# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Re: Croquettes, avis, composition, venez en parler! Récap' p.358

## Taysa

Bah vois avec le fournisseur comme prem's te le dis, mais comme tu pourras le voir dans ma signature, on a le meme    ::   seul lui pourra te dire mais moi ca me parait beaucoup   :hein2:

----------


## sam37

Moi je sais que je reflechie à trouver d'autres croquettes, car jusqu'à present, je n'avais aucun soucis. Mais mon chien a grossit. J'ai donc reduit la ration mais s'il ne grossit plus, il ne maigrit pas non plus. Ce n'est pas une barrique, loin de là! Mais il a juste 1 kilos à perdre... Et j'ai vraiment reduit la ration! Donc cela signifie qu'il se depense moins... J'ai penser aux aca*as seniors, mais elles n'ont pas grand chose de difference avec les grasslands que je prends, et ont des flocons...   :hein:

----------


## mely3969

> Bah vois avec le fournisseur comme prem's te le dis, mais comme tu pourras le voir dans ma signature, on a le meme     seul lui pourra te dire mais moi ca me parait beaucoup   :hein2:


Soit , mais prems me connait, connait mon chien, ses activités etc car elle la vu plusieurs fois donc elle sera parfaitement maider    :Embarrassment: k: 
et vu comme jai confiance en elle jhesite pas

----------


## mimine

> Merci ma coupine  jattend de tes news (plus par net que par sms vu que jai un crouton comme portable la :/)
> taysa sil mange 300 a 400 g cest quil en a besoin , il est pas gros je veille bien au grain !!!
> 
> mais il est deja bien musclée bien sportif


mais tu as quoi comme race de chien ?? 

Eros mon berger allemand est à 400g par jour de Mas*tery

----------


## mely3969

> Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> Merci ma coupine  jattend de tes news (plus par net que par sms vu que jai un crouton comme portable la :/)
> taysa sil mange 300 a 400 g cest quil en a besoin , il est pas gros je veille bien au grain !!!
> 
> mais il est deja bien musclée bien sportif 
> 
> 
> mais tu as quoi comme race de chien ?? 
> ...


Jai un amstaff de 5 mois

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> ...


Franchement je trouve ca enorme 400gr, c'est quoi le truc pas qu'il grossisse ? 

Moi c'est ce que je donne a ma bully   :hein2:

----------


## Taysa

Et on ne cherche pas a faire d'un chiot de 5mois un chien bien musclé, le principe c'est tu le laisses se former jusqu'a ses 2ans et APRES tu travailles ton chien, mais scuse je dis ca je dis rien on s'y connait surement mieux en conditionnement d'amstaff au travail    ::

----------


## sam37

J'ai une amie qui a recupéré un male rott de 5 ans à l'epoque. Elle avait beau lui augmenter les rations d'ori*en, son chien ne grossissait pas! Quand elle a vu que cela ne changeait rien, elle a arreté les croquettes et l'a passé au BARF. Il s'est bien developpé maintenant! mais elle est obligé de lui donner un peu de pâtes, ou de riz, sinon il reste maigre...   :hein2: 

Ce chien a 8 ans aujourd'hui, et va tres bien. Mais sous n'importe quelles croquettes, il restait maigre! Avec le BARf, il doit mieux assimiler je pense, et c'est grace à cela qu'il a reussit a regrossir.

----------


## ptitealice

jcomprends pas, vu que les pates ou le riz ils assimilent pas d'après ce que j'ai lu, il est pas censé grossir avec   :hein:

----------


## eirtzouille

Si à cause de la tonne de glucides qu'ils y a dedans... Dont le chien n'a ABSOLUMENT PAS BESOIN !

----------


## ptitealice

donc ça fait grossir mais pas sainement ?

----------


## slz

Ca fait grossir parce que ça apporte de l'énergie, mais sous une forme qui n'est pas facilement digestible pour le chien, et ça diminue (en proportion) la quantité de protéines donc souvent ça va faire un chien "soufflé" mais "mou".




> Et on ne cherche pas a faire d'un chiot de 5mois un chien bien musclé, le principe c'est tu le laisses se former jusqu'a ses 2ans et APRES tu travailles ton chien, mais scuse je dis ca je dis rien on s'y connait surement mieux en conditionnement d'amstaff au travail


Bah c'est pareil pour tous les chiots : ça doit grandir maigre.

----------


## mely3969

Pour ma part jai absolument jamais dis que mon chien grossissait pas . il est nikel dans sa courbe il grossit bien . je comprenais juste pas le nbre de selle par jour 3/4 alors que bel******** 4/5 et que jai virée bel******** cause bcp trop de cereales donc bcp de selles . je me demandais donc finalement si le changement etait benefique en terme de selles .

apres il mange tres bien ses croquettes et oui il peut manger jusqua 400g par jour enfin dans le doseur plasique que jai pesée avec croquette cetait 114g environ et ca il en a 3 a 4 fois par jour, selon son appetit .

donc finalement ma demande etait juste est ce que jai les croquettes adaptés a mon chien . cest tout . le reste inutile 

MON CHIOT EST NI MAIGRE NI GROS IL EST BIEN  !
et non yaura pas de photos (car cest pas un sauvetage !)

----------


## slz

Un chiot à son âge ne devrait pas manger "à sa faim", mais avec une ration fixe : parce qu'il va naturellement avoir tendance à se suralimenter. Après j'en sais rien s'il est trop gros ou pas, mais autant de celles par jour ce n'est pas normal, c'est qu'il mange trop ou que l'aliment est mal digéré, et c'est fort possible que ce soit les deux : auquel cas, tu le nourris trop, mais tu ne le vois pas grossir donc tu penses que c'est OK. Et en fait non - il ne grossit pas parce que lce que tu donnes n'est pas digéré correctement. Probablement parce qu'il y en a trop (surcharge de l'appareil digestif), et pas forcément parce qu'il y a un problème (s'il est en bon état g&énéral). C'est ballot parce que c'est du gaspillage puir et simple, en plus. Il pèse combien ?

----------


## mely3969

> Un chiot à son âge ne devrait pas manger "à sa faim", mais avec une ration fixe : parce qu'il va naturellement avoir tendance à se suralimenter. Après j'en sais rien s'il est trop gros ou pas, mais autant de celles par jour ce n'est pas normal, c'est qu'il mange trop ou que l'aliment est mal digéré, et c'est fort possible que ce soit les deux : auquel cas, tu le nourris trop, mais tu ne le vois pas grossir donc tu penses que c'est OK. Et en fait non - il ne grossit pas parce que lce que tu donnes n'est pas digéré correctement. Probablement parce qu'il y en a trop (surcharge de l'appareil digestif), et pas forcément parce qu'il y a un problème (s'il est en bon état général). C'est ballot parce que c'est du gaspillage puir et simple, en plus. Il pèse combien ?


5 mois 17kg 
le veto le trouve tres bien . 
un chien ca devrait chier cb de fois par jour?

----------


## eirtzouille

Les miens c'est 1 ou 2 fois par jours maxi

----------


## mely3969

> Les miens c'est 1 ou 2 fois par jours maxi


ok

et tu fractionnes les repas? 
moi il a donc 3 repas , je donne sa gamelle le matin, il mange jenleve la gamelle . je resert en rentrant a midi la gamelle je lenleve 
pareil le soir .

----------


## eirtzouille

Non ils mangent tous en une fois, préparer 15 gamelles de Barf par jours pfiou ! Je préfère une chacun à la journée lol.

Les miens font des crottes méga ridicules aussi malgré leurs grandes tailles.

Mais je ne sais pas si on peu réellement comparer la digestions de chiens ne mangeant pas du tout de la même façon (croquette-barf) donc pour le moment je vais laisser les gens nourrissant aux croquettes donner leurs avis !

----------


## Taysa

> Un chiot à son âge ne devrait pas manger "à sa faim", mais avec une ration fixe : parce qu'il va naturellement avoir tendance à se suralimenter. Après j'en sais rien s'il est trop gros ou pas, mais autant de celles par jour ce n'est pas normal, c'est qu'il mange trop ou que l'aliment est mal digéré, et c'est fort possible que ce soit les deux : auquel cas, tu le nourris trop, mais tu ne le vois pas grossir donc tu penses que c'est OK. Et en fait non - il ne grossit pas parce que lce que tu donnes n'est pas digéré correctement. Probablement parce qu'il y en a trop (surcharge de l'appareil digestif), et pas forcément parce qu'il y a un problème (s'il est en bon état général). C'est ballot parce que c'est du gaspillage puir et simple, en plus. Il pèse combien ?


Entierement d'accord c'est exactement ca    :Embarrassment: k: 

17kg pour 5mois c'est un joli poids, meme si cela ne veut rien dire, taysa a 3mois faisait 14kg et n'en fait que 21 en poids de contionnement et 25 l'hiver au repos   :ange2:

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> Les miens c'est 1 ou 2 fois par jours maxi
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> et tu fractionnes les repas? 
> moi il a donc 3 repas , je donne sa gamelle le matin, il mange jenleve la gamelle . je resert en rentrant a midi la gamelle je lenleve 
> pareil le soir .


si il mange 3 fois cela me parait normal le nombre de selles que tu annonces, hormis si ce sont des grosses bouses    ::

----------


## mely3969

> Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> ...


non les selles sont jolies clairement bien moulés, pas trop odorantes . 
mon veto de toute maniere ma bien redis que meme adulte fractionner les repas cetait mieux et je suivrais son avis cest clair.

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> ...


Moi aussi je donne en deux fois    :Embarrassment: k:   si les selles sont bien ne t'embete pas alors moi je pensais que la qualitée te genait aussi   :hein2:

----------


## mely3969

> Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> ...


cest vraiment plutot un flip de selles peur quil chie trop en faite :/ 
apres je me demande si cest lié au faite qui y ai des cereales dedans ses croquettes la , ou si cest juste lié a son transit de se nourrir 3 fois par jour .

----------


## Taysa

Babah suis sur tu lui donnerais 5 fois il chierait 5 fois   :hein2:   mdr

----------


## sam37

> Les miens c'est 1 ou 2 fois par jours maxi


C'est ce que fais mon chien nourrit aux croquettes: cela depend de son activité... Un jour comme aujourd'hui ou le temps est plus que pourrit, bien que sortit 2 fois, il ne m'en a fait qu'une! Il a fait deux sorties de 30 mn et il lui reste la sortie "hygienique" de ce soir = 10mn.
Mais si grande ballade, il en refera une de plus...

Selles tres petites, c'est 1 à 2 crottes, guere plus! Les gens sont surpris que ce soit aussi petit, vu son type morphologique!...

----------


## YenZ

> Je n'ai pas acces au MP 
> 
> Mais pour ordre d'idée voici quelques tarifs :
> 
> *Profine* en 15kg (seule conditionnement ou alors en 3kg):
> 
> 45 le adult 
> 54 le perf
> 50 le junior
> ...


Merci pour ton retour, pour Profine les prix sont plus avantageux sur croqfrance.
Par contre les prix pour Applaws et Orijen sont vraiment intéressants, pas une énorme différence avec les prix pratiqués par nourricommelanature mais un peu plus intéressants quand même !
Est-ce que d'autres marques sont proposées ? Acana ? TOTW ? ProNature ? ou d'autres ? tu pourrais me dire lesquelles et les tarifs stp ?
Si je pense commander 1 de ces 4 il faut que je te contacte par mail ?





> Bon me revoila avec mon monstrueux chiot staff il est donc au profine, mais il chie finalement encore pas mal 3 fois par jour et bouffe entre 300et 400g de croquette ce qui est deja pas mal ( il est pas du tout gros, certaines ici l'on vu) conclusion je me tate a la passer au orijen puisque cest le best du best non? 
> ca doit etre les cereales qui le fait chié autant?
> 
> prems ten penses quoi?


3 fois pas jour ça n'a rien d'exceptionnel... Mes 2 jacks au TOTW font 2 à 3 fois par jour, ce ne sont pas des bouses à chaque fois, mais ça me semble être un nombre de fois assez normal.
300 à 400 grammes me semblent être une bonne quantité, normalement pour un chiot on compte 30gr/kg/jour, donc si ton chien fait 17 kgs logiquement il devrait manger 510 gr/jour en 2 repas (2x250 gr) ce qui est assez énorme, ce calcul n'est qu'une moyenne, c'est évidement à adapter selon la race, le chien, sa dépense énergétique, etc...
Tu peux utiliser le fichier excel proposé par "slz" sur la première ou deuxième page de ce topic, tu y trouveras ce qu'il faut pour calculer au mieux ta ration journalière !




> Les céréales étant inutiles aux chiens, elles ressortent presque entièrement, voilà pourquoi les chiens nourrit avec beaucoup de céréales font beaucoup plus de crottes (taille) que ceux nourrit sans céréales !


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 




> Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> Les céréales étant inutiles aux chiens, elles ressortent presque entièrement, voilà pourquoi les chiens nourrit avec beaucoup de céréales font beaucoup plus de crottes (taille) que ceux nourrit sans céréales !   
> 
> 
> ok mais si tu veux chez bel******** cetait vraiment visible 4 a 5 selles par jour , profine etant meilleure qualité je les ai donc passée a cela mais la il chie encore 3/4 fois par jour ca me semble bcp non? et parfois jai limpression quil a faim car 300a 400g cest un peu la quantité en theorie pour un staff adulte
> 
> je veux pas de barf car je peux pas toucher/gerer/cuire de la viande    
> 
> ...


4 à 5 selles/jour c'est vrai que ça commence à faire pas mal, tout dépend aussi de la taille des selles.
Oui ça peut être une bonne idée de changer ses croquettes, mais pas de les changer à tout bout de champ non plus, tu as déjà changé une fois récemment, tu peux encore recommencer mais il ne faudrait pas que ça soit à chaque fin de paquet...
Les Orijen sont d'excellentes croquettes, peut-être qu'elles conviendront mieux à ton chien, essaie en achetant un petit paquet de 2.5 ou 7 kgs.




> Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> ...


C'est énorme mais sans l'être non plus, les chiots ont besoin d'un fort apport, ma jack de 4 mois mange autant que mon adulte de 2 ans et demi, alors qu'il fait 8 kgs et elle un bon 3 kgs...




> Et applaws et encore mieux qu'orijen, 75% de viandes fraiches chez applaws


Ouais enfin Applaws n'est pas mieux parce qu'il y a 5% de viande en plus, ça ne veut rien dire, le plus important reste le résultat global sur les chiens et la compo !!




> J'ai d'ailleurs hate de recevoir ma commande de acana, pour voir la différence sur ma chienne, faut voir l'usine à crottes que c'est, elle fait 6/7 fois caca par jour


6/7 fois /jour ouahhh !!   ::   Effectivement ça devrait réduire sévèrement au changement de croquettes...




> moi aussi il me tarde de les recevoir les orijen    
> le jardin c'est un terrain miné


lol merci qui ?   ::  




> Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi le passer à Orijen ferait de lui une boule de muscle qui ferait pitié parce que limite maigre ??
Faut dire que je connais pas les staff mais j'ai du mal à saisir le rapport ?




> Moi je sais que je reflechie à trouver d'autres croquettes, car jusqu'à present, je n'avais aucun soucis. Mais mon chien a grossit. J'ai donc reduit la ration mais s'il ne grossit plus, il ne maigrit pas non plus. Ce n'est pas une barrique, loin de là! Mais il a juste 1 kilos à perdre... Et j'ai vraiment reduit la ration! Donc cela signifie qu'il se depense moins... J'ai penser aux aca*as seniors, mais elles n'ont pas grand chose de difference avec les grasslands que je prends, et ont des flocons...   :hein:


Tu pourras éventuellement essayer la nouvelle gamme de TOTW "Sierra Mountain" à l'agneau (rapport de 25/15), mais elle n'est pas encore disponible en France, ça ne saurait tarder   ::  





> Et on ne cherche pas a faire d'un chiot de 5mois un chien bien musclé, le principe c'est tu le laisses se former jusqu'a ses 2ans et APRES tu travailles ton chien, mais scuse je dis ca je dis rien on s'y connait surement mieux en conditionnement d'amstaff au travail


Bah c'est pareil pour tous les chiots : ça doit grandir maigre.
[/quote]

 :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 




> Pour ma part jai absolument jamais dis que mon chien grossissait pas . il est nikel dans sa courbe il grossit bien . je comprenais juste pas le nbre de selle par jour 3/4 alors que bel******** 4/5 et que jai virée bel******** cause bcp trop de cereales donc bcp de selles . je me demandais donc finalement si le changement etait benefique en terme de selles .
> 
> apres il mange tres bien ses croquettes et oui il peut manger jusqua 400g par jour enfin dans le doseur plasique que jai pesée avec croquette cetait 114g environ et ca il en a 3 a 4 fois par jour, selon son appetit .
> 
> donc finalement ma demande etait juste est ce que jai les croquettes adaptés a mon chien . cest tout . le reste inutile 
> 
> MON CHIOT EST NI MAIGRE NI GROS IL EST BIEN  !
> et non yaura pas de photos (car cest pas un sauvetage !)


Personne ne peut te dire si tu as ou non les croquettes adaptées à ton chien, il n'y a que toi pour voir son nombre de selles, comment elles sont, en tout cas c'est déjà mieux que Belcand*o et ça c'est déjà positif, tu paies surement moins cher pour mieux !
Et c'est normal que chacun donne son avis, donc non surement pas inutile, pourquoi demander conseil si c'est pour ne pas écouter les avis de chacun ? Tu pensais bien faire avec Belcand*o et tu t'es trompée, il n'est pas impossible que tu te trompes aussi sur la ration..bref...




> Un chiot à son âge ne devrait pas manger "à sa faim", mais avec une ration fixe : parce qu'il va naturellement avoir tendance à se suralimenter. Après j'en sais rien s'il est trop gros ou pas, mais autant de celles par jour ce n'est pas normal, c'est qu'il mange trop ou que l'aliment est mal digéré, et c'est fort possible que ce soit les deux : auquel cas, tu le nourris trop, mais tu ne le vois pas grossir donc tu penses que c'est OK. Et en fait non - il ne grossit pas parce que lce que tu donnes n'est pas digéré correctement. Probablement parce qu'il y en a trop (surcharge de l'appareil digestif), et pas forcément parce qu'il y a un problème (s'il est en bon état général). C'est ballot parce que c'est du gaspillage puir et simple, en plus. Il pèse combien ?


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 




> Envoyé par slz
> 
> Un chiot à son âge ne devrait pas manger "à sa faim", mais avec une ration fixe : parce qu'il va naturellement avoir tendance à se suralimenter. Après j'en sais rien s'il est trop gros ou pas, mais autant de celles par jour ce n'est pas normal, c'est qu'il mange trop ou que l'aliment est mal digéré, et c'est fort possible que ce soit les deux : auquel cas, tu le nourris trop, mais tu ne le vois pas grossir donc tu penses que c'est OK. Et en fait non - il ne grossit pas parce que lce que tu donnes n'est pas digéré correctement. Probablement parce qu'il y en a trop (surcharge de l'appareil digestif), et pas forcément parce qu'il y a un problème (s'il est en bon état général). C'est ballot parce que c'est du gaspillage puir et simple, en plus. Il pèse combien ?
> 
> 
> 5 mois 17kg 
> le veto le trouve tres bien . 
> un chien ca devrait chier cb de fois par jour?


Ce n'est pas parce que le véto le trouve très bien, que le véto sait à la fois quelles croquettes tu donnes, et à la fois la quantité que tu donnes, il ne vit pas non plus avec le chien pour voir ses selles.
Il n'y a pas un nombre fixe de selles, je pense qu'en dehors de l'alimentation, ça dépend aussi du mode de vie (aapprt, maison..), 1 à 3 fois par jour (si ce ne sont pas des bouses) me semble tout à fait normal ! Au delà je trouve que ça commence à faire beaucoup...




> Les miens c'est 1 ou 2 fois par jours maxi


Oui mais au BARF non ?   ::

----------


## Odyssée

Mes fifilles font de plus petites crottes depuis qu'elles sont aux TOTW (saumon, j'hésité à leur prendre au canard car je me demande si je devrais faire la transition).

Pour info elles sont 12 euros moins cher sur le Zooplus anglais (co.uk).

Mes furets sont aux Orijen, ils les apprécient, et les digerent pour le moment plutot bien (à voir quand j'aurais finit la transition)

----------


## eirtzouille

> Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> Les miens c'est 1 ou 2 fois par jours maxi
> 
> 
> Oui mais au BARF non ?


Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai dis après que je comparais l'incomparable lol    ::

----------


## YenZ

Odysée : merci bcp pour le bon plan, ça faisait un bout de temps que je cherchais le liens du site anglais pour vérifier les prix, effectivement ça fait une bonne économie !
70 livres pour les gammes Pacific Stream (saumon) et High Prairie (bison) soit un peu moins de 83  pour 2 sacs !
et 76 livres pour la gamme Weetlands (canard) soit 90  les 2 sacs ! 
Sachant qu'à cela il faut déduire les réductions, 5% si première commande, ou commande d'au moins 100  (avec un code), et 10% si inscription à la newletter (code qu'on reçoit par mail).
La seul chose que je trouve bizarre est qu'il y ait une différence de prix selon les gammes, sur tous les autres sites de zooplus toutes les gammes TOTW sont au même prix ! (sauf sur le site espagnol avec 1  en plus pour la gamme Weetlands).

eirtzouille : oui effectivement, désolé je n'avais pas vu que tu parlais ensuite du BARF   ::   Ceci explique cela...  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Dsl pour le flood 

Odysée : tu peux tout aussi bien prendre la gamme canard ou bison (et très bientôt agneau) sans pour autant faire de transition   ::  
Elles sont plus riches, mais un rapport phospho/calcique plus correct que la gamme au saumon, si tes chiens ne sont pas intolérants à la viande tu peux essayer les autres gammes qui sont tout aussi bien si ce n'est mieux ! (et un peu mieux notées sur dogfoodanalysis)

----------


## Taysa

Perso je connais beaucoup de proprios d'amstaff etant chez orijen qui n'en ont pas etait satisfait   :hein2: 

On a aussi : Josera, Pro nature pro nature hollistic, Acana, et humm apres les classiques Pro plan, eu******* (apres demandes de clients), sinon le reste je demande !
pour commander oui par mail  :Smile:

----------


## sam37

Sur un forum de rott, il y aussi pas mal de personnes pas tres satisfaites d'orijen.. Elles evoquent toutes de grosses flatulences, voir meme le chien qui se tort de douleur avant d'evacuer! Elles n'ont pas eu de soucis avec acanas...   :hein2: 
Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui ne leur convient pas...   :hein2:

----------


## mimine

> Sur un forum de rott, il y aussi pas mal de personnes pas tres satisfaites d'orijen.. Elles evoquent toutes de grosses flatulences, voir meme le chien qui se tort de douleur avant d'evacuer! Elles n'ont pas eu de soucis avec acanas... 
> Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui ne leur convient pas...


peut être trop de protéines d'un coup pour des chiens habitués depuis leur sevrage à manger des croquettes moins chargées en protéines de qualité équivalente ??

Pour mon berger allemand, les Ori*jen n'ont pas du tout convenu niveau dermatologique, mais niveau digestif c'était impeccable

----------


## Moonskin

J'ai reçu mes acana tout à l'heure, ma chienne a mangé ça comme d'autres croquettes normales
La différence, c'est qu'une fois la gamelle finie, elle a le nez collé au paquet (et les chats mordent le paquet carrément)

Donc niveau appétence ya rien à dire, on va voir d'ici quelques temps les selles, flatulences etc...
Et jespère vraiment que ça va booster son organisme pour qu'elle combatte bien sa maladie

----------


## Poupoune 73

ravie de tomber sur ce post, 1 an que je m'interroge sur quoi donner à mes chiens et que je me donne des migraines à essayer de trouver le produit ayant le meilleurr rapport qualité-prix!
donc mon 1er chien E.T. est un croisé york (et fox?griffon?), sortant de fourrière, environ 2 ans, 5,3kg quand on l'a eu en avril 2010 contre 7 maintenant, la véto le trouve juste bien au niveau du poids. ma 2e Fléchette croisée york (et caniche?), fourrière, environ 3,5 ans, 2,7kg fin septembre contre 3,3 maintenant, encore un peu maigre. tous 2 stérilisés
pour E.T. la vendeuse nous avait conseillé du PP agneau et riz (18 les 3kg, à raison de 100g/j) c'était cher et malgré une transition avec les croquettes SPA étalée sur une bonne semaine les selles étaient très molles et il  y avait une goutte de sang à la fin. ensuite on est passés au pet's planet agneau et riz 60 les 20kg 

Ingrédients
Agneau (min. 14%), riz soufflé (min. 14%), maïs, extraits frais de protéines animales, graisse animale, viande déshydratée,pulpe de betterave, oeufs entiers déshydratés,  levure de bière en poudre, grains de lin,  D.L. méthionine, chlorure de potassium,F.O.S, extraits de chicorée et de romarin, choline. Antioxydants.                                                                               Avec Bio Diet
Analyse moyenne
Humidité 10,00 % 
Protéines 24,00 % 
Graisses 15,00 % 
Mineraux 7,50 % 
Fibres 2,50 % 
Vitamines par Kg
Vitamine A 11.000 U.I./kg   Calcium 1,20 % 
Vitamine D3 1.000 U.I. kg   Phosphore 0,95 % 
Vitamine E 100 mg/kg   Potassium 0,85 % 
Vitamine C 40,00 mg/kg   Sodium 0,57 % 
Thiamine (B1) 18,00 mg/kg   Chlore 0,50 % 
Riboflavine (B2) 18,40 mg/kg   Magnésium 0,11 % 
Acide (B5) 52,00 mg/kg   Fer 188,00 mg/kg 
Niacine (B3) 42,00 mg/kg   Cuivre 20,00 mg/kg 
Piridoxine (B6) 12,80 mg/kg   Manganese 50,00 mg/kg 
Acide Folique 2,50 mg/kg   Zinc 284,00 mg/kg 
Biotine (H) 0,48 mg/kg   Iode 3,60 mg/kg 
Vitamine B12 0,25 mg/kg   Sélénium 0,25 mg/kg 
Choline 2.800 mg/kg       
Betacaroténe 10,00 mg/kg   

les 2 mangent ça maintenant, je trouve les selles marron très clair et un peu molles mais ça varie d'une fois à l'autre et d'un chien à l'autre... et E.T. bouffe tout ce qu'il trouve, il a des périodes où il mange beaucoup d'herbe (il broute tout au long de la balade) donc je suppose que tout n'est pas à mettre sur le dos des croquettes... et on se demande s'il mange tout ce qu'il trouve par tere de comestble (déjections, vomi, miettes...) parce qu'il a faim et que 100g ne lui suffisent pas, ou si c'est juste une mauvaise habitude? je connais des filles qui donnent outdog à leurs chiens et qui en sont très contentes, donc on va essayer les entretien 500 (faut déjà finir les 10kg des autres qui restent^^) mais apparemment vous émettiez des réserves...

bref si vous trouver à en redire de ces croquettes que donner à mes croisés york de qualité et d'un prix raisonnable, stérilisés, tondus et dans un appartement peu chauffé, qui sortent en moyenne 2h/jour en 5 sorties? (4 sorties pipi de 15min en laisse, 1h en liberté en forêt ou sur la plage) d'après mes comptes ils font au moins 7km de marche par jour (comme quoi des roquets peuvent être sportifs^^)

----------


## sam37

> Ingrédients
> Agneau (min. 14%), *riz soufflé (min. 14%),* *maïs*, extraits frais de protéines animales, graisse animale, viande déshydratée,pulpe de betterave, oeufs entiers déshydratés,  levure de bière en poudre, grains de lin,  D.L. méthionine, chlorure de potassium,F.O.S, extraits de chicorée et de romarin, choline. Antioxydants.


Pour toi, un chien est carnivore à tendance omnivore? Ou c'est une poule? 
Si on regarde les ingredients de ces croquettes, on note qu'il n'y a que 14% d'agneau, et un tres faible pourcentage de viande deshydratée; si faible qu'il n'est meme pas donné...

Et à coté de ça, si on fait le cumul de ce qui est donné entre, le riz, le maïs, la pulpe de betterave... on depasse largement l'apport en viande. Un chien est carnivore à la base, à tendance omnivore, donc il lui faut en majorité de la viande. Ce n'est pas le cas ici... 

Pour moi, ce ne sont pas de bonnes croquettes car elles n'amenent pas de bons apports à tes chiens. Pour moi, il faut que tu regardes ce qui a ete cité auparavant sur les bonnes croquettes, dites sans cereales: TOTW, Acanas, orijen, applaw, amikinos, etc...

----------


## Moonskin

C'est clair autant mettre un peu + d'argent et avoir un truc de bonne qualité
C'est sur que ça fait mal au compte en banque, mais payer 60 euros pour 14% de viande, ça me ferait super chier aussi !

----------


## Poupoune 73

la vendeuse ns a conseillé "agneau et riz" parce que d'après elle c'était celles qui avaient le plus d'appétence, comme on ne savait rien des préférences d'E.T. et du coup quand on a changé de marque on est restés là-dessus... magasin qui par ailleurs est réputé pour ses excellents conseils et qui fait d'énormes efforts en faveur de la PA, donc on avait aucune raison de remettre en cause cet avis  :hein2:  mais c'est vrai que du coup mes chiens mangent comme le cochon d'inde, j'y avais pas pensé   ::   pourtant je pensais que vu les prix (60 les 20kg quand même...) on leur donnait pas n'importe quoi à manger
je vais regarder les marques sans céréales, merci de vos conseils. il y a quand même une gamme ou des produits particuliers que vous me recommanderiez par rapport à leur mode de vie?

----------


## Moonskin

Avant je donnais des H*ll's à ma chienne (c'est cher), en pensant donner le meilleur, mais pareil, 30% de bidoche là dedans, le reste en céréales

Pour mon autre chienne, je reste à cette marque car c'est une des rares qu'elle supporte bien et j'ai peur de detraquer encore son intestin (j'ai mis + d'un 1 an à trouver un truc qui convenait)

Mais ma petite, a constamment la chiasse, fait 6/7 fois par jour, c'est très odorant, enormément de flatulences, donc j'ai pris Acana pour ma part, c'est moins cher que Orijen par exemple mais tout aussi bien

J'ai des grandes races mais je fais à peu près la meme activité que toi en terme de temps de balade, apparement c'est consideré comme activité normale, donc gère la quantité en fonction de ça
Après tu donnes plus ou moins en fonction de la prise de poids ou non de tes chiens

----------


## castila

Moi ce qui m'enbete avec les croquettes sans cereales c'est les pommes de terre, on m'a dit que les chiens et les chats les digerais tres tres mal  :hein:   et la plupart du temp dans ce genre d'alimentation c'est en deuxieme place   :|

----------


## YenZ

> ravie de tomber sur ce post, 1 an que je m'interroge sur quoi donner à mes chiens et que je me donne des migraines à essayer de trouver le produit ayant le meilleurr rapport qualité-prix!
> donc mon 1er chien E.T. est un croisé york (et fox?griffon?), sortant de fourrière, environ 2 ans, 5,3kg quand on l'a eu en avril 2010 contre 7 maintenant, la véto le trouve juste bien au niveau du poids. ma 2e Fléchette croisée york (et caniche?), fourrière, environ 3,5 ans, 2,7kg fin septembre contre 3,3 maintenant, encore un peu maigre. tous 2 stérilisés
> pour E.T. la vendeuse nous avait conseillé du PP agneau et riz (18 les 3kg, à raison de 100g/j) c'était cher et malgré une transition avec les croquettes SPA étalée sur une bonne semaine les selles étaient très molles et il  y avait une goutte de sang à la fin. ensuite on est passés au pet's planet agneau et riz 60 les 20kg 
> 
> Ingrédients
> Agneau (min. 14%), riz soufflé (min. 14%), maïs, extraits frais de protéines animales, graisse animale, viande déshydratée,pulpe de betterave, oeufs entiers déshydratés,  levure de bière en poudre, grains de lin,  D.L. méthionine, chlorure de potassium,F.O.S, extraits de chicorée et de romarin, choline. Antioxydants.                                                                               Avec Bio Diet
> Analyse moyenne
> Humidité 10,00 % 
> Protéines 24,00 % 
> ...


Regarde les dernières pages du topic (5 à 10 dernières, ou mieux tout le topic comme ça tu comprendras clairement ce qu'il y a de bien et moins pour nos chiens) on parle longuement de bonnes marques à prix très correct !
Les Outdog sont un bon compromis pour les gens n'ayant pas le budget suffisant pour donner de bonnes croquettes, ainsi que pour ceux qui se foutent de donner une alimentation haut de gamme, mais qui ne veulent pas donner de la merd*e de supermarché non plus !
Pour autant on ne peut pas considérer que ce sont de bonnes croquettes, et tu as tout intérêt à choisir autre chose, ce n'est pas parce que certains personnes en sont satisfaites sur leur chiens, que la compo est bonne pour autant !

Si tu choisis une des bonnes marques citées précédemment, tu constateras que tu donnes des ratiosn très réduites à tes chiens, et qu'ils sont plus vite rassasiés, vu le poids de tes 2 monstres, tu devrais leur donner approximativement 80 gr et 45 gr chacun.

Mais la compo de ce que tu donnes actuellement est plutôt assez mauvaise, et tu devrais  à mon avis changer pour quelque chose de bien mieux, au final avec des chiens en meilleure santé, moins de visites véto, et des rations réduites, l'un dans l'autre tu gagnes bien plus à utiliser uen croquette de qualité, que de payer une croquette moins chère qui aura des effets bien plus néfastes à long terme.




> Envoyé par Yéti et Poupoune
> 
>  Ingrédients
> Agneau (min. 14%), *riz soufflé (min. 14%),* *maïs*, extraits frais de protéines animales, graisse animale, viande déshydratée,pulpe de betterave, oeufs entiers déshydratés,  levure de bière en poudre, grains de lin,  D.L. méthionine, chlorure de potassium,F.O.S, extraits de chicorée et de romarin, choline. Antioxydants.
> 
> 
> Pour toi, un chien est carnivore à tendance omnivore? Ou c'est une poule? 
> Si on regarde les ingredients de ces croquettes, on note qu'il n'y a que 14% d'agneau, et un tres faible pourcentage de viande deshydratée; si faible qu'il n'est meme pas donné...
> 
> ...


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  sans compter la graisse animale qui regroupe un peu tout et n'importe quoi, les antioxydants...




> C'est clair autant mettre un peu + d'argent et avoir un truc de bonne qualité
> C'est sur que ça fait mal au compte en banque, mais payer 60 euros pour 14% de viande, ça me ferait super chier aussi !


Et encore c'est plutôt faux, une croquette de qualité ne coute pas plus cher (sauf si tu compares à du Pedigre*e par ex...), et au final tu y gagnes bien plus, niveau portefeuille, et surtout niveau santé et bien être de ton chien !




> la vendeuse ns a conseillé "agneau et riz" parce que d'après elle c'était celles qui avaient le plus d'appétence, comme on ne savait rien des préférences d'E.T. et du coup quand on a changé de marque on est restés là-dessus... magasin qui par ailleurs est réputé pour ses excellents conseils et qui fait d'énormes efforts en faveur de la PA, donc on avait aucune raison de remettre en cause cet avis  :hein2:  mais c'est vrai que du coup mes chiens mangent comme le cochon d'inde, j'y avais pas pensé    pourtant je pensais que vu les prix (60 les 20kg quand même...) on leur donnait pas n'importe quoi à manger
> je vais regarder les marques sans céréales, merci de vos conseils. il y a quand même une gamme ou des produits particuliers que vous me recommanderiez par rapport à leur mode de vie?


Pas de gamme particulière à recommander sauf si tes chiens étaient allergiques aux céréales, au gluten, voir à la viande, mais à priori ça ne semble pas du tout le cas donc il n'y a pas de produits spécifiques à conseiller, si ce n'est en plus des croquettes :

un bon antiparasitaire (ad********), un vermifuge (bio****** ascatène par exemple), éventuellement un produit anti tartre/plaque efficace (le Prozym par ex), une bonne brosse (furminator), un bon shampooing, et une huile de saumon vraiment géniale pour leur peau/poil et d'autres choses (tu peux trouver cette huile sur nourricommelanature.com )




> Avant je donnais des H*ll's à ma chienne (c'est cher), en pensant donner le meilleur, mais pareil, 30% de bidoche là dedans, le reste en céréales
> 
> Pour mon autre chienne, je reste à cette marque car c'est une des rares qu'elle supporte bien et j'ai peur de detraquer encore son intestin (j'ai mis + d'un 1 an à trouver un truc qui convenait)
> 
> Mais ma petite, a constamment la chiasse, fait 6/7 fois par jour, c'est très odorant, enormément de flatulences, donc j'ai pris Acana pour ma part, c'est moins cher que Orijen par exemple mais tout aussi bien
> 
> J'ai des grandes races mais je fais à peu près la meme activité que toi en terme de temps de balade, apparement c'est consideré comme activité normale, donc gère la quantité en fonction de ça
> Après tu donnes plus ou moins en fonction de la prise de poids ou non de tes chiens


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Par contre pour ta chienne difficile qui est aux Hil*'s tu peux toujours essayer de lui mettre petit à petit des Acana dans la gamelle histoire de voir si elle les supporte bien, ça t'éviterait d'acheter 2 marques, et de continuer à donner une alimentation plutôt mauvaise à ta louloutte.




> Moi ce qui m'enbete avec les croquettes sans cereales c'est les pommes de terre, on m'a dit que les chiens et les chats les digerais tres tres mal  :hein:   et la plupart du temp dans ce genre d'alimentation c'est en deuxieme place   :|


C'est archi faux, les pomme de terre crues sont nocives pour les chiens, mais dans le cas présent cuites et préparées correctement, elles sont une source d'énergie qui est très bien assimilée par les chiens, en tout cas en aucun cas comparable aux céréales qui ELLES ne sont pas assimilées et qui peuvent être nocives selon ce qu'elles contiennent (à cause des conditions de stockage en autre, et selon la qualité des céréales, OGM etc...)

----------


## Poupoune 73

80 et 45g??? vous êtes sûres qu'ils vont pas mourir de faim? là je donne 100 et 70.... mais acana a l'air pas mal du tout effectivement elles sont assez chères mais si vraiment ces mini-portions suffisent je pense que niveau budget c'est kiff-kiff... pour ma chienne c'est pas mal, c'est souvent qu'elle ne finit pas sa gamelle alors si la ration est plus réduite ça peut être intéressant niveau reprise de poids. par contre ils sont tous les 2 stérilisés, il vaut mieux donner la gamme adulte normal ou adulte stérilisé? et en 2 repas ou1? parce qu'on a plus de pb de sang sur les selles depuis qu'on est repassé à 1 repas par jour? en tout cas merci de vos conseils, les vétos sont des billes en nutrition aucun n'a pas nous conseiller autre chose que PP ou RC, dont je n'ai pas entendu du bien
oui oui pipette antiparasitaire ts les mois et vermifuge 4x/an (m*lb*m*x et str*ngh*ld)

----------


## Moonskin

Je pense tenter avec mon autre chienne quand meme, mais vraiment petit à petit

Enfaite avec tout un tas de croquettes, elle a de grosses diarrhées, avec pas mal de sang sur plus d'une semaine, à part les H*ll's, elle supportait bien les RC mature mais à la fin c'etait plus ça et niveau appétence pareil
Le plus étrange c'est qu'elle supporte bien les Br*ekies, mais bon pas d'interet à donner ça
Meme la viande, elle a du mal, donc le Barf je sais meme pas si ça serait possible

----------


## emmajojo

> Envoyé par castila
> 
> Moi ce qui m'enbete avec les croquettes sans cereales c'est les pommes de terre, on m'a dit que les chiens et les chats les digerais tres tres mal   et la plupart du temp dans ce genre d'alimentation c'est en deuxieme place  
> 
> 
> C'est archi faux, les pomme de terre crues sont nocives pour les chiens, mais dans le cas présent cuites et préparées correctement, elles sont une source d'énergie qui est très bien assimilée par les chiens, en tout cas en aucun cas comparable aux céréales qui ELLES ne sont pas assimilées et qui peuvent être nocives selon ce qu'elles contiennent (à cause des conditions de stockage en autre, et selon la qualité des céréales, OGM etc...)


je confirme, et voudrais juste rajouter que certaines marques utilisent de la patate douce, qui est encore plus digeste. 
concernant les pommes de terres, crues, elles sont carrément toxiques, ne jamais en donner crues.



moonskin, c'est quelle gamme de hill.s que tu prends?
parce que si ta chienne a des problèmes d'assimilation, peut etre que seules ces croquettes "hyper transformées" lui conviennent, et en changer serait prendre le risque de la détraquer...

----------


## YenZ

Yéti et Poupoune : Il n'y a que 3 gammes de chez Acana qui sont sans céréales (Pacifica, Grasslands, et Prairie Harvest de mémoire)

Les autres gammes contiennent quand même un peu de céréales (du riz brun), donc attention à ton choix, mais inutile de prendre la gamme pour chiens stérilisés (c'est pour ceux qui ont tendance à trop grossir).

Sinon en sans céréales abordable (moins cher qu'Acana), Taste of the Wild (Weetlands de préférence, ou High Prairie) reste une excellente alternative !
Il vaut toujours mieux donner en 2 repas si possible, donc la ration journalière à fractionner en 2, les chiffres que je t'ai donné pour les rations de tes chiens sont les bonnes, il faut compter 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme du chien (poids idéal), à adapter selon chaque chien, sa dépense journalière, sa race, et sa morphologie.
Donc pour tes chiens ça donnerait bien environ entre 70 et 90 gr pour le grand, et entre 35 et 50 gr (pour compter large) pour le petit, soit des rations d'environ 2x40 gr et 2x20 ou 25gr (tjrs à peser sur une balance).
Et je suis bien d'accord avec toi, les vétos connaissent pour la plupart plein de choses, mais surement rien ou pas grand chose en nutrition canine !

Moonskin : Le BARF si tu n'est pas très averti de ce que tu fais c'est vraiment pas la bonne alternative, et si en plus ta chienne est difficile... perso je ne m'aventurerai pas la dedans ! (même si au final ça pourrait peut-être au contraire arranger sa condition).
Plusieurs nutritionnistes ne conseillent pas du tout le BARF pour plusieurs raisons, mais bon on ne va pas refaire le débat croquettes ou BARF, chacun fait comme il le sent ! =)

----------


## Moonskin

C'est pour ça que je tente pas, d'où le fait de prendre des croquettes sans céreales c'est une bonne alternative et puis meme c'est plus facile pour moi les croquettes pour le stockage etc...
Après en terme d'appétence, la viande crue, elle en est folle, mais si son corps supporte pas...je prend parfois quelques blancs de poulet et je donne en friandise, là ça passe mais faut des petites portions

Emmajojo, je prend des H*ll's science plan, pour senior (vu qu'elle a entre 9/11 ans, mais elle est en excellente forme aucun souci physique)
Les Bre*kies j'en ai pris quand j'etais en galère de croquettes, j'en prend un petit paquet en attendant, elle n'a meme pas besoin de transition, ça passe tout seul (oui madame est compliquée)

----------


## Poupoune 73

on va dire que c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle    ::  
ok   :jesors:

----------


## cerbere

et profine?

----------


## Taysa

> et profine?


Tres bon rapport qualité/prix, des personne sous orijen n'etant pas satisfait sont passer chez profine et en sont plus que ravis !    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## sam37

Avant de commander un sac entier, vous pouvez demander des echantillons chez les petits revendeurs, comme nourrir comme la nature: vous saurez si l'appetence est bonne pour vos chiens. Pour le reste, verifier si votre chien les digere bien, il faut tout de meme un peu plus de temps...
Moi il m'a fallu trois mois pour constater que mon chien ne rotait plus, n'avait plus de flatulences, et surtout, qu'il ne boitait plus et n'avait plus du toput besoin d'anti-inflammatoire pour son arthrose!... Donc le sac est plus cher que Rc mais j'en donne moins, et plus de medicaments à acheter...

----------


## YenZ

> et profine?


déjà abordé sur les précédentes pages à plusieurs reprises...




> Avant de commander un sac entier, vous pouvez demander des échantillons chez les petits revendeurs, comme nourrir comme la nature: vous saurez si l'appétence est bonne pour vos chiens. Pour le reste, verifier si votre chien les digere bien, il faut tout de meme un peu plus de temps...


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

On peut aussi trouver des échantillons pour d'autres marques que Applaws, TOTW et Josera qui sont sur nourricommelanature pour 1/100 gr (pas d'échantillons pour Acana et Orijen)
Sur pets-animalia.fr on  peut acheter pour 10  d'échantillons (on reçoit entre 1.5et 3 kgs) de différentes marques comme nu****m, TOTW, Brit Care, Diamond, Profine, K9, Brit, Omnipro et Nutra Nuggets (sauf Acana et Orijen), en précisant ce que l'on souhaite comme marques et gammes.

ici =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/boutique/li ... g_frnum=11

----------


## cerbere

> et profine?
> 			
> 		
> 
> déjà abordé sur les précédentes pages à plusieurs reprises...


hum très délicat merci    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## YenZ

Demande express, réponse idem., je t'en prie de rien !   ::   ::  
Puis c'est juste qu'on a abordé je ne sais pas combien de fois le sujet sur le topic, alors c'est vrai que plutôt que de répéter tout le temps les même choses, il suffirait de lire ne serait-ce que quelques pages en arrière pour avoir la réponse, et ça évite qu'on se répète inlassablement dans le vent...

----------


## ptitealice

Toujours pas recu les croquettes    ::  
J'ai vu que pour Buddy je devrais donner que 575g, il risque pas de mourir de faim avec ses 54kg ?    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

> Toujours pas recu les croquettes    
> J'ai vu que pour Buddy je devrais donner que 575g, il risque pas de mourir de faim avec ses 54kg ?


Pas tellement, au Barf (raw fedding) notre boudin de 53kg mange 750g, sa fait pas une grosse différence je trouve  :hein2:

----------


## ptitealice

vais arrondir à 600 je pense, de toute façon on verra bien, pis avec l'eau pour gonfler un peu les croquettes ça le calera j'pense.

----------


## eirtzouille

> vais arrondir à 600 je pense, de toute façon on verra bien, pis avec l'eau pour gonfler un peu les croquettes ça le calera j'pense.


Oui voilà, contrairement à la viande les croquettes gonflent, donc sa revient au même, sa prend même surement plus de place à la fin !

----------

> Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> Toujours pas recu les croquettes    
> J'ai vu que pour Buddy je devrais donner que 575g, il risque pas de mourir de faim avec ses 54kg ?   
> 
> 
> Pas tellement, au Barf (raw fedding) notre boudin de 53kg mange 750g, sa fait pas une grosse différence je trouve  :hein2:


C'est hallucinant les différences quand même

Stane 25kg mange 700gr l'hiver (elle bouge moins à cause de sa patte) et 900gr (voire 1100gr) l'été où c'est jeux d'eau à longueur de journée   ::    et Murphy 26gr mange 500/600gr

----------

Alors qu'aux croquetttes Murphy mangeait 800gr, et Stane 200gr


 :hein:

----------


## eirtzouille

Sa dépend du chien en faite, car j'en ai une de 22kg (femelle vieille et pas du tout sportive), et l'autre de 26kg(femelle super méga sportive) qui mange autant que celui de 35kg (mâle actif normalement), et mon autre de 38kg (mâle actif normalement) mange autant que celui de 53kg (mâle actif normalement)

C'est vraiment au cas par cas !

----------


## emmajojo

mais je les sous-alimente les miens ou quoi?? 
taiga 30kg 500g
les deux d'environ 25kg 400 et 350g
la petite 20kg 500g

----------


## delphine07

oui, c'est clair qu'il faut se fier à son animal pas aux doses prescrites, mes amstaff mangent proportionnellement plus que mes Filas.

----------


## ness26

bonjour toute nouvelle est déjà un post  ::  

voila j adopte une petite boxer blanche dans 1 semaine j ai tout sauf les croquette ..... au secour ...

elle est actuelement aux croquette de supermarché, je compte donc en changer seulement pour quoi ?.... en effet j ai lu beaucoup d avis qui temoignent  que suivant les croquettes cela teinte le pelage ( apparition d un bande biscuité, .....) 

quelqu' un a t il un chien blanc a poil ras et que donnez vous ? merci d avance

----------


## Poska

J'ai un chien blanc à poil ras (bouledogue américain) qui est passé par plusieurs types de croquettes, marques de supermarché, RC, PP,  markhus muhle, outdog... et elle n'a jamais eu le pelage teinté  :hein:

----------


## ness26

j' ai une amie qui a un bouldogue français blanc mais il ne sont pas blanc come neige ma bobox est blanc neige et pour ça bouldogue ça avait teint lgérement c est du a la pulpe de beterave contenu dans les croquettes... j etais partis sur du pr****** activity mais du coup j en cherche sans betterave ma puce aurra deux mois et demie le 20 de ce mois   ::  

ps j ai mis une photo de ma louloute lors de ma presentation ..   ::

----------


## ness26

http://i67.servimg.com/u/f67/15/87/55/75/ness_010.jpg

une photo de ma puce   ::   elle est vrement toute blanche hor mis quelque taches aux oreilles de ce fait ci sont poil venait a ce colorer ça se verrait vite ça apparait sur le dos et les pates apparament

----------


## eirtzouille

ORIEN, TASTE OF THE WILD, PROFINE, ou autre alimentation BARF, RAW FEEDING

Vas sur le lien qu'on t'a donné plus haut tu auras toutes les infos !    ::

----------


## slz

L'histoire de la pulpe de betterave c'est une légende urbaine, ça n'a rien à voir. Ce qui teinte le poil blanc des chiens, c'est soit la salive (aux babines, aux pattes) qui oxyde le poil, soit simplement des problèmes de peau, et donc ça se voit plus que sur une autre couleur de poil. et c'est souvent du à une mauvaise alimentation - par exemple le léchage de patte, souvent du à des allergies alimentatires.
Donc un aliment de mauvaise qualité ça se verra plus vite sur un chien blanc, en fait.
Va te balader sur le sujet "choix d'un aliment" (en post-it au début du forum chiens), et sur celui des croquettes, pour comprendre un peu les bases et t'orienter dans ton choix.

----------


## ness26

ok merci je vais voir mais je pensais ça plosible puisque nous meme lorsque nous mangeons beaucoup de carottes nous somme orange ( les bébé en sont la preuve    ::   )

----------


## Noemie-

hmm perso à une réunion laboratoire un délégué avait conseillé pour les chiens blancs les croquettes spécial Renal, mais je saurais plus dire pôurquoi   :hein:

----------


## slz

> ok merci je vais voir mais je pensais ça plosible puisque nous meme lorsque nous mangeons beaucoup de carottes nous somme orange ( les bébé en sont la preuve     )


Oui mais y'a rien de particulier dans la betterave sucrière (blanche donc) qui pourrait causer ça, en fait quand on dit betterave les gens s'imaginent "rouge", mais pas du tout.
De toute façon dans les meilleures croquettes (voir la liste donnée par eirtzouille entre autres : orijen, taste of the wild, acana, applaws, profine, dog lovers gold ....) il n'y en a pas en général.

----------


## ness26

je viens de regarder pour orijen il y a de la beterave et de la carotte ....   ::

----------


## slz

Heu non pas de bettervae - et pour la carotte, c'est quoi le problème ?

----------


## eirtzouille

> Heu non pas de bettervae - et pour la carotte, c'est quoi le problème ?


Elle croit que sa va teinter son chien    ::

----------


## ness26

le souci c est que la carotte aussi teinte au bout d un moment et moi y a bien ecrit beterave ça doit peut etre dependre de la gamme moi j ai regardé le large puppy 

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croqu ... hiot/44323

et noemie j ai regardé pour les croquette rénal et effectivement y a pas de beterave

----------


## slz

Mais d'où tu tiens ça que ça va teinter lme chien ? tu sais les quantités qu'il peut y avoir dans un aliment ?

----------


## sylviana

> j' ai une amie qui a un bouldogue français blanc mais il ne sont pas blanc come neige ma bobox est blanc neige et pour ça bouldogue ça avait teint lgérement c est du a la pulpe de beterave contenu dans les croquettes... j etais partis sur du pr****** activity mais du coup j en cherche sans betterave ma puce aurra deux mois et demie le 20 de ce mois   
> 
> ps j ai mis une photo de ma louloute lors de ma presentation ..


mais qui t'a raconté une chose pareille?   :hein:

----------


## ness26

j ai fais une recherche donc c est pas la carotte ni la beterave j ai trouvé sa sur un site de berger blanc 

"Certaines croquettes trop riches en protéine provoquent des effets . La truffe change de couleur (à ne pas confondre avec les périodes de chaleur) et le poil jauni."

donc pr****** c est riche en proteine ?

----------


## Noemie-

Bah ça doit être ça car le délégué du laboratoire conseillait des croquettes renal et ces croquettes sont hypoprotéiné.   :hein2:

----------

j'connais pleins de bulls blanc, ils mangent barf (donc pas mal de protéines) et sont pas teintés    ::

----------


## ness26

oui surement du coup j etais partis sur du pr****** basic mais j ai bien envie d essayer orijen ça a l air super

----------


## eirtzouille

> j'connais pleins de bulls blanc, ils mangent barf (donc pas mal de protéines) et sont pas teintés


J'ai une amie éleveuses de Bull qui en a 2 blancs dans le lot, ils mangent 100% viande, donc protéine +++ et ils sont blancs comme neige    ::

----------


## Noemie-

il faudra que je redemande alors pour cette histoire de proteine sur les chiens blancs    ::

----------


## ness26

ils ne mangent que de la viande ....   ::    le chien n est pas qu un carnivore il a besoin de legumes .... aussi

----------


## sylviana

Bien sûr que non, le chien est un carnivore strict.

----------


## eirtzouille

> ils ne mangent que de la viande ....     le chien n est pas qu un carnivore il a besoin de legumes .... aussi


Et bien non  :non: 

Mes 5 chiens mangent 100% viande aussi !

----------


## slz

Non, pas carnivore strict, carnivore opportuniste : ce qui veut dire qu'il PEUT manger autre chose que des proies, mais qu'il n'est pas OBLIGE. (un peu comme l'homme = omnivore = il peut manger de tout, mais il n'est pas obligé ...).
Par contre faites gaffe quand vous dites "mes chiens ne mangent que de la viande", ça peut prêter à confusion car dans l'esprit des gens, "de la viande" = du muscle - et heureusement que vos chiens ne mangent pas que ça    ::   !

----------


## ness26

que de la viande ......  :shock:   et bien ma mére doit avoir un chien hor norme car si on lui met une boite d haricot et de la viance il préfére manger les haricots  ^^

----------


## sylviana

> Non, pas carnivore strict, carnivore opportuniste : ce qui veut dire qu'il PEUT manger autre chose que des proies, mais qu'il n'est pas OBLIGE. (un peu comme l'homme = omnivore = il peut manger de tout, mais il n'est pas obligé ...).
> Par contre faites gaffe quand vous dites "mes chiens ne mangent que de la viande", ça peut prêter à confusion car dans l'esprit des gens, "de la viande" = du muscle - et heureusement que vos chiens ne mangent pas que ça     !


c'est ce que je voulais dire    ::

----------


## ness26

ok donc c est pas viande a 100% il y a d autre chose ...   ::

----------


## eirtzouille

lol c'est vrai qu'on fait un raccourci    ::  

Ness26 : elle lui donne crue la viande ou cuite ? car nous on donne crue bien sûr    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

> ok donc c est pas viande a 100% il y a d autre chose ...


Oui, du muscle, des os, et des abats (foie, coeur, etc...)   ::

----------

> ok donc c est pas viande a 100% il y a d autre chose ...


oui les os qu'il y a dedans la viande    ::

----------


## slz

Non mais c'est sûr que nous on se comprend mais après dans l'esprit des gens ça va vite faire des amalgames .... faudrait pas que quelqu'un prenne exemple et nourrisse son chien 100% au steak haché    ::   .

----------

> Non, pas carnivore strict, carnivore opportuniste : ce qui veut dire qu'il PEUT manger autre chose que des proies, mais qu'il n'est pas OBLIGE. (un peu comme l'homme = omnivore = il peut manger de tout, mais il n'est pas obligé ...).
> Par contre faites gaffe quand vous dites "mes chiens ne mangent que de la viande", ça peut prêter à confusion car dans l'esprit des gens, "de la viande" = du muscle - et heureusement que vos chiens ne mangent pas que ça     !



pour compléter


A 99% (99,7 ou 99,8%) ,les patrimoines génétiques du loup et du chien sont les mêmes.
De la gueule à l'anus ,ils sont identiques. Regardez leur dents : faites pour arracher,déchirer, couper la viande jusqu'aux molaires qui sont en ciseaux!

Regardez la machoire d'un omnivore :les molaires sont larges et plates pour broyer les vétgétaux.
On sait tous que les dents sont structurées en fonction du régime alimentaire de l'individu;
Alors même si physiquement nos chiens ont été modifiés,leur anatomie interne et le fonctionnement de leur organisme, sont les mêmes qu'aux origines.
Leur système digestif est court, il est fait pour digerer rapidement. Hors les végetaux ,doivent reposer et fermenter avant d'être digérés..; ils ne sont donc pas adaptés aux chiens.

Le chien est carnivore,opportuniste certes,mais carnivores quand même.

----------

> Envoyé par ness26
> 
> ok donc c est pas viande a 100% il y a d autre chose ...  
> 
> 
> Oui, du muscle, des os, et des abats (foie, coeur, etc...)



le coeur stun abat ou un muscle ??? 


sinon en abats ici, ils kiffent les coucougnettes de mouton/agneau   :beurk:

----------


## slz

Ness, pense à une proie entière : le but, c'est de donner une alimentation qui reconstitue au plus près cette proie, qui est l'alimentation du carnivore. Donc, muscle, os, abats divers (foie reins cervelle tripes coeur ....).

----------


## slz

Le coeur c'est entre les deux, en fait - c'est un muscle mais d'un type particulier, et il est très gorgé de sang donc apports différents que du muscle normal.

----------


## eirtzouille

> Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par ness26
> 
> ...


Bin quand jachète mon coeur en barquette pour mes monstres, c'est marqué abat dessus, alors ??? Je ne sais pas comment c'est vraiment considéré !

----------


## ness26

ts les dimanche  il a droit a une gamelle de haricot et a coté une autre gamelle soit un poulet ou du foie ou autre cru mais il se jette sur les haricot en premier

----------


## slz

(et pardon pour la grammaire approximative, j'écris français comme une vache lituanienne >

----------


## eirtzouille

J'ai jamais tenté les coucougnettes ! 

Par contre les rognons oui et ils font la gueule, sa plait pas trop !

----------

> (et pardon pour la grammaire approximative, j'écris français comme une vache lituanienne


tant que c'est pas lituanien comme une vache française, on comprend  :lol2:

----------


## ness26

vous aurriez un lien sur le barff pour chiots ?

----------

> Le coeur c'est entre les deux, en fait - c'est un muscle mais d'un type particulier, et il est très gorgé de sang donc apports différents que du muscle normal.



oki oki  :merci:

----------


## slz

Bon je suis pas à un double post près    ::   ....


Pour le coeur : en boucherie c'est considéré comme un abat parce que ça s'abîme vite, à cause du sang ++, donc même type de conservation que les abats, et pas comme du muscle, qui dure un peu plus longtemps. 
Par exemple, les joues (qui sont pourtant du muscle, y'a pas débat) ben ça sera aussi un abat en boucherie, et pour la même raison - c'est un tripier qui m'avait expliqué ça. Et je vous déconseille les joues de boeuf en fin de contrat, c'est heuuuu .... intéressant   :beurk:  .

----------


## eirtzouille

T'inquiètes Slz, moi aussi mon français n'est pas top, mais bon, on fait avec lol

Ness il y a tout un topic sur le BARF

----------

> Bon je suis pas à un double post près     ....
> 
> 
> Pour le coeur : en boucherie c'est considéré comme un abat parce que ça s'abîme vite, à cause du sang ++, donc même type de conservation que les abats, et pas comme du muscle, qui dure un peu plus longtemps. 
> Par exemple, les joues (qui sont pourtant du muscle, y'a pas débat) ben ça sera aussi un abat en boucherie, et pour la même raison - c'est un tripier qui m'avait expliqué ça. Et je vous déconseille les joues de boeuf en fin de contrat, c'est heuuuu .... intéressant   :beurk:  .


C'est vrai que niveau sang, le coeur outch, j'ai parfois des coeurs entiers (cheval) en "déchets", quand je coupe ça fait pas mal de traces sur la planche.
Par contre j'ai récupéré l'ensemble poumons/trachée (cheval aussi) la semaine dernière, ça saigne bcp aussi   :beurk:

----------


## cahie

si ca peut te rassurer, j'ai une chienne a dominance blanche a poil court (bouledogue francais) et elle mange depuis plus de 1an les orijen et depuis 2 mois de la viande. elle adore aussi les carottes... et elle est toujours aussi blanche !

----------


## ness26

j ai regardé le forum barff et ils disent qu il faut aussi donner des fruit , legumes ect ....

----------


## eirtzouille

oui mais nous c'est pas vraiment du BARF, mais du Rew Feeding en faite   ::

----------


## ness26

ok je compren mieux car sur le site ou j etais il y avait meme un planing pour les gamelle et y a des fois ou y a pas de viandes juste yahourt et fruit par exemple

----------

> ok je compren mieux car sur le site ou j etais il y avait meme un planing pour les gamelle et y a des fois ou y a pas de viandes juste yahourt et fruit par exemple


Je donnais encore des fruits/légumes (et parfois des flocons d'avoine parce qu'il adore ça) à mon mâle bull il y a 2 mois, et c'est en arrêtant ces 3 éléments que sa furonculose c'est calmée    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ness26

j i lu les avis sur orijen sur zooplus et tous le monde en est content sauf les maitres de boxer .... je pensse donc opter pour pr******

----------


## delphine07

de toute façon faut avant tout se fier à ta chienne (très mignonne   :amour:  ), tu peux lui donner origen et si ça va pas, tu changes en restant dans la qualité, il faut quand même lui laisser le temps de s'adapter à la nouvelle alimentation vu ce qu' elle mange jusqu'à maintenant.    ::

----------


## ness26

je pensse faire la transition sur 2 semaines   ::   et je vais quand meme essayer orijen c est mieux par contre c est possible d alterner croquette et barf ? sur les 3 repas de la journée ? le barf m interesse mais c est quoi au juste os charnue ? et surtout je trouve qu il n y a pas beaucoup de calcuim dans le menu type que j ai vu ? et encore je n ai aucune idée de la quantitée de viande a donnée pour les legumes c est 1cs/10kg mais pour la viande j ai trouvé aucune indication .....  :hein: 

je c est qu il y a beaucoup de post mais ça fait plus de 10pages et ça redis souvent la meme chose    ::

----------


## delphine07

en faisant 3 repas distincts c'est bon (ne pas mélanger croquettes et viandes )
les os charnus c'est justement des os (calcium) entourrés de viande, il faut pas donner d'os nus.
tu as un calculateur pour les doses (mais je ne sais plus le % pour un chito en croissance): http://www.barf.ch/barf/index.php?optio ... 5Itemid=62
tu as plusieurs sites (avec forum mais ce sera pareil que dans le post ici barf) dont celui ci qui est bien fait: http://www.barf.ch/

----------


## delphine07

> en faisant 3 repas distincts c'est bon (ne pas mélanger croquettes et viandes )
> les os charnus c'est justement des os (calcium) entourrés de viande, il faut pas donner d'os nus.
> tu as un calculateur pour les doses (mais je ne sais plus le % pour un *chiot* en croissance): http://www.barf.ch/barf/index.php?optio ... 5Itemid=62
> tu as plusieurs sites (avec forum mais ce sera pareil que dans le post ici barf) dont celui ci qui est bien fait: http://www.barf.ch/

----------


## ness26

je scrute ce forum depuis hier (barf)   ::   effectivement il n y a pas le pourcentage pour un chiot quelqu un saurrait me renseigner ? chiot boxer qui a 2 mois et fais 6kg déjà   ::   merci 
je vais appeler des abatoirs demain pour voir ce qu ils peuvent me revendre ....

----------


## ness26

delphine, 07 c est ton département? si oui t es d ou ?

----------


## delphine07

pourquoi t' es de la police ?    ::  
j' habite à villeneuve de berg (sud d' ardèche)

----------


## ness26

:lol2:   je suis de la drome montelimar si tu avais etais a coté tu aurrais pu m informer sur ou me fournir en viande    ::

----------


## delphine07

je suis à côté (on est à 30kms) mais j' ai jamais trouvé de viande moins chère qu'à st Laurent, je serais donc pas d'un grand aide.   :?

----------


## ness26

ok bha si je trouve quelque chose je te dis ça   ::

----------

Pour un chiot on table sur 10% de son poids, certains mangent plus, d'autres moins, c'est à adapter en fonction du chien

----------


## ness26

ok merci je vais alterner avec les croquettes

je viens de commander les croquettes orijen puppy large ( paquet violet) et j ai pris en plus de l huile de saumon grizzli ^^

----------


## ptitealice

Orijen reçues, et elles ont pas fait un pli    ::  
Et niveau taille ça va Buddy en mache quand même la moitié    ::

----------


## ness26

alice tu as pas fais de transition?   :hein:

----------


## ptitealice

j'ai jamais fait de transition, et jamais de soucis, z'ont des estomacs en béton    ::

----------


## YenZ

Euh... quelqu'un sait où est passé le topic sur les croquettes, avis et composition qui comptait 35 pages ???
Quand je veux ouvrir le topic, on me dit qu'il n'existe pas de messages dans ce sujet ???   :shock:  :demon:

----------


## Nénète

http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiens-f17 ... 277157.htm

----------


## ness26

alice je sais pas si la ça va le faire   :hein2: 
car les orijen sont trés differente et tu changes du tout au tout .... si tu passe de pr****** au rc ok mais la   :hein:   meme les personnes qui font une transition le chien met du temps a si abitué en cas si grosse diarré   :beurk:   tu sais d ou ça vient    :kao2:

----------


## YenZ

Nénète78 ; merci mais je venais de le trouver en parcourant ce topic !
Par contre pourquoi avoir scindé le topic en 2 ?? parce que du coup on ne comprend pas trop le départ de ce topic ci, mais j'imagine qu'il y a surement une bonne raison ?   :suspect:   ::

----------


## emmajojo

> Euh... quelqu'un sait où est passé le topic sur les croquettes, avis et composition qui comptait 35 pages ???
> Quand je veux ouvrir le topic, on me dit qu'il n'existe pas de messages dans ce sujet ???


ça se coupe automatiquement au bout de 37 pages  
(et oui faut tout recommencer!  )



les croquettes sans céréales normalement pas besoin de transition, ou alors très réduite.

----------

> alice je sais pas si la ça va le faire   :hein2: 
> car les orijen sont trés differente et tu changes du tout au tout .... si tu passe de pr****** au rc ok mais la   :hein:   meme les personnes qui font une transition le chien met du temps a si abitué en cas si grosse diarré   :beurk:   tu sais d ou ça vient    :kao2:


quand tu passes de croquettes à barf y a pas de transition, et ça pose pas soucis

orije*n c'est limite du barf lyophilisé, donc bon   :hein2:

----------


## ness26

bha la ça m interesse car moi j avais lu que la transition etait plus longue   :shock:   c est sur ? car sinonje fais sur 1 semaine ^^

----------


## ness26

je parle pour les orijen   ::   le barfpas de transition je sais mais les orijen c est interressant a savoir

----------


## YenZ

emmajojo ok merci pour l'explication !    ::  




> les croquettes sans céréales normalement pas besoin de transition, ou alors très réduite.


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

ness26 : au contraire il y a plus de chance que "ça le fasse" en passant à une croquette sans céréales que le contraire.
En passant de PP à RC une transition est obligatoire, comme pour tout type de croquettes avec céréales, une transition vers Orijen ou autre marque sans céréales peut quand même être conseillée si le chien est fragile, surtout que pas mal de chiens ont du mal à s'accommoder à Orijen vu qu'elles sont très riches.

----------


## ness26

ok mais moi alors avec mon chiot boxer de 2mois et demie au croquettes leader price je fais quoi transition ou pas transitions ....  :hein2:

----------

> ok mais moi alors avec mon chiot boxer de 2mois et demie au croquettes leader price je fais quoi transition ou pas transitions ....  :hein2:



pas de transition, autant qu'il arrête ces merdes de suite    ::

----------


## emmajojo

au risque d'etre chiante, sur un chiot de cet age je ferais quand meme une mini transition, genre sur deux jours quoi, parce que bon deux mois ça fait pitchoune, c'est pas le moment d'avoir la diarrhée...non??

----------


## YenZ

Ness26 : normalement en passant à une croquette sans céréales la transition n'est pas obligatoire, pour autant certains chiens ont quand même besoin d'une transition car ils ont du mal à s'accommoder à leurs nouvelles croquettes...
Je viens de capter que tu as un chiot, dans ce cas la transition sur 1 semaine est obligatoire, en tout cas très fortement conseillée ! (3/4-1/4 sur 2-3 jours, puis 50/50, 1/4-3/4...)

En gros soit tu ne fais pas de transition, tu vois que ton chien a des selles très molles, de la diarrhée, donc du mal avec ses croquettes, dans ce cas essaie de faire une transition et à toi de voir si ça s'améliore comme ça ou pas...
Il faudra aussi que tu réduises les quantités par rapport à ce que tu donnais précédemment pour savoir combien donner à ton chiot, tu peux te fier à ce que préconise Orijen pour la gamme adult large breed ici

http://fr.orijen.ca/orijen/products/pup ... eding.aspx

Si tu veux savoir combien ça fait en grammes (leur unité de mesure n'étant pas la même), tu peux faire toi même la conversion, ou te fier à l'équivalence donnée pour la gamme chiots (petite et moyenne race)

http://fr.orijen.ca/orijen/products/puppyFeeding.aspx

----------

> au risque d'etre chiante, sur un chiot de cet age je ferais quand meme une mini transition, genre sur deux jours quoi, parce que bon deux mois ça fait pitchoune, c'est pas le moment d'avoir la diarrhée...non??


moi j'lui collerai un demi smecta dans la gamelle avec les news crok    ::

----------


## ptitealice

Chiot je lui faisait quand même des transitions, j'ai arrêté à ses 6 mois et il me faisait des crottes nickel, après ça dépend des chiens certains sont plus sensibles que d'autres.

----------


## ness26

ok je vais chercher ma louloute lundi donc lundi je commence le changement et je verrai en fonction de ... pour la durée

----------


## emmajojo

mais.....actuellement le chiot n'est pas chez toi et est nourri au leader price par "l'éleveur"??c'est ça??

----------


## ness26

ce n est pas un eleveur c est une damme qui a fait faire une portée a sa chienne et oui croquette leader price    ::

----------


## emmajojo

et tu vas la payer combien la petite?la portée est LOF ou pas?
tu vas avoir un certificat vétérinaire de bonne santé au moment de la cession?
la mère a eu combien de petits?elle est nourrie au leader price aussi je suppose?

désolée de l'avalanche de questions, mais bon...

----------


## YenZ

[HS] Puta** mais qu'est ce que ça peut me foutre la rage de voir des particuliers qui ne connaissent rien, ni à la race, ni à l'éducation, ni à l'alimentation, ni à "comment on fait une portée et ce que ça implique..." et à cause de qui on retrouve des chiens dans des refuges, ou complètement tarés, ou encore mal nourris, parce que forcément ils ne savaient pas comment nourrir les chiots, les socialiser, les pucer/vermifuger/vacciner, et voila comment certains particuliers qui n'y connaissent rien non plus ont des chiens qui ne sont pas en bonne santé à la fois physique ou mentale.

En tout cas Ness26, tu as tout intérêt à bien te renseigner sur les parents du chiot, à les voir, à observer la portée, les comportements des chiots, leur état de santé (vaccins, puce, vermifuge...) parce que vu ce que tu dis sur la dame qui les vend, ça ne laisse vraiment rien présager de bon...[/HS]

----------


## ness26

je la paye a un tarif motie moin chere qu au lof et non pas lof de toute façon etant un boxer blanc ... elle est trs bien portante et c est la deuxime portée de la maman elle n a eue que 3 petit cette fois ci, la fois d avant 9, elle va au vetos tous les mois et a 2 certificat vtos ( véto different)

la mere est nourrie a la patée les chiots aussi a la base mais depuis 2 semaine elle a introduit les croquettes car je compte lui en donner...

----------


## ness26

alors oui et non la chienne et trés bien sociabilisé elle connait déjà la laisse le assis commence a etre propre vas souvent en ballade dans tout type de lieu et elle suit la damme presque partout ou elle va amie, chercher le petit a l ecole ...... et la elle va avoir 2 mois et demie et toujours avec sa maman    ::  

c est juste niveau nourriture ou effectivement ça va pas....

----------


## slz

> LOF (...) certificat vétérinaire de bonne santé


Optimiste Emma   :lol2:  !

----------


## emmajojo

re  

 yenz, je compatis, ça fait mal aux fesses.

ness, un boxer blanc peut etre LOF mais pas confirmable (c'est tout), une portée est déclarée lof avant sa naissance.(il faut que les parents soient lof)
c'est quoi pour toi moitié moins cher qu'un lof?
je te parle d'un certificat véto pour le chiot, pas la mère, fait juste avant cession, elle va l'avoir?

----------


## emmajojo

> Envoyé par emmajojo
> 
>  LOF (...) certificat vétérinaire de bonne santé
> 
> 
> Optimiste Emma   !


toujours, on perd une bataille mais pas la guerre  

....des fois ça fatigue, un peu....

----------


## ness26

pour les autres chiots euh .... ils pettent la forme et sont adorable pas pereux du tout et trs joueur pleins de gatés, la mere euh un amour super gentille et le pere trés imposant mais trés gentil  je n ai pas prisla premiere personne venu   ::  

aetpour le véto je parlais bien des chiots le dernier certificat date de 1semaine   ::   moitiée moins cheres ......... 500 je la paye je sais pour le lof non confirmable mais moi lof .... je n en ai pas l interet   je ne compte ni faire de concour ni de portée la mére est non lof le pére si

----------


## emmajojo

re-re  

un boxer lof et blanc ça coute pas 500e
tant mieux si les parents sont équilibrés, manquerait plus que ça
si tu voies pas d'intérêt au lof mais POURQUOI tu prends pas un boxer de refuge, c'est pas ce qui manque pourtant???
et si tu veux un chiot, pourquoi pas un petit blanc mais lof, pour le même prix?t'es pressée à ce point?(plutot mal renseignée je suppose)

désolée mais tu ne fais qu'encourager les portées à l'arrache en prenant cette petite, et c'est pas du tout la ligne de pensée de rescue....

----------


## ness26

alors ça m enerve un peu je ne prends pas le premier venu !!!! cela fait 6mois que je cherchais mon boxer blanc il est encore dure a trouvé car il y en a mais pris de suite sans parler des super éléveur pro dont tu ventes les merites qui continue a euthanasier les chiots blancs !
de plus dans une spa je ne connais ni les parents ni son parcour car désolé mais les spa que moi je connais ne sont vrement pas a la hauteur jai tout de meme une amie qui leur a pris une chienne qui a était pucée deux fois quand meme tout ça parsqu il n on pas su vérifier si pucée ok y a des spà bien mais y en a des vrement pas recomendable du genre le chient s est sauvé a bon on vous l avez pas dit ou encore le chien a mirdu la petite et la miracle on aprenhd que c est justement pour ç_a qu il avait été placé ensuite j ai un petit de 2 ans donc des chien ou chiot pas sociabilisé non merci je sais que des pauvres chien et chuot attende mais je ne vais pas trinker pour tous le monde .... les adoptions sont trés bien mais pour moi ça reste au petit bohneur la chance il y a de trés bon chien stablemais aussi des chien completement barré

----------


## ness26

et pour les eleveurs les chiots blanc sont rare tout de meme car les eleveurs evite d en avoir et choisise les couples justement pour ne pas en avoir nous vouliuons une femelle ce qui réduit encore le choix et la seul chienne que j ai vu en elevage etait pas blanche mais jaune pipi et vrement trés maigre 12chiots sur la portée c est simpplele gabarit de la jaune a 2mois faisait le gabarit de ness a 1moi ....

----------


## YenZ

Ness26 : je ne pense pas qu'emmajojo a voulu dire que tu prenais le premier venu, mais que pour le prix que tu paies tu pourrais avoir un chiot dont tu connais surement mieux les origines, qui serait surement plus équilibré, et que prendre un chiot chez un particulier n'est vraiment pas la chose à faire, sauf quand tu connais très bien le particulier en question, et que tu sais qu'il fait un très bon boulot avec ses chiens, sans être un débutant...

On ne parle pas de super éleveurs pro, mais d'élevages sérieux dont on est sur du chien que l'on prend, tu n'es pas obligée de prendre un chien LOF c'est sur, mais c'était juste un petit conseil pour te dire qu'en achetant à ce genre de personnes, d'une certaine façon tu cautionnes ce qu'ils font, et quand on voit que la dame dont tu parles nourrit sa chienne qui était en période de gestation puis de lactation avec de la pâtée, ça fait plutôt flipper...

Des SPA y'en a des bien et des moins sérieuses c'est sur, mais on y trouve aussi de supers chiens pour un prix bien plus abordable, quant au fait que les éleveurs continuent à euthanasier les chiots blancs, je n'y crois pas une seule seconde, en tout cas surement pas les éleveurs sérieux qui aiment et connaissent la race...

----------


## emmajojo

> alors ça m enerve un peu je ne prends pas le premier venu !!!! cela fait 6mois que je cherchais mon boxer blanc *c'est vrai c'est long..*  il est encore dure a trouvé car il y en a mais pris de suite sans parler des super éléveur pro dont *je ne vante pas* les merites qui continue a euthanasier les chiots blancs *car ce ne sont pas des éleveurs, et ils n'ont rien compris(enfin si, ils ont compris le standard..)!après, une erreur de saillie, admettons, mais ça semble pas etre le cas ici(et le prix le montre bien).*
> de plus dans une spa je ne connais ni les parents ni son parcour car désolé mais les spa que moi je connais ne sont vrement pas a la hauteur jai tout de meme une amie qui leur a pris une chienne qui a était pucée deux fois quand meme tout ça parsqu il n on pas su vérifier si pucée ok y a des spà bien mais y en a des vrement pas recomendable du genre le chient s est sauvé a bon on vous l avez pas dit ou encore le chien a mirdu la petite et la miracle on aprenhd que c est justement pour ç_a qu il avait été placé *et tu crois qu'un chiot va éviter tout ça??et la spa est responsable de l'éducation des chiens qu'on leur abandonne?*ensuite j ai un petit de 2 ans donc des chien ou chiot pas sociabilisé non merci je sais que des pauvres chien et chuot attende mais je ne vais pas trinker pour tous le monde .... les adoptions sont trés bien mais pour moi ça reste au petit bohneur la chance il y a de trés bon chien stablemais aussi des chien completement barré *si t'as pas le temps d'éduquer un chien sorti de nulle part, comment tu vas trouver le temps d'éduquer un chiot stp?*

----------


## ness26

eu*******, lider price les 2 sont toxique donc au final du moment que moi je change et puis  ma louloute vient seulement d arreter de téter il y a 1 semaine pour moi je trouve ça trés bien mais je te rejoins sur le fait qu il ne faut pas prendre des chiots a n importe qui

----------


## emmajojo

> alors oui et non la chienne et trés bien sociabilisé elle connait déjà la laisse le assis commence a etre propre vas souvent en ballade dans tout type de lieu et elle suit la damme presque partout ou elle va amie, chercher le petit a l ecole ...... et la elle va avoir 2 mois et demie et toujours avec sa maman  
> *
> c est juste niveau nourriture ou effectivement ça va pas....*


et puis rien que ça, franchement....encore tu récupères un machin sorti de nulle part, nourri n'importe comment, ben tu fais avec et ça passe (ou pas), mais donner cette somme dans ces conditions, tu te fais juste avoir.

----------


## ness26

emmajojo pensses ce que tu veux un chien et difficile a ratraper tu peux bien dire se que tu veux mais c est la vérité un chien avec des problemes est dure a reprendre 

ensuite j ai toujours voulu un boxer donc oui 6mois de recherche mais pas que 6mois au final, fais de recherches de boxer blanc chez des eleveurs qui aime cette race et tu verras que justement beaucoup n en  veulent pas et ce sont de trés bon eleveurs pourtant parles en connaissance de cose .... et si ils aimaient tant les boxer les boxer blanc serraient confirmabloe  depuis bien longtemps attendont 2011 et esperont que enfin ce soit le cas !!!

la spa n est pas responsable de l education des chien mais devrais les placer en consequence de leurs passée et non pour les placer (     je dis pas que tous font ça)

j ai le temps d eduquer un chiot mais pas un chien instable qui risque de peter un boular a tout moment etme chopper

ensuite de la meme façon que je respect les personne qui adopte des chien  je pensse etre une bonne maitresse !! merci quand meme est surtout ce n etait pas le sujet de la discussion a la base

je te rassure ma chienne est trés équilibré mais si tu veux vrement stopper ça je peux te donner l adresse d une personne qui importe des chiots depuis 20 ans de slovakie les chien sont vendu a 1mois et infésté de puce et autres sans parlais des troubles  et depuis longtemps les vétos spa et autres en sont informé et personne bouge donc je t en prie occupe t en !!

----------


## ness26

hor mis ça et pour revenir aux croquettes super contente commande passée hier soir sur wanimo et la un mail me disant que ça venait de partir wahou c est rapide   :kao1:

----------


## emmajojo

vi wanimo en général ils trainent pas  

tant mieux pour ta chienne, mais en passant par boxer for ever ou boxer'ami, tu aurais eu aussi possibilité de trouver un jeune boxer blanc correspondant à ce que tu recherches  
ce qui est dommage, c'est que tu penses la même chose que la plupart des gens sur l'adoption, mais bon faut un début à tout  

n'hésite pas pour autant si tu as d'autres questions par rapport à ta petite !

----------


## emmajojo

...et merci pour le lien, je vais transmettre à certaines personnes, si jamais ya des irrégularités elles devraient faire le nécessaire

----------


## Taysa

Le boxer blanc est rare uniquement parcequ'ils sont tués a la naissance   :hein2:  c'est degeulasse mais c'est comme ca c'est mal vu pour les eleveurs de dire qu'ils ont du blanc dans une portée !!    ::

----------


## ness26

il y a si peu de boxer blanc que quand mon entourage a vu les photos ils m ont tous dit que je me faisait arnaquer et que c etait un dogue argentin    ::

----------


## doumé

bon, j'élève des boxers, et les blancs ne sont pas tués  ! De plus, le club de race allemand vauter l'année prochaine le fait de les faire confirmer. J'ai eu un chiot blanc cette année, il a été vendu le même prix que celle que tu vas prendre, était inscrit au lof ( même si non confirmable ) et a été sevré au barf, comme tous mes bébés.
Le fait d'avoir un couple ( une femelle non lof ) + un mâle lof, fait juste penser que la personne va rentabiliser son "affaire", mais c'est toi qui voit !
Je connais d'autres éleveurs qui ont eu des bb blancs, et les conditions étaient les mêmes que chez moi ( à part pour le barf ).
Quand je vois le mal qu'on se donne pour faire naitre des chiots sains ( mentalement et physiquement ), la sélection au niveau des géniteurs, ben, ça fout les boules de lire des posts comme ça.
Je fais aussi partie de l'asso boxer'ami, et franchement, il nous arrive fréquemment d'avoir des blancs. Nos chiens mis à l'adoption sont testés en famille d'acceuil ou en refuge. Tu aurait pû avoir un blanc de rêve et sortir ainsi un boxer de la mer*e !
Après, chacun agit en son âme et conscience, tu as fait ton choix, mais je pense que si tu avais mieux cherché, tu aurais pû faire soit un sauvetage, soit avoir un bb blanc issu de bonnes lignées.

----------


## slz

Rho làlà j'adorerais avoir un boxer blanc   :amour3: 

/post inutile

----------


## mofo

Alors pour revenir aussi aux croquettes, et sur les conseils de YENZ je suis passée aux TOTW canard pour mon petit démon blanc.  Mon labrador est toujours au profine saumon (qu'il boude en ce moment pour que je lui mélange des trucs avec style gruyère râpé) et oui la moman tombe dans l'panneau !!!!  donc je voudrais le passer au TOTW mais à l'agneau (par rapport au ratio protéines matières grasses) qui seront bientôt disponible en france comme vous l'avez indiqué dans les précédents messages.
je voulais pas le passer aux TOTW saumon à cause du ratio phospore et je sais plus quoi (ZENZ Aide moi !!! je me rappelle plus....  :?  )  bref vu la façon dont le petit les mangent (top chrono : 2 scondes) et mieux niveau qualité, et bien j'ai bien envie d'en faire profiter mon dinosore de labrador.......
Alors si quelqu'un a une info sur la date de "sortie" en france, prévenez nous !!!!  (j'ai encore un gros sac 1/2 de profine donc j'ai un peu le temps...)
 ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Rho làlà j'adorerais avoir un boxer blanc   :amour3: 
> 
> /post inutile


ben dison qu'on aurait préféré qu'elle poste dans la rubrique recherche/demande pour un bb boxer blanc avant d'acheter à un particulier...   ::  
mais on devrait clore le hs    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, je vend des TOWT, mon grossiste me préviendra quand les nouvelles recettes seront disponibles en France, et donc, je vous le dirais ici    ::

----------


## ness26

je pensse que ça sert a rien de s eterniser sur le sujet car ok je prends un chiot d une portée non lof mais la femme lui a fait faire deux portée et la chienne va etre stériliser pour moi se faire des sous sur le dos de pauvre chiennes qui doivent faire des portées et une fois qu elle peut plus on la replace autre part !!!!! c est chacun sont avis ! j aime pas les eleveurs et si c etait a refaire je referais comme ça! chacun sa vision des choses   :hein2:

----------


## Taysa

> je pensse que ça sert a rien de s eterniser sur le sujet car ok je prends un chiot d une portée non lof mais la femme lui a fait faire deux portée et la chienne va etre stériliser pour moi se faire des sous sur le dos de pauvre chiennes qui doivent faire des portées et une fois qu elle peut plus on la replace autre part !!!!! c est chacun sont avis ! j aime pas les eleveurs et si c etait a refaire je referais comme ça! chacun sa vision des choses   :hein2:


C'est vrai que c'est mieux de donner de la tune a une grougnasse qui ne fait aucun test de santé, aucun declaration impots, cotisation msa etc etc...
Faut vraiment arreter de croire que les eleveurs vivent de leurs elevages, sais tu combien coute une portée pour une eleveur ? sans compter les expos, les frais d'entretien du chien annuel, une fois on a calculer pour une portée de bull terrier de 7chiots cela revenait a 3700 (sans compter les expos justement) !!!

----------


## cerbere

Ness26 j'ai fait la même chose avec mon chaton. La mère avait été opérée pour ne plus avoir de bébés. Je l'ai payé 30 euros en sachant que sa mère était tranquille pour le restant de sa vie. C'est aussi cela la protection...

----------


## ness26

tout a fais pour moi je trouve que ma petite chienne a beaucoup de chance de tomber sur moi elle serra trés bien , alors que si je ne l avais pas prise elle aurrait peut etre atterie je ne sais ou ....  :hein2:

----------


## ness26

mail de wanimo colis reçus au relais kiala  wahou c est du rapide en 48h  top chrono    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## cerbere

> tout a fais pour moi je trouve que ma petite chienne a beaucoup de chance de tomber sur moi elle serra trés bien , alors que si je ne l avais pas prise elle aurrait peut etre atterie je ne sais ou ....  :hein2:


ah non là je ne suis pas du même avis. Si la chatte aurait continué à faire des petits je ne l'aurais pas pris....j'encourage pas du tout ce type de reproduction sauvage...

----------


## mimine

> tout a fais pour moi je trouve que ma petite chienne a beaucoup de chance de tomber sur moi elle serra trés bien , alors que si je ne l avais pas prise elle aurrait peut etre atterie je ne sais ou ....


typiquement le genre de justifications que se trouvent les gens qui achètent leur animal dans une animalerie   et qui encouragent par là même le trafic.

je suis du même avis que Cerbère, dans ton cas à part donner de l'argent à une nana qui se contente de mettre un mâle sur une chienne sans chercher plus loin, tu ne fais que lui donner envie de recommencer puisque visiblement ça apitoie les gens et que ça rapporte  

Si encore la mère avait été stérilisée après la portée, je veux bien encore comprendre... mais là, de MON point de vue tu n'as pas grand chose à faire ici si tu es venue pour te vanter d'avoir "sauvé" un chiot

----------


## mimine

> Alors pour revenir aussi aux croquettes, et sur les conseils de YENZ je suis passée aux TOTW canard pour mon petit démon blanc. Mon labrador est toujours au profine saumon (qu'il boude en ce moment pour que je lui mélange des trucs avec style gruyère râpé) et oui la moman tombe dans l'panneau !!!! donc je voudrais le passer au TOTW mais à l'agneau (par rapport au ratio protéines matières grasses) qui seront bientôt disponible en france comme vous l'avez indiqué dans les précédents messages.
> je voulais pas le passer aux TOTW saumon à cause du ratio phospore et je sais plus quoi (ZENZ Aide moi !!! je me rappelle plus....  ) bref vu la façon dont le petit les mangent (top chrono : 2 scondes) et mieux niveau qualité, et bien j'ai bien envie d'en faire profiter mon dinosore de labrador.......
> Alors si quelqu'un a une info sur la date de "sortie" en france, prévenez nous !!!! (j'ai encore un gros sac 1/2 de profine donc j'ai un peu le temps...)


toute la gamme de TOTW est excellente, pour chien comme pour chat (même si dans ce cas là, niveau minéraux c'est un peu juste).

Je les trouve très économiques vu leur haute qualité nutritive   ::

----------


## ness26

c est désolant ...........et pas de souci je pars sur d autres forum    ::   et la chienne va etre stérilisé breff

----------


## emmajojo

juste pour dire qu'elle ne s'est pas vanté d'avoir sauvé un chiot à la base, elle achète bien un chiot non lof pour le prix du lof(et en plus nourri à la merde ainsi que sa mère, pour rester dans le thème).
mais je crois que tout ça c'est pas très clair pour elle pour l'instant (la pa dans sa globalité quoi), donc bon faut bien commencer par quelque chose.(et elle croit bien faire)
et c'est pas en la virant sur un autre forum qu'on fera avancer les mentalités.(dans ce cas, yen a un certain nombre à virer d'ici!)

----------


## mimine

> juste pour dire qu'elle ne s'est pas vanté d'avoir sauvé un chiot à la base, elle achète bien un chiot non lof pour le prix du lof(et en plus nourri à la merde ainsi que sa mère, pour rester dans le thème).
> mais je crois que tout ça c'est pas très clair pour elle pour l'instant (la pa dans sa globalité quoi), donc bon faut bien commencer par quelque chose.(et elle croit bien faire)
> et c'est pas en la virant sur un autre forum qu'on fera avancer les mentalités.(dans ce cas, yen a un certain nombre à virer d'ici!)


j'ai pas dit qu'elle avait rien à faire ici (loin de moi cette idée et désolée si c'est comme ça que ça a été compris) mais juste que se justifier de prendre un chiot dans de telles conditions ... ça me dépasse un peu quoi  

(fin du HS)

----------


## ptitealice

Ness, j'ai pris mon premier chien chez un particulier, comme beaucoup sur rescue je pense, mais quand on est sur ce forum on ne peut pas réagir comme tu le fait, c'est pas normal. En arrivant ici j'ai pris conscience de mon erreur, mais je l'aime toujours autant hein   :amour: 
Juste qu'il faut quand même se remettre en question et se dire qu'on a peut etre mal fait, mais que la prochaine fois on fera mieux....et mon 2ème est un toutou de la SPA    ::

----------


## kasy

Viandes de poulet et produits de poulet (minimum 30%), riz, maïs, blé, pomme deshydratée, levure, graisse de poulet, huile de saumon, sels minéraux, extraits membranaires de levures (source de mannanoligosaccharides), racine de chicorée (source de fructooligosaccharides), extraits de yucca schidigera, DL-méthionine, L- lysine, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté, vitamine A, vitamine D3, vitamine E (alpha tocophérol). Constituants analytiques dans 1 kg : Protéines brutes 25,0 %, matières grasses brutes 12,0 %, humidité 10,0 %, cendres brutes 8,0 %, fibre 3,0 %, calcium 1,9 %, phosphore 1,3 %, sodium 0,18%. Additifs dans 1 kg : vitamine A 15 000 UI/kg, vitamine D3 1500 UI/kg, vitamine E (alphatocophérol)130 mg/kg, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 15mg/kg.







Vous en pensez quoi de cette nouvelle recette ?

----------


## YenZ

eloise : Qu'elle est toute aussi mauvaise que l'ancienne !

Mofo : c'était le rapport phospho/calcique dont je te parlais la dernière fois   ::   et qui est effectivement un peu élevé pour les TOTW dans la gamme poisson !

----------


## eirtzouille

> eloise : Qu'elle est toute aussi mauvaise que l'ancienne !
> 
> Mofo : c'était le rapport phospho/calcique dont je te parlais la dernière fois    et qui est effectivement un peu élevé pour les TOTW dans la gamme poisson !


J'avais pas osé le dire   ::

----------


## mely3969

finalement cest quoi le top des croquettes?
dans lordre
orijen/acana/towt/profine/rc /H******/bel********?

car moi je suis paumée la!

prems tu as vu avec ton pote pour mon ti faff

----------


## eirtzouille

Dans le top 10 tu peux virer les  belc**** hi** et rc et autres cochonneries...

----------


## ptitealice

En tous cas Orijen c'est adopté par tout le monde ici, les chiens adorent je les ai jamais vus aussi impatients d'avoir leur gamelle !
Après on verra d'ici un mois si c bien supporté niveau peau toussa, mais en tous cas ils les digerent nickel pas de diarrhée et des crottes bien réduites.

----------


## ness26

tiens nous au courant alice car je vais passé ma petite boxer a orijin aussi   ::   donc ça m interesse    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## YenZ

> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> eloise : Qu'elle est toute aussi mauvaise que l'ancienne !
> 
> Mofo : c'était le rapport phospho/calcique dont je te parlais la dernière fois    et qui est effectivement un peu élevé pour les TOTW dans la gamme poisson !
> 
> 
> J'avais pas osé le dire


T'aurai du oser !   ::  




> finalement cest quoi le top des croquettes?
> dans lordre
> orijen/acana/towt/profine/rc /H******/bel********?
> 
> car moi je suis paumée la!
> 
> prems tu as vu avec ton pote pour mon ti faff


Il n'y a pas vraiment de classement étant donné que chaque chien est un être vivant différent, ce que supportera l'un ne sera pas forcément toléré par un autre... mais en gros comme bonnes et très bonnes marques on peut distinguer : 

En sans céréales : Orijen, Acana (seulement 3 gammes), Taste of the Wild, Applaws, ProNature Holistic (certaines gammes) Amikinos (2 gammes sur 4), Nöw..

Avec céréales mais croquettes de qualité : Profine, Dog Lover's Gold, Acana, Amikinos, Arden Grange (certaines gammes), Golden Eagle, Enova, Gö Natural, ANF...




> Dans le top 10 tu peux virer les  belc**** hi** et rc et autres cochonneries...


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  :alcool: 

ness26 : le retour d'alice sera positif ou non sur son chien, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que ce sera valable sur le tien, en tout cas sur le papier et en réalité Orijen est une excellente marque avec une très bonne compo, reste à voir si ça conviendra a ton bébé box   ::

----------


## ness26

je préfére prendre de l avance au cas ou ... si elle ne supporte pas orijin je peux partir sur quoi ?

----------


## Taysa

> je préfére prendre de l avance au cas ou ... si elle ne supporte pas orijin je peux partir sur quoi ?


J'ai vu que tu etais de la drome, sache que nous avons un tres bon fournisseur qui livre a domicile les marques tel qu'orijen applaws etc =)

----------


## YenZ

> je préfére prendre de l avance au cas ou ... si elle ne supporte pas orijien je peux partir sur quoi ?


Tout dépend de ton budget, comme indiqué juste au dessus il y a plein de bonnes marques avec ou sans céréales, en gros dans l'équivalent d'Orijen tu trouveras Acana (seulement 3 gammes, et même groupe qu'Orijen), Taste of the Wild (excellent rapport qualité/prix), Applaws (comparable aux 2 précédents), ProNature Holistic (certaines gammes mais cher) Amikinos (2 gammes sur 4), Nöw..

Taysa : tu ne m'as pas donné les prix pour le TOTW ou le Acana par ex, quelles autres marques sans céréales sont aussi dispos ? (à part Orijen)

----------


## ptitealice

Les TOTW c'était pas les timberwolf avant ?

----------


## YenZ

> En ce qui concerne l'apétence, ls Orijen sont inomparables.
> 
> Deux de mes galgas (atteintes de leishmaniose, il est préférable que je ne les alimente pas avec des Orijen trop protéinées) mangent des Taste of the Wild et elles sont nettement moins appétentes.


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, peut-être que les Orijen sont encore plus appétentes que les TOTW, mais il faut bien préciser que les TOTW ont déjà une appétence exceptionnelle par rapport à ce qui se fait généralement, mais Orijen l'est surement encore plus !




> Les TOTW c'était pas les timberwolf avant ?


Non ce sont 2 marques bien distinctes !

----------


## Kalysta

Après plusieurs mois de Totw, je change pour ma femelle, elle n'a jamais aimé, et perds vraiment beaucoup ses poils, alors je la passe aux Orijen senior, le temps de les recevoir. Les Totw conviennent à mon mâle par contre donc je continue pour lui.

----------


## kasy

> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> eloise : Qu'elle est toute aussi mauvaise que l'ancienne !
> 
> Mofo : c'était le rapport phospho/calcique dont je te parlais la dernière fois    et qui est effectivement un peu élevé pour les TOTW dans la gamme poisson !
> 
> 
> J'avais pas osé le dire


Sérieux ?! C'est de la merde enfaite ? moi on m'a dit que c'etait bien c'est pour ça que j'ai pris ça, et là visiblement ils ont mis du riz et le taux de phosphore a augmenté etc ..

Esite pas a le dire si c'est de la merde, si je me renseigne c'est bien pour quelques chsoe ^^

----------


## delphine07

> Taysa : tu ne m'as pas donné les prix pour le TOTW ou le Acana par ex, quelles autres marques sans céréales sont aussi dispos ? (à part Orijen)


moi aussi j' aimerai bien savoir    ::  

mis à part les origen (où il existe une gamme chiot) la taille des croquettes est elle adaptée  à la petite taille , les croquettes sont "tendres" non?

----------


## YenZ

> Après plusieurs mois de Totw, je change pour ma femelle, elle n'a jamais aimé, et perds vraiment beaucoup ses poils, alors je la passe aux Orijen senior, le temps de les recevoir. Les Totw conviennent à mon mâle par contre donc je continue pour lui.


Dommage pour ta femelle car elles sont plutôt bien et pas chères.
Sinon je ne sais pas où tu comptes acheter les Orijen senior, mais Taysa a de bons prix sur Orijen, 80 les 20 kgs, mais je ne sais pas si elle a ce prix la sur la gamme senior il faudrait que tu lui demandes.




> Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> ...


Bah on en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois sur l'ancien topic, Outdog peut être une alternative acceptable pour ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens de mettre plus, mais sinon oui ça reste plutôt de la merde au final... ya bien pire, mais ya surtout bien mieux pour pas beaucoup plus cher !
Par exemple Profine à 44/15kg sur www.croqfrance.com
ou mieux, taste of the Wild, entre 70 et 76 livres sterling par 2 sacs de 13.6kgs (environ 75 -80 et il y a une réduction de 5 à 10 %% selon le montant de ta commande, si c'est ou non ta première commande, et si tu t'inscris à la newsletter ou pas) ici

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_ ... f_the_wild




> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> Taysa : tu ne m'as pas donné les prix pour le TOTW ou le Acana par ex, quelles autres marques sans céréales sont aussi dispos ? (à part Orijen)
> 
> 
> moi aussi j' aimerai bien savoir    
> 
> mis à part les origen (où il existe une gamme chiot) la taille des croquettes est elle adaptée  à la petite taille , les croquettes sont "tendres" non?


tu parles de quelles croquettes qui sont tendres ? Parce que les TOTW sont des croquettes normales, ni dures, ni trop tendres, par contre elles sont petites et conviennent du coup parfaitement aux petits chiens, aux chiots, comme aux autres chiens (peut être moins aux gros morfales qui auront tendance à les gober plutôt qu'à les croquer).

----------


## delphine07

ben je sais pas, il me semblait que comme lupovet par exple, ça a l' air moins dur que les croquettes classiques.
c'est juste une impression alors ?

----------


## Kalysta

> Envoyé par Kalysta
> 
> Après plusieurs mois de Totw, je change pour ma femelle, elle n'a jamais aimé, et perds vraiment beaucoup ses poils, alors je la passe aux Orijen senior, le temps de les recevoir. Les Totw conviennent à mon mâle par contre donc je continue pour lui.
> 
> 
> Dommage pour ta femelle car elles sont plutôt bien et pas chères.
> Sinon je ne sais pas où tu comptes acheter les Orijen senior, mais Taysa a de bons prix sur Orijen, 80 les 20 kgs, mais je ne sais pas si elle a ce prix la sur la gamme senior il faudrait que tu lui demandes.


Je suis en Belgique donc je ne peux pas profiter de tous les bons plans, même pas de codes zooplus puisque sur le site belge ça marche pas à part pour la première commande...

----------


## YenZ

delphine07 : c'est tout à fait possible que ca soit plus tendre, comme les Amikinos (amikinos.fr), qui ont un procédé de fabrication à part, ou les Platinum aussi qui sont semi-tendres, par contre ces 2 marques sont assez chères par rapport à la quantité et la compo, à ce prix la je préfère clairement les Orijen par exemple !

Kalysta : ça marche à la première commande pour les 10% (mais aussi si tu commandes le site en .co.uk, ou .fr .es .it etc...), mais tu as 5% à chaque commande d'au moins 100 , et les TOTW coutent 99.9  sur le site belge donc en ajoutant un truc qui coute 3 fois rien (os à macher par ex) tu as 5% de réduction en mettant "COMMANDE GROUPEE"

----------


## slz

Pour les chiens je sais pas, mais pour les chats on a essayé toutes les marques sans céréales de NCLN, et les plus appétentes (et ça se voit à l'aspect / l'odeur qu'elles ont) c'était les Applaws, largement. 
Dans l'ordre de préférence ça donne : Applaws, Orijen, TOTW, Acana. Orijen et TOTW pas très loin, et Acana un peu plus loin derrière par contre. Franchement les applaws même à moi elle me font envie    ::   .

----------


## mely3969

Applaws chats on peux trouver les taux ou ? voir si a ce moment la elles sont plus benefiques que les le*******

Prems  Applaws pour falco ca irait ou pas?

----------


## delphine07

> delphine07 : c'est tout à fait possible que ca soit plus tendre, comme les Amikinos (amikinos.fr), qui ont un procédé de fabrication à part, ou les Platinum aussi qui sont semi-tendres, par contre ces 2 marques sont assez chères par rapport à la quantité et la compo, à ce prix la je préfère clairement les Orijen par exemple !


oui voilà comme les platinum, c'est exactement ça que j' appelai "tendre", bon je vais voir si les croquettes sont petites ça ira pour la majorité mais j' espère que mes 2 filas vont pas gober.

Mely3969, Pour applaws, sur le site nourrir comme la nature tu as des fiches détaillées avec compo

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> delphine07 : c'est tout à fait possible que ca soit plus tendre, comme les Amikinos (amikinos.fr), qui ont un procédé de fabrication à part, ou les Platinum aussi qui sont semi-tendres, par contre ces 2 marques sont assez chères par rapport à la quantité et la compo, à ce prix la je préfère clairement les Orijen par exemple !
> 
> 
> oui voilà comme les platinum, c'est exactement ça que j' appelai "tendre", bon je vais voir si les croquettes sont petites ça ira pour la majorité mais j' espère que mes 2 filas vont pas gober.
> 
> Mely3969, Pour applaws, sur le site nourrir comme la nature tu as des fiches détaillées avec compo


Pour ma part je suis tres satisfaite de applaws !!!

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par ness26
> 
> je préfére prendre de l avance au cas ou ... si elle ne supporte pas orijien je peux partir sur quoi ?
> 
> 
> Tout dépend de ton budget, comme indiqué juste au dessus il y a plein de bonnes marques avec ou sans céréales, en gros dans l'équivalent d'Orijen tu trouveras Acana (seulement 3 gammes, et même groupe qu'Orijen), Taste of the Wild (excellent rapport qualité/prix), Applaws (comparable aux 2 précédents), ProNature Holistic (certaines gammes mais cher) Amikinos (2 gammes sur 4), Nöw..
> 
> Taysa : tu ne m'as pas donné les prix pour le TOTW ou le Acana par ex, quelles autres marques sans céréales sont aussi dispos ? (à part Orijen)


applaws = 54 les 12.5kg


Je prepare un tableau pour avoir tous les prix   :ange2: 

Et j'ai une nouvelle marque qui rentre : brit car au chevreuil, sans cereales, idem je fournis les tarifs dans le tableau !

----------


## delphine07

les applaws, je ne pourrais pas suivre, je vais attendre le tableau   :ange2:

----------


## delphine07

quelqu'un a essayé Dog Lovers Gold ? http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/3?shop_param=

----------


## Taysa

> quelqu'un a essayé Dog Lovers Gold ? http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/3?shop_param=


Si ton budget est limité, tu as le profine qui malgré un peu de cereales est vraiment au top, je connais 2-3 personnes qui etaient sous orijen et qui sont maintenant satisfait chez profine    :Embarrassment: k: 
De plus pour ta meute la gamme est large est tres peu d'ecart de prix donc tu peux choisir =)

----------


## delphine07

de toute façon j' attends le mail et je verrais bien    ::  
je crois d' abord que je vais essayer taste of..... mais oui profine a l' air pas mal, je verrais ce qui m' est proposé et que ça convienne à mes zouaves !

----------


## Taysa

Voila ce que j'ai deja: 

52  le sac de totw (4 de moins que sur croqadom)
57 l'acana (11 de moins que sur croqadom)
48-50  le brit care sans cereales chevreuil

Conseil du vendeur: 
je partirai sur du acana ou brit care avec une préférence pour le brit care qui est la gamme "hypoallergénique" de Profine   :ange2:

----------


## Taysa

Delphine pourrais tu me donner la composition de ta meute avec races et ages stp   :ange2:

----------


## delphine07

un husky de 9 ans, une amstaff et  une fila de 8 ans, 2 amstaff 5 et 4 ans, une dogue tibet 6 ans, une fila 4 ans, une CKC 1 an .
aucun n'est sensible au niveau de la bouffe ni du poids, ils sont bien.
ça ne presse pas car j' ai environ 80 kgs de croq à finir avant une nouvelle commande.
Merci

----------


## YenZ

> Applaws chats on peux trouver les taux ou ? voir si a ce moment la elles sont plus benefiques que les le*******
> 
> Prems  Applaws pour falco ca irait ou pas?


On l'a déjà indiqué des dizaines de fois... sur NCLN par exemple ou par Taysa selon les tarifs qu'elle propose !
Tu as la compo, le site internet et tout ce qu'il faut sur la fiche de NCLN, je ne vois pas ce que Prems pourrait t'indiquer ou non, il te suffit de lire ce qui est indiqué, après tout c'est toi qui est censée connaitre le mieux ton chien... non ?




> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> delphine07 : c'est tout à fait possible que ca soit plus tendre, comme les Amikinos (amikinos.fr), qui ont un procédé de fabrication à part, ou les Platinum aussi qui sont semi-tendres, par contre ces 2 marques sont assez chères par rapport à la quantité et la compo, à ce prix la je préfère clairement les Orijen par exemple !
> 
> 
> oui voilà comme les platinum, c'est exactement ça que j' appelai "tendre", bon je vais voir si les croquettes sont petites ça ira pour la majorité mais j' espère que mes 2 filas vont pas gober.
> 
> Mely3969, Pour applaws, sur le site nourrir comme la nature tu as des fiches détaillées avec compo


Si tu cherches des croquettes semi-tendres comme les Platinum, ça doit se trouver, mais avec une bonne compo c'est une autre histoire... en tout cas j'te confirme que les TOTW sont vraiment petites, tu peux voir une photo ici




De toute façon que les croquettes soient tendres ou pas, si ils ont tendance à gober il n'y a pas de raisons que ça change, j'ai 2 petits chiens (des jacks) et ils les mâchent à moitié, et les gobent à moitié mais ça ne pose aucun soucis !!




> Envoyé par delphine07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> ...





> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par ness26
> 
> ...


Ok merci pour les tarifs, j'attends avec impatience le tableau !
Brit Venison j'ai déjà regardé la compo ya quelques temps, c'était pas donné mais assez intéressant, et comparable aux TOTW gamme "High Prairie"





> quelqu'un a essayé Dog Lovers Gold ? http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/3?shop_param=


Oui moi, super croquette, bonne compo à un très bon prix, pour autant à ce prix la je préfère partir sur du "sans céréales"

quelques photos







> Envoyé par delphine07
> 
> quelqu'un a essayé Dog Lovers Gold ? http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/3?shop_param=
> 
> 
> Si ton budget est limité, tu as le profine qui malgré un peu de cereales est vraiment au top, je connais 2-3 personnes qui etaient sous orijen et qui sont maintenant satisfait chez profine   k: 
> De plus pour ta meute la gamme est large est tres peu d'ecart de prix donc tu peux choisir =)


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  pour Profine que j'ai utilisé, qui est à un très bon prix et avec lequel j'ai eu de très bons résultats, pour autant TOTW reste dans les même prix si tu commandes sur www.zooplus.co.uk





> Voila ce que j'ai deja: 
> 
> 52  le sac de totw (4 de moins que sur croqadom)
> 57 l'acana (11 de moins que sur croqadom)
> 48-50  le brit care sans cereales chevreuil
> 
> Conseil du vendeur: 
> je partirai sur du acana ou brit care avec une préférence pour le brit care qui est la gamme "hypoallergénique" de Profine   :ange2:


bon prix sur le brit care et l'Acana, par contre encore un poil cher pour le TOTW si tu compares à zooplus et non pas a croqadom, croqfrance, pets-animalia ou NCLN   ::  




> un husky de 9 ans, une amstaff et  une fila de 8 ans, 2 amstaff 5 et 4 ans, une dogue tibet 6 ans, une fila 4 ans, une CKC 1 an .
> aucun n'est sensible au niveau de la bouffe ni du poids, ils sont bien.
> ça ne presse pas car j' ai environ 80 kgs de croq à finir avant une nouvelle commande.
> Merci


Vu le nombre de chiens que tu as, tu peux toujours voir direct avec les sites en question pour avoir des réductions supplémentaires si tu commandes par au moins 5 sacs je pense !

----------


## delphine07

je viens de commander 2 sacs de totw, j' aurai voulu du tendre si les croquettes avaient été grosses hors il semble que ça soit l'inverse, merci pour les photos. sur les 2 zooplus il y avait rupture de stock.
je vais avoir avec un prix car il faut en commander un certain nb en même temps donc je dois d' abord finir mon stock
et alors sur le site zoo.uk, comment vous faites pour payer c'est quelle monnaie ?    ::

----------


## YenZ

delphine : de rien, pour ce qui est du site anglais zooplus.co.uk tu paies en livres sterling, et les 2 sacs reviennent grosso modo entre 75 et 80  (par 2 sacs) contre 90 à 100  ou plus sur les sites français ou belge.
C'est débité sur ton compte en euros, avec la conversion du jour d'achat, auquel il faut rajouter une commission d'environ 2.5 % du montant si ta carte ne te permet pas de payer des achats à l'étranger sans commission, au final sur un autre forum que je fréquente, une personne a acheté la gamme la plus chère sur le site anglais (la Weetlands) et avec la réduction de 10% (newsletter) + la commission bancaire, elle a payé 83  les 2 sacs livrés !   ::  

Effectivement c'est en rupture de stock sur tous les zooplus, sauf en conditionnement de 6.8 kgs pour les gammes Weetlands et Pacific Stream, normalement ils sont livrés le 03/12 prochain, mais si tu es vraiment pressée tu peux commander sur nourrircommelanature (5% de réduction) ou pets-animalia (10% avec le code JACKRUSSEL si il est encore valable, plus vous achetez de sacs et plus la réduction augmente, pour plus d'infos les contacter), ou encore croqadom (idem, plus il y a de sacs, et plus le prix baisse, les contacter pour avoir les prix selon la commande).

----------


## delphine07

c'est ce que j' ai fait, j' ai commandé 2 sacs pour tester sur 1 ou 2 chiens, si je commence à commander en 6.8 kgs, j' ai pas fini   :lol2: 


Par contre c'est sûr que sur les chiens âgés (ou pb d'urée) bcp de prot c'est pas grave au vu de leur qualité car je donnes justement des croq avec 18 % de prot, à Taika qui a quelques petits soucis (alkp faible et uréa un peu haut puis autre chose mais je sais plus ce que c'est: TP (globuline?) un peu élevé aussi le véto surveille ça par rapport à la tumeur qu'il lui avait enlevée. ), je pensais lui donner à elle les croq au saumon mais au pire je lui donne un mois d'une autre variété et je fais faire une analyse de sang.

----------


## YenZ

Pour Taika tu peux essayer la gamme poisson qui est moins protéinée mais qui a "l'inconvénient" d'avoir un rapport phospho calcique un peu élevé (1.75 de mémoire contre 1.5 pour les autres), je ne suis pas certain que ce soit vraiment très problématique, au pire il y a la gamme agneau qui arrive bientôt en France avec le même taux (25/15), ou alors essayer un sans céréales de chez Orijen ou Acana mais ce sera forcément plus cher...

----------


## delphine07

et bien commande passée dimanche, croq arrivées aujourd'hui (heureusement que la voisine était là !), dès que son sac est fini,  je vais faire essayer avec taika et au bout d'1 mois, je ferais faire une prise de sang, c'est le mieux je pense puis je pourrais alterner les gammes.
plus cher je pourrais pas surtout si tout le monde mange ce type de produit   :?

----------


## ness26

bon question   :hein:   je suis sur un fofo de boxer et on me dit que les orijin sont mauvaises pour un chiot de 2 mois a cose des proteines 40% mauvaise pour les rein et autre    ::   je vais devenir folle   :hein2:   c est dangereux ?

----------


## eirtzouille

C'est les protéine d'origine végétales qui sont dangereuses ! Pas celles d'origine animale.

Donc non ta chienne ne risque rien du tout !    ::

----------


## ness26

c est ce que j ai dis mais on continu de me  soutenir que c est quand meme dangereux ....  :shock:   je verrais bien    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## slz

Ca serait quand même foutrement ballot que les protéines animales soient mauvaises pour les reins d'un carnivore    ::   .

----------


## delphine07

c'est quand même vrai qu' on (une très grande majorité) disait que trop de prot n' était pas bon, je crois que c'était la vieille école    ::  , moi on me le disait pour mes 1ers chiens.
bah de toute façon Ness, tu trouveras tjs quelqu'un qui te diras que tu fais mal pour tout c'est pareil donc du moment que toi tu es convaincue que ce que tu fais est le mieux (en  observant ta "bête" et en péchant des infos ci et là), laisses tomber

----------


## ptitealice

Je pense qu'ici tu as une bonne concentration de personnes qui s'y connaissent en chien et son alimentation, donc fais leur confiance   ::  

Sinon ici on a du intégrer des objets lourds dans les gamelles parce que franchement, limite ils s'étouffent tellement ils mangent vite    ::

----------


## mimine

> Sinon ici on a du intégrer des objets lourds dans les gamelles parce que franchement, limite ils s'étouffent tellement ils mangent vite


tu as essayé de leur jeter la ration par terre, bien éparpillée ? 

C'est ce que je fais avec Eros dans la cuisine, et depuis lors plus aucun souci il met quasiment 10 minutes à manger sa ration

----------


## ptitealice

> Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> Sinon ici on a du intégrer des objets lourds dans les gamelles parce que franchement, limite ils s'étouffent tellement ils mangent vite 
> 
> 
> tu as essayé de leur jeter la ration par terre, bien éparpillée ? 
> 
> C'est ce que je fais avec Eros dans la cuisine, et depuis lors plus aucun souci il met quasiment 10 minutes à manger sa ration


J'aurais l'impréssion d'en faire des tits malheureux    ::  

 ::  

Nan mais là ca va mieux avec les boules de pétanque dans les gamelles   :lol:  Ils adoooorent leurs croquettes ça fait trop plaisir de les voir manger comme ça, surtout Buddy, parce que Chuck c'est un aspirateur lui.

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> ...


c'est à dire ??

----------


## corinnebergeron

Des p'tits pauvres auquels on ne peut offrir une gamelle en métal ... c'est une plaisanterie !

Si on tient absolument à faire chic on peut aussi éparpiller les croquettes sur une nappe brodée !

Je vais essayer pour ma goulue !

----------


## YenZ

bonjour tlm =)

J'utilise le TOTW depuis un certain temps déjà, mais j'aurais quand même une petite question concernant les croquettes.

Sur ce lien j'ai trouvé les infos suivantes :

http://www.forumduchien.com/index.php?s ... =5880st=80

En gros comme quoi le taux très élevé de calcium poserait un vrai soucis, en résumé voila ce qui est dit




> dommage qu'il y est un taux beaucoup trop elevé en calcium car sinon tout le reste etait top!!!!
> 
> 4,9 g Ca/Mcal alors qu'il est préconisé une dose de 1,5 a 2,5 g Ca/Mcal.
> 
> (...)
> 
> et je rajouterai même qu'on atteint le stade de toxicité d'assimilation du calcium ce qui risque d'entrainé des soucis osteo articulaire...en tout cas franchement éviter de donné ce genre de croquettes a un chien en croissance sinon bonjour les dégâts... (croissance avec les os déformés) 
> 
> (...)
> ...


J'ai donc immédiatement appelé le nutritionniste canin Mr Faure que je connais, et qui dirige le site nourrircommelanature, il m'a expliqué que ce calcul ne signifiait rien, car l'énergie métabolisable est quelque chose de très compliqué à calculer, et selon les marques le calcul ne sera pas le même, on peut uniquement comparer l'énergie métabolisable au sein d'une seule et même marque.

Selon lui la seule chose importante à vérifier est le rapport phospho/calcique dont on a déjà parlé ici, chose que j'avais déjà faite, et on tombait sur un taux de 1.5 pour les gammes viande, et 1.72 (ce qui est un peu élevé) pour la gamme poisson, mais qui restent dans les 2 cas des taux acceptables.
Il m'a affirmé qu'il n'y avait absolument aucun risque, d'ailleurs je sais que lui même nourrit ses chiens au TOTW y compris ses chiots, et que si il avait un moindre doute concernant les minéraux il ne le distribuerait pas.
Il m'a d'ailleurs dit que les minéraux qui étaient certes plus élevés, le sont pour une raison très simple, ces derniers sont contenus dans la viande en quantité, et on ne peut les enlever, évidement ils n'en ajoutent pas, mais c'est ce qui explique le taux élevé de minéraux dans toutes les croquettes sans céréales (qui varient selon les marques) qui sont donc plus riches en viande, que ce soit Orijen, Acana, TOTW ou d'autres...

Les minéraux en excès sont selon lui expulsés par l'organisme, que ce soit par les selles ou l'urine, il m'a bien indiqué qu'il ne faut évidement pas en ajouter en plus car le taux est déjà assez élevé, mais que les chiens ne courent aucun danger à manger ce type d'aliments, du moment qu'ils n'ont pas de problèmes de reins et/ou d'assimilation des minéraux.

Par simple acquis de conscience j'aurai quand même souhaité avoir l'avoir l'avis des plus éclairés qui fréquentent ce topic, eirtzouille, slz ou n'importe qui d'autre qui serait à même de m'apporter une réponse, j'attends votre lecture avec impatience   ::  

HS : il m'a aussi indiqué que les 2 nouvelles gammes de TOTW attendent leur autorisation pour être commercialisées en Europe, pour l'instant elles ne l'ont pas et restent uniquement destinées au continent américain.

----------


## ptitealice

> Des p'tits pauvres auquels on ne peut offrir une gamelle en métal ... c'est une plaisanterie !
> 
> Si on tient absolument à faire chic on peut aussi éparpiller les croquettes sur une nappe brodée !
> 
> Je vais essayer pour ma goulue !


Je sais pas comment je dois prendre ce message ? 
C'est pas que j'veux faire chic c'est que j'aime pas que mes chiens mangent par terre, je sais pas ça me fait mal au coeur j'y peux rien hein.
Puis ils mangent avec une gamelle surélevée donc par terre ça les ferait trop se baisser et ça me plait pas non plus.

----------


## slz

Ben elle te dit : c'est une plaisanterie !

----------


## slz

Yenz : Pour le calcium : effectivement le rapporter à l'apport calorique c'est pas très pertinent, d'autant plus en le calculant (comment ? on ne sait même pas la formule utilisée, et elle ne prend pas en compte la digestibilité de l'aliment ?) il faudrait plutôt utiliser l'énergie métabolisable donnée par le fabricant .... au final c'est pas vraiment pertinent de toute façon, les plus important reste le rapport phospho calcique puisqu'on reste dans des valeurs moyennes en terme de % sur matière sèche il me semble (de souvenir, je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver ça). 
Donc, d'après ce que tu dis on a des Ca/P de 1.5 à 1.7 suivant la gamme : perso je n'aime pas trop au dessus des 1.4 - 1.5 max, mais bon, ce n'est pas exceptionnel de voir de telles valeurs pour des aliments inductriels, avec des chiots moi je ne prendrais pas du 1.7, certes. 
Ce qui doit aussi entrer en ligne de compte c'est l'origine de ce calcium, le carbonate de calcium qu'on trouve souvent dans les aliments industriels est plus embêtant car il est assimilé complètement, alors qu'un calcium organique l'est davantage "à la demande" : on le voit avec les chiens au BARF, si on donne trop d'os ils se retrouvent dans les selles, ils ne sont pas assimilés pour autant, par contre un supplément en calcium minéral (type CaCO3 par ex.) sera assimilé autant qu'il y en a, c'est là que c'est dangereux.

----------


## ptitealice

> Ben elle te dit : c'est une plaisanterie !


justement c ça que je savais pas comment prendre, ya 2 façons de la prendre cette phrase    ::

----------


## YenZ

> Yenz : Pour le calcium : effectivement le rapporter à l'apport calorique c'est pas très pertinent, d'autant plus en le calculant (comment ? on ne sait même pas la formule utilisée, et elle ne prend pas en compte la digestibilité de l'aliment ?) il faudrait plutôt utiliser l'énergie métabolisable donnée par le fabricant .... au final c'est pas vraiment pertinent de toute façon, les plus important reste le rapport phospho calcique puisqu'on reste dans des valeurs moyennes en terme de % sur matière sèche il me semble (de souvenir, je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver ça). 
> Donc, d'après ce que tu dis on a des Ca/P de 1.5 à 1.7 suivant la gamme : perso je n'aime pas trop au dessus des 1.4 - 1.5 max, mais bon, ce n'est pas exceptionnel de voir de telles valeurs pour des aliments inductriels, avec des chiots moi je ne prendrais pas du 1.7, certes. 
> Ce qui doit aussi entrer en ligne de compte c'est l'origine de ce calcium, le carbonate de calcium qu'on trouve souvent dans les aliments industriels est plus embêtant car il est assimilé complètement, alors qu'un calcium organique l'est davantage "à la demande" : on le voit avec les chiens au BARF, si on donne trop d'os ils se retrouvent dans les selles, ils ne sont pas assimilés pour autant, par contre un supplément en calcium minéral (type CaCO3 par ex.) sera assimilé autant qu'il y en a, c'est là que c'est dangereux.


Merci pour ta réponse complète et explicite !    ::  
Ça rejoint ce que je pensais, de toute façon mes chiens ne sont pas à la gamme poisson, je trouvais déjà que le taux Ca/P était un peu élevé, d'autant plus pour des chiots (parce que j'en ai une à la maison, et que je pensais peut-être acheter des échantillons pour le grand), ça confirme mon impression première   ::  
Quant à l'origine du calcium, j'ai vu sur la compo que c'était du pantothénate de calcium, et ça n'inspire pas google des masses... mais à priori ça m'a l'air du même genre que le carbonate de calcium, corrige moi si je me trompe, mais les infos à ce sujet sont assez floues   :hein:

----------


## mofo

euh !!! en français ça donne quoi ???    :sontfous: 

les TOTW canard sont bien rassurez moi !!

----------


## YenZ

En français ça donne juste que la gamme poisson a un rapport Ca/P un peu élevé, ce qui n'est pas forcément bon pour la croissance des chiots, donc à éviter pour eux ( de toute façon on a plutôt tendance à donner une des 2 gammes viande qui sont plus protéinées pour un chiot) mais sinon pour les autres gammes pas de soucis   ::  
J'utilise aussi la gamme Weetlands, tu te doutes bien que je t'aurai prévenu par mail si y'avait eu un soucis    ::

----------


## YenZ

UP  :Smile: 

Actuellement il y a une réduction très intéressante (entre 30 et 40% moins cher que le prix généralement vendu) pour les Orijen pour chiots de petite et moyenne race sur www.pets-animalia.fr si vous souhaitez en bénéficier c'est ici 

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/boutique/fi ... g_frnum=61

----------


## sam37

Sur un autre forum, deux personnes ont des chiens qui digerent mal Aca*na, à la volaille. Pour une personne son chien etait aux RC avant et il avait tout le temps des selles molles. Sur mes conseil elle l'a passé aux sans cereales, chez Aca*na mais bien qu'il ya eu du mieux pendant quelques temps, son rott a toujours des selles liquides depuis quelques temps...   :hein: 

Pour la deuxieme personne, son male goden de 9 ans a grossit, bien que la ration a ete reduite, et il a des gastro tous les 15 jours... Du coup elle le repasse à ses anciennes croquettes car elle en avait essaye pas mal et c'etait les seuls qui ne lui provoquait aucune gastro!

----------


## draks

Je reviens sur les profine maintenant que je peux avoir du recul dessus.

Déja la miss en rafole, sa gamelle est systematiquement vidée en moins d'une minute
Les selles n'ont plus rien à voir avec RC, là elles sont bien moulée et plus fonçée.
Son poil reste brillant et elle est en pleine forme.
Donc je valide cette marque de croquettes et j'espére y rester un bon moment.

----------


## mely3969

Pour ma part apres avoir eu une personne competente en chiens et en la race de mon chien 
je part sur du profine perfo

----------


## Taysa

> Pour ma part apres avoir eu une personne competente en chiens et en la race de mon chien 
> je part sur du profine perfo


Pour l'avoir donné, tu n'en seras pas decue    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mely3969

> Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> Pour ma part apres avoir eu une personne competente en chiens et en la race de mon chien 
> je part sur du profine perfo
> 
> 
> Pour l'avoir donné, tu n'en seras pas decue   k:


oui jespere faut juste que je puisse arriver a capter fred et a les recuperer

----------


## cerbere

> Pour ma part apres avoir eu une personne competente en chiens et en la race de mon chien 
> je part sur du profine perfo


le mien a reçu le paquet hier il dévore    ::

----------


## mely3969

> Envoyé par mely3969
> 
> Pour ma part apres avoir eu une personne competente en chiens et en la race de mon chien 
> je part sur du profine perfo
> 
> 
> le mien a reçu le paquet hier il dévore


ah chouette ben jespere que le mien laura vite car les juniors cest pas assez nutritif au chtit . jai hate de lui faire essayer celle la

----------


## cerbere

perso j'ai reçu le mien le lendemain de la commande après cela dépend aussi de cela    ::

----------


## Taysa

Mely faut le bouger le Fred    ::  

 :lol2:

----------


## YenZ

UP !  :Smile: 

*Orijen sort une nouvelle formule, c'est déjà disponible chez eux, et bientôt en Europe, une nouvelle formule pour toutes les gammes, au lieu des 70/30/0 (viande, fruits et légumes, céréales), maintenant il existera aussi la formule à 80/20/0 sauf pour la gamme sénior et le "regional red" qui seront à 75/25/0

Plus d'infos et tarifs ici

http://www.heartypet.com/c-371-orijen.aspx*

----------


## slz

Tiens ils ont baissé un peu le calcium !

----------


## YenZ

Ouaip, reste à voir si il y aura une différence sur les chiens par rapport à la compo actuelle.
D'ailleurs à ce propos je crois que certains sites ont commencé à en recevoir, mais je ne sais pas si c'est déjà dispo ou si ça le sera prochainement.

J'ai aussi remarqué quelques changements sur le site www.croqadom.com
Le TOTW y est à 100  par 2 sacs, port inclus, soit 1 encore meilleur prix que sur pets-animalia, NCLN, ou zooplus.fr.

J'ai vu que les Orijen et Acana étaient au prix le plus bas que j'ai vu sur la toile jusqu'à maintenant (tous sites confondus), ils proposent aussi d'autres gammes moins haut de gamme (sauf ProNature Holisitic) comme mast****** et Nature's best qui sont aussi à des prix très très abordables (sauf ProNature qui reste assez cher mais moins que sur croqfrance par ex), et on y trouve aussi d'autres choses comme des friandises, de l'huile de saumon etc...

Pour les avoir eu au téléphone 1 fois il y a quelques temps, ils disposent aussi de quelqu'un de très sympa qui m'avait donné de très bons conseils nutritionnels, et qui prend le temps d'expliquer en quoi et pourquoi il vaut mieux telle ou telle croquette, pourquoi et comment faire, donc à mon avis une bonne adresse à garder sous le coude   ::

----------


## Moonskin

Ma petite est au Acana depuis quelques temps, et niveau selles c'est mieux, mais pas parfait, je pense qu'elle a l'intestin fragile, par contre elle est passée de 6/7 merdes par jour, à 3/4 au max, et je trouve ça positif
Par contre, elle n'est pas aussi rassasiée qu'avec les autres d'avant, mais je pense que c'est de la gourmandise (elle ne perd pas de poids visiblement)

Je passe ma grande petit à petit au Acana, ça a l'air de bien se passer, donc je pense que ça ira pour qu'elle n'ait que ça (actuellement aux H*ll's senior, et ça va très bien mais je souhaite lui donner le meilleur)

----------


## Flee

Est-ce qu'il y en a parmis les "spécialistes" qui donnent les mêmes marques de croquettes sans céréales pour leurs chats ? (oui je sais c'est le topic des chiens ici, j'fais juste une petite parenthèse    ::   )

Sinon le chien de mes parents est passé au Taste Of The Wild, il les adoooore. Pour l'instant encore trop tôt pour voir si changement.

----------


## YenZ

Moi non puisque pas de chats, mais ici oui sur les pages précédentes, slz indiquait que les même marques dont on a parlé pour les chiens donnaient d'excellents résultats sur les chats, avec par ordre de mémoire: Applaws, Orijen, TOTW et Acana




> Pour les chiens je sais pas, mais pour les chats on a essayé toutes les marques sans céréales de NCLN, et les plus appétentes (et ça se voit à l'aspect / l'odeur qu'elles ont) c'était les Applaws, largement.
> Dans l'ordre de préférence ça donne : Applaws, Orijen, TOTW, Acana. Orijen et TOTW pas très loin, et Acana un peu plus loin derrière par contre. Franchement les applaws même à moi elle me font envie

----------


## Flee

OK super mercii, je me rappelais plus si c'était toi ou slz. Dans les deux cas, en lisant le topic de croquettes pour les chats je m'aperçois que les marques sans céréales sont déconseillées à cause de leur taux de minéraux, ce que je ne réfute pas seulement ça me paraissait bizarre que ça n'est pas choqué la spécialiste chiens, en l'occurence slz.
Donc slz si je pouvais avoir vite fait ton avis sur la question stp ?    ::

----------


## YenZ

Flee : je laisse slz te répondre pour les chats plutôt que de dire une bêtise, mais pour avoir m'être posé la question pour les chiens vu que j'utilise les TOTW qui sont fortement dosées en calcium et phosphore, ça ne pose pas de soucis au niveau des minéraux tant que le rapport phospho-calcique n'est pas trop élevé, c'est d'ailleurs ce que m'a confirmé le nutritionniste de NCLN.
On en parlait un peu plus longuement page 8 ici

http://rescue.forumactif.com/chiens-f17 ... tm#6759638

----------


## Flee

La honte c'est juste la page d'avant =x
Désolée ! Et le rapport phospo-calcique serait donc de 1,58 pour les taste of the wild chat c'est bien ça ? Donc ce serait OK ? Pas de danger pour mes loulous si je passe à cette marque ?
Merci beaucoup et désolée de vous faire répéter, je sais que c'est chiant =x

----------


## mely3969

> La honte c'est juste la page d'avant =x
> Désolée ! Et le rapport phospo-calcique serait donc de 1,58 pour les taste of the wild chat c'est bien ça ? Donc ce serait OK ? Pas de danger pour mes loulous si je passe à cette marque ?
> Merci beaucoup et désolée de vous faire répéter, je sais que c'est chiant =x


moi je pense que cest bcp bcp trop dosée et nocif pour les reins
jattend de voir avec les spé chats leur avis
mais quant on vois que les le******* sont deja limites ..

----------


## emmajojo

j'osais pas le dire mais je pense pareil que mely, même si je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment, à partir d'ingrédients correspondant aux besoins de carnivores stricts, on peut obtenir des taux non satisfaisants. 
ça va à la rigueur si on mélange avec d'autres moins fortes en minéraux, mais j'oserais pas donner que ça..

----------


## emmajojo

....si on veut cette qualité et avec des bons taux, ya les nöw, mais c'est pas donné...

----------


## Flee

Bon ben je sais pas alors ... Je vais attendre l'avis d'slz avant de me décider quand même, sinon je repasserais aux Léos. 
Merci pour vos avis !

Edit: Ué j'ai regardé Emma mais franchement là non, c'est abusé le prix    ::

----------


## slz

Je ne trouve pas d'analyse suffisamment complète des TOTW, si Ca/P est à 1.58 certes c'est un peu haut mais pas de quoi fouetter un chat, surtout pour un chat, ça serait un dogue allemand en croissance certes mais bon.
Quand à la question des minéraux dans leur ensemble (le % de cendres, qui devrait être le plus bas possible dit on souvent) c'est un peu dépassé, on pensait ça pour limiter les calculs urinaires, mais maintenant on sait que ce qui est important c'est le pH urinaire qui doit être compris entre 6 et 6.5.

----------


## Flee

Donc pour toi (ainsi que pour YenZ et son spécialiste en nutrution) à priori ça ne craint rien ou il te manque des données ?

----------


## emmajojo

mais justement, le ph urinaire est bien fonction des taux de minéraux? 
et ya pas que les calculs, ya les reins, plus les taux sont élevés plus ils travaillent??

----------


## YenZ

> La honte c'est juste la page d'avant =x
> Désolée ! Et le rapport phospo-calcique serait donc de 1,58 pour les taste of the wild chat c'est bien ça ? Donc ce serait OK ? Pas de danger pour mes loulous si je passe à cette marque ?
> Merci beaucoup et désolée de vous faire répéter, je sais que c'est chiant =x


Le taux est un poil élevé, mais acceptable, il n'y a pas de "danger" en soit, mais ça se peut que le chat supporte plus ou moins bien.
Pour te donner un exemple, j'ai fait acheter les Orijen (chats) à ma belle-sur, son chat a vomit assez régulièrement (au début plusieurs fois/jour) pendant presque 2 semaines avant de s'accommoder à la croquette.
Une personne sur le forum (latitefraise) à qui j'avais conseillé les TOTW, ont eu pour effet d'envoyer malheureusement tout droit son chat chez le véto, verdict, vessie bloquée et calculs rénaux, difficile de savoir si c'est lié aux croquettes car il les avait commencé 2 jours plus tôt, mais il n'est pas impossible que ça soit le cas.
Je te conseillerais plutôt de commencer par des échantillons, ou alors par le plus petit sac possible (2.27 pour TOTW, et 2.5 pour Orijen et Acana je crois, idem pour Applaws), si le chat supporte bien et aime les croquettes, alors tu pourras acheter plus gros la fois d'après, le taux de minéraux est acceptable, mais tous les animaux ne vont pas le supporter de la même façon.

Si tu doutes quand même, tu peux aussi contacter le nutritionniste de NCLN (Mr FAURE), et lui poser toutes les questions que tu te poses par rapport à cela, il te répondra avec plaisir, pour le contact c'est ici

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Contact/pa17.html




> Envoyé par Flee
> 
> La honte c'est juste la page d'avant =x
> Désolée ! Et le rapport phospo-calcique serait donc de 1,58 pour les taste of the wild chat c'est bien ça ? Donc ce serait OK ? Pas de danger pour mes loulous si je passe à cette marque ?
> Merci beaucoup et désolée de vous faire répéter, je sais que c'est chiant =x
> 
> 
> moi je pense que cest bcp bcp trop dosée et nocif pour les reins
> jattend de voir avec les spé chats leur avis
> mais quant on vois que les le******* sont deja limites ..


Ce n'est pas nocif à partir du moment que l'animal n'a pas de faiblesse à ce niveau, les Orijen ont aussi des taux élevés ce qui ne les empêche pas d'être d'excellentes croquettes, encore faudrait-il prouver que des pourcentages supérieurs à un certain taux créent des problèmes irréversibles à long terme.




> Bon ben je sais pas alors ... Je vais attendre l'avis d'slz avant de me décider quand même, sinon je repasserais aux Léos. 
> Merci pour vos avis !
> 
> Edit: Ué j'ai regardé Emma mais franchement là non, c'est abusé le prix


+1 c'est vrai que Nöw est une bonne marque, mais difficile de les trouver à part sur aps-choice, et au niveau prix ils se font plaisir...




> Je ne trouve pas d'analyse suffisamment complète des TOTW, si Ca/P est à 1.58 certes c'est un peu haut mais pas de quoi fouetter un chat, surtout pour un chat, ça serait un dogue allemand en croissance certes mais bon.
> Quand à la question des minéraux dans leur ensemble (le % de cendres, qui devrait être le plus bas possible dit on souvent) c'est un peu dépassé, on pensait ça pour limiter les calculs urinaires, mais maintenant on sait que ce qui est important c'est le pH urinaire qui doit être compris entre 6 et 6.5.





> Donc pour toi (ainsi que pour YenZ et son spécialiste en nutrition) à priori ça ne craint rien ou il te manque des données ?


les infos données ici ne suffisent pas ??

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chats/croque ... ild/174928

----------


## ptitealice

Bon bah chez nous les orijen super résultat    ::  
Leur poil commence à s'améliorer, ils digèrent super, ils adorent toujours autant et Buddy va mieux il me semble niveau dysplasie, même si après si peu de temps on peut pas vraiment savoir si ça a un rapport.
Bref on repart là dessus, j'ai même déjà re-commandé pour être sure de pas être en rade    ::  

J'ai hésité par rapport au prix de les passer aux TOTW, mais trop peur que ça leur convienne pas...à reflechir quand même.

----------


## Kindy

Bonjour 

est ce que quelqu'un a déjà testé la marque de croquettes Taste of the Wild ?
Il parait que leur composition est très bonne (j'ai regardé ça m'a l'air bien).

Quelqu'un a un avis ? l'appétance est ok ?
Merci.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptitealice

Il te suffit de fouiner dans les dernières pages pour avoir les réponses    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Regardes dans les 3/4 pages précédentes tu auras les réponses    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Message entre croisés    ::

----------


## Kindy

ok je vais voir page par page, mais j'ai fait une "recherche" avant de poster ça m'avait rien donner... d'où mon message  :suspect:

----------


## ptitealice

Dans les dernieres pages de ce topic, c'est pour ca que la recherche n'a rien donnée.

----------


## Kindy

ah oui je vois que c'est abrégé en TOTW    ::   je comprends, autant pour moi.   ::

----------


## ptitealice

J'aimerais bien les passer aux TOTW, mais les orijen leur convient tellement bien, j'ai peur que ça casse tout    ::

----------


## delphine07

bah tu peux tjs faire un test et revenir aux origen si c'est pas si bien.
je ne peux rien dire car ça fait pas longtemps que j' en donne mais les 2 qui y sont magent volontiers (comme tjs de toute façon)

----------


## Taysa

Moi applaws ganja me les pinaillent aussi   :grrr: 

elle est malade avec le barf, ne mange pas les croquettes, commencent vraiment par me saouler elle   :grrr:

----------


## mely3969

Moi ca roule avec les profine perfo
en plus il est a 3 dose donc nikel , et il est donc bien niveau selle 
maintenant faudrait quil arrete de pousser si fort mon ti loup 22.15kg pour 6 mois ( mais quasi que du muscle)

----------


## Taysa

> Moi ca roule avec les profine perfo
> en plus il est a 3 dose donc nikel , et il est donc bien niveau selle 
> maintenant faudrait quil arrete de pousser si fort mon ti loup 22.15kg pour 6 mois ( mais quasi que du muscle)


Moi veut bien une tite photo voir les muscles si on en a la meme definition   :ange2:

----------


## kasy

Que pensez vous de ça:

Farine de volaille déshydratée (min 28%)
Farine de porc 
Maïs
Gluten de maïs
Farine de blé
Riz (min 4%)
Graisse de porc 
Graisse de volaille
Proteine d'oeuf
Pulpe de betterave
Extrait de foie
Chlorure de sodium
Pulpe de chicorée
Extrait de yucca
Fructo oligo specharide
BHA
BHT

humidité: 10%
Proteines: 28%
Matières grasses: 18%
Cendres brutes: 6.5%
Cellulloses brutes: 2.60%
Calcium: 1.20
Phosphore: 0.80
Cuivre: 15 mg/kg
Vitamine A: 12000 ul/kg
Vitamine D3: 1500ul/kg
Vitamine E: 120 mg/kg
Vitamine K3: 1mg/kg
Vitamine C: 50 mg/ kg

----------


## eirtzouille

> Que pensez vous de ça:
> 
> Farine de volaille déshydratée (min 28%)
> Farine de porc 
> Maïs
> Gluten de maïs
> Farine de blé
> Riz (min 4%)
> Graisse de porc 
> ...


  ::

----------


## kasy

Concernant le "farine de" je leur est demander voila ce que j'ai reçu:

_Nous faisons suite à votre demande de renseignements en date du 06 novembre 2008 et vous remercions de l'intérêt que vous portez à notre gamme d'aliments V.to.

Pour revenir sur notre farine de volaille, sachez que par souci de transparence, nous avons donné aux consommateurs une liste d'ingrédients très détaillée. Le terme "farine de volaille" aurait pu être remplacé par "viandes de volaille déshydratée" ou encore "volaille déshydratée".

Dans la majorité des cas, pour la fabrication des croquettes, la viande est apportée sous deux formes : farine de viandes ou cretons (résidus musculaires récupérés à la fonte des gras de bovins, porcins ou volailles). Les fabricants choisissent ensuite librement - parmi une lsite réglementaire - le libellé inscrit dans la liste des ingrédients.

Conformément à la législation, les farines utilisée dans nos croquettes proviennent d'animaux propres à la consommation humaine.

Enfin, une différence de prix avec d'autres marques peut s'expliquer par le fait que V.to soit une marque "premium" sans visée thérapeutique. En effet, les croquettes V.to contribuent à la bonne santé des animaux mais ne peuvent en aucun cas les "soigner" (chiens diabétiques, insuffisants rénaux...etc.) contrairement à d'autres gammes d'aliments.

En espérant que ces éléments de réponse vous donneront satisfaction, nous restons à votre disposition pour tout complément d'information._

----------


## eirtzouille

::

----------


## ptitealice

Mouais ils feront tout pour vendre    ::  
c'est quoi les croquettes ?

----------


## zouzous

Moi j'ai une chienne Golden Retriever âgée de 10 ans qui souffre d'arthrose, je veux essayer les Orijen Senior mais lesquelles à votre avis et quelle quantité il faudrait lui donner sachant qu'elle fait 35 Kg et que je lui donne actuellement 300 g par jour de ses croquettes actuelles ? Une transition sur 1 semaine suffit ? Merci de votre aide    :Embarrassment: k:  :reverence:

----------


## eirtzouille

C'est la marque V.to si j'ai bien compris.

Tous leurs ingrédients sont  :beurk:  mais ils trompent bien les gens avec cette marque "V.to" comme si c'était de qualité super premium quoi   ::  

J'ai eut un chien en pension qui était arrivé avec ses croquettes, et c'était cette marque. J'ai demandé aux gens plus d'infos, car je ne connaissais pas, puis en voyant la composition mais pourtant cette appellation je me suis posé des question.

Et là la réponse : le vendeur dans l'animalerie nous à dit que c'était de la qualité véto...   ::   non non il n'y a que le nom je vous rassures....

Enfin bref...

----------


## YenZ

> Envoyé par eloise
> 
> Que pensez vous de ça:
> 
> Farine de volaille déshydratée (min 28%)
> Farine de porc 
> Maïs
> Gluten de maïs
> Farine de blé
> ...


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Et ya même pire comme le BHA, BHT conservateurs suspectés d'être cancérigènes.




> Et là la réponse : le vendeur dans l'animalerie nous à dit que c'était de la qualité véto... Fou non non il n'y a que le nom je vous rassures....


C'est même carrément se foutre de la gueule des gens et faire de la pub mensongère, tout simplement parce qu'il n'y a pas de croquettes réellement "véto", ils utilisent pour la plupart du Hill's (médiocre) ou vir******* (aliment médicalisé d'une qualité plus que bof et complètement hors de prix).
En gros cette marque est vraiment médiocre et ne mérite même pas qu'on en parle ici.

zouzous : Normalement c'est environ 1.2 % du poids de forme du chien, à adapter selon son âge, son activité etc... mais 300 gr pour 35 kgs de poids ça semble une ration normale, tu peux commencer par lui donner la même quantité avec les Orijen, mais elle risque de grossir car les croquettes sont plus riches, il te faudra adapter selon les résultats que tu observes sur ta chienne.
Une transition n'est pas obligatoire en passant à une croquette sans céréales, mais peut être conseillée surtout si le chien est fragile, donc 1 semaine semble suffisant, mais dans certains cas il faut insister un peu plus avant que le chien s'adapte à la croquette, au pire si ce n'est pas satisfaisant au bout d'une semaine, tu pourras continuer sur 1 à 2 semaines de plus, commence par un petit paquet au cas ou les Orijen ne lui conviendraient pas !

----------


## zouzous

:Embarrassment: k:  Merci pour ta réponse super rapide YenZ et j'avais bien pensé à acheter un paquet de 2.5 Kg mais il me semblait que dans la gamme Orijen il y en avait plusieurs variétés pour les seniors et aussi je voulais savoir si il y avait des chondroprotecteurs à l'intérieur même si je rajoute déjà de l'harpagophytum et de la levure de bière en paillettes en plus ainsi que des légumes car ma chienne adore d'ailleurs c'est une vraie herbivore     ::   quand elle s'y met on la prendrait pour un mouton ; je sais c'est le monde à l'envers pour un carnivore.   :merci:  :reverence:

----------


## eirtzouille

zouzous, il y a de la chondroïtine dedans    ::

----------


## YenZ

Non il n'y a qu'une seule variété pour les séniors, et les chondroprotecteurs présents dans toutes les gammes   ::  

arf grillé par eirtzouille    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

[quote="YenZ"]Non il n'y a qu'une seule variété pour les séniors, et les chondroprotecteurs présents dans toutes les gammes   ::  

arf grillé par eirtzouille    ::   [/quote

héhé   :eyebrows:

----------


## eirtzouille

> Non il n'y a qu'une seule variété pour les séniors, et les chondroprotecteurs présents dans toutes les gammes   
> 
> arf grillé par eirtzouille


héhé   :eyebrows: 

Désolée pour le quote raté    ::

----------


## zouzous

:merci:   ::   vous êtes tous deux des "speedy gonzales" de la réponse   :lol:

----------


## eirtzouille

> :merci:    vous êtes tous deux des "speedy gonzales" de la réponse   :lol:


Ont sentraînent dur !   ::

----------


## jenny02

Est ce que quelqu'un connait les croquette Gosbi performance? Mon cheri m'a ramener un paquet de 20 kg ce soir... j'aurais voulu connaitre vos impression sur ces croquettes (étant donné que si je veux je peux les avoir a un bon prix pour mes loulous... 

Merci d'avance et désolé si cette marque a déjà été cité je n'ai pas trop le courage de lire toutes les pages de ce topic...

----------


## eirtzouille

Tu peux mettre la liste des ingrédients STP

Je ne connais pas, mais il est facile de juger lorsqu'on a les ingrédients devant les yeux

----------


## jenny02

> Tu peux mettre la liste des ingrédients STP
> 
> Je ne connais pas, mais il est facile de juger lorsqu'on a les ingrédients devant les yeux


Matières premières : Poulet frais 32%, Maïs, blé, riz farine de maïs, farine de poisson, graisse de poulet, agneau, huile et graisse, vitamine et minéraux, conservant : E281, E320, E321, E324, antioxydant BHT.

http://www.gosbi.com/index2.php/?page_id=29lang=fr et la tu as le tableau c'est la catégorie performance. Je te remercie d'avance.

----------


## YenZ

> Matières premières : Poulet frais 32%, Maïs, blé, riz farine de maïs, farine de poisson, graisse de poulet, agneau, huile et graisse, vitamine et minéraux, conservant : E281, E320, E321, E324, antioxydant BHT.
> 
> http://www.gosbi.com/index2.php/?page_id=29lang=fr et la tu as le tableau c'est la catégorie performance. Je te remercie d'avance.


Idem par rapport à ce qu'on disait page précédente, médiocre à tous points de vue (céréales de piètre qualité en quantité, peu de viande, et des conservateurs dégueulasses en pagaille) !    ::

----------


## jenny02

> Envoyé par jenny02
> 
> Matières premières : Poulet frais 32%, Maïs, blé, riz farine de maïs, farine de poisson, graisse de poulet, agneau, huile et graisse, vitamine et minéraux, conservant : E281, E320, E321, E324, antioxydant BHT.
> 
> http://www.gosbi.com/index2.php/?page_id=29lang=fr et la tu as le tableau c'est la catégorie performance. Je te remercie d'avance.
> 
> 
> Idem par rapport à ce qu'on disait page précédente, médiocre à tous points de vue (céréales de piètre qualité en quantité, peu de viande, et des conservateurs dégueulasses en pagaille) !


Peu de viande? Même avec 32% de poulet frais comme élément principal?  :hein2:

----------


## YenZ

Une fois cuit, la quantité de poulet est divisée par 5 ou 6, suffit de faire le calcul pour voir ce qu'il reste de viande réellement... (et reste à voir la qualité de celle-ci) contre 40 à 80% de viande dans une croquette (avec ou sans céréales) de qualité.

----------


## eirtzouille

Désolée hier j'ai du partir....

Alors YenZ à tout à fait raison, ce ne sont pas des croquettes de qualité....  :beurk:

----------


## eirtzouille

> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par jenny02
> 
> ...


Le chien étant un carnivore, son alimentation devrait être faite au minimum de 90% de viande... Donc avec les 32% de viande (en frais) ce qui revient à environ 10g de viande pour 100g de croquettes sèches, on peux pas dire que tes chiens seront bien nourrit avec ça, au contraire...

----------


## mofo

voilà c'est encore moi !!!

j'ai un petit souci, mon labrador ne veux plus manger ses profine, (il a des périodes comme ça où il fait du cinéma pour avoir quekchose en plus comme du gruyère!!) et donc j'ai eu la bonne idée de lui donner un peu des croquettes du petit, des TOTW canard, pendant 2-3 jours il triait, je l'ai donc passé totalement au TOTW mais là il refait son difficile......  

QUE DOIS JE FAIRE ????       ::   ::  

du coup il me reste un gros sac de profine sur les bras (que je pourrai toujours donner au chenil) mais je voudrais laisser mon labrador au TOTW Canard car le faire changer sans cesse de croquettes c'est pas top, de plus qu'en ce moment il est un peu fragile de l'estomac.....  par contre pour les gâteaux et les morceaux de fromage là ça passe tout seul....  pas besoin de le supplier pour manger...

Sur pets animalia j'ai vu les que les nouvelles TOTW agneau allaient bientôt être disponible, je préfèrerai lui donner celles-là que celles au canard car moins de protéines, et mon chien c'est plus dodo (il a presque 12 ans) depuis quelques temps que promenades...

Vous en pensez quoi ??

----------


## eirtzouille

Si ton chien devient pantouflard, c'est mieux qu'il y ai plus de protéines, sa évitera la fonte musculaire (s'il fait moins de sport), il ne faut pas confondre les protéines avec les lipides. Les lipides font grossir, mais pas les protéines.

Sinon passes le à la viande, il ne fera plus le difficile   ::  

 :jesors:

----------


## mofo

j'ai pas de place pour stocker la viande !!!

sur le site nourrir comme la nature ils disent que pour les chiens faisant moins d'exercice il était préférable de leur donner les TOTW saumon plutôt que canard, pourtant il n'y a que 3% en moins de matière grasses, je pensais donc que les protéines avaient aussi un rôle.

----------


## eirtzouille

3% de protéines en moins, c'est déjà ça. C'est pas énorme, mais sa joue quand-même.

----------


## Miss-gaga65

Bonjour ( hé oui ENCORE moi )    ::  

Voila , je donne des croquettes *marque de croquettes de supermarché* a mon chien de 9 mois ,seulement j'entend pleins de chose négatives a leurs sujet ! Car il y a des céréales ! 
Donc j'aimerais commandé sur le net des croquettes sans céréales , auriez vous des idées ( en sachant que ma mère n'as pas un énorme budget )  ? Ma mère payait 7euros , pour 4 kilos de croquettes  !

----------


## Miss-gaga65

J'ai trouvé ceci : 

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croqu ... hien/15470

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## slz

Pour moins cher tu peux trouver beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Miss-gaga65

Peut tu me dire lesquelles si ça ne te dérange pas ?    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Il faut regarder sur les pages précédentes, mais en gros :

Prend des croquettes SANS céréales ou très peu, genre ORIJEN,  TASTE OF THE WILD, ACANA prairie, PROFINE.

ro*al canin au niveau de la qualité c'est du moyen, voir bas de gamme pour leur moins bonne gamme justement.

----------


## Miss-gaga65

D'accord , je vais regarder dans les pages précédentes !    ::  
Merci !

----------


## draks

j'ai adopté un loulou à la LPA le week end dernier, je l'ai récupéré avec une chiasse carabinée. Je l'ai passé directement aux profine et en 48h, ses selles sont devenues parfaitement moulée.
ça confirme un peu plus tout le bien que je pense de cette marque que ma chienne mange depuis maintenant plus de trois mois.
Pleinement satisfait  :Smile:

----------


## delphine07

la mienne nourrit aux TOTW commence à manger les crottes des autres (qui ont gardé leur croq pour le moment), ça m' énnerve   :beurk:   je ramasse mais elle le fait le soir de nuit   :grrr:

----------


## tizane

Pour mes 2 loups , c'est nickel aussi avec Profine!!!
J'ai du les repasser 2 jours au pro plan à cause d'un retard dans la commande: les selles ont redoublé de volume et ils ont faim entre les 2 repas, donc bon, mon choix est fait!

----------


## mimine

que pensez vous de cette nouvelle marque (allemande) :




> *INGREDIENTS:*
> 
> Viande d'agneau séchée, saumon séché, pommes de terre, graisse d'agneau, saumon frais, amidon de pommes de terre, petits pois, huile de saumon, foie d'agneau, thym, marjolaine, persil, sauge, origan, graines de lin, topinambour, taurine, argousier, pommes séchées, carottes, purée de tomates, épinards, haricots verts, luzerne, lécithine, livèche, fruits d'églantier, camomille, chardon marie, gaillet vrai, orties, mûrs, framboises, myrtilles, cassis, baies de sureau, baies d'aronia, aubépine, ginseng, sel marin, herbe d'orge, fenugrec, anis, menthe, fleurs de soucis, racine de guimauve, airelles, minéraux et vitamines, DL-méthinine, éléments probiotiques (FOS Fructooligosaccaride et MOS Mannan-Oligosaccharide), extrait d'Yucca-Schidigera, L-Carnithine, Béta Carotène 
> *Analyse nutritive:*
> Protéine brute: 30 %
> Graisse brute: 18 % 
> Fibres brutes: 3 % 
> Cendres brutes:10 % 
> Vit. A: 13.500 IU/IE
> ...

----------


## irish55

je trouve cette compo tres bien,, mais je ne suis pas experte.
quelle est cette nouvelle marqua allemande?

j'ai un male irish wolfhound en croissance, et il ne supporte pas du tout les orijen puppy , enfin c intestins.
il a un repas viande et cereales le matin et le soir croquette,je pense prendre les totw ,quand pensez vous?

----------


## slz

Wolfsblut Green Valley

Merci google    ::

----------


## valerie68

bonjour a tous !

que pensez vous des *supreme happy cat light*  ???? y'a 1 grossiste en charente qui m'a vanté cette croquette .....j'utilise hill's depuis longtemps mais il est vrai que c'est un cout ....donc .....avis aux experts ....
merci 

Composition :
maïs, farine de viande volaille (15 %), rillons (14,5 %), farine de saumon (4,5 %), farine de lapin (4,5 %), farine de riz, graisse de volaille, hydrolisat de foie, hémoglobine (séchée), mélasse de raves, foie séché, marc de pomme (séché) (0,7 %), uf entier en poudre, levure (séchée), chlorure de potassium, orge (fermenté) (0,3 %), algues marines (séchées) (0,2 %), graines de lin (0,2 %), racine de chicorée (0,04 %), artichauts, pissenlit, gingembre, feuilles de bouleau, ortie, sauge, coriandre, romarin, thym, racine de réglisse, camomille, reine des près, ail des ours, sel. (Total herbes : 0,17 %). 

Additifs :

vitamine A (18 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (1 500 UI/kg), vitamine E (100 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (5 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (5 mg/kg), acide pantothénique (10 mg/kg), niacine (45 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (4 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (75 µg/kg), biotine (1 000 µg/kg), fer (120 mg/kg), cuivre (12 mg/kg), manganèse (30 mg/kg), zinc (150 mg/kg), iode (2 mg/kg), sélénium (0,15 mg/kg), taurine (1 500 mg/kg). 





Analyse


calcium 1.1 %  
fibre brute 3.0 %  
kalium 0.45 %  
méthionine 1.2 %  
protéine brute 35.0 %  
acide linoléique 2.5 %  
cystine 0.45 %  
humidité 10.0 %  
magnésium 0.08 %  
phosphore 0.75 %  
cendre brute 7.0 %  
graisse brute 8.5 %  
lysine 1.75 IU  
natrium 0.4 %  
énergie métabolisable 1560.0 KJ/100 g

----------


## eirtzouille

C'est de la mauvaise qualité  :hein2:

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'en donnais à mes chats et ils s'en trouvaient fort bien mais c'était devenu cher sur Z.....

----------


## valerie68

merci les filles !    ::  

vous me conseillez donc de rester aux hill's ? je prends hill's mature pour les 5 sachant que j'ai 2 vieux ( 10 et 11 ans ) , les autres 2 et 3 ans

----------


## eirtzouille

Personnellement je n'aime pas hill's non plus, c'est près de 80% de céréales leurs croquettes...

Mais il est vrai que je ne jure que par 2 marque moi, donc bon...   ::  

Enfin, tout ce qui contient des céréales (surtout le maïs) je ne retiens pas...

----------


## valerie68

alors oui je sais on m'en a dejà parlé .....par contre hill's est utilisé depuis des soucis urinaires d'1 de mes chats( celui de 11 ans ) ça fait au moins 8 ans que j'utilise et jamais eu de soucis avec les 5  ...... tu peux me rappeller s t p les 2 marques qui sont bien pour toi ??? 
merki    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

orijen et towt

j'ai un de mes chats qui à 16 ans, c'est un vieux papy Coon que j'ai récupéré à la SPA, à la maison je me suis aperçu qu'il "tombait" de douleur en hurlant dans sa litière en faisant pipi donc aux urgences vétos... le véto m'a alors annoncé que papy Coon était gravement atteint des reins, qu'il ne voyait plus rien à faire à ce stade, et m'avait donc dit de prendre des hill's spéciales blabla pour le faire survivre 1 mois ou 2 de plus, mais pour lui un jour ou l'autre la douleur allait être trop fort et il ne lui restait plus que quelques semaines à vivre.

Je n'ai pas prit ses croquettes, car à la base je suis anti-croq, j'ai continué de nourrir mon papy Coon avec de la vraie viande crue, et là... Sa fait 1 an qu'il est à la maison, n'a aucun traitement, fait pipi tout à fait normalement de tombe plus ne cri plus ni rien, il vit une vie de chat normal depuis tout ce temps.

En faite il a eut du mal les 15 premiers jours (le temps que son corps évacue les croquettes qu'il avait mangé jusque là au refuge).

Mais ça c'est que mes expériences , je n'essaye pas de convertir, j'informe. Mais pour les animaux qui ont des problème de reins, de la nourriture non sèche, et des vraie protéines de viande crue, ne peuvent que permettre une meilleurs santé des reins, même si ceux-ci sont foutu, sa les ai à bien fonctionner.

----------


## valerie68

y'a longtemps que je  souhaites changer pour origen ..... le soucis c'est que j'ai peur qu'ils ne s'y fasse pas ... et on va dire habitué a la marque hill's  depuis tellement longtemps ...... qui avant été considéré comme la roll's des croquettes ( phrase d'1 veto) ....je n'utilise que des croqs aussi bien pour chien que chats ( si qq fois 1 peu de paté pour les mimis )...n'y aurait il pas de pb de carences si j'utilisais origen par exemple  pour tous ? 
pourquoi pas de cereales ? qu'est ce que cela peut engendrer ? merci ! je suis desolée mais g la fleme de rechercher ds les pages    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Les céréales sont mauvaises pour nos bebettes de compagnie   ::    car souvent contiennent des micotoxines (provoque des infections, des cancer, etc...)

De plus les protéines végétales abimes les reins des carnivores que sont nos chiens et chats, voilà pourquoi il est préférable qu'ils n'en mangent pas.

Je ne pense pas que changer d'alimentation après des années pose réellement un problème. Se serait pour les passer à moins bien je ne dis pas, mais à mieux, je ne vois pas où est le soucis...  :hein2:

----------


## valerie68

oki merci beaucoup pour tous ces precieux conseils .....
j'ai grave les boules car j'ai commandé 10kg de hill's mobility sur zooplus y'a 48 h pour mon toutou !!!  :grrr:  les prochaines , je tente ! je vais devenir chiante ....  :?  mais tu me conseillerai quoi pour mon andy 5 ans , opéré d'1 hernie discale l'an passé ...il remarche ! et les vetos l'appelle le miraculé ....faiblesse tout de mm coté droit ( hernie) c'est 1 croisé boxer avec plein de vie !!! malheureusement il est incontinent depuis meme s'il y a du mieux ....faudra t il que je fasse une transition avec les anciennes ?

----------


## eirtzouille

Pour lui je te conseillerais les orijen car elles ont des substances pour aider les articulations : chondroïtine, elles sont plus complètes que les TOWT pour ce genre de problème.

----------


## eirtzouille

J'oubliais, en compléments tu peux faire des cure d'huile de saumons sauvages    ::

----------


## irish55

> orijen et towt
> 
> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas prit ses croquettes, car à la base je suis anti-croq, j'ai continué de nourrir mon papy Coon avec de la vraie viande crue, et là...


c quoi de la vrai viande cru ? je donne de la viande du poher a mes chats , c de la vrai viande ?

----------


## eirtzouille

Oui c'est de la vraie viande, enfin toujours un peu moins quand-même que de vrais morceaux, mais pour mois c'est bien quand-même !

Avant que je trouve un abattoir pour me refourguer des morceaux, mes chiens et chats mangeaient du poher    ::

----------


## SCOOBY

Je suis étonnée que vous mélangiez le chien et le chat ça n'a strictement rien à voir d'un point de vu alimentaire.... 

Le chat est un carnivore stricte (normalement) comme le fufu, par contre le chien absolument pas !

Après aucune croquette ne sont parfaites pour la simple et bonne raison qu'elles seraient inachetables, car trop chères... maintenant faut pas exagérer H******, ro*al Canin sont parmis les meilleures, il faut bien savoir étudier les compositions et croyez-moi c'est loin d'être simple.... nous avons dû le faire pour le furet.

Donc faut pas se tirer une balle parce qu'on a commandé des H****** sérieux ! 

Après la nourriture naturelle c'est très bien, mon véto la conseille aussi mais c'est du boulot et il faut bien tout équilibrer. 

Perso j'ai élevé mon BA à la viande fraiche mélangée aux croquettes.

Sophie

----------


## eirtzouille

::  

Les céréales sont mauvaises pour les chiens, comme pour les chats, comme pour les furets.

Dire qu'un chien est omnivores, c'est une bonne conneries des pet food pour que les gens acceptent de leurs faire bouffer leurs saloperies de céréales déclassées à la consommation humaines car pleine de mycotoxines.

Certes un chien qui crève la faim va bouffer tout ce qu'il trouve dans une décharge, mais à choisir il ira toujours vers de la vraie viande fraîche, et non cuite, et tu ne verras JAMAIS un chien crever de fin au plus haut point aller se cueillir un épi de maïs.

R**** C**** c'est une mauvaise croquette, au canada au USA c'est vendu comme marque de super marché (même niveau que notre pedi*******).

Hi*** 80% de céréales aussi dans leurs croquettes, pour un carnivore, c'est vraiment vouloir lui pourrir ses intestins (très très court entre 3 et 5 mètres) fait pour digérer quasiment que de la viande crue, entre quelques fruits trouvé sa et là, et quelques herbes, graines trouver dans l'estomac des proies.

Les meilleurs croquettes sont celles SANS céréales. Les ORIJEN sont sans céréales, sans OGM, sans hormones, et pleines de plantes bonnes pour la santé. Elles sont donc super bien, le seul hic c'est que le tout est cuits bien sûr, donc beaucoup moins bien assimilable, mais sa reste la ro**s des croquettes.

----------


## eirtzouille

Dans la vitesse, j'en ai fais des fautes, un jour je me relirais avant de poster   ::

----------


## draks

> R**** C**** c'est une mauvaise croquette, au canada au USA c'est vendu comme marque de super marché (même niveau que notre pedi*******).


Je suis d'accord la dessus, ayant nourri ma chienne pendant presque 1 an au RC, j'ai moi aussi gobé le fait que c'était le top du top. Puis finalement en comparant on se rends compte qu'il y a beaucoup mieux pour moins chère voir même trés largement mieux pour le même prix.

Faut pas se faire d'illusions, RC, PP, euka, H******  co, c'est des purs produits marketting qui sont en fin de compte tout juste du "moyen de gamme" au niveau de la qualité. Alors d'accord c'est mieux que le bas de gamme que sont les croquettes de supermarché, mais quand même...

----------


## SCOOBY

80% de céréales dans H******, lesquelles ????????? C'est vrai qu'il y en a plusieurs...

Là tu vas faire hurler beaucoup beaucoup de spécialistes fufus ! Nous prenons les H****** spé. chat car ce sont celles qui ont le moins de céréale et 40% de dinde et poulet    ::  

Après je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait nourrir le chien aux céréales loin de là, justement le problème de la nourriture naturelle c'est qu'il va falloir savoir tout gérer, légumes variés, viande.... Un chien ne pourra pas manger que de la viande c'est impossible... Donc certes un chien va aller vers la viande cela va de soit (quoique crue pas certain du tout) plutôt que de l'épis de maïs, par contre il ira aussi problablement vers les gateaux et le chocolat si il voit ça dans la nature plutôt que de la viance crue, c'est un peu couillon ce que tu dis là    ::  

Le genre le chien c'est ce qui est bon pour lui à proscrire absolument !

Lisez bien ce que je mets, je ne dis pas que les marques cités sont mieux que le naturel, je dis que dire que c'est de la m*rde c'est exagéré ! Je dis seulement que R.C. et H. sont celles qui ont le moins de produits pas terribles dedans.

Je ne connais pas tes croquettes, dis-moi où je peux trouver leur composition je vais apporter ça à des personnes compétantes pour voir ce qu'ils en disent. 

Pour l'autre personne qui me soutient que des croquettes mieux et moins chères elle en connait idem donnes-moi la marque s'il te plait.

Je sens vraiment qu'on va avoir des suprises !!! Encore une fois les étiquettes sont difficiles à interpréter...

Mais bon je reste comme vous ça m'intéresse.

Après tu sais, les opinions sont personnelles certains hurlent après le barf...

Enfin, je n'ai jamais donné que des croquettes à mes animaux je suis totalement contre aussi.

Petite question Eirtzouille, t'as vraiment 90 ans ?????

Sophie

----------


## eirtzouille

Cherches dans les pages précédentes tu auras *TOUTES* les réponses à tes questions   ::

----------


## SCOOBY

Euh justement y'à 12 pages et j'ai Internet seulement au boulot    ::  

Mais bon tant pis c'est pas grave....

Sophie

----------


## eirtzouille

Pour le fun, je te met la description d'une sorte d'ORIJEN   ::  

ZERO céréales et 70% de viandes, les animaux dont proviennent les viandes sont élévés sans hormone.

L'alimentation biologiquement appropriée au chien, forte proportion de viande avec des légumes, des fruits et des ingrédients botaniques bénéfiques à la santé.

Aucun sous produit animal ou végétal (pas de soja ni gluten), aucun OGM, pas de conservateur chimique et aucun additif de saveur.

Teneur élevée en protéines de viande fraîche
Pas de céréales
Peu de glucides
Riches en fruits et légumes
Bienfaits des herbes et des bactéries probiotiques

Ingrédients :
Poulet frais désossé, dinde fraîche, pommes de terre jaunes, saumon du Pacifique frais (source naturelle de DHA et dEPA), patates douces, pois, grand corégone frais, doré jaune frais, gras de poulet (conservé de façon naturelle grâce à de la vitamine E et de lacide citrique), foie de poulet, ufs entiers frais, hareng frais sans arêtes, luzerne séchée au soleil, huile de saumon, racine de chicorée, algues marines biologiques déshydratées, citrouille, carottes, épinards, feuilles de navet, pommes, canneberges, amélanches, cassis, chlorure de choline, psyllium, racine de réglisse, racine dangélique, fenugrec, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, fleurs de camomille matricaire, pissenlits, sarriette, romarin, sel de mer, suppléments vitaminiques (vitamine A, vitamine D3, vitamine E, niacine, vitamine C, mononitrate de thiamine, riboflavine, vitamine B5, vitamine B6, acide folique, vitamine H, vitamine B12), suppléments minéraux (protéinate de zinc, protéinate de fer, protéinate de manganèse, protéinate de cuivre, sélénium), produit déshydraté de lactobacillus acidophilus, produit de fermentation déshydraté denterococcus faecium.

----------


## draks

> Pour l'autre personne qui me soutient que des croquettes mieux et moins chères elle en connait idem donnes-moi la marque s'il te plait.


Dans le genre mieux et moins chère, tu as Profine. Rien que la lecture de la compo suffit à le comprendre. Perso, ma chienne est passée de RC aux profines et la différence fut assez flgrante: diminution conséquente de la quantité de selle, sans parler de la fin des caca mi mou, mi dur.

Puis dans le genre trés largement supérieur et équivalent au prix de RC/PP en animalerie tu trouveras les TOTW et les Orijens.

tu peux aller sur croqfrance ou sur zooplus pour comparer les compos.

----------


## SCOOBY

Merci les filles (je crois...) j'ai trouvé les Orijens donc la composition, moi je ne m'estime pas assez qualifiée toutous, je me suis perfectionnée fufus, je vais transmettre.

Par contre elles ne sont pas moins chère que R.C.

Mon B.A. lui ne supportait que R.C. spécial B.A. et j'ai pas eu ni de problèmes de caca mous, ni rien d'autres d'ailleurs + viande cela va de soit... il a vécu 14 ans, 50 kg tout en muscle, pas un poils de graisse... va savoir après tu sais   :hein2: 

Je vais aller voir pour les autres.

Sophie

----------


## SCOOBY

P.P. si c'est bien ce que je crois j'aime pas non plus en plus elles contiennent des protéïnes de porc    ::  , beaucoup de céréales, super pour le fufu par exemple.... pourtant certains les conseilles voir même pas mal de gens qui s'occupent de fufus.... beaucoup n'avaient pas vu les protéïnes de porc   :shock: 

C'est pour ça moi je fais hyper gaffe à tout, je prends note et ensuite je fais vérifier par des gens ouverts et compétants.

Sophie

----------


## eirtzouille

Mon fufu (paix a son âme) mangeait des Orijen et des Towt (les deux en gamme chats) + de la viande avant, et en mélange après (plusieurs repas de chaque) Il a vécu bien longtemps en pleine peau (je ne sais pas exactement son âge car je l'avais eut en SPA) mais je l'ai déjà gardé 8 ans (je l'ai eut il était déjà adulte), c'est un AVC qui à eut raison de lui. En tout cas il n'a jamais eut de soucis avec ces marques de croquettes !

----------


## eirtzouille

En moins chere que ORIJEN mais dans le même style tu as les TOWT

composition chat :

ROCKY MOUTAINE :

Saumon fumé, gibier rotî, poulet déshydraté, pois, patates douces, gras de poulet (préservée avec un mélange de tocophérols), arôme naturel, la méthionine, chlorure de potassium, chlorure de choline, taurine, racines séchées de chicorée, tomates, bleuets, framboises, yucca schidigera, produits de fermentation d'Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei et Lactobacillus plantarum, Trichoderma longibrachiatum Extrait de fermentation, supplément de vitamine E, niacine, protéinate de manganèse, protéinate de cuivre, sulfate de zinc, sulfate de manganèse, sulfate de cuivre, mononitrate de thiamine (vitamine B1), supplément de vitamine A, biotine, iodure de potassium, pantothénate de calcium, riboflavine (vitamine B2), chlorhydrate de pyridoxine (vitamine B6), supplément de vitamine B12, oxyde manganeux, sélénite de sodium, supplément de vitamine D, acide folique.
Protéine brute 42%, Matières grasses brutes 18%, Fibres brutes 3%, Humidité 10%

Vitamine E 150 UI/kg, Zinc 120 mg/kg, Sélénium 0,4 mg/kg

Oméga-6 : 2,8% / Oméga-3 : 0,3%

----------


## slz

> ! Je dis seulement que R.C. et H. sont celles qui ont le moins de produits pas terribles dedans.


Ca a peut être été vrai il y a ... longtemps, mais ce n'est plus du tout le cas. Regarde la compo de n'importe quel aliment RC, le premier ingrédient :
maïs (mini adult)
Riz, blé (bouledogue français)
Riz (mini junior)
Riz (berger allemand)
Riz (medium sensible)
Riz (maxi junior)
etc, etc

----------


## SCOOBY

Alors justement c'est là qu'est l'un des pièges, contrairement à ce que l'on nous a dit, le premier ingrédient indiqué n'est pas celui forcément en plus forte dose    ::  

Non mais je sais c'est une histoires de dingue on pourrait y passer des heures, ce que j'ai fait d'ailleurs....

Le seul moyen de vraiment le savoir c'est de demander au fabriquant et curieusement beaucoup ne veulent pas répondre    ::  

Justement pour les Orijens je me pose la question pour le fufu, je cherche la version chaton pour la transmettre à ami spécialiste NAC réponté.... Pas du tout de céréale pour eux ce serait nickel effectivement, pour le chat aussi d'ailleurs...

Par contre je ne cherche pas forcément moins cher... faut être honnête la qualité et surtout la viande ça se paille... on ne peut pas tout avoir hein 

Sophie

----------


## SCOOBY

De toute façon c'est un sujet très compliqué parce que pour le fufu, des études sont entrain d'être faites pour revoir le taux de protéïne, maintenant on nous dit que trop de protéïne ça flingue les reins   :lol2: 

Attention c'est pas encore prouvé...

Me suis payée une méga engueulade avec une asso à ce sujet mais alors du grand art car moi je suis carnée pour mes fufus + un peu de croquettes....

Sophie

----------


## slz

> Alors justement c'est là qu'est l'un des pièges, contrairement à ce que l'on nous a dit, le premier ingrédient indiqué n'est pas celui forcément en plus forte dose


Si, la règlementation l'impose - il y a par contre moyen de tricher en pesant la viande fraîche et les céréales sous forme de farine, ou en fractionnant les ingrédients pour les faire passer plus bas dans la liste, etc - mais c'est "dans l'autre sens" qu'il y aura des doutes à avoir (quand les premiers ingrédients sont viande etc), pas quand on a des céréales.

Si on veut un autre moyen d'évaluer la proportion de céréales, on peut sinon comparer le taux de glucides digestibles (ENA) - en gros, l'amidon : plus c'est proche de zéro, mieux c'est.
Soit le fabricant le donne (rare, évidemment), soit on peut en calculer une approximation : ENA = 100 - protéines - lipides - cendres - humidité - fibres

Mini adult : 41.4 %
BA : 36.8 %
Medium sensible : 42.6 %
Maxi junior : 28.3 %
Orijen adult (donné par le fabricant) : 20 %
Orijen puppy (donné par le fabricant) : 18 % 
TOTW (donné par le fabricant) : 27.9 %
Applaws adult (donné par le fabricant) : moins de 18.5 %
Applaws chiot (donné par le fabricant) : moins de 17.5 %
Wildcat Etosha (donné par le fabricant) : moins de 10 % (aliment pour chats)

----------


## slz

Je précise : la comparaison des taux de glucides digestibles ne fait pas tout, parce qu'un autre inconvénient des céréales et non des moindres etst leur apport en protéines de "mauvaise qualité". Et ça on ne le voit pas évidemment en comparant les glucides.

----------


## SCOOBY

"Si on veut un autre moyen d'évaluer la proportion de céréales, on peut sinon comparer le taux de glucides digestibles (ENA) - en gros, l'amidon : plus c'est proche de zéro, mieux c'est.
Soit le fabricant le donne (rare, évidemment), soit on peut en calculer une approximation : ENA = 100 - protéines - lipides - cendres - humidité - fibres"

J'ai les mêmes infos, par contre j'ai arrêté car j'y ai passé des heures avec plusieurs marques de croquettes à devenir fou, j'ai fait tous les calculs    ::   ,  y'avais toujours quelque chose qui allait pas, souvent quand tout est presque ok bah les fibres ça n'allait pas.... là je parle pour le fufu hein le chien je ne l'ai pas fait    ::  

Les Orijen me paraissent pas mal, j'ai transmis aux personnes concernées pour voir ce qu'ils en disent après va falloir attendre un peu parce que je leur colle sans arrêt tout et n'importe quoi.... en plus ils sont débordés, vont finir par me détester    ::  

Sophie

----------


## slz

> Nous prenons les H****** spé. chat car ce sont celles qui ont le moins de céréale et 40% de dinde et poulet


Pour celles ci : Hill's Feline Adult poulet
[img]http://media.zooplus.com/bilder/H******/feline/adult/poulet/1/300/15521_1.jpg[/img]

ENA = 35.8 %
Pour un aliment chat, c'est franchement pas jojo ...  :?

----------


## SCOOBY

euh je vois une croix    ::  

pas toutes les hill's, les dernières ça va pas....

T'es pas branchée fufu par hasard pour étudier tout ça ?    ::  

Sophie

----------


## SCOOBY

Chez le fufu on donne entre autres celle-ci :

Analyse: 

protéine brute 38.0 %  

graisse brute 25.5 %  

fibre brute 1.2 %  

cendre brute 6.8 %  

calcium 1.28 %  

phosphore 0.97 %  

magnésium 0.09 %  

humidité 5.5 %  

kalium 0.8 %  

Taux de fibre imbattable dans ces marques connues... 

Sophie

natrium 0.48 %  

acides gras oméga 3 0.88 %  

Après on en a d'autres mais sur Internet uniquement.... malheureusement pour ne pas démotiver les gens on finit par donner des croquettes de bonne qualité mais trouvables dans le commerce si non les gens retournent au super marché du coin et achètent de la m*rde...

Sophie

----------


## slz

Non du tout moi c'est chien - chat, mais on peut dire pour simplifier que si c'est très bien pour un chat, c'est presque bien pour un furet    ::   .
De toute façon qui dit aliment industriel dit forcément moins bien que la proie entière, sachant que de ce point de vue le chat est moins permissif que le chien, et le furet moins encore que le chat .... franchement j'aurais un furet je ne m'imagine pas lui donner autre chose que du frais, mais bon, je conçois qu'on fasse autrement.
Ce que j'ai vu de mieux pour chat pour l'instant c'est ça : Wildcat Etosha, mais bonjour le prix    ::   . Je n'ai pas trop regardé les Nöw, sinon. Mais honnêtement là arrivé à ce prix moi je dis bidoche, plutôt    ::   .

----------


## SCOOBY

Je ne connais pas le taux exact de protéïne nécessaire aux chats on m'a juste dit que c'était un carnivore stricte qui ne pouvait pas se permettre de bouffer de la m*rde et encore moins des céréales, légumes..... tu m'étonnes c'est un félin....    ::  

Sophie

----------


## slz

Oui c'est vrai que pour les gens "moins motivés" la disponibilité joue, mais honnêtement du moment que tu as internet, c'est même plus simple que des aliments que tu dois aller chercher chez le véto ou en animalerie - moi pour trouver une animalerie j'ai 1/2 h de route minimum, mais commander sur NCLN, je reçois ça le surlendemain au plus tard direct chez moi, faut pas exagérer, y'a pas plus simple quand même. Bpn ok faut avoir internet et une carte bleue, mais de nos jours (presque) tout le monde les a quand même !

----------


## SCOOBY

> Non du tout moi c'est chien - chat, mais on peut dire pour simplifier que si c'est très bien pour un chat, c'est presque bien pour un furet     .
> De toute façon qui dit aliment industriel dit forcément moins bien que la proie entière, sachant que de ce point de vue le chat est moins permissif que le chien, et le furet moins encore que le chat .... franchement j'aurais un furet je ne m'imagine pas lui donner autre chose que du frais, mais bon, je conçois qu'on fasse autrement.
> Ce que j'ai vu de mieux pour chat pour l'instant c'est ça : Wildcat Etosha, mais bonjour le prix     . Je n'ai pas trop regardé les Nöw, sinon. Mais honnêtement là arrivé à ce prix moi je dis bidoche, plutôt     .



Nous sommes d'accord, c'est bien ce que j'ai dit tout à l'heure, si on voulait de vraies croquettes nickels pour les carnivores on ne pourrait pas les acheter    ::   voilà pourquoi on met des cochonneries dedans à quantité plus ou moins importante, c'est pour le prix de vente....

Je pense comme toi aussi pour le fufu après la proie entière pas possible pour tout le monde, surtout quand on est dans la PA. On ne peut pas sauver des chons, des rats et des souris d'un côté et les filer à manger de l'autre au fufu    ::  

Mais même pour le spé nac dont je parle c'est la meilleure alimentation... un peu de croquettes haut de gamme pour être certain qu'il n'y ait pas de carrence...

Moi les proies pas possible donc je donne le Barf, c'est nickel même si certains disent le contraire...

Sophie

----------


## Flee

Alors TOTW pour les chats c'est pas top ? Vaut mieux Léonardo ? 
*Flee paumée*

----------


## eirtzouille

Scooby, tu dois bien avoir un revendeur de croquettes genre orijen dans ton coin quand-même, sa m'étonne si c'est pas le cas !  :hein:  Je pensais qu'à Paris et alentours, les animaleries en vendraient !?

T'es loin du 77 ?

----------


## slz

Quand on parle de carnivores, on peut donner des taux de protéines qui sont des minimums : chien, chat ou furet, il n'y a pas de "maximum" pour les protéines, mais comme il y a aussi d'autres besoins, c'est ça qui va limiter (100% de protéines ça serait impossible, ça ferait 0% de graisses, vitamines ....). 
Pour le chat donc, minimum de protéines pour un aliment sec, c'est 30% pour un adulte, 35% pour un chaton (et 15 - 20 % de MG).

----------


## SCOOBY

Euh... je parle pas de moi, perso je suis hyper flémarde je commande sur Zoopl*s    ::   et vi elles y sont.

Je disais juste qu'en tant qu'FA je me suis apperçue que je nourrissais ou même dans l'asso d'ailleurs, les fufus correctement et on s'est apperçu que les adoptants derrière ne continuaient  pas    ::  

Les causes :

1/ Internet on veut pas... Vous seriez sidérée de voir le nombre de personnes qui ne l'on pas finalement chez eux, dont moi d'ailleurs...

2/ Effectivement une animalerie complète c'est loin....

Alors cette année on s'était dit on va faire au mieux pour tout le monde....

Bon d'accord comme tous les ans j'ai tenu un mois et mes pensionnaires remanges des produits plus galère à trouver....    ::   J'arrive pas à différencier les miens de ceux que je garde.

Y'a quelqu'un qui répond à Flee car moi je ne connais pas ????

Sophie

Sophie

----------


## slz

> Alors TOTW pour les chats c'est pas top ? Vaut mieux Léonardo ?


Ben pourquoi ?
Je connaissais pas le*******, je suis allée voir : il contient des céréales, riz (ouais bon ok) et maïs (pas ok), donc bon, dans tous les cas ça peut difficilement être mieux que le TOTW qui est sans céréales  :hein2:  .
Taux de glucides = 29.3 % contre 23.5 % pour les TOTW
Certes TOTW est moins bien que d'autres sans céréales (orijen, applaws ...) ce qui lui permet d'être plus abordable, moi je trouve que c'est un bon compromis.

----------


## slz

> Euh... je parle pas de moi, perso je suis hyper flémarde je commande sur Zoopl*s     et vi elles y sont.
> 
> Je disais juste qu'en tant qu'FA je me suis apperçue que je nourrissais ou même dans l'asso d'ailleurs, les fufus correctement et on s'est apperçu que les adoptants derrière ne continuaient  pas


Oui j'avais bien compris et on est bien d'accord là dessus hélas   :hein2:  . Mes chiots de cet été en FA au TOTW, je parierai qu'au moins un ou deux bouffe de la m* de supermarché maintenant   :kao7:  .

----------


## SCOOBY

Je sais que tu as compris, je répondais à Eirtzouille    ::  

Pour tes chiots désolées mais tu peux en être certaine    ::  

Sophie

----------


## Flee

Bon ben je vais tenter celles ci alors, Orijen c'est un peu cher avec les FA en plus et comme je me vois pas leur donner autre chose ...
Merci ! =)

----------


## SCOOBY

Il va de soit que pour les filles de la PA qui cumulent les animaux en F.A. elles font ce qu'elles peuvent... moi je ne les juge pas c'est déjà magnifique tout ce qu'elles font    ::  

Après je pense que voilà les FA c'est transitoire, hum normalement, c'est au futur maître de nourrir avec du haut de gamme....

Certaines ont 17 à 30 chiens, impossible de donner Orijen....

Sophie

----------


## Taysa

Des fois faut aussi regarde le prix au kilo   :suspect: 

perso chez nous le orijen est a 4 le kg !!! contre 4.40 le TOTW ou le applaws, donc non orijen n'est pas forcement le plus cher    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## eirtzouille

Chez moi les TOTW :
chien 4,22 le kg
chat 5,55 le kg

les ORIJEN
chien 4,67 le kg (en sac "normaux") en 20kg c'est moins que ça...
chat 6,29 le kg

----------


## Taysa

Erreur de ma part    ::  

C'est 4.044 le kg de TOTW 
4 le kg de orijen ca me suis pas tromper
et 4.32 le kg de applaws

----------

> P.P. si c'est bien ce que je crois j'aime pas non plus en plus elles contiennent des protéïnes de porc    , beaucoup de céréales, super pour le fufu par exemple.... pourtant certains les conseilles voir même pas mal de gens qui s'occupent de fufus.... beaucoup n'avaient pas vu les protéïnes de porc   :shock: 
> 
> C'est pour ça moi je fais hyper gaffe à tout, je prends note et ensuite je fais vérifier par des gens ouverts et compétants.
> 
> Sophie


squoi le soucis avec les protéines de porc??  :hein:

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par SCOOBY
> 
> P.P. si c'est bien ce que je crois j'aime pas non plus en plus elles contiennent des protéïnes de porc , beaucoup de céréales, super pour le fufu par exemple.... pourtant certains les conseilles voir même pas mal de gens qui s'occupent de fufus.... beaucoup n'avaient pas vu les protéïnes de porc 
> 
> C'est pour ça moi je fais hyper gaffe à tout, je prends note et ensuite je fais vérifier par des gens ouverts et compétants.
> 
> Sophie
> 
> 
> squoi le soucis avec les protéines de porc??


je pense que les protéines de porc sont moins allergènes que celles de boeuf   non ?

----------


## SCOOBY

1/ pour les fufus c'est totalement néfaste.

2/ Porc et boeuf = protéïne de pas trop bonne qualité, le mieux = poulet et dinde. Par contre pour le chien je ne sais pas si ça pose problème, je ne pense pas... c'est juste que c'est moins riche.

Sophie

----------


## eirtzouille

Non pour le chien et même le chat, sa ne pose aucun soucis   ::

----------


## SCOOBY

J'ai la réponse de notre grand spécialiste NACS pour les Orijens chats :

"elles sont bien car riches en protéines de volailles mais le taux de protéines est très élevé, c'est Ok pour un jeune mais trop riche pour un adulte et pire pour un sénior, l'excès de protéines pouvant prédisposer à une insuffisance rénale à la longue"

Après j'attends la réponse pour le chien car si c'est trop riche pour un fufu qui est un carnivore stricte, je ne sais pas ce que ça peu donner pour un toutou....

Mais bon visiblement ce sont de bonnes croquettes.

L'alimentation industrielle ça sera toujours un vrai casse-tête    ::  

Bref, il me faudrait les mêmes moins riches en protéines, vous avez ça    ::   ? De plus il faudrait que je vois la taille des croquettes parce que faudrait qu'elles soient petites pour les fufus....

Sophie

----------


## eirtzouille

Les protéines dangereuses pour les reins des carnivores, ce sont celles d'origine végétales, celles animales ne peuvent pas poser problèmes sur un animal en pleine peau.

Ah, les mythes ont la peau dure...

----------


## SCOOBY

Sauf que là on parle d'un grand véto spécialiste nacs, qui en plus enseigne, donc les mythes il ne connait pas ! Bien au contraire il est un des rares a être ok nourriture proies variées (c'est important), pour lui ça reste l'un des meilleurs aliments pour le fufu.

Une étude est actuellement en cours c'est pour ça que cette nouvelle revient à la page... pour les résultats bah va falloir beaucoup de temps... 

Après j'avais pas retenu la composition, le fufu le taux de protéine c'est 40% grand max, là c'est pas du tout un scoop ! Les orijens c'est 45%

Ce sont quand même de bonnes croquettes pour lui mais pas pour le fufu ou alors pour les furetons. En même temps elles ne sont pas vendues pour eux...

Sophie

----------


## eirtzouille

Je connais des vétos qui enseignent à Maison Alfort et qui préconisent les hil*'s ou ro*al caca, tout simplement par ce qu'on leur rabâche depuis toujours que c'est ce qu'il y a de meilleurs, et qu'ils ne cherchent donc pas plus loin, surtout que ces firme leurs font de GROS cadeaux...

Petites infos sur le pourquoi du comment le chien n'est pas un bouffeur de céréales et ne devrait pas en manger :
http://www.b-a-r-f.com/index.php?option ... mid=100095

Pour les vétos et les firme d'aliments industriels : http://b-a-r-f.com/index.php?option=com ... picid=9813

----------


## SCOOBY

Ah non mais je suis d'accord avec toi y'a pas que des tronches à Maison Alfort loin de là.... Une amie à moi y travaille à la Faune Sauvage, t'imagines même pas ce qu'elle me raconte   :shock: 

Après il faut aussi pouvoir voir le dessous de la table si je puis dire... ils ne peuvent pas raconter tout ce qu'ils pensent vraiment à tout le monde, ça pourrait leur porter préjudice... La personne dont je te parle ne hurle pas à tors et à travers qu'il pense que les proies ou l'alimentation naturelle c'est mieux ! Je comprends imagine le désastre ! Tout le monde n'est pas large d'esprit loin de là.

Rien qu'ici je suis très étonnée qu'il n'y ait pas de réaction sur le sujet de la viande et des proies....

Ensuite l'alimentation par la viande nécessite beaucoup de précaution sanitaire donc pour ne pas prendre de risques, ils dirigent sur les croquettes.... et puis soyons honnêtes les gens n'ont pas vraiment envi de s'embêter avec ça.

Le barf il est pour aussi, ça reste l'alimentation par les proies, sous un autre aspect c'est tout mais c'est équivalent, c'est pour ça que moi je l'ai choisi.

Le barf fait hurler beaucoup de monde aussi ! 

Perso. les gens que je fréquente côté vétos ou faune sauvage préfèrent la nourriture naturelle mais c'est vrai ils ne le disent pas....

Mon dernier papotage c'était samedi dernier avec l'un d'entres eux, au sujet que moi acheter des croquettes spécifiques pour les reins ou autres pour les animaux malades ça me posait un réelle problème à cause de l'expérimentation animale qu'il faut faire avant de les fabriquer, je dirais même plus ça me traumatise.... des chiens à qui on enlève les reins.... Il m'a gentiment expliqué qu'il comprenait tout à fait et que c'était pas impératif, l'alimentation naturelle et bien ciblée pouvait tout à fait les remplacer, j'étais aux anges    ::  

Sophie

----------


## SCOOBY

Petite précision la première réponse du véto ne concerne pas le toutou hein.

Pour le chien j'attends de voir ce qu'on va me répondre, c'est une autre personne... chacun sa spécificité..

Sophie

----------


## eirtzouille

Il y a un topic sur le BARF   ::  

Mes 5 chiens et 2 chats se bouffent 100kg de bidoche par mois à eux tous, et pour rien au monde je ne changerais, en plus quand on a pris l'habitude, en 5 min toutes les gamelles sont faites.  :hein2:  après il y a plein de gens que sa rebutent je le sais, c'est d'ailleurs pour sa que je propose deux marques de croquettes en alternative à mes clients...

Le problème majeur pour les croquettes, c'est que le tout est cuit, dons les protéines sont moins bien digestible, etc.. Sans parler des vitamines "tuée" par la chaleur de la cuisson (à tres tres haute température) donc on est obligés d'en rajouter de synthèse. Enfin tout ça quoi, mais c'est pas pire que les marques de croquettes avec céréales    ::  

Pour le fait de ne pas dire ce qu'on pense, ne t'inquiètes pas je sais aussi ce que cela fait, puisque je ne vois pas le chien de la même façons que beaucoup d'autres professionnels, donc devant certains, je me tais, devant d'autres (à l'esprit ouvert) je l'ouvre   ::  

Je fais gaffe par où l'infos passe et vers qui elle passe surtout   ::

----------


## SCOOBY

Bah oui c'est comme ça si tu rentres pas dans le moule t'es un crétin !

Alors imagines les vétos, certes ceux que je connais sont minoritaires donc je dois tout taire déjà là j'en dis beaucoup trop... Des scandales énormes peuvent arriver, je sais de quoi je parle, pire d'autres vétos pourraient se mettre après leur peau....

C'est dommage tout ça... car moi je fais partie des personnes qui aimeraient être instruites... j'ai enfin trouvé, des passionnés, des protecteurs, avec le temps et beaucoup de patience, ils m'ont fait confiance, nous sommes devenus amis mais mon dieu le temps que ça a pris   :shock:  Je ne dois pas les trahir, par contre de temps en temps pour aider je transmets les questions et ils ont la gentillesse de me répondre    ::  

Faut être honnête, les croquettes ont été créées pour les gens qui ne veulent pas se faire ch*er rien d'autre ! Même l'histoire du tartre c'est pas vrai !

Sophie

----------

Mes 7chats sont nourris à 90% de proies,ma chienne mange des proies (mon male non il les caline et dors avec   ::   ),mes chiens mangent quoi 1% de légumes dans leurs rations(plus aucun céréales pour  mon male,ma chienne en a parfois parce qu'elle aime bien)...

aprés si ma façon de nourrir mes carnivores dérange,ben que les gens passent leur chemin quoi.

Je suis ce topic,pour pouvoir conseiller les gens qui veulent bien faire mais pas nourrir au cru,mais sinon je ne l'ouvrirai même plus

----------


## eirtzouille

Et je suis ici exactement pour la même raison   ::  

Depuis que je suis ce topic, j'ai dû me dire 550 fois que je ne le ré-ouvrirais plus, et puis en faite, il y aura toujours des gens qui y connaissent pas grand chose, qui devrons apprendre, et s'il n'y a personne pour leur expliquer les choses, on avancera pas.

----------


## emmajojo

à tout hasard, est ce que qq'un saurait les taux en calcium, phosphore et magnésium naturellement présents dans une proie type mulot, volaille, lapin entiers??
merci si jamais qq'un a l'info!

----------


## delphine07

> Erreur de ma part    
> 
> C'est 4.044 le kg de TOTW 
> 4 le kg de orijen ca me suis pas tromper
> et 4.32 le kg de applaws


Est ce que tu as mis le tableau des tarifs quelques part ?

et sinon, vos chiens mangent 1 ou 2 fois ? je crois que je vais donner en 1 fois aux miens, il n'y  a que ma Bulma qui risque de faire un peu la gueule mais à elle je peux tjs lui donner en 2 fois.
il me semble avoir lu qu'une fois c'est mieux (et que finalement la torsion n' a pas grand chose à voir avec le nb de repas).

----------


## slz

J'ai un fichier pdf avec l'analyse moyenne de certeines proies entières, je vais essayer de retrouver le site d'où ça vient (vendeur de proies entières pour zoos etc).

----------


## emmajojo

super, merci slz! 

delphine, ici c'est une fois, sauf la petite deux fois, parce qu'elle est maigre comme un clou, a tout le temps faim, et au moins quand elle digère elle est calme!!

----------


## SCOOBY

> J'ai un fichier pdf avec l'analyse moyenne de certeines proies entières, je vais essayer de retrouver le site d'où ça vient (vendeur de proies entières pour zoos etc).


Super je suis hyper intéressée aussi, tu peux me l'envoyer ici ? [email=info@ellebore.fr:1trcmpod]info@ellebore.fr[/email:1trcmpod]

Sophie

----------


## slz

Hop tiens voilà :
http://www.rodentpro.com/qpage_articles_03.asp

Par contre attention : c'est calculé sur matière sèche (MS = DM en anglais). Pour comparer avec un aliment industriel dont les taux sont donnés en % sur matière totale il faut recalculer (selon le % d'humidité dans l'aliment).
Pour simplifier, les recommandations habituelles ça donne :
Protéines : 25% total, 28% sur MS
Lipides : 12% total, 13% sur MS
Ca : 0.6 à 2% total, 0.7 à 2.1% sur MS
P : 0.5 à 1.6% total, 0.6 à 1.7% sur MS

Pour le rapport phosphocalcique évidemment ça ne change rien puisque c'est un rapport.

Tu verras sur le document qu'il y a des valeurs très différentes pour une même espèce, ça peut dépendre du stade physiologique ou de la préparation (jeunes, adulte, proie entière, carcasse vidée ...) , et aussi vois plutôt celles qui correspondent à des moyennes sur un échantillon important ( n = nbre élevé).
Tu remarqueras aussi des taux plus élevés que ce qu'on recommande pour un aliment industriel, l'assimilation des minéraux des os étant différente de celle d'un apport minéral tel qu'utilisé habituellement dans les aliments industriels (en gros, dans les os l'organisme prend "ce dont il a besoin", alors que pour un supplément minéral tout est assimilé, besoin ou non, d'où risque d'excès).

----------


## slz

La même chose en pdf ici : http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/zoo/WholeP ... 2May29.pdf

----------


## slz

> Tu verras sur le document qu'il y a des valeurs très différentes pour une même espèce, ça peut dépendre du stade physiologique ou de la préparation (jeunes, adulte, proie entière, carcasse vidée ...)


Oui donc pour une approximation réaliste du régime normal d'un carnivore, laisser tomber les "neonatal" (plus de protéines, moins de minéraux) et "dressed carcass".

----------


## emmajojo

> Hop tiens voilà :
> http://www.rodentpro.com/qpage_articles_03.asp
> 
> Par contre attention : *c'est calculé sur matière sèche (MS = DM en anglais). Pour comparer avec un aliment industriel dont les taux sont donnés en % sur matière totale il faut recalculer (selon le % d'humidité dans l'aliment).*
> Pour simplifier, les recommandations habituelles ça donne :
> Protéines : 25% total, 28% sur MS
> Lipides : 12% total, 13% sur MS
> Ca : 0.6 à 2% total, 0.7 à 2.1% sur MS
> P : 0.5 à 1.6% total, 0.6 à 1.7% sur MS


merciii, je vais tchoupiner tout ça!(le but est d'y comprendre qqe chose aux histoires de minéraux dans les croquettes chat, parce que ça m'énerve de pas réussir à me faire un avis) 
...par contre, je suis bonne pour me remettre aux maths....en gros c'est quoi la formule pour convertir par exemple 1% de calcium dans une croquette qui a 10% d'humidité, en pourcentage sur matière sèche??

----------


## slz

Tu multiplies par 100 et tu divises par la MS, avec MS = 100 - humidité
Donc pour une croquette avec 10% d'humidité, tu divises par 0.9 .

----------


## emmajojo

merci, j'allais faire compliqué alors que c'est simple

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> Erreur de ma part    
> 
> C'est 4.044 le kg de TOTW 
> 4 le kg de orijen ca me suis pas tromper
> et 4.32 le kg de applaws 
> 
> 
> ...


Non le tableau n'est pas diffusé, demander moi par mp les tarifs des marques souhaités et je donne ca  :Smile:

----------


## irish55

j'en reviens aux croquettes sans cereales ,  je trouve qu'elles contiennent beaucoup trop de protreine, certaines ateignent les 45 °/.
quand je vois que 1 kg de viande du poher contient seulement 19 °/. de proteine , un peu plus pour la viande rouge.
dans la nature un carnivor ne trouvera jamais un aliment avec + de 30 °/. de proteine.
je pense a long , que les riens en prennent un cou .

----------


## eirtzouille

> j'en reviens aux croquettes sans cereales ,  je trouve qu'elles contiennent beaucoup trop de protreine, certaines ateignent les 45 °/.
> quand je vois que 1 kg de viande du poher contient seulement 19 °/. de proteine , un peu plus pour la viande rouge.
> dans la nature un carnivor ne trouvera jamais un aliment avec + de 30 °/. de proteine.
> je pense a long , que les riens en prennent un cou .


Et on va se répéter pour la xxx millième fois.

Seules les protéines d'origines VEGETALES sont dangereuses pour les reins, celles animales ne sont en rien dangereuses.

----------


## aurore

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui vivrait ou aurait vécu à l'étranger (vu qu'elles ne sont pas encore commercialisées en France) connaîtrait les croquettes Fromm Familly et pourrait me donner son avis?    :hein:

----------


## slz

> j'en reviens aux croquettes sans cereales ,  je trouve qu'elles contiennent beaucoup trop de protreine, certaines ateignent les 45 °/.
> quand je vois que 1 kg de viande du poher contient seulement 19 °/. de proteine , un peu plus pour la viande rouge.
> dans la nature un carnivor ne trouvera jamais un aliment avec + de 30 °/. de proteine.
> je pense a long , que les riens en prennent un cou .


Lre ce que j'ai dit plus haut : ce qu'il est possible de comparer ce sont des taux SUR MATIERE SECHE bien sûr, c'est pas comparable sinon    ::   !!!
Pour info voir les liens que j'ai donné plus haut avec l'analyse moyenne de quelques proies entières SUR MATIERE SECHE, on est dans les 50 à 60% de protéines en gros.
(pour info pour une croquette à 10% d'humidité, un taux de 45% de protéines sur le poids total correspond à 50% sur MS ).

----------


## eirtzouille

Aurore : composition = kifkif d'ORIJEN (par contre je ne sais pas c'est la même qualité au niveau : sans OGM, conservateurs, hormones, etc...)   :hein2:

----------


## slz

Et les carcasses broyées du poher à 19.2% sur total, ça fait 49.48 % sur MS. 
 ::

----------


## aurore

> Aurore : composition = kifkif d'ORIJEN


Tu es sure, parce que sur le sac de Fromm Familly Adulte, le taux de protéine est à 24% contre 40% chez Orijen?   :hein: 

Quant à la composition, c'est un inventaire à la Prévert: il y a de tout!!! Poulet, canard, tomate, fromage, pomme de terre, riz noir, riz blanc...   :fou:

----------


## eirtzouille

J'ai pas vu le riz moi  :fou: 

La composition d'orijen est chargé aussi, quand on vois ça :

Poulet frais désossé, poulet déshydraté, dinde déshydratée, pommes de terre jaunes, saumon du Pacifique frais (source naturelle de DHA et dEPA), farine de hareng, patates douces, pois, grand corégone frais, doré jaune frais, gras de poulet (conservé de façon naturelle grâce à de la vitamine E et de lacide citrique), foie de poulet, farine de saumon, dinde fraîche, ufs entiers frais, hareng frais sans arêtes, luzerne séchée au soleil, huile de saumon, racine de chicorée, algues marines biologiques déshydratées, citrouille, carottes, épinards, feuilles de navet, pommes, canneberges, amélanches, cassis, chlorure de choline, psyllium, racine de réglisse, racine dangélique, fenugrec, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, fleurs de camomille matricaire, pissenlits, sarriette, romarin, sel de mer, suppléments vitaminiques (vitamine A, vitamine D3, vitamine E, niacine, vitamine C, mononitrate de thiamine, riboflavine, vitamine B5, vitamine B6, acide folique, vitamine H, vitamine B12), suppléments minéraux (protéinate de zinc, protéinate de fer, protéinate de manganèse, protéinate de cuivre, sélénium), produit déshydraté de lactobacillus acidophilus, produit de fermentation déshydraté denterococcus faecium. 

 :lol2:

----------


## slz

Pour fromm family : je suis allée voir sur le site, apparemment il y a deux aliments sans céréales dans l'ensemble de la gamme seulement (gamme assez touffue et pas très claire, beaucoup de marketing pas forcément judicieux autour je trouve, bref, ça c'est juste mon opinion).
Pour ces deux aliments : grain free surf and turf et grain free beef frittata. 
Surf : 31.5 % de glucides, apportés par (dans l'ordre) : pomme de terre, farine de pois, patate douce
Beef : 32 % de glucides, apportés par : pois, pomme de terre, patate douce
Du point de vue quantité et origine des glucides, on est plus du côté de TOTW que Orijen, et surtout on a des "protéines de pois", donc c'est bien beau de dire sans céréales, mais si c'est pour rajouter des protéines végétales, c'est guère mieux    ::   .

----------


## eirtzouille

Bin merde, j'ai pas du tomber au bon endroit pour la composition c'est pas possible autrement   ::

----------


## slz

Pour info les ingrédients de ces 2 aliments sans céréales :


Surf  Turf
Ingredients:
Salmon, Duck Meal, *Potatoes, Pea Flour, Sweet Potatoes*, Duck, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Dried Tomato Pomace, Salmon Meal, Whole Dried Egg, *Pea Protein*, Chicken, Flaxseed, Cheese, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Chicken Broth, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.

Beef Frittata :
Ingrédients : 
Beef, *Peas*, Whole Dried Eggs, *Potatoes, Pea Protein*, Pork Meat Meal, Beef  Liver, *Sweet Potatoes*, Tomato Pomace, 
Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Flaxseed, Cheese, Safflower Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), 
Vegetable Broth, Whole Eggs, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Apples, Green Beans, Lecithin, Pork Cartilage, Potassium 
Chloride, Cranberries, Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Alfalfa Sprouts, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Folic Acid, 
Parsley, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, 
Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine 
Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, 
Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese 
Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.

Hah et du fromage ???    ::   Argumet commercial moisi.

----------


## irish55

ok,merci , ne vous enervez pas.
ces croquette fromm family ne se trouve pas en france ?

----------


## aurore

Le sac que j'ai à tester est le Gold adult et sa compo est la suivante:

Ingredients:
Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Oatmeal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite. 

Guaranteed Analysis
Protein	24% Min
Fat	16% MinGuaranteed Analysis
Protein	24% Min
Fat	16% Min
Fiber	3.5% Max
Moisture	10% Max
Ash	6.5% Max
Taurine	0.12% Min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids	2.6% Min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids	0.4% Min
Lactobacillus Acidophilus	100,000,000 CFU/lb Min
Bifidobacterium Longum	100,000,000 CFU/lb Min
Lactobacillus Plantarum	100,000,000 CFU/lb Min
Enterococcous Faecium	100,000,000 CFU/lb Min

----------


## zouzous

::   quelqu'un connait les Hollistics désolée pour l'orthographe ; on vient de me les conseiller ; se serait mieux que Orijen car je n'ai pas encore choisi et commandé. Merci pour votre réponse    :Embarrassment: k:  :reverence:

----------


## aurore

Je crois que le terme Holistique est très à la mode: les Fromm familly sont également holistiques...    ::

----------


## slz

On s'énerve pas on discute !    ::  
Non mais en fait c'est les images de rôti en sauce / cuisine ikéa / etc qui me mettent rogne. C'est énervant de les voir jouer comme ça de l'anthropomorphisme, c'est débile de faire son beurre sur de mauvaises conceptions de l'animal. C'est malhonnête je trouve.

----------


## zouzous

C'est super de discuter    ::   peut-être pour aider pourrait-on avoir un classement des marques de croquettes (des meilleures sans céréales si j'ai tout compris au moyennes qui en contiennent un petit peu car là je m'y perd)    :Embarrassment: k:  car même si on veut le meilleur pour nos animaux on se fait avoir par le marketing : aujourd'hui hollistics qu'on m'a conseillé serait meilleur que les orijens dixit le vendeur que j'ai eu aujourd'hui au téléphone....   :merci:  votre aide est grandement appréciée   :reverence:

----------


## slz

Il y a des sites qui font ça, après c'est pas forcément toujours à jour, il y a de nouvelles marques / gammes, des aliments qui changent de compo .... le mieux ça reste de connaître les critères de qualité et de se faire son opinion soi même.

Je ne trouve pas de "hollistics" sur google, tu es sûre de l'orthographe ? Y'a qu'un seul L à l'adjectif normalement, et je trouve pas de marque qui serait uniquement ça, toujours avec un/des autres mots, du genre "al***** nature holistic", "pronature holistic" etc ... (toujours au singulier d'ailleurs).

----------


## slz

D'ailleurs si c'est le pronature holistic, ils ont une recette sans céréales qui a l'air pas mal :


Formule canard à l'orange :

Ingrédients
Canard, farine de poulet, pommes de terre séchées, gras de poulet conservé avec un mélange naturel 
de tocophérols (source de vitamine E), farine de hareng, farine de poisson menhaden, pulpe doranges 
séchées, patates douces, purée de pommes séchées, purée de tomates séchées, pulpe de betteraves 
séchées, ufs séchés, cellulose en poudre, saveur naturelle de poulet, graines de lin entières, lécithine, chlorure 
de choline, chlorure de potassium, sel, carbonate de calcium, extrait de levure, sulfate ferreux, taurine, racine 
de chicorée séchée (une source dinuline), acide ascorbique (vitamine C), farine de crabe et de crevettes, 
oxyde de zinc, acétate de dl-alpha-tocophérol (une source de vitamine E), extrait de Yucca schidigera, bleuets 
biologiques séchés, ananas séché, sélénite de sodium, mononitrate de thiamine, sulfate de cuivre, moules vertes 
de Nouvelle-Zélande, concombre de mer, quinoa biologique, camomille biologique, graines danis biologiques, 
varech biologique séché, luzerne biologique déshydratée moulue, extrait de thé vert biologique, romarin biologique 
séché, persil biologique séché, menthe biologique séchée, curcuma biologique, gel daloès concentré, épinards 
biologiques séchés, brocoli biologique séché, chou-fleur biologique séché, protéinate de cuivre, protéinate de zinc, 
protéinate de manganèse, iodate de calcium, chlorhydrate de pyridoxine, oxyde manganeux, acide nicotinique, 
pantothénate de calcium, acétate de vitamine A, cholécalciférol (vitamine D3), acide folique, riboflavine, biotine, 
supplément de vitamine B12, carbonate de cobalt.


Analyses Garanties
Protéines brutes 30%  minimum
Matières grasses brutes 20%  minimum
Humidité 10%  maximum
Fibres brutes 4%  maximum
Cendres 8,5%  maximum
Calcium 1,6%  minimum
Phosphore 0,9%  minimum
Potassium 0,7% minimum
Sodium 0,32% minimum
Taurine 0,1% minimum
Vitamine A 25 000 UI/kg minimum
Vitamine D3 2 490 UI/kg minimum 
Vitamine E 135 UI/kg minimum
240 ml (8 oz) = 105 g
Énergie métabolisable   455 kcal/tasse      4 330 kcal/kg

----------


## valerie68

je sais plus quoi penser .... alors c clair que je suis aux hill's et que g bien compris que les cereales , notamment le mais n'etait pas bon du tout pour nos 4 pattes mais dans tte compo que je regarde ...origen en fait partie ,  il y a de la pomme de terre ....alors qu'on m'a dit que ct pas bon pour nos animaux   :hein2:

----------


## eirtzouille

Les patates sont moins mauvaises que les céréales et en plus, dans les ORIJEN c'est pas 60% de patate dans la composition, alors que hill's c'est 60% de céréales (maïs)

----------


## slz

Après faut pas non plus bloquer sur les céréales, déjà y'a céréale et céréale (riz ? maïs ou blé .... etc), et 20 % de riz c'est toujours mieux que 60 % de patates ....

----------


## valerie68

:Embarrassment: ops2:  okiii    ::  
et a part origen , que conseillez vous   s v p ?  pour mes mimis aussi je veux changer ... sachant qu'il y en a 5 et que ça va de 11 ans , 10 ans , 4ans , et 2 de 3 ans 
merki    ::

----------


## valerie68

alors je dirais que pour les matous j'utilise hill's depuis au moins 8 ans pour le + vieux qui m'avait fait des soucis de calculs auparavant avec 1 autre marque ....je n'ai pas remarqué d'intolerance vraiment ...par contre mon chien a souvent des renvois , qq fois des gaz , odeur forte des selles je trouve , mangent ces croqs sans plus ....sachant qu'andy a des soucis de mobilité suite a 1 hernie discale ....alors je comprends que l'on est pas sur le post pour primer telle marque mais des conseils seraient les bienvenus vu que je suis novice en la matiere ....

----------


## slz

Ca va dépendre aussi de ton budget - moi si j'achetais des croquettes (   ::   ) et avec un budget illimité ça serait Applaws, enfin je connais pas tout non plus, mais bon applaws - orijen dans le haut de gamme, ensuite taste of the wild en moins cher, avec céréales mais bien quand même et prix + bas, dog lovers gold, profine ....
Ensuite par exemple je connaissais pas les pronature holistic, les wolfsblut pareil découverte récente, du niveau taste of the wild je pense (niveau qualité, pas prix par contre    ::   ).

----------


## valerie68

ok merci slz    :Embarrassment: k: 
je viens de regarder sur post croq chats ( j'savais pas qu'il y en avait 1    ::  ) il parle aussi des now ....

----------


## purpleandgold

Et que pensez vous de mon cas? 
 deux chiens, chienne de 8 ans et demi tendance à faire du gras, chien de 7 ans et demi bien fait de sa personne, de gabarits moyen. Vu les petits souci de gras de la douce j'étais au Bosch Age and Weight mais mon chien se gratte assez et ma chienne à bien perdu, sûrement au fait que ces croquettes ne sont pas très appréciées...

Je suis donc en quête de croquettes Light (pas pour perdre mais pour maintenir un poids correct pas plus de 8-9% de gras)/sénior de bonnes qualités.
Je me suis tournée vers les hill**'s mature adult light senior mais le premier ingrédient est du maïs et le second des protéines de viande déshydratées... donc, un peu refroidie je continue mes recherches

que pensez vous des luposa*n ( zooplus )?
20 % protéine brute
8 % graisse brute
4,2 % fibre brute
8,5 % cendre brute
1,5 % calcium
1 % phosphore
0,36 % sodium
0,17 % magnésium

 Additifs par kg: 

13.000 iE vitamine A
1300 iE vitamine D3
130 mg vitamine E
4,4 mg vitamine B1
8,8 mg vitamine B2
5,3 mg vitamine B6
53 mcg vitamine B12
26,3 mcg biotine
0,44 mg acide folique
26,3 mg niacine
8,8 mg acide pantothénique 
175 mg vitamine C
1200 mg choline

j'ai également repéré également des acana senior mais le taux de matière grasse est de 14% et j'ai peur que ma belle redevienne bouboule.
que me conseillez vous? avez vous d'autres idées de marques? merci

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les LUPOSAN sont très grosses, mes chiens peinaient à les croquer, les premières étaient d'excellente qualité on les trouvait difficilement, celles qui sont sur ZOOPLUS ne sont plus de la même qualité.

----------


## purpleandgold

ah c'est pas des gros modèles mes chiens. dur dur de trouver des croquettes senior ou light avec une bonne composition avec un taux de gras pas trop élevé; après est ce que le poids qu'elle a pris venait des glucides de ses anciennes croquettes ou du taux de gras... pas facile de s'y retrouver

----------


## slz

Le problème oui c'est ça : si tu baisses les lipides en augmentant les glucides, ça change rien au problème   :hein2:  . D'autant plus que les glucides apportent des calories "vides", ça sert à rien à part ça quoi. Les luposan j'ai essayé = bof bof, peu de viande et beaucoup de patates dedans je trouve. Assez peu appétant.
Personnellement pour un "régime" je préfère garder un aliment bien protéiné, et baisser les rations - quitte à y rajouter des légumes pour faire du volume.

----------


## zouzous

:Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  avec SLZ ; lorsque j'ai réduit la ration de croquettes et rajouter des légumes carottes ou haricots verts très progressivement tu diminues et bien ma chienne a perdu 3 kg sur le long terme mais il faut choisir une bonne marque surtout pour les articulations car lorsqu'il vieillisse cela les aide ; ma chienne a 10 ans déjà ... moi aussi je cherche une marque sans céréales ....

----------


## purpleandgold

ah c'est bien ce que je pensais. Je continue mes recherches alors. Et dans les seniors vous conseillez quoi? j'ai repéré celles là mais pareil, sont elles bonnes?

les brit*care senior britcare

les pro*fines light et les senior

les nutr*am senior nutra*m

et enfin les acan*a light et les senior

bref vous voyez, un peu de tout, mais ce qui est dans mon budget. pareil, si vous avez d'autres propositions, je suis preneuse!

ps: on peut donc mélanger croquettes et légumes vert? genre haricots? pas de souci de problème de digestion? Comme dit plus haut, le souci n'est pas qu'elle perde du poids mais bien qu'elle n'en prenne pas.

----------


## Moonskin

Pour mes chats je suis aux H*ll's, notamment par rapport au taux de calcium etc...ça se passe très bien

Mais pour mes chiennes je suis au Acana, et j'en suis très satisfaite, elles ne prennent pas de poids, et j'en donne moins par rapport au reste avec céréales que j'ai testé mais qui me coûtait aussi cher
Les selles de mes chiennes sont très bien, ma petite fait beaucoup moins qu'avant et pète moins !
Ma grande ne rechigne plus devant sa gamelle et ne met plus 24h avant de faire son unique caca de la journée !

Si tu met des légumes verts régulièrement et progressivement, je pense que ça va bien passer, forcément au début ça peut donner une petite diarrhée mais ça passera, à tester quoi

----------


## zouzous

Ma chienne mange tous les jours avec ces croquettes soit des haricots verts soit des carottes et j'alterne. Il faut en rajouter dans sa ration très progressivement sauf si le chien est malade. Cela m'a bien aidée pour stabiliser son poids car en vieillissant c'est important pour leurs articulations.
Moi je n'ai pas de problème particulier avec les légumes ; veille juste si c'est des conserves à les rincer car sinon trop de sel mais ma chienne adore ses légumes ; quelquefois elle ne ne mange que cela d'ailleurs et me boude les croquettes : elle mange 2 fois par jour (habituée comme cela) : c'est une vraie herbivore ma chienne    ::   mais pour choisir mes nouvelles croquettes j'hésite encore : il va falloir que j'achète un petit paquet pour commencer et si cela ne va pas je changerai.

----------


## mimille05

Qui connait les croquettes Equilibre et instinct et peut m'en dire un peu plus dessus ?

----------


## mimille05

Je dirais un peu trop de calcium.. Mais sinon ?

http://www.equilibre-et-instinct.com/ei ... LAILLE.pdf

----------


## mimine

[quote=mimille05]Je dirais un peu trop de calcium.. Mais sinon ?

http://www.equilibre-et-instinct.com/ei/fiches/EXE_SEC_CHIEN_ADULTE_VOLAILLE.pdf[/quote]

Je dirais que ce sont des croquettes plutôt moyenne gamme :

- utilisation de *maïs et de blé* (les deux céréales les plus allergènes, avec le soja)

- viandes fraîches qui entrent dans la composition (26% au départ.. soit environ 5-10% au final) au lieu de viande séchée qui ne perd pas de son humidité lors de la cuisson... donc au final sur le produit sec, la viande n'est plus l'ingrédient principal.

- rapport CALCIUM / PHOSPHORE un peu trop élevé (on tombe sur 1.78, quand on sait que le chiffre idéal compris entre 1 et 2 devrait tendre à se rapprocher le plus possible du 1) = risque à long terme d'abimer les reins du chien

- niveau prix c'est très cher je trouve.... 85 les 12 kilos (conditionné en paquet de 500g, bonjour l'écologie) !
Pour le même budget tu peux avoir des *croquettes sans céréales* (ori*jen entre autres) qui seront 100x meilleures

----------


## mimille05

D'accord je te remercie. Elle est aux RC mais ne les supporte plus.

Du coup j'ai commandé 5kg d'EI, du coup je referai une transition vers les Orij*n avant la fin du seau.

----------


## skapounkette

Désolée je vais être un peu HS mais existe t-il un topic similaire pour les croquettes chat? j'aurais besoin d'infos...

 :merci:

----------


## mimine

> Désolée je vais être un peu HS mais existe t-il un topic similaire pour les croquettes chat? j'aurais besoin d'infos...


oui   ::   dans la partie "chats" du forum, il a le même intitulé que celui ci   ::

----------


## mimine

> D'accord je te remercie. Elle est aux RC mais ne les supporte plus.
> 
> Du coup j'ai commandé 5kg d'EI, du coup je referai une transition vers les Orij*n avant la fin du seau.


ça m'étonne pas que ta chienne ne supporte pas les RC   c'est quasiment de l'alimentation pour volaille maintenant...

Par contre attention avec les changements trop fréquents et rapprochés dans le temps : tu risques de la rendre difficile et surtout de lui perturber le transit  :Frown:

----------


## Titemanou91

> ça m'étonne pas que ta chienne ne supporte pas les RC   c'est quasiment de l'alimentation pour volaille maintenant...


*Faudrait peut être arrêter avec les généralités... RC convient très bien à une multitude de chien, tout comme ça ne convient pas à une autre partie. Perso les DLG (soit disant très bonnes) ont eu un effet désastreux sur mes chiens : chiasses pendant un mois, poils ternes (dommages sur des australiens...!), mon bleu merle avec la ligne dorsale rousse, mon noir tricolore avait des reflets roux partout,... Bref c'était pourri !! La je suis passé sur deux sacs de RC Maxi Sensible c'est génial pour eux : beau poil, 2 à 3 fois moins de crottes,... 

Tout ça pour dire que certains chiens ne vont pas supporter les "bonnes croquettes"  (pr******, RC, TOTW,...) alors qu'au pedi******* ils seront nickels... Pourtant la qualité est nettement moins bien, mais si ça convient...*

----------


## eirtzouille

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> ça m'étonne pas que ta chienne ne supporte pas les RC   c'est quasiment de l'alimentation pour volaille maintenant...
> 
> 
> *Faudrait peut être arrêter avec les généralités... RC convient très bien à une multitude de chien, tout comme ça ne convient pas à une autre partie. Perso les DLG (soit disant très bonnes) ont eu un effet désastreux sur mes chiens : chiasses pendant un mois, poils ternes (dommages sur des australiens...!), mon bleu merle avec la ligne dorsale rousse, mon noir tricolore avait des reflets roux partout,... Bref c'était pourri !! La je suis passé sur deux sacs de RC Maxi Sensible c'est génial pour eux : beau poil, 2 à 3 fois moins de crottes,... 
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que certains chiens ne vont pas supporter les "bonnes croquettes"  (pr******, RC, TOTW,...) alors qu'au pedi******* ils seront nickels... Pourtant la qualité est nettement moins bien, mais si ça convient...*


Et pourtant mimine a raison, les croquettes RC sont plus utiles et digestes pour des volailles que pour des chiens...  :hein2: 
C'est pas une généralité, c'est une constatation au vue des aliments utilisé, plus de 80% de céréales, sa fait peur pour un carnivore !
Tu vas me dire, mais le chien est un omnivore ! Non c'est un carnivore opportuniste, s'il ne trouve rien à bouffer de bon il se tournera vers tout et n'importe quoi, quoi que je n'ai jamais vu un chien crever de faim aller dans un champs de maïs pour se nourrir   ::  
Lorsqu'on regarde les dents d'un chien on voit bien qu'il n'a pas une dentition faite pour manger du végétale...

----------


## Titemanou91

*Attention, je n'ai pas dit que c'était des bonnes croquettes... Juste que ça convient très bien à certains chiens, alors que d'autres croquettes de bien meilleure qualité leur file des diarrhées, un poil terne, ect...*

----------


## delphine07

vous connaissez skinners ? (c'est fou, faudrait voir le nb de marques de croq qu'il existe).
je vois qu'il y a bcp de riz mais c'est normalement naturel: 
Sans blé, sans gluten de blé.
Sans soja, sans produit laitier, sans uf, sans buf 
Garanti sans OGM
Hypoallergénique
Sans colorant, arôme ou conservateur artificiel


Riz entier (40 %), viande dagneau déshydratée (25 %), orge, graisse de poulet, graines de lins entières, vitamines et minéraux, huile de romarin, mélange dherbes culinaires.

Protéines 20 %, matières grasses 12 %, fibres 3 %, cendres brutes 9,5 %, vitamine A 10.000 iu/kg, vitamine D3 1.500 iu/kg, vitamine E (sous forme dacétate dalpha-tocophérol) 280 iu/kg, cuivre (sous forme de sulfate de cuivre) 15 mg/kg.

Energie 370 cal/100g

----------


## Taysa

> D'accord je te remercie. Elle est aux RC mais ne les supporte plus.
> 
> Du coup j'ai commandé 5kg d'EI, du coup je referai une transition vers les Orij*n avant la fin du seau.


On ne fait pas de transition avec orijen !!

24 a 48h de diete suivant l'animal et sa sensibilitée et on donne directement orijen    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mimille05

Ah, et pourquoi pas de transition avec Orijen ? Simple question hein    ::  


Je vais bien voir comment elle supporte les EI, mais c'est clair que si je peux prendre encore mieux, je préfère faire ça.

----------


## Taysa

> Ah, et pourquoi pas de transition avec Orijen ? Simple question hein    
> 
> 
> Je vais bien voir comment elle supporte les EI, mais c'est clair que si je peux prendre encore mieux, je préfère faire ça.


Car c'est quasi que de la viande, le chien l'assimile parfaitement, il y a plus de risques a faire une transition en melangeant une croquette riche comme celle ci a d'autres que de ne pas en faire   :hein2:

----------


## mimille05

D'accord, merci beaucoup du conseil    ::

----------


## ptitealice

j'ai envie de passer les loulous aux TOTW, mais celles au canard sont pas dispo et commander le 13 ca va faire tard...
les High Prairie Canine , celles au gibier et bison ca peut faire l'affaire ? niveau appétence ? parce que le gibier ça sent fort quand même ça doit leur plaire aux toutous ?

----------


## delphine07

ça doit pas sentir si fort que ça, puis selon le chien "délicat", ils aiment pas tjs, on a cuisiné pour noel du sanglier (alors ça sent hyper fort, moi, je dis même que ça pue) on a la bull de mon frère qui n' y a pas touché ! les autres nous aurez bouffé la main.
je donne les TOTW au saumon, je sens pas particulièrement mais c'est bien mangé par les chiens donc les 2 autres varitétés ça doit être kif kif    ::

----------


## ptitealice

celles au saumon apportent autant que celles à la viande ?

----------


## delphine07

on a dit ici je crois que le calcium était un peu trop élevé dans celles au saumon,  je donne ça car y a un peu moins de protéines pour ma vieille mais à choisir j' en aurais pris un à la viande si c'est pour un chien sans soucis, c'est un peu en prévention que je donne ça pour une qui avait un taux d'urée un peu fort

----------


## ptitealice

Bon bah merci mais j'ai repris des Orijen    ::

----------


## delphine07

ah ben oui, c'est mieux en plus

----------


## ptitealice

Bah je voulais faire plaisir au porte monnaie, tant pis ça sera pour le mois prochain quand il auront de nouveau un stock chez TOTW    ::

----------


## delphine07

sur le site nourrir comme la nature tu en as ds les 3 choix

----------


## ptitealice

Arf oui j'y penserai la prochaine fois   :merci:

----------


## azrael66

Bonjour,

J'interviens pour vous demander un avis, car je m'était (plus ou moins) décidée et là à tout lire, j'hésite !    ::  

Pour résumer : j'ai un monstre de 16 mois, on sait pas trop ce que c'est (ressemble à un petit braque et a BEAUCOUP d'énergie, mais est en appartement), qui est nourri quasiment depuis le départ aux Orijen. Il y a eu une petite période Outdog (faute aux finances) et honnêtement, je ne sais plus ce qu'il a mangé comme chiot... Ca devait être du H's...

Il mange pas énormément, le sac de 13.5kg fait 3 mois tout pile (il fait 10kg le bestiau). Il est en bonne santé, à part que lorsqu'il avait dans les 4 mois, en voulant faire comme les chats, il a sauté sur la table à manger et s'est tordu la patte...du coup il a un petit fil que le véto a préféré laissé dans sa patte arrière plutôt que de l'opérer à nouveau. Il a très bien récupéré et ne semble avoir aucune séquelle.

Pourquoi je me demande si je ne devrais pas changer de croqs :
- son manque de motivation devant le bol
- ses prouts-prouts (réguliers et bien puants... ma chienne sentait le pneu brûlé, là c'est plus comme de la cacahouète oO)
- ses selles irrégulières (des fois molles et des fois non, le fait qu'il pousse très longtemps, très odorantes et ces dernièrs temps je les trouve plus régulières : avant c'était une fois le matin et une fois le soir et dernièrement c'est 2x lors d'une des 2 sorties et une fois l'autre)
- ça lui arrive de faire de bons bruits de bidon

Jeudi on a rdv chez le véto pour le rappel de vaccin. 
On va lui parler aussi du fait qu'on a l'impression qu'il a le bout du museau qui se dégarni un peu et le fait que des fois il se met comme à étouffer. Je me demande si il fait pas une allergie et qui serait liée à ses croqs... On n'a pas souvenir qu'il faisait ça auparavant. Ah et aussi, il a les canaux bouchés, donc il pleure beaucoup et sa truffe ne coule quasiment jamais. Une vraie plaie ce petit    ::  

Donc voilà, j'avais regardée pour passer au Totw, peut être celles au saumon, mais les taux élevés m'énervent d'avance...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je le remercie grandement d'avance !    ::

----------


## glendie

ton chien ne tolère peut-être pas les oeufs   :hein2:

----------


## nounou

Coucou, 

pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a un déstockage de croquettes Orijen Puppy dont la date de péremption va jusqu'à fin janvier ou février.
Le paquet de 20 kilos est à 55 euros et les frais de port sont offerts!   ::  
http://www.pets-animalia.fr/boutique/fi ... g_frnum=11  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## azrael66

> ton chien ne tolère peut-être pas les oeufs   :hein2:


Merci pour la piste! Je vais voir avec le véto si y a moyen de faire des tests. Mais si ce sont les ufs, il devrait mal réagir aux vaccins non? Or il n'en est rien.

----------


## glendie

pour les vaccins je ne sais pas , la dose est quand même infime, 

je ne supporte pas trop les oeufs et ça me donne un peu les mêmes pbs    ::    que ton loulou , je peux en manger mais pas beaucoup et pas souvent , je peux en manger dans les gateaux ou préparations, mais une seule fois par semaine et aucun souci avec les vaccins, pas de réaction .

----------


## Coline54

Bonjour, j'ai un petit souci avec mon chien il est sous croquettes hypoallergeniques mais il ne les mange plus.... il n'aime pas
Je suis donc a la recherche de croquettes SANS CEREALES, mais je nage un peu je ne sais ou en trouver et si elles sont bien, peut être le sujet a t'il déjà été abordé mais 16 pages a relire je n'en ai pas vraiment le courage, merci pour vos futures réponses :Smile:

----------


## mimine

> Bonjour, j'ai un petit souci avec mon chien il est sous croquettes hypoallergeniques mais il ne les mange plus.... il n'aime pas
> Je suis donc a la recherche de croquettes SANS CEREALES, mais je nage un peu je ne sais ou en trouver et si elles sont bien, peut être le sujet a t'il déjà été abordé mais 16 pages a relire je n'en ai pas vraiment le courage, merci pour vos futures réponses


alors petite question d'abord : il est sous des croquettes de véto pour quel souci à la base ?

Sinon la meilleure marque sans céréales reste (à mon avis) les Ori*jen   Sinon en équivalent moins cher tu as aussi : taste*of th wild, acana..

----------


## Coline54

Il a de gros problemes de peau et il s'avere qu'il se gratte moins quand il ne mange pas de céréales, il se dévorait les pattes, il le fait moins, son poil est devenu moins dur et il les perd moins mais.... il peut rester 3 jours sans manger les spe**********, il ne les aime vraiment pas

----------


## mimine

> Il a de gros problemes de peau et il s'avere qu'il se gratte moins quand il ne mange pas de céréales, il se dévorait les pattes, il le fait moins, son poil est devenu moins dur et il les perd moins mais.... il peut rester 3 jours sans manger les spe**********, il ne les aime vraiment pas


en effet, je pense alors que les Ori*jen au poisson seraient parfaites pour lui : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Ch ... ma6m3.html

----------


## Coline54

Merci beaucoup je vais regarder

----------


## chipsydjuves

coucou moi je donnais orijen a mes loulous et depuis quelques jours je leur donne TOTW et j'en suis tres contante ils adorent et leur caca est mieux moulé !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Andromaque

bonjour, j'aurais 2 petites questions :

-Connaissez-vous le *taux de calcium/phosphore et magnésium* "idéaux" car ils varient énormément selon les croquettes et me paraissent parfois très élevés. 
Enfin, je sais que pour les chats c'est très important, mais là j'ai une amie qui a récupéré un chien et elle m'a demandé des conseils -genre j'aime les animaux donc je m'y connaîs en alimentation canine... mais non en fait^^

-pour les orijen, j'ai lu des commentaires qui disaient que ces croquettes avaient "tué les reins" de leur chien, visiblement à cause du *taux élevé de protéines* : qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce que ça dépend de la taille ou de la race du chien ? Pour un petit chien ça va ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## slz

D'après l'AAFCO (association americaine des producteurs de pet food) :
Calcium : entre 0.6 et 2.5 %
Phosphore : entre 0.5 et 1.6 %
Rapport phospho calcique (Ca/P) : entre 1 et 2 (idéal = 1.1 à 1.2 pour un adulte, 1.1 à 1.4 pour un chiot / chienne allaitante)
Magnésium : entre 0.04 et 0.3 %

Le tout, exprimé sur matière sèche (sauf le rapport Ca/P bien sur qui est le même sur total ou sur MS).

----------


## Mlle_Boum

Je n'ai pas les pourcentages, mais je voulais vos avis concernant cette compo

Gamme Sénior, Marque hu****.

Froment, 
poulet, 
riz, 
farine de froment, 
pulpe de betteraves, 
graisse animale, 
graines de lin, 
hydrolisats de protéines de poulet, 
poisson déshydraté, 
huile de saumon, 
levure de bière, 
oeufs séchés entiers, 
sel, 
fructo-oligosaccharides, 
lecithine, 
extrait de tagetes, d'algues de mer, 
extraits de graines de raisins, 
extrait de moule verte.

Vitamine A 11500 UI/Kg
Vitamine D3 1150 UI/kg
Vitamine C 200 mg/kg
Vitamine E 450 mg/kg
Cuivre (sulfate de cuivre (II)) 10 mg/kg 
Taurine 1000 mg/kg
Antioxydants naturels approuvés par la CE : tocopherol.

Protéines brutes 22,0%, 
matières grasses brutes 9,0%, 
cendres brutes 5,0%, 
fibres brutes 3,0%, 
calcium 1,0%, 
phosphore 0,7%


Je me doute déjà que les premières lignes ne sont pas idéales, mais j'aimerai plutôt vos avis sur les autres composants, savoir s'il y a des additifs peu judicieux (j'ai quasiment relu toutes les pages du nouveau topic (après la cission des 37 pages obligatoires lol) et il me semble me souvenir que l'une d'entre vous à parler de conservateurs cancérigènes, mais alors quelle page et qui... O_o...)
Idéalement, je mettrais tout le monde au barf, même si ça avait fait bcp grossir ma nouille, elle avait du mal à porter ce nouveau poids avec ses vieilles articulations. Mais au moins elle était contente devant sa gamelle et elle avait un super poils...
Mais Alma ma 2e ça lui filait la diahrrée (un truc vert hyper odorant... Cette chienne à un estomac incompréhensible : même les acana ne lui ont pas réussit, ni les arden grange, et ce qui lui réussit - selles moulées, petites quantités - c les fidos sénior... j'en suis malade...).
Mais je kiffe le concept ! Même si mes chiens ont du mal... ('fin bref, c pas le topic du barf)

----------


## Andromaque

> D'après l'AAFCO (association americaine des producteurs de pet food) :
> Calcium : entre 0.6 et 2.5 %
> Phosphore : entre 0.5 et 1.6 %
> Rapport phospho calcique (Ca/P) : entre 1 et 2 (idéal = 1.1 à 1.2 pour un adulte, 1.1 à 1.4 pour un chiot / chienne allaitante)
> Magnésium : entre 0.04 et 0.3 %
> 
> Le tout, exprimé sur matière sèche (sauf le rapport Ca/P bien sur qui est le même sur total ou sur MS).


Merci beaucoup ! (désolée, je n'ai pas reçu de message signalant qu'on m'avait répondu)
Enfin, visiblement, la fourchette est très large ! On va viser à peu près au milieu... en tenant donc compte du % d'humidité. Merci encore !

----------


## rea

Je me prends toujours la tête sur l'alimentation de Lola (pit bull, 5 ans, 26kg, séquelles neuros, peau fragile et sujette à problèmes).
Donc après du 100% Barf, on est passé à du 50% croqu 50% Barf car la miss avait des soucis de gaz/selles irregulières.
Je lui donnais du Josera Optiness ou Kids (elle perds facilement du poid).

Mais mon véto me conseille pour ses soucis de peau, de tenter d'autres croqu.

J'hésite donc entre les Josera Sensi-Plus, les H****** Puppy lambrice, les H****** Sensitive skin, ou les RC Dermacomfort  :hein: 

Des idées?

(je vous metterais bien l'analyse des 4, mais mon ordi rame à mort, donc je n'arrive pas   ::   )

----------


## zouzous

Moi pour ma chienne quand elle a eu des problèmes de peau j'ai opté pour l'option de lui rajouter dans son alimentation (avec ses croquettes qui lui convenaient par rapport aux selles) de la levure de bière en paillette ; tu l'achètes en magasin bio ou en hypermarché au rayon diététique c'est la même pour nous. 

Je lui met l'équivalent de 2 petites cuillères à chaque repas (elle mange 2 fois par jour). Cela ne peut pas lui faire de mal cela contient des vitamines et des minéraux. Moi je l'utilise depuis 8 ans environ et depuis elle n'a plus eu de soucis de peau. 

Évidemment si c'est un problème d'allergie c'est différent mais tu peux toujours essayer au bout de 15 jours tu verras la différence au niveau peau, poil et ongles . Je l'ai déjà conseillé à de nombreux "maîtres" de chiens et cela à toujours donné de bon résultat sur plusieurs races différentes.    ::

----------


## Taysa

Bah REA hormis les josera (et encore) perso je n'en donnerais aucune    ::  

Orijen poisson    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## delphine07

je dirais d' essayer, sur 1 mois tu dois voir le résultat, y a que ça comme solution car un chien peut tolérer un truc qu'un autre ne tolèrerait pas.
je ne connais pas josera mais j' ai donné du hill's et ça convenait bien aux chiens qui en mangeaient, là j' essaye les totw, avec huile de saumon en +

----------


## rea

j'ai pas d'orijen, taste of the wild, etc...

merci pour vos avis.

la levure de biere ne suffit pas malheureusement...

----------


## delphine07

elle a quoi, "juste"  un poil pas bien beau ou des pustules ou croutes ?

car pour améliorer tu peux faire une sorte de bain d'huile, si c'est pas partout, tu lui passes de l'huile sur les plaies tu laisses un peu agir puis tu rinces, si c'est partout un bain par mois (attention si elle se lèche collerette), et bien rincer après l' avoir laissé pénétrer

----------


## zouzous

Si tu as déjà essayée la levure de bière sur plus de 15 jours et que cela ne suffit pas prends des croquettes qui te semble les meilleures dans son cas. 

C'est vrai si tu nous expliques son problème de peau avec plus de détail on pourra te conseiller plus utilement mais si c'est une allergie à un aliment il faut réduire au maximum le nombre d'ingrédient si tu ne peut pas faire de test ; 

Je connaissais un labrador qui perdait beaucoup de poils d'un coup sur le dos, les cuisses ... avec des croutes aussi qui était allergique en fait au buf (son maitre avait fait faire des tests) lui avait changé ses croquettes et c'était rentré dans l'ordre. 

Courage il faut persévérer car c'est dur de trouver ce qui leur convient le mieux.    :reverence:

----------


## Taysa

> j'ai pas d'orijen, taste of the wild, etc...
> 
> merci pour vos avis.
> 
> la levure de biere ne suffit pas malheureusement...


comment ca tu n'as pas   :hein: 

sinon bah j'opterais pour les josera au niveau de la compo   :hein2:

----------


## rea

> elle a quoi, "juste"  un poil pas bien beau ou des pustules ou croutes ?
> 
> car pour améliorer tu peux faire une sorte de bain d'huile, si c'est pas partout, tu lui passes de l'huile sur les plaies tu laisses un peu agir puis tu rinces, si c'est partout un bain par mois (attention si elle se lèche collerette), et bien rincer après l' avoir laissé pénétrer


j'ai eu ton MP  ::  
Merci pour l'idée, oui pourquoi pas, même si elle a déjà un shampooing spé...

Sinon globalement, ben le poil est légèrement clarsemé, elle a des points noirs, des pustules parfois, des rougeurs, la peau qui pèle, etc..Elle fait aussi des allergies, avec des plaque en relief, etc..




> Si tu as déjà essayée la levure de bière sur plus de 15 jours et que cela ne suffit pas prends des croquettes qui te semble les meilleures dans son cas. 
> 
> C'est vrai si tu nous expliques son problème de peau avec plus de détail on pourra te conseiller plus utilement mais si c'est une allergie à un aliment il faut réduire au maximum le nombre d'ingrédient si tu ne peut pas faire de test ; 
> 
> Je connaissais un labrador qui perdait beaucoup de poils d'un coup sur le dos, les cuisses ... avec des croutes aussi qui était allergique en fait au buf (son maitre avait fait faire des tests) lui avait changé ses croquettes et c'était rentré dans l'ordre. 
> 
> Courage il faut persévérer car c'est dur de trouver ce qui leur convient le mieux.    :reverence:


La levure elle en prend depuis bien 6 mois   ::  




> Envoyé par rea
> 
> j'ai pas d'orijen, taste of the wild, etc...
> 
> merci pour vos avis.
> 
> la levure de biere ne suffit pas malheureusement...
> 
> 
> ...


dans mon tiers monde ils en importent pas encore, donc je peux me brosser  :fou: 
ouais les Josera je préfère aussi niveau compo...

----------


## delphine07

t'as vu avec ton véto ? car c'est peut être même pas la bouffe qui est en cause, c'est chiant ces allergies des fois

----------


## corinnebergeron

2 cuillérées par jour d'huile de pépins de raisin sur sa bouffe le résultat devrait se voir au bout de quelques jours.

----------


## rea

> t'as vu avec ton véto ? car c'est peut être même pas la bouffe qui est en cause, c'est chiant ces allergies des fois


oui, oui, c'est pas que les allergies en fait, c'est un tout...
mais je crois que je vais faire des essais de croquettes sur plusieurs semaines, pour voir...




> 2 cuillérées par jour d'huile de pépins de raisin sur sa bouffe le résultat devrait se voir au bout de quelques jours.


je le fais déjà   ::

----------

rea tu as testé l'huile de saumon ?

----------


## slz

L'huile de pépins de raisin n'est pas intéressante vu que ce qu'n cherche c'est un apport en oméga 3, et de ce côté là elle ne sert à rien. Saumon c'est mieux, ou colza, ou noix, ou lin, ou chanvre.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ah bon ? Sur ma bouteille c'est marqué que c'est la plus riche dans les deux omegas ... faut que je me renseigne mieux alors !

----------


## avensis

bonjour,
je viens d'adopter une petite chienne coton de tulear de 10 ans, dont la maitresse est décédée et le maitre en phase terminale;je n'ai pas une grande expérience,donc les personnes qui avaient recueilli la chienne m'ont donné des croquettes Ulti.. mini senior et des Pedi.... mini senior ainsi que des boites Lyd..,car elle ne n'aime pas les croquettes toutes seules,je l'ai depuis une quinzaine de jours,et il va falloir que j'achète de la nourriture pour elle,que me conseillez vous?merci pour votre aide

----------


## chipsydjuves

moi je te conseil pour les avoir essayé orijen ou TOTW ! c'est de la bien meilleur qualité que ce que tu lui donnes en ce moment ! apres a 10 ans elle a peut etre des problemes de santé deja alors voir avec le veto si elle a besoin de chose specifique ???

----------


## avensis

nous étions déjà chez le véto;il trouve qu'elle est en bonne forme pour son âge,d'ailleurs quand nous nous promenons,elle trotte à bonne allure,seul bémol,sa patte arrière a parfois tendance à se bloquer un peu,en tous cas,merci pour la réponse

----------


## rea

> rea tu as testé l'huile de saumon ?


non, j'ai du mal à en trouver...




> L'huile de pépins de raisin n'est pas intéressante vu que ce qu'n cherche c'est un apport en oméga 3, et de ce côté là elle ne sert à rien. Saumon c'est mieux, ou colza, ou noix, ou lin, ou chanvre.


Lin, j'en donne!

Je vais essayer à tour de rôle les croquettes citées plus haut, et je vais essayé de trouver de l'huile de saumon   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## avensis

je viens de recevoir des croquettes orijen senior,la chienne a l'air de les apprécier,ce n'est pas encore  la ruée,mais elle les mange;il faut dire que leur odeur est tout à fait différente des PE......;j'ai bon espoir,le véto m'a dit que 10 ans d'habitudes ne se changent pas du jour au lendemain

----------


## johntarzan

Je viens de passer mes 2 chiens au TOTW canard (1er gamelle hier soir).

Ben ma chienne qui ne voulait / pouvait plus manger ses anciennes croquettes (des "de ca thlon" énergie nouvelle recette) se jette maintenant son auge.

En tout les cas elles sentent bon ces croquettes.

Il n'y a plus qu'a surveiller les crottes    ::

----------


## chipsydjuves

> Je viens de passer mes 2 chiens au TOTW canard (1er gamelle hier soir).
> 
> Ben ma chienne qui ne voulait / pouvait plus manger ses anciennes croquettes (des "de ca thlon" énergie nouvelle recette) se jette maintenant son auge.
> 
> En tout les cas elles sentent bon ces croquettes.
> 
> Il n'y a plus qu'a surveiller les crottes


ben je dois dire que pour les boubous j'ai vu la differences direct ! les crottes sont nickelllll !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## chipsydjuves

> je viens de recevoir des croquettes orijen senior,la chienne a l'air de les apprécier,ce n'est pas encore  la ruée,mais elle les mange;il faut dire que leur odeur est tout à fait différente des PE......;j'ai bon espoir,le véto m'a dit que 10 ans d'habitudes ne se changent pas du jour au lendemain


super tu nous diras ce que ca donne !!!!!!   ::

----------


## avensis

ma chienne a l'air de les apprécier (orijen senior),comme il me reste encore un peu des anciennes,je les mélange,mais elle fait le tri et ne mange que les orijen,d'ailleurs elle ne renifle que le sac orijen,même lorsque le livreur les a apportées et que le sac était encore soudé;pour le moment,les crottes sont bien,pas sèches,bien formées
j'ai découvert qu'elle avait un faible pour les pommes,nous en consommons beaucoup,mon épouse et moi,et quand elle m'a vu la première fois avec,elle m'a fait comprendre qu'elle en voulait aussi,je lui en ai donc donné un petit bout,elle l'a pris,mâchouillé et avalé,du coup,je lui en donne à chaque fois quelques morceaux

----------


## chipsydjuves

super et pour les chats quelqu'un peu me conseiller  j'ai entendu que orijen etait trop proteiné pour les chats !

----------


## slz

"trop protéiné pour des chats", ça ne veut rien dire, déjà pour le chien on ne connaît pas de limite maximale, mais alors pour le chat qui est un carnivore strict, ça n'a vraiment pas de sens. Tu peux dire à celui qui t'a dit ça que c'est faux    ::   .

----------


## chipsydjuves

oki merci donc je peux sans soucis prendre orijen pour mes chats !    ::

----------


## Taysa

*Applaws*   :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2: 



C'est juste LE MIRACLE que j'attendais depuis 3ans   :lol2: 

Nan plus serieusement, ganja a enfin pris les 5kg qui lui manquait, elle mange enfin sa ration TOUS les jours, honnetement je revis de plus me battre avec elle pour qu'elle mange et je suis heureuse de voir ma chienne faire des bonds a coté de la gamelle tellement elle est impatiente    ::  

Plus de pertes de poils, selles parfaites    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Poupoune 73

bonjour, j'ai emmené mes 2 chiens chez un véto ostéo hier qui sans jamais avoir vu E.T. en consultation "traditionnelle" a de suite détecté son point faible: le système digestif. je lui ai dit que j'allais les passer sur vos conseils aux croquettes sans céréales TOTW (je lui ai parlé du site nourrir comme la nature), ils sont actuellement aux croquettes décat. lui a renoncé aux croquettes sans céréales car elles contiendraient de la mélanine! il suit l'étude de je-sais-plus-quelle-éleveuse qui a dénoncé la présence de mélanine dans ses croquettes, qui entrainaient des pb de santé chez ses chiens (notamment la stérilité). perso je m'en fiche les 2 sont stérilisés mais la mélanine est toxique... bref qui peut éclairer ma lanterne à ce sujet? les TOTW contiennent-elles de la mélanine?
il préfèrerait le barf mais pas trop le temps de me pencher sur la question pour l'instant, et de toute façon notre congelo est riquiqui   ::

----------


## emmajojo

t'es vraiment sure qu'il t'as parlé de mélanine??
parce que la mélanine c'est en gros les pigments de la peau, ce qui fait qu'il ya des hommes noirs, blancs, jaunes, des chiens avec la langue bleue et d'autres avec les babines noires, des red nose, des albinos, donc je vois pas trop le souci là?ni ce que ça viendrait faire dans les croquettes(en tant qu'additif)?

----------


## eirtzouille

> Usage frauduleux de mélamine dans l'alimentation
> 
> Article détaillé : Scandale du lait frelaté en 2008.
> De la mélamine a plusieurs fois été volontairement introduite dans des aliments et des friandises pour faire croire qu'ils étaient plus riches en protéines qu'en réalité.
> En mars 2007, un scandale agro-alimentaire a fait connaître ce fait en Amérique du Nord, avec le rappel de 60 millions de boîtes d'aliments pour chiens et chats fabriquées en Chine et vendues sous 95 marques différentes, aux États-Unis, au Canada et au Mexique. Ces boîtes contenaient du gluten de blé « enrichi » par de la mélamine, adjuvant illégal aux États-Unis et dans d'autres pays. Un mois plus tard, le gouvernement chinois a déclaré que cette pratique était illégale.
> La mélamine pourrait dans certaines conditions bloquer les fonctions rénales, selon des chercheurs de l'Université de Guelph (Ontario), ce qui expliquerait certaines morts de chiens et chats ayant consommé ces aliments, de la mélamine ayant été détectée dans l'urine ou les reins de chats décédés, ainsi que de l'acide cyanurique (sous-produit métabolique de la mélamine), ces deux composés réagissant en formant des cristaux pouvant bloquer la fonction rénale, selon des chercheurs de l'université de Guelph8.
> Le 16 mars 2007, Menu Foods a rappelé 60 millions de boîtes de nourriture pour chiens et chats produites aux États-Unis avec des aliments importés, vendues sous 95 marques différentes aux États-Unis, au Canada et au Mexique, après la mort anormale d'au moins 14 animaux consécutive à une défaillance rénale dans la plupart des cas. Plus de 8 000 plaintes (pour certaines en nom collectif) ont été déposées à la Food and Drug Administration dans les semaines qui ont suivi aux États-Unis et au Canada.
> En mai, juillet et septembre 2008, quatre bébés chinois sont morts et des dizaines de milliers sont tombés malades après avoir absorbé du lait artificiel pour nourrisson contaminé : on y avait ajouté de la mélamine, afin de le faire apparaître plus riche en protéines.
> Les autorités chinoises ont reconnu que deux des compagnies laitières incriminées dans le scandale exportaient leurs produits (vers le Burundi, Gabon, Bangladesh, Birmanie et Yémen). Le scandale s'est encore amplifié, impliquant d'autres entreprises, d'autres produits et touchant un nombre toujours plus important de personnes.
> ...


SOURCE : WIKIPEDIA

----------


## Poupoune 73

mélamine pardon   :bouletjour:   tu as  raison, si j'ai bonne souvenance de mes cours de bio, 1g de mélanine différencie un suedois d'un Africain    :Embarrassment: ops2: 
http://www.croquettes-chats-chiens.com/ ils ont monté une asso pour dénoncer les méfaits de cette substance sur les animaux présente en alimentation industrielle, donc la clinique véto bosse avec cette asso la snac
voilà avez vous eu vent de mélamine dans les croquettes sans céréales?
eirtzouille j'ai lu le même article ^^

----------


## eirtzouille

Je n'en avait pas encore entendu parlé non...

Mais je suis les actus sur la SNAC donc je viens d'aller y faire un tour...

Entre la mélamine dans les sans céréales, et les mycotoxines dans celles avec céréales,je ne vois plus qu'une solution !

La viande crue   ::  

Non je rigole (quoi que), mais on est bien content à la maison de nourrir nos chiens avec de la bonne vian-viande fraîche en provenance direct de l'abattoir...

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui il m'a dit que le barf serait le top et il a un client qui se fournit en carcasses de poulets broyés direct de l'abattoir pour son st bernard... j'ai regardé le forum du barf vite fait, j'envisage de m'y mettre mais cet été quand j'aurai plus cours et donc plus de temps pour absorber les infos et regarder de près comment il faut faire...
comme quoi, il y a des vétos qui connaissent le barf et le conseillent!

----------


## emmajojo

ah oui je connaissais pas non plus, mais ça s'arrange pas là 
ça expliquerait cette croyance populaire comme quoi "les croquettes trop riches en protéines sont mauvaises pour les reins".merdasse.

----------


## Poupoune 73

le sujet hyper prise de tête "comment et avec quoi bien nourrir son chien"    ::

----------


## Tisouen

Quelqu'un connait les nutrivet ? 

Plus précisément la gamme nutrivet instinct.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Actuellement les TOTW (si j'ai bien compris le raccourci) sont en promo sur ZOOPLUS à 3 euros 30 le kg pour chien.

----------


## mofo

je crois que jusqu'à présent c'est sur pets animalia.com que j'ai trouvé les TOTW les moins chères, avec 55.90 les 13.6kg et 102.90 les 2x13.6kg

livraison très rapide dans un carton en parfait état. D'ailleurs il faut que je repasse commande, l'huile de saumon est aussi en promo.

----------


## Taysa

> je crois que jusqu'à présent c'est sur pets animalia.com que j'ai trouvé les TOTW les moins chères, avec 55.90 les 13.6kg et 102.90 les 2x13.6kg
> 
> livraison très rapide dans un carton en parfait état. D'ailleurs il faut que je repasse commande, l'huile de saumon est aussi en promo.


tu les payes 4.14e le kg alors que sur zooplus elles sont en ce moment a 3.30    :Embarrassment: k:

----------

> je crois que jusqu'à présent c'est sur pets animalia.com que j'ai trouvé les TOTW les moins chères, avec 55.90 les 13.6kg et 102.90 les 2x13.6kg
> 
> livraison très rapide dans un carton en parfait état. D'ailleurs il faut que je repasse commande, l'huile de saumon est aussi en promo.


Merci de l'info, j'viens de commander 3l d'huile pour 37

----------


## chipsydjuves

mince moi je viens de commander les totw pour chien et pour chat et je les ai reçu hier ! mais merci de l'info

----------


## slz

Juste pour info : je suis en train de comparer les devis que j'ai reçus (tarifs éleveur donc), et RC est plus cher que TOTW. 
Plus cher même que dog lovers gold et profine, pour lesquels je n'ai pas encore de devis éleveur donc avec les prix publics des sites habituels    ::   .
Et en plus ils ne veulent pas livrer moins de 500 kg    ::   .

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Pour chiennes sensibles et pas trop de sous
Cela vous semble comment - Merci

Composition:
farine de volaille, orge, maïs, farine de blé, de blé, graisse animale, farine d'agneau (au moins 5%), riz (min. 5%), son de blé, hydrolysat de viande, farine de poisson, pulpe de betterave (désucrage), levure (sèche), les pois, chlorure de sodium, farine de viande de moules ( au moins 0,1%), chlorure de potassium, de la chicorée.
contenu teneur en viande ou de protéines du transporteur origine animale (au moins 23%, base sèche), le pourcentage de protéines animales dans les protéines totales (min 62%). 
Additifs:
Les vitamines A (12.000 U / kg), la vitamine D3 (1.200 U / kg), vitamine E (70 mg / kg), la vitamine B1 (10 mg / kg) de la vitamine B2, (10 mg / kg), la vitamine B6 (6 mg / kg), vitamine B12 (30 mcg / kg), biotine (250 mcg / kg), l'acide pantothénique (20 mg / kg), la niacine (40 mg / kg), l'acide folique (2 mg / kg), la vitamine K (1 mg / kg), la vitamine C (70 mg / kg), le chlorure de choline (1.650 mg / kg), le fer [que le fer (II) sulfate monohydrate] (40 mg / kg), de zinc [l'oxyde de zinc] (70 mg / kg), de zinc [comme chélate d'acides aminés, hydrate] (45 mg / kg), le cuivre [comme le cuivre (sulfate II) pentahydraté] (10 mg / kg), le cobalt (0,3 mg / kg), l'iode [comme iodate de calcium, anhydre] (2 mg / kg), le sélénium [comme le sélénite de sodium] (0,2 mg). 
additifs technologiques:
Antioxydant. 

Analyse


Sodium 0,3%  
protéines brutes 21,5%  
Potassium 0,5%  
Phosphore 0,9%  
énergie métabolisable 15:25 kJ/100 g  
Magnésium 0,12%  
en fibres brutes 2,5%  
Matières grasses brutes 10,5%  
Calcium 1,1%  
Cendres brutes 6,0%

----------


## slz

Y'a du maïs et du blé, c'est pas terrible pour des chiens sensibles - il vaut mieux riz - orge - pomme de terre et autres, comme sources de glucides.

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Merci
En "pas très cher" , ca existe ?

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Celles ci serait mieux :

Composition :
farine de viande de volaille, maïs, farine de blé, blé, orge, graisse animale, fécule de pomme de terre, farine de poisson, épeautre, remoulage de blé, hydrolysât de viande, farine de viande, pulpe de betteraves déshydratées, graine de lin, petits pois, levure de bière (déshydratée), chlorure de sodium, carbonate de calcium, chlorure de potassium, farine de chair de moule (déshydratée), poudre de chicorée. 
Energie métabolisable : 15,20 MJ/kg 
Additifs :
vitamine A (12000 I.E./kg), vitamine D3 (1200 I.E./kg), vitamine E (70 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (10 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (10 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (6 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (30 mcg/kg), biotine (250 mcg/kg), acide pantothénique (20 mg/kg), niacine (40 mg/kg), acide folique (2 mg/kg), vitamine K (1 mg/kg), vitamine C (70 mg/kg), chlorure de choline (1250 mg/kg), fer (185 mg/kg), zinc (130 mg/kg), cuivre (10 mg/kg), cobalt (0,4 mg/kg), manganèse (20 mg/kg), iode (2 mg/kg), sélénium (0,3 mg/kg) 

Avec des anti-oxydants (extraits de végétaux très riches en tocophérol naturel, gallate de propyle). 


Analyse


kalium 0.5 %  
magnésium 0.12 %  
natrium 0.3 %  
calcium 1.05 %  
graisse brute 10.5 %  
protéine brute 21.5 %  
énergie métabolisable 15.25 KJ/100 g  
cendre brute 6.0 %  
fibre brute 2.5 %  
phosphore 0.85 %  

MERCI

----------


## audreymaxtuco

::    pardon blé et maÏs aussi...

----------


## slz

C'est quoi "pas très cher"  pour toi ?

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Une cinquantaine d'euros pour 15kg

----------


## slz

Hah ben c'est encore faisable :

- Dog Lovers Gold, 52  les 15 kg
Ingrédients: Agneau, riz brun, poulet, graisse de poulet, saumon, oeufs entiers séchés, graines de lin, huile de saumon, pommes, carottes, pois, levure de bière, menthe poivrée,yucca schidigera, probiotics, prebiotics, anti oxydant naturel préservé avec du romarin et mélange de tocophérol.
- Lupus Expert  (attention certains dans la gamme contiennent du maïs, d'autres non), 49.90  les 15 kg
Ingrédients: Poulet(mini.20%),poulet déshydraté,graisse de canard(mini.6%),riz,graisse de poulet,poudre d'oeuf,pulpe de betteraves,extrait de foie de poulet,levure de biére,minéraux et vitamines,fructo-oligo-saccharides,yucca,chicorée.
- Luposan, 54.99  les 20 kg. Moins cher mais contient moins de viande et beaucoup de patates
Composition : viande de volaille (exclusivement de dinde et de poulet), sous-produits végétaux (farine de pommes de terre), légumes, huiles, graisses (huile de tournesol pressée à froid, graisse de volaille), minéraux, oeufs et sous-produits d'ufs, gélatine, levure, herbes.

après il doit y en avoir d'autres, là c'est ceux que je connais en cherchant 5 minutes.

----------


## Taysa

Profine est plus que dans tes prix    :Embarrassment: k: 

46 / 15kg sur du adulte simple    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## slz

Taysa, tu livres sur toute la france ?

----------


## Taysa

Vi toute la france    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## slz

mp !

----------


## Taysa

A pas les MP moi    ::

----------


## slz

(heu pardon e-mail - je t'envoie ça de mon mail pro, demande de devis blabla)

----------


## delphine07

> Vi toute la france   k:


domage j' ai jamais re été contacté pour les toutes les infos.

Merci pour les, promos, je vais vite passer commande    ::

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> Vi toute la france   k:
> 
> 
> domage j' ai jamais re été contacté pour les toutes les infos.
> 
> Merci pour les, promos, je vais vite passer commande


Pardon ?! j'ai toujours repondu a tous tes mails et je n'ai jamais eu de suite   :hein2: 
ensuite tu as commander sur le net donc voila    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## delphine07

:non:   tu m' avais dit avoir transmis mon mail à une personne qui devait me recontacter, et je ne l' ai jamais été   :non:

----------


## Taysa

> :non:   tu m' avais dit avoir transmis mon mail à une personne qui devait me recontacter, et je ne l' ai jamais été   :non:


Ce qui a etait fait, mon collegue etant fort debordé on a du se croiser j'en suis fort désolé, n'hesite pas a me recontacter par mail que l'on en re-discute si tu le souhaites    ::

----------


## delphine07

ah ok, je n' ai donc effectivement pas été recontacté, je viens de passer commande à l'instant, je veux pouvoir être sûre d'avoir de quoi nourrir les chiens donc je vais là où ça me livre   ::

----------


## Taysa

Ah non mais je te rassure, on livre sans fautes    :Embarrassment: k: 

Mon collegue ne fait jamais de "faux plans" et en plus etant proche de chez toi je me deplacerais moi si il le faut !
La la prochaine livraison est le 6 mars pour l'expo   :ange2:

----------


## delphine07

> Quelqu'un connait les nutrivet ? 
> 
> Plus précisément la gamme nutrivet instinct.


je connaissais de nom, tu en donnes ? y a de + en + de choix, c'est fou (le marché est bon à prendre), je suis entrain de me renseigner sur des croquettes anglaises

----------


## Taysa

Serieux j'en suis vraiment désolé,    ::

----------


## delphine07

c'est pas grave mais vu mon caractère je me suis dit que vu qu'il me contactait pas ben je ne contacterais pas non plus    ::  
je vais peut être à valence, mais je viens juste de faire une commande, il y aura un stand ?

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Taysa

> c'est pas grave mais vu mon caractère je me suis dit que vu qu'il me contactait pas ben je ne contacterais pas non plus    
> je vais peut être à valence, mais je viens juste de faire une commande, il y aura un stand ?


Nan pas de stand mais on sera un pti nombre et le vendeur sera la il te repondra sans soucis    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## la_puce

suis je la seule ou d'autres toutous sont devenus des loukoums en mangeant des orijens    ::    ?

on a réussit à lui faire perdre 1kg mais on a du vachement diminué (on est à 120g pr jour pour un chien de 17.4 qui devrait en faire 16.5kg max, il était monté à 18.4    ::   )

----------


## emmajojo

oh vache 
il a quel âge biscuit?
je trouve que pour les adultes à activité "modérée", faut y aller tranquille sur les dosages, le problème étant qu'ils se retrouvent frustrés par le volume.

----------


## lealouboy

Avec les Orijen Coyot avait un peu grossi mais sans plus ? avec les arden grange il se transforme en p'tit boudin  ? je pense que quand ça leur convient bien et qu'ils assimilent bien, ils profitent bien aussi    ::

----------


## Tisouen

> Envoyé par Tisouen
> 
> Quelqu'un connait les nutrivet ? 
> 
> Plus précisément la gamme nutrivet instinct. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai une oportunité pour en vendre. J'ai eu un contact avec le fournisseur lors d'une expo canine. Mais c'est vrai que vu le nombre de marque de croquettes c'est pas évident de faire un choix. 

Y a plusieurs gamme dans la marque mais celle la c'est celles qui se rapprochent le plus des orijen.

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par delphine07
> 
> c'est pas grave mais vu mon caractère je me suis dit que vu qu'il me contactait pas ben je ne contacterais pas non plus    
> je vais peut être à valence, mais je viens juste de faire une commande, il y aura un stand ?
> 
> 
> Nan pas de stand mais on sera un pti nombre et le vendeur sera la il te repondra sans soucis   k:


Delphine si tu veux bien me renvoyer un mail que l'on puisse discuter ensemble d'eventuels propositions de commandes etc maintenant que j'ai tous les tarifs etc je te renseignerais sans souci   :ange2:

----------


## la_puce

> oh vache 
> il a quel âge biscuit?
> je trouve que pour les adultes à activité "modérée", faut y aller tranquille sur les dosages, le problème étant qu'ils se retrouvent frustrés par le volume.


il a eu 5 ans en decembre

----------


## emmajojo

120g ça fait vraiment peu je trouve.peut etre le passer aux seniors, pour pouvoir augmenter un peu?

----------


## la_puce

on était au départ à 170g et mm en baissant de 50g il a perdu qu'un kilo    ::  

je pensais sinon à changer de croquette tout en restant dans une gamme sans céréale
le truc qu'on trouvait pas mal dans les orijen c'est qu'il a des chondroprotecteurs (il est biscornus des pattes) mais bon après il est sous cosequin

----------


## emmajojo

ça fait longtemps que tu as baissé?parce que faut pas etre pressé des fois, si ça se trouve il est pas encore stabilisé?

----------


## la_puce

on a baissé petit à petit sur un mois

----------


## emmajojo

un mois c'est pas assez pour avoir du recul sur un régime je trouve.
perso j'ai mis un an pour faire perdre 5kg à la vieille, bon j'ai pris le temps aussi  mais faut le temps que l'organisme se stabilise, pour réajuster après.et puis un régime "express", c'est pas très bon toute façon.
je changerais rien pendant un mois encore, et après pesée, et là tu verras en fonction

----------


## la_puce

mais du je reaugmente un peu ou je le laisse a 120g ?  (en sachant qu'on rajoue du fromage blanc ou des haricots verts)

----------


## chipsydjuves

alors moi j'ai mis ma fifille au regime et en faite je lui met moin en quatité et je complete par des harricots verts comme ca elle a l'impression de manger beaucoup !  :|

----------


## emmajojo

> mais du je reaugmente un peu ou je le laisse a 120g ?  (en sachant qu'on rajoue du fromage blanc ou des haricots verts)


vu qu' il a des trucs à coté et s'il a pas l'air de crever la dalle, je bougerais rien pour l'instant, sinon tu vas jamais savoir comment doser les rations.
et pesées régulières, et tu ajustes en fonction

----------


## Darlow

Oh là là, dur dur de savoir quoi leur donner après avoir lu tout ça!!!    ::  
Moi qui pensais être une bonne maman en leur donnant des Propl** saumon depuis des mois, je vais revoir ma copie!    ::   C'est fou quand même que certaines marques chères soient en fait plus ou moins merdiques...   :ben: 
Mes loulous ont un paquet entamé et un autre de 15 kgs en stock, mais après je vais tenter de leur faire goûter autre chose (en espérant qu'ils aiment tous les 2 autant que leurs actuelles), tant qu'à payer, autant donner le top!    ::  
Avec tout ce que j'ai lu, je ne sais plus si quelqu'un a déjà posé la question et à quelle page, donc excusez-moi si je fais doublon, mais les Orij*n, ça convient aussi aux chiens pantouflards ou pas trop (gamme poisson)?
 :merci:

----------


## ptitealice

Oui suffit d'adapter leur ration en fonction de leur activité !

Bon mes loulous ont fini orijen et je les ai passés aux TOTW, ils les adore ! par contre elles ont pourtant la même taille mais Chuck les mache (c'est un aspirateur normalement), elles ont l'air plus lourdes que les orijen non ?

----------


## Darlow

Merci! Pour quelle raison les as-tu passés ensuite aux TOTW? Pour voir leur préférence ou bien ils n'aimaient pas les Orij*n?

----------


## delphine07

> par contre elles ont pourtant la même taille mais Chuck les mache (c'est un aspirateur normalement), elles ont l'air plus lourdes que les orijen non ?


je vais surement devoir la passer aux origen mais effectivement ma gloutonne de fila brasileiro (donc un gros chien) ne gobe pas les TOTW, elle mange doucement vu la taille des croquettes j' aurai jamais cru, peut être qu'elles sont plus dures.

Darlow, les TOTW sont moins chères que les origen

----------


## delphine07

> Y a plusieurs gamme dans la marque mais celle la c'est celles qui se rapprochent le plus des orijen.


après si effectivement la qualité est là même un peu infèrieure aux origen, la seule chose qui peut faire passer les origenivore à celle là, c'est le prix

----------


## Taysa

Si certains d'entre vous cherchent du Applaws il faut savoir que nous serons les seuls maintenant en France a le commercialiser ! 
La marque ayant decider de se consacrer a la gamme chat dur de se la procurer ! 

Perso entre orijen et totw, orijen est quand meme bien meilleur en qualitee ! 
Apres orijen ne convient pas a tous les chiens et sans faire l'essai dur de savoir ! 

Y'a une nouvelle gamme tres tres interessante qui arrive sur le marche : brit care venaison sans cereales, la compo est tres tres bonne ! Meme meilleur qu orijen puisqu un rapport energies metabolisables superieures !

----------


## ptitealice

> Merci! Pour quelle raison les as-tu passés ensuite aux TOTW? Pour voir leur préférence ou bien ils n'aimaient pas les Orij*n?


Ils adorent et digèrent super bien les deux, c'est juste pour mon porte monnaie ^^

----------


## ptitealice

> Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
>  par contre elles ont pourtant la même taille mais Chuck les mache (c'est un aspirateur normalement), elles ont l'air plus lourdes que les orijen non ?
> 
> 
> je vais surement devoir la passer aux origen mais effectivement ma gloutonne de fila brasileiro (donc un gros chien) ne gobe pas les TOTW, elle mange doucement vu la taille des croquettes j' aurai jamais cru, peut être qu'elles sont plus dures.


Oui ça m'a fait bizarre aussi de le voir les croquer lol

----------


## Darlow

:merci:   pour vos réponses! Ce sont les 2 marques qui m'attirent le plus, je leur prendrai un petit sac pour leur faire goûter et on verra si l'une ou l'autre leur plaît mieux!

----------


## Lotte78

En ce moment sur France Inter, l'émission Service Publique est consacrée aux croquettes : http://sites.radiofrance.fr/franceinter/accueil/

----------


## ptitealice

moué, je viens d'écouter et je tombe sur "pouquoi prendre un chihuahua" "parce que c petit, ça peut faire dans la litière    ::   "

----------


## chipsydjuves

alors moi je suis passer au totw car les caca avec orijen etait moyen ! et depuis que mes loulous mangent totw ca va bien mieux !!! 
et oui en effet elles sont moin cher aussi    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## delphine07

> moué, je viens d'écouter et je tombe sur "pouquoi prendre un chihuahua" "parce que c petit, ça peut faire dans la litière     "


Pareil   :demon:   je suis outrée de très TRES souvent entendre (lire) ça, les proprios qui lers habituent à la litière soit disant pour pas qu'il ait à se retenir pendant ml' absence, j' ai des doutes.

Taysa, la société de croquettes a t elle un site ?

----------


## Lotte78

> moué, je viens d'écouter et je tombe sur "pouquoi prendre un chihuahua" "parce que c petit, ça peut faire dans la litière     "


Wé entendu aussi   :shock: 

Bon en fait l'émission est plutôt sans intérêt, ça vise plus à faire la promo du magazine "60 millions de conso" qui vient de sortir...

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par ptitealice
> 
> moué, je viens d'écouter et je tombe sur "pouquoi prendre un chihuahua" "parce que c petit, ça peut faire dans la litière     "
> 
> 
> Pareil   :demon:   je suis outrée de très TRES souvent entendre (lire) ça, les proprios qui lers habituent à la litière soit disant pour pas qu'il ait à se retenir pendant ml' absence, j' ai des doutes.
> 
> Taysa, la société de croquettes a t elle un site ?


Non le site est en cours de creation    :Embarrassment: k: 

Attention avec TOTW on a beaucoup de clients qui se plaignent d'allergies cutanées (problemes de poils) avec la gamme bison, reaction a la viande rouges (boeuf) en fait    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Tisouen

> Si certains d'entre vous cherchent du Applaws il faut savoir que nous serons les seuls maintenant en France a le commercialiser ! 
> La marque ayant decider de se consacrer a la gamme chat dur de se la procurer ! 
> 
> Perso entre orijen et totw, orijen est quand meme bien meilleur en qualitee ! 
> Apres orijen ne convient pas a tous les chiens et sans faire l'essai dur de savoir ! 
> 
> Y'a une nouvelle gamme tres tres interessante qui arrive sur le marche : brit care venaison sans cereales, la compo est tres tres bonne ! Meme meilleur qu orijen puisqu un rapport energies metabolisables superieures !


Pour Orijen, j'ai eu un premier contact avec eux pour revendre (pas de fournisseur en loire atlantique) mais après impossible d'avoir un deuxième contact... Vous etes plusieurs dans votre société ?

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> Si certains d'entre vous cherchent du Applaws il faut savoir que nous serons les seuls maintenant en France a le commercialiser ! 
> La marque ayant decider de se consacrer a la gamme chat dur de se la procurer ! 
> 
> Perso entre orijen et totw, orijen est quand meme bien meilleur en qualitee ! 
> Apres orijen ne convient pas a tous les chiens et sans faire l'essai dur de savoir ! 
> 
> Y'a une nouvelle gamme tres tres interessante qui arrive sur le marche : brit care venaison sans cereales, la compo est tres tres bonne ! Meme meilleur qu orijen puisqu un rapport energies metabolisables superieures !
> ...


Nan la personne est seule a revendre, moi je suis juste une amie benevole qui fait de la pub etc    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Darlow

Est-ce qu'il y a un endroit où je peux demander des échantillons d'Orij*n et TOTW gratuitement?
J'envisage de changer de croquettes pour mes chiens et pour mon chat qui sera chez nous d'ici quelques jours.
J'ai vu qu'on peut en demander gratuitement sur Pet's Animalia, mais il y a 10 euros de frais de port, du coup ça revient cher l'échantillon.
Et sur Nourrircommelanature c'est pareil, il y a des frais de port si je ne commande que ça, alors ça fait cher les échantillons là aussi, et j'aimerais vraiment faire tester à mes poilus avant d'acheter un sac de croquettes, vu le prix!    ::  
J'ai vu que chez Zoopl*s ils font des sachets de 400 g d'Orij*n, donc si je ne trouve pas d'échantillons, je pourrai toujours prendre un petit sachet pour voir s'ils les apprécient mais pas TOTW.
Voilà, si quelqu'un sait vers qui me tourner, ce serait sympa de me l'indiquer!    :Embarrassment: k: 

Par ailleurs, en lisant les commentaires des clients sur plusieurs sites, certains disent que leurs chiens ont développé des problèmes rénaux avec les Orij*n: vous pensez qu'ils n'ont pas bien dosé, ou alors c'est possible que certains ne les supportent vraiment pas car elles sont trop "riches"?   :hein2:

----------


## Wistiti

Je ne connais pas les croquettes de la marque orijen. 
On donne a nos chiens des croquettes d'origine italienne, qu'ils supportent très bien. Elles sont très digestes , et les selles sont assez réduites. 




> Description :
> 
> Aliment complet pour chiens adultes de toutes race qui exercent une activité ordinaire.
> 
> Il se distingue par sa haute quantité d'énergie (4'650 kilocalories), l'appétence élevée et la complète digestibilité.
> 
> Nuova est la seule maison qui à introduit la notion d'extrusion sélective dans l'aliments. Cette technique de production élève la teneur nutritionnelle et l'assimilation du produit, tout en respectant les caractéristiques supérieures des ingrédients.
> Ingédrients :
> 
> Maïs extrudé, viande, saindoux, riz soufflé, gluten de maïs, complexe minéral et vitaminé, antioxydants : BHT, BHA


le seul hic, dur de se les procurer en France ..

----------


## Wistiti

Les croquettes sont fabriqués par le système d'extrusion.

c'est a dire qu'au lieu que les aliments soit tous mixés et cuit a haute température

comme la plupart des autres croquettes du marché.

1 ere étape: souflage du maÏs a haute température pour une digestion compléte

2 eme étape: la viande de porc est cuite a base température pour en extraire le

créton d'un coté et le saint doux de l'autre.

3eme étape: le maÏs est envelopper de saint- doux a froid puis du créton.

La croquette  est composé de:

- 30% de viande de créton de porc

-20% de saint-doux

- 40% de maÏs

- 5% de riz

- 5% de compléments vitamines et minéraux

Il s'agit d une alimentation semi- fraiche a haute disgestibilité environs

90%.

Les ingrédiens sont tous de grandes qualités a consomation humaine.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Saindoux, pas saint doux ... petite précision sans méchanceté !

----------


## zouzous

::   c'est peut-être le saint des croquettes   :jesors:

----------


## doumé

bah, quand même ! ça fait 45 % de céréales ! dont 40 % de "maïs" ....
Ensuite : 20 % de saindoux ( graisse de porc ) c'est pas de la viande, et ça coute kedale ...
30 % de cretons de porc ( c'est très gras aussi, pas de muscle ....
Les 5 % de complément sont certainement de synthèse, et vue la pauvreté de cette alimentation, peuvent pas faire moins.
Perso, je sais pas combien ça coûte, mais ça doit être cher les kg de maïs et de graisse de porc ....

----------


## Wistiti

je me renseigne justement pour avoir des avis sur cette alimentation. Les chiens la digère très bien, on ajoute régulièrement de la viande dans les rations ainsi que des compléments alimentaire pour les articulations. On a encore jamais eu de problème de transit ou autre avec ces croquettes.

Plusieurs personnes donnent cette alimentation a leur chien de course.. donc je ne pensais pas que ca pouvait etre si mauvais..

----------


## Spirale

Résultats des Applaws sur deux de mes chiens (les autres sont au BARF):
Beaucoup de gaz (particulièrement nauséabonds) et une grosse prise de boisson pour l'un d'eux dans les heures suivant le repas
Du coup : Taste of the wild (poissons) - retour à la normale, plus un poil tout brillant pour ma berger qui avait un poil terne

----------


## Taysa

> Résultats des Applaws sur deux de mes chiens (les autres sont au BARF):
> Beaucoup de gaz (particulièrement nauséabonds) et une grosse prise de boisson pour l'un d'eux dans les heures suivant le repas
> Du coup : Taste of the wild (poissons) - retour à la normale, plus un poil tout brillant pour ma berger qui avait un poil terne


De toute maniere Applaws ne sera quasi plus commercialisé en france, hormis par certains petits fournisseurs et encore parceque moi j'ai galerer aupres du mien pour en avoir.
Peu de gens sont convaincus apparament, mais quand on l'est c'est le miracle, nous proprios de bullys qui avont du mal a nourrir nos chiens applaws fut la seule solution !

----------


## lya_api

J'aurais aimé avoir un avis sur les croquettes RC dermaconfort. J'explique, ma chienne est apparemment allergique à quelque chose (on n'a pas encore fait le test, je vais demander au véto prochainement) et comme elle a de se fait des ptits pb de poils, et que le véto lui avait donné un produit pour sa peau et son poil, je me suis dit qu'au lieu de lui prendre ses croquettes habituelles qu'elle boude, j'allais passer au dermaconfort... Déjà niveau gout elle les adore, et ne boude plus du tout les croquettes, mais je me demandais niv qualité ce que vous en pensiez?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Dans les TASTE OF THE WILD au bison c'est du bison ou du boeuf ? Parce que le bison est une viande maigre, très riche en protéines et pauvre en graisse, les amérindiens ne connaissaient pas le cholestérol ... pas du tout allergogène. Enfin j'espère parce que je teste en ce moment tous les goutes suite à une super promo sur Z.....

Les APPLAWS, ACANA, ORIGEN ont été boudées par mes chats, ont filé des gaz à mes chiens ... j'ai essayé aussi une marque au nom grec citée plus haut, ma chienne USHANA s'est mise à pisser des mares. Avec les TAst .... aucun souci sauf que çà défile vite, ils en redemandent !

----------


## Spirale

Juste pour m'informer, parce que de toute façon, je ne les utiliserais pas (vu les ingrédients qu'il y a dans les hill*...), quelqu'un a déjà donné des hill* T/D, croquettes pour éviter le tartre ? C'est pour savoir si ça a réellement une efficacité, car c'est ce que la véto m'a proposé pour ma chienne qui fait beaucoup de tartre (mais elle est au barf et je n'ai pas l'intention de changer)

----------


## slz

> J'aurais aimé avoir un avis sur les croquettes RC dermaconfort.


il faut que tu nous donne la composition et l'analyse moyenne pour ça.

----------


## aurore

Je ne sais pas si ce sujet a déjà été abordé, a priori je ne l'ai pas vu   :hein2:  : est-ce que quelqu'un a lu le reportage de 60 Millions de Consommateurs sur les croquettes pour animaux? Les résultats sont assez... déconcertants   :suspect:   Avec à la fin du reportage un article consternant sur le fait que le chien doit absolument manger après son maître (je ne vois même pas de rapport avec le thème de l'article qui est "Nos chiens sont-ils bien nourris?"     ::   )

----------

Bonjour,

j'ai un chien (provisoirement) à la maison qui  a presque 12 mois il a une dysplasie de la hanche... c'est un grand chien (67 cm à 12 mois X Akita)
est-ce qu'il lui faut une alimentation spécifique ou est-ce que je peux lui donner sans souci les mêmes croquettes "lights" qu'à ma chienne stérilisée de 4 ans ?

----------


## emmajojo

mais c'est sur pour la dysplasie?parce qu'il peut yavoir plusieurs causes à une raideur des postérieurs.

tout dépend de l'analyse pour les croquettes, mais si c'est une dysplasie l'alimentation est importante.
(rapport phospho calcique le plus pret de 1,5 possible, et un autre truc que j'ai oublié)

...et je retrouve plus mon fichier sur dysplasie et alimentation, faut que je range mon ordi

----------

ben sa démarche c'est la première chose qui m'a interpellé et fait penser qu'il était vieux hier soir, il est pas seulement raide, il est pas stable, à part ça je ne lui fait passer aucune analyse   :hein2: 
je m'étais renseignée sur la race Akita il y a un moment déjà et à ce que j'ai lu c'est des chiens chez qui c'est très courant   :hein2: 
c'est une prise de sang qu'il faut faire ? ( excusez moi j'y connais rien )

----------


## emmajojo

nan faudrait une radio  c'est une usure du cartilage au niveau des hanches.(ou des coudes, mais là c'est pas le problème)
il tangue?il se couche en mode grenouille ou pas(il peut étirer ses pattes totalement vers l'arrière?quand il court les pattes arrières se croisent?

toute façon il a fait le plus gros de sa croissance, donc c'est pas pour les qqes jours où il est chez toi que ce qu'il mange va changer grand chose, t'inquiète.
par contre il faut qu'il se muscle.

----------

> nan faudrait une radio  c'est une usure du cartilage au niveau des hanches.(ou des coudes, mais là c'est pas le problème)
> il tangue?il se couche en mode grenouille ou pas(il peut étirer ses pattes totalement vers l'arrière?quand il court les pattes arrières se croisent?
> 
> toute façon il a fait le plus gros de sa croissance, donc c'est pas pour les qqes jours où il est chez toi que ce qu'il mange va changer grand chose, t'inquiète.
> par contre il faut qu'il se muscle.


je vais aller le tester/l'étirer tiens...
en fait il marche un peu comme un canard de l'arrière, il se pète la figure quand il court ( mais ça glisse ici et comme il est grand   :hein:  ma chienne ne s'étale jamais elle mais elle est à ras du sol )

sinon c'est surtout dans le cas où ça s'éternise ou pour donner des conseils alimentaires au futur maitre, et pour être sûre de ne pas faire de bêtise à lui donner des croquettes pour chienne stérilisée light, sinon il a mangé ça hier soir sans trop se faire prier ( + celles du chat    ::   )

----------

alors tanguer : un peu
se coucher en mode grenouille : non, je l'ai pas vu le faire
étirer les pattes totalement vers l'arrière : pas totalement mais il les étire
en courant si les pattes arrières se croisent : non, elles bondissent ensemble en s'écartant et elles se ressèrent en se frôlant au niveau de l'articulation

----------


## emmajojo

ça pas l'air d'etre la cata alors, m'enfin pas évident comme ça 
tout ce que tu peux faire je pense, c'est conseiller au futur maitre de faire des examens complémentaires, et il verra à partir de là

----------


## idéfix

Qui peut me donner un conseil ?

une amie vient de récupérer une petite chatte d'un an stérilisée, c'est la première fois et elle ne sait pas quoi acheter comme croquettes :
pas de croquettes supermarché mais pas non plus véto son budget ne lui permet pas,

croquettes de bonne qualité en animalerie par exemple, c'est quoi le mieux ?
(je ne peux pas la conseiller je n'ai jamais eu de chat)

merci

----------

tu es dans la rubrique chien il y a ce post chez les chats

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t304778p51 ... -en-parler

----------

> ça pas l'air d'etre la cata alors, m'enfin pas évident comme ça 
> tout ce que tu peux faire je pense, c'est conseiller au futur maitre de faire des examens complémentaires, et il verra à partir de là


bon tant mieux alors    ::  
en attendant il va manger de la croquette de chienne light, merci    ::

----------


## Wistiti

pour soulager les douleurs articulaires il existe un complément alimentaire assez efficace, on l'a essayé sur un vieux labrador qu'on a gardé. Au début il avait de la peine lorsqu'on le faisait monter dans la voiture, et en ballade il restait autours. Au bout d'une semaine il galopait dans tous les sens.. et les nouvelles que nous a donné son proprio sont plus que bonnes. C'est a base de moules. Les chiens apprécie en géneral et ca aide bien.

----------


## odrey13

Bonjour , actuellement je donne des croquettes virb*c à ma chienne pour le coeur et les reins . En effet elle a 12 ans et demi et a un traitement (du fort*kor ) pour le coeur qui fait également pour les reins . 

Avant elle etait au Roy*l Canin véto . Mon véto m'a conseillé plutot Virb*c . 
Et vous qu'en pensez vous ? 

Que donnez vous a vos chiens ? 
Les croquettes véto sont elles vraiment meilleur que celle d'animalerie ? 

Merci d'avance

----------


## kasy

> Composition 
> 
> Viandes (viande de volaille déshydratée) blé, sous produits de céréales, pulpe de betterave, graisse de poulet, vitamines et minéraux. 
> Antioxydant : BHT 
> 
> Analyse moyenne 
> 
> Protéines brutes 27% 
> Matières grasses 10% 
> ...


Vous en pensez quoi ? : bonne ou mauvaise ?

----------


## mofo

> Est-ce qu'il y a un endroit où je peux demander des échantillons d'Orij*n et TOTW gratuitement?
> J'envisage de changer de croquettes pour mes chiens et pour mon chat qui sera chez nous d'ici quelques jours.
> J'ai vu qu'on peut en demander gratuitement sur Pet's Animalia, mais il y a 10 euros de frais de port, du coup ça revient cher l'échantillon.
> Et sur Nourrircommelanature c'est pareil, il y a des frais de port si je ne commande que ça, alors ça fait cher les échantillons là aussi, et j'aimerais vraiment faire tester à mes poilus avant d'acheter un sac de croquettes, vu le prix!    
> J'ai vu que chez Zoopl*s ils font des sachets de 400 g d'Orij*n, donc si je ne trouve pas d'échantillons, je pourrai toujours prendre un petit sachet pour voir s'ils les apprécient mais pas TOTW.
> Voilà, si quelqu'un sait vers qui me tourner, ce serait sympa de me l'indiquer!   k: 
> 
> Par ailleurs, en lisant les commentaires des clients sur plusieurs sites, certains disent que leurs chiens ont développé des problèmes rénaux avec les Orij*n: vous pensez qu'ils n'ont pas bien dosé, ou alors c'est possible que certains ne les supportent vraiment pas car elles sont trop "riches"?   :hein2:


je peux te conseiller les TOTW les yeux fermés, moi mes chiens les angloutissent, s'ils pouvaient manger la gamelle avec ils le feraient. pour ma part je prends les TOTW canard, tu peux essayer avec un petit sac, mais je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problèmes, à la rigueur je peux t'envoyer un petit sac pour essayer. si tu es ok envoies moi un mp avec ton adresse...     ::

----------


## Poloch

Après avoir lu et relu ce post, j'ai décidé d'abandonner le Pr- Pla- au profit de Pr-fine. 
Pour info, je viens de le trouver chez Pr_-dog à 39,90 le sac de 15kg, ou 2 sacs pour 74,55 
Si cela peut intéresser quelqu'un....

----------


## slz

Ben moi je l'ai bien mauvaise d'être obligée de prendre du RC pour le lycée   :?   ::   .

----------


## Taysa

> Ben moi je l'ai bien mauvaise d'être obligée de prendre du RC pour le lycée   :?    .


Pourquoi obligé ? c'est eux les mieux placer en tarifs ?!

m'etonne pas en tarifs pro ils sont super bien placer !

----------


## Taysa

A votre avis combien de temps puis je donner des croquettes dont les sacs sont fermer mais date limite passer ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pour les TOTW mes chiens qui sont plutôt délicats chacun dans leur genre (4, du braque au petit jack) j'ai acheté la promo ZOOPLUS et j'ai les trois parfums, on déjà dévoré le canard, attaquent le bison, après ce sera le saumon ... le hic c'est qu'ils en mangent davantage (je mesure grosso modo et je met une gamelle la nuit) ils ont pourtant minci et plus une flatulence alors qu'avec les BOSCH c'était un enfer, PROFINE aussi ... donc mon seul souci sera de les trouver pas trop cher !

----------


## mofo

zavez toujours pas plus de renseignements sur la date de disponibilité des TOTW Sierra Montain (agneau) en France ???  sur pets animalia on me les a annoncé pour le printemps mais qui sait ??  elles seront peut être encore décalé ??  est ce qu'on peut les commander ailleurs qu'en france en attendant ??? merci pour les infos si vous en avez    ::

----------


## slz

> Envoyé par slz
> 
> Ben moi je l'ai bien mauvaise d'être obligée de prendre du RC pour le lycée   :?    .
> 
> 
> Pourquoi obligé ? c'est eux les mieux placer en tarifs ?!
> 
> m'etonne pas en tarifs pro ils sont super bien placer !


Non même pas, au contraire ça reste cher pour ce que c'est, même des TOTW resteraient concurrentielles  (bon un peu + cher mais vu la différence de qualité    ::   ), en fait le souci c'est que à part les chiots ADAP les autres nous sont  "prêtés" par des éleveurs donc .... on done ce qu'ils donnent    ::   .

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par slz
> 
> ...


Ah oki    ::  

Dis moi tu dois savoir toi au niveau date peremption croquettes comment ca se passe    ::   j'ai eu une livraison certains sont depasser en date    ::

----------


## slz

Tu leur renvoies, et tu gueules !!! Et tu pourrais en profiter pour leur dire une fois pour toute par écrit que tu ne prends que des sacs avec une certaine durée de consommation - je sais pas moi, 3 mois, enfin ce que tu penses te convenir.

----------


## Taysa

On me dit qu'au bout d'un certain temps les vitamines etc se perdent mais qu'ils peuvent toujours les manger alors je c pas trop !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Bien sûr qu'on peut les manger, çà fait volume dans l'estomac mais aucune vitamine c'est nul quand on paie. La date de péremption doit être d'au moins 8 mois après ouverture. Pour le bio souvent c'est moins ce qui est idiot puisqu'un savant mélange de trucs bio et pas cher (des vitamines) fait un excellent conservateur naturel et sans danger.

Qui t'a envoyé ces croquettes, quelle marque, quel prix ?  Même en promo si c'est le motif on doit mentionner DATE COURTE.

----------


## Taysa

C'est une erreur du fournisseur qui s'en est excuser, apres c'est entre moi et lui   :ange2:

----------


## lealouboy

> C'est une erreur du fournisseur qui s'en est excuser, apres c'est entre moi et lui   :ange2:


Il m'arrive de récupérer des croquettes périmées de peu, je les mélange avec des "valides", aucun soucis    ::

----------


## Taysa

J'en ai 54kg jusqu'au 18.03.2011 et 18kg jusqu'au 20.01.2011 donc passer pour cela    ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Oui çà fait beaucoup !

----------


## Tisouen

Bah s'il te donne celles du 20/01 et te fais payer moitié prix celle du 18/03 ok mais si tu payes tout pleins tarifs c'est pas top. Et de toutes façons il me semble qu'il a pas le droit de vendre celle qui sont périmées.

----------


## Taysa

Payer 3.20 le kg peu importe la date sur la commande complete. au lieu de 4.

La personne qui m'a livrée n'avait pas vu les dates.

----------


## Tisouen

Pour moi 3,20 pour des croquettes périmées c'est trop et je demanderais à ce qu'il les reprenne et les échanges ou me rembourse.

----------


## Tisouen

Bon apparemment c'est légale de vendre des croquettes périmées si c'est marqué "a consommer de préférence avant le". Mais bon comme dit dans mon message précédent, perso la reduction est trop faible pour du périmé.

----------


## Taysa

Cette personne n'avait pas vu apparament les dates et je n'ai pas envie de me prendre la tete avec du tout    ::  

oui je sais trop bon trop con mais lui n'y est pour rien non plus apparament. 

fin bref bien fait pour moi comme d'hab j'ai lh'abitude de balancer la tune par les fenetres faut croire avec la poisse que j'ai    ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est trop cher et ce n'est pas légal, on met toujours A CONSOMMER DE PREFERENCE AVANT LE. Pour celle qui sont valables jusqu'au 18 c'est très juste. Généralement on les fait à moitié prix pour de la très bonne marque et péremption courte. 3 euros 20 c'est du vol.

----------


## Taysa

Il m'avait proposer de les reprendre de suite quand je lui ai dis d'ailleurs pour les dates c'est pas quelqu'un de mal-honnete du tout

----------


## Tisouen

BAh d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net c'est légal. Ca ne serait pas légale si la mention était  " A consommer AVANT le" 
Y a aucune raison que tu te prenne la tête avec surtout si tu dis qu'il est compréhensif. Dans ce cas la demande lui un avoir pour ta prochaine commande parce que la c'est tout de même abusé.

----------


## Taysa

Je me suis mal exprimé je pense j'explique :

J'ai pris ma commande habituelle, tarifs de 3.20 appliquer sans connaitre les dates car je n'ai pas penser a regarder; une fois chez moi je l'ai vu et lui ai dit il a voulu voir son fournisseur et ma de suite proposer de les reprendre sans souci !

C'est juste moi je me demandais comment ca marchais pour les chiens au niveau des dates    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## delphine07

> Pour les TOTW mes chiens qui sont plutôt délicats chacun dans leur genre (4, du braque au petit jack) j'ai acheté la promo ZOOPLUS et j'ai les trois parfums, on déjà dévoré le canard, attaquent le bison, après ce sera le saumon ... le hic c'est qu'ils en mangent davantage (je mesure grosso modo et je met une gamelle la nuit) ils ont pourtant minci et plus une flatulence alors qu'avec les BOSCH c'était un enfer, PROFINE aussi ... donc mon seul souci sera de les trouver pas trop cher !



ils ont minci bcp ? car moi, j' ai 2 chiens qui mangent ça et je dois rationner car je crois qu' elles auraient tendance à grossir, pourtant je n'ai pas pesé (je ne pèse jamais, je donne et je vois comment le chien réagit)  mais ma fila mange "juste" 2 doses ( avec les doseurs eu*******) et comme l' avait dit Taysa, bulma, a fait une mauvaise réaction au parfum bison, avant au saumon, ses rougeurs avaient diminué et il me semble que la petite se gratte plus avec ce même parfum.

Pour les dates, je m' en feraient franchement pas, ils sont obligés d' en noter une, faut pas abuser, c'est pas des mois et des mois et t' as raison de pas te prendre la tête faut pas tjs chercher la petite bête.

----------


## Taysa

Tu veux pas du applaws delphine   :lol2: 

Moi je vais peut etre tenter le Acana grasslands a l'agneau !

----------


## delphine07

non, c'est trop cher mais si tu me donnes les sacs périmés, surtout vu les dates que tu as écrit je peux te débarasser   :ange2:

----------


## Taysa

> non, c'est trop cher mais si tu me donnes les sacs périmés, surtout vu les dates que tu as écrit je peux te débarasser   :ange2:


Lol    ::  

Je te fais un sac de 2kg acheter un offert  :ange2:  ca fait 6 les 4kg !

----------


## delphine07

pour le moment je finis les TOTW je verrais après si finalement les réactions cutanées ne s' atténuent pas

----------


## Wistiti

que penser de ceci?




> Poulet (22%), Protéines de volaille déshydratées, Blé, Gluten de maïs, Graisse animale, Riz (8%), Maïs, Hydrolysat, Pulpe de betterave, Poudre duf, Chlorure de potassium, Huile de poisson, Phosphate de calcium, Chlorure de sodium, Sels minéraux, DL-méthionine.
> 
> Vitamine A : 15000 UI/Kg
> Vitamine D3 : 750 UI/Kg
> Vitamine E (? tocophérol) : 500 mg/kg
> Vitamine C (acide ascorbique) : 100 mg/Kg
> Constituants analytiques
> Protéines 	31,0%
> Matières grasses 	21,0%
> ...





> Croquette 4650 calories
> Maïs extrudé, viande(30%), [quote:1jk9wzmt]saindoux (20%),


riz soufflé(5%), gluten de maïs, complexe minéral et vitaminé, antioxydants : BHT, BHA
5% de compléments vitamines et minéraux

Analyse moyenne 

Humidité 9%
Protéine brutes 32%
Matières grasse brute 22%
Cellulose 2%
Cendres 6%
Calcium 1,5%
Phosphore 1%
Vitamine A 10.000 U.l
Vitamine D3 1.000 U.l
Vitamine E 11O mg
Cuivre 13 mg[/quote:1jk9wzmt]
ca quelqu'un m'a dit que c'était pas terrible quand j'ai parlé d'une croquette. 





> Composition :
> farine de volaille, graisse animale, riz, gluten de blé*, huiles végétales (entre autres huile de coco), protéines de volaille (déshydratées)*, minéraux, foie de volaille, pulpe de betterave déshydraté, son de petits pois, huile de poisson, plantain, fructo-oligosaccharides, oligo-éléments, extrait de levure (riche en mannan-oligosaccharides), L-Lysine, taurine, L-Carnitine, chlorure de glucosamine, sulfate de chondroïtine, extrait d'oeillet d'Inde (riche en lutéine), vitamines
> 
> Additifs :
> vitamine A (25000 IE/kg), vitamine D3 (1200 IE/kg), vitamine E (700 mg/kg), vitamine C (350 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (12 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (7 mg/kg), acide pantothénique (41 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (6,5 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (0,29 mg/kg), niacine (27 mg/kg), biotine (0,85 mg/kg), acide folique (1,2 mg/kg), choline (3.000 mg/kg), L-Carnitine (200 mg/kg), chondroitine sulfate et chlorure de glucosamine (1000 mg/kg), cuivre (22 mg/kg), fer (216 mg/kg), manganèse (73 mg/kg), zinc (240 mg/kg), sélénium (0,25 mg/kg), iode (3,5 mg/kg), taurine 0,2 %.



avec tous ces produits c'est un peu difficile de faire un choix

c'est pour des chiens très actifs 

donc je prend TOUS vos conseils

----------


## Taysa

Toutes les compos données sont avec cereales donc c'est du moyen de gamme    ::

----------


## odrey13

Je souhaiterai juste avoir des informations sur vir******* , j'en ai trouvé nulle part . 

Moyenne gamme , egalement ?

----------


## zouzous

Pour les Vir*** met la composition pour voir si elles contiennent beaucoup de céréales ou peu ou pas du tout ; je sais que c'est une marque que beaucoup de vétos proposent mais je ne l'ai jamais testé perso   :hein:

----------


## Wistiti

> Toutes les compos données sont avec cereales donc c'est du moyen de gamme


et pourtant j'ai pris une compo sur RC, une croquette Pplan, et une croquette de marque inconnue.. en faisant des recherches pour des croquettes pour chiens très actifs 
 ::  

je vais continuer de chercher mais c'est loin d'être évident    ::

----------


## zouzous

Wistiti tu cherches des croquettes sans céréales pour chiens très actifs c'est ça   :hein:

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> Toutes les compos données sont avec cereales donc c'est du moyen de gamme   
> 
> 
> et pourtant j'ai pris une compo sur RC, une croquette Pplan, et une croquette de marque inconnue.. en faisant des recherches pour des croquettes pour chiens très actifs 
>  
> 
> je vais continuer de chercher mais c'est loin d'être évident


propl*n et rc pour chiens actis c'est pour etre poli de la merde    ::  

Pour chiens actif je conseille : Profine perfo, Acana grassland, Applaws.

----------


## odrey13

> Pour les Vir*** met la composition pour voir si elles contiennent beaucoup de céréales ou peu ou pas du tout ; je sais que c'est une marque que beaucoup de vétos proposent mais je ne l'ai jamais testé perso   :hein:



Composition :
viandes de volaille déshydratées, uf déshydraté, protéines de maïs, céréales cuites, graisses animales , graines de lin, pulpe de betterave, argile purifiée, amidon prégélatinisé, fibres végétales, taurine, fructo-oligosaccharides, quitosan, carbonate de calcium, citrate de potassium, tomate déshydratée, poudre de pin maritime
Analyse moyenne :
protéines (20 %), matières grasses (24 %), glucides (ENA) (39 %), fibres brutes (6 %), calcium (0,9 %), phosphore (0,45 %), total des acides gras (5,5 %) 
Additifs :
vitamine A (11 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (1 100 UI/kg), vitamine E (500 mg/kg). 


voilà oui mon veto me l a fortement recommandé

----------


## Wistiti

> Wistiti tu cherches des croquettes sans céréales pour chiens très actifs c'est ça   :hein:


 en gros c'est ca.. la on a trouvé des croquettes qu'ils apprécient et qu'ils digèrent bien(peu de selles et quasi jamais de diarrhées) mais on ajoute de la viande et des compléments alimentaires a coté. Donc si j'arrive a avoir tout en un, ca pourrait être pas mal mais en attendant je ne veux pas essayer tout et n'importe quoi pour voir si ca leur va ou pas.  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

vir******* c'est juste le nom donner pour la vente en veterinaires pour le mast******    :Embarrassment: k: 

acheter du mast****** te reviendra moins cher

----------


## mely3969

Y a acana sport et agility aussi si tu veux wistiti cest ce que je donne a mon cabot

----------


## odrey13

> vir******* c'est juste le nom donner pour la vente en veterinaires pour le mast******   k: 
> 
> acheter du mast****** te reviendra moins cher


D'accord , merci et elles sont de bonnes qualités ?

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> vir******* c'est juste le nom donner pour la vente en veterinaires pour le mast******   k: 
> 
> acheter du mast****** te reviendra moins cher
> 
> 
> D'accord , merci et elles sont de bonnes qualités ?


Y'a des cereales donc pour moi non, mais maste ry est bien meilleur que RC ou pro plan ya pas photos    :Embarrassment: k: 

Acana agility sport pareil y'a de la cereale    ::   a equivalence pour le meme prix je prefere la compo du grasslan qui est aussi pour chien actif    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Taysa

Apres conseiller tel ou tel marque c'est dur sachant que chaque chien reagit differremment   :ange2:

----------


## odrey13

Ben déjà merci . 
Ma chienne etait au RC  , mon veto m'a dit que c'etait mieux vir******* donc j'ai changé . 

Ca me derangerai pas de passer a des croquettes sans cereales mais vu qu'il lui faut des croquettes spéciales pour son coeur et ses reins , je suis un peu perdue . J'en ai pas trouvé sur zoo plus qui le fasse (ou alors j'ai mal cherché   :bouletjour:   )

----------


## zouzous

odrey13 c'est un chien âgé ? Spécial cur et rein pourquoi ? c'est lesquelles que ton véto te conseille chez Virb** car il y a plusieurs gammes ? pour pouvoir te conseiller au mieux bien sur    ::

----------


## Wistiti

> Y a acana sport et agility aussi si tu veux wistiti cest ce que je donne a mon cabot


merci, je vais essayer de trouver des echantillons dès que je remet les pieds en France   ::

----------


## odrey13

Alors c'est Vetcomplex canine cardio renal. de vir*******

C'est une york stérilsée qui aura 13  ans en mai  . Elle a du forte********* , 1/2 comprimés tous les jours . 
Avant d'avoir son traitement , elle respirait beaucoup moins bien , et s'essouflait beaucoup plus rapidement . 
A sa derniere prise de sang mon véto m'a dit qu'elle avait un peu d'urée mais que le traitement qu'elle a deja fait aussi pour les reins . 

Avant elle avait des RC Obesity car elle a aussi des petits problemes de poids mais mon veto m'a dit que c'etait des croquettes tres protéinés et que c'etait pas top pour ses reins . 
La elle supporte bien les vir******* , bien qu'elle ai repris un peu de poids .

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pour la question posée plus haut sur les TOTW trois s'en trouvent bien mais le quatrième, un jack obèse suite à castration (et rien, rien n'y fait !) il a de vilaines selles mais comme il a une malformation des intestins et de l'estomac (on a vu à une radio suite à occlusion intestinale que ses intestins sont entortillés autour de l'estomac, malformation) on ne peut pas trop savoir il a souvent la diarrhée. Au moins plus aucune flatulence parce qu'avec quatre chiens flatulents dans le salon ... 

J'aimais bien les PROFINE, pas chères, bonne compo, mais gaz à gogo ... mais les TOTW je trouve qu'elles défilent vite. Et sont chères aussi (j'ai à nourrir 4 chiens et 16 chats, je ne mégote pas vraiment mais bon ...)

----------


## slz

> viandes de volaille déshydratées, uf déshydraté, protéines de maïs,  (...)
> protéines (20 %), matières grasses (24 %)





> Alors c'est Vetcomplex canine cardio renal. de vir*******
> (...)
> Avant elle avait des RC Obesity car elle a aussi des petits problemes de poids mais mon veto m'a dit que c'etait des croquettes tres protéinés et que c'etait pas top pour ses reins .


Alors    ::    (je dis    ::    parce que ça me désole que ce genre de truc existe, et qu'un véto le conseille ...).
Bref : problèmes rénaux = il faut des protéines de très haute qualité, très digestes donc qui produisent peu ou pas de déchets (ce sont les déchats de la digestion des mauvaises protéines qui fatiguent les reins). Mais il ne faut pas forcément dans l'absolu baisser le taux de protéines : un taux de 20 % franchement je trouve ça peu, mais ce qui me choque encore plus, c'est qu'en plus ils mettent là dedans des protéines de maïs !! A quoi ça sert de baisser autant les protéines si c'est pour y mettre des protéines de mauvaise qualité ? C'est complètement idiot (hah oui pardon ça coûte moins cher    ::   ). 
Bon alors comme y'a pas grand chose comme protéines, et qu'on va pas non plus gaver le chien de glucides, hop on augmente les matières grasses : sauf que forcément 20/24/39 c'est un peu une recette miracle pour faire faie du gras à un chien, tu m'étonnes qu'elle ait repris du poids !

----------

et ça est-ce que c'est bien comme composition ?
Viandes de volaille - Céréales - Graisse de canard - Protéines plasmatiques et globulaires de volailles - Pulpe de betterave - Levures - Arômes naturels - Compléments vitaminiques - Oligo-éléments - Antioxydants additifs UE

pour chienne adulte de 20 kg en léger surpoids stérilisée ?
et pour chien mâle de 12 mois de 40/45 kg ?

----------


## odrey13

Qu'est ce que je pourrais prendre alors pour ma chienne ,je suis un peu perdue    ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et ADVANCE vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## zouzous

*odrey13* il faut chercher dans les croquettes senior alors plutôt orije* qui est très bien après c'est à toi de choisir mais elles sont sans céréales et avec des protéines de bonne qualité et un bon taux de "protecteur" pour les articulations. 

*corinnebergeron* il faut que tu donnes la composition et l'analyse moyenne pour les Advan**  pour avoir des avis.

*polenta* on a pas le détail sur les tiennes avec céréales, les pourcentages et l'analyse moyenne   :hein:

----------


## corinnebergeron

Composition des croquettes ADVANCE
Ingrédients :
Poulet (20%), riz (15%), protéines déshydratées de volailles, blé, maïs, farine de gluten de maïs, graisses animales (stabilisées avec de la vitamine E), pulpe de betterave, protéines animales hydrolysées, huile de poisson, uf déshydraté, levure, chlorure de potassium, protéines plasmatiques, pyrophosphate tétrasodique, sel, extraits dagrumes riches en bioflavonoïdes.
Vitamine A 20 000 UI/kg, Vitamine D3 1500 UI/kg, Vitamine E (alpha-tocophérol) 450 mg/kg, Vitamine C 350mg/kg, Cuivre (sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté) 8,8 mg/kg, Taurine 1.200mg.

Analyse brute :
Protéine brute 27%
Matières grasses brutes 17%
Fibre brute 2%
Matières minérales 6.5%
Calcium 1.3%
Phosphore 1%
Humidité 8%
Energie métabolisable 4090 kcal/kg

Recommandations alimentaires : quantité journalière recommandée par le fabricant

Poids
 Grammes par jour

10-15 kg
 130-170

15-20 kg
 170-205

20-25 kg
 205-235

25-30 kg
 235-260



Advance renforce le système immunitaire grâce à sa double action :

Cellular anti-aging (antioxydants) : Advance intègre dans ses croquettes une combinaison efficace d'antioxydants naturels comme les vitamines E et C, les bioflavonoïdes, le sélénium, le zinc, le cuivre, le manganèse et la taurine, qui réduisent les effets négatifs de l'oxydation (accumulation de radicaux libres) et contribuent, de ce fait, à retarder le vieillissement cellulaire.
Opti-digest (immunoglobulines) : Advance intègre dans ses croquettes une combinaison d'ingrédients naturels et fonctionnels à base de poulet et de riz, avec des immunoglobulines pour faciliter la digestion. Une bonne digestion diminue la taille des selles et renforce les défenses naturelles du chien.

Z'en pensez quoi ?

Actuellement sont au TOTW (je change souvent au gré des promos) jamais vraiment contente, là ils les mangent bien, trop bien même çà défile vite (je ne rationne pas) et l'un a de très vilaines selles et je trouve çà cher.

----------


## Taysa

Les vilaines selles sont surement du au fait que tu ne rationnes pas !!

Les croquettes sans cereales doivent etre parfaitement doser, moi si je donne 80gr de trop bim c'est chiasse assurée alors que sinon niquel !

C'est simplement du au fait qu'ils eliminent ce qui n'est pas assimiler donc chiasse veut dire qu'il mange pour rien puisqu'il n'assimile roien    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je ne peux pas doser, j'ai quatre chiens, un jack russel atteint d'une malformation stomacale, un croisé papillon (tous deux environ 10 kg, le premier obèse suite à castration), un springer spaniel de 20 kg et une braque de VIZLA de 30 kg. Je fais 4 gamelles le matin et ils entament un chassé croisé inévitable et sans bagarre à la suite duquel ils ont tous mangé à leur faim. Mais si je donne tant à chacun, la grosse quittera sa gamelle après deux bouchées pour piquer celle du petit etc etc et pas moyen de leur donner chacun à un endroit différent chez moi c'est la vie en meute.

Je trouve les trois autres bien avec TOTW mais ils en mangent bien deux fois plus en quantité.

----------


## odrey13

J'ai compris que les céréales n'étaient pas indiquées dans le régime alimentaire du chien mais est ce vraiment dangeureux pour lui de manger toute sa vie des croquettes a base de céréales ? 
Pourquoi est ce que les véto conseillent des croquettes apparemment de mauvaise qualité    ::

----------


## Taysa

> J'ai compris que les céréales n'étaient pas indiquées dans le régime alimentaire du chien mais est ce vraiment dangeureux pour lui de manger toute sa vie des croquettes a base de céréales ? 
> Pourquoi est ce que les véto conseillent des croquettes apparemment de mauvaise qualité


Cela fait peu de temps ,que les gens se rendent compte que le petfood actuel RC et compagnie n'est pas le top contrairement a ce que l'on pensait, et beaucoup se rendent compte que le sans cereales est le mieux et donc s'oriente vers cela !

Ensuite tu sais les vetos sont aussi des vendeurs, ils vendront la marque que les demarcheurs leurs proposera au plus arrangeant, c'est couillons mais c'est comme ca, idem pour les medocs   :hein2:

----------


## odrey13

Ben avant d'avoir lu ce topic , je n'avais jamais entendu parler de croquettes sans céréales . 

Non pas que je m'interesse pas à ce que ma chienne mange mais j'ai confiance en mon véto donc bon je prends ce qui me conseille    ::  

Je vais essayer de voir pour lui changer mais le truc c'est qu'elle est vieille et ca me fait un peu peur de lui changer de croquettes sans vraiment les connaitre . Et je me demande aussi si ca fera aussi bien pour ses reins et son coeur , meme si je ne suis pas sur que les croquettes que je lui donne soit bonnes pour ses soucis   :suspect:

----------


## johntarzan

Sur mes 2 chiens la naine ne voulais plus manger ses croquettes.

Donc j"ai changé de marque et j'ai commencé à nourrir mes chiens avec les croquettes TOW.

Tout va bien pour le gros mais pour la naine rien ne va plus  :Frown: 

Elle ne voulait plus manger donc on a été chez le vétérinaire et il savère qu'elle fait une hépatite et beaucoup de diabète (les croquettes TOW ne sont pas en cause   ::    ).
Apparemment le foie est bien touché mais ils ont réussi à faire descendre le diabète dans des proportions normales.

Chez le vétérinaire elle ne mange pas les croquettes mais elle veut bien des boites. Donc ma question est :
Quelle marque de boite lui prendre pour avoir un produit équivalent en qualité à des croquettes TOW ?

Pour information : normalement on la récupère demain en début d'après midi    ::  

Merci
Laurent

----------


## Moonskin

J'avais peur aussi de passer ma BA de 9/11 ans au croquettes sans céréales, j'ai sauté le pas avec des Acana, et elle s'est adaptée directement

Quand je vois qu'avec les croquettes aux céréales elle faisait un caca toutes les 24h, je trouvais ça malsain
Là au moins, elle en fait 1 le matin et 1 le soir
Avant il lui fallait au moins 1h de balade afin qu'elle se prépare pour le faire !
Là ça vient en 20 min max !

Sur mon autre chienne, très bon changement aussi, bref ce sont de bonnes croquettes pour ma part

----------


## Poloch

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, 60 M de consomm.. vient de sortir une étude sur les croquettes chiens. Bien évidemment, ils ne traitent que les croquettes les plus courantes, type pédigr.. virb... hill...
Pour info, Hill.., très bien noté... et Virb.. beaucoup moins....

----------


## Lili37

Bonjour    ::  

Je viens tout juste d'adopter un vieux papy lab' de 13 ans  la fin de ses croquettes arrivent.
Il mangeait actuellement des croquettes RC Sénior  je souhaite le changer pour des croquettes plus saines.

Je viens de faire un tour sur zoo+ (n'ayant pas de voiture la livraison est primordiale) et 3 marques ont retenues mon attention.
J'aurais voulu avoir des conseils ou des avis, ne connaissant pas du tout ces marques.

Il y a donc Orij*n Sénior, Acan*a Prairie Sauvage  les 3 variétés de Taste of the W*ld 

Et oui ne pas taper, je n'ai pas le courage de faire les 23 pages ce soir    ::   ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

TOTW variété saumon, parfaite pour un chien âgé. Prévoir quelques jours de diarrhée quand même même avec adaptation lente mais rien de grave, çà donne à la fois calme quand il faut et vitalité quand il faut (constaté sur ma braque de vizla qui est du genre frénétique d'intérieur).

----------


## Lili37

10 minutes pour comprendre que TOTW était l'abréviation de T*ste Of The W*ld   :boulet: 

Cette marque  cette variété m'ont l'air pas mal du tout, je vais tenter    :Embarrassment: k: 

Merci pour le conseil   :merci:

----------


## YenZ

> Est-ce qu'il y a un endroit où je peux demander des échantillons d'Orij*n et TOTW gratuitement?
> J'envisage de changer de croquettes pour mes chiens et pour mon chat qui sera chez nous d'ici quelques jours.
> J'ai vu qu'on peut en demander gratuitement sur Pet's Animalia, mais il y a 10 euros de frais de port, du coup ça revient cher l'échantillon.
> Et sur Nourrircommelanature c'est pareil, il y a des frais de port si je ne commande que ça, alors ça fait cher les échantillons là aussi, et j'aimerais vraiment faire tester à mes poilus avant d'acheter un sac de croquettes, vu le prix!    
> J'ai vu que chez Zoopl*s ils font des sachets de 400 g d'Orij*n, donc si je ne trouve pas d'échantillons, je pourrai toujours prendre un petit sachet pour voir s'ils les apprécient mais pas TOTW.
> Voilà, si quelqu'un sait vers qui me tourner, ce serait sympa de me l'indiquer!   k: 
> 
> Par ailleurs, en lisant les commentaires des clients sur plusieurs sites, certains disent que leurs chiens ont développé des problèmes rénaux avec les Orij*n: vous pensez qu'ils n'ont pas bien dosé, ou alors c'est possible que certains ne les supportent vraiment pas car elles sont trop "riches"?   :hein2:


L'endroit le plus intéressant où commander des échantillons reste pets-animalia (un peu plus cher sur NCLN), certes c'est 10  (croquettes + port), mais si tu précises par mail, ou lors de ta commande dans les commentaires, que tu ne souhaites que du TOTW (dans la ou les gammes que tu veux), tu recevras entre 2 et 3 kgs de croquettes, port inclus, ce qui n'est vraiment pas cher payé !
Ça te coutera bien plus cher d'acheter 400gr d'orijen sur z+ !
Et effectivement même si Orijen est une super marque, certains chiens ont bcp de mal à la tolérer, d'autant plus quand ça fait longtemps qu'ils sont à une alimentation de faible qualité !

Si tu utilises Orijen, même si il se peut qu'une transition ne soit pas obligatoire en passant à une croquette de qualité (très) supérieure, je te conseille tout de même d'en faire une, étant donné que certains chiens ont énormément de mal à s'y accommoder !




> Je ne connais pas les croquettes de la marque orijen. 
> On donne a nos chiens des croquettes d'origine italienne, qu'ils supportent très bien. Elles sont très digestes , et les selles sont assez réduites. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Description :
> ...


Très mauvaise compo, à ce prix la tu trouveras mille fois mieux et peut-être moins cher.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse d'acheter du "sans céréales" comme Orijen, TOTW,Acana, ou ProNature Holistic à prix corrects (d'autant plus pour les gros consommateurs et éleveurs), je vous conseille =) *www.croqadom.com*

Port offert à partir de 2 sacs de 13 à 15 kgs selon les marques, tarifs très concurrentiels, et très bons conseils nutritionnels par téléphone ou mail.

Pour ceux qui cherchent le nouvel Orijen (80/20/0), vous le trouverez sur le zooplus anglais à de bons prix, ainsi que le TOTW, comptez 2.5% de commission bancaire en plus de prix d'achat, et 5% de réduction à partir de 75 livres d'achat !

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_ ... f_the_wild

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/orijen

La nouvelle formule d'Orijen commence à arriver un peu partout, sur pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature et croqadom, les taux sont un peu plus faibles (38/15 pour le sénior à 40/20 pour le puppy small breed qui est le plus élevé et reste inchangé), et les taux de minéraux ont aussi évolué, vous trouverez toutes les infos ici

=) http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/ (cliquer sur la gamme voulue, puis analysis)

----------


## YenZ

> Après avoir lu et relu ce post, j'ai décidé d'abandonner le Pr- Pla- au profit de Pr-fine. 
> Pour info, je viens de le trouver chez Pr_-dog à 39,90 le sac de 15kg, ou 2 sacs pour 74,55 
> Si cela peut intéresser quelqu'un....


Salut Poloch,

Est-ce que tu pourrais me donner l'adresse du site dont tu parles pour les Profine, soit ici, soit par MP, parce qu'à ce prix la c'est vraiment une super affaire, est-ce que c'est une promo ou le prix normal ? Y a t-il des frais de port à compter en plus ? Merci d'avance !    ::  

*Mofo:*  Les nouvelles gammes de TOTW pour chiens et chats n'arriveront pas avant quelques mois, c'est en cours de tests pour que ce soit homologué pour l'Europe par l'organisme qui s'en occupe, pour l'instant aucune info supplémentaire sur la date d'arrivée en France.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, toute la nouvelle gamme Orijen en 80/20/0 (sauf senior et red à 75/25/0) est arrivée chez www.croqadom.com 
Ils proposent les meilleurs tarifs sur les "sans céréales" comme Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Acana et ProNature Holisitic (qui reste cher quand même), dans tous les conditionnements possibles et existants (2.5, 7, 13.5 kgs, ou 2x ou 3x13.5 kgs, et même plus pour éleveurs et gros consommateurs avec des tarifs spécifiques).
Il est même possible de panacher une marque comme TOTW en choisissant les 3 gammes existantes afin de varier les goûts    ::  
Par contre pour éviter les frais de port il faut commander par 2 gros sacs, en dessous il y a un port de 5  de mémoire, et pour ceux qui le souhaitent il y a des conseils nutritionnels aiguisés par mail ou téléphone.

----------


## mofo

*Mofo:*  Les nouvelles gammes de TOTW pour chiens et chats n'arriveront pas avant quelques mois, c'est en cours de tests pour que ce soit homologué pour l'Europe par l'organisme qui s'en occupe, pour l'instant aucune info supplémentaire sur la date d'arrivée en France.


merci pour l'info Yenz, et bien le prochain sac sera des TOTW saumon histoire de baisser un peu le taux de protéine pour mon vieux chien....

----------


## mofo

de plus je viens de voir que les TOTW saumon sont riches en omega 3, mon véto m'a dit que c'était très bon pour le coeur et les articulations.....

----------


## odrey13

> *odrey13* il faut chercher dans les croquettes senior alors plutôt orije* qui est très bien après c'est à toi de choisir mais elles sont sans céréales et avec des protéines de bonne qualité et un bon taux de "protecteur" pour les articulations. :


pour ma chienne , j'hesite entre les or*jen et es TOTW 
pour ses problemes de coeur et de reins lesquelles seraient mieux ?

----------


## YenZ

odry13 : Ce sont 2 très bons produits, Orijen contient des chondroprotecteurs qui sont très bons pour les articulations, pas les TOTW n'en contiennent pas !
Les Orijen sont plus riches, tous les chiens ne les supportent pas parfaitement (tester avec un petit sac d'abord et faire une transition progressive), les TOTW sont moins riches mais mieux tolérées par une majeure partie des toutous, mais il faut donner de la chondroïtine et du glucosamine en complément si tu as chiens qui a des problèmes à ce niveau la, ou si tu as un chien sénior.
Il est difficile de te conseiller quelque chose, mais si ton chien a des problèmes de cur et de reins j'aurai peut-être tendance à te conseiller TOTW de préférence, mais Orijen ou Acana sont aussi d'excellents choix.
Au niveau prix les TOTW sont plus abordables, reste à voir ce que tu peux faire avec ton budget, tu trouveras ces marques sur le site que je viens de citer juste au-dessus   ::

----------


## emmajojo

je vais pas tarder à m'arracher les cheveux, donc je préfère vous demander. 
est ce qu'il est possible de trouver des croquettes sans céréales, avec un taux de matière grasse supérieur à 20%(meme plus d'ailleurs), pour chien adulte?
pour l'instant je trouve pas

----------


## YenZ

emmajojo : de toutes les marques que je connais, non !
Même Orijen est aujourd'hui à 18 maximum, sauf 20 pour le chiot petite taille, mais sinon je n'ai vu aucun produit avec un taux aussi haut !

----------


## emmajojo

c'est bien ce que je craignais.
ya que chez mast****** que je trouve un taux haut, mais alors la compo..

----------


## Poupoune 73

m'sieurs-dames je viens vous remercier pour ce topic, sur vos conseils avisés j'ai passé mes 2 roquets au TOTW high prairie (je suis en train de convertir mes voisins pour faire des commandes groupées -d'ailleurs si y'a des finistériens qui me lisent...): plus de flatulences, -50% de selles, E.T. fait du muscle et non plus du gras et ne mange plus d'herbe, niveau appétence c'est tip top.
par contre je voulais vos avis sur:
- la quantité: je donne 75-80g à E.T. qui pesait hier 6,4kg, il est monté à 7,1kg sans que la véto le trouve en surpoids (pesait 5,7kg à 2 ans quand on l'a pris en SPA) et 50g à Fléchette pour 3,1kg mais on lui sent toujours les côtes. le yéti trouve que je les affame et "qu'ils crévent la dalle ces pauvres chiens"... qu'en pensez-vous? 
- ma chienne fait des selles bien moulées sauf pendant la "grande balade" où la première est bien mais ensuite c'est de la "mayo" liquide, elle a toujours fait ça. des explications?
en tout cas merci de m'avoir dirigée vers cette marque, 2 semaines que je l'utilise et clairement y'a du mieux

----------


## odrey13

> odry13 : Ce sont 2 très bons produits, Orijen contient des chondroprotecteurs qui sont très bons pour les articulations, pas les TOTW n'en contiennent pas !
> Les Orijen sont plus riches, tous les chiens ne les supportent pas parfaitement (tester avec un petit sac d'abord et faire une transition progressive), les TOTW sont moins riches mais mieux tolérées par une majeure partie des toutous, mais il faut donner de la chondroïtine et du glucosamine en complément si tu as chiens qui a des problèmes à ce niveau la, ou si tu as un chien sénior.
> Il est difficile de te conseiller quelque chose, mais si ton chien a des problèmes de cur et de reins j'aurai peut-être tendance à te conseiller TOTW de préférence, mais Orijen ou Acana sont aussi d'excellents choix.
> Au niveau prix les TOTW sont plus abordables, reste à voir ce que tu peux faire avec ton budget, tu trouveras ces marques sur le site que je viens de citer juste au-dessus



ben mon budget n'est pas extraordinaire mais ca me derange pas de mettre un peu plus de sous pour que ma chienne ait une bonne alimentation puis elle fait que 3 kilos donc les croquettes me durent un petit moment . 

Par contre elle a des soucis de poids elle depasse les 3kilos alors qu'elle devrait dans les 2K5 ; 
il y a t il une difference entre les 2 ou 3 marques pour son probleme de poids ? 

Merci pour ta reponse en tout cas

----------


## slz

Emma, les Applaws sont des 37/20.

----------


## emmajojo

> Emma, les Applaws sont des 37/20.


ouaip, mais suis pas sure que ça suffise par rapport à orijen 
en fait suite à un problème dont on se fiche, j'ai repassé tout le monde aux croquettes exclusives depuis une quinzaine.
résultat ma petite, qui était déjà pas bien grasse, est encore plus sèche.j'arrive à compter les cotes à distance, et les hanches commencent à pointer 
ça me ferait bien suer de la repasser aux céréales, mais il faudrait un truc dans les 25% de MG facile je pense.
je tourne en rond ça me gave.

----------


## slz

Rajoute de la graisse de canard, sinon   :hein2:  .

----------


## emmajojo

déjà fait  ça avait pas été spectaculaire.
et si je peux plus donner de barf temporairement, je peux plus donner de graisse de canard non plus.
je cherche une solution en attendant le retour à la normale en fait.

----------


## Taysa

Pourquoi dis tu : pas sur que ca suffise compare a orijen !!?!?? 

La compo de applaws est superieur a celle d'orijen, d ailleurs pour ca que orijen a revu la leur (de compo) et maintenant ils sont aussi a 20% je crois regarde sur le site nourri comme la nature. 
Mais applaws est superieur a orijen !

----------


## Poloch

> Envoyé par Poloch
> 
> Après avoir lu et relu ce post, j'ai décidé d'abandonner le Pr- Pla- au profit de Pr-fine. 
> Pour info, je viens de le trouver chez Pr_-dog à 39,90 le sac de 15kg, ou 2 sacs pour 74,55 
> Si cela peut intéresser quelqu'un....


     "Salut Poloch,
         Est-ce que tu pourrais me donner l'adresse du site dont tu parles pour les Profine, soit ici, soit par MP, parce qu'à ce prix la c'est vraiment          super affaire, est-ce que c'est une promo ou le prix normal ? Y a t-il des frais de port à compter en plus ? Merci d'avance !    ::   "

YenZ, je t'ai répondu par mp, mais pour les autres, c'est chez Pro-dog.fr que j'ai trouvé mes Profines. Apparemment, c'est un prix promo... qui dure, car toujours d'actualité. A suivre....



J'ai la même question que Yéti et Poupoune que je cite :
 "ma chienne fait des selles bien moulées sauf pendant la "grande balade" où la première est bien mais ensuite c'est de la "mayo" liquide, elle a toujours fait ça. des explications?"

Je croyais que Berlioz était le seul et que c'était mes croquettes qui ne lui convenait pas , car Polo ne fait absolument pas ça. 
( Ils sont toujours aux anciennes croquettes mélangées à un peu de Profine, histoire de finir les anciennes et d'assurer une transition progressive)
Surtout qu'il ne fait ça que lors de mes ballades à cheval donc lorsqu'il galope beaucoup, mais il en fait un nombre incroyable.... 
Cela peut il être dû à l'accélération du transit du fait du galop ?

Quelqu'un a t il une explication ???

----------


## eirtzouille

C'est l'excitation de la balade + le sport, certains de mes chiens font ça aussi   ::

----------


## YenZ

> m'sieurs-dames je viens vous remercier pour ce topic, sur vos conseils avisés j'ai passé mes 2 roquets au TOTW high prairie (je suis en train de convertir mes voisins pour faire des commandes groupées -d'ailleurs si y'a des finistériens qui me lisent...): plus de flatulences, -50% de selles, E.T. fait du muscle et non plus du gras et ne mange plus d'herbe, niveau appétence c'est tip top.
> par contre je voulais vos avis sur:
> - la quantité: je donne 75-80g à E.T. qui pesait hier 6,4kg, il est monté à 7,1kg sans que la véto le trouve en surpoids (pesait 5,7kg à 2 ans quand on l'a pris en SPA) et 50g à Fléchette pour 3,1kg mais on lui sent toujours les côtes. le yéti trouve que je les affame et "qu'ils crévent la dalle ces pauvres chiens"... qu'en pensez-vous? 
> - ma chienne fait des selles bien moulées sauf pendant la "grande balade" où la première est bien mais ensuite c'est de la "mayo" liquide, elle a toujours fait ça. des explications?
> en tout cas merci de m'avoir dirigée vers cette marque, 2 semaines que je l'utilise et clairement y'a du mieux


Ce n'est qu'une moyenne mais en général on compte environ 1 à 1.2 % du poids de forme du chien, donc pour les tiens si tu comptes 1.2 % d'environ 6.5 kgs ça te fait 78 gr et de 3.5kgs soit 42 gr, mais c'est bien sur à affiner selon chaque chien, pour certains ça suffira, pour d'autres ce sera peut-être trop, et pour d'autres il faudra augmenter la ration. Pour être sur de en pas te tromper, n'utilise surtout pas de verres doseurs qui sont complètement faux d'une part, et de toute façon il n'en existe pas pour les TOTW, le mieux est que tu pèses soit chaque jour, soit une seule fois et tu mets le contenu dans un cul de bouteille ou ce que tu veux, tu fais un trait, et comme ça tu es sur de ne pas te tromper   ::  
Pour tes futures commandes groupées, va faire un tour sur croqadom, c'est la-bas que tu auras les meilleurs tarifs par plusieurs sacs, et tu pourras même panacher les goûts si tu prends du TOTW   ::  

Pour ce qui est des selles liquides +1 avec eirtzouille, les miens le font aussi surtout quand ils sortent longtemps et qu'ils ont déjà fait, du coup ils "se forcent" alors qu'il n'y a rien à faire, du coup ça part en liquide...   ::   :beurk: 




> ben mon budget n'est pas extraordinaire mais ca me derange pas de mettre un peu plus de sous pour que ma chienne ait une bonne alimentation puis elle fait que 3 kilos donc les croquettes me durent un petit moment . 
> 
> Par contre elle a des soucis de poids elle depasse les 3kilos alors qu'elle devrait dans les 2K5 ; 
> il y a t il une difference entre les 2 ou 3 marques pour son probleme de poids ? 
> 
> Merci pour ta reponse en tout cas


La différence est que les Orijen sont bcp plus riches, et facilitent donc pas mal la prise de poids si tu ne réduis pas les gamelles... Mais tu peux toujours compléter la gamelle avec des haricots verts par exemple si tu décides de prendre les Orijen afin de la faire maigrir un peu, tout dépend si avec ses 3 kilos elle est vraiment en sur-poids ou pas.
Par contre vu son poids n'achète pas de gros conditionnements, mais plus des 3x2.5kg ou 7 kgs car il n'est pas conseillé qu'un sac soit ouvert plus de 3 mois, même si tu le conserves dans des contions optimales comme dans un container !




> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> "Salut Poloch,
> Est-ce que tu pourrais me donner l'adresse du site dont tu parles pour les Profine, soit ici, soit par MP, parce qu'à ce prix la c'est vraiment une super affaire, est-ce que c'est une promo ou le prix normal ? Y a t-il des frais de port à compter en plus ? Merci d'avance !    
> 
> YenZ, je t'ai répondu par mp, mais pour les autres, c'est chez Pro-dog.fr que j'ai trouvé mes Profines. Apparemment, c'est un prix promo... qui dure, car toujours d'actualité. A suivre....
> 
> 
> Oui j'ai vu ça merci pour ta réponse, d'ailleurs je t'ai répondu pour te remercier et t'indiquer aussi un autre site au cas ou la promo ne durerait pas chez Pro Dog   
> ...


Pareil que ce que je viens de dire juste au-dessus    ::

----------


## YenZ

> c'est bien ce que je craignais.
> ya que chez mast****** que je trouve un taux haut, mais alors la compo..


Sinon j'ai trouvé ça =) http://www.ardengrange.fr/product.php?id=6
Niveau compo c'est bien mieux que mast******, mais c'est pas la panacée non plus...

PS : personne ne sait si on peut éditer ses posts ici parce que je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire... ??

----------


## Wistiti

> PS : personne ne sait si on peut éditer ses posts ici parce que je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire... ??


 ca on ne peut pas le faire sauf dans une ou 2 rubrique    ::

----------


## Viggo

En lisant ces messages ces évaluations de croquettes, il faudrait naturellement également lire...les ingrédients ie. ce que le chien devrait manger hélas pendant des années. 

Ces quelques articles de vétérinaires peuvent être utiles. 

http://www.b-a-r-f.com/index.php?option=com_contentview=categoryid=72Item  id=100187

Amicalement  :mrgreen

----------


## mofo

> odry13 : Ce sont 2 très bons produits, Orijen contient des chondroprotecteurs qui sont très bons pour les articulations, pas les TOTW n'en contiennent pas !
> Les Orijen sont plus riches, tous les chiens ne les supportent pas parfaitement (tester avec un petit sac d'abord et faire une transition progressive), les TOTW sont moins riches mais mieux tolérées par une majeure partie des toutous, mais il faut donner de la chondroïtine et du glucosamine en complément si tu as chiens qui a des problèmes à ce niveau la, ou si tu as un chien sénior.
> Il est difficile de te conseiller quelque chose, mais si ton chien a des problèmes de cur et de reins j'aurai peut-être tendance à te conseiller TOTW de préférence, mais Orijen ou Acana sont aussi d'excellents choix.
> Au niveau prix les TOTW sont plus abordables, reste à voir ce que tu peux faire avec ton budget, tu trouveras ces marques sur le site que je viens de citer juste au-dessus


Pour ma part je prends les TOTW qui n'ont en effet pas de chondroprotecteurs, je lui donne a part, du chondro aid fort, (pour humain) bien moins cher que les pdts pour animaux, et je trouve que ça marche pas mal.( surtout chez mon chien qui a la colonne couverte de becs de perroquets)...  j'en ai parlé à mon véto il n'y voit aucun inconvénient, il m'a juste indiqué que l'assimilation chez l'humain et le chien n'était pas identique, mais si je voyais des résultats sur mon chien et bien c'était que ça agissait bien.
C'est certain que ça fait pas des miracles non plus, car il fait des crises d'arthrose de temps à autres, et là c'est anti inflammatoire, mais je pense que si je ne donnait pas les chondro ça serait bien pire....

Je préfère donc lui donner TOTW que franchement ils adorent, et ajouter le chondro en plus qui ne coûte pas excessivement cher.

on peut leur faire des cures d'huile de saumon également ce qui est bon pour la peau le poil, les yeux et les articulations

----------


## mofo

Question sur les TOTW et l'actualité !!!!

Il me semble que ces croquettes sont fabriquées aux états unis (enfin j'en suis presque sûre).................  avec le nuage venant du japon et qui a traversé les Etats unis  est ce que vous pensez que "ça craint" ????????????????

----------


## Columba

Ca craint pas plus qu'ailleurs.    ::  

Par exemple même si c'est de l'origine France, les animaux d'élevage pour la viande sont nourris pour la plupart avec des cultures de céréales (ogm entre autres) qui poussent en Amérique du Sud et aux Etats Unis. A moins de prendre du bio... Et encore je ne suis pas certaine qu'on importe pas là aussi dans certains cas des céréales estampillées bio pour les nourrir. A vérifier ! 

Mais sinon dans tous les cas on est cuit je dirais   ::

----------


## maloudogo

Que pensez-vous des croquettes ci-dessous ? Moi, il y a plusieurs choses qui me chiffonnent, mais je ne suis pas une experte.

PERFORMANCE MIX 
28P / 15G 
Ref: G012 

  La meilleure relation entre une alimentation équilibrée en énergie et protéines. 92 % de protéines digestibles.33% Poulet.

Farine de poulet (32%), maïs, blé, riz, farine de maïs, farine de poisson, graisse de poulet, agneau, grasses et huiles.

Vitamines, minéraux, aminoacids, conservantes E281, E320, E321, E324, et antioxydants BHT.


  ADDITIFS     ANALYSE MOYENNE   
  Vitamine A 18.000 U.l/kg   Protéine brute 28,00%   
  Vitamine D3 1.800 U.l/Kg   Graisses brutes 15,00%   
  Vitamine E 80 mg/Kg   Cendres brutes 8,00%   
  Cu 10 mg/Kg   Calcium 1,30%   
        Humidité 10,00%   
        Cellulose brute 1,80%

----------


## YenZ

maloudogo : c'est juste nul à tout point de vue, des céréales en pagaille, et je ne te parle même pas des multiples conservateurs cancérigènes comme le E320 et E321! (BHA et BHT) En gros ça ne vaut... RIEN !    ::

----------


## maloudogo

Bon, ça confirme un peu ce que je pensais. 
Merci beaucoup pour le renseignement.

----------


## slz

> Ca craint pas plus qu'ailleurs.    
> 
> Par exemple même si c'est de l'origine France, les animaux d'élevage pour la viande sont nourris pour la plupart avec des cultures de céréales (ogm entre autres) qui poussent en Amérique du Sud et aux Etats Unis. A moins de prendre du bio... Et encore je ne suis pas certaine qu'on importe pas là aussi dans certains cas des céréales estampillées bio pour les nourrir. A vérifier ! 
> 
> Mais sinon dans tous les cas on est cuit je dirais


Juste pour info :
http://xkcd.com/radiation/

----------


## Psychotyk

Bonjour ! Voilà ma chienne, pinscher nain de 5kg est aux Hill's pour mini chiens et cela lui convient bien, elle les mange sans soucis. J'aurais quand même aimé tester les Orijen qui ont l'air top, mais je voudrais savoir si les croquettes sont grosses ou pas? Elle a du mal à manger quand c'est un peu trop gros xD

D'une manière générale, Orijen, mieux que Hill's?

----------


## Columba

> Envoyé par Aurore45
> 
> Ca craint pas plus qu'ailleurs.    
> 
> Par exemple même si c'est de l'origine France, les animaux d'élevage pour la viande sont nourris pour la plupart avec des cultures de céréales (ogm entre autres) qui poussent en Amérique du Sud et aux Etats Unis. A moins de prendre du bio... Et encore je ne suis pas certaine qu'on importe pas là aussi dans certains cas des céréales estampillées bio pour les nourrir. A vérifier ! 
> 
> Mais sinon dans tous les cas on est cuit je dirais  
> 
> 
> ...


En version française c'est encore mieux    ::

----------


## Columba

> Envoyé par slz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Aurore45
> 
> ...


http://www.gurumed.org/2011/03/22/radio ... m=facebook

----------


## odrey13

qu'est ce que vous pensez de la compo ? Ce sont des croquettes platin*m

Analyse :
Protéines brutes 26%, graisses brutes 16%, cendre brute 6,9%, fibres brutes 2%, calcium 1,5%, phosphore 1,0%, humidité (concentré du jus de viande fraîche) 18%

Ingrédients :
Viande fraîche de poulet (70 %), riz, graisse de poulet, maïs* (non OGM), farine de viande de volaille, viande de volaille hydrolysée, pulpe (fibres) de betterave, pomme (séchée), huile de saumon, huile de graines de lin pressée à froid, huile dolives pressée à froid, extrait de moule verte (perna canaliculus), graines de chardon de Marie, poudre de fenouil, racine de salsepareille, céleri, artichaut, capucines, camomille, pissenlit, poudre de gentiane, yucca, chlorure de potassium. 

Additifs par kg :
Vitamine A 10 000 UI, vitamine D3 1 600 UI, vitamine E 150 mg, vitamine K1 2 mg, vitamine B1 3 mg, vitamine B 2 4 mg, vitamine B 6 4 mg, vitamine B 12 40 mcg, niacine 20 mg, acide pantothénique 8 mg, acide folique 300 mcg, biotine 100 mcg, choline 500 mg, cobalt 1 mg, cuivre 19 mg, fer 75 mg, iode 1,5 mg, manganèse 90 mg, sélénium 0,3 mg, zinc 190 mg. Conservé avec du sorbate de potassium naturel. Contient des antioxydants sur base de vitamines : extraits à teneur élevée en tocophérols dorigine naturelle .

----------


## Psychotyk

> Bonjour ! Voilà ma chienne, pinscher nain de 5kg est aux Hill's pour mini chiens et cela lui convient bien, elle les mange sans soucis. J'aurais quand même aimé tester les Orijen qui ont l'air top, mais je voudrais savoir si les croquettes sont grosses ou pas? Elle a du mal à manger quand c'est un peu trop gros xD
> 
> D'une manière générale, Orijen, mieux que Hill's?


Bon je pense vraiment tester les Orijen.... Par contre vous pouvez me dire ce qu'il en est? Faut pas que ce soit trop gros quand même =/

----------


## YenZ

odrey 13 : Les platinum ont une compo intéressante, mais quand tu sais que les 70% de viande fraiche deviennent 15% au maximum une fois déshydratés, en gros tu trouves pas mal de céréales, de la viande hydrolysée, de la betterave.. au final sans être foncièrement mauvais, c'est très cher pour ce que c'est   ::   (c'est de la croquette semi-tendre contrairement aux autres croquettes extrudées).

Psychotyk : oui Orijen mieux que Hill's la dessus ya aucun doute, par contre je ne peux pas t'en dire plus puisque je ne les utilise pas !
Pour la taille des croquettes il te suffit de regarder sur google image, tu as plein de photos des croquettes.

*slz :* Quand tu auras le temps j'aimerai beaucoup avoir ton avis sur cette page :
http://cruisetothemoon.eklablog.com/ecr ... s-a1702334
Où tu trouveras différents articles publiés par Mr Maupilier, le fondateur d'Amikinos (amikinos.fr), les articles sont très intéressants et remettent en cause pas mal d'idées reçues !
Je ne suis pas forcément d'accord avec tout (comme le "volume des selles et digestibilité" par exemple), par contre quand je lui ai parlé d'Orijen ou TOTW, il m'a expliqué que le taux de protéines est loin de tout faire (selon que tu mets des OS en plus ou moins grande quantité par exemple), la conservation ne peut être entièrement naturelle puisqu'il y a une DLUO d'environ 1 an à partir de la fabrication, on ne pourrait excéder 6 à 8 mois depuis la fabrication en conservant naturellement la croquette sans aucun additif chimique ni anti oxydant.
Selon lui les croquettes extrudées sont pour la grande majorité loin d'être la panacée, ses analyses sont assez pointues (particulièrement par téléphone) et j'aimerai vraiment avoir ton sentiment la dessus puisque tu es clairement plus calée que moi sur le sujet   ::  
Si tu as le temps, le top serait que tu confrontes ton point de vue avec le sien, mais si tu me disais déjà ce que tu en penses, ça me serait d'une grande aide   ::

----------


## Spirale

> Envoyé par Psychotyk
> 
> Bonjour ! Voilà ma chienne, pinscher nain de 5kg est aux Hill's pour mini chiens et cela lui convient bien, elle les mange sans soucis. J'aurais quand même aimé tester les Orijen qui ont l'air top, mais je voudrais savoir si les croquettes sont grosses ou pas? Elle a du mal à manger quand c'est un peu trop gros xD
> 
> D'une manière générale, Orijen, mieux que Hill's?
> 
> 
> Bon je pense vraiment tester les Orijen.... Par contre vous pouvez me dire ce qu'il en est? Faut pas que ce soit trop gros quand même =/


Ce sont de petites croquettes (je ne sais pas la différence par rapport aux Hill's pour mini chiens, par contre) , ta chienne ne devrait pas avoir de mal à les manger   ::   (ma chienne de 8 kg les mange sans problème)

----------


## Wistiti

::  

que peut on penser de ceci svp? 

Farine de poulet (34%), maïs, blé, riz, farine de maïs, farine de poisson, graisse de poulet, agneau, grasses et huiles.

Vitamines, minéraux, aminoacids, conservantes E281, E320, E321, E324, et antioxydants BHT.

  	ADDITIFS 	  	  	                        ANALYSE MOYENNE 	 
  	Vitamine A 	22.500 U.l/kg 	  	Protéine brute 	32,00% 	 
  	Vitamine D3 	2.500 U.l/Kg 	  	       Graisses brutes 	22,00% 	 
  	Vitamine E 	120 mg/Kg 	  	       Cendres brutes 	8,00% 	 
  	Cu 	10 mg/Kg 	  	                       Calcium 	1,30% 	 
  	  	  	  	                                       Humidité 	10,00% 	 
  	  	  	  	                                       Cellulose brute 	1,80%

----------


## Wistiti

viande fraîche de poulet deshidratée, riz, végétales, graisse de poulet, proteïnes végétals, pulpe de betterave, farine dagneau, solubles de poisson concentrés, huile de lin,hydrolysat de poulet, huile de saumon, chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, L-Lysine, L-Thréonine, D-L-Méthionine. Conservé avec des additifs C.E.(sorbate de potassium). Avec des antioxydants C.E. (BHA,BHT, acide citrique, extraits végétaux riches en Vitamine E).

  	ADDITIFS 	  	  	ANALYSE MOYENNE 	  	 
  	Vitamine A 	18.000 U.I./Kg. 	  	Protéine brute 	32% 	 
  	Vitamine D3 	2.000 U.I./Kg. 	  	Graisses brutes 	23% 	 
  	Vitamine E 	125 mg./Kg. 	  	         Humidité 	10% 	 
  	Cu 	15 mg./Kg. 	  	                         Cendres brutes 	7% 	 
  	Calcium 	1,9% 	  	                  Phosphore 1%

celle ci ne me semble pas trop mal mais est ce que je me trompe?

----------


## eirtzouille

Mauvaise qualité

BHT et BHA = cancérigène interdit dans l'alimentation humaine.

Très peu de produits animaux sur la totalité du produit.... Bref....

La 2eme à l'air moins pire que la première mais c'est tout quoi...

----------


## YenZ

Il suffit de lire les dernières pages on a expliqué à chaque fois en quoi ça pouvait être bien ou pas...
Pas mal de céréales, des additifs, BHA, BHT (cancérigènes), un rapport Ca/Ph excessivement élevé (1.9), bref ça ne vaut rien !

Grillé par eirtzouille, comme d'hab    ::

----------


## Wistiti

> Il suffit de lire les dernières pages on a expliqué à chaque fois en quoi ça pouvait être bien ou pas...
> Pas mal de céréales, des additifs, BHA, BHT (cancérigènes), un rapport Ca/Ph excessivement élevé (1.9), bref ça ne vaut rien !
> 
> Grillé par eirtzouille, comme d'hab


merci les filles  :Smile: 

je crois bien que je vais finir par acheter des légumes, des fruits,  de la viande, .. et faire la popotte moi même , au moins je saurais ce qu'il y a dedans    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

> Il suffit de lire les dernières pages on a expliqué à chaque fois en quoi ça pouvait être bien ou pas...
> Pas mal de céréales, des additifs, BHA, BHT (cancérigènes), un rapport Ca/Ph excessivement élevé (1.9), bref ça ne vaut rien !
> 
> Grillé par eirtzouille, comme d'hab


  ::  




> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> Il suffit de lire les dernières pages on a expliqué à chaque fois en quoi ça pouvait être bien ou pas...
> Pas mal de céréales, des additifs, BHA, BHT (cancérigènes), un rapport Ca/Ph excessivement élevé (1.9), bref ça ne vaut rien !
> 
> Grillé par eirtzouille, comme d'hab   
> 
> 
> merci les filles 
> ...


C'est ce que je fais   ::

----------


## Wistiti

> C'est ce que je fais


  :Embarrassment: k:   vu que trouver une croquette potable relève du défi je comprend pourquoi de plus en plus de personne se mettent au barf  :Smile:

----------


## slz

Je corrige    ::  



> k:   vu que trouver une croquette potable *et qui coûte pas un rein* relève du défi je comprend pourquoi de plus en plus de personne se mettent au barf



Sinon, Yentz : je suis allée voir la page/les articles dont tu as parlé un peu plus haut, effectivement en survolant j'ai vu des trucs bizarres ... mais il faut que je m'y penche plus sérieusement !

----------


## kasy

Composition :
farine de viande de volaille, farine de riz complet, farine de maïs complet, farine de panse de gibier, germes de riz, farine d'os de gibier, germes de maïs, farine de topinambour, farine de betteraves, farine de poisson, huile de lin (pression à froid), huile de colza (pression à froid), fruits en poudre (mélange de carouble, ananas, papaye, banane, acérola, pomme, poire, myrtille, mangue, framboise), épices, jaune d'oeuf en poudre, huile de saumon, farine d'algues, oligo-éléments, vitamines.

Tous les ingrédients sont moulus. Ce processus permet d'obtenir une haute valeur biologique des produits naturels qui améliore le mélange et la pression délicate des nutriments. 


Additifs :
vitamine A (10.500 IU/kg), vitamine D3 (1050 IU/kg), vitamine E (200 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (3,5 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (7 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (4,2 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (42 mcg/kg), biotine (210 mcg/kg), acide folique (0,35 mg/kg), niacine (21 mg/kg), vitamine C (140 mg/kg), acide pantothénique (7 mg/kg), chlorure de choline (1050 mg/kg), fer(200 mg/kg), cobalt (1 mg/kg), manganèse (48 mg/kg), sélénium (0,25 mg/kg), cuivre (10 mg/kg), zinc (65 mg/kg), iode (1,6 mg/kg) 

*Mauvais ? Bon ?*

----------


## YenZ

Ce sont les Markus-Mühle, compo :

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croqu ... hien/44312

avis :

http://www.zooplus.fr/feedback/shop/chi ... hien/44312

avis de dogfoodanalysis :

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food ... 803cat=all

Mon avis perso c'est qu'il y a bien mieux pour le même prix ! Dans la même gamme de prix, Profine par exemple...
Il suffit de lire les différentes pages pour te faire ton avis.

----------


## ptitealice

Je trouve plus le nom de l'autre site où on peut commander des TOTW à part zooplus svp ? z'en ont plus    ::

----------


## ptitealice

bon bah j'ai trouvé en fait    ::

----------


## ptitealice

Ils sont longs à livrer chez nourrir comme la nature ? parce que ça urge, j'comptais sur zooplus moi berdol     ::  

*flood*

----------


## YenZ

sur NCLN j'sais pas, mais sinon ya croqadom qui les a aussi, et à priori ça vient d'arriver donc tout frais, livraison en 24 à 48h grand max selon où tu habites, 48h si t'es dans le sud   ::

----------


## slz

Commandé plusieurs fois chez NCLN? et à chaque fois hyper rapide, rien à redire (et en plus, des cadeaux, du coup je retourne chez eux en priorité).

----------


## YenZ

Tiens slz puisque t'es dans le coin, tu pourras penser à me dire ce que tu penses des articles dont je te parlais au-dessus concernant les Amikinos des que tu as un moment ? Merci d'avance   ::

----------


## slz

J'avais commencé à lire celui sur la digestibilité, il y avait un peu des grosses bêtises (du genre "ce sont de "petites molécules" qui sont absorbées donc au final il en reste forcément beaucoup    ::    heeeuuuu non en fait ^^) mais il faudrait que je lise ça plus sérieusement et en donnant un peu des arguments chiffrés etc.

----------


## lealouboy

Bon moi je poste de temps en temps pour les nouveaux arrivants    :Embarrassment: k: 

Coyot Boy, qui a une MICI (maladie de crohn du chien), supporte toujours aussi bien ses arden grange agneau+riz    :Embarrassment: k: 
Comme Djobi faisait beaucoup de gâchis au BARF (madame est trèèèès difficile), j'ai passé mes 2 toutounes aux arden grange aussi    ::  

J'en suis vraiment ravie de ces croquettes    ::   Pourtant elles contiennent des céréales, mais mes 3 chiens se portent mieux et grossissent mieux qu'avec le BARF ou les orijens   :hein2: 
Après je cherche pas à comprendre pourquoi   :lol2:  ça leur convient malgré les sensibilités de Djobi et la maladie de Coyot Boy, alors on ne change rien    ::  
Daïs, c'est différent, elle boufferait des cailloux, du moment qu'ils sont dans sa gamelle    ::   Et tout lui convient, sauf qu'elle avait tendance à être vraiment affutée et que là, elle a grossi un peu    :Embarrassment: k: 

Autre avantage, leur prix est raisonnable je trouve    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Numaaa

Bonjour, 

Alors, j'ai pas lu l'intégralité du topic, 24 pages    ::  
Mais on vient de me donner un sac de 12 kg de croquettes, et je sais pas ce que ca vaut, sachant que mon Snoop est nourri chez eu******* aussi d'habitude, mais pas celles ci...

eu******* Daily Care Sensitive Skin
*Composition:*
Mais, farine de poisson ( 14%), graisse animale, oeuf en poudre, puple de betterave (2,5%), hydrolysats de poisson, levure de bière, phosphate bicalcique, chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, hexamétaphosphate de sodium, carbonnate de calcium

Constituants analytiques:
Protéines 23%
MAtière grasse 13%
Oméga 6: 2%
Omega 3: 0,40%
Calcium 0,96%
Phosphore 0,80%
Cendres brutes: 6,40%
Fibres brutes: 2,40%
Humidité 8%

Additif:
Viamines: 
Vitamine A: 12,000lU/Kg
Vitamine D: 900lU/kg
Vitamine E: 200mg/kg
Betacarotène: 1mg/kg

Oligo-éléments:
Fer, Zinc, Magnanèse, Cuivre, Iode, Cobalt (Il ya les proportions, mais j'ai pas la foi de les recopier de suite)

C'est tout...
Pour info, mon chien est un petit x papillon ou épagneul de 5kg... Ultra difficile... On avait réussi a le faire manger les Euka Small Breed, mais franchement, c'est pas la folie non plus...
Je gère la ration avec un gobelet, en deux fois, et il mange jamais la gamelle entière...

Alors alors?

----------


## eirtzouille

1er ingrédient MAÏS   ::  

Rien à ajouter   ::

----------


## Numaaa

Je suppose que ca signifie que c'est une mauvaise nouvelle    ::     ??
Je m'étais dis que comme c'est les croquettes au poisson, pour les chiens qui se grattent et tout, ils sont obligés de substituer des éléments par d'autres... 
D'après ce que j'ai compris, certaines sources de protéines ayant l'air dirriter les sensibles...

----------


## Poupoune 73

taste of the wild a une gamme "saumon". depuis que j'ai passé mes chiens à ces croquettes, plus de flatulences, plus vomi, plus gobage d'herbe à longueur de balade    ::  
pour ceux qui trouvent que les croq sans céréales sont chères, j'ai fait mes calculs: avant je prenais un sac de PP agneau et riz de 3kg à 18, qui me durait un mois pour un chien de 5kg à raison de 100g par jour. totw: un sac de 2,27kg à 15 me dure 25 jours pour 2 chiens de 3 et 6.5kg. y'a pas photo   ::

----------


## ptitealice

> Commandé plusieurs fois chez NCLN? et à chaque fois hyper rapide, rien à redire (et en plus, des cadeaux, du coup je retourne chez eux en priorité).


Bon bah ouais sont rapides, reçues    ::

----------


## odrey13

vu que ma chienne a pris du poids avec des croquettes V*rbac , que pensez vous de ca : 

Ac*na , light and f*t , est ce que quelqu'un sait si les croquettes sont grosses ? 
Elle a 13 ans , et a un traitement pour le coeur et les reins . 


Viande de poulet , avoine cuit à la vapeur, poulet désossé frais, pois, riz brun, saumon sans arêtes frais, gras de poulet, bouillon de poulet, oeufs entiers frais, luzerne, huile de saumon, citrouilles, cartilage de poulet, pommes, carottes, feuilles de navet, canneberges, légumes biologiques de la mer (laminaire, dulce, fucus vésiculeux), racine de bardane, racine de guimauve, baies de genièvres, curcuma, fenouil, racine d'angélique, argousier, racine de chicorée, ortie, feuille de framboise rouge, chardon de lait, feuille de menthe poivrée, fleurs de marigold, fleurs de camomille + vitamines et minéraux.

Analyse:
Protéines 35%
Matières grasses 10%
Fibres 6%
Calcium 1,3%
Phosphore 1,1%
Oméga-6 1,8%
Oméga-3 0,3%
Glucosamine 900 mg/kg
Chondroïtine 500 mg/kg
Amidon 30%
Energie métabolisable 3450 kcal/kg

Ou bien est ce mieux de prendre les senior ? 

Merci    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## emmajojo

elle a quoi exactement comme traitement?le véto n'a pas proposé de la passer au k/d?
parce que je pense que les senior seraient plus adaptées dans ce cas

----------


## odrey13

k/d  c'est quoi ? 

Elle a du fort*kor , un demi comprimé par jour . 
Je pense que les seniors seraient bien mais elle est en surpoids et j'aimerai bien la faire maigrir . 

Merci pour ta reponse

----------


## emmajojo

k/d c'est des croquettes médicalisées, pour les chiens ayant des problèmes cardiaques et/ou rénaux. 
j'ai une chatte irc, elle est aux senior, et du coup tous les autres aussi.
mon obèse n'a pas pris plus, au contraire elle a perdu un peu 
le light n'est pas super au final, c'est un peu comme les aliments humains, ils rajoutent plein de choses pour compenser la pauvreté en graisses.

tu pourrais lui donner une alimentation "normale", pas allégée quoi, en moindre quantité, et compenser, si elle a faim, avec des légumes, pour la caler?

----------


## odrey13

Oi ce sont des virb*c vetcomplex expres pour rein et coeur mais a voir le post , c'est pas le top vu qu'elles ont des cereales . 

Les acan* sont elles bien ? 

Oui je peux lui donner des legumes pour la caler , elle en vole deja a mes lapins car c'est une chienne qui est obsede par la nourriture

----------


## emmajojo

perso pour les animaux qui ont un problème de santé, je ne me risque pas à donner autre chose que des croquettes médicalisées, ou du barf, donc je ne peux pas t'aider plus 
les protéines de ce genre de croquettes sont travaillées pour etre hyper assimilables, rien à voir avec des croquettes "normales " avec céréales.
mais c'est mon avis 

et oui, les acana sont bien.

----------


## odrey13

En gros les cereales sont mauvaises pourquoi ? 

Parce qu'elles sont pas bien assimilables ?

----------


## emmajojo

les protéines des céréales ne sont pas bien digérées, et fatiguent les reins, contrairement aux protéines d'origine animale.
et les glucides qu'elles contiennent, ne sont tout simplement pas nécessaires au chien(donc mal assimilés. ça a tendance à les faire grossir).

----------


## eirtzouille

Sans compter que les céréales utiliser par de grandes marques sont des céréales déclassées (interdites à la consommation humaine) souvent pleines de mycotoxines qui provoquent des cancers, des métrites, des pancréatites et j'en passe...

----------


## slz

Et en plus d'être de mauvaise valeur biologique, les protéines végétales (blé - maïs - soja surtout) sont parmi les plus souvent en cause dans les cas d'allergies alimentaires.

----------


## odrey13

Merci pour tous les renseignements . 

Pensez vous que ce soit une bonne idee alors de commander les acan* senior ? 

Au depart j'etais parti sur orij*n mais j'ai lu que certains chiens avaient du mal a s y faire et vu qu'elle a 13 ans , j'ai pas trop envie de la perturber

----------


## YenZ

Oui c'est clairement un bon choix, ou si tu préfères prendre du sans céréales, il y a la gamme Acana "Harvest Prairie", "Pacifica", ou "Grasslands" (un peu plus riches avec un taux de 33/17 contre 33/14 pour le senior) qui ne contiennent pas de céréales, contrairement aux autres gammes Acana qui en ont toutes 20% (avoine et riz brun), sauf la gamme "Lamb & Apple" qui en contient 30%.

----------


## YenZ

[flood] odrey13 : les meilleurs tarifs pour Acana senior ici :

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Ch ... ma5m3.html (5% de réduc sur le prix annoncé si tu prends par 2x13.5 kgs)

Et pour Acana sans céréales ici :

http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/cat ... orie=51834

----------


## odrey13

Merci pour les liens    ::  

bon ben j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait des cereales dans le senior, pourtant j'ai regardé un moment    :bouletjour:    , je vais regarder les autres gammes mais sont elles bonnes pour un chien de 13 ans . 
Les Ac*na avec cereales sont  pas top ?

----------


## mofo

YenZ !!!!   j'ai commencé à donner TOTW saumon à mon labrador (en pensant qu'elles étaient mieux adaptées à son "cas" (12 ans)) mais on dirait qu'il ne les aiment pas trop contrairement à celles au canard qu'il engloutissait en 2sc.
là il met 5 minutes au moins pour manger et il faut que je reste avec lui sinon il laisse.....   ::     je pense que je vais reprendre celles au canard mais il faut que je finisse déjà le sac là.  

Ton conseil est de donner quoi, par rapport aux compositions et à mon labrador de 12 ans (sans prob particulier mise à part l'arthrose)  ?   celles au canard ou les nouvelles à l'agneau lorsqu'elles seront commercialisées ??? (faudra voir s'il aime aussi)

----------


## Alwënn

J'ai deux chiens sur trois sous croquattes ro*al Canon OM ( obésity .....?)

Je cherche un/des sites pour pouvoir comparer les prix mais j'a bien l'impréssion de ne pouvoir les trouver que chez le véto. Auriez vous desliens à ma soumettre?

Merci pour eux    ::

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour les liens    
> 
> bon ben j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait des cereales dans le senior, pourtant j'ai regardé un moment    :bouletjour:    , je vais regarder les autres gammes mais sont elles bonnes pour un chien de 13 ans . 
> Les Ac*na avec cereales sont  pas top ?


Si si les Acana avec céréales sont tout de même très bien, tu trouveras toutes les gammes Acana qui existent ici :

http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/fr/products.php

Après ton choix se fera uniquement en fonction de ce que tu souhaites, un peu de céréales ou pas du tout, mais la gamme senior, tout comme comme une des gammes sans céréales pourraient lui convenir.
Les Taste of the Wild "Pacific Stream", voir les gammes à la viande (Weetlands et High Prairie) pourraient aussi lui convenir, et c'est un peu moins cher qu'Acana, consulte les autres pages du topic on en parle déjà longuement   ::  




> YenZ !!!!   j'ai commencé à donner TOTW saumon à mon labrador (en pensant qu'elles étaient mieux adaptées à son "cas" (12 ans)) mais on dirait qu'il ne les aiment pas trop contrairement à celles au canard qu'il engloutissait en 2sc.
> là il met 5 minutes au moins pour manger et il faut que je reste avec lui sinon il laisse.....      je pense que je vais reprendre celles au canard mais il faut que je finisse déjà le sac là.  
> 
> Ton conseil est de donner quoi, par rapport aux compositions et à mon labrador de 12 ans (sans prob particulier mise à part l'arthrose)  ?   celles au canard ou les nouvelles à l'agneau lorsqu'elles seront commercialisées ??? (faudra voir s'il aime aussi)


Ce n'est pas grave si il laisse, il peut aussi se réguler au cours de la journée, ce nest pas obligé qu'il mange tout d'un coup. Soit tu repasses aux Weetlands, mais si tu veux un taux modéré de prot, à part les TOTW Pacific, en sans céréales il y a éventuellement les Amikinos "Protector" que tu trouveras ici
 =) http://www.amikinos.fr/amikinos-aliment ... html#thumb
et pour ses articulations =) http://www.amikinos.fr/index.php?page=p ... produit=16

Sinon avec céréales (ou pas), Acana, Profine, DLG, Brit Care Venison...
Tu peux essayer de mettre l'huile de saumon et voir si ça l'incite à manger pour renforcer l'appétence, mais ça se peut qu'il aime moins tout simplement.




> J'ai deux chiens sur trois sous croquattes ro*al Canon OM ( obésity .....?)
> 
> Je cherche un/des sites pour pouvoir comparer les prix mais j'a bien l'impréssion de ne pouvoir les trouver que chez le véto. Auriez vous desliens à ma soumettre?
> 
> Merci pour eux


Je n'ai pas trouvé la gamme dont tu parles, tu peux marquer plus en détails ce qu'il y a sur le paquet et j'essairai de te dire où les trouver, mais en gros tu peux déjà commencer à chercher sur des sites comme :

www.medicanimal.com

http://www.zubial.fr/

http://www.mikalo.com/

http://www.wanimo.com/

http://www.croquetteland.com/

http://www.zooplus.fr/

*mely3969 :* tu demandais si Profine faisait une gamme pour chats, c'est maintenant le cas, tu trouveras ce qu'il faut ici :
http://www.profinepet.com/superpremiumcatfood

----------


## YenZ

*Alwënn :* Après quelques recherches j'ai trouvé ce dont tu parlais, Obesity Management DP34 que tu trouveras ici

http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~ro* ... OYAL_CANIN

http://www.zubial.fr/search.php?lang2=1 ... sitypage=0

http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/aliment ... iet-sf251/

http://www.mikalo.com/aliments-medicali ... hien-.html

http://www.croquetteland.com/produit/ro ... 4_226.html

http://www.pourchienetchat.com/467-ro*a ... dp-34.html

En espérant que ça t'aide   ::

----------


## odrey13

Super , merci pour ces renseignements . 

Donc je peux lui prendre les senior plutot que les light ? Meme si elle a des problmes de poids ce sera mieux pour elle ?

----------


## YenZ

Les 2 peuvent convenir, mais autant lui donner les senior et compléter la gamelle avec des haricots verts par exemple si elle a toujours faim... De toute façon il faut que tu testes pour être sure que ça convient.  ::  
Si tu veux essayer un petit paquet pour commencer, à part le conditionnement en 13.5 kgs, il existe en 2.5 kgs ici
http://www.pets-animalia.fr/croquette-c ... senior.cfm

----------


## odrey13

Merci beaucoup je vais commander sur le dernier site que tu m'as montré en 2K5 , ce sera plus prudent . 

Merci    ::

----------


## Alwënn

Merci YznZ , j'avais pourtant cherché sur médic animal mais pas trouvé;

Les autres, je ne connaissais pas.

Il faut que je compare les pu******** OM et les RC OM maintenant. Je supose que c'est kif kif

----------


## odrey13

Bon c'est encore moi    ::  

j'ai vu sur les Acan* qu'il y avait de la taurine , 0,5% c 'est peu mais est ce bon et ca sert a quoi ?

----------


## eirtzouille

la taurine est un acide aminé indispensable

----------


## odrey13

Ah ok    ::    , merci    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## slz

En théorie non, pas essentiel chez le chien, qui est capable de la synthétiser (mais le chat par contre, non). Mais il est arrivé avec certains aliments de voir des chiens quand même souffrir de carences, du coup certains en rajoutent par précaution.

----------


## YenZ

> Merci YznZ , j'avais pourtant cherché sur médic animal mais pas trouvé;
> 
> Les autres, je ne connaissais pas.
> 
> Il faut que je compare les pu******** OM et les RC OM maintenant. Je supose que c'est kif kif


Les compos sont tout aussi mauvaises chez puri*a que chez RC, celle de RC étant quand même meilleure.
Tu es obligée de donner un aliment médicalisé ? Parce qu'en donnant une alimentation pauvre en graisses mais de meilleure qualité que RC ou PP, et en complétant avec des haricots par exemple, tu pourrais obtenir de bons résultats sans pour autant acheter une alimentation médicalisée qui est très chère et de piètre qualité, 

Sinon chez Puri*a tu trouveras leur gamme OM ici :

http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~pu* ... ct_id=6202

http://www.zubial.fr/obesit-du-chien-path-148-1.html

http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/aliment ... pvd-sf441/

http://www.mikalo.com/aliments-medicali ... hien-.html

http://www.pourchienetchat.com/553-pu** ... ement.html

Sinon en terme de prix, les 2 se valent plus ou moins, mais RC est un peu moins cher (et moins mauvais), surtout sur medicanimal

http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~ro* ... OYAL_CANIN

 ::

----------


## magali32460

quand on voit que mon véto m'a prescrit les OM de chez Pur*n*pour mon chat obèse allergique aux H****** C/D, on se dit que même eux vendent de la m****
mais bon que faire, comme il est malade je n'ose pas changer

----------


## Alwënn

oui, toska et Rox doivent suivre une alimentation très spéciale.

Rox doit perdre 1/3 de son poids ( on a tout essayé avant de passer aux croq de régime)
Et toska va passer à une gamme avec pour la motricité.

----------


## chris02

Bonjour,

qu'est ce que vous pouvez me dire au sujet de ces croquettes svp ? d'après le paquet c'est pour Adulte au Poulet/riz



> Ingrédients
> Viande séchée de poulet (27% minimum), riz entier (26% minimum), maïs complet, graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave, poulet frais (5% minimum), levure de bière séchée, uf en poudre, farine de poisson, graines de lin, huile de poisson, minéraux, vitamines, nucléotides, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS) prébiotiques, manno-oligosaccharides (MOS) prébiotiques, extrait d'airelle, sulfate de chondroïtine, sulfate de glucosamine, méthyl-sulfonyle-méthane (MSM), extrait de yucca. Conservée avec un mélange de tocophérols et d'extrait de romarin.
> Valeur nutritionelle
> 
> Protéines brutes 25 %, Matières graisses brutes 15 %, Cendres brutes 7 %, Cellulose brute 2,5 %, Humidité 8%, Oméga-6 2,53%, Oméga-3 0,37%, Vitamine A 15.000 UI/kg, Vitamine D3 1.000 UI/ kg, Vitamine E 135 UI/kg, Calcium 1,1%, Phosphore P 0,75%, Cuivre 20 mg /kg (sous la forme de sulfate de cuivre).
> 
> Energie 414 cals/100g


Merci à vous.

----------


## Lou

Je viens d'éplucher un grand nombre de compo de croquettes et c'est duuuur de se décider.  :fou: 

Que pensez vous de cette composition?
C'est une gamme de croquettes hypoallergéniques.




> riz brun (63 % minimum), poisson (18 % minimum), avoine, huile de poisson, huile de tournesol, varech, vitamines et minéraux.

----------


## mofo

> Je viens d'éplucher un grand nombre de compo de croquettes et c'est duuuur de se décider.  :fou: 
> 
> Que pensez vous de cette composition?
> C'est une gamme de croquettes hypoallergéniques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOTW, ACANA, ORIJEN, PROFINE......  je laisse les pros répondre, mais ces marques sont les meilleures.....  pour les hypoallergéniques il faut voir à quoi ton chien est allergique, mais quelques fois il suffit de passer à ces marques sans céréales (sauf profine mais en petites quantité) pour régler certains problèmes

----------


## Lou

Il n'y a pas d'allergie clairement avérée apparemment, juste des "grattages" inexpliqués, donc le véto nous a conseillé les Ro*** Ca*** HA, mais bon le prix......   ::  
J'hésite bcp avec les TOTW aussi, je sais que c'est une excellente marque mais le taux de protéines est quand même haut par rapport aux marques européennes apparemment....

----------


## eirtzouille

Evites ro*al caca

Qu'est ce que tu as contre les protéines ?

Le chien est un carnivore fait pour manger des protéines en grande quantité MAIS d'origine ANIMALE

Donc ton chien ne risque rien à manger beaucoup de protéines s'ils elles viennent de la viande, par contre les protéines végétales, même en petites doses sont mauvaises pour les chiens.

----------


## YenZ

*Lou :* Sinon il y a les TOTW "Pacific Stream" qui ont un taux de 25/15 soit "normal", et qui sont particulièrement adaptées aux chiens allergiques, ou qui sont intolérants à la viande, donc qui seraient parfaites pour toi, ou plutôt ton loulou   ::  

Et sinon comme le dit eirtzouille, les protéines ne sont sont en aucun cas un problème si celles-ci sont de bonne qualité, donc d'origine animale, perso j'utilise les TOTW (Weetlands et High Prairie) avec beaucoup de succès.
Je suis même passé à Orijen (régional red et poulet) depuis quelques jours, qui est très protéiné (40/16), et avec lequel j'ai encore de meilleurs résultats sur mes chiens qu'avec TOTW, chaque chien est différent il faut s'adapter à ses besoins, et faire une transition progressive pour qu'il s'habitue correctement à sa nouvelle alimentation.

La gamme hypoallergénique dont tu parles, ce sont les croquettes Burns, qui ne sont pas vraiment mauvaises en soit, mais bourrées de riz (63 % minimum c'est quand même énorme !), et pas de viande, c'est donc très cher pour ce que c'est !

*chris 02 :* sans être mauvais, il y a peu de viande et pas mal de céréales, ce sont les Arden Grange, tu peux trouver mieux pour le même prix, et même moins cher.
Regarde les autres pages du topic, plusieurs bonnes marques sont indiquées, et comme le dit Mofo, TOTW, Orijen, Acana, Applaws (toutes des croquettes sans céréales ou presque), Pro Nature Holistic, ou d'autres marques sont de qualité, pour le même prix ou presque.

----------


## Lou

Merci pour ces infos   :Embarrassment: k:  J'ai lu entre temps en effet que ce sont les protéines végétales qui peuvent poser des problèmes.
Je continue mes comparaisons, avec les TOTW en haut de la liste   ::

----------


## chris02

Merci Yenz, finalement il y a pas 36000 marques de croquettes, on en revient toujours au 4,5 meilleurs  :Smile:

----------


## mofo

> Merci pour ces infos  k:  J'ai lu entre temps en effet que ce sont les protéines végétales qui peuvent poser des problèmes.
> Je continue mes comparaisons, avec les TOTW en haut de la liste


C'est sur que les vétos nous font peur avec leur histoire de protéines, moi même ils me disaient de prendre autour de 25 %, mais une chose m'a fait enfin réaliser qu'ils se contredisaient, c'est un jour, lorsqu'ils m'ont conseillé de prendre pr****** FM pour l'arthrose de mon labrador de 12 ans. il y a un peu plus de 30 % de protéines (de mauvaises en plus car le premier ingrédient est du riz ou du maïs je ne sais plus) et j'ai demandé, " mais 30 % de protéines c'est pas trop ????" et ils m'ont dit  "non, non ce sont des croquettes spéciales faites pour les chiens avec des prob d'articulation"   bref j'en ai même pas pris car je sais que c'est de la M....  et je reste à TOTW weetland, mes chiens les adorent.
 tu peux appeler le site croqadom.com , c'est une nana super sympa et tu verra elle va aussi te conseiller si tu prends TOTW , pour prendre saumon ou plutôt canard.  Au pire du peux prendre 2 petits sacs et tu verra quelle sorte ton chien préfère et tolère aussi le mieux (niveau selles)

moi j'ai essayé TOTW saumon (comme je l'ai mis un peu plus haut) et je me rends compte que mon chien préfère celles au canard, et également qu'il les assimilent mieux (ses selles sont bien plus molles avec celles au saumon) du coup je reviens à celles au canard.

----------


## mofo

c'est PxxxPLAN  JM et pas FM : erreur de frappe    ::

----------


## mofo

Je précise aussi que j'avais essayé TOTW saumon c'est apparemment adapté pour les prob de peau de pellicules et pour les chiens ayant tendance à l'embonpoint, mais bon tous les chiens se grattent plus ou moins, et si on donne la bonne dose de croquettes avec un minimum d'activité il n'y a pas de raison qu'il prenne du poids. Donc pour moi pas de regrets....... et puis les weetland sentent bon la viande rôtie............  on en mangerait  !!!!!!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## mimine

> C'est sur que les vétos nous font peur avec leur histoire de protéines, moi même ils me disaient de prendre autour de 25 %, mais une chose m'a fait enfin réaliser qu'ils se contredisaient, c'est un jour, lorsqu'ils m'ont conseillé de prendre pr****** FM pour l'arthrose de mon labrador de 12 ans. il y a un peu plus de 30 % de protéines (de mauvaises en plus car le premier ingrédient est du riz ou du maïs je ne sais plus) et j'ai demandé, " mais 30 % de protéines c'est pas trop ????" et ils m'ont dit  "non, non ce sont des croquettes spéciales faites pour les chiens avec des prob d'articulation"


le souci principal chez le chien, c'est pas tellement (à mon avis) la quantité de protéines... mais bien leur qualité !

Pour ma part je préfère donner ++ de protéines animales (quitte à adapter la dose avec l'âge du chien) que de lui pourrir le pancréas et le tube digestif avec des céréales / protéines végétales...

Par contre chez mon BA, ni les Orijen ni les TOTW n'avaient été supportées .. alors que la viande crue il adore et supporte hyper bien

----------


## flopsie

ma chienne bouledogue français de 9 ans mange des croquettes ro*al c*nin, mais j'ai lu dans un post qu'elles sont pas si bonnes que le véto me le dit et qu'en plus ils font des tests sur les animaux

donc quelles sont les meilleures croquettes ?

----------


## mofo

> Envoyé par mofo
> 
> C'est sur que les vétos nous font peur avec leur histoire de protéines, moi même ils me disaient de prendre autour de 25 %, mais une chose m'a fait enfin réaliser qu'ils se contredisaient, c'est un jour, lorsqu'ils m'ont conseillé de prendre pr****** FM pour l'arthrose de mon labrador de 12 ans. il y a un peu plus de 30 % de protéines (de mauvaises en plus car le premier ingrédient est du riz ou du maïs je ne sais plus) et j'ai demandé, " mais 30 % de protéines c'est pas trop ????" et ils m'ont dit  "non, non ce sont des croquettes spéciales faites pour les chiens avec des prob d'articulation"
> 
> 
> le souci principal chez le chien, c'est pas tellement (à mon avis) la quantité de protéines... mais bien leur qualité !
> 
> Pour ma part je préfère donner ++ de protéines animales (quitte à adapter la dose avec l'âge du chien) que de lui pourrir le pancréas et le tube digestif avec des céréales / protéines végétales...
> 
> Par contre chez mon BA, ni les Orijen ni les TOTW n'avaient été supportées .. alors que la viande crue il adore et supporte hyper bien


tout a fait d'accord avec toi, de plus que les pro**plan JM les protéines sont de mauvaises protéines !!

c'est vrai que certains chiens ne supportent pas certaines croquettes, c'est comme nous !!!    Acana tu as essayé ??? elle sont aussi de super qualité

----------


## mofo

> ma chienne bouledogue français de 9 ans mange des croquettes ro*al c*nin, mais j'ai lu dans un post qu'elles sont pas si bonnes que le véto me le dit et qu'en plus ils font des tests sur les animaux
> 
> donc quelles sont les meilleures croquettes ?


TOTW, ACANA....  enfin tout ce qui est cité plus haut par les pro de rescue    ::  


moi je viens de recevoir mes TOTW weetland, qu'est ce que ça sent bon le poulet rôti, j'en reviens pas, 

par contre j'ai une petite question pour les pros : pourquoi, d'un sac à l'autre de weetland par exemple, les croquettes sont soit plus petites, soit elles ont une couleur un peu différente ?????????

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par flopsie
> 
> ma chienne bouledogue français de 9 ans mange des croquettes ro*al c*nin, mais j'ai lu dans un post qu'elles sont pas si bonnes que le véto me le dit et qu'en plus ils font des tests sur les animaux
> 
> donc quelles sont les meilleures croquettes ?
> 
> 
> TOTW, ACANA....  enfin tout ce qui est cité plus haut par les pro de rescue    
> 
> ...


La source de proteines est toujours differentes !

----------


## mimine

> tout a fait d'accord avec toi, de plus que les pro**plan JM les protéines sont de mauvaises protéines !!
> 
> c'est vrai que certains chiens ne supportent pas certaines croquettes, c'est comme nous !!!    Acana tu as essayé ??? elle sont aussi de super qualité


pour ma part, je n'essaie plus de croquettes, j'ai passé mon chien au BARF

----------


## Alwënn

moins 3.5 kg pour toska
moins 3 kg pour doudou.

On va y arriver.    ::

----------


## magali32460

je vais passer ma vieille chienne des Dado sénior aux orijen sénior en espérant que ces dernières sont de bonnes qualité   ::

----------


## magali32460

dois je passer par une période de transition? ou en ce qui concerne ces nouvelles croquettes ce ne sera pas la peine?  :hein2:

----------


## YenZ

De bonne qualité oui clairement, pour la transition c'est vraiment préférable, certains chiens ont bcp de mal à s'y accommoder, les miens les ont dévoré sans transition et c'est passé nickel (ils ne sont pas du tout fragiles et sont très goinfres en plus), mais chez d'autres il faut impérativement faire une transition (plus ou moins longue, entre 1 et 4 semaines selon les cas), et surtout peser les croquettes que tu donnes (sur une balance pas dans un gobelet).
Déjà qu'elles sont très riches, si en plus tu as tendance à sur doser si tu ne pèses pas, ça peut les faire partir en diarrhée et compliquer la transition (mais ils peuvent très bien avoir des selles liquides au début même si tu pèses), suis bien les recommandations données par orijen, ou 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme du chien.

Rations Orijen =) http://fr.orijen.ca/products/senior_dog/calories

----------


## magali32460

Merci beaucoup YenZ. Je pèse déjà les croquettes de mes quatre chiens et vais respecter une période de transition.   ::

----------


## kuro33

bonjour ! 
j'ai trouver un site qui vend des croquettes qui on l'air bonnes :

Protéines brutes 26%, graisses brutes 16%, cendre brute 6,9%, fibres brutes 2%, calcium 1,5%, phosphore 1,0%, humidité (concentré du jus de viande fraîche) 18%

Ingrédients :

Viande fraîche de poulet (70 %), riz, graisse de poulet, maïs* (non OGM), farine de viande de volaille, viande de volaille hydrolysée, pulpe (fibres) de betterave, pomme (séchée), huile de saumon, huile de graines de lin pressée à froid, huile dolives pressée à froid, extrait de moule verte (perna canaliculus), graines de chardon de Marie, poudre de fenouil, racine de salsepareille, céleri, artichaut, capucines, camomille, pissenlit, poudre de gentiane, yucca, chlorure de potassium.

Additifs par kg :

Vitamine A 10 000 UI, vitamine D3 1 600 UI, vitamine E 150 mg, vitamine K1 2 mg, vitamine B1 3 mg, vitamine B 2 4 mg, vitamine B 6 4 mg, vitamine B 12 40 mcg, niacine 20 mg, acide pantothénique 8 mg, acide folique 300 mcg, biotine 100 mcg, choline 500 mg, cobalt 1 mg, cuivre 19 mg, fer 75 mg, iode 1,5 mg, manganèse 90 mg, sélénium 0,3 mg, zinc 190 mg. Conservé avec du sorbate de potassium naturel. Contient des antioxydants sur base de vitamines : extraits à teneur élevée en tocophérols dorigine naturelle.

qu'en pensez vous ? elle ne sont pas tres connus , on l'air un peu cheres ( 5 kg pour 29.96 euro ) mais si elles sinr bonnes , pourquoi pas tenter !

merci de vos reponses  !

----------


## YenZ

kuro 33 : Les croquettes dont tu parles sont les Platinum, elles sont semi tendres contrairement aux croquettes extrudées, et sont cuites à basse température, elles contiennent 58% de viande sur matière sèche, mais aussi un peu de céréales (maïs et riz), elles sont assez chères mais plutôt de bonne qualité !

Je sais aussi par le gérant de cette marque que leurs prix vont augmenter dans 2 jours, et qu'ils vont aussi distribuer de l'alimentation humide (pâtée), ils vont aussi commercialiser dans quelques temps une ou plusieurs gammes sans céréales, mais ce n'est pas encore à l'ordre du jour.

Je te colle ci-dessous l'avis d'un bon site sur les Platinum :

"Platinum Natural Food est un aliment cuit à basse température, sans sous-produits, comportant un faible pourcentage de céréales (riz, maïs), 58% de viande sur la MS dans la gamme adulte (proche des 60% pour la gamme chiot), un taux modéré de protéines (25% en moyenne), avec une gamme restreinte de produits (chiot et adulte : pas de gamme spécifique mini, medium, maxi, senior, ou sport). L'usage de maïs en petite quantité dans les gammes « chiots » et « adulte poulet » en diminue la digestibilité, mais la gamme adulte « agneau et riz » présente une qualité similaire à son concurrent Orijen. L'apport modéré en protéines de cette gamme « agneau et riz » (23%) et la qualité hypoallergénique des ingrédients utilisés (agneau, riz et poisson) en font un produit particulièrement bien adapté aux chiens seniors ou sensibles, mais a contrario peu intéressant pour les chiens sportifs ou actifs. Bien qu'on note l'usage d'un conservateur dans toute la gamme Platinum, ce dernier est clairement identifié « sorbate de potassium », additif inoffensif d'un point de vue toxicologique. "

Un des seuls bémols que je trouve à cette marque est l'utilisation de 2 céréales pour la gamme adulte poulet (surtout le maïs), 1 seule céréale (le riz) pour les 2 autres gammes, de viande hydrolysée, ainsi que de pulpe de betterave, et surtout... son prix !!
59  les 15 kgs pour le gamme adulte poulet
66  les 15 kgs pour la gamme chiots
73  les 15 kgs pour la gamme adulte agneau
Sachant que les prix restent les même si tu prends 30 kgs par exemple, il y a possibilité de payer moins cher pour les éleveurs, et peut-être pour les gros consommateurs, à voir directement avec eux !

A choisir je prendrais clairement la gamme agneau, mais celle au poulet n'est pas mauvaise pour autant, mais il faut vraiment mettre la main à la poche, sinon en qualité équivalente ou supérieure il y a aussi les croquettes sans céréales   ::  

PS : j'ai déjà testé ces croquettes et elles convenaient plutôt très bien, je n'ai pas continué à cause du prix, et parce que j'ai testé et approuvé certaines croquettes sans céréales, de qualité équivalente, et supérieures pour certaines, pour un prix plus intéressant.

----------


## kuro33

> kuro 33 : Les croquettes dont tu parles sont les Platinum, elles sont semi tendres contrairement aux croquettes extrudées, et sont cuites à basse température, elles contiennent 58% de viande sur matière sèche, mais aussi un peu de céréales (maïs et riz), elles sont assez chères mais plutôt de bonne qualité !
> 
> Je sais aussi par le gérant de cette marque que leurs prix vont augmenter dans 2 jours, et qu'ils vont aussi distribuer de l'alimentation humide (pâtée), ils vont aussi commercialiser dans quelques temps une ou plusieurs gammes sans céréales, mais ce n'est pas encore à l'ordre du jour.
> 
> Je te colle ci-dessous l'avis d'un bon site sur les Platinum :
> 
> "Platinum Natural Food est un aliment cuit à basse température, sans sous-produits, comportant un faible pourcentage de céréales (riz, maïs), 58% de viande sur la MS dans la gamme adulte (proche des 60% pour la gamme chiot), un taux modéré de protéines (25% en moyenne), avec une gamme restreinte de produits (chiot et adulte : pas de gamme spécifique mini, medium, maxi, senior, ou sport). L'usage de maïs en petite quantité dans les gammes « chiots » et « adulte poulet » en diminue la digestibilité, mais la gamme adulte « agneau et riz » présente une qualité similaire à son concurrent Orijen. L'apport modéré en protéines de cette gamme « agneau et riz » (23%) et la qualité hypoallergénique des ingrédients utilisés (agneau, riz et poisson) en font un produit particulièrement bien adapté aux chiens seniors ou sensibles, mais a contrario peu intéressant pour les chiens sportifs ou actifs. Bien qu'on note l'usage d'un conservateur dans toute la gamme Platinum, ce dernier est clairement identifié « sorbate de potassium », additif inoffensif d'un point de vue toxicologique. "
> 
> Un des seuls bémols que je trouve à cette marque est l'utilisation de 2 céréales pour la gamme adulte poulet (surtout le maïs), 1 seule céréale (le riz) pour les 2 autres gammes, de viande hydrolysée, ainsi que de pulpe de betterave, et surtout... son prix !!
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse ! 
pourrais tu me donner le non des croquettes que tu paie moins chéres : j'ai deux chats et un chien et pas de portefeuille a rallonges si tu connais ( toi ou une autre personne hein   ::   ) une bonne gamme de croquette qui me coute pas un il ou un demi rein , je suis preneuse !! 
Encore merci ! 
kuro33

----------


## capucine2345

:lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 
j'avoue, j'ai commencé a lire tout le post .............  :lol2:   3 pages et je capitule    ::   ::  

 :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 
Je possède actuellement 8 chiens ( entre autre   :fou:  :fou:  :fou:  :fou:  )

inutile de préciser que la gamelle c'est du temps, de l'organisation, un budget ............

nous n'utilisons que des croquettes 

nous utilisons principalement des R* C*    :hein:  :hein:  adaptés aux types de chiens......

mais je viens d'avoir connaissance des produits HUS***, recettes suédoises, outre une gamme relativement large pour chiens et chats, ils proposent la livraison à domicile   :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

http://www.hu****.fr/accueil/

CONNAISSEZ VOUS LEURS PRODUITS - SONT ILS DE BONNES QUALITES ?????????????????????

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci: 

je crois que je vais faire grincer des dents    ::   ::   ::

----------


## chanloue

une de mes filles a 2 chiens (dont un qui avait mal commencé... allergies digestives : RC hypoallergénique et cortisone ; au fur et à mesure, ils sont passés les 2 aux Hus, ainsi que la minette... et tout le monde se porte bien ; les retombées chez nous sont donc plutot positives ; leurs compléments alimentaires (contre l arthrose et contre les vers) sont apprécié aussi ici !!

----------


## YenZ

> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> kuro 33 : Les croquettes dont tu parles sont les Platinum, elles sont semi tendres contrairement aux croquettes extrudées, et sont cuites à basse température, elles contiennent 58% de viande sur matière sèche, mais aussi un peu de céréales (maïs et riz), elles sont assez chères mais plutôt de bonne qualité !
> 
> Je sais aussi par le gérant de cette marque que leurs prix vont augmenter dans 2 jours, et qu'ils vont aussi distribuer de l'alimentation humide (pâtée), ils vont aussi commercialiser dans quelques temps une ou plusieurs gammes sans céréales, mais ce n'est pas encore à l'ordre du jour.
> 
> Je te colle ci-dessous l'avis d'un bon site sur les Platinum :
> 
> "Platinum Natural Food est un aliment cuit à basse température, sans sous-produits, comportant un faible pourcentage de céréales (riz, maïs), 58% de viande sur la MS dans la gamme adulte (proche des 60% pour la gamme chiot), un taux modéré de protéines (25% en moyenne), avec une gamme restreinte de produits (chiot et adulte : pas de gamme spécifique mini, medium, maxi, senior, ou sport). L'usage de maïs en petite quantité dans les gammes « chiots » et « adulte poulet » en diminue la digestibilité, mais la gamme adulte « agneau et riz » présente une qualité similaire à son concurrent Orijen. L'apport modéré en protéines de cette gamme « agneau et riz » (23%) et la qualité hypoallergénique des ingrédients utilisés (agneau, riz et poisson) en font un produit particulièrement bien adapté aux chiens seniors ou sensibles, mais a contrario peu intéressant pour les chiens sportifs ou actifs. Bien qu'on note l'usage d'un conservateur dans toute la gamme Platinum, ce dernier est clairement identifié « sorbate de potassium », additif inoffensif d'un point de vue toxicologique. "
> ...


Si tu vises de l'alimentation haut de gamme, hormis Platinum, tu seras de toute manière dans les même fourchettes de prix, surtout par rapport à la gamme Puppy ou Poulet de chez Platinum, mais ce sera moins cher que la gamme agneau.
Comme bonnes marques on a déjà indiqué sur le topic, en vrac sans céréales :

- Orijen, Acana (3 gammes sans céréales sur 13, mais les autres sont pas mal du tout non plus), Taste of the Wild, Applaws, Amikinos (2 gammes sur 4, www.amikinos.fr), 

-Avec céréales (mais de qualité) : Acana (les 10 gammes restantes), Dog Lover's Gold, Platinum, Profine, Lupovet (www.lupovet.fr), Amikinos (les 2 autres gammes)

En terme de prix Taste of the Wild très bon rapport, sinon Dog/Cat Lover's Gold (www.dcs78.fr), en qualité en dessous très correct et abordable, Profine (www.croqfrance.com)

En marques qui font chiens et chats : Orijen, Acana, TOTW, Applaws, Dog/Cat Lover's Gold, Profine...

Les endroits où les trouver (en plus des liens pour chaque marque qui distribue sur son propre site au-dessus) :
www.croqadom.com (franco de port à 100  très bons conseils et bons tarifs)
www.nourrircommelanature.com (fdeport à 39 )
www.pets-animalia.fr (fdeport à 29)
www.zooplus.fr ou .be (pas mal de choix, pas de conseils)

Les croquettes que je paie moins chères sont les TOTW, mais je suis aussi passé Orijen mais qui coûte assez cher, de super qualité, mais forcément bien toléré par tous car très riche.
Mais vu que toutes ces croquettes sans céréales sont généralement plus riches, j'ai tendance à en mettre moins et à m'y retrouver niveau prix, surtout quand tu commandes par 1 ou 2 gros sacs par exemple.




> :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2: 
> j'avoue, j'ai commencé a lire tout le post .............  :lol2:   3 pages et je capitule     
> 
>  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 
> Je possède actuellement 8 chiens ( entre autre   :fou:  :fou:  :fou:  :fou:  )
> 
> inutile de préciser que la gamelle c'est du temps, de l'organisation, un budget ............
> 
> nous n'utilisons que des croquettes 
> ...


Oui je connais un peu car une personne d'un forum que je fréquente les utilise, mais ça ne vaut pas grand chose à mon avis, et c'est assez cher pour ce que c'est.
Même avec ta meute, tu devrais essayer une des marques dont je parle au-dessus, surtout que tu aurais un tarif "éleveur", je ne sais ps à combien tu touches tes RC, mais de toute façon c'est trop cher pour ce que c'est !    ::   ::   :lol2:

----------


## capucine2345

:merci:  :merci:  :merci:   pour le conseil    :Embarrassment: k: 
c'est un peu ce dont j'avais peur   :hein:  :hein: 

les R*C* je les trouve à 2.8 / kgs, j'ai regardé vite fait les autres dont vous me parlez, c'est tout de suite du 4 / kgs    ::   ::  
On consomme facile 40 kgs / mois    ::    plus les chats ................
Mais cela reste à étudier de manière plus approfondie, ce qui m'intéresse beaucoup c'est la livraison à domicile, mais pas par la poste ou autre colissimo qui se pointe quand vous êtes pas là    ::    car après faut se rendre au bureau de poste et là se charger les 15 - 20 kgs de croquettes    ::   ::   ::   ::  

Encore merci de ces précieux conseils    ::

----------


## YenZ

> :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   pour le conseil   k: 
> c'est un peu ce dont j'avais peur   :hein:  :hein: 
> 
> les R*C* je les trouve à 2.8 / kgs, j'ai regardé vite fait les autres dont vous me parlez, c'est tout de suite du 4 / kgs     
> On consomme facile 40 kgs / mois      plus les chats ................
> Mais cela reste à étudier de manière plus approfondie, ce qui m'intéresse beaucoup c'est la livraison à domicile, mais pas par la poste ou autre colissimo qui se pointe quand vous êtes pas là      car après faut se rendre au bureau de poste et là se charger les 15 - 20 kgs de croquettes       
> 
> Encore merci de ces précieux conseils


C'est sur que c'est un peu plus cher vu le prix que tu paies tes RC, mais c'est une toute autre qualité aussi, tu as TOTW à 3.6 /kg par 4 sacs, sinon plus abordable Profine à 3 /kg, et même 2.8/kg en prenant par 2 sacs   ::  
La livraison se fait généralement par GLS, mais ça peut varier selon les sites et il y a parfois plusieurs choix, de toute façon il y a presque tout le temps moyen de se faire livrer à un moment donné   ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi je fais livrer mes TOTW en point relais, mais ça coute 4... perso ça me coute moins cher de nourrir 2 chiens avec cette marque qu'un seul avec pr*pl*n et mon mâle castré a arrêté de faire du gras. sur croqadom les prix sont très intéressants.

----------


## Taysa

> moi je fais livrer mes TOTW en point relais, mais ça coute 4... perso ça me coute moins cher de nourrir 2 chiens avec cette marque qu'un seul avec pr*pl*n et mon mâle castré a arrêté de faire du gras. sur croqadom les prix sont très intéressants.


Ils sont plus cher que ce que je vends moi    ::

----------


## momo

Bonjour,connaissez vous la marque Nutrivia?
Sont elles de bonnes croquettes SVP?
 :merci:

----------


## mimine

> Bonjour,connaissez vous la marque Nutrivia?
> Sont elles de bonnes croquettes SVP?


déjà j'aime pas tellement l'idée d'un fabricant qui ne propose pas sur son site internet la composition des croquettes fabriquées  

voilà ce que je trouve pour celles "poulet et riz" 



> Nutrivia petit chien poulet et riz:
> 
> -proteine de volaille(dont 45% de poulet)
> 
> -*riz(4%)
> 
> -mais
> 
> -blé
> ...


perso j'aime pas la présence de maïs dans des croquettes dites "hypoallergéniques" (quand on sait que c'est une des céréales les plus allergènes avec le soja). La mention "protéines de volaille" est bien trop vague (ça comprend quoi ? déchets ? viande ? muscle ?)...

A mon avis à prix équivalent tu peux trouver nettement mieux !

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,connaissez vous la marque Nutrivia?
> Sont elles de bonnes croquettes SVP?
>  :merci:


C'est la marque que commercialise tr*******, ma belle-mère l'a utilisé pendant quelques temps, c'est pas trop trop cher (50/15kgs avec des réductions si 2 sacs, genre second à moitié prix), mais c'est vraiment nul en terme de compo, ainsi que les résultats, il y a mille fois mieux pour le même prix ! (mais sur internet, pas en magasins).

----------


## momo

Yenz,peux tu me dire le nom des croquettes qui sont bien mieux que NUTRIVIA STP?
 :merci:

----------


## mimine

> Yenz,peux tu me dire le nom des croquettes qui sont bien mieux que NUTRIVIA STP?


tu peux relire les dernières pages ou faire une recherche en utilisant le pseudo de YENZ en mot clé... tu retomberas sur les données

----------


## Poupoune 73

à taysa: si tu peux me fournir à Brest, je veux bien un mp pour te commander des TOTW    ::

----------


## YenZ

> Yenz,peux tu me dire le nom des croquettes qui sont bien mieux que NUTRIVIA STP?
>  :merci:


Tu peux trouver tous mes posts ici, j'indique déjà une bonne partie des croquettes dont on parle précédemment !

http://rescue.forumactif.com/search?sea ... ults=posts




> Envoyé par momo
> 
> Yenz,peux tu me dire le nom des croquettes qui sont bien mieux que NUTRIVIA STP?
> 
> 
> 
> tu peux relire les dernières pages ou faire une recherche en utilisant le pseudo de YENZ en mot clé... tu retomberas sur les données


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:   ::

----------


## Taysa

> à taysa: si tu peux me fournir à Brest, je veux bien un mp pour te commander des TOTW


Brest ca fait loin  :Frown:  comparer au net on a aucun moyen d'etre exempt de frais de port mon collegur les payent plein but une palette c'est 40e. Donc pour 2-3 euros au sacs ca vaut pas le coup   ::  

Il fournit region rhone alpes et limitrophes avec possibilitee sud   ::

----------


## Alwënn

J'ai scanné l'articje de 60 millions de conso sur les croquettes;

Si ça interesse quelqu'un.

----------


## mimine

> J'ai scanné l'articje de 60 millions de conso sur les croquettes;
> 
> Si ça interesse quelqu'un.


ça m'intéresserait.. est ce que tu as possibilité d'héberger le document pour que je puisse le consulter / télécharger ?

----------


## Alwënn

> Envoyé par Alwënn
> 
> J'ai scanné l'articje de 60 millions de conso sur les croquettes;
> 
> Si ça interesse quelqu'un.
> 
> 
> ça m'intéresserait.. est ce que tu as possibilité d'héberger le document pour que je puisse le consulter / télécharger ?


  ::    je sais pas faire;    ::   mais je sais envoyer par mail.  :ange2:

----------


## mimine

[quote=Alwënn]


> Envoyé par "Alwënn":hur84g0u
> 
> J'ai scanné l'articje de 60 millions de conso sur les croquettes;
> 
> Si ça interesse quelqu'un.
> 
> 
> ça m'intéresserait.. est ce que tu as possibilité d'héberger le document pour que je puisse le consulter / télécharger ?


  je sais pas faire;   mais je sais envoyer par mail. [/quote:hur84g0u]

ben envoies moi un mail où tu me donnes ton adresse, comme ça je peux te répondre et on s'envoie le document !

----------


## YenZ

[quote=Alwënn][quote=mimine][quote="Alwënn":ahwxr4aj]J'ai scanné l'articje de 60 millions de conso sur les croquettes;

Si ça interesse quelqu'un. [/quote]

ça m'intéresserait.. est ce que tu as possibilité d'héberger le document pour que je puisse le consulter / télécharger ?[/quote]

 ::    je sais pas faire;    ::   mais je sais envoyer par mail.  :ange2: [/quote:ahwxr4aj]

Il te suffit d'aller sur ce site par exemple [url="http://imageshack.us/"]http://imageshack.us/[/url]
Tu cliques sur Browse, et tu y mets ton fichier en parcourant ton pc, tu cliques sur "héberger maintenant" ça l'envoie sur le site (selon le poids, l'envoi dure quelques secondes ou un peu plus...), ça te donnera le lien avec lequel on peut y accéder dans la partie "lien", il te suffit de donner ce lien pour qu'on puisse le consulter !    ::  

Moi aussi ça m'intéresse, mais si tu préfères me l'envoyer par mail je suis partant !    ::   merci d'avance   ::

----------


## Alwënn

je n'arrive pas à charger le document, ce n'est pas un document au format JPEG

YenZ, je te le fait suivre et si tu peux le mettre...

----------


## YenZ

> je n'arrive pas à charger le document, ce n'est pas un document au format JPEG
> 
> YenZ, je te le fait suivre et si tu peux le mettre...


Ça marche envoie le moi sur mon mail msn (indiqué sur mon profil) et je l'uploaderai sur un site pour que tout le monde puisse le télécharger   ::

----------


## Alwënn

c'est fait.

----------


## YenZ

Merci pour ton mail Alwënn, c'est bon je l'ai uploadé ici pour ceux que ça intéresse.

http://www.fichier-pdf.fr/2011/05/02/ar ... uettes.pdf

Sinon je trouve le comparatif vraiment bidon, il n'y a que des marques assez médiocres, quand je vois que Pedigre*e, RC, PP, Hill's ou Freeski*es arrivent à obtenir des notes bien au-dessus de la moyenne ça me fait bondir, ils feraient mieux de se pencher sur de vraies bonnes marques plutôt que d'induire les consommateurs en erreur en faisant un comparatif de marques plus mauvaises les unes que les autres...    ::

----------


## ptitealice

pfff TOTW westland indispo partout mais y'en a sur pet's animalia, ils sont rapides ? on s'y prend toujours à la bourre, on a plus que 3-4 jours de croquettes...

----------


## ptitealice

ah bah j'ai lu que des avis positifs alors apparemment oui    ::

----------


## YenZ

dispo ici

http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/cat ... detail.asp

et ici

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/croquette-c ... ,4,157.cfm

Pets Animalia est dirigé par la femme du directeur de NID France (la société qui importe les croquettes des USA et Canada en France), au niveau rapidité je crois que c'est 48h, sinon croqadom est très rapide (24h en moyenne) et pratique de très bons tarifs (particulièrement par plusieurs sacs).

----------


## ptitealice

on a commandé sur pet's animalia, 2 sacs de 13.6kg pour 97 euros ça va    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Taysa

Slz c'est bien toi qui a un calculateur pour les rations ?! car la je sais pas combien donner a taysa sous applaws ! je donne 250gr mais c pas si c bon ou non    ::

----------


## YenZ

> Slz c'est bien toi qui a un calculateur pour les rations ?! car la je sais pas combien donner a taysa sous applaws ! je donne 250gr mais c pas si c bon ou non


Oui c'est bien Slz qui l'a posté ici =) http://cid-1ff937c0e018d5a0.skydrive.li ... k=1lc=1033

Sinon généralement c'est 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme pour la quantité à donner   ::

----------


## slz

Merci Yenz j'étais en train de me demander où est-ce que j'avais bien pu fiche ce truc    ::   .
Si je me souviens bien la différence entre le "ration chien" et "ration chien 2" c'est une question de version excel (un xls et un xlsx).

----------


## borneo

> Alors c'est Vetcomplex canine cardio renal. de vir*******
> 
> C'est une york stérilsée qui aura 13  ans en mai  . Elle a du forte********* , 1/2 comprimés tous les jours . 
> Avant d'avoir son traitement , elle respirait beaucoup moins bien , et s'essouflait beaucoup plus rapidement . 
> A sa derniere prise de sang mon véto m'a dit qu'elle avait un peu d'urée mais que le traitement qu'elle a deja fait aussi pour les reins . 
> 
> Avant elle avait des RC Obesity car elle a aussi des petits problemes de poids mais mon veto m'a dit que c'etait des croquettes tres protéinés et que c'etait pas top pour ses reins . 
> La elle supporte bien les vir******* , bien qu'elle ai repris un peu de poids .



Je me permets de faire remonter le topic d'odrey à qui on a déconseillé les croquettes vir******* cardio renal pour lui faire prendre des croquettes sans céréales et avec bien plus de protéines.

Vous pensez que ça a amélioré les problèmes cardiaques de sa chienne ?

C'est vrai que dans la nature, un chien mangerait de la viande et pas du maïs, mais dans la nature, des vieux chiens cardiaques (moi aussi, j'en ai un) il n'y en a pas. Ben moi, je préfère ne pas laisser faire la nature, et garder mon vieux cardiaque en vie. 

C'est bien de conseiller ci ou ça pour des chiens jeunes et en bonne santé, mais pour un chien qui a une pathologie lourde, je pense qu'il vaut mieux écouter les vétos.    ::

----------


## emmajojo

perso j'ai toujours pensé et dit qu'en cas de pathologie, mieux vaut des croquettes véto adaptées ou du barf (les protéines des croquettes médicalisées sont tellement transformées que leur origine n'a plus grande importance), mais ça n'engage que moi.
après, ça dépend de chaque bestiole, et on a pas beaucoup d'infos sur le process des croquettes en général

----------


## borneo

J'ai lu le topic en entier ce soir (si, si...) et il y a une chose qui m'interpelle : si c'est si important d'éviter toute protéine végétale, pourquoi ne pas donner tout simplement de la viande aux chiens en bonne santé, au lieu de se torturer à trouver des croquettes comme ci ou comme ça ?

Ou alors il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas compris...    ::

----------


## eirtzouille

Par ce que tout le monde n'a pas un énorme congèle pour stocker, ou n'a pas les moyens d'acheter de la viande fraîche tous les jours chez le boucher (quand pas d'accès à un abattoirs, etc...)  :hein2: 

Si j'avais pas accès directe à l'abattoir, et de la place pour avoir 600L en congèle, je ne sais pas si mes chiens seraient à la viande...

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> Slz c'est bien toi qui a un calculateur pour les rations ?! car la je sais pas combien donner a taysa sous applaws ! je donne 250gr mais c pas si c bon ou non   
> 
> 
> Oui c'est bien Slz qui l'a posté ici =) http://cid-1ff937c0e018d5a0.skydrive.li ... k=1lc=1033
> 
> Sinon généralement c'est 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme pour la quantité à donner


Merci    :Embarrassment: k:   et merci SLZ ^^ lol

Oui je sais que c'est 1 a 2% mais taysa ca m'aide pas beaucoup    ::

----------


## Taysa

La feuille est protegée je peux rien faire dessus   :hein2:

----------


## lealouboy

moi je pèse rien en croquettes (je pesais au BARF seulement)    ::  

Je donne à peu près toujours la même chose et j'adapte selon qu'ils grossissent ou maigrissent    ::

----------


## YenZ

> La feuille est protegée je peux rien faire dessus   :hein2:


Normal il faut passer le curseur dessus et cliquer sur télécharger...   :suspect:   ::  




> Oui je sais que c'est 1 a 2% mais taysa ca m'aide pas beaucoup


1 à *1,2* parce que 2% du poids du chien tu risques d'en faire plus une petite baleine ! (sauf si ultra sportif et pas tendance à l'embonpoint)    ::   :lol2:

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> La feuille est protegée je peux rien faire dessus   :hein2:
> 
> 
> Normal il faut passer le curseur dessus et cliquer sur télécharger...   :suspect:   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah c'est ce que je fais hein mais proteger   :hein:

----------


## Marguerite84

> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> ...


moi j'ai réussis, ça m'a mis un message me demandant si je voulais ouvrir avec Exel, j'ai mis oui et j'ai eu la feuille que j'ai pu ouvrir et modifier normalement.

C'est super bien fait, dommage que j'ai jeté le paquet de croquette pour connaître les taux.

----------


## YenZ

> Bah c'est ce que je fais hein mais proteger   :hein:


Je t'ai uploadé les 2 fichiers (.xls et .xlsx selon ta version d'office) dans un format .rar (si tu n'as pas winrar tu peux le télécharger un peu partout) ici

depositfiles.com fllps308o

Tu as juste à cliquer sur "free downloading", attendre 60 secondes, et tu pourras télécharger le fichier   ::

----------


## YenZ

J'UP le topic pour vous signaler un petit changement pour ceux qui aiment et utilisent la marque Platinum (désolé mais je n'ai pas trouvé de topic approprié sur le forum), j'ai eu le gérant du site au téléphone qui m'a indiqué il y a 2 semaines qu'ils comptaient augmenter leurs tarifs suite aux augmentations des matières premières, mais aussi qu'ils comptaient commercialiser une nouvelle gamme !

C'est fait depuis quelques jours, voici la liste des tarifs :

http://www.platinum-france.com/shop.php

Les principales différences :

- nouveaux formats disponibles, en 1.5 kg et 10 kg, en plus des 5, 15 et 30 kgs qui existaient déjà !

- prix légèrement dégressifs en prenant 30 kgs au lieu de 15, ce qui n'était pas le cas auparavant !

- en 15 kgs, la gamme poulet passe de 59  à 63,96 
- la gamme agneau de 72  à 76,96 
- la gamme chiot de 66  à 70,96 

Et voici la nouvelle gamme qu'ils distribuent, une alimentation humide à base de 83 % de viande fraiche, dispo par sachets de 385 gr, soit à l'unité, soit par 12 (4.62 kgs), par 24 (9,24 kgs), ou par 48 (18,48 kgs), c'est pas donné (entre 4,7 et 6 /kg), tous les détails ici :

http://www.platinum-france.com/platinum_menu_infos.php

La compo et l'analyse :



Sinon je sais qu'ils sont en train de travailler sur une ou plusieurs nouvelles gammes *sans aucune céréales*, elle devraient voir le jour d'ici les prochains mois, mais je n'ai pas plus d'infos pour le moment.

Je ne me suis renseigné un peu plus sur Platinum, elle contient effectivement 2 céréales, mais en faibles quantités, et un taux de 58% de viande sur matière sèche, donc un taux très honorable tout de même !
Je trouve ça toujours un peu cher, mais ça reste quand même une très bonne alternative par rapport à tout ce qu'on trouve, un peu dans le même style qu'Orijen, Acana, TOTW, DLG etc...   ::

----------


## mimine

> Par ce que tout le monde n'a pas un énorme congèle pour stocker, ou n'a pas les moyens d'acheter de la viande fraîche tous les jours chez le boucher (quand pas d'accès à un abattoirs, etc...) 
> 
> Si j'avais pas accès directe à l'abattoir, et de la place pour avoir 600L en congèle, je ne sais pas si mes chiens seraient à la viande...


quand on a qu'un seul chien, on arrive (en donnant des bas morceaux) à ne pas dépasser le budget qu'on mettait en croquettes, même en se servant dans des supermarchés ou en boucherie..

----------


## mimine

> J'ai lu le topic en entier ce soir (si, si...) et il y a une chose qui m'interpelle : si c'est si important d'éviter toute protéine végétale, pourquoi ne pas donner tout simplement de la viande aux chiens en bonne santé, au lieu de se torturer à trouver des croquettes comme ci ou comme ça ?
> 
> Ou alors il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas compris...


pour plusieurs raisons en général (pas forcément bonnes) :
- pas de place pour stocker
- cout élevé de la viande
- nombre d'animaux à nourrir
- frein psychologique à donner de la viande crue à son chien ...

----------


## ptitealice

> Envoyé par borneo
> 
> J'ai lu le topic en entier ce soir (si, si...) et il y a une chose qui m'interpelle : si c'est si important d'éviter toute protéine végétale, pourquoi ne pas donner tout simplement de la viande aux chiens en bonne santé, au lieu de se torturer à trouver des croquettes comme ci ou comme ça ?
> 
> Ou alors il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas compris...  
> 
> 
> pour plusieurs raisons en général (pas forcément bonnes) :
> - *pas de place pour stocker*
> ...


Nous c'est al première raison, et ça broute ! mais bon on a déjà du mal à tout rentrer ce qu'on achète pour nous    ::

----------


## borneo

> Envoyé par eirtzouille
> 
> Par ce que tout le monde n'a pas un énorme congèle pour stocker, ou n'a pas les moyens d'acheter de la viande fraîche tous les jours chez le boucher (quand pas d'accès à un abattoirs, etc...) 
> 
> Si j'avais pas accès directe à l'abattoir, et de la place pour avoir 600L en congèle, je ne sais pas si mes chiens seraient à la viande...
> 
> 
> quand on a qu'un seul chien, on arrive (en donnant des bas morceaux) à ne pas dépasser le budget qu'on mettait en croquettes, même en se servant dans des supermarchés ou en boucherie..


Moi, j'ai toujours nourri mes chiens aux croquettes, mais depuis que l'un d'eux a fait une hernie discale, son moral en a pris un coup. Donc pour le booster, je lui donne chaque matin une cuisse de poulet crue, sur laquelle il se jette. Malgré ses 13 ans ans, il croque les os en moins d'une minute.
Du coup, le soir, il n'a qu'un demi-repas de croquettes.

----------


## mimine

> Moi, j'ai toujours nourri mes chiens aux croquettes, mais depuis que l'un d'eux a fait une hernie discale, son moral en a pris un coup. Donc pour le booster, je lui donne chaque matin une cuisse de poulet crue, sur laquelle il se jette. Malgré ses 13 ans ans, il croque les os en moins d'une minute.
> Du coup, le soir, il n'a qu'un demi-repas de croquettes.


Mon chien adore manger des cuisses de poulet, mais préfère quand je mets un coup de "feuille de boucher" (le couteau avec une lame très large)... Mais tu as raison de lui faire plaisir

----------


## borneo

> Mon chien adore manger des cuisses de poulet, mais préfère quand je mets un coup de "feuille de boucher" (le couteau avec une lame très large)... Mais tu as raison de lui faire plaisir


Et ça sert à quoi, le coup de feuille de boucher ?

Mon chien est un teckel, il a une mâchoire très impressionnante pour un petit chien. Des dents énormes et une force comparable à celle de chiens moyens ou grands. Un os de cuisse de poulet, pour lui, c'est de la rigolade.

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> Mon chien adore manger des cuisses de poulet, mais préfère quand je mets un coup de "feuille de boucher" (le couteau avec une lame très large)... Mais tu as raison de lui faire plaisir  
> 
> 
> Et ça sert à quoi, le coup de feuille de boucher ?
> 
> Mon chien est un teckel, il a une mâchoire très impressionnante pour un petit chien. Des dents énormes et une force comparable à celle de chiens moyens ou grands. Un os de cuisse de poulet, pour lui, c'est de la rigolade.


la feuille me sert à pré-découper la viande (ou couper des morceaux de cuisses avec os) car si je laisse la cuisse entière mon chien ne veut pas la manger (feignasse qu'il est) !!
Donc je la coupe en 2-3 morceaux que je mélange à la gamelle, il mange bien tout sans avaler d'un seul coup.

Par contre tu as tout à fait raison de donner le repas cru le matin et le repas de croquettes le soir : les temps de digestion étant radicalement différents, il vaut mieux donner les croquettes (12h de digestion) le soir que le matin

----------


## Alwënn

YenZ, si tu me fait une listes des bonnes croquettes, je veux bien faire un courrier au magazine.

Je ne suis pas assez calé pour faire la liste moi même. ,

----------


## Jalna

*Un site alarmant sur les croquettes :* 

http://www.rtbf.be/info/belgique/detail ... id=6083293

----------


## eirtzouille

C'est quelle marque ?   :hein:

----------


## Jalna

Les croquettes pour chiots Petfood Lamb & Rice, qui serait de la marque Versele Laga.

----------


## eirtzouille

Ah oki   :fou: 

Je connais pas c'est pour ça que j'ai pas capté le nom    ::

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ, si tu me fait une listes des bonnes croquettes, je veux bien faire un courrier au magazine.
> 
> Je ne suis pas assez calé pour faire la liste moi même. ,


Pas de problèmes je t'enverrai par MP ou mail une liste non exhaustive de "bonnes croquettes" que l'on peut trouver en France (sur internet), et quelques autres mais qui sont plutôt dispo outre atlantique... Désolé pour le retard mais le site doit déconner car je ne suis plus averti des nouveaux messages postés depuis plusieurs jours !   :suspect:  :hein: 

*Jaina :* ce n'est pas la première fois que ça arrive, il y a plusieurs grandes marques connues qui ont du rappeler des tonnes d'aliments contaminés, alors quand en plus tu vois la compo naze et le prix que ça coute.. disons que niveau confiance ça calme !!    ::   ::

----------


## Flee

> Envoyé par Yéti et Poupoune
> 
> à taysa: si tu peux me fournir à Brest, je veux bien un mp pour te commander des TOTW  
> 
> 
> Brest ca fait loin  comparer au net on a aucun moyen d'etre exempt de frais de port mon collegur les payent plein but une palette c'est 40e. Donc pour 2-3 euros au sacs ca vaut pas le coup 
> 
> Il fournit region rhone alpes et limitrophes avec possibilitee sud


Et sud de Dijon il fournirait ? (vers Beaune)

Désolée moi et la géo ça fait deux

----------


## Columba

> Les croquettes pour chiots Petfood Lamb  Rice, qui serait de la marque Versele Laga.


Versele-Laga n'aurait du s'en tenir qu'en aliments pour oiseaux on dirait plutôt que de faire des croquettes    ::  

Parce qu'en dehors de ça, c'est une bonne marque que je trouve chez mon grainetier et grossiste    ::

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par Jalna
> 
> Les croquettes pour chiots Petfood Lamb  Rice, qui serait de la marque Versele Laga.
> 
> 
> Versele-Laga n'aurait du s'en tenir qu'en aliments pour oiseaux on dirait plutôt que de faire des croquettes


vu la composition ils s'en sont pas trop éloignés

----------


## BebeStane62

> Envoyé par Aurore45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Jalna
> 
> ...


  ::

----------


## draks

Mes deux épagneuls bretons sont aux profines (adult chicken & potatoes) depuis de nombreux mois. Seulement il semble que ma femelle ne les supporte plus vraiment. Ses selles sont extrémement molles depuis plusieurs semaines et ça à l'air de venir d'une mauvaise digestion des croquettes (je l'ia nourri à la viande plusieurs jours et là, plus de problème).
J'envisage donc de changer de croquettes mais seulement que faut il privilégier dans ce cas? Rester sur la même marque mais aller vers la gamme saumon (meilleur digestibilité?) ou bien carrément changer de marque et aller vers du TOTW (mais quelle gamme dans ce cas, saumon, canard, bison?).

----------


## YenZ

Vu le prix que coute la gamme saumon de Profine (55  au minimum), autant prendre une qualité au-dessus et choisir les TOTW, quant à la gamme je pense que les 3 peuvent convenir, sachant que la "Weetlands" est celle qui la perturberait peut-être le moins si elle n'est pas habituée à la viande de cervidés (Prairie), ou alors la Pacific Stream pour chiens allergiques à la viande et/ou fragiles (qui est aussi moins riche que les 2 gammes viande).
Je sais que l'épagneule breton de ma mère est au Prairie et Weetlands, elle adore et supporte très bien mais reste à voir si ce sera pareil pour ta chienne, commence peut-être par un paquet moyen (6.8 kgs) pour commencer   ::

----------


## mofo

pour ma part mes deux chiens sont au TOTW canard, les selles sont bien plus belles qu'avec profine, qui était pourtant de très bonnes croquettes.

j'ai tenté aussi les TOTW saumon mais mon labrador faisait des selles très molles et parfois presque de la diarhée, je suis donc repassée au canard, et plus de problèmes, en plus elles sentent trop bon !!!   ::

----------


## jorie

Ou est ce que je peux commander des croquettes Acana ? 

Zooplus a merdé dans ma commande et les petits paquets ne sont plus dispos   :grrr: 

Merci    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## draks

> pour ma part mes deux chiens sont au TOTW canard, les selles sont bien plus belles qu'avec profine, qui était pourtant de très bonnes croquettes.


Je pense que je vais essayer les TOTW, pas trop le choix de toute façon. Mais avant ça, j'ai tout de même 30kg de profine à terminer  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Ou est ce que je peux commander des croquettes Acana ? 
> 
> Zooplus a merdé dans ma commande et les petits paquets ne sont plus dispos   :grrr: 
> 
> Merci   k:


ici

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Ac ... ma5m3.html (mais pas de petits conditionnements en 2.5 kgs sauf la gamme "WilldPrairie")

ou ici

http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/cat ... orie=51834 (dispo en petits conditionnements sauf Wild Prairie qui est en rupture en 2.5 kgs)

ou encore ici

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/croquette-c ... r,3,13.cfm


ou sur zooplus, les petits paquets sont pourtant dispo... (sauf en adult dog,mais il y a les 3 gammes sans céréales en haut qui sont encore meilleures et dispos)

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croqu ... ttes_chien

----------


## jorie

Merci    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Poupoune 73

Yenz je me permets de rectifier: croqadom a été livré en petits sacs de prairie de  2.27kg (à 15 je crois), ils m'ont envoyé un mail en début de semaine pour m'informer qu'ils ont été réapprovisionnés   ::

----------


## ptitealice

Après 6 mois de croquettes sans céréales, petit bilan: beau poil, belles crottes qui ne sentent pas trop et surtout moins nombreuses, toujours heureux de manger, buddy qui est dysplasique boite 3 fois moins ca fait d'ailleurs un bon moment que je l'ai pas vu boiter il a 5 ans et dysplasique depuis ses 8 mois pourtant, j'ai aussi l'impression que leur digestion intervient plus rapidement (?).

----------


## YenZ

Tant mieux que du bonheur apparemment    :Embarrassment: k: 
Pour la digestion je ne saurais pas dire, mais étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de céréales qu'ils digèrent et assimilent moins bien, ça ne m'étonnerai pas que la digestion soit facilitée, mais surtout les résultats sur les chiens bien meilleurs !   ::

----------


## mimine

> Tant mieux que du bonheur apparemment  
> Pour la digestion je ne saurais pas dire, mais étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de céréales qu'ils digèrent et assimilent moins bien, ça ne m'étonnerai pas que la digestion soit facilitée, mais surtout les résultats sur les chiens bien meilleurs !


attention, il y a toujours des hydrates de carbone dans les croquettes, même celles dites "sans céréales".. l'amidon, le riz... ne sont pas bon non plus en grosse quantité pour l'organisme des chiens.

Il est très probable que la non-utilisation de céréales allergènes (telles que le blé, le maïs, le soja, la pulpe de betterave) soit pour beaucoup dans la meilleure digestion / digestibilité des aliments par tes chiens  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> [attention, il y a toujours des hydrates de carbone dans les croquettes, même celles dites "sans céréales".. l'amidon, le riz... ne sont pas bon non plus en grosse quantité pour l'organisme des chiens.
> 
> Il est très probable que la non-utilisation de céréales allergènes (telles que le blé, le maïs, le soja, la pulpe de betterave) soit pour beaucoup dans la meilleure digestion / digestibilité des aliments par tes chiens


Tout à fait d'accord, si ce n'est qu'on ne trouve pas de riz non plus dans les "sans céréales" (mais de la patate au final,donc de l'amidon), d'ailleurs à propos des hydrates de carbone, il y a cet article très intéressant sur le sujet, et qui compare l'ancienne et la nouvelle formule Orijen. et qui parle justement des hydrates de carbone, et on trouve aussi pas mal d'autres articles qui parlent de différentes croquettes etc...

http://www.dog-nutrition-advice.com/orijen-80-20.html

----------


## Grisou

Bonjour,

j'espère que je ne vais pas vous faire répéter, mais je suis allée me fournir en foin tout à l'heure dans un magasin suisse (Fressnap*) et j'ai vu qu'il y avait une promo sur des croquettes que je ne connaissais pas : les Rea* Natur* (je sais plus si on peut citer les marques sur ce forum ). J'ai fait quelques recherches, apparemment, c'est un bilan mitigé, des selles plus molles ou plus sèches, des éléments bizarres...

J'ai trouvé la composition sur un forum :

" Real Nature - Black angus, canard de barabrie et menhaden (Hareng) pressé à froid

Ingrédients:

17 % de viande sêche de Black Angus
Riz brun complet
10% de viande sèche de canard de barbarie
6.5% de poisson séché de Menhaden
Millet
amaranthe
Herbes vertes fraîches
mélange d'algue
huile de saumon sauvage
mélange d'huile végetale (pressé à froid)
mélasse de sucre de canne complet
extrait de Yucca Shidigera
graines de fenouil
myrtilles
jaunes d'oeufs
miel de fleurs
terre siliceuse
concentré de chair de moule
oligo-elemant
vitamines

Analyse moyenne:

25% Proteine brutes
10% de matières grasses brutes
8.5% de cendre brutes
6.9% de cellulose brutes
11% d'humidité
1.3% de calcium
1.1% de phosphore
0.39% de sodium
0.07% de magnesium "

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Mes chiens sont actuellement au ProPla*

----------


## YenZ

Assez d'accord avec les infos que tu as trouvé surement ici

http://www.chiens-evasion.com/forum/vie ... =17t=19431

Et je trouve que "Positive" a plutôt raison par rapport à ce qu'elle dit sur cette marque, si ce n'est que 30-35% de viande/poisson dans le produit fini c'est pas mal, sans être extraordinaire non plus, mais en tout cas c'est bien mieux que PP et cie   ::  
Reste à voir combien ça coute pour savoir si c'est vraiment intéressant, ou si d'autres produits avec ou sans céréales peuvent s'avérer plus intéressants   ::  

J'ai vu ça, mais aucun prix donné :

http://www.fressnapf.ch/fr/nos-produits ... al-nature/

A priori c'est une marque qui appartient aux magasins qui la distribuent, tout comme 2 ou 3 autres.

----------


## Grisou

> A priori c'est une marque qui appartient aux magasins qui la distribuent, tout comme 2 ou 3 autres.


Ok, ça explique pourquoi j'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur le net à propos de cette marque.

Oui, c'est bien le forum sur lequel j'ai trouvé les infos !

Je regarderais le prix la prochaine fois mais moi ce qui m'arrange, c'est que c'est en magasin, je préfère.

----------


## Columba

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Aurore45
> 
> ...


S'pas faux    ::  

Vilaines barfeuses qui critiquent les [strike:gy8f5pju]cailloux[/strike:gy8f5pju] croquettes pour chiens !    ::

----------


## slz

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Il y a largement pire c'est sûr, mais on a quand même 38.5% de glucides (pour comparaison dog lovers gold est en dessous de 34%)., c'est pas non plus comparable avec les sans céréales (TOTW -- environ 39%). Ca reste bien pour des croquettes avec céréales, c'est sûr.
Par contre 25/10, c'est un peu juste en protéines, et c'est vraiment trop juste en matière grasses. Sauf si chien au régime, mais pas de façon constante.

----------


## slz

> TOTW -- environ 39%


Me suis trompée : c'est *29 %*, évidemment.

----------


## Grisou

> Envoyé par slz
> 
>  TOTW -- environ 39%
> 
> 
> Me suis trompée : c'est *29 %*, évidemment.


Ah oui, je comprenais plus là    ::  

Ok, bon, je me renseigne mais je suis pas du tout sûre de changer car ok Propla* c'est pas terrible, ça reste mieux que les marques de supermarché et elles semblent convenir à mes chiens donc bon, j'ai pas envie de compliquer les choses en changeant de croquettes, mais j'y réfléchis.

----------


## slz

Y'a pas une version "chiot" ou "energie" dans leur gamme ?

----------


## Grisou

> Y'a pas une version "chiot" ou "energie" dans leur gamme ?


Pourquoi ?

----------


## Taysa

Ah mais je connais ces croquettes y'en a a Maxizoo bah c'est cher pour ce que c'est   :hein2:

----------


## Poupoune 73

taysa tu tombes à pic, je voulais te commander des TOTW à faire livrer en savoie chez mes parents mais apparemment je peux pas t'envoyer des mp, on peut en discuter?
désolée du hs   ::

----------


## Taysa

[email=wendy3998@hotmail.com:2emyofli]wendy3998@hotmail.com[/email:2emyofli]

hesite surtout pas    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## slz

> Envoyé par slz
> 
> Y'a pas une version "chiot" ou "energie" dans leur gamme ?
> 
> 
> Pourquoi ?


Parce qu'il y aurait davantage de protéines et de lipides, ça serait mieux.

----------


## didou47

> Quelqu'un connait les nutrivet ? 
> 
> Plus précisément la gamme nutrivet instinct.


On les a commencé pour Keegan qui est assez sensible des poils et du transit depuis hier. Elles ont apparemment une très forte appétence (elles sentent la viande grillée) et il les a mangés en premier. Fin de transition dimanche je referai un point pour les popos la semaine prochaine   ::

----------


## mofo

Je me souviens avoir vu des messages concernant la quantité de croquettes à donner, mais je ne retrouve plus.....  je suis pas sûre non plus qu'on parlait des TOTW

Ma question : quelle quantité donner pour les TOTW canard, là je donne au pif, ça a l'air de convenir car ils ne maigrissent pas et ne grossissent pas (enfin pas facile de peser mon lab de 35 kg toutes les semaines !), mais je voudrais être sûre de donner la bonne quantité.

Merci    ::

----------


## YenZ

> Envoyé par Tisouen
> 
> Quelqu'un connait les nutrivet ? 
> 
> Plus précisément la gamme nutrivet instinct. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai été voir leur site (www.nutrivet.fr), super qualité (pour la gamme "ultra prenium") et très bonne compo, mais très très protéiné et gras, mais aussi très cher...




> Je me souviens avoir vu des messages concernant la quantité de croquettes à donner, mais je ne retrouve plus.....  je suis pas sûre non plus qu'on parlait des TOTW
> 
> Ma question : quelle quantité donner pour les TOTW canard, là je donne au pif, ça a l'air de convenir car ils ne maigrissent pas et ne grossissent pas (enfin pas facile de peser mon lab de 35 kg toutes les semaines !), mais je voudrais être sûre de donner la bonne quantité.
> 
> Merci


1 à 1.2% du poids de forme, donc 350 à 400/420 gr/jour pour Mofo   ::  
Sinon il y a le tableau qui est posté dans les pages précédentes, ou tu peux aussi convertir les données de TOTW en grammes avec google.

----------


## mofo

Merci Yenz    ::      je vais voir ce soir lors du repas si ça correspondait à ce que je donnais !!

----------


## ika 47

> J'ai été voir leur site (www.nutrivet.fr), super qualité (pour la gamme "ultra prenium") et très bonne compo, mais très très protéiné et gras, mais aussi très cher...


Je ne les trouve pas si chères que ça mais après on a accès au tarif éleveur du coup c'est sûr que c'est intéressant. Par contre par rapport aux tarifs que je pouvais avoir en Orijen ou Acana elles sont moins chères   ::

----------


## YenZ

> Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> 
> J'ai été voir leur site (www.nutrivet.fr), super qualité (pour la gamme "ultra prenium") et très bonne compo, mais très très protéiné et gras, mais aussi très cher...
> 
> 
> Je ne les trouve pas si chères que ça mais après on a accès au tarif éleveur du coup c'est sûr que c'est intéressant. Par contre par rapport aux tarifs que je pouvais avoir en Orijen ou Acana elles sont moins chères


Je ne sais pas du tout pour les tarifs éleveurs mais ça me semble vraiment étonnant qu'elles soient moins chères que Orijen ou Acana (si on se fie aux prix pratiqués pour les particuliers). Mais je ne sais pas où tu as demandé tes tarifs éleveurs (à NiD France ? ou autre ?)
Et vu que les sacs sont de 13.5 kgs contre 12 kgs pour Nutrivet, au final il faudrait faire le calcul pour voir qui est le plus intéressant car il y a qd même + de 10% de quantité d'écart par sac, sinon il y a aussi TOTW qui doit être intéressant en tarifs éleveurs   ::

----------


## ika 47

> Envoyé par ika 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par YenZ
> 
> ...


Oui personnellement je calcule toujours le poids au kilo pour comparer   ::   Sinon non NiD France m'avait orienté vers un revendeur local c'est probablement ça 
Mais bon là les Nutrivet ils nous suffit d'aller les chercher à l'usine directement, ça fait marcher le commerce de proximité et les emplois locaux aussi   ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

quelqu'un connait les croquettes wolfsblut? http://www.nourriture-chien-chat.fr/de/ ... c6df9d0da6
la compo ressemble à celle des TOTW, les "herbes médicinales" en +...

----------


## YenZ

Je ne connais que de nom (je n'ai pas testé) car j'avais déjà regardé la compo sur ce site et les avis sur ce produit, mais au final je n'avais pas retenu car je trouvais trop cher pour ce que c'est, même si la compo est plutôt intéressante (mais tout dépend des gammes, elles ne sont pas toutes top).
Niveau prix on est quand même entre 120 et 136  pour 30 kgs, entre 62 et 70/15kgs, c'est plutôt relativement cher (quoi que ?), du coup j'ai plutôt eu tendance à lorgner du côté de TOTW, Orijen, Acana ou quelques autres...

Si ça t'intéresse tu peux jeter un coup dil à ces liens où on en parle :

http://www.1animal.com/membre/forum/chi ... forum_10=0

http://labrador-mania.forumactif.com/t1 ... e-mountain

http://www.wolfdog.org/forum/showthread ... 10langid=9

http://nourrirsonchien.wifeo.com/fabric ... onneur.php

----------


## mimine

> quelqu'un connait les croquettes wolfsblut? http://www.nourriture-chien-chat.fr/de/ ... c6df9d0da6
> la compo ressemble à celle des TOTW, les "herbes médicinales" en +...


j'en ai données à Eros (fut un temps) et je prenais celles aux poissons... WILD OCEAN me semble-t-il   :hein: 

très bien niveau composition et appétence    :Embarrassment: k:  mais un peu chères

----------


## YenZ

PS : j'avais juste oublié un détail qui m'avait aussi incité à renoncer, le taux de cendres quand même très élevé de ces croquettes (10%, contre (9.5% pour les gammes viandes de TOTW, 8.5 pour la gamme poisson, et généralement entre 7 et 8 ou 8.5% chez Acana et Orijen mais aussi d'autres marques sans céréales)

----------


## latitefraise27

Bjr !
pr ma part je donne des TOTW "wetlands canine" pour ma boule de poil (bouvier bernois croisé setter irlandais)
mais là je viens de le peser pour ajuster sa ration de croquette journalière mais j'ai l'impression de bugger qq part! si je suis la tableau sur z**plus, je devrais lui donner 350g par jour?? (175g/repas? il en fait deux)
Il a 13mois et pese 33kg
ca me parait très peu pour son age et son poids   :hein: 
si qqn peut m'eclairer   ::   merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

attends de meilleurs avis que le mien mais perso j'ai diminué mes rations de 50% avec les mêmes croq que toi par rapport à PP et depuis février ma chienne stérilisée n'a pas bougé niveau poids, mon mâle castré a fondu, il a perdu toute sa graisse il est enfin redevenu fin et très musclé mais sans être maigre (contrôlé par sa véto). bref tout ça pour dire que ces croquettes sont très riches, je donne moins que ce qu'ils disent sur le paquet pour chiens peu actifs alors que les miens font 1h de marche en laisse + 1h en liberté en forêt (entre 7 et 15km de marche/j)

----------


## slz

> Bjr !
> pr ma part je donne des TOTW "wetlands canine" pour ma boule de poil (bouvier bernois croisé setter irlandais)
> mais là je viens de le peser pour ajuster sa ration de croquette journalière mais j'ai l'impression de bugger qq part! si je suis la tableau sur z**plus, je devrais lui donner 350g par jour?? (175g/repas? il en fait deux)
> Il a 13mois et pese 33kg
> ca me parait très peu pour son age et son poids   :hein: 
> si qqn peut m'eclairer    merci !


Hmmm oui en calculant ça me donne entre 400 et 450 g/ jour suivant si on calcule l'énergie ou si on prend celle qu'ils donnent (qui vient d'où ? calculée par une autre formule ou mesurée ? Je ne sais pas).

----------


## slz

> Oui personnellement je calcule toujours le poids au kilo pour comparer


C'est plus pertinent de calculer le prix de la ration quotidienne, les densités énergétiques étant différentes, le prix au kg n'est pas forcément une bonne indication.

----------


## la_puce

> Envoyé par ika 47
> 
> Oui personnellement je calcule toujours le poids au kilo pour comparer
> 
> 
> C'est plus pertinent de calculer le prix de la ration quotidienne, les densités énergétiques étant différentes, le prix au kg n'est pas forcément une bonne indication.


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 


Biscuit mange moins d'orijen qu'il ne mangeait des hill's 

Au final les orijens nous coute pas plus cher que d'autre croquette, en plus avec les codes promos et autre on arrive à les avoir pas si cher que ca  ( derniers paquets achetés, 106 euro les deux de 13.5kg fdp compris ) + le fait qu'elles contiennent des chondroprotecteurs ( il est sous coséquin, normalement en début de traitement il faut doubler la dose, la on l'a pas fait car on l'a mis sous orijen en mm temps, sur conseil du véto je précise)


Après je sais pas si c'est l'ensemble orijen/ cosequin ou juste le cosequin, mais depuis il n'a plus du tout boité
Du coup on ose pas essayé d'autre croquette mm si les orijens ont tendance à le faire grossir ( du coup la dose de croquette à du être revu à la baisse)

----------


## Alwënn

j'ai recommandé des croquettes médicales pour doudou et nénette.

Question, pour doudou, ce sont des obésity, pas de soucis pour le passer au towt une fois sa perte de poids acquise. 
Par contre pour nénette, elle a des mobility, ne risque t elle pas de peiner sans les compléments contenus dans les croquettes? ( pour sa dysplasie)

----------


## YenZ

> Biscuit mange moins d'orijen qu'il ne mangeait des hill's 
> 
> Au final les orijens nous coute pas plus cher que d'autre croquette, en plus avec les codes promos et autre on arrive à les avoir pas si cher que ca  ( derniers paquets achetés, 106 euro les deux de 13.5kg fdp compris ) + le fait qu'elles contiennent des chondroprotecteurs ( il est sous coséquin, normalement en début de traitement il faut doubler la dose, la on l'a pas fait car on l'a mis sous orijen en mm temps, sur conseil du véto je précise)
> 
> 
> Après je sais pas si c'est l'ensemble orijen/ cosequin ou juste le cosequin, mais depuis il n'a plus du tout boité
> Du coup on ose pas essayé d'autre croquette mm si les orijens ont tendance à le faire grossir ( du coup la dose de croquette à du être revu à la baisse)


Pourrais-tu me dire où tu les as acheté à 106  les 27 kgs, stp? Parce que ce n'est vraiment pas cher !!
Sinon je sais que sur http://ecolovie87.com ils ont des tarifs assez exceptionnels, perso j'ai acheté 2x13.6 kgs de TOTW pacific stream pour... 67.8  fdport inclus, contre 100 à 110  ailleurs ! (les prix sont donnés lors de la commande par téléphone)




> j'ai recommandé des croquettes médicales pour doudou et nénette.
> 
> Question, pour doudou, ce sont des obésity, pas de soucis pour le passer au towt une fois sa perte de poids acquise. 
> Par contre pour nénette, elle a des mobility, ne risque t elle pas de peiner sans les compléments contenus dans les croquettes? ( pour sa dysplasie)


Pour doudou ça ne semble pas poser de pb, mais plutôt la gamme au poisson, et faire vraiment attention à la prise de poids car elles sont quand même assez riches !
Pour nénette, vu que c'est une alimentation spécifique, je pense qu'il vaut mieux en parler à ton véto, mais personnellement je continuerais à donner les complément à part, sinon demande d'autres avis dans le coin   ::

----------


## skapounkette

Bonjour,

Jai une petite question (désolée si le sujet a déjà été évoqué, je nai pas lu toutes les pages).
Cet été, pour des questions de « logistique », mes chiens, qui sont habituellement nourris au BARF, vont passer aux croquettes pendant 1 mois.
Je pensais leur prendre des TOTW mais je ne sais pas lesquelles choisir Est-ce quon peut alterner un jour TOTW au saumon, un jour TOTW au bison par exemple ?
Concernant mes chiens, il y a une vielle BA de 10 ans et un jeune (croisé BA ? Hovawart ?) de 1 an.

Si vous avez des conseils là-dessus je prends 
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## YenZ

Pour la BA tu peux choisir n'importe quelle gamme, avec une préférence pour celle au poisson car moins riche (et moins de cendres aussi).
Pour le jeune idem, avec une préférence pour Prairie et/ou Weetlands car plus riches pour sa (fin ?) croissance, tu peux alterner chaque jour, mais de préférence entre ces 2 gammes car elles ont les même taux, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de soucis à alterner avec la gamme Pacific Stream de temps en temps   ::  
Si tu veux pouvoir panacher les gammes, tu peux le faire ici =) http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/cat ... detail.asp

----------


## skapounkette

ah super   :merci:

----------


## mimine

> Bonjour,
> 
> Jai une petite question (désolée si le sujet a déjà été évoqué, je nai pas lu toutes les pages).
> Cet été, pour des questions de « logistique », mes chiens, qui sont habituellement nourris au BARF, vont passer aux croquettes pendant 1 mois.
> Je pensais leur prendre des TOTW mais je ne sais pas lesquelles choisir Est-ce quon peut alterner un jour TOTW au saumon, un jour TOTW au bison par exemple ?
> Concernant mes chiens, il y a une vielle BA de 10 ans et un jeune (croisé BA ? Hovawart ?) de 1 an.
> 
> Si vous avez des conseils là-dessus je prends


peut être les passer aux ORIJ*EN qui sont plus chargées en viande que les TOTW ?

----------


## skapounkette

> Envoyé par skapounkette
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Jai une petite question (désolée si le sujet a déjà été évoqué, je nai pas lu toutes les pages).
> Cet été, pour des questions de « logistique », mes chiens, qui sont habituellement nourris au BARF, vont passer aux croquettes pendant 1 mois.
> Je pensais leur prendre des TOTW mais je ne sais pas lesquelles choisir Est-ce quon peut alterner un jour TOTW au saumon, un jour TOTW au bison par exemple ?
> Concernant mes chiens, il y a une vielle BA de 10 ans et un jeune (croisé BA ? Hovawart ?) de 1 an.
> 
> ...


Oui pourquoi pas!
A votre avis pour mon chien de 1 an je prends plutôt des croquettes "chiot" ou adultes ?

----------


## Tisouen

J'ai un de mes chiens qui est épileptique et qui fait souvent des crises (c'est un husky et il fait partie des 30% de chiens réfractaires aux médicaments de base) Je voudrais trouver une alimentation sans conservateurs et sans céréales et qui lui apporte suffisamment dénergie pour ne pas qu'il soit en hypoglycémie. Il est fragile niveau intestinal et peut facilement être en diarrhée (encore plus avec les médicaments). A cause de ses médicaments son foie et ses reins sont beaucoup sollicités. 
Le mettre au BARF serait un peu plus compliqué étant donné que je n'ai pas de quoi stocker pour l'ensemble de mes chiens et que lui donner à lui une gamelle de viande crue risque de créer des soucis entre eux et la maladie en apporte déjà assez... Mais si vraiment c'est le mieux j'essayerai de me débrouiller. 

A savoir aussi que je devrais pouvoir avoir des tarifs intéressant sur la gamme instinct de Nutrivet.  Et il faut savoir également qu'à cause de ses crises et ses médicaments qui augmente lappétit, il est amené à manger plusieurs fois par jour (la aussi le BARF serait plus contraignant). 

J'aimerai avoir votre avis pour trouver la meilleure nourriture possible puisque je suis convaincu que ça peut jouer un rôle dans les crises d'épilepsie.

Son traitement médicamenteux me revient actuellement à 56,29  sans compter le valium et les éventuels autres traitement et qu'il peut encore augmenter avec les nouvelles molécules qu'on risque d'essayer et qui sont très chère donc forcément le prix est à prendre en compte.

----------


## mimine

pour celles et ceux qui ne sont pas au courant de ce que sont en vrai les sous produits animaux (très présents dans les croquettes), je viens de trouver un article très édifiant sur une partie des composants des croquettes données aux chiens et chats, j'ai nommé : les sous produits animaux !

http://www.sifco.fr/nos-metiers/les-filieres/pet-food

On y apprend de manière très instructive la filière de retraitement des déchets d'abattoir ainsi que leur utilisation : 




> Les sous-produits de porcs, de volailles et de ruminants (depuis le 2 août 2006),sont concernés.
> Ils font lobjet dun traitement en substrats protéiques et graisses puis dune intégration dans les aliments secs pour chiens et chats.
> 
>     * Collecte  : les sous-produits de volaille (viscères, têtes, pattes, cous, carcasses) les sous-produits de bovins (viscères, pieds,.), et les sous-produits de porc (os, pieds, viscères,..) sont collectés dans des abattoirs dédiés à chaque espèce
> 
>       collecte d'os en abattoir
>     * Transport  : des camions dédiés à ces sous-produits vident le chargement dans des trémies.
> 
>       trémie de réception
> ...

----------


## didou47

> J'ai un de mes chiens qui est épileptique et qui fait souvent des crises (c'est un husky et il fait partie des 30% de chiens réfractaires aux médicaments de base) Je voudrais trouver une alimentation sans conservateurs et sans céréales et qui lui apporte suffisamment dénergie pour ne pas qu'il soit en hypoglycémie. Il est fragile niveau intestinal et peut facilement être en diarrhée (encore plus avec les médicaments). A cause de ses médicaments son foie et ses reins sont beaucoup sollicités. 
> Le mettre au BARF serait un peu plus compliqué étant donné que je n'ai pas de quoi stocker pour l'ensemble de mes chiens et que lui donner à lui une gamelle de viande crue risque de créer des soucis entre eux et la maladie en apporte déjà assez... Mais si vraiment c'est le mieux j'essayerai de me débrouiller. 
> 
> A savoir aussi que je devrais pouvoir avoir des tarifs intéressant sur la gamme instinct de Nutrivet.  Et il faut savoir également qu'à cause de ses crises et ses médicaments qui augmente lappétit, il est amené à manger plusieurs fois par jour (la aussi le BARF serait plus contraignant). 
> 
> J'aimerai avoir votre avis pour trouver la meilleure nourriture possible puisque je suis convaincu que ça peut jouer un rôle dans les crises d'épilepsie.
> 
> Son traitement médicamenteux me revient actuellement à 56,29  sans compter le valium et les éventuels autres traitement et qu'il peut encore augmenter avec les nouvelles molécules qu'on risque d'essayer et qui sont très chère donc forcément le prix est à prendre en compte.


Les Instinct sont sans conservateur chimique ni céréales, si tu peux avoir des prix, et vu qu'il existe une sorte pour chiens actifs, je te dirai d'essayer, non? Tu cherches "mieux"?
Ici, j'ai fini mon premier sac avec Keegan, il n'a jamais "sauté" ou ne serait ce que repoussé un repas, j'ai baissé un peu sa ration par rapport à ses anciennes croquettes au vu des cacas, ça a l'air de lui convenir. Après, moi j'espère des effets sur sa peau avec une diminution voire un arrêt total des hot spot, là ça fait un moment qu'il n'en a pas eu, mais je peux pas encore juger de ça après 3 semaines  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Oui je pensais aux instinct pour chien actif mais je voudrais des avis des personnes qui connaissent bien toute sortes de croquettes sans céréales ni conservateur. 
Le soucis des instinct c'est qu'elle sont un peu grasse et vu qu'il doit manger assez souvent ça va être dur de contrôler son poids.

----------


## odrey13

bonsoir, pour une chienne de tres petite taille (1K5) de 6 mois stérilisée , avec une activité normale , qulles croquettes conseiller? 

Entre les acan* grasslands et pacifica?

Ou les totw saumon , canard ou bison ? 

merci d'avance

----------


## odrey13

J'ai eu en cadeau sur zoo plus 400 g de croquettes LU KULLUS boeuf charolais et truite 

qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? 

Composition : 
farine de viande de buf (28 %), riz complet, farine de truite (6 %), huile de colza pressée à froid, algues marines, alfalfa, betteraves, germes de riz, épices, poires, pommes, farine de jaune d'uf, cumin, huile de lin, caroube, terre glaise, terre d'infusoires, yucca schidigera, myrtilles, oligoéléments et vitamines.
Additifs :
vitamine A (10 200 IU/kg), vitamine D3 (1 020 IU/kg), vitamine E (205 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (3,5 mg/kg), vitamine C (143 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (7,4 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (4,4 mcg/kg), vitamine B12 (44 mcg/kg), biotine (225 mcg/kg), acide folique (0,37 mg/kg), niacine (24 mg/kg), acide pantothénique (9 mg/kg), chlorure de choline (1 540 mg/kg)

Oligoéléments : 
zinc sous forme d'oxyde de zinc (70 mg/kg), fer sous forme de sulfate de fer II, monohydrate (220 mg/kg),manganèse sous forme de sulfate de manganèse, monohydrate (52 mg), cuivre sous forme de oxyde de cuivre II (11 mg/kg)

----------


## emmajojo

rien à voir avec la question de base, mais je savais pas où demander.
je repasse mes chiens aux croquettes pour les vacances, et vu les grandes chaleurs, je pense les nourrir avant la balade du soir.
combien d'heures avant la balade dois je les nourrir, pour etre tout à fait tranquille?3h?4h?
sachant que ce sera demi ration, l'autre moitié étant donnée après la balade du matin.
merci  ::

----------


## draks

Je viens de commander les TOTW weetlands pour mes deux loulous.
Aprés plus d'un de Profine et un bilan assez bon, je passe au sans céréale dans la mesure ou ma femelle a tendance à vite faire des selles molles.

Petite question, le taux de calcium dans TOTW est sacrément plus élevé, est ce que ça pose pas de problème sur la longueure ça?

----------


## slz

Et le rapport Ca/P, ça donne quoi ?

----------


## zab2o

Emma oui je dirais 3 bonnes heures, après je suis pas forcément calé sur la question mais c'est toujours ce que je fais quand je prévois une grande balade, 3h avant ou après.

----------


## draks

> Et le rapport Ca/P, ça donne quoi ?


Il y a 2.1% de calcium pour 1.4 de phosphore.
Dans les profine qu'ils mangent actuellement, c'est 1.4% de calcium pour 1 de phospohore.
Je remarque aussi qu'il y a 9.1% de cendre dans TOTW pour 6.5 dans profine.

----------


## slz

Ca fait 1.5 pour TOTW contre 1.4 pour profine, la différence est pas énorme au final, et les deux ne posent pas de problème, surtout pour un adulte.

----------


## jorie

Je pensais que pour un adulte il fallait que cela soit compris entre 1.1 à 1.2 % et que 1.5 c'était plus pour un chiot en croissance ou un chien dysplasique ?

----------


## draks

> Ca fait 1.5 pour TOTW contre 1.4 pour profine, la différence est pas énorme au final, et les deux ne posent pas de problème, surtout pour un adulte.


Super alors  :Smile: 
Reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que les TOTW leur aillent bien, surtout ma fifille qui est plus sensible niveau digestion.

----------


## slz

> Je pensais que pour un adulte il fallait que cela soit compris entre 1.1 à 1.2 % et que 1.5 c'était plus pour un chiot en croissance ou un chien dysplasique ?


(c'est un rapport donc pas un %, just un nombre)

Sinon, idéalement, c'est 1.1 à 1.2 pour un adulte, 1.2 à 1.4 pour un chiot. Après autant pour un chiot il faut être rigoureux, autant pour un adulte tant qu'on est entre 1 et 2 ça va .... bon j'aime pas trop quand ça commence à aller dans les 1.7 (ça existe), mais bon.

----------


## jorie

Merci Slz

----------


## maiwenn

Et bien ca y ait c'est parti pour ma boule de poil adoptée via rescue il y a 1mois!! J'ai commandé les TOTW, réception demain normalement
En effet, comme beaucoup de monde j'ignorais que les croquettes de supermarché étaient si mauvaises pour eux mais la toute belle nous a fait une allergie alimentaire aux croquettes après que l'on ai arrêté les boulettes (ne connaissaient que cela avant)
Donc je me suis dit "Quitte a dépenser autant que ce soit vraiment de qualité" et surtout je ne voulais pas prendre le risque d'une allergie sur un sac de 10kg à ce prix-là (ça fait quand même mal au portefeuille)
Merci pour tous vos conseils, je vous donnerais le retour dessus..
Oui, parce que mademoiselle est difficile en plus (il faut que je lui donne la 1è croquette à la main et que je reste a coté en ce moment pour qu'elle mange, mais c'est sans doute du a la qualité aussi)
En revanche, petite question, pour être cohérente, je cherche des friandises également, avez-vous des conseils????
Merci

----------


## draks

Reçu les TOTW ce matin via nourrir comme la nature, je sais pas si ils font ça à chaque fois mais au lieux d'avoir 2 sacs de 13.6kg, j'en ai eut 4 de 6.8, c'est carrément mieux niveau conservation comme ça  :Smile: 
Le tout super bien emballé, un carton pour les 4 paquets TOTW chien et un autre pour les 2 TOTW chat, franchement, pour une première commande chez eux, je suis trés satisfait.

Reste à voir comment ça va se passer avec les croquettes, je testerai pas avant aout vu que j'ai encore 15kg de profine à terminer, mais c'est pas un drame, c'est aussi de la qualité, dommage que la miss les supportent moyennement ><

----------


## Fahn

Tu ne fais pas de transition pour passer d'une marque de croquettes à l'autre?

----------


## draks

> Tu ne fais pas de transition pour passer d'une marque de croquettes à l'autre?


Je ferai sans doute une transition sur une semaine quand je serais proche de la fin des anciennes croquettes.
Quoi que, j'avais lu (peut être bien dans ce topic d'ailleurs) qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de faire une transition quand on passe à une croquette sans céréale, si quelqun peut confirmer.

----------


## jorie

j'ai lu la meme chose

----------


## mofo

vous ne serez pas déçu avec les TOTW surtout si vous avez pris les weetland (elles sentent trop bon la viande rôtie   ::   ::  ) !!!  mes deux chiens étaient aux TOTW et poils / crottes parfait !!!!
pour mon vieux chien (labrador 12 ans 1/2) mon véto m'a conseillé les virbac senior, je sais qu'elles sont beaucoup moins bien mais comme il a des triglycérides alors il m'a conseillé de prendre des senior...
du coup il attrape des pellicules, en à peine 2 semaines de nouvelles croquettes (pellicules qu'il n'avait plus avec les TOTW) donc je pense que je vais me tourner vers les acana senior qui sont de meilleures qualité et de composition presque identique niveau gras etc.... et mon véto sera content car c'est des croquettes senior !!!   ::

----------


## Fufupower

Bonjour
J'aurrai une question , j'ai vue que les Orij*n ne devait pas etre donner car l'apport important en proteine sur une longue durée aportait des soucie de rein chez les chiens.Hors j'ai passer mon staff au Profin*(il etait au Master*), et ce que daprés vous es ce que je risque le meme soucie avec les Prof que l'Ori ?

----------


## draks

> et ce que daprés vous es ce que je risque le meme soucie avec les Prof que l'Ori ?


Non je ne pense pas, le taux de protéines dans profine est bien moindre que dans orijen, il ne devrait donc y avoir aucun souci de ce côté là.

----------


## Fufupower

Il me semble avoir vue par contre une personne qui a eu ce genre de soucie avec sont bull sur les TOTW? dans les coms sur ZOO*LUS

----------


## draks

Oui, j'ai vu ça aussi quelques part, mais surtout pour Orijen qui contient encore plus de protéines que TOTW. Maintenant c'est à prendre avec de grosses pincettes, ce genre de cas à l'air plus que marginal (et encore faut voir les prédispositions des animaux en questions avant).

----------


## mimine

> Il me semble avoir vue par contre une personne qui a eu ce genre de soucie avec sont bull sur les TOTW? dans les coms sur ZOO*LUS


le problème du taux de protéines n'est pas tellement le % mais bien leur origine.. des protéines animales (à base de viande et de poisson) ne sont pas nocives pour les reins.
Par contre les végétales, elles, oui.

----------


## slz

> j'ai vue que les Orij*n ne devait pas etre donner car l'apport important en proteine sur une longue durée aportait des soucie de rein chez les chiens.


Hah bon ? Tu as vu ça où ?

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par Fufupower
> 
> j'ai vue que les Orij*n ne devait pas etre donner car l'apport important en proteine sur une longue durée aportait des soucie de rein chez les chiens.
> 
> 
> Hah bon ? Tu as vu ça où ?


ça serait le comble que les chiens soient malades parce qu'il y a trop de protéines animales dans leur ration   ::   ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

voilà ce que j'ai trouvé dans la rubrique des croquettes pour chat  :: 

Moi, concernant l'histoire de protéines qui feraient du mal à ma sénior, je commence à croire que j'ai vraiment été prise pour une c****.

Je viens de faire le tour des marques " célèbres " vendues & conseillées par les vétérinaires, etc...
Résultat :

Royal Canin Sterilised +7 (chats de + de 7 ans) : 36 %
Royal Canin Ageing +12 (chats de + de 12 ans) : 30 %
Royal Canin Neutered Cat Senior (chats de + de 10 ans) : 28 %

Hill's Science Plan Vetessentials Mature (chats de + de 7 ans) : 31,6 %
Hill's Science Plan Mature Senior Light : 31,3 %
Hill's Science Plan Mature Senior : 32 %

Virbac VetComplex Senior (chats de + de 10 ans) : 30 %

Le meilleur pour la fin,
Purina ProPlan Vital Age (+ de 7 ans) : 37 %
Précision de la marque : Des taux élevés de protéines de haute qualité (37%) pour aider à préserver une masse corporelle idéale et prévenir la fonte musculaire chez le chat mature.


Donc, les protéines de ces marques, c'est ok pour ma sénior, mais attention, les " Go Natural " et leur 32 % de protéines sont dangereux. Forcément, puisque pas vendus par les vétérinaires.  :: 

Quelles foutaises...  ::  marre de toutes ces personnes censées penser à la santé de nos animaux et non à leur porte-monnaie & à leurs partenariats.  ::

----------


## mofo

Quels sont vos avis sur les ACANA SENIOR (chiens) : appétence, digestion, selles, etc...

J'étais au TOTW Weetland, mais mon véto m'a foutu la trouille pour que je prenne des croquettes senior, il ne m'a pas conseillé de marque spécifique mais comme il vend les virbac senior il m'a dit qu'elles étaient très bien.............. j'y crois pas trop............

Du coup moi........... j'ai flippé et donc j'ai acheté sur internet les virbac senior mais je suis pas rassurée niveau qualité..............

Je regrette les TOTW mais niveau gras il lui faut des croquettes un peu moins grasses car il a des triglycérides dans le sang sinon tout est OK (reins, sucre etc...)  à part arthrose et veillissement cellulaire (cerveau qui ne gère plus bien certaines situations)

j'ai fait une comparaison un peu rapide par rapport à ces deux marques, 

les acana : gras : 14%   contre 18% les TOTW donc on est bon........  et les virbac 13% donc ok par rapport aux acana
les protéines : 33% pour acana, 33% pour TOTW et 27% pour virbac donc ok aussi
la gluco et la chondro dans acana ok......... dans virbac il n'y a que de la chondro  et dans TOTW il n'y a rien    on est ok aussi car je lui donne un complément à part
Amidon : acana : 29 % et virbac 30 %  je pense que c'est kifkif
calcium : acana : 1.2%   virbac : 1.3%   kifkif aussi   
VITAMINE E : acana : 400 IU/kg    virbac : 500 IU/kg

après il y a d'autres vitamines et plantes dans acana qu'il n'y a pas dans virbac et la compo aussi d'acana me semble bien bien meilleure que virbac................

Je finis mon sac de virbac mais ma décision de changer pour acana est pratiquement prise sauf si vous me dites le contraire !!!!   ::  

J'attends vos avis de pro !!!!!!!!!!!!!   et vos avis de consommateurs................

----------


## mofo

ah le phosphore aussi je crois là qu'il y a une grande différence mais je sais pas si c'est important :

acana : 1%    virbac 0.6%       ::   ::   ::

----------


## jorie

le rapport calcium phosphore dépasse 2 chez virbac donc trop élevé. Si je ne me suis pas trompé bien sur. 
Pour acana il est très bien. 

je donne les acana à ma chienne aussi (pas le séniors) et j'en suis très contente.

----------


## Poupoune 73

est-ce que les TOWT ont tendance à constiper vos chiens? parce que j'ai l'impression que mon mâle mange de l'herbe pour se faciliter le transit, des fois quand il va à la selle on voit qu'il "pousse" (pardon pour les détails). devrais-je lui donner un peu de haricots pour voir s'il continue à brouter? est-ce que tous vos chiens mangent de l'herbe plusieurs fois en balade aussi? ma femelle le fait beaucoup moins, elle grignote un brin de temps en temps mais je n'ai pas l'impression de promener une chèvre...

----------


## mofo

::   la chèvre de Mr Seguin ????,    moi aussi ils ont tendance à brouter.... mais ça dépend des périodes alors je ne sais pas quoi te dire plus, par contre il ne sont pas constipés

----------


## mofo

Personne pour des commentaires sur acana senior ?????    ::  

Jorie merci pour ton info  ::

----------


## odrey13

> bonsoir, pour une chienne de tres petite taille (1K5) de 6 mois stérilisée , avec une activité normale , qulles croquettes conseiller? 
> 
> Entre les acan* sans céréales ?
> 
> Ou les totw saumon , canard ou bison ? 
> 
> merci d'avance


je remonte , merci   ::

----------


## odrey13

Je voulais dire entre les gammes acan* sans céréales (grassland , pacifica ou prairie ? )

----------


## odrey13

et le taux de cendres brutes assez eleve , n'est il pas nocif pour les chiens a la longue , pour les reins ? 
J'ai lu qu'il fallait que le taux soit en dessous de 5% 

merci d'avance

----------


## Darlow

Mon chien est passé aux TOTW (jalterne saumon et canard) depuis environ 3 mois (avant il était aux PP saumon). Depuis quelques semaines, je trouve qu'il fait plus de crottes qu'avant. Elles sont normales, mais en quantité plus importante, alors quil me semble avoir lu qu'en général c'est l'inverse. 
Niveau quantité, je lui donne plus ou moins ce qui est indiqué sur le paquet (en fait en quantité c'est presque équivalent à ce qu'il avait avec les PP, il na pas grossit en gardant la même quantité, et ce n'est pas un glouton, quand il n'en veut plus, il laisse, donc je pense qu'il mange la quantité qui lui convient. Mais avec ces crottes en grand nombre, je me pose la question quand même. Jai essayé de lui en donner un peu moins pour voir, mais il réclame, je vois quil a faim, et déjà quil nest pas gros, je ne veux pas laffamer. 
Donc je ne sais pas trop quoi penser Est-ce que ça peut être un signe que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas, sil fait beaucoup plus ses besoins quavant ? A part ça tout est normal, beau poil, il aime ces croquettes
Quen pensez-vous ? Merci !

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai un de mes chiens qui est épileptique et qui fait souvent des crises (c'est un husky et il fait partie des 30% de chiens réfractaires aux médicaments de base) Je voudrais trouver une alimentation sans conservateurs et sans céréales et qui lui apporte suffisamment dénergie pour ne pas qu'il soit en hypoglycémie. Il est fragile niveau intestinal et peut facilement être en diarrhée (encore plus avec les médicaments). A cause de ses médicaments son foie et ses reins sont beaucoup sollicités. 
> Le mettre au BARF serait un peu plus compliqué étant donné que je n'ai pas de quoi stocker pour l'ensemble de mes chiens et que lui donner à lui une gamelle de viande crue risque de créer des soucis entre eux et la maladie en apporte déjà assez... Mais si vraiment c'est le mieux j'essayerai de me débrouiller. 
> 
> A savoir aussi que je devrais pouvoir avoir des tarifs intéressant sur la gamme instinct de Nutrivet.  Et il faut savoir également qu'à cause de ses crises et ses médicaments qui augmente lappétit, il est amené à manger plusieurs fois par jour (la aussi le BARF serait plus contraignant). 
> 
> J'aimerai avoir votre avis pour trouver la meilleure nourriture possible puisque je suis convaincu que ça peut jouer un rôle dans les crises d'épilepsie.
> 
> Son traitement médicamenteux me revient actuellement à 56,29  sans compter le valium et les éventuels autres traitement et qu'il peut encore augmenter avec les nouvelles molécules qu'on risque d'essayer et qui sont très chère donc forcément le prix est à prendre en compte.


Salut Tisouen,

D'après ce que tu nous dis sur ton Husky, il y a plusieurs marques de croquettes sans céréales de qualité, et sans conservateurs.
Si j'ai bien tout suivi, tu as déjà un traitement qui te coute assez cher, et qui fatiguent foie et reins, avec en plus un chien fragile au niveau intestinal.
Niveau conservation, et sans céréales, plusieurs marques s'offrent à toi : Orijen, Acana, TOTW, Applaws, Nutrivet instinct, Nöw grain free, Wolfsblut (certaines gammes), Amikinos (certaines gammes), ProNature Holisitc (1 gamme), James Wellbeloved, Brit Care (1 gamme) et quelques autres...

Niveau tarifs : une des moins chères, et qui présente surement le meilleur rapport qualité/prix, ce sera TOTW (Taste of the Wild), rapport prot/matière grasses de 32/18 pour les gammes viande, 25/15 pour la gamme poisson.
Pas de conservation chimique, très appétent, fort taux de viande (ou poisson) sur matière sèche, rapport phosphocalcique élevé mais acceptable, bref un bon compromis, mais reste à savoir si ton chien les supporterait bien.

Tu dis pouvoir avoir des prix intéressants sur Nutrivet Instinct, je ne sais pas à combien, mais pour TOTW si tu ne prends que par 1 à 4 sacs je te conseille ici

http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/croqu ... f_the_wild (si tu rajoutes un article en plus de 2 sacs pour avoir un montant d'au moins 100, tu as 5% de remise avec le code "COMMANDE-GROUPEE") 

Si tu prends par très grosses quantités (14 sacs) plutôt ici :

http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/cat ... detail.asp

Détail qui a son importance, les taux de minéraux chez TOTW sont assez élevés, en conséquence le taux de cendres aussi (9.5% pour la viande, 8.5% pour le poisson), et à la longue un taux de cendres élevé a tendance a fatiguer les reins, mais quelque soit la marque sans céréales que tu choisiras, tu auras toujours un taux de cendres assez élevé, entre 6 et 10%.
Si ça peut te faire peur, Acana reste une excellente alternative, un peu plus chère certes, mais avec un taux de cendres autour de 7 à 7.5%, avec une compo tout aussi excellente.

Pour Acana niveau bons tarifs ça se passe ici
http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/cat ... orie=51834 
(100  pour le franco de port, si tu prends pour moins de 100  va voir sur zooplus.fr ou pets-animalia.fr avec des franco de port à 29  mais prix de base un peu plus élevé)
Respecte bien les doses données dans un tableau sur les pages précédentes (car les rations sur les paquets sont en cups puisque ça vient des USA/Canada), si tu as tendance à donner trop avec ces croquettes (comme avec d'autres), ton chien risque de partir en diarrhée, et respecte une transition progressive si il est assez fragile afin de en pas trop le perturber.

Dans les 2 cas commence par un paquet moyen afin de tester sur ton loulou et être certaine qu'il aime et digère bien ses nouvelles croquettes  :: 




> bonsoir, pour une chienne de tres petite taille (1K5) de 6 mois stérilisée , avec une activité normale , qulles croquettes conseiller? 
> 
> Entre les acan* grasslands et pacifica?
> 
> Ou les totw saumon , canard ou bison ? 
> 
> merci d'avance


N'importe lesquelles peuvent convenir (les moins riches sont les TOTW saumon mais rapport Ca/Ph un peu élevé pour un "chiot" je trouve), après ça va surtout dépendre de ton portefeuille, moins cher TOTW, Acana étant un peu plus cher, surtout les gammes grasslands et Pacifica, Harvest Prairie est la moins chère chez Acana.




> J'ai eu en cadeau sur zoo plus 400 g de croquettes LU KULLUS boeuf charolais et truite 
> 
> qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? 
> 
> Composition : 
> farine de viande de buf (28 %), riz complet, farine de truite (6 %), huile de colza pressée à froid, algues marines, alfalfa, betteraves, germes de riz, épices, poires, pommes, farine de jaune d'uf, cumin, huile de lin, caroube, terre glaise, terre d'infusoires, yucca schidigera, myrtilles, oligoéléments et vitamines.
> Additifs :
> vitamine A (10 200 IU/kg), vitamine D3 (1 020 IU/kg), vitamine E (205 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (3,5 mg/kg), vitamine C (143 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (7,4 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (4,4 mcg/kg), vitamine B12 (44 mcg/kg), biotine (225 mcg/kg), acide folique (0,37 mg/kg), niacine (24 mg/kg), acide pantothénique (9 mg/kg), chlorure de choline (1 540 mg/kg)
> 
> ...


Je ne connais pas, que de nom car c'est surement une promo zooplus, c'est moins cher que les autres marques que tu as citén mais c'est aussi en-dessous, pas mauvais pour autant, mais moins bien c'est certain. 




> rien à voir avec la question de base, mais je savais pas où demander.
> je repasse mes chiens aux croquettes pour les vacances, et vu les grandes chaleurs, je pense les nourrir avant la balade du soir.
> combien d'heures avant la balade dois je les nourrir, pour etre tout à fait tranquille?3h?4h?
> sachant que ce sera demi ration, l'autre moitié étant donnée après la balade du matin.
> merci


Pour les grandes chaleurs c'est loupé   ::  
Sinon je dirai 3h aussi, mais sachant que les croquettes mettent 12h à être digérées, de toute façon ce sera en pleine digestion, mais ce sera peut-être toujours mieux que de les sortir immédiatement après leur avoir donné à manger.
Perso je leur donne fin de journée ou le soir la majeure partie, comme ça pas de soucis la journée lors d'une grande ballade.




> Je viens de commander les TOTW weetlands pour mes deux loulous.
> Aprés plus d'un de Profine et un bilan assez bon, je passe au sans céréale dans la mesure ou ma femelle a tendance à vite faire des selles molles.
> 
> Petite question, le taux de calcium dans TOTW est sacrément plus élevé, est ce que ça pose pas de problème sur la longueure ça?


Comme disait slz, le taux de calcium seul non, si le rapport Ca/ph est trop élevé, ça peut à la longue fatiguer les reins, surtout si le chien a déjà une fragilité à ce niveau, et particulièrement sur des seniors.




> Envoyé par slz
> 
> Et le rapport Ca/P, ça donne quoi ?
> 
> 
> Il y a 2.1% de calcium pour 1.4 de phosphore.
> Dans les profine qu'ils mangent actuellement, c'est 1.4% de calcium pour 1 de phospohore.
> Je remarque aussi qu'il y a 9.1% de cendre dans TOTW pour 6.5 dans profine.


Le rapportCa/ph est presque le même chez Profine ou TOTW, mais le taux de minéraux est plus élevé chez TOTW, en conséquence le taux de cendres aussi (les cendres étant les minéraux non détruits par la chaleur).
Il est de 9.5 %, et 8.5 pour le poisson,comme je le disais au-dessus si ça te fait vraiment peur il y a aussi d'autres alternatives.




> Et bien ca y ait c'est parti pour ma boule de poil adoptée via rescue il y a 1mois!! J'ai commandé les TOTW, réception demain normalement
> En effet, comme beaucoup de monde j'ignorais que les croquettes de supermarché étaient si mauvaises pour eux mais la toute belle nous a fait une allergie alimentaire aux croquettes après que l'on ai arrêté les boulettes (ne connaissaient que cela avant)
> Donc je me suis dit "Quitte a dépenser autant que ce soit vraiment de qualité" et surtout je ne voulais pas prendre le risque d'une allergie sur un sac de 10kg à ce prix-là (ça fait quand même mal au portefeuille)
> Merci pour tous vos conseils, je vous donnerais le retour dessus..
> Oui, parce que mademoiselle est difficile en plus (il faut que je lui donne la 1è croquette à la main et que je reste a coté en ce moment pour qu'elle mange, mais c'est sans doute du a la qualité aussi)
> En revanche, petite question, pour être cohérente, je cherche des friandises également, avez-vous des conseils????
> Merci


Pour les friandises je te conseille les Platinum, super appétent et super pratique (si tu fais du club par exemple)
Tu peux les trouver ici =) http://shop.platinum-distribution.lu/ca ... ategory=16





> Reçu les TOTW ce matin via nourrir comme la nature, je sais pas si ils font ça à chaque fois mais au lieux d'avoir 2 sacs de 13.6kg, j'en ai eut 4 de 6.8, c'est carrément mieux niveau conservation comme ça 
> Le tout super bien emballé, un carton pour les 4 paquets TOTW chien et un autre pour les 2 TOTW chat, franchement, pour une première commande chez eux, je suis trés satisfait.
> 
> Reste à voir comment ça va se passer avec les croquettes, je testerai pas avant aout vu que j'ai encore 15kg de profine à terminer, mais c'est pas un drame, c'est aussi de la qualité, dommage que la miss les supportent moyennement ><


NCLN t'a envoyé 4 sacs car ils n'avaient plus de 13.6, mais normalement ils envoient bien les gros sacs et pas les médiums.
Sinon si tu veux les payer moins cher, chien et chats, tu peux les prendre ici

pour chiens : http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/cat ... orie=50065
pour chats : http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/cat ... detail.asp

(voir aussi sur zooplus.be et pets-animalia.fr)




> Je ferai sans doute une transition sur une semaine quand je serais proche de la fin des anciennes croquettes.
> Quoi que, j'avais lu (peut être bien dans ce topic d'ailleurs) qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de faire une transition quand on passe à une croquette sans céréale, si quelqun peut confirmer.


Oui c'est moi qui avait dit ça, généralement même sans transition en passant à une qualité supérieure ça passe tout seul, mais dans le doute, mieux vaut faire une transition si le chien/chat est un peu fragile, ça permet toujours de ne pas trop le perturber,alors à moins ne pas être en mesure de le faire faute de croquettes, mieux vaut le faire pour faciliter le passage à une nouvelle alimentation.




> vous ne serez pas déçu avec les TOTW surtout si vous avez pris les weetland (elles sentent trop bon la viande rôtie    ) !!!  mes deux chiens étaient aux TOTW et poils / crottes parfait !!!!
> pour mon vieux chien (labrador 12 ans 1/2) mon véto m'a conseillé les virbac senior, je sais qu'elles sont beaucoup moins bien mais comme il a des triglycérides alors il m'a conseillé de prendre des senior...
> du coup il attrape des pellicules, en à peine 2 semaines de nouvelles croquettes (pellicules qu'il n'avait plus avec les TOTW) donc je pense que je vais me tourner vers les acana senior qui sont de meilleures qualité et de composition presque identique niveau gras etc.... et mon véto sera content car c'est des croquettes senior !!!


Au moins cher pour Acana ici  :: 

=) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Ch ... ma5m3.html
(ou peut-être http://ecolovie87.com mais faut les appeler pour connaitre les tarifs)




> Bonjour
> J'aurrai une question , j'ai vue que les Orij*n ne devait pas etre donner car l'apport important en proteine sur une longue durée aportait des soucie de rein chez les chiens.Hors j'ai passer mon staff au Profin*(il etait au Master*), et ce que daprés vous es ce que je risque le meme soucie avec les Prof que l'Ori ?


Idem que ce qui a été dit, ce sont les protéines végétales qui sont dangereuses, pas les protéines animales contenues dans Orijen, un taux de cendres élevé peut par contre poser des soucis rénaux à la longue, mais tout dépend aussi de la fragilité ou non de chaque animal.




> Il me semble avoir vue par contre une personne qui a eu ce genre de soucie avec sont bull sur les TOTW? dans les coms sur ZOO*LUS


Tu confonds, ce n'est pas avec TOTW mais avec Orijen que 2 personnes ont eu des problèmes avec,mais il y en a aussi 1 autre pour qui ça se passe nickel, les bull étant en plus fragiles niveau digestif..

Les posts ici =) http://www.zooplus.fr/feedback/1/0/shop ... ulte/44320




> voilà ce que j'ai trouvé dans la rubrique des croquettes pour chat 
> 
> Moi, concernant l'histoire de protéines qui feraient du mal à ma sénior, je commence à croire que j'ai vraiment été prise pour une c****.
> 
> Je viens de faire le tour des marques " célèbres " vendues & conseillées par les vétérinaires, etc...
> Résultat :
> 
> Royal Canin Sterilised +7 (chats de + de 7 ans) : 36 %
> Royal Canin Ageing +12 (chats de + de 12 ans) : 30 %
> ...


Je suis assez d'accord sur les partenariats etc.. mais il faut faire attention car les seuls taux de protéines ne veulent pas dire grand chose, tout dépend de l'origine de ces protéines, il est facile de faire monter artificiellement un taux de protéines, et il faut savoir que dans certains cas ces protéines sont très modifiées, contrairement à ce qu'on peut penser 35% n'est pas forcément plus riche que 32%, encore faut-il savoir quelles protéines.

Je m'explique, prends par exemple les RC Obesity Managment DP34 (compo ici =) http://www.pourchienetchat.com/467-roya ... dp-34.html)

Tu as 34% de protéines, ce qui peut te laisser penser que c'est très riche, et pourtant pas, car ces protéines sont complètement modifiées, et peuvent très bien aider un chien obèse à maigrir, comme quoi le seul taux de protéines ne veut pas forcément dire grand chose !
Mais je te rejoins tout à fait sur les liens entre véto et pet food, et que certains pensent plus à leur porte monnaie qu'autre chose !





> Quels sont vos avis sur les ACANA SENIOR (chiens) : appétence, digestion, selles, etc...
> 
> J'étais au TOTW Weetland, mais mon véto m'a foutu la trouille pour que je prenne des croquettes senior, il ne m'a pas conseillé de marque spécifique mais comme il vend les virbac senior il m'a dit qu'elles étaient très bien.............. j'y crois pas trop............
> 
> Du coup moi........... j'ai flippé et donc j'ai acheté sur internet les virbac senior mais je suis pas rassurée niveau qualité..............
> 
> Je regrette les TOTW mais niveau gras il lui faut des croquettes un peu moins grasses car il a des triglycérides dans le sang sinon tout est OK (reins, sucre etc...)  à part arthrose et veillissement cellulaire (cerveau qui ne gère plus bien certaines situations)
> 
> j'ai fait une comparaison un peu rapide par rapport à ces deux marques, 
> ...


On en a déjà parlé en MP, tu connais mon avis, je pense effectivement qu'Acana senior sera surement plus bénéfique, d'autant que la compo des Virbac est loin d'être bien équilibrée !




> est-ce que les TOWT ont tendance à constiper vos chiens? parce que j'ai l'impression que mon mâle mange de l'herbe pour se faciliter le transit, des fois quand il va à la selle on voit qu'il "pousse" (pardon pour les détails). devrais-je lui donner un peu de haricots pour voir s'il continue à brouter? est-ce que tous vos chiens mangent de l'herbe plusieurs fois en balade aussi? ma femelle le fait beaucoup moins, elle grignote un brin de temps en temps mais je n'ai pas l'impression de promener une chèvre...


Alors personnellement non, mais d'expérience, mon mâle adulte stérilisé avait été très constipé en passant aux High Prairie (de manière un peu brutale sans transition), avec des selles très claires, voir presque blanches, du coup je n'ai pas insisté par peur qu'il me fasse une occlusion intestinale vu que ça ne sarrangeait pas.
Moi aussi il se forçait bcp, après tout dépend surtout de la couleur des selles, si elle est normale (plutôt foncée), pas de risques à ce niveau, mais si tu vois qu'elles sont claires et dures, mieux vaut peut-être passer à une autre gamme (ce que j'ai fait en passant à Weetlands), ça règlera surement ton problème !
Tu peux essayer les haricots et voir si il arrête de brouter, mais si il le fait très souvent il y a une raison, et il y a surement des chances pour que la gamme actuelle ne lui convienne pas... à moins si ça fait peu de temps qu'il
est passé à TOTW, le temps d'adaptation peut-être, à surveiller quand même !  :: 





> et le taux de cendres brutes assez eleve , n'est il pas nocif pour les chiens a la longue , pour les reins ? 
> J'ai lu qu'il fallait que le taux soit en dessous de 5% 
> 
> merci d'avance


Pour les reins à la longue ça peut l'être, surtout les seniors, en dessous de 5% non, mais de préférence en-dessous de 8 % oui (même si on tolère jusqu'à 10%)




> Mon chien est passé aux TOTW (jalterne saumon et canard) depuis environ 3 mois (avant il était aux PP saumon). Depuis quelques semaines, je trouve qu'il fait plus de crottes qu'avant. Elles sont normales, mais en quantité plus importante, alors quil me semble avoir lu qu'en général c'est l'inverse. 
> Niveau quantité, je lui donne plus ou moins ce qui est indiqué sur le paquet (en fait en quantité c'est presque équivalent à ce qu'il avait avec les PP, il na pas grossit en gardant la même quantité, et ce n'est pas un glouton, quand il n'en veut plus, il laisse, donc je pense qu'il mange la quantité qui lui convient. Mais avec ces crottes en grand nombre, je me pose la question quand même. Jai essayé de lui en donner un peu moins pour voir, mais il réclame, je vois quil a faim, et déjà quil nest pas gros, je ne veux pas laffamer. 
> Donc je ne sais pas trop quoi penser Est-ce que ça peut être un signe que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas, sil fait beaucoup plus ses besoins quavant ? A part ça tout est normal, beau poil, il aime ces croquettes
> Quen pensez-vous ? Merci !



Normalement il devrait effectivement en faire plutôt moins, j'allais justement te dire que tu lui en donnes surement trop vu qu'autant que PP, pèses-tu ce que tu donnes ? 
Ton chien devrait manger à peu près 1 à 1.2% (10 à 12 gr/kg / jour) de son poids de forme, à toi de faire le calcul et de peser une fois ce que tu lui donnes pour être sur que tu ne lui donnes pas trop, même si il parait avoir plus faim.
Ça se peut aussi que ça ne lui convienne pas trop, faudrait déjà voir en pesant et en baissant la ration si besoin, j'ai baissé la ration de ma dernière après l'avoir remplumé, car elle faisait bcp trop de fois ses besoin, elle mange moins et n'a pas perdu de poids pour autant, à toi de voir si c'est une piste pour ton loulou  ::

----------


## mofo

oui YENZ je sais mais j'avais écris ce post au début lorsque j'ai pris les virbac, j'étais en grand stress   ::    j'attendais surtout des retours sur l'appétence, car mon chien sait bien faire son difficile par moment,  mais apparemment personne ne prend les acana, j'ai encore des virbac donc j'ai tout le temps de réfléchir sur les acana ou les wolfblut dont j'attends les précisions......

----------


## Darlow

> Envoyé par Darlow
> 
> Mon chien est passé aux TOTW (jalterne saumon et canard) depuis environ 3 mois (avant il était aux PP saumon). Depuis quelques semaines, je trouve qu'il fait plus de crottes qu'avant. Elles sont normales, mais en quantité plus importante, alors quil me semble avoir lu qu'en général c'est l'inverse. 
> Niveau quantité, je lui donne plus ou moins ce qui est indiqué sur le paquet (en fait en quantité c'est presque équivalent à ce qu'il avait avec les PP, il na pas grossit en gardant la même quantité, et ce n'est pas un glouton, quand il n'en veut plus, il laisse, donc je pense qu'il mange la quantité qui lui convient. Mais avec ces crottes en grand nombre, je me pose la question quand même. Jai essayé de lui en donner un peu moins pour voir, mais il réclame, je vois quil a faim, et déjà quil nest pas gros, je ne veux pas laffamer. 
> Donc je ne sais pas trop quoi penser Est-ce que ça peut être un signe que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas, sil fait beaucoup plus ses besoins quavant ? A part ça tout est normal, beau poil, il aime ces croquettes
> Quen pensez-vous ? Merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse!
Alors en fait j'ai pesé quand j'ai vu qu'il faisait plus de crottes, et chez Proplan, il est conseillé pour un adulte de 20 à 30 kg : 205 - 265 g et chez TOTW: 
 235 à 325 g. Ce que je lui donne ne change donc pas beaucoup, et en plus dernièrement il a maigrit (décès de ma chienne) du coup je ne peux pas réduire sa ration, car déjà il ne finit pas sa gamelle... Il fait un peu moins de crottes, mais c'est pas toujours bien moulé, peut-être qu'il a besoin de plus de temps pour s'habituer?

Enfin du coup je me demande si elles lui conviennent vraiment, de plus j'ai lu qu'il y avait trop de cendres aussi (je répète bêtement là, j'avoue que je ne sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire...), du coup je me tâte à lui faire goûter les Acana, qui ont l'air bien aussi mais moins risquée pour les reins (mon vieux pépère est décédé suite à une insuffisance rénale, donc ça me stresse un peu). Tu as l'air de t'y connaître, qu'est-ce que tu en penses, est-ce que c'est bien aussi les Acana?

Merci d'avance pour ton aide!  ::

----------


## Darlow

J'ai oublié: est-ce que les Acana peuvent être données à un chiot? Je trouve ça pratique chez TOTW, mes 2 chiens mangent la même chose.

----------


## cloclo 54

Que donner à un chiot de tres petite taille , ya-t-il des orijen de petite taille en croquettes?

----------


## odrey13

Merci beaucoup YenZ !

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour ta réponse!
> Alors en fait j'ai pesé quand j'ai vu qu'il faisait plus de crottes, et chez Proplan, il est conseillé pour un adulte de 20 à 30 kg : 205 - 265 g et chez TOTW: 
>  235 à 325 g. Ce que je lui donne ne change donc pas beaucoup, et en plus dernièrement il a maigrit (décès de ma chienne) du coup je ne peux pas réduire sa ration, car déjà il ne finit pas sa gamelle... Il fait un peu moins de crottes, mais c'est pas toujours bien moulé, peut-être qu'il a besoin de plus de temps pour s'habituer?
> 
> Enfin du coup je me demande si elles lui conviennent vraiment, de plus j'ai lu qu'il y avait trop de cendres aussi (je répète bêtement là, j'avoue que je ne sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire...), du coup je me tâte à lui faire goûter les Acana, qui ont l'air bien aussi mais moins risquée pour les reins (mon vieux pépère est décédé suite à une insuffisance rénale, donc ça me stresse un peu). Tu as l'air de t'y connaître, qu'est-ce que tu en penses, est-ce que c'est bien aussi les Acana?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour ton aide! 
> (...)
> J'ai oublié: est-ce que les Acana peuvent être données à un chiot? Je trouve ça pratique chez TOTW, mes 2 chiens mangent la même chose.


Concernant les rations de TOTW, tu trouveras le tableau avec les doses converties ici

http://i22.servimg.com/u/f22/15/72/57/38/ration10.gif

Quand je te demandais si tu avais pesé, c'est parce que si tu utilises le verre doseur donné par ProPla*n, il n'est pas du tout valable pour TOTW, les densités n'étant pas les mêmes, il est donc important de peser sur une balance précise la ration afin d'être sur de ne pas sous ou sur-doser.
Il se peut qu'il maigrisse aussi suite au décès de ta chienne (déprime ?), tu dis ne pas pouvoir réduire sa ration mais si il ne finit pas sa gamelle c'est aussi peut-être dû au fait qu'il en a assez?
Sans savoir exactement combien tu donnes de gr, il est difficile de savoir si il a déjà la bonne quantité ou pas.
Ça peut aussi très bien être un temps d'adaptation plus long, ou tout simplement que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas, bien qu'elles soient riches, elles ne sont pas miracles et ne peuvent pas convenir à tous les chiens, certains perdent même du poids avec ! (exemple dans mon entourage et sur un autre forum).
Les causes peuvent donc être multiples, décès de ta chienne, dose pas appropriée, déprime, croquettes non adaptées, il serait bien de le peser de temps à autre pour voir si il perd vraiment du poids, et si c'est le cas augmenter les rations significativement afin qu'il se remplume, et si malgré tout, ça ne donne rien, peut-être songer à tester autre chose !

Selon l'évolution tu pourras penser à changer, sinon oui Acana (les 3 gammes sans céréales, Harvest Prairie, Pacifica et Grasslands) est aussi bien que TOTW, si ce n'est mieux, en tout cas équivalent, avec un taux de cendres un peu moins élevé, 7 à 7.5%  (le % de cendres est le résidu des minéraux après combustion, plus le taux des minéraux est élevé, plus il y a de cendres, ce qui fait travailler les reins)
Rien ne t'empêche de tester avec un petit sac pour voir si il aime et digère bien, mais elles sont un peu plus chères que les TOTW, j'en parlais dans mon post précédent, tu peux les trouver sur croqadom aux meilleurs prix (mais franco de port à 100 , en dessous c'est 6 de +), ou sur zooplus ou pet-animalia (fde port à partir de 29, mais prix de base plus élevé).
Sinon oui les Acana sans céréales sont basées sur le même principe que les TOTW, tu peux aussi bien les donner à un chiot, qu'à un adulte, donc mettre tes 2 chiens à la même alimentation !




> Que donner à un chiot de tres petite taille , ya-t-il des orijen de petite taille en croquettes?


Les Orijen sont déjà de petites croquettes à la base, après non il n'existe pas des Orijen spécifique petite ou grande taille, mais si tu choisis la gamme pour chiots de petite et moyenne taille (le paquet jaune), les croquettes sont assez petites, sinon pour avoir plus petit il faut choisir des croquettes pour chiots de petite taille, et les croquettes sont alors vraiment très très petites...
Sinon chez TOTW les croquettes sont aussi petites, comme les Orijen voir encore plus petites, tu as aussi la possibilité de donner ce que tu veux et d'humidifier légèrement les croquettes afin que ton chien les mange sans problème.
Essaie un petit paquet si tu choisis Orijen (ou autre chose), pas sur du tout que ton chien les tolère parfaitement !

----------


## Darlow

Je lui donnais environ 260 g chez PP, et là je lui donne environ 260 g chez TOTW. Il a toujours été comme ça: quand il a assez, il laisse, c'est pour ça que je ne vais pas réduire sa ration alors qu'il "dose" de lui-même la quantité dont il a besoin, je ne pense pas lui en donner trop.
Après le décès de ma chienne (en mai) il a moins mangé pendant quelques temps, puis on a adopté une autre copine pour lui, et il remangeait mieux. C'est là que j'ai remarqué qu'il faisait plus de crottes, pourtant par rapport au tableau, le dosage est bon. Depuis quelques semaines, il recommence à manger un peu moins, je l'ai de nouveau pesé, il a perdu un peu (500 g).
Je crois que je vais tenter de lui donner des Acana pour voir s'il aime, et j'aviserai en fonction. 
Par contre j'ai vu après avoir posé ma question qu'il y a des Acana spécial chiot, c'est mieux de donner ça à ma bébé ou alors les sans céréales pour les 2 (elle digère bien les TOTW, elle n'est pas chiante, elle aime tout!) ?
Merci encore de prendre le temps de répondre!

----------


## YenZ

Comme tu le dis, le mieux est encore de s'adapter en fonction des résultats que tu obtiendras avec TOTW, mais une perte de poids de 500 gr ce n'est pas énorme (sauf si ton chien fait 5 kgs à la base), et si il n'est pas trop maigre et qu'on ne lui voit pas trop les côtes c'est que ça va plutôt bien...
Vu ce que tu donnes comme quantité, à priori je dirai que ton chien fait 20-25kgs, donc 500gr de perdus ce n'est vraiment pas très significatif !
Moi aussi je vais acheter Acana car a dernière tolère un peu moins bien TOTW depuis son opération, je voudrai voir si Acana va régler son soucis de perte de poids, et aussi par rapport au taux de cendres plus raisonnable.
Du coup j'ai cherché les meilleurs plans, et je suis tombé sur le zooplus espagnol qui pratique des prix très très intéressants, je te laisse le lien car ils sont vraiment moins chers !

http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_perro ... rros/acana

Si tu ne comprends pas l'espagnol, tu peux t'aider du site français car c'est le même (zooplus.fr) et avec le code PEDIDO-CONJUNTO tu as 5% de remise supplémentaire à partir de 100 d'achat, ce qui fait Acana à moins de 4/kg ce qui est très abordable vu la qualité de l'aliment.

A part les 3 gammes sans céréales qui conviennent à tout type de chien, il y a 10 gammes avec un peu de céréales, et qui sont fractionnées selon l'âge, la performance, etc... mais si tu ne veux pas te prendre la tête, prends une gamme sans céréales qui sera valable pour tes 2 chiens et que tu toucheras à très bons prix  :: 
perso c'est ce que je compte faire avec mes 2 jacks de 1 et 3 ans et demi, et cest ce que j'ai fait quand elle était bébé avec TOTW avec bcp de succès jusqu'à maintenant  ::

----------


## zapou

Qui utilise Virbac sénior ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Taysa

J'en pense que pour le meme prix tu a beaucoup beaucoup mieux qu'un tas de cereales de chez virbac ^^

----------


## zapou

Je sais que ces marques doivent-être citées dans les 32 pages précédentes, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de les lire, qui aurait la bonté de me les redonner   ::   ::  
Les deux zozos ont 9 et 12 ans donc je donne dans le sénior !!!   :: 
MERCI

----------


## YenZ

zapou : attends l'avis de Mofo, elle utilise Virbac senior elle pourra te dire ce qu'elle en pense, elle te le dira elle-même mais je crois qu'elle n'apprécie pas des masses...

La liste des croquettes sans céréales :




> - Orijen (toutes les gammes)
> sur croqadom, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr ou be), ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, wanimo...
> 
> - Acana (les 4 gammes sans céréales, Wild Prairie, Pacifica, Grasslands et Ranchlands (bientôt dispo celle-ci), 10 autres gammes avec un peu de céréales)
> sur zooplus (.es au moins cher, sinon .fr ou .be), croqadom, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, ideal-croquettes, wanimo...
> 
> - Taste of the Wild (toutes les gammes)
> sur croqadom, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr ou be), ecolovie87, croqfrance...
> 
> ...


Avec un peu de céréales, mais de qualité tu peux trouver en plus :

- Acana (les 10 gammes restantes)
sur pets-animalia, nourricommelanature, zooplus (.fr, be...), wanimo, ecolovie87...

- Profine (les 8 gammes)
sur croqfrance, pets-animalia, pro-dog...

- Dog Lover's Gold (1 seule gamme)
sur dcs78.fr

- Amikinos (2 gammes sur 4)
sur le site d'Amikinos

- Gö Natural, Golden Eagle, ANF, Enova
sur aps-choice

- ProNature Holistic
sur croqfrance, dogs discount

- Arden Grange (toutes les gammes sauf sensible)
sur petmeds,  seulementnaturel, wouaf-wouaf, mikalo, ardengrangefrance...

- Brit Care toutes les gammes sauf Venaison)
sur pets-animalia

- Wolfsblut (2 gammes sur 8)
sur nourriture-chien-chat

- James Wellbeloved
sur petsmeds

- Nutrivet
sur le site de Nutrivet, animalins...

- Lupovet
sur le site de Lupovet

- Lukullus
sur les divers zooplus (.fr, .be, .es, .co.uk, .de, .it...) 
Et surement d'autres mais ça laisse déjà un bon choix  ::

----------


## zapou

Merci de ce super récapitulatif, avec ça je vais pouvoir faire un choix...

----------


## karatekid

Génial ce récapitulatif car j'avoue que je n'avais pas le courage de lire les 32 pages!
Merci beaucoup car il faut absolument que je change l'alimentation de ma bourrique. 
Juste une petite question: je vais bouger jusqu'au 20 août avec ma chienne donc est ce que j'attends pour changer qu'on soit revenue au calme ou je peux déjà commencer?

----------


## YenZ

J'ai juste fait une petite erreur, *dans la liste "avec céréales", on peut enlever Happy Dog et Mera Dog* qui ne sont pas de qualité, ou alors choisir leur unique gamme "sans céréales".
J'ai aussi oublié une marque importante de qualité, Platinum, disponible sur leur site (platinum-france)

La liste avec céréales est donc :




> - Acana (les 10 gammes restantes)
> sur pets-animalia, nourricommelanature, zooplus (.fr, be...), wanimo, ecolovie87...
> 
> -Platinum (les 3 gammes + la gamme "humide")
> sur platinum-france
> 
> - Profine (les 8 gammes)
> sur croqfrance, pets-animalia, pro-dog...
> 
> ...


[/quote:cd9fwkw3]

A mon avis tu peux déjà commencer, tout dépend aussi de ce qu'il te reste en stock de te marque actuelle.
Par contre selon ce que tu choisiras, tu risques d'avoir un peu de mal à t'approvisionner car à partir d'aujourd'hui, la majorité des sites partent en vacances ! Certains continuent à expédier, d'autres ferment complètement, c'est indiqué  sur leur page d'accueil respective.
Pense juste à faire une transition pour ne pas dérégler ton loulou, tu peux déjà regarder et éventuellement commander, quand il te restera environ 1 à 2 semaines de ton ancien stock, tu pourras commencer la transition.
En tout cas au 20/08, tous les sites devraient être de nouveau opérationnels.

----------


## draks

Ce serait interessant de placer cette liste en tête du topic ou bien faire un genre de postit.
ça permet au moins de mettre tout de suite dans l'ambiance, surtout que la réaction de 3/4 des gens sera de se demander pourquoi les RC et autres PP ne sont pas dans cette liste de qualité.

----------


## mofo

> Qui utilise Virbac sénior ?
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



moi !!! 
et bien ce que j'en pense : mon chien les aiment bien ( doit avoir un max d'appétent dedans) 

résultat sur le chien : il perd énormément ses poils depuis quelques jours (je donne virbac depuis 1 mois maintenant) 

composition pas terrible du tout.  je vais changer

tu cherches des croquettes senior ????

----------


## mofo

> zapou : attends l'avis de Mofo, elle utilise Virbac senior elle pourra te dire ce qu'elle en pense, elle te le dira elle-même mais je crois qu'elle n'apprécie pas des masses...



 ::   ::    effectivement, j'ai saoulé YenZ pour qu'il me donne LA meilleure marque senior !!!!!!!

et j'ai fait un pré choix  : 

Nöw senior (aps choice) mais très très cher mais irréprochable sur la compo

Wolfblut (mais j'attends de les appeler pour en savoir plus)

Nutrivet senior avec des céréales mais déjà mieux que Virbac


Je cherchais des croquettes avec des protéines aux alentours de 25 et gras 12-14.

----------


## zapou

Oui je cherche pour mes deux petits vieux (9 et 12 ans), mais il y en a un qui n'a plus beaucoup de dents...   ::   ::  Les virbac c'est pratique parce qu'elle sont petites alors il y arrive. Ils ne rechignent pas du tout à les manger, c'est vrai que j'ajoute toujours un peu de poulet ou de dinde, ça aide !
Le plus jeune est sous vasotop, mais j'ai pas tout compris cette prescription (j'ai fait un post : vasotop ???)
Alors je ne sais plus comment nourrir ces deux monstres, en plus sur Virbac je ne trouve pas le % de cendres, je suis nulle mais j'essaye...    ::   ::  

Par contre cela fait un an qu'il mange ça et aucun problème dermato ni allergique. Le premier mois que je les ai récupérés je ne savais pas quoi leur donner car sans dent, alors ils ont eu des boites mais le plus vieux vomissait tout le temps et des diarrhées à longueur de journée. Puis le véto m'a conseillé virbac et plus aucun problème. 
Est ce que je dois changer ? Je ne sais plus !

----------


## oualie13

J'ai besoin de vous:
ma chienne est croisée dalma et ça y est, elle ne supporte plus ses croquettes, elle se gratte!
je cherche des croquettes pour chiens *sensibles* donc, car elle ne supporte pas non plus certaines croquettes au niveau intestinal...
une marque qui fait des *tarifs assos* si possible, histoire que mes accueils en profitent

merci!

----------


## YenZ

> Oui je cherche pour mes deux petits vieux (9 et 12 ans), mais il y en a un qui n'a plus beaucoup de dents...    Les virbac c'est pratique parce qu'elle sont petites alors il y arrive. Ils ne rechignent pas du tout à les manger, c'est vrai que j'ajoute toujours un peu de poulet ou de dinde, ça aide !
> Le plus jeune est sous vasotop, mais j'ai pas tout compris cette prescription (j'ai fait un post : vasotop ???)
> Alors je ne sais plus comment nourrir ces deux monstres, en plus sur Virbac je ne trouve pas le % de cendres, je suis nulle mais j'essaye...     
> 
> Par contre cela fait un an qu'il mange ça et aucun problème dermato ni allergique. Le premier mois que je les ai récupérés je ne savais pas quoi leur donner car sans dent, alors ils ont eu des boites mais le plus vieux vomissait tout le temps et des diarrhées à longueur de journée. Puis le véto m'a conseillé virbac et plus aucun problème. 
> Est ce que je dois changer ? Je ne sais plus !



La compo Virbac senior ici =) http://www.croquetteland.com/popup_deta ... &site=CROQ

(7.5% de cendres)

Si il est bien sous Virbac c'est pas forcément utile de changer, sinon tu peux essayer les TOTW saumon, taux de cendres de 8.5% donc un, peu élevé, mais ce sont de petites croquettes avec une très bonne compo ce qui pourrait convenir, ou aussi Acana senior avec un taux de cendres équivalent à Virbac.

Vu qu'un de tes chiens est sous traitement, mieux vaut prendre la compo et la montrer à ton véto histoire de voir ce qu'il en pense  :: 

ouali13 : sans hésitation TOTW saumon si elle est sensible, sinon Profine saumon peut aussi convenir, tu peux avoir des tarifs particuliers pour ces 2 marques (et pour d'autres) si tu commandes bcp de sacs !
Réfère toi aux précédents posts, tu verras où trouver ces marques, la bonne marque sera aussi celle qui sera bien tolérée par tous tes chiens, prends un petit sac de TOTW pour tester avant toute autre chose  ::

----------


## mofo

[quote=
ouali13 : sans hésitation TOTW saumon si elle est sensible, sinon Profine saumon peut aussi convenir, tu peux avoir des tarifs particuliers pour ces 2 marques (et pour d'autres) si tu commandes bcp de sacs !
Réfère toi aux précédents posts, tu verras où trouver ces marques, la bonne marque sera aussi celle qui sera bien tolérée par tous tes chiens, prends un petit sac de TOTW pour tester avant toute autre chose  :: [/quote]


j'étais en train de me connecter pour te dire la même chose, d'essayer déjà les croq sans céréales ou hypoallergéniques...

ZAPOU moi c'est pareil pour virbac je ne trouvais pas le taux de cendres, et donc je ne savais pas que ça correspondait aussi aux fibres insolubles !!!!!  merci YenZ !!
Zapou est ce que tu as remarqué que la compo du sac ne correspondait pas aux chiffres indiqué sur internet !!!!  pour les protéines, le gras et la chondroïtine.

----------


## draks

Je mettrai un petit bémol sur Profine saumon, simplement parcequ'elles sont quasiment au même prix que les TOTW saumon. Et à prix quasiment équivalent, je pense qu'il n'y a pas à hésiter.

----------


## oualie13

> zapou : attends l'avis de Mofo, elle utilise Virbac senior elle pourra te dire ce qu'elle en pense, elle te le dira elle-même mais je crois qu'elle n'apprécie pas des masses...
> 
> La liste des croquettes sans céréales :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


tu veux dire que la gamme "sensible" de arden grange ne contient pas de céréales?
c'est mieux qu'avec céréales pour les chiens sensibles?
Merci!

----------


## zapou

Mofo, je n'ai pas pu faire la comparaison car je n'ai plus de sac... Je met tout dans un bac car j'en avais marre du sac cans un coin de la cuisine... Donc le sac est à la poubelle !
Alors pourquoi ce n'est pas la même, laquelle est la bonne ??

----------


## zapou

La compo du sac c'est virbac qui la donne alors que sur le lien c'est un vendeur, il peut y avoir une erreur !
C'est beaucoup , le taux de cendre, j'en ai vu (ne sais plus quelle marque) en supermarché qui en contenait moins.
C'est compliqué ces histoire de croquettes !

----------


## mofo

> Mofo, je n'ai pas pu faire la comparaison car je n'ai plus de sac... Je met tout dans un bac car j'en avais marre du sac cans un coin de la cuisine... Donc le sac est à la poubelle !
> Alors pourquoi ce n'est pas la même, laquelle est la bonne ??



oui sur le sac le taux de MG est de 15 au lieu de 13 annoncé et les protéines sont de 26 au lieu de 27 et la chondro aussi sur internet ils annoncent 800 quelquechose et sur le sac 400 quelque chose, (je suis plus sûre) par contre ce dont je suis certaine c'est que c'est pas les même chiffres.  J'ai pas envie de descendre à la cave ce soir, mais je vérifierai demain....  

Ce dont je suis certaine également c'est que je vais changer de marque...  ::

----------


## mofo

> La compo du sac c'est virbac qui la donne alors que sur le lien c'est un vendeur, il peut y avoir une erreur !
> C'est beaucoup , le taux de cendre, j'en ai vu (ne sais plus quelle marque) en supermarché qui en contenait moins.
> C'est compliqué ces histoire de croquettes !


pour les senior le taux de cendre c'est bien 6 - 7, YenZ m'a dit que 8 était un peu élevé, mais jusque 7.5 c'est correcte et c'est ce que l'on voit sur les croq senior de qualité.

Ne te base pas sur les croquettes de supermarché qui sont archi nulles (pour ne pas dire de la m...) est ce que tu as déjà regardé ce qu'il y avait dedans ??? des sous produits végétaux et animaux en grande quantité !!!!!!! no comment

----------


## zapou

Oui les croquettes de supermarché sont vraiment pas nutritives, je vois la chienne des voisins elle est nourrie avec du Fido ou un truc dans le genre mais elle a toujours faim et vole... les miens sont gourmands mais je vois que leurs croquettes ça les gave, les jours ou je leur fait un petit extra (volaille légumes) ils mangent plus de croquettes le soir.
Mais dans mon petit cerveau, j'avais imprimé que les cendres étaient plus élevées dans les croquettes de mauvaises qualité, j'étais donc surprise de voir que le taux Virbac et supermarché était sensiblement le même !
Par contre les croquettes, tu leur donne en 1 ou 2 repas et tu respecte les doses ou pas ?

----------


## mofo

> Oui les croquettes de supermarché sont vraiment pas nutritives, je vois la chienne des voisins elle est nourrie avec du Fido ou un truc dans le genre mais elle a toujours faim et vole... les miens sont gourmands mais je vois que leurs croquettes ça les gave, les jours ou je leur fait un petit extra (volaille légumes) ils mangent plus de croquettes le soir.
> Mais dans mon petit cerveau, j'avais imprimé que les cendres étaient plus élevées dans les croquettes de mauvaises qualité, j'étais donc surprise de voir que le taux Virbac et supermarché était sensiblement le même !
> Par contre les croquettes, tu leur donne en 1 ou 2 repas et tu respecte les doses ou pas ?


oui je donne les repas en 2 fois pour mon labrador de 12 ans 1/2 je donne 300 g par jour (2x150) il pèse 33 kg, c'est recommandé de donner un peu plus selon les doses virbac mais je ne veux pas qu'il prenne du poids pour soulager son arthrose donc cela lui suffit.

mon autre chien (5 ans) 9 kg, je lui donne des TOTW weetland 80 g maxi soit 2x40g mais j'essaie de lui faire perdre 1 ou 2 kg donc j'essaie de baisser sa dose à 2x 35g ou je suis en train de réfléchir pour les donner des croq moins grasses mais toujours dans la gamme sans céréales ou avec un peu de céréales mais marque de bonne qualité comme YenZ a cité ci-dessus.

tu peux me MP si tu veux d'autres renseignements sur mes loulous, pour éviter de monopoliser le post, et je te répondrai avec plaisir...

----------


## YenZ

> j'étais en train de me connecter pour te dire la même chose, d'essayer déjà les croq sans céréales ou hypoallergéniques...
> 
> ZAPOU moi c'est pareil pour virbac je ne trouvais pas le taux de cendres, et donc je ne savais pas que ça correspondait aussi aux fibres insolubles !!!!!  merci YenZ !!
> Zapou est ce que tu as remarqué que la compo du sac ne correspondait pas aux chiffres indiqué sur internet !!!!  pour les protéines, le gras et la chondroïtine.


Non en fait je me suis trompé, les cendres sont de 7% si on se fie à ce qui est marqué ici :

http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croquet ... lex-sf208/

Mais en même temps c'est dur d'être certain vu que ça change d'un site à l'autre... le plus sur est encore de regarder directement ce qui est marqué sur le paquet !





> Je mettrai un petit bémol sur Profine saumon, simplement parcequ'elles sont quasiment au même prix que les TOTW saumon. Et à prix quasiment équivalent, je pense qu'il n'y a pas à hésiter.


Tout à fait d'accord, si on compare les prix mieux vaut choisir TOTW !
Mais disons que dans les gammes "sensible" Profine est aussi une bonne alternative, même si cette gamme en particulier est de loin la plus chère chez Profine.





> tu veux dire que la gamme "sensible" de arden grange ne contient pas de céréales?
> c'est mieux qu'avec céréales pour les chiens sensibles?
> Merci!


Exactement.
Tout dépend ce que tu entends par "sensible" ? Ton chien est allergique à certains produits (genre viande, certaines céréales, gluten ?) ou pas ? Ou est-il juste sensible et à du mal à supporter les croquettes d'ordre général ?
Normalement on a tendance à donner une alimentation à base de poisson aux chiens sensibles, mais si ton chien n'a pas d'intolérance particulière à la viande, ce n'est pas forcément obligatoire de partir sur du poisson. Même si la gamme "sensible" de chez Arden Grange est correcte, je ne te la conseille pas forcément car il y a plus de pomme de terre que de poisson, et un rapport Ca/Ph un peu élevé.

A mon avis pars sur du TOTW Pacific Stream, ou si  une gamme à la viande (ou poisson) ne pose pas de problèmes, avec ou sans céréales tu as bcp de bonnes alternatives, Dog Lover's Gold, Platinum, Acana, Wolfsblut, Ferrado, Fish4Dogs...





> La compo du sac c'est virbac qui la donne alors que sur le lien c'est un vendeur, il peut y avoir une erreur !
> C'est beaucoup , le taux de cendre, j'en ai vu (ne sais plus quelle marque) en supermarché qui en contenait moins.
> C'est compliqué ces histoire de croquettes !


Le taux de cendres seul, comme le taux de protéines, ne signifie pas grand chose, au-delà de 8 on estime que c'est élevé, l'important est l'origine des protéines, comme l'origine des minéraux, pas les seuls pourcentages, et comme te le disait Mofo, rien de pire que les croquettes de supermarché !





> Oui les croquettes de supermarché sont vraiment pas nutritives, je vois la chienne des voisins elle est nourrie avec du Fido ou un truc dans le genre mais elle a toujours faim et vole... les miens sont gourmands mais je vois que leurs croquettes ça les gave, les jours ou je leur fait un petit extra (volaille légumes) ils mangent plus de croquettes le soir.
> Mais dans mon petit cerveau, j'avais imprimé que les cendres étaient plus élevées dans les croquettes de mauvaises qualité, j'étais donc surprise de voir que le taux Virbac et supermarché était sensiblement le même !
> Par contre les croquettes, tu leur donne en 1 ou 2 repas et tu respecte les doses ou pas ?



+1 pour les croquettes de supermarché vraiment pas nutritives, d'ailleurs les doses recommandées sont bcp plus élevées, pour une qualité bien inférieure ! (au final ça te revient aussi cher voir plus cher que des croquettes de qualité)
En fait les cendres sont les minéraux non détruits par la chaleur, la loi oblige les fabricants à "brûler" les croquettes afin de voir ce qui reste au final, ce sont les cendres ! Mais ce n'est pas parce que ces taux sont faibles que les croquettes sont bonnes, tout comme l'inverse est vrai, ce qui compte surtout est l'origine de ces minéraux, et le rapport entre ces minéraux.
Mieux vaut donner en 2 repas, sauf si tu n'as pas la possibilité de le faire (genre tu pars le matin et rentre 10h plus tard), quant aux doses tu peux les respecter, mais elles sont rarement exactes sur les paquets, mieux vaut peser ce qu'on donne, et compter 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme du chien.
Ensuite tu ajustes en fonction des résultats, avec certaines croquettes tu auras besoin de moins (car mieux assimilées), avec d'autres besoin de plus, tout dépend aussi de l'activité et de la race du chien (perso j'ai des jacks qui se dépensent bcp, donc je leur plus de 1.2%, plutôt 1.4/1.5), il n'y a pas une règle qui serait vraiment valable pour tous  ::

----------


## Fufupower

Bonjour
Serai t'il possible de savoir ce que vous me conseillerié pour une bébé chihuahua de 800gramme ( elle aurra 3 mois)
Car on va bientot aller la cherchez mais on recherche des croquette assez petite pour sa petite bouche? car y en a telement que je m'y pert

----------


## mofo

YenZ !!

je viens de faire une découverte !!!

j'ai un magasin qui vend plusieurs marques et qui se trouve pas loin de chez moi !!!!!!!!!   20 km environ !!!!

du coup dans les croq que tu avais annoncé en bonne qualité j'ai trouvé cela........


http://www.comptoiranimalier.com/fr/bou ... fiche.html

elles sont un peu moins chères que les  NOW (79.90 les 15 kg) et en plus je peux aller directement sur place !!!

elles sont un peu moins bien que les NOW je pense car un peu de céréales, mais à des années lumières de VIRBAC !!!  et 26/11 c'est parfait !!!

Vivement les vacances, je vais aller squater chez eux !!!

----------


## YenZ

Regarde les messages au-dessus on y indique déjà un tas de bonnes croquettes.
Vu que c'est un chiot, et en plus de tout petit "modèle", tu peux partir sur Acana ou Taste of the Wild, les croquettes sont assez petites, mais malgré tout, risquent d'être un tout petit grosse pour un chiot de petite taille.
Tu peux aussi humidifier les croquettes légèrement avec de l'eau chaude afin de les ramollir pour qu'elle puisse les manger plus facilement, et surtout fais une transition sur 1 à 2 semaines, à cet âge là c'est indispensable !

----------


## mofo

YenZ !!

je viens de faire une découverte !!!

j'ai un magasin qui vend plusieurs marques et qui se trouve pas loin de chez moi !!!!!!!!! 20 km environ !!!!

du coup dans les croq que tu avais annoncé en bonne qualité j'ai trouvé cela........


http://www.comptoiranimalier.com/fr/bou ... fiche.html

elles sont un peu moins chères que les NOW (79.90 les 15 kg) et en plus je peux aller directement sur place !!!

elles sont un peu moins bien que les NOW je pense car un peu de céréales, mais à des années lumières de VIRBAC !!! et 26/11 c'est parfait !!!

Vivement les vacances, je vais aller squater chez eux !!!

----------


## mofo

euh ...........  je sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé là...............  2 fois le message

----------


## YenZ

C'est parce que tu as rafraichi la page  :: 
C'est parfait, c'est ce que tu recherchais, et j'avais marqué Golden Eagle Holistic comme bonne marque avec un peu de céréales de qualité, elles sont au même prix sur aps-choice (http://boutique.aps-choice.fr/APSCHOICE ... S/032.aspx?), tu peux aussi bien aller les chercher au magasin, mais perso je me ferais livrer, surtout que par 2 sacs ça te revient moins cher, à un peu plus de 70/sac, ce qui est déjà pas donné mais acceptable  ::

----------


## mofo

ok YenZ mais j'aimerai commencer par un plus petit sac, histoire de voir s'il les mangent, et c'est vrai que j'ai vu les golden eagle sur plusieurs sites et elles sont au même prix. du coup je verrai bien pour voir si je passe aussi krusty à ces croquettes.  ils me donneront peut etre des échantillons...  enfin, j'ai le temps il me reste un gros sac virbac pour mofo

----------


## Fufupower

J'ai l'intention de faire une transition , mais la personne utilise actuellement des RC et j'aime pas du tout, trop de soucie avec c'est croquette la et en plus je prefere des croquettes sans cereale. 
Les TOTW elles sont vendu autre qu'en 6kilos800? car j'en ai pour 1 ans vue la taille de la bébéte et si elle les suportes pas me retrouver avec un gros sac sur les bras c'est bof.

----------


## YenZ

Oui tu as aussi en 2.27 kgs ou en 3x2.27 (6.8) kgs sur croqadom.com ou pets-animalia.fr

ici http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/cat ... orie=50065 (15 pour 1 sac + 6 de frais de port, 40  les 3 sacs + 6  de frais de port, franco de port à 100)

ou ici =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/croquette-c ... r,3,11.cfm (presque 16  pour 1 sac + 10  de frais de port, pas de packs par 3, sinon c'est 1 sac de 6.8 kgs minimum à 34 sans frais de port car franco de port à 29 )

 ::

----------


## Fufupower

merci

----------


## Taysa

> - Applaws (toutes les gammes)
> sur nourrircommelanature, wanimo, mikalo, ideal-croquettes, petmeds...



Je me permets juste YenZ de te reprendre pour cette gamme ^^

Celle ci n'est plus fourni en france hormis par moi meme   ::  ou alors a des prix qui frise l'arnaque tous les autres sites gardent la marque car ils vendent les boites ou la gamme pour chat, mais ne vendent plus les croquettes !! je suis la seule par le biais d'un excellent fournisseur a en avoir !

----------


## oualie13

> Je mettrai un petit bémol sur Profine saumon, simplement parcequ'elles sont quasiment au même prix que les TOTW saumon. Et à prix quasiment équivalent, je pense qu'il n'y a pas à hésiter.



52 euros les 15kg de profine, 58 les 13.5kg de towt, ça fait quand même une sacrée différence!
Ma chienne est une grosse mangeuse donc je cherche un rapport qualité/prix, d'autant que les towt me plaisent pas des masses... je sais pas trop pourquoi ^^ (c'est nul, oui je sors!)

----------


## mofo

> Envoyé par draks
> 
> Je mettrai un petit bémol sur Profine saumon, simplement parcequ'elles sont quasiment au même prix que les TOTW saumon. Et à prix quasiment équivalent, je pense qu'il n'y a pas à hésiter.
> 
> 
> 
> 52 euros les 15kg de profine, 58 les 13.5kg de towt, ça fait quand même une sacrée différence!
> Ma chienne est une grosse mangeuse donc je cherche un rapport qualité/prix, d'autant que les towt me plaisent pas des masses... je sais pas trop pourquoi ^^ (c'est nul, oui je sors!)



Pour les TOTW sur nourrircommelanature ou zooplus et peut être d'autres sites, si tu prends 2sacs tu paies un peu moins cher. Les profine sont bien mais niveau qualité (YENZ pourra te confirmer lorsqu'il reviendra) les TOTW sont meilleures.

Tu devrais essayer un petit sac et ton chien te dira s'il les aiment !!!  pour la quantité, comme elles sont plus protéinées, normalement tu dois en donner moins que les marques avec céréales.

----------


## mofo

en ce moment sur pets animalia, pour 2 sacs de TOTW Wetland de 13.6 kg tu paies 103.90 euros  donc ça revient à 52 euros le sac, c'est très raisonnable et sur nourrircommelanature elles sont à 106.9 les 2 sacs (sans être en promo) et livraison gratuite pour les 2 sites.

----------


## mofo

et sur croqadom tu as le tarif éleveur (accessible à tout le monde)  4 sacs de 13.6kg pour 201 euros.

----------


## oualie13

le taux élevé de protéines me fait un peu peur...

----------


## delphine07

et bien moi, je suis bien embêtée car ma fila a pris 3 kgs ! avec les TOTW et c'est bcp trop  car avant elle était bien, là c'est un surpoids, je dois faire attention car elle a été opérée de la patte avant.

Mais le pb c'est que je lui donnais juste 2 godets normaux (je sais pas à ce que cela équivaut, je pèserais) et pour un chien de 56 kgs c'était déjà pas énorme, je viens de passer à 1 et demi et je lui mets des haricots pour lui faire un peu de volume car la pauvre c'est une morfalle.
je sais pas ce que je vais faire si elle maigrit pas avec ça, je peux pas diminuer +, et ses croq lui conviennent parfaitement niveau de ses soucis de poils et de digestion.

Alors à votre avis je change de croq ou je laisse encore comme ça le temps de voir l' effet sur sa silhouette de jeune fille ?

----------


## mofo

> le taux élevé de protéines me fait un peu peur...


ben les TOTW wetland sont à 33% mais que de la viande, moi je les donne à mon croisé jack russel depuis un an et pas de soucis, je les donnais même à mon labrador de 12 ans, lors de sa dernière visite chez le véto il a fait une prise de sang et tout allait bien, le véto m'a quand même conseillé des senior car il a un peu de trygli dans le sang alors il m'a dit soit je baisse la dose de croq soit je le passe au senior, il a préféré les senior quand même, du coup j'ai pris les virbac senior qu'il m'a recommandé, mais elle sont bourrés de céréales avec un taux de protéines de 27 % soit des mauvaises protéines, donc je termine son sac et je change de marque....

tu peux prendre les acana qui sont bien aussi

----------


## mofo

> et bien moi, je suis bien embêtée car ma fila a pris 3 kgs ! avec les TOTW et c'est bcp trop  car avant elle était bien, là c'est un surpoids, je dois faire attention car elle a été opérée de la patte avant.
> 
> Mais le pb c'est que je lui donnais juste 2 godets normaux (je sais pas à ce que cela équivaut, je pèserais) et pour un chien de 56 kgs c'était déjà pas énorme, je viens de passer à 1 et demi et je lui mets des haricots pour lui faire un peu de volume car la pauvre c'est une morfalle.
> je sais pas ce que je vais faire si elle maigrit pas avec ça, je peux pas diminuer +, et ses croq lui conviennent parfaitement niveau de ses soucis de poils et de digestion.
> 
> Alors à votre avis je change de croq ou je laisse encore comme ça le temps de voir l' effet sur sa silhouette de jeune fille ?



il faut que tu pèses tes croquettes, la recommandation est +ou- 1% du poids du chien par jour , si tu veux le faire maigrir tu peux lui donner effectivement des haricots verts. Mon jack russel aussi je trouve qu'il faudrait qu'il perde 1 petit kg mais en fait il n'a pas de gras, c'est que du muscle !!!

----------


## delphine07

je viens de peser, 2 godets: 530 g c'est ce qu' elle avait là je lui donne donc environ: 400g + 1/2 boite de haricots verts.
je vais attendre elle peut pas perdre tout d'un coup, si ça lui convient elle perdra doucement.
je suis pas dans les %, ça dépend des croquettes en fait et de leur compo.

tu auras du mal à faire maigrir ton jack, surtout si c'est du muscle.

----------


## mofo

oui il pèse 9kg mais quand je l'ai adopté il ne pesait que 7kg !! il a pris du muscle car au chenil il ne peuvent malheuresement pas les promener souvent, et puis je ne connais pas l'alimentation qu'il a eu avant, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit du super prenium bien protéiné...

pour ton chien, 130g en moins ça fait pas trop d'un coup !! essaie de lui donner 450g par jour + les haricots et puis tu vois d'ici 2-3 semaines mais normalement il devrait perdre...

----------


## odrey13

Que pensez vous des Hill' s , désolée je pose souvent des questions mais on m'en pose souvent   ::  


voici la 1 ere compo 

Composition des croquettes Hill's Vetessentials Adult Mini:

Maïs, protéines déshydratées de volaille (poulet min. 31 %), riz, cellulose, graisses animales, hydrolysat, farine de son de pois, uf entier en poudre, huile végétale, chlorure de potassium, graines de lin, sel, phosphate dicalcique.

et la 2eme 

Recette des croquettes Hills Canine Adult Advanced Fitness Mini :

Poulet : (20 % minimum), poulet et dinde combinés (30 % minimum), maïs moulu, protéines déshydratées de poulet et de dinde, farine de soja, graisses animales, farine de gluten de maïs, hydrolysat, huile végétale, sel, graines de lin, citrate de potassium, hydrochlorure de L-lysine, carbonate de calcium, taurine, L-tryptophane, vitamines et oligo-éléments. Agents conservateurs naturels (tocophérols, acide citrique et extrait de romarin)

Additifs :
vitamine A (9 600 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (430 UI/kg), vitamine E (600 mg/kg), vitamine C (70 mg/kg), betacarotène (1,5 mg/kg), cuivre (13,2 mg/kg).
Conservation naturelle grâce à un mélange d´acide citrique, de tocophérols et d'extrait de romarin. 



Merci d'avance

----------


## delphine07

> pour ton chien, 130g en moins ça fait pas trop d'un coup !!


non, je pense pas car je l' ai fait progressivement avec des jours oui et des jours non .... mais plus bas je peux pas sinon elle va me bouffer moi   ::

----------


## delphine07

> Que pensez vous des Hill' s , désolée je pose souvent des questions mais on m'en pose souvent   
> 
> 
> voici la 1 ere compo 
> 
> Composition des croquettes Hill's Vetessentials Adult Mini:
> 
> Maïs, protéines déshydratées de volaille (poulet min. 31 %), riz, cellulose, graisses animales, hydrolysat, farine de son de pois, uf entier en poudre, huile végétale, chlorure de potassium, graines de lin, sel, phosphate dicalcique.
> 
> ...


sur les 1eres, tu as du mais en 1er ingrédient c'est pas bon, tu en as encore sur le 2ème mais qui semble être meilleur, essayes de trouver un aliment sans maïs, mais avec du riz par exple. j' ai donné les hills sénior, je paie les taste of the wild moins chères pour une meilleure qualité.

----------


## mofo

dans ce cas prend les profine !!! y a pas à hésiter !!!!  comme le dis delphine07 la première beurk !! et la 2° un peu mieux mais loin d'être génial

----------


## mofo

excuse moi odrey13 pour les profine j'ai confondu avec le message de  oualie13 !!

oui tu peux prendre TOTW y a pas photo sur la qualité, sinon Yenz a mis une liste de croquettes sans céréales ou avec un peu de céréales mais de bonne qualité, vois la page précédente....

----------


## mofo

> Envoyé par mofo
> 
> 
> pour ton chien, 130g en moins ça fait pas trop d'un coup !!
> 
> 
> non, je pense pas car je l' ai fait progressivement avec des jours oui et des jours non .... mais plus bas je peux pas sinon elle va me bouffer moi



 ::    tu prends quelle gamme de TOTW ??

----------


## delphine07

j'alterne un coup saumon un coup canard, le cerf elle commençait des démangeaisons

----------


## mofo

moi je prend canard, y a la gamme sierra montain à l'agneau qui doit sortir en france, c'est dans l'attente d'agrément, elles sont à 25/15 je crois donc un peu moins grasse que canard. les saumon aussi sont à 25/15 je crois.

----------


## Fanette93

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un connait-il la marque Nutro Choice?

La chienne que j'ai en FA est actuellemnt au RC Dermaconfort, qui ont l'air de lui convenir, mais une vendeuse m'a dit que les Nutro Choice étaient de meilleure composition.
Est-ce vrai ou alors c'est juste qu'elle va toucher une commission en cas de vente  ::

----------


## odrey13

j'ai lu sur DOG FOOD ANALYSIS ; dans les avis des orijens que les croquettes etaient adaptées  pour chien adulte seulement et grandes races en raison de leur haute teneur en protéines . 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food ... t/8/page/2

----------


## odrey13

Est ce que quelqu'un peut me donner le taux de glucides des Ac*na adult mini (c'est a dire sans céréales) , j'ai lu sur internet que la taux etait plus eleve que pour les Ori

----------


## oualie13

Bon, en écoutant vos bons conseils, je pense prendre des Profine saumon pour ma chienne qui se gratte sans cesse depuis quelques temps (croisée dalma, pas de puces: elle ne supporte plus ses croquettes). Et là je tombe sur les Brit à l'agneau: vous me les conseilleriez aussi?

Merci beaucoup!

----------


## centvin

sensitive de Arden Grange, à base de poisson, paquet gris en promo sur http://seulementnaturel.com mais ils ne livrent qu'à partir du 16/08 ... 
*Enor*, le Dalma les apprécie bcp, il avait du mal à digérer et au lieu de prendre du poids, il en perdait si je lui donnais trop (la même quantité) de "Feelwell's adult venison"...
Maintenant il peut en manger 400g par jour, en gardant des jolies crottes , non molles, mais je lui donne plus que son poids, car il est une "pile" en promenade, et c'est "*Enor le chasseur*", alors il consomme ses calories sans soucis...  :: 

Les autres loulous, on tendance à ne plus se gratouiller du tout (ce n'était pas souvent, mais de "peu", ils sont passés à "pas" de grattages du tout...)
C'est peut-être aussi, le temps des vacances qui permet de secouer plus souvent les couettes, et de sortir plus longtemps, brosser plus souvent... Et pour le poil et la peau des loulous, rien de tel que de sortir sous la pluie, et de ne pas les rincer, mais de seulement les essuyer avec un linge propre...

C'est un tout, mais bon, voilà pour le témoignage... ^^

Et si un loulou présente des allergies, il y a un complément alimentaire, argent colloïdal, qui permet d'améliorer la digestion (en usage interne) et qui permet de purifier l'organisme, et de renforcer les défenses immunitaires...
De plus, le même produit, mais avec une concentration en ppm différente, sera efficace (en usage externe) pour la cicatrisation et lutter contre infection d'une plaie ou égratignure, diminuer rapidement les boutons, faire repousser le poil.
Avec une concentration encore plus faible, on pourra même soigner les yeux des loulous (en usage  externe).
(pour les curieux) L'A.C. a beaucoup d'autres applications, dans bien des cas, il est une solution inattendue mais efficace  :: 
Je vaporise en spray sur les croquettes, et sur les pattes, pour qu'ils se lèchent... Et je mets directement dans l'eau.   ::  

+levure de bière + acide L. ascorbique + chlorure de magnésium   ::

----------


## delphine07

y a des promos sur les zooplus au cas où, ça interesse qq1

nutro choise a l' air mieux que RC. 
Oualy, il semble que brit soit mieux

----------


## Taysa

Brit venaison mieux que brit agneau

----------


## oualie13

> Brit venaison mieux que brit agneau


en effet, je viens de remarquer qu'il existe 2 gammes: Brit tout court et Brit care! Dans mon 1e message je parlais de Brit "tout court"

----------


## Taysa

Brit simple = avec cereales.

----------


## delphine07

profine saumon aussi, essayes tu verras si ça convient .

----------


## jorie

Bonsoir, 

Ma chienne mange actuellement des acana light & fit mais elle se gratouille pas mal. Je voudrais lui changer ses croquettes mais j'hésite entre acana agneau ou les Britcare chiens adultes de petites races. Qu'en pensez vous ? 

Merci

----------


## Taysa

Jorie tu dois tester une gamme sans cereales afin de voir si le souci vient de la ou non. 

Donc acana grassland.

----------


## YenZ

> - Applaws (toutes les gammes)
> sur nourrircommelanature, wanimo, mikalo, ideal-croquettes, petmeds...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Je me permets juste YenZ de te reprendre pour cette gamme ^^
> 
> Celle ci n'est plus fourni en france hormis par moi meme   ou alors a des prix qui frise l'arnaque tous les autres sites gardent la marque car ils vendent les boites ou la gamme pour chat, mais ne vendent plus les croquettes !! je suis la seule par le biais d'un excellent fournisseur a en avoir !


Pas de soucis au contraire complète cette liste, par contre je vais me permettre de te reprendre à mon tour, wanimo et mikalo ne font effectivement plus Applaws pour chiens, mais pour chats, petmeds est hors de prix, NCLN continue à le faire mais est souvent en rupture, et ideal-croquettes vend toutes les gammes à des prix encore très acceptables !!  :: 

Je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver le mail que tu m'avais envoyé avec les tarifs, donc je ne sais pas si tu es bcp mieux placée que ces différents sites, mais on peut donc encore les trouver chez certains à des prix "abordables"  :: 




> 52 euros les 15kg de profine, 58 les 13.5kg de towt, ça fait quand même une sacrée différence!
> Ma chienne est une grosse mangeuse donc je cherche un rapport qualité/prix, d'autant que les towt me plaisent pas des masses... je sais pas trop pourquoi ^^ (c'est nul, oui je sors!)


Différence de prix oui et non, 2 sacs de Profine saumon à 104  sur croqfrance, 2 sacs de 13.6 saumon à 100  (95  avec le code pour achat à partir de 100 ) sur zooplus.be, soit 105 à 110  à poids égal, au final ça revient au même prix !!
Niveau qualitatif TOTW est au-dessus, juste un taux de minéraux, et donc de cendres plus élevé chez TOTW, après la bonne marque sera aussi celle qui sera la mieux tolérée  :: 





> Pour les TOTW sur nourrircommelanature ou zooplus et peut être d'autres sites, si tu prends 2sacs tu paies un peu moins cher. Les profine sont bien mais niveau qualité (YENZ pourra te confirmer lorsqu'il reviendra) les TOTW sont meilleures.
> 
> Tu devrais essayer un petit sac et ton chien te dira s'il les aiment !!!  pour la quantité, comme elles sont plus protéinées, normalement tu dois en donner moins que les marques avec céréales.


+ 1   ::  





> le taux élevé de protéines me fait un peu peur...


Si tu as lu tout ou partie du topic, on a déjà indiqué à de multiples reprises que ce qui était important était l'origine des protéines, et non pas le seul taux, le taux de cendres élevé peut faire plus peur qu'un taux de protéines élevé si celles-ci sont d'excellent qualité !





> et bien moi, je suis bien embêtée car ma fila a pris 3 kgs ! avec les TOTW et c'est bcp trop  car avant elle était bien, là c'est un surpoids, je dois faire attention car elle a été opérée de la patte avant.
> 
> Mais le pb c'est que je lui donnais juste 2 godets normaux (je sais pas à ce que cela équivaut, je pèserais) et pour un chien de 56 kgs c'était déjà pas énorme, je viens de passer à 1 et demi et je lui mets des haricots pour lui faire un peu de volume car la pauvre c'est une morfalle.
> je sais pas ce que je vais faire si elle maigrit pas avec ça, je peux pas diminuer +, et ses croq lui conviennent parfaitement niveau de ses soucis de poils et de digestion.
> 
> Alors à votre avis je change de croq ou je laisse encore comme ça le temps de voir l' effet sur sa silhouette de jeune fille ?


Tu peux essayer de peser et de lui donner 1% de son poids (de forme) soit 10gr/kg/jour, et compléter avec les haricots verts, sinon tu peux rester uniquement sur la gamme pacific stream (moins grasse), ou en dernier recours changer de croqs  :: 




> Envoyé par oualie13
> 
> le taux élevé de protéines me fait un peu peur...
> 
> 
> ben les TOTW wetland sont à 33% mais que de la viande, moi je les donne à mon croisé jack russel depuis un an et pas de soucis, je les donnais même à mon labrador de 12 ans, lors de sa dernière visite chez le véto il a fait une prise de sang et tout allait bien, le véto m'a quand même conseillé des senior car il a un peu de trygli dans le sang alors il m'a dit soit je baisse la dose de croq soit je le passe au senior, il a préféré les senior quand même, du coup j'ai pris les virbac senior qu'il m'a recommandé, mais elle sont bourrés de céréales avec un taux de protéines de 27 % soit des mauvaises protéines, donc je termine son sac et je change de marque....
> 
> tu peux prendre les acana qui sont bien aussi


32% pour TOTW, mais si le taux de prot lui fait peur chez TOTW, ça sera la même chose chez Acana, sauf certaines gammes spécifiques avec un peu de céréales et plutôt "light" qui sont moins protéinées et moins grasses.





> je viens de peser, 2 godets: 530 g c'est ce qu' elle avait là je lui donne donc environ: 400g + 1/2 boite de haricots verts.
> je vais attendre elle peut pas perdre tout d'un coup, si ça lui convient elle perdra doucement.
> je suis pas dans les %, ça dépend des croquettes en fait et de leur compo.
> 
> tu auras du mal à faire maigrir ton jack, surtout si c'est du muscle.


Ah ouais effectivement, 400 gr+ les haricots ça sera difficile de descendre en-dessous, soit elle perd doucement, soit prendre autre chose avec une compo qui la fera moins prendre.





> Que pensez vous des Hill' s , désolée je pose souvent des questions mais on m'en pose souvent   
> 
> 
> voici la 1 ere compo 
> 
> Composition des croquettes Hill's Vetessentials Adult Mini:
> 
> Maïs, protéines déshydratées de volaille (poulet min. 31 %), riz, cellulose, graisses animales, hydrolysat, farine de son de pois, uf entier en poudre, huile végétale, chlorure de potassium, graines de lin, sel, phosphate dicalcique.
> 
> ...


Idem que ce qui a déjà été dit, mauvaise compo pour la première, très moyenne pour la seconde.




> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un connait-il la marque Nutro Choice?
> 
> La chienne que j'ai en FA est actuellemnt au RC Dermaconfort, qui ont l'air de lui convenir, mais une vendeuse m'a dit que les Nutro Choice étaient de meilleure composition.
> Est-ce vrai ou alors c'est juste qu'elle va toucher une commission en cas de vente


C'est à peu près équivalent, avec un petit + pour les Nutro Natural choice, qui sans être fantastiques pour autant, sont mieux que RC !! Tu les trouveras au moins cher sur le net plutôt qu'en magasin, à moins que tu passes par un fournisseur très intéressant ou faisant des prix pour éleveurs ou gros consommateurs.




> Est ce que quelqu'un peut me donner le taux de glucides des Ac*na adult mini (c'est a dire sans céréales) , j'ai lu sur internet que la taux etait plus eleve que pour les Ori


Acana adult mini n'est pas sans céréales, les 4 sans céréales sont : High ou Wild Prairie, Grasslands, Pacifica ou Ranchlands
Tu trouveras le taux ici =) http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/fr/products.php




> Bon, en écoutant vos bons conseils, je pense prendre des Profine saumon pour ma chienne qui se gratte sans cesse depuis quelques temps (croisée dalma, pas de puces: elle ne supporte plus ses croquettes). Et là je tombe sur les Brit à l'agneau: vous me les conseilleriez aussi?
> 
> Merci beaucoup!


Non car Brit est bien en-dessous, Brit Care est déjà un peu mieux, la gamme Venaison est sans céréales, c'est la seule "sans céréales" chez Brit Care.




> sensitive de Arden Grange, à base de poisson, paquet gris en promo sur http://seulementnaturel.com mais ils ne livrent qu'à partir du 16/08 ... 
> *Enor*, le Dalma les apprécie bcp, il avait du mal à digérer et au lieu de prendre du poids, il en perdait si je lui donnais trop (la même quantité) de "Feelwell's adult venison"...
> Maintenant il peut en manger 400g par jour, en gardant des jolies crottes , non molles, mais je lui donne plus que son poids, car il est une "pile" en promenade, et c'est "*Enor le chasseur*", alors il consomme ses calories sans soucis... 
> 
> Les autres loulous, on tendance à ne plus se gratouiller du tout (ce n'était pas souvent, mais de "peu", ils sont passés à "pas" de grattages du tout...)
> C'est peut-être aussi, le temps des vacances qui permet de secouer plus souvent les couettes, et de sortir plus longtemps, brosser plus souvent... Et pour le poil et la peau des loulous, rien de tel que de sortir sous la pluie, et de ne pas les rincer, mais de seulement les essuyer avec un linge propre...
> 
> C'est un tout, mais bon, voilà pour le témoignage... ^^
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que cette gamme est intéressante, sauf que le premier ingrédient est de la patate, au final on paie plus pour avoir de la patate qu'autre chose mais c'est vrai qu'arden grange est plutôt pas mal dans l'ensemble, pas toutes les gammes non plus.




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Ma chienne mange actuellement des acana light & fit mais elle se gratouille pas mal. Je voudrais lui changer ses croquettes mais j'hésite entre acana agneau ou les Britcare chiens adultes de petites races. Qu'en pensez vous ? 
> 
> Merci


Ça dépend aussi de ta bourse, Acana est à mon avis clairement au-dessus, mais aussi plus cher !




> Jorie tu dois tester une gamme sans cereales afin de voir si le souci vient de la ou non. 
> 
> Donc acana grassland.


+1 éliminer soit le problème des céréales, soit le problèmes aussi très courant de la viande en général, ou du buf en particulier.
Après en sans céréales il y a l'embarras du choix, que ça soit chez Orijen, Acana, TOTW, ou plein d'autres...

----------


## YenZ

> Brit simple = avec cereales.


Brit Care est aussi avec céréales, sauf venison  ::

----------


## odrey13

Merci pour ta reponse , je suis allée , je dois etre blonde mais je trouve pas glucides , y a un autre nom que glucides qui pourrait correspondre

----------


## YenZ

Oui c'est l'amidon, de mémoire selon les gammes c'est entre 26 et 30 %, sinon tu peux regarder les posts précédents, SLZ donnait la méthode de calcul quand ce n'est pas donné, l'exemple d'slz était entre autre pour TOTW (27%) mais aussi pour d'autres marques  ::

----------


## odrey13

Ah ok , alors pour les ac*na , l'amidon c'est 28% , c'est bien comme taux  ?

----------


## YenZ

Oui exact 28 % pour grasslands, 26 pour prairie, j'ai pas regardé pour les autres gammes.
Oui c'est un taux plus que très correct, pour te faire une idée regarde ce taux sur d'autres marques et tu pourras comparer.

----------


## Taysa

> Envoyé par Taysa
> 
> Brit simple = avec cereales.
> 
> 
> Brit Care est aussi avec céréales, sauf venison


Oui c'est ce que j'ai mis plus haut, pour le applaws perso les gammes chats je ne connais pas donc je ne parle que des croq chiens  :: 

NCLN en a quand je commande en fait   ::  je suis a 50 les 12.5kg.
Le peu qui en vendent encore sont chers je trouve  ::

----------


## odrey13

oui effectivement , je viens de regarder certaines marques montent jusqu'a 48 % ....

----------


## YenZ

> Oui c'est ce que j'ai mis plus haut, pour le applaws perso les gammes chats je ne connais pas donc je ne parle que des croq chiens 
> 
> NCLN en a quand je commande en fait   je suis a 50 les 12.5kg.
> Le peu qui en vendent encore sont chers je trouve


C'est clair qu'à 50  t'es moins chère que n'importe quel site, si en plus le port est inclus ya pas photo  :: 

odrey13: et en plus sans parler des compos nazes que tu peux trouver dans la jungle des croquettes   ::  

sinon je me suis trompé quand j'ai marqué




> Acana adult mini n'est pas sans céréales, les 4 sans céréales sont : High ou Wild Prairie, Grasslands, Pacifica ou Ranchlands


High prairie c'est TOTW, Acana c'est anciennement Wild ou Harvest Prairie qui s'appelle maintenant "Prairie Sauvage"

----------


## Taysa

Je ne livre que vers chez moi ou sinon les gens se deplacent pour le applaws, trop de contraintes sinon  :: 

Par contre je pense finir ma palette et changer de marques, pas parceque ca ne convient pas mais parcequ'acheter palette sur palette au niveau gestion etc c'est pas pratique !

----------


## Peachcats

Bonjour, 
Ou est ce que je peux trouver une fiche avec tout les taux idéal de ce que dois contenir les croquettes chiot et adulte. 
Genre comme celle ci qui est pour les chats. Merci

[spoiler:3v0why5e][/spoiler:3v0why5e]

----------


## Jessi

Personnellement mon chien fait des allergies alimentaire donc il est sous croquette hypo-allergénique, du coup pas trop de choix je suis au RC.
Mais je prévois d'ici quelques mois de changer, il y a une marque dont je n'ai plus le nom en tête qui fait de la pub au salon de l'agriculture, au paris dog show... qui livre à domicile et les taux avaient l'air bien, par contre un peu plus gras que le RC hypo-allergénique- light.

----------


## Taysa

Allergie = RC ?!

Essaye donc le towt saumon plutot sans cereales tu sauras si ces allergies ne sont pas dus au cereales plutot !

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour, 
> Ou est ce que je peux trouver une fiche avec tout les taux idéal de ce que dois contenir les croquettes chiot et adulte. 
> Genre comme celle ci qui est pour les chats. Merci
> 
> [spoiler:1vkk0qjb][/spoiler:1vkk0qjb]


Je ne sais pas si tu peux trouver ça, il n'y a pas en soit de taux "idéaux", pour un chiot on compte environ 30% de protéines et 15 à 18% de matières grasses, et environ 25/12 au minimum pour un chien en entretien, mais ça peut très bien être plus, tout dépend de la qualité des protéines, tout comme moins si le chien (adulte) a besoin de maigrir...

+1 Taysa plutôt qu'une gamme hypo-allergénique de chez....... RC !   ::   ::

----------


## Peachcats

Ok alors c'est beaucoup plus large pour un chien que pour un chat ? parce que pour mes chats je galère, mais la pour ma chienne j'ai l'impression que c'est super simple du coup ...

----------


## odrey13

une de mes chiennes est au acan* adult small et perd vraiment enormement de poils . 
Ca peut avoir un rapport ? 

Je peux pas lui donner des sans cereales d'ac*na car elle est tellement petite qu'elle arrive pas à les croquer . Elles sont trop dur pour  elle . 

Les Totw je trouve que le taux de cendres brutes est trop elevé , ca me fait peur et les ori , je veux pas non plus , j'ai lu qu'il y avait trop de proteines pour un petit chien sur le site des avis Dog Food

merci d'avance

----------


## Jessi

Taysa mon chien a fait une allergie il était au RC classique pour chiot. Mon véto m'a dit de le passer au RC mais hypo-allergénique, et depuis plus aucun soucis!!
Sinon la marque de croquette sudéoise il me semble c'est husse vous connaissez? ils font des croquettes hypo-allergénique. Je ne tenterai pas d'autres croquettes même sans céréale car je sais que les hypo lui font du bien.
Par contre il est clair que RC pas mal de céréale donc je pense passer à Husse qui a l'air mieux et bien hypo-allergénique, contrairement aux acana ou tout autre qui ne sont pas hypo.

----------


## Jessi

Je vous ai trouvé la compo voici: 
Composition:
Rice, dehydrated salmon, animal fat, beet pulp, hydrolised chicken protein, linseed, brewers yeast, salmon oil, salt, fructo-oligosaccharides, lecithin, tagetes extract, sea algae, grape seed extract.

Analytical constituents :
Protein 24.0 %, fat content 14.0 %, crude ash 6.5 %, crude fibre 3.0 %, calcium 1.25 %, phosphorus 0.9 %, sodium 0.4%.

Additives : Nutritional additives:
Vitamin A 17500 IU/kg, vitamin D3 1600 IU/kg, vitamin E 450 mg/kg, E1 (iron) 160 mg/kg, E2 (iodine) 2.5 mg/kg, E4 (copper) 6 mg/kg, E5 (manganese) 50 mg/kg, E6 (zinc) 86 mg/kg, E8 (selenium) 0.16 mg/kg, ?- carotene 1 mg/kg; Antioxidants: tocopherols. 

La suite: 
PROMOTES A HEALTH STOMACH

    Husse Salmon & Rice is enriched with beet pulp, a natural fibre which stimulates intestinal movement and increases digestibility of nutrients.
    Salmon & Rice contains fish as the only protein source and is 100% gluten free. This along with other easily digestible raw materials allows easy digestion by the intestinal canal.


GIVES A HEALTHY, SHINY COAT

    Rich in fatty acids Omega 3 and Omega 6 to improve the condition of the skin and coat.
    Enriched with copper to stimulate enzymes which maintain colour of coat.


DENTAL HEALTH

    Enriched with sea algae that reduces plaque formation.


STRENGTHENS IMMUNITY

    Enriched with grap seed extract and Vitamins A and E which boost immune system.
    With b-carotene, an antioxidant to strengthen natural immunity.
    Optimal content of fatty acids Omega 3 and Omega 6 to counteract inflammations and strengthen immunity.


RICH IN MINERALS TO STRENGTHEN BONES AND TEETH

    Right balance of calcium and phosphorous to strengthen bones and teeth.
    Enriched with vitamin D to increase absorption of calcium and phosphorous.



Par contre c'est écrit convient aux chiens ayant des allergies alimentaires mais en fait ça n'est pas hypoallergénique, du coup je ne sais pas trop.... en gros il y a que les croquettes véto qui sont hypo! donc les RC.
Je me demandais aussi si c'était gênant d'avoir des croquettes qu'au poisson donc vraiment sans viande?
Que pensez-vous de la compo?
Merci.

----------


## Taysa

Non mais en fait hyppoallergenique c'est un argument de vente ^^ mdr

Essaye T0TW au saumon et tu me diras le resultat, c'est ptet pas ecrit hypo dessus mais ca vaut largement la qualitée de ton rc !
*

----------


## YenZ

> une de mes chiennes est au acan* adult small et perd vraiment enormement de poils . 
> Ca peut avoir un rapport ? 
> 
> Je peux pas lui donner des sans cereales d'ac*na car elle est tellement petite qu'elle arrive pas à les croquer . Elles sont trop dur pour  elle . 
> 
> Les Totw je trouve que le taux de cendres brutes est trop elevé , ca me fait peur et les ori , je veux pas non plus , j'ai lu qu'il y avait trop de proteines pour un petit chien sur le site des avis Dog Food
> 
> merci d'avance


Avec ou sans céréales chez acana ça ne change rien niveau taille (si pour chiens de petite taille pour les avec céréales), les sans céréales sont aussi petites que Orijen ou TOTW, ma belle mère a un pinsher nain de 3.5 kgs et il les mange sans problème, au pire suffit d'humidifier légèrement les croquettes pour qu'elles ramollissent.

Sur le fait que le taux de cendres soit élevé pour TOTW on est d'accord, sinon l'histoire de la perte de poils peut effectivement être lié aux croquettes, suffit de tester avec autre chose pour voir si il y a une différence, par contre l'histoire de trop de prot pour un chien de petite taille à mon avis c'est plutôt faux.




> Taysa mon chien a fait une allergie il était au RC classique pour chiot. Mon véto m'a dit de le passer au RC mais hypo-allergénique, et depuis plus aucun soucis!!
> Sinon la marque de croquette sudéoise il me semble c'est husse vous connaissez? ils font des croquettes hypo-allergénique. Je ne tenterai pas d'autres croquettes même sans céréale car je sais que les hypo lui font du bien.
> Par contre il est clair que RC pas mal de céréale donc je pense passer à Husse qui a l'air mieux et bien hypo-allergénique, contrairement aux acana ou tout autre qui ne sont pas hypo.


Comme disait Taysa gamme hypo ou pas c'est plus marketing, suffit de choisir une gamme poisson, sans céréales si allergie aux céréales, avec une compo de qualité, TOTW ou d'autres marques y répondent sans problèmes.
Husse j'avais déjà regardé les différentes compos (surtt à la viande), c'était pas vraiment top.
La compo que tu as posté est composé en majorité de riz, donc bon,pour une croquette plus ou moins "hypo" euh...   ::  
Pas de soucis sinon d'avoir une croquette plutôt poisson que viande, ça ne change rien si ton chien aime le poisson, mais si ton chien n'est pas allergique à la viande, il n'y a pas de raisons à le mettre à une alimentation à base de poisson à moins qu'il soit particulièrement sensible.




> Essaye T0TW au saumon et tu me diras le resultat, c'est ptet pas ecrit hypo dessus mais ca vaut largement la qualitée de ton rc !


Ou largement mieux !   ::   ::

----------


## odrey13

oui mais les adult small sont plus petite et plus fine que les acana adult ou pacifica que j'avais essayé . Les pacifica elle arrivait pas a les croquer en fait . Elle fait 1K5 et en plus elle fait la chochotte quand elle arrivait pas à les manger , elle se mettait a trembler .... No comment

----------


## YenZ

Ah d'accord, au temps pour moi je comprends mieux, effectivement 1.5 kgs ça fait vraiment vraiment pas lourd !!!
Juste par curiosité, avais-tu essayé de les humidifier pour voir si ça changeait quelque chose ?

----------


## odrey13

non j'ai pas essayé par contre , c'est vrai que c'est une bonne idee . Ma mere m'avait conseillé de les casser , mais c'est peut etre pas top qu'elle puisse pas croquer pour le tartre . 

Par contre les acan* doivent etre plus dur en fait car les totw font la meme taille et elle y arrive tres bien . 

Merci en tout cas de toujours repondre à toutes mes questions ...

----------


## odrey13

Désolée il me semble que ca a été evoqué mais est ce qu'il y a des personnes qui donne des platin*m ? En etes vous content ? 
Je vais peut etre passé ma petite chienne qui est actuellement aux acan* adult small au platin*m car depuis qu'elle est aux acan elle perd beaucoup de poils . C'est dommage car sinon elle les supportait tres bien . 

Merci d'avance

----------


## YenZ

Sur le forum certains en avait déjà parlé précédemment je crois, sinon tu trouveras des avis ici

http://www.forum-chien.com/t10318-croqu ... t-platinum

http://dogs-addict.forumactif.net/t435- ... s-platinum

http://jack-russel-forum.easyforum.fr/t ... t=platinum

http://bergerallemand.forumdediscussion ... s=platinum

http://www.le-yorkshire.fr/les-croquett ... -t635.html

 ::

----------


## odrey13

Merci beaucoup   ::

----------


## Jessi

Merci pour vos conseils je me pencherai dessus le moment venu!

----------


## malko

J'ai besoin de conseils pour Eclipse, 18kg, actuelement aux RC médium
Je voudrais la passer aux TOTW.

Sachant qu'elle a des soucis urinaires fréquents (calculs, cystites, incontinence due à la stérilisation.. ), vous me conseillez lesquelles. Sachant aussi qu'elle n'en mangera que le matin, le soir elle mange une ration maison.

merci   ::

----------


## YenZ

N'importe quelle gamme peut convenir, quoi que par rapport aux calculs, cystites, etc.. je ne sais pas si il peut y avoir une contre indication particulière !
Soit tu prends au poisson (moins riche, 25/15), soit à la viande (plus riche, 32/18). le rapport Ca/Ph est plus faible pour la viande (1.5 contre 1.72 au poisson), le taux des minéraux seul est plus élevé pour les gammes "viande" (2.1/1.4 contre 1.9/1.1 au poisson)  si ton véto t'a donné une contre indication.

----------


## Darlow

Cela fait une dizaine de jours que j'ai fini la transition pour mes loulous de TOTW à Acana. 
Pour l'instant tout va bien: niveau appétence, ils les mangent pareil (il faut dire qu'ils ne sont pas chiants à ce niveau!), ils aiment les 3 parfums sans céréales et mon mâle fait moins de crottes qu'avant, donc je pense qu'il y avait quelque chose qui le "dérangeait" dans les TOTW.
Voilà mon bilan pour le moment! Merci pour les conseils qui m'ont été donnés!

----------


## mofo

tu mélanges les 3 gammes sans céréales ou tu donnes une fois chacune ?

----------


## Darlow

En fait j'avais acheté un petit paquet (2,5 kgs) de chaque pour voir ce qu'ils préféraient. J'ai donné un paquet et après avoir fini, un autre parfum. Je ne pense pas que ça ait un intérêt de mélanger plusieurs, et puis avoir plusieurs paquets ouverts, ce n'est pas pratique! J'ai du bol, ils aiment les 3, comme ça si l'un n'est pas en stock, je pourrai prendre un autre sans souci!   ::

----------


## mofo

Ok !!  moi je vais prendre les prairie, en 2.5 kg x2 sur pets animalia pour pas payer les frais de port. de toute façon c'est un gouffre je sais qu'il va les manger !!   :Smile:

----------


## mofo

la taille des croquettes acana prairie c'est comme les TOTW ??

----------


## Darlow

Tu me poses une colle là...   ::  
Je n'ai plus de TOTW pour comparer, mais j'ai l'impression que les Acana sont un peu plus larges mais plus plates... Si quelqu'un peut confirmer que je ne dis pas de bêtises?   ::

----------


## mofo

t'inquiètes c'est pas grave   ::    c'était juste pour savoir s'il y avait pas une trop grosse différence de taille, histoire que mon croisé jack réussisse à les manger...  mais je n'en doute pas, et puis comme elles sont prévues pour toutes les races elle ne doivent pas être trop grosses !!  et puis si tu ne vois pas trop de différence c'est que la différence de taille n'est pas flagrante !!!  ::

----------


## Darlow

Ma petite goulue de 5 mois les mange aussi facilement que mon mâle de 1 an 1/2, en tous cas!   ::

----------


## mofo

ok !!! ils sont de quelle race tes loulous ??

----------


## Darlow

Ce sont des chow-chows (environ 30 kg à l'âge adulte). 
Mais la petite mangeait des TOTW dès son arrivée à la maison à 2 mois 1/2, elle faisait moins de 4 kgs et bien sûr avait ses dents de lait et ça passait nickel. 
Je n'ai pas vu de grosse différence avec les Acana, donc je pense que si ton chien mange des TOTW il ne sera pas trop "dépaysé" avec les Acana.   ::

----------


## mofo

super merci     ::

----------


## YenZ

Mofo : il n'y a pas de 2x2.5 kgs sur pets (3x2.5 sur croqadom mais frais de port de 6), ou alors c'était une promo mais ce n'est plus le cas, il faut faire gaffe chez eux, car la gérante du site est aussi la femme du patron de Nid France, l'importateur, du coup ils déstockent parfois bcp de produits, et les dates de péremption sont parfois très très courtes ! (j'ai déjà vu croqadom recevoir des sacs avec 1 mis de péremption pour les vendre !! )

Sinon Darlow tu ne dis aucune bêtise, c'est exactement ça, les Acana sont légèrement plus larges et plus plates (comme les Orijen), aucun soucis pour que n'importe quel chien puisse les manger, y compris des chiots (sauf si de très très petite taille, et encore).
Idem que pour Darlow, Faya n'a pas été "dépaysée" avec Acana (faut dire qu'elle est vraiment pas du tout difficile), d'ailleurs elle reprend doucement du poids, elles semblent mieux lui convenir  :Smile:

----------


## mofo

YenZ : ce que je voulais dire pour pets c'est que je prenais en quantité 2 sacs de 2.5kg pour avoir les frais de port gratuit, ce n'est pas un lot, j'en prend juste 2 d'un coup. normalement les dates vont assez loin (1 an je pense)
je viens de faire l'essai pour commander, et si je mets 2 en quantité je n'ai pas de frais à payer. 
Si je prends seulement 1 sac les frais c'est 10 euros  ::  

C'est vrai ce que tu dis pour les promos, il faut faire gaffe avec les dates, je m'étais fait "avoir" sur le site nourrir comme la nature, j'avais commandé un lot et les dates arrivaient à péremption. Du coup j'étais un peu en colère, j'avais envoyé un mail en disant que lorsqu'ils faisaient une promo ils pourraient préciser la date limite de consommation... ils m'ont répondu que même si je dépassais la date c'était pas trop grave, juste un peu de perte dans les vitamines, je suis d'accord mais bon.... y a quand même une date c'est pas pour rien...... alors ils m'avaient fait une réduc pour ma prochaine commande

tout cela pour dire que je me méfie des lots maintenant !!!

----------


## draks

D'ailleurs concernant les dates limites de conso, qu'en est il vraiment?
Y a t'il un vrai risque à donner des croquettes ayant dépassé cette date? 
Je me doute que les croquettes deviennent pas mauvaise du jour au lendemain, mais de combien de temps peut on raisonnablement dépassé les dates?

----------


## mofo

je pense que 3 semaines 1 mois c'est pas trop grave, au delà ça ne doit pas être dangereux mais si la qualité des vitamines n'est plus au top, les bienfaits ne sont alors plus efficaces.
lorsque j'avais commandé mes sacs, il m'en restait plus d'1 entier à la date de péremption, donc j'en aurais eu au moins pour 2 mois de croquettes périmées....

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ : ce que je voulais dire pour pets c'est que je prenais en quantité 2 sacs de 2.5kg pour avoir les frais de port gratuit, ce n'est pas un lot, j'en prend juste 2 d'un coup. normalement les dates vont assez loin (1 an je pense)
> je viens de faire l'essai pour commander, et si je mets 2 en quantité je n'ai pas de frais à payer. 
> Si je prends seulement 1 sac les frais c'est 10 euros  
> 
> C'est vrai ce que tu dis pour les promos, il faut faire gaffe avec les dates, je m'étais fait "avoir" sur le site nourrir comme la nature, j'avais commandé un lot et les dates arrivaient à péremption. Du coup j'étais un peu en colère, j'avais envoyé un mail en disant que lorsqu'ils faisaient une promo ils pourraient préciser la date limite de consommation... ils m'ont répondu que même si je dépassais la date c'était pas trop grave, juste un peu de perte dans les vitamines, je suis d'accord mais bon.... y a quand même une date c'est pas pour rien...... alors ils m'avaient fait une réduc pour ma prochaine commande
> 
> tout cela pour dire que je me méfie des lots maintenant !!!


Ah oki je l'avais pas compris comme ça, sinon pour les fdeport c'est normal puisqu'ils sont offerts à partir de 29 , donc 2 petits sacs ou un médium, sinon il faut compter toujours bcp moins d'un 1 an de conservation puisque c'est la date limite à partir de la fabrication.
Et tu fais bien de te méfier des lots, parce que même si ce n'est pas grave en soit de dépasser la DLUO, mieux vaut quand même consommer les croquettes avant la date limite.

draks : un vrai risque non, surtout si le sac reste hermétiquement fermé sans trous, dès la fabrication la croquette perd petit à petit ses qualités nutritionnelles et donc ses bienfaits, et une fois la DLUO dépassée tu perds vitamines et autres qui sont dans les croquettes, c'est pourquoi il vaut quand même mieux les donner avant la fin de la DLUO.

Je ne sais pas combien de temps on peut le donner une fois la date dépassée, je dirai environ 3 mois ou peut-être un peu plus, mais les graisses deviennent rances, donc c'est quand même pas le top (surtout pour les croquettes sans céréales et autres qui se conservent max 1 an à partir de la fabrication, soit environ 6 à 10 mois de DLUO le temps qu'elles arrivent chez nous)

----------


## mofo

d'ailleurs je viens de passer commande car avec le week end je préfère avoir les croquettes dès lundi car j'arrive à la fin des TOTW et en comptant le temps d'une petite transition.... J'ai précisé par sécurité dans le commentaire qu'ils s'assurent que la date de péremption aille assez loin avant de m'envoyer la commande. Il me faut au minimum 5 mois donc ça devrait aller.... Je vous dirai s'ils m'ont informé avant l'envoi

----------


## mimine

> J'ai besoin de conseils pour Eclipse, 18kg, actuelement aux RC médium
> Je voudrais la passer aux TOTW.
> 
> Sachant qu'elle a des soucis urinaires fréquents (calculs, cystites, incontinence due à la stérilisation.. ), vous me conseillez lesquelles. Sachant aussi qu'elle n'en mangera que le matin, le soir elle mange une ration maison.
> 
> merci


attention quand même avec le rapport phosphore / calcium pour les chiens ayant des pathologies urinaires hein.. en donnant des croquettes avec moins de céréales, il faut y faire attention car présence de protéines beaucoup plus digestibles (et donc rapidement biologiquement disponibles dans l'organisme) qu'avec des croquettes où y'a 60-80% de céréales..




> Le calcium et le phosphore fonctionnent ensemble. Le ratio normal est de 1:1. Ce dernier doit être plus élevé dans certains régimes, notamment si le régime alimentaire contient de grandes quantités de céréales ou dautres plantes qui contiennent de lacide phytique. Lacide phytique bloque labsorption du calcium. Les aliments commerciaux comme les croquettes ont typiquement un ratio calcium / phosphore plus élevé car ils contiennent beaucoup de céréales et de fibres.


(source : http://www.barf.ch/barf/index2.php?opti ... f=1&id=116)

----------


## malko

> Envoyé par malko02
> 
> J'ai besoin de conseils pour Eclipse, 18kg, actuelement aux RC médium
> Je voudrais la passer aux TOTW.
> 
> Sachant qu'elle a des soucis urinaires fréquents (calculs, cystites, incontinence due à la stérilisation.. ), vous me conseillez lesquelles. Sachant aussi qu'elle n'en mangera que le matin, le soir elle mange une ration maison.
> 
> merci  
> 
> ...


je comprends pas tout
il vaut mieux que je la laisse aux céréales ou pas du tout?   ::

----------


## karatekid

Voilà je suis passée aux Acana et...elle adore!!! D'ailleurs quand j'ai mélangé les vieilles avec les nouvelles elle triait! J'ai eu droit aux vieilles tout autour de la gamelle. Malina s'est juste goinfré une fois en les gobant du coup 10 min après elle me les a toutes vomies...ça lui a servi de leçon, maintenant elle mâche lol. 
Je vais voir si ça fait quelque chose par rapport à sa perte de poils. Bref, fini les cochonneries ! :-)

----------


## YenZ

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par malko02
> 
> ...



Ce que mimine veut dire c'est qu'il faut que tu surveilles le rapport phospho/calcique, donc le phosphore divisé par le calcium, car on trouve déjà à la base des taux de minéraux plus élevés dans les croq sans céréales, et sachant que ta chienne a tendance à avoir des soucis urinaires fréquents, il faut surveiller cela, plus les taux de minéraux seront élevés, et si le rapport Ca/Ph est aussi élevé (si > à 1.2/1.3) et plus le risque de "crises" sera élevé.

Tu peux donc de préférence choisir un sans céréales, mais en regardant bien ces chiffres, ou alors choisir une croquettes avec (un peu) de céréales (comme le riz brun), mais de qualité, comme Acana en sans (ou avec) céréales, ou Dog Lover's Gold avec céréales, seul le taux de cendres est un peu élevé (8.7%), plus d'infos sur www.dcs78.fr

Tu parlais de TOTW, les taux de minéraux sont très élevés, et le rapport Ca/Ph aussi, donc ça ne serait peut-être pas un bon choix pour ta chienne, en cherchant tu trouveras bcp d'autres alternatives qui conviendront surement mieux aux problèmes de ta chienne.

----------


## mofo

Alors Pets Animalia m'a répondu avant d'envoyer le colis, la date de péremption des croquettes qu'ils m'envoient est juillet 2012, donc j'ai le temps de voir venir !!  ::  
Ils sont sérieux quand même j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec eux !

Sinon YenZ j'ai reçu aujourd'hui les NOW, je vais commencer à faire doucement la transition surtout qu'il commence à faire le difficile avec les virbac !!

A suivre !!!

----------


## Darlow

J'ai une question, je ne sais pas si on pourra me répondre ici ou bien s'il faut que je crée un nouveau sujet, je tente! 

Quand j'ai adopté ma 1ère chienne, l'éleveur m'avait conseillé de lui donner des croquettes style RC et du Pet Phos croissance. C'est ce que j'ai fait (je donnais Proplan avec du Pet Phos). 
Avec mon chien suivant, j'ai fait pareil, sachant qu'il était aussi aux Proplan. 
Et avec ma petite dernière, j'ai refait la même chose sans me poser de questions. Sauf que la dernière a tout de suite été aux TOTW et maintenant aux Acana. 
Et j'ai lu un article comme quoi avec les croquettes premium, il ne faut pas donner plus de calcium sous peine de créer des problèmes de santé...   ::  
Alors je me demande déjà si les proplan sont considérées comme premium et que l'éleveur m'a fait faire des conneries dès le début? Et qu'est-ce que je fais avec les Acana, je continue le Pet Phos ou pas? Il faut savoir qu'à la base ma petite avait un retard de croissance, donc je pense que ça l'a aidée à rattraper son retard, mais avec les autres j'ai continué jusqu'à presque un an, et là je me demande si en voulant faire bien je ne risque pas au contraire de créer des problèmes de surcalcification ou autre? 
Quelqu'un saurait me dire ce qu'il en est? Merci d'avance, car du coup j'ai peur de mal faire avec ma bébé...   ::

----------


## YenZ

*Darlow :* EN fai toui les PP sont considérées comme des croquettes prenium, je pense que tu as utilisé Pet phos Croissance (soit le Ca/p = 1.3, soit le Ca/p = 2, ce dernier semble particulièrement "fort").
Il est vrai qu'il ne faut pas trop supplémenter une alimentation en calcium, surtout pour les grandes races, sous peine de voir des problèmes d'articulation et du squelette en général, après si le chien a un retard de croissance je ne pense pas que ce soit déconseillé, mais si les croquettes sont déjà assez fortement dosées en minéraux alors il ne vaut mieux pas en rajouter.
Je pense que ton véto serait le plus a même de répondre à cette question, mais concernant TOTW, elles sotn déjà TRES fortement dosées (2.1/1.4 et 1.9/1.1 pour le poisson), donc vraiment pas conseillé de supplémenter.
Pour les Acana elles sont dans des taux "normaux' (1.3/1.1 - 1.4/1.1, sauf grasslands et le futur ranchlands un peu plus "dosés") et comparables aux ProPl*an, pour RC ils ont des taux inférieurs donc pourquoi pas supplémenter de manière raisonnable.
Mais tout dépend aussi de l'origine des minéraux, organiques ou non, car ils n'ont pas le même coût, ni les même bénéfices, le plus important reste le rapport entre calcium et phosphore, mais aussi les taux de chacun, ainsi que le taux de vitamine D, chez Acana ça reste tout à fait "normal". 

Est-ce que ton éleveur t'a fait faire une "connerie" en te disant te supplémenter, je ne sais pas, ton véto serait mieux placé, mais à moins d'un retard de croissance, perso je ne rajouterai pas (ou peut-être pour la mère lors de la gestation/lactation si il y a besoin), surtout si c'est une /moyenne/grande race, en tout cas particulièrement pas si tu utilises TOTW  ::

----------


## Darlow

Merci encore une fois de me répondre!
Oui c'est le Ca/p = 1.3 que je leur ai donné.
Je dois aller chercher un vermifuge la semaine prochaine donc je poserai la question au véto! 
Mais ma 1ère chienne n'avait pas de retard de croissance, j'ai eu l'impression que c'est ce que l'éleveur conseillait à tous ses clients, donc je me demande (après avoir lu les soucis que trop de calcium peut créer) si c'était nécessaire ou pas. Bon elle a grandit normalement, mon mâle aussi, mais c'est pour la petite de 5 mois 1/2 qui est maintenant aux Acana (donc pus riches que Proplan) que je me questionne... Ce serait trop c** de lui créer des problèmes en voulant bien faire...

----------


## YenZ

Exact ce sera l'occasion de poser la question au véto, sinon si les produits non invasifs et naturels t'intéressent, il existe un vermifuge, et antiparasitaire naturels (mais aussi un produit hépatique), si ça te dit de regarder

http://www.amikinos.fr/pour-les-chiens, ... e-1-2.html

Pour ta première chienne il est impossible de savoir si ça a été bénéfique pour elle ou pas, pour ta petite dernière je pense qu"il n'est pas utile de supplémenter, sauf retard de croissance, mais ton véto te confirmera ça ou pas, mieux vaut pouvoir supplémenter si besoin, que trop lui donner en ayant voulu bien faire  :: 
En tout cas je trouve vraiment curieux qu'un éleveur conseille ce produit à tous les chiens sans avoir quelle sera leur croissance, surtout quand on connait les conséquences de trop de calcium, soit il pensait bien faire, soit il touchait quelque chose par rapport à ce produit  :: 

Pet Phos est surtout conseillé :




> est spécialement adapté aux chiots en croissance et aux chiennes en lactation, nourris avec une alimentation ménagère (...) est adapté à une alimentation industrielle mais standard.

----------


## Darlow

Non il ne touchait rien puisqu'il m'a conseillé d'en acheter mais n'en vendait pas lui-même... Alors soit ma 1ère chienne avait un retard de croissance, il ne m'a rien dit et je n'ai pas remarqué, mais ça me paraît peu probable, soit il a vu débarquer une petite jeune et s'est dit que j'allais la nourrir aux Frisk*** ou autres merdouilles bon marché   ::  ... ou soit il considère que c'est bon pour tous les chiots...   ::  
Bon, on verra ce qu'en dira le véto, en attendant j'ai arrêté de lui en donner au cas où c'est vraiment mauvais... Car là elle a rattrapé son retard de croissance, donc j'espère que maintenant elle va prendre normalement...

Merci pour le lien, je vais aller voir.   ::  
Pour mon mâle, je donne un vermifuge de chez le véto, 3 mois plus tard un comprimé genre "purge aux plantes", etc. 
Pour ma petite ce sera son vermifuge des 6 mois, ensuite je pense que je vais faire pareil et alterner. Tu ne donnes que des produits "naturels" aux tiens ou bien aussi des vermifuges de chez le véto?

----------


## YenZ

Tu as raison, l'éleveur a peut-être pensé que tu nourrirais ta louloutte aux Friske*s ou autre saloperies et du coup t'a recommandé pet phos au cas ou.
Perso je donne ces produits naturels depuis peu de temps, j'ai envie d'utiliser le minimum de produits invasifs, un vermifuge (3 fois/an), un anti parasitaire (1 fois par mois ou tous les 2 mois selon la saison), un produit hépatique, et des friandises naturels (que tu trouveras aussi sur Amkinos, mais aussi sur Platinum  (platinum-france) où ils ont d'excellentes friandises) , avec de l'huile de saumon ,et du produit pour le tartre (plaque off), des jouets, une bonne alimentation, et bcp de câlins   ::  

Du coup je n'ai plus besoin d'utiliser de vermifuges ou anti parasitaires chimiques que l'on trouve sur le net, en pharmacie (j'utilisais biocanina ascatène), ou chez le véto (type drontal, stonghold, frontline, advantix etc...), et pour l'antiparasitaire (mais aussi un peu le vermifuge) ça me revient vraiment bcp moins cher, avec 2 chiens, l'advantix me revenait à 100/110 /an si j'utilisais une pipette pour chacun, environ 2 fois moins si j'utilisais l'astuce de prendre des pipettes pour des chiens plus grand, du coup j'utilisais une pipette pour les 2 chiens.
Avec cet antiparasitaire, un flacon de 500ml me fait facilement l'année pour les 2 chiens, et pour moins de 20 , je prends le produit pour traiter l'environnement (qui est curatif et répulsif contrairement à l'autre produit proposé qui n'est que répulsif), et vu qu'il n'est pas nocif je peux aussi bien l'utiliser sur les chiens que pour traiter l'environnement (canapé, coussins etc...)

Pour le vermifuge ça me revient un peu moins cher, seul inconvénient il faut leur donner le produit 3 jours de suite contrairement aux vermifuges chimiques qui se font en une seule prise, mais au final je suis quand même gagnant à utiliser quelque chose de plus sain, même si ça me coutait plus cher  ::

----------


## Darlow

Merci pour les informations!   ::  

Moi je leur mets des pipettes Advantix, mais c'est parce que ça me paraissait le mieux dans les pipettes, et j'avoue que je ne me suis jamais trop posé de questions, ayant des chiens à poils longs et d'une race souvent sujette aux allergies aux piqûres de puces et gratouilles en tous genres. Mais si on peut trouver un produit qui les protège aussi bien en étant moins invasif, je préfère, c'est clair! Ils n'aiment pas du tout les sprays, mais si c'est une fois par mois, c'est faisable!   ::  Ca fait combien de temps que tu l'utilises, et tu es vraiment convaincu? J'ai quelques pipettes d'avance, donc je finirai, mais ensuite je ne suis vraiment pas contre tenter autre chose de plus naturel, et voir ce que ça donne! 

Et le vermifuge sur le site, tes chiens le prennent facilement? Et c'est quoi un produit hépatique?   ::

----------


## YenZ

Moi aussi j'utilisais advantix jusqu'il y a peu, j'ai terminé advantix il y a un mois et depuis je suis passé au naturel, avec pour l'instant de bons résultats, mais je n'ai pas assez de recul pour te donner un avis très objectif.
Le vermifuge, mes chiens le prennent facilement, tout comme le produit hépatique c'est sous forme de granulés, je le mélange aux croquettes et ils le mangent sans problème, même si le goût est moyen, mais il faut dire qu'ils sont très goinfres !!
Le produit hépatique permet de nettoyer le foie, organe indispensable qui filtre tout, tu le donnes 2 fois/an sur 1 semaine entière, ça ne coute pas très cher et je trouve ça bon pour eux, en plus ça sent la viande donc ils le mangent sans soucis, si besoin sans même mélanger aux croquettes.

Il y a plusieurs articles qu'a écrit Mr Maupilier (le fondateur d'amikinos), le site où je les avais lu a supprimé la page en question, mais si ça t'intéresse je te ferai parvenir ces docs, ou tu peux l'appeler directement (coordonnées sur amikinos.fr), c'est quelqu'un de très ouvert qui  répondra à toutes tes questions avec plaisir, que ce soit sur l'alimentation, le rôle du foie, les cendres, les antiparasitaires, vermifuges etc... Tu trouveras tous les produits sur le lien que j'ai mis au-dessus  ::

----------


## Darlow

Merci pour les infos! Je regarderai ça de plus près!   ::  

Au fait j'ai téléphoné à mon véto car ça me perturbait, il confirme qu'avec des croquettes premium, le pet phos n'est pas nécessaire voire peut être néfaste...   ::

----------


## mofo

Je suis tombée par hasard sur ce produit : le silicium organique : bon pour les articulations pour nos vieux toutous et les jeunes en croissance :

La force du silicium organique à létat pur, la solution la plus concentée du marché (7 pour 1000) pour une meilleure efficacité, un prix compétitif. Adjuvant dans larthrose, les douleurs articulaires, les problèmes de la vieillesse et de la croissance, bénéfique aux artères et à la peau. Supplément nutritionnel permettant de corriger les carences en Silicium

http://www.zubial.fr/vetosil-lot-de-3-f ... 832-1.html

*Pour YenZ* : j'attends encore un peu avec l'aloé, et je suis tentée de faire une cure pour mofo

pour plus d'infos :

http://www.journaldunaturel.com/le-sili ... agnie.html

----------


## YenZ

Merci pour l'info Mofo, c'est vraiment pas donné niveau tarif, mais au final moins cher que l'aloé puisque tu peux traiter un chien de 20 kgs pendant 3 mois et demi, et tu peux le conserver contrairement à l'aloé.
Pour l'instant je n'observe aucune amélioration avec Freedom, mais bon ça ne fait qu'une semaine donc je ne m'emballe pas, pour le silicium j'en parlerai à mon véto pour savoir si ça peut vraiment être bénéfique !

----------


## mofo

j'ai trouvé un site où ils vendent ce complément c'est canisil et/ou canivada, c'est à peu près la même chose . mais ça a l'air de correspondre un peu plus à l'état de mofo (vieillissement, etc...) 

http://www.labo-demeter.com

il y a des commentaires de personnes qui sont satisfaites, bien sur c'est peut être "truqué" mais j'ai envie d'essayer. Le freedom aide sans aucun doute mofo, mais ce n'est peut être pas assez suffisant. C'est vrai que ça revient cher, donc si d'ici un bon mois je ne vois pas plus d'amélioration, je pense que je stopperai aussi.

Je veux bien que tu me rapportes ce que t'aura répondu ton véto par rapport au silicium. pour le freedom c'est vrai qu'une semaine ça n'est vraiment pas beaucoup pour voir les effets sur ton loulou,  mofo ça fait maintenant un peu plus de 2 mois que je lui donne, il n'y a pas d'effets spectaculaires, mais je pense que ça limite un peu la catastrophe, je vais attendre encore un peu, j'attends les renseignements que j'ai demandé et puis j'aviserai. J'attends aussi les commentaires de ma mère qui en prend pour son diabète, je saurai vraiment si ça aide.

pour krusty pas vraiment d'amélioration non plus ça fait environ un mois, j'attends encore un peu aussi....  

par contre au niveau du poil je vois quand même une différence. pour mofo son "stade" arthrose est peut être trop avancé pour que seul un complément agisse, je ne sais pas..... Il y a quelques mois, le véto m'avait dit qu'on pourrait lui donner des AI tous les jours en dose un peu moins forte, il y a des chiens qui font cela, mais je ne voulais pas pour le moment, je préférai passer par des compléments plus naturels.

j'ai ouvert les NOW, l'aspect ne donne pas envie (par rapport aux TOTW je veux dire) elles sont un peu plus petites, plus claires et d'aspects beaucoup moins grasses. je ne doute vraiment pas de la qualité, mais c'est vrai qu'à voir comme ça, moi je préfèrerai manger les TOTW (LOL)

Je lui mélange tout doucement avec les virbac, et il aime bien, donc je vais faire la transition tout en douceur sur un plus long moment pour ne pas le perturber....

----------


## Tisouen

Pour le foie (régénérer/protéger) il y a les gélules de chardon marie que l'on trouve en pharmacie et para-pharmacie. J'en donne quotidiennement à mon chien épileptique qui a des médicaments qui peuvent endommager le foie. 
C'est une plante que beaucoup de propriétaires de chiens épileptiques utilisent (enfin surtout au USA et en angleterre)

----------


## rea

Je suis en train de réorganiser l'alimentation de mes chiennes.
Dernière marque testée, les TOWT. Nickel. Mais deux soucis; chères (j'habite en Serbie, pas en France, donc les prix sont très différents)plus chères qu'en France, et sur la quantité que j'utilise, aïe. Le 2ème soucis; un seul fournisseur, et parfois il n'en a plus! Penible.

Je pensais alors mettre en place une alimentation en alternance, un jour sur deux ou trois elles auraient des TOWT ou une autre marque (Natural&Delicious de Farmina, italienne et nouvelle et aussi très chère) sans céréales dont voici l'analyse:
_Ingredients
Fresh boneless chicken (26%), dehydrated chicken meat (25%), potatoes, chicken fat, dehydrated whole eggs, fresh herring, dehydrated herring, fish oil, fiber vegetable peas, dried carrots, dried alfalfa, inulin fructooligosaccharides, mannan-oligosaccharides, pomegranate powder (0,5%), dehydrated apple, spinach powder, psyllium (0,3%), powdered blackcurrant, powdered sweet orange, powdered blueberries, sodium chloride, dried brewers yeast, curcuma root (0,2%), glucosamine, chondroitin sulfate.

Supplements per kg
Nutritional additives: Vitamin A 15000 UI; Vitamin D3 1500 UI; Vitamin E (Alfa-tocopherol 91%) 600mg; Vitamin C 150mg; Vitamin PP 37,5mg; pantotenic acid 15mg; Vitamin B2 7,5mg; Vitamin B6 6mg; Vitamin B1 4,5mg; Vitamin K3 (M.S.B. 53%) 1,5mg; Vitamin H 0,38mg; folic acid 0,45mg; Vitamin B12 0,1mg; choline chloride 2500mg; Lutein 5mg; Beta-carotene 1,5mg; Zn-zinc chelate of the analogous methionine hydroxylase 910mg; Mn-manganese chelate of the analogous methionine hydroxylase 380mg; Fe-ferrous chelate of glycine hydrate 250mg; Cu-copper chelate of the analogous methionine hydroxylase 88mg; Se-selenomethionine 0,80mg; DL-methionine 3000mg; Taurine 1000mg; L- Carnitine 300mg. Organoleptic Additives: aloe vera extract 1000mg; green tea extract 100mg; grapeseed extract 100mg. Technological additives: Sepiolite 10000mg; antioxidants: rosemary extract.

Typical Analysis
Calcium: 1.40%
Crude Ash: 7.90%
Chondroitin: 900.00mg/kg
Crude Fiber: 2.60%
Phosphorus: 1.00%
Glucosamine: 1200.00mg/kg
Crude fat: 18.00%
Crude protein : 40.00%
Moisture: 9.00%
EPA: 0.30%
DHA: 0.50%
Energy EM: 3717.50Kcal/Kg
Energy Kg: 15.60Mj/kg
_

Et le reste du temps, d'autres croquettes avec céréales (car malheureusement, les deux marques mentionnées plus haut sont les seules que j'ai pu trouver sans céréales).

Mais alors...lesquelles?
En marque j'ai accès aux RC, Hills, Eukanuba, Natural Trainer, Brit Care, Josera, ProPlan, Biomill, Bento Kronen, Happy Dog, Mera, Belcando, etc.

Holly, ma FA, croisée n'importe quoi, 8 mois, stérilisée, 60cm pour env.25kg, athlétique, carencée en calcium depuis qu'elle a éé trouvée elle en prend en supp.
J'hésite le plus entre les http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...=2339&rac=2360 et les http://www.brit-petfood.com/food-for...ed-lamb-rice/5

Ginger, croisée teckel, env.4 ans, stérilisée, 12kg
Aucune idée!

Lola, pit bull, 5 ans 1/2, stérilisée, 52cm pour 26kg, soucis de légère anémie, soucis de peau (points noirs, allérgies passagères) et légers soucis neuros
Aucune idée non plus, j'hésite à ne lui donner que des sans céréales à elle ou alors peut-etre des Puppy/Junior...

Elles ont aussi une journée Barf par semaine car le Barf à 100% j'y arrivais pas à cause de l'organisation (fournisseurs, achas, etc.) et ça ne convenait pas à Lola le 100%.

Voilà, bonne prise de tête quoi  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Yen'Z avait fait un récapitulatif des marques a prendre avec et sans céréales dans les pages précédentes. 

Et dans celle que tu cites il y en a sans céréales. 

Brit Care (1 seule gamme sur 10, Brit Care Venison)

Happy Dog (1 seule gamme sur 16, suprême Afrique)

Mera Dog (1 seule gamme sur 17, "pure Dinde & Pommes de terre"

Tu as ces gammes la bas ?

----------


## rea

Venison non malheureusement, enfin pas trouvé. Happy Dog, à voir, et Mera, aucune idée, la marque n'est pas super répandue.
Je vais voir pour Happy Dog, y en a un près de chez moi.

----------


## rea

Alors HP Africa doit y avoir, mais même sans céréales, je suis pas hyper fana de la compo. Premier ingrédient-patates, et après farine de viande d'autruche, donc pas de viande fraîche.

Faut aussi savoir que suivant les pays, les compos peuvent changé, pour les pays de l'est c'est fréquent

----------


## YenZ

[Robot Modération:Liens Obsolètes, Désolé]

----------


## rea

Merci YenZ j'ai bien vu ta liste, mais je ne vit pas en France, donc en sans céréales je n'ai que les N&D dont j'ai mis la compo plus haut et les TOWT avec les soucis mentionnés. Et oui donc les Happy Dog Africa.

Par contre je ne compte pas acheter 1 sac pour les 3 chiennes, mais bien 3 nourriture différentes en fonction de leurs besoins.

----------


## YenZ

Pour versale je voulais problèmes "neuros" (neurologiques) et non pas nourris mais tu avais surement compris   ::  

Si tu n'as que ces 3 marques, effectivement N&D ou TOTW semblent les meilleures par rapport à Happy Dog.
Si tu acceptes avec céréales, Dog Lover's Gold, Platinum ou Amikinos (avec ou sans céréales) sont aussi d'excellentes alternatives  ::  Mais il faudrait se renseigner pour voir si elles livrent jusqu'en Serbie, et à quels tarifs...

----------


## rea

Tu l'as trouve bien la compo des N&D que j'ai mise?

Pfff aucune des ses marques ici.
Et non personne ne livre ici  ::  
Je rigole, mais c'est assez vrai  ::  

Donc je vais devoir composer avec ce que j'ai  ::

----------


## YenZ

Je ne connaissais pas du tout avant que tu en parles, mais sinon oui la compo me semble très bien, de mémoire ça me fait un peu penser à Nutrivet Instinct. Si tu es sure que tes loulouttes n'ont pas de problèmes rénaux, pas de soucis à l'utiliser, sachant que c'est quand même fortement protéiné et comparable à Orijen ou Nutrivet au niveau du taux de prot ; tu peux juste vérifier la DLUO des sacs, si ça se conserve plus d'un an à partir de la fabrication, il y a forcément de (mauvais) conservateurs chimiques, mais on ne dirait pas que ce soit le cas.

----------


## Taysa

J'ai fais commande debut 2011 chez Applaws et la DLUO va jusqu'en juillet 2012 donc plus d'un an !

----------


## rea

Intéressant ça et logique oui.
Je vais faire les courses aujourd'hui, je vous dirais ce que j'ai pris au final...

----------


## Darlow

Pour ceux qui achètent des Acana, en ce moment sur zoo+.es, il y a une promo intéressante pour 2 paquets de 13,5 kgs. Pour les Wild Prairie, ça revient à 97,90 euros les 2 sacs (soit 3,63  / kg).   ::

----------


## YenZ

Darlow : Je crois en avoir déjà parlé dans les pages précédentes, à moins que ce soit sur un autre fofo, mais en fait pour les acheter justement le zooplus.es (ici =) http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_perro ... rros/acana) ce n'est pas une promo passagère, c'est le prix que je les paie à chaque fois chez eux !  :: 
Sinon ya aussi les pacifica et grasslands qui sont un poil plus chères, mais bcp bcp moins chères que sur n'importe que site, zooplus ou autre ! Avec jusqu'à 25% à 30% d'écart de prix sur les même produits !!  ::   ::  
Et ajoutant pour 2.1  en plus (friandise, shampooing ou autre...), tu arrives à 100  d 'achat, et avec le code PEDIDO-CONJUNTO tu as 5% de remise, ce qui fait Acana Prairie à 3.45 /kg, soit pour comparer à RC ou PP par ex, un sac de 15 kgs pour moins de 52  livré, imbattable en rapport qualité/prix  ::

----------


## Darlow

Oui YenZ tu en avais parlé, mais j'ai cru que le prix pour le lot de 2 c'était une promo spéciale! 
Bon ben tant mieux si c'est pareil toute l'année!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mimille05

Que pensez vous des croquettes Bio, de marque Defu ?

J'aimerai rester dans une optique bio pour mes chiens aussi, donc je songe à changer leur alimentation..

J'ai une vieille golden de 11 ans, qui mange du pro plan médium senior,
Et un golden de 2 mois ( pas encore à la maison ) qui actuellement mange chez son éleveuse, du RC puppy.

Une autre marque Bio ( ou dans le respect des animaux qui composent les croquettes) à me conseiller sinon ?

----------


## YenZ

Tout dépend ce que tu cherches, il y a des croquettes qui ne sont pas issues de l'agriculture biologique mais qui sont excellentes (voir les pages précédentes pour la la liste des croquettes avec ou sans céréales), et d'autres qui sont bio mais qui n'ont pas de bonne compo pour autant.

En bio tu peux trouver (la majorité sur zooplus) : Defu, Eagle Pack (devenu golden eagle), Yarrah, Biofood, Forza 10 Bio Every Day, Almo Nature Holistic et surement quelques autres...

Même si la démarche à la base est une bonne idée, sans conservateurs, sans additifs chimiques, sans ogm, antibio, pesticides, colorants et arômes, sans expérimentation animale, que du bio, etc... mais au final ils mettent des céréales, souvent plusieurs céréales différentes, souvent comme premier ingrédient, avec des sous produits animaux, des produits d'origine végétale, bref au final une (très) mauvaise compo même si on ne trouve que du bio.

Toutes les marques que j'ai noté au-dessus sont presque toutes aussi mauvaises les unes que les autres malgré leur certificat "bio", la seule qui serait encore vraiment correcte est Golden Eagle, surtout dans sa version "Holistic", mais c'est assez cher et tu peux le trouver sur aps-choice.fr

Sinon si ça peut t'aider tu peux regarder ce site qui est très intéressant : http://nourrirsonchien.wifeo.com/
et en particulier http://nourrirsonchien.wifeo.com/fabric ... onneur.php

----------


## mimille05

Merci pour ta réponse très intéressante.

Je suis passée à l'animalerie, et j'ai pris des Nutro Choice ( qui ne sont donc pas bio ! )

Il est vrai que j'aimerai vraiment nourrir mes chiens, tout en respectant les animaux qu'ils mangent ( bon c'est un peu utopiste, mais j'aimerai faire au mieux )

Tu me conseillerais quoi alors, niveau qualité de la viande, et avec le maximum de viande possible ? J'aimerai éviter de voir le mot céréales en premier sur la compo quoi..

----------


## YenZ

C'est pourquoi je te parlais de la liste des croquettes avec ou sans céréales que tu trouveras 4 ou 5 pages en arrière, tu y trouveras tout un tas de bonnes marques avec ou sans céréales.
Avec le maximum de viande possible et de qualité tu peux trouver en vrac Taste of the Wild, Platinum, Dog Lover's Gold, Acana, Applaws, Orijen, Profine, Wolfsblut... bref c'est pas le choix qui manque  :: 
Sur le lien que je t'ai donné au-dessus, le site indique les croquettes avec plus ou moins de viande dans le produit fini, celles qui ont une température de cuisson plus "douce" (qui ne détruit pas trop les vitamines etc...), celles qui n'utilisent pas de conservateurs chimiques etc... mais à toi de faire un choix  ::  (sachant que toutes ces marques ne se trouvent que sur internet ou presque, en tout cas ni chez le véto, ni en animalerie, sauf real nature qu'on trouve chez maxizoo)

----------


## mimille05

J'ai regardé un peu, et je pense passer au TOTW.
Ce n'est pas dérangeant pour un chiot ? ( pas de gamme adapté ?) 
Il aura tout ce qu'il lui faut comme apport protéines et compagnie ?

D'un côté ça m'arrangerai, car comme ça je ne prends que un gros paquet pour les 2, plus pratique pour tout le monde  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Non ce n'est pas dérangeant à partir du moment ou tu choisis une des 2 gammes à la viande, High Prairie ou Weetlands (car elles ont un taux de 32/18 ce qui convient à un chiot, contrairement à la gamme poisson qui est bcp moins protéinée donc pas adaptée pour un chiot)
C'est l'avantage de ce genre de croquettes "all life stages", du coup tout le monde aux même croquettes si tout le monde les supporte convenablement  :Smile:  
Niveau prix, le plus intéressant est sur zooplus.be ou zooplus.de

Quant à Nutro Natural Choice, c'est vraiment moyen, tu peux regarder ce qu'en pense dogfoodanalysis ici

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog-food-index-n.html

----------


## mimille05

Ca y est j'ai commandé les croquettes. Un petit paquet de 6 kilos de Weetlands, car si ils n'aiment pas, je veux pas rester avec un gros paquet sur les bras.

Le taux de calcium, 2.5% n'est t-il pas énorme pour un chiot ?

Désolé de poser autant de question, mais autant bien faire jusqu'au bout !

----------


## YenZ

Oui tu as bien fait, 6.8 kgs c'est bien suffisant pour un début !
Ce n'est pas 2.5% de calcium mais 2.1% ce qui est effectivement élevé, l'important est surtout le rapport entre calcium et phosphore (2.1/1.4), ici il est de 1.5, élevé mais encore acceptable.
Personnellement j'ai utilisé TOTW pendant un bon moment, mais tout récemment j'ai décidé de changer à cause de ma chienne qui a eu quelques soucis de perte de poids depuis son ovariectomie (alors que ça devrait être le contraire !   ::  ), mais aussi car je trouve justement que les taux de minéraux, et surtout le taux de cendres est trop élevé à mon goût (9.5%)
Du coup j'ai essayé Acana, Platinum, et actuellement je suis en pleine transition avec Dog Lover's Gold, il ne me reste qu'un kg de TOTW, je pense tout de même que c'est une excellente alternative, dommage que certains taux soient un peu élevés, surtout les minéraux concernant les grandes races, et le taux de cendres (minéraux après combustion).

----------


## mimille05

D'acc, donc pour des goldens, qui sont quand même des grands chien, ça reste bien ?

Ca sera de toute manière, toujours mieux que pro pl** ?

----------


## YenZ

Ça reste bien oui, mais tout comme Acana ou d'autres marques équivalentes, tu peux aussi demander conseil à ton véto concernant les cendres et les minéraux si ça te pose soucis.
Sinon concernant la comparaison avec PP ou autre marque su genre.... bah ça ne se compare même pas !   ::   ::

----------


## Tisouen

Je n'arrive toujours pas à me décider sur la marque de croquettes sans céréales à acheter pour mon chien épileptique...

Je pourrais avoir des grosses réduc sur les nutrivet instinct mais pas tout de suite donc il me faut en trouver en attendant. 

Sauf que je suis frileuse parce que mon chien prend des médicaments à hautes doses qui lui font beaucoup travailler le foie et les reins. 

Il prend de très fortes doses de gardénal qui lui fatigue et détruit son foie (on essaye de trouver une autre molécules pour diminuer ce poison mais ça ne se fait pas facilement) mais il rend également du bromure de potassium et de la gabapentine qui font travailler ses reins. 
J'ai donc peur de prendre des croquettes avec un taux trop élevé de protéines même si ce sont des protéines animales. 

YenZ (et les autres) est ce que vous avez des suggestions ?

----------


## Tisouen

Par exemple est ce qu'il vaut mieux que je prenne les TOTW pacific stream plutôt que les 2 autres variétés ?

----------


## YenZ

Par rapport à ce que prend ton chien comme médicaments, il vaut effectivement mieux lui donner une alimentation pas trop riche en protéines, et pas trop riches en minéraux, même si de bonne qualité, car pour un chien ayant des problèmes rénaux/hépatiques il n'est vraiment pas conseillé d'avoir une alimentation hyper protéinée, ni trop riches en minéraux, mieux vaut le contraire, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi les chiens insuffisants rénaux ont souvent une alimentation médicalisée plutôt hypo protéinée avec de faibles taux de minéraux.

Franchement il est difficile de te conseiller quelque chose vu que ton chien a des soucis particuliers, je pense que ton véto qui le connait bien est surement le mieux à même de te conseiller quelque chose, tout dépend aussi de l'état de son foie et de ses reins, je ne voudrai pas te conseiller quelque chose qui lui serait préjudiciable.

Mais si on se fie aux croquettes médicalisées, j'aurai tendance à penser que lui donner quelque chose de trop protéiné et avec de forts taux de minéraux lui serait franchement préjudiciable, donc Nutrivet Instinct tu peux oublier, tout comme les gammes viande chez TOTW ou d'autres marques comme Orijen, Acana, Applaws etc...
La gamme au poisson serait surement mieux indiquée car un taux de 25/15 donc plus raisonnable, mais les taux de minéraux restent élevés (et un taux de cendres à 8.5%), donc je ne suis pas certain que ce soit la meilleure alternative.

Sinon tu as d'autres produits comme Dog Lover's Gold (très bonne alimentation mais taux de cendres à 8.7 % soit équivalent à TOTW poisson, les taux de minéraux sont par contre bien plus faibles), Amikinos (mais taux de cendres à 9%), Profine (taux corrects et bonne alimentation mais présence de maïs et de conservateurs chimiques, à moins que ça te pose un problème) et surement d'autres.

Trouver une alimentation qui sera à la fois pas trop protéinée, avec des taux de minéraux plutôt faibles, avec un taux de cendres pas trop élevé, et sans céréales, ce sera vraiment (très) compliqué, et même avec céréales de qualité ça ne sera pas évident non plus ! Je pense que tout dépend de l'état de ton chien et de ce qui est encore acceptable pour lui, mais personnellement je demanderais avant l'avis de mon véto pour savoir dans quelle direction chercher, et si il y a ou non de réelles contre indications au niveau de certains taux (prot, minéraux, cendres), et dans quelle mesure, afin d'être sur de ne pas faire de bêtises !  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Mon véto me conseil les RC hepatic. Forcément c'est ce qu'ils vendent... ou une alimentation ménagère avec céréales. Mais surtout pas un taux trop élevé de protéines.  
Les céréale et les conservateurs etc sont à éviter étant donner que les mycotoxines peuvent provoquer des crise convulsives. 
J'en discute avec des proprio de chiens épileptiques aux USA ou en Angleterre et tous utilisent soit croquettes sans céréales (TOTW, Now et d'autres marques) soit ration ménagère ou BARF. 
Mais BARF pour son foie c'est pas possible. Ce qu'il faut protéger à tout prix c'est son foie. Il n'a aucun problème pour le moment mais a un fort risque de cirrhose à cause du phenobarbital. 
Pour ses reins aucun soucis non plus et à priori ses médocs ne les fragilisent pas trop mais bon ils sont quand même plus sollicités que pour un chien sans médoc.

----------


## YenZ

C'est sur que le véto te conseillera quelque chose qu'il distribue, mais aussi parce que le cas de ton chien est plutôt particulier, ça me semble donc logique que le taux de protéines doive rester assez modéré, quant aux mycotoxines tu en trouves souvent dans les croquettes avec céréales, mais pas obligatoirement non plus, tout dépend de la qualité des céréales et surtout de leur condition de stockage.
Si tu t'orientes donc vers du sans céréales, TOTW Pacific Stream est une très bonne alternative (si ton chien n'a rien contre le poisson) hormis les taux de minéraux (surtout de calcium), de cendres, et le rapport phospho calcique assez élevés, sinon Wolfsblut (certaines gammes), Amikinos (2 gammes sur 4), Brit Care venison, Nöw (mais très cher !) et quelques autres seraient aussi des alternatives acceptables.
Niveau rapport qualité/prix, je pense que TOTW est en effet surement un des meilleurs choix possibles par rapport à ce que tu décris.
Sinon j'ai vu que tu donnais des gélules de chardon marie pour le foie de ton loulou, je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus efficace, mais tu peux aussi regarder le produit hépatique disponible sur Amikinos, et appeler Mr Maupilier (le gérant du site) qui saura te donner de bons conseils et te dire ce qui lui semble le plus efficace pour un chien ayant une pathologie comme celle de ton loulou  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Je pense rester sur le pacific stream. Je vais tout de même envoyer la compo par mail à mon véto pour avoir son avis même s'il n'est pas spécialiste en alimentation (il pourra peut être demander à d'autres vétos). 
Mon chien avec ses médicaments qui lui stimule l'appétit mange n'importe quoi !! Donc le poisson je pense que ça le ravira. 

J'ai été voir le produit hépatique sur Amikinos mais par contre c'est à donner que 2 fois par an (le chardon marie j'en donne tous les jours). Je lui téléphonerai pour avoir son avis en comparaison avec le chardon marie. 
Sinon on m'a parlé d'une autre molécule, le SAM-e, très efficace mais TRES chère (le traitement reviendrait à presque 100 par mois pour mon chien de 25 Kg). (ZENTONIL Advanced ou ZENTONIL plus en médecine véto).

----------


## YenZ

Lui demander son avis c'est clair que c'est toujours mieux, surtout si il a des amis vétos un peu plus calés en nutrition.
Pour Amikinos effectivement le produit est uniquement fait pour nettoyer le foie en "entretien", je l'utilise 2x/an, mais je ne sais pas du tout si ça peut s'utiliser au quotidien et dans quelles proportions, tout comme l'efficacité par rapport au chardon marie, Mr Maupilier te dira ce qu'il en pense et si il connait des traitements plus efficaces.
Quant à la nouvelle molécule je ne la connais pas du tout, mais 100/mois il y a intérêt à ce que ce soit réellement super efficace, et surtout faut avoir de sacrés moyens !

----------


## Tisouen

Bah les moyens je les ai pas vraiment. Surtout que son epilepsie me revient déjà pas mal cher ( plus de 60 par mois rien que pour les médicaments, sans compter les prises de sang , les consults neuro (bon ça pour le moment j'ai un neuro qui nous aide par tel vu que celui que j'ai vu sur nantes n'est pas du tout réactif...), etc. Donc 100 de plus c'est pas génial... mais si c'est juste à donner le temps qu'on diminue les doses de phenobarbital ça vaut peut être le coup. 

Merci de ton aide en tous cas !

----------


## ChatouPension

Gastro Intestinal - Moderate Calorie
bonjour

que pensez vous de ces croqs mon chien fait souvent des gastrites
enfin c'est la 2ème en 8 mois
il est vieux (11ans) et assez gros 12Kg pour un fox
il etait jusqu'à présent vers virbac avec des croqs pour chiens obeses
voilà je suis plus fan de hill(s virbac que de rc
mais mon véto me dit que dans son cas celles là son bien
votre avis svp

----------


## mofo

virbac : beurk......  hills : beurk......

mon labrador de 12 ans était au virbac senior, il avait rattrapé plein de pellicules....  je l'ai passé au NOW senior  : top mais très chère, sinon tu as les acana senior qui seront de très bonne qualité....  le véto te conseille ce qu'il vend..... mais il y a beaucoup mieux....

----------


## ChatouPension

On parle de croqs medicalisées et non de croqs normales

----------


## froggy05

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir s'il y avait de bonnes croquettes, se trouvant facilement et rapidement et surtout pas trop cher (et qui peuvent aller à la fois à un vieux chiens et à un jeune adulte speed) ?

J'expose mon soucis : en ce moment je suis un peu raide financièrement (ça devrait pas trop trop durer, j espère), et n'ayant pas le permis, je suis limité en déplacement. J'ai donc demandé à mes parents de me dépanner, et ils ont pris du "frieskies" et du "pedigree". Je vous remercierais de ne pas polémiquer. C'est de la grosse mer*e c'est sure, mais qu'est ce qui est le mieux parmi ces deux là ? Y a t il des marques pas trop cher que je peux trouver dans des commerces (ou petites animaleries) et qui sont de bonnes qualités ? J'ai un chien âgé qui commence à avoir du mal avec les articulations, et j'ai un jeune malinois de 2 ans très speed. Dois-je acheter deux types de croquettes différentes ou puis-je donner les mêmes ?

Avant j'étais à Perro, puis à Bewi Dog, avec des croquettes différentes pour chacun, mais Perro, je ne peux plus en chercher (trop trop loin) et Bewi Dog c était via mon club canin, mais je n'y vais plus.

Merci 

PS : et pas de polémique, merci

----------


## mofo

> On parle de croqs medicalisées et non de croqs normales


je pense que pour un vieux chien obèse s'il n'a pas d'autre prob plus grave il n'y a pas besoin de croq médicalisées, mais bon..

----------


## mofo

> Bonjour,
> 
> je voulais savoir s'il y avait de bonnes croquettes, se trouvant facilement et rapidement et surtout pas trop cher (et qui peuvent aller à la fois à un vieux chiens et à un jeune adulte speed) ?
> 
> J'expose mon soucis : en ce moment je suis un peu raide financièrement (ça devrait pas trop trop durer, j espère), et n'ayant pas le permis, je suis limité en déplacement. J'ai donc demandé à mes parents de me dépanner, et ils ont pris du "frieskies" et du "pedigree". Je vous remercierais de ne pas polémiquer. C'est de la grosse mer*e c'est sure, mais qu'est ce qui est le mieux parmi ces deux là ? Y a t il des marques pas trop cher que je peux trouver dans des commerces (ou petites animaleries) et qui sont de bonnes qualités ? J'ai un chien âgé qui commence à avoir du mal avec les articulations, et j'ai un jeune malinois de 2 ans très speed. Dois-je acheter deux types de croquettes différentes ou puis-je donner les mêmes ?
> 
> Avant j'étais à Perro, puis à Bewi Dog, avec des croquettes différentes pour chacun, mais Perro, je ne peux plus en chercher (trop trop loin) et Bewi Dog c était via mon club canin, mais je n'y vais plus.
> 
> Merci 
> ...


je ne pense pas que tu puisses donner les même, les vieux chiens ont besoin d'une croquette moins riche et adaptée aux "vieux" et ton jeune de 2 ans a besoin d'une croquette plus riche....
pour les marques c'est sur que celles que tu sites il y a beaucoup mieux, tu trouveras sur les pages précédentes plusieurs types de croquettes de bonne qualité, avec les sites où tu peux les trouver, suivant ton budget... 
après il faut faire attention car tu peux trouver qu'une marque est chère par rapport aux friskies ou autre, mais tu as besoin d'en donner moins en quantité car la qualité n'a rien à voir......  YenZ pourra certainement te renseigner s'il passe par ici prochainement....

----------


## froggy05

Merci. J ai commencé à parcourir le sujet, mais y a quand même euh .... 74 pages, dont pas mal de blablas ... XD j'en ai pour la semaine.

----------


## Psychotyk

En supermarché, et en qualité pas trop mal (bon pas le top hein c'est clair, mais le "moins pire") tu as Ultima. C'est toujours mieux que friskies et pedigree  ::  Bon c'est plus cher que frisk etc... mais moins cher que RC & co donc en dépannage tu peux prendre ça =)

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi je commande mes croquettes sans céréales taste of the wild (55 ou 65% de viande selon les parfums) sur internet (croqadom) ils livrent à domicile donc pas besoin du permis j'ai 3 chiens qui pèsent en tout 30kg ça me coûte 36€/mois (en fait 33e parce que je me suis groupée avec des copines pour bénéficier du tarif éleveur). pour le plus jeune tu as goût bison (high prairie) et canard (wetlands) à 65% de viande, pour le vieux il y a celles au saumon (pacific stream) à 55% avec des taux de cendres moins élevés pour les vieux chiens. YenZ t'expliquera mieux que moi... tu peux commander cette marque par "lots" avec des goûts différents. chères à l'achat mais rations diminuées quasi par 2, moins de perte de poils, moins de selles, plus de pb digestifs...

----------


## mofo

> Merci. J ai commencé à parcourir le sujet, mais y a quand même euh .... 74 pages, dont pas mal de blablas ... XD j'en ai pour la semaine.


voilà pour t'aider :

- Orijen (toutes les gammes)
sur croqadom, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr ou be), ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, wanimo...

- Acana (les 4 gammes sans céréales, Wild Prairie, Pacifica, Grasslands et Ranchlands (bientôt dispo celle-ci), 10 autres gammes avec un peu de céréales)
sur zooplus (.es au moins cher, sinon .fr ou .be), croqadom, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, ideal-croquettes, wanimo...

- Taste of the Wild (toutes les gammes)
sur croqadom, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr ou be), ecolovie87, croqfrance...

- Applaws (toutes les gammes)
sur nourrircommelanature, wanimo, mikalo, ideal-croquettes, petmeds...

- Nutrivet Instinct (toutes les gammes)
sur le site de nutrivet, animalins...

- Lupovet (1 seule gamme sur 5, la gamme IBDerma-Hyposens)
sur le site de lupovet

- Nöw grain free (toutes les gammes)
aps-choice, comptoiranimalier...

- Wolfsblut (7 gammes sur 9, mais ne se valent pas toutes, 2 gammes avec un peu de riz complet, Wolfsblut Alaska Salmon & Wolfsblut Range Lamb)
sur nourriture-chien-chat

- *Arden Grange (1 seule gamme sur 14, la "sensible"*)
sur petmeds, seulementnaturel, wouaf-wouaf, mikalo, ardengrangefrance...

- James wellbeloved (1 seule gamme, ils font aussi des friandises sans céréales)
sur petmeds

- ProNature Holistic (1 seule gamme sur 5, canard à l'orange)
sur croqfrance, croqadom, universcanin.kingeshop, dogs-discount/dogs world

- Amikinos (2 gammes sur 4, gamme exigence (chiots et chiens actifs) et gamme protector (seniors et chiens stérilisés))
sur le site d'Amikinos...

- Brit Care (1 seule gamme sur 10, Brit Care Venison)
sur pets-animalia, animalland, duchienohchat, ecolovie87...

- Luposan (les 2 gammes dispo)
sur zooplus, biofan

- Happy Dog (1 seule gamme sur 16, suprême Afrique)
sur zooplus, le site de happy dog, sud-croquettes

- Mera Dog (1 seule gamme sur 17, "pure Dinde & Pommes de terre", friandises sans céréales aussi disponibles)
sur zooplus (fr et be)

- Exclusion (toutes les gammes)
sur zooplus

- Ferrado (les 3 gammes)
sur seulementnaturel

- Fish4Dogs, aliment uniquement au poisson (5 gammes, 2 pour petits chiens saumon ou poisson complet, 2 pour autres tailles dans les même goûts, et 1 gamme pour chiots)
sur seulementnaturel


Avec un peu de céréales, mais de qualité tu peux trouver en plus :

- Acana (les 10 gammes restantes)
sur pets-animalia, nourricommelanature, zooplus (.fr, be...), wanimo, ecolovie87...

- Profine (les 8 gammes)
sur croqfrance, pets-animalia, pro-dog...

- Dog Lover's Gold (1 seule gamme)
sur dcs78.fr

- Amikinos (2 gammes sur 4)
sur le site d'Amikinos

- Gö Natural, Golden Eagle, ANF, Enova
sur aps-choice

- ProNature Holistic
sur croqfrance, dogs discount

- Ard*en Grange (toutes les gammes sauf sensible)*
sur petmeds, seulementnaturel, wouaf-wouaf, mikalo, ardengrangefrance...

- Brit Care toutes les gammes sauf Venaison)
sur pets-animalia

- Wolfsblut (2 gammes sur 8)
sur nourriture-chien-chat

- James Wellbeloved
sur petsmeds

- Nutrivet
sur le site de Nutrivet, animalins...

- Lupovet
sur le site de Lupovet

- Happy Dog
sur zooplus, le site de happy dog, sud-croquettes...

- Mera dog
sur zooplus (fe et be)



c'est YenZ qui a fait cette liste, donc tu peux avoir confiance....

----------


## lealouboy

> je pense que pour un vieux chien obèse s'il n'a pas d'autre prob plus grave il n'y a pas besoin de croq médicalisées, mais bon..


Pour mon Coyot Boy qui a une MICI et est sujet à faire rapidement des gastrites, les arden grange agneau+riz conviennent très bien  :Smile:  Je ne les trouve pas très chères, je suis livrée en 48h, je suis ravie de ce produit, bien qu'il contienne des céréales. Mes 3 chiens sont superbes et en pleine santé !!!
Par contre elles sont hypercaloriques et il faut peser soigneusement, sinon on fait vite de nos toutous, des p'tits patés  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Gastro Intestinal - Moderate Calorie
> bonjour
> 
> que pensez vous de ces croqs mon chien fait souvent des gastrites
> enfin c'est la 2ème en 8 mois
> il est vieux (11ans) et assez gros 12Kg pour un fox
> il etait jusqu'à présent vers virbac avec des croqs pour chiens obeses
> voilà je suis plus fan de hill(s virbac que de rc
> mais mon véto me dit que dans son cas celles là son bien
> votre avis svp


Tout dépend de l'état de ton chien, si ce  n'est que la deuxième fois qu'il te fait une gastrite en 8 mois, je ne  suis pas sur qu'utiliser des croquettes médicalisées soit obligatoire,  par contre si il fait des gastrites à répétition tu peux toujours les  essayer et voir si tu constates une amélioration...
Je sais que  l'argile verte est assez utilisée pour les chiens faisant des gastrites  chroniques, avec souvent des résultats positifs, tu peux aussi chercher  de ce côté la et voir si ses problèmes de gastrites persistent.
Quant  à son poids, tu peux utiliser des croquettes "normales" pas trop  riches, réduire les doses, lui faire faire de l'exercice (11 ans pour un  fox ce n'est pas énorme et à cet âge ils ont généralement encore la  pêche), et compléter avec des haricots verts par exemple et voir si il  perd un peu de poids !





> Bonjour,
> 
> je voulais savoir s'il y avait de bonnes croquettes, se trouvant  facilement et rapidement et surtout pas trop cher (et qui peuvent aller à  la fois à un vieux chiens et à un jeune adulte speed) ?
> 
> J'expose mon soucis : en ce moment je suis un peu raide financièrement  (ça devrait pas trop trop durer, j espère), et n'ayant pas le permis, je  suis limité en déplacement. J'ai donc demandé à mes parents de me  dépanner, et ils ont pris du "frieskies" et du "pedigree". Je vous  remercierais de ne pas polémiquer. C'est de la grosse mer*e c'est sure,  mais qu'est ce qui est le mieux parmi ces deux là ? Y a t il des marques  pas trop cher que je peux trouver dans des commerces (ou petites  animaleries) et qui sont de bonnes qualités ? J'ai un chien âgé qui  commence à avoir du mal avec les articulations, et j'ai un jeune  malinois de 2 ans très speed. Dois-je acheter deux types de croquettes  différentes ou puis-je donner les mêmes ?
> 
> Avant j'étais à Perro, puis à Bewi Dog, avec des croquettes différentes  pour chacun, mais Perro, je ne peux plus en chercher (trop trop loin) et  Bewi Dog c était via mon club canin, mais je n'y vais plus.
> 
> Merci


PS : et pas de polémique, merci[/QUOTE]


Tout dépend de ce qu tu entend par "pas trop cher", mais tu ne trouveras pas d'alimentation de qualité à moins de 3/3.5 /kg.
Il  y a des croquettes qui conviendront à la fois pour ton senior et ton  jeune adulte, Profine est un bon compromis (croqfrance.com, 45/15kgs  livré), Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, Dog Lover's Gold, Luposan  (moyen mais pas cher) etc...

 Il faut bien voir aussi qu'en utilisant des croquettes bas de gamme  dont celle que tu cites, tu mets généralement plus de croquettes, donc  au final niveau prix tu t'y retrouves assez vite, un mec avec qui je  parlais sur un forum utilisait friskies et donnait 180/190gr/jour, en  passant à TOTW il donnait 100 gr, donc au final l'écart de prix  (important) entre les 2 marques était presque compensé par le différence  de dose, les TOTW lui reviennent un peu plus cher, mais de l'ordre de  30 /an, mais il faut dire qu'il n'a aussi qu'un seul chien, et de 8  kgs...

Tout ça pour dire que si tu ne peux te permettre de dépasser un certain budget comme par exemple 2/kg, tu ne trouveras rien de qualité, et dans ce cas que ce soit Friskies ou Pedigree c'est du pareil au même...

Tu  ne trouveras aucune marque de qualité en animalerie à ce prix la  (surtout que ce sont les endroits les plus chers avec les vétos), ni en  petis commerces, à la rigueur sur internet avec les marques dont je te  parlais juste au-dessus, mais il faut compter 3/kg.

Sinon  nourrircommelanature vient de proposer depuis quelques jours une gammes  de qualité "correcte" pour pas trop cher, 51/20 kgs, soit 2.5 /kg, qui  conviendrait surement à ton malinois et à ton vieux, mais pour le plus  âgé pour ses articulations il faudrait penser à des compléments comme  chondroïtine/glucosamine ou autre afin de le soulager  :: 

Tu  trouveras cette gamme ici =)  https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html





> En supermarché, et en qualité pas trop mal (bon  pas le top hein c'est clair, mais le "moins pire") tu as Ultima. C'est  toujours mieux que friskies et pedigree  Bon c'est plus cher que frisk etc... mais moins cher que RC & co donc en dépannage tu peux prendre ça =)


Oui  c'est vrai qu'Ultima (ou Outdog 500 de chez decathlon) sera moins pire  que Pedigree ou friskies, mais c'est loin d'être la panacée... et vu le  prix que ça coute je pense que ce sera plus avantageux d'acheter des  croquettes de bonne qualité sur internet, et qui reviendront surement au  final au même prix ! (voir moins cher)

exemple de compo ultima 




> Poulet (17%), protéines déshydratées de volaille, blé, riz (14%), farine  de gluten de maïs, maïs, graisses animales, protéines animales  hydrolysées, pulpe de betterave, levure, huile de poisson, chlorure de  potassium, sel, disphosphate tétrasodique.





> moi je commande mes croquettes sans  céréales taste of the wild (55 ou 65% de viande selon les parfums) sur  internet (croqadom) ils livrent à domicile donc pas besoin du permis  j'ai 3 chiens qui pèsent en tout 30kg ça me coûte 36/mois (en fait 33e  parce que je me suis groupée avec des copines pour bénéficier du tarif  éleveur). pour le plus jeune tu as goût bison (high prairie) et canard  (wetlands) à 65% de viande, pour le vieux il y a celles au saumon  (pacific stream) à 55% avec des taux de cendres moins élevés pour les  vieux chiens. YenZ t'expliquera mieux que moi... tu peux commander cette  marque par "lots" avec des goûts différents. chères à l'achat mais  rations diminuées quasi par 2, moins de perte de poils, moins de selles,  plus de pb digestifs...


Bien vu de te grouper avec les  cops pour profiter des tarifs éleveurs intéressants de croqadom (dont je  connais bien la gérante qui est sympa  ::  )
Quant aux taux de 55 et 65% de viande, toi tu as lu un commentaire sur TOTW posté sur zooplus  :Smile: 
Sinon  si tu veux économiser encore un peu, tu as 2 solutions, seule  différence avec croqadom tu ne peux pas panacher les gouts, par contre  vu que tu prends par au moins 4 sacs de 13.6, tu peux faire 1 lot de  2x13.6 Weetlands, 1 autre de¨Prairie etc... et ça te reviendrait même un peu moins cher, je m'explique

En allant sur les zooplus anglais ou allemand tu paies :

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/d...te_of_the_wild (85 livres soit actuellement 97  pour 2 sacs)

http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...te_of_the_wild (99  pour 2 sacs)


Pour le zooplus.co.uk tu as 5% de réduction à la première commande, 5%  de réduc avec le code STOCK-UP à partir de 75 livres d'achat, donc 2  sacs de TOTW suffisent pour avoir la réduc. Un code de 5% de réduction  est aussi donné par mail sous 24h si tu t'inscris à la newsletter.

Pour  les zooplus belge et allemand, c'est 5 % à partir de 100  d'achat (il  faut donc ajouter un petit truc comme une friandise, un shampooing...)  avec le code "Sammelbestellung" pour le zoplus.de, et avec le code  COMMANDE-GROUPEE sur le zooplus belge.

5% à la première commande sur le zooplus belge, 10% sur le zooplus allemand, et 5% sur les 2 si tu tinscris à la newsletter 

En  bref le meilleur plan est sur les zooplus allemand/anglais, les prix sont les  moins chers et les réducs les plus avantageuses, le zooplus anglais est  intéressant si le cours de la livre est à notre avantage, et aussi parce  que les 5% sont appliqués à partir de 75 livres, donc à peu près 85  à  l'heure actuelle (par contre commission bancaire de 2 à 3% en plus du total pour achat en autre monnaie).
Le zooplus allemand offre 10% à la première commande, et pas de soucis de variation du cours puisque c'est la même monnaie.

Mais la com bancaire n'est pas énorme, au pire sur 2 sacs ça fait environ 2/3   :: 

Pour  comparaison, si tu prends 4 sacs sur zooplus.de, ça te fait 198 ,  moins 5% avec le code de réduc, si première commande -10% (possible de  le refaire à chaque fois en changeant d'adresse de livraison), soit  environ 188 ou 178  pour 4 sacs selon la réduc, donc moins que les 201   de croqadom  :: 

Si tu le prends sur le zooplus anglais, c'est 170  livres, soit 194  (à l'heure actuelle), - 5%, soit 184  + la com  bancaire (4/5 ), donc moins de 190 , moins cher que croqadom mais un  plus cher que le zooplus.de.
Il y a quelques mois le cours de la  livre était bcp plus bas (mais le prix de zooplus.co.uk a énormément  augmenté ! + 20/25%) faisait que l'on payait 2 sac pour environ 80, il faut surveiller le cours de la livre pour voir ce qui est le plus intéressant  ::

----------


## froggy05

DeMeerci. Je vais regarder sur le net. J ai 3 chiens (un vieux de 35kg, 1 jeune de 30kg et un petit jeune x bichon de 7kg (mais qui ne veut manger que frolic, rien d autre), et une minette de 4 ans, sterilisée, sujette aux boules de poils et egalement tres difficile (elle ne mange que purina one et perro, sinon elle se laisse affamer). Actuellement, pour mes deux gros, un sac de 20kg me dure un mois environs. Le vieux mange tres peu, mais le jeune est affamé et maigri. Mais financierement, je suis dans une situation un peu difficile ce mois ci et du coup dure d acheter plusieurs types de croquettes haut de gamme pour chacun meme si je me sers la ceinture au max. J espere que ca va vite s arranger, mais en attendant je veux vite retrouver des croquettes correctes. 

Par contre, bewi dog et perro c est bon ou pas ? Et la viande crue, il n y a pas de risque pour le chien (je sais aucun rapport avec les croquettes) ?
Merci

----------


## YenZ

Pour ton jeune de 7 kgs, tu devrais vraiment essayer autre chose que Frolic qui est la pire des saloperies que tu puisses trouver... Fais une transition, petit à petit il devrait s'y faire et manger autre chose, il ne se laissera pas mourir de faim non plus, et c'est justement par rapport à ta situation financière que je te conseillais la marque Josera, et plus spécifiquement la gamme dont je t'ai mis le lien précédemment sur nourrircommelanature, avec un peu de chance ton jeune malinois reprendra un peu de poids au passage.
Un sac de 20 kgs te fera toujours à peu près 1 mois pour tes 2 gros, voir un plus.

Je ne connaissais pas les 2 marques que tu utilises, bewi dog c'est vraiment mauvais (mais pas pire que Pedigree, Frolic ou Friskies, surement même un peu mieux quand même), et perro je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la compo, mais vu les prix que c'est vendu, à mon avis c'est tout aussi mauvais... Et par principe je n'ai vraiment pas confiance dans les marques qui ne donnent pas leur compo (comme gosbit par exemple ou il est bien difficile de trouver leur compo)
Quant à la viande crue il n'y a pas de risques à partir du moment ou tu sais équilibrer une gamelle, mais si tu ne sais pas vraiment comment faire, plutôt que de mal faire évite la viande crue, mais si c'est occasionnel pas de soucis  ::

----------


## froggy05

Pour le petit de 7 kg, on a tenté les transitions, mais les croquettes c'est pas son truc. Il y avait le même soucis chez les FAs, il refusait de manger les croquettes. Il ne mange que les restes, mais ça lui provoque des diarrhée, donc le véto à conseillé de donenr quand même des croquettes, et il refuse de toucher à la gamelle si ce n'est aps du frolic, quitte à perdre plusieurs kilos.

Pour Bewi dog, mon club canin le conseillait en gamme moyenne (et j'en trouve pas en commerce). Je le payais 2€/kg mais en tarif préférentiel car passait par le club canin qui avait de super prix à priori. Pour Perro, j'avais mis la compo sur un forum (qui a été fermé  :Frown:  ) et on m'avait dit que c'était correcte encore). Pour le prix, je crois que je le payais environ 60 euros les 18 ou 20 kg.

----------


## froggy05

Ah, et pour savoir, que penses tu des marques : belcando, royal canin, pro plan, sciences hills et flatazor ?

----------


## froggy05

Et ça ?

                                     Ingrédients
                                     Céréales, viandes et dérivées,  extraits de protéines végétales, sous produits d`origine végétale,  huiles et graisses, substances minérales, levures, antioxydants.


                                                                              Analyse moyenne
Humidité
11,00 %

Protéines
24,00 %

Graisses
12,00 %

Mineraux
8,50 %

Fibres
3,00 %





                                                                              Vitamines par Kg
Vitamine A
4.500 U.I./kg

Vitamine D3
450 U.I. kg

Vitamine E
45 mg/kg






Et :

 									Ingrédients
 									Céréales, viandes et dérivées, sous  produits d’origine végétale, huiles et graisses, substances minérales,  levures.                                                                                           Antioxydants


 									 										Analyse moyenne


Humidité
10 %

Protéines brutes
23 %

Graisses brutes
12 %

Cendres brutes
9 %

Fibres brutes
3,5 %








 									 										Vitamines par Kg
Vitamine A
12.000 U.I.

Vitamine D3
750 U.I.

Vitamine E
75 mg

_+ les vitamines et minéraux contenus dans les ingrédients_


Contient aussi des minéraux qui contribuent à une bonne santé dentaire

----------


## YenZ

> Pour le petit de 7 kg, on a tenté les transitions, mais les croquettes c'est pas son truc. Il y avait le même soucis chez les FAs, il refusait de manger les croquettes. Il ne mange que les restes, mais ça lui provoque des diarrhée, donc le véto à conseillé de donenr quand même des croquettes, et il refuse de toucher à la gamelle si ce n'est aps du frolic, quitte à perdre plusieurs kilos.
> 
> Pour Bewi dog, mon club canin le conseillait en gamme moyenne (et j'en trouve pas en commerce). Je le payais 2€/kg mais en tarif préférentiel car passait par le club canin qui avait de super prix à priori. Pour Perro, j'avais mis la compo sur un forum (qui a été fermé  ) et on m'avait dit que c'était correcte encore). Pour le prix, je crois que je le payais environ 60 euros les 18 ou 20 kg.


Pour le petit je pense que si tu fais une TRES longue transition (genre sur 2 mois voir même plus) en mettant du frolic et une autre croquette qui serait de qualité, petit à petit et en réduisant peu à peu la quantité de Frolic, il arriverait surement à manger autre chose, un chien ne se laisse pas mourir de faim indéfiniment, mais c'est clair que c'est une situation vraiment difficile, autant pour toi que pour lui, tu devrais peut-être essayer d'introduire très progressivement une autre alimentation en y allant vraiment molo, en espérant qu'il ne fasse pas le tri !

Pour Bewi Dog c'est clair que 2€/kg c'est pas cher, mais en même temps c'est par ton club donc normal que ce soit bcp plus attractif, mais aussi parce que c'est de l'alimentation plutôt bas de gamme et qui ne coute donc pas très cher non plus, quitte à payer ce prix la autant prendre les outdog500, ou plutôt les Profine (mais un poil plus cher, 3€/kg)

Quant à Perro j'ai enfin trouvé leur compo (enfin je crois), tu me diras si leur site est bien celui la

http://translate.google.fr/translate...26prmd%3Dimvns

Si c'est bien ça, j'ai regardé les différentes compos, c'est vraiment (très) mauvais dans l'ensemble, les seules gammes potables sont celles pour chiens sensibles, mais elles sont au final blindées de riz à 50 ou 60 %, donc vu que tu payais ça 60 € les 18 ou 20 kg (soit 3 à 3.33 €/kg), autant prendre autre chose type Dog Lover's Gold ou Profine, ça sera à peu près le même prix mais pour une qualité bien supérieure !!
En plus de cela elles sont souvent trop peu protéinées et pas assez grasses, du coup tu mets des quantités bien supérieures (ce que semble confirmer la dose de ration journalière indicative), donc payer pas cher pour une mauvaise compo et pour en utiliser bien plus qu'une autre croquette, perso je ne lui trouve vraiment pas d'intérêt.




> Ah, et pour savoir, que penses tu des marques : belcando, royal canin, pro plan, sciences hills et flatazor ?



Je pense qu'elles sont bien sur bien meilleures que des marques de supermarché ou marques bas de gamme, mais pour autant elles sont très loin d'être bonnes, et surtout bcp trop chères par rapport à leur compo !
Après je n'ai pas épluché toutes les compos de toutes les marques, je connais surtout RC, PP et hill's, et je trouve que les vendre entre 55 et 70 € un sac de 12 à 15 kgs est vraiment très abusif, et particulièrement rc qui se fout de la gueule du monde avec ses gammes "spéciales races", PP qui ne prévient jamais lors d'un changement de composition (comme si ils avaient quelque chose à cacher ?), et hill's qui est la marque des vétos mais qui est loin d'être excellente pour autant.

Flatazor c'est très moyen dans l'ensemble, certaines gammes sont mieux que d'autres, il y a aussi une "Tenor" qui est plus ou moins l'équivalent de croquettes de supermaché, quant aux gammes "Elite" ou "Prestige", elles ont surtout un nom prestigieux, en tout cas plus que la compo, tout dépend de chacune des gammes mais ce n'est pas la panacée pour autant.

Belcando est encore de loin la marque que je trouve la meilleure, à choisir perso j'utilise autre chose, mais entre les 5 marques que tu cites je choisis celle-la sans hésitation !!





> Et ça ?
> 
>                                      Ingrédients
>                                      Céréales, viandes et dérivées,  extraits de protéines végétales, sous produits d`origine végétale,  huiles et graisses, substances minérales, levures, antioxydants.
> 
> 
>                                                                               Analyse moyenne
> Humidité
> 11,00 %
> ...


Vraiment nul de A à Z à mon avis, type Pedigree, Friskies, Frolic et cie...

----------


## froggy05

Pour PERRO oui c est le site (que je n ai jamais réussi a trouver d ailleurs). Ensuite pour mon dernier message, c'est Pet's Planet, je les avais rencontré à une foire. Ils semblaient bien. Finalement, je constate que c est super dure de trouver une bonne alimentation (qui ne nous ruinent pas et ne tuent pas nos chiens en produits chimiques)... et que les dites "bonnes marques" sont pas si clean que ça au final.

Je me suis occupée d'un BA durant la semaine, et son maître lui donne du riz bio avec du maïs bio, des haricots verts bio, des carottes bio et de la viande (poulet, dinde, porc, boeuf, ça dépend), le tout cuit à la poêle avec de l'huile d olive bio et de l'eau (pour le riz). Ce ne serait pas mieux et moins cher que les croquettes au final ?

----------


## YenZ

Je ne suis pas un adepte de la gamelle maison ou du BARF donc je ne saurai pas te dire ce qui est mieux, mais si tu veux te lancer dans cette optique, il faut vraiment bcp se renseigner afin de bien savoir équilibrer une gamelle et ne pas faire n'importe quoi, et si tu prends tout bio, ça te reviendra bcp plus cher que si tu donnes des croquettes.

D'ailleurs donner du bio pour au final donner des céréales telles que le maïs je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt, du riz bien cuit en petite quantité encore à la rigueur.... à toi de voir ce que tu préfères pour tes chiens, c'est sur que c'est un casse tête que de choisir une bonne alimentation, mais il y a quand même un choix varié avec différents prix pour toutes les bourses  :Smile:

----------


## froggy05

Pour le bio, c était pour le proprio du BA, perso, je ne suis pas une adepte du bio. Je vais voir, mais pense rester aux croquettes, juste à me décider lesquelles. En tous cas, merci beaucoup.

----------


## rea

Moi je me suis bien cassé la tête avec ses histoires d'alimentation, et j'ai décidé pour ce mois ci, d'essayer un shema qui inclue le BARF, les croquettes, et la gamelle maison.

Je vais voir ce que ça donne, sur un mois.

----------


## mimine

> Moi je me suis bien cassé la tête avec ses histoires d'alimentation, et j'ai décidé pour ce mois ci, d'essayer un shema qui inclue le BARF, les croquettes, et la gamelle maison.
> 
> Je vais voir ce que ça donne, sur un mois.


euh... fais attention, ce genre de bricolage est idéal pour engendrer de gros soucis digestifs...

A mon avis : choisis d'essayer (par exemple) sur un mois chaque mode d'alimentation, ça te permettra de voir ce qui convient le mieux à ton chien.

----------


## rea

Non, non, t'inquiète, les miens supportent très bien les changements, sinon je ne le ferais pas.

----------


## mimine

> Non, non, t'inquiète, les miens supportent très bien les changements, sinon je ne le ferais pas


Mais très sincèrement, quel est l'intérêt de faire autant de changements alimentaires en peu de temps ?

----------


## rea

L'intéret c'est qu'à chacune convient un mode différent. Sauf que quand je donne du cru à l'une, les autres font la tête, donc parfois j'en donne aussi aux autres, etc..

Enfin en soit, je suis pas contre le changement pour être honnête. Avec des chiens auxquels ça ne pose pas de soucis bien sûr. 

L'idée c'est pas de tout mettre dans la même gamelle, mais varier un peu juste.

----------


## mimine

> L'intéret c'est qu'à chacune convient un mode différent. Sauf que quand je donne du cru à l'une, les autres font la tête, donc parfois j'en donne aussi aux autres, etc..
> 
> Enfin en soit, je suis pas contre le changement pour être honnête. Avec des chiens auxquels ça ne pose pas de soucis bien sûr. 
> 
> L'idée c'est pas de tout mettre dans la même gamelle, mais varier un peu juste.


ahhh ok... je croyais que tu nourrissais un seul chien comme ça  ::

----------


## rico29

edit : doublon

----------


## rico29

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer un croisé berger de deux ans à la SPA. Je le nourris actuellement avec du RC comme à la SPA. Une vendeur m'a conseillé de passer sur du eukanuba German Shepherd.
Que pensez vous de ces croquettes ? Avez vous testé ? Savez vous si elle sont produites sans tests sur animaux ?

Voici ce qui est indiqué sur le paquet :
Composition :
Poulet et dinde deshydratés (>20%), maïs, riz, blé, graisse animale, pulpe de betterave (>2.5%), hydrolistats de poulet, oeuf en poudre, chlorure de potassium, huile de poissons, chlorure de sodium, hexamétaphosphate de sodium (rien que le mot me fait peur), fructooligosaccharides 0.4% (celui là compte double, 20 secondes pour le lire et deux fois plus pour l'écrire), carbonate de calcium, farine de lin, chlorhydrate de glucosamine (375mg/kg), sulfate de chondroïtine (35mg/kg).

Constituants analytiques :
Prétéines 23%, matières grasses 13%, acides gras oméga-6 2%, acide gras oméga-3 0.3%, cendres brutes 6.4%, fibres brutes 2.1%, humidité 8%, calcium 1.1% et phosphore 0.8%

Ca y'est j'ai mal à la tête.
Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## eirtzouille

Tout comme les RC c'est de l'alimentation pour volailles... maïs riz blé pulpe de betterave... En gros 75% de ce qui est là dedans n'est même pas digestible pour le chien...

----------


## rico29

Dans ce cas, quelles sont les croquettes les plus "recommandables" ?

----------


## Taysa

En remontant 2-3 pages en arriere vous avez un parfait resume de la part de Yenz !

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Tout comme les RC c'est de l'alimentation pour volailles... maïs riz blé pulpe de betterave... En gros 75% de ce qui est là dedans n'est même pas digestible pour le chien...


surtout pour des races ayant le système digestif fragile comme les BA...
hs: par curiosité j'ai regardé les compositions et les dosages des croq au supermarché... diantre! pour un chien 5-10kg, ils préconisaient 100-170g/j. c'est énorme! là je donne 100g de taste of the wild à mon X terrier castré de 6kg car dépenses énergétiques +++ (vacances en montagne, randonnées à la journée, parfois sous la neige)

----------


## Kizou

J'ai parcouru les conseilles donnés ici, mais toutes les marques recommandées se trouvent sur des animaleries en ligne... 
Il n'y a pas de marques de croc' de bonne qualité disponible en magasins ou chez le véto? 
Sinon, comment ça se passe pour les commandes en ligne? Le croc' sont livrées où? à domicile?

----------


## eirtzouille

Un véto ne vendra jamais de telles marques (cela ne lui rapporterais pas assez....) et bien, ils sont en générale pas assez calé en nutrition pour savoir qu'un chien n'a pas a manger de céréales donc bon...
Pour les marques cités plus loin dans le topic, tu peux acheter en ligne sans soucis, beaucoup le fond ! Sa arrive directement chez toi, comme un colis par la poste.
Sinon, vu qu’apparemment tu cherches comment bien nourrir ton chien, il y a l'option de nourrir à la viande crue (c'est moins cher que des croquettes de "meilleurs" qualité tout en étant, bien évidemment, mieux)

----------


## Taysa

Tu peux commander en ligne sans soucis ! 
Sinon n'hesite pas a ajouter sur FB "la compagnie des croquettes". Livraison a domicile et conseils / suivis personnalisé garantis !!

----------


## delphine07

> Il n'y a pas de marques de croc' de bonne qualité disponible en magasins ou chez le véto? 
> Sinon, comment ça se passe pour les commandes en ligne? Le croc' sont livrées où? à domicile?


C'est aussi ce qui me gène mais on n' a pas le choix si pas de revendeurs à proximité (tu es quand même gagnante au niveau de la qualité et du prix car en plus sois infidèle et commande là où il y a les promos)
tu peux te faire livrer où tu veux (travail, domicile ou chez qq1 qui réceptionnera la commande) si au moment de la livraison tu n' es pas là, je crois que le livreur doit prendre contact avec toi pour se mettre d' accord sur un autre jour de livraison, en plus il laisse un mesage et en principe il peut repasser dans la journée. Selon où tu commandes la commande arrive parfois en plusieurs colis, en commandant sur zooplus.uk c'est ça, je me suis mise d' accord avec le livreur pour qu'il ne m' appelle que quand les 4 colis sont arrivés sinon c'est chiant.
je commande aussi sur nourrir comme la nature (très rapide si pas de rupture, en 2 jours tu as ton colis) sur zoo, pour moi c'est plus long.


Merci à YenZ pour la réponse qui a été effacée en même temps que ma question, j' ai eu le temps de voir la réponse  ::

----------


## delphine07

> Tu peux commander en ligne sans soucis ! 
> Sinon n'hesite pas a ajouter sur FB "la compagnie des croquettes". Livraison a domicile et conseils / suivis personnalisé garantis !!


toujours pas de site internet pour cette société ?

----------


## Taysa

Sur le FB tu trouveras tout le catalogue avc toutes les gammes dispos les tarifs etc  ::

----------


## delphine07

c'est quoi le FB ?

----------


## Taysa

Facebook ! Excuse moi l'habitude de l'abreger ! 

Si tu n'as pas de compte je demanderais si possible le fichier et j'essayerais de te le transferer  ::

----------


## delphine07

> Facebook ! Excuse moi l'habitude de l'abreger ! 
> 
> Si tu n'as pas de compte je demanderais si possible le fichier et j'essayerais de te le transferer


non je n' ai pas de compte c'est bizarre qu'il n' ait pas un site

----------


## rico29

je pense que je vais finir mon sac d'eukanuba et passer progressivement sur du orijen 80/20...

----------


## Taysa

> non je n' ai pas de compte c'est bizarre qu'il n' ait pas un site


Bizarre non l'entreprise officielle a mis du temps a se créer etc donc il commence juste a balancer les catalogues etc ! le site arrive !

----------


## YenZ

> Dans ce cas, quelles sont les croquettes les plus "recommandables" ?


Taysa l'a déjà dit, mais quelques pages en arrière (page 63), tu trouveras tout un tas de bonnes croquettes, avec (de qualité) ou sans céréales.





> surtout pour des races ayant le système digestif fragile comme les BA...
> hs: par curiosité j'ai regardé les compositions et les dosages des croq au supermarché... diantre! pour un chien 5-10kg, ils préconisaient 100-170g/j. c'est énorme! là je donne 100g de taste of the wild à mon X terrier castré de 6kg car dépenses énergétiques +++ (vacances en montagne, randonnées à la journée, parfois sous la neige)


Et encore certaines croquettes vont jusqu'à préconiser 150gr pour un chien de 5 kgs !!! C'est la qu'on se rend compte qu'on y gagne vraiment, autant qualitativement que quantitativement, à prendre des croquettes de qualité, ça revient au même prix ou un poil plus cher, mais les résultats sur la santé des loulous et sur le portefeuille sont édifiants  :Smile: 





> J'ai parcouru les conseilles donnés ici, mais toutes les marques recommandées se trouvent sur des animaleries en ligne... 
> Il n'y a pas de marques de croc' de bonne qualité disponible en magasins ou chez le véto? 
> Sinon, comment ça se passe pour les commandes en ligne? Le croc' sont livrées où? à domicile?


En magasin ou chez les vétos non, c'est toujours bien mieux que le supermarché, mais ce n'est pas de qualité pour autant, et surtout c'est très cher !
A moins que tu aies un Maxizoo près de chez toi, ils proposent une bonne marque, Real Nature, mais c'est la seule que je connaisse et qui soit de qualité dans une animalerie...
Sinon les commandes en lignes sont bien plus pratiques à tous points de vue, bcp plus de choix, prix plus faibles, livré à domicile (ou endroit de ton choix), pas de perte de temps, pas besoin de se casser le dos, prix dégressifs si la quantité augmente, réductions possibles, bcp de sites internet proposent du choix, possibilités de paiement par CB, Paypal, chèque, voir parfois virement...





> C'est aussi ce qui me gène mais on n' a pas le choix si pas de revendeurs à proximité (tu es quand même gagnante au niveau de la qualité et du prix car en plus sois infidèle et commande là où il y a les promos)
> tu peux te faire livrer où tu veux (travail, domicile ou chez qq1 qui réceptionnera la commande) si au moment de la livraison tu n' es pas là, je crois que le livreur doit prendre contact avec toi pour se mettre d' accord sur un autre jour de livraison, en plus il laisse un mesage et en principe il peut repasser dans la journée. Selon où tu commandes la commande arrive parfois en plusieurs colis, en commandant sur zooplus.uk c'est ça, je me suis mise d' accord avec le livreur pour qu'il ne m' appelle que quand les 4 colis sont arrivés sinon c'est chiant.
> je commande aussi sur nourrir comme la nature (très rapide si pas de rupture, en 2 jours tu as ton colis) sur zoo, pour moi c'est plus long.
> 
> Merci à YenZ pour la réponse qui a été effacée en même temps que ma question, j' ai eu le temps de voir la réponse


A part zooplus.co.uk, regarde aussi le .de (meilleurs tarifs pour TOTW),  .fr, .be, .es (meilleurs tarifs pour Acana et Orijen), et aussi croqadom ou  pets-animalia, ils ont aussi de bons tarifs  :: 
J'ai cru que tu n'avais pas vu le message, du coup je tavais envoyé un MP ou je te disais à peu près la même chose, mais j'étais pas sur que tu l'aies reçu vu que je n'ai pas eu de réponse et qu'il y avait des problèmes sur rescue. 




> je pense que je vais finir mon sac d'eukanuba et passer progressivement sur du orijen 80/20...


Ta question était aussi de savoir si les produits sont testés sur les animaux, et la réponse est oui, Eukanuba est même tristement connu pour cela, mais les groupes comme RC ou PP font la même chose.
Attention à Orijen quand même, c'est une très bonne marque, mais qui est très riche et du coup pas forcément bien tolérée par tous les chiens, va y vraiment doucement au début avec une longue transition, et pèse bien la quantité d'Orijen que tu donnes sur une balance (les gobelets ne sont pas fiables, et ce n'est pas la même densité de croquettes), si tu en donnes trop il partira en diarrhée. Les meilleurs tarifs pour Orijen sont ici =) http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe..._perros/orijen

Quant aux quantités, elles sont exprimées en cup, mais tu trouveras la conversion sur google, ou mieux, tu vas sur le site d'Orijen et il est indiqué les quantités en gr dans la partie française du site, ici par exemple pour la gamme adulte poulet =) http://fr.orijen.ca/products/adult_dog/feeding

----------


## delphine07

ah non j'avais pas vu ton mp j' ai pas reçu de mail et comme je ne suis pas tout à fait habituée au nouveau forum je ne l' avais pas vu en me connectant, merci.
je vais regarder les sites que tu dis, je crois que je vais essayer acana light je verrais où je trouve moins cher ou profine light sensible

----------


## rico29

> Ta question était aussi de savoir si les produits sont testés sur les animaux, et la réponse est oui, Eukanuba est même tristement connu pour cela, mais les groupes comme RC ou PP font la même chose.
> Attention à Orijen quand même, c'est une très bonne marque, mais qui est très riche est pas forcément bien tolérée par tous les chiens, va y vraiment doucement au début avec une longue transition, et pèse bien la quantité d'Orijen que tu donnes sur une balance (les gobelets ne sont pas fiables, et ce n'est pas la même densité de croquettes), si tu en donnes trop il partira en diarrhée. Les meilleurs tarifs pour Orijen sont ici =) http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe..._perros/orijen
> 
> Quant aux quantités, elles sont exprimées en cup, mais tu trouveras la conversion sur google, ou mieux, tu vas sur le site d'Orijen et il est indiqué les quantités en gr dans la partie française du site, ici par exemple pour la gamme adulte poulet =) http://fr.orijen.ca/products/adult_dog/feeding


Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses YenZ. Je vais partir sur de l'orijen.

D'ailleurs si certaines personnes sont partantes pour une commande groupée ? Y'a-t-il un forum dédié à ça ?

----------


## YenZ

Un forum dédié j'en sais rien, mais qq'un saura surement te répondre  :: 
Le seul soucis c'est que vu que zooplus.es propose des tarifs très très en dessous de tous ses concurrents, même en prenant sur le seul site qui propose des tarifs éleveurs (pour tous), sera encore plus cher, et même en prenant par 10 sacs !

Pour exemple, ici  :

http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe..._perros/orijen

tu es à 111.59 € les 2 sacs d'orijen adulte poulet (et 5% de réduction avec le code PEDIDO-CONJUNTO), soit 106 € les 2 sacs de 13.5.

En passant par les tarifs éleveurs de croqadom ici

http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/...age=detail.asp

Tu es à 553 € les 10 sacs, soit 55.3/sac, soit 110.6 € les 2 sacs de 13.5, soit déjà presque 5 € de plus que sur zooplus avec la réduction, et pour 2 sacs seulement !
Même sans la réduction en cas d'oubli, c'est au même prix à 1€ près, donc à mon avis il n'y aucun intérêt à faire de commande groupée, car aucun site ne te fera Orijen moins cher que zooplus.es, même en prenant 10 ou 20 sacs  ::

----------


## mallo

Bon j'avoue, ne pas être une bonne maitresse, quant à la nourriture de  mes loulous. J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont toujours faim, et je pense  qu'il est grand temps de changer de marque. Bref, il y a :

Jeps : mon croisé Griffon qui a 10 ans et demi,et fait moins de 10 kg 
 Guiz'mo : mon croisé truc, plein d'énergie qui a 6 ans et demi et fait 10 kilos au lieu de 8,5 kg 

Quelles croquettes me conseillez vous pour chacun d'eux ?
Quelles marques sont plus avantageuses, niveau prix ?

Merci de votre aide

----------


## YenZ

Pour les bonnes croquettes regarde la liste page 63, sinon quel est ton budget maximum par sac de croquettes (pour 1 gros sac) ? Histoire de savoir quoi te conseiller... Quelle(s) est/sont la/les marque(s) que tu utilises actuellement et où les achètes-tu ?

----------


## mallo

Alors, mon budget est plus que serrer. En sachant que j'ai deux chiens qui ont des besoins différents. Pour les deux, en gros sac, je pourrais mettre 100 euros par mois, grand maxi.
Actuellement, ils vivent avec du Fid* acheté en grande surface, évidement.

Et pour la liste des croquettes, lesquelles sont les mieux pour mes chiens, avec ou sans céréales ?
Sinon, j'ai vu que la marque iam's, était assez abordable.

----------


## diou

Quand j'avais lu me post décembre dernier, j'avais prévu d'acheter des Taste of the wild, mais je n'en trouvais nul part. J'ai donc pris avec céréales, mais le moins possible, les Profine, 15KG dans les 40 ou 45 euros.  J'avais lu que certes, il y a des céréales, mais ça reste mieux que RC, PP et compagnie. [début du hors sujet] Wouaou, dans deux mois ça fera 1 ans que pupuce est avec moi ^^ [fin du hors sujet]. l faut prévoir un peu à l'avance pour les TOTW (55euros ou quelque chose comme ça les 13.5kg), j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas souvent des ruptures de stock.

Perso je dirais TOTW Saumon. Pour un chien de 10 kg, je dirais que tu peux en avoir pour 3 mois facile avec un paquet de 13.5kg. Je repasse tout à l'heure pour expliquer mon choix je dois aller manger. ^^

Re: TOTW, il y a saumon (moins riche), canard et bison (plus riche mais entre les deux derniers, je crois qu'ils sont équivalent. Le saumon me parait aussi bien pour un papy que l'énergique qui doit perdre du poids. Tu devrais tenir un peu plus d'un mois et demi pour tes deux chiens, avec 55 euros (environ).

----------


## Poupoune 73

100€/mois c'est énorme pour tes chiens! j'ai 3 chiens très énergiques à eux tous ils pèsent plus de 30kg et ça me coûte 33€/mois de les nourrir aux taste of the wild (en vrai un peu + car j'achète à tarif éleveur, plein pot il faut compter environ 15€ par "tranche de 10kg de chiens" donc pour toi je dirais une trentaine d'€) les croq de supermarché sont un gouffre financier car les rations s'envolent!

----------


## la_puce

Je dois dépenser 20 euro par mois pour un chien de 16kg avec les orijen 
Moins que quand il était aux hill's, le paquet de 13,5kg d'orijen dure plus longtemps que les 15kg de hill's

----------


## Flee

Deux sacs de 13.6kg de Taste Of The Wilde me font 1 mois et demi voir un peu plus pour deux chiens de 42kg et 30kg, donc en gros 60€ pour les deux  ::

----------


## mallo

En fait, quand j'ai vu le prix des Hill's, j'ai eu très très peur. Parce qu'un paquet de 12 ou 15 kg fait dans les 77 euros ! Mais vous achetez vos croquettes sur le web ?
pour l'orijen, ca me parait cher et le dosage compliqué. Les avis diffèrent la dessus, sur le site zooplus. Y'a une personne qui dit que son chien parait avoir plus faim qu'avant....

Personne n'a de marque à me proposer ?
Disons 80 euros pour mes deux chiens (un senior et un light ?), pour deux mois

----------


## mallo

que pensez vous de cette marque , pour mes deux chiens, ce serait pas mal ? http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/16136

Car il y en a un qui est plutôt gros et l'autre qui a des soucis au niveau du foie. Est ce quelqu'un connait ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

13% de protéines ??? Si c'est pas une erreur, c'est largement insuffisant (pas étonnant : riz, orge, farine de viande de volaille ) ! En plus pour un aliment "light", c'est un non sens complet. C'est bon pour des poules.
Et pour les  aliments "adulte" de la même marque, pareil : 21.5%, ce n'est pas assez.

----------


## Taysa

De la m**** en sachet et pour le prix ca fais mal aux fesses ^^ 
Je te donne une gamme au dessus d'orijen pour 50€ les 12.5kg, 10€ de plus que ce que tu m'annonces la dans ton lien !!

Le minimum ratio c'est 25% prot 12% matieres grasses pour des croquettes basique de chez basique.

----------


## Taysa

Le chien a une sensation permanente de faim avec des croquettes sans cereales simplement car il n'y a plus de merdes inutiles pour leur remplir le ventre  :Smile: 

Tu peux essayer avec cereales : josera ou profine
sans cereales = orijen (peu de chiens le tolerent niveau digestion a vrai dire), Applaws, acana (assez cher) et apres bah brit car venaison etc etc

----------


## mallo

Ha, ha ok. Heureusement que je demande. Je vais être chiante, mais j'ai des tas de questions. Quelle est la meilleur composition de croquettes pour : 
un chien âgé
un chien obèse/ castré ?

----------


## Taysa

Pour les deux tu pourrais donner la meme marque en donnant du profine senior.

Apres y'a pas de mieux c'est a toi de faire ton choix, donne nous des idées que tu as en tete et on te dira si oui / non cela convient parceque la comme ca y'a tellement de marques c'est dur de dire .

----------


## mallo

profine à l'air bien. Sinon je pensais à ceci pour le vieux : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/37458

----------


## Taysa

Pas top du tout non plus !! 
Si c'est question de budget regarde le josera  ::

----------


## Taysa

Moi si cela peut interesser quelqu un j'ai 16sacs de applaws a vendre. Date jusqu'en 07/11 prix a debattre er pour en livrer suivant le lieu  ::  
Je propose ici car je suis maintenant l'une des rares en france a vendre cette marque  :Smile:  
Prix plus que discutable car trop gros stock.

----------


## mallo

Pour le josera balance, ce serait pour mes deux chiens, ou le plus âgé seulement ?

----------


## Taysa

Tu peux l'utiliser pour les deux au vu de la compo apres je ne dis pas que cela conviendra chaque chien reagissant differement  :Smile:

----------


## mallo

Pour le moment, même le fido leur convient, dans le sens où ils n'ont pas de pb digestif. C'est juste qu'un des deux est obèse et que l'autre est vieux (déjà pas mal comme excuses).
Et surtout si je veux qu'ils changent de croquettes, il va bien falloir que je me lance....

Dernière question pour l'instant. Que pense tu du "iams"( senior), il y a pas mal de protéines aussi ?

*Ingrédients :*
Poulet (>24%), maïs, froment, sorgho, orge, farine de volaille,  graisse animale, pulpe de betteraves séchée, hydrolisats de poulet,  farine de poisson, uf entier séché, levure de bière séchée, chlorure de  potassium, sel, hexamétaphosphate de sodium, huile de poisson,  DL-méthionine, hydrochlorure de glucosamine.

*Eléments nutritifs :*
Protéines brutes 26,0%
Matières grasses brutes 12.0%
Cendres brutes 7,0%
Cellulose brute 3,0%
Humidité 8,0%
Calcium     1.1%
Phosphore 1.1%
Vitamine     A 14000 IU/kg
Vitamine     D3 900 IU/kg
Vitamine     E (alpha-tocopherol) 250mg/kg
Cuivre (sulfate de cuivre) 20 mg/kg
L-carnitine 40 mg/kg
ß-carotène 1 mg/kg
Energie métabolisable 3434 kcal/kg

----------


## Taysa

Josera balance ou profine senior  :Smile:  
Mais je maitrise mieux le sans cereales alors slz ou yenz te conseilleront mieux  :Smile:

----------


## mallo

Tes conseils m'aide déjà mieux. Car au départ, je me noyais dans les croquettes !

----------


## Taysa

Iam's bah c'est euhmmm pour etre polis des abrutis qui font des tests sur animaux et rien que pour cela je ne regarde meme pas les compos mais celle que tu me donnes est nul  :Smile:  

Les marques vraiment de qualitees a mon sens avec / sans cereales : nutram, profine, josera, applaws, acana, orijen, apres le reste ce sera au cas par cas suivant les gammes  ::

----------


## diou

Taysa, tu ne trouves pas ça bon Taste of the wild?

----------


## Taysa

Trop de retour negatif sur la gamme bison.
Des chiens faisant des allergies assez consequentes !

----------


## mallo

Merci Taysa ! Me reste plus qu'à choisir maintenant entre profine et josera

----------


## Taysa

Avis perso mais alors vraiment perso, a qualitees quasiment egales je trouve le josera plus appetent et niveau rapport qualitee / prix mieux que le profine  :Smile:  

Apres le josera est un chouille moins bien que le profine quand meme  ::  mais le budget et le sujet de l appetence rattrape  ::

----------


## mallo

Par contre, est ce qu'il y a pas de soucis au niveau du site ? Je veux dire, au niveau des commandes, comment gérer les "ruptures de stocks" ?

----------


## Taysa

Ce sont des marques qui commencenr a etre connu et vendus sur de nombreux sites !

----------


## mallo

Ah, et une dernière question (oui, la blonde ne part plus) : comment faire la transition Fido/Profine, du moins en combien de temps ?

----------


## Taysa

Sur "'nourrir comme la nature" tres bon site ou alors "la compagnie des croquettes" sur facebook moins cher actuellement sur le marché  ::

----------


## YenZ

*mallo :* 100 €/mois pour 2 chiens qui font 20 kgs à eux 2 c'est juste énorme, mes 2 chiens font 13 kgs à eux 2, et un sac de TOTW me dure facilement 2 mois et demi, 100€/mois ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle avoir un budget serré, au contraire c'est un budget énorme.
Avec cette somme tu peux leur donne n'importe quelle croquette de qualité, surtout pas du Fi*o qui est une pure saloperie, concernant la liste dont je te parlais, avec ou sans céréales je ne peux pas te conseiller ce qu'il y a de mieux, ce qui est mieux est ce qui est le mieux toléré par tes chiens, j'aurais tendance à te conseiller du sans céréales, mais certaines croquettes avec un peu de céréales peuvent aussi être de qualité.

Les avis sur zooplus ne veulent pas dire grand chose, chaque chien a son seuil de tolérance propre, certaines personnes donnent de l'orijen sans même savoir que leur chien est fragile au niveau digestif, ou qu'il peut être sujet aux problèmes rénaux (donc pas de croquettes trop protéinées), ou encore dosent n'importe comment la ration donc le chien part en diarrhée etc...
Pour ton chien qui a un soucis de foie, regarde quelques pages en arrière on y parle de produits pour traiter, ou en tout cas aider un chien avec ce genre de pathologie.

Plusieurs marques s'offrent à toi, tout dépend ce que tu cherches, avec ou sans céréales, assez riche ou au contraire pas trop, etc...
Profine senior peut convenir, mais aussi Amikinos protector, Brit Care Venison, Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, Dog Lover's Gold, etc...

Tu n'as qu'à regarder la liste quelques pages en arrière pour savoir où trouver ces marques.
Si ton budget est vraiment serré, le meilleur rapport qualité/prix sera TOTW Pacific Stream, Profine, ou Josera, mais n'importe quelle gamme pour Josera, celle-ci
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html

Iam's tu peux oublier, c'est simplement NUL niveau compo, et je te parle pas des tests sur les animaux...
Tu peux choisir entre Profine et Josera si ton budget est serré, ces marques sont correctes, mais il y a encore bien mieux pour une différence de prix pas énorme ! (moins de 100 € les 27 kgs de TOTW ou Acana par exemple)

Si tu veux acheter du Profine, le moins cher est croqfrance.com, et si tu veux du Josera tu peux essayer sur nourricommelanature, mais il y en a aussi ailleurs.

Pour la transition il suffit de faire 3/4 jours à 75% ancienne bouffe et 25 % nouvelle, ensuite 3/4 j à 50/50, puis 25/75 et en 2 semaines au maximum ta transition est terminé et le chien ne mange plus que sa nouvelle croquette, il faut aussi surveiller les selles pour voir si elles sont plus sèches et mieux moulées, ainsi que plus "foncées", signe de meilleur digestibilité.
Pour info on donne 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme du chien, soit 100 à 120 gr pour 10 kgs, mieux vaut peser sur une balance électronique et ne pas utiliser les gobelets doseurs qui ne sont ni fiables, ni précis, et voir comment ton chien s'habitue à sa nouvelle alimentation.


*Taysa :*  Tu ne peux pas dire que TOTW est pas top (en tout cas parler d'allergies sans expliquer le pourquoi) car bcp de retours sur la gamme High Prairie, elle est à la viande de cervidés donc logiquement pas forcément bien tolérée par certains chiens qui n'ont pas l'habitude de manger ce type de viande, pour autant il suffit de changer pour la gamme Weetlands, et en tout cas la compo est clean, et le prix est TRES TRES abordable.
Quant à Acana je t'ai vu dire que c'était cher, oui et non, pour cette qualité d'aliment non ce n'est pas cher, après oui la majorité des sites le vendent assez cher, sauf zooplus.es qui le fait au même prix voir moins cher que TOTW !! ( et idem pour Orijen, bcp moins cher que partout ailleurs)

Pour la comparaison Josera/Profine, perso je préfère Profine, de meilleurs résultats dans l'ensemble, un prix tout aussi abordable, et une meilleur compo aussi, sauf la nouvelle gamme de Josera dispo sur NCLN qui est très correcte et pas chère, sauf que le rapport Ca/Ph est trop élevé à mon gout.

Taysa si je peux me permettre, je trouve que rescue n'est pas l'endroit pour faire la promotion de ton site à tout bout de champ, je te dis car ce n'est pas la première fois que je te vois faire ta pub, mais autant rescue est utile pour débattre et surtout sauver des animaux, autant je trouve qu'une démarche commerciale n'a pas sa place ici, ne le prends pas mal, mais j'ai du mal à concevoir que tu fasses ta pub ici, sur d'autres forums ça ne me choquerait pas, sur rescue je trouve ça franchement limite. Quant tu auras un site propre on pourra tout à fait en parler comme on conseille à certains d'aller sur NCLN, zooplus, pets animalia, croqadom etc..., mais utiliser rescue comme "marketing" bah euh... ::  :: 
D'autant plus que tu te présentes comme étant la moins chère etc.. c'est de bonne guerre, et même si il est vrai que tu pratiques de bons tarifs, ce n'est pas forcément moins cher, et je pourrais te citer plusieurs sites qui proposent de meilleurs tarifs sur certaines de tes références  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ce n'est pas MON site ni MA pub ni MON entreprise !!! 
Je suis totalement exterieur a tout ca et tu me diras ou tu trouves du profine, toutes la gamme sauf saumon a 40€ les 15kg  ::  parceque ca c'est le tarif de la compagnie des croquettes  ::

----------


## Taysa

Moi je suis simple particuliere comme toi et je conseille comme toi, je parle du applaws car je suis maintenant l une des seules a vendre au cas ou cela interesse c est tout !!!! 
Si je conseille la cie des croquettes c'est simplement comme vous vous conseillez d autres sites je vois pas ou est le mal !!! 


Maintenant totw et acana ne sont pas des marques que je favorise et met en avant, apres heureusement qu on a pas tous les memes idees  ::

----------


## Taysa

Par contre si tu optes pour une gamme sans cereales type orijen ou applaws tu ne fais pas de transition uniquement si tu prend du avec cereales !  

Avec cereales = transition
Sans cereales = 24-48h de dietes et tu donnes le nouvel aliment. 

Apres YenZ t'as parfaitement redis et reformuler ce que je dis plus haut tu n'as plus qu'a faire ton choix  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Excuse-moi taysa mais pour quelqu'un dont ça n'est pas le site, pas l'entreprise, et donc pas la pub, je te trouve bien vindicative !
Mon post n'était pas une agression, loin de la, je dis juste que ce n'est pas l'endroit pour parler tout le temps de cette entreprise, qui même si elle n'est pas la tienne, et surement celle d'un ami ou d'une connaissance ou autre, sinon tu ne prendrais pas la peine de répéter tout le temps que tu as les meilleurs tarifs etc... Je pense que tu as très bien compris ce que je voulais dire !  :Smile: 
Si tu n'as aucun lien avec la personne qui gère cette boite, ou si tu fais ça de manière complètement altruiste sans orienter les gens, uniquement pour leur indiquer les meilleurs tarifs, dans ce cas excuse-moi, mais je pense que tu le fais aussi parce que tu connais cette personne, ce n'est pas une critique, c'est juste que ce n'est pas le lieu où le faire.
Quant à profine, si ils ont de meilleurs tarifs que croqfrance, pro-dog, dogsdiscount ou autre, je me ferai un plaisir de les recommander, reste à connaitre les prix livraison incluse sur toute la france, car sur croqfrance par ex, c'est 45 € pour 2 gammes, 47 € pour 4 autres, puis 50 pour 1 gamme, et enfin 55 pour celle au saumon, ces prix sont par 1 sac de 15kgs, livraison incluse, les tarifs sont dégressifs si tu prends 2 sacs (83 ou 84 € de mémoire pour 2 sacs adulte au lieu de 90)
Sur je ne sais plus quel site j'avais trouvé profine adulte à 40 €, mais il fallait rajouter la livraison donc au final ça revient aussi cher ou plus cher qu'ailleurs....
Et je ne parle pas que de profine, la société dont tu parles a surement de meilleurs prix sur certains produits, mais pas sur tous, car c'est juste impossible, et parce que la concurrence est énorme entre les sites, et particulièrement depuis que zooplus s'est implanté sur le marché européen.
Tant mieux si ils ont de meilleurs tarifs, ça ne peut que faire jouer la concurrence !




> Moi je suis simple particuliere comme toi et je conseille comme toi, je  parle du applaws car je suis maintenant l une des seules a vendre au cas  ou cela interesse c est tout !!!! 
> Si je conseille la cie des croquettes c'est simplement comme vous vous conseillez d autres sites je vois pas ou est le mal !!! 
> 
> 
> Maintenant totw et acana ne sont pas des marques que je favorise et met  en avant, apres heureusement qu on a pas tous les memes idees


On a déjà discuté d'Applaws quelques pages en arrière si tu te rappelles, il y a encore de nombreux sites qui le proposent, mais à des tarifs souvent élevés c'est vrai, ou alors souvent en rupture.
Il y a aucun mal à ce que tu conseilles ce site, mais à tout bout de champ, toujours le même site, ça parait "suspect", mais encore une fois, si tu n'as aucun lien avec eux, alors méa culpa.
Moi aussi je conseille certains sites, mais 4 ou 5 différents (voir bcp plus si tu regardes la liste que j'ai laissé), du coup ça change un peu la donne, bref on va pas épiloguer la dessus ça n'a aucun intérêt, on a le droit de ne pas être d’accord comme tu dis, perso j'aurai plutôt tendance à conseiller TOTW et Acana par exemple  :: 

Après par rapport rapport au fait de faire une diète en passant à du sans céréales, perso je n'ai jamais procédé et fait procéder ainsi, sans avoir aucun soucis, je ne vois bien l'intérêt de la diète forcée (pour éliminer oui mais pk ?), vu que la transition à du sans céréales est souvent plus aisée qu'en passant d'une croquettes avec céréales à une autre croquette avec céréales.
L'important est je crois de faire une transition en passant à une croquette de qualité équivalente ou inférieure, en passant à une meilleure croquette (avec ou sans céréales) on peut bien sur faire une transition, même si elle n'est pas obligatoire, tout dépend aussi de la fragilité ou non de chaque animal.

----------


## Taysa

C'est juste mon fournisseur et je sais qu'il estvde bons conseils donc je partage c'est tout ! Et aussi car je prefere faire travailler un pti mec independant que des grosses industries c'est ma philosophie desole si cela gene mais moi j'ai zero interet la dedans c'est garanti  ::  

Oui c'est 40 livraison incluse pour le rhone alpes le reste je ne sais pas desole mais n'hesite pas a lui demander  ::  
Il est quand meme le moins cher sur beaucoup de gammes 
Orijen = 63 
Applaws = 50 
Profine = 40 
Tous les josera sont moins cher que sur nourrir comme la nature ( par exemple) 

Et comme j'ai dis c'est surtout le principe de faire marcher un independant  ::  apres evidemment il sera cher ailleurs faut bien qu ils en vivent aussi ! 

Pour la transition c'est comme tu le dis pour desintoxifier et aussi car zero interet nutritif a melanger du avec czreales a du sans cereales ormis foutre la chiasse au chiens apres chaque chien est different etc donc il faut savoir s adapter !

----------


## la_puce

Les orijens ont peut les trouver moins cher, sur zooplus.es les deux paquets sont à 111 euro fdp compris pour la gamme adultes "classique", sans comptés les codes -5 ou -10% qu'on peut trouver.

----------


## YenZ

la_puce : c'est ce que je viens de dire juste au-dessus  :: 

Taysa : je suis entièrement d'accord sur le fait de faire travailler un petit indépendant plutôt qu'une grosse boite comme zooplus, mais on va pas se mentir, les gens regardent en priorité le prix plutôt que le service ou l'ampleur de la société...
La seule chose qui me gêne, c'est qu'il n'est pas tout à fait honnête ou juste de dire que Profine est à 40 € quand on sait que c'est uniquement sur la région Rhône alpes, la majorité des gens qui commandent n'y habitent pas, donc en réalité le prix est plus élevé, c'est pourquoi il est plus juste d'annoncer les prix avec livraison, et pas sans, ou uniquement dans sa région.
Mais c'est clair que c'est normal qu'ils soit aussi un peu plus cher sur certains produits, faut bien qu'ils dégagent une marge !  :Smile: 
Et tant mieux su tu les recommandes parce que c'est un bon fournisseur qui a de bons tarifs, je me posais juste la question de savoir pourquoi tu en parlais si souvent ! Alors merci pour le partage  ::

----------


## la_puce

J'avais point vue désolé  ::

----------


## Taysa

J'attend sa reponse pour le tarifs si c'est livraison comprise ou non  ::  

Je parle du rhone alpes car j'en suis sur mais le reste je ne sais pas donc j'ai demander  ::  

Perso beaucoup parlent d'Orijen mais moi j'en ai etais decus je prefere le Applaws mais peu de chiens le tolerent car peu de gens savent le doser !

----------


## la_puce

Bah perso si je parle d'orijen c'est parce que c'est ce que je donne à mon chien, je ne vais pas parler d'une marque que je ne connais pas et que je n'ai pas essayé

----------


## Taysa

Je parlais en general pas forcement de toi la puce ^^ 

C'etait un avis global  :Smile:  

Perso j'ai tester quasi toutes les marques !

----------


## Taysa

YenZ je vais te faire plaisir sur ce coup lol 

Donc c'est bien 40 livraisons incluses pour toutes les gammes profine sauf saumon ce sera 47 !!

----------


## YenZ

Dans ce cas respect, parce que niveau rapport qualité/prix, 40€ le sac de Profine livré, c'est juste imbattable !!
 Je me demande même comment ils peuvent le vendre aussi peu cher quand on connait le prix que ça coute chez NiD... !

----------


## Taysa

Les tarifs fournisseurs a lui baisse donc il baisse aussi, et tu vois c'est ce genre de choses que j'aime chez un independant  :Smile:  il aurait pu continuer a vendre comme les autres 45-46 le sacs mais non il applique de suite la baisse quand lui la ressent ! 

Apres voila pourquoi je fais de la pub :$ je comprend cela puisse etre mal percu mais j'apprecie tellement cet esprit commercial que j'aime le mettre en avant comparé a d'autres qui de plus sont incapables de conseiller sur tel ou tel gammes etc alors que lui connais son sujet sur le bout des doigts et si pour un cas comme ma ganja il ne peut renseigner il oriente vers des gens tres tres pros  :Smile:  

Donc oui je fais de la pub a fond looool  :Smile:  ( c'est a prendre au second degré ce que je dis la  ::  )

----------


## delphine07

> Ce n'est pas MON site ni MA pub ni MON entreprise !!!





> Moi je suis simple particuliere comme toi et je conseille comme toi, .....







> .........;je parle du applaws car je suis maintenant l une des seules a vendre




tu en vends mais tu n' as rien à voir avec l' entreprise ?

comment joindre le responsable de cette entreprise ? sans aller sur FB  :Smile:  et sans passer par toi. j' ai déjà demandé mais jamais eu de réponse, j' ai rien trouvé sur les pages jaunes mais j' ai surement mal cherché ::  donc si je m' adresse directement à la bonne personne j' arriverai peut être à y commander, il faudrait donner les coordonnées une fois pour toutes et au moins c'est réglé.

YenZ, sais tu de quelle taille sont les croq profine ? je vais essayer celles là pour mes ptits gros et vieux
là j' ai essayé luposan light, pas concluant (mon billy me réveillait la nuit pour aller crotter et les 2 autres font des crottes énorme et boivent bcp) heureusement que je n' ai pris que 2 sacs.

----------


## Taysa

Je vend mon surplus de commandes de applaws c'est tout. 

Sans passer par moi ? Oui oki pourquoi pas m'en fous moi mais pour ca si tu repondais aux mp ou mails car j'ai toujours repondus a tes demandes cela serait deja plus facile !! 

Je te trouve un peu culotté sur le coup car par hotmail tu m avais demander un devis et je t'ai toujours repondu ...... Meme que c'etait pour du totw et du orijen tu trouvais cela trop cher car avc tous tes chiens en plus tu ne donnes pas pareil a tout le monde. 
J'ai bonne memoire desole. 
Et les coordonnes c'est en mp. Merci.

----------


## Taysa

Info@lacompagniedescroquettes.fr 

Pour le portable uniquement par MP  ::  

J'en reste sur le cul que tu me rep de la sorte alors que je n'ai jamais eu de remonses de ta part aux mails :| 
J'avoue que je trouve cA peu cool mais bon les aleas du net ^^

----------


## YenZ

delphone07 : la taille des Profine c'est difficile à dire comme ça, perso j'ai utilisé la gamme adulte et la gamme senior, pour la gamme adulte les croquettes sont assez grosses, mais mon jack de 8 Kg arrivait à les manger sans problèmes (il a une bonne mâchoire), et la gamme senior a des croquettes plus petites, en tout cas c'est forcément bien plus gros que TOTW, Orijen ou DLG par exemple.
Luposan c'est assez mauvais, certes c'est sans céréales, mais blindé de patates, alors c'est vrai que ça ne coute pas cher mais il y a une raison...

----------


## delphine07

ben non Taysa, remontes ici mais franchement je sais plus où on en avait déjà parlé, mais je devais être contacté (tu devais transmettre mon mail je crois, tu m' avais donné des infos puis je devais être contacté) et le responsable ne l' a jamais fait, c'est pour ça que je vois que tu encourages vers cette société et moi perso j' ai jamais été mise en contact. (je ne garde pas mes mails longtemps mais j' essayerai un peu plus tard car y en a des pages mais ici même on en a déjà parlé et tu t' étais excusée justement de ce "loupé").
Désolée de mon ton sec mais du coup ça fait bizarre de lire tout ça, donc moi aussi je suis un peu sur le cul, peut être je suis trop méfiante.

Merci Yenz, je vais essayer mais pour ma fila j' aimerai du gros, bon de toute façon on peut pas tout avoir lol

----------


## Taysa

C'est possible qu'il y est eu un loupé mais j'essaye de rep au max et de mettre en relation etc pour ca ca m'embete que tu dises cela ! Surtout que moi je n'ai absolument rien a y gagner je te le garantis  ::  
Et que je me rapel bien de ta demande donc pas grave on zap et tu as le mail ci dessus n hesite pas si tu veux le tel mais je te rassure tu n as pas a te mefier de moi je suis quelqu un comme toi qui fais juste partager ses bons prix  :Smile:  

Pour le applaws c'est pour ma geule car come une quiche j'ai commandé une palette sauf que pour une staff de 22kg cela fais beaucoup lol donc je revend  ::  Et je me fais meme pas de marges dessus en faisant la livraison j y perds meme beaucoup d argent  :Frown:

----------


## eirtzouille

Qui peut me donner les quantités recommandées par rapport au poids du chien pour les croq' profine adulte poulet ?
C'est pour faire passer l'info à ma soeur qui nourri au Royal Caca... et qui aimerais changer sans trop se ruiner.
En cherchant sur le net je ne trouve pas l'AJR...

----------


## YenZ

Impossible de connaitre l'info, j'ai cherché un peu partout mais les quantités journalières ne sont dispo nulle part, peut-être sur pets animalia mais leur serveur est down pour le moment...
Au pire tu peux appeler NiD (ou dogs discount) pour qu'ils te donnent l'info :
*N-ID France*           2, Rue de l`eau de la cour
           55 240 BOULIGNY
           Tél.: 03.29.87.90.61
           Fax: 03.29.85.33.80
           E-mail: nidfrance@wanadoo.fr

Dogs discount (le magasin principal)
92 av Versailles
93220 Gagny
01 43 30 31 41 

Mais je sais de mémoire que pour un chien de 30 kg, avec l'adulte poulet, on donne entre 270 et 330 gr si chien normal (pas speed comme un jack) ayant une activité normale, mais vu que de toute façon on compte environ entre 1 % (voir moins) et 1.2% du poids de forme (voir plus si très énergique ou sportif), grosso modo pour une fourchette large, compte entre 270 et 350 gr pour un chien de 30 kgs.
Quant au prix, le moins cher sera de passer par la société dont parle Taysa au-dessus, la compagnie des croquettes, 40€ le sac livré, c'est vraiment pas cher pour une qualité au-dessus de RC.
Si le chien part en diarrhée au début c'est normal, avec Profine chez bcp de chiens les selles deviennent de plus en plus normales, ainsi que le poil et la forme générale au bout de quelques temps, il ne faut pas hésiter à insister 1 mois voir plus, sauf bien sur si c'est une vraie cata comme par exemple selles complètement liquides etc...

----------


## eirtzouille

J'ai trouvé les profine a 36€ les 15kg ttc livraison incluse ;-)
Et pour la société de taysa on n'est pas du tout dans le sud....

----------


## YenZ

En fait pas besoin d'être dans le sud, à priori ils livrent la France entière à ce tarif, même la Picardie  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Plus sérieusement tu les trouves où à ce prix la ? C'est un tarif public ? pour 1 sac ? ou réservé aux éducs/éleveurs ou autres ?

----------


## eirtzouille

(livraison incluse)
Les tarifs publics sont (TTC) : 
Pour 1 sac de 15kg : 39.95€
Pour 2 : 74.95€ soit 37.48€ le sac
Et pour 10 (ce que ma soeur prendrait vu qu'elle à 6 chiens) 359.95€ soit 36€ le sac
Après il y a par palette de 45 sac à 33.32€ le sac.

C'est sur ce site : http://planet-discount-10.fr/16-profine

----------


## YenZ

Oui je le connais, c'est celui dont je parlais au-dessus sans retrouver le nom, où j'avais vu des sacs à 40€ mais avec frais de port en plus, donc au final aussi cher qu'ailleurs pour 1 sac.
Les frais de port sont gratuits à partir de 2 sacs, et là le tarif est très intéressant, 36€/sac c'est par 10, je comprends un peu mieux  :: 
Elle pourrait prendre par palette si elle arrive à écouler au moins 3 sacs/mois, vu que Profine se conserve au moins 15 mois, et même plutôt 1 an et demi !
Si en moyenne chaque chien mange 250gr/jour, elle peut très bien commander une palette et l'utiliser sur 15 mois.

----------


## eirtzouille

Ses chiens sont petits 1Boul-Ang et les autres sont des Boul-Fra, donc j'ai un doute sur les 3 sac par mois...

----------


## Taysa

Faire des grosses commandes faut pas se louper hein moi malgre mes nombreux clients je me retrouve bien coincer d avoir commander en gros donc faut bien y reflechir !!!

----------


## eirtzouille

Bin en même temps, elle commande par palettes chez royal caca donc bon. Là elle aurait moins de sac qu'avec l'autre fournisseur.

----------


## eirtzouille

Ah je viens de tilter, tu devais parler en prenant par 45 sacs ? Sorry

----------


## Taysa

Oui en prenant au dessus de 10 sacs faut etre sur de son coup  ::  
Moi j'ai pris une palette de 30 sacs et me retrouve avec ma ganja malade qui ne doit plus manger ce types de croquettes du tout et taysa a elle seule j'en ai pour 3ans vu qu il me rzste 16sacs !! 

J ai galerer en plus pour trouver enfin une marque qui convenait et quand je trouve bim c'est pas bon  :Frown: 
Donc pour ca moi fini les grosses commandes quitte a mettre 4€ de plus dans un sac spa grave !

----------


## mallo

Si le chien part en diarrhée au début c'est normal, avec Profine chez bcp de chiens les selles deviennent de plus en plus normales, ainsi que le poil et la forme générale au bout de quelques temps, il ne faut pas hésiter à insister 1 mois voir plus, sauf bien sur si c'est une vraie cata comme par exemple selles complètement liquides etc...[/QUOTE]


Alors, faudrait il pas faire une plus longue transition ? 

Taysa, je t'ai mp

----------


## YenZ

A toi de voir en fonction de ce que supportent tes chiens, si au bout d'une semaine ou 2 ils supportent très bien le Profine sans qu'il soit mélangé à autre chose, alors pas besoin de prolonger la transition, il faut juste que tu vois comment tes loulous supportent la croquette, mais si ils sont fragiles, plus la transition sera longue et mieux ce sera pour qu'ils s'adaptent à leur nouvelle alimentation.

----------


## delphine07

> C'est possible qu'il y est eu un loupé mais j'essaye de rep au max et de mettre en relation etc pour ca ca m'embete que tu dises cela ! Surtout que moi je n'ai absolument rien a y gagner je te le garantis  
> Et que je me rapel bien de ta demande donc pas grave on zap et tu as le mail ci dessus n hesite pas si tu veux le tel mais je te rassure tu n as pas a te mefier de moi je suis quelqu un comme toi qui fais juste partager ses bons prix  
> 
> Pour le applaws c'est pour ma geule car come une quiche j'ai commandé une palette sauf que pour une staff de 22kg cela fais beaucoup lol donc je revend  Et je me fais meme pas de marges dessus en faisant la livraison j y perds meme beaucoup d argent


c'est pas grave, c'est pas par rapport à toi mais pour être honnete même si tu as expliqué que c'était par ce que c'est une jeune société, je trouve hyper étrange de n' avoir ni site officiel (ça prend pas de temps donc même une jeune entreprise peut l' avoir) ni "pub standard" ni existence reconnue, je parle par rapport à toutes les autres sociétés que l'on trouve pour vendre les croq,en 1 clic même sans site on obtient les coordonnées téléphoniques sur les réfrencements des entreprises.


pour les stocks effectivement, je ne commande plus en gros, maxi par 6 sacs une fois l' essai concluant c'est trop galère si le chien les supporte pas, heureusement j' en ai tjs qui peuvent finir les croq des autres.

j'espère enfin trouvé les bonnes croq, je suis hyper déçue que les TOTW soient trop riches  ::

----------


## Taysa

Parle lui de tes interrogations il aura peut etre une reponse moi desolé je ne sais pas :$ 
Il a un tres joli catalogue sur Fb et de beaux flyers lol ( je taquine) 

Pourquoi les totw trop riches ? Tu donnais peut etre trop en quantitee non ?

----------


## delphine07

mais non c'est ça le pire j' avais pesé environ 300 g le godet, elle devait avoir dans les 400g/ jour, une chienne de 57 kgs ! autant dire que sa gamelle faisait pas long feu, à mes amstaff je donne en ce moment 350 g (environ je pèse pas), et ça va impecc

----------


## Taysa

Sur du applaws je suis a 230-250 pour taysa l'ete et 300 grand max l hiver mais elle court quasi tous les jours ! 
Si je met 20 gr de plus par contre c'est chiasse assuree ! Par contre si elle pouvait s enfiler 600 gr elle le ferait volontiers tellement elles sont appetentes  :Smile:  alors tu te sens mal car tu te dis ton chien a faim mais en fait non ! 

Mon veto m a confirmer que c etait de la pure gourmandise ! 

Je veux pas faire de marketing mais si tu passes par valence dis moi je ten file un peu pour que tu testes et tu me diras ca ne t engage et ne t oblige a rien  :Smile:

----------


## delphine07

ma bulma est gourmande (pour tout pas seulement si les croq sont appétentes), ça il n'y a aucun doute mais je trouve quand même que 400 g ça fait peu pour ce gabarit de chien, 350 environ pour mes femelles amstaff et elles mangent volontier et vont bien, je sais que c'est bien d' avoir à en donner moins mais quand même je ne veux pas qu'ils aient la sensation de faim.

----------


## Taysa

Son poids a bouger ? Le poil est terne ou comme "mité" ?

----------


## delphine07

oui elle avait pris 3kgs (je ne l' ai pas repesé depuis), non avec les TOWT poil impecc

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour,
Mon chien souffre de démangeaisons sans raison apparente. Il n'a ni bouton, ni plaie, ni plaque sur la peau. Son traitement anti puces est à jour. Il a été vermifugé. Je n'ai pas changé son alimentation : croquettes RC mini adult. Depuis quelques jours, je les mélange à des RC dermaconfort mais pour l'instant aucun changement.
Pensez-vous que je devrai changer son alimentation ? Si oui, quelles croquettes ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## eirtzouille

Il y a pas mal de chiens quand-même qui ne supportent pas les céréales, et les RC.... NO COMMENT !
Essayes des croquettes avec très peu ou pas de céréales.
Ou plus radicalement tu peux le passer au BARF (résultats spectaculaires dans ces cas là généralement)

----------


## YenZ

> j'espère enfin trouvé les bonnes croq, je suis hyper déçue que les TOTW soient trop riches


La gamme Pacific Stream est moins riche que celles à la viande (25/15 contre 32/18), tu devrais peut-être essayer ça si ce n'est pas déjà fait  :: 


Jello83 : +1 avec eirtzouille, soit ton chien en supporte pas RC ou un des composants, soit ce sont les céréales qui posent soucis, essaie avec une croquette qui contient moins de céréales (Dog Lover's Gold par exemple), ou une marque sans céréales, type TOTW ou Acana, mais il y en a aussi bien d'autres.
Tu trouveras une liste de marques page 63, tout va aussi dépendre du budget dont tu disposes, mais n'importe laquelle de ces marques te coutera environ le même prix ou moins cher que RC, selon l'endroit où tu l'achètes, mais les prix sont en tout cas bien plus abordables qu'en animalerie ou chez le véto.

----------


## ptitealice

Ici on passe aux profine, un peu juste niveau budget en ce moment et on se fourni pas trop cher (75 euros les 30kg au lieu de 100 euros les 27kg pour les totw) j'espère qu'ils vont bien les supporter ! ça me saoule ça allait bien les totw j'espère qu'on pourra vite y revenir !
On a plus de totw pour faire la transition en plus :/ bon il n ' ya jamais eu de soucis aux changements de croquette...

----------


## YenZ

Avec les réductions sur zooplus.de, tu peux toucher tes 27.2 de TOTW a à peine 89 € à la première commande (car 10% de réduc), et à environ 93/94 € les autres fois (5% de réduc), ou environ 91 € avec la réduc sur zooplus.co.uk, mais ça reste plus cher que Profine, la qualité et la quantité n'est pas la même non plus, mais c'est normal que tu baisses en qualité si le budget est serré en ce moment.
Sans transition j'espère que ça passera bien, tu verras que les croquettes sont aussi vraiment plus grosses que les TOTW.

----------


## ptitealice

Oui quand j'ai vu large breed, je me suis dit qu'elles devaient être plus grosse, c'est ça qui est dommage chez orijen ou totw.
On repassera aux totw de toute façon, puis si ça se trouve ça se passera très bien avec les profine aussi.
zooplus on a encore eu des soucis, donc on ne commande plus chez eux.

----------


## draks

Pour avoir utiliser Profine pendant un an sur mes deux épagneuls bretons, je peux comfirmer qu'elles sont de qualité. Super poils, aucune forme de démangaison, bonne appétance. Le seul hic venait de ma femelle qui aprés plusieurs mois au top s'est mise à me faire des selles molasonne, voir à partir en diahrée par moment (le male lui n'avait aucun problème).

j'ai changé pour TOTW weetlands depuis aout dernier et j'en suis totalement satisfait, plus aucun caca mou et des chiens en pleine formes à tous les niveaux.

----------


## mallo

Nous aussi, on passe au profine. Je commence la transition dès demain !!!!

----------


## mimille05

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon chiot golden de 3 mois, et on m'a dit que ça pouvait venir de carences alimentaires. Enfait il pique les crottes des chats dans la litière, et les mangent.Il est nourrit aux totw, fini très bien sa gamelle, mème plus si il pourrait.Cela à t-il un rapport avec ses croquettes? Dois-je en changer?

----------


## YenZ

Effectivement ça peut avoir un rapport, mais il arrive souvent que les chiots fassent de la coprophagie, c'est-à-dire manger leurs selles (voir celle des autres), un changement d'alimentation peu résoudre le problème mais pas forcément non plus, en grandissant les chiens ont tendance à ne plus être coprophages.
Si ton chiot ne mange pas ses selles, ni celles des autres chiens dehors, il n'y a pas plus de raisons que cela de s'inquiéter, mais tu peux aussi tenter de changer d'alimentation (avec transition obligatoire pour un chiot) pour voir si ça réduit ou stoppe le problème, mais je pense que tu devrais attendre encore un peu, car tu lui a surement déjà changé au moins 1 fois son alimentation quand le chiot a quitté l'éleveuse, lui rechanger maintenant me semble un peu tôt, tu devrais attendre au moins encore quelques semaines avant de changer si le problème ne disparait pas, ou prend conseil auprès de ton véto  :: 

Un article sur la coprophagie =) http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/fich...e-chien-cf335/

----------


## eirtzouille

2 de mes chiens (sur 6) adoooooorent les crottes de chats et celles de poules aussi (miammm) ! Ils sont tous nourri pareil, donc si c'était un manquement dans leur nourriture... ils le feraient tous !
Je pense plus que certains aiment réellement ça.
D'après ce que j'avais appris dans mes cours, les crottes de chats auraient encore une teneur en protéine que les chiens récupéreraient en faite.

----------


## la_puce

Le mien il préfère les crottes de rongeurs  ::

----------


## mimille05

Bon vos réponses me rassurent un peu. Je pense en parler à la véto lors de son bilan de santé dans 3 semaines alors  :Smile: 

Je pensais à des carences car il se jette vraiment sur la nourriture, pourtant il mange 3 fois par jour, et en bonnes quantités ( les quantités requises quoi ), et il n'est ni gros ni maigre..

Je pensais pas qu'autant de chien faisaient ça, ça à l'air "assez courant".


Sinon oui en effet, j'avais déjà changé par rapport aux croquettes de l'éleveuse ( RC). Je pense d'ici 1 mois alors, histoire d'attendre un peu et de ne pas trop le perturber, le passer aux Orijen, qui sont encore mieux apparemment.

----------


## Poupoune 73

dites, le cas ne s'est jamais présenté pour moi, comment faire maigrir un chien? voilà j'ai un cocker aveugle de 6 ans (castré) en fa, samedi dernier quand il est arrivé il pesait plus de 14kg complètement démusclé là il est descendu à 13 et des poussières, est-ce que ce n'est pas trop rapide? je lui donne 2x55g de totw au canard avec 5ml d'huile de saumon car pour le véto son poids de forme serait de 11kg. il marche environ 2h/j et est sous antibios pour traiter une otite à chaque oreille et une infection de la bouche (comment un chien peut-il être en surpoids quand il peine à croquer dans du dur? bref). est-ce que les quantités sont trop faibles? est-ce que je ne devrais pas réduire plus progressivement?

----------


## delphine07

il faut lui donner la quantité recommandée pour le poids qu'il devrait faire. si vraiment ça lui fait une trop petite quantité (ou que tu vois qu'il a faim), rajoute des haricots par exple, pour faire un + gros volume.




> J'ai un petit soucis avec mon chiot golden de 3 mois, et on m'a dit que ça pouvait venir de carences alimentaires. Enfait il pique les crottes des chats dans la litière, et les mangent.Il est nourrit aux totw, fini très bien sa gamelle, mème plus si il pourrait.Cela à t-il un rapport avec ses croquettes? Dois-je en changer?


comme eirtzouille, certains des miens aimeraient y goutter, je pense que ça n' a rien avoir avec la copro de leurs propres crottes ou celles des congénères, celles des chats sont très appétantes (il parait  :: );
la seule solution est de mettre le bac à litière hors de portée (s'il les mange dans le bac)

----------


## YenZ

110gr/jour pour un chien qui a un poids de forme de 11 kgs ça semble correct, tout dépend aussi de comment il assimile les TOTW, certains vont grossir avec de faibles doses, et d'autres vont maigrir avec des doses très conséquentes, à voir ce qu'il en est pour lui.
Tu peux essayer de lui donner entre 100 et 120gr/jour et compléter avec des haricots verts, du coup il aura moins la sensation de faim, et continuera à maigrir quand même, par contre si il continue à perdre autant et aussi rapidement, tu ferais peut-être bien d'augmenter les doses (surtout si il se dépense un peu), ou carrément de changer de croquettes si tu en as la possibilité, si je prends le cas de ma chienne, même avec de grosses doses (80/90gr pour 5,2 kgs) elle perdait du poids et je n'ai pas eu d'autre choix que de changer son alimentation.

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon il a été rasé complètement donc ça fait du poids en moins aussi hein^^ mais vraiment je suis démunie jusqu'à présent je n'avais que des chiens squelettiques à retaper... ma chienne de 3.2kg est à 50/60g de totw saumon + huile de saumon tous les jours, mon chien de 6.2kg est à 80/100g de canard idem huile de saumon tous les jours mais ils ont maigri, je pense que c'est lié au fait d'être tondus et de ne pas chauffer + être en extérieur au moins 2h/j, ils doivent brûler pas mal de calories... je vais augmenter à 120g/j et surveiller sa perte de poids, comme il se remuscle il devrait pas perdre autant en 7 jours mais c'est vrai qu'il a froid sans ses poils. j'ai commandé des manteaux qui tardent à arriver  :Frown:  et comme il fait 10-15° dehors à 8h le matin ça m'embête de mettre le chauffage

----------


## delphine07

si en + il a été rasé tu peux quand même monter un peu la dose, pour l' aider mais du moment qu'il va bien y a rien d' alarmant, c'est son état que tu dois voir, il a une bonne alimentation maintenant il faut qu'il s' habitue, et le stress d'un changement de vie (puisqu'il vient d' arriver) peut l' avoir fait maigrir aussi.

----------


## m.b.

J'ai fais une "recherche avancée" et apparemment vous n'avez pas parlé d'une marque de croquette qui m'intéresse : 
*Lukullus. Pouvez-vous me dire ce que vous en pensez ?* Actuellement ils sont pedigres, je n'ai pas de soucis, mon véto m'avait dit que c'était bien comme croquettes, mais j'ai constaté que le premier ingrédient était des céréales. Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Darlow

> J'ai fais une "recherche avancée" et apparemment vous n'avez pas parlé d'une marque de croquette qui m'intéresse : 
> *Lukullus. Pouvez-vous me dire ce que vous en pensez ?* Actuellement ils sont pedigres, je n'ai pas de soucis, mon véto m'avait dit que c'était bien comme croquettes, mais j'ai constaté que le premier ingrédient était des céréales. Merci pour vos réponses.


J'ai eu à plusieurs reprises des échantillons que mes chiens ont adoré, par contre niveau composition, je laisse d'autres te répondre, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut!

----------


## YenZ

m.b. : Lukullus c'est pas mal du tout, et pas trop cher, seuls bémols un taux de viande sur matière sèche pas assez élevé à mon goût et un taux de prot/matières grasses trop faible pour un chien "d'entretien", mais si tu as de bons résultats avec alors pourquoi pas, parce que rapport qualité/prix c'est pas mal, en tout cas bien mieux que PP ou RC.
Et surtout c'est 1000 fois meilleur que Pedigree, et dire que ton véto te raconte que Pedigree est une bonne croquette, c'est à la fois du foutage de gueule et scandaleux de mentir à ce pont aux clients sachant que c'est une des pires marques possibles, comme toutes les marques de supermarché qui ne contiennent quasiment pas de viande, des sous produits, des céréales de mauvaise qualité en pagaille, et plein de produits cancérigènes !

----------


## m.b.

Que veux-tu dire par chien "d'entretien" ?
Oui, il m'avait dit que c'était bien, mais c'était au moment de la croissance (lors des visites vaccin, rappel pour chiot), c'est peut être pour ça. Étant donné qu'ils vont biens, pas de problème de santé ou de digestion, je n'ai pas cherché plus loin. Mais vu que je surveille beaucoup la nourriture de mes chats, je me suis mise à faire des recherches pour les chiens et voilà, je me retrouve ici  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Chien d'entretien = chien "normal", pas de chien sportif, ou vivant dehors, de compet, ou surpoids, ou senior etc... On estime que le taux basique est de 25/12, soit un peu plus que ce que propose Lukullus.
Et pedigree pour des chiots en croissance c'est encore pire que tout, je ne comprends vraiment pas comment ton véto a pu te conseiller ça tout court, et en plus pr un chiot en croissance c'est incompréhensible, preuve en est que certains (vétos) n'y connaissent vraiment rien en alimentation canine.

----------


## m.b.

Ha d'accord, je comprends mieux. J'avais aussi envisagé iams mais les paquets ne correspondent pas à tous mes chiens. J'en ai un involontairement sportif (et oui, un croisé border collie !) qui fait dans les 20/22 kg ; une qui est assez grand dans les 30kg et le dernier qui a un léger surpoids (il faut que je règle ça). 
Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas.

----------


## draks

Petite question concernant les TOTW. Mes chiens les mangents depuis un petit moment, ça se passe super bien, ils sont aux wetlands. Seul petit soucis, mon male à tendance à "gonfler" dernièrement. Il va avoir 6 ans, epagneul breton stérilisé de 16kg en poid de forme.
Jusque là, il avait 180g par jour en deux fois. Vu qu'il prends du poids, j'ai réduit sa ration à 160g par jour. Le soucis c'est qu'il a faim  et ça se traduit chez lui par un comportement simple: il mange ses crottes!!
J'ai pas vraiment envie de changer de marque de croquettes, je me demande donc si le passer sur la gamme saumon de TOTW serait pas préférable par exemple? Ou bien si vous avez une autre astuce, je suis preneur

----------


## YenZ

Tu peux effectivement le passer à la gamme Pacific Stream, moins riche et qui lui conviendra peut-être mieux, ou alors le laisser à 160gr de Weetlands et compléter avec des haricots verts pour qu'il n'ai plus cette sensation de faim et qu'il ne soit plus tenté de bouffer ses crottes  ::

----------


## odrey13

bonjour , vous pensez quoi de la marque ad vance ? desolee si cela a ete marqué deja plus haut

----------


## odrey13

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire a peu pres la taille des croquettes pro fine ? Et si elles sont pas mal pour un chiot de tres petite taille ?

----------


## odrey13

et les now sont elles bien , j'ai lu que oui mais sont elles grosses ? 
Desolee pour toutes ces questions

----------


## Poupoune 73

je crois que now est bien mais hors de prix, tu peux avoir la même qualité pour beaucoup moins cher...

----------


## odrey13

merci et ad vance ?

----------


## odrey13

c'est surtout aussi que les now sont pour tous les chiens donc je pense pas qu'elles soient trop petite les croquettes

----------


## YenZ

Profine les croquettes ne sont pas vraiment petites pour un chien de très petite taille, en tout cas bien plus grosses que TOTW, Acana, Orijen ou DLG par exemple.

Advance = mauvaise compo

Nöw : bonne compo mais très très cher, tu peux demander à "Mofo" car elle les utilise et elle pourra te donner leur taille et l'endroit où les acheter aux meilleurs prix si tu les veux vraiment.
Il y a 3 gammes chez Nöw, une pour chiots, une pour adultes, et une pour séniors !

----------


## odrey13

merci beaucoup pour tes reponses toujours bien complètes

----------


## mofo

Je t'ai répondu par mp odrey13.
sinon je viens de regarder sur aps choice le site où ils vendent la marque now. Pour adulte tu as des sacs de 2kg72 pour 25.20 euros auquel il faut ajouter les frais de port il me semble. En sénior/light il n'y a que le sac de 11 kg.  Après pour les adultes je ne sais pas la taille des croquettes. C'est vrai qu'elles sont très cher mais la qualité est top. Pour ton chien de 1.6 kg je pense que tu dois faire longtemps avec un sac de presque 3 kg (par rapport à moi qui fait à peine un mois avec un sac de 11 kg pour mes 2 chiens).
a toi de voir....

----------


## irish55

tous mes chiens mangent le matin de croquettes profine adulte GR et le soir une gamelle de tradi . franchement elle passe hyper bien et un tarif corect.

----------


## YenZ

UP !

La nouvelle gamme Taste of the Wild (*pour chats*) Canyon River, moins protéinée, moins grasse, et mieux équilibrée, attendue depuis plusieurs mois, est enfin arrivée en France, vous la trouverez à différents endroits, dont pour l'instant sur les sites suivants, les autres sites sont encore en attente du produit :

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/Boutique...-the-wild-chat

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...112ma13m3.html

La nouvelle gamme chiens Taste of The Wild Sierra Mountain, devrait suivre dans peu de temps je pense.


Une autre news, la nouvelle gamme (chiens) de chez Acana sans céréales, Acana Ranchlands, est disponible depuis peu de temps sur le site de l'importateur Nid France, à cette adresse en 2 conditionnements (2.5 kgs ou 13.5 kgs, encore assez cher pour le moment !) :

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/boutique.../Acana-13-5-Kg  (un poil moins protéinées et à base de diverses viandes)

Perso je pense les tester très bientôt, je laisserai mes impressions une fois que mes chiens y seront passés  :Smile:

----------


## draks

C'est super pour les nouvelles gammes TOTW. J'avais eut des soucis avec la première gamme chat, j'espère qu'on pourra avoir des echantillons pour essayer.

La gamme sierra mountain chien présente quelles différences par rapport aux 3 déja comercialisées?

----------


## YenZ

Pour les échantillons tu peux contacter les 2 sites, ils en font sur d'autres produits, donc à priori pourquoi pas pour cette nouvelle gamme aussi !

Tu trouveras tous les produits TOTW ici =) http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/

La nouvelle gamme Sierra Mountain est à base d'agneau, des taux de minéraux plus faibles (1.6/1, contre 2.1/1.4 pour la viande, et 1.9/1.1 pour le poisson), un rapport Ca/Ph de 1.6, donc entre celui des gammes viandes (1.5) et de la gamme poisson (1.72), le taux prot/m.grasses est identique à la gamme Pacific Stream, soit 25/15, moins riche que les gammes Weetlands et High Prairie.

Il y a aussi 2 autres nouvelles gammes qui vont arriver, 2 gammes spéciales pour chiots, ce sont les gammes 
*High Prairie Puppy™ Formula (taux de 28/17) et Pacific Stream Puppy™ Formula (taux de 27/15).*

----------


## ness83

je viens de commencé (fin pas moi mais ma meute) les "taste of wild" pacific stream !! en espérant trouver enfin la bonne marque 

j'ai un chien trop sensible à tout !!  ::

----------


## Jello83

J'ai commencé également les taste of the wild. Mon chien se régale !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ness83

tu les a pris à quoi???

les miens ont bien appréciés !! en même temps ils sont pas difficile ::

----------


## delphine07

si tu en as un chien sensible, évites les totw au bison et bizarrement même mes autres chiens (pourtant loin d' être sensibles) les mangent moins bien (au début ça va puis ça rechigne un peu ensuite) aucun soucis avec les saumons et canard par contre

----------


## ness83

oui j'ai lu ça quelque part me souviens plus ou :: ..

du coup j'essaie de voir avec les pacific stream ce que ça donne au niveau digestif et autres :: 

et je croise les doigts

----------


## delphine07

surement ici ça avait été dit de toute façon tu peux alterner avec les 2 autres en attendant d' avoir la nouvelle gamme

----------


## mallo

En tout cas, je suis au profine depuis un mois environ, et tout se passe bien. Mes chiens ne sont pas difficiles et un des 2 est même carrément fou de la bouffe (il m'a mangé une feuille de verre il y a deux mois, y'a qu'à voir)

----------


## draks

> En tout cas, je suis au profine depuis un mois environ, et tout se passe bien. Mes chiens ne sont pas difficiles et un des 2 est même carrément fou de la bouffe (il m'a mangé une feuille de verre il y a deux mois, y'a qu'à voir)


J'ai le même modèle à la maison, si je lui donnait des cailloux, elle les goberait sans hesiter  :Smile: 
Profine c'est trés bien, les miens les ont eut pendant un an et j'en était satisfait. J'ai changé juste car ma louloute avait tendance à faire des cacas mou à la longue.

----------


## mallo

C'est vrai que mon plus vieux à tendance à faire mou mais bon, ce n'est pas catastrophique non plus. Tu leur donne quoi maintenant ?
Pour mon boulimique, il doit avoir un estomac en béton, car il n'est jamais malade. L'année dernière, c'était la moitié d'une boite de chocolats. Il avait faim le soir même, comme si de rien. Ah, celui là !

----------


## draks

Les deux sont aux TOTW canard maintenant et plus de problème de selle molle, juste un problème pour tidus qui du coup grossit un peu. Je corrigerait ça en le passant sur la gamme saumon de TOTW.

----------


## Jello83

> tu les a pris à quoi???
> 
> les miens ont bien appréciés !! en même temps ils sont pas difficile


J'ai acheté un lot avec un paquet de chaque de 2,7 Kg et pour l'instant il a gouté les Prairie et il les adore

----------


## ness83

je pense la prochaine fois commandé ceux à la volaille

 j'aimerais vraiment que un de ma meute grossisse un peu  ::

----------


## YenZ

Exclusion n'est pas une mauvaise marque en soit, mais disons qu'avec un taux de 22/11 (trop faible pour un chien d'entretien), et une compo qui commence par les patates, tu paies très très cher (voir ici =) http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/62868) pour un aliment trop peu protéiné et blindé de patates, perso je partirais sur autre chose, avec une gamme poisson, chez Acana (même groupe qu'Orijen), ou TOTW, ou autre bonne marque, histoire de voir si il y a du changement, et aussi pour payer moins cher quelque chose qui sera de meilleure qualité !

PS : il est sous quelle gamme Orijen ? Adulte poulet, fish ou régional red ? senior ? As-tu testé d'autres marques avec le même résultat ou pas ? Si oui lesquelles ?

----------


## YenZ

Oui comme tu dis c'est peut-être une coïncidence, ou un composant qu'il ne supporte pas dans les croquettes !
Sans amélioration au bout de 2 mois, c'est effectivement soit une grosse coïncidence et qu'il en supporte ni Orijen, ni Exclusion, soit un problème autre comme environnemental par exemple !
Je pense que les croquettes Orijen ou Acana (poisson) seront mieux adaptées à son problème, et surtout de bien meilleure qualité, sauf si il ne supporte pas un des composants par exemple, sinon tu as Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream qui est une excellente alternative à très bons prix !
Mais tu as aussi d'autres très bonnes marques avec ou sans céréales, n'hésite pas à jeter un œil sur la liste que j'ai posté quelques pages en arrière  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

page 63 exactement ^^ je l'imprime et j'en donne un exemplaire aux adoptants de mes chiens en FA pour être sûre qu'aucun chien qui est passé par chez moi mange de la m*** et tout le monde est ravi pour l'instant!

----------


## Taysa

Tu avais le brit care venaison sinon qui est mieux que le exclusion !

----------


## petitmiaou

VIVENOEL => 10% de réduction sur la sélection de Noël
PERENOEL => 5% sur l'ensemble du site 

Livrable pour Noë!

----------


## Antartica

ce n'est pas pour Taïga qui barf mais pour le chien de ma mère: 

je cherche une marque de croquettes  à base de saumon ou de canard (si ça existe), avec un taux de céréales inexistant et/ou réduit, et avec un minimum d'ajouts en tous genres...
Vers quelle marque me tourner?

Chienne de presque 8 ans, petite taille (7 kg), avec souvent des soucis de peau, allergies et stérilisée (tendance à embonpoint)!

----------


## delphine07

tu as les totw, croquettes de petites tailles mais un peu dure (ma CKC en mange).

de mon côté je viens de repasser (enfin depuis 10 jours) ma bulma aux totw justement, elle a développé une allergie fulgurente tant pis je surveillerais bien son poids mais la pauvre elle arrête pas de se gratter, c'est les seules qui lui ont bien convenues

----------


## Poupoune 73

les taste of the wild ont une gamme canard à 65% de viande, sans céréales et une gamme saumon un peu moins riche et avec moins de minéraux (55% de poisson, toujours sans céréales). ma chienne de 3,2 kg les mange sans souci! perso je suis fan de cette marque, qui a parfaitement "retapé" mes chiens en fa arrivés squelettiques en leur faisant prendre du muscle mais qui a également donné une jolie silhouhette sèche et musclée aux chiens arrivés en surpoids (tous stérilisés). ma véto les recommande pour les chiens ayant tendance à grossir car les céréales favorisent le surpoids (elle est même suffisamment honnête pour admettre que cette marque est meilleure que celle qu'elle vend, à savoir dado).
sur les 5 chiens (2 adoptés, 3 en Fa), j'ai remarqué que plus longtemps le chien a mangé de la m** dans sa vie, plus son organisme sera long à s'adapter. par exemple, j'ai eu en fa un cocker us de 7 ans (cf ma bannière, je n'arrive pas à la supprimer) dont le tube digestif a mis 1 mois à s'adapter (maintenant c'est nickel, confirmé par les adoptants) alors que là j'ai une chienne arrivée de roumanie nourrie de carcasses de viande, même âge même gabarit, avec elle le transit a été impeccable en une semaine. malheureusement avec mes fa je n'ai jamais pu faire de transition  :Frown:  donc il faut mélanger preogressivement.
au niveau des rations il faut compter 10g par kg du poids de forme du chien, et adpater en fonction. il faut donc peser le chien régulièrement au début pour voir l'évolution.  
pour l'appétance rien à craindre testé sur 20 chiens avec dautres marques ils ont trié pour ne manger que les taste of the wild  ::

----------


## Taysa

Les totw sont connus Pour cause des allergies. 
Deja evoque plus haut dans ce post.

----------


## Kasia44

J'ai besoin de vos conseils, j'ai lu les pages du topic mais je préfère avoir votre avis:

J'ai un petit chien de 7 ans, mâle castré, de 8,5kg. Il vit en appart et n'a pas énormément d'activité.
Il mange actuellement cette marque:
http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alim...on-diet-sf119/
Sur avis du vétérinaire car il avait pris trop de poids... Maintenant que celui-ci est redescendu, je souhaite le basculer sur autre chose.

D'après ce que j'ai lu, cette marque serait-elle bien?
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...he_wild/174927

Le véto m'a dit de surtout rester sur du light pour éviter qu'il ne reprenne du poids... 
Si j'opte pour du "sans céréales" il n'y a pas de gamme light? Je fais comment... Je coupe avec des haricots verts ou pas? 

Je veux bien faire et j'ai peur de mal faire avec toutes ces marques.  :: 

Edit: en sachant qu'il s'agit d'un petit chien difficile, qui a une peau et un transit assez fragiles.

----------


## ness83

depuis un mois je suis passée à la gamme bab'in si quelqu'un connait

j'avoue que la j'en suis ravie !! sur ma meute j'en ai un hyper sensible et j'ai tout essayée.. toutes les gammes ect :: 

mais la depuis 10 jours j'en suis totalement ravie 

plus de diarrhée++++!! et une petite prise de poids

je sais pas si je peux donner le lien mais au cas ou

http://www.codico-plus.com/produits-...familial_9.htm

----------


## delphine07

> Les totw sont connus Pour cause des allergies. 
> Deja evoque plus haut dans ce post.


la gamme au bison oui (sur chien sensible), en + il me semble me souvenir que mes chiens la mangeaient moins bien aussi, ce n'est pas le cas des 2 autres (enfin j' ai pas vu que qq1 le disait) très appétentes et digestes.

je connais bab'in pour en avoir utilisée pour mes loulous et c'est la nourriture qui était donnée dans l' élevage où je travaillais, effectivement ça allait à tous les chiens (petits ou gros, chiots ou sénior), c'est une marque française en + après niveau compo je préfère les Totw quand même.

----------


## Taysa

Ayant un panel de retours sur la marque plus consequent que toi je le redis la marque est connu pour ses probelemes allergenes. Le bison certes ca c'est certains mais les autres aussi. Seul le saumon se classe un peu au dessus des autres mais quand meme eu des retours.

----------


## delphine07

je parlais uniquement pour les participants de rescue comme tu le disais dans ton post (mais en fait, à l'instant je comprends que peut être tu parlais déjà des mises en garde que tu avais faites ici) et moi, je parles uniquement des gens qui en sont + que satisfaits et l'ont dit ici, en fait je n' ai pas souvenir d' avoir lu qu'il y avait ici des gens ayant des pb avec les 2 autres gammes.
pas sure que je sois très claire je sais pas comment tourner ma phrase mieux  ::

----------


## delphine07

désolée avec mes "ici" ça appuie un peu trop  ::

----------


## Taysa

Pas de soucis juste que moi je parlais en general  ::  

Tu as tester le josera festival ? Je le test moi en ce moment sur les miennes et les resultats sont correct pour le moment ! Rien a reprocher meme si ca ne vaut pas mon applaws lol

----------


## delphine07

non, je suis revenue aux totw, je voulais essayer profine mais du coup j' ai pas osé avec ma fila, les autres vont manger le paquet et ils reprendront les totw après car eux les changements ne les bouleversent pas

----------


## Taysa

Je pref le josera au profine perso  :Smile:  
Niveau budget cela te conviendrait en plus!

----------


## delphine07

je préfère les totw c'est + cher mais ça leur va, j' ai essayé josera poulet/riz mais bon, je suis surtout embêtée avec la fila les autres mangeraient de tout et ça leur va mais si je peux éviter d'avoir pleins de marques c'est aussi bien

----------


## YenZ

> VIVENOEL => 10% de réduction sur la sélection de Noël
> PERENOEL => 5% sur l'ensemble du site 
> 
> Livrable pour Noë!


Ce n'est pas l'endroit pour faire ta pub pour ce site, qui plus est ne propose aucune bonne marque sauf peut-être le Brit care Venison.




> ce n'est pas pour Taïga qui barf mais pour le chien de ma mère: 
> 
> je cherche une marque de croquettes  à base de saumon ou de canard (si ça existe), avec un taux de céréales inexistant et/ou réduit, et avec un minimum d'ajouts en tous genres...
> Vers quelle marque me tourner?
> 
> Chienne de presque 8 ans, petite taille (7 kg), avec souvent des soucis de peau, allergies et stérilisée (tendance à embonpoint)!


+1 avec delphine07 et Yeti et Poupounne, TOTW (Pacific Stream) conviendrait très bien, mais tu as aussi d'autres marques qui peuvent convenir, regarde la liste postée quelques pages en arrière tu as l'embarras du choix, tout dépend aussi de ton budget.





> Les totw sont connus Pour cause des allergies. 
> Deja evoque plus haut dans ce post.


Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord, elles ne sont pas plus allergènes que d'autres, c'est juste que la viande de bison n'est pas bien supportée par tous les chiens, et c'est aussi le fort taux de minéraux qui peut ne pas être supporté, comme des selles dures et claires par exemple.





> J'ai besoin de vos conseils, j'ai lu les pages du topic mais je préfère avoir votre avis:
> 
> J'ai un petit chien de 7 ans, mâle castré, de 8,5kg. Il vit en appart et n'a pas énormément d'activité.
> Il mange actuellement cette marque:
> http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alim...on-diet-sf119/
> Sur avis du vétérinaire car il avait pris trop de poids... Maintenant que celui-ci est redescendu, je souhaite le basculer sur autre chose.
> 
> D'après ce que j'ai lu, cette marque serait-elle bien?
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...he_wild/174927
> ...


Même réponse que pour Antartica, TOTW Pacific Stream peut très bien convenir, ou une autre marque au poisson et sans céréales si tu préfères, regarde la liste postée plus haut.
Si tu cherches absolument du sans céréales, il n'y a pas forcément de gamme light, prend une gamme au poisson et pas trop riche, tu peux aussi adapter la ration et compléter avec des haricots verts le chien recommence à prendre du poids.




> depuis un mois je suis passée à la gamme bab'in si quelqu'un connait
> 
> j'avoue que la j'en suis ravie !! sur ma meute j'en ai un hyper sensible et j'ai tout essayée.. toutes les gammes ect
> 
> mais la depuis 10 jours j'en suis totalement ravie 
> 
> plus de diarrhée++++!! et une petite prise de poids
> 
> je sais pas si je peux donner le lien mais au cas ou
> ...


En terme de compo ça ne vaut vraiment pas grand chose, maïs en premier ingrédient, pas d'infos détaillées sur les viandes utilisées, aliment pas assez riche, bref trop cher pour ce que c'est.




> la gamme au bison oui (sur chien sensible), en + il me semble me souvenir que mes chiens la mangeaient moins bien aussi, ce n'est pas le cas des 2 autres (enfin j' ai pas vu que qq1 le disait) très appétentes et digestes.
> 
> je connais bab'in pour en avoir utilisée pour mes loulous et c'est la nourriture qui était donnée dans l' élevage où je travaillais, effectivement ça allait à tous les chiens (petits ou gros, chiots ou sénior), c'est une marque française en + après niveau compo je préfère les Totw quand même.


+1




> Ayant un panel de retours sur la marque plus consequent que toi je le redis la marque est connu pour ses probelemes allergenes. Le bison certes ca c'est certains mais les autres aussi. Seul le saumon se classe un peu au dessus des autres mais quand meme eu des retours.


Pourtant la gamme saumon a un raport Ca/Ph trop élevé et ne convient donc pas vraiment aux chiots, et elle est (légèrement) moins bien notée que les gammes à la viande, puis des retours tu en as sur toutes les marques, ce qui convient à l'un ne conviendra pas à un autre.




> Je pref le josera au profine perso  
> Niveau budget cela te conviendrait en plus!


Si c'est la nouvelle gamme Josera au poulet et riz, alors oui je préfère peut-être aussi Josera, mais les autres gammes ce n'est vraiment pas ça !
Avec un gros bémol quand même pour Josera, 2% de Ca pour 1.2 de Ph, donc un rapport Ca/Ph trop élevé.




> Coucou ici aussi LOL, j'ai récupère une miss BA de 8ans qui trainait dans un garage suite a divorce en attendant son euthanasie, elle sera stérilise prochainement, pour dépanner j'ai pris des purina dog show, mais par la suite que conseillez vous ? Qui se trouve sur zooplus ou autre merci et bonnes fetes


Tout dépend du budget, tu as bcp de choix sur zooplus, Orijen, Acana, TOTW, Luposan (bcp moins bien), regarde les précédentes pages qui pourront t’aider à faire un choix.

----------


## Taysa

Je ne connais pas l'ancienne gamme josera uniquement la nouvelle, et quand je dis que je la prefere a profine c'est aussi parceque les resultats sur mes chiens sont mieux avec josera que profine. Pour ce qui est du totw je ne donne pas deja de sans cereales a un chiot, pas dans la race que nous avons, donc je ne pourrais pas dire. Mais quand je parle de retour consequent c'est parceque le fournisseur a quand meme enormement de marques en vente donc quand tu a X retour avec la meme causes = grattages etc oui tu peux ensuite dire que la marque a tendances a causer des allergies.

----------


## Taysa

Je dis une connerie le josera c'est le festival que je teste en ce moment, et donc par contre je le redis je prefere le josera au profine  :Smile:  

Que penses tu du GOSBI Yenz ?

----------


## odrey13

> Je ne connais pas l'ancienne gamme josera uniquement la nouvelle, et quand je dis que je la prefere a profine c'est aussi parceque les resultats sur mes chiens sont mieux avec josera que profine. Pour ce qui est du totw je ne donne pas deja de sans cereales a un chiot, pas dans la race que nous avons, donc je ne pourrais pas dire. Mais quand je parle de retour consequent c'est parceque le fournisseur a quand meme enormement de marques en vente donc quand tu a X retour avec la meme causes = grattages etc oui tu peux ensuite dire que la marque a tendances a causer des allergies.


pour quelles raisons tu ne donnes pas du sans céréales à un chiot ? 
Merci

----------


## Taysa

Parceque pour ma race de chiens, l'american staff, la croissance est TREESSS longue du genre jusqu'a 3-4ans pour certains sujets qui finissent de se develloper tres tardivement. 
Donc je commence avec du cereales Haut de gamme pour ensuite passer a du sans cereales. 

Apres c'est mon choix a moi  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Je ne connais pas l'ancienne gamme josera uniquement la nouvelle, et quand je dis que je la prefere a profine c'est aussi parceque les resultats sur mes chiens sont mieux avec josera que profine. Pour ce qui est du totw je ne donne pas déjà de sans cereales a un chiot, pas dans la race que nous avons, donc je ne pourrais pas dire. Mais quand je parle de retour consequent c'est parceque le fournisseur a quand meme enormement de marques en vente donc quand tu a X retour avec la meme causes = grattages etc oui tu peux ensuite dire que la marque a tendances a causer des allergies.
> 
> Je dis une connerie le josera c'est le festival que je teste en ce  moment, et donc par contre je le redis je prefere le josera au profine  
> 
> Que penses tu du GOSBI Yenz ?


Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais comme je te le disais plus haut ce n'est pas parce que ça marche sur ses propres chiens que pour autant c'est mieux, après ça marche mieux sur les tiens et tant mieux, mais en terme de compo entre Profine et la nouvelle gamme Josera ça se discute, peut-être un petit plus pour Josera, à voir.

Quand tu as des retours tu peux en conclure que certains chiens ne supportent pas (pour le bison en particulier), mais on ne peut pas en déduire pour autant que TOUTES les gammes de la marque TOTW causent des allergies, c'est faire un raccourci qui est faux.
Quant à GOSBI ça a bien évolué, les nouvelles gammes sont plutôt assez bonnes dans l'ensemble (certaines un peu mieux que d'autres), avec un rapport qualité/prix assez correct, juste le rapport Ca/PH un poil élevé mais rien de dramatique, à conseiller en tout cas  :: 

Si ça t'intéresse je te conseille de lire plusieurs sujets intéressants sur l'alimentation ici :

http://educationcanine.forumactif.com/f75-alimentation   où tu trouveras divers sujets comme

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...s-un-liste-svp

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...-la-croissance

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...te-of-the-wild

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...tes-pour-infos

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...butant-au-barf


@++

----------


## Chinooka

Coucou !

C'est la première fois que je viens sur ce topic et il y a beaucoup de pages  ::  

Désolée si on en a déjà parlé, mais que pensez-vous des Almo Nature qui sont en promo chez zoo+ en ce moment ?

Merci et une très heureuse année 2012 ainsi qu'à vos poilus  ::

----------


## YenZ

A mon avis c'est trop cher pour ce que c'est, 80 les 24 kgs avec du riz en premier ingrédient, ainsi que de la farine de gluten de maïs, et un taux de 25% de viande fraiche (soit bcp moins une fois déshydratée), ça fait cher le kg de riz !!
Regarde la liste laissée quelques pages en arrière, ainsi que ce qui a pu être dit, tu trouveras plusieurs bonnes marques à prix abordables.

Bonne année à tous et à vos poilu(e)s de toutes sortes !  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Tu parles des Almo Nature ?

----------


## YenZ

ah oui j’ai oublié de préciser...  ::   ::

----------


## Numaaa

Salut a tous, 

Bon, mon chien ne mange pas de croquettes, il est capable de s'affamer mais bien souvent il n'y touche pas...
Donc, nourriture humide, et/ou viande, quand j'ai le temps.

Les boites c'est la marque "Première" Best Meat: "100% viandes fraiches, c'est a dire sans viande restructurée, ni farine d'os. De plus, Best Meat ne contient pas de substitut de protéines tels que le soja ni de colorants, ou appats, ni d'aromes artificiels"

Ingrédients: 
- 80% viandes et sous produits animaux 
dont Boeuf min 48%, dinde min 30% 
- Légumes (carottes min 4%)
- Minéraux

Je vous épargne l'analyse moyenne et les adiditifs, sauf si vous en avez besoin pour juger plus avant

Bref, je trouve ca plutot bien pour une boite surtout pour ce prix... 
Et vous?

----------


## Chinooka

Merci beaucoup ! Je vais continuer avec le Hill's qui convient bien à ma meute. Je pensais que la marque Almo était un truc suédois tout à fait naturel !

----------


## YenZ

> Salut a tous, 
> 
> Bon, mon chien ne mange pas de croquettes, il est capable de s'affamer mais bien souvent il n'y touche pas...
> Donc, nourriture humide, et/ou viande, quand j'ai le temps.
> 
> Les boites c'est la marque "Première" Best Meat: "100% viandes fraiches, c'est a dire sans viande restructurée, ni farine d'os. De plus, Best Meat ne contient pas de substitut de protéines tels que le soja ni de colorants, ou appats, ni d'aromes artificiels"
> 
> Ingrédients: 
> - 80% viandes et sous produits animaux 
> ...


Sinon il y a Platinum qui fait une excellente nourriture humide, c'est pas donné mais de bonne compo et très appétent

http://shop.platinum-distribution.lu...id_category=41

----------


## Numaaa

C'est gentil, mais je voulais connaitre un avis sur cette marque  :Smile: 
Je me fournis a l'animalerie près de chez moi, dans la mesure ou en échange, ils me donne leurs invendus et leurs produits fraichement périmés, ce qui permet a mon asso de faire des économie, et aussi d'en faire profiter des chats errants, d'autres associations, ou encore des foyers aimant mais dans le besoin ...

Si j'arrète d'aller me fournir chez eux, il arreterons de me donner tout ca. Déja qu'avec tous ces dons, je leur achète nettement moins de choses...

----------


## Maya83

Je suis perdue dans tout cela...

Mes chiens sont au Proplan (alterné selon les promos avec du Daff).
Je suis partagée entre: ça serait bien qu'ils mangent des croquettes de meilleures qualités et pourquoi changer alors que ça va....

J'aurai voulu tester Orijen ou TOTW mais j'ai lu des choses très négatives ...  En plus financièrement c'est compliqué, je passe grosse mdo 30kg/mois...

----------


## draks

> Les boites c'est la marque "Première" Best Meat: "100% viandes fraiches, c'est a dire sans viande restructurée, ni farine d'os. De plus, Best Meat ne contient pas de substitut de protéines tels que le soja ni de colorants, ou appats, ni d'aromes artificiels"
> 
> Ingrédients: 
> - 80% viandes et sous produits animaux 
> dont Boeuf min 48%, dinde min 30% 
> - Légumes (carottes min 4%)
> - Minéraux


Franchement, je ne donnerai pas ça à mes animaux. Il y a des sous produits animaux, donc des choses impropres à la conso humaine.
Si c'est impropre pour un humain, ça l'est tout autant pour un chien.
Moi en boite je donne du terra canis, mais c'est une fois par semaine seulement, pour le changer des croquettes. Il y a les boites almo aussi, moins chère que les terra canis et sans sous produits.

----------


## YenZ

> Je suis perdue dans tout cela...
> 
> Mes chiens sont au Proplan (alterné selon les promos avec du Daff).
> Je suis partagée entre: ça serait bien qu'ils mangent des croquettes de meilleures qualités et pourquoi changer alors que ça va....
> 
> J'aurai voulu tester Orijen ou TOTW mais j'ai lu des choses très négatives ...  En plus financièrement c'est compliqué, je passe grosse mdo 30kg/mois...


Tu as lu des choses négatives car certains chiens supportent mal Orijen car très riche, TOTW est très bien mais des taux de minéraux un peu élevés quand même.
Qualitativement c'est incomparable avec Proplan, juste faire une transition longue, et tu en mettras moins dans la gamelle qu'avec PP, financièrement c'est un peu plus cher mais on s'y retrouve, la qualité à aussi un prix !

Sinon +1 avec draks concernant les boites d'animalerie... perso je ne donnerai jamais ça à mes loulous, mais bon on fait aussi comme on peut  ::

----------


## Maya83

Tu me conseilles quoi YenZ?

J'ai un BA de 7 ans, castré (que j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à faire grossir, mais là ça y est, il a un poids "normal") et une femelle border x épagneul de 7 ans et
demi (stérilisée, mince mais de morpho plutôt "carrée").

Aucun des deux n'est vorace, ils ont accès à la gamelle en permanence et il n'est pas rare qu'il leur faille 2 jours pour manger leur ration journalière.

----------


## YenZ

Je ne peux pas vraiment te conseiller quelque chose en particulier, le meilleur sera l'aliment le mieux toléré par tes chiens, tout dépend aussi de ton budget, soit tu pars sur Orijen mais avec le risque que tes chiens ne supportent pas, soit sur TOTW (sur zooplus.be ou .de au moins cher) ou Acana avec ou sans sans céréales, de préférence sans (sur le zooplus.es au moins cher) par exemple, qui sont 2 bonnes marques de très bonne compo, Acana étant mieux équilibré au niveau des minéraux.
Mais il y a d'autres bonnes marques accessibles, regarde la liste laissée quelques pages en arrière.

----------


## Maya83

J'avais zappé Acana. 
Je trouve un peu farfelu la compo des Acana "rutabaga vert, airelles, amélanchier, plantes marines organiques (varech, chêne marin, algues rouges), racine de bardane, racine de guimauve, baies de genévrier, fénugrec, graines de fenouil, angélique, racine de chicorée, ortie brûlante, feuilles de framboisiers, chardon-Marie, feuilles de menthe poivrée, soucis, fleurs de camomille, vitamines et minéraux. "  Pourquoi rajouter ceci???

----------


## YenZ

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de farfelu, chacun des ingrédients peut avoir son importance, comme la moule verte dans certaines compos qui est importante, mais dans chaque compo tu trouveras plein de produits, ceux-la sont en tout cas bien au-dessus de ce que proposent les multinationales.

Tu trouveras les bonnes compos Acana (sans céréales à droite) ici

http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/fr/products.php

----------


## zab2o

Vous connaissez des chiens qui n'acceptent pas les Orijen ?... Ne serait-ce pas un problème de dosage?
J'en entend pas mal parler ces derniers temps... 

J'avais testé Acana quand il yavait eu rupture d'Orijen, mais clairement ma chienne préfère les Orijen, pourtant elle est pas difficile  ::

----------


## Taysa

Taysa avait du mal avec les orijen alors que le applaws c'est parfait  :Smile:  
Pourtant la compo est quasi identiques.

----------


## YenZ

> Vous connaissez des chiens qui n'acceptent pas les Orijen ?... Ne serait-ce pas un problème de dosage?
> J'en entend pas mal parler ces derniers temps... 
> 
> J'avais testé Acana quand il yavait eu rupture d'Orijen, mais clairement ma chienne préfère les Orijen, pourtant elle est pas difficile



Dans certains cas oui c'est le dosage, dans d'autres c'est transition trop brutale ou pas assez longue, mais il arrive aussi parfois que le chien ne supporte pas du tout Orijen, soit pas habitué à quelque chose d'aussi riche, soit trop fragile niveau alimentaire, bref comme on le dit souvent la croquette miracle n'existe pas, même si il y a des compos bcp plus saines que d'autres !
Ça ne m’étonne qu'à moitié qu’elle préfère Orijen, pas folle ta louloutte, ya plus de viande !

----------


## Maya83

Bon, je viens de me lancer. J'ai commandé des Acana chiens et chats et orijen (pour m'en servir comme récompense). Quelqu'un sait de combien est le délai de livraison?

----------


## zab2o

Tu commandes chez qui ?...
Ici en 2 jours c'est livré !

----------


## Maya83

pffffffffffff je suis un boulet, forcément si je ne vous dis pas chez qui j'ai commandé...

J'ai commandé sur Zooplus.es

----------


## YenZ

pas avant mardi, mais peut-être plus, sur lezooplus anglais ça avait mis une semaine à arriver, sinon généralement faut compter 48 à 72 h

----------


## Maya83

Ok merci! Je vais donc peut être racheter un petit paquet de proplan pour faire correctement la transition (si ça arrive mardi pas de soucis, si c'est dans une semaine ça va être juste).

----------


## zab2o

Zooplus.uk, j'avais attendu une bonne semaine

----------


## labradounette

> Le sac que j'ai à tester est le Gold adult et sa compo est la suivante:
> 
> Ingredients:
> Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Oatmeal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite. 
> 
> Guaranteed Analysis
> Protein    24% Min
> Fat    16% MinGuaranteed Analysis
> Protein    24% Min
> ...


  Aurore,    pourriez-vous me dire, s'il vous plait, si vous êtes satisfaites des croquettes fromm family ? 

                MERCI

----------


## YenZ

En tout cas c'est une excellente croquette, je serais curieux de savoir où Aurore les a acheté car à ma connaissance personne ne les distribue en France ! (sauf croqadom mais qui ne les a pas encore, peut-être que NiD France en a commandé ??)

----------


## labradounette

tout d'abord,un grand merci Yenz,  pour toutes vos recherches dont vous nous faites profiter ; 
je vous lis depuis pas mal de temps sur plusieurs forums
J'ai failli commander les fromm family l'an dernier, mais j'ai renoncé car je trouvais les frais de port "indigestes" !!!!

je vous donne le nom de la sté qui les distribue en france par MP, car je crois que je ne peux le donner ici

----------


## Taysa

Tu trouves la compo excellente toi YenZ ?! 
La j'avoue que suis pas d'accord mais bon je sais pas sur quoi tu te bases. 

C'est vendu combien ca en moyenne ?

----------


## YenZ

*labradounette :* de rien pour les recherches, si ça peut servir à certains ça fait plaisir car c'est le but recherché que d'informer un peu ceux que ça intéresse sur ce qu'ils donnent à manger à leurs loulous.
Pour le port ça ne m'étonne pas, vu que ça vient de loin ça doit être horriblement cher, justement si il y a un importateur en France ça deviendra surement beaucoup plus abordable.
Pour le lien de la société c'est comme tu veux, tu peux très bien le laisser ici car ça servira aussi à d'autres que moi, mais si tu as d'autres infos et/ou que tu préfères me donner les infos par MP je prends avec plaisir  :: 


*Taysa :* bah par rapport à ce qui se fait dans l’industrie du pet food oui c'est carrément au-dessus... Sur quoi je me base ? La compo avant tout autre chose.
Le prix je ne saurais pas te dire car je ne sais pas qui le distribue en France, par contre le site officiel est ici =) http://frommfamily.com/

Si on se fie à ce qui est dit ici =) http://www.poltross.com/dogfood/fromm.html on est à 39$ pour 15 kgs, donc vraiment rien du tout, mais les prix aux USA ne sont pas les mêmes que chez nous non plus.

Ce qui se confirme si on regarde les prix et les gammes proposés ici =) http://www.thedoggystore.com/browse....gold/2,27.html

----------


## labradounette

Mais où est passé mon MP Yenz  ::   décidément j'ai des problèmes avec ce nouveau forum !!!!

il s'agit de la sté CROQ-LAND à GONESSE   95500
En janvier 2011 lorsque je me suis mise en contact avec eux ils ne faisaient que les GOLD et pas encore les STAR
J'étais prête à essayer mais 17,OO euros de port pour un sac de crocs depuis le dpt 95 jusqu'au sud de la France j'ai trouvé un peu élevé !!

----------


## Taysa

Non mais en quoi tu trouves cela au dessus ?! Faut que tu m expliques Parceque la :| Hormis le 4 star et encore !

----------


## YenZ

Merci pour les infos labradounette, c'est vrai que 17 € de port pour un sac de croqs c'est vraiment abusé !!
Je  vais essayer de voir si la société a un site internet où voir les  produits et commander, j'ai vu que tu as réussi à m'envoyer un MP, je  vais miam et je te réponds dès que possible, merci encore.

Taysa : en quoi c'est au-dessus de RC, PP ou Eukanuba par exemple ? Je crois qu'il y a pas besoin d'épiloguer, la compo a quand même rien à voir, présence comme seule céréales de riz brun, de la viande en premier ingrédient, pas de conservateurs chimiques, bref rien à voir avec la majorité des croqs.
Et comme tu le dis il y a aussi la notation de dogfoodanalysis qui est de 4 et 5*/6 selon les gammes ce qui confirme la qualité du produit 

ici =) http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog-food-index-f.html

Et 5*/5 pour dogfoodadvisor ici 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/brand/

----------


## Taysa

Ah mais c'est sur que si tu compares a de la merde pareil je comprend mieux ta reflexion ^^ mdr

Desole moi quand je compare c'est a applaws, orijen, acana, brit care venaison, des vrais gammes sans cereales etc pas de la merde en sac donc oui la c'est sur la compo est bien mais cela reste du avec cereales. 

Perso dogfoodanalyse je regarde et longtemps je ne my fie plus. Par exemple orijen y est tres bien noté et pourtant pas mal de chiens ne le tolerent pas  ::

----------


## YenZ

Je compare à de la merde parce que l'immense majorité des marques qui existe sur le marché bah c'est de la merde ! (je vais pas comparer aux moins de 5% de marques correctes ou très bien)

Même si tu compares à Orijen, Applaws, etc... Fromm reste une excellente marque, tu penses que les croq avec un peu de céréales sont de la merde mais tu te trompes vraiment, mieux vaut une bonne croquette avec (un peu) une céréale, qu'une croquette sans céréales qui ne vaut rien (Luposan par exemple).
D'ailleurs certaines marques comme Wellness (dans le même style que Fromm mais Fromm a des recettes un peu plus sympas sur le papier), font des croq avec, et des croq sans céréales, la présence de céréale (riz) dans une croquette ne signifie pas qu’elle est mauvaise pour autant, ce serait faire un amalgame, même si je te rejoins sur le fait que je préfère du sans céréales !

D'ailleurs Brit Care Venaison je trouve ça correct, mais pas exceptionnel non plus, ya bcp de patates, c'est pas très riche (voir presque pas assez), et je trouve ça très très cher (50€/12kgs !), à titre de comparaison je préfère Fromm Family par exemple.

Quant à dogfoodanalysis ça reste quand même une source très fiable (quoi que à prendre avec des pincettes car ils parlent surtout de marques US et autres, donc à voir niveau impartialité...), tu parles d'Orijen qui est très bien noté alors que bcp de chiens ne le supportent pas, mais c'est normal, dogfoodanalysis ne prend pas en compte ce genre de critères, ils jugent LA COMPO, et rien d'autre, et à ce titre Orijen est excellent !

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Desole moi quand je compare c'est a applaws, orijen, acana, brit care venaison, des vrais gammes sans cereales etc pas de la merde en sac donc oui la c'est sur la compo est bien mais cela reste du avec cereales.


Au final il vaut mieux un bon "avec céréales" qu'un mauvais "sans céréales" - céréales ou patates, de l'amidon, ça reste de l'amidon, et moins y'en a mieux le chien se porte.

Pourcentages de glucides pour quelques aliments :

Avec céréales : 
Fromm Family gold adult : 40% (riz, orge, avoine)
Profine poulet p de terre : 39% (p de terre, mais)
Josera festival : 38.5 % (riz, mais)
Josera poulet riz : 37.3 % (riz, p de terre)
Dog lovers gold : 33.% (riz)


Sans céréales :
Brit Care venison : 42.2% (p de terre)
Luposan sport : 38 % (p de terre, "légumes")
Acana prairie harvest : 27 % (patate douce, pois, citrouille)
TOTW wetlands : 25.9 % (patate douce, pois, p de terre)
Orijen adult : 20 % (p de terre, patate douce, pois)

Alors oui 40% de glucides c'est pas comparable avec le très haut de gamme (orijen, TOTW ...) mais ça reste mieux que certains (brit care, sans céréales ... quel intéret si c'est pour monter à 42% d'amidon ??), au moins il n'y a pas de mais comme dans profine/josera festival. Dans ma sélection rapide là il serait pour moi 6ème, avant bit care v, luposan, profine, josera f.

----------


## Taysa

Je te rejoins sur tout ton raisonnement sauf quand tu dis cela :

Même si tu compares à Orijen, Applaws, etc... Fromm reste une excellente marque, tu penses que les croq avec un peu de céréales sont de la merde mais tu te trompes vraiment, mieux vaut une bonne croquette avec (un peu) une céréale, qu'une croquette sans céréales qui ne vaut rien (Luposan par exemple).

Je suis entierement d'accord la dessus et ne prone pas le sans cereales bien au contraire je prone la bonne compo ! 
Pour ma part je suis actuellement sous applaws la compo est parfaite a mon sens et idem pour l effet sur les chiens ' seulement faut que je trouve une nouvelle croquette et la je t'avoue c'est pas choses aisés car j'ai deja fais la quasi totalité des marques ^^ 

Donc pour ca si celle si se retrouve en vente j'y regarderais de plus pres  ::  

La mon choix va sur le josera high energy mais bon a voir car pas tester encore j'ai tester d'autres gammes josra mais pas celle la. 

Si t'as d'autres idees ^^

----------


## YenZ

Entièrement d'accord MuzaRègne !  :Smile: 
 D'ailleurs je suis sur DLG actuellement et je compte passer sur le nouveau Acana Ranchlands prochainement, ou sur Fromm Family dans la gamme star si jarrive à trouver l'importateur français...
Par contre sur TOTW j'avais calculé 27% de glucides, je m'étais peut-être trompé  quelque part ^^ Le seul soucis de cette marque reste le taux trop élevé de minéraux et le rapport Ca/Ph assez élevé.




> Je te rejoins sur tout ton raisonnement sauf quand tu dis cela :
> 
> Même si tu compares à Orijen, Applaws, etc... Fromm reste une excellente  marque, tu penses que les croq avec un peu de céréales sont de la merde  mais tu te trompes vraiment, mieux vaut une bonne croquette avec (un  peu) une céréale, qu'une croquette sans céréales qui ne vaut rien  (Luposan par exemple).
> 
> Je suis entierement d'accord la dessus et ne prone pas le sans cereales bien au contraire je prone la bonne compo ! 
> Pour ma part je suis actuellement sous applaws la compo est parfaite a  mon sens et idem pour l effet sur les chiens ' seulement faut que je  trouve une nouvelle croquette et la je t'avoue c'est pas choses aisés  car j'ai deja fais la quasi totalité des marques ^^ 
> 
> Donc pour ca si celle si se retrouve en vente j'y regarderais de plus pres  
> 
> ...



Vu que tu maitrises pas mal le sujet et que tu as déjà testé pas mal de marques, je tavoue que je ne sais pas vers quoi je pourrai t'orienter, le site que m'a donné labradounette ne fait à priori plus Fromm, du coup je vais voir ou ça se fait, si je trouve quelque chose de bien qui correspond à ta louloutte je te fais signe par MP  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui quand les taux d'amidon sont donnés par le fabricant j'ai pris celui là et pas calculé, c'est le cas pour TOTW, calculé ça donne plus, la réalité doit être entre les deux ...  :Big Grin: 

Par contre j'ai volontairement laissé de coté les autres caractéristiques, pour me focaliser ur l'aspect "intérêt ou non du sans céréales", donc sur l'amidon ... c'est sur que c'est pas tout !

----------


## YenZ

Entre les 2 on serait à 26.5 % de glucides, ce qui reste clairement  acceptable, il y a un vrai intérêt au sans céréales si ce n'est pas  blindé de patates ou de pois, et si les autres caractéristiques tiennent  la route, mais dans l'ensemble ça reste très bien  :: 

Au fait BONNE ANNÉE tout le monde, et caresses à vos toons de tous genres et de tous poils  :Smile:   ::  ::  ::

----------


## Taysa

Merci YenZ mais je t'avoue que je n'ai que quelques notions j'ai encore du mal dans les taux etc  ::  

Oui je veux bien que tu me dises si tu as quelque chose pour cette marque sinon bah je continuerais a chercher :| 
Fais flic ! 

Sinon voila ce que je ne veux pas deja : totw,acana,profine,orijen, et ensuite toutes les marques de merde rc et cie ! 

Tu parles des DLG je connais pas c'est bien ca ? Elles sont appetentes? T'as un site que je regarde ?

----------


## YenZ

Ok noté, dès que j'ai du nouveau je te fais signe, peut-être que tu devrais tenter le tout nouveau Acana sauf si tu ne veux vraiment pas, la nouvelle gamme Ranchlands passera peut-être mieux qui sait ?

DLG = Dog Lover's Gold, le site =) www.dcs78.fr

ingrédients =) http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/3?shop_param=  (19.5 d'agneau et idem de poulet, presque 15% de poisson presque 54% au total)
analyse =) http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/8?shop_param=
quantités =) http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/12?shop_param=
tous les produits =) http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/catalog/browse?shop_param=
nourriture humide =) http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/13?shop_param=

Niveau appétence aucun soucis, mais je suis mauvais juge puisque mes toons mangeraient n'importe quoi, y compris mon papier peint (et leurs colliers, déjà 3 fois !)! lol

----------


## MuzaRègne

Dog Lovers Gold : http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/3?shop_param=

J'aurais un chien et je le nourrirais aux croquettes, je crois que je prendrais ça (ça en fait des conditions improbables  :Big Grin:  ).



Edit : oops grillée  ::

----------


## Taysa

En fait DLG ils ont qu'une seule gamme ?

Acana oui peut etre que je tenterais mais ca me branche moyen !

----------


## Marmotte73

Bonjour,

Comme des pages ont disparu (on renvoie parfois à des pages qui n'existent plus), j'ai besoin de 2 infos :
- que pensez-vous des croquettes Mastery maintenance ?
- quelles croquettes donner à un chien qui a tendance à être en surpoids ? j'ai l'impression que les light sont encore plus dégueu

Merci,

----------


## YenZ

> En fait DLG ils ont qu'une seule gamme ?
> 
> Acana oui peut etre que je tenterais mais ca me branche moyen !


Oui une seule gamme pour tout le monde, mais il y a la gamme humide en plus si ça t'intéresse.
Acana est franchement très bien, à moins que tu aies déjà essayé sans succès, tu devrais peut être te pencher la dessus car sur le zooplus espagnol elles sont très très abordables, par contre tu n'y trouveras pas la toute dernière gamme (Ranchlands) qui n'est dispo que chez pets-animalia.

sur zooplus =) http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...o_perros/acana

*EDIT :*  Taysa je me suis renseigné pour Fromm, malheureusement l'importateur Français (croq-land) a arrêté de distribuer la marque car Fromm a augmenté ses prix dès leur 2ème commande, ils étaient à environ 60/15kgs pour un particulier, mais du coup ce n'était pas assez bien placé pour prendre aussi le marché des éleveurs et ils ont donc décidé d'arrêter la marque, ils ont encore du puppy petite et grande race à écouler mais rien d'autre !

Si je trouve autre chose je te fais signe !

Marmotte73 : 
- pas bcp de bien, voila la compo




> iViandes déshydratées, céréales cuites, graisses animales, fibres  végétales, graines de soja cuites, protéines de maïs, sel marin, graines  de lin, fructo-oligosaccharides, vitamines, minéraux et oligo-éléments.   Avec antioxygènes : additifs CE.


En gros de la viande mais laquelle ? Quels morceaux ? Les céréales = lesquelles (si y en a plusieurs c'est très mauvais signe) ? Quelles proportions ? Protéines de maïs (quel intérêt ??), antioxygènes et additifs CE cancérigènes, sans compter un taux de graisses à 20% (ÉNORME !), bref pour moi ça ne vaut vraiment rien !

- croquettes à donner : TOTW pacific Stream, DLG, Acana light, Profine light etc... et ajouter des haricots verts dans la gamelle si le chien a encore la sensation de faim.

----------


## Taysa

Le mastery y'a eu des retours de mycotoxines avec, perso je connais un eleveur qui a perdu une portée complete de chiots  pour raisons inexpliquées apres eutopsie mais les chiots allaient tres tres bien avant le sevrage avec mastery.

C'est pas le seul echo que j'ai aussi negatif de la marque !

Les eleveurs de bullys utiliser cette marque pour engraisser leurs chiens donc question light je te conseillerais autre choses !

Merci pour les infos YenZ, non acana je n'ai jamais tester je n'aimais pas trop leur argument marketing de faire du avec et du sans cereales je trouvais que c'etait un peu tromper le client qui va croire qu'en achetant du acana avec cereales ils donnent du sans !

----------


## Taysa

pour l'instant me reste du applaws environ 10sacs donc j'ai de la marge mais peut etre que j'essayerais le josera poulet en 20kg sinon ca sera acana grasslands si la grosse ganja ne mange pas le profine poulet  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Taysa j'ai une très bonne nouvelle pour toi, je me suis mis en contact avec la gérante de croqadom que je connais très bien, elle va importer très bientôt plusieurs excellentes marques, OmniPro Holistic, Artemis, Fromm Family (gold), ainsi que H-Allergen (pour chiens sensibles), les produits devraient arriver entre fin janvier au mieux, et fin février au pire, je n'ai pas encore les prix mais ils devraient être très accessibles, la gérante est qq'un de très sympa et très sérieux, c'est moi qui lui ai conseillé en partie certaines marques, elle sera la seule à les distribuer en France, je te tiendrai au courant dès que ce sera dispo pour ta louloutte !


Je te laisse les liens de dogfoodanalysis et dogfoodadvisor pour les produits dont je te parle, niveau qualité c'est vraiment du très haut de gamme !

Artemis (6*/6) =) http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_f...uct=1730&cat=8
Aretmis (4 ou 5*/5) =) http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/brand/

Fromm Family (gold,4*/6)  =) http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog-food-index-f.html
Fromm Family (gold,5*/5) =) http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-fo...ionals-canned/

OmniPro Holistic =) http://www.omnipropetcare.com/produc...og_salmon.html
                        =) http://www.omnipropetcare.com/produc..._pheasant.html

H-Allergen (plusieurs gammes) et OmniPro Holistic (1 seule gamme) ne sont pas référencés mais ce sont aussi d'excellentes marques !

Plus d'infos ici =) http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/...canine_350.htm

Il y encore 3 gammes TOTW qui vont arriver bientôt, 2 gammes chiots, et une gamme adulte (agneau), ça laissera donc du choix pour trouver un produit qui correspond parfaitement à ta chienne.

Pour Acana par contre, les gens savent normalement si ils achètent une gamme avec ou sans céréales, je ne pense pas que ce soit une manière de leur part de tromper le client, mais je comprends que tu n'aies pas envie d'essayer si ta chienne ne supporte pas trop  :: 

je te tiens au courant prochainement, de toute façon tu as le temps vu le stock de Applaws que tu as à écouler...  :Smile:

----------


## Maya83

Juste pour info zooplus.es livre en 48h (j'ai eu un mail ce matin). D'autre part, ils offrent les frais de port y compris pour la France à partir de 69€.

----------


## YenZ

Le port est gratuit à partir de 39 et pas 69, mais merci pour l'info sur le temps de livraison  :: 

*EDIT :* 39  ce n'est que pour lEspagne, pour la France le port est offert à partir de 50  !

----------


## bouba92

Bj à toutes!

Je découvre ce sujet; moi je donne du Now à mes chiens et à mes chats : pas de céeéales et viande fraîche....C ce qui m'a semnlé le moins mauvais

----------


## YenZ

Très bon choix  ::  Mais très très cher par contre... il y a bcp moins cher en sans céréales et tout aussi bien !

----------


## bouba92

Oui, c vrai c une ruine, surtout qd on a bcp d'animaux, si tu connais d'autres marques moins chères et même compo je suis preneuse, des fois je prends Tast of the wild
yen a chez Zooplus

----------


## YenZ

Regarde les dernières pages on a déjà évoqué le sujet des dizaines de fois, en vrac tu as Acana, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Applaws, Wolfsblut, Nutrivet Instinct, Ferrado, Olympian, Fish4Dogs etc.. regarde al liste page 63 ou 67 de mémoire tout y est indiqué !
Oriien et Acana = zooplus.es
TOTW = zooplus.de
Applaws =) nourrircommelanature
Ferrado, Olympian, Fish4Dogs =) seulementnaturel 
etc...

----------


## bouba92

J'adhère à la  SNAC depis plusieurs années  je vs mets le lien pour aller voir, une mine d'info sur les croquettes  :       http://www.croquettes-chats-chiens.com/

----------


## YenZ

Je connais déjà et je connais qq'un qui y adhère, on en a déjà parlé sur ce topic d'ailleurs ! Très intéressant mais la fondatrice est trop extrémiste pour moi dans ses propos.

----------


## bouba92

Elle a eu des décès suite à de mauvaises croquettes....Elle a quand même le mérite d'avoir donné un coup de pied ds la fourmilière et de se battreavec énergie et constance contre ttes ces grandes marques de petfoods qui empoisonnent nos animaux à grand renfort de pub. A ce proposil y a un article assez intéressant paru sur Capital de janvier, sur les marges colossalles que se font les petfoods sur le dos des clients ; quand on voit que pour une boite de pâtée pour chat au poulet il n'y a que 4% de poulet!!!!!Et encore quelles parties du poulet: du muscle ou des plumes, des becs, des os broyés???

----------


## YenZ

Ouais c'est sur qu'elle a le mérite de faire bouger les choses, mais je trouve que son discours parfois trop extrémiste la dessert (je suis au courant pour les décès mais ça n'explique pas tout), et du coup certains ne croient pas à ce qu'elle raconte alors qu’elle a pourtant raison sur de nombreux points, mais elle parle bcp de mycotoxines et assez peu d'autres choses qui sont pourtant tout aussi mauvaises, si ce n'est plus, dans les croquettes !
Quant à la pâtée no comment, c'est 80 à 90% d'eau, et le reste de la pseudo viande mélangée avec tout un tas de saloperies, mais en même temps faut pas être très futé pour nourrir son chien avec de la pâtée, mais bon ça n'engage que moi.
Tu m'étonnes que les multinationales du pet food engrangent des milliards, ce n'est pour rien qu'il y a des grands renforts de pub, et qu'ils se battent pour avoir le monopole, ça rapport énormément d'argent mais ça, personne n'en parle !
Ya aussi eu un article sur 60 M de consommateurs, mais complètement BIDON, faut se lever tôt pour trouver des articles fondés et impartiaux...

----------


## Taysa

Merci yenz !! Je m'en vais de ce pas analyser tout ca  :Smile:  

Et apres je regarderais a la compo quand elle aura tout mis en ligne etc  ::

----------


## odrey13

Une de mes chienne mange des now et je les trouve vraiment parfaite pour elle . Elle a un appetit difficile et celle ci elle les mange bien . Elle perdait beaucoup de poils avec Acana et la son poil est tres bien et elle ne les perd plus par poignée . 
Je trouve la compo très bien. Dans l'ensemble dans le post je vois qu'elles sont pas souvent conseillé . C'est pour qu'elle raison , le prix ou la compo? 
Car c'est vrai qu'elles sont pas données. Faut dire que c'est un petit gabarit , j'imagine que pour un gros chien j'aurai du mal a suivre financierement . Mais sinon je suis vraiment ravie de ces croquettes .

----------


## YenZ

odrey13 : clairement le prix, niveau compo aucun souci c'est très bien, mais d'une part Nöw est peu connu car il n'y a que 2 ou 3 sites qui le proposent donc peu développé, et d'autre part elles sont très très très chères du coup peu de gens achètent, voilou !

----------


## odrey13

d accord ca me rassure pour la compo . 
Bon c'est vrai qu'en ce moment ils sont en rupture pour les adultes pour les paquets de 2K et quelques  sur les 2 sites que je connais donc j'attends une reponse d'un site pour pouvoir les recommander .

----------


## bouba92

Pour les adherents SNAC ils font des reductions. C tres intéressant

----------


## odrey13

ah oui pour les now ? 
C'est bon a savoir

----------


## bouba92

Et aussi pour les go ss cétéales

----------


## odrey13

merci !

----------


## Marmotte73

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes ces infos.
Je vais m'empresser de finir le sac de Mastery Maintenance... beurk... pourtant conseillé par une ASV.
Je trouve ca nul qu'ils ne nous disent pas la vérité... si c'est pour une question de business, c'est vraiment écoeurant.
donc mon rott sera prochainement aux Ferrado Canard sans céréales et ma x BA (qui a tendance au surpoids) sera aux Acana light et fit.
Au niveau tarifs c'est kif kif avec nos immondices actuelles.
Nos chattes restent chez Hill's (d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le post similaire pour les chats)

----------


## YenZ

Pour tes chats tu devrais peut-être juste au moins essayer une autre marque, type Orijen, ou TOTW (la nouvelle gamme Canyon River, pour chats d'appartement et/ou stérilisés, pas l'autre gamme qui est bcp plus riche, voir trop en minéraux), mais il y a aussi d'autres bonnes marques pour chats, même si perso je suis plus branché alimentation canine, sinon tu peux tjrs demander conseil à Mr Faure en contactant le site nourricommelanature, il saura t'aiguiller au mieux !
Tu nous diras ce que tu penses de Farrado, je n'ai pas testé mais ça me semble être un excellent choix, tout comme Acana !

----------


## Marmotte73

Pas de souci pour vous dire ce que j'en pense. Evidemment, ce ne sera pas dans l'immédiat car idiote que je suis, j'ai acheté le sac de Mastery AVANT de vous interroger (nulle la Marmotte).

Pour nos minettes, on a pensé effectivement à changer de croquettes. Mais j'ai lu qu'il y avait des soucis de taux de calcium énormes dans bcp de croquettes chats. Je ne savais pas pour la dernière gamme "Canyon River".
Après, une de nos chattes est ultra craintive et ne supporte pas les changements, elle se méfie de tout. J'ai peur qu'on l'ait "formatée" aux Hill's. Pour vous dire, elle chasse à la perfection mais si on lui met un bout de viande de poulet (style une tranche pour pierrade), elle refuse d'en manger, qu'elle soit cuite ou crue.
Elle passe bcp de temps dehors et vu le temps et les températures qu'il fait, elle ne doit pas ne pas manger.
Ceci étant dit, je testerais bien en été.

----------


## Maya83

Commande arrivée il y a quelques minutes (délai de 48h via zooplus.es confirmé). Les croquettes acana ont déclenché une frénésie incroyable. J'ai ouvert le paquet chien, les 2 ont rappliqué + les chats! Tout le monde a adoré! Volf qui n'est vraiment pas un goulu a dévoré, enfin jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait des acana, là il m'a laissé ses croquettes au fond de la gamelle .  :: 
Mes chats, en bons goinfres, ont eux aussi tout englouti sans demander leur reste...

Je vais voir les selles, mais je pense que j'ai pouvoir commander un gros sac.

----------


## Maya83

Une chose me chiffone... Sur le site zooplus, la compo des Acana prairie est celle ci : viande de poulet déshydratée, pommes de terre rouges, viande fraîche de poulet (sans os), sandre d'amérique frais (sans os), viande fraîche de corégone,petits pois, graisse de volaille (teneur naturelle en vitamine E), luzerne séchée au soleil, foie de poulet, corégone(sans arêtes), oeufs frais entiers, huile de saumon, pommes de terre douces, potiron, épinard, betteraves, tomates, carottes, plantes marines, baies de genièvre, canneberges, baies de Saskatoon, myrtilles noires, racines d'Angélique, racines de chicorée, racine de réglisse, fenugrec, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe, fleurs de camomille, fleurs de lavande, sarriette, romarin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.

Or sur le paquet je n'ai pas la même chose... 
farine de poulet (30%), pommes de terre jaunes, poulet frais (6%), doré jaune frais (6%), farine de grand corégone (6%), pois, gras de poulet (conservé de façon naturelle grâce à de la vitamine E) (5%), luzerne, foie de poulet (2%), grand corégone frais (2%), oeufs entiers frais (2%), huile de saumon (1%), patate douce, citrouille, épinard,feuilles de navet, tomates, carottes, pommes, algues marines bio, caneberges, amélanches, baies de genévrier, cassis,racine de chicorée, racine de réglisse, racines d'Angélique, fenugrec, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe, fleurs de camomille, fleurs de lavande, sarriette, romarin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Qu'est ce qui te gène exactement ? Grosso modo c'est la meme chose, juste une question de traduction plus ou moins approximative (olol "pomme de terre douce", bande de jeanfoutre  ::  ).

----------


## Maya83

farine de poulet et poulet déshydraté c'est donc lâ même chose?

----------


## bouba92

c justement ça qu'il faut éviter les farines de viandes, on sait pas ce qu'il y a dedans. Ah si je n'avais pas tant de poilus, je leur ferais de  la nourriture moi-même plutôt que de me prendre le chou avec ces croquettes

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui, quand on déshydrate du poulet, ça fait de la farine.
"Farine de poulet" c'est très différent de "farine de viandes", le problèmes dans celle-ci c'est qu'on ne connait pas la source, dans farine de poulet, bah c'est du poulet.

----------


## YenZ

> Pas de souci pour vous dire ce que j'en pense. Evidemment, ce ne sera pas dans l'immédiat car idiote que je suis, j'ai acheté le sac de Mastery AVANT de vous interroger (nulle la Marmotte).
> 
> Pour nos minettes, on a pensé effectivement à changer de croquettes. Mais j'ai lu qu'il y avait des soucis de taux de calcium énormes dans bcp de croquettes chats. Je ne savais pas pour la dernière gamme "Canyon River".
> Après, une de nos chattes est ultra craintive et ne supporte pas les changements, elle se méfie de tout. J'ai peur qu'on l'ait "formatée" aux Hill's. Pour vous dire, elle chasse à la perfection mais si on lui met un bout de viande de poulet (style une tranche pour pierrade), elle refuse d'en manger, qu'elle soit cuite ou crue.
> Elle passe bcp de temps dehors et vu le temps et les températures qu'il fait, elle ne doit pas ne pas manger.
> Ceci étant dit, je testerais bien en été.


C'est vrai que c'est souvent le cas pour le taux de calcium, mais il ne faut pas juste se focaliser dessus, mais sur les minéraux en général et sur l'équilibre entre calcium et phosphore.
C'est d'ailleurs aussi pk je te parlais de la gamme canyon river et non pas de rocky moutain qui est bcp plus riche !




> Commande arrivée il y a quelques minutes (délai de 48h via zooplus.es confirmé). Les croquettes acana ont déclenché une frénésie incroyable. J'ai ouvert le paquet chien, les 2 ont rappliqué + les chats! Tout le monde a adoré! Volf qui n'est vraiment pas un goulu a dévoré, enfin jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait des acana, là il m'a laissé ses croquettes au fond de la gamelle . 
> Mes chats, en bons goinfres, ont eux aussi tout englouti sans demander leur reste...
> 
> Je vais voir les selles, mais je pense que j'ai pouvoir commander un gros sac.


C'est cool si toute ta meute est contente, à confirmer sur le long terme !





> Une chose me chiffone... Sur le site zooplus, la compo des Acana prairie est celle ci : viande de poulet déshydratée, pommes de terre rouges, viande fraîche de poulet (sans os), sandre d'amérique frais (sans os), viande fraîche de corégone,petits pois, graisse de volaille (teneur naturelle en vitamine E), luzerne séchée au soleil, foie de poulet, corégone(sans arêtes), oeufs frais entiers, huile de saumon, pommes de terre douces, potiron, épinard, betteraves, tomates, carottes, plantes marines, baies de genièvre, canneberges, baies de Saskatoon, myrtilles noires, racines d'Angélique, racines de chicorée, racine de réglisse, fenugrec, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe, fleurs de camomille, fleurs de lavande, sarriette, romarin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.
> 
> Or sur le paquet je n'ai pas la même chose... 
> farine de poulet (30%), pommes de terre jaunes, poulet frais (6%), doré jaune frais (6%), farine de grand corégone (6%), pois, gras de poulet (conservé de façon naturelle grâce à de la vitamine E) (5%), luzerne, foie de poulet (2%), grand corégone frais (2%), oeufs entiers frais (2%), huile de saumon (1%), patate douce, citrouille, épinard,feuilles de navet, tomates, carottes, pommes, algues marines bio, caneberges, amélanches, baies de genévrier, cassis,racine de chicorée, racine de réglisse, racines d'Angélique, fenugrec, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe, fleurs de camomille, fleurs de lavande, sarriette, romarin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.


Parfois les compos données sur les sites de distributeurs (zoo+ et autres...) ne sont pas exactes, ou la traduction n'est pas fidèle.
Tu trouveras la bonne compo de la gamme "prairie" en anglais ou français ici

Anglais =) http://www.championpetfoods.com/acan...ACANA-phfd.pdf
Français =) http://www.championpetfoods.com/acan...ACANA-phfd.pdf

----------


## Maya83

Ok! Merci pour l'explication!

----------


## bouba92

Pour en revenir aux farines de viande ( poulet ou autre) voila d'ou elles proviennent : D'après la circulaire ministérielle française du 22 juillet 1998, un centre d'équarrissage désigne : « Les installations de traitement des cadavres, des saisies sanitaires d'abattoirs et des matériels à risques spécifiés au regard des ESST. Les centres de collecte et les dépôts de cadavres dans lesquels ces cadavres sont soumis à un prétraitement (dépouille et/ou découpe et/ou broyage) » de centres d'équarrissage.

----------


## draks

Farine de poulet ça n'a rien à voir avec les farines de viandes faites à partir des restes (sous produits principalement) dans les centres d'equarissage.
l'important c'est l'origine du poulet transformé en farinne. Selon que ce soit la viande de poulet ou bien les plumes, c'est pas du tout pareil. Dans le cas des Acana, c'est de la farine faite à partir de "bons" morceaux, sinon il serait forcément indiqué sur la compo "sous produits d'origine animale".

Puis pour faire des croquettes, il faut forcément déshydrater la viande, donc la transformer en farine. Mieux vaut voir sur une compo "30% de farine de poulet " que "30% de viande de poulet".

----------


## YenZ

> Ok! Merci pour l'explication!


Sinon j'ai oublié te préciser un point, si tu remarques bien, l'analyse entre la version anglaise et française n'est pas la même, il y a une raison à cela, en fait Acana et Orijen (même groupe) ont changé leur compo il y a quelques mois, la nouvelle compo Orijen (80%) est arrivée en France, la nouvelle compo Acana est arrivée il y a peu de temps et commence à être distribuée.
Du coup sur le site d'Acana ils n'ont pas encore mis à jour la version Française (Orijen a déjà été mis à jour par contre), ce qui explique les légères différences de compo entre les version anglaises ou françaises sur leur site, en réalité la bonne compo et la bonne analyse est celle dans la partie anglaise du site, mais tu peux très bien recevoir les derniers paquets avec la compo française vu que chez nous certains sites ont encore de l'ancienne compo !  :: 

+1 draks

----------


## Marmotte73

encore une question débile, existe t-il une "proportion idéale" de protéines et matières grasses pour un chien de 40kg avec une activité normale ?
Je potasse les différentes marques nommées ci dessus et les écarts sont parfois importants.
Qu'engendre un trop ou trop faible taux de protéines ?

----------


## YenZ

Le taux minimum recommandé pour un chien à l'entretien (hors chiens sportifs, de compet, au régime ou autre...) est de 25/12, ce taux peut très bien être plus élevé sans que ça pose problème, tout dépend surtout de l'origine des protéines (et des minéraux entre autre), animales ou végétales, organiques ou non (pour les minéraux), il n'y a pas vraiment de proportion idéale, le taux de prot peut varier entre 25 et 40 %, et le taux de matières grasses entre 12 et 18 % (voir 20%)

Un trop faible taux de prot peut faire perdre de la masse musculaire et/ou du gras, trop de protéines peuvent engendrer des problèmes rénaux si celles-ci sont de mauvaise qualité (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec Orijen, TOTW, Acana etc...), y compris le taux de cendres (minéraux) qui joue sur les reins si trop élevé.
L'important est aussi que le taux de glucides (amidon) soit le plus faible possible, dans les marques que je viens de te citer tu tournes entre 20 et 30 à 35 % en général, au-delà ça commence à faire beaucoup, même si certaines marques avec ou sans céréales "de qualité" arrivent à 40 % et plus ! (Brit Care Venaison sans céréales entre autre)
Ce qui reste très raisonnable malgré tout si tu compares à du ProPla*n ou RC par exemple...

----------


## Marmotte73

merci

----------


## Maya83

Merci! J'y vois plus clair!

----------


## Maya83

Comment différencier la gourmandise de la faim?

Avant d'introduire des Acana, mes chiens avaient les croquettes à disposition. La 1ère ration était servie le midi, et il est souvent arrivé qu'ils n'y touchent que dans l'après midi. La deuxième ration était servie le soir vers 20h et ils n'y touchaient pas tout de suite.

Depuis l'introduction des Acana les 2 se jettent dessus, avalent tout en 1 minute chrono. Ils semblent avoir encore faim ...Là j'ai avancé le repas car le mâle venait me donner des coups de truffes. Je ne sais pas s'ils ont faim ou si c'est de la gourmandise?

----------


## YenZ

LOL !
Ce que tu me dis me rappelle ce qui est arrivé à ma mère avec son épagneule bretonne, elle était auparavant aux RC, et ne mangeait jamais sa gamelle de suite mais un peu tout au long de la journée.
Depuis qu'elle est passée aux TOTW, elle a changé, s'est musclée, a un plus beau poil et de "meilleures" selles, elle défonce la gamelle en 1 min et en redemande, mais ça ressemble plus à de la gourmandise qu'autre chose, tu pourras t'en rendre compte sur la longueur, si tu vois que tes chiens maigrissent c'est qu'il faut augmenter les rations car ils ont faim, sinon c'est juste de la gourmandise car ils aiment Acana (en même temps ce serait logique hein  ::  ), ils tentent de te faire craquer et ils auraient tort de s'en priver !!  ::

----------


## Maya83

Je pense que c'est de la gourmandise, mais pas sûre...

Je me demandais,est ce que les proplan (RC et Cie) sont  plus "bourratives" malgré leur moins bonne qualité?

----------


## YenZ

Je ne peux pas te dire je n'utilise pas ce genre de saloperies ! (j'ai dit quelque chose de mal ?  :: )
Si ça peut te rassurer mes chiens mangent 200gr à eux 2/jour, mais si ils pouvaient manger le triple (ils se sont fait un sac à 2 dans mon dos un jour) ils le feraient, j'ai de vrais morfales sur pattes !! Si les tiens ont tendance à être un peu morfales il n'y a pas de raison de se poser plus de questions, si ils ne sont pas spécialement morfales alors soit tu avais des morfales en sommeil et que tu ignorais, soit tu vérifies qu'ils ne perdent pas de poids, puis ya aussi l'attrait de la nouveauté, ça leur plait surement beaucoup, en espérant que ça continue.
Il n'y a pas de règles établies, selon les chiens ça peut les bourrer, leur convenir, même si la compo est mauvaise, comme le contraire est vrai aussi !
Tout comme pour les marques de bonne compo, ce n'est pas parce qu'elles sont très bien sur le papier que pour autant elles conviendront à tous les chiens, chaque toutou à son seuil de tolérance propre et ses gouts, comme pour nous en somme...

----------


## Maya83

Ce n'étaient pas des mofales jusque là c'est pour ça que je m'interroge sur le côté bourratif des croquettes précédentes.
L'aspect nouveau, quand c'est de la qualité moindre, ça dure 1 repas et stop... Cet été, pendant mes vacances, je suis tombée en panne de croquettes, j'ai du prendre un autre marque, ils ont mangé volontiers le 1er repas (alors que l'été ils craignent tellement la chaleur qu'ils ne mangent quasiment pas) et dès le suivant ils ont boudé...

----------


## YenZ

Bah avec un peu de chance vu que c'est de la qualité peut-être que ça durera bcp plus qu'un repas, voir plusieurs mois ou même mieux, tout le temps !
Tu seras vite fixée vu que tes chiens te font savoir quand ça ne leur convient pas, mais faut essayer de ne pas trop changer souvent, car d'une part ça les "dérègle", et d'autre part ça favorise le caprice (pourquoi manger ça si je peux avoir autre chose à chaque fois ?), une fois que tu as trouvé la croquette de qualité qu'ils aiment, et qui leur convient niveau selles, poil etc... tu ne changes plus rien et comme ça tout le monde est content !

----------


## YenZ

UP !

Elles étaient annoncées depuis longtemps, les 3 nouvelles gammes pour chiens et chiots de Taste of the Wild viennent tout juste dêtre mise en ligne sur le site de l'importateur, pets-animalia.fr (et sur croqadom.com dans quelques jours, Taysa si tu regardes)

La gamme Sierra Moutain à l'agneau avec un taux de 25/15, moins riche que les gammes Weetlands et High Prairie (32/18), et identique à la gamme Pacific Stream déjà existante.
Mais aussi les toutes nouvelles gammes spécifiques pour chiots High Prairie puppy (28/17) et Pacific Stream Puppy (27/15), vous trouverez tout ça ici

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/boutique...the-wild-chien

et sur croqadom dans quelques jours ici

http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/...adulte_374.htm

Sierra Mountain Canine® Formula (taux de 25/15)

Calcium = 1.6
Phosphore = 1

Un poil élevé pour le rapport Ca/Ph, mais acceptable sans problèmes pour des adultes.

Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé les taux de minéraux pour les nouvelles gammes chiots,l'information n'est pas non plus disponible sur le site officiel de TOTW, mais ça devrait venir prochainement.

Plus d'infos ici =) http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products

----------


## draks

Intéressant l'arrivée de la nouvelle gamme à l'agneau.
Je comptais passer à la gamme saumon vu que mon malou à tendance à grossir, du coup j'hésite maintenant, surtout que le rapport ca/ph est plus élevé sur la gamme saumon si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## Taysa

Oui j'ai regarder je savais deja pour les nouvelles gammes  ::  merci !

----------


## BebeStane62

> J'adhère à la  SNAC depis plusieurs années  je vs mets le lien pour aller voir, une mine d'info sur les croquettes  :       http://www.croquettes-chats-chiens.com/


Les conseils de filer de la viande cuite, du jambon, des pot bébés chimiques... c'est méga bof en fait.


Sinon j'suis bien contente d'avoir quitté le monde des croquettes, je suis perdue en vous lisant

----------


## lealouboy

bon ben comme je le fais de temps en temps (si ça peut aider d'autres personnes), je continue mon témoignage sur les arden grange agneau+riz.
J'en suis toujours ravie  :Big Grin: 
Coyot Boy atteint de MICI est toujours nickel avec ses croquettes et il supporte même la patée (j'en rajoute un peu aux croquettes le soir depuis que j'ai lu qu'un mélange sec+humide semble réduire considérablement le risque de retournement d'estomac).
Mes pepettes sont superbes aussi  :Big Grin: 
La chienne de ma maman qui avait souvent des selles molles et malodorantes, un vilain poil et faisait des pets immondes, n'a plus rien de tout ça  :Big Grin: 
Les jeunes chiens de mon copain pètent la forme aussi.

De plus ils sont très sérieux, la livraison est rapide, en cas de soucis, vous avez toujours quelqu'un de sympa pour vous répondre et le prix est raisonnable (tarif dégressif). Je paye, en moyenne, 44€20 le sac de 15 kilos  :Big Grin: 

voili voilou

----------


## YenZ

> Intéressant l'arrivée de la nouvelle gamme à l'agneau.
> Je comptais passer à la gamme saumon vu que mon malou à tendance à grossir, du coup j'hésite maintenant, surtout que le rapport ca/ph est plus élevé sur la gamme saumon si je ne m'abuse.


Oui pour la gamme saumon les taux sont de 1.9/1.1 et le rapport est de 1.72, contre 1.6/1 avec un rapport de 1.6 pour la gamme agneau, après reste à voir ce que préfère ton malou...




> bon ben comme je le fais de temps en temps (si ça peut aider d'autres personnes), je continue mon témoignage sur les arden grange agneau+riz.
> J'en suis toujours ravie 
> Coyot Boy atteint de MICI est toujours nickel avec ses croquettes et il supporte même la patée (j'en rajoute un peu aux croquettes le soir depuis que j'ai lu qu'un mélange sec+humide semble réduire considérablement le risque de retournement d'estomac).
> Mes pepettes sont superbes aussi 
> La chienne de ma maman qui avait souvent des selles molles et malodorantes, un vilain poil et faisait des pets immondes, n'a plus rien de tout ça 
> Les jeunes chiens de mon copain pètent la forme aussi.
> 
> De plus ils sont très sérieux, la livraison est rapide, en cas de soucis, vous avez toujours quelqu'un de sympa pour vous répondre et le prix est raisonnable (tarif dégressif). Je paye, en moyenne, 44€20 le sac de 15 kilos voili voilou


D'ailleurs je l'ai mise dans les marques de qualité sur la liste que j'ai posté, mais la problème de cette marque est que la qualité diffère pas mal selon les gammes, celle à l'agneau est pas mal sauf la présence de presque autant de riz que de viande, sachant qu'en plus il y a du maïs et de la pulpe de betterave, et que l'aliment est assez gras dans l'ensemble.

Par contre sur certaines gammes tu arrives à 21% ou plus de matières grasses pour environ 30% de prot, ou à peine, ce qui est quand même énorme, ainsi que certains taux de minéraux qui restent assez élevés, mais dans l'ensemble ça reste une marque très correcte par rapport à la majorité de ce qui se fait sur le marché.

----------


## sunshine

alors j'ai 3 teckels ogm, ils font 8 kg, ils ont un poids "normal" ; activité physique quotidienne, balade à travers champs, bois etc
j'ai laissé tombé depuis longtemps les rc, bcp trop grasses rien qu'à l'aspect, thaléia gonflait comme une baleine, elle sempiffrait, (ça allait quand elle faisait 3.6 en sortant du refuge)
hélios a la mâchoire à l'envers, il est begue et en prime le haut est décalé sur le côté par rapport au bas (maltraitance) donc il faut des petites crok'
cupidon n'a pas de soucis, sauf si je change de crok, des flatulences

les 3 sont suivis en ostéo, thaléia a besoin d'être suppléer en légumes à chaque gamelle, sinon elle marche sur 3 pattes (c'est le méridien du gros intestin qui passe par le coude, si j'avais suivi le traditionnel, elle se prenait des infiltrations de l'épaule gratos)

de préférence tout le monde au même régime, j'ai essayé les TOTW, sauf qu'elles sont énormes pour leurs mâchoires, impossible de les manger,

ils ont des advances mini, c'est très petits, ça leur convient très bien (goût, texture, taille, et gestion du poids) mais au vue de ce que l'ostéo m'a dit à une époque où j'étais hebergé et où les chiens avait viande crue et flocons, thaléia et cupidon montraient des signes d'intolérance, probablement aux céréales, j'aimerai passer à des crok sans céréale, pour qu'ils mangent moins en quantité et mieux en qualité

qui connait une crok sans céréale de petites tailles ?

----------


## YenZ

Les TOTW énormes ??? Avec Acana ou Orijen ce sont les plus petites croquettes sans céréales qui existent à ma connaissance, le pinsher nain de ma belle mère qui fait 3 à 3.5 kgs, et mes 2 chiens (de 5 et 8 kgs) les mangent sans problèmes... 

- soit tu humidifies les croquettes avant de les donner afin qu'ils mangent sans soucis
- soit tu pars sur une autre croquette car en sans céréales tu ne trouveras pas plus petit, mais à part pour ton chien qui a un problème de mâchoire, je ne comprends pas comment des chiens de 8 kgs ne peuvent pas croquer ce style de croquette...

Si tu veux de la croquette de mini taille, il faut viser d'autres marques comme advance, RC, PP etc...

----------


## bouba92

Les NÖW sont toutes petites et sans céréales

----------


## YenZ

Ah oui exact j'avais oublié Nöw, par contre je ne sais pas si elles sont bcp plus petites que TOTW ou autre, tu peux demander à Mofo ou odrey13 elles les utilisent et pourront surement te faire une photo et te comparer avec TOTW car Mofo a utilisé les 2 !
Par contre elles sont bcp plus chères... (80  le paquet de 11.5 kgs) à toi de voir si le budget peut suivre.

----------


## bouba92

73,5  chez APS Choice pour 11kg et quelques.....C vrai c cher, mais bon si ça peut éviter le veto 
Eh oui, je confirme les TOTW sont beaucoup plus grosses que les NÖW. Comme ils étaient en rupture j'ai donné des TOTW à la place des NÖW.

----------


## YenZ

oui 73.5 oups, je croyais que c'était 79.5... faut juste ajouter les frais de port !

----------


## bouba92

Oui et de mémoire ils sont assez élevés , moi je ne les paie pas car on se regroupe avec des copines et apres un certain montant c gratuit

----------


## odrey13

effectivement les now sont beaucoup plus petites que les totw , ma chihuahua de 1K6 arrive a les manger tres facilement

----------


## odrey13

je les commande sur Verlina , les frais de port sont gratuit a partir de 69 euros je crois

----------


## YenZ

odrey : au fait verlina et aps-choice ont reçu la gamme que tu prends pour ta louloutte si ça t'intéresse  ::

----------


## sunshine

je vais demander des tofs des NÖW

voilà la différence de taille, pour la même épaisseur, hélios est obligé de les concasser, et il ne s'en sort pas, ça le fatigue, et lui qui ne jure que par sa gamelle, est obligé de laisser à force d'essayer



si j'humidifie c'est peine perdue, il a beaucoup de mal avec les changements de textures et de goût, l'ostéo l'aide puisque maintenant il sait manger des morceaux de fromage, de viande, et aussi parfois un ptit bout de pain si je mets qqchose dessus, dernièrement il a même réussi à manger qs moules et des morceaux de crevettes avec grand plaisir (c'est des essais que je fais pour voir l'évolution avec l'ostéo)
la maltraitance lui a niqué la mâchoire, et ça comprime aussi les sens, notamment le goût et l'odorat
avec l'ostéo sa machoire a bougé de qqs mms, et en décomprimant tout ce qui en découle, maintenant il flaire !!!!

et voilà la gueule d'amour du ptit père

bègue important


le problème pour lui c'est que la machoire du haut n'est pas dans l'axe de celle du bas, et il a pas les dents dans le bonnes ordres ! c'est pas flagrant sur les tofs, mais faut voir la tête du véto  :: 



avec tout ça de traviole, et l'énergie qu'il dépense, bin c'est pas grave si le porte monnaie trinque (je m'habitue aux pâtes !) ::

----------


## YenZ

Enc***s qui osent maltraiter une pauvre bête sans défense... et quand tu vois tout le boulot derrière aussi bien physique que psychologique pour réparer les dégâts !
En tout cas il a une super bouille, il a l'air vraiment craquant !!
Je ne sais pas ce que tu lui donnes mais Mooooooosieur a la gueule toute propre, tu lui brosses les canines ?? parce que ça brille la dedans !
Bah faut croire que tu as trouvé la croquette idéale, si tant est que tes chiens aiment et supportent correctement, parce qu'à part Now tu ne trouveras pas plus petit en sans céréales, Mofo vient justement de m'écrire, si tu veux je lui demanderai si elle peut te faire une photo pour comparer la taille des Nöw avec une autre croquette (type TOTW si il lui en reste).

----------


## odrey13

merci Yenz j'ai passé commande !!!  ::

----------


## odrey13

croquettes now

----------


## sunshine

petit HS




> Enc***s qui osent maltraiter une pauvre bête sans défense... et quand tu vois tout le boulot derrière aussi bien physique que psychologique pour réparer les dégâts !
> En tout cas il a une super bouille, il a l'air vraiment craquant !!
> Je ne sais pas ce que tu lui donnes mais Mooooooosieur a la gueule toute propre, tu lui brosses les canines ?? parce que ça brille la dedans !
> Bah faut croire que tu as trouvé la croquette idéale, si tant est que tes chiens aiment et supportent correctement, parce qu'à part Now tu ne trouveras pas plus petit en sans céréales, Mofo vient justement de m'écrire, si tu veux je lui demanderai si elle peut te faire une photo pour comparer la taille des Nöw avec une autre croquette (type TOTW si il lui en reste).


il a des secrets hélios, parce qu'une machoire coincée, sans compter les carences quand t'es dans la rue sur les quais avec les rom', sans compter les coups, ça coince tout le reste, même le mental, la mâchoire le bloque jusqu'au bout de la queue, donc il commence seulement à se lâcher, à force d'ostéo, d'exercice, de massages, et surtout de lui faire prendre de l'assurance dans tout ce qu'il entreprends, c'est parfois compliqué de vouloir montrer à un copain qu'on est pas content quand on peut pas retrousser les babines, le message a du mal à passer, c'est en train de venir, il ne laisse plus cupidon prendre le dessus, maintenant il sait grogner pour du vrai, même si il sait qu'il ne pourra pas "attaquer"
c'est un crème celui là, c'est mon ptit soladt de plomb, qui croit parfois que le ciel va lui tomber encore sur la tête, d'un autre côté il est trèsexpressif, et ne se gène pas pour des mini bêtises, surtout si il a faim, c'est pour ça que je veille à la qualité que je donne, mais pas évident de trouver

alors hélios il sait voler !! en fait il ne sait courir qu'en un bloc



et après 2 ans d'adoption il sait sourire (sa langue reste souvent dans sa gueule, aération permanente !! il commence à faire des bisous tous les 36 du mois)



pour les dents blanches, devant ça va très bien, il a régulièrement des nonos frais, et d'autres en peau de buffle, parce que lui laver les dents c'est pas que c'est pas possible, c'est que ça le fait flipper à mort, dès qu'on touche à sa gueule, ça fait peur, même dans le bain, comme sa gueule n'est pas étanche, il a peur de la noyade (idem en balade près des ruisseaux, lac etc, mais on continue à travailler ça aussi)
à sa sortie de fourrière, il avait les dents noires, l'asso en le faisant castrer a demander un détartrage, en fait c'était juste un nettoyage, ça l'a rajeunit de 3 -4 ans à 10 mois !)
rappelle de vaccin ce mois ci, inspection des dents du fond pour voir si il faut nettoyer

je veux bien une tof des NÖW si c'est possible, en comparatif avec les TOTW? pour tester sur thaléia et ses boyaux à l'envers, elle a eu aussi sa dose de maltraitance

la maltraitance c'est du passé avec laquelle on vit au quotidien, on compose avec ::  sinon faut pas s'engager

----------


## YenZ

En tout cas bravo pour ton implication, avoir plusieurs chiens qui ont été victimes de maltraitance ce n'est pas toujours évident à gérer...
La confiance viendra petit à petit, mais c'est clair que c'est un gros boulot avant qu'il ne retrouve une totale confiance envers l'humain et ses congénères.
J'adore définitivement sa bouille, il me fait vraiment penser à notre chienne épagneule X papillon que nous avons perdu d'une tumeur mammaire, opérée mais qui a métastasé, il y a plus d'un an, et qui était de la même couleur, de la même taille, récupérée en SPA et avec la même bouille à croquer !

odrey13 vient de te poster une photo des now juste au-dessus en comparant avec une pièce de 1 centime, et je te mets une photo de TOTW avec une pièce de 5 cts

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il lui est arrivé quoi qui ait pu cauer un tel proognathisme ? Sa machoire a été cassée et s'est ressoudée ? J'ai du mal à imaginer.

----------


## sunshine

> Il lui est arrivé quoi qui ait pu cauer un tel proognathisme ? Sa machoire a été cassée et s'est ressoudée ? J'ai du mal à imaginer.


pdt une anesthésie pour un ptit bobo de patoune, mon véto a vérifié sa mâchoire,
hélios est bégu (on peut dire rétrognate ou prognate inversé) de naissance, sa mâchoire du bas n'est pas reculée par un choc, elle est trop courte, 
par contre le décalage entre le haut et le bas (donc gueule de travers) ; mon véto a réussi tjrs pdt le dodo à voir si c'était mobile,
on n'a pa fait de radio à l'époque car il n'y avait pas de nécessité de traiter, et puis quel traitement ?? en prime les dents ne sont pas alignées
les vétos pensent à une luxation, peut être avec fracture, et pas fait avec une caresse

je suis contente du résultat en ostéo, alors on continue, remettre la mâchoire et le reste en ordre lui permets de développer ses sens qui n'attendent que ça (et lui aussi !!)
une mâchoire à l'envers, c'est la ligne droite jusqu'à la queue, donc on prends tout dans son ensemble
il commence même à faire des trous avec ses pattes moins raides, et il y mets sa truffe dans le fond pour niffer

il compense avec la vue et l'ouïe, on ne voit pas que c'est un chien qui ne flaire pas bcp, qui hésite pour goûter qqchose, qui reste trop près de moi quand les copains s'éclatent dans les champs, mais moi je le sais et je vois l'avant-après (il a pas du teckel pour rien !)

on verra si il aime les crok now, c'est un ptit chien qui a besoin de bcp en quantité, et pas un pête de gras  ::

----------


## Maya83

Petite parenthèse, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer le délai de livraison avec zooplus.fr?

----------


## YenZ

48h en général 72 au pire si tout va bien

----------


## Maya83

Merci beaucoup. Zooplus.es est en panne de Acana jusqu'au 15, j'ai donc commandé hier sur le zooplus.fr. J'ai pas reçu de mail pour me dire que c'était en cours (contrairement à ma commande sur zooplus.es où j'avais commandé également un dimache et reçu un mail dès le lendemain). Ouf ça devrait aller, je ne devrais pas tomber en rade.
J'ai pas l'habitude de commander sur le net, va falloir que je m'organise...

----------


## delphine07

ben je comprends pas car moi sur les zooplus, c'est jamais arrivé si vite faut bien que j' attende 1 semaine  ::  et zoo espagne c'est kif kif.
y a que sur nourrir comme la nature que je reçois le lendemain si je commande par exple le lundi matin au plus tard ça arrive le surlendemain de la commande

----------


## Maya83

byzarre... zooplus.es commande passée dimanche soir (genre 21h), livraison avec chronopost le mercredi midi.
J'ai reçu un mail hier soir tard pour me dire que ma commande était en cours d'acheminement sur zooplus.fr,  j'espère la recevoir demain.

----------


## Maya83

Commande reçue à 8h, je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ça soit si tôt, j'ai fait un méga bon dans mon lit!!

Concernant la transition, j'en suis à 7 jours de mélange , j'ai encore de quoi mélanger jusqu'à dimanche je pense, ça suffira? J'ai lu qu'il fallait une très longue période de transition, mais mes chiens ont des selles normales, mon BA ne pète plus (sauf hier!) et ne rote presque plus (oui je sais, mon chien est charmant!!). Ma femelle nickel, comme d'hab.
Mes chiens sont habitués à boire dans les lacs, ruisseaux, flaques lors des balades en forêt, je pense qu'ils ont une bonne flore intestinale.

Par contre je ne vais pas suivre leur recommandation par rapport au poids de mes chiens. ça me parait énorme, et je trouve qu'ils ont pris un peu de poids, malgré une activité physique accrue. Il va falloir que je fasse attention.

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai vu sur "nourrir comme la nature" qu'ils ne vendraient plus de totw wetlands après écoulement des stocks car mauvais retours de clients par rapport aux high prairie, ils vont les remplacer par la gamme à l'agneau dont parlait yenz quelques pages en arrière

----------


## MuzaRègne

> pdt une anesthésie pour un ptit bobo de patoune, mon véto a vérifié sa mâchoire,
> hélios est bégu (on peut dire rétrognate ou prognate inversé) de naissance, sa mâchoire du bas n'est pas reculée par un choc, elle est trop courte, 
> par contre le décalage entre le haut et le bas (donc gueule de travers)


§Ha d'accord merci beaucoup pour ces explications, c'est plus clair - oui le pauvre il cumule, malformation congénitale + séquelles de maltraitance, c'est chouette que l'osthéo puisse le soulager. Fais lui de go bisous de ma part  :Big Grin:  .




> Concernant la transition, j'en suis à 7 jours de mélange , j'ai encore de quoi mélanger jusqu'à dimanche je pense, ça suffira? J'ai lu qu'il fallait une très longue période de transition, mais mes chiens ont des selles normales, mon BA ne pète plus (sauf hier!) et ne rote presque plus (oui je sais, mon chien est charmant!!). Ma femelle nickel, comme d'hab.
> Mes chiens sont habitués à boire dans les lacs, ruisseaux, flaques lors des balades en forêt, je pense qu'ils ont une bonne flore intestinale.


Une transition sur une semaine c'est très bien pour la plupart des cas, l'essentiel est que les selles sont OK, ne t'inquiète pas. Ceux qui posent problème c'est comme tu dis ceux qui ne voient jamais rien d'autre que toujours les mêmes croquettes.

----------


## labradounette

Yenz, je sais je me répète  ::   mais crois -tu qu'on peut espérer ces nouvelles formules sans riz ?
                                         duck et poire bartlett, miam miam !!!!

Google Traduction rocky

----------


## YenZ

Comme je te le disais par MP ces formules n'ont en fait rien de nouveau, ce sont juste certaines formules avec du riz qui correspondent à certains types de chiens (petit, grand, qui doit maigrir...), mais tu ne les trouveras pas en sans céréales, mais les 4 gammes sans céréales qui existent sont excellentes aussi, même si il n'y a pas de poire ou autre, tu as une gamme volaille (prairie), une poisson (pacifica), une agneau (grasslands), et la nouvelle (ranchlands) au bœuf, foie de bœuf et agneau.

----------


## Jade01

> bon ben comme je le fais de temps en temps (si ça peut aider d'autres personnes), je continue mon témoignage sur les arden grange agneau+riz.
> J'en suis toujours ravie 
> Coyot Boy atteint de MICI est toujours nickel avec ses croquettes et il supporte même la patée (j'en rajoute un peu aux croquettes le soir depuis que j'ai lu qu'un mélange sec+humide semble réduire considérablement le risque de retournement d'estomac).
> Mes pepettes sont superbes aussi 
> La chienne de ma maman qui avait souvent des selles molles et malodorantes, un vilain poil et faisait des pets immondes, n'a plus rien de tout ça 
> Les jeunes chiens de mon copain pètent la forme aussi.
> 
> De plus ils sont très sérieux, la livraison est rapide, en cas de soucis, vous avez toujours quelqu'un de sympa pour vous répondre et le prix est raisonnable (tarif dégressif). Je paye, en moyenne, 4420 le sac de 15 kilos 
> 
> voili voilou


Jusqu'à présent mes chiens étaient au Proplan, mais entre les cacas mous qui puent , les pets foireux qui nous empestent  :: , tu m'as décidée, en plus ya une promo ici http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/d..._grange/190001 donc c'est parti je teste et je vous dirai!

----------


## delphine07

> j'ai vu sur "nourrir comme la nature" qu'ils ne vendraient plus de totw wetlands après écoulement des stocks car mauvais retours de clients par rapport aux high prairie, ils vont les remplacer par la gamme à l'agneau dont parlait yenz quelques pages en arrière



ah oui  ::  j' aurai cru que ce serait plutot celle au bison

 ben j'espère que ma loutre supportera les croq a l' agneau sinon elle n' aura que le saumon, j'espère qu'elles ne seront pas supprimée car vive la galère après ::   (ou je commanderai ailleurs)

----------


## naboule

est ce que vous connaissez une marque de croquettes TRES appetentes? j'ai éssayé plein de marques ,mais il refuse de manger,RC,proplan,origen,totw...,rien a faire,j'ai éssayé de les mouiller,pas bon!mélangées avec de la patée,rien!,j'ai rajouté de l'huile de saumon(et meme d'autres!) car j'ai lu sur le forum que plein de chiens adorent ça,mais c'est encore pire,il déteste(aussi!)l'huile :: ,bref c'est un boulet,les seules croquettes qu'il a mangé avec appétit,c'est de la grosse daubasse : les frolic,rondes et molles en forme d'anneaux,si vous avez des idées,parce que pour le moment,il barfe(et il chipote encore pour manger!),mais comme je bouge pas mal,c'est vraiment pas pratique... ::

----------


## YenZ

Tu peux essayer Platinum c'est très appétent et plutôt de bonne qualité (surtout la gamme à l'agneau), ou en plus appétent tu as aussi la gamme humide de chez Platinum.
Toutes les infos ici =) www.platinum-france.com

----------


## lealouboy

> Jusqu'à présent mes chiens étaient au Proplan, mais entre les cacas mous qui puent , les pets foireux qui nous empestent , tu m'as décidée, en plus ya une promo ici http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/d..._grange/190001 donc c'est parti je teste et je vous dirai!


Ah ben écoutes tu me tiendras au courant  :Big Grin: 
Même mon véto commence à s'intéresser à ces croquettes  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Naboule, j'avais reçu un "échatillon" de lukullus avec une commande zooplus et mes chiens devenaient dingues quand je sortais le petit sachet (utilisé en friandise).

Après je ne sais pas du tout si ce sont des bonnes croquettes.
De plus, sur mes 3 chiens, Coyot est un aspirateur à croquettes et Daïs boufferait des cailloux, si j'en mettais dans sa gamelle  :: 
Seule Djobi est difficile mais elle était fan aussi de ces petites friandises.

----------


## Jade01

> Ah ben écoutes tu me tiendras au courant 
> Même mon véto commence à s'intéresser à ces croquettes


Je vais avoir du mal à te tenir au courant  :: 




> Dear Miss ******** ,
> 
> Thank you for your current order, number 19836332.
> 
> Due to unforeseen delivery problems, the product you ordered is currently unavailable.  For this reason, we were forced to cancel your order.  
> 
> Please let us know if you would still like to receive the product at a later time.  If this is the case, we would be happy to send it to you as soon as it becomes available.  If the product was a sale item or contained a free gift, this may not be possible because many of our special offers are only available for a limited time.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.

----------


## YenZ

> Naboule, j'avais reçu un "échatillon" de lukullus avec une commande zooplus et mes chiens devenaient dingues quand je sortais le petit sachet (utilisé en friandise).
> 
> Après je ne sais pas du tout si ce sont des bonnes croquettes.
> De plus, sur mes 3 chiens, Coyot est un aspirateur à croquettes et Daïs boufferait des cailloux, si j'en mettais dans sa gamelle 
> Seule Djobi est difficile mais elle était fan aussi de ces petites friandises.


Ouais c'est plutôt une bonne marque, seuls bémols, "seulement" 30 à 35% de viande (ce qui est déjà bcp mieux que la moyenne), et présence à la fois de riz, de pomme de terre, et de pulpe de betterave, et aussi un rapport prot/matières grasses trop faible (23/10 ou 24/10 contre 25/12 minimum recommandé), mais sinon ça reste une alternative acceptable, quoi que pour le prix il y a quand encore mieux.

----------


## lealouboy

Ben écoutes je viens de recevoir un code promo de 10% valable jusqu'au 16  :: A savoir qu'à partir de 70 tu as déjà 10% d'office  :: Je viens juste de recevoir la commande donc je ne m'en servirai pas, je peux te donner le code si tu veux  :Big Grin: 

Ce message est pour Jade  ::

----------


## Jade01

Tu commandes aussi sur Zooplus.co.uk toi?  ::

----------


## Jade01

> Ouais c'est plutôt une bonne marque, seuls bémols, "seulement" 30 à 35% de viande (ce qui est déjà bcp mieux que la moyenne), et présence à la fois de riz, de pomme de terre, et de pulpe de betterave, et aussi un rapport prot/matières grasses trop faible (23/10 ou 24/10 contre 25/12 minimum recommandé), mais sinon *ça reste une alternative acceptable, quoi que pour le prix il y a quand encore mieux*.


Lesquelles par exemple?

----------


## YenZ

Oui il m'est déjà arrivé de commander sur le zooplus anglais, espagnol, allemand, belge ou français, pour connaitre les autres croquettes dont je te parlais regarde la liste que j'ai laissé quelques pages en arrière, page 63 je crois.
En vrac Orijen, Acana, TOTW, Applaws, Nutrivet Instinct, DLG, Platinum, Nöw etc...

----------


## Chinooka

Le problème en donnant le n° des pages, c'est que ça ne correspond pas toujours... par exemple j'en suis actuellement à la page 36 et tu parles de la page 63 ! On peut définir dans son profil la longueur des pages !

Ceci dit, YenZ bravo pour ta patience à répondre à tout le monde et toujours gentiment  ::  ! Je garde ce post en réserve pour le jour où j'aurai le temps de tout lire !

----------


## Jade01

Bon ! j'ai commandé des TOTW, je n'en ai pris qu'un sac pour essayer  :: 

Merci à Lealouboy et à YenZ  ::

----------


## naboule

merci pour vos réponses,je vais essayer... ::

----------


## YenZ

> Le problème en donnant le n° des pages, c'est que ça ne correspond pas toujours... par exemple j'en suis actuellement à la page 36 et tu parles de la page 63 ! On peut définir dans son profil la longueur des pages !
> 
> Ceci dit, YenZ bravo pour ta patience à répondre à tout le monde et toujours gentiment  ! Je garde ce post en réserve pour le jour où j'aurai le temps de tout lire !


Pour la longueur des pages je n'ai pas trouvé où l'on pouvait la changer, je crois que dorénavant c'est fixe, ce que semble confirmer le webmaster ici

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-Nouveau-style

Mais ça se peut qu'il ait effectivement un léger décalage si il y a eu de la modération entre ce qui est annoncé et la réalité.
Et merci pour les compliments, ainsi qu'à Jade01, si ça peut aider certains à mieux nourrir leurs toutous et à moindre cout, c'est le but de ce topic  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Tu commandes aussi sur Zooplus.co.uk toi?


Non je commande sur ardengrange.fr  :Big Grin: 

Mais je vois que tu tentes TOTW  :Big Grin: 
J'espère que ça conviendra bien à tes loups  :Big Grin:

----------


## lealouboy

> Pour la longueur des pages je n'ai pas trouvé où l'on pouvait la changer, je crois que dorénavant c'est fixe, ce que semble confirmer le webmaster ici
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-Nouveau-style
> 
> Mais ça se peut qu'il ait effectivement un léger décalage si il y a eu de la modération entre ce qui est annoncé et la réalité.
> Et merci pour les compliments, ainsi qu'à Jade01, si ça peut aider certains à mieux nourrir leurs toutous et à moindre cout, c'est le but de ce topic


ben merci quand même  :Big Grin: 
c'est très sympa de prendre le temps de conseiller chacun et d'expliquer pourquoi telle ou telle marque est ou non adaptée  :Big Grin:

----------


## Taysa

YenZ si t'as le temps tu devrais faire un post global a mettre en post-it car la tu ne cesses de te repeter et les nouveaux reviennent toujorurs demander la meme chose ce qui est normal  :Smile:  

On m'a conseiller le gosbi agneau avant le acana agneau qu'en penses tu ? 

Merci pour tes reponses  ::

----------


## YenZ

Pour le post global pourquoi pas, si un modo passe par la et me confirme qu'il/elle mettra le topic en post it ok, parce que je n'ai pas envie de le faire "dans le vent".

Entre gosbi et acana on ne peut pas vraiment comparer, gosbi contient du riz, Acana (grasslands) est sans céréales, sinon je pense qu'il y a plus de viande dans Acana (et des chondroprotecteurs), les rapports Ca/Ph sont à peu près identiques (1.6 Gosbi, 1.5 Acana), et niveau prix aussi, peut-être un peu moins cher pour Gosbi, et encore tout dépend où tu achètes Acana.
Je ne sais pas qui t'a conseillé plutôt gosbi, mais si c'est Mr Faure (NCLN) ça ne m'étonne pas vu qu'il ne vend pas le nouvel Acana  ::

----------


## Taysa

Pas exactement lui mais la source vient de la oui  :Smile:  

Non il me disait que le acana grassland etait trop gras avec peu de viandes comparer au gosbi qui tombait avec 36% d agneau. 
Et surtout que oui niveau prix acana c etait pas le top en comparaison. 

Je pense repasser sur une marque avec cereales je sais pas jy reflechis encore lol

----------


## YenZ

Après avoir discuté plusieurs fois avec lui, j'ai fini par me faire ma propre idée, même si il est vrai qu'il est de bons conseils, je me suis assez vite rendu compte qu'il cherchait surtout à vendre ses produits, et il n'hésitera pas à te dire qu'un produit est meilleur qu'un autre à partir du moment ou il ne vend pas le produit en question.

C'est un peu comme pour le Weetlands chez TOTW qu'il ne commercialisera plus, alors qu'à ma connaissance celui qui est le plus "difficile" pour la majorité des chiens est le Prairie (car viande de bison et tous les chiens ne sont pas habitués et ne tolèrent pas parfaitement), bref perso je pense qu'il a tort sur le taux de viande chez Acana, par rapport au gras je ne peux pas te dire par contre, c'est sur que sur le papier c'est 17 ou 18% de matières grasses contre 16 je crois chez Gosbi, c'est pas phénoménal non plus comme écart.
Avec ou sans céréales à la rigueur peu importe du moment que c'est de qualité, même si perso je préfère partir sur un "bon" sans céréales.
Pour le prix encore une fois c'est pas forcément vrai, si tu prends le Grasslands sur zooplus.es (http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...o_perros/acana) c'est 60  le sac de 13.5, ou 108  les 2 (-5% donc 102.5  les 27 kgs), quand tu vois que gosbi c'est 112  (-5% donc 106.5  les 30 kgs), c'est kif kif à 5  près par 2 sacs donc encore une fois l'argument du prix est à moitié vrai, sauf si tu prends Acana sur tous les autres sites ou c'est bcp plus cher !

----------


## Taysa

Moui mais non je paye pas ce prix la moi le Gosbi ! Et la personne le vend le grasslands donc je pense pas ca soit ca ! Il m'a donner une reponse exacte et bien construite mais j'ai du me rapeler a me souvenir de peur de dire une connerie faut je redemande. ! Pinaise quand je vois combien je paye mon applaws et que j'en suis totalement satisfaite je te dis pas comme j'ai les boules quand je vois le prix de chez acana ou totw alors que la compo est moins bien  :Frown:  ca m'aide pas du tout a me decider en fait je sais pas sk tu vois ce qu je veux dire lol

----------


## delphine07

et tu changes par ce qu'il n'y aura plus de applaws ?




> C'est un peu comme pour le Weetlands chez TOTW qu'il ne commercialisera plus, alors qu'à ma connaissance celui qui est le plus "difficile" pour la majorité des chiens est le Prairie (car viande de bison et tous les chiens ne sont pas habitués et ne tolèrent pas parfaitement)


moi aussi, ça me parait bizarre  ::

----------


## Taysa

Exact ! Ou alors je commande en gros mais j'ai pas 1500€ a mettre d'avance cette fois ci donc tampis !

----------


## Taysa

C'est Pas bizarre je vous en ai deja parler plus haut ^^ 

Les gammes bison et weetlands expriment de fort retour negatif !

----------


## YenZ

Le problème avec les retours négatifs c'est qu'il faut savoir le pourquoi, est-ce que le chien tolère vraiment mal ? Est-ce que la transition a été faite correctement ? Si oui comment et sur combien de temps ? Est-ce que le dosage de croquettes est le bon ? (ce qui n'est pas évident vu qu'il y a peu d'infos la dessus, ou alors faut traduire les quantités)

Bref tout ça pour dire que je ne suis pas certain que les retours négatifs dont tu parles soit "réels", ce que je veux dire par la c'est est-ce que tout a été fait correctement et est-ce bien le chien qui ne supporte pas ??
Lles autres sites comme croqadom, zooplus ou croqfrance en sont par exemple très satisfaits et ont de très bons retours, surtout des éleveurs (de diverses races), ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que c'est plutôt un bon produit (hormis les minéraux trop élevés), car les éleveurs savent souvent mieux ce qu'ils font que n'importe quel particulier lambda...

----------


## Taysa

Honnetement je n'en sais rien je ne m'interesse pas au TOTW !

----------


## Taysa

Quand j'y pense me faudrait deux gammes.1. Pour la saison sport / concours de avril mai a fin septembre ou la me faut du ultra premium 2. Tout l'inverse vu que les chiens ne font quasi rien hormis une les ballades. T'en penses quoi du coup ? Ui suis chiante je sais  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YenZ

Nutrivet Instinct pour mai à septembre (ultra prenium sur nutrivet.fr), et Acana sans céréales le reste du temps (ou autre)

----------


## Taysa

Coool je connaissais pas merkiiii 

Je pense faire nutrivet Energetic en saison sport et le dietetic en dehors ca evitera trop de changements si ganja les aiment j'ai deja du mal a trouver  :Smile:

----------


## Saigure

Excusez moi de débarquer... Mais juste si je pouvais savoir en 3 mots si Purina Proplan Senior est un aliment de bonne qualité, ça serait aidant...
Merci à vous. Je demande pas un avis détaillé pour pas faire perdre de temps hein, pas de souci.  ::

----------


## Maya83

Il faut que tu mettes la compo je pense.

----------


## YenZ

Saigure : en un mot, non ! Lis les dernières pages de ce topic afin de te faire une idées sur un aliment de qualité

----------


## Saigure

Je t'avouerai que ce genre de sujets ne m'intéresse pas YenZ, pas en profondeur tout du moins.
J'ai lu plusieurs de vos posts au dessus et honnêtement, je ne comprends pas tout, c'est bien bien obscur pour une novice larguée à qui ce genre de sujet technique ne parle pas. Alors sur 51 pages, j'ai vite lâché l'affaire.
Donc je me réfère à l'avis des gens que j'estime de confiance. Je pensais qu'un produit vendu par un vétérinaire était de bonne qualité. Je me suis donc plantée, ça arrive.
Je vais remonter juste histoire de trouver une marque que vous avez l'air de trouver bien, et j'achèterai ça.

----------


## Jade01

> Oui il m'est déjà arrivé de commander sur le zooplus anglais, espagnol, allemand, belge ou français, pour connaitre les autres croquettes dont je te parlais regarde la liste que j'ai laissé quelques pages en arrière, page 63 je crois.
> En vrac Orijen, Acana, TOTW, Applaws, Nutrivet Instinct, DLG, Platinum, Nöw etc...


Saigure, mes chiens étaient au Proplan aussi, et à force de lire que c'est de la *** j'ai demandé un avis ici et voici au dessus les marques que YenZ m'a conseillées (merci encore  :Smile: ). Cela t'aidera car ça limite le choix, après pour toi spécifiquement il te faut une gamme sénior, ce qui limitera encore plus , donc tu devrais trouver ton bonheur, enfin celui de papy  ::

----------


## Taysa

Tu peux tenter le profine senior !

----------


## Saigure

Merci *Jade* et *Taysa*!
Vous me sauvez la vie. 
La perspective de devoir parcourir, essayer de vainement décrypter, les posts sur les croquettes et leurs taux pendant 2 heures ne me réjouissait pas franchement lol, je serai honnête.   :: 

*Jade* : J'ai mis des photos de Papy Gabin dans la Galerie Photo hihi. On entame notre 3eme semaine de vie avec lui. C'est un amour...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je t'ai mis ce qui a mon sens se rapproche le plus du pro plan ce n'est rien  ::  

Apres sur un papi je ne conseille pas du sans cereales si il n'en a jamais eu donc il te reste le profine senior ou d'autres mais apres je maitrise moins les autres gammes !

----------


## Saigure

Je ne sais pas du tout comment il a été nourri avant... Il vient d'arriver à la maison et il a 12 ans.  ::

----------


## Jade01

> Merci *Jade* et *Taysa*!
> Vous me sauvez la vie. 
> La perspective de devoir parcourir, essayer de vainement décrypter, les posts sur les croquettes et leurs taux pendant 2 heures ne me réjouissait pas franchement lol, je serai honnête.  
> 
> *Jade* : J'ai mis des photos de Papy Gabin dans la Galerie Photo hihi. On entame notre 3eme semaine de vie avec lui. C'est un amour...


Oh oui je l'ai vu !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ah oui donc si tu ne sais pas je pense que profine peut etre bien  ::  

Yenz te confirmera cela !

----------


## Carole!

Hello à tous,

Je suis à la recherche de croquettes pour mon loulou qui est actuellement sous RC Selection (voir compo ci-dessous).

protéine brute
                                                      25.0 %



graisse brute
                                                      12.0 %



fibre brute
                                                      2.8 %



cendre brute
                                                      6.5 %



calcium
                                                      1.3 %



phosphore
                                                      0.9 %



énergie
                                                      3850.0 Kcal/kg



énergie métabolisable
                                                      3850.0 Kcal






C'est un petit croisé braque de 2 ans qui court tous les jours 1h au parc canin après son pote staff, sans compter les 3 autres balades de la journée.

Tout ça pour dire qu'il se dépense assez. Je suis prête à mettre le prix pour qu'il mange mieux.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Taysa

On a citer suffisamment de marques pour que tu y fasses ron choix donc je remet un echantillon : orijen applaws nutrivet acana et toutes les autres que yenz cites plus haut la je cite uniquement des sans cereales !

----------


## Carole!

::  j'avais lu en diagonale, shame on me!

Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Darlow

Est-ce que quelqu'un donne des Acana Puppy à son chien? 
Quels sont les avantages/inconvénients de choisir pour un chiot les Acana Puppy ou bien les Acana sans céréales adaptées à tous les âges?

----------


## YenZ

J'ai donné du sans céréales mais pas du puppy (avec céréales), il n'y a pas vraiment d'avantages ou inconvénients, dans un cas tu as toute la gamme avec céréales et avec le marketing qui va avec, donc une gamme pour chaque chien (petits chiots, grands chiots, séniors, qui doit maigrir, adultes petites ou grandes tailles, sportifs etc...), ou le sans céréales qui convient à tout le monde ce qui est pratique, et de qualité un peu supérieure, à toi de voir en fonction de ton budget et de ce que supporte le mieux ton chien.

----------


## Darlow

Merci YenZ.  :Smile: 
En fait, actuellement mes 2 chiens mangent des Acana sans céréales et les digèrent bien, mais je me posais la question si l'un ou l'autre était mieux car d'après mon véto ma chienne (de 10 mois) a grandit trop vite et ce n'est pas bon pour ses pattes. Du coup je me demandais si avec la gamme Puppy sa croissance serait plus harmonieuse ou si ça n'a rien à voir?

----------


## YenZ

Oui c'est clair que si elle pousse trop vite ce n'est pas bon pour ses articulations, surtout si c'est une grande race, tu peux toujours essayer une des gammes puppy qui sont ici

http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/fr/products.php

Peut-être qu'effectivement elle poussera moins vite, mais rien de sur vu que les taux sont sensiblement les mêmes en sans céréales ou en puppies avec céréales (sauf le large breed un peu moins gras), ou alors il faudrait la passer sur une gamme adultes avec céréales un peu moins riche, mais elle est peut-être un peu jeune pour ça, sauf si c'est une petite ou moyenne race !

Sinon tu as une autre solution, c'est supplémenter la gamelle avec un produit conçu exprès pour les articulations des chiots,  chiens sportifs ou âgés, si ça t'intéresse je peux t'en conseiller un très bien ici

http://www.amikinos.fr/index.php?pag...&id_produit=16

----------


## Darlow

Je vais essayer les Puppy Large Breed et on verra ce qu'elle en pense!  :: 
 Disons qu'elle a poussé d'un coup il y a quelques tems, là ça fait un moment qu'elle ne change pas trop mais le véto m'a dit de faire attention, d'où mes questions. 
Comme elle est bien dodue, si les Puppy Large Breed sont un peu moins grasses, de toute façon je pense que ce sera bénéfique.
Merci encore pour tes conseils!  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Darlow j'ai oublié de te préciser où tu pourras trouver la gamme Puppy large Breed car tous les sites ne la proposent pas !

sur le zooplus allemand au meilleur prix ici =) http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...enfutter/acana
 (10% de réduc à la première commande, 5% à partir de 100 € d'achat avec un code, 5% de réduction en s'inscrivant à la newsletter avec un code qui arrive par mail sous 24h).

le zooplus "global" ici =) http://www.zooplus.com/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/acana  (mêmes réductions que le zooplus allemand sauf 5% à la première commande au lieu de 10)

sur le site de l'importateur français ici =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/boutique...e-breed-13,5Kg

sur wanimo =) http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq.../acana-sf7359/

Le plus avantageux reste 1 des 2 zooplus, mais ils sont en rupture actuellement, les produits sont attendus pour dans 2 semaines et demi, sinon il te reste pets-animalia ou wanimo pour commander  ::

----------


## Darlow

Merci YenZ!

----------


## Jade01

> Bon ! j'ai commandé des TOTW, je n'en ai pris qu'un sac pour essayer 
> 
> Merci à Lealouboy et à YenZ



Croquettes reçues aujourd'hui! il y avait un jouet en cadeau, mes nouilles en ont peur  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Bon, vu que je suis blasée par ce que je viens d'apprendre concernant les croquettes pour mon chat, je viens voir ici en mm temps pour mes chiens histoire de poursuivre sur ma mauvaise humeur ...

Je précise de suite que je n'y connais rien de rien en croquettes, que je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages du topic donc je demanderai juste un avis aux "pros" !

Mes chiens mangent des croquettes Acana Grasslands à l'agneau (c'est une gamme sans céréales) ... Bon, j'ai beau être une néophyte de la croquette pour chien, je sais quand même lire une compo et voir si c'est bien de la viande (et pas de la farine de chais pas déshydratée), si y a du riz et tout le bazar mais j'ai un doute du coup ... Je suis pas forcément sûre de mes compétences en "croquettologie" (vu le choix des croquettes chat) et ici aussi, chez Acana je vois que le pourcentage de viande n'est pas précisé donc ça ne me plait pas !!!  ::  Pourtant, je pensais bien faire, soit ... Ce sont de bonnes croquettes ou pas ? Parce que si vous me dites que ce n'est pas le cas, je me pends de suite, je suis déjà debout sur la chaise là ...

Merci pour les réponses d'avance ...

----------


## Taysa

Si ce sont bien les grasslands ce sont des sans cereales et c'esr une bonne gamme de croquettes donc si elle convient a ton/tes chiens n'en changent pas !

----------


## Kybou!

> Si ce sont bien les grasslands ce sont des sans cereales et c'esr une bonne gamme de croquettes donc si elle convient a ton/tes chiens n'en changent pas !



Alleluia !!!! Merci pour la réponse !  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Si ce sont bien les grasslands ce sont des sans cereales et c'esr une bonne gamme de croquettes donc si elle convient a ton/tes chiens n'en changent pas !


Je dirai même une très bonne gamme avec entre 50 et 60% de viande  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ce sont les Grasslands agneau et poisson, je ne vois pas de céréales dans la compo !  ::

----------


## YenZ

Bah oui comme tu le disais plus haut c'est une gamme sans céréales, et alors c'est plutôt mieux !!!!  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Franchement je n'y connais rien donc je vous fais confiance !

----------


## May-May

Je continue mon tour des promos ! Dans la pub Jardil*and que je viens de recevoir, j'ai vu des super promos du 25 janvier (demain) au 5 février ! Mais je ne sais pas si c'est dans tous les Jardil*and ou pas... Voici le scan de la pub :

----------


## YenZ

Des promos oui, mais sur de l'aliment qui ne vaut rien, dommage mais merci quand même  ::

----------


## May-May

> Des promos oui, mais sur de l'aliment qui ne vaut rien, dommage mais merci quand même


Il y a quand même des RC et des Hill's ! Après, pour les croquettes Jardil*nd, on s'en fiche un peu...

----------


## YenZ

C'est justement des RC, PP ou Hill's dont je parle ! Et jardiland on en parle même pas...

----------


## May-May

Pourquoi les RC ne sont pas de bonne qualité ? (Comme pour l'instant je n'ai que des chats, je ne me suis pas encore tournée vers l'alimentation des chiens). J'ai déjà eu des chiens chez mes parents, ils en ont toujours d'ailleurs et sont nourris au RC (ce qui, pour moi, reste mieux que les croquettes de supermarché). Et il n'y a jamais eu de problèmes particuliers : beau poil, belles dents, bon transit, etc, etc.

----------


## YenZ

Je te conseille de lire tout ce topic ou du moins en partie car on y a déjà expliqué X fois les mêmes choses, RC tout comme PP est une marque très utilisée (merci le marketing), mais qui niveau compo ne vaut pas grand chose, blindé de céréales (allergènes + présence de mycotoxines), de gluten, de conservateurs chimiques cancérigènes, peu de viande (20%), bref au final tu peux avoir 100 fois mieux pour mois cher ou au même prix, ça se peut que tes chiens le supportent très bien mais qualitativement on est très loin du compte, il est de même pour les chats  :: 
Sinon oui ça reste au-dessus de la bouffe de supermarché, encore heureux vu le prix que ça coute !

----------


## May-May

Je pensais bien que ça avait du être rabâché, désolée de te faire radoter  :: 

Je vais prendre le temps de lire tout le sujet alors. Merci  ::

----------


## draks

Le problème des RC et PP c'est effectivement un gros soucis de rapport qualité/prix. 
Sur un paquet de croquettes vendus 50€ (voir 60-70€ même), tu payes la marque mais certainement pas la qualité.
A la rigueur si c'était vendu 20-25€ les 15kg, ça présenterait un intérêt, mais là, c'est le néant tellement il y a mieux pour moins cher.

----------


## Kybou!

> Bah oui comme tu le disais plus haut c'est une gamme sans céréales, *et alors c'est plutôt mieux* !!!!


Oui oui, ça je le savais, j'avais bien compris pour les céréales, je me suis juste mal exprimée ! Merci en tt cas pour les réponses ! 
 ::

----------


## caro180489

bonjour à tous, 

mon chien est actuellement nourri avec eukanuba chien stérilisé (sur les conseils d'une vendeuse en animalerie...il avait un léger surpoids et tout est rentré dans l'ordre) mais j'ai découvert (mieux vaut tard que jamais....) que cette marque teste ses produits, marque que je n'aurai pas achetée si je l'avais su avant....bref du coup je me suis penchée sur les marques qui ne testent pas, j'en ai retenue 3 mais je ne sais pas interpréter la compo, si celles que j'ai sélectionnées sont bonnes ou pas....bref pour info mon chien à 2 ans, c'est un teckel croisé york,il fait +/- 8kg il aime dormir mais est assez joueur vu son age....


 HUSSE OPTIMAL MINI

 Ingredients:
 Poulet, riz, froment,  graisse animale, pulpe de betteraves, hydrolisats de protéines de  poulet, graines de lin, poisson déshydraté, huile de saumon, levure de  bière, sel, fructooligosaccharides, oeufs entiers séchés, lécithine,  extraits de tagètes, algues de mer, extraits de graines de raisins.

 Analyse moyenne:
 Protéine brute 28%, matières grasses brutes 18%, minéraux 8,0%, fibres
 brutes 2,5%, calcium 1,2%, phosphore 0,8.

 Additifs:
 Vitamine A 12 500 UI/Kg, vitamine D3 1250 UI/kg, vitamine E 400 mg/kg,  cuivre (sulfate de cuivre (II)) 10 mg/kg, contient antioxydant approuvé  par CE : tocopherol. 

JOSERA MINIWELL

 INGREDIENTS: viandes de volailles moulues  déshydratée, riz, grain de maïs entier, maïs moulu déshydraté, graisse  de poulet, pulpe de betteraves séchées, minéraux, levure, poudre de  chicorée. 

 ANALYSE: Protéine brute 27%, matières grasses brutes 16%, fibre brute 2,5%, cendres brutes 7%, calcium 1,40%, phosphore 1,00%. 

 Additifs par kg: Vit. A 18000 U.I. (Unité interna-tionale), Vit. D3  1800 U.I., Vit. E 220 mg (alpha-tocophérol acétate), cuivre 25 mg  (chélate cuivreux glycocolle, hydraté).

 Avec antioxydants: extraits de tocophérol d'origine naturelle (= vitamine E naturelle).


ARDEN GRANGE AGNEAU/RIZ PETITE RACE

 Ingrédients
 Viande  séchée d'agneau (30% minimum), riz entier (26% minimum), maïs entier,  graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave, levure de bière séchée, oeuf en  poudre, farine de poisson, graines de lin, huile de poisson, minéraux,  vitamines, nucleotides, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS) prébiotiques,  manno-oligosaccharides (MOS) prébiotiques, extrait d'airelle, sulfate de  chondroitine, sulfate de glucosamine, méthyl-sulfonyle-méthane (MSM),  extrait de yucca. Conservée avec un mélange de tocophérols et d'extrait  de romarin.

 Valeur nutritionelle
 Protéines brutes 25 %,  Matières graisses brutes 16 %, Cendres brutes 6 %, Cellulose brute 2 %,  Humidité 8%, Omega-6 3,5%, Oméga-3 0,4%, Vitamine A 15.000 UI/kg,  Vitamine D3 1.500 UI/ kg, Vitamine E 80 UI/kg, Calcium 1,53%, Phosphore P  1,1%, Cuivre 20 mg /kg (sous la forme de sulfate de cuivre).

 Energie 415 cals/100g


compo eukanuba chien stérilisés 

*Constituants analytiques:*
Protéines: 22,0%,  Matières grasses: 7,0%, Acides gras Oméga-6: 1,15%, Acides gras Oméga-3:  0,17%, Humidité: 8,00%, Cendres brutes: 6,30%, Fibres brutes: 3,00%,  Calcium: 1,00%, Phosphore: 0,80%.
* Additifs: Vitamines:* 
Vitamine A: 70.000IU/kg, Vitamine D3: 900IU/kg, Vitamine E (α-tocophérol): 200mg/kg, L-carnitine: 50mg/kg, β-carotène: 1mg/kg.
*Oligo-éléments:* 
Fer (comme sulfate ferreux,  heptahydraté): 230mg/kg, Zinc sous forme d'oxyde de zinc: 192mg/kg,  Manganèse sous forme d'oxyde de manganèse: 26mg/kg, Manganèse (sulfate  de manganèse, monohydrate): 19mg/kg, Cuivre (sulfate de cuivre),  pentahydrate: 14mg/kg, Iode sous forme d'iodure de potassium: 3mg/kg,  Cobalt (carbonate de cobalt basique, monohydrate): 0,5mg/kg.

les croquettes que j'ai selectionnées ne sont elles pas trop grasses?

pouvez vous me donner votre avis sur ces compo/marques....

Merci d'avance

----------


## YenZ

Perso je ne garderai aucune des trois, Arden Grange étant la meilleure des 3, il y a plein de marques qui ne testent pas leurs produits sur les animaux et qui sont encore de meilleure qualité, regarde les dernières pages pour te faire une idée, sinon non elles ne sont pas trop grasses (quoi que Husse vu le taux de prot pas très élevé ça reste assez gras)

----------


## caro180489

je viens de tomber sur almo nature (il semblerait que peta recommande) 

Saumon (dont chair fraîche >24%), riz intégral (>26%), avoine,  huile de poulet, pulpe de betterave, huile de tournesol, huile de  saumon, levure, luzerne, souci, extrait de yucca, extrait de thé vert,  extrait de pépins de raisin, minéraux et vitamines.

Humidité 8%, protéines brutes 25%, matières grasses brutes 14%, cendres  brutes 7%, fibres brutes 2,5%, sulfate de glucosamine 0,7g/kg, sulfate  de chondroïtine 0,7g/kg. 3727 kcal/kg.

et biofood 

Composition 					 					 					Céréales, viandes et sous-produits animaux (foie, coeur  et panse), sous-produits végétaux, huiles et graisses, substances  minérales digestes.

Teneurs en constituants analytiques : protéines brutes 25 %,  matières grasses brutes 13 %, cendres brutes 6.5 %, cellulose brute 3%,  humidité 10 %, calcium 1.5 %, phosphore 1 %. Conservateurs, colorants,  exhauteurs de goûts et antioxydants naturels.


dur dur de s'y retrouver pour trouver LE bon produit

----------


## YenZ

Almo nature c'est pas trop mal mais pas assez de saumon par rapport au reste, et biofood a la pire compo qui soit !! (comparable au supermarché)
Encore une fois regarde ce qui a déjà été dit précédemment tu y trouveras toutes les infos dont tu as besoin.

----------


## elislb

Il y a des chiens qui sont en alimentation libre du début jusqu'à la fin. C'est vrai et c'est même recommandé lorsque c'est possible (rongeurs, odeurs et tutti quanti) par des professionnels qualifiés en comportementalisme avec un bon résultat. Ils disent que dans les cas d'alimentation libre le chien ne manifeste pas de trouble. Il ne se gave pas, il ne grossit pas trop. Si le chien mange trop c'est que les troubles proviennent d'un ennui de santé ou relationnel du chien. Il faut en rechercher les causes. C'est ce qui est dit. En pratique les chiens en alimentation libre d'après les dire des maitres mangent à plusieurs reprises dans la journée une dose normale au total.
C'est pour dire qu'on choisit ce qu'on veut mais il n'y a pas d'obligation. 
Perso je donne à manger à heure fixe car mes chiens aiment bien l'odeur des croquettes tout frais sorti du sac et je n'aime pas voir la gamelle trainer mais je n'en tire pas de règle. Il faut aussi supporter de voir la gamelle du chien toute la journée pour la famille c'est comme on veut.

----------


## draks

Concernant la gamme Josera, il y a les "emotion optiness" qui ont l'air pas mal en croquette "avec céréale" :

_farine de viande de volaille, riz, orge, pommes de terre, graisse de volaille, farine de viande d'agneau, fibres de betterave, levure, poudre de chicorée, minéraux

_Pas de maïs ou de blé dans la compo et elles sont en tout cas à un très bon prix sur zooplus.

----------


## caro180489

on trouve vrmt n'importe quoi comme produits sur des sites dit "propres" alors qu'en fait leurs produits ne sont pas top....Je vais tenter de trouver ce que je recherche mais pas évident de suivre d'anciens post.

----------


## elislb

Par contre il y a des qualités de croquettes qui ne tiennent pas seulement à la quantité de protéines et de céréales. 
Je donnais jusqu'à peu de temps des croquettes bas de gamme mais correcte (vitamines etc) à un chien du 5ème groupe. Il avait été habitué à ça depuis petit. Je complétais avec du poulet cru une fois par semaine car jJe trouvais que son pelage était sec et cassant par rapport aux chiens identiques que j'avais eu.  Finalement à cause d'une allergie aux puces j'ai opté pour une qualité supérieure. Je constate après plusieurs mois que le pelage est devenu normal c'est à dire un peu gras comme il doit l'être. Le chien ne mange pas plus mais il mange mieux, il ne vomit pratiquement plus alors qu'il mangeait beaucoup d'herbe

----------


## caro180489

vous allez peut être me prendre pour une cruche mais vu que je n'y connais pratiquement rien....il y a de la pomme de terre dans les croquettes josera...le véto m'a tjs dit de ne jms donner de pdt à mon chien  ::  quoi en penser?

----------


## draks

> vous allez peut être me prendre pour une cruche mais vu que je n'y connais pratiquement rien....il y a de la pomme de terre dans les croquettes josera...le véto m'a tjs dit de ne jms donner de pdt à mon chien  quoi en penser?


C'est la pomme de terre crue qu'il ne faut pas donner. Cuite, ça ne pose absolument aucun problème. D'autres marques utilisent aussi de la pomme de terre, comme Profine par exemple.

----------


## YenZ

> Concernant la gamme Josera, il y a les "emotion optiness" qui ont l'air pas mal en croquette "avec céréale" :
> 
> _farine de viande de volaille, riz, orge, pommes de terre, graisse de volaille, farine de viande d'agneau, fibres de betterave, levure, poudre de chicorée, minéraux
> 
> _Pas de maïs ou de blé dans la compo et elles sont en tout cas à un très bon prix sur zooplus.


Dans le même style il y a un nouveau Josera encore un peu mieux et pas cher ici :

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html

+1 pour la pomme de terre du moment qu'elle est très cuite et préparée correctement, c'est une bien meilleure alternative que les céréales, du moins que le maïs, blé, orge, froment...

----------


## caro180489

c'est vrai qu'elles ont l'air d'être pas mal et pas si onéreuse 56,90e pour 20 kg alors que je suis à 62e et quelques pour 12,5 kg chez eukanuba 
je devrais certainement revoir ses rations pour qu'il ne reprenne pas de poids.
mon "soucis" est vraiment de trouver LE bon produit et surtout et j'y tiens à ce qu'il ne soit pas testé.Parce que de bons produits testé il y en a, mais quand je sais que je participe financièrement à ça, là ça ne me plait pas du tout ....

----------


## draks

> .
> mon "soucis" est vraiment de trouver LE bon produit et surtout et j'y tiens à ce qu'il ne soit pas testé.


Dans ce cas, il faut aller vers du sans céréale, je ne pourrai conseillé que taste of the wild, n'ayant pas testé d'autre marques sans céréale. Il faut juste éviter les high prairies et weetland pour un chien qui a tendance à prendre du poids.

----------


## caro180489

taste of the wild, c'est sur qu'ils ne testent pas ? car je n'ai pas trouvé sur le net :/

----------


## YenZ

Sur et certain, mais les minéraux sont un poil élevé, je te conseille plutôt la gamme Sierra Mountain à l'agneau qui est plutôt bien équilibrée ! (dispo sur croqadom, ou nourricommelanature, ou pets-animalia)

----------


## caro180489

en farfouillant sur le net yenz je t'ai trouvé sur un autre forum  :Smile:  ça me chagrine je ne trouve pas la mention non testée ! (je sais, je suis casse pied avec ça, mais je ne trouve pas!) meilleur prix sur pets animalia en tout cas



edit orijen adult ?
_Ingrédients :_                                                                      Poulet frais désossé  (25%), poulet déshydraté moulu (17%), saumon frais (source de DHA et  dEPA) ( 10%), dinde déshydratée moulue (7%), hareng déshydraté moulu  (7%), pommes de terre jaunes, pois, patates douces, dinde fraîche  désossée (3%), uf entiers frais (3%), foie de poulet (2%), grand  corégone frais (2%), doré jaune frais (2%), luzerne séchée au soleil,  fibre de pois, gras de poulet (2%), algues marines, citrouille, racine  de chicorée, carottes, épinards, feuilles de navet, pommes, canneberges,  myrtilles (bleuets), racine de réglisse, racine dangélique, fenugrec,  fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, fleurs de  camomille matricaire, pissenlits, sarriette, romarin, produit déshydraté  de lactobacillus acidophilus, produit de fermentation déshydraté  dentercoccus faecium.
                                                                      Les croquettes pour chiens Orijen ne contiennent aucun conservateur artificiel.


*Analyse garantie :*
                                                 Protéines

                                                 38.0%

                                                 Gras

                                                 17.0%

                                                 Fibres brutes

                                                 3.0%

                                                 Cendres brutes

                                                 7.0%

                                                 Glucides

                                                 22.0%

                                                 Calcium
                                                 (Min./Max.)
                                                 1.4% / 1.6%

                                                 Phosphore
                                                 (Min./Max.)
                                                 1.2% / 1.4%

                                                 Oméga 6

                                                 3.0%

                                                 Oméga 3

                                                 1.1%

                                                 Glucosamine

                                                 1400 mg/kg

                                                 Chondroïtine

                                                 1000 mg/kg

                                                 Micro organismes

                                                 120M ufc/Kg

 *Energie métabolisée*

 *3900 kcals/Kg*




trop de choix...tue le choix....

2eme edit, je viens de lire des avis sur zooplus qui me font un peu peur (taux de protéines trop élevé, pbs de santé...)

finalement,

entre josera et totw sierra mountain, lequel est le mieux?

----------


## imported_maeva

je viens de découvrir ce post! 101 pages à lire :: 

Je donne la marque Exigence(moyenne race  et petit chien)  de chez Gamm Vert pour mes chiens , une de 2 ans et deux de 12 ans.  Je n'ai pas de problème avec. 
j'ai dû mal à m'y retrouver dans toute les gammes que vous proposez, Arcana et Josera sont elles bien? pour mes petits chiens il faut des petites croquettes

j'ai aussi 4 chats  castrés  de 1 à 4 ans qui sont au Mastery, que conseillerez vous pour eux, j'en ai un faisait pas mal d'infection urinaire, depuis que je lui donne Mastery plus de problème

----------


## Odyssée

Une question pour les Suisses, la marque Josera existe t-elle en Suisse et si oui ou peut-on la trouver vers Lausanne svp?

----------


## rosenoire

Moi pour mon Staff je prends Royal Canin - Club sélection. J'en suis très contente, en terme de rapport qualité/prix c'est pas mal et mon gros adore !

----------


## Taysa

1. Rosenoire ce que tu donnes est tout sauf "pas mal". 
2. Exigence de chez gamm vert idem c'est tout sauf correcte. 

Pour le reste je laisse YenZ vous expliquer ! 
Le josera tu peux le commander sur zooplus !

----------


## Odyssée

Ben sur le zooplus Suisse y en a pas.

Et commander par zooplus français c'est prendre le risque d'avoir une taxe à la douane.

----------


## YenZ

> en farfouillant sur le net yenz je t'ai trouvé sur un autre forum  ça me chagrine je ne trouve pas la mention non testée ! (je sais, je suis casse pied avec ça, mais je ne trouve pas!) meilleur prix sur pets animalia en tout cas
> 
> edit orijen adult ?
> _Ingrédients :_                                                                      Poulet frais désossé  (25%), poulet déshydraté moulu (17%), saumon frais (source de DHA et  dEPA) ( 10%), dinde déshydratée moulue (7%), hareng déshydraté moulu  (7%), pommes de terre jaunes, pois, patates douces, dinde fraîche  désossée (3%), uf entiers frais (3%), foie de poulet (2%), grand  corégone frais (2%), doré jaune frais (2%), luzerne séchée au soleil,  fibre de pois, gras de poulet (2%), algues marines, citrouille, racine  de chicorée, carottes, épinards, feuilles de navet, pommes, canneberges,  myrtilles (bleuets), racine de réglisse, racine dangélique, fenugrec,  fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, fleurs de  camomille matricaire, pissenlits, sarriette, romarin, produit déshydraté  de lactobacillus acidophilus, produit de fermentation déshydraté  dentercoccus faecium.
>                                                                       Les croquettes pour chiens Orijen ne contiennent aucun conservateur artificiel.
> 
> 
> *Analyse garantie :*
>                                                  Protéines
> ...



Orijen est excellent, il ne faut pas se fier aux avis des gens pour plusieurs raisons, d'une part parce que la transition n'a peut-être pas été faite correctement, ou chien sensible, chien insuffisant rénal (ce qui explique quune alimentation très protéinée soit fortement déconseillée) ou race à difficultés alimentaires, ou aliment sur dosé, mais disons que c'est une marque un peu à part, certains vont très bien le tolérer et d'autres bcp moins, part sur autre chose si tu veux être sure que ça passe plus facilement.

Entre Josera et TOTW Sierra Moutain je choisirais le TOTW perso, d'ailleurs c'est cette nouvelle gamme que je vais tester (enfin mes toutous) d'ici moins d'un mois.
Les meilleurs prix de TOTW ne sont pas forcément chez pets animalia, si tu prends 1 sac de 13.6 oui, si tu en prends 2 le mieux est croqadom (104  les 2 sacs au lieu de 112 et plus ailleurs)





> je viens de découvrir ce post! 101 pages à lire
> 
> Je donne la marque Exigence(moyenne race  et petit chien)  de chez Gamm Vert pour mes chiens , une de 2 ans et deux de 12 ans.  Je n'ai pas de problème avec. 
> j'ai dû mal à m'y retrouver dans toute les gammes que vous proposez, Arcana et Josera sont elles bien? pour mes petits chiens il faut des petites croquettes
> 
> j'ai aussi 4 chats  castrés  de 1 à 4 ans qui sont au Mastery, que conseillerez vous pour eux, j'en ai un faisait pas mal d'infection urinaire, depuis que je lui donne Mastery plus de problème


Acana = petites croquettes, tout comme TOTW, et ce sera incomparable avec Exigence, le tout sans se déplacer !
Si tu veux une seule gamme pour la petite et la sénior, pars sur TOTW Sierra Mountain c'est surement le meilleur compromis.


La compo d'exigence




> Volaille déshydratée (15%), riz (14%), maïs entier, flocons de maïs,  brisures de flocon de maïs, farines de poissons (7.5%), creton, pulpe de  betterave (4%), levure, hydrolysat de volaille, graisse animale, fibres  cellulosiques (1.5%), poudre d'oeuf, argile, fructo oligo saccharides  (0.7%), sel, carbonate de calcium, extrait de paroi de levure, chlorure  de potassium.


A la fois du riz, du maïs sous toutes ses formes, du creton, de la pulpe de betterave, des hydrolysats de volaille, et seulement 15% de viande, bref je ne sais pas combien ça vaut, surement dans les 55, mais c'est très loin de les valoir !

Pour tes chats je te conseillerais la nouvelle gamme Canyon River, bcp plus équilibrée que la précédente (Rocky Mountain), et qui convient aux chats d'intérieur et/ou stérilisés, tu peux voir ce que c'est ici

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/boutique...-the-wild-chat

Et si tu prends par 2 sacs de 6.8, le mieux est ici

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...112ma13m3.html

*Ou alors au moins cher ici sur le zooplus Allemand*

http://www.zooplus.de/shop/katzen/ka...te_of_the_wild

10% de réduction à la première commande, 5% de réduction à partir de 100 d'achat avec le code "*Sammelbestellung*", et 5% de réduction avec un code qui t'est envoyé si tu t'inscris à la newsletter sur la page d'accueil à droite.
Si tu ne comprends rien à l'allemand alors aide-toi avec le zooplus français car c'est la même architecture de site.




> Une question pour les Suisses, la marque Josera existe t-elle en Suisse et si oui ou peut-on la trouver vers Lausanne svp?


Aucune idée, surement oui puisqu'elle vient d'allemagne, mais pas dispo sur le zooplus Suisse, donc soit tu commandes en Allemagne ou en France avec peut-être des frais, soit faut que tu trouves dans un magasin en Suisse.
Mais bon tu as mieux que Josera, mais si c'est ce que tu veux absolument alors regarde le lien de Josera au-dessus sur le site nourrircommelanature.
Tu as aussi la possibilité d'acheter Orijen ou Acana comme marques de qualité sur le zooplus Suisse, mais tout y est HORS DE PRIX, c'est hallucinant, à voir si le mieux ne serait pas de payer l'aliment en France ou ailleurs + les frais de douane, ça serait surement moins cher que de commander sur le zooplus Suisse.





> Moi pour mon Staff je prends Royal Canin - Club sélection. J'en suis très contente, en terme de rapport qualité/prix c'est pas mal et mon gros adore !


Déjà que RC c'est vraiment naze, mais en plus la sélection club est la plus bas de gamme de chez RC, alors peut-être que ton chien adore et que ça ne coute rien (normal vu ce qu'il y a dedans), mais penche toi un peu sur la compo et tu verras ce que tu donnes à bouffer à ton chien tous les jours....





> Ben sur le zooplus Suisse y en a pas.
> 
> Et commander par zooplus français c'est prendre le risque d'avoir une taxe à la douane.


Faut se renseigner pour savoir si il y a taxe ou pas, et si oui voir de combien pour voir si c'est rentable, mais vu les prix pratiqués chez vous ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ça reste rentable de commander à l'étranger !

----------


## Taysa

YenZ tu devrais faire un tour sur le topic chat tu serais pas decu je pense au vu des conseils prodigués moi j'ai arreter de chercher a expliquer  :Big Grin:  

Sinon je ne sais pas si tu as eu le message mais une marque essaye de s'implanter chez nos vetos et ca fais vraiment peur au vu des compos !!

----------


## Taysa

www.preference-nutrition.com

C'est ca la nouvelle marque  ::  de la m**** en sacs ^^ 
50 de cereales vendus chez le veto les gens vont croire au top du top

----------


## draks

> YenZ tu devrais faire un tour sur le topic chat tu serais pas decu je pense au vu des conseils prodigués moi j'ai arreter de chercher a expliquer


C'est marrant que tu le dise, car j'avoue être perplexe. D'un côté, les "sans céréale" sont plébiscitée (forum chien) et de l'autre j'ai l'impression que c'est complètement l'inverse (forum chat).

Ce que j'ai surtout retenu, c'est que les chiens supportent mieux les croquettes sans céréales que les chats et vu que j'ai eut une mauvaise expérience (enfin mon chat plutôt) avec les TOTW Rocky Mountain, je n'ai pas encore osé tester d'autres gamme, même si j'ai bien envie de faire un essai avec les canyon river.

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ tu devrais faire un tour sur le topic chat tu serais pas decu je pense au vu des conseils prodigués moi j'ai arreter de chercher a expliquer  
> 
> Sinon je ne sais pas si tu as eu le message mais une marque essaye de s'implanter chez nos vetos et ca fais vraiment peur au vu des compos !!
> 
> www.preference-nutrition.com
> 
> C'est ca la nouvelle marque  de la m**** en sacs ^^ 
> 50€ de cereales vendus chez le veto les gens vont croire au top du top


Je viens d'aller voir cette marque que je ne connaissais pas, ça m'a juste fait HALLUCINER !
C'est quoi ce délire de croquettes plus nulles les unes que les autres, avec des noms comme "calme", "joueur", ou "bien-être", on nage en plein délire la !!
Et c'est clair que la compo est pourrie mais d'une force... entre toutes les céréales possibles et imaginables (maïs, blé, riz, creton, son de blé..), les conservateurs cancérigènes, mais aussi la pulpe de betterave, les pois comme protéine végétale comme si ça suffisait pas, et en prime les produits issus de la fermentation lactique de céréales, je préfère encore acheter du décathlon !

Je n'ai pas encore vu le topic pour chats, je vais aller y jeter un œil de suite  :Smile: 





> C'est marrant que tu le dise, car j'avoue être perplexe. D'un côté, les "sans céréale" sont plébiscitée (forum chien) et de l'autre j'ai l'impression que c'est complètement l'inverse (forum chat).
> 
> Ce que j'ai surtout retenu, c'est que les chiens supportent mieux les croquettes sans céréales que les chats et vu que j'ai eut une mauvaise expérience (enfin mon chat plutôt) avec les TOTW Rocky Mountain, je n'ai pas encore osé tester d'autres gamme, même si j'ai bien envie de faire un essai avec les canyon river.


Ça ne l'étonne pas pour Rocky Mountain, c'est très dosé en général (prot/gras), et particulièrement en minéraux (trop à mon avis), tous les chats ne peuvent pas le supporter correctement, c'est normal que ça te refroidisse, mais au pire tu peux prendre un petit paquet ou juste des échantillons (sur pets animalia ou NCLN) de Canyon River histoire que ton chat teste, et que tu vois si il aime et surtout si il supporte correctement !

----------


## Taysa

Pour cette marque on a eu l'info de son essai d'implantation hier donc dkffuser uniquement ce matin et clairement marques a boycotter !!

----------


## bouba92

Si on ne veut passe prendre trop la t^te il faut choisir des croquettes :
-sans céréales
- sans sous produits animaux
- avec de la viande fraîche
Déjà avec ça on est sur de ne pas trop se tromper.
Je n'ai pas été sur le forum chat ( je vais le faire) mais ce qui est sur, c que les chats sont encore plus semsibles aux mauvaises croquettes que les chiens qui " résistent" mieux

----------


## YenZ

Avec de la viande fraiche oui et non, parce que certains fabricants font justement croire que parce qu'il y a énormément de viande (fraiche) dans leurs croquettes, alors c'est de la qualité, tout en oubliant de préciser qu'après cuisson ce taux est divisé par je ne sais combien la viande contenant beaucoup d'eau.
Le mieux est de prendre des croquettes avec un fort taux de viande déshydratée, Platinum met 70% de viande fraiche mais pas que cela, et arrive à 58% de viande sur matière sèche je crois, mais c'est loin d'être le cas de la majorité.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Déjà que RC c'est vraiment naze, mais en plus la sélection club est la plus bas de gamme de chez RC


A terme ils veulent arreter la gamme selection, parce que c'est vraiment trop de la merde - source = un technico-commercial RC.




> YenZ tu devrais faire un tour sur le topic chat tu serais pas decu je pense au vu des conseils prodigués moi j'ai arreter de chercher a expliquer


Je me souviens y avoir mis les pied une ou deux fois, j'ai vite arrêté parce que c'est vraiment n'importe quoi et donner de conseils c'est pisser dans un violon .... j'avoue rescue chat me laisse dubitative ... 




> Ce que j'ai surtout retenu, c'est que les chiens supportent mieux les croquettes sans céréales que les chats


C'et faux, il faudrait ete encore plus vigilant pour les chats pour éliminer/limiter les glucides. 




> entre toutes les céréales possibles et imaginables (maïs, blé, riz, creton, son de blé..) (...) mais aussi la pulpe de betterave


Petite erreur de ta part,, le creton est un sous produit e la fonte de graisses animales - c'est la viande qui reste au fond des "casseroles" quand on a séparé tout le gras. C'est un sous produit mais pas trop mauvais en soi, enfin ça a été surchauffé, mais pas pire que qu'autre chose, au moins c'est de la viande.
Sinon, vous avez quoi en général contre la pulpe de betterave ? C'est une bonne source de fibres (des fibres solubles utiles pour la flore intestinale)

----------


## YenZ

> C'et faux, il faudrait ete encore plus vigilant pour les chats pour éliminer/limiter les glucides. 
> 
> 
> Petite erreur de ta part,, le creton est un sous produit e la fonte de graisses animales - c'est la viande qui reste au fond des "casseroles" quand on a séparé tout le gras. C'est un sous produit mais pas trop mauvais en soi, enfin ça a été surchauffé, mais pas pire que qu'autre chose, au moins c'est de la viande.
> Sinon, vous avez quoi en général contre la pulpe de betterave ? C'est une bonne source de fibres (des fibres solubles utiles pour la flore intestinale)


+1 pour les chats, sinon tu as tout à fait raison, je me suis trompé, en fait je pensais épeautre (dans nutrivet instinct en fait) et j'ai confondu avec le creton, au temps pour moi ! Merci de la correction  ::

----------


## bouba92

Platinum est une marque que j'ai donné un temps à mes chiens! Ils sont à côté d'un élevage de poulets  quand ils m'ont dit qu'ils utilisaient le poulet entier ( plumes, bec, ongles etc) ça m'a dégouté et je n'ai plus commandé chez eux, en plus je crois qu'ils mettent des céréales dedans ?

----------


## YenZ

Non ils n'utilisent pas tout (dixit le patron de la société avec qui j'ai discuté), par contre oui il y a un peu de céréales, surtout la gamme poulet (riz, maïs non ogm), et uniquement un peu de riz dans la gamme agneau, ils travaillent actuellement sur une ou plusieurs gammes sans céréales qui devraient voir le jour cette année !
J'ai aussi testé leur nourriture humide juste pour faire plaisir à mes chiens, elle est vraiment top, mais tous leurs produits restent assez chers...


MuzaRègne : concernant la betterave c'est sur que c'est une source de fibres, mais selon d'où elle vient (déchets de l'industrie sucrière entre autre), elle est de plus ou moins bonne qualité à ce que j'ai compris, et surtout son utilisation est fortement controversée, sachant que d'autres produits apportent des fibres de manière non négligeable, mais c'est sur que ce n'est pas le vrai problème dans la croquette, il y a bien d'autres choses bien plus problématiques comme les conservateurs ou le gluten entre autre !

----------


## Poupoune 73

YenZ la remplaçante de ma véto que j'ai vu hier pour le certificat de santé de sacha qui est adoptée te remercie pour ta liste de croquettes recommandables de la page 63, à la clinique ils vendent dado (40% de viande, c'est pas trop trop mal) mais elle a été soufflée par les 65% de taste of the wild  ::  courage mon cher, si tu commences à apprendre des trucs aux vétos, la gloire c'est pour bientôt^^
pour les chats j'ai entendu pas mal de retours négatifs sur les sans céréales, notamment des pb de santé importants (calculs rénaux, obésté...) je m'y connais rien mais je conçois que les gens soient prudents, voire renoncent... alors que pour les chiens j'ai été très satisfaite du sans céréales pour mes 2 adoptés et mes 3 fa
pour la nouvelle marque vendue chez les vétos j'ai trouvé ça assez fumeux, limite gourou en fait

----------


## bouba92

Yeti, c tout le contraire c'est les croquettes AVEC céréales qui sont cause de problèmes de santé chez les chats, c encore pire que chez les chienns!( je vs conseille d'aller voir sur le forum de la SNAC où vs trouverez plein d'info sur les méfaits des croquettes des "grandes" marques )

----------


## caro180489

je vais commander les totw sierra mountain en petit sac pour commencer et voir comment il réagit, si j'y pense, je viendrai donner mon avis ! merci pour vos conseils

----------


## odrey13

ma copine sous mes conseils a passé sa chienne aux croquettes adultes now , elle va etre sterilisée , c'est une petite chienne mais qui est tres gourmande . Elle passe ton temps a reclamer . Est ce qu'il vaut mieux la passer aux now light/senior ou bien rester sur les adultes ? 

D'ailleurs comment peut on voir que cela suffit a la chienne , hormis qu'elle ne soit pas maigre , est ce normal qu'elle reclame sans arret ?

----------


## rosenoire

Que prendre alors comme croquettes avec un bon rapport qualité / prix ?

Mon véto n'a pas dénigré cette gamme quand je lui ai dit l'alimentation de mon loulou...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Normal il n'y connaisse rien en alimentation et pour eux RC est une bonne marque donc forcement ils ne vont pas te contredire alors que c'est de la cereales en sac ton chat n'est pas une poule. En marque bon rapport qualitée prix tu as le profine 40€/les 15kg, josera poulet 55€ les 20kg ca c'est les deux moins cher que je connaisse comme ca qui me vienne en tete a cette heure la ^^

----------


## Antartica

J'ai en garde pour un an la chienne de ma soeur.
Poids, je dirais entre 25 et 30kg, gabarit genre malinois.
Elle a 6 ans si ma mémoire est bonne! 

Elle était au pedigree chez ma soeur, mais ne les digère pas du tout: dégazages odorants massifs et haleine de chacal.

Pour parer au plus pressé, on a complètement arrêté les pedigrée et on l'a mise sous Pro Plan adulte spécial digestion à l'agneau.
RAS, selles ok et plus de pets immondes!

Mais je n'aime pas la composition.

Mes 2 petites chiennes barfant depuis des années, je n'ai aucune idée de quoi prendre pour Tisca comme croquettes.

Vous auriez des idées?

Mes critères seraient: gros conditionnement (sacs de 8kg-15kg), pas/peu de céréales, pas de conservateurs et taux élevé de protéines.

----------


## lealouboy

> J'ai en garde pour un an la chienne de ma soeur.
> Poids, je dirais entre 25 et 30kg, gabarit genre malinois.
> Elle a 6 ans si ma mémoire est bonne! 
> 
> Elle était au pedigree chez ma soeur, mais ne les digère pas du tout: dégazages odorants massifs et haleine de chacal.
> 
> Pour parer au plus pressé, on a complètement arrêté les pedigrée et on l'a mise sous Pro Plan adulte spécial digestion à l'agneau.
> RAS, selles ok et plus de pets immondes!
> 
> ...


ben écoutes tu as orijen, acana, TOTW, profine ;-)

Moi j'utilise Arden Grange (avec céréales), idéales pour les chiens au système digestif très sensible (Coyot a une MICI, le BARF et les marques sans cérales orijen et acana n'ont pas été fantastiques sur lui).

----------


## Antartica

ah, merci léa pour toutes ses marques, j'espère pouvoir trouver ça sur zooplus alors!

----------


## Maya83

Si tu prends Acana elles sont moins chères sur zooplus.es que sur le zooplus.fr
Totw et Orijen sont sur les zooplus , profine je ne sais pas.

----------


## YenZ

TOTW sur croqadom ou zooplus allemand, orijen sur le zooplus espagnol ou allemand je ne sais plus !
Profine =) croqfrance
Attention à Orijen, passer de pedigree à RC ça fait déjà du changement, je ne suis pas certain que passer à Orijen sera forcément bien supporté, tu peux toujours tester c'est une super marque, mais tellement riche, si ton chien n'est pas habitué il faut y aller très très progressivement, ce qui implique longue transition, et réduire les doses avec Orijen, les doses sont indiquées sur le site canadien d'orijen dans chaque gamme, tu peux aussi le mettre en français.
Et regarde les pages précédentes, on y parle d'autres plusieurs bonnes marques, tout dépend aussi de ton budget  :: 




> Que prendre alors comme croquettes avec un bon rapport qualité / prix ?
> 
> Mon véto n'a pas dénigré cette gamme quand je lui ai dit l'alimentation de mon loulou...


Tout dépend de ton budget et de ce que tu cherches, avec ou sans céréales ? quel prix tu veux mettre ? Combein de chiens as-tu ? gabarit ? fragile ou pas ? tendance à l'embonpoint ?




> YenZ la remplaçante de ma véto que j'ai  vu hier pour le certificat de santé de sacha qui est adoptée te remercie  pour ta liste de croquettes recommandables de la page 63, à la clinique  ils vendent dado (40% de viande, c'est pas trop trop mal) mais elle a  été soufflée par les 65% de taste of the wild  courage mon cher, si tu commences à apprendre des trucs aux vétos, la gloire c'est pour bientôt^^
> pour les chats j'ai entendu pas mal de retours négatifs sur les sans  céréales, notamment des pb de santé importants (calculs rénaux,  obésté...) je m'y connais rien mais je conçois que les gens soient  prudents, voire renoncent... alors que pour les chiens j'ai été très  satisfaite du sans céréales pour mes 2 adoptés et mes 3 fa
> pour la nouvelle marque vendue chez les vétos j'ai trouvé ça assez fumeux, limite gourou en fait



De rien, tant mieux si le message peut passer auprès d'un véto ça ne peut qu'être bénéfique pour nos toutous, et un peu pour mon égo  :: 
La gloire peut-être pas, mais si ils recherchent quelqu'un à ce niveau j'suis tout dispo  :: 
Un véto qui vend dado c'est une première, faut croire que les mentalités commencent à évoluer, même chez les vétos, si seulement ils pouvaient tous avoir la même démarche ça serait vraiment génial car les gens ne font souvent confiance qu'à leur véto pour qui c'est parole d'évangile !

Les chats c'est effectivement un peu plus compliqué, souvent la transition est laborieuse (le chat de ma belle-sur a eu bcp de mal à s'habituer à Orijen fish, mais au final c'est passé au bout de quelques semaines et ses croquettes ont réglé ses problèmes de peau), c'est donc logique que certains renoncent sans insister, en même temps je comprends, quand tu vois ton chat vomir très souvent et ne pas avoir de selles normales ça donne pas envie de continuer....

La nouvelle marque vendue chez les vétos, fumeux t'es encore gentille, pour moi c'est de l'arnaque pure et simple, surtout quand tu vois le prix que ça va être vendu chez les vétos, mais bon c'est comme pour tout, quand t'es pas informé on te prend légèrement pour un pigeon...  ::

----------


## Odyssée

Merci de ta réponse YenZ  :: 

Et happy dog nature ça vaut quoi?

----------


## Moonskin

Petite question (j'espère ne pas revenir sur une question déjà posée avant)
Mes chiennes sont aux TOTW, qui convient très bien d'ailleurs, seulement je trouve qu'elles mangent bien plus d'herbe qu'avant, et surtout du chiendent
Etant donné que c'est réputé pour être un diurétique/bon pour les reins, je me demandais si ces croquettes sont adaptées pour leurs reins etc...? parce qu'avant elles ne bouffaient pas autant d'herbe, surtout ma plus vieille

----------


## YenZ

Odysée : pas grand chose

Moonskin : il y a bcp de minéraux et donc de cendres ce qui fait travailler les reins, c'est pourquoi j'ai changé perso, sinon la nouvelle gamme à l'agneau Sierra Mountain est moins protéinée et moins riche en minéraux et devrait mieux convenir,car c'est vrai que 8 à 9.5 % de cendres selon les gammes (viande ou poisson), ça faisait bcp !

----------


## Moonskin

Avant je prenais des Ac*na, qui convenaient bien aussi, seront-elles mieux pour le coup ?
Parce que voulais faire quelques économies en prenant les TOTW mais si les Ac*na sont meilleures pour les reins, je prendrais celles là tant pis

----------


## YenZ

Si tu prends la nouvelle gamme sierra mountain de TOTW ou Acana sans céréales ce sera idem, sinon oui Acana sera meilleur au niveau des taux de minéraux si tu compares avec les gammes high prairie ou weetlands chez TOTW

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Mes chiennes sont aux TOTW, qui convient très bien d'ailleurs, seulement je trouve qu'elles mangent bien plus d'herbe qu'avant, et surtout du chiendent
> Etant donné que c'est réputé pour être un diurétique/bon pour les reins, je me demandais si ces croquettes sont adaptées pour leurs reins etc...? parce qu'avant elles ne bouffaient pas autant d'herbe, surtout ma plus vieille


Elles ont combien de repas par jour ? Elles mangeaient quoi avant ?

----------


## Moonskin

Elles ont 2 repas par jour, matin et soir

Avant elles étaient au Ac*na qui convenaient, mais je voulais faire plus d'économies tout en restant aux sans céréales car ma plus jeune avaient des soucis digestifs, et seules ces croquettes là fonctionnent pour elle, et j'ai vu du changement pour ma plus vieille aussi

Et avant tout ça, elles ont eu un paquet de croquettes différentes, qualité veto ou supermarché, j'ai cherché longtemps ce qui pouvait convenir avant de trouver les sans céréales

----------


## PAMINA2012

Bonjour à tous, suite aux suspicions de produits toxiques dans la plupart des marques connues y compris véto ou même croquettes bio, merci de me dire si quelqu'un a déjà donné des croquettes ENOVA à ses chiens car j'ai lu que celles-ci sont mieux contrôlées que les autres et sont bien dosées en protéines et autres nutriments, merci pour vos commentaires car je dois changer de croquettes pour mes chiens et chats

----------


## bouba92

la SNAC lance justemennt des analyses de ces croquettes pour déceler les produits toxiques adhérez et vous aurez toutes les réponses ( l'adhésion ne coute que 40€ et vous permet d'avoir de super prix sur des marques analysées - et donc exemptes de toxiques- le coût de l'adhesion est trés vite amorti et tte l'année vs beneficiez des résultats d'analyses)

----------


## hatchiko

ouais non, la SNAC, ils ont vraiment des méthodes douteuses je trouve. J'ai tenté de m'inscrire sur leur forum, ils demandaient les coordonnées complets, j'ai mis au faux numéro de tel et ont refusés mon inscription au forum  :: 

et je trouve ça un peu facile de demander 40 euros aux gens, en interdisant strictement de divulguer ce qu'ils apprennent. Si on fait réellement ça pour les animaux, on divulgue les infos pour qu'un plus grand nombre puisse en bénéficier. 
et faut voir le ton pris pour s'adresser aux gens quoi 

perso, j'ai pas les moyens e sortir 40 pour ça, sans garantie de ce qu'on va me raconter derrière en plus

----------


## Kybou!

> la SNAC lance justemennt des analyses de ces croquettes pour déceler les produits toxiques adhérez et vous aurez toutes les réponses ( *l'adhésion ne coute que 40€* et vous permet d'avoir de super prix sur des marques analysées - et donc exemptes de toxiques- le coût de l'adhesion est trés vite amorti et tte l'année vs beneficiez des résultats d'analyses)


Heuuu ...  ::

----------


## bouba92

Ok ils demandent 40€ mais les analyses elles sont pas gratuites! Il faut bien payer le laboratoire qui les fait! Et si c'est rendu public, personne n'adherera plus  = plus d'argent=plus d'analyses!
Au moins là c scientifique c'est pas du " mon chien les aime " " elles sentent bon!" et autre blabla qui n'a rien à voir avec la qualité réelle des croquettes. En plus les adhérents ont des remises sur les " bonnes" croquettes et je peux t'assurer que l'adhésion est vite amortie et que sur l'année tu es largement gagnante surtout qd t'as plein de loulous à nourrir.

----------


## hatchiko

Mouais. Un peu facile je trouve. Honnêtement, si ils s'ouvraient un peu, et divulguaient les analyses, y'aurait tout autant de financements je pense, voir même plus, parce que là on peut s'imaginer tout un tas de chose, et par exemple payer 40euros pour qu'ils me conseillent RC derrière, non merci quoi.
je ne paie pas ce que je ne connais pas pour ma part. et dans ce genre de trucs, j'ai l'impression qu'on me prend pour une abrutie  

et outre ces 40euros, qu'ils apprennent l'amabilité, parce que bordel quand on lit leurs consignes, t'as l'impression d'entrer dans une autre dimension quoi!

----------


## Kybou!

Franchement, plus je lis tout ça, plus je me rapproche de l'optique du BARF ...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Mouais. Un peu facile je trouve. Honnêtement, si ils s'ouvraient un peu, et divulguaient les analyses, y'aurait tout autant de financements je pense, voir même plus, parce que là on peut s'imaginer tout un tas de chose, et par exemple payer 40euros pour qu'ils me conseillent RC derrière, non merci quoi.
> je ne paie pas ce que je ne connais pas pour ma part. et dans ce genre de trucs, j'ai l'impression qu'on me prend pour une abrutie  
> 
> et outre ces 40euros, qu'ils apprennent l'amabilité, parce que bordel quand on lit leurs consignes, t'as l'impression d'entrer dans une autre dimension quoi!


oui j'avais essayé de m'inscrire comme toi et ça m'a calmée...

Si le but réel est d'empêcher l'industrie du pet food de faire n'importe quoi, il faudrait que ce soit médiatisé et donc que le plus de gens possibles aient accès aux résultats.
Leur but n'est pas de sauver le plus d'animaux possibles, donc j'adhère pas. Point barre.

----------


## bouba92

J'adhère depuis 2006 , et je suis vraiment contente d'être tombée sur cette asso  par hasard!- qui m'a ouvert les yeux car avant je donnais du RC et je cryais qu'il n'y avait pas mieux sur terre! La SNAC n'a jamais conseillé du RC et aucune des " grandes" marques si utilisées.... Quant à l'esprit un peu" parano" que tu ressens il y a aussi un historique la SNAC s'est attaquée à une industrie puissante.....Perso je laisse celà de côté et me concentre sur la mine d'infos que je reçois toute l'année et les super prix que j'obtiens . Et jamais rien ne m'a fait douté de l'honnêté et de l'objectivité de cette asso. Aprés chacun pense et fait ce qu'il veut!

----------


## hatchiko

et bouba, si je te demande avec quelles croquettes tu nourris tes chats, tu as le droit de le dire ou pas du tout? 
histoire d'avoir une idée de ce qu'ils peuvent éventuellement conseiller... 

mais comme lealouboy, je n'adhèrerai pas tant que leur but ne sera pas de sauver un maximum d'animaux, et actuellement ce n'est pas le cas  ::  je préfère faire avec les infos récupérées de ci de là, sur des études ou en discutant avec des gens qui savent de quoi ils parlent  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Oui après RC est tout puissant, on sait très bien qu'il aura toujours une influence sur le marché à cause du fric et qu'il est capable de faire trafiquer des résultats de labo pour continuer de vendre ses ******* (ce serait censuré de toutes façons  :: ), le tout avec le soutien de l'état.

----------


## bouba92

"Si le but réel est d'empêcher l'industrie du pet food de faire n'importe quoi, il faudrait que ce soit médiatisé et donc que le plus de gens possibles aient accès aux résultats"
Tu sais bien qu'on ne peut pas tout dire et tout dévoiler sur un forum public! Bonjour les procès en diffamation etc..... Imagine ce serait intenable c le pot de terre contre le pot de fer! Si on dit attention ne donnez surtout pas XX marque ya telle et telle substence qui sont cancérigènes dedans + ça + ça...C pas possible.
Aprés oui, la médiatisation la snac essaie de faire connaître ses positions, mais les médias restent trés frileux ( les petfoods sont de gros annonceurs et ils préferent rester soft pour ne pas se priver des recettes publicitaires!)

----------


## bouba92

Hatchiko : pour mes chiens et mmes chats je ne donne que du sans céréales et oui je te le dis : du NOW ou du GO ( sans céeéales) ou du TOTW

----------


## Kybou!

> Oui après RC est tout puissant, on sait très bien qu'il aura toujours une influence sur le marché à cause du fric *et qu'il est capable de faire trafiquer des résultats de labo pour continuer de vendre ses ******** (ce serait censuré de toutes façons ), le tout avec le soutien de l'état.


Ah mais ça j'en ai discuté via mp avec Hatchiko (ce n'est pas valable que pour RC d'ailleurs mais pour TOUTES les marques de coruqttes), dixit un super véto qui s'intéresse de près à tt ça ... !

----------


## bouba92

Ils se font de telles marges en vendant à prix d'or de la m .... ils  peuvent investir ds la pub, le marketing, sponsoriser les vetos etc organiser des we de "formations" les asv ( eh oui, c souvent l'asv qui vend et consellle les clients-gogos pour les croquettes!) .  Chez les vétos maintenant tu rentres t'as un mur de croquettes ( que de la m...) ça dope considérablement le ca en ces temps de crise! Et quant à porter la " bonne" parole, la plupart des gens s'en fiche de ce que bouffe leur animal, soit ils croient la pub, leur véto , soit ils vont au plus facile , au moins cher ( et c pas les plus pauvres!) .Souvent si leur chien /chat aime , que ça pue pas trop et que les crottes sont belles ça leur suffit.

----------


## YenZ

> Elles ont 2 repas par jour, matin et soir
> 
> Avant elles étaient au Ac*na qui convenaient, mais je voulais faire plus  d'économies tout en restant aux sans céréales car ma plus jeune avaient  des soucis digestifs, et seules ces croquettes là fonctionnent pour  elle, et j'ai vu du changement pour ma plus vieille aussi
> 
> Et avant tout ça, elles ont eu un paquet de croquettes différentes,  qualité veto ou supermarché, j'ai cherché longtemps ce qui pouvait  convenir avant de trouver les sans céréales


Pour les reins, et particulièrement pour ta vieille je te conseille  vraiment de rester sur Acana, ou sinon à la gamme Sierra Mountain de  TOTW (mais pas les autres) !
Pour info tu peux payer Acana au même prix que TOTW ici =) http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...o_perros/acana

Pour faire au plus simple pour ta jeune mieux vaut aussi choisir Acana,  mais tu peux très bien la laisser sur TOTW Sierra Mountain si elle a  terminé sa croissance =)




> Bonjour à tous, suite aux suspicions de  produits toxiques dans la plupart des marques connues y compris véto ou  même croquettes bio, merci de me dire si quelqu'un a déjà donné des  croquettes ENOVA à ses chiens car j'ai lu que celles-ci sont mieux  contrôlées que les autres et sont bien dosées en protéines et autres  nutriments, merci pour vos commentaires car je dois changer de  croquettes pour mes chiens et chats


Je connais de nom et pour avoir étudié les compos, mais je n'ai jamais  testé, niveau compo c'est plutôt assez correct, sinon au niveau des  conservateurs toxiques aucune info la-dessus, le mieux serait de  contacter aps-choice (ou autre qui les vend) afin de connaitre les dates  de validité du produit à partir du moment où ils le reçoivent, si il y a  plus d'un an de péremption alors tu es sure qu'il y a des conservateurs  chimiques !




> la SNAC lance justemennt des analyses de ces  croquettes pour déceler les produits toxiques adhérez et vous aurez  toutes les réponses ( l'adhésion ne coute que 40 et vous permet d'avoir  de super prix sur des marques analysées - et donc exemptes de toxiques-  le coût de l'adhesion est trés vite amorti et tte l'année vs beneficiez  des résultats d'analyses)


Alors perso je connais un peu la SNAC que j'ai découvert il y a un  certain temps et je connais quelqu'un qui y a adhéré, mais je refuse  catégoriquement de m'inscrire pour plusieurs raisons, la première est  que la gérante est quelqu'un de particulièrement désagréable, limite  dictatoriale et sectaire, alors même si la création de la SNAC part  d'une bonne volonté, je me refuse à cautionner les agissements de  quelqu'un qui est prête à te foutre dehors de l'assoc à la moindre  occas, comme la personne que je connais, qui pour avoir simplement osé  donner son avis, s'est retrouvée dehors manu militari, alors franchement  qu'ils aillent se faire fou***

Après concernant les tarifs ça ne me choque pas pour les raisons qu'à  évoqué bouba, si personne ne paie, et si les infos sont divulguées au  premier venu, alors personne n'adhère, pas de rentrées d'argent, et donc  pas possible de faire de nouvelles analyses, mais le comportement de la  "gérante" est à mon avis un véritable frein au développement de la  SNAC, si elle affichait une attitude plus ouverte envers les membres et  futurs membres, et moins sectaire, cela rebuterait surement moins de  gens qui seraient prêts à faire l'effort de s'inscrire et de payer, ce  qui explique pourquoi je m'y refuse.

En plus de cela cette dame fait régner une espèce d'ambiance malsaine, et menace ses membres si ils osent divulguer tout ou partie des résultats qui leur sont communiqués grâce au p iement de leur adhésion, perso j'ai réussi à obtenir quelques résultats mais tu sens bien que c'est verrouillé à mort, bref au final une bonne idée que la SNAC mais très très mal exploitée !




> ouais non, la SNAC, ils ont vraiment des méthodes  douteuses je trouve. J'ai tenté de m'inscrire sur leur forum, ils  demandaient les coordonnées complets, j'ai mis au faux numéro de tel et  ont refusés mon inscription au forum 
> 
> et je trouve ça un peu facile de demander 40 euros aux gens, en  interdisant strictement de divulguer ce qu'ils apprennent. Si on fait  réellement ça pour les animaux, on divulgue les infos pour qu'un plus  grand nombre puisse en bénéficier. 
> et faut voir le ton pris pour s'adresser aux gens quoi 
> 
> perso, j'ai pas les moyens e sortir 40 pour ça, sans garantie de ce qu'on va me raconter derrière en plus


Pour les méthodes on est d'accord, ensuite concernant le prix ça semble normal dans le sens ou les analyses coûtent très très cher, du coup il faut bien trouver des sources de financement, et si ils donnent les résultats pour tout le monde sur la toile alors doù vont venir ces financements ? 
Sur le ton pris pour s'adresser aux gens on est parfaitement d'accord, c'est bien dommage que cette dame ne sorte pas de chez elle pour voir comme ça se passe "dans la vraie vie" et qu'elle arrête de côtoyer que des animaux mais aussi des humains car elle a un déficit de rapport social assez évident...





> Ok ils demandent 40 mais les analyses elles sont  pas gratuites! Il faut bien payer le laboratoire qui les fait! Et si  c'est rendu public, personne n'adherera plus  = plus d'argent=plus  d'analyses!
> Au moins là c scientifique c'est pas du " mon chien les aime " " elles  sentent bon!" et autre blabla qui n'a rien à voir avec la qualité réelle  des croquettes. En plus les adhérents ont des remises sur les " bonnes"  croquettes et je peux t'assurer que l'adhésion est vite amortie et que  sur l'année tu es largement gagnante surtout quand t'as plein de loulous à  nourrir.


+10 l'avantage de la SNAC est le côté scientifique de la chose, au moins les gens ne se basent pas sur des arguments à la con comme l'appétence, la texture ou l'odeur, alors oui ya peut-être des remises intéressantes mais encore faut-il supporter l'ambiance sectaire qui y règne...




> Mouais. Un peu facile je trouve. Honnêtement, si  ils s'ouvraient un peu, et divulguaient les analyses, y'aurait tout  autant de financements je pense, voir même plus, parce que là on peut  s'imaginer tout un tas de chose, et par exemple payer 40euros pour  qu'ils me conseillent RC derrière, non merci quoi.
> je ne paie pas ce que je ne connais pas pour ma part. et dans ce genre  de trucs, j'ai l'impression qu'on me prend pour une abrutie  
> 
> et outre ces 40euros, qu'ils apprennent l'amabilité, parce que bordel  quand on lit leurs consignes, t'as l'impression d'entrer dans une autre  dimension quoi!


Si ils divulguaient les analyses il n'y aurait plus de sources de financement pour en pratiquer d'autres, il ne faut pas se mentir, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi ils sont si fermés à l'idée de donner ces analyses, mais sur la méthode on est d'accord c'est vraiment boarderline...




> Franchement, plus je lis tout ça, plus je me rapproche de l'optique du BARF ...


Meuuuhhh non il y a quand même pas mal de croquettes très acceptables, mais si tu as les moyens et l'envie de pratiquer le barf, ration mlénagère, ou raw feeding ou alors pourquoi pas, ça ne peut être que positif dans la grande majorité des cas  :: 




> oui j'avais essayé de m'inscrire comme toi et ça m'a calmée...
> 
> Si le but réel est d'empêcher l'industrie du pet food de faire n'importe  quoi, il faudrait que ce soit médiatisé et donc que le plus de gens  possibles aient accès aux résultats.
> Leur but n'est pas de sauver le plus d'animaux possibles, donc j'adhère pas. Point barre.


Si tu divulgues les résultats qui va payer les prochaines analyses ?
Après c'est clair que l'attitude de cette personne ne permet pas de médiatiser le sujet de la bonne façon et c'est bien dommage, je ne sais pas si leur but est de sauver des animaux ou de faire en sorte d'alerte les gens sur l'industrie du pet food, mais le message passerait mieux si ils étaient plus ouverts.




> et bouba, si je te demande avec quelles  croquettes tu nourris tes chats, tu as le droit de le dire ou pas du  tout? 
> histoire d'avoir une idée de ce qu'ils peuvent éventuellement conseiller... 
> 
> mais comme lealouboy, je n'adhèrerai pas tant que leur but ne sera pas  de sauver un maximum d'animaux, et actuellement ce n'est pas le cas   je préfère faire avec les infos récupérées de ci de là, sur des études  ou en discutant avec des gens qui savent de quoi ils parlent


De dire avec quelles croquettes oui, te dire si elles ont été analysées et leurs résultats non !
Mais bon fais comme moi, parle en MP à qq'un qui y adhère, et essaie de voir si tu ne peux pas glaner quelques informations ici et la ^^





> Ah mais ça j'en ai discuté via mp avec Hatchiko (ce  n'est pas valable que pour RC d'ailleurs mais pour TOUTES les marques  de coruqttes), dixit un super véto qui s'intéresse de près à tt ça ...  !


Oui pour 90% d'entre elles facile, les résultats de la SNAC sont parfois édifiants !




> Ils se font de telles marges en vendant à prix  d'or de la m .... ils  peuvent investir ds la pub, le marketing,  sponsoriser les vetos etc organiser des we de "formations" les asv ( eh  oui, c souvent l'asv qui vend et consellle les clients-gogos pour les  croquettes!) .  Chez les vétos maintenant tu rentres t'as un mur de  croquettes ( que de la m...) ça dope considérablement le ca en ces temps  de crise! Et quant à porter la " bonne" parole, la plupart des gens  s'en fiche de ce que bouffe leur animal, soit ils croient la pub, leur  véto , soit ils vont au plus facile , au moins cher ( et c pas les plus  pauvres!) .Souvent si leur chien /chat aime , que ça pue pas trop et que  les crottes sont belles ça leur suffit.


+ 100 !!  ::

----------


## hatchiko

je viens de capter que je suis sur le topic chien en fait  :: 

mais c'est pas grave! 

donc oui d'accord Bouba, Now et Go, si je pouvais, je les donnerais direct... mais le prix  :: 


concernant la SNAC, en fait le prix d'adhésion n'est que la cerise sur le gâteau, c'est à dire que si en face, la présidente de l'asso était agréable, ouverte d'esprit, savait dire les choses sans menaces etc... je serais peut être disposée à les payer ces 40 euros... mais là non  :: 
et 40euros je trouve ça élevé pour une adhésion quand même, alors que si cette femme se montrait plus avenante, y'aurait peut être plus d'adhésion, et donc possibilité de passé le prix, et donc encore plus d'adhésion (parce que 40euros c'est pas rien, si je compare croquettes, ça fait 1mois de bouffe aux acana pour mes chats par exemple... oui bon ok, je suis près de mes sous en ce moment mais quand même...)

----------


## lealouboy

YenZ
 Et si tu les divulgues pas, à qui servent elles ces analyses ?
La SNAC, j'en ai entendu parlé 2 fois alors que je suis l'alimentation de mes chiens/mon chat et que je passe beaucoup de temps sur les forums  :: 
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que c'est pas une association hyper méga connue... Personne dans mes connaissances ne connait, c'est certain...

Les vétos, quand vous demandez pour des croquettes, ils vous disent "s'il va bien et qu'il a de belles crottes, c'est que c'est bien"  ::

----------


## bouba92

Les vetos ils n'y connnaissent rien en croquettes, vu les marques qu'ils vendent!!!!! De toute façon ça retombe ds leur poche si ton animal est malade tu retournes encore chez eux!
Oui la SNAC est méconnue et c bien dommage car elle fait du bon travail et c trés sérieux

----------


## Maya83

Bon j'ai deux soucis. 

Le premier est que mon mâle me fait des vilaines crottes depuis 3/4 jours alors que jusque là pas de soucis... Est-ce une phase normale?

Le deuxième est que Vanille a grossi avec les acana prairie. Je diminue sa dose mais du coup elle a faim et elle attaque mon mâle quand il approche de sa gamelle (à lui!!). 
L'apport calorique est sensiblement le même que ce qu'elle prenait avant, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi elle a grossi, si on peut m'expliquer.  :: 
Acana : énergie métabolisable: 3725 kcal
Proplan : énergie métabolisable: 3738 kcal

----------


## lealouboy

> *Les vetos ils n'y connnaissent rien en croquettes, vu les marques qu'ils vendent*!!!!! De toute façon ça retombe ds leur poche si ton animal est malade tu retournes encore chez eux!
> Oui la SNAC est méconnue et c bien dommage car elle fait du bon travail et c trés sérieux


On est bien d'accord, mais c'était en rapport avec une remarque plus haut dans le post, c'est pas étonnant que les gens pensent comme ça puisque c'est le véto qui le dit ;-)

Pour la SNAC, on en revient toujours au même, c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue  :: 
Faire des analyses, c'est très bien mais ça sert à qui ????? Aux 12 personnes qui sont tombées sur leur site par hasard ???
Stun peu comme si je crée une association de PA parce que j'ai adopté 2 chiens... Et qu'en plus, j'interdisais à tout le monde de les caresser et regarder...

Bien sûr j'exagère volontairement, et je trouve ça vraiment bien que ces analyses soient faites, mais si c'est pour les garder secrètes et ne pas faire bouger les choses, je trouve que c'est du gâchis ;-)

----------


## caro180489

bonjour à tous,

je reviens vers vous car j'hésites toujours à faire passer mon chien sur d'autres croquettes non testées, j'ai peur qu'il ne supporte pas le changement !

c'est donc mieux de donner des croquettes sans mais, céréales...et ce n'est pas grave s'il y a de la patate douce, des pois, purée de tomate, framboise dans le cas où je le passe sur totw sierra mountain

est ce que vous pouvez me dire ce qu'il y a de mieux dans totw sierra mountain que eukanuba chien stérilisé (croquettes actuelles) 
quelqu'un a t il un lien me confirmant que totw ne teste pas? comme je ne trouve pas cette affirmation j'hésites encore du coup...

----------


## bouba92

Pour la SNAC, on en revient toujours au même, c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue  :: 
Faire des analyses, c'est très bien mais ça sert à qui ????? Aux 12 personnes qui sont tombées sur leur site par hasard ???
Stun peu comme si je crée une association de PA parce que j'ai adopté 2 chiens... Et qu'en plus, j'interdisais à tout le monde de les caresser et regarder...

Bien sûr j'exagère volontairement, et je trouve ça vraiment bien que ces analyses soient faites, mais si c'est pour les garder secrètes et ne pas faire bouger les choses, je trouve que c'est du gâchis ;-)[/QUOTE]

Ben déjà ça sert aux adhérents qui paient ces analyses ( cotisations de 40€) qui sont trés chères Et tout le monde peut adhérer (3,30€/ mois) si on se sent vraiment concerné.

----------


## Kybou!

> Les vetos ils n'y connnaissent rien en croquettes, vu les marques qu'ils vendent!!!!! De toute façon ça retombe ds leur poche si ton animal est malade tu retournes encore chez eux!
> Oui la SNAC est méconnue et c bien dommage car elle fait du bon travail et c trés sérieux


La mienne, elle n'en vend pas, comme ça c'est réglé ... Tous les vétos ne pensent pas qu'au fric, faut arrêter là ... Ils ne font pas 6 ans d'études pour rien quoi et l'alimentation en fait partie ! Perso, la mienne s'intéresse bcp à ça et elle se rend régulièrement  à des conférences/séminaires ! Mais c'est simple, j'ai vu récemment qu'elle conseillait le BARF ... Donc les analyses, si c'est juste pour dire quelles croquettes contiennent un peu moins de merde que les autres, je vois pas l'intérêt de payer 40 euros pour savoir ça puisque finalement, c'est plein de trucs bien chimiques ...

----------


## moonshine

Bonjour, 
voila je souhaiterai votre avis, que choisir entre acana et orijen? car je suis FA mais mes chiens sont au barf, pour une question de praticité, je ne souhaite pas passer mes FA au barf mais je voudrais quand même la meilleur des croquettes.
A moins que vous ayez une autre marque à me conseiller pour une adulte
merci

----------


## bouba92

> La mienne, elle n'en vend pas, comme ça c'est réglé ... Tous les vétos ne pensent pas qu'au fric, faut arrêter là ... Ils ne font pas 6 ans d'études pour rien quoi et l'alimentation en fait partie ! Perso, la mienne s'intéresse bcp à ça et elle se rend régulièrement à des conférences/séminaires ! Mais c'est simple, j'ai vu récemment qu'elle conseillait le BARF ... Donc les analyses, si c'est juste pour dire quelles croquettes contiennent un peu moins de merde que les autres, je vois pas l'intérêt de payer 40 euros pour savoir ça puisque finalement, c'est plein de trucs bien chimiques ...


Bah t'as de la chance, t'as trouvé une bonne véto!

----------


## Kybou!

Il y en a Bouba de bons  vétos, il ne faut pas non plus tt stigmatiser ... Maintenant, j'ai le sentiment que le business se fait davantage dans les cliniques vétos (spécialisées en trucs-machins-choses) plutôt que chez le véto de campagne du bled du coin ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

> L'apport calorique est sensiblement le même que ce qu'elle prenait avant, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi elle a grossi, si on peut m'expliquer. 
> Acana : énergie métabolisable: 3725 kcal
> Proplan : énergie métabolisable: 3738 kcal


C'es un apport théorique, mais probablement que les acana sont bien plus digestibles, donc elle a réellement ses 3725 kcal/kg alors qu'avec les PP au final elle avait moins car une partie de l'aliment n'était pas digérée.
Pour les selles molles, ça peut être lié = diarrhée légère de surconsommation. C'est une possibilité, après ça n'a peut être pas à voir avec l'aliment.

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ
>  Et si tu les divulgues pas, à qui servent elles ces analyses ?
> La SNAC, j'en ai entendu parlé 2 fois alors que je suis l'alimentation de mes chiens/mon chat et que je passe beaucoup de temps sur les forums 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que c'est pas une association hyper méga connue... Personne dans mes connaissances ne connait, c'est certain...
> 
> Les vétos, quand vous demandez pour des croquettes, ils vous disent "s'il va bien et qu'il a de belles crottes, c'est que c'est bien"


Bah à ceux qui paient pour les avoir, en même temps mets toi 2 secondes à la place de celui/celle qui paie 40/an, tu aimerais que d'autres personnes profitent des résultats sans payer pendant que toi t'as la même chose en payant ? Non ça ne serait pas logique, donc normal que ceux qui paient aient les résultats, si personne ne paie alors pas d'analyses, et pas de résultats, c'est pas plus compliqué que ça, les gens qui s'intéressent vraiment à l'alimentation de leurs animaux et qui souhaitent avoir des résultats d'analyse fiables passent par la SNAC en payant si ils supportent l'ambiance du forum.




> Les vetos ils n'y connnaissent rien en croquettes, vu les marques qu'ils vendent!!!!! De toute façon ça retombe ds leur poche si ton animal est malade tu retournes encore chez eux!
> Oui la SNAC est méconnue et c bien dommage car elle fait du bon travail et c trés sérieux


+1 mais bon certains s' connaissent quand même, faut pas stigmatiser non plus...
Si la SNAC est méconnue il y a peut-être des raisons, dont celles qu'on évoquait au-dessus...





> Bon j'ai deux soucis. 
> 
> Le premier est que mon mâle me fait des vilaines crottes depuis 3/4 jours alors que jusque là pas de soucis... Est-ce une phase normale?
> 
> Le deuxième est que Vanille a grossi avec les acana prairie. Je diminue sa dose mais du coup elle a faim et elle attaque mon mâle quand il approche de sa gamelle (à lui!!). 
> L'apport calorique est sensiblement le même que ce qu'elle prenait avant, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi elle a grossi, si on peut m'expliquer. 
> Acana : énergie métabolisable: 3725 kcal
> Proplan : énergie métabolisable: 3738 kcal



L'énergie métabolisable ne signifie pas grand chose, ta chienne assimile tout simplement mieux les Acana que les PP et a du coup tendance à grossir à dose égale, il faut peser (avec une balance et pas un gobelet doseur qui n'est absolument pas précis, ni même égal sur toutes les marques car les densités changent selon les marques) pour être sure de ce que tu donnes, 10 à 12 gr/kg/jour, soit 300 à 360 gr/jour pour un chien de 30kgs.

Pour ton mâle ça se peut qu'il supporte moins bien, à moins que ça ne soit un signe de sur dosage, vérifie les quantités, et fais une transition plus progressive, histoire qu'il s'habitue en douceur, et fais le sur le long terme, si ça ne va vraiment pas mieux alors il faudra songer à changer !




> On est bien d'accord, mais c'était en rapport avec une remarque plus haut dans le post, c'est pas étonnant que les gens pensent comme ça puisque c'est le véto qui le dit ;-)
> 
> Pour la SNAC, on en revient toujours au même, c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue 
> Faire des analyses, c'est très bien mais ça sert à qui ????? Aux 12 personnes qui sont tombées sur leur site par hasard ???
> Stun peu comme si je crée une association de PA parce que j'ai adopté 2 chiens... Et qu'en plus, j'interdisais à tout le monde de les caresser et regarder...
> 
> Bien sûr j'exagère volontairement, et je trouve ça vraiment bien que ces analyses soient faites, mais si c'est pour les garder secrètes et ne pas faire bouger les choses, je trouve que c'est du gâchis ;-)


Tu exagères clairement, les analyses ne sont pas gardées "secrètes", elles sont uniquement réservées à ceux qui paient, logique en somme, pourtant je ne prends pas leur défense puisque je ne supporte pas la gérante de la SNAC. 




> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je reviens vers vous car j'hésites toujours à faire passer mon chien sur d'autres croquettes non testées, j'ai peur qu'il ne supporte pas le changement !
> 
> c'est donc mieux de donner des croquettes sans mais, céréales...et ce n'est pas grave s'il y a de la patate douce, des pois, purée de tomate, framboise dans le cas où je le passe sur totw sierra mountain
> 
> est ce que vous pouvez me dire ce qu'il y a de mieux dans totw sierra mountain que eukanuba chien stérilisé (croquettes actuelles) 
> quelqu'un a t il un lien me confirmant que totw ne teste pas? comme je ne trouve pas cette affirmation j'hésites encore du coup...


Mieux vaut 1000 fois des pois, de la patate, etc.. aux céréales, et oui je peux te confirmer que TOTW ne teste pas sur les animaux ! (j'ai demandé à l'importateur de la marque en France, si tu veux confirmation appelle NiD France)

Qu(y a t-il de mieux entre TOTW et Eukanuba ? TOUT !
- TOTW ne torture pas des chiens lors de tests à la con
- TOTW a 3 fois plus de viande qu'Eukanuba
- TOTW n'a pas de produits cancérigènes comme le BHA, BHT, Ethoxyquine, colorants, arômes, ogm, antibios, gluten, additifs en tous genre...
- TOTW n'utilise pas de céréales à la con contrairement à la majorité des marques
- TOTW est une vraie marque de qualité très bien notée sur les site de notation de compos

etc... à moins qu'il te faille plus d'arguments !




> La mienne, elle n'en vend pas, comme ça c'est réglé ... Tous les vétos ne pensent pas qu'au fric, faut arrêter là ... Ils ne font pas 6 ans d'études pour rien quoi et l'alimentation en fait partie ! Perso, la mienne s'intéresse bcp à ça et elle se rend régulièrement  à des conférences/séminaires ! Mais c'est simple, j'ai vu récemment qu'elle conseillait le BARF ... Donc les analyses, si c'est juste pour dire quelles croquettes contiennent un peu moins de merde que les autres, je vois pas l'intérêt de payer 40 euros pour savoir ça puisque finalement, c'est plein de trucs bien chimiques ...


T'as une super véto alors, garde-la !  :: 
Par contre les analyses de la SNAC sont bien plus détaillées que la caricature que tu en fais, tous les produits sont analysés, les traces de mycotoxines, produits chimiques etc... aussi infimes soit-elles !




> Bonjour, 
> voila je souhaiterai votre avis, que choisir entre acana et orijen? car je suis FA mais mes chiens sont au barf, pour une question de praticité, je ne souhaite pas passer mes FA au barf mais je voudrais quand même la meilleur des croquettes.
> A moins que vous ayez une autre marque à me conseiller pour une adulte
> merci


Sans aucun doute pour les chiens au BARF la meilleure marque est Orijen ! (même groupe qu'Acana)
Il faut quand même être sur que les chiens n'ont pas de soucis aux reins, sinon ça peut être très néfaste pour eux, mais si tes chiens barfent alors ils devaient très très bien supporter Orijen ! (il y a aussi Nutrivet Instinct dans la même style mais plus cher ou à peu près pareil)





> C'es un apport théorique, mais probablement que les acana sont bien plus digestibles, donc elle a réellement ses 3725 kcal/kg alors qu'avec les PP au final elle avait moins car une partie de l'aliment n'était pas digérée.
> Pour les selles molles, ça peut être lié = diarrhée légère de surconsommation. C'est une possibilité, après ça n'a peut être pas à voir avec l'aliment.


+10  :: 





> Ici, la plupart de mes chiens mangent des ORIGEN.
> 
> Toutefois, certains mangent des TOTW car, en raison de problèmes de santé différents, il est préférable de les alimenter avec des croquettes moins riches en protéines que les ORIJEN.
> 
> Plus haut, je vous ai parlé de mon Brutus, matin de Naples, qui lui fait une allergie alimentaire cutanée aux ORIJEN, confirmée maintenant, et qui mange pour l'instant des EXCLUSION.
> 
> Je souhaite peut-être remplacer les TOTW, visiblement trop riches en minéraux, par une autre marque de croquettes pour le groupe qui mange de TOTW et pour Brutus car les EXCLUSION semblent manquer d'appétence.
> 
> Que me conseillez-vous ? 
> ...


Je peux te conseiller TOTW la nouvelle gamme, Sierra Mountain (à l'agneau), taux de 25/15, taux des minéraux très réduit par rapport à avant, 1.6/1.1 contre 2.1/1.4 auparavant ou 1.9/1.1 sur la gamme poisson, c'est à mon avis le meilleur compromis !
Sinon oui dans la même style tu as Acana sans céréales (Grasslands, Prairie, Pacifica, ranchlands) qui est un très bon produit, avec des taux similaires à ceux de TOTW Sierra Mountain, mais plus cher aussi ! (sauf sur zooplus.es)

----------


## moonshine

Merci YenZ!
En fait les croquettes sont pour les chiens que j'accueille en tant que famille d'accueil, ils restent entre 3 semaines et 2 ou3 mois chez moi c'est pourquoi je ne veux pas les passer au barf

tu as l'air pas mal convaincu aussi par les ToTW? 

je sais qu'avec orijen mon mâle au bout d'un mois, n'arrivait toujours pas à avoir des crottes moulées (au barf, nikel) j'avais entendu dire que certains chiens avaient du mal à les digérer. 

Donc acana, orijen ou totw? Les 3 sont correctes?
Merci encore

----------


## BebeStane62

> Il y en a Bouba de bons  vétos, il ne faut pas non plus tt stigmatiser ... Maintenant, j'ai le sentiment que le business se fait davantage dans les cliniques vétos (spécialisées en trucs-machins-choses) plutôt que chez le véto de campagne du bled du coin ...


Je vais en clinique véto, ils s'interessent au barf (2 sur 3 des vétos m'ont demandé comment ça fonctionne réellement , et sont les 1ers à conseiller une ration ménagère quand les chiens ont des difficultés avec les crokbeurk, leur chienne mange barf le weekend d'ailleurs depuis mon explication)

Je vais en clinique spécialisée pour Stane aussi, les 2 kinés qui la suivent ont le même point de vue que moi sur les crokbeurk, et chaque semaine ils ont un cours barf, ils sont même contents d'avoir des recettes de gateaux naturels et sans céréales pour leurs bestioles...

Les prix en clinique spécialisées paraissent fou, parce que les chiens n'ont pas la sécu derrière eux pour rembourser une partie , je donne 210€ pour 5 séances d'hydrothérapie, soit 42€ la séance, le prix d'une séance de balnéo / massage ne doit pas en être loin (je regarde mardi)...
Une opération d'hernie discale tourne aux alentours de 1000€ avec hospitalisation/rééduc ... pour ma mère l'ensemble des soins étaient monté à presque 5000€ ...

----------


## Maya83

Bon alors j'ai pesé les acana et j'aurai du le faire plus tôt... J'ai un peu honte, je me suis basée sur les Kcal et j'ai eu tort.

Si Volf laissait sa gamelle du soir ce n'était pas pour rien, c'est qu'il avait sa dose avec la ration du midi. Il lui faut 2 fois plus de Proplan que d'Acana. 
Par contre pour Vanille ça va être dramatique. Elle mange donc actuellement le double de ce qu'il faudrait (pas étonnant qu'elle ait pris du poids) et malgré cela les crottes sont parfaites et surtout elle a toujours faim!! Comment je vais faire pour lui diviser sa gamelle par deux?

----------


## YenZ

> Merci Yen.Z !
> 
> Les TOTW Sierra Mountain, je peux les acheter où ?
> 
> Au final, quel est le meilleur produit à ton avis au niveau de la qualité (le prix n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour moi) : Acana (et quelle variété) ou TOTW Sierra Mountain ?


On l'a déjà indiqué précédemment, tu peux les trouver au meilleur tarif ici

http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/...ategorie=59033 (port offeert à partir de 100 , sinon en-dessous c'est 6, intéressant pour un petit sac de 2.27 ou au moins 2 gros sacs !)

ou éventuellement aussi ici (meilleur prix si tu prends 2 sacs de 2.27, ou 1 sac de 6.8, ou 1 seul sac de 13.6 car le port est gratuit à partir de 29 , en-dessous 11  de port !)
Réduction de 5% à la première commande, et aussi réductions sur certaines gammes à partir de 2 sacs (sauf sur TOTW Sierra Mountain entre autre car nouveau)

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/boutique...the-wild-chien

Et meilleur prix ici par 2 sacs de 13.6 (car 5% de réduc à partir de 100 , et 5% à la première commande)

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...116ma13m3.html

Qualitativement TOTW S.Moutain et Acana se valent vraiment, tout dépend des taux que tu acceptes, car Acana est plus riche aussi bien en prot qu'en gras, la meilleure marque sera celle qui sera la mieux tolérée par tes chiens, niveau tarifs c'est équivalent si tu prends TOTW où je te l'ai indiqué au-dessus, ou Acana sur zooplus.es (sinon bcp plus cher ailleurs).
Chez Acana je privilégierais la gamme Prairie, Pacifica ( si tes chiens aiment le poisson), ou Ranchlands (cette dernière n'est dispo que sur pets-animalia pour le moment donc plus chère !), en dernier choix Grasslands car plus cher et taux de minéraux plus élevés.




> Merci YenZ!
> En fait les croquettes sont pour les chiens que j'accueille en tant que famille d'accueil, ils restent entre 3 semaines et 2 ou3 mois chez moi c'est pourquoi je ne veux pas les passer au barf
> 
> tu as l'air pas mal convaincu aussi par les ToTW? 
> 
> je sais qu'avec orijen mon mâle au bout d'un mois, n'arrivait toujours pas à avoir des crottes moulées (au barf, nikel) j'avais entendu dire que certains chiens avaient du mal à les digérer. 
> 
> Donc acana, orijen ou totw? Les 3 sont correctes?
> Merci encore


Les 3 sont plus que correctes, Orijen est le plus riche des 3 (38/18 en moyenne), Acana fait partie du même groupe et est plus "light" (32/17 de moyenne), TOTW est l'équivalent d'Acana, sachant que la gamme la plus équilibrée est Sierra Mountain (mais aussi moins riche qu'Acana, 25/15, contre 32/18 pour les autres gammes adultes mais trop de minéraux), niveau tarifs Orijen est le plus cher, TOTW le moins cher, Acana reste assez cher comme Orijen sauf sur zooplus.es

Concernant ton mâle ça se peut que tu aies sur-dosé Orijen (pèse-le sur une balance électronique et ne dépasse pas 10gr/kg/jour) et/ou que la transition n'ait pas été assez longue, à moins qu'il ne supporte effectivement pas !




> Bon alors j'ai pesé les acana et j'aurai du le faire plus tôt... J'ai un peu honte, je me suis basée sur les Kcal et j'ai eu tort.
> 
> Si Volf laissait sa gamelle du soir ce n'était pas pour rien, c'est qu'il avait sa dose avec la ration du midi. Il lui faut 2 fois plus de Proplan que d'Acana. 
> Par contre pour Vanille ça va être dramatique. Elle mange donc actuellement le double de ce qu'il faudrait (pas étonnant qu'elle ait pris du poids) et malgré cela les crottes sont parfaites et surtout elle a toujours faim!! Comment je vais faire pour lui diviser sa gamelle par deux?


C'est pas grave ça arrive  :: 

Pour Volf au moins tu as la réponse, par contre même si on a tendance à mettre moins de croquettes quand elles sont plus riches, comment se fait-il que tu arrives à diviser la ration par 2 ? Tu n'avais pas tendance à vraiment sur-doser aussi PP ?
Pour Vanille peut-être qu'elle est aussi très gourmande non ? Mes 2 miens pour manger 3 fois leur ration sans problèmes, ils passent leur journée à réclamer alors que pourtant ils mangent largement à leur faim, ça ne serait pas de la gourmandise plutôt ?
 Car lorsque j'avais testé Orijen mes 2 toons avaient tendance à devenir fou (déjà qu'ils le sont déjà) quand on sortait la gamelle, ça expliquerait peut-être son comportement vis à vis de la bouffe en ce moment ? Elle était pareil avec PP ? 
Faudrait déjà que tu vois si en réduisant la gamelle elle perd du poids ou pas, et si elle a vraiment faim ou pas, tu peux aussi compléter sa gamelle avec des haricots verts qui lui rempliront un peu l'estomac et ne la feront pas grossir ! Commence par réduire progressivement la gamelle, 5 à 10% de moins chaque jour et tu verras bien comment elle s'habitue, c'est ça de vouloir leur donner de la bonne bouffe !  ::

----------


## Maya83

Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fichu.. Je viens de peser les rations et de les mettre dans les gamelles. Pour Vanille ben en fait ça ne change pas grand chose. Avant avec les proplan je lui mettais un demi doseur par repas, ce qui faisait que le fond de sa gamelle était tapissé (on ne voyait quasiment pas l'inox), là j'ai mis 80 gr et ça fait quasiment pareil, on voit à peine plus le fond de la gamelle. Donc je vais la laisser quelques jours à 160gr puis je basserais à 150gr car son poids de forme est entre 15 et 16 kg, or là elle doit être à 17 kg (voire 17,5kg).
Il y a surement une part de gourmandise car elle ne réclamait jamais avec les proplan (ni autres marques précédentes), mais le fait qu'elle attaque mon BA me fait penser que c'est plus que de la gourmandise quand même...

Pour les chats c'est étrange aussi... Chamane a toujours eu des problèmes de poids, depuis les Acana je ne la vois pas maigrir (pas encore?)  mais en tout cas elle n'a pas faim (on lui donne pourtant moins que la dose indiquée sur le paquet). Azur lui a faim avec les Acana, il a lui aussi un peu moins que ce qu'il faudrait (car bien portant, sans être gros) et il a légèrement maigrit...

Ah la la le métabolisme....

----------


## Kybou!

> Je vais en clinique véto, ils s'interessent au barf (2 sur 3 des vétos m'ont demandé comment ça fonctionne réellement , et sont les 1ers à conseiller une ration ménagère quand les chiens ont des difficultés avec les crokbeurk, leur chienne mange barf le weekend d'ailleurs depuis mon explication)
> 
> Je vais en clinique spécialisée pour Stane aussi, les 2 kinés qui la suivent ont le même point de vue que moi sur les crokbeurk, et chaque semaine ils ont un cours barf, ils sont même contents d'avoir des recettes de gateaux naturels et sans céréales pour leurs bestioles...
> 
> Les prix en clinique spécialisées paraissent fou, parce que les chiens n'ont pas la sécu derrière eux pour rembourser une partie , je donne 210 pour 5 séances d'hydrothérapie, soit 42 la séance, le prix d'une séance de balnéo / massage ne doit pas en être loin (je regarde mardi)...
> Une opération d'hernie discale tourne aux alentours de 1000 avec hospitalisation/rééduc ... pour ma mère l'ensemble des soins étaient monté à presque 5000 ...


Ben là, ton témoignage prouve que je me suis trompée, autant pour moi ! Comme quoi les idées reçues ... Tout le monde ne pense pas à vendre des croquettes pour se faire du fric sur le dos des animaux (mais ça je le disais déjà plus haut) et je trouve ça bien pour la formation/l'intérêt qu'ils développent pour d'autres types d'alimentation que les croquettes ... Par contre, les prix, ouch mais j'avoue que ma véto n'est vraiment pas chère, c'est peut-être aussi pour ça (mais je fais partie des "bleds du coin") ! Ceci dit, pour les problèmes spécifiques, je consulte des spécialistes, forcément ...  Ici, les séances d'hydro pour mon dysplasique, je les paie 35 euros/séance ! Maintenant, qd j'avais consulté un opthalmo pour l'oeil de Waldo, oui, les prix étaient ds la même gamme que ceux que tu cites (même si les pathologies ne sont pas comparables) ! Sinon, j'aimerais bien que ma véto ait une clinique avec tout ce qu'il faut sur place, c'est le seul point négatif en fait ... Pq à chaque fois, ben ouais, c'est des spécialistes que je connais pas, à qui je dois réexpliquer blabla les problèmes du chien puis bon, je pense qua la confiance que tu établis avec ton véto, c'est important quoi ! Je vois pas trop comment je peux faire confiance à qq'un qui n'a jamais soigné mes chiens avant et je confie pas non plus mes chiens à "nimporte qui"...  :: 

Encore, chez vous, vous pouvez souscrire des "mutuelles" pour vos animaux, ici, ça n'existe même pas (du moins je n'en ai jms entendu parler et c'est pas faute d'avoir cherché) ! Après, si tu vas toujours chez la même véto Bebestane, je crois me rappeler que c'est aussi une passionnée et ça, ça change déjà pas mal de choses !

@Isabelle P.: mes chiens sont actuellement aux "Acana Grasslands" mais je voudrais juste te préciser une chose puisque je sais que tu as des mâtins de naples ! Il faut savoir squ'en terme de taille, elles sont vraiment très petites, mes chiens les gobent d'ailleurs (bon, ils sont particuliètement gloutons) mais pour un chien plus grand, gare au retournement d'estomac s'il ne mâche pas ! Donc prudence ! Et pour mon expérience perso, mes chiens sont de vraies usines à gaz donc bof bof ... J'aime de plus en plus l'idée du BARF au final ! Mais ce n'est bien sûr que mon avis !

----------


## bouba92

Bien sur que l'idéal c la ration "ménagère ou le barf qui s'approche le plus de leur nourriture naturelle! ça c le top! et niveau croquettes, j' en suis aussi à chercher les moins deg....Mais quand on a BEAUCOUP de loulous à nourrir c'est pas gérable au niveau temps et fric!

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ, un grand merci, ton aide est inestimable.
> 
> Niveau appétence, je trouve que ORIJEN, c'est vraiment ce qu'il y a de mieux.
> 
> Les ACANA sont trés appétentes également ?
> 
> Je rajoute toujours dans la gamelle de mes chiens un peu de paté pour  chiens (l'equivalent de deux cuilleres à soupe environ) pour justement  qu'ils aient encore plus de plaisir à manger.
> 
> Qu'en pense-tu ?
> ...



Oui c'est clair qu'Orijen est top niveau appétence, il en est de même pour Acana, d'ailleurs les croquettes sentent aussi fort et sont identiques !
Les TOTW sont très appétentes aussi, elles sont un peu plus "granuleuses" et moins lisses, et aussi un tout petit peu plus épaisses et moins larges, mais vraiment de peu.

A mon avis il n'est pas utile de rajouter de la pâtée pour améliorer encore l'appétence vu qu'elles sont déjà très appétentes, mai si tu souhaites absolument en ajouter, alors pars plutôt sur autre chose car la pâtée que tu utilises est plutôt "bas de gamme", c'est d'autant plus dommage quand tu utilises un produit vraiment haut de gamme comme Orijen, Acana ou TOTW.

2 pâtées vraiment top (mais chères, perso j'ai déjà testé Platinum)

Platinum =) http://shop.platinum-distribution.lu...e-patee-poulet  (j'utilise aussi leurs friandises qui sont top)

Applaws =) http://www.petmeds.fr/c-1051-applaws.aspx (tu peux peut-être les trouver ailleurs moins cher, à voir)

Sinon pour améliorer l'appétence tu peux aussi utiliser de l'huile de saumon qui a en plus bcp de vertus au niveau du poil, de la peau et autres, tu peux en trouver pas trop cher ici

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...2s4ma17m3.html

ou si tu veux de l'huile de saumon sauvage, choisis la marque "grizzly" mais qui sera plus chère  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ben en fait Bouba, je suis pas convaincue que le BARF soit plus cher (ni même plus contraignant d'ailleurs) qd tu vois le prix que tu claques pour des croquettes "pas trop deg" ...  ::

----------


## BebeStane62

> Ben en fait Bouba, je suis pas convaincue que le BARF soit plus cher (ni même plus contraignant d'ailleurs) qd tu vois le prix que tu claques pour des croquettes "pas trop deg" ...


Ha mais c'est certain même, je nourris 50kg de chiens et 30kg de chats pour même pas 90€/mois

en crok j'en serai à 80€ pour les dogs et 55€ pour les chats... 

J'ai un pote qui se fournit pour 0,20€/kg ,il nourrit ses chiens pour 25/30€ par mois (un TN, une labrador, une bull) ...

----------


## BebeStane62

> Ha mais c'est certain même, je nourris 50kg de chiens et 30kg de chats pour même pas 90€/mois
> 
> en crok j'en serai à 80€ pour les dogs et 55€ pour les chats... 
> 
> J'ai un pote qui se fournit pour 0,20€/kg ,il nourrit ses chiens pour 25/30€ par mois (un TN, une labrador, une bull) ...



Bref,moi je traine ici, parce que les gens qui ne veulent pas barfer faut quand même pouvoir les conseiller, faut que je note qq marques sympa donc

----------


## YenZ

Certain oui et non, tout dépend si tu as la place de stocker, si tu as un abattoir ou un gentil boucher qui te laisse ou te vend ses restes pour 3 fois rien, et surtout il faut du TEMPS, et pour ceux qui vivent par ex en région parisienne comme moi ce n'est pas tojours possible, alors oui le BARF peut être une très bonne alternative selon le temps, l'argent, la place etc.. que l'on a, et surtout l'envie de se renseigner pour bien faire, car c'est loin d'être évident pour une personne lambda, et on peut très bien faire aussi de grosses bêtises !

----------


## Spirale

> Applaws =) http://www.petmeds.fr/c-1051-applaws.aspx (tu peux peut-être les trouver ailleurs moins cher, à voir)


Pour les sachets fraîcheurs, c'est moins cher ici :
http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~...ory_id=MA-DOGS

----------


## Antartica

c'est un mini hs parce que mon but n'est (surtout) pas de convaincre la terre entière et que chacun fait ce que bon lui semble mais non, le barf, pour de vrai, ne demande pas un temps infini ni une organisation de ouf!

alors oui, reconnaissons que c'est moins pratique que de verser des croquettes mais c'est tout ce que je cède aux croquettes lol!
(et je ne raisonne pas en terme de pratique)

----------


## bouba92

oui mais faut aussi acheter la viande? Outre le temps, la matiere premiere est chère! Pour un ou deux oui mais qd t'as pls animaux c pas tenable au niveau budget!
et moi suis vegetarienne, vais pas chez le boucher, alors c pas lui qui me fera des prix!

----------


## BebeStane62

> oui mais faut aussi acheter la viande? Outre le temps, la matiere premiere est chère! Pour un ou deux oui mais qd t'as pls animaux c pas tenable au niveau budget!
> et moi suis vegetarienne, vais pas chez le boucher, alors c pas lui qui me fera des prix!


La viande quand on cherche on peut l'avoir pour rien (cf au dessus ce que je dis) , je suis VG je n'ai JAMAIS acheté autre chose que des cous de poulet à 1,50€ le kg chez le volailler qui me fournit 40kg par mois . Du poulet entier fermier en DLC limite tu en a pour 2€ le kg en grande surface . Puis offrir une bouteille ou une boite de chocolat de temps en temps en échange de la bidoche à petit prix c'est bien aussi
Sinon la société saint laurent ou volaille du poher permet d'avoir la viande pour moins de 2€/kg , pas mal d'éleveurs commande là bas, et les éleveurs ont rarement 1 seul chien.

Que les gens veuillent rester aux crok ok, mais ne trouvez pas tous les défauts du monde au barf, ils sont faux, préparation gamelle : ouvrir le tupperware,prendre la bouffe et la poser dans la gamelle, environ 30 sec quoi, le plus long c'est quand j'ai un poulet entier, je dois le couper en 2 ou en 3  . Des parisiens qui font barfer leurs chiens j'en connais et plus d'un ;-)

----------


## bouba92

Oui, mais par ex des cous de poulets : j'ai des tous petits chiens dont des vieux avec des mauvaises dents ils risquent pas de s'étranger avec des os de poulets?
J'ai tj entendu dire que les os de poulets sont dangereux pour les chiens?

----------


## BebeStane62

> Oui, mais par ex des cous de poulets : j'ai des tous petits chiens dont des vieux avec des mauvaises dents ils risquent pas de s'étranger avec des os de poulets?
> J'ai tj entendu dire que les os de poulets sont dangereux pour les chiens?


Mes chatons lorsqu'ils avaient 8 semaines mangeaient des cous de poulet .
Les os sont dangereux cuits et sans viande autour, un os cru et charnu (entouré de viande) n'est pas dangereux il ne fera pas d'esquille, d'ailleurs les cous les os sont "mous" pour info mes chats mangent parfois des cuisses de poulet et très régulièrement des ailes

----------


## borneo

Moi, je nourris mon chien de 14 ans au barf depuis un an, il s'en porte très bien. Je ne me suis pas lancée par conviction, mais parce que je voulais lui faire plaisir au moment de sa hernie discale, en janvier 2011. Je me disais : le pauvre, pour les semaines qui lui restent, autant le gâter. Un an après, il est toujours là  :: 

Chez moi, le barf a fait exploser mon budget bouffe chiens, car il mange des hauts de cuisses à 4€ le kilo, et du bœuf pour animaux de chez Carrefour (très belle qualité) à 2€ le kilo. Je n'ai pas trouvé moins cher, sauf parfois le poulet en date courte.

Du coup sa copine la Choupette barfe aussi, et la chatonne trouvée dans un moteur également.  ::

----------


## Antartica

-désolée du hs-: lisez le post barf!

il y a xxxx bons plans, promos, adresses où acheter de la viande vous reviendra nettement moins cher qu'acheter des croquettes! (mais oui, il faut se renseigner!)

alors oui, il faut se déplacer, mais bon, vous achetez aussi votre nourriture à vous, non?

pour les dents, (cf tj www.barf.ch) des micro portions barfent sans souci, dès chiot, et, pour les + âgés bah à adapter: si pas de douleurs dentaires/de gencives, on peut tester avec des pilons, des cuisses voir des poulets entiers selon le gabarit du chien, et si trop édenté ou douleurs, le broyé existe aussi, on peut également laisser le chien machouiller pour lui faire plaisir etc...

mais en soit, le barf n'est jamais déconseillé, justement parce que l'on peut adapter, ajuster à l'infini à chaque individu!

(les viandes, les viandes avec os, les légumes, les compléments etc)

voilà, j'arrête mon hs sur le post croquettes, mais vraiment, je vous invite à lire la partie barf et/ou à aller sur barf.ch!

----------


## moonshine

bon vu les prix des totw... je crois que je vais quand même la passer au barf même si c'est pour un durée plus ou moins longue : ca pose un pb? sachant qu'elle risque de rester au moins 2/3 semaines chez moi et que je ferai tout pour convaincre les adoptants de continuer.

demain courses pour faire le plein de poulet et commencer le barf, elle va être contente car les croquettes ne sont vraiment pas son truc et avec mes chiens qui croquent les os à côté, ca la motive pas!!

je prend note quand même pour ses marques, au cas où.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le souci avec les FA, c'est si le chien refuse les croquettes par la suite ... moi je les mets toujours au croquettes principalement + repas barf quelques fois dans la semaine. Après bon je dis ça mais j'ai eu des chiots FAs sevrés aux carcasses de canard ....  :Big Grin:  . Pour moi déontologiquement sevrer aux croquettes c'est une hérésie, donc bon, j'allais pas changer sous prétexte que c'étaient des FAs.

----------


## YenZ

> Pour les sachets fraîcheurs, c'est moins cher ici :
> http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~sachets-fraicheur-applaws-18x150g/~product_id=102650/~category_id=MA-DOGS-FOOD-APPLAWS/~root_category_id=MA-DOGS


Merci de l'info mais ça ne m'étonne pas que ce soit moins cher car medicanimal a souvent des bons produits pas cher !




> Arf, YenZ, tu es certaine que les boites ANIMONDA sont bas de gamme ?
> 
> J'etais persuadée du contraire car ZOOPLUS les met au sommet du top des boites recommandées ?


Zooplus dit n'importe quoi, il met aussi PP ou RC comme étant de marque de super qualité alors que c'est complètement le contraire, si on commence à se fier à ce qu'ils disent on est mal barrés, ils sont vendeurs de croquettes qui ne cachent pas vouloir prendre tout le marché, mais surement pas des conseillers en nutrition animale !




> La viande quand on cherche on peut l'avoir pour rien (cf au dessus ce que je dis) , je suis VG je n'ai JAMAIS acheté autre chose que des cous de poulet à 1,50 le kg chez le volailler qui me fournit 40kg par mois . Du poulet entier fermier en DLC limite tu en a pour 2 le kg en grande surface . Puis offrir une bouteille ou une boite de chocolat de temps en temps en échange de la bidoche à petit prix c'est bien aussi
> Sinon la société saint laurent ou volaille du poher permet d'avoir la viande pour moins de 2/kg , pas mal d'éleveurs commande là bas, et les éleveurs ont rarement 1 seul chien.
> 
> Que les gens veuillent rester aux crok ok, mais ne trouvez pas tous les défauts du monde au barf, ils sont faux, préparation gamelle : ouvrir le tupperware,prendre la bouffe et la poser dans la gamelle, environ 30 sec quoi, le plus long c'est quand j'ai un poulet entier, je dois le couper en 2 ou en 3  . Des parisiens qui font barfer leurs chiens j'en connais et plus d'un ;-)


Personne ne trouve tous les défauts du monde au BARF, la majorité des gens ici a même dit qu'ils aimaient cette approche mais que ce sont d'autres choses qui freinent à y passer, et si je parle pour moi, je suis désolé mais préparer la gamelle du chien ce n'est pas ouvrir un tupperware et le verser, il faut préparer et couper la viande, ajouter, voir faire cuire les légumes, mettre l'huile, les compléments etc... donc faut pas réduire la préparation de la gamelle à 30 sec parce que c'est faux !

Déjà que je n'ai pas le temps de préparer ma bouffe, alors franchement même si je fais super attention à mes chiens, non je n'ai pas le temps de préparer pour eux, encore moins la place de stocker dans le congel (pas de place du tout), pas la place non plus d'installer un autre congel pour les chiens (si je l'avais j'achèterai un lave vaisselle), donc bon il faut aussi faire en fonction des envies, des possibilités, du temps, et du budget de chacun, je ne critique pas le barf loin de la, je trouve même que c'est la solution idéale dans certains cas, mais perso je ne peux pas me le permettre !





> -désolée du hs-: lisez le post barf!
> 
> il y a xxxx bons plans, promos, adresses où acheter de la viande vous reviendra nettement moins cher qu'acheter des croquettes! (mais oui, il faut se renseigner!)
> 
> alors oui, il faut se déplacer, mais bon, vous achetez aussi votre nourriture à vous, non?
> 
> pour les dents, (cf tj www.barf.ch) des micro portions barfent sans souci, dès chiot, et, pour les + âgés bah à adapter: si pas de douleurs dentaires/de gencives, on peut tester avec des pilons, des cuisses voir des poulets entiers selon le gabarit du chien, et si trop édenté ou douleurs, le broyé existe aussi, on peut également laisser le chien machouiller pour lui faire plaisir etc...
> 
> mais en soit, le barf n'est jamais déconseillé, justement parce que l'on peut adapter, ajuster à l'infini à chaque individu!
> ...


D'accord avec tout ce que tu dis, sauf le "nettement moins cher qu'acheter des croquettes", tout dépend du nombre de chiens à nourrir, de la viande utilisée, des croquettes utilisées, bref dans certains cas ça sera peut-être moins cher ou au même prix, mais dans la grande majorité des cas je pense à contrario que la ration journalière sera plus chère au BARF qu'avec des croquettes, puis ce ne serai tpas étonnant, le but des croquettes c'est la rapidité/pratique et l'aspect financier (quoi que sur ce dernier point ça se discute de plus en plus selon les marques).





> bon vu les prix des totw... je crois que je vais quand même la passer au barf même si c'est pour un durée plus ou moins longue : ca pose un pb? sachant qu'elle risque de rester au moins 2/3 semaines chez moi et que je ferai tout pour convaincre les adoptants de continuer.
> 
> demain courses pour faire le plein de poulet et commencer le barf, elle va être contente car les croquettes ne sont vraiment pas son truc et avec mes chiens qui croquent les os à côté, ca la motive pas!!
> 
> je prend note quand même pour ses marques, au cas où.


Bon courage pour convaincre les adoptants !!!
Très peu de gens sont prêts à faire l'effort de nourrir leur chien de cette façon, ou alors n'importe comment en donnant les restes de table, mais savoir comme équilibrer une gamelle et le faire bien tous les jours, pas évident pour la personne lambda, alors l'adoptant a intérêt à être super motivé(e) !!
Au pire des cas si il/elle refuse catégoriquement, tu as la solution que de lui laisser une liste de croquettes de qualité, au moins que le loulou mange quelque chose de "correct", même si il ne barfe pas.

----------


## YenZ

De rien pas de soucis avec plaisir  ::

----------


## moonshine

la première FA que j'ai eu , je l'ai mise direct au barf, les adoptants avaient l'air ok pour continuer, après je ne sais pas s'il l'ont effectivement fait! 
La deuxième, ils m'ont clairement dit qu'il la remettrait aux croq.

mais je me dis que c'est toujours ca de "gagner" pour les chiens, et oui je conseillerais ses 3 marques!

Merci pour toutes explications!

----------


## draks

> Bon, je vais changer pour une des marques que tu as proposée alors. Me reste plus qu'à choisir


Déja, règle de base pour les boites, évites tout ce qui contient des sous produits. La marque que tu citais en est blindé, c'est écrit sur la compo.
Moi, je donne des boites une fois par semaine à mes chiens pour les changer des croquettes. Je prends du terra canis sur zooplus. C'est effectivement plus chère, mais niveau qualité c'est incomparable. Il y a aussi les almo qui sont une bonnes alternative parait il, un peu moins chère, mais perso, je n'ai pas encore testé.

----------


## Youki

Euh les filles, si vous pouviez éviter de faire du HS sur ce topic ça serait pas mal  :: 
Pour info, il y a un topic spécialement dédié au BARF : 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...©fÃ¨re-le-BARF

Merci !

----------


## Antartica

d'acc, c'est noté, c'était juste pour préciser parce que beaucoup de choses erronées sont mentionnées sur le barf ici! (on ne fait pas cuire les légumes lorsque l'on barf son chien!)

voili voilà, j'arrête, je comprends que les hs ne soient pas souhaités!

----------


## lealouboy

> Tu exagères clairement, les analyses ne sont pas gardées "secrètes", elles sont uniquement réservées à ceux qui paient, logique en somme, pourtant je ne prends pas leur défense puisque je ne supporte pas la gérante de la SNAC.


J'aimerais savoir comment faire analyser des croquettes ?
Y a t'il un labo habilité à le faire ?
Le prix des analyses complètes ?
Que faut il demander comme "recherches" ?
Comment ça se passe, il faut amener le paquet fermé et l'ouvrir devant un représentant de la loi ?

----------


## YenZ

Je te conseille de t'adresser directement à la gérante de la SNAC, elle te donnera des infos plus fiables que n'importe qui ici, mais oui je crois que ça se fait par un labo indépendant, le prix je ne l'ai plus en tête mais c'est très très cher, n'hésite pas à visiter leur site et à contacter la gérante pour plus d'infos !

----------


## lealouboy

Je cherche éventuellement des croquettes pour chien à tendance maigre.
Daïs n'est pas un grand modèle (taille d'un épagneul), pèse 16/18 kg et a franchement tendance à être filiforme.
Je vais prendre rendez vous pour une prise de sang, je pense. Bien que, hormis cet été où elle se gavait de sorbes dans le jardin et où effectivement elle avait grossi beaucoup, sinon elle a toujours été "maigrichonne".
Elle est en pleine forme. Comme il fait froid et qu'elle n'a pas de sous poil, je la couvre pour sortir afin de limiter la dépense énergétique.

J'ai déjà essayé BARF (950g/jour), Orijen (1.5 fois ration recommandée), Acana (idem) et Arden Grange (idem).

Si quelqu'un a un avis ou le même "problème"...

----------


## cloclo 54

Suis-je hors sujet? Je me pose des questions en ce qui concerne les emballages , boites , pochons , sacs . Nos bestioles qui mangent 365 jours par an des trucs emballés dans des emballages qui relargent de l'alu , parfumés aux glutamates, jamais de produits frais, ne vont-ils pas nous faire moultes cancers si ça continue ; je donne des croquettes , mais je m'interroge!

----------


## Daysie433

> Oui, mais par ex des cous de poulets : j'ai des tous petits chiens dont des vieux avec des mauvaises dents ils risquent pas de s'étranger avec des os de poulets?
> J'ai tj entendu dire que les os de poulets sont dangereux pour les chiens?


jamais d'os pour les chiens qu'ils soient gros ou petits, chez ma vétérinaire j'ai vu un chien de chasse opéré d'urgence parce qu'il avait mangé un os et que celui-ci lui avait perforé les intestins et grosse hémorragie, il est mort  2 H après et j'ai vu aussi un petit caniche âgé qu'on a dû euthanasier car les os qu'il avait mangé lui avaient troué l'estomac.

pour les chiens âgés jamais de viande rouge non plus mais de la viande blanche, avec carottes, riz et courgette, donc on enlève les os avant de leur donner la viande.

----------


## Daysie433

> Suis-je hors sujet? Je me pose des questions en ce qui concerne les emballages , boites , pochons , sacs . Nos bestioles qui mangent 365 jours par an des trucs emballés dans des emballages qui relargent de l'alu , parfumés aux glutamates, jamais de produits frais, ne vont-ils pas nous faire moultes cancers si ça continue ; je donne des croquettes , mais je m'interroge!


je nourris aussi mes petits caniches de croquettes et certains ont vécu jusqu'à 18 ans, 17 ans ce qu'il faut vérifier sur les emballages c'est la teneur en cendres et en graisses.....à mes petits vieux je donne des croquettes Ultim....
spécial mini seniors ou adultes selon l'âge et ils vivent très vieux. Sinon c'est nourriture maison comme dit ci-desus.

----------


## twinky

Je suis désolée je n'ai pas le temps de tout lire car je dois commander demain!
J'ai un chien de 11kg d'appartement castré Epagneul x border et x inconnu lol
Il a 3 ans, j'ai le choix entre:
Golden eagle
Enova
Gö

La il est aux Hill's adulte light car Mr est un peu rond!

----------


## BebeStane62

> jamais d'os pour les chiens qu'ils soient gros ou petits, chez ma vétérinaire j'ai vu un chien de chasse opéré d'urgence parce qu'il avait mangé un os et que celui-ci lui avait perforé les intestins et grosse hémorragie, il est mort  2 H après et j'ai vu aussi un petit caniche âgé qu'on a dû euthanasier car les os qu'il avait mangé lui avaient troué l'estomac.
> 
> pour les chiens âgés jamais de viande rouge non plus mais de la viande blanche, avec carottes, riz et courgette, donc on enlève les os avant de leur donner la viande.


tu ferais bien de faire un tour sur le topic "pourquoi je préfère le barf" avant de lancer ces vieilles croyances comme ça.

Les os crus et charnus (= entourés de viande) ne sont pas dangereux car ils ne feront pas d'esquille puisque que broyés dans la viande par le chien...

Quant aux croyances sur la viande rouge (boeuf) pareil, elle ne contient pas plus de protéines que la viande blanche, et même bcp moins de phosphore que la viande de dinde et poulet par exple

----------


## Daysie433

je ne lance pas de vieilles croyances comme tu dis, j'ai seulement constaté chez mon véto la mort de ces deux chiens et cela c'était réel et la cause de leur mort aussi

----------


## BebeStane62

> je ne lance pas de vieilles croyances comme tu dis, j'ai seulement constaté chez mon véto la mort de ces deux chiens et cela c'était réel et la cause de leur mort aussi



lis un peu >  Re: pourquoi je préfère le BARF?

Sinon tu peux donc certifié que les os étaient crus et charnus , et non pas cuits et sans viande autour comme donnent tous les gens qui ne savent pas qu'un os cuit est dangereux?

----------


## Antartica

je ne peux que plussoyer à ce dernier post: comment tu peux affirmer de telles choses sans plus de précision?
vivent les raccourcis! 
(mais après chacun ses convictions)

----------


## caro180489

des nouvelles de mon loulou passé au totw sierra mountain sur les conseils de yenz
il est encore en en transition....et il trie ! il ne mange quasiment que les nouvelles croquettes.
il a l'air de bien les apprécier....et ça fait plaisir !

----------


## mofo

> Je suis désolée je n'ai pas le temps de tout lire car je dois commander demain!
> J'ai un chien de 11kg d'appartement castré Epagneul x border et x inconnu lol
> Il a 3 ans, j'ai le choix entre:
> Golden eagle
> Enova
> Gö
> 
> La il est aux Hill's adulte light car Mr est un peu rond!



les 3 marques seront sans aucun doute mieux que hill's
en mettant go en premier, golden eagle et enova  

enfin à mon avis, 
mais en choissant l'une des 3 ça sera un bon choix

----------


## foufie40180

bonjour , j'aurais besoin de conseils pour les croquettes de ma chienne !
c'est une rott agée de 2 ans , j'avais des croquettes (étant donné que c'est mon ex belle mere qui me les ramener je dois les changer) hors en attendant de commander j'ai pris des croquettes basiques !
on m'a conseillé EUka.... , pouvez vous me donner votre avis (je les aurais a 35euros , et en calculant ils durerait 1mois et demi) .
quelle quantité pour elle exactement ?
elle est habitué a avoir de la nourriture a sa quise , ce n'est pas une chienne qui se gave au contraire elle mange peu ! 
elle pèse 36 kg ( le véto m'a dit que c'était parfait , sachant qu'elle a était stérilisée en début d'année 2011 ) .
merci d'avance , je ne peux pas lire les 108 pages :-)

----------


## Taysa

Pour etre polie, ce sont des croquettes de m**** mais bon vu le prix que tu les payes c'est sur que l'offre est allechante !

En moyen de gamme je te conseillerais plutot profine ou josera qui sont dans le meme budget a peu pres !

----------


## Taysa

Le josera poulet a 50€ les 20kg serait un bien meilleur choix !

----------


## Odyssée

Ou ça? Car sur nourrir comme la nature il est 56 et qq.

----------


## Taysa

C'est par mon fournisseur ce tarifs mais prend via nourrir comme la nature c'est les moins chers  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

taysa a raison les croquettes que tu cites contiennent beaucoup de céréales mais très peu de viandes; or le chien est un carnivore et doit être nourri comme tel... mais les marques les + connues seraient + adaptées pour nourrir des poules^^ (merci le marketing/lavage de cerveau efficace)
page 63 de ce topic tu trouveras une longue liste établie par yenz de marques de très bonne qualité avec de fortes teneurs en viande (50%mini) et peu ou pas de céréales. si ton budget est trop serré la propossition de taysa est un bon compromis, mais sache que pour les croquettes sans céréales on donne des rations réduites (compter 10/12g par 10kg du poids de forme, donc 50g pour un chien de 5kg là où PP en préconise 100...)

----------


## Taysa

Perso pour les rations reduites suis pas d'accord elles mangent autant chez applaws / orijen que quand elles ont tester prodinz ou au tor debut chez rc !

----------


## Darlow

> Perso pour les rations reduites suis pas d'accord elles mangent autant chez applaws / orijen que quand elles ont tester prodinz ou au tor debut chez rc !


Pareil chez moi, même quantité chez PP que TOTW et Acana. Et mon loulou n'a pas grossi (il a même un peu maigri).

----------


## Odyssée

> C'est par mon fournisseur ce tarifs mais prend via nourrir comme la nature c'est les moins chers


Le problème est que mes deux chiennes sont à surveiller niveau alimentation car elles sont toutes deux stérilisées, une en surpoid et l'autre âgée de 9 ans donc je vais me diriger vers les Josera balance ^^

En tout cas merci car j'ai découvert cette marque et c'est ce qu'il me fallait  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Vous m'avez convaincue de changer de croquettes mais j'ai besoin de conseils !

Mes jumeaux braques de Weimar qui viennent d'avoir 14 ans ne reçoivent plus que des gamelles maison depuis plusieurs mois (poisson ou blanc de poulet + haricots ou carottes + riz). Ils commençaient à rechigner sur les croquettes, je me suis dit que je n'allais pas les contrarier à leur âge  ::   Ils ont un excellent appétit.

Mes trois fifilles longues oreilles (entre +/- 4 et 7 ans) reçoivent du Hill's adult le matin et gamelle maison le soir. Aucun problème particulier.

Là où ça se corse un peu, c'est pour Titi (anglo-français de +/- 11 ans) : en 2009, il a eu deux invaginations en cinq jours donc deux grosses opérations en urgence. Les vétos m'ont dit de lui donner du R.C. intestinal que j'achète en pharmacie. Du fait qu'il est fragile, je n'ai jamais osé le passer aux gamelles maison ni lui donner d'autres croquettes que ces R.C. intestinal. Satine (braque de Weimar de 10 ans) est très délicate au niveau intestinal et estomac : je lui donne les mêmes croquettes qu'à Titi le matin et gamelle maison le soir.

Je pourrais leur donner uniquement des gamelles maison mais avec sept, ce serait beaucoup de boulot, déjà avec les gamelles maison le soir j'ai l'impression de ne faire que ça  ::  

Que me conseilleriez-vous comme croquettes pour les cinq, dont les deux fragiles ? YenZ ?

Merci !!!  ::

----------


## siju

Je suis moi aussi en quête de conseils, j'ai 4 chiens qui sont passés du RC (ils avaient pris trop de poids) au PP light (là niveau poids ça allait) puis au TOTW poisson puisque vos avis m'avaient convaincue que la qualité était supérieure. 
Ils s'arrondissent de nouveau un peu  ::  alors est-ce que je continue avec TOTW ou est-ce que j'essaie Mastery light (mes 5 chats ne veulent que ça comme croquettes).
Merci d'avance pour vos avis "éclairés" .  ::

----------


## Maya83

La vache Zooplus.es a augmenté ses prix et pas qu'un peu!!!
Lors de ma dernière commande les 2 paquets d'Acana prairie en 13,5 kg = 93€ (avec la remise 5%), là c'est 103,51€ (toujours avec la remise de 5%)!!
J'hallucine!

----------


## Darlow

> La vache Zooplus.es a augmenté ses prix et pas qu'un peu!!!
> Lors de ma dernière commande les 2 paquets d'Acana prairie en 13,5 kg = 93€ (avec la remise 5%), là c'est 103,51€ (toujours avec la remise de 5%)!!
> J'hallucine!


Trop bizarre, je viens d'y aller pour voir les prix des autres gammes, s'ils avaient augmenté aussi, et je ne vois même plus de lots de 2 paquets...  ::

----------


## Maya83

Ah!!!!!!!! Mais tu as raison! C'est pour ça que c'est plus cher, c'est parce qu'ils ne font plus les lots de 2!!!

----------


## draks

> Ah!!!!!!!! Mais tu as raison! C'est pour ça que c'est plus cher, c'est parce qu'ils ne font plus les lots de 2!!!


C'est pareil pour les TOTW, sur .de , plus possible de commander par deux, du coup c'est plus intéressant. C'est peut être à cause des ruptures de stock que ça fait ça.

----------


## YenZ

> d'acc, c'est noté, c'était juste pour préciser parce que beaucoup de choses erronées sont mentionnées sur le barf ici! (on ne fait pas cuire les légumes lorsque l'on barf son chien!)
> 
> voili voilà, j'arrête, je comprends que les hs ne soient pas souhaités!


Je me suis mal exprimé, quand je parlais de cuire je pensais bien sur à du riz par exemple, voir des pomme de terre (bien cuites alors !), mais pas aux légumes qu'on donne crus  :: 





> Je cherche éventuellement des croquettes pour chien à tendance maigre.
> Daïs n'est pas un grand modèle (taille d'un épagneul), pèse 16/18 kg et a franchement tendance à être filiforme.
> Je vais prendre rendez vous pour une prise de sang, je pense. Bien que, hormis cet été où elle se gavait de sorbes dans le jardin et où effectivement elle avait grossi beaucoup, sinon elle a toujours été "maigrichonne".
> Elle est en pleine forme. Comme il fait froid et qu'elle n'a pas de sous poil, je la couvre pour sortir afin de limiter la dépense énergétique.
> 
> J'ai déjà essayé BARF (950g/jour), Orijen (1.5 fois ration recommandée), Acana (idem) et Arden Grange (idem).
> 
> Si quelqu'un a un avis ou le même "problème"...


Peut-être qu'elle "brule" tout simplement tout ce qu'elle mange, tu peux essayer TOTW, voir Dog Lover's Gold, ou Nutrivet Instinct, ou possible qu'elle ait un problème d'assimilation, dans ce cas à voir avec un véto ou un spécialiste (ostéopathe), tu peux aussi ajouter de l'huile de saumon pour augmenter l'apport énergétique.





> Je suis désolée je n'ai pas le temps de tout lire car je dois commander demain!
> J'ai un chien de 11kg d'appartement castré Epagneul x border et x inconnu lol
> Il a 3 ans, j'ai le choix entre:
> Golden eagle
> Enova
> Gö
> 
> La il est aux Hill's adulte light car Mr est un peu rond!



Comme le disait Mofo, et si ton budget le permet, entre les 3 Go en premier (ou Nöw), mais ça coute une blinde !




> tu ferais bien de faire un tour sur le topic "pourquoi je préfère le barf" avant de lancer ces vieilles croyances comme ça.
> 
> Les os crus et charnus (= entourés de viande) ne sont pas dangereux car ils ne feront pas d'esquille puisque que broyés dans la viande par le chien...
> 
> Quant aux croyances sur la viande rouge (boeuf) pareil, elle ne contient pas plus de protéines que la viande blanche, et même bcp moins de phosphore que la viande de dinde et poulet par exple


+1 concernant les os, les gens font l'amalgame parce qu'ils voient des chiens de chasse par exemple, ou pas, aller chez le véto en urgence pour une perforation due à un os (pointu), mais il y a une grande différence entre donner des os crus charnus, et que le chien aille déterrer un vieil os pourri et pointu qui pourra lui perforer l'estomac et le faire mourir très rapidement.




> je ne lance pas de vieilles croyances comme tu dis, j'ai seulement constaté chez mon véto la mort de ces deux chiens et cela c'était réel et la cause de leur mort aussi


Si c'est une croyance à partir du moment ou os crus charnus et os pointus (pourris, cuits, enterrés, ou pas) n'ont rien à voir.




> des nouvelles de mon loulou passé au totw sierra mountain sur les conseils de yenz
> il est encore en en transition....et il trie ! il ne mange quasiment que les nouvelles croquettes.
> il a l'air de bien les apprécier....et ça fait plaisir !


On est 2 alors, moi aussi les miens sont passés à TOTW Sierra Mountain avec bcp de succès, mais bon ils mangeraient aussi des cailloux alors...  :: 




> les 3 marques seront sans aucun doute mieux que hill's
> en mettant go en premier, golden eagle et enova  
> 
> 
> enfin à mon avis, 
> mais en choissant l'une des 3 ça sera un bon choix


+1  :Smile: 




> bonjour , j'aurais besoin de conseils pour les croquettes de ma chienne !
> c'est une rott agée de 2 ans , j'avais des croquettes (étant donné que c'est mon ex belle mere qui me les ramener je dois les changer) hors en attendant de commander j'ai pris des croquettes basiques !
> on m'a conseillé EUka.... , pouvez vous me donner votre avis (je les aurais a 35euros , et en calculant ils durerait 1mois et demi) .
> quelle quantité pour elle exactement ?
> elle est habitué a avoir de la nourriture a sa quise , ce n'est pas une chienne qui se gave au contraire elle mange peu ! 
> elle pèse 36 kg ( le véto m'a dit que c'était parfait , sachant qu'elle a était stérilisée en début d'année 2011 ) .
> merci d'avance , je ne peux pas lire les 108 pages :-)


Tout dépend du prix que tu veux mettre, en "petit budget" tu as Profine (sur croqfrance, environ 44/sac par 2 sacs), soit Josera mais pas n'importe quelle gamme, celle-ci

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html


Sinon tu as plein d'autres marques de meilleure qualité mais plus chères, on en a déjà cité plusieurs précédemment, TOTW, DLG, Now, Go, Orijen, Acana...




> taysa a raison les croquettes que tu cites contiennent beaucoup de céréales mais très peu de viandes; or le chien est un carnivore et doit être nourri comme tel... mais les marques les + connues seraient + adaptées pour nourrir des poules^^ (merci le marketing/lavage de cerveau efficace)
> page 63 de ce topic tu trouveras une longue liste établie par yenz de marques de très bonne qualité avec de fortes teneurs en viande (50%mini) et peu ou pas de céréales. si ton budget est trop serré la propossition de taysa est un bon compromis, mais sache que pour les croquettes sans céréales on donne des rations réduites (compter 10/12g par 10kg du poids de forme, donc 50g pour un chien de 5kg là où PP en préconise 100...)


+1 avec une petite précision, c'est que l'on donne généralement moins avec certains sans céréales (Orijen, Acana, TOTW...) mais ce n'est pas du tout toujours vrai, ça dépend de chaque chien, certains vont grossir plus vite, d'autres vont rester stables, et d'autres vont même maigrir alors qu'ils mangeaient moins sous PP par ex.
Selon la race ça peut aussi bien être 10gr/kg/jour, comme 15gr/kg/jour, si le chien est sportif, nerveux, et/ou vit en extérieur, il se dépense plus, ou même selon sa race (mes jacks par ex), ils ont tendance à plus courir et se dépenser du coup ils ont besoin de plus que la moyenne.

Pour le poids ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai en réalité, pour un chien de 10/15 à 30/40 kgs on est effectivement à peu près à 10gr/kg/jour, mais pour un petit chien par ex de 5 kgs, ça ne s'applique pas vraiment de la même manière, un petit chien mange plus (60 à 90 gr), et un très gros chien (50 kgs) ne mangera pas forcément 500 gr ou + mais plutôt moins (aux alentours de 400/450)




> Perso pour les rations reduites suis pas d'accord elles mangent autant chez applaws / orijen que quand elles ont tester prodinz ou au tor debut chez rc !





> Pareil chez moi, même quantité chez PP que TOTW et Acana. Et mon loulou n'a pas grossi (il a même un peu maigri).


+1 ça dépend du chaque chien, mais pourtant sur un produit comme Orijen  on baisse la ration sur une très grande majorité de chiens si on ne veut  pas des barriques !




> Le problème est que mes deux chiennes sont à surveiller niveau alimentation car elles sont toutes deux stérilisées, une en surpoid et l'autre âgée de 9 ans donc je vais me diriger vers les Josera balance ^^
> 
> En tout cas merci car j'ai découvert cette marque et c'est ce qu'il me fallait


Prend plutôt la gamme dont j'ai mis le lien juste au-dessus, elle est de bien meilleure qualité que le Josera balance tout en restant dans la même marque.





> Vous m'avez convaincue de changer de croquettes mais j'ai besoin de conseils !
> 
> Mes jumeaux braques de Weimar qui viennent d'avoir 14 ans ne reçoivent plus que des gamelles maison depuis plusieurs mois (poisson ou blanc de poulet + haricots ou carottes + riz). Ils commençaient à rechigner sur les croquettes, je me suis dit que je n'allais pas les contrarier à leur âge   Ils ont un excellent appétit.
> 
> Mes trois fifilles longues oreilles (entre +/- 4 et 7 ans) reçoivent du Hill's adult le matin et gamelle maison le soir. Aucun problème particulier.
> 
> Là où ça se corse un peu, c'est pour Titi (anglo-français de +/- 11 ans) : en 2009, il a eu deux invaginations en cinq jours donc deux grosses opérations en urgence. Les vétos m'ont dit de lui donner du R.C. intestinal que j'achète en pharmacie. Du fait qu'il est fragile, je n'ai jamais osé le passer aux gamelles maison ni lui donner d'autres croquettes que ces R.C. intestinal. Satine (braque de Weimar de 10 ans) est très délicate au niveau intestinal et estomac : je lui donne les mêmes croquettes qu'à Titi le matin et gamelle maison le soir.
> 
> Je pourrais leur donner uniquement des gamelles maison mais avec sept, ce serait beaucoup de boulot, déjà avec les gamelles maison le soir j'ai l'impression de ne faire que ça  
> ...


Pour titi vu qu'il a une alimentation spécifique je ne sais pas si il serait bon ou pas de changer d'alimentation, tout dépend de son état et de savoir si il a impérativement besoin d'une alimentation médicalisée ou pas, chez certains chiens c'est obligatoire et ça se justifie, chez d'autres pas vraiment.
Si tu veux faire au plus simple tu peux aussi bien passer tout le monde (3 fifilles + titi et satine) à TOTW Sierra Mountain, c'est pas trop riche, assez équilibré, et de très bonne qualité, si tes chiens supportent les croquettes à base de viande (car chez certains fragiles ça peut être un problème), il y a aussi la gamme TOTW Pacific Stream qui serait pas mal, mais plus riche en minéraux et cendres, donc qui conviendrait moins bien à un chien un peu âgé.
Sinon tu as DLG qui serait aussi un très bon compromis, mais un peu plus riche (26/18 au lieu de 25/15).





> Je suis moi aussi en quête de conseils, j'ai 4 chiens qui sont passés du RC (ils avaient pris trop de poids) au PP light (là niveau poids ça allait) puis au TOTW poisson puisque vos avis m'avaient convaincue que la qualité était supérieure. 
> Ils s'arrondissent de nouveau un peu  alors est-ce que je continue avec TOTW ou est-ce que j'essaie Mastery light (mes 5 chats ne veulent que ça comme croquettes).
> Merci d'avance pour vos avis "éclairés" .


Ça dépend tu utilises quelle gamme chez TOTW ? Si c'est Weetlands ou Prairie, tu peux essayer de préférence Sierra Mountain, ou sinon Pacific Stream (poisson), c'est moins riche et ça leur conviendra surement mieux niveau poids, et si ça ne convient toujours pas tu auras d'autres alternatives comme DLG, Profine Light, Josera (une gamme au riz et agneau et poulet) par exemple.




> Trop bizarre, je viens d'y aller pour voir les prix des autres gammes, s'ils avaient augmenté aussi, et je ne vois même plus de lots de 2 paquets...


Moi aussi j'étais dégouté, j'ai appelé le zooplus espagnol et ils m'ont confirmé qu'ils ne feraient plus cette référence, c'est-à-dire plus de Acana par 2 x 13.5 , comme sur tous les zooplus, à partir de maintenant ils vont le vendre uniquement par 1 seul sac de 13.5, donc plus cher, mais il y a toujours la réduction de 5% à partir de 100 , et heureusement !




> Bonjour j'ai aussi une question car ça devient vite complique. A la maison il y a la vieille boule française de 12ans et depuis ce weekend end la mini spitz du même âge mais de même pas 3kg, j'aurais aimé trouver des croqs qui vont aux deux sachant qu'aucune n'a de pb de poids mais que la boule a des soucis de peau et la petite mangeait de la daube avant (friskprout chat ! ) donc il me faudrait des toutes petites croq pour la petite et hypoallergenique pour l'autre. Vous avez une idée ? Pour info la bouli a des RC bouledogue pour l'instant (j'aime pas mais c'est la chienne a Chéri donc bon)


Le mieux si tu souhaites avoir la même alimentation pour les 2 serait de les mettre sous Dog Lover's Gold (dcs78.fr), ce n'est pas trop cher, 55/15kg, et de très bonne qualité, et surtout ça convient aux 2 !
Car sinon tu as aussi TOTW, mais le soucis est que les gammes "prairie" et "weetlands" seront trop riches en minéraux et cendres vu leur âge, la pacific stream conviendrait à peu près mais un peu riche en minéraux et cendres, sinon il y a bien la gamme Sierra Mountain qui serait bien, même taux que Pacific Stream mais moins de minéraux.

----------


## lealouboy

merci beaucoup YenZ  :Smile: 

Oui elle brûle tout je pense  ::  Elle a eu prise de sang, écho, copro, tout est normal  :: 
C'est une chienne qui peut, comme hier, passer son après midi à poursuivre l'ombre des oiseaux  :: 
Elle a de l'huile de saumon, je vais voir éventuellement pour les croquettes que tu cites  :: 
Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## siju

Merci YenZ, ils étaient déjà aux Pacific Stream et comme les TOTW sont en rupture de stock pour le moment chez zoo+ j'ai commandé 2 sacs de Mastery light pour tester. Je suis un peu étonnée de ne pas voir plus de commentaires sur Mastery, j'ai été voir la compo qui ne me semble pas mal du tout (même les light). Evidemment elles contiennent des céréales mais quand même la viande en 1er ingrédient.

----------


## YenZ

*lealouboy :* de rien  ::  si elle court même après l'ombre des oiseaux tu m'étonnes qu'elle se dépense à fond !

*siju :* malheureusement zooplus raconte n'importe quoi, la bonne compo des mastery light est ici

http://www.dogcatinter.com/fr/dog/ad...mness.asp#none

La compo est la suivante

Céréales cuites, viandes déshydratées, graines de soja cuites, cosses  de fèves, protéines de maïs, fibres végétales, graisses animales,  graines de lin, sel marin, fructo-oligosaccharides, vitamines, minéraux  et oligo-éléments.  Avec antioxygènes : additifs CE.
  ANALYSE MOYENNE : Protéines brutes 28 % - Matières grasses brutes 11 % - Cendres brutes 8 % - Cellulose   brute 6 %- Humidité 8 % - Calcium 1,4 % - Phosphore 1,05 % - Ca/P 1,3
  VITAMINES AJOUTEES : A - D3   E  K3  B1  B2  B3  B6  B12  PP - Acide Folique - Biotine  Choline.
  OLIGO-ÉLÉMENTS AJOUTES : Cuivre - Cobalt - Fer - Manganèse - Zinc - Iode - Sélénium.

Bref au final ça ne vaut rien, des céréales en premier ingrédient, sans plus de détails, idem sur les viandes, avec un taux de 27% déshydraté soit à peine mieux que PP ou RC, avec en plus du soja, des protéines de maïs, des fibres végétales, des antioxygènes et additifs cancérigènes, bref pas vraiment le top c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, surtout à 110  les 27 kgs !! soit plus cher que TOTW ou DLG par exemple...

Zooplus fr était en rupture, mais pas forcément les autres sites, page 63 je crois il y a une liste avec les sites ou trouver la marque, tu aurais pu essayer sur croqadom, NCLN, ecolovie87, croqfrance, pets-animalia, sur le zooplus allemand, belge, anglais, espagnol, italien...  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Merci beaucoup YenZ.

Pour le Pacific, pas de problème (sauf que c'est épuisé pour le moment) mais pour trouver les Sierra Mountain à l'agneau, c'est une autre paire de manche (je suis en Belgique). Je viens de demander à nourrircommelanature s'ils livrent en Belgique, j'attends la réponse. S'ils me répondent non, que pourrais-je donner en TOTW, Acana ou autre marque aussi bonne ?

Pour Titi et ses invaginations, j'enverrai la composition à ma véto et je lui demanderai son avis.

----------


## siju

> *siju :* malheureusement zooplus raconte n'importe quoi, la bonne compo des mastery light est ici
> 
> http://www.dogcatinter.com/fr/dog/ad...mness.asp#none
> 
> La compo est la suivante
> 
> Céréales cuites, viandes déshydratées, graines de soja cuites, cosses  de fèves, protéines de maïs, fibres végétales, graisses animales,  graines de lin, sel marin, fructo-oligosaccharides, vitamines, minéraux  et oligo-éléments.  Avec antioxygènes : additifs CE.
>   ANALYSE MOYENNE : Protéines brutes 28 % - Matières grasses brutes 11 % - Cendres brutes 8 % - Cellulose   brute 6 %- Humidité 8 % - Calcium 1,4 % - Phosphore 1,05 % - Ca/P 1,3
>   VITAMINES AJOUTEES : A - D3   E  K3  B1  B2  B3  B6  B12  PP - Acide Folique - Biotine  Choline.
> ...


Pffffffffff ça m'énerve ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Si on ne peut plus leur faire confiance pour leurs compositions, on va où là ??   :: 
Merci YenZ, je vais user les 2 sacs (à 4 c'est vite parti) puis je verrai ailleurs. Dommage que TOTW ne fasse pas du light !

----------


## Maya83

Vanille a une lubie assez dangereuse, elle avale de petites pierres (qu'elle a revomit, c'est comme ça que je m'en suis rendue compte). Est il possible que se soit lié aux Acana prairie? Seraient elles trop faibles en oligo éléments?

----------


## Chinooka

J'ai reçu la réponse de nourrircommelanature, j'abandonne chez eux vu les frais de livraison  ::  :

"Nous livrons en Belgique avec un supplément de port de 20 euros pour toute  commande entre 13.5 et 30 kg , si vous passez une commande , pour optimiser ce  surcout votre intérêt est donc de commander un poids approchant 30 kg."

Avec cinq grands chiens qui mangent des croquettes, ça va me faire des frais énormes !

Je vais regarder les sites que tu as renseignés à siju  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Merci beaucoup YenZ.
> 
> Pour le Pacific, pas de problème (sauf que c'est épuisé pour le moment) mais pour trouver les Sierra Mountain à l'agneau, c'est une autre paire de manche (je suis en Belgique). Je viens de demander à nourrircommelanature s'ils livrent en Belgique, j'attends la réponse. S'ils me répondent non, que pourrais-je donner en TOTW, Acana ou autre marque aussi bonne ?
> 
> Pour Titi et ses invaginations, j'enverrai la composition à ma véto et je lui demanderai son avis.


Pour le pacific stream je l'ai trouvé dispo sur NCLN, croqadom, et pets-animalia, par contre je ne sais pas si ils livrent en belgique, et si oui à quels prix !
Je viens de voir ton post sur les frais de port de NCLN, c'est clair qu'à ce prix c'est même pas la peine, il te reste les 2 autres sites si tu veux commander (tu peux aussi essayer ecolovie87 en les appelant pour leur demander si ils livrent en belgique), ou alors attendre que zooplus soit réapprovisionné, ou encore de trouver un site belge qui vend ces croquettes ! (ça doit exister à part zooplus)

Concernant le Sierra Mountain tu ne le trouveras que sur pets-animalia, NCLN, ou croqadom, nulle part ailleurs à ma connaissance !

Sinon en autre marque de qualité tu as le choix, à part les 2 gammes sierra et pacific chez TOTW, tu as Acana, Dog Lover's Gold, Platinum, Ferrado, Fish4Dogs, Olympian, Now (très cher), Go (cher), ou en moins cher mais un peu en-dessous qualitativement Profine, Josera (la première gamme au riz en haut à gauche sur NCLN), et quelques autres, la liste page 63 devrait t'aider un peu pour faire un choix.





> Pffffffffff ça m'énerve ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Si on ne peut plus leur faire confiance pour leurs compositions, on va où là ??  
> Merci YenZ, je vais user les 2 sacs (à 4 c'est vite parti) puis je verrai ailleurs. Dommage que TOTW ne fasse pas du light !


C'est le soucis avec zooplus, ils proposent tellement de produits que c'est souvent n'importe quoi au niveau des compos et analyses, le mieux est d'aller toujours sur le site du fabricant pour être sur !! TOTW ne fait pas de light mais la gamme sierra mountain devrait convenir, au pire il y a d'autres choix possibles.




> Vanille a une lubie assez dangereuse, elle avale de petites pierres (qu'elle a revomit, c'est comme ça que je m'en suis rendue compte). Est il possible que se soit lié aux Acana prairie? Seraient elles trop faibles en oligo éléments?


A priori aucun lien avec les croquettes, demande confirmation à ton véto mais ça me semble surtout être une mauvaise habitude que prend Vanille (je connaissais un chien qui faisait plus ou moins la même chose et qui croquait dans des cailloux et qui jouait avec...)





> Super yenz merci et ou puisje trouver les dog lover gold?


Comme je te l'ai mis au-dessus, www.dcs78.fr




> J'ai reçu la réponse de nourrircommelanature, j'abandonne chez eux vu les frais de livraison  :
> 
> "Nous livrons en Belgique avec un supplément de port de 20 euros pour toute  commande entre 13.5 et 30 kg , si vous passez une commande , pour optimiser ce  surcout votre intérêt est donc de commander un poids approchant 30 kg."
> 
> Avec cinq grands chiens qui mangent des croquettes, ça va me faire des frais énormes !
> 
> Je vais regarder les sites que tu as renseignés à siju


C'est ce que je te disais au-dessus, essaye avec les autres sites ça sera surement mieux au niveau des frais de port  ::

----------


## Taysa

Le sierra moutain par un fournisseur independant tu peux l'avoir aussi ! Mais idem frais de livraison donc pas interessant hormis si livrer en france c'est compris dans le prix  :: 

Perso je le touche a 50€ le sierra moutain donc je pense je vais essayer !

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai reçu la réponse de nourrircommelanature, j'abandonne chez eux vu les frais de livraison  :
> 
> "Nous livrons en Belgique avec un supplément de port de 20 euros pour toute  commande entre 13.5 et 30 kg , si vous passez une commande , pour optimiser ce  surcout votre intérêt est donc de commander un poids approchant 30 kg."
> 
> Avec cinq grands chiens qui mangent des croquettes, ça va me faire des frais énormes !
> 
> Je vais regarder les sites que tu as renseignés à siju


Je me suis renseigné pour toi, alors pour NCLN c'est trop cher comme tu disais, croqadom il peuvent envoyer en Belgique mais il faut que tu appelles pour connaitre le port car ils ne le savent pas, pets-animalia ils envoient en belgique gratuitement à partir de 29 € d'achat sans problèmes (et ils ont toutes les gammes), et ecolovie87 c'est 100 € (99.6€) les 2 sacs de 13.6 livrés en France, pour la Belgique il y a peut-être un petit supplément ils doivent me dire ça aujourd'hui ou demain.

Vu que que tu as 5 grands chiens (ils mangent combien chacun par jour ??? quelles races ??), perso je te conseille 2 choix (si tu peux te permettre de sortir autant d'argent d'un coup) :

- soit commander sur pets-animalia, par 10 sacs de 13.6 tu paieras 503.9 €
- soit commander sur croqadom, par 10 sacs tu devrais être à peu près au même prix, pour connaitre le prix pour gros consommateur/éleveur, contacte-les et ils t'indiqueront le prix final avec livraison incluse en belgique.

----------


## Chinooka

Merci mille fois Yenz, tu es un ange !!! Je regarde tout ça demain.

Ca ne me gêne pas d'acheter une grande quantité, j'ai l'habitude... il ne faut jamais passer après moi dans un magasin parce qu'il ne reste plus rien, que ce soit des godasses, des pyjamas, des tapis chez Aldi ou des croquettes : du moment que c'est en promo, je ne résiste pas  ::  

Les races sont : anglo (deux), griffonne et grande bleues de Gascogne et une braque de Weimar. J'ai un doseur, je ne sais pas combien ça représente en grammes, j'adapte en fonction d'un amincissement ou de l'apparition de poignées d'amour  ::  

Encore merci et je te tiens au courant  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

apparemment ça a changé mais au mois de septembre sur croqadom on (particulier lambda) pouvait bénéficier de tarifs éleveur, pour les taste of the wild c'était 14 sacs identiques (une seule gamme donc) de 13,5kg, de mémoire ça faisait environ 46€ le sac. n'hésite pas à appeler la nana est très sympa et sur rescue (s'occupe de diffuser les sauvetages de chats en fourrière)

----------


## YenZ

*Chinooka :* J'ai oublié de te préciser 2 choses : 

- tu peux appeler ecolovie87.com afin de leur demander le prix pour 10 sacs livraison incluse en belgique (ils ne font pas sierra mountain pour le moment mais bientôt, par contre ils ont les 3 autres gammes pour adultes), car étant donné que les 2 autres sites sont au moins à 50 le sac, même par 10, et vu qu'écolovie87 propose le même prix mais par 2 sacs (livraison incluse), ça se peut qu'ils deviennent très intéressants par 10 sacs (si dégressif), même si il faut ajouter un peu pour la livraison en belgique au lieu de france.

- n'utilise pas de gobelet doseur, la taille et la densité de chaque marque et gamme de croquettes étant différente, si tu utilises ton gobelet pour peser une autre marque que celle pour laquelle c'est prévu, tu vas complètement sur ou sous doser la ration, le mieux est de peser sur une balance électronique (ou de cuisine par défaut) afin d'être sur de ce que l'on donne, compte environ 1% de poids de forme du chien (à affiner selon les résultats), soit environ 300gr pour 30 kgs de poids.
Tu peux aussi couper un cul de bouteille et faire un trait dessus au bon niveau, comme ça tu n'as plus qu'à servir au bon niveau chaque jour sans avoir à re-peser à chaque fois...
Heureusement que je passe pas derrière toi en magasin  ::   :: 




> apparemment ça a changé mais au mois de  septembre sur croqadom on (particulier lambda) pouvait bénéficier de  tarifs éleveur, pour les taste of the wild c'était 14 sacs identiques  (une seule gamme donc) de 13,5kg, de mémoire ça faisait environ 46 le  sac. n'hésite pas à appeler la nana est très sympa et sur rescue  (s'occupe de diffuser les sauvetages de chats en fourrière)


Oui ça a changé, j'ai eu aujourd'hui la gérante au tel vu que je la connais bien, en fait les gros consommateurs peuvent toujours avoir les tarifs "éleveurs", mais il faut la contacter pour cela, elle ne fait plus par 14 sacs mais par 10 sacs maintenant, et de mémoire avant on était entre 45 et 46  le sac par 14, désormais on est plutôt entre 48 et 49 /sac, normal quand on on sait que TOTW a augmenté ses prix d'environ 3/sac...

----------


## bouba92

C pas super intéressant, quand on peut acheter que 2 sacs sur Zooplus pour 95€ ( avec les -5% ) c moins cher. Et on est pas obligé d'investir 500€ d'un coup!

----------


## Chinooka

Oui mais il y a rupture de stock sur tous les Zooplus en ce moment !

Pour ce qui est de peser les croquettes, pas de souci : je le faisais à l'époque et je le fais pour les gamelles maison.

----------


## YenZ

bouba92 : oui c'est clair qu'en réalité en prenant par 2 sacs avec réduc chez NCLN, pets animalia ou zooplus, au final ça fait le même prix ou presque qu'en prenant 10 sacs sans réduc, mais les prix sont tellement tirés vers le bas sur ce style de croquettes que ne trouves que sur internet (quand tu vois 14 kgs de PP en animalerie à 65 € et parfois plus), qu'au final tu peux difficilement faire plus bcp d'économies sauf en prenant par palette entière, soit 60 sacs au minimum... Aucun revendeur ne pourra te vendre 10 sacs de TOTW ou Acana par ex à 40 € le sac car le prix du produit une fois arrivé chez Nid France du Canada/USA, puis chez le revendeur, est déjà tellement élevé que si tu veux dégager ne serait-ce qu'une petite marge (sachant qu'il faut payer l'expédition), c'est impossible de vendre ça pour bcp moins que 47 à 50 € le sac.

Je t'assure que lorsque tu connais les marges pratiquées (qui sont assez faibles pour un revendeur), tu te rends compte que ce n'est pas en vendant des croquettes que tu deviens millionnaire, sauf qd tu fais de la qualité comme RC et que tu vend ça à prix d'or...

----------


## lealouboy

> Merci mille fois Yenz, tu es un ange !!! Je regarde tout ça demain.
> 
> Ca ne me gêne pas d'acheter une grande quantité, j'ai l'habitude... il ne faut jamais passer après moi dans un magasin parce qu'il ne reste plus rien, que ce soit des godasses, des pyjamas, des tapis chez Aldi ou des croquettes : du moment que c'est en promo, je ne résiste pas  
> 
> Les races sont : anglo (deux), griffonne et grande bleues de Gascogne et une braque de Weimar. J'ai un doseur, je ne sais pas combien ça représente en grammes,* j'adapte en fonction d'un amincissement ou de l'apparition de poignées d'amour*  
> 
> Encore merci et je te tiens au courant


je fais comme ça aussi  :: 

Je pèse une fois au début et je repère sur le verre doseur.
Après j'observe mes chiens et donne mes rations en fonction car si je donne les rations indiquées par rapport à leurs poids respectifs :
Coyot Boy sera gras comme un loukoum  :: 
Daïs sera maigre comme du papier à cigarette  :: 
Djobi, c'est pas un problème, elle mange que ce qu'elle estime utile  ::

----------


## Taysa

Souvent reclamé par certaines d'etre vous enfin sur le net !!!!! 

Soyez indulgent le site n'est pas fini  ::  

www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr

----------


## Tisouen

J'ai commandé les TOTW sierra mountain pour mon épiletique. J'ai commandé sur pet's animalia parce qu'ils en avaient en 6,8Kg. Elles ont été expédiée hier, j'attends de voir dans quel état elles arrivent.

----------


## Tisouen

D'ailleurs quelqu'un a déjà commandé sur pet's animalia ? Parce qu'il n'y a pas d'info sur qui est le transporteur... Du coup je ne sais pas du tout quand il va passer ni ce qu'il va se passer si quand il passe je ne suis pas la...

----------


## Taysa

YenZ tu me confirmes que le josera poulet en 20kg la compo est correct ? 
J'ai ecouler mon stock de applaws au final les gens se sont jeter dessus ^^ 

Parceque niveua budget si elles leurs vont ca ferait bien en attendant de repasser au totw sierra ou autres.

----------


## Taysa

Le GOSBI tu en penses quoi ? apparament une nouvelle gamme high energy dans la marque va arriver et ca va etre le top !

----------


## Taysa

Tu peux me donner les minima pour les taux stp car hormis ceux prot / MG qui sont de 25/12 je me rapele plus des autres  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Enfin des nouvelles ! Ecolovie et Croqadom n'ayant pas répondu à mon mail du 23/08, je me suis tournée ce jour vers pets-animalia qui m'a répondu illico  ::  Il y a une réduction par 5, 10 et 15 sacs + 5 % en tant que nouvelle cliente et les frais de livraison sont gratuits à partir de 29 euros (comme pour la France). Cela me semble être un excellent compromis  ::   Le Pacific Stream est en rupture de stock mais ils ont des sacs abîmés, je viens donc de leur demander de combien de sacs ils disposent et en fonction de leur réponse, je passerai ma commande !

Petit HS : j'ai commandé de l'huile de foie de morue en 2 bidons de 5 litres (2 bidons pour diminuer les frais de livraison qui sont fort élevés) chez Polytrans et 2 bidons de 5 litres d'huile de saumon *sauvage* chez Nutrivet. C'est ce que j'ai trouvé de moins cher et là, j'ai des provisions pour un bon moment à moins que je ne me mette à en picoler moi-même  ::  

Je vous tiendrai au courant quand ils auront commencé les nouvelles croquettes, d'ici +/- trois semaines quand les anciennes croquettes seront épuisées après avoir fait la transition  ::   Pour Titi qui reçoit des croquettes spéciales suite à ses deux invaginations, je demanderai à ma véto s'il peut passer aux TOTW comme les autres.

Encore mille fois merci YenZ pour ta patience et tous tes conseils   ::

----------


## Tisouen

J'ai reçu les TOTW Sierra mountain. Transporteur GLS pour pet's animalia. Le carton est arrivé en mauvais état mais le paquet de croquettes intacte. 

Je trouve les croquettes trop petite, on dirait presque des croquettes pour chat je trouve. Je les ai faite goutées à mon husky et sans surprise il les a mangé (en même temps avec ses médicaments il mangerait n'importe quoi). 

A voir niveau transit comment il va réagir et surtout niveau satiété parce que les doses sont pas énormes et qu'il a tout le temps faim (toujours à cause des médocs...)

----------


## Chinooka

Tisouen, tu me diras parce que c'est ce que je vais commander aussi (+ Pacific Stream, sacs abimés). Les croquettes RC véto intestinales sont aussi très petites mais ça va, ils ne les aspirent pas trop !

----------


## la_puce

bon j'ai l'impression que Biscuit ne supporte pas la nouvelle version d'orijen, jusqu'à présent il avait encore l'ancienne version.
il les adore mais il a la diarrhé tres souvent depuis qui à les nouvelles (un jour c'est niquel le lendemain c'est archi liquide)

bon c'est un peu la merdouille vu que j'ai pris deux grands sacs, je vais surement revendre celui encore fermer pour l'autre je pensais le mélanger avec d'autre croquette (vu qu'il supportait l'ancienne version je pense que c'est les 10% de prot en plus qui passe pas, donc peut être quand mélangeant avec autre chose ca irait)
par contre est ce qu'il y a une autre marque qui contient des chondroprotecteurs ? 
parce qu'au depart c'est aussi ca qui fait qu'on s'était tourner vers orijen, Biscuit est displasique + à une malformation des pattes avant et depuis qu'il est sous cosequin + orijen il n'a plus du tout boiter en plus d'un an et demi.

----------


## Tisouen

@ Chinooka :

Pour le moment elles lui conviennent très bien. Il les adore mais ne les avalent pas plus vite que d'autres. Concernant la satiété je pense que pour un chien "normal" il n'y aura pas de soucis. Pour le miens avec ses médocs bah il a toujours faim donc s'il pouvait manger plus que sa ration il le ferait avec plaisir. Pour autant je le vois pas chercher la nourriture plus qu'avant. 
Pour les selles elles sont petites et bien formées (ce qui change un peu parce qu'avant elles avaient tendances à être un peu molles). 

A voir maintenant sur le long terme si le fait qu'il n'y ait plus de céréales réduira le nombre de crises d'épilepsie qu'il fait. Ca serait vraiment une bonne chose !

----------


## draks

ça devient vraiment galère de se procurer des TOTW, même NCLN est en rupture maintenant.
Est ce qu'il y a d'autres sites intéressant qui ont du stock?

----------


## Chinooka

Regarde chez pets-animalia :

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/boutique...the-wild-chien

Ils ont du Sierra Mountain à l'agneau et du Pacific (sac abîmé parce que les sacs normaux sont en rupture de stock)... s'il leur en reste après ma très grosse commande, parce qu'on me livre 30 x 13,6 kg la semaine prochaine  ::   Il faut que je fasse de la place dans la maison en urgence et ça, c'est une autre histoire  ::

----------


## labradounette

YENZ, as tu vu les nouveautés dont je te parlais sur le site ? : 

Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Products

----------


## ririi

CHINOOKA, tu as combien de chiens pour en commander autant ??

----------


## Taysa

www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr 

Aux dernieres nouvelles il a tout les totw ! 

Il y a un gros souci avec l'importateur et le Wetlands (me semble c'est celui la enfin celui qui est le plus dosé en prot) va etre retirer

----------


## YenZ

> Souvent reclamé par certaines d'etre vous enfin sur le net !!!!! 
> 
> Soyez indulgent le site n'est pas fini  
> 
> www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr



Cool pour le site, je vais aller voir un peu ce qu'il propose et à quels prix  :: 





> YenZ tu me confirmes que le josera poulet en 20kg la compo est correct ? 
> J'ai ecouler mon stock de applaws au final les gens se sont jeter dessus ^^ 
> 
> Parceque niveua budget si elles leurs vont ca ferait bien en attendant de repasser au totw sierra ou autres.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Le GOSBI tu en penses quoi ? apparament une nouvelle gamme high energy dans la marque va arriver et ca va etre le top !
> 
> ...


Oui cette gamme de Josera est particulièrement bien, seul le rapport Ca/Ph est un peu élevé à mon goût (et les minéraux seuls sont assez élevés, 2/1.2), mais sinon très bon rapport qualité/prix.
Gosbi idem, très correct dans l'ensemble, la gamme high energy est déjà sur NCLN si tu veux la voir, très bon compromis avec assez peu de céréales, et rapport qualité/prix sympa  :: 

Je ne sais pas de quels taux tu parles, en gros si c'est les minéraux, avoir un rapport Ca/ph max de 1.5, pour les minéraux seuls, 1.2 de Ph max, 1.6/1.7 pour le Ca, environ 0.1 pour le magnésium, taux de base de 25/12 en prot et mg, ça peut très bien être plus comme moins, mais si on prend des taux trop faibles il y a un risque de fonte musculaire, donc à ne donner qu'à des chiens ayant des pathologies particulières (insuffisant rénal par ex), et un taux de cendres pas trop élevé (8 max semble acceptable)




> Enfin des nouvelles ! Ecolovie et Croqadom n'ayant pas répondu à mon mail du 23/08, je me suis tournée ce jour vers pets-animalia qui m'a répondu illico  Il y a une réduction par 5, 10 et 15 sacs + 5 % en tant que nouvelle cliente et les frais de livraison sont gratuits à partir de 29 euros (comme pour la France). Cela me semble être un excellent compromis   Le Pacific Stream est en rupture de stock mais ils ont des sacs abîmés, je viens donc de leur demander de combien de sacs ils disposent et en fonction de leur réponse, je passerai ma commande !
> 
> Petit HS : j'ai commandé de l'huile de foie de morue en 2 bidons de 5 litres (2 bidons pour diminuer les frais de livraison qui sont fort élevés) chez Polytrans et 2 bidons de 5 litres d'huile de saumon *sauvage* chez Nutrivet. C'est ce que j'ai trouvé de moins cher et là, j'ai des provisions pour un bon moment à moins que je ne me mette à en picoler moi-même  
> 
> Je vous tiendrai au courant quand ils auront commencé les nouvelles croquettes, d'ici +/- trois semaines quand les anciennes croquettes seront épuisées après avoir fait la transition   Pour Titi qui reçoit des croquettes spéciales suite à ses deux invaginations, je demanderai à ma véto s'il peut passer aux TOTW comme les autres.
> 
> Encore mille fois merci YenZ pour ta patience et tous tes conseils



De rien c'est cool si tu as trouvé ton bonheur, très bon choix l'huile de saumon sauvage  :: 
N'hésite pas à nous dire les résultats que tu as sur tes toons une fois que tu auras bien entamé la transition, et si Titi peut manger ou pas la même chose que ses copains  :Smile: 




> J'ai reçu les TOTW Sierra mountain. Transporteur GLS pour pet's animalia. Le carton est arrivé en mauvais état mais le paquet de croquettes intacte. 
> 
> Je trouve les croquettes trop petite, on dirait presque des croquettes pour chat je trouve. Je les ai faite goutées à mon husky et sans surprise il les a mangé (en même temps avec ses médicaments il mangerait n'importe quoi). 
> 
> A voir niveau transit comment il va réagir et surtout niveau satiété parce que les doses sont pas énormes et qu'il a tout le temps faim (toujours à cause des médocs...)


C'est le soucis avec pets animalia, la livraison par GLS est souvent mauvaise (cartons abimés, oublis de colis...), mais bon l'essentiel est que le sac arrive en bon état, alors qu'est qu'en pense ton toutou ça lui réussit ou pas ?





> bon j'ai l'impression que Biscuit ne supporte pas la nouvelle version d'orijen, jusqu'à présent il avait encore l'ancienne version.
> il les adore mais il a la diarrhé tres souvent depuis qui à les nouvelles (un jour c'est niquel le lendemain c'est archi liquide)
> 
> bon c'est un peu la merdouille vu que j'ai pris deux grands sacs, je vais surement revendre celui encore fermer pour l'autre je pensais le mélanger avec d'autre croquette (vu qu'il supportait l'ancienne version je pense que c'est les 10% de prot en plus qui passe pas, donc peut être quand mélangeant avec autre chose ca irait)
> par contre est ce qu'il y a une autre marque qui contient des chondroprotecteurs ? 
> parce qu'au depart c'est aussi ca qui fait qu'on s'était tourner vers orijen, Biscuit est displasique + à une malformation des pattes avant et depuis qu'il est sous cosequin + orijen il n'a plus du tout boiter en plus d'un an et demi.


C'est le problème que rencontrent plusieurs personnes, la nouvelle formule d'Orijen leur convient bcp moins que l'ancienne !
Tu es sure de donner les bonnes doses journalières, ça peut expliquer le fait qu'il fasse liquide.
Sinon il n'y a pas du tout 10% de prot d'écart entre ancienne et nouvelle formule, 2 à 4 au grand maximum selon les gammes (en moins pas en plus), les chdroprotecteurs c'est très bien, mais les taux contenus dans les croquettes restent faibles (sauf Orijen ou c'est un peu plus élevé), il existe pas mal d'autres marques qui en contiennent, Acana (même groupe qu'Orijen), Gosbi, et plusieurs autres que je n'ai pas en tête, mais c'est indiqué dans la compo de toute façon.
Si tu souhaites avoir absolument du sans céréales, alors regarde la liste page 63 et fais toutes les marques sans céréales, certaines contiennent ces chondroprotecteurs, mais tu peux aussi ne pas les avoir et les donner en complément (en plus fortes doses), comme le locox ou autre !





> ça devient vraiment galère de se procurer des TOTW, même NCLN est en rupture maintenant.
> Est ce qu'il y a d'autres sites intéressant qui ont du stock?


NCLN, pets-animalia, croqadom, croqfrance (pour dépanner), lacompagniedescroquettes, ecolovie87, les différents zooplus... (peut-être d'autres voir la liste laissée précédement)




> YENZ, as tu vu les nouveautés dont je te parlais sur le site ? : 
> 
> Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Products


Ouais je viens de voir ça, mais ce n'est pas encore annoncé en France (inconnu dans la partie FR du site), j'ai eu l'importateur au tel, pour l'instant c'est dispo au Canada ou ça vient de sortir, mais le temps que ça arrive chez nous ça sera dispo au cours de l'année.
Sinon elles sont vraiment top ces 2 nouvelles gammes, je crois que mes toutous vont en profiter dès que ce sera dispo chez nous !




> www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr 
> 
> Aux dernieres nouvelles il a tout les totw ! 
> 
> Il y a un gros souci avec l'importateur et le Wetlands (me semble c'est celui la enfin celui qui est le plus dosé en prot) va etre retirer


Prairie et Weetlands = même taux (32/18)
Je ne suis pas au courant que ça va être retiré, je sais que NCLN veut l'arrêter, mais à ma connaissance les autres sites continuent de l'avoir, à moins que NId France (l'importateur) décide d'arrêter la référence !

----------


## Taysa

Le gosbi high energy j'ai eu mes echantillons je testerais ! 
Je trouve ca cher pour la compo que c'est moi lol

Le gosbi en general tu en penses quoi ?

----------


## Taysa

Je parle du lamb du chiken le reste m'interesse pas lol

En fait avant que ca arrive chez NCLN je suis au courant et j'ai des echantillons  ::  

Donc la je vais tester le josera et le high energy !

----------


## POLKA67

En suivant ce post j'ai changé de croquettes et passé mon cocker de la gamme PP au totw WETLANDS, d'après les commentaires ci-dessus ces croquettes seraient trop dosées en protéines ?
En fait je souhaitais de meilleures croquettes permettant une maîtrise du poids tout en ne diminuant pas sa ration, n'a déjà que 160 gr par jour en 2 prises avec quelques petits à côtés que je tiens à conserver.

----------


## Taysa

Effectivement pour regime c'est pas le top du top !

----------


## Tisouen

> C'est le soucis avec pets animalia, la livraison par GLS est souvent  mauvaise (cartons abimés, oublis de colis...), mais bon l'essentiel est  que le sac arrive en bon état, alors qu'est qu'en pense ton toutou ça  lui réussit ou pas ?


Et bien écoute je pense que ça lui convient bien ! Avec ses grosses  crises d'épilepsies et son traitement, Diwan n'avait pas couru comme il  l'a fait ce soir depuis 10 longs mois ! Depuis quelques semaines en  diminuant un de ses médocs et en augmentant un autre il avait retrouvé  de la vitalité mais sans courir longtemps et surtout en restant  maladroit et en tombant facilement. Alors je ne sais pas si les  croquettes ont changé quelque chose mais il les mange depuis vendredi  soir et ce soir il était pleins d'énergie (le moins drôle c'est que moi  je ne m'y attendais pas du tout et que je lui ai couru après sur une  longue distance et qu'il m'a crevé !). 
J'attends de voir leur action  sur les crises en elles mêmes mais déjà je trouve qu'il fait moins  d'Auras (les signes annonciateurs d'une crise qui peuvent survenir seul  et qu'il avait presque tous les jours). Donc vraiment pour le moment que du positif et en plus il les adore !

----------


## YenZ

> Le gosbi high energy j'ai eu mes echantillons je testerais ! 
> Je trouve ca cher pour la compo que c'est moi lol
> 
> Le gosbi en general tu en penses quoi ?
> 
> (...)
> 
> Je parle du lamb du chiken le reste m'interesse pas lol
> 
> ...


Bah j'ai pas détaillé les compos à fond en faisant les calculs de taux de glucides etc... mais de ce que j'ai pu lire des différentes compos, ça me semble franchement très correct par rapport aux croquettes "avec céréales" que l'on trouve habituellement, il y a des taux de viande/poisson honorables, présence unique de riz, pas de colorants, conservateurs, additifs... pas de gluten, de blé, de maïs etc... donc franchement ça reste quand même bien, après niveau prix on peut avoir du sans céréales, mais c'est à chacun de faire aussi en fonction de ses besoins et envies.





> En suivant ce post j'ai changé de croquettes et passé mon cocker de la gamme PP au totw WETLANDS, d'après les commentaires ci-dessus ces croquettes seraient trop dosées en protéines ?
> En fait je souhaitais de meilleures croquettes permettant une maîtrise du poids tout en ne diminuant pas sa ration, n'a déjà que 160 gr par jour en 2 prises avec quelques petits à côtés que je tiens à conserver.


Non en fait un fort de protéines n'est pas un soucis si celles-ci sont de bonne qualité ce qui est le cas avec les TOTW, par contre le taux de gras est de 18% et c'est vrai que ça commence à faire bcp, sachant que les taux varient habituellement de 8 à 10 voir 12 pour les chiens en régime ou surpoids, de 12 à 15 ou plus pour chiens à l'entretien, et pour certaines croquettes jusqu'à 20%.
Dans la majorité des cas ce n'est pas problématique, par contre si ton chien a besoin de perdre du poids ou de ne surtout pas grossir, c'est vrai qu'il y a d'autres gammes chez TOTW qui seraient bcp mieux adaptées, comme par ex la nouvelle gamme Sierra Mountain avec un taux de 25/15 au lieu de 32/18 pour Weetlands, tu pourras trouver cette gamme sur les différents sites dont on a déjà parlé juste avant.




> Et bien écoute je pense que ça lui convient bien ! Avec ses grosses  crises d'épilepsies et son traitement, Diwan n'avait pas couru comme il  l'a fait ce soir depuis 10 longs mois ! Depuis quelques semaines en  diminuant un de ses médocs et en augmentant un autre il avait retrouvé  de la vitalité mais sans courir longtemps et surtout en restant  maladroit et en tombant facilement. Alors je ne sais pas si les  croquettes ont changé quelque chose mais il les mange depuis vendredi  soir et ce soir il était pleins d'énergie (le moins drôle c'est que moi  je ne m'y attendais pas du tout et que je lui ai couru après sur une  longue distance et qu'il m'a crevé !). 
> J'attends de voir leur action  sur les crises en elles mêmes mais déjà je trouve qu'il fait moins  d'Auras (les signes annonciateurs d'une crise qui peuvent survenir seul  et qu'il avait presque tous les jours). Donc vraiment pour le moment que du positif et en plus il les adore !


Je ne sais pas du tout si ça a un lien avec les croquettes, au niveau de la forme en général c'est possible même si ça fait quand même peu de temps pour avoir du recul, mais si déjà il les adore, les supporte bien, et a des selles enfin normales c'est déjà que du positif, tiens nous au courant si ça reste aussi positif sur le long terme  ::

----------


## POLKA67

> En suivant ce post j'ai changé de croquettes et passé mon cocker de la gamme PP au totw WETLANDS, d'après les commentaires ci-dessus ces croquettes seraient trop dosées en protéines ?
> En fait je souhaitais de meilleures croquettes permettant une maîtrise du poids tout en ne diminuant pas sa ration, n'a déjà que 160 gr par jour en 2 prises avec quelques petits à côtés que je tiens à conserver.


Quelles seraient les croquettes TOTW les mieux adaptées pour mon cocker stérilisé ?

----------


## YenZ

Je viens de te répondre juste au-dessus !!




> Non en fait un fort de protéines n'est pas un soucis si celles-ci sont  de bonne qualité ce qui est le cas avec les TOTW, par contre le taux de  gras est de 18% et c'est vrai que ça commence à faire bcp, sachant que  les taux varient habituellement de 8 à 10 voir 12 pour les chiens en  régime ou surpoids, de 12 à 15 ou plus pour chiens à l'entretien, et  pour certaines croquettes jusqu'à 20%.
> Dans la majorité des cas ce n'est pas problématique, *par contre si ton  chien a besoin de perdre du poids ou de ne surtout pas grossir, c'est  vrai qu'il y a d'autres gammes chez TOTW qui seraient bcp mieux  adaptées, comme par ex la nouvelle gamme Sierra Mountain avec un taux de  25/15 au lieu de 32/18 pour Weetlands, tu pourras trouver cette gamme  sur les différents sites dont on a déjà parlé juste avant.*

----------


## Jade01

oui c'est vrai que depuis que j'ai passé mes chiens au TOTW j'ai trouvé que Diego avait grossi. Depuis une semaine j'ai réduit sa ration d'un quart, je verrai ce que ça donne .

----------


## draks

> oui c'est vrai que depuis que j'ai passé mes chiens au TOTW j'ai trouvé que Diego avait grossi. Depuis une semaine j'ai réduit sa ration d'un quart, je verrai ce que ça donne .


J'avais eut le même problème avec les TOTW weetland, mon malou avait un peu grossi, en réduisant la ration, c'était passé nickel. Depuis, je suis passé sur la gamme saumon, histoire de lui redonner la quantité de croquette habituelle et ça se va très bien.

----------


## la_puce

> C'est le problème que rencontrent plusieurs personnes, la nouvelle formule d'Orijen leur convient bcp moins que l'ancienne !
> Tu es sure de donner les bonnes doses journalières, ça peut expliquer le fait qu'il fasse liquide.
> Sinon il n'y a pas du tout 10% de prot d'écart entre ancienne et nouvelle formule, 2 à 4 au grand maximum selon les gammes (en moins pas en plus), les chdroprotecteurs c'est très bien, mais les taux contenus dans les croquettes restent faibles (sauf Orijen ou c'est un peu plus élevé), il existe pas mal d'autres marques qui en contiennent, Acana (même groupe qu'Orijen), Gosbi, et plusieurs autres que je n'ai pas en tête, mais c'est indiqué dans la compo de toute façon.
> Si tu souhaites avoir absolument du sans céréales, alors regarde la liste page 63 et fais toutes les marques sans céréales, certaines contiennent ces chondroprotecteurs, mais tu peux aussi ne pas les avoir et les donner en complément (en plus fortes doses), comme le locox ou autre !


 j'ai pris des acana (après avoir relu plusieurs pages), j'ai recu le paquet aujourd'hui on va tester ca.
piur les prots je parlais du fait qu'avant il y avait 70% de prot animal et maintenant c'est 80
pour les doses on a gardé les mm que celle pour l'ancienne formule. Je me vois mal réduire encore ca dose il n'a que 140g par jour pour 15.5kg (il a perdu 2,5kg en 1,5ans il était trop rond).

Pour le sans céréales ce n'est pas absolument mais bon je préfèrerais après si je vos que la non plus ca ne passe pas ben tanpis on reviendra avec du avec céréale.
pour les chondro j'aimerai ne pas changer de complément le coséquin coute un bras je les commande aux us pour les avoir moins cher et donc on les commande en gros (vu qu'il y a les fdp et les frais de douanes) donc là j'en ai pour 3ans  ::  

Bon par contre il me reste 10kg d'orijen j'espère qu'on va pouvoir les mélanger avec les acana (ou autre si les acana ne passe pas)
Et il faut que je vende le paquet non ouvert.

Par contre la transition je la fais comment là ? 
Les orijen j'ai arrêter ce week end on lui prépare une gamelle maison (surement pas comme il faut mais juste pour quelques jours on ne sait pas pris la tête). Je rajoute quelques croquettes dans sa gamelle et j'augmente au fure et à mesure ? 
Ou il vaut mieux une journée à jeun et hop on commence ?

Là je lui ai déjà donné qelques croquettes (5) just e pour voir si il aimait, donc bon le gout est validé à voir si ca passe.

----------


## YenZ

J'espère que tu n'auras pas de soucis avec Acana, car vu que c'est le même groupe et à priori les mêmes ingrédients qu'Orijen, ça n'est pas impossible que tu rencontres du coup les mêmes problèmes même si c'est moins riche, à voir une fois que tu auras testé.
Les 80% de la nouvelle formule en fait c'est le taux des ingrédients, en l’occurrence viande/poisson, mais pas les prot, pour les doses effectivement tu ne peux pas réduire plus, 140 gr pour 15.5 kgs c'est déjà assez peu, au pire des cas si Acana ne convient pas il y a d'autres alternatives sans céréales avec aussi des chondroprotecteurs.
Concernant ton Orijen non ouvert, si tu l'as commandé sur pets, ou croqadom, ou NCLN, ils accepteront de te reprendre le paquet si tu le souhaites (faut quand même payer le port pour renvoyer à voir si ça vaut le coup), car à mon avis tu risques d’avoir du mal à le vendre comme ça, sauf sur un forum peut-être (ou mélanger à d'autres croquettes si tu ne les renvoies pas ou ne les vends pas).

Pour la transition soit une journée de jeune et direct croquettes, soit croquettes direct sans jeune, à toi de voir ce que tu préfères, si il n'est pas particulièrement fragile et vu que tu restes dans le même groupe et mêmes compos, tu peux très bien enchainer sur Acana direct.
Si tu commandes du coséquin prochainement ce qui m'étonnerait, pense à moi car je risque d'en avoir peut-être bientôt besoin pour mon mâle et son problème de boiterie, faut juste que je vois le véto avant, et vu que j'habite à côté de chez toi (le raincy) ce sera pratique de faire une commande groupée  ::

----------


## la_puce

Pour le coséquin oui c'est trop tard on en a commandé en janvier, c'est dommage surtout que cette fois on a pas eu de frais de douane (on a fait livrer chez une connaissance qui habite chicago et lui nous l'a envoyé, on a profiter d'un article que je voulais mais non trouvable et non livrable en fance). 
Pour les orijen je les ai acheté sur zooplus donc c'est un peu mort, tanpis au pire on mélangera.
 Pour les 140g oui c'est peu mais plus il grossit, il y a un moment il avait mm un peu moins et on a a remonté doucement en surveillant son poids toutes les semaines. 

Je vais commencé à regarder les autres marque pour le cas où.
j'espère trouver vite une marque qui lui convienne car les paquets de 2,5kg c'est pas donné  ::

----------


## dedel

la puce tu pourras me dire où tu commandes ton coséquin et à quel prix (final avec frais de douane et frais bancaires) ?

----------


## stik

Bonjour
J'ose pas ouvrir un autre sujet juste pour ça, mais vous avez eu ou entendu des cas de chiens malades à causes des croquettes très bas de gamme?

Ma mère me dit que ça a jamais tué aucun chien  ::  et j'aimerais avoir des cas concrets. ça change rien pour mes chiens, mais ça la fera peut-etre réfléchir pour les siens.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ca racourcit l'espérance de vie, ça affaiblit le système immunitaire, il va rarement mourrir directement. Encore que, ma soeur avait laissé son chien chez sa belle mère pendant 15 jours, au retour --> direct chez le véto : le chien était à l'article de la mort, c'était un cadavre ambulant, cause = carence en protéines (la vieille lui avait donné des nouilles pendant 15 jours).

----------


## bouba92

Va visiter ce forum et tu auras des réponses : http://www.croquettes-chats-chiens.com/

----------


## stik

Bouba, le site que tu me donne, ne correspond pas à ce que j'attends. le conseil alimentation me fait assez peur (une gamelle de riz et légumes, pour des carnivores ??) et il n'y a pas vraiment d'exemple, à part les soucis de reproduction de 6 chats dans un même élevage, et qui concerneront pas ma mère, puisque si ses chiens sont stériles, ça la gênera pas (1 chienne stérilisée et un male entier, mais pas destiné à la repro.)

après sur le raccourcissement du système immunitaire, et l'espérence de vie, vous avez des pistes de textes scientifiques? 

Je garde l'exemple du chien nourri avec des nouilles, et des mycotoxines/mélanine quand même. Pour moi, les risques étaient plus aux niveaux des reins par exemple.

----------


## m.b.

Bonjour, 
Mes 3 chiens mangent actuellement des croquettes pedigree (supermarché). 
Pour l'instant, j'ai un chien qui a un poids idéal, ma chienne qui est très mince (j'augmente les dose mais elle reste mince, peut être du à sa "race" croisé labrador/braque) et j'en ai un qui est trop gros (j'ai baissé les dose en respectant les consignes de l'assistante veto mais il n'a perdu que 1Kg700 en un mois alors que j'ai vraiment réduit sa dose). 
J'ai trouvé les Bosch à la volaille sur zooplus. Je ne sais pas si ca conviendra à mes trois chiens mais vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## bouba92

"une gamelle de riz et légumes"
Stik, je crois que tu as du mal regarder, ou pas aller au bon endroit!!!!

----------


## Taysa

> Bonjour, 
> Mes 3 chiens mangent actuellement des croquettes pedigree (supermarché). 
> Pour l'instant, j'ai un chien qui a un poids idéal, ma chienne qui est très mince (j'augmente les dose mais elle reste mince, peut être du à sa "race" croisé labrador/braque) et j'en ai un qui est trop gros (j'ai baissé les dose en respectant les consignes de l'assistante veto mais il n'a perdu que 1Kg700 en un mois alors que j'ai vraiment réduit sa dose). 
> J'ai trouvé les Bosch à la volaille sur zooplus. Je ne sais pas si ca conviendra à mes trois chiens mais vous en pensez quoi ?



Que c'est vraiment bof bof mais toujours mieux que le pedigree ! 
De part ta region tu pourrais trouver des croq a prix avantageux en plus ! 
Perso j'ai le josera en 20kg tu pourrais l'obtenir a 55€ si cela t'interesse.

----------


## stik

je suis allée sur cette partie là : croquettes=poison :
http://www.croquettes-chats-chiens.com/croquettes.htm

et j'y trouve ça : 

pour votre chien :
1- préparez lui une gamelle maison
préparez-lui vous même sa gamelle avec du riz et des légumes cuits et crus.

effectivement il y a une autre partie alimentation que je n'étais pas allée voir (échaudée par cette première lecture) où les conseils semblent mieux convenir. 

et en plus, les exemples donnés sont tous sur des chiots/chatons ou reproducteurs stériles. donc là, pour la situation où je suis, je n'ai aucun argument en faveur d'une alimentation plus adaptée à des carnivores qu'a des poules. au contraire, si par malheur le seul animal entier se sauvait, ça serait un argument pour rester a de l'hyper bas de gamme, puisqu'il risquerait pas de faire naitre des chiots. 

je cherchais plus des arguments sur la santé de l'animal qui mange des croquettes, et sur ce que ça pouvait donner en soucis de santé. Parce qu'effectivement jusqu'ici, les chiens ont tous "bien" vécu. 11 ans pour le setter, probablement mort d'une leshmaniose non detectée par le véto qui a dit que c'était l'age qui faisait maigrir le chien, 13 ans au moins pour la bassette qui a disparu et n'a jamais été retrouvée, les chiens des chasseurs autour ont aussi souvent vécu une dizaine d'année pour ceux qui n'avaient pas de soucis d'accidents/décès en couches, peut-etre dus aux/aggravés par les croquettes pour ces derniers au vu des éléments du site ci-dessus. 
il n'y a jamais eu de soucis de santé particuliers pour eux, a part du gras pour la bassette avec l'age et le manque d'exercice.

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour
> J'ose pas ouvrir un autre sujet juste pour ça, mais vous avez eu ou entendu des cas de chiens malades à causes des croquettes très bas de gamme?
> 
> Ma mère me dit que ça a jamais tué aucun chien  et j'aimerais avoir des cas concrets. ça change rien pour mes chiens, mais ça la fera peut-etre réfléchir pour les siens.


Ta mère ferait bien de se renseigner sur les compos de ces croquettes avant d'affirmer une telle chose, les croquettes bas de gamme regroupent tous les déchets possibles, des conservateurs cancérigènes, des additifs, colorants, céréales de piètre qualité etc...
C'est comme pour nous, certains vont mieux supporter que d'autres, ça peut raccourcir l’espérance de vie mais aussi provoquer des pathologies à long terme comme le cancer ou autre.




> Bouba, le site que tu me donne, ne correspond pas à ce que j'attends. le conseil alimentation me fait assez peur (une gamelle de riz et légumes, pour des carnivores ??) et il n'y a pas vraiment d'exemple, à part les soucis de reproduction de 6 chats dans un même élevage, et qui concerneront pas ma mère, puisque si ses chiens sont stériles, ça la gênera pas (1 chienne stérilisée et un male entier, mais pas destiné à la repro.)
> 
> après sur le raccourcissement du système immunitaire, et l'espérence de vie, vous avez des pistes de textes scientifiques? 
> 
> Je garde l'exemple du chien nourri avec des nouilles, et des mycotoxines/mélanine quand même. Pour moi, les risques étaient plus aux niveaux des reins par exemple.


Quant à la gamelle maison elle sera de bien meilleure qualité si à minima équilibrée, en tout cas rien à voir avec de la bouffe style pedigree ou Frolic, quand on sait ce qu'il y en a dans la majorité des croquettes, bien souvent c'est bcp plus saisn de préparer la bouffe soi même si on en a le temps et l'envie...





> Bonjour, 
> Mes 3 chiens mangent actuellement des croquettes pedigree (supermarché). 
> Pour l'instant, j'ai un chien qui a un poids idéal, ma chienne qui est très mince (j'augmente les dose mais elle reste mince, peut être du à sa "race" croisé labrador/braque) et j'en ai un qui est trop gros (j'ai baissé les dose en respectant les consignes de l'assistante veto mais il n'a perdu que 1Kg700 en un mois alors que j'ai vraiment réduit sa dose). 
> J'ai trouvé les Bosch à la volaille sur zooplus. Je ne sais pas si ca conviendra à mes trois chiens mais vous en pensez quoi ?


Pedigree = le pire de ce que tu peux trouver, ou en tout cas faisant partie des plus mauvaises.
Bosch ne vaut pas grand chose dans le sens ou c'est trop peu riche, les chiens risquent de crever la dalle ou il faudra donner des doses de cheval, et la compo est plutôt mauvaise dans l'ensemble, oriente toi vers une bonne marque, tu verras que tu donneras bcp moins de croquettes et que tes chiens seront en meilleure santé, regarde les marques dont on a parlé sur les pages précédentes.

----------


## Flee

Purée ça me soule, j'ai commandé sur croq'adom lundi dernier des taste of the wild et j'envoie un mail auj pour savoir pourquoi je n'ai pas reçu le colis et là on me dit que c'est "clairement indiqué" que les références ne sont plus disponibles. Déjà j'ai déjà vu mieux comme clairement indiqué, y a une phrase en haut de la page de taste of the wild même pas mis en gros ou en couleur ... Et après dans ce cas là je ne vois pas pourquoi je peux quand même le commander et que je suis déjà débitée !!
Bref faut que je recommence à chercher un site où ils ne sont pas en rupture pour les wetlands ... Ca fait déjà une semaine que je leur file à manger de la viande, ça commence à me coûter cher même si mes gros sont contents -_-

Bref  ::

----------


## YenZ

Le problème c'est que sur croqadom le système mis en place sur le site ne permet pas de ne pas passer commande quand un produit est en rupture (ce qui explique le débit car ça se fait automatiquement à la commande), à la décharge du site c'est vrai qu'il est indiqué sur la page de TOTW en haut en gras 
"*Attention: High Prairie et Wetlands indisponibles en 13,6 kg.*" 

Tu peux commander sur pets-animalia (qui fournit croqadom, mais qui pose des problèmes à ses revendeurs en ce moment ce qui explique pourquoi croqadom est en rupture), le produit est en stock, et si tu annules ta commandes chez croqadom tu seras remboursée normalement très rapidement.

----------


## Flee

Je sais, j'ai bien marqué dans mon mail "au temps pour moi" et je ne pense pas avoir été désagréable mais dire que c'est CLAIREMENT indiqué je trouve ça un peu ... exagéré  ::  Et je ne trouve pas ça très logique non plus de pouvoir quand même commander, franchement ça me gonfle car j'ai perdu une semaine. J'aurais des plans pour les nourrir à la viande je m'en foutrais mais là du coup en dépannage j'achète en "supermarché" de campagne donc pas vraiment là où c'est le moins cher.  ::  Et je ne veux pas les passer à d'autres croquettes en attendant, mon avatar est fragile du bidou. Je vais voir pour Pets Animalia et j'ai demandé à annuler ma commande oui.
Du coup là je vais être obligée d'aller voir un peu les proportions car un poulet et demi par jour je ne sais pas si c'est adapté à mes chiens, j'ai fait un peu au pif en dépannage =x =x =x

----------


## draks

Les TOTW semblent victime de leur succès, faut espérer que les approvisionnements vont s'améliorer, parce que j'ai pas non plus envie de changer de fournisseur à chaque commande.

----------


## Flee

Pareil ... En fait je suis assez énervée car j'avais déjà eu le coup avec zooplus la semaine d'avant. Commande, débit et finalement un mail pour me dire qu'ils étaient en rupture.
Là j'ai commandé sur pets animalia, on va voir ce que ça donne !

----------


## stik

Justement, ma mère ne regarde pas la compo, et ne se renseigne pas. et quand je lui en parle, elle me répond ça. Si c'est pas moi qui fait le travail, en lui donnant des exemples, elle risque pas de le faire et continuera a donner de la m**de (surement même avec des arguments, mais au moins j'aurais fait mon possible)
 Mes propres chiens sont aux TOWT (enfin, comme les autres, si j'arrive à en re-commander) et à la viande en attendant la livraison, mais parce que je me suis renseignée de moi même.

----------


## m.b.

Comme je le disais sur le topic "croquette chat", ça me désespère tout ça. Ça me semble bien compliqué de nourrir nos animaux.

----------


## POLKA67

Sur Zooplus les croquettes TOTW devraient rentrer le 14/03 d'après ce que j'ai vu sur un des sites, par contre n'ont pas les sierra mountain, je vais probablement prendre les pacific pour dépanner vu que DRAKS les a pris pour son cocker et a pu revenir à une ration normale. 
Merci Yenz pour les conseils !

----------


## Tisouen

Pour le moment je suis toujours ravie des sierra mountain pour mon épileptique. C'est encore trop tôt pour faire un constat mais mis à part la vitalité on a gagné aussi une semaine sur les crises (cela faisait un peu plus de trois semaines qu'il n'en avait pas fait et encore ce n'est pas une crise convulsive mais une sorte de tétanie alors qu'habituellement il est en crise tous les 10/15 jours. Coïncidence ?).

Par contre je m'inquiète un peu à vous lire de voir les ruptures de stock grandir. Surtout que je prend les paquets de 6,8Kg et que y a que pet's animalia qui fait les sierra mountain à ce poids la. Bon pour le moment il en a encore largement mais ca serait dommage de devoir rechanger encore de marque pour dépanner.

----------


## stik

Je pense qu'il faut commander en avance. je prend les 2 paquets de 13,6 kg, ça me fait un peu plus de 4 mois, mais fevrier, j'avais pas de quoi commander, et lorsque j'ai eu ma paye, il n'y avait plus rien en stock. donc les 15j de marge que j'avais étaient insuffisants, je le saurais pour la prochaine fois. 
parce que tant que le paquet est fermé, que ça soit dans l'entrepôt du fabriquant, ou dans mon placard, les croquettes s'abiment pas plus.

----------


## Chinooka

Ma grosse commande de TOTW est arrivée ce matin  ::  ! Ma salle à manger ressemble furieusement à une animalerie (  ::  ) et j'ai le dos en compote parce que les cartons pesaient 27,2 kg ! j'ai fini par ouvrir les cartons sur mon trottoir et par rentrer les sacs un à un... au milieu des gros travaux de ma rue qu'ils sont occupés à refaire complètement  ::   Il y a des cartons un peu abîmés mais les sacs sont intacts.

Pour les Sierra Mountain, ils m'ont mis des sacs de 6,8 kg au lieu des sacs de 13,6 kg mais le compte y est. Etaient-ils en rupture de stock ? je ne sais pas mais j'ai payé le prix des grands sacs.

Je recommande vivement Pet's Animalia, en plus la dame avec laquelle j'ai été en contact à plusieurs reprises (ma Visa était arrivée à expiration et il n'y avait pas l'option "virement" pour la Belgique, mais elle a tout arrangé rapidement) est très gentille et patiente  ::  

On commencera demain matin en mélangeant avec les croquettes Hill's et RC pour la transition, je vous raconterai. Ils ont intérêt à aimer les TOTW sinon je découpe la meute en rondelles  ::   ::  

YenZ, encore un grand merci pour tous tes conseils  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Justement, ma mère ne regarde pas la compo, et ne se renseigne pas. et quand je lui en parle, elle me répond ça. Si c'est pas moi qui fait le travail, en lui donnant des exemples, elle risque pas de le faire et continuera a donner de la m**de (surement même avec des arguments, mais au moins j'aurais fait mon possible)
> Mes propres chiens sont aux TOWT (enfin, comme les autres, si j'arrive à en re-commander) et à la viande en attendant la livraison, mais parce que je me suis renseignée de moi même.





> Les TOTW semblent victime de leur succès, faut espérer que les approvisionnements vont s'améliorer, parce que j'ai pas non plus envie de changer de fournisseur à chaque commande.





> Sur Zooplus les croquettes TOTW devraient rentrer le 14/03 d'après ce que j'ai vu sur un des sites, par contre n'ont pas les sierra mountain, je vais probablement prendre les pacific pour dépanner vu que DRAKS les a pris pour son cocker et a pu revenir à une ration normale.
> Merci Yenz pour les conseils !


Pour tous les 3, si vous souhaitez être plus ou moins surs de ne jamais être en rupture, je sais que ce n'est pas pratique, mais la seule solution est de jongler avec les sites suivants (si indispo sur votre site habituel) :

croqadom.com
pets-animalia.fr
nourrircommelanature.com
zooplus.fr ou .be ou .de ou .es ou .it ou .co.uk
croqfrance.com
ecolovie87.com (il faut les appeler pour commander)

Le Sierra Mountain n'est pour l'instant disponible que sur 3 sites (et pas chez zooplus) : croqadom, NCLN, et pets-animalia, nul part ailleurs pour le moment !
D'ailleurs pour ceux qui seraient encore à la gamme Weetlands ou Prairie (pour adultes), je vous conseille de changer pour la gamme Sierra Mountain qui est bcp mieux équilibrée en minéraux et moins riche en général (25/15 contre 32/18)




> Pour le moment je suis toujours ravie des sierra mountain pour mon épileptique. C'est encore trop tôt pour faire un constat mais mis à part la vitalité on a gagné aussi une semaine sur les crises (cela faisait un peu plus de trois semaines qu'il n'en avait pas fait et encore ce n'est pas une crise convulsive mais une sorte de tétanie alors qu'habituellement il est en crise tous les 10/15 jours. Coïncidence ?).
> 
> Par contre je m'inquiète un peu à vous lire de voir les ruptures de stock grandir. Surtout que je prend les paquets de 6,8Kg et que y a que pet's animalia qui fait les sierra mountain à ce poids la. Bon pour le moment il en a encore largement mais ca serait dommage de devoir rechanger encore de marque pour dépanner.


Oui mais comme le disait stick au pire tu prends en 13.6, si ton chien fait au moins 15 kgs de poids, alors pas de soucis, car le sac te fera 3 mois au maximum et c'est le temps maximum que l'on conseille pour un sac ouvert, et dans ce cas il y a 3 sites où tu pourras commander, et même bientôt 4, et même plus (avec tous les zooplus qui vont le rentrer prochainement dans tous les conditionnements + ecolovie aussi)

Au pire tu as aussi la solution en dépannage de prendre une autre gamme que la sierra mountain, la pacific, la prairie, ou la weetlands peuvent très bien dépanner !
De toute les manières pets animalia est l'importateur du produit (via NiD France = même société), donc si lui n'en a plus, personne n'en a (sauf zooplus qui commande en direct aux usa), sauf ceux à qui il peut rester une fin de stock...

Concernant ton loulou c'est cool si il est mieux avec ses nouvelles croquettes, coïncidence ou pas difficile à dire, mais il y a des chances que ce soit lié, à confirmer dans le futur si il continue à avoir des "crises" plus espacées !




> Je pense qu'il faut commander en avance. je prend les 2 paquets de 13,6 kg, ça me fait un peu plus de 4 mois, mais fevrier, j'avais pas de quoi commander, et lorsque j'ai eu ma paye, il n'y avait plus rien en stock. donc les 15j de marge que j'avais étaient insuffisants, je le saurais pour la prochaine fois.
> parce que tant que le paquet est fermé, que ça soit dans l'entrepôt du fabriquant, ou dans mon placard, les croquettes s'abiment pas plus.


+1  :Smile:  c'est pourquoi quand il y a du stock je commande toujours 27.2 kgs alors que je n'ai "que" 2 jacks, comme ça je suis tranquille pour 4 mois et demi à 5 mois, et bien avant la fin du paquet je regarde si il y a du stock car je sais que l'approvisionnement est souvent bien difficile...




> Ma grosse commande de TOTW est arrivée ce matin ! Ma salle à manger ressemble furieusement à une animalerie ( ) et j'ai le dos en compote parce que les cartons pesaient 27,2 kg ! j'ai fini par ouvrir les cartons sur mon trottoir et par rentrer les sacs un à un... au milieu des gros travaux de ma rue qu'ils sont occupés à refaire complètement Il y a des cartons un peu abîmés mais les sacs sont intacts.
> 
> Pour les Sierra Mountain, ils m'ont mis des sacs de 6,8 kg au lieu des sacs de 13,6 kg mais le compte y est. Etaient-ils en rupture de stock ? je ne sais pas mais j'ai payé le prix des grands sacs.
> 
> Je recommande vivement Pet's Animalia, en plus la dame avec laquelle j'ai été en contact à plusieurs reprises (ma Visa était arrivée à expiration et il n'y avait pas l'option "virement" pour la Belgique, mais elle a tout arrangé rapidement) est très gentille et patiente
> 
> On commencera demain matin en mélangeant avec les croquettes Hill's et RC pour la transition, je vous raconterai. Ils ont intérêt à aimer les TOTW sinon je découpe la meute en rondelles
> YenZ, encore un grand merci pour tous tes conseils


C'est normal pour les sacs de 6.8 moi aussi j'ai eu 1x13.6 et 2x6.8 lors de ma commande car ils étaient en rupture de 13.6 ! Mais le prix payé est bien sur celui des 13.6, c'est à eux de se débrouiller pour te livrer la quantité achetée, si les sacs font 6.8 tant pis du moment qu'il y a le compte.

J'espère aussi que ta meute va apprécier (mais franchement je ne m'en fais pas trop pour toi, et surtout pour eux, pauvres toutous mal nourris ! ), c'est clair qu'il ne vaut vraiment mieux pas passer derrière toi pour acheter des croquettes, des paniers ou je ne sais quoi, tu pourras bientôt monter une animalerie de quartier !
N'hésite pas à nous tenir informés pour savoir si ils aiments tous, ou si certains font les difficiles, et surtout si ils supportent bien leur nouvelle bouffe  :Smile: 

Caresses à tous tes montres  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Non financièrement je peux pas prendre un sac de 13Kg. J'en ai déjà pour plus de 100€ par mois en médocs et j'ai d'autres animaux donc c'est budget serré. 
Mais sinon oui au pire des cas je prendrais du pacific stream. Mais pas les autres beaucoup trop protéiné même juste en dépannage son foie est déjà bien sollicité j'ai pas envie que ça le détraque plus.

----------


## la_puce

Une semaine qu'il est au acana et les selles sont mieux. Par contre j'avais dit à mon homme qu'on mettrait un peu d'orijen pour eccouler le paquet et il a traduit le un peu par 2/3 -1/3 du coup re diarrhé ....

Par contre c'est mieux mais par parfait les selles sont moulés au début et vers la fin c'est liquide (ne me remerciait pas pour les détails  :: )
Du coup vu que je n'ai pris qu'un paquet de 2.5kg j'hésite entre continué pour voir ou essayer ne autre marque ....
Je ne sais passssssss 


Pour le site pour le coséquin je vous donne ca se soir c'est mon homme qui commande du coup je ne sais pas.

----------


## YenZ

Tu n'as qu'à faire 3/4 acana 1/4 Orijen (ou 80/20 ou 90/10) et voir ce que ça donne, si les selles sont très bien avec Acana alors pourquoi rechanger ?
Ou même essayer uniquement Acana tout seul pour voir si ça lui convient, tu pourras alors prendre un gros sac si tout est ok, et couper Acana avec un peu d'orijen afin d'écouler le sac.

----------


## la_puce

Je vais faire ca,  tenter en faisant 3/4-1/4 voir mois si ca passe pas comme ca et si c'est ok, je prendrais un gros sac.
merci.

----------


## Chinooka

Avalé et approuvé  ::  !!! Ce matin ils ont reçu moitié anciennes croquettes, moitié TOTW Sierra Mountain : ils ne se sont pas fait prier, tout est parti gloutonnement  ::  Il faut qu'ils terminent les anciennes RC et Hill's mélangées aux TOTW avant de voir les effets des TOTW sur le transit intestinal (qui est bon avec les RC et les Hill's), je vous dirai  ::

----------


## Flee

Ici normalement la commande est expédiée ! Ouf =x

Sinon moi je prends aussi par deux sacs mais ça me fait à peine 1 mois et demi. Et prendre par 4 niveau budget ce serait serré quand même  ::

----------


## delphine07

> si vous souhaitez être plus ou moins surs de ne jamais être en rupture, je sais que ce n'est pas pratique, mais la seule solution est de jongler avec les sites


C'est effectivement ce que je fais, je commande là ou c'est le - cher, je suis finalement restée au totw, j' en suis trop contente, j' ai  réduit les doses pour ma fila et elle a des légumes en plus mais pas tout le temps car finalement j' ai pas l'impression qu'elle ait plus faim que ça. Les autres, n'ont aucun pb de poids donc ça va pour eux, ça roule même si j' en donne un peu plus.
je viens de commander la nouvelle gamme pour essayer, j'aime bien alterner, par contre je trouve vraiment dommage qu'on n'en ai pas dans le commerce, ça serait + simple

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour,
Je donnais des croquettes RC à mon chien mais comme on m'a dit qu'elles n'étaient pas bien, je suis passée aux croquettes TOTW. Petit problème, il y a régulièrement des ruptures de stock et des problèmes d'approvisionnement (j'ai commandé via différents sites). N'arrivant plus à en acheter, je suis passée aux croquettes ACANA car également sans céréales. Petit problème : ça donne la diarhée à ma boule de poils.
Quelles autres croquettes me conseillez-vous pour remédier à ce problème ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## delphine07

tu en donnes peut être trop ? ça fait combien de temps qu'il a acana ? et as tu bien fait la transition totw/acana

perso, je sais que c'est bête mais rien que par ce que j' ai vu pomme dans les acana pomme agneau, j' aimerai essayé  ::

----------


## Jello83

Je lui donne depuis 5 jours, je mélange avec les TOTW et petit à petit j'augmente la dose de Acana. Je rajoute des carottes depuis 2 jours (car c'est bon contre la diarrhée) et malgré tout il y a une heure encore, c'était liquide.

----------


## Tisouen

Contre la diarrhée il y a aussi la banane  ::

----------


## Jello83

Je ne sais pas s'il va aimer mais merci pour l'info, j'essayerai demain.

----------


## odrey13

ma chienne est au now depuis quelques temps, il n'y avait eu aucun souci jusqu'a present , depuis 2 jours ses selles ne sont pas bien moulées presque en diarrhée , et sentent mauvais . 
Et ce que c'est possible que du jour au lendemain elles ne puisssent plus les supporter ? 
Je n'ai rien donné d'autres a manger

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,
> Je donnais des croquettes RC à mon chien mais comme on m'a dit qu'elles  n'étaient pas bien, je suis passée aux croquettes TOTW. Petit problème,  il y a régulièrement des ruptures de stock et des problèmes  d'approvisionnement (j'ai commandé via différents sites). N'arrivant  plus à en acheter, je suis passée aux croquettes ACANA car également  sans céréales. Petit problème : ça donne la diarhée à ma boule de poils.
> Quelles autres croquettes me conseillez-vous pour remédier à ce problème ?
> Merci d'avance





> tu en donnes peut être trop ? ça fait combien de temps qu'il a acana ? et as tu bien fait la transition totw/acana
> 
> perso, je sais que c'est bête mais rien que par ce que j' ai vu pomme dans les acana pomme agneau, j' aimerai essayé


+1 vérifie la dose que tu donnes en pesant sur une balance, si tu dépasses 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme du chien alors tu en donnes trop et ça peut expliquer les diarrhées...
Si tu es en appart c'est aussi possible que ton chien se force quand il sort et qu'il fasse donc liquide, les miens ont des selles normales mais il arrive parfois qu'ils se forcent à faire alors qu'ils ont déjà fait 1 à 3 fois dans la journée, du coup c'est liquide mais c'est normal.




> ma chienne est au now depuis quelques temps, il n'y avait eu aucun souci jusqu'a present , depuis 2 jours ses selles ne sont pas bien moulées presque en diarrhée , et sentent mauvais . 
> Et ce que c'est possible que du jour au lendemain elles ne puisssent plus les supporter ? 
> Je n'ai rien donné d'autres a manger


Si tu ne lui as rien donné de particulier, et si tu n'as pas ouvert un nouveau paquet alors c'est étrange qu'elle ne les supporte plus du jour ou lendemain, sauf si elle a choppé un truc à bouffer dehors (ou même chez toi) entre temps sans que tu t'en rendes compte, ce qui provoque la diarrhée.
Si elle fait toujours liquide d'ici demain soir alors faudra se poser la question doù vient vraiment le problème, soit des croquettes, soit c'est elle qui ne supporte plus pour je ne sais quelle raison, est-elle bien vermifugée ? L'a tu fait dernièrement ? Ou un traitement médicamenteux ? Ca peut aussi expliquer la diarrhée, mais bon tant que ce n'est pas régulier pas d'inquiétude à avoir.

----------


## Taysa

Test gosbi : elles ne le mangent pas manque d'appetence car selle convenable. Me reste a tester le josera mais vu la texture des croq ca va etre pareil ....

----------


## m.b.

Vous pensez quoi des croquettes Iams ? J'ai essayé d'éplucher toutes les croquettes disponibles sur zooplus et j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont correctes. De plus, c'est l'une des rares qui semblent "réduire" les doses à donner aux chiens.
Le soucis c'est qu'ils font trois gammes et que mes chiens correspondent chacun à l'une des gammes (-25Kg + de 25Kg et surpoids). 

D'ailleurs vous pensez quoi des croquettes light, ça fonctionne selon vous ? Parce que moi mon chien est vraiment à la diète en suivant les conseils du veto (250 gramme croquette + 50 grammes haricots verts) et il a perdu seulement 1kg700 en un mois.

----------


## YenZ

Iams= Eukanuba = Tests sur les animaux !
Compo = à chier
Sinon croquettes + haricots verts c'est très bien, 250 grammes mais il fait combien de poids et il a combien à perdre ?
1.7 kg en 1 mois c'est déjà très bien, mieux vaut qu'il perde un peu et régulièrement que trop d'un coup.

----------


## m.b.

Iams pas bon ? Ok, je note (j'en peux plus de cette recherche à la croquette idéale !)

Ben il faisait 34kg100, mtnt il fait 32,400. Il faudrait au moins qu'il pèse 30kg pour commencer, voir 28. C'est un samoyède, surement croisé, mais toutes les personnes qui ont un samoyède, ils sont très mince leur chien, c'est rare qu'ils dépassent les 27kg. 
En fait, je trouve la dose tellement petite que je m'étonne qu'il ait pas perdu plus.

----------


## bouba92

Je regardais la compo des now, pour verifier le taux de proteines et graisses et je me demande ce que veut dire mimum soit : taux de graisses ( mini) 16% et le taux maxi?
ça peut aller jusqu'à combien?

----------


## YenZ

Si tu ne veux pas te prendre la tête alors regarde la liste laissé page 63 pour les croquettes de qualité !
Si tu cherches absolument à le faire maigrir plus, tu peux aussi passer sur des alternatives "light", car c'est vrai que 250 gr pour 32 kgs c'est pas énorme, mais sil continue à perdre autant chaque mois, en 4 mois il aura son poids idéal sans que tu aies changé de croquettes !
Je ne sais pas ce que tu lui donnes actuellement (qualité ou pas ?), mais tu peux très bien soit le laisser à ce qu'il a avec les doses que tu lui donnes (et changer ensuite pour une meilleure qualité si ce que tu donnes est basique), soit le passer à une croquette de qualité supérieure mais light pour le moment (et normal par la suite), tu as le profine light qui n'est pas trop cher et qui conviendrait à priori plutôt bien, tu peux le trouver pas trop cher (50/15kgs ou 93/30 kgs) et dispo ici

http://www.croqfrance.com/epages/box...ucts/pro7-0002

http://www.croqfrance.com/epages/box...roducts/PROMO4

----------


## m.b.

Ok je vais voir ça. Non je ne donne pas de la qualité, c'est du pedigree. Mais j'ai le sentiment qu'il ne perdra pas plus, je veux dire, mtnt il doit être habitué à cette dose donc je ne crois pas qu'il perde plus mais bon, je me trompe peut être. Je vais regarder ça.  Merci  ::

----------


## Jello83

> +1 vérifie la dose que tu donnes en pesant sur une balance, si tu dépasses 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme du chien alors tu en donnes trop et ça peut expliquer les diarrhées...
> Si tu es en appart c'est aussi possible que ton chien se force quand il sort et qu'il fasse donc liquide, les miens ont des selles normales mais il arrive parfois qu'ils se forcent à faire alors qu'ils ont déjà fait 1 à 3 fois dans la journée, du coup c'est liquide mais c'est normal.


Je lui donne la quantité indiquée (il peut même arriver qu'il ne mange pas tout) donc jamais plus. Oui je suis en appart mais que ce soit en début ou en fin de balade, les selles sont liquides et ce qui est bizarre c'est que quand il mangeait des RC puis après des TOTW, il n'avait pas de diarrhées.
 Sinon, j'ai essayé de lui mélanger avec de la banane mais il n'aime pas ça. Alors je rajoute uniquement des carottes.

----------


## odrey13

oui bien vermifugé , et elle n'a rien mangé dedans , apres dehors a voir , car elle mange toujours un peu d'herbe . Donc j'attends de voir  , je te remercie !

----------


## m.b.

Les profine ont l'air vraiment bien mais je reflechis avant d'investir. 
Vous connaissez les Brit :
http://www.canicroc.com/croquettes-b...-x-2-1752.html

----------


## bouba92

Je viens de regarder ton lien ; perso, j'achete pas : pliein de céréales, il y a des :sous produits( c pas dit comme ça mais faut lire entre les lignes!) et le mot viande n'apparait nulle part.

----------


## YenZ

Profine n' pas "bcp" de céréales, surtout de la pomme de terre et un peu de maïs, peu de viande sur la gamme light mais plus sur les autres gammes, oui il y a des conservateurs, oui c'est pas le mieux loin de la, mais ça reste pas trop cher et surtout ça donne de bons résultats, c'est sur qu'il y a bien mieux pour a peu pres le meme prux mais en gamme "light" c'est pas évident.

Brit c'est vraiment mauvais, brit care à la rigueur et encore...  ::

----------


## magaline

Le chien de ma grand'mère adopté il y a 2 ans (setter anglais de bientôt 7 ans) n'a pas l'air d'apprécier ses croquettes Pro*plan. Est ce que les RC seraient plus appétentes?

----------


## m.b.

L'un d'entre vous a essayer les Luposan ? C'est marqué sans céréale mais "viande de volaille (exclusivement de dinde et de poulet)," je ne comprend pas si c'est bien du coup ? Ca serait plus dans mon budget (zoo plus . de)http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/44271

----------


## Taysa

RC n'est pas mieux que pro plan fait un peu le tour du post on en parle souvent ! 

Luposan c'est nul y'a tres peu de proteines dedans....

Si tu as un petit budget je te conseille JOSERA POULET de plus vu ta situation geographique tu peux l'avoir a 55 les 20kg. Sinon le gosbi en 15kg. Regarde sur www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr ! 

Parceque la tu es en train de nous faire une liste de toutes les mauvaises croq lol

----------


## Poupoune 73

de mon expérience perso (confirmé par ma véto pro-BARF et croq sans céréales) ce sont les croq de mauvaise qualité (PP et RC inclus^^) qui rendent les chiens obèses du fait de la présence de céréales. avec PP mon chien devenait énorme avec des rations riquiqui alors qu'avec TOTW j'ai du augmenter progressivement les doses jusqu'à 1,5% du poids de forme pour éviter qu'il maigrisse trop. maintenant qu'il barfe idem je suis partie sur 3% du poids de forme et clairement ce n'est pas assez je vais devoir monter à 3,5 voire 4%

----------


## delphine07

> Si tu as un petit budget je te conseille JOSERA POULET de plus vu ta situation geographique tu peux l'avoir a 55 les 20kg. Sinon le gosbi en 15kg. Regarde sur www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr ! 
> 
>  Parceque la tu es en train de nous faire une liste de* toutes les mauvaises croq* lol


sur le site (enfin  :: ) je ne trouve pas le sac poulet/ riz, le meilleur dans la gamme niveau compo, si c'est celle là dont tu parles (gros sacs blanc de 20kgs ?), j' en ai donné mais pour les autres attention les croquettes sont quand même assez grosses, ça ne conviendrait pas à un petit chien. 

sinon je ne trouve pas que la compo soit super dans les josera à coté des dogs lovers par exple ou même gosbi (à peine moins chere que les totw quand même !).

luposan, j' ai essayé et sur ma chienne, ça a été une catastrophe niveau crottes c'était tout effrité  :: , mb je pense que tu devrais essayer *profine si ça te convient niveau prix c'est quand même pas de mauvaises croquettes*

----------


## delphine07

> ce sont les croq de mauvaise qualité (PP et RC inclus^^) qui rendent les chiens obèses du fait de la présence de céréales.


j' ai nourri très longtemps mes chiens à RC, pp ou eukanuba et de l' avis général ils n'ont jamais été gros, la majorité des éleveurs nourrissent à RC ou pp et les chiens ne sont généralement pas gros, c'est plutôt les maitres qui ont tendance à trop donner




> Le chien de ma grand'mère adopté il y a 2 ans (setter anglais de bientôt 7 ans) n'a pas l'air d'apprécier ses croquettes Pro*plan. Est ce que les RC seraient plus appétentes?


seul le chien de ta grand mère peut répondre lol


la compo de PP (perso, je ne considère pas ça comme de la mauvaise croquette et je préfère ça au josera simple par contre je préfère josera poulet): saumon (20 %), protéines de saumon déshydratées (15 %), maïs, gluten de maïs, riz (11 %), farine de maïs, graisse d'origine animale, autolysat, pulpe de betterave, cellulose, phosphate de calcium, chlorure de potassium, sel, minéraux. 
ou
poulet (20 %), blé, maïs, protéines de volaille déshydratées, gluten de maïs, riz (7 %), graisse d'origine animale, pulpe de betterave, autolysat, phosphate de calcium, uf déshydraté, sel, huile de poisson, chlorure de potassium, minéraux. 

la compo de josera festival: Viandes de volailles, riz (min 15%) maïs et maïs moulu, graisse de volaille, saumon déshydraté (min 6 %) sels minéraux, vitamines, poudre de chicorée et de moules.

----------


## m.b.

> Parceque la tu es en train de nous faire une liste de toutes les mauvaises croq lol


Mdr désolée, ça me rend folle ces croquettes  ::

----------


## Taysa

Delphine je parle uniquement du josera poulet en 20kg pas des autres ! 
Le 20kg est fourni par la cie des croq si tu les apeles et la compo visible sur NCLN niveau rapport qualitée / prix ca reste le mieux actuellement ! 
Pour des croq a moins de 3€ le kg la compo est plus que convenable !! Et il vaut mieux du josera poulet que du RC ou du PP ! sans parler prix la compo est mieux donc en plus moins cher y'a pas photo  ::

----------


## magaline

> seul le chien de ta grand mère peut répondre lol


bien dit  ::  bon je vais prendre 4kg pour tester, et j'essaie ce soir

----------


## delphine07

Penses à faire une transition ! 

je suis persuadée que bcp de chiens ont des soucis car on leur laisse pas le temps de s'habituer ou alors il faut des chiens qui supportent bien les changements  qui mangent de tout et n'ont pas de pb, je pense qu'à force ils sont mieux aptes à digérer. sur tous mes chiens, ya que la fila pour laquelle je fais une transition (et pas sur 1 semaine quand même) les autres quoiqu'ils mangent ça passe sauf les pâtes !




> Delphine je parle uniquement du josera poulet en 20kg pas des autres !


alors on est d'accord.

----------


## la_puce

Bon ben ca fait deux semaines et il a toujours des selles liquides ( en gros une selle sur deux, n coup pas de soucis et après cata)

Du coup je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.
surement changer mais pour quoi d'autre je ne sais pas  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Effacé  j'oubliais que ce post était réservé aux nutritionnistes zaverties !

----------


## m.b.

Oui mais le premier ingrédient c'est le Maïs

----------


## YenZ

Excuse moi par avance si je te parais désagréable, mais quand on ne sait pas analyser une compo on évite de recommander tout et surtout n'importe quoi.
Chudleys je ne connaissais pas du tout, je viens d'aller voir les compos, c'est juste TRÈS médiocre, donc quand on un budget serré, de mon avis perso, soit on prend quelque chose de mieux type Profine, brit (déjà bcp moins bien) ou autre, soit on ne prend pas d'animal si c'est pour le nourrir avec des déchets.

pour exemple voila les compos que j'ai trouvé




> Blé, farine de viande de poulet, maïs, avoine, riz, farine de foie de poulet, pulpe de betterave, wheatfeed, graisse de poulet, huile de saumon,  graisse de lin, prairie meal, levure, chlorure de potassium, chardon-marie, algues, fructose et mannan oligosaccharides, extrait de cassis, taurine, extrait de moules aux orles verts, consoude, pissenlit, ortie, harpagophytum, bardane, antioxydants autorisés CE, mélange de tocophérols, vitamine C et extrait de romarin.
> 
> 
> Maïs, poulet (min 20%), orge, foie de poulet (min 4%), prairie meal, graisse de poulet, avoine, pulpe de betteraves, graine de lin, feuilles de légumes verts, huile de saumon, phosphate dicalcique, levure, pois, chlorure de potassium, chardon-marie, marguerites, algues, carotte, menthe, cassis, extrait de curcuma (min total légumes 4%), antioxydants autorisés CE, mélange de tocophérols, vitamine C et extrait de romarin.


En plus d'avoir des compos merdiques, les taux sont juste bcp trop faibles (à voir sur leur site, 25/13 pour un junior) pour un chiot en croissance par exemple, mais aussi pour les autres, bref à éviter !

Dire que brit et Profine sont plus chers et pas mieux c'est juste mensonger, donc oui tu regardes par rapport à ton budget si tu ne peux pas faire autrement et c'est "normal", mais conseiller aux autres ce que tu prends (alors que c'est juste mauvais) en disant que c'est bien, c'est juste une énormité !

----------


## Taysa

Je plussoie avec YenZ ! 
Je le redis PETIT BUDGET = JOSERA POULET EN 20KG ! 
C'est le meilleur rapport qualité prix que j'ai pu trouver !

----------


## YenZ

Voila ce que font entre autre les grandes multinationales qui vendent des croquettes pourries à prix d'or...

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...2763_3234.html

----------


## Poupoune 73

heureusement que, suivant tes précieux conseils, nous n'achetons plus ces marques  :Big Grin:  c'est agréable de pouvoir compter sur tes conseils/infos en tout cas!

----------


## Flee

J'ai bien reçu ma commande dans les temps, mes chiens sont à nouveau aux croquettes, du coup mon avatar a eu du mal à s'y refaire niveau intestins, mais là c'est reparti !

Sinon pour un chiot grande taille de 2 mois vous conseillez de prendre les nouvelles gammes genre chez Taste of the Wild ou Acana ? Quelqu'un s'est déjà penché dessus ?
Merci d'avance =)

----------


## YenZ

L'un ou l'autre est bien, ça dépend ce que tu cherches, TOTW est sans céréales, Acana aussi mais seulement certaines gammes, la gamme pour chiots de grande taille est avec céréales, et c'est aussi plus cher à toi de voir en fonction du budget.

----------


## Flee

Ah je ne savais pas que la gamme Acana chiot avait des céréales, je pensais que c'était sans également.

Mes parents vont reprendre un chiot qui arrive ce week-end, pour le moment leur chienne est nourrie avec Acana et le mâle avec Taste of the Wild, du coup pour le chiot on se demandait ce qui était le mieux car je n'ai pas de retour concernant les nouvelles gammes chiots sans céréale. Il n'y a que Taste of the wild au final donc ?
Merci d'avance encore =)

----------


## YenZ

Acana a un peu de céréales si c'est les gammes par âge, taille... mais les gammes prairie, pacifica, grasslands et ranchlands sont sans céréales.
L'un ou l'autre est très bien, si tu pars sur TOTW choisis les gammes chiots, si c'est Acana tu peux choisir la gamme chiots grande race, ou sans céréales.

----------


## Flee

OK merci beaucoup =)

----------


## la_puce

Vu que Biscuit n'a l'air de supporter que moyen les acana (diarrhé une selle sur deux), il y a des chances pour que ca aille avec les totw, ou je vais etre obliger de prendre un truc avec céréale  ::  ??

----------


## Peachcats

Une petite question sur la taille des croquettes, j'ai deux petites chiennes, Lilo 4,7 kilos et Nina 7 kilos. J'aimerais bien qu'elle mange les mêmes croquettes, le soucis c'est que je ne trouve pas de croquettes qui soient à la bonne taille pour les deux. 
Les paquets pour 1 à 10 kilos, les croquettes sont minuscules, même pour Lilo, alors que ceux pour taille moyenne sont trop grosses !! 
Je sais que ça varie avec certaine marque, mais je ne peux pas m'amuser à tout acheter pour essayer. 
J'ai essayer les croquettes almo nature pour 1 à 10 kilos beaucoup trop petite, pareil pour les Hills chien mini. 
Si vous pouvez me dire quelle marque pourrait correspondre à mes deux pepettes. En ce moment Nina fini les ENOVA pour toute taille (qui sont trop grosse pour Lilo) et Lilo mange des ALMO NATURE chien mini mais qui sont riquiqui même pour Lilo. 
Merci !

----------


## YenZ

En terme de taille, TOTW, Orijen, Acana ou Nöw !
Pour voir à quoi elles ressemblent, il y a des photos sur les pages précédentes  :Smile:

----------


## Peachcats

> En terme de taille, TOTW, Orijen, Acana ou Nöw !
> Pour voir à quoi elles ressemblent, il y a des photos sur les pages précédentes


Les acana j'ai déjà essayer enfaite j'avais oublié, je les trouve aussi trop petite pour Nina mais parfaite pour Lilo, il me faudrait juste un peut plus grand que les Acana. Autrement Nina les avalent sans les macher ... 
Les TOTW sont toujours en rupture de stock sur zooplus là ou je commande , et les orijen je n'ai pas envie d'essayer j'ai entendu beaucoup d'avis sur le taux de protéine trop élever. 
Les NOW à voir, je sais que pour les chats elles sont riquiqui, mais pour les chiens j'aimerais bien savoir la taille.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Autrement Nina les avale sans les macher ...


Ca n'est pas gênant, en soi.

----------


## Peachcats

> Pour les tailles ici on a dog lover gold pour une bouli de 12kg et un spitz de 2kg et taille nickel !


Tu les commandes sur quel site ?

----------


## YenZ

DLG = à peu près la même taille que Acana ou TOTW, peut-être un poil plus petites !
le site =) www.dcs78.fr

----------


## Peachcats

> DLG = à peu près la même taille que Acana ou TOTW, peut-être un poil plus petites !
> le site =) www.dcs78.fr


Ah zut, il me faudrait un poil plus gros que les acana.

----------


## YenZ

Si je peux me permettre je pense que tu te prends un peu trop la tête avec les tailles de croquettes, l'important est que tes chiens aiment, supportent bien, et que la qualité soit la !
Tu peux très bien partir sur Acana, TOTW ou DLG et pour le chien qui mange trop vite et qui gobe, tu peux utiliser un pipolino afin de réduire sa cadence d'engloutissement si le chien a tendance à manger trop vite et à engouffrer, si le problème n'est pas que le chien se goinfre rapidement (généralement si le chien gobe c'est qu'il va trop vite en mangeant) mais juste la taille pour l'obliger à mâcher, dans ce cas je ne sais pas du tout ce que tu pourrais prendre qui soit à la fois de qualité et de la bonne taille !

----------


## Peachcats

Je je prend des trop petite la plus grande les avalent et après "tousse" et si je prend des trop grosse la plus petite des deux à beaucoup de mal à les croquer. 

Les acana pouvaient aller, mais comme ça ne leur à pas trop plu je recherche tant qu'a faire des plus grosse. 

Pipolino impossible, c'est mon autre chienne ou mes chats qui vont aller piocher dedant et avec des croquettes à sa taille elle prend son temps et mange correctement.

----------


## YenZ

Dans ce cas il te sera presque impossible de leur faire manger la même chose, il y a bien Acana avec céréales (un peu de riz) selon la taille/âge qui devrait mieux convenir car les croquettes sont surement plus grosses si tu prends la bonne taille (je n'en ai pas acheté à vérifier), et donc Acana sans céréales (petites) ou une autre marque pour l'autre chien, mais trouver la croquettes qui conviendra aux 2 à la fois en taille je ne vois pas !

----------


## MuzaRègne

La seule raison pour laquelle des croquettes trop petites seraient gênantes, c'est si le chien s'étouffe avec, après qu'il ne mâche pas on s'en fout un peu, un chien n'est pas fait pour mâcher, ça ne change rien pour lui (non, les croquettes ne "brossent pas les dents ! - sauf certaines spécialement étudiées pour, avec une texture et une forme très spécifique).
Donc si le souci c'est avaler trop vite --> fausse route, tu peux réhumidifier, et là soit tu attends et ça gonfle, soit tu donnes de suite en "soupe" et le chien est obligé de ralentir la cadence pour réussir à manger.

----------


## draks

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a enfin du stock de TOTW sur zooplus Fr et De.
J'en ai profité pour commander 2 sacs de pacific stream.

----------


## Taysa

M'en vais vite voir cela a combien cela me fais avec mes 8% de reducs ! (5% de code et 3% de programme fidelitée)

----------


## Taysa

92€ les 2sacs c'est plus que correct je trouve vais ptet commander du wetlands j'hesite !

----------


## draks

Niveau prix, j'ai pas trouvé mieux, avec les 5% de fidélité + 5% de code promo, ça ramène les deux sacs de TOTW à 89.3€.
C'est juste dommage qu'ils ne font toujours pas les sierra mountain, je les aurait bien essayé.

----------


## YenZ

Qu'est que tu appelles 5% fidélité + 5% code promo ? newsletter + 5% avec le code pour plus de 100 € de commande ?
Je ne vois pas comment tu peux cumuler les 2, j'avais déjà essayé et c'était impossible !

----------


## draks

Zooplus a un programme fidélité qui est proposé à un moment donné à la fin d'une commande.

J'ai payé une fois 17 (ou 18, je sais plus exactement) et durant 3 ans, j'ai -5% d'office sur toutes mes commandes.
Il est possible en plus de cumuler les codes promo avec.
ça donne ça dans l'interface client:

----------


## Taysa

Pour 5% pendant 3 ans c'est 19.90€. 
Pour 3% pendant 1an c'est 3.90€ 
pour 5% pendant 1an j'ai perdu le prix  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol 

Ensuite tu as des codes promos que tu peux trouver dans la partie chat du forum et ca te fait du coup de 3 a 15% suivant les periodes

----------


## Taysa

Et y'a pas de montant minimum d'achat !

----------


## Lili03

Pareil pour moi, mais je regrette d'avoir pris que 3% car cela est très vite amorti ...je vais leur faire un un mail pour savoir si cela est possible de changer pour un % supérieur .... on verra bien

----------


## delphine07

ça vaut vachement le coup 92 c'est le moins cher des sites (ça a vachement augmenté là on les trouve aussi à plus de 60 le sac !) dommage car j' ai déjà commandé plusieurs sacs sur pet's animalia mais bon je préfère louper une promo que d'être en rupture, et là je vois que sur nourrir comme la nature il y a rupture de stock chez le fournisseur pour les sierra montain et il est noté que niveau qualité les gosbi agneau riz sont aussi bonnes ????

on va subir la hausse à coup sur ils trouvent le filon là !

----------


## delphine07

mais ça nous engage à quoi le plan de réduction fidélité ? c'est juste commercial ou il y a qq chose de pas net ?

réédité: je viens de comprendre lol pas besoin de me répondre  ::

----------


## YenZ

Je n'ai pas trouvé ou rejoindre ce programme de fidélité, je souhaitais acheter 5% de réduc sur 1 ou 3 ans mais impossible de mettre la main dessus sur le site...
On y a accès que lorsqu'on passe commande, si oui à la fin de la commande ? Car j'ai simulé une commande mais je ne vois rien pour ce programme.
Et si je ne passe pas commande impossible de trouver où ça se trouve sur le site, si qq'un a l'info... merci d'avance  ::

----------


## la_puce

il te le propose normalement au moment de payé une fois ta commande validé, (sur la page ou il récapitule tout et ou tu choisit ton transporteur)

----------


## YenZ

Bah ouais j'y suis mais je ne vois rien, qq'un a un screen pr me montrer ?

----------


## draks

> Bah ouais j'y suis mais je ne vois rien, qq'un a un screen pr me montrer ?


Le problème c'est que c'est pas systématique. D'ailleurs je ne sais même pas si zooplus propose encore ce programme aujourd'hui.
Le plus simple serait de leur poser la question, histoire d'être bien certain.

----------


## la_puce

Peut être qui ne veulent pas de toi  :: 

je vais essayer de simuler une commande pour voir si il me le repropose (vu que je ne l'ai pas pris la dernière fois)

----------


## la_puce



----------


## la_puce

Voilà, donc après avoir validé mon panier j'ai ca tout en haut, puis mon adresse livrason/facturation, info cb, .., puis un autre cadre avec le récap de la commande.

----------


## la_puce

> Le problème c'est que c'est pas systématique. D'ailleurs je ne sais même pas si zooplus propose encore ce programme aujourd'hui.
> Le plus simple serait de leur poser la question, histoire d'être bien certain.


sisi il le propose toujours 
il me le propose à chaque fois d'ailleurs mais vu qu'on hésite on ne l'a pas encore fait  ::

----------


## draks

il y a peut être aussi des critères pour ceux à qui ils le proposent.
A savoir que:
ils ont plus intérêt à le proposer à des clients qui dépensent peu que à des clients qui achètent 100€ de croquettes par moi.

Moi quand j'ai souscrits, j'avais encore jamais commandé mes croquettes sur z+, j'avais que de petites commandes en historique, donc ça pouvait paraître "rentable" pour eux que je leur file 20€ pour souscrire.

Enfin, ce ne sont que des suppositions tout ça bien sur...

----------


## la_puce

je ne pense pas, à chaque fois qui me l'ont proposer c'était des commandes d'au moins 100 euro.
j'achète tout chez eux, les croq du chien, des chats, la paté, la litière des chats, des rongeurs, le foin, .....

----------


## delphine07

je viens d'essayer et avec 2 sacs ça me le propose bien aussi, une fois le panier validé et qu'on veut passer commande ça le propose, dans le doute si c'est comme le dit Draks et que ça ne le donne qu'aux "petits" clients, créé un autre compte juste pour voir

----------


## la_puce

petit client avec toute la tune que j'ai dépensé chez eux  ::

----------


## YenZ

ouais je vais tester avec un autre compte car la j'ai testé sur 2 navigateurs (dans le doute du bloqueur de pubs) et même résultat, queudalle !!

----------


## la_puce

tu es punis  ::

----------


## POLKA67

On ne me l'avait proposé qu'après plusieurs commandes.

----------


## delphine07

> On ne me l'avait proposé qu'après plusieurs commandes.


dans le doute, je viens d' aller voir mais je n' ai jamais commandé sur le zoo.fr alors sur les autres oui mais pas souvent c'est peut être tout lié car c'est marqué pour les clients les + fidèles mais bon, je sais pas


si non, yenz je te donne par mp mes identifiants tu as juste à changer l'adresse de livraison




> petit client avec toute la tune que j'ai dépensé chez eux


c'est une mauvaise supposition que j' ai faite alors  ::

----------


## Flee

Bon ben je ne recommanderais pas chez croqadom, aucune réponse lorsque j'ai demandé à annuler ma commande et donc là je viens de recevoir les croquettes presque un mois après.
Bref, j'ai des croquettes d'avance on va dire.

----------


## Taysa

Pas cool de leur part effectivement :|

----------


## m.b.

Flee, tu ne pouvais pas refuser le colis à la livraison ? (Je te dis ça parce que j'ai fait une erreur sur une commande justement la semaine dernière et la société m'a dit de simplement refuser le colis).

Taysa : C'est bien toi qui me parlait des Josera Poulet ? Est-ce que c'est bien ces croquettes là ? Parce que je n'ai pas vu sur zooplus Josera poulet 
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html

----------


## draks

Oui c'est bien ces Josera là.
Elles sont vendus uniquement sur NCLN, celles sur zooplus ne sont pas les mêmes du tout niveau qualité.

----------


## Taysa

Non pas uniquement sur NCLN. 
Apres faut connaitre.

M.B vu que tu es de la region lyonnaise tu vas sur ce site : 
www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr 

 Et tu dis tu viens de la part de Taysa (wendy) pour du josera poulet.

----------


## Taysa

TU as son numero de telephone sur la gauche apele le  ::

----------


## m.b.

Les croquettes n'apparaissent pas sur le site mais on peux les avoir quand même c'est ça ? Elles reviendraient à combien aux kilos ? (en mp si tu veux)  merci.

----------


## Taysa

Oui tu peux les avoir en apelant de ma part  ::  
Vu ta region il livre lui meme a domicile quand tu le souhaites donc meme pas de soucis de livreur si t'es absente ou autres. 

Pour le prix tout ce que je peux te dire c'est que moins cher que sur NCLN. Entre 53 et 55€ les 20kg ya eu une augmentation me semble c'est 55 maintenant. Donc 2.75€ le kg.

----------


## Taysa

Si tu ne veux pas l'apeler demande lui il est sur le forum quand j'y pense ! 
Son pseudo c'est "planete amstaff"  :Smile:

----------


## delphine07

> Les croquettes n'apparaissent pas sur le site mais on peux les avoir quand même c'est ça ? Elles reviendraient à combien aux kilos ? (en mp si tu veux)  merci.


je sais pas pour quel chien c'est mais elles sont quand même de grosse taille (selon ce que tu donnais avant)

----------


## m.b.

Merci beaucoup Taysa
Ce serait en priorité pour un Samoyède et croisé braque labrador + croisé border collie. Là je suis actuellement au pedigree.

----------


## YenZ

> Pour 5% pendant 3 ans c'est 19.90€. 
> Pour 3% pendant 1an c'est 3.90€ 
> pour 5% pendant 1an j'ai perdu le prix  lol 
> 
> Ensuite tu as des codes promos que tu peux trouver dans la partie chat du forum et ca te fait du coup de 3 a 15% suivant les periodes


En fait comme l'a indiqué la_puce c'est 19.9 pour 5% sur 3 ans, 9.9 pour 3% sur 3 ans, ou 3.9 pour 3% sur 1 an.
Par contre où as-tu vu les codes promos sur la partie chat ? Parce que si il y a un code de 10% valable tout le temps ça peut être intéressant en plus du programme fidélité !!




> Bon ben je ne recommanderais pas chez croqadom, aucune réponse lorsque j'ai demandé à annuler ma commande et donc là je viens de recevoir les croquettes presque un mois après.
> Bref, j'ai des croquettes d'avance on va dire.


Si tu le souhaites u les appelles et ils te remboursent les croquettes car ce n'est pas normal de recevoir une commande que tu as annulé !

POLKA67 avait raison, j'ai appelé zooplus et ils ne le proposent qu'au bout de 3 à 5 commandes, et vu que j'ai commandé sur les zooplus anglais, belge, et espagnol, ça ne marche pas, c'était ma première commande hier (pour 2 laisses) sur le zooplus FR, du coup je n'ai pas encore droit au programme de fidélité, voila l'explication !

Sinon merci draks, la_puce, Taysa, et delphine07 pour votre aide (et delphine pour ta proposition d'utiliser ton compte ce que je ferai peut-être une prochaine fois !)  ::

----------


## Flee

Ben du coup je fais envoyer les colis à mon taf donc on en reçoit pas mal, je n'ai pas fait gaffe !
Mais bon tant pis, pas envie de me prendre la tête à renvoyer les croquettes c'est surtout ça, je suis enceinte et dans mon 8ème mois donc moins je les manipule mieux c'est  :: 
Je vais quand même envoyer un mail comme quoi c'est pas terrible de leur part ...

----------


## Taysa

Dans la partie chats du forum (comme ici celle pour chiens) tu as un post "code reduction wanimo etc" 

En ce moment par exemple y'a 10% sur le zooplus anglais et tu peux y rajouter ton offre promo donc tu peux allez jusqu'a -15%.  !

----------


## YenZ

Ok merci Taysa je vais aller voir ça !

----------


## Taysa

De nouveau plus de TOTW sur le zooplus .FR .ES ne reste que du 6.8kg en pacifica sur le .DE !

Sont pas fous maintenant ils vont mettre en rupture pour que les gens se jettent dessus

----------


## draks

> Sont pas fous maintenant ils vont mettre en rupture pour que les gens se jettent dessus


Je pense tout de même qu'il doit y avoir un vrai problème d’approvisionnement pour TOTW, ou plutôt que les stocks ne suivent plus la demande, ce qui revient au même en fait...

Zooplus n'est pas le seul site à connaître des ruptures sur les TOTW, faut juste espérer que le fournisseur pourra augmenter les quantités car visiblement, cette marque remporte de plus en plus de succès.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ca doit être de relativement petites usines, rien à voir avec les gros machins (rc hills ....) et vu qu'il y a un certain "effet de mode" (justifié je dis pas le contraire !), ils ont du mal à suivre ... reste à voir comment ça va évoluer, du genre, faire plus en qté mais moins bien, pour assurer les commandes .... je souhaite que non !

----------


## Taysa

L'importateur a effectivement des soucis, mais les fournisseurs prennent surtout bien pour des pigeons ^^

Reflechisser un peu, un produit en rupture les gens se jettent dessus ! 

J'aimerais bien que planete amstaff vienne vous parler du TOTW, je vais lui envoyer un MP  ::

----------


## ASPA France

Bonjour,

j'ai un griffon de un an et demi avec une grosse déformation au niveau des pattes arrière, donc il ne marche presque que avec les pattes de devant. 
Et une rottweiler d'un an et demi aussi, qui a une sévère dysplasie.

Quelles croquettes me conseilleriez-vous? Sachant qu'ils ont tous les deux besoin de renforcer leurs muscles avec leur maladie des pattes...

D'avance merci,
Ophélie

----------


## Noemie-

des croquettes avec beaucoup de chondroprotecteur du type J/D de chez h i l l s .

----------


## odrey13

les ENOVA vous en pensez quoi ? 

quelqu'un connait ?

----------


## odrey13

*ENOVA CHIEN ADULTE POULET & RIZ*
SANS MAÏS, SANS BLE, SANS SOJA
Elaboré avec une idée simple et claire : créer un aliment de haute qualité pour l’entretien, en mesure de répondre aux besoins de tous les chiens adultes (de 1 à 7 ans). La qualité des protéines est assurée par les meilleures parties de poulet (min. 29%) et par le recours à des œufs, la source la plus complète d'acides aminés disponibles, en outre, l'absence de glutens, de maïs ou de blé et l'usage de riz uniquement réduit le risque d’apparition d’allergies alimentaires. 
Des niveaux élevés d’acides gras oméga-6 et oméga-3 sont assurées par le l'apport de sources de qualité, tels que la graisse de poulet, graines de lin et l'huile de poisson. 
Pour compléter la formule, nous avons ajouté des légumes (carottes, tomates et romarin), complément naturel en antioxydants et en vitamines.

*Ingrédients :*
Viande de poulet déshydratée (min. 29%), riz (min. 28,5%), riz brun, gras de poulet, pulpe de betterave déshydratée, son de riz, graines de lin, œufs en poudre, hydrolysat de protéines, levure déshydratée, huile de poisson, carottes déshydratées, purée de tomates déshydratée, algues déshydratées, cellulose, phosphate dicalcique, chlorure de potassium, chlorure de sodium, chlorure de glucosamine, sulfate de chondroïtine, romarin.
*Analyse:*

Protéines brutes
26,50 %

Matières grasses brutes
15,00 %

Fibres brutes
3,00 %

Cendres brutes
7,50 %

Humidité
10,00 %

Calcium
1,30 %

Phosphore
0,95 %

Oméga 6
2,40 %

Oméga 3
0,70 %

Chondroïtine
500 mg/kg

Glucosamine
500 mg/kg

Energie métabolisable
16 MJ/kg

----------


## Taysa

Tu as les prix de cette marque ? Je ne connais pas

----------


## odrey13

je t'ai envoyé le lien par mp , 

le paquet de 1K5 pour petites races reviendrait a 10.4 euros
le paquet de 15K POUR ADULTES entretien les 15k, 51.6euros 
il y a des gammes un poil plus cher a 60 euros environ

----------


## YenZ

Enova, Now, Golden Eagle etc... =) sur aps-choice Taysa

femme-d'action : des croquettes avec du glucosamine/chondroïtine, mais de toutes façon mieux vaut qu'ils en aient en plus grande quantité avec un traitement spécifique, car les taux contenus dans les croquettes restent quand même assez faibles.
Et de préférence de bonnes compos, pas vraiment Hill's, et encore moins RC ou PP comme a pu te conseiller Noemie-

Concernant TOTW le problème vient du fait que l'importateur ne commande pas assez, certes leurs usines ne sont pas aussi énormes que les grandes multinationales, mais ils pourraient très bien fournir sans problèmes l'Europe, le soucis vient vraiment de NiD France, mais aussi de Zooplus (qui commande en direct), qui ne commandent pas assez en quantité, avec en prime une demande qui explose...
Résultat pénuries à répétition !

----------


## dedel

on a diagnostiqué un souffle au coeur sur mon chien, sur le topic dédié, on m'a dit qu'une alimentation adaptée pourrait l'aider alors j'ai quelques questions :
- en quoi ça peut l'aider ?
- que faut-il que je recherche dans son alimentation ou que je bannisse ?
précision : c'est un bearded collie, il a 12 ans, aucun souci de poids, il se régule tout seul et est plutôt sportif

----------


## Taysa

Ces chiennes vont me tuer ... Elle ne mange pas les josera poulet, et dhiarrée avec le gosbi energy super !!

Encore devoir tester de nouvelles croquettes avant de trouver  ::

----------


## YenZ

dedel : je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'on a pu te dire, mais le mieux serait encore de voir avec ton véto.
Selon ce qui te sera conseillé, on pourra t'aiguiller vers telle ou telle marque, parce que la je ne vois pas du tout ce qui pourrait aider ou être néfaste pour ton chien...

----------


## dedel

> dedel : je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'on a pu te dire, mais le mieux serait encore de voir avec ton véto.
> Selon ce qui te sera conseillé, on pourra t'aiguiller vers telle ou telle marque, parce que la je ne vois pas du tout ce qui pourrait aider ou être néfaste pour ton chien...


ok je dois passer le voir dans la semaine donc je verrais avec lui directement.

----------


## dedel

je viens d'aller voir le véto, il m'a dit que le principal c'était des protéines de bonnes qualités et un taux de sodium bas.
A priori il existe des gammes spécial chiens cardiaques mais il n'est pas sûr qu'elles apportent un vrai plus par rapport à des croquettes classiques de qualité équivalente au vu de l'état de mon bonhomme.

----------


## YenZ

Dans  ce cas regardes les marques dont on a déjà parlé, Taste of the Wild (gamme Sierra Mountain), Acana, Dog Lover's Gold, Platinum, Nöw, Olympian, Farradp, Fish4Dogs, et quelques autres sont de très bonnes marques, après tout va dépendre ce que tu cherches exactement, avec ou sans céréales, riche ou pas trop riche, puis selon ton budget... et vérifier le taux de sodium pour chaque marque et voir les taux les plus bas.

----------


## odrey13

vous avez un avis sur les enova ?

----------


## YenZ

*Isabelle :* j'ai mis un peu de temps mais je cherchais pour toi les TOTW Sierra mountain et j'ai trouvé de la dispo ici !

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/23-taste-of-the-wild
 en 13.6 ou 2 x 13.6 et vu qu'il y en aura à mon avis pas ailleurs avant quelques temps, tu ferais bien de les prendre par 2 !

Sinon NCLN, croqadom et animiam sont en rupture, pets animalia ne l'a qu'en 6.8 ou 2.27, au pire tu peux aussi contacter pets animalia (numéro sur leur site) pour savoir si ils peuvent te faire le sierra en 6.8 au prix du 13.6 !

Sinon en dépannage tu peux très bien prendre la gamme Pacific Stream si tes chiens supportent le poisson, ce sont les même taux que sierra mountain, sauf le calcium (1.9 au lieu de 1.6) qui reste un peu plus élevé.

Artemis c'est excellent, la gamme "maximal dog" est la seul qui est trop riche à mon goût, encore plus qu'Orijen, mais toutes les autres gammes "Fresh mix" sont très bien ! D'ailleurs tu l'as trouvé ou car personne en France ne le distribue il me semble ??

Pour tes chiennes en surpoids tout dépend de l'ampleur, si c'est juste quelques petits kilos une alimentation pour chiens obèses n'est pas forcément la plus indiquée, tu peux déjà partir sur des gammes "light" et éventuellement ajouter des haricots verts.

"Profine light" serait pas mal, mais qualitativement en-dessous de ce que tu prends actuellement, sinon gosbi senior aussi, sinon en croquette de qualité Platinum gamme agneau serait très bien !! (mais assez cher) ici
http://shop.platinum-distribution.lu...-agneau-et-riz

*odrey13 :* ça reste très correct dans l'ensemble, un peu trop de riz à mon gout, mais sinon c'est une alternative acceptable, mais Now reste clairement au-dessus !

----------


## odrey13

merci beaucoup Yenz  ::

----------


## YenZ

Oui je sais pour croqadom je connais très bien la gérante, mais elles ne sont pas encore dispo chez elle, ça ne va pas tarder maintenant...

----------


## mofo

Bonjour !

YenZ, ma belle soeur vient de prendre un petit sharpei (2 mois) l'éleveur donne du RC, bien évidemment je vais lui recommander les TOTW tout d'abord pacific chiot et ensuite sierra montain, 

Est ce que tu as par hasard le taux de cendres des sierra montain ?? je n'arrive pas à trouver ?

----------


## Taysa

Si NCLN est en rupture il y a de fortes chances pour que la cie des croquettes aussi a moins qu'il ai du stock d'avance !

----------


## YenZ

Salut Mofo,

Non je n'ai pas les taux car TOTW ne les a pas publié, donc pour l'instant on en sait strictement rien, j'avais fait la demande à pets animalia afin qu'ils demandent à TOTW en direct aux usa mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse pour le moment.
Le sharpei je connais un peu car la gérante de croqadom en avait un et m'en a parlé, à priori c'est bcp d'entretien à cause de la peau plissée, et souvent un gros caractère !!
J'ai bien vu ton mp et je te donne des news rapidement  :: 

Taysa : en tout cas sur son site il n'est pas indiqué comme étant en rupture, c'est quoi le lien avec NCLN ? il commande chez eux ? Il ferait mieux de commander en direct chez NiD (par palette) ou pets animalia (ce qu'il veut) ça lui couterait moins cher si c'est le cas  ::

----------


## Taysa

Il est en lien avec NCLN c'est tout ce que je sais. 
Je sais qu'il n'est pas fan de totw et je pense que c'est pas un produit qu'il vend enormement ! 

Apres je pense qu'il a tous les bons plans etc  ::

----------


## mofo

> Salut Mofo,
> 
> Non je n'ai pas les taux car TOTW ne les a pas publié, donc pour l'instant on en sait strictement rien, j'avais fait la demande à pets animalia afin qu'ils demandent à TOTW en direct aux usa mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse pour le moment.
> Le sharpei je connais un peu car la gérante de croqadom en avait un et m'en a parlé, à priori c'est bcp d'entretien à cause de la peau plissée, et souvent un gros caractère !!
> J'ai bien vu ton mp et je te donne des news rapidement 
> 
> Taysa : en tout cas sur son site il n'est pas indiqué comme étant en rupture, c'est quoi le lien avec NCLN ? il commande chez eux ? Il ferait mieux de commander en direct chez NiD (par palette) ou pets animalia (ce qu'il veut) ça lui couterait moins cher si c'est le cas



Sur le paquet ça n'est pas indiqué non plus c'est bizarre ???

----------


## delphine07

> Il est en lien avec NCLN c'est tout ce que je sais.


il me semblait que j' avais lu qu'en gros c'est le proprio de nourrir comme la nature qui a + ou - formé ou conseillé la compagnie, je crois que c'est sur le site d' ailleurs.

a propos des croquettes, vous connaissez le site qui analyse les croquettes de manière très strictes avec micotoxines et divers taux....

----------


## Taysa

Dogfoodanalysis. 

Oui c'est NLCN qui a en partie formée Fred entre autres  ::  apres ce n'est pas a moi de raconter sa maniere de tourner etc  ::

----------


## delphine07

non, on veut aps de précision mais je complétais ta réponse qui est publique puisque sur son site
non le site est français et fait ses analyses en france

----------


## Taysa

Snac ?

----------


## delphine07

oui c'est ça merci

----------


## mofo

pour revenir aux platinium qui connait l'origine des viandes ? en cherchant sur les forum j'ai vu que certains disent que le poulet vient d'espagne et que les croquettes sont fabriquées en allemagne !

c'est vrai que cela n'est pas précisé sur le site internet de platinium !!

----------


## bouba92

Mofo, le jour où tu auras un fabricant de croq qui pourra certifier la provenance de sa viande....déjà pour les humains c dur dur, alors pour les animaux, c inimaginable! De tte façon, ils peuvent raconter ce qu'ils veulent, personne n'ira vérifier ;

----------


## mofo

pas faux !

----------


## mofo

quelle est la différence entre les TOTW pacific puppy et les hight prairies puppy ??   à part la viande bien sûr !!!  ::    au niveau des minéraux tout ça ?? laquelle est la mieux ?? :: 

le bison c'est pas comme le boeuf ? car l'éleveur a dit de ne pas prendre de croq au boeuf, je pense que c'est pour les allergies ??

----------


## Taysa

Niveau tarifs ca donne quoi ? Sur le site y'a encore rien d'afficher !

----------


## delphine07

> Si quelqu'un à un avis sur ces croquettes, merci de m'en faire part.


vu que ça sort juste en france, je pense que tu es notre pionnière
niveau compo ça donne quoi, elles viennent d'où ces croquettes ?

----------


## Taysa

Effectivement c'est bas. 

Faut voir le rapport qualitee / prix.

----------


## delphine07

oh ben 2% de moins que dans les sierra mountain donc ça correspond bien à ce que tu donnais, même en compo visiblement (ils ont plus le choix aux USA c'est pas juste !!  :: ), je viens de voir ton lien, dans le maximal dog (alors je cromprends rien à l' anglais) mais il y a 42%

----------


## mofo

vous les commandez où les artemis ?

----------


## bouba92

J'ai été voir la compo, c pas mal, au mmoins ya pas de mais!

----------


## mofo

et bien ça fait un bout de temps que je guette sur leur site pour voir les nouvelles croq mais j'arrive pas à accéder aux artemis, je peux pas cliquer sur le logo de la marque contrairement aux totw ??  ::

----------


## delphine07

elles sont pas encore en vente là surement qu'il y a eu un geste commercial pour dépanner Isabelle qui a une famille nombreuse, par contre donc vu le prix, repasses aux totw dès que possible, enfin il me semble que c'est excessif.

----------


## mofo

oui j'étais avant aux TOTW weetland  pour mes 2 chiens dont 1 senior mais lors d'une prise de sang il s'est avéré qu'elles étaient trop grasses pour mon senior, je lui en donne donc d'autres 'senior light' et je donnais les meme à mon petit chien pour qu'il perde un peu de poids, mais ça ne lui convenait pas.
j'ai donc essayé les platinium qui sont bien mais mon coeur reste aux TOTW. Compte tenu des ruptures de stocks je préfèrai quand meme me renseigner sur les artemis.
j'espère que l'approvisionnement se fera rapidement !!!  car mon frère doit aussi commander des puppy TOTW !!

----------


## YenZ

> Sur le paquet ça n'est pas indiqué non plus c'est bizarre ???


Oui + ou - bizarre, on attend les infos de TOTW des usa en direct, ça devrait être plus bas que les autres gammes.




> pour revenir aux platinium qui connait l'origine des viandes ? en cherchant sur les forum j'ai vu que certains disent que le poulet vient d'espagne et que les croquettes sont fabriquées en allemagne !
> 
> c'est vrai que cela n'est pas précisé sur le site internet de platinium !!


Ça vient d'un élevage de poulets à côté de chez eux, au Luxembourg.




> quelle est la différence entre les TOTW pacific puppy et les hight prairies puppy ??   à part la viande bien sûr !!!    au niveau des minéraux tout ça ?? laquelle est la mieux ??
> 
> le bison c'est pas comme le boeuf ? car l'éleveur a dit de ne pas prendre de croq au boeuf, je pense que c'est pour les allergies ??


La différence est le goût, sinon au niveau des taux pour l'instant on en sait rien !
Le bison c'est viande rouge, donc comme le buf, après les histoires d'allergie ya à boire et à manger, du moment que le chien supporte c'est le mieux !
Le canard est aussi une viande rouge et c'est pourtant une des viandes les plus recommandées.
Concernant Artemis c'est dispo mais ça va être en ligne, très bonne marque avec une excellente compo, et surement très peu de ruptures vu que ce n'est pas NiD qui les importe ! (mais croqadom en direct)
Pour TOTW puppy tu peux aussi les commander sur NCLN (high prairie uniquement) ou sur pets animalia (les 2 gammes)




> N'ayant pu me réapprovisionner en TOTW Sierra Mountain, j'alimente mes loulous avec des croquettes ARTEMIS (qui serait une excellente marque) depuis hier et je dois avouer que pour l'instant, je suis trés satisfaite car mes testeurs (=mes chiens difficiles sur la nourriture) semblent beaucoup les apprécier, ce qui signifierait qu'elles sont trés appétentes.


Merci poour ton retour, il me reste encore 15 kgs de Sierra Mountain et après je teste Artemis à mon tour  :: 




> Niveau tarifs ca donne quoi ? Sur le site y'a encore rien d'afficher !


Des que je les ai je t'envoie ça !




> Je sais pas encore.
> 
> Je commande en principe par dix sacs de 13, 5 kilos.
> 
> Si quelqu'un à un avis sur ces croquettes, merci de m'en faire part.
> 
> En tout cas, ce matin encore, tous ont adoré !


Personne n'aura d'avis car je sais de la gérante (stef) que tu es la première à avoir acheté Artemis, faudra attendre un peu pour avoir d'autres retours, pour l'instant la béta testeuse c'est toi ! ou plutôt tes loulous  :Smile: 




> vu que ça sort juste en france, je pense que tu es notre pionnière
> niveau compo ça donne quoi, elles viennent d'où ces croquettes ?


Niveau compo c'est très bien, une gamme très protéinée (pas pour tous les chiens) la maximal dog, les autres gammes sont bcp moins riches et excellentes, tu peux voir ça sur dogfoodanalysis et dogfoodadvisor.
De mémoire elles viennent dAngleterre, mais j'ai un doute, je me demande si c'est pas l'est de l'Europe, faudra que je redemande à la gérante de croqadom, on a vu ensemble toute une liste de croquettes, et celles que je lui ai recommandé et qui sont accessibles, elle va essayer de les rentrer en France, d'autres marques arriveront bientôt !

----------


## mofo

YenZ quand tu aura les taux pour les totw puppy et sierra montain tu pourra nous en faire part  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Pour le prix, ce serait aussi cher que les ORIJEN;


Si c'est le "adult dog" de base, je trouve que c'est bien cher pour un aliment à plus de 40% de glucides, avec un taux de protéines insuffisant. D'autre part j'aime moyennement l'entourloupe de multiplier les sources d'amidon (orge + riz brun + avoine + millet) histoire que ça reste bas dans la liste des ingrédients ... tu peux trouver mieux pour moins cher (là comme ça sans chercher, Dog Lovers Gold, déjà).
Par contre si c'est le Maximal Dog, rien à dire  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## delphine07

> Niveau compo c'est très bien, une gamme très protéinée (pas pour tous les chiens) la maximal dog, les autres gammes sont bcp moins riches et excellentes, tu peux voir ça sur dogfoodanalysis et dogfoodadvisor.


ben justement si c'est pas les maximal (donc de ce que je comprends équivalent à origen ?) pour les autres je trouve que ça fait cher pour ce que c'est comme le dit MuzaRègne

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ quand tu aura les taux pour les totw puppy et sierra montain tu pourra nous en faire part


Oui bien sur mais à mon avis c'est pas pour maintenant, j'avais déjà demandé l'info à 2 reprises ya environ 1 mois et toujours pas de retour, le temps que TOTW donne l'info ça peut durer encore longtemps.





> Si c'est le "adult dog" de base, je trouve que c'est bien cher pour un aliment à plus de 40% de glucides, avec un taux de protéines insuffisant. D'autre part j'aime moyennement l'entourloupe de multiplier les sources d'amidon (orge + riz brun + avoine + millet) histoire que ça reste bas dans la liste des ingrédients ... tu peux trouver mieux pour moins cher (là comme ça sans chercher, Dog Lovers Gold, déjà).
> Par contre si c'est le Maximal Dog, rien à dire  .


C'est vrai que les gammes fresh mix sont limite au niveau des prot, un peu bas, quant au taux de glucides il reste important mais pour m'être amusé à comparer différents taux chez plusieurs marques, il est franchement très difficile d'avoir à la fois une bonne compo, et un taux de glucides < à 35%, TOTW est à 27% de mémoire, Orijen en-dessous de 20%, Acana vers 33%, Brit Care à plus de 40, et je n'ai plus les autres en tête.
Je suis bien d'accord que niveau rapport qualité/prix c'est trop cher pour ce que c'est, que le principe de multiplier les sources d'amidon histoire que ça descende dans la liste d'ingrédients est moyen, et que le taux de glucides n'est pas si bas que ça, mais ça reste une alternative bien plus acceptable que la grande majorité de ce que l'on trouve normalement, mais niveau prix c'est trop cher.

Maximal Dog c'est bien, mais le problème c'est que ce n'est pas pour tous les chiens, comme Orijen en gros qui est très bien mais tout dépend pour qui.




> ben justement si c'est pas les maximal (donc de ce que je comprends équivalent à origen ?) pour les autres je trouve que ça fait cher pour ce que c'est comme le dit MuzaRègne


Si le prix est le même qu'Orijen alors oui ça fait cher !





> Bah, non, c'est celles-ci :
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_f...uct=2303&cat=3
> 
> Niveau appétence, rien à dire, les loulous se sont jetés dessus ce soir encore, tous, sans exception.
> 
> Tu trouves que le taux de protéine est vraiment bas ?
> 
> Les MAXIMAL DOG sont trop protéinées à mon gout, en tout cas pour certains de mes chiens.
> 
> ...


Vraiment bas oui et non, 23% c'est pas énorme, normalement on recommande 25 comme taux de base, mais si tes chiens (ou certains) ne supportent pas un taux un régime élevé de prot comme Orijen, alors de toute façon TOTW Sierra ou Artemis ça ne fait pas de grande différence ! (sauf le taux de glucides à comparer)
Une marque comme Acana peut couper la poire en 2, c'est moins riche qu'Orijen, mais bcp plus que TOTW Sierra Mountain ou qu'Artemis, environ 32% de prot et de bonne compo, taux de glucides entre 30 et 33%, bref à voir en fonction du budget et de ce qu'aiment tes chiens.

----------


## delphine07

moi je reste aux totw (ça convient trop bien à ma fila, j' ai trop peur de la changer même si pour elle c'est un peu trop riche), et par contre je vais revenir à un mix plus conséquent avec repas de viande/poisson comme ça en cas de rupture je suis pas dans la mouise.

----------


## mofo

et bien pour le chiot de mon frère, vu que les ruptures de stock TOTW sont assez sérieuses, je vais me tourner vers les acana chiot et quand il sera adulte je lui dirai de prendre les TOTW sierra montain ou weetland pour dépanner....

----------


## Taysa

Finalement le josera poulet pour ma part tip top !!!! 
Elle le mange bien meme si elle se jette pas dessus elle finisse sans rechigner, selles impeccables et elles lnt repris la ligne sans baisser les doses franchement je conseille !!!

----------


## bouba92

la compo du josera riz poulet ( vendu chez nourrir comme la nature) a l'air bien, effectivement

----------


## Taysa

Tres correct au vu du prix de vente franchement y'a rien a redire j'en suis pleinement satisfaite pour le moment !

----------


## m.b.

> Tres correct au vu du prix de vente franchement y'a rien a redire j'en suis pleinement satisfaite pour le moment !


J'ai hâte de pouvoir en dire autant (demain)  ::

----------


## Taysa

Fred qui te livre ?

----------


## m.b.

Oui, ca devait être mardi mais il a eu tellement de commande que ca n'a pas été possible donc demain normalement.

----------


## Taysa

Niquel alors  ::

----------


## ptitealice

les josera (poulet riz) valent quoi par rapport aux profine ?

----------


## YenZ

> et bien pour le chiot de mon frère, vu que les ruptures de stock TOTW sont assez sérieuses, je vais me tourner vers les acana chiot et quand il sera adulte je lui dirai de prendre les TOTW sierra montain ou weetland pour dépanner....


Si tu pars sur Acana chiot ça ne sera pas du sans céréales par contre, mais quand même un bon choix  :: 
Le TOTW "chiot" est moins demandé que les autres, du coup à mon avis tu peux partir la-dessus il y aura surement moins de rupture que sur le reste, et puis tu peux quand même le trouver à divers endroits  :Smile: 




> les josera valent quoi par rapport aux profine ?


Josera a un meilleur rapport qualité prix (et une compo un poil meilleure), mais uniquement sur la gamme dont on a parlé plusieurs fois, donc celle-ci !

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html   soit 2.85 €/kg (et même moins si tu prends par 2 sacs car 5% de réduc)


Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai les tarifs pour la nouvelle marque haut de gamme qui vient d'arriver en France, Artemis, dispo chez croqadom

13,6 kg
59,00 €

2 x 13,6 kg
108,00 €

4 x 13,6 kg
206,00 €

10 x 13,6 kg
490,00 €



Il y a 4 gammes chiens, 2 adultes et 2 puppys, et une gamme chats, possibilité d'avoir des tarifs réduits pour gros consommateurs et éleveurs, soit en donnant son n° d'affixe pour les éleveurs, soit en contactant directement la gérante pour les gros consommateurs, 3 autres marques de qualité rentreront prochainement, et peut-être d'autre par la suite.

----------


## ptitealice

Merci beaucoup Yenz, c'est de celles là que je parlais, j'avais un peu la flemme de lire les pages précédentes ^^ je vais les commander alors.

----------


## bouba92

C dommage, ya pas les compo sur leur site ( croqadom), sinon vu la compo des maximal, c genre "now", non?

----------


## cacy

que pensez-vous de ces croquettes ? 

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...en/291319#more

----------


## delphine07

> Finalement le josera poulet pour ma part tip top !!!! 
> Elle le mange bien meme si elle se jette pas dessus elle finisse sans rechigner, selles impeccables et elles lnt repris la ligne sans baisser les doses franchement je conseille !!!


lol ça fait pas 1 semaine qu'elles en mangent (par rapport à ton autre post) faut peut être attendre un peu + pour voir les bienfaits sur tes chiennes
par contre c'est vrai que je pense (je n' ai utilisé qu'un sac) que c'est pas mal mais pas pour les chiens fragiles par contre




> , Artemis, dispo chez croqadom
> 
> 13,6 kg
> 59,00 
> 
> 2 x 13,6 kg
> 108,00 
> 
> 4 x 13,6 kg
> ...


tu penses franchement que c'est meilleur que les totw ?

----------


## Taysa

Gentil delphine mais ca fais plus d'une semaine ....... 

Et ui j'en vois deja les bienfaits me reste plus qu'a voir si les problemes de peaux reviennent pour ganja.

----------


## erdeven

Bon j'avoue ne pas lire les 126 pages car franchement...ça ferait long...

Voilà, je voudrai savoir (je sais qu'ici on n'est pas véto) quelles marques/quels types de croquettes sont les plus adaptées pour les chiens. J'ai 2 jacks russels, une de 7 ans et l'autre de 4 ans. J'ai arrêté il y a un peu plus d'un an les croquettes V*rbac car ma chienne de 7 ans ne les appréciait plus, et moi, financièrement, pas tip top. Sauf que là, j'ai ma chatte qui me fait une insuffisance rénale, et je me dis que c'est de ma faute car elle a toujours été nourri avec des croquettes supermarché.
Bref, actuellement, mes chiennes sont aux croquettes Br*kkies exc*l, supermarché donc....Je me dis que ça ne fait que un an, autant re-changer de suite pour de la bonne qualité quoi.
L'assistante du véto m'avait dit que niveau de la composition cette marque de supermarché était la meilleure... 

Je viens donc prendre votre avis sur quelles marques prendre.
Elles n'ont aucun soucis de santé (celle de 4 ans à des "fuites"), elles sont toutes les deux stérilisées.

Merci

----------


## draks

Je sais pas si j'ai lu une mauvaise compo pour les Artemis, mais il y a des céréales dedans, non?

----------


## YenZ

> C dommage, ya pas les compo sur leur site ( croqadom), sinon vu la compo des maximal, c genre "now", non?


Si si ya les compos sur le site, ici

http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/...adulte_580.htm

La gamme maximal n'est pas la même que celles proposées sur croqadom, elle est sans céréales et très riche, alors que les autres gammes (fresh mix) ont un peu de céréales (riz, riz brun, millet, avoine, orge), mais aussi un beau de taux de viande et une compo clean.
La gamme Maximal ressemble un peu à Now, mais je dirai plutôt que ça ressemble à Orijen.





> que pensez-vous de ces croquettes ? 
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...en/291319#more


Très très très cher pour ce que c'est, la gamme suprême Afrique est la seule sans céréales mais elle est bcp moins bien que presque toutes les autres croquettes du même style, et surtout elles sont bcp plus chères !!





> tu penses franchement que c'est meilleur que les totw ?


Bah la différence c'est que ce n'est pas sans céréales, mais encore une fois tout dépend de ce que supporte le chien, pour certains une alimentation avec (un peu) de céréales sera plus bénéfique qu'une alimentation sans céréales, faut s'adapter en fonction de l'animal.





> Bon j'avoue ne pas lire les 126 pages car franchement...ça ferait long...
> 
> Voilà, je voudrai savoir (je sais qu'ici on n'est pas véto) quelles marques/quels types de croquettes sont les plus adaptées pour les chiens. J'ai 2 jacks russels, une de 7 ans et l'autre de 4 ans. J'ai arrêté il y a un peu plus d'un an les croquettes V*rbac car ma chienne de 7 ans ne les appréciait plus, et moi, financièrement, pas tip top. Sauf que là, j'ai ma chatte qui me fait une insuffisance rénale, et je me dis que c'est de ma faute car elle a toujours été nourri avec des croquettes supermarché.
> Bref, actuellement, mes chiennes sont aux croquettes Br*kkies exc*l, supermarché donc....Je me dis que ça ne fait que un an, autant re-changer de suite pour de la bonne qualité quoi.
> L'assistante du véto m'avait dit que niveau de la composition cette marque de supermarché était la meilleure... 
> 
> Je viens donc prendre votre avis sur quelles marques prendre.
> Elles n'ont aucun soucis de santé (celle de 4 ans à des "fuites"), elles sont toutes les deux stérilisées.
> 
> Merci


J'ai moi même 2 jacks, mâle et femelle de 4 et moins de 2 ans, et effectivement leur donner de l'alimentation de supermarché revient à leur donner ce qu'il y a de pire sur le marché de l'alimentation, avec les risques que ça comporte, j'ai d'ailleurs trouvé une compo de ce que tu prends




> Céréales (2% riz dans les croquettes marrons, entre autres 4% blé, 4%  maïs), viandes et sous-produits animaux ( 4% poulet, 4% boeuf dans les  croquettes marrons, 2% foie déshydraté dans la farce de la croquette  Rolls), sous-produits d’origine végétale, huiles et graisses (entre  autres 0,01% huile), extraits de protéines végétales, sucres, substances  minérales, légumes (entre autres 2% pois déshydratés dans les  croquettes verts et les rolls, 0,1% tomate déshydratée dans les  croquettes rouges et 0,4% carotte déshydratée dans les croquettes  verts).


Tout dépend de ton budget, si tu cherches un bon rapport qualité/prix, le Josera poulet dispo sur NCLN dont on a parlé sur les dernières pages serait un bon compromis à 57€/20kgs, après si tu cherches quelque chose de qualité très haut de gamme, tu peux partir sur Artemis, TOTW (Sierra Mountain), Platinum, Dog Lover's Gold, Acana... bref c'est pas le choix qui manque, avec une grosse différence par rapport à ce que tu prends actuellement, et les doses vont être très réduites, environ 1 à 1.2 % du poids du chien, soit 100 à 120 gr pour un chien de 10 kgs (croquettes à peser sur une balance et pas dans un gobelet doseur qui n'est pas précis ni valable pour toutes les marques sachant que les densités de croquettes varient selon les marques).





> Je sais pas si j'ai lu une mauvaise compo pour les Artemis, mais il y a des céréales dedans, non?


Oui il y a un peu de céréales, du riz en particulier, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que c'est de la mauvaise croquette, DLG, Profine, Platinum, Enova, Josera ou d'autres marques en contiennent aussi sans être de mauvaises marques, sachant qu'ici il y a quand même bcp moins de céréales que dans Enova ou Profine par exemple.

----------


## m.b.

> les doses vont être très réduites, environ 1 à 1.2 % du poids du chien, soit 100 à 120 gr pour un chien de 10 kgs (croquettes à peser sur une balance et pas dans un gobelet doseur qui n'est pas précis ni valable pour toutes les marques sachant que les densités de croquettes varient selon les marques).


Cette donnée 1 à 1,2% du poids du chien, c'est valable pour toutes les croquettes, enfin de qualité je suppose ? Il vaut mieux partir sur cette base pour calculé le nombre de gramme à donner ?

----------


## YenZ

Oui pour toutes les croquettes de qualité, mais chaque chien étant différent (âge, vivant extérieur ou pas, croquette plus ou moins riche, race speed ou pas...) ce chiffre est à adapter en fonction de chaque chien, de son activité, etc... 
Par exemple mon jack de 8 kgs mange 115 gr, soit 1.4% du poids forme, certains qui vivent en extérieur et se dépensent bcp peuvent même manger jusqu'à 2% du poids de forme, d'ailleurs ce chiffre n'est pas forcément valable pour les petits et très gros chiens, on a tendance à donner 80/90gr à un chien de 5 kgs soit 16 à 18gr/kg jour, et environ 400/450 gr pour un chien de 50 kgs, soit 8 à 9gr/kg/ jour... le mieux est toujours de s'adapter, ce chiffre de 10 à 12 gr/kg/jour n'est qu'une "moyenne".

----------


## YenZ

Pour ceux que ça intéresse je viens de recevoir de TOTW USA via pets animalia tous les taux détaillés, de toutes les compos de TOTW, adultes et puppies, chiens et chats !

Certain(e)s se demandaient quels étaient les taux de calcium, phsphore, et cendres par exemple, tout est détaillé dans ce fichier xls dispo ici !

http://www.datafilehost.com/download-6c2433b9.html

----------


## m.b.

Merci Yenz  ::

----------


## delphine07

> Gentil delphine mais ca fais plus d'une semaine ....... 
> 
> Et ui j'en vois deja les bienfaits me reste plus qu'a voir si les problemes de peaux reviennent pour ganja.


ben le 3 tu dis qu'elles en mangent pas des josera et que tu vas les tuer lol donc au 10 elles les mangent et ont de bons résultats  ça fait pas + d' 1 semaine  ::  (je suis d'accord qu'on voit rapidement pour les crottes mais niveau prise de poids et état général ça fait juste, enfin chez mes chiens ça fait juste pour approuver et conseiller 1 produit)

si ganja est vraiment sensible (enfin certains chiens sont + que d' autres c'est ça que je veux dire), je pense pas que ça lui convienne, en qqs jours ma bulma a développé ses gratouilles avec





> Bah la différence c'est que ce n'est pas sans céréales, mais encore une fois tout dépend de ce que supporte le chien, pour certains une alimentation avec (un peu) de céréales sera plus bénéfique qu'une alimentation sans céréales, faut s'adapter en fonction de l'animal.


Merci pour toutes tes analyses !
quitte à payer un produit si cher autant que ce soit sans céréales mais moins riches que les origen par exple. franchement, qui irrait payer + cher un produit - bien alors que le sans céréales lui convient, je pense par exple à Isabelle qui était satisfaite des totw et qui a été contrainte de baisser en qualité de produit à cause des nombreuses ruptures !

----------


## ptitealice

> Oui pour toutes les croquettes de qualité, mais chaque chien étant différent (âge, *vivant extérieur ou pas,* croquette plus ou moins riche, race speed ou pas...) ce chiffre est à adapter en fonction de chaque chien, de son activité, etc... 
> Par exemple mon jack de 8 kgs mange 115 gr, soit 1.4% du poids forme, certains qui vivent en extérieur et se dépensent bcp peuvent même manger jusqu'à 2% du poids de forme, d'ailleurs ce chiffre n'est pas forcément valable pour les petits et très gros chiens, on a tendance à donner 80/90gr à un chien de 5 kgs soit 16 à 18gr/kg jour, et environ 400/450 gr pour un chien de 50 kgs, soit 8 à 9gr/kg/ jour... le mieux est toujours de s'adapter, ce chiffre de 10 à 12 gr/kg/jour n'est qu'une "moyenne".


On doit rajouter par rapport à la dose qui est marquée s'ils vivent en extérieur ?

----------


## Taysa

Je teste sur plusieurs jours avant de dire si ils les mangent ou non surtout que j'avais du gosbi en plus au debut en melange avec donc dur de savoir  ::

----------


## delphine07

remarque en mélangeant on aurait plus de soucis de rupture

----------


## delphine07

je pense quand même que la nouveauté rend la chose appétente, enfin, j' en sais rien mais les chiens habitués à manger depuis des mois telle marque on leur file une nouvelle "bonne" marque ils mangent volontiers juste par ce que c'est nouveau. pour l' appétence curieusement ici ça avait bloqué sur les totw bison (en plus d' allergie ensuite), on aurait dit qu'ils étaient remplis plus vite et plus vite lassés.
quand tu les as passés au totw, ils ont volontier manger non ?

tes chiens très difficiles mangeaient quoi avant artemis ? tu as essayé de mettre un peu d'huile de saumon (tous n' aiment pas malheureusement!)

----------


## Noemie-

> On doit rajouter par rapport à la dose qui est marquée s'ils vivent en extérieur ?



Ils ont besoin de plus d'apport lorsqu'ils vivent en extérieur, surtout l'hiver, donc oui il faut rajouter (du moins donner la quantité maximum indiqué sur le paquet de croquette suivant le poids de l'animal)

----------


## cacy

merci YENZ   :Smile: 

les TOTW me tente bien ...

----------


## mallo

Ca faisait longtemps, mais je reviens sur ce post car mon chien n'aime pas les profine. De plus, la dernière pesée, date d'avant hier et c'est une horreur : au lieu de 8,5 kg, Guiz'mo pèse maintenant 11 kilos. Autant dire qu'on va droit à la catastrophe.

Je cherche donc un paquet de croquettes (assez petites) très appétentes, senior-light ; max. 40 euros le paquet de 15 kg

Que me conseillez vous svp ?

----------


## YenZ

> ben le 3 tu dis qu'elles en mangent pas des josera et que tu vas les tuer lol donc au 10 elles les mangent et ont de bons résultats  ça fait pas + d' 1 semaine  (je suis d'accord qu'on voit rapidement pour les crottes mais niveau prise de poids et état général ça fait juste, enfin chez mes chiens ça fait juste pour approuver et conseiller 1 produit)
> 
> si ganja est vraiment sensible (enfin certains chiens sont + que d' autres c'est ça que je veux dire), je pense pas que ça lui convienne, en qqs jours ma bulma a développé ses gratouilles avec
> 
> 
> *+1*
> 
> Merci pour toutes tes analyses !
> quitte à payer un produit si cher autant que ce soit sans céréales mais moins riches que les origen par exple. franchement, qui irrait payer + cher un produit - bien alors que le sans céréales lui convient, je pense par exple à Isabelle qui était satisfaite des totw et qui a été contrainte de baisser en qualité de produit à cause des nombreuses ruptures !


Justement oui et non, il ne faut pas à tout prix un sans céréales si celui-ci ne vaut rien, je pourrai te citer plusieurs marques sans céréales qui sont loin d'être bonnes, Luposan ou Olympian pour ne citer qu'elles...

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'Isabelle ait été obligée de "baisser en qualité" à cause des nombreuses ruptures, si tu regardes bien le tableau que j'ai posté, tu constateras que la gamme Sierra Mountain de TOTW affiche un taux de glucides à 40 %, soit autant qu'Artemis sur 2 de ses gammes (1 puppy et 1 adulte à 40%, 1 puppy à 35 % et 1 adulte à 42/43%), soit à peu près identique à la gamme Sierra.

Certes il n'y a pas de céréales dans TOTW alors qu'il y a du riz, du millet, de l'orge dans artemis, mais si le chien supporte aussi bien au final on est à peu près dans les mêmes proportions... après faut comparer niveau tarif.
Par contre un sans céréales comme Acana, Farrado, ou autre sera excellent, par contre c'est assez cher ! (55/12kgs pour farrado, un peu moins cher pour Acana qui est encore mieux)




> On doit rajouter par rapport à la dose qui est marquée s'ils vivent en extérieur ?


C'est très variable, déjà mieux vaut se fier à 10/12 gr/kg/jour plutôt que ce qui est indiqué sur le paquet (souvent faux ou qui pousse à la consommation), tout dépend si c'est l'hiver, si le chien se dépense, ça peut aller de 25 % de plus jusqu'au double ou triple de la ration si chien de compet, de travail etc...

Plus d'infos en bas de page ici

http://dcs78.fr/shop/page/12?shop_param=




> Arf, j'envisageai de reprendre les TOTW Sierra Mountain (et le ferai peut-être) mais voilà, mes loulous (tous même les difficiles et les trés difficiles!) continuent de raffoler des ARTEMIS. 
> 
> Ce que je souhaiterais, ce sont des croquettes très appétentes, sans céréales, et avec un taux de protéines de 28 à 30 !


Dans ce cas continue avec Artemis, car à part les céréales, le taux de glucides est très proche entre Sierra mountain et Artemis (avec un petit plus pour artemis petite race plutôt que l'autre), par contre le taux de protéines n'est en aucun cas un problème même si celui-ci monte à 35% si les prot sont de bonne qualité.




> je pense quand même que la nouveauté rend la chose appétente, enfin, j' en sais rien mais les chiens habitués à manger depuis des mois telle marque on leur file une nouvelle "bonne" marque ils mangent volontiers juste par ce que c'est nouveau. pour l' appétence curieusement ici ça avait bloqué sur les totw bison (en plus d' allergie ensuite), on aurait dit qu'ils étaient remplis plus vite et plus vite lassés.
> quand tu les as passés au totw, ils ont volontier manger non ?
> tes chiens très difficiles mangeaient quoi avant artemis ? tu as essayé  de mettre un peu d'huile de saumon (tous n' aiment pas  malheureusement!)


Certes chez certains chiens la nouveauté explique que le chien aime, et ça peut ensuite changer dans le temps, mais les chiens (vraiment) difficiles sont un bon "test" concernant l'appétence des croquettes, car généralement si le produit est peu appétent ils n'hésitent pas à rechigner devant la gamelle, alors que mes chiens par exemple mangeraient même des cailloux !  :: 
+1 pour l'huile de saumon  :: 




> Ils ont besoin de plus d'apport lorsqu'ils vivent en extérieur, surtout l'hiver, donc oui il faut rajouter (du moins donner la quantité maximum indiqué sur le paquet de croquette suivant le poids de l'animal)


Donner la quantité maximum indiquée et même plus !




> merci YENZ  
> les TOTW me tente bien ...


  Çapeut être une bonne alternative, mais Acana serait même encore meilleur si tu as les moyens de mettre un peu plus cher !




> Ca faisait longtemps, mais je reviens sur ce post  car mon chien n'aime pas les profine. De plus, la dernière pesée, date  d'avant hier et c'est une horreur : au lieu de 8,5 kg, Guiz'mo pèse  maintenant 11 kilos. Autant dire qu'on va droit à la catastrophe.
> 
> Je cherche donc un paquet de croquettes (assez petites) très appétentes, senior-light ; max. 40 euros le paquet de 15 kg 
> 
> Que me conseillez vous svp ?


Alors déjà es-tu certain(e) d'avoir donné les bonnes doses à ton chien ? Car 2.5 kgs en plus c'est pas rien, normalement ton chien devrait manger entre 80 et 100 gr/jour, si tu as pesé et que tu es sur(e) d'avoir donné ça alors oui faudra changer.

A 40 /15 kgs tu n'auras rien de qualité, j'ai cru lire avant que tu édites 30/mois, dans ce cas oui tu pourras trouver par exemple le Josera poulet avec riz dispo ici à 57/20 kgs ou 108 /40 kgs, par contre elles ne sont pas "light", mais si tu passes à des doses normales, que le chien se dépense plus, et que tu complètes avec des haricots verst par exemple, il devrait perdre du poids

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html

Avec 100 gr/jour un sac te ferait presque 7 mois si ton chien est seul à les manger, donc un bon rapport qualité/prix, mai ssi tu cherches moins cher que ça tu n'aurs rien de correct.


[Hors Sujet]

J'ai calculé les taux de glucides de quelques marques histoire de comparer :

TOTW puppy HP : 28/17  cendres 7.5   minéraux 1.4/1  rapport Ca/Ph 1.4   glucides 33,1 %

TOTW puppy PS : 27/15  cendres 7.2 %  minéraux  1.3/1  rapport Ca/Ph 1.3  glucides 37 % 

TOTW Sierra : 25/15  cendres 7.2 %  minéraux 1.6/1  rapport Ca/Ph 1.6  glucides  40,2 %

TOTW PS : 25/15  cendres 8.5 %  minéraux 1.9/1.1  rapport Ca/Ph 1.72  glucides 36,3 %

TOTW HP : 32/18  cendres 9.5 %  minéraux  2.1/1.4  rapport Ca/Ph  1.5  glucides 27.9 %

TOTW WEE : 32/18  cendres 9.5 %  minéraux  2.1/1.4  rapport Ca/Ph  1.5  glucides  28.2 %


Platinum

poulet : 26 + 16 + 18 + 6.9 +2 = 68.9 soit 100 - 68.9 = environ 31% de glucides ce qui plutôt très bien !
 par contre présence de maïs (non ogm), riz et pulpe de betterave.

 agneau : 23 + 11 + 18 + 7.9 + 2 = 61.9 et 100 - 61.9 = environ 38 % de glucides, ce qui pas mal mais moyen !
 par contre très bonne compo, pas de céréales à part le riz.

Go Natural : 100 - 24 - 14 - 3.5 - 7 - 10 = environ 41.5 % de glucides dans l'aliment.

Nöw grain Free adulte : 100 - 26 - 16 - 4 - 7 - 10 = environ 37 % de glucides.

Dog Lover's Gold (avec riz brun) : 100 - 26 - 18 - 8.7 - 3.7 - 10 = 33.6 % de glucides

Farrado sans céréales (canard, lapin truite) : 100 - 29 - 18 - 7.6 - 2.5 - 8 = environ 35 % de glucides

Orijen (adulte poulet) : 100 - 38 - 17 - 10 - 3 - 7.5 = environ 25 % de glucides, et même jusqu'à moins de 20% selon les gammes.


On considère qu'un très bon aliment doit contenir moins de 35 % de  glucides (idéalement même moins de 30%), sachant que la grande majorité  des marques contient environ 40% de glucides (certaines très mauvaises  jusqu'à 50%), vu que l'on a presque toujours environ 40% entre prot +  gras, 10 % d'humidité, 10% entre cendres et fibres, soit 60% du total et  100 - 60 = 40 %

En fait pour calculer les glucides il suffit faire : 100 - prot  - matières grasses - cendres - humidité - fibres

*La meilleure compo qui soit est celle qui n'a ni conservateurs (BHA,  BHT, Ethoxyquine...), sans gluten, sans agents appétents, sans arômes artificiels, ni ogm, ni colorants, ni  céréales (ou une seule céréale en petit quantité, le riz brun de  préférence), avec un rapport Ca/Ph correct (pas > à 1.5), avec des  taux de minéraux pas trop élevés (1.5/1.6 max pour le Ca, 1 à 1.2 max  pour le Ph), un taux de cendres pas trop élevé (de préférence < ou  égal à 8%), un taux de viande/poisson sur matière sèche élevé  (idéalement > à 50%), si possible avec des chondroprotecteurs dans la  compo (glucosamine/chondroïtine), et avec le taux de glucides le plus  bas possible !! (< à 35 % voir à 30 %)*


Bref en gros plus on augmente les prot, le gras, les cendres,  l'humidité et les fibres, plus il y aura de viande et moins il y aura de  glucides dans l'aliment ce qui est une très bonne chose !

Mais il ne faut pas bloquer sur du sans céréales, au sens ou je préfère  un aliment comme DLG qui a un taux de 33.6 % de glucides, plutôt qu'un  sans céréales comme Luposan qui affiche entre 47 et 49 % de glucides !!  (en plus d'un taux de prot/gras ridiculement bas)

Par contre il faut aussi privilégier le compo, je préfère 40% de  glucides chez TOTW Sierra Mountain, que 40 % de glucides chez ProPlan,  car le taux sur matière sèche est bien plus élevé chez TOTW, et on ne  trouve ni conservateurs, ni céréales, ni agents appétents, ni gluten,  etc...

Et enfin il faut bien sur s'adapter au chien, bien peser la ration  quotidienne, la compo peut-être la meilleure sur le marché mais que le  chien ne supporte pas bien, tendance à prendre ou perdre du poids (surtout la perte),  diarrhées, vomissements, selles non moulées, poil terne, perte de forme...  sont autant d'indices à prendre en compte pour évaluer si l'alimentation  que l'on donne est adaptée à son animal.
Enfin la ration sera à adapter selon son mode de vie  (intérieur/extérieur), sa race, son âge, sa morphologie, sa dépense  énergétique...

Perso j'ai fait mon choix, ça sera Acana, en plus d'avoir toutes les  qualités que je recherche (et entre 25 à 30 % de glucides selon les gammes), le prix est à mon avis très abordable vu la  qualité de l'aliment, 50 à 65  (en prenant par 2 gros sacs) selon les sites, les quantités achetées, les réductions, et les  gammes, et surtout peu (en tout cas bcp moins) en rupture comparé à TOTW qui est victime de son  succès !

[/Hors Sujet]

----------


## mallo

Oui j'ai effectivement édité, mais 10 euros de plus ce n'est pas gravissime. Ce que je n'ai pas dit, c'est que mon chien a été castré (il y a 5 ans env.) donc la prise de poids ne date pas d'hier, mais il a tout de même repris du poids dernièrement. Je ne cherche pas moins cher, mais absolument du light ou un bon sénior, et plus appétent que le profine.
En tout cas merci pour toutes ces explications, je vais jeter un oeil sur quelques sites

Parce que je pensais à ceci : 
Protéine brute 27,0 %, matières grasses brutes 8,0 %, cendres brutes 8,0  %, cellulose brute 3,0 %, calcium 1,3 %, phosphore 1,1 %.

----------


## m.b.

Pour info, je ne sais plus qui disait que les croquettes Josera étaient grosses mais pour les Josera poulet/riz, je les trouve de tailles moyennes, elles ressemblent à des Chocapic.

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon ça fait un mois que mon FA est au totw wetlands je suis ravie (dieu, quelle réduction du volume de selles par rapport aux PP qu'il recevait avant!!!) sa silhouette s'est musclée, le poil est doux, les selles sont bien moulées et se ramassent facilement. bon l'appétence ça veut rien dire j'ai toujours eu des éternels affamés. je pense lui donner celles au saumon pour le prochain sac

----------


## Taysa

Oui elles sont de taille chocapic mais comparer a du applaws ou totw ou gosbi elles sont grosses  ::

----------


## m.b.

Ha d'accord Taysa. Je n'ai jamais vu les autres marques mais par rapport au pedigree qui sont épaisses, ca m'a fait drôle 20kg de chocapic lol

----------


## YenZ

mallo : donne plutôt la marque et la gamme à laquelle cette analyse correspond, et on te dira ce qu'on en pense, mais déjà à vu d’œil, vu les taux, on arrive a plus ou moins 45% de glucides ce qui est assez mauvais...

----------


## Peachcats

Que pensez vous des croquettes de la marque Platinum ? J'ai eu un bon de 30 euros sur leur site, j'ai donc commander un petit paquet, j'ai ouvert pour voir et la taille correspond parfaitement à mes deux chiennes de 4,7 et 7,5 kilos, je n'ai pas encore essayer vu qu'il me reste des anciennes. 

La composition : 

*Analyse :*
 Protéines brutes 26%, graisses brutes 16%, cendre brute 6,9%, fibres  brutes 2%, calcium 1,5%, phosphore 1,0%, humidité (concentré du jus de  viande fraîche) 18%

*Ingrédients :*
 Viande fraîche de poulet (70 %), riz, graisse de poulet, maïs (non  OGM), farine de viande de volaille, viande de volaille hydrolysée, pulpe  (fibres) de betterave, pomme (séchée), huile de saumon, huile de  graines de lin pressée à froid, huile d'olives pressée à froid, extrait  de moule verte (perna canaliculus), graines de chardon de Marie, poudre  de fenouil, racine de salsepareille, céleri, artichaut, capucines,  camomille, pissenlit, poudre de gentiane, yucca,

----------


## bouba92

J'en ai déjà donné à mes chiens. Yavait pas de problemes, j'ai arrêté à cause des céréales et surtout d maîs, et puis elles avaient beaucoup augmenté

----------


## bouba92

C quand même grave que les fabricants de croq ne mettent pas le taux de glucides sur le paquet!

----------


## YenZ

Peachcats : platinum est un excellent aliment, comme je le disais précédemment seul bémol dans la gamme poulet, du maïs (non ogm et en faible quantité), et dans une moindre mesure du riz et de la pulpe de betterave, avec un bon taux de glucides ! (environ 30 %)

Sinon la compo de la gamme agneau est meilleure car pas de betterave ni de maïs, par contre les taux sont plus faibles (23/11 ce qui est un peu juste si tes chiens se dépensent pas mal, mais très bien si ils ont tendance à grossir) et fatalement il y a plus de glucides ! (38% environ), et c'est aussi plus cher !
Autre soucis de Platinum, les croquettes sont semi-tendres, du coup pas top pour le tartre qui se dépose plus qu'avec des croquettes "classiques", le mieux est de compléter avec un produit anti tartre type "Prozym" ou "Plaque off", ou carrément leur brosser les quenottes =)

J'ai aussi testé (enfin mes chiens  :Smile:  ) leur alimentation humide qui est excellente !
Mais quelle que soit la gamme choisir ça reste un aliment de qualité très honorable, avec 58% de viande sur matière sèche  :: 

D'ailleurs Platinum travaille actuellement sur une gamme sans céréales qui devrait voir le jour cette année !

bouba92 : si si, certaines marques l'indiquent (Acana, Orijen...) mais c'est vrai que c'est assez rare.

----------


## Taysa

Les NUTRIVET sur zooplus me plaisent bien mais 42% de prot outch !

----------


## YenZ

Oui Nutrivet Instinct c'est pas mal, croqadom va peut-être les rentrer aussi, mais les taux sont très élevés, et il y a de la protéine d'épeautre (une céréale)

Toutes les gammes ne sont pas à 42% de prot, ça commence à 38 ou 39, et une gamme à 42 et même 45, mais perso ça me choque pas, Orijen tournait bien entre 38 et 42 sur l'ancienne formule, maintenant entre 36 et 40, donc bon on est dans les mêmes taux, tant que les protéines sont de bonne qualité pas de soucis, surtout que les minéraux sont dans des taux très raisonnables !!
L'avantage avec de tels taux c'est que le taux de glucides est très très bas, par contre c'est vrai que acceptables sur certaines gammes, assez cher sur d'autres, voir très très cher sur 2 gammes.

----------


## delphine07

> Pour info, je ne sais plus qui disait que les croquettes Josera étaient grosses mais pour les Josera poulet/riz, je les trouve de tailles moyennes, elles ressemblent à des Chocapic.


oui c'était moi et comme l' a noté Taysa c'est par rapport à certaines autres croquettes conseillées qui sont de + petite taille




> Depuis peu, ils mangeaient des TOTW Sierra Mountain mais avant, 
> Elisa et Estrella (galgas) mangeaient des TOTW Prairie, Inouk (husky) mangeait des ORIJEN, Brutus (matin de Naples) des ORIJEN également.
> 
> Non pas d'huile de saumon.
> 
> Les ORIJEN sont extremement appétentes mais je ne peux les donner à certains de mes chiens notamment à : Elisa et Estrella car leishmaniose et Brutus car pathologie cutanée due aux ORIJEN.
> 
> Pour les Artemis, non, plus aucun doute pour moi, elles sont trés appétentes.
> 
> L'effet du changement, je le connais mais pour mes "difficiles", il ne dure que 24 à 48 h grand maximun, alors que là, ça fait une semaine qu'ils ont aux ARTEMIS et ils continuent de dévorer.


ok donc c'est une bonne chose même si je reste convaincue que tu as été obligée de faire une erreur en changeant de croquettes aussi appétentes soient elles, pour moi c'est moins bon
pourquoi pas d'huile de saumon ? tu as entendu quelque chose dessus, je demande car je sais que tu as une ribambelle d'animaux et que tu es souvent au courant de choses intéressantes




> Justement oui et non, il ne faut pas à tout prix un sans céréales si celui-ci ne vaut rien, je pourrai te citer plusieurs marques sans céréales qui sont loin d'être bonnes, Luposan ou Olympian pour ne citer qu'elles...
> 
> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'Isabelle ait été obligée de "baisser en qualité" à cause des nombreuses ruptures, si tu regardes bien le tableau que j'ai posté, tu constateras que la gamme Sierra Mountain de TOTW affiche un taux de glucides à 40 %, soit autant qu'Artemis sur 2 de ses gammes (1 puppy et 1 adulte à 40%, 1 puppy à 35 % et 1 adulte à 42/43%), soit à peu près identique à la gamme Sierra.
> 
> Certes il n'y a pas de céréales dans TOTW alors qu'il y a du riz, du millet, de l'orge dans artemis, mais si le chien supporte aussi bien au final on est à peu près dans les mêmes proportions... après faut comparer niveau tarif.


forcément les totw sont mieux adaptées (delphine en mode terrier tétu) et si bien tolérées ce qui semblait être le cas, elle a donc diminué la qualité du produit puisqu' à la base même s'ils le supportent c'est aussi bien de ne pas donner de céréales, on connait tous des chiens qui supportent très bien de manger frolic, ils se sont tout simplement très bien adaptéset parfois en excellente santé donc si ça leur convient c'est que ça doit pas être si mal  :: 

alors je dis pas du sans céréales sinon rien, je suis d'accord ayant essayé les luposan  ::  le sac n' a pas été fini, mieux vaut surement profine, artemis ou autre mais mieux vaut du bon sans céréales qui convient (les origen ne convenaient pas on essaye un autre et le test était concluant)

après quand je vois le coté commercial qui te dit quand il y a rupture de stock prends ça c'est la même qualité (exple, prend gosbi c'est la même qualité ou prend artemis c'est la même qualité) ben je souris derrière l' écran !

----------


## YenZ

> ok donc c'est une bonne chose même si je reste convaincue que tu as été obligée de faire une erreur en changeant de croquettes aussi appétentes soient elles, pour moi c'est moins bon
> pourquoi pas d'huile de saumon ? tu as entendu quelque chose dessus, je demande car je sais que tu as une ribambelle d'animaux et que tu es souvent au courant de choses intéressantes
> 
> 
> 
> forcément les totw sont mieux adaptées (delphine en mode terrier tétu) et si bien tolérées ce qui semblait être le cas, elle a donc diminué la qualité du produit puisqu' à la base même s'ils le supportent c'est aussi bien de ne pas donner de céréales, on connait tous des chiens qui supportent très bien de manger frolic, ils se sont tout simplement très bien adaptéset parfois en excellente santé donc si ça leur convient c'est que ça doit pas être si mal 
> 
> alors je dis pas du sans céréales sinon rien, je suis d'accord ayant essayé les luposan  le sac n' a pas été fini, mieux vaut surement profine, artemis ou autre mais mieux vaut du bon sans céréales qui convient (les origen ne convenaient pas on essaye un autre et le test était concluant)
> 
> après quand je vois le coté commercial qui te dit quand il y a rupture de stock prends ça c'est la même qualité (exple, prend gosbi c'est la même qualité ou prend artemis c'est la même qualité) ben je souris derrière l' écran !



Pour Isabelle et l'huile je crois qu'elle a déjà répondu en disant que certains de ses chiens n'aiment pas.

Pour la comparaison avec Frolic c'est limite, tu vois ce que je veux dire, donner du TOTW Sierra ou Aretmis on reste quand même proche, quant aux chiens en forme avec Frolic oui... mais jusqu'à quand ?
Je vois parfaitement ce que tu veux dire en parlant de côté commercial et de rupture de stock, mais la différence est que NCLN dit de prendre Gosbi à la place de Acana, TOTW alors qu'il y a une grande différence, alors que croqadom dit par ex de passer à Artemis en prenant le risque d'importer une marque en France ce qui est toujours risqué, sachant que la différence TOTW/Artemis est bcp bcp plus faible que Acana/Gosbi ou TOTW/Gosbi !

Je comprends tout à fait que tu préfères un BON sans céréales à Artemis, mais cette dernière reste malgré tout une super marque, faut pas oublier ce que compte la jungle du pet food comme croquettes pourries en tous genres... Après tout si ça convient à Isabelle P, c'est à elle de voir, surtout quand tu as des chiens difficiles c'est souvent compliqué de trouver quelque chose que tous les chiens supportent, et en même temps que tout le monde aime !
Puis si TOTW revient en stock plus régulièrement (à priori ça s'active aux USA avec de nouvelles usines), de toutes les manières Isabelle P aura toujours le choix d'y revenir  ::  (mode jack têtu !  ::  )

EDIT 

PS : en fait après avoir vu toutes les compos gosbi c'est pas si mal, ya même certaines gammes qui sont vraiment bien, juste la présence de riz  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Niveau glucides le débat "avec ou sans céréales" est un faux débat, l'amidon qu'il soit de patate ou de céréales c'est pareoil, c'est de l'amidon : le tout est qu'il y en ait l moins possible.
Le problème des céréales c'est l'apport en protéines végétales qui sont indésirables : donc c'est en ce sens que riz et patate > maïs et blé, dans l'absolu donc éviter maïs et blé. Mais par exemple, beaucoup de sans céréales contiennent des pois, et là je dis MAIS LOL : c'est guère mieux que du gluten de maïs ! Peut être moins potentiellement allergène, mais c'est des protéines végétales = INDESIRABLES.
Donc, on cherche un aliment faible en glucides digestibles, et sans sources de protéines végétales, plutôt que de s'attacher à des considérations non pertinentes comme "avec céréales" ou "sans céréales". 

Yenz, tu reproches quoi à la pulpe de betteraves ? C'est une source de fibres correctes car fibres solubles + insolubles, c'est pas mauvais.

Pour ce qui est des rations : soit vous vous fiez à ce qui est donné par le fabricant, soit vous calculez la ration* , mais il ne saurait y avoir d'approximation générale pour toutes les croquettes car les densités énergétiques peuvent être très différentes. Dans tous les cas ce sera une moyenne et à adapter à chaque animal individuellement car de nombreux facteurs entrent en jeux et on n'aura jamais de formule précise idéale : deux chiens de niveau d'activité semblable, même race, conditions identiques peuvent avoir une consommation différente car métabolisme de base différent.

* : la formule : Ration quotidienne = BEE x 100 / EM    (en grammes par jour)
BEE = besoin énergétique d'entretien = 132 x P^0.75 kcal/ jour (avec P^0.75 = poids vif exposant 0.75)
EM = énergie métabolisable de l'aliment en kcal pour 100 g (souvent donné en kcal pour 1 kg, attention)
Quand l'EM n'est pas donnée on peut la calculer : pour un aliment "premium" (pas de sous produit, digestibilité élevée)
EM = 4 x %protéines + 9 x %lipides + 4 x %glucides
(le % de glucides étant calculé par la forumle donné par yenz).

Tiens, tant qu'on y est, pourquoi pas de mention du taux de glucides sur les emballages : parce que ce n'est pas obligatoire, du coup évidemment que ceux pour qui ce n'est pas flatteur ne vont pas aller donner le bâton pour se faire battre.


Et pour finir, une petite remarque pour les aliments "light" : le taux de lipide est baissé à 8 - 10%, donc quelque chose d'autre doit augmenter en parallèle pour compenser. Idéalement, ce seront les protéines, et pas les glucides ! Un aliment de régime avec 40% de glucides c'est un contresens total, glucide = calorie vide par essence, c'est débile. Certains fabricants vont augmenter plutôt les fibres pour faire du volume non calorique, tant que les protéines restent correctes soit (et correct c'est 25% AU GRAND MINIMUM, un aliment sec avec moins de 25% de protéines, ce n'est pas adapté à un carnivore), sauf que ça irrite l'intestin --> diarrhées, etc.

----------


## delphine07

> Pour Isabelle et l'huile je crois qu'elle a déjà répondu en disant que certains de ses chiens n'aiment pas.
> 
> Pour la comparaison avec Frolic c'est limite, tu vois ce que je veux dire, donner du TOTW Sierra ou Aretmis on reste quand même proche, quant aux chiens en forme avec Frolic oui... mais jusqu'à quand ?
> Je vois parfaitement ce que tu veux dire en parlant de côté commercial et de rupture de stock, mais la différence est que NCLN dit de prendre Gosbi à la place de Acana, TOTW alors qu'il y a une grande différence, alors que croqadom dit par ex de passer à Artemis en prenant le risque d'importer une marque en France ce qui est toujours risqué, sachant que la différence TOTW/Artemis est bcp bcp plus faible que Acana/Gosbi ou TOTW/Gosbi !
> 
> *Je comprends tout à fait que tu préfères un BON sans céréales à Artemis*, mais cette dernière reste malgré tout une super marque, faut pas oublier ce que compte la jungle du pet food comme croquettes pourries en tous genres... Après tout si ça convient à Isabelle P, c'est à elle de voir, surtout quand tu as des chiens difficiles c'est souvent compliqué de trouver quelque chose que tous les chiens supportent, et en même temps que tout le monde aime !
> Puis si TOTW revient en stock plus régulièrement (à priori ça s'active aux USA avec de nouvelles usines), de toutes les manières Isabelle P aura toujours le choix d'y revenir  (mode jack têtu !  )


le sujet est tellement long que je n' avais pas vu le pb de l'huile
je préfère un bon sans céréales à n'importe quelle autre marque , c'est tout à fait ça

je ne critique pas le choix (pas vraiment un choix puisque rupture) d'Isabelle, je comprends même cette difficulté car avec autant de chiens (et j' en ai pas mal) c'est la grosse galère pour essayer de trouver un aliment qui va à un maximum d'entre eux et elle l' avait trouvé cet aliment.
au départ ce qui m' a fait tilté d'où mon entêtement, c'est payer + cher pour moins bon (même si c'est de la qualité)

----------


## YenZ

Bravo pour l'explication car tu l'as bien mieux formulée que je ne l'aurai fait !
Sinon pour la pulpe de betterave, sur certains forums US elle n'est pas considérée comme une bonne source de fibres, ce que semble confirmer dogfoodanalysis, je sais que certains légumes apportent bcp de fibres qui semble t-il (le panais par exemple), sont considérés comme une meilleure source de fibres, mais on est parfaitement d'accord, ce n'est pas du tout le point important de la compo d'une croquette, j'ai rien contre la betterave (si si j'aime ça !  ::  ) du moment qu'il y a le moins de glucides possible, et si pas (ou très peu) de protéines végétales, et c'est clair que le pois n'est pas meilleur qu'une céréale , si ce n'est le pouvoir allergène, et encore.

C'est d'ailleurs pk je me tourne vers Acana sans céréales, au final le meilleur compromis avec Orijen, et des glucides mentionnés dans la compo ! (entre 25 et 30 % pour Acana ce qui reste très acceptable)

----------


## delphine07

> Niveau glucides le débat "avec ou sans céréales" est un faux débat, l'amidon qu'il soit de patate ou de céréales c'est pareoil, c'est de l'amidon : le tout est qu'il y en ait l moins possible.
> Le problème des céréales c'est l'apport en protéines végétales qui sont indésirables : donc c'est en ce sens que riz et patate > maïs et blé, dans l'absolu donc éviter maïs et blé. Mais par exemple, beaucoup de sans céréales contiennent des pois, et là je dis MAIS LOL : c'est guère mieux que du gluten de maïs !.


sauf que dans les sans céréales même si tu as un peu de poids, la proportion est toujours très faible avec un taux de protéines animales très nettement supérieur

----------


## bouba92

Le probleme des céréales est aussi souvent la présence de mycotoxines, une moisissure extrémement toxique.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> sauf que dans les sans céréales même si tu as un peu de poids, la proportion est toujours très faible avec un taux de protéines animales très nettement supérieur


Ecoute, c'est peut être vrai, mais moi tant que je n'ai pas la composition et l'analyse sous les yeux .... hélas il semble que la vague "sans céréales" commence à attirer les gens qui ont envie de faire du fric, donc profiter de l'image des marques qui font ça "bien" pour de bonnes raison, pour vendre leur "merde", et à mon avis ça ne va pas aller en s'arrangeant, donc dans l'absolu toujours se méfier et vérifier pour chaque aliment qui nous intéresse plutôt que de se dire "c'est bon c'est du sans céréales", parce que des margoulins qui vont essayer de nous vendre du pois fourrager en surfant sur la vague de la mode, je pense pouvoir prédire sans avoir besoin d'être madame soleil, que ça va pas manquer ..... hélas hein, j'aimerais bien que tu aies raison, mais "sans céréales", de plus en plus, c'est pas que orijen ou applaws ....

----------


## delphine07

c'est ce que disait Yenz plus haut faut choisir  ::  et
bouba92 a raison aussi faut se méfier de ce qui parait bien, je ne sais pas car j'y comprends rien, si dogfoodanalyse, cherche les taux de mycotoxines et quand on voit les résultats français on aurait des surprises pour certaines marques !

----------


## YenZ

Entièrement d'accord MuzzRègne, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi je disais précédemment de ne pas rester bloquer sur du sans céréales, mais privilégier une bonne compo avec des taux de minéraux acceptables, bien équilibrés, un taux de cendres pas trop élevé, un % de viande sur MS assez fort, et peu de glucides, ce n'est pas parce que c'est "sans céréales" que c'est top pour autant !

Bcp de marques surfent sur la mode, Olympian, Luposan, Exclusion, Mera Dog, happy Dog suprême afrique, Wolfsblut (sur certaines gammes), Arden grande sensible, Brit care venison et bien d'autres... mais certaines marques sortent du lot, orijen, acana, TOTW, Nutrivet Instinct, Farrado, Applaws (avec trop de minéraux à mon avis)... 

T'es peut-être pas Mme soleil mais tu connais bien le sujet  ::  Au fait tu es véto, dans le monde canin, ou pas du tout ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je suis prof de zootechnie en bac pro canin-félin  ::  donc un peu obligée de me tenir au courant ! (bon et puis ça m'intéresse aussi à titre perso)

----------


## delphine07

> Bah, soit je laisse tout le monde au Artemis (mais visiblement, il semble que je n'opterais pas pour la bonne solution.)
> 
> Soit, je les repasse tous (ou presque) au TOTW Sierre Mountain, soit encore ORIJEN pour certains et TOTW Sierra Moutain pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas manger des ORIJEN.


je t' ai bcp citée mais c'est la démarche commerciale qui m' a génée (ça m' a semblait imposée en fait), après chacun préfère une marque pour ses loups et c'est normal

----------


## mofo

> Bah, soit je laisse tout le monde au Artemis (mais visiblement, il semble que je n'opterais pas pour la bonne solution.)
> 
> Soit, je les repasse tous (ou presque) au TOTW Sierre Mountain, soit encore ORIJEN pour certains et TOTW Sierra Moutain pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas manger des ORIJEN.


je vois qu'il n'y a pas que moi qui me torture l'esprit pour donner telle ou telle croquette !!!  je suis aux platinium agneau pour krusty, elles sont bien mais je vais repasser au sierra montain dès que les ruptures seront arrangées !!!  j'étais ravie de cette marque lorsque je donnais weetland (mais qui était trop riche pour mon pépé labrador)  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Je suis prof de zootechnie en bac pro canin-félin  donc un peu obligée de me tenir au courant ! (bon et puis ça m'intéresse aussi à titre perso)


Ah ok tout s'explique !  ::  D'ailleurs si tu connais d'autres marques sans céréales à part celles dont on a déjà parlé et qui seraient intéressantes... ?
D'ailleurs je voulais ton avis sur une petit question, selon toi le taux des minéraux très élevé sur certaines marques (comme Enova ou Ziwipeak par ex, avec 50% de prot et 2.5 % de Ca pour environ 1.4/1.5 % de Ph) pose t-il un vrai problème ?

Parce que des marques comme ça avec très peu de glucides c'est top, mais pour le coup autant de minéraux n'est-il pas très risqué voir préjudiciable pour les reins des chiens à long terme ?




> Bah, soit je laisse tout le monde au Artemis (mais visiblement, il semble que je n'opterais pas pour la bonne solution.)
> 
> Soit, je les repasse tous (ou presque) au TOTW Sierre Mountain, soit encore ORIJEN pour certains et TOTW Sierra Moutain pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas manger des ORIJEN.


Dans ce cas si tu cherches le compromis idéal entre TOTW (très bien sur certaines gammes mais bcp de cendres et de minéraux sur Weetlands et High prairie), et Orijen, mais que ne semblent pas supporter tous tes chiens, tu as Acana, aussi bien qu'Orijen, un peu moins riche, des minéraux équilibrés, peu de glucides, très appétent, même taille qu'Orijen et TOTW, pas de céréales (si gamme prairie, pacifica, grasslands ou ranchlands) alors certes c'est un peu plus cher que TOTW, mais moins cher qu'Orijen, et d'excellente qualité !
D'ailleurs croqadom vend Acana à très bons prix si tu compares avec les autres sites, d'autant plus si tu prends de grosses quantités.




> Quelle demarche commerciale ?????????????????????????


Je pense qu'elle veut dire que selon elle, le fait de te proposer une autre marque que celle qui est souvent en rupture s'apparente à une démarche commerciale, à mon avis si tes chiens le supportent, tu gagnerais vraiment à essayer Acana pour une prochaine fois si tu ne souhaites pas garder Artemis  ::

----------


## delphine07

> Quelle demarche commerciale ?????????????????????????


proposer un produit moins bien que ce que tu donnais, je l' ai noté plus haut




> Je pense qu'elle veut dire que selon elle, le fait de te proposer une autre marque que celle qui est souvent en rupture s'apparente à une démarche commerciale, à mon avis si tes chiens le supportent, tu gagnerais vraiment à essayer Acana pour une prochaine fois si tu ne souhaites pas garder Artemis


oui, c'est ça, une autre marque moins bonne même si déjà excellente ils auraient proposé Acana (en rupture aussi non ?), j' aurai rien écrit la dessus !



> Le prix n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour moi.


certes mais payer + cher pour du moins bon (car artemis est selon moi moins bon que les totw que tu donnais, même si ça reste du haut de gamme) mais comme le sans céréale de qualité convenait à tes chiens, je ne vois personnellement pas intérêt d'en changer (sauf en cas de rupture où on n' a pas le choix), je ne trouve pas ça logique mais ce n'est pas tes choix que je vise Isabelle, je l' ai bien expliqué.

----------


## YenZ

> oui, c'est ça, une autre marque moins bonne même si déjà excellente ils auraient proposé Acana (en rupture aussi non ?), j' aurai rien écrit la dessus !


Acana est moins en rupture que TOTW par ex car moins demandé, mais oui Orijen, Acana et TOTW viennent du même importateur qui n'est d'ailleurs pas très sérieux, NiD France, donc les ruptures sont plus fréquentes sur ces produits vu que l'importateur ne commande pas assez ou ne fait pas correctement le boulot pour éviter ces ruptures !


********* édité par la modération

----------


## delphine07

oui je me doute bien qu'ils l'ont pas imposé, proposé en remplacement provisoire ou définitif suffit  ::

----------


## la_puce

Je commence à perdre la tête avec ces histoires croquettes  :: 

Biscuit était aux orijens, début d'année on est tombé sur la nouvelle formule qui n'a pas supporté  :: 
il a du y rester envirron un mois, pour laisser le temps, essayer d'adapter la quantité, ..., mais sans succès.
Suite à ca il est passé au acana, premier semaine pas trop de soucis, puis c'est devenu une cata (alors qu'on a rien changé) pour finir en diarrhé hémorragique (et pas malade ni autre soucis, il a été vermifuger avant le passage aux acanas, il a vu le véto, ...)
Donc j'ai décidé de rechanger forcément, surtout qu'avec tout ca il a perdu 1,5kg.

Je l'ai donc passé aux TOTW sierra mountain, ca va faire presque trois semaines, les selles sont redenus normales tout à petit.
Par contre il ne reprend pas de poids alors qu'on a augmenté les quantités (on doit être à 150g pour 14kg).
Jusqu'à combien je peux augmenter ca ration ? Est ce que cela veut dire que d'un certain côté les TOTW ne lui conviennent pas non plus ? 
Et autre question, il n'y a pas un peu trop de glucide dans les sierra moubtain ?

----------


## POLKA67

A mon avis tu peux encore augmenter un peu la quantité de croquettes.

Pour mon cocker 14-15 kg castré je donne 160 gr de TOTW PACIFIC STREAM en 2 prises + quelques petits à côtés, 2-3 biscuits pour chien plutôt light ou un peu de viande.

----------


## la_puce

Oui pour 14kg, sachant qu'il tourne plus autour de 15,5kg normalement (avant de perdre du poids suite aux diarrhés avec orijen puis acana)

----------


## YenZ

> en plus on peut même pas faire remonter le sujet car il est fermé, et si je comprends pour la citation des marques il est clair dans ton post que ce n'est pas le cas !


D'ailleurs il est ou ce post stp ? J'aimerai bien voir ce qui est indiqué  :: 




> Je commence à perdre la tête avec ces histoires croquettes 
> 
> Biscuit était aux orijens, début d'année on est tombé sur la nouvelle formule qui n'a pas supporté 
> il a du y rester envirron un mois, pour laisser le temps, essayer d'adapter la quantité, ..., mais sans succès.
> Suite à ca il est passé au acana, premier semaine pas trop de soucis, puis c'est devenu une cata (alors qu'on a rien changé) pour finir en diarrhé hémorragique (et pas malade ni autre soucis, il a été vermifuger avant le passage aux acanas, il a vu le véto, ...)
> Donc j'ai décidé de rechanger forcément, surtout qu'avec tout ca il a perdu 1,5kg.
> 
> Je l'ai donc passé aux TOTW sierra mountain, ca va faire presque trois semaines, les selles sont redenus normales tout à petit.
> Par contre il ne reprend pas de poids alors qu'on a augmenté les quantités (on doit être à 150g pour 14kg).
> ...


Pour la ration tout dépend de son âge, si il se dépense, si il est en maison ou appart, etc... mais 150gr pour 14 ou 15 kgs ça ne me choque pas, c'est normal car avant tu en donnais surement moins avec orijen.
Mais jusqu'à 200 gr ça ne me choque pas, donc tu peux très bien augmenter les rations sans soucis, sinon quant au taux de glucides dans TOTW Sierra il est un peu élevé, 40% ce n'est pas top, mais bon Orijen ou Acana par ex c'est entre 20 et 30% et pourtant il ne supportait pas.
Mais c'est à mon avis lié à un composant dans les croquettes qu'il ne supporte pas dans les nouvelles formules, sachant qu'Acana et Orijen font partie du même groupe, donc mêmes ingrédients, il y a d'autres croquettes qui ont des taux de glucides plus bas que 40%, qui est le taux habituel dans une grande majorité de croquettes (DLG par exemple mais avec du riz brun, excellente qualité, 33% de glucides !)

********* édité par la modération

----------


## erdeven

Moi mes deux chiennes font respectivement 5.7kg et 6.1kg. J'aimerai savoir les meilleurs croquettes, que me conseillez-vous ? j'ai déjà demandé, mais pas assez de réponses en fait. Ce sont des jacks. Avec leurs croquettes actuelles, je dois dire qu'elles puent un peu du bec les louloutes.
On m'a conseillée les TOTW (je crois), c'est quoi comme croquettes ? 
Quelles sont les meilleures, même niveau rapport qualité/prix ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## YenZ

Lis un peu les dernières pages on a déjà abordé bcp de marque et donné bcp d'explications...
Pas plus loin que 2 pages en arrière j'explique par ex que j'ai 2 jacks, et je donne plusieurs marques, tout dépend de ton budget, de ce que tu recherches, si ils se dépensent bcp, etc...

Il n'y a pas de "meilleure croquette", il y a des compos plus ou moins cleans, plus ou moins bien supportées seloon chaque chien, à divers prix, avec ou sans céréales, par rapport à TOTW weetlands et prairie sont très bien mais trop de minéraux et de cendres à mon avis, Sierra mountain trop de glucides, mais bon ça reste quand même de très bonne alternatives, d'autres marques sont aussi très bien et pour certaines mieux équilibrées.

+1 isabelle P sur le "traitement" réservé à certains membres ce qui a eu le don d'en faire fuir plus d'un(e)...

D'ailleurs si un modo passe dans le coin et voit ce qu'il serait possible de faire pour créer un post-it global explicatif sur le choix des croquettes, voir indiquer certains marques pour exemple, parce qu'à ce rythme la plus personne en répondra pour donner d'infos sur ce topic à force de faire le perroquet non stop !

EDIT : hatchiko pk avoir modéré mes posts ??

Isabelle : 260 gr pour 15 kgs c'est énoooorme !  ::

----------


## hatchiko

Sujet nettoyé. 

Merci de vous calmer un peu, et de régler vos comptes en privé, par mp.

----------


## delphine07

> D'ailleurs il est ou ce post stp ? J'aimerai bien voir ce qui est indiqué


tu m'as citée avant la censure  ::  http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...omment-choisir

----------


## YenZ

Euh pk avoir nettoyé ? Y'avait aucun règlement de compte, et je ne vois pas ce que je disais dans mes posts qui posait problème... bref !

----------


## delphine07

mais pourquoi ne pas nous expliquer pourquoi ce post n'est pas toléré en post it ? elle ne cite aucune marque et franchement c'est quand même des conseils intéressants mis au fin fond des messages

----------


## erdeven

D'accord (pas besoin de m'agresser quand même)... Après il n'est pas bon il me semble de changer tout le temps, si toi tu donnes plusieurs marques, moi je compte bien rester sur une marque une bonne fois pour toute... Je vais relire ce que j'ai déjà lu mais bon, je n'ai pas trouvé mon "bonheur" dans les réponses, voilà tout!

Et excuse moi pour le mode "perroquet", mais il y a 130pages à ce post, autant dire que personne ne lira les 130 pages et posera toujours les mêmes questions....Cela me semble bien sur évident!

----------


## hatchiko

> Euh pk avoir nettoyé ? Y'avait aucun règlement de compte, et je ne vois pas ce que je disais dans mes posts qui posait problème... bref !


j'ai nettoyé tout ce qui avait trait à la colère de muzarègne. 




> mais pourquoi ne pas nous expliquer pourquoi ce post n'est pas toléré en post it ? elle ne cite aucune marque et franchement c'est quand même des conseils intéressants mis au fin fond des messages


parce qu'avant de vous expliquer, il faut qu'on en discute entre nous

donc merci d'être patients et de comprendre que tout n'est pas toujours simple

----------


## YenZ

Erdeven : désolé si tu t'es sentie agressée mais absolument TOUT est expliqué dans ce topic, certes je comprends que tu veuilles pas te tapper 130 pages, mais ce n'est pas notre faute mais celle de l'équipe (ou plutôt de la fondatrice) qui gère qui ne souhaite pas qu'on crée de post-it explicatif !
Tu n'es absolument pas responsable du fait qu'on fasse les perroquets, ça ne t'était pas adressé, et pour info je ne change pas de marque tout le temps, car je sais que ce n'est pas bénéfique, j'ai même indiqué rester sur Acana pour ma part !  :Smile: 

hatchiko : quand t'as un moment MP moi pour me dire quand il sera possible de faire un post-it, sinon plus personne ne répondra ici, enfin je dis ce que j'en pense après libre à vous...

----------


## delphine07

elle était quand même polie (et attendais justement une explication à ce refus de post it) et en tant que particulier qui aime bien venir ici, je suis sûre que comme moi, d' autres personnes sont bien contentes d'avoir des Muzarègne et Yenz pour nous conseiller (même parmis les modos  ::  ), pensez y pour le bien du forum il y a des gens très très intéressants et les censurer (sans explication alors du coup on comprend pas et si on n'est pas content on peut partir oui, mais si le forum n'y perd rien en perdant de petits intervenants comme moi il perdra en qualité en touchant les 2 cités entre autres).

----------


## erdeven

Oki, il n'y a pas de mal alors... En fait, je pense que j'attendrai le post it alors, mais je sais qu'il faut que l'équipe en discute (comme l'a dit Hatchiko). Je t'assure que j'aimerai les lire, mais là, ça fait vraiment trop trop, ce n'est plus possible... ::  Comme ma chatte a une insuffisance rénale, je n'ai pas envie que mes chiennes l'aient aussi, avec les croquettes (mauvaises) que je leur donne... enfin je sais pas si je suis claire  :: .

Tiens si tu sais s'il y a sur le post (et sur quelle page, j'en demande beaucoup) la composition idéal pour les chiens ?

----------


## delphine07

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...omment-choisir

----------


## hatchiko

Mais, en fait, les filles, vous parlez sans savoir, je viens précisément d'envoyer des mp pour expliquer. 

Personne, ici, ne nie l'utilité des conseils de YenZ et Muzarègne, simplement d'autres problèmes se posent, que je viens d'expliquer aux principaux concernés par mp. 

Isabelle P.: je n'ai effacé que deux de tes messages, qui même si ils ne comprennent pas d'insultes à proprement parler, sont loin d'être respectueux envers la modération et moi même.

----------


## hatchiko

> Pourrais-je savoir pourquoi j'ai reçu un avertissement ?


il me semble que c'est expliqué dans l'avertissement en question  ::

----------


## Sanaga

*Il serait peut-être temps de revenir sur un ton plus bas et moins agressif. Isabelle.P tu n'as pas pris un avertissement pour ces propos-là, mais pour ton insistance et le ton que tu as utilisé sur certains de tes messages supprimés.*



> *- Politesse et courtoisie sont obligatoires, on reste correct et on  garde son sang froid, les propos grossiers et injurieux ne seront pas  tolérés.*


*
Le fait que nous soyons modératrices ne vous autorise pas à nous insulter ni à dénigrer nos propos ou nos actes de modérations .
*


> *- L'administrateur et les modérateurs se réservent tous droits concernants la suppression et la modification des messages.* *Ainsi que tout message déposé sur RESCUE, et ne contenant pas de données personnelles, demeure la propriété du forum.*

----------


## Sanaga

*Isabelle P.* 
 
 			 				Je campe ici ! 			 			 				 			 			 			 			  			 				 				Messages1 304Inscrit février 2006 				 				 				 					     				

  Envoyé par *hatchiko*  
Sujet nettoyé. 

Merci de vous calmer un peu, et de régler vos comptes en privé, par mp. 



Bah, on a aucun compte à régler entre nous en privé.

Par contre, toi tu dois en avoir je pense. 						 



*Voilà.
Merci d'ailleurs ne pas insister encore.*

----------


## delphine07

tu viens de l' expliquer donc au moment où Muzarègne (et je suis sure qu'on va la perdre !) a posté sa colère mesurée elle n'avait pas été informée.
je comprends les pb de citer des marques mais les conseils notés dans ce fameux post it (que j' ai sauvegardé trop peur qu'il saute) sont au même titre que tous les conseils postés dans les différentes rubriques rien de choquant ni de quoi se poser des questions.

dire aux gens de se calmer un peu, là l'impression que ça donne: un clair abus de modération

----------


## YenZ

Ouaaaaah c'est chaud ici, je pars 1h et ça part en sucette, j'adore !
Bon bref je vais pas en rajouter une couche car j'ai déjà envoyé un MP à Hatchiko, mais je pense qu'il n'y avait pas de raison d'intervenir, car il n'y a eu ni débordements, ni insultes ou quoi que ce soit justifiant l'intervention de la modération, bref c'est bien dommage de censurer les posts comme ça qui ne faisaient que dire des vérités sans méchanceté, MuzzaRègne si tu lis ce message, ne prends pas ce qui s'est passé pour toi, ça se serait dommage que tu quittes le site pour un truc aussi puéril ^^

Avec un peu de chance l'équipe de modération va débattre du sujet, et ils viendront nous dire qu'il ne s'est rien passé et que c'est bon pour faire un post-it sur les diverses marques et choix possibles de croquettes  ::

----------


## Fahn

Je propose qu'on se re-concentre tous sur le sujet, à savoir l'alimentation.
Tout le monde ici prend de son temps pour répondre et conseiller au mieux les membres qui se posent des questions, c'est super de s'investir ainsi.
Mais là, je pense que le débat suffit.
Revenons-en donc à l'alimentation exclusivement, merci.


J'avais surtout une question, donc. Je prépare une fois/semaine une ration ménagère pour mes chiens (d'habitude nourris aux croquettes). Je cuisine du riz, de la viande et des légumes. Seulement, pour les légumes, je mets toujours les mêmes, à savoir courgette, carottes, haricots, poireaux. J'aimerais varier un peu, en introduisant, par exemple des fruits. Quels fruits peut-on donner aux chiens? Y en a-t-il qu'ils préfèrent, généralement?

----------


## YenZ

Regarde sur le topic barf perso je ne saurai pas te dire lesquels sont bons ou pas, je te colle ce qu'avait posté MuzzaRègne

 - Des légumes ou fruits : Pas  d'oignon, éviter poireau, chou, tomate, raisin, carotte en grande  quantité. Mais sinon, n'importe quel légume ou fruit peut faire  l'affaire. Bien cuits sauf pour les fruits mous (poire ...) qui sont digestes.

Je sais que pour les fruits les pommes et poires sont plutôt très bons !

Sinon plus d'infos sur barf.ch

----------


## Fahn

Tiens c'est bizarre, on m'avait surtout conseillé les carottes et les poireaux  :: 
Les fruits, crus alors? Avec ou sans épluchures?

----------


## la_puce

> Pour la ration tout dépend de son âge, si il se dépense, si il est en maison ou appart, etc... mais 150gr pour 14 ou 15 kgs ça ne me choque pas, c'est normal car avant tu en donnais surement moins avec orijen.
> Mais jusqu'à 200 gr ça ne me choque pas, donc tu peux très bien augmenter les rations sans soucis, sinon quant au taux de glucides dans TOTW Sierra il est un peu élevé, 40% ce n'est pas top, mais bon Orijen ou Acana par ex c'est entre 20 et 30% et pourtant il ne supportait pas.
> Mais c'est à mon avis lié à un composant dans les croquettes qu'il ne supporte pas dans les nouvelles formules, sachant qu'Acana et Orijen font partie du même groupe, donc mêmes ingrédients, il y a d'autres croquettes qui ont des taux de glucides plus bas que 40%, qui est le taux habituel dans une grande majorité de croquettes (DLG par exemple mais avec du riz brun, excellente qualité, 33% de glucides !)


Merci pour la réponse. Il vit en appart, avec 4 balades par jour dont une 1/1,30h en liberté (et il a 6ans).
et oui avec les orijens on en donnait moins.

Ca m'énerve qu'il ne supporte ni les orijen ni les acana, car même si de bonnes croquettes sont aussi celles que le chien supporte, c'est deux marques sont quand mm les meilleurs.
J'ai regardé un peu les DLG effectivement elles ont l'air pas mal malgré le fait qu'il y ai du riz brun, par contre j'ai vu que les cendres étaient un peu au dessu de 8% (8,7 si je ne dis pas de bétises) et que sur un autre forum tu disais que c'était un peu trop élevé ? 

Après niveau compo il vaut mieux quoi du coup les Sierra mountain malgré un taux de glucide trop élevé ou les DLG qui ont du riz ?

----------


## erdeven

Quelqu'un a testé les Y*rrah, les croquettes bio ?

----------


## Fahn

Non, je m'y étais intéressée pour les chats, mais le prix m'avait découragée.
Par contre, ça va pas t'aider hein, mais mon chat est nourri avec la pâtée Y*rrah, et elle est de bonne qualité.

----------


## erdeven

D'accord, beh moi mon chat c'est k/d je ne peux pas changer puisqu'elle a des problèmes reinaux... Après elle vomit plus j'ai l'impression, va falloir que je vois ça, mais là n'est pas la question puisque c'est un chat. Après les Y*rrah, je ne les trouve pas plus chère que les autres (Or*jen par exemple).

----------


## rené la taupe

petite question, je sais pas si elle a ete pose vu qu'il y a 136pages!!! 
je vais acheter le mois prochain des croquette non tester sur animaux(marque anglaise) car pro... truc!! eux testent ils l est euthanaise pour leur ouvrir voir comment elle est le fois etc... c est un commercial de proplan

----------


## YenZ

> Tiens c'est bizarre, on m'avait surtout conseillé les carottes et les poireaux 
> Les fruits, crus alors? Avec ou sans épluchures?


Je dirai sans, mais vois plutôt sur le topic du barf, ou les sites dédiés au barf car ej préfère éviter de te dire une bêtise.




> Merci pour la réponse. Il vit en appart, avec 4 balades par jour dont une 1/1,30h en liberté (et il a 6ans).
> et oui avec les orijens on en donnait moins.
> 
> Ca m'énerve qu'il ne supporte ni les orijen ni les acana, car même si de bonnes croquettes sont aussi celles que le chien supporte, c'est deux marques sont quand mm les meilleurs.
> J'ai regardé un peu les DLG effectivement elles ont l'air pas mal malgré le fait qu'il y ai du riz brun, par contre j'ai vu que les cendres étaient un peu au dessu de 8% (8,7 si je ne dis pas de bétises) et que sur un autre forum tu disais que c'était un peu trop élevé ? 
> 
> Après niveau compo il vaut mieux quoi du coup les Sierra mountain malgré un taux de glucide trop élevé ou les DLG qui ont du riz ?


Oui c'est vrai le taux de cendres de DLG est un poil élevé, mais bon les minéraux étant assez bas ça ne me choque pas plus que ça, j'ai d'ailleurs utilisé plusieurs fois cette marque avec succès dans l'ensemble.
A mon avis mieux vaut DLG que Sierra mountain, car il y a quand même pas mal d'écart au niveau des glucides, et le riz brun reste une céréale "de qualité", après faut voir en fonction de ce que ton chien supportera.




> Quelqu'un a testé les Y*rrah, les croquettes bio ?


Non pas testé mais déjà regardé la compo, c'est médiocre, certes c'est bio, mais blindé de céréales, de sous produits animaux et végétaux, regarde le topic indiqué page précédente pour choisir un aliment, et en plus d'être vraiment mauvais, c'est très cher.




> petite question, je sais pas si elle a ete pose vu qu'il y a 136pages!!! 
> je vais acheter le mois prochain des croquette non tester sur animaux(marque anglaise) car pro... truc!! eux testent ils l est euthanaise pour leur ouvrir voir comment elle est le fois etc... c est un commercial de proplan


j'ai pas bien compris ce que tu dis, si tu parles de PP oui ils testent les produits, sinon la marque que tu comptes acheter c'est quoi le nom ?

----------


## rené la taupe

je savais pas qu'il teste leurs produits, du coup niette! faut que je demande c est une amie qui tiens la pension qui l est prend c est une marque anglais non tester! mais je vais lui demande qu'elle marque c est

----------


## rené la taupe

Alors c est la marque 
arden grange

----------


## la_puce

> Oui c'est vrai le taux de cendres de DLG est un poil élevé, mais bon les minéraux étant assez bas ça ne me choque pas plus que ça, j'ai d'ailleurs utilisé plusieurs fois cette marque avec succès dans l'ensemble.
> A mon avis mieux vaut DLG que Sierra mountain, car il y a quand même pas mal d'écart au niveau des glucides, et le riz brun reste une céréale "de qualité", après faut voir en fonction de ce que ton chien supportera.


D'accord, merci d'avoir pris du temps pour me répondre à chaque fois, je dois être supra chiante avec mes questions.

J'en ai encore une et après promis j'arrête de t'embêter, niveau qualité il y a mieux que les DLG ? 
Qu'est qui vient juste après les orijens et les acanas ?

----------


## Taysa

Bon moi je pense que Ganja ne supporte pas les croq avec cereales, j'attend que zooplus approvisionne et je commande du TOTW (a 92€ les 2sacs ca sera niquel).

----------


## YenZ

> Alors c est la marque 
> arden grange


Arden Grange est plutôt est une bonne marque dans l'ensemble, certaines gammes sont mieux que d'autres (prestige, prenium, sensible, gammes chiots...), seul bémol présence de maïs sur une bonne partie des gammes, mais ça reste de la croquette très correcte.

Toutes les gammes =) http://www.ardengrangefrance.fr/acat...en_Grange.html




> D'accord, merci d'avoir pris du temps pour me répondre à chaque fois, je dois être supra chiante avec mes questions.
> 
> J'en ai encore une et après promis j'arrête de t'embêter, niveau qualité il y a mieux que les DLG ? 
> Qu'est qui vient juste après les orijens et les acanas ?


Il y a toujours mieux, mais je ne me suis pas amusé à éplucher toutes les compos, de toutes les gammes pour toutes les marques, Arden Grange dont je parle juste au-dessus est pas mal du tout sur certaines gammes, mais assez cher comparé à DLG, juste après Orijen et Acana je ne sais pas, mais Nutrivet Instinct est dans le même style qu'orijen (mais assez cher aussi et très riche), Farrado ( sur seulementnaturel) est aussi bien et un peu comparable à DLG, sinon Applaws est aussi excellent !

Il n'y a pas vraiment de classement, mais si tu cherches un aliment riche avec peu de glucides, Orijen, Applaws, Nutrivet Instinct (sur zooplus ou nutrivet), Acana (avec ou sans céréales), Farrado (sur seulementnaturel), et sinon DLG (avec riz), Arden Grange dans une certaine mesure (avec riz), Gosbi High Energy (avec riz) voila ça donne déjà un large choix !

D'ailleurs je rectifie ce que j'ai dit plus haut concernant les minéraux et Applaws car je les trouvais trop élevés, en fait j'ai été voir le site du fabricant et les taux ne sont pas les mêmes que ceux indiqués sur NCLN par ex (qui vient d'arrêter de les proposer), ils avaient du se tromper, les bons taux sont ici, mais c'est une marque très difficile à trouver ! (et il n'y a pas toutes les gammes et c'est assez cher)

http://www.applaws.co.uk/dog_dry.php 

Applaws est dispo sur

http://www.petmeds.fr/c-1051-applaws.aspx  ou  http://www.ideal-croquettes.com/9_applaws-super-premium

NCLN, Wanimo, mikalo ont arrêté de le distribuer (ils ne font plus que le chat), à priori c'est disponible nulle part ailleurs que sur les 2 sites indiqués.

----------


## la_puce

Ok merci je vais regarder tout ca, je ne pense pas prendre quelque chose d'aussi riche qu'orijen et acana vu qu'il ne supporte aucun des deux du coup un peu que se soit pareil.

----------


## YenZ

Si tu choisis un bon aliment avec ou sans céréales, forcément les taux seront assez élevés, les glucides étant calculés en fonction du taux de prot, gras, humidité, cendres et fibres, plus l'aliment est riche, moins il y a de glucides, c'est mathématique !

Le fait que ton chien n'ait pas supporté Orijen ou Acana n'est forcément lié aux taux élevés, mais plutôt à mon avis à un composant dans ces 2 marques, les 2 appartenant à un même groupe !

Mais si tu veux malgré tout absolument quelque chose de "pas trop riche", Farrado ou DLG seront les alternatives les plus correctes, avec un petit plus pour DLG qui sera (bien) moins cher, les glucides sont quasiment identiques avec 1.5% de moins pour DLG, par contre il n'est pas sans céréales (riz brun complet), mais si ton chien n'y est pas allergique alors pas de soucis !

----------


## la_puce

J'en ai mal au crane  ::  

Ok bon je vais essayé appalws ou nutrivet instinct et si ca ne va pas dans ce cas j'essaierai DLG.
En espérant trouver rapidemment parce que mon porte monnaie souffre aussi de tous ces changements  ::  et que j'ai aussi une vingtaine de kg d'origen à écouler tout tout tout doucement  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ideal croquettes n'a plus d'applaws.......

Pet med en a uniquement parceque ce sont des vieux stocks et a 55 les 7.5kg c'est de la grosse arnaque clairement ! 

J'etais la derniere en france a vendre applaws avec pet med et moi j'etais a 50 les 12.5 kg ^^

----------


## la_puce

Ben surtout que les 2kg sont à 10,99 alors 55 les 7,5kg oui c'est de l'arnaque.

Du coup il vaut peut être mieux que je ne prenne pas d'applaws parce que si tout le monde a arrêté d'en vendre et qu'il ne reste plus que des vieux stock chez pet med ca ne sert à rien de tester des croq alors que je risque au final de ne plus en trouver  :: 

Et nutrivet instinct j'ai pas trouvé de petit sac, parce que bon j'ai déjà 20kg d'orijen et 1kg acana sur les bras alors si je pouvais éviter d'en rajouter une couche ca serait pas mal. Surtout qu'après avoir appelé mon conjoint, il me dit qu'il a essayé de mettre quelques acana avec les TOTW (genre 10croq avec 70g de TOTW) et c'est pas passé.

Je pars me pendre ....  ::

----------


## Taysa

Moi je serais d'avis de melanger les orijen / acana ensemble et ensuite refaire un mixage avec une autre marque style DLG ou josera poulet c'est ce que j'ai fais pour ma fin de applaws et ca passait niquel de chez niquel. 

Combien tu donnes en orijen ? Peut etre que tu donnes trop !

----------


## la_puce

Orijen on lui donnait 130g je crois de mémoire et ca ne passais pas du tout (la nouvelle formule, l'ancienne passait sans soucis depuis plus d'un an et demi) 
C'est déjà peu, au tout tout début il en avait plus sauf qu'il est vite devenu un loukoum et avec 130g envirron on avait réussit à lui faire perdre le surplus et à le stabilisé. Donc on était partit sur la mm chose avec la nouvelle formule et en donner moins ben il va crever la dalle.
mais je pense vraiment que c'est dit YenZ qu'il y a un ingrédient en plus dans la nouvelle formule qu'il ne supporte pas.

----------


## Taysa

Il pese combien ? 

Bah j'ai envie de te dire essaye moins ^^ genre 100gr tu verras bien mais la nouvelle compo d'orijen etant tres riche il en a peut etre pas besoin d'autant

----------


## la_puce

Son poids de forme 15,5/16kg
là il est à 14 à cause des diarrhés.

----------


## Taysa

Ah ui 130 ca fais deja peu.

----------


## YenZ

> Ideal croquettes n'a plus d'applaws.......
> 
> Pet med en a uniquement parceque ce sont des vieux stocks et a 55€ les 7.5kg c'est de la grosse arnaque clairement ! 
> 
> J'etais la derniere en france a vendre applaws avec pet med et moi j'etais a 50€ les 12.5 kg ^^


Oui  ideal coq je n'avais pas vu qu'ils avaient épuisé le stock, et je ne sais pas si ils vont en rentrer prochainement, j'ai comme un gros doute, faudrait les contacter pour savoir.

A mon avis il y a une erreur sur petmeds, 55€/7.5 kgs ça me semble impossible, aucune marque n'est aussi chère !!
D'ailleurs la gamme agneau est à ce prix mais pour 12.5 kgs !  :Smile: 
ici =) http://www.petmeds.fr/p-7458-applaws...et-agneau.aspx

Pas sur que ce soit des vieux stocks, peut-être que oui vu que le produit était très peu demandé, faudrait encore une fois les contacter pour savoir si c'est de l'ancien stock, si le prix de la gamme poulet n'est pas une erreur, et en même temps leur demander si ils vont continuer le produit, car ce serait vraiment dommage que ce ne soit plus distribué en France car c'est vraiment top !




> Ben surtout que les 2kg sont à 10,99 alors 55 les 7,5kg oui c'est de l'arnaque.
> 
> Du coup il vaut peut être mieux que je ne prenne pas d'applaws parce que si tout le monde a arrêté d'en vendre et qu'il ne reste plus que des vieux stock chez pet med ca ne sert à rien de tester des croq alors que je risque au final de ne plus en trouver 
> 
> Et nutrivet instinct j'ai pas trouvé de petit sac, parce que bon j'ai déjà 20kg d'orijen et 1kg acana sur les bras alors si je pouvais éviter d'en rajouter une couche ca serait pas mal. Surtout qu'après avoir appelé mon conjoint, il me dit qu'il a essayé de mettre quelques acana avec les TOTW (genre 10croq avec 70g de TOTW) et c'est pas passé.
> 
> Je pars me pendre ....


Pour le prix d'applaws c’est pourquoi je disais qu'à mon avis c'est une erreur sur le site !
Nutrivet Instinct n'existe qu'en sac de 12 kgs, donc pas possible de tester avec moins et c'est vrai que c'est un peu problématique...
Essaie de revendre ou refourguer ton Orijen/Acana car à priori ça ne passe du tout, perso je veux bien te les reprendre si besoin !  :Smile: 




> Moi je serais d'avis de melanger les orijen / acana ensemble et ensuite refaire un mixage avec une autre marque style DLG ou josera poulet c'est ce que j'ai fais pour ma fin de applaws et ca passait niquel de chez niquel. 
> 
> Combien tu donnes en orijen ? Peut etre que tu donnes trop !


Non impossible de mélanger orijen/acan, son chien ne supporte ni l'un, ni l'autre !
Par contre utiliser DLG sans mélanger (si ça passe), ou Farrado ou un autre truc de qualité, elle ne donne pas trop d'orijen c'est bien la nouvelle formule qui ne convient pas, d'ailleurs plusieurs chiens ont ce soucis depuis qu'Orijen a changé sa formule, faut croire que le 80/20 (avec légèrement plus de glucides je crois) et plus d'aliments "frais" convient moins bien que l'ancienne formule en général.

----------


## mofo

moi j'ai une question sur dogfoodanalysis : ils analysent une marque par rapport aux ingrédients ou par rapport à l'ensemble ? car c'est vrai que l'on parle jusque maintenant ce certaines marquent qui sont bien mais soit y a trop de minéraux et ça peut être mauvais à la longue pour la santé de l'animal soit trop de glucides etc...., alors que ces marques sont classées 5 ou 6 étoiles dans dogfoodanalysis ????  Est ce qu'on peut donner ces marques les yeux fermés (si l'animal le supporte bien sûr) ou est ce qu'il faut faire encore une analyse parmi tout ça ???

J'espère que vous comprenez le sens de ma question !  ::

----------


## la_puce

> Pour le prix d'applaws c’est pourquoi je disais qu'à mon avis c'est une erreur sur le site !
> Nutrivet Instinct n'existe qu'en sac de 12 kgs, donc pas possible de tester avec moins et c'est vrai que c'est un peu problématique...
> Essaie de revendre ou refourguer ton Orijen/Acana car à priori ça ne passe du tout, perso je veux bien te les reprendre si besoin !


J'ai mis en vente le paquet non ouvert, mais bon vu que ces croq ne conviennent qu'à peu de chien, ...

Pour les acanas vu qu'il en restait peu je l'ai foutu avec une partie des orijens du paquet ouvert (dans un tupperware, le reste c'est dans un seau à croq)

----------


## Taysa

Pour ceux qui donne Orijen il faut savoir qu'ils prevoient une assez grosse augmentation de prix pour la france.
De 4 a 6€ le kg en moyenne.

----------


## YenZ

> moi j'ai une question sur dogfoodanalysis : ils analysent une marque par rapport aux ingrédients ou par rapport à l'ensemble ? car c'est vrai que l'on parle jusque maintenant ce certaines marquent qui sont bien mais soit y a trop de minéraux et ça peut être mauvais à la longue pour la santé de l'animal soit trop de glucides etc...., alors que ces marques sont classées 5 ou 6 étoiles dans dogfoodanalysis ????  Est ce qu'on peut donner ces marques les yeux fermés (si l'animal le supporte bien sûr) ou est ce qu'il faut faire encore une analyse parmi tout ça ???
> 
> J'espère que vous comprenez le sens de ma question !


Ils analysent surtout par rapport aux ingrédients, la liste de ces ingrédients dans la compo, la présence ou pas de céréales (et quelles céréales), je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils vérifient par rapport aux taux des minéraux, ni vraiment par rapport aux taux de glucides, mais au final ça va de paire car plus l'aliment est riche moins il y a de glucides.
D'ailleurs le site n'est pas à jour, si tu vérifies bien, par ex il y a une gamme de Go natural qui est en 6*, mais cette gamme n'existe plus, ou en tout cas n'existe pas en France !
Les nouvelles gammes Go n'y sont pas, TOTW puppy et sierra non plus, bref c'est une bonne source mais il faut vraiment affiner soi-même, par ex DLG y est mais c'est la compo du DLG US, pas celui qu'on a en Europe et qui est légèrement différent !
Par exemple Platinum est mal noté alors que c'est une très bonne marque, tout ça parce qu'il y a un peu de maïs, et parce qu'il est indiqué 70% de viande fraiche, mais ils ne connaissent pas le taux de viande sur matière sèche qui est particulièrement élevé (58%), bref les infos de ce site c'est bien, mais à prendre avec des pincettes quand même !




> J'ai mis en vente le paquet non ouvert, mais bon vu que ces croq ne conviennent qu'à peu de chien, ...
> 
> Pour les acanas vu qu'il en restait peu je l'ai foutu avec une partie des orijens du paquet ouvert (dans un tupperware, le reste c'est dans un seau à croq)


Justement vu que ça peut m'intéresser, je t'envoie un MP pour avoir plus d'infos  :: 




> Pour ceux qui donne Orijen il faut savoir qu'ils prevoient une assez grosse augmentation de prix pour la france.
> De 4 a 6€ le kg en moyenne.


4 à 6 € par (gros) paquet peut-être, mais pas 4 à 6€/kg, sinon ça ferait une augmentation de 50% en passant en moyenne de 54 à 81 € par gros paquet ce qui semble impossible car personne ne pourrait se le permettre...

----------


## Taysa

Oups mauvaise interpretation c'est bien une augmentation de 4 a 6€ a prevoir pour chaque sacs  ::

----------


## draks

C'est déjà énorme je trouve 4 à 6 euros par paquet, compte tenu du prix actuel.

----------


## erdeven

Quand est-ce que cela augmentera, si vous avez plus de précisions ? je pense en prendre pour mes chiennes du coup. Mais les croquettes sont moins chères sur le z+ espagnol, je ne pense pas qu'elles soient concernées aussi (bon Taysa tu dis que c'est pour la France, mais on ne sait jamais)

----------


## Taysa

Je ne sais pas si c'est uniquement pour la france c'est le fabriquant qui nous as fait part de cette augmentation. 
Par contre je ne sais pas quand.

----------


## YenZ

Si Orijen augmente ses prix ça sera pareil pour tout le monde, car tous les sites comme NCLN, croqadom, croqfrance, lacompagniedescroquettes, wanimo, ecolovie87 etc... se fournissent chez la même personne, l'importateur NiD France !
Nid france qui lui-même revend ses croquettes sur le site pets animalia, seul zooplus se fournit en direct chez Orijen sans passer par l'importateur, mais il devrait aussi être concerné par la hausse de prix, si hausse il y a !
Même si ça ne concerne que la France, tous les zooplus devraient être touchés, car tous les sacs partent du même endroit en Allemagne ! (sauf peut-être pour le zooplus anglais)

----------


## Taysa

La c'est Champion Petfood qui annonce l'augmentation, donc le fabriquant, rien a voir avec l'importateur !

----------


## YenZ

Bah oui c'est ce que je dis, si championpetfoods (j'ai dit Orijen mais c'est pareil, je devrais dire Orijen/Acana) augmente ses prix, forcément l'importateur paiera plus cher, et donc tous les sites aussi, ainsi que zooplus.
Tu dis que tu ne sais pas si c'est uniquement pour la France, mais si c'est la marque qui augmente ses prix, forcément ça sera pareil à l'étranger...

----------


## draks

Reste plus qu'à espérer que toutes les marques vont pas se prendre ce genre d'augmentation.

----------


## siju

Bonjour, les croquettes nutrivet instinct sont en offre découverte pour le moment sur z**plus est-ce que ça vaut le coup? D'habitude, je leur donne TOTW Pacific stream.

----------


## Taysa

Perso je vais les essayer pour Taysa !

----------


## Taysa

Ganja aussi en fait en prenant les dietetic & care.

----------


## irish55

Par mesure de precaution , rappele de croquette taste of the wild , fabrique par Diamond pet foods , pour la formule : naturals agneau et riz .

----------


## mofo

> Par mesure de precaution , rappele de croquette taste of the wild , fabrique par Diamond pet foods , pour la formule : naturals agneau et riz .


TOTW c'est sans céréales !!  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Par mesure de precaution , rappele de croquette taste of the wild , fabrique par Diamond pet foods , pour la formule : naturals agneau et riz .


Non tu confonds, Diamond fabrique TOTW et d'autres marques, c'est une autre marque produite par Diamond qui a été rappelée, pas TOTW !

----------


## Fahn

Siju, pourquoi vouloir changer de croquettes? Les TOTW ne conviennent plus?

----------


## Chinooka

Heureusement que ce ne sont pas les TOTW parce que si je devais renvoyer mes presque 400 kilos, je ne serais pas sortie de l'auberge  ::   ::  

Jusqu'à présent tout va bien avec le Sierra Mountain  ::  (3 x 6,8 kg sont déjà partis !), demain matin on commence un tonnelet de Pacific  :: 

Quand je vois les ruptures de stock pour les TOTW, je suis bien contente de m'être constitué une animalerie à la maison  ::

----------


## mofo

> Heureusement que ce ne sont pas les TOTW parce que si je devais renvoyer mes presque 400 kilos, je ne serais pas sortie de l'auberge   
> 
> Jusqu'à présent tout va bien avec le Sierra Mountain  (3 x 6,8 kg sont déjà partis !), demain matin on commence un tonnelet de Pacific 
> 
> Quand je vois les ruptures de stock pour les TOTW, je suis bien contente de m'être constitué une animalerie à la maison



 ::   en effet tu peux tenir combien de temps avec tes 400 kg ?????

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'ai jamais fait le calcul !!! Là je diminue légèrement les rations croquettes et gamelles maison parce que je commence à les trouver un peu enveloppés. Mais bon, je ne les affame pas non plus : je diminue de 10 g par tête de pipe pour les croquettes et 30 g pour les rations ménagères, il ne faudrait pas qu'ils se sentent trop frustrés les pauvres  ::   ::

----------


## siju

> Siju, pourquoi vouloir changer de croquettes? Les TOTW ne conviennent plus?


Si sauf que mon gros a pris du poids et que TOTW ne fait pas de croquettes light. Il m'avait semblé lire tellement de bien des Nutrivet instinct que je me suis dis que je pourrais prendre la même gamme pour les 4 (avec du light pour 1). C'est pour ça que je souhaite avoir votre avis.

----------


## Taysa

C'est le dietetic and care chez nutrivet le "light", perso je cautionne pas les gammes light mais Nutrivet la compo me parait mieux que TOTW ( a 1ere vue car me suis pas réellement pencher dessus) !

----------


## siju

> C'est le dietetic and care chez nutrivet le "light", perso je cautionne pas les gammes light mais Nutrivet la compo me parait mieux que TOTW ( a 1ere vue car me suis pas réellement pencher dessus) !


+1 j'ai aussi été attirée par le light de chez Nutrivet parce que c'est la 1ère croquettes light que je vois avec de la viande en 1er ingrédient (contrairement à Mastery, PP ...)

----------


## Taysa

Le prix n'est pas abusif en plus vu la compo !
Moi je continue encore un peu sur josera car ca m'embete de changer alors que pour le moment tout se passe niquel et si je vois taysa perds trop pendant la periode sport je prendrais cette marque.

----------


## YenZ

> C'est déjà énorme je trouve 4 à 6 euros par paquet, compte tenu du prix actuel.


Oui c'est énorme si il y a en effet réellement une augmentation à venir, mais au pire il reste le plan zooplus espagnol qui les vend bcp bcp moins cher... avec réduction maximum (10%) tu peux avoir les 27 kgs d'orijen poulet à 100 € ce qui reste très abordable vu la qualité de l'aliment !  ::  (et au même prix qu'acana prairie vu qu'il n'existe plus par 2 gros paquets)




> Si sauf que mon gros a pris du poids et que TOTW ne fait pas de croquettes light. Il m'avait semblé lire tellement de bien des Nutrivet instinct que je me suis dis que je pourrais prendre la même gamme pour les 4 (avec du light pour 1). C'est pour ça que je souhaite avoir votre avis.


Oui Nutrivet Instinct sur le papier c'est très bien, très peu de glucides et une bonne compo, si ce n'est la présence de protéine d'épeautre qui est une céréale, par contre faut voir si tous tes chiens le supporteront correctement car c'est quand même très riche, le prix en promo actuellement proposé sur zooplus est très attractif !
Quant au light peut-être qu'il conviendra à ton chien en surpoids, mais pas certain non plus car le taux de gras est aussi élevé que chez TOTW avec le pacific que tu as actuellement, mais possible que ça lui conviendra mieux, faut tester et voir  :: 

Avant de changer es-tu certaine de donner les bonnes doses en pesant sur une balance ?
Ton chien en surpoids pèse combien et tu lui donnes quelle quantité ?




> +1 j'ai aussi été attirée par le light de chez  Nutrivet parce que c'est la 1ère croquettes light que je vois avec de la  viande en 1er ingrédient (contrairement à Mastery, PP ...)


Sans prendre la défense de PP que je n'affectionne pas du tout, c'est bien de la viande en premier ingrédient dans la gamme light (contrairement à mastery), même si en réalité vu la multiplicité et la diversité des céréales dans la compo, il y a bien plus de céréales que de viande au final.




> Le prix n'est pas abusif en plus vu la compo !
> Moi je continue encore un peu sur josera car ca m'embete de changer alors que pour le moment tout se passe niquel et si je vois taysa perds trop pendant la periode sport je prendrais cette marque.


Le prix n'est pas abusif car c'est en promo, en réalité on tourne à 58 € les 12 kgs, soit 65.25/13.5 kgs (pour comparer à orijen par ex), 67€/14 kgs (même poids que PP), ou 72.5€/15 kgs, ce qui reste acceptable vu la qualité mais quand même assez cher, tout le monde ne pourra pas se le permettre !
Mais si tu compares au prix du PP, RC ou autre en animalerie, alors ouais c'est clair que c'est franchement abordable... encore plus si tu les prends par 2 paquets car la réduction est très intéressante !
Par contre les gammes fish et red farmer restent vraiment assez chères, surtout par 1 sac, sauf avec la promo actuelle  ::

----------


## siju

> Avant de changer es-tu certaine de donner les bonnes doses en pesant sur une balance ?
> Ton chien en surpoids pèse combien et tu lui donnes quelle quantité ?


Oh oui, je pèse à chaque repas ! Il n'y a qu'avec PP light que j'arrive à lui garder un poids correct. Il pèse 28kgs, avec TOTW il est monté de suite à 31 et pourtant il n'a que 220g de croquettes par jour en 2 prises.

----------


## Taysa

Tu donnes deja pas beaucoup !

----------


## siju

> Tu donnes deja pas beaucoup !


Ben non c'est bien ce qu'il me semble ! A côté de lui, ma femelle (pourtant stérilisée) qui est juste un poil plus grande que lui pèse 26 kgs et mange 380 g de TOTW par jour sans prendre 1 gramme alors qu'un ou deux kilos de plus ne lui feraient pas de mal !

----------


## YenZ

+1 avec Taysa c'est déjà peu, donc il faut effectivement que tu testes autre chose, parce qu'à ce rythme la il va devenir une baleine en peu de temps...
Par contre ta chienne mange bcp et ne grossit pas, peut-être que tu gagnerais effectivement à passer tout le monde sous Nutrivet histoire de tester et de voir ce que ça donne  :: 
Faut dire que chaque chien et donc chaque métabolisme est particulier, mon mâle grossit/se maintient de manière normale mais avec déjà de bonnes doses, et ma femelle mange comme 4 sans prendre un gramme !

----------


## siju

Merci pour les avis et conseils. Donc, Nutrivet nous voici !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Taysa

Ou alors une gamme qui le "cale" plus !

Par exemple ganja chez applaws etait a 500gr par jour et Taysa 350 et elles mendiaient avait toujours cet expression de crie la faim et surtout c'etait des bonbonnes sur pattes.

La chez josere, bon ganja c'est toujours une bonbonne mais quand meme 5kg de moins deja sans efforts; elle mange 350-360 et taysa 250-260 et des fois elle ne finisse meme pas elles sont rassasier !

Donc meme si c'est pas le top de la croquette comme applaws ca me fais flics de rechanger alors que pour le moment ca se passe bien mais moi de mon coté suis embeté car j'aime pas donner de la "merde" a mes chiens.

----------


## YenZ

UP ! 
Petite correction, c'est bien ce que je pensais quelques posts en arrière concernant Applaws, j'ai contacté le site petmeds et ils font bien Applaws à 55€/12.5 kgs et non pas 7.5 kgs pour la gamme poulet comme indiqué sur leur site, c'était bien une erreur !
En prime ils vont continuer à faire la marque, le site étant basé en Angleterre, et le fabricant étant là-bas, donc pas de rupture, ni de vieux stocks, ils font 3 gammes et vont peut-être rentrer 1 ou 2 autres des 4 autres gammes applaws (7 en tout) qui existent chez le fabricant, ça reste donc une bonne alternative aussi à bons prix  ::

----------


## draks

> moi de mon coté suis embeté car j'aime pas donner de la "merde" a mes chiens.


C'est pas lde la "merde" non plus les josera. C'est pas le top du top certes, mais ça reste de la bonne qualité et surtout si tes chiennes les supporte, c'est une bonne raison pour pas en changer.

----------


## Taysa

Tiens bizarre j'avais pas eu le meme echo pour le Applaws !

Non c'est pas de la merde c'est sur on s'entend quand je dis ca, mais c'est pas du ultra haut de gamme comme j'avais l'habitude de donner jusqu'a maintenant !

----------


## siju

> Ou alors une gamme qui le "cale" plus !
> 
> Par exemple ganja chez applaws etait a 500gr par jour et Taysa 350 et elles mendiaient avait toujours cet expression de crie la faim et surtout c'etait des bonbonnes sur pattes.
> 
> La chez josere, bon ganja c'est toujours une bonbonne mais quand meme 5kg de moins deja sans efforts; elle mange 350-360 et taysa 250-260 et des fois elle ne finisse meme pas elles sont rassasier !
> 
> Donc meme si c'est pas le top de la croquette comme applaws ca me fais flics de rechanger alors que pour le moment ca se passe bien mais moi de mon coté suis embeté car j'aime pas donner de la "merde" a mes chiens.



Je vais toujours essayer Nutrivet, la compo comparée à celles que je déjà données (PP, Mastery, TOTW) me paraît vraiment pas mal. Si mon loulou peut rester à 28 kgs, moi je le trouve bien comme ça. A l'éducation canine le moniteur le trouve encore trop gros mais quand je vois leurs chiens (qu'ils trouvent en forme) moi je les trouve beaucoup trop maigres alors ....  ::

----------


## caci

une petite question, je suis en train de commander les TASTE OF THE WILD mais j'hésite
ça serais pour un chien adulte, mais qui a besoin de reprendre du poids. lesquelles d'après vous serais les plus adaptés : les HIGHT PRAIRIE normale ou les PUPPY ?

----------


## Fahn

Je pense que les croquettes sans céréales, généralement, sont assez riches. Pour moi, pas besoin de passer aux Puppy, de toute façon, un chien bien nourri reprend généralement du poids facilement, et avec les croquettes sans céréales surtout.

----------


## caci

merci de ta réponse  ::

----------


## YenZ

> une petite question, je suis en train de commander les TASTE OF THE WILD mais j'hésite
> ça serais pour un chien adulte, mais qui a besoin de reprendre du poids. lesquelles d'après vous serais les plus adaptés : les HIGHT PRAIRIE normale ou les PUPPY ?


La gamme adulte est bien, plus riche que la puppy mais bcp de minéraux et de cendres et 28% de glucides, la puppy un peu moins riche, mais des minéraux bcp plus équilibrés et moins de cendres, par contre un peu plus de glucides, 33%.

Perso j'aurai tendance à plutôt utiliser le puppy, la gamme adulte étant à mon goût trop dosée en minéraux, ou alors Acana sans céréales qui est très bon compromis, aussi riche que TOTW adulte mais bcp mieux en minéraux, et plus riche que la gamme puppy TOTW avec des minéraux presque identiques.





> Je pense que les croquettes sans céréales, généralement, sont assez riches. Pour moi, pas besoin de passer aux Puppy, de toute façon, un chien bien nourri reprend généralement du poids facilement, et avec les croquettes sans céréales surtout.


Oui généralement, mais vraiment pas toutes, seules certaines gammes/marques sont assez riches, comme TOTW, Orijen, Acana, Nutrivet Instinct, Applaws, Farrado... la majorité des autres "sans céréales" ne sont pas forcément riches, ni forcément de qualité, la gamme puppy TOTW est uniquement marketing, et même illogique vu que moins riche que la gamme adulte, alors que ce sont les chiots qui ont le plus besoin d'un aliment riche.

----------


## caci

merci YENZ, j'ai prit la gamme adulte, on va voir ce que ça donne

----------


## ASPA France

Bonjour,

je suis à la recherche de bonnes croquettes pour une petite rottweiler qui a une dysplasie et un griffon presque handicapé des pattes arrières qui ne fait plus beaucoup d'exercice et qui commence à prendre beaucoup trop de poids pour sa taille... Pas forcément bon pour lui! Ils ont presque 2 ans les deux.

Elle a besoin de prendre un peu de poids et lui d'en perdre mais les deux ont besoin de croquettes qui renforce leur musculature et qui font du bien aux articulation...

Je sais c'est délicat mais là j'ai besoin d'aide, car actuellement je n'ai pas trop les moyens et je ne peux pas me permettre de mettre 60 euros dans des croquettes chaque semaine!

Mais je ne veux pas leur donné de la "merde" non plus et actuellement j'achète en super marché et n'en suis pas très fière, ma rott vomit de temps en temps et je crois que c'est lié à cette mauvaise alimentation...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils!

----------


## bouba92

Le Josera vendu sur nourrir comme la nature n'est pas bien? La compo à l'air correcte, pourtant? Bon évidement, c pas cher, donc on peut en déduire que les ingrédients pas de tb qualité, mais des fois, c juste du marketing aussi, le prix? J'étais sur le point d'en commander, du coup j'hésite! Quel casse tête! Et tous ces glucides! Je n'y avais jamais pensé. C néfaste de donner un nourriture avec tant de sucres à des chiens, nonn?

----------


## Taysa

Si tu parles du josera poulet 26/16 en 20kg il est tres bien ! 

De plus la compo va changer et etre encore ameliorer poi j'ai recu la nouvelle compo hier  ::

----------


## ptitealice

en tous cas mes loulous adorent les croquettes josera et font de belles crottes ^^
Et bien sur toujours + 1 à nourrir comme la nature, commandé à midi, recu le lendemain à 14h...

----------


## Taysa

Ils sont tres bien oui  :: 

Mais je pref la cie des croquettes maintenant lol

----------


## bouba92

Encore une fois " ils adorent et belles crottes" ne veut pas dire ingredients de qualité!! c étudié pour : exhausteurs de goût chimiques, fibres pour les crottes.... Leurs labos /chimistes y travaillent avec souvent des tests in vivo sur des chiens d'expérimentation, alors!

----------


## ASPA France

je suis à la recherche de bonnes croquettes pour une petite rottweiler qui a une dysplasie et un griffon presque handicapé des pattes arrières qui ne fait plus beaucoup d'exercice et qui commence à prendre beaucoup trop de poids pour sa taille... Pas forcément bon pour lui! Ils ont presque 2 ans les deux.

Elle a besoin de prendre un peu de poids et lui d'en perdre mais les deux ont besoin de croquettes qui renforce leur musculature et qui font du bien aux articulation...

Je sais c'est délicat mais là j'ai besoin d'aide, car actuellement je n'ai pas trop les moyens et je ne peux pas me permettre de mettre 60 euros dans des croquettes chaque semaine!

Mais je ne veux pas leur donné de la "merde" non plus et actuellement j'achète en super marché et n'en suis pas très fière, ma rott vomit de temps en temps et je crois que c'est lié à cette mauvaise alimentation...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils!

----------


## bouba92

> Si tu parles du josera poulet 26/16 en 20kg il est tres bien ! 
> 
> De plus la compo va changer et etre encore ameliorer poi j'ai recu la nouvelle compo hier


ah bon? Tu peux la mettre ici? J'ai bien envie d'en commander qd même...

----------


## ptitealice

> Encore une fois " ils adorent et belles crottes" ne veut pas dire ingredients de qualité!!


j'ai dis le contraire ? c'est quoi cette remarque ? j'ai pas dit qu'elles étaient de super qualité parce qu'ils adorent et qu'ils font de belles crottes, j'ai donné mes premières impressions, mince.

----------


## Fahn

Je pense que bouba ne faisait que signaler que belles selles ne veut pas forcément dire bonnes croquettes, ce n'était, j'en suis sûre, pas pour t'agresser ou te blesser  ::

----------


## ptitealice

Oui désolée, j'ai mal prit la façon de le dire en fait ^^ Sorry , j'me détends  ::

----------


## ASPA France

je suis à la recherche de bonnes croquettes pour une petite rottweiler qui a une dysplasie et un griffon presque handicapé des pattes arrières qui ne fait plus beaucoup d'exercice et qui commence à prendre beaucoup trop de poids pour sa taille... Pas forcément bon pour lui! Ils ont presque 2 ans les deux.

Elle a besoin de prendre un peu de poids et lui d'en perdre mais les deux ont besoin de croquettes qui renforce leur musculature et qui font du bien aux articulation...

Je sais c'est délicat mais là j'ai besoin d'aide, car actuellement je n'ai pas trop les moyens et je ne peux pas me permettre de mettre 60 euros dans des croquettes chaque semaine!

Mais je ne veux pas leur donné de la "merde" non plus et actuellement j'achète en super marché et n'en suis pas très fière, ma rott vomit de temps en temps et je crois que c'est lié à cette mauvaise alimentation...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils!

----------


## Taysa

> ah bon? Tu peux la mettre ici? J'ai bien envie d'en commander qd même...


Je copie ce que j'ai sur mon sac des que je rentre  ::

----------


## Taysa

Mais tu peux commander car amelioration ou non ce sont je pense de bonnes croquettes surtout au vu du prix !

----------


## Taysa

> je suis à la recherche de bonnes croquettes pour une petite rottweiler qui a une dysplasie et un griffon presque handicapé des pattes arrières qui ne fait plus beaucoup d'exercice et qui commence à prendre beaucoup trop de poids pour sa taille... Pas forcément bon pour lui! Ils ont presque 2 ans les deux.
> 
> Elle a besoin de prendre un peu de poids et lui d'en perdre mais les deux ont besoin de croquettes qui renforce leur musculature et qui font du bien aux articulation...
> 
> Je sais c'est délicat mais là j'ai besoin d'aide, car actuellement je n'ai pas trop les moyens et je ne peux pas me permettre de mettre 60 euros dans des croquettes chaque semaine!
> 
> Mais je ne veux pas leur donné de la "merde" non plus et actuellement j'achète en super marché et n'en suis pas très fière, ma rott vomit de temps en temps et je crois que c'est lié à cette mauvaise alimentation...
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos conseils!


Ils ont besoin de croquettes avec des chondo, glucosamine ? Tu veux donner la meme marque pour les deux ? 
Quel est ton budget concretement que l'on te conseille pas des croquettes si de suite ca ne peut pas allez  ::

----------


## ASPA France

Tout d'abord merci beaucoup de me répondre  :Smile: 

Alors je ne m'y connais pas du tout en croquettes... Avant je nourrissais mes chiens aux boites mais maintenant que j'ai compris à quel point c'était mieux de donner des croquettes je m'y suis mise, mais j'achète en super marché et visiblement y'a pas pire !

Oui je pense que je pourrais donné les même aux deux car ils ont tous les deux besoin d'un renforcement musculaire... et tous les deux des douleurs aux articulations... Mais l'une bouge beaucoup et l'autre ne peut plus et prend du poids !

----------


## Taysa

Ton budget ? A peu pres ?

----------


## Taysa

Tu peux essayer le josera poulet 26/16 que tu trouveras a 56.90€ les 20kg sur nourrircommelanature.com

----------


## dedel

les filles, pour mon gros je dois restreindre sa prise de sel j'ai donc besoin de savoir quelle est la teneur en sel des différentes marques du marché, je peux trouver ce genre d'info où (parce qu'évidement c'est pas marqué sur les paquets...) ?

autres questions : jusque là, il est nourri à volonté (je lui remplis sa gamelle dès qu'elle est vide, il se sert quand il veut) et il se régule parfaitement tout seul : il a pas un pet de graisse, et il est en pleine forme. Et surtout il a un rapport très zen avec sa gamelle (on peut la toucher, l'enlever et même l'approcher quand il mange, il s'en fout) alors que quand on l'a adopté il aurait déchiqueté n'importe qui (ou quoi) ce serait approché de sa bouffe à moins de 3 m.
Si je le change de croquettes pour des croquettes de meilleure qualité, je peux continuer de le laisser se réguler seul ? J'ai peur qu'en lui donnant à la ration, il redevienne agressif (et ça il ne faut surtout pas, c'est déjà trop dur à gérer)

----------


## ASPA France

Merci TAYSA , je n'ai pas de budget précis mais je suis actuellement au chômage...
Donc le moins cher possible MAIS de la qualité quand même..

Et que pensez vous des différentes marques dans les super marché svp?

----------


## dedel

> Merci TAYSA , je n'ai pas de budget précis mais je suis actuellement au chômage...
> Donc le moins cher possible MAIS de la qualité quand même..
> 
> Et que pensez vous des différentes marques dans les super marché svp?


pas de bien, tu peux trouver des croquettes de bien meilleures qualités à un prix à peine plus élevé au kg et vu que tes chiens en mangeront moins, ça te reviendra moins chers.

----------


## draks

> Et que pensez vous des différentes marques dans les super marché svp?


A éviter comme la peste, sauf bien sur quand on veux tuer un chien à petit feu.

Les josera/poulet par 20kg sont je pense ce qui se fait de mieux à l'heure actuel pour le rapport qualité/prix.

----------


## ASPA France

Mais les marques comme Royal Canin par exemple ? 
Je ne pense pas que la personne qui achète du royal canin souhaite tuer son chien !

----------


## draks

RC n'est pas une croquette de supermarché.

Néanmoins, ça reste de la mauvaise qualité et surtout hors de prix pour ce qu'il y a  dedans.

Pour faire court et sans tout citer, dans les marques pas chère et néanmoins bonne, il y a josera et profine.
En un peu plus chère mais meilleur, ce sera les acana, TOTW, orijens.

A noter que toutes ces marques restent moins chère que le prix de RC en animalerie.

----------


## Poupoune 73

rc c'est du maïs, du blé, de la pulpe de betterave et très peu (voire plus du tout, à ce qui se dit sur les forums de barf) de viande... le maïs n'est pas absorbé par l'organisme du chien, il ne fait qu'y transiter donc
1) ça fait cher du kg de céréale
2) tu paies pour des composants qui ne servent à rien (et ton chien pond des bouses, accessoirement)
3) là où c'est vicieux, c'est que comme c'est très cher, t'as l'impression d'acheter de la qualité
4) le service marketing/pub est très bon, bourrage de crâne des "spécialistes" à 200%
pour un petit budget les josera conseillées restent la meilleure alternative je pense, ici je paie 45€ les 13,6kg de taste of the wild

----------


## fifine1

Ce qui est dingue c'est pour les chats c'est pareil qd j'ai voulu adopter 1 chatte y'a 1 an g fait toutes les assos locales rien à faire car il fallait que le chat puisse absolument sortir (et se faire écraser par la meme occasion) pas de vie uniquement en intérieur comme je proposais (+ suivi véto rigoureux+ croquettes super prémium+ copain chat+méga joujoux et arbre à chat+ amour inconditionnel et calins à volonté+ dodo sur le lit :: ) ben non j'ai été refusée partout heureusement grace à Rescue g trouvé mon bonheur mais pour adopter en asso faut vraiment avoir la foi je comprends vraiment pas le raisonnement des assos si qqu'un peut m'expliquer car ca me dépasse

----------


## Taysa

Bon bah pas besoin de copier la nouvelle compo via mon sac puisque NCLN vient aussi de le mettre en vente en 15kg ! 
Dommage l'augmentation de prix en meme temps qu'amelioration de la compo mais bon. 

Moi je paye le meme prix mais dommage.

----------


## Taysa

Je paye PAS le meme prix je voulais ! Oubli d'un mot ^^
mais aussi bien changement de compo ca ne leur ira meme plus  :Frown:

----------


## ASPA France

Comment faire pour avoir des échantillons ?? Pour savoir si ils aiment avant d'acheter?

----------


## m.b.

Taysa : tu crois qu'il va falloir faire une nouvelle transition en raison du changement de composition ?

----------


## bouba92

Ajout d'amidon de pommes de terre et viande d'agneau déshydratée 9%, c bizarre, le taux de proteines n'augente pas pour autant?

----------


## Taysa

> Taysa : tu crois qu'il va falloir faire une nouvelle transition en raison du changement de composition ?


Je dirais que non. 

Mais je suis de mauvais conseil car je n'ai jamais fais de transition pour aucun de mes chiens depuis 14ans que j'en ai XD

----------


## Taysa

Non ca reste du 26/16. 

Je ne m'etalerais pas sur les projets de JOSERA mais on peut s'attendre a mieux prochainement apparament  ::  
mais budget plus consequent donc a voir une fois qu'ils l'auront sortis.

----------


## m.b.

Ok merci  ::

----------


## Taysa

Moi je dirais ne t'embete pas la compo n'a changer que de tres peu, a la limite tu vas recommander avant que ton sac soit fini donc tu melanges les nouvelles avec les anciennes mais t'embete pas a doser etc ....

----------


## m.b.

Oui c'est ce que je me suis dis après réflexion !
On se complique la vie avec ces bestioles parfois  ::

----------


## ASPA France

Je ne trouve pas de Josera poulet par 20...  :Frown: 

En revanche j'ai trouvé celles-ci: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/36631
Qu'en pensez-vous pour un chien jeune mais qui prend du poid car handicapé des pattes arrières ne bouge plus beaucoup...

Merci d'avance

----------


## bouba92

La seule compo valable est poulet riz 26/16 vendue sur nourrir comme la nature, sur ZOOPLUS ils les font pas

----------


## ASPA France

Et celles-ci pour une chienne sensible de l'estomac et avec une grave dysplasie : http://www.zooplus.fr/feedback/shop/...es_chien/36630

Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci

----------


## ASPA France

Merci *bouba92*  , mais savez vous si elles contiennent de la vitamine A? 
J'ai un chien qui a une dysplasie avancée et un autre avec des problème d'articulation, il prend beaucoup de poids, est-ce conseillé pour eux???

Dernière question, pourquoi les autres compo ne sont pas à retenir? Merci ::

----------


## dedel

les josera 26/16 dont on parle là, c'est bien celles qui sont vendues par 15kg en sac neutre (ou en 2x15) ?

----------


## bouba92

Je vous mets le lien : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html

Celles ci sont sanns ais, que du riz.

----------


## dedel

> Je vous mets le lien : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html
> 
> Celles ci sont sanns ais, que du riz.


oui c'est bien de celles là dont je parle

----------


## ASPA France

SVP qui peut me dire si les josera poulet sont adaptée pour un chien en surpoids svp?

----------


## Taysa

Oui cela peut convenir si dosé correctement.

----------


## m.b.

Perso, je ne vais pas pouvoir continuer de lui donner josera. Je suis encore en transition et il a déjà repris du poids, il est à nouveau essoufflé alors que ça c'était calmé. Et je ne peux pas réduire les doses, il n'est déjà qu'à 250 g de croquettes par jour + 50 grammes de haricot vert.

----------


## Taysa

Tente le gosbi senior / light alors. 
Tu lui donnes combien pour quel poids aussi ? 

Moi taysa n'a que 250gr et encore c'est une bonne dose avec le josera.

----------


## Barfi

Je viens sur ce forum pour avoir des conseils sur la nutrition de mon chien.
Nous l'avons adopté il y a presque 1 an. Voici le lien : *http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...d-Auvergne-(60*)
Nous l'avons renommé Barfi ( ce qui veut dire sucrerie en Hindi  :Big Grin:  )

Il a eu un an fin février, mais je suis restée au croquettes junior car il avait pas mal de poids à rattraper. Il faisait 4 kilos à 3 mois, alors qu'il en fait désormais 22 !

Le vétérinaire m'a dit que l'on pouvait maintenant passer à un alimentation adulte, donc je viens prendre conseil sur les marques qui lui conviendraient. Il est actuellement au Science Plan Puppy. 

Si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneuse ! J'ai vu que le site nourrircommelanature était pas mal. Mais avec toutes les marques je suis un peu perdue...
Mon chien n'a pas de probleme particulier. Le poil un peu terne peut-etre....

Merci pour votre aide !

----------


## Fahn

Quel est ton budget?
Dans les très bonnes marques, tu as Orijen, Acana (sans céréales), Taste of the Wild est bon aussi. Ca ce sont les marques sans céréales, qui sont, selon moi, les meilleures pour le chien.

----------


## Taysa

Tu as lacompagniedescroquettes.fr qui est moins cher que nourrir comme la nature  ::

----------


## m.b.

Alors c'est un samoyède, il avait atteint 31 kg avec le régime 250 g de croquettes par jour + 50 grammes de haricot vert. Il faisait 34kg et j'espérais lui faire perdre encore un ou deux kilos de plus.
Là avec la transition,  j'en étais à 80 grammes de Josera et je complétais avec 170 des autres croquettes (pedigree) pour atteindre les 250 grammes donné auparavant + toujours les 50 g d'haricots verts.

----------


## Barfi

Actuellement, je paie 60€ le sac de 18 kilos qui me dure environ 40 jours. 
Je ne voudrais pas dépasser ce budget

----------


## ptitealice

> Tu as lacompagniedescroquettes.fr qui est moins cher que nourrir comme la nature


merci pour le site, effectivement c'est moins cher surtout par 2.  niveau livraison en général c'est plutot rapide ?

----------


## POLKA67

Sinon il y a  NUTRIVET INSTINCT ce sont les prochaines croquettes que je vais tester.

----------


## Taysa

Nutrivet j'ai regarder la compo et les 80% de viandes annoncées ne se resument qu'a environ 50% quand ln cumule toutes les sources dans les ingredients .....

----------


## ASPA France

EUKANUBA ou JOSERA ????? C'est quoi le mieux ?

----------


## Taysa

Josera sans hesiter !!

----------


## ASPA France

Connaissez-vous les Brekkies excel?
Que pouvez-vous dire sur ses croquettes svp?

----------


## ptitealice

Elles sont mauvaises.

Sinon ici je trouvais que Chuck grossissait avec les josera, forcément, on donnait 110g de trop...Bravo. Bon ça va il est pas trop épais à la base mais bon ^^

----------


## siju

Pour commander les NOW (ça y est, je suis convaincue  :Smile: ) il vaut mieux aps choice ou Verlina (je suppose que ce sont les 2 seuls sites qui les proposent) ?

Oupssssssss me suis emmêlée les pinceaux !!!!!!!!!!!! je voulais poster ça sur le post "croquettes chats" désolée  ::

----------


## Barfi

Donc plutot Josera, 26/16 ?

----------


## YenZ

> les filles, pour mon gros je dois restreindre sa prise de sel j'ai donc besoin de savoir quelle est la teneur en sel des différentes marques du marché, je peux trouver ce genre d'info où (parce qu'évidement c'est pas marqué sur les paquets...) ?
> 
> autres questions : jusque là, il est nourri à volonté (je lui remplis sa gamelle dès qu'elle est vide, il se sert quand il veut) et il se régule parfaitement tout seul : il a pas un pet de graisse, et il est en pleine forme. Et surtout il a un rapport très zen avec sa gamelle (on peut la toucher, l'enlever et même l'approcher quand il mange, il s'en fout) alors que quand on l'a adopté il aurait déchiqueté n'importe qui (ou quoi) ce serait approché de sa bouffe à moins de 3 m.
> Si je le change de croquettes pour des croquettes de meilleure qualité, je peux continuer de le laisser se réguler seul ? J'ai peur qu'en lui donnant à la ration, il redevienne agressif (et ça il ne faut surtout pas, c'est déjà trop dur à gérer)


Aucune fabricant ou presque n'indique le sel, il faut les appeler pour avoir l'info.
Tu peux laisser ton chien se réguler si il le fait très bien tout seul, pas de raisons de changer sauf si tu vois qu'il prend du poids, il faudra alors rationner avec la bonne dose, et le laisser manger quand il le veut toute la journée.




> Bon bah pas besoin de copier la nouvelle compo via mon sac puisque NCLN vient aussi de le mettre en vente en 15kg ! 
> Dommage l'augmentation de prix en meme temps qu'amelioration de la compo mais bon. 
> 
> Moi je paye le meme prix mais dommage.


C'est le même prix qu'avant en prenant 30 kgs, et même un poil moins cher.
Par contre je ne vois pas en quoi la compo est meilleure, pour moi c'est équivalent à l'ancienne compo, d'ailleurs les taux restent inchangés.




> Taysa : tu crois qu'il va falloir faire une nouvelle transition en raison du changement de composition ?


Non c'est la même chose.




> Ajout d'amidon de pommes de terre et viande d'agneau déshydratée 9%, c bizarre, le taux de proteines n'augente pas pour autant?


Non car le taux de prot varie en fonction des ingrédients utilisés, frais ou pas, plus il y a d'aliments frais et plus le taux baisse et donc un peu plus de glucides (ce qui est le cas avec le nouvel Orijen 80/20 par rapport à l'ancien 70/30 qui était meilleur, sauf pour les minéraux)




> Actuellement, je paie 60€ le sac de 18 kilos qui me dure environ 40 jours. 
> Je ne voudrais pas dépasser ce budget


Tu ne trouveras que peu de choix dans ce budget, Josera poulet/riz sur NCLN reste surement un des meilleurs compromis à ce prix.




> Tu as lacompagniedescroquettes.fr qui est moins cher que nourrir comme la nature


Ça dépend sur quoi, sur Orijen, Acana, totw etc... zooplus es est bien moins cher !




> Nutrivet j'ai regarder la compo et les 80% de viandes annoncées ne se resument qu'a environ 50% quand ln cumule toutes les sources dans les ingredients .....


Normal puisque les 80% de viandes ne sont pas déshydratés mais en partie frais, plus de 50% de viande c'est déjà bien mieux que 97% des croquettes qui existent, le mieux serait de connaitre le taux exact sur matière sèche.

----------


## YenZ

UP !

Si ça intéresse certains, je vends 21 kgs d'Orijen pour le prix de 13.5 kgs, plus d'infos par MP ou ici

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...52#post1097352

----------


## Taysa

La compo est passé a 37% de viandes au lieu de je sais plus combien avant. 

Je compare la cie des croq a NCLN pas pour rien que je ne cite pas zooplus etc  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ptitealice d'apres les retours clients les delais de livraisons etait correct mais moi je suis livrer a domicile par lui meme (le fournisseur) alors je ne peux pas te dire desole  :Smile:

----------


## siju

J'ai donc commandé (et reçu) mes Nutrivet instinct. J'ai une petite question :
Mes 3 "normaux" passent de TOTW pacific à Nutrivet nutritive
Mon gros passe de Proplan light à Nutrivet dietetic
Dois-je faire une transition ? Si oui sur combien de temps ? Je précise que je n'ai pas des chiens difficiles, en général ils digèrent tout.
Merci d'avance pour le conseil  ::

----------


## foufie40180

ce topic est vraiment très interessant mais trop long pour que je puisse lire tout :-)
jai vu qu'on ne pouvait pas savoir le pourcentage de sel dans les croquettes mais je pense que dans les josera il y en a beaucoup moins que dans des croquettes de merde de super marché non ? je dois en commander car ma chienne souffre d'incontinence, elle est osus incurin qui est efficace mais avec deux cachets par jour, donc peut etre qu'avec des croquettes de meilleures qualité ma chienne diminuera ses pertes ( ma véto ma dit , des croquettes trop salées = chienne qui boit bp plus et trop = perte constente donc échec du traitement ...) je précise que ma chienne est une rott agée de deux ans , stérilisée !

----------


## blush

Salut, je voudrais changer de croquettes pour mon chiens, et on a une mamie chien de 11ans taille moyenne 15-20kg qui vient d'arriver de fourriere.
Mon budget a baisser, je payé les RC junior a 65€ maxi les 15kg ou 18 quand yavais les promos. 
Je suis tenté par les Josera, niveau qualité prix ca m'a l'air bien.

Qu'est ce que je peux prendre?

----------


## Taysa

Logiquement oui mais tu devrais contacter un fournisseur style NCLN ou la cie des croq qui pourrait t'orienter au mieux sur lesquels sont plus ou moins dosés en sel.

----------


## Taysa

Enfin je cite toujours ces deux fournisseurs mais si vous en avez d'autres avec conseil et suivi approprié a chaque chiens  :: 
Je precise je fais pas de la pub je connais juste ces deux la qui ont un rapport client au top !

----------


## Barfi

YenZ, merci pour ta réponse. Mais j'ai vu qu'il fallait donner moins en quantité. Actuellement je donne 350g par jour environ, et avec les Josera il en faut moins, donc forcément le sac dure plus longtemps... Du coup, niveau budget, on est environ à 50€/mois.

J'ai fait castrer mon chien hier, et apparement la castration fait prendre du poids. Les Josera 26/16 sont quand meme bien adaptées ?
Désolée d'insister, mais je veux etre sure de lui donner ce qu'il y a de mieux, ou du moins de la très bonne qualité !  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai donc commandé (et reçu) mes Nutrivet instinct. J'ai une petite question :
> Mes 3 "normaux" passent de TOTW pacific à Nutrivet nutritive
> Mon gros passe de Proplan light à Nutrivet dietetic
> Dois-je faire une transition ? Si oui sur combien de temps ? Je précise que je n'ai pas des chiens difficiles, en général ils digèrent tout.
> Merci d'avance pour le conseil


Oui c'est toujours mieux, surtout en passant à quelque chose d'aussi différent, sur 1 à 2 semaines ça devrait suffire, n'hésite pas à nous donnes des retours de cette marque, moi aussi je me tâte un peu à y passer  :Smile: 




> ce topic est vraiment très interessant mais trop long pour que je puisse lire tout :-)
> jai vu qu'on ne pouvait pas savoir le pourcentage de sel dans les croquettes mais je pense que dans les josera il y en a beaucoup moins que dans des croquettes de merde de super marché non ? je dois en commander car ma chienne souffre d'incontinence, elle est osus incurin qui est efficace mais avec deux cachets par jour, donc peut etre qu'avec des croquettes de meilleures qualité ma chienne diminuera ses pertes ( ma véto ma dit , des croquettes trop salées = chienne qui boit bp plus et trop = perte constente donc échec du traitement ...) je précise que ma chienne est une rott agée de deux ans , stérilisée !


La fiche du Josera de NCLN 

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...josera15kg.pdf

Je pense qu'il y a moins de sel dans ces croquettes que dans les croquettes bas de gamme de supermarché, mais le mieux serait d’avoir l'info de manière précise, et de connaitre le taux normal, ainsi que les valeurs hautes et basses.




> Salut, je voudrais changer de croquettes pour mon chiens, et on a une mamie chien de 11ans taille moyenne 15-20kg qui vient d'arriver de fourriere.
> Mon budget a baisser, je payé les RC junior a 65€ maxi les 15kg ou 18 quand yavais les promos. 
> Je suis tenté par les Josera, niveau qualité prix ca m'a l'air bien.
> 
> Qu'est ce que je peux prendre?


Bah dans un budget limité et une croquette de qualité, Josera poulet/riz est surement un des seuls choix, Profine aussi pourquoi pas, ou surtout Dog Lover's Gold mais un peu plus cher, 108€/30 kgs.




> YenZ, merci pour ta réponse. Mais j'ai vu qu'il fallait donner moins en quantité. Actuellement je donne 350g par jour environ, et avec les Josera il en faut moins, donc forcément le sac dure plus longtemps... Du coup, niveau budget, on est environ à 50€/mois.
> 
> J'ai fait castrer mon chien hier, et apparement la castration fait prendre du poids. Les Josera 26/16 sont quand meme bien adaptées ?
> Désolée d'insister, mais je veux etre sure de lui donner ce qu'il y a de mieux, ou du moins de la très bonne qualité !


Il faut en donner moins oui et non, ça dépend de chaque chien, certains vont grossir plus facilement après la stérilisation, et d'autres vont au contraire manger plus, en tout cas oui elles seront surement adaptées à ton chien, surtout si tu passes de croquettes basiques à celles-ci.




> Enfin je cite toujours ces deux fournisseurs mais si vous en avez d'autres avec conseil et suivi approprié a chaque chiens 
> Je precise je fais pas de la pub je connais juste ces deux la qui ont un rapport client au top !


croqadom, ecolovie87, ideal croquettes, croqfrance...  :Smile:

----------


## blush

Merci yenZ, tu penses qu'elles peuvent convenir pour une chienne de ans et un chien de 1an?

----------


## YenZ

oui sans problèmes pour les 2  ::

----------


## Taysa

Quel serait la marque avec le plus de chondo ? Gosbi senior ?
C'est pour ganja il faudrait qu'elle perde de la masse et un bon apport pour ses pattes fragiles !

Donc vais etre obliger de differencier finalement  :Frown:

----------


## blush

merci YenZ !

----------


## foufie40180

je viens d'envoyer un mail a "nourrir comme la nature" pour qu'ils me donnent le taux de sel présent dans les josera poulet 26/16 :-) , je vous tiens au courant des qu'ils me répondent .

----------


## foufie40180

je viens d'avoir la réponse , très très rapide :-) , il y a 0.4 pourcents de sodium dans les josera 6/16. qu'en pensez vous ? c'est bien non ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

dites, mes chiens étaient aux TOTW wetlands canine pendant 1 an (2% du poids de forme), là ils barfent depuis plusieurs mois (4% du poids de forme), mais on déménage donc on ve devoir repasser aux croq... ils ont vraiment besoin de reprendre du poids, je leur donne le complément "engergy +" de chez amikinos, mais du coup je me tâte entre les Orijen chien adulte 80/20 (mais il y en a d'autres sortes sur z+ français, suis paumée!!)  et celles au poisson, et les Acana (dog wild prairie, ou adult dog, ou pacifica dog). ce sont 2 X york stérilisés de 4 et 5 ans (3 et 6kg). qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## Taysa

Je prefere orijen a acana encore faut il qu'il le supporte ! 
Pour la sorte a toi de choisir celle que tu preferes, la poisson est apparament tres bien.

----------


## Poupoune 73

le BARF a roulé de suite et pourtant je n'ai pas respecté les "précautions d'usage" (jeûn, abats, mélange de viandes...) aucun souci. merci taysa je vais prendre les orijen (d'ailleurs elles sont en promo^^ donc doublement merci)
et donc pour les rations je repars sur du 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme (vu qu'elles sont sensées être plus riches que les TOTW)?

----------


## Chinooka

Vous avez vu ça ?

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...ns-avaries.php

Et ceci en anglais, on y cite les TOTW :

http://diamondpetrecall.com/

Savez-vous si ça concerne les croquettes importées en Europe ?

----------


## Taysa

> le BARF a roulé de suite et pourtant je n'ai pas respecté les "précautions d'usage" (jeûn, abats, mélange de viandes...) aucun souci. merci taysa je vais prendre les orijen (d'ailleurs elles sont en promo^^ donc doublement merci
> et donc pour les rations je repars sur du 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme (vu qu'elles sont sensées être plus riches que les TOTW)?



Sur le zooplus.es elles sont vachement moins cher et avec le code promo de -10% donner dans la rubrique chats du forum dans le prost code reduction ca te fais a 90€ environ les 27kg d'orijen ! 

Pour la dose tu verras vite si tu donnes trop ca sera dhiaree

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Vous avez vu ça ?
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...ns-avaries.php
> 
> Et ceci en anglais, on y cite les TOTW :
> 
> http://diamondpetrecall.com/
> 
> Savez-vous si ça concerne les croquettes importées en Europe ?


j'espère pas, parce que d'après le code de production celles que je donne à mon FA sont en plein dedans! (sauf la dluo qui est plus courte, juillet 2012). moralité: vive le BARF?  :: 
taysa oui merci j'ai vu  ::

----------


## siju

Moi aussi suis en plein dedans mais date de péremption février 2015. Que faut-il penser (et faire)?

----------


## Marina63

Mes chiens étaient au TOTW depuis plus d'un an, mais face aux difficultés d'approvisionnement ( régulièrement en rupture de stock sur plusieurs site) je suis passée au Dog Lover's Gold. 
J'en suis super contente, Frida qui avait régulièrement des selles molles fait maintenant toujours des biens moulées.
Et surtout livrées rapidement, pas de soucis d'appro donc nickel !

----------


## YenZ

> je viens d'avoir la réponse , très très rapide :-) , il y a 0.4 pourcents de sodium dans les josera 6/16. qu'en pensez vous ? c'est bien non ?


Aucune idée compare à une dizaine de marques habituelles pour te faire une idée.




> dites, mes chiens étaient aux TOTW wetlands canine pendant 1 an (2% du poids de forme), là ils barfent depuis plusieurs mois (4% du poids de forme), mais on déménage donc on ve devoir repasser aux croq... ils ont vraiment besoin de reprendre du poids, je leur donne le complément "engergy +" de chez amikinos, mais du coup je me tâte entre les Orijen chien adulte 80/20 (mais il y en a d'autres sortes sur z+ français, suis paumée!!)  et celles au poisson, et les Acana (dog wild prairie, ou adult dog, ou pacifica dog). ce sont 2 X york stérilisés de 4 et 5 ans (3 et 6kg). qu'en pensez-vous?


Acana ou Orijen = idem sauf que Orijen plus riche donc moins de glucides mais aussi un peu plus de minéraux, peu importe l'orijen poulet, poisson, ou red, ou Acana grasslands, prairie, pacifica, ou ranchlands.
L'un ou l'autre fera très bien l'affaire du moment que tes chiens supportent, perso j'avais testé les 2 (orijen poulet + red + acana grasslands) avec bcp de succès, et récemment je viens de racheter de l'orijen mais que mes chiens ne supportent pas, d'ailleurs si ça t'intéresse j'ai 21 kgs à vendre d'orijen 80/20 poulet !




> Vous avez vu ça ?
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...ns-avaries.php
> 
> Et ceci en anglais, on y cite les TOTW :
> 
> http://diamondpetrecall.com/
> 
> Savez-vous si ça concerne les croquettes importées en Europe ?


On a déjà expliqué ça 2 pages en arrière, c'est une autre marque de Diamond qui est impliquée, pas TOTW !




> Mes chiens étaient au TOTW depuis plus d'un an, mais face aux difficultés d'approvisionnement ( régulièrement en rupture de stock sur plusieurs site) je suis passée au Dog Lover's Gold. 
> J'en suis super contente, Frida qui avait régulièrement des selles molles fait maintenant toujours des biens moulées.
> Et surtout livrées rapidement, pas de soucis d'appro donc nickel !


Très bon choix que DLG, pour TOTW les problèmes d'approvisionnement vont se résoudre prochainement, j'ai eu un mail d'échange entre importateur et TOTW USA, ils construisent une autre usine et les délais vont être raccourcis sous peu !





> Je voulais faire un petit retour croquettes. Sur vos conseils nous avions passé la bouli et la spitz naine au dog lover gold, la bouli est malheureusement decedée(mais ces croq avaient enfin reglé ses diahrées qu'elle avait sous RC special bouli) mais la spitz les mange toujours. J'en suis contentr, en plus la miss se regule seule et donc je rempli simplement la gamelle quand c'est vide, elle a une fourrure encore plus belle et ses crottes aussi le sont, bref je conseille, pis le prix reste pas mal abordable ! (4,70e me kg par 15kg dans mes souvenirS)


Non bcp moins que ça le prix, c'est 54€/15 kgs, soit 3.6€/kg  ::  et même (un peu) moins si tu prends par plusieurs sacs...

----------


## YenZ

Xaros : pas grave !  :: 

Yéti et Poupoune : regarde tes MP  ::

----------


## mofo

j'entends bcp parler de DLG mais j'ai pas réussi à trouver la compo ?
j'aimerai la connaître par curiosité, moi je reste aux TOTW sierra montain dès qu'il y aura réapprovisionnement, cette semaine normalement !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ingrédients:
Agneau, riz brun, poulet, graisse de poulet, saumon, oeufs entiers séchés, graines de lin, huile de saumon, pommes, carottes, pois, levure de bière, menthe poivrée,yucca schidigera, probiotics, prebiotics, anti oxydant naturel préservé avec du romarin et mélange de tocophérol.

avec agneau et poulet déshydratés.
plus de détails ici

----------


## YenZ

Mofo : et je complète ce qu'a dit MuzaRègne avec l'analyse ici =) http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/8?shop_param=

MuzaRègne : c'est cool de te revoir ici, ils ont enfin consenti à te "dé-bannir" ?

----------


## mofo

merci !!! chui nulle j'avais meme pas vu sur ce site pourtant j'y suis allée moi je cliquais sur le paquet pour voir la compo  :: 
c'est marqué en petit la rubrique compo et analyse, je dois être myope !! :: 

18% de MG c'est un peu trop pour mon petit, les TOTW sierra sont à 15 % et puis pas de céréales....

----------


## MuzaRègne

> ils ont enfin consenti à te "dé-bannir" ?


C'était un ban temporaire de 15 j, il me suffisait d'être patiente - je dis trop rien vu que c'était un peu mérité, même en colère ça se fait pas d'insulter les modos  :: . Pour le reste, mon post et les heures de boulot correspondantes restent aux oubliettes, on dirait  :: . J'ai même pas envie d'aller réclamer (sinon ça va encore m'énerver), je suis juste bien déçue je cherche même pas à comprendre.

----------


## siju

> Oui c'est toujours mieux, surtout en passant à quelque chose d'aussi différent, sur 1 à 2 semaines ça devrait suffire, n'hésite pas à nous donnes des retours de cette marque, moi aussi je me tâte un peu à y passer


Pour les "dietetic" je commence la transition aujourd'hui, pour les "normales" il faudra attendre un peu car il me reste encore 12 kgs de TOTW avant d'entamer les Nutrivet mais promis je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## blush

Josera commandées ! jattend !! enfin ils attendent ! ^^

----------


## Taysa

tu as pris le poulet 26/16 ? 

moi je pense vais rester la dessus finalement pour le prix qu'elle me coute quand je compare franchement je me dis je me prend bien la tete pour rien !

----------


## skapounkette

Ptite question: j'ai vu le chien d'une dame qui souffre d'une pyodermite importante... le véto lui file des médocs à la pelle depuis des années mais ça ne s'améliore pas (le chien a 11 ans, il se traine ça depuis qu'il est petit et c'est de pire en pire).

Je pense que le problème pourrait éventuellement venir de l'alimentation (il mange des croquettes bas de gamme). Sa propriétaire ayant des moyens réduits, elle ne peut/veut pas l'amener voir un autre véto et le budget croquettes est également restreint... (pas de débat SVP, il est bien évident que je n 'adhère pas à tout cela).

Je pensais donc l'orienter vers une meilleure marque de croquettes qui reste abordable financièrement, j'ai donc pensé aux Josera : ça vous semble bien? Si oui, lesquelles choisir? Plutot les sensiplus ou les balance? Le chien en question est un golden retriever de 11 ans.

Merci pour vos conseils !

----------


## Taysa

Une marque abordable financierement, bah deja souvent on conseille une gamme poisson pour les chiens a peau sensible, ensuite il aurait fallu exclure que ce ne soit pas une reaction aux cereales justement.

Lui faire calculer le cout au mois réel de l'alimentation et non le prix du sac peut etre un meilleur argument.

Le josera sensiplus me parait mieux que le balance mais dans son cas je serais plus parti sur du profine saumon !

----------


## skapounkette

Ah OK je ne connaissais pas les Profine (je ne suis pas très calée en croquettes). Effectivement je veux lui montrer le coût au mois et non au sac. Je vais aller checher + d'infos sur les Profine ;-)

----------


## Taysa

Surtout qu'elle en donnera moins avec des croquettes haut de gamme, donc si elle calcule le prix des medocs + croq de merde a l'opposé le profine lui reviendra surement moins cher

----------


## Fahn

Bon, ça commence juste à m'énerver... Je prends les Acana Wild Prairie pour les chiens, sauf que Zoo+ est constamment en rupture de stock!!! Et étant en Belgique, c'est assez difficile de se faire livrer via les différents sites dont vous parlez.
Orijen est trop cher, TOTW ne m'attirent pas trop, je ne sais plus vers quelles croquettes me tourner, tout en restant dans la meme gamme de prix que les Acana et à commander de préférence sur Zoo+.
Des idées?

----------


## Taysa

J'avoue j'ai du mal car sur zooplus orijen est moins cher qu'acana. 

Si tu prend le zooplus.es le orijen est a environ 110€ les 27kg suivant les promos mais il y a souvent des codes de -5 a -10%.

----------


## Fahn

Ah bon?
Je commande toujours sur le Zoo+.nl, mais meme sur le .be ou .de, les Orijen sont plus chères.

----------


## Taysa

Sur le .es avec le code valable jusqu'a ce soir minuit ca les fais a 100€ les 27kg u

----------


## Taysa

Les totw ca les fais a 89 les 2 sacs encore moins cher si vous avez acheter les plans reduc de 3 a 5%.

----------


## Taysa

Tu as le nutrivet aussi mais la je ne connais pas donc je le cite comme ca sans recul. 
Perso orijen je testerais a ta place et si il les tolerent mal essayer les nutrivet

----------


## YenZ

> C'était un ban temporaire de 15 j, il me suffisait d'être patiente - je dis trop rien vu que c'était un peu mérité, même en colère ça se fait pas d'insulter les modos . Pour le reste, mon post et les heures de boulot correspondantes restent aux oubliettes, on dirait . J'ai même pas envie d'aller réclamer (sinon ça va encore m'énerver), je suis juste bien déçue je cherche même pas à comprendre.


Justement j'ai reçu un MP Hatchiko concernant le topic de l'alimentation, et où elle me demandait si j'étais toujours d'accord, avec toi et Andromaque, pour faire un topic récapitulatif ou l'on indique ce qui est bon ou pas, le pourquoi, sans citer de marques...
Mais au final je me demande si ça vaut bien le coup de le faire vu qu'il y a a déjà ton topic qui est très bien fait, sans citer de marques, et je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de répéter ce que tu as déjà très bien fait, dis moi ce que tu en penses, de mon côté je vais lui répondre et voir ce qu'elle en pense.




> Pour les "dietetic" je commence la transition aujourd'hui, pour les "normales" il faudra attendre un peu car il me reste encore 12 kgs de TOTW avant d'entamer les Nutrivet mais promis je vous tiens au courant.


Ok ça marche, tiens nous au courant quand tu seras déjà à quelques jours de transition pour savoir si tout se passe nickel dès le départ.




> Ah OK je ne connaissais pas les Profine (je ne suis pas très calée en croquettes). Effectivement je veux lui montrer le coût au mois et non au sac. Je vais aller checher + d'infos sur les Profine ;-)


Oui Profine saumon (car hypoallergénique) serait un très bon compromis, à 54.9 /15kgs, soit sur croqfrance, soit sur pets-animalia, avec possibilité d'avoir 5% de moins si tu prends 2 sacs sur pets-animalia, soit environ 105/30kgs, sinon tu peux aussi tester un sans céréales au poisson, genre TOTW Pacific Stream (environ 55/13.6kgs), afin de savoir si le problème de peau qu'elle a vient de l'alimentation bas de gamme, ou de l'alimentation + les céréales.

Si tu souhaites partir absolument sur du josera (viande pas poisson, et présence de céréale vu qu'il y a du riz), prends plutôt la gamme poulet/riz (la première) sur nourrircommelanature à 47/15kgs ou 85/30 kgs, les autres gammes Josera sont bien en-dessous !





> Bon, ça commence juste à m'énerver... Je prends les  Acana Wild Prairie pour les chiens, sauf que Zoo+ est constamment en  rupture de stock!!! Et étant en Belgique, c'est assez difficile de se  faire livrer via les différents sites dont vous parlez.
> Orijen est trop cher, TOTW ne m'attirent pas trop, je ne sais plus vers  quelles croquettes me tourner, tout en restant dans la meme gamme de  prix que les Acana et à commander de préférence sur Zoo+.
> Des idées?



Le problème est que tu auras toujours des ruptures même si c'est en train de s'arranger car j'ai eu un mail de TOTW en direct des usa  et ils sont en train de construire d'autres "usines", le problème vient à la dois des fabricants comme TOTW (diamond) et championpetfoods (Orijen/Acana), et à la fois de l'importateur NiD qui fait le boulot à moitié.

Que ce soit Acana, Orijen, ou TOTW, il y a aura toujours ce style de problèmes dans l'immédiat, si tu cherches absolument du sans céréales qui soit assez riche, et avec peu de ruptures, il n'y a que très peu d'alternatives, soit Nutrivet Instinct sur zooplus en promo et qui ne sera jamais en rupture ou presque, soit éventuellement Now (sur aps choice mais très cher), soit Farrado (sur seulementnaturel), soit Applaws (sur petmeds), soit Wolfsblut (certaines gammes uniquement sur nourriture chien et chat), ou éventuellement Pronature Holistic canard à l'orange sur croqfrance ou dogs discount mais très très cher !

En gros si tu cherches peu ou pas de ruptures, avec une très bonne qualité, ce sera Applaws (très bon compromis), Farrado (excellent aussi mais un petit peu moins riche donc un peu plus de glucides, 29/17 quand même de mémoire), Nutrivet Instinct (le plus riche), ou Now (trop cher à mon avis pour la qualité, de loin le moins intéressant)  :: 

*EDIT : Fahn >*  Au fait +1 avec taysa les meilleurs prix Orijen/Acana sont sur zooplus.es, et de loin !
Si tu cherches de l'orijen/acana/totw avec peu de ruptures, le mieux serait surement de commander sur de petits sites belges, tu peux le savoir en contactant l'importateur belge ici (ou alors de continuer sur les zooplus habituels ou sur les petits sites français mais avec les ruptures très courantes...)

BELGIUM

*Champion Petfoods Benelux* 
    Tel: +31(0)10-2085991  
    E-mail:info@cpbenelux.nl
E-mail: rob@cpbenelux.nl
Website: http://www.cpbenelux.nl


Ils pourront surement t'indiquer qui sont leurs clients, et donc qui les vend en belgique, car à part zoplus.be je n'ai pas d'autre information sur les revendeurs belges !
Et vu que le marché est restreint par rapport à la France, il est possible qu'il n'y ait que zooplus, ou que 2 ou 3 autres boutiques qui le proposent en Belgique !

----------


## Fahn

Oui Taysa, avec un code promo, les Orijen sont moins chères, mais je n'en ai pas souvent pour le .nl. Par contre, je sais qu'ils tolèrent bien les Six Fish puisqu'ils avaient celles-là avant de passer aux Acana, mais elles restent pour moi, plus chères qu'Acana Wild Prairie.
Les TOTW, je me rappelle maintenant pourquoi je ne m'y intéressais pas, j'avais entendu de beaucoup de chiens qui les mangeaient qu'elles étaient peu appétentes et souvent boudées par les chiens. Ayant une chienne méga-difficile, qui n'aime pas grand chose, j'avais un peu peur qu'elle ne les mange pas.

YenZ, Applaws est vendu via Zoo+ également?
Merci pour les coordonnées, je vais leur écrire pour voir s'ils ont d'autres revendeurs en Belgique!

----------


## Taysa

Je vois pas pourquoi tu veux a tout prix passer par le .Nl ? 

Applaws euh c'est quand meme hyper riche et encore moins bien tolerer que orijen ! J'en ai donner pendant 2ans donc c'etait niquel mais chez NCLN j'etais la seule cliente satisfaite de la marque c'est pas pour rien je pense

----------


## Fahn

Parce que quand je compare les prix avec le .be, .de ou .fr, c'est le moins cher, en tout cas pour presque tous les produits que j'achète.

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais rien n'empeche de prendre juste les croquetes sur le .es c'est le moins cher et tu payes pas les frais de port ! 

Fin je sais pas c'est une idee

----------


## vindadamona

bonjour 

  pour info   rappel de certains  produits  par diamondpet  risque de contamination salmonelle 
http://diamondpetrecall.com/ 
dont les TOTW
 sans être certaine que la France soit concernée ..  mais perso mes sacs de croquettes arrivés fin avril   ( first commande de cette marque ) ont les codes barres correspondants  aux  lots suspects .. pour le moment Volcan n'est pas malade semble t il  mais j'ai tout  de même contacté le site  nourrircommelanature où j'ai acheté .. 
 j'attends une réponse demain

----------


## Taysa

Merci de remonter le topic les totw ne seraient apparament pas concerner !

----------


## vindadamona

voici la reponse que je viens de recevoir de  D faure pour nourrircommelanature 

Bonjour, 

      Attention aux forums en règle générale , seules sont a prendre en       compte les informations officielles et vérifiables  .
      A ce jour la position de l'usine est claire :

      """The recall affects only products distributed in the following       U.S. states and Canada. Further distribution to other pet food       channels may have occurred. """
      tiré de :
http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/information/
      Ce qui signifie que les produits destinés à l'exportation ne         sont pas concernés .

      Nous avons demandé une confirmation écrite de l'usine que nous       mettrons en ligne sur le site dès réception .
 Cordialement,
D.FAURE

donc  certaines TOTW sont concernes mais semble t'il pas  pour nous en France  et tant mieux !

----------


## YenZ

> Oui Taysa, avec un code promo, les Orijen sont moins chères, mais je n'en ai pas souvent pour le .nl. Par contre, je sais qu'ils tolèrent bien les Six Fish puisqu'ils avaient celles-là avant de passer aux Acana, mais elles restent pour moi, plus chères qu'Acana Wild Prairie.
> Les TOTW, je me rappelle maintenant pourquoi je ne m'y intéressais pas, j'avais entendu de beaucoup de chiens qui les mangeaient qu'elles étaient peu appétentes et souvent boudées par les chiens. Ayant une chienne méga-difficile, qui n'aime pas grand chose, j'avais un peu peur qu'elle ne les mange pas.
> 
> YenZ, Applaws est vendu via Zoo+ également?
> Merci pour les coordonnées, je vais leur écrire pour voir s'ils ont d'autres revendeurs en Belgique!


Non comme je l'ai indiqué dans mon précédent post Applaws est vendu uniquement sur petmeds ici

http://www.petmeds.fr/c-1051-applaws.aspx

(EDIT : je viens de trouver ça ailleurs, ici =) http://www.e-zooo.com/epages/1715190...und%22/Applaws )

Ils viennent d'augmenter de 50cts, et uniquement une seule gamme en grosse contenance (12.5kgs), peut-être qu'ils vont rentrer prochainement d'autres gammes (il en existe 4 autres).

par contre pour TOTW je pense tout le contraire, elles sont très appétentes, et plutôt dévorées par la majorité des chiens, mais après chaque chien est différent...




> Je vois pas pourquoi tu veux a tout prix passer par le .Nl ? 
> 
> Applaws euh c'est quand meme hyper riche et encore moins bien tolerer que orijen ! J'en ai donner pendant 2ans donc c'etait niquel mais chez NCLN j'etais la seule cliente satisfaite de la marque c'est pas pour rien je pense


+1 Fahn tu peux passer par le zooplus es pour les croquettes, et ailleurs pour le reste

le six fish =) 80/13.5kgs sur le nl, 74/13.5kgs sur es ou 133/27 kgs ! (voir moins puisqu'il y a automatiquement 5% à partir de 100 d'achat, voir 10 ou 15% selon les codes que tu as voir le topic chats, ou selon le programme de fidélité que tu acheté ou pas, soit 120/27kgs si 10% de réduc, soit 10 de plus que 2 sacs d'Acana wild prairie, ou le même prix que 2x13.5 d'Acana sur zooplus.nl !) 

Concernant Applaws à contrario de taysa je ne pense pas qu'il soit moins bien toléré ou mieux toléré qu'orijen, il est assez riche, tout comme Orijen, après c'est soit le chien aime et supporte, soit pas...

Sinon voila ce que j'ai trouvé pour Orijen/Applaws sur Bruxelles

http://muzoo.alloforum.com/croquette...n-t4223-1.html

*EDIT :* concernant TOTW comme je l'avais indiqué sur les pages précédentes, les produits FR ne sont pas concernés par le rappel, au début je pensais que c'était une autre marque de Diamond, en fait TOWT est bien concerné mais pas à l'export...

EDIT 2 : Applaws en boite sur zooplus =) http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/bo...s_boites_chien

mais aussi sur comptoir animalier et petmeds

----------


## Shali In-Wonderland

*E*st-ce qu'un "pro de la croquette" pourrait faire un topic bilan qui serait en tête d'affiche et qu'on ne pourrait pas "polluer" ? Car avec les 141 pages, galère galère, et j'avoue que j'aimerais vos avis.. Actuellement je suis au PP, marque vendue et promue par mon club d'éducation canine, et j'ai vu plusieurs fois qu'elles n'étaient pas forcément bonnes alors de ce fait je m'interroge...  :: 
*D*e plus, on m'a toujours dit que cette marque était la "Roll's" de la croquette alors, j'aimerais bien avoir des détails...


*M*erci d'avance  ::

----------


## mimine

> *E*st-ce qu'un "pro de la croquette" pourrait faire un topic bilan qui serait en tête d'affiche et qu'on ne pourrait pas "polluer" ? Car avec les 141 pages, galère galère, et j'avoue que j'aimerais vos avis.. Actuellement je suis au PP, marque vendue et promue par mon club d'éducation canine, et j'ai vu plusieurs fois qu'elles n'étaient pas forcément bonnes alors de ce fait je m'interroge...


je propose un article que j'ai écrit récemment pour une amie et un magazine (cynopsy) qui récapitule comment bien lire une étiquette et bien choisir les aliments industriels.

J'ai également en stock un tableau (tiré d'un livre de nutrition vétérinaire) avec les taux recommandés pour l'alimentation sèche des chiens et des chats.

Si ça vous dit ??

----------


## skapounkette

> Oui Profine saumon (car hypoallergénique) serait un très bon compromis, à 54.9 /15kgs, soit sur croqfrance, soit sur pets-animalia, avec possibilité d'avoir 5% de moins si tu prends 2 sacs sur pets-animalia, soit environ 105/30kgs, sinon tu peux aussi tester un sans céréales au poisson, genre TOTW Pacific Stream (environ 55/13.6kgs), afin de savoir si le problème de peau qu'elle a vient de l'alimentation bas de gamme, ou de l'alimentation + les céréales.
> 
> Si tu souhaites partir absolument sur du josera (viande pas poisson, et présence de céréale vu qu'il y a du riz), prends plutôt la gamme poulet/riz (la première) sur nourrircommelanature à 47/15kgs ou 85/30 kgs, les autres gammes Josera sont bien en-dessous !


Merci pour ces infos  :: 
J'ai réussi à convaincre la propriétaire du chien de changer son alimentation, on vient donc de lui commander les Profine Saumon, en espérant qu'on voit une amélioration de son état! 
D'ailleurs, question bête, mais y a t-il un intérêt à lui donner en + de l'huile de saumon? (pour rappel c'est un golden retriever de 11 ans avec une pyodermite importante sur le dos).

----------


## mimine

> Merci pour ces infos 
> J'ai réussi à convaincre la propriétaire du chien de changer son alimentation, on vient donc de lui commander les Profine Saumon, en espérant qu'on voit une amélioration de son état! 
> D'ailleurs, question bête, mais y a t-il un intérêt à lui donner en + de l'huile de saumon? (pour rappel c'est un golden retriever de 11 ans avec une pyodermite importante sur le dos).


l'huile de saumon ne changera pas grand chose, ainsi que les croquettes, je le crains malheureusement.

En effet en général c'est une réponse du système immunitaire du chien qui se traduit par cette maladie, longue à soigner.
Les quelques chiens que je connais qui ont réussi à s'en débarasser sont tous passés soit à une alimentation ménagère, soit au BARF.

Si la personne ne souhaite pas sortir de l'alimentation industrielle, elle peut tenter des bains de permanganate de potassium : ça apaise nettement la peau en cas d'infections cutanées, c'est très efficace.

----------


## draks

Il n’empêche que même si les TOTW à l'export ne sont pas concernée, c'est tout de même extrêmement inquiétant.
On parle là de salmonelle dans les croquettes, ça dénote donc d'un sérieux problème à la production de ces croquettes.

Je donne actuellement du TOTW, mais au vu de ce qu'il se passe, j'hésite franchement à continuer. ça veut quand même dire qu'à un moment ils ont utiliser des ingrédients contaminés, pour moi ça remet en cause la la confiance que j'ai en cette marque.

----------


## mimine

> Il n’empêche que même si les TOTW à l'export ne sont pas concernée, c'est tout de même extrêmement inquiétant.
> On parle là de salmonelle dans les croquettes, ça dénote donc d'un sérieux problème à la production de ces croquettes.
> 
> Je donne actuellement du TOTW, mais au vu de ce qu'il se passe, j'hésite franchement à continuer. ça veut quand même dire qu'à un moment ils ont utiliser des ingrédients contaminés, pour moi ça remet en cause la la confiance que j'ai en cette marque.


il faut remettre les choses en place : AUCUNE marque de croquettes ne peut vous vendre des produits stériles et sans bactéries !
Car à partir du moment où on prend des ingrédients issus d'animaux vivants et de cultures, il y a un risque de bactéries.

Là en l'occurrence, la salmonelle est dangereuse pour deux raisons : 
- ingérée par un animal faible au système immunitaire peu efficace, elle peut entraîner des soucis digestifs (diarrhées, infections)
- si les propriétaires qui donnent cette nourriture ne sont pas vigilants quant à l'hygiène dans leur cuisine, ils peuvent être contaminés (il me semble d'ailleurs que dans cette histoire c'est uniquement les propriétaires qui ont été contaminés, pas les chiens).

Après, chez un chien en bonne santé, le système digestif est fait pour digérer les bactéries sans que ça cause de souci : les sucs digestifs sont très acides et détruisent 98% des bactéries avant la formation des crottes.

nous les BARFeurs, nous savons qu'il est important d'être prudents sur l'hygiène dans nos cuisines quand on manipule la viande crue pour nos chiens... mais trop de propriétaires donnant des croquettes s'imaginent (à tord) que leur aliment est sain et non pollué par des bactéries...

----------


## Taysa

Cool mimine te revoila parmi nous  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Moi ton tableau m'interesse !

----------


## draks

Certes les croquettes ne sont pas stériles, c'est évident, mais de là à se retrouver avec des salmonelles, il y a quand même un gouffre qui ne doit en aucun cas être acceptable.

Il y a eut une négligence quelques part, au mieux une erreur "humaine" et exceptionnelle, au pire cela peut vouloir dire qu'ils utilisent des produits "limites" au lieu de les jeter. Malheureusement on ne le saura jamais, sauf si cela se reproduit une nouvelle fois.

----------


## skapounkette

> l'huile de saumon ne changera pas grand chose, ainsi que les croquettes, je le crains malheureusement.
> 
> En effet en général c'est une réponse du système immunitaire du chien qui se traduit par cette maladie, longue à soigner.
> Les quelques chiens que je connais qui ont réussi à s'en débarasser sont tous passés soit à une alimentation ménagère, soit au BARF.
> 
> Si la personne ne souhaite pas sortir de l'alimentation industrielle, elle peut tenter des bains de permanganate de potassium : ça apaise nettement la peau en cas d'infections cutanées, c'est très efficace.


Le chien est sous traitement depuis de nombreuses années, il n'y aucune amélioration (voire même ça empire) donc il ne peut que gagner à changer d'alimentation. Je me doute que ça ne va pas être miraculeux mais je ne sais plus trop quoi conseiller pour faire au mieux avec les moyens de sa proprio...
Le permanganate de potassium ça s'achète en pharmacie??

----------


## mimine

> Certes les croquettes ne sont pas stériles, c'est évident, mais de là à se retrouver avec des salmonelles, il y a quand même un gouffre qui ne doit en aucun cas être acceptable.
> 
> Il y a eut une négligence quelques part, au mieux une erreur "humaine" et exceptionnelle, au pire cela peut vouloir dire qu'ils utilisent des produits "limites" au lieu de les jeter. Malheureusement on ne le saura jamais, sauf si cela se reproduit une nouvelle fois.


je le répète : la salmonelle est une bactérie qui existe dans quasiment tous les organismes vivants et qui ne présente aucun danger pour les chiens.

Certes il n'est pas normal qu'elle soit présente dans les croquettes, mais on ne peut que saluer l'initiative de la marque de prévenir les clients (même si pour la France on n'est pas concernés apparemment) au lieu de faire comme bon nombre de marques hexagonales qui elles, auraient attendu d'avoir un scandale sur les bras pour le faire  ::

----------


## mimine

> Le chien est sous traitement depuis de nombreuses années, il n'y aucune amélioration (voire même ça empire) donc il ne peut que gagner à changer d'alimentation. Je me doute que ça ne va pas être miraculeux mais je ne sais plus trop quoi conseiller pour faire au mieux avec les moyens de sa proprio...
> Le permanganate de potassium ça s'achète en pharmacie??


je me doute que ça ne doit pas être facile, pour la propriétaire comme pour le chien..
Est ce que le chien prend de la cortisone ?

Oui le permanganate s'achète en sachets en pharmacie, par contre attention : il faut utiliser un contenant qui ne servira qu'à ça, car ça a une couleur violette qui a tendance à marquer ... sur le chien ça disparait au rinçage, mais pas forcément sur une bassine ou une baignoire.
Au pire, la personne peut en faire un "shampooing" et laisser poser sur le chien, même si ça sera moins efficace qu'en bain.

----------


## Planète Amstaff

Information Importante pour les consommateurs de croquettes TASTE OF THE WILD !

"05/04/12 


Diamond Pet Foods, manufacturer of Taste of the Wild Pet Food, has issued a voluntary recall of limited batches of their dry pet food formulas manufactured between December 9, 2011, and April 7, 2012 due to Salmonella concerns. Diamond Pet Foods apologizes for any potential issues this may have caused pet owners and their pets. 


Although none of the products being recalled have tested positive for Salmonella, the company is pulling them from store shelves as a precaution. Diamond Pet Foods is coordinating efforts with federal and state health and regulatory agencies but decided to independently expand the recall to ensure the safety and well-being of customers and their pets.


To determine if their pet food is recalled, consumers should check the production code on their bag. If the code has a "2" or "3" in the 9th position AND an "X" in the 10th or 11th position, the product is affected by the recall. The best-before dates for the recalled products are December 9, 2012 through April 7, 2013".

En clair, l'usine est fermée pour cause de contamination à la salmonellose et ce jusqu'à nouvel ordre !

A suivre...

----------


## Mayday

> En clair, l'usine est fermée pour cause de contamination à la salmonellose et ce jusqu'à nouvel ordre !
> 
> A suivre...


Ce n'est pas ce qui est dit dans ta citation. Ce que j'ai compris que tu sous-entendais.

Ce que j'en pense. Le pire dans les croquettes c'est pas les salmonelles, ecoli, botulisme aflatoxine ou je ne sais quelle saloperie. Mais c'est la quantité qu'on donne à nos chiens.
Les personnes en surpoids ont les genoux et les hanches n*qués, des problèmes de dos. Elles ont des dommages au foie, pression artérielle élevée, diabète.

Et ce qui est vrai pour les humains l'est aussi pour nos amis à quatre pattes. Un chien en surpoids vivra moins longtemps, aura des problèmes articulaires et des problèmes de dos, des problèmes concernant certains organes et une facture vétérinaire qui prend de l'embonpoint également.

----------


## mimine

> Ce que j'en pense. Le pire dans les croquettes c'est pas les salmonelles, ecoli, botulisme aflatoxine ou je ne sais quelle saloperie. Mais c'est la quantité qu'on donne à nos chiens.
> Les personnes en surpoids ont les genoux et les hanches n*qués, des problèmes de dos. Elles ont des dommages au foie, pression artérielle élevée, diabète.
> 
> Et ce qui est vrai pour les humains l'est aussi pour nos amis à quatre pattes. Un chien en surpoids vivra moins longtemps, aura des problèmes articulaires et des problèmes de dos, des problèmes concernant certains organes et une facture vétérinaire qui prend de l'embonpoint également.


Et quelle est la cause (entre autres) du surpoids ? la présence de glucides en grande quantité dans l'alimentation... qui ne servent à RIEN pour la digestion du chien et qui ont pour seul effet de faire du gras ... d'où l'intérêt de donner une alimentation avec le moins possible d'hydrates de carbone ..

----------


## POLKA67

Bon ben moi j'ai un grd sac ouvert avec toutes les références des lots contaminés, j'ai du mal à croire que seulement les US et le CANADA sont concernés par cette histoire.

----------


## Taysa

> Et quelle est la cause (entre autres) du surpoids ? la présence de glucides en grande quantité dans l'alimentation... qui ne servent à RIEN pour la digestion du chien et qui ont pour seul effet de faire du gras ... d'où l'intérêt de donner une alimentation avec le moins possible d'hydrates de carbone ..


Je donnais une marque sans cereales je pense avc peu de glucides pendant 2ans il s'agit d'applaws et ganja faisait 41 kg avec une ration minime !!

----------


## draks

> Bon ben moi j'ai un grd sac ouvert avec toutes les références des lots contaminés, j'ai du mal à croire que seulement les US et le CANADA sont concernés par cette histoire.


Exact, si les références sont les mêmes, c'est que ça a été produit en même temps, non?
Donc potentiellement contaminé. Je vais vérifier les réf de mes sacs ce soir et direction la poubelle si ça correspond.

----------


## mimine

> Exact, si les références sont les mêmes, c'est que ça a été produit en même temps, non?
> Donc potentiellement contaminé. Je vais vérifier les réf de mes sacs ce soir et direction la poubelle si ça correspond.


on peut tout à fait appliquer le principe de précaution, je comprends que ça soit embêtant ..

----------


## mimine

> Je donnais une marque sans cereales je pense avc peu de glucides pendant 2ans il s'agit d'applaws et ganja faisait 41 kg avec une ration minime !!


si elle avait fait du muscle, c'est normal : le muscle pèse plus lourd que le gras ... à mon sens pour voir si un chien est en surpoids, il est plus efficace de regarder sa ligne de côtes que de le peser ...

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> si elle avait fait du muscle, c'est normal : le muscle pèse plus lourd que le gras ... à mon sens pour voir si un chien est en surpoids, il est plus efficace de regarder sa ligne de côtes que de le peser ...


Effectivement !


 ::

----------


## Taysa

Euh ganja du muscle  :: 

Nan elle etai vraiment enorme au point de ne plus pouvoir se deplacer, la elle est retombee a 36kg mais je vais encore la faire maigrir je pense

----------


## Mayday

> Et quelle est la cause (entre autres) du surpoids ? la présence de glucides en grande quantité dans l'alimentation... qui ne servent à RIEN pour la digestion du chien et qui ont pour seul effet de faire du gras ... d'où l'intérêt de donner une alimentation avec le moins possible d'hydrates de carbone ..


Ouais on est d'accord que protéines et graisses d'origine animale sont bien mieux assimilées et utilisées que les hydrates de carbone contenus dans les féculents graines etc. Mais c'est pas pour autant qu'un chien actif ne va pas les utiliser (pas de manière aussi efficiente on est d'accord). Il est arrivé à ma chienne de bouffer des graines et elle est pas devenue grasse pour autant.
Les gens culpabilisent du fait qu'ils ne passent pas assez de temps avec leur chien, que leur chien ne se dépense pas assez. Ils l'humanisent, pensent à la sensation de satiété du chien ... Et ils lui donnent de la bouffe, comme un parent qui ne passe pas assez de temps avec ses enfants leur achète des cadeaux.

Je pense qu'un chien peut survivre à base de n'importe quelle bouffe ou presque. Il sera pas forcément au top et il est clair qu'il sera en meilleure santé avec une base carnée diversifiée, a fortiori s'il y a bonne régulation des quantités.

----------


## Taysa

Donc j'en viens a ma deduction sous applaws ou il y a moins de glucides la chienne est une barrique sous josera elle maigrit et meme sic'est pas encore ca pese moins lourd alors que plus de glucides ! 

Ste chienne est un mystere de toute maniere et avant d'y voir les cotes je peux lui faire perdre encore bien 15kg ^^ 

Fred je pense je vais passer ganja au gosbi senior et taysa au orijen ou autres si tu as a me proposer je sais pas quoi prendre pour elle  ::

----------


## mimine

> Donc j'en viens a ma deduction sous applaws ou il y a moins de glucides la chienne est une barrique sous josera elle maigrit et meme sic'est pas encore ca pese moins lourd alors que plus de glucides ! 
> 
> Ste chienne est un mystere de toute maniere et avant d'y voir les cotes je peux lui faire perdre encore bien 15kg ^^ 
> 
> Fred je pense je vais passer ganja au gosbi senior et taysa au orijen ou autres si tu as a me proposer je sais pas quoi prendre pour elle


après il est évident qu'il faut prendre en compte les spécificités de chaque chien... ce qui convient à un chien peut très bien ne pas convenir aux autres à régime équivalent ..

----------


## Taysa

Pour ca que je vais changer, jusqu'a maintenan je voulais pas differencier entre chacune mais la vais le faire je pense  :Smile:  
ganja a vraiment besoin d'une alimentation specifique je pense au vu de son etat de sante

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour ces infos 
> J'ai réussi à convaincre la propriétaire du chien de changer son alimentation, on vient donc de lui commander les Profine Saumon, en espérant qu'on voit une amélioration de son état! 
> D'ailleurs, question bête, mais y a t-il un intérêt à lui donner en + de l'huile de saumon? (pour rappel c'est un golden retriever de 11 ans avec une pyodermite importante sur le dos).


De toute les manières ça ne pourra pas lui faire de mal, sachant que l'huile de saumon est bonne pour la peau, mais vu sa maladie récurrente faire en plus les bains dont t'a parlé mimine serait une très bonne chose.




> je le répète : la salmonelle est une bactérie qui existe dans quasiment tous les organismes vivants et qui ne présente aucun danger pour les chiens.
> 
> Certes il n'est pas normal qu'elle soit présente dans les croquettes, mais on ne peut que saluer l'initiative de la marque de prévenir les clients (même si pour la France on n'est pas concernés apparemment) au lieu de faire comme bon nombre de marques hexagonales qui elles, auraient attendu d'avoir un scandale sur les bras pour le faire


+10 au moins ils ont eu le "courage" ou plutôt l'honnêteté de l'annoncer, chose que nombre d'autres grands groupes n'auraient pas fait...




> Exact, si les références sont les mêmes, c'est que ça a été produit en même temps, non?
> Donc potentiellement contaminé. Je vais vérifier les réf de mes sacs ce soir et direction la poubelle si ça correspond.


Pas forcément car il y a peut-être une usine destinée uniquement à produire pour l'export, alors qu'ailleurs ils produisent surement pour les USA/Canada, je ne vois pas pourquoi remettre leur parole en doute, si ils disent que seuls les lots incriminés étaient destinés aux USA/Canada alors c'est que c'est le cas...
Et il ne faut pas oublier que TOUTES les marques ou presque ont un jour ou l'autre du rappeler des lots contaminés pour des raisons diverses et variées, à la différence près que certaines de ces marques ont tout fait pour le passer sous silence !

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> après il est évident qu'il faut prendre en compte les spécificités de chaque chien... ce qui convient à un chien peut très bien ne pas convenir aux autres à régime équivalent ..


Exactement, "on travaille sur du vivant"...

Ce qui correspond à un chien ne correspondra pas forcément à un autre.

Heureusement car il n'y aurai qu'une marque de croquette au monde... lol

En bref, il n'y a pas la meilleure croquette du monde, mais la meilleure croquette pour un chien !


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> Fred je pense je vais passer ganja au gosbi senior et taysa au orijen ou autres si tu as a me proposer je sais pas quoi prendre pour elle


Je pense que le Gosbi correspondra bien à Ganja. 
Pour Taysa si Orijen lui convient pourquoi ne pas rester dessus, ou pourquoi ne pas tester le Gosbi Maintenance (Poulet) qui est considéré par l'importateur espagnol d'Orijen comme son plus sérieux concurrent, fort taux de viande, ingrédient botanique, pré-biotique, pro-biotique et du riz comme seule et unique céréale, céréale extrudé (pré-digéré) avec leur extrudeur nouvelle génération, bénéfique pour éviter que le chien ne se creuse/sèche trop comme c'est souvent le cas avec Orijen...
Et puis les tarifs que je propose en région Rhône-Alpes sont assez attractif  :Big Grin:

----------


## Taysa

Nan elle l'a pas bouffer la derniere fois le gosbi maintenance ou HE je sais plus elle tirait la tronche. 
Je verrais faut j'etudie tout ca mdr

----------


## Planète Amstaff

> Nan elle l'a pas bouffer la derniere fois le gosbi maintenance ou HE je sais plus elle tirait la tronche. 
> Je verrais faut j'etudie tout ca mdr



C'était du HE.

Rien à voir en compo.

Te filerai de quoi essayer...


 ::

----------


## foufie40180

le tableau m'interesserait beaucoup si vous l'avez :-) 
merci

----------


## YenZ

> C'était du HE.
> 
> Rien à voir en compo.
> 
> Te filerai de quoi essayer...


Perso je testerai peut-être prochainement gosbi, mais je me demande bien comment NCLN peut annoncer 26% d'amidon sur le chicken/rice alors qu'il y a 35% d'amidon (100 - 28 - 18 - 10 - 7 - 2 = 35), et à contrario comment ils peuvent annoncer 27% d'amidon sur le HE alors qu'on est à 26% pour le coup ! (100 - 32 - 23 - 10 - 7 - 2 = 26), alors soit ya une erreur quelque part, soit je ne sais pas...
D'ailleurs hormis les taux (et minéraux aussi), les compos de HE ou chicken sont assez proches non ?

----------


## Shali In-Wonderland

> je propose un article que j'ai écrit récemment pour une amie et un magazine (cynopsy) qui récapitule comment bien lire une étiquette et bien choisir les aliments industriels.
> 
> J'ai également en stock un tableau (tiré d'un livre de nutrition vétérinaire) avec les taux recommandés pour l'alimentation sèche des chiens et des chats.
> 
> Si ça vous dit ??



*A*vec grand plaisir !!

----------


## mimine

> *A*vec grand plaisir !!


fait ! http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...68#post1110568

----------


## camille1

Très instructif ! J'en ai profité pour comparer avec l'étiquette de croquettes de ma chienne (PP), je voulais passer aux TOTW au vue de ce qui se dit sur ce post, mais là je vois que tout correspond bien.

J'ai regardé la composition des TOTW, garantit sans céréales. C'est indiqué fibres brutes : 2.3 %
Fibres brutes = céréales ?

Merci.

----------


## mimine

les fibres proviennent des légumes utilisés, ainsi que parfois de la viande aussi.

----------


## Kybou!

Hello Yenz, j'aurais besoin de tes lumières si cela ne te dérange pas ! 

Pourrais-tu, je te prie, me donner ton avis sur les croquettes Dog Lovers Gold ? C'est pour une amie :-) !

Bref, s'agit-il de croquettes de (très) bonne qualité, les recommandes-tu ? Merci d'avance à toi !

----------


## mimine

> Hello Yenz, j'aurais besoin de tes lumières si cela ne te dérange pas ! 
> 
> Pourrais-tu, je te prie, me donner ton avis sur les croquettes Dog Lovers Gold ? C'est pour une amie :-) !
> 
> Bref, s'agit-il de croquettes de (très) bonne qualité, les recommandes-tu ? Merci d'avance à toi !


la composition : 
Viande  d'agneau, riz brun, viande de poulet, graisse de poulet, saumon frais,  Œufs entiers séchés, graines de lin, huile de saumon, pommes, carottes,  pois, levure de bière, menthe poivrée, extrait de yucca schidigera,  probiotique Enterococcus faecium, prébiotiques fructo-oligosaccharides  et des mannan-oligosaccharides, antioxydant naturel préservé au romarin  et à un mélange de tocophérols, Vitamine A, supplément de vitamine D3,  supplément de vitamine E, vitamine C supplément acide ascorbique,  supplément de vitamine B12, riboflavineSupplément, Niacine Supplément,  pantothénate, d'acide folique , sulfate de chélate biotine, chlorhydrate  de pyridoxine, inositol, thiamine, chlorure de choline, chlorure de  potassium, bêta-carotène, acides aminés chélate de fer, sulfate ferreux,  cuivre chélaté d'acide aminé, sulfate de cuivre, de zinc d'acides  aminés de zinc, sulfate de manganèse, carbonate de cobalt, sélénium ,  L-Carnitine


l'analyse moyenne
Protéine brute                   min.    26,00%

    Matières grasses brutes   min.    18,00%

                     Fibres brutes                    max.    3,70%

                     Cendres brutes                max.     8,70%

                     Humidité                           max.    10,00%

                     Acide gras oméga-3        min.      0,89%

                     Acide gras oméga-6        min.      3,55%

Niveau composition elles ne sont pas mal, mais je trouve ça dommage qu'il ne soit pas précisé si la viande (agneau) est déshydratée ou fraîche (ça change tout)...

----------


## Kybou!

Merci pour la réponse ! Et donc, verdict ?

----------


## mimine

> Merci pour la réponse ! Et donc, verdict ?


on va dire qu'on est dans la fourchette "haute qualité" de ce qui se fait en terme de croquettes actuellement.
Mais il manque le taux de minéraux que je n'ai pas réussi à trouver ... et qui peut faire la différence (en bien ou mal).

----------


## draks

> Niveau composition elles ne sont pas mal, mais je trouve ça dommage qu'il ne soit pas précisé si la viande (agneau) est déshydratée ou fraîche (ça change tout)...


Si ce n'est pas précisé, ça veut dire qu'elle n'est pas déshydratée, donc qu'il y a sans doute plus de riz que de viande en fait.

----------


## mimine

> Si ce n'est pas précisé, ça veut dire qu'elle n'est pas déshydratée, donc qu'il y a sans doute plus de riz que de viande en fait.


malheureusement oui... de toute manière l'amidon est nécessaire dans les croquettes : c'est ce qui fait qu'elles sont agglomérées en petites boulettes.

Après bien évidemment tout est question de mesure et de taux.

----------


## mimine

je remonte, apparemment j'ai trouvé sur le site DOG FOOD ANALYSIS (qui note les croquettes) les taux de minéraux : 

Calcium min. 1.30 %
Phosphorus min. 1.00 %

soit un rapport phospho-calcique élevé quand même.. 1,3 ! 
On est bien au delà du raisonnable niveau rénal.

Je conseillerai à ce moment là de les mélanger avec une gamme moins chargée en minéraux (50-50) en fonction de chaque chien.

----------


## Kybou!

> Si ce n'est pas précisé, ça veut dire qu'elle n'est pas déshydratée, donc qu'il y a sans doute plus de riz que de viande en fait.


Oui, c'est ce que je me suis dit également (quand il s'agit de viande déshydratée, c'est clairement précisé) puisque c'est censé être un bon argument de vente ! Bref, merci Mimine pour la réponse !

----------


## MuzaRègne

La viande du DLG est déshydratée, c'est écrit sur le site, dans le doute il faut aller voir les compos sur le site du fabricant dans la langue d'origine : très souvent c'est traduit avec les pieds, voire carrément du grand n'importe quoi.

Sinon, un Ca/P de 1.3 c'est rien de terrible, dans l'idéal c'est 1.1 à 1.2 pour l'entretien, 1.2 à 1.4 pour croissance, sachant que la tolérance d'un chien adulte est bien supérieure à celle d'un chiot, autant quand ça dépasse 1.5 c'est niet pour moi, autant 1.3 franchement ça reste tout à fait raisonnable. Le minimum et maximum absolus sont 1 et 2, donc bon.


ingrédients en fr :
Ingrédients:
Agneau, riz brun, poulet, graisse de poulet, saumon, oeufs entiers séchés, graines de lin, huile de saumon, pommes, carottes, pois, levure de bière, menthe poivrée,yucca schidigera, probiotics, prebiotics, anti oxydant naturel préservé avec du romarin et mélange de tocophérol.

site du fabricant :
*ngredients:*
Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (naturally preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Fresh Salmon, Dried Eggs, Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Apples, Carrots, Peas, Dried Brewers Yeast, Peppermint, Yucca Schidigera extract, Probiotic Enterococcus Faecium, Prebiotic Fructo-Oligosaccharides and Mannan-Oligosaccharides, Natural antioxidant preserved with Rosemary and mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Vitamin C supplement Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin B12 supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Inositol, Thiamin, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Beta Carotene, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Ferrous Sulphate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulphate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulphate, Manganese Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Selenium, L-Carnitine

----------


## Kybou!

Merci pour les précisions ! C'est une excellente chose qu'il s'agisse de viande déshydratée en tout cas (bon, chez moi j'ai des barfeurs donc j'avoue ne pas être allée sur le site puisque l'info n'était pas pour moi) ... 

Lesrecommanderais-tu toi MuzaRègne ? Je précise qu'il s'agit de chiens adultes oui !

----------


## YenZ

+1 MuzeRègne

Kybou : DLG est une excellente marque à mon avis, rares sont les croquettes "avec céréales" ayant une aussi bonne compo !
La viande est déshydratée (19.5 + 19.5 + 14.7), taux de 53.7 sur matière sèche, et des minéraux de 1.3/1 comme le disait mimine, soit un rapport Ca/Ph encore très acceptable, et des taux de minéraux qui sont loin d'être excessifs.

Toutes les infos sur dlg ici

ingrédients : http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/3?shop_param= 
analyse :  http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/8?shop_param=
quantités : http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/1?shop_param=

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui moi je le aime bien, jamais essayé mais si je pouvais c'est ce que je donnerais à "mes" chiens (qui ne sont pas mes chiens donc je donne ce qu'on me dit de donner ...).

----------


## YenZ

> Très instructif ! J'en ai profité pour comparer avec l'étiquette de croquettes de ma chienne (PP), je voulais passer aux TOTW au vue de ce qui se dit sur ce post, mais là je vois que tout correspond bien.
> 
> J'ai regardé la composition des TOTW, garantit sans céréales. C'est indiqué fibres brutes : 2.3 %
> Fibres brutes = céréales ?
> 
> Merci.


Si tu choisis la gamme adulte Weetlands ou Prairie, le soucis est que les taux de minéraux sont élevés (2.1/1.4) et le rapport ca/Ph aussi 1.5, donc oui c'est une bonne marque avec bonne compo, peu de glucides, mais les minéraux sont un peu trop élevés à mon gout...
Soit tu pars sur la gamme Sierra Mountain, mais moins riche en général donc forcément plus de glucides (40% au lieu de 28 sur les autres gammes), et quand même des taux de minéraux de 1.6/1, donc plus modérés mais encore pas mal de calcium, et donc un rapport Ca/Ph de 1.6 donc élevé !
Le mieux serait encore de partir sur Acana qui est le meilleur compromis et l'équivalent de TOTW en mieux !

----------


## Kybou!

> Oui moi je le aime bien, jamais essayé mais si je pouvais c'est ce que je donnerais à "mes" chiens (*qui ne sont pas mes chiens donc je donne ce qu'on me dit de donner ...)*.


Lol merci à tous pour vos réponses, je transmets le tout !

----------


## YenZ

> je remonte, apparemment j'ai trouvé sur le site DOG FOOD ANALYSIS (qui note les croquettes) les taux de minéraux : 
> 
> Calcium min. 1.30 %
> Phosphorus min. 1.00 %
> 
> soit un rapport phospho-calcique élevé quand même.. 1,3 ! 
> On est bien au delà du raisonnable niveau rénal.
> 
> Je conseillerai à ce moment là de les mélanger avec une gamme moins chargée en minéraux (50-50) en fonction de chaque chien.


les taux indiqués sur dogfood sont ceux du DLG US !
Qui est légèrement différent du DLG "europe"(comme les cendres par ex, 7.5 % en US, 8.7 chez nous), c'est ce que m'a indiqué DLG au tel il y a quelques temps, donc les bons taux sont ceux que j'ai laissé avec les liens vers leur site  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Si tu choisis la gamme adulte Weetlands ou Prairie, le soucis estq ue les taux de minéraux sont élevés (2.1/1.4) et le rapport ca/Ph aussi 1.5, donc oui c'est une bonne marque avec bonne compo, peu de glucides, mais les minéraux sont un peu trop élevés à mon gout...
> Sois tu pars sur la gamme Sierra Mountain, mais moins riche donc plus de glucides, et quand même des taux de 1.6/1 et donc un rapport Ca/Ph de 1.6 donc élevé !
> Le mieux serait encore de partir sur Acana qui est le meilleur compromis et l'équivalent de TOTW en mieux !


Avant de passer au BARF, mes chiens mangeaient des Acana Grasslands et je les trouvais vraiment très bien ! Le seul bémol lorsque l'on a des chiens de grande taille qui gobent les croquettes: leur taille (elles sont vraiment très petites) !

----------


## YenZ

Ouais c'est un peu le soucis de ces marques Acana/Orijen/TOTW/DLG, vu qu'elles sont (sauf Acana céréales qui est pour chaque type de chien) "All life stages", du coup ils sont obligés de faire une taille unique pour tous les chiens, et c'est forcément petit, et le soucis c'est que les gros gobent (sauf certains qui croquent quand même), les minis chiens (type pinscher nain, chiwawa, dsl pour l'orthographe...) c'est presque un peu trop gros pour eux (sauf en humidifiant), mais bon c'est bien un des seuls soucis que je leur trouve...

Sinon pour avoir testé DLG c'est vraiment une très bonne croquette en plus à un tarif très abordable !
Concernant Acana je préfère Pacifica, ranchlands, et Prairie par rapport à grasslands, sur la nouvelle gamme Acana le grasslands est à 1.8/1.2 et rapport Ca/Ph 1.5, donc un poil élevé, surtout que c'est la gamme la plus chère de toutes...

----------


## mofo

alors moi j'ai une question peut être bête !  :: 
pourquoi sachant qu'il faut un taux CA/P raisonnable et un taux de cendres également inférieur à 8 environ, alors pourquoi les fabricants de croquettes ne font pas en sorte de respecter à peu près ces taux ????

----------


## mimine

> alors moi j'ai une question peut être bête ! 
> pourquoi sachant qu'il faut un taux CA/P raisonnable et un taux de cendres également inférieur à 8 environ, alors pourquoi les fabricants de croquettes ne font pas en sorte de respecter à peu près ces taux ????


parce que le coût des matières premières doit être le plus intéressant pour eux (comprendre : le moins cher) et que du coup ils se fichent un peu des normes, tant qu'ils restent dans les directives européennes ?

----------


## caro180489

bonjour,

il y a 2 ou 3 mois je suis venue me renseigner auprès de vous pour trouver LA marque de croquette idéale ( non testée, apports nutritifs corrects...) yenz m'avait conseillé TOTW.Marque que mon loulou a testé et, à priori, il ne s'en plain pas ! 

Ce matin, j'ai été faire un tour dans une animalerie que je ne connaissais pas (to*&c* ) bref, je me suis faite "attraper" par une vendeuse, on a parlé un peu de mon chien vu qu'il était avec moi et elle a commencé à me vanter les mérites de ro*yl c*nin.

Alors vu tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net, j'ai essayé de lui faire comprendre mon point de vu sur cette marque et autres grandes marques ex : pourquoi un prix si élevé, alors que la matiere 1ere est d'origine végétale? , ensuite le fait que je ne cautionne aucune marque telle que hi*ls, i*ms, eukan*ba aux vues des tests en labo...) 

elle m'a même dit qu'elle avait été visiter l'usine dans le sud (si je me souviens bien) ou les chiens vivent dans des chenils et ou ils ont accès a des prairies pour courir  ::  bref elle m'a laissé un depliant ou parait il je trouverai reponse à mes interrogations (je l'ai lu, mais aucune mention de test ), et qu'il ne faut pas se fier à internet.bref, un petit coup de gueule car finalement, on ne sait jamais le vrai du faux quand il s'agit de pognon.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui enfin ils ont des terrains d'agility etc, soit disant ils sortent souvent, mais ça reste un chenil - avec des boxes plutôt petits en plus. Les petits chiens par contre sont en groupe dans des pièces plus grandes sans accès extérieur, leur coin est relativement sympa, mais bon. Par cntre effectivement pas de tests invasifs, juste de ma mesure de digestibilité (pesée des crottes) et des tests d'appétence. Les bilans sanguins sont faits sur des chiens extérieurs, des éleveurs qui ont des bilans sanguins réguliers de leurs chiens pour servir de cobayes. Ils ne le font pas sur les chiens de leur chenil parce qu'ils ne mangent pas la même chose à long terme, ça change souvent.

Enfin c'est pas le propos, le propos c'est que leur produits sont pour la plupart outrageusement chers pour la qualité, point, qu'elle ne noie pas le poisson la ptite dame  ::  .

----------


## moonshine

par contre, acane ne fait pas de croquette chiot? comment on fait? Ni totw! on peut donner des croq adulte?

----------


## Fahn

Les croquettes sans céréales, sauf contre-indication, sont généralement adaptées à tout age, donc elles conviennent aussi bien pour chiots que pour adultes.

----------


## mimine

> Les croquettes sans céréales, sauf contre-indication, sont généralement adaptées à tout age, donc elles conviennent aussi bien pour chiots que pour adultes.


+100 % d'accord !

----------


## moonshine

ok merci les filles!!

----------


## emmajojo

j'ai vraiment pas tout lu mais orijen fait du "chiot".


question....mes chiens sont de nouveau aux croquettes la plupart du temps, acana prairie sauvage(diable que j'aime pas ces dénominations commerciales, bref c'est pas le sujet..) http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/131455

sauf que là c'est en rupture, j'ai donc commandé acana grande taille http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq...ampaign=Chiens

...je peux me passer de transition, je suppose?
pour compenser le taux de MG(trop) plus faible, huile de colza ça ira?
niveau compo, j'aurais presque tendance à préférer les "grande taille" au final, vous en pensez quoi?
merci  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

D'après les liens que tu donnes, le large breed est à 4000 kcal/kg et le prairie à 3725, malgrés la différence de lipides, donc non ne rajoute pas de graisse (enfin faudrait vérifier sur les sites des fabricants parce que zooplus n co pour l'exactitude des renseignements ...). Certes y'a un peu moins d'omega 3, mais tu risques de les faire grossir, ou alors diminue la ration.

Edit :
Bon ok ça me semblait bizarre j'ai vérifié, c'est bien 3725 pour le prairie mais c'est 3458 kcal/kg pour le lb. Donc oui, tu peux rajouter un peu.

----------


## mofo

> Ouais c'est un peu le soucis de ces marques Acana/Orijen/TOTW/DLG, vu qu'elles sont (sauf Acana céréales qui est pour chaque type de chien) "All life stages", du coup ils sont obligés de faire une taille unique pour tous les chiens, et c'est forcément petit, et le soucis c'est que les gros gobent (sauf certains qui croquent quand même), les minis chiens (type pinscher nain, chiwawa, dsl pour l'orthographe...) c'est presque un peu trop gros pour eux (sauf en humidifiant), mais bon c'est bien un des seuls soucis que je leur trouve...
> 
> Sinon pour avoir testé DLG c'est vraiment une très bonne croquette en plus à un tarif très abordable !
> Concernant Acana je préfère Pacifica, ranchlands, et Prairie par rapport à grasslands, sur la nouvelle gamme Acana le grasslands est à 1.8/1.2 et rapport Ca/Ph 1.5, donc un poil élevé, surtout que c'est la gamme la plus chère de toutes...


Bon après avoir lu tout ça et bien j'ai envie de changer pour acana, d'une part pour le prob de rupture de stock de totw (ils devaient recevoir sierra montain mais pas reçu à temps donc j'ai pris totw pacific car plus de croquettes pour attendre les sierra) mais à force de lire les prob qu'il pourrait y avoir avec le CA/P et bien j'ai décidé de me tourner vers les acana pacifica, je veux rester dans le sans céréales et ce sont celles qui ont le moins de protéines.
Après est ce qu'il faut varier de temps en temps en donnant prairie par exemple ou peut on donner tout le temps du poisson ?????

----------


## emmajojo

merci de ta réponse!  :: 
c'est pour peu de temps, en espérant que zoo+ se réapprovisionne vite. (mais ils sont en rade chez wanimo aussi je crois).

d'ailleurs sur quels autres sites je pourrais commander des acana, svp?

----------


## Taysa

Lacompagniedescroquettes.fr

----------


## emmajojo

merci!

----------


## moonshine

par contre, vous me dites qu'on peut donner des croq sans céréales au chiots, donc on évite les acana avec céréales? et on préfère les sans céréales le temps que le chiot finisse sa croissance? 
merci!

en fait, je viens de trouver des acana chiot sur lacompagniedescroquettes!

----------


## Taysa

Pour moi je fais l'inverse jusqu'a 18mois je fais avec cereales ! 
Ensuite je passe au sans cereales !

----------


## Andromaque

Pour un chiot, les acana puppy & junior ou prairie sauvage ou pacifica conviennent toutes les 3. La 1ère sorte est plus riche et contient un peu de céréales (avoine, riz brun), sinon pas de grandes différences. La taille des croquettes est peut-être différente. 
Il faut éviter les Grasslands et les croquettes qui contiennent + de 1,6% de Ca car ça peut poser des problèmes de croissance osseuse chez les chiots.

----------


## YenZ

> Bon après avoir lu tout ça et bien j'ai envie de changer pour acana, d'une part pour le prob de rupture de stock de totw (ils devaient recevoir sierra montain mais pas reçu à temps donc j'ai pris totw pacific car plus de croquettes pour attendre les sierra) mais à force de lire les prob qu'il pourrait y avoir avec le CA/P et bien j'ai décidé de me tourner vers les acana pacifica, je veux rester dans le sans céréales et ce sont celles qui ont le moins de protéines.
> Après est ce qu'il faut varier de temps en temps en donnant prairie par exemple ou peut on donner tout le temps du poisson ?????


Pour les problèmes de rupture le soucis est que c'est un peu la même chose avec Orijen et Acana, d'ailleurs je dois recommander de l'Acana et zooplus.es est en rupture presque tout le temps, il faudrait commander dès qu'ils le reçoivent !
Tu peux donner tout le temps le pacifica ou varier avec prairie pour lui faire plaisir  :: 




> merci de ta réponse! 
> c'est pour peu de temps, en espérant que zoo+ se réapprovisionne vite. (mais ils sont en rade chez wanimo aussi je crois).
> 
> d'ailleurs sur quels autres sites je pourrais commander des acana, svp?


Zooplus (fr be de nl co.uk es it com...), Wanimo, croqadom, nourrircommelanature, ecolovie87, ideal-croquettes, pets-animalia (importateur), lacompagniedescroquettes...
Certains ne font que sans céréales, d'autres les 2, et encore d'autres certaines gammes et pas d'autres.




> par contre, vous me dites qu'on peut donner des croq sans céréales au chiots, donc on évite les acana avec céréales? et on préfère les sans céréales le temps que le chiot finisse sa croissance? 
> merci!
> 
> en fait, je viens de trouver des acana chiot sur lacompagniedescroquettes!


Oui mais Acana par âge, taille etc.. sont celles avec céréales, peu importe avec ou sans, vu que les sans céréales sont pour tout âge (c'est surtout la taille des croquettes qui diffère), sauf peut-être Grasslands comme le disait Andromaque car un peu plus riche en minéraux.

Si tu cherches absolument du "puppy", ce sera avec céréales, il y a 3 gammes, puppy small, puppy large, ou puppy & junior (à mon avis le meilleur), ce dernier est au moins cher sur pets-animalia.fr

----------


## labradounette

Yenz, pour ACANA connais-tu :   miscota.fr       ?

----------


## Taysa

YenZ ou autres, quelqu'un peut me dire si en doses ca parait correct car j'ai l'impression de pas donner assez mais en meme temps les chiennes ne bougent pas en poids pour le moment. 
Donc en josera 26/16 je suis a 250gr pour taysa 25kg et 300gr pour ganja 35.5kg mais qui doit perdre.

----------


## YenZ

*labradounette :* non je ne connaissais pas mais merci pour le partage car ils ont un choix énorme avec toutes les gammes, que ce soit Acana, orijen... ils ont même la marque ZiwiPeak qui est presque inconnue chez nous !
Niveau prix c'est plutôt pas mal du tout, certains produits sont même très intéressants (pas tous acana ranchlands par exemple est un poil plus cher que chez l'importateur) comme pour moonshine qui cherche de l'acana puppy, il est vraiment pas cher (et dispo en 18kgs) sur ce site

*moonshine :* pour acana puppy & junior au final le meilleur prix est ici =) http://www.miscota.fr/chiens/acana/puppy-and-junior

*Taysa :* ça dépend de chaque chien, mais si elles ne réclament pas particulièrement, les doses me semblent correctes, faut aussi voir ce qui est préconisé par Josera (même si souvent trop par rapport aux besoins réels)

----------


## Taysa

Bah le probleme c'est que c'est toujours des fourchettes larges donc dur de se positionner

----------


## mofo

Y a t-il une différence entre le nouveau et l'ancien acana, je vois par exemple sur le site cité ci-dessus ou sur d'autres sites il y a des nouveaux paquets ACANA différents des anciens. Est ce que c'est juste l'emballage ou quelque chose d'autre a changé ?

sinon oui sur ce site c'est intéressant on peut commander en 7kg ça permet de conserver un paquet fermé meme si on en prend 2 pour ne pas payer les frais de port !  :Big Grin:

----------


## moonshine

merci Yenz!!

----------


## YenZ

> Bah le probleme c'est que c'est toujours des fourchettes larges donc dur de se positionner


Bah j'ai regardé sur NCLN et il est indiqué

20 kg  200/260 g

30 kg 290/330 g


Donc pour taysa logiquement 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme ça ferait 250 à 300 gr, et si on regarde ce qui est recommandé, ça ferait 260/270 gr pour 25 kgs de poids, donc avec 250 t'es plutôt dans la norme.
Pour ganja, si tu pars sur 30 kgs comme étant son poids de forme, ça ferait 300 à 350 gr/jour, et si on regarde ce qui est recommandé ça ferait environ 300/310gr, donc ce que tu donnes est plutôt normal, reste à voir si elle perdra vraiment, faudrait surtout qu'elle fasse plus d'exercice physique si elle veut retrouver la ligne sur la plage cet été  :: 




> Y a t-il une différence entre le nouveau et l'ancien acana, je vois par exemple sur le site cité ci-dessus ou sur d'autres sites il y a des nouveaux paquets ACANA différents des anciens. Est ce que c'est juste l'emballage ou quelque chose d'autre a changé ?
> 
> sinon oui sur ce site c'est intéressant on peut commander en 7kg ça permet de conserver un paquet fermé meme si on en prend 2 pour ne pas payer les frais de port !


Oui tout comme pour Orijen il y a eu un changement de formule, tout comme l'emballage sur certaines gammes, par exemple le prairie sans céréales est passé du jaune à l'orange, avec plus de produits frais, et des taux sensiblement les mêmes.

Pour connaitre les différences il te suffit d'aller sur championpetfoods, sur la version anglaise ce sont les nouvelles formules, sur la version FR ça reste l'ancienne si tu veux comparer !

anglais =)  Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Products
français =) Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Products

D'ailleurs pour le sharpei de ton frère, l'acana junior & puppy est très intéressant sur miscota ! Mais vu ce qu'il mange tu gagnerais même à prendre du 13.5 (voir du 18 kgs), car il doit surement manger 150gr/jour, et dans ce cas en 3 mois le sac (de 13.5) est mangé, ce qui reste un délais raisonnable après ouverture.
Ce qui me fait halluciner sur ce site c'est qu'ils proposent du 7 kgs (prairie sans céréales), conditionnement dont je croyais qu'il n'existait pas, car je ne l'ai auparavant vu sur aucun autre site, en plus de ça ils proposent du 18 kgs sur certaines gammes, voir 2x18 kgs, bref faut comparer avec ailleurs mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'ils soient très intéressants sur plusieurs produits !

En même temps c'est logique qu'ils le soient car site basé en Espagne, donc une fiscalité très différente de chez nous, ce qui explique aussi que zooplus.es puisse faire de bien meilleurs prix sur certains produits que les autres zooplus...




> merci Yenz!!


De rien  ::

----------


## Saigure

Dilemme dilemme!!!! Merci de m'aider.

Je choisis quoi :

- des croquettes ACANA PACIFICA de bonne qualité donc, qui ne conviennent pas à mon vieux chien en FA... La forme de la croquette est trop petite, il ne mâche pas bien, il sent + fort de la bouche et parfois tousse car en avale de travers entières, ses crottes ne sont plus belles du tout, molles, pas moulées du tout, en mode "purée" certains jours même quoi... 

OU

- des croquettes de merde PROPLAN Senior Poulet et Riz mais au bon format niveau croquette (donc mâchait bien), bonne haleine, belles crottes.

??????


Je pourrai aussi tenter encore une autre marque, mais j'ai peur que pour un chien ayant une fragilité digestive prononcée changer ENCORE de croquettes pfiou, ça fasse beaucoup. On avait tenté 2 marques de croquettes bio avant Proplan et Acana, et il n'y avait que Proplan qui allait.
 ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Prends ce qui semble lui convenir ...

Pour mes chats je leur donnais (donne) des SMILA et des PORTA FINE ADULT pas chères que je trouvais très bien, bonne haleine, beau poils, belles selles je passe aux SANABELLE et selles tellement puantes que c'est à vomir, vomissements, etc etc et ce depuis deux mois ... retour à mes marques ils sont en pleine forme ...

Parfois le mieux est l'ennemi du bien ... Mes chiens avaient des selles affreuses avec les TOW que j'aurais bien mangé moi même ... va savoir pourquoi !

----------


## YenZ

> Dilemme dilemme!!!! Merci de m'aider.
> 
> Je choisis quoi :
> 
> - des croquettes ACANA PACIFICA de bonne qualité donc, qui ne conviennent pas à mon vieux chien en FA... La forme de la croquette est trop petite, il ne mâche pas bien, il sent + fort de la bouche et parfois tousse car en avale de travers entières, ses crottes ne sont plus belles du tout, molles, pas moulées du tout, en mode "purée" certains jours même quoi... 
> 
> OU
> 
> - des croquettes de merde PROPLAN Senior Poulet et Riz mais au bon format niveau croquette (donc mâchait bien), bonne haleine, belles crottes.
> ...


Les croquettes bio c'est souvent médiocre, quant à choisir entre l'un et l'autre bah la question ne se pose même pas, si il ne supporte pas Acana je ne vois pas pourquoi continuer...
Es-tu sure de lui donner les bonnes doses en pesant la ration (et pas en utilisant un gobelet doseur ?)
Il y a pas mal d'autres marques qui sont bien mieux que PP, la question est de savoir si tu veux encore changer ou pas, donc si il supporte bien PP alors autant garder ça, mais si tu veux quelque chose de mieux c'est trouvable, sans pour autant payer plus cher.




> Prends ce qui semble lui convenir ...
> 
> Pour mes chats je leur donnais (donne) des SMILA et des PORTA FINE ADULT pas chères que je trouvais très bien, bonne haleine, beau poils, belles selles je passe aux SANABELLE et selles tellement puantes que c'est à vomir, vomissements, etc etc et ce depuis deux mois ... retour à mes marques ils sont en pleine forme ...
> 
> Parfois le mieux est l'ennemi du bien ... Mes chiens avaient des selles affreuses avec les TOW que j'aurais bien mangé moi même ... va savoir pourquoi !


Parce qu'ils ne supportaient pas un composant dans les croquettes ou parce que trop riches pour eux, à moins que tu aies sur dosé ce qui peut expliquer les selles molles/diarrhées.

----------


## Saigure

Je n'ai en rien surdosé non, puisque j'ai compté avec ma balance de cuisine.   :: 

Et ce n'est pas que je veux PAS changer encore de croquettes. Qu'est ce que ça peut faire de commander du Proplan ou autre hein  :: ?? Et puis au niveau du prix ce n'est pas moi qui paye, c'est sa marraine croquette et si elle est prête à gentiment payer des Acana Pacifica qui coutent chères, un modèle mieux que Proplan coûtera toujours moins... Non mais j'ai peur de ça, car si ça ne va encore pas??? J'vais finir par le bousiller ce loustic!
Ma vétérinaire m'a dit qu'il était hyper fragile à ce niveau là alors je me demande si je devrais pas me tourner vers une marque (même pas bonne) qui, j'ai pu constater, passe.

Avant chez moi, il était sous croquettes encore pire que Proplan (croquettes de supermarché) et ça allait bien!  :: 

Groumf.  ::

----------


## YenZ

Bah dans ce cas fais comme bon te semble hein  :: 
Si ta véto dit qu'il est fragile, si tu as peur de le bousiller, si tu as peur que d'autres croquettes ne conviennent pas, alors tu as la réponse à ta question, ça se peut très bien qu'une (très) mauvaise croquette passe alors qu'un aliment de bien meilleure qualité n'est pas supporté, d'ailleurs ça n'est pas étonnant si c'est un chien qui a mangé toute sa vie de la qualité bas de gamme et qui a changé souvent d'alimentation.
Par contre quand tu dis "qu'est que ça peut faire de commander du proplan ou autre", bah ça change tout, dans un cas tu nourris ton chien comme il doit à peu près l'être, c'est à dire avec une compo saine et à base de viande, dans l'autre cas tu le nourris comme une poule avec un aliment blindé de céréales, et je te passe tous les additifs cancérigènes, reprotoxiques, colorants, arômes, antioxydants etc...

----------


## Saigure

> Par contre quand tu dis "qu'est que ça peut faire de commander du proplan ou autre", bah ça change tout, dans un cas tu nourris ton chien comme il doit à peu près l'être, c'est à dire avec une compo saine et à base de viande, dans l'autre cas tu le nourris comme une poule avec un aliment blindé de céréales, et je te passe tous les additifs cancérigènes, reprotoxiques, colorants, arômes, antioxydants etc...


Non lol, tu ne m'as pas compris. Je sais très bien la différence et les impacts sur un animal d'une bonne nourriture ou d'une nourriture de mauvaise qualité. Je voulais dire "Qu'est ce que ça peut faire POUR MOI de commander proplan ou autre".  :: 

Je vais réfléchir et voir avec sa marraine croquettes!!

----------


## YenZ

ah ok effectivement j'avais mal capté au temps pour moi  ::

----------


## mofo

> D'ailleurs pour le sharpei de ton frère, l'acana junior & puppy est très intéressant sur miscota ! Mais vu ce qu'il mange tu gagnerais même à prendre du 13.5 (voir du 18 kgs), car il doit surement manger 150gr/jour, et dans ce cas en 3 mois le sac (de 13.5) est mangé, ce qui reste un délais raisonnable après ouverture.
> Ce qui me fait halluciner sur ce site c'est qu'ils proposent du 7 kgs (prairie sans céréales), conditionnement donc je croyais qu'il n'existait pas, car je ne l'ai auparavant vu sur aucun autre site, en plus de ça ils proposent du 18 kgs sur certaines gammes, voir 2x18 kgs, bref faut comparer avec ailleurs mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'ils soient très intéressants sur plusieurs produits !
> 
> En même temps c'est logique qu'ils le soient car site basé en Espagne, donc une fiscalité très différente de chez nous, ce qui explique aussi que zooplus.es puisse faire de bien meilleurs prix sur certains produits que les autres zooplus...
> 
> 
> 
> De rien


Oui pour le sharpei de mon frère, il voulait pas manger les RC, d'ailleurs a sa dernière visite il pesait 2kg de moins que ce qu'il devait faire, depuis qu'il a pris acana, il mange bien il a repris un peu et il n'a plus de pellicules !!!  ça fait environ 2 semaines qu'elle a commencé donc elle a encore du stock mais je lui ai dit qu'elle s'y prenne à l'avance pour commander. Je vais lui donner le nom du site ci-dessus !

----------


## flopsie

Que pensez-vous de la marque Belcando ?

----------


## YenZ

Très très moyen sur certaines gammes, et sur la plupart des gammes mauvais, en gros il y a bien mieux surtout que ce n'est pas donné !

----------


## flopsie

> Très très moyen sur certaines gammes, et sur la plupart des gammes mauvais, en gros il y a bien mieux surtout que ce n'est pas donné !


ok donc pas top  :Frown: 
merci de ton avis
pour le prix ça me semblait pas super cher, c'est 49 euro les 15 kg
ma chienne est actuellement au proplan et je voulait changé car on m'as dit pas top non plus
du coup je sais pas quoi lui prendre, qu'est ce que tu me conseillerai du coup ?
merci

----------


## Taysa

Il serait bien des fois de regarder les pages d'avant plutot que de venir poser X fois les memes questions !!! 
Car tous les jours on repete les memes choses, conseilles les memes produits donc bon des fois suffit de fouiner un peu !

----------


## flopsie

Merci pour l'amabilité, j'ai fouiné avant de demandé, mais il y à 147 pages donc dur de trouvé les bonnes infos, car en plus y a des contradictions. Mais bon la prochaine fois je poserai pas de questions

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu peux aller lire ici pour t'aider à choisir, particulièrement le deuxième message pour les croquettes.

----------


## Taysa

Flopsie en prenant une page au pif (la 145) hop tu as une reponse le TOTW ! 
Comprend que cela devienne penible que les gens ne s'embetent pas a lire les pages d'avant avant de reposer incessablement la question alors qu'elle y est deux pages avant ! 

On vous demande pas de lire les 148 pages mais un minimum quand meme svp !!

----------


## flopsie

> Tu peux aller lire ici pour t'aider à choisir, particulièrement le deuxième message pour les croquettes.


merci !

----------


## Taysa

Croquettes a conseiller : 

Dog lover gold
Orijen 
Tast of the wild (le nouveau de preference) 
Gosbi 
josera poulet 26/16 
acana

Voila tu as deja les grandes lignes apres tout depend de ton budget.

----------


## Fahn

Pour ma part, j'ai enfin fait mon choix pour les croquettes.
Je vais tenter les Nutrivet, elles m'ont l'air pas mal, à prix correct, j'attends de pouvoir commander.

----------


## YenZ

On peut ajouter ajouter 

Go natural
Nöw grain free
Nutrivet instinct
Wolfsblut
Artemis
Lupovet
Platinum
Farrado
Fish4dogs
Applaws
Profine
...

----------


## Peachcats

Que pensez vous de cette marque là ? J'ai commander un petit paquet, j'étais aux Hills mais mes chiennes n'aiment pas, je lutte pour leur faire finir, j'ai commander un paquet de platinum pour une qui les adore et l'autre du coup je cherche une marque pas cher et de qualité j'ai donc voulu essayer celle ci : 

Croquettes naturelles pour chien Markus-Mühle - À prix avantageux chez zooplus

*Composition : farine de viande de volaille  (27 % masse sèche), farine complète de maïs (13 %), farine complète de  riz (13 %), farine de panse sauvage (5 %), germes de riz, farine d'os  sauvage, germes de maïs, farine de topinambour, farine de betteraves,  farine de poisson de mer (5 %), huile de lin, huile de colza (pressées à  froid), poudre de fruits (caroube, ananas, papaye, banane, cerise des  Barbades, pomme, poire, myrtille, mangue, framboise), herbes  aromatiques, farine de jaune d'œuf, huile de saumon, farine d'algues,  oligo-éléments, vitamines.

*calcium
1.3 %

magnésium
0.18 %

phosphore
1.0 %

graisse brute
10.5 %

fibre brute
3.3 %

protéine brute
25.0 %

cendre brute
7.0 %

kalium
0.69 %

natrium
0.39 %

humidité
11.0 %

----------


## Fahn

Ca fait beaucoup de "farines" de ci ou de ça, et beaucoup de maïs aussi, je trouve.

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est juste correct sans plus, puis ça manque de lipides.

----------


## Poupoune 73

yenz  tu ne disais pas que tu avais renoncé aux wolfsblut parce que le taux de cendres (de mémoire) était trop élevé?

----------


## siju

> Ok ça marche, tiens nous au courant quand tu seras déjà à quelques jours de transition pour savoir si tout se passe nickel dès le départ.


Transition réussie pour les "dietetic", mon gros aime beaucoup et aucun souci ni de digestion ni "d'élimination"  :: 
J'arrive au dernier tiers du sac de TOTW, je vais commencer la transition vers les Nutrivet normales cette semaine.

----------


## YenZ

> yenz  tu ne disais pas que tu avais renoncé aux wolfsblut parce que le taux de cendres (de mémoire) était trop élevé?


Non c'est à TOTW que j'ai renoncé, du moins les gammes "adultes" Weetlands et Prairie qui ont bcp de minéraux, et la gamme Pacific qui a des taux plus raisonnables mais encore trop de calcium, et un rapport Ca/Ph trop élevé.
Les nouvelles gammes Sierra et les 2 gammes "puppy" sont plus équilibrées (mais plus de glucides car moins riches), sauf la sierra qui affiche encore 1.6 de Ca ce qui est acceptable, mais un rapport ca/Ph de 1.6 aussi (car le Ph à 1) ce qui est un poil élevé.

Quant à Wolfsblut, de mémoire certaines gammes sont bien, d'autres pas du tout, il faudrait faire el tri car ils proposent bcp de gammes et de goûts différents, et certaines gammes affichent 10% de cendres ce qui est trop.




> Transition réussie pour les "dietetic", mon gros aime beaucoup et aucun souci ni de digestion ni "d'élimination" 
> J'arrive au dernier tiers du sac de TOTW, je vais commencer la transition vers les Nutrivet normales cette semaine.


Merci pour le retour, je testerai peut-être sur les miens si il y a plusieurs retours positifs  ::

----------


## Rebecca2012

> 5 mois 17kg 
> le veto le trouve tres bien . 
> un chien ca devrait chier cb de fois par jour?


Bonjour,
J'ai aussi un chiot depuis 3 semaines, croisé mais petit format.
Je lui donne une marque bio,( la seule labellisée AB). C'est un produit nouveau, et français, sans aucun sous-produit animal ni végétal.
J'ai comparé avec les références que vous donnez en page 2, et cela semble tout à fait correspondre. Question crottes, il en fait 3,4 par jour, et elles sont très belles.
En plus, ce n'est pas super excessif pour un produit bio. 
Croquettes chiot, 2KG 14 euros.
Pour les chiens adultes, 10kg, environ 50 euros, soit les 2 paquets de 10kg, 104 euros.
Voilà, je ne sais pas si j'ai droit de donner la marque, mais c'est vendu sur le site BIOFAN, et la marque de croquettes commence par un N. Il y en a aussi pour chats.
J'éspère avoir un peu contribué un peu à votre recherche de la super croquette.

En t

----------


## YenZ

Ce n'est pas parce que c'est bio que c'est bon, et dans le cas des croquettes c'est même le contraire !




> Farine de volaille* (+30% minimum), orge*, riz complet* (14%   minimum), blé*, graisse de volaille*, hydrolysat de foie*, premix   vitamines et oligo-éléments, farine de blé*, sel, graines de lin*,   racine de chicorée* déshydratée, romarin* déshydraté.


C'est loin de ce qu'on peut considérer comme étant une "bonne" croquette, en plus à 55e/10kg, c'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule des gens...

----------


## Rebecca2012

> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est bio que c'est bon, et dans le cas des croquettes c'est même le contraire !
> 
> 
> 
> C'est loin de ce qu'on peut considérer comme étant une "bonne" croquette, en plus à 55e/10kg, c'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule des gens...


Yenz, Je n'ai pas dit que l'aspect bio faisait tout. Mais pour moi, le fait que le produit soit exempt de pesticides est un sacré plus.
Après pour les ingrédients, je suis pas du tout pro,( peut-être que tu l'es toi) mais il me semblait que cela correspondait pas mal aux ingrédients recommandés; 30% de farine de volaille( pas de viande fraîche comme indiqué), pas de sous produit...
Sans parler du  prix qui te semble élevé, qu'est ce qui te semble mauvais dans cette marque?

----------


## YenZ

Tu peux aussi trouver des produits exempts de pesticides, ogm, colorants, arômes, conservateurs etc... sans pour autant partir sur du bio.
Le problème des croquettes bio est qu'elles sont d'une part blindées de céréales en tous genres, et particulièrement chères, donc au final si c'est pour acheter une croquettes certes "bio", mais qui conviendrait plus pour nourrir une poule qu'un chien, il n'y a que peu d'intérêt...

Sans compter qu'au prix ou c'est vendu, tu pourrais acheter la croquette la plus chère sur le marché et qui serait d'une bien meilleure qualité, lis les 10 à 30 dernières pages tu y trouveras bcp d'infos sur le sujet  ::

----------


## karatekid

Bonjour!
J'aurais besoin de vos conseils pour mon toutou! Elle a des croquettes taste  of the wild mais elle les boude! Je dois les mélanger avec de la pâté pour qu'elle daigne manger. J'avais testé les Acanas et pareil! Les 1ères fois niquel et au bout d'une semaine elle les boude!
Je ne sais plus trop quelle marque prendre pour que j'arrête de mélanger avec de la pâté.  ::

----------


## mofo

peut etre que tu pourrais essayer platinium agneau elles sont appétentes mais elles sont semi tendres, c'est à dire que pour le nettoyage des dents ça fait pas le même rôle qu'avec une croquette sèche, mais si tu lui brosses les dents régulièrement tu peux essayer en plus ils vendent des petits sacs.

----------


## Taysa

Orijen et applaws sont celles que je trouvais les plus appetentes.

----------


## Peachcats

Une de mes chiennes ne mangent pas bien du tout, au bout d'une semaine elle ne veut plus de ces croquettes, et maigrit beaucoup, elle a en plus des soucis de digestion. 

Les seules croquettes qu'elle mange et qu'elle adore ce sont les platinum !! Le seul hic c'est que je trouve qu'elle parte vite, je ne sais pas si c'est parce qu'elle les mange bien ou si c'est parce que je lui en met trop ... Et le fait qu'elle soit tendre... 

Mais a par ça elle les digére super bien et les adore !

----------


## m.b.

Peachcats : faut que tu les pèses.

----------


## amandine1839

je cherche des bons plans pour commander des croquettes a moins de 40€ les 20kg pour mon chien dogue argentin, il y a quelques mois j'ai retrouvé un bon travail et donc je souhaite lui changer ses croquettes ( a l'heure actuelle grande surface) il a une baisse d'appetit ou d'appetence.
 Il supporte tres bien toutes les croquettes c'est juste des problemes d'appetence donc proposez ce que vous avez ^^
-chiot il a eu science plan jusqu'a ses 1an environ (mais trop chere XD)
-ensuite on est passé a eukanuba jusqu'a ses 3ans et demi environ (trop chere aussi )
-puis dog show (elles ont énormément augmenté et je pense pouvoir trouvé aussi bien moins cher sur le net ou en commande groupé)
-et donc la en dépannage cause soucis financier il a eu des croquettes achetés en grande surface (je pensais qu'il aurait des diahrées ou autre probleme de peau mais rien du tout) mais il ne veut plus les manger enfin lui si goinfre ne les fini plus. 

Donc a vos suggestions ^^

----------


## YenZ

Lis une bonne partie du topic il y a déjà bcp de choses d'indiquées.
A 40€/20kg tu n'auras absolument rien de qualité, le meilleur compromis en terme de prix serait Josera poulet/riz à 46.9€/15 kgs (3.12€/kg) ou 84.9€/30kgs (2.82€/kg) et même un peu moins cher (5% de réduc) si tu prends à partir de 100 € d'achat, soit 45 kgs à 125 € (2.77€/kg) ou 60 kgs à 161 € (2.68€/kg)

ici =) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html

----------


## draks

Très franchement, à 40 les 20kg, je ne vois aucune croquette de qualité.

Même les josera special, sont autours de 45 les 15kg et c'est le meilleur rapport qualité/prix que je connaisse en croquette aujourd'hui.

Edit: Grillé par yenz ^^

----------


## amandine1839

Franchement la sa tape dans le haut de gamme, 
l'autre jour j'ai vu un post avec un lien sur le net des croquettes a 25€ le sac et la compo était tres bien je ne souhaite pas une qualité premium je veux un entre deux.. 

Enfin je pense qu'il y a moyen de trouver moins cher

----------


## draks

> Enfin je pense qu'il y a moyen de trouver moins cher


Oui tu trouveras moins chère, mais ce ne sera pas de la qualité.

----------


## amandine1839

Roooo vous ne pensez pas qu'il y est un entre-deux ?? 

Soit on se ruine soit c'est de la daube les dog shows sont vraiment pas mal niveau compo pour un chien adulte qui ne fait pas plus d'exercice que ça et qui n'a pas de soucis de santé.

C'est un truc qui me fait halluciner ça bon je vais chercher toute seule merci quand meme de vos réponses. 
Mais c'est bizarre parce que il me semblait bien avoir vu sur ce site un lien avec des croquettes vendu par palettes de 3 minimum qui revenait a 25 ou 30 euros le sac ???!!!

----------


## Taysa

Dog show c'est de la grosse daube donc la compo n'est pas correct du tout ! 

Josera 26/16 dst le meilleur rapport qualitee prix, si vous etes en rhone alpes on est a 40€ les 15kg chez la compagnie des croquettes. 
D'ailleurs la cie des croquettes est moins cher.

----------


## YenZ

Non tu te trompes complètement, ça ne tape pas dans le "haut de gamme" mais dans de la gamme très correcte et acceptable, qui correspond aux besoins d'un chien et non pas pas à celui d'une dinde.
Tu peux trouver 100000 posts avec des croquettes à 25€ le sac, pour autant c'est de la croquette de merde, et encore je pèse mes mots, donc désolé mais tu as tort de A à Z quand tu dis que la compo est "très bien", c'est juste impossible, et surtout complètement FAUX.

Tu y gagneras bien plus à acheter quelque chose de "prenium" ou "super prenium" même si le nom ne veut pas dire grand chose, en tout cas quelque chose avec une bonne compo et de qualité, que d'acheter de la merde à bas prix qui ne conviendra pas                           aux besoins réels de ton chien, dans ce cas autant acheter de la merde de supermarché comme Pedigree.
Pourquoi nous poser la question si tu as déjà les réponses ? 
Je pars du principe que lorsqu'on prend un animal c'est pour le nourrir correctement, comme pour les "enfants" en somme (notez les guillemets), j'ai du mal à comprendre ton refus de prendre quelque chose de correct alors que tu as déjà utilisé du science plan, eukanuba, qui sont de marques de qualité très très discutables, qui font des tests sur les animaux, et qui sont chères !

Là on te propose quelque chose de bien moins cher, de bien meilleure qualité, mais pour autant tu souhaites absolument rogner sur le budget pour donner d'la daube avec les conséquences possibles qui vont de pair, j'ai du mal à comprendre...

----------


## YenZ

PS : tu cherches à acheter par 3 palettes ???
Car là oui le prix n'est pas du tout le même, mais on est bien d'accord, 3 palettes ça fait entre 180 et 200 sacs ! (de 13.5 kgs)

----------


## amandine1839

Nons sur le site il faisait 3 sacs sur palette et donc ça faisait 25€ le sac soit 75€ les trois. (Je demande parce que je ne retrouve pas le site)

M oi ce que je pense c'est que certains chien comme ma cane corso que j'avais avant ont besoin de croquettes de bonnes qualité sous peine de probleme de digestion (bien qu'elle digerais tres bien les sous vetments XD) ou probleme de peau mais d'autres vivent tres bien avec des croquettes plus bas de gamme avec une qualité type dog show ou autre 

genre voila la compo dog show : 

volaille déshydraté 14% , poulet mini 4% , riz 4% . protéine 26% , matière grasse 13% , cendres 7% , cellulose 2,5% , calcium 1,1% , phosphore 1%

le % de proteine et de matierre grasse est bon. on a en premier de la compo de la volaille déshydraté pas trop de cendres, peut etre un peut trop de cellulose mais c'est pas la mort non plus

Enfin une compo dans ce genre suffiraamplement a mon gros.

Apres je demandais juste savoir si vous aviez des bons plans ou non si pas et bien je vous remercie de m'avoir répondu et je chercherai autre part et si je trouve pas je pense le remettre au dog show qui lui allait tres bien avant mes soucis financiers.

PS : pour ceux qui pensent que si on ne peut pas acheter des croquettes a 45€ les 15kg et bien on ne prend pas de chien, je répondrai simplement que mon chien c'est ma vie et que je pense qu'il est bien plus heureux avec moi  en mangeant des croquettes de merde plutot que en refuge ou autre fourriere.

Je ne pense pas maltraiter mon chien.... ça fait vraiment du mal desfois ce que vous dites sur ce site, je fais tout ce que je peux pour qu'il soit bien et pour aider dans la PA mais parfois on a l'impression d'etre une merde enfin bref

----------


## YenZ

Ne me fais pas non plus dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, je n'ai jamais dit que tu n'aimais pas ton chien, ni qu'il est mieux en fourrière qu'avec toi, j'ai juste dit, et je le maintiens, que ce que tu donnes est de la croquette médiocre.

Et le coup du "croquettes à 45/15kg c'est cher" je suis désolé mais encore une fois c'est bidon, connais-tu le prix des croquettes en animalerie ???
Entre 60 et 70 (voir plus parfois) pour des sacs de 12.5 à 14 kgs (voir 15), donc je suis désolé mais de la nourriture à moins de 3/kg, ce n'est PAS CHER DU TOUT, et oui je pense que choisir avec attention la nourriture que l'on donne à son chien est très important, car ça a une incidence sur sa santé, son bien-être, sa forme... d'autant plus que c'est nous qui choisissons pour eux.

Chacun son point de vue, ce n'est pas une agression, mais de la même façon je pense que lorsque l'on a pas les moyens d'avoir un enfant dans des conditions décentes, pour lui offrir une vie au minimum saine, équilibrée, bah on s'abstient, sinon c'est de l'égoïsme pur et simple.

Ce qui m'énerve c'est de te voir poser des questions sans même écouter les réponses, tu es sure que ce que tu donnes est correct alors que c'est loin d'être le cas, et tu nous sort des trucs sur les prot, cendres, qui n'ont juste rien à voir, d'ailleurs voici la bonne compo des dog show (adulte complet poulet)

Céréales (céréales complètes min. 4 %),  viandes et sous-produits animaux (viandes min. 14 %, poulet min. 4 %),  extraits de protéines végétales, sousproduits dorigine végétale (pulpe  de betterave min. 0,5%), huiles et graisses, substances minérales,  légumes (chicorée min. 0,5 %). Cuivre (Sulfate de cuivre) : 10 mg/kg.  Avec antioxygènes : BHA (E320), BHT (E321), Gallate de propyle (E310).  Conservateurs : Acide orthophosphorique (E338), Sorbate de potassium  (E202), Acide citrique (E330). *Analyse moyenne*
Protéine brute 21,0 %, matières grasses brutes 10,0 %, cendres brutes  8,0 %, cellulose brute 3,0 %, calcium 1,2 %, phosphore 0,9 %.

Si tu estimes que c'est une bonne compo alors on ne doit pas lire les mêmes choses toi et moi...

Il y a une gamme supérieure chez Dog Show qui est Dog show excellent, c'est peut-être celle-là dont tu parles, qui est meilleure que la "basique", mais qui est loin d'être bien pour autant !

Et oui le prix du dog show basic  c'ets environ 25 à 30/15kgs, donc en promo peut-être 75 les 3, mais ça reste de la nourriture pour poule, et encore une poule à qui on ne veut pas que du bien...

et la compo du dog show excellent

Protéines de volaille déshydratées  (viandes min. 14 %, poulet min. 4 %), farine de maïs, farine de blé, riz  (min. 4 %), gluten de maïs, graisse animale, pulpe de betterave,  hydrolysat, levures, sels minéraux, sel, poudre doeuf. Cuivre (Sulfate  de cuivre) : 11 mg/kg. Avec antioxygènes : BHA (E320), BHT (E321),  Gallate de propyle (E310). Conservateurs : Acide orthophosphorique  (E338), Sorbate de potassium (E202), Acide citrique (E330). *Analyse moyenne*
Protéine brute 26,0 %, matières grasses brutes 13,0 %, cendres brutes  7,0 %, cellulose brute 2,5 %, calcium 1,1 %, phosphore 0,8 %.

On se demande bien ce qu'il y a d'excellent.. mais bon tu es certainement calée sur le sujet, et tu feras un choix plus éclairé que n'importe qui  ::

----------


## draks

Pour dog show déja soyons plus complet, si je prends dog show adult poulet et riz:
ddd
*Ingrédients*
Céréales (céréales complètes min. 4 %, riz min. 4 %), viandes et sous-produits animaux (viandes min. 14 %, poulet min. 4 %), extraits de protéines végétales, huiles et graisses, sous-produits dorigine végétale (pulpe de betterave min. 0,5 %), substances minérales, légumes (chicorée min. 0,5 %). Cuivre (Sulfate de cuivre) : 10 mg/kg. Avec antioxygènes : BHA (E320), BHT (E321), Gallate de propyle (E310). Conservateurs : Acide orthophosphorique (E338), Sorbate de potassium (E202), Acide citrique (E330).
*Analyse moyenne
*Protéine brute 24,0 %, matières grasses brutes 12,0 %, cendres brutes 8,0 %, cellulose brute 3,0 %, calcium 1,2 %, phosphore 0,9 %.

Comment arrives tu a trouver que ce machin c'est de la qualité? C'est blindé de sous produits (donc de déchets) et de conservateurs. 
Oser vendre une merdasse pareil pour 25-30, c'est une arnaque phénoménale. 

Franchement, donnes du pedigree ou du friskies, ça te couteras moins chère et ce sera aussi mediocre que du dog show.

Quand à oser dire que certains chiens peuvent se permettre de manger de la saloperie et pas d'autre, c'est totalement faux et ça permet juste de se donner bonne conscience quand on donne de la mauvaise qualité et qu'on le sait.

edit: et oh yenz, pas bientôt finit de me griller comme ça lol

----------


## YenZ

Encore grillé petit scarabée....  ::   ::

----------


## amandine1839

Pfiouuuu ...................................

J'ai jamais dit que je m'y connaissais voila vous m'avez donné votre avis merci et bonne continuation  :: 

PS : sans rancune

----------


## odrey13

je viens de voir ces croquettes a 14,95 euros les 2 kils 5 
Ce sont des arden grange , garantie non teste avec agneau de nouvelle zelande elevage non intensif 

*ngrédients* :  Viande séchée d'agneau (30% minimum), riz entier (26% minimum), maïs entier, graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave, levure de bière séchée, oeuf en poudre, farine de poisson, graines de lin, huile de poisson, minéraux, vitamines, nucleotides, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS) prébiotiques, manno-oligosaccharides (MOS) prébiotiques, extrait d'airelle, sulfate de chondroitine, sulfate de glucosamine, méthyl-sulfonyle-méthane (MSM), extrait de yucca. Conservée avec un mélange de tocophérols et d'extrait de romarin.﻿
*Valeur nutritionelle* : Protéines brutes 25 %, Matières graisses brutes 16 %, Cendres brutes 6 %, Cellulose brute 2 %, Humidité 8%, Omega-6 3,5%, Oméga-3 0,4%, Vitamine A 15.000 UI/kg, Vitamine D3 1.500 UI/ kg, Vitamine E 80 UI/kg, Calcium 1,53%, Phosphore P 1,1%, Cuivre 20 mg /kg (sous la forme de sulfate de cuivre).

J'aimerai bien avoir vos avis ? Yenz ?  ::   :: ﻿

----------


## odrey13

La gamme des produits Arden Grange pour chiens est de très haute qualité, elle est nutritionnellement complète, classée " Super Premium". Arden Grange ne comprend que des ingrédients naturels. Elle est hypoallergénique, et a été fabriquée selon des normes très élevées afin d'apporter une nutrition optimale à votre animal de compagnie.

L'alimentation Arden Grange contient non seulement 95 % d'ingrédients propres à la consommation humaine, mais également des compléments nutritionnels ajoutés à toutes nos recettes, pour garantir à votre animal préféré la meilleure des nourritures complètes. Chaque recette Arden Grange comporte des prébiotiques FOS et MOS, des nucléotides, un ajout d'Omega-3, des acides aminés, de la glucosamine, de la chondroïtine et des MSM.

Tous les aliments Arden Grange sont garantis sans test sur les animaux à tous les stades de fabrication (choix des ingrédients, assemblage des ingrédients et fabrication du produit final). Le logo " Non Testé sur les Animaux " affiché sur nos produits est une garantie, pour nos clients et nos fournisseurs, qu'aucun test n'est pratiqué sur les animaux.

les 5% d'ingredients impropres a la consommation humaine ca peut etre quoi ?

----------


## lealouboy

je donne ces croquettes arden grange à mes chiens, y compris à celui atteint de MICI et j'ai des résultats exceptionnels  :Smile: 
je les recommande sans hésitation  :: 

il me semble qu'elles sont moins chères sur le site ardengrange.fr  ::

----------


## odrey13

merci pour ta reponse , c'est quelle gamme que tu donnes ? 
J'ai vu qu'il y avait mini , puppy , senior...

----------


## lealouboy

je donne agneau+riz, le sac vert  ::  ils les font pour les tout petits chiens aussi  ::

----------


## odrey13

d 'accord je crois que c'est la composition que j'ai indiqué ?

----------


## lealouboy

> d 'accord je crois que c'est la composition que j'ai indiqué ?


oui  :: 

Après personnellemnt j'aiessayé des croquettes sans céréales telles que origen et acana mais je n'avais pas de si bons résultats pour Coyot Boy qui fait des intolérances (y compris aux croquettes véto d'ailleurs)  ::

----------


## odrey13

d'accord , merci beaucoup pour ton avis

----------


## lealouboy

après j'ai un chien trèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèès compliqué alors je laisse les autres te répondre si on peut te conseiller mieux pour ton cas  :: 

J'ai un recul de presque 2 ans avec arden grange, sur 6 chiens différents : 4 sans problèmes particuliers, Coyot Boy et sa MICI et Viva, la bouli de ma maman qui avait des gazs malodorants, la diarrhée et un mauvais poil qui ont dipsaru avec les croquettes (néanmoins elle mangeait de la merdouille 1er prix de supermarché avant).

----------


## odrey13

oui oui je vais attendre , en ce moment mes puces sont a acana adult small breed 

je recherche surtout une croquette de bonne qualité et de petite taille

----------


## lealouboy

et ça ne leur convient pas ? Parce que ce sont de très bonnes croquettes les acanas.

Arden grange "petites races", sont de très petites tailles, on avait essayé pour la bouledogue français mais c'était trop petit pour elle  :: 
Trsè bien pour york, chihuahua etc... de mémoire en terme de taille.

----------


## odrey13

oui elle leur conviennent actuellement , je trouve la compo excellente
juste que la j'ai vu qu'il y avait moins de proteines 33 pour acana et 26 pour je crois pour arden grange , un poil moins de graisse 17 contre 16 et moins de cendres 7.5 pour acana et 6 pour arden grange 

apres il y a du mais dans arden grange de la pulpe de betterave  , c'est pas trop conseillé apparement d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire

----------


## lealouboy

> oui elle leur conviennent actuellement , je trouve la compo excellente
> juste que la j'ai vu qu'il y avait moins de proteines 33 pour acana et 26 pour je crois pour arden grange , un poil moins de graisse 17 contre 16 et moins de cendres 7.5 pour acana et 6 pour arden grange 
> 
> apres il y a du mais dans arden grange de la pulpe de betterave , c'est pas trop conseillé apparement d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire


Ben c'est pour ça que d'autres seront de meilleurs conseils  :Smile:  
Perso, j'ai tellement galéré pour avoir Coyot Boy en état (il était très maigre vu qu'il n'assilimait pas grand chose) que j'ai laissé la théorie de côté  ::

----------


## odrey13

oui je te comprends 

puis la compo me semble plutot pas mal quand meme

----------


## lealouboy

> oui je te comprends 
> 
> puis la compo me semble plutot pas mal quand meme


oui et puis elles sont classées 4 ou 5 (je sais plus) étoiles par dogfoodanalysis (le maximum étant 6 étoiles, pour origen par exemple)  :: 
C'est pas mal du tout  ::  C'est pas comme ci Coyot Boy n'avait décidé de digérer que "marque 1er prix de supermarché (des cailloux aromatisés à la viande comme aurait dit BBstane)"  :Smile:

----------


## odrey13

elles sont bien classées alors 

les acana adult small je crois qu'elles sont classées  4 

Coyot Boy a bon gout  ::

----------


## YenZ

> je viens de voir ces croquettes a 14,95 euros les 2 kils 5 
> Ce sont des arden grange , garantie non teste avec agneau de nouvelle zelande elevage non intensif 
> 
> *ngrédients* :  Viande séchée d'agneau (30% minimum), riz entier (26% minimum), maïs entier, graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave, levure de bière séchée, oeuf en poudre, farine de poisson, graines de lin, huile de poisson, minéraux, vitamines, nucleotides, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS) prébiotiques, manno-oligosaccharides (MOS) prébiotiques, extrait d'airelle, sulfate de chondroitine, sulfate de glucosamine, méthyl-sulfonyle-méthane (MSM), extrait de yucca. Conservée avec un mélange de tocophérols et d'extrait de romarin.﻿
> *Valeur nutritionelle* : Protéines brutes 25 %, Matières graisses brutes 16 %, Cendres brutes 6 %, Cellulose brute 2 %, Humidité 8%, Omega-6 3,5%, Oméga-3 0,4%, Vitamine A 15.000 UI/kg, Vitamine D3 1.500 UI/ kg, Vitamine E 80 UI/kg, Calcium 1,53%, Phosphore P 1,1%, Cuivre 20 mg /kg (sous la forme de sulfate de cuivre).
> 
> J'aimerai bien avoir vos avis ? Yenz ?  ﻿


Arden Grange est plutôt une marque pas mal dans l'ensemble, même si certaines gammes sont meilleures que d'autres, seuls bémols à mon avis trop de céréales par rapport au taux de viande, ainsi que la présence de maïs dans cette compo (pas sur toutes de mémoire).
Mais si tout se passe bien avec Acana alors pas de raisons de changer car Acana est encore meilleur à mon avis.




> oui et puis elles sont classées 4 ou 5 (je sais plus) étoiles par dogfoodanalysis (le maximum étant 6 étoiles, pour origen par exemple) 
> C'est pas mal du tout  C'est pas comme ci Coyot Boy n'avait décidé de digérer que "marque 1er prix de supermarché (des cailloux aromatisés à la viande comme aurait dit BBstane)"


3* exactement, ce qui reste pas mal, et odrey13 Acana céréales est noté 4* conte 5 pour le sans céréales, et 6 pour orijen ou TOTW "adulte" (sauf poisson 5*)

----------


## lealouboy

Les agneau+riz sont 4 étoiles  ::  je viens d'aller vérifier  :: 
ou alors je n'ai pas compris, vu que je parle pas trop l'anglais  ::

----------


## YenZ

Non non tu as très bien compris, j'avais regardé 6 gammes sur 12/ elles étaient toutes 3*, en fait il y en a 8 à 3*, 1 à 2*, et 3 à 4* dont celle dont tu parlais  :: 

Mais de toutes les manières je ne me fie pas aux ** mais plutôt à la compo, aux taux, etc...

----------


## Taysa

Le fabriquant du josera 26/16 annonce une augmentation de 5€ par sac. 
Ils comptent faire un joli packaging et la le prix augmentera encore d'environ 12% !

----------


## Taysa

Les revendeurs de la marque ne savent pas encore comment repercuter cette augmentation donc affaire a suivre.

----------


## odrey13

Ils les ont placés 4 etoiles mais ils en disent  pas que  du bien , il y a beaucoup de critiques

----------


## ptitealice

> Le fabriquant du josera 26/16 annonce une augmentation de 5 par sac. 
> Ils comptent faire un joli packaging et la le prix augmentera encore d'environ 12% !


Sérieux ? pfff ça gave !!! 5e c'est énorme ils abusent.

----------


## odrey13

je pense quand meme que la croquette "ideale" est dur a trouver

----------


## Taysa

> Sérieux ? pfff ça gave !!! 5e c'est énorme ils abusent.


Tres serieuse malheureusement :| la hausse de 5€ est deja faite, apres comment vont le repercuter les revendeurs ca c'est la question ... 
De plus encore 12% apres a rajouter de hausse (une fois les 5€ ajouter)

----------


## siju

> Transition réussie pour les "dietetic", mon gros aime beaucoup et aucun souci ni de digestion ni "d'élimination" 
> J'arrive au dernier tiers du sac de TOTW, je vais commencer la transition vers les Nutrivet normales cette semaine.


Continuation de suivi  :: 
Pas de souci pour la transition vers les Nutrivet normales  et pour mon gros, je suis sidérée par l'aspect de son poil ! Il est vrai qu'il a toujours eu un poil relativement doux mais là ... c'est du satin. Je suis ravie.

----------


## lealouboy

> Ils les ont placés 4 etoiles mais ils en disent pas que du bien , il y a beaucoup de critiques


je comprends pas trop l'anglais, que disent ils ?

----------


## lealouboy

> Non non tu as très bien compris, j'avais regardé 6 gammes sur 12/ elles étaient toutes 3*, en fait il y en a 8 à 3*, 1 à 2*, et 3 à 4* dont celle dont tu parlais 
> 
> Mais de toutes les manières je ne me fier pas aux ** mais plutôt à la compo, aux taux, etc...


oui tu as raison, je sais (gràce à toi d'ailleurs lol) que la composition n'est pas idéale, mais bon comme j'ai dit plus haut, j'ai essayé le BARF et les croquettes sans céréales (origen et acana) sans que ça convienne pour Coyot Boy  :: 
Je me suis permis d'intervenir car j'ai un peu de recul maintenant sur arden grange mais je précise toujours que ça convient dans mon cas particulier et que ce ne sont pas pour autant les meilleurs croquettes sur le marché  ::

----------


## odrey13

> je comprends pas trop l'anglais, que disent ils ?


moi non plus j'ai juste fait la traduction par internet  ca donne ca 

Le premier ingrédient dans les aliments est un produit de viande nommé sous forme de repas. C'est l'ingrédient principal de la viande dans la nourriture, mais nous remarquons que le fabricant n'indique le pourcentage. La répartition des macronutriments plus ajoute la confiance que cet aliment contienne le minimum acceptable de la viande.


Le deuxième ingrédient est le riz, qui est un grain de qualité décent. L'utilisation de miaze (maïs) est moins souhaitable - maïs est difficile à grain digest qui a peu de valeur nutritive pour un chien et est souvent associé à des infections de levure et des allergies. L'avoine est un autre grain de qualité décent.


Matières grasse comme le quatrième ingrédient est un sujet de préoccupation. Recherche à l'Université de Purdue a identifié un gras dans les quatre principaux ingrédients d'un aliment sec comme un facteur qui augmente le risque de météorisation chez les chiens de grande race.


Pulpe de betterave est un ingrédient de qualité médiocre et le remplissage. C'est un sous-produit, séché les résidus des betteraves à sucre qui a été nettoyé et extrait dans le processus de fabrication de sucre. C'est un ingrédient controversé dans les aliments pour chiens, réclamé par certains fabricants pour être une bonne source de fibres et ridiculisé par les autres comme un ingrédient ajouté à ralentir le passage des graisses animales rances et provoquer de stress pour les reins et le foie dans le processus. On note que la pulpe de betterave est un ingrédient qui souvent provoque des problèmes pour les chiens, y compris les allergies et les infections de l'oreille et préfère ne pas voir qu'il est utilisé dans les aliments pour chiens. Il y a des produits moins controversés autour si fibre supplémentaire n'est requis. Nous préférons voir l'utilisation des oeufs entiers plutôt que de powdert dans la nourriture des oeufs.


Autres produits de viande, poisson sous forme de farine est l'ingrédient 8. C'est aussi trop loin vers le bas la liste des ingrédients pour ajouter beaucoup à la teneur globale de viande. Ce fabricant indique sur son site Web que tous les ingrédients, y compris les poissons, sont exempts de l'éthoxyquine ou autres conservateurs chimiques (éthoxyquine est un conservateur chimique couramment ajouté aux poissons d'ingrédients et qui est interdite de consommation humaine en raison de la conviction qu'il est cancérigène).

----------


## lealouboy

Merci, je n'avais pas pensé à utiliser un traducteur  :Smile:  suis blonde  ::

----------


## odrey13

le probleme donc c 'est la pulpe de betterave et le mais mais bon la croquette avec des taux idéaux et des produits idéaux sur tous les points je ne l'ai pas trouvé encore

----------


## monconfetti

Bonjour,
J'ai  lu beaucoup de pages et j'aimerais avoir votre avis sur les croquettes LUPOSAN , je n'ai rien trouvé  ! Actuellement je leur donne Happy DOG NEUSEELAND ou ARFICA mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce n'est pas top !
Merci à vous ! ::

----------


## YenZ

Il me semble que j'avais déjà parlé de happy Dog car leur gamme suprême afrique est sans céréales.
Au final la gamme afrique est blindée de pomme de terre, pour 18% de viande, avec des taux bcp trop faibles et donc bcp de glucides, le pire est que c'est vendu 70/12.5kgs, soit 84/15kg, ce qui est ultra cher pour une qualité qui n'est même pas au rendez-vous.

La gamme neuseeland est par contre bcp plus abordable, mais blindée de céréales, avec encore une fois des taux trop faibles, même si niveau prix c'est déjà plus correct.

Quant à Luposan on en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois, certes c'est sans céréales, mais ça ne vaut rien, idem que Happy Dog Afrique, blindé de pomme de terre, très peu de viande, et des taux bcp bcp trop faibles... même si niveau tarifs c'est correct, mais ya une raison à cela, le fait que ce soit blindé de patate et de glucides, et pas de viande.

Regarde les 10 à 30 dernières pages tu y trouveras plusieurs marques de qualité avec ou sans céréales, si tu veux quelque chose qui est tout le temps en stock (contrairement à certaines marques importées souvent en rupture) et de bonne qualité, tu as Dog Lover's Gold par exemple, dispo sur dcs78.fr à 54 ou 55/15kgs ce qui reste très abordable pour un aliment de très bonne qualité.




> Continuation de suivi 
> Pas de souci pour la transition vers les Nutrivet normales  et pour mon  gros, je suis sidérée par l'aspect de son poil ! Il est vrai qu'il a  toujours eu un poil relativement doux mais là ... c'est du satin. Je  suis ravie.


Merci pour le suivi, la je viens de  recommander 27 kgs d'Acana car le zooplus espagnol a reçu du stock, et a  enfin remis les lots par 2 qu'ils avaient supprimé ya quelques  semaines, donc entre 93 et 100  les 2 sacs d'Acana ya pas photo j'ai en  acheté, mais je crois vraiment que je vais me laisser tenter par  Nutrivet, faut juste que j'arrive à trouver les conditionnements  "cadeaux" de zooplus de 1.5 kgs à l'achat, car j'ai pas envie d'acheter  12 kgs et de les avoir éventuellement sur les bras... (surtout que j'ai  un sac d'orijen adulte poulet de 13.5 kgs à écouler, si ça t"intéresse  d'ailleurs  ::  )




> oui tu as raison, je sais (gràce à toi  d'ailleurs lol) que la composition n'est pas idéale, mais bon comme j'ai  dit plus haut, j'ai essayé le BARF et les croquettes sans céréales  (origen et acana) sans que ça convienne pour Coyot Boy 
> Je me suis permis d'intervenir car j'ai un peu de recul maintenant sur  arden grange mais je précise toujours que ça convient dans mon cas  particulier et que ce ne sont pas pour autant les meilleurs croquettes  sur le marché


La compo n'est pas "idéale" certes, mais déjà bien meilleure que bcp d'autres compos que l'on trouve ailleurs...
Puis  si il n'y a que ça, ou même quelque chose de bcp moins bien, que ton  chien peut supporter, bah ya pas à hésiter, vaut mieux qu'il ait quelque  chose de moins bien sur le papier mais qu'il supporte bien plutôt qu'un  truc top qu'il ne peut pas supporter, les miens par exemple n'ont pas  pu supporter la nouvelle version d'orijen (80/20), c'était une vraie  catastrophe, alors que l'ancienne passait sans problèmes  ::

----------


## siju

> Merci pour le suivi, la je viens de  recommander 27 kgs d'Acana car le zooplus espagnol a reçu du stock, et a  enfin remis les lots par 2 qu'ils avaient supprimé ya quelques  semaines, donc entre 93 et 100  les 2 sacs d'Acana ya pas photo j'ai en  acheté, mais je crois vraiment que je vais me laisser tenter par  Nutrivet, faut juste que j'arrive à trouver les conditionnements  "cadeaux" de zooplus de 1.5 kgs à l'achat, car j'ai pas envie d'acheter  12 kgs et de les avoir éventuellement sur les bras... (surtout que j'ai  un sac d'orijen adulte poulet de 13.5 kgs à écouler, si ça t"intéresse  d'ailleurs  )


Ben ... maintenant que j'ai trouvé LA croquette je vais m'y tenir  ::  en plus je ne les trouve pas hors de prix. Sur zoo+ fr les 2 paquets de 12 kgs me reviennent à 92,98 avec la réduction pour commande de plus de 100 (avec 4 chiens et 5 chats j'ai pas de mal à les dépasser !) et mon plan de réduction de 3%.

----------


## monconfetti

Merci ,effectivement ça fait cher le kilo de patates ! 
J'ai vu sur le site "nourrir comme la nature " la marque gosbi  (agneau et riz), si on prend 30 kg ça revient à 3,54/kg ! Vous en pensez quoi ?
J'ai déjà essayé les DLG mais un de mes chiens ne les supportaient pas trop , diarrhées et ne grossissait pas , je suis passé aux ARDEN GRANGE (agneau) , pas mal , mais le dernier sac que j'ai commandé je trouvais l'odeur particulièrement repoussante (graisse rance ) !
J'attends votre réponse avec impatience car je veux changer des Happy dog , malgré un bon prix ( mon revendeur me fait 15% de réduction !)

----------


## Fahn

Gosbi est une bonne marque, sinon moi j'ai choisi de passer tout le monde aux Nutrivet, elles ont l'air très bien aussi!

----------


## Poupoune 73

après 2 semaines d'utilisation des orijen adult 80/20 je suis ravie, j'ai du abandonner le BARF car nous avons changé de région, ils ont parfaitement supporté le changement. selles moulées, compactes et sans odeur, 0 diahrée, poil superbe, bref impeccable en attendant de retrouver des fournisseurs de viande

----------


## YenZ

@Yeti : c'est cool si la transition BARF/croquettes s'est bien passée, mais j'en doutais pas vu qu'Orijen est ce qui se "rapproche" le plus du BARF  :: 


Sinon j'ai trouvé d'excellentes friandises  pour chiens et chats (voir furets), Gosbi, friandises qui ressemblent presque  exactement à ce que fait platinum pour les chiens...

Friandises platinum (chiens) =) http://shop.platinum-france.com/16-c...ve-recompenses

Gosbi (chiens et chats) 

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...ac1ma27m3.html  (port gratuit à 39€ d'achat)

ou  la même chose au même prix  http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/f...-de-300-g.html

ou sinon moins cher, ici (appelez pour commander) mais par 800 gr (90/95 bâtonnets) au lieu de 300 (environ 35 bâtonnets)

http://legosbishow.jimdo.com/gosbi/friandises/

Sinon  il y a aussi une autre sorte de friandises très très appétente, de très  bonne qualité, uniquement de la viande... mais très chère aussi !

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa7ma28m3.html
ou
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/3...on-creek-ranch

Il y a 3 gammes qui sont vendues, selon les gammes, par conditionnements de 80, 100, 170 ou 500 gr !
Avec  des prix au kilo, variant de 29.4€/kg pour la gamme "Western Grill" en  170 gr (uniquement ce conditionnement), à 38€/kg en prenant la gamme  "Chicken Tenders" par 100 gr, ou 32.4€/kg pour la même gamme mais par  500 gr, et jusqu'à 47.5€/kg pour le plus cher, la gamme "Duck Tenders"  en 80 gr (uniquement ce conditionnement).

Vous pouvez aussi  trouver dans la même marque d'autres gammes pour chiens/chats (et  certaines pour furets) mais toujours très cher ici

http://www.wanimo.com/marques/canyon-creek-ranch

Ils  font aussi de l'huile de saumon pas trop chère (sur NCLN) et  intéressante pur certains appétits difficiles, bref pas mal de bons  produits à tester pour ceux que ça intéresse  :Smile:

----------


## théouf

Bonjour a tous, j'ai une petite question, quelles marques de croquettes je peux acheter de bonnes qualitées mais en ne passant pas par internet?? je ne peux pas commander sur internet donc il me reste les animalerie ou les vétos.... Donc je peux prendre quoi?? Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

oulà... compliqué!!!
peut-être les outdog 500 de d*cathlon?

----------


## théouf

oui, ça j'en donnais mais il en veut plus..... il est compliqué en plus....

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour a tous, j'ai une petite question, quelles marques de croquettes je peux acheter de bonnes qualitées mais en ne passant pas par internet?? je ne peux pas commander sur internet donc il me reste les animalerie ou les vétos.... Donc je peux prendre quoi?? Merci


Bah rien ou presque... sauf real nature chez maxizoo je crois !
Mais pourquoi ne pas commander par internet ? Tu peux très bien payer par carte, par chèque, par virement sur certains sites, et même par paypal, ça laisse du choix en passant par internet, autant en croquettes qu'en moyens de paiement !
Quant à outdog de toute les manières c'est loin d'être une croquette de qualité, mais par contre très abordable.

----------


## théouf

Je ne peux rien commander par internet pas par mauvaise volontée mais parce que justement je n'ai ni carte bleue, ni chéquier, ni par paypal, sinon je l'aurais fait... je regarderais si j'ai un maxizoo par chez moi

----------


## YenZ

il reste le virement bancaire qui est possible, sur zooplus par exemple ! (et sur d'autres sites si tu leur demandes, et si tu ne paies pas de frais bancaires...)

----------


## théouf

Faut que je me renseigne si c'est possible.... faut que je vois ça avec ma banque...

----------


## Taysa

Tu es de quel region Theouf ?!

----------


## théouf

> Tu es de quel region Theouf ?!


Je suis en Vendée

----------


## Taysa

Demande a la compagnie des croquettes si il n'accepterait pas par virement bancaire direct  ::  
tu dis tu demande de la part de Taysa - Wendy et que c'est parceque tu n'as ni cheque ni CB

----------


## théouf

la compagnie des croquettes?? je connais pas du tout.... Ca se situe où?? Et ça se passe comment?? Merci en tout cas

----------


## Taysa

www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr 

Tu as leur numero sur la page du site

----------


## théouf

ok ok, merci, je vais voir ça

----------


## imported_Aurélie

Bonjour,
je suis super embété.....j'ai toujours nourris mes chiens a la marque nutrience, jamais eu aucun probleme , en plus super rapport qualité prix (43.50e les 15kg qui me font deux mois)j'ai une bouledogue francais et  une shiba inu
Seulement wanimo arrete de les distribuer car les tarifs ont augmenté...je ne trouve pas d autre site ou en acheté et je ne sais plus quoi prendre...
wanimo m'a proposé leurs nouvelles croquettes brit care...




> Composition
>  Commentaires sur le produitEcrire un commentaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'en pensez vous? que me conseiller vous?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour,
je suis super embété.....j'ai toujours nourris mes chiens a la marque nutrience, jamais eu aucun probleme , en plus super rapport qualité prix (43.50e les 15kg qui me font deux mois)j'ai une bouledogue francais et  une shiba inu
Seulement wanimo arrete de les distribuer car les tarifs ont augmenté...je ne trouve pas d autre site ou en acheté et je ne sais plus quoi prendre...
wanimo m'a proposé leurs nouvelles croquettes brit care...




> Composition
>  Commentaires sur le produitEcrire un commentaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'en pensez vous? que me conseiller vous?

----------


## Taysa

Il est a combien le brit care ? 

Perso dans ce budget je te conseillerais plutot le josera 26/16 sur lacompagniedescroquettes.fr

----------


## imported_Aurélie

50€ les 12kg
c'est  le meme que sur zooplus?

----------


## Taysa

Je doute tres fortement qu'il soit sur zooplus. 
Seule nourrir comme la natur et lacompagniedescroquettes le fournisseur logiquement, ceux sur zooplus comme par exemple le optiness, balance etc sont de moins bonnes qualitees que le poulet 26/16

----------


## imported_Aurélie

je regarde sur le site mais y en a un a 48e et un a 51€ alors que ce sont les memes???

----------


## Taysa

Si tu es en region rhone alpes tu les payes 48,90€ car il te livre lui meme sinon c'est les autres

----------


## imported_Aurélie

ben ya 5€ de fdp...

----------


## Taysa

Euh ca je ne sais pas je lui demande

----------


## Taysa

Effectivement pour 1sac c'est 5€ mais pour 2sacs l'envoi est gratuit

----------


## YenZ

Aurélie: prends le sur NCLN le port est gratuit !

----------


## imported_Aurélie

ah super merci!

----------


## imported_Aurélie

ya vraiment bcp de diff avec  celui de zooplus opitness car quand je compare les ingredient ca revient au meme casi a part que un c est mentionné les taux de viande et l autre non....

----------


## YenZ

La différence est qu'il n'y a pas plusieurs sources de glucides, mais uniquement du riz dans la gamme dispo sur ncln, il est aussi plus riche et il y a moins de glucides, et il est aussi moins cher par 2 sacs que sur zooplus !

Nutrience existe toujours sur wanimo (mais en adulte petite et moyenne race), animaleriedunet, et canineo, avec de petits conditionnements, donc cher, tu paieras moins cher avec une qualité un peu meilleure avec Josera 26/16 poulet/riz.

nutrience =) http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq...rience-sf1891/

Tu peux le trouver en 15 kgs ici (mais très cher par rapport à ce que tu paies)

http://www.poils-et-plumes.com/114-a...utrience-chien

----------


## imported_Aurélie

oui c'est sur wanimo que je le prenais mais pas ceux la  :Smile:  et effectivement je l ai trouvé ailleur mais tres tres cher
finalement jai pris sur zooplus a 35€ le sac avec les reducs

----------


## odrey13

bon je commande habituellement des croquettes acana adult small 

j'ai commandé le paquet de 6K8 , et ce sont les croquettes acana adult small formula 
et ce n'est pas la meme composition que les anciennes alors que le site ce n'est pas marqué , je comptais les revoyer mais bien sur le site veux que je paye les frais de retour donc je suis en train de voir avec eux , car ils avaient qu'a actualiser leur site . 
C un site tres connu surtout . 

Déjà c de la pomme de terre a la place du riz , ca pas grave je trouve
mais au lieux de 33% de proteines il y en a 32 
au lieu de 17 % de graisses il y en a 19 
et le calcium est a 1.7% , je trouve ca beaucoup 
et le phosphore est 1.1% 

Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?

----------


## YenZ

C'est normal la compo d'Acana a changé, tout comme Orijen, ce que j'avais déjà indiqué quelques pages en arrière.
Il suffisait de te rendre sur le site d'acana en FR et ENG pour voir la différence entre ancienne et nouvelle formule, certes le site est en tort de ne pas avoir changé la formule sur son site alors qu'il a reçu la nouvelle formule en stock, mais de là à vouloir renvoyer le produit, je trouve que c'est un peu abusif à mon gout...

ancienne =) http://www.championpetfoods.com/acan...=ACANA-asb.pdf
nouvelle =) http://www.championpetfoods.com/acan...=ACANA-asb.pdf

La nouvelle formule est tout aussi bien ou meilleure que l'ancienne, bien plus de chondroprotecteurs et une seule source de céréale au lieu de 2 comme glucides ; l'avoine, les pois, et la patate à la place du riz brun sur l'ancienne formule.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu as 19% au lieu de 17 ou 16 que ça va tout changer et que le chien va grossir, le seul bémol serait le taux de calcium et le rapport Ca/Ph un peu élevé par rapport à l'ancienne formule, mais bon pas de quoi fouetter un chat non plus, surtout pour un seul sac.

Le site dont tu parles doit être pets-animalia, mais à leur décharge les compos des marques changent plus ou moins régulièrement (comme PP par ex qui ne prévient personne alors que ça change en moins bien), et il est difficile de penser à tout mettre à jour à chaque changement, certes ils étaient au courant car ils sont importateurs (via NiD France qui est la même boite) et ils auraient donc du changer, mais ce n'est pas comme si la nouvelle formule était à chier par rapport à l'ancienne ce qui justifierait le renvoi, là à mon avis c'est complètement inutile.

EDIT : au temps pour moi, à priori le site "incriminé" n'était pas pets-animalia mais wanimo... !

----------


## Fahn

Sauf si le chien a des problèmes urinaires déjà, là ça pose vraiment problème vu les taux trop élevés.

----------


## YenZ

Taux trop élevés c'est discutable, 1.7% de Ca c'est un peu élevé, mais ça reste encore dans les normes ( Ca entre 1 et 2), sachant qu'un chien n'est pas un chat (les premiers étant moins fragiles), et que les sensibilités, et ce qui peut être supporté, est très variable d'un animal à un autre, on peut considérer que c'est élevé si l'animal a un problème urinaire/rénal.

----------


## Taysa

Ganja se prenant pour bibendum on a decider de la repasser sur une gamme sans cereales du tout. 
La on a beau reduire etc la pauvre continue a gonfler alors que sous applaws c'etait tres bien. 

Entre Orijen ou Sierra mountain ? J'aurais dis le sierra mais je demande quand meme  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YenZ

Bah dans ce cas reprends Applaws, poulet ou poulet/agneau, dispo sur e-zooo et petmeds  :: 
Orijen est plus riche, TOTW Sierra bcp moins, donc plus de glucides, et pas de chondroprotecteurs, logiquement Orijen la ferait moins grossir mais impossible de savoir sans tester...

----------


## Taysa

Nan plus d'applaws vendu trop cher a mon gout sur les sites en question  :Smile:  

Orijen ya des chondo ? A bah vais partir sur orijen alors ! 

J'avais tester mais l'ancienne compo y'a un moment deja

----------


## Taysa

Pas vu de applaws sur e-zoo seulement 3 marques : Rc, purina, dog show

----------


## YenZ

ici =) http://www.e-zooo.com/Croquettes-chien/Applaws

Tu as mal lu mon post, ce n'est pas e-zoo mais e-zooo !!  ::

----------


## Taysa

Pardon c'est google qui m'a donner ca  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Comme je le pensais ils le vendent super cher

----------


## YenZ

Un peu cher mais pas exorbitant non plus, d'autant plus que tu as 5% à la première commande, et possibilité d'avoir des réductions (un peu) avantageuses ici

http://www.e-zooo.com/epages/1715190...steller-Rabatt

----------


## Taysa

8€ le kg allrs que je le payais de mon coté 3-4€ le kg grand max si c'est cher.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vais opter pour orijen je le touche beaucoup moins cher  ::  
on verra bien merci de ta reponse !

----------


## YenZ

8€/kg par sac de 2 kgs c'est normal, faut comparer ce qui est comparable...
On est à 4.48€/kg par gros sac, et jusqu'à 4.25€/kg avec réduction, donc certes ça reste surement plus cher que ce que tu payais, mais au moins tu n'as pas 60 sacs en stock  :: 
D'autant plus que toi tu avais acheté une palette, donc forcément ça revient pas du tout au même prix que lorsque tu achètes 1, 2 ou 3 sacs...
 Mais si tu touches Orijen moins cher alors ya pas à hésiter, fais gaffe quand même la nouvelle formule ne convient pas du tout à certains chiens qui supportaient l'ancienne formule (voir les coms sur zooplus par exemple, c'est aussi le cas sur les miens qui ne supportent pas le 80/20 alors qu'ils supportaient très bien le 70/30)

----------


## Taysa

J'avais acheter par palette car dernier stock et seul moyen d'en avoir  ::  
pas pour le prix  :Smile:  

Mais ui je vais tenter on verra si ca passe pas j'essayerais le totw ! 

Applaws etait top mais elle buvait comme des trous

----------


## odrey13

effectivement c'est wanimo , par contre ils sont d'accord si je veux renvoyer le sac et ils m 'enverront une etiquette prepayée pour le retour , donc très serieux . 
Tu as sans doute raison pour les taux  , ce n'est pas tres grave mais je trouvais ca quand meme un peu elevée . 
Par contre plus de riz ca c'est un bon point .

----------


## odrey13

jusqu'a combien on peut aller pour le taux de calcium sur des petits chiens adultes ?

----------


## YenZ

Idéalement pas au-dessus de 1.5, après ça peut très bien aller jusqu'à 1.6/1.7 mais au-dessus ça commence à faire bcp.

----------


## odrey13

merci YenZ  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Plus important que le taux de Ca absolu, il faut calculer le rapport phosphocalcique ( Ca / P ), idéalement entre 1.1 et 1.2 pour un adulte, plus largement entre 1 et 1.5.

----------


## odrey13

je sais pas vous mais pour le moment j'ai pas trouvé la croquette parfaite , avec les taux parfaits et la composition parfaite 

et pourtant je cherche, il y a toujours un truc qui va pas

----------


## siju

> je sais pas vous mais pour le moment j'ai pas trouvé la croquette parfaite , avec les taux parfaits et la composition parfaite 
> 
> et pourtant je cherche, il y a toujours un truc qui va pas


Pour les taux je ne sais pas trop mais après avoir moi aussi beaucoup cherché et essayé pas mal de "marques", propl**, eukanu** (c'était avant que je ne découvre ce post), TOTW je suis tombée sur les Nutrivet instinct et là j'y reste ! J'ai 3 loulou aux Nutrivet normales et 1 aux Dietetic et c'est génial, ils aiment, leur poil est beaucoup plus beau et aucun problème "d'élimination". 
Désolée si mon avis fait un peu propagande publicitaire mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de défaut à ces croquettes sauf peut-être leur prix et encore ...

----------


## m.b.

> je sais pas vous mais pour le moment j'ai pas trouvé la croquette parfaite , avec les taux parfaits et la composition parfaite 
> 
> et pourtant je cherche, il y a toujours un truc qui va pas


Sans parler du fait que même si tu trouves LA croquette idéale, elle ne conviendra pas forcément à ton chien. 
Il y a peu de temps quelqu'un disait ici ou côté croquette chat : le mieux est l'ennemi du bien. 
On se prend tous beaucoup la tête avec ces croquettes...  ::

----------


## odrey13

les nutrivet je les ai vu mais j'ai trouvé qu'en paquet de 12K , bien trop gros pour mes petites chiennes

----------


## YenZ

Ça existe aussi en 1.5 kgs, mais je sais que zooplus envoyait ces petits paquets en "cadeaux" aux gens qui commandaient de l'Orijen, lors du lancement du Nutrivet, afin de leur faire découvrir cette marque qui est à peu près l'équivalent d'Orijen.
Sur le site de Nutrivet il n'y a que les sacs de 12 kgs, du coup je ne sais pas si il y a moyen d'acheter ces sacs de 1.5 kgs histoire de tester, faudrait les contacter pour savoir si c'est possible d'acheter ou d'avoir gratuitement de petites quantités.

----------


## odrey13

oui c une bonne idee 

c'est aussi riche qu origen non ? Du coup il y a peut etre des chiens qui ne vont pas les supporter , c dommage dacheter 12K si ca ne va pas

----------


## odrey13

vous pensez quoi des bosch 

Viandes de volaille déshydratées, orge, maïs, graisse animale, riz (min. 5 %), viande d'agneau (min. 5 %), farine de blé, blé, remoulage de blé, uf entier en poudre, hydrolysat de viande, poisson, pulpe de betteraves déshydratées, graine de lin, pois, viande, levure (déshydratée), chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, poudre de coquillage (min. 0,1 %), poudre de chicorée.

*Analyse moyenne : 
*Protéines 25,00 %
Lipides 14,00 %
Cellulose brute 2,50 %
Cendres brutes 6,00 %
Calcium 1,15 %
Phosphore 0,95 %
Sodium 0,30 %
Potassium 0,50 %
Magnésium 0,12 %
Energie métabolisable 3798kcal/kg



quelqu'un disait que c'etait une sous marque d origen , cest vrai ?

la compo me fait un peu penser aux arden grange

----------


## odrey13

et aussi ca a sans doute ete dit mais la pulpe de betterave est ce vraiment nocif ou bien est ce juste que cela n'apporte rien aux chiens

----------


## YenZ

> vous pensez quoi des bosch 
> 
> Viandes de volaille déshydratées, orge, maïs, graisse animale, riz (min. 5 %), viande d'agneau (min. 5 %), farine de blé, blé, remoulage de blé, uf entier en poudre, hydrolysat de viande, poisson, pulpe de betteraves déshydratées, graine de lin, pois, viande, levure (déshydratée), chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, poudre de coquillage (min. 0,1 %), poudre de chicorée.
> 
> *Analyse moyenne : 
> *Protéines 25,00 %
> Lipides 14,00 %
> Cellulose brute 2,50 %
> Cendres brutes 6,00 %
> ...


Que c'est blindé de céréales, orge, maïs, blé, riz, farine de blé, remoulage de blé, on peut difficilement faire pire comme diverses sources de céréales...
D'ailleurs le prix veut tout dire, 40/15kg et 70/30kg (sans compter les réductions de 5 à 15% possibles), à ce prix impossible d'avoir de la qualité.
Je ne sais pas qui a dit que c'était une sous marque d'Orijen, mais surement pas, c'est une sous marque tout court !
Quant à la compo je préfère encore largement celle d'Arden Grange selon les gammes, mais en tout cas ce n'est pas comparable, ni qualitativement, ni en terme de prix ; la pulpe de betterave n'est pas vraiment nocive en soit, mais une source de fibres très discutable, et pas forcément utile sachant qu'on peut la remplacer par autre chose.

----------


## odrey13

dans un commentaire sur wanimo

merci pour ton avis sur la pulpe de betterave

----------


## odrey13

il parle des biosch 

Je choisis toujours des croquettes naturelles et non testées sur les animaux (je parle de vivisection, pas de l'appétence) ; Mon chien les a bien aimées, lui qui est devenu un peu plus délicat avec l'âge les digère très bien.
Cependant, au niveau de l'appétence il a apparemment préféré les Biosch qui sont pourtant la "sous marque" de Orijen.
Chacun ses goûts  :Smile: "

----------


## bouba92

je viens de recevoir un sac de GOSBI sur le paquet c écrit 1.9 de calcium et sur l'étiquette en français ( collée apres) on est à 1,6 ....Le phosphore est à1. Coment calcule t on le ratio?

----------


## Taysa

Tu as commander ou ? 

Parceque sur le sac d'une "cliente" j'ai que 1.9 moi

----------


## bouba92

NCLN, je crois

----------


## odrey13

est ce qu'il y a une viande mieux pour les chiens agneau , poulet ?

----------


## Fahn

Je pense, après je me base uniquement sur mon expérience personnelle, que la viande blanche est mieux supportée par les chiens.

----------


## odrey13

merci c'est ce que je pensais 

est qu'il y a une difference niveau qualité entre pomme de terre et fecule de pomme de terre dans les croquettes 
je me tate de reprendre les now mais c'est de la fecule de pomme de terre 

j'aurai bien pris acana prairie mais j'ai peur que les croquettes soit de grosses tailles pour mes puces

----------


## odrey13

merci c'est tres gentil , effectivement j'avais vu cette marque qui semble tres bien , mais j'ai eu peur en fait que les croquettes soient trop grosses . Elles sont de quelles tailles ?

----------


## YenZ

Elles sont pas grosses du tout, j'avais déjà posté une photo comparative avec les TOTW mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus.
En gros elles ressemblent à ça =) 

Soit à peu près la même taille qu'Acana voir un peu plus petit, et surtout elles sont un peu plus friables, moins dures que les Acana (et possibilité d'humidifier légèrement pour ramollir encore plus)

----------


## odrey13

super merci a vous 2 , effectivement elles sont pas tres grosses , les acana le souci c qu'elles sont dures , donc si elles sont plus friables ca devrait le faire . 

Y a que des gros conditionnements ? 
Je vais aller regarder

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ahben je viens de voir qu'il y avait des sacs de 5 kilos

----------


## YenZ

Oui ya des sacs de 5 kgs mais forcément bien plus chers, soit tu rajoutes un truc à au moins 3 € pour avoir 35€ d'achat et ainsi éviter de payer les 4€ de port, soit tu paies le sac à 32€ + le port.

----------


## odrey13

tu les avais essayé Yenz t'en etais content ?

----------


## YenZ

Oui oui j'avais déjà essayé sur 2 ou 3 gros sacs, j'en étais très content, c'était parfait pour Faya, mais Dixy les supportait parfois moyennement ce qui m'a incité à changer, à mon avis un des meilleurs rapport qualité/prix.

----------


## odrey13

d'accord , merci 
c'est sur que quand on a plusieurs chiens c 'est pas evident de trouver la bonne croquette pour tout le monde

----------


## odrey13

combien de temps peut on garder des croquettes dans un container ?

----------


## YenZ

Idéalement 3 mois max, mais ça peut être un peu plus  ::

----------


## odrey13

merci  j'ai calculé il me faut a peu pres 3,5 kilos par mois de croquettes

----------


## vans

j'aurai une question sur les croquettes X-Small Ageing +12 de chez RC, pensez vous que ces croquettes conviennent à un chien de 12 ans et + ou est ce juste du marketing ?
Je pose cette question car ma chienne va sur ses 13ans t je me demmandait si cela vallait la peine de prendre ces croquettes là.

voici la composition : 
*COMPOSITION:* riz, farine de maïs, maïs, viandes de volaille  déshydratées, graisses animales, gluten de maïs, isolat de protéines  végétales L.I.P.*, hydrolysat de protéines animales, pulpe de chicorée,  sels minéraux, huile de poisson, huile de soja, tomate déshydratée  (source de lycopène), téguments et graines de psyllium (1%),  fructo-oligosaccharides, hydrolysat de levure (source de manno  oligosaccharides), huile de bourrache, extraits de thé vert et de raisin  (sources de polyphénols), extrait de rose dInde (source de lutéine).

*ADDITIFS(par kg):*  Additifs nutritionnels : Vitamine A : 30200 UI, Vitamine D3 : 800 UI,  E1 (Fer) : 48 mg, E2 (Iode) : 4,8 mg, E4 (Cuivre) : 9 mg, E5 (Manganèse)  : 62 mg, E6 (Zinc) : 187 mg, E8 (Sélénium) : 0,1 mg -  Additifstechnologiques : Triphosphate pentasodique : 3,5 g -  Conservateurs - Antioxygènes.

*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES:*  Protéine: 24% - Matières grasses: 16% - Cendres brutes: 5% - Fibres  alimentaires brutes: 1.8% - Par kg: EPA/DHA: 4.5 g - Phosphore: 5.5  g.*L.I.P.: protéine sélectionnée pour sa très haute digestibilité.

----------


## Taysa

Ce ne sont pas du tout de bonnes croquettes ! 
Surtout au prix vendus

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ vans: ces croquettes ne conviennent pas du tout pour un chien, quel que soit son âge et sa race!! principal ingrédient: le maïs. céréale (dans une alimentation pour carnivore???) qui ne fait que transiter par le tube digestif sans être digérée. regarde p63 de ce topic YenZ avait listé une majorité de marques de qualité.

----------


## vans

> @ vans: ces croquettes ne conviennent pas du tout pour un chien, quel que soit son âge et sa race!! principal ingrédient: le maïs. céréale (dans une alimentation pour carnivore???) qui ne fait que transiter par le tube digestif sans être digérée. regarde p63 de ce topic YenZ avait listé une majorité de marques de qualité.


je te remercie.
Du coup je trouve super chez ces croquette pour juste des céréales. 
Je vais aller voir cette page et si j'ai des question, je reviendrai  :Smile:

----------


## vans

quelqu'un d'entre vous utilise les Croquettes pour chien Orijen Senior, si oui serait il possible de poster une photo pour que je vois la taille des croquettes car je trouve nul par la taille et si elles sont trop grosse ma chienne n'en voudra pas.
Merci d'avance

----------


## pomku

Bonsoir,

Les Orijen senior ne sont pas grosses et sont plates. Elles sont quasiment identiques en taille aux Orijen adulte standard, soit à peu de chose près la taille d'une pièce d'1 centime d'euro qui aurait été un peu concassée...  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

@vans: vas-y trèèèèèèèèès doucement pour introduire les orijen, c'est tellement au-dessus de ce que vendent la très grande majorité des marques que le temps d'adaptation du tube digestif peut être très très long  :: 

edit: oui les orijen sont très petites

----------


## vans

> @vans: vas-y trèèèèèèèèès doucement pour introduire les orijen, c'est tellement au-dessus de ce que vendent la très grande majorité des marques que le temps d'adaptation du tube digestif peut être très très long 
> 
> edit: oui les orijen sont très petites


Merci pour le conseil d'adaptation.

Le soucis c'est que ma chienne ne croque pas du tout ces croquettes actuelles (RC) donc faut que je prennent des toutes petites. C'est pour cela que je vous ai demander une photo.

Faudrait que je vois pour avoir soit un échantillon soit acheter un petit paquet pour voir à quoi elle resemble et si ma chienne les apprécit car elle est aussi tres tres compliquée.

----------


## pomku

> @vans: vas-y trèèèèèèèèès doucement pour introduire les orijen, c'est tellement au-dessus de ce que vendent la très grande majorité des marques que le temps d'adaptation du tube digestif peut être très très long 
> 
> edit: oui les orijen sont très petites


Alors là, je confirme ! Passer de RC à Orijen, faut y aller mollo, c'est le jour et la nuit !!!
Pour info, je te mets une photo d'Orijen Senior et aussi une photo de Gosbi mini (j'ai le même souci, un de mes chiens ne mange que de minuscules croquettes...)

Orijen senior (à côté d'une pièce de 1 ct d'euro)

. 

Gosbi mini (à côté d'une pièce de 1 ct d'euro)

----------


## Taysa

Il existe de tout petit paquets de Orijen sur zooplus. 

Moi aussi je repasse sur orijen la j'ai commander les sacs on verra bien

----------


## vans

merci pour la photo.
Je les trouve quand meme assez grosse pour ma chienne. Je vais pour le moment avancer dans mon stock de croquette et je commanderai un petit paquet pour tester.

Je donne a ma chienne avec ses croquettes une ou une demie cuisse de poulet. Donc en gros de ce que vous me dite, c'est que la cuisse de poulet est plus bénéfique que les RC

----------


## odrey13

elles sont vraiment petites les origen je trouve , ma chihuahua arrivait a les manger

----------


## m.b.

Plus petit qu'un centime c'est trop gros ? Mais tu as déjà trouvé des croquettes plus petite que ça ?

----------


## Taysa

Les miniwell de josera sont tres petites apparament. 

J'ai recu en test aujourd'hui le nouveau "applaws" donc on va voir tout ca mais a 1ere vue la croquette plait bien deja de part la texture, odeur etc

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Mes croquettes sont plus de trois mois en containers, vraiment plus. Mais apres les miens ne sont pas hermetiques donc lair passe et pas de moisissure. et de temps en temps faut les remuer


Au bout d'un mois tes croquettes ainsi stockées commencent à perdre significativement leur valeur nutritive - au bout de "vraiment plus de trois mois", il ne leur reste plus grand chose comme vitamines et acides gras essentiels ! Tu devrais acheter des sacs plus petits.

----------


## Taysa

Miniwell de gosbi pas josera pardon me suis planter !

----------


## natbn

Pour les croquettes (chien) moi je prends simplement du Royal Canin (à acheter en jardinerie), j'ai comparé sur des sites pour savoir si cela était équilibré et meilleure note...... chose confirmée par la véto. Si vous avez un grand chien (environ 25 kg et plus) les sacs vendus en jardinerie offrent souvent 3 kg gratuits et des cartes de fidélité permettant un sac de 15 à 18 kg gratuit au bout de 10 achats (ce n'est pas négligeable).
choco

----------


## pomku

> Pour les croquettes (chien) moi je prends simplement du Royal Canin (à acheter en jardinerie), j'ai comparé sur des sites pour savoir si cela était équilibré et meilleure note...... chose confirmée par la véto. Si vous avez un grand chien (environ 25 kg et plus) les sacs vendus en jardinerie offrent souvent 3 kg gratuits et des cartes de fidélité permettant un sac de 15 à 18 kg gratuit au bout de 10 achats (ce n'est pas négligeable).
> choco


La majorité des vétos vendent du RC. Ils ne vont pas dire que c'est de la m*rde ! Business is business... Quand j'ai adopté mes chiens, ils mangeaient du RC (ce que donnait la FA). On a lentement et sûrement changé de marque pour aller vers celles qui privilégient viandes et pas céréales. Mes loulous ont cessé de produire des bouses, leur poil s'est considérablement adouci et ils pètent la forme (et QUE la forme ! :Smile: ) sans compter que, comme ils sont tous deux castrés, ils ont cessé de s'empater !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Miniwell de gosbi pas josera pardon me suis planter !


Non Taysa, tu avais raison. Si je ne me trompe pas, "Miniwell", c'est chez Josera. Chez Gosbi c'est "Mini Gosbi".

----------


## Taysa

Oui oui mais du coup c'est les mini gosbi qui sont tres petites ! 
Suis paumee mdr

----------


## MuzaRègne

> J'avais pas vraiment prevu davoir des deces en cours de route figure toi ...
> Et perso meme a part ca,je prefere acheté du mieux en gros, que moins bien en petit .


Je ne pouvais pas le savoir, tu en parlais comme si c'était un état de fait habituel pour toi.
D'autre part, ce n'est pas un bon plan d'acheter "mieux" pour laisser traîner une fois ouvert, tu te retrouves au final la moitié du temps avec un aliment qui n'a pas la qualité pour laquelle tu as payé au départ, tu crois faire des éconmies en achetant de gros sacs mais au final tu y perds niveau qualité prix.

----------


## vans

m.b. : les RC XS-mini sont des toutes petites croquettes. 
Mais bon ma chienne avait la gamme mini avant (elles étaient un peu plus grosses) donc si je prends les orijen, elle devrait les manger.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## la_puce

Petite question un sac de croquette non ouvert peut se garder combien de temps une fois la dluo passé ? 

J'ai un sac de totw qui périme en nov et mon toutou est décédé ...

----------


## draks

> J'ai un sac de totw qui périme en nov et mon toutou est décédé ...


pour totw, je le garderai pas plus de 2 mois après la date. Les croquettes sans céréales se dégradent plus vite, donc mieux vaut faire attention.

----------


## Mayday

Que pensez-vous de la gamme nutrivet ? Ma chienne semble les aimer.

Voici la composition d'un échantillon que j'ai reçu :
http://fiches.nutrivet.fr/FT%20ENERG...UTRITIONAL.jpg

----------


## Poupoune 73

les miens ont orijen adult pour l'instant et j'aimerais bien tenter nutrivet après, vu les difficutés à se fournir. où t'es-tu procuré des échantillons? je voudrais tester avant d'acheter 12kg  ::

----------


## Mayday

Sute à une commande d'orijen sur zooplus.es, ils m'ont envoyé un échant' avec.
Je les avais vues auparavant dans un magasin près de chez moi (la Croquetterie). Elles m'avaient paru intéressantes, sauf pour le prix lol.

----------


## la_puce

> pour totw, je le garderai pas plus de 2 mois après la date. Les croquettes sans céréales se dégradent plus vite, donc mieux vaut faire attention.


Ok merci, je vais essayer de le revendre alors

----------


## Fahn

> Sute à une commande d'orijen sur zooplus.es, ils m'ont envoyé un échant' avec.
> Je les avais vues auparavant dans un magasin près de chez moi (la Croquetterie). Elles m'avaient paru intéressantes, sauf pour le prix lol.


Bah elles sont pas plus chères que les Orijen.

----------


## Mayday

Je parlais du prix en magasin qui était exorbitant  :: , je suis pas allé voir sur le net.

----------


## Fahn

Ah! Je n'en ai jamais trouvées en magasin, Nutrivet.

----------


## Mayday

C'est un nouveau magasin spécialisé dans l'alimentation chiens chats qui vient d'ouvrir. J'étais allé y faire un tour par curiosité, il m'avait parlé des nutrivet car c'est une gamme sans céréales. Il a des produits intéressants mais les prix sont moins avantageux que sur le net.

----------


## Fahn

Les prix sont encore plus intéressants sur le Zoo+NL!

----------


## Mayday

Merci pour l'info, je vais aller y jeter un oeil.

----------


## Mayday

@ Yenz : Pourrais-tu me donner ton opinion sur les nutrivet instinct stp ?   :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Le nouveau applaws plus que correct pour le moment ! 

Nutrivet bizarrement leur 80% de viandes annoncés quand tu cumules dans la compo tu tombes pas sur 80 contrairement a orijen.

----------


## Poupoune 73

réponse de YenZ:

Concernant Nutrivet c'est une excellente alternative, clairement l'alternative à Orijen (si ce n'est les protéines d'épeautre mais c'est un détail), en plus en ce moment il y a 10% de réduc pour une première commande (tu peux te faire livrer chez ta mère si tu as déjà commandé à ton adresse actuelle), 5% en s'inscrivant à la newsletter (code envoyé sous 24h), 5% à partir de 100 €, et 3 à 5% (sur 1 à 3 ans) de réduction selon le programme de fidélité auquel tu souscris ou pas (dispo après quelques commandes, 3 à peu près).

----------


## Kybou!

C'est assez étrange pour le Nutrivet pq le rapport phospho-calcique est plutôt désastreux ... Mais bon, je n'y connais rien contrairement à toi Yenz ...

----------


## Mayday

merci yeti  :: 

Admettons que je fasse une grosse commande, combien de temps pourrais-je stocker des sacs qui n'ont pas été ouverts?

----------


## Riry

.

----------


## Taysa

YenZ, muzaregne et les autres HELP besoin d'aide pour le coup,

Taysa est en IR (insuffisance renale) donc j'en deduis d'avance que le veto va me dire de prendre une alimentation specialisée donc je prend les devants  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Les croquettes pour IR sont super cher (5€ le kg pour les moins cher sur wanimo) savez vous sinon ou je peux en trouver des moins cher ? ai t'on obliger de donner des croq specialiser car la compo est vraiment degeu quoi c'est riz / mais :/

----------


## mimine

pour un chien en cas d'insuffisance rénale, je dirais une alimentation sans AUCUN glucide ni amidon.

As tu envisagé de passer au BARF pour la soulager ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Perso je me tournerais vers un BARF modifié - je te mets le lien vers l'article ici .
En gros, protéines de très haute qualité (jaune d'oeuf, volaille crue) en quantité modérée, beaucoup de graisses, pas d'os, pas de céréales mais plutôt de la patate douce. C'est ce que je donnais à Picotte quand elle a eu des problèmes de reins.

----------


## Taysa

Merci de vos conseils et du lien qui sont super interessant mais je n'ai pas du tout les capacitees de faire barfer. Encore moins la si elle est malade. 

Sans aucun glucide ni amidon mais donc ya pas ca en croquettes en fait

----------


## MuzaRègne

Les glucides ne posent pas de problèmes en soi en cas d'IR, c'est le phosphore, donc, il faut des protéines de très bonne qualité et des sources de glucides pauvres en phosphore (et de gras). Tu ne peux pas avoir un aliment pour IR sans glucides car le taux de protéines va être revu à la baisse, et donc c'est compensé avec plus de gras et des glucides, et pas juste avec le gras. Mais plus important encore que donner moins de protéines, il faut donner des prot. de meilleure qualité, c'est pour ça que perso je passerais au frais : parce que ce sont les protéines de meilleure qualité possible. Après dans les aliments médicalisés je ne sais pas, si c'est fait avec les éternels mêmes sources, viandes cuites et recuites .... certaines marques mettent des protéines traitées (hydrolysées), il faut voir mais je t'avoue que je ne connais pas du tout.

----------


## Taysa

Pour taysa elle a quand meme atteint un stade ou elle failli y passer, donc il faut un regime pauvres en proteines. Sur le lien donner ils disent bien que pour un chien a resultat moyen ca passe mais que sinon le regim pauvre en proteines doit s'appliquer

----------


## draks

Pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas vu, reportage sur les croquettes dans l'emission capitale dimanche dernier:

http://www.myskreen.com/emission/426...-l-heure-d-ete

(cliquez sur replay pour le voir)

Ils ont parlé de pas mal de choses, dont les mycotoxines. Par contre ils parlent pas des croquettes sans céréales alors qu'un industriel dit que pour faire des croquettes il faut forcement des céréales...

----------


## bouba92

Oui, c'est vraiment dommage qu'ils n'aient pas parlé des sans céréales puisque les problèmes viennent surtout de l'utilisation des céréales ds les croquettes ( digestion/ assimilation/mycotoxines)! A ce propos un lien tres intéressant à lire sur le forum public de la SNAC :

http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%...6d_xyFDkf9EWhQ

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Pour taysa elle a quand meme atteint un stade ou elle failli y passer, donc il faut un regime pauvres en proteines. Sur le lien donner ils disent bien que pour un chien a resultat moyen ca passe mais que sinon le regim pauvre en proteines doit s'appliquer


Oui il faut baisser les protéines, mais d'une manière ou d'une autre il faut bien en donner quand même, aucun être vivant ne peut survivre sans protéines - donc, pour un IR il est vraiment important qu'elles soient d'excellente qualité.

----------


## Taysa

Mais donc orijen devrait etre ce qui est de mieux alors qu'on le deconseille fortement, justement du mal a comprendre

----------


## MuzaRègne

Parce qu'il y a quand même beaucoup de protéines, même si elles sont de bonne qualité (et c'est relatif : ça sera toujours moins bien que de la viande crue de conso humaine, que tu choisis / trie ...), pour un IR déclaré il faut moins que ça, tu vas plutôt aller chercher "le minimum vital".

----------


## Taysa

Donc faut vraiment que je donne les croquettes qu'il prescrit au final ? 

Fais flic de pas pouvoir passer au barf serieux .......

----------


## odrey13

odrey ma york de 14 ans et soit a l'alimentation ménagere soit aux hill's K/D pour insuffisance renale , elle a egalement des problemes cardiaques . 

Apres ma chienne est de petite taille donc meme les hill's ne me revienne pas trop cher , ce sont les croquettes que mon veto m'a conseillé .

----------


## Taysa

J'hesite entre plusieurs marques car sur zooplus on les trouves a prix convenable a peu pres 5€ le kg

Ya les virbac, les royal canin et veterinary diet tout en renal a peu pres au meme prix.

Mais je vais deja voir avec lui demain matin si elle en a réellement besoin car au final il sait meme pas ce qu'elle ca !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur le zooplus.es je trouve les virbac renal a 89.90 les 15kg.
Me reste plus qu'a trouver des codes  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Aouch mais c'est quand même cher ... elle pèse combien la louloute ?

----------


## Taysa

Et c'est les deuxieme moins cher que j'ai trouver ^^ (y'a qu'une seule marque en dessous mais je sais pas m'inspire pas). 

Elle fais 25kg logiquement

----------


## Taysa

Pas besoin de croquettes renal du coup suis sauvee lol 

Que pensez vous des cotecan maxima sans cereales 70/30 ? Niveau compo ? 
Pour taysa qui doit avoir le must que conseillerez vous sachant qu'elle dst atteinte de la maladie d'addison donc faut pas des taux abusés

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon tant mieux pour Taysa (et pour ton porte monnaie !) si elle n'a pas besoin d'un régime spécial IR, mais du coup j'ai fait un peu de recherche là dessus et j'ai pas mal de choses intéressantes, je sais pas trop où en parler, peut être sur les sujets croquettes chien et chat, mais ça concerne aussi (peut être même surtout) l'alimentation maison, je sais pas où mettre ça. Ou alors dans le sujet" chats IRC" déjà, bref.

En gros, le maïs est à peu près le pire ingrédient possible pour un animal insuffisant rénal (chronique ou aigu). Et le blanc d'oeuf est la meilleure source de protéines possible (cuit). Étonnamment (ou pas, selon si vous êtes naïfs ou pas ...), on trouve du maïs (et encore pire, du gluten de maïs) dans plein d'aliments soit disant pour chiens/chats IR. Même si j'ai pas besoin de le faire pour Taysa, je crois que je vais quand même calculer une ration ménagère IR, et comparer avec un aliment médicalisé du commerce, qu'on rigole.

----------


## Taysa

Et du coup ti me conseillerais quels marques sachant que le menager je peux vraiment pas ;( 

La de toute maniere elle ne mange pas hormis viande hachée + jaune d'oeuf et gruyere

----------


## MuzaRègne

S'il faut du rénal je saurais pas te dire, je ne connais pas les différents aliments disponibles ... pas RC en tout cas vu ce que j'ai vu, maintenant y'a peut être des trucs corrects.
Sinon, si ses reins ont besoin d'être ménagés le mieux comme viande c'est le viande de dinde rouge (cuisse quoi, pas le blanc), et blanc d'oeuf (cuit) plutôt que jaune - sauf que le jaune d'oeuf niveau appétence on fait pas mieux, donc si elle a du mal, vaut mieux qu'elle mange du jaune d'oeuf que rien du tout !

Sinon, je suis allée voir le cotecnica maxima, ça a l'air plutôt pas mal je trouve.

----------


## Taysa

Du coup j'ai commander du maxima je le touche a prix plus qu'interessant donc je vais tester

----------


## soleil de floride

> Du coup j'ai commander du maxima je le touche a prix plus qu'interessant donc je vais tester


Une amie m'avait parlé de ces croquettes par rapport à son chien. 
Tu les commandes où, j'aimerai bien voir les prix .

----------


## Taysa

www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr 

Mais je les payent pas du tout ce prix la pour ma part  ::

----------


## Ode77

Bonjour que pensez vous des croquettes Hill's science plan canine puppy à l'agneau et au riz? 
Connaissez vous une marque qui serai pareil? Est ce de bonne croquette?
Ma toutou, a un faible dans son système immunitaire.  Ces croquettes me semblent pas mal.
Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Bonjour que pensez vous des croquettes Hill's science plan canine puppy à l'agneau et au riz?


*Ingrédients : maïs, farine d'agneau (35 % d'agneau minimum), graisse animale, gluten de maïs, farine de cosses de soja, riz (4 % de riz minimum), hydrolysat de protéines, pulpe de betteraves déshydratées, huile de poisson, graines de lin, chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, phosphate dicalcique.

Il ne faut pas donner à un carnivore un aliment composé principalement de maïs : ce n'est pas un aliment de qualité, encore moins pour un chiot. L'analyse moyenne nous dit qu'il contient 27.8% de protéines, ce n'est pas suffisant, d'autant plus qu'il s'agit en partie de gluten de maïs qui est peu digestible pour un carnivore et de mauvaise valeur biologique.*

----------


## Flee

Dites les spécialistes, c'est quoi l'avis final sur Nutrivet alors ? Est-ce que c'est mieux ou moins bien que Taste of the wild wetlands ?
J'hésite à changer car les wetlands sont souvent en rupture ... Merci =)

----------


## siju

Moi je ne suis pas spécialiste  ::  mais je suis passée aux Nutrivet instinct depuis leur sortie (venant de TOTW) et je ne le regrette pas. Aucun souci, les loulous aiment, leur poil est très beau et élimination parfaite.

----------


## POLKA67

Je viens de passer des TOTW au NUTRIVET INSTINCT également mais c'est tout récent donc pas encore d'avis.

----------


## Ode77

> *Ingrédients : maïs, farine d'agneau (35 % d'agneau minimum), graisse animale, gluten de maïs, farine de cosses de soja, riz (4 % de riz minimum), hydrolysat de protéines, pulpe de betteraves déshydratées, huile de poisson, graines de lin, chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, phosphate dicalcique.
> 
> Il ne faut pas donner à un carnivore un aliment composé principalement de maïs : ce n'est pas un aliment de qualité, encore moins pour un chiot. L'analyse moyenne nous dit qu'il contient 27.8% de protéines, ce n'est pas suffisant, d'autant plus qu'il s'agit en partie de gluten de maïs qui est peu digestible pour un carnivore et de mauvaise valeur biologique.*



Je lui donne aussi avec des boulettes de viandes comme ca l'apport est la

----------


## Flee

Bon ben du coup y a une offre d'essai sur zooplus.be sur les nutrivet (44 et quelques le sac) du coup j'ai pris, on verra ce que ça donne sur mes chiens. Merci pour vos avis !

----------


## mimine

> *Ingrédients : maïs, farine d'agneau (35 % d'agneau minimum), graisse animale, gluten de maïs, farine de cosses de soja, riz (4 % de riz minimum), hydrolysat de protéines, pulpe de betteraves déshydratées, huile de poisson, graines de lin, chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, phosphate dicalcique.
> 
> Il ne faut pas donner à un carnivore un aliment composé principalement de maïs : ce n'est pas un aliment de qualité, encore moins pour un chiot. L'analyse moyenne nous dit qu'il contient 27.8% de protéines, ce n'est pas suffisant, d'autant plus qu'il s'agit en partie de gluten de maïs qui est peu digestible pour un carnivore et de mauvaise valeur biologique.*


sans oublier que le maïs est la céréale la plus exposée aux mycotoxines (qui ont un effet "bombe à retardement" sur l'organisme de nos chiens) ... donc à fuir !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr 
> 
> Mais je les payent pas du tout ce prix la pour ma part


ça n'existe pas en petit sac (3 ou 5 kilos) ? 
Car je cherche une alternative aux Orijen pour les friandises d'Eros en sans céréales mais 15 kilos ça me ferait quasiment deux ans de stock  ::

----------


## Fahn

> Bon ben du coup y a une offre d'essai sur zooplus.be sur les nutrivet (44€ et quelques le sac) du coup j'ai pris, on verra ce que ça donne sur mes chiens. Merci pour vos avis !



 :: 
Si j'avais su, je viens de commander sur le .nl, commande partie ce matin.

----------


## Taysa

Il me semble que cela existe en 3kg mais plutot regarder du cote de nourrircommelanature alors.

----------


## Taysa

Que du 14 kg apparament !

----------


## Flee

En fait je voulais commander sur le .nl au départ mais ils livrent pas en France !

----------


## soleil de floride

> je precise que la difficulté cest de trouver des paquets de 5kilos max a prix interressant pour zviter que ca ne soit ouvert plus de 3mois ... jai donné mes dlg a une collegue parce quils commencaient a etre ouvert depuis longtemps
> 
> vous avez des idees ?
> 
> jai vu bosch sur zooplus mais ca a pas lair top.
> Jai un budget de grand maximum 5euros du kilos ...


Perso, je ne sais pas du tout quoi te conseiller mais ne prend surtout pas des Bosch. Perso, j'en ai eu une très mauvaise experience sur mes 7 chiens !

----------


## YenZ

> Petite question un sac de croquette non ouvert peut se garder combien de temps une fois la dluo passé ? 
> 
> J'ai un sac de totw qui périme en nov et mon toutou est décédé ...


De préférence ne pas les garder une fois la DLUO passée, essaie de les vendre avant.
C'est ton chien que j'avais vu lorsque tu m'avais filé les orijen ? 
Que s'est-il passé ?? C'est suite à sa "diarrhée" aiguë qu'il est arrivé quelque chose ??




> ca nest pas une habitude je nai de soucis de "stockage" que depuis janvier et jai deja ecoule un paquet de 10kg pour le chat par exemple
> le probleme cest que javais pris de paquet de 7,5kg mais ils ont ete troues pendant le voyage donc autant transvaser
> 
> 
> Pour la chienne justement : spitz naine de 12ans actuellement aux dogs lover gold, existe il un equivalent sur zooplus ?
> 
> merci


Pas à ma connaissance non, Les burn's s'en rapprochent mais c'est blindé de riz !
En terme de compo je ne vois pas vraiment ce que tu pourrais trouver sur zooplus... ou alors du sans céréales plus riche et plus cher.




> Le nouveau applaws plus que correct pour le moment ! 
> 
> Nutrivet bizarrement leur 80% de viandes annoncés quand tu cumules dans la compo tu tombes pas sur 80 contrairement a orijen.


C'est quoi le nouvel Applaws ?? Celui dispo sur le site du fabricant ?
Tu as un lien à me filer pour que je regarde ça stp ?




> C'est assez étrange pour le Nutrivet pq le rapport phospho-calcique est plutôt désastreux ... Mais bon, je n'y connais rien contrairement à toi Yenz ...





> merci yeti 
> 
> Admettons que je fasse une grosse commande, combien de temps pourrais-je stocker des sacs qui n'ont pas été ouverts?


Jusqu'à la date indiquée sur le paquet, voir un peu après mais ce n'est pas forcément le mieux, à la rigueur autant prendre moins et garder le côté qualitatif, que prendre plus et perdre les qualités nutritionnelles de la croquette.

Quant au rapport Ca/Ph de Nutrivet, au contraire il est plutôt bon car assez proche de 1, et le taux de cendres est très raisonnable, ce qui est un peu plus problématique est le taux des minéraux (Ca et Ph) un peu élevé sur certaines gammes, pas incroyable non plus, mais on arrive jusqu'à 1.75 de Ca et 1.5 de Ph ce qui commence à faire bcp, surtout pour le Ph, très risqué sur un chien en IR ou un chien ayant un problème rénal.




> YenZ, muzaregne et les autres HELP besoin d'aide pour le coup,
> 
> Taysa est en IR (insuffisance renale) donc j'en deduis d'avance que le veto va me dire de prendre une alimentation specialisée donc je prend les devants 
> 
> Les croquettes pour IR sont super cher (5€ le kg pour les moins cher sur wanimo) savez vous sinon ou je peux en trouver des moins cher ? ai t'on obliger de donner des croq specialiser car la compo est vraiment degeu quoi c'est riz / mais :/





> Pas besoin de croquettes renal du coup suis sauvee lol 
> 
> Que pensez vous des cotecan maxima sans cereales 70/30 ? Niveau compo ? 
> Pour taysa qui doit avoir le must que conseillerez vous sachant qu'elle dst atteinte de la maladie d'addison donc faut pas des taux abusés


T'as déjà eu bcp de bons conseils, le BARF serait encore le mieux, mais si ça ne t'est pas possible, alors soit de la croquette médicalisée un peu dégueu en compo et qui coute un bras, cotecan maxima a l'air très bien, mais je viens de voir les taux sur NCLN, un rapport Ca/Ph à 1.5 (le bon côté c'est moins de 1 de Ph mais encore trop à mon avis selon son état), 8.5% de cendres, et 38% de prot même si d'excellente qualité, à mon avis c'est prendre un sacré risque pour ta louloutte même si elle n'a pas besoin d'une alimentation spécifique.




> question un peu urgente
> 
> sur zooplus : vous conseillez quoi pour un vieux mini chien avec probleme d'arthrose qui vont avec ?
> elle boit bien et je la sers a volonté, elle ne grossit pas
> elle est actuellement aux dog lover gold mais je vais etre en rade bientot et du coup jaimerais prendre un paquet de depannage voir pourquoi pas trouver autre chose sur zooplus
> 
> avant on ne sait pas trop ce quelle mangeais mais a priori de la daube ...


Sur zooplus aucune idée, mais pourquoi changer si DLG lui va bien ?
Autant prendre des sacs de 5 kgs si c'est le problème des gros paquets, pour l'arthrose tu peux compléter avec glucosamine/chondroïtine en supplément, voir du sillicium, tu peux contacter "Mofo" elle s'y connait pas mal sur ce rayon.




> Dites les spécialistes, c'est quoi l'avis final sur Nutrivet alors ? Est-ce que c'est mieux ou moins bien que Taste of the wild wetlands ?
> J'hésite à changer car les wetlands sont souvent en rupture ... Merci =)


Très bonne alternative à TOTW, sur le papier c'est largement aussi bien voir mieux, et c'est vrai que c'est un gros souci les ruptures avec Acana, Orijen, TOTW, faute à l'importateur...
Certaines gammes sont mieux équillibrées que d'autres en minéraux, de mémoire "ten fish" et "dietetic & care", voir une autre à vérifier.




> vous en pensez quoi de celles la pour une mini senior ?
> 
> Ingrédients : poulet (20 %), riz (15 %), protéines déshydratées de volaille, blé, farine de gluten de maïs, graisses animales, maïs, protéines animales hydrolysées, pulpe de betterave, huile de poisson, œuf déshydraté, levure, chlorure de potassium, protéines plasmatiques, disphosphate tétrasodique, carbonate de calcium, sel, extraits d’agrumes riches en bioflavonoïdes.
> 
> Additifs/kg : vitamine A 27 000 UI; vitamine D3 1 800 UI; vitamine E 670 mg; vitamine C (sels de sodium et de calcium de monophosphate d'ascorbyle) 500 mg; taurine 1200 mg; sulfate ferreux monohydraté 260 mg (Fe: 85 mg); iodure de potassium 1,9 mg (I: 1,4 mg); sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 34 mg (Cu: 8,8 mg); sulfate de manganèse monohydraté 124 mg (Mn: 40 mg); sulfate de zinc monohydraté 395 mg (Zn: 144 mg); sélénite de sodium 0,24 mg (Se: 0.11 mg). avec des antioxydants
> 
> 
> Composants analytiques:
> 
> ...


Qu'il y a trop de diverses céréales (et de gluten) pour en faire vraiment un aliment de qualité.

----------


## lealouboy

mince il a disparu "alimentation comment choisir ?"  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Non il est ici, il va finir aux archives s'il est ni ouvert ni en post it mais bon.
Tu fais bien de m'y faire repenser, je vais le sauvegarder quand même.

----------


## lealouboy

merci  :Smile: 

on ne peut pas le remonter, il est fermé  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Au départ il était en post it (enfin l'ancienne version), je l'avais refait plus propre et plus complet en demandant de le fermer pour que les gens posent des questions ailleurs (j'ai rajouté les liens vers ce sujet ci et celui du BARF qui sont ceux où on discute). Bon ça avait fait débat d'un coup (alors que l'ancienne version était en post it depuis la vie des rats et ça ne gênait pas), et finalement il avait été décidé ... je sais plus quoi en fait, mais du coup pas post it + fermé = sujet qui ne sert à rien du tout  ::  .
Soit il faut le mettre en post it et le laisser fermé, soit le laisser en "normal" mais le rouvrir. Et rediriger ici les gens qui vont immanquablement y poser des questions et diluer le bazar.
Moi je ne demande plus rien aux modos à propos de ce sujet parce que pour une raison qui m'échappe complètement c'est un sujet qui fâche.

----------


## Taysa

Merci de ta reponse YenZ ! non je n'ai pas de lien car pas encore rentrer chez mon fournisseur mais la compo chez applaws change  :: 

Pour taysa je peux vraiment pas le barf sinon bien longtemps que j'y serais passer  :Frown: 

Donc tu me conseilles quoi du coup ? plutot orijen ? autres choses ?

----------


## borneo

Hello,

pour ma chienne qui barfe depuis un moment, mais qui a des croquettes à disposition en complément, j'ai commandé un petit paquet de *Applaws Complete Adult Small & Medium Breed Chicken* (2kg) pour essayer. Jusque là, je terminais un paquet de hill-s senior, mais comme elle n'a que 8 ans (lhassa apso), elle n'a pas encore besoin de senior.

Vous en pensez quoi, au niveau *composition* et surtout *appétence* ? Je ne voudrais pas qu'elle les boude, car en vacances, les croquettes c'est tout de même bien pratique.

----------


## Taysa

Les applaws sont bien meme si la nouvelle compo encore mieux ! Bien la faire boire par contre car les croquettes leur donne soif ! 

Et me suis renseigner le cotecnica maxima existe en 3kg aussi

----------


## soleil de floride

Et les croquettes applaws, vous les trouvez où ? Pour les chats, c'est facile mais pour les chiens, j'ai du mal à les trouver sur le net en tout cas !

----------


## YenZ

> Merci de ta reponse YenZ ! non je n'ai pas de lien car pas encore rentrer chez mon fournisseur mais la compo chez applaws change 
> 
> Pour taysa je peux vraiment pas le barf sinon bien longtemps que j'y serais passer 
> 
> Donc tu me conseilles quoi du coup ? plutot orijen ? autres choses ?


Pour Applaws même si tu n'as pas de lien, si tu as à tout hasard une des nouvelles compos, ou plusieurs, est-ce que tu pourrais me les envoyer par MP ou mail stp ?

Pour Taysa honnêtement c'est difficile de conseiller quelque chose surtout que je ne sais pas quel est son état d'IR, tu vas avoir plusieurs soucis, car normalement il faudrait baisser le niveau de prot et de cendres, avoir des prot d'excellente "qualité", en même temps avoir des taux de minéraux réduits et aussi un taux de gras plus élevé, en gros le parfait casse-tête chinois, sans compter que si en plus tu veux éviter les céréales (tout en tolérant au moins le riz), et ne pas payer une fortune, alors là ça devient un peu mission impossible...

Soit tu préfère avoir du sans céréales avec un taux de prot élevé mais des prot de bonne qualité, dans ce cas ce sera idéalement MAXIMA de COTECNICA, 38/18, avec 1.4 de Ca pour 0.95 de Ph et un rapport Ca/Ph à 1.47, cendres 8.5
soit nutrivet dietetic and care, 39/15, avec 1.2 de Ca pour 1 de Ph, rapport de 1.2, cendres 5.5 (perso je choisirai plutôt celle la par rapport à maxima)
Orijen à mon avis ya trop de minéraux pour que ce soit une alternative envisageable... applaws idem, le Ca est bon, mais trop de phosphore pour Taysa (1.3 à 1.35 de moyenne).

soit DLG, 26/18, avec 1.3 de Ca, 1 de Ph, rapport de 1.3, cendres à 9.5 max (pourtant à 8.3 max il y a peu de temps)
TOTW sierra 25/15, avec 1.6 de Ca (trop à mon avis pour Taysa), 1 de Ph, rapport de 1.6, cendres à 7.2
TOTW PS puppy 28/15, avec 1.3 de Ca, 1 de Ph, rapport de 1.3, cendres à 7.2
TOTW HP puppy 29/17 avec 1.4 de Ca, 1 de Ph, rapport de 1.4, cendres à 7.5

ou les sans céréales Acana "prairie" ou "duck & bartlett pears" qui seraient aussi pas mal

Duck & bartlett pears, 25/17, 1.3 de Ca pour 1 de Ph, rapport de 1.3 et cendres 7 ou à 7.5

prairie 31/17, 1.2 de Ca pour 0.9 de Ph, ratio 1.3, cendres à 7.5

Les sans céréales grasslands, ranchlands, pacifica, la senior (céréales), et "lamb & apple" (nouveau sans céréales) tu peux oublier trop de minéraux

Tu peux aussi regarder les acana "classiques" sauf senior que j'ai déjà regardé (avec riz avoine...) si il n'y a pas certaines gammes qui seraient intéressantes pour Taysa.

Tu peux regarder tout ça ici =) http://acana.com/products/
tu as les "classics" avec céréales, les "singles" (les 2 nouveaux sans céréales plus "light"), ou les "regionals" qui sont les 4 gammes sans céréales que l'on connait déjà.

Ou alors les croq médicalisées qui auront forcément moins de prot, moins de minéraux, et assez grasses, mais avec une compo dégueu et qui couteront un bras, à voir selon l'état de taysa !




> Hello,
> 
> pour ma chienne qui barfe depuis un moment, mais qui a des croquettes à disposition en complément, j'ai commandé un petit paquet de *Applaws Complete Adult Small & Medium Breed Chicken* (2kg) pour essayer. Jusque là, je terminais un paquet de hill-s senior, mais comme elle n'a que 8 ans (lhassa apso), elle n'a pas encore besoin de senior.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi, au niveau *composition* et surtout *appétence* ? Je ne voudrais pas qu'elle les boude, car en vacances, les croquettes c'est tout de même bien pratique.


Comme taysa, que du bien, très appétent, et très bonne compo (la "Lite" est celle que je préfère car moins de minéraux et plus équilibrée), mais de mémoire la senior est très bien aussi !

Tu peux me dire où tu as commandé tes applaws stp ?
car en fait je cherche un site qui fasse toutes les gammes ou presque, et vu que petmeds est en train d'arrêter, à part e-zooo je n'en connais pas d'autres, c'est là-bas que tu as acheté ?




> Et les croquettes applaws, vous les trouvez où ? Pour les chats, c'est facile mais pour les chiens, j'ai du mal à les trouver sur le net en tout cas !


ici (mais il n'y a plus que du chiot ils ne font plus l'adulte à priori ou c'est en rupture)

http://www.petmeds.fr/c-1051-applaws.aspx

sinon ici

http://www.e-zooo.com/epages/1715190...und%22/Applaws

Le site applaws =) http://www.applaws.co.uk/dog_dry.php

----------


## lealouboy

Peut être que je me fait des films mais j'ai l'impression que la "qualité" de mes croquettes AG agneau+riz baisse  :: 

La compo n'a pas changé mais dernièrement, je les trouve d'un aspect différent, plus friables et pas la même "texture" en main...

ça peut être dû à quoi ?


De plus, plus je lis le topic, plus je me dis que c'est pas le top comme croquettes...

Est ce que je peux mélanger 2 sortes de croquettes ? Genre 2/3 et 1/3 ?

Si oui, quel serait le meilleur produit sur le marché pour des chiens qui ont entre 4 et 5 ans, dont un est fortement sujet aux intolérances (MICI) ?
Et en humide aussi ?

juste une précision, j'ai lu un peu le sujet mais il ya tellement de choix que je n'arrive pas à trancher  ::

----------


## YenZ

Le changement d'aspect et de texture peut être du à un changement des matières premières et/ou du procédé de fabrication, mais si la compo n'a pas changé je ne vois pas d'autres raisons.

Oui tu peux très bien mélanger 2 sortes de croquettes si tu le souhaites et surtout si ton chien supporte, quel serait le meilleur produit franchement je ne saurais pas dire, je sais qu'il vaut mieux une alimentation hypoallergénique et un régime alimentaire très digeste (peu de céréales), en gros de bonnes sources et peut être du poisson en croquettes.
Après te dire exactement quoi conviendrait c'est difficile de savoir, en poisson il y aurait bien acana ou d'autres qui sont bien, mais il faudrait être sur que trop de prot, voir de minéraux ne lui seraient pas néfastes, certaines races ont du mal à gérer les forts niveaux de prot comme  les dalmatiens par exemple, le mieux serait peut être d'en parler au véto qui suit tes chiens et qui connait bien son problème de MICI.

----------


## lealouboy

Merci  :Smile: 

Le soucis de mon véto, c'est qu'il le verrait bien manger des RC ou des sp*ecific  :: 

C'est un bon véto mais pas pour l'alimentation  ::  il me conseillait une ration ménagère avec 1/3 de riz, 1/3 de légumes et 1/3 de viande cuite  :: 


J'ai remarqué que Coyot ne supporte pas trop ce qui est "chimique", il supporte mieux les trucs sans conservateurs etc...

----------


## YenZ

Oui c'est normal c'est lié à sa maladie, les chiens atteints de MICI ont besoin d'une alimentation la plus naturelle possible et avec le moins de conservateurs, additifs possibles...
C'est pour cela que je te parlais de marques comme Acana, TOTW, DLG, Platinum, Farrado (truite) ou autre, à mon avis tu devrais essayer et voir si il supporte bien, mais choisis bien quelque chose sans conservateurs et de bonne compo, Acana Pacifica par exemple serait pas mal  ::

----------


## lealouboy

OK merci  :Smile: 

Acana Pacifica, j'avais essayé en février 2010 (en même temps que sa radiothérapie), et c'était un épisode dramatique niveau MICI...
Mais était ce les produits des anesthésies ou les croquettes... On ne l'a jamais su...
J'avais acheté celles là car rupture d'orijen poissons à l'époque...

Mais Orijen ils onr changé de compo depuis ? C'est moins bien maintenant à ce que j'ai cru comprendre ?

----------


## YenZ

Oui Acana et Orijen ont changé de compo depuis, pas de grands changements mais quand même, et effectivement certains chiens qui supportaient parfaitement l'ancienne compo n'ont pas pu s'adapter à la nouvelle...
Après il faudrait re tester pour savoir, et puis il y a aussi nutrivet instinct (mais que du 12 kgs), farrado truite (sur seulementnaturel) qui est très bien, ou encore TOTW Pacific stream (mais un peu trop de calcium), ou alors des aliments comme DLG ou Platinum qui ne sont pas à base de poisson, par contre je ne t'avais pas répondu en humide, mais étant donné que je n'en prends jamais ou presque, je ne saurais pas trop te dire, je sais que les platinum sont excellentes, voir peut-être aussi les applaws (vérifie les minéraux avant).

----------


## lealouboy

OK je vais aller voir tout ça déjà  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

YenZ j'ai jeter le paquet de applaws car je met dans un tonneau donc vais demander au fournisseur pour la nouvelle compo ! 

Merci de toute tes reponses, le veto m'a dis finalement pas besoin d'alimentation specifique c'etait pas une IR mais a surveiller tout de meme. J'essaye le maxima et si ca va pas je passerais sur le nutrivet  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

J'ai commandé mes applaw sur medicanimal, ils ont des sacs de 2 kg, ce qui me permet d'essayer.

----------


## Taysa

Applaws ca reste quand meme un aliment hyper riche ! 
Aliment que je donnais lors des contest sportif pour taysa donc bon pour un chien de canap je doute que ce soit bien l'ideal quand meme

----------


## soleil de floride

> Peut être que je me fait des films mais j'ai l'impression que la "qualité" de mes croquettes AG agneau+riz baisse 
> 
> La compo n'a pas changé mais dernièrement, je les trouve d'un aspect différent, plus friables et pas la même "texture" en main...


J'ai utilisé ces croquettes pendant presque 2 années, mes chiens les supportaient vraiment bien avec un poil superbe et des selles plus que minimes. A partir de février, mes chiens ont commencé à me faire des diarrhées, l'aspect de la croquette ne me plaisait plus !
Je l'ai lu aussi sur d'autres forums, pas mal de gens en sont mécontents alors que tout roulait.
C'est sur, ils ont changé quelque chose !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ici (mais il n'y a plus que du chiot ils ne font plus l'adulte à priori ou c'est en rupture)
> 
> http://www.petmeds.fr/c-1051-applaws.aspx
> 
> sinon ici
> 
> http://www.e-zooo.com/epages/1715190...und%22/Applaws
> 
> Le site applaws =) http://www.applaws.co.uk/dog_dry.php


Merci  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> J'ai utilisé ces croquettes pendant presque 2 années, mes chiens les supportaient vraiment bien avec un poil superbe et des selles plus que minimes. A partir de février, mes chiens ont commencé à me faire des diarrhées, l'aspect de la croquette ne me plaisait plus !
> Je l'ai lu aussi sur d'autres forums, pas mal de gens en sont mécontents alors que tout roulait.
> C'est sur, ils ont changé quelque chose !


Ben mince alors  :: 

Merci pour ton intervention  :: 

Moi, pas de soucis de transit, pas de changement sur les chiens, mais j'ai remarqué ce changement d'aspect...

----------


## borneo

> Applaws ca reste quand meme un aliment hyper riche ! 
> Aliment que je donnais lors des contest sportif pour taysa donc bon pour un chien de canap je doute que ce soit bien l'ideal quand meme


Ha ha ! mais qu'est-ce qui te dit que ma Choupette est un chien de canap ?

En fait, c'est vrai, mais depuis son opération de la cataracte il y a trois semaines, elle a retrouvé la vue. Dès que sa convalescence est finie, ça va devenir une Choupette de randonnée, voire d'agility ou d'endurance.  ::

----------


## lealouboy

coucou  :: 

Je viens d'aller voir et je me demande si les acanas lamb et apple ne se rapprochent pas un peu plus des AG ?

Mais il ya de l'avoine dedans, c'est nocif ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé les Taux de Ca et P dans la compo non plus...

Vous en pensez quoi de ces croquettes là ?

----------


## Taysa

Non mais euh pour moi un chien actif c'est un chien qui fais minima 10km par jour en velo par exemple ^^ 

2h d'agility et des promenades c'est la base ca  :Stick Out Tongue:  bon pas pour un lhassa j'avoue

----------


## lealouboy

Les miens ne font QUE des balades (en moyenne 2h par jour sans compter le temps au jardin) et je leur donne les rations "chiens actifs", voir un peu plus  :: 
Sinon, ben ils seraient maigres  ::

----------


## Taysa

Les rations certes. 

L'aliment performance etc faut voir quand meme ! 

Meme des entraineurs en pistage qui etait 4h par jour sur le terrain ont reconnu que c'etait pas necessaire alors des chiens de compagnie  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Les rations certes. 
> 
> L'aliment performance etc faut voir quand meme ! 
> 
> Meme des entraineurs en pistage qui etait 4h par jour sur le terrain ont reconnu que c'etait pas necessaire alors des chiens de compagnie


je n'avais pas compris ça  ::  je ne connais pas du tout cette marque alors je ne peux pas en parler  :Smile:

----------


## borneo

> Non mais euh pour moi un chien actif c'est un chien qui fais minima 10km par jour en velo par exemple ^^ 
> 
> 2h d'agility et des promenades c'est la base ca  bon pas pour un lhassa j'avoue


Applaw sera trop riche ?

A la base, ma Choupette de canap mange de la viande crue, et elle n'a pas un gramme de graisse. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas une grosse mangeuse, c'est pourquoi je me soucie de lappétence.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Applaws life-stage specific small/medium Adult dog food Chicken is  different! Not only is it completely free from cereals, grains and other  cheap fillers it also contains 75% human grade meat - up to three times  as much as other super-premium dog foods; formulated with veterinarians  this tasty palatable kibble is also enriched with DHA and EPA to aid  the immune system & development of the brain. 
> 	Key Benefits:
> 	Naturally hypoallergenic, protein-packed and with active-probiotics.
> 	High meat content diet mirrors a dog’s natural diet but with added ‘active’ nutrients
> 	As the formula is so high in meat and free from cheap fillers you are  able to feed your dog much less and your favourite friend will still  feel full & satisfied!


Ils ne disent pas que c'est pour chien très actif. On parle des mêmes croquettes ?

----------


## borneo

Voilà la composition, je veux bien l'avis des spécialistes  :: 




> *Applaws Dry Dog Small to Medium 2kg Chicken*
> 
> 
> 
> *Composition*:  Chicken 66% (from Dried Chicken), Chicken Mince 8%, Peas 8% (from Dried  Peas), Potato Starch 6%, Poultry Oil 2.5% (Source of Omega 6), Beet  Pulp, Poultry Gravy, Whole Egg (from Dried Egg), Cellulose Plant Fibre,  Minerals, Vitamins, Salmon Oil  (source of omega 3), Tomato (from Dried  Potato), Carrot (from Dried Carrot) Chicory Extract (F.O.S), Alfalfa  Meal, Seaweed/Kelp, Yeast Extract (Purified Beta Glucan 0.1%),  Glucosamine, Methylsulfonylmethane, Chondroitin, Carrot, Peppermint,  Paprika Meal, Turmeric, Thyme Extract, Citrus Extract, Taurine 1000  mg/kg, Yucca Extract, Cranberry, Fennel Extract, Carob Extract, Ginger,  Rosehip Extract, Dandelion Extract, Rosemary Oil Extract, Oregano,  Probiotic: Contains E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68: NCIMB  10415) 1,000,000 cfu/kg as an aid in the establishment, maintenance and  restoration of a balanced gut flora in dogs
> 
> *Additives:*  Vitamins: Vitamin A (retinyl acetate) 19,000 IU/kg, Vitamin D3  (cholecalciferol) 2,000 IU/kg, Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol acetate) 640  mg/kg; Trace Elements: Sodium Selenite 0.33 mg/kg, Calcium Iodate  Anhydrous 3.26 mg/kg, Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 233 mg, Cupric  Sulphate Pentahydrate 40 mg/kg, Manganous Sulphate Monohydrate 94 mg/kg,  Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 444 mg/kg. ; Natural Antioxidant: Mixed  Tocopherols; Gut Flora Stabiliser: E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle  68 (SF68; NCIMB 10415) 1,000,000,000 cfu/kg 
> 
> *Analytical Constituents:*  Protein 37% Crude Oils and Fats 20%, Crude Fibres 4.5%, Crude Ash 8.5%,  Calcium 1.6%, Phosphorous 1.33%, Carbohydrates <23.5%  No added  artificial colourants flavourings or preservatives.



En résumé : 37% de protéines et 20% MG

----------


## Taysa

Oui on parle des memes  :Smile:  

A mon sens oui je trouve ce sont des croquettes tres riches et d'ailleurs les taux sont assez eleves, ce sont de tres bonnes croquettes mais peu de chiens les tolerent ! Pas pour rien que la compo a etait revu et que la plupart des fournisseurs ont arrete de le vendre clairement la marque dans la gamme chien ne se vendait pas et les retours etaient negatifs. 
J'etais l'une des rares satisfaites par la marque meme si j'y trouvais quelques defauts (chienne qui se gave d'eau et ont toujours faim).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs c'est moi qui est eu en test la nouvelle compo de applaws et je la donne actuellement a mes chiennes  ::

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ j'ai jeter le paquet de applaws car je met dans un tonneau donc vais demander au fournisseur pour la nouvelle compo ! 
> 
> Merci de toute tes reponses, le veto m'a dis finalement pas besoin d'alimentation specifique c'etait pas une IR mais a surveiller tout de meme. J'essaye le maxima et si ca va pas je passerais sur le nutrivet


Ok ça marche n'hésite pas à m'envoyer dès que tu le reçois  :: 




> J'ai commandé mes applaw sur medicanimal, ils ont des sacs de 2 kg, ce qui me permet d'essayer.


Merci pour l'info, j'avais complètement oublié ce site alors qu'ils ont de supers tarifs !
Mais ils ont aussi du 12.5 kgs à ce que j'ai pu voir.




> J'ai utilisé ces croquettes pendant presque 2 années, mes chiens les supportaient vraiment bien avec un poil superbe et des selles plus que minimes. A partir de février, mes chiens ont commencé à me faire des diarrhées, l'aspect de la croquette ne me plaisait plus !
> Je l'ai lu aussi sur d'autres forums, pas mal de gens en sont mécontents alors que tout roulait.
> C'est sur, ils ont changé quelque chose !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Merci


De rien, donc l'autre site donné par borneo est ici

http://www.medicanimal.com/search?ke...e=20&viewType=




> coucou 
> 
> Je viens d'aller voir et je me demande si les acanas lamb et apple ne se rapprochent pas un peu plus des AG ?
> 
> Mais il ya de l'avoine dedans, c'est nocif ?
> Je n'ai pas trouvé les Taux de Ca et P dans la compo non plus...
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi de ces croquettes là ?


Lamb & Apple est la seule gamme d'Acana ayant des taux de minéraux bien trop élevés, comparables à TOTW adulte HP et Weetlands.
L'avoine ne pose pas de problème particulier, on la trouve dans les gammes "classiques" Acana et dans pas mal d'autres croquettes aussi.

Le pdf de lamb & apple =) http://www.acana.com/sites/default/f..._May252012.pdf

tous les produits =) http://www.acana.com/products




> Voilà la composition, je veux bien l'avis des spécialistes 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En résumé : 37% de protéines et 20% MG


La compo est très bien, comme sur à peu près toutes les gammes, mais j'ai une préférence pour la "Lite", après de toute façon il faut tester poru savoir si ton chien supportera correctement, elle peuvent être très bonnes mais mal tolérées, un peu comme Orijen, Nutrivet instinct ou Innova evo.


EDIT : j'ai été voir sur medicanimal et il y a bien du 12.5 kgs et ils ont toutes les gammes, par contre je ne comprends pas quelque chose, les sacs de 2 kgs ne sont pas chers par rapport à d'autres sites, mais les sacs de 12.5 kgs vont de 49 à 70  pour les même poids selon les gammes !!
A 50 ou 55 voir un peu plus pourquoi pas, mais 65 ou 70  c'est vraiment abusé !

----------


## Taysa

Il a rien garder non plus et j'etais la seule a avoir le nouveau sac avec nouvelle compo je l'ai jetee ^^

----------


## lealouboy

Merci beaucoup YenZ  :Smile: 

Bon ben, après 12547821596 consultations et surtout hésitations, je pense que je opter pour Acana Pacifica pour 1/3 de la ration de mes fauves  :Smile: 

Orijen, j'ai vu tellement de retours négatifs par rapport au moment où j'en donnais  ::  Je pensais repartir sur la gamme poissons mais ça m'a calmée...
J'ai regardé les farrado truites mais à priori, problèmes d'appétence...
Les platinum, j'ai hésité ...


Bon, en tout cas merci beaucoup !!!!!

Je vais faire mon p'tit comparatif mais si quelqu'un sait où les acans pacifica sont les moins chères, ça m'intéresse  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

zooplus.es sans hésitation, 100.9 € les 27 kgs, et même 10 % à la première commande, 5% avec le code "pedido-conjunto" à partir de 100 € d'achat, et un code de 5% en s'inscrivant à la newletter, plus le programme qui permet d'avoir des réducs de 3 à5 % qui est proposé après environ 3 commandes.

----------


## lealouboy

> zooplus.es sans hésitation, 100.9  les 27 kgs, et même 10 % à la première commande, 5% avec le code "pedido-conjunto" à partir de 100  d'achat, et un code de 5% en s'inscrivant à la newletter, plus le programme qui permet d'avoir des réducs de 3 à5 % qui est proposé après environ 3 commandes.


Moi je suis une grosse andouille, j'achète toujours sur les trucs ".fr"  :: 

*partie voir ".es"*  :: 

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

-> suis revenue mais en fait, elles sont plus chères que sur zooplus.fr ?
.es 7130
.fr 6969

y a une astuce ?

----------


## borneo

Pour ceux qui ont de grosses commandes à faire, sur medicanimal (>100£), il faut commander en £ par téléphone. Franchement moins cher.

Je peux vous parrainer  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour les aliments "trop riches" .... ben il suffit d'en donner moins  ::  . Ce sui ne va pas forcément être possible avec certains chiens qui ont l'habitude d'avoir l'estomac plein tout le temps et du coup vont avoir archi "faim".

----------


## YenZ

OUPS !

En fait jusqu'à 'il y a 1 mois c'était par 2 sacs, à 94€ le prairie, 101 le pacifica, et 108 le grasslands, et par 1 sac c'était je crois entre 54 et 60 €, ensuite ils avaient enlevé par 2 sacs, puis remis par 2 sacs, et la je viens de voir qu'ils ont à la fois enlevé une nouvelle fois les 2 sacs, mais en plus augmenté le prix pour 1 sac en petit ou gros conditionnement !
Donc terminé le bon plan qui était largement moins cher que partout ailleurs...
La maintenant faut regarder mais ce sera au moins 65 € le sac de pacifica et 125 les 2, tu peux regarder sur ncln, pets animalia, croqadom, les divers zooplus (co.uk, .it, .de, .be, .com, .fr...), ecolovie87, lacompagniedescroquettes, wanimo, ideal-croquettes...

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

Bonjour à tous, 

Bon comme beaucoup, étant donné le nombre de pages de ce topic, j'avoue que je n'ai pas tout lu...

Alors je vais tenter de vous exposer mon problème et on verra bien si certains se tentent à  répondre...j'espère que oui!!!!

Voilà j'ai une lab sous Euk***ba spécial lab, depuis des années, elle a un très beau poil, elle est mince, en forme, jamais malade, fais des petites crottes toutes dures...bref sur le plan digestif tout va bien ! Seulement voilà, je suis tombé par harsard sur les vidéos des tests réalisés sur les animaux par cette société de croquettes (I*ams) et j'avoue que depuis ben ça me fait mal au coeur de continuer à lui donner ces croquettes là! Seulement voilà, elle est en excellente santé donc je ne sais pas s'il y a plus à gagner ou à perdre à lui changer ses croquettes uniquement pour la tranquilité de ma conscience...

Deuxièmement et là c'est le plus gros problème, j'ai un BA de 11 mois maintenant, récupéré à l'âge de 3 mois, que j'ai naturellement mis sous Euk***ba Puppy Grandes Races (avant d'avoir vu les vidéos sur les tests sur les animaux) et là, grosse déception! 
D'ENOOOOOOOOORMES bouses de vaches! je vous jure! la même couleur! limite vert! une puanteur infâme, et surtout une quantité monstruseuse!!! 
J'ai ensuite changé (toujours avec transition) pour Hill*s pour chiots de grande race (me rappelle pas du nom exact) et là pareil! Des crottes géantissimes, molles au possible, et cette odeur...beurk!
et là il est sous PP Puppy large breed athletic, et même si l'amélioration est notable au niveau de la consistance (et encore on a régulièrement des crottes molles), la quantité est toujours incroyable, l'odeur sans nom...

Bref, pourquoi malgré ces 3 marques super premium et tout le blabla, il me fait des cacas à la pelle (c'est le cas de le dire!) qui puent la mort et qui sont rarement moulés?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A coté de celà, ça ne lui prodigue aucun soucis de santé, il DEBORDE d'énergie, bref, il a souvent la diarrhée, mais c'est vraiment juste à cause des croquettes.

Bon et là en fait ça urge car j'arrive à la fin de ces croquettes actuelles donc la question à 1000 euros c'est... Que me conseillez-vous pour la prochaine commande ? J'ai pensé aux RC german shperd junior, mais la compo ne me parait pas terrible, mais ce sont des croquettes françaises au moins (enfin je crois)...

Bref, est-ce qu'il existe des croquettes françaises (où qui font moins de 4000km pour arriver dans la gamelle de mon chien!), non testés sur les animaux, sans tout un tas de saloperie dedans et qui le fasse grandir en douceur???

Merci d'avance!!!

----------


## lealouboy

> OUPS !
> 
> En fait jusqu'à 'il y a 1 mois c'était par 2 sacs, à 94€ le prairie, 101 le pacifica, et 108 le grasslands, et par 1 sac c'était je crois entre 54 et 60 €, ensuite ils avaient enlevé par 2 sacs, puis remis par 2 sacs, et la je viens de voir qu'ils ont à la fois enlevé une nouvelle fois les 2 sacs, mais en plus augmenté le prix pour 1 sac en petit ou gros conditionnement !
> Donc terminé le bon plan qui était largement moins cher que partout ailleurs...
> La maintenant faut regarder mais ce sera au moins 65 € le sac de pacifica et 125 les 2, tu peux regarder sur ncln, pets animalia, croqadom, les divers zooplus (co.uk, .it, .de, .be, .com, .fr...), ecolovie87, lacompagniedescroquettes, wanimo, ideal-croquettes...


Je vais aller voir ceux que je n'ai pas fait mais pour l'instant j'ai trouvé sur NCLN 66€ et 5% de reduc soit 62€70 les 13.5kg !

----------


## Flee

Nutrivet Instant, par contre je laisse répondre YenZ pour la gamme chiot ! Et au passage merci YenZ =)

----------


## lealouboy

rho les DLG paraissent pas mal du tout aussi  :: 

Si vraiment AG continue d'être suspect, j'essaierai celles là...

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

Oui, je viens en effet de découvrr les nutrivet sur zooplus, mais n'en étant qu'à la lecture de la page 15 de ce topic, pour l'instant ça ne parle qu'orijen et TOTW...et nutrivet alors? ça vaut quoi?

----------


## Taysa

Tres bien tu peux tester !

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

Ok, mais qu'est-ce qu'elles ont de moins bien que les orijen ou TOTW?

Et euh histoire de faire ma chieuse jusqu'au bout...

Des croquettes FRANCAISES (ou proches), SANS céréales, ET bio, ça existe?

----------


## Taysa

Les nutrivet ne sont pas moins bien juste que c'est une maeque recente

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

Et j'ai lu plusieurs fois sur ce topic le nom de Pro*fine, mais en regardant leur composition, je vois qu'il y a du maïs :/

Alors elles sont moins bien que les Orijen?

----------


## Taysa

Profine est une bonne marque AVEC cereales 
Orijen est SANS cereales ! 

Ya Pas de bien ou de moins bien, il y a de bonne composition certes mais apres chaque chien est different et aura donc besoin de SA croquette

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

ok ok, et à partir de combien de temps on peut dire que la nouvelle marque ne lui convient pas?

Parce que donc je compte passer mon BA à Orijen Puppy Large, SANS transition c'est bien ça? et comme à prioris tous les chiens ne supportent pas ces croquettes là, combien de temps nourrir mon chien avec ces nouvelles croquettes, avant de décreter qu'elles ne lui conviennent pas? 15 jours? un mois? plus? 

En gros, si je vois qu'il a mal au ventre, des pets, etc, je dois considérer pendant combien de temps que c'est juste le temps qu'il s'adapte? car je voudrais pas le rendre malade non plus!

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je pense que la question a déjà été posée mais je vois pas trop comment je peux la trouver avec toutes ces pages !
Voilà ma chienne a 4 ans, a toujours mangé des croquettes Hills Nature's Best de Hill's mais là comme elle a pris du poids (grâce à la voisine qui lui donne tout le temps n'importe quoi à manger...), on est passé au Light de Science Plan. On s'est arrêté à la moitié de la transition (elle a donc moitié light, moitié pas light) car sinon elle a la diarrhée. J'aimerai donc changer de croquettes light comme le paquet est bientôt fini, que me conseillez vous ? (l'idéal serait qu'elle perde plus ou moins 5kgs). Merci pour vos réponses !

----------


## pomku

Au risque de dire une c*nnerie, il me semble que les croquettes light ne font pas maigrir les chiens. Tout au plus, cela stabilise le poids. Les croquettes Senior (même sur un chien non senior) sont moins calorigènes et font plus maigrir le chien, surtout si on réduit la dose en compensant avec des haricots verts. Ça garde le volume et le chien n'est pas frustré. En tout cas, un de mes chiens qui avait 1,5 kg de trop en a déjà perdu 1 à ce régime...

----------


## Flee

Loupiotte, tu payes combien ton paquet ? (juste pour voir si je peux te dire que c'est de la merde et que pour le même prix tu peux avoir bien mieux lol)

----------


## Loupiotte21

Tu sais que je t'aime toi  :: 

Je l'achète sur zooplus à 49,99€ les 12kgs, le light.

Oui pomku, je me suis trompée, c'est plutôt ce qu'ils appellent du "calorie régulation" ou "régime"... ça change selon le marque.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Par contre, l'option donner moins + compléter avec des haricots c'est bien comme régime d'attaque mais pas à long terme, car c'est carencé en protéines. C'est important pour un animal qui a besoin de maigrir de bien garder une quantité de protéines suffisantes.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui, de toute façon je préfère rester au régime croquettes croquettes.

----------


## bouba92

Allez voir ce site www.collie-online.com
Tout y est expliqué super bien rubrique alimentation industrielle, c une mine d'informations sur les croquettes ; vous y trouverez ttes les réponses aux questions qui reviennent en boucle ici.

----------


## bouba92

Bon alors une fois sur le site, il faut cliquer sur"alimentation" c en tout petit sous l'epi de maîs....

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le lien pour le dossier sur l'alimentation : ici
C'est un peu axé sur les mycotoxines, sinon c'est pas mal quoiqu'assez confus et avec quelques inexactitudes, mais bon, dans l'ensemble c'est plutôt bien.

----------


## pomku

> Par contre, l'option donner moins + compléter avec des haricots c'est bien comme régime d'attaque mais pas à long terme, car c'est carencé en protéines. C'est important pour un animal qui a besoin de maigrir de bien garder une quantité de protéines suffisantes.


Bien sûr ! C'est pas à vie  ::  Déjà, j'ai réduit la dose de haricots verts et augmenté la dose d'Orijen. C'est juste qu'il fallait impérativement qu'il maigrisse avant son opération. Maintenant que l'opération est passée, il doit encore perdre 500 grammes. Et ensuite, se stabiliser...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci pour le lien mais est ce que ça parle des marques à acheter concrètement ?

----------


## lealouboy

> ok ok, et à partir de combien de temps on peut dire que la nouvelle marque ne lui convient pas?
> 
> Parce que donc je compte passer mon* BA à Orijen Puppy Large, SANS transition c'est bien ça?* et comme à prioris tous les chiens ne supportent pas ces croquettes là, combien de temps nourrir mon chien avec ces nouvelles croquettes, avant de décreter qu'elles ne lui conviennent pas? 15 jours? un mois? plus? 
> 
> En gros, si je vois qu'il a mal au ventre, des pets, etc, je dois considérer pendant combien de temps que c'est juste le temps qu'il s'adapte? car je voudrais pas le rendre malade non plus!



Je pense que tu vas droit vers des diarrhées aigües en faisant comme ça  :: 
Surtout avec Orijen...

Mais je laisse les gens plus calés te répondre  ::

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

> Je pense que tu vas droit vers des diarrhées aigües en faisant comme ça 
> Surtout avec Orijen...
> 
> Mais je laisse les gens plus calés te répondre


Ah ben je sais pas moi, c'est partout dans ce topic qu'il est dit que pour passer de croquettes AVEC céréales, à des croquettes SANS céréales, il ne faut pas de transition... JE SAIS PAS QUOI FAIRE!!!!!!!! ^^ ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ah ben je sais pas moi, c'est partout dans ce topic qu'il est dit que pour passer de croquettes AVEC céréales, à des croquettes SANS céréales, il ne faut pas de transition... JE SAIS PAS QUOI FAIRE!!!!!!!! ^^


J'ai aussi une BA (qui a 4 ans maintenant) et qui faisait des bouses  :: 
Ben clairement, j'ai fait des transitions trèèèèèèèèèèès progressives quand j'ai changé de corquettes, sinon v'là la cata  ::

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

et elle mange quoi maintenant ta BA? j'ai commandé les orijen, donc je vais faire une transition, mais il ne me reste pas des masses de ses croquettes actuelles donc la transition va être assez rapide...

et ça me dit toujours pas au bout de combien de temps je dois conclure que les orijen lui conviennent ou pas...???

----------


## siju

Supprimé, j'avais mal lu la question ! lol

----------


## Taysa

T'es quand meme capable de voir si ton chien est bien entretenu ou non ? La on peut pas t'adier via un forum a voir sica convient ! 

Orijen c'est soit tu fais une transition TRES longue soit tu n'en fais PAS DU TOUT. C'est a dire diete de 24-48h et bim on balance le nouvel aliment. Perso jamais fais de transition meme pour ganja qui est super sensible et jamais eu de problemes.

----------


## lealouboy

> et elle mange quoi maintenant ta BA? j'ai commandé les orijen, donc je vais faire une transition, mais il ne me reste pas des masses de ses croquettes actuelles donc la transition va être assez rapide...
> 
> et ça me dit toujours pas au bout de combien de temps je dois conclure que les orijen lui conviennent ou pas...???


Ma BA mange des arden grange agneau+riz mais elle supportait très bien les orijen  :: 

A l'époque, les fournisseurs tombaient souvent en rupture et j'ai eu de très gros vétérinaires (env 5000) et j'ai essayé de trouver un gamme un peu moins chère.
J'ai un chien qui a une MICI, et bêtement, en testant les Arden Grange suite à une énième rupture d'orijen, j'ai vu qu'elles lui convenaient immédiatement. 
J'ai donc passé tout le monde aux arden grange  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour à tous, 
> 
> Bon comme beaucoup, étant donné le nombre de pages de ce topic, j'avoue que je n'ai pas tout lu...
> 
> Alors je vais tenter de vous exposer mon problème et on verra bien si certains se tentent à  répondre...j'espère que oui!!!!
> 
> Voilà j'ai une lab sous Euk***ba spécial lab, depuis des années, elle a un très beau poil, elle est mince, en forme, jamais malade, fais des petites crottes toutes dures...bref sur le plan digestif tout va bien ! Seulement voilà, je suis tombé par harsard sur les vidéos des tests réalisés sur les animaux par cette société de croquettes (I*ams) et j'avoue que depuis ben ça me fait mal au coeur de continuer à lui donner ces croquettes là! Seulement voilà, elle est en excellente santé donc je ne sais pas s'il y a plus à gagner ou à perdre à lui changer ses croquettes uniquement pour la tranquilité de ma conscience...
> 
> Deuxièmement et là c'est le plus gros problème, j'ai un BA de 11 mois maintenant, récupéré à l'âge de 3 mois, que j'ai naturellement mis sous Euk***ba Puppy Grandes Races (avant d'avoir vu les vidéos sur les tests sur les animaux) et là, grosse déception! 
> ...


Si tu cherches vraiment des croquettes françaises + bonne qualité, Nutrivet Instinct sans hésiter, la gamme "growth & nutrients" pour le chiot, et la gamme nutritive & health pour le lab, soit la gamme high energy (pas utile si pas de grosses dépenses d'énergie), soit celle au poisson (plus chère), soit celle à base de sanglier plus chère aussi (regional meat farmer), soit dietetic & care

Les meilleurs prix sur zooplus.fr, mais tu peux aussi comparer les prix sur les autres zooplus !




> Nutrivet Instant, par contre je laisse répondre YenZ pour la gamme chiot ! Et au passage merci YenZ =)


"Instinct"  :: 
De rien  =)



> rho les DLG paraissent pas mal du tout aussi 
> 
> Si vraiment AG continue d'être suspect, j'essaierai celles là...


Ouais pour un produit "avec céréales" c'est vraiment un super compromis, en plus le prix est très correct (même si ça a augmenté depuis peu)  :: 




> Oui, je viens en effet de découvrr les nutrivet sur zooplus, mais n'en étant qu'à la lecture de la page 15 de ce topic, pour l'instant ça ne parle qu'orijen et TOTW...et nutrivet alors? ça vaut quoi?


On en a parlé plusieurs fois ici, très bonnes croquettes, à tester et voir si le chien supporte bien !




> Ok, mais qu'est-ce qu'elles ont de moins bien que les orijen ou TOTW?
> 
> Et euh histoire de faire ma chieuse jusqu'au bout...
> 
> Des croquettes FRANCAISES (ou proches), SANS céréales, ET bio, ça existe?


Oui Nutrivet Instinct, pour le BIO tu peux oublier, toutes les croquetts bio sont nazes en terme de compo, on peut pas tout avoir !  :Smile: 
Elles n'ont rien de moins bien, qu'Orijen ou TOTW, elles seriant même plus équilibrées en minéraux.




> Et j'ai lu plusieurs fois sur ce topic le nom de Pro*fine, mais en regardant leur composition, je vois qu'il y a du maïs :/
> 
> Alors elles sont moins bien que les Orijen?


Profine est plutôt pour les "petits budgets"' ou ceux qui ne veulent pas mettre le prix, pas comparable avec Nutrivet Instinct, Orijen, TOTW, Acana, DLG ou autre...




> ok ok, et à partir de combien de temps on peut dire que la nouvelle marque ne lui convient pas?
> 
> Parce que donc je compte passer mon BA à Orijen Puppy Large, SANS transition c'est bien ça? et comme à prioris tous les chiens ne supportent pas ces croquettes là, combien de temps nourrir mon chien avec ces nouvelles croquettes, avant de décreter qu'elles ne lui conviennent pas? 15 jours? un mois? plus? 
> 
> En gros, si je vois qu'il a mal au ventre, des pets, etc, je dois considérer pendant combien de temps que c'est juste le temps qu'il s'adapte? car je voudrais pas le rendre malade non plus!



Si les diarrhées sont vraiment aïgues, il ne faut pas insister plus  d'une semaine, si c'est juste entre selles non moulées et diarrhée alors  2 bonnes semaines mais pas plus, de toute façon il faut absolument  faire uen transition progressive en passant à un aliment aussi riche et  différent, mieux vaut racheter un peu d'ancien aliment et faire uen  transition correcte, que de risquer déranger le chien et qu'il ne puisse  pas s'adapter à sa nouvelle alimentation.




> Je pense que la question a déjà été posée mais je vois pas trop comment je peux la trouver avec toutes ces pages !
> Voilà ma chienne a 4 ans, a toujours mangé des croquettes Hills Nature's Best de Hill's mais là comme elle a pris du poids (grâce à la voisine qui lui donne tout le temps n'importe quoi à manger...), on est passé au Light de Science Plan. On s'est arrêté à la moitié de la transition (elle a donc moitié light, moitié pas light) car sinon elle a la diarrhée. J'aimerai donc changer de croquettes light comme le paquet est bientôt fini, que me conseillez vous ? (l'idéal serait qu'elle perde plus ou moins 5kgs). Merci pour vos réponses !


Le light ne sert bien souvent à rien, tu peux amorcer croquettes + compléter avec des haricots verts (pas à long terme comme le disait MuzzaRègne), TOTW sierra mountain, voir platinum, dog lover's gold, ou Josera poulet/riz seriant peut-être des alternatives à essayer.





> Au risque de dire une c*nnerie, il me semble que les croquettes light ne font pas maigrir les chiens. Tout au plus, cela stabilise le poids. Les croquettes Senior (même sur un chien non senior) sont moins calorigènes et font plus maigrir le chien, surtout si on réduit la dose en compensant avec des haricots verts. Ça garde le volume et le chien n'est pas frustré. En tout cas, un de mes chiens qui avait 1,5 kg de trop en a déjà perdu 1 à ce régime...


+1  :Smile: 




> Allez voir ce site www.collie-online.com
> Tout y est expliqué super bien rubrique alimentation industrielle, c une mine d'informations sur les croquettes ; vous y trouverez ttes les réponses aux questions qui reviennent en boucle ici.


+1 j'avais déjà donné ce site plusieurs pages avant, avec le lien pour la rubrique alimentation, même si tout n'est pas parfait on y trouve quelques bons conseils ce qui est assez rare pour être précisé !
Tout comme sur http://nourrirsonchien.wifeo.com




> Je pense que tu vas droit vers des diarrhées aigües en faisant comme ça 
> Surtout avec Orijen...


+ 5  :Smile: 




> Ah ben je sais pas moi, c'est partout dans ce topic qu'il est dit que pour passer de croquettes AVEC céréales, à des croquettes SANS céréales, il ne faut pas de transition... JE SAIS PAS QUOI FAIRE!!!!!!!! ^^


En gros si tu veux faire de la meilleure façon qui soit, fais une longue transition sur 2 bonnes semaines, il y a aussi la méthode de mettre à la diète sur 24/48h mais perso je ne suis pas pour (et orijen est un peu à part dans les croquettes sans céréales donc transition obligatoire conseillée).

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci beaucoup YenZ pour la réponse ! Mais j'avoue que j'ai l'impression de lire du chinois !
C'est quoi tout ça ? "TOTW sierra mountain, voir platinum, dog lover's gold, ou Josera poulet/riz", ce sont des marques ? Car je n'en ai jamais entendu parlé d'où mon étonnement  :Smile:  

Et une fois que j'ai diminué son poids avec ça je continue avec ses croquettes ou je reprends des "normales" ?

----------


## Lou

Pour les Profine vous les trouvez où? Parce que les prix que j'ai ne sont pas si bas que ça comparés aux DLG...
On a la chance de pouvoir se faire livrer gratuitement les DLG, ça aide aussi ^^ En tous cas après plus d'un an avec ces croquettes, aucun soucis, pour des chiens allant de 5 mois à 16 ans et de 5kg à 30kg.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Encore moi, les seuls que j'ai trouvé sur zooplus c'est Josera.
Il faudrait donc que je prenne celui là http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/36631, "Josera Balance", en rajoutant des haricots (d'ailleurs par curiosité pourquoi des haricots ?) ?
Et je dois faire une transition j'imagine pour passer de sa nourriture actuelle à ce "régime minceur" ?

----------


## la_puce

Tu n'as pas que les josera sur zooplus

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...oquettes_chien
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...te_of_the_wild

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un veut des TOTW, en rp, j'ai un paquet neuf qui faut que je revende.

----------


## Loupiotte21

YenZ ne m'a pas conseillé "Orijen".
Par contre comme j'avais cherché TOTW, le site n'avait pas trouvé. Je ne connaissais pas le nom exact, merci.
Tu vends le sac car tu ne trouves pas ça top ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah ils ne vendent pas le Sierra Mountain ...

----------


## la_puce

Je vends le sac car Biscuit est décédé ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ah désolée...

----------


## YenZ

> Merci beaucoup YenZ pour la réponse ! Mais j'avoue que j'ai l'impression de lire du chinois !
> C'est quoi tout ça ? "TOTW sierra mountain, voir platinum, dog lover's gold, ou Josera poulet/riz", ce sont des marques ? Car je n'en ai jamais entendu parlé d'où mon étonnement  
> 
> Et une fois que j'ai diminué son poids avec ça je continue avec ses croquettes ou je reprends des "normales" ?


TOTW (gamme sierra, dispo sur croqadom, NCLN, ou pets-animalia), comme platinum (platinum-france), DLG (dcs78.fr) ou Josera (poulet/riz dispo sur nourricommelanature) sont effectivement des marques, une fois que tu as diminué son poids tu peux très bien rester dessus car ce sont de bons produits, tu peux aussi en plus de rajouter des haricots, essayer de réduire un peu la ration (environ 10gr/kg voir moins) et de lui faire faire plus d'activité sportive !





> Pour les Profine vous les trouvez où? Parce que les prix que j'ai ne sont pas si bas que ça comparés aux DLG...
> On a la chance de pouvoir se faire livrer gratuitement les DLG, ça aide aussi ^^ En tous cas après plus d'un an avec ces croquettes, aucun soucis, pour des chiens allant de 5 mois à 16 ans et de 5kg à 30kg.


Reste sur DLG si en plus d'avoir des prix corrects les résultats sur tes chiens sont bons.
De mémoire Profine est à bons prix sur croqfrance, pro-dog, et aussi chez dogs discount (mais le prix en boutique en RP, 43€ le sac de mémoire car en ligne c'est bien plus cher)





> Encore moi, les seuls que j'ai trouvé sur zooplus c'est Josera.
> Il faudrait donc que je prenne celui là http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/36631, "Josera Balance", en rajoutant des haricots (d'ailleurs par curiosité pourquoi des haricots ?) ?
> Et je dois faire une transition j'imagine pour passer de sa nourriture actuelle à ce "régime minceur" ?


Zooplus n'a pas la gamme dont je te parle, pour cela va sur NCLN.
Sinon les haricots car ils ne font pas grossir et sont sources de fibres, ce régime ne doit pas durer à long terme non plus, mais si il maigrit rapidement en quelques semaines alors pas de soucis.
Si tu ne changes pas d'alimentation et que tu ajoutes juste les haricots alors pas besoin de transition, par contre si tu changes de croquettes alors oui.




> Tu n'as pas que les josera sur zooplus
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...oquettes_chien
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...te_of_the_wild
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un veut des TOTW, en rp, j'ai un paquet neuf qui faut que je revende.


Peut-être que ça pourrait m'intéresser au final, dis moi à combien tu veux le vendre par MP et on pourra se voir en fin de semaine prochaine.
D'ailleurs je te demandais quelques posts en arrière ce qui s'était passé avec Biscuit pour qu'il parte si rapidement ??





> YenZ ne m'a pas conseillé "Orijen".
> Par contre comme j'avais cherché TOTW, le site n'avait pas trouvé. Je ne connaissais pas le nom exact, merci.
> Tu vends le sac car tu ne trouves pas ça top ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah bah ils ne vendent pas le Sierra Mountain ...


Cette gamme n'est pas sur zooplus, mais même si je ne t'ai pas parlé d'Orijen c'est un excellent produit, mais disons que vu que tu souhaitais faire maigrir ton toon je ne t'ai pas proposé car assez riche dans l'ensemble.
Le nom exact est taste of the wild, 6 gammes existent dont 2 pour chiots, + 2 gammes chats.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci pour toutes ces réponses !
Ah zut j'aurai préféré acheter sur zooplus car j'achète aussi pour mes chats donc ça évite de payer 2 fois des frais de port...
Alors est ce qu'éventuellement dans un premier temps je peux continuer ses croquettes juste en rajoutant des haricots et diminuant un peu la ration ? Et si je fais ça, est ce que le fait que je rajoute des haricots, je dois encore diminuer sa ration ? Et enfin dernière question : quelle quantité je donne de haricots chaque jour ?
Pour l'activité sportive, elle n'arrête pas  :Smile:  
En tout cas c'est fou tout ce que tu as l'air de connaître, j'en reviens pas !

----------


## la_puce

> Peut-être que ça pourrait m'intéresser au final, dis moi à combien tu veux le vendre par MP et on pourra se voir en fin de semaine prochaine.
> D'ailleurs je te demandais quelques posts en arrière ce qui s'était passé avec Biscuit pour qu'il parte si rapidement ??
> .


Cancer estomac et intestin fulgurant, il y avait des métastases , ....

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour toutes ces réponses !
> Ah zut j'aurai préféré acheter sur zooplus car j'achète aussi pour mes chats donc ça évite de payer 2 fois des frais de port...
> Alors est ce qu'éventuellement dans un premier temps je peux continuer ses croquettes juste en rajoutant des haricots et diminuant un peu la ration ? Et si je fais ça, est ce que le fait que je rajoute des haricots, je dois encore diminuer sa ration ? Et enfin dernière question : quelle quantité je donne de haricots chaque jour ?
> Pour l'activité sportive, elle n'arrête pas  
> En tout cas c'est fou tout ce que tu as l'air de connaître, j'en reviens pas !


Tu peux aussi prendre tout sur NCLN, croqadom ou pets-animalia par ex, à la fois l'alimentation chiens + chats comme ça pas de double frais de port.
Tu peux continuer aussi ce que tu donnes (je ne sais plus ce que c'est ?) et diminuer tout en donnant des haricots, mais tant qu'à faire le mieux est encore de lui donner une meilleure alimentation dès maintenant, mais ce n'est pas parce que tu donnes des haricots que tu dois diminuer la ration, le mieux est de voir ce que ça donne sans diminuer, et si besoin diminuer un peu la ration jusqu'à environ 1% du poids de forme voir un peu moins (soit 200 gr pour 20 kgs par ex). + les haricots.

Pour la quantité de haricots faudrait connaitre le gabarit de la louloutte, mais disons qu'une bonne poignée (je n'ai pas pesé je peux pas te dire ce que ça peut donner) pour commencer serait bien, de toute façon ça ne peut pas lui faire de mal, mais pas de quantités astronomiques non plus.

PS : pour la ration de croquettes pèse sur une balance si ça n'est pas déjà le cas, les gobelets doseurs ne sont absolument pas précis, donc si le poids de forme de ta chienne est de 10 kgs, 100 à 120 grs pesés (pour une bonne croquettes hein ?  :Smile:  ) + haricots pour commencer, ensuite tu ajustes la ration si ya besoin de réduire légèrement.

----------


## soleil de floride

Le Josera riz/poulet, conviennent-elles à des chiens agés, style femelle rott de 10 ans ou les taux sont ils trop élevés ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Taux de quoi ?

----------


## Taysa

Les gosbi miniwell agneau sont super bien.

----------


## Flee

Et aucune gamme de Nutrivet Instinct (aucune idée d ou est venu le "instant"  ::  ) n irait pour la chienne de loupiotte ? Sinon mes chiens ont commencé le Nutrivet mais je ne suis pas chez moi pour constater si ça va, mais d après ma mère ça a l air d aller pour le moment, ma chienne sensible n a pas ete malade.

----------


## pomku

> Les gosbi miniwell agneau sont super bien.


+ 1 ! 
Mon mini Krakou ne jure que par elles ! (et pourtant, je lui ai fait essayer les TOTW, les Orijen, les Acana et tout et tout ! Mais mini Môssieur est TRÈS difficile !  ::  Il pèse 7 kg tout mouillé et il fait la loi ici  :: )

----------


## Loupiotte21

(ça me saoule je reçois plus les notifications rrr)

Je pense effectivement que je vais acheter sur NCLN mais pour cette commande je ne peux pas parce que je n'ai vraiment plus beaucoup de croquettes et donc je n'en aurai pas assez pour faire la transition.
Elle a toujours mangé des Hill's Nature's Best, là depuis quelques mois elle avait moitié moitié avec des light mais comme je trouve que ça ne sert à rien et que vous me le confirmez, je vais juste racheter des Hill's et mélanger avec des haricots en lui donnant 10gr/kg. Et quand j'arriverai à la fin du paquet je ferai la transition avec une des marques que tu m'as donné.

Ok pour les haricots je vois à peu près.

Elle fait 40kgs mais je pense que son poids de forme c'est 35/36, du coup je dois lui donner entre 350 et 370 si j'ai bien compris ? Je voudrais pas dire de bêtises mais je crois qu'elle mange 400grs ... 2 fois par jour ! en suivant les indications du paquet bien sur.

J'ai pesé au début mais comme je sais que ça fait un gobelet entier je ne pèse plus tous les jours mais je crois que je vais m'y remettre.

Merci encore !

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je viens d'aller vérifier, elle mangeait entre 430 et 440 grs par jour (et pas deux fois par jour) alors que sur le paquet c'était 410grs pour un chien de 40kgs (qui est son poids actuel mais pas son poids de forme), parce que ma mère était bien généreuse...
Je vais donc passer à 360grs par jour en pesant à chaque fois plus les haricots.
On va y arriver et ça va redevenir une athlète ahah

----------


## soleil de floride

> Le Josera riz/poulet, conviennent-elles à des chiens agés, style femelle rott de 10 ans ou les taux sont ils trop élevés ?


Je voulais dire la composition en elle même, est-elle bien, correcte quoi !
Les taux de calcium, phosphore et tout le reste ...

----------


## gaelle6757

alors j'ai presque lu tout le post :

quand on a adopté notre chienne il y a 6 semaines (6 ans, stérilisée, SPA, 15-16 kg), on lui a donné du *RC medium adult* (je sais pas bien), mais on lui a donné ce qu'elle avait à la SPA

puis le veto nous a conseillé *Hill's Adult* au poulet, mais je ne le sentais pas, alors on ne lui a pas donné :
Composition : maïs, viandes de volaille déshydratée, riz, cellulose, graisses animales, hydrolysat de proteines animales, farine de son de pois, oeuf entier en poudre, huile vegetale, chlorure de potassium, graines de lin, sel, phosphate bicalcique
Les proportions ne sont pas précisées
Protéines brutes : 23% ; Matières grasses brutes : 14,2% ; Fibres brutes : 9,2 % ; cendres brutes : 3,9% ; Calcium : 0,6% ; Phosphore : 0,56% ; sodium : 0,23% ; potassium : 0,65%

A-t-on bien fait de ne pas lui en donner ?

en ce moment on lui donne *Perro Lamb and rice* :
Composition*:* 
   Riz (min. 40%), de l'agneau (au moins 20%), maïs, pulpe de betterave,  graisse animale, farine de gluten de maïs, de digérer, la levure de  bière, chlorure de potassium, chlorure de sodium. 

Constituants analytiques*:* 
   20,0% de protéine brute, matières grasses brutes 10,0%, fibres brutes  2,5%, cendres brutes 7,5%, 1,3% de calcium, de phosphore de 0,9%, 0,3%  de sodium, de magnésium 0,09%. 

*Additifs par kg:* 

*Additifs nutritionnels:* 
  La vitamine A. 12000 UI, vitamine D3 1200 UI, vitamine E (tocophérol une-acétate) 70mg, cuivre (sous forme de pentahydrate de sulfate de cuivre (II)) 10mg 

*Additifs technologiques:* 
  Les antioxydants (riches en tocophérols extraits d'origine naturelle, gallate de propyle).

après lecture du post, je me dis et m... toujours pas bon...

donc je voudrais faire au mieux pour ma louloute, alors pour la suite j'hésite entre TOTW à l'agneau, au canard ou au saumon (lequel entre les 3 ?) et Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive & Health ?

qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Fahn

J'ai donné ProPlan Sensitive (saumon), Orijen Six Fish, puis Acana Wild prairie, et maintenant Nutrivet N&H à mes chiens.
J'ai laissé tomber PP parce que croquettes aux céréales, et malgré le fait que ce soit dit "Sensitive", un de mes chiens n'avait pas de belles selles.
Je suis passée aux Orijen au poisson, les chiens ont adoré. J'ai laissé tomber parce que ça me revenait trop cher, entre les chiens et les chats. 
Je suis donc passée aux Acana Wild Prairie, les chiens ont aimé, mais souvent en rupture de stock sur Zoo+.
Donc j'en suis arrivée aux Nutrivet.

ProPlan, plus jamais. Orijen et Acana se valent, mais les chiens ont préféré les Orijen. Si j'en avais les moyens, je reprendrais certainement ces croquettes.
Nutrivet, mes chiens adorent, font de belles selles, ont un poil extra.

Donc selon moi, et selon mon expérience, Orijen et Nutrivet sont top, elles conviennent à tous mes chiens, les compos sont bonnes.
Une de mes chiennes, assez difficile pour la nourriture, a tendance à bouder les croquettes si elle ne les aime pas. Avec Nutrivet (et Orijen à l'époque), elle ne les a jamais boudées, mon chien ayant une certaine sensibilité à certains aliments, digère parfaitement les Nutrivet.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Maintenant que j'ai eu de très bons conseils, je continue dans ma lancée, j'en demande un dernier (enfin qui sait  :Smile: ).
YenZ m'a proposé ces 4 alternatives : TOTW sierra mountain, platinum, dog lover's gold, ou Josera poulet/riz.
Pour vous, laquelle est la mieux ? Sachant que ma chienne n'est pas du tout difficile et stérilisée. Et que je ne veux pas me retrouver devant des ruptures de stock comme j'ai pu le lire  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Le Josera riz/poulet, conviennent-elles à des chiens agés, style femelle rott de 10 ans ou les taux sont ils trop élevés ?


Oui elles peuvent convenir mais le taux de calcium (et très légèrement celui de phosphore) est encore un peu élevé quand même, 2% pour un senior vaudrait peut-être mieux partir sur quelque chose avec moins de minéraux.




> que pensez vous des josera miniwell pour une mini senior?
> sinon je verrais pour essayer les gosbi. si jy arrive niveau sous
> 
> il existe des codes reducs sur ncln ?
> 
> merci


Mieux vaut les gosbi qui sont de bien meilleure compo, oui il y a 5% de  réduc à la première commande et à partir de 100  d'achat.




> Et aucune gamme de Nutrivet Instinct (aucune idée d ou est venu le "instant"  ) n irait pour la chienne de loupiotte ? Sinon mes chiens ont commencé le Nutrivet mais je ne suis pas chez moi pour constater si ça va, mais d après ma mère ça a l air d aller pour le moment, ma chienne sensible n a pas ete malade.


Si si comme je le disais au-dessus Nutrivet pourrait très bien convenir  :: 
En croquettes "françaises" de toute façon il n'y a pas grand choix...





> (ça me saoule je reçois plus les notifications rrr)
> 
> Je pense effectivement que je vais acheter sur NCLN mais pour cette commande je ne peux pas parce que je n'ai vraiment plus beaucoup de croquettes et donc je n'en aurai pas assez pour faire la transition.
> Elle a toujours mangé des Hill's Nature's Best, là depuis quelques mois elle avait moitié moitié avec des light mais comme je trouve que ça ne sert à rien et que vous me le confirmez, je vais juste racheter des Hill's et mélanger avec des haricots en lui donnant 10gr/kg. Et quand j'arriverai à la fin du paquet je ferai la transition avec une des marques que tu m'as donné.
> 
> Ok pour les haricots je vois à peu près.
> 
> Elle fait 40kgs mais je pense que son poids de forme c'est 35/36, du coup je dois lui donner entre 350 et 370 si j'ai bien compris ? Je voudrais pas dire de bêtises mais je crois qu'elle mange 400grs ... 2 fois par jour ! en suivant les indications du paquet bien sur.
> 
> ...


Pour les notifications réinscris toi pour suivre le sujet en haut de page et ça reviendra.
Si tu n'as plus assez de croquettes le mieux est encore de racheter un tout petit paquet de hill's et de faire la transition avec les nouvelles croquettes, sinon pour la dose environ 350/360 gr c'est très bien, suffit de voir comment elle va gérer, si elle perd du poids, si elle quémande plus ou pas etc...
Elle mange 400 gr en 2 fois ou 400 grs 2 fois par jour ?? Parce que si elle mange 800 grs/jour tu m'étonnes qu'elle prenne du poids !  :: 




> alors j'ai presque lu tout le post :
> 
> quand on a adopté notre chienne il y a 6 semaines (6 ans, stérilisée, SPA, 15-16 kg), on lui a donné du *RC medium adult* (je sais pas bien), mais on lui a donné ce qu'elle avait à la SPA
> 
> puis le veto nous a conseillé *Hill's Adult* au poulet, mais je ne le sentais pas, alors on ne lui a pas donné :
> Composition : maïs, viandes de volaille déshydratée, riz, cellulose, graisses animales, hydrolysat de proteines animales, farine de son de pois, oeuf entier en poudre, huile vegetale, chlorure de potassium, graines de lin, sel, phosphate bicalcique
> Les proportions ne sont pas précisées
> Protéines brutes : 23% ; Matières grasses brutes : 14,2% ; Fibres brutes : 9,2 % ; cendres brutes : 3,9% ; Calcium : 0,6% ; Phosphore : 0,56% ; sodium : 0,23% ; potassium : 0,65%
> 
> ...


Oui vous avez bien fait de ne pas lui donner, mais Perro lamb & rice ce n'est pas franchement mieux car vraiment pas assez riche et bourré de glucides.
Pour ce qui est de TOTW la gamme agneau est mieux équilibrée en minéraux que canard, bison ou saumon, mais moins riches aussi et donc plus de glucides...
A choisir ce serait encore Nutrivet, "Nutritive & Health" ou "Ten fish", ou "regional meat farmer", ou la gamme "energic & nutritional" si besoin, soit "dietetic & care" (meilleure niveau minéraux, idéal pour chiens seniors mais qui peut très bien convenir aux "non seniors")




> Maintenant que j'ai eu de très bons conseils, je continue dans ma lancée, j'en demande un dernier (enfin qui sait ).
> YenZ m'a proposé ces 4 alternatives : TOTW sierra mountain, platinum, dog lover's gold, ou Josera poulet/riz.
> Pour vous, laquelle est la mieux ? Sachant que ma chienne n'est pas du tout difficile et stérilisée. Et que je ne veux pas me retrouver devant des ruptures de stock comme j'ai pu le lire


Je t'ai parlé de ces marques mais il y en a bien d'autres, Nutrivet Instinct est très bien, maxima aussi (de coactnica sur NCLN), après tout dépendra aussi de ton budget, mais en marques sans ruptures qui sont bien tu auras plus ou moins dans l'ordre les 2 que je viens de citer, mais aussi Dog Lover's Gold, platinum et en dernier josera poulet/riz sachant que niveau budget josera est le moins cher, ensuite DLG, puis environ idem pour Platinum, Maxima et Nutrivet.
Les seules françaises sont les Nutrivet, Platinum c'est luxembourgeois, DLG c'est USA (importateur en hollande), Josera allemand je crois, et maxima aucune idée !




> Je suis passée aux Orijen au poisson, les chiens ont  adoré. J'ai laissé tomber parce que ça me revenait trop cher, entre les  chiens et les chats. 
> Je suis donc passée aux Acana Wild Prairie, les chiens ont aimé, mais souvent en rupture de stock sur Zoo+.
> Donc j'en suis arrivée aux Nutrivet.
> 
> ProPlan, plus jamais. Orijen et Acana se valent, mais les chiens ont  préféré les Orijen. Si j'en avais les moyens, je reprendrais  certainement ces croquettes.
> Nutrivet, mes chiens adorent, font de belles selles, ont un poil extra.
> 
> Donc selon moi, et selon mon expérience, Orijen et Nutrivet sont top,  elles conviennent à tous mes chiens, les compos sont bonnes.


+1,  c'est dommage que tu aies du arrêter orijen, il y a encore peu de temps  on trouvait les 27 kgs chiens poulet à 100  sur zooplus es (terminé  maintenant depuis l'augmentation et la suppression des lots par 2 sacs),  le fish était de mémoire à 120 ou 125  les 2 sacs ce qui était très  avantageux ! (sans parler du chat qui était aussi bcp moins cher)

----------


## Flee

Loupiotte si tu commandés nutrivet y a une promo sur le zoo plus.be en ce moment.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ok merci beaucoup, je verrai effectivement pour la dose s'il faut la réajuster un peu.
Je vais voir avec ma mère à son retour ce qu'on commande avec tout ce que tu m'as expliqué sachant qu'on veut qu'elle continue à manger de la volaille, pas de boeuf.
Et rassure toi j'ai vérifié, elle mangeait 430grs par jour, pas 2 fois par jour !

----------


## Taysa

Le maxima est moins cher sur : www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr 
le seul avantage avec NCLN c'est qu'on peut commander qu'un seul sac si on veut

----------


## YenZ

Ouais à 90 cts près, mais on peut très bien commander 1 ou 2 sacs sur les 2 sites

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/50-cotecan

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Chien/Maxima-de-cotecnica/Maxima-sans-cereale-70-30-0/Croquettes-alimentation-chien-et-chat/pa8es1al123ma29m3.html

Par contre le puppy est un plus cher sur LCDC que sur NCLN  ::

----------


## Taysa

Le puppy est en attente donc les prix sont indicatifs. 
Oui on peut commander un sac sur LCDC mais je sais que c'est mieux deux XD mdr ca fais chier de livrer un seul sac quand les frais sont les meme pour un ou deux sacs !

----------


## Taysa

J'en avai un plein stock du maxima les gens se le battent quasiment pour etre sur d'en avoir ^^ j'ai du vendre mon propre sac pour satisfaire une commande  :Stick Out Tongue:  J'ai que des retours positifs actuellement sur la marque

----------


## gaelle6757

Merci beaucoup Yenz ! Nous allons donc finir les Perro (on vient de commencer :-/) et ensuite on fera une transition vers Nutrivet dietetic & care.

----------


## Fahn

> +1, c'est dommage que tu aies du arrêter orijen, il y a encore peu de temps on trouvait les 27 kgs chiens poulet à 100 € sur zooplus es (terminé maintenant depuis l'augmentation et la suppression des lots par 2 sacs), le fish était de mémoire à 120 ou 125 € les 2 sacs ce qui était très avantageux ! (sans parler du chat qui était aussi bcp moins cher)


Ca reste trop cher, 125€ pour 27kg.
J'ai quatre chiens et neuf chats à nourrir.
Là pour les Nutrivet, je paie 90€/24 kg, et les chats sont aux Porta, qui me coûtent 58€/20kg. Et ça me fait 1 mois, autant pour les chiens que pour les chats.
Je suis contente d'avoir trouvé les Nutrivet, qui sont selon moi, de qualité presque équivalente aux Orijen, et moins chères (même si ce n'est pas énorme comme différence, mais sur une année... ça me fait plus de 350€ économisés.

----------


## lealouboy

Bon j'ai commandé mes acana pacifica et mes lukullus (en 1.5kg que j'utilise en friandises occasionnelles) et, comme j'ai commandé de mon i phone, zoo+ ne m'a pas reconnue et j'ai eu 10%  :: 

* mode semaine qui commence bien on *  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

dites, dans le patelin où on vient d'emménager j'ai croisé une nana promenant son chien (un X border de 8 ans mâle castré, adopté en refuge en normandie), on a bien sympathisé, je l'ai branchée alimentation en lui donnant la doc d'amélie serra+le lien du reportage sur le 6. bref son chien est grassouillet bien qu'il bouge bien, il mangeait I A M S du coup elle est en transition avec TOTW pacific stream, mais elle a lu que les minéraux/cendres à des taux trop élevés sont nocifs pour les chiens seniors, du coup que lui conseiller? j'aurais dit le TOTW sierra mountain mais pas vendu sur z+. n'ayant pas eu de chien senior je ne sais pas vers quelle marque l'orienter
sur mon conseil elle a contacté LCDC mais 0 réponse.

----------


## YenZ

Yéti : Disons que le petit soucis des pacific n'est pas le taux de Ph qui est à peu près normal, mais celui de Ca qui est à 1.9 donc un peu élevé, et surtout le rapport Ca/Ph qui est à plus de 1.7 donc trop élevé aussi.
TOTW Sierra peut convenir (Ca à 1.6 Ph à 1), mais vu que c'est souvent en rupture et uniquement disponible sur 3 ou 4 sites ça peut vite devenir chiant côté approvisionnement...
DLG serait très bien (quoi que pas mal de cendres), Platinum, et surtout Nutrivet Instinct (dietetic & care), ou Orijen/Acana (mais toujours ce problème de l'approvisionnement et du prix), sinon Farrado, Applaws "Senior" ou "Lite" (un peu cher et difficile à trouver), ou Maxima sur NCLN ou LCDC qui serait aussi un bon compromis  :: 
En gros au plus simple et à bons prix, je pense plutôt à Nutrivet Instinct, Maxima, Farrado, voir Applaws, éventuellement DLG, la bonne marque sera aussi la mieux supportée sans parler du budget  ::

----------


## Taysa

LCDC est debordé elle l'a contacter par mail ou telephone ?

----------


## winterfell

Oyez, oyez, nous aussi nous avons un problème de choix de croquettes. En effet jusqu'à maintenant je prenais LUPO*SAN light chez zo+++, pour mes trois bestioles. Mais ils l'ont arrêtés et de toute façon j'avais des doutes quant à en reprendre vu le poil de mon dernier venu.
Pour résumé la situation et aider aux conseils :
une chienne type XXXX de 15 kg, 11 ans, à tendance à faire un gras
un chien type XXX de 12 kg, 10 ans, est toujours resté au même poids depuis que je l'ai eu à ses deux ans
et le dernier venu donc, un rottweiler assez costaud, il va sur ses 6 ans et lui aussi a fait du gras pendant son séjour en refuge.
Donc je recherche des croquettes type sénior ou light ou juste pas trop fortes niveau graisse, j'imagine que 12 % maxi serait bien, enfin je crois. De préférence sans céréales ou les mons cracra possible. Les Lupo*san étaient bien supportées par mes deux premiers mais Byron, mon gros loup, a un poils terne et qui tombe par poignées et des gazs assez mortels!
Je suis ouverte à toutes propositions, j'ai beau chercher sur le net je ne trouve pas de boutique vendant les marques cités comme bonnes à part Ori*jen et Aca*na mais qui il me semble sont un peu trop grasses.

----------


## Fahn

Tu as la gamme Nutrivet, qui fait des croquettes "light" et qui ont une bonne compo :
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/290039

----------


## winterfell

merci! En effet elles ont l'air bien mais le taux de graisses me parait haut. A votre avis cela ne fera pas une trop grosse différence, sachant que les croquettes actuelles étaient du 10% de matière grasses?

----------


## Fahn

J'ai une chienne qui a tendance à l'embonpoint, mais qui n'est jamais devenue obèse, malgré qu'elle soit passée par Acana, Orijen et maintenant Nutrivet (et pas les light).
Tu peux lui mettre un peu moins de croquettes, j'ai remarqué que les Nutrivet que j'ai moi, et les croquettes sans céréales en général, sont plus riches, mais aussi plus rassasiantes.

----------


## winterfell

ok! dans ce cas je vais ergarder de plus près les nutrivet. mais à part zo+++, il n'y a pas d'auters fournisseurs de croquettes de qualités?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> LCDC est debordé elle l'a contacter par mail ou telephone ?


 par mail  ::  Yenz je lui transmets ta réponse merci
pour les fournisseurs qui vendent exclusivement de la qualité: nourrir comme la nature, la compagnie des croquettes, croqadom, pets animalia... j'en oublie sûrement

----------


## Taysa

Oui donc faut laisser le temps le pauvre a deja du mal a rep au tel ^^ 

Faut savoir aussi que LCDC est sur rescue mais par faute de temps il ne peut pzrticiper enormement

----------


## YenZ

> Oyez, oyez, nous aussi nous avons un problème de choix de croquettes. En effet jusqu'à maintenant je prenais LUPO*SAN light chez zo+++, pour mes trois bestioles. Mais ils l'ont arrêtés et de toute façon j'avais des doutes quant à en reprendre vu le poil de mon dernier venu.
> Pour résumé la situation et aider aux conseils :
> une chienne type XXXX de 15 kg, 11 ans, à tendance à faire un gras
> un chien type XXX de 12 kg, 10 ans, est toujours resté au même poids depuis que je l'ai eu à ses deux ans
> et le dernier venu donc, un rottweiler assez costaud, il va sur ses 6 ans et lui aussi a fait du gras pendant son séjour en refuge.
> Donc je recherche des croquettes type sénior ou light ou juste pas trop fortes niveau graisse, j'imagine que 12 % maxi serait bien, enfin je crois. De préférence sans céréales ou les mons cracra possible. Les Lupo*san étaient bien supportées par mes deux premiers mais Byron, mon gros loup, a un poils terne et qui tombe par poignées et des gazs assez mortels!
> Je suis ouverte à toutes propositions, j'ai beau chercher sur le net je ne trouve pas de boutique vendant les marques cités comme bonnes à part Ori*jen et Aca*na mais qui il me semble sont un peu trop grasses.


Luposan est surement un des plus mauvais "sans céréales" dispo sur le marché, à mon avis mieux vaut utiliser un bon "céréales" (avec que du riz) que un sans céréales blindé de glucides, ce qui est le cas de Luposan.
D'ailleurs les taux de ces croquettes sont bien trop faibles pour un chien à l'entretien, des taux de 20/10 c'est carrément trop peu, même pour un chien ayant besoin de maigrir, je t'invite à lire les dernières pages de ce topic où l'on a déjà résumé une bonne dizaine de marques considérées comme bonnes, avec ou sans céréales, plus la liste laissée page 63.

Et comme le disait Yéti et poupounne, il y a plusieurs sites vendant de bonnes croquettes, mais il faut faire son tri car tous les sites vendent différentes qualités pour tous les budgets, en vrac il y a croqadom, croqfrance, pets-animalia, lacompagniedescroquettes, nourrircommelanature, ideal-croquettes, medicanimal, petmeds, ecolovie87 (france-croquettes), comptoiranimalier, dcs78, platinum-france, wanimo, zooplus (qui n'est pas un marchand de bonnes croquettes mais un vendeur de tout ce qui touche aux animaux, ils ne font que proposer tout un tas de produits comme toute "multinationale" qui se respecte, mais ne sont pas capables de fournir le moindre conseil nutritionnel).





> merci! En effet elles ont l'air bien mais le taux de graisses me parait haut. A votre avis cela ne fera pas une trop grosse différence, sachant que les croquettes actuelles étaient du 10% de matière grasses?


15% ça n'a rien d'élevé, certaines croquettes vont jusqu'à 23% voir 25% de gras, c'est plutôt celles que tu prenais à 10% qui ne le sont pas assez !
Et comme le disait Fahn les croquettes sont plus rassasiantes, tu devrais essayer Nutrivet et voir ce que ça donne !

Au moins cher ici =) http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/cr...utrivet/291555

----------


## Jade01

> Bon j'ai commandé mes acana pacifica et mes lukullus (en 1.5kg que j'utilise en friandises occasionnelles) et, comme j'ai commandé de mon i phone, zoo+ ne m'a pas reconnue et j'ai eu 10% 
> 
> * mode semaine qui commence bien on *


Tu leur donnes les lukullus en friandises parcequ'elles ne sont pas bonnes en alimentation principale ou bien?

----------


## lealouboy

> Tu leur donnes les lukullus en friandises parcequ'elles ne sont pas bonnes en alimentation principale ou bien?


Une fois zoo+ m'en avait envoyé un échantillon en cadeau  ::  je les ai utilisées en friandises et mes chiens en sont archi fans !!!!
Mais elles sont au bœuf donc déjà bof bof pour Coyot  ::  mais 2/3 croquettes par jour, ça passe bien et ça différencie nourriture/friandise  :Smile: 
La compo, de mémoire c pas la cata mais c pas le top...
Je laisse yenz donner son avis  ::

----------


## YenZ

C'est exactement ça, pas la cata et même plutôt très correct si on regarde le prix (3€/kg par 30 kgs), même si le taux de viande n'est pas faramineux, il n'y a qu'une seule source de céréale, le riz, il y a aussi une gamme "poulet et saumon" si on veut éviter le bœuf.
J'ai déjà eu en cadeau un paquet d'humide, les toons en ont raffolé, mais bon ils mangeraient aussi des cailloux avec plaisir donc...  ::

----------


## winterfell

> Luposan est surement un des plus mauvais "sans céréales" dispo sur le marché, à mon avis mieux vaut utiliser un bon "céréales" (avec que du riz) que un sans céréales blindé de glucides, ce qui est le cas de Luposan.


et bien merci, je ne le savais, moi qui pensais donner de la qualité à mes loulous!
Comme pas, il ne faut jamais se satisfaire de ce qui est écrit sur le sac, il faut toujours faire des recherches personnelles!
Bon et bien je vais prendre les nutrivet et si ça ne leur convient ps je pense aux Acana agneau et pomme pour le côté sensibilité alimentaire.
JE ne savais pas non plus que le taux de matière grasse était trop bas! bref, je reprends tout depuis le début et merci encore pour les infos et la liste!!

----------


## lealouboy

Pour les acanas agneau+pomme, y a un truc qui ne va pas (regarde dans les 2 pages précédentes j'en ai parlé), mais je ne sais plus lequel  ::

----------


## Fahn

L'agneau est quand même fort allergène, en tout cas souvent mal digéré chez les chiens déjà sensibles.

----------


## lealouboy

Coyot Boy le supporte vraiment bien, après c'est plus éthique pour moi (ça me fait quand même bien mal au ***) mais bon malheureusement ce sont presque les seuls qu'il supporte...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Dis toi bien que question éthique ça ne change rien : ton chien mange des déchets qui ne sont pas consommables / consommés par les humains, faut pas s'imaginer qu'on tue des agneaux / vaches / poulets / poissons spécialement pour l'alimentation des animaux. Mêmes les marques de "qualité", ça sera de la viande au lieu des plumes, mais jamais du gigot ou du blanc de poulet.
(ou alors j'ai pas compris le problème ? Parce qu'en fait en relisant je vois pas trop pourquoi l'agneau serait "plus pire" que du poulet ou du boeuf mais bon).

----------


## lealouboy

Ce n'est pas l'espèce mais l'âge qui me heurte  ::  Après tu as raison, on est bien d'accord  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Pour les acanas agneau+pomme, y a un truc qui ne va pas (regarde dans les 2 pages précédentes j'en ai parlé), mais je ne sais plus lequel


Oui les taux de minéraux excessifs  ::

----------


## winterfell

ouaip, je viens de voir ça! parcontre un truc me chiffone un peu, Nutrive* est considéré comme du sans céréale et c'est indiqué sur le paquet il me semble mais dans la compo de la dietetic il y a : "poulet (minimum 30 %), huile et graisse (100 % volaille), pomme de  terre, agneau (minimum 10 %), protéines d’épeautre déshydratées,..." épautre qui est bien une céréale. donc ces croquettes sont toujours bonnes pour mes gros?
J'ai encore un paquet à finir de lupocrotte et j'ai encore le temps de rechercher des bonnes croquettes alors, je continue mes recherches, mes lectures, et j'en apprends beaucoup.
Dans mon top 4 des meilleurs pour mes gros par ordre décroissant, il y aurait 
Orige*n senior, un peu chère mais à regarder sur différents sites
Acan*a prairie sauvage
Nutr*ivet Dietetic and care
Acan* senior

----------


## labradounette

Yenz, que penses-tu de la nouvelle marque de NCLN :   canine caviar ?        merci

----------


## YenZ

> ouaip, je viens de voir ça! parcontre un truc me chiffone un peu, Nutrive* est considéré comme du sans céréale et c'est indiqué sur le paquet il me semble mais dans la compo de la dietetic il y a : "poulet (minimum 30 %), huile et graisse (100 % volaille), pomme de  terre, agneau (minimum 10 %), protéines dépeautre déshydratées,..." épautre qui est bien une céréale. donc ces croquettes sont toujours bonnes pour mes gros?
> J'ai encore un paquet à finir de lupocrotte et j'ai encore le temps de rechercher des bonnes croquettes alors, je continue mes recherches, mes lectures, et j'en apprends beaucoup.
> Dans mon top 4 des meilleurs pour mes gros par ordre décroissant, il y aurait 
> Orige*n senior, un peu chère mais à regarder sur différents sites
> Acan*a prairie sauvage
> Nutr*ivet Dietetic and care
> Acan* senior


Oui j'en parlais sur les pages précédentes ainsi que sur zooplus, il y a bien la présence de protéines d'épeautre, qui est bien une céréale de la famille des graminées, mais en très faible quantité, et uniquement la prot et pas la céréale complète, donc on peut quand même le considérer comme un "sans céréales" (qui a aussi l'avantage d'avoir des minéraux bien plus faibles).

Le classement est plutôt bien, perso je mettrai Nutrivet et Orijen en premier, puis Acana prairie, et enfin acana senior qui est avec céréales (riz, avoine et peut-être millet de mémoire)




> Yenz, que penses-tu de la nouvelle marque de NCLN :   canine caviar ?        merci


Ça m'a l'air plutôt bien correct dans l'ensemble, environ 38% de glucides et une seule source de céréales comme le millet, jusqu'à ce que je vois les minéraux...
1.6 de Ca pour 1.5 de Ph en poulet, et 6% de cendres, contre 2.2 de Ca et 1.9 de Ph pour 11% de cendres en agneau, bref dans le premier cas bon rapport Ca/Ph car presque des taux identiques, mais trop de phosphore à mon avis, dans le 2ème bcp trop de minéraux, un taux délirant de phosphore, et fatalement bcp trop de cendres !
Bref au final je ne prendrais ni l'un ni l'autre, peut-être le poulet pour tester et encore les 1.5% de Ph m'inciteraient presque à ne même pas essayer, je partirais largement plus sur Nutrivet, Orijen, Acana, Applaws, TOTW ou Maxima.

----------


## labradounette

Je pense la même chose que toi pour ces taux excessifs !!!!!!!    et pourtant on pourrait penser que c'est de la super croquette !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## labradounette

bien d'accord avec toi, Yenz, effarant les taux !!!!!!!!!!!        ::

----------


## soleil de floride

Veuillez excuser mes questions idiotes mais je suis novice  :: 
Pourriez vous me dire à quoi correspond le taux de cendres ?
Si je comprends bien, ce sont les déchets ? Donc, plus le taux est bas, mieux c'est, c'est bien ça ?
Merci !

----------


## borneo

J'ai reçu mes applaws, ma chienne apprécie.

Le problème, c'est que les minettes mangent dans sa gamelle. C'est gênant ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Pourriez vous me dire à quoi correspond le taux de cendres ?


Les cendres, ce sont les minéraux : calcium (Ca), phosphore (P), sodium, fer, magnésium .... tous les minéraux. Le mot "cendres" vient du fait que pour mesurer le taux de minéraux global d'un aliment, on le brûle à très haute température pendant plusieurs heures pour que tout ce qui est organique (protéines, graisses .... ) parte en fumée, ce qui reste, les cendres, est strictement constitué des matières minérales de l'aliment.
Les minéraux sont bien sur utilisés par l'organisme, mais l'excédent devra être éliminé donc filtré par les reins. Dans un aliment industriel, la question de "assez de minéraux" ne se pose en général pas : c'est plutôt "trop de minéraux" ! (Encore que c'est valable pour les macro éléments = Ca P ..., mais les oligo éléments eux par contre risquent davantage de manquer à l'appel ....)



Borneo : si c'est juste un peu de grignotage, non. Le seul élément qui pourrait poser problème c'est un peu trop de minéraux pour un chat (déjà que les applaws chat sont trop chargées), mais bon s'ils en grignotent juste un peu c'est pas ça qui va poser problème. Ta chienne est nourrie à volonté ? Si c'est le cas les chats risquent de taper un peu trop dans sa gamelle par contre, les applaws même chien c'est ce que je connais de plus appétent pour les chats en croquettes. Je donne des croquettes à mes chats en friandise, les applaws (chat ou chien) les rendent complètement dingo ...

----------


## didou752

Bonjour, j'ai recherché rapidement mais je n'ai pas trouvé, il n'y avait pas un tableau qui circulait pendant un moment avec les différents taux recommandés et/ou à ne pas dépasser pour les chiens?
Jusqu'à présent ma chienne était aux Hill's, ces derniers mois pour des raisons financières j'ai rétrogradé sur des Ultima (oui je sais pas bien, mais vu mon budget c'était les mieux dosées en viandes). Ca va mieux de ce côté là et en voulant racheter des hill's je me rends compte que le premier ingrédient c'est du mais... Ca a changé depuis longtemps? (j'avais regardé au début puis après j'ai racheté mes paquets sans vérifier). Du coup je cherche des croquettes que je peux trouver de préférence en boutique, qui soient appétentes (acana et orijen elle a pas aimé) qui ne lui saturent pas les reins et le foie et qui ne soient pas trop grasses.
Merci

----------


## Fahn

Nutrivet?
Ils ont différentes gammes, et les prix sont tout à fait corrects, pour du sans céréales.

----------


## didou752

J'ai regardé mais ils ne font que des paquets en 12kg. Ma chienne n'étant pas d'un gros gabarit (9kg), j'ai peur que les croquettes s'abiment à la longue et perdent leurs qualité .

----------


## soleil de floride

> Les cendres, ce sont les minéraux : calcium (Ca), phosphore (P), sodium, fer, magnésium .... tous les minéraux. Le mot "cendres" vient du fait que pour mesurer le taux de minéraux global d'un aliment, on le brûle à très haute température pendant plusieurs heures pour que tout ce qui est organique (protéines, graisses .... ) parte en fumée, ce qui reste, les cendres, est strictement constitué des matières minérales de l'aliment.
> Les minéraux sont bien sur utilisés par l'organisme, mais l'excédent devra être éliminé donc filtré par les reins. Dans un aliment industriel, la question de "assez de minéraux" ne se pose en général pas : c'est plutôt "trop de minéraux" ! (Encore que c'est valable pour les macro éléments = Ca P ..., mais les oligo éléments eux par contre risquent davantage de manquer à l'appel ....)



Merci pour ta réponse qui est très détaillée ! Je ne pensais pas du tout que les cendres correspondaient à cela !

----------


## sothena

bonjour
mon frère a recueilli un croisé york de huit ans, il n'a pas plus de dents en haut, quelles croquettes me conseillez-vous ? Il faut des petites croquettes mais quelle composition ? quel taux dois-je surveiller ?
J'imagine que c'est comme les chats, aucune marque de supermarché n'est bonne 
ps le chien est castré

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai regardé mais ils ne font que des paquets en 12kg. Ma chienne n'étant pas d'un gros gabarit (9kg), j'ai peur que les croquettes s'abiment à la longue et perdent leurs qualité .


Ça dépend combien mange ta chienne/jour, si elle mange par exemple 135gr (ce qui est bcp pour 9kgs de poids), ça fait 4kgs/mois, soit 1 sac pour 3 mois ce qui est encore acceptable si conservé dans un container hermétiquement fermé à l'abri de l'air et de la lumière.




> bonjour
> mon frère a recueilli un croisé york de huit ans, il n'a pas plus de dents en haut, quelles croquettes me conseillez-vous ? Il faut des petites croquettes mais quelle composition ? quel taux dois-je surveiller ?
> J'imagine que c'est comme les chats, aucune marque de supermarché n'est bonne 
> ps le chien est castré


Toutes ces infos sont déjà donnés sur les pages précédentes, en petites croquettes tu as orijen, acana, TOTW, nutrivet instinct, applaws, gosbi, DLG, platinum...

----------


## lealouboy

Bon ben je mélange acana pacifica et AG, j'en suis arrivée à 1/3 + 2/3 et aucun soucis pour Coyot pour L'instant  :: 
Par contre, Djobi les boude un peu les acana ...

----------


## didou752

En regardant bien, je vais tester les applaws. J'ai une chienne assez difficile, et tout comme Djobi, les acana elle n'a pas voulu les manger.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Qu'est ce qui "ne va pas" concrètement dans les Hill's Nature's Best ? (question de ma mère qui vient de rentrer et qui trouve qu'elles sont biens !)
Merci !

----------


## didou752

Je ne suis pas une pro, mais je dirais trop de céréales quand on voit que le premier composant c'est du mais alors que pour un chien ou un chat d'ailleurs le premier composant doit être de la viande (les composants sont classés par quantité)

----------


## MuzaRègne

*Croquettes Hill's N
ature's Best Canine Adult Mini / MediumIngrédients :maïs, farine de volaille, gluten de maïs, graisses animales, hydrolysat de protéines, riz brun, orge, flocons d'avoine, huile végétale, pulpe de betterave déshydratée, carottes déshydratées, petits-pois déshydratés, marc de tomates, poudre d'épinards, pulpe d'agrumes, marc de raisin, graines de lin, carbonate de calcium, chlorure de calcium.

protéine brute
23.5 %




En rouge ce qui ne va pas, au premier coup d'oeil.

*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci !

----------


## lealouboy

> Bon ben je mélange acana pacifica et AG, j'en suis arrivée à 1/3 + 2/3 et aucun soucis pour Coyot pour L'instant 
> Par contre, Djobi les boude un peu les acana ...


Autant pour moi  ::  Le temps que l'inflammation s'installe est terminé, bien accrochée maintenant  :: 
Coyot Boy ne supporte pas les acana... Djobi les supporte mais ne les aime pas (clebs de luxe  :: ) mais heureusement que j'ai ma Dadou qui boufferait des cailloux  ::

----------


## aniechka

coucou,

Je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter des croquettes haut de gamme pour mon chien (castré). Alors je prends entre les deux ni les premiers prix ni trop haut car trop cher... Enfin quand c'est moi je fais attention mais mes parents s'en foutent un peu (eh oui ca se voit pas mais c'est mon père qui voulait un chien). La je ne suis pas chez moi jusque septembre et donc ce sont eux qui s'en occupe (si on puit dire). Ils ont acheté un paquet de 15 kl pour 30 euros, canicroc je crois. J'ai un peux regarder sur internet et je voudrais savoir si c'était du bas de gamme ou du moyen de gamme? Merci

----------


## Fahn

Tu as la compo de ces croquettes?

----------


## soleil de floride

> coucou,
> 
> Je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter des croquettes haut de gamme pour mon chien (castré). Alors je prends entre les deux ni les premiers prix ni trop haut car trop cher... Enfin quand c'est moi je fais attention mais mes parents s'en foutent un peu (eh oui ca se voit pas mais c'est mon père qui voulait un chien). La je ne suis pas chez moi jusque septembre et donc ce sont eux qui s'en occupe (si on puit dire). Ils ont acheté un paquet de 15 kl pour 30 euros, canicroc je crois. J'ai un peux regarder sur internet et je voudrais savoir si c'était du bas de gamme ou du moyen de gamme? Merci



J'ai donc trouvé ça :
_CANICROC croquettes aux viandes 
Ingrédients : céréales, viandes et sous produits animaux (4% minimum).
sous produits d'origine végétale, huiles et graisses, substances minérales, levures, poissons et sous produits de poissons, vitamines (A D3 E)et oligo éléments, avec antioxygènes : éthoxyquine (E324), gallate de propyle (E310), BHA (E320), BHT (E321), conservé avec propionate de calcium (E282), sulfate de cuivre (cuivre : 7,5 mg/kg)._

Je ne m'y connais pas des masses mais vu la compo, c'est plus des croquettes pour les poules que pour les chiens ! Vu le prix, acheter du pedigrée ou du friskies aurait été aussi bien !
Sincerement, il n'y a que 4% de viande. Ce sont des croquettes très mauvaises !
A ce prix là, tu trouveras mieux sur zooplus !

----------


## Fahn

Effectivement, c'est mauvais, très mauvais. Rien que les céréales en premier ingrédient  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Canicroc c'est la cgamme économique chez Gamm vert, donc c'est le bas de gamme du bas de gamme ... mais 2€/kg pour du éco ça me semble beaucoup ?
Sinon au même endroit (gamm vert) achète plutôt leur premium = exigence qui est un peu plus potable
(*Composition* 
*Volaille déshydratée (18%), maïs, creton, riz (10%), graisse animale (8%), brisure de flocon de maïs, gluten de maïs, levure, hydrolysat de volaille, farine de poisson, pulpe de betterave, flocon de maïs, huile de colza (2%), sel, poudre d'oeuf, fructo oligo saccharides, carbonate de calcium, chlorure de potassium, extrait de paroi de levure.  = exigence adulte actif)*

----------


## aniechka

merci pour vos avis, 

Je ne suis pas chez moi et je ne rentre pas avant septembre... (je suis en Allemagne). Pourtant je leur ai dit de faire attention aux croquettes qu'ils achettent... Quand c'est moi, je prends frisky, pedigree ou frolic (il adore ^^)

J'essairais de voir en rentrant pour le premuim. Mais merci pour votre avis^^

----------


## Fahn

Pedigree, Frolic, c'est encore pire!
Il paraît que les croquettes chien Décathlon sont pas mal et à bon prix, on en a parlé il me semble il y a quelques dizaines de pages.

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui c'est tout sauf le top du top mais pour le prix c'est correct (sauf les coins bleus qui sont à fuir), mini 30% de viande en 1er ingrédient. après ça reste plus cher que ce qu'elle donne actuellement
normal que le chiene n raffole ils rajoutent des tas d'exhausteurs de goût et de graisses autour des croquettes pour tromper le flair, sinon jamais un chien ne mangerait une s***perie pareille^^

----------


## Fahn

Celles-ci, 15kg pour 26€
http://www.decathlon.fr/outdog-500-p...d_8163492.html

C'est quand même PAS CHER quoi, quand on a un seul animal, je suis d'avis que tu peux bien lui donner une nourriture de qualité. 
Bon, là c'est clair, Décathlon c'est pas Orijen quoi, mais pour le prix, c'est bien, la compo n'est pas trop mauvaise.

----------


## m.b.

Canicroc, c'est pas dans les magasin game vert ? Il me semble que oui, j'avais déjà regardé lors de ma quête à la croquette, la seule chose que je peux dire c'est que pour le premier ingrédient = céréales

edit : oups j'avais pas vu que ca continuait sur l'autre page ! Je n'ai rien dit

----------


## Fahn

> *Canicroc c'est la cgamme économique chez Gamm vert*, donc c'est le bas de gamme du bas de gamme ... mais 2€/kg pour du éco ça me semble beaucoup ?
> Sinon au même endroit (gamm vert) achète plutôt leur premium = exigence qui est un peu plus potable
> (*Composition* 
> *Volaille déshydratée (18%), maïs, creton, riz (10%), graisse animale (8%), brisure de flocon de maïs, gluten de maïs, levure, hydrolysat de volaille, farine de poisson, pulpe de betterave, flocon de maïs, huile de colza (2%), sel, poudre d'oeuf, fructo oligo saccharides, carbonate de calcium, chlorure de potassium, extrait de paroi de levure.  = exigence adulte actif)*



Oui, c'est bien la marque qu'on trouve chez GV

----------


## m.b.

Oui oui Fahn, j'ai du mal ce matin avec les pages !  :: 

Sinon je ne savais pas que decathlon faisait des croquettes, je trouve ça étonnant mais pourquoi pas. 
C'est quoi les coins bleus ? Les paquet bleu ?

----------


## aniechka

merci pour vos conseils, car c'est franchement dure de trouver des bonnes croquettes pour pas trop cher. 15 euros pour un paquet de 3kl (genre purina, pro plan) j'aimerais bien, mais j'ai franchement pas les moyens. J'irais voir à decathlon. Dis les croquettes que tu m'a montré sont pour les chiens actives, mais existent-elles pour chien castré?

----------


## Poupoune 73

pr* plan c'est de la daube aussi (et vendu à prix d'or par dessus le marché), si tu veux des marques de qualité vas voir page 63 de ce topic. pour les petits budgets il me semble que yenz préconisait https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html en piochant dans le topic des codes de réduction de la rubrique chat et/ou en te groupant avec d'autres propriétaires y'a moyen d'avoir de la qualité à prix abordable
les produits "coins bleus" de d*cathlon sont leurs produits bas de gamme, les croquettes coins bleus sont du même acabit que les canicr*c. ils font des croquettes pour les chasseurs (rayon chasse donc  ::  )
pour moi (et pour ma véto, bien calée en alimentation) les différentes gammes (race, stérilisé...) c'est du pipeau ce sont les céréales qui rendent les chiens obèses mon Xterrier castré a pris bcp de poids avec PP que tout le monde citait comme la meilleure marque, il a fondu en 2 semaines quand je suis passée aux t*ste of the wild.

----------


## Fahn

Il y a plusieurs gammes chez Décathlon, mais il faut vérifier la compo avant, et les autres sont un peu plus chères il me semble.
Si tu as des doutes pour les ingrédients, n'hésite pas à venir demander conseil  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Quand vous donnez des croquettes de m ... heu pas terribles parce que vous n'avez pas les moyens, n'hésitez pas à rajouter des protéines animales, un jaune d'oeuf cru, le blanc cuit, des déchets de viande .... pas forcément tous les jours mais 3 fois dans la semaine, ça coûte pas très cher (ou même rien, vous pouvez parfois avoir des déchets de viande gratuitement chez le boucher) et ça améliore l'ensemble.

----------


## Poupoune 73

ah tu fais bien d'en parler, je vais repasser au barf, jusqu'à présent je ne donnais que le jaune cru et les coquilles et je jetais le blanc, du coup si je le fais cuire je peux leur donner? ma chienne 3kg le rejetait tel quel mais mon chien ça lui donne la diahrée... et les coquilles, qu'elles soient crues ou cuites (écailles d'oeuf dur) ça change ou pas?

----------


## m.b.

> Il y a plusieurs gammes chez Décathlon, mais il faut vérifier la compo avant, et les autres sont un peu plus chères il me semble.
> Si tu as des doutes pour les ingrédients, n'hésite pas à venir demander conseil


Ok merci, celle que tu avais donné me semblait bien http://www.decathlon.fr/outdog-500-p..._8163492.html# avec 30% de viande. 

Ha je rebondis sur le fait d'ajouter des choses à nos animaux. Souvent j'ai entendu parler des steak dogador, vous les donnez cru ? Par exemple, on peut en donner trois fois par semaine un steak comme ça pour compenser ? 

Par contre, je regardais les commentaires sur ces steak, je me demande si quelqu'un ne s'est pas trompé parce que la personne indiquait qu'elle trouvait ça trop salé au gout donc à moins que son chien parle...

----------


## Fahn

Pourquoi compenser?
Tu dis avoir déjà du mal financièrement, pour moi le Dogador c'est inutile, et cher, donc bon... Ou alors, prends-lui de meilleures croquettes!

----------


## foufie40180

En croquettes (rapport / qualité/prix / bonne compo) il y a josera 26/16 , sur Nourrir comme la nature a 46.90euros le sac de 15kg qui fait environ deux mois pour un chien de 30/35kilos . ils vendent aussi les 2 sacs a 84.90euros (et  5 pourcents de réduc pour première commande et pour commande de plus de 100euros ) . La livraison est gratuite pour toute commande de plus de 39euros , et ils sont rapides dans la livraison . voila pour mon petit budget c'est ce que j'ai choisi , et j'ai réussi a convaincre mes parents pour qu'ils en prennent aussi au lieu de prendre des friskies !! par contre je ne savais pas qu'on pouvais rajouté du jaune d'oeuf (ma chienne adore quand ya du jus donc je vais opter pour cela ) merci pour la petite astuce en complément .

----------


## lealouboy

Et puis attention avec le dogador, ça remplace les os charnus dans le barf et ça constipe +++ Je n'ajouterais pas ça à une alimentation sèche  ::

----------


## borneo

Le dogador, c'est des cous de poulet broyés sous forme de steak de 100g, et ça coûte 2.80€ le kilo.

Ce n'est pas salé, c'est un aliment pour animaux.

J'en donne à ma chienne qui n'a pas assez de dents pour manger de vrais os.

----------


## Poupoune 73

et oui ça se donne CRU!!

----------


## m.b.

Je voulais compenser parce que (j'ai oublié le pseudo) disait que quand on ne donne pas de super croquette, on pouvait compenser avec un jaune d'oeuf etc; trois fois par semaine et vu que j'avais entendu parlé du dogador, voilà. 
Je demandais pour la cuisson parce que sur le site c'était marqué "à cuire" et que j'avais entendu parlé du dogador pour du barf et voilà l'avis d'un internaute sur le site picard" J'ai trouvé ces steak hachés un peu secs, trop salé et manquant de gout."
lol

----------


## Fahn

Ce qu'il y a, c'est que la viande/le cru n'ont pas le même temps de digestion que la nourriture sèche, donc c'est pas top de mélanger les deux sur le même repas.

----------


## Mayday

> Ce qu'il y a, c'est que la viande/le cru n'ont pas le même temps de digestion que la nourriture sèche, donc c'est pas top de mélanger les deux sur le même repas.


C'est pas la première fois que je lis ça.
En quoi cela affecte-t-il le chien de manger des aliments ne se digérant pas au même rythme? 
Moi je le fais tous les jours.

----------


## Fahn

Le système digestif de l'homme n'est pas pareil avec celui du chien, non plus  ::

----------


## Mayday

c'est vrai, néanmoins j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi on dit ça. Je ne dis pas que c'est faux hein. 
Mais même dans le BARF, le chien ne digère pas de la même manière le muscle les fibres et les os.

----------


## Fahn

Alors là, très bonne question, mais je l'ai tellement entendu dire/lu.
 ::

----------


## Mayday

yenz viens à la rescousse stp lol

----------


## Fahn

On est qu'une bande de bras cassés  ::

----------


## loup-blanc

*Croquettes, avis, composition, venez en parler!*Les croquettes sont simplement des morceaux de viande que l'humain ne mange pas mais qui sont mélangé avec du riz et séché.

Bon bref. Comme partout le gros problème c'est le dosage qui est totalement faussé par le fabricant, pourquoi ?

Labrador Pro Plan Agneau et Riz : 350 gr. par jour. 
Résultat --> plus de sacs à acheter et si on utilise comme le font les écoles de chien guide le dosage correct qui est de 200 gr. par jour, les chiens vivent plus longtemps. Moins de problème de santé. 

Parce qu'au fond si on regarde le prix du sac.

----------


## Taysa

Euh 200 gr pour un labrador ?!?! 

Desole mais c'est beaucoup trop peu ! C'est pas du tout un dosage correct

----------


## Darlow

Je vois que plusieurs personnes sont passées de TOTW ou Acana à Nutrivet.
Je donne des Acana aux miens, est-ce que Nutrivet est mieux ou simplement équivalent?
Merci!

----------


## Fahn

Bien sûr que si, tout dépend du chien.
Exemple ici :
-Kaly, 32kg, 250gr de croquettes par jour
-Jedi, 27kg, 350gr
-Kimi, 24kg, 350gr
-Volan, 25kg, 300gr

La quantité n'a rien à voir avec le gabarit du chien, mais plutôt à son activité physique, son appétit.
Certes un bichon mangera moins qu'un dogue allemand, mais ça n'est pas parce qu'un chien pèse 30kg qu'il doit manger 500gr quoi.

----------


## Taysa

Je dis pas le contraire, mais 200gr pour TOUS leurs chiens (donc pas du cas par cas), des chiens en eternel activitee car on exploite toujours leurs capacitees meme si il s'agit juste de reflexion je trouve ca beaucoup trop peu.

----------


## Fahn

Et pourquoi pas.
Quand tu donnes des croquettes de qualité, pas besoin de gaver les chiens pour qu'ils soient rassasiés.

----------


## Taysa

Pro plan tu apeles ca de la qualitee ?! 

Un labrador allez ca doit etre pour une femelle 25kg minimum,oi je trouve ca trop peu si toi ca te choque pas tant mieux.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> ah tu fais bien d'en parler, je vais repasser au barf, jusqu'à présent je ne donnais que le jaune cru et les coquilles et je jetais le blanc, du coup si je le fais cuire je peux leur donner? ma chienne 3kg le rejetait tel quel mais mon chien ça lui donne la diahrée... et les coquilles, qu'elles soient crues ou cuites (écailles d'oeuf dur) ça change ou pas?



Oui le blanc cuit c'est très bien c'est une protéine "parfaite" ! Le souci c'est que certains chiens n'aiment pas, mais sinon pas de problème. Pour les coquilles d'oeufs je ne sais pas, a priori c'est quasiment que des minéraux donc la cuisson ne devrait pas changer grand chose, moi j'ai toujours donné cru.




> Ha je rebondis sur le fait d'ajouter des choses à nos animaux. Souvent j'ai entendu parler des steak dogador, vous les donnez cru ? Par exemple, on peut en donner trois fois par semaine un steak comme ça pour compenser ?






> Et puis attention avec le dogador, ça remplace les os charnus dans le barf et ça constipe +++ Je n'ajouterais pas ça à une alimentation sèche





> 






> Ce qu'il y a, c'est que la viande/le cru n'ont pas le même temps de digestion que la nourriture sèche, donc c'est pas top de mélanger les deux sur le même repas.


Il vaut mieux éviter de donner de la viande qui contient des os (donc du dogador aussi) en même temps que des croquettes, pour plusieurs raisons :
- il y a bien souvent trop de calcium dans la plupart des croquettes, ça ne sert à rien d'en donner davantage = ça ne correspond pas au besoin qui est plutôt davantage de protéines. 
- la digestion des os demande une acidité importante des sucs gastriques que les chiens nourris aux croquettes n'ont pas, donc ce sera mal digéré.
- du coup os pas digérés parce que inutiles et milieu pas assez acide >> constipation ++ comme dit lealouboy

Par contre, un ajout de viande fraîche (même crue) ou jaune d'oeuf en même temps que les croquettes ne pose pas de problème, car la deuxième raison (en plus de l'acidité  nécessaire) pour laquelle on le déconseille c'est que les croquettes vont rester longtemps dans l'estomac donc la viande aussi, ce qui va favoriser la prolifération de bactéries si la viande n'est pas fraîche au départ (et vu que le pH n'est pas assez acide, moins efficace pour se débarrasser des indésirables).

Mais un peu de viande crue, sans os, et fraîche (conso humaine) = peut être donnée sans problème en même temps que des croquettes.

----------


## Fahn

> Pro plan tu apeles ca de la qualitee ?! 
> 
> Un labrador allez ca doit etre pour une femelle 25kg minimum,oi je trouve ca trop peu si toi ca te choque pas tant mieux.


Mais ça va aller? J'ai le droit de te donner mon avis quand même hein  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je me faisais la meme reflexion ...... Comme quoi !

----------


## Fahn

Je ne t'ai aucunement empêchée de donner ton avis ici, je soulignais simplement le fait qu'un gros chien, contrairement à ce que tu disais, n'avait pas forcément besoin de manger une grosse quantité de croquettes.

Au départ, quand je donnais des Pro Plan Sensitive à mes chiens (je n'avais alors que Jedi qui était chiot et Kaly), Jedi avait 400gr en deux repas (des Puppy), et Kaly avait 300gr (adulte), et ça leur suffisait largement.

----------


## lealouboy

Je crois que je l'ai déjà dit mais j'avais lu une étude qui avait mis en évidence qu'un mélange alimentation sèche + reste de table ou autre semblait réduire considérablement le risque de retournement d'estomac  :: 
La raison était, de mémoire, que les temps différents de digestion et la réaction chimique provoquée par le mélange de sec et "humide" favorisait l'éructation  ::  
Depuis, je rajoute qq cuillères de patée dans les rations du soir  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

> Je ne t'ai aucunement empêchée de donner ton avis ici, je soulignais simplement le fait qu'un gros chien, contrairement à ce que tu disais, n'avait pas forcément besoin de manger une grosse quantité de croquettes.
> 
> Au départ, quand je donnais des Pro Plan Sensitive à mes chiens (je n'avais alors que Jedi qui était chiot et Kaly), Jedi avait 400gr en deux repas (des Puppy), et Kaly avait 300gr (adulte), et ça leur suffisait largement.



Mais je suis totalement d'accord !! J'en brasse tous les jours des sacs de croquettes, tous les jours on vient me demander conseil ici en mo ou via les ventes que je fais. Je sais pertinnement que ce que tu dis est fondé. Mais tu aplliques au cas par cas a ton chien tu dis pas bon bah c'est un staff il doit manger 300gr par jour point. 

La c'est ce qui se passe et ca me choque, que ca aille pour 1chien oki, 2 a la limite mais toutes une "meute" desole j'y crois moyen !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ganja fais 36.5 actuellement bah elle mange 260 et ca va niquel ! 
Taysa 23 elle en mange 220 jusqu'a 270 si effort. 

Je sais pertinnement que le poids n'est pas forcement l'indicateur meme si elle permet une base

----------


## Fahn

> Mais tu aplliques au cas par cas a ton chien tu dis pas bon bah c'est un staff il doit manger 300gr par jour point. 
> 
> La c'est ce qui se passe et ca me choque, que ca aille pour 1chien oki, 2 a la limite mais toutes une "meute" desole j'y crois moyen !


J'ai pas compris  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> J'ai pas compris


si tu fais au cas par cas pour chacun de tes chiens, tu dis par "un labrador ça doit manger x grammes de croquettes par jour" comme pour les chiens guides  :: 

En même temps, je pense qu'ils ne sont pas neuneus à l'école des chiens guides et qu'ils ajustent en fait  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je sais j'ai du mal a m'exprimer :$ 

Je suis d'accord sur ton raisonnement que 200gr peut suffir a un labrador MAIS pas a tout un groupe de labrados c'est impossible que tous les chiens soit identiques. 

C'est comme si je te repondais : tu as 4staffs donc tu donnes 300gr a tous, ca leur suffit, alors que non y'en a qui vont manquer et d'autres ca sera trop ! 

Donc pour moi peut etre 200gr suffit a certains sujets de l'ecole, mais je doute car je trouve ca vraiment trop peu en quantitee

----------


## Fahn

> Bien sûr que si, *tout dépend du chien*.
> Exemple ici :
> -Kaly, 32kg, 250gr de croquettes par jour
> -Jedi, 27kg, 350gr
> -Kimi, 24kg, 350gr
> -Volan, 25kg, 300gr
> 
> *La quantité n'a rien à voir avec le gabarit du chien, mais plutôt à son activité physique, son appétit.
> *Certes un bichon mangera moins qu'un dogue allemand, mais ça n'est pas parce qu'un chien pèse 30kg qu'il doit manger 500gr quoi.


Voilà ce que j'ai dit.
Je n'ai pas dit que tous les chiens de race X devaient manger Y grammes de croquettes, mais que tout dépendait du chien.
Et je réagissais, justement, à ton exclamation selon laquelle 200gr de croquettes pour un labrador, c'était trop peu...

----------


## Taysa

Donc logiquement tu devrais reagir comme moi puisqu'on dis la meme chose lol il est impossible que tous les labradors de l'ecole soit contenter avec 200gr '

----------


## Poska

Le josera poulet, ça donne quoi niveau appétence? C'est bien supporté en général niveau digestion?

----------


## gipsie

Sur crokeo les profine adulte sont a 39 euros les 15kg. Je n'ai jamais commander sur ce site mais ca semble interessant pour les petits budget.

----------


## m.b.

Et ben ma croisé braque/lab serait bien malheureuse avec 200 grammes de croquettes, elle est aussi connu sous le nom "d'aspirateur à croquette"  ::

----------


## Taysa

> Le josera poulet, ça donne quoi niveau appétence? C'est bien supporté en général niveau digestion?


appetence moyenne si chiens difficiles, hyper bien digerer pour les chiennes que j'ai par contre elle se gavait d'herbes '

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Honnetement pour quasi le meme prix je conseillerais plutot le maxima !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le profine aussi est bien ! A 39€ les 15 kg c'est le top pour les ptiq budget !

----------


## Poska

Quasi le même prix, 1 au kilo de plus quand même^^
Le sans céréales j'ai peur que la transition soit trop brutale. En fait je cherche une croquette pour mes toutous mais aussi pour les chiens en pension, donc appétence correcte, digestion correcte pour un chien lambda qui a l'habitude de manger de la croquette de supermarché, et pas plus de 3 au kilo si possible...

----------


## Fahn

Nutrivet?
http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/cr...utrivet/291554

Celles-ci sont à 3.71€/kg en commandant par deux sacs. Bonne appétence, belles selles, bonne digestibilité, sans céréales.
La transition s'est bien faite chez moi entre les croquettes aux céréales et celles sans.

(Et promis, je n'ai aucune action chez Nutrivet)

----------


## Taysa

> Quasi le même prix, 1€ au kilo de plus quand même^^
> Le sans céréales j'ai peur que la transition soit trop brutale. En fait je cherche une croquette pour mes toutous mais aussi pour les chiens en pension, donc appétence correcte, digestion correcte pour un chien lambda qui a l'habitude de manger de la croquette de supermarché, et pas plus de 3€ au kilo si possible...


Profine alors ! Pour le budget  ::  2.60€ le kg assez bien tolerer par tous les chiens !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est vrai que vous avez les prix sur le net vous  :Stick Out Tongue:  moi non alors forcement des fois la difference se joue de peu! 
Sachant que josera poulet prevoit une forte augmentation avec amelioration de la compo et du packaging donc a eviter si tu souhaites sur du durable

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En plus avec la pension tu dois pouvoir acheter en gros en contactant le fournisseur donc ca vaut encore plus le coup que les 39€/15kg

----------


## Poska

Je vais tester Profine dans un premier temps, merci  :: 
Pour l'instant la pension débute tout doucement, je tourne à 70/80kg de croquettes par mois au total (avec mes propres toutous) donc je ne sais pas si je peux avoir un prix de gros, faut que je me renseigne sérieusement.
Nutrivet le prix reste effectivement correct vu la qualité, je vais peut-être tenter pour les miens.

----------


## Taysa

Avec si peu non dur pour le prix de gros ! Dommage tu sois pas en rhone alpes on aurait pu negocier ca  ::

----------


## Fahn

Ou alors tu commandes tous les X mois plusieurs centaines de kilos pour avoir des prix de gros.

----------


## Poska

Ben oui voilà, en fait il faut acheter une palette complète quoi, et pour l'instant l'entreprise n'a pas vraiment les moyens de sortir 1000 comme ça^^
Donc on verra ça plus tard, quand la pension tournera vraiment. Merci pour vos conseils  ::

----------


## Taysa

Question H.S, tu demandes obligatoirement le CHP toux du chenil ? Parceque moi je suis contre le faire aux chiennes mais ducoup toutes les pensions me les refusent :| bon a coup de 30€ par jour pour les deux c'est pas plus mal mais bon

----------


## Poska

La toux de chenil non, le CHP c'est écrit dans le contrat, après concrètement je suis assez ouverte là dessus, j'ai déjà accepté des chiens non vaccinés si le maître a su me donner une bonne raison. Il n'y a que les chiens non identifiés que je ne peux pas accepter.

----------


## Taysa

Moi elles ont tous sauf la toux du chenil que je refuse et du coup bah coincer :|

----------


## Poska

Si c'est des grosses pensions en chenil, je les comprend, j'ai déjà eu à gérer une épidémie de toux de chenil à l'élevage et c'est une horreur quand on a 50 chiens atteints...

----------


## Taysa

J'ai tout essayer petite pension comme grande ! 

Tampis pas de vacances si je trouve pas

----------


## lealouboy

pourquoi tu es contre le vaccin ?

La mienne ne me demande pas le vaccin car dans ceux que je fais, il y a déjà une partie qui protège contre une des formes de la taux de chenil...
Mais normalement, elle le demande aussi...

----------


## Taysa

Parceque mon collegue veto a l'ENV m'expliquait que c'est pas vraiment efficace voir meme pas du tout et que le cout est bien trop eleve pour le resultat. 

Par exemple quand on est parti en suisse, taysa etait en remorque avec des chiens tous vacciner non atteint, elle avait pas etais en contact avant ca avec d'autres chiens, elle a chopee la toux du chenil. En fait mon collegue m'a expliquee elle a tellement stressée qu'elle a devellopée la maladie ( bon la j'explique avec mes mots). On dis que c'est hyper contagieux mais des chiens jamais en contact avec taysa l'ont eu alors que ganja qui dormait avec non. 

Quand on est revenu on a demander pour le vaccin et le veto m'a aussi dis ca servait a rien, les personne qui ont eu des chiens atteints on tous eu le meme avis. 

De plus le traitement n'est pas si lourd que ca et ca se soigne tres bien

----------


## Taysa

- Existe plusieurs vaccins mais *aucun ne protège contre lensemble des agents principaux*.
- Vaccins atténués multivalents administrés en primo-vaccination : immunité de base et prévient la forme grave de la toux de chenil. Valences contre para-influenza virus, virus maladie de Carré et adénovirus canins.
- Vaccins mono ou bivalents avec valences spécifiques : _B. bronchiseptica_ seul ou en association avec le para-influenza virus.
*vaccin inactivé* avec 2 injections de primo-vaccination.
*vaccins vivants atténués* injectés par voie intra-nasale en 1 seule fois

trouver sur le site de l'ecole vet de lyon, donc meme si le chien est vacciner ca n'empeche pas d'attraper la maladie juste de la moderer mais au final zero interet quoi ....

----------


## Poska

> De plus le traitement n'est pas si lourd que ca et ca se soigne tres bien


J'ai des chiens qui en sont morts à l'élevage quand même malgré le traitement... et niveau contagion c'était flagrant, c'était toute la partie élevage qui était concernée, la partie pension à l'autre bout du terrain n'a pas été touchée.
C'est comme la grippe en fait, il y a tellement de souches différentes que même une personne vaccinée peut la choper, le vaccin ne protégeant que contre les souches estimées les plus courantes. Et on peut contaminer tout son entourage mais pas son conjoint, allez comprendre!
Je comprend qu'on soit contre ce vaccin (mes chiens ne l'ont jamais eu d'ailleurs) mais je comprend aussi que les pensions l'exigent, c'est très contraignant d'avoir une toux de chenil dans une structure où il y a beaucoup de chiens.

----------


## lealouboy

> - Existe plusieurs vaccins mais *aucun ne protège contre lensemble des agents principaux*.
> - Vaccins atténués multivalents administrés en primo-vaccination : immunité de base et prévient la forme grave de la toux de chenil. Valences contre para-influenza virus, virus maladie de Carré et adénovirus canins.
> - Vaccins mono ou bivalents avec valences spécifiques : _B. bronchiseptica_ seul ou en association avec le para-influenza virus.
> *vaccin inactivé* avec 2 injections de primo-vaccination.
> *vaccins vivants atténués* injectés par voie intra-nasale en 1 seule fois
> 
> trouver sur le site de l'ecole vet de lyon, donc meme si le chien est vacciner ca n'empeche pas d'attraper la maladie juste de la moderer mais *au final zero interet quoi* ....


Sauf de pouvoir mettre son chien en pension  :: 
C'est quand même dommage de se priver de vacances pour un malheureux vaccin, non ?

----------


## Taysa

Euh bah non je trouverais un autre moyen, mais deja le vaccin ce serait le nasal et il est douloureux / desagreable, le cout est inconsiderable. Franchement c'est niet pour ma part elles ne l'auront pas, on vaccine deja a la tire la rigot pour rien donc si tous me conseille de pas le faire justement c'est pas pour rien  ::  

Apres poska suis d'accord en cas de grosses structures ca devient vite la debandade et cela s'impose, mais en meme temps meme vacciner ils peuvent l'avoir donc au final ca protege de rien  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Puis y'a qu'a voir les refuges y'a rarement de cas de toux du chenil et pourtant les chiens sont tous entassés ! 

Tfacon ma mere me les gardera et si en dernier recours elle peut pas les chiennes iront au refuge des beyrauds en pension elles feront la geule mais c'est juste un we ^^

----------


## Poska

J'ai souvent entendu parlé de cas en refuge et fourrières perso...
Mais bon tu n'as pas de chance dans ton coin, la pension où je bossais et plusieurs autres que je connais ne l'exigent pas ce fameux vaccin. Dommage que tu sois loin, chez moi ce n'est pas obligatoire et ce n'est pas 30€ jour pour 2 chiens  ::

----------


## Taysa

C'est combien toi ? Juste me donner une idee  :Smile:  

30€ je trouve ca abuse surtout que je donne l'alimentation

----------


## Poska

Moins cher  ::  mais je suis dans une région paumée donc je ne peux pas me permettre de faire les mêmes tarifs que dans les grandes villes. D'ailleurs pour l'instant je n'ai que des clients qui viennent de loin (Nancy, Metz, Paris...), je commence seulement à avoir des appels de gens du coin  :: 

Pour en revenir aux croquettes, tu connais un site fiable pour commander les profine?

----------


## Taysa

Mais t'as des boxs ?! Parceque moi taysa et ganja faut pas d'autres chiens et encore meme entre elle je pense en element exterieur faut les separer .....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour le profine je sais pas je demande !

----------


## Poska

Les box sont en cours de construction  ::

----------


## irish55

> Question H.S, tu demandes obligatoirement le CHP toux du chenil ? Parceque moi je suis contre le faire aux chiennes mais ducoup toutes les pensions me les refusent :| bon a coup de 30 par jour pour les deux c'est pas plus mal mais bon


elle se trouve ou votre pension dans la meuse?

----------


## foufie40180

Taysa j'ai commandé des josera poulet 26/16 que j'ai deja reçu , je vois que du dis que la comp va changer , je ne vais donc pas renouveler mon achat , mais des que tu as le site pour els profine pourrais tu me l'envoyer stp soit ne mp soit sur ce post . Je ne peux pas mettre plus cher que les josera donc a voir . merci :-)

----------


## YenZ

> Avec si peu non dur pour le prix de gros ! Dommage tu sois pas en rhone alpes on aurait pu negocier ca


Bah si en commandant pour plusieurs mois elle peut très bien avoir des tarifs éleveurs/gros consommateurs, suffit de pouvoir prendre pour au moins une quinzaine de sacs, soit au moins 200 kgs, le top étant bien sur de prendre une palette mais ça fait cher d'un coup...




> Moins cher  mais je suis dans une région paumée donc je ne peux pas me permettre de faire les mêmes tarifs que dans les grandes villes. D'ailleurs pour l'instant je n'ai que des clients qui viennent de loin (Nancy, Metz, Paris...), je commence seulement à avoir des appels de gens du coin 
> 
> Pour en revenir aux croquettes, tu connais un site fiable pour commander les profine?


Oui croqfrance, pro-dog, et crokeo, en prenant par au moins 2 sacs tu peux tomber à moins de 40/sac.
Vu que Josera est meilleur et à peu près au même prix (car réductions possibles de 5% sur NCLN), perso je m'orienterais clairement plus vers Josera que vers Profine !




> Taysa j'ai commandé des josera poulet 26/16 que j'ai deja reçu , je vois que du dis que la comp va changer , je ne vais donc pas renouveler mon achat , mais des que tu as le site pour els profine pourrais tu me l'envoyer stp soit ne mp soit sur ce post . Je ne peux pas mettre plus cher que les josera donc a voir . merci :-)


Le josera (poulet/riz) est au-dessus de profine, la compo risque de changer mais ya encore le temps, puis faudra voir qu'est qui va changer et dans quelles proportions pour le prix, pour moi ça reste le rapport qualité/prix le plus abordable pour le moment, au même prix voir même un peu moins cher que Profine (que j'ai déjà utilisé il y a longtemps).

----------


## Taysa

15sacs c'est pas suffisant pour negocier un bon tarot si pas un rhone alpes pour ma part ! 

Josera annonce une hausSe de minimum 12% tres tres prochainement d'ailleurs ils ont deja augmenter un peu et la encore +12% ! 

Ensuite le clairement le temps, le changement de compo est annoncer sous peu, perso ca ne convenait pas chez moi le josera les chiennes se gavaient d'herbes pour se faire vomir et cela est signe d'une trop gros presence de cereales

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour la nouvelle compo d'applaws idem que la version precedente : trop salé a cause de la forte proportion de poulet les chiennes se gavent d'eau pour compenser jusqu'a ce faire vomir.

----------


## YenZ

Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "bon tarot", de toute façon il faut bien voir que même un distributeur comme NCLN ou croqadom touche un sac de TOTW ou Orijen entre 35 et 40€/sac, donc difficile de toute manière d'avoir un super tarif même en prenant de grosses quantités, en tout cas tout dépend des marques et d'où elles viennent (forcément plus cher quand ça vient de loin).

Si Josera augmente encore de 12% et change sa compo (tout dépend dans quel sens) alors ça ne sera plus franchement valable d'acheter ça, de toutes manières c'est toujours comme ça, dès qu'il y a un produit potable pour pas trop cher et que ça plait, ça augmente de manière abusée, tout ça pour un packaging à la con en grande partie, le fric toujours le fric...

Par contre le fait que les chiens se gavent d'herbe ne signifie pas forcément présence de trop de céréales, quand j'étais sur TOTW mes chiens mangeaient bcp d'herbe et pourtant pas de céréales... aujourd'hui sur Acana (sans céréales) ils continuent d'en manger mais moins.

Pour Applaws, je sais je me répète, mais si tu as la possibilité de me faire parvenir les nouvelles compos (ou au moins une) ça m'intéresse fortement, justement parce que je me tâte pour y passer, ou alors tenter Nutrivet, à voir...

----------


## foufie40180

en second choix apres josera donc je parle bien sur niveau prix a peu près 40/45 euros le s15kilos maximum y 'aurait quoi en recours ? j'ai le temps mais au cas ou !! (maintenant qu emes parents ont accepté de changer grrr)

----------


## Taysa

Je n'ai pas la nouvelle compo j'ai jeter le paquet ! Et au vu des prix je pense nutrivet reste mieux honnetement  ::  

Pour les prix je les connais et suivant les marques c'est sur que y'a pas du tout les memes marges chrz josera que chez orijen

----------


## Taysa

J'ai fais la demande pour la compo YenZ je te la donne si je l'obtiens  ::  

Moi je tente le maxima, et si ca va pas bah je sais pas mdr j'ai fais toutes les marques XD

----------


## bouba92

Tu crois que c bien de changer de marque souvent? Moi j'ai tenndance à toujours donner la même. Il faut dire que mes chiens avalent tout sans probleme.

----------


## Taysa

Non il vaut mieux trouver une marque et y rester.

MAIS pour ma part faut bien tester les produits avant de les conseiller, ensuite j'i jamais rien trouver qui convienne parfairtement aux deux y a toujours un truc qui va pas. 
Enfin elle etaient quand meme sous applaws pendant quasi 2ans

----------


## Darlow

Vous conseilleriez Acana ou Nutrivet? Et pourquoi l'une plutôt que l'autre? Merci!  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

J'aime pas du tout acana, bien trop cher pour ce que c'est donc nutrivet

----------


## Darlow

> J'aime pas du tout acana, bien trop cher pour ce que c'est donc nutrivet


Tu peux expliquer pourquoi Acana te semble trop cher pour ce que c'est, et quelle est la différence avec Nutrivet, stp?

----------


## lealouboy

Ah bon ? Acana c'est une très bonne marque pourtant, qq pages avant YenZ me les a conseillées ...

Bon, il s'avère que Coyot, qui a une maladie intestinale chronique, ne les supporte pas du tout ( même 1/5 de ration) mais mes 2 chiennes les digèrent super bien !!!

Pourquoi nutrivet plutôt qu'acana ? Le prix ? La compo ? La provenance ?

----------


## Darlow

Mes chiens digèrent très bien les Acana aussi, j'en suis satisfaite depuis qu'ils en mangent, ça fait environ 1 an je crois.
Mais comme je vois qu'on parle pas mal de Nutrivet, je suis curieuse de savoir en quoi ce serait mieux, moi aussi!  ::

----------


## Fahn

Acana et Nutrivet se valent, mais beaucoup de soucis de rupture de stock pour Acana.

----------


## Flee

Pf ben moi je suis un peu dégoûtée pour les Nutrivet, ma chienne sensible du bide n'est pas malade mais ne les aime pas vraiment (alors qu'elle n'a jamais fait la difficile jusqu'à présent), pète quand même et mon chien qui peut tout manger sans soucis d'habitude n'arrête pas de péter -_-
Ca fait environ 2 semaines qu'ils ont commencé.
On va voir mais je crois que je vais retourner aux TOTW

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ah bah zut je pensais acheter des Nutrivet, du coup j'hésite !

----------


## Taysa

C'est une bonne marque mais pour ma part je n'aime pas du tout, trop cher, trop de ruptures de stock. 
Si acana convient n'en changes pas !

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ah bah j'avais compris que justement c'était acana trop cher 




> J'aime pas du tout acana, bien trop cher pour ce que c'est donc nutrivet

----------


## Taysa

Bah ui c'est ce que je dis ..... Mais si une marque convient n'en changeait pas '

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ma chienne mange ni l'une, ni l'autre, je voulais passer au Nutrivet mais vu ce que Flee vient de dire ...

----------


## Fahn

Ici j'ai une chienne très difficile pour les croquettes, et elle n'a jamais boudé les Nutrivet.
Je n'ai aucun problème de pets, et ils font de très belles selles, très peu aussi (deux par jour maxi, et une seule crotte à chaque coup).

----------


## Loupiotte21

Aaaaah ! C'est compliqué le changement de croquettes car celles que j'ai actuellement lui convienne parfaitement ...

----------


## Fahn

Ce sont lesquelles?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Hill's Nature's Best.
Bon, après études et re re re études de toutes les croquettes, on a choisi les Platinum. On verra ce que ça donne  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> en second choix apres josera donc je parle bien sur niveau prix a peu près 40/45 euros le s15kilos maximum y 'aurait quoi en recours ? j'ai le temps mais au cas ou !! (maintenant qu emes parents ont accepté de changer grrr)


Profine pour 40 à 45 € le sac selon la quantité et l'endroit où tu commandes !




> Je n'ai pas la nouvelle compo j'ai jeter le paquet ! Et au vu des prix je pense nutrivet reste mieux honnetement  
> 
> Pour les prix je les connais et suivant les marques c'est sur que y'a pas du tout les memes marges chrz josera que chez oriejn
> (...)
> J'ai fais la demande pour la compo YenZ je te la donne si je l'obtiens  
> 
> Moi je tente le maxima, et si ca va pas bah je sais pas mdr j'ai fais toutes les marques XD


Ok super, sympa de penser à moi si tu arrives à l'obtenir.
Justement j'hésitais entre Applaws et Nutrivet (voir maxima), mais vu qu'Applaws est très dur à trouver (sauf sur medicanimal mais très cher sur certaines gammes), je pense partir sur Nutrivet ou Maxima d'ici la fin des 10 kgs que j'ai d'Acana à finir.




> Vous conseilleriez Acana ou Nutrivet? Et pourquoi l'une plutôt que l'autre? Merci!


Nutrivet car moins de glucides (mais plus de minéraux, sauf sur "dietetic & care"), mais les 2 marques se valent quand même pas mal, si tes chiens supportent Acana mieux vaut ne pas changer, surtout que Nutrivet ne se vend qu'en 12 kgs, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a le problème récurrent de l'approvisionnement à cause de NiD France ce qui pose un vrai problème avec Acana, sans parler du prix qui est assez cher sur certains sites !




> Tu peux expliquer pourquoi Acana te semble trop cher pour ce que c'est, et quelle est la différence avec Nutrivet, stp?


C'est pas trop cher pour ce que c'est, c'est juste qu'il y a des alternatives plus faciles à se procurer avec une compo aussi bonne.




> Ah bon ? Acana c'est une très bonne marque pourtant, qq pages avant YenZ me les a conseillées ...
> 
> Bon, il s'avère que Coyot, qui a une maladie intestinale chronique, ne les supporte pas du tout ( même 1/5 de ration) mais mes 2 chiennes les digèrent super bien !!!
> 
> Pourquoi nutrivet plutôt qu'acana ? Le prix ? La compo ? La provenance ?


Je viens de répondre juste au-dessus  :: 
Certains privilégient aussi une marque ne venant pas de loin, écologie oblige, donc dans ce cas Acana, Orijen ou TOTW ne sont pas des alternatives car ça traverse forcément l'atlantique...
En terme de compo et de prix c'est assez équivalent, sauf que Nutrivet est plus riche et plus de minéraux (sauf 1 gamme ou 2 à vérifier)




> Acana et Nutrivet se valent, mais beaucoup de soucis de rupture de stock pour Acana.


+1




> Ah bah zut je pensais acheter des Nutrivet, du coup j'hésite !


pas de raisons d'hésiter, tu trouveras toujours quelqu'un poru qui ça ne va pas, le mieux est de tester et de se faire son opinion propre pour SES chiens !




> Hill's Nature's Best.
> Bon, après études et re re re études de toutes les croquettes, on a choisi les Platinum. On verra ce que ça donne


Bon choix, surtout si tes chiens sont difficiles, gamme poulet ou agneau ?

----------


## Darlow

YenZ...  ::   Tu es vraiment sympa de répondre à chaque fois comme tu le fais! Merci!

----------


## Taysa

Crois moi si les applaws sont si dures a trouver ce n'est pas pour rien !  ::  
je n'ai eu que des retours negatifs sur cette marque.

----------


## borneo

> Crois moi si les applaws sont si dures a trouver ce n'est pas pour rien !  
> je n'ai eu que des retours negatifs sur cette marque.


Ben on m'a dit ici qu'elles sont bien...  :: 

On leur reproche quoi ? J'en donne à ma chienne depuis une dizaine de jours, et elle a l'air d'aimer. Même les minettes en chipent de temps en temps. Les crottes sont belles, bref, pas d'avis négatif pour le moment. Je les ai achetées chez medicanimal, en sacs de 2 kilos, pour essayer. Elles m'ont coûté 6.50€ le kilo, ce qui me semble raisonnable pour un petit paquet.

----------


## mofo

Vous pensez quoi des croq sur nourrir comme la nature apparement c'est des nouvelles je ne les avait pas vu avant : CANINECAVIAR poulet

*Ingrédient:*
Viande de  Poulet déshydratée, millet , graisse de poulet (conservée avec de la vitamine E), 
luzerne  séchée au soleil, graines de lin entier moulu, Culture de fermentation  d'Aspergillus Niger, Culture fermentation d'Aspergillus oryzae, Culture  fermentation de Lactobacillus acidophilus, Sun-cured varech, FOS  (prébiotique) , chlorure de sodium, lécithine, chlorure de choline,  persil, fenugrec, menthe poivrée, de la taurine, de sélénium, Whole  gousse d'ail,vitamine E, zinc protéinate, vitamine C, papaye,   cynorrhodons, extrait de yucca schidigera,  niacine, bêta-carotène,  protéinate de manganèse, vitamine D3, biotine, vitamine A, riboflavine,  vitamine B-12, protéinate de potassium, acide folique.
*Analyse garantie :*
*Protéines 	                Min 27,0%*.	
*Matières grasses 	Min 16,0%.	*
Fibres brutes	        Max 4,2%.
Humidité	        8,0% max.	
Calcium	             1,6%	
Phosphore	            1,5%.
Sodium            Max 0,3%
cendres 	      6,4% max
Taurine	        0,10% min
Oméga 6 	Min 3,7%
Oméga 3 	Min 1,0%


Je donne actuellement les NOW senior à mon lab de 13 ans, elle sont bien mais il fait ENORMEMENT de crottes  (style 4 à 5 fois par jour en grosses quantité)

Je veux rester aussi dans le raisonnable niveau protéines c'est à dire autour de 25% et gras pas au dessus de 14 % car il a une très faible activité physique compte tenu de son problème de larynx je ne peux pas faire de grandes promenades et par temps chaud c'est une sortie le matin et le soir et un ou 2 pipi vites faits dans le jardin en journée.

----------


## Loupiotte21

YenZ, j'ai pris Platinum poulet.
Ma chienne n'est pas difficile, elle mange tout  :Smile:  par contre on a trouvé que les autres marques que tu m'avais conseillées, le taux de protéine (et lipides) était trop élevé pour une chienne à qui on veut faire perdre du poids.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> YenZ, j'ai pris Platinum poulet.
> Ma chienne n'est pas difficile, elle mange tout  par contre on a trouvé que les autres marques que tu m'avais conseillées, le taux de protéine (et lipides) était trop élevé pour une chienne à qui on veut faire perdre du poids.


Au contraire, c'est important d'avoir un taux de protéines élevées pour un aliment de régime ! Ce n'est pas les protéines qui font grossir un chien, par contre, un aliment pauvre en protéines va moins le rassasier donc il en voudra plus donc (sauf si tu es hyper stricte et rien de rien entre les repas) il grossira car il excédera son besoin en énergie pour satisfaire son besoin en protéines.

----------


## Antartica

ma chienne est au barf, mais pour le moment, mon autre chien reste aux croquettes, pour quelques mois en tout cas...

dans celles que j'avais repéré, il y avait en tête de liste platinitum (mais pas réussi à trouver en vpc sur aucun site internet, si vous ave des infos...), acana, et toast oh the wilde...

mais ne donnant + de croquettes depuis des années, suis larguée lol...

c'est un petit gabarit, il fait 5kg (donc il ne me faudrait pas des croquettes de géant)

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Au contraire, c'est important d'avoir un taux de protéines élevées pour un aliment de régime ! Ce n'est pas les protéines qui font grossir un chien, par contre, un aliment pauvre en protéines va moins le rassasier donc il en voudra plus donc (sauf si tu es hyper stricte et rien de rien entre les repas) il grossira car il excédera son besoin en énergie pour satisfaire son besoin en protéines.


Ah lol mais les lipides c'est bien la graisse non ?
Y'a quand même 28% de protéines dans Platinum, ça me parait bien.
Comme c'est toi qui m'avais parlé en premier des haricots, combien de temps on peut faire ce régime ?

----------


## YenZ

> Ben on m'a dit ici qu'elles sont bien... 
> 
> On leur reproche quoi ? J'en donne à ma chienne depuis une dizaine de jours, et elle a l'air d'aimer. Même les minettes en chipent de temps en temps. Les crottes sont belles, bref, pas d'avis négatif pour le moment. Je les ai achetées chez medicanimal, en sacs de 2 kilos, pour essayer. Elles m'ont coûté 6.50€ le kilo, ce qui me semble raisonnable pour un petit paquet.


Elles sont très bien, c'est juste qu'elles ne conviennent pas à tous les chiens, du moment que ton chien les aime et les supporte bien alors pas de soucis !




> Vous pensez quoi des croq sur nourrir comme la nature apparement c'est des nouvelles je ne les avait pas vu avant : CANINECAVIAR poulet
> 
> *Ingrédient:*
> Viande de  Poulet déshydratée, millet , graisse de poulet (conservée avec de la vitamine E), 
> luzerne  séchée au soleil, graines de lin entier moulu, Culture de fermentation  d'Aspergillus Niger, Culture fermentation d'Aspergillus oryzae, Culture  fermentation de Lactobacillus acidophilus, Sun-cured varech, FOS  (prébiotique) , chlorure de sodium, lécithine, chlorure de choline,  persil, fenugrec, menthe poivrée, de la taurine, de sélénium, Whole  gousse d'ail,vitamine E, zinc protéinate, vitamine C, papaye,   cynorrhodons, extrait de yucca schidigera,  niacine, bêta-carotène,  protéinate de manganèse, vitamine D3, biotine, vitamine A, riboflavine,  vitamine B-12, protéinate de potassium, acide folique.
> *Analyse garantie :*
> *Protéines                     Min 27,0%*.    
> *Matières grasses     Min 16,0%.   * 
> Fibres brutes            Max 4,2%.
> ...


Salut mofo comment va ?
On a parlé de cette marque quelques pages en arrière, seul soucis, trop de phosphore, et l'autre gamme c'est encore pire, trop de minéraux en général pour l'agneau.
Bref dommage car c'est plutôt pas mal en compo, mais les taux de minéraux sont à revoir, je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne alternative pour Mofo  :: 
Pars plutôt sur platinum agneau, ou je sais plus de quoi d'autre je t'avais parlé faudrait que je relise mes MP.




> YenZ, j'ai pris Platinum poulet.
> Ma chienne n'est pas difficile, elle mange tout  par contre on a trouvé que les autres marques que tu m'avais conseillées, le taux de protéine (et lipides) était trop élevé pour une chienne à qui on veut faire perdre du poids.


Comme le disait MuzzaRègne au contraire un fort taux de prot est conseillé, mais bon de toute manière ce n'est pas un mauvais aliment loin de la.




> ma chienne est au barf, mais pour le moment, mon autre chien reste aux croquettes, pour quelques mois en tout cas...
> 
> dans celles que j'avais repéré, il y avait en tête de liste platinitum (mais pas réussi à trouver en vpc sur aucun site internet, si vous ave des infos...), acana, et toast oh the wilde...
> 
> mais ne donnant + de croquettes depuis des années, suis larguée lol...
> 
> c'est un petit gabarit, il fait 5kg (donc il ne me faudrait pas des croquettes de géant)


On a déjà donné plusieurs fois des marques de qualité, page 63 entre autre, Platinum, Acana, Orijen Nutrivet Instinct, TOTW, Applaws, Maxima (cotecnica), DLG, farrado, et quelques autres...

Le site de platinum =) www.platinum-france.com
DLG =) dcs78.fr
Nutrivet (le site nutrivet + zooplus)
Applaws =) medicanimal et e-zooo
Sinon croqadom, nourrircommelanature, tous les zooplus, croqfrance, pets animalia etc...




> Ah lol mais les lipides c'est bien la graisse non ?
> Y'a quand même 28% de protéines dans Platinum, ça me parait bien.
> Comme c'est toi qui m'avais parlé en premier des haricots, combien de temps on peut faire ce régime ?


26 pas 28, les lipides c'est bien la graisse mais tout dépend comme l'animal va l'assimiler, certaines prennent plus de poids avec 15% dans une certaine croquette que 18% dans une autre, l'important est de donner un aliment de qualité et de surveiller le rationnement et de compléter avec des haricots par exemple, que l'on peut faire sur plusieurs semaines.

----------


## Fahn

Si tu vois qu'elle a besoin de plus, et qu'avec plus elle se maintient niveau poids, tu peux lui donner plus.
Je n'ai jamais regardé sur les paquets le dosage à donner à mes chiens, je vois selon leur appétit, et petit à petit, je sais que Jedi va manger X grammes, Kaly Y, etc.
Et si je change de marque de croquettes, j'adapte, j'observe, et je surveille aussi leur prise de poids.

----------


## Antartica

merci pour le lien sur les croquettes! (que je n'arrivais pas à retrouver sur les x pages!) :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> question quantité: peut on vraiment se fier a ce qui est ecris sur les paquets ?
> 
> Sur le paquet de ma spitz de 2kg 500 maximum et 12ans il est ecrit que je devrais donner au maximum 50grammes
> Or elle mange jusqua 100gr en 24h, en fait jusqua present elle se regule seule, elle a donc la gamelle toujours a disposition et nous remplissons au fur rt a mesure
> Et elle nas pas de gras. A voir si cela change avec les nouvelles croquettes



les doses sont vraiment indicatives!
il faut adapter ensuite à chaque chien: certains vont énormément bouger/se dépenser et aurant besoin de plus, d'autres brûlent moins et ont besoin de moins!

il faut se fier à l'apparence de l'animal et sentir les côtes (légèrement, mais les sentir à la palpation, sans appuyer)!
si l'animal est vif, alerte, souple etc, c'est que les doses conviennent!

----------


## YenZ

> question quantité: peut on vraiment se fier a ce qui est ecris sur les paquets ?
> 
> Sur le paquet de ma spitz de 2kg 500 maximum et 12ans il est ecrit que je devrais donner au maximum 50grammes
> Or elle mange jusqua 100gr en 24h, en fait jusqua present elle se regule seule, elle a donc la gamelle toujours a disposition et nous remplissons au fur rt a mesure
> Et elle nas pas de gras. A voir si cela change avec les nouvelles croquettes


Oui et non, comme déjà dit c'est indicatif.
Mais 100 gr pour un chien de 2.5kgs ça me parait énorme, normalement elle devrait manger environ 50 grs voir un peu plus mais pas 100 grs, c'est bien si elle se régule toute seule mais tu ferais peut-être bien de voir si 50 à 70 gr lui suffirait.




> merci pour le lien sur les croquettes! (que je n'arrivais pas à retrouver sur les x pages!)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les doses sont vraiment indicatives!
> il faut adapter ensuite à chaque chien: certains vont énormément bouger/se dépenser et aurant besoin de plus, d'autres brûlent moins et ont besoin de moins!
> ...


+1, et pour les côtes on doit même les voir (légèrement) sans même les toucher, et moins ya de gras mieux c'est !  ::

----------


## moonshine

bonsoir, question pour un chiot de 4 mois, il faut plutôt acana céréales ou sans céréales? 
merci!

----------


## Fahn

> bonsoir, question pour un chiot de 4 mois, il faut plutôt acana céréales ou sans céréales? 
> merci!


Le sans céréales est mieux, c'est quelle gamme?

----------


## moonshine

en fait c'est pour conseiller quelqu'un, pour l'instant il donne une sous marque. et je sais plus qui disait qu'elle préférait donner le acana dog adulte (avec céréales) pendant la croissance puis une fois adulte, passer à une des gammes sans céréales. 

au vu de leur budget, je leur ai conseillé profine, britcare et dog lovers (selon la liste de Yen'z)

----------


## Fahn

Acana Dog ADULTE, ce sont des croquettes pour adultes.
Les sans céréales sont adaptées à tout âge de la vie du chien.

----------


## Taysa

> bonsoir, question pour un chiot de 4 mois, il faut plutôt acana céréales ou sans céréales? 
> merci!


C'est moi qui ne donne pas du 0 cereales a un chiot en dessous de 12 mois, surtout orijen c'est niet je donne pas avant 15 mois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

par contre bien donner une gamme chiot et non adulte !

----------


## Antartica

Taysa, tu penses que les céréales apportent quoi?

----------


## Taysa

C'est plutot que je trouve que le avec cereales permet une croissance harmonieuse alors que le sans cereales fait pousser le chien trop vite. 
Sur toute une portee j'ai vu les chiots nourris aux croq bah sont tous niquels le seul nourri au barf il ressemble a rien, haut sur pattes, pas eclater bref le vilain petit canard et ca c'est confirmer sur d'autres chiens. 

Donc pour moi avant 1an environ pas de sans cereales.

----------


## Antartica

ok, je voulais juste avoir ton point de vue, merci de ta réponse!

----------


## lealouboy

C'est marrant j'avais lu l'inverse mais je ne sais plus où, sur le site du barf peut être  ::

----------


## Taysa

Bah moi je l'ai pas lu je l'ai constater en cas réels sur des portées (et pas une seule) donc pour moi le choix est vite vu, bon apres je n'ai etudier le truc que sur des staffs / staffie ou la croissance est tres tres tres longue (jusqu'a 5ans pour certains sujets) donc peut etre est ce different pour d'autres races !

----------


## lealouboy

je ne sais pas du tout  ::  Et mes chiens ont toujours commencé par des croquettes  ::  Je n'ai tenté qu'un épisode d'un an au barf  ::

----------


## Taysa

Pour le coup j'egalise barf et sans cereales c'est un raccourci hein  :: 

ps: dsl je me relis est ma reponse parait hautaine et agressive mais c'est pas du tout le cas !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

non je ne l'ai pas prise comme ça  ::  t'inquiètes  :: 
Ma question était posée de manière ambigüe aussi  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Acana Dog ADULTE, ce sont des croquettes pour adultes.
> Les sans céréales sont adaptées à tout âge de la vie du chien.


Oui et non, certaines gammes sans céréales ne sont pas à conseiller avant 1 an.

D'ailleurs je rejoins l'avis de Taysa, gare à la croissance avec certaines croquettes sans céréales, ça va aussi dépendre de la race du chien (petit, grand...), car ceux nourris aux "sans céréales" ont tendance à avoir une forte croissance en poussant très vite, alors que ceux nourris avec céréales ont tendance à pousser de manière plus harmonieuse, alors perso j'ai nourri ma dernière au sans céréales dès 2 mois et demi, mais ce n'est pas à conseiller sur tous les chiens.

Moonshine : à choisir entre Profine, britcare et DLG, c'est DLG sans hésitations, même si un peu plus cher que les 2 autres.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Platinum reçus ce jour (avec deux gros paquets de friandise !). Bon bien sur ma chienne adore, comme tout d'ailleurs ahah !

----------


## moonshine

merci Yenz!!

par contre, ca me rassure pas ce que vous me dites sur le barf/croq sans céréales et la croissance des chiots!j'vais allée voir sur le post "barf"!

----------


## Antartica

va même sur le forum barf.ch, tu y liras tout l'inverse! 
(que je n'ai pas mis ici, parce que pas envie de relancer un débat, je ne cherche pas à convaincre qui que ce soit, j'informe)

les céréales n'apportent rien, si ce n'est une surcharge pour la digestion...

----------


## YenZ

Concernant le BARF je ne me prononcerai pas vu que je ne le pratique pas, et on est bien d'accord que les céréales n'apportent rien, mais il se trouve que certains chiots ont eu des croissances très rapides avec certaines croquettes sans céréales, je ne dis pas que c'est mauvais d'utiliser ces croquettes sur des chiots, mais selon les races de chiens et leur façon de "pousser" ce n'est pas forcément la meilleure alternative, à chacun de faire comme il le sent, perso ça ne m'a pas empêché de les utiliser sur Faya alors qu'elle était toute petite, et ça ne l'a pas empêchée de grandir normalement, mais c'est un petit chien (jack russel) et de tout petit gabarit (5kgs).

----------


## Mayday

YenZ
Penses-tu que les céréales n'apportent rien quel que soit l'effort fourni par le chien?

----------


## YenZ

Oui je pense que ça n'apporte rien, mais à choisir mieux vaut peu de céréales que un sans céréales bourré de patates, pois ou autres...
Le meilleur compromis sera celui le mieux supporté avec la meilleure compo, les céréales ont en plus un potentiel allergène important, sans compter le risque de mycotoxines bien présent.

----------


## Peachcats

Je suis toujours en quette de la croquette idéale pour une de mes chiennes qui soit ne mange pas soit ne digere pas ... 

Je suis allée à carefour aujourd'hui et j'ai vu des nouvelles croquette qui ont l'air pas trop mauvaises pour des supermarcher, les ISOMEGA, sans blé, sans ogm. 

J'ai taper sur internet et j'ai vu qu'ils en vendaient sur wanimo, qu'en pensez vous, j'ai pris un petit paquet pour essayer, bon elle les a bouder au départ , mais j'ai reussi à lui faire manger, ça n'avait pas l'air de lui déplaire elle a tout de même finie sa gamelle et même lecher le sol ^^ 

http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq...omega-sf11301/

----------


## Mayday

> Oui je pense que ça n'apporte rien, mais à choisir mieux vaut peu de céréales que un sans céréales bourré de patates, pois ou autres...
> Le meilleur compromis sera celui le mieux supporté avec la meilleure compo, les céréales ont en plus un potentiel allergène important, sans compter le risque de mycotoxines bien présent.


Pour commencer, ma chienne est aux orijen, sans céréales, en ce moment.
J'ai lu beaucoup de choses sur le sujet, bon nombres de théories et pendant un temps j'étais un fervent défenseur du "sans céréales". 
Cependant, après quelques lectures de personnes travaillant leurs chiens de manière très poussée, j'en arrive à douter du fait que certains se porteraient mieux sans céréales.
Par exemple, l'Iditarod est une course de traineaux de quasiment 2 000 km, en Alaska et elle est généralement courue en 8-15 jours selon le temps qu'il fait. Il faut donc des chiens avec une excellente condition physique pour courir parfois 200 km par jour.

Par exemple, Martin Buser, qui a gagné la course à 4 reprises (meilleur temps inclus) nourrit ses chiens avec Eagle Pack Power Formula qui est une nourriture faite avec du maïs.
Hans Gatt le vainqueur de 2002 2003 et 2004 Yukon Quest utilise la même nourriture.
*source http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.fr/search?q=corn

*Et j'ai eu l'opinion d'autres personnes qui travaillent leurs chiens, et qui ont vu une différence de performances en ajoutant des céréales (sous forme de pâtes en l'occurrence) au BARF.

Dans un souci de répondre au mieux aux besoins de ma chienne qui a tout de même une activité physique intense en comparaison à la moyenne des autres chiens, j'essaie de glaner un max d'info mais on peut vraiment lire tout et son contraire sur le net.
Aujourd'hui je tends à penser qu'un chien avec une grande activité bénéficiera d'un apport en céréales modéré, et non d'une alimentation à base de céréales on est d'accord.
Mais bon il n'y a plus qu'à faire le test et je verrai à quelle théorie mon expérience donnera raison.

----------


## Taysa

C'est quoi que t'apeles une activitée intense ?
Perso je pense que le chien tire profit des cereales un peu comme l'homme quand il fait un effort intensif, les cereales permettent aussi aux chiens de moins ressentir la sensation de faim peut etre est ce du a cela qu'ils s'en servent

----------


## Mayday

Elle fait des bornes, moi sur mon vélo elle à côté ou devant à tirer, de la nage, des balades en laisse où elle tire.
En gros c'est foncier, fractionné et résistance. Et tu vois le genre de chien, quand elle fait quelque chose c'est à 100%. 
Puis même quand je la travaille pas elle est tout le temps en train de se bouger.   :: 
Pour moi c'est pas exceptionnel, elle pourrait faire beaucoup plus si j'avais le temps et réellement l'envie, mais pour la personne lambda elle en fait beaucoup.

Je ne pense pas que les personnes travaillant leurs chiens donnent des céréales pour satisfaire la sensation de satiété du chien, mais plus car leur métabolisme en bénéficie. Comme tu le dis, un sportif humain va bénéficier des céréales dans son alimentation et en aura besoin dans un souci de performance. Ceci dit l'humain et le chien fonctionnent différemment, mais dans quelle mesure? J'ai pu lire que le chien n'avait pas besoin de glucides car son organisme les synthétise à partir des graisses animales. Bref, on trouve vraiment des info qui vont dans les deux sens.

----------


## Taysa

Je me pose la meme question et au vu des memes activitees pour taysa alors je pourrais pas conseiller lol 

Par contre je sais que les mushers dans les vercors me conseillent tous du avec cereales plutot que sans mais sans donner de reelles raisons

----------


## Mayday

Oui on m'a également conseillé avec céréales. La raison étant que le chien est plus performant. 
Ca n'explique pas pourquoi une meilleure perf, mais ça marche. C'est tout ce qui compte pour moi.
Ce serait quand même un plus d'avoir des explications...

----------


## Kybou!

> Elle fait des bornes, moi sur mon vélo elle à côté ou devant à tirer, de la nage, des balades en laisse où elle tire.
> En gros c'est foncier, fractionné et résistance. Et tu vois le genre de chien, quand elle fait quelque chose c'est à 100%. 
> *Puis même quand je la travaille pas elle est tout le temps en train de se bouger*.  
> Pour moi c'est pas exceptionnel, elle pourrait faire beaucoup plus si j'avais le temps et réellement l'envie, mais pour la personne lambda elle en fait beaucoup.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que les personnes travaillant leurs chiens donnent des céréales pour satisfaire la sensation de satiété du chien, mais plus car leur métabolisme en bénéficie. Comme tu le dis, un sportif humain va bénéficier des céréales dans son alimentation et en aura besoin dans un souci de performance. Ceci dit l'humain et le chien fonctionnent différemment, mais dans quelle mesure? J'ai pu lire que le chien n'avait pas besoin de glucides car son organisme les synthétise à partir des graisses animales. Bref, on trouve vraiment des info qui vont dans les deux sens.


Je me sens presque obligée d'intervenir ...  ::  Donc, elle creuse des tranchées pendant des heures, elle bouffe tout ce qui traîne, elle court toute la journée après les piafs (et si y a un chat, c'est bonus, la cerise sur le gâteau quoi  :: ) ... Elle mange le quatre-quarts qui traîne sur la table et trifouille la poubelle (ben oui on ne sait jamais) ... Et SURTOUT, elle nargue !!!!!! Voilà, je crois que c'est à peu près tout ...  ::  Elle est super bien élevée, je tiens à le préciser, c'est juste qu'elle ne s'arrête JAMAIS !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Edit because c'est un secret Kybou elle a dis  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Par exemple, l'Iditarod 
> (...)
> ma chienne qui a tout de même une activité physique intense


 ::  ::  ::  hé ben faut pas avoir honte, comparer l'iditarod et le chien qui court avec le vélo de maman  !!!

----------


## Mayday

> hé ben faut pas avoir honte, comparer l'iditarod et le chien qui court avec le vélo de maman  !!!


Tu cites bien ce qui t'arrange. Arf ça m'en dit long sur toi.
Et oui j'ai écrit activité intense en comparaison à la moyenne des autres chiens, pas en rapport avec les chiens de traîneau.  :: 
 Qui sur ce forum avec son chien fait des sessions de 20 km à vélo en fractionné, entrecoupé de nage pour le rafraîchir? Toi peut-être?
Et non je n'ai pas honte d'avoir un chien que je sors, que je travaille et de me renseigner pour qu'il ait une récupération optimale au travers d'une bonne alimentation. Je masse même mon chien après ce type d'effort. Ca permet une meilleure récup et entretient le lien qui nous unit.
 Tu connais rien de ma vie, tu viens rabaisser moi et l'activité que je fais faire à mon chien en disant que j'utilise le vélo de ma mère. Trouve-toi une vie.

----------


## Taysa

Moi je le fais tout pareil que comme toi !!!!! Ouais j'en rajoute je sais mdr 

T'inquiete mayday des fois certains s'imaginent que tous lzs chiens sont capable d'en faire autant sauf que des fois au bout de 3km a cote du vtt bah y'a plus de chien :|

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les massages je te conseille le synthol  ::  taysa l'odeur la rend dingue mais elle adore ca !

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Bonsoir, bon honnêtement je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 182 pages  :: . Je voudrai savoir ce que vous pensez de la marque de croquettes Nutrivia !

----------


## Mayday

:: 
Surtout que c'est du boulot de faire progresser un chien physiquement. Ca demande une bonne lecture du chien, un investissement en temps, de la sueur, des renseignements pour lui apporter une nourriture adéquate... Je fais juste de mon mieux.
Et ça fait mal quand quelqu'un incapable physiquement d'en faire la moitié vient se foutre de ta gueule.
Mais bon on est 7 milliards sur cette Terre c'est pas une personne qui va réussir à me gâcher ma soirée.

----------


## Taysa

T'en verras d'autres  ::  

Moi c'etait des "oh mais elle fais rien ta chienne ils peuvent tous le faire" bah ui a l'arrache si ca te fais plaisir de massacrer ton chien vas y il peut oui.

----------


## ASPA France

Bonjour,

quelles croquettes pour faire maigrir? Mon chien doit maigrir beaucoup et a des problèmes articulaires.
Merci

----------


## Loupiotte21

YenZ et toutes les autres, bilan après 15 jours de "croquettes + haricots", 600grs de perdu ! Moi je trouve ça génial, peut être que je m'emballe trop ahah

----------


## m.b.

> YenZ et toutes les autres, bilan après 15 jours de "croquettes + haricots", 600grs de perdu ! Moi je trouve ça génial, peut être que je m'emballe trop ahah


C'est super et ce n'est que le début, j'ai fait ça un moment avec mon chien, je pensais qu'au bout de 15 jours trois semaines ilne perdrait plus, que son organisme s'habituerait et se stabiliserait et en fait pas du tout, le chien perd petit à petit après. 
Il doit perdre combien ton chien ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Elle était à 40, j'aimerai arriver à 36/37 (36 serait le mieux comme ça elle a de la marge ahah)

----------


## m.b.

Je me souviens plus en combien de temps mais en l'espace de quelques mois, je suis arrivée à lui faire perdre 3kg500. Par contre, j'ai arrêté au bout d'un moment les haricots vert, ca ne lui convenait plus, même s'il adorait. J'avais peur qu'il reprenne du poids mais non, il a perdu encore 500 grammes après. 
Ca leur fait vraiment du bien de perdre, j'ai vu une réelle amélioration, il jouait plus, courrait plus  :Smile:

----------


## Loupiotte21

Jouer plus, courir plus; mon dieu c'est déjà une tornade ahah !
Pourquoi dis tu que ça ne lui convenait plus ? Il avait la diarrhée ?
La mienne adore aussi !

----------


## m.b.

> *Jouer plus, courir plus; mon dieu c'est déjà une tornade ahah* !
> Pourquoi dis tu que ça ne lui convenait plus ? Il avait la diarrhée ?
> La mienne adore aussi !


Moi c'est pas une tornade mais disons qu'il le faisait avec plus de facilité, moins essoufflé, on sent vraiment qu'il est mieux dans ses pattes. 

Il est un peu sensible niveau digestion donc oui au bout d'un moment ca n'allait plus et quand j'ai arrêté ca allait mieux mais je crois que les haricots vert sont bien pour un début de régime, la preuve ne mien n'a pas repris depuis qu'il a arrêté les haricots vert.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Pour l'instant elle digère bien donc je continue.
Merci !

----------


## ptitealice

Quelles croquettes pourraient convenir à un chiot labrador de 9 mois , mais qui ne soient pas exessives niveau prix ? Ils trouvent que 45e pour 15kg (ce qu'on paye pour les josera riz/poulet mais ça ne convient pas aux chiots j'imagine ?) c'est raisonnable et ne souhaitent pas vraiment mettre plus. Il est aux brekkies...

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Bonjour,
> 
> quelles croquettes pour faire maigrir? Mon chien doit maigrir beaucoup et a des problèmes articulaires.
> Merci


Il est important de garder un taux de protéine correct (25% grand minimum, plus c'est mieux), par contre les lipides et surtout les glucides (pas indiqués sur l'analyse, mais ça correspond aux céréales) doivent être + faibles que pour un aliment d'entretien. Pour compenser il y aura davantage de fibres (pour faire du volume dans l'estomac ^^).

----------


## Fahn

> Quelles croquettes pourraient convenir à un chiot labrador de 9 mois , mais qui ne soient pas exessives niveau prix ? Ils trouvent que 45e pour 15kg (ce qu'on paye pour les josera riz/poulet mais ça ne convient pas aux chiots j'imagine ?) c'est raisonnable et ne souhaitent pas vraiment mettre plus. Il est aux brekkies...


Il y a les Josera Kids : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/36628

Les Nutrivet chiot, mais elles sont plus chères : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/290040

Les Taste of The Wild mais qui sont plus chères également : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...te_of_the_wild

Celles-ci, je ne connais pas du tout, mais la compo m'a l'air assez bien, à voir avec les experts ici  ::  http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chiens/99867

----------


## ptitealice

merci, pour les josera kids, j'avais vu et elle voulait les commander mais en regardant la compo et le "au moins 5% de viande" je lui ai dit de laisser tomber...
Pöur les nutrivet les totw c'est pas la peine par rapport au prix :/
et les dernières je connais pas non plus, c'est à voir oui !

----------


## moonshine

tu as les profine chiot, à 50€ les 15kg. et elles sont à 45€ si tu les prends par 2! 

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...hiot-3-kg.html

----------


## Hellgrine

Depuis toujours ma chienne mange du dog show, j'aimerais lui faire changé de marque pour qu'elle ai une meilleure alimentation, j'ai essayé les Iams, le vendeur me les a conseillé en me disant que c'était un bon rapport qualité prix. Elle n'aime pas vraiment (j'ai fais une bonne transition) et déjà qu'elle n'est pas gourmande elle ne mange rien, quand je lui donne sa gamelle elle n'en veut pas, si je l'enlève elle est capable de rien manger pendant 3ou 4 jours, alors je la lui laisse et elle mange quand elle veut mais ce n'est pas une bonne solution... Je précise quand même qu'elle n'a aucun problème de poids, elle doit faire 30 kilos et fais 30 kilos. (A mon avis perso elle est un peu trop mince mais ce n'est que mon avis perso !!!!) Sinon elle mange les crottes des chats et a droit a son os/dentifrice qu'elle ADORE.
Pourriez-vous m'indiquer quelques marque sympa ? Je précise que c'est un BBS donc il faut limité les bettraves

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ton budget ? (actuel, et ce que tu serais prête à dépenser au max, en prix / kg)

----------


## Hellgrine

Je dirais moins de 50 par mois, mais après je sais qu'il y a des croquettes qui coutent plus cher mais qui dure plus longtemps car on leur en donne moins donc bon... Je crois que les dog show reviennent a une 30aine d' par mois et les Iams j'avais pris juste un petit sac pour essayer.

----------


## Fahn

Elle mange combien de kilos par mois?
Tu as les Orijen, Acana, Nutrivet, TOTW entre autres, qui pourraient rentrer dans ton budget, et qui sont de très bonnes croquettes.

----------


## gaelle6757

Bonjour,

Notre commande Nutrivet Dietetic & Care est arrivée avec de l'huile de saumon aussi  :: 

Par contre, j'ai un peu de mal à définir ce que je dois donner à ma chienne, quelle quantité : elle a 6 ou 7 ans, elle pèse 15kg600 mais est un peu trop grosse, elle est stérilisée, est-ce que qqn saurait me dire ce que je dois lui donner ? je n'arrive pas à comprendre le tableau de nutrivet...

----------


## Fahn

Tout dépend du chien, les indications sur les paquets de croquettes ne sont, à mon sens, pas nécessaires.
Chaque chien a un métabolismes et des besoins différents.

----------


## Taysa

Pfiou ganja me fatigue, son poids ne bouge pas d'un iota j'ai fais 3 marques differentes : applaws, josera poulet et maxima cotecnica toute a 260gr par jour et son poids ne bouge pas d'un poil !! 

Je sais plus quoi tester pour la faire maigrir saghant que le light suis moyennement pour ou alors un bon light a me conseiller hormis le gosbi que j'ai deja en tete de liste

----------


## Fahn

Je ne sais pas si le light a réellement un impact ou si c'est plutôt commercial...

Elle a combien à perdre? Tu peux diminuer un peu sa ration de croquettes et ajouter des haricots verts dans sa gamelle.

----------


## Taysa

La ration je peux pas descendre plus elle est deja a 250-260 au lieu des 450 habituels et peu importe d'ailleurs son poids a pas changer .... 

Faudrait qu'elle perde 5kg je dirais.

----------


## Hellgrine

> Elle mange combien de kilos par mois?
> Tu as les Orijen, Acana, Nutrivet, TOTW entre autres, qui pourraient rentrer dans ton budget, et qui sont de très bonnes croquettes.


Merci !

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Bonjour, j'ai changé de croquettes pour mon chien il y a deux mois. Avant il était au royal canin maxi junior jusqu'à ses un an. Je l'ai passé au nutrivia mais j'ai l'impression qu'elles ne sont pas adapté à lui, qu'elles ne lui vont pas. Il a des selles molles voir très très molles et arrêtes pas de péter (vraiment beaucoup) lol.
Je ne sais pas quoi lui prendre, il mange un peu plus de 15kg de croquettes/mois et mon budget c'est maxi 55euros/paquets.
Mon chien est un dogue argentin , il fait 49kg et à 14 mois.
Merci pour vos conseils

----------


## pomku

Pouicpouinette, je ne suis pas une experte comme il y en a ici, mais dans ton budget, il y a les Gosbi (dans les 102 euros les 2 sacs de 15 kg). J'avais les mêmes soucis avec un de mes chiens (selles molles et usine à gaz  ::  ) c'est passé avec les Gosbi (ça passera aussi avec les marques suggérées, Orijen, TOTW, Acana, etc., bien sûr, mais c'est plus cher...).

----------


## Pouicpouinette

merci pomku :-)

----------


## Hellgrine

J'ai une question, sans doute bête mais je me la pause... Mon chien mange actuellement 500gr de croquettes de basse qualité tous les soirs, en me penchant sur les croquettes de bonne qualité je vois qu'il lui faudrait à peu près 300gr, est ce qu'elle ne risque pas d'avoir faim en passant de 500gr à 300 ? Son estomac va sentir la plus petite quantité et donc la sensation de satiété en prendra un coup non ?

----------


## POLKA67

> Bonjour,
> 
> Notre commande Nutrivet Dietetic & Care est arrivée avec de l'huile de saumon aussi 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai un peu de mal à définir ce que je dois donner à ma chienne, quelle quantité : elle a 6 ou 7 ans, elle pèse 15kg600 mais est un peu trop grosse, elle est stérilisée, est-ce que qqn saurait me dire ce que je dois lui donner ? je n'arrive pas à comprendre le tableau de nutrivet...


Mon cocker stérilisé de 5 ans pèse 15.5 kg environ et je lui donne 150-160 gr par jour en 2 prises de NUTRIVET Nutritive & health  + 2-3 biscuits.
Poids stabilisé mais devrait aussi perdre 1- 1.5 kg mais je peux difficilement donner moins car très gourmand.

----------


## gaelle6757

merci pour cette réponse !  ::

----------


## m.b.

> J'ai une question, sans doute bête mais je me la pause... Mon chien mange actuellement 500gr de croquettes de basse qualité tous les soirs, en me penchant sur les croquettes de bonne qualité je vois qu'il lui faudrait à peu près 300gr, est ce qu'elle ne risque pas d'avoir faim en passant de 500gr à 300 ? Son estomac va sentir la plus petite quantité et donc la sensation de satiété en prendra un coup non ?


En même temps que tu fais la transition, tu baisses ses doses de croquettes.

----------


## Hellgrine

> En même temps que tu fais la transition, tu baisses ses doses de croquettes.



héhé pas con !  :Smile:

----------


## m.b.

> héhé pas con !


Non mais je te rassures, ça m'inquiétait aussi quand j'ai du mettre mon "gros" au régime.

----------


## Antartica

Je ne sais pas si on peut aussi mettre de simples retours d'expérience, mais, je voulais remercier (hiii, j'ai mangé son pseudo, désolée) le membre qui m'avait donné le lien pour les croquettes Platinium.

Guizmo adore, et les digère très bien!

Et, incroyable (bon ça reste des croquettes, il repasse au BARF dès que possible) comme ça change des autres croquettes!
Elles sont très foncées, sentent la viande à 10km (ça sent "bon", et pas l'huile tournée et le gras), et alors, niveau appétence, wouh....!
J'ai dû séparer Guizmo des autres parce que sinon, impossible pour lui de manger la moindre croquette, incroyable! :-)))

Donc je valide, vraiment des croquettes à conseiller ne serait ce que pour le % de viandes!

ps: le seul bémol, c'est que je trouve très dommage la taille des croquettes ==> + petites, elles auraient pu servir de friandises, et + grosses à des gros chiens!

----------


## Hellgrine

Les orijen sont les meilleurs non ? Ca fait cher à l'achat mais les quantités sont très petites !!! Par contre en .fr c'est moins cher qu'en .de ! 
Sinon autre question, c'est a partir de combien les frais de groupes pour le .fr et le .de ?

----------


## Antartica

meilleures, je ne sais pas, je ne connais pas leur composition!

mais, par contre, il faut aussi regarder le paramètre digestion au sens large (selles, poils, peau, haleine, dents, état général etc) quand on choisit une marque!

----------


## Poupoune 73

les orijen sont la meilleure compo qui existe (80% de viande sur le produit fini, 20% de fruits et légumes, 0% de céréales), nutrivet arrive juste derrière. après elles sont tellement au-dessus de ce qui se fait actuellement que tous les chiens ne supportent pas. commence par un petit paquet pour voir. personnellement j'ai commencé par les taste of the wild (55 ou 65% de viande selon les gammes), testé sur une quinzaine de chiens, succès chez tout le monde.
antartica puisque tu fais barfer je suis surprise que tu ne connaisses pas (c'est pas un reproche hein!) c'est la marque que les barfeurs prennent pour les déplacements (concours, vacances...)

----------


## Marmotte73

En lisant ce post il y a qq temps, j'ai changé de croquettes :
- Acana light & Fit pour ma chienne de 10 ans en pleine forme qui se maintient en dessous des 30 kg (elle a pu monter jusqu'à 38 kg, j'ai grave galéré pour la faire maigrir)
- TOTW High Prairie Canine pour mon rott a qui elles conviennent bien : il est en pleine forme et il n'a quasi plus de selles molles (en mm temps il mange des fruits et des cochonneries....donc les selles molles ne m'étonnent pas et là ce souci est quasi réglé !).

Sauf que ces croquettes coutent cher et que je dois faire des économies... j'hésite à les passer au Profine (sac de 15 kg et non pas 13 et 40-45  et non pas 50-55). Je n'arrive pas à me faire un avis sur ces croquettes. A moins qu'il y ait d'autres marques

Après je pensais à un autre axe de recherche. Où acheter les Acana et TOTW le moins cher possible ? Ca m'embête vraiment de changer de croquetes qui leur conviennent parfaitement mais mon portemonnaie est à l'agonie
Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi je prenais totw en promo, par lot de 2 gros sacs, avec les codes de réduction que tu trouveras dans la rubrique chat, sur le z+.de. j'avais les 2 sacs de 13,6kg pour 89e soit 44,5€ le sac, tarif que je trouvais tout à fait raisonnable pour la qualité. pour les nouveaux clients, je crois qu'en ce moment il y a 15% de remise sur l'alimentation du z+.de, fais comme Fahn, invente-toi une 5e grand-mère  ::

----------


## Marmotte73

je vais aller fouiner alors !! et me créer d'autres comptes clients (avec adresse de livraison chez moi, ben oui on a bien le droit d'héberger une grand mère)
Merci, je vais fouiner dans la rubrique chats du forum

----------


## erdeven

Eh pas mal le truc de se faire livrer a un autre nom, en plus ils ne peuvent rien dire, puisque dans mon immeuble par exemple, il y a 7 appartement + 2 magasins  :: 

Pour les réductions, ça m'intéresserait car je dois acheter un cage à mon chon sur le z+.de, si je peux l'avoir à moins cher, je m'en gènerai pas !

----------


## Antartica

> les orijen sont la meilleure compo qui existe (80% de viande sur le produit fini, 20% de fruits et légumes, 0% de céréales), nutrivet arrive juste derrière. après elles sont tellement au-dessus de ce qui se fait actuellement que tous les chiens ne supportent pas. commence par un petit paquet pour voir. personnellement j'ai commencé par les taste of the wild (55 ou 65% de viande selon les gammes), testé sur une quinzaine de chiens, succès chez tout le monde.
> antartica puisque tu fais barfer je suis surprise que tu ne connaisses pas (c'est pas un reproche hein!) c'est la marque que les barfeurs prennent pour les déplacements (concours, vacances...)


il me semblait que platinium avait moins de cochonneries et + de viande, j'me suis peut être toute loupée, c'est possible!
vais voir ça, suis curieuse du coup!

edit... je viens d'aller zieuter!

Orijen ==> viande fraîche 25% 
Platinium==> 70%
Nutrivet ==> 30%

je vote Platinium! :-))))  (je n'ai pas étudier en détails pour le reste des ingrédients, mais P a l'air clean!)

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est trompeur car c'est de la viande fraîche : les orijen contiennent viande et poissons frais mais également déshydraté :

Platinum : viande fraîche, riz, graisse de poulet, maïs ==> 26 % de protéines, 31.1 % de glucides
Orijen : viande fraîche, farine de poulet, saumon frais, farine de dinde, farine de hareng, pomme de terre ==> 38 % de protéines, 24.5 % de glucides

Il faudrait refaire le calcul, je l'avais déjà fait, il me semble que 70 % de viande fraîche ça correspond à 20 - 25 % sur matière sèche.

----------


## goldenslover

Eh bien oui, je suis nouveau sur ce forum, cette discussion m'a passionné de bout en bout et je ferai quelques remarques qui vont peut être en choquer certains, toute vérité n'étant pas bonne à dire.
Tout d'abord à propos de Royal Canin et Proplan ces deux marques sont blacklistés par Greenpeace, car bourrés d'OGM. S'il n'y avait que çà, les sous-produits animaux font aussi partie de leur composition. Ne trouvez vous pas que celà mérite réflexion. Donner ces produits à ses chiens, c'est les tuer à petit feu; vous me direz encore faut-il être informé. Comme beaucoup sur ce forum, j'ai fait des recherches, questionner des éleveurs et malheureusement peu de croquettes méritent l'appellation 5 etoiles, je suis assez d'accord avec Yenz , Muzaregne et Taysa sur leur choix. Je suis en passe de m'abonner au SNAC, pour avoir les résultats des analyses de pas mal de marques de croquettes.Je donne Platinum à mes Goldens, mais j'ai appris que les poulets de la formule venaient d'Espagne ( l'un des pays qui emploie le plus de pesticides en Europe) d'autre part ces poulets sont élevés en batterie ( donc par déduction bourrés d'hormones ). J'en viens à me dire, que je ne sais plus sur quel pied danser: TOW vient des Etats Unis ( comment verifier la tracabilité des produits ) on m'a parlé d'Artemis???
Je me demande si je ne vais pas revenir à la ration ménagère. 
J'aimerai bien avoir vos avis, échanger est toujours bénéfique et trés instructif. Autre marque qui n'est pas terrible, Hills.
Il faut bien que vous vous disiez qu'avec un chèque ou un voyage à la fin du mois, n'importe quelle marque de croquettes devient la meilleure,les autres marques véto ne sont pas mieux. Je regarde les formules de prés, c'est vraiment é-di-fiant!!!
En prenant du recul , l'on se rend compte que le marché du Pets food est l'un des plus rentables ( dixit une enquête récente du Figaro ), les ingrédients utilisés sont de piètre qualité et donc trés bon marché. je pense que l'on nous prend pour des vaches à lait, ceux qui en doutent n'ont pas fait la démarche de se pencher sur les formules, ni sur la provenance des produits utilisés. Celui qui sortira un guide sur le sujet, devrait faire un malheur.

----------


## siju

> Eh bien oui, je suis nouveau sur ce forum, cette discussion m'a passionné de bout en bout et je ferai quelques remarques qui vont peut être en choquer cerains, toute vérité n'étant pas bonne à dire
> Tout d'abord à propos de Royal Canin et Proplan ces deux marques sont blacklistés par Greenpeace, car bourrés d'OGM. S'il n'y avait que çà, les sous produits animaux font aussi partie de leur composition. Ne trouvez vous pas que celà mérite réflexion. Donner ces produits à ses chiens, c'est les tuer à petit feu; vous me direz encore faut-il être informé. Comme beaucoup sur ce forum, j'ai fait des recherches, questionner des éleveurs et malheureusement peu de croquettes méritent l'appellation 5 etoiles, je suis assez d'accord avec Yenz , Muzaregne et Taysa sur leur choix. Je suis en passe de m'abonner au SNAC, pour avoir les resultats des analyses de pas mal de marques de croquettes.Je donne Platinum à mes Goldens, mais j'ai appris que les poulets de la formule venaient d'Espagne ( l'un des pays qui emploie le plus de pesticides) d'autre part ces poulets sont élevés en batterie ( donc par déduction bourrés d'hormones ). J'en viens à me dire que je ne sais plus sur quel pied danser: TOW vient des Etats Unis ( comment verifier la tracabilité des produits ) on m'a parlé d'Artemis???
> Je me demande si je ne vais pas revenir à la ration ménagère. 
> J'aimerai bien avoir vos avis, échanger est toujours bénéfique et trés instructif. Autre marque qui n'est pas terrible, Hills.
> Il faut bien que vous vous disiez qu'avec un chèque ou un voyage à la fin du mois, n'importe quelle marque de croquettes devient la meilleure,les autres marques véto ne sont pas mieux. je regarde les formules de prés, c'est vraiment é-di-fiant!!!


Après avoir essayé pas mal de marques (Eukanuba, Proplan, Mastery, TOTW) je prends maintenant Nutrivet, ça a l'air de convenir à mes chiens à tous points de vue. En plus c'est français... même sans être chauvin, c'est appréciable  :Smile:

----------


## goldenslover

Une de mes amis éleveur a abandonné cette marque, ses chiens avaient de la diarrhée, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par les bienfaits de ces croquettes, en plus ce qui m'embête c'est la cuisson à haute température qui enlève tout le bénéfice des vitamines qui ont ete ajoutés

----------


## siju

Chez moi aucun souci mais chaque chien est différent. 
Platinum a pourtant eu de bonnes critiques sur ce post aussi.

----------


## Taysa

Maxima de chez cotecan ! Honnetement rien a redire que ce soit sur le prix, la croquette, la compo etc perso j'en suis bluffer !! 

Et c'est produit en france  ::

----------


## Antartica

> C'est trompeur car c'est de la viande fraîche : les orijen contiennent viande et poissons frais mais également déshydraté :
> 
> Platinum : viande fraîche, riz, graisse de poulet, maïs ==> 26 % de protéines, 31.1 % de glucides
> Orijen : viande fraîche, farine de poulet, saumon frais, farine de dinde, farine de hareng, pomme de terre ==> 38 % de protéines, 24.5 % de glucides
> 
> Il faudrait refaire le calcul, je l'avais déjà fait, il me semble que 70 % de viande fraîche ça correspond à 20 - 25 % sur matière sèche.


ah, purée, je n'avais même pas percuté, quelle nouille!!!
donc, finalement, rien d'extraordinaire alors?

----------


## Taysa

Rien d'extraordinaire ! Surtout aux prix ou c'est vendu et trop de MG je trouve.

----------


## Antartica

quelle nouille je fais... et je viens d'en commander un paquet!

----------


## Taysa

Si elles conviennent a tes loulous c'est pas bien grave !

----------


## m.b.

J'avais acheté le paquet de croquette dont vous parliez de décathlon, elles ont une drôle d'odeur, pas une odeur de croquette.

----------


## goldenslover

Bonjour,

Tu as commencé par quelle référence chez Taste of The Wild, je te demande çà car je serai bien tenté par les Pacific Stream

merci de ta réponse.

Ce message est destiné à Yeti et Poupoune

----------


## goldenslover

Pour Antartica


Excuse moi, j'aurai repondu plus tôt mais j'ai omis d'activer l'avertissement par e-mail pour suivre la discussion sur les preferences de mon profil, simplement pour te dire que ce qui m'embête dans Platinum c'est le maïs, source de mycotoxines. Autrement mes chiens le digerent bien, d'autre part le poulet vient d'Espagne e tsi c'est de l'élevage en batterie, çà veut dire qu'il est bourré d'hormones, de là viennent mes interrogations, pour continuer.
Qoui prendre à la place? TOW? Artemis? Maxima?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## goldenslover

Je parlais de Nutrivet, siju

----------


## Taysa

Totw perso je suis pas fan trop de retour negatif. Peut etre le sierra moutain celui la pas tester ! 
Artemis je ne connais pas. 

Maxima bah rapport qualitee / prix rien a redire, croquettes appetente, compo correct. 
Franchement je le conseille !

----------


## Poupoune 73

@glodenlovers: j'ai tout testé (sur euh... une 20aine de chiens) sauf la sierra mountain (agneau): les selles étaient plus belles avec les pacific stream (saumon) mais pas assez riches pour mes 2 chiens, vu leur dépense énergétique je donnais des doses de cheval pour qu'ils ne maigrissent pas
sinon pour ceux qui se dépensent moins c'est bien

----------


## goldenslover

Mes chiens ont tendance à l'embonpoint et il est vrai que je suis assez tenté par les Pacific Stream de TOTW, mais par ailleurs je me suis documenté sur les Canine Caviar, et je dois dire que la composition m'a bien séduyit, j'ai le week end pour reflechir

Je ne sais pas, comment çà se fait mais je ne suis pas avert du fil de la discussion, quand quelqu'un repond au post; je vais en faire part à l'administrateur

----------


## Antartica

et les origen finalement alors?

----------


## goldenslover

et les origen finalement alors?

Les Orijen sont trés proteinés, bien que 6* sur le dog food analysis, à noter pour tous ceux que çà interesse, les Virbac et les Science Hill's sont notées 1*, heureusement je n'ai jamais été tenté mais je m'en doutais; Avec des cheques cadeaux à la clé, on peut conseiller tout et n'importe quoi, une sacrée leçon pour ceux qui ne jurent que par ces marques

- - - Mise à jour - - -

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Totw perso je suis pas fan trop de retour negatif. Peut etre le sierra moutain celui la pas tester ! 
Artemis je ne connais pas. 

Maxima bah rapport qualitee / prix rien a redire, croquettes appetente, compo correct. 
Franchement je le conseille


Merci Taysa,

Je vais y reflechir

----------


## gipsie

Pour un petit budget entre les decathlon et les josera de la gamme basic 25/13 ou 25/17 lesquels sont le mieux? Je sais qu'il y a une autre gamme de josera qui est meilleur mais le prix est quand même plus élevé si on ne peux pas prendre de lots.

----------


## Taysa

Josera. 

Sachant que le paquet bleu est mieux que le violet (dans la gamme de josera que tu cites en 20kg) mais j'ai plus les noms en tete.

----------


## gipsie

Ok merci. Pour les josera j’hésitais entre le bleu( active) et le violet(sensitive) car j'ai une labrador de 4 ans qui a tendance a prendre du poids facilement. J'ai également une jeune croise griffon qui est plus active et une malinois de 10 ans, les josera active pourrais convenir pour les 3 même si je sais que ce n'est pas non plus le top?

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais le active est mieux que le sensitive.

----------


## gipsie

Ok je vais faire un test avec le active alors.

----------


## m.b.

Qui a déjà testé les décathlon ici ? 

C'est important parce que l'odeur me dérange, je n'ose pas les donner à mon chien, je me demande s'il n'y a pas eu un problème :/

----------


## Jalna

Je crois avoir lu quelques pages avant que celles de Decathlon ont donné la diarrhée aux chiens.

----------


## gipsie

Je donnais les decathlons a mes chiennes mais je trouve aussi que l'odeur a change et mes chiens ne veulent plus trop les manger. Par contre pas de diarrhée, mais elles ne sont vraiment pas fragile niveau digestion.

----------


## Poska

Mes chiens + pensions ont été aux decat' pendant plusieurs années, jamais aucun soucis. Pour l'odeur je ne sais pas, je ne trouve pas qu'elles sentent fort. Le sac était bien encore sous vide? C'est le gros problème du décat de chez moi ça, les sacs troués par le transport ou les souris...

----------


## m.b.

> Mes chiens + pensions ont été aux decat' pendant plusieurs années, jamais aucun soucis. Pour l'odeur je ne sais pas, je ne trouve pas qu'elles sentent fort. Le sac était bien encore sous vide? C'est le gros problème du décat de chez moi ça, les sacs troués par le transport ou les souris...


Oui le sac je l'ai bien vérifié parce que justement il y avait un autre sac perforé et des crotte de souris ! Mais je ne sais pas comment décrire l'odeur mais ca n'a pas l'odeur de croquette. A la rigueur si ca puait la croquette, tant pis mais là non donc ca m'inquiète vraiment. Mais ca ne sens pas non plus le moisie, elle n'ont pas l'air périmé, juste l'odeur qui ne sens pas la croquette.

----------


## Taysa

Je les ai donner mais y'a tres tres longtemps j'avais encore mon shar-pei a l'epoque donc avant debut 2008 et jamais eu de soucis !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu n'as qu'a tenter de les ramener en disant que tu n'avais pas fais gaffe mais sue le sac avait pris l'air et du coup que les croqs puent et donc hors de question tu donnes ca !

----------


## pomku

> Tu n'as qu'a tenter de les ramener en disant que tu n'avais pas fais gaffe mais sue le sac avait pris l'air et du coup que les croqs puent et donc hors de question tu donnes ca !


Taysa a raison, rapporte-les ! Les croqs, ça sent jamais superbon (sauf les Orijen, limite on en mangerait !  :: ) mais si ça renaude trop, que tu trouves l'odeur louche, fais-toi confiance.. Moi, je ne donnerais pas à mes chiens des croquettes qui puent et qui ne sentent même pas la croquette.

----------


## m.b.

Ok les filles, je vais essayer, vu que je les ai acheté il y a quelques semaines, je vais chercher la note. Au pire, je ne veux pas le remboursement, juste l'échange.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je vais bientot avoir Scotty à la maison, c'est un croisé petit bleu de Gascogne qui a bientôt 7 ans et qui a vécu 6 ans en refuge. 
Je planche sur la question des croquettes, pensez-vous que celles-ci soient bien ? https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...123ma29m3.html

Je ne me rends pas compte, un sac de 14 kilos me tiendrait combien de jours ? ou de mois ? 
Pardonnez ces questions bêtes mais je n'ai jamais eu de chien avant, donc je suis vraiment novice.

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Elles sont tres bien et la duree ca va etre approx au poids du chien mais je dirais environ 1 mois !

----------


## ASPA France

Bonsoir, 

*que pensez-vous des PURINA veterinary diets JM (Joint Mobility) ??*

C'est pour mon chien qui doit maigrir et qui a une malformation des pattes donc ne bouge presque plus car pas de genoux etc... Et aussi pour ma chienne qui a une dysplasie...

Mon véto me dit de remplacer le locox (leurs médocs) par ces croquettes très complètes.

Pour l'instant ils ont des JOSERA au poulet (2x moins cher) donc je veux vraiment être sûre.

_Est-ce que vous pouvez me donner votre avis?_

----------


## mzelle_yoko

> Elles sont tres bien et la duree ca va etre approx au poids du chien mais je dirais environ 1 mois !


ok merci Taysa  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Pour l'instant ils ont des JOSERA au poulet (2x moins cher) donc je veux vraiment être sûre.
> 
> _Est-ce que vous pouvez me donner votre avis?_


Je préfère 1000 fois les josera poulet !

Ingrédients purina JM : riz, protéines de saumon déshydratées, gluten de maïs, farine de blé, protéines de volaille déshydratées, ufs entiers déshydratés, concentré de protéines de poisson, fibres d'avoine, hydrolysat de foie, graisse de porc (conservée avec un mélange de tocophérols), huile de poisson, chlorure de potassium, sels minéraux, chlorure de choline.

Ingrédients josera poulet : Viande de poulet déshydratée 28% , riz 26%, amidon de pomme de terre, graisse de volaille, viande d'agneau déshydratée 9% , pulpe de betterave, hydrolisat de protéines de volailles, chicorée.

Tiens intéressant je viens de regarder d'abord sur le site de purina (en anglais) et ce n'est pas tout à fait la même compo ... ils ont un peu "arrangé" les ingrédients à la traduction  ::  . Riz = riz de brasserie, protéines de volaille déshydratées = sous produits de volaille ... bon bref, mais même sans ça : tu vois du riz en premier pour le purina, alors que le josera = viande déshydratée. Donc c'est mieux. En plus du gluten de maïs beurk beurk  :: . 

Donc moi je conseillerais largement josera + compléments plutôt que purina jm.

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais la il s'agit d'un aliment medical. 
Si cela remplace carrement le traitement medicamenteux c'est que ca a une reelle fonction ! 

Pour donner une idee j'ai calculer pour taysa 24kg env le sac de 14kg de maxima cotecnica lui dure 55 jours a peu pres !!

----------


## Taysa

> ok merci Taysa


J'ai pas tilter mais tu es d'ou ?! Parceque dans la region si tu es de vers chez moi (romans sur isere / valence etc) c'est moi qui le distribue le cotecnica maxima est a prix bien plus avantageux que sur nourrircommelanature ! 
Je suis a 50€ les 14kg si enlevement a mon domicile sinon 55€ livraison incluse.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Oui mais la il s'agit d'un aliment medical. 
> Si cela remplace carrement le traitement medicamenteux c'est que ca a une reelle fonction !


Oui c'est pour ça que je dis tu rajoutes un complément alimentaire : là en l'occurrence c'est glucosamine-chondroïtine et oméga 3, un truc du genre, il suffit d'aller lire le baratin commercial de l'aliment ils doivent bien le mettre en avant.

----------


## ASPA France

Oui mais pourquoi alors mon véto ne vend plus de locox et préfère conseiller ces croquettes purina?

Il dit en plus qu'elles seront efficaces pour mon chien "handicapé" alors que le locox n'aura aucun effet sur lui étant donné qu'il n'a pas d'articulation...

----------


## m.b.

Bon ben c'était une fausse alerte mes croquettes mdr, un léger moment de panique. 
En fait, il n'y a pas de produit appétant dans ces croquettes donc pas vraiment d'odeur, c'est juste une légère odeur d'herbe. 
Heureusement Poska est là lol

----------


## mzelle_yoko

non, je suis dans le 77, beaucoup trop loin  ::

----------


## foufie40180

Qui peut me dire quel transporteur livre en guadeloupe svp avec tarifs si possible ... ? ce serait une énorme commande (environ 1/2/3 par an)

----------


## cassiopee31

J'ai trouve sur ce site une analyse des croquettes pour chiens :
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Ils classent Eukanuba, Royal-Canin et d'autres dans la plus mauvaise qualite, avec une seule etoile sur 6 !!

Dans leurs meilleures croquettes, ils mettent "Artemis", "Innova", "Instinct" et d'autres marques dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler...
Est-ce que vous connaissez ?

Je donne a mon gros chiot du Royal Canin Puppy Giant. Mais ce n'est pas parfait (gros cacous, sans parler de l'odeur). Avant je lui ai donne du Science Plan Hills, la c'est la diarrhee perpetuelle, le sac est a peine entame.

Le chien adulte a du "specific" chien actif, ca va bien.

----------


## Taysa

Specific quand je vois a combien je sortais les sacs via un ami et combien ils sont vendus c'etait juste moitie moins cher ..... Sachant qu'ils prennent deja une bonne marge sur les tarifs alors sur le prix de vente particulier la belle aubaine. 

En tout cas royal canin bah c'est clair c'est bas de gamme, specific hormis aliment medical ca vaut pas du tout son prix !

----------


## Poupoune 73

> J'ai trouve sur ce site une analyse des croquettes pour chiens :
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> Ils classent Eukanuba, Royal-Canin et d'autres dans la plus mauvaise qualite, avec une seule etoile sur 6 !!
> 
> Dans leurs meilleures croquettes, ils mettent "Artemis", "Innova", "Instinct" et d'autres marques dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler...
> Est-ce que vous connaissez ?
> 
> Je donne a mon gros chiot du Royal Canin Puppy Giant. Mais ce n'est pas parfait (gros cacous, sans parler de l'odeur). Avant je lui ai donne du Science Plan Hills, la c'est la diarrhee perpetuelle, le sac est a peine entame.
> ...


oui on s'y fier. il y a le dog food advisor dans le même style
si tu cherches des marques de qualité, voici quelques boutiques qui ne vendent que des très bons produits: nourrir comme la nature, la compagnie des croquettes, croqadom
nutrivet est bien aussi, retours positifs sur ce forum
rien de ce que tu pourrais trouver en animalerie ne vaut d'être acheté

----------


## Poska

Quelles croquettes sont conseillées pour remettre sur pattes un chien en sous nutrition? Pour qu'il reprenne du poids mais pas trop rapidement, histoire de préserver les articulations.
Pour Calie j'avais fait un mélange crocs chiots/crocs adultes (j'ai fait avec les moyens du bord quoi) cette fois je peux me permettre de prendre de la qualité, mais je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux pour cette situation.

----------


## cassiopee31

Bonjour,

j'ai regarde la composition de ces produits, c'est vrai que c'est bien, pas de cereales.

Pour le chiot, dans Orijen et quelques autres, le pb c'est trop de proteines et trop de calcium.
Jusqu'a l'age de environ 10 mois il n'en faut pas trop pour ne pas avoir de deformations chez un gros chien.

Acana a l'air bien a ce point de vue, avez-vous essaye ? 
Quelle est votre experience "croquettes" sur chiot de grande taille ?

Le chiot a facilement la diarrhee.

Pour mon autre Toutou, un x khortal/drathaar de refuge qui doit avoir 6 ans, j'ai une provision de specific. J'ai un deal avec mon veto, un ami, qui suit mes chiens depuis au moins 15 ans.
Ces croquettes semblent lui convenir.

Merci pour vos avis !

----------


## cassiopee31

En cherchant depuis un moment sur les croquettes, j'ai vu ca dans un forum :
"le site dogfood dépend du site boxerworld, lui-même sponsorisé par... Orijen !"
 :: 
De quoi se prendre la tete, a force ...

----------


## Taysa

Dans tous les cas comme dis precedemment dans les autres pages on ne donne pas de orijen a un chiot en croissance. 

Poska je te conseille de prendre une bonne croquette adulte tout simplement, pas d'orijen ni totw beaucoup trop riche d'entree de jeu ca lui ferait plus de mal que de bien. 

A ta place je me serais tourner vers maxima ou nutrivet avec rajout d'oeuf et de poudre "gavage" en vente sur mydogshop. Cher mais radical.

----------


## Poska

Justement je ne veux pas de trop riche, pas envie de la flinguer (et pas envie de me faire gronder par ma véto^^)
Nutrivet nutritive & health, tu penses que c'est bon?

----------


## Jalna

Est-ce que vous avez déjà essayé les croquettes Husse ? 

Jusque là je n'ai eu que des petits produits de chez eux, vermifuge, pommade pour les coussinets, et des compléments alimentaires contre l'arthrose qui ont très bien marché sur ma Labrador.

Mais là j'essaierais bien les croquettes, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.

----------


## Taysa

> Justement je ne veux pas de trop riche, pas envie de la flinguer (et pas envie de me faire gronder par ma véto^^)
> Nutrivet nutritive & health, tu penses que c'est bon?


Je pense que ca irait oui et tu adaptes suivant son evolution ! Ne rajoute pas des trics tout le temps tout le temps avec de si bonnes croquettes c'est inutile. 

Y'a purizon aussi qui vient de sortir mais pas tester pour ma part.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'aime pas leurs compo chez husse pour ma part apres faut voir les prix de vente mais bon

----------


## Jalna

J'ai trouvé ça sur internet, donc ça n'a pas l'air top en faite.

voilà la composition des croquettes Husse Prima
disgestibilité 89 %

protéine brute 24
mat grasses brutes 11
humidité 10
minéraux8
cellulose 3.3
hydrate de carbone 43.7

 vitamines
calcium 1.20
phosphore 0.9
sulfate de cuivre 25 mg/kg
vitamine A 10 000 UI/kg
vitamine D  1000
vitamine E  80 mg/kg
energie métabolisable   3 657 kcal

ingrédients :
viande fraiche : 5 %
poudre  d'oeuf , levure de bière, viande 18 %, appétant poulet , viande de  poulet 10 %, farine de poissons, blé, maïs, riz, minéraux, pulpe de  betteraves. 

Vous conseillez quelles marques concrètement, pour un chien de grande race, sans difficulté.

----------


## Taysa

Les minima 25/12 ne sont meme pas respecter ! 

Honnetement je conseille et reconseille MAXIMA COTECNICA ! 
Il part comme des petits pains, des retours positif uniquement, des grands chiens de sport sont en train d'y passer aussi fin franchement moi je suis bluffer par la croquette (surtout a ce prix la) !

----------


## cassiopee31

Et pour gros chiot (3 mois 20 kg), quel est votre avis ou votre experience ?
Il a actuellement une activite evidemment moderee.
Mon but est de trouver quelque chose qui convienne au niveau digestion (selles pas trop molles et pas trop importantes ou nombreuses).

----------


## Taysa

Le maxima puppy ^^ mdr

----------


## pomku

J'ai deux chiens et des soucis avec l'un d'eux. Le premier a  un poids idéal et mange des Gosbi mini agneau.
Son frère est en léger surpoids et a été  opéré d'une rupture des ligaments croisés, il y a3 mois. Il doit perdre du poids (il pèse 13,4 kg et idéalement, il devrait en faire 12 à 12,5).
Je l'ai mis au Gosbi Senior , mais très vite, il n'en a plus voulu (et piquait les Gosbi mini de son frère !). 
Aussi je l'ai passé aux Orijen senior, il adore. Je lui donne environ 110 gr/jour (je sais, c'est peu pour un chien adulte)  et le repas du soir est complémenté avec des haricots verts. 
Mais il maigrit très peu. Normal, il est interdit d'exercice aussi !

Devrais-je changer encore de marque ? (j'ai essayé les TOTW et les Acana, il n'aime pas). 

Les Orijen senior sont-elle adaptées ? 
`Devrais-je tenter les Josera balance ou les   Nutrivet dietetic & care ? 

La seule chose que je ne veux pas, c'est donner de la m... à mes chiens, type RC ou Proplan !) 

Que me conseillez-vous ?

----------


## cassiopee31

> Le maxima puppy ^^ mdr


Merci Taysa !!!  :: 

J'ai vu un Maxima Puppy, mais 41 % de proteines et 20 % de lipides. C'est tres eleve pour un bebe chien a croissance lente.
Y a t'il un produit pour ce type de chien ?

----------


## Taysa

Perso ganja est passe au josera balance, pour la meme ration je vois deja des progres en perte ! 

Non cela n'est pas trop pour un chiot, c'est nefaste quand la qualitee des proteines est mauvaise

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon tu as le gosbi puppy grande race tres bien aussi

----------


## Loupiotte21

Au fait ma chienne en ait a 1kg100 de perdu avec les haricots, c'est super ! Dans 15 jours elle a son rappel de vaccin don j'en profiterais pour demander quel est son poids idéal car tout le monde la trouve déjà mince  :Smile:

----------


## cassiopee31

Merci !   :Smile:

----------


## pomku

> Perso ganja est passe au josera balance, pour la meme ration je vois deja des progres en perte !


Merci miss ! je viens de commander une petit sac de Josera balance sur NCLN pour essayer... D. Faure m'a conseillée comme toi  :: 
Au fait, comment va Taysa ? Son Addison se régule ?
Biz

----------


## Taysa

La compo n'est pas excellente mais les resultats sont plus que present donc je fais une cure de balance apres je stabiliserais en melangeant avec une autre marque et je reviendrais sur du normal si elle regrossit je resterais au balance  ::  

Ganja qui est difficile les mange sans probleme ! Oui d.faure est de bons conseils j'ai eu plusieurs contacts avec lui  ::  

Taysa bah c'est par episodes des fois elle pete le feu et des fois j'ai l'impression elle va me lacher alors on ne sait jamais quoi penser

----------


## pomku

C'est ce que je compte faire... Une cure de Balance, puis repasser aux Orijen senior ou aux Gosbi agneau (ce que mange son p'tit frère qui lui n'a pas de problème de poids...). C'est saoulant parce que Pillow mange peu, mais il a toujours eu tendance à grossir. Zont été stérilisés trop jeunes je pense. 

Aujourd'hui, ça fait TROIS ANS TOUT PILE que je les ai adoptés,  mes deux morpions !!!  ::  ::  :: 

Pour Taysa, c'est déjà bien qu'il y ait des épisode où elle pète le feu. Tu n'aurais pas dit ça il y a qq semaines... Et côté analyses, elle est stable ? Fais-lui des papouilles de ma part... ::

----------


## Jalna

Merci pour les conseils.

----------


## Taysa

On commence tout juste le suivi donc on fais une seule par mois et pour le moment hormis sodium c'etait correct. On a mis hyper longtemps a trouver de quoi il s'agissait deja et ensuite mettre le traitement en place etc  ::

----------


## cassiopee31

Forum interessant, mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 2840 posts...
Quelqu'un a t'il teste le Virbac Vetcomplex Baby Dog ?
Mon veto en vend, et comme il me livre en venant soigner ou vacciner tous mes animaux, ca m'arrange.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Quelqu'un a t'il teste le Virbac Vetcomplex Baby Dog ?


*Composition :
viandes de volaille et poisson déshydratés, céréales cuites ?, graisses animales ? et huile de poisson, protéines de maïs !!, graines de soja cuites !!, pulpe de betterave, graines de lin, œuf déshydraté, argile purifiée, sel de mer, fructo-oligosaccharides, levures, bêtaglucanes, lactobacilles,
Analyse moyenne :
protéines (32 %), matières grasses (21 %), glucides (ENA) (29,5 %), fibres brutes (6 %), calcium (1,3 %), phosphore (1 %), lactobacilles 120 mg/kg, bêtaglucanes 520mg/kg, total des acides gras (4,1 %),*

Bof bof, j'aime pas ce que j'ai mis en rouge, des ingrédients vagues, trop de protéines végétales.

----------


## cassiopee31

Quel est le pourcentage de proteines vegetales ? Et d'acides amines ? Je n'ai pas trouve.
J'essaierai d'en savoir plus.
Je trouve bien le rapport Ca/P. Ainsi que les 1100 UI de vitamine D.

----------


## Taysa

Virbac bof.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Quel est le pourcentage de proteines vegetales ? Et d'acides amines ? Je n'ai pas trouve.
> J'essaierai d'en savoir plus.
> Je trouve bien le rapport Ca/P. Ainsi que les 1100 UI de vitamine D.


Ce genre d'info (les pourcentages des différents acides aminés, et de protéines végétales) tu ne le trouveras quasiment jamais sur une analyse moyenne fournie par le fabricant - sauf si c'est un argument commercial, mais si c'est moyen ou mauvais évidemment qu'ils ne vont pas le mettre, vu que ce n'est pas obligatoire. Mais il suffit de voir la liste des ingrédients pour savoir qu'une partie non négligeable des protéines est d'origine végétale : tu as du gluten de maïs (= protéine végétale), et d soja (= source importante de protéines végétales, utilisée pour ça dans le pet food).
Pour ce qui est des apports en minéraux et vitamines corrects, c'est assez facile à trouver dans un aliment contrairement à des protéines de qualité et quantité suffisante, il vaut mieux procéder dans l'autre sens : rechercher des ingrédients de qualité adaptés à un carnivore pour une bonne digestibilité, et ensuite parmi les aliments sélectionnés vérifier vitamines et minéraux.

----------


## cassiopee31

Quel est le pb concernant les proteines vegetales, a partir du moment ou le chien concerne n'a pas d'allergie au gluten ou au soja ?
Ce sont toujours des molecules a base d'acides amines en chaine.
Les proteines absorbees sont de toutes facon transformees.
Plus que la notion de proteine, je crois qu'il faut considerer les acides amines essentiels. Et venant de l'animal ou du vegetal, si ces acides sont fournis, pourquoi pas du vegetal. Dans ce produit il y a une quantite non negligeable de proteines animales, c'est la composante principale, les proteines vegetales viennent apres cereales et graisses.
Le rapport Ca/P et vit D3 sont importants dans les grandes races afin de ne pas faire subir au chien une calcification trop rapide. Ca ne concerne pas les petites races.

Ma question etait :
Quelqu'un a t'il teste le Virbac Vetcomplex Baby Dog ?

 ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Protéines végétales = mauvaise valeur biologique. Mauvais profil d'acides aminés, donc déchets, donc fait travailler les reins à l'excès.
Viande de volaille et poisson = peu gras, donc dans ton aliment les 21% de MG sont principalement apportés par l'ingrédient "graisse animale et huile de poisson", donc les prot. de maïs qui arrivent juste après sont probablement au dessus des 10%. Et "viande de volaille et de poisson" ce n'est pas 100% de protéines, donc proportionnellement cela augmente la part des prot. de maïs dans le total des MP.
Le raisonnement "ce sont des acides aminés, c'est pareil" est ce qui a conduit à nourrir des vaches avec de la viande. Ca marche aussi dans l'autre sens : je préfère nourrir un carnivore avec de la viande - qui est plus adaptée.
Quand à l'importance du Ca etc, oui merci, je te disais simplement qu'en pratique ce n'est pas un critère que je regarde en premier parce qu'il n'est pas aussi difficile à remplir que la qualité des ingrédients.
Et autre chose que je n'avais pas vu : le prix, sur zooplus en plus (donc plus cher chez le véto a priori) : 5.99 € / kg en commandant en qté, c'est une honte.

Mais pardon, ce n'était pas ta question.

----------


## Poupoune 73

les vétos sont des ânes en alimentation, j'ai fait 5 clinique avant de trouver des vétos calés, ils sont adhérents à la SNAC et m'ont conseillée... taste of the wild, orijen et compagnie (je n'ai que des chiens adultes), mais pour eux rien ne vaut une alimentation BARF.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Merci de toutes ces infos !
Taysa, pourrais-tu me dire pour les maxima sans cereales, combien me durerait un sac de 14 kilos pour Scotty, qui peserait environ 23-25 kilos ? Sachant que c'est un chien calme qui aura un jardin et des balades dans mon village mais pas de trucs super sportifs etc.

----------


## gipsie

Je voulais commander des josera active pour limiter mon budget mais j'ai vraiment peur que ma labrador grossisse avec. Du coup j'ai pris des profine saumon qui était en promo a 78 euros les 30kg, donc prix raisonnable.Quelqu'un a déjà teste avec un chien qui a tendance a prendre du pois facilement? Dans les profine lesquels sont les plus adapte pour ce genre de problème, hormis les light, car j'ai 2 autres chiennes qui elles n'ont pas ce problème.

----------


## Taysa

> Merci de toutes ces infos !
> Taysa, pourrais-tu me dire pour les maxima sans cereales, combien me durerait un sac de 14 kilos pour Scotty, qui peserait environ 23-25 kilos ? Sachant que c'est un chien calme qui aura un jardin et des balades dans mon village mais pas de trucs super sportifs etc.


Bah imaginons que comme moi tu donnes 250gr par jour facile a calculer ! 
250 * 10 jours = 2.5 kg de croquettes 
14 kg / 2.5 = 5.6 
Donc 56 jours approximativement. 

Mes chiennes ont refuser de manger les profine :| j'avais pris saumon et adulte et perf elles n'y ont jamais manger

----------


## cassiopee31

> Protéines végétales = mauvaise valeur biologique. Mauvais profil d'acides aminés, donc déchets, donc fait travailler les reins à l'excès.


Qu'est-ce que c'est, le profil d'un acide amine ??? 
Ce ne sont pas les cereales qui font travailler les reins et peuvent les bousiller, mais les proteines ! 
Un animal ou un humain en insuffisance renale, s'il n'a pas de diabete, n'a aucune restriction sur les cereales. Mais on doit limiter les proteines, ainsi que certains sels mineraux (phosphore, potasium, magnesium). Ce qui montre linnocuite des céréales pour le rein.




> Viande de volaille et poisson = peu gras, donc dans ton aliment les 21% de MG sont principalement apportés par l'ingrédient "graisse animale et huile de poisson", donc les prot. de maïs qui arrivent juste après sont probablement au dessus des 10%. Et "viande de volaille et de poisson" ce n'est pas 100% de protéines, donc proportionnellement cela augmente la part des prot. de maïs dans le total des MP.


Par le meme raisonnement, les 10% supposes de proteines de mais ne sont pas 10% de protéines !
Poisson = peu gras : sauf si cest du saumon, du fletan, et autres poisson gras.




> Le raisonnement "ce sont des acides aminés, c'est pareil" est ce qui a conduit à nourrir des vaches avec de la viande. Ca marche aussi dans l'autre sens : je préfère nourrir un carnivore avec de la viande - qui est plus adaptée.


Je suis d'accord, il y a une grosse derive, causee par les lobbies de l'agro-alimentaire (monsanto a la base).
Cela ne veut pas dire qu'un aliment canin de qualite ne doive pas comporter de cereales ...
Le chien sauvage est d'abord un charognard, opportuniste. Bon courage si vous souhaitez le nourrir dans le respect de son alimentation naturelle !!!  :: 
Un carnivore pur n'est pas charognard. Le chien domestique est carnivore a tendance omnivore.
Avez-vous vu un chaton, un bebe lion, se nourrir de charogne ? Un chiot est tout de suite tres interesse, et son maitre en général ne favorise pas ce comportement...




> Quand à l'importance du Ca etc, oui merci, je te disais simplement qu'en pratique ce n'est pas un critère que je regarde en premier parce qu'il n'est pas aussi difficile à remplir que la qualité des ingrédients.


Moi je trouve qu'il est tres difficile de faire baisser le taux de Phosphore, de Calcium, ou de vitamine D dans des croquettes. 
Le danger pour un chiot grande race est l'exces, pas la carence.
Cest pour cela que je contrôle ces éléments, a cause des risques de troubles osseux.





> Et autre chose que je n'avais pas vu : le prix, sur zooplus en plus (donc plus cher chez le véto a priori) : 5.99  / kg en commandant en qté, c'est une honte.


Mon veto ne vend pas plus cher que zooplus, jai compare. La vente des aliments netant pas sa premiere activité, ce n'est pas quelques euros d'ecart qui mettent en peril une clinique veterinaire.
Je ne souhaite pas ouvrir le débat sur le prix que lon accepte ou non de payer. Cest un choix personnel et libre.

Sur les forums, il y a des gens compétents en matière de nutrition animale, je suis prete a les écouter.
Un vétérinaire me semble a meme de conseiller, et je me fie plus a mon veto qua une doc commerciale.
La lacune est quils nont pas la totalité des croquettes mises sur le marche.

Cest pourquoi mon interrogation : *je cherche le retour dexperiences sur lalimentation du chiot avant son pic de croissance, chiot de poids adulte >60  kg.*
Ou >45kg, comme ils disent sur les paquets de croquettes !
Toute experience m'interesse : ration menagere, croquettes de toutes sortes, barf ou autres.
Mon precedent chiot de cette taille cétait il y a un peu plus dix ans, le marche des croquettes a evolue, je souhaite savoir ce que pratiquent les possesseurs de gros chiens.


Mais je crois comprendre que si les questions que lon pose ne sont pas destinees a faire lapologie du BARF ou de lalimentation hyper protéinee, on est un peu malvenu sur ce forum.


PS : Il se peut qu'a l'age adulte mon chien soit nourri avec orijen ou autres croquette de ce type, la aussi je rechercherai l'experience des autres pour les grands chiens ! Mais peut-etre pas sur ce forum  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Je m'abstiendrais de te repondre vu qu'apparament tu sais tout et tu as reponses a tout. 
Tu t'adresses a des gens qui ont des notions plus que consequentes dans le domaine et te permet de sortir des choses fausses : non les cereales ne sont pas du tout bonnes pour un chien et ui cela lui bouff les reins. Non un aliment hyper prot n'abime pas les reins SI la qualitee des proteines est bonne. 

Ne viens pas demander conseils alors que tu es deja fixer sur tes choix et puisque ron veto est un dieu continue a l'ecouter. Je ne suis pas contre l'aliment avec cereales la preuve je donne josera a l'une de mes chienne MAIS ce sont des sources de cereales de qualitee et pas a outrance. 
Il y a de tres bon aliments avec cereales tel que gosbi, profine, dlg etc mais aucune des croquettes que tu cites n'en fais partie ! 
Virbac c'est de la merde specific aussi royal canin proplan eukanuba mastery tout ca la tu vois c'est de la MERDE

----------


## Taysa

De plus tu te fais des films car juste avant je te dis que non on ne donne pas d'aliment style orijen a un chiot en croissance et toi tu viens dire : vous faites l'apologie du sans cereales blablabla 

Alors relis les pages en arriere, si t'as la flemme tampis nous on va pas se repeter encore et encore pour quelqu'un qui s'en fous et ne prend meme pas la peine d'ecouter et lire ce qu'on dis !

----------


## cassiopee31

> Je m'abstiendrais de te repondre


C'est ce que vous faites !




> Ne viens pas demander conseils


J'ai demande plus particulierement l'experience et avis sur les *grands chiens*, je ne crois pas avoir demande conseil.

Mon veto toujours bien soigne mes animaux, meme reveille en pleine nuit pour un mouton malade, ou pour un chien qui me donnait du souci, ou un oiseau, un lapin, ou un cheval.
Il a un bagage medical et scientifique que -sans vouloir vous offenser- je ne retrouve pas ici. Voici pourquoi je me tiens a ses conseils.
Par contre les experiences des autres m'interessent beaucoup.

----------


## Taysa

Muzaregne tu n'as pas sorti de mot scientifique et medical pour t'exprimer ! Vilaine fille  :: 

poska t'en es ou dans ta recherche pour dobinette 2 ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ecoute des croquettes j'en vend toute la journee (pas a mon profit bien au contraire) je passe mon temps a conseiller et etudier les retours positif comme negatif alors que j'y ai aucun interet puisque c'est l'entreprise d'un ami mais j'apprecie me renseigner dans le domaine. 

Je t'ai dis ce qu'il en etait sur les marques que tu cites, muzaregne de meme donc on t'a repondu maitenant que les reponses ne te plaisent pas c'est autre choses donc continue a ecouter ton veto qui te vend de la super croquette (c'etait ironique) et voila. 

Ps: le specific j'ai failli le vendre donc je connais bien la marque et ne parle pas sans raison !

----------


## Poska

J'attends la visite véto pour faire mon choix définitif, ça dépendra du verdict sur son poids, ses problèmes de peau/poil et son état général.

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai réservé Diana elle devrait être chez nous en octobre 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...-lenuta-54837/

je ne sais pas encore si je vais pouvoir la passer au barf (pb de stockage) mais j'hésite entre cotecnica maxima et les 2 gammes de nutrivet instinct (dietetic&care ou nutritiveé&health. vos avis pour la faire maigrir?

----------


## Taysa

Je n'ai jamais tester nutrivet mais si tu souhaites la faire maigrir j'aurais tendance a me tourner vers le nutrivet dietetic MAIS a t'il de reels resultats ca je ne sais pas. 

Moi je vois pour ganja fallait vraiment qu'elle maigrisse et le josera balance va tip top je suis pas decu apres peut etre si elle regrossit encore avec le maxima je me tournerais vers le nutrivet dietetic mais pour une vrai cure regime je ne sais pas si ca se vaut

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Qu'est-ce que c'est, le profil d'un acide amine ???


? Je ne sais pas . Je parle du profil en acides aminés d'une protéine donnée.




> Ce ne sont pas les cereales qui font travailler les reins et peuvent les bousiller, mais les proteines !


Les protéines *dont le profil en acides aminés ne correspond pas aux besoins de l'organisme* ​(= de mauvaise valeur biologique). Donc, davantage les protéines végétales que les protéines animales.




> Un animal ou un humain en insuffisance renale, s'il n'a pas de diabete, n'a aucune restriction sur les cereales.


Parce qu'elles contiennent certes des protéines de mauvaise VB, mais bon, pas des masses non plus (je te laisse chercher toute seule). 
Mais là, l'ingrédient incriminé ce n'est pas "céréales", c'est "protéines de maïs" - matière première dont on peut supposer que le composant analytique plus que largement prioritaire est ... les protéines de maïs (sans blague !).




> Par le meme raisonnement, les 10% supposes de proteines de mais ne sont pas 10% de protéines !


Je suppose que non, mais je me permets de supposer aussi que ça doit être plus que les 60% de la farine de poulet. Ou alors l'industriel se fait gruger sur les matières premières qu'il achète. 
M'enfin bon, tu sodomises les mouches avec un entrain mal dissimulé, je vais te laisser faire toute seule parce que le simple fait de faire du remplissage de protéines à base de maïs et soja dans un aliment à 6 du kg, c'est tellement risible que de toute façon, c'est non. Tu peux tergiverser toute seule sur "est ce que c'est plus ou moins de 10%", ça a l'air de t'intéresser, moi nettement moins.




> Il a un bagage medical et scientifique que -sans vouloir vous offenser- je ne retrouve pas ici. Voici pourquoi je me tiens a ses conseils.


Arf désolée, tu peux me dénoncer au ministère de l'agriculture si tu veux, il m'enverront un inspecteur et je me ferais probablement virer, ce qui ne sera que justice vu comme je suis incompétente !

----------


## Fahn

Chacun a le droit de donner son avis sur ce sujet, et de se poser des questions.
Cela n'empêche pas de discuter dans le calme et le respect des opinions d'autrui.
Merci.

----------


## YenZ

> Je suis toujours en quette de la croquette  idéale pour une de mes chiennes qui soit ne mange pas soit ne digere pas  ... 
> 
> Je suis allée à carefour aujourd'hui et j'ai vu des nouvelles croquette  qui ont l'air pas trop mauvaises pour des supermarcher, les ISOMEGA,  sans blé, sans ogm. 
> 
> J'ai taper sur internet et j'ai vu qu'ils en vendaient sur wanimo, qu'en  pensez vous, j'ai pris un petit paquet pour essayer, bon elle les a  bouder au départ , mais j'ai reussi à lui faire manger, ça n'avait pas  l'air de lui déplaire elle a tout de même finie sa gamelle et même  lecher le sol ^^ 
> 
> http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq...omega-sf11301/


Isoméga  j'en avais parlé sur un autre forum il y a bien longtemps,  effectivement ça se vend chez carrefour, et de mémoire c'était quasiment  la même compo que Profine !
En gros c'est pas très cher, avec une  compo acceptable, il y a bien mieux, après faut voir le prix que tu  paies pour Isoméga, en tout cas il y a bien pire que ça, c'est certain.




> Pour commencer, ma chienne est aux orijen, sans céréales, en ce moment.
> J'ai lu beaucoup de choses sur le sujet, bon nombres de théories et  pendant un temps j'étais un fervent défenseur du "sans céréales". 
> Cependant, après quelques lectures de personnes travaillant leurs chiens  de manière très poussée, j'en arrive à douter du fait que certains se  porteraient mieux sans céréales.
> Par exemple, l'Iditarod est une course de traineaux de quasiment 2 000  km, en Alaska et elle est généralement courue en 8-15 jours selon le  temps qu'il fait. Il faut donc des chiens avec une excellente condition  physique pour courir parfois 200 km par jour.
> 
> Par exemple, Martin Buser, qui a gagné la course à 4 reprises (meilleur temps inclus) nourrit ses chiens avec Eagle Pack Power Formula qui est une nourriture faite avec du maïs.
> Hans Gatt le vainqueur de 2002 2003 et 2004 Yukon Quest utilise la même nourriture.
> *source http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.fr/search?q=corn
> 
> ...


Tu  as tout résumé dans ta dernière phrase, perso je ne saurais te dire si  les céréales ont un réel quelconque apport bénéfique pour des chiens  ayant une très forte dépense énergétique, n'ayant moi-même que des  chiens "lambdas" (même si ce sont des jacks qui se dépensent pas mal),  le mieux est que tu fasses le test toi même et que tu vois quelle  expérience sera la plus bénéfique dans ton cas.

J'apprécie bcp le  sans céréales même si je lui trouve bien sur des limites en fonction de  chaque chien (dont les taux de minéraux et parfois le rapport Ca/P),  mais j'apprécie tout autant les bons "céréales" à partir du moment ou  c'est en faible quantité avec avec une seule source de céréale, ça peut  parfois s'avérer une bien meilleure alternative.
Ce qui me gêne est  plutôt le risque de mycotoxines ainsi que le potentiel allergène, perso  même si mes chiens supportent les céréales et n'y sont pas allergiques,  j'ai tendance à préférer le sans céréales pour des taux de viande  plus élevés et sans le risque de mycotoxines, mais chacun fait au mieux  pour son chien avec son envie et la particularité de chaque chien.




> Bonsoir, bon honnêtement je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 182 pages . Je voudrai savoir ce que vous pensez de la marque de croquettes Nutrivia !


Mon Dixy en a mangé quand je "n'étudiais" pas encore la nutrition canine  et qu'il était à ma belle-mère, c'est une pure saloperie, c'est la  marque de Truffaut, ça vaut dans les 50 le gros sac, c'est de la pure merde, quand  j'ai changé pour Profine (et ensuite pour TOTW, Orijen, Acana, Platinum,  DLG...) j'ai vu une différence INCROYABLE ! En 1 semaine mon chien  avait changé, peau, poil, forme.. bref tu peux zapper Nutrivia, tu  trouveras des produits 10000 fois mieux pour le même prix !




> Bonjour,
> 
> quelles croquettes pour faire maigrir? Mon chien doit maigrir beaucoup et a des problèmes articulaires.
> Merci


Une de celles dont on parle à longueur de topic,  surtout pas de light, mais des marques comme Acana, Orijen, TOTW,  Nutrivet Instinct, Gosbi, DLG, Cotectina... et pour les articulations de  Locox en complément, et des croquettes avec glucosamine/chondroïtine en  doses importantes !




> Quelles croquettes pourraient convenir à un  chiot labrador de 9 mois , mais qui ne soient pas exessives niveau prix ?  Ils trouvent que 45e pour 15kg (ce qu'on paye pour les josera  riz/poulet mais ça ne convient pas aux chiots j'imagine ?) c'est  raisonnable et ne souhaitent pas vraiment mettre plus. Il est aux  brekkies...


Difficile dans ses prix la de trouver quelque chose de correct...
Tu  as Profine sur croqfrance, pro dog, pets animalia et crokeo je crois,  sinon de l'acana puppy large sur pets animalia, ou le zooplus espagnol  pour le payer peu cher de mémoire.
En même temps ils peuvent mettre  (un peu) plus, car en passant des brekkies à autre chose la ration sera  fortement diminuée... et ça leur permettrait d'avoir un choix de marques  bien plus important (pour 5 sur ! voir 10  grand max de plus par sac  !)




> Bonjour, j'ai changé de croquettes pour  mon chien il y a deux mois. Avant il était au royal canin maxi junior  jusqu'à ses un an. Je l'ai passé au nutrivia mais j'ai l'impression  qu'elles ne sont pas adapté à lui, qu'elles ne lui vont pas. Il a des  selles molles voir très très molles et arrêtes pas de péter (vraiment  beaucoup) lol.
> Je ne sais pas quoi lui prendre, il mange un peu plus de 15kg de croquettes/mois et mon budget c'est maxi 55euros/paquets.
> Mon chien est un dogue argentin , il fait 49kg et à 14 mois.
> Merci pour vos conseils


C'est ce que je disais juste au-dessus, Nutrivia c'est de la pure daube ce qui explique les selles de ton chien.
Cotecnica  semble une bonne alternative, surtout qu'il est en fin de croissance,  mais tu as aussi plein d'autres produits de grande qualité dans les prix  que tu donnes, à 55/le sac tu as un large choix possible !




> Je ne sais pas si on peut aussi mettre de  simples retours d'expérience, mais, je voulais remercier (hiii, j'ai  mangé son pseudo, désolée) le membre qui m'avait donné le lien pour les  croquettes Platinium.
> 
> Guizmo adore, et les digère très bien!
> 
> Et, incroyable (bon ça reste des croquettes, il repasse au BARF dès que possible) comme ça change des autres croquettes!
> Elles sont très foncées, sentent la viande à 10km (ça sent "bon", et pas  l'huile tournée et le gras), et alors, niveau appétence, wouh....!
> J'ai dû séparer Guizmo des autres parce que sinon, impossible pour lui de manger la moindre croquette, incroyable! :-)))
> 
> Donc je valide, vraiment des croquettes à conseiller ne serait ce que pour le % de viandes!
> ...


Tu manges mon pseudo ??  :: 
Platinum  est supper appétent, pas étonnant que tes chiens se jettent dessus, + 1  pour le taille des croquettes, quant aux friandises de petite taille  elles existent sur leur site et sont excellentes (pour en donner  régulièrement)




> Les orijen sont les meilleurs non ? Ca fait  cher à l'achat mais les quantités sont très petites !!! Par contre en  .fr c'est moins cher qu'en .de ! 
> Sinon autre question, c'est a partir de combien les frais de groupes pour le .fr et le .de ?


.es c'est moins cher que partout ailleurs !
100  d'achat pour avoir 5 % avec un code dispo dans la FAQ (COMMANDE-GROUPEE pour le .fr et je sais plus quoi pour le .de et "pedido-conjunto" pour le .es)
5%  en t'inscrivant à la newsletter, et 10% au premier achat, et aussi une  possibilité de programme de fidélité que tu paies pour 1 ou 3 ans qui  t'est proposé au bout de 3 ou 4 achats !




> En lisant ce post il y a qq temps, j'ai changé de croquettes :
> - Acana light & Fit pour ma chienne de 10 ans en pleine forme qui se  maintient en dessous des 30 kg (elle a pu monter jusqu'à 38 kg, j'ai  grave galéré pour la faire maigrir)
> - TOTW High Prairie Canine pour mon rott a qui elles conviennent bien :  il est en pleine forme et il n'a quasi plus de selles molles (en mm  temps il mange des fruits et des cochonneries....donc les selles molles  ne m'étonnent pas et là ce souci est quasi réglé !).
> 
> Sauf que ces croquettes coutent cher et que je dois faire des  économies... j'hésite à les passer au Profine (sac de 15 kg et non pas  13 et 40-45  et non pas 50-55). Je n'arrive pas à me faire un avis sur  ces croquettes. A moins qu'il y ait d'autres marques
> 
> Après je pensais à un autre axe de recherche. Où acheter les Acana et  TOTW le moins cher possible ? Ca m'embête vraiment de changer de  croquetes qui leur conviennent parfaitement mais mon portemonnaie est à  l'agonie
> Merci


Acana au moins cher =) zooplus.es
TOTW =) à vérifier mais ça doit être le .be ou .de ou .es ou .co.uk le moins cher

Profine  c'est certes moins cher, mais bcp moins bien aussi, pas sur que tes  loulous le supporteront aussi bien que Acana/TOTW, souvent des selles  moles avec Profine (retours sur la marque), mais avec d'autres chiens ça  passe nickel.
Sinon tu peux opter pour Nutrivet Instinct (sur le  .be) ou Cotecnica (sur NCLN ou LCDC) en donnant une même marque aux 2,  sans pour autant que ça te revienne cher, mais difficile de passer sour  le barre des 50/le sac sans y perdre clairement en qualité.




> il me semblait que platinium avait moins de  cochonneries et + de viande, j'me suis peut être toute loupée, c'est  possible!
> vais voir ça, suis curieuse du coup!
> 
> edit... je viens d'aller zieuter!
> 
> Orijen ==> viande fraîche 25% 
> Platinium==> 70%
> Nutrivet ==> 30%
> 
> je vote Platinium! :-))))  (je n'ai pas étudier en détails pour le reste des ingrédients, mais P a l'air clean!)


Ça  ne se calcule pas de cette façon, faut voir le taux de viande sur  matière sèche, la compo ainsi que le taux de glucides dans l'aliment,  niveau glucides je sais que Platinum n'est pas forcément très bien placé, mais fort  taux de viande sur MS (56 ou 58% de mémoire) et très appétent, mais  encore cher pour ce que c'est ! (5/kg pour l'agneau en 30 kgs).




> Eh  bien oui, je suis nouveau sur ce forum, cette discussion m'a passionné  de bout en bout et je ferai quelques remarques qui vont peut être en  choquer certains, toute vérité n'étant pas bonne à dire.
> Tout d'abord à propos de Royal Canin et Proplan ces deux marques sont  blacklistés par Greenpeace, car bourrés d'OGM. S'il n'y avait que çà,  les sous-produits animaux font aussi partie de leur composition. Ne  trouvez vous pas que celà mérite réflexion. Donner ces produits à ses  chiens, c'est les tuer à petit feu; vous me direz encore faut-il être  informé. Comme beaucoup sur ce forum, j'ai fait des recherches,  questionner des éleveurs et malheureusement peu de croquettes méritent  l'appellation 5 etoiles, je suis assez d'accord avec Yenz , Muzaregne et  Taysa sur leur choix. Je suis en passe de m'abonner au SNAC, pour avoir  les résultats des analyses de pas mal de marques de croquettes.Je donne  Platinum à mes Goldens, mais j'ai appris que les poulets de la formule  venaient d'Espagne ( l'un des pays qui emploie le plus de pesticides en  Europe) d'autre part ces poulets sont élevés en batterie ( donc par  déduction bourrés d'hormones ). J'en viens à me dire, que je ne sais  plus sur quel pied danser: TOW vient des Etats Unis ( comment verifier  la tracabilité des produits ) on m'a parlé d'Artemis???
> Je me demande si je ne vais pas revenir à la ration ménagère. 
> J'aimerai bien avoir vos avis, échanger est toujours bénéfique et trés instructif. Autre marque qui n'est pas terrible, Hills.
> Il faut bien que vous vous disiez qu'avec un chèque ou un voyage à la  fin du mois, n'importe quelle marque de croquettes devient la  meilleure,les autres marques véto ne sont pas mieux. Je regarde les  formules de prés, c'est vraiment é-di-fiant!!!
> En prenant du recul , l'on se rend compte que le marché du Pets food est  l'un des plus rentables ( dixit une enquête récente du Figaro ), les  ingrédients utilisés sont de piètre qualité et donc trés bon marché. je  pense que l'on nous prend pour des vaches à lait, ceux qui en doutent  n'ont pas fait la démarche de se pencher sur les formules, ni sur la  provenance des produits utilisés. Celui qui sortira un guide sur le  sujet, devrait faire un malheur.


Platinum il me semble  que les poulets venaient d'un élevage au Luxembourg à côté de chez eux,  mais à vérifier ça a peut-être changé depuis !
Quant à la tracabilité  elle est très très difficile, trouver des croquettes sans AUCUN  ingrédient OGM, ou antibio, poulets de batteries etc... est IMPOSSIBLE !

Et  entre nous, même si tu faisais la ration toi-même, il te serait à toi  aussi presque impossible de vérifier la tracabilité de tout ce que tu  donnerais à ton chien, le mieux est encore de choisir une croquette de  qualité, venant de plus ou moins loin selon ce que l'on accepte, et il y  a tout de même pas mal de marques proposant de bonnes alternatives,  même si il y a souvent toujours ou un plusieurs petits trucs  discutables, même sur d'excellentes marques !
La compo est une chose,  ce que ton chien supportera en est une autre, Artemis dont on t'a parlé  est nouveau en France et pas mal, et bcp de marques débarquent et vont  débarquer prochainement car c'est la grande mode du sans céréales,  parfois c'est justifié, parfois bcp moins.




> Une de mes amis éleveur a abandonné cette  marque, ses chiens avaient de la diarrhée, je ne suis pas du tout  convaincu par les bienfaits de ces croquettes, en plus ce qui m'embête  c'est la cuisson à haute température qui enlève tout le bénéfice des  vitamines qui ont ete ajoutés


Tu parles de Nutrivet, ou Nutrivet Instinct, car ce n'est pas du tout la même chose !
La  cuisson à haute température est valable sur presque tous les produits,  seuls quelques rares produits ont une cuisson à moins de 100°, mais de  toute façon la cuisson détruit toujours une partie ou totalité des  vitamines, des marques comme Amikinos, Platinum, Orijen/Acana et  quelques autres ont un mode de cuisson plus "soft".




> Maxima de chez cotecan ! Honnetement rien a redire  que ce soit sur le prix, la croquette, la compo etc perso j'en suis  bluffer !! 
> 
> Et c'est produit en france


Le produit a l'air top, j'attends que Fred me fasse une petite expé  :: 
Par contre produit en France euh...  :: 




> ah, purée, je n'avais même pas percuté, quelle nouille!!!
> donc, finalement, rien d'extraordinaire alors?


Très bon  produit quand même par rapport à tout ce qui existe (dont l'humide),  mais disons que ça reste assez cher (pour dire parfois très cher) par  rapport à ce qui existe, rien d'extraordinaire, mais pas si mal non plus   :: 




> Rien d'extraordinaire ! Surtout aux prix ou c'est vendu et trop de MG je trouve.


Trop  de MG ? impossible, c'est 11 ou 13 sur l'agneau et 16 sur le poulet je  crois, c'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler trop de MG, au contraire ça  serait trop peu.
Par le contre le prix je suis d'accord c'est abusé, surtout que ça vient pas de loin, du Luxembourg.
Ils vont d'ailleurs sortir une gamme sans céréales bientôt...




> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as commencé par quelle référence chez Taste of The Wild, je te demande çà car je serai bien tenté par les Pacific Stream
> 
> merci de ta réponse.
> 
> Ce message est destiné à Yeti et Poupoune


Perso sur adulte HP et adulte Weetlands, puis sierra mountain, pas testé le PS.
Le  problème reste les taux de minéraux, trop dans les 2 premières, moins  dans la 3ème mais toujours trop de Ca par rapport au phosphore, et dont  un rapport Ca/P trop élevé, pars plutôt sur les gammes chiots ou sur une  autre marque.




> Pour Antartica
> 
> 
> Excuse moi, j'aurai repondu plus tôt mais j'ai omis d'activer  l'avertissement par e-mail pour suivre la discussion sur les preferences  de mon profil, simplement pour te dire que ce qui m'embête dans  Platinum c'est le maïs, source de mycotoxines. Autrement mes chiens le  digerent bien, d'autre part le poulet vient d'Espagne e tsi c'est de  l'élevage en batterie, çà veut dire qu'il est bourré d'hormones, de là  viennent mes interrogations, pour continuer.
> Qoui prendre à la place? TOW? Artemis? Maxima?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Tout  dépend de ton budget et de ce que ton chien supportera, Artemis est à  bon prix en 18 kgs, Maxima est bcp plus riche mais vient du même endroit  (pays) que l'élevage de platinum...




> Mes chiens ont tendance à l'embonpoint et il  est vrai que je suis assez tenté par les Pacific Stream de TOTW, mais  par ailleurs je me suis documenté sur les Canine Caviar, et je dois dire  que la composition m'a bien séduyit, j'ai le week end pour reflechir
> 
> Je ne sais pas, comment çà se fait mais je ne suis pas avert du fil de  la discussion, quand quelqu'un repond au post; je vais en faire part à  l'administrateur


Ça arrive que ça déconne pour le fil de la discussion, il te suffit de t'y réinscrire.
Canine caviar tu peux oublier bcp trop de minéraux, si tu as un chien en début d'IRC tu le flingues avec 1.5 de Ph (et la gamme agneau c'est ecnore pire)
Si  tu penses à des taux du TOTW pacific, pars plutôt sur Artemis, moins  difficile à trouver, sans ruptures et meilleur prix, et surtout des taux de minéraux  plus équilibrés.




> et les origen finalement alors?


Bah c'est top, si ton chien le supporte  :: 




> Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> 
> Je vais bientot avoir Scotty à la maison, c'est un croisé petit bleu de  Gascogne qui a bientôt 7 ans et qui a vécu 6 ans en refuge. 
> Je planche sur la question des croquettes, pensez-vous que celles-ci soient bien ? https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...123ma29m3.html
> 
> Je ne me rends pas compte, un sac de 14 kilos me tiendrait combien de jours ? ou de mois ? 
> Pardonnez ces questions bêtes mais je n'ai jamais eu de chien avant, donc je suis vraiment novice.
> 
> Merci


Elles  sont excellentes, mais encore faut-il qu'il les supporte, surtout en  ayant vécu si longtemps en refuge, et donc avec de la croquette souvent  médiocre...




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> *que pensez-vous des PURINA veterinary diets JM (Joint Mobility) ??*
> 
> C'est pour mon chien qui doit maigrir et qui a une malformation des  pattes donc ne bouge presque plus car pas de genoux etc... Et aussi pour  ma chienne qui a une dysplasie...
> 
> Mon véto me dit de remplacer le locox (leurs médocs) par ces croquettes très complètes.
> 
> Pour l'instant ils ont des JOSERA au poulet (2x moins cher) donc je veux vraiment être sûre.
> ...


Je  pense que c'est de la pure daube, et surtout de l'escroquerie, faire  croire que ce sera plus efficace qu'un traitement à base de locox c'est  du foutage de gueule pur et simple !
Pour avoir utilisé du locox en  complément, rien ne vaut une bonne croquette avec des chondroprotecteurs  + un traitement à base de locox ou autre (le locox n'étant pas ce qu'il  y a de plus efficace à mon gout) comme le dit MuzaRègne, sauf cas  extrêmes ou une croquette médicalisée peut s'imposer.
Certes le cas  de ton chien a l'air sérieux, mais de la à dire que seule la croquette  sera bénéfique sans autre traitement, je n'y crois pas une seule seconde...





> Oui mais la il s'agit d'un aliment medical. 
> Si cela remplace carrement le traitement medicamenteux c'est que ca a une reelle fonction ! 
> 
> Pour donner une idee j'ai calculer pour taysa 24kg env le sac de 14kg de  maxima cotecnica lui dure 55 jours a peu pres !!


Justement  moi j'ai bcp de mal à croire que ça puisse remplacer un traitement par  une simple croquette (vendue par le véto bien sur !), mieux vaut opter  pour une croquette riche en chdroprotecteurs et à donner des  compléments, vori même un ostéopathe qui pourrait aider, mais la  croquette médicalisée miracle, très peu pour moi, dans certains cas une  vraie aide oui, voir parfois indispensable, mais le coté "miracle" sans  médicaments et juste la croquette hum...




> Oui mais pourquoi alors mon véto ne vend  plus de locox et préfère conseiller ces croquettes purina?
> 
> Il dit en plus qu'elles seront efficaces pour mon chien "handicapé"  alors que le locox n'aura aucun effet sur lui étant donné qu'il n'a pas  d'articulation...


Parce qu'il se fait un billet dessus comme bcp de vétos ?
Effectivement  si pas d'articulations alors pas de risque qu'un médoc fasse effet...  mais dans ce cas faut m'expliquer en quoi la croquette sera plus  bénéfique que le médoc ???




> Qui peut me dire quel transporteur livre en  guadeloupe svp avec tarifs si possible ... ? ce serait une énorme  commande (environ 1/2/3 par an)


Aucune idée, faut  demander en direct au site sur lequel tu veux commander (ou vori avec  l'importateur nid france en direct si il fait la marque tu veux)




> J'ai trouve sur ce site une analyse des croquettes pour chiens :
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
> 
> Ils classent Eukanuba, Royal-Canin et d'autres dans la plus mauvaise qualite, avec une seule etoile sur 6 !!
> 
> Dans leurs meilleures croquettes, ils mettent "Artemis", "Innova",  "Instinct" et d'autres marques dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler...
> Est-ce que vous connaissez ?
> 
> Je donne a mon gros chiot du Royal Canin Puppy Giant. Mais ce n'est pas  parfait (gros cacous, sans parler de l'odeur). Avant je lui ai donne du  Science Plan Hills, la c'est la diarrhee perpetuelle, le sac est a peine  entame.
> ...


Comem  le disait Yeti, il existe ce site et dogfoodadvisor pour avoir des  idées sur les compos et des réponses à tes questions (en anglais).
Les  marques dont tu parles (instinct, evo, artemis, wellness, blue  wilderness etc...) je les connais un peu pour avoir regardé les compos,  il y a bcp d'excellents produits mais aucun dispo en France (sauf  artemis chez croqadom), mais certains arriveront peut-être en France  d'ici quelques mois, certains sites cherchent justement à faire arriver  en France de nouveaux produits très haut de gamme !




> Quelles croquettes sont conseillées pour remettre  sur pattes un chien en sous nutrition? Pour qu'il reprenne du poids mais  pas trop rapidement, histoire de préserver les articulations.
> Pour Calie j'avais fait un mélange crocs chiots/crocs adultes (j'ai fait  avec les moyens du bord quoi) cette fois je peux me permettre de  prendre de la qualité, mais je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux pour  cette situation.


Soit tu pars direct sur un truc très  riche genre cotecnica, nutrivet instinct mais avec le risque que ça  passe pas car changement brutal, soit un truc entre les 2 genre DLG,  Acana qui sont un peu riche mais pas trop non plus.




> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai regarde la composition de ces produits, c'est vrai que c'est bien, pas de cereales.
> 
> Pour le chiot, dans Orijen et quelques autres, le pb c'est trop de proteines et trop de calcium.
> Jusqu'a l'age de environ 10 mois il n'en faut pas trop pour ne pas avoir de deformations chez un gros chien.
> 
> Acana a l'air bien a ce point de vue, avez-vous essaye ? 
> Quelle est votre experience "croquettes" sur chiot de grande taille ?
> ...


Trop de protéines ça n'existe pas  si celles-ci sont de bonne qualité, donc une bonne origine, une protéine  d'origine animale, quant au calcium il n'est pas si élevé, je pourrais  te citer nombre de marque où on est au-dessus de 2% de Ca, d'ailleurs  les recommandations de l'AAFCO sont entre 1 et 2, donc Orijen est  largement dans la norme.

Par contre je comprends ton inquiétude  quant à la croissance des chiens de grande race, effectivement il ne  faut pas trop solliciter leurs articulations pendant la première partie  de la croissance sous peine de courrir le risque de voir apparaitre des  déformations osseuses, des pattes tordues, etc...

Si Orijen te  fait peur à cause des minéraux et du taux de prot, tu peux tester Acana  qui est plus soft en minéraux, et un taux de prot légèrement plus bas  (entre 3 à 8 % de moins généralement)
Perso j'ai utilisé Orijen tout comme  Acana ou TOTW, mais sur des jacks russel, donc de petite taille, pour un  chien de grande taille j'aurais surement choisi Acana puppy large (avec  céréales), ou autre compo du même type.




> En cherchant depuis un moment sur les croquettes, j'ai vu ca dans un forum :
> "le site dogfood dépend du site boxerworld, lui-même sponsorisé par... Orijen !"
> 
> De quoi se prendre la tete, a force ...


Je l'ai déjà vu aussi sur le forum dont tu parles, mais avec aucune preuve de ce qui est avancé...
De  toute façon sponsorisé ou pas, dogfoodanalysis donne quand même une  vraie idée de comment faire un choix de bonnes croquettes, savoir décoder  une compo, en gros et savoir ce qui est bon et ce qui l'est moins.




> Dans tous les cas comme dis precedemment dans les  autres pages on ne donne pas de orijen a un chiot en croissance. 
> 
> Poska je te conseille de prendre une bonne croquette adulte tout  simplement, pas d'orijen ni totw beaucoup trop riche d'entree de jeu ca  lui ferait plus de mal que de bien. 
> 
> A ta place je me serais tourner vers maxima ou nutrivet avec rajout  d'oeuf et de poudre "gavage" en vente sur mydogshop. Cher mais  radical.


Taysa faut être logique, tu peux pas conseiller à  Poska de ne pas prendre Orijen/TOTW et lui dire de prendre Maxima ou  Nutrivet, c'est exactement du même genre, tant dans les taux prot/gras  qu'en terme de minéraux (dans une certaine mesure pour ces derniers, ça  varie quand même entre les 4 marques).

Quitte à choisir une  marque riche, autant prendre Maxima qui semble très bien marcher en  général, ou alors quelque chose de plus soft comme Acana/Farrado.




> Est-ce que vous avez déjà essayé les croquettes Husse ? 
> 
> Jusque là je n'ai eu que des petits produits de chez eux, vermifuge,  pommade pour les coussinets, et des compléments alimentaires contre  l'arthrose qui ont très bien marché sur ma Labrador.
> 
> Mais là j'essaierais bien les croquettes, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.


Les  petits produits je n'ai jamais testé donc je ne sais pas ce que ça  vaut, par contre les croquettes j'ai déjà regardé toutes les gammes et  c'est franchement assez merdique dans l'ensemble.




> Et pour gros chiot (3 mois 20 kg), quel est votre avis ou votre experience ?
> Il a actuellement une activite evidemment moderee.
> Mon but est de trouver quelque chose qui convienne au niveau digestion  (selles pas trop molles et pas trop importantes ou nombreuses).


Si  tu t'inquiètes pour les articulations, alors Acana, ou en équivalent  d'Orijen plutôt Cotecnica ou Nutrivet Instinct (mais plus riche et plus  de minéraux)




> J'ai deux chiens et des soucis avec l'un d'eux. Le  premier a  un poids idéal et mange des Gosbi mini agneau.
> Son frère est en léger surpoids et a été  opéré d'une rupture des  ligaments croisés, il y a3 mois. Il doit perdre du poids (il pèse 13,4  kg et idéalement, il devrait en faire 12 à 12,5).
> Je l'ai mis au Gosbi Senior , mais très vite, il n'en a plus voulu (et piquait les Gosbi mini de son frère !). 
> Aussi je l'ai passé aux Orijen senior, il adore. Je lui donne environ  110 gr/jour (je sais, c'est peu pour un chien adulte)  et le repas du  soir est complémenté avec des haricots verts. 
> Mais il maigrit très peu. Normal, il est interdit d'exercice aussi !
> 
> Devrais-je changer encore de marque ? (j'ai essayé les TOTW et les Acana, il n'aime pas). 
> 
> Les Orijen senior sont-elle adaptées ? 
> ...


Orijen senior semble adapté,  mais quelle que soit la croquette à mon avis tu auras du mal à lui faire  perdre du poids sans exercice, et vu que c'est interdit...
Tu peux  tenter nutrivet et voir ce que ça donne on ne sait jamais, mais ça va  être difficile de donner moins que ce que tu donnes actuellement, tu  peux compléter avec des haricots verts, quant au josera balance en terme  de compo c'est bien bien en dessous, mais chez certains ça a été  efficace pour la perte de poids, c'est un compromis à faire... ou pas !



> Merci Taysa !!! 
> 
> J'ai vu un Maxima Puppy, mais 41 % de proteines et 20 % de lipides. C'est tres eleve pour un bebe chien a croissance lente.
> Y a t'il un produit pour ce type de chien ?


J'ai répondu au-dessus, pas chez cotecnica, si tu veux moins riche faut choisir une autre marque.




> La compo n'est pas excellente mais les resultats  sont plus que present donc je fais une cure de balance apres je  stabiliserais en melangeant avec une autre marque et je reviendrais sur  du normal si elle regrossit je resterais au balance  
> 
> Ganja qui est difficile les mange sans probleme ! Oui d.faure est de bons conseils j'ai eu plusieurs contacts avec lui  
> 
> Taysa bah c'est par episodes des fois elle pete le feu et des fois j'ai  l'impression elle va me lacher alors on ne sait jamais quoi  penser


+ 1 pour D Faure avec qui j'ai eu quelques contacts aussi  :: 




> Forum interessant, mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 2840 posts...
> Quelqu'un a t'il teste le Virbac Vetcomplex Baby Dog ?
> Mon veto en vend, et comme il me livre en venant soigner ou vacciner tous mes animaux, ca m'arrange.


Pas testé, mais ça reste du virbac quoi.... très cher pour ce que c'est.




> Quel est le pb concernant les proteines  vegetales, a partir du moment ou le chien concerne n'a pas d'allergie au  gluten ou au soja ?
> Ce sont toujours des molecules a base d'acides amines en chaine.
> Les proteines absorbees sont de toutes facon transformees.
> Plus que la notion de proteine, je crois qu'il faut considerer les  acides amines essentiels. Et venant de l'animal ou du vegetal, si ces  acides sont fournis, pourquoi pas du vegetal. Dans ce produit il y a une  quantite non negligeable de proteines animales, c'est la composante  principale, les proteines vegetales viennent apres cereales et graisses.
> Le rapport Ca/P et vit D3 sont importants dans les grandes races afin de  ne pas faire subir au chien une calcification trop rapide. Ca ne  concerne pas les petites races.
> 
> Ma question etait :
> Quelqu'un a t'il teste le Virbac Vetcomplex Baby Dog ?


Le problème des protéines végétales est qu'elles flinguent les reins des chiens, c'est déjà une raison bien suffisante.
Comme  le gluten et le soja qui n'ont rien à faire dans l'alimentation d'un  chien, ce n'est pas parce que le chien n'y est pas allergique que c'est  bon pour lui !
Si je peux éviter de bouffer des saloperies bourrées d'ogm, colorants, exhauseurs de goûts, conservateurs, additifs... je le  fais, je n'y suis pas allergique mais ce n'est pas forcément bon pour  moi non plus.
Pour le rapport Ca/P on est bien d'accord  :: 




> Merci de toutes ces infos !
> Taysa, pourrais-tu me dire pour les maxima sans cereales, combien me  durerait un sac de 14 kilos pour Scotty, qui peserait environ 23-25  kilos ? Sachant que c'est un chien calme qui aura un jardin et des  balades dans mon village mais pas de trucs super sportifs etc.


Si  tu comptes 240/gr/jour, ça fait environ 58 jours (14000gr/240), soit à  peu près 2 mois avec un sac, bien sur à adapter selon l'appétit et la  dépense de ta chienne, ça peut être un peu moins, je dirais entre 1 mois  et demi et 2 mois pour 1 sac.





> Qu'est-ce que c'est, le profil d'un acide amine ??? 
> Ce ne sont pas les cereales qui font travailler les reins et peuvent les bousiller, mais les proteines ! 
> Un animal ou un humain en insuffisance renale, s'il n'a pas de diabete,  n'a aucune restriction sur les cereales. Mais on doit limiter les  proteines, ainsi que certains sels mineraux (phosphore, potasium,  magnesium). Ce qui montre linnocuite des céréales pour le rein.
> 
> 
> Par le meme raisonnement, les 10% supposes de proteines de mais ne sont pas 10% de protéines !
> Poisson = peu gras : sauf si cest du saumon, du fletan, et autres poisson gras.
> 
> 
> ...


Il  serait bon d'apporter une précision quand tu dis que les protéines  flinguent les reins, car sinon ça embrouille le simple lecteur et ça  continue d'entretenir certaines légendes urbaines.
Ce sont les  protéines végétales qui flinguent les reins, pas les protéines tout  court (même si on est d'accord que sur un chien IRC les prot en excès sont en général mauvaises mais c'est un cas particulier, tout comme le dalmatien par exemple qui ne peut pas supporter les aliments trop riches !), ce qui laisserait supposer que les alliments très protéinés sont  mauvais...

Ce n'est pas qu'un alliment canin ne doit pas comporter de  céréales, mais cet aliment doit comporter le plus faible taux de  céréales possible, ainsi que de préférence une seule céréale car bcp de  chiens ne supportent en fait pas certaines céréales "mauvaises" comme le  blé ou le maïs.
Certes un chien dans la nature mangera la panse de  ses proies et dans celle-ci des céréales, à la différence près qu'elles  sont pré-digérées et que la cellulose est cassée, donc rien à voir avec  des céréales "complètes", un chien dans la nature ira manger de la  viande alors qu'il délaissera une céréale.

Quant aux minéraux  même si je comprends tout à fait que tu y fasses attention pour la  croissance d'un chien de grande race, l'excès est tout aussi dangereux  que la carence, les chiens carencés jeunes en minéraux ont des  croissances tout aussi mauvaises que ceux qui ont eu des taux en excès,  mais on est d'accord que l'excès sur un chien de grande race est  vraiment mauvais et entraine des croissances parfois désastreuses.




> Par contre les experiences des autres m'interessent beaucoup.


Tu  auras du mal à trouver des expériences de très grands chiots ici, va  plutôt sur le site du barf pour ce type de témoignages, ça ne reste que  des avis, ce qui est valable pour 1 ou plusieurs chiots de très grande  taille ne sera pas forcément valable pour le tien, dans les avis des  gens sur ci ou ça il y a bien souvent à boire et à manger... 





> j'ai réservé Diana elle devrait être chez nous en octobre 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/attente-...-lenuta-54837/
> 
> je ne sais pas encore si je vais pouvoir la passer au barf (pb de  stockage) mais j'hésite entre cotecnica maxima et les 2 gammes de  nutrivet instinct (dietetic&care ou nutritiveé&health. vos avis  pour la faire maigrir?


Tester... si on en croit les  retours cotecnica est excellent, mais de toute façon les taux sont  relativement proches (38/18 minéraux 1.4/0.95 contre 39/15 minéraux 1.2/1 et je sais plus  combien pour le nutritive à vérifier), le dietetic & care est pas mal, pas très  gras et des taux de minéraux équilibrés  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est animé ici... Peace à toutes les âmes de bonne volonté  ::   :: 

Et désolé pour le PAVE je viens de me rendre compte de la longueur, désolé pour vos petits yeux...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Exact le maxima est produit en espagne ! Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis en france me suis gourrée mea culpa mdr ^^ 

Oui orijen / totw et maxima sont des equivalents mais enormement de retours negatifs avec orijen et totw alors que pour le moment avec maxima nous en sommes au nombre de ZERO retours negatifs c'est juste un produit en plein essor et qui marche a fond  ::

----------


## pomku

Merci Yenz, de prendre le temps de répondre à TOUT LE MONDE !  Tu fais quoi dans la vie ? Croquettologue ?  ::  En tout cas, chapeau et merci de partager ainsi tes connaissances.

En ce qui concerne mon tout ptit gros d'amour  et son kilo de trop, j'ai commandé du Josera balance sur les retours positifs de Taysa et les conseils de D. Faure... 
On va voir sur deux-trois semaines s'il nous perd des grammes, et dès qu'il aura perdu son kilo, je réintroduirai les Orijen senior en croquettes d'entretien. En fait, c'est un cercle vicieux car vu qu'il a été opéré il y a trois mois, le véto ne veux pas qu'il fasse de l'exercice tant qu'il n'aura pas perdu son kilo de trop (le surpoids pèse trop sur sa petite patte tout juste réparée).
Mais pour perdre son kilo, il faudrait qu'il se dépense plus... Du coup, moi, à force de m'arracher les cheveux, je ressemble à ça :   ::  
pas besoin de passer par le post "trombi", maintenant, vous savez tout !  ok, je  ::

----------


## mzelle_yoko

> Elles  sont excellentes, mais encore faut-il qu'il les supporte, surtout en  ayant vécu si longtemps en refuge, et donc avec de la croquette souvent  médiocre...


D'après Nadege, il ne mange pas de croquettes mais des carcasses de poulet et des ravioles. Croquettes seulement en été.
Au regard de son age, de son vécu, pourrais-tu me dire le nom d'une croquette qui permettrait de faire la transition en douceur. Si possible <4€ le kilo sinon le budget ne suivra pas.

Merci d'avance  ::

----------


## Taysa

Exacte les chiens du refuge recoivent des dons des "ravioles de st jean" et sont nourris meme l'etat a boite / riz / croquettes ! 
D'ailleurs c'est un gros debat houleux ce sujet mais on ne dira rien

----------


## Poska

Voilà Nutrivet commandées pour la miss. Je croise les doigts pour qu'elle les supporte bien.
Question: je peux lui rajouter de l'huile de saumon avec ou ça ferait trop? Vu qu'il y en a déjà dedans apparemment.

----------


## YenZ

> Exact le maxima est produit en espagne ! Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis en france me suis gourrée mea culpa mdr ^^ 
> 
> Oui orijen / totw et maxima sont des equivalents mais enormement de retours negatifs avec orijen et totw alors que pour le moment avec maxima nous en sommes au nombre de ZERO retours negatifs c'est juste un produit en plein essor et qui marche a fond


+1 pour maxima  :: 
Oui c'est ce que Fred (et NCLN si on en croit le site) m'a dit concernant les retours de Cotecnica qui sont très positifs, mais même si il y a surement moins d'excellents retours sur Orijen/TOTW/Acana ça reste d'excellents produits aussi qui peuvent très bien marcher sur son chien, mais niveau qualité/prix, retours d'expérience, taux de minéraux, c'est vrai que le maxima est vraiment excellent, je donnerai aussi mes impressions dessus d'ici 1 ou 2 semaines.




> Merci Yenz, de prendre le temps de répondre à TOUT LE MONDE !  Tu fais quoi dans la vie ? Croquettologue ?  En tout cas, chapeau et merci de partager ainsi tes connaissances.
> 
> En ce qui concerne mon tout ptit gros d'amour  et son kilo de trop, j'ai commandé du Josera balance sur les retours positifs de Taysa et les conseils de D. Faure... 
> On va voir sur deux-trois semaines s'il nous perd des grammes, et dès qu'il aura perdu son kilo, je réintroduirai les Orijen senior en croquettes d'entretien. En fait, c'est un cercle vicieux car vu qu'il a été opéré il y a trois mois, le véto ne veux pas qu'il fasse de l'exercice tant qu'il n'aura pas perdu son kilo de trop (le surpoids pèse trop sur sa petite patte tout juste réparée).
> Mais pour perdre son kilo, il faudrait qu'il se dépense plus... Du coup, moi, à force de m'arracher les cheveux, je ressemble à ça :   
> pas besoin de passer par le post "trombi", maintenant, vous savez tout !  ok, je


Croquettologue non, c'est pas mon domaine de prédilection, mais technicien informatique maintenance/support/réseaux oui  :: 
 Tiens nous au courant si ton toon réussit à perdre son kg en trop avec les Josera, ensuite avec l'exercice (+ éventuellement les haricots verts) il devrait réussir à perdre encore un peu puis se stabiliser et repasser à Orijen.
J'savais pas que tu ressemblais à  :: , ça calme !  :: 




> D'après Nadege, il ne mange pas de croquettes mais des carcasses de poulet et des ravioles. Croquettes seulement en été.
> Au regard de son age, de son vécu, pourrais-tu me dire le nom d'une croquette qui permettrait de faire la transition en douceur. Si possible <4€ le kilo sinon le budget ne suivra pas.
> 
> Merci d'avance


Dog Lover's Gold (dcs78.fr) semble bien pour commencer, c'est pas très riche ni pas assez, et à 55€ le sac ça reste très correct comme prix (dégressif si plusieurs sacs), ensuite avec le temps si il supporte bien tu pourras très bien changer et passer à quelque chose de plus riche et plus "haut de gamme" comme Cotecnica ou Nutrivet Instinct ou encore Acana/Orijen.




> Voilà Nutrivet commandées pour la miss. Je croise les doigts pour qu'elle les supporte bien.
> Question: je peux lui rajouter de l'huile de saumon avec ou ça ferait trop? Vu qu'il y en a déjà dedans apparemment.


Commence déjà sans huile de saumon pour voir si il supporte bien, et ensuite tu pourras très bien lui en rajouter un peu dans la gamelle, l'huile de saumon sauvage nutrivet, ou la grizzly sont 2 excellents produits.
Aucun risque que ça fasse trop, l'huile augmente l'apport énergétique, pas de risques non plus si tu surdoses un peu en huile, de préférence quand besoin d'un surplus d'énergie (période de froid, changement de poil, d’activité intense...)

----------


## Taysa

Bah le maxima pour le prix que je le paye c'est carrement excellent meme ^^ lol 

le josera balance a l'air de bien marcher sur ganja je trouve deja qu'elle a perdu mais faut que je la pese pour avoir le poids exact !

----------


## Poska

Merci YenZ, là c'est juste pour un soucis de peau et poil. Je vais y aller progressivement oui parce qu'elle est habituée aux crocs bas de gamme pour l'instant.

----------


## pomku

> J'savais pas que tu ressemblais à , ça calme !


M*rde !!! Moi qui pensais avoir une ouverture... Pff, ça m'apprendra à être honnête !!! ::   :: 

Bref, trêve de plaisanteries, bien sûr je donnerai des nouvelles de mon morpion d'amour... Et je ne lâche pas encore les haricots verts, déjà parce qu'il ADORE ça, et aussi parce c'est ce qui l'a fait maigrir au démarrage je pense.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

> Dog Lover's Gold (dcs78.fr) semble bien pour commencer, c'est pas très riche ni pas assez, et à 55 le sac ça reste très correct comme prix (dégressif si plusieurs sacs), ensuite avec le temps si il supporte bien tu pourras très bien changer et passer à quelque chose de plus riche et plus "haut de gamme" comme Cotecnica ou Nutrivet Instinct ou encore Acana/Orijen.


OK, merci Yenz, j'avais deja remarqué cette marque sur le site dog food truc bidule. 3.73 le kilo, ça reste dans mon budget  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Bah le maxima pour le prix que je le paye c'est carrement excellent meme ^^ lol 
> 
> le josera balance a l'air de bien marcher sur ganja je trouve deja qu'elle a perdu mais faut que je la pese pour avoir le poids exact !


C'est clair que vu ce que tu paies (et moi aussi) c'est carrément imbattable comme rapport qualité/prix !
Je garde comme idée le Josera balance si un jour j'ai des soucis de poids avec les miens  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Merci YenZ, là c'est juste pour un soucis de peau et poil. Je vais y aller progressivement oui parce qu'elle est habituée aux crocs bas de gamme pour l'instant.


Dans ce cas l'huile de saumon devrait être top pour ce genre de problèmes, en y allant progressivement sur 2 semaines voir plus ça devrait passer sans soucis  :: 




> M*rde !!! Moi qui pensais avoir une ouverture... Pff, ça m'apprendra à être honnête !!! 
> 
> Bref, trêve de plaisanteries, bien sûr je donnerai des nouvelles de mon morpion d'amour... Et je ne lâche pas encore les haricots verts, déjà parce qu'il ADORE ça, et aussi parce c'est ce qui l'a fait maigrir au démarrage je pense.


Ah bah tu t'es mal vendue si tu pensais avoir une ouverture !  ::  :: 
Tiens nous au courant, et ne lâche pas les haricots si il doit encore maigrir un peu, c'est clair que c'est surement ce qui l'a aidé.




> OK, merci Yenz, j'avais deja remarqué cette marque sur le site dog food truc bidule. 3.73€ le kilo, ça reste dans mon budget


N'hésite pas à nous tenir informé que ça marche ou pas, et tu peux prendre que 5 kgs la première fois pour tester même si c'est plus cher, au moins si ça ne passe pas tu n'auras pas 15 kgs sur les bras... 
Et n'oublie pas de faire une transition sur 1 à 2 semaines pour que ça passe au mieux surtout si ton chien est fragile, si à tout hasard il ne supportait pas tiens nous au courant pour qu'on te conseille autre chose (et pèse sur une balance pour ne pas sur doser, 10gr/kg/jour en moyenne à adapter à chaque chien, sinon les doses indicatives sont sur le site de DLG).

----------


## mzelle_yoko

> N'hésite pas à nous tenir informé que ça marche ou pas, et tu peux prendre que 5 kgs la première fois pour tester même si c'est plus cher, au moins si ça ne passe pas tu n'auras pas 15 kgs sur les bras... 
> Et n'oublie pas de faire une transition sur 1 à 2 semaines pour que ça passe au mieux surtout si ton chien est fragile, si à tout hasard il ne supportait pas tiens nous au courant pour qu'on te conseille autre chose (et pèse sur une balance pour ne pas sur doser, 10gr/kg/jour en moyenne à adapter à chaque chien, sinon les doses indicatives sont sur le site de DLG).


oui je viendrais dire si il a bien supporté ou pas.
Par contre, comment je fais une transition ? c'est mon premier chien, je tiens à faire au mieux.

----------


## MuzaRègne

tu fais 3/4 ancien aliment - 1/4 nouvel aliment
puis moitié -moitié
puis 1/4 - 3/4
et tu finis avec 100% nouvel aliment.
Chaque étape pendant 2 ou 3 jours, plus si chien délicat niveau digestif, si lors d'une étape = diarrhée, tu repasses à l'étape précédente pour quelques jours.

----------


## Fahn

Pour la transition, il faut faire petit à petit.
1) 75% anciennes croquettes, 25% nouvelles croquettes
2) 50% anciennes, 50% nouvelles
3) 25% anciennes, 75% nouvelles
4) 100% nouvelles.

Chaque étape doit durer quelques jours, si au bout de quelques jours tu ne remarques pas de problèmes digestifs, tu peux passer à l'étape suivante.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

merci pour vos réponses, mais du coup, je dois lui donner carcasse de poulet et ravioles sur 3/4 et 1/4 de croquettes ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

hmmm hah oui me souvenais plus, si carcasses crues, faut pas mélanger avec des croquettes. Donc tu fais des repas séparés. Mais au pire, dis toi bien que si au refuge il change régulièrement, ils s'emmerdent pas à faire des transitions - et un chien qui a l'habitude de manger varié n'a pas besoin de transition, il a une flore + variée et pas spécialisée.

----------


## Fahn

Ah oui, tu n'es pas aux croquettes...
Euh dans ce cas, je ne ferais pas de transition, je donnerais de suite des croquettes, parce que les deux types de nourriture ne se digèrent pas de la même manière.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

ok donc dans ce cas, je vais acheter un petit paquet de croquettes que je lui donnerais sans transition, et si il n'en veut pas, je reviendrais prendre de vos conseils  :: 
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Fahn

Il ne se laissera pas mourir de faim  :: 
Même s'il se montre difficile les premiers jours, il ne faut pas céder, il finira par manger les croquettes.

----------


## Taysa

Pas d'accord Fahn eros adopter dans le meme refuge que le loulou de Mzelle yoko bah il ne mange pas du tout ses croquettes meme si tu laisses que ca pendant 1semaine et ils ont tester plusieurs marques. 

Il mange le melange riz / boite / croquettes comme au refuge et encore parceque y'a rien de mieux a bouffer .... 

Mzelle yoko ils sont habituer a manger de tout la bas pas besoi. De transition

----------


## goldenslover

Je confirme, c'est du bas de gamme de chez bas de gamme, sous produits animaux et OGM, la marque est blacklistée par Green Peace, çà veut tout dire

----------


## cassiopee31

> Je confirme, c'est du bas de gamme de chez bas de gamme, sous produits animaux et OGM, la marque est blacklistée par Green Peace, çà veut tout dire


La au moins c'est dit sans grossierete  :Smile: , mais dans tous les cas : des references serieuses SVP pour vos affirmations !!

Sinon, soyez sympa, oubliez-moi !

----------


## goldenslover

Moi, je ne voulais que vous aider et ceci en toute objectivité, si vous reprenez cette discussion du début comme moi je l'ai fait, vous aurez plus de recul; d'autre part la bible de l'analyse de croquettes pour chiens c'est http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/, vous allez voir la côte des Royal Canin, c'est édifiant. Cet organisme est independant, et sérieux.

----------


## Fahn

> La au moins c'est dit sans grossierete , mais dans tous les cas : des references serieuses SVP pour vos affirmations !!
> 
> Sinon, soyez sympa, oubliez-moi !


Pour quelles raisons veux-tu à tout prix des sources, des liens, des références? On n'a pas forcément du temps pour rechercher où on a lu telle ou telle chose, ça n'empêche pas de venir en parler ici. Si à chaque fois qu'on poste un message ici il faut mettre un lien, une source ou citer tel ou tel véto/organisme, on ne s'en sortira absolument pas.
Tu es libre, toi aussi, d'effectuer une recherche si tu souhaites vérifier la véracité de certaines affirmations  ::

----------


## cassiopee31

Parce que certaines des affirmations, dans certaines des reponses que l'on m'a faites, sont biologiquement parlant completement erronees. 
Je souhaitais juste connaitre les references qui avaient amene ces reponses.

Passant enormement de temps sur le web depuis pas mal d'annees, pour moi ce n'etait pas un pb de vous donner mes sources. Je n'avais pas songe pas que pour vous cela puisse en etre un et j'en suis desolee.

Je ne me fie pas au premier niveau d'affirmation, meme celle d'un site sense etre repute. Je recherche ses sponsors, sa structure  financiere,  sa raison d'etre, et parfois on a des surprises. 

Chacun sait que sur internet on trouve tout et n'importe quoi...

Essayez -je l'ai fait il y a quelques annees- de faire naitre une rumeur, sans base reelle. Au bout de peu de temps, elle commence a etre prise en compte par d'autres sites, etc. Vous pouvez y mettre n'importe quoi (moi je m'etais servie d'un truc qui a l'epoque s'appelait un generateur de conference, en anglais). Avec un peu de bol, et en faisant quand meme un bon referencement, votre creation devient une reference, que d'autres personnes citent !!
Je ne dis pas que les sources que vous avez soient bidon comme ca ! Je dis simplement que je ne me fie pas a "on dit".
C'est juste une demarche qui m'est personnelle.

Ce que je vais faire, c'est exactement ce que vous proposez : je vais chercher. Pas les infos alimentaires, car ce que je recherchais etait l'experience personnelle des autres, ca on ne le trouve pas aussi simplement. Peut-etre dans les avis de consommateurs dans les sites marchands, mais la aussi il n'y a pas forcement l'objectivite. Toujours le risque de la selection faite, ou du sponsoring.
Il y a pas mal de forums sur la question !

Voila, j'espere ne pas vous avoir saoule(e)s.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Parce que certaines des affirmations, dans certaines des reponses que l'on m'a faites, sont biologiquement parlant completement erronees.


Du genre ? Ca serait bien que tu précises, j'aimerais bien savoir si je dis des bêtises. Peut être que d'un coup la valeur biologique des protéines végétales à augmenté sans que personne ne me le dise, qui sait.

----------


## YenZ

> La au moins c'est dit sans grossierete , mais dans tous les cas : des references serieuses SVP pour vos affirmations !!
> 
> Sinon, soyez sympa, oubliez-moi !


Je t'ai répondu très longuement 2 pages en arrière, et je crois l'avoir fait sans grossièreté, ce serait sympa de ne pas généraliser non plus et de dire ce que tu penses de ma réponse.
Quant aux références sérieuses dont tu parles, il n'y a en a pas sérieusement, d'ailleurs on avait déjà abordé ce sujet une vingtaine de pages en arrière, les seules études qui existent sur le sujet sont dépassées et hors d'âge.
Tu as la "chance" d'avoir quelques personnes ici ayant des connaissances assez développées sur le sujet et qui ont pris la peine de te répondre (même si la réponse ou le ton ne te convenaient peut-être pas), la moindre des choses est de ne pas faire comme si ces personnes racontaient tout et n'importe quoi car il n'y a pas de liens ou de sources à la clef.

Quant aux témoignages/expériences dont tu parles je t'ai déjà répondu précédemment que tu n'en trouveras pas ici car ce que tu demandes est très spécifique (croissance sur grands chiots avec questions sur minéraux/prot), et je te conseillais plutôt d'aller sur des forums BARF.




> Moi, je ne voulais que vous aider et ceci en toute objectivité, si vous reprenez cette discussion du début comme moi je l'ai fait, vous aurez plus de recul; d'autre part la bible de l'analyse de croquettes pour chiens c'est http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/, vous allez voir la côte des Royal Canin, c'est édifiant. Cet organisme est independant, et sérieux.


+1 quand on essaie d'aider c'est sympa de se faire envoyer bouler gratuitement...
Ya aussi dogfoodadvisor qui est très bien !




> Parce que certaines des affirmations, dans certaines des reponses que l'on m'a faites, sont biologiquement parlant completement erronees. 
> Je souhaitais juste connaitre les references qui avaient amene ces reponses.
> 
> Passant enormement de temps sur le web depuis pas mal d'annees, pour moi ce n'etait pas un pb de vous donner mes sources. Je n'avais pas songe pas que pour vous cela puisse en etre un et j'en suis desolee.
> 
> Je ne me fie pas au premier niveau d'affirmation, meme celle d'un site sense etre repute. Je recherche ses sponsors, sa structure  financiere,  sa raison d'etre, et parfois on a des surprises. 
> 
> Chacun sait que sur internet on trouve tout et n'importe quoi...
> 
> ...


Je comprends tout à fait ton point de vue qui consiste à décortiquer une structure pour savoir si celle-ci est indépendante et si il n'y a pas autre chose derrière, et c'est vrai qu'avec un bon référencement et en lançant une rumeur ou quelque chose de complètement faux (sur wiki par ex) on peut très bien propager quelque chose bidon très rapidement et sans fondements.

Mais certaines des personnes impliquées dans ce topic ne se fient pas à des "on dit" mais ont étudié la question, et se servent aussi des nombreux retours de clients et autres sur diverses marques, comprends aussi de ton côté que remettre leur parole en doute sans aucune explication de ta part hormis "le véto a dit que" (car tu viens bien demander des explications sur un sujet donné non ?) revient à les insulter alors que l'on cherche plutôt à t'aider.
Alors ok ya peut-être eu des maladresses des 2 côtés, à toi maintenant de te faire ta propre idée avec les infos qu'on a pu te donner  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

"Corn gluten meal's amino acid profile is quite different from meat-based protein sources"

Source : royal canin.com

lol.

----------


## YenZ

::  royal canin quand tu nous tiens...  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Non mais après ils te disent que c'est pas un problème parce qu'ils équilibrent le tout "à la main" en rajoutant autre chose, m'enfin bon, "ayez confiansssSSSSSSsss" ...  :: 
Bizarrement je continue à préférer nourrir mes carnivores domestiques avec de la viande. Ca doit être une lubie ...

----------


## bouba92

En plus céréales = mycotoxines pas top mon plus!

----------


## xsabx

Que pensez vous de ces croquettes  : BritCare saumon



*COMPOSITION:*
             Chair de saumon, farine de pomme de terre, riz moulu, protéines de saumon déshydratées graisse de poulet(conservée avec                              de la vitamine E), huile de saumon, arômes naturels, son de riz, pulpe de betterave, levure de bière, poudre d'oeufs , extrait de yucca, pommes séchés, sels minéraux, glucosamine, chondroitine, DL-métionine,              L-lysine, mano-oligo-saccharides. fructo-oligo-saccharides, sulfate              de cuivre, niacine, pantothénate de calcium,  acide folique, chlore de choline, biotine, vitamine              A, vitamine D3, vitamine E (alpha-tocophérol).

 

  *INDICES QUALITATIFS DANS 1 KG:*

Protéines
25 %

Matières grasses
15 %

Humidité
10 %

Cendres brutes
5,5 %

Cellulose brut
2,5 %

Calcium
1,1 %

Phosphore
0,8 %

Vitamine A
20000 IU

Vitamine D
1500 IU

Vitamine E
500 mg

*Teneur en energie dans la nourriture: 4194 kcal/kg*

----------


## goldenslover

Bonjour,

Rien que pour la pulpe de betterave déjà je dis non, c'est un pourvoyeur de tartre et de diabete chez le chien. D'autre part, les oeufs peuvent declencher des allergies, et par consequence des problemes de peau.
Personnellement, la composition ne m'attire pas du tout, çà vient de quel pays?

----------


## pomku

Questions aux expert(e)s de Cotecnica (coucou Taysa !  ::  ... )
Est-il prévu que Maxima sorte une gamme senior (donc "light") ?  Pour l'heure, je ne vois que du junior ou du adult en grain free.
Merci d'avance pour les réponses.

----------


## Taysa

Je demande mais je ne pense pas sinon la gamme serait sortie en meme temps que les deux.

----------


## pomku

Ok, merci Taysa  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

Bon ben j'ai reçu mon sac de Josera balance. La bonne nouvelle, c'est que mon boudin créole a bien l'air de les kiffer... La "mauvaise" nouvelle, c'est que son frère, qui est tout maigre, les kiffe aussi !  ::  Ça va être commode pour savoir qui mange quoi... ::

----------


## Taysa

Ganja les adorent aussi pourtant a 1ere vue elles ont vraiment une geule bizarre

----------


## pomku

> Ganja les adorent aussi pourtant a 1ere vue elles ont vraiment une geule bizarre


Ouais, t'as raison ! Je me laisserais plus tenté par une petite Orijen  ::  Mais ça, c'est vu de notre fenêtre de bipèdes... 
Nos chiens, eux, ont d'autres critères. Ce qui m'a sciée, c'est que Krakou (le frère tout maigre) est hyper difficile, il a méprisé les Acana, les TOTW (pourtant j'avais pris des échantillons de TOUS les goûts), ben rien à faire ! Il me regardait genre "beurk, mauvais, nul !" . 
Depuis qq mois, il accepte de manger des Gosbi mini avec un peu d'Orijen.  Mais là, il a foncé sur la gamelle de son frère ! Je ne cherche plus à comprendre moi... 
Ganja (j'adoore ce nom !  Non, pas pour ce que vous pensez, c'est juste parce que c'est transgressif...) aussi est difficile côté croquettes ?

----------


## Taysa

TRES difficile meme si y'a de l'amelioration depuis que je l'ai steriliser elle chipote plus avant elle ne mangeait RIEN.

----------


## pomku

ben on va monter un club de fins gourmets (j'imagine difficilement mon mini Krakou à côté de Ganja...) Dans le rôle du cure-dents peut-être ? hé hé...
Cela dit, Krakou est minus, mais il a un mental de gros chien. Il pèse 7 kg tout mouillé, il est long et maigre, mais il se prend pour un molosse, c'est hilarant à voir parfois (mais parfois c'est chaud car dans la rue, il n'est que mépris pour les petits chiens mais dès qu'il voit un gros balèze, il veut lui foncer dessus !).

----------


## ASPA France

Merci Yenz pour tes réponses.
Il me faut donc des croquettes médicalisées pour un chien qui n'a pas d'articulation aux pattes, une malformation grave qui lempêche de s'épanouir correctement.
Moi j'aime mon chien et je veux tout faire pour qu'il souffre le moins possible.
Il faut donc le faire maigrir beaucoup et des croquettes qui renforceraient peut être ses  muscles et qui soulageraient un peu sa douleur...
Si je demande ça ici c'est parce que les vétos "ne peuvent" ou "ne veulent" rien faire pour lui. On nous propose AUCUN traitement, mais je suis sure qu'une alimentation spéciale pourrait déjà le soulager un peu... Mais laquelle??
Les véto me proposent un tas de croquettes qui ne m'ont pas l'air de bonne compo.
Une idée svp?!

----------


## Taysa

Je donnerais du gosbi senior qui est bourrer de glucosamine / chondo avc supplement soit de seraquin ou autres ! 
Mon pote va rentrer une marque de chondoprotecteur hyper puissante mais pas de suite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je serais toi je parlerais au veto du "carprodyl 20" c'est un medicament mais qui marche tres bien.

----------


## mofo

Yenz !!

Penses tu qu'artemis adult petite race (paquet violet) sur croquadom est de bonne qualité malgré la présence de riz, pour mon krusty j'en suis toujours à TOTW mais à force de lire le forum et voir que les minéraux sont un peu trop élevé, j'ai donc envie de changer.

elles sont 5 étoiles sur dogfood. par contre je ne vois pas le taux CA/PH. elles ont 25% protéines et 15% gras donc bien pour mon krusty qui ne fait pas bcp d'exercice.

concernant mofo je reste au NOW senior, il mange bien et je lui ai réduit un peu la quantité (environ 170-180g 2fois par jour) du coup la quantité de selles a diminué aussi, les selles sont aussi bien moulées donc pas de souci.

merci d'avance !!! où en est ton loulou avec sa boiterie ??

----------


## MuzaRègne

> par contre je ne vois pas le taux CA/PH.


Quand vous ne trouvez pas certaines infos sur les sites marchands, allez voir directement sur les sites des fabricants :
http://www.artemiscompany.com

*Artemis Small Breed Adult Dog Formula*





*Nutrient*

*As-Fed*

*Dry Matter*

*Energy Basis*



Moisture

8.5 %







Protein

25.9 %

28.3 %

7.0 g/100 kcal



Arginine

1.49 %

1.6 %

0.40 g/100 kcal



Histidine

0.57 %

0.6 %

0.15 g/100 kcal



Isoleucine

0.93 %

1.0 %

0.25 g/100 kcal



Leucine

1.81 %

2.0 %

0.49 g/100 kcal



Lysine

1.23 %

1.3 %

0.33 g/100 kcal



Methionine Cystine

0.92 %

1.0 %

0.25 g/100 kcal



Phenylalanine-Tyrosine

1.71 %

1.9 %

0.46 g/100 kcal



Threonine

0.95 %

1.0 %

0.26 g/100 kcal



Tryptophan

0.23 %

0.3 %

0.06 g/100 kcal



Valine

1.17 %

1.3 %

0.32 g/100 kcal



Taurine

%

%

mg/100 kcal



Fat

15.0 %

16.4 %

4.1 g/100 kcal



Linoleic Acid

2.10 %

2.3 %

0.57 g/100 kcal



Omega-6 Fatty Acids

2.4 %

2.6 %

0.7 g/100 kcal



Omega-3 Fatty Acids

0.45 %

0.5 %

0.1 g/100 kcal



DHA

%

%

g/100 kcal



Fiber

2.2 %

2.4 %

0.60 g/100 kcal



Carbohydrate

41.6 %

45.5 %

11.3 g/100 kcal



Ash

6.8 %

7.4 %

1.8 g/100 kcal



Calcium

1.5 %

1.6 %

0.40 g/100 kcal



Phosphorus

1.0 %

1.1 %

0.27 g/100 kcal



Magnesium

0.11 %

0.12 %

30 mg/100 kcal



Sodium

0.35 %

0.38 %

0.10 g/100 kcal



Potassium

0.64 %

0.70 %

0.17 g/100 kcal



Chloride

0.41 %

0.45 %

0.11 g/100 kcal



Copper

15 mg/kg

16 mg/kg

0.41 mg/100 kcal



Iron

160 mg/kg

175 mg/kg

4.3 mg/100 kcal



Manganese

25 mg/kg

27 mg/kg

0.7 mg/100 kcal



Zinc

160 mg/kg

175 mg/kg

4.3 mg/100 kcal



Iodine

2.5 mg/kg

2.7 mg/kg

0.1 mg/100 kcal



Selenium

0.40 mg/kg

0.44 mg/kg

0.011 mg/100 kcal



Vitamin A

16,500 IU/kg

18,033 IU/kg

448 mg/100 kcal



Vitamin D

800 IU/kg

874 IU/kg

22 mg/100 kcal



Vitamin E

300 IU/kg

328 IU/kg

8.1 mg/100 kcal



Thiamine (B1)

31 mg/kg

34 mg/kg

0.84 mg/100 kcal



Riboflavin (B2)

6.0 mg/kg

6.6 mg/kg

0.16 mg/100 kcal



Pyridoxine (B6)

10.0 mg/kg

10.9 mg/kg

0.27 mg/100 kcal



B12

0.11 mg/kg

0.12 mg/kg

3.0 mg/100 kcal



Folic Acid

1.5 mg/kg

1.6 mg/kg

0.04 mg/100 kcal



Niacin

50 mg/kg

55 mg/kg

1.4 mg/100 kcal



Pantothenic Acid

19.0 mg/kg

20.8 mg/kg

0.52 mg/100 kcal



Biotin

0.25 mg/kg

0.27 mg/kg

0.01 mg/100 kcal



Choline

2,400 mg/kg

2,623 mg/kg

65 mg/100 kcal



Metabolizable Energy (ME)

3,683 kcal/kg







ME/cup

345 kcal/cup







Product Density

3.3 oz./cup








































On a même le profil en acides aminés, wow !

----------


## mofo

merci muzarègne j'ai donc mon taux CA/PH 1.5 % c'est convenable je pense  ? pour le reste je devine certaines choses mais faut il encore comprendre quelquechose en anglais et sur la compo même si j'arrive à différencier une compo de m.... d'une assez bonne compo je ne suis pas encore pro   ::  !!!

----------


## ASPA France

Merci TAYSA très bonne idée, cela m semble déjà mieux. Mais c'est triste de ne pas trouver ce genre de réponse chez un véto!! C'est même moi qui ai du insister pour que mon chien puisse avoir des anti inflammatoire l'autre jour, je trouve ça terrible !
Merci encore je lui en parlerais.

----------


## Taysa

Pourquoi ne changes tu pas si celui ci ne t'inspire pas confiance ! 

Perso quand j'ai vu ca n'allait pas a chaque fois j'ai changer la suis tomber sur le top du top je le lache plus

----------


## ASPA France

Parce que avant ça je trouve qu'il a fait plus que tous les autres. Et qu'il ne prend jamais trop cher.
Mais bon il aurait du me prescrire des anti inflammatoires direct après avoir dit qu'il souffrait. Ca tombe sous le sens pour moi.

----------


## skapounkette

J'avais posté ici il y a quelques mois pour conseiller une dame dont le chien avait de gros soucis cutanés.
On m'avait orientée vers les Profine saumon, elle les a données à son chien et ça a bien amélioré son état! Le hic c'est que, voyant que son chien allait mieux, elle est repassée aux croquettes de supermarché.... et bien évidemment l'état du chien s'est à nouveau dégradé...

Elle me recontacte aujourd'hui car elle voudrait savoir s'il existe des croquettes qui soient à peu près l'équivalent des Profine saumon mais moins chères car elle ne peut plus payer les 15 kgs 55 euros... Je demande ici à tout hasard, si vous auriez une autre marque à me conseiller?

----------


## Peachcats

Ma chienne à apparemment une intolérance alimentaire , j'ai du coup pris 1 kilos de RC hypoallergenique chez mon véto, ma chienne à l'air de les aimer mais la compo n'est vraiment vraiment pas trop... 
J'ai vu sur zooplus qu'il y en avait plusieurs avec des compo assez bien, beaucoup mieux que RC en tout cas, mais le soucis c'est que ma chienne est très très difficile et qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'avis dessus ... 
Est ce que parmis vous il y a des chiens qui mangent des hypoallergeniques de qualité ?

----------


## goldenslover

Bonjour,

Royal Canin hypoallergenique ce n'est que du marketing, et surtout encore un produit bas de gamme plein de sous produits animaux, d'hormones et de pesticides, en relisant cette discussion depuis le debut vous vous apercevriez de la veracite de mes propos, je vous propose de vous tourner vers taysa, ou Croqadom, ou Nourrir Comme la Nature qui vous proposeront des produits de qualité, et adaptés.

----------


## Peachcats

Oui c'est exactement ce que je dis dans mon message, voilà pourquoi je n'ai pris que 1 kilo, mais je veux en commander sur zooplus mais je ne sais pas les quelles, il m'en faudrait des très appetente et en petite quantité parce que ma chienne est assez difficile ...

----------


## Taysa

Tu peux commander nutrivet (je ne sais pas si petit sac) sur zooplus, ou les orijen qui font de petits conditionnement (a voir si elles sont tolerer mais en general pas de soucis de peau avec vu que prot de qualitée).

Pour le loulou sous profine elle peut tenter les josera sensible (arg j'ai perdu le nom exacte et au taf je peux pas trop chercher) qui fais aussi pour les chiens ayant des problemes de peau, sur le zooplus.es elle s'en sortirait pour environ 70€ les 30kg ce qui n'est pas negligeable et vraiment peu cher !

----------


## Taysa

Orijen fish de preference si chien sensible !

Et pour le josera c'est celui ci: Sensiplus sinon Optiness voir Festival car saumon / riz pour celle ci !
A sa place j'essayerais les festival et si ca va pas les sensiplus  ::  

Apres moins cher desole je ne vois pas !

----------


## YenZ

> Questions aux expert(e)s de Cotecnica (coucou Taysa !  ... )
> Est-il prévu que Maxima sorte une gamme senior (donc "light") ?  Pour l'heure, je ne vois que du junior ou du adult en grain free.
> Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


Pas pour l'instant, mais ce n'est pas impossible de voir d'autres gammes débarquer dans le futur si la gamme "grain free" marche bien  :: 




> ben on va monter un club de fins gourmets (j'imagine difficilement mon mini Krakou à côté de Ganja...) Dans le rôle du cure-dents peut-être ? hé hé...
> Cela dit, Krakou est minus, mais il a un mental de gros chien. Il pèse 7 kg tout mouillé, il est long et maigre, mais il se prend pour un molosse, c'est hilarant à voir parfois (mais parfois c'est chaud car dans la rue, il n'est que mépris pour les petits chiens mais dès qu'il voit un gros balèze, il veut lui foncer dessus !).


J'ai les mêmes à la maison, 5.5 et 8 kgs, mais des jacks avec un tempérament de gros chiens qui n'ont peur de rien, et surtout pas de ceux qui font 10 fois leur poids !  :: 




> Merci Yenz pour tes réponses.
> Il me faut donc des croquettes médicalisées pour un chien qui n'a pas d'articulation aux pattes, une malformation grave qui lempêche de s'épanouir correctement.
> Moi j'aime mon chien et je veux tout faire pour qu'il souffre le moins possible.
> Il faut donc le faire maigrir beaucoup et des croquettes qui renforceraient peut être ses  muscles et qui soulageraient un peu sa douleur...
> Si je demande ça ici c'est parce que les vétos "ne peuvent" ou "ne veulent" rien faire pour lui. On nous propose AUCUN traitement, mais je suis sure qu'une alimentation spéciale pourrait déjà le soulager un peu... Mais laquelle??
> Les véto me proposent un tas de croquettes qui ne m'ont pas l'air de bonne compo.
> Une idée svp?!


Comme te l'a conseillé taysa, les gosbi senior seraient pas mal, une bonne compo, pas trop cher et pas mal de chondro/gluco pour les articulations.
Tu peux aussi utiliser le "coséquin" qui est très bien pour les articulations, sinon comme le disait Taysa tu peux aussi chercher un autre véto qui serait de meilleur conseil, et à qui tu pourrais expliquer ta démarche concernant l'alimentation et des compléments pour l'aider au niveau articulaire.




> Yenz !!
> 
> Penses tu qu'artemis adult petite race (paquet violet) sur croquadom est de bonne qualité malgré la présence de riz, pour mon krusty j'en suis toujours à TOTW mais à force de lire le forum et voir que les minéraux sont un peu trop élevé, j'ai donc envie de changer.
> 
> elles sont 5 étoiles sur dogfood. par contre je ne vois pas le taux CA/PH. elles ont 25% protéines et 15% gras donc bien pour mon krusty qui ne fait pas bcp d'exercice.
> 
> concernant mofo je reste au NOW senior, il mange bien et je lui ai réduit un peu la quantité (environ 170-180g 2fois par jour) du coup la quantité de selles a diminué aussi, les selles sont aussi bien moulées donc pas de souci.
> 
> merci d'avance !!! où en est ton loulou avec sa boiterie ??


salut mofo, oui tu peux très bien tester Artemis pour Krusty, c'est plutôt un bon produit et les retours des gens sur cette marque sont pour l'instant très positifs !
Dixy en est toujours au même point, pas d'opération envisageable car pas assez avancé et pas de bénéfice probable, et rotule saine donc au final pour l'instant rien du tout, mais ça se peut que ça change lors de ma prochaine visite véto, j'aimerais quand même bien tester un produit pour l'arthrose qui pourrait le soulager !




> J'avais posté ici il y a quelques mois pour conseiller une dame dont le chien avait de gros soucis cutanés.
> On m'avait orientée vers les Profine saumon, elle les a données à son chien et ça a bien amélioré son état! Le hic c'est que, voyant que son chien allait mieux, elle est repassée aux croquettes de supermarché.... et bien évidemment l'état du chien s'est à nouveau dégradé...
> 
> Elle me recontacte aujourd'hui car elle voudrait savoir s'il existe des croquettes qui soient à peu près l'équivalent des Profine saumon mais moins chères car elle ne peut plus payer les 15 kgs 55 euros... Je demande ici à tout hasard, si vous auriez une autre marque à me conseiller?


Déjà co,seille lui une gamme poisson, et à part Josera comme l'a conseillé Taysa, je ne vois pas bien ce qui pourrait l'aider tout en gardant une croquette de qualité, pourtant 55/15kgs ce n'est pas très cher payé !




> Ma chienne à apparemment une intolérance alimentaire , j'ai du coup pris 1 kilos de RC hypoallergenique chez mon véto, ma chienne à l'air de les aimer mais la compo n'est vraiment vraiment pas trop... 
> J'ai vu sur zooplus qu'il y en avait plusieurs avec des compo assez bien, beaucoup mieux que RC en tout cas, mais le soucis c'est que ma chienne est très très difficile et qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'avis dessus ... 
> Est ce que parmis vous il y a des chiens qui mangent des hypoallergeniques de qualité ?


Profine saumon serait une alternative, ou si tu as les moyens de meilleures croquettes style Nutrivet Instinct fish (que du 12 kgs) ou Orijen fish, Acana pacifica, ou encore TOTW pacific stream, ou si pas de soucis avec la viande alors d'autres gammes dans ces marques la ou même d'autres comme indiqué sur les pages précédentes.

----------


## goldenslover

OK, excuse moi par contre il te faudrait definir quelle est la cause de l'allergie: le maïs, le blé, la pulpe de betterave, souvent les deux premiers ingredients sont pourvoyeurs de nombreuses allergies, je crois que c'est la premiere demarche a adopter, plutôt de se lancer à l'aveuglette

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si celà peut t'aider, j'ai deux chiens dont un trés difficile. J'ai commencé un essai sur Artemis depuis 5 ,6 jours et pratiquement sans transition ( slt 2 jours de melange avec Platinum ). Ils adorent et leurs selles sont impeccables,ce qui indique que les croquettes sont de tres bonnes qualités. je tenais en passant à remercier Stéphanie de chez croqadom qui est d'excellent conseil et à l'écoute, de nos jours c'est bien rare et celà méritait d'être souligné, j'ai mis du temps à me décider car j'adore mes chiens et je veux le meilleur pour eux

----------


## skapounkette

Merci pour vos réponses!
Effectivement 55 euros les 15kgs je ne trouvais pas cela excessif mais certaines personnes veulent toujours payer le moins possible quitte à mettre la santé de leur animal en danger  ::

----------


## moumoune

Suite à un post que j'ai créé où je disais que je nourrissais mes chiens avec Royal Canin, il m'a été répondu que ça n'était pas les meilleurs croquettes -
Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller : Je posséde 3 bouledogues français, un pinsher nain, un petit ratier, un boxer et un dobermann -
Merci

----------


## Fahn

Dans les 20-30 dernières pages de ce sujet, on donne la plupart des meilleures marques, conseillées pour tous les chiens.

----------


## moumoune

Bon bein, j'ai de l'occupation pour ce soir - Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui c'est moi qui en ai parlé  ::  page 63 de ce topic Yenz a listé la plupart des marques de qualité, c'est celle que j'imprime pour mes adoptants et je leur demande de rester dans ces marques là. de toute façon on compare les compositions ensemble et y'a pas photo^^

sinon sur nourrir comme la nature, croqadom et la compagnie des croquettes tu as déjà une liste non exhaustive du top des marques, manque nutrivet insctinct, dog lover's gold, et d'autres.

pour comparer les marques tu peux utiliser le dog food advisor ou le dog food analysis, 6*=excellent, 1*=nul. tu verras que RC est très mal noté...

----------


## Poupoune 73

vous connaissez la marque purizon? 70% de viande, 30% de fruits et légumes, sans céréales. qu'en pensez-vous?
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...purizon/315502

----------


## Fahn

Ca a l'air de provenir du même groupe qu'Orijen, les paquets se ressemblent, les écritures sont presque identiques.
Les taux de minéraux sont assez élevés, je trouve, tout comme la plupart des croquettes sans céréales.

Mais je pense (à tort, peut-être?) que les taux de minéraux sont moins importants pour les chiens, qui n'ont pas un système urinaire aussi fragile que celui du chat... Non?
En tout cas, Kaly, depuis presque deux ans parmi nous (déjà  :: ), 9 ans cette année, a mangé Orijen-Acana-Nutrivet, a fait un bilan complet récemment, et selon sa PDS, elle a des reins "de jeune fille" dixit le véto!

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Mais je pense (à tort, peut-être?) que les taux de minéraux sont moins importants pour les chiens, qui n'ont pas un système urinaire aussi fragile que celui du chat... Non?


Oui je suis de cet avis aussi. Autant pour un chiot de grande race, il faut être intraitable sur le calcium et le rapport Ca/P, autant pour un adulte, on va pas pinailler comme pour un chat.

----------


## Fahn

Ah, ça me rassure un peu du coup.
Autant pour les chats je fais attention, particulièrement depuis l'IU de Charles-Henry (l'est comme sa môman ce chat, sensible aux IU), autant pour les chiens, j'y ai jamais vraiment prêté grande attention, et aucun n'a jamais eu de soucis de cet ordre, en témoigne la PDS exceptionnellement bonne de Kaly pour une chienne de son âge qui n'avait pas été traitée et soignée pendant les 7 premières années de sa vie.

----------


## Taysa

Pourquoi tu ne peux pas prendre les gosbi senior ? Cela existe aussi en 3kg suffit de les demander au fournisseur ! 

Pour le purizon je l'avais remarquer mais je ne trouve pas le prix interessant du tout 112€ les deuc sacs muais bof

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon tu peux lui donner les gosbi miniwell  ::

----------


## Poska

Purizon je m'en sers comme friandise (on peut avoir des petits sacs avec les points zoo+), mes loulous adorent!

Sinon Nutrivet reçu et transition en cours pour la miss FA, l'appétence a l'air bonne vu comment elle se jette dessus  ::

----------


## Taysa

Perso j'ai eu du seraquin pour ganja je ne sais pas si cela a eu un reel effet alors je dirais que oui cela peut etre un bon complement. Mais logiquement dans les josera y'a deja des chondo / glucosamine.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Coucou, 

Bon, vu que j'aimerais bien passer par le meme site pour les croquettes de Scotty, que pensez-vous de celles -ci pour lui ? 
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/290039

Le prix est correct, le Made in france (si c'est vrai) est un gros plus pour moi, et la description "Croquettes pour chien adulte en surpoids ou stérilisé, à partir de 7  ans. Une alimentation complète riche en viande fraîche, garantie sans  OGM, ni soja, ni céréales. Made in France." me parait bien pour Scotty, qui, je le rappelle est un chien de 7 ans, resté 6 ans en box, maintenant stérilisé, et qui a été nourri de carcasses et de ravioles.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci !

----------


## Mayday

Je suis passé il y a environ une semaine aux Nutrivet instinct Energetic et Nutritional.
Ma grosse les apprécie, elle finit bien ses gamelles et ses selles sont bien moulées et foncées.

----------


## Taysa

Tres bon choix mzelle yoko !  ::

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Merci de ta réponse  :: 
J'attends plusieurs avis, et si ils sont tous positifs, je pense que je choisirais cela.

----------


## Mayday

@ mzelle_yoko, j'avais pas cliqué sur le lien, je n'avais pas vu que tu parlais des nutrivet, coïncidence  :Smile:  Je racontais juste ma life lol

Très bonnes croquettes, en effet, comme l'a souligné Taysa.

----------


## Taysa

Ils seront tous positifs les avis sur cette marque donc tu peux acheter lol

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Ok, je pars la dessus alors.
C'est idiot, j'ai fait une commande hier sur zooplus avec le bon de parrainage -10% pffffff.

----------


## Taysa

-5% avec ce code sur le .fr = 5PRO_FR validitee illimitee ! 

Sur les .de et .es = 3PRDE = -3%

----------


## mzelle_yoko

merci !  :: 

Ahhhhh excellent ! avec ma facture, j'ai reçu un bon de réduction de 10% sur les croquettes. Ah ils sont super forts chez Zoolplus, ils font vraiment tout pour qu'on commande chez eux 




> PS : nous vous livrons la nourriture de votre animal directement chez vous, plus besoin de vous déplacer. De plus, la livraison est
> gratuite dès 29  d'achat ! Nous sommes heureux de vous offrir un bon de réduction de 10% valable sur votre prochaine commande
> de produits alimentaires.

----------


## YenZ

> vous connaissez la marque purizon? 70% de viande, 30% de fruits et légumes, sans céréales. qu'en pensez-vous?
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...purizon/315502


C'est tout nouveau, il y a encore qques jours ça n'était pas sur zooplus !
J'ai épluché un peu la compo, ça m'a l'air très bien dans l'ensemble, en plus avec des taux de minéraux et un rapport ca/p plus modéré que sur les "sans céréales" habituels, en plus à 100 (95 ou 90 avec la reduc) ou 113 € (101 à 107 avec la réduc) les 2 sacs, soit 27 kgs, c'est très abordable pour une croquette de qualité !
Chacun fait bien sur avec ses moyens, mais quand on sait qu'en animalerie les produits les plus pourris (type Nutrivia) sont déjà à 3.5€/kg, et facilement jusqu'à 5€/kg (RC, PP...), le tout en se déplaçant, à perdre son temps et à se casser le dos (et bien sur que sur des gros paquets dans ces prix), franchement j'estime qu'acheter sur internet une croquette de qualité (Nutrivet, Cotecnica, Orijen, Purizon, Acana, Farrado, TOTW...) allant jusqu'à 4.5€/kg ça ne me choque pas du tout !
A partir de 5€ je trouve que ça commence à faire cher, mais il y tellement d'excellentes alternatives par gros sacs entre 3.5 et 4.5/kg que ça laisse quand même un large choix.

Perso je viens de recevoir les 3 kgs de cotecnica aujourd'hui, je vous fais une photo et je poste ça, je manquerai pas de vous dire ce que j'en pense sur mes toons !
Sinon je mets à jour la liste que j'ai posté car ça commence à faire longtemps  :: 




> Ca a l'air de provenir du même groupe qu'Orijen, les paquets se ressemblent, les écritures sont presque identiques.
> Les taux de minéraux sont assez élevés, je trouve, tout comme la plupart des croquettes sans céréales.
> 
> Mais je pense (à tort, peut-être?) que les taux de minéraux sont moins importants pour les chiens, qui n'ont pas un système urinaire aussi fragile que celui du chat... Non?
> En tout cas, Kaly, depuis presque deux ans parmi nous (déjà ), 9 ans cette année, a mangé Orijen-Acana-Nutrivet, a fait un bilan complet récemment, et selon sa PDS, elle a des reins "de jeune fille" dixit le véto!


Pour les minéraux au contraire ils sont bien plus équilibrés et faibles que dans n'importe quel autre sans céréales (tous confondus), 1.3 de ca pour 1.14 de ph en viande, pour un rapport de 1.14 c'est plutôt excellent, et 1.23 de ca pour 1.07 de ph en poisson avec un rapport de 1.15 c'est franchement très bien !
Sutout qu'au prix où c'est vendu et avec les réducs possibles, ça donne un aliment entre moins de 3.5 € et 4.5€/kg (par 1 ou 2 gros sacs), franchement abordable pour de la qualité.

Si en plus elle a des reins de jeune fille tout en mangeant de la qualité (même si un peu plus de minéraux) alors que demander de plus ?  :: 




> Oui je suis de cet avis aussi. Autant pour un chiot de grande race, il faut être intraitable sur le calcium et le rapport Ca/P, autant pour un adulte, on va pas pinailler comme pour un chat.


+ 1 avec vous 2, sauf sur les chiots de grande race, c'est d'ailleurs pourquoi j'ai conseillé Acana prairie à siju pour un BA de 7 mois, la seule variété ayant des taux de minéraux modérés sans être très protéiné lors de la croissance.




> dis donc purizon ca a lair vachement chouette et a prix correct !
> 
> ca me degoute de pas trouver de croquettes a vraiment bon prix en petit conditionnement pour la minichienne. Les gosbi senior ont lair bien, mais je pzux pas lui prendre. La elle a des josera minibest, ca va fairz deux mois, jai limpression quelle mange moins et fait moins de selles que sous dlg, elle a la forme, mais ses articulations commencent a accuser lage. Peut etre y a til un complement que jz pourrais donner ? Elle fait meme pas 2,5kg. 
> Cest etrange mais en nourriture ca me rzvenait moins cher quand on avait plusieurs chiens parce que jz pouvais przndre des gros conditonnements. Je vai Tenter de convaincre mon pere de prendre autre chose que les "best schow" si il reprend un chien. Ca me permzttrait de taper dans ses paquets ...


Oui vachement chouette c'est le mot, mais c'est toujours le soucis quand tu n'as qu'un petit chien (moins de 10 kgs), forcément tu prends des petits paquets si elle ne mange pas comme les autres chiens, et du coup tu paies une blinde...
Quant à best show c'est vraiment une pure daube, si ton père en reprend un tu sais quelle vente t'auras à faire pour acheter en commun !  :: 




> Pourquoi tu ne peux pas prendre les gosbi senior ? Cela existe aussi en 3kg suffit de les demander au fournisseur ! 
> 
> Pour le purizon je l'avais remarquer mais je ne trouve pas le prix interessant du tout 112€ les deuc sacs muais bof
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon tu peux lui donner les gosbi miniwell


Parce que c'est trop cher je pense, ses moyens risquent de ne pas suivre.

Au contraire Purizon est à très bons prix, par ex Cotecnica (adulte) = 3.73 €/kg au moins cher avec réduc sur ncln ou lcdc

purizon = 100€ -5% ou 10 % = 90 ou 95€/27kgs, soit entre 3.33 et 3.52€/kg, et même sans réduc ça fait 3.7€/kg, soit toujours moins cher que Cotecnica... (ça peut même être moins que ça si on cumule réduc + programme fidélité zooplus)
Si tu prends purizon poisson alors c'est un peu plus cher, entre 3.76€/kg au mieux, et 3.97€/kg au pire (112.9 - 5% d'office ou - 10%)

Bref moralité de l'histoire, niveau rapport qualité prix c'est top, compo idem (et bonne idée le poisson pour les intolérants à la viande et pour varier les gouts), après faut voir les résultats sur les chiens mais c'est une très bonne nouvelle que ce nouveau produit !





> tres honnetement probleme de prix . ca parait con mais personne nest a labri de m*rdes financieres. Alors on reduit les depenses en essayant de pas bouger en qualité ou pas trop. (on peut difficilement rogner davantage sur nos courses a nous ... )
> Jai eu un mail de medicanimal pour aider a la vieillesse avec du cosequin et seraquin. ca pourrait aider ? Cest surtout un ajout pour ses articulaitons que je chercve car les croquettes lui conviennent bien et via zooplus y a des lots virtuels qui permettent un bon prix.


Cosequin c'est top, faut voir si ça aura de bons effets sur ta chienne  :: 




> Coucou, 
> 
> Bon, vu que j'aimerais bien passer par le meme site pour les croquettes de Scotty, que pensez-vous de celles -ci pour lui ? 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/290039
> 
> Le prix est correct, le Made in france (si c'est vrai) est un gros plus pour moi, et la description "Croquettes pour chien adulte en surpoids ou stérilisé, à partir de 7  ans. Une alimentation complète riche en viande fraîche, garantie sans  OGM, ni soja, ni céréales. Made in France." me parait bien pour Scotty, qui, je le rappelle est un chien de 7 ans, resté 6 ans en box, maintenant stérilisé, et qui a été nourri de carcasses et de ravioles.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> Merci !


Je t'avais déjà répondu qques pages en arrière et c'est déjà ce que je t'avais conseillé, soit quelque chose de plsu soft pour commencer, soit direct quelque chose d'addez riche comme Nutrivet Instinct, bref très bon choix (si ton chien aime et supporte), et surtotu observe bien une transition progressive comme indiqué aussi en arrière par MuzaRègne.

C'est moins cher sur zooplus.be !




> Ok, je pars la dessus alors.
> C'est idiot, j'ai fait une commande hier sur zooplus avec le bon de parrainage -10% pffffff.


Pas grave tu peux avoir encore 10% en changeant de mail tout simplement, 5% en t'inscrivant à la newsletter, et 5% avec un code dans la FAQ à partir de 100€ d'achat (COMMANDE-GROUPEE pour le .fr) même si l'adresse est la même !
Sinon le code de 5% qu'a donné Taysa est valable non stop.

----------


## Poupoune 73

groupie contente de ton retour  :: 
je termine tes orijen et je repasse les petits au BARF, et je vais tenter nutrivet instinct dietetic&care pour la grosse/grande

----------


## mzelle_yoko

> Je t'avais déjà répondu qques pages en arrière et c'est déjà ce que je t'avais conseillé, soit quelque chose de plsu soft pour commencer, soit direct quelque chose d'addez riche comme Nutrivet Instinct, bref très bon choix (si ton chien aime et supporte), et surtotu observe bien une transition progressive comme indiqué aussi en arrière par MuzaRègne.
> 
> C'est moins cher sur zooplus.be !
> 
> 
> 
> Pas grave tu peux avoir encore 10% en changeant de mail tout simplement, 5% en t'inscrivant à la newsletter, et 5% avec un code dans la FAQ à partir de 100 d'achat (COMMANDE-GROUPEE pour le .fr) même si l'adresse est la même !
> Sinon le code de 5% qu'a donné Taysa est valable non stop.


oups, pardon Yenz. J'étais restée sur les Dog Lovers Gold et j'ai complétement zappé que tu m'avais dit que Nutrivet c'etait OK !
Transition progressive, je ne sais pas comment faire car il est nourri aux carcasses et ravioles  :Frown: 

Ah mais c'est carrement moins cher effectivement sur zooplus.be !!!!presque 1 de moins le kilo.

----------


## YenZ

Yéti : tant que tu ne m'attends pas en bas de chez moi en furie ou à gratter à ma porte ça me va lol  ::   :: 

mzellz_yoko : pas à t'excuser, DLg c'était une possibilité pour ne pas lui donner quelque chose de très riche direct mais Nutrivet est une très bonne alternative et peut-être qu'il supportera très bien !
J'avais oublié qu'il était nourri aux carcasses, donc c'est vrai qu'on t'avait déjà dit du coup de ne pas faire de transition, de toute façon tu vois et observes, si les selles sont sombres et moulées c'est que tout est ok  ::

----------


## Taysa

J'ai pas du tout les memes tarifs donc forcement moi 115€ les 27kg outch ca fais mal au fesses  :: 

Je suis a 30€ de moins pour 28kg donc oui c'est sur ca me surprend toujours  ::

----------


## YenZ

Taysa : ouais c'est sur que si tu paies 85 les 2 sacs aucune croquette ne sera à meilleurs prix, même de la croquette bas de gamme (ou alors du très bas de gamme), mais faut toujours se fier aux prix "publics conseillés" ou en tout cas constatés, car c'est ce que l'utilisateur "lambda" va payer, toi c'est autre chose  :: 
Moi aussi je ne paie pas le prix public, mais je ne les touche pas à aussi bons prix que toi, pas encore en tout cas !  :: 


Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse j'ai reçu les cotecnica (adulte), les puppy sont surement bien plus petites et comparables à la taille d'orijen, je vous mets donc une photo à quoi ça ressemble




Alors en gros pour vous donner une idée, ça fait environ 2 cm de long sur 1.5 de large, et c'est 1.5 à 2 fois plus épais que la pièce sur la photo, pour info une pièce de 50 cts ! (vous trouverez une photo de TOTW ou orijen et acana quelques dizaines de pages en arrières pour comparaison)

C'est donc bien plus gros que Acana, TOTW, Orijen ou DLG, à peu près de la taille des platinum (voir un peu plus gros même), ma chienne de 5 kgs les mange sans problème, mais pour des très petits chiens ou des chiens ayant des problèmes pour croquer, c'est vrai que c'est un peu limite, dans ce cas mieux vaudra les casser dans un torchon pour faire des petits morceaux, ou ré humidifer la croquette pour qu'elle soit plus facile à manger, je commence la transition aujourd'hui Acana prairie =) cotecnica, on verra ce que ça donne, je ne manquerai pas de vous dire si j'ai d'aussi bons résultats que tous les clients qui en sont satisfaits aujourd'hui.

----------


## Taysa

Pour les petits chiens je conseille le cotecnica puppy plutot. Taysa est au puppy en ce moment ca va niquel  ::  

Je ne dirais pas a combien je les touchent lol mais grosso merdo ui quand je vois d'autres prix suis choquer mdr

----------


## YenZ

Justement la taille des puppys est comment ? T'aurais une photo à me filer ?
Car une voisine doit commander du cotecnica puppy (elle va d'abord lui faire gouter le adulte que j'ai reçu pour l'appétence/selles) pour son chiot de 10 semaines, mais vu que la taille des croquettes adulte est assez grande, je me demandais comment sont les puppys, car un jack de 10 semaines ça n'a pas une grande gueule...

----------


## Taysa

Toute pitite !!! Mais alors vraiment pitite ! 
Photo par mms si tu veux via iphone je peux pas poster sur le forum mais jack russel ca ira niquel !

----------


## YenZ

je t'ai envoyé un MP, c'est bon tu as récupéré les MP depuis le temps ?

----------


## Taysa

Ca fais longtemps oui je t'envoie la photo de suite

----------


## Taysa

Voila envoyer ! Si tu veux les mettre ici pour les autres pas de soucis  ::

----------


## Zoe

J'ai lu part hasard que RC était plutot une nouriture pour les poules.
Je vois se poste, mais voila j'ai pas le courage de lire 197 pages d'affillées pour voir se qui serait meillieur pour mes chiennes.
Je vous met la description de mes puces et si vous pouvez me guidez pour mieux que je les nourice mieux, ca me ferais bien plaisir.

En avant pour les puces

Zoé x shit zu et cavalier king charles 13 ans cirrhose du foi depuis 1 ans 1/2 est RC hépatic, pour elle surement pas de changement.

Rita 12 ans 1/2 chienne sans vraiment de race, 12 kg 600 tri pattes, ne dois pas grossir
son poste ici
RITA la douce, jolie ratière amputée

Zazette chihuahua de 12 ans 1/2 épileptique

Et puis Ines caniche naine de 3 ans 1/2 étant difficile pour manger

Voila merci d'avance pour vos réponse

----------


## YenZ

Suite aux nombreuses demandes de conseils sur telle ou telle marque,  j'édite la liste que j'avais déjà donné page 63 en la mettant à jour


*La liste des croquettes sans céréales :* (ne se valent pas toutes)





> - Orijen (toutes les gammes)
> sur dewandas, lacompagniedescroquettes, miscota, pets-animalia,  nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr, be, de, es, it, co.uk, com.. ),  animiam, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, wanimo...
> 
> - Orijen pressé à froid (formule 90/10)
> pas encore dispo pour le moment en Europe, pour bientôt...
> 
> - Acana (les 4 gammes sans céréales, Wild Prairie, Pacifica, Grasslands   et Ranchlands , (10 autres gammes avec un peu de  céréales)
> sur dewandas, zooplus (.es au moins cher, sinon .fr, .be, .de, .it etc..  voir pour orijen), lamiamcroq, miscota, lacompagniedescroquettes,   pets-animalia, animiam, nourrircommelanature, ecolovie87,  comptoiranimalier,  ideal-croquettes, wanimo...
> 
> ...



*La liste des croquettes AVEC céréales (une ou plus) :* (ne se valent pas toutes)




> - Acana (les 12 gammes restantes)
> sur lamiamcroq, pets-animalia, nourricommelanature, zooplus (.fr, be...  mais il n'y en a que 2 ou 3 sur les 10), wanimo, ecolovie87...
> 
> -Artemis
> sur croqadom
> 
> - Gosbi 
> sur nourricommelanature, lacompagniedescroquettes...
> 
> ...


*
Humide ! (pâtée)*




> - Platinum
> sur platinum-france
> 
> - Bozita 
> sur zooplus entre autres 
> 
> - Dog Lover's Gold (CAN' DLG, 2 gammes possibles)
> sur dcs78.fr
> 
> ...



*L'huile de saumon :*





> - huile de saumon sauvage Nutrivet (chiens et chats)
> sur zooplus, le site de Nutrivet...
> 
> - huile de saumon sauvage Grizzly
> sur le site de grizzly, wanimo, dognet, 
> 
> - huile de saumon sauvage
> nourrircommelanature, lacompagniedescroquettes
> 
> ...



*Les friandises de qualité ! 
*




> - Platinum, 3 gouts et 2 variétés, fits sticks et click bits, dispo sur platinum-france !
> 
> - Gosbi (1 variété et 2 gouts), à peu près identiques aux platinum, sur  nourricommalanture, lacompagniedescroquettes,  legosbishow.jimdo.com/gosbi/friandises/...
> 
> - Chick'nsnack sur lamiamcroq
> 
> - Canyon creek sur nourricommelanature et lacompagniedescroquettes
> 
> - LANDFLEISCH VERTRIEBS GBMH sur nourricommelanature
> ...





Dans toute cette longue liste certains produits sont meilleurs que  d'autres, on peut citer en vrac en sans céréales, ceux qui semblent les  meilleurs (tête de liste, ce n'est pas dans l'ordre) :

Orijen, Acana, Taste of the Wild (attention aux minéraux pour les  grandes races des gammes adultes weetlands, prairie et pacific stream),  Nutrivet Instinct, Applaws, Purizon, Cotecnica, Farrado... surement les  meilleurs produits en terme de compo actuellement disponibles.

Sachez quand même que des produits comme Orijen/Acana, TOTW viennent des  USA/Canada et sont très souvent en rupture, il y a de vraies  difficultés d'approvisionnement et si cela vous saoule de jongler entre  les sites à cause des ruptures (même si moins fréquentes), partez plutôt  sur d'autres marques comme Cotecnica, Nutrivet instinct, Purizon,  Farrado, Dog Lover's Gold passion poulet (voir saumon) ou Applaws.

Les autres marques ou gammes sans céréales sont loin de se valoir,  certaines sont intéressantes, d'autres produits sont plutôt mauvais,  comme Luposan, Happy dog, Mera dog, Olympian, Exclusion... (fin de  liste), et ceux entre les 2 sont pas mal selon les gammes.

Dans la liste des croquettes avec céréales idem, certaines sont bien mieux que d'autres, en vrac de préférence :

Gosbi, Platinum, Acana, Artemis, Dog Lover's Gold, Josera (poulet/riz),  Profine (pour les petis budgets), First choice, Go natural...

D'autres sont un peu moins bien, ou plus difficiles à trouver, bref ça  vous donne déjà un large choix, sachant que la meilleure croquette  n'existe pas, il existe de bonnes et de mauvaises compos, et surtout une  croquette qui correspondera le mieux possible à VOTRE chien, chacun est  unique et aura une croquette qui lui ira mieux qu'une autre.

*Pour les chiots de grande et très grande race uniquement*,  il est très important de choisir un aliment n'ayant pas trop de  minéraux (surtout le calcium), avec un rapport Ca/P correct, et qui ne  le fasse pas pousser trop vite, si vous n'êtes pas sur de vous, demandez  conseil sur ce topic avant de risquer faire une bêtise.

Concernant les friandises elles sont toutes excellentes et très  appétentes, les gosbi étant les moins chères, les platinum un peu plus  chères et équivalentes (mais plus pratique avec les click bits).

N'hésitez pas à diffuser cette liste au plus grande nombre il n'y a pas  de "© YenZ 2013", choisir une bonne alimentation pour son animal est  primordial tout au cours de sa vie, d'autant plus que contrairement à  nous ils ne varient pas leur alimentation ce qui est d'autant plus  important de faire un bon choix.

Et pour finir je vous renvoie vers le topic "comment choisir un aliment"  créé par MuzaRègne, ceux qui se posent la question du choix de  l'alimentation pour la première fois seront bien éclairés.

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

éventuellement en complément 

bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien (récapitulatif)

*PS :* n'hésitez pas à proposer et à compléter cette  liste avec des marques de qualité qui manqueraient ici, cette liste  n'est bien sur pas exhaustive, il existe tellement de marques qu'il est  très difficile de faire un tri, alors n'hésitez pas à compléter si vous  connaissez de bons produits qui manquent !

*PS2 :* les ruptures d'Orijen/Acana/TOTW semblent se calmer, le nouvel Orijen (sans pdt) et Applaws sont à tester d'urgence  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Je rajouterais juste que toutes les gammes josera sont dispos aussi sur lacompagniedescroquettes !  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Ah oui j'avais pas vu exact, j'édite ça de suite  :: 
T'as reçu mon mp ? car j'ai rien reçu ni par mail ni sur mon tel.

----------


## gipsie

Je viens de commencer les profine saumon, il est encore tôt pour dire la qualité mais en tout cas niveau appétence tout le monde adore. Meme ma bergère assez difficile saute dessus.

----------


## nnyandra

Un grand merci pour cette liste!!!
Juste pour info DLG vient de sortir deux gammes sans céréales  :Smile:  

http://www.dogloversgold.eu/eu/en/product-g.html
http://www.dogloversgold.eu/eu/en/product-f.html

----------


## YenZ

Merci pour l'info effectivement c'est tout nouveau, le site que tu donnes est celui de la maison mère, celui en France est ici avec les 2 nouveautés !

http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/2?&shop_param=

Je viens de les avoir au téléphone, ils ont commandé les produits mais par contre pas sur qu'ils en reprennent car le prix de vente est très cher, environ 65/68 pour 13 kgs, soit au moins 5 du kg ce qui est vraiment cher par rapport à ce qui existe, malgré tout c'est une très bonne idée de leur part, j'édite ma liste de suite avec ces produits !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Regardé en vitesse, ça m'a l'air joli les dlg ! Pas encore en france je suppose ?

----------


## YenZ

Si si c'est ce que je disais je crois que c'est arrivé (ou en cours dans qques jours) mais pas sur du tout qu'ils en reprennent car trop cher !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hah oui pardon je n'avais pas rafraîchi la page avant d'envoyer mon message, j'avais pas vu le tien, oops.

----------


## Taysa

Je t'ai repondu yenz et j'ai aussi tenter l'envoi par mail ! C'est que j'avais pas de compte mail alors je ne sais pas si ca a marcher ^^ lol

En tout cas le josera balance j'en suis vraiment pleinement satisfaite ganja a deja perdu allrs que je donne le meme dosage qu'avant et elle a enfin pu reprendre le sport sans soucis ce soir  :Big Grin:

----------


## YenZ

Ouais j'ai vu ça merci (par mail j'ai rien reçu par contre), effectivement elles ont l'air très petites, ça devrait passer nickel.

C'est cool pour le Josera si Ganja supporte bien et qu'elle perd enfin du poids, au pire si besoin tu peux toujours utiliser les haricots verts en plus pour la faire maigrir  :: 

Je mets la photo que tu m'as envoyé pour comparer Cotectina adulte et puppy

----------


## Taysa

Ganja a des soucis d'anorexie etc (on dirait pas comme ca mdr) donc j'evite de rajouter trop regulierement des extras dans la gamelle

----------


## Poupoune 73

joli pied taysa  ::

----------


## joloclo

Bonjour,j'ai (pratiquement!)tout lu,mon chien,un X Breton adopté içi,aime tout,mais je suis tjs à la recherche de la croq ideale et ils a essayé pratiquement toutes les bonnes marques donc je voudrais enfin me décider,pour arrêter de commander sur des sites differents et surtout pour enfin ne plus le changer!Je n'ai rien contre un minimum de cereales si de bonne qualité et j'hésite encore entre DLG,Now,Artemis et Go,je ne connais pas Cotecnica,donc merci si vous pouvez m'aider à enfin me décider,il est un peu en surpoids surtout à cause de son hypothyroidie mais je suppose qu'un ajout de haricots verts et une diminution de la ration suffiront à aider..Je vais aussi poster pour les chats car hélas DLG et Now que j'ai essayé st ridiculement petites!

----------


## Taysa

> joli pied taysa


M'en suis rendue compte apres l'avoir envoyer ^^ j'etais sure que certaines allait le voir  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ yenz: j'aurais rajouté "grau" dans les pâtées, il me semble que c'est ce que donne mimine et elle fait barfer. mais à confirmer je n'ai pas regardé la compo

----------


## Taysa

Joloclo tu as deja cibler de bonnes marques maintenant a toi de faire ton choix ! Par exemple choisis une marque en test et tu vois si le chien mange comment il digere etc et apres tu avises  ::  

Cotecnica est tres bien tu le trouveras sur la compagnie des croquettes  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,j'ai (pratiquement!)tout lu,mon chien,un X Breton adopté içi,aime tout,mais je suis tjs à la recherche de la croq ideale et ils a essayé pratiquement toutes les bonnes marques donc je voudrais enfin me décider,pour arrêter de commander sur des sites differents et surtout pour enfin ne plus le changer!Je n'ai rien contre un minimum de cereales si de bonne qualité et j'hésite encore entre DLG,Now,Artemis et Go,je ne connais pas Cotecnica,donc merci si vous pouvez m'aider à enfin me décider,il est un peu en surpoids surtout à cause de son hypothyroidie mais je suppose qu'un ajout de haricots verts et une diminution de la ration suffiront à aider..Je vais aussi poster pour les chats car hélas DLG et Now que j'ai essayé st ridiculement petites!


A toi de voir ce que tu penses être le mieux, faut aussi tester pour se faire un avis, mais toutes les marques que tu cites sont bonnes, si ce n'est que Now et Go sont bcp trop chères au vu de la qualité.
Comme je le disais en dessous de la liste que j'ai posté, évite certaines marques comme Orijen, Acana, TOTW si tu veux espérer ne pas avoir de ruptures fréquentes.

C'est normal que les DLG soient petites car elles sont pour chatons et adultes, mais tu peux essayer First choice qui est un bon produit (sur amikinos)




> @ yenz: j'aurais rajouté "grau" dans les pâtées, il me semble que c'est ce que donne mimine et elle fait barfer. mais à confirmer je n'ai pas regardé la compo


Exact c'est vrai je l'ai oublié, de toute façon j'ai édité la liste pour rajouter encore quelques petits trucs dont des marques très peu connues, j'en ai profité pour mettre Grau  ::

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Merci c'est cool de nous donner toutes ces infos !!.
J'ai voulu faire changer de croquettes les chiens de ma belle soeur, mais la marque leur ayant été conseillée par le véto, ils ne veulent pas en changer, ils trouvent que leurs chiens sont en bonne santé. C'est Eukanuba.

----------


## YenZ

Malheureusement c'est le cas de bien des personnes, si le sacro saint véto l'a dit, alors il ne faut surtout pas écouter quiconque d'autre... surtout quand on sait qu'une bonne partie n'y connaissent strictement rien en alimentation.

Pour info Eukanuba (qui fait partie du groupe Iams), en plus d'avoir une compo plus que discutable (pour pas dire merdique), est un groupe qui fait des tests sur les animaux (suffit de tapper sur google), donc rien que ça, suffit à ne pas cautionner...

Laisse moi deviner, le véto vend Eukanuba ?? Quant à savoir si le chien est en forme ou pas, ta belle-soeur sait à quoi on reconnait un chien "en forme" au niveau alimentaire ?? (je parle pas du poil, peau, forme générale...)

Même si elle reste butée sur son idée, dis lui au moins qu'elle paiera en moyenne 20% moins cher sur internet qu'en animalerie/véto.

----------


## Taysa

Marrant qu'un veto vende eukanuba ! 
Je savais pour proplan et RC maus eukanuba jamais vu  ::  

Perso j'ai qu'a voir au club moi le nombre qui achete chez le veto et t'as beau essayer de leur expliquer bah non le veto a dis donc le veto a raison .....

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Je pense que son véto vend Eukanuba, mais elle achète les croquettes sur Zooplus  :: 
Elle aime énormément ses chiens, mais il faut du temps pour casser les codes établis (c'est difficile à imaginer que le véto conseille cette marque de croquettes surtout parce que c'est sur celle-ci qu'il fait sa plus grande marge ... enfin, cela dépend des vétos mais bon)
 Je savais qu'ils faisaient des tests animaux, j'ai envoyé une vidéo mais je pense qu'ils ne l'ont pas regardée.

Je laisse l'information à disposition, je lui ai envoyé ton tableau de croquettes, je pense qu'elle m'en reparlera dans quelques temps  ::  .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Marrant qu'un veto vende eukanuba ! 
> Je savais pour proplan et RC maus eukanuba jamais vu  
> 
> Perso j'ai qu'a voir au club moi le nombre qui achete chez le veto et t'as beau essayer de leur expliquer bah non le veto a dis donc le veto a raison .....


Oui mais c'est quand meme triste de ne pas pouvoir faire confiance à un véto !! c'est un medecin qui est censé connaitre de quoi il parle.

----------


## YenZ

Oui c'est clair c'est exactement ça, difficile de casser "les codes établis" et d'imaginer que son véto conseille un produit qu'il vend par "intérêt" (pas tous les vétos bien sur), même si à force de rabâchage et de faire tourner les infos on arrive enfin à voir des changements de mentalités chez certains, et même chez les vétos !

La preuve si les croquettes sans céréales se démocratisent de plus en plus avec la multiplication de marques et de gammes (alors qu'il y a encore peu de temps on ne connaissait rien à part Orijen/Acana puis TOTW) ce n'est pas pour rien, il y a un vrai engouement qui n'est pas juste lié à "l'effet de mode", mais bien parce que les résultats sur les chiens sont probants, le tout pour un prix équivalent ou inférieur à celui d'une animalerie ou d'un véto, alors pourquoi se priver ?

C'est cool que tu lui aies fait tourner l'info, peut-être qu'un jour elle y réfléchira et y viendra après un test concluent  :: 
Dis lui de regarder un peu en détail la compo, rien que de voir qu'il y a en moyenne seulement entre 20 et 25% de viande avec du blé, du maïs, de la farine de millet de sorgho, du riz, de l'orge, de la betterave sucrière déshydratée ça frise franchement le ridicule...

----------


## joloclo

> Joloclo tu as deja cibler de bonnes marques maintenant a toi de faire ton choix ! Par exemple choisis une marque en test et tu vois si le chien mange comment il digere etc et apres tu avises  
> 
> Cotecnica est tres bien tu le trouveras sur la compagnie des croquettes





> A toi de voir ce que tu penses être le mieux, faut aussi tester pour se faire un avis, mais toutes les marques que tu cites sont bonnes, si ce n'est que Now et Go sont bcp trop chères au vu de la qualité.
> Comme je le disais en dessous de la liste que j'ai posté, évite certaines marques comme Orijen, Acana, TOTW si tu veux espérer ne pas avoir de ruptures fréquentes.
> 
> C'est normal que les DLG soient petites car elles sont pour chatons et adultes, mais tu peux essayer First choice qui est un bon produit (sur amikinos)
> 
> 
> 
> Exact c'est vrai je l'ai oublié, de toute façon j'ai édité la liste pour rajouter encore quelques petits trucs dont des marques très peu connues, j'en ai profité pour mettre Grau


Merci,mon chien aime et digère tout!(même les cacas des chats!)je vais regarder Coetnica ,oui je savais pour les ruptures ds les marques que tu cites,et suis d'accord que Go st chères donc si je trouve aussi bien pour moins cher ,je changerais volontiers.Et en patée de temps en temps je leur donne Schésir,un avis là dessus ?

----------


## YenZ

Trouver bien pour moins cher, c'est sur que tu trouveras il y a l'embarras du choix si tu te réfères à ce qui a déjà été dit ainsi qu'à la liste postée.
Je ne connais pas Schésir, aucune idée de ce que ça vaut.

----------


## joloclo

OK,j'ai encore une question,désolée,suis allé voir sur Amikinos pour les chats du coup j'ai regardé Amikinos pour chien,elles ont une drole de forme mais l'analyse et la compo ont l'air pas mal,je ne crois pas les avoir vues citées içi,quelqu'un connait ? car mon rêve serait de commander sur un seul site au lieu d'avoir des comptes partout !! Quant aux vetos,peu st nutritionnistes et encore moins connaissent les marques dont nous parlons,ils sortent rarement de R.C,Virbac,Specific et Hill's!

----------


## YenZ

> OK,j'ai encore une question,désolée,suis allé voir sur Amikinos pour les chats du coup j'ai regardé Amikinos pour chien,elles ont une drole de forme mais l'analyse et la compo ont l'air pas mal,je ne crois pas les avoir vues citées içi,quelqu'un connait ? car mon rêve serait de commander sur un seul site au lieu d'avoir des comptes partout !! Quant aux vetos,peu st nutritionnistes et encore moins connaissent les marques dont nous parlons,ils sortent rarement de R.C,Virbac,Specific et Hill's!


Si si elles sont citées dans la liste page précédente, ce sont des "tablettes" pas des croquettes, avec un mode de cuisson spécifique (sous les 48°), perso je préfère autre chose, mais si tes chiens les aiment et supportent bien alors pourquoi pas commander chien et chat sur amikinos, sinon si le but est de commander tout au même endroit, tu peux partir sur dog lover's gold et cat lover's gold sur dcs78.fr qui est à mon avis encore meilleur !
Dans tous les cas il te faudra tester pour savoir ce que tes animaux supportent et préfèrent le plus !




> Yenz : merci pour cosequin et le temps que tu accordes systematiquement a repondre a chacun
> Pour bestshow je suis parfaitement daccord, mais normalement cest bon la future fifille aura des josera optiness =D. Jetais avec lui voir son elue cette aprzs midi et au retour jen parlais avec mes deux parents (en insistant sur les reducs de zooplus etc)et ma mere a clairzment dit que piur 2euros en plus par paquet il devait prendre mieux pour la chienne, et que si effzctivement y avait lzs bons de rzducs et tout et en plus ca livre a la maison, elle ne veut plus en entendre parler. Donc ouf pour la belle et je suis super heureuse aussi .


Bon bah c'est cool au final tu auras réussi à les convaincre, au final ils devraient s'en sortir pour pas cher avec des Josera, je n'ai pas vérifié mais par 1 ou 2 sacs de 15 kgs ça doit tourner autour des 3€/kg voir moins  ::

----------


## joloclo

Bien sûr j'ai déjà essayé DLG que je trouve trés bien,et l'ideal serait effectivement DLG et CLG lol MAIS les minous les boudent ou les gobent !!!st petites! Je crois que je vais arrêter de chercher la croq ideale ,le chien aime tout donc ce sera DLG ou Now,les chats ben Porta 21 hollistic ,First choice (si je trouve l'analyse)ou Hill's nature best(tant pis pour le maïs!!) J'avais vu aussi Clinivet mais suis incapable de retrouver l'analyse  ::  Merci pour ce post et vos réponses et bon w-e!

----------


## YenZ

Ah oui tu me l'avais déjà dit que ça allait pas la taille des dlg j'avais zappé.
Fisrt choice analyse =) http://www.amikinos.fr/index.php?pag...it=7&details=3
 (tu rentres dans une gamme, puis onglet "ingrédients et analyse")

Toutes les gammes =) http://www.amikinos.fr/pour-les-chat...ation-2-5.html

Clinivet =) http://www.clinivet-croquettes.fr/
et c'est franchement assez naze, du maïs en premier ingrédient pour chats castrés "urinary" avec un taux de 26/8 c'est n'importe quoi, et à des prix fous (et on a pas toute l'analyse, dont les minéraux).

----------


## Spirale

Bonjour,

Savez-vous quelle est la meilleure marque de croquettes pour l'insuffisance rénale ; ma chienne est sous Hill's K/D, mais la composition n'est pas terrible, y aurait-il mieux ?
Ou connaîtriez-vous un bon site où trouver des recettes de rations ménagères spécifiques à ce problème ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour faire une ration ménagère pour IR, tu utilises du blanc d'oeuf cuit et de la viande de volaille (blanc de dinde) comme source de protéines, en couplant avec du tapioca. Ca dans une recette "de base" ( = moitié source de protéines animales, moitié tapioca + légumes cuits, plus de l'huile végétale) et c'est bon. Surtout pas de levure en paillettes en complément. En fait ça donne un taux de phosphore meilleur que pas mal d'aliments médicalisés spécial IR  ::  .

----------


## Lili03

Je vous pose la question car je n'arrive pas à savoir si la marque "Tow" et Taste of the Wild" c'est pareil ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ca je peux y répondre : oui  :Smile:

----------


## joloclo

> Ah oui tu me l'avais déjà dit que ça allait pas la taille des dlg j'avais zappé.
> Fisrt choice analyse =) http://www.amikinos.fr/index.php?pag...it=7&details=3
> (tu rentres dans une gamme, puis onglet "ingrédients et analyse")
> 
> Toutes les gammes =) http://www.amikinos.fr/pour-les-chat...ation-2-5.html
> 
> Clinivet =) http://www.clinivet-croquettes.fr/
> et c'est franchement assez naze, du maïs en premier ingrédient pour chats castrés "urinary" avec un taux de 26/8 c'est n'importe quoi, et à des prix fous (et on a pas toute l'analyse, dont les minéraux).


Nan c'est moi qui suis naze lol j'ai du confondre Clinivet et Nutrivet! Donc en résumé Hill's Nature Best nourriture de poules mais analyse correcte ou First choice ou Porta 21 ??? ou  un mélange de 2 d'entre eux lol ?
Et je laisse toutou aux Now ou DLG !

----------


## Marimilie

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir en supermarché qu'il existe une nouvelle gamme de croquettes : les HeartBreakers
Dinner for One Day avec 70% de viandes à l'intérieur et sans céréales.
Vous croyez que c'est un mirage ? O_O
Par contre c'est distribué par Vitakraft alors je reste sceptique....

http://www.vitakraft.fr/les-produits...03/page/2.html

----------


## Taysa

Sachet prevu pour une journee = un repas = ca doit valoir une fortune

----------


## MuzaRègne

Après faut voir si il y a des sous produits, les boîtes de supermarché aussi sont souvent sans céréales - mais c'est pas de la viande, c'est des déchets ...

----------


## Marimilie

J'ai vu, un pack de 7 sachet, une semaine donc, c'était dans les 16€. Les sachet faisaient moins de 200g je me souviens.

http://www.heart-breakers.com/fr

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hop trouvé :

viandes et sous-produits animaux 70% (agneau 4%)

sous-produits végétaux

légumes

levures

inuline 1%

substances minérales (tetranatrium diphosphate 0.1 %)



= de la merde  ::  .


Et aussi comme dit Taysa oui, ça doit être bien cher en plus.


Edit :



> J'ai vu, un pack de 7 sachet, une semaine donc, c'était dans les 16. Les sachet faisaient moins de 200g je me souviens.


Oui donc 12  du kg, PAS MAL  ::

----------


## Marimilie

Un mirage donc ^^

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ce qui me débecte c'est l'argument "sans céréales" écrit en gros, ils surfent sur la vague pour vendre la même merde qu'avant encore plus cher, mais quelle honte.

----------


## joloclo

> Ce qui me débecte c'est l'argument "sans céréales" écrit en gros, ils surfent sur la vague pour vendre la même merde qu'avant encore plus cher, mais quelle honte.


Tout à fait!! Idem pour la pub de la T.V soit-disant conseillé par des vétos!!hélas les gens y croient!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Non non, c'est inuline !

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,
> 
> Savez-vous quelle est la meilleure marque de croquettes pour l'insuffisance rénale ; ma chienne est sous Hill's K/D, mais la composition n'est pas terrible, y aurait-il mieux ?
> Ou connaîtriez-vous un bon site où trouver des recettes de rations ménagères spécifiques à ce problème ?


Sur un des sites parlant du barf, barf.ch ou b-a-r-f.com je crois tu devrais réussir à trouver ça. 




> Ce qui me débecte c'est l'argument "sans céréales" écrit en gros, ils surfent sur la vague pour vendre la même merde qu'avant encore plus cher, mais quelle honte.


+1 c'est plus qu'honteux, mais en même temps venant des marques distribuées dans les supermarchés rien n'est étonnant...




> jai bien lu, y a ecrit "insuline" dans les ingrzdients Oo
> 
> Yenz : josera par 30kg cest 2,50/kg
> Mais ca rzste un peu plus cher que ses best show quil prenait via leducatzur canin et comme son veto (un imbecile selon moi)a dit que cetait du bon ...
> Oui sur le papier jai gagné. Maintenant attendre quils commandent pour solder la rzussite ! =D


Oui ça reste plus cher mais ils en donneront moins, donc au final c'est bien Josera qui est moins cher  :: 
Et un éducateur qui vend sa merde en faisant croire que c'est bon ça aussi c'est honteux, ils feraient bien au passage de changer d'éducateur et de véto ! (ou aller en club pour l'éducation, de préférence de l'éducation positive, ça leur coutera bien moins cher et ça sera bien mieux !)
Et comme le disait MuzaRègne c'est bien de l'inuline (comme dans Ziwipeak par exemple) et non pas de l'insuline ce qui n'a rien à voir.

----------


## irish55

qui donne des croquettes pedigree pal ?
vu l'augmentation de la nourriture pour nos animaux , je me demande si je peux melanger du haut de gamme avec un peu de pedigree ?

----------


## Fahn

J'ai fusionné votre question avec ce sujet déjà existant.

----------


## TillidieBT

Bonjour,
premier message sur ce forum, je vais sans doute me faire rappeler à l'ordre, présentation à venir promis.

Je tenais à participer à ce sujet et j'ai aussi une question.
Je suis sur du sans céréales avec mes chiens depuis quasiment le début (2007) d'abord Orijen puis Acana puis ToW, 
ayant eu un léger différent (toujours réglé mais ça se fera tôt ou tard et d'une manière ou d'une autre) avec ces chères personnes de la société qui importe les marques citées (dont au final un refus de vente), j'ai testé Artemis (bof) là je suis sur du Nutrivet (trop cher pour ce que c'est) j'ai du Brit care Venisson pour mélanger avec ceux qui ont besoin de plus d'apport calorique mais je ne choisirai pas cela en seule marque (même importateur que orijen etc) bref, failli me laisser tenter par DLG suite à un devis intéressant de la part du fabricant mais les fdp doublent presque la facture, je veux bien nourrir correctement mes chiens mais pas me faire ***** par les transporteurs.

En résulte que je vois comme vous les nouvelles croquettes Purizon, je me dis d'abord vu le paquet c'est de l'orijen bis donc même problème puis non c'est anglais, ah, mais personne ne les vend à part zooplus et surtout rien sur internet à leur sujet, je trouve ça bizarre quand même.

Ma question, j'ai acheté du Now puppy pour mes chiots, je veux ce qu'il se fait de mieux mais avec un taux de prot "normal", une nourriture qui ne "favorise" pas la croissance plus que de raison. Y-a-t-il plus "équilibré" ?

----------


## Taysa

Maxima cotecnica !!!

----------


## Fahn

Nutrivet, c'est pas trop cher pour ce que c'est, au contraire. C'est, selon moi, de même qualité qu'Acana ou TOTW, mais vachement moins cher quand même (pour certaines gammes en tout cas).

----------


## TillidieBT

j'ai oublié de préciser qu'à ma commande précédente, printemps 2011, le sac m'était revenu à 29,50€ ht livré

pour Cotecnica, ya moyen de commander direct en Espagne chez eux ?

----------


## Taysa

Je doute fort vu que NCLN et LCDC ont l'exclusivitée en france.

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,
> premier message sur ce forum, je vais sans doute me faire rappeler à l'ordre, présentation à venir promis.
> 
> Je tenais à participer à ce sujet et j'ai aussi une question.
> Je suis sur du sans céréales avec mes chiens depuis quasiment le début (2007) d'abord Orijen puis Acana puis ToW, 
> ayant eu un léger différent (toujours réglé mais ça se fera tôt ou tard et d'une manière ou d'une autre) avec ces chères personnes de la société qui importe les marques citées (dont au final un refus de vente), j'ai testé Artemis (bof) là je suis sur du Nutrivet (trop cher pour ce que c'est) j'ai du Brit care Venisson pour mélanger avec ceux qui ont besoin de plus d'apport calorique mais je ne choisirai pas cela en seule marque (même importateur que orijen etc) bref, failli me laisser tenter par DLG suite à un devis intéressant de la part du fabricant mais les fdp doublent presque la facture, je veux bien nourrir correctement mes chiens mais pas me faire ***** par les transporteurs.
> 
> En résulte que je vois comme vous les nouvelles croquettes Purizon, je me dis d'abord vu le paquet c'est de l'orijen bis donc même problème puis non c'est anglais, ah, mais personne ne les vend à part zooplus et surtout rien sur internet à leur sujet, je trouve ça bizarre quand même.
> 
> Ma question, j'ai acheté du Now puppy pour mes chiots, je veux ce qu'il se fait de mieux mais avec un taux de prot "normal", une nourriture qui ne "favorise" pas la croissance plus que de raison. Y-a-t-il plus "équilibré" ?


Le problème si je comprends bien est que tu es en litige avec NiD France pour ne pas le citer (ce que je peux comprendre vu certains problèmes d'import avec eux), et que tu ne veux pas partir sur orijen, acana, totw, brit care venaison (qui est moins bien que les autres à mon avis) mais NiD france rentre bcp de marques sans céréales et c'est difficile de ne pas bosser avec eux pour du sans céréales.

Tu parles de Nutrivet, c'est bien la gamme  Instinct ? Car c'est un bon produit mais peut-être assez cher, faudrait voir en direct avec Nutrivet mais 1 palette ça me semble trop peu pour "bosser" avec eux.
DLG tu parles des gammes "passion" (tout nouveau et sans céréales) mais très cher, ou le normal (avec riz brun) qui est effectivement aux alentour de 30  HT le sac en prenant environ 1 palette (soit 1 tonne de mémoire)
Tu peux contacter le fabricant en hollande pour DLG et voir si ça serait pas moins cher, sinon si tu veux du sans céréales sans passer par Nid france ça va être très difficile, c'est soit Nutrivet, soit DLG, soit Cotecnica, soit Applaws, ou Purizon.

Cotecnica ça m'étonnerait que tu puisses commander en direct car il faut normalement obligatoirement passer par l'importateur, les fabricants n'autorisent pas d'autres personnes à commander en direct, mais tu peux toujours les contacter et voir avec eux, ou passer par NCLN qui est l'importateur de Cotecnica.
Pour Applaws tu peux les contacter aussi et voir (ça vient de GB), sinon c'est dispo sur le site mediicanimal.
Pour Purizon c'est normal que ce soit pas connu et qu'on en parle pas, ça vient tout juste de sortir, et à mon avis c'est la marque de zooplus, développée à leur demande et distribuée uniquement chez eux, je n'ai pas trouvé le site du fabricant, faudrait que tu contactes zooplus en direct pour voir si c'est bien leur marque et quels prix ils peuvent te faire en fonction de la quantité que tu souhaites.

Now ça m'étonne que ça t'intéresse car c'est très très cher, et à mon avis pas assez riche pour la croissance de chiots (petites ou grandes races), en gros c'est bcp trop cher pour ce que c'est, si tu cherches malgré tout des alternatives tu as Farrado dans le même style sur seulementnaturel, mais c'est assez cher aussi !

Ce n'est pas parce que tu choisiras une marque plus riche comme Orijen par exemple, que tes chiots auront une croissance trop rapide, après si c'est des grandes races effectivement je choisirais un aliment modérément riche comme Acana, Farrado ou DLG, mais tu as peu d'alternatives surtout si tu souhaites payer environ 30/HT par sac.

Quant au port c'est LE soucis, ça sera toujours très cher, que ce soit Nid France ou un autre, c'est pourquoi parfois il peut être plus intéressant de passer par l'importateur que par le fabricant lui-même (toujours à l'étranger), mais tu commandes combien de sacs/an et tu as une meute de combien de chiens et de quelles races pour vouloir commander autant ??




> j'ai oublié de préciser qu'à ma commande précédente, printemps 2011, le sac m'était revenu à 29,50 ht livré
> 
> pour Cotecnica, ya moyen de commander direct en Espagne chez eux ?


Faut voir directement avec eux, mais ça m'étonnerait bcp qu'ils acceptent, ça coute rien d'essayer !

PS : regarde la liste des sans céréales et avec céréales page 198 ça te donnera une idée de ce qui se fait !

----------


## TillidieBT

Bonsoir YenZ
merci pour cette réponse très complète.
en effet ce cher Ronald et moi sommes en litige sur le remboursement de 3 sacs reçus troués par des SOURIS.
Bref c'est pas le sujet mais je connais personne qui soit satisfait de bosser avec nid... J'ai plutôt des anecdotes assez velues à leur sujet.

Nutrivet Instinct oui, mes chiens sont pas fan plus que ça. Commander une palette, raisonnablement aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus la même trésorerie qu'il y a 18 mois c'est donc impossible; 20~25 sacs oui.
DLG avec riz, devis par le fabricant aux pays bas oui, mais 200€ de port pour 20 sacs euh.. (pas demandé en France vu les tarifs annoncés sur les sites)

Après j'avoue je cherche ptet le mouton à 5 pattes, ne souhaitant si possible pas de poulet et besoin d'une gamme poisson pour une de mes femelles.

Cotecnica je peux voir avec un ami espagnol et gérer le transport. Mais je vais contacter NCLN d'abord.
Concernant zooplus, c'est l'idée que j'ai aussi, je leur écris dès ce soir.

Now est très cher oui, mais pour une croquettes chiot je me fiche du prix, c'est qqs sacs qqs mois..

J'ai 4 bull terriers miniatures une standard, je garde deux chiots que j'ai en ce moment.

Merci pour cette liste fort utile que j'ai bien entendu lue avant de m'inscrire.

----------


## YenZ

De rien, et concernant NiD je me doute que tu as des anecdotes croustillantes à leur sujet, moi aussi d'ailleurs, c'est même sa femme qui tient le site pets-animalia, ou comment vendre en direct aux particuliers les produits que son mari importe, tout en faisant de la concurrence aux autres sites à qui son mari vend... Facile quand on a une position de monopole !  :: 
L'histoire des souris t'es pas le seul à qui ça arrive, et question geste commercial tu peux toujours attendre vu que NiD s'en fout royalement, y compris de ses "distributeurs"... alors un "simple" client imagine.

C'est clair que c'est un peu chercher le mouton à 5 pattes, d'autant plus si il faut que tu évites le poulet et que tu aies une gamme poisson alors c'est carrément l'enfer...
Cotecnica, en grain free, ya pas de poisson et que du poulet (juste 1 gamme adulte et 1 chiots), Purizon ya ce qu'il te faut (mais avec poulet) à voir avec zooplus, et sinon ya toujours Applaws mais pour 20/25 sacs à part voir avec medicanimal sinon je vois pas (en direct pour 25 sacs c'est pas la peine), mais ça reste cher et il n'y a pas de poisson.
Tu as toujours Farrado qui correspondrait, à la fois dans les taux et ya une gamme poisson, mais niveau tarifs c'est assez élevé mais moins cher que Nöw.
Tiens nous au courant si tu arrives à trouver ton bonheur et si une ou plusieurs marques nous ont échappé  ::

----------


## Poska

Je ne sais pas si vous pouvez m'aider pour les dosages?
J'ai toujours donné les doses "au feeling" selon chaque chien, sans trop me tromper à chaque fois, mais avec le sans céréales je suis un peu paumée, les dosages n'ont rien à voir apparemment... et leur tableau n'est pas vraiment clair!
Sur une chienne de 22-23kg qui a plusieurs kilos à reprendre et qui a une activité normale, vous donneriez environ combien de grammes par jour? (Nutrivet instinct nutritive & health).

----------


## Taysa

260-280 GR ! 

tu adaptes suivant les crottes etc  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

260-280 GR ! 

tu adaptes suivant les crottes etc  ::

----------


## Poska

Ah oui j'avais raison de demander, je donne beaucoup trop! C'est par jour? Donc 130-140 par repas si je donne en 2 fois, la gamelle va me sembler vide  :: 
Merci!

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour le sans céréales, je crois que Yenz préconisait 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme/jour, à adapter en fonction de chaque individu bien-sûr, les métabolismes varient d'un chien à l'autre mais ça permet de donner une base.

----------


## Poska

D'accord merci je note ça précieusement  ::

----------


## Taysa

> Ah oui j'avais raison de demander, je donne beaucoup trop! C'est par jour? Donc 130-140 par repas si je donne en 2 fois, la gamelle va me sembler vide 
> Merci!


Oui ca fais rien du tout !

C'est ce que je donne a taysa qui fais le meme poids j'oscille entre 260 et 280 suivant son activitee  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou, ils ont changé la compo des arden grange que je prends :

*Ingrédients*
Agneau (viande séchée d'agneau 30% min, agneau frais 17.5 %), riz (26%), maïs, graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave,* hydrolysats de poulet*, oeuf entier déshydraté, graines de lin, farine de poisson, huile de poisson, levure, FOS prébiotique, MOS prébiotique, extrait de yucca, glucosamine, MSM, chondroïtine, canneberges, nucléotides. 
*Valeur nutritionelle*

Protéines brutes 25%, Matières graisses brutes 16%, *Cendres brutes 8.5%*, *Cellulose brute 2.5%*, Humidité 8%, Omega-6 3,26%, Oméga-3 0.71%,* Calcium 1,6%, Phosphore P 0.9%*, Cuivre 20 mg /kg (sous la forme de sulfate de cuivre).
*
**Additifs nutritionnels par kg :*

*Vitamines :* Vitamine A 18 000 UI, vitamine D3 1 300 UI, vitamine E 126 UI.
*Éléments à l'état de traces:* Chélate de zinc d'acide aminé hydraté 250 mg, monohydrate de sulfate de zinc 208 mg, monohydrate de sulfate ferreux 125mg, monohydrate de sulfate de manganèse 87 mg, pentahydrate de sulfate de cuivre 30 mg, chélate de cuivre d'acide aminé hydraté 25 mg, iodate de calcium anhydre 1,8 mg, sélénite de sodium 0,5 mg. Antioxydants (stabilisés avec des extraits de romarin et des extraits riches en tocophérols).

Energie 415 cals/100g


C'est moins bien qu'avant ou c'est moi qui rêve ?


compo d'avant :
Ingrédients
Viande séchée d'agneau (30% minimum), riz entier (26% minimum), maïs entier, graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave, levure de bière séchée, oeuf en poudre, farine de poisson, graines de lin, huile de poisson, minéraux, vitamines, nucleotides, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS) prébiotiques, manno-oligosaccharides (MOS) prébiotiques, extrait d'airelle, sulfate de chondroitine, sulfate de glucosamine, méthyl-sulfonyle-méthane (MSM), extrait de yucca. Conservée avec un mélange de tocophérols et d'extrait de romarin.

Valeur nutritionelle
Protéines brutes 25 %, Matières graisses brutes 16 %, Cendres brutes 6 %, Cellulose brute 2 %, Humidité 8%, Omega-6 3,5%, Oméga-3 0,4%, Vitamine A 15.000 UI/kg, Vitamine D3 1.500 UI/ kg, Vitamine E 80 UI/kg, Calcium 1,53%, Phosphore P 1,1%, Cuivre 20 mg /kg (sous la forme de sulfate de cuivre).

Energie 415 cals/100g

----------


## TillidieBT

Bonjour,

réponse de zooplus pour 30 sacs: nous avons un programme commande groupée blabla 5% blabla
et beh .. fidèle à eux même. et pas de précision à savoir si c'est leur marque ou pas.

Bonne fin de journée !

----------


## MuzaRègne

> pour le sans céréales, je crois que Yenz préconisait 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme/jour, à adapter en fonction de chaque individu bien-sûr, les métabolismes varient d'un chien à l'autre mais ça permet de donner une base.


"Sans céréales" ça ne veut pas dire grand chose en soi, il y a des différences importantes entre un applaws et un TOTW par exemple, il vaut mieux tout bêtement se baser sur les recommandations du fabricant, et ensuite adapter selon l'état des chiens. Ou calculer la ration sinon, mais bon, les doses indiquées sur les paquets sont calculées de la même façon normalement, ça sert à rien de s'embêter - sauf par exemple si on veut donner un aliment puppy à un adulte, ou le contraire, donc les dosages ne seront pas indiqués pour cette catégorie de chiens.

----------


## Jalna

Que pensez vous de cette composition de croquettes ? Elles sont pour chiots.

Merci.

Fabriqué sans : Blé et céréales, contenant du gluten, Soja, Produits laitiers.


Composition:
Farine de viande de volaille(24 %), pauvre en cendres (6,5 %); Riz (23  %); Maïs; Farine de hareng (6 %); Graisse de volaille; Huile végétale,  raffinée; Poudre doeuf (2,5 %); gélatine hydrolysée (2,5 %); Levure de  bière; Gruau de caroube; Betterave rapée déshydratée; Foie de volaille  (hydrolysé); Graine de chia; Graines de lin; Phosphate dicalcique;  Chlorure de sodium;
Chlorure de potassium

Doù proviennent les protéines ?

80 % protéines animales (60 % Volaille, 15 % Poisson,
5 % gélatine hydrolysée) 20 % protéines végétales

----------


## Fahn

Du maïs, c'est pas top quand même.
Tu connais le prix de ces croquettes? Ce sont lesquelles?

----------


## lealouboy

Je viens d'aller voir les platinum lamb&rice mais le rapport Ca/P = 1.38, ça fait beaucoup quand même ...

1.8 de calcium et 1.3 de phosphore...


J'avoue que je ne sais plus que choisir pour avoir de la bonne croquette ET que ça convienne à Coyot Boy  :: 

Je cherche une gamme agneau+riz, puisque ça semble lui convenir, mais plus chez Arden Grange puisqu'ils rajoutent de la merdouille dans les croquettes et augmentent le prix en plus !!!!! Enfin c'est plus subtil, le prix ne change pas mais les sacs passent de 15 à 12 kg  ::

----------


## Fahn

C'est quoi ton budget Lea? Tu as déjà regardé les Nutrivet?

----------


## pomku

Bonjour Lealouboy,
Je ne sais pas si tu as déjà testé les Exclusive of Gosbi lamb & rice... Mais c'est plutôt pas mal en composition et en rapport qualité/prix. 
 Un de mes chiens (super difficile) en raffole !

----------


## Taysa

Les gosbi agneau sont tres bien !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les gosbi agneau sont tres bien !

----------


## lealouboy

> C'est quoi ton budget Lea? Tu as déjà regardé les Nutrivet?


Ben le budget tant pis, j'en prends avec céréales car les sans céréales ne passent pas chez Coyot  :: 

Nutrivet, je n'ai pas vu de gamme agneau, si ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok je vais voir les Gosbi de suite  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

Je ne sais pas, je t'avoue que je n'ai pas regardé  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Je ne sais pas, je t'avoue que je n'ai pas regardé


 :: 

nan y en a pas  :: 


Gosbi, ça semble pas mal  :Smile:  Je pense que je vais encore regarder et si je ne trouve pas mieux, je vais commander 15kg pour mélanger aux arden grange ancienne recette qu'il me reste !!!!!

----------


## Fahn

Voilà, c'était mon conseil pourri du jour  ::

----------


## lealouboy

mais naaaaaaaaaan  :: 

Nutrivet, en plus, ça semble être un super produit mais il me faut d'abord un produit equivalent aux croquettes que j'ai actuellement afin de pouvoir assurer pour Coyot Boy  :Smile: 
Je ne peux teste d'autres croquettes que si j'ai une base sûre et certaine tolérée par lui  ::

----------


## pomku

> nan y en a pas 
> 
> 
> Gosbi, ça semble pas mal  Je pense que je vais encore regarder et si je ne trouve pas mieux, je vais commander 15kg pour mélanger aux arden grange ancienne recette qu'il me reste !!!!!


Chez NCLN, tu peux commander des échantillons de Gosbi... Ça te permettra de savoir si ton loulou aime sans te coller de suite un sac de 15 kg. J'avais fait ça, ça m'a permis de repérer les Gosbi idéales pour mon petit chieur d'amour  ::

----------


## Taysa

tu trouveras pas mieux que le gosbi, rapport qualitée prix au top !
meme si bon avec la livraison ca monte un peu les tarifs c'est une des meilleurs marques avec cereales !

----------


## lealouboy

> Chez NCLN, tu peux commander des échantillons de Gosbi... Ça te permettra de savoir si ton loulou aime sans te coller de suite un sac de 15 kg. J'avais fait ça, ça m'a permis de repérer les Gosbi idéales pour mon petit chieur d'amour


Merci pour ton conseil  :Smile:  

Mais bon j'ai 2 chiennes aussi, elles n'ont pas de soucis particulier et une sur les 2 est capable de bouffer des cailloux pour peu que tu les mettes dans sa gamelle  :: 
Les 15 kg ne seront jamais perdus  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> tu trouveras pas mieux que le gosbi, rapport qualitée prix au top !
> meme si bon avec la livraison ca monte un peu les tarifs c'est une des meilleurs marques avec cereales !


ok bon ben je vais commander dès la semaine prochaine alors (quand j'aurais mon salaire parce que là les impôts m'ont essorée  ::  )


Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils  :Smile:

----------


## Antartica

Platinium donnant des selles molles à Guizmo, j'ai commandé des Maxima... à voir! ;-)

----------


## YenZ

> Coucou, ils ont changé la compo des arden grange que je prends :
> 
> *Ingrédients*
> Agneau (viande séchée d'agneau 30% min, agneau frais 17.5 %), riz (26%), maïs, graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave,* hydrolysats de poulet*, oeuf entier déshydraté, graines de lin, farine de poisson, huile de poisson, levure, FOS prébiotique, MOS prébiotique, extrait de yucca, glucosamine, MSM, chondroïtine, canneberges, nucléotides. 
> *Valeur nutritionelle*
> 
> Protéines brutes 25%, Matières graisses brutes 16%, *Cendres brutes 8.5%*, *Cellulose brute 2.5%*, Humidité 8%, Omega-6 3,26%, Oméga-3 0.71%,* Calcium 1,6%, Phosphore P 0.9%*, Cuivre 20 mg /kg (sous la forme de sulfate de cuivre).
> *
> **Additifs nutritionnels par kg :*
> ...


Perso je préfère l'ancienne même si il semble il y avoir un peu plus de viande dans la nouvelle, mais les taux de minéraux et cendres montent en flèche, et le rapport Ca/P est assez déséquilibré, surtout si ils ont réduit de 15 à 12 kgs alors ça revient vraiment cher au final...

Pour coyot, Gosbi qu'on t'a conseillé serait un très bon choix si il supporte  :: 




> Bonjour,
> 
> réponse de zooplus pour 30 sacs: nous avons un programme commande groupée blabla 5% blabla
> et beh .. fidèle à eux même. et pas de précision à savoir si c'est leur marque ou pas.
> 
> Bonne fin de journée !


C'est pourquoi il faut que tu les appelles et que tu aies le mail ou le téléphone d'un responsable pour parler en direct avec quelqu'un qui peut te répondre par rapport à tes quantités et l'origine de la marque, car le simple "sav" c'est du copier coller sans aucune explications.




> Que pensez vous de cette composition de croquettes ? Elles sont pour chiots.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Fabriqué sans : Blé et céréales, contenant du gluten, Soja, Produits laitiers.
> 
> 
> Composition:
> Farine de viande de volaille(24 %), pauvre en cendres (6,5 %); Riz (23  %); Maïs; Farine de hareng (6 %); Graisse de volaille; Huile végétale,  raffinée; Poudre doeuf (2,5 %); gélatine hydrolysée (2,5 %); Levure de  bière; Gruau de caroube; Betterave rapée déshydratée; Foie de volaille  (hydrolysé); Graine de chia; Graines de lin; Phosphate dicalcique;  Chlorure de sodium;
> ...


C'est quoi comme marque qu'on ait l'analyse complète ??

----------


## pomku

> C'est quoi comme marque qu'on ait l'analyse complète ??


Ce n'est pas moi qui ai posé la question mais il me semble que c'est la compo des Balcando . J'avais regardé leur site  il y a quelque temps pour trouver des croquettes senior pour mon gros petit chien... (et, pour info, je suis une grande  malade, je retiens tout ce que je lis...);

----------


## mzelle_yoko

J'ai essayé de trouver Josera poulet et riz en allemagne, mais en fait c'est une gamme spécialement faite pour la france ? Je ne l'ai meme pas trouvée sur le site de Josera.
Je pense que je vais commander Josera. Nutrivet me semble quand meme tres riche pour un chien qui aura une activité normale (meme limite pepere).

----------


## lealouboy

Merci beaucoup YenZ  :Smile:

----------


## Poska

> Bonjour,
> 
> réponse de zooplus pour 30 sacs: nous avons un programme commande groupée blabla 5% blabla
> et beh .. fidèle à eux même. et pas de précision à savoir si c'est leur marque ou pas.
> 
> Bonne fin de journée !


Purizon est fabriqué par Matina gmbh selon ce qui écrit sur leur paquet.

----------


## Poupoune 73

il me semble que gmbh est l'équivalent de "sarl" en français, ça serait donc une marque allemande?

----------


## YenZ

Merci pour l'info Poska, effectivement j'ai trouvé ça

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-healt...r-arrived.html

Sinon plus de résultats

https://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&sa=X&ei...w=1366&bih=587

----------


## Fahn

> J'ai essayé de trouver Josera poulet et riz en allemagne, mais en fait c'est une gamme spécialement faite pour la france ? Je ne l'ai meme pas trouvée sur le site de Josera.
> Je pense que je vais commander Josera. Nutrivet me semble quand meme tres riche pour un chien qui aura une activité normale (meme limite pepere).


Deux de mes chiens sont de grosses feignasses, ils ne se lèvent que pour manger, se promener et aller faire leurs besoins, mis à part ça ils roupillent.
Ils n'ont pas pris de poids avec les Nutrivet, il suffit d'ajuster un peu la dose.

----------


## loup-blanc

> J'ai essayé de trouver Josera poulet et riz en allemagne, mais en fait c'est une gamme spécialement faite pour la france ? Je ne l'ai meme pas trouvée sur le site de Josera.
> Je pense que je vais commander Josera. Nutrivet me semble quand meme tres riche pour un chien qui aura une activité normale (meme limite pepere).


http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/j...-en-15-kg.html

Moi je prends du Pro Plan depuis que j'avais mon premier chien guide et là je continue avec Taji, aucun problème de peau, poil brillant et bonne santé.

----------


## Poska

> Merci pour l'info Poska, effectivement j'ai trouvé ça
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-healt...r-arrived.html
> 
> Sinon plus de résultats
> 
> https://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&sa=X&ei...w=1366&bih=587


Sur le paquet j'ai l'adresse du site: http://www.matinagmbh.de/ ainsi qu'un mail de contact.
C'est "made in EU/UK".
Pour le reste, je n'y connais rien...

----------


## mofo

Et bien moi, avec les précieux conseils de YenZ, ça sera GOSBI senior après avoir terminé mon stock de now senior pour mon lab.  Les now sont chères, beaucoup de selles, et besoin de 380 à 400g par jour pour maintenir un poids de 30 kg.
Je vais donc tenter le gosbi senior (13% de matières grasses, taux idéal pour mon lab car avec d'anciennes croquettes avec 15-16% sa prise de sang n'était pas bonne) les now sont à 10% de Mg, donc j'augmente légèrement.

Du coup je donnerai aussi gosbi senior à mon petit croisé (7 ans stérilisé et faible activité).  NCLN ne commercialise plus de sac de 3kg car peu demandé...sinon je lui aurait pris les lamb ou chicken.  pensez vous que d'autres sites proposeront cette marque en 3kg ou 6kg à l'avenir ?

----------


## Jalna

Oui c'est ça, tu devrais te lancer dans un truc de mémoire  ::

----------


## joloclo

Coucou,j'ai dû passer mon loulou aux médicalisées pdt un certaintemps,et je venais juste d'entamer un gros sac de Gö,je voudrais le donner à un pauvre chien peu et mal nourri du village qui me fait de la peine,mais le sac est ouvert depuis pas mal de temps,et vu que ce st des conservateurs naturels,je ne veux pas le rendre malade!Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Au pire il y reste peu de vitamines et de minéraux mais çà ne le rendra pas malade pour autant.

----------


## joloclo

OK,vu la m°°°° qu'il mange, quand son maitre pense à le nourrir!,je me disais bien que ça ne le rendrait pas malade mais bon je préfère être sûre,merci.

----------


## YenZ

> Ce n'est pas moi qui ai posé la question mais il me semble que c'est la compo des Balcando . J'avais regardé leur site  il y a quelque temps pour trouver des croquettes senior pour mon gros petit chien... (et, pour info, je suis une grande  malade, je retiens tout ce que je lis...);


J'ai la même maladie que toi  :: 
Exact c'est bien Belcando, et Jalna tu trouveras bien mieux vu la compo, surtout qu'il y avait eu une histoire de sacs pourris et de chiots malades sur l'ancienne formule je crois.
Surtout qu'il n'y a que 24 à 29% de prot pour des chiots selon les gammes, à mon avis clairement pas assez, bref c'est surement pas mauvais en soit, mais loin d'être la panacée non plus.




> J'ai essayé de trouver Josera poulet et riz en allemagne, mais en fait c'est une gamme spécialement faite pour la france ? Je ne l'ai meme pas trouvée sur le site de Josera.
> Je pense que je vais commander Josera. Nutrivet me semble quand meme tres riche pour un chien qui aura une activité normale (meme limite pepere).


+1 avec Fahn, ce n'est pas parce que son activité sera normale que Nutrivet le fera grossir, c'est juste de meilleure qualité et plus équilibré en minéraux que Josera poulet/riz, mais si ton budget ne te permet pas plus alors pourquoi pas.




> http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/j...-en-15-kg.html
> 
> Moi je prends du Pro Plan depuis que j'avais mon premier chien guide et là je continue avec Taji, aucun problème de peau, poil brillant et bonne santé.


Oui tu as surement de bons résultats, mais la compo est une pure daube (par rapport au prix, on est bien d'accord ya bien bien pire), surement pas un produit à conseiller, et encore moins vu son prix.




> Sur le paquet j'ai l'adresse du site: http://www.matinagmbh.de/ ainsi qu'un mail de contact.
> C'est "made in EU/UK".
> Pour le reste, je n'y connais rien...


Ouais bah j'ai rien trouvé, au final c'est surement zooplus qui a demandé à cette société de développer Purizon pour eux avec leur cahier des charges (comme Nutrivet qui propose de créer une croquette sur mesure pour n'importe qui), et à priori Matina fait déjà bcp de marques, dont Lukkulus assez connu.




> Coucou,j'ai dû passer mon loulou aux médicalisées pdt un certaintemps,et je venais juste d'entamer un gros sac de Gö,je voudrais le donner à un pauvre chien peu et mal nourri du village qui me fait de la peine,mais le sac est ouvert depuis pas mal de temps,et vu que ce st des conservateurs naturels,je ne veux pas le rendre malade!Vous en pensez quoi ?


Si c'est pas ouvert depuis X temps ça va ya pas de soucis, puis ya surement plus de risques à ce qu'il soit malade de ne pas manger, de manger de la merde, ou de faire les poubelles, qu'à manger un sac entamé ouvert depuis quelques temps (plusieurs mois ?)

----------


## joloclo

YenZ,oui 2 ou 3 mois je pense,sac ouvert mais dans container fermé,je l'avais proposé,gratuitement bien sûr,à quelqu'un qui ne l'a jamais pris,et j'y ai repensé ce matin en portant une friandise au pauvre loulou  ::

----------


## YenZ

bah ça passe sans soucis 2/3 mois, en admettant que son maitre veuille bien les lui donner... ou si tu lui amènes carrément la gamelle chaque jour au loulou !

----------


## joloclo

Nan il lui donnera du moment que c'est gratos,il va même venir les chercher! Vais pas raconter ma life sur ce post,mais ce chien est mon regret,il a été abandonné sur le parking,je l'ai emmené chez le véto,pas de puce évidement,vrai Griffon de max 1 an que je ne pouvais pas garder ni m'occuper le soir même et hélas un mec du village l'a récupéré,il n'a pas une belle vie et avec une amie on s'etait promis de le kidnapper lol et de le faire adopter,mais des imponderables ont rendu cela impossible ,alors je surveille,lui fait des calins et lui donne des friandises ou des croq quand il s'échappe! ::

----------


## pomku

> J'ai la même maladie que toi


Ah ouais ? C'est moche   ::  Et tu retiens aussi tout ce qu'on te dit ? (c'est chiant pour les autres ça parce que quand ils mentent, ben on le sait, vu qu'on se rappelle que, six mois plus tôt,  ils nous ont dit le contraire de ce qu'il viennent de dire...). Et t'as des surnoms ? Moi j'ai été "G5", maintenant, c'est "To"...  :: 

Au fait, désolée pour le HS... Mille excuses.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et si tu lui fournissais des croquettes tout le  temps au mec ? En jonglant sur les promos ZOOPLUS ... BOSH fait des trucs pas mal et pas cher (pour des sauvetages). Cà fait des sacs de 15 kg autour de 27 euros et franchement les chiens sont en bon état, j'en aide pas mal autour de moi avec ce système (pas des mauvais maîtres, dans maîtres dans le souci).

----------


## joloclo

Lui fournir peut-être pas,pour differentes raisons,mais je vais lui proposer de les lui commander en même temps que les miennesC'est quoi le truc "pas bon" ds Now ?? car mon chien est au Now ou DLG ,merci.

----------


## lyric64

Bonjour tout le monde!

une petite question me turlupine??? j'aimerais commander mes TOTW Stream, sur le site Zooplus mais Espagnol parce que moins cher,mais je viens de lire "farine de poisson" est ce normal? la fabrication se fait bien aux USA non?merci

----------


## TillidieBT

à propos des légers soucis rencontrés par l'usine Diamonds qui produit les croquettes TotW :
http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutFD.../UCM304252.pdf

----------


## YenZ

> Ah ouais ? C'est moche   Et tu retiens aussi tout ce qu'on te dit ? (c'est chiant pour les autres ça parce que quand ils mentent, ben on le sait, vu qu'on se rappelle que, six mois plus tôt,  ils nous ont dit le contraire de ce qu'il viennent de dire...). Et t'as des surnoms ? Moi j'ai été "G5", maintenant, c'est "To"... 
> 
> Au fait, désolée pour le HS... Mille excuses.


Ouais c'est moche, surtout quand tu te souviens qu'on t'a raconté n'importe quoi, ou que tu peux "ouvrir le livre" pour cartonner quelqu'un par rapport à ce qu'il a fait quelques temps avant, si en plus tu combines avec la rancune alors c'est mort  :: 
Pas de surnom pour moi, mais "To" ça m'irait bien aussi  :: 




> Nan il lui donnera du moment que c'est gratos,il va même venir les chercher! Vais pas raconter ma life sur ce post,mais ce chien est mon regret,il a été abandonné sur le parking,je l'ai emmené chez le véto,pas de puce évidement,vrai Griffon de max 1 an que je ne pouvais pas garder ni m'occuper le soir même et hélas un mec du village l'a récupéré,il n'a pas une belle vie et avec une amie on s'etait promis de le kidnapper lol et de le faire adopter,mais des imponderables ont rendu cela impossible ,alors je surveille,lui fait des calins et lui donne des friandises ou des croq quand il s'échappe!


Pauvre loulou  :: 
Comme disait corrinebergeron tu pourrais essayer d'inciter le mec à acheter quelque chose de pas cher mais au moins le loulou serait nourri, ou carrément acheter pour lui histoire d'être sur que ce soit fait.





> Et si tu lui fournissais des croquettes tout le  temps au mec ? En jonglant sur les promos ZOOPLUS ... BOSH fait des trucs pas mal et pas cher (pour des sauvetages). Cà fait des sacs de 15 kg autour de 27 euros et franchement les chiens sont en bon état, j'en aide pas mal autour de moi avec ce système (pas des mauvais maîtres, dans maîtres dans le souci).


Ouais c'est une bonne idée, sinon il y a, pour à peu près le même prix, surement mieux, genre les outdog 500 de chez décathlon qu'on peut aussi commander en ligne.




> Lui fournir peut-être pas,pour differentes raisons,mais je vais lui proposer de les lui commander en même temps que les miennesC'est quoi le truc "pas bon" ds Now ?? car mon chien est au Now ou DLG ,merci.


Leur prix très prohibitif, avec une compo qui contient pas mal de glucides au final, bref c'est pas mauvais, c'est juste bcp bcp trop cher pour ce que c'est réellement.




> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> une petite question me turlupine??? j'aimerais commander mes TOTW Stream, sur le site Zooplus mais Espagnol parce que moins cher,mais je viens de lire "farine de poisson" est ce normal? la fabrication se fait bien aux USA non?merci


Oui c'est bien la société Diamond aux usa, et oui c'est normal pour la farine de poisson.




> à propos des légers soucis rencontrés par l'usine Diamonds qui produit les croquettes TotW :
> http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutFD.../UCM304252.pdf


Oui on en a déjà parlé plusieurs dizaines de pages en arrière, mais les lots incriminés n'étaient pas pour la France donc pas de soucis, c'est d'ailleurs en page d'accueil de nourricommelanature concernant l'alerte à la salmonelle.

----------


## lyric64

::  merci beaucoup! est-ce bon cette farine de poisson? sur les sites français c'est écrit poisson déshydraté ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

La farine ce n'est pas du déshydraté, tout simplement ?

Mes chiens préfèrent les BOSH (j'ai acheté récemment toutes les promos à 1 euro 25 le kilo pour les tester tous, tolèrent mieux celles au poisson on dirait). J'ai acheté du DECATHLON déjà (en ce moment je sauve les finances de ma seconde fille, priorité des priorités ... j'raconte ma life) et l'un de mes chiens developpe rapidement une maladie de peau avec mais c'est vrai que c'est hyper correct pour des petits moyens et on en trouve en banlieue et en province bien sûr.

J'ai longtemps pris du BELCANDO sur un site qui me faisait de super prix et du jour au lendemain diarrhées chroniques du coup j'ai arrêté. Changement de recette ?

Le rapport ne donne pas envie d'acheter des TOW ... j'ai essayé, les chiens n'aimaient pas trop.

----------


## YenZ

Oui pour Belcando à un moment la compo a changé et ça a été beaucoup moins bien sur la majorité des chiens.
Pour TOTW ya pas de soucis à se faire, ça reste malgré tout une très bonne marque, et qui au moins contrairement à PP ou RC par ex, ne cherche pas à dissimuler l'incident qui s'est passé, alors que lorsqu'il y a un incident du même ordre chez d'autres marques ils font tout pour le dissimuler et protéger l'image de la marque.
Étonnant que tes chiens n'aient pas aimé, pourtant c'est très appétent, mais bon chaque chien est différent et il en faut pour tous les gouts  :Smile: 


D'ailleurs concernant TOTW, *une nouvelle gamme va sortir chez eux*, ça s'appelle : *"Southwest Canyon Canine"*, un taux de 29/15, 10% d'humidité et 4.5% de fibres, avec un gout de buf, agneau et sanglier, toujours sans céréales, avec patates et pois en remplacement.
Énergie métabolisable : 3,600 kcal/kg (équivalent aux autres gammes)

Plus d'infos =) http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com...canyon_canine/

Tous les produits =) http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/

Concernant les taux de minéraux, cendres etc.. aucune info pour le moment, aucune date de prévue pour l'arrivée en France, mais étant donné que le produit est sorti il y a très peu de temps là-bas, et que la même gamme en humide (non dispo chez nous) ne sort que mi-octobre chez eux, le temps que les croquettes aient l'autorisation d'arriver en Europe, il se peut que ce soit pour fin d'année au mieux, voir peut-être milieu de l'année prochaine.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> La farine ce n'est pas du déshydraté, tout simplement ?


Oui, c'est ça = "farine de ..." c'est strictement la même chose que "... déshydraté".

----------


## mzelle_yoko

bonjour,

Pourriez vous me donner une marque sans céréale et bien, mais qui fasse des croquettes "minis" ? c'est pour des chihuahuas. Merci  ::

----------


## joloclo

Bon voilà le "gentil maitre " est venu chercher mon sac de GÖ,donc il en a pour un moment,et je crois l'avoir convaincu de passer par moi pour commander les futures en lui affirmant qu'un gros sac + les promos lui reviendrait moins cher,ce qui est vrai car il achète de petits sacs de supermarché ds l'epicerie du village!!!Bien sûr je le relancerais s'il "oublie" car ce chien est adorable et maigre + Terminé pour ma life lol revenons aux croq,donc vais peut-être stopper les Now ???

----------


## pomku

> bonjour,
> 
> Pourriez vous me donner une marque sans céréale et bien, mais qui fasse des croquettes "minis" ? c'est pour des chihuahuas. Merci



Tu as les JOSERA MINI BEST et JOSERA MINIWELL, c'est avec céréales mais ce n'est pas de la m..., sinon en mieux, chez GOSBI, il y a les Chicken & Rice mini et les Lamb & rice mini (la seule source de céréales étant du riz). 
Pour les autres croquettes, je cède la place aux experts mais étant toujours à la recherche de mini croqs, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que Gosbi ! Sinon, les Orijen ne sont pas très grosses et assez friables, donc faciles à croquer (Source : mon mini chieur :: )

----------


## Fahn

Orijen et Acana sont de petite taille et facilement mangeables pour des petits chiens.
Nutrivet sont un peu plus grosses par contre.
Et je n'ai jamais testé les TOTW.

----------


## Taysa

Je viens de trouver l'aliment miracle j'en suis bluffée lol 

http://www.k9natural.com/

donc voila je suis en periode test sur ce produit, je prepare les gamelles = ca paye pas de mine, ca pue, bref je rehydrate et la les chiennes se mettent a trepigner se bouffent la tronche severe ne decroche pas de la gamelle le temps que ca se "conditionne" un gros bordel quoi ! 

Elles se sont litteralement jeter dessus, meme bu l'eau chaude qui n'avais pas fini d'absorber, fin bref je verrais sur la duree mais la je suis sur le cul ! 

Par contre ca coute une tite fortune : 120€ les 5kg MAIS un chien de 30kg n'en prend que 70gr par jour !

----------


## Antartica

moi qui vais tester Maxima, voilà que tu testes une autre marque Taysa, pfiuuuu!  :: 
vais voir ton lien tien...

ps: ai un doute, les maxima, pour un minus, ça ne fait pas trop gros? (ooops)

ps: viens de lire correctement ton message et le lien... n'ai pas trouvé la France pour commander (bon, allez, l'UE), et 120e les 5kg, heu, mais à ce prix là, file leur du caviar! ::

----------


## Taysa

Pour un minus prend les maxima puppy ! 

Bah suis testeuse des produits qui sont vendus c'est logique mais apres je repasse sur maxima  ::  

c'est pas encore vendu en france pour ca que tu ne l'as pas ! On fais dans la nouveautee en ce moment mdr 

ui mais si tu calcules faut 7kg pour 100 jours. Donc 120€ les 100jours contre genre un maxima qui fera 55€ pour allez gros modo 56 jours pour une chienne de 30kg bah au final pour un produit tel que celui la c'est kif kif et meme moins cher que certaines marques de croq  ::

----------


## Jalna

Vous êtes beaucoup à être sous Maxima ici ?

----------


## Antartica

j'ai déjà commandé de l'adulte! 
il va pouvoir y mâcher? :-O

----------


## Taysa

On est de plus en plus ^^ 

la marque fait vraiment fureur j'ai encore pas eu un seul retour negatif ! Et je dis pas ca pour faire la pub mais c'est impressionant qu'une marque marche autant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'ai déjà commandé de l'adulte! 
> il va pouvoir y mâcher? :-O


elles sont assez grosses :| tu vois les royal canin medium (les sacs rouges) bah a peu pres kif kif ! Mais au pire tu hydrates un peu

----------


## Antartica

oh bah ça va alors, il va gérer large Guizmo!
(en tout cas, merci!)

quant à la fureur d'un produit, je t'avoue que pour ma part je ne m'y fie pas trop.... rc et proplan sont archis vendus par exemple! ;-)

----------


## Jalna

Maxima c'est très riche en protéines, même pour les chiots, alors que normalement il ne faut pas trop que ça soit protéiné l'alimentation d'un chiot. Aux alentours des 30/40% non ?

----------


## Antartica

c'est un chien, même si chiot, c'est un carnivore, il est fait pour gérer ça! ;-)

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'ai pris un petit paquet de maxima adult pour un TP au lycée, j'ai été surprise je les ai trouvées grosses aussi. Sinon elles ont une bonne tête, bien foncées. On va faire des tests d'appétence, je vous dirai les résultats si c'est concluant (on compare maxima adulte, rc mini junior et une premier prix infect). Concluant dans le sens valable, quelque fois les résultats c'est n'importe quoi, on dirait que les chiens ont choisi au pif  ::  .


Sinon pour le "trop de protéines" : trop de protéines, c'est quand y'a plus assez de place pour le reste, il n'y a pas de "trop de protéines" connu dans l'absolu pour un carnivore.

----------


## Taysa

Je me fie pas a la vente du produit mais au retour client  ::  
jalna ce n'est pas le trop de proteines qui est nefaste mais la qualitee et la provenance de la proteine !

----------


## Antartica

ah oui, redis nous, merci bcp!

----------


## Taysa

Les RC sont balaises niveau appetence ils foutent un truc dedans j'arrive pas a savoir quoi mais un chien habituer a manger RC pour l'enn changer bah c'est hyper galere !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui c'est la ricette sicrète  ::  . En fait, la croquette en elle même contient peu de graisse, mais elle est recouverte à la fin par un mélange de graisse et protéines hydrolysées donc "prédigérées" = réduites en acides aminés, et ces deux composants (graisse, acides aminés) sont ce qu'il y a de plus appétent. C'est pour ça d'ailleurs qu'elles sont très grasses au toucher, toute la matière grasse est à l'extérieur (presque).

----------


## lyric64

> Oui, c'est ça = "farine de ..." c'est strictement la même chose que "... déshydraté".


Ah! ok,merci !

Dites moi les pros, j'ai une louloute qui mange pas ses croquettes, elle les gobent :: ,auriez-vous une astuce, j'ai déjà testé le caillou dans sa gamelle 
ça ne la dérange pas plus que ça!!! merci

----------


## MuzaRègne

Si ça n'a pas de conséquence ce n'est pas un problème. Un chien n'a pas besoin de mâcher comme nous, d'ailleurs il n'a pas la denture pour ça. 
Sinon si ça crée des soucis (mange trop vite => vomit dans la foulée, s'étouffe ...), on peut mettre de l'eau dans la gamelle et faire une "soupe" qui devra être mangée plus lentement, ou on peut mettre un gros caillou au milieu de la gamelle que le chien devra contourner pour attraper les croquettes.

----------


## Taysa

Ils existent des gamelles speciales avec 3 "plots" dedans qui obligent le chien a manger tout doucement

----------


## gipsie

Oui j'ai cette gamelle pour ma labrador qui avalait ses gamelles a une vitesse pas possible et c'est assez efficace. Je ne suis pas sur qu'elle mâche beaucoup plus ses croquettes mais ça l'oblige en tout cas a manger moins vite.

----------


## Poska

Le seul truc qui a marché sur ma gloutonne, c'est le fond d'eau dans la gamelle (sans attendre que les croquettes s'humidifient, on met les croquettes, un fond d'eau juste assez pour que les croquettes flottent un peu et hop on sert de suite).

----------


## m.b.

Est-ce que c'est grave que le chien mange très rapidement et gobe ? Dans la mesure où il ne s'étouffe pas et ne vomit pas après ? (je pense à ma croisé braque labrador, avec un ventre de labrador)

HS : C'est en rapport à quoi ces surnom G5 et To ?

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai une question, les gosbi sont de petite taille ? 
Parce que pour les miens, tout fera l'affaire mais je commande aussi pour ma maman qui a une femelle bouledogue français ?

----------


## pomku

> J'ai une question, les gosbi sont de petite taille ? 
> Parce que pour les miens, tout fera l'affaire mais je commande aussi pour ma maman qui a une femelle bouledogue français ?


Coucou !
Les gosbi "mini" sont... mini ! J'avais mis des photos en p. 158 de ce post, à côté d'une pièce de 1 cent d'euro...
Les Gosbi "normales" sont un peu plus grosses mais pas énormes.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Est-ce que c'est grave que le chien mange très rapidement et gobe ? Dans la mesure où il ne s'étouffe pas et ne vomit pas après ? (je pense à ma croisé braque labrador, avec un ventre de labrador)


bah j'ai donné la réponse 3 messages au dessus !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Coucou !
> Les gosbi "mini" sont... mini ! J'avais mis des photos en p. 158 de ce post, à côté d'une pièce de 1 cent d'euro...
> Les Gosbi "normales" sont un peu plus grosses mais pas énormes.


Super merci beaucoup pour ta réponse  :Smile:

----------


## m.b.

> bah j'ai donné la réponse 3 messages au dessus !


Quelle nouille ! J'avais mal lu, excuse-moi  ::

----------


## pomku

> Super merci beaucoup pour ta réponse


Avec plaisir  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> bonjour,
> 
> Pourriez vous me donner une marque sans céréale et bien, mais qui fasse des croquettes "minis" ? c'est pour des chihuahuas. Merci


Ce qui t'a déjà été donné :

Josera miniwell/mini best (qualité moyenne)
Sinon en qualité : Orijen, Acana, Taste of the Wild, Dog Lover's Gold, Gosbi (mini), Now je crois (mais très cher), Platinum (plus grosses mais semi tendres), Applaws (small), Cotecnica (puppy)
Pour Nutrivet (instinct), Purizon, et Artemis faudrait demander à ceux qui les utilisent.

PS : je viens de relire, si tu veux du sans céréales tu peux oublier Josera, DLG (sauf la gamme passion qui est sans céréales), Gosbi, Platinum et Artemis.




> Bon voilà le "gentil maitre " est venu chercher mon sac de GÖ,donc il en a pour un moment,et je crois l'avoir convaincu de passer par moi pour commander les futures en lui affirmant qu'un gros sac + les promos lui reviendrait moins cher,ce qui est vrai car il achète de petits sacs de supermarché ds l'epicerie du village!!!Bien sûr je le relancerais s'il "oublie" car ce chien est adorable et maigre + Terminé pour ma life lol revenons aux croq,donc vais peut-être stopper les Now ???


Bah ça serait pas mal de stopper vu le prix, ton porte feuille te remerciera !  :: 




> Je viens de trouver l'aliment miracle j'en suis bluffée lol 
> 
> http://www.k9natural.com/
> 
> donc voila je suis en periode test sur ce produit, je prepare les gamelles = ca paye pas de mine, ca pue, bref je rehydrate et la les chiennes se mettent a trepigner se bouffent la tronche severe ne decroche pas de la gamelle le temps que ca se "conditionne" un gros bordel quoi ! 
> 
> Elles se sont litteralement jeter dessus, meme bu l'eau chaude qui n'avais pas fini d'absorber, fin bref je verrais sur la duree mais la je suis sur le cul ! 
> 
> Par contre ca coute une tite fortune : 120 les 5kg MAIS un chien de 30kg n'en prend que 70gr par jour !


Première fois que j'entends parler de cette marque, mais ça me fait penser à un produit que j'avais déjà vu (je ne sais plus ou faudrait que je retrouve le lien), en fait c'est sans glucides ou presque, mais forcément ça coute une blinde.




> moi qui vais tester Maxima, voilà que tu testes une autre marque Taysa, pfiuuuu! 
> vais voir ton lien tien...
> 
> ps: ai un doute, les maxima, pour un minus, ça ne fait pas trop gros? (ooops)
> 
> ps: viens de lire correctement ton message et le lien... n'ai pas trouvé la France pour commander (bon, allez, l'UE), et 120e les 5kg, heu, mais à ce prix là, file leur du caviar!


Ça passe pour un tout petit chien si tu réhydrates les "adulte", ou sinon prends du puppy.




> Vous êtes beaucoup à être sous Maxima ici ?


oui moi, pour l'instant avec bcp de succès !




> oh bah ça va alors, il va gérer large Guizmo!
> (en tout cas, merci!)
> 
> quant à la fureur d'un produit, je t'avoue que pour ma part je ne m'y fie pas trop.... rc et proplan sont archis vendus par exemple! ;-)


C'est pourquoi vaut mieux se fier à la compo, c'est clair que  côté "fureur du produit" rc et pp sont bien placés et pourtant c'est de la daube, idem pour l'appétence qui ne veut strictement rien dire.




> Maxima c'est très riche en protéines, même pour les chiots, alors que normalement il ne faut pas trop que ça soit protéiné l'alimentation d'un chiot. Aux alentours des 30/40% non ?


Non c'est tout le contraire, pour un chiot de petite et moyenne race faut que ce soit très protéiné, poru un chiot de grande race un peu moins (et surtout vérifier les minéraux)
Tu parles de 30 à 40%, on est exactement dans ces taux, 41/20 pour le puppy, 38/18 pour l'adulte.




> Je me fie pas a la vente du produit mais au retour client  
> jalna ce n'est pas le trop de proteines qui est nefaste mais la qualitee et la provenance de la proteine !


+1, par contre les retours clients ça donne une idée mais c'est pas toujours bon pour autant, quand tu lis les retours de rc et pp sur zoo+ c'est plutôt  très bon, alors qu'en réalité...




> Ah! ok,merci !
> 
> Dites moi les pros, j'ai une louloute qui mange pas ses croquettes, elle les gobent,auriez-vous une astuce, j'ai déjà testé le caillou dans sa gamelle 
> ça ne la dérange pas plus que ça!!! merci


Utilise un pipolino ! (plus d'infos =) google)




> J'ai une question, les gosbi sont de petite taille ? 
> Parce que pour les miens, tout fera l'affaire mais je commande aussi pour ma maman qui a une femelle bouledogue français ?


Les mini oui toutes petites, les "normales" un peu plus grosses mais pas énormes non plus (merci Mofo  ::  )

----------


## mzelle_yoko

merci pour vos réponses, j'ai transmis l'info  ::

----------


## lyric64

Merci les filles,
-mais le caillou testé!
-le "pipolino" lorsqu'on a plusieurs chiens, je penses pas que ce soit la meilleur solution,mais pour un chien seul pourquoi pas! bonne idée!
-il me reste qu'à lui faire tester la gamelle avec des plots à l’intérieur!!! :: 

Je vous demandez ça en fait, ce n'est pas parce qu'elle vomit son repas,c'est parce que ma puce n'a que 2 ans, et a déjà les dents
bien entartrées,du fait je penses qu'elle ne croque pas ses croquettes ::

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Mon frere me demande ce que vous pensez des croquettes qu'il donne à ses chihuahuas. Il les achète chez Truffaut. Ne me dites pas juste "c'est de la merde" svp, si c'est le cas, il me faut les infos pour lui dire pourquoi c'est de la merde  :Smile: . Merci beaucoup  ::  

Nutrivia petit chien poulet et riz:
-proteine de volaille(dont 45% de poulet)
-riz(4%)
-mais
-blé
-graisse de porc
-creton de porc
-pulpe de betterave
-hydrolysat de volaille
-vit et minéraux
-levure de biere
-chlorure de potassium
-huile de colza
-oxyde de fer
-fructo oligo saccharides
Apparemment sans colorant ni conservateur artificiel ajouté.
-prot:28%
-mat grasse:16%
-cendres brutes:8%
-cellulose brute:3%
-humidité:10%

----------


## YenZ

> Merci les filles,
> -mais le caillou testé!
> -le "pipolino" lorsqu'on a plusieurs chiens, je penses pas que ce soit la meilleur solution,mais pour un chien seul pourquoi pas! bonne idée!
> -il me reste qu'à lui faire tester la gamelle avec des plots à lintérieur!!!
> 
> Je vous demandez ça en fait, ce n'est pas parce qu'elle vomit son repas,c'est parce que ma puce n'a que 2 ans, et a déjà les dents
> bien entartrées,du fait je penses qu'elle ne croque pas ses croquettes


Tu peux aussi prendre des croquettes de plus grosse taille afin d'obliger le chien à croquer au lieu de gober, chez certains ça marche.
Quant au tartre il existe plusieurs produits assez efficaces pour ça, ce qui évite de faire un détartrage couteux et risqué (car sous anesthésie) chez le véto, des produits comme "plaque off", "prozym" qui sont des poudres, ou alors des sprays/gels comme ce que propose platinum sont très efficaces (mais assez chers).




> Mon frere me demande ce que vous pensez des croquettes qu'il donne à ses chihuahuas. Il les achète chez Truffaut. Ne me dites pas juste "c'est de la merde" svp, si c'est le cas, il me faut les infos pour lui dire pourquoi c'est de la merde . Merci beaucoup  
> 
> Nutrivia petit chien poulet et riz:
> -proteine de volaille(dont 45% de poulet)
> -riz(4%)
> -mais
> -blé
> -graisse de porc
> -creton de porc
> ...


Si tu remontes quelques pages en arrière (ou fais une recherche google) j'ai déjà expliqué plusieurs fois en quoi Nutrivia était de la merde (pour l'avoir utilisé ya très longtemps), en gros présence de multiples céréales, peu de viande, conservateurs chimiques, et résultats assez nazes sur les chiens, en passant de Nutrivia à une autre croquette (Profine que j'ai changé par la suite) mon chien a complètement changé niveau forme, poil (le plus spectaculaire), prise de poids, s'est musclé, j'ai réduit les doses de croquettes, bref Nutrivia c'est de l'aliment pour poules qui coute environ 50/15kgs alors qu'à ce prix il y a 1000 fois mieux sur le net.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

merci Yenz, j'avais cherché sur google mais pas trouvé grand chose. Et j'ai lu beaucoup de pages de ce topic, mais forcement comme je ne m'interressait pas à ces croquettes, je n'avais pas vu les infos la concernant. EN plus au début j'ai confondu avec Nutrivet hum. J'ai transmis l'info  :Smile:

----------


## lyric64

> Tu peux aussi prendre des croquettes de plus grosse taille afin d'obliger le chien à croquer au lieu de gober, chez certains ça marche.
> Quant au tartre il existe plusieurs produits assez efficaces pour ça, ce qui évite de faire un détartrage couteux et risqué (car sous anesthésie) chez le véto, des produits comme "plaque off", "prozym" qui sont des poudres, ou alors des sprays/gels comme ce que propose platinum sont très efficaces (mais assez chers).


Merci beaucoup, je viens de leur changer de croquettes Arden Grange pour TOTW donc, ce je penses faire en premier temps,est que je vais essayer la gamelle avec les plots, puis un des produits que tu cite pour le tartre.merci encore. ::

----------


## Marmotte73

Bonjour,

Je nourris mon chien aux TOTW High Prairie. Je trouve qu'il est devenu un peu rondouillard.
Je pensais donc baisser un peu sa ration... sauf que j'ai peur de "l'affamer". Il ne mange déjà pas bcp (du fait que les croquettes soient riches). Du coup, je ne sais pas si rester aux TOTW avec faibles rations ou trouver une autre marque de croquettes sans céréales moins riches même si ca a l'air difficile.
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Merci

----------


## siju

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je nourris mon chien aux TOTW High Prairie. Je trouve qu'il est devenu un peu rondouillard.
> Je pensais donc baisser un peu sa ration... sauf que j'ai peur de "l'affamer". Il ne mange déjà pas bcp (du fait que les croquettes soient riches). Du coup, je ne sais pas si rester aux TOTW avec faibles rations ou trouver une autre marque de croquettes sans céréales moins riches même si ca a l'air difficile.
> Qu'en pensez vous ?
> Merci


Moi c'était pareil, avec les TOTW tout le monde "s'arrondissait", je suis passée aux Nutrivet ... ça va mieux mais il y aura sûrement plus "expert" que moi pour te conseiller.

----------


## Lili03

Idem avec ma chienne !

----------


## xsabx

Pour info : Nutram et Brit vont sortir des gammes sans céréales prochainement , reste à voir les compos!

----------


## pomku

J'ai reçu ce soir mes échantillons de Gosbi Vet Diet. 
C'est chelou, ça ressemble à des Orijen, en plus ferme. Même l'odeur ! 

Reste à savoir si mon p'tit gros va les aimer (là, forcément, il aime mais c'est nouveau ! Donc c'est plus marrant...) et surtout, si ça le fait maigrir ? (les Josera il a un peu aimé, puis plus du tout :: , alors vu qu'il piquait les croqs de son frère, il  n'a pas perdu un gramme !) . Y'a un p'tit suspens  ::

----------


## winterfell

ALors nous, nous sommes donc passés à Nutrivet Dietethic and Care, surtout pour le gros Byron et ses pets foireux. Mais ça continue, odeur immonde qui a déclenché une phobie chez mon autre chien (oui je sais c'est bizarre mais chez les chiens sensibles apparemment ça peut arriver). Je recherche donc une autre marque dans le même genre, même gamme de prix, facilement commandable sur lme net type zoo+, Wanim# et autres. Il s'agit d'un Rototo de 5 ans 1/2 mais j'ai aussi deux autres chiens qui sont plus âgés.
Alors que me conseillez vous?

----------


## nathaliee1973

Je me suis fait "huée" quand j'ai dit que je donnais PP à mes 2 loulous parce que soi disant trop de céréales et blablabla !!!
J'"informe quand meme que bien souvent quand des personnes sont végétariennes, leur chien le sont également... Je parle entre autre du chien de Paul Macartney et un du groupe des Rolling stones et leur chien a vécu jusqu'à 15/ 16 ans !!!!
Le chien peut très bien être  heureux et vive très sainement sans viande !!!

----------


## winterfell

certes, mais ce n'est pas dans sa nature, il est génétiquement programmé pour se nourrir de viande, donc aller contre des millénaires d'habitudes alimentaires, je pense qu'il doit y avoir des conséquences. Certes cela a fonctionné pour quelques chiens, mais tout comme certains vient très bien avec des croquettes de supermarché, cela n'empêche pas que l'on sait que c'est de la cochonnerie. Être végétarien ou végétalien est un choix personnel, le chien n'a rien demandé lui!

----------


## winterfell

pour en revenir à ma question qui était : 


> ALors nous, nous sommes donc passés à Nutrivet Dietethic and Care, surtout pour le gros Byron et ses pets foireux. Mais ça continue, odeur immonde qui a déclenché une phobie chez mon autre chien (oui je sais c'est bizarre mais chez les chiens sensibles apparemment ça peut arriver). Je recherche donc une autre marque dans le même genre, même gamme de prix, facilement commandable sur lme net type zoo+, Wanim# et autres. Il s'agit d'un Rototo de 5 ans 1/2 mais j'ai aussi deux autres chiens qui sont plus âgés.
> Alors que me conseillez vous?


j'ai cherché un peu et reperé plusieurs croquettes avec ou sans céréales qui pourraient convenir, qu'en pensez vous?

Josera Optiness https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...l30ma10m3.html

Canine C à l'agneau https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...125ma30m3.html

Maxima grain free https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...123ma29m3.html

Gosbi agneau et riz https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...107ma27m3.html

Orijen sénior https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...al13ma6m3.html

Brit CAre sénior http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...reed-3-kg.html

Profine Agneau pomme de terre http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...erre-3-kg.html

En gros il faut une bonne digestibilité, un taux de protéines animales correct et des graisses en quantité raisonnable, Byron et Pampa ayant tendance à faire du gras

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

Bonsoir
j'ai un petit soucis : j'ai découvert la semaine dernière que Guizmo etait dysplasique des 2 hanches stade E + coude avant droit. Point positif : il n'a pas d'arthrose. En attendant de prendre une décision je dois lui changer de croquettes pour en prendre des médicales à base de chondro...

Au départ j'ai rejeté l'idée préférant lui donner ses croquettes + compléments, mais après recherches je lis souvent que donner les bonnes croquettes est bien mieux. La marque qui revient souvent est Hills J/D prescription.

Actuellement Guizmo est au Dog Lovers Gold. Ce qui m'inquiète c'est de revenir sur une croquette, certes de bonne composition mais avec risque de mycotoxines....
Qu'en pensez vous ? Existe t il une croquette médicale qui pourrait me rassurer ?

Que feriez vous à ma place ?
Niveau budget ca va étant donné que Guizmo est un petit chien, je peux payer un paquet 15kg cher il me tient assez longtemps  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Fahn

> Je me suis fait "huée" quand j'ai dit que je donnais PP à mes 2 loulous parce que soi disant trop de céréales et blablabla !!!
> J'"informe quand meme que bien souvent quand des personnes sont végétariennes, leur chien le sont également... Je parle entre autre du chien de Paul Macartney et un du groupe des Rolling stones et leur chien a vécu jusqu'à 15/ 16 ans !!!!
> Le chien peut très bien être heureux et vive très sainement sans viande !!!


Non, personne ne t'a "huée", on t'a simplement signalé que les croquettes ProPlan n'étaient pas de bonnes qualité.

Quant aux croquettes végéta*iennes pour chiens et chats, ce n'est pas le sujet ici, ça a déjà été longuement débattu, donc merci de ne pas relancer le débat.
Je suis vegan, mes chiens et mes chats continueront pourtant toujours à manger des croquettes avec de la viande/du poisson. Il ne faut pas faire de généralités.

Si tu lis un peu plus loin dans le topic, tu comprendras très vite pourquoi les ProPlan ne sont pas de bonnes croquettes. La compo n'est pas géniale, et c'est très cher pour ce que c'est.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> je lis souvent que donner les bonnes croquettes est bien mieux


Franchement j'aimerais bien savoir en quoi ça peut être différent de donner des compléments à part ou inclus dans l'aliment directement. En plus quand on donne à part on peut moduler selon les besoins du chien, augmenter les doses ... 
Donc tu prends la liste des ingrédients "en plus" dans le hills jd, et tu rajouttes à tes dog lovers gold, je ne vois absolument pas comment ça pourrait être différent. En gros il faut rajouter glucosamine, chondroïtine et aussi oméga trois en masse, après à voir il y a peut être autre chose c'est tout ce qui me revient là.

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

ben disons que la nourriture est bien absorbée par l'organisme, le médicament ya toujours un risque qu'il soit digéré autrement je sais pas trop.

Je me pose aussi la question de donner des croquettes directement car le médicament que j'ai démarré est assez cher...

----------


## Taysa

A ta place j'aurais pris une croquette tel que gosbi senior car bourrer de chondo + glucosamine etc et en plus de ca tu rajoutes du cosequin a cote y'en aura encore meme plus que dans les hills qu'il veut te vendre  ::

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

senior ? Guizmo n'a que 1 an et demi

----------


## pomku

> senior ? Guizmo n'a que 1 an et demi


Les bonnes croquettes senior ne sont pas uniquement faites pour les chiens un peu âgés. C'est également conçu  pour les chiens peu actifs et/ou en surpoids. Mon chien Pillow qui vient d'être opéré des ligaments croisés et qui est un peu grassouillet ne mange (idéalement) que des senior. Et il a tout juste 3 ans.
En outre, les bonnes "senior" sont souvent très riches en chondroitine et glucosamine, ce qui est parfait pour les articulations.

----------


## Poska

Pour la chondro+gluco il existe des gélules pour humains avec un dosage plus fort et 10 fois moins cher que les produits "pour chiens".

----------


## Taysa

> Les bonnes croquettes senior ne sont pas uniquement faites pour les chiens un peu âgés. C'est également conçu  pour les chiens peu actifs et/ou en surpoids. Mon chien Pillow qui vient d'être opéré des ligaments croisés et qui est un peu grassouillet ne mange (idéalement) que des senior. Et il a tout juste 3 ans
> En outre, les bonnes "senior" sont souvent très riches en chondroitine et glucosamine, ce qui est parfait pour les articulations.


excellente reponse ! Ton chiot le senior vu son souci ne genera pas, ya moins de prot moins de mg donc ca evitera qu'il grossisse ce qu'il faut eviter pour des chiens dysplaxique  ::  c'est un petit chien ?

----------


## pomku

> excellente reponse !


Yaaaaaaaaaisse ! J'ai gagné une médaille ?  ::   (ok, quand j'étais petite, j'étais fan de _Satanas et Diabolo_, ce qui atteste de mon grand âge, vu que c'est sorti  en... glups... 1969, je crois !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Après moult expériences en rapport avec mon porte monnaie (14 chats et 3 chiens plus accueillis plus humains ... ) j'avais mis mes chiens (15 ans, 11 ans aux instestins fragiles tous les deux et 5 ans peau fragile, vie sédentaire tous les trois) aux BOSH POULET ET EPEAUTRE, résultats garantis, intestins, peau, vitalité ... et puis voilà que depuis une 15aime de jours les deux vieux ont une diarrhée chronique, le traitement ne fait rien, c'est l'alimentation d'après le véto. Vous me conseillez quoi dans le genre pas 120 euros les 5 kg mais bonne qualité ? J'avoue être un peu déprimée là ...

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je nourris mon chien aux TOTW High Prairie. Je trouve qu'il est devenu un peu rondouillard.
> Je pensais donc baisser un peu sa ration... sauf que j'ai peur de "l'affamer". Il ne mange déjà pas bcp (du fait que les croquettes soient riches). Du coup, je ne sais pas si rester aux TOTW avec faibles rations ou trouver une autre marque de croquettes sans céréales moins riches même si ca a l'air difficile.
> Qu'en pensez vous ?
> Merci


Déjà avant d penser changer, pèses-tu les croquettes (pas dans un verre doseur) sur une balance pour être sure de la quantité que tu donnes ? Quelle gamme de TOTW utilises-tu ? Et ton chien pèse combien ?
Sinon en croquettes sans céréales de qualité tu as pas mal de choix déjà donnés précédemment, page 198 par exemple, tu as DLG passion qui est moins riche (mais très cher), ou DLG tout court (mais un peu de riz brun), Farrado (mais cher) mais il ne faut pas te focaliser sur les taux, certaines croquettes sont même plus riches, comme Orijen, Acana, Cotecnica, Nutrivet Instinct etc... mais ça se trouve elles conviendront très bien à ton chien.
Tu peux aussi compléter la ration avec des haricots verts pour le faire maigrir progressivement.




> ALors nous, nous sommes donc passés à Nutrivet Dietethic and Care, surtout pour le gros Byron et ses pets foireux. Mais ça continue, odeur immonde qui a déclenché une phobie chez mon autre chien (oui je sais c'est bizarre mais chez les chiens sensibles apparemment ça peut arriver). Je recherche donc une autre marque dans le même genre, même gamme de prix, facilement commandable sur lme net type zoo+, Wanim# et autres. Il s'agit d'un Rototo de 5 ans 1/2 mais j'ai aussi deux autres chiens qui sont plus âgés.
> Alors que me conseillez vous?


Regarde la liste page 198, dans les prix que tu veux tu as un large choix, Purizon, Acana, etc...




> Je me suis fait "huée" quand j'ai dit que je donnais PP à mes 2 loulous parce que soi disant trop de céréales et blablabla !!!
> J'"informe quand meme que bien souvent quand des personnes sont végétariennes, leur chien le sont également... Je parle entre autre du chien de Paul Macartney et un du groupe des Rolling stones et leur chien a vécu jusqu'à 15/ 16 ans !!!!
> Le chien peut très bien être  heureux et vive très sainement sans viande !!!


Faux arrêter d'extrapoler des cas particuliers comme des généralités, personne ne t'a huée ici, on t 'a juste dit et on insistera sur le fait que PP par ex (mais pas que PP que j'ai d'ailleurs déjà utilisé) est blindé de céréales (et oui ça ne sert à rien pour un chien) et bien trop cher pour ce que c'est, si tu n'es pas convaincue par ce qu'on dit, regarde les analyses de la SNAC, ça te parlera peut-être un peu plus.
Tu trouveras aussi des exemples de chiens ayant vécu 15 ans et plus avec des croquettes de supermarché, ce n'est pas pour autant que celles-ci sont bénéfiques pour la santé d'un chien, faut être logique, et le métabolisme, la génétique de chaque chien (et humain) varie d'un individu à un autre.




> pour en revenir à ma question qui était : 
> 
> j'ai cherché un peu et reperé plusieurs croquettes avec ou sans céréales qui pourraient convenir, qu'en pensez vous?
> 
> Josera Optiness https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...l30ma10m3.html
> 
> Canine C à l'agneau https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...125ma30m3.html
> 
> Maxima grain free https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...123ma29m3.html
> ...


Tout dépend de ce que tu cherches exactement, Josera, Profine, et Brit care c'est en-dessous qualitativement.
Canine caviar a des taux bcp trop importants en minéraux (surtout agneau)
Les 3 autres pourquoi pas, faut aussi tester et voir ce que ton chien aime et supporte le mieux.




> Bonsoir
> j'ai un petit soucis : j'ai découvert la semaine dernière que Guizmo etait dysplasique des 2 hanches stade E + coude avant droit. Point positif : il n'a pas d'arthrose. En attendant de prendre une décision je dois lui changer de croquettes pour en prendre des médicales à base de chondro...
> 
> Au départ j'ai rejeté l'idée préférant lui donner ses croquettes + compléments, mais après recherches je lis souvent que donner les bonnes croquettes est bien mieux. La marque qui revient souvent est Hills J/D prescription.
> 
> Actuellement Guizmo est au Dog Lovers Gold. Ce qui m'inquiète c'est de revenir sur une croquette, certes de bonne composition mais avec risque de mycotoxines....
> Qu'en pensez vous ? Existe t il une croquette médicale qui pourrait me rassurer ?
> 
> Que feriez vous à ma place ?
> ...


Tu parles du risque de mycotoxines mais DLG contient du riz, donc ce risque existe aussi même si surement moins important que sur d'autres marques.
Quant au sac de 15 kgs, si il reste ouvert (dans un container hermétiquement fermé) plus de 2/3 mois alors tu perds toutes les vitamines et autres contenus dans la croquette, souvent mieux vaut acheter petit et régulièrement que trop gros quand on a un seul petit chien.

Sinon + 1 avec ce qui a déjà été dit, prendre une croquette type gosbi senior + un complément type coqéquin/locox ou autre, sera surement plus bénéfique qu'une croquette médicalisée type Hill's.




> Après moult expériences en rapport avec mon porte monnaie (14 chats et 3 chiens plus accueillis plus humains ... ) j'avais mis mes chiens (15 ans, 11 ans aux instestins fragiles tous les deux et 5 ans peau fragile, vie sédentaire tous les trois) aux BOSH POULET ET EPEAUTRE, résultats garantis, intestins, peau, vitalité ... et puis voilà que depuis une 15aime de jours les deux vieux ont une diarrhée chronique, le traitement ne fait rien, c'est l'alimentation d'après le véto. Vous me conseillez quoi dans le genre pas 120 euros les 5 kg mais bonne qualité ? J'avoue être un peu déprimée là ...


Je connais qq'un qui a eu le même problème avec Bosch, à tout hasard ce n'est pas arrivé quand tu as ouvert un nouveau sac ?
Bah d'après ce que tu décris j'aurai tendance à les passer à une gamme poisson pour la peau et si ils sont fragiles des intestins, mais quand je vois ce que tu paies Bosch (moins de 2€/kg par 30 kgs et avec réductions) je ne vois absolument rien qui irait, Fish4Dogs peut-être mais c'est 2 fois plus cher, ou encore Acana pacifica, Nutrivet Instinct fish, Orijen fish, TOTW pacific stream, Profine saumon, mais sinon d'autres gammes si ils supportent la viande sans problèmes.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Si si c'est la dernière livraison ZOOPLUS. Je pense que la composition a sinon changé du moins baissé en qualité. BOSCH c'est aussi SANABELLE et SMILLA, j'ai dû renoncer à SMILLA pour les chats, tellement grosses qu'ils en recrachaient des bouts partout, et SANABELLE AGNEAU leur a fait subitement des selles puantes.

PROFINE ils aimaient, TOTW non ... que veux tu je ne vais les empoisonner non plus mais c'est vrai que c'est du simple au double mais bon je vais réduire mon abonnement ORANGE et point barre. Vous avez moins cher que CANICROC pour PROFINE (font 50 euros les 15 kg et je n'ai vu nulle part ailleurs ...)

C'est comme partout on change la qualité des composants pour gratter trois sous ..; et le produit n'est plus consommable.

----------


## YenZ

Profine c'est 40€/sac en prenant 2 sacs sur crokeo (échantillons possibles normalement) ou pro-dog je crois mais sur les gammes normales donc adulte poulet, mais tu le trouves aussi ailleurs dont croqfrance.
Le saumon est bien plus cher, je ne sais pas si ils le font par 2 sacs, mais si c'est le cas à mon avis tu seras plus à environ 50€ le sac en en prenant 2 (sachant que par 1 sac c'est environ et 55€)

EDIT : ah non c'est terminé croqfrance a fermé...

----------


## m.b.

> Si si c'est la dernière livraison ZOOPLUS. Je pense que la composition a sinon changé du moins baissé en qualité. BOSCH c'est aussi SANABELLE et SMILLA, j'ai dû renoncer à SMILLA pour les chats, tellement grosses qu'ils en recrachaient des bouts partout, et SANABELLE AGNEAU leur a fait subitement des selles puantes.
> 
> PROFINE ils aimaient, TOTW non ... que veux tu je ne vais les empoisonner non plus mais c'est vrai que c'est du simple au double *mais bon je vais réduire mon abonnement ORANGE* et point barre. Vous avez moins cher que CANICROC pour PROFINE (font 50 euros les 15 kg et je n'ai vu nulle part ailleurs ...)
> 
> C'est comme partout on change la qualité des composants pour gratter trois sous ..; et le produit n'est plus consommable.


Ca ferait un bon slogan pour Free ça non ? "Venez chez nous et vous pourrez nourrir vos chiens"
Et par avance : ceci est une PLAISANTERIE

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

Crokeo a augmenté le prix du Profine Adulte Poulet, je l'avais payé 39 début août, maintenant c'est 45  ::  Et j'ai eu des soucis pour être livrée, étant donné que l'expéditeur n'a pas transmis mes coordonnées complètes à GLS...

Il y a http://croquettes-profine.fr/ , l'expédition est très rapide et tu peux composer ton lot de 2 sacs à tarif réduit.

----------


## nathaliee1973

je ne fais en rien la pub pour des croquettes végétariennes, ne l'étant pas moi meme !!!! Je continuerai a donner du PP poulet et riz, car c'est de la vraie viande de poulet et non de la farine de ... .
Le poil de mes chiennes est  brillant, soyeux, jamais problèmes d'ordre intestinal ou autre !!!
Ces croquettes sont étudiées et concues par des professionnels, donc des croquettes équilibrées !!! point barre.
je ne viendrai plus sur ce post donc pas la peine de me citer !!!!

----------


## lealouboy

bon ça y est, j'ai commandé mes 15 kg de Gosbi agneau  :Smile: 

Je commence par introduire qq croquettes dans les rations puis je passe rapidement à 1/3 des nouvelles et 2/3 des anciennes selon vous (en observant les résultats sur mes chiens bien sûr) ?

----------


## YenZ

Faudrait arrêter la victimisation 2 secondes !!!!
Personne n'a dit que tu faisais de la pub, on a quand même le droit de te répondre, c'est le principe d'un forum non... ??




> Je continuerai a donner du PP poulet et riz, car c'est de la vraie viande de poulet et non de la farine de ... (...)
> Ces croquettes sont étudiées et concues par des professionnels, donc des croquettes équilibrées !!! point barre.
> je ne viendrai plus sur ce post donc pas la peine de me citer !!!!





LOL !! désolé mais c'est encore le premier "mot" qui me vient à l'esprit quand je lis des trucs ridicules...
Ça veut dire quoi "vraie viande de poulet" et "farine de", tu crois que le poulet n'est pas réduit en farine ? (ya peut-être de la fausse viande poulet surement, en plastique ou truc du genre...)
Tu sais au moins que le poulet frais contient bcp d'eau et qu'il vaut mieux avoir de la farine (donc déshydraté pas d'eau) que de la viande fraiche (argument souvent utilisé pour faire croire qu'il y a bcp de viande dans l'aliment) ??
Quant au fait qu'elles soient conçues par des professionnels laisse moi rire, c'est vrai que les autres croquettes sont conçues par des charlatans qui n'y connaissent rien (si si la télé l'a dit et l'a juré !!!), pire victime du marketing que toi ça n'existe pas !
Et arrête avec tes "point barre", tu n'es absolument pas capable de reconnaitre une bonne d'une mauvaise compo, de ce que doit manger ou pas un chien, alors évite de nous distiller tes pseudos leçons à 2 balles stp...

Et oui tu as raison, évite de venir polluer ce thread pour dire n'importe quoi, trop tard tu es déjà citée, faut dire que ce que tu racontes est tellement intéressant, et surtout argumenté de sources...




> bon ça y est, j'ai commandé mes 15 kg de Gosbi agneau 
> 
> Je commence par introduire qq croquettes dans les rations puis je passe  rapidement à 1/3 des nouvelles et 2/3 des anciennes selon vous (en  observant les résultats sur mes chiens bien sûr) ?


Si c'est pour Coyot qui est très fragile, vas y mollo avec quelques croquettes, puis 1/4, 1/2 etc... à chaque fois sur plusieurs jours pour voir comment il réagit à chaque étape, avec lui c'est jamais gagné d'avance !

----------


## lealouboy

> Si c'est pour Coyot qui est très fragile, vas y mollo avec quelques croquettes, puis 1/4, 1/2 etc... à chaque fois sur plusieurs jours pour voir comment il réagit à chaque étape, avec lui c'est jamais gagné d'avance !


OK merci  :Smile:  Je commencerai avec qq croquettes pendant qq jours pour lui (avec les acanas, il a eu des diarrhées +++ avec une pincée par gamelle en 3 jours  ::  ) et les filles, je passerais un peu plus rapidement à 1/4 alors  :Smile: 
De toutes façons, il me reste 15 kg d'arden grange ancienne compo donc ça me laisse un peu de marge de manoeuvre !!!

Heureusement qu'on a "notre" YenZ, on serait tout perdu sinon  ::

----------


## Fahn

On peut être d'avis différent tout en restant courtois dans les messages envoyés.
Au lieu de se fâcher et de se braquer, chacun pourrait converser calmement et expliquer les choses qui ne sont peut-être pas bien comprises.

----------


## Marmotte73

> Déjà avant d penser changer, pèses-tu les croquettes (pas dans un verre doseur) sur une balance pour être sure de la quantité que tu donnes ? Quelle gamme de TOTW utilises-tu ? Et ton chien pèse combien ?
> Sinon en croquettes sans céréales de qualité tu as pas mal de choix déjà donnés précédemment, page 198 par exemple, tu as DLG passion qui est moins riche (mais très cher), ou DLG tout court (mais un peu de riz brun), Farrado (mais cher) mais il ne faut pas te focaliser sur les taux, certaines croquettes sont même plus riches, comme Orijen, Acana, Cotecnica, Nutrivet Instinct etc... mais ça se trouve elles conviendront très bien à ton chien.
> Tu peux aussi compléter la ration avec des haricots verts pour le faire maigrir progressivement.



Mon chien pèse 40 kg, enfin surement un peu plus mais je ne sais pas précisément combien puisque je n'ai pas de quoi le peser. 40 kg c'était son poids en mai 2012 lorsque je lui ai fait faire son bilan orthopédique complet. Le véto ne m'a pas dit qu'il était grassouillet, donc je pense qu'on peut partir sur ce poids.

Les croquettes qu'il mange sont des TOTW High Prairie Canine. En lisant le message, j'ai ressorti la balance et effectivement je lui donnais trop de nourriture (nulle la Marmotte), d'autant qu'il n'a pas d'activité physique particulière en dehors des promenades quotidiennes (il ne fait pas d'agility, ou autre sport canin). C'est plus un problème de dosage que de croquettes. Du coup, je vais partir sur un dosage pour 40 kg, fourchette basse, soit 300 g par jour pour un rott adulte de 40 kg activité physique normale voire réduite
Je suis un peu rassurée car ce sont les seules croquettes qui lui font avoir des selles presque normales. Je vais lui mettre des haricots d'une part pour qu'il n'ait pas l'impression d'avoir un bol alimentaire réduit et d'autre part, il broute moins et on peut avancer plus vite en balade.
Merci

----------


## vans

Je suis sur le c*l là. Je m'explique.

Je vous ai demandé conseil, il y a peu de temps sur des croquettes qui pourrait convenir à ma chienne de bientot 13 ans. Vous m'aviez conseiller les ojiren senior. J'en ai donc commander un petit paquet de 400gr. Je les ai reçu et proposer une dizaine à ma chienne. Et la miracle elle les a manger toute seule alors que d'habitude je suis obliger de mettre du poulet dans ses croquettes habituelles (RC Xsmall +12) et en + elle les croque au lieu de les avaler.

J'espere qu'elle va continuer a les manger toute seule. Et j'espere que c'est pas du à la nouveauté des croquettes, normalement non car elle est tres tres tres difficile.

Tout ça pour dire MERCI  ::

----------


## eliandre

Bonsoir à tous,

Je vous présente rapidement mon soucis.
Ma chienne golden de 3 ans a beaucoup de problème de santé, dysplasie des 2 hanches (stade sévère qui nécessite dans quelques mois une opération, actuellement elle est sous anti-inflammatoire), vulvites chroniques (léchages à répétition) et problèmes de peau assez important (se gratte beaucoup, petits boutons...). 
Pour son dernier soucis, mon véto voudrait lui faire un test d'allergie mais en attendant je souhaiterai lui changer ses croquettes pour voir si une amélioration est visible et si ses problèmes de peau sont d'origine alimentaire.
Elle est actuellement sous Hill's J/D et healthy mobility. 
Que me conseillez vous, vu le profil de ma chienne?
Merci par avance.

----------


## YenZ

> On peut être d'avis différent tout en restant courtois dans les messages envoyés.
> Au lieu de se fâcher et de se braquer, chacun pourrait converser calmement et expliquer les choses qui ne sont peut-être pas bien comprises.


Oui mais se faire limite agresser par quelqu'un qui ne sait même pas ce qu'elle dit, ya un moment ou ça commence à être lourd... je veux bien ne pas agresser les autres si j'estime ne pas l'être gratuitement en retour, surtout qu'en plus à la base personne ne lui a parlé pour lui faire une remontrance ou je ne sais quoi.




> Mon chien pèse 40 kg, enfin surement un peu plus mais je ne sais pas précisément combien puisque je n'ai pas de quoi le peser. 40 kg c'était son poids en mai 2012 lorsque je lui ai fait faire son bilan orthopédique complet. Le véto ne m'a pas dit qu'il était grassouillet, donc je pense qu'on peut partir sur ce poids.
> 
> Les croquettes qu'il mange sont des TOTW High Prairie Canine. En lisant le message, j'ai ressorti la balance et effectivement je lui donnais trop de nourriture (nulle la Marmotte), d'autant qu'il n'a pas d'activité physique particulière en dehors des promenades quotidiennes (il ne fait pas d'agility, ou autre sport canin). C'est plus un problème de dosage que de croquettes. Du coup, je vais partir sur un dosage pour 40 kg, fourchette basse, soit 300 g par jour pour un rott adulte de 40 kg activité physique normale voire réduite
> Je suis un peu rassurée car ce sont les seules croquettes qui lui font avoir des selles presque normales. Je vais lui mettre des haricots d'une part pour qu'il n'ait pas l'impression d'avoir un bol alimentaire réduit et d'autre part, il broute moins et on peut avancer plus vite en balade.
> Merci


Faudrait regarder les doses préconisées sur les paquets de TOTW, mais 300 gr pour un chien de 40 kgs ça semble quand même peu, j'aurai plutôt pensé entre 320 et 400 gr (voir pus), sinon tu peux aussi tester d'autres croquettes car le vrai problème des TOTW est le taux des minéraux trop élevé.
Si ton chien a des problèmes de selles non moulées, je te conseillerais plutôt de partir sur Cotecnica ou Nutrivet Instinct, ça ne coute pas plus cher (voir moins cher), et c'est même encore mieux.




> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je vous présente rapidement mon soucis.
> Ma chienne golden de 3 ans a beaucoup de problème de santé, dysplasie des 2 hanches (stade sévère qui nécessite dans quelques mois une opération, actuellement elle est sous anti-inflammatoire), vulvites chroniques (léchages à répétition) et problèmes de peau assez important (se gratte beaucoup, petits boutons...). 
> Pour son dernier soucis, mon véto voudrait lui faire un test d'allergie mais en attendant je souhaiterai lui changer ses croquettes pour voir si une amélioration est visible et si ses problèmes de peau sont d'origine alimentaire.
> Elle est actuellement sous Hill's J/D et healthy mobility. 
> Que me conseillez vous, vu le profil de ma chienne?
> Merci par avance.


Difficile de te conseiller quoi que ce soit sans avoir fait de tests des différents allergènes possibles, et sans savoir si c'est environnemental ou alimentaire (voir les 2).
Le mieux serait encore d'essayer d'enlever à la fois la viande et les céréales afin de voir si ça arrange quelque chose vu que certains chiens ne supportent pas une ou plusieurs céréales, et pour d'autres c'est un type de viande ou la viande en général (plus rare).
Si tu restes sur de la croquette médicalisée tu ne pourras pas trouver ce qui convient pour tester, ou alors si tu veux de la croquette au poisson et sans céréales, tu as quelques choix possibles :

Nutrivet instinct fish, Acana Pacifica, Orijen fish, Fish4Dogs, Taste of the Wild pacific stream, Farrado truite, Purizon (poisson), Dog Lover's Gold passion au poisson... tu trouveras tous les sites où trouver ces marques page 198.
Le mieux serait aussi que tu combines ton choix de croquettes avec des taux de glucosamine/chondroïtine importants pour les articulations, je sais qu'il y en a pas mal dans Orijen et Acana, il n'y en a pas dans TOTW, pour les autres marques c'est à vérifier, et surtout en quelles quantités.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Merci les filles je vais étudier les sites qui vendent du PROFINE j'en avais été contente avant de les quitter pour BELCANDO qui a bien baissé depuis.

----------


## mofo

> bon ça y est, j'ai commandé mes 15 kg de Gosbi agneau 
> 
> Je commence par introduire qq croquettes dans les rations puis je passe rapidement à 1/3 des nouvelles et 2/3 des anciennes selon vous (en observant les résultats sur mes chiens bien sûr) ?


tu pourras me donner ton avis sur les gosbi, moi je termine 2 sacs et je veux commencer aussi, mais les senior !!  :Smile:

----------


## vans

Je vais passer ma chienne au orijen senior qui contiennent déja des compléments pour les articulations, je voudrais savoir donc si je peux donner des compléments comme celui que tu sites (si compatible avec les chiens) en plus des croquettes.

----------


## Fahn

Je rappelle tout de même qu'en cas de maladie, de doute ou d'interrogation au sujet d'un médicament/d'une posologie, il vaut mieux demander l'avis d'un professionnel.
Même s'il s'agit d'un traitement vendu sans ordonnance, il peut ne pas être adapté à tout animal, et l'avis d'une seule personne n'est pas forcément représentatif sur les effets d'un médicament.

----------


## lealouboy

> tu pourras me donner ton avis sur les gosbi, moi je termine 2 sacs et je veux commencer aussi, mais les senior !!


Bien sûr  :Smile:  J'ai reçu le mail de confirmation donc j'espère les recevoir lundi ou mardi  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je rappelle tout de même qu'en cas de maladie, de doute ou d'interrogation au sujet d'un médicament/d'une posologie, il vaut mieux demander l'avis d'un professionnel.
> Même s'il s'agit d'un traitement vendu sans ordonnance, il peut ne pas être adapté à tout animal, et l'avis d'une seule personne n'est pas forcément représentatif sur les effets d'un médicament.


Le post a disparu avec le changement de forum mais je rappelle que j'ai failli tuer mon chien en lui donnant de l'ibuprofène 200 (suite blessure due à une bagarre un jour férié) alors que le pharmacien m'avait affirmé que c'était innofensif  :: 

PLUS JAMAIS, je ne donne quoique ce soit sans demander l'avis de mon vétérinaire !!!!!

----------


## vans

> Je rappelle tout de même qu'en cas de maladie, de doute ou d'interrogation au sujet d'un médicament/d'une posologie, il vaut mieux demander l'avis d'un professionnel.
> Même s'il s'agit d'un traitement vendu sans ordonnance, il peut ne pas être adapté à tout animal, et l'avis d'une seule personne n'est pas forcément représentatif sur les effets d'un médicament.


Je suis tout a fait d'accord, je me renseignait juste.  :: 
Faut que je téléphone a mon véto pour qu'il me donne son avis sur le changement de croquette car ma chien est sous flexadin pour son arthrose. Donc savoir s'il faut diminue ou non le flexadin sachant que les orijen contiennent déja des compléments.
Et pour lui parler du taux de protéine plus élever dans les orijen car je lit partout qu'il faut diminuer le taux de protéine sur un vieux chien. Donc je sais pas trop ou donner de la tete. D'ou mes questions mis comme tu le dis rien ne vaux l'vis d'un professionnel.

----------


## YenZ

> Le post a disparu avec le changement de forum mais je rappelle que j'ai failli tuer mon chien en lui donnant de l'ibuprofène 200 (suite blessure due à une bagarre un jour férié) alors que le pharmacien m'avait affirmé que c'était innofensif 
> 
> PLUS JAMAIS, je ne donne quoique ce soit sans demander l'avis de mon vétérinaire !!!!!


Faut faire vraiment gaffe, tous les médocs pour humains ne vont pas pour les chiens, l'ibuprofène est TRÈS nocif pour eux, je l'ai su à mes dépends quand Dixy (que je n'avais pas encore) en a mangé toute une plaquette étant chiot limite adulte, il a faillit y passer, sauvé de justesse aux urgences vétos de maisons alfort en pleine nuit...

Le pharmacien qui dit que ça ne pose pas de problèmes, c'est soit un débile profond, soit un incapable de première, soit les 2, depuis quand les pharmaciens sont médecins, et encore plus vétos ???

Par contre le produit dont parle corinnebergeron m'intéresse pas mal, Dixy ayant justement un problème de boiterie qui semble être articulaire mais dont on est pas encore tout à fait certain de l'origine (plus dysplasie que luxation de rotule), j'en parlerai à mon véto et je verrai si je peux lui faire une petite cure voir si ça arrange les choses  :: 
Surtout que si on se fie à ce qu'il y a dedans, c'est effectivement la même chose que ce que l'on trouve dans les croquettes, reste à voir les doses  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis tout a fait d'accord, je me renseignait juste. 
> Faut que je téléphone a mon véto pour qu'il me donne son avis sur le changement de croquette car ma chien est sous flexadin pour son arthrose. Donc savoir s'il faut diminue ou non le flexadin sachant que les orijen contiennent déja des compléments.
> Et pour lui parler du taux de protéine plus élever dans les orijen car je lit partout qu'il faut diminuer le taux de protéine sur un vieux chien. Donc je sais pas trop ou donner de la tete. D'ou mes questions mis comme tu le dis rien ne vaux l'vis d'un professionnel.


Sinon si le taux de prot te fait peur, tu as les gosbi senior qui sont bourrées de gluco/chondro et qui sont moins chères et de bonne qualité  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

La composition des GOSBI me fait rêver. Faut que je réépluche tout le post pour trouver le fournisseur le moins cher ... ah si on pouvait passer une commande groupée sur PARIS ...

----------


## Taysa

Si vous voulez grouper suivant les quantitees la cie des croquettes pourrait vous faire un devis  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Je ne sais pas si c'est le moins cher, mais j'ai commandé chez nourrircommelanature  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai l'impression que c'est le moins cher.

J'vas attendre la fin du mois ... elle n'est plus bien loin.

----------


## pomku

> tu pourras me donner ton avis sur les gosbi, moi je termine 2 sacs et je veux commencer aussi, mais les senior !!


_
"Gosbi agneau, c'est très bon ! Je n'aime que ça !",_ dixit Krakou (à gauche sur l'avatar)

_"Gosbi senior, c'est très bon ! Même si je préfère Orijen Senior"_ ,  dixit Pillow (à droite sur l'avatar)


Gosbi, vous pouvez y aller, c'est de la très bonne croquette avec un excellent rapport qualité/prix...

----------


## Fahn

*Les messages concernant le complément ont été effacés suite à la décision de l'équipe de modération.
RESCUE vous rappelle que l'avis d'un professionnel est indispensable concernant la prise ou l'administration de médicaments.*

----------


## mzelle_yoko

J'ai reçu mes 2 sacs de croquettes Nutrivet instinct Dietetic&Care. Je vous dirais si ça va à mon chien Scotty quand il sera chez nous  :Smile:

----------


## joloclo

Bon j'ai  oublié si on en a déjà parlé,mais avec 210 pages suis excusable lol,quelqu'un donne CLINIVET ? Des avis ?

----------


## vans

> Sinon si le taux de prot te fait peur, tu as les gosbi senior qui sont bourrées de gluco/chondro et qui sont moins chères et de bonne qualité


Les conditionnements (15kg) sont beaucoup trop élevé pour ma chienne qui est une york de 4kg. C'est pour cela que j'ai testé les orijen senior qui existent en 2,5kg  ::  
Mais c'est vrai que les taux de protéine me turlupine, car tout le monde se contre dit. Un coup je lis "pas trop de prot pour les vieux chiens pour leur reins" un coup "si les prot sont de bonne qualité, rien ne sert de les baisser pour les vieux chiens"

----------


## Marmotte73

> Faudrait regarder les doses préconisées sur les paquets de TOTW, mais 300 gr pour un chien de 40 kgs ça semble quand même peu, j'aurai plutôt pensé entre 320 et 400 gr (voir pus), sinon tu peux aussi tester d'autres croquettes car le vrai problème des TOTW est le taux des minéraux trop élevé.
> Si ton chien a des problèmes de selles non moulées, je te conseillerais plutôt de partir sur Cotecnica ou Nutrivet Instinct, ça ne coute pas plus cher (voir moins cher), et c'est même encore mieux.


J'ai regardé la compo des croquettes Nutrivet... va falloir qu'on m'explique, le fabricant annonce sans céréales et dans la compo je retrouve protéines dépeautre déshydratée... lépeautre est bien une céréale !!

C'est vrai que les Maxima me tentent bien

Quelle foire pour s'y retrouver dans les croquettes

Merci

----------


## mofo

> _
> "Gosbi agneau, c'est très bon ! Je n'aime que ça !",_ dixit Krakou (à gauche sur l'avatar)
> 
> _"Gosbi senior, c'est très bon ! Même si je préfère Orijen Senior"_ ,  dixit Pillow (à droite sur l'avatar)
> 
> 
> 
> Gosbi, vous pouvez y aller, c'est de la très bonne croquette avec un excellent rapport qualité/prix...


merci c'est gentil !!   j'ai envoyé un mail a gosbi et a ncln pour  savoir s'il y avait des ogm dans gosbi (car avec ce qu'on voit à la tv  sur les ogm ça fait peur !)  et donc ils m'ont répondu que le riz  n'était pas ogm mais j'ai demandé si la viande (animaux nourris avec  ogm) donc j'attends la réponse.

depuis combien de temps tu utilises gosbi ?  tu commandes où ??

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les conditionnements (15kg) sont beaucoup trop élevé pour ma chienne qui est une york de 4kg. C'est pour cela que j'ai testé les orijen senior qui existent en 2,5kg  
> Mais c'est vrai que les taux de protéine me turlupine, car tout le monde se contre dit. Un coup je lis "pas trop de prot pour les vieux chiens pour leur reins" un coup "si les prot sont de bonne qualité, rien ne sert de les baisser pour les vieux chiens"


il y a sur le site delice-croquettes  en conditionnement de 2 ou 5kg je crois mais ce n'est pas des sacs c'est des conditionnements en vrac mais le prix est bcp plus élevé, tu peux quand même aller jeter un oeil !!

----------


## pomku

Mes chiens mangent des Gosbi depuis presque un an (après que j'ai  testé   TOTW  tous les goûts..., Acana et je ne sais plus quoi encore...) Rien à faire. Pour mon Pillow, ça allait (c'est un vrai "bouffetout"  :: ) mais il  me fallait des mini croquettes pour mon Krakou qui est SUPER difficile. J'ai tenté Gosbi mini poulet : Krakou n'en voulait pas. Mais avec Gosbi agneau, ça a été le coup de foudre !  ::  

Mais Pillow-bouffetout avait du poids à perdre, alors je l'ai fait passer aux Gosbi senior et Orijen senior. Il aime les deux. Là, je teste Gosbi Vet Diet pour Pillow mais ce ne semble pas lui plaire (il a vite boudé les Josera Balance aussi). Et comme il a un souci de ligaments croisés, il lui faut des croquettes riches en chondro et gluco.

oops ! PAVÉ  !!! Pardon  :: 

Je commande chez NCLN, ils font des échantillons (assez volumineux). C'est parfait pour ne pas se retrouver avec 15 kg sur les bras. Et la livraison est super rapide. En outre, leur nutritionniste donne de bons conseils par mail.

----------


## mofo

> Mes chiens mangent des Gosbi depuis presque un an (après que j'ai  testé   TOTW  tous les goûts..., Acana et je ne sais plus quoi encore...) Rien à faire. Pour mon Pillow, ça allait (c'est un vrai "bouffetout" ) mais il  me fallait des mini croquettes pour mon Krakou qui est SUPER difficile. J'ai tenté Gosbi mini poulet : Krakou n'en voulait pas. Mais avec Gosbi agneau, ça a été le coup de foudre !  
> 
> Mais Pillow-bouffetout avait du poids à perdre, alors je l'ai fait passer aux Gosbi senior et Orijen senior. Il aime les deux. Là, je teste Gosbi Vet Diet pour Pillow mais ce ne semble pas lui plaire (il a vite boudé les Josera Balance aussi). Et comme il a un souci de ligaments croisés, il lui faut des croquettes riches en chondro et gluco.
> 
> oops ! PAVÉ  !!! Pardon 
> 
> Je commande chez NCLN, ils font des échantillons (assez volumineux). C'est parfait pour ne pas se retrouver avec 15 kg sur les bras. Et la livraison est super rapide. En outre, leur nutritionniste donne de bons conseils par mail.


merci pomku pour ton pavé !!! lol  ::   mon petit chien est au totw, il mange c pas un problème mais il grossit avec, et mon vieux est au NOW (très cher) et il fait beaucoup de crottes et il faut lui donner une grosse quantité pour qu'il maintienne son poids....   voilà  pourquoi je cherche d'autres marques

j'aurai préféré du sans céréales mais les taux élevés de prot me fait un peu peur, même si on dit que ce sont de bonne protéines, mon vieux ayant des soucis de santé je ne préfère pas tenter.....

----------


## pomku

En tout cas, depuis que mes morpions sont au Gosbi, leur poil est magnifique et ils pètent la forme (et je le reprécise,  QUE la forme...). 

Avant, ils étaient aux RC dans leur FA et moi, comme une quiche, quand je les ai adoptés, je les avais passé au PP, pensant que c'était mieux  :: . Puis je me suis renseignée, vu qu'avec RC ou PP, ce n'étaient plus seulement des chiens, mais des  usines à gaz et des fabriques à crottes !   ::

----------


## mofo

> En tout cas, depuis que mes morpions sont au Gosbi, leur poil est magnifique et ils pètent la forme (et je le reprécise,  QUE la forme...). 
> 
> Avant, ils étaient aux RC dans leur FA et moi, comme une quiche, quand je les ai adoptés, je les avais passé au PP, pensant que c'était mieux . Puis je me suis renseignée, vu qu'avec RC ou PP, ce n'étaient plus seulement des chiens, mais des  usines à gaz et des fabriques à crottes ! …


 ::  ben moi aussi j'ai nourri mon labrador aux RC pendant 7 ans en pensant que c'était de super croquettes, jusqu'au jour où je me suis intéressée au forums et que j'ai vu que c'était  ::

----------


## vans

> il y a sur le site delice-croquettes  en conditionnement de 2 ou 5kg je crois mais ce n'est pas des sacs c'est des conditionnements en vrac mais le prix est bcp plus élevé, tu peux quand même aller jeter un oeil !!


C'est étrange, je ne connaissais pas ce mode de conditionnement. Sa ve dire qu'il éventre un paquet et qu'il le reconditionne eux meme. Mais niveau fraicheur des croquettes c'est la meme chose qu'un paquet "normal" ?




> j'aurai préféré du sans céréales mais les taux élevés de prot me fait un peu peur, même si on dit que ce sont de bonne protéines, mon vieux ayant des soucis de santé je ne préfère pas tenter.....


Bien venu au club  ::  le taux de protéine me titille.
Actuellement, elle est avec un taux de 24% chez RC et en passant chez orijen elle sera sous 38% donc une tres grosse augmentation.


J'ai fait ma petite recherche sur les chondro et gluco entre les orijen et gosbi. Il y a pas grande différence entre les deux marques.
Chez orijen : les chondro sont à 1 200 mg/kg et les gluco sont à 1 400 mg/kg
Chez gosbi : les chondro sont à 1 000 mg/kg et les gluco sont à 1 400 mg/kg

----------


## MuzaRègne

> je lit partout qu'il faut diminuer le taux de protéine sur un vieux chien


C'est faux ! Au contraire, un chien âgé a tendance à perdre de la masse musculaire donc il faut être encore plus exigent sur les protéines. Mais en même temps, il est primordial que ces protéines soient d'excellente qualité pour limiter les déchets qui fatiguent les reins, donc, *pour un carnivore âgé : plus de protéines, et des protéines de meilleure qualité*.

Une source qui parle des chats - mais c'est le même principe pour les chiens :
http://endocrinevet.blogspot.fr/2011...for-older.html

"However, energy requirement sharply and progressively increase again in these cat when they become older, starting at 10 to 12 years of age (17-19). If daily caloric intake is not increased, progressive weight loss will result, due in large part to the loss of lean body mass (i.e., muscle mass), a phenomenon referred to the sarcopenia of aging (20-22).

The term age-related sarcopenia is derived from Greek (meaning "poverty of flesh") and is characterized by a degenerative loss of skeletal muscle mass and strength, as well as increased muscle fatigability that occurs in both humans and companion animals. For more information on the sarcopenia of aging, also see my previous post on "The Best Diet to Feed Hyperthyroid Cats," in which I discuss this phenomenon in more detail.

In addition to an increased caloric intake, older cats also require higher amounts of protein to maintain protein reserves compared with younger adult cats (19, 22-26). As cats age, they absorb and metabolize protein less efficiently  therefore, its extremely important to feed high-quality protein (i.e., animal source rather than grain-based), as well as an adequate quantity of protein to aging cats.

It's very clear that not all proteins are created equal, especially when feeding a obligate carnivore, such as the cat (9,27).  The biological value of a protein is a measure of that protein's ability to supply amino acids (especially the 11 essential amino acids) and to supply these amino acids in the proper proportions. It is well-established that animal proteins (e.g., meat, meat by-products) have a higher biological values than vegetable proteins (e.g., corn gluten meal, soybean meal, soy protein isolate).


In addition to biological value, protein digestibility is key  what good is a food with a higher protein content if the protein isn't also easy to digest? In the short digestive tract of cats, plant proteins are far less digestible than meat proteins.  These issues are important when selecting a food for any cat, but they become of utmost importance when selecting a diet for the geriatric cat. Therefore, grain-based proteins should never be used as the primary protein source in geriatric cats.

The dogma that all older cats be fed reduced energy senior diets must be questioned based on what is now known about the increasing energy requirements and nutritional needs of older cats (23,24). The higher maintenance energy requirements of geriatric cats, in combination with their impaired ability to digest protein, will lead to loss of muscle mass if their overall energy and protein needs are not met (22-26)."

----------


## mofo

> C'est étrange, je ne connaissais pas ce mode de conditionnement. Sa ve dire qu'il éventre un paquet et qu'il le reconditionne eux meme. Mais niveau fraicheur des croquettes c'est la meme chose qu'un paquet "normal" ?
> 
> 
> Bien venu au club  le taux de protéine me titille.
> Actuellement, elle est avec un taux de 24% chez RC et en passant chez orijen elle sera sous 38% donc une tres grosse augmentation.
> 
> 
> J'ai fait ma petite recherche sur les chondro et gluco entre les orijen et gosbi. Il y a pas grande différence entre les deux marques.
> Chez orijen : les chondro sont à 1 200 mg/kg et les gluco sont à 1 400 mg/kg
> Chez gosbi : les chondro sont à 1 000 mg/kg et les gluco sont à 1 400 mg/kg


oui pour les petits conditionnements je pense qu'ils font comme cela ils prennent d'un gros sac et mettent dans des petits donc moi aussi je me suis posée la meme question que toi niveau fraicheur des croquettes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

les gosbi senior on 27% de protéines je pense que c'est déjà bien

----------


## mofo

bon je viens d'avoir à l'instant la réponse de ncln sur les ogm dans gosbi
pour être sûre qu'il n'y en ai pas il faut prendre les lamb car les agneaux sont de nouvelle zélande est nourris 100% herbe sans aucun autre aliment.
donc le lamb est à 26/16

----------


## vans

> C'est faux ! Au contraire, un chien âgé a tendance à perdre de la masse musculaire donc il faut être encore plus exigent sur les protéines. Mais en même temps, il est primordial que ces protéines soient d'excellente qualité pour limiter les déchets qui fatiguent les reins, donc, *pour un carnivore âgé : plus de protéines, et des protéines de meilleure qualité*.


Très intéressant ton lien.
Donc si je passe complétement au orijen, l'organisme de ma chienne produira moins de déchets puisque la qualité des protéines des orijen est meilleur que celle des RC. Donc ces reins n'ont rien à craindre.

----------


## pomku

> bon je viens d'avoir à l'instant la réponse de ncln sur les ogm dans gosbi
> pour être sûre qu'il n'y en ai pas il faut prendre les lamb car les agneaux sont de nouvelle zélande est nourris 100% herbe sans aucun autre aliment.
> donc le lamb est à 26/16


En outre, le Gosbi agneau est plus appétent que le Gosbi poulet !, m'a dit mon Krakou. Et dans le genre chien difficile, j'ai rarement vu mieux que mon nain... Et pourtant, des loulous, j'en ai vu  et eu  depuis que je suis gamine (c'est-à-dire, a long long time ago...  :: )

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

> Après moult expériences en rapport avec mon porte monnaie (14 chats et 3 chiens plus accueillis plus humains ... ) j'avais mis mes chiens (15 ans, 11 ans aux instestins fragiles tous les deux et 5 ans peau fragile, vie sédentaire tous les trois) aux BOSH POULET ET EPEAUTRE, résultats garantis, intestins, peau, vitalité ... et puis voilà que depuis une 15aime de jours les deux vieux ont une diarrhée chronique, le traitement ne fait rien, c'est l'alimentation d'après le véto. Vous me conseillez quoi dans le genre pas 120 euros les 5 kg mais bonne qualité ? J'avoue être un peu déprimée là ...



J'ai vu que orijen senior faisait aussi de la croquette avec glucosamine + chondroitine.
Quelle est la mieux ? Orijen ou gosbi senior.
Dans tous les cas je demanderai au vétérinaire son avis, mais j'aimerai connaitre le votre. Il risque de déchanter si je prend pas son Hills !

----------


## Zoe

J'ai comandé des josera et j'ai essayé, ma caniche qui est difficille n'en veux pas  ::

----------


## La Po

Bonjour !

Je suis perdue !! Je ne suis pas venue depuis DES ANNEES sur ce post. A l'époque, les rescuiens soucieux de leurs chiens et de leurs portefeuilles ne juraient que par les croquettes Décathlon (dont le rapport qualité/prix est quand même pas mal...)
Entre temps j'ai eu des problèmes d'argent, et mes chiennes ont été nourries pendant deux ans avec de la merd*** J'ai bien bien vu la différence, le poil terne, les scelles dégueux...
Depuis un an je suis revenue aux Décath (environ 12€/12kg) et mes chiennes vont bien, je trouve, mais... Est ce que je ne me repose pas sur mes lauriers ? La compo des décath a t'elle changée ? 
Je pense à ça car en ce moment je garde un berger blanc suisse (les miennes sont une bergère belge/labrador + une petite indéterminée bergère "espagnole"), et ce berger blanc est Maiiiiiigre (et pourtant à priori pas mal nourri), mais avec un poil somptueux. Du coup je me dis que mes chiennes sont trop grosses (vue de l'esprit ?)...
Je suis perdue !

----------


## Poska

A 1 le kg j'imagine que tu prends les moins cher de décat', passe déjà aux outdog 500 (je les trouve à 22.90/15kg) la compo est déjà un peu meilleure  ::

----------


## vans

> J'ai vu que orijen senior faisait aussi de la croquette avec glucosamine + chondroitine.
> Quelle est la mieux ? Orijen ou gosbi senior.
> Dans tous les cas je demanderai au vétérinaire son avis, mais j'aimerai connaitre le votre. Il risque de déchanter si je prend pas son Hills !


je l'ai dit un peu plus haut.

Chez orijen : les chondro sont à 1 200 mg/kg et les gluco sont à 1 400 mg/kg
Chez gosbi : les chondro sont à 1 000 mg/kg et les gluco sont à 1 400 mg/kg

Les orijen contiennent plus de chondro que les golgi

----------


## YenZ

> Bon j'ai  oublié si on en a déjà parlé,mais avec 210 pages suis excusable lol,quelqu'un donne CLINIVET ? Des avis ?


Je t'ai déjà répondu quelques pages en arrière quand tu avais déjà posé la question, personne ne le donne ici mais la compo est assez naze je crois de ce que j'avais regardé.




> Les conditionnements (15kg) sont beaucoup trop élevé pour ma chienne qui est une york de 4kg. C'est pour cela que j'ai testé les orijen senior qui existent en 2,5kg  
> Mais c'est vrai que les taux de protéine me turlupine, car tout le monde se contre dit. Un coup je lis "pas trop de prot pour les vieux chiens pour leur reins" un coup "si les prot sont de bonne qualité, rien ne sert de les baisser pour les vieux chiens"


Ça existe en 3kgs sur NCLN et lacompagniedescroquettes (sur ce dernier site c'est pas en ligne faut les appeler pour commander car il n'y a que les gros conditionnements en ligne)
Quant aux prot c'est tout le contraire, il faut plus de prot de meilleure qualité (sauf cas particulier comme chien insuffisant rénal), mais bon je ne vais répéter ce que MuzaRègne a déjà très bien expliqué.




> J'ai regardé la compo des croquettes Nutrivet... va falloir qu'on m'explique, le fabricant annonce sans céréales et dans la compo je retrouve protéines dépeautre déshydratée... lépeautre est bien une céréale !!
> 
> C'est vrai que les Maxima me tentent bien
> 
> Quelle foire pour s'y retrouver dans les croquettes
> 
> Merci


Oui j'en ai déjà parlé plusieurs fois ici et sur zooplus, l'épeautre est bien une céréale, mais disons que c'est bien la protéine et non pas l'épeautre entière (graine etc...) qui est dans la croquette, mais ça reste une protéine de céréale avec le pouvoir allergène possible (même si en faible quantité dans Nutrivet), pour autant on peut considérer que c'est un sans céréales, c'est un grain free, pas un "céréal free".
D'ailleurs je crois que même orijen utilise un ingrédient dérivé du maïs ou je ne sais plus quoi, comme quoi trouver une croquette sans même une protéine de céréale ni une "graine" ou autre est quasi impossible.
Cotecnica c'est ce que j'utilise sur mes monstres, j'en suis vraiment très content, surtout qu'un de mes chiens à du mal à avoir tout le temps des selles nickel et moulées, avec maxima c'est vraiment beaucoup mieux (et en quantités surtout)





> J'ai vu que orijen senior faisait aussi de la croquette avec glucosamine + chondroitine.
> Quelle est la mieux ? Orijen ou gosbi senior.
> Dans tous les cas je demanderai au vétérinaire son avis, mais j'aimerai connaitre le votre. Il risque de déchanter si je prend pas son Hills !


Le véto je suis qu'il va te dire 'ouahhh ya trop de protéines dans Orijen" et va te conseiller Gosbi, masi bon l'un ou l'autre sera très bien même si perso je préfère Orijen.
De toute manière mieux vaut des compléments en plus des croquettes, les taux contenus dans les croquettes sont bien trop faibles pour un chien ayant vraiment de gros problèmes articulaires.




> J'ai comandé des josera et j'ai essayé, ma caniche qui est difficille n'en veux pas


bah choisis quelque chose de plus appétent et de meilleure qualité, c'est pas ce qui manque.
Orijen, Acana, Platinum, Cotecnica, Nutrivet Instinct et quelques autres sont très appétents.




> Bonjour !
> 
> Je suis perdue !! Je ne suis pas venue depuis DES ANNEES sur ce post. A l'époque, les rescuiens soucieux de leurs chiens et de leurs portefeuilles ne juraient que par les croquettes Décathlon (dont le rapport qualité/prix est quand même pas mal...)
> Entre temps j'ai eu des problèmes d'argent, et mes chiennes ont été nourries pendant deux ans avec de la merd*** J'ai bien bien vu la différence, le poil terne, les scelles dégueux...
> Depuis un an je suis revenue aux Décath (environ 12/12kg) et mes chiennes vont bien, je trouve, mais... Est ce que je ne me repose pas sur mes lauriers ? La compo des décath a t'elle changée ? 
> Je pense à ça car en ce moment je garde un berger blanc suisse (les miennes sont une bergère belge/labrador + une petite indéterminée bergère "espagnole"), et ce berger blanc est Maiiiiiigre (et pourtant à priori pas mal nourri), mais avec un poil somptueux. Du coup je me dis que mes chiennes sont trop grosses (vue de l'esprit ?)...
> Je suis perdue !


Bah tout va dépendre de ton budget, décath c'est vraiment plus que bof (les outdog 500, les autres c'est carrément merdique), mais si tu as un tout petit budget pourquoi pas.
Sinon tu as profine, par 30 kgs tu peux le toucher à environ 40/42 par sac (de 15kgs), certes c'est bien plus cher que Décath, mais c'est bien meilleur, et c'est pas excessif non plus (et tu en donneras surement bcp moins, donc au final l'un dans l'autre doit pas y avoir un écart monstrueux)
Sinon donne nous ton budget maximum et on te conseillera en fonction, grosso modo tu passes combien de kgs/mois pour quel prix ?

----------


## bouba92

> La composition des GOSBI me fait rêver. Faut que je réépluche tout le post pour trouver le fournisseur le moins cher ... ah si on pouvait passer une commande groupée sur PARIS ...


Bah moi je suis sur Paris, je prends du Gosbi ou du Now, pour le Now, si on achete 7 paquets on le paie 49 le sac seulement et on se regroupe quand on passe une commande, sinon ce serait trop cher. Le Gosbi j le prends sur NCLN.

----------


## Taysa

Je suis pleinement satisfaite du maxima cotecnica. 
Mais au vu de la santee tres fragile de taysa je me demandais si orijen senior ne serait pas mieux ?! 

YenZ ?

----------


## eliandre

> Difficile de te conseiller quoi que ce soit sans avoir fait de tests des différents allergènes possibles, et sans savoir si c'est environnemental ou alimentaire (voir les 2).
> Le mieux serait encore d'essayer d'enlever à la fois la viande et les céréales afin de voir si ça arrange quelque chose vu que certains chiens ne supportent pas une ou plusieurs céréales, et pour d'autres c'est un type de viande ou la viande en général (plus rare).
> Si tu restes sur de la croquette médicalisée tu ne pourras pas trouver ce qui convient pour tester, ou alors si tu veux de la croquette au poisson et sans céréales, tu as quelques choix possibles :
> 
> Nutrivet instinct fish, Acana Pacifica, Orijen fish, Fish4Dogs, Taste of the Wild pacific stream, Farrado truite, Purizon (poisson), Dog Lover's Gold passion au poisson... tu trouveras tous les sites où trouver ces marques page 198.
> Le mieux serait aussi que tu combines ton choix de croquettes avec des taux de glucosamine/chondroïtine importants pour les articulations, je sais qu'il y en a pas mal dans Orijen et Acana, il n'y en a pas dans TOTW, pour les autres marques c'est à vérifier, et surtout en quelles quantités.


Merci beaucoup Yenz pour les informations  :: 
J'ai finalement commandé des croquettes Farrado (le taux de protéine des autres marques m'a freiné un peu).
J'espère qu'une amélioration sera visible.
Pour les glucosamine/chondroïtine, ma chienne a un complément alimentaire à prendre chaque jour qui combine ces 2 molécules  ::

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

ok mais le complément reviens vachement cher je trouve...

----------


## mofo

Pour ceux qui prennent Gosbi senior, comment sont les selles de vos chiens ????  car now c'est parfois (souvent) pas moulé et en grande grande quantité


Pour ceux qui prennent maxima, est ce que vous n'avez pas de prob de prise de poids avec vos chiens ? car avec TOTW 18% mg le mien à tendance à grossir et comme maxima a aussi 18 % ???

----------


## Taysa

Zero soucis de poids avec le maxima chez nous.

----------


## YenZ

> Je suis pleinement satisfaite du maxima cotecnica. 
> Mais au vu de la santee tres fragile de taysa je me demandais si orijen senior ne serait pas mieux ?! 
> 
> YenZ ?


Bah santé fragile cad ? Pourquoi Orijen serait mieux si elle supporte parfaitement maxima ? De toute façon les compos sont très très proches (par rapport à orijen 70/30) à part les minéraux (meilleur rapport Ca/P chez Orijen mais un peu plus de calcium et surtout plus de phosphore) , donc l'un ou l'autre peut aller sauf que maxima sera moins cher.




> Merci beaucoup Yenz pour les informations 
> J'ai finalement commandé des croquettes Farrado (le taux de protéine des autres marques m'a freiné un peu).
> J'espère qu'une amélioration sera visible.
> Pour les glucosamine/chondroïtine, ma chienne a un complément alimentaire à prendre chaque jour qui combine ces 2 molécules


De rien, Farrado j'ai jamais testé mais la compo a l'air sympa, n'hésite pas à nous donner des retours sur cette marque que ce soit satisfaisant ou pas.
Oui pour les chondro ça ne m'étonne pas qu'elle ait un traitement spécifique (type locox ou autre ?), c'est toujours un plus dans les croquettes mais pas suffisant selon les cas.




> ok mais le complément reviens vachement cher je trouve...


Bah ouais mais c'est le prix à payer si tu veux l'aider niveau articulaire (ou prends du locox chez le véto ou internet ça coute pas grand chose)
Sinon contacte corinnebergeron, elle a parlé d'un produit qui a l'air efficace (chondrostéo je crois) et bcp moins cher, à discuter avant avec ton véto.




> Pour ceux qui prennent Gosbi senior, comment sont les selles de vos chiens ????  car now c'est parfois (souvent) pas moulé et en grande grande quantité
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui prennent maxima, est ce que vous n'avez pas de prob de prise de poids avec vos chiens ? car avec TOTW 18% mg le mien à tendance à grossir et comme maxima a aussi 18 % ???


Aucun problème de poids pour moi et pour ceux que je connais qui sont dessus, mais pour mofo si un trop fort taux de gras fait remonter ses triglycérides alors faut voir, le but c'est pas de lui donner mieux mais qu'au final ça fasse remonter son taux de "gras".

----------


## mofo

non mofo je vais le passer aux gosbi senior 27/13, mais pour krusty peut être maxima comme je vois qu'il y a de supers retours

----------


## bouba92

Trés intéressant, ce lien
http://fr.viadeo.com/fr/groups/detai...02g9fuhguzq81y

----------


## joloclo

Oui Yenz je me souviens à présent de ta réponse,mais peux tu me dire ce que tu trouves "naze" ds la compo,je la croyais pas mal,trop de Ca ? pas assez de Prot ?
http://www.clinivet-croquettes.fr/cr...ivet-15kg.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Oui Yenz je me souviens à présent de ta réponse,mais peux tu me dire ce que tu trouves "naze" ds la compo,je la croyais pas mal,trop de Ca ? pas assez de Prot ?
> http://www.clinivet-croquettes.fr/cr...ivet-15kg.html


Trop de céréales (riz brun + maïs + avoine) ==> 38.5% de glucides, c'est beaucoup, un taux de protéines trop juste pour un chiot, tout ça c'est pas terrible, mais ce qui est VRAIMENT inacceptable c'est un rapport phosphocalcique de 1.76 pour un aliment chiot !!! Allôôô et en plus ils conseillent ça pour des grandes races, hah mais bravo  ::  .

----------


## gipsie

Mes 3 chiennes sont au profine saumon depuis 3 semaines et pour le moment aucun soucis niveau digestion. Pour l’appétence j'en ai une qui ne les mangent pas tout le temps mais elle a toujours fait ça avec toute les croquettes c'est pas une grosse mangeuse. Apres niveau beaute du poils et tout ca je ne vois pas de différence par rapport a quand elles etaient au decathlon mais ca fait que 3 semaines et je leur trouvait deja un poil normal et une bonne sante. Je pense que c'est pas évident de voir si ça a un impact sur la sante et la forme du chien sur aussi peu de temps.

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

Pour mon chien dysplasique, j'ai eu une réponse du diététicien de ncln.
Il me conseille ces croquettes plutôt que des seniors orijen ou gosbi :
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...107ma27m3.html
+ ce complément en cure de 15 jours par  mois

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...s25ma21m3.html

D'après lui j'obtiendrai de meilleures selles et résultats avec mon chien que sur la marque orijen

----------


## Heirani

Bonsoir,

Je vais bientôt accueillir un chiot de race géante chez moi, et je suis en pleine interrogation au niveau des croquettes...
Voici mon post dans la rubrique chats avant que l'on m'explique très justement que les chiens ne sont pas des chats :




> Je vais bientôt accueillir un chiot de race géante chez moi, et je me  demande si les Go pour chiens sont aussi intéressantes que celles pour  les chats... Les taux de protéines me choquent un peu : 22% et 24% pour  les Go, alors que des " grandes " marques comme Royal Canin affichent un  taux de 34% de protéines pour leur formule Giant Puppy et 28% pour la  formulaire Giant adultes.
> Je trouve que c'est une différence importance. Que faut-il en penser ?  En sachant que les Go sont apparemment pour " tous les stades de la vie "  y compris chiots (donc en pleine croissante, d'autant plus importante  pour une race géante), donc 12% de différence en taux de protéines,  c'est important...
> 
> Merci de nouveau pour vos opinions.


Pour situer de pourquoi je parle des croquettes Go Natural, c'est parce que c'est cette même marque je donne à mes chats depuis un peu plus d'un an.
Je me demande donc quelles sont, à l'heure actuelle, les " meilleures " marques de croquettes pour chiens, selon vous ?
Ce serait gentil de m'aiguiller un petit peu, car comme pour les compo et analyses des croquettes pour chats, je ne comprends pas grand chose.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils.

----------


## eliandre

> De rien, Farrado j'ai jamais testé mais la compo a l'air sympa, n'hésite  pas à nous donner des retours sur cette marque que ce soit satisfaisant  ou pas.
> Oui pour les chondro ça ne m'étonne pas qu'elle ait un traitement  spécifique (type locox ou autre ?), c'est toujours un plus dans les  croquettes mais pas suffisant selon les cas.


J'ai changé le locox contre de l'algilium, d'après mon véto c'est beaucoup.
Plus anti-inflammatoire (previcox), très cher en effet mais seule solution pour que ma chienne puisse vivre sans douleur  :: 

Pas de soucis pour l'avis sur les Farrado, j'espère qu'elle les aimera et qu'une amélioration de sa peau sera visible.

----------


## pomku

Coucou,

Une petite bonne nouvelle pour les Gosbiphiles à toutous de petite taille  ::  
Le site NCLN envisage, je cite, de distribuer  _"à nouveau quelques références en 3 kg  ,       uniquement en taille mini, en PUPPY , ADULT CHICKEN et LAMB RICE "_.
Plus besoin ,_ a priori_, de se stresser avec les sacs de 15 kg...

----------


## Spirale

Bah mince alors, je vois plus mon message d'hier  :: 
Donc merci à Yenz et MuzaRègne pour vos réponses sur l'IR

ça fait deux semaines que deux de mes chiens sont au Purizon, et voilà ce que je peux en dire pour l'instant : bonne appétence, belles selles, par contre, l'un d'eux a pas mal de gaz (même si ça s'est calmé par rapport au début) ; et après essais de Orijen, Taste of the wild et Nutrivet, c'est avec ce dernier qu'il en a le moins, pratiquement pas même, tout en ayant une appétence correcte et des selles identiques, donc mon choix est fait  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fahn

Certains chiens sont plus disposés aux "vents", ma chienne pétait tout le temps, quoi qu'elle mange, je n'ai jamais trouvé une croquette qui ralentisse la fréquence et l'odeur  ::

----------


## pomku

Tant que ça reste des "vents"... Mon nain de droite sur mon avatar ne pète quasiment plus depuis son changement de croqs mais les rares fois où cela arrive, c'est ATOMIQUE ! (pets fuyants avec vidange de glandes anales...) . C'est là que tu regrettes de ne pas avoir plus bossé l'apnée !  ::  :Big Grin:

----------


## YenZ

> Pour mon chien dysplasique, j'ai eu une réponse du diététicien de ncln.
> Il me conseille ces croquettes plutôt que des seniors orijen ou gosbi :
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...107ma27m3.html
> + ce complément en cure de 15 jours par  mois
> 
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...s25ma21m3.html
> 
> D'après lui j'obtiendrai de meilleures selles et résultats avec mon chien que sur la marque orijen


bah écoute son conseil, de toute façon orijen ou gosbi sont 2 bonnes marques, impossible de savoir avant d'avoir testé ce qui sera le mieux toléré.




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je vais bientôt accueillir un chiot de race géante chez moi, et je suis en pleine interrogation au niveau des croquettes...
> Voici mon post dans la rubrique chats avant que l'on m'explique très justement que les chiens ne sont pas des chats :
> 
> 
> 
> Pour situer de pourquoi je parle des croquettes Go Natural, c'est parce que c'est cette même marque je donne à mes chats depuis un peu plus d'un an.
> Je me demande donc quelles sont, à l'heure actuelle, les " meilleures " marques de croquettes pour chiens, selon vous ?
> ...


Je t'invite à lire les 20 dernières pages par exemple, absolument tout y est résumé, expliqué, y compris par rapport aux chiots de grande et très grandes races.
Go est une marque trop chère, certaines sont bien meilleures pour moins cher, dans ton cas avec l'accueil d'un chiot de race géante, il est très important de lui donner un aliment avec des taux de minéraux réduits, mais surtout un rapport Ca/P le plus faible possible (le plus proche de 1).
On a déjà abordé la question et plusieurs marques avaient été discutées, dont Acana prairie qui semblait être un très bon compromis, Farrado aussi je crois de mémoire (à vérifier), bref tu as l'embarras du choix mais vérifie surtout les minéraux sans donner un aliment trop trop riche que la croissance soit lente afin d'éviter de solliciter les articulations très fragiles chez les grandes races.





> Bah mince alors, je vois plus mon message d'hier 
> Donc merci à Yenz et MuzaRègne pour vos réponses sur l'IR
> 
> ça fait deux semaines que deux de mes chiens sont au Purizon, et voilà ce que je peux en dire pour l'instant : bonne appétence, belles selles, par contre, l'un d'eux a pas mal de gaz (même si ça s'est calmé par rapport au début) ; et après essais de Orijen, Taste of the wild et Nutrivet, c'est avec ce dernier qu'il en a le moins, pratiquement pas même, tout en ayant une appétence correcte et des selles identiques, donc mon choix est fait


Ok merci pour le retour  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Pour ceux qui commandent NUTRIVET INSTINCT, offre découverte sur Zo*plus.be, code de réduc 3 % accessible à tous 3PRDE.

----------


## lealouboy

Bon j'ai reçu mes gosbi hier et j'ai commencé à les introduire dans les rations des 2 chiennes, pas de soucis pour l'instant  :: 

En ce qui concerne Coyot Boy, vu qu'il a décidé de manger une guêpe hier (encore  :: ) et que j'ai été obligée de courir chez le véto, qui a eu la gentillesse de m'attendre jusqu'à 19h30 alors qu'il ferme à 19h, pour lui enlever le dard qui était resté planté dans sa langue, ben je vais devoir attendre quelques jours....

----------


## joloclo

> Trop de céréales (riz brun + maïs + avoine) ==> 38.5% de glucides, c'est beaucoup, un taux de protéines trop juste pour un chiot, tout ça c'est pas terrible, mais ce qui est VRAIMENT inacceptable c'est un rapport phosphocalcique de 1.76 pour un aliment chiot !!! Allôôô et en plus ils conseillent ça pour des grandes races, hah mais bravo  .


 Ok j'oublie lol !Suis allé sur Amikinos voir pour les minous,du coup je vais peut-être prendre Amikinos pour mon chien.

----------


## YenZ

> En ce qui concerne Coyot Boy, vu qu'il a décidé de manger une guêpe hier (encore ) et que j'ai été obligée de courir chez le véto, qui a eu la gentillesse de m'attendre jusqu'à 19h30 alors qu'il ferme à 19h, pour lui enlever le dard qui était resté planté dans sa langue, ben je vais devoir attendre quelques jours....


Mouarf il en loupe pas une celui-là !!! Il s'entendrait bien avec ma Faya qui est première sur les conneries aussi !  ::   ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Mouarf il en loupe pas une celui-là !!! Il s'entendrait bien avec ma Faya qui est première sur les conneries aussi !


ça c'est clair  ::  Et comme il est sous AI pour 3 jours, je préfère ne pas démarrer les croquettes de suite, car, en cas de diarrhée je veux être sûre de pouvoir isoler la cause  ::

----------


## m.b.

Je n'arrive pas à retrouver le message. Vous aviez conseillé les profine saumon pour quelqu'un c'était pour des problèmes de peau ou de digestion ?

Je vois que leur gamme poulet aussi est bonne pour la digestibilité.

----------


## pomku

SI cela intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai un sac entamé de Josera Balance (il reste à la louche 2,4 kg dedans, dlc, fin 2012). Mon chien n'aime vraiment pas... Si quelqu'un veut tester ces croquettes, cela peut éviter d'acheter un sac entier de suite. N'hésitez pas à me contacter en MP. Je les donne bien sûr ! Je suis visible à Paris ou Levallois-Perret.

----------


## YenZ

> Je n'arrive pas à retrouver le message. Vous aviez conseillé les profine saumon pour quelqu'un c'était pour des problèmes de peau ou de digestion ?
> 
> Je vois que leur gamme poulet aussi est bonne pour la digestibilité.


Pour la peau et surement car fragile, mais en gamme poisson il y a bien mieux que Profine qui coute quand même 55€/15kgs et 51€ en prenant 30 kgs.
A ce prix Purizon, Nutrivet Instinct ten fish, Acana Pacifica, TOTW pacific stream ou Farrado truite sont dans les mêmes prix et bien mieux (mais sacs entre 12 et 13.6 kgs)




> SI cela intéresse quelqu'un, j'ai un sac entamé de Josera Balance (il reste à la louche 2,4 kg dedans, dlc, fin 2012). Mon chien n'aime vraiment pas... Si quelqu'un veut tester ces croquettes, cela peut éviter d'acheter un sac entier de suite. N'hésitez pas à me contacter en MP. Je les donne bien sûr ! Je suis visible à Paris ou Levallois-Perret.


Poste dans la rubrique à cet effet, vu que tu les donnes tu trouveras preneur très rapidement !

----------


## pomku

> Poste dans la rubrique à cet effet, vu que tu les donnes tu trouveras preneur très rapidement !


Ben bizarrement, il y a qq temps, j'ai posté dans la rubrique "dons" car j'avais 9 kg de Gosbi adult "standard" à donner qui m'avaient été livrés par erreur par NCLN (je voulais des mini). 
Eh bien, personne ne m'a contactée, alors que je les donnais. Du coup, je les ai filés à une copine dont le spitz est gosbiphile.
 Je m'étais dit que ce post étant la "république de la croquette pour chien", c'était tout à fait approprié. Mais tu as sûrement raison. Je ferai un post demain dans les "dons".  Bonne fin de soirée, ou de nuit, au choix  :Smile:

----------


## m.b.

> Pour la peau et surement car fragile, mais en gamme poisson il y a bien mieux que Profine qui coute quand même 55€/15kgs et 51€ en prenant 30 kgs.
> A ce prix Purizon, Nutrivet Instinct ten fish, Acana Pacifica, TOTW pacific stream ou Farrado truite sont dans les mêmes prix et bien mieux (mais sacs entre 12 et 13.6 kgs)


Ha ben j'ai trouvé les profine poulet à 41,50 euros si je prend par deux, ca me faisait 2 euros 76 el kilo, ca me convenait. 
Les croquettes dont tu me parles me semblaient plus élevé, genre 4 à 5 euros. 

Les croquettes décathlon ont bien amélioré les choses pour mon gros mais ce n'est pas ça encore et les josera poulet ne lui avait pas été malgré une longue transition. Pour l'instant les décathlon sont celles qui lui ont le mieux réussi (les pédigree aussi).

----------


## Taysa

Pourquoi ne pas essayer le maxima ? etant en region lyonnaise tu l'aurais a 50€ les 14kg !

----------


## m.b.

Parce que sur le long terme ca n'ira pas :/ sinon je n'hésiterai pas à essayer.

----------


## Taysa

Pourquoi ca n'irai pas ?

----------


## m.b.

Pour le prix, pas les croquettes.

----------


## Taysa

Bah tu en donnes beaucoup moins et 3.50€ le kg pour du sans cereales de cette qualitée euh ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bah tu en donnes beaucoup moins et 3.50 le kg pour du sans cereales de cette qualitée euh ...

----------


## YenZ

> Ben bizarrement, il y a qq temps, j'ai posté dans la rubrique "dons" car j'avais 9 kg de Gosbi adult "standard" à donner qui m'avaient été livrés par erreur par NCLN (je voulais des mini). 
> Eh bien, personne ne m'a contactée, alors que je les donnais. Du coup, je les ai filés à une copine dont le spitz est gosbiphile.
>  Je m'étais dit que ce post étant la "république de la croquette pour chien", c'était tout à fait approprié. Mais tu as sûrement raison. Je ferai un post demain dans les "dons".  Bonne fin de soirée, ou de nuit, au choix


Ah ouais ? Moi j'avais galéré, mais c'était pour vendre 22 kgs d'orijen, mais je pensais vraiment que lorsque c'était donné généralement ça partait direct ! C'est sympa d'en avoir fait profiter les autres, 9 kgs de croquettes à peine ouverte ça aurait pu se revendre  :: 




> Ha ben j'ai trouvé les profine poulet à 41,50 euros si je prend par deux, ca me faisait 2 euros 76 el kilo, ca me convenait. 
> Les croquettes dont tu me parles me semblaient plus élevé, genre 4 à 5 euros. 
> 
> Les croquettes décathlon ont bien amélioré les choses pour mon gros mais ce n'est pas ça encore et les josera poulet ne lui avait pas été malgré une longue transition. Pour l'instant les décathlon sont celles qui lui ont le mieux réussi (les pédigree aussi).


Oui mais je répondais à ton post par rapport à la gamme poisson, s tu compares du Profine *saumon* avec d'autres gammes poisson ailleurs, alors il revient quand même cher, par contre oui je suis bien d'accord en gamme poulet c'est vraiment pas cher, je sais pas où, et je serais curieux de savoir où tu les a trouvé à 76€/30 kgs mais c'est vraiment pas cher, c'est clair que dans ce cas ça sera bien moins cher que les marques que j'ai cité, 2.5€/kg c'est imbattable.

----------


## pomku

> Ah ouais ? Moi j'avais galéré, mais c'était pour vendre 22 kgs d'orijen, mais je pensais vraiment que lorsque c'était donné généralement ça partait direct ! C'est sympa d'en avoir fait profiter les autres, 9 kgs de croquettes à peine ouverte ça aurait pu se revendre    .



Ben non, je n'allais pas les revendre ! C'étaient 3 paquets de 3 kg pas ouverts du tout. Comme l'erreur venait de NCLN, ils me les avaient laissés et m'avaient relivrés mes "mini" (enfin, celles de Krakou, perso, je ne mange que très rarement des croquettes...  ::  ) 
Du coup, ils étaient quasi gratos. je ne vais pas me faire du fric sur le dos de la PA. A la limite, ça tombait bien pour cette copine, car c'est une petite  jeune et à ce moment-là, elle était un peu fauchée. Et comme pour beaucoup d'entre nous, rien n'est trop bien pour son chien  :Smile:

----------


## m.b.

> Oui mais je répondais à ton post par rapport à la gamme poisson, s tu compares du Profine *saumon* avec d'autres gammes poisson ailleurs, alors il revient quand même cher, par contre oui je suis bien d'accord en gamme poulet c'est vraiment pas cher, je sais pas où, et je serais curieux de savoir où tu les a trouvé à 76€/30 kgs mais c'est vraiment pas cher, c'est clair que dans ce cas ça sera bien moins cher que les marques que j'ai cité, 2.5€/kg c'est imbattable.


Ok ok  :: 
Donc du profine poulet je peux me lancer niveau digestion ? Alors non ca revient à 2,76 le kilo, 83 euros les 30kg, c'est sur le site croquette profine. 
J'espère jsute que ca le fera pas grossir, il s'est bien stabilisé avec les décathlons.

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

> Ok ok 
> Donc du profine poulet je peux me lancer niveau digestion ? Alors non ca revient à 2,76 le kilo, 83 euros les 30kg, c'est sur le site croquette profine. 
> J'espère jsute que ca le fera pas grossir, il s'est bien stabilisé avec les décathlons.


Mes 2 chiens sensibles des intestins n'ont aucun souci avec Profine Adulte (poulet) et Senior (dinde).
Mon 3ème chien mange le Profine Large Breed (poulet), et pas de souci non plus (mais il n'est pas sensible de nature).

----------


## m.b.

> Mes 2 chiens sensibles des intestins n'ont aucun souci avec Profine Adulte (poulet) et Senior (dinde).
> Mon 3ème chien mange le Profine Large Breed (poulet), et pas de souci non plus (mais il n'est pas sensible de nature).


Ha merci pour ton expérience ! Je vais commander et tenter, au pire les autres les mangeront. Question rapide, tu leur en donne combien par jour en fonction de leur poids ? Moi c'est un chien de 30kg, il mange 300 grammes par jour actuellement et son poids s'est stabilisé. 

Mes deux autres chiens peuvent manger n'importe quoi (même du bois) ca pose pas de problème mais lui... pourtant il n'a pas de soucis de santé donc j'en ai conclu qu'il était juste plus sensible que les autres.

----------


## Fleur_Bleue

En sachant qu'on fait une promenade tous les matins pendant 2h (je ne compte pas les 2 autres sorties de la journée, qui sont purement hygiéniques sans dépense physique), divisée en 1h de marche en laisse et 1h de jeux en liberté dans les aires de liberté pour chien (avec courses-poursuites, lancers de jouet, bref ils se défoulent bien...):
- pour mon vieux (12 ans) de 35kg: 360g de Senior Dinde
- pour mon jeune (3 ans) de 36kg: 360g de Profine Large Breed Poulet
- pour mon jeune (3 ans) de 23kg: 250g de Profine Adulte Poulet.

Ils ont tous les 3 une ration supérieure aux estimations des paquets, et ont tous un poids "normal" (ils ont perdu du poids avec des rations inférieures. J'ai surtout galéré à ajuster la ration avec mon petit Border de 23kg, très très actif en liberté). 

Pour un chien de 30kg, la ration journalière recommandée est de 275g (en Adulte et en Large Breed).

----------


## vans

Pour ce qui donne des orijen senior à leur chien, avez vous constaté une augmentation de la consommation d'eau ?
Car d’après ma mère ma chienne boirait plus depuis le début de la transition

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Hum, je me trouve bien ennuyée, je n'ai pas de balance de cuisine, et pour peser 350g de croquettes pour Scotty, je ne sais pas comment faire. Quelqu'un a-t-il les croquettes Nutrivet Dietetic and Care et pourrait me dire combien ça fait à peu pres (dans un contenant "standard") ?  ::

----------


## mzelle_yoko

je me pese avec la wii fit  :: 
Je vais voir si ca marche  :: 

Edit : bon, ça fait environ 600g de farine, ça fonctionne bien finalement avec la wii fit  ::

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

j'ai besoin des pro en cacluls  :: 

Voila j'ai reçu mon paquet de gosbi et demain je commence la transition.
Sachant que Guizmo mangeait 150 gr de DLG par jour et que la à priori il devra manger 200 gr de gosbi par jour
Comment vous organiseriez la transition et les dosages ?

----------


## goldenslover

Excellente remarque, et celà permet de conserverune alimentation de qualité ( la prescription medicale du Hill's est encouragée par les cadeaux du labo de croquettes à la fin du mois ), si l'on regarde la notation de Hill's sur dog food analysis on tombe à la renverse, c'est du bas de gamme borré de produits chimiques

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Excellente remarque, et celà permet de conserverune alimentation de qualité ( la prescription medicale du Hill's est encouragée par les cadeaux du labo de croquettes à la fin du mois ), si l'on regarde la notation de Hill's sur dog food analysis on tombe à la renverse, c'est du bas de gamme borré de produits chimiques

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Excellente remarque, et celà permet de conserverune alimentation de qualité ( la prescription medicale du Hill's est encouragée par les cadeaux du labo de croquettes à la fin du mois ), si l'on regarde la notation de Hill's sur dog food analysis on tombe à la renverse, c'est du bas de gamme borré de produits chimiques

----------


## xsabx

Nutram va sortir une gamme sans céréales, voilà la traduction des compos:


Gamme poulet, dinde et canard:
Dinde fraîche, farine de poulet, pois verts,  pois chiches, poulet frais, oeufs entiers, tapioca, gras de poulet  (conservée naturellement avec la vitamine E et acide citrique), saveurs  naturelle de poulet, canard frais, graines de quinoa, sel de mer,  phosphate de calcium, citrouille, brocoli, agave bio (source d'inuline),  graines de chia,chlorure de potassium,  farine d'algues biologiques (prébiotique), extrait d'algues (source de  DHA), yucca schidigera, vitamines et minéraux, chlorure de choline,  glucosamine, chou frisé, Grenade, framboise, épinards, moule verte, extrait de thé vert, extrait de romarin.

 Vitamines &  minéraux (vitamine E, vitamine A, vitamine D3, niacine, vitamine C,  inositol, D pantothénate de calcium, mononitrate de thiamine,  riboflavine, bêta-carotène, chlorhydrate de pyridoxine, acide folique,  biotine, supplément de vitamine B12, protéinate de zinc, sulfate  ferreux, protéinate de fer, oxyde de zinc, protéinate de cuivre, sulfate  de cuivre, protéinate de manganèse, oxyde manganeux, iodate de calcium,  sélénite de sodium).
 Protèines 32%, matière grasse 19%






Gamme Saumon et truite:
Truite fraîche, farine de saumon, farine de  poulet, pois verts, pois chiches, oeufs entiers, tapioca, saumon frais,  gras de poulet (conservée naturellement avec la vitamine E et acide  citrique), arômes naturels, huile de saumon canadien (source de DHA et  EPA), graines de quinoa, carottes, courge musquée, pommes, bleuets, sel  marin,
agave bio (source d'inuline),  graines de chia, chlorure de potassium, farine d'algues biologiques  (prébiotique), yucca schidigera, vitamines & minéraux, chlorure de  choline, glucosamine, chou frisé, canneberge, épinards,  moule verte, extrait de thé vert, extrait de romarin. 

Vitamines  & minéraux (vitamine E, vitamine A, vitamine D3, niacine, vitamine  C, inositol, D pantothénate de calcium, mononitrate de thiamine,  riboflavine, bêta-carotène, chlorhydrate de pyridoxine, acide folique,  biotine, supplément de vitamine B12, protéinate de zinc, sulfate  ferreux, protéinate de fer, oxyde de zinc, protéinate de cuivre, sulfate  de cuivre, protéinate de manganèse, oxyde manganeux, iodate de calcium,  sélénite de sodium).
 Protèines 34%, Matière grasse 20%





Qu'en pensez vous?

----------


## lealouboy

> j'ai besoin des pro en cacluls 
> 
> Voila j'ai reçu mon paquet de gosbi et demain je commence la transition.
> Sachant que Guizmo mangeait 150 gr de DLG par jour et que la à priori il devra manger 200 gr de gosbi par jour
> Comment vous organiseriez la transition et les dosages ?


Perso je fais un peu au pif  ::  Je commence par introduire qq nouvelles croquettes et j'observe, puis je fais 1/4 nouvelles croq (soit sans ton cas 1/4 de 200g = 50g) et 3/4 de l'ancienne soit 112.50g et j'y vais progressivement jusqu'à 100ù nouvelles croquettes  :Smile: 

Moi, je le fais à l'oeil j'avoue et je regarde mes chiens surtout (les selles, la forme et aussi s'ils maigrissent ou grossissent)  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

> Nutram va sortir une gamme sans céréales, voilà la traduction des compos:
> 
> 
> Gamme poulet, dinde et canard:
> Dinde fraîche, farine de poulet, pois verts,  pois chiches, poulet frais, oeufs entiers, tapioca, gras de poulet  (conservée naturellement avec la vitamine E et acide citrique), saveurs  naturelle de poulet, canard frais, graines de quinoa, sel de mer,  phosphate de calcium, citrouille, brocoli, agave bio (source d'inuline),  graines de chia,chlorure de potassium,  farine d'algues biologiques (prébiotique), extrait d'algues (source de  DHA), yucca schidigera, vitamines et minéraux, chlorure de choline,  glucosamine, chou frisé, Grenade, framboise, épinards, moule verte, extrait de thé vert, extrait de romarin.
> 
>  Vitamines &  minéraux (vitamine E, vitamine A, vitamine D3, niacine, vitamine C,  inositol, D pantothénate de calcium, mononitrate de thiamine,  riboflavine, bêta-carotène, chlorhydrate de pyridoxine, acide folique,  biotine, supplément de vitamine B12, protéinate de zinc, sulfate  ferreux, protéinate de fer, oxyde de zinc, protéinate de cuivre, sulfate  de cuivre, protéinate de manganèse, oxyde manganeux, iodate de calcium,  sélénite de sodium).
>  Protèines 32%, matière grasse 19%
> 
> ...


Selon moi, ça a l'air pas mal, reste à voir le prix  ::

----------


## goldenslover

A jocloclo, pas mal de vetos connaissent les marques de croquettes qui font des cadeaux ( en général les plus bas de gamme ) cherchez l'erreur

----------


## YenZ

> Pour ce qui donne des orijen senior à leur chien, avez vous constaté une augmentation de la consommation d'eau ?
> Car daprès ma mère ma chienne boirait plus depuis le début de la transition


Ça dépend des chiens mais c'est pas impossible, ça n'a rien d'inquiétant, sur certaines marques ils boivent plus que sur d'autres.




> j'ai besoin des pro en cacluls 
> 
> Voila j'ai reçu mon paquet de gosbi et demain je commence la transition.
> Sachant que Guizmo mangeait 150 gr de DLG par jour et que la à priori il devra manger 200 gr de gosbi par jour
> Comment vous organiseriez la transition et les dosages ?


Les dosages = peser sur une balance électronique (ou de cuisine assez précise si tu n'as pas électronique)
Transition ça dépend si chiens fragiles ou pas mais généralement sur 2 semaines :
5 jours 1/4 nouvelles croquettes et 3/4 anciennes
5 jours 50/50
puis 5 jours 3/4 nouvelles et 1/4 anciennes
au bout de 15 jours que le nouvel aliment 
Sachant qu'à chaque étape, tu vérifies régulièrement les selles de tes chiens, normalement moulées et assez fermes, si ça part en diarrhée ce n'est pas normal, tout dépend aussi de la fragilité de chacun.
Pour le dosage normalement c'est soit tu suis ce qui est indiqué sur le paquet (pas tout le temps exact), soit environ 100 à 130 gr par 10 kgs de poids !
Çane reste qu'une mesure moyenne, il faut bien sur regarder ses chiens et adapter en fonction de leur prise ou perte de poids.




> Nutram va sortir une gamme sans céréales, voilà la traduction des compos:
> 
> 
> Gamme poulet, dinde et canard:
> Dinde fraîche, farine de poulet, pois verts,  pois chiches, poulet frais, oeufs entiers, tapioca, gras de poulet  (conservée naturellement avec la vitamine E et acide citrique), saveurs  naturelle de poulet, canard frais, graines de quinoa, sel de mer,  phosphate de calcium, citrouille, brocoli, agave bio (source d'inuline),  graines de chia,chlorure de potassium,  farine d'algues biologiques (prébiotique), extrait d'algues (source de  DHA), yucca schidigera, vitamines et minéraux, chlorure de choline,  glucosamine, chou frisé, Grenade, framboise, épinards, moule verte, extrait de thé vert, extrait de romarin.
> 
>  Vitamines &  minéraux (vitamine E, vitamine A, vitamine D3, niacine, vitamine C,  inositol, D pantothénate de calcium, mononitrate de thiamine,  riboflavine, bêta-carotène, chlorhydrate de pyridoxine, acide folique,  biotine, supplément de vitamine B12, protéinate de zinc, sulfate  ferreux, protéinate de fer, oxyde de zinc, protéinate de cuivre, sulfate  de cuivre, protéinate de manganèse, oxyde manganeux, iodate de calcium,  sélénite de sodium).
>  Protèines 32%, matière grasse 19%
> 
> ...


Je fais le perroquet derrière Fahn aujourd'hui  :: 
Ça a pas l'air mal sur le papier, faut voir le prix et surtout l'analyse complète  :: 

PS : platinum sort aussi une gamme sans céréales à base de cochon sauvage comme on trouve en corse (à part qu'ils viennent d'espagne/portugal) d'ici 3 mois maximum !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Sur le site PRO DOG 119 euros les trois sacs de profine payable en trois chèques sur trois mois et je crois qu'il y a 5 euros de ristourne pour la première commande. J'ai commandé les poulet pour des pb d'intestins et de peau conjointement, pas encore testé (je n'ai pas été cherché le colis chez le gardien pas le temps) mais j'avais déjà testé et c'était bien. Un juste milieu je dirai.

----------


## goldenslover

Bonjour,

Moi dés que çà vient d'Espagne, je suis trés méfiant. Ils autorisent des pesticides interdits en France, et leurs normes qualité ne sont pas assez exigeantes.

----------


## m.b.

> Sur le site PRO DOG 119 euros les trois sacs de profine payable en trois chèques sur trois mois et je crois qu'il y a 5 euros de ristourne pour la première commande. J'ai commandé les poulet pour des pb d'intestins et de peau conjointement, pas encore testé (je n'ai pas été cherché le colis chez le gardien pas le temps) mais j'avais déjà testé et c'était bien. Un juste milieu je dirai.


C'est une offre exceptionnel les trois sac ? Je ne connaissais pas ce site, merci !

----------


## YenZ

Non c'est une offre habituelle que j'avais aussi aussi vu sur leur site (mais tout le monde ne commande pas par 45 kgs), d'ailleurs c'est indiqué sur la list page 198, c'est vrai que ça donne un rapport qualité/prix très abordable ! (2.63/kg)
Je ne l'avais pas indiqué car ça revenait au même prix que 2 sacs sur crokeo (à 78), mais à priori crokeo a augmenté ses prix et les 2 sacs sont passés de 39  le sac à 45 ...

Goldenslover : j'utilise cotecnica (alternative à ancien orijen 70/30) qui vient d'espagne et j'en suis très satisfait, tous les produits venant d'espagne ne sont pas mauvais ou bourrées de pesticides, tout dépend du cahier des charges du fabricant !

corrinebergeron : pourrais-tu me redonner (ici ou MP) le nom du produit pour l'arthrose/dysplasie ? que tu utilises pour toi et tes chiens (chondrostéo ?), j'aimerais le tester sur mon Dixy qui a justement un problème de ce type (et ou le trouves-tu ? pharmacie ? internet ?)

----------


## goldenslover

Goldenslover : j'utilise cotecnica (alternative à ancien orijen 70/30) qui vient d'espagne et j'en suis très satisfait, tous les produits venant d'espagne ne sont pas mauvais ou bourrées de pesticides, tout dépend du cahier des charges du fabricant !

Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais je reste vigilant. Cotecnica est français, c'est déjà mieux; je voudrais bien voir la composition des croquettes.

----------


## YenZ

Non Cotecnica est espagnol pas français, pour la compo elle est sur NCLN

----------


## vans

> Ça dépend des chiens mais c'est pas impossible, ça n'a rien d'inquiétant, sur certaines marques ils boivent plus que sur d'autres.


Merci  ::

----------


## pomku

> Pour ce qui donne des orijen senior à leur chien, avez vous constaté une augmentation de la consommation d'eau ?
> Car daprès ma mère ma chienne boirait plus depuis le début de la transition


j'ai remis Pillow aux Orijen senior depuis une semaine, et il ne boit pas plus qu'avant (en revanche, il en fout toujours autant autour du bol d'eau ! Évidemment, il est tellement feignant mon gros qu'il boit assis !!!  :: ) Maintenant, cela doit dépendre des chiens aussi... Et c'est peut-être la transition (avec quelles croquettes ?) qui lui donne plus soif ?

----------


## vans

> j'ai remis Pillow aux Orijen senior depuis une semaine, et il ne boit pas plus qu'avant (en revanche, il en fout toujours autant autour du bol d'eau ! Évidemment, il est tellement feignant mon gros qu'il boit assis !!! ) Maintenant, cela doit dépendre des chiens aussi... Et c'est peut-être la transition (avec quelles croquettes ?) qui lui donne plus soif ?


Maya passe des RC XS +12 au orijen senior. Elle bois peut etre plus car les orijen sont plus complètes  :: 

Maya est tout le contraire de ton pillow, elle descend sa trouffe tout doucement  jusqu'a ce qu'elle touche l'eau et commence a tirer doucement sa langue et boit tout en restant sur les bords de la gamelle, jamais une goutte par terre  :: . la seule chose qui reste par terre c'est la dernière croquette de sa gamelle, jamais elle l'a mange  ::

----------


## pomku

> Maya passe des RC XS +12 au orijen senior. Elle bois peut etre plus car les orijen sont plus complètes 
> 
> Maya est tout le contraire de ton pillow, elle descend sa trouffe tout doucement  jusqu'a ce qu'elle touche l'eau et commence a tirer doucement sa langue et boit tout en restant sur les bords de la gamelle, jamais une goutte par terre . la seule chose qui reste par terre c'est la dernière croquette de sa gamelle, jamais elle l'a mange


Et beh, le changement est radical ! De RC à Orijen, ça va lui changer la vie à ta belle  ::  C'est trognon l'histoire de la "dernière croquette"... Ils sont marrants nos chiens, avec leurs "manies"   ::

----------


## Taysa

Si tu cherches des chondo et autres dans le genre, j'ai ce qu'il te faut  ::

----------


## Taysa

uniquement en mp et c'est pas moi qui te filerais le produit  ::

----------


## m.b.

J'ai déjà reçu mes croquettes commandées hier matin ! Si c'est pas du rapide...

----------


## vans

> Et beh, le changement est radical ! De RC à Orijen, ça va lui changer la vie à ta belle  C'est trognon l'histoire de la "dernière croquette"... Ils sont marrants nos chiens, avec leurs "manies"


Oui, gros changement. Elle a toujours été sous RC depuis ses 3 mois, j'ai toujours crue que c'était une bonne marque (très connu, le véto les vend aussi, ....), jusqu'au jour ou je me suis lancée dans la lecture de ce post et c'est la que j'ai découvert que c'était de la m**** en sachet. 

La transition se passe très bien, pas de diarrhée, gaz... Rien de tout ça. Elle les supporte donc tres bien. Je vais étaler la transition sur deux bons mois pour perturber le moins possible son petit bidou de mamie.  ::

----------


## bouba92

les gosbi sont produites enEspagne, je me demande si le riz est bien du riz sans ogm....C pas précisé sur le paquet, et l'Espagne autorise les ogm....

----------


## YenZ

Pas de riz OGM dans gosbi, je suis sur iPhone donc pas très pratique mais je posterai le détail plus tard.

----------


## lealouboy

Au pire, si elles sont trop grosses, tu peux les tremper pour éviter de gâcher  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ah oui d'accord, non c'était plutôt une solution si tu t'étais occasonnellement trompée de taille de croquettes  :: 
Mais j'avoue que je n'avais pas lu le reste  ::

----------


## Poska

Purizon se vend en 400g, ça ne convient pas?

----------


## lealouboy

Bon voilà 3 jours que j'ai introduit les gosbi à Coyot Boy et pour l'instant, pas de soucis  :Smile: 
Ils ont tous les 3 les selles moulées mais plus claires qu'avec les AG...

J'en suis à démarrer 1/3 gosbi et 2/3 AG pour les chiennes et 1/5 gosbi et 4/5 AG pour Coyot Boy...

----------


## Poska

> ca me reviendrait super cher ... le top serait des lot de paquets en 4kilos. Ce que fait josera


11.25€ par mois c'est super cher? 
Je vais me reconvertir dans le mini chien, ça ferait du bien au budget  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Oui, gros changement. Elle a toujours été sous RC depuis ses 3 mois, j'ai toujours crue que c'était une bonne marque (très connu, le véto les vend aussi, ....), jusqu'au jour ou je me suis lancée dans la lecture de ce post et c'est la que j'ai découvert que c'était de la m**** en sachet. 
> 
> La transition se passe très bien, pas de diarrhée, gaz... Rien de tout ça. Elle les supporte donc tres bien. Je vais étaler la transition sur deux bons mois pour perturber le moins possible son petit bidou de mamie.


2 mois c'est quand même super long pour une transition, même si elle est fragile normalement en 2 semaines à 1 mois grand maximum ça devrait passer sans soucis, surtout si pour le moment tout se passe sans problèmes, si il y a des soucis c'est souvent soit dès le départ, soit quand on commence à passer à 50/50 




> les gosbi sont produites enEspagne, je me demande si le riz est bien du riz sans ogm....C pas précisé sur le paquet, et l'Espagne autorise les ogm....


Réponse du D.Faure de NCLN (merci mofo)




> Dans la gamme EXCLUSIVE OF  GOSBI , commercialisée sur notre site ,       il y a uniquement  du riz  comme unique céréale et dans l'UNION       EUROPEENNE , le riz OGM est  interdit , comme le riz utilisé par       GOSBI provient du delta de  l'Ebre en Espagne , il n'y a donc pas       d'OGM  dans EXCLUSIVE of  GOSBI.
> (...)
> Si vous voulez être certain que  la viande n'est pas  issue       d'animaux nourris avec des OGM, il  faut prendre uniquement chez       GOSBI du LAMB, soit de l'agneau , car  il provient d'élevages       extensifs de nouvelle - zélande 100% herbe  sans aucun aliment .
>       Concernant le poulet  , je n'ai pas la certitude qu'il soit nourri        avec des OGM, mais je n'ai pas non plus la certitude du contraire        , il peut avoir reçu des aliments complets avec par exemple et        peut -être ? du soja OGM provenance USA ?? c'est d'ailleurs aussi        le cas  de beaucoup de poulets destinés à la consommation humaine        et élevés en France  !
>       Le Gosbi Lamb n'est pas très riche et peut très bien convenir pour       des seniors .








> mon pere a adopté sa chienne hier et il avait donc commandé josera optiness.
> 
> Le soucis pour moi cest que les croquettes sont vachement grosses, je sais pas si la minichienne va reussir a les manger .... 
> 
> Jattend ses retours sur sa dogo du coup, et je vous dirais =D


Les optiness pour la dogo c'est un chiot ou pas ?
De toute façon je viens de regarder je pense pas que c'est pour un chiot, les taux sont bien trop faibles à mon avis (22/12), certes c'est pas très cher à 3/kg, mais franchement ya quand même bien mieux pour pas beaucoup plus cher.




> oh je gache rien je te rassure. en fait la miss est aux josera minibest, et je voulais acheter des kilos a mon pere pour que ca me revienne moins cher au kilod, mais si elles sont trop grosses tant pis
> 
> Je suis pas sure que tremper soit une bonne idee : mamie spitz mange tout au long de la journee zn se regulant et en plus elle a deja les dents un peu entartrees donc bon =S


Pour le tartre, si tu suis bien la posologie, je te conseille ce produit (version "classic" ou "forte"), c'est un peu cher mais c'est vraiment TRÈS efficace ! (et ça évite le détartrage couteux et risqué sous anesthésie chez le véto)

http://shop.platinum-france.com/17-d...hiens-et-chats





> bon ben je suis sur les fesses : j'avais tout de meme ramener une grosse croquette "pour voir" et la chienne l'as mangé en deux bouchées sans problemes
> 
> Mais bon j'aimerais la changer des minibest quand meme, je vais du coup voir, les josera optiness sont mieux nan ?
> Faut savoir que la chienne mange a peine 1kg par mois, donc soit petit conditionnement a petit prix soit ca doit se stocker
> 
> Jaurais aimé tenter les purizon mais le paquet serait ouvert un an ! Idem pour les acana ! Cest la misere
> 
> Y a pas un truc magique pour conserver les croquettes mdr


Bof minibest ou optiness c'est un peu du pareil au même... même si je préfère l'analyse de minibest, en terme de compo peut-être plus optiness.
Comme disait Poska soit tu prends des paquets de 400 gr mais ça te reviendra bcp plus cher, soit le mieux est que tu conseilles à ton père d'acheter Purizon qui est excellent et qu'il pourrait toucher pour pas très cher, la gamme poulet à 99.9 /27 kgs moins 10% donc 90 (sur tous les zooplus), soit le même prix que les Josera (mais 3 kgs de moins), sachant qu'il en donnera moins que Josera et que c'est de bien meilleure qualité !

Sinon tu as aussi une promo sur zooplus.de, 1 paquet de 400 gr acheté et un offert, soit 5 et quelque le kg ce qui reste abordable pour tester pour ta chienne (et tu peux utiliser en plus des codes promo), si ton père préférait la gamme poisson à la gamme poulet, elle est un tout petit peu plus chère, et au meilleur prix sur zooplus.it je crois, mais d'après les commentaires elle est moins bien supportée que la gamme poulet.




> Bon voilà 3 jours que j'ai introduit les gosbi à Coyot Boy et pour l'instant, pas de soucis 
> Ils ont tous les 3 les selles moulées mais plus claires qu'avec les AG...
> 
> J'en suis à démarrer 1/3 gosbi et 2/3 AG pour les chiennes et 1/5 gosbi et 4/5 AG pour Coyot Boy...


C'est déjà un bon début qu'il les accepte et les supporte, en espérant que ça dure  ::

----------


## pomku

Salut à tous,

je désespère ! J'avais réussi à faire maigrir mon gros, mais il a repris et ne perd plus. 
J'ai essayé plein de techniques.
 Si qq a une méthode que je ne connais pas, je prends. 

Actuellement, il est aux Orijen senior (environ 140 g/jour) = haricots verts le soir . 
Bon, ok, il a dû refaire du muscle aussi car il a repris les plus longues balades et les escaliers (opération fin mai, 4 mois de conval) mais il a toujours ce fucking kilo de trop...  :Frown:  

J'ai essayé les Josera balance (en veut pas !), les Gosbi senior (en veut plus !), les seules qu'ils kiffe sont les Orijen senior et les Mini Gosbi de son frère (qu'il chipe dès qu'on a le dos tourné). 
Mes chiens ont manqué petit, ils ont été maltraités, tapés par des voiture (mon gros à la queue pliée à 45° et les pattes de travers), zont castrés trop jeunes (grrr) et autant l'un reste super mince et sec, l'autre est "bouffant"... 

Et c'est indispensable pour lui de perdre ce ronjtudju de kilo pour soulager sa patte opérée et éviter que l'autre patte ne subisse le même sort.

*Alors à l'aide ! Help ! Aiuto ! На  помощь* !, etc.

Merci  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

il pèse combien ton chien? parce que pour mon Xterrier castré de 4ans, 6kg, je donnais 100g d'orijen adulte et il est TRES actif (2h de balade en liberté/j où il fait le cake dans tous les sens)
niveau silhouette il est tip top

----------


## Spirale

> Pour le tartre, si tu suis bien la posologie, je te conseille ce produit (version "classic" ou "forte"), c'est un peu cher mais c'est vraiment TRÈS efficace ! (et ça évite le détartrage couteux et risqué sous anesthésie chez le véto)
> 
> http://shop.platinum-france.com/17-d...hiens-et-chats


J'avais essayé pour une de mes chiennes âgée et je n'avais pas eu de résultats  :Frown:

----------


## vans

> 2 mois c'est quand même super long pour une transition, même si elle est fragile normalement en 2 semaines à 1 mois grand maximum ça devrait passer sans soucis, surtout si pour le moment tout se passe sans problèmes, si il y a des soucis c'est souvent soit dès le départ, soit quand on commence à passer à 50/50


D'un coté je veux la perturbé le moins possible et de l'autre je veux aussi finir le stock de croquette RC que j'ai acheté le mois dernier pour pas les mettre a la poubelle  ::

----------


## pomku

> il pèse combien ton chien? parce que pour mon Xterrier castré de 4ans, 6kg, je donnais 100g d'orijen adulte et il est TRES actif (2h de balade en liberté/j où il fait le cake dans tous les sens)
> niveau silhouette il est tip top


Là, il est à 13,5 kg. Il faudrait qu'il pèse 12,5 (idéalement 12 pour qu'il ait une "petite marge"). 

Le souci, c'est que comme il a été opéré des  ligaments croisés de la patte gauche fin mai, il a dû rester "immobile" pendant presque 4 mois ! 
Du coup, il s'est "rempâté"... Il faisait 13 le jour de l'opé (on l'avait fait maigrir avant car il était déjà à 13,5) et là, avec la convalescence, il est remonté à 13,5... 

Ça fait à peine 10 jours qu'il a le droit de reprendre les escaliers par exemple. 

Je me stresse peut-être trop tôt, chais pas. En plus c'est pas facile de les "priver" mes chiens, ils viennent de La Réunion  et là-bas, ils ont tellement manqué et  t souffert que dès que je les limite, j'ai peur de leur rappeler de "mauvais souvenirs" ... (enfin, je ne sais pas si je suis très claire, moi même, je ne me comprends pas très bien ! :: ) 

Au moins, y'en a qu'un sur deux qui est en surpoids, c'est déjà ça...

----------


## super_julie

Bonjour,
je me suis inscrite exprès sur ce forum pour pouvoir poser ma question ... J'ai lu pas mal de pages mais 200 vous reconnaitrez que c'est beaucoup... et je n'y ai pas trouvé la réponse. C'est pourquoi je sollicite votre aide.
J'ai une chienne Dana de 4 ans qui est sous PP poulet et riz (poils brillants, super forme, aucun problème à signaler), mais bon d'après ce que j'ai lu, ce n'est pas terrible. C'est une louloute sans race déterminée de taille moyenne (plus ou moins comme un setter) qui vit en appartement, qui a 5 balades minimum par jour (une de 20 minutes plus des jeux de 20 minutes au matin, une de 1heure en fin de matinée, une de 1/2heure vers 14 heures également avec une période "lancement de balles", une autre de 20 minutes vers 17 heures et une de plus ou moins 3/4h vers 20 heures et elle redescend vite fait  pour le dernier "pipi" vers 23 heures. Toutes ces sorties se font sans laisse car elle revient sans problème au rappel, juste pour dire qu'elle fait 5 fois chaque balade étant donné qu'elle part, revient vers moi, etc ...   . Voilà pour la brève présentation. 
Venons en à mes questions, je vais arriver au bout du sachet de PP et je vais devoir repasser une commande chez zooplus le 20 octobre prochain (livraison rapide sans frais de port). Quelles croquettes me conseillez vous à un prix raisonnable? De plus, je vais bientot adopter un chien de 3 ans qui vient d'un refuge étranger et j'aurais voulu donner les mêmes aux 2 car plus ou moins la même taille. Je voudrais des croquettes bien équilibrées avec beaucoup de vitamines car je crois que les croquettes qu'ils ont dans ces refuges ne sont pas tip top, de plus ils ne mangent pas à leur faim.  Je pense que cela pourra être bénéfique également à Dana. Croyez vous que des "compléments vitaminiques" seront nécessaires en plus des croquettes ? De plus j'ai lu quelque part que tout ce qui était viande rouge et notamment le boeuf n'était vraiment pas bon pour les chiens, c'est pour cela que j'achète au poulet. Confirmez vous ?
Voilà merci d'avance pour les réponses apportées.

----------


## super_julie

Pas de réponse? Personne pour me conseiller ?  ::

----------


## pomku

> Bonjour,
> je me suis inscrite exprès sur ce forum pour pouvoir poser ma question ... J'ai lu pas mal de pages mais 200 vous reconnaitrez que c'est beaucoup... et je n'y ai pas trouvé la réponse. C'est pourquoi je sollicite votre aide.
> J'ai une chienne Dana de 4 ans qui est sous PP poulet et riz (poils brillants, super forme, aucun problème à signaler), mais bon d'après ce que j'ai lu, ce n'est pas terrible. C'est une louloute sans race déterminée de taille moyenne (plus ou moins comme un setter) qui vit en appartement, qui a 5 balades minimum par jour (une de 20 minutes plus des jeux de 20 minutes au matin, une de 1heure en fin de matinée, une de 1/2heure vers 14 heures également avec une période "lancement de balles", une autre de 20 minutes vers 17 heures et une de plus ou moins 3/4h vers 20 heures et elle redescend vite fait  pour le dernier "pipi" vers 23 heures. Toutes ces sorties se font sans laisse car elle revient sans problème au rappel, juste pour dire qu'elle fait 5 fois chaque balade étant donné qu'elle part, revient vers moi, etc ...   . Voilà pour la brève présentation. 
> Venons en à mes questions, je vais arriver au bout du sachet de PP et je vais devoir repasser une commande chez zooplus le 20 octobre prochain (livraison rapide sans frais de port). Quelles croquettes me conseillez vous à un prix raisonnable? De plus, je vais bientot adopter un chien de 3 ans qui vient d'un refuge étranger et j'aurais voulu donner les mêmes aux 2 car plus ou moins la même taille. Je voudrais des croquettes bien équilibrées avec beaucoup de vitamines car je crois que les croquettes qu'ils ont dans ces refuges ne sont pas tip top, de plus ils ne mangent pas à leur faim.  Je pense que cela pourra être bénéfique également à Dana. Croyez vous que des "compléments vitaminiques" seront nécessaires en plus des croquettes ? De plus j'ai lu quelque part que tout ce qui était viande rouge et notamment le boeuf n'était vraiment pas bon pour les chiens, c'est pour cela que j'achète au poulet. Confirmez vous ?
> Voilà merci d'avance pour les réponses apportées.


Bonjour,

En effet PP, ce n'est pas vraiment ça  :Frown:  
Il y a des experts ici mais déjà il faudrait que vous indiquiez votre budget mensuel pour les croquettes et que vous vous tourniez vers des croquettes sans céréales ou avec un peu de riz , mais ni mais, si soja, ni blé, ni gluten de truc et hydrolysat de machin... 
De nombreuses marques sont souvent citées ici : Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Acana, Cotecnica, Gosbi, Josera, etc.  

Il faut aussi savoir que plus la croquette est riche en "bonnes" protéïnes, plus elle rassasie le chien. 
Là où Proplan (ou Rc ou Hills, etc.)  nécessitera 200 gr/jour, il en faudra beaucoup moins pour caler un un chien avec de bonnes croquettes.
  Bref, ça ne revient pas plus cher au final...
Exemple  : pour un chien de 10 kg, activité standard : 
Proplan adult :180/j ; 
Rc adult:175:j
Orijen adult  150/j,
 Acana adult: 135/j
etc.

Maintenant, la parole est aux experts  ::

----------


## vans

Pour compléter ce qu'a dit pomku, il faut pas que tu oublies de garder assez de tes anciennes croquettes pour faire la transition car il ne faut pas passer du jour au lendemain au nouvelle croquette  ::

----------


## super_julie

Merci pour les réponses ^^
Mon budget : entre 3 et 5 euros le kilo parce que plus si j'achète 1 paquet de 12-13 kilos, c'est déjà moins cher. Et Zooplus fait également des lots économiques de 2 paquets encore moins cher.
Pour info : je donne 120 grammes le matin et 120 g le soir soit 240 g par jour. Je trouve que la dose qu'il préconise, est énoooorrrmmeee par rapport aux besoins de ma chienne. Elle serait carrément obèse si je lui donnais la dose recommandée.

Oui oui Vans, c'était prévu. 3 à 4 jours : 3/4 d'anciennes + 1/4 de nouvelles, 3 à 4 jours 50/50 et ensuite 3/4 jours :  1/4 d'anciennes et 3/4 de nouvelles, ensuite 100% de nouvelles.

----------


## Taysa

> Pour compléter ce qu'a dit pomku, il faut pas que tu oublies de garder assez de tes anciennes croquettes pour faire la transition car il ne faut pas passer du jour au lendemain au nouvelle croquette


faux. Certaines croquettes en particulier les sans cereales tel qu'orijen ne necessite pas forcement de transition. 24-48h de diete total et hop on donne le nouvel aliment. 

Depuis 10ans que j'ai des chiens je procede comme tel et je le conseille aux clients et jamais eu de soucis. 

Si tu commandes sur zooplus a tout prix tu as le nutrivet de tres bien.

----------


## super_julie

> faux. Certaines croquettes en particulier les sans cereales tel qu'orijen ne necessite pas forcement de transition. 24-48h de diete total et hop on donne le nouvel aliment. 
> 
> Depuis 10ans que j'ai des chiens je procede comme tel et je le conseille aux clients et jamais eu de soucis. 
> 
> Si tu commandes sur zooplus a tout prix tu as le nutrivet de tres bien.


Tu as quoi comme chien si c'est pas indiscret ? LE chien de la photo ?

Bon alors en premier sur la liste des marques : c'est Nutrivet ...  sans période de transition car sans céréales, c'est bien ça?

----------


## vans

> faux. Certaines croquettes en particulier les sans cereales tel qu'orijen ne necessite pas forcement de transition. 24-48h de diete total et hop on donne le nouvel aliment. 
> 
> Depuis 10ans que j'ai des chiens je procede comme tel et je le conseille aux clients et jamais eu de soucis. 
> 
> Si tu commandes sur zooplus a tout prix tu as le nutrivet de tres bien.


ah bon, je savais pas. Mais ne pas donner un manger pendant 48h c'est pas trop difficile pour nos loulous ? (Quoique, lors de grosse gastro, mon véto me préconise de pas donner à manger à ma chienne)
Cela permet de vider tout le tube digestif des anciennes croquettes ? Je comprend pas trop comment l'organisme fait pour s'habituer au nouvelle croquette sans transition. Peux-tu m'éclairer ?

----------


## Taysa

Exact tu fais la diete et tu donnes le nouvel aliment. 
Sur un chien que l'on sait vraiment sensible vaut mieux une transition mais sinon non tu peux faire direct comme cela. 48h c'est vraiment pour des chiens ultra sensible 24h c'est bien genre du vendredi soir au dimanche soir tu donnes rien.  

Oui j'ai du staff et du bully

----------


## super_julie

et une question bete ... Comment sait on si son chien est sensible ou pas quand il a les mêmes croquettes, enfin pas les memes mais de la meme marque depuis qui il est chiot ?

----------


## Taysa

Oui donc si il mange ca depuis toujours mieux vaut une petite transition !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu lui donnes jamais de friandises rien ?! C'est suivant comment il va les tolerer.

----------


## super_julie

euhh si si, je lui donne des dentastix, des biscuits bio Harrah, des bisuits PP toujours au poulet, des petites pastilles d'éducation royal C ...
Et les rares fois ou je mange de la viande, elle y a droit également (poulet, steak)

Bon alors ce sera avec période de transition pour éviter tout ennui ^^

----------


## bouba92

C vrai ce que dit Taysa, entre croquettes sans cérales, je ne fais quasi pas de transition et jamais eu de problemes. Par contre l'autre fois en panne, j'ai du leur donner une cochonnerie de super marché ( genre ultima) et zou, tous en diarrhe!

----------


## POLKA67

Si tu prends NUTRIVET c'est sur zooplus.be que c'est le moins cher.

----------


## super_julie

> Si tu prends NUTRIVET c'est sur zooplus.be que c'est le moins cher.


Je suis une "tite" belge, donc cela me semblait naturel de commander sur zooplus.be  ::

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté un paquet de Nutro chez noz, en promo à 3.50 les 2 kilos.

C'est 
*Croquettes pour chien Nutro Choice Sensitive, poulet & riz* 




Je ne connais pas du tout, mais je vois que chez zoo+, le paquet coûte 12,95.

Donnez-moi vos avis, que je sache si ça vaut le coup que j'en achète d'autres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Composition : viande de poulet déshydratée  (26 % minimum), riz (26 % minimum), blé complet, graisse de volaille (8  % minimum), fibres de betterave déshydratée, sel, fibres alimentaires  d'origine végétale, phosphate dicalcique, chlorure de potassium,  extraits de chicorée (0,5 %), huile de tournesol, huile de poisson (0,3  %), algues déshydratées, extraits de romarin.

*protéine brute
                                                      22.0 %



graisse brute
                                                      17.0 %



fibre brute
                                                      2.0 %



cendre brute
                                                      8.0 %



calcium
                                                      1.2 %



phosphore
                                                      0.9 %



acides gras oméga 6
                                                      2.5 %





Voilà  ::

----------


## Heirani

> Je t'invite à lire les 20 dernières pages par exemple, absolument tout y est résumé, expliqué, y compris par rapport aux chiots de grande et très grandes races.
> Go est une marque trop chère, certaines sont bien meilleures pour moins cher, dans ton cas avec l'accueil d'un chiot de race géante, il est très important de lui donner un aliment avec des taux de minéraux réduits, mais surtout un rapport Ca/P le plus faible possible (le plus proche de 1).
> On a déjà abordé la question et plusieurs marques avaient été discutées, dont Acana prairie qui semblait être un très bon compromis, Farrado aussi je crois de mémoire (à vérifier), bref tu as l'embarras du choix mais vérifie surtout les minéraux sans donner un aliment trop trop riche que la croissance soit lente afin d'éviter de solliciter les articulations très fragiles chez les grandes races.



Ok, merci, je vais regarder les vingt dernières pages.
Merci pour les conseils.
C'est vrai que les Go sont chères, mais avec les tarifs partenariat c'est bien moins coûteux (le paquet de 11,4kg : 43,116  TTC - donc un coût de 3,78  le KG).
Donc même dans ce cas, cela ne vaut pas le coup ?

Je vais vérifier les tarifs des autres marques.
Merci.

----------


## bouba92

Les GO sont vraiment trés bien, dur de trouver mieux!

----------


## Heirani

J'avoue que j'aurais apprécié commander les croquettes pour le chien sur APS Choice, mais je viens de calculer tous les taux phosphore-calcium, et c'est plutôt décevant pour le moment ...

Tous stades de la vie :
ENOVA Dog Grain Free : 1,31
GO NATURAL Chicken, Fruits & Vegetables : 1,4
GO NATURAL Salmon & Oatmeal : 1,39

Chiots :
ANF Canine Large Breed Puppy Junior 28 : 1,15
ENOVA Puppy Large Breed : 1,11
GED Holistic Puppy Large & Giant : 1,4
Golden Eagle SP Lamb/Puppy Large : 1,77
Golden Eagle SP Puppy / Performance : 1,5
NOW Fresh Dog Puppy Grain Free : 1,5

ANF et Enova Puppy restent les taux les plus proches de 1... Mais n'est-ce pas tout de même trop ?
(Golden Eagle Puppy Large, 1,77 !!!)

Edit : je sens que je vais devoir m'orienter vers une autre boutique  :: 

Edit 2 : En revanche, très souvent dans les compo (dont Enova et ANF) je vois qu'il y a des aliments comme de la betterave et de l'oeuf... Or j'ai lu il y a quelques pages que ce n'était pas top...

Edit 3 ( ! ) : Mais même dans les Acana Prairie, il y a de l'oeuf, et le taux est de 1,18 donc, cela se vaut ? ANF et Enova pourraient être ok ?

----------


## Fahn

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai acheté un paquet de Nutro chez noz, en promo à 3.50€ les 2 kilos.
> 
> C'est 
> *Croquettes pour chien Nutro Choice Sensitive, poulet & riz* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La compo est plutôt bonne  ::

----------


## Heirani

Je reviens à la charge mais, j'essaye de prendre plus d'informations sur ANF et Enova et je suis étonnée par ce que je trouve.
Sur http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com, il n'y a même pas la marque Enova, et la marque ANF récupère deux étoiles (donc dans les moins bonnes)... Pourquoi ce résultat ?
Sur http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/, toujours pas de trace d'Enova. La marque ANF est présente mais aucune information dessus.

Ces deux marques sont-elles si mauvaises comparées aux Acana ?

Je vais être honnête, le prix joue aussi pour moi, surtout pour un chien qui peut peser jusqu'à 75KG à l'âge adulte (et qui est plutôt vorace).

ANF Canine Large Breed Puppy Junior 28 = 2,83 TTC/kg
ENOVA Puppy Large Breed = 3,24 TTC/kg
(et à titre informatif pour Go et Now : NOW Fresh Dog Puppy Grain Free = 4,31 TTC/kg ; GO NATURAL Chicken, Fruits & Vegetables et GO NATURAL Salmon & Oatmeal = 3,78  TTC/kg)
contre
ACANA = 4,53 TTC/kg

C'est une grosse différence. Mais si ANF et Enova sont vraiment bof, alors tant pis, je m'orienterai vers plus cher.

Edit : Je viens de remarquer que sur le site d'Acana, Wild Prairie a un taux phosphore-calcium de 1,33 ! Contre 1,18 si l'on se base sur les informations données par nourrircommelanature. Donc c'est une très grosse différence. Où est la vérité ?

Edit 2 : Bon, 2H du matin et je ne lâche toujours pas l'affaire... Plus je me renseigne, et plus je suis perdue.
Je regardais de nouveau les sites comme dogfoodanalysis, et je constate que la plupart des analyses qui s'y trouvent sont souvent totalement différentes des analyses que je trouve sur les sites qui vendent les croquettes... DogFoodAnalysis est-il mis à jour régulièrement ?

J'ai le sentiment qu'à chaque fois, quand le taux phosphocalcique est bien, il y a quelque chose dans la composition qui ne va pas, et inverse. Donc quelle est la priorité ? Si l'on en croit dogfoodanalysis, Go et Now seraient tout de même parmi les meilleures marques (bien meilleur que le pauvre ANF Junior 28 avec ses 2*/6). Mais les taux phosphocalciques sont élevés, 1,39 et 1,4 pour les Go, et 1,5 pour les Now...
Mon " souci " c'est que j'apprécierais vraiment de commander chez APS Choice (par rapport aux tarifs partenaires).  ::

----------


## Taysa

Nutro est bien meme si pas exceptionnel. 

C'etait le top du top pour moi il y a 5ans quand j'ai pris taysa on avais pas encore toutes ces marques sans cereales etc du coup c'etait nutro le must ^^

----------


## Taysa

Bah moi ca serait acana ou nutro ! Pourquoi pas nutrivet et purizon ?!

----------


## Taysa

Tres honnetement je n'ai pas regarder les compos mais je connas nutro par contre et ca allait bien sur taysa. 

Et orijen en 7.5 ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon le maxima cotecnica existe en 3kg mais faut le demander en direct il n'est pas sur le site  ::

----------


## vans

sinon tu as les orijen senior en 2,5kg pour 20€ chez z.fr

----------


## Taysa

Aucune des deux ne respecte les minima donc pour moi exclu direct de la liste ! 

C'est 25% de prot / 12% de MG vraiment au strict min pour un aliment de base en gamme adulte  ::

----------


## Antartica

Taysa: merci pour l'info sur les maxima, Guizmo adore, et, pour lui, tolérance/digestion parfaite! (et la taille des croquettes ne le gêne aucunement!)

----------


## Taysa

Cool antartica  :Smile: 

Faut voir tout ce qui part en maxima en ce moment de chez moi c'est impressionant meme orijen applaws n'ont jamais autant marcher a leurs debuts ^^ 

je sais pas xaros tu parles de nutro adulte donc j'en ai deduis tu parlais de adulte

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pensez à aller faire un tour en expo pour les promos : 1 sac de nutrivet instinct énergie pour 1 acheté, je me retrouve avec du sans céréales de qualité honorable à ... 2.44 € / kg  ::  . J'ai demandé les tarifs éleveur mais ça m'étonnerait que ce soit concurrentiel avec RC  ::  .

----------


## Jalna

Hier j'ai pris des croquettes soit disant prix expo pour chat, et ce matin en vérifiant sur internet je me suis rendue compte que j'ai payé 5€ plus cher  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Han quelle arnaque ! Après c'était peut être moins que leur tarif habituel à eux, mais bon crotte quand même  :: .

----------


## Jalna

Justement il m'a dit dans le commerce vous les trouvez à 30€, je les ai acheté à 25€, donc après avoir vérifié sur internet, sur ma route j'avais maxi*zoo alors je suis allée vérifiée, et elles étaient à 23€. Sur internet à 20€. 
Par contre j'ai eu un Kong gros chien à 8€, là par contre j'ai fais une petite affaire. 
Et un produit pour oreille à 5€. 
C'est les deux seuls choses à prix intéressant, sinon tout était au même prix que sur internet, ou voir plus cher.
On a voulu me vendre un panier à 90€ !

J'ai été un peu déçue des ventes ce coup ci.

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

Guizmo a commencé ses Gosbi depuis 3 jours et ca va nickel

1er jour j'ai mélangé avec les DLG il a eu la diahrée dans les selles de l'aprem (comme souvent d'ailleurs, caca tres mou l'aprem, les 2 autres du matin et soir parfait).
2eme jour ca m'a gavé et j'ai décidé de tenter sans transition et tout s'est bien passé. Les crottes sont d'ailleurs encore plus belles qu'avec les DLG !! Étrange ! 
En tout cas je vais continuer sans transition si tout ce passe bien. Vous pensez que je peux encore avoir de mauvaises surprises ? J'aimerai donner le reste de mon paquet DLG à quelqu'un qui a des difficultés financières !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ce qu'e dit Taysa : pas assez de protéines, pas assez de matière grasse. Moi j'y ajouterais de la viande, du coup l'intérêt d'acheter un aliment complet devient discutable !

----------


## pomku

> tu opterais donc pour orijen ou acana ? tu as yne autre suggestion ? sur zooplus stp
> 
> parce que niveau taux je veux etre prudente et niveau graisse : elle marche quasi pas a cause de larthrose donc bon


Moi, à ta place, entre Acane et Orijen senior, je pendrais Orijen : déjà parce qu'elle sont tendres comme croquettes  les Acana sont assez "dures", il faut de bonnes dents...  (non j'ai pas goûté hein ! ::  Mais j'ai deux goûteurs fous à la maison  :: ) 
Avec Orijen senior, même un petit chien s'y retrouve. 
Ensuite, parce qu'elles sont très riches en chondro et gluco, ce qui est idéal pour un chien souffrant d'arthrose.

Ça, c'est si tu veux impérativement acheter sur Zo*+...

----------


## nnyandra

Moi avant je donnais du Lupovet (casi la même chose que Luponatural). Le concept de la marque est sympa : poulets venant de suisse donc sans risque qu'ils soient nourris aux ogm ou autre, les croqs ne sont pas extrudées et pas d'ajout de vitamines synthetiques. Mon petit lou a eu ça depuis ses 3 mois jusqu'a ses 8 mois et il a bien grandi comme il le faut a toujours eu une super forme et jamais de problemes de selles. Ce que je trouve juste dommage dans ces croqs c'est qu'il n'y a pas assez de graisse et de proteines. Je rajoutais a chaque fois de l'huile de saumon et souvent de la viande en plus. Voila pour la petite experience  :: 

Et j'ai aussi essayé Acana et Orijen. malheureusement mon chien ne les a pas supportés (vomissements a chaque fois que j'essayais d'en donner). c'est dommage car la compo est tellement bien...

----------


## borneo

> La compo est plutôt bonne


Merci, je vais donc en racheter (Nutro choice adulte sensible), car 3.50 les deux kilos, c'est vraiment pas cher.

----------


## YenZ

> J'avais essayé pour une de mes chiennes âgée et je n'avais pas eu de résultats


Tu avais bien respecté la posologie ? (pas d'eau 30 min avant application et après application, et 2 fois par jour, nombre de sprays/quantité de gel en fonction du poids du chien ?)




> faux. Certaines croquettes en particulier les sans cereales tel qu'orijen ne necessite pas forcement de transition. 24-48h de diete total et hop on donne le nouvel aliment. 
> 
> Depuis 10ans que j'ai des chiens je procede comme tel et je le conseille aux clients et jamais eu de soucis. 
> 
> Si tu commandes sur zooplus a tout prix tu as le nutrivet de tres bien.


Ouais enfin conseiller de ne pas faire de transition, surtout avec un produit comme Orijen c'est quand même prendre un sacré risque, perso je ne suis pas fan de la diète forcée, je conseille toujours une transition (même petite) afin de ne pas perturber le chien, surtout quand on passe d'un truc basic à Orijen ça fait un sacré changement niveau digestif, perso si j'avais donné orijen sans transition (le 80/20) ça aurait été catastrophique quand on sait que ça l'a été même avec 1/5 de la ration...





> ah bon, je savais pas. Mais ne pas donner un manger pendant 48h c'est pas trop difficile pour nos loulous ? (Quoique, lors de grosse gastro, mon véto me préconise de pas donner à manger à ma chienne)
> Cela permet de vider tout le tube digestif des anciennes croquettes ? Je comprend pas trop comment l'organisme fait pour s'habituer au nouvelle croquette sans transition. Peux-tu m'éclairer ?


C'est une façon de faire, perso je ne le conseille pas vraiment mais à chacun de faire comme il le sent  :: 




> C vrai ce que dit Taysa, entre croquettes sans cérales, je ne fais quasi pas de transition et jamais eu de problemes. Par contre l'autre fois en panne, j'ai du leur donner une cochonnerie de super marché ( genre ultima) et zou, tous en diarrhe!


C'est pas toujours vrai au contraire, chez certains chiens fragiles une transition *s'impose* !




> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai acheté un paquet de Nutro chez noz, en promo à 3.50€ les 2 kilos.
> 
> C'est 
> *Croquettes pour chien Nutro Choice Sensitive, poulet & riz* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Présence de blé complet, * fibres alimentaires  d'origine végétale,* trop peu de protéines (22%) pour pas mal de gras, à mon avis c'est plutôt très moyen !!




> Après la retrouvaille de la liste de Yenz page 198, je me suis faite une liste des croquettes dispo en petit sac à prix raisonnable.
> (je vais demander si ZOOPLUS peut faire des petits sacs de purizon , je suppose que de tout c'est le mieux non ?)
> Petit rappel : pour mamie spitz, aucun soucis particulier, à déjà eu DLG et actuellement sous josera minibest
> 
> c'est quoi le mieux dans la liste ci dessous 
> -purizon (sous réserve de sac intermédiaire)
> -Meradog pure dinde et pommes de terre
> -acana prairie sauvage
> -TOTW mais quelle gamme ?
> ...


Meradog de mémoire ça valait pas grand chose, je l'ai mis dans la liste parce que sans céréales, mais pas de "qualité".
Purizon (pas de sacs intermédiaires je crois) ou Nutrivet (sacs de 1.5 ou 2.5 kgs je crois que faisait zooplus en cadeau à ceux qui achetaient de l'orijen mais je en sais pas si ils le vendent !), sinon Orijen/Acana ou Cotecnica en 3 kgs qui est très bien !! (ou en puppy si tu veux de la toute petite croquette)




> Ok, merci, je vais regarder les vingt dernières pages.
> Merci pour les conseils.
> C'est vrai que les Go sont chères, mais avec les tarifs partenariat c'est bien moins coûteux (le paquet de 11,4kg : 43,116 € TTC - donc un coût de 3,78 € le KG).
> Donc même dans ce cas, cela ne vaut pas le coup ?
> 
> Je vais vérifier les tarifs des autres marques.
> Merci.


A 3.78€/kg ça commence à être intéressant (mais c'est toujours pas ça vu les taux trop faibles), si tu as des chiens/chiots de grande et très grande race, il est très important d'avoir un rapport Ca/P le plus proche de 1 !
Purizon c'est 1.1 ou 1.15 sur zooplus ce qui est très bien, mais très riche et le risque que les chiens grandissent vite, le mieux est de te référer au site de chaque marque, les revendeurs mettent souvent tout et n'importe quoi.




> Les GO sont vraiment trés bien, dur de trouver mieux!


Faux pas éxagérer non plus, ya bcp d'autres marques qui sont aussi bien et mieux sur le papier, et surtout pour 2 fois moins cher !
Sutout que les taux sont très très faibles, donc au final un aliment bourré de glucides, dire qu'il est dur de trouver mieux euh...  :: 





> J'avoue que j'aurais apprécié commander les croquettes pour le chien sur APS Choice, mais je viens de calculer tous les taux phosphore-calcium, et c'est plutôt décevant pour le moment ...
> 
> Tous stades de la vie :
> ENOVA Dog Grain Free : 1,31
> GO NATURAL Chicken, Fruits & Vegetables : 1,4
> GO NATURAL Salmon & Oatmeal : 1,39
> 
> Chiots :
> ANF Canine Large Breed Puppy Junior 28 : 1,15
> ...


L'oeuf n'est pas un problème au contraire, la betterave est une source de fibres controversée, mais ce n'est pas l'essentiel dans la compo.
D'une manière générale si ça reste entre 1 et 1.5/1.6 ça va, mais pour un chiot de grande race il faudrait entre 1 et 1.2 de préférence !!

Pour avoir les bons taux de acana par ex =) acana.com (our products, puis celui que tu veux et ya un lien pdf en bas de page pour l'analyse complète), de mémoire c'est 1.45 (1.3/0.9) pour acana prairie par exemple (bizarrement les taux ont changé ils étaient pas les mêmes ya encore peu de temps j'avais déjà regardé)





> Je reviens à la charge mais, j'essaye de prendre plus d'informations sur ANF et Enova et je suis étonnée par ce que je trouve.
> Sur http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com, il n'y a même pas la marque Enova, et la marque ANF récupère deux étoiles (donc dans les moins bonnes)... Pourquoi ce résultat ?
> Sur http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/, toujours pas de trace d'Enova. La marque ANF est présente mais aucune information dessus.
> 
> Ces deux marques sont-elles si mauvaises comparées aux Acana ?
> 
> Je vais être honnête, le prix joue aussi pour moi, surtout pour un chien qui peut peser jusqu'à 75KG à l'âge adulte (et qui est plutôt vorace).
> 
> ANF Canine Large Breed Puppy Junior 28 = 2,83€ TTC/kg
> ...


Dogfood n'est plus à jour, et on ne peut pas se fier aux taux qui sont indiqués, seuls les taux sur les sites des fabricants sont les bons.
C'est normal que tout n'y soit pas référencé, et il se peut que certaines marques y soient mal notées ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas (platinum par exemple).

La priorité pour toi est le rapport ca/P pour un chiot de grande race c'est très important, Purizon serait bien (mais faut voir si il poussera pas trop vite vu que très riche), sinon sur aps choice enova puppy large serait pas mal pour les minéraux mais bien sur pas assez riche et trop peu de viande, golden eagle holistic ya un rapport de 1.4 et pas assez riche, et ANF Canine Large Breed Puppy Junior je ne vois pas la compo, si je me fie aux autres compos de la même marque c'est ce qui semble encore le mieux !





> Apres avoir fait mon tri, jai eliminé ceux dont la liste d'ingredients ne debutent pas par de la viande
> En tete de liste et dans mon ordre de preference
> Acana
> Lukullus
> LupoNatural
> et Nutrochoice adulte poulet
> 
> Quen pensez vous pour un chien agé ? Que prendriez vous ?
> 
> Merci


Cotecnica (adulte ou puppy) mais 18 à 20% de gras, Acana ou Orijen en senior par exemple  :: 




> jaurais adoré Purizon ou Nutrivet mais pas de conditionnement de 2ou4kilos et ma chienne ne mange que 1kilos par mois environ (et les sachets de 400gr sur le long terme cest une ruine)
> 
> Ah tu naimes pas lukullus et luponatural ? ca a pourtant lair mieux que nutrochoice non ?
> Je peux savoir pk ?
> 
> merci


Pas assez riche tout simplement  :: 




> Aucune des deux ne respecte les minima donc pour moi exclu direct de la liste ! 
> 
> C'est 25% de prot / 12% de MG vraiment au strict min pour un aliment de base en gamme adulte


+1




> meme pour un senior ?
> 
> je vais regarder orijen senior en effet


Oui




> Guizmo a commencé ses Gosbi depuis 3 jours et ca va nickel
> 
> 1er jour j'ai mélangé avec les DLG il a eu la diahrée dans les selles de l'aprem (comme souvent d'ailleurs, caca tres mou l'aprem, les 2 autres du matin et soir parfait).
> 2eme jour ca m'a gavé et j'ai décidé de tenter sans transition et tout s'est bien passé. Les crottes sont d'ailleurs encore plus belles qu'avec les DLG !! Étrange ! 
> En tout cas je vais continuer sans transition si tout ce passe bien. Vous pensez que je peux encore avoir de mauvaises surprises ? J'aimerai donner le reste de mon paquet DLG à quelqu'un qui a des difficultés financières !


Attends encore un peu, si au bout d'une semaine à 100% de gosbi ya pas de soucis alors tu peux lacher les DLG.




> Merci, je vais donc en racheter (Nutro choice adulte sensible), car 3.50€ les deux kilos, c'est vraiment pas cher.


Euh c'est plutôt mauvais, 3.5€/kg vu la compo c'est pas vraiment une bonne affaire du tout !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Comme mes deux chiens hyper sensibles continuaient à être malades avec leurs nouvelles PROFINE (quittant BOSCH) j'ai effectivement fait 36 heures de diète avec eau. Ils ont beaucoup dormi, USHANA est devenu à moitié folle, tentant de sauter sur le comptoir pour piquer les croquettes des chats, les deux autres ont pris des airs de martyrs silencieux ... hier aprem, repas et aujourd'hui ils sont ... constipés. Plus rien dans le bide ? Je n'ai vu que çà pour éviter les mares de merde intempestives juste au moment où je reçois des adoptants pour les chatons !

----------


## Taysa

Pour la non transition j'ai bien precisee qu'il ne fallait surtout pas faire de diete sur un chien que l'on sait deja sensible !

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

merci pour vos conseils en tout cas ! Je suis vraiment contente !  ::

----------


## YenZ

Xaros je ne peux pas faire un choix pour toi, mais oui Orijen, Acana, Nutrivet instinct dietetic & care (mais pas de petits conditionnements à priori), ou Cotecnica seraient bien.

Orijen senior : 38/15, minéraux (max) 1.6/1.4 ratio de 1.14, cendres à 7.5 
Acana prairie : 31/17, minéraux 1.2/0.9 ratio de 1.33, cendres à 7
Acana senior (céréales) : 33/14, minéraux 1.6/1.1 ratio de 1.45 cendres à 7
Cotecnica : 38/18 minéraux à 1.4/0.95 ratio de 1.45, cendres à 8.5 (41/20 minéraux à 1.6/1 ratio 1.6 et cendres à 8 sur le puppy)
Nutrivet Instinct dietetic & care : 39/15 minéraux à 1.2/1  ratio de 1.2 cendres à 5.5 !

Si les minéraux te font flipper alors choisis Acana prairie ou pacifica (1.5/1.2 ratio 1.25), ou nutrivet instinct si tu trouves du petit conditionnement ça serait le mieux.

----------


## vans

petite interrogation  :: 
pourquoi parler vous de taux de minéraux ?

----------


## Taysa

C'est tout aussi important que la compo en elle meme  ::  tu peux avoir une bonne composition et une analyse pourrie du coup ca en fait des croquettes mediocre et inversement  ::  

une bonne croquette ne se resume pas juste a sa composition

----------


## YenZ

Oui ça conserverait mieux, d'ailleurs Orijen fait certains de ses sacs en petits conditionnements sous vide, si tu achetais ça tu pourrais ouvrir un sac et refermer ce qui reste dans un grand zip, et utiliser la machine sous vide pour conserver de manière optimale jusqu'à la DLUO indiquée.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir la véto de Scotty, elle a dit que 80% de viande c'etait beaucoup trop pour mon chien à l'age qu'il a (7 ans).
Elle m'a dit que 50% etait suffisant. Je lui ai dit, ok mais c'est quoi le reste alors ? Elle a été voir sur ses croquettes hill's, virbac et ... c'est du maïs, blé etc. 
Dur dur quand on a des avis contradictoires. Mais je pense que c'est moi qui ai raison.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir la véto de Scotty, elle a dit que 80% de viande c'etait beaucoup trop pour mon chien à l'age qu'il a (7 ans).
Elle m'a dit que 50% etait suffisant. Je lui ai dit, ok mais c'est quoi le reste alors ? Elle a été voir sur ses croquettes hill's, virbac et ... c'est du maïs, blé etc. 
Dur dur quand on a des avis contradictoires. Mais je pense que c'est moi qui ai raison.

----------


## Poupoune 73

m'étonnerait que les marques qu'elle t'a citées contiennent 50% de viande  ::  moi je pense que les vétos pas trop débiles sont plutôt séduits pas l'idée mais que ces compo changent tellement de la daube qu'ils voient passer d'habitude qu'ils n'osent pas se mouiller. sinon y'a TOTW qui a 55% de viande si ça te tranquilise. 
en tout cas mes vétos sont adhérents à la SNAC ce sont eux qui m'ont branchée sur le sans céréale (voire le BARF) et je n'ai rien entendu de leur bouche concernant le taux de viande/âge du chien. en tout cas ms FA avaient 6-8 ans et tous avaient TOTW, les adoptants ont continué sur cette marque et je n'ai pas eu d'échos négatifs pour l'instant (sur 1 an et 3 chiens placés)

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de voir la véto de Scotty, elle a dit que 80% de viande c'etait beaucoup trop pour mon chien à l'age qu'il a (7 ans).
> Elle m'a dit que 50% etait suffisant. Je lui ai dit, ok mais c'est quoi le reste alors ? Elle a été voir sur ses croquettes hill's, virbac et ... c'est du maïs, blé etc. 
> Dur dur quand on a des avis contradictoires. Mais je pense que c'est moi qui ai raison.


Ton véto raconte à mon avis n'importe quoi, ce qui compte à la rigueur sur un chien qui vieillit est le taux des minéraux, cendres, et éventuellement de gras si tendance à embonpoint, mais c'est tout, le % de viande ingérée n'a aucun rapport avec l'âge du chien.




> et donc en reconditionnant sous vide je peux prendre de plus grand sacs de croquettes finalement ... et ainsi opter pour purizon pour ma miss ? =D


Oui et non, si c'est pour la miss qui mange 1kg/mois, dans tous les cas ça veut dire qu'un gros sac tu durerait plus d'un an une fois ouvert et reconditionné, ce qui reste malgré tout trop longtemps, mais si tu trouves une ou plusieurs personnes pour acheter le ou les sacs à partager avec toi pourquoi pas.




> m'étonnerait que les marques qu'elle t'a citées contiennent 50% de viande  moi je pense que les vétos pas trop débiles sont plutôt séduits pas l'idée mais que ces compo changent tellement de la daube qu'ils voient passer d'habitude qu'ils n'osent pas se mouiller. sinon y'a TOTW qui a 55% de viande si ça te tranquilise. 
> en tout cas mes vétos sont adhérents à la SNAC ce sont eux qui m'ont branchée sur le sans céréale (voire le BARF) et je n'ai rien entendu de leur bouche concernant le taux de viande/âge du chien. en tout cas ms FA avaient 6-8 ans et tous avaient TOTW, les adoptants ont continué sur cette marque et je n'ai pas eu d'échos négatifs pour l'instant (sur 1 an et 3 chiens placés)


Je suis même certain que non !
TOTW (weetlands,  HP et pacific stream "adultes") le soucis reste le fort taux de cendres et minéraux (ce qui m'a fait arrêter), sur un jeune chien adulte petite/moyenne race sans problèmes pourquoi pas, mais sur un chiot (surtout grande race) surtout pas, et sur des seniors non plus à mon avis, c'est plutôt sur le long terme que j'aurai peur pour les reins.

----------


## mzelle_yoko

ok donc je reste sur Nutrivet Dietetic & Care pour mon loulou. Merci.

----------


## pomku

Coucou, 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner des infos sur la taille des croquettes  PLATINUM Agneau + riz ? 
Une personne de bon conseil m'a suggéré de tester ces croquettes pour mon ptit gros.
 Mais ce dernier n'aime pas les trop grosses croquettes et encore moins si elles sont dures. 
Tout témoignage sur les Platinum m'intéressent  ::  

Merci à tous & à toutes !  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> tu crois Yenz ? meme si en accord avec la date de perzmption ?
> Je pensais reconditionner par 500grammes pour justement que chaque paquet reste bien sius vide


Par 500 gr ça te ferait 27 paquets t'as pas fini !
Bah tu peux très bien reconditionner les 13.5 kgs en paquets de 500 gr ou 1 kg ou même un peu plus, mais disons que si ta chienne mange 1 kg/mois t'en as pour 13 mois et demi, la date de péremption ça devrait aller, mais à partir de la fabrication la croquette perd ses qualités nutritionnelles, et plus le temps et plus elle perd vitamines etc...  même si tu reconditionnes.

Donc tu peux très bien faire comme ça mais c'est pas le top, le mieux serait encore que tu achètes 1 sac avec quelqu'un ça serait toujours mieux  :: 





> Coucou, 
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner des infos sur la taille des croquettes  PLATINUM Agneau + riz ? 
> Une personne de bon conseil m'a suggéré de tester ces croquettes pour mon ptit gros.
>  Mais ce dernier n'aime pas les trop grosses croquettes et encore moins si elles sont dures. 
> Tout témoignage sur les Platinum m'intéressent  
> 
> Merci à tous & à toutes !


Elles sont un peu plus grosses (2 fois) que acana/orijen, mais elles sont semi-humides, donc très tendres, ton pillow pourra les manger sans aucun problème !
photo (bon ok on voit rien... )

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._4017232_a.jpg

Je dois filer j'édite tout à l'heure avec des avis  ::

----------


## pomku

> Elles sont un peu plus grosses (2 fois) que acana/orijen, mais elles sont semi-humides, donc très tendres, ton pillow pourra les manger sans aucun problème !
> photo (bon ok on voit rien... )
> 
> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._4017232_a.jpg
> 
> Je dois filer j'édite tout à l'heure avec des avis


Ça t'as raison, on voit rien !  ::  Et le meilleur moyen de voir, c'est d'avoir. Je viens donc d'en commander 1 paquet de 5 kg... 
Espérant que cela plaise à Krakou aussi, ce qui m'éviterait l'interrogation quotidienne : _"l'un n'aurait-il pas mangé les croquettes de l'autre ?!?" _  ::

----------


## mofo

coucou pomku

moi j'ai déjà pris platinium, et je vais peut être reprendre, comme dis Yenz ton chien les mangera à coup sûr elle sont moins dures que des croquettes "normales" ça ressemble a des petits carrés (si je me souviens bien), et pour l'appétence no souci !!

----------


## pomku

> coucou pomku
> 
> moi j'ai déjà pris platinium, et je vais peut être reprendre, comme dis Yenz ton chien les mangera à coup sûr elle sont moins dures que des croquettes "normales" ça ressemble a des petits carrés (si je me souviens bien), et pour l'appétence no souci !!


Merci pour l'info Mofo  :: 
Je n'ai pas trop d'inquiétude quant à Pillow, il est un peu "bouffetout". Quoiqu'en prenant de l'âge, il devient un peu plus difficile. 
Ce qui m'intéresse dans les Platinum agneau, c'est le faible taux de matières grasses car mon Pillow doit maigrir... 
Et si ça plaît à Krakou (le frère de Pillow), c'est tout bénef, vu que Krakou, lui, est EXTRÊMEMENT difficile comme chien. 
Tu peux lui servir toutes les croquettes sur un plateau, il va les snober. 
Pour l'heure, il n'accepte que les Gosbi agneau. Et de temps à autre, il pique dans les Orijen de son frère... 
Et moi, je deviens marteau car je dois doser les croquettes de Pillow mais je ne suis pas toujours derrière eux à voir qui mange quoi ! ::

----------


## m.b.

Donner 1 kg de croquette par mois, ca me fait rêver... Pourquoi j'ai choisi des chiens de taille moyenne ?!  :Smile:

----------


## mofo

> Donner 1 kg de croquette par mois, ca me fait rêver... Pourquoi j'ai choisi des chiens de taille moyenne ?!


 ::   ça fait 2  croquettes par jour !!!   ::    non je plaisante mais c'est vrai que ça fait rêver, pour mon lab j'en suis à  11.5 kg par mois !!! et 2.5kg pour mon petit chien

----------


## m.b.

> ça fait 2  croquettes par jour !!!     non je plaisante mais c'est vrai que ça fait rêver, pour *mon lab* j'en suis à  11.5 kg par mois !!! et 2.5kg pour mon petit chien


M'en parle pas, j'ai une croisé labrador/braque. Résultat j'ai une chienne très mince mais qui ne semble jamais rassasiée.  J'avais calculé 25 kg par mois pour trois chiens.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vais les troquer contre une armée de chihuahua ! lol

----------


## Heirani

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses YenZ.





> La priorité pour toi est le rapport ca/P pour un chiot de grande race  c'est très important, Purizon serait bien (mais faut voir si il poussera  pas trop vite vu que très riche), sinon sur aps choice enova puppy  large serait pas mal pour les minéraux mais bien sur pas assez riche et  trop peu de viande, golden eagle holistic ya un rapport de 1.4 et pas  assez riche, et ANF Canine Large Breed Puppy Junior je ne vois pas la  compo, si je me fie aux autres compos de la même marque c'est ce qui  semble encore le mieux !


Pour ANF, voici les détails : http://www.aps-choice.fr/pdf/ANF_Documentation.pdf

Puppy Large & Giant Breed (28/13)

Analyses garanties : Protéines 28.00%, Matières
Grasses 13.00%, Cendres 7.00%, Fibres 3.50%,
Humidité 10.00%, Calcium (Ca) 1.1%, Phosphore (P)
0,95%, Acide Gras Omega-6 3.65%, Acide Gras
Omega-3 0.55%, Vitamine A 17,500 IU/kg, Vitamine D3
1,500 IU/kg, Vitamine E 105 IU/kg, Vitamine C 50
mg/kg, Cuivre 15 mg/kg.

Ingrédients : Viande de poulet déshydratée (min 35%), riz blanc complet, graisse de
poulet (préservée avec un mélange de tocophérols), pulpe de betterave, flocons
d‛avoine, poisson déshydraté, oeufs déshydratés, graines de lin, saveur naturelle,
chlor. de sodium, carbonate de calcium, chlorure de potassium, huile de poisson,
chlorure de choline, levure de bière sèchée, vitamine E (alpha-tocophérol), extrait
de yucca schidigera, sulfate de fer, sulfate de manganèse, oxyde de zinc, ascorbate
de calcium déshydraté, sulfate de cuivre, vitamine B12, vitamine A (Retinyl
Acetate), niacine, sélénite de sodium, vitamine D3 (cholécalciférol), biotine,
pantothénate de calcium, vitamine B1 (mononitrate de thiamine), vitamine B2
(riboflavine), vitamine B6 (hydrochlorure de pyridoxine), iodate de calcium, acide
folique.

Gardes-tu ton avis après lecture des taux et de la compo ?

Et lorsque tu dis que c'est " encore ce qu'il y a de mieux ", penses-tu que cela reste pas vraiment top ?


Edit : Je reviens sur les taux qui sont différents sur le site d'ANF...
Crude Protein min 28.00%
Crude Fat min 17.00%
Crude Fiber max 3.50%
Moisture max 10.00%
Ash max 7.00%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids 3.65%*
Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.55%*
Calcium 1.15%
Phosphorous 0.75%
Magnesium 0.13%
Sodium 0.32%
Potassium 0.59%
Chloride 0.85%
Iron 319.98 mg/kg
Zinc 259.50 mg/kg
Iodine 2.61 mg/kg
Copper 15.19 mg/kg
Manganese 42.53 mg/kg
Selenium 0.46 mg/kg
Choline 1787.50 mg/kg
Riboflavin(B2) 14.81 mg/kg
Thiamine (B1) 7.48 mg/kg
Niacin (B5) 75.90 mg/kg
Pyridoxine (B6) 13.40 mg/kg
Folic Acid 1.06 mg/kg
Pantothenic Acid (B3) 20.70 mg/kg
Biotin (H) 0.22 mg/kg
Cobalamine (B12) 41.34 mcg/kg
Vitamin A 17,500 IU/kg
Vitamin C 22.76 mg/kg
Vitamin D 1,500 IU/kg
Vitamin E 105.00 mg/kg
Vitamin K 0.88 mg/kg

Donc strictement rien à voir ... et l'on se retrouve avec un taux Ca/P de 1,53. Je suis écoeurée et je ne comprends pas trop une différence si importante ?

Edit 2 : Et il en est de même pour les marques Go, Now,... Je ne vais pas toutes les comparer mais les taux sont totalement différents sur APS que ceux communiqués par les marques sur leurs sites...  ::  ::

----------


## Heirani

Disons que, bon, en y réfléchissant, dans tous les cas, est-il certain que ce sera toujours mieux de donner ANF (par exemple) que de donner du Royal Canin/ProPlan/Hill's (je cite ces marques précisément car ce sont toujours " les " marques merveilleuses, splendides et parfaites recommandées par les vétérinaires) ?

Edit : J'avais écrit ce message avant de voir les différences de taux d'ANF... Je viens d'écrire à APS-Choice pour demander des explications  :: 

Edit 2 : Alors, j'ai eu une réponse d'APS Choice (vingt minutes pour avoir une réponse, pas mal !). Concernant ANF, on m'a expliqué sur les formules américaines et les formules européennes n'étaient pas les mêmes, et que les taux qu'ils affichent sont donc ceux du produit qu'ils vendent et que ANF Europe leur a communiqué. Donc, ouf, le taux est bien de 1,15 et les informations que j'avais mis en tout premier et qui sont tirées du PDF d'APS Choice sont bien exactes !
Concernant Go et Now, ils ne sont effectivement pas à jour pour la bonne raison que les formules ont changé et que les croquettes Now et Go qu'ils vendent en ce moment sont encore celles des anciennes formules.

Du coup, oublions tout ce que j'ai pu rajouter en éditant, et je reprends ma question d'origine sur ANF  ::  merci, désolée.

----------


## mofo

> Je vais les troquer contre une armée de chihuahua ! lol


 ::

----------


## m.b.

> lol on a pas choisi mais si ca peut vous rassurer les chats et furets et compensent lol


Oui j'imagine bien, j'ai une armée de chats d'ailleurs !  ::

----------


## YenZ

> meme remis sous vide ?
> Bah ca me permet quand meme de rallonger, genre prendre orijen senior en 7kilos ? 
> Ah oui je vais m'amuser mais pas grave lol


Oui c'est ce que je disais au-dessus, même remis sous vide, commander 13.5 kgs de croquettes pour un chien qui mange 1 kg/mois c'est illogique même en reconditionnant, dans ce cas autant prendre 7 kgs d'orijen et reconditionner (en testant d'abord avec 400 gr ou 2.5 kgs pour voir si tout se passe bien), le problème est qu'orijen va être en rupture sur plusieurs mois, lis mon post en-dessous.




> Ça t'as raison, on voit rien !  Et le meilleur moyen de voir, c'est d'avoir. Je viens donc d'en commander 1 paquet de 5 kg... 
> Espérant que cela plaise à Krakou aussi, ce qui m'éviterait l'interrogation quotidienne : _"l'un n'aurait-il pas mangé les croquettes de l'autre ?!?" _


Bah je vois que vous vous êtes trouvées avec Mofo, j'allais justement te dire hier de la contacter car elle a déjà utilisé les platinum  :: 

Quelques avis que tu souhaitais:

http://nourrirsonchien.wifeo.com/fab...a-lhonneur.php

http://www.canipotes.info/alimentati...inum-t852.html

http://www.chiens-evasion.com/forum/...p?f=17&t=19564

ou alors sur le site de Platinum (moins objectif surement, mais les avis sont dithyrambiques !, et pour connaitre un tout petit peu le gérant il est extrêmement sympa, pas avare en explications en tous genres, et cherche avant tout à satisfaire les chiens et leurs maitres)

http://shop.platinum-france.com/modu...erfeedback.php

Si plus tard tu choisis Platinum, que tu prennes 10 ou 30 kgs, les conditionnements sont toujours par 5 kgs histoire de conserver la croquette de manière optimale vu que c'est semi-humide  :: 

Sinon je pensais aussi que pour Krakou, si il aime la gamme agneau que goutera son frère, alors pour lui tu pourras éventuellement lui prendre la gamme poulet, certes comparé à l'agneau il y a un peu (10% de mémoire) de maïs non ogm et de la betterave, mais c'est un peu plus riche, moins cher, et lui qui n'a pas pas besoin de maigrir ça lui irait surement tout aussi bien si ce n'est mieux  :: 





> Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses YenZ.
> 
> 
> Pour ANF, voici les détails : http://www.aps-choice.fr/pdf/ANF_Documentation.pdf
> 
> Puppy Large & Giant Breed (28/13)
> 
> Analyses garanties : Protéines 28.00%, Matières
> Grasses 13.00%, Cendres 7.00%, Fibres 3.50%,
> ...





> Disons que, bon, en y réfléchissant, dans tous les cas, est-il certain que ce sera toujours mieux de donner ANF (par exemple) que de donner du Royal Canin/ProPlan/Hill's (je cite ces marques précisément car ce sont toujours " les " marques merveilleuses, splendides et parfaites recommandées par les vétérinaires) ?
> 
> Edit : J'avais écrit ce message avant de voir les différences de taux d'ANF... Je viens d'écrire à APS-Choice pour demander des explications 
> 
> Edit 2 : Alors, j'ai eu une réponse d'APS Choice (vingt minutes pour avoir une réponse, pas mal !). Concernant ANF, on m'a expliqué sur les formules américaines et les formules européennes n'étaient pas les mêmes, et que les taux qu'ils affichent sont donc ceux du produit qu'ils vendent et que ANF Europe leur a communiqué. Donc, ouf, le taux est bien de 1,15 et les informations que j'avais mis en tout premier et qui sont tirées du PDF d'APS Choice sont bien exactes !
> Concernant Go et Now, ils ne sont effectivement pas à jour pour la bonne raison que les formules ont changé et que les croquettes Now et Go qu'ils vendent en ce moment sont encore celles des anciennes formules.
> 
> Du coup, oublions tout ce que j'ai pu rajouter en éditant, et je reprends ma question d'origine sur ANF  merci, désolée.


C'est exactement ce que j'allais te dire, par exemple DLG US et europe n'ont pas tout à fait les même formules et analyses, donc c'est tout à fait normal d'avoir différentes analyses, mais si celle que tu m'as donné est la bonne, alors oui je conserve mon avis et je pense que "c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux" à donner, en tout cas 100 fois mieux que PP, Hill's et consorts !

Si j'utilisais cette "formule", c'est parce que la seule chose qui me chagrine un petit peu est le taux de prot que je trouve un peu faible, alors certes pour un chiot de très grande race je ne suis pas fan non plus de donner un aliment très riche car ça a tendance à faire pousser vite les chiots et donc solliciter leurs articulations de manière excessive (même si le rapport Ca/P de Purizon par exemple est excellent), mais j'aurai préféré avoir des taux comme Farrado ou Acana, genre environ 30/32% de protéines avec si possible pas de céréales, ou alors une soule source, alors qu'ici on a l'avoine en plus du riz (et la betterave comme source de fibres qui est controversé), mais bon je chipote hein !!?

35% de viande avec une compo clean et des taux acceptables c'est déjà très bien en soi, si il y avait eu plus de viande, que du riz (ou de la patate), pas de betterave, (un peu) plus de prot et de gras ça aurait été parfait, mais c'est déjà très difficile de trouver des taux de minéraux réduits avec un rapport Ca/P acceptable et une bonne compo, alors on va pas chipoter, surtout que ça te permet d'avoir de bons tarifs sur aps, donc à mon avis c'est surement le meilleur compromis à faire, autant qualitativement que niveau tarifs  :: 


*A ceux qui utilisent Orijen ou Acana IMPORTANT : 

La production a chuté de plus de 70% et il va  bientôt y avoir pénurie, la  situation doit durer jusqu'en février 2013, donc pour ceux qui utilisent ces produits faites des stocks, ou songez à vous orienter vers autre chose provisoirement (ou non), car une fois que les stocks seront épuisés sur tous les sites, il risque d'y avoir pénurie pendant quelques mois.

Un récapitulatif des sites vendant orijen/Acana :

www.croqadom.com
www.lacompagniedescroquettes.fr
www.nourrircommelanature.com
www.miscota.fr
www.wanimo.com/fr
http://animiam.fr
www.comptoiranimalier.com/fr
www.ideal-croquettes.com
www.pets-animalia.fr
www.zooplus.fr
www.zooplus.be
www.zooplus.es
www.zooplus.de
www.zooplus.it
www.zooplus.co.uk
ecolovie87 ou france-croquettes (pas de site web, il faut appeler l'entreprise basée à Limoges pour se faire livrer)

Cette liste n'est bien sur pas exhaustive, mais doit au moins regrouper 90 à 95% des sites proposant ces produits pour chiens et chats, donc pour les aficionados de ces marques passez commande sans tarder si vous ne souhaitez pas être en rupture sur plusieurs mois.*

----------


## Heirani

Rien à redire YenZ, simplement un grand merci (non je n'exagère pas, j'étais vraiment paumée...) pour le temps que tu as pris pour me répondre à chaque fois. Ma décision est donc arrêtée pour ANF.

Merci !

----------


## pomku

> Sinon je pensais aussi que pour Krakou, si il aime la gamme agneau que goutera son frère, alors pour lui tu pourras éventuellement lui prendre la gamme poulet, certes comparé à l'agneau il y a un peu (10% de mémoire) de maïs non ogm et de la betterave, mais c'est un peu plus riche, moins cher, et lui qui n'a pas pas besoin de maigrir ça lui irait surement tout aussi bien si ce n'est mieux


Merci Yenz pour toutes ces infos, notamment pour les prévisions de ruptures de stock d'Orijen (si Pillow ne veut pas de Platinum...).
Je vais faire du stock et je les revendrai à prix d'or au marché noir (nan je déconne !) 

Quant à Krakou, s'il adore le poulet  frais (je leur  fais parfois des rations ménagères : poulet poêlé plus haricots verts, ils adorent...), Mossieur ne veut pas de croquettes au poulet. 
Avant de le mettre au Gosbi mini agneau, j'avais acheté les mini poulet, et cette pestouille d'amour de Krakou  a basé la gamelle avec un air de dire _: "Non mais t'as craqué ton slip maman, c'est quoi cette daube ?!?"  _  :: 

Reste à espérer que Pillow aimera Platinum car sinon, je ne sais pas ce que je vais en faire... Mettre un post ici pour les donner ? Là, je dis lol.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

OOps ! une dernière question au sujet des Platinum : transition avec Orijen ou pas ?

----------


## YenZ

Heirani : de rien  :Smile: 


pomku : Pour la transition oui c'est toujours mieux, mais en même temps tu peux essayer sans et voir si ça passe, généralement avec platinum niveau appétence et selles c'est souvent très bien, mais bon on sait jamais.

Quant à la gamme poulet, même si Moosieur Krakou n'aime que le poulet frais mais pas en croquettes, je suis presque certain qu'il les aimerait en version Platinum, mais bon t'as peut-être pas envie de prendre le risque même sur un paquet de 1.5 kg et qu'il risque te les laisser... (fin' bon tu commences à avoir l'habitude avec l'asticot !  ::  )
Tiens moi au courant pour Pillow/Krakou et leurs platinum, mais bon tu connais déjà mon MP  ::

----------


## pomku

Paquet de 1,5 kg de Platinum? Gné ? Ça existe ?!?  Où ça ? J'ai commandé 5 kg... Ai pas vu de paquet de 1,5 kg moi...  Ooops ! Zen peux plus des croquettes !!!  ::

----------


## reinette

merci pour l info acana suite a la lecture de ce post il y a plus d un an j ai mis mon chien a acana light and fit car avait pris beaucoup de pods apres castration impeccable en pesant bien il a perdu 5 kilos sur 6 mois selles nickel il adore actuellement il mangent 350g pour 36 kilos et cela semble lui convenir perso je n ai plus envie de changer de marque dommage pour les chats elles sont trop grasses e les font grossir

----------


## YenZ

Lol au temps pour moi, j'avais pas vérifié avant et ils ont décidé d'arrêter les conditionnements en 1.5 kgs... 
Donc non non tu n'es pas mal voyante, c'est moi qui disjoncte peu à peu  :: 

reinette : pour les chats tu as plusieurs bonnes alternatives à Acana, first choice (sur amikinos ou dogs dicount), Cat Lover's Gold (sur dcs78.fr) ou encore Real nature (chez maxizoo), et un peu moins bien sanabelle no grain sur zooplus.

----------


## pomku

Mazeltov ! Enfin quelqu'un qui écrit_ "au temps pour moi"_ !   Je reprendrai deux fois des moules, comme eût dit mon maître à penser Pierre Desproges...

----------


## TillidieBT

Bonjour
ici en test ici en test Josera Optiness (super prix sur zo+ es en effet) Maxima grain free que je viens de recevoir ya 30min, et Purizon fish (ça sent fort) 
sinon très satisfait des Now puppy jusqu'ici (sauf le prix hahaha)

parmi vous il y en a-t-il qui comme moi mixe deux gammes ou deux marques ?

----------


## YenZ

Pas que je sache non, tu en fais des expériences, entre Josera, Now, maxima et Purizon y'en a qui vont se régaler !

pomku : j'ai la même réaction à force de voir écrit des "autant pour moi" du coup je fais attention (oui moi aussi je me soigne !  ::  )

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Je vais les troquer contre une armée de chihuahua ! lol


A poids égal, ton armée de chihuahuas consommera plus qu'un seul gros chien ... tu parles d'une affaire  ::  !

----------


## m.b.

> Quant à Krakou, s'il adore le poulet  frais (je leur  fais parfois des rations ménagères : poulet poêlé plus haricots verts, ils adorent...), Mossieur ne veut pas de croquettes au poulet. 
> Avant de le mettre au Gosbi mini agneau, j'avais acheté les mini poulet, et cette pestouille d'amour de Krakou  a basé la gamelle avec un air de dire _: "Non mais t'as craqué ton slip maman, c'est quoi cette daube ?!?"  _ 
> 
> ?


Olala tu as tiré le gros lot avec lui ! moi ils mangeraient n'importe quoi. Et si tu ne lui donne pas le choix, _dans la mesure où les croquettes ne le rendent pas malade,_ il reste sans manger combien de temps ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A poids égal, ton armée de chihuahua consommera plus que un seul gros chien ... tu parles d'une affaire  !


Ouais mais ça impressionne les chihuahua ! C'est agressif ces petites bêtes ! lol
Les miens seraient bien capable de faire la fête à un cambrioleur  ::

----------


## pomku

> Olala tu as tiré le gros lot avec lui ! moi ils mangeraient n'importe quoi. Et si tu ne lui donne pas le choix, _dans la mesure où les croquettes ne le rendent pas malade,_ il reste sans manger combien de temps ?


Le souci, c'est que Krakou est difficile, mais son frère, lui, mangerait tout. De ce fait, Pillow est trop gros, et Krakou tout maigre... Et il peut rester plusieurs jours sans mager. 
Mais ça me rend malade, car ils viennent tous deux de la rue et ont manqué. Donc ne pas voir mon Krakou manger, ça me fend le coeur.  Pis ma fois, tant qu'il y a de l'agneau dans les croquettes (et qu'elles sont toutes petites, et pas trop dures, mais pas trop molles non plus lol), il mange... Alors j'ai toujours du Gosbi mini agneau pour lui...  :Smile:   ::

----------


## Taysa

Quel est l'interet de mixer deux marques ?!

----------


## pomku

Bon, ben, Platinum agneau et riz validées par mes deux loulous !  :Smile:

----------


## nathaliee1973

> Bah moi ca serait acana ou nutro ! Pourquoi pas nutrivet et purizon ?!


Bonsoir, 
entre le Nutrivet instinct nutritive and health  et Purizon adult poulet et poisson. Lequel est le meilleur ?
Et vi je sais, j'avais dit que je restais sur PP mais il n'y a que les idiots qui ne se remettent jamais en question   ::   Merci ^^

----------


## mofo

> Bon, ben, Platinum agneau et riz validées par mes deux loulous !



génial !!!!  :: 

ils mâchent ou ils avalent tout rond ?? le mien avalait tout rond !!

je vais en prendre aussi pour mon vieux loulou, j'espère qu'il mâchera un peu !

----------


## vans

petite déception aujourd'hui, ma chienne a eu la diarrhée cette nuit, je vais donc repasser à une proportion de 1/4 pour la transition (de RC à orijen).
Je sais pas si c'est du au passage de 1/2 ou à la friandise que je lui est donnée. C'était la premiere fois que je lui donnais cette friandise (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/fr...ets_pro/301766 )

----------


## pomku

> génial !!!! 
> 
> ils mâchent ou ils avalent tout rond ?? le mien avalait tout rond !!
> 
> je vais en prendre aussi pour mon vieux loulou, j'espère qu'il mâchera un peu !


Non, ils mâchent... Disons qu'à la première croquette, ils ont été surpris, car ça ne croquait pas justement. 
Alors chacun a recraché sa croquette et l'a observée scrupuleusement (ils font toujours ça quand c'est nouveau). 

Puis, vas-y que je renifle, vas-y que je mets un coup de langue, vas-y que je reprends la chose dans ma gueule et miam, je mâche, et vite, une autre ! 

Là, je ne leur en ai donné que quelques-unes, car je dois calculer les doses, surtout pour Pillow qui doit perdre du poids. Et comme il y a beaucoup d'humidité dans ces "croquettes" et un taux assez bas de matières grasses (11%) si je me souviens bien, ça change la donne. 
Et ce soir, en rentant du boulot après une journée marathon, partir dans des calculs d'apothicaire, j'avoue que je n'avais pas le courage  :Frown: 

Mais ils sont jeunes et ils adorent "croquer".  Ils ont _"les plus belles dents du 9e"_, dixit notre véto  :: 

Il a quel âge ton loulou Mofo  ?

----------


## Fahn

> Bonsoir, 
> entre le Nutrivet instinct nutritive and health  et Purizon adult poulet et poisson. Lequel est le meilleur ?
> Et vi je sais, j'avais dit que je restais sur PP mais il n'y a que les idiots qui ne se remettent jamais en question    Merci ^^


Je ne connais pas les Purizon, mais je donne à mes chiens les Nutrivet dont tu parles, je les trouve très bien. Belles selles grand maximum deux fois/jour, un poil brillant à souhait, et aucun d'eux n'a pris de poids.

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour ma part en terme de composition les 2 se valent c'est du très haut de gamme, après faut voir les analyses (minéraux, cendres toussa) mais je suis pas calée là-dessus attends le retour de yen'z
sinon j'ai pris nutrivet dietetic & care pour ma 3e adoptée qui arrive ce week-end soyez plus intelligent(e)s que moi, il y a un mécanisme de femeture du sac sur le haut (dit la nana qui l'a éventré aux ciseaux)

----------


## siju

> Je ne connais pas les Purizon, mais je donne à mes chiens les Nutrivet dont tu parles, je les trouve très bien. Belles selles grand maximum deux fois/jour, un poil brillant à souhait, et aucun d'eux n'a pris de poids.


Moi pareil, ils sont tous (4) aux Nutrivet et aucun souci, leur poil est magnifique, pas de souci de digestion ... que du bonheur quoi ! (Vivement les photos de ton beau loup serbe Nathalie !! :: )

----------


## Fahn

J'ai remarqué ce mécanisme au bout de 5 sacs ouverts à l'arrache  ::

----------


## nathaliee1973

Merci Fahn ^^    :: 

Pour yéti et poupoune    ::     Je me moque mais j'aurais surement fait comme toi ^^ Merci de m'avoir prévenue...

Et moi donc Siju, j'ai hate mais c'est prévu pour novembre et pas encore de date arrêtée  ::

----------


## m.b.

> Je ne connais pas les Purizon, mais je donne à mes chiens les Nutrivet dont tu parles, je les trouve très bien. Belles selles* grand maximum deux fois/jour*, un poil brillant à souhait, et aucun d'eux n'a pris de poids.


Je rebondis sur ton message : quand ca dépasse deux fois par jours, on peut considérer que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas complètement ?

----------


## lealouboy

Bon ben Coyot Boy et Djobi supportent très bien les gosbi  ::  Là, on en est à moitié-moitié  :Smile: 

Pour Daïs, compte tenu des derniers évenements, je reprends la transition au début  ::

----------


## Poska

> soyez plus intelligent(e)s que moi, il y a un mécanisme de femeture du sac sur le haut (dit la nana qui l'a éventré aux ciseaux)


Ah oui effectivement  ::  dit la nana qui l'a éventré au couteau  ::

----------


## Fahn

> Je rebondis sur ton message : quand ca dépasse deux fois par jours, on peut considérer que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas complètement ?


On peut surtout considérer que beaucoup de crottes = beaucoup de déchets = beaucoup d'ingrédients peu ou pas digérés/digérables dans les croquettes.

----------


## vans

> tu es sure que ca vient de la friandise ? ca peut aussi etre un desordre gastrique occasionnel
> ma petite spitz a ces friandises depuis une semaine deja et aucun soucis !


se ne sont pas les croquettes ni la friandise en fin de compte, c'est une gastro . J'ai quand meme appelé le véto et il m'a dit diète pour 24h et qu'il faudra repartir à 1/4 pour la transition de croquette.
Cela fessait longtemps qu'elle en avait pas fait de gastro, j'avais oublié comment c'était épouvantable car meme malade, elle veut pas faire à la maison donc elle essaye de se retenir donc vite vite je m'habille et hop un pied dans l'herbe et .... (je vous épargne les détaille   :: )

----------


## pomku

"Aviiiiiiiiiiiiisssse" à la population de ce post :
 je donne un sac entamé de Josera Balance (il reste plus de 2  kilos) à qui désire les tester pour son chien. 
J'ai créé un post à cet effet dans les dons mais apparemment, cela n'intéresse aucun asso d'avoir des croquettes gratos. (ce qui ne m'étonne qu'à moitié, enfin qu'au quart, ou qu'au dixième...).

Bref, si ça vous intéresse, MPisez-moi  ::

----------


## m.b.

Je ne sais pas où tu habites mais tu n'aurais pas des voisins que ca pourrait intéresser ? Ou regarder dans la rue, je sais qu'à Lyon il y a souvent des sdf avec leurs chiens

----------


## pomku

> Je ne sais pas où tu habites mais tu n'aurais pas des voisins que ca pourrait intéresser ? Ou regarder dans la rue, je sais qu'à Lyon il y a souvent des sdf avec leurs chiens


J'habite en plein Paris, dans le quartiers des trafics de chiens près des grands magasins (Bd Haussmann, Saint-Lazare)...
Alors je ne vais sûrement pas aider ces pourris...  ::  
Au pire, si ce week-end je ne trouve personne ici, j'irai les apporter à mon véto lundi. Il aide des assos de chiens-chats dans le 18e.

----------


## YenZ

> et merde pour orijen ... jai vu ca aussi
> 
> Ingrédients : poulet (20 % de poulet déshydrogéné, 15 % de poulet frais d'origine suédoise), farine de mais, riz, germes de mais, graisse animale, avoine traité de manière spécifique (5 % de SPC), bouillon de poulet, uf en poudre, protéines de pommes de terre, fibres de betteraves, graines de lin, hémoglobine, poisson de mer polaire déshydrogéné, acide lactique (0,6 %), chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, levure de bière, levure (0,05 % de beta-(1,3/1
> 
> Composants analytiques:
> 
> calcium1.3 %
> cendre brute6.5 %
> fibre brute2.0 %
> ...


C'est l'analyse de Bozita, mais pourquoi ne pas prendre Orijen au final ?
La rupture de produits (si elle se confirme) n'aura pas lieu avant un certain temps d'ici que tous les sites soient en rupture, alors pourquoi ne prendrais-tu pas 7 kgs d'orijen à reconditionner comme tu le souhaitais ?

Et si tu cherches une alternative à Orijen ça ne sera pas Bozita (farine et germes de maïs, avoine, riz...), mais plutôt cotecnica (3kgs), TOTW (2.27 ou 6.8), DLG passion poulet (je connais pas les conditionnements), applaws (2 ou 12.5 kgs), nutrivet (12 kgs), Purizon (13.5 kgs), Acana (ya des sacs de 2.5 sur, voir de 7 kgs je crois mais faut trouver où, sur miscota je crois), Farrado (4 ou 12 kgs)...




> petite déception aujourd'hui, ma chienne a eu la diarrhée cette nuit, je vais donc repasser à une proportion de 1/4 pour la transition (de RC à orijen).
> Je sais pas si c'est du au passage de 1/2 ou à la friandise que je lui est donnée. C'était la premiere fois que je lui donnais cette friandise (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/fr...ets_pro/301766 )


J'allais te dire la même chose que Xaros, es-tu sure que ça vienne de là, puis j'ai vu que ta chienne avait une gastro.
Mais de toute façon un chien (mais pas un chiot) qui part un peu en diarrhée ya rien d'inquiétant non plus, ça peut être du a plein de trucs, la transition, un truc qu'elle aurait pas du bouffer dehors, un truc que tu as donné qui ne passe pas super, pas de quoi s'inquiéter à chaque fois que nos chiens font un "caca mou"  :: 




> Non, ils mâchent... Disons qu'à la première croquette, ils ont été surpris, car ça ne croquait pas justement. 
> Alors chacun a recraché sa croquette et l'a observée scrupuleusement (ils font toujours ça quand c'est nouveau). 
> 
> Puis, vas-y que je renifle, vas-y que je mets un coup de langue, vas-y que je reprends la chose dans ma gueule et miam, je mâche, et vite, une autre ! 
> 
> Là, je ne leur en ai donné que quelques-unes, car je dois calculer les doses, surtout pour Pillow qui doit perdre du poids. Et comme il y a beaucoup d'humidité dans ces "croquettes" et un taux assez bas de matières grasses (11%) si je me souviens bien, ça change la donne. 
> Et ce soir, en rentant du boulot après une journée marathon, partir dans des calculs d'apothicaire, j'avoue que je n'avais pas le courage 
> 
> Mais ils sont jeunes et ils adorent "croquer".  Ils ont _"les plus belles dents du 9e"_, dixit notre véto 
> ...


LOL  :: 
J'adore la descritpion de la découverte de la nouvelle croquette by Krakou & Pillow, ils ont de ces manies tes 2 boudins ! 
Les miens sont bien moins chichiteux quand il s'agit de bouffe... quoi que Faya devient vraiment fin gourmet/gastronome ces derniers temps, Mlle ose sentir et parfois tester du bout de la langue tout ce que je lui donne avant de daigner le manger (sauf la viande là elle y va de bon coeur)
Mofo a 13 ans, et je peux te dire que Mofo est une (gentille) dingue !  :: 
Elle s'occupe de lui pire qu'une mère juive, j'imagine même pas comment elle est (ou sera) avec ses enfants !  ::   :: 





> pour ma part en terme de composition les 2 se valent c'est du très haut de gamme, après faut voir les analyses (minéraux, cendres toussa) mais je suis pas calée là-dessus attends le retour de yen'z
> sinon j'ai pris nutrivet dietetic & care pour ma 3e adoptée qui arrive ce week-end soyez plus intelligent(e)s que moi, il y a un mécanisme de femeture du sac sur le haut (dit la nana qui l'a éventré aux ciseaux)


+1 ça se vaut, sauf pour les minéraux  ::  (sauf dietetic & care justement !)




> Je rebondis sur ton message : quand ca dépasse deux fois par jours, on peut considérer que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas complètement ?


Non pas du tout, tout dépend aussi du mode de vie du chien (maison, appart...), par "réflexe" les miens font presque à chaque sortie (même si un tout petit peu) car en appart, mais jusqu'à 4 fois par jour, si ce n'est pas des bouses, ya rien "d'anormal".



> Bon ben Coyot Boy et Djobi supportent très bien les gosbi  Là, on en est à moitié-moitié 
> 
> Pour Daïs, compte tenu des derniers évenements, je reprends la transition au début


Cool bonne nouvelle, surtout avec Coyot Boy le difficile !
Tu lui as enfin peut-être trouvé la bonne altertive entre bonne croquette, et surtout croquette qu'il peut supporter !




> On peut surtout considérer que beaucoup de crottes = beaucoup de déchets = beaucoup d'ingrédients peu ou pas digérés/digérables dans les croquettes.


Oui et non, tu peux avoir une très bonne croquette mais qui ne sera pas supportée par l'animal (genre un ou plsuieurs composants dans la croquette qui ne passent pas), du coup beaucoup de bouzes, ou pas moulé, ce qui n'enlève rien à la qualité de la croquette.

Mais d'une manière générale oui, croquettes bas de gamme = beaucoup de selles car peu d'assimilation vu que les aliments utilisés sont inutiles pour le chien (et donc évacués)

----------


## nathaliee1973

Ca veut dire quoi qu'elles (Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive and health et Purizon adult poisson et poulet) se valent sauf pour les minéraux ?  :: 
 Il y en a donc bien une meilleure que l'autre ? Je pourrais savoir lesquelles ? Merci

----------


## lealouboy

oui je suis contente car les Gosbi semblent de meilleure qualité que les AG finalement  :Smile:  

Mais heuuuuuuu, Coyot Boy n'est pas difficile mais délicat, spas pareil  :: 

 :: 

En tout cas merci pour tous ces précieux conseils  ::

----------


## pomku

> oui je suis contente car les Gosbi semblent de meilleure qualité que les AG finalement  
> Mais heuuuuuuu, Coyot Boy n'est pas difficile mais délicat, spas pareil


Les Gosbi, c'est vraiment bien. Ça a transfiguré mon Krakou  (qui est _a priori_ comme Coyot Boy "délicat" !  :: )
 En plus , en terme de  rapport qualité/prix , c'est franchement excellent !  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je n'ai pas tout suivi, mais pour pomku et ses "croquettes molles" : si l'humidité est plus élevée que pour des croquettes sèches, du coup c'est normal que tout le reste soit plus faible, il faut voir ce que ça fait sur matière sèche pour comparer. Je sais pas de quel aliment il s'agit, je peux pas aller chercher le % d'eau par contre, si tu l'as sous la main ...

----------


## YenZ

C'est exactement ce que j'ai dit à mofo et à pomku en pv  ::  
Platinum c'est 18% d'humidité et 56 ou 58% de viande sur matière sèche donc plutôt excellent même si assez cher.

Lealouboy : oui pardon délicat pas difficile je ne voudrais surtout pas le vêxer !!

----------


## pomku

> Je n'ai pas tout suivi, mais pour pomku et ses "croquettes molles" : si l'humidité est plus élevée que pour des croquettes sèches, du coup c'est normal que tout le reste soit plus faible, il faut voir ce que ça fait sur matière sèche pour comparer. Je sais pas de quel aliment il s'agit, je peux pas aller chercher le % d'eau par contre, si tu l'as sous la main ...


Muzarègne, les "croquettes  molles", c'est Platinum agneau et riz.

Et en avant pour un superbe copié-collé   ::  :

*COMPOSITION :*
*Analyse :*
 Protéines brutes 23%, graisses brutes 11%, cendre brute 7,9 %, fibres  brutes 2 %, calcium 1,8 %, phosphore 1,3 %, humidité (concentré du jus  de viande fraîche) 18%.

*Ingrédients :*
 Viande fraîche d'agneau (70 %), riz, graisse d'agneau fraîche, farine  de viande d'agneau, poisson frais (séché), huile de saumon, pomme  (séchée), levure de bière (séchée) huile de graines de lin pressée à  froid, huile d'olives pressée à froid, extrait de moule verte (perna  canaliculus), graines de chardon de Marie, poudre de fenouil, racine de  salsepareille, céleri, artichaut, capucines, camomille, pissenlit,  poudre de gentiane, yucca, chlorure de potassium.

*Additifs par kg :*
 Vitamine A 10 000 UI, vitamine D3 1 600 UI, vitamine E 150 mg,  vitamine K1 2 mg, vitamine B1 3 mg, vitamine B2 4 mg, vitamine B6 4 mg,  vitamine B12 40 mcg, niacine 20 mg, acide pantothénique 8 mg, acide  folique 300 mcg, biotine 100 mcg, choline 500 mg, cobalt 1 mg, cuivre 19  mg, fer 75 mg, iode 1,5 mg, manganèse 90 mg, sélénium 0,3 mg, zinc 190  mg. Conservé avec du sorbate de potassium naturel. Contient des  antioxydants sur base de vitamines : extraits à teneur élevée en  tocophérols d'origine naturelle.

----------


## mofo

> Mofo a 13 ans, et je peux te dire que Mofo est une (gentille) dingue ! 
> Elle s'occupe de lui pire qu'une mère juive, j'imagine même pas comment elle est (ou sera) avec ses enfants !


 ::    oui je dirai même que je saoule YenZ depuis .......   50 ans ....  pour avoir la meilleure croquette du monde : meilleure qualité, pas tros de gras, pas trop de protéines, pas trop de minéraux, rapport CA/PH excellent, bref le pauvre il doit me haïr !!!!  :: 
c'est vrai que je préfère me priver pour pouvoir soigner mon loulou au mieux, comme beaucoup je pense sur ce forum !!!

alors pour correction mofo à 13 ans et 8 mois !!! et oui les mois comptent à son âge !!!!

Encore merci YenZ pour tes conseils, je vais bientôt commander platinium je vous dirai ce qu'il en est !!!

Pomku dis nous au fur et à mesure ce que tu penses de platinium !!!!    ah oui au passage les friandises platinium tu peux essayer aussi, tes loulous vont baver devant le pot !!!  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Ca veut dire quoi qu'elles (Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive and health et Purizon adult poisson et poulet) se valent sauf pour les minéraux ? 
> Il y en a donc bien une meilleure que l'autre ? Je pourrais savoir lesquelles ? Merci


les taux de nutrivet instinct sont moins bons que ceux de purizon sauf pour la gamme dietetic&care si j'ai bien lu. contente de voir que tu es revenue sur ta décision, les 1ers seront pê un peu durs car l'organisme doit s'adapter au changement de composition, il ne faut pas hésiter à donner des compléments type probiotiques ou ceux d'amikinos. tu devrais voir une amélioration de l'état de ton chien sous peu  :: 
les nutrivet instinct sont moins chères sur le z+ belge et tu as des codes de réduction dans la rubrique "chat"

----------


## MuzaRègne

> les taux de nutrivet instinct sont moins bons que ceux de purizon sauf pour la gamme dietetic&care si j'ai bien lu.


Quels taux exactement ?

----------


## pomku

> oui je dirai même que je saoule YenZ depuis .......   50 ans ....  pour avoir la meilleure croquette du monde : meilleure qualité, pas tros de gras, pas trop de protéines, pas trop de minéraux, rapport CA/PH excellent, bref le pauvre il doit me haïr !!!! 
> c'est vrai que je préfère me priver pour pouvoir soigner mon loulou au mieux, comme beaucoup je pense sur ce forum !!!
> 
> alors pour correction mofo à 13 ans et 8 mois !!! et oui les mois comptent à son âge !!!!
> 
> Encore merci YenZ pour tes conseils, je vais bientôt commander platinium je vous dirai ce qu'il en est !!!
> 
> Pomku dis nous au fur et à mesure ce que tu penses de platinium !!!!    ah oui au passage les friandises platinium tu peux essayer aussi, tes loulous vont baver devant le pot !!!


Whaouh ! Tu saoules Yenz depuis AVANT l'invention d'Internet ! T'es trop forte toi !  ::  

C'est vrai en tout cas que Platinum remporte tous les suffrages (pour le moment Avec mes morpions, on ne sait jamais. Sont lunatiques !) Pas de souci, je viendrai au rapport ! 

Pour les friandises, c'est vrai que la société Platinum m'a mis un pot en cadeau, mais je vais attendre un peu, j'ai mon Pillow qui est au régime. Et je ne vais pas en donner à Krakou sans en donner à Pillow. 
Ici il y a égalité parfaite de traitement entre les deux frères. Tout marche par deux : si panier neuf, eh bien deux paniers, jouet neuf ? = deux jouets . Mais bien sûr, chacun veut le jouet ou le panier de l'autre, c'est tellement plus drôle  :Smile:

----------


## odrey13

Mofo , tu prenais les now avant non ? 
Tu ne les prends plus ? 

La compo va changer et a changé deja d'ailleurs , c surtout les taux en fait qui change , je les attends de la société Animosphere qui devrait me les fournir

----------


## nathaliee1973

> les taux de nutrivet instinct sont moins bons que ceux de purizon sauf pour la gamme dietetic&care si j'ai bien lu. contente de voir que tu es revenue sur ta décision, les 1ers seront pê un peu durs car l'organisme doit s'adapter au changement de composition, il ne faut pas hésiter à donner des compléments type probiotiques ou ceux d'amikinos. tu devrais voir une amélioration de l'état de ton chien sous peu 
> les nutrivet instinct sont moins chères sur le z+ belge et tu as des codes de réduction dans la rubrique "chat"



J'ai passé commande hier pour 2X13.5 kilos de purizon poulet et poisson sur zoo+ belgique car j'habite en Belgique et j'ai 5% de plan de réduction .  Si mon chien n'aime po, la SPA de ma région sera ravie  :: . Je devrais les recevoir mardi midi. Je commencerai donc mercredi matin avec une période de tansition. J'espère juste que les croquettes seront assez grosses que pour les croquer et pour enlever le tartre "naturellement". Jusque là mon chien n'en a pas ...

----------


## mofo

> Whaouh ! Tu saoules Yenz depuis AVANT l'invention d'Internet ! T'es trop forte toi !  
> 
> C'est vrai en tout cas que Platinum remporte tous les suffrages (pour le moment Avec mes morpions, on ne sait jamais. Sont lunatiques !) Pas de souci, je viendrai au rapport ! 
> 
> Pour les friandises, c'est vrai que la société Platinum m'a mis un pot en cadeau, mais je vais attendre un peu, j'ai mon Pillow qui est au régime. Et je ne vais pas en donner à Krakou sans en donner à Pillow. 
> Ici il y a égalité parfaite de traitement entre les deux frères. Tout marche par deux : si panier neuf, eh bien deux paniers, jouet neuf ? = deux jouets . Mais bien sûr, chacun veut le jouet ou le panier de l'autre, c'est tellement plus drôle


je vois que c'est comme chez moi !!!!  moi quand je leur achète un jouet chacun et bien je donne celui de krusty à mofo et celui de mofo à krusty comme ça après ils échangent et au final ils ont leur jouet !!! quoique après ils se les piquent quand même !!! :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mofo , tu prenais les now avant non ? 
> Tu ne les prends plus ? 
> 
> La compo va changer et a changé deja d'ailleurs , c surtout les taux en fait qui change , je les attends de la société Animosphere qui devrait me les fournir


ben j'en donne encore pour le moment, mais c'est vrai qu'il fait beaucoup de crottes et qu'il faut que je donne une grosses quantité (presque 400g par jour) pour qu'il maintienne sont poids.  Vu le prix du sac de croquettes !!!!  sinon j'en étais contente mais pour un gros chien ça revient cher mais je pense qu'avec platinium ça sera mieux.  

je n'ai pas vu que les taux ont changé ? depuis quand ? c'est sur internet la société dont tu parles ??

----------


## YenZ

Mofo :

Oui Now sur animoshere 

http://www.animosphere.com/la-sphere...-sans-cereales

les nouvelles compos =) http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/ (bien moins bien qu'avant)
Anciennes =) http://www.aps-choice.fr/pdf/NOW%20Documentation.pdf

Ça a changé depuis peu, aps propose en ce moment la fin des anciennes formules, et un tout petit peu les nouvelles.

----------


## Darlow

Je vois que les croquettes Nutrivet Dietetic and Care pour chiens stérilisés ou en surpoids sont notées "à partir de 7  ans". 

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi on ne doit pas en donner à un jeune chien, svp?

----------


## YenZ

On peut très bien les donner à un jeune chien, seules différences, elles sont un peu moins grasses, et moins de minéraux et cendres (et avec un meilleur rapport Ca/P, et peut-être plus de chondroprotecteurs à vérifier)
Si ton chien n'a pas de problèmes particuliers tu peux très bien lui donner d'autres gammes, mais la dietetic & care est particulièrement bien si un peu en surpoids  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Où ça Darlow ? Sur le site nutrivet c'est "adultes faible activité, chien mature ou corpulent ou stérilisé" - en gros c'est parce qu'il y a seulement 15% de MG c'est tout.

----------


## Darlow

> On peut très bien les donner à un jeune chien, seules différences, elles sont un peu moins grasses, et moins de minéraux et cendres (et avec un meilleur rapport Ca/P).
> Ssi ton chien n'a pas de problèmes particuliers tu peux très bien lui donner d'autres gammes, mais la dietetic & care est particulièrement bien si un peu en surpoids


Merci YenZ.
Elle a 1 an 1/2, un peu en surpoids (environ 3 kgs d'après la véto) et sera stérilisée la semaine prochaine. 
Elle mange actuellement des Nutrivet Nutritive & Health.
Donc ça parait un bon choix avec ces infos, les Dietetic & Care?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Où ça Darlow ? Sur le site nutrivet c'est "adultes faible activité, chien mature ou corpulent ou stérilisé" - en gros c'est parce qu'il y a seulement 15% de MG c'est tout.


J'ai lu ça ici:
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croquettes_chien/nutrivet/nutrivet_croquettes_naturelles_chien/290039

----------


## mofo

> Mofo :
> 
> 
> les nouvelles compos =) http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/ (bien moins bien qu'avant)


Ah ben je fais bien de changer alors !! !

----------


## YenZ

Darlow : oui très bon choix surtout si elle mange déjà avec succès 1 autre gamme de Nutrivet !  ::

----------


## lyric64

Alors pour nous,petits soucis,j'ai changé de marque de croquettes il y a 15 jours, elles étaient à Arden Grange saumon,mais j'ai voulu les mettre 
au Taste of The Wild Stream,j'ai fait la transition sur 10jours,mais là soit c'est peut être encore un peu tôt pour dire,mais je trouve qu'elles 
font beaucoup plus de crottes et boivent énormément,donc je suis un peu déçue.
Qu'en pensez-vous?merci ::

----------


## YenZ

Bah faut voir sur la longueur, déjà es-tu sure de la ration que tu donnes ?
Si par exemple tu donnes environ 100/120 gr par 10 kgs de poids (pour un chien de 10 à 30/35 kgs) et que tu pèses sur une balance (les gobelets doseurs ne conviennent qu'à une marque de croquette), alors oui ça se peut qu'elles conviennent moins bien.
Sinon il faudrait que tu pèses pour être sure qu'elles n'aient pas trop de croquettes ce qui pourrait expliquer le surplus de selles.

----------


## Spirale

> Tu avais bien respecté la posologie ? (pas d'eau 30 min avant application et après application, et 2 fois par jour, nombre de sprays/quantité de gel en fonction du poids du chien ?)


Oui oui, j'avais bien suivi les instructions, mais il faut croire que le tartre de mes petites chiennes fait de la résistance quoi que j'essaye pour éviter les détartrages à leurs âges...

----------


## lyric64

> Bah faut voir sur la longueur, déjà es-tu sure de la ration que tu donnes ?
> Si par exemple tu donnes environ 100/120 gr par 10 kgs de poids (pour un chien de 10 à 30/35 kgs) et que tu pèses sur une balance (les gobelets doseurs ne conviennent qu'à une marque de croquette), alors oui ça se peut qu'elles conviennent moins bien.
> Sinon il faudrait que tu pèses pour être sure qu'elles n'aient pas trop de croquettes ce qui pourrait expliquer le surplus de selles.


Je pensais justement que c'est dû à ce que je leur donne un peu trop,mais je pèse...L'une qui fait 11,500 je lui donne 130g/jour et l'autre qui fait 12,500kg je lui donne 150g/jour.
J'attends,encore un peu,tout au plus 1 mois,et je jugerai peut être mieux...
merci en tout cas Yenz  ;-)
0

----------


## TillidieBT

pour info en ce moment 44,90€ le sac de Purizon poulet/poisson et 49,90 celui de poisson sur zoo+ spain (-10% qui viennent s'ajouter)
j'aime pas zooplus mais j'avoue que c'est pas mal comme tarif là

----------


## Lycante06

Bonsoir,
j'ai une jeune rott de 4 ans qui pèse 50kg, donc qui est en surpoids.Elle est stérilisée depuis 2 ans car elle faisait des débuts de pyomètre a chaque chaleur.
Elle est assez inactive (par obligation plus que par choix, malheureusement) et suite a une consultation véto il y a quelques mois, il nous avait été prescrit les R/C de Hill's pour l'aider a perdre un peu.Malheureusement, a part la faire sortir 5 fois par jour pour les selles, elle n'a pas perdu de poids.
Y'a-t-il une marque qu'on pourrait prendre pour elle, sachant que nous avons des moyens limités mais que nous aimerions avoir un minimum de qualité?

----------


## pomku

> Bonsoir,
> j'ai une jeune rott de 4 ans qui pèse 50kg, donc qui est en surpoids.Elle est stérilisée depuis 2 ans car elle faisait des débuts de pyomètre a chaque chaleur.
> Elle est assez inactive (par obligation plus que par choix, malheureusement) et suite a une consultation véto il y a quelques mois, il nous avait été prescrit les R/C de Hill's pour l'aider a perdre un peu.Malheureusement, a part la faire sortir 5 fois par jour pour les selles, elle n'a pas perdu de poids.
> Y'a-t-il une marque qu'on pourrait prendre pour elle, sachant que nous avons des moyens limités mais que nous aimerions avoir un minimum de qualité?


 Bonsoir,

déjà, avant toute chose, il faut oublier RC, Proplan, Hill's, enfin tout ce qui est vendu par les vétos... 
Je viens d'aller voir la compo de ces croquettes dites "médicalisées " (qui coûtent un bras au kilo par ailleurs !), et en dehors du fait qu'on y trouve de la céréale en masse, il est à noter que le pourcentage de glucides (37,3 % sur la matière sèche)  est nettement supérieur au pourcentage  de "protéïnes " (34,6 %, mais quelles protéïnes ?) .
je ne vois pas comment un chien peut maigrir avec ça ? (ou alors, si, c'est tellement mauvais  qu'il ne mange pas !  :: );

Un conseil : lis les très nombreuses pages de ce post (si si, je l'ai fait ! C'est édifiant !) , oriente-toi vers une croquette senior (pas réservées aux vieux chiens mais aussi au chiens stérilisés et/ou en surpoids), idéalement sans céréales ou avec très peu de céréales (du riz ok, mais pas de soja, de maïs, de blé) avec un bon % de viande et un taux réduit de matières grasses. 

Fais une transition avec les Hills sinon c'est diarrhée ou caca mou au rendez-vous, donne à ta chienne   la dose prévue pour le poids voulu et non pour le poids actuel, voire un peu moins si elle est peu active et complémente avec des haricots verts (les chiens adorent !) . 
Tu verras, elle va maigrir et se portera mieux que jamais ! Les selles seront moindres, le poil plus beau, et la louloute en forme !

Maintenant, la parole est aux experts du post, et qu'ils me corrigent si j'ai fauté ! (Je compte sur toi,  Yenz ! ::  :: )

----------


## Lycante06

Merci Pomku pour tes renseignements.
Effectivement, hill's et compagnie coutent un bras au kilo comme tu dis.Mais euh... je dois vraiment lire 227 pages?  o_0
Ensuite, en ce moment Tempête ne mange pas des hill's mais des brekkies et y'a peut-être trop de cochonneries dedans, je t'avoue n'avoir pas regardé de près.Pour les haricots verts, j'en avais parlé a mon compagnon mais il m'a dit "le véto a dit une ration de croquettes par jour et c'est tout, pas de haricots"  :: 
Bref, j'espère que je vais vite trouver quoi lui donner pour être plus attentive a sa santé (et sans pour autant être ruinée  ::  )

----------


## Fahn

Effectivement, les Hills c'est pas génial, les Brekkies c'est cent fois pire encore  ::

----------


## neyla

Je vais m'atteler aux 227 pages pour lire vos avis, j'suis déjà aux croquettes Orijen et Acana mais vu les soucis d'approvisionnement je cherche une autre alternative, je pensais maxima ou purizon mais laquelle ?

hydrolysat de poulet j'ai 2 versions sur quoi penser....

----------


## YenZ

L'un ou l'autre sera très bien, en terme de prix Purizon est un poil moins cher, surtout actuellement sur le zooplus espagnol comme le disait Tillidie, Nutrivet Instinct sur zooplus est aussi équivalent (sur le zooplus belge)

----------


## neyla

Merci ! Et l'hydrolysat ??

----------


## odrey13

> Mofo :
> 
> Oui Now sur animoshere 
> 
> http://www.animosphere.com/la-sphere...-sans-cereales
> 
> les nouvelles compos =) http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/ (bien moins bien qu'avant)
> Anciennes =) http://www.aps-choice.fr/pdf/NOW%20Documentation.pdf
> 
> Ça a changé depuis peu, aps propose en ce moment la fin des anciennes formules, et un tout petit peu les nouvelles.


Ah merci beaucoup ! tu sais toujours tout Yenz 

je trouve que les taux sont un peu moins bien, , la derniere fois vu que j'avais une reduc de 10 euros , j'ai pris un paquet d Enova mini , donc je vais tester , je me tate de passer mes minis puces a ces croquettes 

le calcium a augmenté ainsi que les cendres brutes qui ont augmentés egalement 
apres je sais pas si c'est un meilleur choix les enova  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Dernières news de chez nous : les Gosbi semblent bien acceptées par les 3 chiens sans soucis  :Smile:  Je trouve que les selles sont plus moulées encore (voir un peu dures) et moins nombreuses (ou plus petites).
Je continue de mélanger car il me reste encore des AG ancienne recette mais je pourrais leur donner uniquement du Gosbi dès maintenant  :: 

Merci pour les précieux conseils qui m'ont été donnés  ::

----------


## vans

ici la gastro est passé donc les selles sont redevenu normal, j'ai meme constaté qu'elle fessait un peu moins alors qu'elle est encore en transition.
Je lui ai acheté en meme temps que les orijens des friandises au filet de poulet et enrichi en chondro et gluco (ici), elle les adore.
Donc je viens de repasser une commande pour 30€  ::  mais j'ai pris un petit paquet de ça (poisson, poulet), vous avez déja essayer pour vos chiens ? Vous en penser quoi ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est rigolo mais c'est bien cher pour ce que c'est, acheter des friandises "naturelles" c'est complètement l'arnaque vu ce que ça coûte de le faire soi même ! Tu prends de la viande (du coeur ou foie si tu veux quelque chose de bien appétent et qui change), tu fais bouillir puis coupes en petits bouts et fais bien griller / sécher à la poele (sans gras), et voilà tu as des friandises saines et pas chères.

Pour l'hydrolysat (de poulet ou autres) : ce sont des protéines (au départ indigestes, du genre, de la kératine = plumes) traitées chimiquement pour devenir digestes - "pré-digérées". Le résultat sert à augmenter l'appétence de l'aliment. Le problème vient du traitement auquel sont soumises ces protéines : je crois (pas sûre, je ne connais pas ça précisément, je me souviens juste l'avoir lu quelque part) que des produits chimiques douteux sont utilisés pour l'hydrolyse. En tout cas le problème ce n'est pas l'hydrolysat en lui-même, mais les éventuels résidus qui vont avec. Il faudrait chercher un peu pour connaître la méthode précisément.

----------


## vans

> C'est rigolo mais c'est bien cher pour ce que c'est, acheter des friandises "naturelles" c'est complètement l'arnaque vu ce que ça coûte de le faire soi même ! Tu prends de la viande (du coeur ou foie si tu veux quelque chose de bien appétent et qui change), tu fais bouillir puis coupes en petits bouts et fais bien griller / sécher à la poele (sans gras), et voilà tu as des friandises saines et pas chères.


Je connais cette méthode mais je supporte pas du tout l'odeur des abats, j'ai des haut de coeur. Donc je me suis rabattu sur ce genre de friandise. 
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, elles coutent cher mais étant donner que j'ai une york, 30€ de friandise vont me faire pas mal de temps.

----------


## pomku

> ici la gastro est passé donc les selles sont redevenu normal, j'ai meme constaté qu'elle fessait un peu moins alors qu'elle est encore en transition.
> Je lui ai acheté en meme temps que les orijens des friandises au filet de poulet et enrichi en chondro et gluco (ici), elle les adore.
> Donc je viens de repasser une commande pour 30  mais j'ai pris un petit paquet de ça (poisson, poulet), vous avez déja essayer pour vos chiens ? Vous en penser quoi ?


Si tu veux des friandises de qualité, il y en a chez Gosbi ("Gosbits")  et aussi chez Platinum... Et je te  garantis que les "Click bits" de chez Platinum font  craquer les  chiens les plus diffficiles (Il y a les "Fit  sticks" aussi). Et côté prix, cela reste très raisonnable.

----------


## myeel

Bonsoir,
Ma chienne de 12ans malinois/doberman est aux Orijen senior depuis plus de deux ans, mais j'en ai un peu marre des soucis de réapprovisionnement...

Elle est en pleine forme (on a tendance a lui donner 6 ans), ras niveau santé a part une calcite/arthrose à l'articulation du "genou" de la patte arrière due a un claquage des ligaments croisés diagnostiqué en tant que tendinite dans sa jeunesse... ::  
Elle est donc sous cosequin, les veto ayant préférés ne pas l'opérer, c'est tellement "arthrosé" qu'on ne voit rien d'autre sur les radios.... 
Sinon, comme tout vieux chiens elle a la vue qui baisse un peu mais c'est tout.

C'est une chienne pleine d'énergie qui se dépense beaucoup, toujours à courir partout malgré sa patte un peu boiteuse _ en gros elle est increvable!!_  :: 
Elle est donc loin d'être en sur-poids mais a plutôt tendance a vite et trop perdre. C'est aussi pour cela que les orijen me plaisent, contrairement aux autres croquettes pour vieux chien elles ne sont pas "light" et lui permettent de garder un poids stable.

En gros, j'en suis très contente (des orijen, même si de ma fifille aussi :Embarrassment: ), mais là je vais encore me retrouver en calèche de miam-miam, et j'ai cru comprendre que ça ne va pas s'arranger niveau livraison...

Je souhaiterai donc trouver une autre marque de même qualité.
J'ai trouvé Purizon plutôt pas mal... mais n'existe pas en sénior ...
Car même si "senior" veut souvent rien dire d'autre que "light plein de céréales", les Orijen ont tout de même des trucs en plus pour nos vieux...  :Confused: 

Alors est-ce que les Purizon seraient adaptées à son cas???

Merci d'avance pour votre aide  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vans

> Si tu veux des friandises de qualité, il y en a chez Gosbi ("Gosbits")  et aussi chez Platinum... Et je te  garantis que les "Click bits" de chez Platinum font  craquer les  chiens les plus diffficiles (Il y a les "Fit  sticks" aussi). Et côté prix, cela reste très raisonnable.


se sont des friandises molles ou dure ?
Car si c'est dure, elle ne les mangera pas

----------


## mofo

les friandises platinium sont molles (tout du moins les sticks), moi j'ai déjà pris les fit sticks à l'agneau résultat : un ravage !
les autres (cliks) je ne sais pas !

----------


## YenZ

*vans :* oui les friandises platinum (fit sticks ou click bits) sont molles aucun souci ton chien pourra les manger.
Sinon en moins cher (et preque identique) il y a les gobits de chez gosbi.

*myeel :* oui Purizon conviendra c'est très semblable, juste un peu plus gras.
Sinon si tu souhaites un peu moins gras (comme orijen senior) l'alternative la plus proche sera Nutrivet dietetic & care, au meilleur prix sur zooplus.be
A vérifier si il y a glucosamine/chondroïtine dans Purizon ou Nutrivet, au pire ces compléments peuvent être ajoutés par traitement médicamenteux type locox, cartimax, fortiflex, cosequin...

----------


## neyla

Donc des croquettes qui en contiennent c'est bof...

----------


## sam37

Je rencontre un soucis... j'en connais quelqu'un içi avec lesquels j'avais déja echangé il y a un an, voir 2, sur les croquettes. 

Je rappelle mon vecu: j'avais adopté un croisé rott en 2002 qui a recut Royal Canin pendant longtemps sans probleme. Mais une personne de mon club adepte des Acana m'a convaincu d'essayer les sans cereales. Je faisais de la competition avec mon rott: obeissance et pistage français. On n'a pas fait de haut niveau, mais on se defendait sur des championnats regionaux. 
Le test sans cereales fut hyper convaincant à pleins de niveaux!! Déja, mon chien qui souffrait d'arthrose n'a plus jamais eu besoin d'anti-inflammatoire 3 mois apres etre passé aux sans cereales (grassland). Il ne boitait plus et ne semblait plus souffrir. Il s'est asseché, bien qu'il ne soit pas gros à la base. Et surtout, des selles moins importantes, moins odorantes, disparitions des flatulences, meilleure haleine, chien plus dynamique. Donc pour moi, j'ai été enchantée!! 
Je me suis renseignée davantage sur l'alimentation canine, et j'etais devenue une adepte du sans cereales et d'Acana.

Mais l'an passé mon croisé rott est mort... J'ai adopté par la suite mon rott actuel en refuge. Ce rott etait obese à sa sortit du refuge, pesant 47 kilos pour tout juste 60 cm au garrot. J'ai apprit que ce chien n'avait en fait jamais vraiment été promené car j'ai adopté un chien que mon veto connaissait... Donc il avait toujours été obese. 
Adopté en avril, tout allait bien avec les grassland de chez acana jusqu'en aout 2011. Et depuis aout, c'est la deception... J'ai essayé toute la gamme sans cereales d'Acana (au poulet, à l'agneau, au bison, au poisson) et meme les seniors puisque mon chien a plus de 7 ans. Les seniors contiennent de l'avoine. Mais aucune ne lui convient! Les pires sont celles au poisson et les seniors, ou il a quasiment la diahrée en peermanence et des flatulences importantes. Pour les autres, les selles sont grosses le matin, et molles l'apres midi! Donc je suis depitée...
Du coup, je revends un sac non entamé d'Acana seniors, pour ceux qui sont interressés... 


Qui a déja vecu ça? Mon chien montre une mauvaise digestion au bout d'une semaine à 15 jours, donc je ne peux meme pas me fier aux echantillons... Et je precise qu'il n'a aucun soucis de santé car bien evidemment, je l'ai fait examiner!

----------


## pomku

Bonjour Sam37,
Tu recherches  une nouvelle marque pourrait convenir à ton chien ? As-tu essayé autre chose qu'Acana ?

----------


## sam37

Oui! Orijen et meme resultat... Une amie en donne à son chien donc produit testé 15 jours... 
J'ai une autre amie qui donne des Nöw, sans cereales egalement, donc je compte tester... Elle compte, elle, changer pour des Go car elle pense que donner uniquement sans cereales n'est peut etre pas bon... 

J'ai déja vecu des ruptures de croquettes avec ce chien et j'avais acheté en supermarché et surprise, il faisait des selles correctes (pas liquides). Par contre, trop grosses, et puantes!

----------


## YenZ

Sam37 : c'est fort possible que ce qui arrive à ton loulou soit lié au changement de la composition d'Acana qui a eu lieu il y a justement quelques mois (moi la catastrophe était sous Orijen 80/20 alors que le 70/30 passait nickel)
Le mieux serait que prennes soit :
- Nutrivet dietetic & care (sur zooplus.be au meilleur prix)
- Cotecnica Maxima adulte (sur nourrircommelanature ou lacompagniedescroquettes)

Tu devrais voir une amélioration sous peu, et si il a des problèmes de peau/poil/démangeaisons alors prends l'huile de saumon sauvage nutrivet dispo sur zooplus (24.9/litre, 19.9 en promo en ce moment), c'est souvent miraculeux en terme de résultats  :: 

Mais si ton chien est "obèse"" j'aurai plutôt tendance à lui donner Nutrivet car un peu moins gras, et pas plus de 1% du poids de forme (et compléter la gamelle avec des haricots verts si ça ne suffit pas à le faire maigrir).

Pourquoi ne donner du sans céréales ne serait pas bon ? Il n'y a aucune raison valable pour affirmer cela, c'est plutôt donner du RC, ou PP qui ne serait pas bon à long terme.
Quant à Nöw ça ne vaut pas du tout son prix, c'est très très cher pour une qualité correcte mais de quoi senflammer, d'ailleurs la compo a changé récemment et c'est moins bien qu'avant (Go idem et ce n'est pas sans céréales)

----------


## sam37

Non! Bouddha n'est plus obese!  ::  Il etait obese il y a un an en sortant du refuge et avait toujours été obese. Mais maintenant il est musclé et fin, enfin, normal quoi! Sortit à 47 kilos de la SPA il pese maintenant presque 40 kilos. 
Tu me parles d'un changement de composition, or la centrale acana à qui j'ai écrit me dit qu'il n'y a pas eu de changement... Et la personen qui s'occupe de gerer les commandes et à qui j'achete les sacs me dit qu'il n'y a pas eu de changements! Tu le sais comment qu'il y a eu des changements? 


Mon chien n'a par contre jamais eu de probleme de peau/poils. 


J'ai effectivement lu du bien sur les cotecnica maxima...

----------


## Poska

L'huile de saumon c'est 19.90 le litre sur zoo+ (tu peux partir sur un flacon d'1L, ce ne sera pas de trop pour ton gros toutou).

----------


## sam37

Pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée poska car je pense qu'il a la peau grasse... Du moins, j'en ai l'impression.

----------


## Poska

J'en ai acheté à la base pour aider la repousse d'une chienne qui a la démodécie, et puis finalement j'en donne à tous mes chiens. J'ai de tout chez mes loulous: peau sèche, peau grasse avec pellicules, poil ras et cassant, poil fourni et tout doux... La cure d'huile de saumon a fait du bien à tout le monde, sans exception  ::

----------


## YenZ

Poska : lol ça dépend des jours sur zooplus, en ce moment je guette chaque jour, 1 jour c'est 19.9, un autre c'est 24.9, le matin en stock, l'aprem en rupture, je cherche à en commander et je deviens chèvre avec eux, quand j'ai réussi à passer commande le dernier bidon venait d'être vendu !  :Mad:  :: 

Sam37 : je le sais car j'ai utilisé la marque pendant quelques temps, et je t'assure qu'il y a bien eu un changement de compo, les taux ne sont plus les mêmes, je ne sais pas qui tu as contacté mais je t'assure qu'il y a eu un changement (tout comme Orijen qui fait partie du même groupe, championpetfoods !), il te suffit de lire tout ce topic et tu en auras la preuve, les liens ont été postés (anciennes et nouvelles compos)
D'ailleurs le site avant n'était pas acana.com mais championpetfoods.com

----------


## sam37

Bah quand je vois ta signature... je vois que tu as effectivement de tout!  ::  Manque un p'tit rott et ce serait parfait!  :: 
J'avais donné de l'huile de saumon à mon precedent rott, ainsi que de l'huile de foie de morue. Donc je sais que ça peut etre bon. 

Mais faudrait quand meme que je trouve des croquettes correctes...
Ce qui m'inquiete c'est de commander un sac de croquettes... Si ça ne convient pas, que faire du sac? c'est l'eternel probleme depuis un an... C'est deseperant! Et ce n'est pas bon de changer continuellement de croquettes sans arret...

----------


## YenZ

Bah 1 sac de 3 kgs de cotecnica c'est pas le bout du monde... 22 ou 23 € avec port sur ncln, ou 20 € avec port sur lcdc en les appelant (car les 3 kgs ne sont pas en ligne)

----------


## sam37

> Sam37 : je le sais car j'ai utilisé la marque pendant quelques temps, et je t'assure qu'il y a bien eu un changement de compo, les taux ne sont plus les mêmes, je ne sais pas qui tu as contacté mais je t'assure qu'il y a eu un changement (tout comme Orijen qui fait partie du même groupe, championpetfoods !), il te suffit de lire tout ce topic et tu en auras la preuve, les liens ont été postés (anciennes et nouvelles compos)
> D'ailleurs le site avant n'était pas acana.com mais championpetfoods.com


ça j'en suis sure aussi que la compo a changée! Car c'est sous les memes croquettes, à l'agneau que mon chien a commencé ses problemes. Je commande à la miam croq qui est vraiment le moins cher pour Acana. C'est la personen qui gere le site qui me certifie que rien n'a changé... Mais je n'ai pas gardé les anciennes references pour comparer... et 228 pages à lire, ça rebute YenZ... Je vais y regarder de plus pres...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah 1 sac de 3 kgs de cotecnica c'est pas le bout du monde... 22 ou 23 € avec port sur ncln, ou 20 € avec port sur lcdc en les appelant (car les 3 kgs ne sont pas en ligne)



Oui... je viens de voir ça!

----------


## Poska

En fait l'huile c'est 19.90 sur le fr et 24.90 sur le be, tous deux en rupture de stock  :: 
Sur le fr je l'ai toujours vu à ce prix, et j'en ai commandé un paquet ces derniers mois (avec 8 gros chiens ça part vite!), c'est peut-être moi qui ai pris le dernier bidon avant toi d'ailleurs  :: 

sam le rott je l'ai eu, mais il est décédé il y a 3 ans maintenant...
Il y a de bonnes croquettes avec céréales sinon, vu que le sans céréales a du mal à passer.

----------


## sam37

oups... desolé pour ton rott... 

Je compte essayer des marques vendu sur ce site: http://www.aps-choice.fr/les-marques.html
Et je vais essayer celle evoquée par YenZ. 

Mais ça me perturbe...

----------


## YenZ

Sam37 : merci pour l'info de ce site que je ne connaissais pas (je vais l'ajouter à la liste page 198), c'est vrai que c'est pas cher du tout, mais le moins cher reste ici mais ya plus aucun produit car en rupture

http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...o_perros/acana

prairie à 49 le sac, pacifica 50  et grasslands 52 ou un truc dans le genre (pas de ranchlands)
Perso je payais 93 les 2 sacs de prairie réduction déduite !

Je viens de voir que miam croq met la gamme senior de Acana en sans céréales ce qui est faux, ya à la fois du riz et de l'avoine qui sont des céréales, le site d'acana lui-même le met bien dans la gamme avec céréales, il y a juste prairie, pacifica, grasslands, et ranchlands qui ne le sont pas.

Aps choice ya des trucs pas trop mal mais c'est franchement très cher vu la qualité proposée...

En quoi ça te perturbe ?

Poska : sur la dernière semaine le prix sur le fr a varié 3 fois (je les ai même appelés ils m'ont dit que c'était normal...), et ils sont en rupture de quelques heures à 2 jours puis ça revient !
Ah c'est toi le dernier bidon argggggggggg !!!!

----------


## sam37

Ce qui me perturbe c'est que mon chien digere mal ses croquettes... Je l'ai adopté y a plus d'un an et ça fait un an qu'il va mal. Car pour moi, s'il digere mal c'est qu'il va pas bien...

----------


## lealouboy

> Ce qui me perturbe c'est que mon chien digere mal ses croquettes... Je l'ai adopté y a plus d'un an et ça fait un an qu'il va mal. Car pour moi, s'il digere mal c'est qu'il va pas bien...


Mais des tests ont ils été réalisés ?

----------


## Taysa

Sur LCDC on vend aussi l'huile de saumon a moins de 20 le litre.

----------


## YenZ

Elle n'a rien à voir c'est de l'huile de saumon d'élevage...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Petit aparté au sujet de mes chiens qui avaient la diarrhée avec BOSH et que j'ai passés aux PROFINE ... mon vieux SPIRIT souffre d'une légère anémie (il a 15 ans) mais USHANA aurait un CUSHING (encore des exams à faire) donc sa boulimie, ses soucis bizarres de peau et ses pb d'urine et d'intestins viendraient d'ailleurs. Autrement ils sont pour le moment rétablis tous les deux.

----------


## mofo

bon ça y est commande passée : pour krusty maxima et pour mofo platinium agneau !!!

----------


## YenZ

> L'huile de saumon c'est 19.90 le litre sur zoo+ (tu peux partir sur un flacon d'1L, ce ne sera pas de trop pour ton gros toutou).



Ça y est elle est à nouveau en stock ce soir chez zooplus, commande passée 20.8  avec frais de port (19.90 - 10% + 2.9 ), super rapport qualité/prix pour cette huile, j'espère que les résultats seront top !

Mofo : tu commences quand pour les 2 ?

----------


## myeel

Merci pour tes conseils YenZ !!
Ma chienne est déjà sous cosequin, il faudrait que je demande à la veto si je devrai doubler les doses si j'opte pour purizon...
Donc pour l'instant je vais tester les nutrivet, mais j'ai lu pas mal de com de gens déçus par ces croquettes.. en même temps la plupart datent, j'espère qu'ils ont fait des progrès depuis...
J'ai aussi commander un petit paquet de purizon pour comparer... *je suis une éternelle indécise..* ::

----------


## YenZ

Oui les avis ne sont pas très bons mais c'était sur les anciennes gammes "normales" pas sur leur nouveau produit "instinct" qui n'a rien à voir, lis les avis ici sur les 30 dernières pages, ils sont excellents (ou aussi sur zooplus)

Purizon si tu as pris 400 gr ça ne te donnera pas une idée vu que ta chienne les mangea en 1 fois, mais l'un ou l'autre sera un très bon choix  :Smile: 
Nutrivet n'existe qu'en sacs de 12 kgs je crois, sinon tu peux leur envoyer un mail pour savoir si tu peux avoir ou acheter des échantillons.

----------


## neyla

Une indécise yes, je me sens moins seule.
J'hésite entre 2 si jamais le souci d'Orijen et Acana persiste.
Nutrivet effectivement une personne m'a dit pas de bon retour...

----------


## myeel

Vi des 400g, mais ya une promo en ce moment 1acheté=1"gratuit", j'en ai donc prit pour 6 jours, pas suffisant pour un effet "santé", mais suffisant pour voir si ma chienne les supporte ( son popotin est plutôt radical, ca passe de suite ou ca casse, transition ou non  :: )
Et j'ai aussi demandé des échantillons nutrivet (j'adoooooore les échantillons gratuits !!!!  :: )

Et sinon, j'ai une question assez bête, mais j'aimerais bien savoir ce que signifie "sac abimé" pour les ventes a prix réduit  :Confused: 
Il y a encore les croquettes dedans, ou ils jouent au petit pousset avec des emballages percés?

----------


## MuzaRègne

On fait un test en ce moment sur 2 chiennes au chenil, transition en cours de RC medium junior vers nutrivet instinct energetic. On en est à 50/50, les selles apparemment sont déjà mieux qu'avant au 100% RC  ::  .
Le plus dur si tout se passe bien, ce sera d'obtenir l'accord des propriétaires des chiens (qui appartiennent à des éleveurs).

----------


## mofo

> Mofo : tu commences quand pour les 2 ?


maxima pour krusty je commence la transition dès que je reçois les sacs, et pour mofo je commence la transition d'ici une petite semaine environ je pense

----------


## YenZ

Mofo ok tiens au courant  :: 




> Vi des 400g, mais ya une promo en ce moment 1acheté=1"gratuit", j'en ai donc prit pour 6 jours, pas suffisant pour un effet "santé", mais suffisant pour voir si ma chienne les supporte ( son popotin est plutôt radical, ca passe de suite ou ca casse, transition ou non )
> Et j'ai aussi demandé des échantillons nutrivet (j'adoooooore les échantillons gratuits !!!! )
> 
> Et sinon, j'ai une question assez bête, mais j'aimerais bien savoir ce que signifie "sac abimé" pour les ventes a prix réduit 
> Il y a encore les croquettes dedans, ou ils jouent au petit pousset avec des emballages percés?


Sac abimé = percé mais rafistolé ! (autant de croquettes que dans un sac "normal"), du coup pour le vendre quand même ils font des réductions.
Ok je comprends mieux pour Purizon, du coup tu seras fixée rapidement.
Comment as-tu fait pour avoir des échantillons Nutrivet Instinct ? Tu es passée par qui ? Directement en demandant à Nutrivet sur leur site ? C'est bien des échantillons de Instinct que tu as demandé, quelle variété ?

----------


## sam37

> Mais des tests ont ils été réalisés ?


Des tests de quoi? 
Si c'est pour voir si ça viendrait d'autres choses, oui, mon chien a vu le veto. Je l'ai dit dans un autre message plus haut.

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai adopté Diana, une X bergère roumaine (23,5kg actuellement pour un poids de forme de 19-20kg) stérilisée de 2006, nous sommes à la maison depuis lundi et elle ne mange pratiquement rien! j'ai commencé par une demi-ration (100g) de nutrivet instinct dietetic&care qu'elle a grignoté du bout des dents et n'a pas fini sa gamelle. c'est pareil tous les soirs, elle mange à peine 100g (par contre le boeuf cru, elle s'est pas privée^^). l'huile de saumon ne l'a pas attirée non plus. elle mange seule dans le salon pendant que je fais barfer les 2 autres dehors (marre de passer la serpillère après chaque repas, et puis l'odeur...^^). mon mini-congelo ne me permet pas de stocker suffisamment de bidoche pour elle aussi  :: . elle a été vermifugée et passée au spray de fipronil. elle ne s'intéresse pas à la gamelle quand je la lui propose le matin ou en début d'après-midi. ça ne fait que quelques jours qu'elle est à la maison et la pauvre a vécu beaucoup de chamboulements récemment (l'avion, la voiture, le train, la FA de transit, chez nous...) mais quand dois-je m'inquiéter?
sinon elle a la forme, trottine bien en ballade, boit bien... bref elle ne me semble pas mourrante.
je veux bien qu'elle ait besoin de maigrir mais à ce rythme-là elle va fondre!

----------


## m.b.

Elle mangeait quoi avant ? (enfin si elle avait accès à de la nourriture) 
Éventuellement faire une transition avec ce qu'elle mangeait avant ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

elle arrive d'un refuge de roumanie où elle mangeait carcasses de boeuf et croq bas de gamme (je saurai pas dire lesquelles par contre). les 3 autres que j'ai eus en FA de ce refuge aurait mangé n'importe quoi pourvu que ça soit dans ma main ou dans la gamelle. bon j'imagine qu'elle a mal au bide vu la tronche de ses selles, son envie de manger de l'herbe et les gargouillis de son bidou, donc faut attendre que ça se remette en route doucement

----------


## mofo

platinium commandées jeudi soir, reçues ce matin  !!!! ::

----------


## pomku

> platinium commandées jeudi soir, reçues ce matin  !!!!


Ça va être le nirvana chez toi alors ! Mes boudins adoooooooooooooooorent ! Même mon Krakou (le chien le plus difficile à l'ouest de Paris  :: ) en raffole !  :Smile:

----------


## mofo

> Ça va être le nirvana chez toi alors ! Mes boudins adoooooooooooooooorent ! Même mon Krakou (le chien le plus difficile à l'ouest de Paris ) en raffole !


oh ben je me fais pas de souci !!!  les platinium cc'est pour mon vieux loulou, du coup j'ai commencé la transition, comme il a l'air d'être sensible de la bidouille en ce moment et bien je peux lui faire la transition sur une bonne semaine voir un peu plus.

c'est mon krusty qui est jaloux, j'attends les maxima lundi je pense pour lui et je commencerai aussi la transition !!



et toi depuis que tu donnes platinium tu as remarqué des changements ??  (crottes, poils etc...)???

----------


## pomku

Disons que pour le moment, ça fait plus office de "friandises" que d'alimentation de base. Je pensais que ça ferait maigrir Pillow mais ce n'est pas le cas. Dommage ! 

Alors comme on était en transition, j'ai réduit Platinum et je donne essentiellement   Orijen Senior à Pillow et  Gosbi mini à Krakou. 

Mais en effet, avec un peu de Platinum, les popos de Pillow sont plus fermes (avec juste des Orijen , ça a tendance à être  un peu mou du genou, mais rien d'effarant).

Krakou, lui, n'a jamaisi eu de problèmes de transit. Il fait des popos de compétitiion...  :: 

Et côté poils, j'ai bien vu la différence quand on a arrêté les RC ! Depuis qu'ils mangent des croquettes de qualité (Orijen, Gosbi), leur poil est devenu doux comme du velours (alors qu'avant, c'était plutôt le fruit des amours coupables d'un balai-brosse et d'un paillasson !!! :: )

Je ne connais pas Krusty, mais il ne peut pas en avoir un peu comme friandises, afin qu'il ne soit pas jaloux ? Tu as pris Platinum poulet ou agneau ?

----------


## YenZ

agneau car Mofo a la même problématique (plus ou moins) que Pillow  :: 
En fait il doit avoir des taux de gras faibles car sinon il y a trop de triglycérides dans les analyses de sang.

Non non Pillow, Krakou, Krusty et Mofo ne sont pas mes chiens !  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pomku

> agneau car Mofo a la même problématique (plus ou moins) que Pillow 
> En fait il doit avoir des taux de gras faibles car sinon il y a trop de triglycérides dans les analyses de sang.
> 
> Non non Pillow, Krakou, Krusty et Mofo ne sont pas mes chiens !


Ben quand même ! T'es un peu "Tonton YenZ" non ?  :Cool:    Ok,  je ::

----------


## sam37

> yeti ca va venir, notre premiere chienne adoptée en spa nas quasi rien avalé pendant presque deux semaines



Tout à fait d'accord: Bouddha que j'ai adopté l'an passé a mis 15 jours pour manger sa gamelle integralement. Avec Sam que j'avais avant, aucun soucis, pourtant, adopté lui aussi. Mon Bouddha avait à mon avis, associé la gamelle avec enfermement... Je dis cela car les gens avaient beaucoup de mal à le remettre en box, donc ils ont du jouer avce la gamelle... Mais il a finit par comprendre que chez moi, y avait rien à craindre. 
Et le berger que mes parents ont eu avait aussi mis 15 jours pour manger correctement. Donc pour moi, pas d'inquietude: ta puce va trouver ses marques.

----------


## mofo

> Ben quand même ! T'es un peu "Tonton YenZ" non ?    Ok,  je



 ::   heureusement qu'il est là notre tonton Yenz !!!!!


les platinium ce sont les agneaux riz, et krusty a déjà ce qu'il faut en friandises :!!!!!   ::

----------


## odrey13

je viens de lire quelques pages mais je trouve pas , pas taper si ca a deja ete dit  :: 

les nutram grain free , bien ou pas ? En mini toujours le meme probleme de trouver des petites croquettes 
j'ai une copine qui  essayait les nestor bio suite  a son passage a animal expo , elle en est ravie

je mets la compo des nutram grain free au poulet 

Dinde fraîche (20%), viande de poulet moulues déshydratées (19%), petits pois (14%), pois chiches (11%), poulet frais (9%), oeufs entiers,tapioca, graisse de poulet (conservée naturellement avec la vitamine E et l'acide citrique), arômes naturels de poulet, canard frais (2%), graines de quinoa (0,5%), sel de mer, citrouille, brocoli, agave biologique (source d'inuline), graines de chia (0,3%), chlorure de potassium, farine d'algues biologique(prébiotique)(0,1%), extrait d'algues (source de DHA), yucca schidigera, vitamines et minéraux*, chlorure de choline, glucosamine, chou frisé, pomme-grenade, framboise, épinard, moules de Nouvelle-Zélande, extrait de thé vert, extrait de romarin

Crude Protein
minimum
32%

Crude Fat
minimum
19%

Crude Fibre
maximum
3%

Moisture
maximum
10%

Crude Ash
maximum
7%

Calcium
minimum
1%

Phosphorus
minimum
0.8%

Sodium
minimum
0.35%

Potassium
minimum
0.6%

Magnesium
minimum
0.08%

Copper
minimum
13 mg/kg

Zinc
minimum
230 mg/kg

Vitamin A
minimum
14,000 IU/kg

Vitamin D3
minimum
1,500 IU/kg

Vitamin E
minimum
250 IU/kg

Thiamine
minimum
9.3 IU/kg

Riboflavin
minimum
8.8 mg/kg

Pyridoxine
minimum
5.6 mg/kg

Vitamin B12
minimum
110 mcg/kg

Biotin
minimum
810 mcg/kg

Niacin
minimum
43 mg/kg

Choline
minimum
1600 mg/kg

Folic Acid
minimum
1.9 mg/kg

Taurine
minimum
795 mg/kg

Glucosamine
minimum
600 mg/kg

Omega-6
minimum
3.1%

Omega-3
minimum
0.2%

Metabolizable Energy

3980 kcal/kg

Metabolizable Energy

475 kcal/cup

----------


## Fahn

La compo est bonne, je trouve  ::

----------


## odrey13

merci  :: 
je la trouve plutot bien aussi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

le prix par contre c 'est a peu pres comme les now donc cher , peut etre trop cher pour ce que c'est , j'attends l'avis de Yenz 

mais les now leur taux ont changé et je les trouve moins bien maintenant

----------


## neyla

Yenz fait quoi, c'est pour savoir par rapport à mes interrogations...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Alors je veux pas faire la rabat-joie mais je n'aime pas les légumineuses comme sources d'amidon principales, franchement je préfère même les céréales : légumineuses = protéines de mauvaise valeur biologique. Si on préfère se débarrasser des céréales pour cette même raison, mettre à la place des pois/ pois chiches ... qui sont pire, franchement je ne vois pas l'intérêt. Je préfère 1000x du riz à des petits pois.

----------


## odrey13

ben moi je suis pas contre a ce qu'il y ait du riz par ex mais c dur de trouver la bonne croquette , bonne compo , sans mais , et en plus de petite taille ben je galere 

en plus j'ai regardé avec les frais de port ca fait super cher quand meme 

j'avais trouvé les enova mini mais il y a des hydrolysat je suis peut etre un peu stréssé mais je viens de lire que c'etait mauvais en fait et qu'il y avait surtout un peu tout et n importe quoi dedans , donc je suis moins chaude pour les leur donner

----------


## Taysa

Bah petite taille / bonne compo / bonne analyse a prix correct = maxima cotecnica junior. Croquette au top !

----------


## sam37

J'ai pas tout lu odrey 13... tu leur reproches quoi aux Now? J'ai une amie qui donne ça à ses chiens et ça semble bien!... Elle va m'en donner pour que je puisse essayer avec mon chien.

----------


## odrey13

ah oui moi j'en etais ravie juste que  le taux de graisse a augmente(ca encore c pas grave )  , les cendres aussi , le calcium aussi et le rapport calicum phospho est de 2 , avant il etait a 1,3 je crois 

je vais regarder ces croquettes Taysa , merci !

----------


## pomku

> ben moi je suis pas contre a ce qu'il y ait du riz par ex mais c dur de trouver la bonne croquette , bonne compo , sans mais , et en plus de petite taille ben je galere


Odrey 13, je n'ai pas lu tous tes posts , mais as-tu  essayé les Gosbi mini ? Y'a du riz dedans mais aucune autre céréale. C'est une très bonne croquette dans la gamme "croquettes de qualité  avec céréales". Et ce n'est pas hors de prix...

----------


## odrey13

non je n'ai pas essayé , j'etais aux acana adult small breed maisils ont changé les compo d'ailleurs ca me saoule car je les trouve moins bien a chaque fois , 
je vais regarder merci !

----------


## pomku

En tout cas, les Gosbi mini sont très mini. J'avais mis une photo, je vais voir si je la retrouve...

Ayé, retrouvée (à côté d'une pièce de 1 ct d'euro...) :

----------


## odrey13

Ah c super gentil ! merci beaucoup , elles seraient parfaites pour mes puces en plus , j'ai vu la compo je la trouve tres bien

----------


## pomku

Moi j'avais testé Gosbi mini poulet et aussi Gosbi mini agneau. 
Mon chieur professionnel  :: (les habitués auront reconnu Krakou) a basé les "poulet" (alors qu'il adore le poulet !) mais est tombé raide dingue des "agneau". 
Si tu as un doute, tu peux commander pour pas cher des échantillons sur NCLN. Cela te permettrait d'affiner.

----------


## odrey13

oui c'est vrai que les echantillons ne sont pas cher , 
le prix de ces croquettes est plus raisonnable que les now

----------


## pomku

Jamais essayé les Now. j'ai testé Orijen (toutes), TOTW (toutes), Acana (presque toutes), Josera,  Gosbi et très récemment Platinum : THE coup de foudre de mes chiens (de beaucoup de chiens à ce que j'ai pu lire...)

----------


## odrey13

oui alors j'avais essayé sur une de mes puces ,elle aimait bien mais c une chienne anorexique , enfin je veux dire qu'elle mange vraiment le minimum et n'est gourmande d'aucune croquettes 
effectivement apparemment elles plaisent beaucoup aux chiens 

tu avais eté contente des marques precedentes ?

----------


## pomku

TOTW, non, mes chiens n'avaient pas aimé; Acana, ils avaient détesté (trop dures) ; Josera, bof ; Gosbi oui (les chouchoutes de Krakou qui ne mange que des mini),  Orijen oui (pour Pillow qui est en surpoids , il mange des Orijen senior), la palme à Platinum (mais trop riches pour Pillow) alors ça fait office de friandises...

----------


## odrey13

d accord , Orijen je me suis tatée plusieurs fois , mais j'ai trop lu d'avis de personnes dont leurs chiens ne les supportaient pas 

ce n'est pas du tout le casse tete  ::

----------


## pomku

> ce n'est pas du tout le casse tete


 Trouver les "bonnes" croquettes ? Ah non, pas du tout, c'est simple comme bonjour !  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## odrey13

::  :: 

t avais arreté pourquoi les orijen ?

----------


## pomku

Je n'ai pas arrêté les Orijen, je suis juste passé des Orijen Adult aux Orijen Senior pour mon gros Pillow (plus appropriées à son surpoids et à ses problèmes articulaires). Mais pour Krakou, les Orijen étaient un peu trop grosses, d'où les Gosbi mini...

----------


## odrey13

ah oui d'accord ,tu en es contente alors

merci en tout cas pour ton aide  ::

----------


## pomku

Pas de quoi !  ::  Je suis comme beaucoup ici, j'ai beaucoup galéré, notamment pour trouver des mini croquettes. On m'a aidée ici, j'ai eu beaucoup de conseils, j'aide à mon tour. C'est cool pour ça, Rescue  :Smile:

----------


## odrey13

::  sans ca , je serai toujours aux croquettes rc  ::

----------


## bouba92

La compo des go et now a changé??? Je viens d'en commander et on ne m'a rien dit!!! C vrai que je n'aime pas trop ces fibres de pois....
Yenz tu confirmes le changement de copo?

----------


## sam37

Je m'apretais justement à essayer les now et les Go car j'ai une amie qui en donne à ses chiens!

----------


## mofo

> Mofo :
> 
> Oui Now sur animoshere 
> 
> http://www.animosphere.com/la-sphere...-sans-cereales
> 
> les nouvelles compos =) http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/ (bien moins bien qu'avant)
> Anciennes =) http://www.aps-choice.fr/pdf/NOW%20Documentation.pdf
> 
> Ça a changé depuis peu, aps propose en ce moment la fin des anciennes formules, et un tout petit peu les nouvelles.


voila pour la nouvelle compo

----------


## neyla

Comment on doit s'en sortir avec tout ça pffff lol...

----------


## YenZ

> Ben quand même ! T'es un peu "Tonton YenZ" non ?    Ok,  je


Lol le parrain alors ! oui sors vite !  :: 




> je viens de lire quelques pages mais je trouve pas , pas taper si ca a deja ete dit 
> 
> les nutram grain free , bien ou pas ? En mini toujours le meme probleme de trouver des petites croquettes 
> j'ai une copine qui  essayait les nestor bio suite  a son passage a animal expo , elle en est ravie
> 
> je mets la compo des nutram grain free au poulet 
> 
> Dinde fraîche (20%), viande de poulet moulues déshydratées (19%), petits pois (14%), pois chiches (11%), poulet frais (9%), oeufs entiers,tapioca, graisse de poulet (conservée naturellement avec la vitamine E et l'acide citrique), arômes naturels de poulet, canard frais (2%), graines de quinoa (0,5%), sel de mer, citrouille, brocoli, agave biologique (source d'inuline), graines de chia (0,3%), chlorure de potassium, farine d'algues biologique(prébiotique)(0,1%), extrait d'algues (source de DHA), yucca schidigera, vitamines et minéraux*, chlorure de choline, glucosamine, chou frisé, pomme-grenade, framboise, épinard, moules de Nouvelle-Zélande, extrait de thé vert, extrait de romarin
> 
> ...


Je rejoins tout à fait l'avis de MuzaRègne, compo pas mauvaise en soi mais utiliser uniquement petits pois/pois chiches comme s ources de glucides bof... surtout que d'après ce que tu dis ça a l'air d'être assez/très cher.
Je préfère remplacer les céréales par de la patate douce/fécule de pomme de terre, mais n'utiliser que les pois non, autant utiliser du riz même si il y a risque de mycotoxines (mais plus faible sur si utilisation de blé ou maïs par exemple)




> Yenz fait quoi, c'est pour savoir par rapport à mes interrogations...


C'est-à-dire je fais quoi ? Dans la vie ?  :: 
Si c'est pour autre chose je crois que j'ai déjà répondu précédemment.




> J'ai pas tout lu odrey 13... tu leur reproches quoi aux Now? J'ai une amie qui donne ça à ses chiens et ça semble bien!... Elle va m'en donner pour que je puisse essayer avec mon chien.


Déjà expliqué en arrière, trop de glucides principalement, et surtout beaucoup trop cher pour ce que c'est !




> d accord , Orijen je me suis tatée plusieurs fois , mais j'ai trop lu d'avis de personnes dont leurs chiens ne les supportaient pas 
> 
> ce n'est pas du tout le casse tete


Les avis des autres ne sont valables que sur LEURS chiens, Orijen est excellent, mais pas très bien supporté par tous (surtout la nouvelle compo 80/20)

Tu les a trouvées sur quel site car j'aimerais éditer la liste page 198, ya aussi une autre marque en sans céréales qui devait sortir à part Nutram mais je ne sais plus laquelle, faudrait relire les 30 dernières pages (ya platinum sans céréales à la fin de l'année aussi)
Nestor bio il te suffit de lire la compo pour voir que c'est peut-être bio, mais comme toutes les croquettes bio la compo est naze.




> La compo des go et now a changé??? Je viens d'en commander et on ne m'a rien dit!!! C vrai que je n'aime pas trop ces fibres de pois....
> Yenz tu confirmes le changement de copo?


Oui je confirme, voir le copier/coller qu'a posté Mofo de ce que j'avais mis, ça se peut que tu aies les anciens paquets, les nouveaux sont en cours de distribution (aps a encore les 2 je crois)





> Je m'apretais justement à essayer les now et les Go car j'ai une amie qui en donne à ses chiens!


Bah si tu as envie de payer une blinde pourquoi pas !  :Smile:

----------


## neyla

Je vais relire car tu as l'air d'être super calée et c'est par rapport aux interrogations que je me pose ici...
j'utilise Orijen et Acana et vu l'approvisionnement, je voudrais tester d'autres mais j'suis perdu : Purizon j'ai pas trop trouvé s'il y a des ingrédients pas top et Maxima pour l'hydrolysat car là avis diffèrent...

----------


## pomku

> Lol le parrain alors ! oui sors vite !


Mais d'où "parrain" ? C'est pas un peu goy ça ?  ::  

Non, en fait, Yenz est en quelque sorte le Spencer Reid de la croquette...  ::  (faut vraiment que tu mates_ Criminal Minds_ !)

----------


## neyla

Avec ça j'suis aidée lol, connais pas mais je peux imaginer

----------


## sam37

> Bah si tu as envie de payer une blinde pourquoi pas !


Non pas vraiment: en se regroupant à plusieurs on a des tarifs plus avantageux. Elle a déja 3 chiens et 4 chats donc ça fait déja un sacré chargement. Et elle est déja groupé avec 2 autres personnes donc moi en plus, ça ferait encore baisser le prix. Mais je prends note du trop de glucides et du "trop cher pour ce que c'est"... 
Je vais aller voir la nouvelle compo...

----------


## sam37

Effectivement, je prefere l'ancienne composition...

----------


## mofo

> Non pas vraiment: en se regroupant à plusieurs on a des tarifs plus avantageux. Elle a déja 3 chiens et 4 chats donc ça fait déja un sacré chargement. Et elle est déja groupé avec 2 autres personnes donc moi en plus, ça ferait encore baisser le prix. Mais je prends note du trop de glucides et du "trop cher pour ce que c'est"... 
> Je vais aller voir la nouvelle compo...


YenZ a raison même si tu peux avoir des tarifs, les now tu peux trouver bien mieux niveau qualité. Moi je prenais les NOW senior car je cherchais une sans céréales avec pas trop de protéines et surtout pas trop de gras donc à l'époque c'était ce qui me correspondait le mieux (du moins à mon chien :: ) mais niveau selles et bien je peux distribuer de l'engrais gratos sans problème !! lol et niveau quantité de croquettes à donner pour qu'il maintienne son poids (30kg) et bien c'était 400g par jour.

je suis en train de faire la transition avec platinium....

Après NOW adulte je ne connais pas donc je ne me prononce pas ! ::

----------


## odrey13

J'ai les now adult et chiots , je suis d'accord pour les crottes  :: 

niveau quantité je donne la dose normale , elles maigrissent pas mais sont sterilisées

----------


## sam37

Et celle ci, elle me semble pas trop mal: https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa7ma30m3.html

J'ai envoyé un mail à partir du site nourrir comme la nature, afin d'avoir un autre avis. Je bug sur le tapioca qu'il y a dans les Cotecnica. J'ai déja lu que pour nous humains, c'est pas terrible le tapioca. Donc pour le chien, je pense que ça doit etre pareil. Une fois de temps en temps, ok, mais là ce serait tous les jours...

----------


## Hellgrine

echantillon de croquettes gratuit uniquement  en RP : http://www.radins.com/gratuits/echan...nne-26823.html

RP, un échantillon de croquettes pour ton chien ou ton chat proposé  gratuitement par cette société, dont les produits ne sont pas testés sur  les animaux et sont garantis sans OGM, ni colorants, ni conservateurs.  Limité aux départements : 75, 77, 78, 92, 93 et 94.

----------


## sam37

Je vais essayer les MAXIMA GRAIN FREE .

----------


## YenZ

> Je vais relire car tu as l'air d'être super calée et c'est par rapport aux interrogations que je me pose ici...
> j'utilise Orijen et Acana et vu l'approvisionnement, je voudrais tester d'autres mais j'suis perdu : Purizon j'ai pas trop trouvé s'il y a des ingrédients pas top et Maxima pour l'hydrolysat car là avis diffèrent...


Purizon ou Maxima seront d'excellents choix, concernant l'hydrolysat de protéines MuzaRègne en a parlé quelques pages en arrière, après faut voir ce que ton chien supportera le mieux, tu as aussi Nutrivet Instinct qui est très bien.

Euhhhh par contre pour moi ce sera plutôt cal*é* que calée  :: 





> Mais d'où "parrain" ? C'est pas un peu goy ça ?  
> 
> Non, en fait, Yenz est en quelque sorte le Spencer Reid de la croquette...  (faut vraiment que tu mates_ Criminal Minds_ !)


LOL j'étais sur que ça te ferait réagir !  :: 
Bon aller va pour tonton mais faudrait que je vois mes neveux un de ces 4 !




> Non pas vraiment: en se regroupant à plusieurs on a des tarifs plus avantageux. Elle a déja 3 chiens et 4 chats donc ça fait déja un sacré chargement. Et elle est déja groupé avec 2 autres personnes donc moi en plus, ça ferait encore baisser le prix. Mais je prends note du trop de glucides et du "trop cher pour ce que c'est"... 
> Je vais aller voir la nouvelle compo...


Même en regroupant les achats ça sera surement plus cher, quand je vois que le prix de base c'est 73.5/11kgs et quelques, ça fait vraiment ultra cher, admettons que tu les touches même à 50 ou moins (et ça m'étonnerait que ça baisse de 33%) ça reste trop cher à mon avis.




> Et celle ci, elle me semble pas trop mal: https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa7ma30m3.html
> 
> J'ai envoyé un mail à partir du site nourrir comme la nature, afin d'avoir un autre avis. Je bug sur le tapioca qu'il y a dans les Cotecnica. J'ai déja lu que pour nous humains, c'est pas terrible le tapioca. Donc pour le chien, je pense que ça doit etre pareil. Une fois de temps en temps, ok, mais là ce serait tous les jours...


Oui les canine caviar sont pas trop mal même si ya du millet, sauf que c'est peu riche, et surtout ya beaucoup de phosphore donc gare aux animaux ayant une fragilité rénale.
Le tapioca est utilisée surtout dans les croquettes pour les chiens fragiles/sensibles au niveau alimentaire, je vois pas le soucis dans le fait qu'on en trouve dans les croquettes.




> echantillon de croquettes gratuit uniquement  en RP : http://www.radins.com/gratuits/echan...nne-26823.html
> 
> RP, un échantillon de croquettes pour ton chien ou ton chat proposé  gratuitement par cette société, dont les produits ne sont pas testés sur  les animaux et sont garantis sans OGM, ni colorants, ni conservateurs.  Limité aux départements : 75, 77, 78, 92, 93 et 94.


Lien mort, et ça m'étonnerait que ça soit de la bonne croquette.




> Je vais essayer les MAXIMA GRAIN FREE .


Vu la police que tu utilises pour "maxima grain free" je suis sur que tu as contacté D.Faure de NCLN, il a du t'en dire le plus grand bien  ::  (et il t'a peut-être répondu sur le tapioca ?)

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'avais bidouillé un peu pour faire une ration pour chat IRC, et au final le tapioca est la meilleure source de glucides pour un IRC il se trouve.

----------


## Taysa

Exact. Est aussi bien meilleure que la pomme de terre. 

Perso entierement satisfaite de maxima qui en plus de ca reussit a rassasier Taysa alors que chez les autres marques elles se gavent et a toujours faim.

----------


## sam37

> Vu la police que tu utilises pour "maxima grain free" je suis sur que tu as contacté D.Faure de NCLN, il a du t'en dire le plus grand bien  (et il t'a peut-être répondu sur le tapioca ?)


C'est ça!  ::

----------


## m.b.

Question "bête" : comment savoir qu'un labrador est rassasié ?

----------


## neyla

Qui est entrain de faire une transition Orijen ou Acana avec maxima ?
il me faudrait une petite photo pour comparer la taille des croquettes...

Et purizon personne ?

----------


## Taysa

Merci de chercher dans les pages precedentes on a deja mis des photos du maxima !

----------


## neyla

Merci Ok j'en suis à la page 218 lol, gosbi et 1cts pour le moment.

----------


## reinette

pour repondre a mb ta question m afait sourire car j ai moi meme un labrador et si on l ecoute a toujours faim c est mon 2e le premier etait pareil moi je donne en fonction du poids mon veto madit 1% du poids de forme dans son cas 350g pour 35 k je fractionne en 2 fois comme ca il a l impresssion de mange plus souvent  se sont des ventres a pattes !

----------


## YenZ

> Exact. Est aussi bien meilleure que la pomme de terre. 
> 
> Perso entierement satisfaite de maxima qui en plus de ca reussit a rassasier Taysa alors que chez les autres marques elles se gavent et a toujours faim.


+1 moi aussi c'est la première croquette qui rassasie complètement Faya alors qu'elle avait toujours tendance à devoir à consommer plus que la dose "normale", là j'ai même du lui réduire un peu les doses, bon ça reste une gourmande quand même (jack russel oblige) mais j'ai de bien meilleurs résultats avec Cotecnica qu'avec n'importe quelle autre croquette (Orijen, Acana, DLG, TOTW...)




> Question "bête" : comment savoir qu'un labrador est rassasié ?


J'allais te dire la même chose que reinette, ce sont des ventres sur pattes si tu les écoutes ils ont toujours faim...
Entre 1 et 1.2% du poids de forme pour te donner une idée, en fractionnant sur 2 repas ça devrait suffire  :: 





> Qui est entrain de faire une transition Orijen ou Acana avec maxima ?
> il me faudrait une petite photo pour comparer la taille des croquettes...
> 
> Et purizon personne ?


Moi j'ai fait une transition Acana =) Maxima (terminé ya 3 semaines/1 mois à peu près) et je n'ai rien à redire.
Pour Purizon je ne sais plus qui l'a utilisé quelques pages en arrière, contact le/la pour avoir des photos ou savoir ce qu'il/elle en pense.

Si tu en es page 218 tu as déjà passé la photo  :: 
Photo Maxima (adulte et puppy) page 198 (et ya aussi la liste des croquettes de qualité et quelques autres trucs)

----------


## m.b.

> pour repondre a mb ta question m afait sourire car j ai moi meme un labrador et si on l ecoute a toujours faim c est mon 2e le premier etait pareil moi je donne en fonction du poids mon veto madit 1% du poids de forme dans son cas 350g pour 35 k je fractionne en 2 fois comme ca il a l impresssion de mange plus souvent  se sont des ventres a pattes !


D'accord, moi c'est une croisée braque lab donc elle est très mince, 28kg, même si je donne pour un chien de 30kg. Si je fais tombée une croquette, elle se rue dessus, elle "surveille" mon autre chien, si jamais il ne finit pas sa gamelle, j'ai rarement le temps de ramasser, elle se jete dessus. Elle maigrit pas, elle ne grossit pas donc... 
Si le conteneur de croquette est plein, elle en chope au passage si je tourne le dos, Si le conteneur est vide, elle plonge autant qu'elle peut dedans, on ne sait jamais. Bref... un ventre de lab quoi !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok Yenz, nos messages se sont croisés.

Là elle a 350 grammes par jour en deux fois. Je risque pas d'oublier de la nourrir, dès qu'elle rentre de la première et  dernière ballade, elle se met devant le conteneur et met des coup de truffe dedans...  ::  (jamais dans la journée)

----------


## YenZ

350 gr pour un chien de 28 kgs c'est déjà pas mal, et vu ce que tu dis c'est même plus un ventre de lab, c'est un puits sans fond !!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  au pire tu peux essayer de trouver une croquette qui la rassasie plus que ce qu'elle a actuellement.

----------


## neyla

Ok je viens de voir la photo et comparé à Orijen ou Acana c'est plus puppy ou l'adulte ? Tu as un jack, tu prend quoi ?
je pense que je vais prendre maxima car je viens de lire les avis de purizon sur zooplus...je vais chercher ici la personne qui utilise cette dernière

----------


## m.b.

Ha donc c'est pas classique comme comportement de labrador ? lol, je note que j'ai eu droit à l'exception. 
Je te raconte pas le jour où ils ont fait tombé le conteneur des croquettes pour chat, je pense sincèrement qu'en quelque seconde (le temps que je cours) elle et les deux autres ont du manger plus d'un kilo, surtout elle évidemment. 

J'en avais discuté avec mon veto, on pense qu'elle a manqué de nourriture... mais de 0 à 2 mois "seulement". A 2 mois elle faisait 3 kg à peine, en dix jours chez moi elle a pris un kilo et demi, en un mois elle a atteint les 8kg. Je pense que la mère ne devait pas être nourrit assez par rapport à sa grossesse, 7 bébés. Est-ce qu'elle serait marqué par ce manque ?! Difficile à dire.

----------


## YenZ

*neyla :* Comparé à Orijen/Acana ça serait plutôt le puppy que l'adulte, en fait le puppy est environ comme Orijen/Acana voir même un peu plus petit, adulte c'est 2 ou 3 fois plus gros que Orijen/Acana mais c'est pas monstrueux non plus...
Perso j'ai 2 jacks (à peine 8 et 6 kgs) et je prends l'adulte, ils le mangent sans aucun problème, tu peux très bien prendre l'adulte et humidifier si besoin, ou alors si tu penses que c'est vraiment trop gros pars sur le puppy.

Pour Purizon les avis sur zooplus je me méfie toujours, entre ceux qui n'y connaissent rien, les potentiels concurrents qui voudraient descendre la marque, et ceux qui laissent un avis négatif car leur chien n'a pas aimé/supporté (c'est souvent ceux pour qui ça ne marche pas qui se manifestent), bref Purizon est surement très bien mais comme toutes les marques pas forcément bien tolérées par tous les chiens...


*m.b :*  oui c'est pas impossible qu'elle ait manqué, car 3 kgs à 2 mois pour un chien de 30 kgs adulte c'est vraiment peu...
Pour comparaison mes jacks faisaient environ 2 kgs au même âge alors qu'ils en font 8 et 6 adultes, ya donc certainement eu un manque quelque part, ou c'est tout simplement un estomac sur pattes...

Je te rassure t'es pas (le/la ?) seul(e), les miens ont défoncé un sac de TOTW chez ma belle-mère (vas-y que j'escalade le sceau pour accéder au sac et mettre la tête dedans), à eux 2 ils ont du s'enfiler 1 kgs de croquettes alors qu'ils mangent environ 200/220grs à eux 2 normalement !  ::  :: 
On s'en est rendu compte car Dixy ne voulait pas manger ce qui n'est pas DU TOUT dans ses habitudes, par contre ça n'empêchait pas Faya de réclamer des croquettes alors qu'elle avait le ventre qui allait exploser lol  :: 

J'avoue c'est quand même toi qui a la palme, 1 kg de croquettes à 2 chiens en quelques secondes, qui dit mieux ??  ::  ::

----------


## m.b.

(la) D'accord. De toute façon, lors du vaccin la veto m'a dit qu'elle n'était pas maigre quand même "ya de la marge", mais physiquement avec son croisement elle fait vraiment mince.
1kg de totw, croquette bien nourrissante en plus lol. C'est des monstres ces chiens, en plus moi ils mangent des fruits dans le jardin, c'est LA grosse activité depuis cet été. Je crois qu'il n'y a que quand ils dorment que je ne les vois pas en train de manger quelque chose.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ma braque de vizla, récupérée il y a trois ans dans un état déplorable, a toujours eu bon appétit (surtout pour autre chose que les croquettes) mais là elle dévore tout ce qui lui tombe sous la machoire y compris des feuilles mortes ! et se livre même à la coprophagie. Diagonostic (à compléter avec des examens) : syndrome de CUSHING ... moi qui la pensais sénile ...

----------


## neyla

Ok je vais donc tenter l'adulte car si puppy est plus petit c'est pas top car gloups et c'est avalé sans passer par la case dents lol.

Je ne savais pas pour les avis !!! Je vais donc tout de même voir avec la personne ici si je ne passe pas à côté lol

----------


## lealouboy

> D'accord, moi c'est une* croisée braque lab* donc elle est très mince, 28kg, même si je donne pour un chien de 30kg. Si je fais tombée une croquette, elle se rue dessus, elle "surveille" mon autre chien, si jamais il ne finit pas sa gamelle, j'ai rarement le temps de ramasser, elle se jete dessus. Elle maigrit pas, elle ne grossit pas donc... 
> Si le conteneur de croquette est plein, elle en chope au passage si je tourne le dos, Si le conteneur est vide, elle plonge autant qu'elle peut dedans, on ne sait jamais. Bref... un ventre de lab quoi !


J'ai Daïs qui est croisée  braque/épagneule  ::  Elle est obsédée par la bouffe  :: 

Serait ce un truc de braque finalement ?????  ::

----------


## Fahn

Pas qu'un truc de braque apparemment, j'ai un staff et un croisé roux qui sont également OBSEDES par la bouffe, on peut jamais manger tranquille chez nous!

----------


## lealouboy

> Pas qu'un truc de braque apparemment, j'ai un staff et un croisé roux qui sont également OBSEDES par la bouffe, on peut jamais manger tranquille chez nous!


 :: 

Chez moi, Daïs dort d'un oeil et Coyot Boy vient en repérage, Djobi attend sagement en retrait...

Si l'ombre d'une miette tombe de notre assiette, Daïs se précipite comme une possédée, saute sur nos genoux et limite se sert dans l'assiette  ::  Djobi arrive et attend son morceau, elle prendra le temps de vérifier que ce dernier n'est pas empoisonné et au besoin, le recrachera par terre  ::

----------


## Fahn

Jedi se cache sous la table, et Volan frotte son gros fessier contre nos jambes tout en nous regardant amoureusement  ::

----------


## YenZ

Bon ça va alors je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des cinglés de la bouffe à la maison, par contre les miens restent à leur place (marre de les avoir à côté à nous regarder limite en bavant...), gare à moi si j'ai le malheur de leur jeter un regard qui semble dire : _"bon aller venez je vous donne ce qui reste"_, pas le temps de dire un mot qu'ils sont déjà là !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Bon ça va alors je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des cinglés de la bouffe à la maison, par contre les miens restent à leur place (marre de les avoir à côté à nous regarder limite en bavant...), gare à moi si j'ai le malheur de leur jeter un regard qui semble dire : _"bon aller venez je vous donne ce qui reste"_, pas le temps de dire un mot qu'ils sont déjà là !


Si j'ai des invités, ils savent se tenir  ::  Mais effectivement faut pas les regarder ou bouger une main d'une manière qui peut prêter à confusion  ::

----------


## TillidieBT

> Qui est entrain de faire une transition Orijen ou Acana avec maxima ?
> il me faudrait une petite photo pour comparer la taille des croquettes...
> 
> Et purizon personne ?


salut,
en ce moment j'ai du totw puppy, du now puppy, du maxima grain free, du josera opti, du purizon (les deux), je peux te faire une photo ce soir si ça t'intéresse.

----------


## neyla

> salut,
> en ce moment j'ai du totw puppy, du now puppy, du maxima grain free, du josera opti, du purizon (les deux), je peux te faire une photo ce soir si ça t'intéresse.


je veux bien c'est trop sympa : comparaison entre TOTW, maxima et purizon les autres je ne connais pas...
Ton avis m'intéresse aussi pour les purizon..
merci

----------


## mofo

alors j'ai commencé maxima à krusty (la vache la taille des croquettes !!! )  ca  change des TOTW même lui a été surpris à manger comme un goré il a failli s'étouffer la première fois !! du coup il croque maintenant !!!

alors côté bouffe moi j'ai krusty qui te fais rappeler 1h avant qu'il est l'heure de la gamelle en restant sagement dans son panier en regardant vers sa gamelle et le tout en tremblant (même les oreilles  :: )

et mofo attend sagement assis sur le tapis quand je descend chercher (oui car sur le carrelage ça glisse !!) en bavant !!!!!   quelle équipe !!!!

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ben ça rassure de savoir qu'on a tous des morfales  :: 

Et je ne sais plus qui m'avait demandée un retour sur les Gosbi : donc la transition s'est très bien passée et la taille des croquettes convient pour une bouledogue français, une croisée braque/épagneule de 18kg, un croisé malinois/griffon de 22kg et une berger allemand de 28 kg  :Smile:

----------


## neyla

Je pense qu'un chien qui croque les croquettes est mieux, non ?

----------


## mofo

> Je pense qu'un chien qui croque les croquettes est mieux, non ?


ben moi je pense aussi, mais selon certains "spécialistes" :
Pour un carnivore, le fait de ne pas mâcher et davaler ne poste strictement aucun problème.
Le  loup se sert de ses dents pour tuer sa proie, pour la déchirer en pièces et pour détacher la viande des os.

Après il avale simplement les morceaux de viande.
Les  carnivores bien à lopposé des omnivores (dont nous faisons partie) ne  commencent pas la digestion dans la bouche, mais seulement dans  lestomac.
Pour  cette raison, il est tout à fait « normal » que certains dentre  « eux » ne mâchent pas la nourriture si elle se laisse avaler sans  problème.

----------


## neyla

Je crois que je vais prendre un sac de puppy et un adulte 3kg pour tester...
j'attend le reste des photos

----------


## Fahn

Un chien qui ne croque pas ses croquettes risque d'avoir du tartre.
Jedi, deux ans et toutes ses dents a pas mal de tartre déjà, j'hésite à l'emmener pour un détartrage prochainement, mais il ne croque absolument pas, il fait l'aspirateur  ::

----------


## YenZ

Fahn : essaye le détartrage oral care par platinum si ce n'est pas déjà fait !  ::

----------


## Fahn

C'est en vente sur Zooplus?

Euh ouah! Le prix est  ::

----------


## YenZ

Non sur platinum-France, oui c'est très cher (mais prozym ou plaque off aussi !) mais très efficace  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

Aussi efficace qu'un détartrage tu penses?

Sinon, j'aurais aimé lui acheter une gamelle avec des picots à l'intérieur, pour qu'il galère un peu à attraper ses croquettes, mais je n'en ai jamais trouvé, ni en magasin, ni sur Zooplus. S'il se met à mâcher ses croquettes, ça pourrait déjà réduire le tartre?

----------


## mofo

non pas aussi efficace qu'un detartrage mais ça nettoie bien quand même !!!   j'ai essayé sur krusty en pensant lui éviter le détartrage , ça marche bien mais le tartre près des gencives n'est pas parti, et il commençait à saigner des gencives quand le lui brossait les dents.

j'ai donc fait faire un détartrage et la véto m'a dit qu'il avait comme un petit défaut sur les dents, ce n'était pas lisse donc le tartre s'accroche mieux, c'est pour ça qu'il en avait pas mal (il en avait déjà quand je l'ai adopté alors qu'il n'avait pas 2 ans !!)

je te conseille aussi d'essayer platinium comme dis YenZ on ne sait jamais, mais le fait qu'il mâche ses croquettes ça ne lui enlèvera pas le tartre qu'il a déjà.

Après si tu fais un détartrage et bien il faut lui brosser les dents régulièrement pour éviter qu'il ne revienne trop vite

----------


## YenZ

> Aussi efficace qu'un détartrage tu penses?
> 
> Sinon, j'aurais aimé lui acheter une gamelle avec des picots à l'intérieur, pour qu'il galère un peu à attraper ses croquettes, mais je n'en ai jamais trouvé, ni en magasin, ni sur Zooplus. S'il se met à mâcher ses croquettes, ça pourrait déjà réduire le tartre?


Aussi efficace je ne pense pas, mais sur certains chiens ça a enlevé tout le tartre ou presque, le problème du détartrage du véto, hormis le prix, est surtout le risque de l'anesthésie générale.
Platinum ne marche pas parfaitement sur tous les chiens comme le disait Mofo, mais parfois tu arrives à un résultat presque parfait pour peu que tu respectes scrupuleusement la posologie un peu contraignante (pas d'eau 30 min avant et après application en spray ou gel, mieux vaut le spray pour éviter de manipuler l'animal qui va se débattre, 2 fois par jour, nombre de sparys en fonction du poids du chien)

Si tu préfères attendre avant de commander, perso je vais commencer d'ici 2 semaines environ je pourrai te dire les résultats sur les miens.
Si il se met à mâcher peut-être que ça réduira un peu le tartre mais faut pas s'attendre à des miracles non plus, ou alors il y a la possibilité d'utiliser une brosse à dent mais c'est chaud si le chien ne se laisse pas faire, et pas dit non plus que le résultat soit au rendez-vous.

----------


## nathaliee1973

Pour les chiens gloutons :

http://www.easypets.fr/gamelles-bois...it-600-ml.html

----------


## neyla

Elle marche celle-ci car moi pour mes gloutons j'ai pris celle avec le dôme au milieu et pfff ça ne change rien

----------


## YenZ

ou moins cher ici (si ils envoient bien en france)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...&condition=new

et surtout ici

http://www.ebay.fr/sch/sis.html?_nkw...d=190573691127

----------


## Fahn

Ah oui merci, c'est exactement ce que je cherche!

----------


## TillidieBT

> je veux bien c'est trop sympa : comparaison entre TOTW, maxima et purizon les autres je ne connais pas...
> Ton avis m'intéresse aussi pour les purizon..
> merci




de gauche à droite:
totw puppy, now puppy, purizon (les deux), maxima gf, josera opti

----------


## neyla

Merci d'avoir pris le temps ! Impressionnant maxima, je crois que je vais me tourner sur les puppy lorsque je passerais commande sauf si quelqu'un a du puppy pour voir...
curiosité pourquoi as tu toutes ces croquettes ?

avis de tous : conseillez vous de varier les marques et variété au changement de sac ?

----------


## lealouboy

> Un chien qui ne croque pas ses croquettes risque d'avoir du tartre.
> Jedi, deux ans et toutes ses dents a pas mal de tartre déjà, j'hésite à l'emmener pour un détartrage prochainement, mais il ne croque absolument pas,* il fait l'aspirateur*


Coyot Boy aussi  ::  Un fois il a failli s'étouffer avec un biscuit d'ailleurs  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Merci d'avoir pris le temps ! Impressionnant maxima, je crois que je vais me tourner sur les puppy lorsque je passerais commande sauf si quelqu'un a du puppy pour voir...
> curiosité pourquoi as tu toutes ces croquettes ?
> 
> avis de tous : conseillez vous de varier les marques et variété au changement de sac ?


Le puppy (maxima) pour voir je t'ai déjà dit page précédente que la photo est page 198.
Elle a surement toutes ces croquettes car elle a testé ce qui convenait le mieux à ses chiens.

Varier les marques non, plus de risques de derégler le chien plus qu'autre chose, aucun intérêt.
Varier les gammes/gouts dans une même marque oui pourquoi pas.

----------


## neyla

Ok pour le changement, sur la photo précédente la différence ne m'impressionne pas autant pfff

----------


## YenZ

Pour faire simple maxima puppy est comparable en taille à totw puppy ou now puppy, voir Acana/Orijen mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu bloques sur la taille des croquettes ?
Sauf si tu as vraiment un mini chien (genre moins de 5 à 8 kgs), maxima adulte devrait passer sans problèmes, et il y a toujours possibilité de casser les croquettes si besoin, ou les humidifier pour que ça passe plus facilement.

----------


## sam37

> Aussi efficace qu'un détartrage tu penses?


Tres efficace: un vrai os à ronger! Je n'en avais plus donner à mon chien depuis plusieurs mois et du coup, le tarte s'etait bien installé... C'est une odeur nausabonde qui me l'a fait remarquer... Au bout du 2eme os, l'odeur est partit, et je vois bien que les dents du fond sont redevenus blanches! 

Sinon, je n'ai pas un labrador, ni croisé labrador mais un rott... Et c'est aussi un vrai estomac sur patte! Il est pire que mon ancien rott que je trouvais déja morfal!!! Il aspire ses croquettes, et avale tout ce qu'il trouve: raisin dans les vignes (oui, Mr se sert tout seul! Donc je le surveille car ils sotn traités...), pommes, prunes, fraises, ... dans le verger de mes parents! 
Par contre, il est hors de question qu'il surveille mon repas... Je suis morfal moi aussi donc il a vite compris que mon repas c'est sacré!  ::

----------


## m.b.

La mienne a même mangé un morceau de pomme de terre cru aujourd'hui  ::

----------


## vans

Je reviens avec mes petites questions  :: 

la 1ere : vous utilisez les totw puppy ou now puppy pour donner à des adultes ? car puupy pour moi c'est pour les chiots. Ou alors la dénomination des croquettes n'a pas d'importance.

La 2de : le chien de ma tante (CKC de 1an et demi) pioche des temps en temps dans la gamelle de ma chienne. Ma chienne est au orijen senior, hors il y a des chondro et gluco. Je voudrai donc savoir si cela était "bon" ou pas pour lui ?

----------


## pomku

> le chien de ma tante (CKC de 1an et demi) pioche des temps en temps dans la gamelle de ma chienne. Ma chienne est au orijen senior, hors il y a des chondro et gluco. Je voudrai donc savoir si cela était "bon" ou pas pour lui ?


Un de mes chiens ne mange que des Orijen senior. Or il a juste 3 ans et demi (mais a été opéré d'une rupture des LC il y a quelques mois). Les chondros et glucos sont bons pour les cartilages et articulations. Je ne pense pas que ce soit mauvais pour un CKC jeune.  Et encore moins si s'agit de queques croquettes chipées çà et là. Les Orijen sont très appétentes. C'est normal que le chien de ta tante en mange  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

> Tres efficace: un vrai os à ronger! Je n'en avais plus donner à mon chien depuis plusieurs mois et du coup, le tarte s'etait bien installé... C'est une odeur nausabonde qui me l'a fait remarquer... Au bout du 2eme os, l'odeur est partit, et je vois bien que les dents du fond sont redevenus blanches! 
> 
> Sinon, je n'ai pas un labrador, ni croisé labrador mais un rott... Et c'est aussi un vrai estomac sur patte! Il est pire que mon ancien rott que je trouvais déja morfal!!! Il aspire ses croquettes, et avale tout ce qu'il trouve: raisin dans les vignes (oui, Mr se sert tout seul! Donc je le surveille car ils sotn traités...), pommes, prunes, fraises, ... dans le verger de mes parents! 
> Par contre, il est hors de question qu'il surveille mon repas... Je suis morfal moi aussi donc il a vite compris que mon repas c'est sacré!


Ici, impossible de donner des os à ronger, ils sont 4, et quand il y a de la nourriture en jeu, ça part très vite en cacahuète.

----------


## lealouboy

> Ici, impossible de donner des os à ronger, ils sont 4, et quand il y a de la nourriture en jeu, ça part très vite en cacahuète.


Chez moi pareil, entre Coyot Boy qui ne supporte pas à cause de sa MICI, Daïs qui s'empifre et Djobi qui l'enterre (ce qui provoque des bagarres lors du déterrage), j'ai abandonné l'idée des os à ronger  ::

----------


## m.b.

Au fait, c'est quel os qu'il faut donner pour que ce soit efficace ? Je sais qu'il y a des os dangereux...

----------


## Poska

Le genou de boeuf, c'est magique.

----------


## YenZ

> Tres efficace: un vrai os à ronger! Je n'en avais plus donner à mon chien depuis plusieurs mois et du coup, le tarte s'etait bien installé... C'est une odeur nausabonde qui me l'a fait remarquer... Au bout du 2eme os, l'odeur est partit, et je vois bien que les dents du fond sont redevenus blanches!


+1 l'os à ronger est surement la meilleure solution naturelle pour détartrer les dents, pour peu qu'on puisse se le permettre selon les chiens qu'on a.



> La mienne a même mangé un morceau de pomme de terre cru aujourd'hui


La pomme de terre crue (ou peu cuite) est extrêmement nocive, tout comme le chocolat, elle enchaine les conneries ta miss !




> Je reviens avec mes petites questions 
> 
> la 1ere : vous utilisez les totw puppy ou now puppy pour donner à des adultes ? car puupy pour moi c'est pour les chiots. Ou alors la dénomination des croquettes n'a pas d'importance.
> 
> La 2de : le chien de ma tante (CKC de 1an et demi) pioche des temps en temps dans la gamelle de ma chienne. Ma chienne est au orijen senior, hors il y a des chondro et gluco. Je voudrai donc savoir si cela était "bon" ou pas pour lui ?


1 - oui puppy est censé être un aliment pour chiots, mais selon les marques ce n'est pas forcément vrai, c'est le cas chez TOTW où les gammes "puppy" sont moins riches que les gammes "adultes" ou "all life stages" alors que ça devrait être le contraire.

Les histoires de gammes puppys, seniors, light, etc... sont souvent plus du marketing qu'autre chose et ne reflètent souvent pas grand chose.
Tu trouves même chez RC des gammes pour certaines races de chiens, bref du grand n'importe quoi !

2 - Aucun souci pour le CKC comme le disait pomku, Orijen est surtout plus appétent donc pas étonnant que la chienne y mette sa truffe, chondroïtine et glucosamine sont des chondroprotecteurs qui aident les articulations, aucun risque pour la louloutte, ça ne peut que lui faire du bien surement pas de mal !




> Au fait, c'est quel os qu'il faut donner pour que ce soit efficace ? Je sais qu'il y a des os dangereux...


Des gros os charnus, ronds et crus ! (surtout pas d'os à aiguilles)
Sinon contacte "mimine" sur le forum, ou "Yeti et poupounne", elles font barfer leurs chiens et seront surement t'éclairer sur la question  ::

----------


## m.b.

Merci pour l'histoire de la pomme de terre... :/ 

Et merci poska et yenz, je vais essayer d'en trouver, j'espère que ca me répugnera pas visuellement

----------


## corinnebergeron

Demande à ton boucher une ROTULE DE VEAU c'est tout blanc et mou à cause du cartilage à l'extérieur et rouge vif à l'intérieur, pas dégoutant du tout.

Mais çà transforme les miens en fauves, ne pas donner en présence d'un autre chien.

----------


## m.b.

Ouais je vais voir ça, vu que je ne suis pas cliente, je vais demander s'ils peuvent me les vendre. 

Quoique, au rythme des choses toxiques qu'ils mangent, je n'aurais plus de problème de tartre... et un snickers de mangé, pas par la chienne cette fois, ca équilibre la toxicité ingérée par chien ! Ya des jours comme ça...  ::

----------


## sam37

C'est vrai que quand on a plusiuers chiens, c'est pas simple à gérer. Quand je gardais le berger de mes parents, je les separais chacun dans une piece. 

Le truc desageable aussi c'est que ça met du gras sur le sol et attire les mouches... Donc faut laver correctement le sol apres, et virer les mouches...  ::

----------


## m.b.

Tu sais quoi ? On n'est plus à ça près ! lol

----------


## vans

merci pomku et Yenz pour les infos  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Des retours sur PURIZON ?

PROFINE c'est pas top, ils n'aiment pas ... j'ai mélange avec ce qui me restait de BOSH et retour de diarrhée du coup ... pas très forte, mais mauvaise nuit pour MOMAN !

----------


## YenZ

Demande à *TillidieBT* à priori elle les utilise.
Sinon si on se fie aux commentaires zooplus c'est très partagé, cher certains c'est top, chez d'autres c'est catastrophique...
Mais si tu veux être presque sure d'avoir de bons résultats, vu le prix que coute Purizon (100€ et plus les 27/kgs) autant que tu prennes cotecnica, ça te coutera le même prix (104.4€/28 kgs sur ncln) mais les retours sont bien meilleurs !

----------


## corinnebergeron

je vais relire vos commentaires

----------


## corinnebergeron

Impressionnant les maxima ... 105 euros sur IDEAL CROQUETTES, éventuellement quelqu'un veut me parrainer ? 5 euros chacun (vu les frais véto que j'entame y a pas de petites économies)

Si seulement çà pouvait répondre aux besoins des trois (un petit de 6 ans pb de peau, un papy de 15 ans pb de peau et d'intestins, une mémé de 11 ans pb de vessie et d'intestins).

----------


## YenZ

C'est pas 105 mais 108, sachant que sur ncln c'est 104.4 € (avec les 5% de réduc pour achat de plus de 100 €), alors autant aller au moins cher pour toi  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

En effet ... il font aussi une marque holistique dont j'ai déjà bien sûr oublié le nom ... pratiquement que de la viande ... les maxima c'est bon pour tous les âges ? J'ai vu que vous recommandiez les PUPPY autrement que pour les chiots ? Cà a l'air riche pour des chiens qui bougent peu mais si çà pouvait résoudre mes pb de caca mou, odeur et tout et tout ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu parles bien de nourrir comme la nature ?

----------


## Taysa

Ncln = nourrir comme la nature oui. 

104.40€ livrer c'est vraiment pas cher pour une telle qualitée ! 
On recommande le puppy uniquement pour les chiens yant besoin de petites croquettes

----------


## YenZ

> En effet ... il font aussi une marque holistique dont j'ai déjà bien sûr oublié le nom ... pratiquement que de la viande ... les maxima c'est bon pour tous les âges ? J'ai vu que vous recommandiez les PUPPY autrement que pour les chiots ? Cà a l'air riche pour des chiens qui bougent peu mais si çà pouvait résoudre mes pb de caca mou, odeur et tout et tout ...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tu parles bien de nourrir comme la nature ?


La marque Holistique je pense que c'est Canine Caviar, mais il n'y a pas du tout que de la viande, c'est beaucoup moins riche que d'autres marques comme Maxima.
Et oui Maxima est pour tous les âges, sauf si trop gras pour certains seniors par exemple dans ce cas faut choisir quelque chose de moins gras.
NCLN = nourrircommelanature
LCDC = lacompagniedescroquettes

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai un sénior de 15 ans qui mène une vie planplan mais lui peut manger de tout ... enfin je pense.

Et j'espère qu'en plus de diarrhée disparue ils seront rassassiés avec les autres ils sont toujours, toujours en demande.

----------


## TillidieBT

> Demande à *TillidieBT* à priori elle les utilise.
> Sinon si on se fie aux commentaires zooplus c'est très partagé, cher certains c'est top, chez d'autres c'est catastrophique...
> Mais si tu veux être presque sure d'avoir de bons résultats, vu le prix que coute Purizon (100€ et plus les 27/kgs) autant que tu prennes cotecnica, ça te coutera le même prix (104.4€/28 kgs sur ncln) mais les retours sont bien meilleurs !


Pas répondu hier car tu l'as très bien fait pour moi, sauf peut-être en employant "elle".

Purizon poisson très très bien ici, largement au niveau du totw si ce n'est mieux.
les avis zooplus.. cotectinica y serait, les avis se ressembleraient.
Purizon pollo (à pas confondre avec polla (le dredi c'est permis)) pas assez de recul pour me prononcer.

Ceci dit je suis également satisfait du maxima gf,j'aimerais juste connaître la valeur énergétique du produit, sauf erreur j'ai pu lire ça nul part.

----------


## Poska

Mon dieu la compo des croquettes RC rénal, vu le prix c'est du vol!

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Ici, impossible de donner des os à ronger, ils sont 4, et quand il y a de la nourriture en jeu, ça part très vite en cacahuète.






 ::   ::   ::

----------


## sam37

Extra cette video!!

----------


## Taysa

> Mon dieu la compo des croquettes RC rénal, vu le prix c'est du vol!


Je compatis j'avais zieuter pour taysa  :Frown:  y'a une marque sur wanimo pour irc bien moins cher !

----------


## ASPA France

Bonjour,
Pourquoi les Josera Balance ne sont-elles pas de qualité svp??
Mon chien doit en prendre car GROS PROBLÈMES de poids. Il est handicapé et ne bouge pratiquement jamais.
Merci

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Chien/Josera/Josera-chien-balance/Croquettes-alimentation-chien-et-chat/pa8es1al32ma10m3.html

----------


## ASPA France

Qu pensez-vous des Josera Basic Sensitive?? https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...l38ma10m3.html
Ou des Josera Festival ?? https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...l29ma10m3.html

Merci c'est urgent !!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Beaucoup trop faible en protéines (20%), beaucoup trop riche en glucides (52%). Une hérésie pour un carnivore au régime ! Même un humain maigrira plus facilement en augmentant les protéines et en baissant les glucides (et pas seulement les lipides), alors un chien ...

----------


## pomku

> Bonjour,
> Pourquoi les Josera Balance ne sont-elles pas de qualité svp??
> Mon chien doit en prendre car GROS PROBLÈMES de poids. Il est handicapé et ne bouge pratiquement jamais.
> Merci
> 
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Chien/Josera/Josera-chien-balance/Croquettes-alimentation-chien-et-chat/pa8es1al32ma10m3.html


En plus des infos de Muzarègne, les Josera Balance ne sont guère appétentes. Mes chiens les ont basées royalement... Noyées dans du haricot vert, ça passait, mais c tout ! 

Moi, j'avais réussi à faire maigrir mon loulou de 3 ans avec les Gosbi senior + haricots verts. Mais Mossieur étant très difficile, il n'en a plus voulu au bout d'un mois. Maintenant, il est aux Orijen senior + haricots verts et il a recommencé à maigrir gentiment...

Combien  ton chien a-t-il a perdre ? Quel âge a-t-il ? Et il mange quoi actuellement ?

----------


## ASPA France

Il a deux ans mais on dirait déjà un vieux chien, il n'a pas d'articulation, ne bouge pas ou trop peu, il grossi à vue d'oeil alors qu'il ne mange que le minimum. Il mange actuellement des Josera poulet.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide

----------


## pomku

Et que dit ton véto ? Qu'il ne maigrisse pas, à la limite, mais grossir à vue d'oeil, il y a vraisemblablement un problème médical. C'est bizarre... (et surtout, ne te laisse pas refourguer des Rc ou Pp ou H*lls  dites "light", c'est de la daube !)

Tu peux tenter les Gosbi senior (en commandant des échantillons chez NCLN pour tester ), et en ajoutant un peu de haricots verts pour augmenter le bol alimenrtaire. Les chiens adorent ça en général. En plus, les Gosbi senior étant très riches en chondroitine  et glucosamine , ça ne pourra que faire du bien à un loulou qui a des soucis d'articulation. Et côté prix, c'est très abordable. En revanche, elles renaudent un peu, çà, il faut le savoir...  ::  ::

----------


## vans

femme-d'action : je te conseillerai comme pomku, les croquettes senior pour faire maigrir ton chien. Elles sont peu grasses et pleine de protéines

----------


## lealouboy

oui je trouve aussi que c'est curieux un chien qui grossit en mangeant peu  ::

----------


## ASPA France

Non son poids c'est stabilisé depuis que j'ai diminué la ration mais il faut du temps et il suffit qu'il mange une petite surprise un jour et ça continue  :Frown: 
Il ne perd pas de poids alors qu'il devrait perdre au moins 4 ou 5 kilos, le véto dit qu'avec sa malformation etc.. il doit être MAIGRE ! Donc perdre le maximum de poids... Et pour l'instant il est gros.

Le véto m'a conseillé de le rationner encore plus et voyant que ça ne change pas grand chose, m'a proposé des croquettes très chères et qu'on ne conseille pas sur ce forum.

Donc je cherche une autre solution.

Je vais essayer les gosbi senior je te remercie  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Les miens sont au Gosbi et j'en suis très contente  ::  Mes chiens aussi  :: 

Bon les miens n'ont pas de problème de poids et sont au "lamb&rice" mais l'appétence est nickelle et mes chiens sont en pleine forme  ::

----------


## Taysa

Il faut que tu prennes les nouvelles gosbi light et non les senior.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et perso je prend les balance de chez josera et j'en suis satisfaite sans reduire sa ration toujours 300gr comme chez maxima ou applaws elle est a 34.9kg actuellement contre 41 dernierement ! Sans haricots donc pour ma part rien a redire sur le produit

----------


## pomku

Moi, je serais toi, je commanderais des échantillons de Gosbi Senior et aussi de Gosbi light pour tester les deux... Les Gosbi light, mon chien n'en a pas voulu une seconde ! Maintenant, ce n'est pas une référence car mes chiens sont des chieurs de premier ordre  :Smile:  (comme leur maîtresse !  ::  )

L'avantage, c'est que pour Gosbi, tu peux commander des échantillons... Moi, en général, je prends environ 1 kg d'échantillons afin d'être sûre, mais mes chiens sont de taille petite-moyenne.
 1 kg me suffit largement pour tester sur une semaine. Sinon, tu te retrouves avec un sac de 15 kg sur les bras, pas facile....

----------


## Macao

Voilà je cherche de bonnes croquettes pour une chienne de 6ans Jack   terrier qui est stérilisée, elle pèse 12kg...Elle a un tout petit peu de  poid à perdre! Je n'y connais rien, mais vraiment rien, que me  conseillez-vous? En chat oui mais pas en chien....
D'avance merci!!!

----------


## ASPA France

En fait mon chien a des problèmes musculaires, d'articulation (ou plutôt il n'en a pas), d'arthrose etc... Ma chienne a une dysplasie aussi.
Donc ils ont les même problèmes qu'un vieux chien selon moi...

Mais comme par hasard il y a de l'agneau dans les SENIORS et je n'en achète pas ni pour eux ni pour moi.

Alors que faire?

Car les SENIORS sont parfaitent: "La présence de chondroprotecteurs comme *glucosamine (1400mg/kg) et chondroitine (1000mg/kg) permettra de ménager les articulations et les cartilages ménacés ou déjà  atteints par l'arthrose."


*

----------


## Taysa

Essaye les light mais je sais pas a quoi elles sont

----------


## ASPA France

Les light m'inspirent pas car pas de chondroprotecteurs dedans et c'est ce qui leur faut à mes loulous.

----------


## pomku

> En fait mon chien a des problèmes musculaires, d'articulation (ou plutôt il n'en a pas), d'arthrose etc... Ma chienne a une dysplasie aussi.
> Donc ils ont les même problèmes qu'un vieux chien selon moi...
> 
> Mais comme par hasard il y a de l'agneau dans les SENIORS et je n'en achète pas ni pour eux ni pour moi.
> 
> Alors que faire?
> 
> Car les SENIORS sont parfaitent: "La présence de chondroprotecteurs comme *glucosamine (1400mg/kg) et chondroitine (1000mg/kg) permettra de ménager les articulations et les cartilages ménacés ou déjà  atteints par l'arthrose."
> 
> ...



il y a de l'agneau dans bcp de croquettes. Il y en a dans les Josera poulet que tu donnes actuellement... Il y en a dans les Gosbi senior et aussi dans les light. C'est une viande que les chiens tolèrent bien, même ceux qui ont l'estomac "délicat" (hein Lealouboy  :: )...

----------


## mofo

> Voilà je cherche de bonnes croquettes pour une chienne de 6ans Jack   terrier qui est stérilisée, elle pèse 12kg...Elle a un tout petit peu de  poid à perdre! Je n'y connais rien, mais vraiment rien, que me  conseillez-vous? En chat oui mais pas en chien....
> D'avance merci!!!


tu as page 198 une liste de marques, si tu lis ces dernières pages on parle bcp de maxima (apparemment une des meilleures que je test actuellement), gosbi, nutrivet insctinct...  acana, orijen,   Est ce que ton chien est difficile ??  cela dépend aussi du budget que tu réserves niveau croquettes

----------


## vans

femme d'action: tu as aussi les orijen senior qui contiennent des chondro et gluco. 
Je les utilise pour ma chien, elle les aime bien mais faut que je m'amuse a les couper en deux car elles sont trop grosse pour elle (york de 4kg).

----------


## pomku

Les Orijen senior, c'est super, mais ce n'est pas non plus le même budget. Surtout quand on a deux loulous  ::

----------


## vans

> Les Orijen senior, c'est super, mais ce n'est pas non plus le même budget. Surtout quand on a deux loulous


pas faux  ::

----------


## Taysa

Orijen en passant par zooplus espagnol tu les sors pas si cher que ca  :Smile:

----------


## nathaliee1973

j'ai recu les croquettes Purizon commandées mais suis très très décue de la taille des croquettes... Elles sont plus petites que des croquettes qu'on donne aux chats ... C'est du tartre assuré a tous les coups ça  :: ...
Qui peut me donner une bonne marque de croquettes avec une taille de croquettes digne de ce nom ? Des croquettes que mes chiens pourront croquer! Les joseera me tentent bien .... Idées ? comm ?  Merci

----------


## Taysa

MAXIMA COTECNICA !

----------


## odrey13

vous avez vu la nouvelle gamme chez Arden grange , Farrado ? C sans cereales ,c a a l'air plutot pas mal 

http://www.ardengrangefrance.fr/acat...6Q398R,34NDM,1

il y a plusieurs saveurs et une gamme chiot

----------


## nathaliee1973

> MAXIMA COTECNICA !


Merci Taysa ... c'était ma première idée mais je ne peux pas commander sur nourrircommelanature habitant en Belgique. Y a t il un autre site qui les vende?

----------


## Taysa

La compagnie des croquettes mais on propose encore moins la livraison car c'est pas notre 1ere cible donc m'etonnerais qu'il livre en belgique.

----------


## nathaliee1973

La compagnie des croquettes non plus .. qu'en France et après de nombreuses recherches je n'ai pas trouvé... Une marque sur zooplus svp ? merciiii

----------


## Taysa

Oui et encore en france c'est pas vraiment le but principal pour LCDC  ::  

Bah perso purizon c'est pas parcequ'elles sont petites que tes chiens ne vont pas macher, et ensuite l'action de macher n'empeche pas l'action du tartre ! Ronger des os etc oui mais macher des croquetes cela n'a aucun effet.

----------


## nathaliee1973

> Oui et encore en france c'est pas vraiment le but principal pour LCDC  
> 
> Bah perso purizon c'est pas parcequ'elles sont petites que tes chiens ne vont pas macher, et ensuite l'action de macher n'empeche pas l'action du tartre ! Ronger des os etc oui mais macher des croquetes cela n'a aucun effet.


aaaahh bon... encore une idée reçue  ::  on m'a toujours dit que si un chien croquait ca  frottait les dents et empechait le dépot du tartre.. Comme quoi hein...
C'est une pure coincidence alors si mes toutous de 12 et 4 ans n'en ont pas et qu'elles n'ont jamais eu de vrais os a ronger de leur vie ? :: 
Et tant qu'on y est .. que penses tu des Denta***X  ? Bon ou pas pour les dents ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

L'histoire de mâcher les croquettes qui enlèverait le tartre, c'est un peu une vue de l'esprit : à moins d'être spécialement étudiées pour, vu qu'elles cassent sous la pression de la dent et avant que celle-ci ne pénètre dans la croquette, ça ne brosse pas plus les dents que les votres quand vous mangez des biscuits secs. Les croquettes formulées pour nettoyer les dents ont une texture spéciale pour ne pas casser avant que la dent ne soit bien rentrée dedans.

----------


## Taysa

Bah justement j'ai lu une these y'a peu comme quoi c'etait une idee preconcue que l'action de macher des croquettes ne prevenaient en rien du tartre, comme pour nous d'ailleurs c'est pas parcequ'on mache qu'on a pas de tartre. 

Apres oui par contre je donne des dentastix, des oreilles de cochon, des greenies etc et je leur brosse regulierement bah mes chiennes ont 5ans et pas du tout de tartre pas meme une fine couche rien nada alors que je donne des petites croquettes  ::

----------


## nathaliee1973

> L'histoire de mâcher les croquettes qui enlèverait le tartre, c'est un peu une vue de l'esprit : à moins d'être spécialement étudiées pour, vu qu'elles cassent sous la pression de la dent et avant que celle-ci ne pénètre dans la croquette, ça ne brosse pas plus les dents que les votres quand vous mangez des biscuits secs. Les croquettes formulées pour nettoyer les dents ont une texture spéciale pour ne pas casser avant que la dent ne soit bien rentrée dedans.



Et quelle appelation ont ces croquettes ? je n'en ai jamais vu

----------


## Taysa

Ce sont des croquettes de chez royal canin par exemple qui sont soit disant expres pour les dents. Pour ma part c'est juste un aspect marketing.

----------


## nathaliee1973

> Bah justement j'ai lu une these y'a peu comme quoi c'etait une idee preconcue que l'action de macher des croquettes ne prevenaient en rien du tartre, comme pour nous d'ailleurs c'est pas parcequ'on mache qu'on a pas de tartre. 
> 
> Apres oui par contre je donne des dentastix, des oreilles de cochon, des greenies etc et je leur brosse regulierement bah mes chiennes ont 5ans et pas du tout de tartre pas meme une fine couche rien nada alors que je donne des petites croquettes



Ok merci beaucoup Taysa   :: , je reste sur Purizon alors parce que ma loulou adore.. L'autre toutou, je ne sais pas encore, je ne l'ai pas encore mais bon il va faire le difficile hein  ::  ... c'est vrai que je brosse mais je ne suis pas très régulière dans leur brossage ooopssss

----------


## Taysa

Te rassure c'est pareil mais au moins une fois par semaine ! Par contre suis garce je leur fais avec mon dentifrice ^^ taysa adore ganja beaucoup moins  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nathaliee1973

C'est pas "toxique" un dentifrice d'humain pour chien ? moi c'est quand meme gout au poulet de chez Tom et Co  ::

----------


## Taysa

Elle le mange pas donc a la limite je sais meme pas en fait  :Smile:  
elle adore et apres elle court dans tous les sens ^^ mais je lui rince par contre la bouche

----------


## YenZ

> Les light m'inspirent pas car pas de chondroprotecteurs dedans et c'est ce qui leur faut à mes loulous.


Les chondroprotecteurs sont en faible quantité dans les croquettes le fait qu'il y en ait dans les croquettes est un plus, mais certainement pas impératif, d'autant plus si ton chien a un traitement spécifique, ce n'est pas un critère de choix pour les croquettes.
On t'avait déjà expliqué précédemment que pour faire maigrir un chien il faut un fort taux de prot + peu de gras, + haricots verts éventuellement, ou alors un aliment très très peu gras (mais plus de glucides) genre gosbi light, josera balance, ou gosbi senior par exemple.

Pourquoi ne pas donner d'agneau ? Surtout que gosbi agneau est plus appétent que le poulet.




> j'ai recu les croquettes Purizon commandées mais suis très très décue de la taille des croquettes... Elles sont plus petites que des croquettes qu'on donne aux chats ... C'est du tartre assuré a tous les coups ça ...
> Qui peut me donner une bonne marque de croquettes avec une taille de croquettes digne de ce nom ? Des croquettes que mes chiens pourront croquer! Les joseera me tentent bien .... Idées ? comm ?  Merci


Ça m'étonnerait fort qu'elles soient plus petites que des croquettes pour chats, Purizon fait la même taille que Cotecnica (adulte) qui sont déjà de bonne taille si on se fie aux photos postées précédemment, donc pour des chats c'est juste très gros.
Et l'histoire du tartre c'est bidon, enfin Taysa l'a déjà expliqué.
Si ils ne croquent pas les Purizon ils ne risquent pas de croquer grand chose, sauf à prendre une taille de croquette géante dont je en vois pas bien l'intérêt.




> vous avez vu la nouvelle gamme chez Arden grange , Farrado ? C sans cereales ,c a a l'air plutot pas mal 
> 
> http://www.ardengrangefrance.fr/acat...6Q398R,34NDM,1
> 
> il y a plusieurs saveurs et une gamme chiot


On en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois (voir page 198), c'est dispo sur seulementnaturel, c'est plutôt pas mal du tout mais très cher !




> Oui et encore en france c'est pas vraiment le but principal pour LCDC  
> 
> Bah perso purizon c'est pas parcequ'elles sont petites que tes chiens ne vont pas macher, et ensuite l'action de macher n'empeche pas l'action du tartre ! Ronger des os etc oui mais macher des croquetes cela n'a aucun effet.


+1




> aaaahh bon... encore une idée reçue  on m'a toujours dit que si un chien croquait ca  frottait les dents et empechait le dépot du tartre.. Comme quoi hein...
> C'est une pure coincidence alors si mes toutous de 12 et 4 ans n'en ont pas et qu'elles n'ont jamais eu de vrais os a ronger de leur vie ?
> Et tant qu'on y est .. que penses tu des Denta***X  ? Bon ou pas pour les dents ?


Dentastix c'est de la pure daube, tout comme les greenies etc... suffit de voir la compo, donner de la super croquette pour donner dentastix à côté euh...  :: 
Autant utiliser un bon os à ronger, ou un produit comme plaque off ou prozym qui réduit le dépôt, ou carrément Platinum oral care, ou encore brosser les crocs (mais galère et pas forcément efficace).




> Voilà je cherche de bonnes croquettes pour une chienne de 6ans Jack    terrier qui est stérilisée, elle pèse 12kg...Elle a un tout petit peu de   poid à perdre! Je n'y connais rien, mais vraiment rien, que me   conseillez-vous? En chat oui mais pas en chien....
> D'avance merci!!!


J'ai 2 jacks à la maison, à moins que la tienne soit croisée et donc peut-être très très grande, 12 kgs c'est énorme pour un mâle, encore plus pour une femelle ! (les miens font 6 et 8, et mon mâle de 8 kgs n'est pas un petit format)
Suffit de relire ce qu'on a déjà donné comme infos, Orijen senior serait un des choix, Nutrivet Instinct dietetic & care, ou quelques autres...

----------


## Taysa

Perso j'en donne en friandises de temps en temps pour varier avec les oreilles de gruik car tous les matins avant de partir au boulot elles ont une friandises et elles le savent ^^ pas pour l'effet du tartre  ::  

Le purizon alors ?! Aussi gros que cotecnica ?! Parceque taysa les rechigne maintenant je pense c'est la taille elle aime les petites croquettes elle donc si elles sont aussi grosses aucun interet.

----------


## YenZ

En friandises autant utiliser les gosbits ou les platinum c est moins cher et 1000 fois mieux. 

Si tu regardes les photos postées y'a quelques pages on dirait que Purizon et Cotecnica font la même taille, en petites croquettes c'est pas le choix qui manque  ::

----------


## Taysa

Taysa ne mange que certaines friandises  ::  tout ce qui est fumé deja non, apres c'est suivant ses humeurs dlnc j'en ai eu marre d'acheter plur finir par y donner parceque madame n'en veut plus donc maintenant je prend uniquement les valeurs sures ^^ 

oui je sais mais je voulais test purizon poisson  ::

----------


## pomku

Taysa, comment tu arrives à brosser les dents de tes chiens ? Moi j'ai acheté du dentifrice V*rbac "goût poulet" (so glamour ! :: ). Eh bien, à part me bouffer le dentifrice, ils ne se laissent pas faire mes morpions !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je ferme la geule que je tiens fermer dans ma main et je bross mais elles sont habituees depuis tout bebe  :Smile:

----------


## bouba92

Pour le tartre, rien de mieux qu'un gros os à ronger : pas cher,naturel, et en plus le chien adore et trés efficace. Les croquettes sont pleines de sucres, elles favorisent le tartre. Et tous les dentastix et autres ne font absolument rien ( je les ai ts essayés). Je suis ravie d'avoir trouvé cette solution simple en qqles "séances" mes chiens n'ont plus de tartre!

----------


## Taysa

Ouais sauf quand t'as des chiens qui digerent pas du tout les os et sont malades pendant 2 jours apres :| 
en maison ca va encore mais en appart nan c bon j'ai arreter ^^

----------


## vans

Pareil pour les chiens comme la mienne qui te regarde en disant "Wé c'est cool maman mais je fais quoi avec ce truc".
Ma chienne n'en mange pas du tout.
Je vais quand meme essayer le spray dont vous avez parler plus haut mais le prix me rebute quand même  ::

----------


## sam37

> Les light m'inspirent pas car pas de chondroprotecteurs dedans et c'est ce qui leur faut à mes loulous.



Pourquoi ne pas leur donner des chondroprotecteur en dehors des croquettes? Il y a le GCA 2700, chondro aid fort, etc qui se vendent un peu partout, en pharmacie ou parapharmacie! Ajouté à de l'harpagophytum du cassis et c'est tres bon pour les articulations! Une visite chez l'osteopathe une fois par an et je peux assurer que mon precedent chien se deplacait tres bien jusqu'à la fin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quant à l'agneau, c'est uen des viandes qui s'assimile le mieux pour le chien. Donc pourquoi ne pas en donner au chien?

----------


## nathaliee1973

non je ne suis pas "folle" suite au smiley  ::   ...  :Big Grin:    si j'ai posé la question à TAYSA au sujet des dentastix c'est peut être parce qu'il m'en reste et tout simplement pour ne pas en racheter vu que justement je venais changer de croquettes alors ...   
 ::  toi même   ::   :Smile: 

petites photos de mes anciennes croquettes aussi larges qu'une pièce de 50 cents d'euros et aussi hautes que 4.. et de mes nouvelles  plus petites qu'une pièce d' 1 centime et aussi hautes que 2 maximum (Purizon) ... Ca a de quoi surprendre quand on ouvre le paquet pour la première fois (surtout quand on voit la taille de mes loulous, ce ne sont pas des chihuahuas .... :: ) mais vu que la taille des croquettes est bonne pour tous les chiens alors je reste sur Purizon.

Pièce jointe 74141 Pièce jointe 74142

----------


## TillidieBT

> En friandises autant utiliser les gosbits ou les platinum c est moins cher et 1000 fois mieux. 
> 
> Si tu regardes les photos postées y'a quelques pages on dirait que Purizon et Cotecnica font la même taille, en petites croquettes c'est pas le choix qui manque


Non non, les Purizon sont au moins deux fois plus petites, de mémoire même taille à peu pres que totw (adulte) mais "plates"


Enfin comme on dit, c'est pas la taille qui compte, c'est le goût  ::

----------


## bouba92

T'as raison Taysa, les os c ds le jardin et en appart pas possible . J'ai de la chance, mes chiens supportent bien les os

----------


## Belinga

Est ce que certains d'entre vous ont testé la gamme Instinct de chez Nutriv*t ? 
Quel est votre avis ?
Merci par avance  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je suis en train de tester sur 2 chiens au lycée, la transition est juste finie, même pendant la transition à moitié RC / moitié instinct, les crottes étaient déjà mieux qu'avec RC seul ... je pense y passer tout le monde à terme (un aliment pour tout le monde = energetic), il me reste 6 sacs de 20 kg de RC, et faut que j'en commande pour 800  ou plus chez nutrivet pour que ce soit dans les mêmes prix, il va falloir que je réfléchisse ...

----------


## Fahn

Je prends les Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive and Health, je les trouve parfaites, beau poil, belles crottes (et une à deux fois grand maximum par jour par chien), pas de prise de poids, elles sont top!

----------


## Poska

Très satisfaite des Nutrivet ici aussi. J'avais peur de la transition (chienne fragilisée nourrie aux RC bas de gamme) mais ça s'est fait tout seul, elle les digère très bien. Elle a eu les Nutritive et maintenant les Energetic.
Je pense passer toute ma troupe à cette marque bientôt.

----------


## Belinga

OK, super, merci beaucoup pour vos avis, que du positif, je pense que je vais passer ma troupe aux Nutritive & Health, je vous dirai ce que ça donne !
Est-ce que l'une d'entre vous a testé sur un vieux chien ? Car j'ai ma fifille de 11 ans 1/2 qui a tendance à faire un peu de grassouille donc je sais pas si ce serait une bonne chose de changer ou si je la laisse aux Senior (autre gamme de la même marque), en sachant qu'elle a quelques pellicules, poil pas top top (à cause des croquettes ???)  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi j'ai pris les nutrivet instinct dietetic&care pour ma Xbergère roumaine de 6 ans adoptée il y a 15j, très peu de selles, pas de gaz, poil doux et de plus en plus en luisant...
ceci dit niveau appétence elle est pas très fan, mais l'asso me dit que c'est lié à son passé, au refuge ils mangeaient des déchets de boucherie. malheureusement dans mon studio de 30m2 je n'ai pas assez de place pour la faire barfer aussi. mais hier j'avais pas décongelé de viande les 2 autres se sont jetés dessus!

----------


## YenZ

> Pourquoi ne pas leur donner des chondroprotecteur en dehors des croquettes? Il y a le GCA 2700, chondro aid fort, etc qui se vendent un peu partout, en pharmacie ou parapharmacie! Ajouté à de l'harpagophytum du cassis et c'est tres bon pour les articulations! Une visite chez l'osteopathe une fois par an et je peux assurer que mon precedent chien se deplacait tres bien jusqu'à la fin.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Quant à l'agneau, c'est uen des viandes qui s'assimile le mieux pour le chien. Donc pourquoi ne pas en donner au chien?


Le problème des chondroprotecteurs en pharmacie est qu'ils sont prévus et donc dosés pour humains, il faut savoir exactement ce que peut prendre son animal par rapport à son poids, car si on donne la même quantité à un chien de 10 kgs que ce qui est prévu pour un humain de 75 kgs il va y avoir un souci...
+ 1 pour l'ostéopathe et l'harpagophytum que l'on trouve dans le cartimax pour exemple.




> non je ne suis pas "folle" suite au smiley   ...    si j'ai posé la question à TAYSA au sujet des dentastix c'est peut être parce qu'il m'en reste et tout simplement pour ne pas en racheter vu que justement je venais changer de croquettes alors ...   
>  toi même   
> 
> petites photos de mes anciennes croquettes aussi larges qu'une pièce de 50 cents d'euros et aussi hautes que 4.. et de mes nouvelles  plus petites qu'une pièce d' 1 centime et aussi hautes que 2 maximum (Purizon) ... Ca a de quoi surprendre quand on ouvre le paquet pour la première fois (surtout quand on voit la taille de mes loulous, ce ne sont pas des chihuahuas ....) mais vu que la taille des croquettes est bonne pour tous les chiens alors je reste sur Purizon.
> 
> Pièce jointe 74141 Pièce jointe 74142


Il faut arrêter de tout ramener à ta petite personne très chère, je n'ai pas traité de folle, et excuse moi de t'avoir répondu alors que ta question était en effet destinée à Taysa, faut dire que j'aurai du m'en douter car j'avais déjà lu ton post hilarant sur les ProPlan qui étaient les meilleures croquettes du monde puisque élaborées par des professionnels, point barre !




> Non non, les Purizon sont au moins deux fois plus petites, de mémoire même taille à peu pres que totw (adulte) mais "plates"
> Enfin comme on dit, c'est pas la taille qui compte, c'est le goût


Ok merci de l'info, en fait je me suis trompé j'ai regardé à nouveau les photos et j'ai confondu Purizon et Josera, au temps pour moi.




> OK, super, merci beaucoup pour vos avis, que du positif, je pense que je vais passer ma troupe aux Nutritive & Health, je vous dirai ce que ça donne !
> Est-ce que l'une d'entre vous a testé sur un vieux chien ? Car j'ai ma fifille de 11 ans 1/2 qui a tendance à faire un peu de grassouille donc je sais pas si ce serait une bonne chose de changer ou si je la laisse aux Senior (autre gamme de la même marque), en sachant qu'elle a quelques pellicules, poil pas top top (à cause des croquettes ???)


Si besoin de maigrir et/ou senior =) Nutrivet instinct Ditetetic & care
Pour le poil/peau/pellicules ça vient surement des croquettes, mais si tu veux quelque chose de vraiment excellent pour cela, prends l'huile de saumon sauvage nutrivet disponible sur zooplus !




> Taysa ne mange que certaines friandises   tout ce qui est fumé deja non, apres c'est suivant ses humeurs dlnc  j'en ai eu marre d'acheter plur finir par y donner parceque madame n'en  veut plus donc maintenant je prend uniquement les valeurs sures ^^ 
> 
> oui je sais mais je voulais test purizon poisson


Platinum ou gosbits ce n'est pas fumé, je suis certain que Taysa aimerait.
Quant  à Purizon me suis trompé ça fait pas la même taille que Cotecnica c'est  plus petit (un peu comme TOTW en un peu plus gros), donc peut-être que  tu pourrais tester et voir si elle aime  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Taysa, comment tu arrives à brosser les dents de tes chiens ? Moi j'ai acheté du dentifrice V*rbac "goût poulet" (so glamour !). Eh bien,* à part me bouffer le dentifrice*, ils ne se laissent pas faire mes morpions !


Oui quand j'arrive sur les dents, le doigtier est vide aussi  ::

----------


## Macao

> tu as page 198 une liste de marques, si tu lis ces dernières pages on parle bcp de maxima (apparemment une des meilleures que je test actuellement), gosbi, nutrivet insctinct... acana, orijen, Est ce que ton chien est difficile ?? cela dépend aussi du budget que tu réserves niveau croquettes


Merci beaucoup! je suis allée voir hier soir. ce n'est pas pour moi, mais pour moncopan, qui a sa chienne chez ses parents depuis qu'elle est née. On va surement la reprendre pour des raison X et Y. Comme depuis qu'on a notre chaton, je lui achète des bonnes croquettes, il veut faire pareil pour sa chienne! Ses parents lui achètent du LECLERC! la chienne a pris trop de kilo vu que la chienne reste enfermé toute la sainte journée, elle bouge plus......et je suppose que les croquettes se supermarché, ça doit être comme pour les chats, de la daube! 
Le truc c'est qu'il cherche au départ un petit conditionnement pour tester! et la plupart des marques vendent direcemnt 13kg....(nutrivet etc). Alors entre les autres, yavait ORIJEN et TASTE. Mais cette fois ci, ORIJEN, 2kg ça va durer 15jours a peine.......alors on a décidé de prendre les TASTE OF THE WILD en paquet de 6kg7! il n'y a pas le pourcentage de viande contrairement aux ORIJEN mais je me fie aux avis sur le site! On verra bien. Je souhaitais aussi trouver une marque sur ZOOPLUS car pour mon chat je commande tous las bas! SUr les autres site c'est soit plus cher, ou ya pas ce que je veux! Au moins c'est plus simple! 

Merci encore ! Je n'avais pas le temps de lire les 242 pages pour trouver une info!

----------


## Poupoune 73

taste of the wild c'est 65% de viande pour les gammes bison et canard et 55% de viande pour les gammes agneau et saumon. j'ai commencé ma quête de croquettes de qualité par cette marque aussi. attention les gammes à 65% ont des taux de minéraux trop élevés pour des chiens âgés et/ou avec pb réneaux (dixit Yen'z). mais sinon tu peux demander des échantillons chez croqadom ou nourrir comme la nature et sûrement d'autres.

----------


## sam37

> Le problème des chondroprotecteurs en pharmacie est qu'ils sont prévus et donc dosés pour humains, il faut savoir exactement ce que peut prendre son animal par rapport à son poids, car si on donne la même quantité à un chien de 10 kgs que ce qui est prévu pour un humain de 75 kgs il va y avoir un souci...
> + 1 pour l'ostéopathe et l'harpagophytum que l'on trouve dans le cartimax pour exemple.


Oui effectivement... Pour moi c'est assez facile car mon chien faisant presque 40 kilos, je divise tout par deux...
Sinon, j'avais une question: quand on commande sur nourrir comme la nature, ça prend combien de temps pour arriver? J'ai fait une commande hier...

Taysa, tu bosses à la compagnie des croquettes?

----------


## YenZ

Généralement c'est très rapide, 24 à 48 h max ! (jours ouvrés bien sur)
Si tu as fait une commande hier elle arrivera demain ou mercredi au maximum normalement !
Taysa bosse plus ou moins pour LCDC, elle connait bien le gérant (Fred) et l'aide plus ou moins à ce que j'ai compris mais elle t'expliquera ça mieux que moi  ::

----------


## pomku

> Oui quand j'arrive sur les dents, le doigtier est vide aussi


Ah, toi aussi ?  ::  Ils se sont passé le mot  nos poilus ?  ::

----------


## Taysa

YenZ a bien repondu lol  :Smile:  
comme me dis Fred je suis sa VRP de luxe lol, nan en fait je connais tous ses produits par coeur, j'ai une certaine liste de clients qui ne passe que par moi je sers de depot - vente en fait pour fred je n'en tire aucune benefice c'est un tres bon ami et je prend plaisir a l'aider  :Smile:  


Pour ma part taysa ne mange plus les maxima par contre les josera balance a ganja elle se jette dessus :| je pense que c'est du a la taille des croquettes  alors je vais opter pour des petites ! 
Je vais regarder les friandises dont tu parles YenZ ca lui changera des oreilles en ce moment elle pange que ca en friandises la garce

----------


## Macao

> taste of the wild c'est 65% de viande pour les gammes bison et canard et 55% de viande pour les gammes agneau et saumon. j'ai commencé ma quête de croquettes de qualité par cette marque aussi. attention les gammes à 65% ont des taux de minéraux trop élevés pour des chiens âgés et/ou avec pb réneaux (dixit Yen'z). mais sinon tu peux demander des échantillons chez croqadom ou nourrir comme la nature et sûrement d'autres.


En fait j'ai écrit trop vie et après réflexion, je pense que je vais peut-être prendre les MAXIMA comme conseillées également. car il est vrai que les TOTW ne sont pas régulèrement disponibles c'est plus que saoulant! En plus les maxima ont l'air moins chère déjà! C'est vrai que j'aurais préféré pouvoir commander sur ZOOPLUS ainsi ça augmente nos point cadeaux mais bon.....je me tate! En plus sur ZOO+ ya pas la variété agneau et saumon il ! Je ne pense pas que sa chienne ait des soucis urinaire , mais bon elle a 6ans! Ce qui serait le mieux? je ne sais pas! Je vais voir ce soir! c'est lui qui décidera!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## loupiote

Bonjour  :Smile: 




J'ai lu un peu en diagonale le nombre impressionnant de pages de cette rubrique et comme je vois que vous êtes calés sur le sujet, j'aimerais si possible avoir vos avis. Impossible d'en avoir un auprès de mon véto en ce qui concerne l'alimentation, il ne jure que par les croquettes Hills... dont je ne veux pas.
J'ai un petit colley de 4 mois. A son arrivée à la maison, je lui ai donné la même alimentation que chez l'éleveur, càd Proplan chiot saumon-riz. Mais bien qu'il n'ait pas de problèmes de digestion ni intestinaux avec ces croquettes, je préfère les éviter... pour toutes les raisons que vous devinez bien je suppose. Et donc lui donner des croquettes sans céréales.
J'hésite entre des Orijen puppy et des TOTW high prairie puppy.


Orijen puppy :


COMPOSITION GARANTIE
Protéines brutes (min.)	40.0%
Matières grasses brutes (min.)	20.0%
Fibres brutes (max)	3.0%
Humidité (max)	10.0%
Calcium (min./max.)	1.5% / 1.7%
Phosphore (min./max.)	1.2% / 1.4%
Acides gras oméga 6 (min.)	3.0%
Acides gras oméga-3 (min.)	1.2%
DHA (min.)	0.6%
EPA (min.)	0.3%
AA (min.)	0.1%
Glucides(max)	20%
Cendres (max)	7.5%
Taurine (min.)	0.35%
Glucosamine (min.)	1500 mg/kg
Chondroïtine (min.)	1200 mg/kg
Microorganisme (min.)	120M ufc/kg
ph	5.2


PLANTES
Racine de chicorée	700 mg/kg
Racine de réglisse	500 mg/kg
Racine d'angélique	350 mg/kg
Fenugrec	350 mg/kg
Fleurs de souci	350 mg/kg
Fenouil doux	350 mg/kg
Feuilles de menthe poivrée	300 mg/kg
Fleurs de camomille	300 mg/kg
Racine de pissenlit	150 mg/kg
Sarriette	150 mg/kg


VITAMINES
Vitamine A	16 kIU/kg
Vitamine D3	1 kIU/kg
Vitamine E	400 IU/kg
Vitamine B1	0.9 mg/kg
Vitamine B12	0.5 mg/kg
Thiamine	55mg/kg
Riboflavine	48 mg/kg
Niacine	465 mg/kg
Acide pantothénique (B5)	50 mg/kg
Pyridoxine (B6)	40 mg/kg
Biotine	1.05 mg/kg
Acide folique	5.5 mg/kg
Choline	2750 mg/kg
Acide ascorbique	55 mg/kg
Bêta-carotène	0.44 mg/kg


ACIDES AMINÉS
Taurine	0.35%
Lysine	2.45%
Tryptophane	0.38%
Thréonine	1.5%
Tyrosine	0.98%
Méthionine	0.8%
Isoleucine	1.5%
Leucine	2.9%
Valine	1.85%
Arginine	2.2%
Phénylalanine	1.6%
Histidine	0.8%
Cystine	0.35%
Acide glutamique	missing


MINÉRAUX
Sodium	0.4%
Chlorure	0.64%
Potassium	0.77%
Magnésium	0.1%
Soufre	0.4%
Magnésium	27 mg/kg
Cobalt	0.47 mg/kg
Sélénium	0.9 mg/kg
Fer	240 mg/kg
Zinc	200 mg/kg
Cuivre	26 mg/kg
Iode	18 mg/kg






TOTW puppy :


Cette formule sans grain fournit de l'énergie digestible et une excellente nutrition pour votre chiot en pleine croissance. Fabriqué avec de vrais viandes rôties et d'un mélange de sources de protéines, cette formule offre une sensation chaleureuse goût à nul autre pareil. Fruits et légumes fournir des antioxydants naturels pour aider à soutenir un mode de vie sain. Votre chiot a envie d'un goût de la nature. Allez-y et donnez-lui un. Protéines: minimum 28%, matières grasses: 17% minimum de calcium: 1,4%, alimentée; Phosphore: 1,0%, nourrisCalories: 3656 kcal / kg (364 kcal / tasse) Énergie métabolisable calculée sacs disponibles en £ 5, £ 15, £ 30 et


Ingrédients
Bison, farine d'agneau, pommes de terre douces, les produits d'œufs, protéines de pois, petits pois, pommes de terre, huile de canola, purée de tomates, rôti de cerf, le bison grillé, graines de lin, fibre de pomme de terre, arôme naturel, farine de poisson de mer, huile de saumon (source de DHA ), sel, chlorure de choline, racine de chicorée séchée, extrait de yucca schidigera, tomates, bleuets, framboises, produit séché Enterococcus faecium fermentation, produit séché par fermentation de Lactobacillus acidophilus, produit de fermentation séché Lactobacillus casei, produit séché par fermentation de Lactobacillus plantarum, extrait sec fermentation de Trichoderma longibrachiatum , supplément de vitamine E, protéinate de fer, protéinate de zinc, protéinate de cuivre, le sulfate ferreux, le sulfate de zinc, sulfate de cuivre, l'iodure de potassium, mononitrate de thiamine (vitamine B1), protéinate de manganèse, oxyde de manganèse, l'acide ascorbique, vitamine A, la biotine, la niacine, pantothénate de calcium, le sulfate de manganèse, sélénite de sodium, chlorhydrate de pyridoxine (vitamine B6), supplément de vitamine B12, la riboflavine (vitamine B2), vitamine D, acide folique.


Analyse garantie


Protéines brutes	28,0%	Minimum
Matières grasses brutes	17,0%	Minimum
Fibres brutes	5,0%	Maximum
Humidité	10,0%	Maximum
Zinc	150 mg / kg	Minimum
Sélénium	0,4 mg / kg	Minimum
Vitamine E	175 UI / kg	Minimum
Oméga-6 acides gras *	2,8%	Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids *	0,3%	Minimum
DHA (acide docosahexaénoïque) *	0,05%	Minimum






par exemple, le taux de protéines chez TOTW n'est-il pas trop bas (plus bas que ds la gamme adulte, ce ne devrait pas être le contraire ??) et celui chez Orijen n'est-il pas trop haut trop haut ?
A force de lire des avis à droite à gauche, je ne sais plus quoi penser. Certains disent que par ex, les TOTW adulte conviennent mieux pour un chiot car plus riche en protéines. Il y a sûrement d'autres éléments à prendre en compte dans la composition des croquettes avant de faire un choix mais je ne m'y connais pas, donc j'aimerais savoir ce que vous en pensez, ce que vous conseilleriez pour un chiot de 4 mois de race moyenne.

Merci pour vos réponses  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Pour ma part je ne donne jamais de sans cereales a un chiot de moins de 10mois. 
Je prefere un bon avec cereales du style gosbi

----------


## YenZ

loupiote : tu as tout à fait raison TOTW puppy n'est pas assez riche, et c'est plutôt les gammes "adultes" ou aussi plutôt appelées "all life stages" (mais bcp de minéraux et cendres) qui conviendraient mieux à un chiot que celles prévues exprès pour des chiots.
Entre Orijen et TOTW je préfère largement Orijen (qui n'est pas trop élevé), mais tu risques d'avoir un problème sur ce type de marques, d'une part il y eu un un incendie au Canada chez championpetfoods (qui fait Orijen/Acana), du coup déjà que la marque est souvent en rupture chez nous, alors vu le problème actuel il risque d'y avoir de grosses ruptures pendant quelques mois.
TOTW c'est souvent en rupture aussi car ça vient des USA, et vu que c'est victime de son succès tu devrais penser à t'orienter vers autre chose.

Tu as quelques autres bons choix, de préférence :

Nutrivet Instinct Growth & nutrients sur zooplus.be au moins cher
Cotecnica Maxiima Puppy sur NCLN ou LCDC

ou éventuellement
Applaws chiots sur medicanimal 
Purizon (sur zooplus)
Farrado (sur seulementnaturel ou arden grange)
Nutram grain free (sur pets-animalia)

Si taysa dit qu'elle ne donnerait pas du sans céréales à un chiot c'est parce que certains ont des croissances rapides avec ce type de croquettes, pas tous non plus, si tu as un chiot de grande race fais attention à ce que le rapport Ca/P soit le plus faible possible, Purizon est pas mal pour cela, Applaws aussi de mémoire.
Sinon en croquettes avec céréales, Gosbi, Acana céréales, paltinum, Natyka sont des alternatives intéressantes  ::

----------


## loupiote

D'abord, merci Taysa et YenZ pour vos réponses rapides !  :Smile: 

A force de lire un peu partout, j'ai constaté effectivement que beaucoup se plaignaient que orijen et TOTW étaient souvent en rupture de stock, c'est vrai que c'est embêtant. Alors j'ai cherché (j'habite en Belgique) et j'ai trouvé le site d'un petit fournisseur belge qui propose les Orijen, TOTW, Acana, Markus Mulhe, Wolfsblut (dans toutes les variétés en tout cas pour orijen et TOTW). Et ils ne sont pas en rupture de stock quand partout ailleurs les orijen et TOTW l'étaient. Par ex, stock d'orijen jusqu'en février 2013, stock de TOTW jusqu'en juillet 2013. Je ne sais pas si je peux donner le nom du site ? mais peut-être que ça peut intéresser d'autres personnes, ils livrent hors Belgique aussi.

Mon chiot est un colley, c'est plutôt considéré comme une race de taille moyenne ça non ? Je ne sais pas si ça change quelque chose ? 
Orijen puppy conviendrait pour le rapport Ca/P ?
Ou bien je m'oriente d'office vers Gosbi ou une des meilleures que tu as citées, YenZ ? (Nutrivet ou Maxima ?)

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## loupiote

J'ai posé la question sur le site NCLN par rapport au TOTW et leur taux de protéines plus bas pour les puppy que pour les adultes, voici ce qu'on m'a répondu (ils sont rapides  :Smile: ) :

_En pratique , je peux vous rassurer , les deux références TOTW  peuvent convenir , même si je trouve très surprenant en effet de la part du fabricant de sortir un PUPPY moins riche qu'un 'adulte' , je trouve cela incohérent mais le fabricant ne donne pas d'explication !!

Si j'ai un conseil à vous donner, tournez vous vers le MAXIMA GRAIN FREE qui est un produit de la même catégorie, sans céréale et viande largement majoritaire, vous aurez un résultat au moins aussi bon qu'avec TOTW , voire meilleure sur l'appétence et la qualité de selle.
__Si votre chiot a 4 mois le Maxima grain free adult sera assez riche , point besoin du Puppy_ .
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...123ma29m3.html

Pour les Maxima, ça rejoint donc ce que tu dis, YenZ  :Smile: 

Va falloir que je me décide et que je commande, mais....  :Confused:

----------


## loupiote

Encore moi  :: 

Je lis, je fouille... et je reprends un avis de Taysa qui me conforterait pour les maxima :




> Dans tous les cas comme dis precedemment dans les autres pages on ne donne pas de orijen a un chiot en croissance. 
> 
> 
> Poska je te conseille de prendre une bonne croquette adulte tout simplement, pas d'orijen ni totw beaucoup trop riche d'entree de jeu ca lui ferait plus de mal que de bien.






> Honnetement je conseille et reconseille MAXIMA COTECNICA ! 
> Il part comme des petits pains, des retours positif uniquement, des grands chiens de sport sont en train d'y passer aussi fin franchement moi je suis bluffer par la croquette (surtout a ce prix la) !


Mais euhh, des puppy ou des adulte (comme conseillé par NCLN) ?

... merci  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Fahn

Si la marque propose des Puppy, prends les Puppy, j'imagine qu'elles doivent tout de même être plus adaptées à un chiot que la gamme adulte.

----------


## loupiote

Oui mais crotte ! NCLN ne livre pas en Belgique et LCDC non plus.

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Fahn

A moins que tu commandes en très grosses quantités.
Sinon, Zooplus livre en Belgique, mais tu ne trouveras pas cette marque. Par contre tu y trouves Nutrivet, qui est une très bonne marque.

----------


## Taysa

Effectivement on ne livre pas en belgique, te reste plus qu'a farfouiller sur le net il existe d'autres revendeurs surement en belgique !
Prend bien par contre le MAXIMA COTECNICA GRAIN FREE car ils ont des sous gammes avec cereales plus que bof

----------


## loupiote

Je fouille, je fouille mais je ne trouve pas  :Frown: 

Au cas où il n'y aurait pas de revendeurs en Belgique, je penche alors pour les nutrivet 
Mais je ne comprends pas leur tableau de quantités à donner :

*Quantités recommandées par le producteur, par animal en g/jour P : Puppy - J : Junior - A : Adult

Poids/kg
1-3
3-5
5-10
10-20
20-40
40-60
60-80

<2,5
P 25-35
P 35-50
P 50-100
P 100-150
P150-230
P 230-310
-

2,5
P 45-65
P 65-80
P 100-150
P 150-270
J 270-400
J 400-560
-

4
P 50-70
P 70-85
P 110-150
J 180-300
J 300-470
J 470-620
-

6
J 60-80
J 80-95
J 120-160
J 170-290
J 280-460
J 450-600
J 500-710

12
A 70-85
A 85-115
A 85-180
A 150-280
A 300-370
J 520-620
J 480-690

18
A 70-85
A 85-115
A 85-180
A 150-280
A 290-490
A 510-630
J 510-730

24
A 70-85
A 85-115
A 85-180
A 150-280
A 280-480
A 510-620
A 670-810


*

Mon chiot a 4 mois et pèse 14 kg, il ne devrait donc avoir que de 180 à 300 gr ?

----------


## Fahn

A combien est-il actuellement, en gr/jour?

----------


## Taysa

Nutrivet je trouve ca cher  ::  50€ les 12kg outch quoi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ouais mais en fait j'oublie que je paye pas les memes prix que vous aussi  ::

----------


## loupiote

360 gr/jour au moins. Mais ce sont des crocbeurk proplan puppy.
mais quand je compare avec les quantités préconisées par TOTW puppy par exemple, c'est 350 à 465 gr
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...ionschiots.pdf

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Mon chiot a 4 mois et pèse 14 kg, il ne devrait donc avoir que de 180 à 300 gr ?


Oui voilà, pour 14 kg 220 g par jour à peu près.

énergie métabolisable :
totw chiot : 3656 kcal/kg
nutrivet intinct chiot : 4290 kcal / kg
meilleure densité énergétique >> ration réduite.

EDIT - la différence me semblait quand même importante du coup j'ai refait les calculs ils ont du se planter un chouilla, il faut compter 330 g / jour à 4 mois et 14 kg.

----------


## loupiote

Oups, 73 gr dans sa gamelle 3x/jour au lieu de 120 gr, il va tirer une drôle de tête, le loulou  :: 

Les Nutrivet sont aussi peut-être plus rassasiantes ?

----------


## Fahn

Elles sont plus rassasiantes que les croquettes type RC, PP, donc même en diminuant sa ration, tu verras qu'il n'aura pas faim entre ses gamelles  ::

----------


## loupiote

> Oui voilà, pour 14 kg 220 g par jour à peu près.
> 
> énergie métabolisable :
> totw chiot : 3656 kcal/kg
> nutrivet intinct chiot : 4290 kcal / kg
> meilleure densité énergétique >> ration réduite.
> 
> EDIT - la différence me semblait quand même importante du coup j'ai refait les calculs ils ont du se planter un chouilla, il faut compter 330 g / jour à 4 mois et 14 kg.


Merci MuzaRègne pour ces calculs !  :Smile: 
Vu comme ça, c'est en effet un peu mieux.
Je vois que dans les nutrivet , il y a des pois, haricots, lentilles. Je n'y connais rien, mais c'est pas un menu gaz-tronomique ça ?


Comme si le choix n'était déjà pas assez cornélien : connaissez-vous les Wolfsblut ?
http://www.wolfsblut.com/hundefutter...er-welpen.html


Gamme agneau : 

*Composition de*
l'agneau (26%), la viande d'agneau séchée (23%), riz entier (20%), de l'agneau gras, huile de saumon, germe de riz, les pommes, les poires, les framboises, les oeufs, extrait de yucca schidigera, Mannan-oligosaccharides (prébiotiques MOS), fructo- oligosaccharides (FOS prébiotique), la glucosamine, le sulfate de chondroïtine, minéraux et vitamines
*Additifs:*
Additifs alimentaires par kg: Vitamines: Vitamine A (sous forme d'acétate de rétinol) 23.000 UI, vitamine D3 (cholécalciférol) 1500 UI, vitamine E (comme alfatocopherol) 500 UI; oligo-éléments: Cuivre (sulfate de cuivre) 14,00 mg, calcium 1, 8 mg, 1,2 mg de phosphore

Brut
32%

Matières grasses brutes
18%

Cellulose brute
2,5%

Cendre
7,8%

Humidité:
10%

----------


## loupiote

J'ai envoyé un mail à NCLN pour être sûre qu'il ne livrait pas en Belgique.
Alors pour les p'tits belges intéressés par exemple par les croquettes MAXIMA COTECNICA GRAIN FREE, voici ce qu'ils m'ont répondu :

_A ce jour , nous livrons en Belgique avec GLS , mais le surcout est prohibitif , 20€ pour un colis jusqu'à 20 kg  .

Cependant d'ici 10 jours environ, nous allons proposer une solution de livraison en Belgique  soit sans surcoût , soit avec un surcoût minime par rapport à la France , ce sera par le biais de MONDIAL RELAY , cette possibilité sera donc bientôt en place ...un peu de patience , merci !_


Au stade où j'en suis, soit je commande rapidement des Nutrivet Instinct Growth & Nutrients chez Zooplus, soit j'attends une dizaine de jours pour les Maxima. j'hésite.
Hésiter ou ne pas hésiter, là est la question. Ou peut-être pas ?  :Smile: 

En attendant, déjà un grand merci à tous pour vos avis et conseils avisés !  ::

----------


## Fahn

Si tu comptes de toute manière donner les Maxima, autant ne pas commencer les Nutrivet, tu vas devoir faire une première transition, puis une seconde, et changer de marque en peu de temps comme ça, c'est pas top je trouve.

----------


## loupiote

Non non, j'hésite entre ces 2 marques et si je me décide pour l'une des deux, ce n'est pas dans l'idée de changer une dizaine de jours plus tard. Je changerais éventuellement mais beaucoup plus tard si je constatais des problèmes de diarrhées qui persisteraient bien après l'étape transition.
Il y a aussi que je suis pressée d'en finir avec les  ::  proplan.

Merci Fahn  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

Dans ce cas, le choix t'appartient  ::

----------


## Suzanne

Bonjour, 

Que pensez-vous des croquettes DLG (Dog Lovers Gold), sans céréales ? Pas celle au poisson, les autres. Jens, je pourrais avoir ton avis ? Merci d'avance à tous  :Smile:

----------


## Marmotte73

Salut,

Je vous rejoins dans vos interrogations chiots.
On vient d'adopter une chienne de 5 mois Terre Neuve / Labrador (supposé, en tous cas, elle me fait penser à un terre neuve miniature). Elle pèse 25 kg.
Actuellement aux PP (elle sort du refuge aujourdhui même). Du coup, on a eu une "offre" en sortant du refuge . un sac de 4 kg de PP. Je vais profiter de ce sac pour faire une transition.

Je suis paumée parce que :
- Je ne sais pas si je dois la considérer comme un chiot grande taille ?
- Comment choisir des croquettes chiot dignes de ce nom ?
- Comment les doser ?

J'ai parcouru les pages précédentes, mais j'arrive pas vraiment à voir. 
(du coup, désolée, si vous répétez).

Merci,

----------


## MuzaRègne

Suzanne : vu en vitesse, ça a l'air bien, pas du niveau de orijen etc - on reste à 29.5 % de glucides quand même - mais plus que correct. Par contre pas d'info sur le calcium et le phosphore, à voir donc, ça peut tout changer ...

MArmotte : oui à 5 mois 25 kg >> grande race, donc, teneur en protéines élevée (minimum 30%) comme tous les chiots, mais moins de matière grasse, et bien surveiller la prise de poids qui ne doit pas être trop rapide, quitte à dimimuer la ration, le chiot doit grandir maigre. D'autre part très important, un rapport phosphocalcique ( Ca / P ) à 1.2 maximum, avec un taux de Ca le plus proche de 1% possible.

----------


## YenZ

> D'abord, merci Taysa et YenZ pour vos réponses rapides ! 
> 
> A force de lire un peu partout, j'ai constaté effectivement que beaucoup se plaignaient que orijen et TOTW étaient souvent en rupture de stock, c'est vrai que c'est embêtant. Alors j'ai cherché (j'habite en Belgique) et j'ai trouvé le site d'un petit fournisseur belge qui propose les Orijen, TOTW, Acana, Markus Mulhe, Wolfsblut (dans toutes les variétés en tout cas pour orijen et TOTW). Et ils ne sont pas en rupture de stock quand partout ailleurs les orijen et TOTW l'étaient. Par ex, stock d'orijen jusqu'en février 2013, stock de TOTW jusqu'en juillet 2013. Je ne sais pas si je peux donner le nom du site ? mais peut-être que ça peut intéresser d'autres personnes, ils livrent hors Belgique aussi.
> 
> Mon chiot est un colley, c'est plutôt considéré comme une race de taille moyenne ça non ? Je ne sais pas si ça change quelque chose ? 
> Orijen puppy conviendrait pour le rapport Ca/P ?
> Ou bien je m'oriente d'office vers Gosbi ou une des meilleures que tu as citées, YenZ ? (Nutrivet ou Maxima ?)
> 
> Merci


Nutrivet ou Maxima sera un bon choix, soit tu attends que NCLN livre en belgique et tu reste sur maxima, soit tu pars directement sur Nutrivet sur zooplus.be




> Merci MuzaRègne pour ces calculs ! 
> Vu comme ça, c'est en effet un peu mieux.
> Je vois que dans les nutrivet , il y a des pois, haricots, lentilles. Je n'y connais rien, mais c'est pas un menu gaz-tronomique ça ?
> 
> 
> Comme si le choix n'était déjà pas assez cornélien : connaissez-vous les Wolfsblut ?
> http://www.wolfsblut.com/hundefutter...er-welpen.html
> 
> 
> ...


Oui Wolfsblut est dispo sur nourriture-chien-chat (voir page 198) et c'est pas mal, tout dépend des gammes, faut voir la compo en détails.




> J'ai envoyé un mail à NCLN pour être sûre qu'il ne livrait pas en Belgique.
> Alors pour les p'tits belges intéressés par exemple par les croquettes MAXIMA COTECNICA GRAIN FREE, voici ce qu'ils m'ont répondu :
> 
> _A ce jour , nous livrons en Belgique avec GLS , mais le surcout est prohibitif , 20€ pour un colis jusqu'à 20 kg  .
> 
> Cependant d'ici 10 jours environ, nous allons proposer une solution de livraison en Belgique  soit sans surcoût , soit avec un surcoût minime par rapport à la France , ce sera par le biais de MONDIAL RELAY , cette possibilité sera donc bientôt en place ...un peu de patience , merci !_
> 
> 
> Au stade où j'en suis, soit je commande rapidement des Nutrivet Instinct Growth & Nutrients chez Zooplus, soit j'attends une dizaine de jours pour les Maxima. j'hésite.
> ...


A toi de voir, mais choisis un aliment et reste-y car changer l'alimentation régulièrement n'est pas conseillé, t'as qu'à partir sur un truc et si ça passe pas alors tu pourras choisir l'autre  :: 
Faut aussi comparer niveau tarifs combien ça te ferait le maxima + port sur ncln, et nutrivet sur zooplus qui est à bons prix et dispo tout le temps.




> Bonjour, 
> 
> Que pensez-vous des croquettes DLG (Dog Lovers Gold), sans céréales ? Pas celle au poisson, les autres. Jens, je pourrais avoir ton avis ? Merci d'avance à tous


Très bon choix mais très très cher (68€/13kgs), il y a aussi bine et même mieux pour moins cher en sans céréales.




> Salut,
> 
> Je vous rejoins dans vos interrogations chiots.
> On vient d'adopter une chienne de 5 mois Terre Neuve / Labrador (supposé, en tous cas, elle me fait penser à un terre neuve miniature). Elle pèse 25 kg.
> Actuellement aux PP (elle sort du refuge aujourdhui même). Du coup, on a eu une "offre" en sortant du refuge . un sac de 4 kg de PP. Je vais profiter de ce sac pour faire une transition.
> 
> Je suis paumée parce que :
> - Je ne sais pas si je dois la considérer comme un chiot grande taille ?
> - Comment choisir des croquettes chiot dignes de ce nom ?
> ...


MuzaRègne a tout dit, on a déjà abordé le sujet en détails sur les pages précédentes, peut-être 30 pages en arrière, en gros rapport Ca/P le plus proche de 1 avec des taux de minéraux réduits, Purizon par exemple, ou Nutrivet dietetic & care, et oui c'est un chiot de grande taille, 25 kgs à 5 mois il fait donc partie des grands chiens.

----------


## Marmotte73

Merci,
Le problème est que je viens seulement de trouver comment aller sur une page particulière...
Je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait utiliser des croquettes "light" pour des chiots (ex : Nutrivet dietetic & care). 
A terme je comptais lui donner des Maxima Grain Free mais elles ont un rapport Ca/P assez élevé je trouve.
Après quand je lis la réponse de NCLN, je me dis que ca pourrait aller...
Je suis paumée !
Du coup, ce serait des croquettes "junior" jusqu'à 1 an ? 2 ? Comment rationner ? Genre son poids actuel, son poids estimé à l'age adulte (là j'ai un souci, j'en sais fischtrement rien !!)

----------


## Taysa

Bon bah perso vient de commander orijen senior pour taysa on verra bien.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour calculer la ration pour un chiot en croissance quand on utilise un aliment adulte, tu choisis la ration correspondant à un adulte du poids qu'elle fait, et tu multiplies par un coefficient selon son âge : en gros, à 2 mois coefficient 2, qui diminue progressivement pour arriver à 1 quand la croissance est finie. En gros là pour un grand chien et à 4 mois, coefficient 1.75.

----------


## Poupoune 73

un petit hs à loupiote: attention au vermifuge chez les colleys!
VERMIFUGE prof********* : MORTEL POUR COLLEYS ET CROISES COL

----------


## YenZ

> Merci,
> Le problème est que je viens seulement de trouver comment aller sur une page particulière...
> Je ne pensais pas qu'il fallait utiliser des croquettes "light" pour des chiots (ex : Nutrivet dietetic & care). 
> A terme je comptais lui donner des Maxima Grain Free mais elles ont un rapport Ca/P assez élevé je trouve.
> Après quand je lis la réponse de NCLN, je me dis que ca pourrait aller...
> Je suis paumée !
> Du coup, ce serait des croquettes "junior" jusqu'à 1 an ? 2 ? Comment rationner ? Genre son poids actuel, son poids estimé à l'age adulte (là j'ai un souci, j'en sais fischtrement rien !!)


Ce ne sont pas vraiment des croquettes "light" en fait tout cela est plutôt marketing, c'est juste des croquettes un peu moins grasses et avec un peu moins de minéraux, donc à priori plus adaptées aux "seniors", mais vu qu'un chiot de grande race doit avoir peu de gras et un rapport Ca/P faible ça pourrait convenir, en effet maxima a un rapport Ca/P trop important.
Sinon Purizon dispo chez zooplus pourrait aussi convenir, tu peux garder ces croquettes jusqu'à environ ses 1 an à 1 an et demi.

----------


## loupiote

> un petit hs à loupiote: attention au vermifuge chez les colleys!
> VERMIFUGE prof********* : MORTEL POUR COLLEYS ET CROISES COL



Oui en effet ! ne t'inquiète pas, je suis au courant, ayant 2 colleys...  :Smile: 
Les antiparasitaires de la famille des avermectines et les antidiarrhées  à base de lopéramide, les anesthésiants aussi.

Merci de le rappeler !  :Smile:

----------


## loupiote

> Bon bah perso vient de commander orijen senior pour taysa on verra bien.



Tu diras ce que tu en penses ? enfin, ce que ton chien en pense  :Smile: 
J'y pensais aussi pour ma chienne de 12 ans. Bien que le prix des orijen... presque 80 € pour un sac de 13,5 kg...
Ou les Croquettes Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic & Care.





> Nutrivet ou Maxima sera un bon choix, soit tu attends que NCLN livre en belgique et tu reste sur maxima, soit tu pars directement sur Nutrivet sur zooplus.be


Ce sera Nutrivet Instinct Growth & Nutrients.

Merci YenZ !!

----------


## Taysa

Le orijen senior via le zooplus espagnol ca me l'a sorti a 51.36€  ::

----------


## loupiote

Aaaaahhhh oui, là ça vaut le coup !!

Je viens d'aller voir, elles sont maintenant à 56,99. Bon, ça, pas grave. Seulement y en a plus avant 3 semaines  :: .

----------


## Suzanne

Merci de ta réponse, MuzaRègne !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci à toutes qui m'ont répondu, d'ailleurs  :Big Grin:

----------


## m.b.

C'est moi ou les quantités journalières conseillé par purizon sont "énormes" ? Je pensais qu'en donnant des croquettes de qualité on en donnait moins ? Bon après je sais qu'il ne faut pas s'y fier mais bon...
Je comparais avec les profine, pour mon chien de trente kilos, profine conseille 275 g par jours et là purizon 377 g.

----------


## Taysa

Comment ca y'en a plus j'ai commander cette nuit ?! Ou allrs j'ai pris le dernier XD

----------


## MuzaRègne

Si vous voulez calculer les rations, pour vérifier quand les indications du fabricant vous semblent bizarres, la formule pour chien adulte à l'entretien  :

*Ration en g/jour = 132 x (Pv^0.75) x 1000 / EM*

avec :
Pv = poids vif du chien; Pv^0.75 = poids vif exposant 0.75
EM = énergie métabolisable de l'aliment, en kcal par kg d'aliment

----------


## loupiote

> Comment ca y'en a plus j'ai commander cette nuit ?! Ou allrs j'ai pris le dernier XD


pfff, quel bol !!  profites-en, joue au loto !  :Big Grin:

----------


## loupiote

> Pv = poids vif du chien; Pv^0.75 = poids vif exposant 0.75


Et poids mort = 0 croquette  :: 



Mais voilà un calcul bien utile, ceci dit  :Smile: 
Et comment fais-tu le calcul pour un chiot ? En prenant le poids qu'il aura adulte ?
Ou bien l'exposant est plus élevé ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Non on applique juste un coefficient, pour un chiot de 2 mois = coeff 2, et ensuite ça dimine progressivement jusqu'à 1 quand il a atteint son poids adulte, donc en fonction du format, c'est plus ou moins tôt :
 *Croissance*
10 à 40% du poids adulte
41 à 50% du poids adulte
51 à 70% du poids adulte
71 à            99% du poids adulte
 *Coefficient*
2
1.75
1.5
1.25

----------


## m.b.

> Si vous voulez calculer les rations, pour vérifier quand les indications du fabricant vous semblent bizarres, la formule pour chien adulte à l'entretien  :
> 
> *Ration en g/jour = 132 x (Pv^0.75) x 1000 / EM*
> 
> avec :
> Pv = poids vif du chien; Pv^0.75 = poids vif exposant 0.75
> EM = énergie métabolisable de l'aliment, en kcal par kg d'aliment


Pour ma part, sans exemple, je ne pourrais pas comprendre :/
Tu peux me montrer la formule avec un chien de 30kg par exemple pour que je puisse faire la même chose avec mes autres chiens ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

La première chose à faire, c'est trouver l'énergie métabolisable de l'aliment choisi : en général c'est indiqué sur la doc, et même sur les sacs, bon je trouve pas pour le Purizon poulet poisson, je l'ai calculée et donc cet aliment apporte 4090 kcal/kg.
Ensuite tu sors la calculette windows et tu la mets en mode scientifique pour avoir les exposants (touche "x exposant y" : pour faire 30^0.75 tu tapes 30 "x exposant y" 0.75 ).

Et donc, pour un chien de 30 kg :
Ration = 132 x (30^0.75) x 1000 / 4090 = 413.7 g / jour

Et donc la ration théorique c'est même plus que ce qu'ils recommandent.
Par contre une ration de 275 g pour un chien de 30 kg ça voudrait dire que l'aliment a une énergie métabolisable de 6153 kcal/kg, et ça c'est pas possible ... bizarre.

----------


## m.b.

Bon d'accord, merci pour ton explication ! Ya rien qui va donc.

----------


## YenZ

Bon bah j'ai fait le calcul avec excel, moi ça me donne des rations à environ 170gr/jour pour mon jack de 8 kgs (125 pour Faya qui fait 6 kgs alors qu'elle en mange 90) alors qu'il en mange réellement entre 115 et 125, soi une EM d'environ 5200 donc pour moi ce calcul est un peu étrange 

A choisir je préfère me fier à 10/12gr/kg/jour (ou 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme) pour un adulte, 30gr/kg/jour pour un chiot, et entre 4 mois et âge adulte baisser progressivement de 30 à 20 puis 10gr/kg/jour (bien sur ce n'est qu'une moyenne), tout dépend aussi de la race, dépense énergétique, certains brûlent tout, d'autres pas etc... Et les recommandations plous moins farfelues des fabricants

----------


## m.b.

> Bon bah j'ai fait le calcul avec excel, moi ça me donne des rations à environ 170gr/jour pour mon jack de 8 kgs (125 pour Faya qui fait 6 kgs alors qu'elle en mange 90) alors qu'il en mange réellement entre 115 et 125, soi une EM d'environ 5200 donc pour moi ce calcul est un peu étrange 
> 
> *A choisir je préfère me fier à 10/12gr/kg/jour (ou 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme) pour un adulte*, 30gr/kg/jour pour un chiot, et entre 4 mois et âge adulte baisser progressivement de 30 à 20 puis 10gr/kg/jour (bien sur ce n'est qu'une moyenne), tout dépend aussi de la race, dépense énergétique, certains brûlent tout, d'autres pas etc... Et les recommandations plous moins farfelues des fabricants


Oui c'est ce qu'on m'avait expliqué ici et sur d'autre site, ca me semble plus approprié parce que là si je me lance bientôt dans les purizon, s'il faut que je lui donne plus de 400 gr c'est pas la peine, il va devenir énorme. 
Surtout qu'on m'avait croquette de qualité = moins de croquettes à donner.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon bah j'ai fait le calcul avec excel, moi ça me donne des rations à environ 170gr/jour pour mon jack de 8 kgs (125 pour Faya qui fait 6 kgs alors qu'elle en mange 90) alors qu'il en mange réellement entre 115 et 125, soi une EM d'environ 5200 donc pour moi ce calcul est un peu étrange 
> 
> *A choisir je préfère me fier à 10/12gr/kg/jour (ou 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme) pour un adulte*, 30gr/kg/jour pour un chiot, et entre 4 mois et âge adulte baisser progressivement de 30 à 20 puis 10gr/kg/jour (bien sur ce n'est qu'une moyenne), tout dépend aussi de la race, dépense énergétique, certains brûlent tout, d'autres pas etc... Et les recommandations plous moins farfelues des fabricants


Oui c'est ce qu'on m'avait expliqué ici et sur d'autre site, ca me semble plus approprié parce que là si je me lance bientôt dans les purizon, s'il faut que je lui donne plus de 400 gr c'est pas la peine, il va devenir énorme. 
Surtout qu'on m'avait croquette de qualité = moins de croquettes à donner.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bah écoutez je sais pas d'où vous tenez vos 1 à 1.2% du poids etc, c'est bien gentil mais ça ne tient pas du tout compte de la densité énergétique de l'aliment, mon équation ne vous plaît pas mais c'est pas moi qui l'ai inventée  ::  , hop recherche google rapide la première thèse véto de la liste :
Nous avons mis en évidence un très grand choix déquations mathématiques servant à
lexpression du BEE chez le chien et le chat. Cependant, parmi ces équations, il en existe
une très couramment utilisée et acceptée par toute la communauté scientifique :
Pour le chien, il sagit de léquation du NRC 1974 : BEE = 132*P (kg) ^0,75
kcalEM/jour
http://theses.vet-alfort.fr/telecharger.php?id=946


Dans la réalité de toute façon un chien sera rarement "pile dans les clous", la plupart des chiens sont en sous activité par rapport à la norme, il y a des coefficients à appliquer selon la race, le niveau d'activité ... faudrait que je voie sur l'ensemble de nos chiens au chenil tiens ce que ça donne en moyenne, les deux braques en tout cas je sais, nourries au nutrivet instinct énergie, on a appliqué cette formule (arrondi à 300 g / jour, le calcul donne 297 g et quelques). Après on en a une trop grosse l'autre trop maigre, on va voir ce que ça donne après les vacances s'il faut ajuster suivant si elles ont perdu / repris du poids, à vue d'oeil j'ai l'impression qu'elles se maintiennent pour l'instant (ration calculée sur le poids idéal). Mais dans l'absolu si ça donne une ration trop élevée pour des petits chiens, ça devrait être encore pire pour des moyens, or là non. Donc c'est plutôt une question de niveau d'activité, cadre de vie, etc, la vie en chenil "consomme" plus que pépère à la maison ça c'est sûr (température, stress, activité).

----------


## Heirani

Bonsoir,

Je suis désolée pour le hors sujet, mais pas mal d'entre vous semblent connaître " La Compagnie des Croquettes ", donc j'aimerais savoir si vous les trouvez sérieux ?
J'ai eu le malheur de commander des friandises Gosbits chez eux pour m'épargner des frais de port (sinon, j'aurais pris sur NCLN), et pour le moment : zéro pointé... J'ai commandé le 19 Octobre avec paiement par virement bancaire, cela fait donc 15 jours que j'ai été débitée sur mon compte bancaire parce que j'ai envoyé l'ordre de virement dans les cinq minutes après ma commande.
Résultat, aucune nouvelle, la commande a toujours comme statut " Virement en attente ". Puisque j'en avais marre, j'ai mailé le service clients le 31 avec une capture d'écran de l'ordre de virement, toujours pas de réponse. Je précise que je suis dans l'impossibilité de téléphoner.
Autant je suis toujours très compréhensive, il peut y avoir des erreurs à tous les niveaux lorsqu'on commande sur internet, problème au niveau du paiement, erreur de livraison, retards divers, contenu qui se casse pendant la livraison, etc,... Mais le critère numéro 1 pour moi pour qualifier du sérieux ou non d'une entreprise, c'est le service clients.
Bref, très déçue, je trouve que c'est très loin d'être normal de ne donner strictement aucune nouvelle à un client en quinze jours.
D'autres ont-ils connu cela avec ce commerce ?

Merci.

----------


## m.b.

> Bah écoutez je sais pas d'où vous tenez vos 1 à 1.2% du poids etc, c'est bien gentil mais ça ne tient pas du tout compte de la densité énergétique de l'aliment, *mon équation ne vous plaît pas* mais c'est pas moi qui l'ai inventée  , hop recherche google rapide la première thèse véto de la liste :
> Nous avons mis en évidence un très grand choix d’équations mathématiques servant à
> l’expression du BEE chez le chien et le chat. Cependant, parmi ces équations, il en existe
> une très couramment utilisée et acceptée par toute la communauté scientifique :
> Pour le chien, il s’agit de l’équation du NRC 1974 : BEE = 132*P (kg) ^0,75
> kcalEM/jour
> http://theses.vet-alfort.fr/telecharger.php?id=946
> 
> 
> Dans la réalité de toute façon un chien sera rarement "pile dans les clous", la plupart des chiens sont en sous activité par rapport à la norme, il y a des coefficients à appliquer selon la race, le niveau d'activité ... faudrait que je voie sur l'ensemble de nos chiens au chenil tiens ce que ça donne en moyenne, les deux braques en tout cas je sais, nourries au nutrivet instinct énergie, on a appliqué cette formule (arrondi à 300 g / jour, le calcul donne 297 g et quelques). Après on en a une trop grosse l'autre trop maigre, on va voir ce que ça donne après les vacances s'il faut ajuster suivant si elles ont perdu / repris du poids, à vue d'oeil j'ai l'impression qu'elles se maintiennent pour l'instant (ration calculée sur le poids idéal). Mais dans l'absolu si ça donne une ration trop élevée pour des petits chiens, ça devrait être encore pire pour des moyens, or là non. Donc c'est plutôt une question de niveau d'activité, cadre de vie, etc, la vie en chenil "consomme" plus que pépère à la maison ça c'est sûr (température, stress, activité).


Non mais c'est pas qu'elle ne me plait pas, je ne remet pas du tout ce que tu dis ou l'équation. c'est juste que pour moi, ca va me faire donner de "grande" quantité de nourriture alors qu'en principe, on m'a toujours dit que si je donnais de la qualité, j'en donnerai moins. Et comme toi, si je prend le cas d'un de mes chiens, il grossira avec cette quantité calculé. Pour l'histoire des 1% j'avais trouvé ça sur le forum, sur d'autre site et sur zooplus.

Sinon j'ai deux questions rapide :
J'ai fait les friandises comme expliqué ici : faire bouillir la viande et ensuite coupé et au four. Mes chiens aiment bien. Mais ca se conserve combien de jour ? c'est normal que ce soit "dur" ?

Ensuite, j'ai vu que certains faisaient des cures d'huile, vous le faite à des périodes précise ? Combien de fois par an ?

----------


## YenZ

> Bah écoutez je sais pas d'où vous tenez vos 1 à 1.2% du poids etc, c'est bien gentil mais ça ne tient pas du tout compte de la densité énergétique de l'aliment, mon équation ne vous plaît pas mais c'est pas moi qui l'ai inventée  , hop recherche google rapide la première thèse véto de la liste :
> Nous avons mis en évidence un très grand choix d’équations mathématiques servant à
> l’expression du BEE chez le chien et le chat. Cependant, parmi ces équations, il en existe
> une très couramment utilisée et acceptée par toute la communauté scientifique :
> Pour le chien, il s’agit de l’équation du NRC 1974 : BEE = 132*P (kg) ^0,75
> kcalEM/jour
> http://theses.vet-alfort.fr/telecharger.php?id=946
> 
> 
> Dans la réalité de toute façon un chien sera rarement "pile dans les clous", la plupart des chiens sont en sous activité par rapport à la norme, il y a des coefficients à appliquer selon la race, le niveau d'activité ... faudrait que je voie sur l'ensemble de nos chiens au chenil tiens ce que ça donne en moyenne, les deux braques en tout cas je sais, nourries au nutrivet instinct énergie, on a appliqué cette formule (arrondi à 300 g / jour, le calcul donne 297 g et quelques). Après on en a une trop grosse l'autre trop maigre, on va voir ce que ça donne après les vacances s'il faut ajuster suivant si elles ont perdu / repris du poids, à vue d'oeil j'ai l'impression qu'elles se maintiennent pour l'instant (ration calculée sur le poids idéal). Mais dans l'absolu si ça donne une ration trop élevée pour des petits chiens, ça devrait être encore pire pour des moyens, or là non. Donc c'est plutôt une question de niveau d'activité, cadre de vie, etc, la vie en chenil "consomme" plus que pépère à la maison ça c'est sûr (température, stress, activité).


Pas la peine de se formaliser pour si peu, je ne remets pas du tout en doute cette équation, je trouve étrange que les résultats soient bien au-dessus de ce que l'on donne dans la pratique.
Certes ça ne prend pas en compte l'EM mais je me suis amusé à faire le calcul avec la densité que l'on trouve habituellement dans la majorité des croquettes, soit entre 3500 et 4000 kcal/jour, et à chaque fois ça donne des doses bien au-dessus de ce qui est préconisé par le fabricant, et aussi au-dessus de ce que je donne dans la pratique.

Par exemple pour un chien de 50 kgs qui mange Orijen, le fabricant préconise entre 400 et 500 gr/jour selon l'activité, quand avec l'équation on trouve 636 gr/jour, soit une différence de 26 à 60 % de plus, ce n'est pas rien non plus, d'autant qu'un chien de 50 kgs n'est ni un petit ni un chien moyen.

J'avais par ailleurs déjà précisé que cette moyenne de 10 à 12 gr/kg/jour était plutôt valable pour des chiens moyens, pour des petits chiens on sera au-dessus de cette moyenne, pour des gros chiens plutôt en-dessous.
Et pourtant mes chiens ne sont pas des chiens "pépères" mais des jacks qui courent non stop, et qui ont donc une grosse dépense énergétique, bien sur sans pour autant être des chiens de compet ou qui vont avoir une activité énorme tous les jours.

Quant au 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme chez des adultes, c'est une moyenne, chiffre que l'on trouve à la fois chez le véto (du moins chez le mien), chez les revendeurs de croquettes, chez les éleveurs, évidemment ça ne reste qu'une moyenne mais ça me semble plus juste que l'équation qui donne des rations très (trop) importantes.




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis désolée pour le hors sujet, mais pas mal d'entre vous semblent connaître " La Compagnie des Croquettes ", donc j'aimerais savoir si vous les trouvez sérieux ?
> J'ai eu le malheur de commander des friandises Gosbits chez eux pour m'épargner des frais de port (sinon, j'aurais pris sur NCLN), et pour le moment : zéro pointé... J'ai commandé le 19 Octobre avec paiement par virement bancaire, cela fait donc 15 jours que j'ai été débitée sur mon compte bancaire parce que j'ai envoyé l'ordre de virement dans les cinq minutes après ma commande.
> Résultat, aucune nouvelle, la commande a toujours comme statut " Virement en attente ". Puisque j'en avais marre, j'ai mailé le service clients le 31 avec une capture d'écran de l'ordre de virement, toujours pas de réponse. Je précise que je suis dans l'impossibilité de téléphoner.
> Autant je suis toujours très compréhensive, il peut y avoir des erreurs à tous les niveaux lorsqu'on commande sur internet, problème au niveau du paiement, erreur de livraison, retards divers, contenu qui se casse pendant la livraison, etc,... Mais le critère numéro 1 pour moi pour qualifier du sérieux ou non d'une entreprise, c'est le service clients.
> Bref, très déçue, je trouve que c'est très loin d'être normal de ne donner strictement aucune nouvelle à un client en quinze jours.
> D'autres ont-ils connu cela avec ce commerce ?
> 
> Merci.


Je connais très bien le gérant de LCDC c'est quelqu'un de TRÈS sérieux qui fait très attention à satisfaire ses clients, ça m'étonne vraiment que tu n'aies aucune nouvelle, il y a surement un problème quelque part.
Si tu me laisses ton téléphone et mail en MP je le contacte tout de suite et je lui dis de te rappeler  :: 

Par contre c'est étonnant que tu ne paies pas de port sur LCDC, car de mémoire le franco de port est à 80 € alors qu'il est à 39 € sur NCLN.




> Non mais c'est pas qu'elle ne me plait pas, je ne remet pas du tout ce que tu dis ou l'équation. c'est juste que pour moi, ca va me faire donner de "grande" quantité de nourriture alors qu'en principe, on m'a toujours dit que si je donnais de la qualité, j'en donnerai moins. Et comme toi, si je prend le cas d'un de mes chiens, il grossira avec cette quantité calculé. Pour l'histoire des 1% j'avais trouvé ça sur le forum, sur d'autre site et sur zooplus.
> 
> Ensuite, j'ai vu que certains faisaient des cures d'huile, vous le faite à des périodes précise ? Combien de fois par an ?


+1
Oui les cures d'huile de saumon sauvage par exemple (la nutrivet en promo sur zooplus) se font généralement dans les périodes de froid, et aussi lors de la mue, mais ça peut aussi se faire tout au long de l'année.
Certains chiens qui ont de gros problèmes de peau ont des cures en continu à peu près 3 ou 4 fois/semaine, perso j'en donne 2 ou 3 fois/semaine pendant l'hiver et aussi pendant le changement de poil, mais il peut très bien m'arriver d'en donner à d'autres moments, c'est un produit que j'apprécie beaucoup et que mes tonns adooorent en prime.

----------


## sam37

> Bref, très déçue, je trouve que c'est très loin d'être normal de ne donner strictement aucune nouvelle à un client en quinze jours.
> D'autres ont-ils connu cela avec ce commerce ?
> 
> Merci.



Cela peut venir de ton type de carte. Certaines mastercarte par exemple, ont un orde de virement plus long. 
Moi je suis tres satisfaite de NCLN mais par contre, je ne passerais plus par GLS qui livre à domicile! J'attends toujours mon colis qui est dans leur entrepot... 
Voici le mail que je leur ai adressé hier:




> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> Le mardi 30 octobre au matin, votre livreur est passé pour me deposer mon colis. Travaillant de nuit, et debauchant vers 10h30, j'etais donc absente lors de son passage. Par téléphone nous avions convenu qu'il passerait le lendemain apres midi. Sauf que le colis fut oublié dans votre entrepot. 
> Il a donc été decidé qu'il passerait cette apres midi, afin de me le remettre... Et aujourd'hui, j'apprends que je dois vous contacter! 
> 
> C'est la premiere fois que je fais appel à vos services, et croyez moi, ce sera la derniere!! Cela fait deux fois que je bloque mes apres midi pour ce colis, dont je ne peux accuser reception!! 
> Pourtant, je suis une habituée des commandes sur internet...
> 
> ...

----------


## YenZ

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis désolée pour le hors sujet, mais pas mal d'entre vous semblent connaître " La Compagnie des Croquettes ", donc j'aimerais savoir si vous les trouvez sérieux ?
> J'ai eu le malheur de commander des friandises Gosbits chez eux pour m'épargner des frais de port (sinon, j'aurais pris sur NCLN), et pour le moment : zéro pointé... J'ai commandé le 19 Octobre avec paiement par virement bancaire, cela fait donc 15 jours que j'ai été débitée sur mon compte bancaire parce que j'ai envoyé l'ordre de virement dans les cinq minutes après ma commande.
> Résultat, aucune nouvelle, la commande a toujours comme statut " Virement en attente ". Puisque j'en avais marre, j'ai mailé le service clients le 31 avec une capture d'écran de l'ordre de virement, toujours pas de réponse. Je précise que je suis dans l'impossibilité de téléphoner.
> Autant je suis toujours très compréhensive, il peut y avoir des erreurs à tous les niveaux lorsqu'on commande sur internet, problème au niveau du paiement, erreur de livraison, retards divers, contenu qui se casse pendant la livraison, etc,... Mais le critère numéro 1 pour moi pour qualifier du sérieux ou non d'une entreprise, c'est le service clients.
> Bref, très déçue, je trouve que c'est très loin d'être normal de ne donner strictement aucune nouvelle à un client en quinze jours.
> D'autres ont-ils connu cela avec ce commerce ?
> 
> Merci.



Je viens d'avoir la réponse, il regarde avec sa banque lundi car jusqu'à maintenant il n'a toujours pas reçu le virement effectif sur son compte.
As-tu au moins essayé de les contacter via le formulaire dispo sur leur site ?
Car au pire ils te répondent par mail ou te rappellent direct pour te dire ce qu'il en est, en tout cas à priori de ce qu'il me dit tu n'as pas essayé de les contacter (à moins qu'il n'ait rien reçu), en cas de problèmes comme le tien il ne faut pas hésiter à les contacter immédiatement pour savoir ce qu'il en est, il t'aurait répondu de suite  ::

----------


## m.b.

> +1
> Oui les cures d'huile de saumon sauvage par exemple (la nutrivet en promo sur zooplus) se font généralement dans les périodes de froid, et aussi lors de la mue, mais ça peut aussi se faire tout au long de l'année.
> Certains chiens qui ont de gros problèmes de peau ont des cures en continu à peu près 3 ou 4 fois/semaine, perso j'en donne 2 ou 3 fois/semaine pendant l'hiver et aussi pendant le changement de poil, mais il peut très bien m'arriver d'en donner à d'autres moments, c'est un produit que j'apprécie beaucoup et que mes tonns adooorent en prime.


Oups, j'ai bien fait de poser la question ! Quand j'en avais acheté il y a un an ou deux, je leur en donnais tous les jours jusqu'à ce que je finisse la bouteille de deux litres...

----------


## YenZ

Bah à la rigueur c'est pas un problème si tu donnes tous les jours, ça augmente seulement l'apport énergétique, mais à moins de problèmes de peau très importants 3/semaine c'est généralement bien suffisant.
Par contre toutes les huiles ne se valent pas, seules celles "sauvages" sont très bénéfiques en oméga 6 et 3 (que tu reconnais facilement car elles sont limite fluo), et il n'y en a pas des masses : la Nutrivet, la Grizzly, la Decisiv' Diet à ma connaissance.

Il y a de gros écarts de prix et c'est un produit qui coûte assez cher, la Nutrivet à 25€ + 11€ de port sur leur site, ou alors en promo chez zooplus à 19.90€/l + port soit 22.8 € (port gratuit à 29 € soit 2 litres par exemple pour 39.8 €, ou moins si réduction)
5% de réduction avec le code 5PRO_FR
10% si nouveau client ou si tu changes d'adresse mail pour commander

La grizzly est beaucoup plus chère, genre entre 30 et 40 €/l, un peu moins cher sur seulementnaturel mais en rupture dernièrement
La Decisiv' Diet se trouve entre autre chez "la croquetterie" mais c'est ultra cher, genre 18€/500 ml

----------


## Taysa

Je savais pas que tu connaissais TRES bien Fred, on c'est peut etre deja croiser du coup YenZ ?

----------


## m.b.

Oui ca je m'étais bien renseigné, à l'époque j'avais acheté la grizzly à 35 euros les deux litres ! Et là j'ai profité des -10% de zooplus lundi je crois + mes -3%  :: 

Ha ils avaient le poil brillant avec leur dose quotidienne ! lol

----------


## YenZ

> Je savais pas que tu connaissais TRES bien Fred, on c'est peut etre deja croiser du coup YenZ ?


Pas aussi bien que toi !  :: 
Je devrais plutôt d'ailleurs dire "bien", j'ai discuté un peu avec lui au tel, et texto de tps en tps, pas besoin d'être devin pour savoir qu'il est sérieux  :: 
Non on n'est pas croisés mais pourquoi pas à l'occas si tu montes à paris !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ok nan parceque me disais peut etre on c'etait croiser et je n'avais pas fais gaff alors je me demandais lol  ::  

oui Fred est tres serieux ca c'est peu de le dire ! Ce qui me surprend c'est qu'il fasse un envoi juste pour du gosbits qui en plus de ca dernierement etait en penurie (il a du etre re-approvisionner !) 

Quand tu me parlais de gosbits pour taysa j'avais pas tilter que Fred en avait mais dans ce cas je lui en donne deja  ::

----------


## YenZ

Ouais c'est exactement ce dont je te parlais la dernière fois, je pensais que Taysa aimerait, d'ailleurs ya platinum qui est l'équivalent à part les goûts qui changent et la forme pour les click bits, mais c'est un peu plus cher  ::

----------


## Taysa

Elle aime les gosbits oui  ::  

et pour la rupture dont je parle je m'excuse je confond avec les "canyon creek" ! Et cela par exemple si tu prend le melange varié de la marque ou y'a differents morceaux bah hormis ceux de filet de poulet le reste elle en veut pas (prouver a qu'elle point elle est chiante) ^^

----------


## sam37

J'ai communiqué les coordonnées de la CDC car j'ai une amie qui habite en Rhone Alpes. Elle prend orijen pour une de ses rott.

----------


## Taysa

Niquel. Surtout que pas mal sont en rupture d'orijen mais LCDC en a  ::

----------


## pomku

> Pas aussi bien que toi ! 
> Je devrais plutôt d'ailleurs dire "bien", j'ai discuté un peu avec lui au tel, et texto de tps en tps, pas besoin d'être devin pour savoir qu'il est sérieux 
> Non on n'est pas croisés mais pourquoi pas à l'occas si tu montes à paris !


Ouais, d'ailleurs, Taysa, Yenz (sors de ce 93 ! :: ), si vous êtes à Paname, vous me sifflez, et je vous fais une bouffe les jeunes ! (comme tu le sais Yenz, j'ai bcp de croquettes  à la maison ! :: )   
Mamie Chris  ::

----------


## sam37

> Niquel. Surtout que pas mal sont en rupture d'orijen mais LCDC en a


Elle n'avait pas entendu parler de cette entreprise; il me semble qu'elle commande sur NCLN. Par contre, elle donne Eukanuba pour sa rott "mamie" car avec orijen ça n'allait pas. 
C'est pour ça que je t'avais demandé si tu faisais partie de la societé.  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je vais bientot y monter sur paname tfacon donc faudra se faire une rencontre c'est sur !!  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Elle aime les gosbits oui  
> 
> et pour la rupture dont je parle je m'excuse je confond avec les "canyon creek" ! Et cela par exemple si tu prend le melange varié de la marque ou y'a differents morceaux bah hormis ceux de filet de poulet le reste elle en veut pas (prouver a qu'elle point elle est chiante) ^^


J'en étais sur que ça lui plairait ^^
C'est clair que pour qu'elle n'aime que certains morceaux de canyon creek qui est pourtant très appétent, c'est qu'elle doit être vraiment chiante !





> Ouais, d'ailleurs, Taysa, Yenz (sors de ce 93 !), si vous êtes à Paname, vous me sifflez, et je vous fais une bouffe les jeunes ! (comme tu le sais Yenz, j'ai bcp de croquettes  à la maison !)   
> Mamie Chris


Eh Mamie je suis un parisien à la base, le 9-3 c'était une solution de repli  :: 
Ok va pour la bouffe, tu nous fais un filet d'Orijen sauté aux girolles accompagné de sa sauce platinum ?





> Elle n'avait pas entendu parler de cette entreprise; il me semble qu'elle commande sur NCLN. Par contre, elle donne Eukanuba pour sa rott "mamie" car avec orijen ça n'allait pas. 
> C'est pour ça que je t'avais demandé si tu faisais partie de la societé.


Eukanuba = IAMS = tests cruels sur les animaux.
Rien que pour ça (sans parler de la compo et du prix), elle ne devrait pas cautionner en achetant ce type de produits, il y a bien mieux que ce soit sur LCDC ou ailleurs.




> Yenz a force de te voir en parler jen ai commandé de l'huile nutrivet =D.
> Je pensai En donner a l'année a ma petite spitz et piurquoi pas aux chats et furets aussi, pour leurs poils. 
> Il faut le mettre sur les croquettes ? ca peut se servir comme ca ? 
> Cest ecrit sur la bouteille combien il faut donner ?
> 
> Jai aussi prix des croq 30/17 en attendant


Lol tu t'es laissée tenter par l'argumentaire ? Je vais peut-être faire vendeur au final moi !  :: 
Les doses c'est 1 pression et 1/2 par 5 kgs de poids, ou plutôt 1 à 4 c/soupe selon l'effet recherché et le poids de l'animal, 1c/soupe par 10 kgs de poids me semble pas mal, oui ça se met directement sur les croquettes.
Pour les chats/furets 1 à 2 c/café/jour, sachant que 3 fois/semaine pour tout le monde (chiens, chats, furets...) c'est déjà pas mal, et les croquettes c'est quoi que tu as pris au final ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonjour
Est ce possible qu'un changement de croquette entraîne des vers ?!
merci !

----------


## Taysa

Oui il y en a mais je doute qu'il fasse livrer un seul sac de 3kg les FDP etant tres elever deja pour du 14 kg apres si tu en prend plusieurs pourquoi pas lui demander mais je crois que niveau tarifs ca vaut pas bien le coup contrairement au 14kg

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Bonjour
> Est ce possible qu'un changement de croquette entraîne des vers ?!
> merci !


Personne n'a une idée ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pas directement, mais indirectement, pourquoi pas ... le plus probable c'est quand même qu'il les ai chopés ailleurs. Quoi comme vers, tu sais ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

C'est à dire indirectement ?
Non. Comment je peux savoir ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Indirectement, parce que ton chien avait déjà des vers mais c'était contrôlé par son système immunitaire donc pas d'infestation massive (c'est le cas de tous les chiens, c'est bien rare un chien qui n'a pas de vers, c'est pour ça qu'on vermifuge régulièrement, on aide à garder la population parasitaire sous contrôle), et un changement alimentaire peut provoquer des irritations, un changement de conditions localement dans l'intestin et bim, multiplication des parasites.
Il a quoi comme symptômes qui te font penser à des vers ? Il n'y a pas forcément de symptômes vraiment typiques de tel ou tel vers, à moins qu'on ne les voie (grains de riz à l'anus = dipylidium, vers spaghetti = ascaris).

----------


## YenZ

> Pas vraiment l'argumentaire mais ca donnait envi disons lol
> Ok bah avec ses deux kilos et mon litre d'huile j'en ai pour un moment mdr !
> 
> Ecoute en attendant on a pris des euro junior mini, y a du mais (une fois seulement) mais la compo et l'analyse restent nettement meilleur que les josera minibest qu'elle a actuellement
> Orijen j'ai tourné dans tout les sens mais je ne pourrais pas me le permettre autrement qu'en 7kilos sur le zooplus.es. Donc la on va repartir pour 4-5mois de croquettes et puis on avisera .
> De plus miss pepette a quelques soucis de constipation actuellement
> 
> 
> TAYSA je nai pas vu les cotecnica puppy en 3kilos ni le prix sur le site de ton ami, tu sais si il en a ?
> Merci


Oui ils sont dispos les puppy en 3 kgs mais il faut l'appeler pour ça (3kgs pas dispo sur le site), mais c'est 5€ de port jusqu'à je sais plus combien pour le franco de port, sachant qu'il fait les sacs moins cher que NCLN.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Indirectement, parce que ton chien avait déjà des vers mais c'était contrôlé par son système immunitaire donc pas d'infestation massive (c'est le cas de tous les chiens, c'est bien rare un chien qui n'a pas de vers, c'est pour ça qu'on vermifuge régulièrement, on aide à garder la population parasitaire sous contrôle), et un changement alimentaire peut provoquer des irritations, un changement de conditions localement dans l'intestin et bim, multiplication des parasites.
> Il a quoi comme symptômes qui te font penser à des vers ? Il n'y a pas forcément de symptômes vraiment typiques de tel ou tel vers, à moins qu'on ne les voie (grains de riz à l'anus = dipylidium, vers spaghetti = ascaris).


En ramassant sa crotte ce matin je les ai bien vus. Je dirais plutôt spaghetti : vers blancs plutôt long qui bougeait dans tous les sens. Ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'elle a été vermifuge le 14 septembre.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ascaris alors. MAis les vermifuges éliminent les vers présents dans l'intestin au moment du traitement,; le lendemain le chien peut ingérer des larves, plus les larves en sommeil dans les muscles qui se réveillent suite à une baisse immunitaire ... en gros tu as un chien, tu as des ascaris  ::  .

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ça fait du monde à la maison alors  :Big Grin: 
En gros j'ai plus qu'à la re vermifuger. Je change de marque ou ce n'est pas nécessaire ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Par précaution tu peux changer, en vérifiant bien que ce soit pas la même molécule (sinon ça sert à rien de changer ^^).
Perso j'aime bien l'advocate parce que c'est le seul qui a un effet dans la durée - 1 mois.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ok je vais voir ça alors. Merci !

----------


## vans

YenZ, tu avais dit un peu plus haut dans la discussion que tu allais essayer le spray oral clean+care de chez platinum pour le tartre. Je souhaiterai donc savoir si tu avais commencer ou pas .

----------


## YenZ

Non je n'ai pas encore commencé car je termine le plaque-off dont il me reste un peu de produit, mais ma belle-mère qui l'a commandé avec moi l'a commencé depuis 2 semaines et c'est assez efficace pour le moment, mais comme on le disait plus haut  un bon os à ronger genre rotule de bœuf/veau fait aussi très bien l'affaire si ton chien a une gueule assez grande et si ça ne te rebute pas.

----------


## vans

> Non je n'ai pas encore commencé car je termine le plaque-off dont il me reste un peu de produit, mais ma belle-mère qui l'a commandé avec moi l'a commencé depuis 2 semaines et c'est assez efficace pour le moment, mais comme on le disait plus haut  un bon os à ronger genre rotule de buf/veau fait aussi très bien l'affaire si ton chien a une gueule assez grande et si ça ne te rebute pas.


ok, je te remercie
Pour moi sa va, j'ai vu pire. Mais ma chienne est une grosse féniasse, elle ne veut pas du tout macher. Si la friandise que je lui donne, ne se casse pas apres 3-4 coups de dent, elle laisse tomber.  :: 
C'est pas faute d'avoir essayer pourtant, quand elle était petite, je lui avais acheter tout plein d'os, trippe sécher, oreille de cochon, ect Mais rien ni fait. Madame est restée une féniasse.

Et plaque-off du coup, c'est bien ?  :: 
Tes chiens l'ont bien pris ?

----------


## Taysa

Plaqu off c'est tres bien ! par contre faire le tour des zooplus les prix varient beaucoup  :: 

Par contre sur un chien avec le tarte deja bien installer cela n'avais pas d'effet en prevention top !

----------


## Misscoco

Bonjour ! 

Je suis à la recherche de nouvelles croquettes pour ma chienne. Elle est en surpoids et j'aimerais la faire maigrir, ou du moins ne plus la faire grossir ! Elle mange des Pr*plan pour le moment. J'ai vu que certains parlaient des Gosbi Senior, notamment dans le cas de chiens stérilisés et/ou en surpoids. Des avis ?

----------


## Taysa

Mieut vaut le gosbi vet diet que le senior si réellement le but est de la faire maigrir !

----------


## Misscoco

Je n'avais pas vu qu'elles existaient en light, merci ! Par rapport aux Pr*plan Light, quelle est la différence ?

----------


## YenZ

> ok, je te remercie
> Pour moi sa va, j'ai vu pire. Mais ma chienne est une grosse féniasse, elle ne veut pas du tout macher. Si la friandise que je lui donne, ne se casse pas apres 3-4 coups de dent, elle laisse tomber. 
> C'est pas faute d'avoir essayer pourtant, quand elle était petite, je lui avais acheter tout plein d'os, trippe sécher, oreille de cochon, ect Mais rien ni fait. Madame est restée une féniasse.
> 
> Et plaque-off du coup, c'est bien ? 
> Tes chiens l'ont bien pris ?


Ah tu me parlais aussi des friandises ?
Les platinum ou gosbits sont très bien, tendres et appétentes, ta chienne les mangera sans aucun problème.

Plaque off ou prozym sont des poudres qui modifient la salive et limite le dépôt de tartre, c'est assez cher mais ça dire assez longtemps, comme le disait Taysa c'est très bien en prévention, par contre avec du tartre bien installé mieux vaut un os à ronger ou platinum (ou détartrage véto mais cher et risqué pour l'anesthésie).

Plaque off est au moins cher ici 'ça a bcp augmenté dernièrement, perso j'avais payé les 420 gr pour 60 ou 65 ) =) http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~product_id=723

ou Prozym ici =) http://www.lacompagniedesanimaux.com...laque-off.html

EDIT : au moins cher ici =) http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/fr...e_chien/193288  (mais que du 40 gr)

C'est plutôt bien et à mettre sur les croquettes, ta chienne le prendra sans problèmes (elle ne s'en rendra même pas compte).




> Plaqu off c'est tres bien ! par contre faire le tour des zooplus les prix varient beaucoup 
> 
> Par contre sur un chien avec le tarte deja bien installer cela n'avais pas d'effet en prevention top !


+1 par contre medicanimal plutôt que zooplus  ::  (n'existe pas sur zooplus)




> Bonjour ! 
> 
> Je suis à la recherche de nouvelles croquettes pour ma chienne. Elle est en surpoids et j'aimerais la faire maigrir, ou du moins ne plus la faire grossir ! Elle mange des Pr*plan pour le moment. J'ai vu que certains parlaient des Gosbi Senior, notamment dans le cas de chiens stérilisés et/ou en surpoids. Des avis ?


Tout dépend de son surpoids, si elle a vraiment bcp à perdre alors gosbi vet diet (+ haricots verts dans la gamelle) comme le disait taysa, mais si c'est juste 1 ou 2 kgs (voir un peu plus selon le poids de ton chien) tu peux très bien choisir autre chose comme gosbi senior, ou mieux genre Nutrivet instinct dietetic & care.




> Je n'avais pas vu qu'elles existaient en light, merci ! Par rapport aux Pr*plan Light, quelle est la différence ?


Tout, la compo, qualité, le prix, pas de tests sur les animaux etc...

----------


## Misscoco

Merci pour ta réponse ! Elle a quand même pas mal de kg à perdre (au moins 5). Quel est le mieux alors dans ce cas, Gosbi Vet Diet ou Nutrivet? Autre question : quand un chien a du poids à perdre, quelle ration on lui donne ? La ration conseillée pour son poids réel (donc pour moi 32kg) ou la ration conseillée pour son poids idéal (27kg environ) ?

----------


## YenZ

1 à 1.2% du poids idéal, vu qu'elle a quand même pas mal de poids à perdre pars peut-être sur Gosbi vet diet (prends des échantillons pour commencer et voir si elle aime/supporte + haricots verts en plus), sinon Nutrivet sera un bon choix au cas où gosbi ne passe pas, et quand elle aura perdu son poids en trop tu pourras la passer à Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic & care.

----------


## Misscoco

Bon on va tenter le coup avec les Gosbi Vet Diet, j'espère que c'est efficace parce que les Propl*n Light euh ... Moyen  ::

----------


## Taysa

ah sisi plaqu'off en vente sur zooplus je le commandais dessus ! 

YenZ pour ganja tu me conseilles quoi ptin elle grossis a vue de nez alors que je ne cesse de reduire et j'aimerais ne pas donner de haricots car deja pas mal de soucis auparavant a la nourrir !

Elle fais 35kg et dans l'ideal j'aimerais qu'elle perde a peu pres 5kg elle est a 300gr de josera balance mais son poids ne bouge pas d'un gramme :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Meme que sur le zooplus.fr les 40gr sont a 14.90€ contre 20-22€ en animalerie et veto  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Meme que sur le zooplus.fr les 40gr sont a 14.90 contre 20-22 en animalerie et veto  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je pensais tenter le gosbi vet diet mais quel dosage ? 300gr toujours ?

----------


## Misscoco

Taysa on va s'entraider pendant le régime de nos bestioles  ::  Nous pareil, on a déjà pas mal réduit, on a tenté les croquettes light avec les haricots, mais rien n'y fait. Et on a l'impression qu'elle a tout le temps faim, elle passe son temps en balade le nez par terre à chercher de la bouffe, c'est pour ça que je me vois pas réduire encore et encore ...

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais proplan c'est vraiment de la m**** ^^

Moi josera est la 1ere marque que je test en light et a la base je suis contre le light mais la plus le choix  ::

----------


## YenZ

> ah sisi plaqu'off en vente sur zooplus je le commandais dessus ! 
> 
> YenZ pour ganja tu me conseilles quoi ptin elle grossis a vue de nez alors que je ne cesse de reduire et j'aimerais ne pas donner de haricots car deja pas mal de soucis auparavant a la nourrir !
> 
> Elle fais 35kg et dans l'ideal j'aimerais qu'elle perde a peu pres 5kg elle est a 300gr de josera balance mais son poids ne bouge pas d'un gramme :/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Meme que sur le zooplus.fr les 40gr sont a 14.90€ contre 20-22€ en animalerie et veto 
> ...


Ah ouais t'as raison c'est en vente sur zooplus en passant par google, par le moteur de recherche de zooplus ça ne sort pas !
PS : j'suis con j'avais cherché sur le .de !

Pour ganja tu peux tester le diet vet, ou éventuellement le nutrivet dietetic (mais 15% de gras), si on suit les indications de NCLN oui ça ferait environ 300 à 350 gr/jour pour elle en 2 fois, si elle ne maigrit pas avec ça franchement j'sais vraiment pas ce que tu pourrais lui donner !

----------


## Misscoco

Moi non plus pas fan du light. On a testé car désespérés par l'embonpoint de Mme Daïs  ::  Elle a toujours mangé Proplan car à la base nous n'étions que famille d'accueil pour elle et on ne s'est jamais trop posé la question d'un changement de marque. 

Gosbi Diet Vet ça a vraiment des résultats ?

----------


## Taysa

non le nutrivet c'est trop gras.

Elle est deja 300gr  :Frown:  et le josera est moins gras que le vet diet !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

non le nutrivet c'est trop gras.

Elle est deja 300gr  :Frown:  et le josera est moins gras que le vet diet !

----------


## Aurore60

_YenZ, elles sont toujours ok les profine ?_


Parce que c'est la marque que tu m'as conseillé à une époque et que j'utilisais, mais la boutique sur laquelle je les commandais à fermée. Je me suis donc tournée sur zooplus vers les Josera balance (ça me permettais de commander le nécessaire des animaux sur un seul et même site) et alors, je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui n'a pas fait gaffe à la compo ou si celle-ci a changée mais j'ai été surprise quand l'autre jour, j'ai vue "MAIS" comme premier ingrédient  ::

----------


## YenZ

*Taysa* oui c'est 15% de gras mais parfois certains chiens maigrissent mieux avec + de prot et de gras qu'avec moins de prot et de gras mais forcément plus de glucides (car fatalement vet diet est blindé de glucides vu que très peu riche), faut tester et voir, 15 % ça reste quand même modéré (ya aussi platinum agneau à 11% sinon).

*Aurore :* Profine est un produit correct pour petits budgets (mais ya bien mieux pour un peu plus cher), le site a du se gourer ce n'est pas du maïs en premier ingrédient, même si il y en a un petit peu dans la compo.

Au lieu de prendre le josera balance, tu peux prendre le Profine ailleurs pour pas cher (119€/45 kgs sur un des sites en-dessous, croquettes-profine je crois), on avait indiqué les sites précédemment (page 198)

sur pro-dog, crokeo, pets-animalia, animiam, croquettes-profine, lacompagnidescroquettes...

Les bonnes compo de profine sont ici

http://www.profinepet.com/pro-meho-psa

----------


## Aurore60

Merci pour ta réponse.

Et entre Josera et profine, lesquelles sont les meilleures ? parce que si les Josera sont correctes, je suis pour continuer avec ces croquettes... mes chiens en sont dingues  ::

----------


## YenZ

C'est à peu près équivalent mais perso je préfère Profine, le seul intérêt du Josera balance est qu'il est très peu riche pour les chiens en fort surpoids, Profine est bcp moins riche mais meilleur à mon avis.

----------


## Aurore60

Je te remercie YenZ.

Une dernière question  :Embarrassment:  tu dis que pour un peu plus cher il y a mieux. Il y a une marque qui m'a l'air vraiment au top, ce sont les Taste of the Wild. Le soucis qui se pose c'est que mes deux chiens sont des séniors (tu dois te dire "entre les chiens et les chats, elle n'a que des vieux chez elle"  ::   :: ) est ce que malgré tout, une des trois gamme conviendrait ? ou alors, connais-tu une marque semblable qui soit adaptée à mes vieux ?

----------


## vans

merci Taysa et Yenz  :: 

C'est bien moi qui demandai si les friandises étaient molle ou pas.  :: 

Maya (York 13ans) a du tartre bien installer sur ces dents donc je cherche quelque chose à lui donner pour éviter le détartrage chez le véto vu son age (meme si elle a toujours la patate, je souhaite quand meme lui éviter l'anesthésie).
J'oublie donc le plaque-off. 


Le spray platinum on le trouve que chez platinum.france ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je m'inquiète : plus personne ne parle des Platinium, la qualité à baisse ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Josera balance : 20% de protéines, 8% de matières grasses, 53% de glucides - je suis désolée, mais c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! Baisser les lipides pour un aliment de régime est une chose, mais pourquoi baisser les protéines ?? Un aliment à 20% de protéines = chien carencé, et d'un autre côté 53% de glucides qui sont des calories vides, je ne comprends pas. Evidemment les chiens sont affamés avec ça, parce qu'ils n'ont pas leur quota de protéines, si en plus on réduit encore la ration comme l'amaigrissement n'est pas super flagrant (évidemment, ils perdent du muscle plus que du gras ...), c'est carrément dangereux.
Ce qu'il faut diminuer pour un aliment de régime, c'est les lipides ET les glucides, les protéines il faut même augmenter idéalement. Je ne comprends pas qu'est ce qui passe par la tête des gens qui élaborent ce genre de truc.

----------


## pomku

> Josera balance : 20% de protéines, 8% de matières grasses, 53% de glucides - je suis désolée, mais c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! Baisser les lipides pour un aliment de régime est une chose, mais pourquoi baisser les protéines ?? Un aliment à 20% de protéines = chien carencé, et d'un autre côté 53% de glucides qui sont des calories vides, je ne comprends pas. Evidemment les chiens sont affamés avec ça, parce qu'ils n'ont pas leur quota de protéines, si en plus on réduit encore la ration comme l'amaigrissement n'est pas super flagrant (évidemment, ils perdent du muscle plus que du gras ...), c'est carrément dangereux.
> Ce qu'il faut diminuer pour un aliment de régime, c'est les lipides ET les glucides, les protéines il faut même augmenter idéalement. Je ne comprends pas qu'est ce qui passe par la tête des gens qui élaborent ce genre de truc.


+ 1 
et puis, J*sera Balance, c'est pas bon ! C'est mon gros Pillow ::  qui me l'a dit  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Bah justement avec josera balance c'est la 1ere fois que ganja est combler ... Taysa me recrache les maxima a la tronche pour avoir du balance et elles les mangent sans soucis ... Par contre elle elle maigrit alors ca serait cool que je recoive rapidement ses orijen :|

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et donc tu conseillerais quoi muzaregne dans un cas comme ganja ?!

----------


## YenZ

> Je te remercie YenZ.
> 
> Une dernière question  tu dis que pour un peu plus cher il y a mieux. Il y a une marque qui m'a l'air vraiment au top, ce sont les Taste of the Wild. Le soucis qui se pose c'est que mes deux chiens sont des séniors (tu dois te dire "entre les chiens et les chats, elle n'a que des vieux chez elle"  ) est ce que malgré tout, une des trois gamme conviendrait ? ou alors, connais-tu une marque semblable qui soit adaptée à mes vieux ?


TOTW je l'ai utilisé pendant 1 an, c'est pas mal du tout mais les taux de minéraux et de cendres sur les gammes viande et adultes sont très élevés, déconseillés pour des seniors.
Les autres gammes (sierra, pacific, et les 2 gammes chiots) sont déjà plus raisonnables, mais tu as d'autres alternatives qui conviendraient mieux, à mon avis Nutrivet Instinct "Dietetic & care" serait le plus adapté à tes seniors (ou éventuellement orijen senior mais en rupture tout le temps et ça va être de pire en pire jusqu'à rétablissement au Canada d'ici quelques mois) !
Nutrivet Dietetic au moins cher sur zooplus.be, codes de réduc dispo partie chat, et 5% de réduc à partir de 100 € d'achat (code dispo dans la FAQ de zooplus)

Seul problème c'est en 12 kgs uniquement, mieux vaut que tes chiens aiment et supportent bien, sinon au pire si ça ne passait pas reviens ici et on te conseillera autre chose (genre Aana sénior ou sans céréales, farrado ou un truc dans le genre)




> merci Taysa et Yenz 
> 
> C'est bien moi qui demandai si les friandises étaient molle ou pas. 
> 
> Maya (York 13ans) a du tartre bien installer sur ces dents donc je cherche quelque chose à lui donner pour éviter le détartrage chez le véto vu son age (meme si elle a toujours la patate, je souhaite quand meme lui éviter l'anesthésie).
> J'oublie donc le plaque-off. 
> 
> 
> Le spray platinum on le trouve que chez platinum.france ?


Oui uniquement chez eux  ::  (ou ailleurs au même prix ou plus cher)




> Je m'inquiète : plus personne ne parle des Platinium, la qualité à baisse ?


Non pas du tout ça reste un très bon aliment, d'ailleurs une gamme sans céréales à base de cochon sauvage dont j'ai oublié le nom arrive pour la fin d'année !  :: 




> Josera balance : 20% de protéines, 8% de matières grasses, 53% de glucides - je suis désolée, mais c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! Baisser les lipides pour un aliment de régime est une chose, mais pourquoi baisser les protéines ?? Un aliment à 20% de protéines = chien carencé, et d'un autre côté 53% de glucides qui sont des calories vides, je ne comprends pas. Evidemment les chiens sont affamés avec ça, parce qu'ils n'ont pas leur quota de protéines, si en plus on réduit encore la ration comme l'amaigrissement n'est pas super flagrant (évidemment, ils perdent du muscle plus que du gras ...), c'est carrément dangereux.
> Ce qu'il faut diminuer pour un aliment de régime, c'est les lipides ET les glucides, les protéines il faut même augmenter idéalement. Je ne comprends pas qu'est ce qui passe par la tête des gens qui élaborent ce genre de truc.


On est bien d'accord, mais le problème c'est que si tu gardes un fort taux de prot et idéalement très peu de gras les gens flippent de donner car beaucoup de protéines (ça commence à changer depuis peu...), du coup les industriels ont depuis toujours fait croire aux gens qu'en baissant prot + gras le chien allait maigrir (alors qu'en fait y'aura forcément fonte musculaire), au final trouver un aliment protéiné et peu gras (< à 15%) n'existe pas.




> Bah justement avec josera balance c'est la 1ere fois que ganja est combler ... Taysa me recrache les maxima a la tronche pour avoir du balance et elles les mangent sans soucis ... Par contre elle elle maigrit alors ca serait cool que je recoive rapidement ses orijen :|
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et donc tu conseillerais quoi muzaregne dans un cas comme ganja ?!


Bah ce que je t'avais déjà dit, soit Nutrivet dietetic & care (mais 15% de gras, je te disais au-dessus que ce serait mieux que gosbi mais les 15% t'ont interpellé), sinon platinum agneau, mais en gros trouver un aliment avec compo clean, pas mal de prot et peu de gras c'est juste impossible !

----------


## Taysa

Vais regarder nutrivet mais la compo me plait bof je sais pourquoi et je trouve ca cher mais bon pourquoi pas tenter !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Faudrait un 35/10, je sais pas si ça existe ... je sais pas trop ce qu'on trouve en croquettes "light", je me suis jamais vraiment penché sur les choix disponibles. Mais tu prends une croquette "de base", tu baisses les lipides tu augmentes les protéines, ils devraient faire ça tout bêtement ... ou tu gardes tes croquettes light de base, tu réduis la ration + viande maigre de poulet ou poisson  :: , mais c'est du bidouillage.

(sinon moi perso hein c'est vite vu, c'est BARF ^^)

----------


## sam37

Je recois normalement les maxima demain apres midi... La societé de livraison reconnait qu'ils sont merd... Car je n'ai toujours pa sété contacté pour mon mail de reclammation! J'ai du les appelé aujourd'hui!

----------


## Loupiotte21

Me voilà rassurer  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Je peux vraiment pas barfer. Ni rajout de viandes ou poisson deja pour moi c'est trop cher a l'achat ! :| 
j'ai des barfeurs vers chez moi qui ont arreter faute de trouver de la viande de qualitee pas cher  :Frown:  

bah si t'as une idee de marque en tete parceque pas faute de chercher

----------


## Darlow

J'ai lu un truc qui va vous faire rire (ou pas!) sur facebook...
"Les cendres, ce sont des cendres d'animaux incinérés"... C'est cela, ouiiiiiii!  ::

----------


## jorie

bonjour, 
Je cherche à changer les croquettes de ma chienne, bichon frisé. Elle a un terrain allergique. Elle a 6 ans, fait un peu plus de 5 kg. 
J'avais commencé par lui donner des acana à l'agneau et j'ai changé pour brit care, je ne sais plus pourquoi j'avais changé d'ailleurs. Sauf qu'avec les brit care qu'elle mange depuis cet été, j'ai remarqué qu'elle est souvent constipée. 
Budget pas trop élevé. Pas plus que les acana en tout cas, c'est pas possible. 
Merci

----------


## YenZ

> Faudrait un 35/10, je sais pas si ça existe ... je sais pas trop ce qu'on trouve en croquettes "light", je me suis jamais vraiment penché sur les choix disponibles. Mais tu prends une croquette "de base", tu baisses les lipides tu augmentes les protéines, ils devraient faire ça tout bêtement ... ou tu gardes tes croquettes light de base, tu réduis la ration + viande maigre de poulet ou poisson , mais c'est du bidouillage.
> 
> (sinon moi perso hein c'est vite vu, c'est BARF ^^)


Oui mais justement ça n'existe pas 35/10, dès qu'on pars dans du "light" tu passes à moins de 25% de prot pour moins de 12% de gras, ou comme tu dis bidouiller avec une ration de base + viande maigre mais tout le monde ne veut pas se faire chier à mélanger.




> Je peux vraiment pas barfer. Ni rajout de viandes ou poisson deja pour moi c'est trop cher a l'achat ! :| 
> j'ai des barfeurs vers chez moi qui ont arreter faute de trouver de la viande de qualitee pas cher  
> 
> bah si t'as une idee de marque en tete parceque pas faute de chercher


Aucune à part ce que je t'ai dit, trouver bonnes prot + pas gras = mouton à 5 pattes ! (ou tu bidouilles comme l'a dit MuzaRègne)




> J'ai lu un truc qui va vous faire rire (ou pas!) sur facebook...
> "Les cendres, ce sont des cendres d'animaux incinérés"... C'est cela, ouiiiiiii!


Ouais c'est une légende urbaine qui court depuis longtemps, ceux qui ne savaient pas ce que c'était ont fini par en déduire que c'était des cendres d'animaux incinérés, qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire parfois...  ::  (si si j'te jure la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu !)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bonjour, 
> Je cherche à changer les croquettes de ma chienne, bichon frisé. Elle a un terrain allergique. Elle a 6 ans, fait un peu plus de 5 kg. 
> J'avais commencé par lui donner des acana à l'agneau et j'ai changé pour brit care, je ne sais plus pourquoi j'avais changé d'ailleurs. Sauf qu'avec les brit care qu'elle mange depuis cet été, j'ai remarqué qu'elle est souvent constipée. 
> Budget pas trop élevé. Pas plus que les acana en tout cas, c'est pas possible. 
> Merci



Relis les  20 ou 30 dernières pages on a déjà indiqué un tas de bonnes croquettes pouvant convenir.
Si terrain allergique faudrait déjà savoir à quoi (alimentaire ? environnemental ?), et si alimentaire à quoi (viandes en général ? ou un type de viande ? gluten ? céréales ? autre ?), mais en gros généralement on conseille une alimentation au poisson pour les chiens allergiques.
Une liste d'excellentes croquettes est page 198 tu y trouveras surement ton bonheur, en gros en poisson :
 Acana pacifica, TOTW pacific stream, Nutrivet Instinct ten fish, DLG passion au poisson, Faraado truite ou d'autres pourraient très bien convenir.
Si la viande est possible alors ça te laisse beaucoup d'autres alternatives, si tu as le budget pour Acana alors presque tout rentrera dans ton budget quelque soit ton choix.

----------


## MuzaRègne

(Pour Taysa)

Le plus proche ça va peut être être 30/15 type chiots grande race ?
Orijen senior = 38/15

Tiens sinon : acana light, 35/10, tu as essayé ?


@edit oui j'avais pas regardé, le nutrivet "light" = 39/15, ça peut coller aussi

----------


## Taysa

Me reste 20kg de balance apres ca je tenterais le nutrivet dietetic, 300gr aussi ?, vous direz si y'a de reels resultats ou si elle reprend ou autres  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Ah oui Acana light j y avais pas pensé ms ça pourrait être très bien aussi ! (ms assez cher 16,5  les 2,5 kgs ou 50 les 13,5 en sac abîmé, environ 60 sinon)

----------


## Taysa

Sur quels sites ? Bah c'est deja moins cher que le nutrivet

----------


## nathaliee1973

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...al18ma5m3.html

----------


## YenZ

Ici chez l importateur http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...fit-25-kg.html

Ou abîmé ici
http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/acana...-sac-abim.html

Zooplus
http://www.zooplus.it/shop/cani/cibo...tGroupId=22884

http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...tGroupId=18245

Mais aussi 
http://www.ideal-croquettes.com/croq...992512132.html

Et
http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq.../acana-sf7369/

Et
http://animiam.fr/croquettes-chien-a...light-fit.html

Ou senior

http://lamiamcroq.free.fr/senior.html

C pas moins cher que Nutrivet sur z++.be, le prix au kg est presque identique.

Édit : trouvé moins cher ailleurs

http://www.miscota.fr/chiens/acana/light-fit

----------


## Taysa

Merci mais juste le lien des sacs abimes me suffisait ^^ le reste je sais ou le trouver

----------


## m.b.

Des croquettes ayant un effet rassasiant, c'est plutôt des croquettes avec céréales ou pas forcément ?

----------


## Taysa

Je serais tenter de dire avec cereales au vu de ce que j'ai constater !

en tout cas la compo de acana fit me plais bien mieux (d'autant plus le prix vu que vendu par LCDC aussi  :Stick Out Tongue: ) que nutrivet je vais donc opter pour celle la  :Smile:

----------


## m.b.

Heu... je dois leur laisser combien l'os ? Ca va faire plus d'une heure et demi qu'ils sont dessus. Je dois leur enlever ou ca ne pose pas de problème ?

----------


## bouba92

Bah, tu leur laisses, pourquoi tu veux leur enlever?

----------


## m.b.

> Bah, tu leur laisses, pourquoi tu veux leur enlever?


Je ne sais pas... je me disais qu'il fallait peut être le donner en plusieurs fois, que ca faisait peut être trop. 
Ils ont pas arrêté, un de mes gros est tout essoufflé.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ahah la mienne aussi est essoufflée quand elle a un os, ça équivaut à une bonne ballade  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## foufie40180

Une question , NCLN ne vend plus de josera poulet 26/16?

----------


## m.b.

Waouh ! J'ai regardé les dents de mon gros !!! Impressionnant pour deux heures et quelques seulement de machouillage d'os.
J'avais essayé de prendre des photos avant, sauf que là où c'était le plus entartré, je n'ai pas pu faire de bonnes photo et c'est là que ca en a le plus enlevé. Très contente  :Smile: 
De plus mon chien à 2 ans et demi et ca va faire plus d'un an et demi qu'il a commencé à avoir du tartre donc ca a été concluant pour moi.

----------


## pomku

> Une question , NCLN ne vend plus de josera poulet 26/16?


ben si !  :: 
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html

----------


## Taysa

Pour ganja j'ai donc opté pour du acana fit / light, la compo me plait bien et prix convenable.
Pour taysa j'avais choisi orijen senior sauf qu'evidemment ils sont en rupture (j'ai toujours la poisse) donc la j'ai un sac mais apres ... Super !

La pauvre chienne aura tester toutes les marques possible depuis que je ne suis plus chez applaws .....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ahah cayé ils ont changer la compo du josera 26/16 et augmenter les prix  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Waouh ! J'ai regardé les dents de mon gros !!! Impressionnant pour deux heures et quelques seulement de machouillage d'os.
> J'avais essayé de prendre des photos avant, sauf que là où c'était le plus entartré, je n'ai pas pu faire de bonnes photo et c'est là que ca en a le plus enlevé. Très contente 
> De plus mon chien à 2 ans et demi et ca va faire plus d'un an et demi qu'il a commencé à avoir du tartre donc ca a été concluant pour moi.


Rien de mieux que la méthode "naturelle" si ça ne rebute pas et que ça ne transforme pas ses chiens en lions !  :: 




> Pour ganja j'ai donc opté pour du acana fit / light, la compo me plait bien et prix convenable.
> Pour taysa j'avais choisi orijen senior sauf qu'evidemment ils sont en rupture (j'ai toujours la poisse) donc la j'ai un sac mais apres ... Super !
> 
> La pauvre chienne aura tester toutes les marques possible depuis que je ne suis plus chez applaws .....
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ahah cayé ils ont changer la compo du josera 26/16 et augmenter les prix


Orijen senior tu le trouveras toujours ailleurs sur un des nombreux sites que j'ai indiqué.
Au pire si ils étaient tous en rupture tu peux toujours commander sur des sites étrangers comme certains sites espagnols, allemands ou belges qui livrent en France, ou sinon ya des alternatives à Orijen senior comme Nutrivet Dietetic, Applaws senior ou Wolfsblut (certaines gammes).

Pour Josera oui ils ont changé les conditionnements, packaging et prix mais ça ne date pas d’aujourd’hui  ::

----------


## lealouboy

j'ai de l'huile de saumon et je voudrais faire une cure à mes loups.
MAIS le flacon est ouvert depuis l'an dernier je pense et je ne vois aucune indication sur le flacon. Je peux leur donner (ça conserve comme une autre huile) ou il faut que j'en rachète ?

----------


## m.b.

> Rien de mieux que la méthode "naturelle" si ça ne rebute pas et que ça ne transforme pas ses chiens en lions !


Pas de lions à déclarer pour l'instant  ::

----------


## Taysa

Non justement j'aimerais arreter de changer la c'est bon alors j'espere l'orijen senior conviendra une bonne fois pour toutes !

----------


## YenZ

lealouboy : l'huile peut très bien rancir (ce qui est arrivé à la dernière que j'avais) au bout d'un certain temps, utilise là, si l'odeur et la texture n'ont pas du tout changé alors pas de problèmes (il peut aussi y avoir un dépôt sur le dessus qui peut te mettre la puce à l'oreille), sinon en cas de doutes mieux vaut éviter (ma chienne avait vomi et la texture était un peu bizarre du coup j'ai tout balancé).

Taysa : je disais ça AU CAS OU il n'y aurait plus d'Orijen nulle part, dans ce cas t'auras pas d'autres choix que de prendre autre chose.

----------


## lealouboy

Ok je ne vais pas prendre de risque du tout alors  ::  Je vais la balancer  :: 

Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Dans ce cas pense à l'huile de saumon sauvage si ce n'est pas déjà ce que tu utilisais  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Dans ce cas pense à l'huile de saumon sauvage si ce n'est pas déjà ce que tu utilisais


je viens d'aller voir et c'était de l'huile de saumon d'élevage à priori (sal mopet), c'est mieux le sauvage ? Pourquoi, ceux d'élevage reçoivent des antibios ou autre ?

----------


## sam37

J'ai enfin recu les maxima: il en a mangé ce matin, donc un peu tot pour dire si c'est concluant. Par contre, grande surprise: les croquettes sont grosses par rapport aux acanas! Et ça, ça me plait car ça l'oblige un peu à machouiller... lui qui est un vrai aspirateur...  :: 

Bonne odeur... 

Hormis NCLN, personne d'autres n'en vend? (pas trop cher je veux dire...)

----------


## Taysa

La cie des croquettes ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La cie des croquettes ...

----------


## YenZ

> je viens d'aller voir et c'était de l'huile de saumon d'élevage à priori (sal mopet), c'est mieux le sauvage ? Pourquoi, ceux d'élevage reçoivent des antibios ou autre ?


J'en ai déjà parlé sur les pages précédentes (page 246), l'huile de saumon sauvage est bien meilleure, la composition en acides gras étant très différente entre saumon sauvage et d'élevage.
Les seules huiles de saumon sauvage sont : Nutrivet, Grizzly, Decisiv' diet, et celle au meilleur rapport qualité/prix la nutrivet sur zooplus à 20 /litre (huile sauvage = fluo facile à reconnaitre  ::  )

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/co...e_chien/301772




> J'ai enfin recu les maxima: il en a mangé ce matin, donc un peu tot pour dire si c'est concluant. Par contre, grande surprise: les croquettes sont grosses par rapport aux acanas! Et ça, ça me plait car ça l'oblige un peu à machouiller... lui qui est un vrai aspirateur... 
> 
> Bonne odeur... 
> 
> Hormis NCLN, personne d'autres n'en vend? (pas trop cher je veux dire...)


Même réponse qu'à lealouboy, page 246, il y a plein d'autres sites qui en vendent mais c'est de l'huile de saumon d'élevage, pour le même prix que de l'huile de saumon sauvage sur zooplus.

PS : en fait tu parles de l'huile ou maxima ? Si c'est maxima LCDC le vend aussi
Maxima est au même prix ou presque sur les 2 sites ! (tu ne trouveras pas ailleurs car ce sont les seuls sites français à le vendre, si tu veux moins cher faut chercher sur des sites espagnols qui livrent en France...)





> La cie des croquettes ...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> La cie des croquettes ...


Oui mais pas d'huile de saumon sauvage, à 20/l ça fait cher quand même pour une qualité bien moindre (si tu parlais bien de l'huile, si c'est pour maxima je n'ai rien dit  ::  )

----------


## Taysa

Pour maxima je parlais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour maxima je parlais.

----------


## sam37

Lol! Oui je parlais des croquettes! Merci YenZ quand meme! 

Oui j'ai vu Tayza: c'est kif kif en fait le prix! 
Qui livre pour la CDC à domicile?

----------


## Taysa

Oui en livraison il est kif kif avec NCLN  :: 

quand t'es en rhone alpes c'est deja bien plus interessant !

----------


## sam37

ouai... mais suis trop loin pour faire croire que je suis en Rhone Alpes! Mdr!

----------


## lealouboy

Ok je vais commander celle que tu dis YenZ  :Smile:  Merci beaucoup et désolée, je n'avais pas vu que c'était sur la page 246  ::

----------


## sam37

Merci YenZ et Taysa! Je suis vraiment ravie des maxima! Y a rien à dire! 
les selles sont nickels, petites et bien faites, peu d'odeur, et couleur marron. Pas de pet, et surtout, pas d'odeur nauseabonde!! 

Donc merci!!! car je commençais à deseperer...

----------


## Taysa

De rien  :: 

Moi suis deg les maxima elle en veut plus, ca lui a peter comme ca, mais a mon avis c'est la taille vu qu'elle a mal de partout elle doit galerer a les macher

----------


## m.b.

> Merci YenZ et Taysa! Je suis vraiment ravie des maxima! Y a rien à dire! 
> les selles sont nickels, petites et bien faites, peu d'odeur, et couleur marron. Pas de pet, et surtout, pas d'odeur nauseabonde!! 
> 
> Donc merci!!! car je commençais à deseperer...


Tu n'as pas fait de transition presque ? Ca leur a convenu tout de suite, c'est bien ça. Ils avaient quoi avant ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les miens sont au maxima depuis une semaine (gros pb de diarrhée chronique, de pipis partout et d'assoiffement permanent pour l'une d'entre eux). J'ai mélangé une moitié de BOSCH (merdique, le dernier sac) et de MAXIMA, plus de pets, plus de pipis, moins d'assoiffement, des selles abondantes, marron clair au lieu de blèmes encore un peu molles, et ils sont plus calmes, avant demandaient à sortir dés qu'ils pétaient excusez les détails ... la transition va durer grosso modo une semaine je pense. Et ils les adorent ! et les chats aussi d'ailleurs, se faufilaient dans le sac quand je l'ai ouvert ... j'en ai donné quelques uns comme "amuse gueule" aux chatons en accueil pour les faire taire (hurlaient comme des possédés dans leur volière alors qu'ils ont des RC bébé à volonté ...) les ont dévorés et j'ai trouvé que leurs selles sentaient moins mauvais ... faudrait que je regarde si COTECHNICA en fait pour chats aussi !

----------


## YenZ

> Ok je vais commander celle que tu dis YenZ  Merci beaucoup et désolée, je n'avais pas vu que c'était sur la page 246





> Merci YenZ et Taysa! Je suis vraiment ravie des maxima! Y a rien à dire! 
> les selles sont nickels, petites et bien faites, peu d'odeur, et couleur marron. Pas de pet, et surtout, pas d'odeur nauseabonde!! 
> 
> Donc merci!!! car je commençais à deseperer...


De rien  :: 





> Les miens sont au maxima depuis une semaine (gros pb de diarrhée chronique, de pipis partout et d'assoiffement permanent pour l'une d'entre eux). J'ai mélangé une moitié de BOSCH (merdique, le dernier sac) et de MAXIMA, plus de pets, plus de pipis, moins d'assoiffement, des selles abondantes, marron clair au lieu de blèmes encore un peu molles, et ils sont plus calmes, avant demandaient à sortir dés qu'ils pétaient excusez les détails ... la transition va durer grosso modo une semaine je pense. Et ils les adorent ! et les chats aussi d'ailleurs, se faufilaient dans le sac quand je l'ai ouvert ... j'en ai donné quelques uns comme "amuse gueule" aux chatons en accueil pour les faire taire (hurlaient comme des possédés dans leur volière alors qu'ils ont des RC bébé à volonté ...) les ont dévorés et j'ai trouvé que leurs selles sentaient moins mauvais ... faudrait que je regarde si COTECHNICA en fait pour chats aussi !


Non Cotecnica ne fait pas pour chats, faudra trouver autre chose (équivalent en chats serait Nutrivet Instinct)

----------


## sam37

> De rien 
> 
> Moi suis deg les maxima elle en veut plus, ca lui a peter comme ca, mais a mon avis c'est la taille vu qu'elle a mal de partout elle doit galerer a les macher


C'est vrai qu'elles sont enormes! Elles font le double voir presque le triple des acanas que j'avais avant! 



> Tu n'as pas fait de transition presque ? Ca leur a convenu tout de suite, c'est bien ça. Ils avaient quoi avant ?


Non je n'ai fait aucune transition! C'est rare que je fasse des transitions, et en plus, là le gerant de Nourrir comme la nature m'a bien dit de ne pas faire de transition. 
Mon chien etait aux acanas sans cereales: il a malheureusement tout fait chez acana, car je ne comprenais pas que ça ne lui convienne plus! Acana lui a tres bien convenu jusqu'en octobre 2011. (adopté en avril donc nickel d'avril à octobre 2011)

----------


## Fahn

Ah, pourquoi t'a-t-il déconseillé de faire une transition? C'est étrange comme conseil...

----------


## sam37

On conseille toujours de faire une transition. Or quand j'avais essayé le BARF, on m'avait aussi dit de ne pas faire de transition! A mon avis, on voit ainsi clairement si ça va au chien ou non. 
Là, c'est radical! Sans trabsition je vois tout de suite la difference avec les autres croquettes!

----------


## pomku

Je crois que les transitions c'est quand on passe du "avec céréales" au "sans céréales". Là, passer de Acana à Maxima, comme ce sont deux "sans céréales", il n'y a pas de problème.

----------


## Taysa

Pour du sans cereales la transition n'est pas necessaire bien au contraire. 

Pour acana le fait qu'il n'est plus supporter est surement du au fait qu'ils aient modifier les compos. La j'ai pris le LIT & FIGHT mais faut je m'attende a des dhiarres apparament

----------


## MuzaRègne

Quand on augmente significativement la qualité, la transition progressive c'est plutôt une perte de temps ... pour passer de rc (medium junior) à nutrivet instinct, dès 3/4 - 1/4 on a vu une amélioration des selles par rapport à 100% rc, pareil quand on passe un chien d'aliment de supermarché à mieux.

----------


## neyla

Ma commande Maxima va arriver (pour remplacer acana et orijen) et pour mémé j'ai pris gosbi senior à la place d'Orijen senior, j'espère que j'ai fais le bon choix...

----------


## sam37

> Pour acana le fait qu'il n'est plus supporter est surement du au fait qu'ils aient modifier les compos. La j'ai pris le LIT & FIGHT mais faut je m'attende a des dhiarres apparament



Je pense que c'est du au changement de compo. Mais la personne qui recevait les croquettes chez elle m'a toujours certifié qu'il n'y a eu auucn changement. Or, mon chien allait tres bien d'avril à septembre. Il y a bien un truc qui a fait qu'il n'a plus supporté celle à l'agneau du jour au lendemain! Ensuite, voyant que l'agneau ne passait plus, j'ai prit au poulet, puis au bison, puis au poisson, et enfin les seniors (il va avoir 8 ans en janvier). Celles au poisson et les seniors furent les pires! Mais quand je vois la qualités des selles avec maxima, y a pas photos! Il n'a jaamis eu ça! Là je retrouve le meme changement qu'avec mon chien precedent, qui lui digerait tres bien acana.

----------


## Taysa

Sisi y'a eu changement de compo  ::  je ne sais plus quand exactement par contre !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sisi y'a eu changement de compo  ::  je ne sais plus quand exactement par contre !

----------


## sam37

acana a confirmé le changement de compo, et m'a repondu que je pouvais mettre de la courge pour eviter les selles liquides! N'importe quoi!!

----------


## m.b.

> acana a confirmé le changement de compo, et m'a repondu que je pouvais mettre de la courge pour eviter les selles liquides! N'importe quoi!!


Oui et puis si tu achètes des croquettes de qualité, c'est pas pour faire des mélanges et ajustements à la noix.

Ha ben s'il ne faut pas faire de transition avec les sans céréales, j'ai un échantillon de 400 grammes de purizon, je pourrai tenter sur mon chien le plus compliqué pour voir si ca lui convient.

----------


## Taysa

Mais faut faire une diete de 24/48h entre chaque marques.

----------


## m.b.

> Mais faut faire une diete de 24/48h entre chaque marques.


 Il va pas aimé ça, j'aurai pas le courage de lui imposer, c'est sacré le repas à la maison !

----------


## YenZ

> Ah, pourquoi t'a-t-il déconseillé de faire une transition? C'est étrange comme conseil...


Parce que pas toujours obligatoire, tout dépend aussi de chaque chien, surtout en restant sur du sans céréales.




> Je crois que les transitions c'est quand on passe du "avec céréales" au "sans céréales". Là, passer de Acana à Maxima, comme ce sont deux "sans céréales", il n'y a pas de problème.


Tu vois je t'avais dit que tu étais prête, alors c'est pour quand animal attitude ?  :: 




> Pour du sans cereales la transition n'est pas necessaire bien au contraire. 
> 
> Pour acana le fait qu'il n'est plus supporter est surement du au fait qu'ils aient modifier les compos. La j'ai pris le LIT & FIGHT mais faut je m'attende a des dhiarres apparament


Oui et non pour le transition, perso je ne suis vraiment pas fan de la diète forcée, et si tu ne fais pas de transition et que le chien part en diarrhée tu ne sais pas l'attribuer soit à la croquette, soit au fait qu'il n'y ait pas eu de transition.

Pour Acana oui les compos ont bien changé il y a environ 6/9 mois, mais pas sur pour autant que tu aies des diarrhées, perso c'était plutôt très bien supporté chez moi (mais pas du tout Orijen)




> Je pense que c'est du au changement de compo. Mais la personne qui recevait les croquettes chez elle m'a toujours certifié qu'il n'y a eu auucn changement. Or, mon chien allait tres bien d'avril à septembre. Il y a bien un truc qui a fait qu'il n'a plus supporté celle à l'agneau du jour au lendemain! Ensuite, voyant que l'agneau ne passait plus, j'ai prit au poulet, puis au bison, puis au poisson, et enfin les seniors (il va avoir 8 ans en janvier). Celles au poisson et les seniors furent les pires! Mais quand je vois la qualités des selles avec maxima, y a pas photos! Il n'a jaamis eu ça! Là je retrouve le meme changement qu'avec mon chien precedent, qui lui digerait tres bien acana.


Elle a certifié n'importe quoi alors, suffit de consulter anciennes et nouvelles compos pour voir les différences...

Je viens de prendre Cotecnica pour l'épagneule bretonne de ma mère, je vous dirai si c'est aussi bien que sur les miens et que tous les bons retours qu'il y a sur la marque (elle se jette déjà dessus c'est un bon début)

----------


## pomku

> Tu vois je t'avais dit que tu étais prête, alors c'est pour quand animal attitude ?


Merci pour ce compliment mais non non !  :Smile:  À toi l'honneur ! En plus, je suis déjà sous contrat _"où tu sais"_  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Fahn

Je préfère faire une transition plutôt que forcer mes chiens à ne pas manger pendant deux jours.
Puis sans transition, avec Jedi c'est tout bonnement impossible, il part en diarrhée trop rapidement.

----------


## Taysa

Deux jours c'est au pire des pires quand tu sais que le chien est vraiment super sensible, moi taysa je fais ni diete ni transition la elle vient de passer de maxima a josera balance a orijen senior bah zero dhiarree rien ...

Tout depend du chien mais des fois on a pas forcement le choix ! Et j'applique souvent un jour de diete a mes chiennes (plus maintenant que taysa est malade c'est vrai)

----------


## MuzaRègne

La transition c'est pour laisser le temps à la flore intestinale de s'adapter : un chien qui mange toujours la même chose a une flore intestinale spécialisée, qui ne va pas forcément convenir à un autre aliment, donc transition pour laisser les choses se faire progressivement. 
Quand on a des chiens qui ne mangent pas tout le temps la même chose, on donne des friandises, on change souvent d'aliment, ça passe tout seul parce que la flore n'est pas aussi spécialisée. Les chiens errant qui font les poubelles n'ont pas la chiasse en permanence, heureusement pour eux, ou dans les refuges où on donne ce qu'il y a à bouffer au bon vouloir des dons par exemple ....

Ensuite même pour un chien "habitué" à un aliment merdique, passer à nettement mieux en qualité ça change tellement la vie au niveau digestibilité, que l'adaptation est quasi immédiate.

----------


## bouba92

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si le riz des Gosbi est garanti sans ogm? Rien n'est précisé sur leur site.

----------


## mofo

> Est ce que quelqu'un sait si le riz des Gosbi est garanti sans ogm? Rien n'est précisé sur leur site.


moi j'avais posé la question au site gosbi directement qui m'a répondu "bien entendu" qu'ils étaient sans ogm, et j'ai posé la question a ncln qui m'a répondu qu'il ne pouvait pas le garantir, mais pour être sûr d'avoir déjà la certitude que l'animal n'était pas nourrir aussi avec ogm il fallait prendre agneau car il proviennent de nouvelle zélande et donc nourri 100% herbe (ça me paraît bizarre quand même) alors que gosbi poulet, les poulets venaient d'espagne donc certainement nourri avec ogm.

moi j'ai tranché j'ai pris platinium garanti sans ogm

----------


## Heirani

Bonsoir,

Je suis désolée, je n'ai pas pu venir répondre après mon dernier message concernant NCLN.
Alors en fait, oui, j'avais essayé de les contacter, mais par le formulaire et non par téléphone (je ne peux pas téléphoner).
J'ai finalement eu une réponse Lundi, à laquelle je n'ai même pas encore eu le temps de répondre d'ailleurs, où le monsieur s'excusait honnêtement en disant qu'il ne savait pas d'où le problème venait. Le message était appréciable car semblait sincère. Je m'étais inquiétée de l'absence de nouvelles parce que le fait est que sur internet, on a parfois le droit à de mauvaises surprises, et à des professionnels qui n'ont justement pas le comportement pour mériter cette appellation.
Je doute que le problème vienne de Mastercard car c'était un virement bancaire donc rien à voir avec la CB. Si vraiment il n'a reçu l'argent qu'au dernier moment, le problème devait venir ou de sa banque, ou de la mienne (personnellement j'ai toujours vu mes virements arriver sous 24H à 48H même avec un destinataire d'une banque différente, mais cela n'exclut pas une possibilité de bug).

Le colis a finalement été livré chez moi hier, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ait réceptionné et je ne sais pas si la livraison a été faite par le commerce ou par GLS (qui, au passage, est une véritable catastrophe en règle générale, je rejoins la personne qui s'en plaignait, je n'ai jamais été satisfaite de leurs services) ou autre transporteur.
Pour explication concernant les frais de port : ce site offre les frais de port pour les personnes habitant dans la Loire ainsi que quelques autres, car c'est le gérant du site qui part lui-même faire les livraisons, de ce que j'ai compris.

Donc, tout est bien qui finit bien ! Et mes excuses encore pour le hors-sujet.

Bonne continuation à toutes & tous.

----------


## Taysa

Oui si tu es dans la loire c'est fred qui fais la livraison mais du coup il remet pas le colis a qui que ce soit ! Fin ca me parait bizarre ron histoire

----------


## Heirani

Que l'on se comprenne bien, lorsque je disais que je n'avais pas réceptionné le colis, je ne voulais pas dire qu'il avait été livré autre part, il a bien été livré à mon domicile.  :: 
Je pense que le gérant, étant donné la situation, a dû faire un geste commercial et m'a fait cadeau des frais de port et envoyé le colis par transporteur.

----------


## bouba92

> moi j'avais posé la question au site gosbi directement qui m'a répondu "bien entendu" qu'ils étaient sans ogm, et j'ai posé la question a ncln qui m'a répondu qu'il ne pouvait pas le garantir, mais pour être sûr d'avoir déjà la certitude que l'animal n'était pas nourrir aussi avec ogm il fallait prendre agneau car il proviennent de nouvelle zélande et donc nourri 100% herbe (ça me paraît bizarre quand même) alors que gosbi poulet, les poulets venaient d'espagne donc certainement nourri avec ogm.
> 
> moi j'ai tranché j'ai pris platinium garanti sans ogm


Ouais, donc en fait, on n'en sait rien....et l'Espagne est bien connue pour son peu de respect des normes et réglementations , les Platinum oui, il faudrait que je re regarde la compo et elles sont trés chères!Toute façon, personne n'ira voir si ya des ogm ou pas, bien obligés de les croire sur parole.

----------


## monconfetti

Bonjour ,
Je reviens du véto avec mon Cooper (5 ans , croisée montagne et husky) pour son rappel de vaccins , et en même temps comme on le trouvait bien gras la véto lui a fait une analyse de sang et une analyse d'urine pour voir s'il avait du diabète ou un problème de thyroïde, mais tout va bien il a par contre du cholestérol. Elle m'a conseillée de changer son alimentation , je lui donne actuellement DLG qui affiche un taux de lipides de 16% ! Je ne sais pas quoi prendre comme croquettes light (sans maïs , sans blé , ) c'est difficile à trouver ! Pouvez-vous me conseiller ? 
Merci

----------


## YenZ

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis désolée, je n'ai pas pu venir répondre après mon dernier message concernant NCLN.


C'est pas NCLN dont tu parles mais LCDC !




> Ouais, donc en fait, on n'en sait rien....et l'Espagne est bien connue pour son peu de respect des normes et réglementations , les Platinum oui, il faudrait que je re regarde la compo et elles sont trés chères!Toute façon, personne n'ira voir si ya des ogm ou pas, bien obligés de les croire sur parole.


Platinum = non ogm pour les céréales + agneau, mais les poulets viennent d'espagne !
Gosbi = non ogm pour l'agneau, doute sur les poulets, et on en sait rien pour le riz




> Bonjour ,
> Je reviens du véto avec mon Cooper (5 ans , croisée montagne et husky) pour son rappel de vaccins , et en même temps comme on le trouvait bien gras la véto lui a fait une analyse de sang et une analyse d'urine pour voir s'il avait du diabète ou un problème de thyroïde, mais tout va bien il a par contre du cholestérol. Elle m'a conseillée de changer son alimentation , je lui donne actuellement DLG qui affiche un taux de lipides de 16% ! Je ne sais pas quoi prendre comme croquettes light (sans maïs , sans blé , ) c'est difficile à trouver ! Pouvez-vous me conseiller ? 
> Merci


DLG = lipides à 18% pas 16
"Light" sans blé etc.. = gosbi senior, ou éventuellement gosbi vet diet (mis trop light donc bcp de glucides), ou éventuellement gosbi agneau (mais 16%de gras), le tout sur NCLN

Sinon acana light & fit si vraiment besoin de maigrir avec un très bon produit si ton chien le supporte bien (dispo sur pets-animalia ou miscota.fr ou moins cher)

----------


## Taysa

Je viens de recevoir mon acana light & fit, je finis lz josera et hop on attaque.
Taysa aime le orijen senior pour le moment niquel !

----------


## Heirani

> C'est pas NCLN dont tu parles mais LCDC !



Oups, oui  ::   désolée.

----------


## odrey13

je viens de voir que les dans les Gosbi il peut y avoir des OGM ...

sincerement je commence a desesperer de trouver la croquette parfaite , j'en trouve pas pour le moment 

si il y a ogm, c pas bon , si il y en a pas c les taux qui ne vont pas , sans parler bien sur qu'il me faut des minis croquettes

----------


## monconfetti

Merci Yenz, je m'étais aussi arrêtée sur les Acana mais j'ai peur qu'il ne les supporte pas , avant de passer au DLG , j'ai eu du mal à le stabiliser au niveau diarhée , je ne sais plus si j'ai essayé Acana ! Est ce qu'elle conviendrait à mon autre chien qui a 10 ans et qui a la leihsmaniose , (je pense qu'il y a un tx de protéine trop élevé pour lui ?). 
Les gosbi me plaise aussi mais il y a ce doute sur les ogm !
J'aimerais vraiment un produit qui puisse convenir à tous mes chiens (j'ai aussi deux petits chiens nus qui ont tendance  à devenir un peu grassouillet avec les DLG)).
Vais peu-être essayer les Acana  light pour les trois jeunes et prendre autre chose pour mon pépère ? Vous en pensez quoi ? Y a - t'il des problèmes de digestion avec les Acana light ?

----------


## YenZ

> je viens de voir que les dans les Gosbi il peut y avoir des OGM ...
> 
> sincerement je commence a desesperer de trouver la croquette parfaite , j'en trouve pas pour le moment 
> 
> si il y a ogm, c pas bon , si il y en a pas c les taux qui ne vont pas , sans parler bien sur qu'il me faut des minis croquettes


Faut pas tomber dans l'extrême non plus, TOUTES les croquettes ou presque en contiennent, même pour les humains une énorme partie des aliments vendus contiennent des OGM.
Gosbi reste un excellent compromis, surtout en très petites croquettes.




> Merci Yenz, je m'étais aussi arrêtée sur les Acana mais j'ai peur qu'il ne les supporte pas , avant de passer au DLG , j'ai eu du mal à le stabiliser au niveau diarhée , je ne sais plus si j'ai essayé Acana ! Est ce qu'elle conviendrait à mon autre chien qui a 10 ans et qui a la leihsmaniose , (je pense qu'il y a un tx de protéine trop élevé pour lui ?). 
> Les gosbi me plaise aussi mais il y a ce doute sur les ogm !
> J'aimerais vraiment un produit qui puisse convenir à tous mes chiens (j'ai aussi deux petits chiens nus qui ont tendance  à devenir un peu grassouillet avec les DLG)).
> Vais peu-être essayer les Acana  light pour les trois jeunes et prendre autre chose pour mon pépère ? Vous en pensez quoi ? Y a - t'il des problèmes de digestion avec les Acana light ?


Les problèmes de digestion sont en fonction de chaque chien, ils peuvent tous le supporter, voir aucun, ou encore qu'une partie seulement, il faut tester pour savoir, mais généralement Acana est bien toléré, après il n'y a pas de science exacte.
Pour gosbi même réponse qu'à odrey13 au-dessus.

Un article très intéressant sur la maladie de ton chien

http://www.b-a-r-f.com/index.php?opt...&Itemid=100168

En terme d'alimentation Acana light & fit peut très bien convenir à tous tes chiens, les 3 jeunes et le moins jeune, tu peux déjà prendre un ou plusieurs petits paquets et tester, mais la gamme light & fit est surtout pour ceux qui ont du poids à perdre, sinon d'autres gammes Acana sont très bien aussi ! (mais plus grasses au passage, moins que DLG ou équivalentes selon les gammes)

----------


## odrey13

effectivement c'est ce que me disait mon mari hier , que nous aussi on en mange des ogm 

dommage que les croquettes bio ne font pas de bonnes compo (enfin en mini croquettes je parle , le reste je ne sais pas )

----------


## monconfetti

Très  intéressant l'article sur la leishmaniose, mon hippo a 10 ans et il vit avec cette maladie depuis 2ans et demi et se porte très bien pour le moment ! C'est sûr qu'une alimentation naturelle serait le mieux , j'avais essayé la ration ménagère mais grosse cata pour un des mes chiens (diarhées ++++)
Je suis encore un peu indécise mais vais certainement tenter les Acana ! Merci encore pour les conseils

----------


## m.b.

Et bien, j'ai tenté les purizon, mon échantillon reçu en cadeau de 400g, j'ai mis 90 gr de purizon sur plusieurs repas et le reste en profines sur plusieurs jours (400g ca passe vite)... Résultat mon chien a fait deux crottes (petites) dans la journée donc grosse différence ! Cela signifie que c'est du sans céréale qui lui convient le mieux ou c'est un effet de nouveauté ? 

En sans céréale, vous parlez souvent nutrivet - purizon - maximacontencia - totw : *concrètement, elles se valent à peu de chose près ?* 
Honnêtement  je vais viser les moins cher en fonction des différents zooplus et des réductions.

----------


## Taysa

Totw est moins bien que les 3 autres marques que tu cites. 

Pour le moment orijen senior tip top hormis que taysa a repris du poids mais bon on va juste reduire un peu  :Smile:

----------


## mimine

> je viens de voir que les dans les Gosbi il peut y avoir des OGM ...
> 
> sincerement je commence a desesperer de trouver la croquette parfaite , j'en trouve pas pour le moment 
> 
> si il y a ogm, c pas bon , si il y en a pas c les taux qui ne vont pas , sans parler bien sur qu'il me faut des minis croquettes


moi très franchement ce qui me préoccuperai +++ dans le choix d'une marque de croquettes c'est principalement de choisir celles qui ont le moins de mycotoxines (blé, maïs) ... après la présence (ou pas) d'OGM n'est pas forcément un critère de choix primordial.

La forte proportion de protéines animales, l'absence (ou le minimum) de céréales ça oui par contre !

----------


## YenZ

> Et bien, j'ai tenté les purizon, mon échantillon reçu en cadeau de 400g, j'ai mis 90 gr de purizon sur plusieurs repas et le reste en profines sur plusieurs jours (400g ca passe vite)... Résultat mon chien a fait deux crottes (petites) dans la journée donc grosse différence ! Cela signifie que c'est du sans céréale qui lui convient le mieux ou c'est un effet de nouveauté ? 
> 
> En sans céréale, vous parlez souvent nutrivet - purizon - maximacontencia - totw : *concrètement, elles se valent à peu de chose près ?* 
> Honnêtement  je vais viser les moins cher en fonction des différents zooplus et des réductions.


Oui elles se valent à peu de chose près, TOWT a trop de minéraux et passez de prot/gras selon les gammes, et souvent en rupture, niveau qualité/prix ce serait les 3 autres que tu cites, maxima sur LCDC et NCLN, les 2 autres sur zooplus,au moins cher  nutrivet sur le belge, purizon sur l'allemand je crois.

----------


## vans

je viens vous faire un petit retour des orijen senior.

J'ai vu que du bien, ma chienne les apprécie mais faut que je m'amuse à les couper en deux car sinon elle les mange pas.
Son poils est devenue super doux et brillant alors qu'auparavant je la lavait toutes les 3 semaines car trop gras. La çà fait 1 mois que je l'ai pas lavé et son poils encore tout propre.
Pour ce qui est des crottes, il y en a beaucoup moins.

Merci à vous de m'avoir conseillé les orijen senior  ::

----------


## Fahn

Tu as essayé de les ramollir dans un peu d'eau pour qu'elle puisse les manger?
Parce que les couper, ça doit être assez long à faire  ::

----------


## Taysa

Pourtant elle sont petites comme croquettes deja !

----------


## pomku

> Pourtant elle sont petites comme croquettes deja !


C'est vrai, Taysa a raison, c'est pas de la méga-croquette ! En plus, elles sont assez friables, contrairement aux Acana qui sont un peu en béton !

----------


## vans

Les repas chez ma chienne sont très très compliqué. :: 
Si les croquettes sont trop grosse elle en veut pas (sauf en friandise), elle fait sa féniasse, elle croque pas. Donc je coupe les croquettes. Je vous ferai une photo ce soir des croquettes qu'elle avait avant et les orijen, il y a une grosse différence. Je l'ai peux mal habitué à tout prendre petit.
Si je mouille trop les croquettes, elle en veut pas non plus car c'est trop moux après. Donc je dois trouver le juste milieu.

Fahn : je me plein pas trop car je dois avoir juste une 40-50ene de croquette a couper en deux donc sa va  :Smile:  mais c'est chiant je l'avoue

----------


## m.b.

Non mais vans, c'est pas de ta faute, parfois on tombe sur des chien-chiant, c'est comme ça   ::  lol

Commande purizon : fait  ::

----------


## vans

> Non mais vans, c'est pas de ta faute, parfois on tombe sur des chien-chiant, c'est comme ça   lol


Elle est plus que chiante lol mais je l'aime fort fort fort  ::

----------


## pomku

:Smile:  C'est vrai que nos chiens ont le don de nous faire tourner en bourrique ! La dernière de Krakou : il n'accepte de manger ses croquetets que si je les dispose sur le sol, mais tout autour de sa gamelle. J'ai dit oui une fois, deux fois, mais maintenant je ne cède plus (et c'est duuuuuuur, quand il me regarde avec ses yeux de chien "tellement malheureux et tellement affamé").  ::  ::

----------


## mofo

> C'est vrai que nos chiens ont le don de nous faire tourner en bourrique ! La dernière de Krakou : il n'accepte de manger ses croquetets que si je les dispose sur le sol, mais tout autour de sa gamelle. J'ai dit oui une fois, deux fois, mais maintenant je ne cède plus (et c'est duuuuuuur, quand il me regarde avec ses yeux de chien "tellement malheureux et tellement affamé").


mdr !! alors là oui ils ont vraiment le don de te faire tourner en bourrique, enfin je critique pas car moi aussi je me laisserai avoir... ::

----------


## vans

comme promis voici la différence entre les anciennes croquettes (RC Xsmall +12) qui est a gauche et les nouvelles (Orijen senior) qui est a droite. Donc grosse différence de taille.

----------


## vans

> C'est vrai que nos chiens ont le don de nous faire tourner en bourrique ! La dernière de Krakou : il n'accepte de manger ses croquetets que si je les dispose sur le sol, mais tout autour de sa gamelle. J'ai dit oui une fois, deux fois, mais maintenant je ne cède plus (et c'est duuuuuuur, quand il me regarde avec ses yeux de chien "tellement malheureux et tellement affamé").





> mdr !! alors là oui ils ont vraiment le don de te faire tourner en bourrique, enfin je critique pas car moi aussi je me laisserai avoir...


arhhh, ce soir elle m'aura tout fait...
J'ai donné à manger de la boite à mon petit protégé de dehors (chat errant) et madame s'en est souvenu. Donc elle n'a pas voulu manger sa gamelle sans que je lui rajoute de la boite aussi.

----------


## foufie40180

J'aurais besoin de conseils , j'ai récupéré en FA une petite chienne croisée porte et fenetre , elle est née le 30 sept , ( les gens ont plassé les chiot a un moi , on a récupéré celle la avec l'asso dont je suis fa ) , bref ! elle pèse un kilo toute mouillé , je cherche des croquettes adapté qui ne lui donneront pas la diaré svp , elle va etre vermifugé ... au plus vite , je l'ai eut aujourd'hui .

----------


## pomku

> comme promis voici la différence entre les anciennes croquettes (RC Xsmall +12) qui est a gauche et les nouvelles (Orijen senior) qui est a droite. Donc grosse différence de taille.


Tu sais, au lieu de t'embêter  à les casser une à une, tu devrais les mettre dans un torchon, faire comme un baluchon et taper le tout un bon coup contre ton plan de travail. Je fais comme ça quand je dois casser du chocolat à pâtisser qui n'est plus dans son emballage (sinon, je tape direct la tablette emballée contre la tranche de mon plan de travail ). Ça fait plein de petits morceaux, c'est rapide, pratique et ça détruit moins les doigts  :Smile:

----------


## neyla

Pour les utilisateurs des croquettes Maxima, c'est quoi pour vous l'hydrolysat de poulet ?

Si vous deviez choisir entre Orijen senior et Gosbi senior...

J'utilise les sans céréales (orijen et acana) depuis mars 2011 mais je cherche une alternative définitive peut être à cause de l'approvisionnement...

----------


## Taysa

Bah j"ai eu le meme choix a faire : orijen ou gosbi senior, j'ai pris orijen et ma chienne les mangent sans soucis etc par contre avec leurs de soucis d'approvisionnement j'espere ne pas avoir besoin de changer encore :/

----------


## neyla

Qu'est ce qui vous as fais choisir Orijen senior plutôt que gosbi ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

hydrolisat : extrait. Lisez PARFUM NATUREL

----------


## Taysa

> Qu'est ce qui vous as fais choisir Orijen senior plutôt que gosbi ?


Gosbi est une TRES bonne croquettes, mais il fallait de petites croquettes tres appetentes et de preferences sans cereales donc Orijen  :: 
Taysa est malade donc je lui privilegie vraiment le must en alimentation

----------


## neyla

> hydrolisat : extrait. Lisez PARFUM NATUREL


???

----------


## Taysa

Aussi le fait que je n'ai payer que 51€ le sac d'orijen senior !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aussi le fait que je n'ai payer que 51 le sac d'orijen senior !

----------


## neyla

> Aussi le fait que je n'ai payer que 51€ le sac d'orijen senior !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Aussi le fait que je n'ai payer que 51€ le sac d'orijen senior !


Où si je peux savoir ? Car je vais aussi devoir me rabattre sur des grands sacs car trouver des 7kgs...je vais bien les conserver dans un bac hermétique car ouvert quasi 6mois.

----------


## Taysa

Sur zooplus.es j'ai un bon de reduc permanent de 6% mais du coup la ils sont en rupture j'ai pris le dernier !

----------


## lealouboy

> hydrolisat : extrait. Lisez PARFUM NATUREL


J'avais lu, via un lien donné sur ce post, que le terme "hydrolisat" cachait plutôt "sous produit animaux". En effet, seuls les sous produits animaux (genre becs, sabots etc...) nécessitent une cuisson à si haute température, si mes souvenirs sont bons ...

La présence du terme "hydrolisat" faisait perdre une étoile à la marque concernée  ::

----------


## neyla

> Sur zooplus.es j'ai un bon de reduc permanent de 6% mais du coup la ils sont en rupture j'ai pris le dernier !


le piston lol !!! Et moi cet approvisionnement m'inquiète au plus haut point...minimum février 2013 à cause du souci d'usine et ça c'est une date si tout va bien

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avais lu, via un lien donné sur ce post, que le terme "hydrolisat" cachait plutôt "sous produit animaux". En effet, seuls les sous produits animaux (genre becs, sabots etc...) nécessitent une cuisson à si haute température, si mes souvenirs sont bons ...
> 
> La présence du terme "hydrolisat" faisait perdre une étoile à la marque concernée


Et beh voilà c'est un des avis que j'avais eu et l'autre on dit que ce sont des enzymes pour une meilleure digestibilité...alors qu'est ce qui est vrai...

----------


## lealouboy

Perso je donne des gosbi lamb & rice et j'en suis ravie  :Smile:  Mais je n'ai pas de séniors encore  :: 
Mes chiens les mangent super bien (même la difficile), ils ont un super poils et sont en super forme !!!!!

edit : ça en fait des "super"  ::

----------


## Poska

Je galère à faire reprendre du poids à la petite Blue. Elle est en sur-ration de Nutrivet Energetic + huile de saumon + oeuf et cuisse de poulet réguliers, elle a de belles selles donc bonne digestion mais elle prend du poids à l'allure d'un escargot. Elle n'a toujours pas dépassé son poids de départ alors qu'elle est ici depuis 2 mois! (bon elle a eu un accident de parcours qui lui a fait perdre 5 kg entre temps, mais quand même, ça me perturbe...)
Je me demande si je ne devrais pas repasser à des crocs avec céréales? Ou c'est normal que ce soit si lent?
Il me semble que Calie avait repris plus vite, mais je ne la pesais pas elle donc je n'ai pas de vraie référence...

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs a tendance à être mince (hormis quand elle mange des fruits l'été dans le jardin  :: ). Avec Origen et Acana, elle restait mince mais bon, elle était en excellente forme et santé.
Avec Arden Grange et maintenant Gosbi, elle est un peu plus épaisse, en effet, mais bon ce n'est pas hyper flagrant.

Certains chiens sont plus minces que d'autres, je pense.

----------


## m.b.

Peut être que c'est sa nature d'être très très mince ? 
Ma chienne ne prend pas pourtant elle a de grosse ration, que je baisse ou augmente, elle reste à 28kg.

----------


## Taysa

Les croquettes sans cereales ont tendance a assecher donc tu peux passer sur du avec cereales pour tester oui.

Pour les zooplus.es tu peux tester deja ce code : 3PRDE qui te donne 3% a chaque fois, le reste c'est une reduc perso  ::

----------


## YenZ

> J'aurais besoin de conseils , j'ai récupéré en FA une petite chienne croisée porte et fenetre , elle est née le 30 sept , ( les gens ont plassé les chiot a un moi , on a récupéré celle la avec l'asso dont je suis fa ) , bref ! elle pèse un kilo toute mouillé , je cherche des croquettes adapté qui ne lui donneront pas la diaré svp , elle va etre vermifugé ... au plus vite , je l'ai eut aujourd'hui .


Une des nombreuses marques que l'on a conseillé sur ce topic, dont la liste page 198.
Normalement Cotenica puppy pourrait très bien convenir, si elle a quand même du mal à les manger bien que les croquettes soient très petites, tu peux humidifier.




> Pour les utilisateurs des croquettes Maxima, c'est quoi pour vous l'hydrolysat de poulet ?
> 
> Si vous deviez choisir entre Orijen senior et Gosbi senior...
> 
> J'utilise les sans céréales (orijen et acana) depuis mars 2011 mais je cherche une alternative définitive peut être à cause de l'approvisionnement...


Muzarègne en a parlé quelques pages en arrière ici

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-227.html




> Le terme hydrolysat désigne des matières décomposées par l'action de  l'eau. Ils forment une pâte incorporée par la suite au reste de la  préparation pour cuisson. Les hydrolysats incorporés aux aliments pour  animaux de compagnie sont généralement fabriqués à partir de  sous-produits. 
> Dans les aliments diététiques pour animaux souffrant  d'intolérance ou d'allergie alimentaire, l'hydrolyse des protéines  permet de réduire la taille des molécules à une densité telle que  l'organisme ne les détecte plus et n'a donc plus de réactions  indésirables (diarrhée, prurit, eczéma).
> 
> (...)
> 
> définition d'hydrolysat:
> "*Décomposition chimique d'une  substance par l'action directe ou indirecte de l'eau, de façon qu'il  apparaisse de nouvelles molécules.* Un glycoprotéïde qui donne  un hydrate de carbone par hydrolyse (Roger ds Nouv. Traité Méd., fasc.  2, 1928, p. 449). À l'intérieur de la cellule de levure, le maltose est  transformé (...) par une réaction appelée hydrolyse, une molécule de  maltose fixe une molécule d'eau et se scinde en deux molécules de  glucose (Plantefol, Bot. et biol. végét., t. 1, 1931, p. 107)."






> Où si je peux savoir ? Car je vais aussi devoir me rabattre sur des grands sacs car trouver des 7kgs...je vais bien les conserver dans un bac hermétique car ouvert quasi 6mois.


Sur le zooplus espagnol, 6 mois c'est beaucoup trop, même dans un container, 3 mois grand max !!
Si tu pars sur Orijen/Acana tu risque d'être très embêtée prochainement vu que ça va être en rupture partout !




> J'avais lu, via un lien donné sur ce post, que le terme "hydrolisat" cachait plutôt "sous produit animaux". En effet, seuls les sous produits animaux (genre becs, sabots etc...) nécessitent une cuisson à si haute température, si mes souvenirs sont bons ...
> 
> La présence du terme "hydrolisat" faisait perdre une étoile à la marque concernée


+1 mais l'hydrolysat de poulet arrive très loin dans la liste des ingrédients chez Cotecnica.




> Je galère à faire reprendre du poids à la petite Blue. Elle est en sur-ration de Nutrivet Energetic + huile de saumon + oeuf et cuisse de poulet réguliers, elle a de belles selles donc bonne digestion mais elle prend du poids à l'allure d'un escargot. Elle n'a toujours pas dépassé son poids de départ alors qu'elle est ici depuis 2 mois! (bon elle a eu un accident de parcours qui lui a fait perdre 5 kg entre temps, mais quand même, ça me perturbe...)
> Je me demande si je ne devrais pas repasser à des crocs avec céréales? Ou c'est normal que ce soit si lent?
> Il me semble que Calie avait repris plus vite, mais je ne la pesais pas elle donc je n'ai pas de vraie référence...


Sans céréales = chien musclé et sec
Tu peux effectivement essayer avec céréales et voir, mais si tu repasses ensuite au sans céréales elle reperdra surement sa graisse, elle a peut-être simplement une nature à ne pas grossir.
Attends encore un peu quand même, surtout qu'elle avait perdu 5 kgs, l'important est qu'elle mange et digère bien, mieux vaut un chien en léger sous poids et sec que le contraire... si vraiment ça ne change pas au bout de quelques semaines/mois alors tu pourras essayer de changer et voir si c'est mieux.

----------


## Poska

Je ne suis pas contre les chiens minces mais là elle est encore au stade de la maigreur (confirmé par plusieurs vétos), il lui faudrait au moins 3-4kg de plus pour être mince et belle.
Je pense reprendre encore un sac de Nutrivet qui dure un gros mois, et aviser ensuite si elle est toujours là. De toutes façons ça m'étonnerait que ses futurs adoptants restent aux sans céréales, donc au pire elle prendra du gras chez eux (et moi je passerais pour la méchante FA qui a affamé la chienne  :: ).
Mais là ces croquettes lui conviennent très bien, elle les digère super bien, elle a la pêche, un beau poil etc, et elle prend du poids quand même au final, même si c'est trop lent à mon goût. Après réflexion je préfère attendre un peu avant de changer de marque et risquer de la perturber, son corps a besoin d'un peu de repos là...
Merci pour vos avis  ::

----------


## Taysa

Surtout qu'il vaut mieux qu'elle prenne du poids lentement ! c'est mauvais si elle grossit trop rapidement  ::

----------


## Poska

Ben oui je suis la première à le dire d'habitude. Là c'est vraiment le fait qu'elle est chez moi depuis 2 mois et qu'au final elle fait le même poids qu'à son arrivée qui me fait bizarre, mais avec du recul vu ce qu'il s'est passé c'est normal.
Elle a été opérée il y a bientôt 4 semaines et elle a repris presque 4 kilos depuis, ça fait 1kg par semaine c'est correct non? (elle fait 22kg)

----------


## lealouboy

ça me semble parfaitement correct comme reprise de poids  ::

----------


## Taysa

Bah euh oui carrement 1kg par semaine c'est deja pas mal !

----------


## Poska

Je sais que ça paraît idiot mais moi je ne la vois pas changer, pourtant je sais très bien qu'en théorie c'est correct comme prise de poids, mais je vois toujours autant ses côtes et sa colonne alors je ne peux pas m'empêcher de m'inquiéter  :: 
Merci de m'avoir répondu  ::

----------


## neyla

Merci YenZ !

je suis à l'orijen et c'est galère ! Je crois que je vais me lancer alors sur maxima puisque l'hydrolysat est minime...

3 mois pfff comment je vais faire, on perd des vitamines, etc ??? Je cherche à remplacer Orijen senior 7kg par...gosbi senior on m'a dit mais c'est 15kg que faire ???

----------


## lealouboy

> Je sais que ça paraît idiot mais moi je ne la vois pas changer, pourtant je sais très bien qu'en théorie c'est correct comme prise de poids, mais je vois toujours autant ses côtes et sa colonne alors je ne peux pas m'empêcher de m'inquiéter 
> Merci de m'avoir répondu


Djobi, qui n'a pas le même passé que Blue, a mis 1 an à vraiment paraître en état  :: 
Bon certes, en plus, elle n'était pas gourmande et difficile en plus  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Ben oui je suis la première à le dire d'habitude. Là c'est vraiment le fait qu'elle est chez moi depuis 2 mois et qu'au final elle fait le même poids qu'à son arrivée qui me fait bizarre, mais avec du recul vu ce qu'il s'est passé c'est normal.
> Elle a été opérée il y a bientôt 4 semaines et elle a repris presque 4 kilos depuis, ça fait 1kg par semaine c'est correct non? (elle fait 22kg)


+1 avec tout le monde, 1kg/semaine c'est déjà énorme, à ce rythme là, et même si tu ne vois pas de changement pour l'instant, elle sera vite remplumée  :: 




> Merci YenZ !
> 
> je suis à l'orijen et c'est galère ! Je crois que je vais me lancer alors sur maxima puisque l'hydrolysat est minime...
> 
> 3 mois pfff comment je vais faire, on perd des vitamines, etc ??? Je cherche à remplacer Orijen senior 7kg par...gosbi senior on m'a dit mais c'est 15kg que faire ???


Gosbi et Orijen c'est quand même pas pareil du tout, bah le problème c'est que chez Cotecnica c'est 3 ou 14 kgs, chez Nutrivet Instinct (équivalent orijen) c'est 12 kgs, chez Applaws c'est 2 ou 12.5 kgs, ya que TOTW qui fait du 6.8 kgs mais problème d'approvisionnement (un peu moins que Orijen/Acana car c'est pas le même pays ni même usine) et aussi de taux de minéraux selon les gammes.

Éventuellement du TOTW high prairie chiots (ce n'est que marketing en fait ça convient mieux à des adultes qu'à des chiots), ça doit exister en 6.8, sinon je ne vois pas comme ça ce qui irait en terme de poids.

Soit tu prends du petits conditionnement par plusieurs sacs, soit tu achètes un gros sac à 2 avec quelqu'un !

Ça dépend combien elle mange/jour, si c'est 140/150 gr c'est un bon pour un gros sac, sinon faut prendre plus petit, effectivement tu perds vitamines etc... à partir de la fabrication, et encore plus dès que tu ouvres le sac ! (même si bien conservé)

----------


## neyla

Pas pareil c.-à-d. ? 

Je ne sais pas quoi utiliser pour remplacer les Orijen senior ? Elle mange 90g/j...

----------


## D-elphine

je viens de commander pour la 1ere fois sur le site miscota.fr, quelqu'un a t il déjà commandé ? c'est sérieux ? j' aurai du me renseigner avant

----------


## YenZ

amandiers : non je n'ai jamais commandé dessus mais je connais et c'est un site sérieux pas de soucis à te faire  :: 

neyla : pas pareil cad pas les même taux de protéines par exemple, et pas sans céréales, bref pas dans le même style de produits.

Le plus proche d'orijen senior c'est :

- Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic & care (moins cher sur zooplus.be)

et éventuellement

- Applaws senior (sur medicanimal)

Après les produits qui se rapprochent aussi sont :

- Cotecnica maxima grain free adulte (sur NCLN et LCDC)
- Acana senior (sur lamiamcroq, miscota, pets-animalia, NCLN.. etc.. voir page 198)
- Purizon (sur zooplus.de je crois au moins cher)

PS : sinon tu as aussi Farrado qui est très sympa, dispo sur seulementnaturel en 4 kgs, et sur 1 ou 2 autres sites je ne me rappelle plus lesquels, regarde page 198

----------


## sam37

> Ben oui je suis la première à le dire d'habitude. Là c'est vraiment le fait qu'elle est chez moi depuis 2 mois et qu'au final elle fait le même poids qu'à son arrivée qui me fait bizarre, mais avec du recul vu ce qu'il s'est passé c'est normal.
> Elle a été opérée il y a bientôt 4 semaines et elle a repris presque 4 kilos depuis, ça fait 1kg par semaine c'est correct non? (elle fait 22kg)




Moi, c'etait l'inverse que je voulais pour mon chien. Il a été abandonné par ses 2eme propio en faisant 39 kilos. Quand je l'ai adopté, il pesait 47 kilos. Il avait donc 8 kilos à perde, car à 39, sur photo, il semblait bien. Et j'ai apprit par mon veto qui l'avait connu un peu plus de 4 ans qu'il avait toujours été gras, sans muscle car jamais sortit. 
Adopté debut avril, il avait retrouvé un poid correct que fin juin. Il a donc perdu 1kilos grosso modo par semaine. Je trouvais que ce n'etait pas assez rapide, mais mon veto m'a dit que c'etait vraiment bien, car c'etait justement lent, donc respectueux de sa santé. En parrallele, il se remusclait doucement. 

Donc je pense que c'est plutot bien qu'elle reprenne un kilo par semaine cette chienne.

----------


## Loupiotte21

sam37, comment ton chien a perdu 1kg par semaine ?!

----------


## sam37

Je n'ai jamais diminué sa ration, donc il mange la meme ration aujourd'hui que lors de son adoption. Si le temps le permet, on fait à peu pres 2-3h de ballades par jour. Et si je manque de temps, on joue à la balle 5-10mn maxi. C'est ce qu'on fait depuis qu'il a été adopté et rien n'a changé depuis... Il faisait meme moins d'activité, et sorties beaucoup moins longue car il etait tellement gros que je ne voulais pas lui provoquer une crise cardiaque... Au tout debut, on sortait souvent mais tres peu de temps. Et c'est lui qui se dosait, alors qu'aujourd'hui, c'est parfois moi qui le sollicite.

----------


## odrey13

vous en pensez du bien des applaws ? 

le taux de cendres n'est pas trop elevé ?

----------


## YenZ

Oui très bonne compo, les cendres ça va encore, 8 à 8.5% selon les gammes, et le rapport Ca/P est à presque 1 sur certaines gammes, d'autres ou c'est un peu plus élevé (jusqu'à 1.35)

Toutes les gammes et analyses =) http://www.applaws.co.uk/dog_dry.php

----------


## odrey13

j'avais repéré celle ci t'ne penses quoi ? 

Ce sont les small au poulet adult 
*Composition*: Chicken 66% (from Dried Chicken), Chicken Mince 8%, Peas 8% (from Dried Peas), Potato Starch 6%, Poultry Oil 2.5% (Source of Omega 6), Beet Pulp, Poultry Gravy, Whole Egg (from Dried Egg), Cellulose Plant Fibre, Minerals, Vitamins, Salmon Oil (source of omega 3), Tomato (from Dried Potato), Carrot (from Dried Carrot) Chicory Extract (F.O.S), Alfalfa Meal, Seaweed/Kelp, Yeast Extract (Purified Beta Glucan 0.1%), Glucosamine, Methylsulfonylmethane, Chondroitin, Carrot, Peppermint, Paprika Meal, Turmeric, Thyme Extract, Citrus Extract, Taurine 1000 mg/kg, Yucca Extract, Cranberry, Fennel Extract, Carob Extract, Ginger, Rosehip Extract, Dandelion Extract, Rosemary Oil Extract, Oregano, Probiotic: Contains E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68: NCIMB 10415) 1,000,000 cfu/kg as an aid in the establishment, maintenance and restoration of a balanced gut flora in dogs

*Additives:* Vitamins: Vitamin A (retinyl acetate) 19,000 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 (cholecalciferol) 2,000 IU/kg, Vitamin E (alpha-tocopherol acetate) 640 mg/kg; Trace Elements: Sodium Selenite 0.33 mg/kg, Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 3.26 mg/kg, Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 233 mg, Cupric Sulphate Pentahydrate 40 mg/kg, Manganous Sulphate Monohydrate 94 mg/kg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 444 mg/kg. ; Natural Antioxidant: Mixed Tocopherols; Gut Flora Stabiliser: E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68; NCIMB 10415) 1,000,000,000 cfu/kg 

*Analytical Constituents:* Protein 37% Crude Oils and Fats 20%, Crude Fibres 4.5%, Crude Ash 8.5%, Calcium 1.6%, Phosphorous 1.33%, Carbohydrates <23.5% No added artificial colourants flavourings or preservatives. 


en fait j'aimerai tenter le barf mais j'aurai aimé avoir des croquettes de qualité a coté , ca arrive que je parte en vacance avec mes chiennes

----------


## YenZ

Elles sont très bien en terme de compo, rapport Ca/P 1.2 (un peu bcp de phosphore, 1.33 mais ça reste acceptable surtout si pas de problèmes rénaux), mais si c'est pour tes mini chiens pas sur que le taille soit bonne vu que c'est pour "small & medium breed", je ne sais pas du tout quelle taille elles font, elles sont surement petites, mais à quel point ?

Au pire teste en 2 kgs et tu verras ce que ça donne  :: 

http://www.e-zooo.com/epages/1715190...und%22/Applaws

ou 

http://www.medicanimal.com/search?ke...e=17&viewType=

----------


## odrey13

merci , oui c ca le probleme, j'en ai une meme si les croquettes sont pas grosses elle galere trop et elle laisse tomber et ne mange pas la ration du coup

----------


## YenZ

Déjà faut tester pour savoir, et au pire tu fais comme l'a conseillé pomku précédemment, soit tu casses les croquettes d'un coup dans un torchon ou autre, soit tu humidifies les croquettes (soit les 2) pour qu'elle les mange plus facilement, de toute façon elles doivent pas être énormes, mais taysa pourra te le dire mieux que moi vu qu'elle les a utilisé pendant longtemps  ::

----------


## odrey13

merci beaucoup , je crois que Borneo les avait pris pour sa lhassa apso je lui ai posé la question en mp 

pour le phosphore et le calcium dans presque toutes les croquettes ou il y a pas mal de viandes les taux sont eleves

chez rc hills etc les taux sont en dessous de 1

----------


## Poupoune 73

ma X bergère de 6 ans adoptée en roumanie il y a un mois a eu son rappel de vaccins aujourd'hui, un mois de nutrivet instinct dietetic&care.. le véto a été bluffé par son état physique, il en revenait pas de l'éclat du poil, de sa musculature et a qualifié ses cuisses de "très impressionnantes". ben ouais à force de vendre PP il a oublié à quoi ressemblait un carnivore^^ toujours aussi satisfaite mais ma chienne a tendance à les bouder, j'ai pris des échantillons de purizon pour voir si elle les aime mieux ou si c'est juste sa façon de manger, de répartir sa ration sur toute la soirée...

ma voisine donne maintenant taste of the wild saumon à son chien depuis juillet elle est ravie aussi, il a bien maigri, un poil super doux qu'elle lave beaucoup mois souvent et des gros muscles

----------


## Taysa

Applaws dont tu parles que j'ai essayer pendant longtemps ? Elles sont de petites tailles oui les croquettes par contre peu de chiens les tolerent. Sur tout les clients proposer d'ailleurs seul taysa et ganja ca allait niquel (hormis qu'elle se gavait d'eau), par contre la nouvelle compo ne passait pas sur elle.

----------


## odrey13

merci Taysa , elles sont trop riches c pour ca ? 
J'en ai 2 qui sont sensibles niveau intestinal

----------


## Taysa

Oui elles sont tres riches ! 
Soit ca passe soit ca casse mais tu le sauras vite si tu essayes  :Smile:  

perso j'en etais pleinement satisfaite (l'ancienne compo moi) mais elle se gavait d'eau donc a la fin de ma palette j'ai pas recommander.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Je n'ai jamais diminué sa ration, donc il mange la meme ration aujourd'hui que lors de son adoption. Si le temps le permet, on fait à peu pres 2-3h de ballades par jour. Et si je manque de temps, on joue à la balle 5-10mn maxi. C'est ce qu'on fait depuis qu'il a été adopté et rien n'a changé depuis... Il faisait meme moins d'activité, et sorties beaucoup moins longue car il etait tellement gros que je ne voulais pas lui provoquer une crise cardiaque... Au tout debut, on sortait souvent mais tres peu de temps. Et c'est lui qui se dosait, alors qu'aujourd'hui, c'est parfois moi qui le sollicite.


Moi en diminuant sa ration et en ajoutant des haricots elle perd 100grs en une semaine ! Je ne peux pas lui faire faire plus d'exercice qu'elle n'en fait déjà. Elle est tellement speed qu'elle court comme une folle des le début et après elle ne peut plus avancer. Donc les ballades c'est 1h maxi.

----------


## YenZ

> merci Taysa , elles sont trop riches c pour ca ? 
> J'en ai 2 qui sont sensibles niveau intestinal


Pas plus qu'Orijen, Purizon, Cotecnica, Nutrivet Instinct...




> Moi en diminuant sa ration et en ajoutant des haricots elle perd 100grs en une semaine ! Je ne peux pas lui faire faire plus d'exercice qu'elle n'en fait déjà. Elle est tellement speed qu'elle court comme une folle des le début et après elle ne peut plus avancer. Donc les ballades c'est 1h maxi.


Oui mais son chien faisait 47 kgs, donc 1 kg sur 47 c'est pas la même chose que si le chien fait 10 kgs.
Et puis chaque animal est différent, comme pour nous, chacun de perdra pas du poids à la même vitesse.

----------


## Poska

En ce moment 2kg de Nutrivet offerts pour l'achat d'un sac de 12kg, j'ai bien fait de traîner un peu pour commander.
Et n'oubliez pas le code 5PRO_FR qui donne 5% sur toute commande de 5€ et plus sur zoo+.fr, et qui n'est pas à usage unique.

----------


## sam37

> Moi en diminuant sa ration et en ajoutant des haricots elle perd 100grs en une semaine ! Je ne peux pas lui faire faire plus d'exercice qu'elle n'en fait déjà. Elle est tellement speed qu'elle court comme une folle des le début et après elle ne peut plus avancer. Donc les ballades c'est 1h maxi.






> Oui mais son chien faisait 47 kgs, donc 1 kg sur 47 c'est pas la même chose que si le chien fait 10 kgs.
> Et puis chaque animal est différent, comme pour nous, chacun de perdra pas du poids à la même vitesse.


Oui, YenZ a raison. C'est quoi comme chien que tu as Loupiotte? Car si ton chien fait 10 kilos, heureusement qu'il ne perd pas 1kg par seimaine...  ::  Dans ce cas, 100g c'est tres bien.

----------


## Loupiotte21

La mienne faisait 40 mais c'est vrai chaque animal est différent.

----------


## neyla

Alors test maxima en cours, pas de souci 1/2-1/2 cool !

J'ai toujours encore mon dilemme de taille, certains qui mangent vite, maintenant ralentissent et croquent et d'autres gobent toujours aussi vite alors y a t-il un risque due à la taille ou il vaut mieux prendre petit et laisser manger vite voir très vite...

----------


## YenZ

Un risque pas vraiment, mais si ils continuent de gober alors que les croquettes sont assez grosses, alors utilise un truc genre pipolino ou autre, bref une astuce pour réduire leur cadence d'engloutissement, et essayer de trouver un subterfuge pour les obliger à croquer un minimum !

----------


## Taysa

Hummm j'adore .... Orijen senior qui a pris 10€ de plus sur le sac de 13.5kg :| sacre marge quand meme !

----------


## xsabx

Il y a quelques pages j'avais parlé que Brit allait faire sa gamme sans céréales (Brit Carnilove) et voici les croquettes et leurs compos : http://www.carnilove.cz/en/products/

----------


## neyla

J'ai les gamelles avec un dôme au milieu et ça ne change rien...

----------


## sam37

> La mienne faisait 40 mais c'est vrai chaque animal est différent.



Diminue peut etre un tout petit peu sa ration, mais rajoute lui un peu d'haricot. Il ne faut pas l'affamer. Peut etre qu'en humidifiant ses croquettes, ça lui donnera aussi l'impression d'etre gavée, et que ça coupera sa faim. Ainsi, en lui diminuant un peu (pas beaucoup: 5-10 g maxi), elle diminuera aussi son poid. 
Mon chien est aussi actif au debut. Et on est assez speed car il doit etre muselé sur la voie public, donc je me depeche d'arriver sur les chemins pour tout lui enlever... Mais apres, il prend son rythme... De toute façon, je ne sais pas rester enfermée donc il n'a pas le choix, faut qu'il me suive...  ::

----------


## m.b.

Ha ca m'intéresse ce que tu dis sur le fait de gavé le chien : humidifier les croquettes lui donnerait plus la sensation d'être calé ? A ce moment-là, vous mettez plutôt de l'eau chaude, enfin tiède ?

----------


## moonshine

oui un peu d'eau chaude et tu laisses reposer, ainsi les croquette gonflent et donc remplisse plus l'estomac.

----------


## sam37

> Ha ca m'intéresse ce que tu dis sur le fait de gavé le chien : humidifier les croquettes lui donnerait plus la sensation d'être calé ? A ce moment-là, vous mettez plutôt de l'eau chaude, enfin tiède ?



Une amie a eu sa CKC qui s'est etouffée avec des croquettes, car mal avalée. On lui a conseillé de les humidifier afin qu'elle ne refasse pas la meme chose. Elle semble mieux les avaler, et en meme temps, le chien se sent rassasié.

----------


## m.b.

Je vais tenter ça avec la lab dès demain matin, si ca pouvait l’empêcher de m'ouvrir les conteneur à croquette dans les trente secondes après son repas, ca serait cool.

----------


## sam37

Apres, ça n'empeche pas d'etre gourmand...  ::

----------


## moonshine

c'est clair!! elle sera toujours aussi gourmande et en demandera toujours plus!

----------


## m.b.

> c'est clair!! elle sera toujours aussi gourmande et en demandera toujours plus!


Quoi ?! Plus le temps va passer et plus elle va être gourmande ?! Vous êtes sérieux là ? lol

----------


## YenZ

> Il y a quelques pages j'avais parlé que Brit allait faire sa gamme sans céréales (Brit Carnilove) et voici les croquettes et leurs compos : http://www.carnilove.cz/en/products/


Merci de l'info, tu en avais effectivement déjà parlé et je cherchais à éditer la liste page 198 avec cette marque mais je ne retrouvais plus ce que c'était... (je confondais avec nutram qui sort aussi 2 gammes sans céréales)

A priori c'est censé être dispo depuis le 15/10 si tout va bien (info sur facebook de la marque), mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas dispo en France, faudrait avoir avec NiD France quand ils pensent rentrer ces produits.

Sinon Brit Care fait déjà une gamme sans céréales (venaison) qui est dispo, mais qui est peu riche avec bcp de patates et pas mal de glucides.




> J'ai les gamelles avec un dôme au milieu et ça ne change rien...


Dans ce cas franchement je vois pas, à part disperser les croquettes pour ralentir la cadence, je sais pas trop ce qui pourrait les freiner.
Tu peux humidifier pour qu'elle évite se s'étrangler avec une croq qui passe mal, mais ça ne va pas les freiner pour autant.




> Ha ca m'intéresse ce que tu dis sur le fait de gavé le chien : humidifier les croquettes lui donnerait plus la sensation d'être calé ? A ce moment-là, vous mettez plutôt de l'eau chaude, enfin tiède ?


Soit un petit peu d'eau chaude ou tiède et tu laisses absorber, moi je mets plutôt beaucoup d'eau brulante pendant 2 min pour bien les ramollir (car les croqs sont un peu grosses pour Faya qui fait 6 kgs) et j'enlève toute l'eau ensuite avant de leur donner.
Mais vu comment ta chienne est à fond sur la bouffe, à part planquer les containers...

----------


## m.b.

Je vais mettre un cadenas...  ::

----------


## vans

> Soit un petit peu d'eau chaude ou tiède et tu laisses absorber, moi je mets plutôt beaucoup d'eau brulante pendant 2 min pour bien les ramollir (car les croqs sont un peu grosses pour Faya qui fait 6 kgs) et j'enlève toute l'eau ensuite avant de leur donner.
> Mais vu comment ta chienne est à fond sur la bouffe, à part planquer les containers...


En retirant toute l'eau, tu retires pas tout ce qui est vitamines, ect....  ::

----------


## m.b.

Moi ce soir je lui avais mis un peu plus d'eau, je me suis dit "mince yen a trop..." elle a tout bouffé quand même

----------


## sam37

> Je vais mettre un cadenas...



Elle a manqué de nourriture ta chienne?

----------


## m.b.

> Elle a manqué de nourriture ta chienne?


Oui et non, je l'ai adopté à la spa mais elle avait deux mois donc bon... Est-ce que ces deux premiers mois compte ? Elle faisait à peine 3kg à deux mois pour une croisée braque labrador (il était 7 chiots) donc oui elle a manqué. Je crois qu'en dix jours chez moi elle avait pris un kilo et demi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En ce moment, elle saute sur les branches des arbres pour faire tomber les fruits, au fil des mois elle change d'arbre et de fruit...

----------


## sam37

Elle est aussi tarée que mon chien! Car lui chope les fruits à leur source: raisins sur leur branches, fraises, framboises... Mais par contre, il sait que c'est interdit de toucher à son sac de croquettes! Il y touchait au debut, le temps qu'il sache que je ne voulais pas. Puis maintenant, la porte est ouverte et il n'y touche plus. 
Il m'a refait le coup au debut ou j'ai eu les maxima, car c'etait un tout petit sac de 3 kilos, posé à meme le sol, donc forcement, sous son nez! Mais prit sur le fait, il a été rappelé à l'ordre! Donc il n'y touche plus. 


Il m'avait chopé aussi de la purée mousl*ne dans un de mes placards que je l'aisse toujours ouvert (la porte ferme mal), ainsi que du lait en poudre... Mais il a compris l'interdit et maintenant, il ne touche plus à rien. Je ne le tente pas quand meme! Je fais attention car quand je pars travailler, je suis partie plus de 6-7h, donc s'il avale quelque chose, il risque de se rendre malade! Mais en lui posant un tabou sur un truc, il finit par s'en desinterresser de lui meme.

----------


## m.b.

Ha ben moi aussi ce serait à la source si j'avais des framboise ou autre mais pour l'instant je n'ai que des arbres. En plus elle a de la chance, l'autre soir quand je l'ai sortie, paf un kaki qui tombe de l'arbre juste quand on passe à côté, elle l'a bouffé entier mais comme une goinfre, le jus du fruit sortait de part en part.

Avant mes conteneur était à l'extérieur, dans un abris du jardin mais j'avais une souris qui avait squatter les sacs à croquette donc j'ai mis leur conteneur à la maison. Moi c'est souvent après le repas et que je quitte la pièce, je l'entend qui met des coup de truffe dessus, c'est pas toute la journée non plus. La dernière fois, elle a réussi à ouvrir le conteneur, en quelques secondes, elle avait pris des "poignées" de croquette qu'elle avait mis à différent endroit de la pièce donc quand je suis arrivée pour refermer le conteneur, elle a couru mangé ses petits tas de croquettes  ::

----------


## sam37

Je n'ai plus de framboises, ni de fraises; ou plutot y en a plus dans le verger de mes parents! ma mere faisait des bons quand elle le voyait faire! 
Apres, il essayait de choper les prunes... Pourtant, moi, il n'a jamais manqué: il a toujours ete enorme, du aussi à un manque d'exercice avec ses maitres precedents!... Meme mon precedent rott, race qui a pourtant la reputation d'etre tres goifre, n'etait pas aussi pire! Il bouffe meme les glands! Et là, c'est plus inquietants car je crois que c'est toxique! ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Diminue peut etre un tout petit peu sa ration, mais rajoute lui un peu d'haricot. Il ne faut pas l'affamer. Peut etre qu'en humidifiant ses croquettes, ça lui donnera aussi l'impression d'etre gavée, et que ça coupera sa faim. Ainsi, en lui diminuant un peu (pas beaucoup: 5-10 g maxi), elle diminuera aussi son poid. 
> Mon chien est aussi actif au debut. Et on est assez speed car il doit etre muselé sur la voie public, donc je me depeche d'arriver sur les chemins pour tout lui enlever... Mais apres, il prend son rythme... De toute façon, je ne sais pas rester enfermée donc il n'a pas le choix, faut qu'il me suive...


Je peux plus diminuer là car elle est à la limite d'avoir faim tout le temps. Elle a déjà des haricots, ça fait 4 mois maintenant. 
Par contre je vais peut être essayé d'humidifier ses croquettes, merci  :Smile:

----------


## sam37

Oui, faut pas l'affamer non plus!

----------


## fabrice.boulu

Bonjour, 

Je cherche une croquette pour chiot grande race et en grosse croquette si possible ( Hanoï est une femelle Berger Hollandais qui va sur ses 6 mois )) : d'après ce que j'ai lu , les mieux sont ACANA ( mais ma chienne ne les supporte pas ) et FARRADO mais cette marque n'est plus distribuée , j'étais sur du ORIGEN mais mon éleveuse préférerait  des croquettes moins protéinées , autour de 30% au lieur des 40% d'Origen.

Donc voilà je recherche une ou 2 marques qui pourraient convenir .

Merci pour votre aide.

Fabrice

----------


## lealouboy

[QUOTE=m.b.;1427210]Oui et non, je l'ai adopté à la spa mais elle avait deux mois donc bon... Est-ce que ces deux premiers mois compte ? Elle faisait à peine 3kg à deux mois pour une croisée braque labrador (il était 7 chiots) donc oui elle a manqué. Je crois qu'en dix jours chez moi elle avait pris un kilo et demi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*En ce moment, elle saute sur les branches des arbres pour faire tomber les fruits, au fil des mois elle change d'arbre et de fruit...[/*QUOTE]

Daïs fait ça aussi, elle est obsédée par la bouffe mais elle n'a jamais eu faim ou manqué pourtant  ::

----------


## sam37

Quand les proteines sont de bonnes qualités, il n'y a aucun soucis! Le chien est d'abord un carnivore à la base, donc c'est logique qu'il mange plus de proetines! 
Mais ça a une croissance lente un hollandais, donc je prendrais plutot une marque avec cereales au debut. Les cereales vont l'aider à s'eclater physiquement, au lieu qu'il soit une grande giraffe. Et comme un chiot ça bouge beaucoup, hyper speed (et en plus, c'est un hollandais donc tres speed!), les cereales vont lui permettre d'avoir un peu de resistance. C'est comme pour nous, on tient mieux si on mange du pain, des cereales.

----------


## YenZ

*m.b. & sam37 :* Vos chiens sont des fous furieux de la bouffe !!!!  ::   ::   ::  ::   :: 
Moi  qui pensais avoir un super gourmand à la maison, même si il est très  très gourmand il fait vraiment pitié par rapport aux vôtres ! lol  ::  :: 





> Bonjour, 
> 
> Je cherche une croquette pour chiot grande race et en grosse croquette  si possible ( Hanoï est une femelle Berger Hollandais qui va sur ses 6  mois )) : d'après ce que j'ai lu , les mieux sont ACANA ( mais ma  chienne ne les supporte pas ) et FARRADO mais cette marque n'est plus  distribuée , j'étais sur du ORIGEN mais mon éleveuse préférerait  des  croquettes moins protéinées , autour de 30% au lieur des 40% d'Origen.
> 
> Donc voilà je recherche une ou 2 marques qui pourraient convenir .
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.
> 
> Fabrice


Pour un chiot de grande race il faut en plus  privilégier le rapport Ca/P (calcium divisé par phosphore) le plus  proche de 1 (idéalement max environ 1.2)

Gosbi =)  https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...106ma27m3.html

mais très gras donc bien surveiller les doses et le poids pour la croissance sans sur poids.

Dog lover's Gold passion =) http://dcs78.fr/shop/article_DLPH13/...n-Poulet.html?
analyse =) http://www.dogloversgold.eu/eu/en/product-g.html

Platinum =) http://shop.platinum-france.com/14-c...e-chiot-poulet

Canine  caviar holistic =)  https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...126ma30m3.html

Nutram Gain free =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/80-nutram-grain-free
analyse ici =) http://www.nutram.com/product.php?id=4k7a2a8j4a7b  (nutirent analysis)
et =) http://www.nutram.com/product.php?id=0f1d0a0a8h5s (idem)

Wolfsblut  (vérifier selon les gammes les taux de prot, minéraux...) =)  http://www.nourriture-chien-chat.fr/...olfsblut.html?

Ca  te donne déjà un large choix, après tout dépendra aussi de ton budget,  si tu acceptes les céréales ou si tu veux absolument un sans céréales  comme Orijen/Acana/Farrado, les sans céréales sont DLG passion, Nutram  grain free, et Wolfsblut selon les gammes.

----------


## m.b.

Moi elle continue de sauter sur la branche alors qu'il n'y a plus rien sur l'arbre... En ce moment elle est à fond sur le figuier, faut absolument que je coupe la branche sur laquelle elle saute parce qu'à chaque fois qu'elle "retombe" elle se la prend dans la tronche, mais elle continue... ::

----------


## Taysa

Humm le prix du nutram ils s'emmerdent pas  ::

----------


## loupiote

Bonjour à tous et toutes !

Je m'immisce à nouveau dans la conversation pour avoir vos avis et conseils que je trouve bien pertinents  :Smile: 

Il y a 3 semaines je m'apprêtais à acheter des Nutrivet Instinct Growth & Nutrients comme conseillé ici pour mon chiot colley de 4 mois 1/2 (+/-16 kg) dans le but d'arrêter le proplan.
Il se fait qu'on m'a donné à ce moment-là un sac de 13 kg d'Orijen puppy à peine entamé. Vu qu'il était déjà ouvert, je me suis dit que j'allais d'abord tester les Orijen avant de commander des Nutrivet.
Après 3 semaines de lente transition, arrivé à 50% PP et 50% Orijen : selles molles, voire très molles. Avec du Carbobel, ça se raffermit un peu. Mais je ne vais lui donner du carbobel à long terme, je suppose que ce n'est pas bon, alors pour arriver à 100% d'Orijen, j'ai bien peur que tout ça ne fasse qu'empirer. Il est possible que la présence de pommes de terre soit responsable de ces diarrhées ?
Alors questions : 
- dois-je persister avec orijen ? car j'ai lu que parfois il faut le temps que ça se régule.
- est-ce que la composition des Nutrivet n'est pas fort similaire aux Orijen et risque donc de causer le même souci ?

Sinon, j'ai un échantillon de TOTW. Interrompre les Orijen et remplacer par les TOTW pour tester (pcq marre de le voir ch***  mou, le pauvre), ça ne va pas faire trop de changement et perturber encore plus la digestion ?

Sinon encore, je viens de recevoir un mail de NCLN pour m'informer que d'ici peu, ils livreront en Belgique, génial, car ainsi je commanderai sûr et certain des Maxima Grain Free  qui sont sans pommes de terre mais avec du tapioca comme seule source d'hydrates de carbone, le tapioca étant très bien très bien assimilé par le chien.

Mais en attendant, je fais quoi, suis un peu perdue. Revenir à 100 % proplan ? essayer le TOTW ?

Merci de vos conseils avisés !  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Bonjour Loupiote,

Je fais court car je dois bouger mais en gros avec un chiot en particulier il ne faut surtout pas trop insister si il ne tolère pas l'aliment, 1 à 2 semaines de transition pourquoi pas (si les selles sont molles mais pas liquides), mais plus de 2 semaines ça commence à faire beaucoup, surtout que plus tu vas augmenter la dose d'orijen, et plus le risque de diarrhée sera important.

Çapeut être la patate, mais je pense surtout pas à la patate en particulier mais à un des composants d'orijen, certains chiens ne tolèrent pas bien du tout la nouvelle formule (80/20), les miens partaient pire qu'en diarrhée alors que je n'ai pas eu ce soucis avec l'ancienne formule qui n'existe plus (la plus ressemblante est maxima par rapport à Orijen 70/30)

Non il n'y a pas de risques que tu aies le problème avec Nutrivet, on ne sait jamais, mais normalement non, ce problème de selles molles est souvent constaté sur Orijen (voir Acana qui est très proche car c'est le même groupe).

Perso je ne te conseillerais pas Acana/Orijen à cause des ruptures, ni TOTW pour le même problème et surtout à cause des minéraux très élevés sur certaines gammes, par contre Nutrivet ou Maxima oui sans problèmes ! (ou éventuellement Purizon)
Les maxima ne sont pas sans pdt, mais avec fécule de pdt, ce qui change tout au niveau des selles, et le tapioca effectivement comme apport de glucides.
Je ne te conseille pas de changer régulièrement, surtout chez un chiot, le mieux serait que tu achètes dès maintenant une marque, que ce soit Maxima, Nutrivet ou Purizon, et que tu y restes (sauf bien sur si ça ne convient pas).

Les meilleurs retours sont actuellement sur Maxima (sur NCLN ou LCDC) et Nutrivet (sur zooplus.be au moins cher), Purizon les avis sont partagés, mais en terme de prix tout est équivalent ou presque.
En attendant si ça fait au moins 2 semaines d'orijen, change pour une de ces 3 marques tout en faisant une transition et essaie de rester dessus, sachant que Nutrivet ne fait que du 12 kgs, et Purizon que du 13.5 kgs, seul maxima fait du 3 kgs histoire de tester avant d'acheter plus gros.

Le colley est un chien moyen je crois, plus le rapport Ca/P sera bas et mieux ce sera, vu les taux chez Maxima tu peux directement le mettre à l'adulte si tu le souhaites (peu de différences avec le puppy à part la taille des croquettes), les 2 autres marques je n'ai pas testé, ceux qui les utilisent t'en parleront mieux que moi  :: 

@++

----------


## loupiote

Un grand merci YenZ pour ta réponse très pertinente ! (je me répète mais c'est tellement vrai)
Et d'ailleurs chapeau bas à vous tous qui répondez toujours de façon très avisée, et très sympa  :Smile: 

Ma préférence va sur Maxima mais comme NCLN va les livrer en Belgique "d'ici peu" et que je ne sais pas quel laps de temps ça représente, et comme je n'ai pas envie de prolonger avec les orijen vu que mon loulou les supporte de moins en moins, je crois que je vais commander les Nutrivet. En espérant que ça lui convienne, vu que c'est par 12 kg.
D'ailleurs, Nutrivet, c'était déjà le conseil qui m'avait été donné lors de mon précédent passage, j'aurais dû m'y tenir  ::   ::   :: 
Mais bon, comme ça, je sais que Orijen ne convient pas à mon chiot.

Je reviendrai dire quoi  ::

----------


## YenZ

Si tu penses essayer Maxima, vois avec lacompagniedescroquettes qui fait maxima en 3kgs ou 14 kgs (faut les appeler pour les sacs de 3kgs, coordonnées sur leur site), peut-être qu'ils accepteront de te livrer en Belgique au moins pour que tu puisses essayer totu de suite le produit, pas sur qu'ils acceptent d'envoyer en Belgique mais tu peux tenter, comme ça si ça convient à ton chiot tu pourras recommander directement en plus grosse quantité.
Pour NCLN j'aurai la réponse d'ici demain pour savoir quand ils livrent en Belgique.

----------


## fabrice.boulu

Les 2 seules en lice selon les considérations de Yenz et les miennes sont les Canine Caviar mais elles sont sont petites selon leur fiche et les Nutram Grain Free en Canard Poulet Dinde : je vais donc parti sur celle là , je note ta réflexion Sam37 mais je préfère rester au Grain Free.

Mais j'ai un gros doute . Hanoï fait presque 20kg : Orijen conseille 390/480 grammes/j mais Nutram conseille 240/300 gramme/j , la différence est conséquente , qu'est-ce qui pourrait l'expliquer selon vous alors que les Orijen sont plus riches en proteines ???

Fabrice

----------


## YenZ

Orijen pour 20 kgs de poids = 430/440 grs
Nutram = 240 mais pour adultes, pour chiots c'est plus.

Compte en moyenne 20g/kg/jour, si elle fait 20 kgs = 20x20 = 400 gr/jour
10g à 12/15g/kg/jour une fois adulte

Ça fait un peu moins qu'orijen mais les énergies métabolisables sont comparables
Nutram = 4050 kcal/kg
Orijen = 4150 kcal/kg

----------


## TillidieBT

> Il y a quelques pages j'avais parlé que Brit allait faire sa gamme sans céréales (Brit Carnilove) et voici les croquettes et leurs compos : http://www.carnilove.cz/en/products/


merci de l'info, la compo tient grave la route, reste à espérer que le prix reste, comme la gamme brit care, modéré

----------


## fabrice.boulu

> Orijen pour 20 kgs de poids = 430/440 grs
> Nutram = 240 mais pour adultes, pour chiots c'est plus.
> 
> Compte en moyenne 20g/kg/jour, si elle fait 20 kgs = 20x20 = 400 gr/jour
> 10g à 12/15g/kg/jour une fois adulte
> 
> Ça fait un peu moins qu'orijen mais les énergies métabolisables sont comparables
> Nutram = 4050 kcal/kg
> Orijen = 4150 kcal/kg


Merci pour cette précision  :Big Grin: 

Et dernière question : jusqu'à quel age conseillez-vous de rester à un relativement faible taux de protéine ?

PS : en tout cas, superbe discussion sur les croquettes que présente ce forum  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Moi, je ne le conseille pas, ça va être vite vu  :: .

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour cette précision 
> 
> Et dernière question : jusqu'à quel age conseillez-vous de rester à un relativement faible taux de protéine ?
> 
> PS : en tout cas, superbe discussion sur les croquettes que présente ce forum


Mieux vaut à mon avis plus de protéines, mais si tu souhaites un aliment avec environ 30% de prot, alors passe le à une alimentation plus riche en fin de croissance, vers 1 an au plus.




> *Sinon encore, je viens de recevoir un mail de NCLN pour m'informer que d'ici peu, ils livreront en Belgique, génial*, car ainsi je commanderai sûr et certain des Maxima Grain Free  qui sont sans pommes de terre mais avec du tapioca comme seule source d'hydrates de carbone, le tapioca étant très bien très bien assimilé par le chien.


La réponse de NCLN




> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous sommes en train de mettre cette possibilité en place avec Mondial Relay , c'est maintenant une question de jours , semaine tout au plus , surveillez notre site   !!
> 
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> D. FAURE

----------


## odrey13

je suis en train de re regarder les nutram grain free , sur pets animalia les frais de port sont gratuits a partir de 29 euros , c cher mais bon 

t'en penses quoi yenz pour mes puces ? 

J'ai vu la gamme poisson aussi je pourrai prendre un de chaque

----------


## loupiote

Merci YenZ pour la réponse de NCLN !

Suite au problème de diarrhées plutôt intermittentes de mon chiot, ma véto a proposé une analyse de selles pour vérifier s'il n'a pas la giardiose, avant de mettre en cause une intolérance aux croquettes Orijen et de changer encore de marque et de détraquer ses intestins un peu plus. Il faut faire une analyse de selles 3 jours de suite. J'ai eu les résultats ce soir de la 1ère analyse : des kystes ont été détectés. Il faut attendre les résultats de 2 autres analyses pour confirmer le diagnostic de giardiose mais selon la véto, il y a beaucoup de 'chance' que ce soit ça. Crotte alors  :: . Pas simple à exterminer ces saletés de parasites  :: . 

Mais sinon, merci YenZ pour la réponse de NCLN !  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(euh... je crois que j'ai bégayé sur le post au-dessus  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## loupiote

> Compte en moyenne 20g/kg/jour


Je croyais que pour un chiot il fallait compter 30gr/kg/jour, jusqu'à 8 mois (selon la taille du chien adulte).
Non ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Quand on donne à un chiot en croissance un aliment où le fabricant n'indique les rations que pour des adultes, il faut prendre la ration pour un adulte du même poids, et multiplier par un coefficient qui va de 2 (chiot de 2 mois) à 1 quand le chiot a fini sa croissance (baisse progressivement).

Pour un chiot de 2 mois de 10 kg >> ration "adulte de 10 kg" x 2

Le coeff ensuite est en fonction du poids du chiot par rapport à son futur poids adulte (car c'est en fonction du format, la croissance étant d'autant plus longue que le format est important) :

 *Poids du chiot*
​

          10 à 40% du poids adulte           
          41 à 50% du poids adulte          
          51 à 70% du poids adulte
          71 à 99% du poids adulte
 *Coefficient* 
(par rapport à la ration d'un adulte du même poids)

2
                        1.75
                        1.5
                        1.3



Et si le chiot grandit trop vite ou est un peu grassouillet, on baisse de 20% : un chiot doit grandir maigre.

----------


## YenZ

> je suis en train de re regarder les nutram grain free , sur pets animalia les frais de port sont gratuits a partir de 29 euros , c cher mais bon 
> 
> t'en penses quoi yenz pour mes puces ? 
> 
> J'ai vu la gamme poisson aussi je pourrai prendre un de chaque


Oui c'est une alternative correcte vu la taille de tes chiennes, et c'est vrai que tu peux tester les 2 pour voir ce qu'elles préfèrent, mais c'est vrai que c'est très cher ! (47.8 € pour 4.540 kgs, perso pour 45 € j'ai 9 kgs de cotecnica puppy...)




> Merci YenZ pour la réponse de NCLN !
> 
> Suite au problème de diarrhées plutôt intermittentes de mon chiot, ma véto a proposé une analyse de selles pour vérifier s'il n'a pas la giardiose, avant de mettre en cause une intolérance aux croquettes Orijen et de changer encore de marque et de détraquer ses intestins un peu plus. Il faut faire une analyse de selles 3 jours de suite. J'ai eu les résultats ce soir de la 1ère analyse : des kystes ont été détectés. Il faut attendre les résultats de 2 autres analyses pour confirmer le diagnostic de giardiose mais selon la véto, il y a beaucoup de 'chance' que ce soit ça. Crotte alors . Pas simple à exterminer ces saletés de parasites . 
> 
> Mais sinon, merci YenZ pour la réponse de NCLN ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> (euh... je crois que j'ai bégayé sur le post au-dessus  )


Ok ça marche tu verras si c'est bien la giardiose qui est à l'origine des selles molles, mais pas sur non plus, ça peut très bien être aussi la croquette ! (et de toute façon orijen sera bientôt en rupture partout, tu devras surement changer...)




> Je croyais que pour un chiot il fallait compter 30gr/kg/jour, jusqu'à 8 mois (selon la taille du chien adulte).
> Non ?


Non pas jusqu'à 8 mois c'est trop, regarde le post de Muzarègne les rations sont plutôt bonnes, et ça te donne aussi une idée par rapport à ce qui est préconisé par le fabricant (souvent trop)

----------


## neyla

Alors voilà mamy va sans doute aussi passer au maxima sur conseil de NCLN et au pire supplémenter en glucosamine, et vous en pensez-quoi ?

----------


## sam37

Pour moi maxima est nickel! Et la glucosamine couplée à la chondroitine, c'est genail pour l'arthrose: essayé et donc amelioration vue sur mon rott precedent! Je lui rajoutais de l'harpagophytum car c'est un anti inflammatoire naturel.

----------


## odrey13

merci Yenz , oui effectivement le prix est elevé ....

----------


## monconfetti

Des avis sur les profine seniors ?
 Je fais actuellement un test avec les acana light et fit mais elles sont trop protéïnés pour mon chien de 10 ans qui a la leishmaniose et je dois faire maigrir mon autre chien alors j'aimerais  passer les deux aux mêmes croquettes et donner les acana à mes deux petits chiens nus.
Les profine seniors me plaisent assez , cela me semble mieux que les josera ?
Merci

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Bonjour les gens,

Est-ce que vous pouvez venir aider dans ce sujet ?

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-chance-72694/

Vu comment c'est parti, la personne va se faire refiler des Royal Canin 2 fois plus cher que les Maxima, et des croquettes bourrées de céréales...

J'ai l'impression d'être un extra-terrestre parfois....

----------


## Taysa

En grosse commandes les tarifs RC sont tres attractifs ... ce qui attire beaucoup d'elevages et assoc !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En grosse commandes les tarifs RC sont tres attractifs ... ce qui attire beaucoup d'elevages et assoc !

----------


## YenZ

> Alors voilà mamy va sans doute aussi passer au maxima sur conseil de NCLN et au pire supplémenter en glucosamine, et vous en pensez-quoi ?


Oui c'est une solution, surtout que certaines médocs à base de sulfate de gluco/chondro (ou gluco/chondro sulfaté c'est pareil) ne sont pas très chers, +1 avec sam37, et l'harpagophytum qui est aussi un très bon complément.




> Des avis sur les profine seniors ?
>  Je fais actuellement un test avec les acana light et fit mais elles sont trop protéïnés pour mon chien de 10 ans qui a la leishmaniose et je dois faire maigrir mon autre chien alors j'aimerais  passer les deux aux mêmes croquettes et donner les acana à mes deux petits chiens nus.
> Les profine seniors me plaisent assez , cela me semble mieux que les josera ?
> Merci


Les profine senior sont correctes sans être exceptionnelles, c'est surtout pour les petits budgets car on peut la trouver pas trop cher, pour celui qui a 10 ans et l'autre pourquoi pas si tu es vraiment sure que c'est le fait qu'il y ait pas mal de protéines qu'il ne supporte pas (ce qui m'étonne mais je ne connais pas les problèmes liés à la leishmaniose), as-tu déjà testé avec une autre marque protéinée ?

Sinon tu as ça qui donne de bons résultats et pas trop riche 

http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/...ategorie=59660




> Bonjour les gens,
> 
> Est-ce que vous pouvez venir aider dans ce sujet ?
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...-chance-72694/
> 
> Vu comment c'est parti, la personne va se faire refiler des Royal Canin 2 fois plus cher que les Maxima, et des croquettes bourrées de céréales...
> 
> J'ai l'impression d'être un extra-terrestre parfois....


C'est fait 




> En grosse commandes les tarifs RC sont tres attractifs ... ce qui attire beaucoup d'elevages et assoc !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> En grosse commandes les tarifs RC sont tres attractifs ... ce qui attire beaucoup d'elevages et assoc !


Malheureusement pour eux !  ::  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'avais fait les calculs sauf erreur de ma part le nutrivet instinct me reviendrait pareil voire un peu moins cher que RC tarif éleveur si je commande pour 800 € au moins. Ce qui me fait un peu moins du double de mes commandes habituelles chez RC, donc bon, tout à fait faisable. 
Après pour un particulier forcément ....

----------


## Taysa

Ah bah la ca vaut carrement le coup ! 

Tu commandes combien de sacs pour de tels tarifs ? car perso moi ocmmander une palette ca me gene pas

----------


## YenZ

Je pense environ 1/2 palette, voir 1/3, donc à peu près entre 20/25 et 40 sacs ???
Car pour 800  tu es loin d'avoir une palette !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon j'ai refait les calculs, mais donc tarif éleveur je ne sais pas si ça dépend juste du volume ou si il faut être obligatoirement éleveur (éleveur = prescripteur donc tarif peut être + préférentiel que juste parce que grosse commande) :

C'est pour du energetic (vu que c'est celui qui m'intéresse), sacs de 12 kg 

- 3.20 € / kg soit 38.42 € TTC le sac en dessous de 500 € HT de commande = moins de 16 sacs
- 3.07 € / kg soit 36.89 € TTC le sac entre 600 et 799 € HT = entre 19 et 24 sacs
- 3.01 € / kg soit 36.11 € TTC le sac entre 800 et 999 € HT =  entre 25 et 31 sacs
- 2.95 € / kg soit 35.35 € TTC le sac entre 1000 et 1200 € HT = entre 32 et 37 sacs

Faut que je sorte une facture voir à combien je touche le RC j'ai oublié en tout cas je sais qu'à la dernière augmentation j'avais trouvé ça honteux ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon voilà donc la dernière fois avec quasi 500 € de commande, le RC medium junior = 2.66 TTC / kg - donc non j'avais du faire une erreur de calcul, c'est pas non plus "presque pareil ..."  ::  .
Mais bon bref en commandant pour plus de 1000 on passe en dessous des 3 €/kg, quand même. En fait je crois que je m'étais plantée de ligne, confondu la tranche 800-999 et 1000-1200 (oups  ::  ).

----------


## didou47

Chez nutrivet, il suffit de prendre en grosse quantité et de signer leur convention pour bénéficier du tarif éleveur  ::

----------


## monconfetti

Merci Yenz , avant tout allait bien je donnais les DLG à tout le monde et aussi de temps à autre les Arden grange agneau !
Maintenant que mon gros de 5 ans à trop grossi et qu'il a triplé sont tx de cholestérol je dois changer  et les acanas light et fit me semble bien mais j'ai peur qu'un taux de protéine de 35 % soit néfaste pour les riens de loulou atteint de leishmaniose !
Qu'est ce qui n'est pas bon dans les profine , trop de céréales ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé la compo des artémis , mais elles sont qd même assez chères !
Il va falloir que je me décide vite car j'arrive au bout de mes paquets

----------


## Taysa

> Chez nutrivet, il suffit de prendre en grosse quantité et de signer leur convention pour bénéficier du tarif éleveur


pour chat ca peut etre interessant tiens !

----------


## joloclo

> merci de l'info, la compo tient grave la route, reste à espérer que le prix reste, comme la gamme brit care, modéré


Suis pas arrivée à trouver la compo ni l'analyse  :: Merci.

----------


## nnyandra

> Suis pas arrivée à trouver la compo ni l'analyse Merci.


http://www.carnilove.cz/en/products/

Et il y a aussi platinum qui vient de sortir sa gamme sans céréales : http://www.platinum-natural.com/inde...186&Itemid=167

----------


## joloclo

Merci !!!

----------


## odrey13

ils l'ont pas encore sorti en france non ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Platinum sans céréales : un sans céréales avec même pas 25 % de protéines, gnééééé c'est du vico quoi.

----------


## nnyandra

pas encore en france non et vu le prix auquel ils les vendent et le taux de protéines de !!23%!! euh.... c'est dommage car la composition est plutôt pas mal...

----------


## YenZ

> Merci Yenz , avant tout allait bien je donnais les DLG à tout le monde et aussi de temps à autre les Arden grange agneau !
> Maintenant que mon gros de 5 ans à trop grossi et qu'il a triplé sont tx de cholestérol je dois changer  et les acanas light et fit me semble bien mais j'ai peur qu'un taux de protéine de 35 % soit néfaste pour les riens de loulou atteint de leishmaniose !
> Qu'est ce qui n'est pas bon dans les profine , trop de céréales ?
> Je n'ai pas trouvé la compo des artémis , mais elles sont qd même assez chères !
> Il va falloir que je me décide vite car j'arrive au bout de mes paquets


Pour ce qui est du taux de prot par rapport à la maladie de ton loulou vois avec ton véto, mais pas de soucis si de qualité ce qui est le cas ici, surtout qu'avec 10% de gras il perdra du poids.
Profine c'est pas trop mal mais présence de maïs, conservateurs chimiques, bref pour le prix c'est bien, mais ya (bien) mieux.

Aretmis compos =) http://www.artemiscompany.com/produc...?cat=fresh_mix





> http://www.carnilove.cz/en/products/
> 
> Et il y a aussi platinum qui vient de sortir sa gamme sans céréales : http://www.platinum-natural.com/inde...186&Itemid=167


Oui c'était prévu depuis plusieurs mois, mais bizarrement ce n'est pas sur le site officiel (platinum-france, à moins que platinum-natural soit le site luxembourgeois)




> ils l'ont pas encore sorti en france non ?


Non pas encore, guette ici mais ça ne devrait vraiment pas tarder
http://shop.platinum-france.com/11-c...urriture-seche




> Platinum sans céréales : un sans céréales avec même pas 25 % de protéines, gnééééé c'est du vico quoi.





> pas encore en france non et vu le prix auquel ils les vendent et le taux de protéines de !!23%!! euh.... c'est dommage car la composition est plutôt pas mal...


23% de prot pour 18% d'humidité, pas 8 à 10 comme habituellement, comme toute la gamme platinum d'ailleurs, 23% en agneau, 26% en poulet et et 27% pour chiots.

----------


## MuzaRègne

OOOOoops pardon j'avais pas fait gaffe  ::   :: 

J'me dévoue pour calculer sur matière sèche dès que j'ai plus la flemme ....  ::

----------


## nnyandra

> Oui c'était prévu depuis plusieurs mois, mais bizarrement ce n'est pas sur le site officiel (platinum-france, à moins que platinum-natural soit le site luxembourgeois)



C'est bien platinum-natural.com qui est le site officiel de la marque. D'ailleurs il y a quelques jours j'ai vu sur leur site officiel la présence de pulpe de betterave dans les croquettes à l'Agneau alors que dans la composition sur le site platinum-france ce n'est pas mentionné... :: 





> 23% de prot pour 18% d'humidité, pas 8 à 10 comme habituellement, comme toute la gamme platinum d'ailleurs, 23% en agneau, 26% en poulet et et 27% pour chiots.


Donc ça donnera plus de prot. sur matière sèche?

----------


## monconfetti

Dinde (18%), Foie de poulet (25%), Pomme de terre, Mais, Graisse de volaille (conservé avec un additif CEE, vitamine E: 50 mg/kg), Huile de saumon, Saveurs naturelles, Pulpe de betterave nature séchée, Pommes séchées, Levure de bière, Tomates, Extrait de Yucca schidigera, Minéraux, Chlorhydratede glucosamine, Sulfate de Chondroïtine, Dl-méthionine, L-lysine, Mannan-oligosaccharides, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Probiotiques, Cuivre organique, Chlorure de choline, Zinc organique, Manganèse organique, Sélénium organique, Biotine, Niacine, Pantothénate de calcium, Vitamine A, Supplément vitaminé B12, Supplément de riboflavine(source de vitamine B2), Mononitrate de Thiamine (source de vitamine B1), Chlorhydrate de Pyridoxine(source de vitamine B6), Acide folique, Vitamine D3, Vitamine E (alfa-tocophérol).

Composition des profine seniors , c'est écrit où qu'il y des conservateurs chimiques ? Merci , ça m'apprendra à les reconnaître dans d'autres compo , c'est drôlement compliqué tout ça ! Je reste bloqué sur celles - ci pour l'instant car rapport qualité / prix , j'ai par trouvé mieux  ........

Je ne compte pas sur ma véto qui est très bien (elle m'a sauvée mon loulou , elle a immédiatement diagnostiqué la leishmaniose ) , mais niveau bouffe , en dehors de PP et RC elle ne connait rein , c'est complètement fou !!


J'ai donné un temps les platinum , mais ça n'a pas été à cause du peu de quantité dans la gamelle , les chiens engloutissaient tout ça trop vite et restaient sur leur faim , je trouve que c'est bien pour des petits chiens pas trop actifs !
Et franchement je ne suis pas certaine que le prix soit justifié !

----------


## odrey13

question bete ; dans certains croquettes je vois qu'il y a du sel dans d'autres ce n'est pas mentionné 

bon ou pas le sel ?

----------


## Taysa

Je serais tenter de dire bon car pour taysa malade je dois carrement en rajouter sur les croquetes pour maintenir ses taux aux analyses dans les normes.

----------


## odrey13

ah oui , j'aurai penser le contraire tu vois

----------


## YenZ

> C'est bien platinum-natural.com qui est le site officiel de la marque. D'ailleurs il y a quelques jours j'ai vu sur leur site officiel la présence de pulpe de betterave dans les croquettes à l'Agneau alors que dans la composition sur le site platinum-france ce n'est pas mentionné...
> 
> Donc ça donnera plus de prot. sur matière sèche?


Effectivement je n'avais jamais fait attention au fait que c'est indiqué sur le site officiel pour l'agneau, alors que je savais que ce n'était pas indiqué sur le site platinum-france (contrairement à la gamme poulet qui contient betterave + maïs)

J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de discuter longuement avec le gérant de platinum, Mr bernard, et il n'y a à priori pas de betterave dans la gamme agneau, je ne saurais te dire pourquoi c'est indiqué sur le site platinum-natural sauf si tu l'appelles pour lui demander.

Oui il y a plus de prot sur matière sèche vu que le % d'humidité est à peu près 2 fois supérieur à ce qu'on trouve généralement  :: 




> Dinde (18%), Foie de poulet (25%), Pomme de terre, Mais, Graisse de volaille (*conservé avec un additif CEE*, vitamine E: 50 mg/kg), Huile de saumon, Saveurs naturelles, Pulpe de betterave nature séchée, Pommes séchées, Levure de bière, Tomates, Extrait de Yucca schidigera, Minéraux, Chlorhydratede glucosamine, Sulfate de Chondroïtine, Dl-méthionine, L-lysine, Mannan-oligosaccharides, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Probiotiques, Cuivre organique, Chlorure de choline, Zinc organique, Manganèse organique, Sélénium organique, Biotine, Niacine, Pantothénate de calcium, Vitamine A, Supplément vitaminé B12, Supplément de riboflavine(source de vitamine B2), Mononitrate de Thiamine (source de vitamine B1), Chlorhydrate de Pyridoxine(source de vitamine B6), Acide folique, Vitamine D3, Vitamine E (alfa-tocophérol).
> 
> Composition des profine seniors , c'est écrit où qu'il y des conservateurs chimiques ? Merci , ça m'apprendra à les reconnaître dans d'autres compo , c'est drôlement compliqué tout ça ! Je reste bloqué sur celles - ci pour l'instant car rapport qualité / prix , j'ai par trouvé mieux  ........
> 
> Je ne compte pas sur ma véto qui est très bien (elle m'a sauvée mon loulou , elle a immédiatement diagnostiqué la leishmaniose ) , mais niveau bouffe , en dehors de PP et RC elle ne connait rein , c'est complètement fou !!
> 
> 
> J'ai donné un temps les platinum , mais ça n'a pas été à cause du peu de quantité dans la gamelle , les chiens engloutissaient tout ça trop vite et restaient sur leur faim , je trouve que c'est bien pour des petits chiens pas trop actifs !
> Et franchement je ne suis pas certaine que le prix soit justifié !


C'est ce que j'ai mis en gras (additif CEE), et sinon tu peux aussi le savoir quand tu achètes les sacs, si ceux-ci ont plus d'un an de conservation, c'est que dans 98% de cas il y a des additifs chimiques cancérigènes type BHA/BHT.

C'est sur que niveau prix c'est pas cher du tout, environ 45 à 50/15kg, et même environ 40e/sac en en prenant 3, mais la qualité n'est pas du tout équivalente à platinum dont tu parles, ou à d'autres marques citées ici.

Si tu cherches quelque chose de peu cher et de très bien, pars putôt sur Cotecnica Maxima grain free par exemple (52.2/sac par 2 sacs de 14 kgs sur NCLN), ou si les forts taux de prot te font peur (il n'y a pas de raisons) alors un produit comme Artemis (mais plus cher).

Si ton problème est le prix, alors tu as aussi à part profine, Josera poulet/riz, dispo sur NCLN pour environ 50/15kgs (dommage ça a bcp augmenté dernièrement), sinon dans l'ordre de prix de Profine tu ne trouveras pas mieux !

Ce n'est pas parce que platinum n'a pas fonctionné correctement sur tes chiens que ce n'est pas bon pour autant, c'est un excellent produit, certes cher je suis d'accord, mais dont le prix est quand même justifié ! (c'est plutôt une marque comme Nöw, go etc.. ou c'est injustifié de payer 75  les 11.34 kgs !!)

Il faudrait que tu aies pesé tes croquettes pour être sure que la ration ne convenait pas, certes ça fait réduit car elles sont plus lourdes, mais généralement les résultats sont très bons (et l'appétence au top), perso j'ai justement de petits chiens actifs (2 jacks), et à qui ça convenait très bien !




> question bete ; dans certains croquettes je vois qu'il y a du sel dans d'autres ce n'est pas mentionné 
> 
> bon ou pas le sel ?


Très mauvais pour le cur, c'est indispensable de connaitre ce taux (très rarement indiqué) quand on a un chien cardiaque ou qui a de plus ou moins graves problèmes au cur, il y a en a presque toujours dans les croquettes mais encore faut-il que le fabricant l'indique...

----------


## Taysa

Du sel pour améliorer le goût, oui. Mais attention aux excès qui peuvent être nocifs pour la santé de votre chien. 




Le sel est un composant essentiel de l’alimentation de votre chien et joue un rôle crucial pour son bien-être. 




Le sel (chlorure de sodium) régule la teneur en eau de l’organisme et est nécessaire au bon fonctionnement des organes vitaux et du système nerveux. 




Attention à la tension ! 




Le sel peut être ajouté aux aliments pour en améliorer le goût.




Un apport excessif en sel peut engendrer une augmentation de la tension artérielle et aggraver les signes d’une maladie cardiaque. 




De plus, la plupart des chiens ayant des troubles rénaux souffrent déjà d’hypertension. Les chiens plus âgés peuvent avoir de tels problèmes sans que leurs propriétaires n’en soient conscients. 






Sans trop de sel, c’est possible ! On peut tout à fait concevoir des aliments savoureux sans ajouter de sel de manière excessive ; chez Hill’s, la teneur en sel des aliments est rigoureusement contrôlée, sans faire de compromis sur leur goût ou leur valeur nutritionnelle. 




Les chiens, à différents âges et avec des besoins nutritionnels spécifiques, nécessitent un aliment qui leur apporte le juste équilibre en vitamines et minéraux, ainsi que des ingrédients de haute qualité.


J'ai trouvé ca sur le net, je vais au veto taleur je lui redemenderais vu qu'il me disait d'en rajouter ce que ca fais etc pour un chien en bonne santée ! Sinon sur google en quelques lectures ils disent que c'est tres nefastes pour le systeme nerveux

----------


## Poupoune 73

quelqu'un a testé les purizon? je suis ce post avec attention et je n'ai pas vu passer d'avis sur cette marque. je cherche une alternative pour ma chienne qui a tendance à bouder les nutrivet instinct dietetic&care. j'ai acheté des échantillons au poulet et au poisson pour voir si elle préfère mais je suis intéressée par les retours d'autres utilisateurs

----------


## YenZ

Si si plusieurs personnes l'ont utilisé, et ya même eu des coms et photos sur les pages précédentes, où je ne sais plus ! (au moins 10/20/30 pages en arrière)
Tillebet ou quelque chose comme ça  comme pseudo en a acheté, selon les utilisateurs ça marche très bien, ou au contraire c'est très mauvais, je crois que le poulet marche bcp mieux que le poisson ! (d'ailleurs les coms zooplus semblent le confirmer)
Avant de changer de marque, tu peux aussi essayer Nutrivet sur d'autres gammes, genre le poulet, red farmer ou fish (mais qui sont bien plus chers) si il/elle aime  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Une voisine à moi a acheté PURIZON poisson et POULET, ses chiens aussi fragilisés que les miens par BOSH (je commandais pour elle sur ZOOPLUS elle a pris PURIZON plutôt que MAXIMA COETNICA pour ne pas changer de fournisseur) adorent mais en mangent davantage que les autres croquettes. Plus de diarrhée, plus de gaz, moins de frénésie à l'heure des repas.

----------


## odrey13

Taysa , j'aimerai bien avoir l'avis de ton veto , stp  :: 

Je viens de commander des mini nutram sur pet s animalia , donc a voir la taille et si mes puces aimeront

----------


## monconfetti

Bon effectivement j'ai laissé tomber les profine , dommage car la compo me plait bien . Merci Yenz pour cet éclairage , je n'avais pas du tout fait la différence entre la vit E naturelle et synthétique .C 'est vraiment chiant il y toujours quelque chose qui ne va pas !
Que pensez des gosbi séniors , oui je suis chiante aussi ?!

----------


## YenZ

Le problème n'est pas la vitamine E, il y a à la fois celle-ci, et à la fois un conservateur chimique (additif CEE) que le fabricant se garde bien d'indiquer.
Les gosbi sont plutôt bien ou très bien dans l'ensemble, encore une fois senior n'est que marketing, l'intérêt de certaines gammes senior est qu'elles contiennent plus de chondroprotecteurs (glucosamine/chondroïtine) pour les articulations, et moins de minéraux et graisses.
Si ton chien n'est pas vraiment âgé, si il n'a pas de problèmes articulaires, il n'y a pas d'obligation à prendre du senior, on peut très bien même si besoin prendre un aliment de base et supplémenter.
Lis les 50 dernières pages minimum, tu auras plein d'infos à ce sujet, sur gosbi et sur bcp d'autres marques, si ton budget est de +/- 4€/kg alors tu as bcp de choix possibles.

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon je suis allée voir les commentaires de purizon sur z+ et c'est pas fameux, du coup habitant en rhone-alpes j'ai eu 14kg de maxima + 1L d'huile de saumon pour 73, livrée à domicile par la compagnie des croquettes
j'espère que Diana aimera et que je pourrais parler de cette marque en des termes aussi dithyrambiques que vous le faites  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Zut, il me semblait avoir compris qu'on pouvait trouver les gosbi lamb&rice en 3kg... J'ai contacté nourrir comme la nature mais ça n'existe pas en taille de croquettes normale...
La bouli de ma maman, mange environ 3kg par mois et n'aime pas les toutes petites croquettes  ::

----------


## pomku

> Zut, il me semblait avoir compris qu'on pouvait  trouver les gosbi lamb&rice en 3kg... J'ai contacté nourrir comme  la nature mais ça n'existe pas en taille de croquettes normale...
> La bouli de ma maman, mange environ 3kg par mois et n'aime pas les toutes petites croquettes


 Coucou Miss,
  Krakou mange des Gosbi "mini" agneau. Et elles ne sont pas "toutes petites". Elles sont juste  "petites"  ::  
Et si le bouli de ta maman aime, il se fera un plaisir de les manger Au pire, commande  un échantillon à 1 , tu seras fixée !  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

OK je vais voir pour commander un échantillon alors  ::  Merci  ::

----------


## pomku

Comme j'en ai plein à la maison, si tu veux, je t'en colle une plâtrée dans une enveloppe à bulle et je te les poste ! (mdr si l'enveloppe s'explose à la poste...  :: )

----------


## monconfetti

" Les gosbi sont plutôt bien ou très bien dans l'ensemble, encore une fois senior n'est que marketing, l'intérêt de certaines gammes senior est qu'elles contiennent plus de chondroprotecteurs (glucosamine/chondroïtine) pour les articulations, et moins de minéraux et graisses."

je suis d'accord que "séniors " est marketing mais ce qui me plait ds celle-ci  (gosbi séniors) c'est le pourcentage de graisse (13%) pour mon Cooper qui a du cholestérol et mon Hippo (10 ans ) qui  n'a pas encore de gros problème de rhumatisme mais commence quand même à se lever un peu moins bien , alors l'un dans l'autre ça pourrait aller aux deux !
Je vais relire des pages  (j'en ai déjà lu beaucoup et j'y perds !!!!) !

ACANA adult dog , c'est bien (ce serait pour mes deux petits nus) ?

----------


## lealouboy

> Comme j'en ai plein à la maison, si tu veux, je t'en colle une plâtrée dans une enveloppe à bulle et je te les poste ! (mdr si l'enveloppe s'explose à la poste... )


Merci, ne t'embètes pas  ::  Au pire, si grosse patate blanche heuuuuu je voulais dire Viva  ::  n'en veut pas, je les mélangerai avec celles des miens et lui donnerai 3 kg des miennes  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> bon je suis allée voir les commentaires de purizon sur z+ et c'est pas fameux, du coup habitant en rhone-alpes j'ai eu 14kg de maxima + 1L d'huile de saumon pour 73€, livrée à domicile par la compagnie des croquettes
> j'espère que Diana aimera et que je pourrais parler de cette marque en des termes aussi dithyrambiques que vous le faites


Ouais n'hésite pas à nous dire si c'est aussi bien chez toi que chez nous  :: 
Pour l'huile par contre vu le prix tu aurais aussi bien fait de prendre la Nutrivet sur zooplus pour le même prix mais qui est bien meilleure qualité !




> Zut, il me semblait avoir compris qu'on pouvait trouver les gosbi lamb&rice en 3kg... J'ai contacté nourrir comme la nature mais ça n'existe pas en taille de croquettes normale...
> La bouli de ma maman, mange environ 3kg par mois et n'aime pas les toutes petites croquettes


Non effectivement les 3 kgs n'existent que sur le mini, mais si tu trouves quelqu'un pour acheter un sac de 15 kgs avec toi ça peut le faire  ::  et teste avec des échantillons sur plusieurs jours ça te donnera une idée plus précise




> Coucou Miss,
>   Krakou mange des Gosbi "mini" agneau. Et elles ne sont pas "toutes petites". Elles sont juste  "petites"  
> Et si le bouli de ta maman aime, il se fera un plaisir de les manger… Au pire, commande  un échantillon à 1 €, tu seras fixée !


Tu m'as enlevé les mots de la bouche mamie  ::   ::  au fait ça va mieux toi ?

----------


## odrey13

Je ne sais plus si elles ont ete mises sur le post , mais si ce n'est pas le cas , tu penses que tu pourrais faire une photo pour qu'on arrive a voir la taille des croquettes

----------


## YenZ

> " Les gosbi sont plutôt bien ou très bien dans l'ensemble, encore une fois senior n'est que marketing, l'intérêt de certaines gammes senior est qu'elles contiennent plus de chondroprotecteurs (glucosamine/chondroïtine) pour les articulations, et moins de minéraux et graisses."
> 
> je suis d'accord que "séniors " est marketing mais ce qui me plait ds celle-ci  (gosbi séniors) c'est le pourcentage de graisse (13%) pour mon Cooper qui a du cholestérol et mon Hippo (10 ans ) qui  n'a pas encore de gros problème de rhumatisme mais commence quand même à se lever un peu moins bien , alors l'un dans l'autre ça pourrait aller aux deux !
> Je vais relire des pages  (j'en ai déjà lu beaucoup et j'y perds !!!!) !
> 
> ACANA adult dog , c'est bien (ce serait pour mes deux petits nus) ?


Ah oui j'avais oublié le problème du cholestérol, dans ce cas oui prends celles-ci pour les 2 c'est plutôt un bon compromis !
Oui Acana pourrait convenir pour les 2 "petits nus" mais gosbi aussi tant qu'à faire, comme ça tu prendrais tout au même endroit  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Je commande déjà 30kg pour les miens par mois, alors au pire je commande 45kg et nous (ma mère et moi) tiendrons un peu plus longtemps et puis c'est tout  ::

----------


## pomku

> Merci, ne t'embètes pas  Au pire, si grosse patate blanche heuuuuu je voulais dire Viva  n'en veut pas, je les mélangerai avec celles des miens et lui donnerai 3 kg des miennes


Maintenant, si  tes chiens mangent des Gosbi taille normale et ta maman (enfin, le chien de ta maman, oops !) préfère les taille standard, vous pouvez  aisément commander des gros paquets et les partager, cela revient moins cher; 

  Gros titres demain dans la presse : _Deal de croquettes démantelé en Dordogne !  Un trafiquant connu dans le milieu sous le nom de  "Grosse patate blanche" interpellé !_ ::  ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Maintenant, si tes chiens mangent des Gosbi taille normale et ta maman (enfin, le chien de ta maman, oops !) préfère les taille standard, vous pouvez aisément commander des gros paquets et les partager, cela revient moins cher; 
> 
> Gros titres demain dans la presse : _Deal de croquettes démantelé en Dordogne ! Un trafiquant connu dans le milieu sous le nom de "Grosse patate blanche" interpellé !_


 ::   ::   :: 

Et en plus grosse patate blanche n'obéït qu'à un seul ordre " sois blanche"  ::  C'est une blaque dans la famille, car c'est le chien le moins bien éduqué/obeïssant qu'on n'ait jamais eu  :: 
Mais elle est gentille  ::

----------


## pomku

> Tu m'as enlevé les mots de la bouche mamie   au fait ça va mieux toi ?


Espèce de petit schmock ! Je t'interdis de m'appeler Mamie en public ! ::  ::  ::  
Ça va fils, va lire tes MP  :: 
c'est malin, maintenant, ça va se savoir  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai une autre question...

J'ai acheté des gellules d'harpagophytum pour la vieille chienne de mon beau père qui est allergique au met*cam...
Du coup, je me suis dit que ce serait peut être bien de faire des cures (genre 2 semaines 2 fois par an) aux miens en prévention...

D'après vous, c'est utile ou non ?

----------


## Poska

Me semble que c'est "juste" un anti inflammatoire naturel, je ne vois lintérêt d'en donner à un chien qui n'a pas de douleurs déclarées.
Par contre une cure de chondro protecteurs de temps en temps peut aider à prévenir l'arthrose.

----------


## YenZ

C'est ce que j'utilise sur Dixy (cartimax à base d'harpagophytum) pour sa boiterie, mais si tes chiens n'ont aucun problème articulaire je ne sais pas si vraiment utile de leur faire des cures, autant l'huile de saumon oui, autant le reste je ne suis pas certain...
Mais dans tous les cas ça ne pourra pas leur faire de mal, surtout que certains produits ne coutent pas trop cher (enfin selon le poids du chien), perso j'en ai pour 13  pour 50 jours de Cartimax (Dixy fait 8 kgs, 1 gélule par 10 kgs de poids)

+1 Poska c'est un anti inflammatoire, donc légèrement différent par rapport à gluco/chondro

----------


## lealouboy

En fait je me disais que ça pouvait peut être réduire les micro inflammations de la vie et limiter l'apparition d'arthrose...
Leurs croquettes contiennent des chondroprotecteurs et je fais 1 à 2 cures par an d'huile de saumon (je commence dès qu'il gèle en général)...

Micro inflammations liées aux sauts qu'ils font en balade ou dans le jardin, les coups qu'ils se mettent en jouant etc...

----------


## mofo

moi je pense que c'est utile, car les chondroprotecteurs nourrissent aussi le cartilage, et la détérioration du cartilage ne se voit pas. Lorsqu'on voit le chien boiter ou qui a du mal à se lever, et bien c'est déjà trop tard, le mieux est d'avoir des chondro directement dans les croquettes comme cela le chien en prend tous les jours. lui donner 2 semaines 2 fois par an même pour la prévention je pense que ce n'est pas suffisant, sachant qu'il faut au moins 1 mois de traitement pour voir les effets.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai besoin de votre aide pour conseiller un refuge espagnol qui n'arrive pas à trouver de bonnes croquettes pas chères. 
Il faut des croquettes qui conviennent à un maximum de chiens (petits, grands, jeunes, vieux, maigres, gros ...) sachant évidemment que certains chiens ont des croquettes spéciales (chiots, rénales, intestinales ...).
Comme ils le disent eux même, leur budget n'est ni moyen ni élevé mais faible.
Voilà, vous avez des idées ?
Merci beaucoup.

----------


## pomku

Bonsoir, 
As-tu une idée du prix moyen/kg que ce refuge pourrait mettre ? Il y a les Josera, déclinées en plusieurs variétés, qui tournent autour de + ou - 3 /kg si tu les achètes en lots chez zo*plus...
Sinon, ils peuvent de rapprocher de la société qui fabrique les Gosbi, elle se trouve en Espagne justement : www.gosbi.com
En tant que refuge, ils peuvent négocier le prix sur la quantité... (et cela limite les coûts de transport)

----------


## Loupiotte21

Voilà la compo de leurs croquettes actuelles

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pomku.
Je vais leur demander si 3€ c'est dans leur prix.

----------


## pomku

Les Gosbi, qui sont bien mieux que les Josera, devraient leur revenir moins cher que 3/kg s'ils se rapprochent du fabricant. Je vois, en gamme super premium (Exclusive of Gosbi), cela coûte 3,41 /kg les "poulet/riz" pour un particulier si tu prends 30 kg chez NCLN ou LCDC...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour un refuge on parle plutôt de 1 € / kg et de préférence moins ...  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci pour les infos, je viens de leur envoyer, je vous redirai.
Je sais qu'il prenne au moins une palette à chaque commande.

----------


## pomku

> Pour un refuge on parle plutôt de 1  / kg et de préférence moins ...


D'où l'intérêt de se rapprocher du fabricant  :Smile:  
 Je n'ai jamais bossé en refuge, je n'ai été que bénévole dans une asso par le passé, mais en toute logique, je suppose qu'on peut toucher les croqs bien moins cher en s'adressant direct à la source. Si elles sont en vente "particulier" à 3 euros,  il y a déjà une bonne marge. Je présume qu'il est possible, en jouant sur la quantité, de les avoir moins cher

Et encore, je ne connais pas les prix de la gamme en dessous (Gosbi Premium) !

----------


## YenZ

> Bonsoir à tous,
> J'ai besoin de votre aide pour conseiller un refuge espagnol qui n'arrive pas à trouver de bonnes croquettes pas chères. 
> Il faut des croquettes qui conviennent à un maximum de chiens (petits, grands, jeunes, vieux, maigres, gros ...) sachant évidemment que certains chiens ont des croquettes spéciales (chiots, rénales, intestinales ...).
> Comme ils le disent eux même, leur budget n'est ni moyen ni élevé mais faible.
> Voilà, vous avez des idées ?
> Merci beaucoup.





> Merci pour les infos, je viens de leur envoyer, je vous redirai.
> Je sais qu'il prenne au moins une palette à chaque commande.


Gosbi est une très bonne idée vu que c'est fabriqué directement chez eux en Espagne et que c'est de bonne compo, mais la gamme super prenium risque surement d'être trop chère même en prenant par par 1 ou 2 palettes, faut leur demander les tarifs.

Sinon comme l'avait demandé Muzarègne, il y a Nutrivet en gamme prenium ou super prenium (le "ultra prenium "instinct sera trop cher), les tarifs sont dispo ici 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...94/page-2.html

et http://www.datafilehost.com/download-47fcd095.html  (décocher "Use our download manager ..." et cliquer sur le bouton gris "download" (pas le noir))

----------


## monconfetti

Commandé les gosby exclusive séniors et aussi 3 kg de lamb et rice pour mes deux petiots nus  sur NCLN et une heure après je vais à la jardinerie à côté de chez moi et je les trouve moins chère  (53 euros les 15kg )
Après j'ai lu sur un forum que pour les gosby il y avait la filière française et espagnole ou un truc comme ça , c'est quoi ce binz ??????

----------


## YenZ

Es-tu sure que ce sont exactement les mêmes produits ? (car ya le prenium et le exclusive of gosbi)
Je  viens de trouver le forum dont tu parles, en fait NCLN a une  exclusivité de vente par le fabricant de Gosbi, mais uniquement le super  prenium ! (exclusive of gosbi)
Gosbi va continuer à servir ses  anciens clients en prenium en sacs de 20 kgs (et packaging neutre) pour  environ 2 fois moins cher que NCLN (ce qui explique le prix moins cher  en animalerie), mais le produit n'a absolument rien à voir.
Je me  demande bien ce que tu as trouvé en animalerie, surement les fins de  stock de prenium de Gosbi, mais si c'est le "exclusive of gosbi" je ne  comprends pas, car je ne crois pas que NCLN distribue aux animaleries,  et si c'est le cas je ne vois pas comment celles-ci pourraient le vendre  moins cher que lui.

----------


## monconfetti

Je vais retourner voir , mais c'était les mêmes paquets (exclusive of gosbi , paquet rouge pour les séniors) , je prendrais une photo , je vais aussi revérifier la compo , mais ça m'avait l'air  d'être la  même chose .
 Après ils ont aussi le bas de gamme , j'étais à la caisse quand le gas à payer (36 euros pour 40 kg , ça fait peur ! )

----------


## Taysa

Les paquets sont blanc ! Avec de la couleur certes mais pas entierement

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Gosbi est une très bonne idée vu que c'est fabriqué directement chez eux en Espagne et que c'est de bonne compo, mais la gamme super prenium risque surement d'être trop chère même en prenant par par 1 ou 2 palettes, faut leur demander les tarifs.
> 
> Sinon comme l'avait demandé Muzarègne, il y a Nutrivet en gamme prenium ou super prenium (le "ultra prenium "instinct sera trop cher), les tarifs sont dispo ici 
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...94/page-2.html
> 
> et http://www.datafilehost.com/download-47fcd095.html  (décocher "Use our download manager ..." et cliquer sur le bouton gris "download" (pas le noir))


Merci !

----------


## Taysa

Pour ceux qui prennent nutrivet profitez en aujourd'hui elles sont a *47.90€ les 14 kg* sur le zooplus.de !

De plus voici cadeau pour vous, noel en avance un code de 10% de reduction (je ne connais pas la durée donc ne tardez pas) :
*12BU-S11-DEO*

----------


## Taysa

Ca enleve les frais de port aussi peu importe le montant !

----------


## YenZ

> Je vais retourner voir , mais c'était les mêmes paquets (exclusive of gosbi , paquet rouge pour les séniors) , je prendrais une photo , je vais aussi revérifier la compo , mais ça m'avait l'air  d'être la  même chose .
>  Après ils ont aussi le bas de gamme , j'étais à la caisse quand le gas à payer (36 euros pour 40 kg , ça fait peur ! )


Ah bah à priori ça semble bien être les "exclusive of gosbi", je ne sais pas quoi te dire, pourtant ils ne sont pas censés en avoir, tu peux contacter au pire NCLN pur savoir comment ça se fait que cette jardinerie les distribue (et moins cher ce qui est très rare) alors qu'ils sont importateurs exclusifs.
D'ailleurs au fait c'est quoi cette jardinerie ?




> Pour ceux qui prennent nutrivet profitez en aujourd'hui elles sont a *47.90€ les 14 kg* sur le zooplus.de !
> 
> De plus voici cadeau pour vous, noel en avance un code de 10% de reduction (je ne connais pas la durée donc ne tardez pas) :
> *12BU-S11-DEO*


47.9 € Nutritive & health *les 12 kgs*  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon ben moi j'ai commandé ce matin 45kg de Gosbi lamb&rice du coup afind que mes loulous et "patate blanche" aient de quoi voir venir jusque début janvier  :: 

Ma commande est déjà préparée, chez NCLN, ils sont vraiment hyper efficaces  :: 

A ma dernière commande, j'étais livrée dès le lendemain  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

YenZ la promo c'est _12kg + 2kg a 47.90€ 

_

----------


## Taysa

Grrr comme j'hesite moi !

taysa est sur orijen senior, elle le mange niquel, selles niquels bref tout tip top son poil est meme plus joli seulement le hic le prix avant je l'avais a 50e le sac en passant par zooplus.es la il a pris 10€ d'augmentation  :Frown: 
alors je sais pas si je tente de passer a nutrivet ou si pour 10e je ne chipote pas

----------


## lealouboy

Si ta chienne le supporte bien, je ne changerais rien du tout  ::

----------


## Taysa

c'est ce que je me disais, elle le supporte vraiment parfaitement en tout point en plus etant malade je voudrais pas la detraquer niveau estomac (deja que ..)

le hic c'est le prix quoi ca me fais le sac donc a 13€ de plus minimum, et en esperant que les stocks soit convenables, je pense que le .es a autant augmenter suite au fait qu'il y ai "penurie" mais bon pas cool !

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ la promo c'est _12kg + 2kg a 47.90€_



Ah oui désolé j'avais mal lu en haut de page !  :Smile: 



> Grrr comme j'hesite moi !
> 
> taysa est sur orijen senior, elle le mange niquel, selles niquels bref tout tip top son poil est meme plus joli seulement le hic le prix avant je l'avais a 50e le sac en passant par zooplus.es la il a pris 10€ d'augmentation 
> alors je sais pas si je tente de passer a nutrivet ou si pour 10e je ne chipote pas


Comme lealouboy j'aurai tendance à ne pas changer si l'aliment convient bien, mais c'est vrai qu'il y a un gros écart de prix, et vu que zooplus va bientôt être en rupture plus ou moins définitive sur orijen, perso je prendrais bien Nutrivet pour essayer, surtout que la gamme dieteic n'est pas chère, ça te ferait 48.9 € les 14 kgs ce qui est super honnête.




> c'est ce que je me disais, elle le supporte vraiment parfaitement en tout point en plus etant malade je voudrais pas la detraquer niveau estomac (deja que ..)
> 
> le hic c'est le prix quoi ca me fais le sac donc a 13€ de plus minimum, et en esperant que les stocks soit convenables, je pense que le .es a autant augmenter suite au fait qu'il y ai "penurie" mais bon pas cool !


Ils n'ont pas augmenté à cause de la pénurie mais parce qu'ils étaient bcp moins chers que les autres zooplus, et en prime ils ont arrêté les packs par 2 pour éviter de baisser encore le prix !
En même temps vu que ta chienne est malade ce serait dommage de la détraquer, mais tu devras de toute façon surement changer de marque bientôt, mais c'est aussi 48.9/14kgs contre 64.9/13.5kgs donc 16 € d'écart (13€ si code réduc de 5%) et 500 grs de moins chez Orijen  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ouais je sais pour ca je sais pas ! En meme temps aussi bien je change et ca passe pas car elle est fragile ... 

J'hesite vraiment suis entre deux chaises lol par contre pour taysa je prendrais pas le dietetic mais le normal je pense

----------


## Taysa

Remarque peut etre mieux le dietetic en fait ?

----------


## monconfetti

Reçu mes gosbi exclusive à l'instant et c'est le même paquet que ceux que j'ai vu à la jardinerie , je vais quand même y retourner voir !
Sur le paquet mini lamb et rice il y a la date de consommation : 29/04/2014 !!!! C'est normal que ce soit si long avec des conservateurs naturels??  Sur le sac séniors je n'ai pas trouvé de date !

----------


## odrey13

j 'ai recu les mini nutram ce matin , pets animalia sont rapide , je les ai recu en 2 jours . 
J'espere que mes puces aimeront ...

----------


## YenZ

> Remarque peut etre mieux le dietetic en fait ?


Bah si je te parlais du Dietetic c'est parce que c'est celui qui se rapproche le plus d'orijen senior.
Après vu que je confonds toujours tes 2 chiennes (entre Ganja & Taysa je ne sais plus laquelle a adisson), je ne sais plus qui est qui mais en gros :

- pour celle qui prend orijen senior =) nutrivet dietetic
- pour celle qui prend autre chose si tu la passes aussi à nutrivet =) la gamme la moins chère "nutritive & health" sauf problèmes particuliers comme surpoids, chien âgé etc... dans ce cas =) dietetic aussi




> Reçu mes gosbi exclusive à l'instant et c'est le même paquet que ceux que j'ai vu à la jardinerie , je vais quand même y retourner voir !
> Sur le paquet mini lamb et rice il y a la date de consommation : 29/04/2014 !!!! C'est normal que ce soit si long avec des conservateurs naturels??  Sur le sac séniors je n'ai pas trouvé de date !


Oui et non, en fait certains fabricants, même si la croquette est conservée "naturellement", indiquent une conservation d'un an et demi (voir plus parfois), même si en réalité mieux vaut la consommer bien avant cette date.

D'autres fabricants au contraire indiquent 1 an à partir de la fabrication (donc 6 à 10/11 mois le temps que ça arrive du fabricant à l'importateur, puis au distributeur et au client...), mais à priori gosbi ne contient pas de conservateurs chimiques.

Par contre pour ce qui est de la jardinerie je ne comprends pas qu'ils aient ce produit, ça m'étonne vraiment, seul NCLN pourra te répondre sur ce point !

D'ailleurs je te demandais au-dessus, quelle est cette animalerie/jardinerie ?




> j 'ai recu les mini nutram ce matin , pets animalia sont rapide , je les ai recu en 2 jours . 
> J'espere que mes puces aimeront ...


N'hésite pas à nous donner un retour et si possible photos vu que tu es la première à tester cette marque ici  ::

----------


## Taysa

Taysa qui a un addisson et qui est sous orijen senior, elle supportait pas le normal et je voulais des chondo, de plus elle a deja 6ans alors je me suis dis autant la mettre direct au senior plutot que de changer sous peu  :: 

J'ai decider de la laisser sous senior tampis pour le prix (je le touche a 60e le sac) car nutrivet les promos ne durent qu'un temps donc pas grave  ::  

Apres pour l'approvisionnement contrairement au normal ils en vendent beaucoup moins donc y'a toujours de la marge apparament

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nutram j'ai eu tester sur un male staff, ils faisaient caca vert ^^ resultat bof mais c'etait tarifs eleveurs donc vraiment moins cher mais du coup on l'avait passer sous applaws et apres profine ensuite j'ai perdu son maitre de vue.

----------


## POLKA67

Merci TAYSA  ::  je viens de passer une commande  NUTRIVET Dietetic & Care sur le de à 42.58 € ' 5 € de réduction + 3% plan d'épargne).

----------


## YenZ

Tu as pas tort, vu que les promos ne durent pas au final ça te reviendrait presque au même prix qu'orijen par 1 seul sac  :: 
J'espère juste pour toi que tu ne retrouveras pas en galère d'orijen bientôt avec la pénurie annoncée... si ils vendent moins de senior c'est déjà ça !

Puis tu peux te consoler en te disant que 60€ les 13.5 kgs ça fait environ 66.5 € les 15 kgs, donc encore moins cher que PP ou RC en animalerie qui valent généralement entre 60 et 70 €/14 ou 15 kgs, en se déplaçant et à se casser le dos, donc au final tu es toujours gagnante pour un aliment qui n'a rien à voir !  :: 

Nutram je n'ai jamais testé, mais odrey13 a pris la tout nouvelle gamme grain free qui est déjà de bien meilleure compo que "l'original", à voir si les tests sur ses chiennes seront concluants  ::

----------


## Taysa

> Merci TAYSA  je viens de passer une commande NUTRIVET Dietetic & Care sur le de à 42.58 € ' 5 € de réduction + 3% plan d'épargne).


tu aurais du utiliser les 10% et garder tes 5€ pour une autre commande c'est dommage !

----------


## POLKA67

Taysa, les 5 € en moins c'est les 10 % de réduc avec ton code  :Smile: 
Le prix pour les Dietetic & Care était à 48.90 €, ils ont arrondi la remise à 5 €...

----------


## Taysa

Bah j'ai calculer hors promo je suis meme moins cher car (en moyenne de tous les zooplus) 55€/12kg = 4.58
Orijen = 4.44€

C'est des economies de bout de chandelles lol mais ca revient kif kif quoi donc autant pas changer vu que ca lui convient parfaitement  :: 

Pour le stock j'espere que ca tiendra longtemps, un sac de 13.5kg me fait 2mois, donc a la limite Fred me dis quand il y en reste peu et lui dis de me les garder comme ca suis a peu pres sur de toujours en avoir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Taysa, les 5 € en moins c'est les 10 % de réduc avec ton code 
> Le prix pour les Dietetic & Care était à 48.90 €, ils ont arrondi la remise à 5 €...


Lol ok j'ai cru que tu parlais d'un 5€ gagner suite a un parrainage  ::

----------


## monconfetti

La jardinerie s'appelle "GABIANI" , une précision  j'habite près de la frontière espagnole !
J'ai demandé confirmation à NCLN pour ce qui est des conservateurs et voici leur réponse :

"Dans sa gamme  EXCLUSIVE , celle que vous avez commandée sur notre site ,  GOSBI n'utilise ni BHT , NI BHA , ni éthoxiquine , uniquement des tocophérols = vitamines E et des extraits végétaux  .
Cela fait de toute façon partie de notre cahier des charges pour tous les produits que nous vendons sur le site  ."

Ce soir je retourne à la jardinerie et après je poserai la question a NCLN ! 
(Merci de toujours prendre le temps de répondre avec autant de précision )

----------


## odrey13

je vais les tester ce soir , et je ferai une photo  ::

----------


## neyla

Moi on m'a conseillé les gosbi seniors et je donnais Orijen senior.

----------


## Taysa

Bah si orijen convenait pourquoi en changer ?

----------


## neyla

A priori les gosbi je pourrais les donner à un loustic qui a tendance à prendre facilement du poids et ça me permettrait d'avoir deux chiens sur un grand sac...car des sacs de 7kg Orijen senior et ce souci d'approvisionnement je ne sais quoi en penser...

----------


## YenZ

> La jardinerie s'appelle "GABIANI" , une précision  j'habite près de la frontière espagnole !
> J'ai demandé confirmation à NCLN pour ce qui est des conservateurs et voici leur réponse :
> 
> "Dans sa gamme  EXCLUSIVE , celle que vous avez commandée sur notre site ,  GOSBI n'utilise ni BHT , NI BHA , ni éthoxiquine , uniquement des tocophérols = vitamines E et des extraits végétaux  .
> Cela fait de toute façon partie de notre cahier des charges pour tous les produits que nous vendons sur le site  ."
> 
> Ce soir je retourne à la jardinerie et après je poserai la question a NCLN ! 
> (Merci de toujours prendre le temps de répondre avec autant de précision )


Je comprends mieux pourquoi tu les trouves, c'est une jardinerie très peu connue et frontalière ce qui explique que tu y trouves les produits "exclusive of gosbi", surement une fin de stock à mon avis, à moins qu'ils aillent directement en chercher chez le fabricant à chaque fin de stock.

C'st donc ce que je pensais, il n'y a pas de cnservateurs chimiques mais le fabricant a fait le choix de mettre une DLUO assez longue de 18 mois.
Inutile de retourner à la jardinerie, ce sont surement les mêmes produits, sauf qu'ils proposent aussi le bas de gamme de chez gosbi pour un prix complètement différent...

Et concernant l'écart de prix c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas la livraison, si tu demandes à la jardinerie de livrer (ce qu'ils ne font pas) le prix sera alors plus élevé par rapport à NCLN.




> A priori les gosbi je pourrais les donner à un loustic qui a tendance à prendre facilement du poids et ça me permettrait d'avoir deux chiens sur un grand sac...car des sacs de 7kg Orijen senior et ce souci d'approvisionnement je ne sais quoi en penser...


Oui c'est moi qui te l'avait conseillé vu les problèmes d'approvisionnement d'Orijen, sans parler du prix plus abordable chez Gosbi, même si ces 2 produits sont différents comme je te l'avais dit, vu qu'Orijen est beaucoup plus riche.

----------


## neyla

Le fait qu'elles soient moins riches c'est un souci ?

----------


## odrey13

pour les mini nutram , niveau appetence , elles sont top , beaucoup mieux que les now .... 
Et niveau taille , elles ont la taille parfaite pour mes mini puces . 

J'ai fait une photo a coté d'une piece de 1 centimes . Je vais la mettre .

----------


## Loupiotte21

J'ai vu avec le refuge, il paye 50cts d'€ le kilo donc ils vont contacter Gosbi mais à mon avis ça sera encore trop cher ...

----------


## Jalna

Orijen c'est bien pour un chiot ? 
Merci.

----------


## Taysa

Si c'est pour ton bouvier oublie !
Enfin de toute maniere sur les chiots a croissance lente je deconseille totalement les aliments sans cereales tel qu'orijen ou autres ...

----------


## lealouboy

punaise, je suis stupéfaite de la rapidité de livraison chez NCLN  :Smile:  J'ai commandé hier et il semble que je serai livrée ce matin  :Smile:

----------


## didoodah

gosbi semble avoir une composition qui se rapproche de celle de nutram que j'utilise...

----------


## Jalna

Ouais j'avais un gros doute sur ça !! 
C'est quoi l'idéal pour elle alors ?

----------


## Taysa

Gosbi chiot je dirais ! Apres je sais pas longtemps j'ai pas eu de chiot donc me suis pas repencher sur le sujet

----------


## YenZ

> Le fait qu'elles soient moins riches c'est un souci ?


On a déjà expliqué plusieurs fois, moins l'aliment est riche et plus il y a de glucides (inutiles pour un chien), un souci non, mais l'idéal est d'avoir un fort taux de protéines de qualité.





> J'ai vu avec le refuge, il paye 50cts d'€ le kilo donc ils vont contacter Gosbi mais à mon avis ça sera encore trop cher ...


Oui surement trop cher, mais à 0.5€/kg il n'aura pas d'alimentation de qualité, essaie de voir avec Profine (importateur NiD France et/ou Dogs discount) aussi, c'est pas mal et peu cher !




> Orijen c'est bien pour un chiot ? 
> 
> Merci.


Ça dépend pour quels chiots, pour chiots de grande race et races géantes pas trop non, risque qu'ils poussent trop vite !




> gosbi semble avoir une composition qui se rapproche de celle de nutram que j'utilise...


Non dans Gosbi il n'y a pas de maïs comme dans nutram, et les taux sont plus corrects chez Gosbi que Nutram.





> Ouais j'avais un gros doute sur ça !! 
> C'est quoi l'idéal pour elle alors ?


On l'a déjà expliqué de multiples fois quelques pages en arrière, un aliment moyennement riche, avec ou sans céréales, mais avec un rapport Ca/P le plus proche de 1, Dog Lover's Gold par exemple est pas mal, mais aussi Acana Prairie et quelques autres.





> Gosbi chiot je dirais ! Apres je sais pas longtemps j'ai pas eu de chiot donc me suis pas repencher sur le sujet


Non je pense pas pour un chiot de race géante, analyse de gosbi chiots

*ANALYSE:
PROTEINE BRUTE         32 %
MATIERE GRASSE BRUTE   23 %
CENDRES                 7 %
FIBRE BRUTE             1 %
HUMIDITE               10 % 
CALCIUM                1.6 %
PHOSPHORE             1.2 % 

*En gros rapport Ca/P = 1.33 et bcp de gras aussi*,* c'est pas mauvais en soit mais ya mieux surtout au niveau du rapport Ca/P, et peut-être un peu moins gras aussi.

----------


## Taysa

Possible je connais pas les chiots de grande race les ratios juste qu'orijen and co c'est a eviter  ::  

apres marques avec cereales au top hormis gosbi j'en ai pas tester donc je sais pas trop quoi proposer ^^

----------


## joloclo

Bon suis encore perdue lol,je voudrais bien arriver à me fixer enfin sur une marque!Je pensais à Acana Light and Fit pour mon loulou en leger surpoids(hypothyroidien) mais Acana st les seules croq qui avaient donné des selles molles voire plus,suis tenté par Artemis mais on ne trouve pas toute la gamme en France,alors Gosbi sénior ??j'ai aussi découvert Canine Caviar jamais entendu parler içi,quelqu'un a un avis ?
Helllllllllllllllp car suis perdue!! Et je ne parle même pas des chats c'est encore pire!!!

----------


## Jalna

YenZ tu m'excuseras de ne pas avoir eu le temps de lire 270 pages !!!!!

----------


## sam37

J'ai de bons echos de Britt, qui comporte des cereales. Mais je en sais pas ce qu'en pense YenZ.

----------


## Taysa

joloclo tu cherches quoi exactement, pour quels types de chiens car tu pars dans des directions opposé un coup un aliment de regim un coup pour chien senior

----------


## Taysa

> YenZ tu m'excuseras de ne pas avoir eu le temps de lire 270 pages !!!!!


YenZ comme beaucoup ici passe son temps a repeter faut le comprendre aussi donc zen  :: 

Les DLG apparament sont bien, tu peux tester le maxima chiot meme si sur la base d'orijen donc avis mitigé perso la ptite staff d'un ami la pas du tout supporter.
Apres sinon moi meme j'aurais pris gosbi ou josera chiot meme si les compos sont moyennes j'ai toujours entendu que de bons retours produits par contre vu qu'il grandira vite a 10-12mois tu pourras deja penser a en changer pour du orijen ou autres

----------


## joloclo

> joloclo tu cherches quoi exactement, pour quels types de chiens car tu pars dans des directions opposé un coup un aliment de regim un coup pour chien senior


Nan j'ai regardé les sèniors car plus "light"(et toutes façons mon loulou a minimum 5 ans) il me semble,donc en fait je répète car normal qu'on ne puisse pas se souvenir de tout lol:Chien type Breton,age ?(adopté içi)entre 5 ou 6 ans,en surpoids car tjs affamé et en hypothyroidie,je ne suis pas à 100% contre un peu de cereales si de bonne qualité et pas en majorité,Acana Light me parait bien,mais pb de selles lorsque j'ai essayé les "normales"Gosbi et Canine caviar Hollistic je ne connais pas du tout,Artemis je voulais  "Fresh Mix "mais pas trouvé.

----------


## Taysa

Bah si tu veux du "light" chez gosbi il faut prendre le vet diet pas le senior !

Si il est toujours affamé il te faudrait un aliment plus rassasiant, le gosbi parait mieux adapté car en general les aliments sans cereales sont mieux mais les chiens s'en goinfreraient. 

Perso je suis actuellement au josera balance, tres bien rien a redire meme si la compo est moyenne, je suis en train de passer sur le acana fit et light mais ganja rame a finir les balance ! elle n'en a que 300gr et cela lui convient parfaitement elle ne reclame plus comparer a avant par contre elle a pas maigri ..

----------


## joloclo

Pas de pb de selles avec Acana ? Une amie a passé les siens aux Markus M,ils ont maigri,mais suis pas hyper fan de la compo!

----------


## Jalna

Je suis zen mais bon faut être conscient qu'un post aussi long ça forcément entraîner des répétitions.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et merci beaucoup pour tes conseils je pense prendre du gosbi.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Le markus est vraiment proche d'une alimentation naturelle mais j'ai essayé, les selles puent pas possible !

----------


## Taysa

> Pas de pb de selles avec Acana ? Une amie a passé les siens aux Markus M,ils ont maigri,mais suis pas hyper fan de la compo!



Pas encore commencer le sac mais quelques pages en arriere on disait qu'acana etait actuellement en compo ce qui se fiasait de mieux en light car contrairement aux autres le taux de prot reste correct  ::

----------


## mofo

> Nan j'ai regardé les sèniors car plus "light"(et toutes façons mon loulou a minimum 5 ans) il me semble,donc en fait je répète car normal qu'on ne puisse pas se souvenir de tout lol:Chien type Breton,age ?(adopté içi)entre 5 ou 6 ans,en surpoids car tjs affamé et en hypothyroidie,je ne suis pas à 100% contre un peu de cereales si de bonne qualité et pas en majorité,Acana Light me parait bien,mais pb de selles lorsque j'ai essayé les "normales"Gosbi et Canine caviar Hollistic je ne connais pas du tout,Artemis je voulais  "Fresh Mix "mais pas trouvé.


mon chien est également hypothiroidien, mais lui a eu tendance à maigrir ce qui ne lui a pas fait de mal bien entendu, donc la je le maintien à son poids c'est à dire 30kg pour un labrador de presque 14 ans. J'ai choisi platinium agneau riz, il n'y a que 11% de MG et en plus elles sont très apétente. YenZ m'a dit qu'il va y avoir un sans céréales chez platinium aussi. 

Ah oui il fait aussi de belles crottes fermes et en plus petites quantité que lorsque je prenais NOW

----------


## odrey13

voici la photo des mini nutram grain free a coté d'une piece de 1 centimes .

----------


## joloclo

Oui j'ai déjà pris Platinum au début,leur 7O% de viande fraiche me fait sourire lol,mais effectivement je pense que ce st de bonnes croq,me souviens plus du rapport Ca/Ph,il me semblait un peu élevé je crois.

----------


## odrey13

elles sont vraiment mini mini  , je me demande meme si c pas un peu trop mais bon pour le moment mes puces les apprecient . 

J'attends quand meme la nouvelle gamme de platinum sans cereales , j'aimerai bien tester ! 

Je leur ai posé la question , ils m'ont repondu ca 

Avec un peu de chance ce sera encore ce décembre que IBERICO and GREENS sera accessible. 
Vous en serez informé par notre newsletter !

----------


## odrey13

je me posais une question , il y a du chou frisé dans les mini nutram grain free , c pose pas de souci niveau digestion ? 

et un truc qui me chiffone aussi c qu'il y a noté farine de volaille , apparemment c'est moins bien que la viande deshydratée

----------


## neyla

> Si il est toujours affamé il te faudrait un aliment plus rassasiant, le gosbi parait mieux adapté car en general les aliments sans cereales sont mieux mais les chiens s'en goinfreraient.


et ça serait quoi ?

----------


## Taysa

Je te le dis dans le message : gosbi ^^

----------


## neyla

Ah j'avais compris que gosbi c'était par rapport au light désolée

----------


## POLKA67

Pour les spécialistes que pensez-vous de cette composition ?

Les croquettes BIOMILL avaient été données en pension pendant 15 jours et ont  amélioré la motricité d'un lab de 13 ans.

*Composition:* produits de volailles dÃ©shydratÃ©es (23%), riz (20 %), maÃ¯s, graisse de volaille, blÃ©, viande fraiche de poulet (4.5%), gluten de maÃ¯s, graine de soja cuite, graines de lin, farine de poisson, pulpe de betterave sucriÃ¨re, protÃ©ines de pommes de terre, levure de biÃ¨re, hydrolysats de foie, cellulose alimentaire , fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS; 0.2%), hydrolysats de cartilages de volaille (0.2%), lÃ©cithine, mÃ©lange dâ€™herbes, extrait de yucca , substances minÃ©rales, (les matiÃ¨res premiÃ¨res ne proviennent pas de lâ€™agriculture biologique). 

*Analyses moyennes:* ProtÃ©ines brutes: 28%, Teneur en graisses: 17%, Fibres brutes: 2%, Cendres brutes: 6.5%, Calcium: 1%, Phosphore: 0.75%, Acide lipide omÃ©ga-3: 0.7%, Acide lipide omÃ©ga-6: 4% 

*Additifs:*
*Additifs nutritionnels:* Vitamine A: 12000UI, Vitamine D3: 1300UI, Vitamine E: 100mg, DL-MÃ©thionine:300mg/kg, Taurine: 100mg, L-Carnitine: 100mg, Fer (sous forme de sulfate de fer (II), monohydratÃ©): 85mg, Cuivre (sous forme de sulfate de cuivre (II), pentahydratÃ©):12mg/kg, ManganÃ¨se (sous forme de oxyde de manganÃ¨se): 20mg, Zinc (sous forme de zinc -(II)-sulfate, heptahydratÃ© 3/4 et sous forme de zinc chÃ©latÃ© aux acides aminÃ©s, hydratÃ© 1/4): 180mg, Iode (sous forme d'iodure de calcium, anhydre): 2mg/kg, SÃ©lÃ©nium (sous forme de sÃ©lÃ©nite de sodium): 200mg. 
*Additifs technologiques:* Antioxydants: ConcentrÃ© de tocophÃ©roles.mixtes

----------


## neyla

Alzheimer me guette mais je ne sais pas si j'ai demandé ou pas : c'est quoi votre avis sur le fait de faire un roulement à chaque ouverture de sac entre 2-3 marques ?

----------


## Taysa

Quel interet ? Hormis celui de bousiller les intestincts de ton chien. ! 

Quand on trouve une marque qui convient il vaut mieux eviter d'en changer

----------


## didou47

> Alzheimer me guette mais je ne sais pas si j'ai demandé ou pas : c'est quoi votre avis sur le fait de faire un roulement à chaque ouverture de sac entre 2-3 marques ?


sauf si problème particulier les intestins du chiens ne sont pas comme ceux des chats et supportent assez mal les changements de croquette (en viande fraiche/barf ce n'est pas la même chose).

----------


## Loupiotte21

YenZ Profine tu sais si ça existe en Espagne ?

----------


## Houitie

Vu sur le site d'une asso (je peux donner le lien en MPsi quelqu'un souhaite répondre parce que moi j'en peux plus des bêtises de cette fille que tt le monde écoute)
Conseils donnés par la responsableFA auxFA (responsable FA qui se dit assistante véto) , désolée pour les fautes, je copie colle




> Je rappel encore une fois que le chiens est omnivores (comme nous) et  n'a besoin que de 23% de protéines par jour maximum alors que le chats  et carnivores et a besoin de 35% de protéines par jours.
> 
> .


Si c'est vrai tous mes chiens ont trop de protéines et en particuliers les deux qui ont les meilleurs croquettes

----------


## Taysa

Le minima pour un chien adulte c'est 25 prot / 12 MG donc deja elle est dans le faux

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Quel interet ? Hormis celui de bousiller les intestincts de ton chien.


Si tu y vas progressivement, pas de raison que ça ait un impact négatif ! Il ne faut pas oublier que e chien est un carnivore opportuniste = qui bouffe tout ce qui qui tombe sous la main, on en fait de petites choses fragiles du bidou à force de les limiter à un aliment uniquement, donc par la force des choses ils finissent avec une flore intestinale très peu variée mais un chien relativement rustique dont tu varies l'alimentation aura une flore suffisamment variée pour lui permettre de supporter des changements sans que ça ne cause de problème. 
Après les raisons pour changer de temps en temps, c'est qu'on ne peut pas affirmer qu'il existe une croquette idéale, donc changer régulièrement pour compenser les manques / excès de chaque aliment en tournant un peu, ça ne me paraît pas une mauvaise politique. Un animal qui mange la même chose 365/365 c'est parfait si et seulement si l'aliment est parfait ... j'ai la faiblesse de croire qu'aucun aliment ne l'est.





> Vu sur le site d'une asso (je peux donner le lien en MPsi quelqu'un souhaite répondre parce que moi j'en peux plus des bêtises de cette fille que tt le monde écoute)
> Conseils donnés par la responsableFA auxFA (responsable FA qui se dit assistante véto) , désolée pour les fautes, je copie colle
> 
> 
> 
> Si c'est vrai tous mes chiens ont trop de protéines et en particuliers les deux qui ont les meilleurs croquettes


 ::  demande lui des sources, et puis 23 % de quoi, "a besoin de  x % de protéines par jour" ça ne veut strictement rien dire .... au secours. Je veux bien le lien en privé  ::  ^^ .
Pour info donc, il n'y a pas de maximum connu au besoin en protéines, chez le chien comme chez le chat. On connaît des minima, qui peuvent être exprimés en % pour un aliment sec pour plus de facilité (25 % pour un adulte à l'entretien, 30 % pour un chiot, ....), mais idéalement c'est un RPC (rapport protido-calorique) minimal qu'il faut respecter. Tiens, envoie lui ça, qu'on rigole : source sérieuse  ::  .

----------


## Taysa

Taysa est habituer au changement, d'ailleurs meme pas de transition et si elle les mangent tout passe toujours niquel au niveau digestion sur elle. Elle a testee enormement de marques avant de trouver la bonne applaws, manque de bol plus de stock j'ai du approvisionner ailleurs et la de nouveau la course a la croquette. 

Et recemment on m'a dis d'arreter de lui changer (c'est pas tous les mois non plus je precise) car ca lui demolirait les intestincts / estomac. La elle etait sous orijen senior mais du coup j'ai commander du nutrivet a 40€ les 14kg je pouvais pas laisser passer :$

----------


## itchika

Je suis passé à la marque Canutri dont je suis assez contente pour le moment (mais bon je viens de commencer il y a 2 semaines donc à voir sur la durée  :Smile:  ):

Composition : (26/12) Viandes de volaille déshydratées (dont canard 80%), mais, blé, farine de creton (dont canard 40%), graisse de canard, farine de maïs, riz, pulpe de betterave, poudre d'oeuf, saumon déshydraté, levures, hydrolysat de proteines animales, argile, chondroïtine sulfate ( origine cartilages marins), glucosamine ( origine crustacés), L-Carnitine, poudre de quillaja saponaria, Vitamines, Sels minéraux, Oligo-éléments (dont oligo-éléments chélates) .  Composition analytiques : Protéines brutes : 26%, Matières grasses brutes : 12%, Cendres brutes : 7,58%, Cellulose brute : 1,7%, Humidité : 9%, Calcium : 1,4%, Phosphore : 0,98%
Vitamines au Kg : Vitamine A : 20 000 UI - Vitamine D3 : 2000 UI -Vitamine E : 400mg - Vitamine C : 20 mg - Vitamine B1 : 5,49 mg - Vitamine B2 : 7,35 mg - Vitamine B3 : 35 mg - Vitamine B6 : 4,13 mg - Vitamine B12 : 0,15 mg - A. folique : 0,73 mg - Biotine : 0,19 mg - Choline : 650 mg
Oligo-éléments au Kg : Cuivre : 20 mg - Fer : 250 mg - Manganèse : 63 mg - Zinc : 200 mg -Sélénium : 0,4 mg - Iode : 2 mg - Cobalt : 0,1 mg
Energie Metabolisable humide  : 3 380 Kcal/kg
Conservateurs : Acide citrique (naturellement présent dans le citron) -Acide sorbique (naturellement présent dans les baies de sorbier)
Antioxydants : Mélange de tocophérols naturels

----------


## Taysa

Tu payes ca combien ?

----------


## itchika

46€ les 15 kilos, j'ai des réductions car j'achète en gros.  ::

----------


## Coccynelleuh

bonjour, comme il y  a plus de 272 pages j'ai pas trouvé de réponses -j'ai surement mal cherché)   :: 
ma véto vient de me conseiller des croquettes au saumon pour le soucis de peau de ma chienne, car mes pro plan ne sont pas vraiment top et trop riche. 
et j'ai vu celles-ci, vous en pensez quoi? 

http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/cr...he_wild/175580

"*Caractéristiques des croquettes pour chien Taste of the Wild :* 
*à base de saumon fumé* - Une source d'énergie optimale qui  apporte des protéines et des matières grasses facilement digestibles, et  maintient votre chien en pleine forme*sans céréale* - Les céréales représentent une source bon  marché de protéines et d'énergie pour les croquettes pour chien. Ceci  étant, les chiens ne sont pas habitués à manger des céréales dans la  nature. Cette formule sans céréale offre à votre chien une alimentation  équilibrée, pour une santé et vitalité optimale. Beaucoup de  vétérinaires accusent les céréales d'être à l'origine de différents  problèmes de santé, la teneur élevée en glucides peut en effet entraîner  des problèmes de surpoids, d'obésité, de diabète, de digestion ou  d'autres pathologies*avec une teneur équilibrée en protéines pour un apport optimal en acides animés*  - Les acides animés sont la base pour obtenir un corps en bonne santé.  Les poissons de l'océan déshydratés contiennent un apport important en  oméga-3 (DHA, EPA) qui favorisent la santé de la peau et la brillance du  poil*assurent un meilleur système de digestion* - Des racines de  chicorée déshydratées et des extraits de Yucca Schidigera favorisent  l'équilibre de la flore intestinale, développent le système immunitaire  et renforcent les défenses naturelles*avec des antioxydants naturels* - Les fruits et les légumes  frais fournissent des antioxydants naturels et un apport garanti en  zinc, en vitamine E et en sélénium*avec des acides gras riches en oméga* - Les acides gras oméga-3 et 6 renforcent la santé et la brillance du poil de votre animal*avec des patates douces* - Les patates douces exotiques sont nourrissantes et contiennent de la vitamine B et C, ainsi que des minéraux*contiennent des myrtilles et des framboises* - Des fruits riches en antioxydants et en phytonutriments qui favorisent une meilleure protection des cellules*avec des tomates et des extraits de tomates* - Riches en  fibres pour une digestion saine, elles contiennent également des  vitamines (Béta-Carotène) et des antioxydants puissants comme la  lycopène*avec des minéraux* - Des minéraux et des oligoéléments sous leur forme naturelle et liés organiquement.
  Les croquettes Taste of the Wild - Pacific Stream Canine conviennent à  tous les chiens, quels que soient leur âge, leur race et leur taille. Taste of the Wild respecte le mode alimentaire primitif de votre chien  et lui redonne le goût de la Nature sauvage"

acide folique
1.5 mg/kg

phosphore
1.1 %

protéine brute
25.0 %

sélénium
0.4 mg/kg

vitamine A
16500.0 IU

vitamine B1(thiamine)
31.0 mg/kg

vitamine B12 (cobalamine)
0.11 mg/kg

vitamine B2 (riboflavine)
6.0 mg/kg

vitamine B6 (pyridoxine)
10.0 mg/kg

vitamine D 3
800.0 IU

vitamine E (tocophéryle)
300.0 IU

zinc
160.0 mg/kg

énergie métabolisable
3600.0 kcal/kg

acide pantothénique
19.0 mg/kg

acides gras oméga 3
0.4 %

acides gras oméga 6
2.2 %

biotine
0.25 mg/kg

calcium
1.9 %

cendre brute
8.5 %

chloride
0.45 %

choline
2400.0 mg/kg

cuivre
15.0 mg/kg

cystine
0.93 %

fer
160.0 mg/kg

fibre brute
2.3 %

glucides
36.3 %

graisse brute
15.0 %

humidité
8.5 %

iode
2.5 mg/kg

kalium
0.8 %

lysine
1.25 %

magnésium
0.12 %

manganèse
25.0 mg/kg

natrium
0.25 IU

niacine
50.0 mg/kg



- - - Mise à jour - - -

bonjour, comme il y  a plus de 272 pages j'ai pas trouvé de réponses -j'ai surement mal cherché)   :: 
ma véto vient de me conseiller des croquettes au saumon pour le soucis de peau de ma chienne, car mes pro plan ne sont pas vraiment top et trop riche. 
et j'ai vu celles-ci, vous en pensez quoi? 

http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/cr...he_wild/175580

"*Caractéristiques des croquettes pour chien Taste of the Wild :* 
*à base de saumon fumé* - Une source d'énergie optimale qui  apporte des protéines et des matières grasses facilement digestibles, et  maintient votre chien en pleine forme*sans céréale* - Les céréales représentent une source bon  marché de protéines et d'énergie pour les croquettes pour chien. Ceci  étant, les chiens ne sont pas habitués à manger des céréales dans la  nature. Cette formule sans céréale offre à votre chien une alimentation  équilibrée, pour une santé et vitalité optimale. Beaucoup de  vétérinaires accusent les céréales d'être à l'origine de différents  problèmes de santé, la teneur élevée en glucides peut en effet entraîner  des problèmes de surpoids, d'obésité, de diabète, de digestion ou  d'autres pathologies*avec une teneur équilibrée en protéines pour un apport optimal en acides animés*  - Les acides animés sont la base pour obtenir un corps en bonne santé.  Les poissons de l'océan déshydratés contiennent un apport important en  oméga-3 (DHA, EPA) qui favorisent la santé de la peau et la brillance du  poil*assurent un meilleur système de digestion* - Des racines de  chicorée déshydratées et des extraits de Yucca Schidigera favorisent  l'équilibre de la flore intestinale, développent le système immunitaire  et renforcent les défenses naturelles*avec des antioxydants naturels* - Les fruits et les légumes  frais fournissent des antioxydants naturels et un apport garanti en  zinc, en vitamine E et en sélénium*avec des acides gras riches en oméga* - Les acides gras oméga-3 et 6 renforcent la santé et la brillance du poil de votre animal*avec des patates douces* - Les patates douces exotiques sont nourrissantes et contiennent de la vitamine B et C, ainsi que des minéraux*contiennent des myrtilles et des framboises* - Des fruits riches en antioxydants et en phytonutriments qui favorisent une meilleure protection des cellules*avec des tomates et des extraits de tomates* - Riches en  fibres pour une digestion saine, elles contiennent également des  vitamines (Béta-Carotène) et des antioxydants puissants comme la  lycopène*avec des minéraux* - Des minéraux et des oligoéléments sous leur forme naturelle et liés organiquement.
  Les croquettes Taste of the Wild - Pacific Stream Canine conviennent à  tous les chiens, quels que soient leur âge, leur race et leur taille. Taste of the Wild respecte le mode alimentaire primitif de votre chien  et lui redonne le goût de la Nature sauvage"

acide folique
1.5 mg/kg

phosphore
1.1 %

protéine brute
25.0 %

sélénium
0.4 mg/kg

vitamine A
16500.0 IU

vitamine B1(thiamine)
31.0 mg/kg

vitamine B12 (cobalamine)
0.11 mg/kg

vitamine B2 (riboflavine)
6.0 mg/kg

vitamine B6 (pyridoxine)
10.0 mg/kg

vitamine D 3
800.0 IU

vitamine E (tocophéryle)
300.0 IU

zinc
160.0 mg/kg

énergie métabolisable
3600.0 kcal/kg

acide pantothénique
19.0 mg/kg

acides gras oméga 3
0.4 %

acides gras oméga 6
2.2 %

biotine
0.25 mg/kg

calcium
1.9 %

cendre brute
8.5 %

chloride
0.45 %

choline
2400.0 mg/kg

cuivre
15.0 mg/kg

cystine
0.93 %

fer
160.0 mg/kg

fibre brute
2.3 %

glucides
36.3 %

graisse brute
15.0 %

humidité
8.5 %

iode
2.5 mg/kg

kalium
0.8 %

lysine
1.25 %

magnésium
0.12 %

manganèse
25.0 mg/kg

natrium
0.25 IU

niacine
50.0 mg/kg

----------


## Houitie

Tu as la composition exacte (pourcentage de saumon, pourcentage de légumes etc)? ma chienne est aux croquettes saumon pour des soucis de peau mais en général quand tu regarde en detail la composition des croquettes saumon il y a de la viande. Perso je fais venir ses croquettes du canada ! 
et je ne comprends pas pourquoi saumon fumé. ça doit etre hyper salé

----------


## YenZ

> Possible je connais pas les chiots de grande race les ratios juste qu'orijen and co c'est a eviter  
> 
> apres marques avec cereales au top hormis gosbi j'en ai pas tester donc je sais pas trop quoi proposer ^^


En  fait c'est pas tant les céréales ou sans céréales le problème avec les  chiots de grande race, c'est surtout que les sans céréales très riches  type Orijen/Nutrivet/Cotecnica etc... les font pousser trop vite d'une  part (donc mauvais pour les articulations), et contiennent trop de  calcium et/ou un rapport Ca/p trop élevé.





> Bon suis encore perdue lol,je voudrais bien  arriver à me fixer enfin sur une marque!Je pensais à Acana Light and Fit  pour mon loulou en leger surpoids(hypothyroidien) mais Acana st les  seules croq qui avaient donné des selles molles voire plus,suis tenté  par Artemis mais on ne trouve pas toute la gamme en France,alors Gosbi  sénior ??j'ai aussi découvert Canine Caviar jamais entendu parler  içi,quelqu'un a un avis ?
> Helllllllllllllllp car suis perdue!! Et je ne parle même pas des chats c'est encore pire!!!



Canine caviar la gamme poulet est pas mal du tout même si pas assez  riche à mon gout, Acana est bien mais ça dépend si ton chien le supporte  bien, si il a déjà eu pas mal de selles molles ça risque d'être pareil  sur la gamme "light & fit"

Artemis est très bien supporté, la  gamme fresh mix qui est plus riche dont tu parles devrait peut-être  arriver prochainement chez croqadom avec d'autres gammes.

Gosbi  est bien aussi, si ton chien doit vraiment perdre du poids, tout dépend  combien, le mieux est d'avori pas mal de prot et peu de gras, donc Acana  s'en rapproche bien mais faut qu'il supporte.
Aretmis serait sinon un très bon compromis.




> YenZ tu m'excuseras de ne pas avoir eu le temps de lire 270 pages !!!!!


Tu m'as vu te dire de lire les 270 pages ?
Si  tu avais seulement pris la peine d'en lire 10 ou 20 %, soit 50 pages au  maximum, tu aurais toutes les infos nécessaires, moi non plus quand  j'ai découvert la nutrition canine je n'avais pas le temps, pourtant je  l'ai pris afin de faire des choix éclairés, chacun ses priorités hein ?   :: 




> J'ai de bons echos de Britt, qui comporte des cereales. Mais je en sais pas ce qu'en pense YenZ.


brit ou brit care ?
 Brit de mémoire c'est franchement pas cher, mais ya pas de mystères,  c'est loin d'être top (et encore ils ont amélioré leurs compos et  augmenté leurs prix), à choisir un produit avec céréales et peur cher je  m'orienterais vers Profine.




> YenZ comme beaucoup ici passe son temps a repeter faut le comprendre aussi donc zen 
> 
> Les DLG apparament sont bien, tu peux tester le maxima chiot meme si sur  la base d'orijen donc avis mitigé perso la ptite staff d'un ami la pas  du tout supporter.
> Apres sinon moi meme j'aurais pris gosbi ou josera chiot meme si les  compos sont moyennes j'ai toujours entendu que de bons retours produits  par contre vu qu'il grandira vite a 10-12mois tu pourras deja penser a  en changer pour du orijen ou autres


 ::   oui DLG pour un chiot de grande race c'est pas mal du tout, sauf que ça  manque clairement de prot donc faudra augmenter les doses... ou voir  les taux de DLG passion au poulet.





> Nan j'ai regardé les sèniors car plus "light"(et  toutes façons mon loulou a minimum 5 ans) il me semble,donc en fait je  répète car normal qu'on ne puisse pas se souvenir de tout lol:Chien type  Breton,age ?(adopté içi)entre 5 ou 6 ans,en surpoids car tjs affamé et  en hypothyroidie,je ne suis pas à 100% contre un peu de cereales si de  bonne qualité et pas en majorité,Acana Light me parait bien,mais pb de  selles lorsque j'ai essayé les "normales"Gosbi et Canine caviar  Hollistic je ne connais pas du tout,Artemis je voulais  "Fresh Mix "mais  pas trouvé.


Fresh mix non dispo, pour bientôt  ::  mais il y a le normal aussi qui est bien en attendant.
Gosbi  et Canine caviar seront aussi de bons choix, tout dépend de ton budget  et de ce que aime/supporte ton chien, au pire achète des petits paquets  ou échantillons de chaque marque et tu verras la préférence de ton  loulou  :: 




> Pas de pb de selles avec Acana ? Une amie a passé  les siens aux Markus M,ils ont maigri,mais suis pas hyper fan de la  compo!


Les selles dépendent de la réactiion de chaque  chien, ce qui ira à l'un nn'ira pas forcément à l'autre, impossible de  savoir sans tester.
MM c'est plus que bof, les résultats sont très  mitigés et c'est plus sous forme de tablette (comme Amikinos) que sous  forme de croquettes, avec un mode cuisson légèrement différent.




> Je suis zen mais bon faut être conscient qu'un post aussi long ça forcément entraîner des répétitions.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et merci beaucoup pour tes conseils je pense prendre du gosbi.


Qu'est  ce que ce serait si tu ne l'étais pas... tu as répondu uniquement au  fait que j'ai dit qu'on en avait déjà parlé plusieurs fois, alors que je  t'ai aussi dit autre chose, tu dois avoir la mémoire sélective.

A  part que Gosbi ne convient pas à un chiot de race géante, tu le saurais  si tu avais pris la peine de lire les pages précédentes, tu aurais fait  un choxi éclairé par toi-même, CQFD.




> Le markus est vraiment proche d'une  alimentation naturelle mais j'ai essayé, les selles puent pas possible  !


Proche d'une alimentation naturelle ? lol
En quoi ?  Le process de cuisson ? Je vois rien de très naturel ou atypique chez MM  hormis la cuisson à basse température qui est censée préserver enzymes,  vitamines... et le fait que ce soti sous forme de tablettes.




> mon chien est également hypothiroidien, mais lui a  eu tendance à maigrir ce qui ne lui a pas fait de mal bien entendu, donc  la je le maintien à son poids c'est à dire 30kg pour un labrador de  presque 14 ans. J'ai choisi platinium agneau riz, il n'y a que 11% de MG  et en plus elles sont très apétente. YenZ m'a dit qu'il va y avoir un  sans céréales chez platinium aussi. 
> 
> Ah oui il fait aussi de belles crottes fermes et en plus petites quantité que lorsque je prenais NOW


C'est déjà dispo, mais pas sur le site français encore

ici =) http://www.platinum-natural.com/inde...-dog-food.html




> Oui j'ai déjà pris Platinum au début,leur 7O% de  viande fraiche me fait sourire lol,mais effectivement je pense que ce st  de bonnes croq,me souviens plus du rapport Ca/Ph,il me semblait un peu  élevé je crois.


Ce sont de très bonnes croquettes, d'ailleurs il y a 58% de viande sur matière sèche ce qui est plus qu'honorable !
Le rapport est un peu élevé mais ça va encore, 1.5 pour le "poulet" et pour le "chiots" (1.5/1), 1.38 pour l'agneau (1.8/1.3).





> elles sont vraiment mini mini  , je me demande  meme si c pas un peu trop mais bon pour le moment mes puces les  apprecient . 
> 
> J'attends quand meme la nouvelle gamme de platinum sans cereales , j'aimerai bien tester ! 
> 
> Je leur ai posé la question , ils m'ont repondu ca 
> 
> Avec un peu de chance ce sera encore ce décembre que IBERICO and GREENS sera accessible. 
> Vous en serez informé par notre newsletter !


Idem je suis inscrit ça devrait être très bientôt !

Sinon  t'as la compo ici =)  http://www.platinum-natural.com/inde...-dog-food.html

Mais c'est sur qu'elles seront assez grosses, en tout cas bien plus que les Nutram, par contre elles seront bcp plus tendres.




> je me posais une question , il y a du chou frisé  dans les mini nutram grain free , c pose pas de souci niveau digestion ?  
> 
> et un truc qui me chiffone aussi c qu'il y a noté farine de volaille ,  apparemment c'est moins bien que la viande deshydratée


La digestion tu verras bien si tes chiennes supportent ou pas.
Toute la viande finit en farine, farine de volaille = viande désydratée




> Pour les spécialistes que pensez-vous de cette composition ?
> 
> Les croquettes BIOMILL avaient été données en pension pendant 15 jours et ont  amélioré la motricité d'un lab de 13 ans.
> 
> *Composition:* produits de volailles dÃ©shydratÃ©es  (23%), riz (20 %), maÃ¯s, graisse de volaille, blÃ©, viande fraiche de  poulet (4.5%), gluten de maÃ¯s, graine de soja cuite, graines de lin,  farine de poisson, pulpe de betterave sucriÃ¨re, protÃ©ines de pommes de  terre, levure de biÃ¨re, hydrolysats de foie, cellulose alimentaire ,  fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS; 0.2%), hydrolysats de cartilages de  volaille (0.2%), lÃ©cithine, mÃ©lange dâ€™herbes, extrait de yucca ,  substances minÃ©rales, (les matiÃ¨res premiÃ¨res ne proviennent pas de  lâ€™agriculture biologique). 
> 
> *Analyses moyennes:* ProtÃ©ines brutes: 28%, Teneur en  graisses: 17%, Fibres brutes: 2%, Cendres brutes: 6.5%, Calcium: 1%,  Phosphore: 0.75%, Acide lipide omÃ©ga-3: 0.7%, Acide lipide omÃ©ga-6: 4%  
> 
> *Additifs:*
> ...


Pourtant  ya du maïs, du blé, du soja, du gluten, pulpe de betterave sucrière, et  des "produits de poulet", j'sais pas combien ça coute mais surement pas  trop cher vu la compo.




> YenZ Profine tu sais si ça existe en Espagne ?


Si ça existe en Espagne cad ?
Si c'est vendu en espagne ? Fabriqué en espagne ?

C'est fabriqué en rep tchèque, et importé en France par NiD France, ça doit surement être vendu en Espagne faudrait vérifier.




> Vu sur le site d'une asso (je peux donner le lien  en MPsi quelqu'un souhaite répondre parce que moi j'en peux plus des  bêtises de cette fille que tt le monde écoute)
> Conseils donnés par la responsableFA auxFA (responsable FA qui se dit assistante véto) , désolée pour les fautes, je copie colle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Je rappel encore une fois que le chiens est omnivores (comme nous)  et  n'a besoin que de 23% de protéines par jour maximum alors que le  chats  et carnivores et a besoin de 35% de protéines par jours.
> ...


C'est honteux de donner des conseils aussi débiles, qu'est qu'il ne faut pas entendre comme conneries...
En  plus un taux de protéines donné comme ça ne veut rien dire, protéines  de quoi ? sur quel % d'humidité ? C'est juste ridicule, si elle soigne  les chiens comme elle distille les conseils en alimentation ça promet  pour les pauvres loulous...
Je veux bien aussi le lien en MP  :: 




> La elle etait sous orijen senior mais du coup j'ai  commander du nutrivet a 40€ les 14kg je pouvais pas laisser passer  :$


Ah t'as craqué finalement ? Je pensais que tu la laisserais sous orijen, tu as commencé ? ça donne quoi alors nutrivet ?




> Je suis passé à la marque Canutri dont je suis  assez contente pour le moment (mais bon je viens de commencer il y a 2  semaines donc à voir sur la durée  ):
> 
> Composition : (26/12) Viandes de volaille déshydratées (dont  canard 80%), mais, blé, farine de creton (dont canard 40%), graisse de  canard, farine de maïs, riz, pulpe de betterave, poudre d'oeuf, saumon  déshydraté, levures, hydrolysat de proteines animales, argile,  chondroïtine sulfate ( origine cartilages marins), glucosamine ( origine  crustacés), L-Carnitine, poudre de quillaja saponaria, Vitamines, Sels  minéraux, Oligo-éléments (dont oligo-éléments chélates) .  Composition analytiques :  Protéines brutes : 26%, Matières grasses brutes : 12%, Cendres brutes :  7,58%, Cellulose brute : 1,7%, Humidité : 9%, Calcium : 1,4%, Phosphore  : 0,98%
> Vitamines au Kg : Vitamine A : 20 000 UI - Vitamine D3 : 2000  UI -Vitamine E : 400mg - Vitamine C : 20 mg - Vitamine B1 : 5,49 mg -  Vitamine B2 : 7,35 mg - Vitamine B3 : 35 mg - Vitamine B6 : 4,13 mg -  Vitamine B12 : 0,15 mg - A. folique : 0,73 mg - Biotine : 0,19 mg -  Choline : 650 mg
> Oligo-éléments au Kg : Cuivre : 20 mg - Fer : 250 mg - Manganèse : 63 mg - Zinc : 200 mg -Sélénium : 0,4 mg - Iode : 2 mg - Cobalt : 0,1 mg
> Energie Metabolisable humide  : 3 380 Kcal/kg
> Conservateurs : Acide citrique (naturellement présent dans le citron) -Acide sorbique (naturellement présent dans les baies de sorbier)
> Antioxydants : Mélange de tocophérols naturels






> 46€ les 15 kilos, j'ai des réductions car j'achète en gros.


A ce prix la autant acheter Profine, 45€/sac et 40€ par 3 sacs (voir moins si tu prends bcp plus) ce sera de bien meilleure compo pour un prix plus réduit !




> bonjour, comme il y  a plus de 272 pages j'ai pas trouvé de réponses -j'ai surement mal cherché)  
> ma véto vient de me conseiller des croquettes au saumon pour le soucis  de peau de ma chienne, car mes pro plan ne sont pas vraiment top et trop  riche. 
> et j'ai vu celles-ci, vous en pensez quoi? 
> 
> http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/cr...he_wild/175580
> 
> "*Caractéristiques des croquettes pour chien Taste of the Wild :* 
> *à base de saumon fumé*  - Une source d'énergie optimale qui  apporte des protéines et des  matières grasses facilement digestibles, et  maintient votre chien en  pleine forme*sans céréale* - Les céréales représentent  une source bon  marché de protéines et d'énergie pour les croquettes  pour chien. Ceci  étant, les chiens ne sont pas habitués à manger des  céréales dans la  nature. Cette formule sans céréale offre à votre chien  une alimentation  équilibrée, pour une santé et vitalité optimale.  Beaucoup de  vétérinaires accusent les céréales d'être à l'origine de  différents  problèmes de santé, la teneur élevée en glucides peut en  effet entraîner  des problèmes de surpoids, d'obésité, de diabète, de  digestion ou  d'autres pathologies*avec une teneur équilibrée en protéines pour un apport optimal en acides animés*   - Les acides animés sont la base pour obtenir un corps en bonne santé.   Les poissons de l'océan déshydratés contiennent un apport important en   oméga-3 (DHA, EPA) qui favorisent la santé de la peau et la brillance  du  poil*assurent un meilleur système de digestion* -  Des racines de  chicorée déshydratées et des extraits de Yucca  Schidigera favorisent  l'équilibre de la flore intestinale, développent  le système immunitaire  et renforcent les défenses naturelles*avec des antioxydants naturels* - Les  fruits et les légumes  frais fournissent des antioxydants naturels et un  apport garanti en  zinc, en vitamine E et en sélénium*avec des acides gras riches en oméga* - Les acides gras oméga-3 et 6 renforcent la santé et la brillance du poil de votre animal*avec des patates douces* - Les patates douces exotiques sont nourrissantes et contiennent de la vitamine B et C, ainsi que des minéraux*contiennent des myrtilles et des framboises* - Des fruits riches en antioxydants et en phytonutriments qui favorisent une meilleure protection des cellules*avec des tomates et des extraits de tomates*  - Riches en  fibres pour une digestion saine, elles contiennent  également des  vitamines (Béta-Carotène) et des antioxydants puissants  comme la  lycopène*avec des minéraux* - Des minéraux et des oligoéléments sous leur forme naturelle et liés organiquement.
>   Les croquettes Taste of the Wild - Pacific Stream Canine  conviennent à  tous les chiens, quels que soient leur âge, leur race et  leur taille. Taste of the Wild respecte le mode alimentaire primitif de  votre chien  et lui redonne le goût de la Nature sauvage"
> ...


On  en a effectivement déjà parlé à plusieurs reprises, TOTW pacific est  très bien, sauf le taux de calcium très élevé et donc le rapport Ca/P  aussi vu que le taux de phosphore est "normal", et aussi c'est un  produit venant des USA et très souvent en rupture.

Pourquoi PP  est trop riche ? Il n'y a pas d'aliment trop riche en soit, tu cherches  juste une croquette au poisson et sans céréales pour éviter toute source  allergène, ou est-ce que tu veux aussi un alilment pour maigrir ?

En fonction de ton budget et de ce que tu souhaites on pourra te conseiller plus précisement.




> Tu as la composition exacte (pourcentage de  saumon, pourcentage de légumes etc)? ma chienne est aux croquettes  saumon pour des soucis de peau mais en général quand tu regarde en  detail la composition des croquettes saumon il y a de la viande. Perso  je fais venir ses croquettes du canada ! 
> et je ne comprends pas pourquoi saumon fumé. ça doit etre hyper salé


55%  dans TOTW pacific, il n'y a pas de viande dans celles-ci, tu les fais  venir ou tu achètes plutôt à un distributeur ou importateur qui lui les  fait venir ? C'est quoi comme marque canadienne ? Acana/Orijen ? 1st  choice ?

----------


## Coccynelleuh

Merci pour ta réponse. non faut pas que je la fasse maigrir, je la remplume, elle était très maigre à son arrivé à la maison.
saumon fumé je sais pas pourquoi, je me fiche que ce soit fumé ou non, je veux juste que ça soit bon (santé) pour mes chiens.
pour la compo en pourcentage c'est pas écrit :/



> *Ingrédients:
>  saumon et saumon fumé, poisson de l'océan déshydraté, patates douces,  huile de colza, arôme naturel, pulpe de tomates, racines de chicorée,  tomates, myrtilles, framboises, extraits de yucca schidigera, chlorure  de choline, ferments lactiques (Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus  casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei et Lactobacillus  plantarum, Trichoderma longierbrachiatum), vitamines (vitamine A, B1,  B2, B6, B12, C, D, E), minéraux : protéinat de fer, zinc, cuivre et manganèse, sulfate de fer,  zinc, cuivre et maganèse, iodure de potassium, oxyde manganeux, biotine,  panthoténate de calcium, sélénite de sodium, acide folique.  
> Garantie des substances nutritives :
> les croquettes pour chien Taste of the Wild répondent aux exigences de  la AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) en matière de  substances nutritives.
> 
> *


j'ai commandé des orijen saumon là (400g) c'est 80% de saumon et 20% de légumes, mais ça je sais que c'est bien.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Taysa

> Ah t'as craqué finalement ? Je pensais que tu la laisserais sous orijen, tu as commencé ? ça donne quoi alors nutrivet ?


Je pensais aussi mais au vu de la reponse de muzaregne (si je me trompe pas) sur les changements de croquettes, idee que je trouve plus ou moins realiste et censée j'ai craquer !
40€ les 14kg niveau financier pouvais pas laisser passer  ::  sans les promos je serais quasi au meme prix mais pas dis qu'orijen n'augmente pas encore (avant je payais 75€ le sac de 20kg quand je vois maintenant ...) et surtout que j'en ai a dispo !

Je n'ai pas recu encore les nutrivet mais en general taysa n'est pas chiante, par contre si ca passe pas c'est parcequ'elle en veut pas, pas un souci au niveau digestif ^^ si je vois que nutrivet ca va pas je repasse au senior !

La j'ai encore 7.5kg de senior puisque 13.5 me font deux mois donc j'ai encore un mois d'orijen j'ai de la marge ! Je pense je vais faire une bonne transition avec le nutrivet / senior et voila

De toute facon taysa a tester tellement de marques (elle voulait pas manger avant sa sterilisation, en concours fallait lui jeter par terre pour qu'elle daigne en manger 3 qui se courrait apres) que je pense tant que je reste dans le haut de gamme y'aura pas de soucis  :: 

Par contre ganja la est sur acana ligt et josera balance melangé bah je trouve qu'elle a deja bien fondu je la pese le 19 donc ca sera verdict !

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour ta réponse. non faut pas que je la fasse maigrir, je la remplume, elle était très maigre à son arrivé à la maison.
> saumon fumé je sais pas pourquoi, je me fiche que ce soit fumé ou non, je veux juste que ça soit bon (santé) pour mes chiens.
> pour la compo en pourcentage c'est pas écrit :/
> 
> j'ai commandé des orijen saumon là (400g) c'est 80% de saumon et 20% de légumes, mais ça je sais que c'est bien.


Si tu dois la remplumer un produit comme Orijen c'est peut-être pas le top, au contraire ça a tendance à sécher et muscler les chiens, mais bon maintenant c'est fait tu verras bien déjà si elle aime Orijen fish.

Le % de TOTW je l'ai mis juste au dessus, 55%




> Je pensais aussi mais au vu de la reponse de muzaregne (si je me trompe pas) sur les changements de croquettes, idee que je trouve plus ou moins realiste et censée j'ai craquer !
> 40€ les 14kg niveau financier pouvais pas laisser passer  sans les promos je serais quasi au meme prix mais pas dis qu'orijen n'augmente pas encore (avant je payais 75€ le sac de 20kg quand je vois maintenant ...) et surtout que j'en ai a dispo !
> 
> Je n'ai pas recu encore les nutrivet mais en general taysa n'est pas chiante, par contre si ca passe pas c'est parcequ'elle en veut pas, pas un souci au niveau digestif ^^ si je vois que nutrivet ca va pas je repasse au senior !
> 
> La j'ai encore 7.5kg de senior puisque 13.5 me font deux mois donc j'ai encore un mois d'orijen j'ai de la marge ! Je pense je vais faire une bonne transition avec le nutrivet / senior et voila
> 
> De toute facon taysa a tester tellement de marques (elle voulait pas manger avant sa sterilisation, en concours fallait lui jeter par terre pour qu'elle daigne en manger 3 qui se courrait apres) que je pense tant que je reste dans le haut de gamme y'aura pas de soucis 
> 
> Par contre ganja la est sur acana ligt et josera balance melangé bah je trouve qu'elle a deja bien fondu je la pese le 19 donc ca sera verdict !


Oui c'est sur que 40€/14kgs ça fait envie, surtout pour du bon produit  ::  logiquement si Taysa n'est pas chiante elle devrait aimer, et ton portefeuille avec !
C'est cool si ganja commence déjà à perdre, comme quoi au final l'Acana l'aide à maigrir car de mémoire elle ne maigrissait pas avec uniquement le Josera balance, tu nous diras si ça continue.

*Muzarègne ;* je trouve l'article dont tu as laissé le lien en bas de page précédente très intéressant, du coup j'ai voulu imprimer les dizaines de pages mais le fichier semble protégé ?
A tout hasard connais-tu la personne qui a rédigé cet article (à moins que ce ne soit toi  ::  ) afin de lui demander si elle voudrait bien partager cet article de manière à ce qu'il soit imprimable ?
C'est pour mon usage perso, pas pour le mettre sur un site  :: 
Merci  ::

----------


## itchika

> Envoyé par *itchika*  
>                  Je suis passé à la marque Canutri dont je suis   assez contente pour le moment (mais bon je viens de commencer il y a 2   semaines donc à voir sur la durée  ):
> 
> Composition : (26/12) Viandes de volaille déshydratées (dont   canard 80%), mais, blé, farine de creton (dont canard 40%), graisse de   canard, farine de maïs, riz, pulpe de betterave, poudre d'oeuf, saumon   déshydraté, levures, hydrolysat de proteines animales, argile,   chondroïtine sulfate ( origine cartilages marins), glucosamine ( origine   crustacés), L-Carnitine, poudre de quillaja saponaria, Vitamines, Sels   minéraux, Oligo-éléments (dont oligo-éléments chélates) .  Composition analytiques :   Protéines brutes : 26%, Matières grasses brutes : 12%, Cendres brutes :   7,58%, Cellulose brute : 1,7%, Humidité : 9%, Calcium : 1,4%,  Phosphore  : 0,98%
> Vitamines au Kg : Vitamine A : 20 000 UI - Vitamine D3 : 2000   UI -Vitamine E : 400mg - Vitamine C : 20 mg - Vitamine B1 : 5,49 mg -   Vitamine B2 : 7,35 mg - Vitamine B3 : 35 mg - Vitamine B6 : 4,13 mg -   Vitamine B12 : 0,15 mg - A. folique : 0,73 mg - Biotine : 0,19 mg -   Choline : 650 mg
> Oligo-éléments au Kg : Cuivre : 20 mg - Fer : 250 mg - Manganèse : 63 mg - Zinc : 200 mg -Sélénium : 0,4 mg - Iode : 2 mg - Cobalt : 0,1 mg
> Energie Metabolisable humide  : 3 380 Kcal/kg
> Conservateurs : Acide citrique (naturellement présent dans le citron) -Acide sorbique (naturellement présent dans les baies de sorbier)
> Antioxydants : Mélange de tocophérols naturels
> ...


 



> A ce prix la autant acheter Profine, 45/sac et 40 par 3 sacs  (voir moins si tu prends bcp plus) ce sera de bien meilleure compo pour  un prix plus réduit !


Merci beaucoup je ne connaissais pas du tout Profine! 

D'ailleurs j'ai une question, est ce que lorsqu'il y a marqué "poulet" par exemple comme dans profine, c'est obligatoirement de la viande fraiche? Y a-t-il une grande différence qualitative entre la viande fraiche et deshydraté? Merci.  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

> *Muzarègne ;* je trouve l'article dont tu as laissé le lien en bas de page précédente très intéressant, du coup j'ai voulu imprimer les dizaines de pages mais le fichier semble protégé ?
> A tout hasard connais-tu la personne qui a rédigé cet article (à moins que ce ne soit toi  ) afin de lui demander si elle voudrait bien partager cet article de manière à ce qu'il soit imprimable ?
> C'est pour mon usage perso, pas pour le mettre sur un site


C'est un extrait de ce livre, il est dispo en partie sur google books mais pas imprimable, c'est normal, ils préfèrent qu'on l'achète  :Big Grin:  . Je l'ai commandé pour le lycée depuis un moment, quand je l'aurai reçu si tu veux je pourrais te scanner deux ou trois pages mais pas trop non plus !

----------


## YenZ

> Merci beaucoup je ne connaissais pas du tout Profine! 
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai une question, est ce que lorsqu'il y a marqué "poulet"  par exemple comme dans profine, c'est obligatoirement de la viande  fraiche? Y a-t-il une grande différence qualitative entre la viande  fraiche et deshydraté? Merci.


Normalement  c'est presque toujours déshydraté et c'est indiqué quand c'est de la  viande fraiche (donc aussi bcp plus d'eau), dasn le cas de profine c'est  déshydraté.
La différence n'est pas qualitative (avant d'être  déshydratée la viande est forcément fraiche) mais le pourcentage réel de  viande sur matière sèche, la viande fraiche contenant bcp d'eau  certains fabricants utilisent cet argument pour faire croire que leur  croquette est très riche en viande, mais en fait sur matière sèche on se  rend compte que c'est beaucoup moins, en général on trouve environ 20%  de viande dans les croquettes pour 8 à 10 % d'humidité.

Chez  Profine c'est le double, et sur d'autres croquettes c'est encore  beaucoup plus, mais vu le prix pratiqué Profine est un bon rapport  qualité/prix même si on peut trouver bien mieux, mais forcément plus  cher.




> C'est un extrait de ce livre, il est dispo en partie sur google books mais pas imprimable, c'est normal, ils préfèrent qu'on l'achète   . Je l'ai commandé pour le lycée depuis un moment, quand je l'aurai  reçu si tu veux je pourrais te scanner deux ou trois pages mais pas trop  non plus !


Merci beaucoup pour l'info, j'ai été sur son  site et c'est extrêmement instructif, ce livre est à mon avis une vraie  mine d'or, certes ça me fait mal quand je vois presque 40 € le  bouquin... (37 à la fnac) mais pour une fois je n'hésiterai pas à  l'acheter !

C'est sympa de me proposer de scanner quelques pages,  mais que que je compte tout lire ou presque autant que je l'achète,  surtout que ça me sera d'une grande aide dans le futur  ::

----------


## itchika

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions!  :Smile:

----------


## sam37

Je parlais des brit, mais plus particulierement de celle ci:  http://www.brit-boutique.fr/brit-cro...ur-chiens.html








> Croquette BRIT Adulte Agneau et Riz 15kg
> Gamme hypoallergénique
> Nourriture complète pour chiens TOUTES RACES et TOUT ÂGE ayant des problèmes d'allergies ou de disgestions.
> Nourriture prévenant les problèmes de peau et de pelage.
> Ne contient ni blé, ni maïs, ni soja.
> 
> EFFETS BENEFIQUES :
> Peau saine et poils brillants - Riche en huile de saumon et omega 3
> Renfort de l'immunité - Pre-biotiques ( mano- et fructo-oligosaccharides ) -
> ...



Moi perso je reste sur maxima! Mais je trouve qu'elles sont pas trop mal.

----------


## YenZ

sam : Brit a changé toute sa gamme récemment, effectivement c'est mieux qu'avant, dommage que sur toutes les gammes à part celle dont tu parles, on trouve maïs et blé, la teneur en viande par contre est très correcte vu le prix pratiqué.
D'ailleurs vu la compo ça m'étonne de voir des prix qui commencent vers 42.6/15kgs (pour 1 seul sac), c'est franchement pas cher et on pourrait s'attendre à avoir quelque chose de bcp moins bien, pour les très petits budgets c'est une bonne alternative !

Concernant la gamme lamb effectivement sur le papier c'est pas trop mal, sauf que le taux de 24/10 est bcp trop faible, même pas le minimum recommandé (25/12) pour un chien à l'entretien, 48/15 kgs de lamb & rice (pour 1 seul sac) c'est pas très cher, dommage que ce soit si peu riche et donc beaucoup de glucides, sinon dans le même style en mieux ya Profine, avec des prix allant de 45 à environ 52  pour 1 seul sac.

Chez Brit la gamme vraiment bien, mais forcément plus chère, est la "carnilove" qui vient de sortir mais pas encore dispo chez nous.

----------


## Taysa

Ganja c'est affiner avec le acana ! En poids reel je ne sais pas mais a l'oeil c'est deja beaucoup mieux ! 

Par contre ceux qui ont commander du nutrivet en 14kg c'etait dans un seul sac vous aussi ?

----------


## Poska

Oui en un seul sac. ça m'a fait bizarre aussi  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

et il est refermable  ::

----------


## loïse

Bonjour, j'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de lire les 273 pages... :: 

Ma chienne de 10 ans et demi (labrador) mange actuellement des croquettes RC Satiety support car elle a une très forte tendance à l'embonpoint. Pour le moment, il n'y a qu'avec ces croquettes qu'on arrive à maintenir son poids.
J'ai vu qu'elles contenait du blé et du maïs, ce qui n'est pas terrible d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.

Avez-vous des croquettes à me conseiller pour remplacer les RC?

----------


## m.b.

Les sans céréales  ::  mais ce n'est pas moi la spécialiste. Les sans céréales bonnes sont citées à chaque page des 5 dernières pages. Nutrivet, maxima contencia (je ne sais plus l'orthographe), purizon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

est-ce qu'elle a un problème avec la nourriture, genre elle est obsédée par ça ?

----------


## Taysa

> Oui en un seul sac. ça m'a fait bizarre aussi


bah je suis decu je pensais les 2kg serait a part et je m'en serais servis pour les fetes vu qu'on va pas mal vadrouiller

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Acana fit et light ou nutrivet dietetic & care pour ta labrador !

----------


## Poska

J'ai touché les croquettes de Samba à 71.20 les 14kg (au lieu de 87.90 chez la véto), c'est déjà ça... Bon j'ai du commander 2 sacs pour avoir ce prix donc ça fait quand même mal au portefeuille!

----------


## reinette

avec acana light and fit mon labrador a perdu 5 kilos en 6 mois environ il est tres en forme pas de probleme de digestion sauf quand il arrive amanger des cochonneries en promenade!

----------


## D-elphine

j' ai commencé les croquettes acana light, mon dieu, ma chienne pète comme une folle, je vais persévérer un peu c'est peut être juste du à la transition mais ça donne pas envie ! avant elle mangeait les taste of the wild mais je les trouve trop grasses cependant j'y reviendrais si ça ne s'améliore pas car avec c'était le top si ce n'est une légère prise de poids en lui en donnant un minimum.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les sans céréales  mais ce n'est pas moi la spécialiste. Les sans céréales bonnes sont citées à chaque page des 5 dernières pages. Nutrivet, maxima contencia (je ne sais plus l'orthographe), purizon.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


oui enfin celles qu'on te conseille bonnes sont pas là depuis longtemps et celles qu'on te conseillait ne serait ce qu'il y a 1 an ne le sont plus aujourd'hui, moi je me méfie des avis des autres quand tu vois que certains te cites toutes les marques qu'ils ont essayé on se demande si le pb vient pas du chien (ou du maitre   :: 
)

----------


## D-elphine

> Bonjour, j'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de lire les 273 pages...
> 
> Ma chienne de 10 ans et demi (labrador) mange actuellement des croquettes RC Satiety support car elle a une très forte tendance à l'embonpoint. Pour le moment, il n'y a qu'avec ces croquettes qu'on arrive à maintenir son poids.


et depuis quand elle mange ça ? elle est en bonne forme ? car si ça lui convient je vois pas pourquoi changer.

----------


## loïse

> Les sans céréales  mais ce n'est pas moi la spécialiste. Les sans céréales bonnes sont citées à chaque page des 5 dernières pages. Nutrivet, maxima contencia (je ne sais plus l'orthographe), purizon.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> est-ce qu'elle a un problème avec la nourriture, genre elle est obsédée par ça ?


Pour l'obsession de la nourriture, avant d'arriver à la maison elle a eu faim et elle a gardé très gros intérêt pour tout ce qui se mange, ou qui emballe ce qui se mange, ou qui à de près ou de loin un rapport avec ce qui se mange... Mais elle s'est un peu calmée ces dernières années.

Merci Taysa, je vais me renseigner sur ces croquettes!  :Smile: 




> et depuis quand elle mange ça ? elle est en bonne forme ? car si ça lui convient je vois pas pourquoi changer.


cela fait plusieurs années, elle est assez en forme, mais si on peut lui donner des croquettes de meilleure qualité (meilleure composition) avec un effet semblable, c'est une idée à creuser  :Smile:  (et puis, si jamais ça peut limiter les flatulences que lui provoque les RC, c'est tout bénéf!  :: )

----------


## Taysa

Toujours le tact dans tes reponses amandiers des fois tu ferais mieux de t'abstenir ! Vu le panel client a qui je fais distribuer maxima cotecnica oui je peux me permettre dire que c'est une EXCELLENTE marque !!!! Un seul retour negatif a ce jour sur tous mes acheteurs donc ca va y'a pire je crois ! 

Je ne vois pas sinon quels marques etaient bonnes il y a un an et plus maintenant hein les avis restent toujours les memes ! 
Orijen : tres bonne marque mais pas supporter par tout les chiens surtout depuis leurs changements de compos
applaws : idem
totw : bison beaucoup de soucis avec, trop fort en mineraux,
Acana: selle molle mais bonne croquette 
maxima: rien a redire excellent
gosbi : idem avec un peu de cereales mais de bonne qualitee

voila apres nutrivet suis en test ! Et conseiller de garder RC on voit que tu t'y connais en nutrition ..... Mdr

----------


## MuzaRègne

Faut que je fasse mes calculs de conso prévisionnels pour envisager de passer à Nutrivet, comment ça me lourde rien que d'y penser ....  ::

----------


## Taysa

Profite de la promo a 14kg a 42€

----------


## D-elphine

> Toujours le tact dans tes reponses amandiers des fois tu ferais mieux de t'abstenir ! Vu le panel client a qui je fais distribuer maxima cotecnica oui je peux me permettre dire que c'est une EXCELLENTE marque !!!! Un seul retour negatif a ce jour sur tous mes acheteurs donc ca va y'a pire je crois ! 
> 
> Je ne vois pas sinon quels marques etaient bonnes il y a un an et plus maintenant hein les avis restent toujours les memes ! 
> Orijen : tres bonne marque mais pas supporter par tout les chiens surtout depuis leurs changements de compos
> applaws : idem
> totw : bison beaucoup de soucis avec, trop fort en mineraux,
> Acana: selle molle mais bonne croquette 
> maxima: rien a redire excellent
> gosbi : idem avec un peu de cereales mais de bonne qualitee
> ...


d'une part je ne m' adresse pas à toi et je pense que tu pourrais t' appliquer ton conseil à savoir t' abstenir de répondre sur certains posts
quel panel ? MDR tu les fais changer combien de fois tes clients de croquettes car en remontant un peu on voit que régulièrement ça change parfois même en 1 semaine 2 croquettes testées. donc pour affirmer que tout roule c'est sur la durée pas sur le nombre mais si à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle croquette sort tu leurs fais acheter, le test n'est pas idéal quand dans 5 ans tu nous diras que ta chienne est nourrie aux même croquettes depuis 5 ans et que ça va là on sera d'accord. 

je m'y connais certainement plus que tu ne le crois et mes chiens sont aux même croquettes depuis plusieurs années sans pb avec des extras (tu sais, ce que tu ne comprends pas) et ils pètent la forme depuis plus de 10 ans, quand tu laisseras les mêmes excellentes croquettes à tes chiens pendant plus d'1 an on en reparlera mais d'ici là de nouvelles marques seront sorties et certainements qu' elles seront meilleures que les maxima que tu testes.

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est pas pour moi mais pour le chenil du lycée, donc grosses quantités => tarif éleveurs. Faut que je calcule quelle quantité je peux prendre au maximum, genre pour 1 an vu que les DLUO sont de 18 mois, histoire d'avoir un tarif du même genre que ce que j'avais avant (RC). Flemme !

----------


## Taysa

Je ne suis pas sur maxima. 

Et j'etais sur applaws pendant tres longtemps que j'achetais par palette entiere avant le changement de composition. DONC euh parle pas pour rien dire ! 

Effectivement apres applaws je n'ai pas retrouver de qualitées esuivalentes MAIS contrairement a beaucoup ici j'ai zero soucis moi avec les croqjettes j'en change comme je veux ma chienne le supporte tres bien j'ai pas des problemes de pets and co donc bon ..... 

Ah si une chienne trop grasse mais ca elle y est pour rien c'est genetique :|

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour, j'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de lire les 273 pages...
> 
> Ma chienne de 10 ans et demi (labrador) mange actuellement des  croquettes RC Satiety support car elle a une très forte tendance à  l'embonpoint. Pour le moment, il n'y a qu'avec ces croquettes qu'on  arrive à maintenir son poids.
> J'ai vu qu'elles contenait du blé et du maïs, ce qui n'est pas terrible d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.
> 
> Avez-vous des croquettes à me conseiller pour remplacer les RC?


+1  avec taysa, si ta chienne a une forte propension à grossir, le mieux  serait surement Acana "light & fit", à bons prix sur miscota.fr

Sinon  tu as aussi Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic & care qui est très bien,  peut-être un peu plus cher faut voir, au meilleur prix sur zooplus.be,  mais le taux de gras est de 15% contre 10% sur acana light & fit.
Après ce sera en fonction du budget, et surtout en fonction de ce qu'aimera et supportera le mieux ta chienne  :: 





> bah je suis decu je pensais les 2kg serait a part  et je m'en serais servis pour les fetes vu qu'on va pas mal vadrouiller
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Acana fit et light ou nutrivet dietetic & care pour ta labrador !


+1  :Smile: 





> j' ai commencé les croquettes acana light, mon  dieu, ma chienne pète comme une folle, je vais persévérer un peu c'est  peut être juste du à la transition mais ça donne pas envie ! avant elle  mangeait les taste of the wild mais je les trouve trop grasses cependant  j'y reviendrais si ça ne s'améliore pas car avec c'était le top si ce  n'est une légère prise de poids en lui en donnant un minimum.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> oui enfin celles qu'on te conseille bonnes sont pas là depuis longtemps  et celles qu'on te conseillait ne serait ce qu'il y a 1 an ne le sont  plus aujourd'hui, moi je me méfie des avis des autres quand tu vois que  certains te cites toutes les marques qu'ils ont essayé on se demande si  le pb vient pas du chien (ou du maitre  )


On  le répète à chaque fois, mais faut arrêter de prendre SON expérience  perso comme étant quelque chose de valable pour tout le monde.
Ce  n'est pas parce que ta chienne pète avec Acana que c'est pareil sur tous  les chiens, les miens par exemple le supportaient très bien !
En  plus tu ne sais même pas si c'est à cause de la transition ou si c'est  que la chienne ne supporte pas, au final tu préfères peut-être repartir  sur TOTW alors que les taux de minéraux sont excessifs, le mieux est  parfois l'ennemi du bien !

Celles qu'on conseille bonne ne sont pas là depuis longtemps ? C'est n'importe quoi ! (enfin en partie)

- Orijen/Acana =) plus de 25 ans d'expérience
- TOTW =) société Diamond très connue aux USA qui existe depuis un bon bout de temps !
- Applaws =) idem
-  Nutrivet =) idem (sauf la gamme instinct qui existe depuis peu mais  avec l'expérience du groupe Nutrivet sur bcp d'autres produits avant)
- Cotecnica Maxima =) idem que Nutrivet
- Nutram grain Free =) - idem (bcp de produits avant la gamme grain free)
- Brit Carnilove =) idem !
- DLG passion =) idem !
- Platinum iberico =) idem !

- Purizon =) on est d'accord c'est tout nouveau et créé par zooplus !

Donc en gros sur 11 marques citées seule 1 est réellement nouvelle !

Les marques conseillées il y a un an ne le sont plus aujourd'hui ah bon ? Tu peux me dire où ?
Parce que par ex on dit que TOTW contient bcp de minéraux alors qu'il a été bcp conseillé alors c'est changer d'avis ?
Même  avec ses taux de minéraux excessifs sur certaines gammes uniquement (2  sur 6, voir 3 si on compte les 1.9% de Ca sur pacific stream comme  excessif), TOTW reste un bien meilleur produit que RC, PP & co !

Quant  au fait que certains changent souvent c'est d'une part pour trouver le  meilleur compromis en qualité et en tarifs, d'autre part parce que  laisser un chien tout le temps sur un seul produit n'est pas forcément  l'idéal, tout comme changer non stop n'est pas idéal non plus.

Si  tu te méfies des avis des autres pourquoi venir demander conseil ? Le  problème ne vient pas du maitre, mais le maitre par contre a la  préoccupation de faire au mieux pour son chien, nuance.
Pour quelqu'un qui se méfie des conseils et qui donne malgré tout TOTW ça me fait doucement rigoler...




> et depuis quand elle mange ça ? elle est en  bonne forme ? car si ça lui convient je vois pas pourquoi  changer.


Pour arrêter de donner une marque avec une compo  de merde pour poules et qui coute un bras, tu devrais le savoir toi qui  te méfies des avis des autres et qui suit à priori ce topic.





> Toujours le tact dans tes reponses amandiers des  fois tu ferais mieux de t'abstenir ! Vu le panel client a qui je fais  distribuer maxima cotecnica oui je peux me permettre dire que c'est une  EXCELLENTE marque !!!! Un seul retour negatif a ce jour sur tous mes  acheteurs donc ca va y'a pire je crois ! 
> 
> Je ne vois pas sinon quels marques etaient bonnes il y a un an et plus maintenant hein les avis restent toujours les memes ! 
> Orijen : tres bonne marque mais pas supporter par tout les chiens surtout depuis leurs changements de compos
> applaws : idem
> totw : bison beaucoup de soucis avec, trop fort en mineraux,
> Acana: selle molle mais bonne croquette 
> maxima: rien a redire excellent
> gosbi : idem avec un peu de cereales mais de bonne qualitee
> ...


+1 surtout sur le fait que les avis sont toujours restés les mêmes, et ce même sur l'ancien rescue avec l'ancien topic...





> d'une part je ne m' adresse pas à toi et je  pense que tu pourrais t' appliquer ton conseil à savoir t' abstenir de  répondre sur certains posts
> quel panel ? MDR tu les fais changer combien de fois tes clients de  croquettes car en remontant un peu on voit que régulièrement ça change  parfois même en 1 semaine 2 croquettes testées. donc pour affirmer que  tout roule c'est sur la durée pas sur le nombre mais si à chaque fois  qu'une nouvelle croquette sort tu leurs fais acheter, le test n'est pas  idéal quand dans 5 ans tu nous diras que ta chienne est nourrie aux même  croquettes depuis 5 ans et que ça va là on sera d'accord. 
> 
> je m'y connais certainement plus que tu ne le crois et mes chiens sont  aux même croquettes depuis plusieurs années sans pb avec des extras (tu  sais, ce que tu ne comprends pas) et ils pètent la forme depuis plus de  10 ans, quand tu laisseras les mêmes excellentes croquettes à tes chiens  pendant plus d'1 an on en reparlera mais d'ici là de nouvelles marques  seront sorties et certainements qu' elles seront meilleures que les  maxima que tu testes.


Désolé mais je ne suis absolument  pas d'accord, dire qu'il faut plusieurs années pour voir si "tout roule"  est absurde à mon sens, en étant juste en transition d'une marque sur  une autre tu as parfois de meilleurs résultats avec 1/4 nouvelle et 3/4  anciennes qu'avec 100 % des anciennes, ya pas besoin d'attendre 150 ans  pour se faire un avis, mais je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas en 1  semaine non plus que l'on peut juger.
De toute façon la qualité d'une  croquette ne se juge pas ni à l'appétence, ni aux résultats sur SON  chien, mais bel et bien sur la composition et uniquement ça, voir aussi  avec des tests sur différentes races et gabarits de chiens, seulement  alors on peut dire que la croquette est bonne.
Mais ce n'est  certainement pas parce l'on est sur la même croquette depuis 5 ans que  l'on a un meilleur recul, d'ailleurs certains ont de très bons résultats  avec RC, PP ou pire Pedigree, et pourtant, excuse moi mais c'est de la  merde (particulièrement Pedigree), CQFD !

----------


## D-elphine

oui applaws mais j' ai cru comprendre que y a que toi qui était pleinement satisfaite dans un large panel non ?  , donc tu changes pour changer en fait puisque tes chiennes n'ont pas de pb,  josera balance  super satisfaite (céréales non ? pourtant y a que gosbi qui est bon, on oublie profine, DLG, mais josera balance ça c'est le top: Viandes de volaille, riz, maïs moulu, maïs, fibre de betterave, graisse de volaille, levure, sels minéraux et vitamines, poudre de chicorée et de moules.)
mais je parle pour rien dire j' avais 1 H a glander et tes posts m'ont bien fait sourire, merci  ::

----------


## Taysa

Aloes si tu lis bien tout et non uniquement ce qui t'arranges tu remarqueras que je precise bien : satisfaite de josera balance malgre une compo moyenne ! 

Pourquoi j'en change ? Parceque malgre zero soucis avant je prenais cette marque pour faire faire un regime a une chienne en obesite genetique et su'elle n'a rien perdu pourtant elle en a depuis 5mois (3 sac de 15kg) donc oui je change pour acana qui pour le moment va bien mais j'attaque juste. 

Ensuite mes chiens supportent tres bien le changement alors pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour trouver LA croquette  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aloes si tu lis bien tout et non uniquement ce qui t'arranges tu remarqueras que je precise bien : satisfaite de josera balance malgre une compo moyenne ! 

Pourquoi j'en change ? Parceque malgre zero soucis avant je prenais cette marque pour faire faire un regime a une chienne en obesite genetique et su'elle n'a rien perdu pourtant elle en a depuis 5mois (3 sac de 15kg) donc oui je change pour acana qui pour le moment va bien mais j'attaque juste. 

Ensuite mes chiens supportent tres bien le changement alors pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour trouver LA croquette  ::

----------


## YenZ

amandiers : je laisserai répondre taysa vu que c'est à elle que tu parles, mais pour info elle n'a jamais dit que Josera balance avait une super compo mais elle l'utilisait pour faire maigrir sa chienne qui est en fort surpoids, parfois le compromis c'est d'accepter d'avoir une compo moins bien si ça peut faire maigrir l'animal.

Par contre bizarrement tu ne réponds à rien de ce que j'ai mis  :: 

Edit : grillé  :Smile:

----------


## D-elphine

> amandiers : je laisserai répondre taysa vu que c'est à elle que tu parles, mais pour info elle n'a jamais dit que Josera balance avait une super compo mais elle l'utilisait pour faire maigrir sa chienne qui est en fort surpoids, parfois le compromis c'est d'accepter d'avoir une compo moins bien si ça peut faire maigrir l'animal.
> 
> Par contre bizarrement tu ne réponds à rien de ce que j'ai mis 
> 
> Edit : grillé


grillé ?
 j' ai été déconnecté
donc voici la réponse avant cela heureusement ça m' a pas tout effacé


ah mais que tu ne sois pas d'accord ça change tout ! pourquoi quand tu trouves l' aliment idéal tu changes ?  quand je vois sur les anciens message que presque dès le lendemain on voit les bienfaits, faut arrêter ! je n' ai pas parlé de 150 ans, pourquoi changer quand tu es satisfait (quand ça convient à ton chien physiologiquement)

josera maïs a jeter c'est pour les poules,  profine idem, pourtant elles ont été conseillées.

ça veut dire quoi un bon bout de temps par ce que je suis sure (mais je vais vérifier si je peux) que les croquettes sans céréales ça exsite pas depuis très longtemps.

et effectivement je ne dis pas qu' acana c'est de la merde juste par ce que ma chienne pète tout comme je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas se fier à nos chiens mais plus à la compo car c'est avant tout eux qui tolèrent ou pas tu peux donner un pur boeuf bio à un chien et qu'il ne le digère pas donc ne pas se fier à la compo simplement mais surtout à la réaction de son animal.

oui dire totw a trop de minéraux c'est changer puisqu'au début c'était pas le cas et c'était presque le top après origen qui finalement à trop de protéines pour être bien digéré.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ensuite mes chiens supportent tres bien le changement alors pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour trouver LA croquette


ben avec toutes les excellentes croquettes que tu as testé tu n' as pas trouvé ?

----------


## Taysa

Bah c'est simple applaws j'ai acheter une palette de 30sacs en mars 2010 ^^ donc te laisse calculer 30sacs sachant que j'en donnais deja avant de commencer cette palette  ::  

ensuite comment tu peux savoir que je donne l'aliment depuis 1 jours mdr ^^ t'es dans mon container chez moi acana ca fais un ti moment deja j'ai le sac a la maison mais me reste du balance alors je mix. 

La il me reste 7.5kg de orijen senior je vais le micer avec le nutrivet idem j'en ai rien que le senior pour plus d'un mois d'ailleurs c'est les deux premieres fois ou je fais des transitions d'habitude je suis contre. 

Maintenant c'est quoi ton delire la ? Me faire un proces ? Qu'est ce que ca peut te foutre ce que je donne a mes chiens ? Nan mais franchement ^^ surtout pour venir repeter derriere des trucs que je n'ai pas dis ! 

Et totw des le debut j'ai dis que c'etait bof !! Tout le monde se plaignait de la compo au bison tu peux chercher dans les anciennes pages vas y

----------


## D-elphine

pardon c'est pas clair donc je réédite:

effectivement,  je me fous complètement de ta vie et de ce que tu fais avec tes chiens mais regardes depuis quand (depuis quel message) on se prend la tête  juste après ta phrase sur ma réponse qui ne t'était même pas adressée !

----------


## Taysa

Bah ecoute je l'avais trouver avc orijen senior comme deja dis dans les pages precedentes mais la rupture de stock et les prix font que je ne pourrais plus etre approvisionner regulierement d'ici peu donc me suis tourner vers nutrivet conseiller par yenz et d'autres. 

Pour la grosse au regime non toujours pas trouver meme si j'espere qu'acana sera la bonne ! 

Quand applaws a arreter pour ensuite changer la compo te dis pas le bazar car apres bah y'a tellement de choix que pour trouver dur dur ! C'est pas parceque ca va a l'un que ca va pas a l'autre et j'ai plusieurs chiens dont faut des fois prendre une marque pour chacun !

----------


## Taysa

Tu te prend la tete toute seule je repond juste a tes questions en rapport avec l'alimentation c'est toi qui a pris les gens de haut des ton 1er message ! Moi j'essaye juste de te montrer comment je gere vu que ca te semble agreable a critiquer c'est tout  ::

----------


## YenZ

Je vais (essayer) faire court :

- grillé =) par taysa elle a répondu elle-même rien à voir avec toi

- Je change d'aliment quand je trouve mieux, et quand je trouve quelque chose de mieux supporté par mes chiens, par ex cotecnica donne de biens meilleurs résultats au niveau des selles que tout ce que j'ai essayé (à part TOTW peut-être qui était équivalent sauf en quantité de selles)

- Je n'ai jamais dit qu'on voyait le résultat en 2 jours, mais par ex pour mon cas Cotecnica a donné de meilleures selles alors que j'étais en milieu de transition, donc au bout de quelques jours seulement, désolé c'est comme ça je n'y peux rien !

- Profine n'est pas à jeter au contraire j'ai souvent dit et répété que c'était un bon aliment pour petits budgets, il faut mieux lire parfois  :: 

Josera par contre effectivement je n'aime pas, mais disons que c'est correct en terme de prix pour ceux qui ont un budget serré, et oui faut penser à tout le monde, car mettre 50 ou 60  n'est pas possible pour tout à chacun, du coup faut bien conseiller quelque chose !

- Je t'ai donné un exemple, orijen/Acana ça fait au moins 25 ans que ça existe, mais j'avais oublié que tu ne fais confiance à personne, je te laisse donc faire les vérifications par toi-même !

Et au passage tu crois que parce qu'une marque existe depuis 50 ans c'est mieux ?
Il y a encore 100 ans les croquettes n'existaient pas, arrêtons l'hypocrisie, et RC était très bien à sa création, maintenant c'est de la daube, comme quoi le nombre des années ne fait pas la qualité...

Je n'ai pas dit de se fier à la compo, si tu relis tout ce topic tu verras qu'à chaque fois je parle de compo, de prix, et surtout de ce qu'aime et supporte l'animal ! Ce serait sympa de ne pas essayer de me faire dire ce que je ne dis pas...

Quant à Orijen c'est complètement bidon ce que tu racontes, c'est moins bien supporté par certains chiens depuis le changement de formule 80/20 au lieu de 70/30, rien à voir avec les prot car au contraire c'est moins protéiné que l'ancienne formule, donc argument bidon.
Et totw oui c'est un très bon produit, mais certaines gammes sont fortement minéralisées, donc gare aux reins pour les chiens ayant une fragilité de ce niveau là, ça n'enlève rien au fait que ce soit une bonne marque !

----------


## D-elphine

tu as raison  ::

----------


## Taysa

La croquette parfaite n'existe pas !! Chaque chien est different et aura besoin de SA croquette ! 
Mais pour la trouver bah euh a moins d'en tester ... 

De plus le chien change en grandissant donc les apports ne doivent plus etre les memes etc !

----------


## D-elphine

::  j' ai rien dit  ::

----------


## YenZ

Pas la peine de s'excuser du moment qu'on arrive à se parler et à se comprendre.
La prochaine fois essaie peut-être d'être un peu moins péremptoire dans ce que tu dis, ça évitera tout malentendu !  :: 
Quant à moi j'ai 2 monstres qui ont faim et qui veulent aller courir donc je vous laisse finir ce débat sans moi  ::

----------


## m.b.

> oui enfin celles qu'on te conseille bonnes sont pas là depuis longtemps et celles qu'on te conseillait ne serait ce qu'il y a 1 an ne le sont plus aujourd'hui, moi je me méfie des avis des autres quand tu vois que certains te cites toutes les marques qu'ils ont essayé on se demande si le pb vient pas du chien (ou du maitre  
> )


En fait à la base il/elle m'avait cité pour mes trois lignes donc la réponse s'adressait à moi même si ça a pris beaucoup d'ampleur là. je me permet juste de répondre. J'ai cité ces marques car ca fait plusieurs pages qu'on en parle, sans pour autant aller à la page 50 du sujet, c'est pour ça que j'ai préciser les  dernière pages pour que la personne qui demandait conseil ne cherche pas à trop remonter le sujet. 
Donc c'est bien des marques qui ont été conseillé depuis plusieurs semaines et il y a eu plusieurs retour de personne du site, qui parle souvent de leur chien et de leur difficulté. Perso je suis les conseils parce que ca fait de nombreux mois que je lis ce sujet à chaque nouveau message. Et comme je le précisais dans mon minuscule message "je ne suis pas la spécialiste", je donnais juste des indication qui permettait à la personne de faire une première recherche avant les avis des autres personnes. Voilà  ::  

Et puis du temps que j'y suis, j'ai fini la transition avec purizon, mon chien qui faisait plusieurs crottes par jours + un peu diarrhée, se contente de faire deux crottes par jours donc j'en suis contente pour mon chien sensible, le seul qui en mange dans la maison.

----------


## vans

Ma chienne est d'un compliqué pas possible.  :: 
Je lui ai commandé les friandises de gosbi et je les ai reçu aujourd'hui. Je suis toute contente donc je l'appelle et lui montre. Elle le sniff et madame retourne se coucher. Elle préfère les stick de chez vitakraft.

Les sticks de platinum sont les memes que les gosbi ou pas? S'ils sont différents, je les commanderai en même temps que le spray pour lui nettoyer les dents.

----------


## YenZ

C'est clair qu'elle est super compliquée pour pas aimer ce genre de sticks mais bon faut de tout pour faire un monde  :: 

Oui les fit sticks de chez Platinum sont à peu près identiques, peut-être un petit peu moins gros/larges et des goûts différents, mais sinon c'est très proche.
Les click bits par contre sont de tout petits morceaux (en gros des fit sticks coupés petit), donc peut-être que ça la tentera plus, mais en terme d'odeur/appétence c'est très proche de Gosbi.
Le spray platinum j'ai commencé hier, je vous dirai ce que j'en pense d'ici 2/3 semaines.

Edit : sinon j'avais trouvé un truc du même style super appétent, mais impossible de me rappeler le nom et le site, si vraiment ça t'intéresse je te chercherai ça pour demain.

----------


## vans

Je te le fais pas dire, elle est bien compliqué.
Tout à l'heure, je lui ai fait sa gamelle ou je rajoute du poulet mais la j'en avais plus donc je lui mets un peu de rôtis de porc et bah non madame en veut pas. Du coup elle a mis plus d'une heure à se décider à manger un petit peu sa gamelle.  :: 

Les sticks de gosbi, je lui ai coupé en morceaux donc si je prends des click bits sa changera rien. J'essayerai quand même les sticks de platinum.
Si elle en veut pas tampis pour elle, je les donnerai au CKC de ma tante qui mange tout ce qu'on lui donne. Lui au moins, il est pas compliqué  :: 

Si tu te souviens plus du nom des friandises, c'est pas grave mais passe pas des heures à le chercher surtout pour ma louloute qui m'énerve mais que j'aime fort fort  ::

----------


## YenZ

Je suis en train de chercher pour les friandises, ça me rend dingue mais je n'arrive pas à les retrouver pour le moment.

Sinon pour ceux et celles que ça intéresse, vente flash Nutrivet Instinct ici !

http://www.animalins.com/modules/flash/flash.php

----------


## loïse

> +1  avec taysa, si ta chienne a une forte propension à grossir, le mieux  serait surement Acana "light & fit", à bons prix sur miscota.fr
> 
> Sinon  tu as aussi Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic & care qui est très bien,  peut-être un peu plus cher faut voir, au meilleur prix sur zooplus.be,  mais le taux de gras est de 15% contre 10% sur acana light & fit.
> Après ce sera en fonction du budget, et surtout en fonction de ce qu'aimera et supportera le mieux ta chienne


Merci pour tes conseils YenZ et pour le site pour les Acana!

Par contre, c'était peut être juste une petite faute de frappe, mais les nutrivet sont moins chères sur le zooplus allemand et pas belge (48,90 contre 53,99 pour les 12kg)  ::

----------


## YenZ

Si tu achètes Acana par 1 seul grand sac tu peux le trouver un peu moins cher ici (mais abimé et donc rafistolé)

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/acana...-sac-abim.html

Ou alors par 2 gros sacs (intacts) moins cher sur miscota.fr

Oui  tu as tout à fait raison, ce n'était pas une faute de frappe mais c'est  bien moins cher sur le zooplus.de, en fait la promo sur le belge est  terminée, et vu que ça change souvent d'une semaine sur l'autre on ne  sait jamais lequel est le moins cher à moins de faire le tour des  zooplus  :: 

Si c'est ta première commande sur zooplus.de tu as 10% soit 44€/12 kgs, ou 80.91€/24kgs, soit 3.66€/kg ou 3.37€/kg
Acana c'est plutôt 3.66€/kg par 1 sac, ou 3.47€/kg par 2 sacs sur miscota (avec les 5% de réduction pour premier achat)

Par  contre sans réductions sur les sites, Acana sera quand même à environ  entre 3.66€ (ou 3.47€ si abimé) et 4.07€/kg alors que Nutrivet sera  entre 3.75€ et 4.08€/kg donc presque équivalent  ::

----------


## -Orl-

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis ce sujet depuis plusieurs jours je vous avoue ne pas avoir entrepris la lecture du poste depuis le début vu le nombre de page.

J'ai vu plusieurs marques ressortir, mais n'arrive pas à faire mon choix car j'ai certains critères.

Déjà j'aimerais pouvoir trouver si possible une marque disponible sur Zooplus (n'importe lequel, ça c'est pas un soucis), au pire sur NCLN (j'y ai un compte) si ça peut être moins cher.
J'ai deux chiens, l'un a mes parents, l'un a moi. Ma chienne va avoir 3 ans et est très fine (elle prend pas de poids, mais n'est pas maigre, elle est juste bien), celui de mes parents à 7 ans il a plutôt une tendance à prendre du poids donc on lui donne du light, on va dire qu'il est bien portant mais absolument pas obèse, rien d’inquiétant, il faut juste qu'il ne prenne pas plus de poids.
Ensuite j'ai un soucis de budget, moi je paye les croquettes de ma chienne, mes parents ceux de leur chien (mais si je n'étais pas là ils lui prendraient du premier prix en supermarché), donc j'aimerais qu'on soit aux alentours de 40€ le sac de 15kg.
Je peux prendre 2x15kg (du coup 4x15kg car les deux chiens ne seront pas sur la même gamme de croquette, puisque pour l'un je prends des lights pour l'autre des normales) pour que ce soit moins cher, le stockage n'est pas un soucis.

Est-ce que vous pensez que je peux trouver ce que je cherche ?
J'ai lu vos messages et vous parliez de croquettes pas trop mal (peut être pas le top du top nomplus) à prix intéressant, mais je n'ai pas trouvée ces marques sur Zooplus (je crois qu'il y avait Gosbi parmi celles dont vous parliez, mais je mélange peut être tout).

J'ai vu Josera mais je crois que c'était pas trop recommandé ici. Je prennais des Josera light pour mon chien, mais elles sont petites et mes chiens sont de tailles moyenne/grande.

Sinon pour info ils sont absolument pas difficile niveau croquettes et n'ont pas de soucis de santé.

----------


## YenZ

Si ton budget est vraiment limité à 40/15kgs tu ne trouveras rien de fantastique, même en prenant 60 kgs.
Si à la rigueur tu peux mettre 45/15kgs alors ya Profine qui serait bien, toutes les gammes ici =) http://www.profinepet.com/pro-meho-psa

Ce serait adulte normal ou large breed selon le poids, et light pour celui qui ne doit pas grossir, même si ce light étant peu riche en prot et en gras, forcément il y a pas mal de glucides dans l'aliment, et Profine n'est pas dispo ni sur zooplus, ni sur NCLN, par contre sur plusieurs sites mentionnés sur la liste en haut de page 198.

Sinon en "light" pas trop cher et pas mal il y a le brit à moins de 45 par 2 sacs ici

http://www.brit-boutique.fr/brit-cro...ur-chiens.html

Par contre les autres gammes sont pas super pour l'autre chien (en tout cas moins bien que Profine), mais aussi moins chères ! (37/sac en en prenant 2)

Si tu cherches de la meilleure qualité ce sera en effet gosbi pour pas trop cher sur NCLN, soit poulet ou agneau pour celle qui n'a pas de problèmes, et éventuellement le senior pour celui ayant tendance à l'embonpoint (le light n'est pas utile si il n'est pas en fort surpoids), par contre tu paieras plutôt 3.35/kg par 30 kgs, soit environ 53/15kgs

----------


## -Orl-

Merci Yenz !  :: 

Dans l'idéal j'aimerais commander tout sur le même site (sauf si pas de frais de port, j'ai vu qu'il n'y en avait pas sur Brit).
Les marques que j'ai vu sur Zooplus et qui sont recommandées ici (je pense à Acana, Orijen, Nutrivet...) sont totalement hors de prix pour moi (je peux pas mettre 70€ dans un sac de 13kg), si j'avais que des chiens surement mais là faut aussi penser aux autres animaux.

Du coup niveau prix, oui 45€ ça irait. Après le chien de mes parents est pas gros (il est pas mince nomplus) le but c'est pas qu'il perde du poids, mais qu'il n'en prenne pas, donc une gamme sénior conviendrait mieux que le light si j'ai bien compris.

Pour Gosbi, effectivement 53€/15kg ça commence à faire mal au budget, mais j'ai vu que sur NCLN maintenant y a le tarif gros consommateur. Moi ça me dérange pas de prendre 90kg d'un coup.
Par contre je ne sais pas combien on réalise d'économie avec le tarif gros consommateur, quelqu'un à une idée ?
J'ai déjà un compte mais je n'ai pas réussi à me mettre dans la catégorie gros consommateur, on est obligé de faire un nouveau compte ?

----------


## YenZ

Pour les frais de port pas de soucis tu n'en auras pas vu que selon les sites les franco de port est généralement entre 29 et 39 €.
Nutrivet c'est pas 70€/sac, plutôt 90 à 110€ par 2 sacs (24kgs), mais je vois ce que tu veux dire ça sera encore hors budget pour toi je pense.

Oui le senior serait mieux que le light c'est sur, mais la gamme agneau pourrait aussi très bien convenir aux 2 je pense, le mieux serait que tu testes soit avec des échantillons que propose NCLN (1€/200grs), soit avec un petit sac de 3kgs (n'existe qu'en mini je crois) pour commencer (et tu verras aussi l'appétence et si tes chiens supportent avant de prendre plus gros).

Si tu peux prendre 90kgs d'un coup ce serait surement moins cher, et peut-être du coup aussi abordable que de prendre Profine ou Brit, je pense qu'il faut que tu te recrées un compte pour avoir les tarifs gros consommateurs, pour en être sur contacte Mr Faure par téléphone ou mail ici =) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Contact/pa17.html (et tu pourras lui expliquer la problématique de tes chiens et de ton budget au passage)
Il te conseillera peut-être Josera car c'est moins cher, mais c'est en-dessous de Gosbi, profine ou même Brit (peut-être équivalent à certaines gammes Brit)

----------


## -Orl-

> Pour les frais de port pas de soucis tu n'en auras pas vu que selon les sites les franco de port est généralement entre 29 et 39 €.
> Nutrivet c'est pas 70€/sac, plutôt 90 à 110€ par 2 sacs (24kgs), mais je vois ce que tu veux dire ça sera encore hors budget pour toi je pense.
> 
> Oui le senior serait mieux que le light c'est sur, mais la gamme agneau pourrait aussi très bien convenir aux 2 je pense, le mieux serait que tu testes soit avec des échantillons que propose NCLN (1€/200grs), soit avec un petit sac de 3kgs (n'existe qu'en mini je crois) pour commencer (et tu verras aussi l'appétence et si tes chiens supportent avant de prendre plus gros).
> 
> Si tu peux prendre 90kgs d'un coup ce serait surement moins cher, et peut-être du coup aussi abordable que de prendre Profine ou Brit, je pense qu'il faut que tu te recrées un compte pour avoir les tarifs gros consommateurs, pour en être sur contacte Mr Faure par téléphone ou mail ici =) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Contact/pa17.html (et tu pourras lui expliquer la problématique de tes chiens et de ton budget au passage)
> Il te conseillera peut-être Josera car c'est moins cher, mais c'est en-dessous de Gosbi, profine ou même Brit (peut-être équivalent à certaines gammes Brit)



Merci Yenz.

J'ai recrée un compte, j'attends qu'il soit validé.
Je vais voir le prix du Gosbi une fois le tarif gros consommateur appliqué. Si c'est intéressant et dans mon budget je tenterais.  ::

----------


## -Orl-

Alors, si je prends le Gosbi tarifs gros consommateur (donc 6 sacs minimum), le sac de 15kg de la gamme agneau tombe à 47€ ce qui fait une sacré réduction et peut convenir à mon budget.

Je vais sérieusement envisager cette option pour ma prochaine commande. Là j'ai du stock donc ce sera pas dans l'immédiat.

----------


## lealouboy

Elles sont trsè bien les gosbi  :Smile:  J'ai changé en septembre car la compo de mes anciennes croquettes a changé pour moins bien mais plus cher  :: 
J'en suis ravie de la gamme lamb&rice  ::  Mes 3 chiens et la chienne de ma mère les adorent, et mon petit délicat (MICI) les supporte très bien !!!!!

----------


## YenZ

Bon bah super t'as trouvé ce qu'il faut à tes loups, surtout qu'au final c'est le même prix (ou presque car a quantités égales c'est un peu plus cher) que Brit ou Profine (mais c'est aussi bien mieux).
Avant de te lancer sur une telle commande, je sais je me répète, mais teste avant avec un petit sac parce que si tu te retrouves (on sait jamais) avec 90 kgs et que les chiens n'aiment ou ne supportent pas t'es mal...

lealouboy : en en plus ça tombait bien pour toi vu que les AG/Farrado n'existent plus !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

elles n'existent plus  :: 

EDIT : ah ben non, le site est fermé  ::  Comment ça se fait ?????

Et comment je vais faire pour ma paté maintenant  ::

----------


## -Orl-

> Bon bah super t'as trouvé ce qu'il faut à tes loups, surtout qu'au final c'est le même prix (ou presque car a quantités égales c'est un peu plus cher) que Brit ou Profine (mais c'est aussi bien mieux).
> Avant de te lancer sur une telle commande, je sais je me répète, mais teste avant avec un petit sac parce que si tu te retrouves (on sait jamais) avec 90 kgs et que les chiens n'aiment ou ne supportent pas t'es mal...


Oui, t'as raison, je testerais, car si ça leur convient pas je vais être très embêter avec mes 90kg !  :: 
Je me fais pas de soucis car mes chiens sont absolument pas difficile et n'ont jamais eux de soucis lors de changement de croquettes, ils les ont toujours bien assimilés, mais effectivement faut mieux prendre des précautions vu la quantité à commander.

Dommage que y a personne dans mon entourage qui ait de chien (personne n'a de chien dans ma famille proche, c'est dingue), ça me permettrais de faire une commande groupée sans forcément avoir à avancer beaucoup d'argent et stocker beaucoup de sac.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> elles n'existent plus 
> 
> EDIT : ah ben non, le site est fermé  Comment ça se fait ?????
> 
> Et comment je vais faire pour ma paté maintenant


Tu parles de quoi ?  ::

----------


## YenZ

> elles n'existent plus 
> 
> EDIT : ah ben non, le site est fermé  Comment ça se fait ?????
> 
> Et comment je vais faire pour ma paté maintenant



Je ne connais pas la raison, mais pour l'humide regarde page 198 caliméro  :: 




> Oui, t'as raison, je testerais, car si ça leur convient pas je vais être très embêter avec mes 90kg ! 
> Je me fais pas de soucis car mes chiens sont absolument pas difficile et n'ont jamais eux de soucis lors de changement de croquettes, ils les ont toujours bien assimilés, mais effectivement faut mieux prendre des précautions vu la quantité à commander.
> 
> Dommage que y a personne dans mon entourage qui ait de chien (personne n'a de chien dans ma famille proche, c'est dingue), ça me permettrais de faire une commande groupée sans forcément avoir à avancer beaucoup d'argent et stocker beaucoup de sac.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tu parles de quoi ?


Oui c'est clair le top c'est d'avoir une grosse meute ou de se grouper mais pas toujours évident dans son entourage proche.
AG = Arden Grange, la marque a arrêté définitivement

----------


## lealouboy

Merci YenZ  :Smile: 
C'est pour ça que j'ai trouvé un super promo la dernière fois sur medicanimal pour la paté AG...

Vais voir s'il en reste encore parce que je suis sure qu'ils la supportent celle là et ensuite je ferai des tests  :Smile: 

*partie page 198 si on me cherche*  ::

----------


## -Orl-

> Oui c'est clair le top c'est d'avoir une grosse meute ou de se grouper mais pas toujours évident dans son entourage proche.


Oui, c'est sûr, mais pas de chien dans mon entourage, c'est dingue j'ai beau y réfléchir je vois personne dans mon entourage (ami, famille) qu'à un chien (sauf mon oncle en Bretagne, c'est loin)...

Sinon avant j'allais au club, mais là bas ils prennent tous des Royal Canin vendu par le club, s'ils savaient que malgré le prix c'est de la m*rde...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon je crois que je vais essayer la patée DLG, elles me semblent très bien pour un prix largement raisonnable !!!!

Je vais certainement commander chez medicanimal aussi car il reste des boites AG chez eux !!!!

Merci pour tous ces précieux conseils et toutes les recherches faites pour nous  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Oui, c'est sûr, mais pas de chien dans mon entourage, c'est dingue j'ai beau y réfléchir je vois personne dans mon entourage (ami, famille) qu'à un chien (sauf mon oncle en Bretagne, c'est loin)...
> 
> Sinon avant j'allais au club, mais là bas ils prennent tous des Royal Canin vendu par le club, s'ils savaient que malgré le prix c'est de la m*rde...


Ouais malheureusement tous les clubs, assocs, voir refuges (ceux qui peuvent se le permettre) utilisent RC pour son prix parfois très avantageux (de moins en moins d'ailleurs), mais parfois ils savent que c'est pas top mais le prennent quand même pour le prix, alors qu'on peut trouver bien mieux pour le même prix.




> Bon je crois que je vais essayer la patée DLG, elles me semblent très bien pour un prix largement raisonnable !!!!
> 
> Je vais certainement commander chez medicanimal aussi car il reste des boites AG chez eux !!!!
> 
> Merci pour tous ces précieux conseils et toutes les recherches faites pour nous


De rien  ::  Et oui DLG est très bien pour le prix, faut voir si ils aimeront et supporteront, puis si medicanimal a encore du stock profite-en et fais une razzia car tu peut-être sure qu'à la fin du stock ils n'en auront plus par la suite  ::

----------


## Taysa

En patée sur zooplus pour chiens vous me conseillerez quoi ? A prix competitif surtout parceque des fois je vois des trucs :| 
pour chats autant j'ai trouver (cosma) mais chien je trouve rien

----------


## YenZ

Même réponse qu'à lealouboy 5 messages au-dessus  ::  regarde page 198

----------


## Taysa

Ui j'avais vu mais applaws (ca je savais deja)  niveau tarifs outch ! 
Je vais voir grau et lukullus les prix merci.

----------


## vans

Yenz t’embête pas à chercher le nom de la friandise  :: 

Sa y est ma chienne c'est décidée à manger un demi stick mais pas d'elle même. J'avais proposé le stick à un petit matou de dehors (mais n'en a pas voulu) et là madame fait sa jalouse et veut le stick.   ::

----------


## odrey13

alors pour les nutram , elles faisaient les folles au debut mais maintenant elles les boudent un peu .... Elles font tout le temps ca de toute facon ...
Niveau digestion ca va , hormis que les crottes sont comme quand elles mangeaient les now , en quantité , volumineuses ... 
Par contre ce qui est bien c'est qu'elles sechent quand elles sont sous croquettes sans cereales . 
Je voulais tenter les mini gosbi mais j'ai peur que du coup elles grossissent c 'est ce qu'elles font a chaque fois qu'elles ont des croquettes avec cereales ... 
J'aimerai bien attendre les platinum pour tester , c vrai qu'elles sont grosses par rapport aux croquettes mini mais elles sont tendres , puis je peux toujours les couper en 2 , elles ont pas de grosses gamelles

----------


## m.b.

Et bien ! Je suis allée voir les tarifs pour gros consommateur de NCLN et je les félicite ! Je pense qu'une fois que j'aurai fini mon gros stock de croquette pour chien, j'envisagerai de commander chez eux, surtout que vous recommandez souvent les croquettes de chez eux.  
Par contre pour chat je ne connais pas trop les croquettes proposées.

----------


## MuzaRègne

En visite chez un éleveur aujourd'hui, qui est en train de passer à Gosbi suite à de GROS problème avec RC : décès d'une chienne (reins), une portée avec des malformations très importantes vue par un spécialiste en reproduction qui a clairement désigné les mycotoxines comme cause la plus probable de ce type de malformations (toute une portée sans membres ou avec des moignons). 
Pour information ... ::

----------


## YenZ

J'ai eu exactement les mêmes échos sur RC avec des malformations, des chiots morts nés, et des reproductrices qui avaient des portées réduites.
En plus la mycotoxicose est rarement diagnostiquée dans des décès de chiots ou d'adultes, d'où un des avantages du "sans céréales"  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui le souci c'est que le temps que les chiots naissent, le lot qu'ils envoient pour analyse n'est plus celui qui a causé le problème donc ça revient clean ...

----------


## Taysa

Eu le meme souci avec mastery. Chez un eleveur de beauceron ! 
Clairement la croquette mis en cause par le veto

----------


## D-elphine

> En visite chez un éleveur aujourd'hui, qui est en train de passer à Gosbi suite à de GROS problème avec RC : décès d'une chienne (reins), une portée avec des malformations très importantes vue par un spécialiste en reproduction qui a clairement désigné les mycotoxines comme cause la plus probable de ce type de malformations (toute une portée sans membres ou avec des moignons). 
> Pour information ...


si c'est vraiment à causes des mycotoxines, Gosbi en contient certainement moins que RC mais elles en ont quand même, il peut faire analyser les croquettes pour le savoir clairement ou demander à ceux qui l'ont déjà fait, il existe quelques fervents défenseurs qui seront prêts à lui donner ses infos.

----------


## YenZ

> si c'est vraiment à causes des mycotoxines, Gosbi en contient certainement moins que RC mais elles en ont quand même, il peut faire analyser les croquettes pour le savoir clairement ou demander à ceux qui l'ont déjà fait, il existe quelques fervents défenseurs qui seront prêts à lui donner ses infos.


Elles en ont quand même ?
 Aucun moyen de le savoir sans faire des analyses, tout le reste n'est que suppositions, ce n'est pas parce qu'une croquette contient des céréales qu'il y a forcément des mycotoxines, et le risque est surtout lié à ce taux de mycotoxines.
Gosbi ne contient que du riz, pas d'autre céréale donc risque encore moins élevé, mais pas nul pour autant.

----------


## D-elphine

oui, c'est pour ça que je suggère s'il veut vraiment être sûr de les faire analyser, j' ai la liste mais pas les taux donc si vraiment ça l'inquiète il faut qu'il envoit un échantillon pour les faire analyser avant de mettre tout son cheptel à cette croquette

----------


## YenZ

Platinum ibérico sans céréales est dispo sur le site français !

Acheter

http://shop.platinum-france.com/54-iberico-et-legumes

Présentation 

http://www.platinum-france.com/la-ga...iberico-greens

----------


## dogpaw

POur ceux que cela intéresse  : il y a de nouveau un site en France qui distribue les croquettes sans céréales FARRADO et la marque Arden Grange !


www.dogpawstore.fr

----------


## YenZ

Les marques AG et Farrado ont été arrêtées il y à peu, donc ça doit être des fins de stock non ??

----------


## vans

Je viens de commander le spray fort de platinum pour le tartre. Je  donnerai mon avis d'ici 2-3 semaines, en espérant que cela fonctionne.

----------


## Taysa

Bon je suis 100% sur acana et ganja vomit une fois par jour environ depuis que je suis sur acana, est ce en lien je ne sais pas mais en tout cas le veto a dis qu'elle n'avait rien.

----------


## dogpaw

> Les marques AG et Farrado ont été arrêtées il y à peu, donc ça doit être des fins de stock non ??



Non, non YenZ pas du tout, ce ne sont pas les marques qui se sont arrêtées, c'est l'importateur en France qui a arrêté car en liquidation judiciaire (c'était lui qui avait à la fois le site Arden Grange France et Seulement Naturel).
Donc Dogpawstore a pris le relai, il a juste fallu le temps de la mise en place.

----------


## odrey13

Je viens de commander 5 kilos de platinum iberico

- - - Mise à jour - - -

un peu decue de pas avoir vu de paquet de 1K5

----------


## vans

quelqu'un a déjà essayer les boites de la marque Grau qui sont proposés par z+

----------


## vans

Quelqu'un  a déjà essayer les boites de la marque Grau qui sont proposés par z+

Edit : oups doublon

----------


## siju

Oui moi, mes 5 chats ne mangent que ça (celles sans céréales) et ça semble très bien leur convenir. Heureusement parce qu'ils me boudaient les autres  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Je viens de commander le spray fort de platinum pour le tartre. Je  donnerai mon avis d'ici 2-3 semaines, en espérant que cela fonctionne.


Respecte bien la posologie indiquée ici pour avoir un résultat 

http://shop.platinum-france.com/83-o...y-forte-1.html




> Bon je suis 100% sur acana et ganja vomit une fois par jour environ depuis que je suis sur acana, est ce en lien je ne sais pas mais en tout cas le veto a dis qu'elle n'avait rien.


Ya des chances que ce soit lié à Acana, tu verras bien à la longue si elle continue à vomir mais si c'est le cas faudra couper avec autre chose (genre Nutrivet) ou alors changer complètement...




> Non, non YenZ pas du tout, ce ne sont pas les marques qui se sont arrêtées, c'est l'importateur en France qui a arrêté car en liquidation judiciaire (c'était lui qui avait à la fois le site Arden Grange France et Seulement Naturel).
> Donc Dogpawstore a pris le relai, il a juste fallu le temps de la mise en place.


Ah ok merci de l'info car j'avais effectivement été en contact avec les 2 sites qui m'avaient confirmé arrêter la marque, mais je ne savais pas que l'importateur avait ces 2 sites, et qu'un autre site avait décidé de reprendre la marque et de jouer le rôle de l'importateur.

Du coup je vais modifier ma liste page 198 car j'avais indiqué que les marques arrêtaient  :: 
J'en ai profité pour donner l'information sur le topic chats car certains utilisaient Arden grange et Farrado sur le topic chiens !

Du coup *lealouboy* tu pourras toujours trouver des paquets d'humide sans problèmes  :: 




> Je viens de commander 5 kilos de platinum iberico
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> un peu decue de pas avoir vu de paquet de 1K5


Ouais je viens de voir qu'ils ne proposaient pas encore la nouvelle gamme en 1.5 kgs, peut-être plus tard !




> quelqu'un a déjà essayer les boites de la marque Grau qui sont proposés par z+


Regarde page 198, c'est une excellente marque en humide, mais il y en a aussi quelques autres.

----------


## vans

> Respecte bien la posologie indiquée ici pour avoir un résultat 
> 
> http://shop.platinum-france.com/83-o...y-forte-1.html


Oui oui, j'ai bien tout lu  ::  J'ai même fait un briefing à ma mère lol 





> Regarde page 198, c'est une excellente marque en humide, mais il y en a aussi quelques autres.


Je suis allé à la page 198 pour voir les aliments humide de bonne qualité. C'est pour cela que je demande si quelqu'un a déja essayé. Ce qui m'a fait tiqué c'est l'ajout de carbonate de calcium dans la composition.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Carbonate de calcium = source de calcium pour équilibrer, ça ne pose pas de problème si c'est en quantité adaptée (voir le rapport Ca / P).

----------


## odrey13

normalement les platinum sont bien appréciees donc je verrai bien mais vu que j'aurai 5 kilos j'espere bien qu'elles les supporteront bien et les aimeront . 

Ca reste moins cher que Nutram grain free , par contre le fait qu'elles soient semi dures , vous pensez que ca peut donner soucis pour le tartre ? 
Mon veto dit que si mais bon j'ai des chiennes avec plus ou moins de tartres et pourtant elles mangent pareil .

----------


## vans

> Carbonate de calcium = source de calcium pour équilibrer, ça ne pose pas de problème si c'est en quantité adaptée (voir le rapport Ca / P).


ok merci, 
 je mets la composition analytique pour ce que sa intéresse. Le rappoort Ca/p est de 1,2 donc c'est bon


- volaille & riz complet

protéine brute
                                                      11.5 %



graisse brute
                                                      6.0 %



fibre brute
                                                      0.2 %



cendre brute
                                                      2.0 %



calcium
                                                      0.3 %



phosphore
                                                      0.25 %                                                 



humidité
                                                      77.0 %



énergie métabolisable
                                                      118.0 Kcal

----------


## YenZ

> normalement les platinum sont bien appréciees donc je verrai bien mais vu que j'aurai 5 kilos j'espere bien qu'elles les supporteront bien et les aimeront . 
> 
> Ca reste moins cher que Nutram grain free , par contre le fait qu'elles soient semi dures , vous pensez que ca peut donner soucis pour le tartre ? 
> Mon veto dit que si mais bon j'ai des chiennes avec plus ou moins de tartres et pourtant elles mangent pareil .


Peut-être que la tartre se déposera plus vite, à voir selon les chiens, dans ce cas utilise leur spray ou gel platinum oral care (ou un gros os rond ou détartrer à l'ongle si tu y arrives fera l'affaire)

----------


## vans

J'ai trouvé sur z+ les boites Terra Canis, elles m'ont l'air pas mal mais un peu cher quand même. 
Peut etre la rajouter dans la liste p198 si la composition est correcte selon vous.

Voici la composition d'une variété : 
_Bœuf, riz complet, légumes & pommes : viande musculaire de  bœuf (15 %), cœur de bœuf (15 %), foie de bœuf (15 %), poumons de bœuf  (15 %), carottes (14 %), pommes (9 %), courgettes, riz complet (6 %),  persil, basilic, lactosérum, huile de colza, argile minérale,  cynorrhodon, algues marines (0,4 %), coquilles d'œufs bio en poudre (0,3  %).

  Rapport viande : légumes/fruits/herbes : riz complet : autres ingrédients = 60 % : 31 % : 6 % : 3 %.

Composants analytiques : 10,1 % de protéines, 7,2 % de matières  grasses, 0,9 % de fibres brutes, 1,6 % de cendres brutes, 73,8 %  d'humidité, 0,16 % de calcium, 0,12 % de phosphore._

----------


## TillidieBT

bonjour,
j'ai cru voir passer une voisine ardèchoise hahahahaaaaaa......

blague à part après plusieurs semaines:
cotecnica maxima top, très bons résultats poil/ muscles sur mes deux chiens qui en mangent
Purizon, mitigé: selles molles comme saucissonnées dans un film glaireux (miam) c'est ramassable mais chelou quoi, mais poil ok 
peut-être en donne-je trop (330g pour des poids de 18 à 25kg)

Hâte de tester les Carnilove (je me répète  :Smile: )

je me disais bien que je ne recevais plus de mails de seulement naturel aussi .. 

je cherche que prendre pour ma prochaine portée non mini.

----------


## Taysa

Effectivement 330gr pour les poids que tu cites c'est enorme !

----------


## odrey13

ca marche vraiment bien l antitartre de platinum ? J'ai hesite a le prendre  ::

----------


## vans

> ca marche vraiment bien l antitartre de platinum ? J'ai hesite a le prendre


Yenz vient tout juste de commencer et je viens de le commander donc va falloir attendre 2-3 semaines pour qu'on fasse un retour. 
Mais il me semble de la belle mere de Yenz a essayé et c'était plutot pas mal.

----------


## siju

> bonjour,
> j'ai cru voir passer une voisine ardèchoise hahahahaaaaaa......


Vi moi Ardèche, c'est pas une blague  ::  (à côté de Villeneuve de Berg)

----------


## odrey13

merci je vais attendre vos resultats et je le commanderai peut etre merci !

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai trouvé sur z+ les boites Terra Canis, elles m'ont l'air pas mal mais un peu cher quand même. 
> Peut etre la rajouter dans la liste p198 si la composition est correcte selon vous.
> 
> Voici la composition d'une variété : 
> _Bœuf, riz complet, légumes & pommes : viande musculaire de  bœuf (15 %), cœur de bœuf (15 %), foie de bœuf (15 %), poumons de bœuf  (15 %), carottes (14 %), pommes (9 %), courgettes, riz complet (6 %),  persil, basilic, lactosérum, huile de colza, argile minérale,  cynorrhodon, algues marines (0,4 %), coquilles d'œufs bio en poudre (0,3  %).
> 
>   Rapport viande : légumes/fruits/herbes : riz complet : autres ingrédients = 60 % : 31 % : 6 % : 3 %.
> 
> Composants analytiques : 10,1 % de protéines, 7,2 % de matières  grasses, 0,9 % de fibres brutes, 1,6 % de cendres brutes, 73,8 %  d'humidité, 0,16 % de calcium, 0,12 % de phosphore._


merci pour l'info je vais regarder en détails et si c'est bien je le rajouterai à la liste  :: 




> bonjour,
> j'ai cru voir passer une voisine ardèchoise hahahahaaaaaa......
> 
> blague à part après plusieurs semaines:
> cotecnica maxima top, très bons résultats poil/ muscles sur mes deux chiens qui en mangent
> Purizon, mitigé: selles molles comme saucissonnées dans un film glaireux (miam) c'est ramassable mais chelou quoi, mais poil ok 
> peut-être en donne-je trop (330g pour des poids de 18 à 25kg)
> 
> Hâte de tester les Carnilove (je me répète )
> ...


Si tes chiens font de 18 à 25 kgs ça donnerait à peu près entre 210/220 et 300gr/jour selon l'activité, donc 330 tu es bien au-dessus !
Ça peut expliquer les selles molles, mais possible aussi que ce soit la croquette qui ne passe pas bien tout simplement, surtout que les retours sur Purizon sont très mitigés selon les chiens.

Pour ta prochaine portée tout dépend quel type de chien, si grande race ou race géante voir pages précédentes, si petite/moyenne race alors Cotecnica Puppy ou autre du même type devrait très bien faire l'affaire.




> Yenz vient tout juste de commencer et je viens de le commander donc va falloir attendre 2-3 semaines pour qu'on fasse un retour. 
> Mais il me semble de la belle mere de Yenz a essayé et c'était plutot pas mal.


pas mieux  ::

----------


## vans

> merci pour l'info je vais regarder en détails et si c'est bien je le rajouterai à la liste


Je les ai trouvé pas mal et elles sont fabriqué en allemagne.
En farfouillant sur internet j'ai vu que les boites applaws étaient faite en Thaïlande donc j'ai pas réélement confiance même si la compo est bien.

----------


## karouba

Bonjour,

Le topic est très long et excusez moi par avance si des réponses se trouvent déjà dans des pages précédentes mais je n'ai vraiment pas le courage de tout lire ... J'espère que vous comprendrez ... Merci par avance à ceux qui me répondront.

Je donne des croquettes R**** C****, pour petits chiens (- 10 kgs ) âgés de plus de 8 ans à mon beagle âgé de 10 ans et demie et pesant entre 8,5 kgs et 9 kgs.

Je me demande si c'est un bon choix ? En fait, là où il était avant il avait les R**** C**** pour chiens de taille moyenne qui sont plus grosses. J'ai pris les petites parce que quand je l'ai pris il avait beaucoup de mal à croquer, ses dents ayant énormément de tartre. Il a eu un détartrage et maintenant j'hésite à lui redonner les croquettes de plus grosse taille, pensant que c'est peut être mieux pour prévenir du tartre ...  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

De plus, il se gratte, je trouve sans raison évidente : je l'ai traité ainsi que la maison contre les puces, et je n'en vois pas sur lui. Je me demande ainsi si ça peut être dû à son alimentation ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

----------


## YenZ

Bonjour,

On a déjà abordé des dizaines de fois le sujet, vous trouverez des réponses ne serait-ce qu'en lisant les 10, 20 ou 50 dernières pages.
Pour faire très court, d'une manière générale RC = naze, surtout vu le prix payé.

Vous trouverez un tas de bonnes marques déjà citées, + une liste récapitulative page 198 en haut de page.
Pour la taille des croquettes, certes plus gros ça l'oblige à mâcher (si il gobe ce qui est petit) mais ça n'a qu'un effet (très) réduit sur le tartre, le mieux étant de détartrer avec des produits indiqués que les pages précédentes (ou avec un gros os rond type genou/rotule de bœuf/veau)
Sinon si il a vraiment bcp de mal à mâcher, alors un produit semi-humide comme Platinum, ils ont aussi un bon produit anti-tartre (platinum-france)

Pour les grattouilles c'est (très) surement alimentaire si il a été traité pour les puces/tiques/phlébotomes, le fait de passer à une réelle alimentation de qualité résoudra le problème (sauf si origine environnementale)

----------


## odrey13

colis platinum recu aujourd hui , c 'est du rapide ! en plus j'ai eu une echarpe en cadeau !

----------


## karouba

> Bonjour,
> 
> On a déjà abordé des dizaines de fois le sujet, vous trouverez des réponses ne serait-ce qu'en lisant les 10, 20 ou 50 dernières pages.
> Pour faire très court, d'une manière générale RC = naze, surtout vu le prix payé.
> 
> Vous trouverez un tas de bonnes marques déjà citées, + une liste récapitulative page 198 en haut de page.
> Pour la taille des croquettes, certes plus gros ça l'oblige à mâcher (si il gobe ce qui est petit) mais ça n'a qu'un effet (très) réduit sur le tartre, le mieux étant de détartrer avec des produits indiqués que les pages précédentes (ou avec un gros os rond type genou/rotule de bœuf/veau)
> Sinon si il a vraiment bcp de mal à mâcher, alors un produit semi-humide comme Platinum, ils ont aussi un bon produit anti-tartre (platinum-france)
> 
> Pour les grattouilles c'est (très) surement alimentaire si il a été traité pour les puces/tiques/phlébotomes, le fait de passer à une réelle alimentation de qualité résoudra le problème (sauf si origine environnementale)




Merci pour cette réponse.

Est-ce qu'il y a un pourcentage maximal de protéines à ne pas atteindre dans la composition des croquettes pour les chiens vieillissants, on m'a dit qu 'il fallait réduire le % de protéines pour les séniors pour soulager les reins ?

----------


## vans

> Merci pour cette réponse.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a un pourcentage maximal de protéines à ne pas atteindre dans la composition des croquettes pour les chiens vieillissants, on m'a dit qu 'il fallait réduire le % de protéines pour les séniors pour soulager les reins ?


Je pensais la même chose car on me l'a dit plusieur fois et lui partout.
Mais en faite c'est totalement faux, il faut que les protéines soient de bonne qualité donc tu n'as pas à les diminuer, surtout que les protéines sont tres importante pour garder la masse musculaire de ton chien vieillissant (car moins d'activité).



J'ai reçu mon colis platinum avec le spay détartrant et la surprise il y avait en cadeau un pot de click bits agneau.  ::

----------


## odrey13

les platinum ont fait l'unanimité  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

YenZ (et les autres que ça intéresse !) j'ai reçu le bouquin aujourd'hui, par contre pas encore eu le courage de m'y plonger, j'ai assez bossé pour aujourd'hui   ::  ... bon je dis ça mais ça se trouve ce soir je reviendrai vous en dire plus. Il a l'air bien complet en tout cas.

----------


## Taysa

Je pense je vais me l'offrir ce bouquin pour noel ! J'attend que vous me confirmiez que ca sort du lot de ce qu'on a l'habitude de trouver car marre d'acheter des livres ou c'est toujours les memes ecrits  ::

----------


## odrey13

c quoi ce livre ? 
Desolée j'ai la flemme de regarder les pages arrieres  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour cette réponse.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a un pourcentage maximal de protéines à ne pas atteindre dans la composition des croquettes pour les chiens vieillissants, on m'a dit qu 'il fallait réduire le % de protéines pour les séniors pour soulager les reins ?


Vans a très bien résumé ce que j'allais vous dire, ce qu'il faut surveiller pour les seniors est surtout le taux des minéraux (calcium, phosphore, magnésium entre autre), ainsi que le taux de cendres (minéraux non détruits par la chaleur) de préférence pas trop élevé (< ou égal à 7%)




> Je pensais la même chose car on me l'a dit plusieur fois et lui partout.
> Mais en faite c'est totalement faux, il faut que les protéines soient de bonne qualité donc tu n'as pas à les diminuer, surtout que les protéines sont tres importante pour garder la masse musculaire de ton chien vieillissant (car moins d'activité).
> 
> J'ai reçu mon colis platinum avec le spay détartrant et la surprise il y avait en cadeau un pot de click bits agneau.


Merci de faire le perroquet à ma place !!  ::   :: 
Tu verras les click bits sont super, petite taille et super appétence !




> les platinum ont fait l'unanimité


Ça alors !  ::   :: 





> YenZ (et les autres que ça intéresse !) j'ai reçu le bouquin aujourd'hui, par contre pas encore eu le courage de m'y plonger, j'ai assez bossé pour aujourd'hui   ... bon je dis ça mais ça se trouve ce soir je reviendrai vous en dire plus. Il a l'air bien complet en tout cas.


Merci de l'info, n'hésite pas à nous faire un retour, j'allais justement passer commande cette semaine !
Mais si tu peux nous faire un petit pitch avant que je l'achète c'est pas de refus, bien au contraire !  :: 




> Je pense je vais me l'offrir ce bouquin pour noel ! J'attend que vous me confirmiez que ca sort du lot de ce qu'on a l'habitude de trouver car marre d'acheter des livres ou c'est toujours les memes ecrits


Tu peux déjà en lire une grosse partie sur google books (lien 3/4 pages en arrière), tu verras c'est EXTRÊMEMENT intéressant et très complet !

----------


## mangägirl

Et au niveau des chats on peut en parler? 
Si vous donnez des croquettes à votre chat,  veillez à ce qu'elles ne contiennent pas de blé, et que l'aliment  principal soit de la viande et non de la farine de viande, si elles  contiennent également des légumes et des fruits, c'est le top. 
 On dis beaucoup de bien des croquettes de marque et pour ma part j'ai eu pas mal de problème avec.
  Mon chat loki ne veut même plus les manger, il en ai venu à en vomir  et pour fini à en être allergique (réaction cutanée sur la peau). De  plus depuis que j'ai arrêter ces croquettes là, ses excréments ne sente  pas autant qu'avant... Alors les marques c'est fini! Maintenant je  regarde à la désignation sur le paquet!

----------


## Loupiotte21

Régime Platinium/haricots : 3 kgs perdus en 4 mois, une vraie athlète, merci pour vos conseils !

----------


## odrey13

merci pour le nom du livre , je vais regarder 

les puces me suivaient dans la cuisine pour voir si il y en avait encore chose qu'elles ne font jamais , et pourtant j'en essayais des croquettes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Loupiotte c super ca , j'en ai une que je dois faire maigrir justement . 
Tu avais baisser beaucoup la ration de croquettes ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui pas mal, je pourrais pas te dire exactement de combien car je ne pesais pas donc ça devait varier mais je pense 30 grs en moins chaque jour. Et à cela j'ai ajouté tous les jours des croquettes dans sa ration et ça marche super bien (et elle a des petits extras)

----------


## vans

> Merci de faire le perroquet à ma place !!  
> Tu verras les click bits sont super, petite taille et super appétence !


Mais de rien  ::  tu as été un truc bon professuer  :: 

J'ai trouvé sa super sympa de m'avoir fait cadeau d'un pot de click bits. 
Jespère que ma chienne ne fera pas sa dificile comme à son habitude surtout depuis 3-4jours. Elle picore. 

J'ai commencé ce soir le spray platinum. J'ai trouvé l'odeur sympa, sa s'en le frais. Je vais prendre une photo de ses dents pour suivre l'évolution Et s'il y a un véritable changement, je les posterai ici.

----------


## m.b.

> Et au niveau des chats on peut en parler? 
> Si vous donnez des croquettes à votre chat,  veillez à ce qu'elles ne contiennent pas de blé, et que l'aliment  principal soit de la viande et non de la farine de viande, si elles  contiennent également des légumes et des fruits, c'est le top. 
>  On dis beaucoup de bien des croquettes de marque et pour ma part j'ai eu pas mal de problème avec.
>   Mon chat loki ne veut même plus les manger, il en ai venu à en vomir  et pour fini à en être allergique (réaction cutanée sur la peau). De  plus depuis que j'ai arrêter ces croquettes là, ses excréments ne sente  pas autant qu'avant... Alors les marques c'est fini! Maintenant je  regarde à la désignation sur le paquet!


Il y a exactement le même sujet dans la rubrique chat  ::

----------


## odrey13

d accord merci , bon pour celle qui doit maigrir elle fait 2K8 mais devrait faire 2K6 donc elle a une petite quantité de croquettes mais j'ai deja essayé et elle aime bien les haricots verts

----------


## YenZ

> Et au niveau des chats on peut en parler? 
> Si vous donnez des croquettes à votre chat,  veillez à ce qu'elles ne contiennent pas de blé, et que l'aliment  principal soit de la viande et non de la farine de viande, si elles  contiennent également des légumes et des fruits, c'est le top. 
>  On dis beaucoup de bien des croquettes de marque et pour ma part j'ai eu pas mal de problème avec.
>   Mon chat loki ne veut même plus les manger, il en ai venu à en vomir  et pour fini à en être allergique (réaction cutanée sur la peau). De  plus depuis que j'ai arrêter ces croquettes là, ses excréments ne sente  pas autant qu'avant... Alors les marques c'est fini! Maintenant je  regarde à la désignation sur le paquet!



+1 avec m.b il y a un topic chats pour parler de cela, mais oui les marques connues sont loin de valoir ce que l'on pense.
Quant au blé etc.. il est déjà expliqué dans le topic chats que ça n'a rien à faire dans la composition d'une croquette poru chats.

Plus d'infos ici =) http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-331.html




> les puces me suivaient dans la cuisine pour voir si il y en avait encore chose qu'elles ne font jamais , et pourtant j'en essayais des croquettes


Normal vu que c'est semi-humide (et donc aussi super appétent), généralement (mais ya des exceptions hein ?) les chiens qui goutent Platinum en tombent raide dingues !




> Mais de rien  tu as été un truc bon professuer 
> 
> J'ai trouvé sa super sympa de m'avoir fait cadeau d'un pot de click bits. 
> J’espère que ma chienne ne fera pas sa dificile comme à son habitude surtout depuis 3-4jours. Elle picore. 
> 
> J'ai commencé ce soir le spray platinum. J'ai trouvé l'odeur sympa, sa s'en le frais. Je vais prendre une photo de ses dents pour suivre l'évolution Et s'il y a un véritable changement, je les posterai ici.


Merci c'est sympa  :: 
Ouais c'est sympa pour le cadeau, mais c'est aussi un moyen intelligent de faire connaitre au futur potentiel client les autres produits Platinum, et ainsi espérer que la prochaine commande contienne aussi d'autres produits en plus des croquettes !  :: 

Idem je donnerai des nouvelles concernant le spray, pour l'instant pas assez de recul pour juger, sur mes 2 toons une adore, mon mâle lui n'aime pas du tout !

----------


## odrey13

tu penses qu'elle risque pas d'avoir plus faim  ? Les rations sont plus petites mais bon il y a marqué que c plus riche donc peut etre que ca les calera plus ? Sinon j'ai vu qu'il n y avait pas beaucoup de matieres grasses, c plutot bon non pour celle qui est au regime ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

J'ai l'impression que la mienne a faim de temps en temps alors je lui donne une friandise et ça lui va  :Smile:

----------


## TillidieBT

@siju je ne parlais pas de toi (: mais je me sens moi seul maintenant  :Stick Out Tongue:  je suis du côté de Ruoms

@Yenz bah ouais je vais sensiblement réduire mais entre le froid et leur activité débordante.. merci du conseil pour les puppies

----------


## Taysa

YenZ peux tu me dire tout ce qui ne vas pas dans la compo du belcando lamb & rice ? Car un abruti me soutient que ce sont de bonnes croquettes j'ai beau lui soutenir que non car taux 25/12 pas respecter et riz en 1er ingredient il persiste avec des theories tres farfelues ...

----------


## gaelle6757

bonjour par ici,

je me permets de revenir vers vous, j'ai suivi vos conseils, j'ai pris Nutrivet Dietetic & Care pour ma mémère d'environ 8-10 ans (croisée inconnue, adoptée à la SPA en Juin 2012), on lui donne depuis environ 6 mois

tout se passe bien, elle mange avec appétit, elle fait des crottes plus belles qu'avant, elle a un beau poil

mais, elle ne maigrit pas, elle ne grossit pas non plus, mais comme on l'a adopté un peu potelée, on devrait lui faire perdre 2 kg environ et on n'y arrive pas

l'équipe de Nutrivet nous a dit que sa ration serait dans la tranche 150-280 g / jour, on a commencé par lui donné 200 puis on a réduit à 180 + haricots, puis 170 et ainsi de suite... sans aucun changement ; bien entendu on a essayé les doses plusieurs semaines

6 mois plus tard, on en est à 140g + haricots et toujours aucun changement

pour info, c'est une bouffe tout, qu'on lui donne 200 ou 140, elle donne toujours l'impression d'avoir faim

et ce n'est malheureusement pas une grande sportive, on lui fait faire de belles ballades, elle n'aime pas trop jouer, ni courir et depuis qu'il fait froid (gel, neige, pluie etc), elle rechigne à sortir (pas habitué au climat à priori)

des conseils ?

----------


## YenZ

> tu penses qu'elle risque pas d'avoir plus faim  ?  Les rations sont plus petites mais bon il y a marqué que c plus riche  donc peut etre que ca les calera plus ? Sinon j'ai vu qu'il n y avait  pas beaucoup de matieres grasses, c plutot bon non pour celle qui est au  regime ?


De toute façon tu adaptes la ration en fonction de ce que préconise aussi le fabricant, et tu verras bien les résultats.
Le  taux de matière grasse est faible mais sur 18% d'humidité (contre 8 à  10 généralement) ce qui explique que les croquettes soient semi-tendres,  ramené sur matière sèche le taux est donc plus élevé.




> @Yenz bah ouais je vais sensiblement réduire  mais entre le froid et leur activité débordante.. merci du conseil pour  les puppies


Oui ça ne reste qu'un calcul théorique,  environ 1.2% du poids de forme, mais ça dépend aussi de l'énergie  métabolisable de l'aliment ainsi que des recommandations du fabricant  (souvent trop élevées), si ils vivent dehors et ont une bonne activité,  et avec le froid en plus, forcément ile mangeront plus.




> YenZ peux tu me dire tout ce qui ne vas pas dans la  compo du belcando lamb & rice ? Car un abruti me soutient que ce  sont de bonnes croquettes j'ai beau lui soutenir que non car taux 25/12  pas respecter et riz en 1er ingredient il persiste avec des theories  tres farfelues ...


Bah t'as résumé tout est ici

compo =) http://www.belcando.de/francais/prod...lamb-rice.html

Analyse =) http://www.belcando.de/cms/upload/fr...analyse_FR.pdf

En  gros si c'est de l'adulte lamb& rice c'est du 23/12.5 (donc  vraiment passez riche) avec 6.5 de cendres (ce qui est bien, normal  aussi ya peu de viande), minéraux 1.4//0.9, rapport Ca/P = 1.55 (assez  élevé même si acceptable), mais du riz en premier ingrédient (et  présence d'avoine aussi), 25% de protéines végétales sur la totalité (ce  qui est énorme quand tu vois déjà le taux de prot de 23%), pour au  final payer ça pas loin de 4.5€/kg ce qui est vraiment abusé quand tu  vois la qualité de l'aliment...

Alors certes ya pas blé, maïs,  soja, lait, mais ça n'en fait pas un excellent aliment pour autant,  faudrait pas prendre les gens pour des dindes et faire croire que  l'aliment est exceptionnel parce qu'il n'y a pas de "mauvaises"  céréales, on l'a déjà dit ici mieux vaut un bon céréales type DLG,  Gosbi, Platinum etc... qu'un mauvais sans céréales, et ici en plus des  "céréales" et du prix trop cher, on a des taux un peu farfelus pour un  chien à l'entretien.

D'ailleurs toutes les gammes sont hypo  protéinées, le plus riche n'a même pas 30% de prot (ce qui est pourtant  le minimum pour un chiot en croissance), je sais aussi que mal de gens  avaient décidé d'arrêter suite au changement de compo et de tarifs, bref  comme bcp de marques ils augmentent leurs prix et baissent la compo.

En  plus sur leurs gammes "grain free" on ne peut pas télécharger l'analyse  (et bien sur le taux de viande n'est alors pas indiqué) alors que sur  les autres gammes oui, bref un peu bizarre tout ça.





> bonjour par ici,
> 
> je me permets de revenir vers vous, j'ai suivi vos conseils, j'ai pris  Nutrivet Dietetic & Care pour ma mémère d'environ 8-10 ans (croisée  inconnue, adoptée à la SPA en Juin 2012), on lui donne depuis environ 6  mois
> 
> tout se passe bien, elle mange avec appétit, elle fait des crottes plus belles qu'avant, elle a un beau poil
> 
> mais, elle ne maigrit pas, elle ne grossit pas non plus, mais comme on  l'a adopté un peu potelée, on devrait lui faire perdre 2 kg environ et  on n'y arrive pas
> 
> l'équipe de Nutrivet nous a dit que sa ration serait dans la tranche  150-280 g / jour, on a commencé par lui donné 200 puis on a réduit à 180  + haricots, puis 170 et ainsi de suite... sans aucun changement ; bien  entendu on a essayé les doses plusieurs semaines
> ...


Entre 140, 200 ou 250 gr ça fait des  écarts énormes, faudrait déjà savoir quel est son poids actuel, et quel  serait son poids de forme donc idéal ?

----------


## Taysa

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## gaelle6757

Entre 140, 200 ou 250 gr ça fait des  écarts énormes, faudrait déjà savoir quel est son poids actuel, et quel  serait son poids de forme donc idéal ?[/QUOTE]

Elle pèse  16 kg, son poids idéal je n'en sais rien, elle est grassouillette, donc moins. On a demandé au véto la dernière fois, il nous a dit qu'il n'y a aucun repère puisqu'on ne sait pas de quelles races elle est croisée. Il nous a proposé des Hill's (euh, là ça va pas l'faire :-)). Il nous a dit peut-être qu'elle doit perdre 2 kg.

----------


## YenZ

Donc son poids de forme doit être à peu près de 14/15 kgs, donc lui donner entre 140 grs au minimum, et 180 grs/jour, de préférence en 2 repas, soit 70 à 90grs/repas 2 fois par jour, avec des haricots verts à chaque fois.

Sinon tu peux essayer autre chose aussi, une mamie perverse sur le forum dont je tairai le nom  ::  a  fait maigrir son gros Pillow en lui donnant un peu de croquettes le matin (genre moitié de la ration journalière), et escalope poulet/dinde + haricots verts le soir, et Pillow a réussi à perdre 1 kg assez facilement (de 14 à 13 kgs) et continue à perdre du poids (ça se fait pas sur 1 semaine non plus, mais plutôt que plusieurs semaines, 1 mois ou plus).

Essaie comme ça et tu verras, si vraiment aucun résultat d'ici 1 mois (faut la peser très régulièrement pour suivre l'évolution) alors faudra penser à passer à quelque chose d'encore plus light en gras, genre "Acana light & fit" par exemple  ::

----------


## odrey13

d accord merci Yenz , il y a un moyen de calculer ce que ca ferait comme proteines et matieres grasses ramenées sur matiere seche ?

----------


## pomku

> Sinon tu peux essayer autre chose aussi, *une mamie perverse sur le forum dont je tairai le nom*  a  fait maigrir son gros Pillow en lui donnant un peu de croquettes le matin (genre moitié de la ration journalière), et escalope poulet/dinde + haricots verts le soir, et Pillow a réussi à perdre 1 kg assez facilement (de 14 à 13 kgs) et continue à perdre du poids (ça se fait pas sur 1 semaine non plus, mais plutôt que plusieurs semaines, 1 mois ou plus).


*A YENZ* :
Perche tendue, perche saisie ! Faut pas gâcher ! 
Tu peux y aller, j'assume ! Mais ça va se payer très cher, espèce de schmock !   ::  T'as peur hein ?  ::  ::  
C'est pas grave, _"je te garde quand même"_, comme on dit chez nous 

*A Gaelle6757* :

Bref, oui, Pillow a dégommé 1 kg 100 en 6 semaines avec le régime évoqué par YenZ,
 ie :
 50 gr d'Orijen senior le matin (il est jeune mon Pillow, mais les sénior sont idéales pour les chiens grassouilles).
 60 gr de blanc de poulet ou de dinde cuit à la poele antiadhésive  mélangés à des haricots verts pour garder un certain volume. 

Soit 110 gr de "viandes"/jour (alors que son poids de forme étant 12 kg, il devrait avoir 120 gr.)
Cela fait une réduction de 10 gr/jour, ce qui reste modeste.
Il n'a pas faim, il se régale, il n'est  pas frustré, et il "sèche" peu à peu. 
Le but étant de le descende à 12 kg à plus ou moins 100 gr près Lentement mais sûrement.  Essentiel pour sa santé car il a été opéré de la patte et le surpoids est très mauvais pour ses articulations.

----------


## YenZ

> d accord merci Yenz , il y a un moyen de calculer ce que ca ferait comme proteines et matieres grasses ramenées sur matiere seche ?


A ma connaissance la calcul est : protéines/matière sèche * 100

Donc la matière sèche est 100 - humidité donc 100 - 18 = 82

(23/82)*100 = 28% de protéines

C'est la même chose pour le gras, fibres etc... je te laisse faire le calcul  :: 




> *A YENZ* :
> 
> *Perche tendue, perche saisie ! Faut pas gâcher !* 
> Tu peux y aller, j'assume ! Mais ça va se payer très cher, espèce de schmock !   T'as peur hein ?  
> C'est pas grave, _"je te garde quand même"_, comme on dit chez nous… 
> 
> *A Gaelle6757* :
> 
> Bref, oui, Pillow a dégommé 1 kg 100 en 6 semaines avec le régime évoqué par YenZ,
> ...


Ça ne m'étonne pas de toi  :: c'est pêché de gâcher...  ::  
Mais j'ai quand même la peur au ventre alors je sors vite... très vite !  ::  ::

----------


## mangägirl

Merci bien je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un topic pour ^^'

----------


## vans

les click bits de platinum sont plus appréciés que les stick gosbi. 
Elle est pas compliquée du tout ma chienne  ::

----------


## Taysa

Arden grange est dispo sur zooplus !

----------


## YenZ

Ok merci j'édite la liste  :: 
Par contre c'est bizarre ils ont pas mis Farrado qui est pourtant la version sans céréales de Arden Grange, peut-être plus tard  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je suis tomber dessus par hasard. Y'a leur gamme humide aussi  ::

----------


## dogpaw

> Je suis tomber dessus par hasard. Y'a leur gamme humide aussi



Il y a un peu moins cher ailleurs...

----------


## dogpaw

> Ok merci j'édite la liste 
> Par contre c'est bizarre ils ont pas mis Farrado qui est pourtant la version sans céréales de Arden Grange, peut-être plus tard


Je me permets une petite correction YenZ : Farrado n'est pas la version sans céréales d'Arden Grange.
Farrado est une marque (Allemande) exclusivement sans céréales qui fait croquettes et humide chien et humide chat.

Arden Grange à sa propre version sans céréales pour les chiens et pour les chats, elle porte le même nom, c'est la référence "Sensible" 


www.dogpawstore.fr vient de baisser ses prix sur Farrado et www.farrado.fr vient d'ouvrir.

Voili, voilou

----------


## TillidieBT

et bah même si tu fais ta pub, je te souhaite bon courage contre zoo+


Personne fait les gosbits en 800 grs ? à moins que ça se conserve pas trop, je sais pas..
Aussi je comprends que dalle aux remises sur ncln, j'ai mon compte éleveur, je mets 100kgs dans le panier et ça change walou

----------


## odrey13

merci beaucoup Yenz  ::

----------


## dogpaw

[QUOTE=TillidieBT;1467995]et bah même si tu fais ta pub, je te souhaite bon courage contre zoo+


Plus va plus tout le monde se concentre sur Zooplus, ce qui a pour effet d'éliminer toute autre concurrence petit à petit car Z+ devient franchement énorme, je ne fais pas de dessins sur l'effet que cela aura sur les prix pratiqués........

----------


## MuzaRègne

Par principe je n'achète jamais sur zoo+, même si c'est un peu plus cher ailleurs, je n'aime pas ces grosses boîtes qui monopolisent.

----------


## Taysa

Exact ! C'est ce qu'on se disait avec un collegue lui aussi fournisseur ! 

Zoo+ est moins cher certes donc tout le monde va chez eux, les petits vont couler donc zoo+ n'aura plus de concurrence et la les prix vont gonfler !! 

Par principe je prend toujours a mon collegue si il distribue la marque ! Meme si grace au codes promos il m'ariverait d'etre moins cher sur zooplus je prendrais a lui car je prefere le faire vivre lui qu'une grosse boite  :Smile:  

bon apres y'a plein de produits je prend zoo+ litiere chat, boite chat Cosma etc

----------


## YenZ

> les click bits de platinum sont plus appréciés que les stick gosbi. 
> Elle est pas compliquée du tout ma chienne


Oh la chieuse !!  :: 




> Je me permets une petite correction YenZ : Farrado n'est pas la version sans céréales d'Arden Grange.
> Farrado est une marque (Allemande) exclusivement sans céréales qui fait croquettes et humide chien et humide chat.
> 
> Arden Grange à sa propre version sans céréales pour les chiens et pour les chats, elle porte le même nom, c'est la référence "Sensible" 
> 
> 
> www.dogpawstore.fr vient de baisser ses prix sur Farrado et www.farrado.fr vient d'ouvrir.
> 
> Voili, voilou


Je t'en prie au contraire corrige moi  :: 
J'étais persuadé que Farrado était lié à ardengrange vu que le site officiel (ancien importateur) qui a fermé vendait les 2, mais c'est très bien si ce sont 2 marques distinctes.

Oui je connais déjà la gamme sans céréales "sensible" de chez AG, tout est déjà indiqué depuis longtemps page 198, mais je trouve cette gamme assez mauvaise, pas assez riche à mon goût, blindé de patates, et des taux de minéraux (et rapport ca/p) bien trop importants.

Merci pour l'info sur farrado.fr, je vais l'ajouter à la liste de suite  :: 

A mon avis ils ont bien fait de baisser le prix sur farrado car c'est une bonne marque, mais qui était bien trop chère, ce qui peut expliquer pourquoi elle ne s'est peut-être pas très bien vendue (faut dire qu'il y a pas mal de concurrence aussi en chiens sur ce type de produits)




> et bah même si tu fais ta pub, je te souhaite bon courage contre zoo+
> 
> 
> Personne fait les gosbits en 800 grs ? à moins que ça se conserve pas trop, je sais pas..
> Aussi je comprends que dalle aux remises sur ncln, j'ai mon compte éleveur, je mets 100kgs dans le panier et ça change walou


Oui c'est dur de lutter contre zooplus, mais faut bien que des petites boites puissent exister aussi  :: 

Si si les gosbits en 800 gr existent ici (attention à la DLUO demande leur avant de commander car je les avais contacté et la date arrivait au bout d'un mois car ils en vendent presque pas, tout se fait par chèque pas de commande en ligne, attention le port est très élevé, au moins 10  voir plus si tu prends plusieurs pots !)

=) http://legosbishow.jimdo.com/gosbi/friandises/

Pour NCLN soit tu as un compte particulier avec de vrais avantages à partir de 90 kgs, soit un compte éleveur/gros consommateur et dans ce cas tu as automatiquement des tarifs réduits, qq'un a testé qques pages en arrière pour un compte particulier avec 90 kgs et il payait gosbi bien moins cher !
Au pire contacte-les en cas de problèmes, toutes les coordonnées sont sur leur site.





> merci beaucoup Yenz


De rien  :: 





> Plus va plus tout le monde se concentre sur Zooplus, ce qui a pour effet d'éliminer toute autre concurrence petit à petit car Z+ devient franchement énorme, je ne fais pas de dessins sur l'effet que cela aura sur les prix pratiqués........





> Par principe je n'achète jamais sur zoo+, même si c'est un peu plus cher ailleurs, je n'aime pas ces grosses boîtes qui monopolisent.





> Exact ! C'est ce qu'on se disait avec un collegue lui aussi fournisseur ! 
> 
> Zoo+ est moins cher certes donc tout le monde va chez eux, les petits vont couler donc zoo+ n'aura plus de concurrence et la les prix vont gonfler !! 
> 
> Par principe je prend toujours a mon collegue si il distribue la marque ! Meme si grace au codes promos il m'ariverait d'etre moins cher sur zooplus je prendrais a lui car je prefere le faire vivre lui qu'une grosse boite  
> 
> bon apres y'a plein de produits je prend zoo+ litiere chat, boite chat Cosma etc


+ 100 avec vous 3, c'est exactement ce dont je parlais il y a longtemps, zooplus ne se cache pas de vouloir prendre absolument TOUT le marché des animaux en général (alimentation, accessoires, compléments etc...), en pratiquant des prix très agressifs, et en essayant de fidéliser au maximum leurs clients !

Moi aussi quitte à payer un tout petit peu plus cher je préfère faire bosser une petite boite qui rentre de bons produits et qui est de bons conseils/bon relationnel, plutôt que zooplus qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un revendeur de tout sans donner aucun conseils ni aucune aide...

Et c'est tout à fait vrai, le jour où zooplus n'aura plus aucun concurrent (NCLN, LCDC, croqadom, ideal-croquettes, mikalo, pets-animalia etc...) alors ils seront libres de pratiquer les prix qu'ils veulent, et ça risque de faire mal !

Sans compter que zooplus existe à ce jour dans 20 pays  !!

zooplus.be
zooplus.ch
zooplus.co.uk
zooplus.com
zooplus.de
zooplus.dk
zooplus.es
zooplus.fi
zooplus.fr
zooplus.hu
zooplus.ie
zooplus.it
zooplus.nl
zooplus.pl
zooplus.ro
zooplus.se
zoohit.cz
zoohit.si
zoohit.sk
zoochic-eu.ru

----------


## lealouboy

Je bosse dans un magasin de bricolage où il y a un coin animalerie (croquettes, accéssoires etc...) et je ne vous raconte pas les différences de prix !!!!!! 
En plus, niveau croquettes, on ne vend que de la merdouille  ::  RC, PP et marque magasin donc, les gens ont vite fait leur choix et vont commander sur Z+...
Pour les accessoires, il faut vraiment que j'en ai besoin ou que ce soit un article déjà peu onéreux à la base, sinon je comande tout par internet...

----------


## vans

> Oh la chieuse !!


Je te le fais pas dire. En plus en ce moment, elle boude ses croquettes (orijen senior) alors qu'il me reste plus de 5kg d'avance. J'avais fait ma réserve pour pas etre en rade.
J'ai acheté de l'huile de saumon sauvage pour en mettre dessus, j'espere que sa marchera.

Je pense que plus tard, je testerai les platinum car plus humide donc peut etre plus simple à manger pour elle. 

C'est un casse tete pour lui donner à manger  ::  j'avais pas de soucis quand elle était au RC mais depuis que j'ai vu que c'était de la m.... en sachet, je veux plus lui en donner. Donc je vais m'amuser à tester tous comme vous  :Smile:

----------


## rené la taupe

desole je vais pas lire les 282 page! en mp si il faut qu elle sont les bonne marque de croquette je vien de lire que PP ET RC sont loin d etre bonne merci

----------


## vans

> desole je vais pas lire les 282 page! en mp si il faut qu elle sont les bonne marque de croquette je vien de lire que PP ET RC sont loin d etre bonne merci


en page 198 tu trouvera ton bonheur, tout y est  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Je te le fais pas dire. En plus en ce moment, elle boude ses croquettes (orijen senior) alors qu'il me reste plus de 5kg d'avance. J'avais fait ma réserve pour pas etre en rade.
> J'ai acheté de l'huile de saumon sauvage pour en mettre dessus, j'espere que sa marchera.
> 
> Je pense que plus tard, je testerai les platinum car plus humide donc peut etre plus simple à manger pour elle. 
> 
> C'est un casse tete pour lui donner à manger  j'avais pas de soucis quand elle était au RC mais depuis que j'ai vu que c'était de la m.... en sachet, je veux plus lui en donner. Donc je vais m'amuser à tester tous comme vous


Oui platinum a l'avantage d'être (bcp) plus mou et très appétent, pour chiens difficiles et/ou petites mâchoires c'est l'idéal, l'huile aussi peut être très bien mais faut qu'elle aime, c'est pas le cas de tous (Faya en ce moment ne daigne manger ses cotecnica 1 fois sur 2 QUE si j'y mets de l'huile de saumon, sinon niet !)




> desole je vais pas lire les 282 page! en mp si il faut qu elle sont les bonne marque de croquette je vien de lire que PP ET RC sont loin d etre bonne merci


Suffit de lire les 5 dernières pages et t'auras la réponse.

----------


## rené la taupe

super merci question a la con! comment vous faite pour commande sur zooplus be (admettons) j ai essaye et je comprend pas! surtout que les prix et pareil que en france

----------


## YenZ

Bah tu fais pareil que sur le zooplus.fr, t'as qu'à t'aider du .fr pour passer commande ailleurs (be, de, es, it ou autre...)
Et non les prix ne sont pas les mêmes, tout dépend sur quels produits, parfois il y a de (très) gros écarts !

----------


## sam37

Zoo+ ne fait pas ce que j'achete, mais je suis entierement d'accord avec Taysa YenZ et ... d'autres! Je prefere prendre dans une petite boite! Je bosse dans un tres gros hyper et ça parle tout el temps de la guerre des prix. Pour avoir fait du relevé de prix, c'est vrai qu'on est souvent moins cher sur certains produits, mais les grosses boites sont aussi de vrais broyeurs d'humains! On a une pression importante pour toujours aller plus vite, mieux... y a un moment ou on decroche, et ceux qui ne suivent pas sont traités de feignants! 
Il n'y a pas cette pression aussi importante dans une petite boite, tout en essayant de respecter au maximum sa clientele car y a pas de secret! Si la petite boite veut continuer à vivre, il faut qu'elle soit reglo et respectueuse de ces clients! La seule personen qui a une vrai pression, c'est le fondateur de la boite car bonjour le prix des taxes en France, et les horaires sont donnés sans compter!

----------


## Fahn

Certaines choses ne sont pas forcément trouvables ailleurs, ou en tout cas à si bon prix.
Et quand on a un budget restreint, c'est bien pratique!

----------


## Taysa

Je confirme ce que je viens dire rien ne vaut un peit fournisseur ! Moins cher que zooplus qui en plus livre a domicile suivant vos convenances et vous fais de super cadeaux !! Rien a redire perso mon fournisseur pour rien au monde j'en changerais quitte a perdre 5€ par sac m'en fous !

----------


## Fahn

En Belgique c'est plus difficile quand même de trouver des petits fournisseurs, puis si je devais mettre 5 euros en plus par sac chaque mois, ça me ferait une sacrée différence tout de même!

----------


## Taysa

Et oui mais quand quand il te fais des cadeaux en contrepartie comme des sacs entiers ca compense largement  ::  
Je me dis aussi que le mec faut bien qu'il boss et vive et puis surtout il est moins cher que zooplus en prime sur pas mal de marques donc finalement ca se vaut  :Smile:

----------


## vans

petite question au utilisateur d'huile de saumon XD
Est ce que cela donne la diarrhée à vos chien ? Car si ma mémoire ne fait pas défaut, il me semble que les produits gras ne sont pas digérés par nos poilus et donc cela donne des selles liquides voire glaireuses.

----------


## m.b.

pas chez moi vans

----------


## MuzaRègne

> il me semble que les produits gras ne sont pas digérés par nos poilus et donc cela donne des selles liquides voire glaireuses.


Non non au contraire, le chien utilise bien mieux les lipides que nous, c'est la source idéale d'énergie pour un chien. Mais tu peux quand même avoir des diarrhées si tu en donnes trop, tu dépasses la capacité de digestion du chien, en fait il faut augmenter progressivement pour que les sécrétions digestives augmentent aussi progressivement.

----------


## lealouboy

> Certaines choses ne sont pas forcément trouvables ailleurs, ou en tout cas à si bon prix.
> Et quand on a un budget restreint, c'est bien pratique!


C'est clair, ça permet de gérer son budget, de comparer etc....

Les Gosbi ne se trouvent pas sur Z+ mais NCLN me convient très bien aussi ...

C'est quand même tout bénéf et tout confort, à la commande, il y a un choix exceptionnel sur le net et tes paquets sont livrés devant ta porte en plus !!!!

----------


## Taysa

Acana pour ganja : bah on va vite finir le sac et en changer !!! Elle pete ca pue la mort alors que jamais eu ce souci c'est bien la 1ere fois !

----------


## YenZ

> Acana pour ganja : bah on va vite finir le sac et en changer !!! Elle pete ca pue la mort alors que jamais eu ce souci c'est bien la 1ere fois !


Arf pas supporté dommage, bah il te reste Nutrivet pour espérer la voir maigrir !

*vans :*aucun problème chez moi, comme le dit Muzarègne ne pas dépasser les doses même si ce n'est pas nocif, au pire ça donne un surplus énergétique et risque de selles liquides (voir de poil poisseux chez certains chiens si trop d'oméga 3)

----------


## lealouboy

Oui Acana, je n'ai pas été ravie non plus pour les mêmes raisons... 

En plus, Coyot Boy, atteint de MICI, (je le reprécise pour ceux qui découvrent le post et que ça reste objectif), ne les supportait pas du tout, mais du tout ...

----------


## YenZ

Moi c'est le contraire, ils supportaient bien Acana, mais c'était absolument catastrophique sur Orijen, sont pas chiants nos poilus !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Orijen, j'avais essayé le 70/30 et ça allait pas mal pour mes chiennes  :Smile:  Maintenant, je n'ai pas osé retenter avec les 80/20 vu les commentaires et les retours d'expériences...

----------


## mofo

ni chez moi

mdr !! j'ai répondu au message de vans sur l'huile de saumon, mais je ne le retrouve plus !! je suis douée moi  ::

----------


## Taysa

Bah vu taysa qui supporte bof les nutrivet aussi .... Je sens ca va etre vite resolu ganja repasserait sur orijen balance tampis sur la compo moyenne ou alors un aliment classique tfacon vu qu'elle maigrit pas en fait (zero grames perdus sur la balance) et taysa va retourner sur orjien senior tampis j'ai etais trop stupide de changer alors que ca alait parfaitement

----------


## vans

ok merci 
Je lui en ai donné hier et pas de diarrhée. 
Mais par contre elle s'en super bon de la gueule le saumon  ::

----------


## mofo

> ok merci 
> Je lui en ai donné hier et pas de diarrhée. 
> Mais par contre elle s'en super bon de la gueule le saumon


mdr !! oui moi j'ai de l'huile de saumon nutrivet, elle sent vraiment comme le saumon fumé qu'on achète au magasin, du coût j'ai plus envie d'en manger à force de sentir l'odeur !!!!

----------


## lealouboy

Que pensez vous de l'isio 4 olive ?

J'en donne de temps en temps par cure  ::  En fait, quand j'étais gamine on en donnait au chevaux qui avaient du mal à grossir donc durant ma période BARF, j'utilisais cette huile...
J'ai continué par cure, en étant aux croquettes...

----------


## mofo

vous pensez quoi des nouvelles platinium sans céréales ? quelqu'un a déja commandé ??

----------


## vans

> mdr !! oui moi j'ai de l'huile de saumon nutrivet, elle sent vraiment comme le saumon fumé qu'on achète au magasin, du coût j'ai plus envie d'en manger à force de sentir l'odeur !!!!


J'ai acheté aussi l'huile de saumon de nutrivet. Elle sent "bon" le saumon fumé. Le minou de dehors colle ma chienne pour la renifler. C'est trop marrant. Du coup, je pense que je vais lui en donner aussi  :: 




> Que pensez vous de l'isio 4 olive ?
> 
> J'en donne de temps en temps par cure  En fait, quand j'étais gamine on en donnait au chevaux qui avaient du mal à grossir donc durant ma période BARF, j'utilisais cette huile...
> J'ai continué par cure, en étant aux croquettes...


Je crois que l'huile de saumon est beaucoup mieux qu'isio 4 car elle contient beaucoup plus d'oméga

----------


## lealouboy

Je fais aussi des cures d'huile de saumon  :Smile:

----------


## dogpaw

> Je confirme ce que je viens dire rien ne vaut un peit fournisseur ! Moins cher que zooplus qui en plus livre a domicile suivant vos convenances et vous fais de super cadeaux !! Rien a redire perso mon fournisseur pour rien au monde j'en changerais quitte a perdre 5 par sac m'en fous !




Félicitations, bel état d'esprit Taysa !! ::

----------


## YenZ

> Orijen, j'avais essayé le 70/30 et ça allait pas mal pour mes chiennes  Maintenant, je n'ai pas osé retenter avec les 80/20 vu les commentaires et les retours d'expériences...


Idem sur le 70/30 c'était nickel de chez nickel, mais sur le 80/20 c'était juste horrible (au point que c'était tout le temps liquide et les chiens couinaient non stop tellement ils étaient mal, même avec seulement 25% de la ration, désolé pour les détails), pas sur tous les chiens, mais va savoir pourquoi sur certains ça a été catastrophique... tu as bien fait de ne pas tester avec ton Coyot "déclicat"  ::   :: 




> Bah vu taysa qui supporte bof les nutrivet aussi .... Je sens ca va etre vite resolu ganja repasserait sur orijen balance tampis sur la compo moyenne ou alors un aliment classique tfacon vu qu'elle maigrit pas en fait (zero grames perdus sur la balance) et taysa va retourner sur orjien senior tampis j'ai etais trop stupide de changer alors que ca alait parfaitement


Orijen balance ?  ::   :: 
Ouais  c'est surement le mieux si Nutrivet ne passe pas bcp mieux, josera  balance pour l'une et orijen senior pour l'autre, comme quoi parfois le  mieux est l'ennemi du bien, en voulant mieux faire bah c'est encore  pire !  :: 




> Que pensez vous de l'isio 4 olive ?
> 
> J'en donne de temps en temps par cure  En fait, quand j'étais gamine on en donnait au chevaux qui avaient du mal à grossir donc durant ma période BARF, j'utilisais cette huile...
> J'ai continué par cure, en étant aux croquettes...


Bah vu que tu fais déjà des cures d'huile de saumon je vois pas bien l'intérêt de faire en plus des cures d'isio 4 mais bon pourquoi pas, dans tous les cas ça ne fera pas de mal, perso je reste uniquement à l'huile de saumon, surtout en période de froid et de mue !




> Félicitations, bel état d'esprit Taysa !!


On est plusieurs ici à partager ce point de vue, faire bosser les petites boites plutôt que des grosses multinationales comme zooplus.
D'ailleurs j'ai ajouté le site farrado à la liste et édité les sites où trouver les produits  :: 





> vous pensez quoi des nouvelles platinium sans céréales ? quelqu'un a déja commandé ??


Elles sont pas mal du tout, un peu comme les "agneau" mais sans riz  :: 
odrey13 a déjà commandé, et peut-être commencé, vois avec elle elle te fera un topo.

----------


## Taysa

Ah bah c'est clair que la l'un comme l'autre je suis super decue ! 
Entre taysa qui me casse les bonbons pour descendre toutes les 2h et ganja qui fais des pets de la mort qui pue c'est bon tampis ! 

Et ui josera me suis planter ^^ je tenterais bien le gosbi vet diet c ptet mieux niveau compo quand meme que le balance ?!

----------


## YenZ

Oui c'est mieux que le balance aucun doute, tu peux très bien tester ça avec un apport de viande à côté car 20% de prot elle va se gaver  :: 
Sinon t'as la platinum aussi, certes bcp plus cher, mais très bien et peu riche ! (agneau ou sans céréales)

----------


## Taysa

Pfff ca me saoule ..... Ou je prend une gamme classique, le orijen senior pour elle aussi nan ?! Meme si pas regime au final vu que y'a des chondo pour ses pattes

----------


## YenZ

Oui orijen senior possible aussi pour elle, mais ya peu de chances qu'elle maigrisse même si avec 15% de gras c'est pas énorme, sinon regarde 2 ou 3 pages en arrière, pomku avec qui je discute pas mal a fait maigrir son pillow avec escalope + haricots et moitié croquettes le soir, du coup il a perdu 1 kg (sur 14 kgs) en peu de temps au final  ::

----------


## Taysa

Uais non mais la c'est genetique je crois que malgre le pire des regimes y'a rien a faire :| 
son pere fais 48kg pour 45cm et sa mere dans le meme genre .... La chienne elle peut pas faire 30kg deja elle a perdu 6kg elle etait a 41 avant va falloir que je la stabilise pi voila

----------


## mofo

> A ma connaissance la calcul est : protéines/matière sèche * 100
> 
> Donc la matière sèche est 100 - humidité donc 100 - 18 = 82
> 
> (23/82)*100 = 28% de protéines
> 
> C'est la même chose pour le gras,


mais alors au final lorsque mon chien mange les platinium avec 23% de prot et 11% de gras  le taux est plus important ou il ne mange que 23/11 ?? je comprends rien ::

----------


## YenZ

Sur matière sèche il est plus important, donc plutôt du 28/13.5 environ  ::  (ce qui est très bien pour mofo)
Si tu préfères, pour comparer lorsque tu prends un aliment comme Cotecnica (adulte) par ex, avec 8% d'humidité, le taux affiché de 38/18 sera un peu plus faible si tu veux comparer à taux égal avec les 18% d'humidité de Platinum (je sais pas si j'ai été clair ?  ::  )

----------


## mofo

euh..........  non je comprends rien !!!  pour mofo je dois faire attention tu sais avec son taux de trigly, je lui refait une prise de sang d'ici 4 mois, je dois faire attention au taux de gras donc je pensais que platinium avec 11% ça allait.. au final il absorbe combien de gras avec les platinium ? 11 % ou plus ??

donc krusty je voulais aussi changer pour lui prendre par exemple les platinium sans céréales, le taux est de 14% mais au final le taux de gras qu'il va manger c'est 14 ou + ???

désolé mais déja que je suis nulle en math et en croq aussi !! mdr

----------


## pomku

> Oui orijen senior possible aussi pour elle, mais ya peu de chances qu'elle maigrisse même si avec 15% de gras c'est pas énorme, sinon regarde 2 ou 3 pages en arrière, pomku avec qui je discute pas mal a fait maigrir son pillow avec escalope + haricots et moitié croquettes le soir, du coup il a perdu 1 kg (sur 14 kgs) en peu de temps au final


Coucou !
Petite rectif : depuis ce matin, c'est officiel : mon Pillow a perdu 1,2 kg (il partait de 14,1, et il est aujourd'hui à 12,9 !) !  :Smile: 
Et ce, en deux mois On continue jusqu'à  12,5 kg,  ensuite faut voir avec le véto. 
Le souci c'est que je l'ai toujours appelé mon "Gros Pillow" depuis que je l'ai adopté. 
 Comment je vais l'appeler maintenant ? ::  :: 
Bon, je retourne taffer  ::

----------


## YenZ

Mofo : il absorbe 11% sur 18% d'humidité, ou 13.5% sur matière sèche, dans tous les cas pas de soucis pour son taux de triglycérides  :: 
Krusty idem, 14% ou 17% sur matière sèche, si tu veux absolument le faire maigrir prends lui plutôt celles de Mofo qui sont moins grasses.


Mamie : j'ai bien une idée de nom, "bébé Pillow" pour changer, avec sa bouille de gamin ça lui irait comme un gant !
aller zou file taffer, ça glande, ça glande sur rescue et après ça se plaint d'avoir du taf !  ::  ::   ::

----------


## pomku

> Mamie : j'ai bien une idée de nom, "bébé Pillow" pour changer, avec sa bouille de gamin ça lui irait comme un gant !
> aller zou file taffer, ça glande, ça glande sur rescue et après ça se plaint d'avoir du taf !


T'abuse ! Chuis cramée. A mon âge, c'est inhumain ! J'ai 54 pages à boucler pour lundi matin... ! :: 
Bref. En tt cas, chuis fière de mon Pillow. Il devient tout svelte !  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

C'est moche la vieillesse, que 54 pages à pondre en 48h et déjà dépassée ?  :: 
N'oublie pas de câliner Pipil et Krakou pour moi  :: 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse un article très intéressant ici =) http://www.forumduba.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=10139

Pour ceux qui utilisent Nutrivet Instinct ça peut être à lire  ::  (et pour info rien n'est fait en France ou presque, et à priori il y a eu plusieurs condamnations en justice de la société pour de fausses infos)

----------


## Taysa

Seul la mise en sac est made in france. 
L'huile de saumon sauvage = mensonge (voir topic chats) 
et le reste bah commerages ou non je cherche je cherche

----------


## Taysa

Je savais y'avais anguille sous roche avec nutrivet ca fais un ti moment on gambergait dessus avec un collegue mais la le mec releve tous les points bizarre sur ton lien yenz

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le mec fais une reflexion que je me fais depuis longtemps : bizarre que des groupes tels que royal canin PP etc ne se lancent pas sur le marche du sans cereales ....

----------


## fabrice.boulu

Bonsoir, 

Suite à un précédent post pour Hanoi, femelle berger hollandais de 6 mois, j'ai choisi Nutram Grain Free , et les résultats de selle notamment n'ont pas été concluants malgré une super appétence.
Mais pour etre clair, depuis que je l'ai achete à 2 mois , elle n'a jamais été bien de ce coté là ! L'éleveuse était à l'Acana, j'ai continué pendant 1 mois , puis Taste of the Wild idem , Origen idem en un peu mieux , Nutram grain Free , on est redescendu et ensuite Artemis parce qu'il y avait du riz , je me suis dit que c'était peut-être les sans-céréales qu'elle ne supportait pas ( coté appétence zéro d'ailleurs ), alors là , catastrophe, tout est liquide.
J'ai essayé de la complémenter avec des comprimés d'argile verte mais pas de résultats non plus au bout de 10 jours.

Donc là , elle est de nouveau au Nutram Grain Free, avec ses comprimés.

La chienne est en forme , pleine de vie , mais bien entendu , je n'arrive pas à la faire grossir dans ces conditions : heureusement qu'elle a du poil , autrement on dirait un greyhound !
Le véto a fait une analyse des selles, pas de giardiose , et elle a jour de ses vermifuges.

Avant de passer au RC spécial ou au Virbac du véto , j'aimerai savoir si vous auriez 1 ou 2 références pour les chiens hyper sensibles coté digestion ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Taysa

Pas de sans cereales sur un chiot ..... Pas faute de le repeter regulierement sur ce post ! 
Un gosbi ou autres dans le genre sera bien mieux deja !

----------


## fabrice.boulu

Je veux bien te croire , mais meme si Sam37 m'avait conseillé des "avec" céréales, je ne crois pas avoir lu que les "sans" était déconseillé pour les chiots, sauf les trop protéinées , d'où les changements des Origen ...
Et aujourd'hui Artemis qui est "avec", chez moi donne de très mauvais résultats !

----------


## Taysa

Je ne connais pas artemis donc je ne sais pas, mais orijen n'est pas "trop proteine" il a des taux de mineraux ca/p trop elever pour un chiot de grande race, MAIS si cela convenait pourquoi en changer ?! Alors que maintenant tu ne trouves plus. 

Je pense qu'un gosbi puppy pourrait le faire : 
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/g...-en-15-kg.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Pour ceux qui utilisent Nutrivet Instinct ça peut être à lire  (et pour info rien n'est fait en France ou presque, et à priori il y a eu plusieurs condamnations en justice de la société pour de fausses infos)


Sur le forum que tu as linké un gars dit avoir visité l'usine ...  ::  du coup à part des "on dit" d'un côté ou de l'autre, pas grand chose.
Sinon quelques uns ont l'air outrés par l'article au sujet du sang de volaille, heu je suis désolé mais c'est une excellente matière première pour des carnivores, ça ne me gène pas qu'il y ait du sang comme ingrédient principal dans des croquettes pour chien, au contraire.




Edit : du coup comme j'aime bien fouiner partout j'ai trouvé ça sur le site de la commune de Castelculier :

*Les entreprises de Castelculier*

*Matières premières, chimie et agriculture*

*Alimentation animale (fabrication, gros)*

*Nutriscience (THUILLIEZ)*
Tél. : 05.53.68.06.00
Parc commercial de Siailles 47240 Castelculier
Activité : Alimentation animale (fabrication, gros)

(Nutrivet = location de biens immobiliers, le fabricant d'Aliment est Nutriscience, mais les deux appartiennent à la même personne)


Et sinon sur verif.com :  code APE de l'entreprise = 1092Z / Fabrication d'aliments pour animaux de compagnie 

Je veux bien que ça manque de transparence mais de là à gruger l'INSEE ...


Re-edit - d'ailleurs vu où c'est on pourrait y aller en visite c'est sur la route pour aller à Gramat ...

----------


## Taysa

Les visites ne sont pas autorisées ... Tente quand meme ! Le mec qui dis avoir visiter je le connais, enfin de vue, et bizarrement il ne dis pas comment c'est etc ! Car si il le disait il ne pourrait pas preciser que la production est francaise lol j'ai l'adresse et le nom du producteur espagnol  :Smile:  

mais pour mettre made in france c'est comme la bouffe pour nous suffit qu'un tel % soit fais en france pour que le "made in france" puisse etre appliquer mais en realitee ca en ait pas vraiment

Si t'arrives a rentrer dans l'usine tiens nous au jus

----------


## Taysa

J'en parle dans le topic chat  ::  parceque y'a pas de saumon sauvage en norvege la ou il pretend que l'huile provient ! 
Uniquement en alaska. De plus idem made in france muais .....

----------


## dogpaw

De YenZ : "On est plusieurs ici à partager ce point de vue, faire bosser les petites boites plutôt que des grosses multinationales comme zooplus.
D'ailleurs j'ai ajouté le site farrado à la liste et édité les sites où trouver les produits  :: "



Oui je sais YenZ, je salue cet état d'esprit d'une manière générale   ::  !

----------


## POLKA67

Bon je vais attendre la suite des infos pour NUTRIVET INSTINCT, car mon chien les supporte bien, poids stabilisé alors qu'il est castré et me reste pour 3 mois de nourriture en stock.

Le sang séché de poulet ne me choque pas non plus vu que c'est considéré comme des protéines de bonne qualité.
Par contre  faut-il des céréales ou non c'est un autre débat...

Pour ce qui est de l'usine NUTRIVET même il peut aussi y avoir des sous-traitants en France qui font une partie de la  fabrication.
Nul besoin de mentionner les sous-traitants comme pour toute autre usine non alimentaire.

----------


## siju

> Bon je vais attendre la suite des infos pour NUTRIVET INSTINCT, car mon chien les supporte bien, poids stabilisé alors qu'il est castré et me reste pour 3 mois de nourriture en stock.
> 
> Le sang séché de poulet ne me choque pas non plus vu que c'est considéré comme des protéines de bonne qualité.
> Par contre  faut-il des céréales ou non c'est un autre débat...
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'usine NUTRIVET même il peut aussi y avoir des sous-traitants en France qui font une partie de la  fabrication.
> Nul besoin de mentionner les sous-traitants comme pour toute autre usine non alimentaire.


+1 mais si ce n'est plus Nutrivet, je vais leur donner quoi ???? Je suis allée voir les Platinum mais oupssss ... avec 4 (gros) chiens, ça fait cher !

----------


## Taysa

Qu'il soit sous traiter une partie en france oki. 

Mais la TOUT est produit en espagne et il est marquer made in france juste car on y fais l'ensachage c'est juste prendre les gens pour des lanternes !

----------


## YenZ

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Suite à un précédent post pour Hanoi, femelle berger hollandais de 6  mois, j'ai choisi Nutram Grain Free , et les résultats de selle  notamment n'ont pas été concluants malgré une super appétence.
> Mais pour etre clair, depuis que je l'ai achete à 2 mois , elle n'a  jamais été bien de ce coté là ! L'éleveuse était à l'Acana, j'ai  continué pendant 1 mois , puis Taste of the Wild idem , Origen idem en  un peu mieux , Nutram grain Free , on est redescendu et ensuite Artemis  parce qu'il y avait du riz , je me suis dit que c'était peut-être les  sans-céréales qu'elle ne supportait pas ( coté appétence zéro d'ailleurs  ), alors là , catastrophe, tout est liquide.
> J'ai essayé de la complémenter avec des comprimés d'argile verte mais pas de résultats non plus au bout de 10 jours.
> 
> Donc là , elle est de nouveau au Nutram Grain Free, avec ses comprimés.
> 
> La chienne est en forme , pleine de vie , mais bien entendu , je  n'arrive pas à la faire grossir dans ces conditions : heureusement  qu'elle a du poil , autrement on dirait un greyhound !
> ...


Si ta chienne est fragile teste plutôt Cotecnica grain free puppy avec un petit paquet de 3 kgs pour commencer.
Le  fait de changer à tout bout de champ pour ton chiot n'est franchement  pas conseillé si ce n'est le dérégler encore plus, 5 marques en 4 mois  c'est vraiment abusé, si malgré Cotecnica les selles ne sont toujours  pas bonnes alors vas voir ton véto, et surtout choisis une alimentation à  base de poisson et hypoallergénique si possible.
Es-tu sur de donner les bonnes doses pour que ton chiot parte en diarrhée comme ça systématiquement ?

Gosbi chiots perso je suis pas très fan, surtout à cause du fait que ce soit très très gras, mais bon tu ne perds à tester au pire.




> Pas de sans cereales sur un chiot ..... Pas faute de le repeter regulierement sur ce post ! 
> Un gosbi ou autres dans le genre sera bien mieux deja !


Pas forcément, tout dépend quel sans céréales.




> Je veux bien te croire , mais meme si Sam37  m'avait conseillé des "avec" céréales, je ne crois pas avoir lu que les  "sans" était déconseillé pour les chiots, sauf les trop protéinées ,  d'où les changements des Origen ...
> Et aujourd'hui Artemis qui est "avec", chez moi donne de très mauvais résultats !


Sur les chiots de grande race parfois non conseillé car tendance à les faire pousser trop vite.




> Sur le forum que tu as linké un gars dit avoir visité l'usine ...  du coup à part des "on dit" d'un côté ou de l'autre, pas grand chose.
> Sinon quelques uns ont l'air outrés par l'article au sujet du sang de  volaille, heu je suis désolé mais c'est une excellente matière première  pour des carnivores, ça ne me gène pas qu'il y ait du sang comme  ingrédient principal dans des croquettes pour chien, au contraire.
> 
> Edit : du coup comme j'aime bien fouiner partout j'ai trouvé ça sur le site de la commune de Castelculier :
> 
> *Les entreprises de Castelculier*
> 
> *Matières premières, chimie et agriculture*
> 
> ...


Perso  ce que je sais sur Nutrivet c'est juste que personne n'a pu visiter  leur usine à Agen, je ne remets absolument pas en cause l'existence de  leur usine dont je sais où elle se trouve, mais très étonnant quand même  qu'ils n'autorisent personne à la visiter.

Et, à priori, étant  donné que la marque a déjà été condamnée suite à de fausses infos, ça ne  laisse rien présager de bon en terme de confiance.
Tout comme la  fabrication en Espagne ce qui est très étonnant pour une entreprise qui  sa vante de faire du "made in France" et qui l'utilise bcp comme  argument marketing et/ou de qualité vis à vis de l'étranger !




> Pour dire d'un produit qu'il est Made in france.
> Il suffit que la finalité ait subit la derniere transformation en france.
> Donc meme si ils fabriquent entierement leurs croquettes a l'autre bout du monde, si l'emballage se fait zn france cest bon
> 
> Cest un peu comme le saucisson corse du terroir : la viande vient des  pays de l'est, mais il est transformé sur place sonc ils ont droit a  l'appelation produit du terroir ... alors que par logique ca devrait  etre du cochon corse pour cela ...
> 
> 
> M'enfin de toute facon je n'achete pas nutrivet il n'y a pas de petit cobditionnement
> 
> ...


C'est  exactement ce que je disais à Taysa avec la comparaison pour la  charcuterie Corse, pour l'huile Taysa dit ça car à priori pas de saumons  sauvages en Norvège (perso j'en sais rien ça me semble bizarre) du coup  l'huile ne serait pas QUE de saumon sauvage comme indiqué.
Pour  l'huile je pense qu'elle est vraiment bonne vu sa couleur, une huile de  saumon sauvage est fluo alors que l'huile de saumon d'élevage non.




> je viens de rzgarder arden grange sur zooplus cest moi ou cest bof ?


Ça dépend des gammes, mais dans l'ensemble moyen.

----------


## dogpaw

> Perso  ce que je sais sur Nutrivet c'est juste que personne n'a pu visiter  leur usine à Agen, je ne remets absolument pas en cause l'existence de  leur usine dont je sais où elle se trouve, mais très étonnant quand même  qu'ils n'autorisent personne à la visiter.
> 
> Et, à priori, étant  donné que la marque a déjà été condamnée suite à de fausses infos, ça ne  laisse rien présager de bon en terme de confiance.
> Tout comme la  fabrication en Espagne ce qui est très étonnant pour une entreprise qui  sa vante de faire du "made in France" et qui l'utilise bcp comme  argument marketing et/ou de qualité vis à vis de l'étranger !



+++1 tout à fait d'accord, quand on a rien à se reprocher, il n'y a aucune raison de tout planquer, ce serait au contraire, il me semble, un bon coup marketing de démontrer qu'ils disent vrai, mais voilà justement....

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu sais que quand tu vas visiter l'usine RC (pas possible pour un particulier), on t'envoie des consignes strictes, pas le droit de prendre de photos, on te montre de loin pour pas que tu divulgues leurs secrets de fabrication ...  ::  .

----------


## Taysa

Ah bon ? Je suis passais devant vers montpellier / cap d'agde c'est quand meme de sacrés batiments en comparaison de nutrivet

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ils nous ont dit combien de tonnes ils fabriquent par an c'est juste monstrueux (mais j'ai oublié  ::  )  entre les douze mille références différentes et la position de leader quasi dans le monde entier, c'est carrément pas la même échelle ^^ . Si je me souviens bien ils n'ont que 4 extrudeuses il me semble, bon après c'est de gros monstres, un peu.
Après si Nutrivet n'ont qu'une seule usine et qu'elle est toute minuscule forcément c'est pas très possible.

Mois perso je m'en fiche que ce soit fait en France ou Espagne, ce que je ne veux pas c'est une croquette qui vient de l'autre bout de la planète (HELLOOOO bilan carbone ...). Mais c'est surtout une question de principe, c'est malsain de gruger par principe.

----------


## Poska

Désolée de changer de sujet...
J'ai un soucis avec mamie IRC, qui est donc aux croq rénales. Elle avait beaucoup maigri à cause de l'irc, là en moins de 2 mois avec les nouvelles croquettes elle a gonflé de façon assez impressionnante! Ce qui n'est pas bon du tout pour son arthrose, et je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de préserver ses reins avec une alimentation spéciale si je dois augmenter ses anti inflammatoires en parallèle  ::   Je respecte pourtant au gramme près la ration conseillée pour chien peu actif.
Donc question bête, je peux réduire la ration ou non? j'hésite parce qu'il n'y déjà rien à manger dans ces croquettes...
A terme je passerais à la ration ménagère qu'on ma conseillé, mais pour l'instant on n'a plus de congélo ni de frigo donc c'est un peu compliqué  ::

----------


## Taysa

Les haricots ca marcherait pas pour elle ? 

Perso moi cela me gene pas trop que ce soit espagne ou france, c'est le fait de mentir et apparament il mentirait aussi sur les compositions ... Le fabricant espagnole l'a deja attraper plusieurs fois pour avoir indiquer de mauvaises compos sur les sacs mais le francais nutrivet continue ... 

Pour ma part j'en reprendrais pas taysa est en dhiarree avec .....

----------


## POLKA67

La  loi autorise probablement  "fabriqué en France" si une des étapes de la transformation se fait en France.

----------


## Taysa

On le dis deja plus haut .... Rien que le fait de mettre en sac en france permet le "made in france" mais c'est prendre les gens pour des cons desole !

----------


## POLKA67

Voilà ce qui est mentionné sur leur site :

"NUTRIVET, c'est également la garantie d'un aliment complet et équilibré soigneusement élaboré à partir de matière première de qualité (100% naturelle et sans farine animale) *sélectionnées exclusivement en Europe* pour offrir à nos animaux santé et équilibre."

----------


## sam37

Oui, donc ça veut dire que tout n'y est pas exclusivement français...

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais sur les sacs c'est ecris en gros MADE IN FRANCE avec le drapeau punaise on sait quand meme ce qu'on dis et pourquoi on les soupconne de mentir ... Ce monsieur a etait condamner a multiples reprises c'est pas pour rien ! 
Si meme l'espagnol dis qu'il ment sur les etiquettes y'a quand meme du souci a se faire !!!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Condamné pour quoi exactement, tu aurais plus de détails ? Je ne trouve rien sans plus de précision.

@ Poska : le problème c'est que les aliments IRC sont déjà tellement bas en protéines, si tu minimises la ration ta pauvre chienne va être bien bien carencée. Sinon tu peux baisser la ration mais rajouter du blanc d'oeuf cuit.

----------


## Taysa

Mensonges sur les etiquettes et la provenance. Et d'autres trucs mais on fouine on fouine pour en savoir plus et des details surtout.

----------


## Poska

> @ Poska : le problème c'est que les aliments IRC sont déjà tellement bas en protéines, si tu minimises la ration ta pauvre chienne va être bien bien carencée. Sinon tu peux baisser la ration mais rajouter du blanc d'oeuf cuit.


C'est bien ce dont j'avais peur... Je vais essayer le coup du blanc d'oeuf pour compenser, merci  ::

----------


## POLKA67

> Mensonges sur les etiquettes et la provenance. Et d'autres trucs mais on fouine on fouine pour en savoir plus et des details surtout.


Ok on attend la suite alors.
Sur mes paquets chiens et chats à priori pas de "MADE IN FRANCE" d'inscrit sur les paquets mais au bas du dos des paquets un tout petit drapeau français à côté de Customer service.

----------


## sam37

Je ne sais pas si ça existe toujours, mais dans un autre secteur, la viande, il y a des choses similaires. En France naissait des veaux. La plupart sont envoyés en Italie et revenaient en France adulte, pour etre abbatut! Et la viande etait made in France! Or entre temps, il a passé pas mal de mois or des frontieres! 
Pour moi, le made in France doit etre quelque chose qui est suivit de A à Z en France...

----------


## mofo

je viens de voir sur le nouveau site de platinium que c'est un aliment prenium ???   c'est quoi exactement la différence entre prenium et super prenium ???

je ne vois plus non plus la mention sans ogm, j'étais certaine de l'avoir vu avant ??

----------


## loup-blanc

> je viens de voir sur le nouveau site de platinium que c'est un aliment prenium ???   c'est quoi exactement la différence entre prenium et super prenium ???
> 
> je ne vois plus non plus la mention sans ogm, j'étais certaine de l'avoir vu avant ??


Ce sont juste des noms pour attirer la clientèle en se disant que c'est mieux.

Mais j'ai regardé sur le net, c'est une bonne alimentation qui contient des extraits de moule verte !

----------


## mofo

> Ce sont juste des noms pour attirer la clientèle en se disant que c'est mieux.
> 
> Mais j'ai regardé sur le net, c'est une bonne alimentation qui contient des extraits de moule verte !


tiens tiens un revenant !!! mdr !!!

je crois qu'il y a quand meme une signification pour prenium et super prenium

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ce sont uniquement des appellations commerciales (donc pas de cahier des charges, pas de vérification, ce n'est pas un label) mais il est "communément admis" que premium = digestibilité supérieure à 80 % (en dessous c'est standard). Pour super premium je sais pas.

----------


## KiaS

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de lire un maximum... J'avais pris des orijen chiot pour mon chien de 8/9 mois. C'est un petit chien, de 6,5 kg, à taille adulte bien sûr. Bref j'ai découvert que le mieux serait d'arrêter les orijen si j'ai bien compris, pour le moment.

Il vomit assez souvent. Je ne sais pas si c'est à cause des croquettes ou parce qu'il arrive toujours à manger n'importe quoi à l'extérieur, ou parce qu'il vient de faire le fou. 

Vous conseillez quoi pour lui, un type croisé papillon, jeune, moins d'un an? 

Merci!

----------


## YenZ

> je viens de voir sur le nouveau site de platinium que c'est un aliment prenium ???   c'est quoi exactement la différence entre prenium et super prenium ???
> 
> je ne vois plus non plus la mention sans ogm, j'étais certaine de l'avoir vu avant ??


C'est uniquement marketing, certains se vantent d'être prenium, super prenium, voir ultra prenium mais en réalité faut se fier à la compo, aujourd'hui tout le monde ou presque se dit prenium et pourtant on y trouve souvent bcp de daubes...

Souvent les meilleurs ne se vantent de rien du tout (Orijen, Acana TOTW, Farrado, Cotecnica, etc...), comme le dit Muzarègne vu qu'il n'y a pas de label du coup ce sont des appellations un peu sans fondements au final...

Quant au "sans ogm" chez Platinum tu as du le voir sur le maïs que contient la gamme poulet, il est précisé qu'il est sans ogm.




> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai essayé de lire un maximum... J'avais pris des orijen chiot pour mon chien de 8/9 mois. C'est un petit chien, de 6,5 kg, à taille adulte bien sûr. Bref j'ai découvert que le mieux serait d'arrêter les orijen si j'ai bien compris, pour le moment.
> 
> Il vomit assez souvent. Je ne sais pas si c'est à cause des croquettes ou parce qu'il arrive toujours à manger n'importe quoi à l'extérieur, ou parce qu'il vient de faire le fou. 
> 
> Vous conseillez quoi pour lui, un type croisé papillon, jeune, moins d'un an? 
> 
> Merci!


Si Orijen marche bien aucune raison d'arrêter, si ce n'est le risque de ruptures, par contre faudrait savoir si ce sont les croquettes qui le font vomir ou pas, et à quelle fréquence il vomit ? (est-ce que tu lui donnes à manger avant qu'il se dépense ? ça peut expliquer les vomissements, ne jamais donner à manger avant de le faire se dépenser)

Vu son âge tu peux très bien le passer à la gamme adulte (poulet, fish ou red) dès maintenant, sinon si tu veux changer tu peux prendre Cotecnica Maxima grain free adulte (les croquettes sont bcp plus grosses), dispo sur lacompagniedescroquettes et nourricommelanature.

----------


## KiaS

J'essaie de ne pas lui donner à manger avant qu'il ne se dépense mais il est jeune, très foufou forcément, et joue beaucoup avec le chat donc difficile de prévoir les moments. Pour la fréquence ça dépend mais au moins une fois par semaine je dirais. Parfois deux jours d'affilée, parfois plus rien pendant une semaine.

Comme justement je ne sais pas trop si c'est lié, je voulais peut être essayer autre chose, pour voir si il y avait une différence.

Merci des conseils.

----------


## KiaS

Les Maxima adultes ne seront pas trop grosses du coup pour un petit chien?

----------


## YenZ

Ma chienne jack russel de 6 kgs les mange, et c'est un petit format !
Au pire en cas de problèmes tu les casses et/ou les humidifie pour que ce soit plus facile à manger, commence par un sac de 3kgs pour tester et voir appétence, selles... avant de prendre éventuellement plus gros (14 kgs)

----------


## KiaS

Super, merci c'est le même gabarit.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Les Maxima adultes ne seront pas trop grosses du coup pour un petit chien?


ma chienne de 3,2kg les mange (bon à la base elle barfe donc elle est bien musclée de la gueule^^) et idem pour mon chien de 6,2kg.

je suis la seule à avoir des nausées en respirant les maxima cotecnica? idem pour purizon! nutrivet instinct ne me faisait pas cet effet...

----------


## KiaS

> ma chienne de 3,2kg les mange (bon à la base elle barfe donc elle est bien musclée de la gueule^^) et idem pour mon chien de 6,2kg.
> 
> je suis la seule à avoir des nausées en respirant les maxima cotecnica? idem pour purizon! nutrivet instinct ne me faisait pas cet effet...


Merci pour cette confirmation. 
Pour la nausée, je peux pas aider pour l'instant.

----------


## vans

> Question haleine et plaque dentaire :
> 
> Le mieux cest les gouttes plaqueoff ou la poudre ? merci


plaque off existe en goutte ?  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ui meme question jamais vu le plaqu off en gouttes

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais le fortan tu le frottes sur les gencives / dents donc c'est legerement different

----------


## m.b.

> pardon jai oublié les gouttes cest fortan.
> 
> le mieux cest quoi ? Sachant que le brossage des dents joubli ici lol


C'est pas possible pour toi de lui donner des os ?

----------


## didou47

> J'en parle dans le topic chat  parceque y'a pas de saumon sauvage en norvege la ou il pretend que l'huile provient ! 
> Uniquement en alaska. De plus idem made in france muais .....


j'aimerai bien savoir comment tu peux affirmer ça, alors qu'il suffit de regarder sur Wikipedia pour voir que la Norvège est l'un des seuls pays où les stocks de saumon sauvage arrivent à se reconstituer. 


Aire de répartition du saumon atlantique sauvage (y en a même dans les rivières françaises hein).

Pour l'usine ma mère demandera la prochaine fois qu'elle y va, si elle peut visiter.

----------


## Taysa

Je ne l'affime pas justement on s'interroge, wikipedia n'est pas une source fiable malheureusement par contre si y'en a d'autres je suis preneuse  ::  

L'usine est interdite aux visiteurs mais si elle y arrive tant mieux.

----------


## didou47

Non mais cherche sur tous les sites parlant du saumon atlantique, c'est marqué partout, et la carte ne vient pas de wikipedia.

----------


## Taysa

Huile nutrivet : 

"Huile de saumon sauvage Nutrivet idéale comme complément nutritionnel pour chien et chat - 100 % à base de saumon norvégien et écossais - Made in France

L'huile de saumon sauvage est une huile sélectionnée de source naturelle. Ce produit a été purifié et fractionné avec le plus grand soin pour répondre au mieux aux besoins nutritionnels des chiens et des chats.


L'huile de saumon sauvage est obtenue à partir de saumons pêchés durant la saison froide dans l'océan Atlantique."

Je sais pas moi y'a un truc qui me tilt qui ne va pas

----------


## didou47

Une autre si tu veux:
http://www.aquamaps.org/receive.php

----------


## Taysa

Vendu a un tel prix en plus en plus c'est vraiment louche !

----------


## didou47

> Vendu a un tel prix en plus en plus c'est vraiment louche !


si l'huile est produite avec les déchets de la consommation humaine (j'en sais rien hein, je sais pas comment c'est fait, mais ça m'étonnerait pas vu que ça doit être produit avec le gras et c'est pas ce qu'on mange), le prix est forcément plus bas.

----------


## Taysa

Dans ce cas toutes les huiles de sauvages devraient etre en concurrence ce qui n'est pas le cas ! 19.90€ le litre de sauvage c'est le prix de l'huile de saumon d'elevage  ::  

Enfin bref ca ne dissoud pas mes doutes ^^ et je ne suis pas la seule a en avoir donc on verra bien ce qu'il en ressortira apres "enquete"  ::

----------


## didou47

A priori c'est bien de l'huile extraite de sous produits de saumon:
http://www.bibliomer.com/consult.php?ID=2005-2955
http://www.jle.com/fr/revues/agro_bi...ier=images.htm

Si je cherche d'autres huiles de saumon sauvage, elles sont toutes dans un prix similaire au litre (entre 25 et 30 euros).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans ce cas toutes les huiles de sauvages devraient etre en concurrence ce qui n'est pas le cas ! 19.90€ le litre de sauvage c'est le prix de l'huile de saumon d'elevage  
> 
> Enfin bref ca ne dissoud pas mes doutes ^^ et je ne suis pas la seule a en avoir donc on verra bien ce qu'il en ressortira apres "enquete"


euh c'est 25 euros le litre en prix public.

----------


## Taysa

19.90€ sur zooplus.fr 

nan mais cherche pas y'a pas que l'huile de saumon ou il y a mensonge, tu pourras me sortir tous les arguments que tu veux moi j'en ai d'autres de sources fiables de personnes bossant avec nutrivet qui font que pour moi y'a anguille sous roche. C'est tout  :Smile:  
maintenant chacun en pense ce qu'il veut moi je me suis fais mon avis sur la marque et ca en changera pas comme ca !

----------


## didou47

Oh mais je cherche pas à te convaincre je cherche juste à dire qu'il ne faut pas asséner tout et n'importe quoi (tu l'as affirmé au moins plusieurs fois que oui, il n'y a pas de saumon sauvage en Norvège, et à plusieurs reprises, ne me dit pas le contraire, c'est faux, c'est tout). Je crois que j'ai le droit de m'exprimer aussi dans ce topic, non?  :: 

Après, mon chien mange des Instincts depuis plus de 2 ans, et j'en ai essayé des croquettes diverses et variées, c'est les seules qui font 
1/ qu'il n'a pas la chiasse en permanence
2/ qu'il n'a plus de hot spot
3/ qu'il mange en moindre quantité pour le même poids de forme.

Maintenant, quand bien même elles sont produites en Espagne, je m'en fous un peu comme de ma dernière chemise, l'usine est à côté de chez ma mère, du moins, c'est là qu'elles les achète, ça fait bien bosser des gens du coin (en partie au minimum) et j'espère que tu fais autant attention à tous les produits que tu achètes au supermarché, voir s'ils ne te mentent pas sur la fabrication de ce que tu manges, parce que là en tous cas tu y mets une ardeur folle.

----------


## Taysa

Euh si tu aimes te faire mentir sur la contenance des produits que tu achetes c'est TON probleme. D'autres ont aussi le droit de savoir de ce qu'il en ait libre a chacun apres de faire son choix ! Libre arbitre tu connais ?! Tu veux donnais nutrivet bah tant mieux c'est ton choix oulah qu'est ce que tu me prends la tete la je te dis pour le saumon je n'affime pas je m'interroge d'ailleurs cet argument du saumon non present en norvege et uniquement en alaska ne vient pas de moi mais d'autres fournisseurs d'huile de saumon justement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour ma part ON informe, car je ne suis pas la seule a chercher des infos, si il a etait condamner c'est pas pour rien OKI ! 
Maintenant tu fais bien ce que tu veux je ne dis pas ici : n'acheter pas nutriver mais plutot nous avons eu des infos sur la marque qui sont tel ou tel. 

On est sur un forum public ne crois pas qu'on va tous deballer ici!

----------


## Taysa

Le sujet est aborder par d'autres personnes (voir lien de YenZ) c'est pas pour rien !

----------


## didou47

> J'en parle dans le topic chat  parceque y'a pas de saumon sauvage en norvege la ou il pretend que l'huile provient ! 
> Uniquement en alaska. De plus idem made in france muais .....


Mais non tu n'affirmes pas à part ça... C'est une interrogation le "!" ?

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils n'étaient blancs comme neiges ou rien de ce style, je te dis juste qu'il y a du saumon en norvège et que sur mon chien, je suis contente de ces croquettes.
Et si c'est d'autres fournisseurs d'huile de saumon qui font courir cette rumeur, c'est encore pire, super source!
5 minutes de recherche google (ah oui pardon, j'ai aussi cherché en anglais, y a plus de lien, c'est peut-être pas dans tes possibilités) et j'avais 10 cartes ou liens expliquant la provenance du saumon sauvage... Ca fait des semaines que tu le répètes, t'as pas eu le temps de chercher depuis?

Quant au reste, j'ai bien lu tout ce que vous avez écrit, ça fait même des jours que je vous lis, j'avais pas posté jusque là, mais y a un moment où ça suffit. Je ne me fais pas prendre pour une débile, je sais d'où viennent les sacs de croquettes, ça me suffit. 
Maintenant, je te dis juste que j'espère que tu as vérifié que toutes les marques que tu/vous citez, qui viennent du pays X ou Y, sont bien produites dans ce pays là, comme tu le fais avec Nutrivet.

----------


## Taysa

Nan mais y'a pas que la provenance enfin bref tu as raison.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu m'excuseras cela ne fais pas partie de mes possibilitees de chercher d'ou vient le poisson nan je prefere chercher ce qu'il y a reellement dans le sac de croquettes que je donne a mes animaux. Tu m'excuseras de vouloir le meilleur pour eux ! 

Sur ce !

----------


## Taysa

Mais il est vrai pardon qu'on va allez pecher du saumon sauvage pour des chiens / chats alors qu'on ne le fais meme pas pour l'homme qui serait un marche bien plus grand ! 

Wikipedia : 
Même si les captures ont diminué, les stocks sauvages n'arrivent pas à se reconstituer, excepté en Norvège, Écosse, Islande et Irlande. Aujourd'hui, 99 % des saumons de l'Atlantique dégustés dans le monde proviennent de l'aquaculture, dont la production a été multipliée par 300 depuis 1980.

Notre-planete.com : 
Inutile de chercher du saumon sauvage de Norvège sur les étals des poissonneries : c'est devenu une denrée de luxe, qui n'est pas exportée et réservée à quelques privilégiés. Par contre, le saumon d'élevage a pris la relève depuis plus de 40 ans ! En 2009, la Norvège a produit 860 000 tonnes de saumons d'élevage, et la production 2010 est estimée à 920 000 tonnes. Avec 58 % de la production mondiale, la Norvège s'impose comme le pays leader sur ce marché !

----------


## YenZ

> je suis la seule à avoir des nausées en respirant les maxima cotecnica? idem pour purizon! nutrivet instinct ne me faisait pas cet effet...


Perso ça me repousse absolument pas Cotecnica, Purizon j'sais pas car non testé, et Nutrivet non plus !
Mais l'odeur d'orijen poulet, et surtout le red, est bcp plus forte et plus dérangeante à mon avis...

En même temps ça ne m'étonne pas car Nutrivet est, d'après ce que j'ai lu, bcp moins fort en odeur/appétence (chiens ou chats), du coup ça dérange moins que d'autres marques !





> Question haleine et plaque dentaire :
> 
> Le mieux cest les gouttes plaqueoff ou la poudre ? merci


Aucune idée, en mêm temps logiquement c'est la même molécule, donc même effets, ya d'autres prduits comme Prozym ou c'est exactement pareil, mais en terme d'efficacité j'sais pas... perso je prenais la poudre !





> Vendu a un tel prix en plus en plus c'est vraiment louche !


Oui et non, c'est 25/l prix public conseillé, donc au final pas bcp moins que Grizzly ou Decisiv' Diet (quoi que, généralement aux alentours de 30/L minimum, jusqu'à 40), autant sur les croquettes j'ai quelques doutes, autant sur l'huile comme je te l'avais déjà dit la couleur me donne déjà une bonne indication, et je pense vraiment que c'est de l'huile de saumon sauvage, après rien ne dit qu'elle n'est peut-être pas coupée avec autre chose, mais elle est meilleure (odeur, aspect, résultats) que celle que j'avais acheté chez NCLN.

Bon sinon vous allez pas vous battre pour une histoire d'huile non ?  :: 
Nutrivet reste une bonne marque, leur gamme instinct un produit très honnête dans l'ensemble, après certes ya quelques doutes sur certains points, dont l'utilisation du "made in france" alors que ce n'est à priori pas tout à fait ça, mais libre à chacun de faire comme il le sent  ::

----------


## didou47

> Mais il est vrai pardon qu'on va allez pecher du saumon sauvage pour des chiens / chats alors qu'on ne le fais meme pas pour l'homme qui serait un marche bien plus grand ! 
> 
> Wikipedia : 
> Même si les captures ont diminué, les stocks sauvages n'arrivent pas à se reconstituer, excepté en Norvège, Écosse, Islande et Irlande. Aujourd'hui, 99 % des saumons de l'Atlantique dégustés dans le monde proviennent de l'aquaculture, dont la production a été multipliée par 300 depuis 1980.
> 
> Notre-planete.com : 
> Inutile de chercher du saumon sauvage de Norvège sur les étals des poissonneries : c'est devenu une denrée de luxe, qui n'est pas exportée et réservée à quelques privilégiés. Par contre, le saumon d'élevage a pris la relève depuis plus de 40 ans ! En 2009, la Norvège a produit 860 000 tonnes de saumons d'élevage, et la production 2010 est estimée à 920 000 tonnes. Avec 58 % de la production mondiale, la Norvège s'impose comme le pays leader sur ce marché !


90 % des populations sauvages de saumon « en bonne santé » est concentré dans quatre pays seulement : lÉcosse, lIrlande, lIslande et la Norvège. En dehors de ces quatre pays, létat de lespèce à léchelle mondiale apparaît problématique (WWF, 2001).
http://www.saumon-sauvage.org/les-activites-humaines-responsable-du-declin

*Une fantastique saison de pêche au saumon sauvage vient de commencer
http://www.norvege-fr.com/actualite_norvege.php?id=1913*

*Pêche de saumons atlantique : Quelques dizaines en France, des milliers en Ecosse, 265.528 en Baltique...
*http://aquaculture-aquablog.blogspot...ue-france.html

Désolée pour les mises en page pourries.

Si tu cherches saumon sauvage de norvège, tu vas trouver des dizaines de sites qui en vendent (pour humain hein ^^). Après, j'ai pas vérifié non plus si c'était vraiment du sauvage mais là, je pense que c'est suffisamment important pour que la répression des fraudes veille  :: 


Et oui par contre je pense bien que l'huile est produite avec les résidus de l'alimentation humaine, ça je crois pas une seule seconde qu'on lève les filets du saumon pour la fabriquer hein  ::

----------


## m.b.

Xaros : c'est dommage, j'ai été tellement surprise du résultat que je conseille à tout le monde les os maintenant ! 
Moi ils mangent n'importe quoi mais les vrais os aux jambon ca sent assez fort donc j'aurai pensé que les chiens étaient tous tentés.

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais attention tous les chiens ne digerent pas les os. 

Taysa qui mange n'importe quel conneries/friandises  sans soucis si tu lui donnes un os frais elle est toujours malade !

----------


## morangie

Bonjour,
J'aurai besoin de vos lumières. Connaissez-vous le nom de cette croquette?
La compo a l'air vraiment intéressante sur le site : http://www.collie-online.com/colley/...omposition.php
Je vous mets le descriptif en copié-collé: (merci d'avance pour vos réponses)
*Aliment Adulte*
Viande  fraîche de poulet (25 %), viande de poulet déshydratée (17 %), saumon  fraîchement pêché (10 %), viande de dinde déshydratée (7 %), hareng  déshydraté (7 %), pommes de terre rouges vapeur, petits pois, patates  douces, viande fraîche de dinde (3%), oeuf complet                              (3%), foie de volaille (2%), corégone  fraîchement pêché (2%), sandre fraîchment pêché (2%), alfalfa sèchés au  soleil, fibres de petits pois, graisse de volaille (2%), plantes  marines, courge, racine de chicorée, carottes, épinards, betteraves,  pommes, canneberges, cassis, racines de réglisse,                              racines d'angélique, fenugrec, souci  officinal, graines de fenouil, feuilles de menthe, fleurs de camomille,  pissenlit, sarriette, romarin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus  faecium. Sans conservateur artificiel, seulement de la vitamine E  d'orignie naturelle.

*Ingrédients - Analyse - Vitamines*
Analyse moyenne
                            Protéines brutes (min.) 38.0% 
                            Matières grasses brutes (min.) 17.0% 
                            Fibres brutes (max.) 3.0% 
                            Humidité (max.) 10.0% 
                            Calcium (min./max.) 1.4% / 1.6% 
                            Phosphore (min./max.) 1.2% / 1.4% 
                            Acides gras oméga 6 (min.) 3.0% 
                            Acides gras oméga-3(min.) 1.1% 
                            DHA (min.) 0.6% 
                            EPA (min.) 0.3% 
                            AA (min.) 0.16% 
                            Glucides(max.) 25% 
                            Cendres ( (max.) 7.5% 
                            Taurine (min.) 0.35% 
                            Glucosamine (min.) 1400 mg/kg 
                            Chondroïtine (min.) 1000 mg/kg 
                            Microorganisme (min.) 120M cfu/kg 
Vitamines:
                            Vitamine A 15 kIU/kg 
                            Vitamine D3 2 kIU/kg 
                            Vitamine E 400 IU/kg 
                            Vitamine B1 0.9 mg/kg 
                            Vitamine B12 0.5 mg/kg 
                            Thiamine 50mg/kg 
                            Riboflavine 45 mg/kg 
                            Niacine 450 mg/kg 
                            Acide pantothénique (B5) 50 mg/kg 
                            Pyridoxine (B6) 38 mg/kg 
                            Biotine 1 mg/kg 
                            Acide folique 5.2 mg/kg 
                            Choline 2700 mg/kg 
                            Acide ascorbique 55 mg/kg 
                            Bêta-carotène 0.44 mg/kg 

*Commentaire*
Les  5 premiers ingrédients sont des protéines animales. Aucune céréale et  les conservateurs sont naturels. La fiche analytique est extrêmement  détaillée. Le seul aliment de notre analyse qui ne perd aucune étoile.



Sinon, j'hésite entre les Brit care saumon et les Acana Pacifica. 
J'avais sélectionné les Gosbi lamb&rice mais le rapport Ca/Ph est trop élevé. (1,9)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Google me dit orijen adulte !

----------


## pomku

> J'avais sélectionné les Gosbi lamb&rice mais le rapport Ca/Ph est trop élevé. (1,9)


Le rapport Calcium/Phosphore de Gosbi Lamb & Rice n'est pas de 1,9 mais de 1,25, soit un rapport tout à fait correct.
(CALCIUM   1.5 %/  PHOSPHORE  1.2 %)

----------


## morangie

> Le rapport Calcium/Phosphore de Gosbi Lamb & Rice n'est pas de 1,9 mais de 1,25, soit un rapport tout à fait correct.
> (CALCIUM   1.5 %/  PHOSPHORE  1.2 %)


Le problème, c'est que les pourcentages de Ca et de Ph sont différents sur les 2 sites qui les vendent:
Sur La compagnie des croquettes : Ca/Ph = 1,9 (Ca=1,9% et Ph=1%)
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/g...-and-rice.html
Sur Nourrir comme la nature : Ca/Ph=1,25 (Ca=1,5% et Ph=1,2%)
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...107ma27m3.html

1,25 c'est très bien mais 1,9 vraiment trop!
Donc, quel est le bon pourcentage?

----------


## YenZ

Celui sur NCLN qui est l'importateur !

----------


## morangie

Ok merci  :: 
Et en qualité, par rapport aux Orijen?

----------


## YenZ

Ce sont 2 produits différents, 1 avec riz, pas trop riche et moins cher, l'autre sans céréales, cher et très haut de gamme, pas forcément supporté par tous les chiens et souvent en rupture !

----------


## morangie

Et quels sont les résultats à plus long terme avec les croquettes GOSBI Lamb&Rice? (au niveau digestif, du poil...)
J'aimerai avoir l'avis de personnes les donnant depuis plusieurs mois.
Merci d'avance ::

----------


## Taysa

Lealouboy en parle plus haut, elle en donne a ses chiens dont un hyper difficile et malade et tout se passe super bien ! Pour conseiller le gosbi a des "clients" ils en sont tous tres satisfaits  ::

----------


## pomku

> Et quels sont les résultats à plus long terme avec les croquettes GOSBI Lamb&Rice? (au niveau digestif, du poil...)
> J'aimerai avoir l'avis de personnes les donnant depuis plusieurs mois.
> Merci d'avance


Absolument parfait ! Krakou en mange depuis plus d'un an : le poil, c'est du velours, les  selles sont parfaites, plus de saletés dans les oreilles (ouais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais quand mes chiens mangeaient du R*yal Caca dans leur FA puis au début chez nous, avant de trouver THE croquettes, ben leurs oreilles étaient toujours crasseuses. Eh bien maintenant, elles rutilent  :Smile:  ) et fini les "usines à gaz" ::

----------


## morangie

Merci pour vos réponses  :: 
Je vais passer commande!

----------


## odrey13

ca va encore 1,6 de rapport Calium/phospho 

il a y  1,6 de calcium et 1 de phosphore dans les platinum iberico

----------


## lealouboy

> Lealouboy en parle plus haut, elle en donne a ses chiens dont un hyper difficile et malade et tout se passe super bien ! Pour conseiller le gosbi a des "clients" ils en sont tous tres satisfaits


+1

Ces croquettes conviennent très bien à mes 3 chiens dont Coyot Boy atteint d'une MICI (maladie inflammatoire chronique intestinale)  :: 
J'en suis ravie  :: 

De plus, Djobi, ma chienne difficile qui ne finissait jamais ses gamelles et était maigrichonne, est aujourd'hui grasse comme un pâté et finit tout  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Absolument parfait ! Krakou en mange depuis plus d'un an : *le poil, c'est du velours, les selles sont parfaites*, plus de saletés dans les oreilles (ouais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais quand mes chiens mangeaient du R*yal Caca dans leur FA puis au début chez nous, avant de trouver THE croquettes, ben leurs oreilles étaient toujours crasseuses. Eh bien maintenant, elles rutilent  ) et* fini les "usines à gaz*…"


idem chez moi  :Smile:

----------


## odrey13

quand tu dis grasse comme un paté , tu penses que les Gosbi ont tendance a faire grossir ? 

J'ai plusieurs amies qui s'interogent sur quelles croquettes donner 

les platinum elles ont peur qu'elle fasse grossir , car une d'entre elles a une mauvaise experience , elle trouvait que la ration etait vraiment trop faible du coup elle donnait plus et sa chienne a enormement grossit .

----------


## YenZ

odrey13 : encore une fois ce qui est valable pour un chien n'est pas valable, sur un autre, c'est comme pour nous, le métabolisme varie selon les individus.

platinum = bonne qualité, mais ta copine sait-elle vraiment quelle dose elle donnait (pesé sur une balance) et combien préconisait le fabricant avant d'en déduire que ce n'était pas adapté ?
Elle trouvait la ration faible c'est une chose, mais si c'est ce que préconisait le fabricant et que ça convenait à la chienne, alors pourquoi avoir augmenté pour ensuite trouver que la chienne avait trop grossi ?

Si tu as plusieurs amies qui ne savent pas quoi donner, alors regarde la liste laissée et il y a forcément quelque chose de qualité qui leur conviendra.

----------


## lealouboy

> quand tu dis grasse comme un paté , tu penses que les Gosbi ont tendance a faire grossir ? 
> 
> J'ai plusieurs amies qui s'interogent sur quelles croquettes donner 
> 
> les platinum elles ont peur qu'elle fasse grossir , car une d'entre elles a une mauvaise experience , elle trouvait que la ration etait vraiment trop faible du coup elle donnait plus et sa chienne a enormement grossit .


Non, je pense que Djobi a bien grossi parce qu'elle finit ses gamelles à présent  ::  A moi de bien doser  :: 

Comme le dit YenZ, tout est question d'individu  ::  Daïs reste "sèche" avec une ration plus élevée que la théorique indiquée sur le paquet, Coyot Boy et Djobi sont bien avec la ration théorique...
Après je modifie en fonction de leur activité aussi  :: 

Puis j'ai exagéré, ma chienne n'est pas grasse comme un paté, elle a bien grossi (mais elle était maigrichonne), c'est tout (et c'est ce que je voulais)  ::

----------


## odrey13

oui je vais leur donner la liste deja elles pourront se faire une petite idee

pour les platinum oui elle donnait plus que la dose car la chienne reclamait en fait une fois qu'elle avait finit sa gamelle ....

----------


## YenZ

Si on doit donner plus à l'animal à chaque fois qu'il réclame, faut pas s'étonner qu'il grossisse...
Mes chiens sont des morfales, si je les écoutais je leur donnerais à bouffer 3 fois par jour, pourtant je les limite à la dose qu'il leur faut (voir de petits extras en bonus) ; en plus Platinum est très appétent, tu m'étonnes qu'elle réclame plus, c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut céder !

----------


## m.b.

Moi je pense qu'elle boufferait à en crever !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Taysa avec sa maladie se gaverait aussi a en crever

----------


## Taysa

Ganja a perdu 1kg avec le acana !!! Youpilalala comme quoi ca marche bien je vais finir le seau et aussi bien je la laisserais sur la gamme en regardant si elle fais toujours autant des pets de la mort qui tue vu que taysa lui fais concurrence me demande d'ou ca vient ^^

----------


## Fahn

Tu as peut-être des gazes sans t'en rendre compte  :: 
C'est vilan d'accuser ses chiens  ::

----------


## Taysa

Lol nan je t'assure que le jour ou je pete et que ca pue comme ca je me dirais je suis moisi de l'interieur !! ^^

----------


## Fahn

::

----------


## odrey13

je suis d'accord avec toi Yenz  ::

----------


## odrey13

On notera que ce produit comprend la synthèse de vitamine K, une substance liée à des troubles du foie et qui est progressivement retirée de produits alimentaires de chien de qualité meilleures.

j'ai lu ca dans les analyse dog food sur les platinum poulet , je pensais que cette vitamine etait bonne ?

----------


## lealouboy

> Si on doit donner plus à l'animal à chaque fois qu'il réclame, faut pas s'étonner qu'il grossisse...
> Mes chiens sont des morfales, si je les écoutais je leur donnerais à bouffer 3 fois par jour, pourtant je les limite à la dose qu'il leur faut (voir de petits extras en bonus) ; en plus Platinum est très appétent, tu m'étonnes qu'elle réclame plus, c'est pas pour autant qu'il faut céder !


C'est clair, les miens, surtout Daïs, mangerait 20 fois par jour si je donnais chaque fois qu'elle réclame  ::  
Elle mangerait également mon assiette, la gamelle du chat, les dechets dans la poubelle etc...  ::

----------


## YenZ

> On notera que ce produit comprend la synthèse de vitamine K, une substance liée à des troubles du foie et qui est progressivement retirée de produits alimentaires de chien de qualité meilleures.
> 
> j'ai lu ca dans les analyse dog food sur les platinum poulet , je pensais que cette vitamine etait bonne ?


Dog food dit malheureusement aussi n'importe quoi parfois, suffit de voir la notation de Platinum.

Vitamine K =) http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamine_K

http://wamiz.com/chiens/guide/vitami...hien-0726.html

----------


## lili-vanille

Hello !
Bon, je vais pas lire les 290 pages...

Ma chienne et mes 4 chats sont nourris aux croquettes Arden Grange senior, mais le magasin en France n'existe plus et les stokcs chez les web-marchands diminuent... plus de croquettes 'senior/light' chats déjà... Connaissez-vous des équivalents ? 

Merci.

----------


## YenZ

Les 290 non, mais quelques-unes pour avoir des réponses pour quoi pas !  :: 
Arden grande existe toujours, il suffit de lire les 10 ou 20 dernières pages pour avoir la réponse.
Pour trouver arden grange =) page 198 premier post ! (même si il y a mieux, pour savoir quoi page 198 et/ou lire les dernières pages)

----------


## lealouboy

> Hello !
> Bon, je vais pas lire les 290 pages...
> 
> Ma chienne et mes 4 chats sont nourris aux croquettes Arden Grange senior, mais le magasin en France n'existe plus et les stokcs chez les web-marchands diminuent... plus de croquettes 'senior/light' chats déjà... Connaissez-vous des équivalents ? 
> 
> Merci.


Je n'ai pas regardé les variétés mais on trouve maintenant du AG chez zoo+ et médicanimal  :: 

J'ai changé pour mes chiens avant qu'il ne change la formule (moins bien) et je suis passée chez Gosbi lamb&rice (je prenais des AG lamb&rice déjà) et j'en suis parfaitement ravie.
Je continue de prendre des boites AG au poulet chez médicanimal.

----------


## lili-vanille

ok. Je me mets aux 20 dernières pages... et puis-je demander ce que vous en pensez (par rapport à Maxima, Acana...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui, il y a en a encore, mais de moins en moins : plus rien pour chats seniors, par exemple, chez aucun...

----------


## YenZ

Pour les chats ça ne se passe pas ici mais sur le topic dédié dans la partie chats  :: 

Acana (mais cher et souvent en rupture) ou Maxima sont bcp mieux, AG est une marque correcte, mais qui ne vaut pas celles citées précédemment, ou même comme Gobi dont lealouboy parle  ::  (et elle connait bien AG)

----------


## lili-vanille

Ah ok. Comme avant je prenais Hills jd, j'ai vu une sacrée différence avec Arden Grange ! Dans les elles en particulier...

Je vais essayer d'avoir un paquet de maxima. C'est une ba de 12 ans, plutôt maigre mais qui doit le rester car arthrose+++.

Merci ! Je retourne lire plus avant...

----------


## odrey13

merci Yenz ca me rassure

----------


## dogpaw

> Hello !
> Bon, je vais pas lire les 290 pages...
> 
> Ma chienne et mes 4 chats sont nourris aux croquettes Arden Grange senior, mais le magasin en France n'existe plus et les stokcs chez les web-marchands diminuent... plus de croquettes 'senior/light' chats déjà... Connaissez-vous des équivalents ? 
> 
> Merci.



Vous trouverez sans souci des paquets de light chats AG chez www.dogpawstore.fr !! ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon voilà j'ai commandé mes Nutrivet instinct, par contre livraison à la rentrée là ils sont fermés, l'un dans l'autre ça me fait du 2.80  / kg, je vais pas me plaindre  ::  .
Je vous dirai les résultats sur la durée, sur 6 adultes + une portée qui arrive en janvier. Déjà la demoiselle qui s'occupe des chiens le week end / les vacances était fort contente quand je lui ai dit qu'on changeait, rien que pour le ramassage des crottes, elle préfère.


sinon pour l'histoire de la vitamine K : le problème c'est la vitamine K de synthèse (et non pas "synthèse de vitamine K", c'est quoi ce truc traduit avec les pieds ??  ::  ), qui ne fait pas l'unanimité, je ne me souviens plus des détails, je crois que c'est un supplément interdit chez l'homme maintenant, bref j'ai un peu oublié les détails.

----------


## Taysa

Je sais pas par combien tu commandes mais c'est ce que j'ai payer 2.85€ le kg pour un seul sac quand j'ai commander ! Et d'ailleurs je recommenderais pas donc si tu prends en gros il pourrait faire mieux niveaux prix.

----------


## loup-blanc

Moi en général, je traduis avec la tête... La vitamine K se trouve naturellement dans presque tous les aliments.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Un seul sac en passant par où ?? Parce que tarif éleveur pour un seul sac en passant direct par nutrivet c'était 3.20 € / kg, donc carrément pas pareil, je veux bien ton tuyau  ::  .

----------


## Taysa

J'en parlais avec YenZ plus haut, les 14kg sur zooplus.de sont a 48.90€ t'enleves 10% et encore 3% de plan perso  :Smile:

----------


## mofo

le site seulement naturel est fermé !   ::   je commandais des sachets cranimals, je fais comment maintenant ?????? ::

----------


## odrey13

J'ai une chienne depuis qu'elle est au platinum , ses crottes sont blanches  ::  Ca peut venir de quoi ?

----------


## vans

> J'ai une chienne depuis qu'elle est au platinum , ses crottes sont blanches  Ca peut venir de quoi ?


Est ce qu'elle mange des os ?

J'avais lu un article la dessus, cela peut venir d'une tres grande consommation d'os (donc surpus de calcium) soit d'un soucis de foie.

----------


## didou752

Je profite du fait que l'on parle des platinum et du calcium. ici les filles sont à Orijen, tout se passe bien. Par curiosité j'ai regardé les platinum sans céréales et je suis surprise par le taux de calcium à 1,6% et de phosphore à 1%.
Je ne suis pas une spécialiste en diététique, mais l'idéal n'est pas que ces 2 minéraux soient présent à moins d'1%?

----------


## odrey13

c ce que je pensais aussi mais j'ai pour le moment eu du mal a trouver ces taux dans des croquettes sans cereales , hormis now et mini nutram 
et peut etre orijen? je sais pas j'ai pas essayé 

je leur ai donné des os de jambon acheté en animalerie vous pensez que ca peut etre ca ? elles galerent pour les manger mais y arrive au bout d'un long moment

vous pensez qu'il y a trop de calcium dans les platinum ? Mais celle avec cereales agneau le taux est encore plus eleve , 1,8

----------


## didou752

Non c'est pas mieux chez orijen, mais quand j'ai changé je voulais du sans céréales et elles passent plutôt très bien. Mais je recherche toujours "la" croquette idéale (qui je crois n'existe pas an fait)

----------


## mofo

il faut regarder le rapport CA/Ph donc pour paltinium agneau il est de 1.38 (si je ne me trompe pas) !!

ensuite ce taux doit être le plus proche de 1% donc pour agneau très acceptable, pour les sans céréales je pense que 1.6 ça va encore il me semble que c'est à partir de 1.8, 1.9 que ce n'est pas top....  mais je laisse les pros pour les explications !!

----------


## odrey13

oui ca m'inquietait un peu de voir du 1.6 comme rapport 

ah ca oui j'ai pas encore trouvé la croquette idéale , dans les rc par contre par ex que je donnais avant , je trouvais les taux plutot bien mais pas la compo

----------


## didou752

Il est à 1,15 chez les orijen adult classique. (1,5% pour le calcium et 1,3% pour le phosphore). Pour le moment je reste la dessus.

----------


## mofo

> oui ca m'inquietait un peu de voir du 1.6 comme rapport 
> 
> ah ca oui j'ai pas encore trouvé la croquette idéale , dans les rc par contre par ex que je donnais avant , je trouvais les taux plutot bien mais pas la compo


tu donnes quoi déjà actuellement comme croquette?

----------


## odrey13

de toute facon j'ai toujours l impression qu'il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas dans les croquettes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

les platinum iberico sans cereales

----------


## mofo

mdr !!! moi c'est pareil, mon mari m'a dit c'est dans ta tête qu'il n'y a quelque chose qui ne va pas  ::

----------


## odrey13

je viens de regarder sur internet , apparemment c bien ca , vu la consistance des crottes ca ressemble bien a un surplus d os donc de calcium

----------


## mofo

dans ce cas prend les platinium agneau ou gosbi et tu donnes le reste des iberico en friandises !!

les gosbi lamb c'est 1.25 le rapport CA/ph

----------


## odrey13

::  bah c clair qu'on se prend la tete , quand il voit toutes les croquettes que j'essaie , mon mari doit se dire pareil  ::  

l'autre fois il me dit eh ben tu vas les chercher bien loin tes croquettes , c etait des croquettes canadiennes

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai une chienne depuis qu'elle est au platinum , ses crottes sont blanches  Ca peut venir de quoi ?


Si elle est constipée et qu'elle se force, selles claires/blanches = excès de minéraux !
Ça peut rentrer dans l'ordre tout seul, mais si ça persiste quelques jours mieux vaut changer car si elle reste trop constipée longtemps à cause des minéraux = à terme (dans les pires cas) occlusion intestinale.
Je dois bouger j'éditerai plus tard

----------


## odrey13

ca peut etre a cause des os que je leur donne en plus ? Je leur laisse en permanence en fait vu qu'elles mettent des heures a les manger 

c dommage elles avaient l'air de bien aimer , je vais voir sinon je changerai encore de croquettes

----------


## Taysa

Plus de chances que ca vienne des os !

----------


## vans

Je pense plus que c'est le faite de donner des os. 
Arrete d'en donner pendant une semaine et tu verra si c'est bien les os. Et si c'est le ça, diminue la quantité.

----------


## odrey13

merci pour vos reponses  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Hello,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il venir répondre à la question posée sur ce topic concernant le Ca P et les normes requises je vous prie ? D'avance, merci ! 

chiens et fruits(frais ou secs)

----------


## vans

Etant donner que nous parlons du rapport Ca/P, j'ai une question qui me turlupine sur le fromage.  :: 

Pas mal de personne donne du fromage tous les jours a leur chiens soit en friandise soit en récompense ... Mais le fromage contient pas mal de calcium, le fromage a une incidence sur ce rapport donc à long terme il devient mauvais ???

----------


## Fahn

Le fromage est un produit laitier, et les produits laitiers ne sont pas bons pour les chiens.
Il existe tellement de friandises spécifiques pour chien, inutile de leur donner quelque chose de mauvais pour eux.

----------


## Marmotte73

Bonjour,

Petite question pratique :
Je nourris mes 2 chiens aux Maxima Grain Free... on n'en trouve plus nulle part !!
La Compag*ie des C est en réapprovisionnement et Nourr*r comme la N explique qu'ils peuvent livrer des croquettes grain free dans des sacs medium et qu'une étiquette collée sur le sac atteste du produit à l'intérieur. quand j'ai ouvert mon colis, pas de papier de l'usine. Du coup, je me méfie un peu.
Vous faites comment vous pour vous fournir en croquettes ?
Merci

----------


## Taysa

La cie des croq est en rupture tu es sur ? Je lui demande quand il sera re approvisionner !

----------


## Taysa

Bien ce qui me semblait la cie des croq n'est pas du tout en rupture c'est un probleme informatique qui fais buger les stocks et donc affiche ca mais il en a bien en stock ! 
Si tu en veux apele le !

----------


## YenZ

> Un seul sac en passant par où ?? Parce que tarif éleveur pour un seul sac en passant direct par nutrivet c'était 3.20 € / kg, donc carrément pas pareil, je veux bien ton tuyau  .


C'était juste une réduc zooplus, à 48 € les 12 kgs + 2 gratos, et tu enlèves 10% avec code de bienvenue + plan perso éventuel (3 ou 5%) donc au final même prix que toi, mais pas comparable vu que très limité dans le temps.

Ils t'ont bien fait le tarif préférentiel, sur zooplus (au prix normal) même en cumulant toutes les réductions possibles ce sera toujours plus cher.




> le site seulement naturel est fermé !    je commandais des sachets cranimals, je fais comment maintenant ??????


On en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois juste quelques pages en arrière, la liste page 198 a été éditée pour savoir ou trouver AG et farrado  :: 
(et surement craminals)




> ca peut etre a cause des os que je leur donne en  plus ? Je leur laisse en permanence en fait vu qu'elles mettent des  heures a les manger 
> 
> c dommage elles avaient l'air de bien aimer , je vais voir sinon je changerai encore de croquettes





> c ce que je pensais aussi mais j'ai pour le moment eu du mal a trouver ces taux dans des croquettes sans cereales , hormis now et mini nutram 
> et peut etre orijen? je sais pas j'ai pas essayé 
> 
> je leur ai donné des os de jambon acheté en animalerie vous pensez que ca peut etre ca ? elles galerent pour les manger mais y arrive au bout d'un long moment
> 
> vous pensez qu'il y a trop de calcium dans les platinum ? Mais celle avec cereales agneau le taux est encore plus eleve , 1,8


Le problème vient des os, pas des croquettes, il y a un surplus de minéraux et donc constipation + selles claires, si tu arrêtes les os ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.




> Je profite du fait que l'on parle des platinum  et du calcium. ici les filles sont à Orijen, tout se passe bien. Par  curiosité j'ai regardé les platinum sans céréales et je suis surprise  par le taux de calcium à 1,6% et de phosphore à 1%.
> Je ne suis pas une spécialiste en diététique, mais l'idéal n'est pas que ces 2 minéraux soient présent à moins d'1%?


Non pas du tout, pour un chat des taux réduits oui de préférence, pour un chien dans une certaine mesure, mais qu'ils soient inférieurs à 1 non (la viande contenant bcp de minéraux, plus il y a de viande, plus il y a de minéraux, et aussi de cendres)




> Il est à 1,15 chez les orijen adult classique. (1,5% pour le calcium et 1,3% pour le phosphore). Pour le moment je reste la dessus.


Oui c'est bien 1.15 ce qui est très bien, mais les minéraux 1.5/1.3 c'est une moyenne, car le Ca varie de 1.4 à 1.6, et le¨P de 1.2 à 1.4.




> Hello,
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il venir répondre à la question posée sur ce topic concernant le Ca P et les normes requises je vous prie ? D'avance, merci ! 
> 
> chiens et fruits(frais ou secs)


J'allais le faire mais Muzarègne, Taysa et une autre (dont j'ai oublié le pseudo ont déjà tout dit  :: 





> Etant donner que nous parlons du rapport Ca/P, j'ai une question qui me turlupine sur le fromage. 
> 
> Pas mal de personne donne du fromage tous les jours a leur chiens soit en friandise soit en récompense ... Mais le fromage contient pas mal de calcium, le fromage a une incidence sur ce rapport donc à long terme il devient mauvais ???


Ce n'est pas l'idéal, de temps en temps pour faire plaisir pourquoi pas, mais mieux vaut utiliser des friandises de qualité plutôt que du fromage.




> Bonjour,
> 
> Petite question pratique :
> Je nourris mes 2 chiens aux Maxima Grain Free... on n'en trouve plus nulle part !!
> La Compag*ie des C est en réapprovisionnement et Nourr*r comme la N explique qu'ils peuvent livrer des croquettes grain free dans des sacs medium et qu'une étiquette collée sur le sac atteste du produit à l'intérieur. quand j'ai ouvert mon colis, pas de papier de l'usine. Du coup, je me méfie un peu.
> Vous faites comment vous pour vous fournir en croquettes ?
> Merci


Il n'y en a nulle part sauf sur ces 2 sites.
Quant à NCLN aucun problème ils sont très sérieux, papier ou pas le produit est le bon !

----------


## vans

> Le fromage est un produit laitier, et les produits laitiers ne sont pas bons pour les chiens.
> Il existe tellement de friandises spécifiques pour chien, inutile de leur donner quelque chose de mauvais pour eux.





> Ce n'est pas l'idéal, de temps en temps pour faire plaisir pourquoi pas, mais mieux vaut utiliser des friandises de qualité plutôt que du fromage.


Je suis bien d'accord que le fromage n'est pas bon, pas tres digeste.

J’essaye de me renseigner un max sur le rapport Ca/P pour en parler à avec un membre de ma famille qui a un jeune CKC (1 an et demi) donc une race qui est sujet au souci cardiaque.
D'ou ma question sur l'apport de Ca dans le fromage.  ::

----------


## mofo

non pas de trace de cranimals sur les différents sites !! lol, j'ai envoyé un mail au site farrado car ils proposent presque tous les produits qui étaient sur seulement naturel, mais pas cranimals....

----------


## YenZ

> Je suis bien d'accord que le fromage n'est pas bon, pas tres digeste.
> 
> J’essaye de me renseigner un max sur le rapport Ca/P pour en parler à avec un membre de ma famille qui a un jeune CKC (1 an et demi) donc une race qui est sujet au souci cardiaque.
> D'ou ma question sur l'apport de Ca dans le fromage.


Ce qui est primordial pour un chien cardiaque est le taux de sel contenu dans les croquettes, et ce n'est malheureusement presque jamais indiqué sur les paquets !
Faut surtout pas hésiter à contacter le ou les fabricants quand tu seras sure de ton/tes choix de croquettes afin de savoir celles qui correspondraient le mieux à ce chien, surtout que les CKC sont connus pour avoir une "tare génétique" ou une faiblesse au niveau cardiaque (sauf éventuellement de la part de très bons élevages qui les testent à ce niveau la)




> non pas de trace de cranimals sur les différents sites !! lol, j'ai envoyé un mail au site farrado car ils proposent presque tous les produits qui étaient sur seulement naturel, mais pas cranimals....


Tu peux trouver ça sur amazon !! (oui oui amazon.fr le site des bouquins, informatique, hi tech etc...)

----------


## mofo

> Tu peux trouver ça sur amazon !! (oui oui amazon.fr le site des bouquins, informatique, hi tech etc...)


oui j'ai repéré, mais je préfèrerai passer par un site de préférence, je vais attendre la réponse de farrado on verra bien !!

----------


## YenZ

J'ai pas capté, amazon c'est un site ! Tu voulais dire un site canin ?

----------


## mofo

> J'ai pas capté, amazon c'est un site ! Tu voulais dire un site canin ?


oui voila un site canin je voulais dire, amazon j'ai jamais commandé

----------


## odrey13

effectivement j'ai arreté les os plus de soucis pour le moment donc ca devait pas venir des platinum

donc 1,6 ca reste correct comme rapport phosphore calcium ?

----------


## YenZ

> oui voila un site canin je voulais dire, amazon j'ai jamais commandé


C'est un site très sur ya aucun risque  ::  (j'y ai passé commande plusieurs fois, mais pas pour des produits pour chiens)




> effectivement j'ai arreté les os plus de soucis pour le moment donc ca devait pas venir des platinum
> 
> donc 1,6 ca reste correct comme rapport phosphore calcium ?


Oui c'est un poil élevé mais acceptable.

----------


## Hellgrine

Bonjour ! Je pense donner des nutrivet à ma chienne, 2ans, 30 kilos, qu'en pensez-vous ? J'ai un petit budget mais je voudrais de la qualité car elle mange les crottes (les siennes et celles des autres) et on m'a dit que c'était du au manque de fer... De plus ces selles à elle sont plutôt molles, son alimentation ne lui convient donc pas !

Ou donnez moi d'autres marques pour pourraient etre bien  :Smile:  (j'ai pas lues toutes les pages...)

----------


## joloclo

Pff Mon chien a repris les 2 kgs qu'il avait eu tant de mal à perdre! J'ai vu que vous parliez de Josera balance,une amie eleveuse me dit que ses chiens ont maigri avec M.M,que faire ? les melanger avec ses A.G ?les donner seules et repasser aux A.G ensuite ?Ou partir sur des séniors ? Merci.

----------


## mofo

je me pose une question : des marques comme platinium gosbi, où il y a un peu de céréales dedans, quelle est la différence qualité avec les marques PP ou RC ????

----------


## Taysa

Perso josera balance rien a redire (hormis la compo bof) appetence, poils et selles niquels par contre ganja n'a pas perdu un gramme avec ! 
Je l'ai passer a acana fit et light, elle a eu du mal a le tolerer au debut j'avais des pets qui tuent et finalement en laissant sur la duree (j'allais pas jeter le sac de toute facon) ca passe tip top et elle a deja perdu 1kg avec la meme ration !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je me pose une question : des marques comme platinium gosbi, où il y a un peu de céréales dedans, quelle est la différence qualité avec les marques PP ou RC ????


tu le dis toi meme, la difference est la entre le "un peu de cereales" et "blinder de cereales"  ::

----------


## joloclo

[QUOTE=Taysa;1490583]Perso josera balance rien a redire (hormis la compo bof) appetence, poils et selles niquels par contre ganja n'a pas perdu un gramme avec ! 
Je l'ai passer a acana fit et light, elle a eu du mal a le tolerer au debut j'avais des pets qui tuent et finalement en laissant sur la duree (j'allais pas jeter le sac de toute facon) ca passe tip top et elle a deja perdu 1kg avec la meme ration !Oui voilà j'aime pas trop la compo des Josera donc les prendre juste un temps bof,par contre bien sûr j'ai pensé aux Acana Light and fit,mais lui qui supporte absolument tout avait des selles molles+++ avec Acana alors j'hésite ou alors mélangées avec ses A.G ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -
sais pas pourquoi ma reponse est mélangée à ton message lol

- - - Mise à jour - -
]

- - - Mise à jour -

----------


## Taysa

Tu en donnais peut etre trop ? Ou pas assez longtemps ? Ganja a mis un moment a s'y habituer et pourtant elle mange tout et n'importe quoi sans transition rien  :Smile:

----------


## mofo

> Perso josera balance rien a redire (hormis la compo bof) appetence, poils et selles niquels par contre ganja n'a pas perdu un gramme avec ! 
> Je l'ai passer a acana fit et light, elle a eu du mal a le tolerer au debut j'avais des pets qui tuent et finalement en laissant sur la duree (j'allais pas jeter le sac de toute facon) ca passe tip top et elle a deja perdu 1kg avec la meme ration !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tu le dis toi meme, la difference est la entre le "un peu de cereales" et "blinder de cereales"


et par rapport au reste de la compo ?
par exemple pour les RC ci dessous ? ( c'est ce que je donnais à mon lab avant de connaître ce forum et Yenz !!)

*Ingrédients :* protéines de volaille  (déshydratées), maïs, riz, gluten de maïs, graisse animale, protéines  animales (hydrolysées), isolat de protéines végétales, lignocellulose,  pulpe de betterave déshydratée, levure, minéraux, huile de poisson,  huile de soja, psyllium (graines et cosses), fructo-oligosaccharides,  hydrolysat de crustacés (source de glucosamine), huile de bourrache,  graines de raison, thé vert (source de polyphénols), farine de rose  d'Inde (source de lutéine), hydrolysat de cartillage (source de  chondroïtine).
 * L.I.P. : protéines sélectionnées pour leur très haute assimilation


Juste pour savoir si j'ai empoisonné mon chien pendant à peu près 8 ans !!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Perso josera balance rien a redire (hormis la compo bof) appetence, poils et selles niquels par contre ganja n'a pas perdu un gramme avec ! 
> Je l'ai passer a acana fit et light, elle a eu du mal a le tolerer au debut j'avais des pets qui tuent et finalement en laissant sur la duree (j'allais pas jeter le sac de toute facon) ca passe tip top et elle a deja perdu 1kg avec la meme ration !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tu le dis toi meme, la difference est la entre le "un peu de cereales" et "blinder de cereales"


et par rapport au reste de la compo ?
par exemple pour les RC ci dessous ? ( c'est ce que je donnais à mon lab avant de connaître ce forum et Yenz !!)

*Ingrédients :* protéines de volaille  (déshydratées), maïs, riz, gluten de maïs, graisse animale, protéines  animales (hydrolysées), isolat de protéines végétales, lignocellulose,  pulpe de betterave déshydratée, levure, minéraux, huile de poisson,  huile de soja, psyllium (graines et cosses), fructo-oligosaccharides,  hydrolysat de crustacés (source de glucosamine), huile de bourrache,  graines de raison, thé vert (source de polyphénols), farine de rose  d'Inde (source de lutéine), hydrolysat de cartillage (source de  chondroïtine).
 * L.I.P. : protéines sélectionnées pour leur très haute assimilation


Juste pour savoir si j'ai empoisonné mon chien pendant à peu près 8 ans !!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ben oui moi aussi ça se met en double !!  ::

----------


## joloclo

Trop je ne crois pas,et il a fini un grd sac sans changement de selles,vais déjà supprimer toute friandise bien que j'en donne peu et diminuer sa ration d'A.G (en restant ds les normes) pour voir,je passerais aux Acana si pas de changement.

----------


## Taysa

RC c'est de la merde en fait surtout pour le prix vendus, si c'etait a 30 les 15kg ca irait mais c'est pas du tout le cas ! 

Pour le reste de la compo la dedans : , maïs, riz, gluten de mais, isolat de protéines végétales, lignocellulose, pulpe de betterave déshydratée,

seul le riz peut etre acceptable dans une croquettes avec cereales

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour ! Je pense donner des nutrivet à ma chienne, 2ans, 30 kilos, qu'en pensez-vous ? J'ai un petit budget mais je voudrais de la qualité car elle mange les crottes (les siennes et celles des autres) et on m'a dit que c'était du au manque de fer... De plus ces selles à elle sont plutôt molles, son alimentation ne lui convient donc pas !
> 
> Ou donnez moi d'autres marques pour pourraient etre bien  (j'ai pas lues toutes les pages...)


Le fait qu'elle fasse de la coprophagie peut-être lié à beaucoup de choses différentes, voir ici par exemple

http://www.wanimo.com/veterinaire/co...-le-chien.html

Ça peut très bien être lié à l'alimentation ou pas,les selles molles ça peut aussi être une surdose (à moins que tu donnes bien entre 300 et 350 gr/jour) ou autre chose.

Oui Nutrivet (instinct pas les autres) est une bonne alternative pour ta chienne, mais il y en a bien d'autres, il te suffit de lire les 20 ou 30 dernières pages pour avoir beaucoup de réponses à ce sujet.
Tu as aussi la liste des croquettes de qualité postée page 198 premier message pour t'aider !





> Pff Mon chien a repris les 2 kgs qu'il avait eu tant de mal à perdre! J'ai vu que vous parliez de Josera balance,une amie eleveuse me dit que ses chiens ont maigri avec M.M,que faire ? les melanger avec ses A.G ?les donner seules et repasser aux A.G ensuite ?Ou partir sur des séniors ? Merci.


Tout dépend il fait quel poids et il devrait faire combien ?
MM ou toute autre marque qui est valable sur un chien ne le sera pas sur un autre, si par MM tu veux dire " _Markus_-_Mühle"_, c'est un aliment très moyen !
Il mange quoi comme gamme chez AG ?
En fonction de ces infos on te conseillera un produit, si il a un fort surpoids le mieux serait Acana light & fit ! (sur miscota.fr ou pets-animalia par exemple), Josera balance c'est vraiment très moyen en terme de compo !





> je me pose une question : des marques comme platinium gosbi, où il y a un peu de céréales dedans, quelle est la différence qualité avec les marques PP ou RC ????


En gros pas de mauvaises céréales (blé, maïs, soja autre...), fort % de viande sur matière sèche, pas de conservateurs chimiques pourris, pas de tests sur les animaux, pas d'additifs, de colorants, pas de gluten, de mauvaises protéines végétales, de pulpe de betterave qui est controversée comme source de fibres, pas de marketing à la con, pas de prix honteusement cher par rapport à la qualité... !
Je continue ?  :: 

[QUOTE=joloclo;1490653]


> Perso josera balance rien a redire (hormis la compo bof) appetence, poils et selles niquels par contre ganja n'a pas perdu un gramme avec ! 
> Je l'ai passer a acana fit et light, elle a eu du mal a le tolerer au debut j'avais des pets qui tuent et finalement en laissant sur la duree (j'allais pas jeter le sac de toute facon) ca passe tip top et elle a deja perdu 1kg avec la meme ration !Oui voilà j'aime pas trop la compo des Josera donc les prendre juste un temps bof,par contre bien sûr j'ai pensé aux Acana Light and fit,mais lui qui supporte absolument tout avait des selles molles+++ avec Acana alors j'hésite ou alors mélangées avec ses A.G ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> sais pas pourquoi ma reponse est mélangée à ton message lol
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - -
> ]
> 
> - - - Mise à jour -


Parce que tu n'as pas mis [ /QUOTE] (attaché) à la fin du message de Taysa !


Mofo : ça se met en double parce que tu as actualisé la page après avoir posté ton message !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> RC c'est de la merde en fait surtout pour le prix vendus, si c'etait a 30 les 15kg ca irait mais c'est pas du tout le cas ! 
> 
> Pour le reste de la compo la dedans : , maïs, riz, gluten de mais, isolat de protéines végétales, lignocellulose, pulpe de betterave déshydratée,
> 
> seul le riz peut etre acceptable dans une croquettes avec cereales


+1 !
Le riz mais aussi le riz brun (complet ou non), l'avoine, voir l'orge (mouais)

----------


## mofo

::    bon j'ai empoisonné mon chien pendant 8 ans alors !!

----------


## Taysa

Tu t'es surtout ruiner pour rien ^^ 

apres tu as penser bien faire  ::  perso moi j'ai mis les chats sous RC dernierement parceque la naine mange que ca bah j'en suis contente et je pense y rester meme si pas le top la compo des leurs est a peu pres correct et je me dis c'est toujours mieux qu'une marque friskies ..

----------


## YenZ

Mais non, on en est tous au même point quand on ne maitrise pas le sujet... (et je te parle pas de ce qu'on trouve dans l'alimentation pour les humains c'est guère mieux parfois...)
De toute façon RC ou PP c'est toujours 1000 fois mieux que Canigou, Frolic ou Pedigree hein ?  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu t'es surtout ruiner pour rien ^^ 
> 
> apres tu as penser bien faire  perso moi j'ai mis les chats sous RC dernierement parceque la naine mange que ca bah j'en suis contente et je pense y rester meme si pas le top la compo des leurs est a peu pres correct et je me dis c'est toujours mieux qu'une marque friskies ..


+ 1000 on a eu la même réaction au même moment !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Apres si tu le tombes a un prix convenable genre la moi j'ai pris 12kg pour 45€ franchement rien a redire quoi. 

Et puis la top croquette n'existe pas genre le chien de ma soeur si il bouff pas ses RC il se laisse crever de faim va dans le paniee avec sa gamelle rempli dans la geule et la secoue dans tous les sens pour en foutre partout (ca c'est vraiment trop fort a voir) du genre "ta merde la j'en veux pas rend moi mes croquettes que j'aime ^^"

----------


## mofo

mdr !!!! ben oui je pensais que c'était bien en plus je donnais les RC labrador, donc quoi de mieux !!!  et je me disais aussi que c'était bien mieux que frolic  ::   (frolic que j'avais testé une fois, vu les crottes qu'il me faisait j'ai attrapé peur !!!)

y avait quand même un truc qui me paraissait bizarre avec RC c'est qu'il y a toujours en fait, une gamme pour chaque race !! comme si un lab n'avait pas le même estomac qu'un BA !!!

voilà au fait la photo de mes 2 monstres !!

----------


## YenZ

> Apres si tu le tombes a un prix convenable genre la moi j'ai pris 12kg pour 45€ franchement rien a redire quoi. 
> 
> Et puis la top croquette n'existe pas genre le chien de ma soeur si il bouff pas ses RC il se laisse crever de faim va dans le paniee avec sa gamelle rempli dans la geule et la secoue dans tous les sens pour en foutre partout (ca c'est vraiment trop fort a voir) du genre "ta merde la j'en veux pas rend moi mes croquettes que j'aime ^^"


Même pour les TRÈS difficiles et drogués à RC comme lui, je suis presque sur et certain qu'il kifferait 2 produits :
- soit platinum (mais très cher)
- soit Natyka (équivalent platinum mais moins cher)

C'est ultra appétent, et de très bonne qualité, si il kiff pas ça c'est qu'il condamné et drogué définitivement à RC !!




> mdr !!!! ben oui je pensais que c'était bien en plus je donnais les RC labrador, donc quoi de mieux !!!  et je me disais aussi que c'était bien mieux que frolic   (frolic que j'avais testé une fois, vu les crottes qu'il me faisait j'ai attrapé peur !!!)
> 
> y avait quand même un truc qui me paraissait bizarre avec RC c'est qu'il y a toujours en fait, une gamme pour chaque race !! comme si un lab n'avait pas le même estomac qu'un BA !!!
> 
> voilà au fait la photo de mes 2 monstres !!


Ah enfin ton avatar ! Moi je les connaissais déjà mais ils sont définitivement craquants mofo et krusty les 2 zouaves !
+1 RC et le marketing spécial lab, BA, jack russel ou autre, à mourir de rire tellement c'est stupide !

----------


## Taysa

Nan mais il est droguer cherche pas c'est cuit ! Il prefere rc a de la viande ou a une boite ou des restes alimentaires ...

----------


## YenZ

lol le ouf !!! il est complètement drogué alors !

----------


## pomku

Mofo, ils sont trop beaux tes chiens !!!  ::  ::   :Smile:

----------


## mofo

> Mofo, ils sont trop beaux tes chiens !!!


merci pomku c'est gentil !!  mon labrador fait un peu plus vieux sur la photo, avec la lumière ses poils blancs ressortent !!!  bon il est vieux quand même il va avoir 14 ans début février 

tes nounouss aussi sont tout mimi surtout sur cette photo, j'ai aussi une photo quelque temps après avoir adopté krusty, on a retrouvé un jour les 2 sur le canapé, mofo tenant krusty en dormant avec sa patte. je vais voir si je la retrouve je la mettrai

----------


## mofo

voilà !!

désolée pour cette petite parenthèse photo dans le post

mofo avait quand même le poil brillant même avec les RC !!! lol parceque c'était les spécial labrador je pense si j'avais pris les BA ça aurait pas été  ::

----------


## Taysa

Sont trop choupy !!

----------


## pomku

Les deux sont magnifiques !!!  :: J'adore cette tendresse qui se crée entre les chiens de tout poil (c'est le cas de le dire). Les miens sont toujours collés l'un à l'autre, mais ils sont frères et sont ainsi depuis tout petits. 
Mais là, un lab avec un X jack Russel, c'est trop trognon !  :Smile:  
Par ailleurs, je suis ébahie devant la blancheur immaculée de ton divan ! Ça c'est de l'exploit !  ::

----------


## mofo

il est jaune  ::

----------


## pomku

Ooops ! Mamie n'avait pas mis ses lunettes, lol. (hein fils ?  :: )
Eh bien, il est bien propre ce jaune quand même !  ::  Aucune empreinte de papatte à l'horizon

----------


## YenZ

> voilà !!
> 
> désolée pour cette petite parenthèse photo dans le post
> 
> mofo avait quand même le poil brillant même avec les RC !!! lol parceque c'était les spécial labrador je pense si j'avais pris les BA ça aurait pas été


Sont vraiment mignons tous les 2  :: 
On dirait pas que c'est un petit gueulard le Krusty quand on le voit tout sage comme ça sur la photo, ils ont l'air de vraiment se kiffer avec Mofo  :: 
Je me demande c'est quel croisement pour Krusty, en tout cas je lui trouve de vrais airs de ressemblance avec les miens, il a du jack c'est sur et certain !




> Ooops ! Mamie n'avait pas mis ses lunettes, lol. (hein fils ? )
> Eh bien, il est bien propre ce jaune quand même !  Aucune empreinte de papatte à l'horizon…


Ah la la la vieillesse est un naufrage... c'est moche hein ?   ::  
Pas la peine de me courser je suis déjà loin...  ::  ::

----------


## mofo

oui au refuge ils ont dit croisé fox avec ?? mais moi je suis certaine qu'il y a du croisé jack russel, alors moi je dis aux gens qu'il est croisé jack russel !! :: 

sinon oui krusty fait son méchant quelque fois mais c'est juste pour la forme, mofo doit rigoler tellement il lui fait peur !!!

sinon pour revenir aux croq, j'ai vu sur NCLN que gosbi allait mettre en vente une gamme bio, quelqu'un est au courant ?? j'ai envoyé un message pour en savoir plus (compo, quand il sera en vente)

----------


## YenZ

Oui ça se peut que ce soit du fox ou du parson au lieu du jack, mais de toute façon ces 3 races sont de très proches cousins ! (surtout jack et parson, et le fox un peu différent)

Pour Gosbi j'ai été voir ça, je n'étais pas au courant, j'ai galéré pour trouver en fait c'est sur la description de la marque Gosbi !
Aucune idée de ce qu'ils vont faire ni de la mise en vente, peut-être même qu'ils feront un sans céréales !
J'espère que leur "bio" ne sera pas comme ceux qu'on trouve habituellement, c'est-à-dire qui sont pourris (maïs, blé, pas assez riche, voir sur zooplus par ex), mais si ils font vraiment tout bio et compo de qualité ça risque d'être bien cher !
N'hésite pas à nous donner la réponse  ::  (ça se peut que tu ne l'ai pas de suite vu qu'ils sont plus ou moins en congés)

----------


## joloclo

Yenz je te réponds sans citer lol Sisco faisait 14 kgs 200 à son adoption,il a grossi progressivement jusqu'à 19 kgs600 !!ce qui m'a alerté car en plus il bougeait moins,j'ai donc demandé un bilan thyroidien et bingo hypothyroidie,donc il a un trt et a été mis sous Virbac obésity,il est redescendu à 17 kgs,j'ai arrêté Virbac (beurk)lui ai acheté des NOW puis depuis 3 semaines A.G premium,je l'ai pesé il y a quelques jours,il est à nouveau à 19 kgs! Comme dit plus haut j'avais essayé Acana au début = selles trés molles voilà pourquoi j'hésite à prendre les light and fit,car il n'a jamais eu aucun pb,bien qu'ayant eu plusieurs marques,sauf avec Acana,ou alors les melanger aux A.G ?

----------


## joloclo

Bon moi c'est pas des lunettes qu'il me faut mais des neurones!!!j'ai ecrit un pavé pour te répondre Yenz et pouf parti!!!!!
Donc je résume:Sisco 14,300 kgs à l'adoption,monté jusqu'à 19,600 !!et devenu plus calme,donc j'ai demandé un bilan thyroidien(malgré l'ironie de ma véto qui n'y croyait pas!) résultat hypothyroidie,mis sous Forthyron et croq Virbac de régime,redescendu à 17,500 kgs,a eu GO,NOW,TOTW,Platinum sur 3 ans sans souci,il aime tout et supporte tout SAUF Acana selles trés molles,voilà pourquoi j'hésite pour les light and fit,mais il est à nouveau à 19 kgs donc je dois le faire maigrir,surtout que l'hiver on ballade moins.Il est actuellement aux A.G Premium .Je ne suis convaincue ni par les M.M ni par les Josera balance donc suis ds la m°°° lol,mélanger  AG et Acana ? passer aux séniors ? sais plus trop ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

LOL mon premier message est revenu en postant le second,c'est plus des neurones mais un cerveau qu'il me faut!!désolée.

----------


## mofo

les gosbi diet n'iraient pas ?

----------


## mofo

mon lab aussi a une hypo, par contre lui a maigri et pas grossi, le véto a pensé à l'hypo lorsque je l'ai emmené car il avait du mal à respirer, elle a pensé à une paralysie laryngée, donc nous a proposé de faire une prise de sang pour vérifier la thyroide, donc hypothyroide + paralysie côté gauche du larynx, j'aurai préféré qu'il grossisse !!!

là il est au platinium je lui adapte la dose mais avant il était au now et j'avais du lui augmenter la dose pour qu'il maintienne son poids, mais les now ne lui convenait pas trop car bcp de selles pas toujours moulées, et + 360g par jour pour ne pas qu'il perde. Avec platinium je lui donne actuellement 320g par jour, et je vais aller le peser d'ici quelques jours pour voir si ça convient.

----------


## joloclo

Sais pas,le riz est en premier,je crois qu'il y a plus de viande ds les seniors et bien sûr un peu plus de M.G ,franchement je ne sais plus trop quoi lui donner car j'en ai marre de tjs changer!!

----------


## mofo

voilà la réponse de NCLN par rapport aux gosbi bio !!

Bonjour,

      C'est un projet en effet , mais il y a déjà actuellement une       pénurie mondiale de viande 'normale' de qualité pour l'industrie       du pet food, je crains qu'il ne se passe un peu de temps avant de       trouver des fournisseurs fiables de viandes 'bio' capables       d'assurer les approvisionnements d'une usine .


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sais pas,le riz est en premier,je crois qu'il y a plus de viande ds les seniors et bien sûr un peu plus de M.G ,franchement je ne sais plus trop quoi lui donner car j'en ai marre de tjs changer!!


oui mais quand on fait le total de viande il y en a 39% quand même.... et 30% de riz, les senior sont mieux mais les diet ont l'air pas trop mal non plus, enfin je pense

----------


## YenZ

> Yenz je te réponds sans citer lol Sisco faisait  14 kgs 200 à son adoption,il a grossi progressivement jusqu'à 19 kgs600  !!ce qui m'a alerté car en plus il bougeait moins,j'ai donc demandé un  bilan thyroidien et bingo hypothyroidie,donc il a un trt et a été mis  sous Virbac obésity,il est redescendu à 17 kgs,j'ai arrêté Virbac  (beurk)lui ai acheté des NOW puis depuis 3 semaines A.G premium,je l'ai  pesé il y a quelques jours,il est à nouveau à 19 kgs! Comme dit plus  haut j'avais essayé Acana au début = selles trés molles voilà pourquoi  j'hésite à prendre les light and fit,car il n'a jamais eu aucun pb,bien  qu'ayant eu plusieurs marques,sauf avec Acana,ou alors les melanger aux  A.G ?


Alors en gros ton chien a besoin de maigrir d'au moins 5 kgs si j'ai bien compris, 14.2 kgs c'était son poids de forme (idéal) ?
Pour  faire maigrir un chien ya pas 10000 solutions, idéalement avoir un fort  taux de protéines et peu de gras, c'est pourquoi je te parlais des  Acana light & fit qui sont très bien pour cela, mais il faut que le  chien aime et supporte correctement.
Si tu as eu des selles molles il  peut y avoir plusieurs origines, Taysa a eu le même problème au début  (rentré dans l'ordre maintenant), soit tu surdoses l'aliment,  normalement si son poids idéal est environ 14 kgs, le chien devrait  manger entre 140 et 170 grs/jour grand maximum ! (en pesant les croquettes sur une  balance)

Il n'y a que très peu de bonnes alternatives de qualité  pour ce type de cas, sinon des aliments très peu gras, mais qui seront  aussi hypo protéinés comme Gosbi vet Diet ou Josera balance par exemple,  du coup vu que l'alliment est très peu riche il sera blindé de  glucides, donc pas dit que ce soit top pour autant, même si la compo des  Gosbi vet Diet est pas mal du tout ! (celle des Josera balance bcp  moins)

Si tu regardes bien la compo des Virbac calorie regulation dont tu parles ici

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...c_chien/183941

Tu  remarqueras que l'aliment est très peu gras, mais aussi blindé de  fibres afin de faire évacuer l'animal, mais aussi afin de ne pas avoir  trop de glucides dans l'aliment ( 100 - (prot + gras + fibres + humidité + cendres) = glucides), du coup voila ce que tu pourrais faire :

partir  sur Acana light & fit (prends un petit paquet pour tester au  début), faire une transition, ça se peut que tu aies des selles molles  et/ou gaz mais persévère ça peut très bien s'arrêter au bout de quelques  jours !
Et tu rajoutes à la ration des haricots verts en assez bonne  quantité, ils sont une bonne source de fibres et ne feront pas grossir  d'un poil ton chien tout en augmentant le bol alimentaire, du coup ça te  permettra d'augmenter le niveau de fibres comme dans les virbac, tout  en ayant un bon taux de protéines et peu de gras !

Avec ça il devrait perdre assez rapidement, mais surtout pèse bien la ration journalière !




> Bon moi c'est pas des lunettes qu'il me faut mais  des neurones!!!j'ai ecrit un pavé pour te répondre Yenz et pouf  parti!!!!!
> Donc je résume:Sisco 14,300 kgs à l'adoption,monté jusqu'à 19,600 !!et  devenu plus calme,donc j'ai demandé un bilan thyroidien(malgré l'ironie  de ma véto qui n'y croyait pas!) résultat hypothyroidie,mis sous  Forthyron et croq Virbac de régime,redescendu à 17,500 kgs,a eu  GO,NOW,TOTW,Platinum sur 3 ans sans souci,il aime tout et supporte tout  SAUF Acana selles trés molles,voilà pourquoi j'hésite pour les light and  fit,mais il est à nouveau à 19 kgs donc je dois le faire  maigrir,surtout que l'hiver on ballade moins.Il est actuellement aux A.G  Premium .Je ne suis convaincue ni par les M.M ni par les Josera balance  donc suis ds la m°°° lol,mélanger  AG et Acana ? passer aux séniors ?  sais plus trop ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> LOL mon premier message est revenu en postant le second,c'est plus des neurones mais un cerveau qu'il me faut!!désolée.


A  mon avis tu devrais rester sur Acana en persistant un peu comme je te  l'ai dit au-dessus, si vraiment au bout de 2 semaines c'est toujours  mauvais au niveau des selles, alors tu fera la même chose mais en  mélangeant Acana light et les croquettes qu'il te reste (AG si j'ai bien  compris) + haricots verts ! 

En dernier recours si malgré le  mélange ça ne passe pas et qu'il ne maigrit pas, alors tu devras le  passer sur Gosbi vet diet tout en continuant les haricots verts !




> Sais pas,le riz est en premier,je crois qu'il y a  plus de viande ds les seniors et bien sûr un peu plus de M.G  ,franchement je ne sais plus trop quoi lui donner car j'en ai marre de  tjs changer!!


Pas sur qu'il y en ait plus dans les  senior, de toute façon il faut que tu vises absolument un aliment très  peu gras ! (idéalement < à 12% entre 8 et 10 de préférence)




> voilà la réponse de NCLN par rapport aux gosbi bio !!
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
>       C'est un projet en effet , mais il y a déjà actuellement une        pénurie mondiale de viande 'normale' de qualité pour l'industrie        du pet food, je crains qu'il ne se passe un peu de temps avant de        trouver des fournisseurs fiables de viandes 'bio' capables        d'assurer les approvisionnements d'une usine .
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Merci pour l'info  :: 
+1 pour les vet diet mais en dernier recours quand il aura testé quelque chose de meilleur et peu gras sur le papier.

----------


## joloclo

Ok Yenz vais commander Acana light et les melanger aux A.G car je viens juste d'ouvrir un paquet,pff ça va être simple de trouver la juste ration si je melange!!!!Quant aux haricots verts il en a déjà ou des courgettes car c'est un morfale!! pour son poids ideal je pense que 14 il etait un peu maigre,donc je dirais entre 15 max 17.Mais en admettant qu'il maigrisse,je passe aux Acana normales(qu'il n'avait pas supporté et qui ont beaucoup de mineraux je crois)ou je pourrais reprendre ses A.G ?

----------


## YenZ

C'est quelle gamme de chez AG que tu utilises ?
Le mieux serait de ne faire que Acana light seul pour commencer avec transition, et ensuite une fois qu'il est habitué et qu'il a perdu un peu de poids (si il a supporté Acana light) mélanger aux AG mais pas dans l'immédiat, toujours sans oublier les haricots.
Pour trouver la juste ration en mélangeant (ou pas) facile = peser environ 150/160 grs sur une balance électronique, moitié moitié.

Si il maigrit, et qu'il supporte Acana, mieux vaut rester sur Acana (une gamme pas trop grasse, je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par "acana normale") qui est de meilleure qualité, ou éventuellement repasser à AG, tout dépend de quelle gamme tu parles, vu sa maladie mieux vaut le laisser sur une gamme AG de bonne compo, mais aussi peu grasse car certaines le sont assez !

Acana light au moins cher (toutes tailles) =) http://www.miscota.fr/chiens/acana/light-fit

Sinon ici en gros sac abimé =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/acana...-sac-abim.html
ou ici en sac normal ou petit sac (plus cher) =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...fit-25-kg.html

AG =) http://dogpawstore.fr/23-arden-grange
ou
http://www.farrado.fr/acatalog/Chien...e_Farrado.html (la seule gamme correcte des 3 est la "senior", la "light" est vraiment pourrie vu les taux ! =) 57% de glucides !!!)

les autres gammes AG sont la
http://www.farrado.fr/acatalog/Chien...e_Farrado.html

----------


## joloclo

Excuse suis idiote je crois ,car tu dis Acana seul avec transition ???? moi la transition c'est de mélanger non ? Et moi je ne fais pas comme toi,je mets par ex 80% de la ration préconisée d'AG et 20% de la ration d'Acana et au fur et à mesure j'e diminue l'un et augmente l'autre jusqu'à n'avoir plus que 100% de la nouvelle!c'est ce que j'avais fait pour le passer aux Virbac,car selon les marques,la ration n'est pas tjs la même .
A.G il a la gamme premium que je prends sur Farrado,j'avais regardé les Light lol pas question!!si je repars ensuite sur A.G je pense lui prendre les seniors qui ont un taux de M.G correct
Sur petsanimalia je viens de voir des Nutram sans cereales,tu connais ? je demande pour info car je vais essayer de ne plus changer sauf Acana light le temps qu'il faudra.Merci beaucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuup.

----------


## YenZ

Non tu n'es pas du tout idiote c'est moi qui me suis mal exprimé.

Quand je disais Acana seul avec transition, en fait je voulais dire fais une transition comme tu en as l'habitude avec Acana + sa bouffe actuelle (80/20 puis 60/40 etc...) et ensuite à la fin de la transition ne donne que Acana light à 100% pour commencer !
Si tu vois qu'au bout d'une semaine avec uniquement Acana elle gère bien, alors laisse la sur Acana + haricots jusqu'à temps qu'elle maigrisse, ensuite tu pourras éventuellement mélanger avec un peu de AG (17% de MG quand même)

La ration est à peu de chose près toujours la même, les préconisations du fabricant changent mais c'est pas forcément exact, comme je te l'avais dit compte environ 1.2% du poids de forme (ou 12gr/kg/jour), soit environ (si on part sur 15 kgs de poids), entre 150 et 180gr/jour, pas plus, en pesant bien sur une balance.

Oui Nutram grain free odrey13 en parlait quelques pages en arrière car je lui avais conseillé par rapport à la très petite taille (elle a un mini chien), elle pourra t'en parler si tu veux, c'est de bonne qualité, mais assez cher, il y a surement de meilleures alternatives pour moins cher, mais tu verras ça le temps venu quand il aurai maigri  ::

----------


## pomku

Hey Sam, au fait, Pillow est à moins 1,3 kg On tient le bon bout !
je suis fière de mon Pillow !  ::  ::

----------


## YenZ

Bravo Pillow tu tiens le bon bout c'est certain !! 
Fais lui des bisous de ma part  ::  (et Krakou aussi hein, pas de jaloux tu sais !)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tiens en me baladant sur Miscota que je ne connaissais pas, trouvé une marque inconnue au bataillon aussi, qui a l'air correcte : Naturea , vous connaissez ? YenZ ?

----------


## joloclo

Voilà j'ai commandé les Acana,vous tiendrais au courant!!
Comme toi je ne connaissais ni le site ni cette marque,mais perso même si elles ont l'air bien,st pas pour mon gros vu le taux de M.G.
Bon quand Sisco sera  stabilisé je m'attaquerai aux chats aussi lol car j'en ai un de 7 kgs!!!!
Par contre je ne reçois plus aucune notification de Rescue ????

----------


## YenZ

> Tiens en me baladant sur Miscota que je ne connaissais pas, trouvé une marque inconnue au bataillon aussi, qui a l'air correcte : Naturea , vous connaissez ? YenZ ?


Il y a quelques temps quand j'ai "référencé" ce site sur la liste j'avais regardé toutes les marques, mais il n'y avait pas encore celle-ci donc je ne connais pas.
Sur le papier en tout cas ça a l'air plus que correct, un peu plus de protéines aurait été le bienvenu mais la compo est pas mal du tout !
Je vais l'ajouter à la liste  :: 





> Voilà j'ai commandé les Acana,vous tiendrais au courant!!
> Comme toi je ne connaissais ni le site ni cette marque,mais perso même si elles ont l'air bien,st pas pour mon gros vu le taux de M.G.
> Bon quand Sisco sera  stabilisé je m'attaquerai aux chats aussi lol car j'en ai un de 7 kgs!!!!
> Par contre je ne reçois plus aucune notification de Rescue ????


Pour Sisco je peux déjà te conseiller 2 choses, soit Acana light pour chiens si vraiment besoin de maigrir (ça convient aussi pour chats, au pire tu supplémentes en taurine), sinon Nutrivet Instinct fish ! (mais plus gras donc une fois le poids perdu)

Pour les notifications c'est normal rescue bug bcp en ce moment, pour modifier ça :

messages privés =) abonnements =) et tu modifies tes abonnements en cochant sur la droite et en les passant en notification instantanée par email

----------


## joloclo

Yenz Sisco c'est le chien lol,par contre donner Acana pour chien à mes chats j'avoue hésiter,je finirais bien par leur trouver des croq pour chats,j'ai mal à la tête à force d'etudier compo et analyses !!! Pour l'instant ils st aux AG light .Merci pour les notifications.

----------


## YenZ

Ah oui pardon j'ai confondu, pour ce qui est de donner Acana chien au chat ça ne pose aucun souci, si tu en doutes demande à d'autres personnes ici comme à MuzaRègne par exemple, ou alors sur le topic d'alimentations pour chats.
AG light ce n'est pas trop trop mal, le seul problème est qu'il n'y a que 30% de protéines (même si que 11% de gras) et la présence de maïs, du coup limite pas assez de protéines déjà pour un chien, donc vraiment pas assez pour un chat !
L'avantage d'Acana light est que le taux de gras est sensiblement le même (10%), mais une bien meilleure composition, et aussi plus de protéines de qualité ! (35%)

Demande d'autres idées mais c'est surement une bonne alternative si ton chat est vraiment en surpoids, sinon autre chose pourrait faire aussi l'affaire  ::

----------


## odrey13

effectivement les nutram sont de très bonne qualité et de toute petite taille ca c plutot tot quand on a des minis chiens . La compo est bonne egalement , le prix est un peu moins bien mais apres si on a qu'un petit chien ca va 
le seul petit point negatif est en fait comme pour les now , les crottes sont plutot abondantes et sentent pas tres bon (bien sur cela ne sent jamais tres bon  ::  ) doit y avoir un ou plusieurs ingredients identiques et qui fait cela 

Vous en etes ou pour le soin anti tartre de platinum ?

----------


## Sell

Bonjour
j'ai lu pas mal de pages, pas toutes et les Cotecnica Maxima Grain Free sont visiblement plus que conseillées.

mais personne ne parle de "l'hydrolysat de poulet" dans la composition et on ne connait pas son pourcentage, pourtant ça fabrication n'est pas si naturel, lisez ça :

_Hydrolysat (origine animal ou végétal) : On peut les  trouver sous diverses appellations « protéines animales hydrolysées,  hydrolysat de protéines, hydrolysats de volailles, hydrolysat de  protéines animales ». Lhydrolyse est une réaction chimique qui  "décompose" les molécules des protéines dans leau en présence dune  solution dacide sulfurique, chauffée à très haute température. On  obtient ainsi des acides aminés (qui composent naturellement les  protéines). Les matières animales premières utilisées dans ce processus  sont des poils, du cartilage, des pattes d'animaux, des plumes, ou  encore des becs de volailles mélangés à cette solution dans de grandes  cuves. La soie de porc en provenance des abattoirs est la source de  protéine animale la plus employée._

http://www.education-canine-ymettred..._pageid62.html

50% de viandes fraîches qui donnent 13% une fois déshydratée reste 57% de produits carnés sur 70% dont on ne connait pas les taux.
Dommage, d'autres marques indiquent les taux des divers viandes (mais ce n'est pas une obligation) et je vois aussi "Tapioca" en 3ème position et pas de taux.
il y en a moins que les "viandes déshydratées" en 2ème position mais moins de combien ? (idem pas de taux)
imaginons une différence de 1% entre "viandes déshydratés" et "Tapioca" donc quasiment le même taux, là je ne trouverais pas la composition si riche en viande que laisse supposer l'emballage.

Sachant que l'hydrolysat de viande peut être utilisé pour booster le taux de protéines, est aussi utilisé pour des problèmes d'allergies mais peut totalement faire l'inverse créer de nouvelles allergies (les néoallergènes)

Je ne veux pas dire quelles sont de mauvaises qualités, je me pause simplement des questions sur les taux qui ne sont pas indiqués.

Dommage et j'espère que le fabriquant indiquera plus de précision à l'avenir car si son produit est de bonne qualité, il a tout à y gagner !

----------


## joloclo

Nan si tu le dis Yenz je te crois et t'inquiètes j'ai tout lu ce qu'on trouve sur les chats lol D'ailleurs en parlant de Taurine,je ne savais pas qu'il y en avait ds certaines croq pour chien ? pour le coeur ?
Bon encore 2 questions et c'est tout (pour aujourd'hui lol)
Je pensais que Happycat etait une marque bas de gamme mais sur la liste de Greenpeace des produits sans OGM,elle est citée
Que penser de Dado tant chien que chat ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Cotecnica Maxima Grain Free


Pour ce qui est des proportions des différents ingrédients : effectivement ce n'est pas indiqué, mais on peut s'en faire une idée générale - en gros sur le plus important = quelle quantité de féculents ? - en calculant le pourcentage de glucides digestibles, c'est à dire principalement d'amidon. Pour cet aliment, les deux seules sources d'amidon sont le tapioca (3° position) et la fécule de pomme de terre (6° position). Le tapioca est quasi exclusivement composé d'amidon (88.7% et 11 % d'eau), la pomme de terre contient un peu de protéines mais quand même largement majoritairement de l'amidon.
Donc, on trouve pour cet aliment 24 % de glucides digestibles (par différence = 100 - tout le reste), qui correspond grosso modo à l'apport de tapioca + fécule de p de t. Le fabricant dit d'ailleurs que l'aliment contient 30% d'ingrédients végétaux en tout, ça se tient donc.

Quand aux hydrolysats, on a déjà parlé du fait que le processus de fabrication est peut être source de résidus (personnellement, je ne sais pas). Dans tous les cas, ce sont des ingrédients utilisés en petite quantité (voir la place dans la liste) dont le rôle est principalement d'augmenter l'appétence, les acides aminés étant encore plus appétents pour un chien que les protéines entières. Vu leur digestibilité, au final, personnellement je préfère voir un "hydrolysats de poulet" en 9° position que du blé / maïs / soja ou encore pire du gluten.
Après chacun voit midi à sa porte, et fait ses choix selon ses préférences. De toute façon ça reste de l'industriel, ça ne sera jamais que ça.






> en parlant de Taurine,je ne savais pas qu'il y en avait ds certaines croq pour chien ? pour le coeur ?
> (...)
> Je pensais que Happycat etait une marque bas de gamme mais sur la liste de Greenpeace des produits sans OGM,elle est citée
> Que penser de Dado tant chien que chat ?


Taurine : en théorie ce n'est pas un acide aminé essentiel pour le chien, en pratique certains semblent moins doués que d'autre pour la synthétiser (certaines races, golden il me semble ?) il y a eu des soucis avec des cardiopathies avec des aliments tout agneau dans le passé (contient probablement moins de taurine que d'autres viandes), du coup par précaution certains fabricants vont en rajouter de partout.
Happycat : effectivement c'est pas terrible (maïs en 1° ingrédient ...), mais ça n'est pas incompatible avec "sans OGM" qui n'est une garantie de rien du tout sauf du fait que l'aliment soit sans OGM. C'est comme "issu de l'agriculture biologique", il y a beaucoup de marques "bio" qui sont le même type de sous merde que du RC club - mais c'est le la sous merde bio, super  ::  .
Dado : me souviens plus trop, il me semble que c'est pas terrible. Pas non plus pire du pire, mais pas terrible terrible.

----------


## joloclo

Suis d'accord car malgré ma recherche du Bio pour nous,je n'ai pas encore trouvé de croq Bio acceptables! Quant aux OGM ben tant qu'à leur donner du mais j'aime autant qu'il soit sans OGM,mais ce n'etait qu'une question pour m'informer,je ne compte pas me tourner vers ces croq,merci pour la Taurine,donc pas essentiel ? je vois aussi souvent de l'iode mais bon mon chien etant en hypo,je pense que ce n'est pas un pb.Complètement HS ,mais je viens de relire le post de mon loulou ds les "sortis d'affaire"et j'ai presque eu les larmes aux yeux ,est ce que celles qui ont adopté içi relisent parfois leur post ?c'est une vraie joie de les sauver!Désolée pour ce HS,j'avais envie de partager cette emotion  ::

----------


## Dahi

Bonsoir, 

euh je ne vais surprendre personne si je vous dis que je n'ai pas lu les 300 pages ...
voila mon problème, j'ai un chiot, 8 mois, environ 15kg, hyper goulue ! Elle mange bien, mais ne mâche pas ! elle est actuellement sous RC Maxi junior pour augmenter la taille de la croquette mais bon la taille au dessus c'est giant et là ça devient carrément bizarre de lui donner ça non ? Mon autre chien enfin celui de ma famille quoi est avec science pl** médium, et parfois elle lui vole une croquette qui traine, ah ben là elle fait moins la maligne et elle croque ! 
On m'a conseillé des Black Angus qui ne gonflent pas dans l'estomac ce qui est mieux si ça tombe direct comme avec ma chienne mais bon je voulais savoir si vous aviez un truc (à part la gamelle anti goulu) !? Une autre marque de croquettes ?

Merci aux nutritionnistes  ::

----------


## vans

> Vous en etes ou pour le soin anti tartre de platinum ?


Ma chienne avait les gencives rouge donc gingivite et la elle a plus rien du tout. Les gencives sont redevenues normales. Pour ce qui est du tartre, cela prendra plus de temps car elle en a pas mal. Mais j'ai commencé à frotter avec une compresse et la compresse est marron donc le tartre commence à ce ramollir.

De plus, je ne retrouve plus autant de cochonnerie dans la gamelle d'eau

C'est donc pour moi un bon produit  ::

----------


## odrey13

super ! je pense passer commande de toute facon ca a l'air d'etre un bon produit

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour
> j'ai lu pas mal de pages, pas toutes et les Cotecnica Maxima Grain Free sont visiblement plus que conseillées.
> 
> mais personne ne parle de "l'hydrolysat de poulet" dans la composition  et on ne connait pas son pourcentage, pourtant ça fabrication n'est pas  si naturel, lisez ça :
> 
> _Hydrolysat (origine animal ou végétal) : On  peut les  trouver sous diverses appellations « protéines animales  hydrolysées,  hydrolysat de protéines, hydrolysats de volailles,  hydrolysat de  protéines animales… ». L’hydrolyse est une réaction  chimique qui  "décompose" les molécules des protéines dans l’eau en  présence d’une  solution d’acide sulfurique, chauffée à très haute  température. On  obtient ainsi des acides aminés (qui composent  naturellement les  protéines). Les matières animales premières utilisées  dans ce processus  sont des poils, du cartilage, des pattes d'animaux,  des plumes, ou  encore des becs de volailles mélangés à cette solution  dans de grandes  cuves. La soie de porc en provenance des abattoirs est  la source de  protéine animale la plus employée._
> 
> http://www.education-canine-ymettred..._pageid62.html
> 
> ...


Malheureusement presque tous les fabricants n'indiquent  pas le pourcentage exact de chaque produit dans la liste, quant au site  que tu évoques (ymettreduchien) et que je connais bien pour avoir été  conseillé au tout début de mes recherches en partie par cette personne  qui est éducatrice (Lydie), il donne pas mal d'infos mais la personne  qui le tient n'est pas spécialisée en alimentation (elle distribue  Profine par ailleurs)

Certes l'hydrolysat est controversé et on  en a déjà débattu précédemment, mais je ne sais pas d'où tu tiens le  chiffre de 50% frais = 13 % déshydraté ?
Généralement on compte environ 3 kgs de frais pour 1kg déshydraté, soit 50% frais = plutôt environ 17% déshydraté

Et  comme le disait très justement MuzaRègne en calculant le taux de  glucides qui est de 24%, + la position des aliments en apportant donc le  tapioca et la pdt, on peut donc en déduire facilement que ce taux est  le bon par rapport à ce qui est annoncé (70/30)

Perso j'suis  entièrement d'accord avec MuzaRègne, je préfère voir les hydrolysats de  poulet en milieu ou fin de liste que de voir maïs, blé, gluten, BHA, BHT  ou autre saloperies du même style !

Et comme elle le disait, ça  ne restera jamais que de l'industriel, certes de bien meilleure qualité  que ce que l'on trouve habituellement, toujours incomparable avec du  "naturel"  :: 




> Nan si tu le dis Yenz je te crois et t'inquiètes  j'ai tout lu ce qu'on trouve sur les chats lol D'ailleurs en parlant de  Taurine,je ne savais pas qu'il y en avait ds certaines croq pour chien ?  pour le coeur ?
> Bon encore 2 questions et c'est tout (pour aujourd'hui lol)
> Je pensais que Happycat etait une marque bas de gamme mais sur la liste de Greenpeace des produits sans OGM,elle est citée
> Que penser de Dado tant chien que chat ?


Pour faire court, TOUT ce qui est BIO est naze, certes ya pas d'OGM, mais que des trucs inutiles pour un carnivore majoritaire.
Dado, defu, yarrah et cie... même combat !




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> euh je ne vais surprendre personne si je vous dis que je n'ai pas lu les 300 pages ...
> voila mon problème, j'ai un chiot, 8 mois, environ 15kg, hyper goulue !  Elle mange bien, mais ne mâche pas ! elle est actuellement sous RC Maxi  junior pour augmenter la taille de la croquette mais bon la taille au  dessus c'est giant et là ça devient carrément bizarre de lui donner ça  non ? Mon autre chien enfin celui de ma famille quoi est avec science  pl** médium, et parfois elle lui vole une croquette qui traine, ah ben  là elle fait moins la maligne et elle croque ! 
> On m'a conseillé des Black Angus qui ne gonflent pas dans l'estomac ce  qui est mieux si ça tombe direct comme avec ma chienne mais bon je  voulais savoir si vous aviez un truc (à part la gamelle anti goulu) !?  Une autre marque de croquettes ?
> 
> Merci aux nutritionnistes


Une autre marque de croquettes plus adaptée déjà à un chien que RC  :: 
On  en a parlé de multiples fois, il te suffit de relire quelques pages en  arrière pour te faire une idée, tout dépend du poids du chien à l'âge  adulte, mais si il fait 15kgs à 8 mois à priori ça ne sera pas un gros  chien, Cotecnica adulte fera très bien l'affaire ou autre  éventuellement.

Par contre je ne vois pas le rapport avec des  black angus ? Qui est je crois un type de viande que l'on trouve dans  certaines croquettes, dont les real nature en vente chez maxizoo, il  faut quelque chose qui la rassasie plus, et aussi fractionner la ration  en 2 ou 3 repas sur la journée afin qu'il ait l'impression de plus  manger, tu peux aussi compléter avec des haricots verts  ::

----------


## Sell

les Cotecnica Maxima Grain Free sont donc un bon rapport qualité/prix, j'ai lu que l'hydrolysat de poulet sert à donner plus d'appétence aux croquettes Maxima et qu'il y en a peu. Ce qui est une bonne chose et ça me rassure car je les donne à ma chienne et elle les supporte très bien.

Il y a la marque "Canine Caviar" qui à l'air très bien (pas d'hydrolysat cette fois), les Wild Ocean Grain Free ALS Dinner http://caninecaviar.fr/cart/index.ph...&product_id=55

Plus cher aussi, le sac fait 12,247kg (27lb) pour 73, par contre le taux de cendres n'est pas indiqué...

----------


## Misscoco

Hello, 

Quelqu'un avait indiqué une fois le calcul de la ration de croquettes selon le type de croquettes et ses composants, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait le redonner ? Je cherche à savoir quelle ration de gosbi vet diet je dois donner à ma chienne en surpoids  ::  Merci !

----------


## pomku

Je ne suis pas certaine qu'il faille s'y fier, mais le site Gosbi indique :

*UTILISATION:*
Servir laliment sec en vous aidant des rations quotidiennes  recommandées. Laissez toujours de leau propre et fraîche à disposition  de lanimal.
 Ces quantités sont indicatives, elles doivent ensuite être adaptées aux besoins énergétiques de votre chien.

----------


## Loupiotte21

C'est bizarre qu'à partir de 50kgs, la quantité soit de moins de 1% du poids et avant 50 de plus de 1%, non ?

----------


## m.b.

Sinon on avait parlé de donner 1 à 1,2% du poids du chien. Après faut que tu surveilles ton chien, s'il prend trop de poids ou pas assez. 

Heu il y a un équivalent de gosbi (celle que donne lealouboy à son chien sensible) sur zooplus ?

----------


## Misscoco

Merci, c'était un calcul compliqué avec le taux de protéines etc, mais je vais essayer de le retrouver ! Sinon je calculerai 1-2 % du poids du chien ! Comme elle doit perdre pas mal je voudrais pas me tromper

----------


## m.b.

1% à 1,2%, pas 2%. Oui c'était un calcul compliqué, je m'en souviens et ca pouvait faire donner beaucoup de croquette parfois. Il doit  être à une trentaine de page en arrière. 
S'il doit perdre du poids, tu donne 1 % à 1,2% du poids souhaité.

----------


## pomku

> 1% à 1,2%, pas 2%. Oui c'était un calcul compliqué, je m'en souviens et ca pouvait faire donner beaucoup de croquette parfois. Il doit  être à une trentaine de page en arrière. 
> S'il doit perdre du poids, tu donne 1 % à 1,2% du poids souhaité.


Oui, tu as raison, M.B. Les quantités indiquées par Gosbi sont bof En prime, j'ai testé les Vet Diet sur mon Pillow, eh bien il n'a pas aimé du tout

En tout cas, en partant des 1% du poids souhaité - 10 g (soit 110 g/j pour un poids souhaité de 12 kg) et en mêlant croquettes le matin et poulet + haricots verts le soir, j'ai réussi à bien faire maigrir Pillow sans le frustrer (il est passé de 14,1 kg mi octobre à 12,7 kg ce matin même !  :: ).

----------


## Loupiotte21

Même régime pour la mienne (le poulet en moins) et elle retrouve son corps d'athlète !

----------


## pomku

Ah ouais ? Elle a perdu combien ton athlète Loupiotte ? (c'est quoi comme toutou ?)
 Pillow n'a jamais eu un corps d'athlète, lui. :: 
 Mais, au moins, à défaut d'être un symbole sportif, il retrouve la ligne et ses pattes ne s'en portent que mieux !  :Smile:

----------


## m.b.

Moi aussi il a bien perdu, il est passé de 34 kg à 30,500  :Smile:  Qu'est-ce qu'on peut être fier d'eux lol

----------


## pomku

> Moi aussi il a bien perdu, il est passé de 34 kg à 30,500  Qu'est-ce qu'on peut être fier d'eux lol


C'est normal… Ce sont nos bébés… :: 
Tu l'as fait maigrir comment ? Croquettes ?

----------


## m.b.

J'ai commencé par ne plus donner à volonté et délimité les gamelles parce que chez moi ils mangeaient ce qu'ils voulaient, piochaient dans leur trois gamelles. Ensuite j'ai réussi à lui faire prendre un kilo en faisant tout ça, finalement il mangeait moins quand c'était à volonté lol. Et ensuite j'ai réduit les doses de croquettes et aussi donné des* haricots vert*  :Smile:  les fameux haricots vert lol

----------


## Loupiotte21

Elle a perdu 2kgs300 environ. Elle pesait 40, maintenant 37,7 (je pense que c'est difficile de peser au gramme près) Et elle continue à perdre petit à petit. Je préfère qu'elle perde doucement et j'aimerai qu'elle arrive à 35 même si tout le monde la trouve déjà maigre (ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas !), comme ça elle a un peu de marge, et c'est son poids de forme de toute façon. Elle est très musclée mais avait quelques bourrelets  :Big Grin: 
Pour la race, euh comment dire : malinois, beauceron, rott, un joyeux mélange  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

Ouais mais c'est fou ce qu'ils aiment ça, les "fameux haricots verts " !  ::  
Même mon autre chien, le frère de Pillow, qui lui n'est pas du tout au régime (il est tout maigre et il bouffe comme quatre ! Et il  reste tout maigre !), il lui faut aussi sa dose de haricots verts chaque soir sinon c'est l'enfer ! Et des "extra-fins" pour les deux sinon, ils boudent. ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Extra fin ici aussi ahah

----------


## pomku

:: C'est vraiment des tyrans nos poilus !  ::

----------


## m.b.

Moi aussi je donnais des extra fin mdr et j'en donnais aussi aux autres en plus de leur gamelle, ils sont minces, voir très minces mais c'était en supplément donc ça allait  :Smile:

----------


## joloclo

Vous pensez quoi de ces croq ? Ils ont aussi des croq solides en forme d'os!!! Jamais vu ça lol
http://luponatural.de/home/?fr/zutaten

----------


## YenZ

> les Cotecnica Maxima Grain Free sont donc un bon rapport qualité/prix, j'ai lu que l'hydrolysat de poulet sert à donner plus d'appétence aux croquettes Maxima et qu'il y en a peu. Ce qui est une bonne chose et ça me rassure car je les donne à ma chienne et elle les supporte très bien.
> 
> Il y a la marque "Canine Caviar" qui à l'air très bien (pas d'hydrolysat cette fois), les Wild Ocean Grain Free ALS Dinner http://caninecaviar.fr/cart/index.ph...&product_id=55
> 
> Plus cher aussi, le sac fait 12,247kg (27lb) pour 73€, par contre le taux de cendres n'est pas indiqué...


Tu as d'autres gammes vendues ici, et pour bien moins cher !

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa7ma30m3.html

Les taux sont les bons sur NCLN, pas sur le site que tu donnes, le site officiel est caninecaviar.com

Mais c'est bcp moins riche, et donc plus de glucides, et ce n'est pas sans céréales vu que présence de millet (selon les gammes)





> Hello, 
> 
> Quelqu'un avait indiqué une fois le calcul de la ration de croquettes selon le type de croquettes et ses composants, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait le redonner ? Je cherche à savoir quelle ration de gosbi vet diet je dois donner à ma chienne en surpoids  Merci !


Indiqué ici =) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...129ma27m3.html





> C'est bizarre qu'à partir de 50kgs, la quantité soit de moins de 1% du poids et avant 50 de plus de 1%, non ?


Non c'est tout à fait normal j'en avais parlé précédemment

petit chien = souvent 12 à 15gr/kg/jour voir plus !
chien moyen =) 10 à 12 ou un peu plus
gros chien = aux alentours de 10 ou moins
très gros chien = en dessous de 10




> Sinon on avait parlé de donner 1 à 1,2% du poids du chien. Après faut que tu surveilles ton chien, s'il prend trop de poids ou pas assez. 
> 
> Heu il y a un équivalent de gosbi (celle que donne lealouboy à son chien sensible) sur zooplus ?


Non je ne crois pas ! (Burns mais blindé de riz !)




> Vous pensez quoi de ces croq ? Ils ont aussi des croq solides en forme d'os!!! Jamais vu ça lol
> http://luponatural.de/home/?fr/zutaten


Elles sont pas mal et sont sur la liste page 198, dommage que ce ne soit pas assez riche et très cher, mais la compo est pas mal du tout, c'est lupovet, il y a plusieurs gammes dont 1 sans céréales.

----------


## joloclo

J'ai regardé car le taux de M.G me parait bien pour Sisco pour quand il aura maigri,mais sur Zoo il n'y a qu'une gamme et je ne les trouve pas ailleurs ,tu aurais un site ?

----------


## Misscoco

Pour celles qui ont réussi à faire maigrir leur chien : déjà, bravo  ::  et pour la ration croquettes / haricots verts, comment calculez-vous? Vous donnez la moitié de la ration prévue de croquettes et vous remplacez par le même poids d'haricots verts, ou vous mettez la quantité de haricots un peu au pif ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Alors pour la mienne, le gros changement est que je pèse à la balance la quantité tous les jours pour ne pas dépasser d'1gr car avant je faisais avec un gobelet et au fil des années sa ration à augmente sans qu'on s'en rende compte (à force de faire "à peu près"). Donc son poids de forme est 35/36kgs, je lui donne 180 matin, 180 soit. Et les haricots c'est un peu au pif mais en gros une grosse poignée, je dirai 40grs.

----------


## pomku

Moi, je pèse les croquettes et/ou le poulet au gramme près, mais pas les haricots verts. 
J'en prépare à l'avance pour 2/3 jours  et j'en mets en gros 3 bonnes cuillères à soupe dans la gamelle de Pillow avec son poulet du soir. Les haricots verts sont très peu caloriques (entre 20 et 30 Kcal/100 gr si je ne me trompe pas). Le but est de maintenir un certain volume  ::  Ce n'est pas ça qui fera grossir ton chien ! 
Mais les haricots verts sont un complément. il faut quand même maintenir une dose correcte de (bonnes) protéines. 
ce qui est cool, c'est que les chiens adorent ça !  :Smile:

----------


## vans

> ce qui est cool, c'est que les chiens adorent ça !


 ::  c'est même pas vrai ^^
Ma chienne (la grosse chieuse) n'aime pas sa du tout, elle me regarde et si elle pourrait parler elle me dirait "c'est quoi c'est truc vert dans ma gamelle. 
La preuve en image (désolé pour la qualité)
Photo0177.jpg

----------


## Misscoco

Je vais procéder de la même manière pour ma chienne je pense. Peser à la balance les croquettes et mettre des haricots en plus.

----------


## pomku

> c'est même pas vrai ^^
> Ma chienne (la grosse chieuse) n'aime pas sa du tout, elle me regarde et si elle pourrait parler elle me dirait "c'est quoi c'est truc vert dans ma gamelle. 
> La preuve en image (désolé pour la qualité)
> Pièce jointe 88797


`
C'est que ta jolie puce est une minuscule exception alors ::   ::

----------


## mofo

> c'est même pas vrai ^^
> Ma chienne (la grosse chieuse) n'aime pas sa du tout, elle me regarde et si elle pourrait parler elle me dirait "c'est quoi c'est truc vert dans ma gamelle. 
> La preuve en image (désolé pour la qualité)
> Pièce jointe 88797


 ::

----------


## m.b.

Ha ben moi il ne perdait vraiment pas donc j'ai du remplacer une partie des croquettes par des haricots vert, je n'ai pas mis les haricot en supplément, au contraire.

----------


## vans

> `
> C'est que ta jolie puce est une minuscule exception alors…


Et fallait que je tombe dessus  ::  mais c'est ma baboune d'amour (on se moque pas de son surnom qui lui va tellement bien  :Stick Out Tongue: )



> 


Le pire c'est qu'elle mange rien quand il y a quelque chose qui lui plait pas dans la gamelle donc faut la changer. Vive le gachit.  ::

----------


## m.b.

> Et fallait que je tombe dessus  mais c'est ma baboune d'amour (on se moque pas de son surnom qui lui va tellement bien )
> 
> Le pire c'est qu'elle mange rien quand il y a quelque chose qui lui plait pas dans la gamelle donc faut la changer. Vive le gachit.


La petite saloperie ! Je te prête ma croisée lab si tu veux, quand elle verra que si elle ne mange pas vite, elle ne mange pas, elle fera peut être moins la difficile lol

----------


## vans

> La petite saloperie ! Je te prête ma croisée lab si tu veux, quand elle verra que si elle ne mange pas vite, elle ne mange pas, elle fera peut être moins la difficile lol


 :: 
Ta chienne ne pourra pas s’approcher de la gamelle. Même si ma chienne ne veut pas de sa gamelle, elle ne permet pas l'intrusion à celle ci. 
On a fait l'expérience avec son "cousin" qui est un vrai morfale et bah il a pas pu approcher. Par contre elle, elle peut aller dans la gamelle des autres  :: 

En plus, depuis qu'elle est sous orijen + huile de saumon, elle a une de ses patate  :Smile: 
J'ai l'impression qu'elle a rajeunit malgré c'est 13 ans

----------


## m.b.

Une vraie chieuse en somme  ::

----------


## Darlow

Je vais tenter les haricots pour ma petite grosse... Je ne trouve pas qu'elle mange beaucoup, ça doit être son métabolisme d'être un peu grassouillette, mais j'aimerais bien qu'elle perde un petit peu...

----------


## Dahi

> Une autre marque de croquettes plus adaptée déjà à un chien que RC 
> On  en a parlé de multiples fois, il te suffit de relire quelques pages en  arrière pour te faire une idée, tout dépend du poids du chien à l'âge  adulte, mais si il fait 15kgs à 8 mois à priori ça ne sera pas un gros  chien, Cotecnica adulte fera très bien l'affaire ou autre  éventuellement.
> 
> Par contre je ne vois pas le rapport avec des  black angus ? Qui est je crois un type de viande que l'on trouve dans  certaines croquettes, dont les real nature en vente chez maxizoo, il  faut quelque chose qui la rassasie plus, et aussi fractionner la ration  en 2 ou 3 repas sur la journée afin qu'il ait l'impression de plus  manger, tu peux aussi compléter avec des haricots verts


Oui je me suis trompée c'est real !!! On m'a dit que comme elle ne mâche pas le risque avec des croquettes type RC c'est que quand elles tombent dans l'estomac, elles gonflent et là c'est difficile de digérer pour la puce ...
Je vais regarder alors cette marque de croquettes, merci pour le filon  ::

----------


## Sell

> Tu as d'autres gammes vendues ici, et pour bien moins cher !
> 
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa7ma30m3.html
> 
> Les taux sont les bons sur NCLN, pas sur le site que tu donnes, le site officiel est caninecaviar.com
> 
> Mais c'est bcp moins riche, et donc plus de glucides, et ce n'est pas sans céréales vu que présence de millet (selon les gammes)
> 
> 
> Indiqué ici =) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...129ma27m3.html




C'est normal que se soit moins cher, comme tu dis ce n'est pas sans céréales donc ça ne m'intéresse pas, il n'y a pas suffisamment de choix concernant cette marque sur NCLN.
Et la composition des *Wild Ocean Grain Free ALS Dinner* est bonne sur http://caninecaviar.fr/cart/index.ph...&product_id=55. Une légère différence de calcium par rapport au site officiel, 2.6% au lieu de 2.4%.
En tout cas la composition me semble très bien (et pas d'hydrolysat)

----------


## odrey13

platinum n'est pas testé sur les animaux je sais mais Gosbi non plus ? 

Je viens de voir une video sur facebook assez horrible , la marque qui testait etait iams eukanuba

----------


## mofo

> platinum n'est pas testé sur les animaux je sais mais Gosbi non plus ? 
> 
> Je viens de voir une video sur facebook assez horrible , la marque qui testait etait iams eukanuba


je ne sais pas essaie d'envoyer un mail à NCLN

----------


## odrey13

oui merci , je vais le faire  ::

----------


## odrey13

NCLN m'a repondu que les gosbi ne sont pas testées

- - - Mise à jour - - -

comme toutes les croquettes qu'ils vendent

----------


## Misscoco

Autre question : ma chienne est actuellement aux Proplan Adult. On a commandé des Gosbi Vet Diet, elle a au moins 5 kg à perdre. Faut-il faire une transition progressive en mélangeant les 2 sortes de croquettes ? Pendant combien de temps ? Et est-ce qu'on donne tout de suite la ration adaptée au poids idéal, ou bien est-ce qu'on diminue peu à peu la ration que le chien a l'habitude de manger ?

----------


## babeth95300

j'aimerais avoir des conseils sur l'alimentation de vieux chiens avec des dents plus en très bon état,il y a peut être des réponses mais je dois avouer que je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire toutes les pages;J'aimerais des croquettes pas trop grosses ni trop dures et ayant de bonnes qualités nutritionnelles pour Hopper qui a 12 ans à qui il manque un croc et peut être des adresses avec des prix intéressants;merci

----------


## Fahn

Tu peux simplement humidifier ses croquettes pour qu'il ait plus facile à les manger.
La plupart des croquettes sans céréales sont petites (Orijen, Acana, Nutrivet,...)

----------


## babeth95300

merci fahn mais pourquoi sans céréales ,est ce mauvais

----------


## Fahn

Les céréales ne sont pas très bonnes pour les chiens.
On en parle tout au long de ce sujet, il y a un récapitulatif des marques les meilleures en page 198 il me semble.

----------


## Misscoco

Personne pour ma question ?

----------


## m.b.

> Personne pour ma question ?


Tu donnes la ration de croquette en fonction du poids qu'il doit atteindre donc oui tu fais une transition et au fur et à mesure tu en profites pour diminuer progressivement la ration de croquuette, enfin si tu en donnais plus que la ration que tu vas devoir donner. Ensuite, le temps de la transition... termine ton paquet de proplan, faut pas gacher.

----------


## Fahn

Je peux juste te dire que oui, il faut faire une transition. Pour le temps de transition, tout dépend du chien, ici je la fais toujours très longue, mais sur une semaine ou dix jours ça devrait aller aussi.
Pour moi tu peux diminuer au fil du temps, déjà quand tu fais la transition, pour arriver au poids voulu à la fin de la transition.

----------


## Misscoco

Merci pour vos conseils ! Connaissant la bête et son estomac résistant à toute épreuve, je vais faire une transition mais pas forcément très longue

----------


## m.b.

Ben déjà commence à faire 1/4 - 3/4 et voir comment il réagit

----------


## Poupoune 73

> merci fahn mais pourquoi sans céréales ,est ce mauvais


le chien est un charognard/carnivore opportuniste, non un granivore. les céréales c'est pour les poules et les hamsters... simplement les fabriquants de bas de gamme les utilisent car c'est moins cher que la viande. voilà pourquoi les trottoirs sont envahis de bouses puantes: un chien n'est pas fait pour digérer une alimentation composée à 70% minimum de déchets de l'industrie céréalière  ::

----------


## m.b.

Pour mon gros, j'ai pris les purizon, j'en suis à la fin du paquet mais ca l'a fait grossir  :Frown:

----------


## karouba

Bonjour,

Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer une petite entreprise commercialisant les croquettes Orijen Sénior (Question de ne pas utiliser Zooplus) ?

Merci

----------


## pomku

"Nourrir comme la nature" vend les Orijen senior, mais seulement en sacs de 13,5 kg…

----------


## TillidieBT

j'ai le net à nouveau alors
bonne année, bonne santé, et sans trop de céréales (:

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer une petite entreprise commercialisant les croquettes Orijen Sénior (Question de ne pas utiliser Zooplus) ?
> 
> Merci


p198 de ce topic yenz a mis en ligne une liste de croquettes de qualité avec les fournisseurs pour chaque marque.
si tu es en rhône alpes vois avec la compagnie des croquettes

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai regardé car le taux de M.G me parait bien pour Sisco pour quand il aura maigri,mais sur Zoo il n'y a qu'une gamme et je ne les trouve pas ailleurs ,tu aurais un site ?


oui ici =) http://www.lupovet.fr/




> Et fallait que je tombe dessus  mais c'est ma baboune d'amour (on se moque pas de son surnom qui lui va tellement bien )
> 
> Le pire c'est qu'elle mange rien quand il y a quelque chose qui lui plait pas dans la gamelle donc faut la changer. Vive le gachit.


"Ma baboune d'amour"  ::  ::  :: 
Bon ok je  :: viiiiiiiiite...




> Une vraie chieuse en somme


Non une fille tout simplement !  :: 




> Oui je me suis trompée c'est real !!! On m'a dit que comme elle ne mâche pas le risque avec des croquettes type RC c'est que quand elles tombent dans l'estomac, elles gonflent et là c'est difficile de digérer pour la puce ...
> Je vais regarder alors cette marque de croquettes, merci pour le filon


Oui et non, sinon prend plutôt des croquettes appétentes et tendres (Natyka ou Platinum)




> C'est normal que se soit moins cher, comme tu dis ce n'est pas sans céréales donc ça ne m'intéresse pas, il n'y a pas suffisamment de choix concernant cette marque sur NCLN.
> Et la composition des *Wild Ocean Grain Free ALS Dinner* est bonne sur http://caninecaviar.fr/cart/index.ph...&product_id=55. Une légère différence de calcium par rapport au site officiel, 2.6% au lieu de 2.4%.
> En tout cas la composition me semble très bien (et pas d'hydrolysat)


Beaucoup trop de calcium, le problème c'est que les donnés du site sont complètement fausses, le bon site est caninecaviar.com (et même sur celui la certains taux sont faux, les bons sont ceux sur NCLN), sinon j'ai la feuille qui récapitule tous les (bons) taux direct du fabricant si ça t'intéresse.




> platinum n'est pas testé sur les animaux je sais mais Gosbi non plus ? 
> 
> Je viens de voir une video sur facebook assez horrible , la marque qui testait etait iams eukanuba


Cette vidéo est très connue on en a parlé plusieurs fois, sinon Platinum comme Gosbi ne testent pas.





> Autre question : ma chienne est actuellement aux Proplan Adult. On a commandé des Gosbi Vet Diet, elle a au moins 5 kg à perdre. Faut-il faire une transition progressive en mélangeant les 2 sortes de croquettes ? Pendant combien de temps ? Et est-ce qu'on donne tout de suite la ration adaptée au poids idéal, ou bien est-ce qu'on diminue peu à peu la ration que le chien a l'habitude de manger ?


Oui transition + peser sur une balance, quant aux quantités de vet diet c'est dispo sur NCLN ou pages précédentes donné par pomku.





> j'aimerais avoir des conseils sur l'alimentation de vieux chiens avec des dents plus en très bon état,il y a peut être des réponses mais je dois avouer que je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire toutes les pages;J'aimerais des croquettes pas trop grosses ni trop dures et ayant de bonnes qualités nutritionnelles pour Hopper qui a 12 ans à qui il manque un croc et peut être des adresses avec des prix intéressants;merci


Dans ce cas Platinum ou natyka (ce dernier est moins cher et très bien)

http://shop.platinum.com
www.natyka.com




> Pour mon gros, j'ai pris les purizon, j'en suis à la fin du paquet mais ca l'a fait grossir


Tu peux prendre Nutrivet Dietetic & care ou Orijen senior à la place  :: 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer une petite entreprise commercialisant les croquettes Orijen Sénior (Question de ne pas utiliser Zooplus) ?
> 
> Merci


Oui tout est indiqué page 198 premier message !
en vrac, NCLN, LCDC, miscota, croqadom et quelques autres...

Au fait bonne année à tou(te)s !!  ::

----------


## vans

> "Ma baboune d'amour" 
> Bon ok je viiiiiiiiite...
> 
> Non une fille tout simplement !


J'avais dit on se moque pas de ma baboune  ::   :: 

Tant pense quoi alors du spray de platinum.

----------


## mimine

> le chien est un charognard/carnivore opportuniste, non un granivore. les céréales c'est pour les poules et les hamsters... simplement les fabriquants de bas de gamme les utilisent car c'est moins cher que la viande. voilà pourquoi les trottoirs sont envahis de bouses puantes: un chien n'est pas fait pour digérer une alimentation composée à 70% minimum de déchets de l'industrie céréalière


sans compter qu'un carnivore (opportuniste comme le chien ou strict comme le chat) n'est pas fait pour digérer et assimiler des protéines végétales : ça se traduit en général par des calculs urinaires, des maladies des organes "filtres" (foie, pancréas, reins..) et des gastrites (inflammations de l'estomac).

Les aliments sans céréales sont généralement plus chers car plus chargés en protéines animales de qualité, donc moins de frais véto à la clé !

----------


## karouba

Il y a un topic dans la rubrique végétarien, où un membre donne des exemples de chiens nourris aux croquettes végétariennes et qui n'ont pas plus de problèmes de santé que les chiens nourris en carnivores ...
Est-ce quelqu'un aurait genre une référence d'article scientifique ?

----------


## YenZ

source ? lien ?

----------


## Misscoco

C'est ce que la personne demande  ::

----------


## mimine

> Il y a un topic dans la rubrique végétarien, où un membre donne des exemples de chiens nourris aux croquettes végétariennes et qui n'ont pas plus de problèmes de santé que les chiens nourris en carnivores ...
> Est-ce quelqu'un aurait genre une référence d'article scientifique ?


je serai curieuse de voir dans quel état seront les chiens d'ici 8-10 ans ... un carnivore n'est pas fait pour manger des protéines végétales exclusivement bon sang de bois  :: 

Peut être regarder sur les forums anglophones consacrés au végétarisme ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi j'ai juste à soulever les babines pour voir que les dents ne sont pas adaptées à des aliments végétaux  :: 
d'ailleurs en balades mes terriers chassent les petits rongeurs (et pas que!) et les avalent tout rond, par contre bizarrement les épis de maïs ils s'en occupent pas  ::

----------


## Fahn

Un sujet spécialement créé pour parler du végéta*isme chez les chiens : Les chiens végétariens, végétaliens. Vos avis.

----------


## karouba

Merci pour le lien

----------


## lealouboy

NCLN m'épate !!!!! Commande passé hier à 12h livrée ce jour à 12h !!!! Si ça c'est pas de l'éfficacité  :: 
J'ai rajouté des Gosbits cette fois ci, après tout c'est les fêtes pour tout le monde  ::

----------


## YenZ

> J'avais dit on se moque pas de ma baboune  
> 
> Tant pense quoi alors du spray de platinum.


Désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher  :: 
J'en pense du bien, pour l'instant c'est pas encore parfait mais ça avance bien, je trouve le produit assez efficace dans l'ensemble si on ne veut pas utiliser de gros os à la place, le seul reproche que je lui ferai est d'être quand même très prohibitif et donc pas forcément accessible à toutes les bourses ! (surtout quand on a bcp d'animaux)




> Il y a un topic dans la rubrique végétarien, où un membre donne des exemples de chiens nourris aux croquettes végétariennes et qui n'ont pas plus de problèmes de santé que les chiens nourris en carnivores ...
> Est-ce quelqu'un aurait genre une référence d'article scientifique ?


C'est une hérésie totale, nourrir des carnivores, qu'ils soient stricts ou majoritaires/opportunistes, avec des végétaux c'est juste ridicule et dangereux, un carnivore n'est pas fait pour ingurgiter et digérer des végétaux, si ils ont des crocs et que leur instinct est de chasser ce n'est pas pour rien !
je peux comprendre les humains qui sont végés, mais ce qui est applicable à notre espèce ne l'est surement pas pour d'autres, et en particulier pour les chiens/chats, si on veut nourrir son animal a base de végé, alors faut prendre un lapin, pas un chien !

L'étude donnée sur le topic qu'indique Fahn ne rime à rien du tout, un chien ou un chat reste un carnivore avec un besoin de viande, faut pas chercher plus loin.
la dernière fois qu'on a voulu nourrir des herbivores avec de la viande (cf la vache folle), on a vu les résultats sur les animaux et les hommes... un herbivore ne doit pas manger des farines animales douteuses, tout comme un carnivore n'est pas une vache ou un lapin !




> C'est ce que la personne demande


Oui au temps pour moi je me suis emballé tout seul  :: 




> NCLN m'épate !!!!! Commande passé hier à 12h livrée ce jour à 12h !!!! Si ça c'est pas de l'éfficacité 
> J'ai rajouté des Gosbits cette fois ci, après tout c'est les fêtes pour tout le monde


Tu nous diras ce qu'en pensent tes loulous des gosbits, mais vu que tu as une de tes chiennes qui mangerait des cailloux je m'en fais pas trop !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

A mon avis, ils vont tous se jeter dessus !!!! Ils sont déjà prêts à faire n'importe quoi pour un morceau de pain dur  ::

----------


## mofo

> NCLN m'épate !!!!! Commande passé hier à 12h livrée ce jour à 12h !!!! Si ça c'est pas de l'éfficacité 
> J'ai rajouté des Gosbits cette fois ci, après tout c'est les fêtes pour tout le monde


platinium pareil livraison hyper rapide !! d'ailleurs je viens de commander, il y a une écharpe en cadeau  :: 

la première fois que j'avais commandé, j'ai passé commande dans l'après midi et j'ai reçu le lendemain matin !!

----------


## vans

> Désolé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher 
> J'en pense du bien, pour l'instant c'est pas encore parfait mais ça avance bien, je trouve le produit assez efficace dans l'ensemble si on ne veut pas utiliser de gros os à la place, le seul reproche que je lui ferai est d'être quand même très prohibitif et donc pas forcément accessible à toutes les bourses ! (surtout quand on a bcp d'animaux)


C'est vrai que c'est assez cher pour le peu qu'il y a dans le flacon. J'ai longtemps hésité avant de l'acheter. Mais je me suis dit, que si cela marche, ma baboune ne passera pas par la case anesthésie et c'est quand même moins cher qu'une anesthésie.

J'ai envoyé un mail à platinum pour savoir combien de temps je devais "traiter" ma chienne avant de voir de réel résultat sachant qu'elle a pas mal de tartre. J'ai eu une réponse très rapidement. Le monsieur m'a dit que cela pouvais prendre un peu plus de deux mois lorsque le tartre était important et qu'il ne fallait pas oublier de frotter un peu les dents pour retirer ce qui a été ramoli soit avec une compresse soit avec une brosse a dent pour que l'action soit meilleure.

----------


## goldenslover

Pour reparler des Gosbi sur Caniforum j'ai lu un post qui m'a fait fremir, ce post a ete redigé par Phil 81120; je te livre tel que je l'ai decouvert, j'y suis tombé par hasard et je n'en reviens toujours pas

* PAS BON*  phil81120 le Ven 27 Avr 2012, 15:15


FAUT ARRETER AVEC GOSBI... C MEME PAS EU QUI LE FABRIQUE C LA SOCIETE ELMUBAS CITUER AU PAYS BASQUE ESPAGNIOL. LEUR FARINE EST COMPOSER DE TOUS LES RESIDU PLUME. PATTE.TETE. LEUR FORMULATION EST TROMPEUSE. JE PEUT VOUS EN PARLER EN CONAISSANCE CAR G TRANSPORTER LES RESIDU PAR SEMI A L USINE AU PAYS BASQUE. MAIS IL NI A PAS QUE GOSBI QUI TRICHE. DEPUIS J ACHETTE CHEZ UN PETIT FABRICANT DANS MA REGION. C TOP

----------


## pomku

Mais non, c'est gamme "éco" de Gosbi qui était fabriquée dans cette usine… Les Exclusive of Gosbi (donc les super premium) ainsi que les Premium n'ont rien à voir avec ça ! 
D'ailleurs j'ai lu je ne sais plus où qu'ils allaient bientôt cesser de fabriquer cette gamme "éco" car elle ne correspondait pas aux produits de qualité qu'ils désirent maintenant distribuer.

y'a toujours des petits malins qui se répandent en "alertes" douteuses… Comme par hasard, le gus laisse entendre à la fin de son  message qu'il connait _"un petit fabricant dans sa région"_… Quelque chose me dit que c'est lui (ou son frère ou son meilleur pote), le _"petit fabricant"_ en question…

----------


## goldenslover

Contrairement à toi, je ne prends pas ce post à  la légère. Je n'ai pas confiance, car la legislation espagnole n'est pas assez stricte, quand on voit comment il traite les chiens (exemple des Galgos )permets moi d'emettre quelques reserves en la matiere

----------


## pomku

Je ne prends pas ce post à la légère. D'autant que mes chiens sont nourris aux Gosbi Et je tiens plus à mes chiens qu'à moi-même. Ils n'ont  jamais été autant en forme que depuis qu'ils mangent Gosbi (exclusive of Gosbi , je précise). Ils les préfèrent largement aux Orijen, TOTW, Acana et autres marques du même type que j'ai pu leur proposer.

Mais le message en question ne précise pas de quel gamme de Gosbi il s'agit. Et si on regarde sur le site Gosbi, la composition évoquée ci-dessus correspond à la gamme éco. 

Et en effet, je connais le triste sort des galgos en Espagne ainsi que le fonctionnement pour le moins écurant des perreras. Mais quand on voit comment les chiens sont maltraités à La Réunion par exemple (exemple que je connais d'autant mieux que j'ai sauvés mes chiens de là-bas), que la Réunion est un département français (donc soumis à la législation française), où la police et les instances gouvernementales ne lèvent pas non plus le petit doigt pour les animaux errants, ferment les yeux sur toutes les formes de maltraitance, refusent toute campagne de stérilisation, euthanasient au bout de 4 jours tout animal qui atterrit à la fourrière, je m'interroge tout autant, si ce n'est plus...

----------


## goldenslover

Oui il est vrai qu'il faut se poser les bonnes questions, je pense que tu adores tes chiens, comme moi d'ailleurs et c'est pour cette raison que je m'interrogeais, pour ma part je leur donne Artemis et je touche du bois, c'est une gamme qui leur reussit

Je vois que tu as adopté tes Toutous, ils ont l'air superbes

----------


## pomku

:Smile:  Merci pour eux... Ils sont merveilleux, mes petits boudins créoles !  ::  Le plus difficile a été de les acclimater au climat tout pourri de Paris !  :: 

Pour info, lu sur un autre forum qui parle de Gosbi et de l'usine de ELMUBAS:

_" la gamme" economic range" comprenant 
 spécial
 alta energia
sont fabriqué par l'usine Espagnole qui fabrique les autres marques.......
ils ne fabrique que le prémium et super prémium, chez GOSBI"_

Source : http://www.chien-courant.com/forumfi...t=85&start=250

Yenz, mon petit chat, si tu passes par là, on attend tes lumières !  ::  ::

----------


## mofo

il faudrait peut être interroger NCLN non ? je pense que le Mr est sérieux et qu'il ne vend pas n'importe quoi

----------


## pomku

hey Mofo ! Ça va ? Comment va ton  Krusty national ?  :Smile:

----------


## mofo

coucou pomku !!!  mon krusty va bien, il a tout le temps faim !! il préfère le canapé (avec quelques coussins pour être sûr que ça soit bien moelleux on ne sait jamais hein) et dormir avec nous sous la couette bien au chaud !!! ben oui t'imagines dans le couloir avec mofo il fait trop froid faut pas abuser !!!!!  bref et sa moman dit rien........ ::    ah oui il adore aussi se coller les fesses au radiateur un jour il va ressembler à une entrecôte cuite au grill !!!!!!  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour gosbi: rien qu'à l'orthographe ça sent le coup monté... mais c'est bien qu'ils se concentrent sur du mieux, pour une fois qu'une boite marche dans le bon sens!

sinon j'en suis à la moitié du paquet de maxima cotecnica grain free  j'en suis très satisfaite, beau poil, belle musculature, Diana garde la ligne et fait un petit caca par jour pour 220g. elle les trouve plus appétentes que les nutrivet insctinct et rechigne moins à finir sa gamelle

----------


## monconfetti

J 'ai finalement opté pour les gosbi EXCLUSIVE séniors pour mes deux grands chiens (un croisé husky/montagne de 5 ans et un papi de bientôt 11ans) et les gosbi agneau pour mes deux petits nus ! Tout va bien depuis plus d'un mois que je leur donne , belles selles , alors que mon husky a souvent eu des problèmes de diarrhée!
Là je dois repasser commande et je suis tentée par les maxima pour mes petits nus et je voudrais avoir votre avis comparé aux gosbi ?
Merci

----------


## YenZ

> Pour reparler des Gosbi sur Caniforum j'ai lu un post qui m'a fait fremir, ce post a ete redigé par Phil 81120; je te livre tel que je l'ai decouvert, j'y suis tombé par hasard et je n'en reviens toujours pas
> 
> * PAS BON*
> 
>   phil81120 le Ven 27 Avr 2012, 15:15
> 
> 
> FAUT ARRETER AVEC GOSBI... C MEME PAS EU QUI LE FABRIQUE C LA SOCIETE ELMUBAS CITUER AU PAYS BASQUE ESPAGNIOL. LEUR FARINE EST COMPOSER DE TOUS LES RESIDU PLUME. PATTE.TETE. LEUR FORMULATION EST TROMPEUSE. JE PEUT VOUS EN PARLER EN CONAISSANCE CAR G TRANSPORTER LES RESIDU PAR SEMI A L USINE AU PAYS BASQUE. MAIS IL NI A PAS QUE GOSBI QUI TRICHE. DEPUIS J ACHETTE CHEZ UN PETIT FABRICANT DANS MA REGION. C TOP


C'est faux, gosbi à la base vend effectivement du bas de gamme pour très peu cher, mais il existe aussi le super prenium exclusive of gosbi qui n'a strictement rien à voir, en terme de compo et de prix !

Suffit de lire le message du mec pour voir que soit il essaie de recommander son fabricant, soit de dénigrer gosbi dans un but bien précis, soit il ne sait pas de quoi il parle... faudrait pas tout confondre !




> Contrairement à toi, je ne prends pas ce post à  la légère. Je n'ai pas confiance, car la legislation espagnole n'est pas assez stricte, quand on voit comment il traite les chiens (exemple des Galgos )permets moi d'emettre quelques reserves en la matiere


Dire à pomku qu'elle prend ce post à la légère c'est vraiment très mal la connaitre et très mal connaitre son amour inconditionnel des boudins créoles, la législation espagnole et la condition des galgos et podencos (entre autres) n'a rien à voir avec ce dont on parle, ce n'est par exemple pas parce que certaines choses sont pourries ou mal faites en France ou ailleurs que tout l'est, boycotter un pays par rapport à un certain truc me semble perso complètement ridicule.





> Merci pour eux... Ils sont merveilleux, mes petits boudins créoles !  Le plus difficile a été de les acclimater au climat tout pourri de Paris ! 
> 
> Pour info, lu sur un autre forum qui parle de Gosbi et de l'usine de ELMUBAS:
> 
> _" la gamme" economic range" comprenant 
>  spécial
>  alta energia
> sont fabriqué par l'usine Espagnole qui fabrique les autres marques.......
> ils ne fabrique que le prémium et super prémium, chez GOSBI"_
> ...


Oui ma petit chatte  ::   :: 
Bah t'as parfaitement résumé, rien à ajouter chef, tu as du avoir un bon prof !  :: 

Désolé de ne pas encore avoir répondu à tes MP mais j'étais pas mal occupé dernièrement, la je passais en coup de vent mais promis je te donne des news cette semaine  :Smile: 

PS : le SP de gosbi est importé EXCLUSIVEMENT chez NCLN  ::  et vendu chez celui-ci et LCDC !




> J 'ai finalement opté pour les gosbi EXCLUSIVE séniors pour mes deux grands chiens (un croisé husky/montagne de 5 ans et un papi de bientôt 11ans) et les gosbi agneau pour mes deux petits nus ! Tout va bien depuis plus d'un mois que je leur donne , belles selles , alors que mon husky a souvent eu des problèmes de diarrhée!
> Là je dois repasser commande et je suis tentée par les maxima pour mes petits nus et je voudrais avoir votre avis comparé aux gosbi ?
> Merci


Maxima est très bien, mais attention les croquettes de la gamme adulte sont un peu grosses, si ce sont de très petits chiens ça se peut que ça coince... (ma jack de 6 kgs les mange mais bon)
Sinon tu as la gamme puppy qui est très bien aussi, avec des croquettes parfaites pour très petits chiens, les retours sur cette marque sont très bons, mais impossible de se faire une idée sur tes toons sans le tester.

C'est assez différent de gosbi car beaucoup plus riche et sans céréales, comparable à Orijen par exemple, mais ces 2 marques sont très bien même si différentes sur le papier, Maxima étant plus riche contient beaucoup moins de glucides ce qui est très bien.

----------


## goldenslover

[C'est faux, gosbi à la base vend effectivement du bas de gamme pour très peu cher, mais il existe aussi le super prenium exclusive of gosbi qui n'a strictement rien à voir, en terme de compo et de prix !

Suffit de lire le message du mec pour voir que soit il essaie de recommander son fabricant, soit de dénigrer gosbi dans un but bien précis, soit il ne sait pas de quoi il parle faudrait pas tout confondre !



Dire à pomku qu'elle prend ce post à la légère c'est vraiment très mal la connaitre et très mal connaitre son amour inconditionnel des boudins créoles, la législation espagnole et la condition des galgos et podencos (entre autres) n'a rien à voir avec ce sont on parle, ce n'est par exemple parce que certaines choses sont pourries ou mal faites en France ou ailleurs que tout l'est, boycotter un pays par rapport à un certain truc me semble perso complètement ridicule.


Bonjour Yenz,

Tu avoueras quand même que l'on puisse se poser quelques questions, quand on lit çà; personnellement je donne Artemis mais si je devais changer ce serait pour Maxima ou Pro Nature Holistic ( des qu'ils redistribuent leurs croquettes en france )

Entre temps j'ai appris à connaître Pomku, je reconnais qu'elle est adorable et veut uniquement le meileur pour ses chiens, mea culpa!!!

Oui ma petit chatte  ::   :: 
Bah t'as parfaitement résumé, rien à ajouter chef, tu as du avoir un bon prof !  :: 

Désolé de ne pas encore avoir répondu à tes MP mais j'étais pas mal occupé dernièrement, la je passais en coup de vent mais promis je te donne des news cette semaine  :Smile: 

PS : le SP de gosbi est importé EXCLUSIVEMENT chez NCLN  ::  et vendu chez celui-ci et LCDC !



Maxima est très bien, mais attention les croquettes de la gamme adulte sont un peu grosses, si ce sont de très petits chiens ça se peut que ça coince... (ma jack de 6 kgs les mange mais bon)
Sinon tu as la gamme puppy qui est très bien aussi, avec des croquettes parfaites pour très petits chiens, les retours sur cette marque sont très bons, mais impossible de se faire une idée sur tes toons sans le tester.

C'est assez différent de gosbi car bcp plus riche et sans céréales, comparable à Orijen par exemple, mais ces 2 marques sont très bien même si différentes sur le papier, Maxima étant plus riche contient beacoup moins de glucides ce qui est très bien.[/QUOTE]

----------


## monconfetti

Grosses comment les croquettes maxima ?

J'ai deux petits gloutons qui ne reculent devant rien  ( 5 kg pour la fifille et 6kg8 pour le mec ), mais est-ce que le fait d'engloutir des grosses croquettes est mauvais pour leur digestion ?
Je suis étonnée aussi que les croquettes puppy puissent convenir à des chiens adultes ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Je suis étonnée aussi que les croquettes puppy puissent convenir à des chiens adultes ?


"Qui peut le plus peut le moins" .... la raison pour laquelle "on" fabrique des croquettes "chiot", c'est parce que les croquettes pour adultes sont faites a minima donc insuffisantes pour des chiots parce que tout juste suffisantes pour des adultes (pour le nutriment de référence = protéines).
A moins de chien adulte inactif, ayant tendance à l'obésité, les croquettes chiots sont très bien.

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour Yenz,
> 
> Tu avoueras quand même que l'on puisse se poser quelques questions, quand on lit çà; personnellement je donne Artemis mais si je devais changer ce serait pour Maxima ou Pro Nature Holistic ( des qu'ils redistribuent leurs croquettes en france )
> 
> Entre temps j'ai appris à connaître Pomku, je reconnais qu'elle est adorable et veut uniquement le meileur pour ses chiens, mea culpa!!!


Bonsoir goldenslover,

Bien sur je conçois que l'on puisse se poser des questions, ce que je voulais dire par la c'est qu'il ne faut pas prendre au pied de la lettre tout ce qui peut être lu sur internet, surtout les retours d'utilisateurs qui pour la majorité n'y connaissent rien, mais je comprends tout à fait que ça pose question.

Je sais que tu donnes Artemis puisque je te l'avais conseillé, et aussi parce que je connais assez bien celle qui te le vend  :: 
Quant à Maxima c'est aussi espagnol, tout comme Gosbi, ce qui n'empêche pas que c'est une très bonne croquette !

Pronature Holistic ça m'étonnerait que ça revienne en France, sauf si une personne veut bien jouer le rôle de l'importateur, et le gros soucis de cette marque, même si assez bonne sur le papier, c'est qu'elle est vraiment beaucoup trop chère...!
Puis même si c'est bien, honnêtement ya quand même bien mieux, et moins cher.

Pas besoin de méaculpa, c'est juste tes propos qui m'ont fait réagir vu que je connais bien pomku et son adoration des boudins  :: 




> Grosses comment les croquettes maxima ?
> 
> J'ai deux petits gloutons qui ne reculent devant rien  ( 5 kg pour la fifille et 6kg8 pour le mec ), mais est-ce que le fait d'engloutir des grosses croquettes est mauvais pour leur digestion ?
> Je suis étonnée aussi que les croquettes puppy puissent convenir à des chiens adultes ?


Regarde quelques pages en arrière une photo comparative avait été postée par rapport à d'autres marques, au pire si besoin je te ferai une photo, grosse comme une pièce de 50 cts ou un poil plus.
Le fait d'engloutir des grosses croquettes n'est absolument pas un problème pour la digestion, puis ça les obligé à croquer ce qui n'est pas plus mal, quant aux puppy elles peuvent très bien convenir aux adultes, elles sont juste un peu plus riches!
Sinon Muzarègne a très bien résumé ce que je voulais dire par rapport aux croquettes puppy  :: 

Sinon je viens de recevoir le bouquin "l'alimentation des chiens" par G.blanchard, je vais le commencer cette semaine, une fois terminé je vous ferai un petit retour, mais pour le peu que je l'ai feuilleté je l'ai trouvé très intéressant !

----------


## lili-vanille

50cts ! ! !... tu veux dire 5cts, je suppose ? ;-)

----------


## monconfetti

J'ai fait beaucoup de pages et je n'ai pas retrouvé le post avec la photo de la croquette maxima , alors 5 ou 50 ?

----------


## m.b.

Toutes les croquettes vendues par NCLC sont bonnes, même les josera ? Je pensais que seule la gamme Poulet/riz était valable

----------


## pomku

> J'ai fait beaucoup de pages et je n'ai pas retrouvé le post avec la photo de la croquette maxima , alors 5 ou 50 ?


  Maxima   : 50 ct d'euro (photos p. 197 de ce post)  ::

----------


## YenZ

> 50cts ! ! !... tu veux dire 5cts, je suppose ? ;-)


Non non 50  :: 




> J'ai fait beaucoup de pages et je n'ai pas retrouvé le post avec la photo de la croquette maxima , alors 5 ou 50 ?


50 mais possible de les casser si besoin ou de les humidifier




> Toutes les croquettes vendues par NCLC sont bonnes, même les josera ? Je pensais que seule la gamme Poulet/riz était valable


Non juste poulet/riz, disons que le reste est pas cher pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas mettre beaucoup sans acheter du Pedigree pour autant.




> Maxima   : 50 ct d'euro (photos p. 197 de ce post)…


C'est toi la Mamie mais c'est moi qui ne sait plus où sont mes posts  ::   ::

----------


## pomku

> C'est toi la Mamie mais c'est moi qui ne sait plus où sont mes posts


Mamie ne signifie pas Alzheimer, espèce de  schmok !  ::  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

bien pensé à vous j'ai croisé un camion de chez gosbi sur la route j'y croyais tellement pas que je me suis retournée pour regarderet vérifier  (je vous rassure j'étais passagère!)

----------


## mimine

> NCLN m'épate !!!!! Commande passé hier à 12h livrée ce jour à 12h !!!! Si ça c'est pas de l'éfficacité 
> J'ai rajouté des Gosbits cette fois ci, après tout c'est les fêtes pour tout le monde


j'adore ce site, ils sont vraiment au top  ::

----------


## monconfetti

Bon je pense que la taille des croquettes maxima ne fera pas peur à mes ptis goinfres;!
Est-ce qu'elles sont vraiment mieux que les gosbi exclusive agneau / riz ? Niveau compo et minéraux et tt ?

----------


## Fahn

Changement de croquettes pour nous!

Kaly et Volan restent aux Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive & Health. Par contre, Jedi et Kimi passent aux Nutrivet Instinct Energetic & Nutritional, là avec l'hiver, ils se dépensent énormément et même avec une augmentation de la ration, je les trouve un peu trop minces à mon goût. A voir une fois le froid passé si je garde celles-là pour eux, ou si je les remets aux Nutritive&Health.

----------


## lealouboy

Les gosbits font l'unanimité  :Smile:  Coyot Boy en a même eu un aromatisé "sang de doigt"  ::  
Dès qu'ils me voient toucher la boite, ils sont en transe, quelle bande de morfals  ::

----------


## Spatule

> Toutes les croquettes vendues par NCLC sont bonnes, même les josera ? Je pensais que seule la gamme Poulet/riz était valable


Non mais NCLN c'est un site de vente de croquettes avant tout, et perso je n'ai pas la même confiance absolue dans la personne du site que certaines d'entre vous que je lis, pour moi il veut vendre ses croquettes avant tout, non pas taper svp enfin si vous pouvez taper si vous voulez après tout  :: 

Le site est super fiable, mais le responsable est pour moi un commercial avant tout, et quoi qu'on m'en dise ici je ne changerai pas d'avis là-dessus...

----------


## Taysa

Ui enfin D.Faure est tout de meme un ancien veto avant tout conseiller technique en alimentation, apeler le pour autres choses qu'une marque qu'il propose et je vous assure qu'il vous repondra. 

Son truc c'est l'alimentation canine / feline, logique qu'il defende son beef, mais pas que

----------


## Darlow

J'ai lu que certains font une gamelle de croquette et une gamelle de ration ménagère par jour. J'aimerais savoir s'il y a un intérêt nutritionnel à faire ça, ou bien si c'est "juste" pour faire plaisir à vos chiens en leur donnant autre chose que des croquettes?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rien à voir, mais je me demandais aussi si le fait que ma chienne, qui est noire, a le poil qui roussit, peut être lié à quelque chose en trop ou au contraire manquant dans son alimentation?

----------


## pomku

> J'ai lu que certains font une gamelle de croquette et une gamelle de ration ménagère par jour. J'aimerais savoir s'il y a un intérêt nutritionnel à faire ça, ou bien si c'est "juste" pour faire plaisir à vos chiens en leur donnant autre chose que des croquettes?


Moi, je fais ça pour Pillow, car ça lui a permis de maigrir (il en avait besoin), et qu'il s'éclate aussi le soir à manger haricots verts et poulet frais. 
Si je lui donne des croqs  le matin, c'est pour qu'il continue à en manger et ne les refuse pas par la suite, mais aussi et surtout parce que le matin, juste avant de partir au taf, préparer du poulet frais et des haricots verts, pour moi, c'est carrément beurk ! (la vue de la moindre nourriture me soulève le coeur le matin, je n'ai jamais pris de petit déj' de ma vie, le matin, c'est café, café et café !)
 Alors les croqs, c'est aussi pour l'aspect pratique, je dois bien l'avouer (mais il adore aussi le matin, Orijen pour Môssieur !  :Smile: )

----------


## Spatule

> Ui enfin D.Faure est tout de meme un ancien veto avant tout conseiller technique en alimentation, apeler le pour autres choses qu'une marque qu'il propose et je vous assure qu'il vous repondra. 
> 
> Son truc c'est l'alimentation canine / feline, logique qu'il defende son beef, mais pas que


Je l'ai déjà contacté à plusieurs reprises  ::  Et ce sont ses réponses que je n'ai pas toujours trouvées très euh... enfin que j'ai trouvées commerciales on va dire. 

Ancien véto ou pas, pour moi c'est et cela reste un commerce, lucratif avant tout donc. Cela dit j'apprécie ce site mais il ne faut pas être dupe. Fin pour moi des critiques, je ne veux pas qu'on me fasse dire ce que je ne dis pas et dans la gamme des sites de vente de croquettes par correspondance je trouve que c'est un des meilleurs.

Pour les conseils, ce n'est pas à lui que j'en demanderais.

Après chacun fait comme il veut ! Mais je répondais à m.b. qui demandait si tout ce qui était vendu était de bonne qualité, or cela n'a rien à voir, il faut se fier à la compo, aux taux, etc !

----------


## Darlow

> Moi, je fais ça pour Pillow, car ça lui a permis de maigrir (il en avait besoin), et qu'il s'éclate aussi le soir à manger haricots verts et poulet frais. 
> Si je lui donne des croqs  le matin, c'est pour qu'il continue à en manger et ne les refuse pas par la suite, mais aussi et surtout parce que le matin, juste avant de partir au taf, préparer du poulet frais et des haricots verts, pour moi, c'est carrément beurk ! (la vue de la moindre nourriture me soulève le coeur le matin, je n'ai jamais pris de petit déj' de ma vie, le matin, c'est café, café et café !)
>  Alors les croqs, c'est aussi pour l'aspect pratique, je dois bien l'avouer (mais il adore aussi le matin, Orijen pour Môssieur ! )


Ca pourrait être bien pour ma Girly ça, elle doit perdre un peu de poids, si je peux la faire maigrir tout en n'ayant pas l'air de la priver, c'est tout benef! Tu donnes quoi comme quantité par rapport à son poids?

----------


## pomku

Pillow, son poids de forme serait 12 kg. Suite à une rupture des ligaments  croisés (poids à ce moment là, 13,5 kg), il a été opéré en mai et notre véto   a bien souligné le fait qu'il fallait le faire maigrir sinon, l'autre  patte souffrirait, voire une autre ruptures de LC pouvait arriver. Ajoute à cela  3 mois de convalescence en mode "pas bouger"  et en tout 5  mois avec balades courtes, porté dans les escaliers aucun exercice et  hop, le Pillow est monté à 14,1 kg ! :: 

Donc le régime de Pillow :
Le poids voulu étant 12, je pars du principe qu'il doit manger 1 % de son poids de forme par  jour soit 120 gr pour être stable.
Mais il faut qu'il maigrisse alors je descends à 110 gr.
je le mets aux Orijen senior LE MATIN car plein de chondro et gluco  dedans (idéal pour  ses pattes) et 15% Mg . Mais ça marche aussi avec     les Gosbi (mini, c'est mieux car il a l'impression d'en avoir  plus) car   16 % MG.

Le matin : 50 grammes de croquettes
Le soir : escalope de poulet ou de dinde cuites dans une poêle anti  adhésive , coupées en petits bouts et mélangées avec des haricots verts  poêlés (dans la même poêle) après que j'ai légèrement déglacé les sucs  de cuisson de la volaille avec de l'eau. 

Là : 60 gr de poulet ou dinde et trois bonnes grosses cuillères à soupe  de haricots verts "goût poulet" : le bol alimentaire reste volumineux et Pillow  maigrit (et s'éclate la panse ! Il  adore)

Résultat, à ce jour ( j'ai commencé mi octobre), Pillow pèse 12,5 kg !!!! Et cela sans frustration ! (Je lui donne des Gosbi mini en friandises en prime  :: )

Bien sûr, Krakou a aussi droit à du poulet et des haricots verts le soir  car pas de jaloux ici. Nous faisons en sorte de les traiter de façon  totalement égale (donc tout est multiplié par deux : deux nouveaux  paniers, deux nouveaux jouets, 1000 bisous chacun et autant de  papouilles  :Smile: )

----------


## Darlow

OK merci, je vais faire mes calculs!  :: 
Ici c'est pareil: toujours la même chose pour chacun, ainsi il n'y a pas de jalousie, et tout le monde s'entend bien!  :Smile:

----------


## mofo

hey dis donc pomku tu peux te reconvertir en diététicienne pour poilus !!!! ::

----------


## pomku

> hey dis donc pomku tu peux te reconvertir en diététicienne pour poilus !!!!


Euh, c'est gentil, mais au vu de ma silhouette, je pense que je ne serais pas crédible !!! ::  ::  (je sais, chuis con !  :: )
Et  je dois beaucoup  à YenZ en la matière (pas pour ma silhouette hein, mais la réussite du régime de mon Pillow, qui retrouve une taille de jeune homme !).

----------


## mofo

> Euh, c'est gentil, mais au vu de ma silhouette, je pense que je ne serais pas crédible !!! (je sais, chuis con ! )
> Et  je dois beaucoup  à YenZ en la matière… (pas pour ma silhouette hein, mais la réussite du régime de mon Pillow, qui retrouve une taille de jeune homme !).


tu me fais trop rire !!!  ::  ::

----------


## monconfetti

je viens de tomber sur les croquettes "nakyta " , je suppose que vous connaissez ? Elles sont bien ?

----------


## Lulucilia

Bonjour, c'est la première fois que je viens sur ce post, et désolé d'avance pour mon éventuelle redondance, je n'ai pas le courage de relire les 300 pages! Voilà, actuellement, je suis à la marque Biomill pour mon braque. Est-ce que quelqu'un connait? Je ne pense pas, c'est bien là le problème! Je le trouve même pas à la commende, seulement dans la petite boutique où je me fournis. Le vendeur me l'a conseillé, et mon véto trouve aussi que c'est bien adapté.
Je me renseigne donc pour en trouver au même prix, je me suis faite démarcher plusieurs fois, et en regardant sur Zooplus, il y a une marque qui retient mon attention: Almo. Je ne savais pas qu'un marque avec un si gros pourcentage de viande quasi au prix de la marque que je prends existait. Vous en pensez quoi? 
Autre point, je trouve que mon chien a le poil un peu gras, même s'il est bien brillant et qu'il a une jolie peau, depuis que l'ai. Vous pensez que les croquettes peuvent jouer?

----------


## Flee

Mes chiens sont actuellement au TOTW qui leur vont plutôt bien dans l'ensemble et si je ne trouve pas mieux je resterais là-dessus mais ma chienne a encore quand même quelques gaz (rien à voir avec la dhiarrée qu'elle se tapait avec toutes les autres croquettes que j'avais testé à l'époque ceci-dit) donc autant voir si elle en supporte mieux d'autres. J'hésite entre Gosbi et Maxima, des conseils ou peu importe ? Merci !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

"Maxima est très bien, mais attention les croquettes de la gamme adulte sont un peu grosses, si ce sont de très petits chiens ça se peut que ça coince... (ma jack de 6 kgs les mange mais bon)
Sinon tu as la gamme puppy qui est très bien aussi, avec des croquettes parfaites pour très petits chiens, les retours sur cette marque sont très bons, mais impossible de se faire une idée sur tes toons sans le tester.

C'est assez différent de gosbi car beaucoup plus riche et sans céréales, comparable à Orijen par exemple, mais ces 2 marques sont très bien même si différentes sur le papier, Maxima étant plus riche contient beaucoup moins de glucides ce qui est très bien."

Oubliez ma question, j'avais zappé ce passage. Bon du coup j'hésite encore  ::

----------


## monconfetti

J'ai reçu mon paquet de maxima (grain free) , la taille des croquettes ne fait pas peur à mes deux petits
morfalous  (5 kg et 6,5kg)  :: lol

Voyons pour la suite , car étant des chiens nus , je vois très vite si au niveau cutanée c'est bon !!

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai essayé MAXIMA et PURIZON, les diarrhées ont disparu puis sont revenues, depuis une semaine c'est l'horreur et le véto pense que l'alimentation est trop riche, pour lui c'est bon pour des chiens courant la campagne et dormant dehors, pas pour les miens ... suis bien embêtée. Celui de 6 ans et de moins de dix kilos supportent à peu près, les deux vieux plus du tout. Cà a fait disparaitre les flatulences, c'est tout. Va falloir que j'en rachète d'autres, mais lesquelles ??????????????????????

----------


## Poska

Tu suis bien les dosages? J'ai remarqué que le moindre surdosage faisait vite partir en diarrhée avec les croqs sans céréales.

----------


## mimine

corinne t'es sûre que tes chiens ne mangent pas de neige ?

----------


## neyla

Y a quelqu'un qui habite dans le coin de strasbourg et qui pourrais être intéressé par un sac de maxima junior ?

----------


## Misscoco

Hello, 

Ma chienne est aux Gosbi Vet Diet et doit perdre environ 5 bon kilos  ::  On m'a dit de lui donner 1,5 % de son poids, soit 400gr. Ca me semble beaucoup, elle mangeait 300gr de Proplan avant (ou alors c'est moi qui fait n'imp avant!) et n'a pas perdu un gramme  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

mmm non Yenz préconisait 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme, donc 1,5 pour un chien en surpoids ça ne me parait pas possible

----------


## Misscoco

Merci ! Je vais descendre un peu alors.

----------


## TillidieBT

tiens le maxima grain free a augmenté...
gosbi sort un sac poisson dans sa gamme exclusive le mois prochain, cool !

----------


## joloclo

Bon ben ce que je craignais est en train d'arriver! Je suis en transition vers Acana light and fit pour faire maigrir Sisco et déjà à 50% d'Acana selles molles + donc j'apréhende vraiment quand il n'aura plus qu'Acana,c'etait les seules parmi tous mes essais(lol) qui avaient provoqué ce pb donc j'hésitais beaucoup.Je ne sais pas si insister est une bonne idée,peut-être Gosbi vet diet ou sénior lui conviendraient mieux? Je voudrais bien arriver à ne plus lui changer ses croq tous les 6 mois!

----------


## joloclo

Désolée pour le message en double,je n'arrive pas à l'effacer!

----------


## Fahn

C'est fait  ::

----------


## joloclo

Merci !!!

----------


## Taysa

Acana fit en transition ganja etait en dhiarree aussi, j'ai donner uniquement acana (attention au doses bien plus faible qu'avec une autre marque) et apres 10jours encore c'est niquel ! Je viens d'ailleurs de recommander encore un sac et je ne changerais plus pour le moment (a voir car y a encore une hausse de prix super ...)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour info, retour sur Nutrivet instinct : on a commencé le sevrage avec les nutrivet instinct chiot, bon pas très adaptées niveau taille mais bah ils se débrouillent, et des crottes très jolies dès le début, ça commence plutôt bien.

----------


## mofo

> tiens le maxima grain free a augmenté...
> gosbi sort un sac poisson dans sa gamme exclusive le mois prochain, cool !


tu as eu l'info où? elle sera dispo sur NCLN ??

----------


## TillidieBT

> tu as eu l'info où? elle sera dispo sur NCLN ??


j'ai tél NCLN pour autre chose et il m'a glissé ça dans la conversation.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bon ben ce que je craignais est en train d'arriver! Je suis en transition vers Acana light and fit pour faire maigrir Sisco et déjà à 50% d'Acana selles molles + donc j'apréhende vraiment quand il n'aura plus qu'Acana,c'etait les seules parmi tous mes essais(lol) qui avaient provoqué ce pb donc j'hésitais beaucoup.Je ne sais pas si insister est une bonne idée,peut-être Gosbi vet diet ou sénior lui conviendraient mieux? Je voudrais bien arriver à ne plus lui changer ses croq tous les 6 mois!


le chien de ma voisine partait en diarhée aussi en transition  i a m a/totw en fait la transition était trop longue et l'estomac travaillait à bloc pour digérer 2 aliments de qualité très différente elle est passée au tout au totw et plus de diarhée  ::

----------


## pomku

Moi, je suis super fière de mon Pillow qui est passé de 14,1 kg à 12,4 kg comme un prince ::  ::  ::  !  :Smile:  On lui a fait la hola, mon pauv' bonhomme il n'a rien compris mais qu'est-ce qu'il a remué sa queue !  ::

----------


## joloclo

> le chien de ma voisine partait en diarhée aussi en transition i a m a/totw en fait la transition était trop longue et l'estomac travaillait à bloc pour digérer 2 aliments de qualité très différente elle est passée au tout au totw et plus de diarhée


Le pb c'est que transition ou pas ce st les seules croq qui donnent des selles molles à Sisco,j'avais déjà essayé Acana .

----------


## mofo

> Moi, je suis super fière de mon Pillow qui est passé de 14,1 kg à 12,4 kg comme un prince !  On lui a fait la hola, mon pauv' bonhomme il n'a rien compris mais qu'est-ce qu'il a remué sa queue !


 ::  ::  ::   bravo pillow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## pomku

Merci pour lui Mofo, je lui ferai un gros poutou sur le dessus de sa belle tête de ta part… :Smile: 
 Et où en es-tu avec Krusty ? A fond de Gosbi ? Et côté poids, il a perdu des grammes ?  ::

----------


## mofo

> Merci pour lui Mofo, je lui ferai un gros poutou sur le dessus de sa belle tête de ta part…
>  Et où en es-tu avec Krusty ? A fond de Gosbi ? Et côté poids, il a perdu des grammes ?


non non moi c'est un gros poutou sur la truffe !!!!!!! et puis à son fréro aussi sinon il va être jaloux !!!!   oui krusty a perdu 300g je continu la ration 45 g le matin et 40 le soir, on verra d'ici quelques semaines !!!!

----------


## Borium

> que pensez vous de ca ? J'aurais aimé en donné aux furets, mais si c'est pas bon pour un chien, ca ne sera pas bon pour eux lol
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/co...s_chien/190343


Salut,
je viens de découvrir ce produit. Le soussi majeur pour nos fufus c'est que c'est 100% pur boeuf. Une viande pas très adaptée a nos fufus qui serait plus de la viande de proies comme le poulet, le lapin etc. De plus dans la composition il est ecrit "viande et sous produit d'origine animal" il n'y a donc pas de pourcentage des aliments. Il y a surment genre 1% de viande et 99% de sous produit (os, sabot ...). Ça reste que mon avis mais je pense que c'est loin d'être adapter à nos fouines.

----------


## Taysa

Est ce que le raw feeding de chez K9 ne conviendrait pas mieux a vos fufus ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Est ce que le raw feeding de chez K9 ne conviendrait pas mieux a vos fufus ?

----------


## gnouf

Je n'y connais absolument rien en chien, mais je vous indique au cas où : y'a un nordiste qui lance une marque de croquettes sans céréales "atavik !".
Pour l'instant c'est pas encore en vente mais y'a déjà les compo sur le site  ::

----------


## xsabx

Je venais justement en parler ici des Atavik mais j'ai été devancé  :Smile: 

Voici la compo poulet : http://www.atavik.fr/nos_produits_recette_poulet.html
Et agneau : http://www.atavik.fr/nos_produits_recette_agneau.html

Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## gnouf

T'aurais pas reçu le magazine du CG du Nord aujourd'hui toi aussi ?  ::

----------


## xsabx

Et si  ::  Et je trouve ça génial de faire un article dans ce type de journaux gratuits et distribués à tous sur ce monsieur éleveur de Rottweiller et Bullmastiff qui a décidé de créer sa marque de croquettes sans céréales !!

----------


## TillidieBT

Je ne sais qu'en penser, pour moi bof, taux de Ca et Ph très élevés, même si le rapport est correct.



Est-ce que vous connaissez Alergovet ?j'ai découvert ça hier, un labo qui teste pour les allergies/sensibilités (aliments compris: trophoallergènes) à partir d'un échantillon de sang.http://www.alergovet.com/diagnostique.html

----------


## karouba

Bonjour,

Je me pose beaucoup de questions concernant l'alimentation des chiens.

Je donne actuellement des croquettes Orijen Sénior à un beagle de 10 ans. Cependant j'ai l'impression qu'il les mange "par dépit" quand vraiment il a faim mais qu'il ne les aime pas au goût. Quand je lui donne ses croquettes, il renifle puis me regarde genre en me disant " donne moi quelque chose de meilleur !" 
Est-ce parce que je lui donne parfois des extras,  plus appétents et du coup il chipotte ? 
Quelle importance donnez vous au plaisir qu'a le chien à manger ? 
(Certains me conseilleront le BARF, sans doute beaucoup plus appétent pour les chiens mais je n'envisage pas de passer à ce type d'alimentation, je préfère rester sur des croquettes.

----------


## borneo

Et donner un peu de viande de temps en temps ? Ce n'est pas forcément barf ou rien du tout. Ma chienne mange de la viande le matin, et elle complète dans la journée avec des croquettes à volonté.

----------


## Taysa

Faire viande ET orijen cela risque de faire beaucoup trop orijen etant deja tres riche ! Pourtant orijen est plutot appetent donc je pense que ton loulou te teste rajoute lui un peu d'huile de saumon au pire

----------


## vans

Tout comme toi karouba, ma chienne est tres compliqué. 
Quand elle ne veut pas des ses orijen nature, je lui rajoute quelque bout de viande (abat, filet poulet, ...) une 10zaine de gramme, et quand elle veut pas de viande, je lui rajoute de l'huile de saumon. J'alterne environ tous les 3-4jours.
Donc je fais 3 jours nature, 3jours viande et 3 jours huile de saumon. 
Et depuis que je fais sa, elle ne boude plus sa gamelle.

----------


## karouba

J'ai acheté de l'huile de saumon Grizzli, ça ne rend pas les croquettes plus appétentes pour lui !

Lui donner viande et croquettes ce n'est pas trop varié pour l'adaptation enzymatique de son système digestif ?

Vans, je fais pareil mais il va manger les bouts de viande et laisser les croquettes. C'est le soir tard après quand on est couché, qu'il se relève et va aller manger sa gamelle de croquettes.

----------


## rosenoire

Que pensez des croquettes Bab'in ?

----------


## lealouboy

je trouve qu'il y a trop de céréales (j'ai regardé une gamme au hasard) :maïs, blé, farine de riz + pulpe de beterrave et je rapport est à 1.3, ça me parait beaucoup trop  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## rosenoire

Bab'in Agi Pro Maintenance, j'ai voulu tester après avoir vu la compo avec le vendeur.

----------


## mimille05

> J'ai acheté de l'huile de saumon Grizzli, ça ne rend pas les croquettes plus appétentes pour lui !
> 
> Lui donner viande et croquettes ce n'est pas trop varié pour l'adaptation enzymatique de son système digestif ?
> 
> Vans, je fais pareil mais il va manger les bouts de viande et laisser les croquettes. C'est le soir tard après quand on est couché, qu'il se relève et va aller manger sa gamelle de croquettes.


Tu as essayé en mettant du bouillon sur se croquettes ? ( bouillon de poule, par exemple)

----------


## lealouboy

> Bab'in Agi Pro Maintenance, j'ai voulu tester après avoir vu la compo avec le vendeur.


1er ingrédient :maïs... je ne suis pas allée plus loin  ::

----------


## vans

> J'ai acheté de l'huile de saumon Grizzli, ça ne rend pas les croquettes plus appétentes pour lui !
> 
> Lui donner viande et croquettes ce n'est pas trop varié pour l'adaptation enzymatique de son système digestif ?
> 
> Vans, je fais pareil mais il va manger les bouts de viande et laisser les croquettes. C'est le soir tard après quand on est couché, qu'il se relève et va aller manger sa gamelle de croquettes.


Depuis qu'elle est toute petite (maintenant elle a 13 ans), elle mange de la viande et des croquettes et elle n'a jamais eu de probleme niveau gastrique sauf si elle mange de l'agneau donc on en donne pas ou vraiment tres tres peu car forcement elle adore ça.  :: 

Pour la viande, je coupe des tout petits morceaux, un peu comme des têtes d'épingle puis je mélange bien et j'attends 10min avant de lui donner pour que les croquettes prennent le gout de la viande et hop elle mange tout d'un coup.

----------


## karouba

> Depuis qu'elle est toute petite (maintenant elle a 13 ans), elle mange de la viande et des croquettes et elle n'a jamais eu de probleme niveau gastrique sauf si elle mange de l'agneau donc on en donne pas ou vraiment tres tres peu car forcement elle adore ça. 
> 
> Pour la viande, je coupe des tout petits morceaux, un peu comme des têtes d'épingle puis je mélange bien et j'attends 10min avant de lui donner pour que les croquettes prennent le gout de la viande et hop elle mange tout d'un coup.


Oui c'est une bonne idée, j'essaierai. Sinon tout à l'heure j'ai bien fait tremper les croquettes et il a tout mangé. La véto m'avait dit que c'était important de donner du dur et pas du mou pour les dents, c'est pour ça que je suis assez réticente à faire tremper, mais d'autre part apparemment c'est négligeable l'effet de croquer les croquettes sur la prévention du tartre, il vaut mieux donner des os (ce que j'ai conclu de vos nombreux avis). 
Un compromis serait peut être, une fois trempées et une fois pas trempées.
Merci bien en tout cas.

----------


## vans

> Oui c'est une bonne idée, j'essaierai. Sinon tout à l'heure j'ai bien fait tremper les croquettes et il a tout mangé. La véto m'avait dit que c'était important de donner du dur et pas du mou pour les dents, c'est pour ça que je suis assez réticente à faire tremper, mais d'autre part apparemment c'est négligeable l'effet de croquer les croquettes sur la prévention du tartre, il vaut mieux donner des os (ce que j'ai conclu de vos nombreux avis). 
> Un compromis serait peut être, une fois trempées et une fois pas trempées.
> Merci bien en tout cas.


oui c'est tres négligeable !!! mieux vaut donner des os charnue pour nettoyer les dents. Mais faut bien sur que ton chien mange des os car ce n'est pas le cas de tous les chiens.

Tu peux les faire trempé tous les jours les croquettes si vraiment il ne les mange pas avec appétit  ::

----------


## mimille05

> 'est vachement salé un bouillon non ?
> 
> quand j'en lis j'ai l'impression d'etre une tortionnaire : pour moi quand elle aura faim elle mangera, pareil pour les chats ... je sais que ce que j'achète est bon pour eux,que ca leur plaise ou pas ^^'


c'est vrai que c'est pas mal salé...

je sais que mes parents qui nourrissent aux croquettes rajoutent régulièrement du bouillon, mais fait maison, donc pas de sel...

----------


## loïse

> c'est vrai que c'est pas mal salé...
> 
> je sais que mes parents qui nourrissent aux croquettes rajoutent régulièrement du bouillon, mais fait maison, donc pas de sel...


ma question va peut être être stupide, mais je la pose quand même  :: 
Il n'existe pas des bouillons industriels sans sel? par exemple pour les gens qui doivent suivre des régimes spéciaux?  ::

----------


## BlueBubble

Mon Cooper mange des croquettes Isomega, elles sont tops,
Spé Cavalier King Charles, donc elles visent le poil, le coeur etc.
Elles sont petites pour que nos amis les CKC puissent bien mâcher sans se péter la mâchoire,
Et appétissantes parce que c'est bien connu, c'est de gros capricieux.  :: 

Reste le prix.. Faut viser les promos et codes de réduction.
Elles se vendent en grand volume, c'est bien ça aussi.

Mon loupiot a 3 ans et 4 mois, 9kg,
Il mange plus ou moins 1 mug et demi de croquettes par jour, un peu le matin, un peu le soir.
(Histoire d'avoir des forces le matin (la nuit "vide" des forces), et s'endormir avec quelque chose dans le ventre)

Et voilà le lien :
http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq...omega-sf11305/

Rupture de stock, donc voici :
http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/i...s-p-13039.html

Evitez à tout prix les marques bas de gamme à 3,00 à Intermarché du style Frolic,
Les CKC ont un système digestif fragile, et ce genre de croquettes n'est pas du tout adaptée,
Elles ont abimées le foie de mon Cooper, et il sentait vraiment pas bon du tout de la bouche,
Sans oublier les diarrhées...
Oubliez ces croquettes.  ::

----------


## Fahn

Y a vachement mieux comme croquettes quand même.
De plus, je comprends pas trop ces croquettes spécifiques à une race en particulier, c'est plus du marketing qu'autre chose, à mon sens.

Tout le monde ici est tout à fait au courant concernant les m*rdes de supermarché, si tu lis le topic, tu verras que personne ne donne ça ici comme alimentation, ce n'est pas seulement mauvais pour les CKC, mais pour n'importe quel chien.

----------


## pomku

+1 !
No seulement y'a du maïs dedans, mais en plus, la composition est quasiment la même pour toute les races de chiens, seules les proportions d'ingrédients changent. En outre, le rapport phosphocalcique est quand même élevé ! 

Et je plussoie Fahn : ces croquettes spéciales  pour une race, c'est vraiment du pur marketing Et on fait comment si on a un croisé ? On mélange les croqs ?  ::   Le carnage ! :: 

 YeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenZ !!!!!!!!!! Reviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiens !!!  ::

----------


## BlueBubble

Y'a vachement mieux peut être, mais ça reste bien ! 
Enfin mieux que les "choses" en grande surface.  :: 
Non mais je m'adressais pas aux membres du topic, mais à tous les membres qui tomberaient sur mon message.  :: 

C'est quoi le problème avec le maïs ? Enfin je veux dire à faible dose ?

Après justement, les proportions changent, les ingrédients changent en fonction de la race.
Par exemple les CKC il y a des acides gras oméga 3 pour le coeur et les poils, grâce à l'huile de saumon qui va se trouver dans ces croquettes spécifiques, et pas pour celles d'une autre race. (enfin normalement, sinon c'est du foutage de gueule les spé races, et je vous rejoins complètement)
Pour les croisés, y'a des croquettes non spé qui existe quand même hein !  :: 

Qui est Yez ?

----------


## BlueBubble

Pour vous sinon, le MUST c'est quoi côté croquettes ?

----------


## D-elphine

rien que le fait d'avoir une croquette pour une race, ça montre à quel point le produit est avant tout là pour satisfaire le propriétaire.
j' ai une cavalier de 8kgs qui mange les même croq que mes autres dont du très gros et je t' assure qu'elle chipote pas quand elle mange des os elle est loin de se péter la machoire, jusqu'ici je donnais des TOTW et là je suis passée aux acana, je te laisse chercher la compo

----------


## BlueBubble

Non mais après ça dépends des gens & des chiens, mon ckc et celui de mon meilleur ami ont du mal et boude à manger les grosses croquettes, mais ça ne les empêche pas de machouiller des batons.  :Smile: 
acana ? Pour toi elles sont mieux que TOTW ?

----------


## D-elphine

les 2 vont bien à mes chiens sauf une qui digère pas bien les acana donc je l' ai laissée aux totw (dont les taux semblent moins bon pour le poisson)
en taille, acana et totw sont des petites croquettes.

----------


## mofo

> Qui est Yez ?


le dieu en conseils et explications croquettes !! :: 

c'est vrai au fait il est passé où Yenz ? pomku  !!??

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour vous sinon, le MUST c'est quoi côté croquettes ?


regardes page 198 YenZ a fait une liste

----------


## BlueBubble

Merci beaucoup pour la page.

Je vais tester les Acana,
J'ai spotted ce sachet, ça peut convenir ?
http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq.../acana-sf7361/

----------


## pomku

> le dieu en conseils et explications croquettes !!
> 
> c'est vrai au fait il est passé où Yenz ? pomku  !!??


Ben chais pas Il est très occupé je crois. Bah, je lui enverrai un texto demain pour lui dire que ses fans le réclament !  ::

----------


## satine3434

je prend les croquettes Bosch chez Zooplus, elles sont parfaites, tant niveau prix que niveau nutritionnel.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> je prend les croquettes Bosch chez Zooplus, elles sont parfaites, (...) niveau nutritionnel.


Si t'es pas très exigeante, je suppose qu'on peut dire ça ...  ::

----------


## pomku

> Si t'es pas très exigeante, je suppose qu'on peut dire ça ...


Ouais mais MuzaRègne, c'est pas précisé pour nourrir quel animal  ::

----------


## mimille05

> ma question va peut être être stupide, mais je la pose quand même 
> Il n'existe pas des bouillons industriels sans sel? par exemple pour les gens qui doivent suivre des régimes spéciaux?


Peut être oui ? Faudrait voir !

----------


## karouba

> Si t'es pas très exigeante, je suppose qu'on peut dire ça ...


Je trouve ça un peu moyen la façon d'accueillir de nouvelles personnes qui n'ont pas les connaissances et les opinions que certains possèdent ici.
N'y aurait-il pas moyen de créer un résumé de ce topic extrêmement long, de manière à ce que des novices s'intéressant au sujet aient un aperçu de la question ?

----------


## mofo

> Merci beaucoup pour la page.
> 
> Je vais tester les Acana,
> J'ai spotted ce sachet, ça peut convenir ?
> http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq.../acana-sf7361/


si tu choisis acana autant que tu prenne une des gammes sans céréales il y a poisson les deux autres je ne sais plus !
si ton chien est difficile tu peux essayer platinium agneau riz, les croq sont semi tendres mais très appétentes, pour le tartre tu peux toujours lui brosser les dents s'il se laisse faire.
moi je donne platinium à mon lab de 14 ans et malgré son âge il saute partout lorsque c'est l'heure de la gamelle !!!  :: 

ah mince je me suis trompée c'était pour karouba les croq appétente pour son chien qui a du mal à manger !!

----------


## Tachka

> N'y aurait-il pas moyen de créer un résumé de ce topic extrêmement long, de manière à ce que des novices s'intéressant au sujet aient un aperçu de la question ?


Je voulais trouver des marques de bonnes croquettes mais j'abandonne, plus de 300 pages à lire c'est trop pour moi!

----------


## mofo

> Je voulais trouver des marques de bonnes croquettes mais j'abandonne, plus de 300 pages à lire c'est trop pour moi!


page 198 !!!!

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'en avais fait un mais bon ...





> Je trouve ça un peu moyen la façon d'accueillir de nouvelles personnes qui n'ont pas les connaissances et les opinions que certains possèdent ici.



Je trouve ça un peu bizarre d'arriver dans un topic de discussion pour dire "je donne ça et c'est parfait" et c'est tout  ::  .

----------


## karouba

> J'en avais fait un mais bon ...
> 
> 
> 
> Je trouve ça un peu bizarre d'arriver dans un topic de discussion pour dire "je donne ça et c'est parfait" et c'est tout  .


Oui  c'est pas faux.

Oui j'avais vu ce topic. N'y aurait-il pas moyen de mettre ton "résumé" dans les premiers topics permanents de la rubrique "chiens" ? A mon avis ça serait utile à beaucoup de monde.

----------


## pomku

Pas facile de résumer 300 pages. En p. 198, il y a un récap des bonnes marques fait par YenZ.
Mofo l'a rappelé quelques messages avant celui-ci.

Une bonne croquette, c'est en gros une croquette qui n'a pas pour ingrédient premier des céréales (notamment maïs, blé, gluten de maïs ou de blé, orge, avoine; etc.) Voire qui n'en contient pas du tout. A part le riz qui reste une céréale convenable pour un chien, les autres n'ont rien à faire dans une croquette pour canidé. Les chiens ne sont pas des poules, ils ne mangent pas du grain. 

Bref bonne croquette : 
•Un max de viandes, des fruits, des légumes, voire du riz et/ ou la pomme de terre à la limite. 
•Un rapport phosphocalcique (calcium / phosphore et pas l'inverse) le plus bas possible… Idéalement proche de 1 % 
•Un taux  de cendres le plus bas possible également.

Mais je ne suis pas une experte. Si certain(e)s passent par là et que j'ai écrit des bêtises, qu'ils/elles me corrigent.  :: 

Maintenant, je comprends que ce soit long 300 pages, mais il y a toujours qq pour indiquer la page 198…

----------


## BlueBubble

> si tu choisis acana autant que tu prenne une des gammes sans céréales il y a poisson les deux autres je ne sais plus !
> si ton chien est difficile tu peux essayer platinium agneau riz, les croq sont semi tendres mais très appétentes, pour le tartre tu peux toujours lui brosser les dents s'il se laisse faire.
> moi je donne platinium à mon lab de 14 ans et malgré son âge il saute partout lorsque c'est l'heure de la gamelle !!! 
> 
> ah mince je me suis trompée c'était pour karouba les croq appétente pour son chien qui a du mal à manger !!


Merci, je vais commander la version poisson alors !

----------


## BlueBubble

J'ai craqué pour celles-ci, elles ont l'air tops !
http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq...orijen-sf7389/

----------


## mofo

> J'ai craqué pour celles-ci, elles ont l'air tops !
> http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/croq...orijen-sf7389/


tu as aussi maxima graine free qui est super top et moins cher qu'orijen avec moins de risque de rupture de stock.
je l'ai ai testé j'en étais vraiment contente mais trop riche pour mon petit chien donc j'ai changé avec regret pour prendre des croq un peu moins grasse

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...123ma29m3.html

ici plusieurs personnes les prennent et en sont très satisfaites

----------


## pomku

Les Orijen sont d'EXCELLENTES croquettes mais certains chiens ne les tolèrent pas (selles molles, gaz, enfin petites douceurs quoi !  :: )

En outre, le souci chez Orijen, c'est que les ruptures de stock sont très courantes, car elles viennent du Canada et ont beaucoup de succès (en prime, il me semble qu'une de leurs usines a cramé récemment, ce qui les retarde dans la production).
Et elles sont chères (même si la qualité est là).
Quel âge à ton chien ? C'est un petit, moyen, gros ? Il mange quoi  actuellement ? Quoi qu'il mange, et que tu optes pour Orijen ou une autre croquette (grainfree or not grainfree), il faudra faire une transition. Sinon, il va avoir le bide en vrac ton bonhomme

----------


## MuzaRègne

> N'y aurait-il pas moyen de mettre ton "résumé" dans les premiers topics permanents de la rubrique "chiens" ? A mon avis ça serait utile à beaucoup de monde.


Tu peux demander, il y a été un moment puis quand je l'avais amélioré (principalement remis en page) la modération avait refusé de l'y remettre. Toujours pas compris pourquoi mais bon.

----------


## pomku

Hey, Mofo ! Comment va ? Et Krusty ? Toujours en pente descendante mais douce ?  :: 
(Bon, j'ai envoyé un texto à l'ami YenZ, mais pas de retour pour le moment…)

----------


## BlueBubble

> Les Orijen sont d'EXCELLENTES croquettes mais certains chiens ne les tolèrent pas… (selles molles, gaz, enfin petites douceurs quoi ! )
> 
> En outre, le souci chez Orijen, c'est que les ruptures de stock sont très courantes, car elles viennent du Canada et ont beaucoup de succès (en prime, il me semble qu'une de leurs usines a cramé récemment, ce qui les retarde dans la production).
> Et elles sont chères (même si la qualité est là…).
> Quel âge à ton chien ? C'est un petit, moyen, gros ? Il mange quoi  actuellement ? Quoi qu'il mange, et que tu optes pour Orijen ou une autre croquette (grainfree or not grainfree), il faudra faire une transition. Sinon, il va avoir le bide en vrac ton bonhomme…


Ah donc les maxima seraient plus sûres ?
3 ans et 4 mois, moyen (ckc), il mange d'habitude Isomega Ckc.
Merci haha je sais bien  :: 

Sinon, ils sont où les codes de réduc' sur Wanimo ? Je trouve plus le post-it  ::

----------


## mofo

> Hey, Mofo ! Comment va ? Et Krusty ? Toujours en pente descendante mais douce ? 
> (Bon, j'ai envoyé un texto à l'ami YenZ, mais pas de retour pour le moment…)


coucou !! ça stagne !!! ::   mais bon il remue pas assez son popotin aussi !!!  bon c'est de ma faute car j'ai réduis les promenades pour les adapter à mon papy labrador !!  mais bon krusty ne demandes pas mieux que de retrouver son canapé surtout par ces temps !!!  bon après il fait quand même du sport, monter et descendre du canapé 100 fois par jour c'est intense  ::

----------


## mofo

> Ah donc les maxima seraient plus sûres ?
> 3 ans et 4 mois, moyen (ckc), il mange d'habitude Isomega Ckc.
> Merci haha je sais bien 
> 
> Sinon, ils sont où les codes de réduc' sur Wanimo ? Je trouve plus le post-it


ben moi à choisir entre orijen et maxima je prendrais maxima pour éviter les ruptures de stock, c'est moins cher, apparemment mieux assimilé qu'orijen mais après tout dépend du chien et surtout j'ai déjà testé donc j'ai vu le résultat niveau poil, forme général et niveau selles (petites et bien moulées)
après chaque chien est différent, mais il me semble que tu peux prendre des échantillons pour maxima pour tester !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah donc les maxima seraient plus sûres ?
> 3 ans et 4 mois, moyen (ckc), il mange d'habitude Isomega Ckc.
> Merci haha je sais bien 
> 
> Sinon, ils sont où les codes de réduc' sur Wanimo ? Je trouve plus le post-it


ben moi à choisir entre orijen et maxima je prendrais maxima pour éviter les ruptures de stock, c'est moins cher, apparemment mieux assimilé qu'orijen mais après tout dépend du chien et surtout j'ai déjà testé donc j'ai vu le résultat niveau poil, forme général et niveau selles (petites et bien moulées)
après chaque chien est différent, mais il me semble que tu peux prendre des échantillons pour maxima pour tester !

----------


## BlueBubble

Bon eh bien go Maxima dans ce cas-là !  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

très bon choix!

puisque tu es en rhône alpes tu peux bénéficier de très bons prix sur les maxima cotecnica grain free via fred lamiable de la compagnie des croquettes  :: 
perso j'ai payé 73€ les 14kg+1L d'huile de saumon, j'ai eu une boite de friandises gratuites en cadeau pour la 1ère commande. suffit de voir avec lui il te livre où tu veux (perso il dépose tout au bureau). n'ayant pas de cb il accepte les paiements par chèque et virements

----------


## Taysa

Apele fred "la cie des croquettes" tu dis que tu viens de la part de wendy / taysa  ::  il te conseillera le mieux pour ton CKC

----------


## BlueBubble

Je peux le contacter comment ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/  ::

----------


## mofo

> très bon choix!
> 
> puisque tu es en rhône alpes tu peux bénéficier de très bons prix sur les maxima cotecnica grain free via fred lamiable de la compagnie des croquettes 
> perso j'ai payé 73€ les 14kg+1L d'huile de saumon, j'ai eu une boite de friandises gratuites en cadeau pour la 1ère commande. suffit de voir avec lui il te livre où tu veux (perso il dépose tout au bureau). n'ayant pas de cb il accepte les paiements par chèque et virements


tu t'es pas trompé dans le prix ??!!! sur NCLN le sac de 14kg est à 61 euros ???

----------


## pomku

Coucou,
Bon j'ai eu un texto de Yenz; il est en vacances avec sa chérie et n'a plus le net depuis 10 jours… Mais il reviendra dès que possible et "remercie ses fans de leur patience" !  ::

----------


## mofo

> Coucou,
> Bon j'ai eu un texto de Yenz; il est en vacances avec sa chérie et n'a plus le net depuis 10 jours… Mais il reviendra dès que possible et "remercie ses fans de leur patience" !


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Taysa

> tu t'es pas trompé dans le prix ??!!! sur NCLN le sac de 14kg est à 61 euros ???


e

En rhone alpes le maxima grain free est a 55€ + 1l huile de saumon a 20€ = 75€ le pack commercial est a 73€.

----------


## Tachka

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît cette marque : http://www.croquettesnaturelles.com/
Si oui qu'en pensez-vous??

----------


## pomku

> Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît cette marque : http://www.croquettesnaturelles.com/
> Si oui qu'en pensez-vous??


J'ai regardé la compo pour chien : du maïs, du gluten de maïs… Je ne donnerai pas ça à mes chiens !

----------


## Tachka

Bon, tant pis,! et pour les chats c'est valable? 
Merci de m'avoir répondu aussi rapidement.

----------


## pomku

Euh, pour les chats, faut demander dans le post équivalent des chats

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14.../page-380.html

Je ne m'y connais pas trop en croquettes chats, je ne voudrais pas dire de sottises

----------


## Tachka

Merci.

----------


## Poupoune 73

tachka regarde p198 yenz a fait une liste des croquettes de qualité (càd qui contiennent à minima 50% de viande sur le produit fini), il y a aussi un lien de muzarègne expliquant les différents paramètres à prendre en compte (ingrédients, ordre, taux, etc.)
déjà pour un chien (carnivore opportuniste) un aliment qui a du maïs en 1er ingrédient c'est nul, mais alors pour un chat qui est un carnivore strict faut même pas y penser!

----------


## BlueBubble

> Bonjour Claudia,
> 
> je suis déjà en livraison mais promis je prends le temps de vous répondre
> d'ici demain matin.
> 
> On trouvera la bonne solution pour votre loulou.
> 
> Bonne journée.
> 
> ...


Yes !  ::

----------


## mimine

> quand j'en lis j'ai l'impression d'etre une tortionnaire : pour moi quand elle aura faim elle mangera, pareil pour les chats ... je sais que ce que j'achète est bon pour eux,que ca leur plaise ou pas ^^'


idem ici : soit tu manges ce qu'il y a dans ta gamelle ... soit tu mangeras quand tu auras faim !
(idem pour le chat)

----------


## lealouboy

> idem ici : soit tu manges ce qu'il y a dans ta gamelle ... *soit tu mangeras quand tu auras faim !
> *(idem pour le chat)


ou quand je t'aurai ajouté une knacki  :: 

je suis faible  :: 
ça , ce n'est valable que pour Djobi  ::  Si Coyot Boy ou Daïs ne mangent pas, c'est direct véto (ce sont 2 goinfres)  ::

----------


## BlueBubble

Ce que je fais quand je donne à manger à Cooper,
Je remplie la gamelle avant qu'on mange,
Après, si je vois la gamelle encore plein eh bien :
"Tant pis, t'avais qu'à manger quand c'est l'heure."
Et je remet les croquettes dans le paquet.

Du coup maintenant il boude de moins en moins ce qu'il a dans la gamelle,
Et il mange, point barre.  ::

----------


## gipsie

Ben moi j'ai essayer de faire ca mais ca marche pas. Une de mes chiennes qui faisait 28,5Kg est descendu jusqu’à 24,5Kg, du coup je n'ai pas trop le choix. :: 
Après j'en ai une si elle mange pas c'est qu'elle est vraiment très malade, et la dernière elle finit toujours par manger et reste stable donc si elle mange pas tant pis pour elle.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Voilà la "newsletter" que j'ai reçu hier de la part de Platinium, très bonne explication je trouve :

"Nourriture PLATINUM allégée ou spéciale chiens seniors, chiennes stérilisées, chiens castrés ...

Souvent notre service client répond à des demandes formulées comme suit:
_« ... et oui je vous suis fidèle depuis quelques années mais ma chienne vieillit et je vais devoir changer son régime alimentaire. Mon vétérinaire me conseille d'acheter une gamme pour chiens seniors...»_
Ou encore :
_« Mon chien est trop rond, mon vétérinaire me dit de lui proposer une nourriture allégée ...»_
Aux nombreuses demandes de développer une nourriture allégée ou pour chiens seniors, voici ce que nous répondons résumé en une phrase :


« Oui ... si un jour nous trouvons de la viande light »

*Evidemment,  qu'après cette réponse provocatrice vous avez droit à des explications détaillées !* 
Oui, nous pourrions développer une gamme pour seniors.  *Mais les aliments Platinum sont vraiment différents des croquettes traditionnelles.*
C’est pour cela qu’il n'y a aucune raison de proposer une gamme pour chiens âgés. Certainement n'avez-vous jamais trouvé un poulet spécial « chien senior » chez votre boucher. 
En général, le prix d'une nourriture CROQUETTES « chien senior » ou encore « light » est plus élevé, mais la composition est plus pauvre - surtout en protéines.
Il faut savoir que *les protéines*, sous condition qu'elles proviennent de viande, *sont l’ingrédient le plus cher* dans la nourriture pour carnivores.
 Pour des chiens seniors, les vétérinaires conseillent souvent de les nourrir avec des croquettes allégées en protéines. (Platinum ne commercialise pas de CROQUETTES – mais de la nourriture naturelle à base de viande fraîche juste cuite !)  

*L'extrusion nuit à la qualité !*
L’approche des vétérinaires est bien compréhensible.  Les croquettes traditionnelles sont produites en passant par un processus qui s'appelle « extrusion ». *L’extrusion fait appel à de très hautes températures et est nécessaire pour préparer la grande quantité de céréales à être digérée par les carnivores*. (un carnivore n’est pas préparé à manger une nourriture basée sur des céréales).
Malheureusement, ces hautes températures abîment en même temps les protéines. L’organisme doit fournir un travail considérable pour éliminer les résidus de ces protéines.
Les chiens jeunes et en bonne santé n'ont pas trop de problèmes au début avec cette contrainte, mais plus ils vieillissent, plus leur organisme a du mal.
Au début ce sont les reins qui sont fortement sollicités puis la peau elle aussi commence à montrer des réactions.  Utiliser des croquettes allégées en protéines permet donc de réduire la charge de travail des reins.   Donc, si vous alimentez vos chiens avec des croquettes et que, à partir d'un certain âge, vous proposez de la nourriture pour chiens âgés,  vous allez réduire l'apport en protéines et ainsi ménager leurs reins.

*Moins de protéines = diminution de la masse musculaire !*
Effet positif pour les reins ... par contre, la masse musculaire des chiens qui déjà diminue naturellement avec l'âge, baissera davantage ! Et comme les muscles soutiennent le squelette et soulagent les articulations, une intensification des problèmes articulaires en est le risque.  

*... et finalement des anabolisants.*
Pour enrayer ce problème de diminution de la masse musculaire, des chiens très âgés peuvent recevoir par le vétérinaire des injections d'anabolisants. Les anabolisants aident à reconstituer de la masse musculaire. Seulement que, pour aboutir à un résultat, l’organisme a besoin de protéines.
Et l'on vient juste de les réduire en optant pour une nourriture allégée en protéines ! Tout cela conduit à un cercle vicieux. 


Et alors, où en est PLATINUM ?



*Nous sommes d'avis qu'en nourrissant les chiens de manière plus naturelle, avec une part de viande élevée et très peu de céréales*, il n’y a aucune raison de proposer une nourriture spéciale « chiens âgés » ou encore* *« light »** .*
*  Le fait d'élaborer la nourriture Platinum avec de la viande fraîche (min 70%) nous permet de renoncer à l'extrusion !*
*Il nous suffit de cuire les ingrédients qui en ont besoin, juste le temps nécessaire. Evidemment les protéines dans les aliments Platinum sont majoritairement issues de la viande. (Le riz lui aussi contient un peu de protéines) Nous ne rajoutons pas de protéines isolées d'origine végétale !  *
*Si le chien prend de l'âge ou trop de poids, il suffit simplement de réduire les rations - comme c'est le cas pour tous les êtres vivants. y compris l'homme !
VOUS épargnez de l'argent et VOTRE CHIEN maintient le confort d'une digestion facile !*
* Platinum n'utilise que du riz (pour l'adulte poulet en plus un peu de maïs). IBERICO+GREENS ne contient que des pommes de terre comme fournisseur de glucides."

----------


## BlueBubble

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/g...-en-15-kg.html

Et voilàààà, Cooper va se régaler.

----------


## Taysa

C'est bien bon choix pour ton cooper !

----------


## bouba92

Quand je vois les horreurs qui composent la nourriture industrielle humaine ( "minerai" de viande ) je n'ose imaginer ce qui entre ds la compo des croq pour chiens !! J'en ai des frissons de dégout. Et quel que soit la marque et le prix qu'on y met.

----------


## joloclo

> http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/g...-en-15-kg.html
> 
> Et voilàààà, Cooper va se régaler.


C'est ce que je voulais prendre mais le taux de Ca me fait hésiter,tu ne penses pas qu'il est un peu elevé ?Tout le reste me plait!

----------


## mofo

> C'est ce que je voulais prendre mais le taux de Ca me fait hésiter,tu ne penses pas qu'il est un peu elevé ?Tout le reste me plait!


apparemment la gamme agneau a de meilleurs retours, moi je prend agneau pour mon petit nain !

les taux ca/ph ne sont pas les bons sur le site la compagnie des croquettes, les bons sont sur le site nourrir comme la nature d'ailleurs j'ai vérifié sur le paquet que j'ai à la maison, c'est bien 1.5/1.2 donc taux très correct

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon je reviens un peu sur ce que j'avais dit sur Nutrivet, ça va a peu près pour les chiots mais la mère a une chiasse persistante / intermittente assez casse bonbon .... bon demain je vois avec le véto au cas où (j'ai que ça à foutre ça tombe bien !  ::  ) , mais vu l'état général etc (tout va bien, bonne lactation aussi les chiots grandissent bien ...), je penche bien pour un pb alimentaire. Ou alors elle n'a pas été vermifugée correctement ... D'un autre côté j'ai l'impression qu'elle surconsomme, j'ai envie de plus la nourrir à volonté et rationner à nouveau. Bon bref.

----------


## Fahn

Je n'ai aucun soucis de selles molles ici avec les Nutrivet, sur mes quatre chiens, tout le monde les digère parfaitement.
Elle mange trop vite peut-être?

----------


## Poupoune 73

pareil que Fahn, ma chienne faisait des selles bien moulées avec les dietetic&care

----------


## MuzaRègne

Elle est à volonté pour cause de lactation, et j'ai l'impression qu'elle se gave oui ... d'un autre côté idem chez les autres aussi aujourd'hui il parraît, on avait des vers mais tous viennent d'être bien vermifugés, je pète un cable  ::

----------


## Taysa

perso les nutrivet sont pâs passer chez moi selles molles + pet bien moisi merci quoi ^^

----------


## TillidieBT

Belcando grain free fait son apparition chez animiam
c'est pas donné.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> perso les nutrivet sont pâs passer chez moi selles molles + pet bien moisi merci quoi ^^


Mais justement avant d'y mettre tout le monde on avait fait un essai pendant 2 mois sur 2 chiennes et le résultat était impec, donc j'ai décidé de changer .... bon bref, j'ai juste pas de bol ou on a encore un problème parasitaire. Je vais me pendre.

----------


## karouba

> http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/g...-en-15-kg.html
> 
> Et voilàààà, Cooper va se régaler.



Je donnais des Orijen à un beagle de 10 ans mais apparemment la pomme de terre comme source de glucides n'est pas tolérée par un certain nombre de chiens provoquant selles molles, gaz etc.. ce qui c'est passé ( je précise que j'ai fait une longue transition). Donc j'ai commandé ces croquettes pré-cités ci-dessus (Gosbi poulet) sur le conseil de qqn de la compagnie des croquettes et je suis très déçue. Elles sentent très mauvais surtout une fois ré-hydratées (bon sur le paquet ils disent de donner sec, c'est pas étonnant), j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pleins de trucs chimiques dedans.
Le chien n'en raffole pas du tout.
La personne de la Cie des croquettes m'avait d'abord conseillée des croquettes Gosbi à l'agneau ou des croquettes Holistic à l'agneau.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, il était nourri aux Royal Canin avant son adoption, je me demande si je n'aurais pas dû l'y laisser étant donné qu'il n'y avait pas de problèmes, j'ai voulu changer d'après les avis donnés ici. Je me dis qu'il était peut être un peu vieux, et que son organisme s'était adapté aux RC même si ce n'est pas la meilleure nourriture à donner à un chien.

Que me conseillez-vous, essayer les Holistic à l'agneau ? une autre marque ? le remettre aux RC ?

Merci à ceux qui me répondront.

----------


## Taysa

Gosbi agneau est bien mieux que gosbi poulet par contre ce ne sont pas des croquetes qui s'hydrate

----------


## mofo

> Je donnais des Orijen à un beagle de 10 ans mais apparemment la pomme de terre comme source de glucides n'est pas tolérée par un certain nombre de chiens provoquant selles molles, gaz etc.. ce qui c'est passé ( je précise que j'ai fait une longue transition). Donc j'ai commandé ces croquettes pré-cités ci-dessus (Gosbi poulet) sur le conseil de qqn de la compagnie des croquettes et je suis très déçue. Elles sentent très mauvais surtout une fois ré-hydratées (bon sur le paquet ils disent de donner sec, c'est pas étonnant), j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pleins de trucs chimiques dedans.
> Le chien n'en raffole pas du tout.
> La personne de la Cie des croquettes m'avait d'abord conseillée des croquettes Gosbi à l'agneau ou des croquettes Holistic à l'agneau.
> 
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire, il était nourri aux Royal Canin avant son adoption, je me demande si je n'aurais pas dû l'y laisser étant donné qu'il n'y avait pas de problèmes, j'ai voulu changer d'après les avis donnés ici. Je me dis qu'il était peut être un peu vieux, et que son organisme s'était adapté aux RC même si ce n'est pas la meilleure nourriture à donner à un chien.
> 
> Que me conseillez-vous, essayer les Holistic à l'agneau ? une autre marque ? le remettre aux RC ?
> 
> Merci à ceux qui me répondront.



moi je donne gosbi agneau pour mon petit (en taille) et c'est parfait, il en raffole et les selles sont nickelles , à mon vieux de 14 ans je donne platinium agneau, et pareil il en raffole (car très appétente) et les selles sont bien mieux qu'avant.

----------


## monconfetti

Moi aussi je donne Gosbi sénior et gosbi agneau aux plus jeunes et nickel , je ne trouve pas qu'elles sentent mauvais !

----------


## pomku

Idem, Krakou est aux Gosbi agneau et il fait des popos de compet' ! Et plus jamais de "gaz tous les étages" ! ^^
Mais je me souviens, quand j'avais commencé Gosbi, j'avais pris des échantillons "poulet" et Krakou les avait carrément basés, alors que les "agneau", ça a été le coup de foudre !  ::  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bonjour,

Pour celles et ceux qui ont suivi, on vient de découvrir que la tumeur retirée à Djobi est un mastocytome sous cutané  :: 
Avec cette pathologie, l'alimentation doit être très pauvre en glucides (merci Kybou  :: ) et donc il faudrait qu'elle change de croquettes (actuellement Gosbi Lamb&rice).

Je pensais à celles ci :

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/290038

A savoir que Djobi est très difficile et qu'elle est un peu sensible niveau intestinal (facilement les selles molles).

Si vous avez d'autres avis, compte tenu de tous ces élements, n'hésitez pas  ::

----------


## pomku

Y'a des retours mitigés sur N*trivet Moi, "on" m'a conseillé d'éviter "on" ne m'a pas dit pourquoi. De tte façon, je ne comptais pas tester, le truc qui commence en sacs de 12 kg, ça me bloque un peu Y'a eu pas mal de réactions dessus récemment, je laisse la parole aux personnes concernées  ::

----------


## Poska

Nutrivet j'en suis très contente, par contre il faut respecter les doses limite au gramme près, sinon le chien part vite en diarrhée.
Je précise que je ne l'ai testé que sur 2 chiens chez moi pour l'instant.

----------


## Fahn

Eviter Nutrivet? Pour quelles raisons?
Ici c'est celles que je donne à Kaly et Volan, Jedi et Kimi ont les Energetic & Nutritional.
Très bonne digestibilité, les chiens les adorent (même Kaly qui est un peu difficile, forcément, elle les voudrait aromatisées au chocolat  :: ), je n'ai aucun problème de diarrhée depuis qu'ils les ont.

----------


## gipsie

J'ai teste les profine, elle avait l'air très bien et mes chiens ont sauté dessus au départ, mais j'ai une chienne très difficile et au bout d'un moment elle n'en veut plus. J'ai essaye d'autre croquette, mais c'est un peu le même problème avec toute et je finis par être oblige de rajouter des chose pour qu'elle mange sinon elle perd beaucoup de poids. Ce n'est pas un problème de sante, elle a toujours été difficile et le devient encore plus avec l'age. Je pensais teste les josera festivale qui semble être assez appetente pour les chiens difficile car quand on rajoute de l'eau ça fait apparemment une espèce de sauce. Quand pensez vous?
J'avais vu également les platinium que j'avais teste et qu'elle avait bien aime mais ce n'est pas du tout le même budget.

----------


## lealouboy

Sinon j'avais vu les holistic aussi, je vais chercher le lien  :: 

Nutrivet avait été également été conseillé par YenZ il me semble ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...126ma30m3.html

----------


## pomku

> Eviter Nutrivet? Pour quelles raisons?
>   .


En ce qui me concerne, le truc qui me bloque c'est que les sacs de 12 kg, je ne peux pas en acheter (au grand dam de mon portefeuille), car il faut plus de 3 mois à mes nains pour dégommer 12 kg de croquettes ! Et pour "tester", ça fait gros. 
J'ai toujours commencé par des petits sacs (3 kg maxi), et plus d'un a atterri dans des assos ou chez des copines (bon, c sûr, c'est pas perdu pour tout le monde !  :Smile: ) 

Maintenant, "on" m'a dit d'éviter, mais "on" ne m'a pas dit pourquoi (genre c'était une info _"secret défense"_ !) . Mais la raison majeure pour moi est le volume des sacs . 

J'aimerais bien que Gosbi fasse des sacs intermédiaires, car Krakou ne jure que par ça, et c'est 3 kg ou 15 kg (et bien sûr, le prix au kilo est inversement proportionnel ! ) Donc je paie le double pour garder la fraîcheur car je n'achète que des sacs de 3 kg !

----------


## lealouboy

Ou celles ci, les acanas, elle les mangeait bien mais je ne me rappelle plus niveau digestion...

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/215074

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, où eeeeeeeeeeeeeees tu ???????

Djobinette a besoin de toi  ::

----------


## pomku

Bon, je vais lui envoyer un texto à Yenz (il dort p-être encore, chais pas, mais j'aime pas réveiller les gens). Et je vais lui dire qu'on a besoin d'une consult' !  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

> En ce qui me concerne, le truc qui me bloque c'est que les sacs de 12 kg, je ne peux pas en acheter (au grand dam de mon portefeuille), car il faut plus de 3 mois à mes nains pour dégommer 12 kg de croquettes ! Et pour "tester", ça fait gros. 
> J'ai toujours commencé par des petits sacs (3 kg maxi), et plus d'un a atterri dans des assos ou chez des copines (bon, c sûr, c'est pas perdu pour tout le monde ! ) 
> 
> Maintenant, "on" m'a dit d'éviter, mais "on" ne m'a pas dit pourquoi (genre c'était une info _"secret défense"_ !) . Mais la raison majeure pour moi est le volume des sacs . 
> 
> J'aimerais bien que Gosbi fasse des sacs intermédiaires, car Krakou ne jure que par ça, et c'est 3 kg ou 15 kg… (et bien sûr, le prix au kilo est inversement proportionnel ! ) Donc je paie le double pour garder la fraîcheur car je n'achète que des sacs de 3 kg… !


Ben je vais avoir le même problème Pomku....
15kg....à coup de 80gr le matin...çà va pas le faire, donc ce sera le sac de 3 kg!
Dommage qu'on n'habite pas la même ville, on aurait pu faire 15kg moit\moit

Reviennent cher les bouts de chiens  ::

----------


## Poska

Chez moi c'est l'inverse, plus le conditionnement est gros plus ça me plaît. 12kg c'est "petit", je préférais les sacs de 18kg que j'achetais avant  ::

----------


## pomku

Parfois, je me demande si je ne devrais pas investir dans une machine pour mettre les sacs sous vide, et transformer un gros sac de 15 kg en 5 sacs de 3 kg  Car que je sache, c'est l'exposition à l'air qui altère les croquettes non ? Qq a-t-il déjà tenté ça ?

J'aurais tes chiens Poska, j'aurais ton raisonnement. Je suppose que que tes belles et beaux mangent un peu plus que 100 gr de croq/jour  ::   Mais vu le "gabarit" de minus des miens (et qu'en prime, chacun à SA croquette ! Gosbi pour l'un, Orijen pour l'autre), y'a pas moyen !

----------


## Rousquanne

> Chez moi c'est l'inverse, plus le conditionnement est gros plus ça me plaît. 12kg c'est "petit", je préférais les sacs de 18kg que j'achetais avant


On s'demande bien où est le pb?  :: 

Hum ::

----------


## karouba

> Sinon j'avais vu les holistic aussi, je vais chercher le lien




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a de l'ail dans les croquettes Holistic ... C'est sans doute la dose qui fait le poison, mais par sécurité, je ne me suis pas trop attardée dessus. L'ail pourrait causer des problèmes sanguins.

----------


## lealouboy

> Bon, je vais lui envoyer un texto à Yenz (il dort p-être encore, chais pas, mais j'aime pas réveiller les gens). Et je vais lui dire qu'on a besoin d'une consult' !


Ce n'est pas à la minute  ::  Laisses le dormir sinon il va bouder  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il y a de l'ail dans les croquettes Holistic ... C'est sans doute la dose qui fait le poison, mais par sécurité, je ne me suis pas trop attardée dessus. L'ail pourrait causer des problèmes sanguins.


ok merci, je n'avais pas vu l'ail  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour le conditionnement, je passe environ 30kg par mois donc ce n'est pas un problème  :Smile:  Du coup, ce sera 15 kg de Gosbi pour Coyot et autre chose pour Djobi  :Smile:  Daïs aura l'une ou l'autre, elle digère bien et aime tout  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

> Ce n'est pas à la minute  Laisses le dormir sinon il va bouder


C'est pas grave ! Il s'en remettra !  ::  Et puis, le but du texto est justement de ne PAS réveiller les gens... (bon ok, moi ça me réveillle, mais un pet de mouche me réveille, donc je ne suis pas un bon exemple)

----------


## lealouboy

> C'est pas grave ! Il s'en remettra !  Et puis, le but du texto est justement de ne PAS réveiller les gens... (bon ok, moi ça me réveillle, mais *un pet de mouche me réveille*, donc je ne suis pas un bon exemple…)


 ::

----------


## pomku

Bon, pour ne pas risquer de réveiller la bête, je lui ai envoyé un mail... Comme ça, on ne dira pas que je maltraite mon "fils"  ::

----------


## lealouboy

C'est une bonne idée  ::  J'espère qu'il viendra me donner ses bons conseils dès qu'il le pourra  ::

----------


## mimine

> Nutrivet j'en suis très contente, par contre il faut respecter les doses limite au gramme près, sinon le chien part vite en diarrhée.
> Je précise que je ne l'ai testé que sur 2 chiens chez moi pour l'instant.


Eros a NUTRIVET en repas "fast food" ou quand je suis en panne de viande, il les digère super bien mais par contre si je rajoute de l'huile de saumon ou colza avec --> c'est selles ultra molles à coup sûr.
Sinon j'en suis ravie, il boit pas trop avec et il les digère aussi bien que la viande.

----------


## Fahn

> Ou celles ci, les acanas, elle les mangeait bien mais je ne me rappelle plus niveau digestion...
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/215074
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, où eeeeeeeeeeeeeees tu ???????
> 
> Djobinette a besoin de toi


Avec Acana, il y a souvent le problème de l'approvisionnement, souvent en rupture de stock  ::

----------


## mimine

LEA' pourquoi pas passer DJOBI au Barf (au moins tu élimines les sources de glucides) vu que tu es en campagne tu dois avoir la place de caser un congél non ?

----------


## lealouboy

Elle boudait le BARF, j'avais énormément de gâchi avec elle et elle était maigrichonne du coup  ::

----------


## pomku

Bon, j'ai eu YenZ par mail, il va passer dans le w-end pour t'éclairer  de sa lumière céleste  :: , mais te conseille spontanément Nutrivet en premier choix  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

> Bon, j'ai eu YenZ par mail, il va passer dans le w-end pour t'éclairer de sa lumière céleste , mais te conseille spontanément Nutrivet en premier choix…


Merci beaucoup coupine  ::  
C'était mon idée première aussi (grace à YenZ dont je suis une fidèle lectrice  :: )  :Smile: 

Je vais tenter les nutrivet sensitive et health alors !!!!!
Et merci aussi à Kybou pour le zoo+.nl, car effectivement, il y a 10€ d'écart sur le lot de 24kg !!!!!!

----------


## lealouboy

mince zoo+.nl ne livre pas en france !!!! Où les achetez vous ?

----------


## lealouboy

j'ai commandé les nutrivet sur zoo+.de, 87.90€ pour 2 sacs de 12 kg  :: 
J'ai recommandé 2 sacs de Gosbi aussi car j'arrive à la fin et il faudra faire une transition !!!!

----------


## mofo

> J'aimerais bien que Gosbi fasse des sacs intermédiaires, car Krakou ne jure que par ça, et c'est 3 kg ou 15 kg (et bien sûr, le prix au kilo est inversement proportionnel ! ) Donc je paie le double pour garder la fraîcheur car je n'achète que des sacs de 3 kg !


moi c pareil ça serait bien un sac de 7 kg de gosbi !! :Big Grin:   on va faire une pétition pomku !!  tu crois qu'ils nous écouterons si on est à 2 ???   ::

----------


## pomku

Avec Rousquanne, on est déjà 3 !!! Faut pas avoir peur de commencer petit…  ::

----------


## armance

Hello bonjour,

J'ai regardé en travers un certain nombre de pages mais j'avoue être un peu découragée ...
Je suis convaincue qu'un certain nombre d'entre vous ont de la compétence et de l'expèrience aussi je préfère être sur ce forum que sur "doctissimo" ou conseils véto!!
J'ai 2 chats et un petit chiens (adopté de La Réunion en aout dernier) 18mois.
C'est un chien inépuisable très joueur mais aussi très calme et cool si pas d'activités, Depuis 3 jours ne mange plus vomit et fait des selles avec du sang car estomac irrité, excluons corps étranger et maladies connues (pas de fièvre, pas d'abattement même si un peu ralentie) Bref à la diète et pansements et antispasmidique et remise en route nourriture ce week end...
Voilà là est mon souci : Quelle nourriture ? 
Elle fait habituellement 5,2 KG maxi (en ce moment 4,8kg), sur Rescue post de Lulu : petite chienne de 3 kg croisée coton

Je teste des marques différentes mais je suis écurée des méthodes de fabrication et des industries en place en France sur l'alimentation des animaux!
Le Barf me tente mais quand on entend ses contradicteurs farouches...
Alors des croquettes de qualité dans leur fabrication et équilibrées et adaptées : je suis preneuse

*Questions* : 

1) Les marques que vous citez sont exclusivement vendues sur internet ? 

2) Y a t'il des conditionnements style 3 ou 5 kg ?

3) Peut' on en trouver en jardineries, ou boutiques spécialisées ?

4) Que me conseillez vous pour mettre fin aux croquettes basiques "ultima" ou marque "Carref.ur ?

5) Peut'on rajouter une fois/semaine comme conseillé en Barf des flocons d'avoine...?

6) Peut' on compléter avec viande ...crue ou cuite?

Je pense que si les croquettes sont bien équilibrées il n'y a peut être pas lieu de complémenter?

7) Faut 'il de temps en temps alterner ou mélanger des croquettes (d'une bonne marque) si l'une contient de la viande et l'autre du poisson par ex ?


Pour mes chats je vais aller voir sur les posts adéquats car j'ai récupéré une petite chatte qui est hystérique avec la nourriture...

*Mes remerciements pour ceux celles qui auront le courage de sans doute se répéter encore pour conseiller et répondre à mes questions !
N'hésitez pas à me faire des renvois vers des pages précises ou sites référencés mais un conseil précis et recommandations auront ma préférence

bonne journée*

----------


## Taysa

Demander les filles ! C'est quand il y a de la demande qu'on cree des produits donc n'hesiter pas

----------


## pomku

Bonjour Armance et avant tout, je t'informe que je suis moi-même suis le joug de deux adorables Royal Bourbons qui m'ont adoptée il y a un peu moins de 4 ans  :: 

Elle est belle ta louloute !  :Smile: 

Avant de te conseiller des croquettes, il faudrait connaître ton budget, ce qu'elle mange comme croquettes habituellement, ses "préférences", a-t-elle des allergies, problèmes de peau, quel diagnostic a posé ton véto sur ce problème de vomissement de sang ? A-t-elle été dépistée pour toutes les maladies tropicales ? (les vétos de métropole n'y pensent pas toujours)

Taysa : t'as raison, mais à qui demander ? Direct chez Gosbi ? Tu as un contact ?

----------


## lealouboy

armance, quel âge a Lulu ? Que mange t'elle actuellement ? A t'elle vu un vétérinaire pour son hémorragie digestive ?

----------


## Taysa

Faites remonter a la cie des croquettes par exemple, en mettant vos coordonnees de toutes les personnes et en emettant votre envie d'un sac 7kg ou 7kg5 et peut etre que lui apres pourra faire la demande aumres du fournisseur ou vous dire pourquoi cela n'est pas envisageabl3 f ::

----------


## pomku

> Faites remonter a la cie des croquettes par exemple, en mettant vos coordonnees de toutes les personnes et en emettant votre envie d'un sac 7kg ou 7kg5 et peut etre que lui apres pourra faire la demande aumres du fournisseur ou vous dire pourquoi cela n'est pas envisageabl3 f


Oops, Taysa, on s'est téléscopées ! Je viens d'envoyer  un mail à NCLN,  vu que  j'achète mes Gosbi chez eux et qu'ils sont distris officiels. A suivre ! 
Je vous mettrai la réponse

----------


## mofo

> Oops, Taysa, on s'est téléscopées ! Je viens d'envoyer  un mail à NCLN,  vu que  j'achète mes Gosbi chez eux et qu'ils sont distris officiels. A suivre ! 
> Je vous mettrai la réponse…


moi aussi je prends à NCLN donc on va leur mettre la pression hein ponku !!!!  :: 

mais c'est vrai s'ils faisaient des sacs de 6-8 kg il y aurait peut être plus de monde qui prendrait !!

----------


## joloclo

> apparemment la gamme agneau a de meilleurs retours, moi je prend agneau pour mon petit nain !
> 
> les taux ca/ph ne sont pas les bons sur le site la compagnie des croquettes, les bons sont sur le site nourrir comme la nature d'ailleurs j'ai vérifié sur le paquet que j'ai à la maison, c'est bien 1.5/1.2 donc taux très correct


 En fait je voulais lui prendre les séniors ou les vet diet cai est un peu en surpoids.Désolée de n'avoir vu ta réponse que ce soir,je ne reçois plus les notifications.

----------


## mofo

> En fait je voulais lui prendre les séniors ou les vet diet cai est un peu en surpoids.Désolée de n'avoir vu ta réponse que ce soir,je ne reçois plus les notifications.


tu pourra la prochaine commande lui prendre la gamme agneau, tu réduis un peu la quantité de croquettes et tu lui ajoutes des haricots verts !! ça marche bien, après il faut voir combien il a a perdre...  tu peux demander à pomku  !

----------


## armance

Comme je l'ai dit dans mon post elle a 18 mois testée de toutes les maladies de là bas : a priori elle a mangé une merde dehors car mange tout ce qui passe!!
Sinon je lui donne des marques basiques qu'elle mange bien mais elle mange tout bien!! Pas difficile, pas de problèmes de peau mais a tendance à infection urinaire ou vulvite ...pas très clair...
Elle se porte bien mais je veux lui donner du bon barf ou croquettes qualité
Pas de problème de budget car elle pèse 5 kg donc je devrai pouvoir gérer!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Si tu irais plutôt vers le BARF mais que tu hésite à cause des os, tourne toi plutôt vers la ration ménagère que vers des croquettes - aussi "bonnes" soient elles, ça reste de l'industriel.

----------


## armance

Les os et les reins....
La ration ménagère ?
Les restes de repas ? mais je ne fais quasi pas de cuisine ...

----------


## pomku

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "marques basiques" ? 
Les chiens de La Run souffrent souvent de carences car ils ont crevé la dalle dès leur naissance. Et les maltraitances ont vite suivi.
 Elle a besoin d'un max de proteines de qualité 
 Alors soit BARF (les experts du Barf sont là, moi je ne suis pas calée en en la matière, n'ayant pas la possibilité de congeler)
 soit croquettes sans céréales ou avec un minimum de céréales (et pas de mais ni de blé, etc. ni de gluten de truc de bidule). 
Si tu cherches néanmoins des crioquettes avec céréales, mieux vaut un mélange agneau-riz , très digeste.
 En p.198 de ce topic, il y une liste mise en place par YenZ, un "Rescuien" assez calé  en diététique pour chiens/chats.

papouilles à ta belle perle des îles  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> La ration ménagère ? Les restes de repas ?


Non pas du tout ! Ration ménagère = préparée à la maison avec des ingrédients frais, mais adaptée au chien = en gros, viande + riz + légumes. La seule chose qu'il va falloir cuisiner, c'est le riz, le reste : la viande = crue, les légumes = tu peux utiliséer des purées surgelées, des conserves de légumes.
Va voir sur ce sujet, 3° message pour les détails.

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour le barf un très bon forum : barf.ch

----------


## ninon

Pas le courage de parcourir les ...315 pages qui précèdent où se trouvent peut être la réponse à mon problème
mon "problème",c'est :
Samsara malinoise 15 mois ,que j'ai recueillie abandonnée dans les bois cet été ,hyperactive, et maigre "à souhait" et même depuis qu'elle est stérilisée.Elle fait d'après mon véto une allergie au gluten et autre amidon,car ces selles sont tjrs très molles voir avec des épisodes de grosses diarrhées qui ne calment pas son entrain mais la font ressembler à squeletor :: .Très gourmande ,folle de pain sec(pas bon pour elle) qu'elle vole régulièrement aux chevaux et folle aussi de l'orge aplatie des mm chevaux bref pas bien non plus mais ça ,j'arrive à gérer
Je ne peux pas, par manque de temps et de place(stockage des matières premières),préparer son alimentation moi même.Je la nourris de croquettes achetées sur zooplus de la marque bosch life § care ,c'est plutôt mieux depuis.Mais comme vous avez l'air expertes en la matière, que pourriez vous me conseiller celles qui respecteraient au mieux l'état de santé de mon chien et aussi ...mon budget car la petite "merveille" n'est pas seule à la maison(2 autres toutous dont un pti' vieux qui a déjà des croquettes spéciales sénior,4 chats ,2 chevaux) et un salaire unique pour assumé au mieux tout ce petit monde et ma personne qui veut bien se contenter des ...restes ...de budget
merci de vos conseils éclairés
Et par la même occas,si vous avez aussi des avis sur certains compléments qui pourraient améliorer ses petits soucis,je suis preneuse

----------


## armance

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas d'idée ni expérience suffisante pour dire je lui donne ça ou ci...!
S'il ne faut pas de céréales alors je suis ok
Le riz est considéré comme quoi ? 
Lulu a été récupérée sur la route avec ses 4 frères et surs à l'âge de 2 mois et demi environ et est restée à la SPA de La Réunion jusquà son arrivée en métropole vers 10 mois et je l'ai récupérée à 11 mois
Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle ait des carences mais je ne sais pas ce qu' il s'est passé entre sa naissance et sa récupération à 2 mois et demi
La ration ménagère c'est du barf complété ?
J' ai déjà été sur le site du Barf mais ai aussi lu des propos négatifs sur cette alimentation

*Par contre je suis au courant des modes de fabrication et des mauvaises compositions des croquettes basiques ou moins (rc par exemple), et je suis preneuse de marques sans céréales qui pourraient être adaptées si la ration ménagère ne convient pas

Merci de me donner des marques et les sites auprès desquels je peux commander


*Je vais lire les messages que vous me conseillez
merci

----------


## Taysa

Tu peux t'orienter vers des marques sans cereales tel qu'orijen, acana ou nutrivet. 

Il y a aussi le "cotecnica maxima grain free" tres tres bon produit a prix correct que tu peux commander via "la compagnie des croquettes"

----------


## YenZ

> j'aimerais avoir des conseils sur  l'alimentation de vieux chiens avec des dents plus en très bon état,il y  a peut être des réponses mais je dois avouer que je n'ai pas eu le  temps de lire toutes les pages;J'aimerais des croquettes pas trop  grosses ni trop dures et ayant de bonnes qualités nutritionnelles pour  Hopper qui a 12 ans à qui il manque un croc et peut être des adresses  avec des prix intéressants;merci


Oriente-toi vers du  semi-humide si tes chiens ont du mal à mâcher, natyka ou platinum par  exemple sont 2 très bons produits, natyka sera par contre moins cher !

natyka.com
platinum.com




> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer une petite entreprise  commercialisant les croquettes Orijen Sénior (Question de ne pas  utiliser Zooplus) ?
> 
> Merci


page 198 tout est indiqué, croqadom, LDCD, NCLN, miscota etc...




> Non mais NCLN c'est un site de vente de  croquettes avant tout, et perso je n'ai pas la même confiance absolue  dans la personne du site que certaines d'entre vous que je lis, pour moi  il veut vendre ses croquettes avant tout, non pas taper svp enfin si  vous pouvez taper si vous voulez après tout 
> 
> Le site est super fiable, mais le responsable est pour moi un commercial  avant tout, et quoi qu'on m'en dise ici je ne changerai pas d'avis  là-dessus...



C'est vrai il reste un commercial, mais  il y a énormément de différences entre un commercial zooplus qui vend  tout et n'importe quoi sans aucun conseil, et un commercial qui vend de  très bons produits avec de vrais conseils pointus, ce que très très peu  de sites font.
Après bien sur il va te conseiller sur les produits  qu'il vend, et t'orienter en fonction, c'est le rôle d'un commercial que  de faire tourner sa boite, mais un mec qui te donne des conseils et  pour qui la priorité première est de vendre de la qualité dans ce qui  existe en industriel, tout ça pour le bien être des animaux vu qu'il en  est passionné, bah pour moi ça change tout.




> Ui enfin D.Faure est tout de meme un ancien veto  avant tout conseiller technique en alimentation, apeler le pour autres  choses qu'une marque qu'il propose et je vous assure qu'il vous  repondra. 
> 
> Son truc c'est l'alimentation canine / feline, logique qu'il defende son beef, mais pas que


+ 1000  :Smile: 




> Je l'ai déjà contacté à plusieurs reprises  Et ce sont ses réponses que je n'ai pas toujours trouvées très euh... enfin que j'ai trouvées commerciales on va dire. 
> 
> Ancien véto ou pas, pour moi c'est et cela reste un commerce, lucratif  avant tout donc. Cela dit j'apprécie ce site mais il ne faut pas être  dupe. Fin pour moi des critiques, je ne veux pas qu'on me fasse dire ce  que je ne dis pas et dans la gamme des sites de vente de croquettes par  correspondance je trouve que c'est un des meilleurs.
> 
> Pour les conseils, ce n'est pas à lui que j'en demanderais.
> 
> Après chacun fait comme il veut ! Mais je répondais à m.b. qui demandait  si tout ce qui était vendu était de bonne qualité, or cela n'a rien à  voir, il faut se fier à la compo, aux taux, etc !


Si cela  a à voir, vu qu'au final tout ce qui est vendu est de la qualité (ou  presque, sauf certaines gammes Josera), même si on est d'accord faut se  fier à la compo en premier lieu.
Pour un néophyte si ce n'est pas à  lui que tu vas demander des conseils, alors je sais vraiment pas à qui,  car c'est bien un des rares qui n'est pas avare en conseils et  explications sur son temps de "commercial", et ce même si il sait que tu  n'achèteras pas chez lui.
J'en connais 2 autres comme ça c'est Mr Bernard le gérant de Platinum, et Mr Maupilier celui d'Amikinos, mais autant dire que ce n'est pas courant.





> je viens de tomber sur les croquettes "nakyta  " , je suppose que vous connaissez ? Elles sont bien ?


Oui  c'est ce que je donne actuellement à mes toons, plutôt bonne compo,  bons taux, très bons prix, très appétent, je suis passé de Maxima à  Natyka car ma dernière ne voulait plus de Maxima, du coup je lui donne  Natyka avec beaucoup de succès, alors qu'elle fait vraiment sa difficile  dernièrement !
Mon autre jack mange maxima et Natyka sans soucis, faut dire que c'est un grand morfale.




> Euh, c'est gentil, mais au vu de ma silhouette, je pense que je ne serais pas crédible !!! (je sais, chuis con ! )
> Et  je dois beaucoup  à YenZ en la matière (pas pour ma silhouette  hein, mais la réussite du régime de mon Pillow, qui retrouve une taille  de jeune homme !).


C'est Pillow qu'il faut remercier, c'est lui qui a fait le taff, en plus par ma faute il parait qu'il se transforme en lapin !  ::  :: 




> Bonjour, c'est la première fois que je viens  sur ce post, et désolé d'avance pour mon éventuelle redondance, je n'ai  pas le courage de relire les 300 pages! Voilà, actuellement, je suis à  la marque Biomill pour mon braque. Est-ce que quelqu'un connait? Je ne  pense pas, c'est bien là le problème! Je le trouve même pas à la  commende, seulement dans la petite boutique où je me fournis. Le vendeur  me l'a conseillé, et mon véto trouve aussi que c'est bien adapté.
> Je me renseigne donc pour en trouver au même prix, je me suis faite  démarcher plusieurs fois, et en regardant sur Zooplus, il y a une marque  qui retient mon attention: Almo. Je ne savais pas qu'un marque avec un  si gros pourcentage de viande quasi au prix de la marque que je prends  existait. Vous en pensez quoi? 
> Autre point, je trouve que mon chien a le poil un peu gras, même s'il  est bien brillant et qu'il a une jolie peau, depuis que l'ai. Vous  pensez que les croquettes peuvent jouer?


Almo c'est  vraiment mauvais, quant au biomill ce n'est pas vraiment mieux, certes  ce n'est pas très cher mais déjà beaucoup trop pour ce que c'est.
Lis  au moins les dernières pages de ce topic, et la liste page 198 pour te  faire une idée de ce qui est bon et des endroit où les trouver, pour ce  qui est du poil ça peut être lié à l'alimentation. Par contre le véto se  plante total, dire que c'est adapté euh  :: ... oui, mais pour un chien !




> J'ai reçu mon paquet de maxima (grain free) ,  la taille des croquettes ne fait pas peur à mes deux petits
> morfalous  (5 kg et 6,5kg) lol
> 
> Voyons pour la suite , car étant des chiens nus , je vois très vite si au niveau cutanée c'est bon !!


Alors ça donne quoi ?




> J'ai essayé MAXIMA et PURIZON, les  diarrhées ont disparu puis sont revenues, depuis une semaine c'est  l'horreur et le véto pense que l'alimentation est trop riche, pour lui  c'est bon pour des chiens courant la campagne et dormant dehors, pas  pour les miens ... suis bien embêtée. Celui de 6 ans et de moins de dix  kilos supportent à peu près, les deux vieux plus du tout. Cà a fait  disparaitre les flatulences, c'est tout. Va falloir que j'en rachète  d'autres, mais lesquelles ??????????????????????


Dans ce  cas passe à Natyka qui serait surement une bonne alternative en terme de  prix et surement de taux car moins riche si c'est bien le problème.
Vérifie les doses que tu donnes sur une balance, ça peut aussi jouer.





> mmm non Yenz préconisait 1 à 1,2% du  poids de forme, donc 1,5 pour un chien en surpoids ça ne me parait pas  possible


Oui en fonction aussi de l'activité/race/gabarit  de chacun, un petit chien peut très bien manger 20gr/kg/jour et un très  grand 8gr/kg/jour, les 12/gr restent une moyenne à adapter aussi en  fonction de l'EM de chaque aliment, de la façon de réagir de l'animal  devant tel ou tel type de croquette...




> Je n'y connais absolument rien en chien, mais je  vous indique au cas où : y'a un nordiste qui lance une marque de  croquettes sans céréales "atavik !".
> Pour l'instant c'est pas encore en vente mais y'a déjà les compo sur le site


Merci pour l'info j'éditerai la liste avec cette marque  :: 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me pose beaucoup de questions concernant l'alimentation des chiens.
> 
> Je donne actuellement des croquettes Orijen Sénior à un beagle de 10  ans. Cependant j'ai l'impression qu'il les mange "par dépit" quand  vraiment il a faim mais qu'il ne les aime pas au goût. Quand je lui  donne ses croquettes, il renifle puis me regarde genre en me disant "  donne moi quelque chose de meilleur !" 
> Est-ce parce que je lui donne parfois des extras,  plus appétents et du coup il chipotte ? 
> Quelle importance donnez vous au plaisir qu'a le chien à manger ? 
> (Certains me conseilleront le BARF, sans doute beaucoup plus appétent  pour les chiens mais je n'envisage pas de passer à ce type  d'alimentation, je préfère rester sur des croquettes.


Soit  tu changes de croquettes en restant dans le même type, soit tu essaies  d'augmenter l'appétence avec de l'huile de saumon ou autre, tout dépend  aussi si il a toujours été difficile ou pas.




> Que pensez des croquettes Bab'in ?


Pas du bien  !  :: 




> Mon Cooper mange des croquettes Isomega, elles sont tops,
> Spé Cavalier King Charles, donc elles visent le poil, le coeur etc.
> Elles sont petites pour que nos amis les CKC puissent bien mâcher sans se péter la mâchoire,
> Et appétissantes parce que c'est bien connu, c'est de gros capricieux. 
> 
> Reste le prix.. Faut viser les promos et codes de réduction.
> Elles se vendent en grand volume, c'est bien ça aussi.
> 
> Mon loupiot a 3 ans et 4 mois, 9kg,
> ...


Isomega  on en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois, c'est chez Carrefour de mémoire et  c'est équivalent en terme de compo à Profine, presque un copier coller  d'ailleurs, à part qu'au même prix je préfère Profine.

Pour les  CKC ce qui est très important est d'avoir un faible taux de sel vu que  les problèmes cardiaques qu'ils développent, taux qui n'est presque  jamais indiqué.




> Y'a vachement mieux peut être, mais ça reste bien ! 
> Enfin mieux que les "choses" en grande surface. 
> Non mais je m'adressais pas aux membres du topic, mais à tous les membres qui tomberaient sur mon message. 
> 
> C'est quoi le problème avec le maïs ? Enfin je veux dire à faible dose ?
> 
> Après justement, les proportions changent, les ingrédients changent en fonction de la race.
> Par exemple les CKC il y a des acides gras oméga 3 pour le coeur et les  poils, grâce à l'huile de saumon qui va se trouver dans ces croquettes  spécifiques, et pas pour celles d'une autre race. (enfin normalement,  sinon c'est du foutage de gueule les spé races, et je vous rejoins  complètement)
> Pour les croisés, y'a des croquettes non spé qui existe quand même hein ! 
> ...


C'est moi  :Smile: 
Mieux que les choses en  grande surface qu'on trouve habituellement oui c'est clair, mais de  qualité j'en doute, même si sur le papier la compo n'est pas top mais  sans être dégueu, dans la réalité j'ai de vrais doutes sur la qualité  des matières premières, surtout quand marque est distribuée par un grand  groupe comme Carrefour...




> Je trouve ça un peu moyen la façon d'accueillir  de nouvelles personnes qui n'ont pas les connaissances et les opinions  que certains possèdent ici.
> N'y aurait-il pas moyen de créer un résumé de ce topic extrêmement long,  de manière à ce que des novices s'intéressant au sujet aient un aperçu  de la question ?


La question a déjà été abordée de  multiples fois, la problème est juridique on ne peut pas citer de  marques sans en discriminer d'autres, et donc pas possible de citer de  bonnes marques en post-it.
Sur la page 198 j'ai résumé les marques,  les endroits, mais aussi les friandises, le topic de MuzaRègne sur le  choix de l'alimentation (qui lui devrait être en post-it !), faut voir  avec la modération si on pourrait au moins épingler celui-ci.




> Oui  c'est pas faux.
> 
> Oui j'avais vu ce topic. N'y aurait-il pas moyen de mettre ton "résumé"  dans les premiers topics permanents de la rubrique "chiens" ? A mon avis  ça serait utile à beaucoup de monde.


Demande à un modo  :: 




> Belcando grain free fait son apparition chez animiam
> c'est pas donné.


Merci de l'info je vais éditer la liste  :: 
Mais ce n'est pas vraiment une croquette (c'est oas très clair en même temps sur le site), simplement un complément sans céréales pour barfeurs, puis c'est surtout blindé de glucides à priori si on regarde la compo, même si on a pas l'analyse.




> Je donnais des Orijen à un beagle de 10 ans mais  apparemment la pomme de terre comme source de glucides n'est pas tolérée  par un certain nombre de chiens provoquant selles molles, gaz etc.. ce  qui c'est passé ( je précise que j'ai fait une longue transition). Donc  j'ai commandé ces croquettes pré-cités ci-dessus (Gosbi poulet) sur le  conseil de qqn de la compagnie des croquettes et je suis très déçue.  Elles sentent très mauvais surtout une fois ré-hydratées (bon sur le  paquet ils disent de donner sec, c'est pas étonnant), j'ai l'impression  qu'il y a pleins de trucs chimiques dedans.
> Le chien n'en raffole pas du tout.
> La personne de la Cie des croquettes m'avait d'abord conseillée des  croquettes Gosbi à l'agneau ou des croquettes Holistic à l'agneau.
> 
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire, il était nourri aux Royal Canin avant son  adoption, je me demande si je n'aurais pas dû l'y laisser étant donné  qu'il n'y avait pas de problèmes, j'ai voulu changer d'après les avis  donnés ici. Je me dis qu'il était peut être un peu vieux, et que son  organisme s'était adapté aux RC même si ce n'est pas la meilleure  nourriture à donner à un chien.
> 
> Que me conseillez-vous, essayer les Holistic à l'agneau ? une autre marque ? le remettre aux RC ?
> 
> Merci à ceux qui me répondront.


Ça peut très bien être la  pomme de terre, qui utilisée comme le fait Orijen est mal ou très mal  tolérée chez certains chiens, mais pas que, voir complètement autre  chose.
Essaie d'autres marques en petits conditionnements, Maxima par  exemple, mais il y a bien d'autres choix possibles en fonction de ton  budget, envies etc...




> Ou celles ci, les acanas, elle les mangeait bien mais je ne me rappelle plus niveau digestion...
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/215074
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, où eeeeeeeeeeeeeees tu ???????
> 
> Djobinette a besoin de toi


Coucou  :Smile: 

Je  suis désolé pour ta chienne j'ai appris par pomku hier, en gros d'après  ce que j'ai compris il lui faudrait une alimentation la plus pauvre en  glucides possible ?
Si c'est le cas Nutrivet Energetic est le plus  recommandé, mais il y a pas mal d'autres produits comme d'autres gammes  chez Nutrivet, Orijen, Applaws, Purizon, Maxima (puppy encore plus  riche), après tout dépend ce qu'elle aime, supporte, et ce que tu as  déjà testé !




> Bon, je vais lui envoyer un texto à Yenz (il dort  p-être encore, chais pas, mais j'aime pas réveiller les gens). Et je  vais lui dire qu'on a besoin d'une consult' !


Avec  tes conneries je suis grognon, pfff m'envoyer des mails comme ça à 7h  du mat avec le portable qui me réveille au son du clairon non mais ça va  pas ou quoi ??  :: 
 :: 




> Parfois, je me demande si je ne devrais pas  investir dans une machine pour mettre les sacs sous vide, et transformer  un gros sac de 15 kg en 5 sacs de 3 kg  Car que je sache, c'est  l'exposition à l'air qui altère les croquettes non ? Qq a-t-il déjà  tenté ça ?
> 
> J'aurais tes chiens Poska, j'aurais ton raisonnement. Je suppose que que  tes belles et beaux mangent un peu plus que 100 gr de croq/jour    Mais vu le "gabarit" de minus des miens (et qu'en prime, chacun à SA  croquette ! Gosbi pour l'un, Orijen pour l'autre), y'a pas moyen  !


Je crois que c'est xsaros le chat qui en parlait, mais   oui ça peut très bien être une solution pour les garder plus longtemps  et ne pas se couper un bras avec des sacs de 3 kgs  :Smile: 




> C'est pas grave ! Il s'en remettra !   Et puis, le but du texto est justement de ne PAS réveiller les gens...  (bon ok, moi ça me réveillle, mais un pet de mouche me réveille, donc je  ne suis pas un bon exemple)


Bah non je me remets pas, moi aussi un pet de mouche me réveille  ::  (euhhh j'ai l'air crédible là ?  ::  )




> Bon, pour ne pas risquer de réveiller la bête, je  lui ai envoyé un mail... Comme ça, on ne dira pas que je maltraite mon  "fils"


La bête du gévaudan te remercie chaudement Mamita, en plus je suis d'un grognon le matin !
Manque plus que tu m'apporte les tartines au p'tit dej' et j'te débauche de ton mag !




> Merci beaucoup coupine  
> C'était mon idée première aussi (grace à YenZ dont je suis une fidèle lectrice ) 
> 
> Je vais tenter les nutrivet sensitive et health alors !!!!!
> Et merci aussi à Kybou pour le zoo+.nl, car effectivement, il y a 10 d'écart sur le lot de 24kg !!!!!!


Nl ne livre que la Belgique, le grand duché de Luxembourg et les Pays-bas.
Energetic pour une prochaine fois si les nutritive sont bien tolérées, au moins cher c'était sur le .de je crois, voir le be !




> Hello bonjour,
> 
> J'ai regardé en travers un certain nombre de pages mais j'avoue être un peu découragée ...
> Je suis convaincue qu'un certain nombre d'entre vous ont de la  compétence et de l'expèrience aussi je préfère être sur ce forum que sur  "doctissimo" ou conseils véto!!
> J'ai 2 chats et un petit chiens (adopté de La Réunion en aout dernier) 18mois.
> C'est un chien inépuisable très joueur mais aussi très calme et cool si  pas d'activités, Depuis 3 jours ne mange plus vomit et fait des selles  avec du sang car estomac irrité, excluons corps étranger et maladies  connues (pas de fièvre, pas d'abattement même si un peu ralentie) Bref à  la diète et pansements et antispasmidique et remise en route nourriture  ce week end...
> Voilà là est mon souci : Quelle nourriture ? 
> Elle fait habituellement 5,2 KG maxi (en ce moment 4,8kg), sur Rescue post de Lulu : petite chienne de 3 kg croisée coton
> 
> ...


1) Les marques que vous citez sont exclusivement vendues sur internet ? 

Oui, en animalerie/jardinerie/certains magasins soit disant  "spécialisés", tu ne trouveras absolument rien de bien, sauf quelques  très très très rares exceptions (et dans une seule animalerie à ma  connaissance), et au prix fort !

2) Y a t'il des conditionnements style 3 ou 5 kg ?

Oui selon les marques, généralement entre 2.5 (voir 1.5) et 5 kgs,  voir jusqu'à 7 kgs, après c'est 11.5/12 kgs minimumum, forcément au prix  cher vu que petit conditionnement, mettre tout le monde au même régime  serait bien mieux pour faire des économies, même si un jeune et un  sénior, on peut très bien trouver un compromis pour chacun (sauf  pathologie particulière)


3) Peut' on en trouver en jardineries, ou boutiques spécialisées ?

Non, ou dans quelques très rares boutiques spécilisées, mais autant  prendre sur le net, c'est bien moins cher, sans se casser le dos, et  beaucoup plus rapide !

4) Que me conseillez vous pour mettre fin aux croquettes basiques "ultima" ou marque "Carref.ur ?

Une des nombreuses marques dont on a déjà parlé, dont la liste  principale est page 198 (premier post), tu y trouveras aussi plien  d'autres infos.
En résumé des marques comme Maxima, Nutrivet  Instinct, Orijen, Acana, Platinum, Natyka, DLG, et d'autres... sont de  très bons produits, reste à trouver celui qui conviendra le mieux à ton  budget, tes attentes, et surtout à ton chien.

5) Peut'on rajouter une fois/semaine comme conseillé en Barf des flocons d'avoine...?

Je ne sais pas, apporter plus de fibres pourquoi pas, faut voir l'intérêt, si constipation oui pour augmenter le bol alimentaire oui !

6) Peut' on compléter avec viande ...crue ou cuite?

Crue de préférence, oui mais plutôt séparemenent, genre un "repas" barf/ration ménagère la matin, et croq le soir ou vice-versa.

Je pense que si les croquettes sont bien équilibrées il n'y a peut être pas lieu de complémenter?

Normalement non , faire plaisir pourquoi pas, complémenter avec de  l'huile de saumon sauvage par exemple pour l'appétence/oméga3 pourquoi  pas.

7) Faut 'il de temps en temps alterner ou mélanger des croquettes (d'une  bonne marque) si l'une contient de la viande et l'autre du poisson par  ex ?

Pas forcément, si ton chien aime oui, alterner pour varier  les plaisirs c'est toujours sympa, tu peux aussi choisir une gamme gibier de temps en temps  si il aime (orijen red, nutrivet red farmer etc...)




> Pas le courage de parcourir les ...315 pages qui  précèdent où se trouvent peut être la réponse à mon problème
> mon "problème",c'est :
> Samsara malinoise 15 mois ,que j'ai recueillie abandonnée dans les bois  cet été ,hyperactive, et maigre "à souhait" et même depuis qu'elle est  stérilisée.Elle fait d'après mon véto une allergie au gluten et autre  amidon,car ces selles sont tjrs très molles voir avec des épisodes de  grosses diarrhées qui ne calment pas son entrain mais la font ressembler  à squeletor.Très  gourmande ,folle de pain sec(pas bon pour elle) qu'elle vole  régulièrement aux chevaux et folle aussi de l'orge aplatie des mm  chevaux bref pas bien non plus mais ça ,j'arrive à gérer
> Je ne peux pas, par manque de temps et de place(stockage des matières  premières),préparer son alimentation moi même.Je la nourris de  croquettes achetées sur zooplus de la marque bosch life § care ,c'est  plutôt mieux depuis.Mais comme vous avez l'air expertes en la matière,  que pourriez vous me conseiller celles qui respecteraient au mieux  l'état de santé de mon chien et aussi ...mon budget car la petite  "merveille" n'est pas seule à la maison(2 autres toutous dont un pti'  vieux qui a déjà des croquettes spéciales sénior,4 chats ,2 chevaux) et  un salaire unique pour assumé au mieux tout ce petit monde et ma  personne qui veut bien se contenter des ...restes ...de budget merci de  vos conseils éclairés
> Et par la même occas,si vous avez aussi des avis sur certains  compléments qui pourraient améliorer ses petits soucis,je suis  preneuse


Tout dépend de ton budget, une alimentation  correcte à bons prix qui pourrait convenir à tout le monde ça serait par  exemple Natyka, sinon le mieux serait aussi peut-être de trouver une  alternative sans céréales justement faible en glucides, Maxima serait  surement un bon choix en rapport qualité/prix (environ 52/sac en en  prenant 2 soit 28 kgs)

Pour te conseiller éventuellement des compléments faudrait savoir ce que tu cherches, des problèmes articulaires ? autres ?

----------


## joloclo

> tu pourra la prochaine commande lui prendre la gamme agneau, tu réduis un peu la quantité de croquettes et tu lui ajoutes des haricots verts !! ça marche bien, après il faut voir combien il a a perdre... tu peux demander à pomku !


Il a des haricots presque tous les jours,il n'a plus que 2 ou 3 kgs à perdre,il a grossi à cause de son hypothyroidie qui est à présent traitée,je pensais aux séniors car il a environ 6 ans,mais je peux effectivement prendre celles à l'agneau,en ce moment il a A.G et Acana light and fit,mais tjs pbs de selles molles avec Acana,donc je veux passer à autre chose dès qu'il aura maigri.

----------


## mofo

> Il a des haricots presque tous les jours,il n'a plus que 2 ou 3 kgs à perdre,il a grossi à cause de son hypothyroidie qui est à présent traitée,je pensais aux séniors car il a environ 6 ans,mais je peux effectivement prendre celles à l'agneau,en ce moment il a A.G et Acana light and fit,mais tjs pbs de selles molles avec Acana,donc je veux passer à autre chose dès qu'il aura maigri.


s'il a 2kg a perdre tu peux le faire progressivement, mon chien aussi devait perdre 1k 1kg5 je lui donne gosbi agneau depuis 3 mois environ ou 4 je ne sais plus il a perdu 300 g il pèse 8.3kg et je lui donne 80 g par jour en 2 repas.  les selles sont vraiment nickelles, moi je lui donne uniquement les croqu je n'ajoute pas d'haricots et ça va bien comme cela.
pour séniors c 'est que du marketing, je donne platinium à mon labrador qui aussi une hypothyroidie, mais lui n'a pas grossi, il a bizarrement maigri, il fait 29.5kg contre environ 35 avant, c'est très bien pour ses articulations, et donc je lui donne platinium agneau et ça lui convient très bien, il a 14 ans donc tu vois c'est bien un  sénior !!

----------


## armance

Merci à vous et à YenZ : impressionnant !!!! ::  :: 

Mes 2 autres compagnons sont des chats : 
1 chatte de 1 an trouvée il y a 2 mois en bas résidence : boulémique hystérique voleuse une calamité jamais rassasiée qui mange en 10 seconde chrono
1 chatte calicivirus, constipée chronique de 11 ans qui n'a plus ques crocs et quelques dents de devant mais en forme (flatazor et fibre response RC contre la constipation)
J'irai voir du côté des chats pour elles

Il me reste à me décider !
merci

----------


## pomku

Eh beh YenZ, quand tu passes ici, tu ne fais pas les choses à moitié ! 
Tes tartines le matin ? Tu rêves debout  !  What else  ? Tu veux p-être que je m'occupe de ta et aussi de tes ? ::  ok je :: 
Bref, sinon, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que Pillow était ce matin à 12,2 kg soit quasiment 2 kg de perdu depuis mi-octobre !   ::  Pillow is a king !  :Smile:  ::

----------


## mapoupette

Bonjour,

je vous explique mon problème, je suis à la recherche d'une croquette naturelle, pas trop élevée en  protéines (moins de 30%), sans trop de céréales et d'une taille assez  grosse. Je possède des Terreneuve.

J'ai essayé, acana, amikinos, maxima, gosbi, et actuellement je suis au Canine Caviar.

Elles leur conviennent bien sauf qu'elles sont minuscules et ils les aspirent et leur haleine est pourrie.

Avez-vous des suggestions? merci de votre aide

----------


## monconfetti

Alors mes mes petits nus sont au deuxième sac de maxima grain free ( 3 kg  bien sûr ), les selles sont nickels , petites crottes bien sèches , par contre j'ai l'impression qu'ils se grattent un peu plus (peut-être qu'une impression , à suivre ) . Après la fifille commencent à tourner un peu autour de sa gamelle, soit c'est la taille ou alors elles ne les aiment plus trop !

Je voudrais signaler pour les personnes qui habitent dans 66 ou le 11 qu'il y a un revendeur des croquettes gosbi exclusive qui livre à domicile et qui est beaucoup moins cher  ( les seniors 45 euros et les agneaux 48 euros ) !

----------


## YenZ

> Merci à vous et à YenZ : impressionnant !!!!
> 
> Mes 2 autres compagnons sont des chats : 
> 1 chatte de 1 an trouvée il y a 2 mois en bas résidence : boulémique  hystérique voleuse une calamité jamais rassasiée qui mange en 10 seconde  chrono
> 1 chatte calicivirus, constipée chronique de 11 ans qui n'a plus ques  crocs et quelques dents de devant mais en forme (flatazor et fibre  response RC contre la constipation)
> J'irai voir du côté des chats pour elles
> 
> Il me reste à me décider !
> merci


Celle qui est boulimique je te conseille Nutrivet Instinct (fish ou poulet) =) zooplus
+ tu peux combiner à un pipolino ou gamelle spécifique afin de réduire la cadence d'engloutissement !

Pour l'autre pourquoi pas ça ? http://www.natyka.com/articles/fitmi...-de-poils.html

Le mieux est d'avoir un bon taux de fibres afin de faciliter l'évacuation, mais ya surement bien mieux que RC spécial fibres !





> Eh beh YenZ, quand tu passes ici, tu ne fais pas les choses à moitié ! 
> .Tes tartines le matin ? Tu rêves debout  !  What else  ? Tu veux p-être que je m'occupe de ta… et aussi de tes… ? ok je
> Bref, sinon, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que Pillow était ce matin à  12,2 kg soit quasiment 2 kg de perdu depuis mi-octobre !   Pillow is a king !


Bah tu me connais je sais pas faire à moitié c'est mon bug de naissance !
Bah  ouais mes tartines le matin bah quoi ? C'est quoi ces meufs qui ne  savent plus faire à manger et qui ne préparent plus le petit dej'/repas  de leurs chéris ?  ::  :: 
Ok je ...  :: 

Pour le reste j'ai ce qu'il faut à la maison, même si je sais que je parle à une experte !
bisoute Pillow pour moi, plus que 400 grs et il aura le droit de kiffer plus souvent les friandises et l'huile de saumon  :: 





> Bonjour,
> 
> je vous explique mon problème, je suis à la recherche d'une croquette  naturelle, pas trop élevée en  protéines (moins de 30%), sans trop de  céréales et d'une taille assez  grosse. Je possède des Terreneuve.
> 
> J'ai essayé, acana, amikinos, maxima, gosbi, et actuellement je suis au Canine Caviar.
> 
> Elles leur conviennent bien sauf qu'elles sont minuscules et ils les aspirent et leur haleine est pourrie.
> 
> Avez-vous des suggestions? merci de votre aide


Tu  cherches une croquette pas trop petite et pourtant tout ce que tu as  testé ou presque est petit, en tout cas Acana, Gosbi et Canine caviar,  et Acana et Maxima, sont largement au-dessus de 30% de prot (33/34 et 38/40)

Le  mieux pour des gros chiens est un rapport ca/P proche de 1, y'avait  Purizon qui était pas trop mal mais environ 40% de prot (sur zooplus),  et Farrado qui est pas mal du tout et qui correspond à ce que tu  cherches (sur farrado et dogpawstore), mais par contre c'est assez cher,  surtout avec des terreneuves ! (faut vori par très gros lots auprès de  l'importateur).

De mémoire sinon tu as DLG (original pas passion)  qui est bien aussi, 26/18, ratio 1.2 je crois, que du riz brun, et pas  trop cher, avec ou sans céréales (gamme passion sans céréales,tarifs  différents), j'ai pas tout épluché mais c'est ce qu'il me vient en tête  comme ça !

Tu as aussi Platinum ou Natyka en semi-humide, mais  les ratio sont plus élevés je crois, bref tu as l'embarras du choix en  comparant les bons produits cités précédemment.


monconfetti : ton revendeur fait-il des expéditions sur toute la france ?
Et comment le contacter pour connaitre ses tarifs ??

Ça se peut que la taille lui pose problème vu la taille des "adulte", essaie de casser et de voir si elle chipote toujours !

----------


## mapoupette

> Tu  cherches une croquette pas trop petite et pourtant tout ce que tu as  testé ou presque est petit, en tout cas Acana, Gosbi et Canine caviar,  et Acana et Maxima, sont largement au-dessus de 30% de prot (33/34 et 38/40)
> 
> Le  mieux pour des gros chiens est un rapport ca/P proche de 1, y'avait  Purizon qui était pas trop mal mais environ 40% de prot (sur zooplus),  et Farrado qui est pas mal du tout et qui correspond à ce que tu  cherches (sur farrado et dogpawstore), mais par contre c'est assez cher,  surtout avec des terreneuves ! (faut vori par très gros lots auprès de  l'importateur).
> 
> De mémoire sinon tu as DLG (original pas passion)  qui est bien aussi, 26/18, ratio 1.2 je crois, que du riz brun, et pas  trop cher, avec ou sans céréales (gamme passion sans céréales,tarifs  différents), j'ai pas tout épluché mais c'est ce qu'il me vient en tête  comme ça !
> 
> Tu as aussi Platinum ou Natyka en semi-humide, mais  les ratio sont plus élevés je crois, bref tu as l'embarras du choix en  comparant les bons produits cités précédemment.
> 
> 
> ...



Par rapport au Canine elles sont grosses, pour te donner une idée de leur petitesse, elles sont pas plus grosse qu'un ongle du petit doigt chez une femme! Imagines un peu dans la gueule d'un chien de plus de 60 kg

Toutes celles que j'ai cité et que j'ai essayé ne convenait pas. Les platinum restent trop élevés en prix compte tenu des quantités à donner. 
Les DLG sont de quelles tailles? j'avais déjà envoyé un mail on ne m'a jamais répondu.

Je connais pas les Farrado j'ai envoyé un mail

----------


## YenZ

Les DLG font à peu près la même taille que les Acana, tu peux les appeler en direct, c'est une femme la gérante qui est sympa mais j'ai oublié son prénom, tu auras une réponse immédiate (le site est dcs78.fr)
Pour les farrado contacte dogpawstore ou dogpowstore sur rescue, c'est lui qui gère le site le moins cher sur ce produit ! (et il sera content d'avoir une proprio de terreneuves, mais farrado reste un produit cher, même si c'est très bien !)

Il te reste aussi Natyka à bons prix, 47€/sac de 14.4 kgs si tu en prends 10, faut vori si tu peux avoir encore de meilleurs tarifs en les contactant, même si sur le papier farrado est mieux, et DLG à peu près équivalent (natyka est semi-humide, les taux sont donc un peu plus élevés que ceux indiqués car il faut ramener sur matière sèche !), regarde aussi la liste page 198 et une marque qui n'y est pas indiquée et toute nouvelle, atavik !

----------


## mapoupette

Pour les Farrado j'ai envoyé sur le site .fr, je vais contacter directement dogpowstore, je suis éleveur amateur aussi. 

Les acana ils ne les gobaient pas. je vous montrerais les canine pour vous rendre compte.

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos, ça fait plus d'un an que je galère avec ces croquettes, j'aimerais bien leur trouver quelques chose de bien et y rester!

----------


## mapoupette

voilà la taille des canine

----------


## YenZ

Ah ouais c'est vraiment petit, je crois même que c'est le plus petit qu'on ait vu ici jusqu'à présent (en croquettes adultes), à peu près la même taille que les nutram grain free.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hh mais je vais aller voir, pour mes chats, du coup. C'est celles qui sont sur NCLN ?

edit - bon j'ai rien dit, protéines 25 et 27 ><

----------


## armance

Au secours !!  :: 

J' ai donné du foie de volaille à tout ce petit monde (un petit peu aux chats + croquettes et +une demi aile poulet +quinoa lentille au chien) 
L'hystérique me retourne l'appartement et tout le monde se remet de ces merveilles...Mais je ne vais pas tenir à donner du Barf ou cru au chien avec croquettes aux autres, dont celle qui n'a pas de dents...!
Donc tout le monde aux croquettes!!
Reste à savoir lesquelles vont aller : je vais commander ...
merci YenZ

----------


## YenZ

> Hh mais je vais aller voir, pour mes chats, du coup. C'est celles qui sont sur NCLN ?
> 
> edit - bon j'ai rien dit, protéines 25 et 27 ><


Tu parles de quelle marque la ?  :: 




> Au secours !! 
> 
> J' ai donné du foie de volaille à tout ce petit monde (un petit peu aux chats + croquettes et +une demi aile poulet +quinoa lentille au chien) 
> L'hystérique me retourne l'appartement et tout le monde se remet de ces merveilles...Mais je ne vais pas tenir à donner du Barf ou cru au chien avec croquettes aux autres, dont celle qui n'a pas de dents...!
> Donc tout le monde aux croquettes!!
> Reste à savoir lesquelles vont aller : je vais commander ...
> merci YenZ


De rien de tout façon faudra bien que tu testes pour savoir ce qui va ou pas, mais ce sera difficile de trouver quelque chose qui convient parfaitement à tout le monde, sauf si ils ne sont pas compliqués et qu'ils digèrent facilement dans l'ensemble.

----------


## armance

Pour la chatte calicivirus et constipée j'ai galéré des années et le dernier venu fibres de RC "fibre response" a été très efficace puis trop donc suis passée à Flatazor  (qui puent) et je combine les 2 car à nouveau constipée
Ce que tu me propose chez Natica est spécial boules de poils ce qui n'est pas le problème de la chatte mais je vais essayer mais je suis surprise de voir la composition qui contient céréales mais betterave etc...
Maintenant vais voir pour mon hystérique ...

----------


## mapoupette

> Ah ouais c'est vraiment petit, je crois même que c'est le plus petit qu'on ait vu ici jusqu'à présent (en croquettes adultes), à peu près la même taille que les nutram grain free.


toutes les gammes sont comme ça, c'est vraiment dommage.

----------


## lealouboy

Merci YenZ  ::  je n'ai pas osé les nutrivet energitic car Djobi a une activité normale ( en moyenne 2 h de balade en forêt par jour).
C'est pourquoi je me suis dirigée sur le nutritive ( et non sensitive comme noté plus haut).
Je peux quand même donner des energetic ?

----------


## armance

question : Pipolino et gamelle spécifique ...? Ça veut dire quoi ?

----------


## mapoupette

> Les DLG font à peu près la même taille que les Acana, tu peux les appeler en direct, c'est une femme la gérante qui est sympa mais j'ai oublié son prénom, tu auras une réponse immédiate (le site est dcs78.fr)
> Pour les farrado contacte dogpawstore ou dogpowstore sur rescue, c'est lui qui gère le site le moins cher sur ce produit ! (et il sera content d'avoir une proprio de terreneuves, mais farrado reste un produit cher, même si c'est très bien !)
> 
> Il te reste aussi Natyka à bons prix, 47/sac de 14.4 kgs si tu en prends 10, faut vori si tu peux avoir encore de meilleurs tarifs en les contactant, même si sur le papier farrado est mieux, et DLG à peu près équivalent (natyka est semi-humide, les taux sont donc un peu plus élevés que ceux indiqués car il faut ramener sur matière sèche !), regarde aussi la liste page 198 et une marque qui n'y est pas indiquée et toute nouvelle, atavik !


je ne trouve pas dogpawstore sur le forum.

----------


## YenZ

> Pour la chatte calicivirus et constipée j'ai galéré des années et le dernier venu fibres de RC "fibre response" a été très efficace puis trop donc suis passée à Flatazor  (qui puent) et je combine les 2 car à nouveau constipée
> Ce que tu me propose chez Natica est spécial boules de poils ce qui n'est pas le problème de la chatte mais je vais essayer mais je suis surprise de voir la composition qui contient céréales mais betterave etc...
> Maintenant vais voir pour mon hystérique ...


Certes c'est vrai il y a la présence de maïs ce qui n'est pas top, le riz c'est déjà moins grave, et la betterave aussi même si ce n'est pas le meilleur apport de fibre, mais j'ai pensé à ça par rapport à son problème de constipation, boule de poils c'est juste marketing, en fait le but est d'augmenter les fibres, ce que fait cette croquette (5,5 ou 6,5 %), mais surement pas autant que la gamme RC spéciale pour ce problème (11,7%), si tu as vraiment galérer à trouver le bon produit c'est risqué de changer.




> Merci YenZ  je n'ai pas osé les nutrivet energitic car Djobi a une activité normale ( en moyenne 2 h de balade en forêt par jour).
> C'est pourquoi je me suis dirigée sur le nutritive ( et non sensitive comme noté plus haut).
> Je peux quand même donner des energetic ?


Du moment qu'elle aime, supporte, et que ça ne la fait pas grossir particulièrement alors pas de soucis, enfin du moment que sa maladie n'est pas en contradiction avec une certaine alimentation, mais si le seul critère "c'est peu de glucides" ou "protéines de qualité" alors ça fera l'affaire  :Smile:  (sinon une autre gamme moins riche ira aussi)
Surtout que cette variété contient 17,5% de glucides, imbattable ! (22,5% de glucides pour la gamme "nutritive", 5% d'écart au niveau du gras justement)





> question : Pipolino et gamelle spécifique ...? Ça veut dire quoi ?


Google  :: 
Pipolino : http://www.pipolino.eu/ ou ICI
Gamelle spécifiquement conçue pour ralentir la cadence d'engloutissement !




> je ne trouve pas dogpawstore sur le forum.


Me suis trompé c'était "dogpaw" ici =) http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/dogpaw-78507/

Et le site http://dogpawstore.fr/

----------


## mofo

coucou yenz !! t'es de retour ??? comment vont tes loulous ??

----------


## lealouboy

Ok merci beaucoup YenZ  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

Retour de NCLN suite à ma demande concernant les Gosbi mini en sacs de 7 ou 8 kg :
_"Cette référence n'existe pas chez le fabricant (sac de 7 kg ) , nous lui transmettons votre idée !"_
Bon, je crains que ce ne soit un coup d'épée dans l'eau…

----------


## mapoupette

Je me souviens avoir vu une liste de toutes les croquettes avec ou sans céréales sur votre post lors de mes recherches sur google, pas moyen de remettre la main dessus quelqu'un se souvient de la page?

----------


## YenZ

> coucou yenz !! t'es de retour ??? comment vont tes loulous ??


Coucou Mofo  :: 
Tu m'avais même pas vu alors que j'ai posté plusieurs message hier, et oui de retour suite au mail de consultation privée demandée par pomku, ici tout le monde va bien, Faya est stabilisée au niveau de l'incontinence et mange ses Natyka sans problèmes, Dixy fait toujours la patte en l'air mais ça va se finir chez l'ostéo je pense, surtout que pomku a une bonne adresse pour moi  :Smile: 
Et toi comment vont les monstres ? De ce que j'ai suivi ça a l'air d'aller, papy Mofo a encore la pêche et Krusty fait toujours autant le couillon  :: 




> Ok merci beaucoup YenZ


De rien tiens nous au courant de l'évolution de sa maladie, et si l'alimentation lui convient bien, sinon c'est pas ce qui manque.




> Retour de NCLN suite à ma demande concernant les Gosbi mini en sacs de 7 ou 8 kg :
> _"Cette référence n'existe pas chez le fabricant (sac de 7 kg ) , nous lui transmettons votre idée !"_
> Bon, je crains que ce ne soit un coup d'épée dans l'eau…


On sait jamais, si tout le monde demande la même chose on peut espérer que NCLN mette un peu la pression au fabricant, surtout qu'il est importateur exclusif.




> Je me souviens avoir vu une liste de toutes les croquettes avec ou sans céréales sur votre post lors de mes recherches sur google, pas moyen de remettre la main dessus quelqu'un se souvient de la page?


Page 198 premier post !

----------


## mapoupette

Merci!!!

----------


## mofo

> Coucou Mofo 
> Tu m'avais même pas vu alors que j'ai posté plusieurs message hier, et oui de retour suite au mail de consultation privée demandée par pomku, ici tout le monde va bien, Faya est stabilisée au niveau de l'incontinence et mange ses Natyka sans problèmes, Dixy fait toujours la patte en l'air mais ça va se finir chez l'ostéo je pense, surtout que pomku a une bonne adresse pour moi 
> Et toi comment vont les monstres ? De ce que j'ai suivi ça a l'air d'aller, papy Mofo a encore la pêche et Krusty fait toujours autant le couillon


si si j'ai vu que tu avais fait une thèse  :: 
fonce chez l'ostéo surtout si tu as une bonne adresse, ne laisse pas trainer, plus tôt c'est pris mieux c'est !!

krusty a la forme, par contre mofo c'est pas top depuis une semaine il a mal a ses gambettes de derrières, et en plus on dirait qu'il n'a plus de force sur les pattes arrières, pourtant quand je l'emmène à sa courte promenade il marche assez bien, ça fait une semaine que je lui donne le metacam mais rien n'y fait j'ai rdv mercredi chez le véto, je sais qu'elle pourra pas faire de miracle mais peut être lui donner un traitement qui fera mieux effet, enfin j'espère !

----------


## Loupiotte21

YenZ, c'est un peu hors sujet, mais comment as tu fais pour stabiliser l'incontinence ? C'est du à l'âge ou à une stérilisation ? Merci !

----------


## Taysa

> On sait jamais, si tout le monde demande la même chose on peut espérer que NCLN mette un peu la pression au fabricant, surtout qu'il est importateur exclusif.


NCLN n'est plus depuis un moment importateur exclusif. Je suis allez demander pour vous et il s'avere que non Gosbi ne fera pas de sac de 6-8kg simplement car financierement ce ne sera pas le prix d'un sac de 15 diviser en deux donc pas assez de clients au final pour lancer une gamme complete.

----------


## pomku

Merci de t'être renseignée Taysa :: 
Bon ben, on n'a plus qu'à fabriquer nos petits sacs nous-mêmes, en partant d'un sac de 15 kg!

----------


## lealouboy

j'ai reçu les nutrivet  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

Alors t'as goûté ? Elles sont bonnes ? :: 
 ok je  ::

----------


## lealouboy

j'espère qu'elles sont bonnes car il y en a 24 kilos  :: 

 ::

----------


## Taysa

Comment t'as pu avoir 24kg alors que la promo c'est des sacs de 14kg ^^

----------


## Poska

C'est fini la promo des 12+2  ::

----------


## Taysa

Bah encore hier elle y etait

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je me disais bien j'etais pas folle quand meme ^^ 

: http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hundefutter_trockenfutter/nutrivet/325068

a 49.90€ imbattable ! 
Et voici un code de 3% sur le .de = 3PRDE

----------


## YenZ

> si si j'ai vu que tu avais fait une thèse 
> fonce chez l'ostéo surtout si tu as une bonne adresse, ne laisse pas trainer, plus tôt c'est pris mieux c'est !!
> 
> krusty a la forme, par contre mofo c'est pas top depuis une semaine il a mal a ses gambettes de derrières, et en plus on dirait qu'il n'a plus de force sur les pattes arrières, pourtant quand je l'emmène à sa courte promenade il marche assez bien, ça fait une semaine que je lui donne le metacam mais rien n'y fait j'ai rdv mercredi chez le véto, je sais qu'elle pourra pas faire de miracle mais peut être lui donner un traitement qui fera mieux effet, enfin j'espère !


Il se fait plus tout jeune le pépère, j'espère pour lui que la véto pourra lui donner quelque chose pour le soulager et l'aider, et sinon avec l'énergéticienne tu y vs toujours ? Ya vraiment de l'effet ?
Si il marche bien et sans problèmes, c'est pas juste au moment de se lever qu'il a du mal ?




> YenZ, c'est un peu hors sujet, mais comment as tu fais pour stabiliser l'incontinence ? C'est du à l'âge ou à une stérilisation ? Merci !


Elle est toute jeune, 2 ans et demi, et incontinente 1 an après la stérilisation, donc depuis environ 6 mois ou un peu plus, stabilisée avec traitement, Propalin (en gouttes), très efficace mais elle avait les effets secondaires et ne mangeait plus rien (y compris la bouffe maison), et paraît-il mauvais pour le cœur, du coup elle est sous incurin (1/2 cachet/jour pour 6 kgs) et pour l'instant ça se passe bien, même si ça me saoule vraiment de devoir la laisser sous traitement à vie, surtout vu son âge !

Du coup je cherche comment faire pour essayer de ne le faire qu'un jour sur 2 ou 3, ou changer de traitement, afin de ne pas non plus sous médication non stop, faut juste que je trouve le bon dosage qu'elle supporte sans pour autant redevenir incontinente.





> NCLN n'est plus depuis un moment importateur exclusif. Je suis allez demander pour vous et il s'avere que non Gosbi ne fera pas de sac de 6-8kg simplement car financierement ce ne sera pas le prix d'un sac de 15 diviser en deux donc pas assez de clients au final pour lancer une gamme complete.


Ah bon ? Pourtant c'est encore ce que Mr Faure m'avait dit ya pas si longtemps, enfin 2 ou 3 mois peut-être .
Maintenant qui est l'importateur alors ? Il y a en plusieurs ?




> Comment t'as pu avoir 24kg alors que la promo c'est des sacs de 14kg ^^


Elle parlait peut-être juste des packs moins chers par 2 sacs de 12 kgs  ::

----------


## Taysa

Bah meme en prenant le pack de 2X12 c'est plus cher que 2x14  :Smile:  

100€ les 28kg -3% ca vaut le coup  ::  

oui il y a plusieurs importateurs pour le gosbi. Il n'a plus l'exclusivitee.

----------


## YenZ

Ouais c'est clair que c'est plus avantageux par 28  :Smile: 

A tout hasard connais-tu le nom des autres sites qui importent le Exclusive of Gosbi ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

YenZ, quelle galère cette incontinence ...
Ma chienne a 4 ans et demi, bientôt 5 ans, incontinente plusieurs mois après sa stérilisation.
J'ai commencé par l'incurin, ça n'a pas marché (enfin au début mais pas sur le long terme). Ensuite je ne lui ai plus rien donné mais au bout d'un moment c'est plus possible ni pour nous ni pour elle. Donc j'ai essayé le Propalin il y a quelques semaines, une demi heure après la première prise : elle haletait comme quand elle rentre de 2h de ballade, super excitée, elle n'a pas pu se poser pour dormir de tout l'aprem. J'ai aussi laissé tombé car même si ça a été super efficace pour les pipis je veux pas que ça lui bousille le cœur.
Et donc là j'essaye tout : homéopathie, guérisseuse (alors que je n'y crois pas du tout), teinture mère ... Bref, j'espère que pour la tienne l'incurin va fonctionner et que tu vas pouvoir rester aux doses minimes car comme tu dis traitement à vie ça saoule ...
J'arrête le HS, surtout que j'ai déjà créé un post pour ça  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Bah YenZ je pensais tu me connaissais un peu et la question ne se posait meme pas tellement la reponse etait evidente, l'autre importateur majoritaire est LCDC  ::  

Pour l'incurin yenz essaye de modifier la prise, par exemple je donnais 1cp par jour a taysa bah j'ai tenter une fois tous les deux jours et bah ca marche tout aussi bien !

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai pris 2 x 12 sur z+.de  ::  j'ai payé 87€90...

----------


## Taysa

Oui ca fais 94.80€ les 28kg c'est moins cher 0.30cts au kg d'ecart quand meme  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En comptant juste le code 3% que je te donne ci dessus donc si t'as un plan perso c'est encore moins que ce que j'annonce la  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Toi ca te fais du 3.66€ le kg contre 3.39€  ::

----------


## Taysa

Punaise j'ai du mal a calculer ce matin, quelqu'un pour me dire le dosage pour acana fit & light pour une chienne de 35kg svp ? Mon veto me dis que 270 c'est pas assez mais elle a des friandises a cote (1 oreille de gruik min / jour)

----------


## winterfell

ah les croquettes.... quelle galère! D'un côté on veut donner le meilleur et de l'autre il faut juguler avec les goûts et tolérance de nos loups. 
J'ai trois chien, deux de 11/15 kg et gros rototo de 53kg.
Avant j'étais au luposan ,  pensant donner de "bonnes croquettes" car sans céréales. J'ai vite déchanté quand j' me suis un plus renseignée, notamment grâce à vous.
Je suis donc passé au Acana senior, pas un grand succès, surtout au niveau gastrique chez Byron mon gros.
J'ai ensuite testé les Nutrivet dietetic and care, pareil, des crottes sous formes de bouses, des pets de la mort qui tue.
Là nous sommes au Gosbi depuis maintenant 2 ou 3 mois, celles à l'agneau. Plus de souci niveau digestif mais une prise de poids et un poil et une peau vraiment pas au top.
Je continue donc mes recherches. 
J'hésite entre Profine lamb and potatoes, mais le maïs ne me plait pas trop, les acana senior ou light, les platinium agneau et riz ou refaire une tentative du sans céréales avec Origen senior.
Je regarde un peu, fait des comparaisons, mais je ne trouve pas les rations recommandées pour le profine.
Vous les auriez?

----------


## Taysa

Profine c'est moyen comparer aux autres marques que tu cites n'empeche. 
Orijen senior tres bien mais tres cher ! J'en etais totalement satisfaite mais le prix outch
acana light plus que satisfaite pour l'une de mes chiennes

----------


## winterfell

oui c'est clair quand regardant les prix, profine est le plus bas mais aussi niveau compo il y a ce maïs qui ne me plait pas trop.
Platinium est encore plus cher qu'Orijen il me semble, au prix au kilo (pour deux sacs, donc un mois de bouffe chez moi) orijen 4.78 et platinium 5; A savoir ensuite si le prix est justifié ou pas.
Pour ta chienne Taysa, est ce qu'elle a aussi l'estomac fragile ou d'autres soucis qui ne se sont pas augmentés avec les acana?

----------


## Taysa

J'en entendais que du mal d'acana, et je trouvais rien pour ganja qui convienne soit elle se grattait a sang soit gonflait comme une barrique soit n'en voulait pas ! Acana fit & light j'en suis 100% satisfaite et je n'en changerais pas  :Smile:  au debut par contre c'etait une horreur pet + dhiarree j'allais meme arreter tellement c'etait horrible et du jour au lendemain niquel de chez niquel en tout point ! La elle reste sur fit & light pendant 2ans et apres le senior a ses 7ans car elle est lourde et les chondos me plaisent dans la compo senior

----------


## winterfell

ok,merci, je pense que mon choix est fait, en espérant que ce coup ci soit la bonne!

----------


## Taysa

Par contre d'apres mon fournisseur les doses sont vraiment inferieures a gosbi par exemple !

----------


## winterfell

tu veux dire qu'on en donne moins? j'avais noté ça pour mes deux types de poids de chien 11/15 kg et 53 kg pour le gros
Acana light145
380

gosbi 250
560

----------


## lofred

bonjour ,
je donne des croquettes hills J/D a mon polilu type berger australien de 10 ans en pleine forme ( a 7 ans il a eu des soucis de boiterie suite a detrartrage !! ( je pense qu' il a du etre coince sur la table d 'operation ) anti inflamatoire , radio ( debut d' arthrose ) osteo changement de croquettes en J/D et nickel en quelques mois plus jamais il ne se coince !!  par contre je commence en avoir marre de voir le prix des croquettes augmenter et là 85 euros les 12 kg !! est ce qu' il y  aurait une marque dans le meme style qui fait du J/D ? merci de votre aide

----------


## winterfell

ah oui 85 12 kg ça douille! quelle est la spécificité des J/D?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bon déjà pour baisser un peu la note, tu les as à 69.99 sur petmeds
mais la compo.... viande en 5ème position... 
et si tu donnais des bonnes croquettes au niveau compo en supplémentant en chondroïtine et glucosamine?

----------


## lofred

merci de t' as repeone 
les J/D agissent sur le systeme articulaire ! c'est des croquettes derniere generation ( dixit la véto) le chien est trés actif et vraiment en super forme ! ( je l' ai fait detartrer mais beaucoup moins qu' avant avec des proplan ) poil nickel .... les complements je ne connais pas ! apres mettre quoi comme croquettes de bonne qualité ? parceque chez les chats j' ai tournee et cherche tout les 100 % viande ou avec du ficus et autre plantes  ... ben au final tout le monde en reviens ! comme il a 10 ans j' ai peur de trop le perturber ! mais comme tu dis 85 euros c'est abusé dans le fond !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

virbac c'est bon ?????

----------


## Taysa

Je suis nulle en dosage je suis desolee mais pas moi qui pourrais t'aider :| 
je sais juste qu'acana etant plus riche tu en donnes beaucoup moins

----------


## lealouboy

> merci de t' as repeone 
> les J/D agissent sur le systeme articulaire ! c'est des croquettes derniere generation ( dixit la véto) le chien est trés actif et vraiment en super forme ! ( je l' ai fait detartrer mais beaucoup moins qu' avant avec des proplan ) poil nickel .... les complements je ne connais pas ! apres mettre quoi comme croquettes de bonne qualité ? parceque chez les chats j' ai tournee et cherche tout les 100 % viande ou avec du ficus et autre plantes ... ben au final tout le monde en reviens ! comme il a 10 ans j' ai peur de trop le perturber ! mais comme tu dis 85 euros c'est abusé dans le fond !!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> virbac c'est bon ?????


une bonne alternative aux sans céréale c'est Exclusive of Gosbi que tu peux trouver chez "nourrir comme la nature" à environ 55€ le 15 kg.
C'est ce que je donne à mon chien de 5 ans atteint de MICI (problème intestinaux) et j'en suis ravie  ::

----------


## joloclo

Des avis pour LupoNatural ? Mieux ? Moins bien que Gosbi ? 
Pas beaucoup de gens du 06 je pense mais à tout hasard je signale quand même un revendeur de DLG ds la région de GRASSE(06)

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pas bon du tout, mes chiens partaient en diarrhée infernale avec LUPONATURAL et on très vite cessé de vouloir les manger.

Pour couper la diarrhée invincible (çà c'était arrêté avec PURIZON et c'était reparti une horreur et aucun pb de santé autre, analyses, examens etc etc) je l'ai ai mis au REDDY (sur ZOOPLUS), plus de diarrhée et au bout du sac plus de selles du tout pour mes deux vieux diarrhéiques, constipation totale (mon troisième chien qui n'avait pas de pb avant faisait moins mais faisait quand même, excusez les détails). Comme j'avais acheté deux sacs j'ai panaché avec le reste de mon PURIZON et impec, aucun pb.

J'en ai recommandé je vais repanacher en en mettant un tiers au lieu de 50 % avec des BOSH, ma marque d"'avant la cata, pas une question de prix mais une question d'appétence.

PROFINE ils aimaient, avaient des selles molles, et surtout pétaient horriblement.

REDDY est sur le ZOOPLUS.DE à 49 euros les 15 KG. A base de riz et de viande de canard.

----------


## didou752

Bonjour c'est moi qui revient. Bon Pin'up est aux orijen classique adulte, elle les supporte très bien et les adore. Le hic c'est qu'on vient de lui trouver un début d'insuffisance rénale.C'est vraiment le début donc elle ne passera pas tout de suite aux rénales, par contre il faudrait que j'arrive à trouver des croquettes moins protéinées sur le long terme. C'est également fini pour tout ce qui est nonos et autres friandises auxquelles elle avait droit assez fréquemment. 
Est ce que vous en connaissez des très pauvres en protéines? (ce serait pour l'agility, et puis pour lui faire plaisir de temps en temps). 
Merci
ps: j'avoue que je n'ai pas tout relu, ça a peut être déjà été évoqué et je m'en excuse d'avance si c'est le cas)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Même en insuffisance rénale, l'alimentation doit toujours contenir un minimum de protéines : pour des croquettes sèches, pas en dessous de 25%. Sinon, le chien est en carence, et ça rajoute un problème grave à son insuffisance rénale. Ce qui est important, c'est que les protéines soient d'excellente qualité, d'excellente valeur biologique, et apportent le moins de phosphore possible. Le blanc d'oeuf est idéal.

----------


## didou752

Merci Muzaregne. Je me demande si il ne sera pas plus simple de la passer en rations ménagères sur le long terme. Les orijen et leurs 38% de proteines et 1,3% de phosphore risquent de se révéler trop riche.
 Ce sera en plus meilleur au gout pour elle que des croquettes pleines de céréales pour IRC (Le véto m'a dit qu'elles étaient pas appétentes du tout)
Par contre le plus dur ça va être les nonos et les friandises. Elle en est dingue et ça me fait mal au coeur de l'en priver  ::

----------


## Poska

Ma chienne IRC a les mêmes friandises que les autres, foie séché, bouts de jambon, croqs purizon... donc je ne peux pas t'aider sur ce point. J'avais pensé à supprimer tout ça, mais la bouffe c'est sacré pour ma mémère, donc tant pis, je préfère lui faire plaisir.
Par contre elle est aux croqs rénales en alimentation principale, qu'elle mange très bien, surtout avec de l'huile de saumon par dessus.
Elle a de la ration ménagère régulièrement mais c'est compliqué pour l'instant niveau organisation (plus de frigo ni de congel...), j'espère pouvoir la passer au 100% ménager d'ici quelques mois. Je pense aussi que c'est l'idéal avec ce genre de pathologie.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu peux envisager de lui cuisiner des friandises adaptées aussi. Du genre des biscuits tapioca - blanc d'oeuf ... hmmm bon d'accord ça risque d'être pas terrible  ::  , faudrait rajouter quelque chose de bien goûtu. Ca doit se trouver sur le net en fouillant un peu.

Hah et des fruits !

----------


## joloclo

[QUOTE=didou752;1615577]Merci Muzaregne. Je me demande si il ne sera pas plus simple de la passer en rations ménagères sur le long terme. Les orijen et leurs 38% de proteines et 1,3% de phosphore risquent de se révéler trop riche.
Ce sera en plus meilleur au gout pour elle que des croquettes pleines de céréales pour IRC (Le véto m'a dit qu'elles étaient pas appétentes du tout) Il existe plusieurs livres "je cuisine pour mon chien" peut-être y a t-il des recettes  de friandises pour pour loulou en IRC ,ou peut-être aussi sur "cuisine à crocs" c'est un véto nutritionniste qui prépare les rations(payantes)tu peux poser la question on ne sait jamais.

----------


## didou752

Merci les filles, je vais regarder tout ça de près.

----------


## didou752

Cuisine à crocs c'est exactement ce que je recherche, mais le véto ne vend des menus que pour les chiens en bonne santé. Si il y a un souci il faut que ce soit mon véto qui s'inscrive et fasse la demande  :: . Je vais aller voir sur le topic du barf si certains ont des idées de menus adaptés. 
@Poska: je pense aussi au vu de la compo des rénales que la meilleure solution c'est la ration ménagère. Elle n'a pas encore 5 ans ma nénette, donc j'ai pas envie comme le souligne Muzaregne qu'elle se retrouve carencée par des croquettes où pour certaines il n'y a même pas de viande.

----------


## Poska

Pour éviter les carences elle a du blanc d'oeuf cuit à quasiment chaque gamelle  :: 
Mais oui elle a 11 ans ma mémère, donc je vois moins sur le long terme que toi malheureusement.

----------


## Taysa

YenZzzzzzzz a l'aide mdr ! 

J'ai besoin de toi pour etayer mon argument mdr ! 

Un mec me soutient que maxima est une pure arnaque et ne vaut pas mieux que mastery car equivalent en taux de viandes fraiches. En fait je lui dis que mastery c'est un aliment pour poules car 60% de viandes fraiches donc apres cuisson reste 28% et lui me dis bah c'est mieux que maxima qui en a 50% avant extrusion blabla 

aide moi stp parceque la il me saoule XD venir dire que mastery c'est le top c'est bon quoi

----------


## MuzaRègne

*MAXIMA :

Ingrédients* :
viande fraiche de poulet et de dinde (au minimum 50% avant extrusion), viandes déshydratées, tapioca, poissons déshydratés (anchois, chinchards et maquereaux), graisse de volaille, fécule de pomme de terre, oeuf, huile de poisson , hydrolysat de poulet, levure de bière , caroube, agrumes , pomme, pulpe de betterave, luzerne , fructo oligo saccharides, levures , chlorure de potassium, algues de mer, glucosamine et chondroitine, extraits végétaux et plantes aromatiques.
*
Analyse* : Protéines 38 %, Lipides 18%, fibres  3.5%, cendres 8.5%, humidité 8%

===================================
*
MASTERY ADULTE PERFORMANCE :
**
Ingrédients* : Viandes* déshydratées, maïs, graisses animales, blé, graines de soja cuites, pulpe de betterave, protéines de maïs, graines de lin, son de blé, fructo-oligosaccharides, chondroïtine sulfate (200 mg/kg) et minéraux.
*
Analyse* : Protéines 29 %, Lipides 22%, fibres 2.2%, cendres 7.5%, humidité 8%


===================================


Il est con ton gusse ! Viande fraîche en 1° chez maxima, certes, mais viandes déshydratées en 2° = DEVANT la première source d'amidon (le tapioca). Il y a de toutes façons davantage de viandes déshydratées que de tapioca.
Si ça ne suffisait pas à sa comprenette, on peut comparer les sources de protéines (que j'ai notées en rouge) et les % de glucides digestibles : 

Maxima : au total 38% de protéines, quasiment toutes d'origine animale. L'ingrédient végétal principale source d'amidon est très pauvre en protéines (tapioca sec = 0.19% de protéines), la farine de p de terre en contient davantage (6%) mais se trouve plus loin sur la liste d'ingrédients.
L'aliment contient donc 38% de protéines en très grande majorité d'origine animale. Il contient 24% de glucides digestibles (principalement amidon).

Mastery : au total 29% de protéines, apportées par la viande, les graines de soja, les protéines de maïs. Plus, les deux céréales utilisées en contiennent aussi (farine de maïs 6.9%, farine de blé 13%)
L'aliment contient donc 29% de protéines dont une proportion non négligeable est d'origine végétale. Il contient 31.3% de glucides digestibles (principalement amidon).

----------


## Taysa

Cool muzaregne ! Un grand merci !

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ, quelle galère cette incontinence ...
> Ma chienne a 4 ans et demi, bientôt 5 ans, incontinente plusieurs mois après sa stérilisation.
> J'ai commencé par l'incurin, ça n'a pas marché (enfin au début mais pas  sur le long terme). Ensuite je ne lui ai plus rien donné mais au bout  d'un moment c'est plus possible ni pour nous ni pour elle. Donc j'ai  essayé le Propalin il y a quelques semaines, une demi heure après la  première prise : elle haletait comme quand elle rentre de 2h de ballade,  super excitée, elle n'a pas pu se poser pour dormir de tout l'aprem.  J'ai aussi laissé tombé car même si ça a été super efficace pour les  pipis je veux pas que ça lui bousille le cœur.
> Et donc là j'essaye tout : homéopathie, guérisseuse (alors que je n'y  crois pas du tout), teinture mère ... Bref, j'espère que pour la tienne  l'incurin va fonctionner et que tu vas pouvoir rester aux doses minimes  car comme tu dis traitement à vie ça saoule ...
> J'arrête le HS, surtout que j'ai déjà créé un post pour ça


C'est  clair je te fais pas dire comment c'est galère, perso elle gère bien  avec 1/2 cachet alors ça va, mais j'aimerais encore lui baisser les  doses mais j'ai peur que ça revienne, surtout que j'avais essayé  d'arrêter quelques jours et que ça avait fini par revenir...
Si je  trouve un autre traitement qui semble efficace je te ferai partager  l'info, car entre le Propalin mauvais pour le cœur et effets  secondaires, et l'incurin peut-être un peu moins efficace et avec quand  même un prix assez prohibitif (ça va quand on a un petit chien), j'aimerais bien trouver une autre solution, si possible avec peu ou pas d'aide médicamenteuse.




> Bah YenZ je pensais tu me connaissais un peu et la  question ne se posait meme pas tellement la reponse etait evidente,  l'autre importateur majoritaire est LCDC  
> 
> Pour l'incurin yenz essaye de modifier la prise, par exemple je  donnais 1cp par jour a taysa bah j'ai tenter une fois tous les deux  jours et bah ca marche tout aussi bien !


J'avoue je n'ai pas pensé que LCDC ferait importateur, je pensais  vraiment qu'ils ne faisaient que distribuer les produits de NCLN mais  sans jouer de rôle direct  :: 

Pour l'incurin c'est déjà ce que  j'ai fait, je suis passé de 1 cachet à 1/2, et maintenant je vais  essayer 1/2 1 jour sur 2 pour commencer mais tout dépend du stade de  l'incontinence chez chaque chienne, mais le vrai problème de  l'incontinence est que si elle est vraiment importante, la chienne doit  être constamment sous traitement, par exemple les effets du Propalin  durent 12h, donc obligé de préférence de donner le repas en 2 fois avec  traitement à chaque repas...




> Punaise j'ai du mal a calculer ce matin, quelqu'un  pour me dire le dosage pour acana fit & light pour une chienne de  35kg svp ? Mon veto me dis que 270 c'est pas assez mais elle a des  friandises a cote (1 oreille de gruik min / jour)


Généralement  environ 350 pour un poids de forme de 35 kgs (peut faire un poil moins +  haricots) si besoin de maigrir et avec une alimentation adapté comme  acna light, mais faut se fier aussi aux donnés du fabricant, l'énergie  métabolisable, et à l'animal





> ah les croquettes.... quelle galère! D'un côté  on veut donner le meilleur et de l'autre il faut juguler avec les goûts  et tolérance de nos loups. 
> J'ai trois chien, deux de 11/15 kg et gros rototo de 53kg.
> Avant j'étais au luposan ,  pensant donner de "bonnes croquettes" car  sans céréales. J'ai vite déchanté quand j' me suis un plus renseignée,  notamment grâce à vous.
> Je suis donc passé au Acana senior, pas un grand succès, surtout au niveau gastrique chez Byron mon gros.
> J'ai ensuite testé les Nutrivet dietetic and care, pareil, des crottes sous formes de bouses, des pets de la mort qui tue.
> Là nous sommes au Gosbi depuis maintenant 2 ou 3 mois, celles à  l'agneau. Plus de souci niveau digestif mais une prise de poids et un  poil et une peau vraiment pas au top.
> Je continue donc mes recherches. 
> J'hésite entre Profine lamb and potatoes, mais le maïs ne me plait pas  trop, les acana senior ou light, les platinium agneau et riz ou refaire  une tentative du sans céréales avec Origen senior.
> Je regarde un peu, fait des comparaisons, mais je ne trouve pas les rations recommandées pour le profine.
> Vous les auriez?


Elles sont sur les paquets de Profine,  mais généralement environ 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme du chien en  moyenne, parfois un peu moins si très gros chien, ou au contraire plus  si petit chien.

Origen/Acana et Platinum seront plus chers et de  bonne qualité, mais risques de ruptures sur Orijen/Acana sauf en  jonglant entre les sites.
Profine est bien en-dessous, mais rapport  qualité/prix correct, tu as dans le même style que Platinum un aliment  qui s'appelle Natyka, très correct et à bons prix par plusieurs sacs !




> tu veux dire qu'on en donne moins? j'avais  noté ça pour mes deux types de poids de chien 11/15 kg et 53 kg pour le  gros
> Acana light145
> 380
> 
> gosbi 250
> 560


145  pour un chien d'environ 13 kgs ok, mais 380 ça me semble quand même  très light pour un chien de 53 kgs, surtout que l'EM doit être plus  faible, je dirais plutôt à peu près 450.
Par contre Gosbi ça me  semble énorme, 250 gr pour un chien de 13 kgs c'est beaucoup sauf si ils  se dépense énormément, idem pour les 560 grs même si ça semble moins  énorme.




> bonjour ,
> je donne des croquettes hills J/D a mon polilu type berger australien de  10 ans en pleine forme ( a 7 ans il a eu des soucis de boiterie suite a  detrartrage !! ( je pense qu' il a du etre coince sur la table d  'operation ) anti inflamatoire , radio ( debut d' arthrose ) osteo  changement de croquettes en J/D et nickel en quelques mois plus jamais  il ne se coince !!  par contre je commence en avoir marre de voir le  prix des croquettes augmenter et là 85 euros les 12 kg !! est ce qu' il y   aurait une marque dans le meme style qui fait du J/D ? merci de votre  aide


Les croquettes médicalisées de ce type me semble un  peu inutiles vu leur compo, un ou plusieurs compléments articulaires  combinés à de l'huile de saumon par exemple feront très bien l'affaire,  et couteront bien moins chers au final !




> Des avis pour LupoNatural ? Mieux ? Moins bien que Gosbi ? 
> Pas beaucoup de gens du 06 je pense mais à tout hasard je signale quand  même un revendeur de DLG ds la région de GRASSE(06)


Compo pas trop mal mais taux bien trop faibles, résultats mitigés, sur le papier je préfère gosbi.




> Bonjour c'est moi qui revient. Bon Pin'up est  aux orijen classique adulte, elle les supporte très bien et les adore.  Le hic c'est qu'on vient de lui trouver un début d'insuffisance  rénale.C'est vraiment le début donc elle ne passera pas tout de suite  aux rénales, par contre il faudrait que j'arrive à trouver des  croquettes moins protéinées sur le long terme. C'est également fini pour  tout ce qui est nonos et autres friandises auxquelles elle avait droit  assez fréquemment. 
> Est ce que vous en connaissez des très pauvres en protéines? (ce serait  pour l'agility, et puis pour lui faire plaisir de temps en temps). 
> Merci
> ps: j'avoue que je n'ai pas tout relu, ça a peut être déjà été évoqué et je m'en excuse d'avance si c'est le cas)


Le  mieux serait la ration ménagère, car en croquettes soit tu prendras du  médicalisé qui coute 3 bras et avec compo de merde, soit de la bonne  croquette mais qui ne sera pas forcément adaptée à sa pathologie et tu  devras donc bidouiller, au final si tu peux te le permettre autant faire  "maison".

Pour les friandises tu as une liste page 198 premier  post, mais en vrac celles de Platinum (click bits et fits sticks) ou de  Gosbi (les gosbits poulet ou agneau) feront très bien l'affaire !




> Merci Muzaregne. Je me demande si il ne sera pas  plus simple de la passer en rations ménagères sur le long terme. Les  orijen et leurs 38% de proteines et 1,3% de phosphore risquent de se  révéler trop riche.
>  Ce sera en plus meilleur au gout pour elle que des croquettes pleines  de céréales pour IRC (Le véto m'a dit qu'elles étaient pas appétentes du  tout)
> Par contre le plus dur ça va être les nonos et les friandises. Elle en est dingue et ça me fait mal au coeur de l'en priver


Vu  les taux de minéraux dans orijen c'est clair que ce n'est pas la  meilleure alternative, même si la qualité des protéines est là !




> YenZzzzzzzz a l'aide mdr ! 
> 
> J'ai besoin de toi pour etayer mon argument mdr ! 
> 
> Un mec me soutient que maxima est une pure arnaque et ne vaut pas mieux  que mastery car equivalent en taux de viandes fraiches. En fait je lui  dis que mastery c'est un aliment pour poules car 60% de viandes fraiches  donc apres cuisson reste 28% et lui me dis bah c'est mieux que maxima  qui en a 50% avant extrusion blabla 
> 
> aide moi stp parceque la il me saoule XD venir dire que mastery c'est le top c'est bon quoi


Bah suffit de lire les compos, Mastery = céréales en masse = aliment pour poules
Et Cotecnica le contraire, mais bon si il sait pas lire une compo je ne vois pas pourquoi essayer de lui prouver le contraire...

Sinon pour le reste Muzarègne a très bien résumé  :Smile:

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui surtout n'hésite pas à partager l'info  :Smile:  !
Pour l'instant elle est en traitement avec la guérisseuse mais bon...

----------


## Poupoune 73

@didou752 : de mémoire les taste of the wild saumon et agneau avaient un taux de prot à 25% et leur compo est très bonne
mais je n'ai pas toutes les données en main donc je ne sais pas si ma réponse est pertinente

----------


## YenZ

> @didou752 : de mémoire les taste of the wild saumon et agneau avaient un taux de prot à 25% et leur compo est très bonne
> mais je n'ai pas toutes les données en main donc je ne sais pas si ma réponse est pertinente


saumon etSouthwest Canyon (au gibier bientôt en France) ont 1.9 de ca pour 1.1 de P, pas élevé en phosphore mais un peu trop pour un chien irc quand même et bcp de calcium.
La gamme agneau (sierra) c'est 1.6/1

----------


## Fahn

J'ai un gros soucis avec les Nutrivet Energetic & Nutritional.
J'ai commandé un nouveau sac le 15/02. Croquettes reçues quelques jours plus tard, sac ouvert le 23/02.
Aujourd'hui, grosse surprise, toutes les croquettes du dessus étaient moisies!!! Oui, moisies, avec des petits poils blancs et verts!
Je garde les croquettes dans ma buanderie, comme toujours, la pièce est sèche, pas humide du tout. Le sac est fermé grâce à la fermeture hermétique, après chaque ouverture.
Le sac de Nutritive & Health, ouvert quelques jours plus tôt, stocké dans la même pièce et refermé de la même manière, n'a rien, pas de moisi.
La date de péremption du sac est en janvier 2014, donc elles ne sont pas périmées.
Me voilà donc à jeter 5 kilos de croquettes...

Que puis-je faire?
Ecrire chez Zooplus? Chez Nutrivet?

----------


## didou752

Merci YenZ et Yeti et Poupoune pour vos avis. Je vais effectivement passer sur une ration ménagère, je peux le gérer assez facilement (gros congélo) et ce sera bien plus appétent pour elle.
Je retiens les platinum et les gosbi pour en faire des friandises  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Que puis-je faire?
> Ecrire chez Zooplus? Chez Nutrivet?


Les deux ! A priori si acheté chez zoo+ c'est à eux de te rembourser, mais il faut être sûr que l'info remonte jusqu'au fabricant.

----------


## Fahn

Ils rembourseraient comme ça?
Ou mieux vaut que j'envoie des photos tout de même?
J'imagine que si je prends le code barre du sac aussi, ils savent vérifier que c'est bien le sac que j'ai acheté il y a même pas un mois?

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai un gros soucis avec les Nutrivet Energetic & Nutritional.
> J'ai commandé un nouveau sac le 15/02. Croquettes reçues quelques jours plus tard, sac ouvert le 23/02.
> Aujourd'hui, grosse surprise, toutes les croquettes du dessus étaient moisies!!! Oui, moisies, avec des petits poils blancs et verts!
> Je garde les croquettes dans ma buanderie, comme toujours, la pièce est sèche, pas humide du tout. Le sac est fermé grâce à la fermeture hermétique, après chaque ouverture.
> Le sac de Nutritive & Health, ouvert quelques jours plus tôt, stocké dans la même pièce et refermé de la même manière, n'a rien, pas de moisi.
> La date de péremption du sac est en janvier 2014, donc elles ne sont pas périmées.
> Me voilà donc à jeter 5 kilos de croquettes...
> 
> Que puis-je faire?
> Ecrire chez Zooplus? Chez Nutrivet?





> Ils rembourseraient comme ça?
> Ou mieux vaut que j'envoie des photos tout de même?
> J'imagine que si je prends le code barre du sac aussi, ils savent vérifier que c'est bien le sac que j'ai acheté il y a même pas un mois?


Contacte zooplus, ils te donneront la marche à suivre mais normalement c'est à eux de rembourser ! (photos à l'appui au pire avec code barre)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Normalement si tu envoies des photos, que tu expliques (mêmes conditions de conservation qu'une autre sac, au bout de combien de temps ....) ils devraient quand même reconnaître le problème. Par contre garde les croquettes, peut être que chez Nutrivet ça les intéressera pour analyse (enfin ça devrait, s'ils sont sérieux ....).

----------


## Fahn

Je vais prendre des photos et envoyer tout ça chez Zooplus et Nutrivet, merci  ::

----------


## Taysa

> Bah suffit de lire les compos, Mastery = céréales en masse = aliment pour poulesEt Cotecnica le contraire, mais bon si il sait pas lire une compo je ne vois pas pourquoi essayer de lui prouver le contraire...


Ma demande plus haute mastery contre maxima ca vient quand meme suite a un debat avec un fournisseur de croquettes ^^ oui il m'a vendu du reve pour le coup pourtant il est pas novice quoi le mec 


pour ce qui est de ganja du coup etant seule elle a sa gamelle a volontee maintenant comme ca elle se gere et pour le moment elle mange pas de toute maniere

----------


## Hellgrine

j'ai un petit animé sur les croquettes qui pourrait plaire à certaines qui sont paumé ! 

http://www.amikinos.fr/cat5,lire-les-etiquettes-9.html

----------


## Mathildev

Bonjour à tous!
J'essaye de mettre le nez depuis peu dans la nutrition canine... je viens de tomber sur ce post, j'ai essayé d'en lire des parties, mais je vous avoue par avance que je n'ai pas pu lire les 322 pages... Je souhaiterai proposer à ma chienne une alimentation idéale, donc si certains d'entre vous pouviez me donner leur avis...

Ma chienne est de type "chien courant" (genre croisée beagle / braque), 17kg, 10 mois. Activité physique normale pour un chien de son âge, ballades très régulières, pas d'activité sportive en particulier. Pour l'instant elle est aux croquettes "specific medium breed". Elle a un beau poil, la forme, mais cela dit elle fait pas mal de crottes... relativement puantes. Elle exprime beaucoup de comportements coprophages aussi, mais pas envers ses propres excréments, et c'est un chien de chasse... alors ça n'a peut-être rien à voir avec son alimentation. Enfin bref, quand je vois la liste des ingrédients de ses croquettes, ça donne ça:
_Ingrédients :
Blé, farine de poisson,  graisses animales, protéines de maïs, riz, protéines de porc hydrolysées, levures, sels minéraux, oeuf, fructo-oligo-saccharides (FOS), vitamines et  oligo-éléments, méthionine, huile de tournesol, L-Carnitine.  Antioxygènes : BHA, BHT, gallate propyle. Sans colorant ni arôme de  synthèse._
L'analyse en % est visible ici: http://www.dechra-us.com/files/dechr...heets_cxdm.pdf

... du coup, si j'ai bien retenu une chose de ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est que le chien est un carnivore et qu'une alimentation composée principalement de céréales semble abbérant .

Je me demandais donc si je devais effectivement passer à autre chose? J'entends beaucoup parler des nutrivet, mais quand je vois des croquettes composées d'autant de viande, comme celles-ci (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/290040), et que par ailleurs j'ai en tête le classique ratio 1/3 viande, 1/3 légumes, 1/3 riz ou pâtes... et bien je suis perdu! Des conseils, même d'ordre général, pour m'aiguiller? Merci par avance  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

le 1/3, 1/3, 1/3 c'est has been d'après muzarègne on est plutôt sur 50% de viande crue 25%riz très cuit, 25% de légumes mixés. 
p198 de ce topic yenz a listé les marques de très bonne qualité comprenant à minima 50% de viande sur le produit fini, et muzarègne a fait un doc résumant ce qu'il faut regarder (la compo, mais aussi les taux)

de mon expérience strictement personelle ma chienne était bien plus belle avec les taste of the wild qu'avec la ration ménagère, même à 50% de viande (de cheval). du coup je suis passée au barf: le tartre a sauté et elle fait des micros cacas
pour ma dernière adoptée de 6 ans j'ai commencé par les nutrivet instinct dietetic&care j'en ai été très satisfaite (un petit caca par jour pour une ration de 200g, mais je pense qu'au vu de son passé son métabolisme est ultra performant et fait peu de déchets)

ce qui ressort d'une alimentation de meilleure qualité: plus de flatulences, moins de selles, prise de muscle, poil plus doux et plus brillant

----------


## Fahn

Mes croquettes en photos  ::

----------


## Fahn

Suite de mes aventures des croquettes moisies.
Zooplus me rembourse les 5 kilos inutilisables (si j'avais su, j'aurais dit qu'il s'agissait de l'entièreté du sac  :: ), et Nutrivet m'envoie un nouveau sac gratuit  ::

----------


## Fahn

Avant, je donnais toujours de la pâtée aux chiens une fois par semaine, ou je leur préparais une ration ménagère, toujours le WE.
Au final, ça leur file la coulante, donc j'ai arrêté.
Ils ont chaque jour leurs croquettes, rien de plus, sauf s'ils sont malades et ont besoin de médocs, je les glisse dans un peu de pâtée (et je distribue aux autres aussi, sinon vlà la catastrophe  :: ).

Je pense que tu risques plus de lui donner la diarrhée qu'autre chose...

En tout cas, je me suis bien abstenue de dire à Nutrivet que Zoo+ me remboursait, et à Zoo+ que Nutrivet m'envoyait un nouveau sac, faut pas croire hein  ::

----------


## Mathildev

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses Yéti et Poupoune et YenZ (dont le message a été effacé suite au bug, à priori... mais qui est resté dans mes mails! Chouette!). Je pense que je vais effectivement changé de croquettes, et je vais explorer toute vos pistes pour me décider. En plus, il faut que je m'y mette pour mes chats aussi! J'ai du pain sur la planche :P

----------


## Hellgrine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiWv7...&feature=share Une petite vidéo montrant comment sont pratiqué les tests sur les animaux pour les marques Iams et Eukanuba. 

(_Je profite pour vous demandez à tous de bien vouloir signer l'initiative citoyenne contre la vivisection car se sont les même chiens de laboratoire... l'initiative demande 55 500 signatures en France et un million à travers toute l'Europe pour faire une loi qui permettra d'abolir la vivisection, il faut donc que la France s'implique VRAIMENT à fond !!!_ https://ec.europa.eu/citizens-initia...entLanguage=fr _ il faut vous munir d'une pièce d'identité car votre numéro vous sera demandé, pas d'inquiétude la page est sécurisé, c'est simplement pour "voter" qu'une seule fois et certifier votre appartenance à l'Europe et être majeur !_  )

----------


## Mathildev

Une amie me recommande les croquettes de la marque suédoise "husse", pour lesquelles il existe un revendeur tout près de Tours. Je suis allée faire un tour sur leur site, et beaucoup de croquettes, bien qu'à base de viande, contiennent du froment (donc blé si je ne me trompe pas). Cependant, j'ai remarqué la gamme "sans gluten", et ça le tombe sur celles-là. 
*Composition:
*_ Poulet, foie de volaille, pomme de terre, maïs, graisse de volaille,  huile de saumon, pommes séchées, levure de bière, tomates, extrait de  yucca schidigera (80 mg/kg), minéraux, oligosaccharidesmannanes (150  mg/kg), fructooligosaccharides (100 mg/kg).

_*Constituants analytiques :*_ Protéines 26,0%, teneur en matières grasses 16,0%, cendres brutes 6,5%, cellulose brute 2,5%, calcium 1,4%, phosphore 1,0%.

_*Additifs:*_Additifs nutritionnels : vitamine A 15000 UI/kg, vitamine D3 1950  UI/kg, vitamine E 500 mg/kg, cuivre 18,8 mg/kg, manganèse 36 mg/kg, zinc  107 mg/kg, sélénium 0,2 mg/kg, biotine 0,6 mg/kg._
_Antioxygènes : vitamine E et tocophérols naturels.
_
Vous en pensez quoi? On m'a également dit que le taux de cendre était important (plus il y en aurait, et mieux ça serait), mais je n'ai rien lu dessus dans cette discussion pour l'instant (mais je n'ai pas encore tout lu... c'est en cours!  :Big Grin:  Donc vous pouvez m'envoyer péter si vous voulez  :Big Grin: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon l'édition de message ne marche pas... je voulais ajouter que ce qui me paraissait bien dans ces croquettes c'est l'absence de blé du coup, et de la viande en 1ers ingrédients. Mais je ne me rends pas encore compte si l'apport protéique (en %) est suffisant.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Sans gluten ?? Y'a du maïs ! De qui ils se moquent  ::  !

----------


## Mathildev

Ben dans le maïs il n'y a pas gluten... par contre je veux bien croire que le maïs soit un problème pour autre chose  ::

----------


## brigitte56

"Le maïs, le riz complet et le millet sont des céréales sans gluten. Le sarrasin, une polygonacée, ainsi que le quinoa et l'amarante, des chénopodiacées, ne contiennent pas non plus de gluten."(wikipédia)

----------


## Fahn

Je préfère voir du blé dans la compo que du maïs...
Puis pour le prix, autant acheter du sans céréales, les bonnes marques ne sont pas plus chères.

----------


## MuzaRègne

http://www.roquette-nutritionanimale...maas-roquette/  (par exemple)

Le gluten de maïs, on le retrouve tel quel comme ingrédient dans certaines croquettes.

----------


## Poupoune 73

de toute façon, le maïs, c'est pour les poules... 
MathildeV réfère-toi à la liste de la p198 y'a suffisamment de marques pour trouver ton bonheur, et y'a un lien vers les docs de muzarègne et mimine avec les composants et les taux à regarder

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oh tiens au passage j'ai trouvé ça :
http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales

Des études récentes menées par The Iams Company se sont attardées à la façon avec laquelle le type de protéines affecte la composition corporelle des chiens adultes et âgés.
Des chiens adultes et âgés ont mangé des aliments contenant des teneurs variées en protéines provenant du poulet et de farine de gluten de maïs, et leur composition corporelle (muscles par rapport aux tissus adipeux) a été analysée. De plus, les teneurs sanguines et musculaires en protéines clés ont été mesurées.
Comparativement aux chiens ayant mangé des nourritures avec des protéines de poulet à 100 %, les chiens ayant reçu une alimentation dont la teneur en poulet était réduite et la teneur en farine de gluten de maïs avaient :

une baisse des tissus musculaires élancés;une augmentation du gras corporel;une baisse des teneurs en protéines sanguines qui sont un marqueur courant pour déterminer un statut nutritionnel élevé.
Ces observations n’étaient pas liées à la teneur protéique de la nourriture (12 ou 28 %), car elles ont été observées dans chacun des quatre groupes.

----------


## Poupoune 73

extra merci! si même eux l'admettent...
tu devrais le mettre aussi sur le forum de l'éducation positive (t'ai vue!)  ::

----------


## brigitte56

il y a le maïs (qui peut être consommé par des personnes allergiques au gluten)et le gluten de maïs .
le problème ici qui a fait réagir c'est de voir qu'il y avait des céréales .
je n'avais pas vu que j'étais chez les" chiens" mais bon c'est comme chez les chats : un seul mot d'ordre :haro sur les céréales. ce n'est qu'une constatation et pas un jugement!!!

----------


## Taysa

La difference est que contrairement aux croquettes chats, ils existent de TRES BONNES marques sans cereales au meme prix voir des fois moins cher que du avec cereales  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Une amie me recommande les croquettes de la marque suédoise "husse", pour lesquelles il existe un revendeur tout près de Tours. Je suis allée faire un tour sur leur site, et beaucoup de croquettes, bien qu'à base de viande, contiennent du froment (donc blé si je ne me trompe pas). Cependant, j'ai remarqué la gamme "sans gluten", et ça le tombe sur celles-là. 
> *Composition:
> *
> 
> _ Poulet, foie de volaille, pomme de terre, maïs, graisse de volaille,  huile de saumon, pommes séchées, levure de bière, tomates, extrait de  yucca schidigera (80 mg/kg), minéraux, oligosaccharidesmannanes (150  mg/kg), fructooligosaccharides (100 mg/kg).
> 
> _*Constituants analytiques :*
> 
> _ Protéines 26,0%, teneur en matières grasses 16,0%, cendres brutes 6,5%, cellulose brute 2,5%, calcium 1,4%, phosphore 1,0%.
> ...


Husse je connais un peu, et surtout des gens qui ne juraient que par ça en terme de compo c'est franchement assez mauvais, certes la gamme sans gluten est moins mauvaise, mais pas de quoi se réjouir loin de là !

L'apport de protéines n'est pas suffisant, même si on recommande au minimum 25% pour un adulte, avoir 30, 35 ou 40 % de protéines de qualité c'est surtout bien mieux !
Quant aux cendres on en a effectivement déjà parlé, ce sont les minéraux non détruits par la combustion de la croquette, plus c'est élevé et plus ça fait travailler les reins, au contraire il n'est pas forcément bon d'en avoir beaucoup, généralement on préfère ne pas aller au-delà de 7/8% (fatalement il y a souvent plus de cendres dans les sans céréales qui contiennent plus de viande, mais ça dépend aussi des os qui contiennent bcp de minéraux)




> il y a le maïs (qui peut être consommé par des personnes allergiques au gluten)et le gluten de maïs .
> le problème ici qui a fait réagir c'est de voir qu'il y avait des céréales .
> je n'avais pas vu que j'étais chez les" chiens" mais bon c'est comme chez les chats : un seul mot d'ordre :haro sur les céréales. ce n'est qu'une constatation et pas un jugement!!!


Comme tu le dis le maïs peut être consommé par des personnes allergiques au gluten, mais pas par des chiens pour qui le maïs n'a aucun intérêt sur le plan nutritionnel.
Effectivement tu as raison, la seule évocation des céréales (en tout cas certaines céréales et selon la quantité) fait bondir ici, mais il y a une bonne raison à cela, elles ne sont en aucun cas indispensables dans une croquette, un peu de riz, brun, complet ou non, pourquoi pas, mais trouver en plus du blé, maïs, gluten, millet, orge, avoine, épeautre, ou autre, protéines végétales et compagnie... non, aucun intérêt ! (ou que du millet, ou que riz + avoine par exemple)

Par contre on a déjà dit à de multiples reprises ici, mais aussi côté chats, que si c'est avoir une croquette sans céréales pour la blinder de patates, pois, fibre de pois, petits pois, pois chiches, ou autre source d'amidon (certes sans le potentiel allergène des céréales), ça n'a aucun intérêt, celui de certains sans céréales est d'avoir de meilleurs taux de viandes, de protéines de qualité, sans conservateurs chimiques et autres, et donc plus en adéquation avec ce que doit manger un chien.
Bref morale de l'histoire un sans céréales oui, mais de qualité, sinon mieux vaut un bon céréales type DLG, platinum, Natyka, Acana céréales, ou autre !

----------


## brigitte56

tout à fait d'accord Yenz !

----------


## lucile67

je pense pareil

----------


## Houitie

Que pensez vous de cette composition?



C'est ce que le véto conseille pour ma chienne, plein de paramètres rentrent en compte puisqu'elle est tres allergique et prend du poids de façon trop importante. 
(2h de balade par jour, jeux de balles, agility, elle mange environ 150 à 180 gr de croquettes par jour (hyppoallergénique au poisson) et continu a prendre du poids, prise de sang faite pour chercher un éventuel probleme mais rien à signaler, elle fait 26kg, a deux ans et son poids de forme est à 23kg)

----------


## Taysa

La compo ? je connais une eleveuse qui donne nutram pour le prix elle est satisfaite.

----------


## YenZ

> Que pensez vous de cette composition?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est ce que le véto conseille pour ma chienne, plein de paramètres rentrent en compte puisqu'elle est tres allergique et prend du poids de façon trop importante. 
> (2h de balade par jour, jeux de balles, agility, elle mange environ 150 à 180 gr de croquettes par jour (hyppoallergénique au poisson) et continu a prendre du poids, prise de sang faite pour chercher un éventuel probleme mais rien à signaler, elle fait 26kg, a deux ans et son poids de forme est à 23kg)


à priori c'est ce produit

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...oids-3-kg.html

Bah disons qu'il y a  quand même bien mieux, car si tu additionnes de la 2ème à 6 ème place de la compo, ce sont beaucoup de protéines végétales et surement au final peu de viande dans la compo, si tu veux vraiment faire maigrir ta chienne, faut pas mal de protéines et peu de gras, ce qui s'en rapprocherait le mieux serait Acana light & fit ! (au moins cher sur miscota ou pets-animalia à vérifier), voir nutrivet dietetic & care (mais 15% de gras)

Par contre c'est très très étonnant qu'elle prenne du poids, car si son poids de forme est de 23 kgs, et vu qu’elle est assez sportive, logiquement elle devrait manger surement au moins 250 grs/jour, surtout vu l'énergie métabolisable des nutram.
Si en plus elle est allergique c'est une raison de plus pour lui donner un aliment de qualité, avec des protéines de qualité et peu de céréales afin de réduire le potentiel allergène (et une alimentation au poisson si le problème vient réellement de la viande), mais ça m'étonnerait que la chienne n'ait pas un problème, parce que 150 à 180 grs pour un chien de 26 kgs (même si pdf à 23) c'est vraiment rien !

----------


## Tisouen

Vous avez contrôler les paramètres pour la thyroïde Houitie ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous avez contrôlé les paramètres pour la thyroïde Houitie ?

----------


## Gretel

Je viens de commander du hills J/D pour une chienne bourrée d'arthrose ... mais le peu que je connais (grâce à ce post) sur l'alimentation me fait croire qu'au niveau composition ce n'est pas terrible ! Qu'est-ce qui est préférable : contiuer à la nourrir avec Purizon + médicaments ou j/ d et  (peut-être quand même médocs ) ? L'ARA 3000 ne lui a rien fait, elle a un complément en gélules actuellement mais aujourd'hui elle ne pouvait plus bouger !

----------


## mapoupette

Moi pour l'arthrose, j'ai jamais donné ces croquettes soient disant traitantes ... Je donne harpagophytum, cosequin(je le prends aux usa bien moins chères) ou alors tu as superflex.

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou tout le monde  :: 

Bon, après une semaine de pets immondes  ::  Djobi supporte bien les nutrivet  :Smile:  Elle les adore en plus  :Smile: 
Les selles sont encore un tout petit peu molles ...

Sinon, j'ai une question : j'ai une amie qui a une chienne de 13 ans, croisée terre neuve, qui débute un diabète (1.21 au lieu de 1.10). D'après le véto (mon véto), l'insulinothérapie ne sera pas nécessaire pour le moment mais il faut réguler l'alimentation.
Isaya passera une journée complète à la clinique pour tester sa glycémie à plusieurs moments de la journée, le rendez vous est déjà pris mais je ne me rappelle plus quand ce sera  :: 
Samedi dernier, la remplaçante du véto a vendu à ma copine, un sac de spécific light (aliment pour poules  :: ) ... Isaya a l'habitude des bonnes choses  ::  Elle a toujours grignoté des croquettes et participé copieusement aux repas de la famille  ::  
C'est une chienne heureuse qui vit 24h sur 24 auprès de ses maîtres puisqu'ils tiennent une ferme équestre et vivent sur place.

Ma copine est déséspérée parce qu'Isaya ne veut pas des spécifics (light de surcroit) et comme on la comprend...

Connaissez vous une marque light, appétente et de bonne composition ?
Quelqu'un s'y connait en alimentation pour chien diabètique ?

----------


## pomku

Peut-être les Acana light & fit ?  Tu veux que je demande à YenZ de passer ?

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ben avec joie  :Smile:  
Si Isaya peut bénéficier des conseils de notre pro de l'alimentation favori  :: 

Comment ça je fayotte  ::

----------


## pomku

Bon, texto envoyé à l'ami YenZ… Y'a plus qu'à attendre le Maître  ::   ::   :: 
 ::  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

justement, su yenz arrive, je m'incruste  :: 
j'ai vu que nourrir comme la nature vendait désormais la marque belcando, ils ont une gamme "grain free" dont le 1e ingrédient est l'amarante, si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne sur ça? je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est une plante quelconque, on s'en fout, c'est pas de la viande.

----------


## joloclo

Sur NCLN je pourrai peut-être commander sur un seul site pour les chats et le chien si vous pensez que mon choix est bon  :: 
Leonardo light pour les minous
Gosbi sénior pour le chien
Pour rappel chats M et F castrés sté en surpoids,chien d'environ 6 ans hypothyroidien,tjs affamé,3 ou 4 kgs de trop 
Ils st actuellement aux Arden Grange.
Bon choix ou pas du tout ?? Merci (par pitié dites oui je n'en peux plus de lire des compos et des analyses lol )

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai commandé des boites belcando single protein au poulet pour mes chiens, ça semble bien comme produit, non ?

Je leur mets une grosse cuillère à soupe de patée dans les croquettes le soir depuis que j'ai lu que le mélange humide/sec réduisait considérablement le risque de retournement d'estomac  ::

----------


## loulouk

ma voisine fait ça aussi systématiquement chaque repas,
croquettes + une cuillère de poulet + 1 cuillère de pâté en boite

----------


## lealouboy

Ben selon une étude dont j'ai perdu le lien, c'est l'une des seules choses qui semblait montrer une incidence sur les retournements d'estomac...
Dans le doute, comme c pas compliqué à faire, je me suis lancée  ::

----------


## Poska

Ma véto m'a conseillé d'humidifier un peu les croquettes, tout simplement.

----------


## lealouboy

De ce que j'avais lu, la patée et les croquettes ne se digérant pas à la même vitesse, ça favorise l'éructation  :: 
C'est con que je ne retrouve pas ce fichu lien parce qu'il avait étudié et référencé beaucoup de cas de figure qui mettaient en évidence que (de mémoire) :
* il y avait autant de chiens nourris au BARF ou croquettes qui faisaient des retournements
* un peu moins en ration ménagère
* ça se passait le plus souvent la nuit
* un pourcentage non négligeable de chiens à jeun le matin
* moins de risque pour les chiens qui faisaient une marche tranquille après le repas 
* les gamelles en hauteur feraient pire que mieux
* le mélange sec+humide réduirait de manière significative le risque

----------


## usalem

Bonsoir,

je m'incruste pour aider l'amie de Lealouboy.
J'ai un vieux loulou diabétique.
Je lui donne du w/d de ills et du adult normal. 
Il est à 150g de w/d et 100 g d'adult 2 fois par jours et je les met à gonffler avec de l'eau.
Les croquettes pour diabétiques ne sont pas du tout appétentes. Il n'y a aucun problème à mélanger avec des croquettes normals.

Bon et petite question pour moi:
J'ai un peu avigué sur le sujet mais je n'ai pas le temps de reprendre tout le post et donc je ne sais pas si cela à déjà était abordé.
Que pensez vous des Profine ??

----------


## Poupoune 73

p198 de ce topic yenz a listé toutes les marques proposant des aliments de qualité, profine y est mais si ton budget te le permet il y a mieux  ::

----------


## usalem

Merci Yéti et Poupoune je vais voir ça de ce pas  :Smile: 
Mon budget ne me permet malheureusement pas de prendre le top. 
J'ai besoin de 130 kg de croquettes par mois. 
Je suis actuellement au RC

----------


## Taysa

Pour une si grosse commande, contacte la compagnie des croquettes de ma part ou viens me voir en mp en me donnant ton budget je te dirais ce qu'il est possible d'avoir comme marque en mieux que profine  ::

----------


## usalem

mp envoyé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Taysa

Pas penser a te demander de quel region tu etais ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

@usalem: profine sera bien mieux que rc (de toute façon on peut difficilement faire pire...)
vois avec nourrir comme la nature sinon ils ont des tarifs pour les gros consommateurs (même "particuliers") le Dr Faure te répondra très rapidement en fonction de ce que tu cherches et de ton budget (mais je ne crois pas qu'ils vendent profine par contre)

----------


## Gretel

Je reviens sur ma question : pour une chienne arthrosique les croquettes j/d sont-elles vraiment efficaces ? elleles trie et mange les origen ... et les croquettes des chats (pour ça elle a su se lever !! )

----------


## Taysa

Ils vendent le profine saumon uniquement. Deja vu avec elle en mp vu le budget NCLN ou LCDC ne proposeront pas mieux et ne chercheront meme pas a le faire d'ailleurs car commande trop petite.

----------


## brigitte56

Gretel: j'ai essayé les croquettes jd avec une chatte qui a de l'arthrose aux pattes.au bout de 8j , le changement était radical.elle ne boitait plus et n'était plus agressive.mais à la longue cela lui a donné des calculs urinaires . pour un chien , je n'ai pas essayé

----------


## rafaela13

> p198 de ce topic yenz a listé toutes les marques proposant des aliments de qualité, profine y est mais si ton budget te le permet il y a mieux


Je pense que j'ai cherché page 168  ::  et du coup j'ai rien trouvé... ceci dit j'ai retrouvé la liste en page 63 :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1...5/page-63.html

Je suis en ration ménagère pour le repas et en RC pour le  goûter (ou petit déj), je dirai que RC compte pour 5% de leur alimentation... 

J'ai compris que RC était très mauvais, surtout à cause du fait que l'ingrédient principal est une céréale (en gros,hein  ::  ). Vous pensez que ça craint pour mes chiens qu'ils mangent ça? sachant que le soir, ils ont la "dose max conseillée" en poulet/dinde.

Je vais essayer de trouver une meilleure marque, le problème est que je viens de faire une commande RC (idem pour le goûter) pour mon futur FA  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Si ça ne représente que 5% de la ration quotidienne, donc pas un gros budget semble t'il, pourquoi s'embêter à donner du RC ?

Sinon, je suis toujours ravie de l'efficacité de NCLN, boites commandées hier à 12h et reçues aujourd'hui à 12h  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Parce qu'avant ils étaient au RC  :Smile:  J'ai changé le 1er janvier (résolution !) donc je vide les stocks car j'en avais beaucoup avec mes 5 nigauds. Je leur donne 2 petites poignées pour tous/jour en gros.
Pour le FA, c'est que c'était en promo et que du coup, ça m'a paru logique qu'il ait son goûter adapté à sa taille  ::

----------


## Gretel

merci Ninouchette, ma Charlotte n'a pas de surpoids mais un lourd passé de chienne de chasse, au chenil, sans doute maltraitée et c'est la première fois que je lui vois une telle crise à hurler quand je la touche ! les croquettes commandées sont déjà arrivées, j'espère qu'elles va les manger sans problème.

----------


## lucile67

bon bah moi adieu les croquettes pour ma sarahnou 12 ans, elle était déjà aux gastro intestinales, et vient suite à un enorme inflammation de l'estomac et des intestins à la ration alimentaire, essai sur 15 jours pour voir si ça lui convient et elle est sous médicaments bien sur, les croquettes hypoallergeniques, elle a boudé de suite, même avec la faim, les pâtés hypo idem, et là avec cette alimentation, elle mange tout avec appétit et pour le moment croisons les doigts, aucune souffrance de l'abdomen.

----------


## mimine

ration alimentaire = ration ménagère ?

Si oui, tu peux remplacer le riz par une céréale sans gluten (millet, sarrasin, quinoa) qui sera plus adaptée pour ta chienne qui a les intestins fragiles  ::

----------


## lucile67

mdr, alors moi des fois voilà j'écris, et je pense à autre chose en même temps, oui bien sur ration ménagère alors là elle est au lapin et pommes de terre, à l'essai sur 15 jours, pour le moment, tout semble bien aller, elle dévore et aucun souci digestif à déplorer. Par contre je garde de côté le millet sarrasin et quinoa au cas ou ça n'irait pas.  Merci à toi  ::

----------


## rafaela13

> ration alimentaire = ration ménagère ?
> 
> Si oui, tu peux remplacer le riz par une céréale sans gluten (millet, sarrasin, quinoa) qui sera plus adaptée pour ta chienne qui a les intestins fragiles


Du coup ça s'applique à moi aussi, je tenterai un des 3 ! surement quinoa mon préféré  :Smile:  Merci pour l'idée

----------


## YenZ

> Je viens de commander du hills J/D pour une  chienne bourrée d'arthrose ... mais le peu que je connais (grâce à ce  post) sur l'alimentation me fait croire qu'au niveau composition ce  n'est pas terrible ! Qu'est-ce qui est préférable : contiuer à la  nourrir avec Purizon + médicaments ou j/ d et  (peut-être quand même  médocs ) ? L'ARA 3000 ne lui a rien fait, elle a un complément en  gélules actuellement mais aujourd'hui elle ne pouvait plus bouger  !


Difficile de te donner un conseil sans connaitre l'état  exact de ta chienne, personnellement je ferais croquettes type purizon  ou autres + médicaments (cosequin, fortiflex, harpagophytum ou autre),  mais si les croquettes j/d la soulagent bien mieux alors autant prendre  les j/d (+ médocs) même si la compo est assez merdique.

Pour augmenter l'appétence tu peux aussi utiliser l'huile de saumon vu qu'à priori elle trie quand elle mange Orijen.




> Ma bobtail a eu des hill s J/D les 2  dernieres annees de sa vie. Je trouvais qu elle etait bien avec. Elle  prenait du metacam tous les jours a la fin.
> 
> Que pensez vous des croquettes bios Nestor bio? Nina a ça et des virbacs mais je les trouve trop riches.


Elles ne sont pas du tout top riches, par contre comme toutes les croquettes "bio" la compo est assez mauvaise.




> Coucou tout le monde 
> 
> Bon, après une semaine de pets immondes  Djobi supporte bien les nutrivet  Elle les adore en plus 
> Les selles sont encore un tout petit peu molles ...
> 
> Sinon, j'ai une question : j'ai une amie qui a une chienne de 13 ans,  croisée terre neuve, qui débute un diabète (1.21 au lieu de 1.10).  D'après le véto (mon véto), l'insulinothérapie ne sera pas nécessaire  pour le moment mais il faut réguler l'alimentation.
> Isaya passera une journée complète à la clinique pour tester sa glycémie  à plusieurs moments de la journée, le rendez vous est déjà pris mais je  ne me rappelle plus quand ce sera 
> Samedi dernier, la remplaçante du véto a vendu à ma copine, un sac de spécific light (aliment pour poules ) ... Isaya a l'habitude des bonnes choses  Elle a toujours grignoté des croquettes et participé copieusement aux repas de la famille  
> C'est une chienne heureuse qui vit 24h sur 24 auprès de ses maîtres puisqu'ils tiennent une ferme équestre et vivent sur place.
> ...


Pour  Isaya Acana light sans hésitations comme le disait ma mamie pomku, bon  taxu de prot et peu de gras ! (sur miscota ou pets animalia au mieux je  crois)

Pour un chien diabétique il faut fractionner sur plusieurs  repas, donner à manger peu de temps après le repas, utilisation de  glucides lents, donc compo avec peu ou pas de sucres rapides, bref en  gros une bonne compo avec un bon taux de prot et pas trop gras, ni  sucré, je te conseille d'en parler avec ton véto une fois que tu auras  fait un choix, sachant que si tu ne sais pas quoi choisir il existe  beaucoup de bons articles sur le sujet sur la toile.




> Peut-être les Acana light & fit ?  Tu veux que je demande à YenZ de passer ?


Pil poil chérie, je sais même pas pourquoi je continue à venir ici, c'est à ton tour de faire le taf !  :: 




> Ah ben avec joie  
> Si Isaya peut bénéficier des conseils de notre pro de l'alimentation favori 
> 
> Comment ça je fayotte





> Bon, texto envoyé à l'ami YenZ… Y'a plus qu'à attendre le Maître


EH oh ça va le gang des fayottes ???  ::   :: 




> justement, su yenz arrive, je m'incruste 
> j'ai vu que nourrir comme la nature vendait désormais la marque  belcando, ils ont une gamme "grain free" dont le 1e ingrédient est  l'amarante, si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne sur ça? je ne sais  pas du tout ce que c'est


Bah Muzarègne a déjà résumé,  mais perso belcando j'suis vraiment pas fan, trop peu riche, et ils  surfent sur l'attrait du sans céréales avec leurs nouvelles gammes grain  free mais qui n'ont rien d'exceptionnel.
Je sais juste que le gamme canard pour chats est pas trop mal sauf au niveau d el'odeur des selles.




> Sur NCLN je pourrai peut-être commander sur un  seul site pour les chats et le chien si vous pensez que mon choix est  bon 
> Leonardo light pour les minous
> Gosbi sénior pour le chien
> Pour rappel chats M et F castrés sté en surpoids,chien d'environ 6 ans hypothyroidien,tjs affamé,3 ou 4 kgs de trop 
> Ils st actuellement aux Arden Grange.
> Bon choix ou pas du tout ?? Merci (par pitié dites oui je n'en peux plus de lire des compos et des analyses lol )


Si surpoids et affamés = plus de protéines et moins de gras, genre Acana light & fit, Nutrivet Dietetetic, etc... 
Pour  les chats tu peux très bien donner acana light & fit + taurine  éventuellement, ou trouver une marque assez protéinée et peu grasse,  voir côté chats !

Tout trouver sur un seul site est pas forcément  évident, faut déjà trouver le produit qui convient à chacun, ensuite si  tu peux tout vommander au même endroit alors c'est ton bon... regarde  sur miscota.fr il y a pas mal de bons choix !




> J'ai commandé des boites belcando single  protein au poulet pour mes chiens, ça semble bien comme produit, non ?
> 
> Je leur mets une grosse cuillère à soupe de patée dans les croquettes le  soir depuis que j'ai lu que le mélange humide/sec réduisait  considérablement le risque de retournement d'estomac


Le  fait de fractionner les repas en 2 ou 3 réduit considérablement les  risques de retournement d'estomac, et aussi ne pas faire faire  d'activité après les repas, particulièrement chez les grandes races !





> Bonsoir,
> 
> je m'incruste pour aider l'amie de Lealouboy.
> J'ai un vieux loulou diabétique.
> Je lui donne du w/d de ills et du adult normal. 
> Il est à 150g de w/d et 100 g d'adult 2 fois par jours et je les met à gonffler avec de l'eau.
> Les croquettes pour diabétiques ne sont pas du tout appétentes. Il n'y a aucun problème à mélanger avec des croquettes normals.
> 
> Bon et petite question pour moi:
> ...


Yéti a tout dit, Profine  c'est moyen mais trop mal par rapport à d'autres, pas très cher, même à  environ 120€/45kgs sur croquettes-profine livraison incluse, ou si tes  moyens le permettent je te conseille plutôt de prendre une palette  entière, car à 130 kgs /mois une palette te ferait 6/7 mois, pour  acheter uen palette entière passe par pets-animalia, ou en direct NID  France, ou encore croquettes-profine, dogs discount...




> Merci Yéti et Poupoune je vais voir ça de ce pas 
> Mon budget ne me permet malheureusement pas de prendre le top. 
> J'ai besoin de 130 kg de croquettes par mois. 
> Je suis actuellement au RC


Ce sera toujours mieux que RC  :: 




> Je pense que j'ai cherché page 168  et du coup j'ai rien trouvé... ceci dit j'ai retrouvé la liste en page 63 :
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1...5/page-63.html
> 
> Je suis en ration ménagère pour le repas et en RC pour le  goûter (ou  petit déj), je dirai que RC compte pour 5% de leur alimentation... 
> 
> J'ai compris que RC était très mauvais, surtout à cause du fait que l'ingrédient principal est une céréale (en gros,hein   ). Vous pensez que ça craint pour mes chiens qu'ils mangent ça? sachant  que le soir, ils ont la "dose max conseillée" en poulet/dinde.
> 
> Je vais essayer de trouver une meilleure marque, le problème est que je  viens de faire une commande RC (idem pour le goûter) pour mon futur FA


SI  tu ne donnes pas grand chose c'est déjà moins problématique, mais il y a  effecvtivement bien mieux et surement moins cher, voir page 198.




> mdr, alors moi des fois voilà j'écris, et je  pense à autre chose en même temps, oui bien sur ration ménagère alors là  elle est au lapin et pommes de terre, à l'essai sur 15 jours, pour le  moment, tout semble bien aller, elle dévore et aucun souci digestif à  déplorer. Par contre je garde de côté le millet sarrasin et quinoa au  cas ou ça n'irait pas.  Merci à toi


La  pomme de terre c'est très bien, mais attention quand même, comme le riz  elle doit être très très cuite, car sinon elle est potentiellement  nocive pour le chien.

----------


## lealouboy

Merci beaucoup YenZ  :Smile:  
Oui je fractionne en 2 repas déjà  :Smile: 
Je vais voir les acanas light alors pour Isaya (je lui fais un petit tableau recap et comparatif de ce que j'ai trouvé déjà  :Smile:  )

Bonne journée  :Smile:

----------


## joloclo

Oh non Yenz ne me dit pas que Gosbi  c'est pas bien par pitié je croyais avoir fait un bon choix lol Oui il a eu Acana et comme la première fois que je les avais essayé:selles trés molles malgré longue  transition,il supporte tout sauf Acana ! A moins que les mélange avec les Gosbi sénior ?

----------


## pomku

> Pil poil chérie, je sais même pas pourquoi je continue à venir ici, c'est à ton tour de faire le taf !


M'appelle pas "chérie" en public mon coeur, sinon ça va jaser et je vais encore passer pour une cougar lubrique qui se tape un joli minot de 30 ans ::  ::

----------


## loïse

> Si surpoids et affamés = plus de protéines et moins de gras, genre Acana light & fit, Nutrivet Dietetetic, etc... 
> Pour  les chats tu peux très bien donner acana light & fit + taurine  éventuellement, ou trouver une marque assez protéinée et peu grasse,  voir côté chats !


Je sais que c'est la partie chien mais, il existe des acana light & fit pour chats??

----------


## lucile67

ouiche je fais bien cuire mes pommes de terre, je sais cru elles sont toxiques  ::

----------


## monconfetti

> Oh non Yenz ne me dit pas que Gosbi  c'est pas bien par pitié je croyais avoir fait un bon choix lol Oui il a eu Acana et comme la première fois que je les avais essayé:selles trés molles malgré longue  transition,il supporte tout sauf Acana ! A moins que les mélange avec les Gosbi sénior ?



GOSBI EXCLUXIVE PAS BIEN ????????????  ::

----------


## vans

Cela va faire maintenant 6 mois que ma chien est passé au Orijen senior (avant RC) et tout se passe bien. 
Au dernière controle, le véto était content de revoir ma chienne en pleine forme car elle avait eu quelque soucis de santé (toux du a une fragilité de la trachée et maintenant elle tousse que tres rarement  :Smile:  ). Elle a perdu 300gr (avant 4,4kg) sans rien faire donc elle a retrouvé son poids de forme quand elle était plus jeune et surtout sa masse musculaire. J'ai une york bodybuildé de 13 ans  :: 
Je suis donc tres contente des orijen. Et depuis qu'elle est nourrit avec orijen, elle mange des friandises naturelles (viande séché) chose qu'elle ne fessait pas avant. Toujours aussi compliqué/bizarre ma chienne.
Mais il y a du mieux car je coupe plus les croquettes, elles les mange entière XD

Il me semble que plus haut dans la discussion, il y avait la réponse a ma question mais impossible de la retrouver donc je la repose XD.
J'aimerai acheter une des autre gamme d'orijen (poisson) pour en donner de temps en temps à ma chienne en temps que friandise ou pour agrémenter sa gamelle car elle boude les platinum et gosbi (friandise). 
Donc je souhaiterai savoir si cela va t-il perturber son transit ou pas. 
Je dirai non mais je préfère avoir votre avis sur la question.

----------


## Gretel

j' ai lu je pense la quasi-totalité de ce post, j 'ai plusieurs animaux malades en cemoment et j'essaie de les soulager de toutes les façons possible, le basset-hound qui a fait une torsion d'estomac est sous c/d, la chatte qui a des plaies deléchage a des RC calm (?), celle qui fait une cystite sous RC urinary et la bleue qui souffre d'arthrose a du RC J/D, ce qui correspond à une belle somme et quand je lis la composition de ces croquettes si chères ... c'est "médicaliser" la mal-bouffe non ?

----------


## lucile67

bonjour Gretel, j'ai une ckc de 12 ans qui a eu des gros soucis de gastrite et d'inflammation des intestins, elle était déjà aux croquettes gastro intestinales et pourtant suite à l'opération d'une tumeur le 11 mars dernier tout a flambé à cause des médocs donc hospitalisée de nouveau et impossible de lui faire manger des croquettes ou pâtée hypoallergenique, elle a boudé de suite, donc fallait bien qu'elle remange, alors en accord avec la véto, elle est à la ration ménagère et avec son pansement gastrique et son anti-acide, elle dévore sa portion le matin et le soir et pour le moment aucune douleur détèctée, j'espère que ça va marcher, il n'y a pas de raisons. Elle est paisible, retrouve la forme jour après jour

----------


## Gretel

12 ans pour une CKC c'est beau  ! j'ai trop de chiens et de chats pour une ration ménagère, 9 et 11 respectivement ... et je pratique pour moi la mal-bouffe allègrement ::  je me dis simplement qu'avec des croquetteds de meilleure qualité, des repas fractionnés etc je peux arriver au même résultat enfin, j'espère !!

----------


## lucile67

Oui je comprends, je n'ai pas eu le choix pour sarah, car c'est le moyen de laisser son organisme zen et en plus elle adore, de la voir manger avec appétit de nouveau et l'aide de ses médicaments, et surtout pas de souffrance abdominale, je suis très contente mais si ça demande de l'organisation de lui préparer ses repas. Si j'avais su, j'aurais commencé bien plus tôt car elle était vraiment gènée.
Maintenant, j'ai 4 chats aussi, et ils sont aux croquettes

----------


## borneo

> ouiche je fais bien cuire mes pommes de terre, je sais crues elles sont toxiques


J'ai fait cuire des pommes de terre pour moi aujourd'hui. J'en ai mélangé un peu à la viande des chiens (bœuf + rognons, en fait)... ben ils ont rigolé. J'avais émincé le tout, et bien mélangé, mais les patates ont été soigneusement déposées hors de la gamelle  ::

----------


## sylviana

Qu'est ce que vous pensez de ça?

je voudrais changer de croquettes, mais j'ai deux impératifs: pouvoir payer par chèque et être livrée chez moi à un horaire que je choisis et non qu'on m'impose. Donc je suis limitée sur internet...


Indications
Viandes et sous-produits animaux (poulet 14%), céréales (riz soufflé 4%), sous-produits d’origine végétale (pulpe de betterave 2%, romarin 0,07%), huiles et graisses, extraits de protéines végétales, poissons et sous-produits de poissons, légumes, graines (graines de lin 1%), levures, sucres (Fructo-oligosaccharides 0,05%),  substances minérales.

Composition
protéines
26,5%

teneur en matières grasses
15,5%

matières minérales
8,50%

fibres brutes
2,50%




Vitamines par Kg
Vitamine A
13.500 UI/kg

Vitamine D3
1.350 UI/kg

Vitamine E  
135 mg/kg

----------


## Fahn

Y a pas mal de sous-produits quand même...
Elles coûtent combien ces croquettes?

----------


## sylviana

68 les 20 kilos

----------


## Taysa

Ca fais du 3.40€ le kg...  c'est énorme c'est ce que je paye a quelque chose prés pour du acana fit  !  mais la qualitée n'a rien a voir aussi. zooplus tu peux vraiment pas ? au pire il faire deposer chez quelqu'un ?

----------


## lucile67

ah bah zut bornéo mdr, moi ouf sarah adore, et quel plaisir de voir ma chienne revivre et manger surtout

----------


## vans

comme fahn, je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de sous produit.
De plus, dans la compo je préfère voir qu'il y a de la viande déshydratée car lors du processus de fabrication, la viande est cuite ce qui va donc entrainer la perte de son eau. Du coup, il y aura plus de riz que de viande.

----------


## sylviana

Mais deux impératifs: chèque et un livreur qui vient à l'heure que je lui propose  ::  Je bosse toute la journée; mes voisins aussi.

----------


## Fahn

Tu ne peux pas te faire livrer au travail?

----------


## Taysa

Ou chez un ami ? Qui te prete sa cb et toi tu lui payes en cheque ? En plus je dis ca mais je crois on peut payer par cheque sur zooplus c'est juste plis long !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et il me semble que c'est ta maman qui garde ton fils si je me plante pas, tu peux pas lui faire livrer chez elle ? 
Parceque pour le prix je trouve cela vraiment mediocre et tu pourrais avoir le top a ce tarif c'est dommage

----------


## borneo

Chez zooplus, on peut faire un virement, ça prend juste un ou deux jours de plus que par internet. Ils te donnent leur RIB, et tu le fais sur le site de ta banque, en principe ça ne coûte rien, si tu as déjà accès à tes comptes sur internet.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et chez wanimo, on peut se faire livrer en relai, ce qui est bien plus pratique que chez soi. Quand zooplus aura compris ça....

----------


## Taysa

Zooplus fais aussi le relais en passant par gls qui depose chez "mondial relay" suffit de demander au transporteur.

----------


## sylviana

Mon fils, il va à l'école  :: 
Au travail, je peux pas; je suis sans cesse en rendez-vous à l'extérieur; le mec va se pointer et je ne serai pas là.
Zooplus ne prend pas les chèques; de toute façon. Wanimo, peut-être que si...

Ouis, je sais, je suis chiante  ::

----------


## pomku

Tu as NCLN qui accepte les chèques, qui fait de la croquette de qualité et qui livre super rapide !

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais y'avait pas une histoire que tu finissais tard et que du coup on te le gardais ? Ou je confond lol

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui mais c'est comme la cie des croquettes, arreter de vendre ncln qui en plus est plus cher .... Mais la livraison ne sera pas sur rdv !

----------


## pomku

Oh, je ne vends pas NCLN, j'ai pas d'actions, j'achète chez eux car pour les Gosbi, y'a qu'eux pour les Parisiens…  :: 

Et ils livrent aussi en relais, c pratique.

----------


## Taysa

Bah non y'a LCDC aussi  ::

----------


## sylviana

> Oui mais y'avait pas une histoire que tu finissais tard et que du coup on te le gardais ? Ou je confond lol
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Oui mais c'est comme la cie des croquettes, arreter de vendre ncln qui en plus est plus cher .... Mais la livraison ne sera pas sur rdv !


bah mes parents le gardent, mais après le périscolaire, à partir de 19 h... Et je ne vais pas les faire chier avec ça.
Je veux chez moi sur rendez-vous ou en point relais  ::

----------


## Taysa

Wanimo alors en point relais  ::  ou gls peut deposer en point relai apres un 1er avis de passage sur demande.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur wanimo c'est plus cher quoi ! Donc vois avec ncln ou lcdc suivant ce que tu veux prendre

----------


## sylviana

Ben je sais pas ce que je veux prendre; c'est pour ça que je viens vous embêter ici  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Bah non y'a LCDC aussi


De mémoire, les prix sont moins intéressants que NCLN pour ceux qui habitent hors Rhone Alpes, non ?

Idem, je suis tellement contente de la rapidité de livraison (24h en général alors que j'habite au bout du monde  :: ) que je le conseille facilement  :: 

Après je ne dis pas que LCDC est moins bien puisque je n'ai jamais commandé chez eux  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je crois que tu peux appeler chez NCLN et LCDC, vois peut être directement avec eux lequel te propose la solution la plus pratique pour toi ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu donnes quoi pour l'instant Sylviana ?

----------


## sylviana

RC

----------


## lealouboy

Et tu souhaites quoi comme alimentation ? La même pour tous ?

----------


## Taysa

Non pour certaines marques meme livraison incluse LCDC reste moins cher j'ai encore regarder hier  ::

----------


## sylviana

Non, juste les dobs, la même chose.
Vitriol est au RC Urinary et Urbaine au J/d Hill's mobility, et je ne souhaite pas en changer pour elles.

----------


## Taysa

La de suite en comparant maxima est moins cher sur LCDC, kif kif entre les deux pour acana et gosbi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Maxima pourrait etre bien je pense pour tes loulous !

----------


## sylviana

et je peux donner pareil pour un chien de 2 ans et une chienne de 8?

----------


## lealouboy

OK et ils ont des particularités, niveau digestif etc.... (pour Grant, j'ai suivi  ::  )

A la maison, j'utilise des gosbi lamb&rice pour Coyot Boy (MICI donc très sensible niveau digestif) et Daïs (aucun soucis particulier) et ça leur convient super bien  :Smile:  Coyot Boy est en bel état alors qu'il est facilement maigrichon, Daïs est toujours bien mince (mais avec toutes sortes de bouffe  ::  ) et ils ont un poil superbe.

Djobi est au nutrivet nutritive & health (sans céréales) et après une longue transition (3 semaines) et quelques pets bien nauséabonds, elle est superbe  :Smile:  Elle a également un poil superbe, elle les mange super bien alors qu'elle est un peu difficile et elle grossit très rapidement en augmentant à peine les rations... Je me demande même si je ne vais pas tenter sur Daïs  ::

----------


## sylviana

Alors, bah Grant, donc t'as vu: maigrichon, poil moche.
Diane, RAS. Avec les RC, ça se passait bien, sauf qu'elle a le poil terne.
Niveau digestibilité, j'ai rien vu de spécial pour les deux, mais il est vrai que les dobs sont assez fragiles sur ce point là, je trouve.

----------


## Taysa

Maxima c'est un ALS = all life stage, donc 2 ou 8ans c'est pareil. 
Apres tu as le gosbi lamb qui peut etre tres bien pour les deux oui  :Smile:  
perso nutrivet c'est pas passer sur taysa

----------


## lealouboy

Je trouve que Gosbi est une bonne alternative entre RC et les "sans céréales"  ::  Coyot Boy a des diarrhées monstrueuses avec les sans céréales donc j'ai vite renoncé pour lui  ::  Il me semblait que les dobermann étaient effectivement sensibles niveau digestif.

Néanmoins, Poska nourrit tout le monde au nutrivet il me semble...

Franchement, Exclusive of Gosbi, bien qu'il y ait du riz (variété lamb&rice) est pour moi une excellente croquette  ::

----------


## Taysa

Tu as raison audrey c'est une excellente croquette le exclusiv by gosbi  ::

----------


## Poska

J'aimerais bien Lea, en fait il n'y a que Ganja qui est aux Nutrivet, Blue et Gaby les FA y étaient aussi sans soucis, que des dobs donc.
Pour Ganja j'ai vu une nette amélioration sur le poil (mité par la démodécie) et sur sa forme générale.

----------


## pomku

Gosbi lamb & rice, c'est le gros kif de mes deux boudins… Et on a vu la différence : poil soyeux, plus de "gaz à tous les étages", popos de compet', et même Krakou qui est super difficile les adoooooore ! 
Et rapport qualité/prix, en gros sacs, ça vaut le coup !

----------


## sylviana

> De mémoire, les prix sont moins intéressants que NCLN pour ceux qui habitent hors Rhone Alpes, non ?
> 
> Idem, je suis tellement contente de la rapidité de livraison (24h en général alors que j'habite au bout du monde ) que je le conseille facilement 
> 
> Après je ne dis pas que LCDC est moins bien puisque je n'ai jamais commandé chez eux 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je crois que tu peux appeler chez NCLN et LCDC, vois peut être directement avec eux lequel te propose la solution la plus pratique pour toi ?
> ...


mais c'est quoi leurs sites? (dit la fille paumée qui suis plus)

----------


## lealouboy

tu as soit "nourrir comme la nature" ou "la compagnie des croquettes"  ::

----------


## sylviana

la compagnie des croquettes ne livre pas en point relais, visiblement, donc déjà, un de moins.

----------


## Taysa

Nan lcdc c'est par transporteur  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Merci beaucoup YenZ  
> Oui je fractionne en 2 repas déjà 
> Je vais voir les acanas light alors pour Isaya (je lui fais un petit tableau recap et comparatif de ce que j'ai trouvé déjà  )
> 
> Bonne journée


De rien  :: 
Tu  me diras si c'était une bonne alternative pour Isaya, mais en  croquettes de qualité et vraiment light, ya pa grand choix... (sauf à  baisser drastiquement le taux de protéines  et donc augmenter les  glucides ce qui est parfaitement illogique)




> Oh non Yenz ne me dit pas que Gosbi  c'est pas  bien par pitié je croyais avoir fait un bon choix lol Oui il a eu Acana  et comme la première fois que je les avais essayé:selles trés molles  malgré longue  transition,il supporte tout sauf Acana ! A moins que les  mélange avec les Gosbi sénior ?


Non non Gosbi est très  bien, c'est juste que perso je privilégie toujours les aliments très  protéinés car plus en adéquation avec ce que doit manger un chien, mais  Gosbi est une excellente alternative.
Tu peux aussi mélanger si tu  préfères, mais si Acana n'était vraiment pas passé (même après 3  semaines et en pesant ce que tu donnais ??), alors ça ne sert à rien de  tenter le diable.




> M'appelle pas "chérie" en public mon coeur, sinon  ça va jaser et je vais encore passer pour une cougar lubrique qui se  tape un joli minot de 30 ans…


Bah quoi chérie c'est bien ton petit nom ?
Puis on les emmerde quoi ça n'a qu'à jaser  :: ,  t'es une cougar qui aime les minots bien <s>memb..</s> euh  tankés, et moi j'aime les cougars très lubriques qui font parler  l'expérience !  :: 




> Je sais que c'est la partie chien mais, il existe des acana light & fit pour chats??


Pas  à ma connaissance non, ni même l'équivalent dans une autre marque !  (mais tu peux très bien donner celles pour chiens sans aucun problèmes  !)




> MErçi de la reponse YenZ. Nina digere mal les  bios. elle mange du virbac light et non light et des ultimas. on  voudrait lui donner des croquettes sans cereales. elle mange de tout  facilement. elle pese 25kg. sterilisee tendance a grossir malgre  beaucoup d activites. on a vu les croquettes allemandes markus. est ce  bien? sinon conseils bienvenus!


Markus mühle c'est très  moyen, si tu veux partir sur du sans céréales, ou alors du "peu de  céréales mais de qualité" pas trop riche, opte soit Acana lilght &  fit (céréales mais que 10% de gras), ou plutôt de préférence Nutrivet  Dietetic & care, ou encore un truc comme Gosbi (riz), tu as  l'embarras du choix, tu peux aussi t'aider de la liste laissée page 198  ainsi que des topics expliquant comment choisir une alimentation.




> GOSBI EXCLUXIVE PAS BIEN ????????????


Si si très bien !




> Cela va faire maintenant 6 mois que ma chien est passé au Orijen senior (avant RC) et tout se passe bien. 
> Au dernière controle, le véto était content de revoir ma chienne en  pleine forme car elle avait eu quelque soucis de santé (toux du a une  fragilité de la trachée et maintenant elle tousse que tres rarement   ). Elle a perdu 300gr (avant 4,4kg) sans rien faire donc elle a  retrouvé son poids de forme quand elle était plus jeune et surtout sa  masse musculaire. J'ai une york bodybuildé de 13 ans 
> Je suis donc tres contente des orijen. Et depuis qu'elle est nourrit  avec orijen, elle mange des friandises naturelles (viande séché) chose  qu'elle ne fessait pas avant. Toujours aussi compliqué/bizarre ma  chienne.
> Mais il y a du mieux car je coupe plus les croquettes, elles les mange entière XD
> 
> Il me semble que plus haut dans la discussion, il y avait la réponse a  ma question mais impossible de la retrouver donc je la repose XD.
> J'aimerai acheter une des autre gamme d'orijen (poisson) pour en donner  de temps en temps à ma chienne en temps que friandise ou pour agrémenter  sa gamelle car elle boude les platinum et gosbi (friandise). 
> Donc je souhaiterai savoir si cela va t-il perturber son transit ou pas. 
> Je dirai non mais je préfère avoir votre avis sur la question.


C'est cool que de bonnes nouvelles au final  :: 
A  priori non ça ne pertuberas pas son transit car même type de produit et  même marque, mais impossible de savoir sans avoir testé, seulement  j'espère pour toi qu'elle aime vraiment le poisson et éventuellement la  viande de gibier (orijen red), car c'est une odeur assez forte que tous  n'aiment pas (les miens étaient dingues de la formule red, mon nez un  peu moins...)




> j' ai lu je pense la  quasi-totalité de ce post, j 'ai plusieurs animaux malades en cemoment  et j'essaie de les soulager de toutes les façons possible, le  basset-hound qui a fait une torsion d'estomac est sous c/d, la chatte  qui a des plaies deléchage a des RC calm (?), celle qui fait une cystite  sous RC urinary et la bleue qui souffre d'arthrose a du RC J/D, ce qui  correspond à une belle somme et quand je lis la composition de ces  croquettes si chères ... c'est "médicaliser" la mal-bouffe non ?


Exactement !  :: 
Pour  le basset fractionne bien en 2 repas minimum, voir plus, pour celle  avec arthrose selon son état une bonne croquette (si possible avec  chdroprotecteurs) avec médicaments à côté dont on a déjà parlé  (cartimax, fortiflex, coséquin, locox, ...) devrait faire l'affaire,  pour les plaies de léchage j'avoue aucune idée mais el fait de changer  l'alimentation pour quelque chose de bien peut parfois résoudre le  problème, et pour celle qui a fait une cystite de préference une  croquette peu minéralisée.




> Qu'est ce que vous pensez de ça?
> 
> je voudrais changer de croquettes, mais j'ai deux impératifs: pouvoir  payer par chèque et être livrée chez moi à un horaire que je choisis et  non qu'on m'impose. Donc je suis limitée sur internet...
> 
> 
> Indications
> Viandes et sous-produits animaux  (poulet 14%), céréales (riz soufflé 4%), sous-produits d’origine  végétale (pulpe de betterave 2%, romarin 0,07%), huiles et graisses,  extraits de protéines végétales, poissons et sous-produits de poissons,  légumes, graines (graines de lin 1%), levures, sucres  (Fructo-oligosaccharides 0,05%),  substances minérales.
> 
> Composition
> ...


une des pires daubes sur le marché, sans aucun doute ! (et à 3.4€/kg c'est juste honteux !!)




> Mais deux impératifs: chèque et un livreur qui vient à l'heure que je lui propose  Je bosse toute la journée; mes voisins aussi.


Bah  dans ce cas tu vas te limiter énormément en choix ce qui est dommage, à  ta place je paierai avec une cb de qq'un et je lui ferais un chèque, et  pour se faire livrer soit chez qq'un que tu connais, soit en relais  mais je en sais pas trop qui le faitn généralement c'est par  transporteur direct à domicile !
Par chèque presque tous les sites le font, et zooplus aussi à ma connaissance sauf si ça a changé !




> Oui mais c'est comme la cie des croquettes, arreter  de vendre ncln qui en plus est plus cher .... Mais la livraison ne sera  pas sur rdv !


Bah chacun fait ce qu'il veut hein ??  :: 
J'aime  bcp Fred et LCDC mais faut avouer que NCLN est très réactif, et bien  placé niveau tarifs même si LCDC est au même prix vori moins cher sur  certains produits, mais le franco de port est à 39 € chez NCLN contre 80  € (ya qques mois, aujourd'hui j'sais pas) chz LCDC !

----------


## Poupoune 73

wanimo accepte les chèques aussi

----------


## Fahn

YenZ, tant que tu es là, penses-tu que Purizon soit meilleur que Nutrivet?
Suite à mes croquettes moisies, j'aimerais en changer, je me dis qu'il doit tout de même y avoir eu un soucis de qualité chez Nutrivet...

----------


## lealouboy

Ah non hein, maintenant que la transition avec Nutrivet est OK pour Djobinette, et après une asphyxie générale à la maison enfin terminée, vais pas devoir changer quand même  ::  

Bon sinon, Isaya, notre belle dondon diabétique a passé les examens nécessaires hier toute la journée  :Smile:  En fait, sa glycémie reste normale et ce serait lié à un problème hormonal. L'épisode d'hyperglycémie faisait suite à ses chaleurs et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Isaya n'a jamais été stérilisée car mon amie n'en connaissait pas les bénéfices (à l'avenir une prochaine chienne serait stérilisée avant ses 1ères chaleurs) et à 13 ans et compte tenu des risques, elle ne peut pas envisager de le faire aujourd'hui.

Néanmoins, le vétérinaire préconise une alimentation "sénior" ou "light", pauvre en glucides. Donc si vous connaissez de bonnes marques *très appétentes,* je suis preneuse  :Smile:  Vu qu'elle ne voulait plus RIEN manger, je lui ai filé une boite belcando et et 400g de nutrivet nutritive & health qui ont eu un franc succès  :Smile: 
Je lui ai conseillée les acanes light and fit (et elle remercie Pomku et YenZ au passage).

Pensez vous qu'en diminuant la dose recommandée, elle pourrait donner les même nutrivet que moi ? Elles sont pauvres en glucides et je me demandais qu'elle était la différence avec les séniors ?
Isaya étant très difficile niveau nourriture, ce serait plus simple pour tout le monde dans un premier temps, car si elle ne les mange pas, je pourrais les lui racheter  ::  Je n'ai malheureusement aucun chien qui pourrait manger du light ou du sénior par contre  ::

----------


## pomku

Peut-être le dosage en chondro-gluco qui préserve  les seniors de l'arthrose ? En "pauvres en glucides", t'as Orijen senior qui  a bien plu chez moi (enfin, chez  les boudins). Mais ça coûte un bras… 
Si tu veux, je peux t'en envoyer un "échantillon"  par la poste, comme ça ton amie teste sans acheter de suite un gros sac…

----------


## lealouboy

Honnêtement je ne suis pas fan d'orijen... Entre les soucis de rupture et les avis négatifs, j'avoue que je reste méfiante  :: 
Je donnais Orijen aux miens avec l'ancienne compo et c'était pas mal mais avec le recul, je suis un peu réticente  :: 

En tout cas, merci pour ta proposition  :: 

Je lui ai envoyé les liens vers acana light&fit et nutrivet nutritive&health parce que je ne vois pas de grandes différences avec les dietetic&care de mon oeil de néophyte  :: 
La protéger de l'arthrose, c'est un peu tard non ?... Néanmoins, Isaya défie toutes nos grandes théories  ::  Elle a mangé toute sa vie des croquettes de supermarché, de nombreux et copieux restes de table, c'est une chienne de grande race (croisée terre neuve) et malgré tout ça, elle a une prise de sang de jeune fille, elle a de temps à autre des petites faiblesses de l'arrière main mais enfin rien de dramatique etc....

Mais attention hein, je sais que ça reste un cas rare et qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire comme ça  ::

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ, tant que tu es là, penses-tu que Purizon soit meilleur que Nutrivet?
> Suite à mes croquettes moisies, j'aimerais en changer, je me dis qu'il  doit tout de même y avoir eu un soucis de qualité chez  Nutrivet...


Sur le papier Purizon est très bien, le taux  de glucides assez faible (26.5 ou 23 % selon les gammes), après dire  que c'est mieux que Nutrivet ou non c'est juste la tolérance de tes  animaux vis à vis de l'alimentation qui le dira, mais en terme de compo  les 2 sont très bien (meilleur rapport Ca/P chez Purizon, et taux de  minéraux plus bas), mais en terme de résultats, si on se fie aux  commentaires, Purizon ne marche pas bien chez beaucoup de chiens, à tester  pour voir !

Quant au fait que les croquettes soient arrivées  moisies, ce n'est pas forcément un problème de qualité chez Nutrivet, ça  peut très bien être du à un sac très légèrement percé, ou tout  simplement de mauvaises conditions de stockage chez eux ou zooplus, dans  tous les cas commence par un petit sac pour éviter une éventuelle  mauvaise surprise sur tes chiens avec Purizon.

Au pire il y a d'autres alternatives dans le même style qui existent si tu souhaites vraiment changer Nutrivet  :: 
Et  au passage désolé pour le bordel topic chats, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher  hier quand j'ai vu la mauvaise fois de certaines, et pourtant tu étais  restée sacrément zen tout en expliquant ton point de vue, promis je n'y  mets plus les pattes !




> Ah non hein, maintenant que la transition avec  Nutrivet est OK pour Djobinette, et après une asphyxie générale à la  maison enfin terminée, vais pas devoir changer quand même  
> 
> Bon sinon, Isaya, notre belle dondon diabétique a passé les examens nécessaires hier toute la journée   En fait, sa glycémie reste normale et ce serait lié à un problème  hormonal. L'épisode d'hyperglycémie faisait suite à ses chaleurs et tout  est rentré dans l'ordre.
> Isaya n'a jamais été stérilisée car mon amie n'en connaissait pas les  bénéfices (à l'avenir une prochaine chienne serait stérilisée avant ses  1ères chaleurs) et à 13 ans et compte tenu des risques, elle ne peut pas  envisager de le faire aujourd'hui.
> 
> Néanmoins, le vétérinaire préconise une alimentation "sénior" ou  "light", pauvre en glucides. Donc si vous connaissez de bonnes marques *très appétentes,* je suis preneuse   Vu qu'elle ne voulait plus RIEN manger, je lui ai filé une boite  belcando et et 400g de nutrivet nutritive & health qui ont eu un  franc succès 
> Je lui ai conseillée les acanes light and fit (et elle remercie Pomku et YenZ au passage).
> 
> Pensez vous qu'en diminuant la dose recommandée, elle pourrait donner  les même nutrivet que moi ? Elles sont pauvres en glucides et je me  demandais qu'elle était la différence avec les séniors ?
> Isaya étant très difficile niveau nourriture, ce serait plus simple pour  tout le monde dans un premier temps, car si elle ne les mange pas, je  pourrais les lui racheter  Je n'ai malheureusement aucun chien qui pourrait manger du light ou du sénior par contre


Elle  peut très bien manger les Nutritive & health, la différence avec  les senior est que par contre c'est un poil plus gras et surtout un peu  plus protéiné, et surtout plus riche en minéraux, donc au final la gamme  Dietetic & care serait plus logique pour un chien de 13 ans  histoire de modérer les minéraux et donc les cendres (même si un peu  plus de glucides)

En alimentation pauvre en glucides et assez light il n'y a pas 200 choix, là comme ça je vois :

Nutrivet nutritive & health (16% de gras, minéraux 1.6/1.4, rapport Ca/P 1.15, glucides 22.5%, cendres 7.5%)
Nutrivet dietetic & care (15% de gras, minéraux 1.2/1, rapport Ca/P 1.2, glucides = 28.5%, cendres 5.5%)
Orijen senior (15% de gras, minéraux environ 1.5/1.3, rapport Ca/P 1.15, glucides = 24.5%, cendres 7.5%)
Acana light & fit (10% de gras, minéraux 1.8/1.2, rapport Ca/P 1.5, glucides = 29.5%, cendres 7%)

Tu  as aussi Purizon à la viande qui contient 23% de glucides et peu de  minéraux avec un bon rapport Ca/P, par contre 17% de gras et 8.5% de  cendres ! (voir Applaws (gamme Lite de préference de mémoire j'ai pas  vérifié), Cotecnica, etc...)

La gamme pour chiots et celle  energetic & nutritional sont encore plus pauvres en glucides,  respectivement 19.5 et 17.5% de glucides, mais par contre plus de  minéraux, parfois très gras (energetic), et des taux de cendres un peu  plus élevés (généralement 1.75/1.5 et des cendres identiques à  Orijen/Acana ou Nutrivet "normales", donc 7.5% de cendres)




> Peut-être le dosage en chondro-gluco qui préserve   les seniors de l'arthrose ? En "pauvres en glucides", t'as Orijen senior  qui  a bien plu chez moi (enfin, chez  les boudins). Mais ça coûte un  bras 
> Si tu veux, je peux t'en envoyer un "échantillon"  par la poste, comme  ça ton amie teste sans acheter de suite un gros sac


Attention  mamie est équipée niveau croquettes, si si je vous jure elle mange même  des croquettes au petit dej' parfois, je l'ai vu dans ses bocaux  remplis d'orijen, gosbi, platinum et autres joyeusetés  :: 




> Honnêtement je ne suis pas fan d'orijen...  Entre les soucis de rupture et les avis négatifs, j'avoue que je reste  méfiante 
> Je donnais Orijen aux miens avec l'ancienne compo et c'était pas mal mais avec le recul, je suis un peu réticente 
> 
> En tout cas, merci pour ta proposition 
> 
> Je lui ai envoyé les liens vers acana light&fit et nutrivet  nutritive&health parce que je ne vois pas de grandes différences  avec les dietetic&care de mon oeil de néophyte 
> La protéger de l'arthrose, c'est un peu tard non ?... Néanmoins, Isaya défie toutes nos grandes théories   Elle a mangé toute sa vie des croquettes de supermarché, de nombreux et  copieux restes de table, c'est une chienne de grande race (croisée  terre neuve) et malgré tout ça, elle a une prise de sang de jeune fille,  elle a de temps à autre des petites faiblesses de l'arrière main mais  enfin rien de dramatique etc....
> 
> Mais attention hein, je sais que ça reste un cas rare et qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire comme ça


Orijen  c'est très bien, mais effectivement la nouvelle formule fait beaucoup  moins l'unanimité, sur les miens par exemple ça a été une catastrophe  absolue alors que l'ancienne compo passait nickel.
Si il y a des  compléments comme le disait mamie type gluco/chondro dans les croquettes  c'est toujours mieux (mais c'est le cas dans Orijen/Acana/Nutrivet), et  au pire tu peux très bien lui faire des cures de locox, cartimax... ou  autre pour voir si ça améliore un peu sa mobilité  ::

----------


## Fahn

Je vais commander un petit échantillon de Purizon pour voir, en plus au prix au kilo, elles sont apparemment moins chère (à peine, mais il n'y a pas de petite économie  :: ) que les Nutrivet.
Quand tu dis qu'elles ne vont pas à tous les chiens, tu veux dire en terme d'appétence ou de digestibilité?

----------


## YenZ

De digestibilité, l'appétence est très relative selon les animaux et ne signifie rien, seuls les aliments semi-humides sont vraiment très appétents ! (et malgré tout certains chiens ne veulent pas y toucher)

Purizon soit c'est tout bon, soit à priori c'est diarrhées, selles très molles, chiens péteurs, baisse de forme... bref la panoplie qui fait plaisir à tout maitre  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

Ah oui... Bon, du coup je pense que je vais abandonner l'idée, Jedi est très sensible côté digestion, j'ai toujours dû faire des transitions extrêmement lentes à chaque changement de croquettes, mieux vaut ne pas tenter le diable.

----------


## lealouboy

Merci beaucoup YenZ  :Smile:  
Je lui transmets tout ça et elle fera son choix  :Smile:  
En tout, par avance, je te remercie de la part de ma copine  :Smile:

----------


## joloclo

Merci Yenz,pour l'instant vu que j'aimerais qu'il perde environ 2 ou 3 kgs je mélange Acana Fit and Light à ses Arden Grange pour les finir et je pense qu'ensuite ce sera Gosbi sénior définitivement,un revendeur de DLG est prés de chez moi mais je crois que les taux de Ca et Ph et les glucides st plus elevés,me souviens plus ?
Pour celles qui prennent A.G ils sortent un "sans cereales".
Bon vais m'attaquer aux chats maintenant !! lol

----------


## lili-vanille

Bonjour !
ben moi je nourris Saga (ba de 12 ans, forte arthrose ; parfois pb de peau) avec 2/3 Arden Grange saumon et 1/3 Arden Grange senior.
La nouvelle véto me dit qu'il vaudrait mieux 2/3 saumon et 1/3 pâtes ou riz... Vous en pensez quoi ???

----------


## Taysa

Perso acana fit et light j'en suis super contente ! Je les paye pas cher en plus donc niquel je pense que le prochain changement ca sera pour qu'elle ait du senior plus tard et basta !

----------


## Fahn

Passer un vieux chien aux croquettes sénior, c'est réellement nécessaire?
Parce que Kaly, 10 ans, est aux Nutrivet Nutritive & Health, a eu des résultats de PDS excellents, pas d'arthrose, du coup je me demande si ça vaut vraiment la peine de changer  ::

----------


## YenZ

A priori non pas utile si tout est nickel, tu pourras y penser plus tard éventuellement  ::

----------


## Taysa

Ganja c'est pour les chondos, ca m'evite de lui donner a part !

----------


## lili-vanille

> Bonjour !
> ben moi je nourris Saga (ba de 12 ans, forte arthrose ; parfois pb de peau) avec 2/3 Arden Grange saumon et 1/3 Arden Grange senior.
> La nouvelle véto me dit qu'il vaudrait mieux 2/3 saumon et 1/3 pâtes ou riz... Vous en pensez quoi ???


HELP !  Je fais quoi ?!

----------


## gipsie

Que pensez vous des croquettes Bosch? Je sais que ca reste du bas de gamme mais pour un chien qui est nourri jusqu’à présent avec des pedigree, et dont le maître ne veut pas mettre beaucoup plus cher( max 3euros/kg), ca reste quand même mieux? Les dog chow ou affinity sont-elle mieux?

----------


## mimine

> la compagnie des croquettes ne livre pas en point relais, visiblement, donc déjà, un de moins.


Nourrir comme la nature oui par contre ! à voir après si y'a un relais par chez toi ?
J'adore ce site, ils sont sérieux et très réactifs sur les commandes, vraiment top.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Passer un vieux chien aux croquettes sénior, c'est réellement nécessaire?
> Parce que Kaly, 10 ans, est aux Nutrivet Nutritive & Health, a eu des résultats de PDS excellents, pas d'arthrose, du coup je me demande si ça vaut vraiment la peine de changer


perso je dirais que si ça lui convient, pas de raison de changer. Au pire tu peux toujours rajouter des chondro-protecteurs (extrait de moule verte, silicium liquide) dans la ration  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour !
> ben moi je nourris Saga (ba de 12 ans, forte arthrose ; parfois pb de peau) avec 2/3 Arden Grange saumon et 1/3 Arden Grange senior.
> La nouvelle véto me dit qu'il vaudrait mieux 2/3 saumon et 1/3 pâtes ou riz... Vous en pensez quoi ???


euh je comprends pas bien ce que la véto te conseille ? de donner du saumon cuit et des pâtes ? ou de rajouter à une ration de croquettes des pâtes/riz ?

----------


## YenZ

> Que pensez vous des croquettes Bosch? Je sais que ca reste du bas de gamme mais pour un chien qui est nourri jusqu’à présent avec des pedigree, et dont le maître ne veut pas mettre beaucoup plus cher( max 3euros/kg), ca reste quand même mieux? Les dog chow ou affinity sont-elle mieux?


A 3€/kg Profine est encore le mieux.




> J'ai lu beaucoup de choses très interessantes içi.
> 
> Je veux changer définitivement l'alimentation de Nina.
> Mais on vient d'acheter un paquet de 13kg de Virbac light et on veut lui finir. Je lui mélange toujours du light et du pas light. Là on finit aussi du bio nestor.
> 
> Est ce que Acana adult dog est bien?
> Puis j'achèterais plus tard Acana fit and light en plus.
> Ce qui fait qu'à terme elle ne mangerait plus que Acana.


Oui Acana est bien, après tout dépend ce que tu cherches, il y a de l'acana avec ou sans céréales (tout est avec céréales sauf 4 gammes, prairie, pacifica, grasslands, ranchlands), si tu cherches vraiment à faire maigrir alors Acana light & fit, ou alors une gamme sans céréales (+ haricots verts éventuellement pour maigrir), le tout en pesant bien sur balance pour être sur de ne pas sur doser sinon diarrhées.
Si tu veux vraiment de l'acana, commence par un tout petit paquet pour voir si bien supporté avant de prendre plus, toutes les adresses sont page 198 premier post, le problème majeur de l'Acana est les ruptures très courantes, mais en jonglant avec différents sites ça le fait sans soucis.

----------


## vans

merci Yenz pour ta reponse.
Je vais acheter un petit paquet d'orijen au poisson. Je pense pas que l'odeur la dérangera car comme elle mange des tripes, œsophage sécher (et sa, sa sent vraiment pas bon  ::  ).

----------


## lili-vanille

> euh je comprends pas bien ce que la véto te conseille ? de donner du saumon cuit et des pâtes ? ou *de rajouter à une ration de croquettes des pâtes/riz* ?


2ème option ! ;-))

----------


## lealouboy

La gamme arden grange contient déjà pas mal de céréales, il est inutile d'en rajouter encore  :: 
Ton chien a des problèmes particuliers pour que le veto te conseille ça ?

----------


## mimine

bon ben clairement c'est du non-sens que de rajouter des glucides à un chien qui a déjà des soucis de peau  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour !
> ben moi je nourris Saga (ba de 12 ans, forte arthrose ; parfois pb de peau) avec 2/3 Arden Grange saumon et 1/3 Arden Grange senior.
> La nouvelle véto me dit qu'il vaudrait mieux 2/3 saumon et 1/3 pâtes ou riz... Vous en pensez quoi ???


J'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi le véto te conseille de rajouter des pâtes dans la ration ... 
si c'est pour caler le chien, donner du millet ou sarrasin ou quinoa serait plus adapté (pas de gluten).

Sinon pour ta chienne qui a des soucis d'articulation, la spiruline en poudre, l'extrait de moule verte, le silicium liquide sont d'excellents chondro-protecteurs naturels.

----------


## Tachka

Je vais de tomber sur ça http://www.rts.ch/emissions/abe/3689...-4-pattes.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

Si vous voulez un retour sur les nutrivet après 3 mois quasi pleins ici, sur une dizaine de chiens dont une portée sevrés avec : de la merde.
Je pourrais élaborer mais bon j'ai la flemme.

----------


## lealouboy

Nutrivet c de la merde ? Pourquoi ?
Quelle formule ?

----------


## Taysa

Bah moi suis d'accord avec muzarègne, vraiment pas du tout satisfaite lors des essais et pourtant mes chiennes n'etaient ni fragile de l'estomac ni sensible etc ...

----------


## pomku

Oui mais c'est quoi le souci avec les Nutrivet ? Perso, je n'en donne pas à mes chiens mais je sais que Lealou en donne à Djobi. Ce serait bien de lui dire ce qui ne va pas avec ces  croquettes selon vous  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Taysa, il me semble que tu ne fais pas de transition ?
Djobi est superbe avec ces croquettes mais il a fallu 3 bonnes semaines de transition pour conserver des selles normales  ::

----------


## Fahn

Ici, aucun soucis avec les Nutrivet, même pour Jedi qui est très sensible niveau digestion.

----------


## Taysa

Pour les nutrivet j'en avais fais une de orijen senior a nutrivet justement. 

Ganja idem avait eu une transition mais j'avais stopper bien avant pour elle taysa elle avait fini le sac. 

Le souci c'etait poils pegueu et clairsemé, grosse depigmentation taysa n'etait plus "rouge", des pets de la mort qui tuait, des gargouillis de bidou affolant, des selles hyper moches fin bref vraiment pourrie chez moi et pourtant je pourrais leur filer du eco+ mes chiennes sont vraiment habituer a manger tout et n'importe quoi !

----------


## POLKA67

Pas de souci avec NUTRIVET, d'abord NUTRITIVE  & HEALTH puis DIETETIC & CARE,  cela fait maintenant plusieurs mois que j'en donne à mon chien. 
Mais de toute façon je ne compte pas donner la même croquette à mon chien toute sa vie donc tôt ou tard je changerai suivant "la bonne croquette du moment".

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le souci je pense c'est un problème de qualité dans le temps : mon premier essai sur 2 mois avec 2 chiennes, impeccable, selles parfaites  dès le début, rien à redire. Et là des diarrhées intermittentes sur tout le monde, chiens qui ont maigri. Je pense qu'il y a un problème de suivi de la qualité : tu tombes sur un bon lot, c'est parfait, si t'as pas de bol = lot merdique. Je vais leur envoyer un mail parce que non quoi. Au début du sevrage les chiots avaient de jolies selles dès le début, là ils ont 3 mois ils sont en semi diarrhée quasi constamment, quand c'est pas un c'est l'autre. Du coup ils sont maigrichons, on avait l'air minable mes chiens et moi hier journée portes ouvertes au lycée à faire visiter le chenil qu'on aurait dit buchenwald. Crotte.

(et pendant cette période j'ai vermifugé plus que régulièrement, j'ai même fait faire une copro vu qu'à un moment en fin de lactation la chienne avait des selles complètement liquides, et rien de ce côté là)

----------


## Tisouen

Bon bon bon. Ma chienne fait une infection urinaire et le retour de l'ECBU indique qu'il y a beaucoup de calculs. Forcément mon véto me parle de nourriture spécialisées mais je veux pas donné du RC (ce qu'ils font). 
Elle est actuellement aux croquettes Natyka. 

pour les résultats : 

leucocyturie : > 1000 mm3
hématurie : > 1000 mm3
cellules épithéliales : quelques cellules épithéliales
cristaux : assez nombreux. Cristaux phospho amoniaco magnésien (struvites)
cylindres : absences de cylindres

résultat de l'uroculture : positive 
Germes : staphylococcus intermedius

----------


## monconfetti

Quel casse - tête ces croquettes !!! C'est sûr que ça fait peur quand on voit toutes les magouilles qu'on nous sert dans notre "bouffe " à nous , j'ai très peur de ce qu'ils mettent dans les croquettes et par moment j'ai vraiment l'impression d'empoisonner mes chiens , c'est chiant !  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Les chiens ont peut-être chopé une bactérie ou un virus et se recontaminent entre eux, à voir avec un véto.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le véto a été vu, suite à quoi corpo, qui n'a rien donné ...

----------


## brigitte56

et dire que l'on nous traite de tous les noms quand on ose se poser des questions sur les croquettes sans céréales ! comme quoi .....!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je vois pas le rapport : le problème ne vient pas de la composition sur les papier qui est plutôt très bonne, mais d'un suivi de la qualité, puisque selon les lots aussi bien j'étais enchantée, aussi bien par la suite, la cata. Ca ne vient pas du fait qu'il s'agit de tel ou tel type d'aliment, mais du suivi de la qualité, de leurs process de fabrication ou autre, que sais-je.

----------


## lucile67

oui mais c'est tout de même dingue de jouer à plouf plouf avec des lots , bon moi je suis passée à la ration ménagère car le choix s'est imposé suite à la santé de sarah,je ne regrette pas du tout, c'est sur que ça demande un peu d'organisation mais comme elle refusait totalement de se nourrir avec ses nouvelles croquettes hypoallergènique, il a bien fallu trouver une solution pour qu'elle mange. Je suis ravie , avec l'aide des médicaments déjà, ça va bien mieux, et elle mange ses deux rations matin et soir, et surtout elle adore. Digestion super, enfin fini les croquettes chiens

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

bonsoir,
j'ai besoin de l'avis des spécialistes des croquettes de ce topic  :: 
Alors voila, Guizmo mon corgi est apparemment un chien qui souffrirait d'allergies alimentaires car il se lèche bcp les pattes et se gratte les oreilles. On a détecté une dermatite a malassezia. On a commencé un régime d’éviction avec mon vétérinaire il y a 1 mois. J'en ai encore pour 2 semaines avant de le revoir mais je doute qu'un miracle ne se produise étant donné que je n'aperçois aucune amélioration pour le moment.
Concernant l'historique de Guizmo, il faut savoir qu'il a débuté sa vie de chien en mangeant des croquettes de supermarché, ensuite il est passé au royal canin medium sensitive, puis plusieurs mois de dog lovers gold et en dernier quelques mois de gosbi exclusive lamb and rice ( avec chondro et gluco car c'est un chien dysplasique). 
L'aliment testé avec le vétérinaire est le specific food allergy management.
Donc en théorie, Guizmo a déja testé le boeuf, la volaille, l'agneau et le saumon. Cela dit, je me dis que ca ne vient peut etre pas de la viande, mais peut etre des céréales ou du mois du riz puisque le point commun entre les 3 dernières marques testées (DLG, gosbi et Specific) est la présence de riz.
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Connaissez vous une marque séquencée spécialement pour les régime d’éviction et 100% sans céréales ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour un régime d'éviction je ne ferais pas confiance à un industriel, tu prends une viande qu'il n'a jamais mangée, un légume qu'il n'a jamais mangé, de l'huile de colza et c'est rigoureusement tout, point barre. Pour ma chienne on avait fait cheval + salsifis.

----------


## lucile67

tout à fait d'accord avec muzagnène, c'est ce qu'on a fait avec sarah, nourriture qu'elle n'a jamais mangé et qui ne se trouvait pas dans son ancienne alimentation, ma véto est aussi super et très ouverte et surtout, elle s'y connait, et bien de revoir ma petite chienne de 12 ans, aussi bien au niveau digestif alors que l'écho avait montré une si grande inflammation, que demander de mieux. C'est ce qu'on souhaite, que son animal se porte bien. ça change bien sur, il ne suffit plus de remplir un simple bol de croquettes, il faut s'investir, ne pas oublier d'acheter à manger, tjrs prévoir mais ça vaut le coup quand on a un  animal en souffrance digestive qui peut aller nettement mieux.

----------


## Jessica Rabbit

j'y ai songé, mais j'ai peur de lui faire une gamelle desequilibrée... comment procéderiez vous ? Et combien de temps faut il pour constater une amélioration selon vos expériences ?

----------


## lili-vanille

> La gamme arden grange contient déjà pas mal de céréales, il est inutile d'en rajouter encore 
> Ton chien a des problèmes particuliers pour que le veto te conseille ça ?


PB de peau (allergie aux puces mais pas seulement) et arthrose +++ Elle a donc 12 et pèse 28/29 kilos - c'est une ba poils longs.
Elle était aux Hills J/D light, je l'ai mise il y a déjà quelques années aux Arden Grange senior, très nette amélioration au niveau des selles!
Suite à la lecture ici, je fais à présent 1/3 AD senior, et 2/3 AD saumon... elle a aussi Chondronature (_glucosamine chondroïtine harpagophytum_) vous changeriez de marque ? Pour laquelle ou lesquelles ?

----------


## lucile67

bonjour jessica, ce que je peux te conseiller, c'est de revoir ton véto, lui dire que tu voudrais éventuellement passer à la ration alimentaire, comme ça il va te dire ce que tu peux essayer et il va définir la ration en fonction du poids de ton chien. ça sera un essaie sur 15 jours déjà pour voir s'il tolère et ensuite ton chien aura en plus un complément de vitamines hypoallègéniques et si tout continue à bien aller, il faudra tjrs rester à ce régime là et pas lui donner autre chose, pas de friandises non plus, c'est très stricte mais si le chien se sent mieux avec cette solution, je pense qu'il ne faut pas hésiter.

----------


## Mathildev

> L'apport de protéines n'est pas suffisant, même si on recommande au minimum 25% pour un adulte, avoir 30, 35 ou 40 % de protéines de qualité c'est surtout bien mieux !
> Quant aux cendres on en a effectivement déjà parlé, ce sont les minéraux non détruits par la combustion de la croquette, plus c'est élevé et plus ça fait travailler les reins, au contraire il n'est pas forcément bon d'en avoir beaucoup, généralement on préfère ne pas aller au-delà de 7/8% (fatalement il y a souvent plus de cendres dans les sans céréales qui contiennent plus de viande, mais ça dépend aussi des os qui contiennent bcp de minéraux)


Merci beaucoup!
Et est-ce que comme pour les chats il faut également viser des croquettes aux faibles taux de Ca et de Phosphore?

----------


## lealouboy

> Le souci je pense c'est un problème de qualité dans le temps : mon premier essai sur 2 mois avec 2 chiennes, impeccable, selles parfaites dès le début, rien à redire. Et là des diarrhées intermittentes sur tout le monde, chiens qui ont maigri. Je pense qu'il y a un problème de suivi de la qualité : tu tombes sur un bon lot, c'est parfait, si t'as pas de bol = lot merdique. Je vais leur envoyer un mail parce que non quoi. Au début du sevrage les chiots avaient de jolies selles dès le début, là ils ont 3 mois ils sont en semi diarrhée quasi constamment, quand c'est pas un c'est l'autre. Du coup ils sont maigrichons, on avait l'air minable mes chiens et moi hier journée portes ouvertes au lycée à faire visiter le chenil qu'on aurait dit buchenwald. Crotte.
> 
> (et pendant cette période j'ai vermifugé plus que régulièrement, j'ai même fait faire une copro vu qu'à un moment en fin de lactation la chienne avait des selles complètement liquides, et rien de ce côté là)


Ok merci pour ton retour d'expérience  :: 
J'espère qu'ils vont s'occuper du problème de suivi, Fahn ayant eu également un problème de qualité.

----------


## YenZ

> merçi bien YenZ. NIna a deja des haricots  verts ds chaque gamelle. ça marche, elle a perdu 1k5 en deux trois mois.  on va commander un petit paquet d acana fit and light pour commencer et  je te dirai. vous dirai pardon!!!


Non on se tutoie ici faut pas déconner  :: 




> Je vais de tomber sur ça http://www.rts.ch/emissions/abe/3689...-4-pattes.html


Le  comparatif est super bidon, ils comparent tout ce qu'il y a de plus  pourri alors au final leurs résultats ne veulent rien dire, surtout que  tout est noté comme étant "moyen", je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt d'un  tel comparatif, si encore ils testaient de vraies bonnes marques alors  oui pourquoi pas !




> Bon bon bon. Ma chienne fait une infection  urinaire et le retour de l'ECBU indique qu'il y a beaucoup de calculs.  Forcément mon véto me parle de nourriture spécialisées mais je veux pas  donné du RC (ce qu'ils font). 
> Elle est actuellement aux croquettes Natyka. 
> 
> pour les résultats : 
> 
> leucocyturie : > 1000 mm3
> hématurie : > 1000 mm3
> cellules épithéliales : quelques cellules épithéliales
> cristaux : assez nombreux. Cristaux phospho amoniaco magnésien (struvites)
> ...


Tiens justement c'est  ce que j'utilise Natyka, ton véto te conseille une alimentation  spécifique déjà pour dissoudre les calculs, et ensuite peut-être pour tu  achètes du médicalisé chez lui, sachant qu'en plus c'est vraiment pas  donné.
Partir sur du médicalisé le temps de dissoudre les calculs  pourquoi pas, ensuite il faudrait que tu choisisses un aliment peu  minéralisé pour éviter d'avoir à nouveau le problème, et surtout  compléter les croquettes avec de l'humide ce qui reste encore la  meilleure solution à part donner du "cru".




> et dire que l'on nous traite de tous les noms  quand on ose se poser des questions sur les croquettes sans céréales !  comme quoi .....!


Personne n'a jamais traité quiconque de quoi que ce soit parce qu'on se pose des questions sur le sans céréales, d'ailleurs c'est quoi le rapport ?
La  compo des Nutrivet est très bien, le fait d'avoir des variations de  qualité c'est un autre problème, mais je ne vois pas bien le rapport  avec ce que tu racontes... comme quoi !




> bonsoir,
> j'ai besoin de l'avis des spécialistes des croquettes de ce topic 
> Alors voila, Guizmo mon corgi est apparemment un chien qui souffrirait  d'allergies alimentaires car il se lèche bcp les pattes et se gratte les  oreilles. On a détecté une dermatite a malassezia. On a commencé un  régime d’éviction avec mon vétérinaire il y a 1 mois. J'en ai encore  pour 2 semaines avant de le revoir mais je doute qu'un miracle ne se  produise étant donné que je n'aperçois aucune amélioration pour le  moment.
> Concernant l'historique de Guizmo, il faut savoir qu'il a débuté sa vie  de chien en mangeant des croquettes de supermarché, ensuite il est passé  au royal canin medium sensitive, puis plusieurs mois de dog lovers gold  et en dernier quelques mois de gosbi exclusive lamb and rice ( avec  chondro et gluco car c'est un chien dysplasique). 
> L'aliment testé avec le vétérinaire est le specific food allergy management.
> Donc en théorie, Guizmo a déja testé le boeuf, la volaille, l'agneau et  le saumon. Cela dit, je me dis que ca ne vient peut etre pas de la  viande, mais peut etre des céréales ou du mois du riz puisque le point  commun entre les 3 dernières marques testées (DLG, gosbi et Specific)  est la présence de riz.
> Qu'en pensez vous ?
> Connaissez vous une marque séquencée spécialement pour les régime d’éviction et 100% sans céréales ?
> Merci d'avance


Il y a plusieurs origines de l'allergie  possibles, soit allergique à la viande et donc partir sur une croquette  au poisson ET sans céréales, soit allergie à une ou plusieurs céréales,  soit encore une allergie environnementale auquel cas ça risque d'être  plus compliqué...

Comme le disait Muzarègne soit tu pars sur un  aliment jamais testé, et tu vois ce que ça donne, chez certains chiens  seul le passage au cru a réussi à endiguer le problème.

Si tu  pars sur de "l'industriel", en poisson sans céréales pour tester, alors  choisis quelque chose type Orijen ou Acana, ou encore Nutrivet Instinct  fish, ou alors en moins riche il y a par exemple taste of the wild  pacific stream, ou peut-être quelques autres alternatives à voir page  198 premier post.




> PB de peau (allergie aux puces mais pas  seulement) et arthrose +++ Elle a donc 12 et pèse 28/29 kilos - c'est  une ba poils longs.
> Elle était aux Hills J/D light, je l'ai mise il y a déjà quelques années  aux Arden Grange senior, très nette amélioration au niveau des selles!
> Suite à la lecture ici, je fais à présent 1/3 AD senior, et 2/3 AD saumon... elle a aussi Chondronature (_glucosamine chondroïtine harpagophytum_) vous changeriez de marque ? Pour laquelle ou lesquelles ?


Idem  que pour Jessica rabbit, un poisson sans céréales de préférence, et  supplémenter avec ce que tu donnes déjà même si certaines croquettes ont  de bons taux de condroprotecteurs (pas suffisants pour autant)




> Merci beaucoup!
> Et est-ce que comme pour les chats il faut également viser des croquettes aux faibles taux de Ca et de Phosphore?


Oui  et non, pour les chats c'est bcp plus important car beaucoup plus  fragiles à ce niveau, pour les chiens c'est moins important même si il  ne faut pas de taux explosifs non plus (genre 2% de Ca pour 1.5 de P  c'est trop), toutes les croquettes conseillées page 198 peuvent te  donner une idée  :: 




> Ok merci pour ton retour d'expérience 
> J'espère qu'ils vont s'occuper du problème de suivi, Fahn ayant eu également un problème de qualité.


C'est déjà fait elle a été remboursée je crois et a reçu des croquettes à la fois de zooplus et nutrivet !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

OK  :Smile:  Tant mieux parce que je suis vraiment ravie des nutrivet pour l'instant  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> C'est déjà fait elle a été remboursée je crois et a reçu des croquettes à la fois de zooplus et nutrivet !


Mon souci c'est que c'était une grosse commande (quasi 1000 ) et la baisse de qualité n'est pas aussi flagrante que le problème de Fahn, je pense pas qu'ils vont vouloir me rembourser juste parce ques chiens ont des chiasses intermittentes .... "qui nous dit que c'est notre faute", pfff, je me vois pas non plus faire faire des analyses ou quoi (c'est pas mes sous  ::  ), bon bref, j'ai l'impression que je peux juste m'assoir dessus et passer à autre chose la prochaine fois. Ca gonfle ! Mais je vais quand même les informer, et leur dire que du coup je vais voir ailleurs, crotte.

----------


## YenZ

C'est sur que ton problème est très différent, mais tu es aussi une très bonne cliente vu que tu n'achètes pas par 2 sacs, si tu leur expliques que tu es une "professionnelle" et que les résultats étaient très bien au début et très mauvais ensuite, tout en disant bien que tes chiens ont toujours le même cadre de vie, etc... il y a des chances pour qu'ils procèdent éventuellement à l'échange de ce qu'il te reste, ou alors à une vraie réduction sur la prochaine commande ; mais dans tous les cas faut les informer et pas hésiter à gueuler, vu les prix pratiqués faut pas déconner, ils peuvent pas se permettre d'avoir de fortes variations de qualité d'un sac à l'autre.
Si en plus tu les menaces d'aller ailleurs si pas de vrai geste co, ça devrait les inciter au moins à se bouger et à proposer quelque chose, enfin si ils sont sérieux et commerçants !

----------


## lucile67

il y a un moment sinon que tu donnais ces croquettes muza ?

----------


## lealouboy

Elle a mis plus haut que c'était sur une période de 3 mois  ::

----------


## lucile67

ah merci, j'avais pas remonté  ::

----------


## YenZ

L'Espagne et l'industrie du pet food... (merci à labradounette pour l'info  ::  )

http://food.20minutes-blogs.fr/archi...-aliments.html

----------


## gamba

Nous y voilà  ::

----------


## lucile67

terrible

----------


## rafaela13

> Nous y voilà


On dirait bien  ::  ::  :: 


James Wellbeloved dinde & riz adulte, vous en pensez quoi ? niveau prix ça va (ça tourne, de mémoire, entre 3.90/4€ le kilo), j'ai dit à ma mère que c'était mieux que RC mais c'est pas mal ce truc ou bof bof ??

----------


## monconfetti

http://food.20minutes-blogs.fr/archi...-aliments.html

C'est ce que je crains depuis longtemps ! GOSBI est espagnol ?!

----------


## gamba

Rien de fou, c'est couru d'avance depuis la découverte de la fraude au cheval. Si le circuit conso humaine n'est pas contrôlé, pourquoi le petfood le serait-il?

----------


## YenZ

> http://food.20minutes-blogs.fr/archi...-aliments.html
> 
> C'est ce que je crains depuis longtemps ! GOSBI est espagnol ?!


Regarde 4 posts au-dessus du tien...

Oui Gosbi est Espagnol, mais pas seulement, Cotecnica aussi, les poulets/porcs de chez platinum idem, et surement quelques autres !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On dirait bien 
> 
> 
> James Wellbeloved dinde & riz adulte, vous en pensez quoi ? niveau prix ça va (ça tourne, de mémoire, entre 3.90/4 le kilo), j'ai dit à ma mère que c'était mieux que RC mais c'est pas mal ce truc ou bof bof ??


J'ai pas revu la compo mais oui de mémoire c'est bien mieux que RC vu que que pas de multiples céréales, ni colorants, arômes etc..., d'ailleurs c'est sur la liste page 198.

----------


## rafaela13

Oui, je me suis servie de ta liste d'ailleurs pour trouver une marque pas trop mal (merci d'ailleurs  :: )
la compo :


> Ingrédients : riz (43 %), farine de viande de dinde (22 %), avoine (19 %), graines complètes de lin (3,9 %), sauce de dinde (2,9 %), graisse de dinde (2,9 %), pulpe de betteraves sucrières, farine de luzerne (1,2 %), algues de mer naturelles (0,5 %), chlorure de sodium, huile riche en acides gras oméga, chlorure de potassium, extraits de chicorée (0,1 %), carbonate de calcium, extraits de yucca (0,02 %).
> 
> Additifs :
> _Additifs nutritionnels :
> Antioxydants : E306 / antioxydants naturels (150 mg/kg).
> Vitamines : E672 / vitamine A (15 000 UI/kg), E671 / vitamine D3 (2 250 UI/kg).
> Oligo-éléments : E1 / fer (133 mg/kg), E2 / iode (3,3 mg/kg), E4 / cuivre (20 mg/kg), E5 / manganèse (40 mg/kg), E6 / zinc (385 mg/kg), E8 / sélénium (10 mg/kg)._

----------


## Poupoune 73

perso je ne prendrais pas un aliment dont le 1er ingrédient est une céréale (riz) pour nourrir un carnivore, y'en a quand même deux fois plus que la dinde, m'enfin... les 3 ingrédient principaux représentent 85% du total de la compo dont 22% de viande, je trouve que ça fait pas lourd

----------


## YenZ

Selon le site officiel




> turkey (26%), rice (26%), oats (19%), linseed (3%), turkey gravy (2%),  alfalfa (1%), seaweed (0.5%), yucca extract (0.02%), chicory extract  (0.1%)


Soit autant de dinde que de riz même si dans la compo ça donne




> rice, turkey meal, oats, whole linseed, turkey gravy, turkey fat, sugar  beet pulp, alfalfa meal, natural seaweed, sodium chloride, omega oil  supplement, potassium chloride, chicory extract, calcium carbonate,  yucca extract


Enfin c'est pas super par rapport à ce qu'on peut trouver, et ça reste un peu cher, mais toujours mieux que RC au final  ::

----------


## rafaela13

ah bah effectivement c'est pas du tout la même compo selon les sites  :: 
Merci pour les conseils, je lui dirai et après elle décidera  ::  j'ai pris ça pour qu'elle puisse commander facilement (zozo +) mais bon je continuerai à chercher grâce à la liste  ::

----------


## D-elphine

> Nous y voilà


 et oui mais pas besoin d'un article pour se méfier de certains produits, s'il n'y avait que la compo surlaquelle on nous induit en erreur (je parle pas que des gosbi)
bon pour cette affaire c'est franchement terrible mais pas prouvé encore

----------


## gamba

C'est-à-dire?

----------


## D-elphine

c'est à dire ? avant de donner qq chose faut bien se renseigner  c'est pareil pour tout et surtout pour les croquettes

----------


## gamba

Oui sauf qu'il est difficile d'être renseigné sur l'étiquetage frauduleux/la viande frauduleuse...

----------


## D-elphine

tu peux faire analyser ce que tu donnes à manger, par contre je suis pas sure pour ce que je dis qu'ils puissent faire la différence entre les viandes

----------


## gamba

Ce n'est pas très intéressant du coup  ::

----------


## D-elphine

> Ce n'est pas très intéressant du coup


ça dépend de ce que tu cherches en fait, perso, je préfère savoir que mes chiens mangent de bonnes choses même si à la place du saumon c'est de la truite par exple, que de savoir exactement la dénomination de la protéine mais qu'à côté de ça les ingrédients soient bourrés de pesticide et autres polluants  :: 

mais si effectivement tu veux juste savoir que tes chiens ne mangent pas d'autres chiens ça vaut pas le coup  ::

----------


## gamba

D'autres chiens, du cheval, une bouillie d'yeux, de la merde va savoir. Si aucun labo n'est capable de le déterminer, ça donne un début de réponse  ::

----------


## D-elphine

avec le tapage que ça fait, ils vont bien trouver une solution pour savoir de quelles origines sont les protéines s'ils ne l'ont pas déjà

----------


## gamba

J'aimerais partager ton optimisme mais comme cela n'a pas la moindre chance d'arriver, je vais juste cesser de leur donner de l'argent  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Mais alors, on doit donner quoi ? A qui faire confiance et qui est vraiment fiable ????

----------


## YenZ

Bah justement on n'en sait rien, perso j'ai plus confiance par rapport à ce qui vient du Canada que de l'Espagne, mais à part être dans les usines pour voir comment se déroule la fabrication, sinon aucun moyen d'être sur de quoi que ce soit, surtout quand tu vois déjà les énormes failles dans l'alimentation "humaine".
Perso une marque comme Orijen/Acana ça me donne plutôt confiance, mais faut pas non plus mettre tout le monde dans le même panier et penser que tout ce qui vient d'Espagne est mauvais, ou alors faut faire fabriquer soi-même une croquette avec des critères spécifiques comme le bio, pas de conservateurs chimiques, antibios, ogm, colorants, arômes... ou il reste le choix de nourrir au cru  ::

----------


## gamba

Je pense que faire confiance est impossible, ce n'est pas uniquement un problème espagnol, ces choses sont invérifiables et non encadrées de toute manière.

----------


## Tisouen

Bn je suis toujours dans les problèmes urinaires et se pose donc le soucis de l'alimentation. Si pour le moment c'est alimentation médicale le temps de traiter, il se pourrait bien qu'il faille continuer dans le temps s'il y a récidive. Or ça me pose un gros soucis vu la composition... Pratiquement essentiellement des protéines d'origine végétale !! 

Une "forte" consommation de protéines favoriserait les cristaux de struvites apparemment. Et l'alimentation médicalisé ne contient que 18% de protéine (et 17% de matières grasses) et des taux de minéraux bien plus bas phosphore et calcium à 0,5% et magnésium à 0,05%.
Ma chienne mange normalement des natyka donc taux de protéines plus important 28%(mais humidité plus importante aussi) et calcium et phosphore plus haut également. 

Que feriez vous ? Est ce que ça serait possible/utile de garder le natyka et de donner un acidifiant d'urine ? Ou de mélanger les natyka avec un sachet spéciale urinaire (moins de céréales dans les sachets RC urinary que dans les boîtes RC urinary...)

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai le même pb et le véto m'a bien expliqué qu'en cas de pb urinaire peut importe l'origine des protéines, il est même nettement préférable qu'elles soient d'origine végétale ... et on paie une fortune pour de l'extrait de céréales ...

Perso je suis passé à SANABELLE URINARY et JOSERA CARISMO prix croquettes habituelles (j'en ai 17 qui mangent au même ratelier donc impossible de faire autrement) et ils sont bien plus en forme qu'avec des protéines animales ... je leur donne des boites en plus mais çà fait réfléchir ... ils sont à la fois en forme et plus calmes, beau poil, ils ne sortent pas de toute façon ...

----------


## D-elphine

> Mais alors, on doit donner quoi ? A qui faire confiance et qui est vraiment fiable ????



moi aussi, ce qui vient du canada me parait mieux voir allemagne, il y a aussi le certifié bio mais le pb de ces croq reste la compo pas tjs top
et après ce qui est nouveau je prends pas je privilégie ce qui est déjà bien implanté

----------


## YenZ

> Je pense que faire confiance est impossible, ce  n'est pas uniquement un problème espagnol, ces choses sont invérifiables  et non encadrées de toute manière.


Bah on est bien  d'accord c'est tout le problème de faire confiance ou pas, et c'est  clair que le problème n'est pas uniquement espagnol, même vu ce qui s'y  passe à tous les niveaux (utilisation en masse de pesticides, engrais  etc..., sans parler des refuges ou encore de la condition des  galgos/podencos) je comprends que ça puisse cristalliser l'attention des  consommateurs.




> Bn je suis toujours dans les problèmes urinaires  et se pose donc le soucis de l'alimentation. Si pour le moment c'est  alimentation médicale le temps de traiter, il se pourrait bien qu'il  faille continuer dans le temps s'il y a récidive. Or ça me pose un gros  soucis vu la composition... Pratiquement essentiellement des protéines  d'origine végétale !! 
> 
> Une "forte" consommation de protéines favoriserait les cristaux de  struvites apparemment. Et l'alimentation médicalisé ne contient que 18%  de protéine (et 17% de matières grasses) et des taux de minéraux bien  plus bas phosphore et calcium à 0,5% et magnésium à 0,05%.
> Ma chienne mange normalement des natyka donc taux de protéines plus  important 28%(mais humidité plus importante aussi) et calcium et  phosphore plus haut également. 
> 
> Que feriez vous ? Est ce que ça serait possible/utile de garder le  natyka et de donner un acidifiant d'urine ? Ou de mélanger les natyka  avec un sachet spéciale urinaire (moins de céréales dans les sachets RC  urinary que dans les boîtes RC urinary...)


Comme je te le  disais précédemment j'utilise moi aussi Natyka (mais aussi platinum)  depuis peu vu que ma chienne boude de plus en plus l'alimentation sèche,  le hic de l'alimentation médicalisée pour traiter ton problème est  justement que le taux de prot va être très bas (la viande et les os  étant riches en minéraux) et les industriels vont donc compenser en  augmentant le gras et les fibres afin de ne pas avoir un taux trop  explosif de glucides dans l'aliment.

Natyka c'est 28% de prot  donc 34% sur matière sèche, et les minéraux 1.22 de P pour 1.83 de Ca  sur matière sèche (sinon 1 et 1.5).

Impossible de savoir si le  mieux serait de garder natyka avec acidifiant d'urine ou autre sans  avoir testé préalablement, soit tu fais ça, soit tu changes directement  de marque pour quelque chose de tout aussi bien ou même mieux mais avec  des taux de minéraux et cendres bien plus raisonnables !

Dans le style tu as Nutrivet dietetic & care (39/15, 1.2/1 en minéraux, et 5.5% de cendres)
mais  aussi Acana prairie sans céréales (zooplus.es au moins cher), ou encore  Purizon chez zooplus, les taux de minéraux restent acceptables, mais  forcément rien à voir avec du médicalisé, tu seras forcément à environ 1  de P pour environ 1.2 de Ca, sauf les cendres qui seront toujours de  l'ordre de 7/8%

Si tu souhaites malgré tout un aliment (bcp)  moins protéiné même si à mon sens c'est surtout les minéraux qu'il va  falloir surveiller, en particulier le magnésium si ce sont des  cristaux/calculs de struvite, alors oriente-toi par ex vers TOTW puppy  HP ou PS (qui n'a de puppy que le nom, vérifie quand même le magnésium  je n'ai pas regardé, si tu ne trouves pas j'ai le détail complet de  l'analyse si besoin), idéalement ce serait d'avoir 1% de Ca pour moins  de 1 de P, mais difficile à trouver sur une "bonne croquette".
Ce que tu peux faire aussi c'est de compléter l'alimentation sèche avec de l'humide, ou alors nourrir au cru.




> J'ai le même pb et le véto m'a bien  expliqué qu'en cas de pb urinaire peut importe l'origine des protéines,  il est même nettement préférable qu'elles soient d'origine végétale ...  et on paie une fortune pour de l'extrait de céréales ...
> 
> Perso je suis passé à SANABELLE URINARY et JOSERA CARISMO prix  croquettes habituelles (j'en ai 17 qui mangent au même ratelier donc  impossible de faire autrement) et ils sont bien plus en forme qu'avec  des protéines animales ... je leur donne des boites en plus mais çà fait  réfléchir ... ils sont à la fois en forme et plus calmes, beau poil,  ils ne sortent pas de toute façon ...


En cas de problèmes urinaires mieux vaut avoir des protéines végétales ? 
Mouarf on aura tout entendu.
Qu'il  faille moins de minéraux ok, ces derniers étant très présents dans la  viande et en particulier les os, mais de là à dire que les protéines  végétales seront bénéfiques ??
T'es sure que tu parles bien de tes  chiens car tu dis qu'ils ne sortent pas ? Surtout que la gamme josera  carismo existe pour chats...
Et le fait que tu donnes des boites en  plus d'une alimentation spécifique n'y est pas étranger vu que ça  apporte beaucoup plus d'eau.




> moi aussi, ce qui vient du canada me parait mieux voir allemagne, il y a aussi le certifié bio mais le pb de ces croq reste la compo pas tjs top
> et après ce qui est nouveau je prends pas je privilégie ce qui est déjà bien implanté


Idem pour le Canada et l’Allemagne même si il y a des ratés aussi là-bas (cf 1st choice), le certifié bio c'est malheureusement naze en compos, mais le fait de rien prendre de nouveau ça me semble étrange (cf Nutrivet Instinct), ce n'est pas ce qui est le plus ancien ou le plus connu qui est le mieux pour autant... (RC depuis 45 ans, Hill's depuis 75 ans, Pedigree archi connu et archi naze, Frolic, Freeskies et cie...)

----------


## Tisouen

J'aimerai rester sur une croquette plus humide mais si pas le choix je prendrai une plus sèche avec des sachets. 

Le cru c'est pas possible actuellement et du coup difficile de contrôler l'apport de minéraux non ?

Les protéines végétales les vétos vont de toutes façons pas dire que c'est pourrie vu qu'ils vendent que des croquettes qui en contiennent un max... 

Mais la RC urinary les croquettes pèsent pas lourd donc le volume à donner est plus important. On dirait de la céréales soufflée quoi (et en fait c'est quasi ça) et je suis pas méga fan et méga rassurée niveau retournement d'estomac.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs YenZ est ce que tu as le détail complet du pourcentage des minéraux pour natyka ? Je viens de leur demander sur la page FB mais si tu as ça en ta possession c'est encore plus rapide !

----------


## D-elphine

> Idem pour le Canada et lAllemagne même si il y a des ratés aussi là-bas (cf 1st choice), le certifié bio c'est malheureusement naze en compos, mais le fait de rien prendre de nouveau ça me semble étrange (cf Nutrivet Instinct), ce n'est pas ce qui est le plus ancien ou le plus connu qui est le mieux pour autant... (RC depuis 45 ans, Hill's depuis 75 ans, Pedigree archi connu et archi naze, Frolic, Freeskies et cie...)


c'est pour ça que j' ai jamais pris bio mais ce serait un bon argument de qualité (hormis le + important qu'est la compo), on est d'accord que quand je parle de bien implanté et de qualité je ne parle pas de frolic et de tout le tralala, mais vu le nombre d'aliments sans céréales qui poussent je ne trouve pas ça rassurant, par exple j' aurai été tenté par nutrivet mais j' ai des doutes donc je m' abstiens, pour d'autres raisons, je n' ai jamais eu envie de donner gosbi  (même si pour cette histoire rien n'est vérifié, ça va tellement vite sur internet que c'est peut être bien un sale coup vu que la marque a du succès), donc en gros pour de la bonne croquette (avec ou sans céréales) je préfère ce qui a déjà été approuvé depuis plusieurs années même si ça fait pas 50 ans que c'est sur le marché, donc type acana, même josera j' aurai quand même plus confiance

mais après dans mon cas il est évident lorsque je me déciderai à ne plus prendre d'autres chiens, de passer en alimentaton ménagère et je pense que c'est la seule alimentation dans laquelle on puisse avoir un maximum confiance

----------


## YenZ

En croquette plus humide, donc environ 18% d'humidité soit environ 2 fois plus que le taux habituel, ya pas foule à part Natyka ou Platinum ! (ce dernier est bcp plus cher)
Si le cru n'est pas possible ça règle la question, mais non au final ce n'est pas vraiment difficile de contrôler l'apport vu que tu sais ce que tu donnes comme ration, et surtout parce que c'est cru et donc beaucoup d'humidité.
Il te reste la possibilité de compléter les croquettes avec de l'humide de qualité, sinon pour Natyka non je n'ai pas toute la liste détaillée des minéraux (pas la mgnésium par ex), uniquement pour TOTW !

Tout ce que tu as sur le site officiel est ici

http://www.natyka.com/articles/natyka-gold-adult.html

*Ingrédients:*  viande fraîche de poulet & de boeuf 35 %, poulet déshydraté 23 %,  riz 22 %, poisson 6 %, graisse de poulet déshydraté 6%, pulpe de  betterave, myrtilles, foie de volaille 3 %, acide lactique, son ,  phosphate de calcium, sodium, ail, levure de bière,  fructo-oligo-saccharides.
*Valeurs qualitatives* :
	Protéines brutes: 28 %, huiles et graisses brutes 15%, fibres brutes 1,6%, cendres brutes 8 %,
	humidité 18 %, Phosphore 1%, Calcium 1,5 %.
*Contenu des additifs pour 1 Kg* :
	Oligo-éléments : fer 165 mg, cuivre 23 mg, manganèse 40 mg, zinc 170 mg, sélénium 0.5 mg, iode 3 mg, cobalt 0.2 mg
	Vitamines, provitamines: Vit. A 20.500 i.u., vit. D3 1.550 i.u., vit. E 300 mg, acide nicotinique 60 mg

sachant que pour connaitre ces taux sur matière sèche faut faire par 
18% d'humidité sur le total donc 100 - 18 = 82
protéines = 28%, donc (28/82)*100 = 34% sur matière sèche, idem pour chaque taux.

----------


## Tisouen

Sur la page Natyka ils m'ont dit de regarder sur le paquet... Ils ne percutent pas que si je pose la question c'est bien parce que rien n'est indiqué sur le paquet... 

Je vais peut être la passée à TOTW sierra mountain. C'est celles que j'utilisais pour mon épileptique et elle y avait gouté et elle avait validé ! 
Si tu as je veux bien la compo détaillée.

Et pour l'humide de bonne qualité tu pencherai sur quoi ? Rester sur les sachets urinary (mais du coup niveau "médical" ça ne servirait pas à grand chose) ou sur autre chose ?

Merci pour tes réponses très complètes YenZ !! Ca m'aide bien !

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai confondu avec le forum chats !

----------


## YenZ

T'as qu'à leur dire qu'il n'y a rien et que tu veux connaitre le taux exact de magnésium, mais qu'ils ne sachent pas qu'il n'y a rien sur le paquet c'est vraiment bizarre  :: 

Toutes les analyses détaillées de TOTW toutes les gammes chiens et chats ici

http://www.datafilehost.com/download-b085beb4.html  (décoche use download manager avant de lancer le download du fichier, il te faut excel ou équivalent pour le lire)

Si tu veux absolument du moins protéiné, chez TOTW tu as 4 gammes, 2 puppy et 2 adultes (en fait elles sont juste pareil), celle adulte au poisson ya trop de calcium, celle à l'agneau que tu as choisi ya encore 1.6 de ca (0.11 de magnésium), le mieux serait peut-être encore une des 2 gammes puppy, soit la PS, soit la HP, mais le magnésium reste encore à un niveau moyen à légèrement élevé (0.11 ou 0.12)

Pour l'humide regarde page 198 de mémoire plusieurs marques sont indiquées, pour les sachets honnêtement je ne sais pas, je ne connais pas ton chien et je ne suis pas véto, mais si il n'est pas sujet à faire ce genre de "crise" logiquement le fait de lui donner un aliment moins chargé en minéraux (une fois les cristaux dissous) + de l'humide devrait réguler le problème.

Compo TOTW sierra (pour savoir où le trouver c'est aussi page 198 si besoin)

Viande d'agneau, patates douces, pois, huile de canola, agneau rôti,  pulpe de tomate, poisson de l'océan déshydraté, chlorure de choline et  de sodium, racine de chicorée, tomate, myrtilles, framboises, extrait de  yucca, ferments lactiques, vitmine E, proteinate de fer, zinc et  cuivre, sulfate de zinc et cuivre, iodure de potassium, vitamine B1,  proteinate de manganese, vitamine C, vitamine A, biotine, panthoténate  de calcium, sulfate de manganèsium, sélénite de sodium, vitamine B6,  B12, B2 , vitamine D, acide folique. 

Sur le site officiel




> Lamb, lamb broth, vegetable broth, lamb liver, dried egg, peas,  natural flavor, modified potato starch, sweet potatoes, potatoes,  calcium carbonate, roasted lamb, guar gum, potassium chloride, sodium  tripolyphosphate, salt, dried chicory root, tomatoes, canola oil,  blueberries, raspberries, choline chloride, yucca schidigera extract,  iron proteinate (a source of chelated iron), zinc proteinate (a source  of chelated zinc), vitamin E supplement, copper proteinate (a source of  chelated copper), manganese proteinate (a source of chelated manganese),  riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, thiamine  mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, potassium  iodide, biotin, vitamin D3 supplement.

----------


## Tisouen

Elle a déjà fait des IU mais sans cristaux et des petites. C'est une croisée chien loup tchécoslovaque et elle a tendance à se retenir d'uriner en temps normal. Y a un moment elle n'urinait qu'une fois par jour. Maintenant elle fait 2 fois par jours (pas en ce moment vu qu'elle a son IU).

L'idéal pour moi aurait été de mettre mes 3 autres chiens sous la même gamme mais l'avantage des Natyka c'est aussi le prix (prix pro sans besoin de faire de grosses commandes) avec une bonne qualité. 

D'ailleurs pour ma chienne ils m'ont dit d'essayer la gamme veterinary au lapin mais elle n'aime pas (étonnant de sa part d'ailleurs) et pas sur que les taux changent tant que ça.

----------


## lucile67

bah m'enfin corinne,   ::

----------


## confetti

Amandiers a écrit : " pour d'autres raisons, je n' ai jamais eu envie de donner gosbi " 

Pourquoi ?

----------


## confetti

( Je ne comprends pas ce qui s'est passé "monconfetti" est devenu "confetti " !!!!! )

----------


## D-elphine

> Amandiers a écrit : " pour d'autres raisons, je n' ai jamais eu envie de donner gosbi " 
> 
> Pourquoi ?


la compo me suffit pas, je regarde également la provenance notemment pour les pays qui utilisent pas mal de pesticides que l'on risque de retrouver dans les denrées (mais je ne fais pas ça, que pour les croquettes  :: )

----------


## lealouboy

> c'est pour ça que j' ai jamais pris bio mais ce serait un bon argument de qualité (hormis le + important qu'est la compo), on est d'accord que quand je parle de bien implanté et de qualité je ne parle pas de frolic et de tout le tralala, mais vu le nombre d'aliments sans céréales qui poussent je ne trouve pas ça rassurant, par exple j' aurai été tenté par nutrivet mais j' ai des doutes donc je m' abstiens, pour d'autres raisons, je n' ai jamais eu envie de donner gosbi (même si pour cette histoire rien n'est vérifié, ça va tellement vite sur internet que c'est peut être bien un sale coup vu que la marque a du succès), donc en gros pour de la bonne croquette (avec ou sans céréales) je préfère ce qui a déjà été approuvé depuis plusieurs années même si ça fait pas 50 ans que c'est sur le marché, donc type acana, même josera j' aurai quand même plus confiance
> 
> mais après dans mon cas il est évident lorsque je me déciderai à ne plus prendre d'autres chiens, de passer en alimentaton ménagère et je pense que c'est la seule alimentation dans laquelle on puisse avoir un maximum confiance


C'est Gosbi en particulier qui est accusé ?????????????????????  ::

----------


## D-elphine

je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire désolée  :: 



avec cette affaire de viande de chien, je pense que gosbi est visé oui mais c'est que des suppositions de plus comme dit plus haut ça risque donc de toucher toutes les marques qui utilisent en matières premières des aliments espagnols, c'est peut être juste des grosses conneries comme il y en a pleins.

avant de vous alarmez pour ça, attendez d'avoir le fin mot de l'histoire, comme passé un moment des mauvais lots sur les totw, mauvais lots qui n'avaient jamais débarqués en france

----------


## Taysa

Nutrivet est fabriqué en espagne aussi hein ....

----------


## D-elphine

ben oui c'est ce que disait yenz plus haut

- - - Mise à jour - - -

d'ailleurs il ne s'agit pas que de croquettes il s'agit de l'industrie de l' agro alimentaire donc finalement,ça m' étonnerait qu'une marque soit visée en particulier , je parlais gosbi car c'est la 1ère marque qui a été citée ici

----------


## MuzaRègne

> ça risque donc de toucher toutes les marques qui utilisent en matières premières des aliments espagnols


C'est à dire toutes les marques : les matières premières circulent en europe et même dans le monde, on n'a pas de moyen de savoir d'où viennent celles utilisées par tel ou tel marque de croquette - et même, d'un sac à l'autre, ça va changer.
Quand j'ai visité l'usine RC il y avait 2 camions de viandes déshydratés quelconques arrivant d'italie, ils ont des fournisseurs dans toute l'europe. Les cargaisons sont ensuite utilisées selon leur analyse qui est faite à l'arrivée = %ages de protéines, etc. Donc en fonction de l'arrivage du jour, ça va changer.

Tiens puisqu'on parle de RC, intervention ici récemment d'un commercial RC, leur nouvelle marotte : "les chiens ne sont pas des carnivores mais des protéivores", donc prot végétale, prot végétale, du pareil au même  ::  . Mais bien sûr  ::  .

----------


## Tisouen

Nutrivet en espagne ? Ca a changé alors parce qu'il y a 2 ans l'usine était en France dans le lot si je me souviens bien. C'était justement un de leur argument la fabrication française.

----------


## pomku

Non Nutrivet emballe en France, mais fabrique en Espagne. Le fait d'empaqueter en France suffit légalement à se décréter : "Made in France"…

----------


## confetti

Vais passer les deux petits à la gamelle ménagère (déjà commencé hier soir ) au moins pour un des repas de la journée et verrais pour les gros un peu plus tard , ça me dégoûte toutes ces histoires  de viande !

----------


## Tisouen

Ah bah c'est pas ce qu'on m'avait dit chez Nutrivet... On m'avait bien dit fabrication en France et je crois même qu'on m'avait filé le numéro de l'usine pour poser des questions sur la fabrication si besoin. Pas très réglo de leur pas du coup.

----------


## confetti

Ils peuvent fabriquer en France mais la viande vient de partout , il faudrait être sûre que les contrôles sont rigoureux , mais il y a tellement d'argent en jeu !!

----------


## YenZ

> C'est Gosbi en particulier qui est accusé ?????????????????????


Non  pas Gosbi spécifiquement, mais il se trouve que le scandale en question  a été découvert en Espagne, ce qui peut potentiellement toucher toutes  les marques espagnoles, ainsi que celles qui font fabriquer en espagne  (cf nutrivet par exemple), mais aussi d'autres vu que la viande vient de toute lEurope et est vendue partout eu Europe




> Elle a déjà fait des IU mais sans cristaux et des  petites. C'est une croisée chien loup tchécoslovaque et elle a tendance  à se retenir d'uriner en temps normal. Y a un moment elle n'urinait  qu'une fois par jour. Maintenant elle fait 2 fois par jours (pas en ce  moment vu qu'elle a son IU).
> 
> L'idéal pour moi aurait été de mettre mes 3 autres chiens sous la même  gamme mais l'avantage des Natyka c'est aussi le prix (prix pro sans  besoin de faire de grosses commandes) avec une bonne qualité. 
> 
> D'ailleurs pour ma chienne ils m'ont dit d'essayer la gamme veterinary  au lapin mais elle n'aime pas (étonnant de sa part d'ailleurs) et pas  sur que les taux changent tant que ça.


C'est clair que le  gros avantage de Natyka reste sa compo très correcte et ses prix très  attractifs peu importe que l'on soit éleveur, gros consommateur ou pas !

D'ailleurs  j'ai oublié de te dire hier qu'il y a aussi Dog Lover's Gold qui  correspondrait à ce que tu cherches, des taux de 26/18, assez peu de  glucides (33%), une bonne compo est pas trop de minéraux (1.3/1 quand  même et 0.117 de magnésium), par contre pas mal de cendres ! (9.5%)

Tu  as aussi les gammes "passion" sans céréales, soit en 25/15 (poisson),  ou en 32/18 (poulet) qui sont très bien et assez chères, par contre  impossible de trouver l'analyse complète, sauf à les contacter, tu peux  déjà voir ce que c'est ici

http://www.dogloversgold.eu/eu/en/index.html#

ou sur le site français ici http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/7?

Sinon  faudrait de préférence t'orienter vers une gamme spécifique avec des  taux de minéraux réduits (comme la gamme josera carismo pour les chats),  mais pour chiens j'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas bien ce qui pourrait  correspondre, sauf à acheter une alimentation médicalisée spécifique  avec une compo naze et qui coute 3 bras.

éventuellement http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...erre-3-kg.html

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...-riz-3-kg.html

Tu  as aussi Profine, adulte large breed avec des taux de 1.3/1, mais  surtout la gamme saumon (environ 55/15kgs) qui est pas trop mal, des  taux de 1.1/0.9, certes en compo c'est moins bien que tout ce que tu  connais déjà, mais c'est moins chargé en minéraux, sans être une  alimentation spécifique pour autant ! (et c'est pas trop cher aussi,  perso j'avais utilisé Profine au début de mes recherches sur  l'alimentation canine, et j'en étais plutôt très satisfait même si on  est pas dans le très haut de gamme, c'est toujours mieux que bcp de  produits)

http://croquettes-profine.fr/categor...id_category=14
http://crokeo.com/fr/16-profine
et sinon tout est page 198  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon quelles croquettes sont exclusivement fabriquées en France et de bonne qualité alors  ::

----------


## YenZ

> C'est à dire toutes les marques : les matières premières circulent en europe et même dans le monde, on n'a pas de moyen de savoir d'où viennent celles utilisées par tel ou tel marque de croquette - et même, d'un sac à l'autre, ça va changer.
> Quand j'ai visité l'usine RC il y avait 2 camions de viandes déshydratés quelconques arrivant d'italie, ils ont des fournisseurs dans toute l'europe. Les cargaisons sont ensuite utilisées selon leur analyse qui est faite à l'arrivée = %ages de protéines, etc. Donc en fonction de l'arrivage du jour, ça va changer.
> 
> Tiens puisqu'on parle de RC, intervention ici récemment d'un commercial RC, leur nouvelle marotte : "les chiens ne sont pas des carnivores mais des protéivores", donc prot végétale, prot végétale, du pareil au même  . Mais bien sûr  .


Ah mais moi aussi j'ai eu le droit au discours d'une représentante RC chez truffaut, c'est à mourir de rire (ou à en pleurer au choix) de voir à quel point ils prennent les gens pour des abrutis, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas manqué de lui dire tout le bien que je pensais de leurs pratiques commerciales/marketing, ainsi que le fait qu'ils surfent sur un nom créé il y a 45 ans à l'époque par une vraie passionnée, pour aujourd'hui vendre de la merde à prix d'or en continuant à faire croire aux gens qu'ils achètent de la pure qualité, les pauvres si ils savaient...
Et quand tu leur parles des marques "hait de gamme" avec les taux qui vont avec bah la réponse c'est "je connais pas, mais ça me semble bien trop élevés comme taux"  :: 
Mais bien sur, des fois mieux vaut être sourd que d'entendre des conneries pareilles !




> Nutrivet en espagne ? Ca a changé alors parce qu'il y a 2 ans l'usine était en France dans le lot si je me souviens bien. C'était justement un de leur argument la fabrication française.


A priori ils ont bien une usine à Angers de mémoire, mais à priori toute la fabrication ne s'y ferait pas, seulement une partie, car il faut certaines normes ISO et certains extrudeurs que l'on ne trouve pas forcément partout, suffit qu'ils fassent la sacherie ici par exemple pour que ce soit "made in france", l'art et la manière de duper le con....sommateur !
D'autant plus qu'il est très difficile de visiter leur usine, si c'est encore possible, ce qui laisse à penser qu'ils peuvent avoir des choses à cacher, mais bon aucune certitude non plus !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon quelles croquettes sont exclusivement fabriquées en France et de bonne qualité alors



A ma connaissance aucune  si tu entends par fabriqué en France = matières premières françaises ou majoritairement + fabrication + sacherie en France, mais c'est comme pour tout, la charcuterie que tu achètes en corse, bah la viande elle peut très bien venir de roumanie, d'angleterre ou de je ne sais où !
Mais vu qu'ils salent et emballent en corse, bah c'est corse, vive la législation européenne à la con ! (et merci la traçabilité des aliments)

----------


## lealouboy

Après, mieux vaut attendre les suites de toute cette affaire....

----------


## Tisouen

Merci YenZ pour tout ces détails. 

J'ai parlé avec mon véto des RC urinary et je lui ai dit que la compo me plaisait pas du tout. Il est d'accord avec moi sur le fait qu'il y a vraiment trop de céréales. Et du coup il m'a dit que j'aurai pas besoin de continuer sur une alimentation médicale. Les cristaux de struvites sont vraiment microscopiques (nombreux par contre) donc on va pas continuer longtemps sur cette alimentation de poules. 

Je vais quand même essayer d'obtenir la réponse de natyka pour le magnesium. Je vais reprendre toutes tes réponses et voir chaque gamme/marque dont tu me parles et essayer de trancher !

j'ai bien envie de tester le K9 natural (peut être juste occasionnellement) dont taysa a mis le lien dans une autre post mais par contre ça revient très cher.

----------


## Taysa

C'est cher au kilo mais tu en donnes peu par jour  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour taysa 24kg j'avais calculer ca me revenait a 80-90€ je crois par mois si j'ai bonne memoire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nan c'etait plus qu'un mois mais je sais plus faudrait je re regarde

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle en raffolait et ganja aussi

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Ah bah c'est pas ce qu'on m'avait dit chez Nutrivet... On m'avait bien dit fabrication en France et je crois même qu'on m'avait filé le numéro de l'usine pour poser des questions sur la fabrication si besoin. Pas très réglo de leur pas du coup.





> aucune certitude non plus !


Voilà Yenz résume bien : on n'a aucune preuve, ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre. D'autant plus que la gamme instinct n'est pas la seule chez Nutrivet, ils ont du standard, premium, super-premium, donc qu'est ce qui est fait où ? A moins d'aller sur place (vers Villeneuve sur Lot je crois) ben on n'en saura rien.
Rien que le fait que ce ne soit pas clair peut décourager, moi sachant que de toute façon tout le monde utilise des matières premières venues de partout, je m'en fiche à la limite que ce soit fait ici ou là. A part si c'est fait très loin (usa / canada), je ne me vois pas acheter des croquettes qui ont fait ouat mille bornes en avion, bonjour le bilan carbone  ::  .

Pour en revenir à RC : à mon avis ils sont en train de se planter Royalement (lolilouche) et ils vont s'en mordre les doigts (ou devoir retourner leur veste d'un coup  ::  ), leur nouveau discours à la con "protéivore" c'est leur réponse à la menace du moment = les aliments avec de plus en plus de protéines animales et de moins en moins de céréales / végétaux. Au lieu de jouer sur le même terrain ils s'enfoncent plus profondément la tête dans le cul oops pardon, sable, je suis prête à parier que commercialement c'est une erreur, leur pouvoir de pipotage des masses / des vétos va finir par avoir des limites. Et tout ça pour continuer à acheter des matières premières le moins chères possibles, bah oui les déchets d'abattoirs c'est trop cher comparé aux déchets  de meunerie  ::  .


Hah et aussi j'avais assez apprécié la justification éthique : "pas d'ingrédients autorisés à la consommation humaine chez nous, par conviction éthique" mouahahaha heum disons que ça tombe bien, hein ?

----------


## Mathildev

> Oui  et non, pour les chats c'est bcp plus important car beaucoup plus  fragiles à ce niveau, pour les chiens c'est moins important même si il  ne faut pas de taux explosifs non plus (genre 2% de Ca pour 1.5 de P  c'est trop), toutes les croquettes conseillées page 198 peuvent te  donner une idée


Encore merci pour toutes tes réponses (surtout que j'imagine que tu dois souvent te répéter avec ces questions naïves  ::  ). Allez, faut bien se lancer un jour: je vais essayer de passer aux Acana Pacifia. C'est ce qui m'a semblé être le meilleur compromis niveau protéines (33%) / Ca P (1.5-1.2%) / cendres brutes (7.5%). Bon y'a les Orijen aussi... mais ça me fait peur de faire un aussi grand écart niveau taux de protéines par rapport aux anciennes croquettes...

----------


## Fahn

> (lolilouche)


Merde, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette horreur?  ::

----------


## YenZ

Pour Orijen/Acana/TOTW c'est envoyé par bateau non pas avion, bilan carbone moins lourd mais on est d'accord ça reste lourd par rapport à ce qui est fabriqué en Europe  :: 




> Encore merci pour toutes tes réponses (surtout que j'imagine que tu dois souvent te répéter avec ces questions naïves  ). Allez, faut bien se lancer un jour: je vais essayer de passer aux Acana Pacifia. C'est ce qui m'a semblé être le meilleur compromis niveau protéines (33%) / Ca P (1.5-1.2%) / cendres brutes (7.5%). Bon y'a les Orijen aussi... mais ça me fait peur de faire un aussi grand écart niveau taux de protéines par rapport aux anciennes croquettes...


De rien, Acana très bien tu verras ce que ça donne, mais pense bien à faire une transition et à peser la bouffe afin de ne pas sur-doser sous risque de diarrhées, orijen est très très bien, le fait d'avoir plus de protéines est encore mieux, par contre attention pas forcément très bien toléré par tous les chiens (ancienne formule très bien pour les miens, nouvelle = catastrophe, faut tester pour voir)

Acana au moins cher ici =) http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...enfutter/acana
ici =) http://lamiamcroq.free.fr/
ici =)http://animiam.fr/croquettes-chien-a...-pacifica.html
ici =) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...al21ma5m3.html
ici =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...ica-25-kg.html

Au moins cher (sac abimé) =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/acana...-sac-abim.html

----------


## Mathildev

> Pour Orijen/Acana/TOTW c'est envoyé par bateau non pas avion, bilan carbone moins lourd mais on est d'accord ça reste lourd par rapport à ce qui est fabriqué en Europe 
> 
> 
> 
> De rien, Acana très bien tu verras ce que ça donne, mais pense bien à faire une transition et à peser la bouffe afin de ne pas sur-doser sous risque de diarrhées, orijen est très très bien, le fait d'avoir plus de protéines est encore mieux, par contre attention pas forcément très bien toléré par tous les chiens (ancienne formule très bien pour les miens, nouvelle = catastrophe, faut tester pour voir)
> 
> Acana au moins cher ici =) http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...enfutter/acana
> ici =) http://lamiamcroq.free.fr/
> ici =)http://animiam.fr/croquettes-chien-a...-pacifica.html
> ...


Merci beaucoup! je viens de commander en petite quantité sur zooplus fr pour tester (de même pour les nutrivet pour mes chats). Si ça marche bien, j'étudierai tous ces plans pour les gros sacs!  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Merde, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette horreur?


M'enfin tu connais pas lolilouche ? Stun peu comme "je suis drôle de drôle" et autre "olol keskonsmarre".




(tu noteras l'absence de smiley, faudrait pas être TROP drôle non plus, mvoyez  :: )

----------


## Tisouen

Les Acana pacifica sont celles qui ont le plus faible taux de magnésium (0,08%) (comparé aux autres acana et aux origen/TOTW). 
Les taux de P et de Ca c'est toujours au dessus de 1% pour toutes par contre. 
Mais dans la pacifica il y a de la canneberge et amandine dans le topic des infections urinaires m'a dit pas de cramberry pour des struvites. 

Mais quel casse tête !!

Y a pas une société qui permettait de composer soit même ses croquettes ?

----------


## YenZ

J'avais pas pensé à regarder le magnésium ni dans Acana ni Orijen, et pour un casse-tête c'est même pire que ça !
Non aucune société ne te permettra de le faire, sauf si tu fabriques par palettes entières, donc plusieurs tonnes...  ::  (et en prime faut s'y connaitre à minimum, s'agit pas de jouer à l'apprenti chimiste)

----------


## Tisouen

Mais c'est un peu chiant à trouer ce taux de magnésium. C'est pas marqué partout du coup c'est un peu le parcours du combattant pour le trouver. 

Reste à trouver le même genre de compo que les acana pacifica mais sans canneberge alors... Ou savoir le pourcentage de canneberge pour savoir si c'est acceptable ou non  :: 

Pour Natyka tu as testé les veterinary ? JE sais pas si c'est parce que ma chienne est malade mais elle n'en voulait pas. Les autres les mangent bien.
Aucun soucis de diarrhée ? Pareil ma chienne (toujours la même) avait tendance à avoir des selles plus molles juste avant qu'on diagnostique son IU. 
Les autres aucun soucis de selles mais juste assez odorantes. Enfin ça sent bien la croquette Natyka quoi.

----------


## D-elphine

> Vais passer les deux petits à la gamelle ménagère (déjà commencé hier soir ) au moins pour un des repas de la journée et verrais pour les gros un peu plus tard , ça me dégoûte toutes ces histoires  de viande !


le truc c'est que malgré la ration ménagère il faut bien choisir car si on vise bien ce qui est dit, même en donnant de la viande pur porc tu peux donner du porc qui a été nourri avec ces farines à base de chien, et c'est valable du coup pour toutes les viandes donc pour bien faire faut donner de la viande bio française. c

e cas est peut être exceptionnel, cette usine a voulu faire cette connerie, c'est pas dit que les autres aient suivi quand même

on est bien dans la mouise si on veut donner quelques chose de 100% fiable car c'est impossible

- - - Mise à jour - - -

acana n'est pas cher sur le site miscota.fr

----------


## gamba

Ce n'est pas parce que la perfection est difficile/impossible à atteindre en matière de petfood (il est vrai que cela demande beaucoup d'investissement)  qu'il faut être content de donner un mélange de matières indéterminées payé 8 euros le kilo. Honnêtement j'ai du mal à comprendre ce manque d'exigence de la part des proprios.
En plus quand ce genre d'affaire sort, c'est plus souvent la partie émergée de l'iceberg qu'un cas isolé.

----------


## D-elphine

> on est bien dans la mouise si on veut donner quelques chose de 100% fiable car c'est impossible


d'ailleurs ça n'est pas impossible il "suffit" de produire soi même

----------


## POLKA67

Je viens de commander des croquettes PURIZON poulet/poisson pour mon chien qui est depuis près d'1 an aux NUTRIVET INSTINCT, d'abord Nutritiv&Health puis Dietetic & Care. 
(marques précédemment utilisées, TOTW jusqu'au souci du fabricant avec quelques lots et PP les premiers mois suivant l'adoption avant de tomber sur ce topic)

Quelqu'un a un retour sur PURIZON ou lu des commentaires sur cette marque ?

----------


## joloclo

> L'Espagne et l'industrie du pet food... (merci à labradounette pour l'info  )
> 
> http://food.20minutes-blogs.fr/archi...-aliments.html


J'allais passer aux Gosbi ::  sais plus à qui faire confiance!!Vais peut-être rester à mon mélange Acana light and fit /Arden Grange !!

----------


## YenZ

> Mais c'est un peu chiant à trouer ce taux de magnésium. C'est pas marqué partout du coup c'est un peu le parcours du combattant pour le trouver. 
> 
> Reste à trouver le même genre de compo que les acana pacifica mais sans canneberge alors... Ou savoir le pourcentage de canneberge pour savoir si c'est acceptable ou non 
> 
> Pour Natyka tu as testé les veterinary ? JE sais pas si c'est parce que ma chienne est malade mais elle n'en voulait pas. Les autres les mangent bien.
> Aucun soucis de diarrhée ? Pareil ma chienne (toujours la même) avait tendance à avoir des selles plus molles juste avant qu'on diagnostique son IU. 
> Les autres aucun soucis de selles mais juste assez odorantes. Enfin ça sent bien la croquette Natyka quoi.


Oui certains taux sont difficilement trouvables, le magnésium entre autre quoi qu'on le trouve assez facilement généralement (au pire en contactant la marque), mais c'est surtout le taux de sel par exemple qui n'est jamais indiqué, pourtant très important pour les chiens cardiaques !
Non je n'ai pas testé la gamme vétérinary de chez Natyka, mais comme tu le disais les taux ne sont pas forcément bcp plus bas, surtout que c'est sur 17% d'humidité.

Sinon tu as certaines gammes chez Josera dont une en particulier bcp moins chargée en minéraux, gros bémol la compo assez naze, et surtout des taux de prot et gras ridiculement bas, conséquence bcp de glucides dans l'aliment !
Je ne me suis pas amusé à épluché toutes les marques, mais trouver à la fois un aliment à bonne compo, bons taux de minéraux (idéalement moins de 1 de P et moins de 1.2 de Ca pour moins de 0.1 de Mg), et toléré et aimé par ta chienne, ça risque d'être franchement le parcours du combattant, 

Le magnésium est indiqué pour Acana par exemple, pour le pacifica c'est 0.1 ici 
=) http://www.acana.com/wp-content/uplo...June152012.pdf




> Ce n'est pas parce que la perfection est difficile/impossible à atteindre en matière de petfood (il est vrai que cela demande beaucoup d'investissement)  qu'il faut être content de donner un mélange de matières indéterminées payé 8 euros le kilo. Honnêtement j'ai du mal à comprendre ce manque d'exigence de la part des proprios.
> En plus quand ce genre d'affaire sort, c'est plus souvent la partie émergée de l'iceberg qu'un cas isolé.


Entièrement d'accord, si ce n'est qu'heureusement on ne paie pas 8€/kg, sauf à prendre certaines marques, et en toutes petites quantités !
C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi je me penche sur la question pour voir ce qui serait possible de faire en aliments bios et de qualité, mais franchement c'est super galère.
Quant aux proprios c'est normal, la majorité s'en fout, et l'autre partie n'est pas du tout assez avertie sur le sujet vu qu'on en parle jamais, et quand certains en parlent à la télé ou autre, c'est pour dire que RC et consort sont de bonnes marques, alors les mentalités ne sont pas prêtes de changer à mon avis, sans compter que les industriels ont tout à perdre à avouer que ce qu'ils vendent depuis des décennies est loin d'être réellement adapté, mais qu'ils recherchent surtout une rentabilité maximum, peu importe ce qu'il en coute pour nos animaux.




> Je viens de commander des croquettes PURIZON poulet/poisson pour mon chien qui est depuis près d'1 an aux NUTRIVET INSTINCT, d'abord Nutritiv&Health puis Dietetic & Care. 
> (marques précédemment utilisées, TOTW jusqu'au souci du fabricant avec quelques lots et PP les premiers mois suivant l'adoption avant de tomber sur ce topic)
> 
> Quelqu'un a un retour sur PURIZON ou lu des commentaires sur cette marque ?


C'est indiqué juste quelques pages en arrière, certains ont eu de bons résultats et sur d'autres c'est vraiment mauvais, à tester sur ses chiens pour savoir, la majorité des coms sur zooplus sont mauvais mais ça ne reflète pas forcément la réalité sur le produit.




> J'allais passer aux Gosbi sais plus à qui faire confiance!!Vais peut-être rester à mon mélange Acana light and fit /Arden Grange !!


A toi de voir mais ça na s ignifie pas pour autant que Gosbi est touché par ce qui arrive, de toute façon impossible de le savoir, que ce soit pour Gosbi ou d'autres marques, espagnoles ou pas.

----------


## Coline 12

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur ce forum. J'espére que vous m'excuserez de vous poser des questions qui se trouvent certainement sur des pages précédentes ...Merci par avance si vous souhaitez tout de même m'aider dans ma recherche. Voilà, j'ai un chien Landseer (famille du terre neuve) il a 17 mois et pése 62 kg pour l'instant il devrait atteindre le poids de 80 kg adulte, donc croissance rapide, pour l'instant, il est tout fin et grand !... digestion moyenne, et poils pas génial.... il est nourri au Royal Canin Giant junior mais aprés avoir lu pas mal de blog j'ai bien compris que ce ne sont pas du tout de bonne croquette , alors je souhaiterais me tourner vers une marque sans céréales et de trés bonne qualité,mais entre le calcium/phosphore, le taux de cendre, les proteines et tout le reste, cela est bien difficile pour moi de faire la part de ce qui serait le mieux pour mon chien qui doit avoir une bonne alimentation vu son gabarit ! il y à tellement de marque, Artémis, Nutrivet, Mastery, Amikinos, Platinium, Acana etc.... . je souhaierais des croquettes avec un taux de cendre pas trop élevé, un rapport calcium/phosphore plutôt bas vu sa croissance, enfin merci d'avance si vous avez des réponses...

----------


## TillidieBT

Et beh, ça accuse facile ici, vous voulez pas parler de Koh Lanta aussi à y être ?

----------


## vans

J'ai essayé les orijen aux poissons à ma chienne et tout se passe bien. Elle les aime beaucoup , même plus que les séniors.
L'odeur est plus forte mais cela reste raisonnable. Je trouve ça plus agréable que les RC.
Je pense que pour l'été je vais la passé aux poissons car elles sont plus grasse et ma baboune est plus active en été. Et revenir en hivers avec les sénior. 

Le week end dernier, je suis restée sur le c*l. Elle a "décortiqué" le reste d'une côte de buf. Chose qu'elle a jamais fait. Et elle y allait de bon coeur. J'ai quand meme imortalisé ce moment en photo que je vous fait partagé XD
Je sais pas si c'est le faite d'avoir changer de marque de croquette mais elle mange comme un vrai carnivore maintenant. 





Spoiler:

----------


## lealouboy

Mets ta photo en spoiler car le réglement interdit ce genre de photo  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour, je suis nouvelle sur ce forum. J'espére que vous m'excuserez de vous poser des questions qui se trouvent certainement sur des pages précédentes ...Merci par avance si vous souhaitez tout de même m'aider dans ma recherche. Voilà, j'ai un chien Landseer (famille du terre neuve) il a 17 mois et pése 62 kg pour l'instant il devrait atteindre le poids de 80 kg adulte, donc croissance rapide, pour l'instant, il est tout fin et grand !... digestion moyenne, et poils pas génial.... il est nourri au Royal Canin Giant junior mais aprés avoir lu pas mal de blog j'ai bien compris que ce ne sont pas du tout de bonne croquette , alors je souhaiterais me tourner vers une marque sans céréales et de trés bonne qualité,mais entre le calcium/phosphore, le taux de cendre, les proteines et tout le reste, cela est bien difficile pour moi de faire la part de ce qui serait le mieux pour mon chien qui doit avoir une bonne alimentation vu son gabarit ! il y à tellement de marque, Artémis, Nutrivet, Mastery, Amikinos, Platinium, Acana etc.... . je souhaierais des croquettes avec un taux de cendre pas trop élevé, un rapport calcium/phosphore plutôt bas vu sa croissance, enfin merci d'avance si vous avez des réponses...


Effectivement on en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois, en gros pour un chiot de race géante il faut privilégier des taux de minéraux assez bas et équilibrés, ainsi qu'un aliment pas trop trop riche afin de ne pas le faire pousser comme une girafe et risquer de trop solliciter ses articulations.

Ton chien étant maintenant presque adulte en terme de taille, même si il peut encore continuer à pousser un peu, il va surtout s'étoffer, tu peux donc le passer à quelque chose de plus riche, tout en essayant de garder un rapport Ca/P assez faible.

Purizon par exemple (sur zooplus) est pas mal, mais pas forcément bien toléré (à tester pour savoir), ou encore Nutrivet Instinct dietetic & care (zooplus aussi, taux de cendres le plus bas), mais si le taux de protéines élevé (environ 40%) te fait peur, tu as d'autres alternatives comme Acana prairie par exemple (zooplus.de ou es au moins cher j'crois, ou pets-animalia en sac abimé)  :: 




> Et beh, ça accuse facile ici, vous voulez pas parler de Koh Lanta aussi à y être ?


Par rapport à quoi ? A ce qui a été dit sur la découverte en Espagne ?




> J'ai essayé les orijen aux poissons à ma chienne et tout se passe bien. Elle les aime beaucoup , même plus que les séniors.
> L'odeur est plus forte mais cela reste raisonnable. Je trouve ça plus agréable que les RC.
> Je pense que pour l'été je vais la passé aux poissons car elles sont plus grasse et ma baboune est plus active en été. Et revenir en hivers avec les sénior. 
> 
> Le week end dernier, je suis restée sur le c*l. Elle a "décortiqué" le reste d'une côte de bœuf. Chose qu'elle a jamais fait. Et elle y allait de bon coeur. J'ai quand meme imortalisé ce moment en photo que je vous fait partagé XD
> Je sais pas si c'est le faite d'avoir changer de marque de croquette mais elle mange comme un vrai carnivore maintenant. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 112914


Ah mais c'est carrément un tigre que t'as à la maison !  ::

----------


## Tisouen

> Oui certains taux sont difficilement trouvables, le magnésium entre autre quoi qu'on le trouve assez facilement généralement (au pire en contactant la marque), mais c'est surtout le taux de sel par exemple qui n'est jamais indiqué, pourtant très important pour les chiens cardiaques !
> Non je n'ai pas testé la gamme vétérinary de chez Natyka, mais comme tu le disais les taux ne sont pas forcément bcp plus bas, surtout que c'est sur 17% d'humidité.
> 
> Sinon tu as certaines gammes chez Josera dont une en particulier bcp moins chargée en minéraux, gros bémol la compo assez naze, et surtout des taux de prot et gras ridiculement bas, conséquence bcp de glucides dans l'aliment !
> Je ne me suis pas amusé à épluché toutes les marques, mais trouver à la fois un aliment à bonne compo, bons taux de minéraux (idéalement moins de 1 de P et moins de 1.2 de Ca pour moins de 0.1 de Mg), et toléré et aimé par ta chienne, ça risque d'être franchement le parcours du combattant, 
> 
> Le magnésium est indiqué pour Acana par exemple, pour le pacifica c'est 0.1 ici 
> =) http://www.acana.com/wp-content/uplo...June152012.pdf


C'est pas du tout les mêmes taux indiqués sur animiam (0,08 pour le magnésium et 0,2 pour le sodium par exemple)
http://animiam.fr/croquettes-chien-a...-pacifica.html

Ils ont changé de recette récemment ? Ca rajoute encore à la difficulté si les compo sont pas partout les mêmes  :: 

C'était pour le moment celles avec le meilleur taux et la présence de canneberge n'est pas si dérangeant s'il n'y a pas de cristaux je pense. Et comme je passerai à la nouvelle alimentation une fois que les cristaux seront dissous je pense que ça aurait été mon choix.

----------


## YenZ

Bah récemment non, ça fait déjà quelques mois, surement même 1 an, on en avait parlé ici, mais on a toujours conseillé de vérifier sur les sites des fabricants, les sites de revendeurs ne sont pas du tout fiables, et surtout pas à jour ! (zooplus est une vraie cata pour ça par ex, mais pas qu'eux !)

Le mieux serait encore que tu en parles avec ton véto, tu imprimes l'analyse moyenne sur le site officiel et tu vois avec lui/elle ce qu'il/elle en pense, tout comme le fait de donner un aliment avec des taux un poil plus haut tout en utilisant un produit pour acidifier l'urine et éviter la formation de calculs, d'ailleurs les protéines animales jouent un rôle acidifiant au contraire des protéines végétales.

----------


## Coline 12

Merci YenZ pour ta réponse,  je voulais te demander si tu peux me dire quel doit être le bon taux de protéines car tu m'écris que pour les croquettes Nutrivet Instinct dietetic & care  le taux  est élevé (environ 40%)  est peut me faire un peu peur, mais je ne sais pas  ce qui doit être les bons taux pour mon grand loulou ! à part qu'il faut que le taux de cendre et le calcium/phosphore soit assez bas, le reste  ::  merci pour tes conseil, car je souhaite rectifier la mauvaise alimentation ( RC) que le lui donnais, (je pensais bien faire à la base) et j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop tard ! Merci encore pour votre aide.

----------


## vans

> Mets ta photo en spoiler car le réglement interdit ce genre de photo


Elle est petite pourtant. Je l'ai quand même mise en spoiler  :: 




> Ah mais c'est carrément un tigre que t'as à la maison !


Oui et sa me fait tres bizarre de la voir comme sa maintenant.
Le truc que j'ai du mal à intégrer dans ma tete, c'est comment est ce possible qu'un simple changement de croquette peut-il rendre ma chienne comme sa. Sa restera un mystère   ::

----------


## Taysa

Bon bah acana fit n'etant plus vendu par mon fournisseur et etant de moins en moins dispo sur zooplus, ou a prix abusé, me voila en changement prochain pour ganja. Tombe bien vu qu'elle mange peu je voulais laisser tomber les gammes light. Vais donc tenter purizon on verra bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

88€ pour 27kg de croquettes allez hop commande faite.

----------


## YenZ

> Merci YenZ pour ta réponse,  je voulais te demander si tu peux me dire quel doit être le bon taux de protéines car tu m'écris que pour les croquettes Nutrivet Instinct dietetic & care  le taux  est élevé (environ 40%)  est peut me faire un peu peur, mais je ne sais pas  ce qui doit être les bons taux pour mon grand loulou ! à part qu'il faut que le taux de cendre et le calcium/phosphore soit assez bas, le reste  merci pour tes conseil, car je souhaite rectifier la mauvaise alimentation ( RC) que le lui donnais, (je pensais bien faire à la base) et j'espère qu'il n'est pas trop tard ! Merci encore pour votre aide.


Plus le taux de protéines est élevé avec des protéines d'origine animale (car les végétaux en contiennent aussi en plus faible quantité), mieux c'est car ça réduit la part de glucides dans l'aliment, ces derniers n'étant d'aucune utilité sans rentrer dans les détails.
Nutrivet ou Purizon les taux sont de 39/40%, pour Acana c'est moins, environ 33/34%, le taux de cendres le plus faible est pour Nutrivet, le rapport Ca/P est à peu près identique chez Nutrivet (dietetic)/Purizon, 1.15/1.2 à peu près, un poil plus élevé pour Acana prairie ou pacifica.

Je te conseille fortement de ne commande qu'un sac médium, ou un gros sac éventuellement vu que ton loulou doit débiter bcp de croquettes, tout en faisant une transition avec tes RC actuelles, si la nouvelle alimentation ne passe pas bien, alors pas de panique tu pourras choisir autre chose, ce n'est pas le taux de protéines qui peut faire que ton chien en supportera pas, mais surtout un des ingrédients de la croquette.

Pense aussi à bien peser les croquettes sur une balance (et non pas dans un gobelet doseur), si tu surdoses le chien risque d'avoir des selles molles/diarrhées, fie toi en partie aux recommandations fabricant, sinon pour un chiot de cette taille ça doit être environ 15gr/kg/jour, soit environ 900 grs de croquettes/jour (à donner en 3 fois de préférence sur la journée, ou 2 fois mais pas moins car très grand chien = risque de retournement d'estomac accru), à affiner bien sur en fonction des recommandations et résultats sur le chien.





> Oui et sa me fait tres bizarre de la voir comme sa maintenant.
> Le truc que j'ai du mal à intégrer dans ma tete, c'est comment est ce possible qu'un simple changement de croquette peut-il rendre ma chienne comme sa. Sa restera un mystère


Parce qu'elle a enfin découvert ses origines de carnivore ?  :: 




> Bon bah acana fit n'etant plus vendu par mon fournisseur et etant de moins en moins dispo sur zooplus, ou a prix abusé, me voila en changement prochain pour ganja. Tombe bien vu qu'elle mange peu je voulais laisser tomber les gammes light. Vais donc tenter purizon on verra bien.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 88€ pour 27kg de croquettes allez hop commande faite.


Normal zooplus ne fait que très peu de gammes Acana "céréales", et je croyais qu'ils ne faisaient même pas le light & fit.
Par contre le prix est pas si abusé que cela en cherchant sur les différents sites, mais c'est sur que par rapport aux promos cumulées de chez zooplus... mais avec 17/18% de gras contre 10 faut t'attendre à la voir reprendre du poids sauf à rationner méchant.

----------


## Taysa

je veux pas commander sur d'autres sites, je ne rationne pas elle bouff ce qu'elle veut quand elle veut, et c'est pas pour les 1kg qu'elle a perdu avec le acana en bouffant 280gr par jour la pauvre c'est bon la elle mange plus la prioritée c'est qu'elle se nourisse le reste je m'en fous.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

le fit et light sur zooplus meme avec les promos je suis loin du prix que je le payais ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

le fit et light sur zooplus meme avec les promos je suis loin du prix que je le payais ^^

----------


## vans

> Parce qu'elle a enfin découvert ses origines de carnivore ?


Au bout de 13 ans, il serait temps  ::

----------


## YenZ

Merci à Labradounette pour les infos sur la lavozdegalicia et poisonedpets  :: 

Le scandale dont on parlait plus haut en Espagne sur les tonnes de cadavres de chiens trouvés ne s'arrêterait pas là, quelques autres liens traduits à la volée par google, possible de les lire en Espagnol/anglais si vous préférez, d'autres pays de l'union seraient touchés, ainsi que plusieurs dizaines d'entreprises, plus d'infos :

http://translate.google.fr/translate...ed=0CDUQ7gEwAA

http://translate.google.fr/translate...ed=0CDcQ7gEwAA

http://translate.google.fr/translate...ed=0CDUQ7gEwAA


Par ailleurs pour revenir 2 min à Nutrivet dont on parlait précédemment, plusieurs sources concordantes semblent confirmer qu'il est tout simplement impossible de visiter l'usine de Nutrivet (particuliers ou pros), soit disant pour des raisons de confidentialité (l'énervement du responsable en prime), tout comme il est impossible d'avoir une info pointue et fiable de la part du personnel lorsque l'on vient acheter directement certains produits sur place (l'huile de saumon sauvage par ex), et tout comme le problème de sacs moisis ou de qualité variable dont certains (Fahn et Muza par ex) semble avoir affecté bcp de gens, dont des éleveurs, ou personnes faisant des expos.

Avant qu'on essaie de me sauter à la gorge je précise que je ne jette lopprobre sur personne, je ne fais qu'informer et remonter l'info de différentes personnes à ce sujet, en tout cas pour ma part je comprends un petit mieux la défiance de Taysa, que j'ai pu trouver excessive à un moment, vis à vis de cette marque et de certaines de leurs pratiques.

----------


## Taysa

Moi quand j'ai commencer a en parler tout le monde m'a sauter a la gorge ^^ maintenant je vois que les gens comprennent un peu mieux  ::  ca fais plaisir car pour moi je dis ca pour les autres pas pour diffamer car nutrivet ou non je m'en moque ca ne change rien a ma vie !

----------


## confetti

Vous pensez que ça vaut le coup de questionner "nourrir comme la nature " au sujet de ce scandale espagnol de cadavres de chiens dans la bouffe !

----------


## YenZ

Bah ça coute rien d'essayer tu verras ce qu'ils te diront, en tout cas concernant Nutrivet Mr Faure à son avis sur la question  ::

----------


## pomku

> Bah ça coute rien d'essayer tu verras ce qu'ils te diront, en tout cas concernant Nutrivet Mr Faure à son avis sur la question


+ 1 Smith !  ::  : il m'avait dit d'éviter y'a 6-8 mois Je comprends mieux pourquoi.
Et pour celles et ceux qui utilisent Gosbi, moi j'en donne depuis 2 ans à mes chiens (avec Orijen) et jamais un problème. Aucun sac douteux, aucune rupture dans la qualité (Mon Krakou me l'aurait "dit", ils est tellement difficile !  :: )

----------


## Taysa

Ca fais combien de temps que je dis d'eviter nutrivet perso  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Bon bah une marque en moins dont je dois éplucher les taux  ::  
Va falloir que je me décide vite il ne me reste plus que 4 jours de vacances !

----------


## confetti

Voilà la réponse de "nourrir comme la nature " :Bonjour, 

Nous sommes bien sûr au courant de ce scandale inadmissible !!!

Cependant , et bien heureusement , toutes les usines espagnoles ne sont pas concernées et nous nous sommes assurés que les fabricants avec lesquels nous travaillons ne sont pas concernés  (il faut dire aussi  qu'il s'agit de haut de gamme !) .

Néanmoins , nous ne pouvons , économiquement , pas faire d'analyses ADN des produits que nous recevons , si un doute persiste dans votre esprit , nous proposons des marques allemandes (JOSERA , BELCANDO ) et USA /CANDA ( TOTW , Orijen etc...).


*Cordialement ,*

*Dominique  FAURE ,*
*Conseil en nutrition, relation technique éleveurs pour :
*

"

----------


## TillidieBT

> Par rapport à quoi ? A ce qui a été dit sur la découverte en Espagne ?


Oui, les raccourcis faciles et généralisations ont le don de m'énerver au plus haut point.
Il y a un scandale mis à jour OK, de là à balancer tous les noms à consonnance ibérique sans le moindre début de preuve qu'un de ceux-là soit mouillé, c'est ni plus ni moins que de la diffamation. 
Le principe de précaution se définit autrement.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le principe de précaution en l'occurrence c'est de considérer que TOUTES les marques européennes peuvent être concernées, vu la circulation des matières premières en UE ...

----------


## POLKA67

Je pense comme Muzarègne, je crains que tous les "déchets" de viande ou poissons ne passent par le même circuit comme pour la viande hachée industrielle pour humains.

----------


## mofo

on va y arriver à la nourriture faite maison !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Fais iech je viens de commander 2 sacs de nutrivet  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Oui, les raccourcis faciles et généralisations ont le don de m'énerver au plus haut point.
> Il y a un scandale mis à jour OK, de là à balancer tous les noms à consonnance ibérique sans le moindre début de preuve qu'un de ceux-là soit mouillé, c'est ni plus ni moins que de la diffamation. 
> Le principe de précaution se définit autrement.


Chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut, personnellement je n'ai jeté l'opprobre sur personne, ni indiqué que les marques ibériques étaient du coup mauvaises, d'ailleurs les autres articles que j'ai posté montrent que l'Espagne n'est pas la seule touchée, loin de là.
Et comme le dit très justement Muzarègne, vu que les matières premières circulent dans toute l'UE, ça peut très bien laisser supposer que toute l'UE est potentiellement touchée.
Le principe de précaution ne consiste pas à discriminer quiconque, mais pour le coup c'est toi qui fait des raccourcis à raconter que plusieurs marques ont été diffamées sans un début de preuve... car c'est jute faux.

----------


## lucile67

je suis bien contente que sarah soit à la ration maintenant, en plus la digestion est vraiment redevenue normale, avec tous ses malheurs, c'est au moins un plus non négligeable

----------


## Taysa

> Fais iech je viens de commander 2 sacs de nutrivet


si c'est zooplus tu peux refuser la commande lors de la livraison, et ils re remboursent des qu'ils ont eu le retour (tres rapide pour ma pzrt je l'ai fais plusieurs fois). 

Je recois les purizon aujourd'hui j'espere que ganja les manger ! A 44€ les sac ca vaut le coup

----------


## Gretel

Pour ma part je suis très contente des purizon, mes chiens adorent mais ils mangent tout sans rechigner alors ... beau poil, des selles bien moulées, certains ont grossi ( mais activité réduite de ces 2-là) le setter ultra-nerveux est toujours maigre , je ne veux pas augmenter sa ration sans fractionner encore ses repas ( actuellement matin et soir) car c'est une race à risque de torsion.

----------


## lealouboy

> si c'est zooplus tu peux refuser la commande lors de la livraison, et ils re remboursent des qu'ils ont eu le retour (tres rapide pour ma pzrt je l'ai fais plusieurs fois). 
> 
> Je recois les purizon aujourd'hui j'espere que ganja les manger ! A 44€ les sac ca vaut le coup


Ben pour maintenant tant pis, je changerai la prochaine fois... Après tout j'en suis contente jusque là...
Mais bon avec toutes ces histoires autour, je tenterai sans doute purizon la prochaine fois ...
J'aurais préféré groupé avec une marque qu'on trouve chez NCLN puisque je commande les Gosbi chez eux, mais je ne sais que choisir pour Djobi (pauvre en glucides)... Ils proposent acana, belcando (mais ça m'a pas l'air terrible ), TOTW...

TOTW ça semble pas mal, non ?

----------


## Taysa

Acana plutot que totw !

----------


## lealouboy

il y a les maxima cotecnica aussi, de mémoire YenZ en disait du bien  :Smile:  
Elles sont citées sur la page 198  :Smile:  

Tu prendrais quoi toi, Taysa ?

----------


## Taysa

Ta chienne est sensible ? 

Maxima cotecnica est tres bien, taysa mangeait ca avant d'etre malade et apres elle n'en voulait plus mais ca ca venait d'elle. 
Acana aussi mais soit ca passe soit ca casse perso j'en etais super satisfaite pour ganja ! 
 Totw j'en ai toujours eu des mauvais retours

----------


## lealouboy

oui Djobi est assez sensible  ::  

Maxima, 8.5% de cendres + 1.47 Ca/P, c'est beaucoup ça, non ?

----------


## Tisouen

Ras le bol d'éplucher toutes les compos. Ce que j'en dis c'est qu'il y a peut être mieux que Natyka niveau taux de prot et sans céréales mais niveau cendres et Ca/P c'est vraiment kiff kiff. 
JE n'ai pas eu de réponse de natyka concernant le magnesium et ça m'embête un peu qu'on prenne pas le temps de me répondre mais je vais peut être retenter de leur tel voir si la ligne marche de nouveau ou si je tombe toujours sur un répondeur saturé.

Je continue de zieuter mais pour le moment elle restera aux natyka qui ont au moins le mérite d'être plus humides.  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Tisouen laisse la aux natyka, et surveille qu'elle boive assez ( quitte à la forcer un peu en trichant et ajoutant des trucs qui l'incitent à boire) ;-)

----------


## lealouboy

Tu connais ces croquettes Amandine ? Je viens d'aller voir, il y a du riz et du blé dans la compo...
Peux tu me donner ton avis ?

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Mon amie éleveuse de bull donne ça, moi j'm'en suis servie pour Stane faire des jeux d'occupation / pêche de bonbons dans l'eau... et je commande TOUTES mes friandises exclusivement chez Natyka.
Sur les bulls qui en mangent que je connais (un bon paquet) y a pas de soucis (à part sur une qui ne tolère pas le boeuf)
Dans le "gold" tu as quand même 73% de viande dedans, et du riz , pas de blé par contre...

----------


## lealouboy

Merci, je suis allée voir mais effectivement le boeuf ne conviendra pas chez moi  :Smile:

----------


## CHARLEBE

bonjour, j'ai un cane corso de 7 mois. il pèse 40kg a bien grandi mais je lui donnais d'abord pro plan, ensuite nutram mais il pétait. j'ai donc pris canine caviar sous les conseils d'un éleveur de cane qui donne ça à tous ces chiens.

que pensez vous de cette marque ?

et sinon quelles marques me conseillez vous si cette marque ne convient pas?

merci beaucoup.

----------


## Poupoune 73

p198 de ce topic Yenz a listé toutes les marques de qualité et où les acheter. en vrac: orijen, gosbi, acana, maximi cotecnica graine free, purizon, ...
canine caviar la compo est bonne mais les taux sont explosifs si je me souviens bien

----------


## CHARLEBE

oui j'ai vu mais je suis un peu perdue à savoir lesquelles sont de meilleures qualité  :Smile:  il y en a une dizaine et je suis un peu perdue.  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

du moins si je devais en choisir parmis trois pour un cane corso chiot ? j'aimerais donner le meilleur surtout que grande race il faut du très bon  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

tout est marqué en bas de page:

"Dans toute cette longue liste certains produits sont meilleurs que d'autres, on peut citer en vrac en sans céréales, ceux qui semblent les meilleurs (tête de liste, ce n'est pas dans l'ordre) :

Orijen, Acana, Taste of the Wild (attention aux minéraux pour les grandes races des gammes adultes weetlands, prairie et pacific stream), Nutrivet Instinct, Applaws, Purizon, Cotecnica, Farrado... surement les meilleurs produits en terme de compo actuellement disponibles."

"Dans la liste des croquettes avec céréales idem, certaines sont bien mieux que d'autres, en vrac de préférence :

Gosbi, Platinum, Acana, Artemis, Dog Lover's Gold, Josera (poulet/riz), Profine (pour les petis budgets), First choice, Go natural..."

----------


## CHARLEBE

merci. les canine caviar je les ai à 56 eur les 18 kg et si elle ne passe pas un éleveur de cane m'a conseillé les  stone crick que je peux prendre en éducation canine dans les memes prix

----------


## lealouboy

je ne connaissais pas donc je suis allée voir la compo de stone crick et  :: 
1er aliment maïs, c'est très mauvais  ::  Je te les déconseille fortement  ::

----------


## Tisouen

> Tisouen laisse la aux natyka, et surveille qu'elle boive assez ( quitte à la forcer un peu en trichant et ajoutant des trucs qui l'incitent à boire) ;-)


De toutes façons je crois que je vais plus trop avoir le choix parce que la elle est toujours sous la merde de croquette urinary AVEC 1/2 sachet urinary par repas. Et je sens bien qu'elle voudra plus manger sans un petit sachet cette chieuse. Je vais voir de la pâté de qualité pour lui en mettre une cuillère dans sa gamelle. Sauf que les autres deviennent dingues aussi quand elle a de la pâtée et font les yeux doux  :: 

Bon j'ai été mauvaise langue, on a pris le temps de me répondre pour Natyka sur FB mais il faut qu'ils contactent l'usine pour connaitre le taux de magnesium.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci, je suis allée voir mais effectivement le boeuf ne conviendra pas chez moi



Tu as les natyka veterinary au lapin et poulet  ::  Et effectivement pas de blé dans les gold ou les veterinary.

----------


## CHARLEBE

d'accord merci pour la réponse c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi mais comme l'éleveur c'est ce qu'il prenait je vais regarder toutes les marques données et je regarderais  :Smile:

----------


## croquettefolle

Salut à tous, je suis nouveau sur votre forum et j'avoue que je suis  impressionné par l'attention que vous portez à lire les étiquettes. Je  suis dans le milieu du chien depuis bientôt une vingtaine d'année et des  marques de croquettes j'en ai vu passé et j'en ai surtout comparé  beaucoup. Ce qui est le plus important avant de choisir quel type  d'aliment on a va donner, c'est de regarder combien on veut y mettre au  niveau budget mensuel. Une fois que le budget est choisi vous pouvez  vous pencher vers le choix du produit. C'est là que tout ce complique  pour plusieurs raisons. La plus importante c'est que les fabricants se  sont rendus compte que de plus en plus de personnes lisaient les  étiquettes et faisaient attention à la composition. Il est devenu  compliqué de comparer des aliments sauf bien sur entre les économiques  qui sont à base de céréales et les autres produits dont l'ingrédient  principal sera soit des sous produits soit de la viande fraiche. Il est  toujours préférable de donner un produit haut de gamme mais encore faut  il que le budget le permette car l'efficacité de tels ne vaut que par  une utilisation régulière. Pour ma part mes chiens mangent du MAXIMA  comme certains le préconisent. J'utilise le produit qui contient 30%  minimum de viande fraiche de poulet. A savoir qu'il existe chez ce  fabricant un produit avec 50% de viande fraiche et le produit sans  céréales qui en contient 70%. A la prochaine.

----------


## CHARLEBE

> je ne connaissais pas donc je suis allée voir la compo de stone crick et 
> 1er aliment maïs, c'est très mauvais  Je te les déconseille fortement



alors j'ai regardé donc pour moi niveau budget profine est ce bon pour mon cane corso chiot, 7 mois ; sinon je pencherai pour gosbi un éducateur cain en vend en bretagne et platinum mais là je n'ai pas les prix sur le site.  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -



*Pour les chiots de grande et très grande race uniquement*, il est très important de choisir un aliment n'ayant pas trop de minéraux (surtout le calcium), avec un rapport Ca/P correct, et qui ne le fasse pas pousser trop vite, si vous n'êtes pas sur de vous, demandez conseil sur ce topic avant de risquer faire une bêtise.




alors j'ai regardé donc pour moi niveau budget profine est ce bon pour mon cane corso chiot, 7 mois ; sinon je pencherai pour gosbi un éducateur cain en vend en bretagne et platinum mais là je n'ai pas les prix sur le site.  :Smile:

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Tisouen, Natyka tu peux appeler directement, le type est super sympa (j'avais eu un soucis de payement en CB), j'ai passé 30min au tel avec lui à parler de chiens lol

----------


## Marcus35

Bonjour,

je suis un nouvel inscrit sur ce forum.
nous avons un chat persan de 2 ans et depuis hier soir une femelle Golden de 2 mois.

Depuis toujours, nous achetons les croquettes chez notre vétérinaire : des Specific (pour le chat et nous en prenions pour notre Golden d'avant).

L'éleveur de Golden que nous avons rencontré hier nous a recommandé des croquettes Bewi-dog .

j'ai longuement consulté vos post et je n'ai vu aucune mention sur ces deux marques de croquettes (si que Bewi-dog c'était pas bien .... ) .
Que pensez vous de ces marques de croquettes ?

D'autre part, je me demande quel est le défaut d'avoir des céréales dans les croquettes ?

merci pour vos réponses.

Marcus

----------


## Tisouen

Impossible de les joindre par téléphone. J'ai essayé des dizaines de fois pendant des jourse l'j'ai de nouveau essayé y a 3 jours. Je tombe tjs sur le message qui dit que toutes les lignes sont occupées. Les premières fois le répondeur était saturé donc j'ai signalé sur Facebook et maintenant le répondeur remarche mais on m'a pas rappelé donc j'ai de nouveau laissé un message sur Facebook et la on m'a répondu qu'ils allaientvoir avec l'usine.

----------


## Spirale

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que les TOTW aux poissons ont une odeur de poissons normalement (c'était comme ça dans mon souvenir, mais je me trompe peut-être...), ou elles ne sentent rien de particulier (même pas la croquette :: ) ; parce que je viens d'ouvrir un paquet et je trouve qu'elles ne sentent pas la croquette, et je me demande si c'est bien normal (suspicion, quand tu nous tiens...  :: )

----------


## lealouboy

Moi aussi je deviens parano, les nutrivet que j'ai reçu n'ont pas la même couleurs que les anciennes ...
En plus c'est le sac que j'ai filé pour la chienne de ma copine...

----------


## lilipapillion

[ bonjour desole de vous contredir mais voici la compo des virbac senior il n'y a pas indiquer de cendre 

*Analyse moyenne :*

Humidité : 8%
Protéine brute : 27%
Matières grasses brutes : 13%
Matières minérales : 7%
Cellulose brute : 3%
Fibres insolubles : 1%
Fibres solubles : 7.5%
ENA : 42%
Amidon : 30%
Calcium : 1.3%
Phosphore : 0.6%
Ca/P : 2.2
Acides Gras Essentiels : 4%
Ratio ω3/ ω6 : 5
Méthionine et cystine : 0.9%
Glycine : 2.3%
Acide glutamique : 4.6%
Chondroïtine sulfate : 870mg/kg
Chitosan : 870mg/kg
Gingko biloba : 50mg/kg
Lycopène de tomate : 500mg/kg
Inositol : 150mg/kg
Energie métabolisable : 352kcal/100g
RPC : 77g/Mcal
Digestibilité moyenne : 88%
pH urinaire : 6.5 - 6.9
Vitamine A : 11000UI/kg
Vitamine D3 : 110UI/kg
Vitamine E :   500UI/kg


je viens de faire une découverte !!!

j'ai un magasin qui vend plusieurs marques et qui se trouve pas loin de chez moi !!!!!!!!! 20 km environ !!!!

du coup dans les croq que tu avais annoncé en bonne qualité j'ai trouvé cela........


http://www.comptoiranimalier.com/fr/bou ... fiche.html

elles sont un peu moins chères que les NOW (79.90 les 15 kg) et en plus je peux aller directement sur place !!!

elles sont un peu moins bien que les NOW je pense car un peu de céréales, mais à des années lumières de VIRBAC !!! et 26/11 c'est parfait !!!

Vivement les vacances, je vais aller squater chez eux !!![/QUOTE]

----------


## MuzaRègne

Cendres c'est matières minérales, c'est la même chose.
Sinon ton lien ne marche pas (ça doit être trop long), c'est quoi la marque, pour aller voir directement ?

----------


## girafe

> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis un nouvel inscrit sur ce forum.
> nous avons un chat persan de 2 ans et depuis hier soir une femelle Golden de 2 mois.
> 
> Depuis toujours, nous achetons les croquettes chez notre vétérinaire : des Specific (pour le chat et nous en prenions pour notre Golden d'avant).
> 
> L'éleveur de Golden que nous avons rencontré hier nous a recommandé des croquettes Bewi-dog .
> 
> ...


L’éleveur a donner de quoi faire la transition en croquettes pour la petite? Sinon elle avait quoi avant?

La plupart des croquettes "pas top" contiennent beaucoup de céréales et peu de viandes, il ne faut pas oublier que le chien est carnivore
Je m'y connait peu mais on regardant la compo des Bewi dog on voit qu'il doit y avoir a peine 1% de viande! quazi que des céréales et farines, 

Farine de viande de volaille (24,5%), maïs, blé, farine basse de blé, farine de hareng, graisse de volaille, huile végétale (palme, coco), betterave râpée déshydratée, œuf déshydraté, levure de bière (2,5%), gousses de caroube, foie de volaille (hydrolysé), chlorure de sodium, phosphate dicalcique, chlorure de potassium.

cela dit je laisse des personnes plus connaisseuses te répondre

----------


## Peachcats

Nina a des problèmes de poids et Lilo des soucis de digestion/peau et surtout de gout ! 

Je change énormément de croquettes parce que Lilo ne mange plus au bout d'un certain temps ... Ou alors elle ne les digère pas ... 

Quelle marque me conseillez vous ?

----------


## YenZ

> Ben pour maintenant tant pis, je changerai la  prochaine fois... Après tout j'en suis contente jusque là...
> Mais bon avec toutes ces histoires autour, je tenterai sans doute purizon la prochaine fois ...
> J'aurais préféré groupé avec une marque qu'on trouve chez NCLN puisque  je commande les Gosbi chez eux, mais je ne sais que choisir pour Djobi  (pauvre en glucides)... Ils proposent acana, belcando (mais ça m'a pas  l'air terrible ), TOTW...
> 
> TOTW ça semble pas mal, non ?


Cotecnica ou éventuellement  Acana par exemple, TOTW c'est pas mal mais gare aux minéraux sur  certaines gammes... si le choix se fait surtout en fonction des glucides  alors Cotecnica  :: 





> oui Djobi est assez sensible  
> 
> Maxima, 8.5% de cendres + 1.47 Ca/P, c'est beaucoup ça, non ?


Non pas plus que ça, les cendres un poil élevé oui mais bon encore acceptable.




> Tu connais ces croquettes Amandine ? Je viens d'aller voir, il y a du riz et du blé dans la compo...
> Peux tu me donner ton avis ?


Pas de blé en gamme gold  celle que j'ai, c'est pas mal du tout par rapport à ce qui existe, moins  plus de glucides que ce que tu as actuellement.




> Mon amie éleveuse de bull donne ça,  moi j'm'en suis servie pour Stane faire des jeux d'occupation / pêche  de bonbons dans l'eau... et je commande TOUTES mes friandises  exclusivement chez Natyka.
> Sur les bulls qui en mangent que je connais (un bon paquet) y a pas de soucis (à part sur une qui ne tolère pas le boeuf)
> Dans le "gold" tu as quand même 73% de viande dedans, et du riz , pas de blé par contre...


73%  de viande oui mais pas 73% déshydraté, sur matière sèche ce n'est pas  du tout ce taux, ce que peut confirmer le gérant de Natyka qui est en  effet très sympa.
Autant pour leur bouffe je trouve ça pas trop mal  selon les gammes, autant les friandises je trouve vraiment pas top du  tout, dans le même style il y a bcp plus clean.




> bonjour, j'ai un cane corso de 7 mois. il pèse  40kg a bien grandi mais je lui donnais d'abord pro plan, ensuite nutram  mais il pétait. j'ai donc pris canine caviar sous les conseils d'un  éleveur de cane qui donne ça à tous ces chiens.
> 
> que pensez vous de cette marque ?
> 
> et sinon quelles marques me conseillez vous si cette marque ne convient pas?
> 
> merci beaucoup.


regarde tes MP  :: 




> p198 de ce topic Yenz a listé toutes les  marques de qualité et où les acheter. en vrac: orijen, gosbi, acana,  maximi cotecnica graine free, purizon, ...
> canine caviar la compo est bonne mais les taux sont explosifs si je me souviens bien


Oui  et non car en fait les taux étaient faux, ils ont été corrigés il y a  déjà un moment sur NCLN, ils sont bien plus raisonnables maintenant,  sauf sur la gamme agneau.




> De toutes façons je crois que je vais plus trop  avoir le choix parce que la elle est toujours sous la merde de croquette  urinary AVEC 1/2 sachet urinary par repas. Et je sens bien qu'elle  voudra plus manger sans un petit sachet cette chieuse. Je vais voir de  la pâté de qualité pour lui en mettre une cuillère dans sa gamelle. Sauf  que les autres deviennent dingues aussi quand elle a de la pâtée et  font les yeux doux 
> 
> Bon j'ai été mauvaise langue, on a pris le temps de me répondre pour  Natyka sur FB mais il faut qu'ils contactent l'usine pour connaitre le  taux de magnesium.


C'est bizarre cette histoire de demander à l'usine, ils sont censés connaitre la compo exacte de leurs croquettes quand même !??
Si tu peux te le permettre donne par ex croquettes le matin + un peu d'humide à tout le monde le soir et ça règlera le problème  :: 




> Salut à tous, je suis nouveau sur votre  forum et j'avoue que je suis  impressionné par l'attention que vous  portez à lire les étiquettes. Je  suis dans le milieu du chien depuis  bientôt une vingtaine d'année et des  marques de croquettes j'en ai vu  passé et j'en ai surtout comparé  beaucoup. Ce qui est le plus important  avant de choisir quel type  d'aliment on a va donner, c'est de regarder  combien on veut y mettre au  niveau budget mensuel. Une fois que le  budget est choisi vous pouvez  vous pencher vers le choix du produit.  C'est là que tout ce complique  pour plusieurs raisons. La plus  importante c'est que les fabricants se  sont rendus compte que de plus  en plus de personnes lisaient les  étiquettes et faisaient attention à  la composition. Il est devenu  compliqué de comparer des aliments sauf  bien sur entre les économiques  qui sont à base de céréales et les  autres produits dont l'ingrédient  principal sera soit des sous produits  soit de la viande fraiche. Il est  toujours préférable de donner un  produit haut de gamme mais encore faut  il que le budget le permette car  l'efficacité de tels ne vaut que par  une utilisation régulière. Pour  ma part mes chiens mangent du MAXIMA  comme certains le préconisent.  J'utilise le produit qui contient 30%  minimum de viande fraiche de  poulet. A savoir qu'il existe chez ce  fabricant un produit avec 50% de  viande fraiche et le produit sans  céréales qui en contient 70%. A la  prochaine.


+1 sauf que le budget n'est pas un bon  indicateur vu par exemple qu'avec un aliment bas de gamme payé 1.5€/kg  tu vas au final donner plus ou moins 1.5/2 fois plus de croquettes  qu'avec un bon aliment, donc au final tu paies bien plus cher...
Faut pas se leurrer, pour un particulier en dessous de 3€/kg ya rien de valable !





> alors j'ai regardé donc pour moi niveau budget  profine est ce bon pour mon cane corso chiot, 7 mois ; sinon je  pencherai pour gosbi un éducateur cain en vend en bretagne et platinum  mais là je n'ai pas les prix sur le site. 
> 
> 
> *Pour les chiots de grande et très grande race uniquement*,  il est très important de choisir un aliment n'ayant pas trop de  minéraux (surtout le calcium), avec un rapport Ca/P correct, et qui ne  le fasse pas pousser trop vite, si vous n'êtes pas sur de vous, demandez  conseil sur ce topic avant de risquer faire une bêtise.


Platinum les prix c'est sur https://shop.platinum-france.com/
Gosbi  ou Profine ne seront pas vraiment le mieux indiquées dans le cas de ton  chiot, Acana prairie, Nutrivet dietetic ou d'autres seront plus  indiqués.




> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis un nouvel inscrit sur ce forum.
> nous avons un chat persan de 2 ans et depuis hier soir une femelle Golden de 2 mois.
> 
> Depuis toujours, nous achetons les croquettes chez notre vétérinaire :  des Specific (pour le chat et nous en prenions pour notre Golden  d'avant).
> 
> L'éleveur de Golden que nous avons rencontré hier nous a recommandé des croquettes Bewi-dog .
> 
> ...



Bewi dog c'est franchement mauvais, quant aux  céréales le problème qu'elles posent est qu'elles ne sont pas bien  tolérées par certains animaux, sont en trop grande quantité dans les  croquettes, sont souvent de très mauvaises qualité, et la multiplicité  de ces céréales n'est pas en adéquation avec le régime alimentaire d'un  carnivore, qu'il soit strict ou majoritaire (à prédominance  carnée)/opportuniste.





> Bonsoir,
> 
> Est-ce que les TOTW aux poissons ont une odeur de poissons normalement  (c'était comme ça dans mon souvenir, mais je me trompe peut-être...), ou  elles ne sentent rien de particulier (même pas la croquette)  ; parce que je viens d'ouvrir un paquet et je trouve qu'elles ne  sentent pas la croquette, et je me demande si c'est bien normal  (suspicion, quand tu nous tiens... )


Je  n'ai jamais testé celles au poisson, mais de ce que j'avais lu je crois  qu'elles ne sentaient pas très fort, comme celle à l'agneau, par contre  les gammes canard et bison sentent bcp plus.




> [ bonjour desole de vous contredir mais  voici la compo des virbac senior il n'y a pas indiquer de cendre 
> 
> *Analyse moyenne :*
> 
> Humidité : 8%
> Protéine brute : 27%
> Matières grasses brutes : 13%
> Matières minérales : 7%
> Cellulose brute : 3%
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Si si les cendres sont indiquées : 7%

C'est golden eagle dont tu parles ??

http://www.comptoiranimalier.com/fr/...-holistic.html

C'est  vendu à la base par aps-choice.fr qui est l'importateur, mais ça reste  vraiment très cher, à plus de 5e/kg ya quand même mieux et un large  choix en croq de qualité.
Quant à Now c'est loin d'être une référence, surtout au prix/poids que c'est vendu !




> Nina a des problèmes de poids et Lilo des soucis de digestion/peau et surtout de gout ! 
> 
> Je change énormément de croquettes parce que Lilo ne mange plus au bout  d'un certain temps ... Ou alors elle ne les digère pas ... 
> 
> Quelle marque me conseillez vous ?


Déjà une gamme au  poisson et/ou "hypoallergénique" si le problème est lié à la viande,  Acana pacifica est très bien si elle aime/supporte, pour le problème de  poids tout dépend si c'est un chien obèse, dans ce cas cas Acana light  & fit par exemple + haricots verts.

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu fais bien de rectifier yenz concernant les canine caviar

sinon Diana est en test sur les purizon poisson depuis 10 jours, elles semblent moins appétentes que les maxima cotecnica qu'elle avait avant (mais elle est pénible avec ça...) mais digestion nickelle (comme d'hab, une crotte/jour, bien moulée), beau poil, etc.

dès son adoption elle a eu nutrivet instinct dietetic&care (1 sac), puis maximi cotecnica (2 sacs), elle a perdu 4,5kg en même pas 3 mois. je lui donne 200g/jour pour 20kg, son poids de forme idéal

----------


## Spirale

> Moi aussi je deviens parano, les nutrivet que j'ai reçu n'ont pas la même couleurs que les anciennes ...
> En plus c'est le sac que j'ai filé pour la chienne de ma copine...


C'est sûr qu'il y a de quoi le devenir avec tout ce que l'on voit et entend...




> Je  n'ai jamais testé celles au poisson, mais de ce que j'avais lu je crois  qu'elles ne sentaient pas très fort, comme celle à l'agneau, par contre  les gammes canard et bison sentent bcp plus.


Merci pour ta réponse, ça me rassure  ::

----------


## Poska

Je suis en train de commander des croquettes et du coup j'hésite: pour une chienne avec démodécie avancée et qui a besoin de reprendre du muscle et un peu de gras, Nutrivet ou Purizon? Ou une autre marque, mais sur zoo+ de préférence.
Pour l'instant elle mange les Nutrivet de ma chienne (juste 1 repas, donc dur de dire si ça lui convient!).

----------


## Fahn

YenZ m'avait dit que les Purizon n'étaient pas toujours bien digérées par les chiens, du coup je resterais plutôt sur les Nutrivet...

----------


## Taysa

Purizon sans hesiter.

----------


## Poska

Bon pour cette fois j'ai pris un sac de Nutrivet, au pire si ça ne lui convient pas je pourrais les donner à ma chienne et je reviendrais vous demander conseil  ::

----------


## lucile67

dis poska, ça ne serait pas mieux en ration ménagère pour ta petite mère récupèrée ? avec tous ses soucis de peau avec en complément des vitamines hypallergeniques  ::  bon courage à toi en attendant

----------


## Poska

Si évidemment, mais je n'arrive déjà pas à mettre en place une alimentation 100% ménagère pour ma mamie alors que j'ai une recette claire, alors je n'ose pas me lancer dans l'inconnu avec une chienne très malade au risque de lui provoquer encore plus de soucis...
En plus je n'ai pas de congélo ni de cuisine fonctionnelle en ce moment, donc c'est pas simple.

----------


## pomku

Poska, les Platinum sont très nutritives et ultra appétentes  (mais hélas chères)… Tu connais ? C'est du semi humide. 
Je me demande si, à l'agneau (j'ai noté que, en cas de problèmes de peau ou digestifs, les croqs agneau sont idéales), ce ne seraient pas de bonnes croquettes pour requinquer la miss. Mais je ne suis pas une experte.

----------


## Poska

Je connais de nom, mais jamais testé. Tout ce que les vétos ont su me dire, c'est d'éviter le boeuf...
Par contre l'appétence n'est pas un soucis, elle dévore la miss!

----------


## pomku

Tu penses qu'elle dévore la pauvre puce ! Les anciens "proprios" n'ont pas oublié que de la traiter contre sa démodécie ! grrrrrrrr
Si tu veux, je t'envoie un gros échantillon de Platinum par la Poste, comme ça, tu sauras…  (le hic, c'est que tout tes chiens vont devenir foufous !  :: )

----------


## lucile67

ah ok poska, je comprends, bon j'espère que tu arriveras à trouver la bonne croquette qui puisse marcher, bouh la la, on pense bien à toi parce que tu as de quoi t'occuper

----------


## Poska

Pourquoi pas pomku, je vais voir si ça ne ferait pas trop cher pour l'asso par contre. Tu les prends sur le site de Platinum?
Je regarde en même temps, au poulet ce n'est pas si cher finalement...
Qu'en pensent les spécialistes?
Par contre avec du semi-humide hyper appétent, j'ai peur qu'elle ne veuille plus de croquettes "normales" une fois guérie (et je ne peux pas forcer les adoptants à garder une marque). Je vois sur le long terme, mais je me prend peut-être la tête pour rien vous me direz  ::

----------


## pomku

Ben disons que comme elles sont très riches, tu en donnes moins (pour un chien en pleine santé. Là, vu l'état de la miss, je ne sais pas Mais une fois requinquée !). 
Donc au final, ça ne revient pas spécialement  "plus cher" que les Royal Caca et autres où tu dois donner le double pour que ton chien soit rassasié.
Et je ne sais pas, ils font p-être des prix asso ? Demande à YenZ, il connaît le boss
Sinon, ben donne-moi une adresse postale en MP. Comme ça demain, je t'envoie  ça (là, je suis au taf et j'ai rarement des croquettes sur moi à mon boulot  :: )

----------


## Poska

Tarif asso, pour 1 sac par mois, je ne pense pas.
Ah tu n'as pas toujours un sac de croquettes sur toi? Ce n'est pas très sérieux  :: 
Je te mp, merci beaucoup.

----------


## YenZ

> Je suis en train de commander des croquettes et du  coup j'hésite: pour une chienne avec démodécie avancée et qui a besoin  de reprendre du muscle et un peu de gras, Nutrivet ou Purizon? Ou une  autre marque, mais sur zoo+ de préférence.
> Pour l'instant elle mange les Nutrivet de ma chienne (juste 1 repas, donc dur de dire si ça lui convient!).


Tu  sauras en essayant, si ça ne passe pas trop avec Nutrivet tu essaieras  Purizon, ou Orijen/Acana, le top vu sa démodécie serait d'essayer le cru  mais j'ai vu que tu ne pouvais pas actuellement.
D'ailleurs c'est bien la dob que j'ai vu hier sur ton topic en sale état ?




> Pourquoi pas pomku, je vais voir si ça ne ferait  pas trop cher pour l'asso par contre. Tu les prends sur le site de  Platinum?
> Je regarde en même temps, au poulet ce n'est pas si cher finalement...
> Qu'en pensent les spécialistes?
> Par contre avec du semi-humide hyper appétent, j'ai peur qu'elle ne  veuille plus de croquettes "normales" une fois guérie (et je ne peux pas  forcer les adoptants à garder une marque). Je vois sur le long terme,  mais je me prend peut-être la tête pour rien vous me direz


Platinum  aussi peut être bien, mais vu que c'est très appétent peut-être qu'elle  fera la gueule quand elle remangera du "sec", de toute façon n'importe  laquelle de ces marques sera très correcte, faut voir ce qui lui plait  et marche avec elle  :: 
Bon courage pour la requinquer vu l'état de la puce, tu penses la garder un moment ?

----------


## Poska

Oui c'est la dob. Merci YenZ, ce matin 2ème repas au Nutrivet elle le digère toujours très bien, j'espère que ça va durer.
C'est ma crainte avec le Platinum, si je pensais la garder j'aurais bien tenté mais là ça me semble "risqué" pour l'avenir, ses futurs adoptants risquent de m'en vouloir si elle boude toutes les autres croquettes après  ::

----------


## Rousquanne

> (là, je suis au taf et j'ai rarement des croquettes sur moi à mon boulot )


POMKU M'A DECUE.... ::

----------


## YenZ

Surtout que tu as déjà Nutrivet pour les tiens alors autant qu'elle reste là-dessus si ça lui convient  :: 
Tu penses la garder un moment ?

----------


## pomku

> POMKU M'A DECUE....


 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui c'est la dob. Merci YenZ, ce matin 2ème repas au Nutrivet elle le digère toujours très bien, j'espère que ça va durer.
> C'est ma crainte avec le Platinum, si je pensais la garder j'aurais bien tenté mais là ça me semble "risqué" pour l'avenir, ses futurs adoptants risquent de m'en vouloir si elle boude toutes les autres croquettes après


Bon ben alors, j'envoie ou j'envoie pas ? ::  ::

----------


## Poska

Non pas la peine pomku, ne t'embêtes pas  :: 
Je pense en commander, mais pour servir de friandises, donc elle aura quand même l'occasion de les goûter!
YenZ la miss est là pour plusieurs mois je pense, le temps de ressembler à nouveau à un chien...

----------


## YenZ

> Non pas la peine pomku, ne t'embêtes pas 
> Je pense en commander, mais pour servir de friandises, donc elle aura quand même l'occasion de les goûter!
> YenZ la miss est là pour plusieurs mois je pense, le temps de ressembler à nouveau à un chien...


Si tu as besoin de quelque chose n'hésite pas, je pense qu'on est plusieurs à vouloir aider cette louloutte  :: 




> YenZ?Petite question? Peut on donner Nutrivet dietetic care a Nina 3ans sterilisee et griffonette berger catalane 25kg et a FOX, connu sur ce forum et adopte hier. A la spa il avait du RC et il a 8 ans et demi castre et 35kg.je viens de commander un echantillon pour essayer.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Car j ai lu qu on peut les donner aux chiens seniors et tendance embonpoint mais toi tu en penses quoi?


Oui tu peux très bien donner cette gamme aux 2, c'est surtout moins gras et moins de minéraux, mais ça ne pose aucun problème  ::

----------


## mofo

en voulant recommander mes gosbi agneau sur NCLN je viens de voir qu'il y a de nouvelles gosbi au poisson, vous en pensez quoi niveau compo ?  vous pensez que c'est mieux par rapport à tout ce qu'on voit et dernièrement ce qu'il s'est passé dans les usines de croquettes d'espagne ?    je sais qu'on ne saura jamais si on est trompé ou pas, mais niveau qualité de la croquette est ce que c'est mieux le poisson ?

----------


## YenZ

Le poisson c'est bien pour ceux qui ont des allergies ou intolérances alimentaires (mais pas mauvais pour les autres non plus), sinon oui la formule est plutôt très bien, par rapport à ce qui s'est passé on en sait et on en saura probablement rien, mais toutes les marques de l'ue sont potentiellement touchées, quant à gosbi c'est bien espagnol.

----------


## Titebambi

Coucou les pros des croquettes ! 

J'aurais un petit conseil à vous demander pour une amie à moi ! Sa chienne se met à manger ses déjections du coup on se demande si ça vient pas de l'alimentation

Elle a changé ses croquettes en Décembre, sur les conseils d'un éducateur, du coup je me demandais si vous connaissez la marque, ce que vous en pensez et s'il y aurait mieux ??

Ce sont des Blue Buffalo chicken & brown rice

voici le lien vers la composition :

http://bluebuffalo.com/dog-food/lp-h...ken&animal=dog 

La chienne c'est une labrador de 6 ans qui pèse environ 34kg quand elle l'a adoptée elle était déjà en surpoids elle lui a fait perdre un peu, elle pesait 30 et là elle a un peu repris !!

Merci d'avance !  ::

----------


## pomku

Ben quand tu vois que les deuxième et troisième composants sont de l'avoine et de l'orge, je ne trouve pas très étonnant que ta chienne cherche "ailleurs". ll n'y a pas assez de proteines animales et bien trop de céréales dans ces croquettes à mon sens. Qu'en pensez-vous, les experts ?

----------


## lealouboy

Je comprends que dalle à l'anglais  ::

----------


## pomku

> Je comprends que dalle à l'anglais


Et ben tu  ::  ::  ::  :: 
(je plaisante hein ! Tu sais bien que je t'adore ! :: )

----------


## MuzaRègne

22/8 déjà  ::

----------


## Filouto

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvelle sur le fofo (oui oui ma présentation est faite).
Perso, pour mon p'tit lhassa et le croisé berger de ma mère, je suis passée au Platinum poulet depuis 2 mois et le résultat est EXTRA !!!! Tout y est : compo, appétence et tout et tout. Ils adorent aussi les fit sticks lapin/poulet. Dès que je les reçois, les loulous le savent en tout cas ;-) Et puis, plus de problème de Môssieur je fais mon difficile concernant mon lhassa \o/ 
Et c'est grâce à ce forum que je suis passée à cette gamme. Même si je n'étais pas inscrite et que je n'ai pas participé au sujet, je vous ai lu et ça m'a permis de me sensibiliser à ce qu'ils mangeaient (Royal Machin + jambon, pâté etc pour mon difficile, bref des saloperies). Donc merci à vous !

----------


## YenZ

> Coucou les pros des croquettes ! 
> 
> J'aurais un petit conseil à vous demander pour une amie à moi ! Sa chienne se met à manger ses déjections du coup on se demande si ça vient pas de l'alimentation
> 
> Elle a changé ses croquettes en Décembre, sur les conseils d'un éducateur, du coup je me demandais si vous connaissez la marque, ce que vous en pensez et s'il y aurait mieux ??
> 
> Ce sont des Blue Buffalo chicken & brown rice
> 
> voici le lien vers la composition :
> ...


Blue buffalo c'est très contrasté comme marque, les compos sont plutôt assez bien ou très bien dans l'ensemble, seul bémol l'analyse de certaines gammes trop peu riches et donc blindées de glucides, celle que tu as cité par exemple est dans ce cas là, comme le disait Muzarègne rien que 22/8 comme taux de prot/gras c'est carrément trop peu.

Par contre certaines gammes comme blue wilderness sont très bien, d'ailleurs où achète t-elle cette marque car je connais qq'un qui voulait l'importer en france sans succès jusqu'à maintenant.
Et je ne crois pas que le site officiel envoie en France, c'est pourquoi je me demande bien où elle a pu acheter ça  :: 

Si tu veux faire maigrir efficacement la chienne mieux vaut avoir un taux de protéines bien plus élevé (30% au minimum idéalement), et garder un taux de gras assez faible (entre 8 et 12 si besoin de maigrir, jusqu'à 15% max), je n'ai pas épluché toutes les compos de blue buffalo récemment (même si je l'avais déjà fait), mais tu trouveras surement quelque chose qui correspond (et ajouter des haricots verts dans la gamelle augmentera le bol alimentaire sans la faire grossir)

Sinon tu as Acana light & fit qui est très bien pour ça  :: 




> Ben quand tu vois que les deuxième et troisième composants sont de l'avoine et de l'orge, je ne trouve pas très étonnant que ta chienne cherche "ailleurs". ll n'y a pas assez de proteines animales et bien trop de céréales dans ces croquettes à mon sens. Qu'en pensez-vous, les experts ?


Il va falloir que je t'embauche chez animal attitude rubrique alimentation toi  :: 




> YenZ??? ON a achete les nutrivet. on les a meme reçu avant l echantillon gratuit.ils rigolent pas le site ils nous ont livre ce matin a 6h40.j ai fais gouter a Ninou et FOX. Ils ont adore. comment les y habituer lentement vu que j ai des tas de paquets a terminer. je mets environ 10 croquettes nutrivet dans chaque gamelle? elles ont l air super en tout cas.


Bah le mieux serait que tu commences par finir un peu tes différents paquets avant de les mettre encore à une nouvelle marque, au pire tu mets juste un tout petit peu de Nutrivet pour les habituer comme tu disais, et quand il ne t'en restera plus bcp alors tu pourras commencer une plus ou moins longue transition.

----------


## Titebambi

> Blue buffalo c'est très contrasté comme marque, les compos sont plutôt assez bien ou très bien dans l'ensemble, seul bémol l'analyse de certaines gammes trop peu riches et donc blindées de glucides, celle que tu as cité par exemple est dans ce cas là, comme le disait Muzarègne rien que 22/8 comme taux de prot/gras c'est carrément trop peu.
> 
> Par contre certaines gammes comme blue wilderness sont très bien, d'ailleurs où achète t-elle cette marque car je connais qq'un qui voulait l'importer en france sans succès jusqu'à maintenant.
> Et je ne crois pas que le site officiel envoie en France, c'est pourquoi je me demande bien où elle a pu acheter ça 
> 
> Si tu veux faire maigrir efficacement la chienne mieux vaut avoir un taux de protéines bien plus élevé (30% au minimum idéalement), et garder un taux de gras assez faible (entre 8 et 12 si besoin de maigrir, jusqu'à 15% max), je n'ai pas épluché toutes les compos de blue buffalo récemment (même si je l'avais déjà fait), mais tu trouveras surement quelque chose qui correspond (et ajouter des haricots verts dans la gamelle augmentera le bol alimentaire sans la faire grossir)
> 
> Sinon tu as Acana light & fit qui est très bien pour ça .




Alors en fait elle habite aux USA donc elle se les fournit là-bas bien sur !!! 

Je me doutais que les taux n'étaient pas géniaux !!! 


Donc en remplacement tu me conseilles les Acana light & fit ?? C'est l'idéal ou il y a encore mieux ???


MErci de vos réponses en tout cas  ::

----------


## Taysa

Les acana fit et light, niveau compo et analyses pour un chien en surpoids je n'ai pas trouver mieux pour ma part !
J'ai changer pour purizon et pour le moment c'est dhiarrée donc je vais surement repasser sur acana !

----------


## YenZ

Il y a toujours mieux, apès tout dépend si la chienne a vraiment besoin de maigrir, ou si c'est juste 2 ou 3 petits kilos en trop (sur un chien de 30 kgs)

Chez blue buffalo tu as cette variété pour chiens en surpoids qui est pas mal du tout

Wilderness™ Healthy Weight Adult Chicken Recipe

Sinon oui Acana light & fit fera aussi très bien l'affaire, faut tester et voir ce qu'elle aime et supporte le mieux !

----------


## Massmiette

Bonjour !

J'ai adopté un chien croisé berger lab d'un an, qui était squelletique lorsqu'il a été trouvé, en janvier. Là ca va meiux mais il reste un peu trop maigre. Par ailleurs, il est en pleine forme, vif, je le ballade beaucoup en vélo il est plein d'énergie. Pour l'instant je lui donne du Josera High Enery, mais je pensais passer aux Acana Sport & Agility, quelqu'un a deja testé sur un chien qui prend difficilement du poids ? Ou peut etre qu'il y a quelque chose d'encore pus adapté ?  Merci !

----------


## Fahn

YenZ ou quelqu'un d'autre peut me dire quel est le taux de protéines et le taux de graisses acceptables pour des chiens actifs et pour des chiens à faible activité, sans problème de poids particulier?

----------


## YenZ

Massimiette : Acana sport & Agility, ou Nutrivet Instinct Energetic, ou encore Gosbi high energy, ou Orijen, Cotecnica grain free, bref regarde page 198 ça te donnera une idée  :: 

Fahn : généralement on conseille pour un chien "normal" 25/12 au minimum (perso je préfère 30/15), et pour un chien à forte activité pas de maximum connu, faut voir aussi selon chaque croquette, certaines sont plus ou moins bien assimilées, mais un taux de 40/20 par exemple ne pose pas de soucis.

----------


## Taysa

Purizon = super appetente elle les mangent niquels, par contre dhiarrée + pet de la mort qui pue

----------


## Fahn

Merci!

----------


## Taysa

je sais meme plus quoi lui donner maintenant  ::

----------


## Titebambi

> Il y a toujours mieux, apès tout dépend si la chienne a vraiment besoin de maigrir, ou si c'est juste 2 ou 3 petits kilos en trop (sur un chien de 30 kgs)
> 
> Chez blue buffalo tu as cette variété pour chiens en surpoids qui est pas mal du tout
> 
> Wilderness™ Healthy Weight Adult Chicken Recipe
> 
> Sinon oui Acana light & fit fera aussi très bien l'affaire, faut tester et voir ce qu'elle aime et supporte le mieux !




Elle a prit les wilderness nous verrons bien !!

Merci beaucoup beaucoup  ::

----------


## lealouboy

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...125ma30m3.html

Il ne me semble pas avoir vu d'avis sur ces croquettes, ça me parait pas mal, non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ben si en fait  ::  
Blonde que je suis, le millet est une céréale  ::  
Je préfère Gosbi alors niveau compo ...

----------


## lealouboy

Bon, en fait je vais faire un test avec Natyka  :Smile: 

YenZ, le site est sérieux (je présume que oui puisque tu les commandes là bas), est on livré rapidement ?

----------


## Tisouen

JE réponds vu que j'utilise aussi Natyka. Souvent des ruptures de stocks mais surtout sur friandises/compléments. Niveau croquettes c'est livré en 2 ou 3 jours environ. 

D'ailleurs faut que je passe commande.

Par contre beaucoup d'emballage (les sacs sont uniquement des sacs de 4,8 kg) Donc quand tu commandes 14,4 kg, tu as 3 sacs de 4,8kg dans un carton et si tu commande plus bah t'as un autre carton lol

----------


## Taysa

brit est pas mal je trouve niveau compo au vu du prix (40€ les 15kg)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Quelqu'un dans les pyrénées atlantiques veut du gosbi exclusive prix éleveur ? Il faut acheter une palette entière = 39 sacs  ::  .

----------


## Marmotte73

Bonjour,

Kayzer était aux Maxima pendant 5 mois. En plein milieu d'un sac, il s'est mis à être constipé... vraiment. je j'ai vermifugé, rien à faire, j'ai dû rajouter des haricots (c'était "moins pire") et de l'huile de parafine. Mais rien à faire.

Du coup, j'ai acheté un paquet d'Exclusive Gosbi Chicken&Rice. On a commencé seulement vendredi, donc il est difficile pour moi de juger. Mais il ne force plus comme un maboule. Petit bémol, je les trouve un peu petites.

Que pensez-vous de ces croquettes ? 
En fait, j'ai fait une "boulette". En lisant les posts du sujet, je n'avais pas vu que les gosbi mentionnées étaient celles à l'agneau... j'espère ne pas avoir fait de mauvais choix.

A bientôt,
Merci

----------


## mofo

je crois que les gosbi agneau sont un peu mieux niveau compo par rapport aux poulet (si je dis pas de bêtises) enfin moi c'est celles que je prends et j'en suis satisfaite, j'avais aussi essayé un paquet de maxima et c'est vrai que les crottes étaient très sèches, mais pas de constipation, et avec gosbi je trouve que tout va bien

----------


## Moune144

Hello, quelles croquettes pour un caniche toy de 3 mois?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Quelqu'un dans les pyrénées atlantiques veut du gosbi exclusive prix éleveur ? Il faut acheter une palette entière = 39 sacs  .


Ca n'intéresse personne ? Même si vous êtes dans le 40, enfin tant que le voyage pour venir les chercher est possible ?
Je commande du Gosbi puppy, ça fait 34 € le sac de 15 kg.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Hello, quelles croquettes pour un caniche toy de 3 mois?


p198 yenz a listé toutes les marques de qualité et où les trouver  ::

----------


## Marmotte73

> je crois que les gosbi agneau sont un peu mieux niveau compo par rapport aux poulet (si je dis pas de bêtises) enfin moi c'est celles que je prends et j'en suis satisfaite, j'avais aussi essayé un paquet de maxima et c'est vrai que les crottes étaient très sèches, mais pas de constipation, et avec gosbi je trouve que tout va bien


C'est quoi dans la compo qui semble ne pas être terrible ? J'ai pris au poulet car ya moins de riz que dans les agneau.
Je dois acheter des croquettes mais réduire mon budget... du coup, je cherche des croquettes à 50. Moi qui pensais faire une affaire... me voilà servie !
Graisse de poulet conservée dans des tocophérols ? Je suppose que ca vient de là le côté pas terrible ? Je suis paumée.... pfff que c'est compliqué

Pour se rapprocher au max50-53, vous verriez quoi comme croquette acceptables sachant que pour ce prix, je sais bien que je n'aurais pas de formule 1 ?

----------


## Marmotte73

Je suis en train de relire la discussion grâce à la recherche par mots clé.
En fait, je suis en train de m'apercevoir que j'ai changé plein de fois de croquettes et que ca finit toujours mal pour mon chien !
depuis que je l'ai (sil vous plait, ne criez pas ;-))
- Eukanuba (offre promotionnelle, il était en FA chez moi)
- Hill's I/d sur recommandation du véto car le chien ne grossissait pas (il pesait 30kg... pour un rott vraiment très maigre... merci refuge crapuleux qui le nourrissait aux croquettes li*dl !!)
- Mastery pour le faire grossir... mais il est devenu trop gros... en plus c'est de la me*de !
- TOTW High prairie mais crottes en bouses
- Maxima constipation, du moins il forcait comme un maboule et parfois il ne faisait pas caca pendant 24h
- Exclusive Gosbi poulet.... on est qu'au début certes mais diarrhée... j'attends un peu mais ca me parait mal engagé.

Je pense que mon chien doit être sensible du tube digestif.
Du coup, je ne sais pas vers quelles croquettes me tourner. Vous auriez une idée ?
Merci

----------


## mofo

> Je suis en train de relire la discussion grâce à la recherche par mots clé.
> En fait, je suis en train de m'apercevoir que j'ai changé plein de fois de croquettes et que ca finit toujours mal pour mon chien !
> depuis que je l'ai (sil vous plait, ne criez pas ;-))
> - Eukanuba (offre promotionnelle, il était en FA chez moi)
> - Hill's I/d sur recommandation du véto car le chien ne grossissait pas (il pesait 30kg... pour un rott vraiment très maigre... merci refuge crapuleux qui le nourrissait aux croquettes li*dl !!)
> - Mastery pour le faire grossir... mais il est devenu trop gros... en plus c'est de la me*de !
> - TOTW High prairie mais crottes en bouses
> - Maxima constipation, du moins il forcait comme un maboule et parfois il ne faisait pas caca pendant 24h
> - Exclusive Gosbi poulet.... on est qu'au début certes mais diarrhée... j'attends un peu mais ca me parait mal engagé.
> ...


j'ai pas dis que gosbi poulet n'était pas bien, mais apparemment l'agneau est mieux "supporté" par les chiens, NCLN m'avait dit qu'il y avait de bon retours sur gosbi agneau et comme ceux sur ce forum qui ont pris agneau en était satisfait et bien moi j'ai adopté agneau et j'en suis satisfaite.

si tu es au début du paquet attend un peu pour voir si ça s'arrange, ensuite ils ont sorti gosbi poisson pour les chiens qui ne toléraient pas bien la viande, c'est peu être pour cela que ton chien fait des diahrées.

mais gosbi c'est très bien rapport qualité prix, et ne t'inquiètes pas moi aussi j'ai changé au moins 10 fois de marques avant d'adopter gosbi !

----------


## Massmiette

Et sur quel site vous commandez les Gosbi ? (j'ai l'impression que les prix varient beaucoup en fonction des revendeurs)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je ne sais pas si ça varie bcp mais ne prends pas en compte le prix que j'ai annoncé qui ne concerne que les grosses commandes et directement chez le fabricant.

D'ailleurs personne ?? Je vais voir si je peux MP tous les gens du 64 / 40 ...

----------


## pomku

Pour les Gosbi (en achat pour particuliers), il n'y a que deux revendeurs sur la France : 
Nourrir comme la nature
 La compagnie des croquettes (pour la région Rhône-Alpes si je ne me trompe pas Taysa ?  :: )

----------


## Taysa

La region rhone alpes mais aussi toute la france ils livrent  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Juste qu'en rhone alpes le patron livre lui meme et fais des prix avantageux. 
C'est pratique la remise en main propre

----------


## confetti

Pour le 66 et  le 11  il y a un revendeur , je prends les gosbi séniors à 45 euros les 15 kg  !

----------


## pomku

> Pour le 66 et  le 11  il y a un revendeur , je prends les gosbi séniors à 45 euros les 15 kg  !


Les "Exclusive of Gosbi" à 45 euros les 15 kg ? Ou la gamme en dessous ?

----------


## confetti

Ouioui les exclusive !

----------


## Marmotte73

Ca marche aussi pour les autres les poulet riz des exclusive ? Je peux eventuellement m'arranger pour en faire acheter par une copine du 82. Il faut que je sois sure que mon chien les supporte. mais merci du tuyau. Tu peux me donner les coordonnées du revendeur en MP ? merci

----------


## lealouboy

Je donne Excusive of Gosbi agneau et aucun soucis de transit, y compris pour mon chien atteint de MICI (Maladie Inflammatoire Chronique Intestinale)  ::  
Le bémol pour celles au poulet, c'est le maïs  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Y'a pas de maïs dans les gosbi poulet !

----------


## lealouboy

> Y'a pas de maïs dans les gosbi poulet !


En effet, j'aurais juré qu'elles contenaient du maïs  ::  Et que c'était pour ça que j'avais choisi lamb&rice...

Désolée pour mon information erronée  ::

----------


## YenZ

> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...125ma30m3.html
> 
> Il ne me semble pas avoir vu d'avis sur ces croquettes, ça me parait pas mal, non ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah ben si en fait  
> Blonde que je suis, le millet est une céréale  
> Je préfère Gosbi alors niveau compo ...


Gosi ou canine caviar ya des céréales, riz pour gosbi et millet pour canine caviar, mais c'est plutôt une bonne marque, si ce n'est les taux de minéraux excessifs pour la gamme agneau !




> Bon, en fait je vais faire un test avec Natyka 
> 
> YenZ, le site est sérieux (je présume que oui puisque tu les commandes là bas), est on livré rapidement ?


, 

Perso en 3 jours, ils sont moins réactifs que platinum qui est aussi au luxembourg, mais c'est aussi moins cher et correcte en terme de compo (gamme gold)

Actuellement je suis sur platinum vu que Mofo a eu la gentillesse de me filer les paquets de son mofo.




> JE réponds vu que j'utilise aussi Natyka. Souvent des ruptures de stocks mais surtout sur friandises/compléments. Niveau croquettes c'est livré en 2 ou 3 jours environ. 
> 
> D'ailleurs faut que je passe commande.
> 
> Par contre beaucoup d'emballage (les sacs sont uniquement des sacs de 4,8 kg) Donc quand tu commandes 14,4 kg, tu as 3 sacs de 4,8kg dans un carton et si tu commande plus bah t'as un autre carton lol


Normal pour les nombreux sacs, c'est pour la conservation car semi-humide donc se conserve moins bien.
Pour leurs friandises par contre je les trouve plutôt assez mauvaises, je leur préfère largement les friandises gosbi ou platinum !




> brit est pas mal je trouve niveau compo au vu du prix (40€ les 15kg)


Mouais bof, c'est la même usine que Profine, mais c'est en-dessous en compo, à choisir brit care est bien mieux, mais bien plus cher aussi !




> Bonjour,
> 
> Kayzer était aux Maxima pendant 5 mois. En plein milieu d'un sac, il s'est mis à être constipé... vraiment. je j'ai vermifugé, rien à faire, j'ai dû rajouter des haricots (c'était "moins pire") et de l'huile de parafine. Mais rien à faire.
> 
> Du coup, j'ai acheté un paquet d'Exclusive Gosbi Chicken&Rice. On a commencé seulement vendredi, donc il est difficile pour moi de juger. Mais il ne force plus comme un maboule. Petit bémol, je les trouve un peu petites.
> 
> Que pensez-vous de ces croquettes ? 
> En fait, j'ai fait une "boulette". En lisant les posts du sujet, je n'avais pas vu que les gosbi mentionnées étaient celles à l'agneau... j'espère ne pas avoir fait de mauvais choix.
> 
> ...


C'est un peu le soucis avec Maxima, les selles sont bien sèches, mais parfois trop, chez certains chiens ça les constipe de trop.
Gosbi poulet c'est très bien, même si la gamme agneau est plus prisée en général.




> Hello, quelles croquettes pour un caniche toy de 3 mois?


Acana ? Canina caviar puppy ? Cotecnica puppy ? Orijen ? 
En terme de taille ça devrait passer ! (les plus petites sont les gosbi mini mais c'est pas pour chiots, sinon cotecnica puppy)




> C'est quoi dans la compo qui semble ne pas être terrible ? J'ai pris au poulet car ya moins de riz que dans les agneau.
> Je dois acheter des croquettes mais réduire mon budget... du coup, je cherche des croquettes à 50€. Moi qui pensais faire une affaire... me voilà servie !
> Graisse de poulet conservée dans des tocophérols ? Je suppose que ca vient de là le côté pas terrible ? Je suis paumée.... pfff que c'est compliqué
> 
> Pour se rapprocher au max50-53€, vous verriez quoi comme croquette acceptables sachant que pour ce prix, je sais bien que je n'aurais pas de formule 1 ?


Le choix que tu as fait est très bien, éventuellement teste agneau la prochaine fois pour voir si il préfère !  :: 




> Je suis en train de relire la discussion grâce à la recherche par mots clé.
> En fait, je suis en train de m'apercevoir que j'ai changé plein de fois de croquettes et que ca finit toujours mal pour mon chien !
> depuis que je l'ai (sil vous plait, ne criez pas ;-))
> - Eukanuba (offre promotionnelle, il était en FA chez moi)
> - Hill's I/d sur recommandation du véto car le chien ne grossissait pas (il pesait 30kg... pour un rott vraiment très maigre... merci refuge crapuleux qui le nourrissait aux croquettes li*dl !!)
> - Mastery pour le faire grossir... mais il est devenu trop gros... en plus c'est de la me*de !
> - TOTW High prairie mais crottes en bouses
> - Maxima constipation, du moins il forcait comme un maboule et parfois il ne faisait pas caca pendant 24h
> - Exclusive Gosbi poulet.... on est qu'au début certes mais diarrhée... j'attends un peu mais ca me parait mal engagé.
> ...


Il faut insister un peu avec Gosbi pour voir ce que ça va donner, assure toi de bien peser la dose sur une balance car si tu surdoses ça peut expliquer les diarrhées, combien pèse ton chien ?
Si il fait environ 40 kgs faut partir sur environ 400 à 450grs/jour (en 2 fois 200 grs), si tu donnes plus que cette dose ça peut être la raison des diarrhées, à moins que ce ne soit le temps qu'il s'adapte à Gosbi, fais une transition porur que ça se passe au mieux si fragile, si maxima constipe et gosbi diarrhée mélanger les 2 devrait être pas mal pour le moment.

Si le problème est la viande, ce qui n'est pas impossible, il existe des gammes au poisson comme le disait mofo.




> Et sur quel site vous commandez les Gosbi ? (j'ai l'impression que les prix varient beaucoup en fonction des revendeurs)


Page 198 c'est indiqué, LCDC ou NCLN !




> Je ne sais pas si ça varie bcp mais ne prends pas en compte le prix que j'ai annoncé qui ne concerne que les grosses commandes et directement chez le fabricant.
> 
> D'ailleurs personne ?? Je vais voir si je peux MP tous les gens du 64 / 40 ...


Vais en parler autour de ois si ça peut intéresser, je te dirai si j'ai des news.




> Pour le 66 et  le 11  il y a un revendeur , je prends les gosbi séniors à 45 euros les 15 kg  !


Oui mais à ce prix c'est sur place ?
Et il n'y a pas de site internet ? Si oui fiorcément le port sera assez élevé, sinon c'est un bon plan !




> Ca marche aussi pour les autres les poulet riz des exclusive ? Je peux eventuellement m'arranger pour en faire acheter par une copine du 82. Il faut que je sois sure que mon chien les supporte. mais merci du tuyau. Tu peux me donner les coordonnées du revendeur en MP ? merci


Page 198 c'est indiqué, ou voir mon post au-dessus  :: 




> Je donne Excusive of Gosbi agneau et aucun soucis de transit, y compris pour mon chien atteint de MICI (Maladie Inflammatoire Chronique Intestinale)  
> Le bémol pour celles au poulet, c'est le maïs


Tu confonds avec platinum, c'est dans les poulet qu'il y a du maïs non ogm  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci YenZ  :Smile:  Oui j'ai confondu avec les platinum  :Smile:

----------


## Tisouen

Bah perso avec 4 chiens les petits paquets c'est pas hyper pratique vu que je dois en ouvrir souvent mais c'est pas non plus super dérangeant. C'est pratique si je dois bouger au moins.

----------


## confetti

yenz  :"Oui mais à ce prix c'est sur place ?
Et il n'y a pas de site internet ? Si oui fiorcément le port sera assez élevé, sinon c'est un bon plan !"

Non ils livrent à domicile !

----------


## confetti

Il n'y a pas de site internet par contre !

----------


## YenZ

Oui mais que dans leur région la livraison (comme LDLC) ?
 C'est ça que je voulais dire, si ils expédient partout en France le port devrait être élevé !

----------


## lealouboy

Voilà j'ai commandé un sac de Gosbi lamb&rice et un lot de Natyka gold  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Compo des brit Adulte L :
Composition : 
Poulet ( 42 % ), riz complet, maïs, blé, graisse de poulet, huile de saumon, saveurs naturelles, extrait d'herbes et fruits ( 300 mg/kg ), glucosamine hydrochloride (260 mg/kg), chondroitine ( 160 mg/kg), levure de bière, pomme séchée, minéraux, mano-oligosaccharides ( 150 mg/kg ),fructo oligosaccharides ( 100mg/kg ), extrait de yucca schidigera ( 80 mg/kg ),zinc, selenium.

Analyse garantie :
Protein : 27 %
Graisse : 16 %
Humidité : 10 %
Cendre : 6,5 %
Fibre : 2,2 %
Calcium : 1,5 %
Phosphore : 1,1 %
Contenu calorique : 4 144 kcal

donc a 37€ les 15kg je trouve cela plus que convenable !

----------


## YenZ

La compo ce serait plutôt 

Composition : 

 Poulet ( 40 % ), riz, maïs, blé, graisse de poulet, huile de saumon,   saveurs naturelles, extrait d'herbes et fruits ( 300 mg/kg ),   glucosamine hydrochloride (260 mg/kg), chondroitine ( 160 mg/kg), levure   de bière,

 pomme séchée, minéraux, mano-oligosaccharides ( 150 mg/kg ),fructo   oligosaccharides ( 100mg/kg ), extrait de yucca schidigera ( 80 mg/kg ),

 zinc, selenium.



 Analyse garantie :

 Protein : 26 %

 Graisse : 14 %

 Humidité : 10 %

 Cendre : 6,5 %

 Fibre : 2,2 %

 Calcium : 1,5 %

 Phosphore : 1,1 %

 Contenu calorique : 4 144 kcal

Et c'est au moins 40 à 42€/sac en en prenant au moins 2, mais ça reste peu cher c'est clair, ça reste du prenium peu cher et bien pour les petits budgets, mais qui ne vaut pas la gamme superprenium et au-dessus de brit care et brit carnilove, ou l'équivalent de brit/brit care qui serait Profine, un poil mieux et un peu plus cher aussi.

----------


## Taysa

Sur le site officiel c'est 75.90€ par deux sacs. Merci je sais encore ce que je dis ..............
Ma compo vient d'un autre site par contre !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

donc 75.90 / 2 = 37.95 € les 15kg fdp inclus.

Donc je trouve que c'est un tres bon compromis pour les petits budgets.

----------


## lealouboy

Taysa, je suis allée voir, par curiosité, pour les chiens de mon "beau père" mais je trouve 42.90 le sac ou 39.95 par 2...
Tu pourrais me donner le lien s'il te plait ?

----------


## Taysa

> 42,60 € TTC 
> PRIX DÉGRESSIFS
> 2 Produits achetés: 37,95 €




http://www.brit-boutique.fr/brit-cro...our-chien.html



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Donc 75.90€ par deux, FDP inclus, et il y a encore 7% avec le code promo BRIT ca fais donc 70.59€ les 30kg de croq  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Merci  ::

----------


## Taysa

Apparament le code des 7% c'est sur un autre site, bizarre leur fonctionnement  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le code des 7% marche sur le site ou elles sont a 39.95€ et pas sur celui a 37.95€, donc si les fdp sont aussi gratuit sur ceux a 39.95€ mieux vaut prendre sur celui la ca les fais a 74.31€ les 30kg  ::

----------


## lealouboy

oui il est louche ce site, parce que ça revient plus cher au kilo d'acheter par 150kg que par 30 kg  ::  Il semble qu'on soit redirigé entre 2 ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vais soumettre à mon beau père...

----------


## YenZ

> Sur le site officiel c'est 75.90€ par deux sacs. Merci je sais encore ce que je dis ..............
> Ma compo vient d'un autre site par contre !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> donc 75.90 / 2 = 37.95 € les 15kg fdp inclus.
> 
> Donc je trouve que c'est un tres bon compromis pour les petits budgets.


Je  ne retrouvais pas le bon site et j'allais sur brit-croquettes (qui  ressemble à brit boutique)/atoushop, du coup je ne trouvais pas les bons  prix, mais j'avais bien vu un peu moins cher il y a longtemps sur le  site que tu donnes.
Il y a d'autres façons de le dire aussi, tu sais  encore ce que tu dis mais ça t'arrive de te tromper aussi comme je viens  de le faire, et au final 38, 40 ou 42€ le sac ça change pas grand chose  au final, surement même mieux que les outdog qui valent à peu près le  même prix et qui sont même un peu moins chères.

----------


## joloclo

Je viens de voir des Acana séniors,je ne savais pas qu'elles existaient,du coup comme je mélange avec Acana Fit and Light,je me demande si je vais prendre celles là plutôt que les Gosbi sénior . Ton avis Yenz ? et les autres aussi bien sûr  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Hello, qui pourrait me donner des infos sur les Canine Caviar Holistic? Mon frangin me demande conseil (pour un chiot berger australien) mais moi j'y connais plus trop grand chose...

----------


## Taysa

Ca a l'air plutot pas mal amandine ! 

Orijen a changer ses formules sinon donc peut etre ca lui conviendrait mais niveau prix outch

----------


## Taysa

Comment faire avec un chien qui creve la dalle ? 
Il fais 12.5kg je lui donne donc 200gr de Hays, gamme moyenne je veux pas le passer sur du sans cereales de suite ni peut etre meme jamais et surtout y'avais que ca de plus potable en urgence en attendant une commande internet. 

Avec quoi puis je le rassasier ? Il se jette literralement sur la bouffe ...

----------


## pomku

Taysa, fais-lui cuire une escalope de dinde ou de poulet coupée en petit morceaux et ajoute une boîte de haricots verts, ça va le caler…

----------


## Taysa

Ok je tenterais ca demain car la du coup il a deja manger  ::  
hier il a manger une baguette entiere et 300 gr de croquettes -__- .. Il a voler le pain sur la table ste saletée

----------


## Taysa

Cuisse de poulet ca va pas ? Une cuisse de 250gr ? 
Parceque le prix des blancs  :Frown:  c'est pas que c'est la totale misere en ce moment pour moi mais presque ...

----------


## pomku

Si, ça va, c'est juste plus gras… (j'ai le réflexe "light" car j'ai fait maigrir mon chien comme ça…). Mais si le loulou affamé n'est pas en surpoids, ça ne peut pas lui faire de mal !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Oulah non ils sont maigres les deux  ::

----------


## Poska

Pourquoi cuire la viande?

----------


## pomku

Ça aussi, c'est un réflexe, mes chiens ne veulent pas du cru (oui, je sais, ils sont chiants mes chiens  :: )
Mais effectivement, si les chiens de Taysa aiment le cru, why not ?

----------


## Poska

Surtout des cuisses avec os, il ne faut surtout pas les cuire.
Pour être sûr qu'il la croque bien, tu peux lui donner congelée.
Par contre le côté "je meurs de faim alors que j'ai 2 bonnes gamelles par jour" c'est un trait de caractère chez certains chiens, donc il ne faut pas chercher à le caler à tout prix au risque de lui filer une bonne diarrhée et de compromettre sa reprise de poids.

----------


## YenZ

> Je viens de voir des Acana séniors,je ne savais  pas qu'elles existaient,du coup comme je mélange avec Acana Fit and  Light,je me demande si je vais prendre celles là plutôt que les Gosbi  sénior . Ton avis Yenz ? et les autres aussi bien sûr


Acana  senior est très bien dans l'ensemble, bon niveau de prot et peu de gras  (14%), mais je croyais que ton chien supportait moyennement Acana, oui  tu peux très bien mélanger, elles sont même un peu mieux que les gosbi  pour peu que ton chien supporte.




> Hello, qui pourrait me donner des  infos sur les Canine Caviar Holistic? Mon frangin me demande conseil  (pour un chiot berger australien) mais moi j'y connais plus trop grand  chose...


C'est plutôt bien, regarde les dernières pages pas mal d'autres marques peuvent faire l'affaire, tout dépend aussi du budget.




> Ca a l'air plutot pas mal amandine ! 
> 
> Orijen a changer ses formules sinon donc peut etre ca lui conviendrait mais niveau prix outch


Justement  Taysa j'avais une question à ce propos, j'avais vu les nouvelles gammes  Orijen sans rentrer dans le détail, là je viens de regarder et j'ai  HALLUCINE !!
Certes la compo me semble encore bien mieux, je suis  même dégouté car ils ont utilisé un ingrédient auquel je pensais pour  une croquette, le fait de ne plus avoir de pdt est très bien pour peu  que les résultats soient bons, par contre là où j'ai pété un plomb c'est  sur les prix !!

On est loin du temps où je payais 4€/kg  l'orijen, c'est moi ou avec la nouvelle formule les prix ont juste  exploooooséééééé !!??? 
5,3€/kg au moins cher en prenant 26 kgs (les  sacs ont réduit de 500 grs en plus), j'ai fait tous les sites ou presque  et je ne trouve pas moins cher, même parfois jusqu'à presque 100€/13kgs  sur la gamme red, et c'est normal que Fred ne fasse plus Orijen ???

J'avais  bien envie de tester la nouvelle formule sur mes toons vu que le 70/30  était top (et l'ancien/encore actuel 80/20 catastrophique chez moi),  mais à ce prix là j'avoue que ça me freine sévère...
Tu sais si Fred  va en rentrer ? Ou même si il n'y en a pas sur le site si il peut en  avoir à prix correct ? Je voulais l'appeler mais j'ai perdu mes contacts  et j'ai plus son num sous la main.

Poska : alors ta dob ça en est ou ? elle va mieux et a enfin repris un peu de poids et confiance au passage ? 

Mamita & Mofo : au fait Dixy a bien perdu avec platinum  agneau, il a enfin retrouvé sa belle silhouette de jeune homme car il  commençait à s'engraisser du cul, par contre Faya fond petit à petit  alors qu'elle mange comme une vache (autant que Dixy maintenant alors  qu'il fait 2 kgs de plus qu'elle)
J'ai bien vu ton mail + mp ils sont tous beaux Kayou et Pipil comme ça, beaux gosses pour l'été qui arrive !!

----------


## Poska

Pour la confiance aucun soucis, elle n'a peur de rien!
Le poids ça a du mal à décoller, mais son état général s'améliore à vue d'oeil donc je ne me m'inquiète pas. Elle a repris du muscle déjà, elle peut enfin courir et monter les escaliers sans tomber, et suivre une promenade normale.

----------


## Taysa

Il en a du orijen fred  ::  oui les prix ont exploser avant je payais 70€ le sac de 20kg ... Ca c'etait avant ! 

Poska il n'a qu'une gamelle par contre je n'aime pas donner en plusieurs fois  ::

----------


## pomku

@ YenZ : Krakou est beau comme tout, certes, mais je suis quand même bien remontée après la toiletteuse qui l'a tondu alors qu'on lui avait dit très clairement : vous ne le tondez SURTOUT PAS ! 
Quant à Pillow, lui aussi est beau comme tout mais il est toujours roots, il n'est pas passé chez la toiletteuse. 
Du reste, elle n'est pas près de me revoir celle-là

----------


## mofo

et bien contente que les platinium de mofo aient servies !!!  comme quoi d'un chien à l'autre ça change, krusty crevait la dalle et grossissait avec platinium, alors que depuis qu'il reprend ses gosbi, il est redevenu svelt !!!!  en plus des grandes promenades que l'on peut faire maintenant !!!!

----------


## joloclo

Tu as raison Yenz,les Acana lui donnaient des selles plus que molles,mais en les mélangeant avec mes A.G ça passe mieux,et idiote que je suis lol je  nai pas pensé que si je prends les Acana séniors + Acana light and Fit ben ça ne fait plus que des Acana !! donc là pas sûr que ses selles restent correctes.

----------


## odrey13

cela fait quelques temps que je donne les gosbi agneau , tout se passe bien , mes puces apprécient les croquettes et surtout les digèrent bien  .J'aurai prefere trouver sans riz des croquettes pour elles mais bon je me suis tellement cassé la tete ....j'ai acheté des boites applaws dernièrement sur zooplus , vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## YenZ

> Pour la confiance aucun soucis, elle n'a peur de rien!
> Le poids ça a du mal à décoller, mais son état général s'améliore à vue  d'oeil donc je ne me m'inquiète pas. Elle a repris du muscle déjà, elle  peut enfin courir et monter les escaliers sans tomber, et suivre une  promenade normale.


Elle est sur la bonne voie tant mieux,  puis elle a le temps de reprendre du poids et du gras, l'essentiel  c'est qu'elle se déplace normalement  :Smile: 




> Il en a du orijen fred  oui les prix ont exploser avant je payais 70€ le sac de 20kg ... Ca c'etait avant ! 
> 
> Poska il n'a qu'une gamelle par contre je n'aime pas donner en plusieurs fois


Ya  pas d'orijen sur le site c'est pour ça que je me demandais si il avait  pas arrêté, je vais appeler le num sr le site pour avoir les prix.




> @ YenZ : Krakou est beau comme tout, certes, mais  je suis quand même bien remontée après la toiletteuse qui l'a tondu  alors qu'on lui avait dit très clairement : vous ne le tondez SURTOUT  PAS ! 
> Quant à Pillow, lui aussi est beau comme tout mais il est toujours roots, il n'est pas passé chez la toiletteuse. 
> Du reste, elle n'est pas près de me revoir celle-là…


Ouais  je l'ai vu sur les photos il est trop beau, sur les photos j'avais  halluciné et cru que Pillow y était passé aussi, et tu ne lui a rien dit  pour la tondeuse bitch ?




> et bien contente que les platinium de mofo aient  servies !!!  comme quoi d'un chien à l'autre ça change, krusty crevait  la dalle et grossissait avec platinium, alors que depuis qu'il reprend  ses gosbi, il est redevenu svelt !!!!  en plus des grandes promenades  que l'on peut faire maintenant !!!!


Moi aussi j'ai  l'impression qu'avec platinum ils crèvent plus la dalle qu'avec tout ce  que j'ai pu essayer, en même temps c'est difficile de se faire une idée  vu qu'ils sont ultra gourmands de nature, surtout dixy, même si faya  n'est pas en reste !
Par contre ils ont pas grossi au contraire, ça  ne pouvait pas faire de mal à dixy, ils en sont à la moitié de ce que tu  m'as donné, et il reste 4.8kgs de natyka, ensuite j'essaierai la  nouvelle formule orijen si ça ne coute pas 3 bras et si ils la tolèrent  mieux.




> Tu as raison Yenz,les Acana lui donnaient des  selles plus que molles,mais en les mélangeant avec mes A.G ça passe  mieux,et idiote que je suis lol je  nai pas pensé que si je prends les  Acana séniors + Acana light and Fit ben ça ne fait plus que des Acana !!  donc là pas sûr que ses selles restent correctes.


0 + 0 = la tête à joloclo !  ::   :: 




> cela fait quelques temps que je donne les gosbi  agneau , tout se passe bien , mes puces apprécient les croquettes et  surtout les digèrent bien  .J'aurai prefere trouver sans riz des  croquettes pour elles mais bon je me suis tellement cassé la tete  ....j'ai acheté des boites applaws dernièrement sur zooplus , vous en  pensez quoi ?


Que c'est plutôt très bien et assez cher de mémoire et si ça n'a pas changé  ::

----------


## Taysa

En fait c'est simple, tout ce qui est sur NCLN, LCDC le vend aussi. 
Apres y'aura quelques exceptions mais la majoritee c'est ca.

----------


## pomku

> cela fait quelques temps que je donne les gosbi agneau , tout se passe bien , mes puces apprécient les croquettes et surtout les digèrent bien  .J'aurai prefere trouver sans riz des croquettes pour elles mais bon je me suis tellement cassé la tete ....j'ai acheté des boites applaws dernièrement sur zooplus , vous en pensez quoi ?


Odrey, je ne connais pas les boîtes Applaws mais j'ai récemment acheté des boîtes Platinum (qui sont en fait des bricks en carton), et mes chiens en sont FOUS ! (et ils mangent par ailleurs ds Gosbi agneau aussi)
Côté qualité, rien à redire. Côté prix, je pense que c'est proche de Applaws, voire moins cher au kilo, surtout si tu les prends par 24 ou 48 (boîtes, pas kilos !)  ::

----------


## joloclo

Yenz  ::     mais aussi  ::

----------


## odrey13

oui Yenz c 'est tres cher je trouve aussi !! c pour ca que c juste pour de temps en temps leur faire plaisir , elles sont fan...je vais regarder pour les boites platinum merci  :Smile: j'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi les boites belcando qui sont bien . Les applaws sont différentes des boites habituelles , ce n'est pas de la paté mais cela ressemble a une alimentation menagere

----------


## Taysa

Les belcando sont bien et a prix convenable.

----------


## lealouboy

Les boites Belcando sigle protein sont super biens  :Smile:  Appréciées et digérées par toute ma troupe !!!!

J'ai été obligée de reprendre des boites Arden Grange car rupture des Belcando mais la prochaine fois, j'en reprends !!!!

----------


## Gretel

je viens de découvrir qu'il existe des croquettes porta 10 spéciales otites ? Quelqu'un connaît ? pour ma chienne d'eau dont je n'arrive pas à soigner une otite ( ds l'eau dès que possible et beaucoup de poils ds l'oreille difficile à épiler). Elle mange des Purizon autrement

----------


## Taysa

T'as demandés a LCDC aussi lealouboy ?

----------


## YenZ

Ça ne serait pas forza 10 plutôt ?
Et en particulier "Forza 10 Active Line Oto Active" ??
A mon avis aucun intérêt, mauvaise compo et super cher, c'est tout aussi inutile que les croquettes spéciales jacks, ou spéciales lab, du grand marketing uniquement !

----------


## Gretel

oui c'est Forza, je m'en doutais un peu ... c'est aussi l'avis de mon veto pour RC mobility !

----------


## lealouboy

> T'as demandés a LCDC aussi lealouboy ?


Je ne les avais pas vues sur LCDC.... Pourtant j'ai cherché assidument car Isaya, la chienne diabétique de ma copine, ne voulait manger QUE celles là à ce moment là...

----------


## YenZ

lea : normal LCDC a certains produits mais ne les met pas en ligne, ne me demande pas pourquoi c'est illogique je sais, par exemple Orijen, ou surement les boites Belcando, pour ça faut appeler au numéro sur leur site afin de savoir si ils le font ou pas, logiquement ils ont tous les produits (ou presque) que NCLN !  :: 

D'ailleurs je dois appeler Fred maintenant, je vais lui demander pour toi au passage.

edit : bah si elles sont là les boites belcando sur NCLN ya du stock

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...149ma32m3.html

----------


## lealouboy

> lea : normal LCDC a certains produits mais ne les met pas en ligne, ne me demande pas pourquoi c'est illogique je sais, par exemple Orijen, ou surement les boites Belcando, pour ça faut appeler au numéro sur leur site afin de savoir si ils le font ou pas, logiquement ils ont tous les produits (ou presque) que NCLN ! 
> 
> D'ailleurs je dois appeler Fred maintenant, je vais lui demander pour toi au passage.
> 
> edit : bah si elles sont là les boites belcando sur NCLN ya du stock
> 
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...149ma32m3.html


oui oui ils les ont reçues  ::  Ils étaient en rupture depuis au moins 3 semaines lorsque j'ai du commander  ::

----------


## confetti

Vous donnez boites et croquettes ?

----------


## Taysa

Comme le repete YenZ, c'est ce que j'expliquais plus haut LCDC a des produits equivalent a NCLN donc en fait hesite pas a me demander lol

----------


## loute24

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai lu pas mal (pas les 350  :Stick Out Tongue: ) de pages, et est bien noté les croquettes que vous conseilliez  ::  
Mais il me reste une petite question à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, ou alors je suis passer à coté de la page, désolé si je vous fait répéter :/

J'accueil d'ici un mois un chiot bouvier bernois de 10 semaines, nourri au pro plan, et j'aimerai le changer de croquettes. Mais que préférer : les sans céréales, ou les croquettes avec céréales mais de qualité ? Parce qu'il ne faudra pas qu'il ne prenne trop de masse d'un coup ce loulou, au risque de tirer un peu sur les os du loulou en cas de croissance trop forte et trop rapide .... 

Si vous pouviez m'éclairer  ::  
Merci beaucoup !! 

Bonne soirée

----------


## Marmotte73

> Il faut insister un peu avec Gosbi pour voir ce que ça va donner, assure toi de bien peser la dose sur une balance car si tu surdoses ça peut expliquer les diarrhées, combien pèse ton chien ?
> Si il fait environ 40 kgs faut partir sur environ 400 à 450grs/jour (en 2 fois 200 grs), si tu donnes plus que cette dose ça peut être la raison des diarrhées, à moins que ce ne soit le temps qu'il s'adapte à Gosbi, fais une transition porur que ça se passe au mieux si fragile, si maxima constipe et gosbi diarrhée mélanger les 2 devrait être pas mal pour le moment.
> 
> Si le problème est la viande, ce qui n'est pas impossible, il existe des gammes au poisson comme le disait mofo.
> 
> Page 198 c'est indiqué, LCDC ou NCLN !


Bonjour,

Désolée de la réponse tardive, mais j'attendais un peu de voir comment Kayzer s'habitue à ses nouvelles croquettes.
Les Exclusive de Gosbi Chicken & Rice ont l'air de bien lui convenir. Les crottes sont bien moulées. Comme c'était prévisible au début, elles étaient un peu molles mais cela s'améliore de jour en jour. 2 crottes/ jour "relativement" petites, sans forcer mais je dirais qu'elles sentent bcp plus mauvais qu'avec les Maxima, même si cela a aussi tendance à s'améliorer... je pense que Kayzer s'habitue plutôt bien donc.

En quantité, le chien pèse 40 kg tout pile (pesé pour le vermifuge), je lui donne 400-420g de croquettes en 2 repas (à la balance). C'est moins que ce que préconise gosbi pour un chien de 40 kg mais en même temps, mon gros n'a pas de grosses dépenses énergétiques malgré les sorties quotidiennes. S'il maigrit de trop, j'augmenterai. je préfère que ca soit dans ce sens plutôt qu'il faille le faire maigrir. Il est assez mal fichu au niveau squelette (les hanches très légèrement plus hautes que les épaules, il a une démarche très chaloupée mais il n'est pas dysplasique. J'ai fait l'an dernier un bilan orthopédique pour être sûre). Du coup, je préfère le voir "sec" (il n'est pas maigre loin de là !)

Pour le revendeur, je les prends chez NCLN mais c'était pour connaitre le revendeur local dans le 66 et 11. C'est bon, j'ai bien eu les coordonnées par MP, merci

Merci pour tous vos conseils,
A bientôt,
Céline

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour à tous, 
> 
> J'ai lu pas mal (pas les 350 ) de pages, et est bien noté les croquettes que vous conseilliez  
> Mais il me reste une petite question à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, ou alors je suis passer à coté de la page, désolé si je vous fait répéter :/
> 
> J'accueil d'ici un mois un chiot bouvier bernois de 10 semaines, nourri au pro plan, et j'aimerai le changer de croquettes. Mais que préférer : les sans céréales, ou les croquettes avec céréales mais de qualité ? Parce qu'il ne faudra pas qu'il ne prenne trop de masse d'un coup ce loulou, au risque de tirer un peu sur les os du loulou en cas de croissance trop forte et trop rapide .... 
> 
> Si vous pouviez m'éclairer  
> Merci beaucoup !! 
> ...


Regarde page 212 et même à partir de la page 190/195, on a déjà abordé l'alimentation des chiots de race géante, car on doit surveiller le taux de minéraux, le rapport entre Ca et P, ainsi qu'un aliment pas trop trop riche afin de ne pas le faire pousser trop vite.


Céline : tant mieux si ça se passe bien, pour les selles ça devrait rentrer dans l'ordre le temps qu'il s'habitue surtout que Maxima donne des selles souvent sèches et peu odorantes comparé aux autres, quant à la quantité 400/420 semble bien sachant que tu peux monter jusqu'à environ 450/500 si besoin  ::

----------


## loute24

Bonjour, 

Merci je vais regarder sa .... Ce sont des pages que je n'ai en effet pas lu .... Par contre taux de mineraux et apport phospho calcique, j'avait vu  ::

----------


## Coline 12

Bonjour, voilà je viens à nouveau solliciter votre aide, donc pour revenir à ma demande, j'ai donc un Landseer ( un grand loulou comme un terre neuve) de 18 mois , il pèse 65 KG, mais n'a pas fini sa courbe de poids,  je souhaite donc le passer à des croquettes sans céréales,il était jusqu'ici nourri avec des RC giant ( j'ai compris que ce n'était pas une bonne alimentation pour lui !) après plusieurs lectures et info (merci YenZ) j'hésite donc entre 2 croquettes ,j'ai besoin de votre avis pour savoir si elle corresponde bien pour mon géant ! et jusqu'à quel âge je peux lui donner ? Si par contre vous avez mieux à me proposer, n'hésitez pas à me le dire, j'attends vos bon conseils . Alors je vous remercie d'avance. 
Volià donc les compositions des 2 marques que j'ai trouvé, excusez moi, çà prend de la place  ::  , 

*Croquettes Farrado Agneau sans céréales :*




Convient à tous types et races de chiensParticulièrement indiqué pour les chiens allergiques ou à la peau sensibleUne seule source de protéine par alimentForte teneur en viande ou poisson (50 % min.)Sans colorant, arôme ou conservateur artificiel.100% sans céréaleSans Vitamine K3 (ménadione)Naturellement hypoallergénique



: Viande fraîche de canard (28 %), viande déshydratée de canard (min.  25 %), Pomme de Terre, Petits Pois, Graisse de poulet*, Huile de lin  (2,5 %), Levure, Pulpe de Betterave, Marc de surreau, Varech, Chlorure  de sodium, FOS, MOS, Extrait de yucca. *Conservé par un mélange de  tocophérols et d'extrait de romarin.

*Compléments alimentaires :*

Vitamine  A 15.000 IU/kg, Vitamine D3 1.000 IU/kg, Vitamine E 115 IU/kg,  Carbonate de fer 63 mg/kg, Sulfate de cuivre 48 mg/kg, Oxyde de  manganese 77 mg/kg, Carbonate de cobalt 3 mg/kg, Oxyde de zing 49 mg/kg,  Iodate de calcium anhydre 9 mg, Sélénite 0,12gm (Sélénite de sodium 12  mg/kg).

*Analyse Nutritionnelle :*

Protéines 29 %, Matières grasses 18 %, Fibres 2,5 %, Cendres 7,6 %, Humidité 8 %, Calcium 1,3 %, Phosphore 1,1  %.

*ou les croquettes Acana Prairies, voici la compo:*


Ingrédients :
viande de poulet déshydratée, pommes de terre rouges, viande fraîche de  poulet (sans os), sandre d'Amérique frais (sans os), viande fraîche de  corégone,petits pois, graisse de volaille (teneur naturelle en vitamine  E), luzerne séchée au soleil, foie de poulet, corégone(sans arêtes),  œufs frais entiers, huile de saumon, pommes de terre douces, potiron,  épinard, betteraves, tomates, carottes, plantes marines, baies de  genièvre, canneberges, baies de Saskatoon, myrtilles noires, racines  d'Angélique, racines de chicorée, racine de réglisse, fenugrec, fleurs  de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe, fleurs de camomille, fleurs  de lavande, sarriette, romarin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus  faecium.

*Additifs :*
vitamine A (15 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (2 000 UI/kg), vitamine E (400  UI/kg), vitamine K2 (2 mg/kg), vitamine C (85 mg/kg), vitamine B1  [thiamine](50 mg/kg), vitamine B2 [riboflavine] (50 mg/kg), vitamine B3  [acide nicotinique](250 mg/kg), vitamine B5 [acide pantothénique] (40  mg/kg), vitamine B6 [pyridoxine](26 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (500 µg/kg),  biotine (1 mg/kg), acide folique (3 mg/kg), choline (3 350 mg/kg).

*Additifs botaniques :*
baies de genièvre (400 mg/kg), racines de réglisse (400 mg/kg), racines  d'Angélique (400 mg/kg), racines de pissenlit (400 mg/kg), feuilles de  menthe (300 mg/kg), soucis (300 mg/kg).

*Énergie métabolisable :*
3 725 kcal, dont 35 % issus des protéines, 35 % issus de la graisse, 30 % issus des fruits et légumes.                                           
   

Composants analytiques:

acides gras oméga 3
0.6 %

acides gras oméga 6
2.5 %

calcium
1.5 %

chondroitine
1500.0 mg/kg

fibre brute
5.0 %

glucosamine
700.0 mg/kg

graisse brute
17.0 %

humidité
10.0 %

phosphore
0.9 %

protéine brute
31.0 %



*Avec tous mes remerciements.*

----------


## MuzaRègne

Perso je prendrais les farrado, le rapport phospho calcique des acana est trop élevé.

----------


## Coline 12

Merci MuzaRègne pour ta réponse, le soucis c'est que je viens de voir sur plusieurs autre site que la compo du ACANA Prairies est différente dans le taux de phospho, calcium :Voici ce que j'ai trouvé :


*Analyse :*
Protéines 33%
Matières grasses 17 %
Humidité 10%
Cendres 7.5 %
Fibres 3.5%
Calcium 1.3%
Phosphore 1.1%
Omega-6 3.3 %
Omega-3 0.6%
Glucosamine 1000 mg/kg
Chondroitine 800 mg/kg
Amidon 27%
Energie métabolisable 4200 kcal/kg


Alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi , et quel site à la bonne formule ?

En attendant merci pour vos infos, car j'aimerais trouver les croquettes les mieux adaptés pour un chien de très grande race.

----------


## loïse

Trouvé sur le site de la marque: http://www.acana.com/products/regionals/wild-prairie/
*
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*

Crude protein (min.)
31%

Crude fat (min.)
17%

Crude fiber (max.)
5%

Moisture (max.)
10%

Calcium (min.)
1.5%

Phosphorus (min.)
1.1%

Calcium: Phosphorus Ratio
1.3:1

Omega-6 (min.)
LA (min.)
2.5%
2.0%

Omega 3 (min.)
EPA (min.)
DHA (min.)
0.6%
0.15%
0.3%

Omega 6:Omega 3 ratio
4:1

Glucosamine (min.)
700 mg/kg

Chondroitin sulfate (min.)
1500 mg/kg

----------


## MuzaRègne

Dans le doute il faut aller sur le site du fabricant, sur zoo+ c'est souvent n'importe quoi les analyses ... au pire envoyer un mail au fabricant, mais normalement ils mettent en ligne les bonnes infos.
Je suis allée vérifier, sur le site acana c'est  1.5/1.1, c'est nettement mieux, même si l'autre reste plus bas (1.18 pour farrado, 1.36 pour acana). Pour un jeune chiot je préférerais les farrado, là à son âge c'est moins crucial. Pour le reste je préfère acana car plus de protéines, niveau composition c'est comparable niveau qualité.
Vu la différence de prix je prendrais les farrado je crois.

----------


## YenZ

J'sais pas où vous avez trouvé ces chiffres, mais sur le site officiel ça donne plutôt ça

http://www.acana.com/wp-content/uplo...June152012.pdf

Donc 1,2/0,9 soit rapport de 1,33, les autres chiffres sont ceux de l'ancienne compo.

Coline comme le disait Muzarègne le mieux est d'aller sur le site du fabricant pour avoir les vrais bons taux, ceux indiqués par les revendeurs sont très souvent faux car soit ils s'en foutent, soit ils ne mettent pas à jour lors des changements de compos et d'analyses !

+1 avec Muza, je préfère Acana car plus de prot, mais vu les taux Farrado semble être la meilleure alternative pour un chiot/chien de race géante et c'est très bien aussi, seul bémol c'est très très cher, surtout avec un très gros chien, je te conseille fortement de contacter le site dogpawstore (le moins cher) ou éventuellement farrado.fr afin d'avoir les tarifs éleveurs/gros consommateurs sinon tu vas te ruiner !

----------


## loïse

> J'sais pas où vous avez trouvé ces chiffres, mais sur le site officiel ça donne plutôt ça


bah moi je les ai trouvé sur le site du fabricant...mais si même eux ils mettent deux analyses différentes...  ::

----------


## YenZ

T'as le lien direct de l'analyse ??

----------


## loïse

le lien que j'ai n'y mène pas directement, mais je suis allée ici: http://www.acana.com/products/regionals/wild-prairie/

puis j'ai cliqué sur "analysis" et ensuite "guaranteed analysis"

----------


## MuzaRègne

Vous avez une idée de la taille des natyka puppy ? Ca irait pour des chats ?

Et aussi combien de temps ça se garde, un sac de 4.8 kg une fois ouvert ?

----------


## Coline 12

Merci à tous pour votre aide et vos conseil, donc je viens de regarder sur les sites que tu m'as donné YenZ , c'est le Farrado qui reviendrait le moins cher, environ 4,27 du kilo pour 5 pour Acana prairie, mais je crois comprendre que vous trouvez que les acana prairies serait mieux, c'est bien çà ?
Ah oui, j'ai vue que dans les acanas il y avait une gamme specific au grande race, elle ne convient pas ?
Merci encore.

----------


## YenZ

> le lien que j'ai n'y mène pas directement, mais je suis allée ici: http://www.acana.com/products/regionals/wild-prairie/
> 
> puis j'ai cliqué sur "analysis" et ensuite "guaranteed analysis"


Ah  ouais en effet c'est la seule gamme ou ils se sont gourrés par rapport  au pdf, suffit de cliquer en bas sur le pdf pour avoir les bons taux !




> Vous avez une idée de la taille des natyka puppy ? Ca irait pour des chats ?
> 
> Et aussi combien de temps ça se garde, un sac de 4.8 kg une fois ouvert ?


Vu  la taille de celles pour adultes je dirais que oui ça devrait le faire  pour des chats vu qu'elles sont déjà pas bien grosse et semi-humides  donc pas trop top dures à croquer, mais je peux pas te l'assurer sans  doute vu que je n'en ai jamais acheté en puppy, peut-être voir avec  tisouen.
Un sac de 4,8 ça peut se garder sans problème un mois voir 2, ça sèche juste plus vite et ça devient moins appétent.




> Merci à tous pour votre aide et vos conseil,  donc je viens de regarder sur les sites que tu m'as donné YenZ , c'est  le Farrado qui reviendrait le moins cher, environ 4,27 du kilo pour 5  pour Acana prairie, mais je crois comprendre que vous trouvez que les  acana prairies serait mieux, c'est bien çà ?
> Ah oui, j'ai vue que dans les acanas il y avait une gamme specific au grande race, elle ne convient pas ?
> Merci encore.


Non Farrado sera mieux vu la taille de ton chien, en plus Acana est très souvent en rupture et de plus en plus cher.
Les gammes spécifiques large breed chez acana sont moins bien que Farrado.
Farrado  te reviendrait moins cher sur dogpowstare.fr que sur farrado.fr, et ce  même en prenant 2x1 sac au lieu des lots de 2 sacs sur farrado.fr,  n'hésite pas à demander à dogpawstore les réductions pour gros  consommateurs/éleveurs, tu devras surement acheter par 5 sacs ou plus  mais tu paieras bien moins cher !

Si tu veux de l'Acana pas top cher c'est ici =) http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...o_perros/acana
ou ici http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/acana...ime-13-kg.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

Merci beaucoup Yenz ! Il me semblais bien que c'était toi qui donnais du Natyka, j'étais pas 100% sûre du coup pas osé te demander directement.
Bref, je vais sans doute en prendre pour les chats, je pense que je mettrai la moitié du sac une fois ouvert au frigo ou au congélo, enfin on verra, mais ça c'est parce que je suis parano  ::  .

(PS pour ceux qui se poseraient la question : il n'y a pas de taurine garantie, donc ne convient pas pour des chats en alimentation unique ! moi je donne surtout de la viande, les croquettes sont en complément)

----------


## YenZ

De rien, oui c'est bien moi mais je change assez souvent vu qu'une de mes toons fait la chieuse et la fine gueule régulièrement.... ça ne m'étonnerait pas que je re change pour la toute nouvelle formule sans pdt d'Orijen, qui sur le papier semble géniale, le prix bcp moins...

J'aurais bien pris une photo pour te montrer de manière plus précise, mais actuellement je leur donne platinum et je n'ai qu'un sac de Natyka encore fermé et que je ne pense pas ouvrir dans l'immédiat, au pire si tu veux en être sure demande à Tisouen si elle ne peut pas te faire une photo pour te faire au moins une idée de la taille de celles pour adultes, elles font à peu près 1,5 fois la taille d'une bille avec lesquelles jouent les gosses, le tout en étant moins dure qu'une croquette "traditionnelle", donc j'imagine pour puppys encore plus petites...

Par contre ça sent très très fort, un peu comme Orijen red en pire je crois, donc c'est soit apprécié tout de suite, ou boudé de la même façon, et avec les chats on sait jamais sur quelle patte danser !  ::

----------


## Coline 12

Merci encore pour vos réponse, mais j'avoue que je suis un peu, beaucoup !... paumé avec tous ces différents taux, analyses de croquettes  ::  du coup je me pose encore des questions sur le choix des croquettes pour mon " géant"  de 18 mois. J'ai le sentiment que c'est bien plus compliqué quand c'est un chien de très grande race, et à 18 mois je ne sais pas s'il est encore " Junior" ou adulte dans le choix des croquettes.
J'étais peut-être partie pour les farrados, mais en regardant l'analyse, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a bien moins  de vitamines et complément par rapport au Acana prairies, donc moins complet, non ?  ensuite j'ai relu ce que tu m'avais écris YenZ page 339 , et tu m'avais conseillé aussi les Nutrivet instinct et les Purizons, alors qu'est ce qui serait le mieux ? Acana prairies ? Farrado ? Nutrivet instinct ? Purizons ? j'espère ne pas trop vous embêter avec toutes mes questions, si c'est le cas,j'espère que vous voudrais bien m'en excuser ! et merci encore.

----------


## mimine

je teste pour vous la nouvelle formule de BELCAN*DO "grain free" : 




> *viande d'agneau* moulue déshydratée (15 %); Amarante (15 %); *Viandes de volaille*  déshydratée (14 %); Amidon de pommes de terre; Farine de pois; Foie de  volaille, hydrolysé (4,5 %); Graisse de volaille; Huile végétale ;  Expeller de pépins de raisin; Levure de bière, séchée; Gousses de  caroube séchées; Pulpe de betterave dessucrée; Oeuf, séché; Graine de  chia (1 %); Chlorure de sodium; Chlorure de potassium; Herbes, séchées  (Total : 0,2 %; Feuilles d'ortie, Racines de gentiane, Petite centaurée,  Camomille, Fenouil, Cumin, Herbe de gui, Herbe de millefeuille,  Feuilles de mûres); Yucca schidigera





> protéines=25% 
> lipides= 14.5%
> cendres =7%
> Ca= 1.6% 
> P = 1.10 %


Niveau odeur c'est déjà très appétissant, ça sent super bon.
Par contre elles sont vraiment petites.

Je fais 50% viande et 50% croquettes pour ma patate, question de logistique  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je teste aussi les boites 100% protéines de la même marque, je vous dirais si elles ont passé le test de ma fine bouche de chat et du chien !

----------


## Lili03

Je viens de voir passer cela sur ma page FB, quelqu'un connait ? 
Je le met aussi sur le poste chat ...

http://croq-and-co.com/pdf/CROCKYS-STAR_FT.pdf

----------


## lealouboy

*Composition*Viandes 44 % (dont canard 60 %), *maïs*, graisse de canard, *blé, pulpe de betterave*,poudre d’oeuf, farine de saumon déshydraté, *gluten de maïs*, levures,*hydrolysat* de protéines animales, *prémélanges d’additifs,* sépiolite, sel.

Ce que j'ai mis en gras n'est pas recommandé dans la composition d'une croquette de qualité  ::  
De plus, pour ce prix là, tu as Exclusive of Gosbi qui propose une compo nettement supérieure  ::  

Ce n'est que mon avis et je laisse répondre les spécialistes  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Merci encore pour vos réponse, mais j'avoue que je suis un peu, beaucoup !... paumé avec tous ces différents taux, analyses de croquettes  du coup je me pose encore des questions sur le choix des croquettes pour mon " géant"  de 18 mois. J'ai le sentiment que c'est bien plus compliqué quand c'est un chien de très grande race, et à 18 mois je ne sais pas s'il est encore " Junior" ou adulte dans le choix des croquettes.
> J'étais peut-être partie pour les farrados, mais en regardant l'analyse, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a bien moins  de vitamines et complément par rapport au Acana prairies, donc moins complet, non ?  ensuite j'ai relu ce que tu m'avais écris YenZ page 339 , et tu m'avais conseillé aussi les Nutrivet instinct et les Purizons, alors qu'est ce qui serait le mieux ? Acana prairies ? Farrado ? Nutrivet instinct ? Purizons ? j'espère ne pas trop vous embêter avec toutes mes questions, si c'est le cas,j'espère que vous voudrais bien m'en excuser ! et merci encore.


Pour faire court Farrado est très bien car bons taux et à la fois pas trop riche pour qu'il ne grandisse pas comme une girafe, Purizon c'est très bien aussi mais bco plus riche et pas supporté par tous les chiens, Nutrivet Instinct c'est pas forcément le plus adapté dans ton cas sans parler du fait que Nutrivet est fortement sujet à controverses...
Acana prairie oui pourquoi pas, de toute façon c'est soit ça soit Farrado de préférence, éventuellement purizon vu qu'il est en fin de croissance et si il le supporte bien !
Le choix des croquettes junior ou pas c'est en bonne partie marketing, avec des marques comme Acana ou Farrado c'est du all life stages, donc pas de gammes spécifiques (sauf acana céréales), ton chien peut très bien être considéré comme adulte, maintenant il va surtout s'étoffer mais peu grandir !




> Je viens de voir passer cela sur ma page FB, quelqu'un connait ? 
> Je le met aussi sur le poste chat ...
> 
> http://croq-and-co.com/pdf/CROCKYS-STAR_FT.pdf


Très très moyen pour pas dire assez mauvais, et au prix vendu ya bien bine mieux ! (voir pages précédentes)

----------


## lealouboy

Pour ce qui des Nutrivet Instinct, je les déconseillerai maintenant  ::  Non pas à cause de la compo mais du suivi qualité comme l'avait souligné Muzarègne... 
Le sac actuel contient des croquettes qui n'ont ni la couleur, ni l'odeur, ni la forme du sac précédent. Djobi recommence à nous asphyxier le soir et ses selles ressemblent parfois à des bouses...

J'émets vraiment un avis défavorable sur ces croquettes  ::

----------


## Lili03

Je donne les Nutrivet Instinct nutritive & health à ma chienne ...... 

 @ Lealouboy  :c'est celles que je donne dont tu parles ?

----------


## lealouboy

Oui je donne les mêmes à Djobi, ma BA  ::  
Je vais la passer aux Natyka, je les ai reçues mais j'attends d'être à 1/3 du sac des nutrivet pour commencer la transition  ::

----------


## Lili03

Oh crotte ! je n'ai pas vu de changement concernant ces croquettes sur la digestion de ma chienne  ::

----------


## Darlow

Moi non plus, mes 2 chiens sont aux Nutrivet depuis plusieurs mois (je pense même pas loin d'un an), et aucun changement remarqué ni sur les croquettes ni sur les chiens.

----------


## POLKA67

Lili03 mon chien a mangé ss pb des NUTRIVET INSTINCT pendant des mois, suite aux pb de qualité rapportés par MUZAREGNE j'ai changé pour PURIZON qui passe bien chez mon chien mais je n'ai pas confiance non plus... donc je vais rechanger...reste à trouver une bonne croquette...
Il y a eu une "affaire" en Espagne concernant la viande utilisée pour les croquettes mais je crains que le circuit d'approvisionnement, transformation soit le même pour beaucoup de marques, pas de marques citées il me semble....

----------


## Darlow

> Il y a eu une "affaire" en Espagne concernant la viande utilisée pour les croquettes mais je crains que le circuit d'approvisionnement, transformation soit le même pour beaucoup de marques, pas de marques citées il me semble....


Oui c'est ce qui est chiant d'ailleurs, si c'est changer pour une marque qui est peut-être moins bien...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Il y aurait des problèmes sur certains lots et sur la transparence de la société  ::  

Ayant remarqué, pour ma part, une différence notable, sur l'aspect des croquettes, je préfère changer avant de m'apercevoir que ce sont CES croquettes qui sont concernées par la viande de chien  :: 
Je n'affirme pas que les producteurs ont qq chose à se reprocher mais je n'ai plus confiance et préfère me tourner vers une autre marque  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui c'est ce qui est chiant d'ailleurs, si c'est changer pour une marque qui est peut-être moins bien...


C'est ce que je me suis dit avant de recevoir le lot "différent"  ::

----------


## loute24

Bonjour ici !! 

Je reviens vers vous ... 
Après avoir lu un certains nombres de pages de ce sujet mais aussi sur d'autres forums, voilà, j'ai, je pense, trouvé les croquettes pour mon bouvier bernois. 
Pour la période de croissance, des DLG ... et après la croissances, on passera a du pure protéine du type orijen. 

En tout cas, merci de partager vos expériences ici, super enrichissant !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour ici !! 

Je reviens vers vous ... 
Après avoir lu un certains nombres de pages de ce sujet mais aussi sur d'autres forums, voilà, j'ai, je pense, trouvé les croquettes pour mon bouvier bernois. 
Pour la période de croissance, des DLG ... et après la croissances, on passera a du pure protéine du type orijen. 

En tout cas, merci de partager vos expériences ici, super enrichissant !!

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon avis aux propriétaires de chiens difficiles: je suis partie une semaine en vacances en bretagne et diana a décidé de faire une grève de la faim... elle a déjà perdu un gros kilo  :Frown:  
pour l'instant je ne m'inquiète pas trop car c'est souvent que les changements lui coupent l'appétit (ou qu'elle chipote sa gamelle) et elle est toujours partante pour sortir, mais bon on a quand même fait à minima 7km par jour, le double d'autres jours, donc grosses dépenses énergétiques... 
sinon elle se jette toujours sur les knackis, la panse de boeuf séchée et le tendon de boeuf  :: 
donc elle a eu à son arrivée il y a 7 mois nutrivet instinct dietetic and care (1 sac) qui n'étaient pas assez appétentes, puis les maxima cotecnica grainfree (2 sacs) très bien mais devenues un peu chères pour mon budget, et maintenant les purizon poisson (selles bof bof mais enfin elle les mangeait à peu près)
bref si vous avez une marque hyper appétissante à me conseiller, pas plus de 4/kg, je suis toute ouïe. 
j'avais en tête les exclusive of gosbi (sénior? elle prendrait 7 ans cette année)

----------


## pomku

Chez Gosbi, à ce que j'ai pu en juger des retour de gamelles de mes chiens (des experts ! :: ), les plus appétentes sont les "Lamb & Rice". Chez NCLN, vous pouvez commander des échantillons pour trois fois rien. Cela vous permettra de tester

----------


## YenZ

> Je donne les Nutrivet Instinct nutritive & health à ma chienne ...... 
> 
>  @ Lealouboy  :c'est celles que je donne dont tu parles ?


Oui  le groupe Nutrivet en général, et lealouboy donne bien Nutrivet  Instinct, disons que la société n'est pas franchement clean et a été  condamnée à de multiples reprises, certaines analyses ont aussi montré  que la compo ne reflète pas réellement ce qu'on trouve dans la  croquette, quant au made in france c'est faux, seule la sacherie est  faite en France... (mais la législation le permet, alors ils jouent avec  ça)




> Lili03 mon chien a mangé ss pb des NUTRIVET  INSTINCT pendant des mois, suite aux pb de qualité rapportés par  MUZAREGNE j'ai changé pour PURIZON qui passe bien chez mon chien mais je  n'ai pas confiance non plus... donc je vais rechanger...reste à trouver  une bonne croquette...
> Il y a eu une "affaire" en Espagne concernant la viande utilisée pour  les croquettes mais je crains que le circuit d'approvisionnement,  transformation soit le même pour beaucoup de marques, pas de marques  citées il me semble....


Il ne faut pas devenir parano non  plus, j'ai eu l'occasion de discuter il y a qques jours avec qq'un de  bien renseigné sur le sujet, seule une usine a été touchée au final, et  rien ne dit que d'autres marques ont été touchées, mais je suis d'accord  que niveau confiance ça refroidit !

Si tu veux être plus ou  moins sur(e) de ce que tu donnes niveau qualité de la viande (je veux  dire par la que le poulet est bien du poulet et pas du cheval ou je ne  sais quoi...), oriente toi vers Acana/Orijen, perso c'est encore le  groupe en lequel j'ai le plus confiance, mais d'autres marques sont très  bien aussi à part celles que tu cites, Gosbi entre autres, voir p 198  pour te faire une idée  :: 





> Il y aurait des problèmes sur certains lots et sur la transparence de la société  
> 
> Ayant remarqué, pour ma part, une différence notable, sur l'aspect des  croquettes, je préfère changer avant de m'apercevoir que ce sont CES  croquettes qui sont concernées par la viande de chien 
> Je n'affirme pas que les producteurs ont qq chose à se reprocher mais je  n'ai plus confiance et préfère me tourner vers une autre marque


Eh  chérie tu m'as caché que tu étais devenue experte en croquettologie,  faut dire qu'avec tes toons t'as été bien servie !! (merci coyot boy !  :: )
A  partir d'aujourd'hui c'est toi qui conseille ici, ça tombe bien je  prends des vacances dans un bon mois, on part où d'ailleurs ?  :: 
Je pensais à la réunion ? thaïlande ? guatemala ? belize ?




> Bonjour ici !! 
> 
> Je reviens vers vous ... 
> Après avoir lu un certains nombres de pages de ce sujet mais aussi sur  d'autres forums, voilà, j'ai, je pense, trouvé les croquettes pour mon  bouvier bernois. 
> Pour la période de croissance, des DLG ... et après la croissances, on passera a du pure protéine du type orijen. 
> 
> En tout cas, merci de partager vos expériences ici, super enrichissant !!


DLG  est une bonne marque, en version "normale" ou "passion" mais ça ne me  semble pas la meilleure alternative pour un bouviers, et encore moins  pour un chiot.
La nouvelle formule moins riche en viande de DLG donne  un rapport Ca/P de 1,3 ce qui est pas mal même si un peu en-dessous ça  serait mieux, mais le vrai problème est surtout le taux de cendres de  9,5% (très élevé dont indique aussi beaucoup d'os plus riches en  minéraux), ainsi qu'un taux de 26/18, pas assez protéiné pour un chiot  pour lesquels on recommande au minimum 30%, mais c'est vrai qu'il est  très dur de trouver tous les critères pour un chien/chiot de très grande  race comme le tien.

On en parle page précédente, à choisir Acana  prairie ou Farrado serait plus indiqué, pour un prix un peu plus élevé  mais pas beaucoup plus non plus !
Très bonne idée de vouloir le faire  passer à Orijen (la dernière formule sans patates) une fois adulte  (mais pas tant que chiot à mon avis), pour peu qu'il supporte bien, mais  les prix s'envolent, grosso modo 5,3€/kg au minimum en prenant par 26  kgs, mais vu la taille de ton loulou et son débit tu pourras prendre de  grosses quantités (et payer peut-être un peu moins) vu que ça mange ces  bestioles !  ::  (facilement 500 à 700 grs/jour adulte selon le poids)




> bon avis aux propriétaires de chiens  difficiles: je suis partie une semaine en vacances en bretagne et diana a  décidé de faire une grève de la faim... elle a déjà perdu un gros kilo  
> pour l'instant je ne m'inquiète pas trop car c'est souvent que les  changements lui coupent l'appétit (ou qu'elle chipote sa gamelle) et  elle est toujours partante pour sortir, mais bon on a quand même fait à  minima 7km par jour, le double d'autres jours, donc grosses dépenses  énergétiques... 
> sinon elle se jette toujours sur les knackis, la panse de boeuf séchée et le tendon de boeuf 
> donc elle a eu à son arrivée il y a 7 mois nutrivet instinct dietetic  and care (1 sac) qui n'étaient pas assez appétentes, puis les maxima  cotecnica grainfree (2 sacs) très bien mais devenues un peu chères pour  mon budget, et maintenant les purizon poisson (selles bof bof mais enfin  elle les mangeait à peu près)
> bref si vous avez une marque hyper appétissante à me conseiller, pas plus de 4€/kg, je suis toute ouïe. 
> j'avais en tête les exclusive of gosbi (sénior? elle prendrait 7 ans cette année)


Bah  avec Cotecnica t'es à moins de 4€/kg, 110€ (6€ de plus qu'avant) soit  3,93€/kg exactement en prenant 28 kgs, c'est pil poil dans le budget, ça  n'irait pas ?
Tu as aussi Natyka, assez riche (moins que Cotecnica,  Nutrivet etc... mais déjà 32/33% de prot sur matière sèche de mémoire)  et semi-humide, sent très fort et assez appétent, à 106,20€/28,8kgs soit  3,68€/kg

Sinon en moins riche tu as Gosbi à peu près au même  prix au kg à quelques centimes près donc 3,7€/kg, aussi Applaws à  4,48€/kg, certes ça dépasse le budget mais c'est vraiment un super  aliment pour peu qu'il soit bien toléré, et ya peut-être des réducs en  bonne quantités, ici

http://www.e-zooo.com/epages/1715190...und%22/Applaws

Sinon en bon plan tu as Acana prairie à 4,11€/kg en sac abimé ici

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/acana...ime-13-kg.html

ou non abimé sur le même site, ou ici pas trop trop cher

http://www.miscota.fr/chiens/acana/p...-sans-cereales

Tu as aussi DLG normal à 3,73€/kg par 1 sac, ou alors le DLG passion poulet sans céréales à 4,3€/kg qui peuvent être très bien.

Pour  finir il y a aussi Farrado qui est très très bien, mais cher, pour être  à moins de 4€/kg il faut prendre 5 sacs, soit 60 kgs, donc l'équivalent  de 4 sacs de 15 kgs, pas sur que tu prennes autant d'un coup... mais je  pense que ça te laisse un large choix pour diana  :: 


Mamie et Audrey qui pense aux centimètres en trop ( ::  ) : Bon alors c'est pas tout ça parle ça parle, mais va bien falloir que je vous vois toutes les 2, c'est quand que je vous choppe sur paris ?  :Smile:

----------


## Darlow

Je crois que je vais repasser aux Acana alors, quand ils auront fini leurs Nutrivet... J'ai du bol, ils sont cools et ne font jamais les chiants devant la gamelle, et ils digèrent bien. J'avais changé pour les Nutrivet pour le côté "made in France" mais bon du coup...  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Y a tjs besoin d'une photo des natyka pour la taille ?

----------


## YenZ

J'sais pas Muza a pas répondu depuis, mais tu peux toujours lui en mettre une au moins elle saura à quoi s'attendre si elle n'a pas déjà commandé  :: 

EDIT : concernant Nutrivet plusieurs personnes ont eu le même problème, croquettes qui changent de couleur, de forme, d'aspect, d'odeur, des chiens qui se mettent à péter dans tous les sens.. bref je crois que les doutes concernant cette marque se confirment fortement au niveau qualitatif.
Merci Kybou pour le retour  ::

----------


## pomku

> Mamie et Audrey qui pense aux centimètres en trop ( ) : Bon alors c'est pas tout ça parle ça parle, mais va bien falloir que je vous vois toutes les 2, c'est quand que je vous choppe sur paris ?


Nanmého ! Il va se calmer le jeune ? D'abord, y'a jamais TROP de centimètres :: 
Ok ok, je  ::

----------


## vans

oh crotte !!! Je viens tout juste de voir qu'orijen avait changer de composition certes sans pdt mais ma chienne va pas forcement aimer du coup. 
Si elle aime, a votre avis faut-il que je fasse une adaptation ?

petite question pratique, j'ai réussi à convaincre ma tante de changer de croquette (arrêter les RC). Elle serait intéresser pour le moment par des orijen (car vu le prix pas sur qu'elle continue) mais je me demande s'il y a une fermeture hermétique sur les paquets de 13kg comme sur les paquets de 2,5kg.

----------


## YenZ

> Nanmého ! Il va se calmer le jeune ? D'abord, y'a jamais TROP de centimètres…
> Ok ok, je


mdr ! toujours aussi perverse mamie  :: 
La remarque concernant les centimètres en trop était pour lea, je sais bien qui'il n'y en a jamais trop, mais tu comprends sous ses airs de grande gueule prête à tout en fait c'est une petite joueuse, passé un certain stade elle dit stop !




> oh crotte !!! Je viens tout juste de voir qu'orijen avait changer de composition certes sans pdt mais ma chienne va pas forcement aimer du coup. 
> Si elle aime, a votre avis faut-il que je fasse une adaptation ?
> 
> petite question pratique, j'ai réussi à convaincre ma tante de changer de croquette (arrêter les RC). Elle serait intéresser pour le moment par des orijen (car vu le prix pas sur qu'elle continue) mais je me demande s'il y a une fermeture hermétique sur les paquets de 13kg comme sur les paquets de 2,5kg.


No stress la formule qu'on trouve actuellement en grande majorité est encore l'ancienne (80/20 avec pdt), mais petit à petit la nouvelle commence à être distribuée, mais les sites n'ont pas forcément changé l'image du paquet (qui a changé).

Poru savoir si c'est nouveau ou pas c'est facile, ancienne formule = conditionnements en 2.5/7/13.5 et les nouveaux en 2.27/6.8/13 du coup tu peux pas te tromper même si les images sont trompeuses  :: 
En gros ils améliorent la formule, réduisent les quantités et augmentent les prix, ça commence à devenir sacrément cher...

Je sais pas si ta chienne aimera, mais ya fort à parier car nveau goût il devrait pas y avoir bcp de changement, c'est juste au niveau de la compo qu'on a principalement remplacé l'apport de glucides de la pdt par les lentilles et pois (ces derniers étaient déjà présents je crois), ce qui devrait augmenter la tolérance à ce produit, car certains chiens avec la formule actuelle n'ont pas du totu supporté le chnagement en passant au 80/20 (les miens par exemple mais pas que !)

Une transition ne devrait pas être nécessaire, mais rien ne t'empêche de le faire au cas ou et si ta chienne est fragile.
Oui les sacs de 13 kgs sont hermétiques (sur la formule sans pdt), pas de raisons que ça change sur la nouvelle mais impossible de le savoir sans avoir un retour de qq'un qui a acheté la nouvelle formule (ce que je ferai bientôt quand j'aurai liquidé les 12 kgs de platinum/natyka qu'il me reste)

Si tu veux convaincre ta tante d'acheter du bon produit pas trop cher, conseille lui autre chose qu'orijen c'est pas ce qui manque, surtout que tu n'es pas sure que son chien tolèrera bien Orijen (Cotecnica par ex, gosbi ou autre...)

----------


## mofo

> Il ne faut pas devenir parano non  plus, j'ai eu l'occasion de discuter il y a qques jours avec qq'un de  bien renseigné sur le sujet, seule une usine a été touchée au final, et  rien ne dit que d'autres marques ont été touchées, mais je suis d'accord  que niveau confiance ça refroidit !
> 
> Si tu veux être plus ou  moins sur(e) de ce que tu donnes niveau qualité de la viande (je veux  dire par la que le poulet est bien du poulet et pas du cheval ou je ne  sais quoi...), oriente toi vers Acana/Orijen, perso c'est encore le  groupe en lequel j'ai le plus confiance, mais d'autres marques sont très  bien aussi à part celles que tu cites, Gosbi entre autres, voir p 198  pour te faire une idée


ça veut dire quoi pour gosbi ??   qu'ils sont concernés par la viande de chien ???  :: 

c'est la croquette qui convient vraiment à mon krusty alors j'espère ne pas avoir à changer sauf si ça craint bien sûr !

----------


## YenZ

Salut coupine  :: 

Difficile de savoir mais normalement non, de toute façon comment savoir avec certitude à part se ruiner à faire analyser une croquette ?? (et sachant que ça peut varier d'un lot à l'autre)

Si Krusty aime et tolère bien alors laisse le dessus et ne te prends pas la tête, à moins que tu préfères le faire barfer, au moins tu seras sure ! (pour peu qu'on nous vende pas du cheval pour du boeuf lol)

Au fait petit retour des platinum de Mofo, au niveau de selles très bien pour faya (comme d'hab), moyen pour Dixy, au niveau des résultats bien pour Dixy il se maintient mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a plus la dalle (en même temps c'est un crève la faim), et pour Faya par contre elle maigrit à vue d'oeil, et elle a souvent faim je trouve, du coup je lui mets des rations de cheval, en tout cas cette gamme de platinum n'est pas la meilleure pour elle, Cotecnica était parfait pour elle, si seulement elle voulait bien en remanger !!!

Et toi ça va ? Tu en es ou avec ton mari et le bodeguero adoré ?

----------


## mofo

> Salut coupine 
> 
> Difficile de savoir mais normalement non, de toute façon comment savoir avec certitude à part se ruiner à faire analyser une croquette ?? (et sachant que ça peut varier d'un lot à l'autre)
> 
> Si Krusty aime et tolère bien alors laisse le dessus et ne te prends pas la tête, à moins que tu préfères le faire barfer, au moins tu seras sure ! (pour peu qu'on nous vende pas du cheval pour du boeuf lol)
> 
> Au fait petit retour des platinum de Mofo, au niveau de selles très bien pour faya (comme d'hab), moyen pour Dixy, au niveau des résultats bien pour Dixy il se maintient mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a plus la dalle (en même temps c'est un crève la faim), et pour Faya par contre elle maigrit à vue d'oeil, et elle a souvent faim je trouve, du coup je lui mets des rations de cheval, en tout cas cette gamme de platinum n'est pas la meilleure pour elle, Cotecnica était parfait pour elle, si seulement elle voulait bien en remanger !!!
> 
> Et toi ça va ? Tu en es ou avec ton mari et le bodeguero adoré ?


oui gosbi lui convient très bien, après je pense que quelque soit la marque on peut trouver des horreurs comme cela et on ne le saura jamais, il faut juste avoir confiance, et maintenant que cette fraude a été découverte je pense qu'il y a moins de souci à se faire, et puis il y aurait rupture de stock non si gosbi était concerné ? le temps de faire les enquêtes etc ?

bon bref, on verra bien, le passer au barf me semble un peu compliqué je préfère qu'il ait tout ce dont il a besoin dans les croquettes, vitamines etc..

pour mon bodeguero et bien toujours en attente, mais plus je réfléchis et plus je me dis qu'il sera plus simple le jour venu d'aller au refuge près de chez moi question entente avec mon monstre, même si mon rêve premier est toujours d'avoir un galgo

et toi ça avance ton projet, car ça arrangerait du monde et moi en premier !  :Smile:

----------


## vans

> No stress la formule qu'on trouve actuellement en grande majorité est encore l'ancienne (80/20 avec pdt), mais petit à petit la nouvelle commence à être distribuée, mais les sites n'ont pas forcément changé l'image du paquet (qui a changé).
> 
> Poru savoir si c'est nouveau ou pas c'est facile, ancienne formule = conditionnements en 2.5/7/13.5 et les nouveaux en 2.27/6.8/13 du coup tu peux pas te tromper même si les images sont trompeuses 
> En gros ils améliorent la formule, réduisent les quantités et augmentent les prix, ça commence à devenir sacrément cher...
> 
> Je sais pas si ta chienne aimera, mais ya fort à parier car nveau goût il devrait pas y avoir bcp de changement, c'est juste au niveau de la compo qu'on a principalement remplacé l'apport de glucides de la pdt par les lentilles et pois (ces derniers étaient déjà présents je crois), ce qui devrait augmenter la tolérance à ce produit, car certains chiens avec la formule actuelle n'ont pas du totu supporté le chnagement en passant au 80/20 (les miens par exemple mais pas que !)
> 
> Une transition ne devrait pas être nécessaire, mais rien ne t'empêche de le faire au cas ou et si ta chienne est fragile.
> Oui les sacs de 13 kgs sont hermétiques (sur la formule sans pdt), pas de raisons que ça change sur la nouvelle mais impossible de le savoir sans avoir un retour de qq'un qui a acheté la nouvelle formule (ce que je ferai bientôt quand j'aurai liquidé les 12 kgs de platinum/natyka qu'il me reste)
> ...


merci de ta réponse.
Pour moi le prix me dérange pas trop (meme si je trouve sa super cher) car ma chienne (4kg) ne mange que 40-50g environ par jour. Et donc un petit conditionnement est plus judicieux pour moi.

Pour ce qui est du chien de ma tante (CKC), il adore les croquettes à ma chien (orijen senior), quand il passe à la maison et que ma chienne ne mange pas tout, il dévore la gamelle. Et n'a pas de diarrhée par la suite donc il doit bien les digéré. Mais c'est vrai que le prix la rebut un peu (Je connaissait que les prix des orijen quand je lui en ai parler) mais je lui ai dit qu'il y avait d'autre marque de bonne qualité et bcp moins cher. J'avais pensé au purizon ou gosbi. 
Ce qui est important c'est la faible teneur graisse car il a tendance à vite grossir.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Y a tjs besoin d'une photo des natyka pour la taille ?


Oui je veux bien j'ai pas encore acheté j'ai plus de sous  :: 
Mais comme ça ça me laisse le temps de choisir d'ici le mois prochain. Merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

merci de vos réponses
je vais quand même aller au véto ce soir avant de (re) changer de marque  ::

----------


## Tisouen

C'est donc les natyka gold adulte. La pièce c'est une pièce d'1. Si besoin d'autres photos je peux en refaire. J'ai pas retrouvé ma règle pour prendre la photo avec mais on voit bien qu'elles sont pas grosses.

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon je vais me pendre: diana s'est jetée sur les nutrivet instinct données par ma voisine, alors qu'elle les boudait à l'époque où je les lui donnais  :: alors qu'elle refuse toujours les purizon poisson...
je vais donc de ce pas commander des échantillons de celles dont vous m'avez parlé

----------


## YenZ

> oui gosbi lui convient très bien, après je pense que quelque soit la marque on peut trouver des horreurs comme cela et on ne le saura jamais, il faut juste avoir confiance, et maintenant que cette fraude a été découverte je pense qu'il y a moins de souci à se faire, et puis il y aurait rupture de stock non si gosbi était concerné ? le temps de faire les enquêtes etc ?
> 
> bon bref, on verra bien, le passer au barf me semble un peu compliqué je préfère qu'il ait tout ce dont il a besoin dans les croquettes, vitamines etc..
> 
> pour mon bodeguero et bien toujours en attente, mais plus je réfléchis et plus je me dis qu'il sera plus simple le jour venu d'aller au refuge près de chez moi question entente avec mon monstre, même si mon rêve premier est toujours d'avoir un galgo
> 
> et toi ça avance ton projet, car ça arrangerait du monde et moi en premier !


Selon NCLN en tout cas Gosbi n'est pas concerné et des analyses ont été faites.
C'est dommage qu'ils aient pas un bodeguero à ton refuge, au moins tu aurais testé direct avec Krusty mais c'est clair que c'est la mission de prendre un chien en FA et de devoir le rendre si ça se passe mal, et pour le galgo t'as réussi à travailler ton chéri ou c'est toujours niet ?
Le projet c'est un peu compliqué, je t'expliquerai toussa en privé.




> merci de ta réponse.
> Pour moi le prix me dérange pas trop (meme si je trouve sa super cher) car ma chienne (4kg) ne mange que 40-50g environ par jour. Et donc un petit conditionnement est plus judicieux pour moi.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du chien de ma tante (CKC), il adore les croquettes à ma chien (orijen senior), quand il passe à la maison et que ma chienne ne mange pas tout, il dévore la gamelle. Et n'a pas de diarrhée par la suite donc il doit bien les digéré. Mais c'est vrai que le prix la rebut un peu (Je connaissait que les prix des orijen quand je lui en ai parler) mais je lui ai dit qu'il y avait d'autre marque de bonne qualité et bcp moins cher. J'avais pensé au purizon ou gosbi. 
> Ce qui est important c'est la faible teneur graisse car il a tendance à vite grossir.


Si il a tendance à grossir alors choisis un truc type orijen senior, aux alentours de 15% de gras avec pas mal de prot de qualité c'est encore le mieux, Purizon c'est un peu plus gras je crois, gosbi moins selon les gammes mais aussi moins protéiné.
Si son chien est un CKC, même avec de l'orijen ça ne lui reviendra pas trop trop cher, ça doit manger quoi un ckc ? environ 100 à 120 grs/jour à tout casser ?
Puis l'avantage si elle prend orijen senior, à vous 2 vous pourrez acheter un ou 2 grands sacs et donc payer bcp moins cher ! (on va dire 150 grs/jour à vous 2 = 1 gros sac en à peine 3 mois, 2 gros sacs pour 5 mois et demi à 6 mois c'est parfait !)




> bon je vais me pendre: diana s'est jetée sur les nutrivet instinct données par ma voisine, alors qu'elle les boudait à l'époque où je les lui donnais alors qu'elle refuse toujours les purizon poisson...
> je vais donc de ce pas commander des échantillons de celles dont vous m'avez parlé


lol la chieuse de première...
Lesquelles en particulier ?

----------


## Titebambi

Je reviens vous voir !! 

Pour ma maman cette fois, elle prenait des croquettes Babin puis a encore changé, le mec la conseille ça fait trois fois qu'elle change. Elle avait à un moment des Britcare et là il lui a fait prendre des croquettes qui n'ont même pas de marque et qu'apparemment il fait lui même  ::  mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça soit génial car le chien est quand même assez maigre et on a l'impression qu'il n'a pas trop d'appétit. En plus elle trouve son poil pas génial en ce moment.

Du coup elle voudrait changer, qu'il se remplume un peu. Sachant que c'est un leonberg, qui a 2 ans et quelques qu'il est censé manger beaucoup donc genre orijen ça serait pas possible financièrement, mais je pense qu'elle peut trouver mieux à prix raisonnable. 

Merci d'avance  ::

----------


## mofo

> Je reviens vous voir !! 
> 
> Pour ma maman cette fois, elle prenait des croquettes Babin puis a encore changé, le mec la conseille ça fait trois fois qu'elle change. Elle avait à un moment des Britcare et là il lui a fait prendre des croquettes qui n'ont même pas de marque et qu'apparemment il fait lui même  mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça soit génial car le chien est quand même assez maigre et on a l'impression qu'il n'a pas trop d'appétit. En plus elle trouve son poil pas génial en ce moment.
> 
> Du coup elle voudrait changer, qu'il se remplume un peu. Sachant que c'est un leonberg, qui a 2 ans et quelques qu'il est censé manger beaucoup donc genre orijen ça serait pas possible financièrement, mais je pense qu'elle peut trouver mieux à prix raisonnable. 
> 
> Merci d'avance


essaies gosbi lamb&rice, je suis aussi passé par je ne sais combien de marques et c'est celle qui convient le mieux, bonne appétence, beau poil, belles crottes  :Smile:   pour un bon rapport qualité prix.  tous ceux et celles qui l'utilisent ici en sont satisfait (enfin je crois !)  et comme nous l'a dit Yenz elles ne sont pas concernées par la viande de chien trouvé dans l'usine pour la fabrication.

----------


## mofo

> Selon NCLN en tout cas Gosbi n'est pas concerné et des analyses ont été faites.
> C'est dommage qu'ils aient pas un bodeguero à ton refuge, au moins tu aurais testé direct avec Krusty mais c'est clair que c'est la mission de prendre un chien en FA et de devoir le rendre si ça se passe mal, et pour le galgo t'as réussi à travailler ton chéri ou c'est toujours niet ?
> Le projet c'est un peu compliqué, je t'expliquerai toussa en privé.


le galgo ça restera un rêve je pense à moins que on ne sais jamais !, je suis allée au refuge samedi amener  quelques jouets de mofo (trop gros pour krusty), et aussi  colliers et un tapis, j'étais pas fière, mais je me suis dit que ça servirait bien ! j'ai pas pu par contre donner son panier, son dernier collier et son harnais, je pense que je ne les donnerai jamais tout du moins son collier et harnais, le panier on verra plus tard.

la responsable du refuge me connaît, elle m'a dit de prendre mon temps avant de revenir si on en voulait un autre  :Smile:   même si je serai bien repartie avec le golden que j'ai croisé (maigre à faire peur car il a été retiré à son proprio qui ne le nourrissait pas  :: 

bon je suis hors sujet, désolée  ::    mais c'est pour répondre à mon copain YENZ !!!  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Merci Tisouen ! Bon dès que j'ai les thunes je fais ça alors.

----------


## vans

> Si il a tendance à grossir alors choisis un truc type orijen senior, aux alentours de 15% de gras avec pas mal de prot de qualité c'est encore le mieux, Purizon c'est un peu plus gras je crois, gosbi moins selon les gammes mais aussi moins protéiné.
> Si son chien est un CKC, même avec de l'orijen ça ne lui reviendra pas trop trop cher, ça doit manger quoi un ckc ? environ 100 à 120 grs/jour à tout casser ?
> Puis l'avantage si elle prend orijen senior, à vous 2 vous pourrez acheter un ou 2 grands sacs et donc payer bcp moins cher ! (on va dire 150 grs/jour à vous 2 = 1 gros sac en à peine 3 mois, 2 gros sacs pour 5 mois et demi à 6 mois c'est parfait !)


Les orijen senior sont à 14% en MG et les gosbi sont à 13% donc c'est kif kif. Mais pas au niveau des prot
Il a à disposition de la nourriture donc pour savoir la quantité de nourriture qu'il mange c'est pas pratique (c'est un peu pour sa qu'il grossit) mais sa doit tourner dans les 100gr comme tu l'as indiqué.
Pour le moment, ma tante va tester avec un paquet de 2,5kg d'orijen senior pour voir comment sa se passe au niveau bidou. Puis si tout ce passe bien, on passera avec un gros paquet que l'on se partagera.

Merci encore pour ton aide.  ::

----------


## Titebambi

Merci du conseil !!

J'ai comparé avec les prix des Britcare ça fait même légèrement moins cher donc c'est pas mal !!  ::  d'autres alternatives ou bien c'est le mieux Gosbi ??

----------


## mimine

> C'est donc les natyka gold adulte. La pièce c'est une pièce d'1€. Si besoin d'autres photos je peux en refaire. J'ai pas retrouvé ma règle pour prendre la photo avec mais on voit bien qu'elles sont pas grosses.
> 
> Pièce jointe 121933


Je viens de regarder la composition et je me dis qu'elles sont vraiment pas mal pour un prix correct ... en prime, le conditionnement par petit sac c'est plus facile à stocker et moins de risque que ça tourne  :: 

Qu'est ce qu'ils entendent par "semi humide" ? les croquettes ne sont pas sèches ?

----------


## Tisouen

De rien Muzarègne. Si besoin d'autres infos/photo/échantillons (envois pas rapide sauf si demandé avant ce soir parce que mon jour de repos est le mercredi donc pas de possibilité d'aller à la poste les autres jours) pas de soucis. 

Elles sont un peu moelleuses mimine. Et très odorantes mais perso l'odeur me dérange pas du tout moi. Et celles au lapin et poulet sentent un peu moins je trouve.

----------


## YenZ

> Il y a des "souçis" sur Nutrivet dietetic health and care?
> 
> Minçe ça devient compliqué là!!!
> Je les donne en transition av virbac à mes deux chiens depuis 15 jours -3 semaines et j'étais assez contente. 
> Je me demande juste si elles peuvent donner un peu mauvaise haleine au début? Et qq gros gazs aussi?
> Sinon leur crottes sont biens et ils ont l'air en forme.


Il y a quelques soucis avec Nutrivet tout court, pour faire simple disons que les croquettes ne sont pas vraiment ce que l'on pense  :: 




> Je reviens vous voir !! 
> 
> Pour ma maman cette fois, elle prenait des croquettes Babin puis a encore changé, le mec la conseille ça fait trois fois qu'elle change. Elle avait à un moment des Britcare et là il lui a fait prendre des croquettes qui n'ont même pas de marque et qu'apparemment il fait lui même  mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça soit génial car le chien est quand même assez maigre et on a l'impression qu'il n'a pas trop d'appétit. En plus elle trouve son poil pas génial en ce moment.
> 
> Du coup elle voudrait changer, qu'il se remplume un peu. Sachant que c'est un leonberg, qui a 2 ans et quelques qu'il est censé manger beaucoup donc genre orijen ça serait pas possible financièrement, mais je pense qu'elle peut trouver mieux à prix raisonnable. 
> 
> Merci d'avance


Regarde page 198 plusieurs marques sont listées, marques bien et pas trop chères tu as Gosbi qui serait une bonne alternative, ou alors en plus riche tu as Cotecnica grain free, ou encore le Josera poulet/riz, toutes ces marques sont dispo sur NCLN ou LCDC.
Purizon et Natyka sont aussi 2 bonnes alternatives, la première sur zooplus, la seconde sur natyka.com





> le galgo ça restera un rêve je pense à moins que on ne sais jamais !, je suis allée au refuge samedi amener  quelques jouets de mofo (trop gros pour krusty), et aussi  colliers et un tapis, j'étais pas fière, mais je me suis dit que ça servirait bien ! j'ai pas pu par contre donner son panier, son dernier collier et son harnais, je pense que je ne les donnerai jamais tout du moins son collier et harnais, le panier on verra plus tard.
> 
> la responsable du refuge me connaît, elle m'a dit de prendre mon temps avant de revenir si on en voulait un autre   même si je serai bien repartie avec le golden que j'ai croisé (maigre à faire peur car il a été retiré à son proprio qui ne le nourrissait pas 
> 
> bon je suis hors sujet, désolée    mais c'est pour répondre à mon copain YENZ !!!


Normal pour les affaires de Mofo c’est encore frais, te presse pas tu auras bien le coup de coeur bientôt, puis ça te laisse le temps de travailler au corps ton mari pour le galgo, si tu t'y prends bien sait-on jamais, on est faibles nous les hommes face à un câlin  :: 

Pour le golden et les autres loulous du refuge ya besoin d'aide ou ils ont vraiment ce qu'il faut pour les retaper ?




> Les orijen senior sont à 14% en MG et les gosbi sont à 13% donc c'est kif kif. Mais pas au niveau des prot
> Il a à disposition de la nourriture donc pour savoir la quantité de nourriture qu'il mange c'est pas pratique (c'est un peu pour sa qu'il grossit) mais sa doit tourner dans les 100gr comme tu l'as indiqué.
> Pour le moment, ma tante va tester avec un paquet de 2,5kg d'orijen senior pour voir comment sa se passe au niveau bidou. Puis si tout ce passe bien, on passera avec un gros paquet que l'on se partagera.
> 
> Merci encore pour ton aide.


Orijen senior c'est bien 15% de mg, mais ça ne change pas grand chose  :: 
http://www.orijen.ca/products/dog-fo...od/senior-dog/

Et vu que gosbi est moins riche il y a forcément plus de glucides dans l'aliment, suffit de rationner aussi le loulou pour éviter qu'il grossisse, perso je ne suis pas du tout fan de laisser à volonté, et de toute façon avec mes puits sans fond à la maison ça ne serait même pas envisageable en rêve...




> Merci du conseil !!
> 
> J'ai comparé avec les prix des Britcare ça fait même légèrement moins cher donc c'est pas mal !!  d'autres alternatives ou bien c'est le mieux Gosbi ??


C'est largement moins cher que Brit care et de meilleure qualité, d'autres alternatives voir au-dessus  :: 




> Dernière petite question :
> 
> que pensez des Ultimas light et ultimas sénior?


N'y pense même pas, dès qu'une marque passe a la télé tu peux zapper, et encore plus dans le cas d'ultima.




> Je viens de regarder la composition et je me dis qu'elles sont vraiment pas mal pour un prix correct ... en prime, le conditionnement par petit sac c'est plus facile à stocker et moins de risque que ça tourne 
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'ils entendent par "semi humide" ? les croquettes ne sont pas sèches ?


Ouais on en a parlé sur educ positive  :: 
Les conditionnements par petits sacs c'est pour la conservation vu que semi-humide, exactement comme platiinum en gros, du coup des sacs de 5 kgs max et faut bien les refermer.
semi-humide = 18% d'humidité comme platinum, alors que les croquettes habituelles sont entre 8 et 10, du coup comme le disait tisouen elles sont plus moelleuses, idéales pour ceux qui ont peu de dents, en prime c'est plus appétent, mais ça sent vraiment fort natyka, un peu comme orijen red en pire j'crois.

----------


## lealouboy

> Eh chérie tu m'as caché que tu étais devenue experte en croquettologie, faut dire qu'avec tes toons t'as été bien servie !! (merci coyot boy ! )
> A partir d'aujourd'hui c'est toi qui conseille ici, ça tombe bien je prends des vacances dans un bon mois, on part où d'ailleurs ? 
> Je pensais à la réunion ? thaïlande ? guatemala ? belize ?
> 
> 
> Mamie et Audrey qui pense aux centimètres en trop ( ) : Bon alors c'est pas tout ça parle ça parle, mais va bien falloir que je vous vois toutes les 2, c'est quand que je vous choppe sur paris ?


Je suis loin d'être experte en croquettes mais je suis les instructions et le répéte  :: 

Alors on part où en vacances toi, tes centimètres en trop, mamie et moi ??????????
C'est prévu que je vienne sur Paris mais on n'a pas encore fixé la date  ::

----------


## YenZ

Toujours cette satanée obsession des centimètres...  :: 
Bah je suis en train de regarder là, je me laisserais bien tenter par la réunion, qu'est-ce que t'en dis ? 
Je lorgne aussi sur les maldives pour les spots de plongée mais ça commence à grimper sévère (sans mauvais jeu de mots l'obsédée  :: )
Dès que vous fixez une date je veux être au courant, je peux pas louper une occasion en or que de faire d'une pierre 2 coups, une jeunette et une mamie grabataire pour le même prix ça ne se présente qu'une fois dans une vie !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ah mais on comptait te faire la surprise  ::  

Bon sinon, il me tarde de tester les Natyka, car Djobi empoisonne l'air et Coyot Boy et Daïs sont de plus en plus souvent "constipés" avec les Gosbi, je pense qu'un mélange Gosbi/Natyka serait pas mal ....

----------


## pomku

> Toujours cette satanée obsession des centimètres...  Bah je suis en train de regarder là, je me laisserais bien tenter par la réunion, qu'est-ce que t'en dis ?  Je lorgne aussi sur les maldives pour les spots de plongée mais ça commence à grimper sévère (sans mauvais jeu de mots l'obsédée ) Dès que vous fixez une date je veux être au courant, je peux pas louper une occasion en or que de faire d'une pierre 2 coups, une jeunette et une mamie grabataire pour le même prix ça ne se présente qu'une fois dans une vie !


   La Réunion ?!?  Tu veux ma mort ? Mauvais fils !  "Pour le même prix" ? Tu rêves debout mon gars. L'expérience, c'est comme les gros CV, ça se paie  ::

----------


## loute24

> DLG  est une bonne marque, en version "normale" ou "passion" mais ça ne me  semble pas la meilleure alternative pour un bouviers, et encore moins  pour un chiot.
> La nouvelle formule moins riche en viande de DLG donne  un rapport Ca/P de 1,3 ce qui est pas mal même si un peu en-dessous ça  serait mieux, mais le vrai problème est surtout le taux de cendres de  9,5% (très élevé dont indique aussi beaucoup d'os plus riches en  minéraux), ainsi qu'un taux de 26/18, pas assez protéiné pour un chiot  pour lesquels on recommande au minimum 30%, mais c'est vrai qu'il est  très dur de trouver tous les critères pour un chien/chiot de très grande  race comme le tien.
> 
> On en parle page précédente, à choisir Acana  prairie ou Farrado serait plus indiqué, pour un prix un peu plus élevé  mais pas beaucoup plus non plus !
> Très bonne idée de vouloir le faire  passer à Orijen (la dernière formule sans patates) une fois adulte  (mais pas tant que chiot à mon avis), pour peu qu'il supporte bien, mais  les prix s'envolent, grosso modo 5,3€/kg au minimum en prenant par 26  kgs, mais vu la taille de ton loulou et son débit tu pourras prendre de  grosses quantités (et payer peut-être un peu moins) vu que ça mange ces  bestioles !  (facilement 500 à 700 grs/jour adulte selon le poids)


Merci pour ta réponse !! 

Arffff c'est vrai qu'il est dur de trouver des croquettes parfaites en tout point. Et puis faut dire que même en lisant assidûment, ben je suis pas une experte !! lol 
Les DLG me semblait plutot pas mal ^^ et puis elles figuraient sur la liste  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Pour ce que tu me propose, Acana prairies et farrado .... mon loulou n'aura que trois mois donc pour les acana prairies, il est encore trop jeune ... pour les farrado par contre, il y a bien les farrado chiots - saumon sans céréales ... bonne compo  ::  prix correct, un peu cher mais pas très excessif ....

----------


## YenZ

> Ah mais on comptait te faire la surprise  
> 
> Bon sinon, il me tarde de tester les Natyka, car Djobi empoisonne l'air et Coyot Boy et Daïs sont de plus en plus souvent "constipés" avec les Gosbi, je pense qu'un mélange Gosbi/Natyka serait pas mal ....


Oh les vieilles perverses, je vous vois bien débarquer chez moi "surrrrprriiiiiiiiiiiiissssseeeee"  :: 

Arf pour une fois que tu trouvais un truc qui passait bien, peut-être qu'en mélangeant avec Natyka ça se passera mieux, perso le mélange Cotecnica/Natyka passait très bien ici.




> La Réunion ?!?  Tu veux ma mort ? Mauvais fils !  "Pour le même prix" ? Tu rêves debout mon gars. L'expérience, c'est comme les gros CV, ça se paie


Mais non pas mauvais fils, au contraire fils qui pense à sa moman en combinant l'utile et l'agréable, l'utile pour défoncer les tortionnaires de chiens de la run et venger Pillow et Krakou au passage, l'agréable pour les plages de sable fin, la "montagne" et les paysages à couper le souffle.
Alors si méchant que ça le fiston ?

Bien sur pour le même prix !!
Quand je prends un engagement c'est le package, tout ou rien, bien sur que je paie bien les grosses expériences avec cv long comme le bras, pas de problèmes pour ça, le paiement en nature ça marche ??  ::   ::   ::   :: 





> Merçi bien encore une fois pour les réponses mais alors que dois je leur donner? Nutrivet j'ai capté que c 'est pas ce qu'on pensait mais quelle déception.
> 
> Je rappelle Nina 3 ans femelle stérilisée tendance embonpoint et FOX 8 ans et demi, très grand et mince et castré.
> 
> Je voudrais leur donner les mêmes croquettes pour que celà soit simple.


Regarde les (quelques dizaines de) pages précédentes on en parle déjà plusieurs fois, essaie Natyka par exemple, c'est plutôt bien et pas trop cher, ou éventuellement Gosbi ou DLG (ce dernier est plus gras), regarde page 198.





> Merci pour ta réponse !! 
> 
> Arffff c'est vrai qu'il est dur de trouver des croquettes parfaites en  tout point. Et puis faut dire que même en lisant assidûment, ben je suis  pas une experte !! lol 
> Les DLG me semblait plutot pas mal ^^ et puis elles figuraient sur la liste  
> Pour ce que tu me propose, Acana prairies et farrado .... mon loulou  n'aura que trois mois donc pour les acana prairies, il est encore trop  jeune ... pour les farrado par contre, il y a bien les farrado chiots -  saumon sans céréales ... bonne compo  prix correct, un peu cher mais pas très excessif ....


Acana ça peut se donner pour un chiot mais 3 mois c'est peut-être en effet encore un peu tôt.
DLG est sur la liste oui mais de préférence pour adulte, ou alors passion poulet pour chiots.

Farrado je préfère les gammes dites "adultes" à celles pour chiot au  saumon qui est moins riche que celle pour adultes alors que ça devrait  être le contraire, c'est surtout du marketing plus qu'autre chose ! (cf  TOTW chiots qui convient plus à des adultes qu' à des chiots alors que  les gammes adultes sont plus riches), en tout cas c'est surement la  meilleure alternative.

----------


## YenZ

merci à une modo de supprimer  ::

----------


## loute24

Très bien merci pour tes conseils avisés Yenz  ::  
C'est sympa de trouver une aide pour choisir des corquettes, surtout quand on débute  ::  

Pour les farrado, on ne peut les cmmander que sur leur site il me semble ?

----------


## mimine

> Ah mais on comptait te faire la surprise  
> 
> Bon sinon, il me tarde de tester les Natyka, car Djobi empoisonne l'air et Coyot Boy et Daïs sont de plus en plus souvent "constipés" avec les Gosbi, je pense qu'un mélange Gosbi/Natyka serait pas mal ....


tu me diras ce que ça donne sur Djobi, ça m'intéresse pour Eros ..

----------


## Darlow

Les Natyka sont sans céréales aussi? C'est mieux que Acana ou pas?

----------


## YenZ

> Très bien merci pour tes conseils avisés Yenz  
> C'est sympa de trouver une aide pour choisir des corquettes, surtout quand on débute  
> 
> Pour les farrado, on ne peut les cmmander que sur leur site il me semble ?


Non sur dogpowstore.fr aussi et moins cher  :: 




> Les Natyka sont sans céréales aussi? C'est mieux que Acana ou pas?


Non car ya du riz, mais Acana existe avec ou sans, c'est plus ou moins équivalent même si ça se rapproche plus de platinum au niveau de la fabrication, au niveau des taux c'est plutôt Acana.

----------


## mofo

> Normal pour les affaires de Mofo cest encore frais, te presse pas tu auras bien le coup de coeur bientôt, puis ça te laisse le temps de travailler au corps ton mari pour le galgo, si tu t'y prends bien sait-on jamais, on est faibles nous les hommes face à un câlin 
> 
> Pour le golden et les autres loulous du refuge ya besoin d'aide ou ils ont vraiment ce qu'il faut pour les retaper ?


mon mari a la tête dur !   :: 
pour le golden c'est pas le premier qu'ils récupèrent comme cela donc je me fais pas de souci, ils gèrent !







> N'y pense même pas, dès qu'une marque passe a la télé tu peux zapper, et encore plus dans le cas d'ultima.


 ::    et frolic  ::

----------


## loute24

Oui Yenz merci pour tes conseils, comme dit plus haut, tu nous aide a nous "dédouaner" des marques les plus connues et prônées par les vétos et autre alors que c'est ... de la merde ^^ 

Bon après études, les farrado reviennent moins chères que les DLG sur le site que tu m'a gentiment passé ; en prenant deux sac de DLG passion poulet, on est a 119euros les 2 sacs de 13kg ... et sur les Farrado, on est sur 105 euros les 2 sacs de 12 kg .... Comme quoi, plus cher ... ou pas !! 

Une autre petite question après promis je ne vous embête plus ^^ ... Pour les farrado, vaut il mieux préféré canard, lapin, ou truite ?
Edit : et si j'ai bien compris, si je prends farrado, pour mon petit loulou de trois mois, je ne le passe pas en gamme chiot ?

----------


## Taysa

Il me semble que la formule poulet / riz de josera n'est pas en vente sur zooplus

----------


## lealouboy

> tu me diras ce que ça donne sur Djobi, ça m'intéresse pour Eros ..


Aucun problème, je te tiendrai au jus  ::

----------


## Taysa

> Si si. Il y a différents formules possibles.
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...oquettes_chien


oui ca je sais merci ...... Mais la formule poulet / riz dont on parle n'est pas vendu sur zooplus !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cette gamme poulet / riz est vendu principalement chez la compagnie des croquettes et nourrir comme la nature.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Toi tu parles du balance apparament ca n'a rien a voir avec la gamme poulet / riz  ::

----------


## Taysa

Le josera balance est bien en cas de regime. Je l'ai utiliser et j'en etais satisfaite ! 
Apres je suis passer au acana light et fit ! La tu as le top en matieres de croquettes regime je trouve  ::

----------


## YenZ

> dans les natyka on lit qu des fois que y a du  boeuf est ce vrai?  et est ce que les natyka veterinaires sont vraiment  mieux?
> 
> pfffff on se creuse la tete a nouveau pour trouver des bonnes  croquettes. pas simple!!!!!en tout cas merçi beaucoup YenZ.   Tu nous  aides   bien car quand on decide d arreter les croquettes de veto pour  trouver des meilleures  plus naturelles, c est pas evident de s y  retrouver.


Si c'est marqué dans la compo c'est qu'il y en  a... mais ça ne pose pas de problèmes si ton chien supporte bien, c'est  juste que certains tolèrent moyennement la viande de boeuf.

La gamme "vétérinaire" est à peu près comme la gold, vu la différence de prix perso je resterais sur la gold.




> Oui Yenz merci pour tes conseils, comme dit plus  haut, tu nous aide a nous "dédouaner" des marques les plus connues et  prônées par les vétos et autre alors que c'est ... de la merde ^^ 
> 
> Bon après études, les farrado reviennent moins chères que les DLG sur le  site que tu m'a gentiment passé ; en prenant deux sac de DLG passion  poulet, on est a 119euros les 2 sacs de 13kg ... et sur les Farrado, on  est sur 105 euros les 2 sacs de 12 kg .... Comme quoi, plus cher ... ou  pas !! 
> 
> Une autre petite question après promis je ne vous embête plus ^^ ...  Pour les farrado, vaut il mieux préféré canard, lapin, ou truite ?
> Edit : et si j'ai bien compris, si je prends farrado, pour mon petit  loulou de trois mois, je ne le passe pas en gamme chiot ?


Vu  le rapport Ca/p des DLG passion perso je choisirais Farrado, pour les  gammes oui mieux vaut celles pour adultes que celle pour chiots (si la  taille des croquettes convient, sinon choisis chiot), de préférence  canard ou lapin dans les gammes adultes, peut-être aussi les 2 nouvelles  gammes qui vont sortir agneau et poulet mais on a pas les analyses pour  le moment.




> Ca rend fou de trouver des bonnes croquettes!!!.
> 
> Etant donné qu'il ne faut pas de boeuf, pas de matières grasses  inutiles, une céréales au moins, un prix pas trop élevé car mes gros  monstres mangent quand même beaucoup , un truc bien digeste et des  croquettes de bonnes qualités , on a tranché et : 
> 
> on a choisi en lisant aussi pas mal de pages içi : JOSERA la formule light au poulet riz , sac de 15kg à 46 euros sur zooplus.
> 
> ????????


Pourquoi ne faudrait-il pas de boeuf ? une céréale au moins ?? (au plus plutôt)

C'est parce tu as des chiens allergiques au boeuf ?? Tu ne veux pas de sans céréales ?

Le  josera poulet/riz c'est ici =)  https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html  (45€/15kgs en prenant 30 kgs)




> Sérieux ?? PPff, je vais laisse tomber et retourner chez ma véto pour du virbac light.
> 
> Parceque là je les change trop de croquettes et je pense pas être trop  bête mais là ça va plus. J'achète le nutrivet qui après est pas un bon  choix, j'ai acheté avant du RC à Fox pour pas le changer de sa spa , ma  Ninou elle mangeait du virbac, lui en a eu aussi...
> 
> Bref!!! Je vais leur donner du virbac à petites doses et le reste je leur ferai moi même...


Arrête  de te prendre la tête, si tes chiens n'ont pas de problèmes  particuliers alors choisis une des marques conseillées ici qui fera très  bien l'affaire.
Si tu veux un bon light choisis Acana light &  fit comme le disait Taysa, mais uniquement si tu as un chien avec un  réel besoin de maigrir, ajoute aussi des haricots verts dans la gamelle  pour apporter plus de fibres.
Et les lis les dernières pages on a déjà abordé le sujet à de multiples reprises  ::

----------


## D-elphine

par ce que j' avais envie de les essayer, j' ai pris les lukullus, oulalala ! si elles sont bien acceptées niveau appétence, elles sont d'une part un peu grosses pour certains de mes fines bouches et alors qu'est qu'ils font comme crottes, je pense que c'est pas loin du double ! très bien moulées mais bon vu le nb de chiens, j'ai jamais vu ça !!!!
le sac se termine d'ici quelques jours, nous revenons donc aux acanas.

----------


## Kybou!

Pour les gens qui souhaitent commander POUR LA PREMIERE FOIS sur le site de Natyka, j'ai un code promo de dispo (10% de réduc sur votre commande) ! 

Le congelo de mes chiens a rendu l'âme ... Pour le moment, je n'ai pas les moyens d'en racheter un donc par facilité, croquettes pour mes loups (seules mes deux mémères sont encore au BARF ... Enfin, une seule maintenant ...). J'ai reçu les Natyka ce midi, on verra ... 

Si je vois que mes chiens ne les veulent/supportent pas, je passerai aux Farrado pour ma part (plus de Nutrivet chez moi) ... J'aurais voulu acheter des Maxima Cotecnica mais c'est beaucoup trop gras selon la véto, elle n'aime pas ça ... Avec le BARF, mes chiens avaient la ligne, avec les croquettes, j'ai peur de les voir gonfler comme des ballons pfff ....

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je veux bien ton code Kibou, s'il est valable encore un peu (jusqu'en juin en fait).
Merci  :: !

----------


## Kybou!

Je t'envoie ça !  ::

----------


## mofo

> Han oui. merçi bien..
> Désolée car je suis un peu chiante!!! et je me prends la tête (et celle de mon mari pour trouver la croquette parfaite!!!).L e soir on se lit des compositions de croquettes depuis un petit moment!!!lol.


ça me rappelle quelqu'un (ou du moins quelqu'une !)  hein YenZ  :: 

t inquiètes pas ninouchette, je suis passée par là aussi ! et je pense qu'un peu tout le monde est à la recherche de la croq idéale !

pour ma part j'ai fais chier YenZ pendant plus de 6 mois voir plus ! pour qu'il me trouve la croquette idéale, pas trop grasse, pas trop de protéine, pas trop de vacheries dedans, sans céréales, avec des chondroprotecteurs ... !!! bref, ensuite j'ai compris qu'il n'y a pas de croquettes miraculeuse mais juste une qui convient à ton chien, pour ma part gosbi répond à mes attentes, même s'il y a mieux en qualité (quoique c'est déjà pas mal) et bien elles conviennent très bien à mon krusty !!

comme dit ci-dessus essaies acana light ou josera balance c'est bien mieux que virbac !

 ::  YenZ !!!! ::

----------


## YenZ

> Han oui. merçi bien..
> Désolée car je suis un peu chiante!!! et je me prends la tête (et celle de mon mari pour trouver la croquette parfaite!!!).L e soir on se lit des compositions de croquettes depuis un petit moment!!!lol.
> 
> Donc oui Ninou fait des allergies av le boeuf et au moins une céréale, le riz pour éviter une grosse diahrée!
> 
> Donc j'ai relu pleins de choses et nous allons commander au mois de juillet (car je finis mes stocks de folle)!!!, le JOSERA poulet et riz.


Bon choix, plus qu'à voir si ils tolèreront bien  :: 




> Je veux bien ton code Kibou, s'il est valable encore un peu (jusqu'en juin en fait).
> Merci !


*NVCLN2115 ou* *NVCLN2120
*



> ça me rappelle quelqu'un (ou du moins quelqu'une !)  hein YenZ 
> 
> t inquiètes pas ninouchette, je suis passée par là aussi ! et je pense qu'un peu tout le monde est à la recherche de la croq idéale !
> 
> pour ma part j'ai fais chier YenZ pendant plus de 6 mois voir plus ! pour qu'il me trouve la croquette idéale, pas trop grasse, pas trop de protéine, pas trop de vacheries dedans, sans céréales, avec des chondroprotecteurs ... !!! bref, ensuite j'ai compris qu'il n'y a pas de croquettes miraculeuse mais juste une qui convient à ton chien, pour ma part gosbi répond à mes attentes, même s'il y a mieux en qualité (quoique c'est déjà pas mal) et bien elles conviennent très bien à mon krusty !!
> 
> comme dit ci-dessus essaies acana light ou josera balance c'est bien mieux que virbac !
> 
>  YenZ !!!!



Toute ressemblance avec une histoire ou des personnages ayant existé ne serait que pure coïncidence !  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Merci !!

----------


## Kybou!

> Merci !!


Une marraine, c'est mieux ! Un parrain, c'est vicelard, surtout celui-là ...  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Je pense jamais à ce truc de parrain. Par contre pour ceux du 44 je peux les avoir moins cher que sur le site vu que je suis en tarif pro (mais il me semble que c'est assez simple d'avoir des remises chez eux).

----------


## pomku

> Une marraine, c'est mieux ! Un parrain, c'est vicelard, surtout celui-là ...


je confirme, c'est chaud bouillant ! Va falloir payer de ta personne ! Il est, comment te dire vif !  :: 
Ça va ma Kybou, la voix la plus sexy au nord de la capitale ? ::

----------


## Kybou!

::

----------


## mimine

> Le congelo de mes chiens a rendu l'âme ... Pour le moment, je n'ai pas les moyens d'en racheter un donc par facilité, croquettes pour mes loups (seules mes deux mémères sont encore au BARF ... Enfin, une seule maintenant ...). J'ai reçu les Natyka ce midi, on verra ...


ça m'intéresse ton retour sur tes chiens aussi  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Je te tiendrai au courant  :Smile:  !

----------


## rafaela13

je navigue par hasard sur cette conversation et par curiosité je suis allée voir les croquettes Natyka, vous en pensez quoi des Natyka Gold adult ? 
(désolée si dis dans les pages d'avant, je n'ai vraiment fait que survoler le post)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une marraine, c'est mieux ! Un parrain, c'est vicelard, surtout celui-là ...


Tu peux me l'envoyer si tu veux  :Embarrassment:  je dois faire des commandes pour moi & pour ma mère  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kybou!

Pour les Natyka, voilà ce que YenZ m'a envoyé sur le sujet Rafaela:




> Natyka c'est ce que je donne actuellement (avec platinum récupérés à une copine dont le chien est décédé), c'est comme platinum donc semi-humide, très appétent (ça sent vraiment très très fort, limite trop), bonne compo et très bons taux, y compris pour des séniors même si c'est un poil élevé pour eux.


YenZ, j'espère que ce c/c ne te dérangera pas ... Dans le cas contraire, toutes mes excuses ...  ::  

Perso, ça a été super rapide, je les ai commandées lundi, reçues ce midi ... Rien à dire niveau emballage, reste à voir maintenant ce que ça donnera au jardin et sous mes naseaux ...  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Merci !!  :Smile:  

J'en profite pour demander, comment stockez vous vos croquettes ? J'ai récupéré des grandes boites RC de mon père pour ma part mais je suis en recherche d'une boite qui conserverait mieux les croquettes.

----------


## pomku

Moi j'utilise des gros bocaux hermétiques en verre comme ceux-là :

 Ça conserve super bien

----------


## rafaela13

Merci, tu y mets combien de kilos là-dedans ? Parce que moi j'achète en gros quand je fais une commande... même pour les RC mini à l'époque et là j'avais pris 15kilos pour la FA de transit  ::  j'ai un peu peur d'avoir 50 bocaux de croquettes du coup  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Pour ma part, je laisse les croquettes dans leur emballage d'origine, je referme juste le dessus avec un gros collant s'il n'y a pas de zip ...  ::

----------


## pomku

Ben j'ai deux bocaux 3 litres, je les remplis (j'ai deux chiens et deux marques de croquettes différentes). Et je referme le sac d'origine avec du scotch en mettant les croqs sous vide. Et quand les bocaux sont vides, je reremplis  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Ah oui ! tout simplement ! Je sais pas pourquoi je laisse jamais les croquettes dans l'emballage ! Je me rends compte du coup que j'ai pris cette manie de mon père...  :: 
Je crois que je vais pas me prendre la tête et laisser dans les grandes boites RC car laisser dans l'emballage, je sais que ça rendrait un de mes chiens agressifs (déjà qu'avec la boite c'est la fête aux grognements  :: ). 
C'est une super idée pour les bocaux ! je garde en tête pour quand je vais au suédois !

----------


## Kybou!

En même temps, y a un sacré débit ici ... Donc un sac de 12 kgs ne fait même pas une semaine ... Attention aux gros tonneaux RC ... Je le faisais à une époque (avant le BARF) et heu, ben parfois, si tu les laisses trop longtemps, ça modifie l'odeur (et même le goût je présume) des croquettes ... Au bout d'un moment (pas très long pourtant), mes chiens ne voulaient plus les manger ... J'ai une fois jeté 10 kgs de croquettes à cause de ça ...

----------


## pomku

Rafaela, je ne sais pas où tu es, mais si tu as une boutique Casa dans ton coin, ils en vendent pour quelques euros à peine  ::  C'est là que je me fournis. Le lien pour trouver les boutiques : http://www.casashops.com/fr/addressen.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il faut laisser le sac fermé (non entamé) d'origine le plus longtemps possible (ne pas ouvrir à l'avance quoi). Enfin je sais c'est évident mais bon, on ne sait jamais.

Une fois ouvert je mets dans ça :


C'est strictement étanche et c'est alimentaire.

----------


## rafaela13

> Il faut laisser le sac fermé (non entamé) d'origine le plus longtemps possible (ne pas ouvrir à l'avance quoi). Enfin je sais c'est évident mais bon, on ne sait jamais.
> 
> Une fois ouvert je mets dans ça :
> 
> 
> C'est strictement étanche et c'est alimentaire.


Voilà c'est exactement ça que je cherchais, tu le trouves où STP ? 

Merci pour le lien de Casa Pomku, à l'époque j'en avais trouvé à Ikea mais ce n'était pas en France donc là au moins je suis sûre  ::  En plus on peut se faire de ces confiotes là dedans... mamamiaaa  ::  (désolée, j'ai faim  ::  )

Kybou, c'est noté, je serai vigilante merci ! les 2 de mon père sont vieilles et utilisées donc je pense que cela ne sent plus mais je vais quand même testé... !

----------


## pomku

Ben l'avantage des gros bocaux, c'est que je peux les mettre en hauteur Comme ça, je ne retrouve pas mes chiens assis devant un container avec une regard misérable !  :: 
Déjà que  le "placard à croquettes", ils se font des séances devant, assis côte à côte  comme si c'était le Mur des Lamentations ! ::  (Attention, je nourris mes zamours hein, ce sont juste des ventres, comme la grande majorité de leurs collègues  :: ).

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je crois que je l'ai acheté à bricomarché, ou à la coopérative agricole.

----------


## siju

Coucou tous,
Vu les "soucis" de Nutrivet, j'ai décidé de me tourner vers les Acana et vu le bien qu'on en dit, j'ai commandé à la Compagnie des Croquettes. J'ai passé ma commande le 4 mai et ... aucune nouvelle depuis  :: . J'ai essayé d'appeler mais il y a un message qui dit que c'est fermé jusqu'au 12 (on est le 16 quand même !). Que fais-je ??  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

la compagnie des croquettes livre chaque département de rhône-alpes à des jours précis de la semaine, as-tu regardé quel jour l'ardèche était livrée?
mais sinon c'est curieux en effet

----------


## winterfell

Bonjour, 
je vais prochainement accueillir un bouvier bernois de 2 ans et demi, nourri aux Virbac adult dog. Mes autres loups sont aux Acana light and fit et je voudrais savoir si je celles-ci conviendrait à un bouvier bernois de cette âge ou s'il vaut mieux continuer aux Virbac (que je ne connais pas) ou encore d'autres croquettes que vous me conseillerez?
MErci!!

----------


## Taysa

> Coucou tous,
> Vu les "soucis" de Nutrivet, j'ai décidé de me tourner vers les Acana et vu le bien qu'on en dit, j'ai commandé à la Compagnie des Croquettes. J'ai passé ma commande le 4 mai et ... aucune nouvelle depuis . J'ai essayé d'appeler mais il y a un message qui dit que c'est fermé jusqu'au 12 (on est le 16 quand même !). Que fais-je ??


fred livre tous les 15 jours le vendredi en drome ardeche. Qu'as tu commander exactement je vais lui demander !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est rentré ce week end de ses vacances donc a mon avis le temps de tout gerer  ::  
je viens de lui demander je te tiens informé. 
Tu as commander via le site ou en direct ?

----------


## Taysa

Colis parti le mardi 7 mai par GLS ! 
Il ne livre pas ta region car trop loin. 

Il se renseigne !

----------


## Taysa

Siju a tout hasard tu ne boss pas a proximite de valence ? Car ton colis a etait perdu par gls ... 
Fred va donc renvoyer mais il livre lui meme dans les environs donc pour que tu sois servi plus vite

----------


## mofo

> Ben l'avantage des gros bocaux, c'est que je peux les mettre en hauteur… Comme ça, je ne retrouve pas mes chiens assis devant un container avec une regard misérable ! 
> Déjà que  le "placard à croquettes", ils se font des séances devant, assis côte à côte  comme si c'était le Mur des Lamentations ! (Attention, je nourris mes zamours hein, ce sont juste des ventres, comme la grande majorité de leurs collègues ).


moi j'appelle cela des estomacs sur pattes !! j'ai le même à la maison avec en plus une croquette à la place du cerveau  ::

----------


## siju

Ben non pas vraiment (Valence est à une heure de chez moi ). Font chi.. GLS pourtant ils ont l'habitude de la maison, ils viennent environ 1 fois par mois pour zoo+. Merci Taysa !

----------


## Taysa

Bah la il me disait qu'il etait bien deg car GLS ne le previent meme pas ! 
C'est lui qui a du allez gratter pour savoir sinon rien

----------


## Lou

Quelqu'un aurait un lien vers un site qui explique en gros les "bases" pour les croquettes? Les grandes règles à respecter quand on cherche une marque.

----------


## YenZ

> Une marraine, c'est mieux ! Un parrain, c'est vicelard, surtout celui-là ...


Hannnnn la langue de vipère !!! .  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Moi en bonne âme que je suis qui n'a même pas pensé à mettre son propre code (que je connais pas au passage  :: ) pour être parrain
et qui donne gentiment des codes trouvés sur le net qui ne sont même pas de moi, bah tu me traites comme ça ??
Pffff c'est fini entre toi et moi, je te quitte de suite !  :: 

Bref  morale de l'histoire Muzarègne, un parrain c'est bien mieux qu'une  marraine, et surtout moins langue de veau ! (oui c'est bon la langue de  veau !  ::  )




> je confirme, c'est chaud bouillant ! Va falloir payer de ta personne ! Il est, comment te dire… vif ! 
> Ça va ma Kybou, la voix la plus sexy au nord de la capitale ?


Ah ouais je re confirme c'est ultra chaud bouillant, vif ça me va comme un gant !  :: 
Si en plus tu me dis que Kybou a ta voix puissance 100 mamita, alors elle va VRAIMENT devoir payer de sa personne moi j'dis !  ::   :: 




> je  navigue par hasard sur cette conversation et par curiosité je suis  allée voir les croquettes Natyka, vous en pensez quoi des Natyka Gold  adult ? 
> (désolée si dis dans les pages d'avant, je n'ai vraiment fait que survoler le post)
> 
> Tu peux me l'envoyer si tu veux  je dois faire des commandes pour moi & pour ma mère


Du bien, comme indiqué sur les pages précédentes, tout comme les codes qui y sont postés  :Smile: 





> Pour les Natyka, voilà ce que YenZ m'a envoyé sur le sujet Rafaela:
> 
> 
> YenZ, j'espère que ce c/c ne te dérangera pas ... Dans le cas contraire, toutes mes excuses ...  
> 
> Perso, ça a été super rapide, je les ai commandées lundi, reçues ce midi  ... Rien à dire niveau emballage, reste à voir maintenant ce que ça  donnera au jardin et sous mes naseaux ...


Ah bah si ça me dérange beaucoup que tu divulgues nos discussions privées et intimes  ::  mais maintenant que le mal est fait, tu te dois de payer de ta personne pour te faire pardonner !  :: 




> Merci !!  
> 
> J'en profite pour demander, comment stockez vous vos croquettes ? J'ai  récupéré des grandes boites RC de mon père pour ma part mais je suis en  recherche d'une boite qui conserverait mieux les croquettes.


Soit transférer dans un container de 15 kgs (10 à 15€ chez truffaut, ou moitié prix si plus petit)
Soit environ 15/20€ sur le net sur certains rares sites.
Soit  ouvrir le sac, transférer une bonne partie dans un truc genre ikea en  plastoc, et refermer en scotchant bien hermétiquement le sac.




> Ben l'avantage des gros bocaux, c'est que je peux  les mettre en hauteur… Comme ça, je ne retrouve pas mes chiens assis  devant un container avec une regard misérable ! 
> Déjà que  le "placard à croquettes", ils se font des séances devant,  assis côte à côte  comme si c'était le Mur des Lamentations ! (Attention, je nourris mes zamours hein, ce sont juste des ventres, comme la grande majorité de leurs collègues ).


Ah  j'savais pas que mes neveux faisaient la prière tous les matins avec  les téfilines devant le Cotel, ils rigolent pas avec la sainte croquette  Gosbi, sainte mère protectrice des boudins créoles !  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 




> Bonjour, 
> je vais prochainement accueillir un bouvier bernois de 2 ans et demi,  nourri aux Virbac adult dog. Mes autres loups sont aux Acana light and  fit et je voudrais savoir si je celles-ci conviendrait à un bouvier  bernois de cette âge ou s'il vaut mieux continuer aux Virbac (que je ne  connais pas) ou encore d'autres croquettes que vous me conseillerez?
> MErci!!


Ca peut très bien convenir mais surtotu si ton  chien a besoin de maigrir, sinon autant lui donner quelque chose de plus  riche, mais autre que Vribac qui coute 3 bras et qui est bien moins  bien que d'autres marques, pour cela regarde quelques pages en arrière  où totu est expliqué, ou page 198 premier post pur te faire une idée.




> Quelqu'un aurait un lien vers un site qui explique en  gros les "bases" pour les croquettes? Les grandes règles à respecter  quand on cherche une marque.


Oui page 198 premier post  ::   et sinon les dizaines de dernière pages où on a déjà rabâche plusieurs  fois quelles étaient les bonnes marques et pourquoi  ::

----------


## Lou

Super merci, c'est pour donner à quelqu'un qui n'aurait pas pris le temps de lire toutes les pages je pense  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Et tu crois tout ce qu'écrit Pomku toi ?  ::

----------


## YenZ

Bah oui c'est ma mamie adorée je la crois moi !  ::   ::

----------


## pomku

> Et tu crois tout ce qu'écrit Pomku toi ?


De quoi de quoi ? J'aurais menti ? Sur quoi donc ? :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah oui c'est ma mamie adorée je la crois moi !


Bon fils !  ::  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Chais pas ...  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon les filles, on s'calme ouais  ::  J'ai déjà mis une option sur YenZ et ses centimètres en trop depuis longtemps  ::  Il est à mwaaaaaaaa  ::  

 ::  


Bon, j'ai commencé les Natyka :
* transition très lente pour Coyot Boy et Daïs : ils les adorent et n'e peuvent plus dès que je touche au sac  ::  Pour l'instant, ils les digèrent sans aucun problème (1/4 de la ration/
* Pas de transition pour Djobi (je recevais une copine, enceinte de surcroît donc sensible aux odeurs, pour le week end donc j'ai tenté le tout pour le tout afin d'éviter de l'aphyxier) : aucun soucis, plus aucune flatulence, digestion parfaite  :Smile:  Seul bémol, elle ne les aime pas trop donc mélangées avec l'humide le soir aucun soucis mais le matin, elle fait sa délicate...

En résumé, je suis ravie pour l'instant et il semble que Coyot Boy les supportera  :Smile:  En revanche, pour les chiens difficiles comme Djobi, la "texture" un peu molle ne pas être un atout .... A suivre  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon j'ai enfin reçu mes Gosbi, c'est marrant croquettes rondes on dirait des choco pops  :: , j'ai fait goûter à tous les chiens comme ça à la main ça leur a plus mais bon tous des morfales donc pas très représentatif. Ca a intérêt à mieux aller qu'avec nutrivet parce que j'ai 34 sacs à écouler bordel ! Bon on a tout déparasité aujourd'hui aussi, donc a priori nos deux problèmes sont résolus. Si ça continue avec diarrhées intermittentes + look buchenwald pour la moitié des chiens, je me pends  ::  .

----------


## Coline 12

Alors aprés reflexion, et avec tous vos bons conseils,  j'ai commandé les croquettes Farrando canard pour mon grand Landseer, j'espère qu'il va bien les supporter . Par contre j'ai encore besoin de vous, vu qu'il à 18 mois, sa croissance est terminé , maintenant il va " s'élargir" et prendre du poids et donc je voulais savoir si les croquettes Farrado peuvent convenir pour un chien adulte ou si je devrait changer de croquettes et prendre un produit plus riche ensuite  en proteine ? j'ai aussi une autre question c'est que sur les 2 sites Farrado et dogpawstore pour le dosage des croquettes ils s'arretent au poids d'un chien de 50 Kg et le mien et déja à plus 65 kg, est ce que vous avait une idée de ce que je devrait lui donner en quantité ? Merci encore à tous.

----------


## YenZ

> Bon fils !


Bien sur bon fils, toujours avec sa mamie  :Smile: 
Comment va ma mémé adorée ? Et ses fistons les boudins créoles ? et sa chérie la tueuse à la poëlle à châtaignes ? 




> Bon les filles, on s'calme ouais  J'ai déjà mis une option sur YenZ et ses centimètres en trop depuis longtemps  Il est à mwaaaaaaaa  
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Bon, j'ai commencé les Natyka :
> * transition très lente pour Coyot Boy et Daïs : ils les adorent et n'e peuvent plus dès que je touche au sac  Pour l'instant, ils les digèrent sans aucun problème (1/4 de la ration/
> * Pas de transition pour Djobi (je recevais une copine, enceinte de  surcroît donc sensible aux odeurs, pour le week end donc j'ai tenté le  tout pour le tout afin d'éviter de l'aphyxier) : aucun soucis, plus  aucune flatulence, digestion parfaite  Seul bémol, elle ne les aime pas trop donc mélangées avec l'humide le soir aucun soucis mais le matin, elle fait sa délicate...
> 
> En résumé, je suis ravie pour l'instant et il semble que Coyot Boy les supportera  En revanche, pour les chiens difficiles comme Djobi, la "texture" un peu molle ne pas être un atout .... A suivre


mdrrr vous inquiétez pas, avec tous ces centimètres y'en aura pour tout le monde !  :: 
Mais lea ayant mis une option, elle sera forcément la première servie nan mé !

Cool  si les premiers essaies avec Natyka sont concluants, à voir sur le long  terme si Coyot Boy en particulier les supportera bien !

Bon sinon ya du nouveau :

-  Orijen nouvelle formule (80/20 mais SANS pomme de terre, lentilles et  pois) est arrivé, au moins cher sur NCLN pour le moment, nouveaux  paquets, nouveaux conditionnements (2,27/6,8/13), à priori mieux  assimilé et surtout mieux supporté, le prix fait par contre super mal...

plus d'infos =) http://www.orijen.ca/dog-food/dry-dog-food/

-  Orijen pressé à froid (formule 90/10), 36% de port et 35% de gras, 4%  d'humidité seulement, et des glucides surement à 15% ou moins (me manque  les cendres pour être sur, 20% de glucides sans compter les cendres  mais faut soustraire surement entre 5 et 8% de cendres) est dispo au  canada, ils attendent les agréments pour l'Europe mais ça ne devrait pas  tarder

plus d'infos =) www.orijen.ca/dog-food/freeze-dried-dog-food/

- une nouvelle marque correcte avec du riz, gentle, à voir si dispo ici

plus d'infos =) http://gentledogfood.co.uk/gentle-do...ngredients.php

Concernant Natyka, à priori quelques petits soucis par moments, plus d'infos ici 

=) http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...ous-connaissez

Sinon un bon plan un nouveau site a ouvert et autant dire qu'il est très très compétitif !!

http://www.dewandas.fr/

En gros ce sont les meilleurs tarifs du net sur Orijen/Acana et sur Cotecnica grain free ! (d'autres marques dispos mais bien en-dessous qualitativement)
Par  exemple à peine 95€ les 28 kgs de cotecnica grain free, contre 110€ au  minimum chez NCLN, soit plus de 15€ d'écart pour 2 sacs !

Sinon il y a fish4dogs et Enova comme marques "correctes" qui s'y trouvent aussi, surement à meilleurs tarifs qu'ailleurs.

Mais  surtotu il y a ENFIN le retour d'Applaws chiens en France qui avait  disparu de NCLN et petmeds, on le trouvait plus que chez medicanimal  mais hors de prix, ou alors chez e-zooo.com mais avec peu de gammes et  encore assez cher.

Désormais zooplus a rentré la marque, uniquement le fr, be, co.uk et .it

les meilleurs tarifs sont ici

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/d...s_dry_dog_food (100€ les 25 kgs)

En  gros à peine 4€/kg pour Applaws, marque anglaise, c'est vraiment  excellent, la compo est excellente et les taux très corrects, une  alternative crédible à Orijen mais 30% moins cher... à la fin de mes  10kgs de croq c'est ce que je testerai, soit Orijen nouvelle formule  80/20 sans pdt (ou le 90/10 pressé à froid quand sera dispo), soit  Applaws qui est vraiment un prodiut à tester  :: 

Les compos Applaws (anglais) =) http://applaws.co.uk/dog_dry.php

Il existe aussi désormais les friandises Applaws, dispo sur petmeds.fr, et peut-être sur medicanimal, e-zooo.com, et zooplus.

http://www.petmeds.fr/p-10510-applaw...-20-x-30g.aspx  (erreur c'est 6,79 et 6,49 et pas 67,9 et 64,9)

et http://www.petmeds.fr/p-10511-applaw...-20-x-20g.aspx


Coline 12 : faut tester et voir, mais si 65 kgs environ 650 à 750 grs/jour
Et oui les croquettes Farrado peuvent convenir sans problèmes à un adulte, mais tu peux aussi très bien choisir quelque chose d'encore plus riche (voir moins cher aussi)  :: 

Muzarègne : tu nous diras si Gosbi à amélioré les choses, surtout que t'as déparasité donc à piori si problème ça peut être que la bouffe (ou environnemental au pire mais c'est déjà plus rare)

----------


## Coline 12

Merci YenZ,  quand tu m'écris "meilleurs croquettes plus riche et peut-être moins chers" que Farrado pour chien adulte , et bien j'aimerais bien que tu me dises lesquels  ::  çà m'arrangerais bien , même beaucoup , car c'est bien compliqué tout çà, enfin, pour moi !...merci encore .

----------


## rafaela13

Allez, tu m'as convaincu, je me lance dans Applaws !  ::  je vais tester sur mes jeunes et le FA (qui sera un bon exemple de chien à retaper vu qu'il va être mince, poils dégueu etc)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viendrai vous faire des petits bilans bien-sûr  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Et merde pour les soucis avec natyka... Le gérant répond quoi à ça ? Parce que ça dépend vraiment de la personne à qui on s'adresse. Quelle prise de tête ces croquettes. Tu crois en trouver des pas trop mal et paf une histoire merdique éclate... Merci de l'info en tous cas yenz. Mais du coup je suis de nouveau perdue. Continuer ou changer...

----------


## Taysa

Pour avoir donner applaws pendant tres longtemps et l'avoir revendu, c'est une excellente marque mais encore plus de chiens qui ne le toleraient qu'avec orijen !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils ont du modifier les compos et ont crees les nouvelles gammes.

----------


## gipsie

Je cherche des croquettes pas trop grosse et assez apettente. Ce n'est pas pour les repas mais pour donner en récompense pour faire travailler une chienne x beagle à l'adoption très très peureuse, j'utilisai des saucisse mais bon vu les quantité que ca finit par faire tous les jours ca n'est vraiment pas top. Je vais préparer du foie séché, mais pareil ca part vite et ca prend du temps a préparer, du coup ca m'arrangerait de trouver des croquettes pour remplacer, mais il faut que ca soit vraiment interessant pour arriver a ce qu'elle vienne. J'avais penser au platinium mais ca fait des gros paquet.

----------


## confetti

J'ai ma petite Dulcinée (Dudule) qui a un taux d'urée un peu élevé avec une créat normale, je lui donne le matin des croquettes gosbi exclusive agneau , quelqu'un peut-il me dire si c'est bon et s'il n'y a pas trop de phosphore dedans ?

----------


## YenZ

> Merci YenZ,  quand tu m'écris "meilleurs  croquettes plus riche et peut-être moins chers" que Farrado pour chien  adulte , et bien j'aimerais bien que tu me dises lesquels  çà m'arrangerais bien , même beaucoup , car c'est bien compliqué tout çà, enfin, pour moi !...merci encore .


Bah  justement je ne t'avais pas parlé d'Applaws car c'était très cher et  très difficilement trouvable, mais vu que c'est désormais nouvellement  dispo sur zooplus (anglais au moins cher), pour environ le même prix (tu  payes Farrado entre 4 et 4,3€/kg si tu prends 1 ou 5 sacs chez  dogpowstore), Applaws serait très très bien car excellent rapport Ca/P  et très peu de glucides, la gamme adulte large breed serait très bien  pour le même prix, à voir ici

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/d...og_food/343988

Par contre il n'y a plus de 2 kgs pour tester, sauf si tu prends ici 

http://www.petmeds.fr/p-10507-applaw...rge-breed.aspx




> Allez, tu m'as convaincu, je me lance dans Applaws !  je vais tester sur mes jeunes et le FA (qui sera un bon exemple de chien à retaper vu qu'il va être mince, poils dégueu etc)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je viendrai vous faire des petits bilans bien-sûr


Super  tu nous diras ce que tu en penses, perso je crois que je vais me lancer  et faire tester à mes toons aussi, vu qu'ils vont être en rade au  moment où je serai en vacances alors je préfère acheter maintenant et  leur faire tester pour voir si ils supportent bien  :: 




> Et merde pour les soucis avec natyka... Le gérant  répond quoi à ça ? Parce que ça dépend vraiment de la personne à qui on  s'adresse. Quelle prise de tête ces croquettes. Tu crois en trouver des  pas trop mal et paf une histoire merdique éclate... Merci de l'info en  tous cas yenz. Mais du coup je suis de nouveau perdue. Continuer ou  changer...


Bah si tu as lu le topic à priori le gérant il s'en tamponne pas mal alors que c'est une palette de commandé !!
Moi  ce qui me chiffonne un peu c'est que tu avais demandé des infos et que  les mecs ne savaient même pas le taux de magnésium dans leurs croquettes  ?? wtf ??
J'ai du mal à me faire une idée sur le sérieux de la  société, j'avais eu le gérant au tel qui semblait assez sérieux et open à  discuter, mais quand je vois qu'ils ne veut pas rembourser une palette  entière pourtant à priori jugée comme impropre à la consommation ça laisse à désirer sur le principe...
En même temps impossible de savoir le vrai fond de l'histoire, est-ce un mec mécontent qui se venge ?
Un  concurrent qui irait jusqu'à mettre des "trucs" sur la croquette (les  croquettes un peu blanches, moisi ou farine ?) et qui irait se plaindre  même si ça semble peu probable ?
Peut-être seulement un pas de chance  avec un lot pourri, parait que l'aspect et l'odeur ont changé, bref ça  vire un peu à la parano, à ta place je garderais Natyka, et si vraiment  tu vois des changements sur les croquettes et sur les chiens alors oui  faudra peut-être penser à autre chose.




> Je cherche des croquettes pas trop grosse et assez  apettente. Ce n'est pas pour les repas mais pour donner en récompense  pour faire travailler une chienne x beagle à l'adoption très très  peureuse, j'utilisai des saucisse mais bon vu les quantité que ca finit  par faire tous les jours ca n'est vraiment pas top. Je vais préparer du  foie séché, mais pareil ca part vite et ca prend du temps a préparer, du  coup ca m'arrangerait de trouver des croquettes pour remplacer, mais il  faut que ca soit vraiment interessant pour arriver a ce qu'elle vienne.  J'avais penser au platinium mais ca fait des gros paquet.


Platinum  ya des paquets de 1,5 kgs donc parfait, sinon tu as les friandises  Platinum qui sont excellents et pas trop chères, ou alors à peu près la  même chose chez Gosbi avec les Gosbits qui sont encore moins cher, plus  d'infos pour les trouver page 198 premier post.




> J'ai ma petite Dulcinée (Dudule) qui a un taux  d'urée un peu élevé avec une créat normale, je lui donne le matin des  croquettes gosbi exclusive agneau , quelqu'un peut-il me dire si c'est  bon et s'il n'y a pas trop de phosphore dedans ?


1,2 de P  c'est moyen, généralement ça tourne environ à 1 ou 1,1, 1,2 c'est un  poil haut mais ça pourrait l'être plus encore, je suis pas véto pour  savoir si ça peut lui convenir, je ne sais pas si ta chienne est  insuffisante rénale ou pas, mais si c'est égal aux précédentes analyses  pas de raisons de s'alarmer, le mieux serait encore que tu poses la  question à ton véto qui lui ou elle connait ta chienne !

----------


## confetti

ok merci Yenz , est- ce qu'il y a une bonne croquette  avec un taux plus bas , en attendant de revoir  ma véto (je la revoie le11) je suis prête à changer de croquettes !Le soir je lui donne escaloppe de poulet avec du riz et haricots verts , carottes , la véto m'a dit de ne pas lui donner de viandes rouges ni de fromage !

C'est la première prise de sang que je lui fais ( elle a 5 ans et je ne l'ai adoptée il y a peu ) alors je ne sais pas si elle était bien avant !

----------


## YenZ

Mise à jour de la liste page 198 des croquettes avec ou sans céréales de qualité (sauf les sans céréales en bas de liste)


*La liste des croquettes sans céréales : (ne se valent pas toutes)*





> - Orijen (toutes les gammes)
> sur dewandas, lacompagniedescroquettes, miscota, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr, be, de, es, it, co.uk, com.. ), animiam, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, wanimo...
> 
> - Orijen pressé à froid (formule 90/10)
> pas encore dispo pour le moment en Europe, pour bientôt...
> 
> - Acana (les 4 gammes sans céréales, Wild Prairie, Pacifica, Grasslands et Ranchlands , (10 autres gammes avec un peu de céréales)
> sur dewandas, zooplus (.es au moins cher, sinon .fr, .be, .de, .it etc.. voir pour orijen), lamiamcroq, miscota, lacompagniedescroquettes, pets-animalia, animiam, nourrircommelanature, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, ideal-croquettes, wanimo...
> 
> ...



*La liste des croquettes AVEC céréales (une ou plus) : (ne se valent pas toutes)*




> - Acana (les 12 gammes restantes)
> sur lamiamcroq, pets-animalia, nourricommelanature, zooplus (.fr, be... mais il n'y en a que 2 ou 3 sur les 10), wanimo, ecolovie87...
> 
> -Artemis
> sur croqadom
> 
> - Gosbi
> sur nourricommelanature, lacompagniedescroquettes...
> 
> ...



*Humide ! (pâtée)*




> - Platinum
> sur platinum-france
> 
> - Bozita
> sur zooplus entre autres
> 
> - Dog Lover's Gold (CAN' DLG, 2 gammes possibles)
> sur dcs78.fr
> 
> ...



*L'huile de saumon :*





> - huile de saumon sauvage Nutrivet (chiens et chats)
> sur zooplus, le site de Nutrivet...
> 
> - huile de saumon sauvage Grizzly
> sur le site de grizzly, wanimo, dognet,
> 
> - huile de saumon sauvage
> nourrircommelanature, lacompagniedescroquettes
> 
> ...



*Les friandises de qualité !*





> - Platinum, 3 gouts et 2 variétés, fits sticks et click bits, dispo sur platinum-france !
> 
> - Gosbi (1 variété et 2 gouts), à peu près identiques aux platinum, sur nourricommalanture, lacompagniedescroquettes, legosbishow.jimdo.com/gosbi/friandises/...
> 
> - Chick'nsnack sur lamiamcroq
> 
> - Canyon creek sur nourricommelanature et lacompagniedescroquettes
> 
> - LANDFLEISCH VERTRIEBS GBMH sur nourricommelanature
> ...



Dans toute cette longue liste certains produits sont meilleurs que d'autres, on peut citer en vrac en sans céréales, ceux qui semblent les meilleurs (tête de liste, ce n'est pas dans l'ordre) :

Orijen, Acana, Taste of the Wild (attention aux minéraux pour les grandes races des gammes adultes weetlands, prairie et pacific stream), Nutrivet Instinct, Applaws, Purizon, Cotecnica, Farrado... surement les meilleurs produits en terme de compo actuellement disponibles.

Sachez quand même que des produits comme Orijen/Acana, TOTW viennent des USA/Canada et sont très souvent en rupture, il y a de vraies difficultés d'approvisionnement et si cela vous saoule de jongler entre les sites à cause des ruptures (même si moins fréquentes), partez plutôt sur d'autres marques comme Cotecnica, Purizon, Farrado, Dog Lover's Gold passion poulet (voir saumon) ou Applaws.

Les autres marques ou gammes sans céréales sont loin de se valoir, certaines sont intéressantes, d'autres produits sont plutôt mauvais, comme Luposan, Happy dog, Mera dog, Olympian, Exclusion... (fin de liste), et ceux entre les 2 sont pas mal selon les gammes.

Dans la liste des croquettes avec céréales idem, certaines sont bien mieux que d'autres, en vrac de préférence :

Gosbi, Platinum, Acana, Artemis, Dog Lover's Gold, Josera (poulet/riz), Profine (pour les petis budgets), First choice, Go natural...

D'autres sont un peu moins bien, ou plus difficiles à trouver, bref ça vous donne déjà un large choix, sachant que la meilleure croquette n'existe pas, il existe de bonnes et de mauvaises compos, et surtout une croquette qui correspondera le mieux possible à VOTRE chien, chacun est unique et aura une croquette qui lui ira mieux qu'une autre.

Pour les chiots de grande et très grande race uniquement, il est très important de choisir un aliment n'ayant pas trop de minéraux (surtout le calcium), avec un rapport Ca/P correct, et qui ne le fasse pas pousser trop vite, si vous n'êtes pas sur de vous, demandez conseil sur ce topic avant de risquer faire une bêtise.

Concernant les friandises elles sont toutes excellentes et très appétentes, les gosbi étant les moins chères, les platinum un peu plus chères et équivalentes (mais plus pratique avec les click bits).

N'hésitez pas à diffuser cette liste au plus grande nombre il n'y a pas de "© YenZ 2013", choisir une bonne alimentation pour son animal est primordial tout au cours de sa vie, d'autant plus que contrairement à nous ils ne varient pas leur alimentation ce qui est d'autant plus important de faire un bon choix.

Et pour finir je vous renvoie vers le topic "comment choisir un aliment" créé par MuzaRègne, ceux qui se posent la question du choix de l'alimentation pour la première fois seront bien éclairés.

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

éventuellement en complément

bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien (récapitulatif)

PS : n'hésitez pas à proposer et à compléter cette liste avec des marques de qualité qui manqueraient ici, cette liste n'est bien sur pas exhaustive, il existe tellement de marques qu'il est très difficile de faire un tri, alors n'hésitez pas à compléter si vous connaissez de bons produits qui manquent !

PS2 : les ruptures d'Orijen/Acana/TOTW semblent se calmer, le nouvel Orijen (sans pdt) et Applaws sont à tester d'urgence  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

confetti : oui il doit y en avoir mais je n'ai pas taux les taux en tête, cotecnica c'est à peine 1 de P, sinon Nöw je crois qui est peu minéralisé mais qui coute ultra cher... aide toi de la liste tu trouveras forcément quelque chose  ::

----------


## confetti

Les josera sont bien en dessous de 1 , mais je ne suis pas fan de la compo , sinon je pensais à platinum !

----------


## zudt

Bonjour,
Je suis novice en croquettes. Qu'est ce que vous pensez des croquettes de la marques Eukanuba svp? Elles sont bien ou vaut mieux éviter?

----------


## Tisouen

> Bah si tu as lu le topic à priori le gérant il s'en tamponne pas mal alors que c'est une palette de commandé !!
> Moi  ce qui me chiffonne un peu c'est que tu avais demandé des infos et que  les mecs ne savaient même pas le taux de magnésium dans leurs croquettes  ?? wtf ??
> J'ai du mal à me faire une idée sur le sérieux de la  société, j'avais eu le gérant au tel qui semblait assez sérieux et open à  discuter, mais quand je vois qu'ils ne veut pas rembourser une palette  entière pourtant à priori jugée comme impropre à la consommation ça laisse à désirer sur le principe...
> En même temps impossible de savoir le vrai fond de l'histoire, est-ce un mec mécontent qui se venge ?
> Un  concurrent qui irait jusqu'à mettre des "trucs" sur la croquette (les  croquettes un peu blanches, moisi ou farine ?) et qui irait se plaindre  même si ça semble peu probable ?
> Peut-être seulement un pas de chance  avec un lot pourri, parait que l'aspect et l'odeur ont changé, bref ça  vire un peu à la parano, à ta place je garderais Natyka, et si vraiment  tu vois des changements sur les croquettes et sur les chiens alors oui  faudra peut-être penser à autre chose.


Le soucis c'est que je ne sais jamais vraiment à qui j'ai à faire. Les seules réponses correctes que j'ai reçue ce sont celles du co-fondateur de Natyka (Olivier Schimpf). C'est lui qui devait se renseigner pour le magnésium. 
Quand je tel je tombe sur le répondeur ou le répondeur est souvent saturé. Quand je laisse un message on ne me recontacte pas et ça, ça me dérange. Du coup j'ai lâché l'affaire pour les appels. Par mail on ne me répond pas. En passant par le FB de natyka on me répond à côté de la plaque (genre de lire l'étiquette pour trouver le magnesium LOL) et on me dit de contacter mon revendeur (???? c'est moi qui achète direct du site avec mon compte pro) pour des soucis de friandises qui arrivaient à péremption 1 semaine après que j'ai reçu le colis (je voulais juste leur signaler, pas me faire rembourser ou obtenir un avoir ou autre). 
MAIS les croquettes sont vraiment bien donc ça me saoul de changer. C'est un bon rapport qualité prix, plus humide donc top pour ma chienne et pour mon vieux chien et une compo pas mal. 
Donc oui je reste la dessus pour le moment mais y a des soucis de communication qui mettent en danger la marque je trouve... 
Après concernant le soucis décrit sur le forum c'est pas de chance mais je pense que ça peut arriver et c'est le seul fait de ce genre que j'ai entendu pour le moment et comme tu dis on ne sait pas grand chose de l'histoire, comment la personne à entreposer sa palette et ou ? est ce que les sacs étaient intactes ou déchirés. Est ce que toute la palette était vraiment dans le même état, etc...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour,
> Je suis novice en croquettes. Qu'est ce que vous pensez des croquettes de la marques Eukanuba svp? Elles sont bien ou vaut mieux éviter?


c'est naze
regarde la réponse de yenz juste au dessus il a actualisé avec les marques de qualité, ainsi que comment choisir

----------


## zudt

Je vais regarder merci

----------


## YenZ

> Les josera sont bien en dessous de 1 , mais je ne suis pas fan de la compo , sinon je pensais à platinum !


Platinum c'est bien plus de mémoire, surtout que c'est sur 18% d'humidité et pas 8 ou 10.
Josera pourquoi pas en attendant, ou autre, là comme ça je vois pas, peut-être arden grange ?




> Le soucis c'est que je ne sais jamais vraiment à qui j'ai à faire. Les seules réponses correctes que j'ai reçue ce sont celles du co-fondateur de Natyka (Olivier Schimpf). C'est lui qui devait se renseigner pour le magnésium. 
> Quand je tel je tombe sur le répondeur ou le répondeur est souvent saturé. Quand je laisse un message on ne me recontacte pas et ça, ça me dérange. Du coup j'ai lâché l'affaire pour les appels. Par mail on ne me répond pas. En passant par le FB de natyka on me répond à côté de la plaque (genre de lire l'étiquette pour trouver le magnesium LOL) et on me dit de contacter mon revendeur (???? c'est moi qui achète direct du site avec mon compte pro) pour des soucis de friandises qui arrivaient à péremption 1 semaine après que j'ai reçu le colis (je voulais juste leur signaler, pas me faire rembourser ou obtenir un avoir ou autre). 
> MAIS les croquettes sont vraiment bien donc ça me saoul de changer. C'est un bon rapport qualité prix, plus humide donc top pour ma chienne et pour mon vieux chien et une compo pas mal. 
> Donc oui je reste la dessus pour le moment mais y a des soucis de communication qui mettent en danger la marque je trouve... 
> Après concernant le soucis décrit sur le forum c'est pas de chance mais je pense que ça peut arriver et c'est le seul fait de ce genre que j'ai entendu pour le moment et comme tu dis on ne sait pas grand chose de l'histoire, comment la personne à entreposer sa palette et ou ? est ce que les sacs étaient intactes ou déchirés. Est ce que toute la palette était vraiment dans le même état, etc...


Entièrement d'accord, mais je trouve que le coup de ne répondre ni au tel, ni par mail, complètement à la rue sur FB, demander de contacter le revendeur quand ce sont eux en direct, sans parler des friandises à péremption, c'est vraiment mauvais en terme d'image et de confiance pour la marque.
Bref autant rester dessus vu que ça convient en compo, prix et résultats, puis tu verras bien en cas de soucis, mais ça devient de plus en plus prise de tête de trouver un produit fiable et toujours dispo sans augmentation de prix tous les ans.

----------


## Poupoune 73

gypsie: en friandises moi j'utilise des quarts de rondelles de knackis pour Diana, ça dure trèèèèès longtemps
sinon gosbits c'est très appétent

----------


## gipsie

Je donne des knackis pour le moment et ca marche très bien mais j'avais peur que ca ne soit pas terrible comme je dois lui faire faire des exercices tous les jours, si possible plusieurs fois. La elle mange a peu près 3ou4 knackis par jour. J'ai essaye le foie séché aujourd'hui et ca n'a pas eu beaucoup de succès, pourtant mes chiennes en raffolent elles.

----------


## jenny02

Je pense commander des Natyka debut de semaine pro, y a un système de parrainage?

----------


## YenZ

C'est indiqué juste avant.

----------


## paphio

Bonjour

quelle marque choisir pour un chiot chihuhua sans cereales

Bonjour mon chiot chihuaha a 5 mois et j ai du mal a trouver de bonnes croquettes sans cereales adaptee a sa taille et a son jeune agePouvez vous m eclairer car ce que je vois est souvent cest reserve pour les grandes racesJ exclue rcanin proplan et hills tres cheres et dont la composition ne me plait pasMerci a vous

----------


## lealouboy

Oh non chéri, tu me casses le mythe des Natyka là  ::  

Je pense que je vais continuer à mélanger avec des Gosbi alors, puisque la seule chose que je leur "reproche", c'est de constiper légèrement mes loulous... 
Sinon, ils supportent tous les Natyka et Djobi a arrêté de chipoter  :Smile: 


Bon maintenant, tout est clair les filles ???? YenZ a confirmé ma priorité  ::  Il est à mwa  ::  

 ::

----------


## pomku

> Bon maintenant, tout est clair les filles ???? YenZ a confirmé ma priorité  Il est à mwa


Bon ben déjà que Pillow est fiancé à Djobi, toi tu vas être ma belle-fille alors ! Pauvre toi ! ::

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour
> 
> quelle marque choisir pour un chiot chihuhua sans cereales
> 
> Bonjour mon chiot chihuahua a 5 mois et j ai du mal a trouver de bonnes croquettes sans cereales adaptee a sa taille et a son jeune agePouvez vous m eclairer car ce que je vois est souvent cest reserve pour les grandes racesJ exclue rcanin proplan et hills tres cheres et dont la composition ne me plait pasMerci a vous


Pour un chiot chihuahua c'est un peu compliqué, en terme de taille soit gosbi mini agneau ou poulet mais plus adapté à un adulte qu'un chiot, soit éventuellement Cotecnica puppy (peut convenir dans ton cas), Acana/orijen/TOTW pour de petites croquettes, ou éventuellement farrado mais faudrait demander à la personne qui les utilise ici de te poster une photo car je ne connais pas leur taille.
Tu peux aussi tester Natyka chiots ou Platinum chiots, c'est petit et semi-humide donc beaucoup plus facile à croquer !




> Oh non chéri, tu me casses le mythe des Natyka là  
> 
> Je pense que je vais continuer à mélanger avec des Gosbi alors, puisque la seule chose que je leur "reproche", c'est de constiper légèrement mes loulous... 
> Sinon, ils supportent tous les Natyka et Djobi a arrêté de chipoter 
> 
> Bon maintenant, tout est clair les filles ???? YenZ a confirmé ma priorité  Il est à mwa


Je ne casse aucun mythe, c'est un peu comme pour les centimètres en trop, j'informe !  :: 
Ah oui je suis à toi mais va falloir le prouver aux filles une fois à Paris, c'est pas tout de mettre des options faut passer à la casse.. euh à la caisse ensuite !  ::   ::   :: 




> Bon ben déjà que Pillow est fiancé à Djobi, toi tu vas être ma belle-fille alors ! Pauvre toi !


Quoi ???!!! wtf ?? Je croyais que Pillow et/ou Krakou étai(en)t fiancé(s) à Faya, il(s) donne(nt) dans la polygamie maintenant ?  ::   ::

----------


## pomku

Pillow est fiancé à Djobi depuis longtemps ! (T'avais qu'à suivre aussi, toi, le jeune !  :: )
Quant à Krakou, il est gay, donc Faya heu comment te dire.  ::  En revanche, Dixie  :: 
En prime, vu que Faya  semble avoir au moins autant un caractère de cochon (oï me !) que Krakou, ça risquerait d'être explosif. ::

----------


## YenZ

Pfff si je ne suis même plus convié aux fiançailles de mes neveux/nièces tu m'étonnes que je sois pas au courant... shame on u !  :: 
Je savais pas que Krakou était gay, tu aurais pu me dire depuis le temps, Dixy (dont tu as lamentablement écorché le doux nom car ce n'est pas une "meuf", autant te dire qu'il fait la tronche...) est bi, on pourrait donc former un nouveau couple bientôt !  :: 
Ouais faya est moins aussi lunatique et sauvage que Krakou, à eux 2 ça pourrait donner du sexe torride... et quelques étincelles  !!!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Complément d'infos sur Nutrivet : j'en parlais ce matin avec des élèves, une d'entre elle m'a dit que son maître de stage et son véto avaient fait faire des analyse, et qu'ils avaient constaté un problème de cuisson : certains sacs beaucoup trop cuits, d'autres normaux, etc, d'où l'aspect différent selon les sacs, et les problèmes de digestion / assimilation (sur des sacs cramés, ou pas assez cuits pour la digestion de l'amidon).
A prendre au conditionnel, je n'ai pas parlé avec l'éleveur directement, ça se trouve l'élève se plante et c'était une autre marque ... je demanderai des précisions.

----------


## confetti

Quelqu'un utilise les croquettes belcando , je ne les ai pas trouvé dans la liste ?

----------


## lealouboy

Bon le mélange Gosbi + Natyka donne un résultat parfait niveau intestinal  :: 

Coyot est moins constipé et Daïs mange moins d'herbe  ::  
Le mélange Nutrivet + Natyka réussit bien à Djobi et elle passera complétement aux Natyka dès la fin des nutrivet  :Smile:  

Je conserverai aussi les Gosbi, au cas où Natyka m'enverrait des croquettes moisies sans vouloir me rembourser....

----------


## Kybou!

> Complément d'infos sur Nutrivet : j'en parlais ce matin avec des élèves, une d'entre elle m'a dit que son maître de stage et son véto avaient fait faire des analyse, et qu'ils avaient constaté un problème de cuisson : certains sacs beaucoup trop cuits, d'autres normaux, etc, d'où l'aspect différent selon les sacs, et les problèmes de digestion / assimilation (sur des sacs cramés, ou pas assez cuits pour la digestion de l'amidon).
> A prendre au conditionnel, je n'ai pas parlé avec l'éleveur directement, ça se trouve l'élève se plante et c'était une autre marque ... je demanderai des précisions.


Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport mais ici, le dernier sac de "Dietetic and Care" est allé à la poubelle ... Les derniers temps, c'était devenu la folie ici ... Heureusement que je ne fume pas parce que la baraque aurait sauté !!! C'était irrespirable ! Pour le dernier sac, les croquettes étaient toutes de formes/couleurs différentes et l'odeur était également différente ...

C'est dommage parce qu'au niveau des selles, c'était top mais alors les ballonnements  ::  ... Bref, je n'avais plus du tout confiance ...

Ici, le Natyka passe bien, les chiens font plus de selles qu'avec les Nutrivet mais globalement ça va ! Au moins, je RESPIRE et ils les adorent ! 

J'ai commandé un sac d'Orijen (la nouvelle compo des 80/20) pour tester parce que bon, je suis peut-être devenue parano mais Natyka, pour avoir des réponses, t'as le temps de claquer et même de devenir poussière et ça, ça m'agace (question de confiance, sérieux toussa toussa) ! Orijen reste la seule marque en laquelle j'ai un *minimum* confiance ... Après, l'ancienne formule était très très mal passée chez moi, une cata donc là, on verra ! Ma fifille est devenue assez sensible en vieillissant (le xBA aussi) donc bon, je n'ai pas non plus envie de tenter x marques de croquettes (parce que la dernière fois, ça s'est quand même terminé chez le véto) ... Donc là, si Orijen ne passe pas, je resterai aux Natyka et basta !  :: 

Bref, ce passage aux croquettes a renforcé mes convictions en ce qui concerne le BARF (je sais, OSEF) et j'ai hâte d'y repasser mes chiens (mais bon, vu les frais que j'ai en ce moment avec mes loups, le nouveau congélo attendra) mais là au moins, je sais ce qu'ils ont dans la gamelle ... Et en prime, c'est bien moins prise de tête ...

Quand on voit déjà ce que mangent les humains, faut pas demander ce qu'on trouve dans les croquettes pour animaux ...  ::

----------


## confetti

" Quand on voit déjà ce que mangent les humains, faut pas demander ce qu'on trouve dans les croquettes pour animaux ... "


 ::

----------


## YenZ

> Quelqu'un utilise les croquettes belcando , je ne les ai pas trouvé dans la liste ?


Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un ait donné d'infos à ce sujet, sauf mimine qui donne l'humide, et pomku aussi je crois.
Je n'ai pas mis belcando dans la liste car très peu riche et donc bcp de glucides, mais vu certaines marques on pourrait quand même l'ajouter même si il y a bien mieux.





> Bon le mélange Gosbi + Natyka donne un résultat parfait niveau intestinal 
> 
> Coyot est moins constipé et Daïs mange moins d'herbe  
> Le mélange Nutrivet + Natyka réussit bien à Djobi et elle passera complétement aux Natyka dès la fin des nutrivet  
> 
> Je conserverai aussi les Gosbi, au cas où Natyka m'enverrait des croquettes moisies sans vouloir me rembourser....


Tant mieux si t'as trouvé le bon compromis, en espérant que ça dure !  :: 
Sinon au fait j'ai eu Kybou la voix de velours en skype cette semaine, si tu savais tout ce qu'elle raconte sur toi cette méchante (blonde powaaaa mais parait que tu es déjà au courant), peut-être qu'on la verra vu qu'elle est régulièrement de passage sur Paris, n'oublie pas le châtiment corporel adapté à cette vilaine fille !  :: 


Bon sinon de mon côté j'ai commandé comme Kybou le nouvel Orijen 80/20 sans pomme de terre en 2,27 kgs sur miscota, mais aussi 2 kgs d'Applaws sur medicanimal, on verra bien ce que ça donne et ce qu'ils supportent le mieux.
Si ça intéresse certains je peux vous parrainer sur miscota, natyka et medicanimal ce qui vous fait gagner 5€ au passage, Orijen est à très bons prix sur miscota et dewandas, Applaws sur zooplus, perso j'ai payé à peine 16€ les 2,27 kgs d'orijen livrés avec les 5€ de parrainage et en payant 5€ de port.

----------


## jenny02

Je viens de commandé les cotecnica adulte 70/30/0

J'étais partie sur les Natyka mais le soucis des croquettes moisies bof koi ça m'a refroidie...

Hâte de les recevoir... Mais plus de 2 heure pour choisir les croquettes quelle poisse, pire que de choisir un appart j'espère que mes chiens vont les apprécier, et bien les supporter... Affaire à suivre...

----------


## lealouboy

> *Sinon au fait j'ai eu Kybou la voix de velours en skype cette semaine, si tu savais tout ce qu'elle raconte sur toi cette méchante (blonde powaaaa mais parait que tu es déjà au courant), peut-être qu'on la verra vu qu'elle est régulièrement de passage sur Paris, n'oublie pas le châtiment corporel adapté à cette vilaine fille ! 
> *


C'est pas vrai, hein dis Kybou  ::  
J'vais plus oser aller à Paris moi  ::  Une blonde bisounours qui vit dans la petite maison dans la prairie avec un siècle de décalage horaire  ::

----------


## confetti

" belcando dans la liste car très peu riche et donc bcp de glucides, "

Ok il me semblait aussi que ce n'était pas terrible , je cherche toujours des croquettes où il n'y a pas trop de phosphore (actuellement je donne gosbi) mais je ne trouve rien qui me satisfait , il y a bien les platinum mais il y a du maïs et le taux est à peine plus bas !
Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pour ceux et celles que ça intéresse, je met un lien décryptant les différentes infos des compos :
http://nourrirsonchien.wifeo.com/dec...on-produit.php

----------


## Kybou!

> *C'est pas vrai, hein dis Kybou*  
> J'vais plus oser aller à Paris moi  Une blonde bisounours qui vit dans la petite maison dans la prairie avec un siècle de décalage horaire


J'oserais pas Poulette, tu le sais bien ...  ::  

En charrette au rond point de l'Etoile, va falloir t'accrocher Poulette, j'espère que t'as une bonne assurance vie (et beaucoup de points sur ton permis) !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *C'est pas vrai, hein dis Kybou*  
> J'vais plus oser aller à Paris moi  Une blonde bisounours qui vit dans la petite maison dans la prairie avec un siècle de décalage horaire


J'oserais pas Poulette, tu le sais bien ...  ::  

En charrette au rond point de l'Etoile, va falloir t'accrocher Poulette, j'espère que t'as une bonne assurance vie (et beaucoup de points sur ton permis) !  ::

----------


## pomku

> Je ne crois pas que quelqu'un ait donné d'infos à ce sujet, sauf mimine qui donne l'humide, et pomku aussi je crois.


Moi, donner du belcando à mes  nains ? T'as craqué ton slip fils En humide mes nains ont du Platinum, la pâtée magique !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas vrai, hein dis Kybou  
> J'vais plus oser aller à Paris moi  Une blonde bisounours qui vit dans la petite maison dans la prairie avec un siècle de décalage horaire


T'inquiète, on te protégera, moi avec ma grande g**ule, et ma femme et sa cultissime poële à châtaignes  ::  ::

----------


## confetti

Elle a quoi de magique la pâtée platinum ???? ::

----------


## pomku

Honnêtement, mes chiens qui sont très difficiles, surtout le petit Krakou, en sont fous ! A peine je reçois les cartons, ils ne les lâchent pas, ils pleurent le soir pour  en avoir… Une petire cuillère de cette pâtée avec leurs croquettes, ils dévorent tout (je l'utilise en complément).
Je ne l'ai pas goûtée (non non ! :: ) mais je trouve que pour une pâtée pour chien, elle sent plutôt "bon". 
Et j'aime le conditionnement en bricks 100 % recyclables, pas de boîtes métal qui donnent un mauvais goût, s'oxydent et ne sont pas recyclables…

----------


## lealouboy

La patée Belcando, j'en ai donné  ::  Mes chiens sont fans :P

----------


## pomku

Oh mais Belcando c'est sûrement bien Lea, j'ai pas dit le contraire Mais c'est pas MAGIQUE ! (les nains prennent même leurs médocs avec Platinum,  c'est dire !  :: ) ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ben surement  :Smile:  Je disais juste que j'avais essayé puisque YenZ se demandait  ::

----------


## YenZ

> " belcando dans la liste car très peu riche et donc bcp de glucides, "
> 
> Ok il me semblait aussi que ce n'était pas terrible , je cherche toujours des croquettes où il n'y a pas trop de phosphore (actuellement je donne gosbi) mais je ne trouve rien qui me satisfait , il y a bien les platinum mais il y a du maïs et le taux est à peine plus bas !
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Tout dépend ce que tu entends par peu ? Si c'est (pas mal) en-dessous de 1 ça va être difficile.
Platinum c'est déjà plus élevé et encore sur 18% d'humidité donc bon, ou peut-être certaines gammes josera mais tu baisses en compo et en prix.
Et pourquoi pas le nouvel orijen senior ?
http://www.orijen.ca/products/dog-fo...od/senior-dog/  (clique sur guaranteed analysis), au final ya pas énormément de minéraux par rapport à tout ce qu'on trouve, mais c'est clair que c'est pas donné (6€/kg par gros sac, sauf sur un site à 4,5 ou 5€/kg selon codes promos ou pas)




> Pour ceux et celles que ça intéresse, je met un lien décryptant les différentes infos des compos :
> http://nourrirsonchien.wifeo.com/dec...on-produit.php


Déjà posté plusieurs fois précédemment mais très bon site et très bien expliqué  :: 




> *J'oserais pas Poulette, tu le sais bien ...*  
> 
> En charrette au rond point de l'Etoile, va falloir t'accrocher Poulette, j'espère que t'as une bonne assurance vie (et beaucoup de points sur ton permis) !


Ah bah non pas du tout !  :: 
Je vois trop bien léa sur sa charrette tractée par son âne sur la place de l'Etoile, ENORME !  ::   ::   :: 




> Moi, donner du belcando à mes  nains ? T'as craqué ton slip fils… En humide mes nains ont du Platinum, la pâtée magique ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> T'inquiète, on te protégera, moi avec ma grande g**ule, et ma femme et sa cultissime poële à châtaignes …


Ah ouais j'ai craqué à priori c'est léa qui en donne, tu avais pas hésité un moment avec belcando ou j'hallucine ?
D'ailleurs faudra que tu me rappelles tes sites magiques en MP avec les réducs qui vont bien, des petites courses à faire avant de partir au soleil  :Smile: 




> La patée Belcando, j'en ai donné  Mes chiens sont fans :P


La question serait plutôt qu'est-ce qu'ils ne mangent pas ??!!!  ::   ::

----------


## confetti

Non c'est clair je ne veux pas prendre les josera !
Platinum affiche un taux de phosphore de 1 % alors que les gosbi affiche 1,2  ; donc je pensais que c'était un petit peu mieux ?! 

On les trouve ou les nouveaux orijen sénior ? Ils affichent un taux de 0,9 / 1,2!

Je suis sidérée , je suis tombé sur ça  : http://www.miscota.fr/chiens/advance/leishmaniasis  , ça n' a rien à voir avec mes recherches actuelles , mais comme j'ai un chien leishmanien ça m'a interpellée (c'est pas un peu exagéré quand même ?)

----------


## YenZ

> Non c'est clair je ne veux pas prendre les josera !
> Platinum affiche un taux de phosphore de 1 % alors que les gosbi affiche 1,2  ; donc je pensais que c'était un petit peu mieux ?! 
> 
> On les trouve ou les nouveaux orijen sénior ? Ils affichent un taux de 0,9 / 1,2!
> 
> Je suis sidérée , je suis tombé sur ça  : http://www.miscota.fr/chiens/advance/leishmaniasis  , ça n' a rien à voir avec mes recherches actuelles , mais comme j'ai un chien leishmanien ça m'a interpellée (c'est pas un peu exagéré quand même ?)


Platinum = 1 de P sur 18% d'humidité = 1,22 sur matière sèche mais maïs
Gosbi = 1,2 de P sur 10% d'humidité = 1,33 sur matière sèche avec que du riz
donc oui c'est un peu mieux mais faut aussi voir le rapport Ca/p et je crois que celui de Gosbi était bien meilleur de mémoire.

Le nouvel Orijen tu peux le commander 

http://www.dewandas.fr/chien/croquet...rijen-senior-1 (code promo de bienvenue et de 10% sur facebook)

ou

http://www.miscota.fr/chiens/orijen/senior

Sinon pour ce que tu as trouvé, exagéré c'est encore faible, je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne compo mais si c'est le cas c'est hallucinant... à se demander si on parle bien d'un carnivore ??




> Riz cassé, Farine de blé, uf déshydraté, maïs, graisses animales  (stabilisées avec de la vitamine E), farine de soja, protéines  hydrolysées de soja, blé, farine de gluten de maïs, protéines animales  hydrolysées , pulpe de betterave, sérum, huile de coco, carbonate de  calcium, protéines plasmatiques , huile de poisson, caséine, farine de  maïs, chlorure de potassium, extrait dacide citrique riche en  bioflavonoïdes .


Si tu veux je te parraine sur miscota, t'y gagneras 5 pour ta commande et moi aussi au passage  ::

----------


## confetti

Mais mais mais .... comment tu fais pour faire tous ces calculs ?????? pourquoi tu me proposes les orijen séniors et non les adultes ? Le fort taux de protéines me fait peur un peu quand même (petit rappel Dudule a un taux d'urée un peu élevé , elle n'a que 5 ans) 

Pour le parrainage sur Miscota , c'est pas possible ,j'ai déjà commandé chez eux !! Merci quand même !

----------


## YenZ

Bah tu voulais une croq avec pas trop de phosphore non ? C'est pour ça les seniors, car les autres gammes sont plus minéralisées, "senior" ou "puppy" ou "light" n'est souvent qu'une appellation marketing, ce qui compte est la compo et l'analyse (et les résultats sur les chiens bien sur), rien d'autre.

Je ne suis pas véto mais selon moi ça ne pose pas de problèmes, si tu as un doute n'hésite pas à en parler à un véto, de préférence spécialisé dans l'alimentation histoire qu'on ne te raconte pas n'importe quoi (la majorité ne connait tellement pas ce genre de produits que d'office ils tiquent sur la compo et parfois sur certains taux)

Pour le calcul on l'avait déjà posté plus haut, tu prends le taux d'humidité, par ex gosbi 10%, tu prends le taux que tu veux connaitre, par ex les protéines, et tu fais

100 - humidité = 100 - 10 = 90
protéines gosbi par ex = 25%
(25/90)*100 = 27,77 sur base sèche, calcul idem pour chaque taux (gras, cendres, fibres...)

----------


## confetti

ok merci pour cet éclairage !
Pour calculer le glucose c'est ça : (100 )- prot-gras-humidité-cendres-fibres......?

Autre question , je ne sais plus comment calculer le rapport ca/p et quel taux est conseillé ? 

héhé encore faut-il trouver un véto spécialisé en alimentation , le mien c'est niet !!

Pardon pour toutes ces questions déjà abordées , mais j'ai la flemme de chercher , après je vais tout bien noter dans mon petit carnet ! MERCI

----------


## YenZ

Oui pour le calcul des glucides (amidon) c'est bien ça !!

Le rapport Ca/P comme son nom l'indique c'est le calcium divisé par le phosphore, idéalement 1,5 max, et 1,2 pour des chiots de grande et très grande race !  :: 
Mais il faut aussi regarder les minéraux et qu'ils ne soient pas excessifs pris les uns indépendamment des autres (calcium, magnésium, phosphore entre autres...), ainsi que le taux de cendres qui doit idéalement ne pas dépasser 8, voir 8,5 à tout casser, moins c'est plutôt mieux.
Tu peux noter tout ça mais sinon tout est indiqué sur la liste page 360, ainsi que les topics qui indiquent comment choisir une alimentation  ::

----------


## pomku

> Ah ouais j'ai craqué à priori c'est léa qui en donne, tu avais pas hésité un moment avec belcando ou j'hallucine ?
> D'ailleurs faudra que tu me rappelles tes sites magiques en MP avec les réducs qui vont bien, des petites courses à faire avant de partir au soleil


J'avais dû te demander ce que tu en pensais C'est possible. 
Tu veux des bons plans pour acheter quoi ? 
Bisous fils

----------


## YenZ

Ouais c'est surement pour ça que j'ai confondu.
Des bons plans pour ce que je t'avais demandé en MP et pour lesquels tu avais de bonnes réducs, je te MP demain ou je t'appelle pour t'expliquer  :: 
Bisous mamie  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ah bah non pas du tout ! 
> Je vois trop bien léa sur sa charrette tractée par son âne sur la place de l'Etoile, ENORME !   
> La question serait plutôt qu'est-ce qu'ils ne mangent pas ??!!!


N'oublie pas "dans ma robe de paysane en toile de jute"  :: 

Certes  ::  Ils bouffent n'importe quoi mes toutous  ::  On ne peut se fier à leur avis...
Par contre, Isaya, la chienne diabétique de ma copine est très difficile et elle s'est jetée aussi sur la patée single proteïne de Belcando  ::

----------


## Lili03

promotion sur les Acana ( et pas que Acana ) chez : http://www.miscota.fr/chiens

Je me suis décidée pour les Applaws ...

----------


## YenZ

Lili03 c'est bien pour ça que j'ai acheté l'orijen en petit format chez eux, mais même sans réducs ils sont très compétitifs  :: 
T'as acheté les Applaws sur zooplus ?
Si tu les essaies rapidement tu nous feras un petit topo stp ?
Pperso j'ai commandé aussi Applaws mais je verrai après Orijen, je serais curieux de savoir si tes toons vont bien le tolérer et aimer.

----------


## confetti

J'ai une question certainement idiote , mais comment des croquettes avec un fort pourcentage de protéines contiennent moins de phosphore (par ex orijen 0,9 ) qu 'une croquette avec moins de protéines ( par ex 1,2 pour les gosbi) ?

----------


## TillidieBT

Salut ici,

j'ai rien lu après mon dernier message sauf les 3 dernières pages;
juste pour dire que j'ai commandé 150kg de Natyka et aucun problème avec les croquettes
la moitié de mes chiens les tolère plutot mal mais ça c'est une autre histoire...

@+

----------


## Lili03

Pris sur zooplus, points à écouler ... 

Kimi ( enfin son estomac )  tolère tout ce que je lui ai présenté jusqu'à présent ...( le seul hic, depuis 3 ans et demi, c'était avec les Acana et les Taste of the wilde, elle avait pris du poids .... avec les Nutrivets  ::  elle avait ( a )  retrouvé son poids de forme . 

Ok pour un  topo des Appaws ...

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai une question certainement idiote , mais  comment des croquettes avec un fort pourcentage de protéines contiennent  moins de phosphore (par ex orijen 0,9 ) qu 'une croquette avec moins de  protéines ( par ex 1,2 pour les gosbi) ?


On en avait  déjà parlé, certaines viandes sont plus ou moins riches en cendres  (minéraux) ce qui explique en partie les taux, mais aussi la plus ou  moins grande présence d'os qui sont plus chargés en minéraux, plus il y a  de viandes riches en minéraux et plus il y a d'os = taux de minéraux  plus élevés.




> Pris sur zooplus, points à écouler ... 
> 
> Kimi ( enfin son estomac )  tolère tout ce que je lui ai présenté  jusqu'à présent ...( le seul hic, depuis 3 ans et demi, c'était avec les  Acana et les Taste of the wilde, elle avait pris du poids .... avec les  Nutrivets  elle avait ( a )  retrouvé son poids de forme . 
> 
> Ok pour un  topo des Appaws ...


Perso je viens de  recevoir ce matin les Applaws (gamme "lite"), elles sont très très  petites, un peu la même forme que des chocapic mais en 3 fois plus  petit, ça pourrait largement convenir à un chihuahua par exemple, si tes  chiens avaient tendance à grossir tu ferais peut-être mieux de partir  sur la gamme "lite" ou "senior" qui sont à 16% de gras, les autres sont  entre 19 et 20%, voir 22% pour le puppy.

Bon point pour Faya qui  avait tendance à rechigner devant pas mal de trucs dernièrement, elle  aime Applaws, et surtout Orijen que je lui ai donné hier, j'ai enfin  retrouvé une chienne qui ne boude pas la gamelle, à voir sur le long  terme et au niveau digestion...

----------


## confetti

" plus il y a de viandes riches en minéraux et plus il y a d'os = taux de minéraux plus élevés. "

Merci Yenz , c'est logique  !

Le monsieur de chez platinum m'a répondu , je lui avais posé la question de savoir si à son avis ses croquettes pouvaient être donné à un chien comme ma Dudule qui avait un taux d'urée un peu élevé et voici sa réponse :

"Bien sûr que vous pouvez proposer de l’ADULTE POULET à vos chiens.
Le fait que nos aliments sont beaucoup moins cuits et travaillés représente un net avantage non seulement pour l’assimilation des nutriments mais également pour l’évacuation des « déchets ». "

Vous en pensez quoi ? Et aussi vous pensez quoi de leur croquettes iberico , je suis étonnée qu'il y ai du porc , il m'a aussi répondu à ce sujet : 

En ce qui concerne l’IBERICO+GREENS, j’aimerai vous dire que l’idée n’était pas de produire une nourriture qui contient de la viande de porc, mais un aliment qui se distingue (comme les autres aliments PLATINUM) par les matières premières utilisées pour produire des croquettes industrielles.
"Par son alimentation saine, la viande du porc Ibérico se différencie fondamentalement de la viande de porc ordinaire.
Et bien sûr qu’avec une viande d’une telle qualité, il va de soi que nous avons conçu un aliement qui répond aussi à la demande croissante d’une nourriture « sans céréales ». Voilà pourquoi nous avons décidé de faire « appel » à la pomme de terre comme fournisseur de glucides - bien qu’aucun de nos aliments ne contient ni du gluten ajouté, ni des céréales qui apportent du gluten ! "

En attendant je n'ai toujours pas fait de choix , je me tâte pour les orijen sénior ..... Mais je vais d'abord en parler au véto ! 

Bon dimanche à tous !

----------


## bouba92

Confetti, c du blabla commercial ! Bien sur chez Platinum ils vont te dire que leurs merveilleuses croquettes conviennent!!

----------


## confetti

Oui c'est sûr que que ce ne sera pas un avis objectif !

----------


## rafaela13

Applaws small & medium et la même chose en version senior en attente de livraison. J'espère que ça va plaire à tout le monde ! J'ai vu ton message YenZ pour la taille pour les light, du coup je me suis laissée tentée par les senior en plus des "normales" pour mes vioques nabots. 
Topos dès que possible  ::

----------


## D-elphine

j' ai les applaws séniors, petites croquettes pas très dure, je n'imagine pas ma grosse dondon manger ça, les acanas me semblent plus dures à macher, je n' ai donc pas passé tout le monde à ça, je vais les alterner avec mes chouchous acanas ! sauf si je vois qu'à ma vieille ça lui convient très bien et dans ce cas elle y restera.

----------


## Lili03

Reçu les Applaws ce jour, croquettes triangulaires légèrement plus petites que les Nutrivets, l'odeur n'est pas désagréable  ... Kimi  n'a pas fait  la dédaigneuse ( m'aurait étonné  ::  ) . Des nouvelles dans quelques jours  pour l'assimilation digestive et dans quelques semaines pour le poids ... ( pas question que je traîne un boulet pour courir ! je plaisante, enfin presque ... )

----------


## jenny02

Pour ma part je viens donner des nouvelles des croquettes cotecnica maxima, mes chiens les assimilent bien, crottes nikel, transition sur moins d'une semaine tout est nikel... Pas de gaz, bonne appétence, Tog les a boudé le premier soir et depuis ça roule...
Et j'adore pas la sensation de gras sur les doigts quand on les prend...

----------


## winterfell

Bonjour aux spécialistes des croquettes!
Je recherche des croquettes à type dit "sensible. Je m'explique :
J'ai 4 chiens, deux vieux de 10 et 11 ans de taille moyenne, un gros rott et un bouvier bernois qui vient d'entrer dans la famille. Dans l'absolu je voudrais donner les mêmes croquettes aux 4, mais rien d'infranchissable.
Mon souci vient de Byron mon rottoto.
En effet je l'ai adopté il y a un an, il avait une méga otite, les yeux qui coulaient et des flatulences de la mort qui tue.
J'étais au orijens seniors et ses problèmes de conjonctivites et d'otites et le reste ne s'arrangeait pas (surtout sur le plan gastrique où c'était une horreur!, je ne plaisante pas, cela a même provoqué une phobie chez Léo mon loup de 10 ans)! 
Nous sommes ensuite passé aux Nutrivet, pareil, puis aux Gosbi avec un mieux au niveau des oreilles et des yeux mais niveau gastrique même si les gaz étaient moindre ils étaient toutefois plus nombreux qu'un chien avec un transit "normal". Là tous sont aux Acana light and Fit, bien supportées sauf par mon gros loup.
Je n'ai fait le rapprochement entre nourriture et les troubles oculaire et otite que récemment.
Byron a été opéré il y a bientôt deux mois d'entropions, dont on nous avait expliqué qu'ils étaient la cause des écoulements. Mais malgré l'opération, la conjonctivite est revenu, ainsi qu'une otite. Je ne parle pas des gaz, qui ont tout explosé grâce aux antibios.
Donc en rapprochant tout ces éléments, Byron serait "sensible" ou allergique. Etant donné qu'il y avait un mieux avec les gosbi à l'agneau, nous penchons donc pour des croquettes à type "sensible". 
Bien sûr pour compliquer la tâche, je ne veux pas de croquettes d'animalerie ou de vétérinaires, j'ai vu les compos et non merci! Et si en plus elles sont compatibles pour les autres et surtout Floyd le bouvier ce serait super. Comme il s'agit d'un grand chien, je crois savoir qu'il faut faire attention au calcium mais à quelle dose?
Alors j'ai noté celles ci (si vous en avez d'autres, je prends aussi!):
acana agneau et pommes
totw pacific stream saumon
totw sierra mountain agneau
Wolfsblut Range Lamb 
Wolfsblut Wild Pacific

----------


## pomku

Si ton bonhomme a mieux "vécu" les Gosbi (Chiken ou lamb ?), tu as deux nouvelles références Gosbi pas mal pour chiens sensibles  : 
*
EXCLUSIVE GOSBI FISH saumon
*https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...152ma27m3.html
*EXCLUSIVE GOSBI PUPPY GIANT AGNEAU ET SAUMON*


Peut s'utiliser à tout âge chez des chiens adultes  qui n'ont pas  besoins d'une source d'énergie lipidique importante afin de prévenir une  surcharge pondérale.
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...155ma27m3.html


 Pour les taux de calcium et les très bons conseils, mieux vaut demander à YenZ !  ::

----------


## rafaela13

> Reçu les Applaws ce jour, croquettes triangulaires légèrement plus petites que les Nutrivets, l'odeur n'est pas désagréable  ... Kimi  n'a pas fait  la dédaigneuse ( m'aurait étonné  ) . Des nouvelles dans quelques jours  pour l'assimilation digestive et dans quelques semaines pour le poids ... ( pas question que je traîne un boulet pour courir ! je plaisante, enfin presque ... )


Mes applaws mini/medium senior sont toutes plates et rondes. Tout le monde a goûté (vieux et jeunes) et tout le monde adore. Mon vieux, en transition, m'a redemandé à manger tellement il s'est régalé  ::  C'est rare car il est très difficile. 

J'attends toujours mes applaws mini/medium "normal" ... Demain j'espère...  :: 

Ca a l'air de pas trop mal commencer pour l'heure  :Smile:

----------


## D-elphine

il est depuis combien de temps aux acanas light le rott ? car ici ça a été très long , j' avais ma chienne justement sensible qui pétait affreux et en patientant, elle ne pète plus et digére tjs aussi bien.
enfin à choisir entre gosbi et acana je laisserai quand même acana aux 3 autres et essayer une autre gamme ou une autre marque pour le rott

j'avais été très satisfaite sur le plan digestion et tolérance par les totw (sauf le bison: dramatique niveau peau sur mes chiens) mais ils avaient pas mal grossi même en diminuant les doses

----------


## winterfell

Merci pour les réponses!
Cela fait 4 mois qu'on est aux acana et vraiment pas d'amélioration du tout. Les light and fit vont très bien aux autres, mais éventuellement, si j'en trouve qui correspondent aux deux, j'aimerai que les deux gros aient les mêmes, sachant que Byron le rot à 6 ans et demi et Floyd le bouvier 2 ans et demi.
Merci Pomku, pour les taux je vais donc attendre l'avis de Sir Yenz, maitre es croquettes.
On fait encore un essai avec une nouvelles marques et si vraiment rien ne marche, on verra pour faire une prise de sang pour regarder les allergènes. Vu le prix de ce test, on se donne encore le droit à un essai!

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour aux spécialistes des croquettes!
> Je recherche des croquettes à type dit "sensible. Je m'explique :
> J'ai 4 chiens, deux vieux de 10 et 11 ans de taille moyenne, un gros rott et un bouvier bernois qui vient d'entrer dans la famille. Dans l'absolu je voudrais donner les mêmes croquettes aux 4, mais rien d'infranchissable.
> Mon souci vient de Byron mon rottoto.
> En effet je l'ai adopté il y a un an, il avait une méga otite, les yeux qui coulaient et des flatulences de la mort qui tue.
> J'étais au orijens seniors et ses problèmes de conjonctivites et d'otites et le reste ne s'arrangeait pas (surtout sur le plan gastrique où c'était une horreur!, je ne plaisante pas, cela a même provoqué une phobie chez Léo mon loup de 10 ans)! 
> Nous sommes ensuite passé aux Nutrivet, pareil, puis aux Gosbi avec un mieux au niveau des oreilles et des yeux mais niveau gastrique même si les gaz étaient moindre ils étaient toutefois plus nombreux qu'un chien avec un transit "normal". Là tous sont aux Acana light and Fit, bien supportées sauf par mon gros loup.
> Je n'ai fait le rapprochement entre nourriture et les troubles oculaire et otite que récemment.
> Byron a été opéré il y a bientôt deux mois d'entropions, dont on nous avait expliqué qu'ils étaient la cause des écoulements. Mais malgré l'opération, la conjonctivite est revenu, ainsi qu'une otite. Je ne parle pas des gaz, qui ont tout explosé grâce aux antibios.
> ...


TOTW PS = 1,9 de Ca et rapport de 1,7 tu peux oublier (et peu protéiné)
TOTW SM = encore 1,6 de Ca et rapport 1,6, toujours peu protéiné
Wolfsblut RL et Wolfsblut WP = à peu près la même chose au niveau des taux ! (voir ici =) http://www.wolfsblutpetfood.nl/gastenboek.html )
Acana agneau pommes = encore pire vu que 2,2 de Ca pour 1,4 de P voir ici =) http://www.acana.com/wp-content/uplo..._May252012.pdf

Pomku t'a très bien aiguillé, la nouvelle gamme Gosbi puppy giant pourrait être très bien, bons taux, moins de glucides que dans les gammes "adultes" (un peu plus de 30% quand même mais c'est déjà pas si mal), et un prix très correct, sachant que ça pourrait convenir aux 2 sur le papier.
Sans savoir à quoi ton chien est allergique, difficile de savoir si le problème est alimentaire ou pas, et si oui à quoi ?? (viande ? céréales ? autre ?)
Si le problème est la viande alors la gamme fish serait très bien, si tu as essayé des gammes sans céréales et que tu avais toujours le problèmes c'est qu'à priori ça ne vient pas de là, bref à part tester des marques ou savoir ce qu'à ton chien...




> Si ton bonhomme a mieux "vécu" les Gosbi (Chiken ou lamb ?), tu as deux nouvelles références Gosbi pas mal pour chiens sensibles : 
> *
> EXCLUSIVE GOSBI FISH saumon
> *https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...152ma27m3.html
> *EXCLUSIVE GOSBI PUPPY GIANT AGNEAU ET SAUMON*
> 
> 
> Peut s'utiliser à tout âge chez des chiens adultes qui n'ont pas besoins d'une source d'énergie lipidique importante afin de prévenir une surcharge pondérale.
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...155ma27m3.html
> ...


Pourquoi me demander quand tu fais très bien le boulot seule ?  ::

----------


## winterfell

ok merci, je vais m'orienter donc plutôt sur une aux poissons vu que j'avais essayé les orijens sans résultats.Il y a donc la gosbi. Y en a t il d'autres que vous me recommandez??

----------


## winterfell

ok merci, je vais m'orienter donc plutôt sur une aux poissons vu que j'avais essayé les orijens sans résultats.Il y a donc la gosbi. Y en a t il d'autres que vous me recommandez??
En fait pour résumé :
sans céréales Orijen et Nutrivet (poulet) : aucun changement
avec céréales et poulet Acana : aucun changement
avec céréales et agneau Gosbi : amélioration incomplète
C'est ce qui me fait pencher sur :
sources de protéines autre que poulet : poissons ou agneau
le moins de céréales possible (rst avec gosbi incomplet).
Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair...

----------


## lealouboy

winterfell : pour ses problèmes intestinaux, avez vous fait une prise de sang pour doser les éosinophiles ?

Mon chien a une MICI (Maladie Intestinale Chronique Inflammatoire) que nous avons détectée grace à la PDS  ::  
Je dois, dans un premier temps, le vermifuger 4 fois par an dont une fois avec du panacur (pendant 3 jours)  ::  

Comme vous, j'ai tatonné pendant un moment pour trouver les bonnes croquettes (Coyot Boy supporte parfaitement Gosbi Agneau et je mélange depuis peu avec Natyka Gold, résultat parfait sur lui)...

Bon courage en tout cas, j'espère que vous trouverez rapidement et que Byron se sentira mieux  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> ok merci, je vais m'orienter donc plutôt sur une aux poissons vu que j'avais essayé les orijens sans résultats.Il y a donc la gosbi. Y en a t il d'autres que vous me recommandez??


Oui il peut y en avoir d'autres mais pour le moment commence par tester Gosbi, en particulier la gamme puppy giant (agneau et poisson, ce qui correspond à ce que tu cherches) qui est assez indiquée dans ton cas, sinon au pire la gamme fish si à tout hasard c'est la viande en général qui posait problème.
Si aucune amélioration alors on verra ce qui peut éventuellement convenir d'autre, de préférence en ayant vu le véto avant pour savoir ce qui cloche, car ça peut tout à fait être allergique, intestinal, ou plus rare, environnemental.




> ok merci, je vais m'orienter donc plutôt sur une aux poissons vu que j'avais essayé les orijens sans résultats.Il y a donc la gosbi. Y en a t il d'autres que vous me recommandez??
> En fait pour résumé :
> sans céréales Orijen et Nutrivet (poulet) : aucun changement
> avec céréales et poulet Acana : aucun changement
> avec céréales et agneau Gosbi : amélioration incomplète
> C'est ce qui me fait pencher sur :
> sources de protéines autre que poulet : poissons ou agneau
> le moins de céréales possible (rst avec gosbi incomplet).
> Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair...


C'est très clair, d'où l'intérêt de tester ce que pomku a déjà posté  :: 

PS : il y a des échantillons à 1/100 grs pour le gosbi fish si tu veux essayer sans te ruiner ou risquer acheter un sac de 15 kgs éventuellement mal supporté  :: 
Pour l'autre gamme (giant puppy, qui semble un peu mieux) par contre pas vu d'échantillons proposés, sauf peut-être en les contactant pour savoir si ils en font quand même, mais peu de chance si c'est pas proposé, ou peut-être pas encore en ligne car assez nouveau.

----------


## winterfell

Lealouboy, non Byron n'a pas eu de prise de sang pour le moment et va sûrement y venir si ce dernier test croquettes n'est pas concluant. Je crois que pour le test allergène le labo demande dans les 120, plus le prix de la consult bien sûr mais on y viendra si il faut!
Merci pour ces infos Yenz. La seule chose qui me freine sur les gosbi giant puppy c'est la présence de de poulet, mais c'est en 4ème position donc ça pourrait peut être aller.
Je me suis "amusée" à faire un tableau des croquettes qui m'intéressent. D'ailleurs c'est vraiment n'importe quoi, pour les compositions et analyse, cela change d'un site à l'autre donc j'ai pris les infos sur les sites des marques, à savoir si c'est bon....
marque
1er
2ème
3ème
4ème
5ème
prot
graisse
Ca/p
commentaire
prix
Dose 20 kg
calories/g

acana pacifica
saumon
farine de saumon
farine de hareng
pdt rouge
petits pois
33
17
1,25
sans viande, sans céréales, chondro+gluco
62,95/13kg
180g
3512

acana light and fit
poulet déshydraté
avoine
poulet désossé
pdt
pois
35
10
1,5
chondro+gluco, light
49/13kg
210g
3100

acana grasslands
agneau
agneau déshydraté
canard
hareng déshydraté
pdt rouge
31
17
1,67
gluco+chondro, sans céréales
65,95/13kg
180g
3529

Orijen 6 fish
saumon frais
hareng frais
farine de saumon
farine de hareng
coregones frais
40
18
1,21
gluco+chondro, sans céréales, sans viande
72,95/13kg
160g
3800

gosbi lamb and rice
agneau déshydraté
riz
poisson de mer déshydraté
pommes déshydratée
huile de saumon
24
16
1,25

59,9/15kg
300g
4150

gosbi fish and rice
saumon
riz
poisson de mer déshydraté
pommes déshydratée
pdt
28
18
1,25
sans viande
62,54/15kg
300g


gosbi giant puppy
agneau déshydraté
riz
saumon déshydraté
graisse de poulet
cretons
34
15
1,35
gluco+chondro
59,9/15kg
230g

----------


## Taysa

Orijen 160gr ?! Mais c'est pour un rott ?

----------


## winterfell

non non! pauv loup avec ça, c'est juste l'apéro! non c'est pour 20 kg, c'est un poids donné fixe que j'ai retrouvé pour toutes les marques, donc pas besoin de calculer, bien que là je suis en train de le faire... pas logique? oui je sais,là j'en suis au prix au kilos et au mois... du temps à perdre, ouaip!

----------


## Taysa

Ah oui parceque pour un rott j'ai pris peur ^^

----------


## winterfell

oui j'imagine!! d'autant que c'est un grand modèle
 là il est vers 49 kg et il faut vraiment qu'il reste dans ces poids là, max 50 kg.

----------


## YenZ

> Lealouboy, non Byron n'a pas eu de prise de sang pour le moment et va sûrement y venir si ce dernier test croquettes n'est pas concluant. Je crois que pour le test allergène le labo demande dans les 120, plus le prix de la consult bien sûr mais on y viendra si il faut!
> Merci pour ces infos Yenz. La seule chose qui me freine sur les gosbi giant puppy c'est la présence de de poulet, mais c'est en 4ème position donc ça pourrait peut être aller.
> Je me suis "amusée" à faire un tableau des croquettes qui m'intéressent. D'ailleurs c'est vraiment n'importe quoi, pour les compositions et analyse, cela change d'un site à l'autre donc j'ai pris les infos sur les sites des marques, à savoir si c'est bon....
> marque
> 1er
> 2ème
> 3ème
> 4ème
> 5ème
> ...


Oui c'est la meilleure chose à faire que de prendre sur le site des marques, en vrac les bonnes compos

Acana =) www.acana.com (anglais)
Orijen =) www.orijen.ca (anglais)
Orijen (ancienne version 80/20 AVEC pomme de terre) =) http://fr.orijen.ca
Gosbi =) http://www.gosbi.com/productes/gamme...bi-fr/?lang=fr
etc...

----------


## Shao

Notre Berger Australien de 4 mois vient de passer aux Cotecnica Grain Free, après le sac de Puppy Proplan de l'éleveuse, et tout se passe bien, très bonne appétence et tolérance, en plus, les croquettes sont suffisamment grosses pour ne pas être aspirées trop vite !

----------


## rafaela13

bon tout premier bilan pour Applaws poul-poul :

"normaux": 
2/3 = Miam miam
le dernier n'aime pas du tout, impossible de le faire manger...  :: 
Transition à la sauvage du genre 50/50 (j'avais presque finit les autres...) et pas de problèmes de transit. Donc super tolérance !

"senior":
2/2 = Miam Miam
Transition plus tranquillou mais pas de problèmes majeurs non plus.

Par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut donner moins que les indications sur le sachet car ils ont tous du mal à finir (ou finissent très lentement ce qui n'es pas le genre de la maison).

Et je suis bien emm*rdée pour celui qui n'aime pas... je sais pas trop quoi donner du coup...  ::

----------


## YenZ

> bon tout premier bilan pour Applaws poul-poul :
> 
> "normaux": 
> 2/3 = Miam miam
> le dernier n'aime pas du tout, impossible de le faire manger... 
> Transition à la sauvage du genre 50/50 (j'avais presque finit les autres...) et pas de problèmes de transit. Donc super tolérance !
> 
> "senior":
> 2/2 = Miam Miam
> ...


Pour les rations je viens de regarder sur mon sac et les recommandations du fabricant me semblent assez correctes, au minimum c'est 1% de poids de forme du chien (là on est entre environ 1 et 1.3% selon le poids du chien d'après le fabricant) , peut-être qu'elles les rassasient tout simplement plus vite !
Pour celui qui n'aime pas c'est pas le choix qui manque, Orijen, Acana, Cotecnica, Purizon, TOTW, Naturea, DLG, Farrado, Natyka, Platinum, Gosbi, etc...

Perso je termine Orijen d'ici demain, ensuite on passe à Applaws, je vous dirai c'est aussi positif ici  ::

----------


## YenZ

Ça dépend de l'animal, si il est fragile ou pas, généralement environ 1 à 2 semaines mais ça peut être un peu plus.

----------


## jenny02

Pour la transition tout dépend de ton loup moi perso les transitions sont sur 4 jours... 
Le 1er 75% des anciennes 25% des nouvelles Je vérifies les crottes si c'est Ok
Le 2nd 50% des anciennes 50% des nouvelles et si tout est nikel
Le 3ème 25% des anciennes 75% des nouvelles et si toujours rien a signaler
Le 4ème jour gamelle avec que les nouvelles croquettes.

Après je connais mes chiens ils ont un super bidon qui réagit bien... Et si ça passe pas je le vois direct...
Certains chiens auront sûrement besoin d'une plus grande transition...

----------


## Massmiette

j'aurai encore besoin d'un ptit conseil pour Bowie, croisé berger/lab d'environ d'1an et quelques mois, trouvé errant très maigre.

Il avait du mal a grossir et il est plutot actif (footing + vélo) et sur vos conseils, je l'ai passé aux Acana (prairie). Seulement, j'arrive vers la fin du paquet et après un mois, ses selles sont très hétérogènes d'un jour sur l'autre (des fois c'est vraiment pas top...). Il a un peu pris de poids mais il reste très très fin (un peu trop). 

Est ce vous pensez que je dois poursuivre avec les acana pour voir si ça s'améliore ? Je voulais prendre une gamme sans céréales, mais peut etre que les acana "agility" sont mieux tolérées ?

Sinon j'ai vu dans la description des Maxima grain free "Des chondroprotecteurs ,  des probiotiques naturels pour faciliter la digestion et obtenir des *selles fermes et moulées* (souvent le point faible des 'sans céréale)", est ce que c'est vraiment le cas ?

Niveau budget, les acana c'est vraiment le max pour moi (j'achète les paquets abimés sur pets animalia).

Merci de votre aide, je galère un peu à trouver la bonne croquette pour mon loulou...

----------


## rafaela13

> Pour les rations je viens de regarder sur mon sac et les recommandations du fabricant me semblent assez correctes, au minimum c'est 1% de poids de forme du chien (là on est entre environ 1 et 1.3% selon le poids du chien d'après le fabricant) , peut-être qu'elles les rassasient tout simplement plus vite !
> Pour celui qui n'aime pas c'est pas le choix qui manque, Orijen, Acana, Cotecnica, Purizon, TOTW, Naturea, DLG, Farrado, Natyka, Platinum, Gosbi, etc...
> 
> Perso je termine Orijen d'ici demain, ensuite on passe à Applaws, je vous dirai c'est aussi positif ici


merci  :Smile:  
ici toujours nickel, effectivement je pense qu'après des années a manger des mauvaises croquettes, les nouvelles les nourrissent bien et les rassasient plus vite!
j'ai trouvé un compromis en attendant mieux pr mon gnogno, je lui donne les applaws senior avec un chouilla d'huile de saumon pour le goût et il mange  :Big Grin: , ça peut le carencer +++? Il a dans les 2ans a peine  :: 


YenZ ça se passe comment pour le moment ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

massmiette, tu as les maxima grainfree à 3,63€/kg sur dewandas. seul bémol: la livraison est assez longuette (compter une bonne semaine)
quelques uns se sont plaints que ça constipait leurs chiens, chez moi elles conviennent aux 3. pour l'instant, sur toutes les marques que j'ai essayées (taste of the wild, orijen adult, purizon, maxima) ce sont les totw agneau qui donnaient les selles les plus sèches,mais tx de prot très bas et bcp de minéraux

----------


## YenZ

> j'aurai encore besoin d'un ptit conseil pour Bowie, croisé berger/lab d'environ d'1an et quelques mois, trouvé errant très maigre.
> 
> Il avait du mal a grossir et il est plutot actif (footing + vélo) et sur vos conseils, je l'ai passé aux Acana (prairie). Seulement, j'arrive vers la fin du paquet et après un mois, ses selles sont très hétérogènes d'un jour sur l'autre (des fois c'est vraiment pas top...). Il a un peu pris de poids mais il reste très très fin (un peu trop). 
> 
> Est ce vous pensez que je dois poursuivre avec les acana pour voir si ça s'améliore ? Je voulais prendre une gamme sans céréales, mais peut etre que les acana "agility" sont mieux tolérées ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai vu dans la description des Maxima grain free "Des chondroprotecteurs ,  des probiotiques naturels pour faciliter la digestion et obtenir des *selles fermes et moulées* (souvent le point faible des 'sans céréale)", est ce que c'est vraiment le cas ?
> 
> Niveau budget, les acana c'est vraiment le max pour moi (j'achète les paquets abimés sur pets animalia).
> ...


+1 avec yéti, oui maxima grain free devrait régler ce problème de selles, et en plus à moindre cout sur dewandas, code promo de 10% sur leur facebook en plus ce qui te ferait les 28 kgs à 85€, soit environ 3€/kg  :: 




> merci  
> ici toujours nickel, effectivement je pense qu'après des années a manger des mauvaises croquettes, les nouvelles les nourrissent bien et les rassasient plus vite!
> j'ai trouvé un compromis en attendant mieux pr mon gnogno, je lui donne les applaws senior avec un chouilla d'huile de saumon pour le goût et il mange , ça peut le carencer +++? Il a dans les 2ans a peine 
> 
> 
> YenZ ça se passe comment pour le moment ?


Non ça ne le carencera pas, l’appellation senior est marketing, c'est seulement un poil moins gras, l'huile de saumon par cure pourquoi pas ça ne lui fera que du bien.

Ici ça se passe bien, j'ai terminé les 2,27 kgs de la nouvelle formule d'Orijen hier (avec succès, quoi que pas mal de selles même si toujours moulées), et je commence Applaws aujourd'hui, je te dirai comment ça se passe mais je n'ai pas trop de doutes, déjà ils adorent, reste à voir si ils supporteront  ::

----------


## rafaela13

Super !!!!!!!! Merci ++++++++++++ !!!! Je ne savais pas  la différence ! Je me doutais que c'était beaucoup du marketing mais maintenant que je sais ça m'aiguille bien! au final c'est un bon compromis dans ce cas !! car les senior sont bien plus petites que les adultes, c'est mieux pour les chiens miniatures (je prends les photos tout à l'heure). 
Perso, je ne pense pas que les adultes conviennent aux chiens riquiquis (type nain).

----------


## gipsie

Le code promo pour les maxima sur facebook vous le trouvez ou svp?

----------


## jenny02

Vu les coms sur facebook sur Dewandas je vais continuer de les commander sur nourrir comme la nature  ::  Quitte a payer un chouillat plus cher et récompenser leur sérieux...

----------


## Taysa

Attender un peu pour le maxima nous allons faire une promo chez LCDC !

----------


## jenny02

Elle sera quand la promo? Je recommande dans 2 semaines...
Les delais de livraison sont rapides?

----------


## YenZ

> Le code promo pour les maxima sur facebook vous le trouvez ou svp?


AMISFACEBOOK2  :: 




> Vu les coms sur facebook sur Dewandas je vais continuer de les commander sur nourrir comme la nature  Quitte a payer un chouillat plus cher et récompenser leur sérieux...


Maxima adulte :
110/28 kgs chez NCLN (déjà remisé), 61/14kgs
85/28kgs chez dewandas (déjà remisé), 51/14kgs (non remisé, à peine 46 une fois remisé)

Maxima puppy :
NCLN :112.58/28 kgs (déjà remisé), 63/14kgs
Dewandas : 105/28 kgs (94.5 une fois remisé), 56/14kgs (50.35 une fois remisé)

Alors certes ils ont une livraison plus longue vu que basé en Espagne (mieux vaut compter large genre 2 semaines pour être sur), et parfois quelques soucis de livraison, mais ça peut aussi valoir le coup car la différence de prix au kilo est énorme.
Puis faut bien voir que seules les personnes qui ont eu des problèmes viennent se plaindre, pas les autres pour qui tout s'est très bien passé  :: 




> Elle sera quand la promo? Je recommande dans 2 semaines...
> Les delais de livraison sont rapides?


A priori déjà en place sinon dans la semaine  :Smile: 
Oui les délais sont assez rapides, généralement 1 à 2/3 jours max !

----------


## Taysa

T'en a pas marre de repondre a la place des autres ? 

Oui jenny la livraison est rapide ! Equivalent a NCLN de toute maniere puisque meme transporteur !

----------


## joloclo

Quelqu'un a déjà commandé sur ZOOFAST ? Merci.

----------


## Fahn

> T'en a pas marre de repondre a la place des autres ? 
> 
> Oui jenny la livraison est rapide ! Equivalent a NCLN de toute maniere puisque meme transporteur !


Euh, doucement Taysa?
Personne n'a l'exclusivité des réponses ici, chacun peut se permettre de répondre aux questions, non?

----------


## YenZ

> T'en a pas marre de repondre a la place des autres ?


C'est à moi que tu parles ?
Si oui, un conseil change de ton avec moi car je ne suis pas ton pote !!




> Quelqu'un a déjà commandé sur ZOOFAST ? Merci.


Non

----------


## joloclo

Yenz non parceque non fiable ou non tout court lol je demande car ça a l'air moins cher qu'ailleurs mais bon suis un peu sceptique,quand c'est moins cher ça me fait peur lol

----------


## YenZ

Je ne connaissais pas du tout ce site donc non tout court  :: 
Tu as trouvé le site de l'année niveau tarifs, je n'ai jamais vu aussi peu cher tous sites confondus !
Merci de l'info, du coup je vais éditer la liste pour ajouter ce site sur les marques comme Orijen, Acana, TOTW, ANF...

A priori le site est fiable si on en croit les retours ici

http://forum.doctissimo.fr/animaux/C...et_35844_1.htm

----------


## joloclo

LOL,c'est pas moi mais une copine sur docti ! les prix st effectivement imbattables,j'aurais economisé  presque 10 E sur le sac d'Acana  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Pour les Maxima, je te conseille également de commander chez Dewandas Jenny, ils sont vraiment sérieux (ma copine y a commandé des Orijen récemment), franchement, c'est là que tu auras le prix le plus bas (et pas qu'un peu !) et ils sont vraiment très sérieux !

----------


## YenZ

Justement Kybou ça tombe bien que tu passes par là, j'ai pensé à toi pour les Orijen en voyant le message de joloclo, du coup avec le site qu'elle vient de mentionner, Orijen est encore moins cher que sur dewandas avec la réduc !  ::

----------


## jenny02

A ces prix la c'est hallucinant... Mais il font pas les cotecnica...

----------


## Kybou!

Ah bah j'allais t'envoyer un mp (mais tu comprendras que ces derniers jours heuuu ...) ! Chez moi, elles ne sont pas du tout supportées par ma vieille (comme pour l'ancienne formule) et mon dysplasique n'en veut pas  ::  ... Je laisse tomber, je les laisse aux Natyka pour l'instant, j'ai pas la tête à tout ça pour le moment ... 

Si je dois changer, je passerai par la suite aux Applaws pour voir ce que ça donne ...

----------


## Kybou!

Bordel, les Acana !!! J'ai jamais vu des prix pareils !!!!!  ::

----------


## YenZ

> A ces prix la c'est hallucinant... Mais il font pas les cotecnica...


C'est le mot ! Pour Cotecnica ce sera dewandas au mieux  :: 




> Ah bah j'allais t'envoyer un mp (mais tu comprendras que ces derniers jours heuuu ...) ! Chez moi, elles ne sont pas du tout supportées par ma vieille (comme pour l'ancienne formule) et mon dysplasique n'en veut pas  ... Je laisse tomber, je les laisse aux Natyka pour l'instant, j'ai pas la tête à tout ça pour le moment ... 
> 
> Si je dois changer, je passerai par la suite aux Applaws pour voir ce que ça donne ...


Je me doute que c'était pas le moment, on aura bien l'occasion d'en rediscuter quand tu auras plus la tête à ça  :: 
Justement j'ai commencé Applaws hier, Orijen a été très bien supporté par mes 2 monstres (quoi que pas mal de selles mais toujours bien moulées), j'ai choisi la gamme "lite" chez Applaws (meilleur rapport ca/P et pas trop de calcium), les croquettes sont minuscules (en senior ou lite), des chocapics divisés en 3, ça fait bcp de volume dans la gamelle, ils adorent, et ça a eu l'air de les caler, mais c'est bien trop tôt pour faire un retour objectif !
Seul bémol pour tes "anciens", chez Applaws toutes les gammes font 1.32 ou 1.33% de phosphore, sauf puppy 1.31 donc un peu élevé quand même.




> Bordel, les Acana !!! J'ai jamais vu des prix pareils !!!!!


idem j'ai fait la même tronche que toi !

----------


## jenny02

Oki je vais voir ça... J'attends ma payes... Du coup pour le même prix sur Zoofast je peux avoir des orijen donc la je sais pas quoi faire...

----------


## joloclo

C'est pour ça que j'avais peur que ce ne soient pas les vraies lol

----------


## jenny02

Et sinon Natyka y a plus de soucis pour l'instant? j'étais parti la dessus avant les cotecnicas mais avec les soucis qu'il y avait j'ai renoncé au dernier moment...

----------


## YenZ

> Oki je vais voir ça... J'attends ma payes... Du  coup pour le même prix sur Zoofast je peux avoir des orijen donc la je  sais pas quoi faire...


Bah tester avec un petit sac et voir ce qui est le mieux aimé/supporté ! (si tu prends orijen assure toi bien d'avoir la nouvelle gamme sans pomme de terre avec les packagings et conditionnements en 2.27/6.8/13kgs, car les 2 sont en vente actuellement vu que c'est en plein changement de gamme)





> C'est pour ça que j'avais peur que ce ne soient pas les vraies lol


lol quand même, on est pas encore à la contrefaçon de croquettes  :: 




> Et sinon Natyka y a plus de soucis pour  l'instant? j'étais parti la dessus avant les cotecnicas mais avec les  soucis qu'il y avait j'ai renoncé au dernier moment...


Bah ya une personne qui avait eu des problèmes (et qui n'avait pas été remboursée), ainsi que la société qui ne répondait pas clairement aux questions, mais c'est une histoire de malchance surement... bref on en sait rien.
A choisir je préfère quand même les cotecnica, que ce soit niveau qualitatif, ou même niveau prix.

----------


## jenny02

Oui je vais calculer tout ça et voir tout ça...  Purée quel casse tête ces croquettes... Pire que choisir un appart...

----------


## Tisouen

Toujours pas de soucis chez moi pour les natyka. J'ai refait une commande et pas de soucis ni de livraison ni de croquettes. Mais j'ai pas encore ouvert tous les sacs donc on sait jamais...

----------


## Kybou!

C'est vrai que mes loups les aiment bien les Natyka et elles sont bien assimilées (mais moi, je vois ça d'un oeil mitigé) ... J'aime bcp les Orijen perso, ça me gonfle que ça ne passe pas avec mes loups ... Mais je dois dire que là, je me laisserais bien tenter par les Acana Prairie (parce que du coup Sam, Applaws, je trouve ça un peu trop élevé en phosphore pour ma fifille) ... 

 Maxima, c'est trop gras pour mes bibendum (il n'y a qu'avec le BARF qu'ils avaient retrouvé la ligne d'ailleurs) ... 

Du coup Sam, Acana, les Prairie ou Light and Fit pour moi ?

----------


## jenny02

Niveau compo c'est quoi le mieu entre Natyka, taste of the wild,cotecnica et origen? J arrive pas a dechiffrer les compos
Je veux juste rester en sans cereales
Jai deux chien sterilises tailled moyenne 25 kg Togo a 6ans Luna 4ans aucun soucis de sante

----------


## D-elphine

> Niveau compo c'est quoi le mieu entre Natyka, taste of the wild,cotecnica et origen? J arrive pas a dechiffrer les compos
> Je veux juste rester en sans cereales


j' avais vu du riz dans les natyka ?

----------


## YenZ

> C'est vrai que mes loups les aiment bien les Natyka et elles sont bien assimilées (mais moi, je vois ça d'un oeil mitigé) ... J'aime bcp les Orijen perso, ça me gonfle que ça ne passe pas avec mes loups ... Mais je dois dire que là, je me laisserais bien tenter par les Acana Prairie (parce que du coup Sam, Applaws, je trouve ça un peu trop élevé en phosphore pour ma fifille) ... 
> 
>  Maxima, c'est trop gras pour mes bibendum (il n'y a qu'avec le BARF qu'ils avaient retrouvé la ligne d'ailleurs) ... 
> 
> Du coup Sam, Acana, les Prairie ou Light and Fit pour moi ?


Euhh... vu les taux de minéraux du light (1.8/1.2) plutôt le prairie (1.2/0.9) sans hésiter (même si 17% de gras au lieu de 10)  :: 
Tu sais où l'acheter maintenant  :: 




> Niveau compo c'est quoi le mieu entre Natyka, taste of the wild,cotecnica et origen? J arrive pas a dechiffrer les compos
> Je veux juste rester en sans cereales
> Jai deux chien sterilises tailled moyenne 25 kg Togo a 6ans Luna 4ans aucun soucis de sante


Orijen et Cotecnica !
Natyka n'est pas sans céréales vu que présence de riz.
Cotecnica sera le moins cher, et lacompagniedescroquettes fait une réduc à environ 100 ou 101€/28 kgs, sachant que c'est livré rapidement et que le gérant est de très bon conseil si tu veux le joindre (fred), en prime il rembourse ou renvoie le produit immédiatement le produit en cas de problèmes ce qui n'arrive normalement pas, fait parfois de petits cadeaux en plus des croquettes, l'avantage est aussi de faire tourner une petite boite sérieuse et française, contrairement à d'autres sites parfois un peu moins chers ! (mais qui sont à l'étranger avec une autre législation sur le TVA etc... d'où l'impossibilité de s'aligner)




> j' avais vu du riz dans les natyka ?


+1 !

----------


## confetti

" Zoofast "    ::

----------


## YenZ

*ATTENTION :* je viens d'avoir une  info, le site ZOOFAST est poursuivi par plusieurs sociétés (zooplus,  championpetfood qui fait Orijen/Acana et autres...) car ils vendent du  produit qu'ils n'ont pas forcément, peuvent augmenter les prix jusqu'à  30% et remplacer le produit commandé par autre chose si pas en stock, et  vendent vos infos ailleurs (bcp de questions sont posées à la fin de la  commande).



Ce site SERAIT (à prendre au conditionnel)  peut-être lié à une activité mafieuse, je vous déconseille FORTEMENT d'y  acheter quoi que ce soit, désolé pour la fausse joie, mais mieux vaut prévenir que guérir...


Ceux et celles qui souhaitent quand même commander chez eux, *vous le ferez à vos risques et périls*, personne ne peut vous assurer que tout se passera bien et/ou que vous serez remboursés en cas de problèmes, faites passer l'info !

----------


## D-elphine

si c'est comme pour les cigarettes achetées à l' étrangers à prix défiants toute concurrence, vous commendez 1fois, vous avez vos produits vous commendez une 2ème fois et vous l' avez dans le baba  :: .
faut quand même pas rêver 10€ de moins sur un sac par rapport à ce qu'on trouve, enfin, c'est peut être vrai, peut être qu'ils sont sérieux mais moi je tenterai pas

on peut avoir la source de cette info ? ou c'est top secret ?

----------


## TillidieBT

> Toujours pas de soucis chez moi pour les natyka. J'ai refait une commande et pas de soucis ni de livraison ni de croquettes. Mais j'ai pas encore ouvert tous les sacs donc on sait jamais...


salut,

tu as vu qu'ils ont viré ton message sur leur page facebook ?

----------


## YenZ

La source on va dire que c'est un revendeur de croquettes bien informé sur la question, un autre revendeur a lui commandé il y a 2 semaines et n'a toujours rien reçu, même l'importateur français est au courant du problème (mais pas que vu que les canadiens les poursuivent aussi !)
C'est pas top secret mais la personne ne préfère pas non plus le crier sur tous les toits, surtout tant que le site n'a pas été fermé pour des faits avérés  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> salut,
> 
> tu as vu qu'ils ont viré ton message sur leur page facebook ?


et elle y disait quoi ?
Z'ont l'air franchement louches chez Natyka...  ::

----------


## jenny02

Bon bah je reste au Cotecnica et puis c'est réglé... De toute façon j'en suis enchanté mes chiens les mangent bien crottes nikel et poils encore plus doux... Je vais testé sur le site que tu m'as dit Yenz si la promo y est encore à ma paye je commanderai 26kg comme ça je serai tranquille 2 mois...

----------


## jenny02

On les trouve ou les codes promo pour LCDC?

----------


## Tisouen

> salut,
> 
> tu as vu qu'ils ont viré ton message sur leur page facebook ?


Ah non j'ai pas vu ça non. Je vais donc voir mais le gars qui gère le facebook a l'air bien naze !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Alors effectivement je vois plus aucun message. Mais je me souviens plus de ce que j'avais marqué en public. Soit je disais que c'était impossible de les joindre, soit je demandais les taux de magnesium, soit les deux.

----------


## confetti

Bon ben ZOOFAST pas  ::  mais plutôt  :: 

Merci de l'avertissement !

----------


## jenny02

En même temps vu les tarifs c'était quasi sûre qu'il y ait anguille sous roche  ::  2/3€ d'écart OK mais la...

----------


## joloclo

Tu vois que j'avais raison d'être méfiante Yenz,vu les prix je n'y croyais pas,les pipettes "advant°° etaient presque cadeau ,la contre façon est partout,médocs,bouffe alors pourquoi pas les croq,en tout cas merci,vais prevenir les doctis(sans citer mes sources lol)

----------


## YenZ

> Bon bah je reste au Cotecnica et puis c'est réglé... De toute façon j'en suis enchanté mes chiens les mangent bien crottes nikel et poils encore plus doux... Je vais testé sur le site que tu m'as dit Yenz si la promo y est encore à ma paye je commanderai 26kg comme ça je serai tranquille 2 mois...
> 
> On les trouve ou les codes promo pour LCDC?


Le mieux reste encore en effet de rester sur maxima, surtout si tes chiens le supportent bien alors aucune raison de changer !!
la promo n'est pas encore en ligne, je viens de contacter le gérant à l'instant, il va les mettre en ligne si possible ce soir (c'est pas un code promo, c'est dans la partie promotions en bas de la page d'accueil), sinon au plus vite dans la semaine, grosso modo ça fera le sac de maxima à environ 50€ ! (X2)
Juste pour info c'est pas 26 kgs les 2 sacs mais 28, si ta paie ne tombe pas d'ici 2 ou 3 semaines la promo devait encore y être  ::  




> Alors effectivement je vois plus aucun message. Mais je me souviens plus de ce que j'avais marqué en public. Soit je disais que c'était impossible de les joindre, soit je demandais les taux de magnesium, soit les deux.


Y'avait aucune raison de supprimer pourtant ? tu disais rien de "compromettant", étonnant comme manière de procéder ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jenny02

Ma paye est dans 15 jours  ::

----------


## YenZ

Je lui pose la question de suite  ::

----------


## jenny02

Merci  ::

----------


## YenZ

Oui ce sera bon, toujours sur le site même plus tard, je file bonne nuit !

----------


## jenny02

Merci beaucoup!!!  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Non rien de compromettant. Je suis passée par MP pour parler des friandises qui arrivaient à péremption une semaine après les avoir reçue. Et j'en avais même pas parlé ici au début. 

Alors du coup la j'hésite à reposer ma question pour le magnesium en marquant que j'aimerai bien que cette fois mon commentaire soit pas effacé mais il le sera surement.

----------


## Kybou!

Donc, Jenny, les Maxima sont à 50,95 euros les 14 kg sur Dewandas pour l'instant et *c'est bien là qu'elles sont les moins chères* !!!!! Ca m'a pris 5 sec ! /de rien

----------


## jenny02

Merci les filles toute façon j'attends ma paye... D'ici 15 jours on verra bien... Et mon paquet est encore au 3/4...

----------


## Taysa

Donc hier j'ai dis parceque sur le coup j'avais legerement les boules mais finalement le resultat est le meme vous pourrez profiter des sacs aux environs de 50€ X 2 donc c'est le principal !

----------


## Massmiette

je viens de commander sur Dewandas : j'ai pris un paquet de maxima pour commencer, et avec la réduc j'en ai eu pour 45.8 euros frais de ports compris pour 14 kilos, c'est vraiment raisonnable !

Merci de vos conseils  ::

----------


## jenny02

> Donc hier j'ai dis parceque sur le coup j'avais legerement les boules mais finalement le resultat est le meme vous pourrez profiter des sacs aux environs de 50€ X 2 donc c'est le principal !


Nikel a ce prix j en prends deux...

----------


## Fahn

*Merci de régler vos différends en MP et d'utiliser un vocabulaire correct quand vous vous adressez à d'autres membres.
Ces histoires n'ont rien à faire sur ce sujet, ce n'est agréable pour personne de lire ces sempiternelles disputes sur un sujet qui traite de l'alimentation.*

----------


## Poska

Pour revenir au sujet, j'ai passé Dana aux Platinum en espérant qu'elle prenne un peu plus de poids qu'avec Nutrivet.
Elle a testé les PP saumon aussi (on m'a envoyé un sac de 15kg pour elle) mais elle ne les a pas du tout supporté malgré la transition, au 1er repas 100% PP gros gros mal de ventre à ne plus pouvoir se lever et grosse diarrhée... du coup je n'ai pas fait de transition pour Platinum et c'est passé nickel.
Pour l'instant tout va bien avec cette marque, à voir si elle fera un peu de gras ou pas (mais vu comme elle bouge tout le temps, je n'y crois pas trop).

----------


## pomku

Poska, normal que Dana ait eu mal au bidou avec PP, car PP, bof bof. Entre une Maserati et une C3, le choix est vite fait !   Bisous à la pestouille !  ::

----------


## Taysa

PP j'avais tester y'a 8ans environ, aucun de mes chiens n'a jamais voulu en manger ! Manque d'appetence ou je sais pas mais j'ai jamais retenter et apres est venu le orijen etc donc le choix etait vite vu

----------


## Poska

J'ai hésité un bon mois avant de lui en donner (on me l'a envoyé sans prévenir, j'ai pas pu refuser) ben j'aurais du m'abstenir, la pauvre a vraiment passé une sale nuit  :: 
Pourtant elle devait manger des croqs pas top dans son ancienne "famille".

----------


## pomku

Mes chiens mangeant du PP et du Royal Caca avant qu'on ne les adopte. Donc au début, on leur donnait "ça". Bon ils digéraient (ils digéreraient des cailloux mes boudins !  :: ) , mais alors, le poil dégueu et les bouses ! Sans parler que c'était gaz à tous les étages !   ::   ::

----------


## rafaela13

J'arrive après la bataille mais merci pour l'info de Zoofast ! C'était, en effet, trop beau pour être vrai ....  :: 

Royal Caca  ::  je ne vais dire que comme ça maitenant  ::

----------


## Titebambi

C'est encore moi  :: 

Cette fois c'est pour moi, j'envisage une adoption et je voudrais anticiper voir le coût des croquettes. 

Je visais dans le prix des Acana par exemple mais j'ai pas fait tout le tour pour voir les équivalents et je voudrais tout de même poser une question, pour savoir le meilleur pour mon surement futur loulou !!

C'est un chien qui a environ 11 ans donc plus tout jeune même s'il a la pêche ! Et il a les dents un peu abîmées (mais pour l'instant ça ne l'empêche pas de bien manger ses croquettes- au refuge ils ont des Dog Chow (+ pâtes ou boites)) je dois faire attention à quoi pour choisir mes croquettes par rapport à son âge ?? 

Et je voulais en savoir plus pour la transition aussi  :Stick Out Tongue:  Merci d'avance  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai oublié c'est un labrador, côté poids il est légèrement arrondi donc pas de croquettes trop riches je suppose  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Pour revenir au sujet, j'ai passé Dana aux Platinum en espérant qu'elle prenne un peu plus de poids qu'avec Nutrivet.
> Elle a testé les PP saumon aussi (on m'a envoyé un sac de 15kg pour elle) mais elle ne les a pas du tout supporté malgré la transition, au 1er repas 100% PP gros gros mal de ventre à ne plus pouvoir se lever et grosse diarrhée... du coup je n'ai pas fait de transition pour Platinum et c'est passé nickel.
> Pour l'instant tout va bien avec cette marque, à voir si elle fera un peu de gras ou pas (mais vu comme elle bouge tout le temps, je n'y crois pas trop).


Platinum c'est variable, chez moi (gamme agneau) ça fait clairement maigrir, chez pomku ça faisait grossir Pillow !
Si ce n'est pas satisfaisant chez toi, ce qui la ferait grossir presque à coup sur ce serait le maxima grain free, enfin t'as bien le temps de voir d'ici la.

Titebambi : look tes MP

----------


## muzellecime

Je viens de recevoir les 2 paquets de Grau/Agneau/chiens que j'avais commandé... mais merdoum, c'est tout écrit en Allemand !!!!

Il me semble avoir lu il y a longtemps que ce sont de bonnes croquettes. Les spécialistes peuvent m'en parler ?

J'ai essayé récemment Nutrivet, respecté transition MAIS l'une de mes 3 chiennes ne les a jamais mangé (parallèlement j'avais gardé un sac de RC Dermaconfort), la 2e s'enfile n'importe quoi donc 0K, et la 3e ayant des soucis de gratouilles... ben ça a recommencé ! 

Alors que ça va avec RC Dermaconfort...

----------


## jenny02

Bilan après 2 semaines de Cotecnica j'ai du desserré le harnais ce matin de Luna... En sachant qu'elle n'a que 210g de croquettes par jour... Elle fait 24kg poid de forme.. Elle qui a tendance a devenir petit boudin... Ca fait chier... Je vais descendre à 200g on verra bien...

----------


## YenZ

210 grs pesés ou gobelet doseur ?
Si pesés bah ya pas grand chose à faire de plus, 200 grs au minimum, et compléter avec des haricots pour augmenter le volume sans la faire grossir, c'est un peu le seul problème des cotecnica, elles ont tendance à faire grossir et parfois crottes (trop) sèches.

----------


## jenny02

Pesées oui ...
On va voir sur un mois et je verrais ce que ça donne... Oui les crottes sont "sèches" mais en toute petite quantité donc j'en déduis que les croquettes sont super bien assimilé...

----------


## YenZ

Exactement ! Un peu trop bien même faut croire...  ::  Mais c'est le cas sur pas mal de chiens...!

----------


## jenny02

Mais par contre poil tout doux et chienne qui a toujours été goinfre qui ne réclame plus a outrance...

----------


## théouf

Bonsoir, désolée je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 370 pages de ce topic, mais est ce que vous connaissez les croquettes Sam's field? Ou les Hans cook? Ou les hays?? J'ai du mal a trouver la compo excact. Vous les trouvez comment? Merci

----------


## Taysa

Toi tu es allez faire un tour chez rapid croq ^^ 
sam field pour le prix je les trouve correct, hays c'est du bas de gamme je donne actuellement la gamme la moins cher a ganja parceque j'ai eu un sac offert donc je le melange avec le purizon elle le mange super bien mais vive les bouses ....

----------


## YenZ

> Bonsoir, désolée je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 370 pages de ce topic, mais est ce que vous connaissez les croquettes Sam's field? Ou les Hans cook? Ou les hays?? J'ai du mal a trouver la compo excact. Vous les trouvez comment? Merci


Sam's field d'après les compos sur le site officiel (http://www.samsfield.com/puppy langage FR en haut à droite), ça a l'air d'être du moyen de gamme, ya pire et bien mieux pour le prix.
Comme l'a dit Taysa Hays c'est vraiment du bas de gamme, et Hans cook a l'air d'être pareil !


Sinon HS, un article intéressant sur le choix des croquettes, ainsi que sur la légendes des protéines entre autre...

http://www.bull-terrier-miniature.co...php?idpage=179 *


Yéti et poupounne :* je t'ai vue sur un autre fofo où tu mettais mon prénom, pseudo rescue et liste, tu peux la mettre à jour depuis  ::

----------


## Taysa

Le sam field on a pris pour retaper era la staffie, la gamme hyppoallergenique a l'agneau bah au top pour retaper la chienne qui a retrouver un poil magnifique en tres tres peu de temps

----------


## théouf

> Toi tu es allez faire un tour chez rapid croq ^^ 
> sam field pour le prix je les trouve correct, hays c'est du bas de gamme je donne actuellement la gamme la moins cher a ganja parceque j'ai eu un sac offert donc je le melange avec le purizon elle le mange super bien mais vive les bouses ....


Oui lol, y'en a un qui a ouvert il y a peu de temps pas loin de chez moi... Bon si sam's field c'est pas mal je verrais pour lui prendre ça en test, merci en tout cas pour vos reponses

----------


## Taysa

Par contre hays et les autres oublie ! Meme leur soit disant super premium c'est bof

----------


## théouf

> Par contre hays et les autres oublie ! Meme leur soit disant super premium c'est bof


D'ac! Merci

----------


## confetti

Moi qui me creuse le crâne pour savoir quelle croquette donner à mes toutous , avec la peur de mal choisir etc..... 

Voilà j'ai été bluffé ce we , j'avais gardé au mois de décembre une jeune chienne montagne des Pyrénées qui était nourri aux croquettes bab'in (que la dame achetait chez son véto) , le chien assez maigrichon , des démangeaisons de partout!!
Là elle me la ramène pour le WE et ho surprise , la chienne magnifique , elle a bien grossi , ne se gratte plus du tout ...... et la maîtresse me sort un sac de croquettes de la marque.......  FIDO ....... ( Je vous épargne la composition ) !
Mais j e vous assure que j'ai été troublé , je me doute bien que c'est à la longue que les problèmes risquent de  venir ...ou pas , mais quand même je n'en suis pas encore remise !

----------


## jenny02

> Moi qui me creuse le crâne pour savoir quelle croquette donner à mes toutous , avec la peur de mal choisir etc..... 
> 
> Voilà j'ai été bluffé ce we , j'avais gardé au mois de décembre une jeune chienne montagne des Pyrénées qui était nourri aux croquettes bab'in (que la dame achetait chez son véto) , le chien assez maigrichon , des démangeaisons de partout!!
> Là elle me la ramène pour le WE et ho surprise , la chienne magnifique , elle a bien grossi , ne se gratte plus du tout ...... et la maîtresse me sort un sac de croquettes de la marque.......  FIDO ....... ( Je vous épargne la composition ) !
> Mais j e vous assure que j'ai été troublé , je me doute bien que c'est à la longue que les problèmes risquent de  venir ...ou pas , mais quand même je n'en suis pas encore remise !


Non mais quand on regarde il y a une bonne majorité de chiens qui mangent a vie de la merde de supermarché et y a pas de soucis après voila c'est toujours mieux de manger de la qualité comme chez les humains...
Tout comme y a x chiens qui ne sont jamais vaccinée et n'ont jamais aucuns soucis oui sauf que le jour où y a un soucis ba ça pique...

----------


## Lynna

370 pages c'est trop... on s'y perd et on ne peut pas tout lire..... Arf.

J'ai une question, quel est le mieux entre les Royal Canin CC Club et les Dog Chow complet?
(chiens entre 2 ans et 8 ans)

Merci!

----------


## pomku

Ben, aucun. Les deux sont vraiment très bof bof (pour rester polie  :: )

----------


## jenny02

> Le mieux reste encore en effet de rester sur maxima, surtout si tes chiens le supportent bien alors aucune raison de changer !!
> la promo n'est pas encore en ligne, je viens de contacter le gérant à l'instant, il va les mettre en ligne si possible ce soir (c'est pas un code promo, c'est dans la partie promotions en bas de la page d'accueil), sinon au plus vite dans la semaine, grosso modo ça fera le sac de maxima à environ 50 ! (X2)
> Juste pour info c'est pas 26 kgs les 2 sacs mais 28, si ta paie ne tombe pas d'ici 2 ou 3 semaines la promo devait encore y être  
> 
> 
> 
> Y'avait aucune raison de supprimer pourtant ? tu disais rien de "compromettant", étonnant comme manière de procéder ?


La promo est déjà en ligne ? je la voit pas la c'est 59 le paquet de 14 kg soit quasi le même prix que sur nourrir comme la nature

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ Lynna : p360 de ce topic yenz a remis à jour la liste des aliments de qualité
oublie les 2 marques que tu viens de citer, c'est naze

----------


## peperpote

Bon j'avoue j'ai pas lu les 370 pages  :: 

ma question je vais avoir un petit chiot labrador de 3 mois et j'ai vu deux marques
Orijen et _Applaws

cela conviendrait ?
merci

ps : Orijen puppy ou puppy large ?_

----------


## Roadrunner

:: 
Je m'immisce dans ce topic pour vous signaler une promo sur les fûts hermétiques en plastique alimentaire bleu de 30 Litres : 16,90 chez Gamm Vert jusqu'au 6 juillet (aussi en 60L et 120L).

----------


## jenny02

30L ça fait environ quelle taille?

Merci pour l'info ::

----------


## Roadrunner

Bonne question ! Si tu veux j'irai mesurer le diamètre et la hauteur des miens et je te répondrai ce soir.

----------


## jenny02

Ok merci beaucoup ...

----------


## Lynna

Merci Yéti et Poupoune! Je suis allée voir, mais bon ce sont des croquettes compliquées à trouver... Moi je pensais plutôt partir sur des croquettes que l'on peut trouver en animalerie/zooplus...
Actuellement ma dogo et ma pinsch mangent du RC CC Club (elles sont passées par des RC adaptées à leur taille, des Iams, des Hill's... c'est tout je crois), je ne vois pas de différences sur leur état/pelage/santé....
Mes deux plus petites mangent du RC Mini, mais bon je les trouve pas top non plus....(elles mangeaient du Pro Plan avant)
Arf je me casse la tête!

----------


## Roadrunner

@ jenny02 : finallement je te donnerai les dimensions demain car il pleut maintenant et mes fûts sont au fond du jardin, ce n'est pas le bon moment pour tenter une sortie !

----------


## jenny02

Ah oui t'inquiète hein c'est pas urgent...

----------


## Poupoune 73

@lynna: tu ne trouveras rien de qualité en animalerie
tu as nourrir comme la nature,  la compagnie des croquettes, dewandas, pets-animalia, zooplus... qui vendent des marques de qualité

----------


## rafaela13

> Je m'immisce dans ce topic pour vous signaler une promo sur les fûts hermétiques en plastique alimentaire bleu de 30 Litres : 16,90 chez Gamm Vert jusqu'au 6 juillet (aussi en 60L et 120L).


 :: Merci !!!!! Depuis j'en cherche ! C'est une promo dans tous les magasins ? car le gamm vert le plus proche de chez moi est à au moins une bonne demie-heure de bagnole  ::

----------


## Roadrunner

Il faut regarder la liste des magasins participant à l'opération sur leur site. Les fûts sont en p.3 du catalogue en cours :
http://www.gammvert.fr/

----------


## jenny02

> @lynna: tu ne trouveras rien de qualité en animalerie
> tu as nourrir comme la nature,  la compagnie des croquettes, dewandas, pets-animalia, zooplus... qui vendent des marques de qualité


+1 et franchement c'est super simple moi j'ai commandé mes croquette de juin sur nourrir comme la nature commande payée par CB le mardi, commande expédié le mercredi recu le jeudi... C'est super... Commande que j'avais fait livré à un point relais juste a coté de chez moi comme ça je les ai récupéré en sortant du boulot...

----------


## rafaela13

> Il faut regarder la liste des magasins participant à l'opération sur leur site. Les fûts sont en p.3 du catalogue en cours :
> http://www.gammvert.fr/


Merci ++ ! Je vais voir ça alors !

----------


## Roadrunner

J'ai mesuré mon fût de 30L : diamètre : env. 25 cm et hauteur : env. 50 cm

----------


## jenny02

nikel merci beaucoup je vais surement aller en chercher un sûrement fin du mois...

----------


## lealouboy

Salut à tous  :: 

J'ai un peu plus de recul sur les Natyka et voilà mon avis : ce sont d'excellentes croquettes qui conviennent à toute ma meute de délicats  :Pom pom girl: 
Plus de problème de pets monstrueux pour Djobi, très bien tolérées par Coyot Boy (atteint de MICI) et prise de poids pour Daïs (qui a tendance à être maigrichonne)  :Pom pom girl: 
Je les mélange à des Gosbi agneau (moitié/moitié) et je suis vraiment ravie des résultats  :Smile: 

Voilà  :Smile: 

Encore un grand merci à YenZ pour ses très bons conseils et son investissement dans l'alimentation de nos loulous  ::

----------


## Coline 12

Bonjour, me revoici après un essai d'environ 3 bonnes semaines avec les croquettes Farrado canard pour mon "géant" (landseer) donc je ne peux pas dire qu'il en raffole et les selles sont  moulé mais sans plus,  je suis à 50% RC et 50% Farrado ,il faut dire que niveau digestion il est plutôt fragile  alors j'hésite à changer de croquette, Acana Prairies, Applaws grande race, ou autre ? Pouvez vous à nouveau me conseiller svp, je ne sais pas quoi lui prendre qui soit appétant et qu'il puisse supporter niveau digestion, et qui de plus corresponde à un chien de très grande race ! je pense que je peux prendre pour race adulte vu qu'il à maintenant 19 mois et qu'il a fini sa croissance , mais il à besoin de grossir un peu . Merci encore pour vos précieux conseils.

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Bonjour, me revoici après un essai d'environ 3 bonnes semaines avec les croquettes Farrado canard pour mon "géant" (landseer) donc je ne peux pas dire qu'il en raffole et les selles sont  moulé mais sans plus,  je suis à 50% RC et 50% Farrado ,il faut dire que niveau digestion il est plutôt fragile  alors j'hésite à changer de croquette, Acana Prairies, Applaws grande race, ou autre ? Pouvez vous à nouveau me conseiller svp, je ne sais pas quoi lui prendre qui soit appétant et qu'il puisse supporter niveau digestion, et qui de plus corresponde à un chien de très grande race ! je pense que je peux prendre pour race adulte vu qu'il à maintenant 19 mois et qu'il a fini sa croissance , mais il à besoin de grossir un peu . Merci encore pour vos précieux conseils.


Pour aider ton loulou à améliorer sa digestion je te suggère de lui donner ces probiotiques : http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~...CH_SUPPLEMENTS

----------


## D-elphine

> Bonjour, me revoici après un essai d'environ 3 bonnes semaines avec les croquettes Farrado canard pour mon "géant" (landseer) donc je ne peux pas dire qu'il en raffole et les selles sont  moulé mais sans plus,  je suis à 50% RC et 50% Farrado ,il faut dire que niveau digestion il est plutôt fragile  alors j'hésite à changer de croquette, Acana Prairies, Applaws grande race, ou autre ? Pouvez vous à nouveau me conseiller svp, je ne sais pas quoi lui prendre qui soit appétant et qu'il puisse supporter niveau digestion, et qui de plus corresponde à un chien de très grande race ! je pense que je peux prendre pour race adulte vu qu'il à maintenant 19 mois et qu'il a fini sa croissance , mais il à besoin de grossir un peu . Merci encore pour vos précieux conseils.



tu devrais déjà ne plus mélanger les marques (quel intérêt ?) au moins tu sais ce qu'il supporte et ce qu'il ne supporte pas.
il ne doit pas avoir complétement fini de grandir mais le plus dur est fait, c'est certain. attention au poids avec les ss céréales on a tendance à surdoser et ils grossissent vite.

je trouve les acanas appétentes (je suis une fan des acanas enfin mes chiens surtout ! du mini toutou au maxi), là je teste applaws mais je n' ai pas remarqué une appétence meilleure (même si mes chiens ne sont pas difficiles), avec acanas, j' ai eu une chienne qui a été longue à bien les digérer: très bonnes selles mais pets immondes, c'est rentré dans l'ordre car j' ai persévéré, elle je ne l' ai pas passé aux applaws car finalement c'est juste une curiosité pour moi de les tester.

----------


## Poska

On peut parler pâtée aussi?
Je cherche une pâtée hyper appétente et hyper digestible, si ça pouvait convenir à un chien irc ce serait top, mais bon je n'espère pas trop de ce côté là... disons à la volaille de préférence.
J'ai noté Platinum (merci pomku) mais il va sûrement falloir varier les plaisirs, donc j'en cherche d'autres... merci!
(désolée si ça a déjà été dit  ::  )

----------


## pomku

Poska, ils viennent de sortir deux nouvelles gammes chez Platinum : 
Menu "Dinde+saumon" et Menu "Poisson+poulet" (celle que je t'ai envoyée, c'était "Menu Poulet")
tu as tout là :
http://shop.platinum-france.com/39-a...lle-pour-chien

Sinon, y'a les Belcando chez NCLN
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...149ma32m3.html
Je ne les ai pas testées mais il me semble que Lea,  a fait goûter leur gamme "poulet"à Coyot, Daïs et Djobi  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Belcando single protein poulet, c'est top !!!! J'en ai à la maison et mes 3 chiens en raffolent  :Smile:  Je pense que ça ne charge pas les reins puisque c'est uniquement de la viande  ::

----------


## Poska

Merci  :: 
Je vois que Platinum vend des lots mélangés, c'est parfait.
Pour Belcando, uniquement de la viande... justement ma chienne ne supporte plus la viande fraîche (elle est en ce moment à la ration ménagère), pour ça que je cherche quelque chose de plus "travaillé" (elle a l'air de bien supporter la pâtée 1er prix par exemple, mais bon niveau qualité il n'y a pas pire), donc à voir.

----------


## pomku

Le souci des lots mélangés, c'est que ça revient plus cher : 30 euros pour un mix de 12 briques de patée , ça te fait la brique à 2,50. 
Alors que si tu les prends séparément : exemple : 24 poulet + 24 dinde + 24 poisson, ça te revient à 1,92 pièce (et 1,80 pièce en lots de 48) Même en prenant 12 poulet, 12 dinde et 12 poisson, ça revient à 2,24 pièce
.
En l'absence de YenZ, je me farcis la compta !  ::   ::

----------


## Poska

Le mélange 36 revient moins cher non?
24 de chaque je n'oserais pas, ça va porter la poisse...

----------


## Coline 12

En fait si je mélangeais les 2 croquettes c'est pour la transition avec les anciennes ( RC) et que je souhaitais lui donner des croquettes sans céréales et comme il a les intestins très fragile, tout le monde m'a conseillé de le faire en douceur en mélangeant les croquettes petit à petit , mais c'est pas encore çà pour autant ! mais autrement les sans céréales ne l'on pas du tout fait grossir, il à plutôt besoin de grossir justement . Mais je suis pas sur que les farrados soit encore les bonnes croquettes pour lui, voici pourquoi je demandais à nouveau de l'aide. Alors merci encore.

----------


## pomku

> Le mélange 36 revient moins cher non?
> 24 de chaque je n'oserais pas, ça va porter la poisse...


oui, le trio 36 te reviendra à 1,92/boîte  :Smile:  C'est pour Samba ? Ou pour tous tes toutous ?

----------


## Poska

Juste pour Samba pour l'instant, mais s'il reste du rab, les autres en profiteront  ::

----------


## pomku

Ici, les deux morpions en sont dingues…  ::  Je doute que ta troupe reste trop à distance de la pâtée magique…  ::

----------


## Poska

Samba mange déjà à part, puisqu'elle est au ménager et les autres aux croquettes  :: 
Je voudrais bien mettre tout le monde au même niveau mais le budget ne sera vraiment pas d'accord  ::

----------


## pomku

Oui, j'imagine Ils mangent quelles croqs tes autres poilus ? 

Si tu veux leur faire plaisir sans ravager ton budget, tu peux taper dans les Belcando : c moins cher et c un complément : ça se mêle aux croquettes. Donc ils ont leur petit plaisir tout en restant aux croqs. Et Samba s'éclate au Platinum  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs c ce que je fais avec Platinum , une ou deux cuillères dans les croquettes et hop, ça passe tout seul et ils sont ravis ! (maintenant, mes chiens, c'est pas le même gabarit que les tiens  ::  Une brique Platinum me fait de 2 à 3 jours)

----------


## Poska

Oh tu sais les autres ne sont vraiment pas difficiles, les croqs sont englouties en quelques secondes  ::

----------


## pomku

Pillow est comme ça : on lui donne sa gamelle, il mange, regarde si par hasard il n'aurait pas poussé des croquettes, des légumes ou de la pâtée autour (on sait jamais  :: ), puis repart digérer sur le canapé, l'air bienheureux du chien repu  :: 

 Krakou, lui, en revanche, est une vraie chieuse ! Je crois que j'ai testé quasiment tout le marché de la croquette pour lui trouver un truc qui lui plaise et qui ne soit pas de la daube On s'est mis d'accord sur Goosbi mini agneau (et "mini" car pas mini il ne veut pas, et "agneau" parce que poulet : _"Maman c pas bon"_ !) :: 

 Depuis  que j'achète de la pâtée Platinum, il mange tout ! Ses croquettes, ses médocs, son Fortiflex (eh oui, même ça, Mossieur n'en veut pas) D'où le surnom de pâtée "magique" !  :Smile:

----------


## D-elphine

> En fait si je mélangeais les 2 croquettes c'est pour la transition avec les anciennes ( RC) et que je souhaitais lui donner des croquettes sans céréales et comme il a les intestins très fragile, tout le monde m'a conseillé de le faire en douceur en mélangeant les croquettes petit à petit , mais c'est pas encore çà pour autant ! mais autrement les sans céréales ne l'on pas du tout fait grossir, il à plutôt besoin de grossir justement . Mais je suis pas sur que les farrados soit encore les bonnes croquettes pour lui, voici pourquoi je demandais à nouveau de l'aide. Alors merci encore.


ok, je ne pensais pas que c'était pour la transition. de toute façon, il faut vraiment que ce soit ton chien qui teste car ce qui marche bien chez un ne marchera pas forcément chez l' autre même si les acana sont quand même d' excellentes croquettes.
Cependant, je te conseille de persévérer et d'arriver à ne donner qu' 1 seul aliment afin de bien voir sur 1 mois avec cet aliment unique si ça lui convient ou pas.

----------


## joloclo

:: AU SECOURS lol,j'ai voulu commencer la transition vers Acana Sénior,donc je pèse la dose journalière recommandée pour le poids de mon chien et...............................ça fait juste un petit fond de gamelle!!!! en plus je donne la plus grosse partie le soir mais un peu le matin aussi pour son médoc,donc ok je completerai avec haricots verts,mais bon il m'arrive de ne pas avoir de haricots comme ce soir par ex,ben gamelle engloutie en 1 ' et chien assis devant moi qui attend la suite  ::

----------


## D-elphine

> AU SECOURS lol,j'ai voulu commencer la transition vers Acana Sénior,donc je pèse la dose journalière recommandée pour le poids de mon chien et...............................ça fait juste un petit fond de gamelle!!!! en plus je donne la plus grosse partie le soir mais un peu le matin aussi pour son médoc,donc ok je completerai avec haricots verts,mais bon il m'arrive de ne pas avoir de haricots comme ce soir par ex,ben gamelle engloutie en 1 ' et chien assis devant moi qui attend la suite


il faut laisser le temps au chien de s'habituer à la quantité réduite, donc en attendant oui tu peux donner un peu des haricots mais si la dose est suffisante, tu verras qu'il sera calé au bout d'un certain temps, moi au début je au pif et en focntion de la taille et de la gloutonnerie du chien puis si je vois qu'il grossit je réduis peu à peu

----------


## joloclo

Sisco vit pour manger !!(et pour fuguer et pour agresser les mâles,un chien parfait lol)donc il n'est jamais rassasié,je voulais peser exactement car il a pris 3 kgs a cause de son hypothyroidie et je préfererais qu'il maigrisse au lieu de grossir,en plus il a des selles molles avec Acana (mais j'en ai marre de changer de croq et de me torturer pour trouver LA croq ideale)et je crois que c'etait Yenz qui m'avait dit de bien peser.

----------


## D-elphine

j'ai une gloutonne aussi, j' étais sure que ça lui conviendrait pas, en plus petites croquettes donc qu'elle allait gober et ça n'est pas le cas, elle est rassasiée et ne gobe pas, pour les selles cela dépend depuis combien de temps il en mange, c'est assez long à se régler.
ici je n' ai jamais pesé, je donne une dose qui me parait bien puis j' adapte

je pense vraiment qu'il faut patienter et le laisser s'y habituer

----------


## jenny02

Et donner un chouilla plus et réduire progressivement... Réduire d'un coup il va faire la gueule...

----------


## Massmiette

Je viens de finir la transition Acana prairie --> Maxima et c'est top, pour la première fois je ramasse des ptites crottes dures et non plus des trucs à moitié liquide.

j'espère que ça va durer, un grand merci pour vos conseils ! ::

----------


## jenny02

> Je viens de finir la transition Acana prairie --> Maxima et c'est top, pour la première fois je ramasse des ptites crottes dures et non plus des trucs à moitié liquide.
> 
> j'espère que ça va durer, un grand merci pour vos conseils !


Oui pour ça les maxima sont tops niveau assimilation c'est top... Et niveau crottes rien à redire...

----------


## jenny02

Pffff je suis deg je vais pour commander mes croquettes, et la mon point relai a disparu... Je suis deg il livrait juste a côté de l'appart...

----------


## valou69

bonjour à tous,

j'ai plusieurs questions sur l'alimentation canine car j'ai 4 chiens. j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider et je vous en remercie par avance.

*1) votre avis sur platinum pour un chien âgé par rapport à profine ou une autre marque dans le haut de gamme
*
je donne platinum à deux de mes chiens sur les 4. ce sont des chiens sédentaires, je vis en appart et je ne pratique pas de sport canin.

pour le plus jeune, platinum est à ce jour la seule nourriture qu'il accepte trés facilement. il est sous platinum depuis fin  2012 et tout va bien. il a toujours été un peu maigre, platinum ne le fait pas grossir mais il est en bonne forme et selles TB.  je n'ai aps de raison de changer vu qu'il est délicat.

par contre je me pose des questions pour mes chiens plus âgés, mon autre caniche et ma cocker. 

mon autre chien sous platinum est un caniche moyen (7,7kg) et il a 13 ans avec un souffle au coeur. il avait fortement grossi sous croquettes diététiques pour chiens rénal/cardiaques et j'ai réussi à lui faire perdre 1K5 avec d'autres croquettes light (hill's puis profine). lors de la transition pour platinum il avait les selles plutot molles mais en stoppant le mélange paté croquettes et en ne lui donnant que les croquettes cela s'est arrangé. néanmoins il a parfois des flatulences ce qui n'est pas habituel.

il semble avoir une meilleure forme depuis platinum mais je ne suis pas sûre que cela ait un lien avec le changement de croquettes. (changements au niveau du traitement pour les articulations en même temps)

*compte tenu de son âge, de son souffle au coeur, de ses flatulences, de son ancien embonpoint est ce que platinum est un bon choix pour lui d'après vous ? que pensez vous notamment des taux MG, phosphore et rapport ca/ph, protéines ? y aurait il mieux en terme de composition ? 
*
*il y a de la volaille hydrolisée*.* cela me gêne après avoir lu que l'on utilisait de l'acide sulfurique pour hydroliser. qu'en pensez vous ?*

*pour un chien âgé comme lui, quelles seraient les croquettes haut de gamme à conseiller ?* 

j'ai également une cocker américaine de 10 ans (7kg) actuellement sous profine adulte. elle a perdu 1 kg en 6 mois dont 500 g en 15 j. elle n'était pas trés grosse, elle a retrouvé son poids de "jeunesse". il ne faudrait aps qu'elle maigrisse plus cependant.

l'idéal serait de donner les mêmes croquettes aux deux plus âgé. *selon vous platinum est il plus haut en gamme que profine ? quelle autre croquette serait bien pour les deux ? gosbi agneau ? mais il y a plus de riz et glucides chez gosbi que chez platinum (31,1 ou 36,5 pour platinum poulet et iberico contre 41 gosbi) par contre gosbi a un meilleur rapport ca/ph (1, 25 contre 1,5 ou 1,6 pour platinum). ..
TOW  sierra avec 1,6 de rapport 37, 5 de glucides ? il a l'avantage du sans céréales mais avec pomme de terre à la place riz.

canine caviar agneau, maxima connectica me semblent trop riches en phosphore et calcium pour un chien âgé.
*
*2) croquettes pour chien sensible
*
mon 4eme chien est un cocker américain de 6 ans (10K5) et il est sujet aux diarhées, selles molles. pour éviter tout risque d'intolérance je préfère écarter celles contenant poisson et riz même si je n'ai aps de certitudes sur ces deux intolérances.
*avez vous une idée de croquettes à lui donner ?* je lis et relis les compositions de croquettes régulièrement citées dans le haut de gamme et pour toutes je trouve un point faible ou lis une chose négative.... je testerai bien platinum iberico mais vu les taux de MG j'ai des doutes sur le résultat même si iberico et agneau sont moins gras que poulet.
*selon vous quels critéres retenir niveau composition et ingrédients ?

ce soir....je me dis que TOW sierra serait peut être pas mal ou platinum iberico sans céréales.  
j'ai peur qu'il soit intolérant au riz de gosbi agneau et gosbi est plus riche en glucides que platinum. 
maxima sera trop riche en protéines et MG pour lui à mon avis. 
canine caviar agneau a des taux élevés de ca et ph.
*
désolée pour ce long pavé et ces questions multiples....merci par avance !

----------


## Tisouen

Est ce que vous connaissez ces friandises ? 

http://www.perritosnacks.eu/url-fr-1-fr.html

Ca semble bien (viande séchée) mais je préfère demander au cas ou quelqu'un en saurait plus.

----------


## jenny02

Je connais pas...

Par contre je suis déçu j'ai commandé ça : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...ac5ma31m3.html
3€ 6 petits bouts de bidoche...

----------


## Tisouen

C'est le même genre de friandises apparemment. 

Les perritos je les ai vu à 3,95€ les 100g. C'est pas donné mais moins cher que d'acheter un déshydrateur et de le faire soit même je pense. Surtout vu le temps qu'il faut pour déshydrater.

----------


## Coline 12

bonjour, je voulais vous demander à nouveau votre avis, suite à ma demande (page 272) donc pour mon grand loulou qui digere pas bien (selle très molle) je vois que certaine personne dise qu'avec les croquettes Maxima leurs chiens ont des selles bien, mais est ce que ce sont des bonnes croquettes pour un chien de très grande race de 19 mois, à la base je pensais prendre les acanas prairies ou applaws, mais vu ce que je lis pour les crottes bien ferme sous Maxima, et bien j'hésite ? merci pour vos infos, je suis un peu perdu et çà me fatigue de voir mon grand loulou avec ce problème de digestion ! merci encore.

----------


## valou69

bonsoir,
comme coline, mon chien a tendance aux selles molles mais c'est un chien de 10, 5 kg. je l'explique plus haut sur cette page. quelles croquettes conseillez vous pour les chiens sensibles ? 

coline, je peux déjà te dire que j'ai lu que les acana, origen n'étaient pas supportées par 30% des chiens. donc je les élimine.

maxima a un taux élevé en protéines et MG. en principe cela ne fait pas bon ménage avec les chiens ayant tendance à avoir les selles molles il me semble ?  sur le site NCLN il est indiqué des selles bien formées et pour des croquettes sans céréales ce serait les mieux au niveau des selles. un avis était positif pour un chien qui faisait des diarrhées mais à priori, pour un chien sensible par nature, j'ai quand même des doutes...ncln recommande plutôt les gosbi lamb riz ou canine caviar hollistic. ceci dit les maxima m'ont été recommandées ailleurs. donc ? difficile de savoir sans tester...

je ne sais pas pourquoi j'hésite pour les gosbi...j'arrive pas à me persuader que c'est de la bonne qualité. pourtant 36% de viande déshydraté + 9% de poisson déshydraté ça doit faire plus de protéines animales que par ex platinum avec ses 70 % de viande fraiche et poisson deshydraté sans % indiqué....gosbi annonce 35% de riz, c'est ça qui me chiffonne mais il est fort possible que par comparaison platinum, que je donne déjà à deux de mes chiens, mette autant de riz dans leur poulet ou de pomme de terre dans leur iberico simplement ils ne le précisent pas. mais une viande fraiche cuite à 100% conserve mieux les vitamines etc..et donc ce sera des protéines sans doute de meilleure qualité ? qu'en pensez vous ? j'ai déjà lu que gosbi était recommandé ici mais quelqu'un pourrait il me le "vanter "?

il y a aussi platinum iberico, sans céréales mais comme toutes les platinum elles sont assez grasses. mon cocker n'avait pas supporté les poulet, certes plus grasses et plus riches en protéines et avec du riz et mais.

et pour des chiens âgés ? quelles croquettes conseillez vous ? j'explique également plus haut leurs caractéristiques.

je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide !

ps: sur le site http://nourrirsonchien.wifeo.com/ il est dit que 20% de viande fraiche apporte en moyenne 70% des protéines animales d'une ration donc peu importe si le % de céréales est plus élevé que celui de la viande fraiche. 
lire ici, vers la fin : http://nourrirsonchien.wifeo.com/dec...on-produit.php

cela confirme que platinum avec ses 70 % de viande et son taux élevé en protéines contient des protéines de qualité même si au final la vainde fraiche représente environ 23% de la croquette.

----------


## TillidieBT

Bonjour Valou,

avec mes chiens, dont certains à la digestion parfois aléatoire, seul Maxima m'a donné entière satisfaction dernièrement.
Je viens d'ailleurs de recommander 4 sacs sur dewandas.
Gosbi fonctionne très bien aussi, mais les crottes deviennent rapidement blanches, je ne sais comment interpréter cela; plus de riz qu'annoncé ? plus d'os ? bref.. (ceci dit, je pense commander une palette entière prochainement)
Avec Natyka ils ont mis le temps (plus d'un mois) mais ça va, sous réserve de ne pas dépasser une certaine dose sinon ça sort mou. Pénible quand un chien doit se remplumer. 
N'en déplaise à certains ici, je mixe alors les marques, et je n'obtiens que de bons résultats en faisant ça et certainement pas des problèmes comme j'ai pu lire. D'ailleurs quand une compo propose deux sources de viandes, disons agneau et canard, quelle différence entre utiliser ce sac et mixer deux gammes agneau et canard ? Oui je sais, il n'y a pas que ces deux ingrédients ci dans le paquet mais justement l'intérêt réside là, en quelque sorte lisser les taux pour diminuer les protéines, le rapport Ca/ph, les graisses etc... On peut penser que je joue à l'apprenti sorcier, perso je vois les résultats sur mes chiens.

En guise de conclusion: un smiley !  ::

----------


## Spirale

Bonjour, 

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà commandé ici (pas forcément pour les croquettes, je cherche juste à savoir s'ils sont sérieux et si on peut donc commander sans craintes) :
http://www.tiendanimal.fr/

----------


## valou69

bonsoir tillidie

merci pour ce partage d'expérience !

pour le mélange de croquettes je te répète ce que m'a dit platinum : il serait à déconseiller quand c'est différents types de fabrication et que cela joue sur la digestion. tout ne serait alors pas digérer en même temps et cela peut poser des soucis. par ex platinum avec sa cuisson à 100° et sa digestion rapide ne serait pas à mélanger avec une autre marque avec un process de fabrication différent. donc tout dépendrait ce que tu mélanges. ceci expliquerait pourquoi les croquettes cuites à basse température seraient idéales si on fait un mixte avec le barf. perso j'ai déjà mélangé des croquettes des marques véto entre elles, donc même mode de cuisson je suppose,  pour les mêmes raisons que toi et pas de souci.

pour les crottes blanches on m'a dit ça aussi pour nestor bio. mais je ne me souviens plus de l'explication mais il n'était aps question de riz ou d'os.  nestor bio a été d'ailleurs une cata niveau selles. même ma chienne qui est une "dure à cuire", jamais en colique, avait les selles molles. j'avais contacté la commerciale à ce sujet et je n'ai jamais eu de réponses...nestor bio sur facebook m'a bloqué au lieu de me répondre....le sac a été vite donné...

----------


## pomku

Pour ma part, un de mes chiens est aux Gosbi depuis plus de deux ans, et ses selles sont toujours nickel . L'autre alterne entre Gosbi et Orijen, et ses selles sont un peu plus molles quand il  est sous Orijen

----------


## valou69

merci de ta réponse pomku,

pourquoi tu alternes gosbi origen ? car l'un a bcp moins de protéines que l'autre ? 

pour gosbi cela correspondrait donc à ce que dit ncln, ça serait trés bien supporté 

et entre platinum et gosbi, lequel serait le meilleur en "théorie", c'est à dire niveau compo, d'après vous ? sachant que platinum est cuit doucement à 100° ce qui ne doit pas être le cas de gosbi. l'autre différence est que platinum a 70% de viande fraiche + poisson séché à % ? et gosbi c'est 45% de viande et poisson déshydratés.
faut voir aussi la qualité des viandes utilisées par chacun...et ça dur de savoir

ce que je peux dire c'est que mon caniche de 13 ans est sous platinum poulet depuis 3 semaines. la transition avec profine a pas été top mais là tout semble être rentré de l'ordre et je lui trouve une belle vivacité. à mettre où sur le compte de son traitement articulaire ou sur platinum ou les deux...bref je n'ai plus vraiment de raison de changer pour lui hormis le rapport ca/ph meilleur pour gosbi alors qu'il est cardiaque. 
par contre mon cocker "sensible" est toujours sur RC et je voudrais bien lui trouver des premium qu'il supporte sans avoir à en tester trop.

*platinum ibercico :
*
*COMPOSITION :*
*Analyse :*
Protéines brutes 23%, graisses brutes 14%, cendres brutes 6,5 %, fibres brutes 2,0 %, calcium 1,6 %, phosphore 1,0 %, humidité (teneur naturelle) 18,0 %.

*Ingrédients :*
Viande fraîche de porc (70 %, fabriqué exclusivement à partir de viande de porc ibérique), pomme de terre, poisson séché, pulpe de pommes séchée, huile de saumon, huile d'olives pressées à froid, huile de graines de lin pressées à froid, légumes séchés (carottes, tomates, alfalfa, brocoli), thé vert, fruits séchés (oranges, pamplemousses), levure de bière séchée, extrait de moule aux orles verts, romarin, graines de chardon-marie, fenouil séché, racine de salsepareille, céleri séché, artichaut séché, cresson de capucines, extrait de camomille, dent-de-lion, gentiane séchée, yucca, chlorure de potassium.

*Additifs par kg :*
Vitamines, provitamines et substances actives similaires : 
(E-672) vitamine A : 10.000 UI, (E-671) vitamine D3 : 1.600 UI, (3a700) vitamine E (acétate dalpha tocophérol) : 150 mg, vitamine K1 : 2 mg, vitamine B1 (mononitrate de thiamine) : 6 mg, vitamine B2 (riboflavine) : 10 mg, (3a831) vitamine B6 (hydrochlorure de pyridoxine) : 3 mg, vitamine C (monophosphate dascorbyle, sel de calcium/sodium) : 70 mg, vitamine B12 : 40 mcg, niacine : 20 mg, acide pantothénique (préparation de Calcium-d-pantothénate) : 20 mg, biotine (D(+)-biotine) : 200 mcg, acide folique : 300 mcg, choline (chlorure de choline) : 1.500 mg.
Oligo-éléments ou combinaisons doligo-éléments : 
(E-1) sulfate de fer (ll), heptahydrate : 75 mg, (E-2) iodure de potassium : 1,5 mg, (E-3) carbonate de cobalt (ll) basique, monohydrate : 1 mg, (E-4) sulfate de cuivre (ll), pentahydrate : 19 mg, (E-5) sulfate de manganèse (ll), monohydrate : 40 mg, (E-6) oxyde de zinc : 190 mg, (E-8) sélénite de sodium : 0,3 mg.
Contient des antioxydants sur base de vitamines : extraits à teneur élevée en tocophérols dorigine naturelle.


selon mes calculs : 36, 5 % de glucides

si on veut comparer avec gosbi pour même taux humidité : 25, 5 protéines, 15, 5 MG, 7, 2 cendres, 2, 2 fibres, 1, 7 calcium et 1, 1 phosphore soit rapport 1,6

*gosbi exclusif lam & rice

AVEC DES CONSERVATEURS ET ANTIOXYDANTS NATURELS.
*

*INGRÉDIENTS :
 Viande d'agneau déshydraté (36%), riz (35%), poisson de mer déshydraté (9%), pomme déshydratée (6%), huile saumon, huile de lin oléagineux, pulpe de betterave, poire déshydratée, levure de bière, chlorure de potassium.
  LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert (0.50%) huile d'olive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait d'orange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S,  chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait d'ail, extrait de thym, extrait d'origan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin, extrait d' aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques,  de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.
ANALYSE:
 PROTEINE BRUTE         24 %
 MATIERE GRASSE BRUTE   16 %
 CENDRES                 7 %
 FIBRE BRUTE             2 %
 HUMIDITE               10 % 
 CALCIUM               1.5 %
 PHOSPHORE             1.2 %

ADDITIFS:                                                                                                
VITAMINE   A      18.000 UI/Kg.                                                              
VITAMINE  D3     2.000 UI/Kg.                                                                
VITAMINE  E           400 UI/Kg.                                                                
VITAMINE  C         200 mg./Kg.                                                               
VITAMINE  B1       0,9 mg./Kg.                                                                                                          
VITAMINE  B12     0,6 mg./Kg.                                                                                                                 
BIOTINE                   1 mg./Kg.                                                                                                             
BETA CAROTENE   0,40 mg./Kg.
Energie métabolisable : 4150 Kcal/kg*

soit 41% glucides et rapport 1, 25

----------


## pomku

Pillow, l'un de mes chiens avait du poids à perdre et les croquettes senior valent largement les croquettes light dans ces cas-là. 
Or il n'aimait pas les Gosbi senior. Donc j'ai pris des Orijen senior et maintenant qu'il a perdu du poids, je le remets doucement aux Gosbi adulte en alternant avec les Orijen senior pour stabiliser son poids. 
Krakou, mon autre chien (le frère de Pillow) n'étant pas en surpoids, il est resté aux gosbi agneau (il les adore). Ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'aller de temps à autre piquer des Orijen à son frère  :Smile: 
Les Platinum sont d'excellentes croquettes mais si je les ai essayé, j'ai vite arrêté car elles sont très riches et faisaient prendre du poids à Pillow .
Personnellement, je suis vraiment contente des Gosbi. Mes chiens les digèrent bien, leur poil est superbe et surtout, elle plaisent à Krakou ,qui est extrêmement difficile ! 

Les savants calculs, ce n'est pas ma spécialité, mais si tu as un chien sensible en terme de digestion, les Gosbi agneau devraient lui convenir Surtout après RC ! (fais une bonne transition surtout)

----------


## valou69

merci pomku de tes explications

platinum ne fait pas grossir mes chiens. mon jeune caniche aurait plutôt à grossir mais son poids ne bouge pas. pour l'instant mon caniche âgé, aurait peut être même encore perdu (il a été toiletté donc difficile d'en être certain). il y a un fort taux de lipides mais aussi un taux élevé de protéines, sans nul doute de bonne qualité. ceci explique peut être cela ? en tous cas il a plus de vitalité.

c'est sur que gosbi ça serait mieux que rc lol sauf qu'en ration ménagère mon chien supportait pates, encore mieux pommes de terre et avait des selles hyper moulées avec du tapiocca (il y en a d'ailleurs dans le rc) et partait en diarhée liquide avec le riz. plusieurs pro m'on dit que le riz des croquettes serait plus digeste que celui que je cuisine et que niveau croquettes mon expérience de ration ménagère n'était pas forcément un repère mais je ne peux m'empecher d'avoir des doutes vu qu'à ce jour ce qu'il supporte c'est uniquement rc avec tapiocca comme par hasard !
quand j'ai parlé de tow sierra à ncln il m'a dit que c'est moins bon au niveau des hydrates de carbone que gosbi...or tow contient pommes de terre et patate douce, ce que supporte mon chien en cuisine "maison" et surtout a moins de glucides que gosbi (37,5 contre 41). maxima a du tappiocca ce qui lui réussit bien...je n'ai pas eu d'explications à ce niveau car il m'a fait passer pour celle qui ne voulait pas l'écouter....
pourtant on dit bien que chaque chien est différent. pensez vous vraiment que je ne peux pas me fier à mon expérience de ration ménagère quand je selectionne en terme de composition? ncln me dit de ne pas choisir une compo mais de me fier au retour clients...
j'avoue être perdue avec ce choix de nouvelles croquettes...

----------


## Coline 12

Merci Pitchoun' pour l'info du supplément alimentaire pour la digestion que tu m'as donné, par contre est ce qu'il y a des contrindication ou est ce que je peux lui en donner sans problème ? merci, en attendant je viens de lui commander des nouvelles croquettes Maxima, je verrai bien, je ne sais plus trop quoi lui donner pour qu'il se remplume et qu'il est une bonne digestion . merci encore.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Coline 12 mp envoyé  ::

----------


## Coline 12

Bonjour, est ce que quelqu'un peut me donner un retour d’expérience sur les croquettes Maxima cotecnica , est-ce que pour vous ce sont des croquettes avec de bon produit, merci pour vos avis , car je me pose beaucoup de questions !

----------


## jenny02

Mes chiens sont au maxima depuis 1 mois, transition faite en 3/4 jours nikel... RAS, niveau crottes nikel toute petite... Poil tout doux...
Niveau appétence Togo les a boudé une soirée le lendemain nikel aujourd'hui les 2 réclament leur gamelle et mangent de bon cœur...
Par contre j'ai dosé moi même les croquettes sans regarder la quantité indiquée sur le paquet car ma chienne a tendance a grossir assez rapidement... Donc pour des chiens de 24 kg poids de forme je donne 200g de croquettes par repas... 
Je suis enchantée de ces croquettes, ma chienne qui a tendance a tout le temps réclamé c'est une grosse bouffe ba la nikel elle ne réclame plus sans arrêt...

----------


## odrey13

Pour les personnes qui ont utilisé l anti tartre de platinum , est ce que les résultats sont bons ? 
Je me tâte toujours de le prendre mais j ai 4 chiennes (petites tailles ) , est ce que le flacon dure un moment ? 
Merci d avance

----------


## TillidieBT

> bonsoir tillidie
> 
> merci pour ce partage d'expérience !
> 
> pour le mélange de croquettes je te répète ce que m'a dit platinum : il serait à déconseiller quand c'est différents types de fabrication et que cela joue sur la digestion. tout ne serait alors pas digérer en même temps et cela peut poser des soucis. par ex platinum avec sa cuisson à 100° et sa digestion rapide ne serait pas à mélanger avec une autre marque avec un process de fabrication différent. donc tout dépendrait ce que tu mélanges. ceci expliquerait pourquoi les croquettes cuites à basse température seraient idéales si on fait un mixte avec le barf. perso j'ai déjà mélangé des croquettes des marques véto entre elles, donc même mode de cuisson je suppose,  pour les mêmes raisons que toi et pas de souci.
> 
> pour les crottes blanches on m'a dit ça aussi pour nestor bio. mais je ne me souviens plus de l'explication mais il n'était aps question de riz ou d'os.  nestor bio a été d'ailleurs une cata niveau selles. même ma chienne qui est une "dure à cuire", jamais en colique, avait les selles molles. j'avais contacté la commerciale à ce sujet et je n'ai jamais eu de réponses...nestor bio sur facebook m'a bloqué au lieu de me répondre....le sac a été vite donné...


Oui, en effet, tu as raison, il y a aussi le temps de digestion. En fait, je ne mélange que si il y a un léger soucis sur un produit qui sur le papier est très bien, afin d'obtenir un meilleur résultat, il est certain qu'avec une digestion différée entre deux produits alors, ça ne pourrait aller mieux. Le but est quand même d'avoir des chiens en excellente santé  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Merci de me rassurer alors si l'explication est ailleurs; quoiqu'il en soit j'ai hate de pouvoir tester le Gosbi poisson.


Promo reçue ce matin, même si le code facebook fonctionne toujours: promo dewandas sur maxima grain free 10% PROMOMAXGF13FR

Bonne journée

----------


## valou69

bonne journée tillidie !

odrey, j'ai testé le spray platinum et je suis trés satisfaite

je détartre les dents de mes chiens moi même avec un ustensile  tous les 3 mois et j'ai pu voir la différence ! presque rien à enlever alors que je n'avais pas été assidue sauf durant la phase de détartrage, soit une bonne semaine tous les jours. après j'ai un peu "oublié" et trop espacé les applications. cela veut dire que cela en avait bien enlevé néanmoins puisque j'avais détartré au moins 3 mois avant et appliqué le spray un bon mois avant mon dernier détartrage. j'ai donc été agréablement surprise.

j'ai égaré le gel mais je le trouvais nettement moins pratique que le spray. les chiens n'aiment pas trop donc un pshitt c'est bien plus facile et rapide.

je n'ai toujours pas fini le spray pour 4 chiens, il en reste bien la moitié mais comme je n'ai pas été assidue je ne peux vraiment te dire la durée. et puis tout dépend de la durée de détartrage.  car une fois les dents "propres" c'est seulement deux fois par sem une application. en cure c'est deux fois par jour. à mon avis en prévention ça dure plusieurs mois pour 4 petits chiens (3 pressions). tu peux demander à platinum, ils doivent savoir le nombre de pulvérisations par flacon.

j'avais lu qu'au début il faut prendre le spray classique, pas de suite le spray action renforcée.

----------


## Lili03

> Lili03 c'est bien pour ça que j'ai acheté l'orijen en petit format chez eux, mais même sans réducs ils sont très compétitifs 
> T'as acheté les Applaws sur zooplus ?
> Si tu les essaies rapidement tu nous feras un petit topo stp ?
> Pperso j'ai commandé aussi Applaws mais je verrai après Orijen, je serais curieux de savoir si tes toons vont bien le tolérer et aimer.



Alors pour les Applaws : kimi les mange sans soucis,  tolérance impeccable, selles nickel, par contre je vais attendre la fin des cerises, pour son poids, car mademoiselle fait semblant de faire la sieste sous les cerisiers  mais en fait elle se goinfre de fruits qui tombent  ::  .... mais après il y aura les pommes et les poires !!!

----------


## valou69

t'as de la chance alors que ses selles soient nickel avec les cerises !! ma chienne a eu fait ça lol : cerises, prunes raisins...et de belles conséquences au sol ....

----------


## Lili03

Elle a un estomac qui m'impressionne .... pourtant vu ce qu'elle a subi pendant 4 ans ( maltraitances ) c'est un miracle cette perle noire  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Avec les Natyka, j'ai du réduire les rations de Daïs, elle se transforme en petit paté tout dodu  ::  

C'est un miracle, puisque je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire grossir (sauf quand elle mange des kilos de sorbes dans le jardin)  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## chocoflavie

pour ceux qui donnent à manger des croquettes plus protéinées (orij**, TAW, nutriv** etc) plutot  que les "classiques" royal can** etc...ou qui nourrissez votre chien avec du BARF ou alimentation ménagère, pouvez vous me dire ce que vos véto en pensent et vous disent? 

J'ai longtemps pensé passer au BARF pour mes chiens mais cela m'a été fortement déconseillé par plusieurs véto, résultat j'ai pas osé me lancer et j'ai juste changer les croquettes "classiques" par les orije** sur les avis que j'avais lu sur ce post justement. Cependant, certains véto me conseillent de repasser au proplan...

j'avoue que ce n'est pas évident de faire un choix pour la meilleure nourriture possible quand on ne sait pas trop qui écouter, pourriez vous me dire ce que vos véto en pensent de l'alimentation que vous donnez?

----------


## odrey13

merci Valou 69  ::

----------


## valou69

de rien odrey !

sauf si le chien a un probléme aux reins ou est à un sujet à risque à ce niveau (âge, coeur par ex) je vois pas pourquoi le remettre à proplan alors qu'il est sous orijen, si tout se passe bien. faudrait voir ce que reproche ton véto à orijen...et quel serait l'avantage de proplan !

j'ai eu l'avis d'un véto nutritionniste sur platinum et nutrivet. il m'a dit de continuer avec platinum vu que cela réussissait fort bien à mon chien. je précise qu'auparavant il devait prendre des croquettes avec un taux bas de protéines compte tenu d'un probléme qui s'est réglé. pour le véto platinum avec 70% de viande fraiche ne posait pas de problème, au contraire.
quand je lui ai montré la doc sur nutrivet il a émis des doutes sur la qualité des protéines compte tenu du prix et du % à comparer de platinum. sachant que ce n'était qu'un indice, bien entendu. il m'a dit qu'il valait mieux un taux plus bas de protéine si elles sont de meilleure qualité. sinon il n'avait rien par principe contre nutrivet hormis de bien surveiller les reins.

pour le barf les vétos en général craignent les carences et je pense aussi les erreurs des maîtres. y aura toujours des gens croyant bien faire qui donneront des aliments contre indiqués à leurs chiens...avec les croquettes et rien d'autres ça ne peut arriver..sauf que les croquettes peuvent contenir des M...

----------


## Tisouen

> Avec les Natyka, j'ai du réduire les rations de Daïs, elle se transforme en petit paté tout dodu  
> 
> C'est un miracle, puisque je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire grossir (sauf quand elle mange des kilos de sorbes dans le jardin)


Effectivement faut bien doser les quantités elles transforment en barrique facilement si on fait pas gaffe  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Je n'ai pas trop baissé parce qu'elle va avoir faim, pauvre tit coeur  :: 

Du coup, comme je suis moi même dodue en ce moment, on a rajouté 3 séances de footing par semaine, ça devrait rétablir l'équilibre  ::

----------


## jenny02

Bon je reviens vers vous pour les croquettes...

Je suis très satisfaite des maximas sauf que la on rentre de chez le véto avec les nouveaux poids de mes loulous 
Luna : 27.9kg alors quelle a son poids de forme à 24kg
Togo : 27kg alors qu'il devrait être à 25kg...

Activité normale la semaine 
Balade de 10 km environ chaque we en vélo...  Donc 10 km en 1 h à bonne allure...
Pour Lune je vais l'emmener se baigner xhaque jour vu que j'ai 2 mois de vacances...

Mais connaissez vous des croquettes de la même qualité de Maxima moins riche mais qui coupe la sensation de faim?

----------


## Lynna

Ici, je vais tester les Eukanuba pour ma dogue de 8 ans... j'ai pris la gamme "mature et sénior" pour les grandes races... Ma commande sera là début de semaine prochaine! Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'elles valent, mais le rapport qualité/prix m'avait l'air intéressant.

----------


## Taysa

y'a pas pire merde qu'eukanuba qui en plus fais des tests sur les animaux ! de plus elles sont chers comparés a des croquettes de bien meilleure qualitée  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

peut etre tenter gosbi a la place de maxima ?

----------


## jenny02

Oui faut que je vois tout ça...

Gosbi ça serait quelle gamme?

----------


## Taysa

La gamme agneau pour les chiens adultes est tres bien ! 
Sinon j'ai eu vent que maxima allait sortir une gamme agneau elle aussi donc attendre mais je ne sais pas pour quand c'est par contre

----------


## jenny02

Et dans une optique de faire maigrir les chiens que pensez vous entre donner la ration en 1 fois ou en 2 fois est ce que ça change quelque chose?

----------


## Massmiette

peut être que, pour avoir la sensation de satiété, tu peux lui faire tremper ses croquettes pour qu'elles gonflent, ou lui donner dans une balle distributeur de croquette

----------


## Lynna

> y'a pas pire merde qu'eukanuba qui en plus fais des tests sur les animaux ! de plus elles sont chers comparés a des croquettes de bien meilleure qualitée 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> peut etre tenter gosbi a la place de maxima ?


Bah mierde.... on m'a vanté les mérites de cette marque (de façon très vendeuse), du coup je me suis dirigée là-dessus.....
Elle mangera ça le temps de changer (j'ai commandé 2 paquets de 15 kgs mais ça va pas durer longtemps avec elle), mais en rapport qualité/prix je ne trouve pas grand chose en fait, le paquet de 15 kgs fait le mois avec elle!

----------


## Poupoune 73

p360 de ce topic yenz a réactualisé la liste de toutes les marques de qualité, c'est à dire contenant à minima 50% de viande sur le produit fini, car le chien est un carnivore opportuniste. eu*anuba c'est quoi, 20-30% de viande maxi??? on ne nourrit pas un carnivore avec ce type d'alimentation. tu ne trouveras rien de qualité en animalerie ou au supermarché.
en attendant tu peux déjà regarder des boutiques comme nourrir comme la nature, la compagnie des croquettes, pets-animalia, miscota, etc.

----------


## Taysa

> Bah mierde.... on m'a vanté les mérites de cette marque (de façon très vendeuse), du coup je me suis dirigée là-dessus.....
> Elle mangera ça le temps de changer (j'ai commandé 2 paquets de 15 kgs mais ça va pas durer longtemps avec elle), mais en rapport qualité/prix je ne trouve pas grand chose en fait, le paquet de 15 kgs fait le mois avec elle!



quel est ton budget pour un sac de 15kg stp ? Parcequ'eukanuna c'est pas donner pour ca j'ai du mal a comprendre  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Rupture chez Natyka  ::  Quelqu'un sait quand ils seront de nouveau approvisionnés ???

----------


## Lynna

Taysa, non elles ne sont pas spécialement chères les croquettes Eukanuba, quand je compare, par exemple, avec les RC de gamme équivalente je suis à 62€, les Eukanuba sont à 55€, sachant que la dose journalière à donner pour les Eukanuba est moindre... donc déjà une économie de 7€ et le paquet dure plus longtemps, quand un chien mange 15 kgs par mois environ ça change quand même... 

Sinon j'ai lu un peu ce que je trouvais sur les compositions de croquettes etc, ainsi que quelques pages de ce post, mais j'avoue que je suis un peu perdue et que j'ai pas tellement cherché à comprendre non plus, pas trop eu le temps de m'y pencher sérieusement...
Du coup quand j'ai été orientée sur les Eukanuba j'ai tenté, apparemment je me suis bien trompée, bon j'ai commandé que 2 paquets donc je vais les donner à ma louloute mais ça durera que 2 mois, le prochain coup je vais essayer de pas prendre de la merdouille!

----------


## Taysa

Nan mais tu me cites que des marques de merde la ^^ 

tu prends gosbi = 55€/15kg, maxima = 58€/14kg excellente marque ! 

Regarde sur la compagnie des croquettes et si tu as des questions n'hesite pas

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ma chienne passe un sac par mois aussi donc je sais ce que c'est ! 
Actuellement je suis sur PURIZON a 46.90€ les 13.5kg sans les reducs sur zooplus.fr

----------


## Sanaga

*J'ai nettoyé*

----------


## Lynna

Bah Eukanuba je ne connaissais que de nom, j'avais jamais testé, pour les RC j'ai fait une comparaison au pif, en regardant sur zooplus...
J'ai bien compris que Eukanuba c'était de la merdouillle  :: 

Bah 13,5 kgs ça ne fait même pas le mois, si je compare avec les RC citées plus haut, les 15 kgs font le mois, et si je compare encore aux Eukanuaba les 15 kgs sont censées tenir 1 mois et demi (d'après les doses journalières marquées), donc même à 55€ c'est plus économique...

Je me suis jamais aventurée sur les marques que tu cites, parce que je ne les connais pas, à part les RC, les Hill's, etc, ce qu'on trouve un peu partout je ne me suis pas renseignée sur le reste (c'est à faire)...

Enfin en gros, il faudrait que j'arrive à trouver une marque bien qui reviendrait à 30-35€ par mois pour ma louloute...

----------


## lealouboy

Je donne Gosbi Agneau et Natyka Gold, je m'en tire pour environ 105€ par mois pour 29.40kg et 3 chiens...

----------


## Taysa

Non mais arrete de compter en mois et regarde le prix au kilo lol 
55€/15kg d'eukanuba = 3.67€ du kg 
46.90€ (prix sans les -5%) /13.5 purizon (par exemple)= 3.47€/kg 

donc deja rien que ca tu es moins cher sur une marque superpremium de tres haute qualitee ou en plus tu en donneras beaucoup moins qu'eukanuba !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La c'est qu'un exemple hein mais quand tu achetes tu regardes le prix au kilo c'est pareil quand on fais les courses pour soi meme. 
La purizon je suis a 300gr par jour pour une chienne de 37kg et elle est largement rassasiée. 

Donc le sac me fais bien plus d'un mois mais vu je donne a volontee maintenant je calcule meme plus je lui ouvre le sac elle se debrouille

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Perso je me demerde toujours la par exemple avec zooplus j'arrive a avoir 27kg de purizon pour 81€  :Smile:

----------


## Lynna

Justement je regarde au kg, c'est pour ça que je te disais que sur Eukanuba et RC (en comparant deux marques de mierde), ça me revenait finalement moins cher, et en plus la dose journalière était moindre....
Enfin je m'exprime mal, mais oui je regarde le prix au kg, et aussi la dose à donner par jour (ça varie d'une marque à l'autre).
Et comme je disais aussi, je ne connaissais pas les marques citées car je regardais les marques style Hill's, RC et compagnie, mais je cherche mieux  :: 

La marque purizon me parait très bien du coup, mais 300grs c'est peu non? Ici elle mange beaucoup plus que ça (400-420grs), et je la trouve pas rassasiée, en même temps manger c'est son plaisir! (et elle est pas grosse)
Est-ce que ça convient à un chien de 8 ans? (molossoïde)

Lealouboy, ici y a 6 chiens en ce moment, en plus des chats, et du reste, alors je t'explique même pas le budget bouffe/mois, même nous on a pas un tel budget pour notre alimentation...

----------


## Taysa

Elle pese combien ? 

Avant d'etre sur une gamme sans cereales ganja avait 450gr par jour. Et elle etait moins grosse.

----------


## Lynna

Elle pèse environ 35 kgs, ça varie un peu de temps en temps, mais là je trouve qu'elle a perdu un peu de poids, et j'aimerais bien qu'elle reprenne un peu si possible...
Du coup, la marque Purizon m'intéresse vraiment!

----------


## Taysa

Bah 35kg tu peux deja commencer avec 350gr / jour. 

Purizon actuellement est a 46.90€ sur zooplus (y'a toujours des promos quasiment) , et y'a un code permanent pour avoir -5% ! 
En nouveau client tu auras 10%

----------


## Lynna

Je vais être obligée d'écouler les deux paquets de Eukanuba quand même, donc ça ne sera pas de suite, mais je vais me diriger sur cette marque, elle a l'air top.
J'ai vu le prix sur zooplus, il y a 10€ de réduction en ce moment (j'espère que l'offre va durer un moment) donc 46,90€, et si je fais une grosse commande j'aurais les 5%! 

Merci beaucoup Taysa  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

L'offre elle y est quasi tout le temps, franchement a chaque fois je commande ils y sont !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je commande par deux sacs (code plus avantageux comme ca) donc a chaque fois je suis retombee sur les -10€. J'ai du changer car mon fournisseur ne vendait plus la marque que je prenais et sur le reste du net elles sont assez cher donc j'ai tester purizon et meme si ma chienne est une barrique elles les mangent donc je m'embete plus

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Peu importe le montant les -5% sont valables tout le temps avec le code ci dessus

----------


## nounou_ogg

Bonjour.
Comme je viens d'adopter un croisé d'un peu plus de 40 kg, je me suis penchée sur les croquettes. Le refuge SPA nous avait recommandé RC, donc on l'a acheté en quatrième vitesse. Et puis j'ai finalement lu la composition et...  ::   :: 

Après avoir lu une grosse partie du topic (dont le récap' de la page 360, merci, ça a simplifié mes recherches  :Smile:  ), j'ai retenu trois marques : Platinum, Applaws et Farrado.

Avant de me décider à en tester une, je voulais juste savoir si les humains de compagnie de grands chiens avaient rencontré des difficultés avec l'une ou l'autre de ces marques. Merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## Kybou!

Je donne des Applaws pour ma part (après avoir testé les Natyka) ! 

Applaws Senior pour ma fifille de 13 ans (40 kg) et Applaws Chicken and Lamb pour les 2 autres (de respectivement 30 et 35 kg) ...

 J'en suis très satisfaite mais les croquettes sont très très petites (et mes chiens sont des aspirateurs) ... Ceci dit, c'est de ma faute, j'étais pressée et j'ai commandé en catastrophe ... Il existe une gamme Large Breed pour les grands chiens (je les prendrai la prochaine fois) ... Mes chiens aiment bcp en tout cas et visiblement, ils les assimilent bien !

----------


## jenny02

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...155ma27m3.html et celle la vous en pensez quoi pour des chiens qui ont tendance à l'embonpoint (léger hein)
*Stade de croissance :*
					 					Adulte
					 					 					Croissance
					 				AGNEAU ET SAUMON  sont les composants protéiques majoritaires de  cette nouvelle référence GOSBI , celle ci a été spécialement formulée  pour satisfaire les besoins de croissance des races géantes et grandes  en apportant des protéines de qualité sans trop de lipides afin de  limiter l'énergie métabolisable qui , en excès , accélère trop la  croissance engendrant éventuellement des problèmes osseux .

*Cette  formule permet donc une croissance harmonieuse des grandes et moyennes  races en ménageant leurs articulations et même en les protégant avec des  taux élevés de chondroprotecteurs naturels .

*Convient aussi à toute race dont le poids adulte est supérieur à 20 kg .

Notez aussi que cette référence , avec un rapport protéines /matière grasse de 34/15 , *conviendra aussi parfaitement aux chiens adultes pas trop actifs*  , type chiennes stérilisées, son apport modéré de lipides porra être  plus adapté par exemple que dans la référence Gosbi  Exclusive chicken .


*INGRÉDIENTS:

*Agneau déshydraté, riz, saumon  déshydraté, graisse de poulet, cretons d'agneau, pulpe de pomme, huile  de saumon, poudre d’oeuf, levure desséché, fibres végétales, chlorure de  potassium.

+FORMULE PROVITAL: carotte déshydratée, tomate  déshydratée (0,50%), haricots (0,50%) huile d’olive (0,40%), épinards  déshydratés, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg / kg), pétales de souci séchées,  luzerne déshydratée, algues séchées, brocoli déshydratée, extrait de  graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graines  de thé vert, camomille déshydraté, extrait d’orange, extrait de citron,  extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile bourrache, extrait de  chicorée riche en F.O.S., chondroïtine (1000 mg / kg  , extrait de  fruits rouges, extrait d’ail, extrait de thym, extrait de graines  d’origan, extrait de graines de chardon, extrait de yucca, extrait de  romarin, extrait d’aloe vera, les canneberges, extrait de poivron,  L-carnitine, la taurine, de la biotine, extrait de racine de réglisse,  extrait de fruits de mer, moules vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange  probiotique).
*conservé naturellement avec tocophérol (vitE ) et extraits végétaux . 

ANALYSE :
*protéines = *34%*
lipides = *15%*
fibres =2%
cendres =8%
Ca= 1.15%
P= 0.85
Ca/P= 1.35
additifs = oligoéléments Fe, I, Co,Cu,Mn, Zn, Se + vit A , D3, E .

*CONSEILS D'UTILISATION ET INFORMATIONS COMPLÉMENTAIRES*
		A utiliser dès l'âge de 2 mois et pendant toute la croissance des grandes races , soit jusqu'à 24 mois.

Peut  s'utiliser à tout âge chez des chiens adultes  qui n'ont pas besoins  d'une source d'énergie lipidique importante afin de prévenir une  surcharge pondérale.

Déconseillé chez les chiens de sport ou qui travaillent intensément , préférez alors Gosbi exclusive Chicken ou HI gh Energy .

----------


## Taysa

Elles ont l'air bien en compo !

----------


## jenny02

Je pense que je vais tester sur mes loups...

Je suis en train de regarder il y a Acana qui propose une gamme light mais je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup Luna a 3kg à perdre Togo 2 kg

La, Luna a déjà fondu mais bon ration à 190g je veux pas l'affamé non plus ma douce...

----------


## Taysa

J'essayerais peut etre meme sur ganja tiens !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah le acana fit&light il est top de chez top ! 
Je l'ai arreter car mon fournisseur le vendait plus et que sur le net je le trouve trop cher (bah uais ca fais toujours chier de payer plus cher un truc que tu trouvais a 10€ de moins lol)

----------


## jenny02

Niveau prix c'est similaire aux Maxima je vais tester cette version de Acana alors je pense

Gosbi j'hésite ya du riz et mes chiens le riz ça leur colle la chiasse..

----------


## jenny02

Seul point galère ça saoul les sacs de 13 kg pffff pourquoi ils font pas tout en sac de 15kg ou 20 kg ça serait plus pratique sérieux...

----------


## Taysa

Ui mais je payais pas ce prix la moi  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Clair que ca manque les sacs de 20kg !

----------


## Poupoune 73

@jenny02: tu fais quelle activité physique avec tes chiens? parce que ma bergère a 7 ans, stérilisée, pèse une petite vingtaine de kg, je lui donne environ 200g/j  de maxima cotecnica graine free au printemps et à l'automne, et 220g/j l'hiver et l'été

----------


## Massmiette

Petite questions aux utilisateurs de Maxima grain free : N'ayant pas de balance, est ce que quelqu'un sait combien pèse l'équivalent de  250mL (un mug) de ces croquettes  ? D'après mes calculs je devrais lui donner 400 grammes par jour (chien de 27 kilos, mince et très sportif : footing, vélo, jeux), mais du coup je ne voie pas bien ce que cela peut représenter

Merci  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Je donne des Applaws pour ma part (après avoir testé les Natyka) ! 
> 
> Applaws Senior pour ma fifille de 13 ans (40 kg) et Applaws Chicken and Lamb pour les 2 autres (de respectivement 30 et 35 kg) ...
> 
> J'en suis très satisfaite mais les croquettes sont très très petites (et mes chiens sont des aspirateurs) ... Ceci dit, c'est de ma faute, j'étais pressée et j'ai commandé en catastrophe ... Il existe une gamme Large Breed pour les grands chiens (je les prendrai la prochaine fois) ... Mes chiens aiment bcp en tout cas et visiblement, ils les assimilent bien !


Tu n'étais pas satisfaite des Natyka ?

----------


## Taysa

400gr pour un chien de 27kg ca me parait beaucoup surtout avec du maxima ! 
Sinon non le mieux est de peser car meme des fois avec le meme gobelet le grammage change (tester)

----------


## confetti

Massmiette , investit dans une balance , il y en a des pas chères , c'est le mieux !

----------


## Massmiette

Pour arriver à 400 grammes, j'ai utilisé ce calcul :

ENA = 100 - protéine brut (%) - Matières grasses (%) - cendres brutes
(%) -cellulose brute (%) - teneur en eau (%)

VE = 35 x protéine brute (%) + 85 x matières grasses (%) + 35 x ENA
(%)
BEE = 130 x PV  ^0,75

Puis BEE / VE

Ce qui me donne :
VE = 3700
BEE = 130 * 27^0.75 = 1540
BEE/VE = 0.41 kilos, donc 410 grammes par jour.

Et ce calcul ne prend pas en compte l'activité, or le mien est très actif, et j'ai eu du mal à le mettre en état (a été récupéré squelettique, abandonné en janvier), du coup cela ne me semble pas être trop, mais si jamais il grossit trop, je diminuerais. 

Effectivement du coup je vais acheter une balance, mais si en attendant quelqu'un peut me donner une petite idée du volume ce serait super ^^

----------


## jenny02

Un mug bien rempli à raz de Maxima ça me fait 114g mais ce n'est qu'indicatif hein

Mes chiens ont comme activité balade tranquille la semaine et une a 2 ballades sportive 10 à 12 km en vélo soit environ à 10 km/h...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après moult reflexion je pense que je vais tester les acana fit and light on verra bien ce que ça donne...

----------


## Kybou!

> Tu n'étais pas satisfaite des Natyka ?


Non ... Au début, ça allait et au bout de quelques semaines, c'était la cata ... En plus, clairement, y a plus sérieux quoi ...  ::

----------


## Tisouen

La cata à quel niveau Kybou ? 

Et pas sérieux niveau commercial ? 

Moi j'ai toujours aucun problème avec  ::

----------


## TillidieBT

Natyka toujours en rupture ? Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il se passe ??

----------


## Tisouen

Je savais pas qu'ils étaient en rupture. J'ai reçu ma commande y a un peu plus d'une semaine sans soucis.

----------


## lealouboy

> Natyka toujours en rupture ? Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il se passe ??


non, ça me saoule, ça fait plus de 10 jours  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non ... Au début, ça allait et au bout de quelques semaines, c'était la cata ... En plus, clairement, y a plus sérieux quoi ...


Du coup, tu prends quelle variété d'Applaws ?
Les miens avec le mélange Gosbi/Natyka, c'était nickel... Là, je n'ai plus de Natyka, Djobi boude un peu sa gamelle et Daïs maigrit déjà un peu  ::

----------


## Poska

Miss Dana est au Maxima grain free depuis quelques semaines. Moi qui voulait la faire grossir, voilà que je dois la mettre au régime maintenant, on n'aperçoit même plus ses côtes  ::  Et elle est en pleine forme (un peu trop même!).
Donc très contente de ces croquettes, je sais maintenant quoi prendre si j'ai à nouveau des maigrichons en FA.

----------


## jenny02

ca saoul ce point de Maxima j'en suis enchanté aussi sauf que pareil mes chiens sont en mode petit boudin avec... La j'en suis a des doses de 195 g pour arréter la prise de poids... J'espère que les acana leur rendront leur poids de forme...

----------


## Massmiette

le mien en mange énormément par rapport aux tiens (environ 350 grammes par jour) et il reste tout svelte...mais bon, c'est la seule croquette qui le garde aussi bien en état ...(il doit avoir un ténia résistant aux vermifuges, c'pas possible  :: )

----------


## D-elphine

> ca saoul ce point de Maxima j'en suis enchanté aussi sauf que pareil mes chiens sont en mode petit boudin avec... La j'en suis a des doses de 195 g pour arréter la prise de poids... J'espère que les acana leur rendront leur poids de forme...


ici avec les totw ils avaient grossi, avec acana light pour ma grosse ça a bien passé sans trop diminué, les autres ne grossissent de toute façon pas, là j'ai testé applaws ils n'ont pas grossi

----------


## jenny02

Je viens de tomber sur cette marque de croquette : http://www.atavik.fr/nos_produits_recette_poulet.html

Qui connait et qui donne à ses chiens?

----------


## Taysa

A ce prix la perso je pref donner orijen.

----------


## valou69

bonjour,


mon cocker a bientôt fini son sac de croquettes RC sensitive control....je vais devoir sous peu commander des nouvelles croquettes.


il part facilement en diarrhée, a des pellicules, un poil pas top.


j'hésite entre platinum iberico (car je suis satisfaite de platinum pour mes autres chiens) ou gosbi lamb et rice que je ne connais pas. 


vu la période de vacances je ne voudrais pas multiplier les expériences...que choisiriez vous ? merci !

----------


## mumu34

vu le nombre de page, excusez moi si sujet deja traité!

je me pose une question, je viens de commander des farrado poulet dans la composition ils indiquent "viande", je leur donnais du nutrivet ten fish mais suite a des soucis de diarhées on m a conseillé de donner du poulet. pour les instinct nutrivet poulet ils indiquent "poulet".
il me semble que si viandeS ça veut dire muscles et cou et je ne sais plus quoi, si pas indiqué viande de poulet cela veut dire muscles mais aussi becs, pattes...
ai je raison ou pas? car nutrivet me dit que eux que du muscle....
merci

----------


## valou69

Ca a l'air pas mal atavik. viande fraiche et déshydratée, conso humaine, légumes frais...elles sont récentes, le fabricant est un éleveur de rott français. la recette se veut un subsititut du barf.

finalement j'ai envie de tester à la place de gosbi...

quelqu'un connait ?

----------


## valou69

voici une conversation sur un autre forum "éducation canine" sur les atavik. à lire en entier, 
le fabricant intervient

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...quettes-atavik

----------


## gaelle6757

après environ un an de Nutrivet Dietetic & Care, notre mamie ne les supporte plus très bien, diarrhée régulièrement donc on arrête là l'expérience, on a commencé tranquillement la transition vers Lupovet Poulet Suisse Selection, on verra bien, mais pour le moment, il y a du nettement mieux !

----------


## Hellgrine

Je suis fauché donc il me faut réduire tout... et lechien y passe... normalement je lui donne Nutrivet mais là pas possible ! Je suis allée en animalerie (vendent pas d'animaux, uniquement des produits  :Smile:  ) et le vendeur m'a proposé ça : High 5 >> http://translate.google.fr/translate...33%26bih%3D631


*Additifs par kg

Vitamines: Vitamine A 15000 UI de vitamine D3 1000 IETechnologische additifs antioxydants:
Constituants analytiques

Protéines 25%, matières grasses 16%, cendres 6,5%, fibres 2,5%.
Composition

Céréales (4% de riz) 55.85%, les produits dérivés de la viande et des animaux (20% de volaille) 28%, les huiles et les matières grasses 9,5%, d'origine végétale (0,4% de FOS) 5%, poisson et sous-produits de 1%, les légumes (0,3% végétale) 0,3%, levure 0,3%, 0,15% de minéraux



Sans colorants et conservateursRiche en vitamines et antioxydants pour la prévention de la protection des cellules



Qu'est ce que vous pensez ? Je sais c'est pas le top mais j'ai pas le choix que de réduire le budget :'( sinon vous avez mieux a pas trop cher à me proposer ? (Avant de prendre Nutrivet je prenais DogShow et ça m'a l'air mieux celui la.. pour le meme prix)*

----------


## Taysa

C'est combien le prix des 15kg ? J'arrive pas a ouvrir le lien il plante.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

23.99€ les 15kg ? 
Franchement je sais que c'est plus cher mais a 40.50€ les 20kg je preferais donner ceci : 

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/albian/230-albian-activity.html

sinon apres pour ce que tu decris autant prendre la gamme economique de chez gamm vert a 9.90€ les 20kg la compo est kif kif avec celle que ru donnes

----------


## MuzaRègne

> *Céréales (4% de riz) 55.85%, les produits dérivés de la viande et des animaux (20% de volaille) 28%, les huiles et les matières grasses 9,5%, d'origine végétale (0,4% de FOS) 5%, poisson et sous-produits de 1%, les légumes (0,3% végétale) 0,3%, levure 0,3%, 0,15% de minéraux*


C'est quand même vraiment mauvais, si c'est dans ton budget essaie plutôt ça :
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...l37ma10m3.html

Viandes de volailles moulue déshydratée (plus de 25 % de poulet et 30% de viande au total  ), maïs et farine de maïs, riz ,  graisse de poulet , hydrolysat protéines de volailles et chlorure de sodium.

----------


## Hellgrine

Bon, merci beaucoup, je vais voir avec vos exemple parce que ouais, plus ça va et moins je les aime ces croquettes du magasin !! En plus elles sont toutes petites et du coup les chats les manges aussi lol
Elles ont quelle tailles les Josera et Albian ?

----------


## Taysa

Les josera active font la taille des royal canin. 
Les albian je ne sais pas du tout !

----------


## Hellgrine

Je connais pas du tout les RC lol ça fait genre taille pour chat ou plus gros ?

Pfiouuu j'ai cherché Josera sur zooplus.fr http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...oquettes_chien ça fait beaucoup plus cher !!! 2,25 le kilo contre 2,96 :O mais bon, c'est pas la meme compo non plus les Josera basic n'existent pas sur zooplus ! Grrr

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu ne veux pas les acheter sur NCLN ? Moi je préfère largement donner des sous à une petite entreprise qu'à une grosse multinationale ^^

----------


## Taysa

Bah ui pourquoi ne pas commander sur ncln ou lcdc :| 

tu as les frais de port offert en plus au dessus de 39€ et 5% en nouveau clients. 

Les josera dont tu parles sur zooplus c'est la gamme au dessus. 

Et les basic ou active sont bien plus grosses que des croq chats !

----------


## jenny02

> Tu ne veux pas les acheter sur NCLN ? Moi je préfère largement donner des sous à une petite entreprise qu'à une grosse multinationale ^^


En plus niveau efficacité on peut pas faire mieux... Je commande avant 10h je reçois mes croquettes le lendemain...

----------


## valou69

tu as aussi sans céréales mais avec pdt, et avec viande fraiche : les profine à 45  les 15 kg. c'est encore moins cher par deux sacs. regarde sur le site option deux sacs

http://croquettes-profine.fr/category.php?id_category=9

elles sont dans la liste de yenz. rapport qualité prix elles sont trés bien et rien à voir avec tes high 5 bourrées de céréales.

----------


## Lili03

Est-ce que quelqu'un a entendu parler de ces croquettes ? cela vient de passer sur FB .. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est ça  : http://proseriespet.ca/dog-food/ ?

----------


## Hellgrine

> Tu ne veux pas les acheter sur NCLN ? Moi je préfère largement donner des sous à une petite entreprise qu'à une grosse multinationale ^^


Ho non j'ai rien contre acheter chez eux ! C'est juste par habitude que je regardais et puis j'avoue que par rapport aux points... (oui je me fais avoir) mais également par rapport aux frais de port gratuit du coup

----------


## lili-vanille

Bonjour !
Je reviens vers vous pour savoir si je dois faire une transition (et comment la faire) entre les Arden Grange saumon - dont la compo va changer et qui ne me conviennent plus - et les Maxima grain free dont je viens de recevoir un sac de 3 kilos. 
Mes chiens sont de taille moyenne et ont 2 et 3 ans. Ils sont minces et n'ont pas tendance à prendre du poids. L'un d'entre eux est fragile au niveau intestinal mais avec les Arden Grange, ça allait... que penser des Maxima pour eux ? 
Sinon, j'avais pensé essayer Gosbi, les nouvelles (Giant Puppy - ou d'autres (chicken, fish...)
Merci de vos conseils.

----------


## jenny02

Tout dépend de tes chiens hein... Moi perso je met une poignée des nouvelles croquettes dans la gamelle mélangées avec les anciennes j'observe les crottes le lendemain si RAS le soir je mets directement les nouvelles croquettes mais j'ai des chiens qui ont un transit en béton armé...

Certains chiens ont besoin d'une méga transition sur plusieurs jours / semaines d'autre ça passe tout seul...

----------


## Hydra

Bonjour, 
je voudrais vos lumières et vos conseils pour que je puisse nourrir avec les meilleures croquettes possibles mes deux chiens; hydra, rottweiler X beauceron de 1an et demi et guizmo, Boxer X BA de 5 ans, ils n'ont pas du tout la même activité physique et n'ont pas le même degré de tolérance aux croquettes (j'expliquerai tout plus loin);
J'aimerais dans l'idéal qu'ils mangent les mêmes croquettes ou qu'elles viennent du même point de vente. J'ajoute que je ne suis pas en mesure de commander des croquettes via internet car je travaille de manière itinérante, ce qui réduit le champs des possibles !!!
J'ai essayé:
_Pedigree_: c'est ce qu'ils ont le plus longtemps mangé, mais plusieurs choses me gênaient malgré qu'ils avaient l'air d'aimer ça; ma petite avait le poil très terne et faisait du yoyo niveau poids, et avait tendance à se goinfrer. mon petit vieux avait aussi tendance a ne pas finir ses gamelles
J'ai donc opté pour _eukanuba_ chez botanic, en ne commencant que par nourrir la petite avec! résultat génial !! poil de bébé, une forme d'enfer et elle avait moins tendance à se goinfrer, mais ça me fait mal au coeur de laisser guizmo avec ses pedigree, malheureusement je n'ai pas les moyens d'assumer financiérement les eukanuba pour les deux !!!
j'ai cherché un meilleur rapport qualité/prix et ait essayé _outdog 500_ de chez decathlon, et là c'est l'enfer pour la petite; elle perds du poids a vue d'oeil alors que je respecte les doses recommandées, son poil est pire qu'avec les pedigree, elle a des pellicules !! RAS pour guizmo, qui finit même de bon coeur ses gamelles, chose que l'ont avait pas vu depuis longtemps !!!
Bref, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ma chienne maigrit autant et j'espère trouver quelque chose de correct ici pour eux avec votre aide bien sur  ::

----------


## jenny02

Encore une question et après j'arrête ...  :: 

Plutôt Acana light and fit ou plutôt Nutrivet dietetic and care ou applaws lite???

----------


## jenny02

> Bonjour, 
> je voudrais vos lumières et vos conseils pour que je puisse nourrir avec les meilleures croquettes possibles mes deux chiens; hydra, rottweiler X beauceron de 1an et demi et guizmo, Boxer X BA de 5 ans, ils n'ont pas du tout la même activité physique et n'ont pas le même degré de tolérance aux croquettes (j'expliquerai tout plus loin);
> J'aimerais dans l'idéal qu'ils mangent les mêmes croquettes ou qu'elles viennent du même point de vente. J'ajoute que je ne suis pas en mesure de commander des croquettes via internet car je travaille de manière itinérante, ce qui réduit le champs des possibles !!!
> J'ai essayé:
> _Pedigree_: c'est ce qu'ils ont le plus longtemps mangé, mais plusieurs choses me gênaient malgré qu'ils avaient l'air d'aimer ça; ma petite avait le poil très terne et faisait du yoyo niveau poids, et avait tendance à se goinfrer. mon petit vieux avait aussi tendance a ne pas finir ses gamelles
> J'ai donc opté pour _eukanuba_ chez botanic, en ne commencant que par nourrir la petite avec! résultat génial !! poil de bébé, une forme d'enfer et elle avait moins tendance à se goinfrer, mais ça me fait mal au coeur de laisser guizmo avec ses pedigree, malheureusement je n'ai pas les moyens d'assumer financiérement les eukanuba pour les deux !!!
> j'ai cherché un meilleur rapport qualité/prix et ait essayé _outdog 500_ de chez decathlon, et là c'est l'enfer pour la petite; elle perds du poids a vue d'oeil alors que je respecte les doses recommandées, son poil est pire qu'avec les pedigree, elle a des pellicules !! RAS pour guizmo, qui finit même de bon coeur ses gamelles, chose que l'ont avait pas vu depuis longtemps !!!
> Bref, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ma chienne maigrit autant et j'espère trouver quelque chose de correct ici pour eux avec votre aide bien sur


Je laisse les spécialiste te répondre mais il y a des sites qui font livré en point relais... Ce ne serait pas possible pour toi? moi c'est ce que je fais avec mes horaire de travail c'est nikel... Tu aurais ainsi de la bien meilleur qualité au même prix que les eukanuba. voir moins cher..

----------


## Hydra

> Je laisse les spécialiste te répondre mais il y a des sites qui font livré en point relais... Ce ne serait pas possible pour toi? moi c'est ce que je fais avec mes horaire de travail c'est nikel...


Effectivement ça peut être une solution!!! C'est quel genre de point relais ou tu te fais livrer??? et quels sont ces sites qui utilisent des relais? j'imagine qu'ils ne le font pas tous

----------


## Hydra

Me reste plus qu'à trouver celles qui conviendraient le mieux. J'ai cru comprendre en lisant ce topic qu'une baisse de poids pourrait être due au fait qu'il n'y a pas de céréales dans la croquette, à confirmer ^^

----------


## jenny02

Moi c'est un magasin d’électro ménager a 5 minutes de chez moi qui est ouvert du mardi au samedi jusque 19h le soir... C'est juste tip-top quand on bosse!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Regarde p 360 de ce topic il y a un récapitulatif des bonne croquettes pour te faire un premier avis sur la question... Le temps que d'autres viennent te répondre...

----------


## pomku

Hydra, quel est ton budget maximal et le nombre de kg de croquettes que tes chiens consomment par mois en moyenne ? Pas facile de te conseiller sans savoir cela …  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

> Encore une question et après j'arrête ... 
> 
> Plutôt Acana light and fit ou plutôt Nutrivet dietetic and care ou applaws lite???


dans l'ordre de preference : acana le top, applaws (tres cher maintenant je trouve) et nutrivet (j'aime pas du tout mais bon)

----------


## Coline 12

Bonsoir, me revoilà en quête de nouveau conseil, voila donc j'ai donc commencé les croquettes maxima cotecnia grain free pour mon Landseer qui avait des problémes de digestion avec des selles molles, depuis tout est rentré dans l'ordre, par contre il n'arrive toujours pas à prendre de poids; 62kg pour 84 cm au garrot et 20 mois, j'aimerais bien qu'il se remplume un peu, il est tout mince ! Seulement je viens d'aller chez mon véto pour un rappel et je lui est donc dit que j'avais changé de croquettes ,il me disait pas de soucis, qu'il fallait pas hésiter à changer vu qu'il digérer mal à la base mais comme j'avais enmené la composition des croquettes ; là en la voyant : il m'a dit que le soucis pour lui des croquettes sans céréales c'est qu'il y a trop de proteines et que cela fait travailler davantage la digestion du chien, son foie, ses reins etc...et que cela raccourcirait la durée de vie de mon chien !et que de plus on ne voyait pas dans la compo ce que c'est " viande déshydraté (la connaissez vous?) donc pour en revenir, je précise que c'est un très bon véto, qu'il ne me vend pas de croquettes,et qu'il ma déjà sauvé à plusieurs reprise mon autre chien que j'avais avant, alors je suis très inquiète , car moi la seule chose que je souhaite , c'est le bien être et le mieux pour mon chien, et si je dois raccourcir la vie de mon chien, là....je ne pensai spas que les sans céréales pouvait faire çà, alors dites moi ce que vous en pensais SVP, les retours que vous avez de vous vétos de ceus que vous en connaissez, car je me sens perdu ...avec tous mes remerciements.

----------


## Chazor

Bonjour,

Agé de 9 ans, mon Bouledogue français n'a pas de gros problèmes de santé apparents mais il commence à avoir de l'age et a tendance à dormir beaucoup plus qu'avant et reste très peu actif. Il n'a pas d'embonpoint mais son ventre se gonfle d'air instantanément après la moindre excitation ou lors de grandes soifs après avoir bu.

Souhaitant le garder en bonne forme jusqu'au restant de ses jours, j'ai parcourus les forums pour lui choisir les meilleures croquettes possible. Mon choix s'est orienté vers les croquettes sans céréales et plus précisément Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic & Care.
Après une dizaine de jours de transition, aucun problème d'adaptation. Il a aimé ses croquettes avec beaucoup d'appétit et en gardant des selles parfaites. 
Après épuisement du sac au bout de 3 mois sans aucun soucis, je lui en ai alors commandé un second, toujours chez zooplus. Et là 2 surprises :

1) Les croquettes étaient beaucoup plus foncées que celles du premier sac, passant du brun moyen au brun foncé presque noir.
J'ai alors contacté Nutrivet qui m'ont répondu ceci :

_"Cette modification de couleur se produit lorsque nous changeons la filière (remplacement de l'ancienne trop usée). Sur les premières productions, il y a donc un risque que la croquette soit plus grosse (plus expansée); pour éviter cela nous modifions la pression dans le fourreau de l'extrudeur ce qui a un impact sur le brunissement de Maillard (croquette plus foncée ou plus claire). Il ne s'agit que d'une petite variation de couleur, aucun impact sur l'odeur ou la qualité de la croquette. Et en aucun cas, nous n'avons modifié la composition."_

2) Instantanément et encore aujourd'hui depuis ce second sac (2 mois), les selles de mon bouledogue sont devenues malodorantes, plus molles et plus noires.
Ce constat tant à démontrer que la réponse de Nutrivet ne tiens pas, et d'ailleurs ils ne m'ont plus répondu après mon second mail leur indiquant les problèmes.

J'aimerai avoir votre impression par rapport au problème Nutrivet, mais aussi que vous puissiez me suggérer d'autres croquettes. Mon attirance se dirige vers :

Orijen Senior, Acana (mais lesquelles ?), Taste Of The Wild (mais lesquelles ?), Lupo Natural...

J'attends vos suggestions et commentaires.

----------


## Poupoune 73

il y a effectivement eu des plaintes quant à la qualité des nutrivet instinct ici, cf. le topic dédié aux croquettes. regarde p360 yenz a listé les marques de qualité. personnellement pour ma bergère de 7 ans qui pèse 20kg je lui donne les maxima cotecnica grainfree
peut-être explorer la piste su syndrome de cushing? les symptômes pourraient correspondre

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai eu exactement le même soucis que toi chez Nutrivet (manque de sérieux et de transparence)  ::  Je donne Gosbi + Natyka (enfin là c'est pas mieux, ça fait 3 semaines qu'ils sont en rupture  :: ) mais ce sont des croquettes avec du riz  ::  

Il faudrait demander à un modérateur de fusionner ce sujet avec celui des croquettes  ::

----------


## muzellecime

Nutrivet non concluantes, ici... Et Granatapet non concluantes pour les chats !  ::  On revient donc aux RC "caca dixit le topic" qui, elles, conviennent aux uns et aux autres !!!

----------


## Taysa

Rc qui cautionne les combats de chiens c'est sur top idee !

----------


## Noemie-

de qué cautionne les combats de chien ?  ::

----------


## rafaela13

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...3906_3244.html

----------


## Chazor

Je reviens à mon sujet principal si vous permettez. 

Pour mon bouledogue et ses caractéristiques citées au début, quelles croquettes choisir et pourquoi ?
Natyka étant en rupture de stock, je commence à hésiter entre Orijen Senior, Applaw, Cotecnica grain free maxima, Farrado... Je vois aussi que ces dernières sont proposées avec soit du canard, du lapin ou du poulet. Une préférence ?
Quelle seraient les croquettes qui seraient le mieux indiquées par rapport à leur taux de cendres, graisses, protéines etc ?
Et à votre avis, des croquettes sans céréales seraient-elles préférables pour mon chien ?

----------


## Hydra

> Hydra, quel est ton budget maximal et le nombre de kg de croquettes que tes chiens consomment par mois en moyenne ? Pas facile de te conseiller sans savoir cela …


30 jours le paquet de 15 kg ! Niveau budget entre 50 et 70 euros, pour un paquet de 15 kg. (ou deux paquets plus petits de croquettes differentes qui conviendraient à mes deux chiens, je suis en train de fortement hesiter à reprendre eukanuba/pedigree)

----------


## rafaela13

Pour les histoires de croquettes, de compo etc, il faut normalement poster ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-381.html

----------


## pomku

> 30 jours le paquet de 15 kg ! Niveau budget entre 50 et 70 euros, pour un paquet de 15 kg. (ou deux paquets plus petits de croquettes differentes qui conviendraient à mes deux chiens, je suis en train de fortement hesiter à reprendre eukanuba/pedigree)


À ce prix-là, tu as les Gosbi qui sont d'excellentes croquettes avec pour seule céréale du riz ! Va jeter un oeil là :
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa7ma27m3.html
Tu as le choix : poulet, agneau, poisson, senior, active, mini, etc; avec remise pour grosses commandes et remises pour les nouveaux clients. En  outre,  NCLN livre  vite et bien. Je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux mais j'ai parfois tellement été déçue par certaines sociétés (sacs éventrés, cartons éclatés, DLC limites, erreur dans la commande et aucun suivi !) que je ne peux que les recommander. ET Mes chiens mangent des Gosbi et pètent la forme !  :Smile:

----------


## mumu34

j ai eu aussi un soucis avec nutrivet ten fish....
je viens de commander farrado, je les prenais a la truite avant mais sur conseil du veto j essaye poulet/dinde
les 2 chiennes aiment mais la beauceronne ne veut pas faire son caca devant moi donc pas controlé!!!lol

----------


## Chazor

> Pour les histoires de croquettes, de compo etc, il faut normalement poster ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-381.html


Je sais je me suis trompé de forum et demandé à la modération de bien vouloir le déplacer dans la bonne section.

----------


## Chazor

Beaucoup de témoignages m'ont convaincu, tous comptes faits j'ai commandé chez NCLN les croquettes "Senior" de la gamme "Exclusive Of Gosbi". 
Comme le dit Pomku, bien que ces croquettes ne soient pas "Grain free" ni sans céréales, elles n'en contiennent qu'une seule mais la plus tolérable, le riz. Leur rapport qualité/prix me parait excellent et peut-être supérieur à Orijen Senior plus cher, avec une composition aussi remarquable que les retours de témoignages des consommateurs qui le confirment. (appétence, rapport Ca/P, faible taux de cendres, selles de qualité etc.)

Dans quelques semaines je reviendrai rapporter mon témoignage.

----------


## gaelle6757

nous aussi même problème chez Nutrivet alors que ça faisait un an qu'on lui donnait Dietetic & Care, depuis quelques semaines, ne les supportait plus, on a pris Lupovet Selection, ça a l'air de lui réussir

----------


## mofo

je viens de tombée sur ce site vous connaissez ? ça a l'air de bonne qualité non :

http://www.bobandlush.com/adult/prem...toes-peas.html

----------


## Poupoune 73

moui enfin viande fraiche en 1er ingrédient -> le % diminue grandement une fois déshydraté dans la croquette

----------


## mofo

c"est comparable à acana ? gosbi ? car mon loulou commence à bouder gosbi, je ne sais pas si c'est passager car le fromage ça passe toujours bien   :Smile:

----------


## nounou_ogg

Finalement, après moultes hésitations, je fais la transition avec Platinum Poulet. Vu la taille des croquettes j'avais peur qu'il les gobe (Monsieur fait plus de 40 kilos), mais il les mâche(on a commencé par lui commander une dose d'essai). Niveau appétence, rien à dire, c'est presque trop bon.
Pour le moment les congélateurs sont trop petits pour qu'on le passe au BARF, mais on y songe.(nos furets étant nourris 1/3 proie, 1/3 viande fraîche et 1/3 croquettes, aucune raison de ne pas le faire pour Ouaf-Ouaf... Sauf pour les "proies", bien entendu. Mais on a intérêt à commander la viande en gros chez St Laurent  ::  vu la taille du mastodonte  ::  ).

----------


## mofo

applaws qui en donne ? quels résultats niveau selles poils etc ?  elles étaient difficiles à trouver avant et maintenant elles sont dispo sur plusieurs sites.

----------


## Massmiette

j'ai commandé 2 paquets de maxima sur Dewandas, ils sont arrivés percés, dont un pas à moitié ... Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce cas ? la première fois je n'avais pas eu de soucis.

----------


## Tisouen

Bon j'ai plus d'infos concernant les natyka. 

La marque se sépare de la société OAZ qui s'occupait de revendre depuis le site natyka.com

Du coup gros bordel mais pour ceux qui veulent commander des natyka vous en trouverez sur ce site qui devrait être opérationnel demain soir ( mais en version beta donc surement quelques bugs de traductions etc) voir lundi. 
http://www.shop.oamoo.com/

----------


## D-elphine

> applaws qui en donne ? quels résultats niveau selles poils etc ?  elles étaient difficiles à trouver avant et maintenant elles sont dispo sur plusieurs sites.


j' ai tenté applaws sénior (on finit le dernier sac), c'est appétent, bien digéré, poil sain (mais ils ont presque tous un bon poil)  mais je sais pas si c'est moi, je trouve les crottes + volumineuses, donc comme je m'y attendais j' ai recommandé ma marque number one et je viens de recevoir mais sacs d'acana, j'en suis trop ravie, applaws c'était surtout de la curiosité mais je pense quand même que ça reste une des meilleures marques.

pour nounou_ogg, ma chienne faisant + de 60 kgs et étant une gloutonne ne gobe pas les petites croquettes  (elle a testé acana, totw, applaws) ce qui me faisait justement peur, je pense qu'elles sont assez dures en texture pour les faire macher.

----------


## Taysa

Ganja ne mangeant plus du tout les purizon, je pense partir sur du gosby puppy giant ou nutragold j'attend de voir les compos.

----------


## POLKA67

> applaws qui en donne ? quels résultats niveau selles poils etc ?  elles étaient difficiles à trouver avant et maintenant elles sont dispo sur plusieurs sites.


Je teste aussi les applaws senior pour mon chien de 6 ANS 1/2 castré, selles plus volumineuses, moins moulées, pas de prise de poids.

----------


## mofo

merci polka et amandiers  :Smile:   moi aussi j'ai entendu parler de cette marque bien avant que je m'intéresse vraiment à l'alimentation de nos toutous, je prends actuellement gosbi, j'en suis satisfaite  mais comme applaws est une super marque j'ai envie de tester. j'ai vu la compo des lights qui ressemble à celle de senior je crois (niveau taux de gras). 
j'ai encore 3 sacs de 4kg de gosbi donc je vais attendre un peu mais j'ai bien envie de tenter, par contre si les selles sont plus volumineuses qu'actuellement je reviendrai à gosbi car avec gosbi elle sont bien moulées et peu volumineuses.


polka tu utilises depuis combien de temps ?

----------


## POLKA67

> polka tu utilises depuis combien de temps ?


6 semaines environ.

----------


## rafaela13

> applaws qui en donne ? quels résultats niveau selles poils etc ?  elles étaient difficiles à trouver avant et maintenant elles sont dispo sur plusieurs sites.


Moi j'en donne, selles parfaites sur les 4 chiens, poils ok mais pas de changement extraordinaire (ils étaient au homemade avant). Au début, j'ai un chien qui faisait le difficile, maintenant ils mangent tous biens, ils se régulent mieux avec ces croquettes (s'arrêtent quand trop mangé).Je n'aime pas l'odeur par contre. Globalement satisfaite quoi. 
Je pense passer à Gosbi bientôt cependant. Sans raison particulière sauf qu'on a la possibilité de faire une commande groupée, faisant baisser le prix dramatiquement.

----------


## rafaela13

> merci polka et amandiers   moi aussi j'ai entendu parler de cette marque bien avant que je m'intéresse vraiment à l'alimentation de nos toutous, je prends actuellement gosbi, j'en suis satisfaite  mais comme applaws est une super marque j'ai envie de tester. j'ai vu la compo des lights qui ressemble à celle de senior je crois (niveau taux de gras). 
> j'ai encore 3 sacs de 4kg de gosbi donc je vais attendre un peu mais j'ai bien envie de tenter, par contre si les selles sont plus volumineuses qu'actuellement je reviendrai à gosbi car avec gosbi elle sont bien moulées et peu volumineuses.
> 
> 
> polka tu utilises depuis combien de temps ?



Je crois que Gosbi (exclusive)est un peu mieux que applaws, non? les pros, besoin de votre expertise  :: !

----------


## rafaela13

Bon je fais plein de pages au hasard depuis tout à l'heure, mais je renonce !! Désolée donc de soûler mais il est où le dernier récap ? On m'a demandé conseils pour des croquettes et je veux juste filer le lien avec les marques. Mucho merci.

----------


## Poupoune 73

p360  ::

----------


## rafaela13

> p360


Merci beaucoup, je vais la mettre dans mes favoris parce que c'est impossible pour moi de m'en souvenir  ::

----------


## mofo

> Je crois que Gosbi (exclusive)est un peu mieux que applaws, non? les pros, besoin de votre expertise !


les gosbi sont très bien moi je prends les agneaux et j'en suis satisfaite (selles nickelles poils bien aussi et appétence très bien) toutefois applaws est sans céréales donc je pense meilleure que gosbi.  je voulais tester applaws car c'est applaws quoi  :Smile:  mais gosbi rien à redire !!

----------


## rafaela13

Ok ! pour Applaws : à guetter sur Zooplus uk, il y avait une super promo il y a 1 ou 2 mois ! En espérant qu'elle revienne vite  :Big Grin:  
Je ne savais pas qu'Applaws avait si bonne réputation !

----------


## Taysa

Applaws à bonne réputation uniquement depuis qu'ils ont revus tout le marketing, créer plusieurs gammes etc..... 
Avant je le donnais à mes chiennes je le commandais par palettes entières, ils ont du arrêter de le vendre car justement PERSONNE ne s'intéressait à la marque. Stopper donc pour pouvoir mieux repartir après s'être fais un peu oublier  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Par contre même tarif sur tous les sites Zooplus et plus de promos depuis...

----------


## amelie75

Croquettes? Tu boufferais des croquettes toi?
Pour une meilleure santé et un plus beau poil: faites lui la nourriture, avec éventuellement des compléments de temps en temps!!

----------


## Taysa

Amelie75 il serait bon d'eviter de donner de tels conseils ! La methode barf / ration menagere ne doit pas etre donner n'importe comment !! 
Il faut que cela soit equilibree !

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

puis dis si gentiment, ça donne envie lol



Sinon les filles, c'est quoi le meilleur taux Ca/P , pour un chiot, pour un adulte et pour un sénior? 
On est en pleine discussion avec mon frangin lol et on a des doutes

----------


## MuzaRègne

La théorie c'est "entre 1 et 2", idéalement 1.1 à 1.2 pour un adulte, 1.2 à 1.4 pour lice gestante / allaitante / chiot.
Sauf que pour les grandes races en fait, les chiots seraient plutôt plus bas. 
En gros un 1.2 ça va pour tout le monde et basta.

----------


## TillidieBT

Vu que Natyka a ses soucis qui continuent apparemment, ils revendent du Maxima grain free en attendant.

Prix unitaire 61€, jusqu'à -30% par 9 (soit 42,70€ le sac alors)

----------


## lealouboy

Les natyka sont disponibles sur le site "oamoo" donné par Tisouen  ::

----------


## Tisouen

oui voilà comme l'a dit lealouboy faut commander sur oamoo. 

Tu as déjà commandé lea ? Faut que j'en recommande rapidement. Les délais de livraisons sont comment ? (histoire que je m'y prenne pas au dernier moment  :: )

----------


## bouba92

> Croquettes? Tu boufferais des croquettes toi?
> Pour une meilleure santé et un plus beau poil: faites lui la nourriture, avec éventuellement des compléments de temps en temps!!


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Amelie 75! Les croquettes ( aussi "bonnes" soient elles , je dirais plutôt : aussi bien markétées soient elles...) ne sont faites que des dechets de l'agroalimentaire, alors franchement, quand on peut leur donner de la nourriture fraiche, c'est nettement mieux!

----------


## Mathildev

J'ai passé Hévéa, ma croisée braque/beagle de 1 an, aux Acana Pacifia il y a plusieurs mois déjà, sur les conseils de certains d'entre vous. Maintenant que j'ai un peu de recule, je peux faire un petit bilan et dire que j'en suis complètement satisfaite! 
La transition s'est fait sans problème, Hévéa les adore et niveau selles, c'est nickel (moins fréquentes qu'avant, aucune diarrhée etc.). Yenz m'avait mit en garde, mais effectivement au début j'avais forcé un peu la dose, et la miss a eu tendance à prendre rapidement du poids! J'ai rectifié assez vite, et je pense qu'on peut dire qu'avec une ration de 180g/jour pour un chien de 18 kg, ça me parait être croquette plutôt bien assimilée (bon après j'ai un chien au métabolisme plutôt économe et avec un système digestif en béton!  :Big Grin:  ).

Encore merci pour votre aide!

----------


## Houitie

J'avoue que je n'ai pas le courage de lire les 384 pages. 
Je viens d'adopter une petite Shih Tzu. Je ne sais pas quoi lui donner comme croquettes. Elle a 5 ans, pèse 5kg et est stérilisée. Pour le moment elle ne fait pas trop d'exercice mais j'espere que ça va venir. Impossible de la nourrir au barf car mon autre chienne est allergique à la viande et mange des croquettes spécifiques (si elle pioche dans la gamelle de la copine ça peut etre assez catastrophique).
Délice a déjà eu des soucis de dentition. Elle a été détartrée et a déjà perdu 5 dents. 
Elle est pour le moment à des croquettes mini chiens. 
Voici la compo. 
Protéines 27 pour 100
Matiere grasse 17 pour cent
Cellulose brute 2.5 pour cent
Matières minérales 6.5 pour cent
Calcium 1.3 pour cent
Phosphore 1 pour cent
Humidité 9 pour cent

Poulet (17%), protéines déshydratées de volaille, blé, riz (14%), farine  de gluten de maïs, maïs, graisses animales, protéines animales  hydrolysées, pulpe de betterave, levure, huile de poisson, chlorure de  potassium, sel, disphosphate tétrasodique.
Pour 65 € les 15kg je pense que je peux trouver mieux non?

----------


## confetti

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est mais je trouve ça cher !!
Va sur NCLN , tu as les gosbi exclusive mini (c'est ce que donne aux miens le matin ) !

----------


## mofo

oui les gosbi agneau mini sont très bien et la compo meilleure que celle ci

----------


## Houitie

Ok, merci, je vais voir. 
Existe t il des croquettes spéciales pour la dentition?

----------


## lealouboy

C'est exactement celles que j'allais te conseiller Houitie  :Smile:  Sauf que pour la dentition, je les trouve trop petites  ::  La bouledogue français de ma maman mange les gosbi lamb and rice taille "normale" (pas mini quoi  :: ) et ça se passe très bien...
Le seul soucis, c'est le conditionnement, ça fait des gros sacs pour juste un petit chien (je commande des gros sacs et ma maman se sert chez moi).

Tisouen, je venais de commander 30kg de gosbi donc j'attends un peu pour commander des natyka  ::  Mais j'ai une amie qui a certainement passé commande , dès que j'ai son retour, je viendrai le transmettre  ::

----------


## Tisouen

J'ai commandé lundi soir vers 21h et livrée aujourd'hui. Donc la rapidité est la ! Et j'ai eu quelqu'un pour répondre à mes questions le lundi à 21h par mail.

----------


## siju

Je pense que j'ai un peu "mouché" ma véto hier  ::   (au demeurant très sympa et très compétente !). J'ai une chienne de 10 ans qui a de l'arthrose, la véto me conseille donc de lui donner des chondro-protecteurs, je lui dis qu'il y en a dans ses croquettes, voilà le dialogue : 

Véto : Vous lui donnez quoi comme croquettes ?
Moi : Gosbi senior
Véto : Ah je ne connais pas, vous écrivez ça comment  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Elle tape Gosbi sur son ordi et tombe sur la CDC (où je me fournis), elle va chercher un paquet de Virbac dans sa réserve et compare puis me dit : c'est bien, y en a la même quantité. Moi je me suis dit "oui mais le prix ne doit pas être le même"  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

oops non rien je suis très con je ne sais pas lire ...  ::

----------


## Taysa

La compo surtout n'est pas la meme !

----------


## koko1131

Bonjour,
je suis arrivé sur ce site complétement par hasard, et j'ai été tout de suite très intéressé par ce fil sur les croquettes, ayant pris conscience de l'étonnante composition des croquettes pourtant réputées "haut de gamme", royal canin pour ne pas la nommer, suivant en cela les recommandations de mon éleveur...
j'ai un chow chow de 9 mois, et je ne souhaite pas le nourrir au barf, mais plutôt au moyen d'un "mix" barf/croquettes sans céréales. Et ayant lu sur ce fil les échanges souvent "pointus", je sollicite votre avis à ce sujet.
quelles meilleure fréquence, disons sur 15j, l'apport en cru, (uniquement os charnus) et surtout quelles croquettes, pour ce type d'alimentation.
ou alors est ce totalement inutile, mais là aussi quelles croquettes privilégier pour un chow, qui a naturellement un taux d'urée différent des autres races ?
merci d'avance pour votre aide
cordialement

----------


## confetti

Je suis toujours étonnée du manque de curiosité des vétos quand aux croquettes , car à part les grandes marques ils ne connaissent rien ! Quand on sait l'influence de l'alimentation sur la santé !

----------


## pomku

Ben bizarrement, mon véto, quand il a constaté les changements sur mes chiens (poil superbe, haleine moins "pénible"  :: , équilibre du poids, etc.), il m'a demandé de lui faire une petite liste des marques sans céréales ou avec mais de qualité, plus les site Internet où elles sont vendues. Mais mon véto, il est top !

----------


## confetti

C 'est clair , moi la mienne me regarde comme une extra-terrestre quand je parle croquettes et quand je lui ai parlé ration ménagère elle a eu l'air de de me dire que j'étais tombée sur la tête loL Mais elle a quand - même demandé les rations sur "cuisine-à-crocs " pour ma Dudule qui fait de l'urée !

----------


## rhythms

bonjour,
j'ai recueilli un beauceron de dix mois et je lui ai donné des croquettes nutrivet instinct pour chiot grde race mais bien qu'il en ait mangé presque deux sacs ses selles ne sont pas belles et ont une odeur infecte dc je vais en changer !
j'ai lu ceci publié p. 198 par yenZ :
*Pour les chiots de grande et très grande race uniquement*,  il est  très important de choisir un aliment n'ayant pas trop de  minéraux  (surtout le calcium), avec un rapport Ca/P correct, et qui ne  le fasse  pas pousser trop vite, si vous n'êtes pas sur de vous, demandez  conseil  sur ce topic avant de risquer faire une bêtise.
dc, je m'adresse à vous pour qq conseils afin de ne pas acheter des croquettes avec trop de minéraux ou de protéines ? 
merci pour votre aide

----------


## meloy

Bonjour, nouvelle arrivée sur rescue je sollicite votre aide pour choisir les croquettes pour mon loulou (griffon X de 28 kg, 2 ans 1/2, chien actif). Mon budget est d'environ 55 euros, je m'oriente vers les RC parce que la marque est connue mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas mieux pour le même prix. J'ai par chez moi un revendeur pour les marques Exigence et Solognac.
Merci de votre aide.

----------


## lealouboy

> J'ai commandé lundi soir vers 21h et livrée aujourd'hui. Donc la rapidité est la ! Et j'ai eu quelqu'un pour répondre à mes questions le lundi à 21h par mail.



Merci pour cette info  :Smile:  Je vais commander la semaine prochaine...

Mon amie n'aura pas commandé car malheureusement son Isaya nous a quitté dimanche soir  ::

----------


## joloclo

Désolée pour ton amie  ::  Zavez un lien pour ce site svp car je ne le trouve pas!
Qui connait ?  http://www.verlina.com/animaux-alime...c-gold_81.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Exigence et Solognac.


Exigence = du même niveau que RC, prends plutôt chien actif sinon c'est vraiment que des céréales.
Solognac = impossible de trouver ni composition ni analyse en ligne, par contre des témoignages de gens déçus ça oui on trouve ^^
Donc bof bof - dans ton budget tu as Gosbi qui est un cran au dessus en matière de qualité.


@joloclo : ça a l'air correct mais je ne trouve pas de vraie liste d'ingrédients (dans l'ordre !). Donc bah pas facile à dire.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Allez faire un tour sur ZOOPLUS pour 55 euros par mois pour un chien il y a l'embarras du choix, après faut voir suivant compo mais pas dur de trouver mieux que RC.

----------


## joloclo

Ben moi non plus lol! tant pis!

----------


## jenny02

Aller aussi faire un tour sur nourrir comme la nature perso je nourris 2 chiens + friandises pour 65/70€ par mois...

----------


## rhythms

je lui ai commandé un sac d' eukanuba puppy/junior large breed, j'étais indécise et j' ai connu un éleveur qui n'utilisait que cette marque et avait de beaux chiens dc , ds l'urgence ... je les ai pas encore reçues que je regrette déjà, elles n'ont obtenu qu'une étoile ( je l'ai lu après), c'est dire ce que ça vaut ! mon pauvre bobo qui est arrivé sans poils et la peau sur les os, en pleine forme maintenant grâce au nutrivet : poils repoussés, remplumé ... c'est juste que c'est pas facile de ramasser des bouses qui ont une odeur chimique
j'ai lu que certaines croquettes sont cuites à moins de cent degrés, ça me parait un facteur très important, qu'il faut ds les 20 000 ui de vit A, ni plus ni moins ... bref, il y a tjrs qq chose qui cloche ds la compo des produits dispos, qd ce n'est pas le prix, pas plus de 4 euros le kilo
c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un sujet uniquement consacré aux croquettes puppy/junior pour rassembler les infos et faire la synthèse,
bref, j'espère faire un meilleur choix pour la prochaine commande car je ne reprendrai pas d'eukanuba 
la cuisson "basse température" étant primordiale car elle dénature moins et ne provoque pas la formation de composés toxiques, à moins de 4 euros, existe-il un choix ? merci de m'aider à bien retaper mon loulou qui a bien souffert

----------


## pomku

Rhythms, pour ton loulou :

Croquettes cuisson basse température : Platinum (mais c cher)
http://shop.platinum-france.com/11-c...urriture-seche

Bon compromis bien moins cher (viandes et une seule céréale, le riz): Gosbi 
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa7ma27m3.html

----------


## mofo

> Rhythms, pour ton loulou :
> 
> Croquettes cuisson basse température : Platinum (mais c cher)
> http://shop.platinum-france.com/11-c...urriture-seche
> 
> Bon compromis bien moins cher (viandes et une seule céréale, le riz): Gosbi 
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa7ma27m3.html


pomku tu as suivi la formation "YenZ"  ???!!!   ::

----------


## pomku

Ben YenZ, c'est mon fils !  ::

----------


## mofo

ah ton fils caché ???  ::    au fait il est bien caché en ce moment, il est passé où ?

----------


## meloy

Merci beaucoup j'ai commandé les Gosbi, affaire à suivre!!

Pour info, voici les ingrédients des croquettes solognac outdoor 500 :
COMPOSITIONViandes de poulet et produits de poulet (minimum 30%), riz, maïs, blé, pomme deshydratée, levure, graisse de poulet, huile de saumon, sels minéraux, extraits membranaires de levures (source de mannanoligosaccharides), racine de chicorée (source de fructooligosaccharides), extraits de yucca schidigera, DL-méthionine, L- lysine, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté, vitamine A, vitamine D3, vitamine E (alpha tocophérol). Constituants analytiques dans 1 kg : Protéines brutes 25,0 %, matières grasses brutes 12,0 %, humidité 10,0 %, cendres brutes 8,0 %, fibre 3,0 %, calcium 1,9 %, phosphore 1,3 %, sodium 0,18%. Additifs dans 1 kg : vitamine A 15 000 UI/kg, vitamine D3 1500 UI/kg, vitamine E (alphatocophérol)130 mg/kg, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 15mg/kg.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci beaucoup,  j'ai commandé des Gosbi, affaire à suivre! !

Pour info compo des croquettes solognac outdoor 500 :
COMPOSITIONViandes de poulet et produits de poulet (minimum 30%), riz, maïs, blé, pomme deshydratée, levure, graisse de poulet, huile de saumon, sels minéraux, extraits membranaires de levures (source de mannanoligosaccharides), racine de chicorée (source de fructooligosaccharides), extraits de yucca schidigera, DL-méthionine, L- lysine, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté, vitamine A, vitamine D3, vitamine E (alpha tocophérol). Constituants analytiques dans 1 kg : Protéines brutes 25,0 %, matières grasses brutes 12,0 %, humidité 10,0 %, cendres brutes 8,0 %, fibre 3,0 %, calcium 1,9 %, phosphore 1,3 %, sodium 0,18%. Additifs dans 1 kg : vitamine A 15 000 UI/kg, vitamine D3 1500 UI/kg, vitamine E (alphatocophérol)130 mg/kg, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 15mg/kg.

----------


## Poupoune 73

RC sponsorise les combats de chiens, cette marque est à boycotter! (bon de toute façon leurs compos sont vraiments bas de gamme)
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

et pour rythms les maxima cotenica grainfree pourraient aussi convenir
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...123ma29m3.html

----------


## mofo

> Merci beaucoup j'ai commandé les Gosbi, affaire à suivre!!
> 
> Pour info, voici les ingrédients des croquettes solognac outdoor 500 :
> COMPOSITIONViandes de poulet et produits de poulet (minimum 30%), riz, maïs, blé, pomme deshydratée, levure, graisse de poulet, huile de saumon, sels minéraux, extraits membranaires de levures (source de mannanoligosaccharides), racine de chicorée (source de fructooligosaccharides), extraits de yucca schidigera, DL-méthionine, L- lysine, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté, vitamine A, vitamine D3, vitamine E (alpha tocophérol). Constituants analytiques dans 1 kg : Protéines brutes 25,0 %, matières grasses brutes 12,0 %, humidité 10,0 %, cendres brutes 8,0 %, fibre 3,0 %, calcium 1,9 %, phosphore 1,3 %, sodium 0,18%. Additifs dans 1 kg : vitamine A 15 000 UI/kg, vitamine D3 1500 UI/kg, vitamine E (alphatocophérol)130 mg/kg, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 15mg/kg.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Merci beaucoup,  j'ai commandé des Gosbi, affaire à suivre! !


tu ne sera pas déçu de gosbi moi je prends agneau j'en suis super ravie !  par contre la compo ci dessus : produits de poulet (minimum 30%), riz, maïs, blé  je n'ai pas besoin de lire plus loin   ::

----------


## hinky

bonjour, je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 350 messages de ce post, alors ma question est quelle marque de nourriture pour mon chiot croisé (croisé husky spitz loup et epagneul)? Je pensais a pro plan pour chiot?, donnez vous a manger une fois ou 3 fois par jour a votre chien? et jusqu'a quel age les croquette speciale chiot? merci pour vos réponses

----------


## Poupoune 73

pr* pl*n tu oublies c'est mauvais
regarde p360 de ce topic yenz a liste toutes les marques de qualité.
muzarègne avait fait ce post-il très intéressant ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## rhythms

bonsoir et merci pour les liens
j'avoue que j'avais choisi l'exclusive of gosbi, ça me semblait idéal
seulement j'ai lu que les taux d'arsenic ds le riz explosaient, alors j'ai diminué ma propre conso et je me dis que ça peut être dangereux d'en donner tous les jours à mon chien, le platinum, c'est l'idéal ( pour des petits chiens) ça revient trop cher avec un géant
reste le maxima de cotenica, ça semble un bon compromis si les taux sont bons
je me suis aussi enthousiasmée en lisant le site de forza10, enfin j'ai cru avoir trouvé la perle rare, malheureusement, à part un taux élevé d' omega3 ( ce qui est très rare pour ne pas dire unique) ...
j'ai appris aussi une info importante : bien respecter les quantités indiquées sur le paquet pour que le junior ne se développe pas trop rapidement ( moi, je lui en donnais bcp plus pour qu'il se remplume)
donc, je lui prendrai du cotenica , merci
et j'essaierai aussi le acana puppy qui est choisi sur le site foodadvisor comme la meilleure nourriture 5 étoiles pour chiots, je suppose que tous les taux sont bons ? ou pas ? malheureusement, cette marque doit cuire les croquettes à haute température

----------


## dbeauxrats

Bonjour  :Smile: 

J'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu, je ne sais pas si vous en avez parlé mais j'ai vu ces croquettes spéciales "race" en grande surface et je voulais votre avis.



Pour le moment Ikaï a des croquettes spéciales chiots, mais je me demande quoi lui donner à l'âge adulte, et j'ai vu celles-ci. J'avoue ne pas y connaitre grand chose, notre croisée labrador/braque/springer est nourrie aux croquettes spéciales chiens de chasse (on lui donne à quantité moindre puisqu'elle n'a pas le même exercice que les chiens de chasse) et on lui donne les restes de repas, tout ela lui convient parfaitement.

----------


## joloclo

TOUTES les croq de grde surface st mauvaises,et les restes de table ce n'est pas bon non plus  ::  Quant aux "spéciales races" pour moi ce n'est que du marketting.

----------


## pomku

Dbeauxrats, la compo de ces croquettes est à frémir !  :: 

_Composition
Poulet (17%), farine de maïs, protéines déshydratées de volaille, farine  de gluten de maïs, maïs, riz (8%), blé, graisses animales, protéines  animales hydrolysées, pulpe de betterave, protéines déshydratées de  porc, levure, huile de poisson, chlorure de potassium, sel, disphosphate  tétrasodique, glucosamine, sulfate de chondroïtine._

D'une manière générale, évite les croqs de supermarché qui semblent  p-être moins chères (quoique) mais qui sont vraiment pourries. En plus,  il faut en donner bcp plus pour que le chien soit rassasié, et en prime, le loulou a vite des  troubles digestifs (sans parler des selles qui se révèlent, comment dire, folkloriques ! )
De tte façon, les croqs spéciales "races", c'est bien souvent juste du marketing pour vendre un peu plus cher de la m*rde

----------


## dbeauxrats

Ben celles de Xéna ne viennent pas du supermarché, on prend en gros des croquettes spéciales chiens de chasse qui lui vont très bien. Mais je pense qu'elles seront trop grosses pour ma jack même adultes (et elles sont pour grands chiens, donc je sais pas). 
Donc du coup qu'est-ce que vous pouvez mes conseiller pour elle ? 

(et pour les restes de repas ce n'est pas pas la plus grosse quantité hein, elle fini nos assiettes/celle de la petite surtout ^^ Ca se résume à 4 haricots, une poignée de pâtes, des croutes de fromages  ::  )

----------


## pomku

Ben déjà, quel est ton budget mensuel pour combien de kg de croquettes ?
Et Xéna, c'est quoi comme toutoute ?
L'idéal serait de trouver des croqs qui aillent pour tes deux chiens, comme ça tu pourrais acheter de plus gros paquets qui reviennent toujours moins cher pour la même qualité.

----------


## joloclo

Je crois qu'elle a dit X Braque,Lab,

----------


## dbeauxrats

Xéna c'est une croisé labrador/springer/braque qui a beaucoup manqué de nourriture avant que Florent la récupère (il lui restait 15 jours à vivre dans ces conditions, après selon le véto elle y passait  :Frown:  ) et qui a donc tendance à trop manger, à trop engouffrer, et donc à grossir. On n'a pas d'activité sportive avec elle (à part les balades où elle court et nage un peu), c'est une chienne rustique qui n'a pas de soucis de diarrhée/constipation/intestinaux  ::  
Pour le budget, ben je sais pas, parce qu'on paye les 20kg 10€ ici, mais parce qu'on a un prix et qu'on achète 2/3 sacs chaque fois  ::  J'ai aucune idée de combien ça peut revenir, mais je mettrai le prix qu'il faut (sans pour autant exagérer hein  ::  )

----------


## pomku

En p. 386 de ce topic, YenZ a listé toutes les marques de croquettes qu'on peut estimer de qualité (avec diverses autres infos), et les sites de vente
Mais surtout, oublie Royal caca, Pr*plan, Euk*nuba, Hill's and co

----------


## dbeauxrats

Je vais aller regarder alors, merci  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je trouve pas, même en 286... on doit pas avoir les mêmes options de nombres de message par pages  ::

----------


## sylviana

10 euros les 20 kilos, ça doit être un peu de la merde quand même. C'est quoi comme marque?

----------


## pomku

Bon, ben je vais faire un gros copié-collé de mon fils à moi  :Smile:  (en plus je me suis plantée, c'était page 360 ! C'est moche de vieillir !  :: )


*COPIÉ-COLLÉ :* 
_Source YenZ_ 

*La liste des croquettes sans céréales : (ne se valent pas toutes)*


                                                         - Orijen (toutes les gammes)
sur dewandas, lacompagniedescroquettes, miscota, pets-animalia,  nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr, be, de, es, it, co.uk, com.. ),  animiam, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, wanimo...

- Orijen pressé à froid (formule 90/10)
pas encore dispo pour le moment en Europe, pour bientôt...

- Acana (les 4 gammes sans céréales, Wild Prairie, Pacifica, Grasslands  et Ranchlands , (10 autres gammes avec un peu de céréales)
sur dewandas, zooplus (.es au moins cher, sinon .fr, .be, .de, .it etc..  voir pour orijen), lamiamcroq, miscota, lacompagniedescroquettes,  pets-animalia, animiam, nourrircommelanature, ecolovie87,  comptoiranimalier, ideal-croquettes, wanimo...

- Cotecnica GARIN FREE (2 gammes, 1 puppy et 1 adulte)
sur dewandas, lacompagniedescroquettes, ideal-croquettes et sur nourricommelanature

- Purizon (2 gammes)
sur zooplus (au moins cher sur le .es, dispo sur le fr, be, de, it, co.uk...)

- Taste of the Wild (toutes les gammes)
sur croqadom, lacompagniedescroquettes, miscota, wanimo, pets-animalia,  nourrircommelanature, tous les zooplus (sauf les 2 gammes puppy et la  gamme sierra mmountain), animiam, ecolovie87...

- Applaws
sur zooplus (co.uk, fr, be, it), petsmeds, medicanimal, e-zooo (juste 3 gammes sur 7)

- Nutrivet Instinct (toutes les gammes)
sur le site de nutrivet, les zooplus (.be au moins cher, sinon fr et quelques autres), animalins...

- Naturea (toutes gammes)
sur miscota

- Platinum (1 seule gamme sans céréales, "ibérico", taux de 23% de protéines sur 18% d'humidité donc supérieur en réalité)
sur platinum-france

- Dog Lover's Gold (2 gammes) passion poulet et passion saumon
sur dcs78.fr

- Brit Carnilove (2 gammes)
pour l'instant non dispo en France, va arriver sous peu de temps !

- Farrado (les 3 gammes)
sur dogpawstore, farrado

- Canine Caviar Holistic grain free puppy (uniquement san scéréales pour chiots, convient aux adultes)
sur nourrircommlenature, lacompagniedescroquettes

- Nutram grain free (2 gammes, saumon/truite, ou canard/poulet, 2 tailles possibles !)
sur pets-animalia

- Atavik !
sur afondlesgamelles

-Power Of Nature (1 gamme, Meadowland)
sur des sites allemands, (environ 50 à 60 /15kgs si vous trouvez)

- ZiwiPeak (plusieurs gammes, souvent en friandises, sinon en croquettes  c'est hypoallergénique avec inuline, très cher environ 70 à 90  les 5  kgs, produit particulier à trouver sur des sites anglais, allemands ou  autres...)
ou sur miscota.fr


*Les sans céréales ci-dessous sont de qualité inférieure :*

- Fish4Dogs, aliment uniquement au poisson (5 gammes, 2 pour petits  chiens saumon ou poisson complet, 2 pour autres tailles dans les même  goûts, et 1 gamme pour chiots)
sur dewandas, miscota

- Lupovet (1 seule gamme sur 5, la gamme IBDerma-Hyposens)
sur le site de lupovet

- Nöw grain free (toutes les gammes)
aps-choice, animosphere, Verlina, cooncalypsos, papatteetcoussinet, tourdesgailles, comptoiranimalier...

- Wolfsblut (7 gammes sur 9, mais ne se valent pas toutes, 2 gammes avec  un peu de riz complet, Wolfsblut Alaska Salmon & Wolfsblut Range  Lamb)
sur miscota, nourriture-chien-chat

- Arden Grange (1 seule gamme sur 14, la "sensible")
sur farrado, zooplus, petmeds, wouaf-wouaf, mikalo...

- James wellbeloved (1 seule gamme, ils font aussi des friandises sans céréales)
sur petmeds

- Marp
sur croqadom

- Amikinos (1 gamme sur 5, gamme protector (seniors et chiens stérilisés))
sur le site d'Amikinos...

- Brit Care (1 seule gamme sur 10, Brit Care Venison)
sur pets-animalia, animiam, animalland, duchienohchat, ecolovie87...


*Les sans céréales ci-dessous sont de qualité très moyenne (voir franchement inintéressants) :*


- Luposan (les 2 gammes dispo)
sur zooplus, biofan

- Happy Dog (1 seule gamme sur 16, suprême Afrique)
sur zooplus, le site de happy dog, sud-croquettes

- Mera Dog (1 seule gamme sur 17, "pure Dinde & Pommes de terre", friandises sans céréales aussi disponibles)
sur zooplus (fr et be)

- Exclusion (toutes les gammes)
sur zooplus

- Olympian, 1 seule gamme sans céréales au canard
sur seulementnaturel mais le site a fermé à voir ailleurs                      



*La liste des croquettes AVEC céréales (une ou plus) : (ne se valent pas toutes)*

                                                         - Acana (les 12 gammes restantes)
sur lamiamcroq, pets-animalia, nourricommelanature, zooplus (.fr, be...  mais il n'y en a que 2 ou 3 sur les 10), wanimo, ecolovie87...

-Artemis
sur croqadom

- Gosbi
sur nourricommelanature, lacompagniedescroquettes...

- Platinum (très appétent)
sur platinum-france ou platinum bretagne

- Dog Lover's Gold (1 seule gamme)
sur dcs78

- Natyka Gold (3 gammes, 1 adulte, 1 "vétérinary", et 1 puppy)
sur natyka (10% de remise par de nombreux partenaires)

- Profine (les 8 gammes)
sur pro-dog, crokeo, pets-animalia, animiam, croquettes-profine, lacompagnidescroquettes...

- Gentile
à voir si dispo chez nous

- Josera poulet/riz le seul de "qualité" (certaines gammes abordables mais moins bien, faire le tri)
sur nourrircommelanature et lacompagniedescroquettes, les gammes moins chères sont sur les zooplus

- Real Nature
chez maxizoo (et peut-être jardiland)

- Amikinos (4 gammes sur 5)
sur le site d'Amikinos

- Fisrt Choice
sur dogs discount

- Gö Natural, Golden Eagle (holisitic ou non), ANF (holistic ou non), Enova
sur dewandas, aps-choice, miscota, animosphere, Verlina, cooncalypsos, papatteetcoussinet, tourdesgailles, comptoiranimalier...

- Omnipro Holistic (saumon), Fromm Family gold
sur croqadom

- Arden Grange (toutes les gammes sauf sensible)
sur farrado, zooplus, petmeds, dogpawstore, wouaf-wouaf, mikalo...

- Brit Care (toutes les gammes sauf Venaison)
sur pets-animalia

- Canine Caviar Holistic
sur nourricommelanature

- Wolfsblut (2 gammes sur 8)
sur nourriture-chien-chat

- James Wellbeloved
sur petsmeds

- Nutrivet
sur le site de Nutrivet, animalins...

- Lupovet
sur le site de Lupovet

- Lukullus
sur les divers zooplus (.fr, .be, .es, .co.uk, .de, .it...)                      



*Humide ! (pâtée)*

                                                         - Platinum
sur platinum-france

- Bozita
sur zooplus entre autres

- Dog Lover's Gold (CAN' DLG, 2 gammes possibles)
sur dcs78.fr

- Grau
sur les zooplus

- Applaws
sur petmeds, zooplus, medicanimal...

- Almo nature
sur les zooplus

- Naturea
sur miscota

- Lukkulus
sur zooplus et surement ailleurs                      



*L'huile de saumon :*


                                                         - huile de saumon sauvage Nutrivet (chiens et chats)
sur zooplus, le site de Nutrivet...

- huile de saumon sauvage Grizzly
sur le site de grizzly, wanimo, dognet,

- huile de saumon sauvage
nourrircommelanature, lacompagniedescroquettes

- huile de saumon (élevage) salmopet, hunter, ou autre...
sur les zooplus, nourrircommelanature (au meilleur prix en gros bidons), etc...                      



*Les friandises de qualité !*


                                                         - Platinum, 3 gouts et 2 variétés, fits sticks et click bits, dispo sur platinum-france !

- Gosbi (1 variété et 2 gouts), à peu près identiques aux platinum, sur  nourricommalanture, lacompagniedescroquettes,  legosbishow.jimdo.com/gosbi/friandises/...

- Chick'nsnack sur lamiamcroq

- Canyon creek sur nourricommelanature et lacompagniedescroquettes

- LANDFLEISCH VERTRIEBS GBMH sur nourricommelanature

- ZiwiPeak (très cher et ultra haut de gamme) sur miscota, et boutique-toutpourmedor                      



Dans toute cette longue liste certains produits sont meilleurs que  d'autres, on peut citer en vrac en sans céréales, ceux qui semblent les  meilleurs (tête de liste, ce n'est pas dans l'ordre) :

Orijen, Acana, Taste of the Wild (attention aux minéraux pour les  grandes races des gammes adultes weetlands, prairie et pacific stream),  Nutrivet Instinct, Applaws, Purizon, Cotecnica, Farrado... surement les  meilleurs produits en terme de compo actuellement disponibles.

Sachez quand même que des produits comme Orijen/Acana, TOTW viennent des  USA/Canada et sont très souvent en rupture, il y a de vraies  difficultés d'approvisionnement et si cela vous saoule de jongler entre  les sites à cause des ruptures (même si moins fréquentes), partez plutôt  sur d'autres marques comme Cotecnica, Purizon, Farrado, Dog Lover's  Gold passion poulet (voir saumon) ou Applaws.

Les autres marques ou gammes sans céréales sont loin de se valoir,  certaines sont intéressantes, d'autres produits sont plutôt mauvais,  comme Luposan, Happy dog, Mera dog, Olympian, Exclusion... (fin de  liste), et ceux entre les 2 sont pas mal selon les gammes.

Dans la liste des croquettes avec céréales idem, certaines sont bien mieux que d'autres, en vrac de préférence :

Gosbi, Platinum, Acana, Artemis, Dog Lover's Gold, Josera (poulet/riz),  Profine (pour les petis budgets), First choice, Go natural...

D'autres sont un peu moins bien, ou plus difficiles à trouver, bref ça  vous donne déjà un large choix, sachant que la meilleure croquette  n'existe pas, il existe de bonnes et de mauvaises compos, et surtout une  croquette qui correspondera le mieux possible à VOTRE chien, chacun est  unique et aura une croquette qui lui ira mieux qu'une autre.

Pour les chiots de grande et très grande race uniquement, il est très  important de choisir un aliment n'ayant pas trop de minéraux (surtout le  calcium), avec un rapport Ca/P correct, et qui ne le fasse pas pousser  trop vite, si vous n'êtes pas sur de vous, demandez conseil sur ce topic  avant de risquer faire une bêtise.

Concernant les friandises elles sont toutes excellentes et très  appétentes, les gosbi étant les moins chères, les platinum un peu plus  chères et équivalentes (mais plus pratique avec les click bits).

N'hésitez pas à diffuser cette liste au plus grande nombre il n'y a pas  de "© YenZ 2013", choisir une bonne alimentation pour son animal est  primordial tout au cours de sa vie, d'autant plus que contrairement à  nous ils ne varient pas leur alimentation ce qui est d'autant plus  important de faire un bon choix.

Et pour finir je vous renvoie vers le topic "comment choisir un aliment"  créé par MuzaRègne, ceux qui se posent la question du choix de  l'alimentation pour la première fois seront bien éclairés.

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

éventuellement en complément

bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien (récapitulatif)

PS : n'hésitez pas à proposer et à compléter cette liste avec des  marques de qualité qui manqueraient ici, cette liste n'est bien sur pas  exhaustive, il existe tellement de marques qu'il est très difficile de  faire un tri, alors n'hésitez pas à compléter si vous connaissez de bons  produits qui manquent !

PS2 : les ruptures d'Orijen/Acana/TOTW semblent se calmer, le nouvel Orijen (sans pdt) et Applaws sont à tester d'urgence  :Smile:

----------


## dbeauxrats

Merci Pomku, je regarde tout ça ce soir en rentrant du boulot. 
On les paye ce prix parce qu'on a des avantages sylviana, on les paye au prix d'usine  ::  Par contre aucune idée de la marque, c'est un sac marron tout simple avec juste une étiquette dessus, je crois que c'est petfood ou un truc du genre.

----------


## lim

Le mieux ce sont les croquettes sans céréales ?

----------


## pomku

Eh bien déjà, les croquettes bourrées de maïs, de blé, d'orge, de gluten de truc et de machin, etc., c'est à fuir. Les chiens ne sont pas des poules

----------


## dbeauxrats

Non mais je sais faire la différence entre un logo et un mot écrit en anglais quand même non ? Merci de me prendre pour une débile congénitale... C'est un truc du genre en tout cas.

Et comment peux-tu savoir que c'est de la merde sans connaitre le prix de vente en magasin ni la marque, ni la composition ? On les paye directement au prix fabricant, en grande quantité, avec en plus les réductions qu'on les éleveurs. Me semble que le sac de 20€ est à 30/40€ normalement...

Nous on fout tout en seau à la maison, on garde pas les sacs, mais j'ai envoyé un sms à l'ami qui nous les vend pour avoir le nom exact de la marque et la compo  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Parce que même en produisant toi même tous les ingrédients, c'est impossible de sortir de la qualité pour 10€ les 20 kg  ::

----------


## dbeauxrats

Alors je viens d'avoir mon ami qui nous le vends, c'est bien une marque PedFood+, fabriquée prêt de chez nous (Yzeure 03).
Je suis allée sur leur site, nous on donne celles-ci à Xéna
http://www.petfoodplus.fr/crbst_27.html#anchor-top
On a testé foules de marques avant, dont certaines citées + haut commandées sur Zooplus, ça lui filait tout le temps la diarrhée. On a testé celles-ci, elles lui conviennent bien pour le moment.
Du coup j'ai demandé à mon ami de me prendre un sac pour chiot, on va essayer.

----------


## Origan

Je connais quelqu'un dont le chat n'a pas de diarrhée seulement avec friskies*, donc ça ne veut rien dire sur la qualité du produit.

(*du coup, on lui a suggéré d'essayer des marques non trouvables en animalerie)


http://www.petfoodplus.fr/cariboost_..._2020_20kg.pdf



> Céréales, viandes et sous-produits animaux, sous-produits d’origine végétale, huiles et graisses, 
> 
> légumes, substances minérales, levures.

----------


## dbeauxrats

Ben y'a je ne sais plus qui ici qui disait que son chat ne mangeait que des RC  :: 
Et je n'ai pas essayé que des marques d'animalerie, j'avais pris aussi des croquettes citées plus haut sans céréales, sur Zooplus (j'ai retrouvé des noms de celles que j'avais commandé en regardant la liste que Pomku a recopié plus haut). Après je dis pas que celles que je lui donnent sont meilleures, juste qu'elles conviennent mieux à ma chienne visiblement...

Après, venir me donner la traduction de "Petfood" comme si j'étais une grosse cruche incapable de faire la différence entre une notice en anglais et une marque de croquettes, franchement !

----------


## lealouboy

la compo est celle d'un produit 1er prix de supermarché  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est moi qui ne donne que des RC à ma minette  ::  J'ai commencé à lui donner parce que je pensais que c'était bien mais quand j'ai su que c'était de la merde (chère qui plus est), j'ai essayé de changer mais elle préfère se laisser mourir de faim...

Si c'est une question de diarrhée, crois moi, les gosbi lamb&rice sont testées et approuvées par Coyot Boy (qui a pourtant une MICI  ::  ) ...

----------


## pomku

Dbeauxrats, Lealouboy a raison (et c pas parce que c ma copine  ::   :: ).
 Certains chiens ont du mal au  début avec le "sans céréales" D'où les diarrhées je pense. 
Essaie Gosbi. Côté rapport qualité/pris, c imbattable. Tu peux commencer par commander des échantillons chez NCLN, et si ça convient à tes chiens, tu auras des réducs si tu commandes en grande quantité.


ah ben Lea, tu m'as grillée, cuite, recuite et congelée !  ::

----------


## dbeauxrats

Vraiment ?! Mais alors pourquoi les premiers prix genre friskprout lui donnent la diarrhée et pas celles ci ? Piouf, je comprendrai jamais rien à cette chienne, plus elle mange pourri plus elle va bien quoi  :Frown: 
Ah oui toi aussi tu donnes tes RC à ton chat, mais je pensais à quelqu'un d'autre, je me souviens plus du tout, qui est obligé de donner de la marque distrib'  ::  C'pas un reproche hein, je vois comment on a galéré à trouver des croquettes qui allaient à Xéna, quand on a trouvé celles-ci qui lui vont ben on a pas cherché plus loin. Surtout qu'on n'en avait que de bons retours !
Je vais voir alors les Gosbi, c'est con on vient de commander un sac de celles-ci + les mêmes spéciales chiots pour Ikai :/ (je peux peut être les refiler à une asso si elle supporte les Gosbi alors). Par contre c'est quoi NCLN ? *idiote*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aah je viens de voir, le site Nourrir comme la nature  :Smile:  Merci les filles !

----------


## joloclo

> Vraiment ?! Mais alors pourquoi les premiers prix genre friskprout lui donnent la diarrhée et pas celles ci ? Piouf, je comprendrai jamais rien à cette chienne, plus elle mange pourri plus elle va bien quoi 
> Ah oui toi aussi tu donnes tes RC à ton chat, mais je pensais à quelqu'un d'autre, je me souviens plus du tout, qui est obligé de donner de la marque distrib'  C'pas un reproche hein, je vois comment on a galéré à trouver des croquettes qui allaient à Xéna, quand on a trouvé celles-ci qui lui vont ben on a pas cherché plus loin. Surtout qu'on n'en avait que de bons retours !
> Je vais voir alors les Gosbi, c'est con on vient de commander un sac de celles-ci + les mêmes spéciales chiots pour Ikai :/ (je peux peut être les refiler à une asso si elle supporte les Gosbi alors). Par contre c'est quoi NCLN ? *idiote*
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Aah je viens de voir, le site Nourrir comme la nature  Merci les filles !


Bah non plus elle mange pourri plus ça lui va bien c'est faux puisque les Frisk lui donnent la diarrhée  :: 
Si une  marque,correcte s'entend,va bien à un toutou perso je trouve que c'est aussi un critère de choix important.

----------


## dbeauxrats

Ben oui mais si ça ne lui apporte pas tout ce dont elle a besoin ? Je vais quand même commander des échantillons de Gosbi et puis on verra si ça marche  ::  Peut être qu'elle trouve le reste dont elle a besoin dans nos restes ?

----------


## D-elphine

> Ben y'a je ne sais plus qui ici qui disait que son chat ne mangeait que des RC 
> Et je n'ai pas essayé que des marques d'animalerie, j'avais pris aussi des croquettes citées plus haut sans céréales, sur Zooplus (j'ai retrouvé des noms de celles que j'avais commandé en regardant la liste que Pomku a recopié plus haut). Après je dis pas que celles que je lui donnent sont meilleures, juste qu'elles conviennent mieux à ma chienne visiblement...


avec les très bonnes croquettes parfois il faut attendre un peu pour que les selles soient bien moulées, essayes les acanas (tu as avec et sans céréales mais même avec céréales -riz- c'est vraiment le top), car c'est clair que vu la compo des croq que tu donnes tu trouveras mieux, + cher à l' achat mais c'est incomparable au niveau de la qualité. l'avantage c'est que tu peux donner les mêmes croq à la petite et à la grande.




> petfood ca veut dire "nourriture pour animal" c'est pas une marque ... et oui 10euros les 20kilos, c'est pire que le premier prix, meme avec des reductions ...


en fait le prix ça veut pas dire grand chose quand tu vois des croquettes comme Rc ou autre à plus de 5 le kgs _(purée je viens d'aller voir il y a carrément des croquettes spéciales bichon frisé 7.93/kg !, spéciales bichon maltais !!)_ alors que tu as les acanas à moins de 4/kg ou environ 5.50/kg (je sais je suis une dingue des acanas lol), c'est inimaginable l'importance que les gens donnent au logo plutot qu'à la compo !

----------


## dbeauxrats

Je note pour les Acanas  :Smile:

----------


## Noemie-

surtout que ça ne sert à rien de donner des croquettes pour chien actif alors qu'elle ne l'est pas, puisque tu diminues les quantités donc elle n'a pas les quantités suffisantes pour son poids, ça ne fait que "l'affamer".

----------


## pomku

Acana,ce sont de très bonnes croquettes, incontestablement (même si mes chiens n'ont jamais trop aimé, mais ça c'est mes chiens, ils sont assez difficiles, surtout Krakou !).
 Mais c pas le même budget que Gosbi ou Maxima… En outre, le souci avec Acana (comme avec Orijen), ce sont les ruptures de stock récurrentes (normal, elle viennent du Canada).

----------


## dbeauxrats

> surtout que ça ne sert à rien de donner des croquettes pour chien actif alors qu'elle ne l'est pas, puisque tu diminues les quantités donc elle n'a pas les quantités suffisantes pour son poids, ça ne fait que "l'affamer".


Elle a les quantités pour son poids notées sur le paquet, pour des chiens "non actif"  ::

----------


## Noemie-

La composition est fait exprès pour les chiens actifs (de chasse donc) et il y a des quantités pour des chiens non actifs ?  ::  bravo  ::

----------


## dbeauxrats

Ce sont des croquettes chiens de chasse, donc je suppose qu'ils pensent aussi aux chiens de chasse qui ne chassent plus/pas ? Ou qui sont en pause lorsque la chasse est fermée ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui enfin vu ce qu'il y a dedans, heureusement que tu donnes des croquettes + riches sinon c'est carrément de la graine à poules !
Sinon de manière générale je ne suis pas d'accord avec Noémie : un aliment de qualité, riche qui donnera de petites rations ne va pas affamer le chien, au contraire il aura une plus grande sensation de satiété qu'avec les aliments entretien "de base" à 25% de protéines. La sensation de satiété ne vient pas que du volume de la ration, vu que l'estomac du chien est élastique, il peut bouffer de grosses quantités d'un coup. De plus quand on voit le temps de digestion des croquettes, même une petite ration va rester bien longtemps dans l'estomac donc bon. Au final vu les compos / analyses, pour beaucoup de marques donner un aliment chiot ou chien actif c'est la moins pire des solutions "qui peut le plus peut le moins".
Au chenil je donne du gosbi chiot à tout le monde, et pas mal d'éleveurs font de même, donner un aliment d'entretien c'est souvent surtout une question d'économie = donner vraiment le strict minimum pour que ça coûte moins cher.

----------


## Noemie-

je ne suis pas d'accord non plu car ce n'est pas ce qu'on nous apprend, et ce n'est pas ce que j'ai pu constater non plu dans mon boulot...  :: 

si je prends le cas de ma chienne, elle a grossit l'hiver dernier, (je donne la quantité la plus élevée pour son poids sur le sac), j'ai décidé de baisser cette quantité pour ne pas qu'elle continue de grossir étant donné qu'elle avait moins d'activité physique. Elle était juste affamée, à en réclamer à table (ce qu'elle ne fait pas d'hab), à voler devant nous, et à piquer des gateaux dans les mains. J'ai changé de croquettes en prenant des light pour voir si ça la calait mieux, et effectivement, elle a arrêté tout ces comportements gênants, n'a pas regrossit... Bon par contre pour le coup elle faisait 10 fois plus de crottes que maintenant, alors je veux bien croire que le taux de céréales était trop élevé... 

Mais je ne suis pas la spécialiste des croquettes et de leur composition... c'est juste un constat !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il y a des chances que ce soit à cause de la teneur en protéines : si tu baisses trop la ration d'un aliment à teneur en protéines moyennes/inf, les besoins du chien ne sont pas remplis. Chez le chat je sais qu'il est prouvé que la satiété se cale sur la quantité de protéines ingérées, le chien je ne sais pas mais ça me semblerait fort possible.
C'est pour ça qu'il faut un aliment d'autant plus riche en protéines qu'il est énergétique donc les rations petites = c'est pour ça qu'il faut normalement évaluer la teneur en protéines d'un aliment sur son RPC (= rapport protido calorique) et non sur son %age en protéines, normalement.

----------


## Noemie-

Ok, d'ou la différence des croquettes sans céréales. Car d'après nos labos, ce n'est pas la quantité de protéines qui change mais les fibres qui sont rajoutées en + , la différence entre les croq normales et light, d'où les selles plus importantes... pourtant niveau quantité c t la même chose que ce soit light ou pas, je donne 300g.

En tout cas c'est ce qu'on nous explique en cours + au réunion a notre niveau... J'imagine qu'en réalité ca doit être plus complexe  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pas beaucoup plus complexe non plus, en gros les % c'est bien gentil mais au final il faut savoir combien de protéines (et le reste aussi d'ailleurs) le chien ingère en valeur absolue, et donc selon le type d'aliment on ne peut pas se permettre de baisser la ration sinon le chien est en carence. D'où l'intérêt du RPC ! 
Et ouais avec des sans céréales qui sont bien riches on voit parfois les chiens nourris à volonté manger moins d'eux même, par ce que leur besoin en protéines est + vite rempli. Après bon y'a les morfales, c'est encore autre chose ! Bacchus quelle que soit la quiantité qu'il mange, il a toujours faim comme s'il n'avait *jamais* mangé, c'est un cas désespéré  ::  .

----------


## D-elphine

> Acana,ce sont de très bonnes croquettes, incontestablement (même si mes chiens n'ont jamais trop aimé, mais ça c'est mes chiens, ils sont assez difficiles, surtout Krakou !).
>  Mais c pas le même budget que Gosbi ou Maxima… En outre, le souci avec Acana (comme avec Orijen), ce sont les ruptures de stock récurrentes (normal, elle viennent du Canada).


en cas de vraie rupture, je leurs prends TOTW ou similaire le temps de patienter , mais je trouve qu'il n'y en a plus si souvent que ça.





> un aliment de qualité, riche qui donnera de petites rations ne va pas affamer le chien, au contraire il aura une plus grande sensation de satiété qu'avec les aliments entretien "de base" à 25% de protéines. .


c'est ce qu'il s'est passé ici au début, je donnais peu et il a fallu un temps d'adaptation pour que les chiens comprennent qu'ils n' avaient pas besoin de plus, aujourd'hui si une personne extérieure voyait la dose (en volume) que ma grosse mange il penserait que je l' affame pourtant ce n'est pas le cas, elle mange doucement et ne réclame pas ensuite, son organisme s'est habitué.

----------


## jenny02

Cela va faire une bonne semaine que Luna a commencé les acana light and fit... Nikel, je commence même a ressentir des côtes... Elle n'avait que 2 petits kilos a perdre mais quel galère ils étaient bien accrochés.... Choses que je n'ai pas senti depuis... Je sais plus... Niveau crotte c'est moins bien qu'avec les taste mais bon c'est quand même correcte.

Togo qui a moins besoin de perdre fini le sac de taste...

Mais sinon nikel Luna qui a toujours faim j'ai l'impression qu'elle réclame moins enfin plus par gourmandise que par faim comme avant alors qu'elle a une ration que de 190g...

----------


## lealouboy

> Pas beaucoup plus complexe non plus, en gros les % c'est bien gentil mais au final il faut savoir combien de protéines (et le reste aussi d'ailleurs) le chien ingère en valeur absolue, et donc selon le type d'aliment on ne peut pas se permettre de baisser la ration sinon le chien est en carence. D'où l'intérêt du RPC ! 
> Et ouais avec des sans céréales qui sont bien riches on voit parfois les chiens nourris à volonté manger moins d'eux même, par ce que leur besoin en protéines est + vite rempli. *Après bon y'a les morfales, c'est encore autre chose ! Bacchus quelle que soit la quiantité qu'il mange, il a toujours faim comme s'il n'avait jamais mangé, c'est un cas désespéré*  .


 ::   :: 

Daïs est comme ça aussi  ::  

Sinon, perso, je ne pèse rien, je donne une mesure à Coyot Boy et Daïs et 1 mesure 1/2 à Djobi, j'augmente/je diminue d'1/4 s'ils grossissent/maigrissent.

----------


## Odyssée

Hello le forum,

Odyssée ma chienne de 11 ans a eu des problèmes à la vésicule et a faillit mourir deux fois!

Heureusement  elle s'en est sortie, elle a été opérée pour une ablation de la vésicule biliaire et le véto veut me faire acheter des croquettes  spéciales, qui coûtent une blinde évidement, mais la compo me fait tilter, étant donné que je ne suis pas une experte je viens vous demander de l'aide pour savoir si ces croquettes valent vraiment le coup car je ne vois dans la composition aucune viande, mais de la graisse de porc alors que bon justement il faut éviter avec une vésicule en moins.

Ce sont les Hill's je sais plus quoi, celles-ci :

http://www.zubial.fr/hills-prescript...-id-748-1.html

Merci par avance.

----------


## Didi4994

Bonjour,
Je compte passer au BARF bientot mais pour le moment mes chiennes sont encore aux croquettes , je n'ai pas trop les moyens pour leur prendre de la très haute qualité. Elles avaient jusque là des Fido bien etre (purina) et je vaic changer pour Pedigree, quel est le mieux :-s

----------


## Tisouen

Ca te reviens à combien par mois avec les pedigree ou les fido ? Parce qu'aucune des deux n'est bien...

----------


## Didi4994

Si je compte avec le chien que j'ai en accueil ça me revient à environ 55 euros par mois

----------


## Odyssée

Ben à ce prix là c'est carrément mieux de taper dans du totw ou du Josera :

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...oquettes_chien

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...te_of_the_wild

----------


## pomku

ou du Gosbi : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...108ma27m3.html
ou du Maxima (par 28 kg) : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...123ma29m3.html

----------


## Tisouen

55 € pour combien de Kg ? Mais dans tous les cas je pense qu'avec cette somme tu peux trouver bien mieux que du fido.

----------


## Didi4994

Je prends des sacs de 3kgs pour 3 chiens

----------


## pomku

> Je prends des sacs de 3kgs pour 3 chiens


Avec les marques citées ci-dessus (TOTW, Josera, Gosbi, Maxima), tu as plus ou moins 15 kg  pour 50 à 60  euros…

----------


## lunacaramel

Bonjour,
J'ai deux chiens a la maison un border et un petit croisé york (4kg), je passe mon border au Acana, est ce que la taille des croquettes peut convenir pour mon petit york, je sais qu'il existe une gamme small mais pas encore dispo sur zoo+ merci

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonjour,
> J'ai deux chiens a la maison un border et un petit croisé york (4kg), je passe mon border au Acana, est ce que la taille des croquettes peut convenir pour mon petit york, je sais qu'il existe une gamme small mais pas encore dispo sur zoo+ merci


Oui, ce sont de toutes petites croquettes les Acana, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème (du moins, pour la gamme "sans céréales", je ne connais pas les autres) !

----------


## lunacaramel

merci de ta réponse, je dois prendre les agneaux pommes a cause d'un soucis d'allergie de mon border au poulet et poisson.

----------


## Kybou!

Les Grassland ? Je les prenais à l'époque pour mes loulous, elles étaient top (enfin, du moins pour eux, elles leur convenaient parfaitement) ! Sinon, en petites croquettes, tu as également les Applaws (c'est ce qu'ils mangent en ce moment et ça se passe bien également)

----------


## lunacaramel

> Les Grassland ? Je les prenais à l'époque pour mes loulous, elles étaient top (enfin, du moins pour eux, elles leur convenaient parfaitement) ! Sinon, en petites croquettes, tu as également les Applaws (c'est ce qu'ils mangent en ce moment et ça se passe bien également)


C'est celle ci
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/215073
Ce qui m’arrangeait c'est qu'ils ait les même, mais pour mon border je n'ai pas trop de choix a cause de ses allergies

----------


## lealouboy

Bon ben comme il y a une rupture de Gosbi sur NCLN, je suis passée par la compagnie des croquettes  ::  
Franchement, je suis hyper contente aussi de l'accueil et du sérieux de ces derniers  :Smile:  J'ai eu un soucis sur paypal, j'ai appelé la société pour trouver une solution, j'ai eu quelqu'un de charmant de suite qui m'a proposé le virement  ::  J'ai rappelé ce matin pour savoir s'ils l'avaient bien reçu, j'ai eu quelqu'un (la même personne) qui s'occupe du suivi et me tient informée.
J'ai expliqué que j'étais ennuyée avec Coyot Boy (et sa MICI) donc, au cas où ils ne seraient pas livrés de gosbi taille normale, elle m'enverrait quand même ma commande en taille mini ...

Bref, ils sont sérieux, gentils et très arrangeants  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Sur zooplus pour 99points : 2kg de applaws adulte offert  ::

----------


## rafaela13

http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/aud...13-3131109.php

----------


## edmund.malkave

Bonjour,

Avec mon amie, on essaye de trouver les meilleures croquettes pour son chien. J'ai vu la liste des meilleures croquettes. J'avais une question sûre qu'elle base avez-vous fait la liste ?

Sinon autre question sur un autre site, http:s/s/www.dogalissfr/telecharger.htmlss , j’ai trouvé un calculateur afin de tester si les croquette on bien tout les apports correct. Toutefois je me rends compte qu'il est quasiment impossible de trouver les taux de glucides des croquettes.

Auriez-vous des pistes pour cela ?

Merci est bon dimanche

----------


## MuzaRègne

> sur quelle base avez-vous fait la liste ?


Critères que tu pourras trouver ici (deuxième message), en gros.





> Sinon autre question sur un autre site, http:s/s/www.dogalissfr/telecharger.htmlss , jai trouvé un calculateur afin de tester si les croquette on bien tout les apports correct. Toutefois je me rends compte qu'il est quasiment impossible de trouver les taux de glucides des croquettes.
> 
> Auriez-vous des pistes pour cela ?


%Glucides digestibles = 100 - (%protéines + %matières grasses + %humidité + %cendres + %fibres)
Les fabricants ne le donnent pour la grande majorité pas, parce que ce n'est pas obligatoire, et qu'ils n'ont le plus souvent vraiment pas de raisons d'en être fiers  ::  .
Sinon ton lien ne marche pas (il doit y avoir des s en trop, des . en moins ...
Et sinon encore, c'est une chose de vérifier qu'un aliment contient tous les nutriments nécessaires, mais cela ne renseigne pas sur sa qualité : il faut lire le composition (liste des ingrédients, voir le lien que j'ai donné plus haut).

----------


## edmund.malkave

voila le lien :

http://www.dogalim.fr/telecharger.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour ta rèponse MuzaRègne

----------


## lunacaramel

J'ai reçu les acana agneau et mon petit chien les mange très bien.

----------


## confetti

Je viens d'ouvrir un sac de croquettes gosbi sénior et il y a des croquettes moisies dedans , je suis dégoûtée  en plus sur le sac il n'y a pas de date de péremption , je trouve ça bizarre, vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## mofo

> Je viens d'ouvrir un sac de croquettes gosbi sénior et il y a des croquettes moisies dedans , je suis dégoûtée  en plus sur le sac il n'y a pas de date de péremption , je trouve ça bizarre, vous en pensez quoi ?


sur quel site tu les as commandé ???

----------


## Taysa

Je cherchais la compo des acana fit & light sur le net, la flemme d'allez voir dans le placard, pour calculer le taux de glucides (d'ailleurs je trouve jamais le taux de cendres) et je suis surprise de voir que suivant le site ou carrement des fois sur le meme site (miscota) les analyses ne soit pas du tout les memes et que cela passe du simple au triple (ex la gluco / chondo). 

En tout cas ganja les mange vraiment super bien les acana ! J'ai voulu faire un test applaws elle a rien manger du tout meme pas grapiller.

----------


## confetti

> sur quel site tu les as commandé ???


En fait je les prends chez un revendeur , je vais l'appeler demain !
Déjà j'avais pris un sac de trois kilos en mini et en l'ouvrant il y a avait des grosse croquettes dedans , c'est pas très sérieux tout ça !

----------


## pomku

Mais ce sont des "Gosbi Premium range", "Economic Range" ou des "Exclusive of Gosbi" ?

----------


## confetti

> Mais ce sont des "Gosbi Premium range", "Economic Range" ou des "Exclusive of Gosbi" ?


"exclusive of gosbi" , ça fait un moment que je les prends , je donne les séniors et les mini agneau ou poulet ça dépend .

----------


## pomku

C'est bizarre, je croyais qu'il n'y avait que deux distributeurs en France : Nourrir comme la Nature et La Compagnie des Croquettes…

----------


## confetti

Non j'habite près de la frontière espagnole et j'en trouve dans une jardinerie (mais ils arrêtent  de les distribuer , je ne sais pas pourquoi) et il y a un revendeur pour l'Aude et les Pyrénées Orientales  , il me tarde demain matin pour lui en parler , je n'aime pas ça du tout !
Avant de rencontrer ce revendeur , je les prenais sur NCLN !

----------


## meloy

j'ai testé les _exclusive of gosbi_  et mon loulou n'apprécie pas, de plus odeur forte des croquettes. On m'a conseillé platinum ou dog lovers gold. J'aimerai avoir votre avis.
Merci d'avance.

*PLATINUM 
*
*Nourriture pour chiens adultes  poulet*

*Composition*

Viande fraîche de poulet (70 %), brisures de riz, graisse de poulet, maïs (exempt dOGM), farine de viande de volaille, viande de volaille hydrolysée, pulpe (fibres) de betterave, pulpe de pomme séchée, huile de saumon, huile de graines de lin et huile dolive pressées à froid, extrait de moule aux orles vertes, graines de chardon-marie, fenouil séché, racine de salsepareille, céleri séché, artichaut séché, cresson de capucine, extrait de camomille, dent-de-lion, gentiane séchée, yucca, chlorure de potassium.
*Additifs par kg :*

Vitamine A (E-672) 10.000 UI, vitamine D3 (E-671) 1.600 UI, vitamine E (3a700, acétate dalpha tocophérol) 150 mg, vitamine K1 2 mg, vitamine B1 (mononitrate de thiamine) 6 mg, vitamine B2 (riboflavine) 10 mg, vitamin B6 (3a831, hydrochlorure de pyridoxine) 3 mg, vitamine C (monophosphate dascorbyle, sel de calcium/sodium) 70 mg, vitamine B12 40 mcg, niacine 20 mg, acide pantothénique (préparation de calcium-d-pantothénate) 20 mg, biotine (D(+)-biotine) 200 mcg, acide folique 300 mcg, choline (chlorure de choline) 1.500 mg

*DOG LOVERS GOLD

Composition
*
Viande déshydratée agneau (15.5%), riz brun (15%), riz blanc (15%),saumon (11.91%), ufs entier (10.85%),viande déshydratée poulet (9.94%), graisse de poulet (6.92%), graines de lin (3.9%), pois (2.5%), levure de bière (2.5%), minéraux (1.20%), vitamines (1.7%), huile de suamon (0.84%), pommes (0.06%), carottes (0.06%), menthe poivrée (0.05%), romarin (0.06%), mannano-oligosaccharides (0.06%), fructo-oligosaccharides (0.06%), enterococcus faeium (0.03%), yucca schidigera (0.03%).


 Protéines Brutes (min.)
 26.00%

 Matières Grasses (min.)
 18.00%

 Fibres Brutes (max.)
 3.70%

 Oméga 6 (min.)
 2.65%

 Oméga 3 (min.)
 1.80%

 Cendres Brutes (max.)
 9.50%

 Humidité (max.)


Calcium (min.)
 1.3%

 Phosphore (min.)
 1.0%

 Magnesium
 117 mg/kg

 Sélénite de Sodium
 0.53 mg/kg

 Fer
 321 mg/kg

 Zinc
 296 mg/kg

 Probiotic
 200 000 cfu/kg

 Dl-Methionine
 2 300 mg/kg

 L-Carnitine
 95 mg/kg

 Manna-oligosaccharides
 450 mg/kg

 Fructo-oligosaccharides
 450 mg/kg

 Extrait de Yucca Schidigera

----------


## Poupoune 73

les 2 sont dans la liste de yenz p360 des croquettes de qualité donc tu peux y aller, que veux-tu savoir d'autre?

----------


## Tisouen

Les dogs lovers gold je les ai pas trouvé au top niveau appétence et très "sèches" mais étant aux natyka ça me semble normale de trouver les autres croquettes sèches en fait.

----------


## Taysa

Platinum ca vaut quedal. 
70% de viandes FRAICHES donc une fois cuit y reste rien, presence de mais.

----------


## rhythms

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...6925_3244.html

le ministère de l'agriculture a confirmé des cas d'intoxication mortelle dus à des croquettes fabriquées en espagne, cinq distributeurs sont concernés

et moi qui considérait qu'il valait mieux acheter "européen" ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Platinum ca vaut quedal. 
> 70% de viandes FRAICHES donc une fois cuit y reste rien, presence de mais.


n

Bah c'est la première fois que je mis ça ici, je croyais que c'était une très bonne marque.

----------


## Taysa

Pas a mon sens apres chacun pense ce qu'il veut, mais deja 70% de viandes fraiches, faut se dire qu'il reste pas 70%  ::  je sais plus combien ca fais exactement mais ca reduit de beaucoup

----------


## lealouboy

Pourquoi ce n'est pas proportionnel avec les autres sources d'aliments (maïs etc...)?

----------


## pomku

Il n'y a du maïs que dans les Platinum poulet. Dans les Agneau et/ou Iberico Green, pas de maïs.

----------


## Taysa

Pas compris ta question lealouboy !

----------


## confetti

Je reviens au gosbi exclusive , mon revendeur est venu récupérer mes sacs et m'a expliqué que le problème vient du fait que les croquettes n'ont pas été assez séché avant la mise en sac . Il m'a apporté deux autres sacs , pareil croquettes moisies dedans , il est revenu les chercher et va m'en porter d'autres cet aprèm !! 

Ça met pas en confiance tout ça , déjà que j'ai eu le problème du sac mini où il y avait  des grosses dedans !!!

----------


## pomku

Mais ce sont les mêmes sacs que chez NCLN, ou il fait ses sacs lui-même  ton revendeur ? Parce que tu avais dit que sur ton sac de Gosbi senior ,  il n'y avait pas de DLUO, ce qui est très étonnant !

----------


## lealouboy

> Pas compris ta question lealouboy !


Ben le riz ou maïs sont cuits et réduisent aussi, non ? Donc les pourcentages restent les mêmes après cuissons, non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je reviens au gosbi exclusive , mon revendeur est venu récupérer mes sacs et m'a expliqué que le problème vient du fait que les croquettes n'ont pas été assez séché avant la mise en sac . Il m'a apporté deux autres sacs , pareil croquettes moisies dedans , il est revenu les chercher et va m'en porter d'autres cet aprèm !! 
> 
> Ça met pas en confiance tout ça , déjà que j'ai eu le problème du sac mini où il y avait des grosses dedans !!!


Il y a eu un problème sur une série apparemment  ::  C'est la dame de la compagnie des croquettes qui me l'a dit, le gras se serait pas mélangé et serait resté en surface, favorisant les moisissures  ::  
Les sacs sont repris et échangés sans soucis car le fabricant est au courant  ::

----------


## Taysa

je sais pas du tout comment c'est calculer faudrais attendre muzaregne elle doit savoir, mais ce qui est sur c'est que 70% viandes fraiches ca fait peu a la fin en comparaison.

----------


## confetti

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Il y a eu un problème sur une série apparemment  ::  C'est la dame de la compagnie des croquettes qui me l'a dit, le gras se serait pas mélangé et serait resté en surface, favorisant les moisissures  ::  
Les sacs sont repris et échangés sans soucis car le fabricant est au courant  :: [/QUOTE]


Oui effectivement les croquettes étaient comme mouillées et n'avaient pas la même odeur , je viens de réceptionner deux nouveaux sacs et pas  de problème , je retrouve mes croquettes !

Pour répondre à POMKU , oui ce sont les mêmes sacs , c'est moi qui n'avait pas vu l'impression de la DLC sur le sac , un peu affolée de voir toutes ces croquettes moisies lol !!

----------


## meloy

Voici la méthode de préparation des croquettes platinum, du fait qu'il n'y ai pas d'eau ajouté cela change t'il la proportion de viande restante?

La méthode de préparation hors du commun.
Toute en douceur, en passant par l'autoclave :

	Pour commencer, les pièces de viande broyées accompagnées du riz/maïs sont ajoutées dans la marmite.
	Ensuite ces ingrédients passent en cuisson autoclave à 95° C sans l'ajout l'eau. Seul le jus de viande apporte de l'humidité qui est réduite une fois la cuisson terminée par un séchage doux et lent.
	Après le séchage, à température ambiante sont rajoutées les huiles pressées à froid, les herbes et les vitamines.
	Finalement sont formées les pièces de nourriture et emballées hermétiquement pour ne donner aucune chance aux acariens.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> je sais pas du tout comment c'est calculer faudrais attendre muzaregne elle doit savoir, mais ce qui est sur c'est que 70% viandes fraiches ca fait peu a la fin en comparaison.


             d'après Yenz ça fait quand meme   environ 55% de viande une fois déshydratée, c'est très honorable comme taux...

----------


## Taysa

Me semblais que c'etait moins que ca ! Je sais plus comment on calcule

----------


## MuzaRègne

µIl suffit de savoir faire un produit en croix.

----------


## pomku

Ki ki connaît/ a entendu parler/ a testé/ a vu un retour sur/ les croquettes Simpsons Premium ?
Merci d'avance !  :Smile: 

Lien du fabricant (en anglais) :
http://www.simpsonspremium.com/sensitive-dog-food

----------


## Poupoune 73

ça a l'air pas mal pour les 80/20, 38% de prot, 18% de MG, rapport phosophocalcique à 1,24 mais le taux de cendres est élevé 10,5%
http://www.simpsonspremium.com/80-20?product_id=82

----------


## confetti

http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/1222...ication-chiens

On ne sait de quelle marque de croquettes il s'agit ?!

----------


## pomku

Marque "Active", d'après ce que je sais…

----------


## confetti

Oui effectivement c'est ça , ça n'a pas l'air super comme croquettes !
Bref vaut encore mieux donner une gamelle de riz avec quelques morceaux de viandes dedans que ça !
Vaste sujet mais ça fait peur quand-même , comme moi avec mes croquettes moisies , là j'ai pu voir c'était flagrant mais si c'est à l'intérieur de la croquette , on ne peut qu'attendre le malaise du chien ou pire sa mort !!! 

Oh là là  suis énervée là  ::

----------


## pomku

Pour info, j'ai contacté NCLN : ils ont créé une page FB suite à l'affaire des chiens décédés après avoir ingéré des croquettes venues d'Espagne :

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nourr...14220802003144

----------


## confetti

Oui merci pour l'info , on cherche à se rassurer comme on peut lol et espérer qu'il existe des fabricants consciencieux  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Ki ki connaît/ a entendu parler/ a testé/ a vu un retour sur/ les croquettes Simpsons Premium


D'oh !

----------


## Poppi

Bonjour quelles croquettes me conseillez vous pour mon x labrador de 4 ans ? J'ai un budget serré, mais ne souhaite pas non plus lui donner de la saleté de supermarché ... Quelque chose dans les 5 euros le kilo maxi ? Merci

----------


## Kybou!

> D'oh !


Mèkèlékon !  ::   ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonjour quelles croquettes me conseillez vous pour mon x labrador de 4 ans ? J'ai un budget serré, mais ne souhaite pas non plus lui donner de la saleté de supermarché ... Quelque chose dans les 5 euros le kilo maxi ? Merci


A ce prix-là, tu as déjà de très bonnes croquettes ! Regarde en P360 de ce topic, tu y trouveras la liste des meilleures marques de croquettes ! 

En vrac, tu as Maxima Cotecnica (super croquettes mais si ton chien a de l'embonpoint/tendance à prendre du poids facilement, il vaut mieux éviter), Applaws (sur zooplus.uk au prix le plus bas mais il faut compter 10 jours de livraison donc prévois un peu en avance), Exclusive of Gosbi lamb and rice ...

----------


## Flee

Ici on est toujours aux Maxima Cotecnica mais j'hésite à changer pour mon gros, qui fait un peu d'embonpoint justement. Sauf que je sais pas quoi lui prendre, j'ai repéré les Acana light and fit je crois, y a d'autres marques pour les plats du dos ? =x

----------


## Kybou!

Tu as pensé à tester Applaws ?

----------


## Taysa

Pour l'embompoint le fit & light est vraiment THE marque tres honnetement, compo / analyses au top, appetence niquel etc moi applaws j'en ai 6kg la bah ganja elle en veut PAS DU TOUT alors que le acana elle le mange super bien

----------


## Kasia44

J'ai regardé la liste de croquettes page 360 mais j'hésite encore pour mon chien...

Que me conseillerez-vous pour un croisé bichon/lhassa de 8kg, castré, 9ans, plutôt sédentaire?

----------


## Kybou!

Tout dépend de ton budget déjà ...

----------


## rafaela13

Chez nous, nous sommes repartis sur du applaws pour les 5 chiens (dont 2 FA), tout se passe nickel. Surtout sachant que les 2 fa n'ont eu aucune transition !! Tout le monde se régale, je suis vraiment contente !! pas de problèmes de goinfrerie ou de manque d'appétit, selles ok, poils les miens nickel / les fa c'est trop tôt pour le dire!

pour les chiens, ça va du petit à la taille moyenne et pour l'âge de 2 à 12 ans.

Par contre le tout est arrosé d'huile de saumon (nutrivet) sauf pour la + vieille donc ça aide  ::

----------


## Poppi

Merci Kybou, j'ai regardé le tableau et je pense partir sur des Acana adult , pas chères et elles ont l'air bien, mêmes si un peu grasses peut-être (16% mg ) , d'autres idées dans du bien et pas trop cher ?

----------


## Kybou!

Vu que ton chien a déjà 9 ans, si tu pars sur des croquettes senior de qualité, normalement, elles seront moins grasses (ou sur du light) ... Je suis très satisfaite des Applaws agneau et des Applaws poulet (senior) ! 

Sinon, Acana, c'est très bien oui ! Tu sais, je ne suis pas une pro de la croquette mais à ta place, vu l'âge de ton loulou, j'éviterais les Grassland, je partirais sur du Acana Pacifica ou sur du Wild Praire ! 

Après, pour les gens qui ont le budget, le mieux, selon moi, reste Orijen ! 

Ceci dit, 16% de MG, ce n'est pas bcp, du moins, c'est raisonnable !

----------


## POLKA67

Les paquets de 2 kg d'applaws sont en promo sur zooplus.fr si quelqu'un veut tester ces croqs.

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Vu que ton chien a déjà 9 ans, si tu pars sur des croquettes senior de qualité, normalement, elles seront moins grasses (ou sur du light) ... Je suis très satisfaite des Applaws agneau et des Applaws poulet (senior) ! 
> 
> Sinon, Acana, c'est très bien oui ! Tu sais, je ne suis pas une pro de la croquette mais à ta place, vu l'âge de ton loulou, j'éviterais les Grassland, je partirais sur du Acana Pacifica ou sur du Wild Praire ! 
> 
> *Après, pour les gens qui ont le budget, le mieux, selon moi, reste Orijen !* 
> 
> Ceci dit, 16% de MG, ce n'est pas bcp, du moins, c'est raisonnable !


+1 la gamme Orijen Sénior serait à essayer...

----------


## Taysa

Pour un vieux chien acana senior pour les chondos / gluco en plus. 

Sur zooplus pour 99pts tu as 2kg de applaws offert.

----------


## Kasia44

Je viens juste d'entamer son paquet de croquettes actuelles, je verra le mois prochain pour peut être tester les Orijen... 

Il n'a jamais mangé de croquettes "sans céréales", il n'y aucun risque pour ses reins vu qu'il rentre dans le stade "vieux chien"?  :Confused:

----------


## Poppi

ya eu un mix entre deux posts, mon loulou à moi n'a que 4 ans : ) Je teste donc les Acana adult, on verra ! merci et @ bientot !

----------


## rhythms

http://nosamisleschiens.fr/comment-c...our-son-chien/


voici le lien d'un article très intéressant : comment choisir les meilleures croquettes pour son chien

----------


## Kybou!

> Je viens juste d'entamer son paquet de croquettes actuelles, je verra le mois prochain pour peut être tester les Orijen... 
> 
> Il n'a jamais mangé de croquettes "sans céréales", il n'y aucun risque pour ses reins vu qu'il rentre dans le stade "vieux chien"?


Non non, il n'y a aucun risque ! Pour ma part, je préfère vraiment donner des croquettes sans céréales à mes chiens (même si je reconnais qu'il existe de bonnes croquettes avec céréales) ... Après, c'est compliqué, je reste sur l'optique que la meilleure alimentation (ce n'est que mon avis), c'est le BARF ! Dès que j'ai les moyens de racheter un congelo pour mes chiens, je m'y remets d'ailleurs ... 

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas demain la veille vu ce que mes chiens me coûtent depuis plus de 4 mois ...  ::  

Sinon, je ne comprends pas le rapport entre l'absence (ou la présence) de céréales et les reins Kasia ... Peux-tu m'expliquer stp ?  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> ya eu un mix entre deux posts, mon loulou à moi n'a que 4 ans : ) Je teste donc les Acana adult, on verra ! merci et @ bientot !


L'idéal des Acana étant la gamme sans céréales (Grassland, Pacifica ou Wild Praie donc), je croise pour ton loulou !

----------


## Taysa

J'ai pris du acana puppy pour un chiot statf, en esperant que le sans cereales lui fasse pas une croissance mega rapide. 
En quantitee vous donneriez combien? Car suivant ce que je trouve ca va de 330-350 a 550 carrement oO

----------


## Fahn

Jedi a grandi avec les Orijen Six Fish, il n'a pas eu de soucis de croissance  :: 
Pour les quantités, ici il avait plus ou moins à volonté en fait, je remplissais la gamelle le matin, il mangeait ce qu'il avait envie, quand il ne s'y intéressait plus je la retirais, et je lui remettais encore une fois le midi, puis le soir.
Puis on est passés petit à petit à deux rations, puis une seule, mais toujours "à volonté" (pas trois kilos de croquettes par jour non plus hein  :: ).
Par contre maintenant je fais gaffe quand même, il mange 350gr. par jour depuis qu'il est "adulte" (ça, c'est seulement son état physiologique, parce que dans sa tête, on n'y est pas encore, au stade adulte).

----------


## Taysa

Oui ils ont du mal a grandir dans leurs tetes ^^ c'est ce que je disais a loulouk, a 10ans c'est encore des chiots ^^ 

bon je vais voir ca mais c'est vrai que je prefere doser car je donne en deux fois au debut mais apres je passe vite a une dose

----------


## didou752

@Taysa tu as un petit nouveau?
Sinon j'ai un souci, Moko est aux RC. J'en ai un paquet pour faire la transition vers les orijens mais le souci c'est que outre le fait qu'il semble faire un tri pour ne manger que ses RC, Pin'up fait de même et va manger dans sa gamelle (ils sont en libre service). Je suppose que c'est une histoire d'arômes, d'appétence... Ceci dit il faut que je trouve une autre marque de croquettes et je cherche un site où je pourrais commander des formats échantillons pour leur faire goûter (idéalement des sans céréales). Quelqu'un connait ça?

----------


## lealouboy

Sur nourrir comme la nature, tu peux commander des échantillons mais je ne sais pas s'ils le font pour toutes les marques  ::

----------


## didou752

Je vais aller voir ça, merci Lealouboy  ::

----------


## Taysa

Tu es dans quel coin didou ? 

Oui bientot une petite staff qui nous rejoint

----------


## didou752

Je suis en Normandie près de Rouen  :: .

----------


## Taysa

Oui donc NCLN pour les echantillons alors  ::

----------


## D-elphine

si tu lui mouilles peut être il pourra moins trier, ça sera plus compacte, le temps de donner que des origen, faudra faire attention à son poids.

le pb c'est la réputation des origen où certains parlent de longue transition car ici en donnant acana, les 2 qui viennent de la spa n'ont pas fait de transition, au pire garde les RC et tente de lui donner que les origen tu verras, il sera bien obligé de les manger  et c'est pas dit que ça parte en diarrhée

----------


## zooloo

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je suis véritablement impressionnée: plus de 300 pages de discussions et d'échanges sur le thème des... croquettes!
Merci et chapeau bas à ceux qui partagent leurs connaissances dans le domaine!

Grâce à vous, j'ai appris l'existence de marques dont j'ignorais jusque là l'existence
Pas bien... je le réalise

Aussi je me permets une question, le thème est abondamment illustré, sauf pour les seniors
Ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé l'information dans les centaines de pages que j'ai pourtant parcourues

Alors pour faire simple: mon jeune papy labrador de 10 ans, est un gourmet-gourmand comme il se doit
Si ce n'est que les premiers signes de l'âge sont apparus: début d'arthrose
Comme un événement en entraine un autre: il rechigne devant ses PP, qu'il adorait depuis des années
J'ai tenté les versions senior au poulet et au saumon: rien n'y fait
Avant de les manger, il fait 20 fois le tour pour vérifier qu'aucune alternative ne s'est présentée
Bref!

J'ai lu avec intérêt le récap de la page 360: marques avec ou sans céréale
Et retenu, à tort ou à raison, 3 références: Acana, Josera version poulet/riz et Profine

J'ai pris dernièrement Hill pour les articulations
mais j'ai un gros doute pour la suite

Auriez vous des recommandations sur la sélection des 3 précités?
ou d'autres?
et surtout avec ou sans céréales?

----------


## joloclo

Le mien est aux Acana sénior,Gosbi sénior st bien aussi et tu auras sûrement d'autres conseils,perso je ne suis pas forcement pour le sans cereales strict tant que ce st de bonnes cereales et que ce n'est pas une nourriture pour poules où elles st majoritaires,mais là chacun son avis.
Les Granatapet st prisées coté chats et je viens de voir qu'elles existent pour chiens,quelqu'un les connait ??

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Je suis véritablement impressionnée: plus de 300 pages de discussions et d'échanges sur le thème des... croquettes!
> Merci et chapeau bas à ceux qui partagent leurs connaissances dans le domaine!
> 
> Grâce à vous, j'ai appris l'existence de marques dont j'ignorais jusque là l'existence
> Pas bien... je le réalise
> 
> Aussi je me permets une question, le thème est abondamment illustré, sauf pour les seniors
> ...


Quel budget as-tu pour les croquettes de ton papy ? 

H**lls, PP, Profine, laisse tomber ... (Josera, bof bof, y a nettement mieux selon moi) ! 

Le top du top (si tu as les moyens), ça reste *Orijen* (la nouvelle compo *80/20*), *Acana* (sans céréales donc les *Pacifica* ou les *Wild Prairie* ! Evite les Grassland, le rapport Ca/P est un peu élevé pour un senior), *Applaws Senior* au poulet (c'est ce que je donne à mes chiens , ce sont également des croquettes sans céréales), TOWT (*Taste Of The Wild*) ...

Pour ma part, je préfère les croquettes sans céréales (même si je reconnais qu'il existe de bonnes croquettes avec céréales comme les Dog Lovers Gold, Exclusive of Gosbi, Natyka) ... Mais pour moi, ça reste un cran en-dessous de ce que je t'ai cité ci-dessus ... 

Si tu achetais H**** ou PP, je pense que ce que je t'ai cité entrera dans ton budget ! Donc voilà, Orijen, Acana, Applaws, TOWT, ça reste le top croquettes pour moi  ::  ! Après, à voir ce que ton chien aimera et ce qu'il supportera ... Ca a beau être de bonnes croquettes, il faut surtout qu'elles conviennent à ton chien ... Chez moi, Orijen ne passait pas DU TOUT avec ma chienne (elle avait des diarrhées) ! Donc, le truc, c'est de trouver LA croquette adaptée à ton loulou  ::  !

N'hésite pas à prendre des petits conditionnements au début (même si c'est beaucoup plus cher) pour voir s'il aime/ si ça lui convient ! Avec un senior, il faut faire attention au Ca/P (rapport phospho-calcique), il ne doit pas être trop élevé et il faut également éviter les croquettes trop grasses (perso, je cherche à ce que ça se rapproche des 15% de graisse pour ma part) ... 

Pour son arthrose, je te conseille d'ajouter des compléments homéopathiques dans ses croquettes, ça l'aidera ! 

MuzaRègne, si je dis des bêtises, n'hésite pas hein ...  ::  

Mes chiens, pour les articulations, je leur faisais faire des cures d'Aplazyl (mais il faut une ordonnance véto et je pense que ça ne se trouve qu'en Belgique ! Bref, vous avez l'équivalent en France hein ...) ! 

Pour les articulations de ton loulou, je te conseille ceci :

http://www.dieti-natura.com/articulation-plus.html 

Voilà, n'hésite pas à nous tenir au courant  ::  

P'tit rappel d'un topic très bien fait (même si c'est MuzaRègne qui l'a fait quoi  :: ) pour les gens que ça intéresse:

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## didou752

Je me prend le chou depuis 3 jours, je recherche des croquettes avec le meilleur ratio Ca/P pour préserver les reins de Pin'up mais avec une compo correcte. Je cherchais un truc avec de meilleurs taux que les orijens, mais j'ai l'impression que tout ce qui est top qualité est aussi au top des concentrations  :: . Que ce soit avec ou sans céréales au final. 
Les purizons ont un meilleur ratio que les orijens mais elles sont visiblement beaucoup moins bien supportées. Je vais devenir chèvre  :: .

Est ce que quelqu'un connait les taux recommandés en proteines/fibres/cendres... Je suis sure que c'est indiqué quelque part, mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus. Merci

----------


## Kybou!

Regarde le lien que j'ai link juste au-dessus:

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ? 

(Mais lisez MuzaRègne bordel, 'fin, pas dans G&D hein  :: ! )

----------


## didou752

Ah mais je la lis Muzarègne, mais en fait je pensai à un tableau qui avait été publié (je l'avais imprimé mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus) avec les ratios recommandés selon l'âge du chien et une composition en globalité (fibres, cendres, calcium, phosphore (en dehors du ratio...))
Merci quand même Kybou  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> *Ah mais je la lis Muzarègne*, mais en fait je pensai à un tableau qui avait été publié (je l'avais imprimé mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus) avec les ratios recommandés selon l'âge du chien et une composition en globalité (fibres, cendres, calcium, phosphore (en dehors du ratio...))
> Merci quand même Kybou


Elle est con des fois hein  ::  (je rigole bien sûr ... ) !

Pour le tableau, ça ne me dit rien :/, dsl Didou !

----------


## rafaela13

Bah, j'ai envoyé un message et il a disparu *??????* ou alors je l'ai envoyé ailleurs et ça va très mal.....

Je demandais conseils pour un chien en FA qui a un problème d'insuffisance rénal (taux urée + créat élevés), il est actuellement à Orijen et la FA cherche le même genre de qualité (si possible un chouilla moins cher car ça va faire lourd en plus des visites vétos ....  :Frown:  )....

Conseils ? Moi j'y connais rien !

NB : je lui ai donné la recette homemade mais ça lui a fait plus peur qu'autre chose  :: (je la comprends),,, il lui donc des croquettes.

Merci

EDIT : 
non sérieux les gars, j'ai envoyé un message de ce genre quelque part dans le forum  :: .... je l'ai même édité, je m'en souviens maintenant....
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  Bon bin si vous le retrouvez faites moi signe svp  :Smile:   ::   ::

----------


## zooloo

Merci pour vos réponses!

Une question façon blonde: 


> H**lls, PP, Profine, laisse tomber ... (Josera, bof bof, y a nettement mieux selon moi)


??
Les 2 premières références viennent du véto: je ne suis pas allée chercher bien loin
Mais pourquoi laisser?
Ça me donne l'impression d'avoir intoxiqué mon loulou depuis 10 ans...

C'est vrai que le topic de MuzaRègne est très éclairant!

Mais Kybou, vous avez mis le doigt sur LA problématique: le stade senior est finalement assez complexe à gérer de mon coté; aujourdhui c'est arthrose, j'aimerais autant éviter de dézinguer les autres fonctions à surveiller digestion? rein? peau?

Merci pour les ratios clairs qui vont aider à revoir ma sélection

Je suis assez scandalisée par l'absence de conditionnement "découverte"; le minimum serait de proposer les quantités pour 1 ration
Quant aux échantillons, à croire que certains en profitent pour arrondir leur chiffre d'affaires: j'ai expérimenté plusieurs fois des établissements qui les vendaient!
Ne me reverront pas de sitôt...

Concernant les compléments alimentaires, je scrute aussi les différentes options
Ce qui membête le plus, c'est de trouver une référence qui soit appétante forcément, et équilibrée pour un jeune papy; 
Après, s'il faut rajouter des compléments à gogo, autant partir sur une basique light, non?
Pour le moment, les teintures mères semblent donner des résultats

Concernant la question du prix, je suis plus attachée à la notion de "qualité/prix"
ex: PP a changé de formule, même s'ils soutiennent le contraire, loulou est devenu moins friand
Des protéines low cost ont remplacé une partie du riz, sauf erreur
Du coup, le prix a un nouveau sens, dans mon esprit...

----------


## siju

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Je suis véritablement impressionnée: plus de 300 pages de discussions et d'échanges sur le thème des... croquettes!
> Merci et chapeau bas à ceux qui partagent leurs connaissances dans le domaine!
> 
> Grâce à vous, j'ai appris l'existence de marques dont j'ignorais jusque là l'existence
> Pas bien... je le réalise
> 
> Aussi je me permets une question, le thème est abondamment illustré, sauf pour les seniors
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec Kybou!, PP c'est (très) loin d'être le top  ::  et pourtant moi aussi j'en ai donné pendant longtemps mais, comme toi, moi aussi, j'ai bcp appris ici !
J'ai une senior et je lui donne Gosbi senior, ma véto (qui ne connaissait pas) a comparé avec ses Virbac (moins bonne compo et beaucoup plus chères) et les 2 contiennent la même quantité de chondro-protecteurs donc ....  ::

----------


## confetti

" J'ai une senior et je lui donne Gosbi senior, ma véto (qui ne connaissait pas) a comparé avec ses Virbac (moins bonne compo et beaucoup plus chères) "

Et elle a fait un commentaire ta véto ?

----------


## siju

> " J'ai une senior et je lui donne Gosbi senior, ma véto (qui ne connaissait pas) a comparé avec ses Virbac (moins bonne compo et beaucoup plus chères) "
> 
> Et elle a fait un commentaire ta véto ?


Ben elle m'a dit "c'est bien, continuez", j'en ai conclu que ça devait être d'excellentes croquettes  :Smile:

----------


## confetti

> Ben elle m'a dit "c'est bien, continuez", j'en ai conclu que ça devait être d'excellentes croquettes



HAHAHAH c 'est clair  !

----------


## didou752

> Bah, j'ai envoyé un message et il a disparu *??????* ou alors je l'ai envoyé ailleurs et ça va très mal.....
> 
> Je demandais conseils pour un chien en FA qui a un problème d'insuffisance rénal (taux urée + créat élevés), il est actuellement à Orijen et la FA cherche le même genre de qualité (si possible un chouilla moins cher car ça va faire lourd en plus des visites vétos ....  )....
> 
> Conseils ? Moi j'y connais rien !
> 
> NB : je lui ai donné la recette homemade mais ça lui a fait plus peur qu'autre chose (je la comprends),,, il lui donc des croquettes.
> 
> Merci
> ...


Tu l'as posté chez les chats  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Tu l'as posté chez les chats


 ::

----------


## mofo

> Merci pour vos réponses!
> 
> Une question façon blonde: ??
> Les 2 premières références viennent du véto: je ne suis pas allée chercher bien loin
> Mais pourquoi laisser?
> Ça me donne l'impression d'avoir intoxiqué mon loulou depuis 10 ans...
> 
> C'est vrai que le topic de MuzaRègne est très éclairant!
> 
> ...


moi je te conseil fortement gosbi lamb car d'une part super rapport qualité prix, et surtout elles contiennent un taux élevé de chondro et glucosamine bénéfique pour les articulations de nos vieux loulous !!!

----------


## gredil

Quelles croquettes pour mon chien qui se gratte énormement il a vu le vétérinaire et il ma donné un traitement qui à fait pendant le temps que je devais lui donner mais maintenant il se gratte encore j'ai essayer les croquettes proplan adulte sensitive saumon et riz et je pense essayer les Advance Agneau et riz Sensibilité cutanée quand penser vous

----------


## mofo

> Quelles croquettes pour mon chien qui se gratte énormement il a vu le vétérinaire et il ma donné un traitement qui à fait pendant le temps que je devais lui donner mais maintenant il se gratte encore j'ai essayer les croquettes proplan adulte sensitive saumon et riz et je pense essayer les Advance Agneau et riz Sensibilité cutanée quand penser vous


essaie gosbi agneau (je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux, mais je les utilise depuis plus d'un an et très très satisfaite à tout point)

----------


## rafaela13

> Tu l'as posté chez les chats


 ::  la honte!!!! ce qui est très mystérieux, c'est que le post chats n'est pas dans mes favoris..... je me demande comment j'ai fait pour attérir la-bas  ::   ::  
 :: 

Alors les gens, zavez pas des idées de bonnes croquettes pour Insuffisants rénaux ? Elle doit vite les commander (ça fait 2 semaines que le diagnostic a été posé :/ )

----------


## didou752

Comme dit sur le topic chat (je ne sais pas si ça a été effacé), il n'y en a malheureusement pas à part les versions médicales que l'on trouve chez le véto.
L'idéal reste la ration ménagère. Pour Pin'up (qui n'est qu'en début d'IR), je lui fait une ration ménagère, et elle a constamment des orijen à dispo si jamais elle a faim (elle a toujours eu à manger à volonté).

Sinon pour mon cas, ben je vais commander des échantillons et je vais faire des tests. En attendant pour pouvoir faire correctement mes transitions, j'ai racheté des RC  :: .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit: @Rafaela13, en même temps ils ont le même nom les topics. On devrait peut être mettre chien./chat devant le titre en fait  ::

----------


## Didi4994

Quelles croquettes me conseillez vous pour une croisée beagle de 3 ans et une croisée epagneul de 1 an sachant que je n'ai pas un gros budget mais je veux leur donner de bonnes croquettes qu'elles assimilent bien et qui ne contiennent que de bonnes choses

----------


## didou752

Quel budget est tu prête à mettre?

----------


## Didi4994

euh 60 euros par mois c'est deja pas mal pour moi...

----------


## pomku

ben je vais faire comme Mofo  :Smile:  : Gosbi ! (entre 50 et 59 les 15 kg selon la varit…) Et c'est un  excellent compromis entre les sans crales et les  croquettes avec crales. Au moins, pas de mas, pas de bl, de gluten de bidule et de machin, de conservateurs chimiques and co. 
Et je doute qu'un beagle et un pagneul sifflent 15 kg par mois  eux deux…  :Smile:

----------


## Didi4994

On peut les acheter o?  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa7ma27m3.html

ou

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/34-gosbi

 :Smile:

----------


## confetti

Moi aussi gosbi depuis un moment et rien  dire , jamais eu des selles aussi nickel , mon Cooper qui a souvent t en diarrhe et qui n'arrivait pas  grossir , nickel aussi , plus du tout de diarrhes et il est bien rond , franchement trs bon rapport qualit / prix et tous les 5 les aiment alors ...... - ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Merci pour vos rponses!
> 
> Une question faon blonde: ??
> *Les 2 premires rfrences viennent du vto: je ne suis pas alle chercher bien loin
> Mais pourquoi laisser?
> 
> C'est vrai que le topic de MuzaRgne est trs clairant!*
> 
> Mais Kybou, vous avez mis le doigt sur LA problmatique: le stade senior est finalement assez complexe  grer de mon cot; aujourdhui c'est arthrose, j'aimerais autant viter de dzinguer les autres fonctions  surveiller digestion? rein? peau?
> ...


Ah mais malheureusement, ce sont les rfrences de plus de 90% des vtos ...Et sans vouloir tre mauvaise langue (pour une fois), lorsque vous achetez ces croquettes en clinique vto/chez le vto (et il en va de mme pour les mdicaments), vous reversez une partie de la somme  la dite clinique/au dit vto ... C'est un commerce comme un autre, soit ... Ma vto ne vend pas de mdicaments pour cette raison ! 

Pour les croquettes mdicalises, elle n'en a pas non plus au cabinet, elle les commande pour ses clients mais ne touche absolument rien au passage ( l'poque, je prenais des RC Urinary pour ma chienne, elle me disait de ne pas hsiter  les prendre ailleurs si je pouvais les avoir moins chres et elle me montrait le prix catalogue) ! 

Ma chienne (rott/malinois) est partie d'un AVC en juillet dernier,  l'ge de 13 ans et demi (bon, ce n'tait pas Carl Lewis mais pas non plus Tortue Gniale) ! Pour son ge et ses 40 kg, son arrire-train tait encore bien ! Idem pour mon dogue de 10 ans ! 

Pour mes vieux chiens, je n'ai jms ajout de complments  gogo, une bonne alimentation (le BARF pour ma part, d'ailleurs, il faudrait que j'arrte de venir conseiller les gens sur ce topic, a me pose un problme de conscience ahah), 1 cure pour leurs articulations 2 fois par an et je rajoute parfois de l'huile de saumon sur leurs croquettes, rien de plus ! Et les articulations, a s'entretient galement avec ... les balades (que l'on adapte en fonction de l'ge/tat physique du chien tout au long de sa vie) ! 

Dornavant, pour mes vieux, je demanderai une PDS tous les 6 mois (1 par an, c'est dj bien si le loulou n'a pas de problme particulier) mais ayant perdu une chienne rcemment d'une IR svre, pour ma part, ce sera PDS tous les 6 mois ... 

Pour les chantillons, je laisse tjs 2 bonnes semaines  mes chiens pour voir ce que a donne et en tirer une quelconque conclusion ... 1 seul repas est insuffisant ... Donc pour un chien comme le vtre, je prendrais 1 paquet de 4 kg pour commencer ... N'oubliez pas de faire galement une bonne transition ... 

Pour le reste, je maintiens les marques que je vous ai cites dans mon prcdent message ...

----------


## zooloo

> Ah mais malheureusement, ce sont les rfrences de plus de 90% des vtos ...Et sans vouloir tre mauvaise langue (pour une fois), lorsque vous achetez ces croquettes en clinique vto/chez le vto (et il en va de mme pour les mdicaments), vous reversez une partie de la somme  la dite clinique/au dit vto ... C'est un commerce comme un autre, soit ... Ma vto ne vend pas de mdicaments pour cette raison !


   Ce n'est pas tre mauvaise langue que de rappeler ce genre de chose.. enfin AMHA    

J'ai beau admettre qu'il faut plusieurs jours de "nouvelles croquettes" avant de tirer une conclusion  
Les miennes taient peut tre lapidaires, mais surtout bases sur un constat: mon loulou n'y a pas touch    

Vous avez titill ma curiosit avec "gosbi" les magnifiques, semble-t-il: la notion de compromis et vos retours unanimes  
Vais lancer un test, grandeur nature des rfrences que vous avez mentionnes, Kybou    

Concernant les complments alimentaires, je continue de m'instruire  
Aussi parce que je n'ai rien vu venir, des signes d'arthrose...    

J'ai lu aussi que vous tiez plusieurs  recourir  l'huile de saumon: j'avais entendu un autre vto de la clinique recommander pour un autre snior, *l'isio 4, la seule huile d'aprs lui  possder le ratio quilibr en omga6/3*  
Pour bipdes oui... c'est connu    

Encore merci de vos conseils et de vos retours, qui aident vritablement  faire avancer la rflexion!

- - - Mise  jour - - -

et la mise en page!

----------


## mofo

oui l'huile de saumon c'est bon aussi pour nos loulous, tant au niveau poils, peau, coeur, cerveau etc .....   faire en cures d'un ou 2 mois !

----------


## Youyou78

Et les chiens apprcient le got de cette huile ?
Car j'ai un petit bb de 9 ans et demi qui adore ce poisson donc bon, je me dis que a ne peut lui faire que du bien  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ce n'est pas tre mauvaise langue que de rappeler ce genre de chose.. enfin AMHA 
> 
> J'ai beau admettre qu'il faut plusieurs jours de "nouvelles croquettes" avant de tirer une conclusion 
> Les miennes taient peut tre lapidaires, mais surtout bases sur un constat: mon loulou n'y a pas touch 
> 
> Vous avez titill ma curiosit avec "gosbi" les magnifiques, semble-t-il: la notion de compromis et vos retours unanimes 
> Vais lancer un test, grandeur nature des rfrences que vous avez mentionnes, Kybou 
> 
> Concernant les complments alimentaires, je continue de m'instruire 
> ...


je donne gosbi lamb& rice et je fais des cures d'isio4 olive l'hiver  ::

----------


## mofo

> Et les chiens apprcient le got de cette huile ?
> Car j'ai un petit bb de 9 ans et demi qui adore ce poisson donc bon, je me dis que a ne peut lui faire que du bien


ah ben a sent bien le saumon !!! ::    mais il est mieux de prendre l'huile de saumon* sauvage*, je sais plus sur quel site on en trouve (NCLN me semble t-il)

----------


## didou752

On en trouve sur zooplus  :: . Sinon aprs moult recherches, je pense qu'on va passer aux Gosbi galement ici. Ca m'embte de repasser sur de la croquette avec crale, mais tant qu' faire j'ai cherch le ratio ca/P le moins important. Je vais commander un petit paquet pour voir si ils aiment au niveau du gout.

----------


## rhythms

*Special Alert* Rice ingredients can sometimes contain arsenic. Until the US FDA establishes safe upper levels for arsenic content, pet owners may wish to *limit the total amount* of rice fed in a dog's daily diet.

copi/coll sur le site dogfoodadvisor.com

----------


## lealouboy

tu peux traduire car j'ai juste compris qu'il peut y avoir de l'arsenic dans le riz...

----------


## brigitte56

http://translate.google.fr/translate...tbb=1&ie=UTF-8

----------


## Tachka

Une fois lu : à supprimer pour ne pas surcharger!

La découverte récente par la FDA des niveaux élevés d' *arsenic dans le riz* , il est probable que nous allons bientôt entendre plus sur des niveaux excessifs de la même *potentiellement dangereuse* substance dans la nourriture pour chiens, aussi.
Et pour une bonne raison.
L'arsenic est un toxique *chimique*naturellement présente dans l'environnement - dans les *sols* et*les eaux souterraines* .
Chez l'homme, l'arsenic est connu pour causer:

le cancer de la vessieLe cancer du poumonCancer de la peauLe cancer du foieLe cancer du reinCancer de la prostate
L'arsenic est classé par le Centre international de recherche sur le cancer comme l'un des plus de 100 substances classées comme cancérogènes du groupe 1 .
En médecine, un *cancérogène* est un composé cancérigène.
*Comment l'arsenic pénètre dans le riz*L'arsenic se trouve *naturellement* dans l'environnement. Pourtant, il peut également être trouvée dans des concentrations plus élevées dans certaines plantes - comme le riz - comme le résultat d'années d' *activité agricole humaine* .
Il ya plusieurs façons le produit chimique peut trouver son chemin dans l'approvisionnement alimentaire public.
Par exemple, jusqu'en 1980, *les pesticides à base d'arsenic* ont été couramment utilisés par les *producteurs de coton* pour aider à contrôler Boll charançons et d'autres insectes.
Cependant, depuis lors, beaucoup de ces mêmes champs de coton ont été *inondés avec de l'eau* pour cultiver du riz. Donc, une partie de l'arsenic trouvé dans le sol est constamment *absorbé* par les plantes de riz.
*Quels types de riz 
contiennent le plus de l'arsenic?*Les essais effectués par Consumer Reports 1 trouvé constamment des niveaux élevés d'arsenic dans l'généralement en meilleure santé*riz brun* que le riz blanc. C'est parce que la toxine a tendance à se concentrer dans la couche externe du grain de riz.
Ce qui est pire, ce même rapport a également conclu:
"Les concentrations en arsenic trouvés dans le son qui est enlevée au cours du processus de fraisage pour produire du riz blanc peut être de 10 à 20 fois plus élevée que celles mesurées dans les grains de riz en vrac"*Le riz contaminé pourrait affecter votre chien?*Nous pensons que oui. Et voici pourquoi ...
Dans une étude de 3633 sujets humains, Consumer Reports a trouvé:
«Les gens qui ont déclaré consommer un produit alimentaire de riz eu au total des niveaux d'arsenic urinaire 44 pour cent supérieures à celles qui n'avaient pas, et les personnes ayant déclaré consommer deux produits ou plus de riz avaient un taux de 70 pour cent plus élevés que ceux qui n'avaient pas de riz"Cela suggère que le chien manger la même recette à base de riz sur une *base quotidienne continuelle* aurait probablement un *niveau élevé* d'arsenic dans son corps, aussi.
*Un rapport: 
«pas d'effets indésirables»*Dans un mémorandum 2011 2 , la FDA fait référence aux recommandations du Conseil national de recherches par les*niveaux maximums tolérables* pour l'arsenic. 3
Dans ce mémo FDA, une *étude indépendante* a été cité qui a trouvé la plus grande quantité d'arsenic découvert dans 58 échantillons d'aliments pour animaux était de 4,2% du niveau maximal acceptable pour l'arsenic. 4
Fait rassurant, ce même rapport conclut:

"Ainsi, aucun effet indésirable dû à l'arsenic sont attendus à partir de la consommation de ces 58 aliments pour animaux."*Ce qui nous garde éveillé la nuit*Bien que la limite supérieure de sécurité pour l'eau potable a été fixé à 10 parties par milliard, il n'y a actuellement *pas de normes fédérales* pour l'arsenic dans la plupart des aliments.
Pourtant, cette situation pourrait bientôt être sur le point de changer .
Depuis la FDA a récemment découvert l'arsenic dans de nombreux riziculture *préparations pour nourrissons* , il est fort probable de l'Agence sera bientôt fixer des limites pour de nombreux produits alimentaires humains.
Toutefois, si le gouvernement ne fixe pas de limite pour l'arsenic dans la nourriture pour animaux, le problème potentiel *pourrait être pire* pour les chiens.
C'est parce que c'est un bon pari grande partie de ce riz contaminé interdits d'utilisation dans l'alimentation humaine sera en quelque sorte - comme tant d'autres *ingrédients rejetés* - finir dans les aliments pour animaux de compagnie.
*The Bottom Line*Depuis Consumer Reports 5 a recommandé "bébés mangent pas plus d'une portion de céréales pour nourrissons de riz par jour», nous nous sentons obligés de proposer *animaliers restent prudents* , trop.
Pourtant, un rapport indépendant vient d'être citée ici implique est prévu que le montant de l'arsenic dans la nourriture pour animaux de causer *aucun effet indésirable* .
Qui plus est, certains ingrédients de riz contiennent peu (le cas échéant) l'arsenic.
Alors, que devons-nous faire?
Jusqu'à ce que la FDA a terminé son enquête en cours et établit une limite supérieure de sécurité pour la teneur en arsenic de riz, les propriétaires de chiens peuvent souhaiter *limiter la quantité de riz* qu'ils nourrissent leurs animaux de compagnie.
*Notes*

Rapports Consumer Magazine , Septembre 2012 ↩Cible protocole d'examen de la sécurité des animaux, Juin 15, 2011 ↩Conseil national de recherches. 2005. Tolérance minérale des animaux deuxième édition révisée. Washington, DC: National Academy Press ↩Atkins P, Ernyei L, Driscoll W, et al. 2011. L'analyse des métaux traces toxiques dans les aliments pour animaux à l'aide de broyage cryogénique et quantification par ICP-MS, Part I. spectroscopie. 26 (1) :46-56 ↩Rapports Consumer Magazine, Novembre 2012 ↩

----------


## lealouboy

merci  ::

----------


## théouf

Bonjour, j'ai regarder un peu les dernieres pages, du coup je suis un peu paumée...

Machienne de 33 kilos se gratte, j'ai deja fait un post içi, donc le véto m'a donné du poliderm et je lui ai rajouter de l'huile de saumon, et comme croquettes elle a des Sam's field, j'ai vu qu'en croquettes pour chiens sensible vous consseiller les Gosbi, sur Nourrir comme la nature il y a aussi les josera qui on une gamme sensible.

Donc, question, quelle croquettes je choisit lesquelles? Ses soucis de peau, elle se gratte, mais n'a pas de puces ni de parasites externes, des péliculles, un poils cracra, et elle sent un peu fort aussi dixit mon véto... 
Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour ce genre de souci, je crois que yenz préconisait plutôt ce qui est à base d'agneau ou de poisson
regarde p360 de ce topic tu as toutes la liste des aliments de qualité

----------


## théouf

D'ac, merci


Je viens d'aller voir, Donc apparement josera j'oublie, donc entre GOSBI et TASTE OF THE WILDE j'hésite... Je vais etre pénible, mais entre ces deux là, lesquels on des croquettes asser grosses? Parce que les petites croquettes, ma chienne les avales sans les macher, donc bof bof... Je sais, ça dépend de quelle gamme, mais quelqu'un qui en a ça m'aiderais pas mal, merci

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pour les morfales qui dévorent leurs croquettes à toute vitesse, bien les humidifier les fera ralentir... ::

----------


## théouf

Ben avec des croquettes asser grosses, y'a pas de soucis, elle les mange correctement... Faut juste qu'elles soient asser grosses comme celle que j'ai

----------


## jenny02

Je viens donner mes impressions sur le Acana light and fit, après un mois et demi de doses pesées, Luna est revenue a son poid de forme elle avait 3 kilos a perdre... Aujourd'hui on sent ses côtes sans les voir... Cela faisait une éternité que ce n'était pas arrivé... Pas de frustration elle ne réclame pas... Elle est belle ma puce comme ça... Maintenant il va falloir stabilisé... MAis franchement je conseille ses croquettes aucun soucis d'appétence ni de transit!

----------


## Taysa

Pareil je les conseille aussi ! C'est les seuls croquettes que ganja mange maintenant sans rechigner !

----------


## jenny02

Et pareil niveau poids elles marchent bien?

----------


## Taysa

Je l'ai pas repesé mais a vue d oeil elle fais beaucoup plus mince

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est un mauvais indicateur car actuellement elle mange a volontee ! D'ici debut novembre y'aura la petite et donc ganja repassera en un repas le soir

----------


## lealouboy

Bon, j'ai commandé des Natyka sur oamoo la semaine dernière.

J'ai rencontré pas mal de problèmes pour le paiement (pas de la faute du site) car on ne peut pas payer par CB (ce qui devrait être mis en place prochainement), mon compte paypal était bloqué car non utilisé depuis trèèèès longtemps et impossible de faire un virement luxembourgeois  ::  

Le fondateur de Natyka m'a contactée et, très gentiment m'a proposé d'envoyer ma commande avant paiement (le temps que je trouve une solution), ce qui a été fait.
J'ai fini par réussir à débloquer mon compte paypal donc payé.

MAIS, j'ai reçu ma commande hier et, au lieu de recevoir 2 x 14.4kg, j'ai reçu 2 x 4.8kg  ::  

J'ai envoyé un mail ce matin et j'espère que le problème sera vite résolu...

----------


## Kybou!

Bon courage, t'es pas au bout de tes peines, crois-moi ...  ::  

Des problèmes de paiements, j'en avais déjà il y a x mois sur leur site ...

----------


## lealouboy

????

J'ai réussi à payer mais je n'ai pas reçu la totalité de ma commande  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Pourquoi tu as changé de marque de croquettes Poulette ?

----------


## lealouboy

je n'ai pas changé, je donne les 2  :: 
Les gosbi ont tendance à les constiper un petit peu et en mélangeant, j'ai un résultat parfait  ::  
De plus, les natyka conserve mieux Daïs en état (tendance à maigrir l'hiver).

----------


## Kybou!

Daïs ? Maigrir ?  ::  

Je suis une garce   ::

----------


## lealouboy

mais oui  :: 

elle fond comme neige au soleil dès qu'il fait froid  ::

----------


## Didi4994

Bonjour,
Vous m'aviez conseillé des croquettes Gosbi pour une croisée beagle et une épagneul. Les Gosbi chicken & rice c'est bon?

----------


## flo099

Vous me conseilleriez quoi comme croquettes, pour 2 chiens de chasse qui sont sensibles des intestins? Actuellement ils sont aux croquettes de supermarché car j'avais pas les moyens de donner autre chose mais dès le mois prochain, je voudrais les passer à une gamme superieure. Les almo nature, vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## mofo

> Bonjour,
> Vous m'aviez conseillé des croquettes Gosbi pour une croisée beagle et une épagneul. Les Gosbi chicken & rice c'est bon?


moi je te conseille les lamb&rice il me semble que la compo est un peu mieux (selon le chef YenZ )même si poulet reste bien

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Vous me conseilleriez quoi comme croquettes, pour 2 chiens de chasse qui sont sensibles des intestins? Actuellement ils sont aux croquettes de supermarché car j'avais pas les moyens de donner autre chose mais dès le mois prochain, je voudrais les passer à une gamme superieure. Les almo nature, vous en pensez quoi?


 bof pour les compositions que j'ai lues les cereals sont en 1er ingredient. regarde p360 Yenz a listé toutes les marques de qualité

----------


## Tisouen

lealouboy je pense que tu n'aura aucun mal à recevoir le reste de ta commande. Moi j'ai pas eu de soucis, je les trouve réactifs. 

Kibou tu dois parlé de "l'ancien" site Natyka qui n'a plus rien à voir (pour le moment) avec Natyka (et pour cause ils ne vendent plus de croquettes natyka mais les maxima cotecnica grain free)

----------


## Kybou!

> lealouboy je pense que tu n'aura aucun mal à recevoir le reste de ta commande. Moi j'ai pas eu de soucis, je les trouve réactifs. 
> 
> Kibou tu dois parlé de "l'ancien" site Natyka qui n'a plus rien à voir (pour le moment) avec Natyka (et pour cause ils ne vendent plus de croquettes natyka mais les maxima cotecnica grain free)


Ah peut-être ... De tte façon, je suis passée aux Applaws pour ma part ...

----------


## mofo

je vais commencer aussi applaws histoire de tester ! mais je garde gosbi dans mon coeur !! mdr !!

----------


## Darkys1

Bonjour,
Mon chien aurait quelques calculs. Le véto m'a donné des échantillons de croquettes de marque specific pour lutter contre.
Quelles seraient les meilleures croquettes pour ce problème?

----------


## lealouboy

> lealouboy je pense que tu n'aura aucun mal à recevoir le reste de ta commande. Moi j'ai pas eu de soucis, je les trouve réactifs. 
> 
> Kibou tu dois parlé de "l'ancien" site Natyka qui n'a plus rien à voir (pour le moment) avec Natyka (et pour cause ils ne vendent plus de croquettes natyka mais les maxima cotecnica grain free)


Effectivement, aucun problème, lundi à 9h00 pile, j'avais une réponse et une solution  ::  
Je confirme, ils sont très réactifs  ::

----------


## Darkys1

Personne pour me répondre? Il faut que j'achète des croquettes et je ne veux pas me tromper.

----------


## BlueBubble

Des avis sur *Taste of the Wild* ?



> Taste of the Wild (attention aux minéraux pour les grandes races des gammes adultes weetlands, prairie et pacific stream)


Les séries Weetland, High Prairie et Pacific Stream sont donc pas tops pour les races de grand gabarit, c'est ça ? A cause des minéraux ? Par exemple le Calcium qui les feraient pousser trop vite alors ?
Il faut donc que je me dirige sur une autre série pour un CLT.
Pourtant les High Land sont à 2% de Calcium, trop haut ? + vers les 1% idéalement ? Phosphore : 1.4%.




> Proteines : 32% Minimum





> Matières grasses : 18% MinimumFibres : 3% maximumHumidité : 10% maximumCalcium : 2.1%Phosphore : 1.4%Zinc : 150mg/kgSelenium : 0,4mg/kgVitamine E : 150 IU/kgOmega 6 : 2,8%Omega 3 : 0,3%Energie métabolisable : 3,719 kcal/kg







> Bison, gibier, agneau déshydraté, poulet déshydraté, oeufs, patates douces, petit-pois, huile de colza, bison rôti, gibier rôti, arôme naturel, pulpe de tomate, poisson de l'océan déshydraté, chlorure de choline, racines de chicorée, tomates, myrtilles, framboises, extraits de yucca schidigera, ferments lactiques (Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei et Lactobacillus plantarum, Trichoderma longierbrachiatum), vitamines (vitamine A, B1, B2, B6, B12, C, D, E), minéraux : protéinat de fer, zinc, cuivre et manganèse, sulfate de fer, zinc, cuivre et maganèse, iodure de potassium, oxyde manganeux, biotine, panthoténate de calcium, sélénite de sodium, acide folique.


Le reste m'a l'air pas mal ; des remarques ?

----------


## meloy

bonjour, je recherche un parrain pour une commande de Dog Lovers Gold.

----------


## loupiote

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis déjà venue sur ce forum il y a quelques mois et j'ai eu des avis et conseils pertinents (merci  :Embarrassment:  !)  pour m'aider à choisir des croquettes pour mon chien, un berger écossais, 15 mois maintenant. Je lui donne des maxima grain free et visiblement, elles lui conviennent bien (selles fermes, beau poil, ne se gratte pas...) 

Depuis j'ai adopté une autre chien, une petite croisée border collie de 10 mois, 13,5 kg.
Depuis son arrivée, elle a toujours rechigné à manger les croquettes, que ce soit les maxima ou orijen ou TOTW ou exclusive gosbi. Ce n'est pas un caprice, elle n'aime vraiment pas ces croquettes, ni sèches, ni humidifiées avec de l'eau chaude ou du bouillon ou de l'huile de saumon.
J'aurais pu persévérer en ajoutant un peu de blanc de poulet ou de steak hâché pour les rendre plus appétentes mais il me semble que cela aurait trop déséquilibré sa ration. Je l'ai alors passée à la ration ménagère. Mais comme j'y connais rien et pour ne pas risquer de carences, c'est une ration ménagère élaborée (par la véto nutritionniste du site cui.ine-à-c.ocs) selon son âge, poids, taille, activité,... avec un complément vitaminé phosphocalcique.
Depuis, elle dévore sa gamelle. Aucun souci de digestion, transit, elle a la forme, un beau poil, etc.

A force de chercher et lire sur le net des infos sur la ration ménagère, il en ressort que la ration ménagère (bien équilibrée + complément phosphocalcique), serait une meilleure alimentation que les croquettes même haut de gamme sans céréales ?
Enfin, je n'en sais rien, c'est juste ce que je lis. 

Bref, tout ça pour dire que du coup, je serais bien tentée de donner aussi à mon autre chien (qui mange sans problème des maxima grain free) une ration mixte : matin croquettes maxima grain free (moitié de la quantité journalière) et soir ration ménagère (moitié d'une ration journalière qui serait calculée pour lui).
J'aimerais ne pas abandonner les croquettes tout à fait pour des raisons pratiques et financières (car même les croquettes haut de gamme reviennent moins cher que l'alimentation ménagère).

Mais je ne sais pas si je fais pire que mieux en lui donnant une ration mixte ?
- car dans ce système, il y a comme une contradiction : je lui donne intentionnellement des croquettes sans céréale mais si je lui donne aussi une ration ménagère, il aura du riz (25%) dans son alimentation, c'est un peu dommage non ?
- alterner aliment sec et aliment humide (mais avec au moins 8 heures d'intervalle) ne va pas entraîner des gastrites ?
- et autres éventuels points négatifs auxquels vous penseriez ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos avis éventuels !

----------


## xsabx

Bonjour,

Que pensez vous de ces croquettes Simpsons Premium au saumo, : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...premium/365458


*Ingrédients :* 
saumon (minimum 45 % de saumon sans arêtes déshydraté), pommes de terre,  (minimum 32 %), huile de tournesol, pulpe de betterave, œuf déshydraté,  levure de bière, bouillon de saumon, huile de saumon, graines de lin,  minéraux, vitamine, extrait de yucca, cranberries, nucléotides,  manno-oligosaccharides (MOS), fructooligosaccharides (FOS), glucosamine,  méthylsulfonylméthane, chondroïtine.

----------


## Tisouen

> Personne pour me répondre? Il faut que j'achète des croquettes et je ne veux pas me tromper.


Pour le moment prend lui les croquettes veto. Le temps de faire disparaître les calculs. Après tu pourra chercher une autre marque de croquettes avec des taux de minéraux bas. (phosphore calcium et magnésium surtout). Mais la bon courage parce que c'est galère. J'arrivais pas à trouver donc je suis restée aux natika tout en n'ayant pas le taux de magnésium....

----------


## Darkys1

> Pour le moment prend lui les croquettes veto. Le temps de faire disparaître les calculs. Après tu pourra chercher une autre marque de croquettes avec des taux de minéraux bas. (phosphore calcium et magnésium surtout). Mais la bon courage parce que c'est galère. J'arrivais pas à trouver donc je suis restée aux natika tout en n'ayant pas le taux de magnésium....


Merci pour ta réponse. Il est effectivement aux croquettes véto. Ce qui me dérange, c'est de payer une fortune pour des croquettes avec pour ingrédient principal du maïs.

----------


## Tisouen

J'ai eu le même soucis. J'ai mis ma chienne sous croquette urinary pendant quelques temps pour que les cristaux disparaissent mais j'avais prévenu mon veto que je ne souhaitais pas la mettre tout le temps sous ces croquettes. Le soucis c'est que les infections urinaires sont récurrente chez ma chienne donc va vraiment falloir que je vérifie d'une manière ou d'une autre le taux de magnésium des natyka.

----------


## lealouboy

> Effectivement, aucun problème, lundi à 9h00 pile, j'avais une réponse et une solution  
> Je confirme, ils sont très réactifs


Mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu les 4 paquets manquants  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ah bah ça Poulette, je t'avais pas souhaité "bon courage" pour rien ...  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Pourtant moi j'ai jamais eu aucun soucis de rapidité de livraison. Que ce soit avec l'ancien site ou le nouveau. Tu n'as tjs rien aujourd'hui?

----------


## lealouboy

non mais le gars m'a rappelée hier, il s'en occupe à priori ...

----------


## rhythms

http://www.farrado.fr/acatalog/Farra..._cereales.html
bonjour,
je suis tombée, par hasard, sur ces croquettes made in germany et italy, qu'en pensez-vous ? merci, je m'interroge sur la qualité des matières premières utilisées
par exemple nutrivet instinct ne donne aucune garantie par ctre un site comme flatazor fait tt au long de la chaine de production des contrôles, ce qui est bien plus rassurant mm si on approuve pas forcément la compo de leurs croquettes

d'autre part, j'ai vu chez NCLA des 'canine caviar' qui semblent parfaites et abordables en sachets blc de 18 kg, sauf des taux assez élevés (2,2 et 1,9) de ca et phosphore mais il parait que l'important ce ne sont pas les taux mais le ratio ca/ph et ds ces conditions le souci disparait : on obtient : 1,1 qui est correct pour un junior grde race (12 mois),  ?
dc ces croquettes ont-elles finalement ou pas trop de minéraux ? merci de m'éclairer, le marché des croquettes est vraiment une terrible jungle

----------


## Poupoune 73

muzarègne a tout bien expliqué ici ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## rhythms

merci pour le lien yeti et poupoune
ce qui fait que ds canine caviar il n'y a pas assez de minéraux : ratio : 1,1 et ds maxima cotecnica il y en a trop : ratio : 1,6
peut-être qu'en alternant les deux marques ?

----------


## lili-vanille

trop de minéraux chez maxima cotecnica ?! Faut que je changer encore alors... ?!

----------


## MuzaRègne

1.1 c'est très bien.

----------


## rhythms

pour un chien adulte, 1,1 c'est parfait mais mon chien a douze mois, il terminera sa croissance à 3 ans et est de taille géante, dc c'est peut-être pas assez pour lui : on recommande un ratio de 1,3 pour les juniors

j'ai vu sur zooplus les bosch bio : des ingrédients de qualité, pas de ss produits animaux, que de la belle viande, ce n'est pas négligeable avec toutes les hormones, pesticides, ogm ... qui empoisonnent la bouffe actuelle, seulement il n'y a pas 30 % de protéines mm ds les puppy, la viande ou le poisson est malgré tt le premier ingrédient, ( je connais pas mal d'animaux affligés d'un cancer dc difficile de savoir ce qui moins nocif : des céréales ds une croquette entièrement bio ou une croquette contenant bcp de viande vu les conditions d' élevage ?  nouveau dilemme ! je voulais des pure viande mais à cause de l'épidémie de cancers, n'est-ce pas plus prudent de miser sur le bio ? est-ce grave si il n'a pas 30 % de protéine ds ses crocs ? merci

----------


## Kybou!

Moi, je suis pour une alimentation avec un max de protéines (qui se rapproche le plus possible du BARF en fait) donc bon ... Je ne donnerais pas des croquettes bourrées de céréales (bio ou pas osef) à mon chien ... Mais après, chacun son truc ... Tu sais, alimentation bio ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, ce n'est de tte façon pas ça qui empêchera ton chien d'avoir peut-être un jour un cancer (à partir du moment où tu lui donnes une alimentation de qualité bien sûr) ... Mon véto m'a dit que plus de 6O % des chiens meurent aujourd'hui de cancers donc bon ...

Chiens comme humains, c'est valable pour tt le monde malheureusement ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moins de 30 % de prot, ben je ne dirais pas que c'est "grave" mais à mon sens, clairement, ce n'est pas top ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> merci pour le lien yeti et poupoune
> ce qui fait que ds canine caviar il n'y a pas assez de minéraux : ratio : 1,1 et ds maxima cotecnica il y en a trop : ratio : 1,6
> peut-être qu'en alternant les deux marques ?


  non le rapport phospho-calcique des maxima est de 1.47 (-> calcium divisé par phosphore : 1,4/0,95). pour un jeune chien ça ne porte pas trop à conséquences je pense, mais pour ma bergère qui prendrait 7 ans cette année, je vais essayer les orijen senior (et les acheter sur dewandas, parce que leur prix ailleur  :: )sinon vive le BARF où y'a pas toutes ces prises de tête!

----------


## rhythms

*Constituants analytiques :* Protéine 41 %, Teneur en graisse 20 %, Fibre brute 2,5 %, Matière inorganique 8,5 %, Calcium 1,6 %, Phosphore 1%, Humidité 8 %.

moi, je parlais de la gamme maxima junior dc ça fait bien un rapport ca/ph de 1,6


y a pas ttes ces prises de tête-là avec le barf mais il y en a d'autres : je sais de quoi je parle car mes deux chiens précédents étaient au barf, là, c'est pour me simplifier la vie que j'ai décidé de passer celui-ci aux croquettes ! mais je culpabilise car c'est pas "naturel" les croquettes et je ne voudrais pas lui nuire dc je cherche, je cherche ...

voici la compo des bosch puppy bio (avec 26 % de protéines et 13,5 % de graisses : insuffisant pour un junior géant ?)

*Ingrédients :* farine de viande de  volaille*, riz*, orge*, viande fraîche*, graisse de volaille*, farine de  poisson*, hydrolysat de protéines, carottes déshydratées* (1 %  minimum), petits pois* (déshydratés), chlorure de potassium, pommes*  (déshydratées), poires* (déshydratées), purée de tomates*  (déshydratées), chlorure de sodium.
* = produit certifié 100 % bio
Proportion de viande, c'est-à-dire proportion de protéines déshydratées d'origine animale : 32 % minimum.
Proportion de protéines d'origine animale par rapport à la proportion totale de protéines : 77,5 % minimum.

*Additifs :*
_additifs nutritionnels :_ vitamine A (15 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3  (1 500 UI/kg), vitamine E [acétate d'alpha-tocophérol] (85 mg/kg),  vitamine B1 (12 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (12 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (7 mg/kg),  vitamine B12 (35 µg/kg), biotine (300 µg/kg), acide pantothénique (25  mg/kg), niacine (45 mg/kg), acide folique (2 mg/kg), vitamine K (1  mg/kg), vitamine C (80 mg/kg), chlorure de choline (2 250 mg/kg), fer  (130 mg/kg), zinc [sous forme d'oxyde de zinc] (100 mg/kg), cuivre [sous  forme de sulfate de cuivre (II) pentahydraté] (12 mg/kg), cobalt (0,1  mg/kg), manganèse (15 mg/kg), iode [sous forme d'iodate de calcium  anhydre] (2 mg/kg), sélénium [sous forme de sélénite de sodium] (0,2  mg/kg).
_Additifs technologiques :_ antioxydants.

----------


## Taysa

Entre maxima et bosch la question se pose meme pas ..... Maxima est largement devant !

----------


## rhythms

ds le maxima il y a aussi du tapioca, fécule de pomme de terre, cosse de caroube, pulpe de betterave 
ds le biosch c' est de l'orge bio et du riz bio, le premier ingrédient étant tt de mm de la viande bio déshydratée 
dc du point de vue de la qualité des ingrédients, ce n'est pas sûr que cotecnica se place avant le biosch
peut-être faut-il régulièrement alterner plusieurs marques pour éviter le mm excès ou la mm carence et éviter que ça se transforme en ennui de santé

----------


## Taysa

Maxima cotecnica grain free se place largement avant bosch, on sera nombreux ici a te le dire maintenant si tu es sur de toi achete achete

----------


## joloclo

Il n'y a hélas pour moi qui suis fan de Bio lol,pratiquement aucune croq Bio qui ait une bonne analyse et une bonne compo.

----------


## Kybou!

> *Constituants analytiques :* Protéine 41 %, Teneur en graisse 20 %, Fibre brute 2,5 %, Matière inorganique 8,5 %, Calcium 1,6 %, Phosphore 1%, Humidité 8 %.
> 
> moi, je parlais de la gamme maxima junior dc ça fait bien un rapport ca/ph de 1,6
> 
> 
> y a pas ttes ces prises de tête-là avec le barf mais il y en a d'autres : je sais de quoi je parle car mes deux chiens précédents étaient au barf, là, c'est pour me simplifier la vie que j'ai décidé de passer celui-ci aux croquettes ! mais je culpabilise car c'est pas "naturel" les croquettes et je ne voudrais pas lui nuire dc je cherche, je cherche ...
> 
> voici la compo des bosch puppy bio (avec 26 % de protéines et 13,5 % de graisses : insuffisant pour un junior géant ?)
> 
> ...


Désolée mais pour moi c'est de la merde ...  ::

----------


## jenny02

Donc le rapport Ca/P est trop important chez Acana light and fit : 1.8/1.2 : 1.5 
Et également pour les Acana Senior que je donne a Togo : 1.6/1.1 : 1.45

Quels sont les conséquences de c'est taux? La j'ai 2 chiens qui mangent avec appétit qui ont un super poil...

Du coup je suis en train de regarder vite fait au pire je peux passer Togo au orijen senior a partir du mois pro par contre pour Luna c'est mort 15% de matière grasse minimum elle va reprendre tous les kilos

----------


## Kybou!

15% de MG, je trouve ça très bien perso (pour un chien qui ne veut ni prendre/ni perdre de poids) ... Après, quel âge a Luna ? Et Togo ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour le rapport phosphocalcique :

- pour un adulte, entre 1.1 et 1.2 = idéal, mais dans l'absolu il faut qu'il soit entre 1 et 2 .... pour un aliment par ailleurs de super qualité, franchement, ce n'est pas un problème d'être à 1.5. Sauf si problèmes rénaux éventuellement.

- pour un chiot en croissance : on dit habituellement idéal = entre 1.2 et 1.4, mais en fait, plus il s'agit de grande race, plus on doit se rapprocher de 1. Du 1.1 pour une race géante je trouve ça très bien. Suivant les auteurs même, l'idéal serait 1 ... donc bon.
Par contre pour un chiot c'est clair que pas au dessus de 1.4, et surtout grande race.

----------


## Taysa

Jenny je serais toi si les fit conviennent je ne changerais pas, la croquette ideale n'existe pas il faut aussi voir ce qui convient au chien. Perso les taux du fit sont haut bah pas grave quand je vois comme ca reussit a ganja et au moins elle change je les garde  :Smile:  

par contre du coup le puppy/junior le rapport est trop haut aussi ? Ya 1.7 de calcium et 1.1 phosphore

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Donc ca fais 1.54 donc c'est trop ... Fais flic !

----------


## jenny02

> 15% de MG, je trouve ça très bien perso (pour un chien qui ne veut ni prendre/ni perdre de poids) ... Après, quel âge a Luna ? Et Togo ?


Luna a 5 ans en janvier et Togo prend 7 ans (age approximatif donné par le refuge) mais je pense qu'il a un peu plus je l'ai eu il avait 7 mois estimé il était maigre mais avait déjà sa hauteur d'adulte... Il faisait 14 kg à l'époque pour un croisé BA / husky...

Je me tate au pire je laisse Luna au light and fit car elle le moindre écart et hop sur les hanche... 
Mais je passerai peut-être bien Togo aux Origen senior...

----------


## jenny02

> Jenny je serais toi si les fit conviennent je ne changerais pas, la croquette ideale n'existe pas il faut aussi voir ce qui convient au chien. Perso les taux du fit sont haut bah pas grave quand je vois comme ca reussit a ganja et au moins elle change je les garde  
> 
> par contre du coup le puppy/junior le rapport est trop haut aussi ? Ya 1.7 de calcium et 1.1 phosphore
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Donc ca fais 1.54 donc c'est trop ... Fais flic !


Oui pour Luna j'ai enfin trouvé les croquettes qui lui conviennent... C'est clair que pour des chiens qui ont tendance à l'embonpoint super rapidement c'est vite galère... Et pourtant elle se dépense a fond la avec le temps de merde c'est mort mais cet été toutes les semaines on a fait entre 15 et 20 km de vélo, baignade super régulière...

----------


## lealouboy

j'ai reçu le reste de ma commande Natyka  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Il était temps ! Je vais pas tarder à commander. Je te dirai si ça a été aussi long lol

----------


## Kybou!

> *Il était temps* ! Je vais pas tarder à commander. Je te dirai si ça a été aussi long lol


Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

il s'agirait d'un bug informatique  ::  L'important, c'est qu'au final, j'ai tout  :Smile:

----------


## confetti

Incroyable NCLN commande passée hier aprèm , colis reçu ce midi , je n'en reviens pas ! ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ah ouais, ils sont géniaux sur NCLN  ::  
Et sur LCDC aussi d'ailleurs  ::

----------


## pomku

Voui, plus efficace, j'ai jamais vu. Moins en revanche, y'a pléthore…  ::

----------


## xsabx

Bonjour,

Que pensez vous de ces croquettes Simpsons Premium au saumon : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...premium/365458


*Ingrédients :* 
saumon (minimum 45 % de saumon sans arêtes déshydraté), pommes de terre,   (minimum 32 %), huile de tournesol, pulpe de betterave, uf  déshydraté,  levure de bière, bouillon de saumon, huile de saumon,  graines de lin,  minéraux, vitamine, extrait de yucca, cranberries,  nucléotides,  manno-oligosaccharides (MOS), fructooligosaccharides  (FOS), glucosamine,  méthylsulfonylméthane, chondroïtine.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je refais la blague ou bien ?  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Non !  :: 

Etale plutôt ta science et rends-toi utile, merde !  ::

----------


## xsabx

Oui carrément d'accord, j'ai déjà vu la blague quelques pages plus tôt  :: 
Un peu d'aide pour décrypter ces croquettes?

----------


## gaelle6757

Je refais une petite réapparition sur ce post, sur vos conseils de l'époque, j'avais fait le compromis de Nutrivet Dietetic & Care, malgré un bon démarrage, au fil des mois, les selles n'étaient plus belles... donc on a voulu changer. On a pris Lupovet Poulet Suisse Sélection : là nickel, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Sauf qu'en plus d'un cancer mammaire, maintenant mon gros pâté souffre d'une pancréatite. Le véto nous a dit que ce n'est pas alimentaire a priori, donc pas une priorité de changer d'alimentation, mais il nous conseille quand même peu de protéines et peu de graisse.

Il nous conseille : 
http://www.hillspet.fr/fr-fr/product...et-id-dry.html
Maïs moulu, riz moulu, œuf entier en poudre, protéines déshydratées de poulet et de dinde, farine de gluten de maïs, hydrolysat, pulpe de betterave séchée, graisses animales, huile végétale, carbonate de calcium, graines de lin, citrate de potassium, sel, chlorure de potassium, phosphate dicalcique, taurine, L-tryptophane, vitamines et oligo-éléments. Contient un antioxydant homologué par l’UE
Dans l'aliment
Matière seche
kcal/100g

Acides gras Oméga-3
0.34 %
0.37 %
96 mg

Acides gras Oméga-6
3.06 %
3.33 %
851 mg

Bêta-carotène
1.5 mg/kg
1.6 mg/kg
0.04 mg

Calcium
1.04 %
1.13 %
289 mg

Cellulose (brute)
1.5 %
1.6 %
0.4 g

Glucides (ENA)
47.7 %
51.8 %
13.3 g

Humidité
8 %

2.2 g

Magnésium
0.08 %
0.08 %
21 mg

Matières grasses
13 %
14.1 %
3.6 g

Phosphore
0.73 %
0.8 %
204 mg

Potassium
0.89 %
0.96 %
246 mg

Protéines
23.5 %
25.5 %
6.5 g

Sodium
0.42 %
0.45 %
116 mg

Taurine
0.1 %
0.11 %
28 mg

Vitamine A
18000 IU/kg
19565 IU/kg
500 IU

Vitamine C
70 mg/kg
76 mg/kg
1.9 mg

Vitamine D
900 IU/kg
978 IU/kg
25 IU

Vitamine E
600 mg/kg
652 mg/kg
17 mg




Dans l'aliment
Matière seche

kcal/100g
359.7
390.4

kJ/100g
1504.98
1633.43

Digestibilité:
protéines 93%, matières grasses 96%,
glucides 95%

pH urinaire
6 ,8 – 7,2



Après avoir lu et relu beaucoup de compo de différentes marques, on préfèrerait :
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...ien/16139#more
*Composition : farine de viande de volaille, riz, orge, maïs, remoulage de blé, blé, pulpe de betteraves déshydratées (sans sucre), poudre de cellulose, hydrolysat de viande, farine de viande, farine de poisson, graisse d'origine animale, huile de poisson, petits pois, levure (déshydratée), chlorure de sodium, farine de chair de moule (0,1 % minimum), poudre de chicorée.
Proportion de viande, c'est-à-dire proportion de protéines déshydratées d'origine animale : 19 % minimum.
Proportion de protéines d'origine animale par rapport à la proportion totale de protéines : 58 % minimum.

Additifs :
additifs nutritionnels : vitamine A (13 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (1 300 UI/kg), vitamine E (400 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (11 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (11 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (6 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (35 mcg/kg), biotine (300 mcg/kg), acide pantothénique (20 mg/kg), niacine (40 mg/kg), acide folique (2 mg/kg), vitamine K (1 mg/kg), vitamine C (120 mg/kg), chlorure de choline (1 650 mg/kg), fer (150 mg/kg), zinc [sous forme d'oxyde de zinc] (70 mg/kg), zinc [sous forme de chélate de zinc d'acides aminés hydraté] (75 mg/kg), cuivre [sous forme de sulfate de cuivre (II) pentahydraté] (11 mg/kg), cobalt (0,2 mg/kg), iode [sous forme d'iodate de calcium anhydre] (2 mg/kg), sélénium [sous forme de sélénite de sodium] (0,2 mg/kg).
auxiliaires technologiques : antioxydants.
**Composants analytiques:*

Bosch Senior pour chien




protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
magnésium
potassium
sodium
énergie métabolisable

19.0 %
6.0 %
7.5 %
5.5 %
0.8 %
0.7 %
0.13 %
0.5 %
0.2 %












on oublie le sans céréales, puisque le taux de protéines doit être max 20 %, le taux de matière grasse max 8 %...

mais je suis loin d'être une expert de l'analyse des compo, qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Fahn

Je ne sais pas s'il y avait un topic spécifique pour les pâtées?

Kaly a des croquettes sans céréales déjà, mais ces derniers temps, elle ne les mange qu'avec de la pâtée.
J'aimerais trouver de la pâtée, bio si possible, de bonne composition pour une vieille chienne de 10 ans un peu difficile (et si possible bien dosée en calcium, sa dernière PDS a montré une légère carence).

J'ai trouvé les marques Defu, Cenpura, Hermanns Menu, et je trouve la pâtée Yarrah en magasin bio.
Quelle serait la meilleure marque?

----------


## pomku

Fahn, tu as la pâtée Platinum qui est d'excellente qualité… Mes boudins en raffolent !
Le souci, c'est que tu ne peux l'acheter qu'en ligne :
http://shop.platinum-france.com/39-a...lle-pour-chien

----------


## Poupoune 73

p360 de ce topic, yenz a listé les croquettes de qualité et en bas de page il y a les aliments humides et les friandises (platinum y est, c'est sûr, mais il a listé d'autres marques)

----------


## Tisouen

Y a la "paté" applaws (c'est plus des petits plats cuisinés lol) que je trouve bien mais c'est pas donné. 
J'utilise aussi la pâté lukullus (zooplus) ou landfleisch (oamoo-shop et je viens de voir sur dog's planet). Mes chiens adorent mais ils boufferaient n'importe quoi donc c'est pas forcément le bon exemple.

----------


## Fahn

Aucune pâtée bio n'y est listée p.360...  :: 
Et aucune indication quant à celles qui sont plus dosées en calcium.

----------


## lealouboy

Je donne de la patée Belcando signe proteïn sans céréale (poulet), très appréciée mais je ne sais pas si elle est bio ou riche en calcium  ::  
Tu peux aller voir su NCLN  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...149ma32m3.html

----------


## Fahn

Elle n'est pas bio, et je n'ai trouvé aucune indication quant au calcium.
Puis impossible pour moi de commander ailleurs que sur Zooplus.

----------


## Taysa

Dites les filles besoin de conseils, sur une crevette de 2mois qui fais a peine 2kg, maigrichonne avec les os des hanches saillants... Je donne 150gr en deux fois de acana puppy&junior. 
Je peux completer avec quoi ? Elle a pas mal de friandises dans la journee, ca depend de ce qu'on fais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sachant qu'elle fini jamais ses rations mais que pour reclamer elle est forte

----------


## Fahn

Elle a perdu du poids depuis que tu l'as ou elle était déjà trop maigre à l'élevage?
Elle mangeait quoi avant d'arriver chez toi?
Pas de diarrhée/vomissements?
Vermifugée?

----------


## celine.624

J allais poser le même genre de questions... Tu viens de la récupérer non ? Tu donnes la même croquette que l éleveur ? T es sure du poids ? Haaaa mais c est surement pas la petite staff si ? Parcequ à deux mois le poids me semblerait "fou" pour une staff !

----------


## Taysa

Elle n'est pas trop maigre, mais pas epaisse, elle n'a pas perdu de poids et c'est petit gabarit y'a pas que le poids c'est vraiment une pitchoune. 

Ca m'a mis le doute ta remarque celine ma balance doit bugger, je l'ai mis sur celle de la cuisine (approximatif car dans un plat etc) elle fais 2.987kg donc 3kg quoi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du profine
vermifugee samedi 
Pas de dhiarree ni vomissement

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La elle est en train de hurler dans la cuisine bah oui maman gratte la balance mais elle donne rien

----------


## Fahn

C'est bizarre qu'elle soit maigrichonne comme ça  :: 
Comment étaient les autres chiots de la portée?

----------


## Taysa

C'est son arriere main qui est maigrichonne en fait le reste ca va elle a son petit bidou, ou alors j'ai plus l'habitude des chiots et je compare mal ^^ je me rappelle plus de comment etait taysa et pas eu d'autres chiots donc galere a se reperer. 

Je n'ai pas vu le reste de la portee mais ils ne paraissent pas maigre du tout sur aucune des photos que j'ai pu voir

----------


## Fahn

Jedi n'a jamais été maigrichon pendant sa croissance, c'est clair qu'ils ne poussent pas toujours de façon harmonieuse, mais de là à voir ses os, c'est quand même préoccupant.
Elle ne termine pas ses rations? Si tu ajoutes un peu de pâtée ou de viande?

----------


## celine.624

3 kgs c est déjà plus raisonnable ! Boolvaïe issu d une grosse portée et vraiment chiant au niveau de la bouffe était à 5 kgs à son âge. Et un chiot qu il soit grassouille ou très mince doit être "proportionné" en fonction. Si elle est normale de l avant mais sèche en arrière main c est pas normal. Enfin je ne sais pas trop comment l expliquer, je reprends Boolvaïe en exemple il a toujours été très fin de partout... Tu as fait une transition pour les croquettes ?

----------


## Taysa

C'est juste les deux os des hanches en fait qu'on sent / voit suivant les positions. Je met une photo c'est plus facile meme si dur aussi de se rendre compte  :Smile:  



- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai repris la courbe taysa a 3mois faisait 9kg oO bon elle avait eu une croissance hyper rapide a 5mois elle etait finie. 
Elle fini pas et j'aurais aimer eviter de mettre des trucs hormis huile de saumon apres si faut en mettre je mets  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

Jedi avait dépassé les 20kg à ses six mois, donc quand il est arrivé à presque 3 mois à la maison, il devait bien faire 10kg  ::

----------


## celine.624

Ha oui elle est très sèche. Mais elle avait de la place pour bouger là ou elle était ? car on dirait qu elle n a même pas de p'tits muscles... Puis on voit pas mal de côtes là. Dans l idéal on doit pouvoir distinguer les deux dernières sur un adulte. (bon c est pas mon idéal hein) Par contre si pas de transition ça va pas l aider du tout hein. :/

----------


## Taysa

Oui mais boolvaie maintenant doit etre maouss ? Iana si elle fais 23kg adulte ca sera deja pas mal  :Smile:  je dis ca aussi bien elle monte a 30 et c'est une baleine  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

----------


## Fahn

Jedi fait 25kg là je pense, il est juste bien comme il est.
Donc même s'ils ne deviennent pas énormes une fois adultes, ils doivent tout de même être plus ou moins bien proportionnés petits.

----------


## celine.624

Ha du tout, il est trop sec à mon gout. J ai la même discution tous les ans avec son véto... Lui le trouve parfait car très sec moi trop maigre. Boolvaïe il tourne entre 27 et 28 kgs et il est au max de la taille.

----------


## Taysa

Bah ils ont des parcs etc, les muscles elle en a par contre.

Oui voila fahn je me disais 3mois = 9/10kg mais la je doute qu'elle prenne 6kg en 1mois ^^ 

les transitions je n'en fais jamais je suis contre je trouve que cela detraque plus le chien que de balancer direct le nouvel aliment apres une diete, bon iana n'en a pas eu c'est un bebe. Par contre les selles sont niquels de chez niquels, pas de pets et en quantitee vraiment raisonnable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ca pourrait etre parceque c'est une pile et que du coup elle se depense plus que ce qu'elle assimile ? Comme un adulte quoi ?

----------


## celine.624

> Bah ils ont des parcs etc, les muscles elle en a par contre.
> 
> Oui voila fahn je me disais 3mois = 9/10kg mais la je doute qu'elle prenne 6kg en 1mois ^^ 
> 
> les transitions je n'en fais jamais je suis contre je trouve que cela detraque plus le chien que de balancer direct le nouvel aliment apres une diete, bon iana n'en a pas eu c'est un bebe. Par contre les selles sont niquels de chez niquels, pas de pets et en quantitee vraiment raisonnable.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ca pourrait etre parceque c'est une pile et que du coup elle se depense plus que ce qu'elle assimile ? Comme un adulte quoi ?


C est ce que j allais dire sur un chiot tu peux pas te permettre de faire une diète. donc je pense que la transition aurait grandement aidé... Tu ne lui fais que deux repas par jour ? Ca me fait peu aussi pour une petiote comme ça. Et heu j espère que quand tu dis "à peine" deux mois tu veux dire deux mois révolus quand même... :/ Et même si elle se dépense elle devrait être mieux que ça. Enfin taysa je ne veux pas te faire fliper mais moi ça m inquiéterait vraiment... Un chiot qui boude la gamelle c est déjà rare mais ça arrive, comme mon gros, mais si elle a en plus ce côté très / trop sec, c est pas normal... Tu sais si l éleveur a changé de marque de vermifuge ? Combien de fois il l a fait etc ?

----------


## Taysa

Oui deux repas matin et soir, je pourrais faire matin / 17h et soir ? 
Elle a 9semaines et demi  ::  née le 2.09, jamais je n'aurais pris un chiot non sevré ! 
Je sais que le dernier donner etait milbemax et son mari m'a dis de changer a chaque fois etc de vermifuge donc je pense qu'ils l'ont fais.  Elle a bien respecter les dates pour la maman et les chiots ca c'est sur. 

Elle ne boude pas sa gamelle elle mange, elle se jette dessus meme mais pas tout a chaque fois, ce matin j'ai du y retourner a plusieurs fois. Si elle avait pu manger celle a ganja par contre ^^

----------


## May-May

Tu ne comptes pas l'emmener chez le véto ? Je commencerais déjà par là  ::

----------


## Taysa

Sisi c'est prevue ca  :Smile:  de toute maniere j'ai le rappel etc a faire ! 
mais elle en a eu une juste avant de venir chez moi

----------


## celine.624

Ok oui donc la petiote elle a de trop grosses gamelles pour son appétit. elle a faim en plus puisqu elle se jette dessus. donc oui il lui faut plus de repas avec de moins grandes quantités. Si tu peux faire matin / midi et soir c est top. Perso je ferai même 4 repas, à mon gout elle a besoin de prendre du poids et un chiot c est pas grave si il mange trop. dans ce cas ta puce elle est capable d arrêter de manger si elle n a plus faim.

----------


## Taysa

Oki je vais faire 3 repas alors ! 
Je rajoute un peu de patee ou je tente deja avec 3 ? 
Au pire je ne rationne pas je mets la gamelle et mange autant qu'elle veut ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ca m'a interpeller que tout a l'heure en fait en la regardant jouer, pour ca que je pose tant de questions mais j'ai tellement peur de mal faire ou qu'elle soit malade elle aussi ...(comme taysa)

----------


## celine.624

Voilà tu mets la dose que u donnes actuellement et tu la laisses s arrêter d elle même. Tu vires direct la gamelle dés qu elle arrête. Oublie la pâtée, le souci vient de là je pense : pas assez de repas et du coup trop de croquettes par repas.

----------


## Taysa

Oki donc une seule gamelle de 150gr que je propose plusieurs fois dans la journee, le hic c'est qu'au debut elle mange et apres elle va voir ganja pourtant elles sont deux pieces totalement opposés. Je remet la porte de la cuisine ce soir comme ca plus de distraction deja

----------


## celine.624

Là tu lui donnais deux fois 150 non ? Ils conseillent quoi en grammes de croqs pour un chiot de cet age ? Et oui tu l isoles pour manger.

----------


## Taysa

Deux fois 75grammes = 150gr par jour. 
Ils conseillent ca :

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Si elle doit prendre du poids, donne la quantité pour le poids qu'elle devrait faire. Moi je partirai sur 200gr répartis en 3 repas.

----------


## Taysa

J'etais en train de me dire 180gr, je divise en 3, ca correspond au 15gr environ qu'elle doit laisser mais au moins elle a un repas en plus

----------


## celine.624

Ha oui comme le dit Amandine il faut se baser sur le poids qu elle devrait faire. Je ferai 3 repas à 75 / 80 grammes. De toute façon elle régulera d elle même là puisqu elle sait s arrêter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

150 c est vraiment trop peu.  ::

----------


## Taysa

240gr ca me parait enorme par contre c'est du sans cereales le acana. La elle a mangee 100gr (j'ai voulu faire la dose entiere proposee plusieurs fois mais je vais faire des doses plutot) du coup en fait quand je reste a cote elle cherche pas a allez voir ailleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah uais mais en fait c'est ca dans le tableau ^^ 
punaise elle va manger plus que ganja XD

----------


## Fahn

C'est un chiot aussi  ::

----------


## Taysa

C'est ca qui est dur au final j'ai l'impression d'affamer ganja avec ses 300gr ^^

----------


## celine.624

Bah ouais j ai suivi ce qu ils disent dans ton tableau.  ::  Après je ne pense pas qu elle mange toute la dose que je t ai donné, tu aviseras ensuite pour adapter à la pitchoune.

----------


## marion plesnar

je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a un avis sur mon probleme. je nourrissais ma chienne boxer au proplan , sans souci particulier jusqu'a present. j'ai voulu ameliorer et je l'ai passé au TOTW donc sans cereales, au printemps. et franchement je suis decue, elle se gratte souvent, a un poil moins brillant ...je ne sais plus trop quoi faire ...la repasser au proplan ? essayerune autre croquette sans cereale ?

----------


## Taysa

Une autre croquettes pas forcement sans cereales  ::  totw tres honnetement j'ai eu tres peu de retours positifs. 
Contacte "la compagnie des croquettes" il livre a domicile et il est juste a cote de chez toi il saura te conseiller au mieux! A des prix interessant  ::

----------


## marion plesnar

c'est lui qui me livrait TOTW !

----------


## Taysa

Dis lui alors que ca ne te convient pas ! Il a de nombreuses autres gammes qui conviendraient

----------


## Tisouen

Aucun soucis sur oamoo-shop pour la commande des Natyka. 
Commande passée jeudi, arrivée ce matin. Avec Vendredi férié je trouve le délai très bon.

----------


## marion plesnar

oui merci je vais faire ca

----------


## D-elphine

> je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a un avis sur mon probleme. je nourrissais ma chienne boxer au proplan , sans souci particulier jusqu'a present. j'ai voulu ameliorer et je l'ai passé au TOTW donc sans cereales, au printemps. et franchement je suis decue, elle se gratte souvent, a un poil moins brillant ...je ne sais plus trop quoi faire ...la repasser au proplan ? essayerune autre croquette sans cereale ?


c'est quelle gamme de Totw ? je pense que celles aux bisons risquent d'être un peu plus allergène. j'ai tjs été satisfaite de cette marque si ce n'est qu'une de mes chiennes avait bcp grossi, j' ai donc changé pour les acana, si c'est le choix que tu fais il faut persévérer au début c'est pas forcément top mais ensuite c'est vraiment des très bonnes croquettes.

----------


## domi

Bonjour, je donne depuis deux mois des croquettes profine large breed a mes trois chiens, un xlabrador-braque de 35 kg,une galga de 24 kg, et un jeune golden de 38 kg ; ils ont tous perdu deux kg, et malgré que j'ai augmenté d'un bon tiers la ration ont toujours faim ;
quelqu'un rencontre t il ce souci avec ces croquettes ?
merci

----------


## marion plesnar

> c'est quelle gamme de Totw ? je pense que celles aux bisons risquent d'être un peu plus allergène. j'ai tjs été satisfaite de cette marque si ce n'est qu'une de mes chiennes avait bcp grossi, j' ai donc changé pour les acana, si c'est le choix que tu fais il faut persévérer au début c'est pas forcément top mais ensuite c'est vraiment des très bonnes croquettes.


oui c'etait celles au bison, peut 
etre mal choisi !

----------


## TillidieBT

> Deux fois 75grammes = 150gr par jour. 
> Ils conseillent ca :
> 
> Pièce jointe 162446


le tableau c'est pas poids du chien qu'il est censé faire adulte ? 150g à un chiot staff c'est rien. Je donne environ 400g à mes chiots BT !

----------


## Kybou!

> c'est quelle gamme de Totw ? je pense que celles aux bisons risquent d'être un peu plus allergène. j'ai tjs été satisfaite de cette marque si ce n'est qu'une de mes chiennes avait bcp grossi, j' ai donc changé pour les acana, *si c'est le choix que tu fais il faut persévérer au début c'est pas forcément top mais ensuite c'est vraiment des très bonnes croquettes.*


Oui mais non, ça dépend vraiment des chiens ... Ma chienne n'a jamais supporté les Acana (que ce soit les Grassland, les Wild Prairie ou les Pacifica), c'était une catastrophe ... C'est toujours la même chose, il faut trouver LA croquette qui correspond à ton chien et parfois, ça nécessite quelques changements de marques malheureusement ... :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> le tableau c'est pas poids du chien qu'il est censé faire adulte ? 150g à un chiot staff c'est rien. Je donne environ 400g à mes chiots BT !


400g à un chiot BT ????  ::  Mais pour quel poids ? Quel âge a-t-il ce chiot ?

----------


## D-elphine

> oui c'etait celles au bison, peut 
> etre mal choisi !


oui je pense que c'était pas l'idéal, essayes une autre gamme pour voir




> Oui mais non, ça dépend vraiment des chiens ... Ma chienne n'a jamais supporté les Acana (que ce soit les Grassland, les Wild Prairie ou les Pacifica), c'était une catastrophe ... C'est toujours la même chose, il faut trouver LA croquette qui correspond à ton chien et parfois, ça nécessite quelques changements de marques malheureusement ... :/


c'est sûr mais à choisir au début mieux vaut proposer aux chiens des très bonnes croquettes et acana sont de très bonnes croquettes (y en a d'autres bien entendu), après on peut se diriger vers le moins bon si on trouve tjs pas ce qui lui convient, je connais un paquet de chiens en excellente forme et santé avec friskies (et depuis tout petits pour finir vieux) donc je peux aussi lui conseiller de prendre celles là mais je ne le ferais pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

vu les photos du chiot de taysa, je pencherai plus pour un très bon vermifuge, ventre rond mais côtes visibles, c'est en principe radical.
la quantité je me prononce pas, je donne à volonté au départ et ensuite j' adapte en fonction de l' animal et de ce qui lui convient, je ne tiens pas compte des recommandations du fabriquant

----------


## Noemie-

Est-ce que certaines d'entre vous ont trouvé des croquettes sans céréales chez leur vétérinaire ?

----------


## Fahn

Non, je crois que ça n'existe pas chez les vétos...
En revanche, j'en ai trouvées en magasin bio!

----------


## Taysa

Le tableau c'est pour le poids chiot et non adulte. 
400gr c'est beaucoup trop le but c'est pas de la gaver. Tes chiots, tu es eleveuse ? 
De plus il s'agit de croquettes sans cereales TRES riche 

Je vais la re vermifuger alors, ils lui ont fais samedi donc j'attends 15 jours c'est ca ?

----------


## Fahn

Je ne saurais pas te dire combien mangeait Jedi petit, on a débuté avec les PP Sensitive, puis on est vite passés aux Orijen poisson, je ne pesais pas la gamelle, s'il mangeait tout, très bien, si non, tant pis.

----------


## Taysa

Je pense que madame iana est surtout tellement speed qu'elle prefere allez faire la con que manger ! 
Car hier soir a la ramener a la gamelle plusieurs fois (elle partait jouer elle) elle a tout mangee, et ce matin elle a manger 80gr + un peu de patee + 1 morceau poulet seche et 1 batonnet gosbit donc l appetit est bien la ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La elle sera a 240 gr par jour du coup ca me parait bien pour une crevette comme ca  :Smile:  
par contre hier elle a fais que deux repas au total 190gr elle a pas voulu du 3eme tard le soir

----------


## D-elphine

moi j' attendrais pas pour le vermifuge, même si ça a été fait samedi, un peu de stress avec le changement de milieu ça peut favoriser, puisque tu sais ce qu'ils lui ont donné, prends une autre molécule.

----------


## Taysa

Ah bah oui elle a quand meme eu 3h de bagnole dimanche + la journee apres a ballader etc , 4h15 de train lundi, donc meme si elle s'adapte super bien j'y ai penser oui que ca pouvais jouer, surtout qu'il me l'a laisser a jeun depuis le samedi midi (je pense pour le long trajet j'etais pas au courant au debut) ... Donc 24h de diete quasiament car je l'ai eu vers 10h elle a eu a manger juste apres.

----------


## TillidieBT

Oui je suis éleveur. et l'exemple 400g c'est vers 4 ou 5 mois quand le chiot est en pleine croissance et commence déjà à faire un certain poids (adulte il mangera 300g).
Un chiot peut manger jusqu'à 150% de sa ration adulte environ. Je dose au résultat visuel. Bien sur si ya pas une cause autre comme éventuellement des vers ici.

Croquettes riches oui mais une croquette chiot ca tourne très souvent autour de 4000kcal/kg

----------


## Taysa

Celle la font 4850  ::  et la petite n'a que 2mois forcement vers 4-5 mois je serais dans les 450 grammes environ....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

4250 kcal/kg pardon. 
Et suivant le tableau elle sera entre 465 et 610 mais ca apres j'adapte. 
Les rations indiques ne sont pas comparables avec celle pour un chiot de 2 mois  ::

----------


## TillidieBT

4250 ok donc à 2 mois comme tu as marqué après, 250g ca parait déjà plus juste.
mais en 3 fois, 2 c'est pas assez à ce si jeune age.
Au final on s'accorde, j'ai un peu forcé sur 400 maintenant lol
La dernière mini de la maison bouffait bcp..

----------


## Taysa

Oui je m'etais planter de case dans le tableau je faisais en fonction du poids actuel au lieu du poids qu'elle devrait avoir  ::  
Je lui fais 3 fois du coup mais hier elle en a pas voulu, a croire qu'elle prefere se gaver en 2 fois ! 
Mais petit a petit je vais faire forcing elle va s habituer  ::  

tu as des mini ? Ta pas une chienne qui s'appelle epice a tout hasard ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Est-ce que certaines d'entre vous ont trouvé des croquettes sans céréales chez leur vétérinaire ?


jamais. de toute façon sortis de virbac, rc, hills, pp ils ne connaissent pas. la seule clinique véto intéressée par l'alimentation bossait avec la snac, ils vendaient dado http://www.croquettes-dado.com/ et ont été les 1ers et les seuls à me parler des mycotoxines et des scandales étouffés de rc. de leur propre aveu dado est moins bien que ce que je donnais (BARF, TOTW, orijen..) et ils ont admis ne pas être des pros en nutrition. ils auraient voulu vendre du haut de gamme comme orijen mais ils n'auraient jamais pu lutter, en  termes de tarifs, avec z+ et cie

et comme aime à le rappeler Yenz, notre maitre à tous, la question du avec ou sans céréales est un faux débat: ce qui compte c'est la proportion de viande dans le produit fini. tu as du très bon avec céréales (exclusive of gosbi) et du très mauvais sans céréales (luposan)

----------


## Noemie-

Ok mais le problème c'est aussi que les labos RC virbac hills... viennent nous démarcher, aucun labo de croq sans céréales viennent et nous propose leur gamme. Donc évidemment ils ne connaissent pas. Sauf qu'on a de + en + de demande, et en parlant avec mon patron il ne serait pas contre d'avoir une gamme sans céréales. 

Je ne sais pas si ça va être possible vis à vis des tarifs effectivement :ben:

----------


## TillidieBT

> Oui je m'etais planter de case dans le tableau je faisais en fonction du poids actuel au lieu du poids qu'elle devrait avoir  
> Je lui fais 3 fois du coup mais hier elle en a pas voulu, a croire qu'elle prefere se gaver en 2 fois ! 
> Mais petit a petit je vais faire forcing elle va s habituer  
> 
> tu as des mini ? Ta pas une chienne qui s'appelle epice a tout hasard ?


Nous font tourner en bourrique avec la bouffe certains..

J'ai quelques minis mais aucune Epice non  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Bah quedal pour la 3eme gamelle ! Meme avec de la patee..... 
Donc je fais quoi je re propose a chaque fois ou j augmente les 2 repas ?

----------


## celine.624

Elle mange combien par gamelle ? Je prendrai le total de sa journée divisé par trois. faut qu elle fasse trois repas la pitchoune.

----------


## Taysa

Bah c'est ce que je tentais de faire mais elle en veut pas de la 3eme du soir. 
Donc la elle a eu 200 + de la patee a chaque fois + les friandises. 

Et j'ai re vermifuger hier

----------


## Taysa

Viens de me souvenir que bebe pendant sa 1ere annee taysa avait cette poudre, je pourrais lui donner aussi ou c'est bof ? A l'epoque l'eleveur m'avait dis c'etait le top
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/co...formance/45018

----------


## Kybou!

> Oui je suis éleveur. et l'exemple 400g c'est vers 4 ou 5 mois quand le chiot est en pleine croissance et commence déjà à faire un certain poids (adulte il mangera 300g).
> Un chiot peut manger jusqu'à 150% de sa ration adulte environ. Je dose au résultat visuel. Bien sur si ya pas une cause autre comme éventuellement des vers ici.
> 
> Croquettes riches oui mais une croquette chiot ca tourne très souvent autour de 4000kcal/kg


Ah bah vers 5 mois, je suis d'accord mais là, vu que c'était une pitchoune de 2 mois, je ne comprenais pas ...

----------


## celine.624

> Viens de me souvenir que bebe pendant sa 1ere annee taysa avait cette poudre, je pourrais lui donner aussi ou c'est bof ? A l'epoque l'eleveur m'avait dis c'etait le top
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/co...formance/45018


Humpf perso je suis pour ne laisser les chiens et plus un chiot uniquement aux croquettes. c est complet pas besoin à mon sens de remettre quelque chose dans sa gamelle. Bon 200 grammes c est déjà pas mal. le soir tu lui donnes à quelle heure ? Car tu donnes à 17h c est ça ?

----------


## Taysa

Elle mange a 7h, 17h et vers 22h.
j'ai demander a des amis eleveurs, dont la cie des croquettes le poids ne le choque pas du tout il a eu des males deja du meme poids au meme age qui sont les plus grand maintenant de la portee  :Smile:  tant qu'elle mange il m'a dis de ne pas me stresser la vie (il me connait trop lol) 
la elle faisait 3.3kg ce matin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce matin je lui ai laisser une gamelle ou logiquement ganja ne peut pas allez !

----------


## celine.624

Oui enfin la miss si elle mange ses 200 grammes aujourd hui et qu elle a pris du poids en si peu de temps c est que ce n était pas si normal que ça. Un mâle de 2 kgs à deux mois franchement si ils trouvent ça normal... hahem...

----------


## Taysa

3kg  ::  
bah normal au final c'est quoi la norme  :Smile:  le chien c'est ti bibou (chloe amstaff rescue) donc je pense si tu connais qu'il est loin d'etre maigrelet ^^ 
je pense surtout que c'est du a la diete qu'elle lui a fais faire (sur un chiot n importe quoi) + le train + la voiture enfin je vais voir mais tant que la courbe croit ca me va perso

----------


## jenny02

Quand Luna était chiot + avec les chiots en fa je donnais à volonté mais sur minimum 4 gamelles. La première le matin au réveil vers 8h, a midi à 16h et à 20h...

----------


## Taysa

Il me disait 5kg a 9-10semaines c'est la moyenne pour un male, ca varie les chiots de 4 a 6 a cet age la, sachant apres que iana est une femelle en plus de ca d'une lignee vraiment avec un pheno "sec".
Mais clair qu'elle reste maigrichonne la je suis d'accord mais si elle prend vite ca me rassure deja un peu  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle a eu a volontee toute la journee elle a rien manger  ::  
la j'ai refais une dose 90gr elle a mangee (je suis a coté) et a fini par sauter dans la gamelle de ganja ^^

----------


## Fahn

Moi je pense, d'après ce que tu dis, qu'elle n'était pas suffisamment nourrie à l'élevage.
Quand Jedi est arrivé à presque trois mois, il faisait bien au-dessus de 6kg, et ses frères et soeurs également.
Et un élevage qui fait faire une diète à un chiot pendant presque 24h... C'est juste hallucinant.

----------


## Taysa

Je ne vais pas denigrer l'elevage, mais je suis d'accord avec toi ... Le coup de la diete muais bof.. 
Pi profine on peut pas dire ca soit le top du top ....

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

No panic, j'suis sure que d'ici quelques jours ça ira mieux.

Tiens, tu devrais la prendre en photo de profil et de haut aujourd'hui (puis de face pour qu'on voit sa trombine) et tu refais la même chose d'ici dimanche soir, j'suis sure qu'on verra un changement  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je ferais ca taleur madame s'acharne sur son morceau de poulet  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'en ferais dimanche plutot et encore le dimanche d'apres ca fera un contraste plus consequent je pense

----------


## fafa38

Bonjour à vous tous,
Je viens ici voir si il y a quelques conseils bon à prendre (j'avoue j'ai pas eu le courage de parcourir les 407 pages du post  :: ).
J'ai actuellement une minette d'un an et demi stérilisée. Au vu de mon budget étudiant assez sérré et sous conseil du véto on s'est tourné jusque là vers du purina one (saumon) chat stérilisé (sauf quand elle etait petite ou la veto nous avait donner des croquettes veto spécial chaton  :Smile:  ).
pour le moment on achete en grande surface, mais on passerait bien par zooplus  d'ou mes questions.
-Coté économies zooplus ça vaut vraiment le coup ?
-Quitte à passer par zooplus, y a t'il une marque de meilleure qualitée (et même genre de prix) qui serait mieux.

Et enfin pour etre plus en accord avec le post (je suis sur un post chien et je ne vous parles que de chat  :: )
On compte prendre en FA un petit chiot roumain (si tout se deroule correctement).

là encore...
Quelle marque en grande surface ? (frolic, pro plan, autre?) sur zooplus ? ( n'oubliez pas qu'on a un petit budget  ::  )
Et du coté des fraindises (pour l'apprentissage) il y en a qui sorte du lot ???

merci d'avance !

----------


## Poupoune 73

si tu es prête à lui donner de la m*rde vas au supermarché 
sinon p360 de ce topic yenz a listé les marques de qualité pour chiens, tu en donneras normalement moins et tu iras moins souvent chez le véto. en bon rapport qualité/prix tu dois avoir josera, exclusive of gosbi, profine, platinum mais je m'avance pas trop je laisse les pros répondre

edit: si tu es en isère vois avec la compagnie des croquettes
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/

----------


## fafa38

Ok merci déjà ! J'attends aussi les autres avis !
je crois que je vais me faire un petit recap perso, pour pas etre trop perdue  ::

----------


## fafa38

Meric pour le lien spécial isérois  :Big Grin:  (par contre la pluspart des marques cités sont impossible à retrouver sur zooplus, mais je vais fouiner un peu plus)

edit : ton lien est vraiment vraiment très intéressant ^^, je vais me renseigner sur les amrques qu'ils proposent ducoup

----------


## Taysa

Pourquoi vouloir a tout prix acheter sur zooplus alors que tu as un excellent fournisseur : la cie des croq, pas forcement plus cher pour des produits de qualitee et qui te livre a domicile ! En plus de cela il apporte un suivi et des conseils personnalises pour chaque animal etc ....

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Ok merci déjà ! J'attends aussi les autres avis !
> je crois que je vais me faire un petit recap perso, pour pas etre trop perdue


muzarègne a fait un très bon récap ici ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## fafa38

Taysa, c'est parce que pour le moment je ne connais que zooplus  :: , jsuis un peu novice la dedans ^^, merci encore yéti et poupoune pour ce lien

----------


## Taysa

Dis lui que tu viens de ma part, logiquement il est inscrit sur rescue mais il vient rarement, tu lui expliques ton petit budget il saura t'orienter au mieux  ::

----------


## fafa38

Ca c'est super Merci ! On va regarder avec mon homme le site, puis je pense qu'on passera une commande d'ici la fin du mois.
Merci encore en tout cas  ::

----------


## Taysa

Pense a l'apeler avant car il livre a certaines dates, visible sur la page d'accueil du site

----------


## Pitchoun'

Voici un dossier très complet sur les mycotoxines, décryptage des compositions croquettes...y'a aussi un test qui permet d'évaluer la qualité de la nourriture que vous donnez à vos chiens...

http://www.collie-online.com/colley/...tion/index.php

Test qualité : http://www.collie-online.com/colley/...omposition.php

Bonne lecture !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Dommage que dans le test il n'indique pas les marques  ::

----------


## Marina63

J'ai toujours des soucis avec ma chienne qui boude les croquettes malgré de multiples essais de différentes marques... les seules qu'elle aime, c'est les frolic. Sauf que j'ai vraiment pas envie de la nourrir avec cette merde...
Alors grande question, est-ce que dans les multiples bonne marques qui existe et que j'aurai pas tester, une face des croquettes moelleuses comme les frolic? 
J'ai essayer de réhydraté les différentes croquettes essayer, ça marche pas.

----------


## jenny02

> J'ai toujours des soucis avec ma chienne qui boude les croquettes malgré de multiples essais de différentes marques... les seules qu'elle aime, c'est les frolic. Sauf que j'ai vraiment pas envie de la nourrir avec cette merde...
> Alors grande question, est-ce que dans les multiples bonne marques qui existe et que j'aurai pas tester, une face des croquettes moelleuses comme les frolic? 
> J'ai essayer de réhydraté les différentes croquettes essayer, ça marche pas.


Il y a les natyka il me semble

----------


## Loupiotte21

Et les Platinium

----------


## Marina63

Merci, j'ai envoyer un mail chez platinium pour voir s'ils peuvent m'envoyer un échantillon... vu le prix je voudrais pas me retrouver avec un sac sur les bras. 
Natyka ils ont l'air super, mais payer 12€ de FdP pour un sac qui est déjà a 62€... c'est pas possible!

Si jamais vous en connaissez d'autre, si possible moins cher...

----------


## Kybou!

Dis donc, elles ont flambé les Natyka !!!! JMS je ne mettrai 64 euros pour 14,4 kg avec une compo pareille personnellement ! A ce prix-là, il y a quand même mieux que Natyka quoi ... 

Je suis allée vérifier sur le site pq je pensais que tu faisais erreur Marina ...  :: 

Sinon Marina, as-tu essayé d'humidifier les croquettes ? D'y rajouter un peu d'huile de saumon ?

----------


## Kybou!

Là, ça donne des Natyka qui reviennent à 4,44 euro/kg ... En ce moment, les Applaws sont en promo sont zooplus.fr (c'est là qu'elles sont les moins chères) et pour 2x12,5 kg, elles reviennent à 4,40 euro/kg (et encore, il faut *ajouter les 5%* de *remise*) ...

Et dsl mais perso, entre Natyka et Applaws, bah y a pas photo quoi ...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Kybou! Le code pour les 5% ne marche plus a moins que tu en ai un autre ? 
J'ai penser au applaws puppy pour la petite si ca ne s'arrange pas avec le acana puppy je la changerais.

----------


## Kybou!

Ah ben si, il faut s'inscrire à la newsletter 24h avant de passer la commande en fait ... Là, tu vas recevoir un mail avec le code pour les 5% de réduction ! C'est le système qui a changé  :: .

----------


## Taysa

Ah oui mais c.est valable une seule fois, nan ?

----------


## virginy

Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise les RC mini ageing 12+ ?? Ma chienne de 15 ans (10kg) était aux RC mini ageing 8+ et je me demandais si y'a grande différence en terme de maintien du poids etc. ma toutoune a du mal à garder son poids. 

Je lui met des boites pour l'inciter à manger (1 ou 2 grosses cuillères mélangées aux croquettes sèches)

----------


## Fahn

RC, c'est vraiment pas bon comme croquettes.
Et leurs gammes, je pense que c'est plus du marketing qu'autre chose.

----------


## Kybou!

> Ah oui mais c.est valable une seule fois, nan ?


Oui  ::  !

----------


## Marina63

J'ai essayer plein de technique, humidifier les croqs, mettre de l'huile ( végétale, saumon, foie de morue), mélanger avec de la viande, de la paté. Rien ne fonctionne. Elle grignotte juste avec l'huile de foie de morue, mais vraiment pas assez.

----------


## Taysa

Tu donnes quoi deja actuellement ? 

Pour Iana ca va un chouilla depuis que je fais une espece de bouillie, je met de l'eau sur sa ration et la elle adore ! On se demande si elle a pas eu de petits soucis de sevrage quand meme cette chienne ....

----------


## Fahn

Oui, si elle a repris du poids, je pense qu'il y avait un soucis bien avant son arrivée chez toi.
Tu disais pourtant que l'élevage était super? Ca m'a l'air de ne pas être le cas...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Elle cherchait les mamelles sur tous les staffs qu'elle croisait .. Eros puis ganja ... 
Plus d'autres details qui laissent a supposer que c'est pas net. 
Je connais l'eleveuse par forum interposé depuis 6ans et parcequ'elle a la soeur de taysa tout simplement, comment elle gere son elevage ce ne sont que des bruits de couloirs, pas forcement tres bon, tout en etant honnete et respectueuse malgre tout car je n'ai rien contre elle du tout, si ce n'avait pas etait une niece de taysa je n'aurais jamais pris de chiots dans cet elevage.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre je connais plusieurs chiots nes chez elle tous en excellente santee etc, mais je pense que sur cette portée il y a eu des soucis, j'ai eu vent que deux des soeurs de iana sont mortes elle a du les faire euthanasier car ne grandissait pas, donc l'un ne va pas sans l'autre tous les chiots sont pitchounes elle a un retard mais vu par le veto et d'autres eleveurs ce we elle est homogene et pas maigre meme si elle pourrait etre plus etoffée

----------


## Fahn

Ah oui, il y a clairement un soucis...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je l'ai su avant de prendre iana ca, mais c'etait mon coup de coeur et je ne voulais pas un chiot mais ce chiot donc dans tous les cas elle nous aurait rejoins. Maintenant on va essayer de faire au mieux pour qu'elle grandisse bien  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu peux faire une recherche de giardia / coccidie peut être.

----------


## Taysa

? Je vais voir ca merci

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ce sont des parasites unicellulaires intestinaux. Normalement associés à une diarrhée, mais bon, elle a pu être soignée, mais pas complètement, ça revient ... ses selles sont comment ?

----------


## Taysa

Je pense qu'elle me l'aurait dis si elle avait etait malade, enfin j'espere. 
les selles sont bof, pas de dhiarree, mais jusqu'a maintenant je completais de patee pour qu'elle mange et elle avait tendance a avaler et que ca ressorte pareil... Pas liquide mais c'est pas non plus de jolis selles moulées.

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est possible alors oui, pas super infestation mais un truc un peu installé ... elle a été vermifugée avec quoi ? (coccidie et giardia = il faut des antibios, pas des vermifuges, mais ça peut même être autre chose, genre trichures ...)

Bon bref je serais toi pour retard de croissance + caca pas top, hop dans un petit sac mardi matin et direct chez le véto le matin pour une coprologie parasitaire.

----------


## Taysa

Drontal et milbemax pour le vermifuge. 
Oui je vais faire comme ca je vais en parler au veto et faire ca on verra bien, merci !  :Smile:

----------


## Tisouen

Elles étaient à combien avant les Natyka ? 
Platinum il me semble qu'elles sont encore plus cher surtout celles sans maïs. 

12€ de frais de port ? Il me semble que les frais de port sont offert à 65€ et tu as toujours des remises quand tu commandes plusieurs sacs aussi sauf qu'il faudrait pouvoir tester pour savoir si ça convient déjà.

----------


## Kybou!

Oh je payais largement moins cher que ça mais c'est vrai que je commandais 4 cartons (4x14,4kg donc) ... Après, ben si tu as un petit chien, les grosses commandes du genre, bloups ...  ::  

Bref, je fais l'apologie d'Applaws moi même si ma "marque de coeur" reste Orijen ...

----------


## Taysa

Applaws je le fournissais avant qu'il relance avec toutes leurs gammes, j'en etais 100% satisfaite maintenant ganja n'a meme pas daigner les gouter ... Je suis encore en train d'ecouler du stock au milieu des acana light ... 

Iana pese 3.7kg elle grossit rapidement au final ! La on a eu du mastery echantillon on c'est dis on va lui proposer voir si ca vient pas du fait qu'elle boude les acana, mais non cela ne vient pas des croq elle fais pareil avec mastery donc d'un cote contente car j'ai 36kg a ecouler mais de l'autre va falloir encore ruser pour qu'elle mange car la nouveautee de la bouillie n'a plus l'air de lui plaire

----------


## Highlanders

Bonjour,
J'ai deux flatcoated, un de 18 mois et l'autre de 4.5 mois. Jusqu'à présent je les nourrissais au PPlan Puppy robust pour le petit et Adult original pour la grande.
J'ai découvert la réalité des ingrédients du PP en lisant les forums, et souhaite changer de croquettes.
J'hésite pour l'instant entre ENOVA Junior Grande race pour le petit et ENOVA Adulte poulet riz pour la grande, ou GOSBI Exclusive Chicken and Rice pour les deux, ou uniquement pour la grande.
Ce qui me chiffone, c'est le taux de matière grasse brut qui est plus élevé dans GOSBI, notamment pour le petit, je ne suis pas sure que ça soit bon pour lui.
Merci de vos avis par avance.

----------


## lealouboy

Chez Exclusive of gosbi, je préfère la composition du lamb&rice  ::

----------


## Highlanders

> Chez Exclusive of gosbi, je préfère la composition du lamb&rice


Merci de votre réponse : pouvez vous m'expliquer pourquoi ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

*À privilégier et à éviter:*

Privilégier: La viande ou la farine de viande, comme le poulet, le poisson ou l'agneau, est une source de protéines de haute qualité et hautement digestible. Cette source de viande doit être identifiée. "farine de viande" ne donne aucune indication sur l'origine de la viande. A proscrire.Privilégier: Les grains entiers, comme le riz brun, l'orge et l'avoine fournissent des glucides complexes pour maintenir un bon niveau d'énergie chez votre chien ou chat. A ces céréales potentiellement porteuses de mycotoxines, nous préférerons la patate douce ou la pomme de terre.Privilégier: Les fruits et les légumes fournissent des phytonutriments, des antioxydants et des enzymes, ainsi que des vitamines, des minéraux et des fibres pour soutenir la santé et de bien-être.Privilégier: Les agents de conservation naturels, tels que la vitamine E ou le tocophérol.Eviter, et même fuir le maïs, le blé et le soja qui sont vecteurs de mycotoxines, peuvent provoquer des réactions allergiques, et ne sont pas aussi faciles à digérer.À éviter lorsque la plupart des premiers ingrédients de la liste sont des produits céréaliers.Eviter les sous-produits de viandes.Eviter une source de protéine qui n'est pas spécifiée. Une source de gras qui n'est pas spécifiée. Une source de grain qui n'est pas spécifiée.À éviter: les colorants artificiels et les agents de conservation artificiels, comme le BHA, BHT, et l'éthoxyquine. Ils ne fournissent pas de valeur nutritive et, surtout, ils ont été associés à de possibles effets secondaires toxiques, tels que le cancer et des problèmes de santé à certains organes.


http://www.collie-online.com/colley/...n/additifs.php

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonjour,
> J'ai deux flatcoated, un de 18 mois et l'autre de 4.5 mois. Jusqu'à présent je les nourrissais au PPlan Puppy robust pour le petit et Adult original pour la grande.
> J'ai découvert la réalité des ingrédients du PP en lisant les forums, et souhaite changer de croquettes.
> J'hésite pour l'instant entre ENOVA Junior Grande race pour le petit et ENOVA Adulte poulet riz pour la grande, ou GOSBI Exclusive Chicken and Rice pour les deux, ou uniquement pour la grande.
> Ce qui me chiffone, c'est le taux de matière grasse brut qui est plus élevé dans GOSBI, notamment pour le petit, je ne suis pas sure que ça soit bon pour lui.
> Merci de vos avis par avance.


Si tu as le budget pour donner du PP, il y a mieux que Gosbi honnêtement ... Pour ma part, je te conseillerais Acana (sans céréales) ou Applaws ...

Et autre chose, si tu souhaites donner la même alimentation à tes 2 loulous, donne du puppy aux 2 pendant encore quelques mois, je pense que c'est mieux pour le petit  ::  !

----------


## Noemie-

Taysa, je lui ferai faire un test giardiose a ta place. Vient d'élevage, selles pas top, retard de croissance, pinaille sur la nourriture... C vraiment beaucoup de symptômes de giardia. Flatulences ? 

Les vermifuge classiques ne tuent pas les giardias, il faut faire un test rapide pour le voir ou la mettre directement sous dolthene ou panacure avec une posologie spéciale!

----------


## Taysa

Pas de flatulences et selles pas top mais je rajoute de la patee donc en meme temps ca aide pas, mais pas de dhiarree. 
Hier elle a eu du poulet + sa ration elle a tout manger et le soir sa ration + une cuillere de patee chiot de qualitee : selle niquel ! 

On en parlait avec son eleveuse et c'est vrai que taysa et chelsea etait pareil petite pour la bouffe :| 

mais je vais quand meme parler de ca au veto + ce que me dis muzaregne meme si pour lui pas de soucis juste que c'est une crevette  :Smile:

----------


## Iggin's

Bon je me lance, bonjour a tous, je m'appel Cédric et vais bientôt adopter un petit Bullmastiff nommé Iggińs de 10 semaines. Après avoir parcouru et lu en Long et en travers ce forum très intéressant je me décide au bout de plusieurs semaines à vous demander conseil. Auparavant je possédais un Rototo à qui je donnais du Proplan, avec du recule le résultat était catastrophique avec des problème de peau à répétition. Je ne voudrais donc plus faire les même erreurs avec mon chiot Bullmastiff. Je partirais donc sur des Maxima grain free puppy pour ensuite passer au adulte de même marque,je voudrais donc savoir si je ne fait pas d'erreur étant donné la race grand taille de mon future chiot. Je vous remercie d.avance pour vos renseignements.

amicalement.

----------


## Kybou!

Ah le Bullmastiff, un gros balourd à croissance ultra rapide ... Je dirais que dans ton cas, la croissance de ton chien est encore plus délicate que pour un petit/moyen ! Donc, ce qui importe, c'est de lui trouver des croquettes dont le Ca/P se rapproche le plus possible de 1 ... 1,1, ce serait top mais quoi qu'il en soit, ne dépasse surtout pas 1,4 ... 

Après, moi, je choisirais des croquettes en tenant compte de tout ça, avec un taux de prot le plus élevé possible ... Quel est le Ca/P des Maxima Puppy ? Après, les Maxima Cotecnica sont des très bonnes croquettes mais elles ont tendance à faire prendre du poids (et sur un chien comme le tien, c'est loin d'être une bonne idée), surtout que ce n'est clairement pas un chien qui aura de grosses dépenses énergétiques ...

Gare à la taille de la croquette aussi ... Evite les petites croquettes, s'il gobe, ce n'est pas top et propice aux dilatations/torsions d'estomac (chez tous les géants en fait), il faudra de ce fait, une croquette qu'il mâche un minimum ... 

Je te conseille vivement ces croquettes: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354937 (Là, tu es à 1,02 de Ca/P)

Pour moi, c'est le top du top ! 

Et lorsqu'il sera adulte, je te conseille de passer à celles-ci: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354936

Après, comme tu le sais sûrement, il faut que ton chien les apprécie/supporte bien ! L'essentiel étant de trouver l'équilibre entre la bonne croquette et ce qui convient à l'organisme de ton loulou ! 

Muza, si je me trompe, surtout corrige-moi hein ... 

Une dernière chose: qui dit croissance ultra rapide dit compléments pour les articulations  ::

----------


## Taysa

JAMAIS de complements sur un chiot, de bonnes croquettes apportent tout ce qu'il faut sauf contre indications vetos !
Ne jamais complementer un chiot de grande race en calcium etc c'est la pire erreur a faire !

Pour ton loulou je ne partirais pas sur le maxima grain free puppy, pourtant j'en suis une grande fane et la 1ere a le conseiller, mais plutot sur du gosbi puppy giant avec des chondos et glucosamine dedans  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> JAMAIS de complements sur un chiot, de bonnes croquettes apportent tout ce qu'il faut sauf contre indications vetos !
> Ne jamais complementer un chiot de grande race en calcium etc c'est la pire erreur a faire !
> 
> Pour ton loulou je ne partirais pas sur le maxima grain free puppy, pourtant j'en suis une grande fane et la 1ere a le conseiller, mais plutot sur du gosbi puppy giant avec des chondos et glucosamine dedans


Qui te parle de calcium ???? Et ne t'en déplaise mais oui, pour les géants, parfois, pendant la croissance, les pattes dévient et "se tordent" et il FAUT donner des compléments !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais ALLO quoi, t'es en train de lui proposer des croquettes qui ont un Ca/P de 1,35 pour un géant !!!! N'importe quoi ...

----------


## Taysa

Oh zen hein detend toi ! Justement me semblais que le giant avait un ca/p bien moindre ! 

Pour les complements comme indiquer plus haut SAUF AVIS VETO donc les pates qui devient tu fais pas ta tambouille tout seul bah oui tu le fais ....

----------


## Kybou!

Ouais ben justement, on se renseigne avant de MAL informer les gens ...

----------


## Taysa

Il n'empeche que je te le conseille tout de meme, malgre le haut taux, qui pourtant me semblait plus bas, car sur du puppy rare sont celles approchant les 1 hormis applaws (tres franchement pour avoir etait revendeuse lol la blague bref) de plus tu as du chondo en quantitee et du gluco tres bon pour un geant. 

Sinon je te conseille dans tous les cas une bonne marque avec cereales pour la croissance d'un geant c'est je pense le mieux pour qu'il ait une bonne croissance  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Il n'empeche que je te le conseille tout de meme, malgre le haut taux, qui pourtant me semblait plus bas, car sur du puppy rare sont celles approchant les 1 hormis applaws (tres franchement pour avoir etait revendeuse lol la blague bref) de plus *tu as du chondo en quantitee et du gluco* tres bon pour un geant. 
> 
> Sinon je te conseille dans tous les cas une bonne marque avec cereales pour la croissance d'un geant c'est je pense le mieux pour qu'il ait une bonne croissance


Comme chez un Applaws avec en prime, un meilleur taux de prot et surtout, un Ca/P quasi IDEAL pour Applaws !

Ah oui, sinon, moi je n'entrerai pas dans le débat avec/sans céréales, c'est débile à souhait ! Comme le rappelait Yéti et Poupoune il y a peu, l'essentiel, ça reste le pourcentage total de viande dans le produit fini ...

----------


## cerbere

perso c'est des profines et pas de soucis avec. Elles sont de bonnes qualités et le prix me convient. De plus le fournisseur est super sympa  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

Fahn c'est toi qui cherchais des boites chiens bio ? J'ai acheter des "real nature" chiot et apparament elle serait bio ! J'ai pas payer ca super cher et la compo est correct (c'est pas ecrit en francais aloes suis pas sure XD)

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Moi je connais un géant qui prend en moyenne 4cm et 4 kg  par semaine, l'est au raw et il pousse harmonieusement

----------


## Fahn

> Fahn c'est toi qui cherchais des boites chiens bio ? J'ai acheter des "real nature" chiot et apparament elle serait bio ! J'ai pas payer ca super cher et la compo est correct (c'est pas ecrit en francais aloes suis pas sure XD)


Si, c'était bien moi  :: 
Tu as un lien que j'y jette un oeil?

----------


## Taysa

Non desole, je les ai trouver a maxizoo, 2.69€ la boite de 800gr

----------


## Fahn

Je viens d'aller voir la marque sur le site de Maxizoo, ça n'est pas bio.
De toute façon, j'aurais eu un peu de mal à m'en procurer  ::

----------


## Taysa

En fait suivant la ou tu regardes ils disent bio ou non alors je savais pas trop ^^

----------


## Kybou!

> Moi je connais un géant qui prend en moyenne 4cm et 4 kg  par semaine, l'est au raw et il pousse harmonieusement


Ah bah ça, ça reste l'idéal selon moi mais c'est un autre débat ...

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Ah bah ça, ça reste l'idéal selon moi mais c'est un autre débat ...


C'était surtout pour revenir sur le "un géant doit grandir avec des crok aux céréales..."

----------


## cerbere

qui a dit ca?

----------


## Kybou!

> qui a dit ca?


Taysa ...

----------


## pomku

Fahn, il me semble que les pâtées pour chien Lily's Kitchen sont bio…

----------


## Fahn

Je jette un oeil, ils ont de super produits (dont les friandises et les boîtes de Noël qui me tentent bien du coup  :: ), mais je ne vois pas s'ils sont certifiés bio ou non...
Au pire, je me rabattrai sur les Yarrah.

----------


## pomku

Je ne connais pas les certifications officielles en GB. Néanmoins si tu parles anglais, jette un oeil, leur site (http://www.lilyskitchen.co.uk/) est tout à fait clair sur le sujet.
Maintenant, ce n'est pas une preuve...

Par ailleurs, les compos sont de qualité (pas de sous-produits animaliers ni de maïs, soja, etc.).

----------


## Fahn

Merci Pomku  :: 
Si c'est pour quelque chose d'occasionnel, du style friandises ou pâtée pour les médocs, je suis moins regardante, mais là c'est vraiment pour qu'elle en mange chaque jour, du coup ça m'embêterait vraiment de devoir donner du non bio...

----------


## pomku

De rien !  :Smile: 
 Même si mes chiens ne mangent pas bio, je comprends que l'on s'inquiète de la nourriture qu'on leur donne. Pendant un an, j'étais dans l'ignorance, et les miens ont mangé de la daube (Royal Caca et PP…). 
Depuis que j'ai appris ce qu'il y avait dedans, j'ai radicalement changé ma vison des choses en la matière. Et ils ne s'en portent que mieux.  ::

----------


## Taysa

> C'était surtout pour revenir sur le "un géant doit grandir avec des crok aux céréales..."


les chiots que j'ai vu grandir au barf ont tous pousser hyper vite et n'ont pas "eclater" donc ca m'a quelque peu interpeller, d'ailleurs les maitres ont arreter le barf alors que c'etait les 1ers a chercher a persuader tout le monde. Apres chacun son idee mais pour ma part je ne donnerais pas d'aliments barf / raw a un chiot de races geantes je preferer donner un bon avec cereales qu'un sans cereales. 

Chacun fais ce qu'il veut apres pas besoin d'etre aussi meprisante kybou!

----------


## Douggy

Hey qui parle de mon geant qui pousse bien ??

Il est trop choubidoux <3

J ai 5 chiens. Des vieux des bebes des grands des moyens des geants.... tous nourris pareil depuis des annees...

Ils sont tous environ magifiques et jamais de soucis de santé. 

Gabin ne prends pas 4cm et 4,5kg par semaine en moyenne, mais certaines semaines oui. Sinon c est au moins 2,5 kg et 3cm par semaine.

On peut commencer a parler de croissance rapide non ? 

Bon il a encore un peu de marge pour arriver aux 110-120 kg promis...

----------


## Douggy

Concernant le barf j ai changé de religion.

Chacun fait ce qu il veut.

Qqun qui me dit j ai pas le temps ou je veux pas m embeter ben... ok c est son chien...

Qqun qui me dit ca a l air interressant mais je sais pas ........ je lui explique

La seule chose c est quand qqun me dit la viande c est pas bon pour un carnivore je prefere lui donner des dechets séchés et des cereales... euh la... desole.. je suis obligé de dire que c est d une betise sans nom... pas le choix.

----------


## Taysa

Moi je dis juste que c'est mauvais sur un chiot de grandes races  ::  surtout quand on voit que la plupart des gens ne font pas les PDS necessaires au debut pour verifier si les apports que l'on donne sont corrects

----------


## Douggy

Tout à fait pas d'accord.

Un lion c'est gros. Il mange pas des croquettes quand il est lionceau.


Les croquetteurs ont peur des carences dans les periodes de gros besoins. Donc chiot et grande race. Mais c'est parceque les croquettes ne conviennent pas à un carnivore. Elles ne contiennent pas ce qu'il faut. Le barf si. Donc pas de carence à avoir peur.


Donc ne pas partir d'un constat sur du fastfood pour se demander si la cuisine de luxe est carencée.  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En bouffe comme en tout, méfiez vous des imitations  :: 



(ma meute) ::

----------


## Douggy

Mon lionceau, 3 mois et demi, un peu plus de 30 kg. L'a l'air carencé ?  :: 



Alors je sais pas ce qu'on appelle grande race, mais le Mastiff est la race la plus grosse du monde.  ::  (the world toussa)

Plus de 100kg en moyenne, Record à 170 kg et des brouettes.


Le mien mange 3 kg de viande par jour. Et a pris 4 cm et 4,5 kg la semaine dernière. Je pense qu'on peut dire gros besoins energetiques. Pas de soucis.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et voici pour ceux et ceusses qui se rappellent, Princesse Jambon. Ma cochonette, 5 ans bientot, juste sous la barre des 30 kg, ce qui pour une fifille Bull, est pas mal). L'a l'air carencée ? ... Ou... .bien taillée  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ah, juste pour info, mon véto français a un dogue allemand de 9 mois qu'il nourrit au BARF ! J'ai nourri le mien pendant 9 ans de la même façon (et là, il en a plus de 10), j'ai juste donné des compléments à un moment mais je ne me souviens plus du nom, bref ...

MERCI Douggy d'être passé ici pour apporter ton témoignage !  ::

----------


## Douggy

Voici ILY Rose (ILY pour I Love You) aka PeutiPo.(de rillaÿte)

Bébé


6mois (ouai.. encore un bébé)

(avec à l'arriere mon ptit lionceau charmeur  :: )

----------


## Kybou!

P***** mais que tes chiens sont beaux  ::  !!! Fin bon, je le savais déjà !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Tu fais les PDS a chaque fois ? Ce ne sont pas les carences qui me font peur mais plutot le fait que le barf soit mal donné. 
La viande de mauvaise qualitée ca existe aussi et j'avais d'ailleurs poser la question sur le topic approprié : que faire entre donner un aliment sans cereales OU du barf avec de la viande de mauvaise qualitee ? Personne n'avait d'avis vraiment trancher sur le sujet ni meme d'arguments, si tu en as je suis preneuse ce sont des sujets qui m'interessent reellement puisque d'ici debut 2014 je souhaite passee tout le monde au barf.

----------


## Taysa

De plus seule ton mastiff est concerner les autres ne sont pas des geants  ::

----------


## Douggy

:: 

Mon papy de 13 ans (pas mal pour un terre neuve, il a pas du trop manquer de truc dans sa bouffe LOL)


Les dents de mon papy, qui n'ont jamais vu le véto (jamais de detartrage)



Les cuisses de ma mamy labrador (10 ans) (ne pas regarder sa barbichette blanche ca la gene)


Ses dents

Jamais une seule fois detartrage non plus.

Les 3 gros, en pleine chasse a la patte de poulay qui vole toute seule.


Le lionceau, avec un pouley entier de 1,3 kg (enfin ce qu'il en restait).


Bref, le barf ca carence, non.
C'est valable pour toutes les races, tous les ages.

Ca supprime toutes les saloperies amenées par les croquette (problemes de peau, de tartre, de reins, de tout.)







Apres, on fait ou pas, chacun est libre.. mais on dit pas n'importe quoi  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> De plus seule ton mastiff est concerner les autres ne sont pas des geants


Mon terre neuve fait 88 kg (il a 13 ans). Ma labrador 50 (10 ans). Je pense avoir le recul nécéssaire maintenant.

----------


## Taysa

Pour le bull suffit de prendre du kilacabar pour avoir un bon gabarit  ::  j'en connais un qui fais plus de 40kg et c'est pas du gras

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu ne reponds pas du tout aux questions lol je n'ai jamais dis que le barf etait mauvais ..........

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs je me relis et je vois pas non plus ou je dis que le barf donne des carences ^^ 
juste que la plupart des gens be sont pas foutus de savoir si les apports sont bons

----------


## Douggy

Chaque pds qui a été faite a été plus que nickel. Le papy de 13 ans, en a fait une a 12 ans (tumeur ulcéreuse à la prostate). PDS de jeune homme. On a pu regler son probleme de prostate en chimio. 1 semaine y avait plus rien. Les vétos n'en revenaient pas.

Je fais des PDS régulierement, avec 5 chiens, on est souvent chez le véto (vaccins deja...) et souvent j'amene les autres pour vérif en meme temps.

Mon véto fait les pds (ainsi que echo, scan, radio...) chez lui, et pour une misere. Donc j'hesite pas. 0 soucis. Il est pro barf egalement. (de toute facon, un véto qui me dit qu'un carnivore doit manger des cereales, je n'irais plus, c'est une preuve manifeste qu'il n'y connait rien)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bull de 40 kg tu parles de Mâle. La mienne est une femelle.

Quand à kilakabar... Y a le poids... Reste la longévité. C'est un element que je place en numéro un perso. Je ne dis pas mes chiens sont bien car ils sont gros. Je dis le barf c'est bien car mes chiens sont en bonne santé. Quant aux questions, je reponds à celles qu'on me posera. Pas de soucis.


Juste je vais pas lire les 400+ pages, pas le temps.


Qu'appelles tu de la viande de mauvaise qualité. Deja ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs je me relis et je vois pas non plus ou je dis que le barf donne des carences ^^ 
> juste que la plupart des gens be sont pas foutus de savoir si les apports sont bons


Tu dis que le barf n'est pas adapté aux chiots de grande race. Ca veut dire quoi alors ?

----------


## Kybou!

> Pour le bull suffit de prendre du kilacabar pour avoir un bon gabarit  j'en connais un qui fais plus de 40kg et c'est pas du gras
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tu ne reponds pas du tout aux questions lol je n'ai jamais dis que le barf etait mauvais ..........
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> D'ailleurs je me relis et je vois pas non plus ou je dis que le barf donne des carences ^^ 
> juste que la plupart des gens be sont pas foutus de savoir si les apports sont bons


C'est vrai, tu conseilles juste de bonnes croquettes aux céréales aux géants pour une meilleure croissance ! Avec 1 Ca/P du feu de dieu à 1,35 qui vont bien le bousiller !  :: 

Comme d'habitude Taysa, tu passes ton temps à te contredire, tu demandes aux gens des arguments mais on se demande souvent où sont les tiens ...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Donc on est d'accord  ::  

Moi, et cela n'est que mon avis perso, je trouve, pour tous les chiens que j'ai vu et avec les expos etc un bon paquet, que les chiots geants nourris au barf ( et meme des staffs surtout des staffs remarque) avait tendance a pfiou on grandis mega vite et on oublie de s'eclater donc on reste des "girafes". Apres c'est une simple constatation sur des sujets que j'ai vu grandir, peut etre sous croquettes cela aurait etait kif kif mais du coup on peut pas savoir  :Smile:  



Faire les pds c'est bien, beaucoup de gens donnent barf / raw et s'improvisent "chimiste" la ca me pose souci car je me dis que c'est un peu a l'aveuglette si rien n'est controler. 

Viande de mauvaise qualitee : pleine de gras par exemple, j'ai pas d'exemples concrets c'est une nana qui donnait du barf qui est revenu vers moi/nous pour des croquettes et qui nous a dis "vu qu'on a plus de bons fournisseurs viandes je prefere donner de bonnes croquettes que du mauvais barf" du coup je me suis toujours poser la question. 

Je pense y passer les miennes, mais on attend d'etre dans la maison pour avoir de gros congels, mais si c'est pour mal faire je prefere garder les croquettes (sans cereales of course pour mes staffs)

----------


## Douggy

Enfin deja CARNIVORE / CEREALES deja, si ce qu'on veut c'est donner le top à son animal.. Ca doit choquer hein. y a pas à tortiller. Que Mme Michu me dise sur le marché qu'elle donne les meilleures croquettes de Fido à son chouchou pékinoi... OK... Elle écoute son véto et la pub à TF1... Elle n'y connait rien, c'est pas de sa faute, la pauvre.

Mais ici... On est sure Rescue quoi. Dans un tomic sur l'alimentation.... On sait tous ce qu'est un carnivore quand meme....

Alors "j'ai pas le temps" "j'aime pas toucher la viande" "j'ai pas les moyens"... OK, ca se discute, on peut donner des solutions, on peut aider... Mais les "Les bonnes croquettes c'est mieux que la mauvaise viande.. non quoi...."

----------


## Taysa

Kybou! Hormis Applaws, et comme je t'ai dis je les ai vendus donc je sais a quoi m'en tenir, peu de croquettes chiots sont vers les 1, bien au contraire ca avoisine tous les 1.4 justement. 
J'en ai ausculter un bon nombre justement pour Iana. 

Et je prefere une bonne compo ET analyse, que juste une analyse

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je prefere un orijen ou un acana a de la mauvaise viandes donner n'importe comment, la par contre je l'affirme et j'en demorderais pas.

----------


## Douggy

Ya pas de mauvaise viande.

Y a des viandes trop grasses, des viandes trop allergenes, des viandes trop... (cela depend du chien. Une viande grasse pour un chien trop fin, pourquoi pas)
Maintenant si la nenette ne garde que le gras de la tranche de jambon de ses momes pour la jeter avec une demi assiette de riz à son chien... Euh.. ouai. C'est pas le barf qu'est carencé hein; C'est la nenette.

Tu parles de race geante qui doive eclater.. Un staff ?? Les staff sdes petits chiens.  :: 

Maintenant, je dis pas qu'avec une croquette les chiens ne peuvent pas eclater hein... Va au macdo tous les jours, tu vas voir, tu vas eclater. Pas pour ca que tu auras la santé à la retraite.

C'est forcément plus difficile de nourrir au cru que de jeter un bol de cailloux dans une gamelle. C'est plus facile d'ouvrir une boite de raviolis que de passer le presse purée sur ses legumes du jardin. De la à dire qu'heureusement que buitoni fait des raviolis pour éviter des carences à nos enfants.. Euh.. .Mouais.

----------


## Kybou!

> Kybou! Hormis Applaws, et comme je t'ai dis je les ai vendus donc je sais a quoi m'en tenir, peu de croquettes chiots sont vers les 1, bien au contraire ca avoisine tous les 1.4 justement. 
> J'en ai ausculter un bon nombre justement pour Iana. 
> 
> Et je prefere une bonne compo ET analyse, que juste une analyse
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je prefere un orijen ou un acana a de la mauvaise viandes donner n'importe comment, la par contre je l'affirme et j'en demorderais pas.


Ce qui me met hors de moi, c'est que tu viennes écrire que tu conseilles de bonnes croquettes AVEC CEREALES aux géants pour qu'ils aient une meilleure croissance !!!!!!

Et oui, entre Applaws et ce que tu lui as conseillé, y a pas photo ! Ce sont les croquettes "les moins pires" (comme je l'ai déjà répété 1 million de fois de tte façon, je reste une pro BARF donc bon ...)

Sinon, j'attends tjs de lire tes explications sur une question que Douggy t'a posée: en quoi le BARF n'est pas adapté aux géants ?

----------


## Douggy

> douggy epouse moi


Mâle ou femelle ? ::

----------


## Kybou!

> douggy epouse moi


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Taysa

J'ai repondu deja kybou! Pourquoi cela ne me semblait pas adapté et que cela ne restait que mon point de vue personnel. 
Bref du discours pour ma part quand c'est pas foutu d'expliquer je prefere ne pas parler, quand je te parle de bonnes croquettes tu me parles de cailloux ... 

C'est ca le probleme c'est que vous preferez imposer votre avis plutot que de l'expliquer en contrant les arguments de l'autre. 

Kybou! Tu dis pourquoi tu n'es pas d'accord (et encore y'a la maniere de le dire) et on peut en discuter en partageant nos points de vue mais la franchement .........

----------


## Douggy

> moi etre femelle hug


Quel est le taux de fertilité espéré ? ::

----------


## Kybou!

Tu me tues Douggy !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Surtout que juste apres je te disais "mince je pensais le taux ca/p moindre", j'ai pas toutes les analyses en tete avec toutes les marques que je zieute etc ca peut arriver de se planter aussi

----------


## Kybou!

Tu sais pertinemment que l'on ne peut pas discuter avec toi Taysa étant donné que tu as toujours raison et que de toute façon, tu n'en démordras pas ! Ceci dit, comme souvent au final, tu parles beaucoup sans savoir ...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui et malgré ce taux, tu as quand même maintenu ces croquettes pour son chien ! C'est incroyable ce que tu peux être de mauvaise foi !

----------


## Taysa

Ah oui oui je lui conseille quand meme je le redis ici meme ^^ 
mais si tu veux je convie les deux importateurs francais qui eux sauront mieux argumenter que moi qui ne sait pas parler sur les forums de pourquoi ce sont fe bonnes croquettes pour un geant  ::

----------


## Taysa

Et non je ne parle pas sans savoir, demande a YenZ question croquettes je maitrise le truc et apres en avoir revendu un bon paquet quand je conseille c'est pas pour rien, et pourtant j'ai aucune somme percue sur le truc hein, donc libre a chacun apres de faire ce qu'il veut du conseil.

----------


## Douggy

> Je prefere un orijen ou un acana a de la mauvaise viandes donner n'importe comment, la par contre je l'affirme et j'en demorderais pas.


Il n'y a pas de mauvaise viande.

Le probleme des "bonnes" croquette est que chacun a sa definition.Mme Michu sur le marché est sure que Fido c'est bon.

Imaginons une croquette sans cereales. (deja ca elimine 95 % des croqu)
Apres faut virer aussi les pulpes de betteraves et autres colorants / liants Pfiou, on vient d'en perdre encore 3 %

Ensuite, faudrait voir ce qu'ils appellent viande. Tu parles de mauvaise viande. Tu penses que dans les croquettes orijen ils mettent les meilleurs morceaux de filet mignon ??? Non, c'est ce qu'ils n'arrivent pas a refourguer en humain pour les raviolis. Et pourtant.. Y en a deja dans les raviolis. Je te laisse imaginer.


Ensuite, cette pseudo viande... Elle est poussée à tres haute temperature., ca tue le peu de proteines qui en resterait. D'ailleurs, c'est pour ca qu'ils ajoutent tout un tas de trucs chimiques pour compenser.


Si mauvaise viande il y a.. C'est dans les croquettes. Meme les meilleures. C'est pourquoi tu ne sais absolument pas d'ou vient la viande. Et qu'elle a pas du tout la tronche d'un bout de viande. Sinon, tu le verrais que c'est caca.


C'est pas que je veux absolument avoir raison. Quand un orijen ou un autre m'invietera dans son usine et que je pourrais voir la fabrication des ces boulettes de sciure, je changerai peut etre d'avis. Mais à mon avis pas.


Mon dindon, quand je le donne à mes chiens... Il ressemble encore à un dindon. J'y crois que stun dindon.

----------


## Taysa

Maintenant avoir toujours raison non pas specialement puisque je pose des questions, auxquels personne n'est foutue de repondre hormis douggy, donc vais arreter de m'emmerder a essayer d'argumenter (alors que c'est pas mon fort sur le net) vu que cela ne sert a rien

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> parce que les sous vont dans leur poche je suppose ...


vu le nombre de marques vendus ils peuvent en conseiller d'autres, d'ailleurs pour un geant pas dis qu'eux conseille le gosbi giant. M'en vais leur demander tiens !

----------


## Douggy

> Ah oui oui je lui conseille quand meme je le redis ici meme ^^ 
> mais si tu veux je convie les deux importateurs francais qui eux sauront mieux argumenter que moi qui ne sait pas parler sur les forums de pourquoi ce sont fe bonnes croquettes pour un geant


Oh ouiiiiiii fait nous venir ces importateurs !!! /chic /chic... On va rigoler  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Mais non Douggy, elle les garde en secret pour elle toute seule parce que même qu'elle connaît le monde entier Taysa !  ::  Tu sais pas toi ...  ::  C'est qu'entre tektuels toussa !

----------


## Douggy

> sinon suis zamoureuse de ton mastiff 
> 
> .


Gabinouchoux il fait toujours cet effet là  ::

----------


## Taysa

Brit a inviter dernierement ! Fallais y allez  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils sont deja inscrits sur le forum ^^ je fais venir personne specialement

----------


## Iggin's

Tous ce que je lis est vraiment intéressant, l.intervention de Douggy également mais malheureusement je ne peux pas pour l.instant passer au barf. Maintenant que je commence à en apprendre plus sur les compos, je ne suis pas sortis de l'auberge pour la nourriture de mon chiot Bullmastiff . Je veux absolument lui trouver une nourriture seche mais de qualité pour que ses petits os soit costaud. Je continue donc ma quête pour trouver ce qui lui conviendra le mieux. Merci pour votre aide et vos conseils fort intéressants

----------


## cerbere

Douggy Douggy tu me manquais tiens (enfin non y'a facedebouc)

sinon je t'embauche pour que tu viennes tenir tête à mon ancien véto qui m'a foutu dans les dents que j'avais tué mon bull-terrier avec de la viande crue. Je culpabilise tellement que mes nouveaux chiens sont aux croquettes (d'ailleurs très mauvaises d'après une pro  :: )

Bon courage en tout cas  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ben Douggy, il manque à plein de gens, faudrait le convaincre, lui proposer des trucs bien louches toussa toussa pour le ramener ici ...  ::

----------


## Douggy

Surement deja postée hein... Mais voila comment c'est fait, les croqu.

----------


## cerbere

il est trop occupé sur facedebouc  ::

----------


## Douggy

> Ben Douggy, il manque à plein de gens, faudrait le convaincre, lui proposer des trucs bien louches toussa toussa pour le ramener ici ...



Bordaÿl arretes.. Les propositions affluent deja.. et je n'ai plus 20 ans moi !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Douggy Douggy tu me manquais tiens (enfin non y'a facedebouc)
> 
> sinon je t'embauche pour que tu viennes tenir tête à mon ancien véto qui m'a foutu dans les dents que j'avais tué mon bull-terrier avec de la viande crue. Je culpabilise tellement que mes nouveaux chiens sont aux croquettes (d'ailleurs très mauvaises d'après une pro )
> 
> Bon courage en tout cas


T'aurais pas du l'ecouter  :: 

D'ailleurs, tu devrais changer de veto... LOL

----------


## Kybou!

T'inquiète pas, moi non plus mais je fais avec !  ::

----------


## Taysa

Il ne viendra pas car trop de boulot mais il confirme que le gosby puppy giant est tres bien et voici sa reponse copier / coller : 

 Le ratio phospho-calcique doit être compris entre 1 et 2, donc 1,4 c'est très bien. Applaws c'est merdique pour plein d'autres choses
Ce que le gens ne comprennent pas c'est que la croquette parfaite n'existe pas, elles ont chacune des avantage et des inconvénients, le problème de phosphore est hyper secondaire par rapport à des conservateurs cancérigène BHT BHA par exemple. Faut savoir ou est sa priorité.

----------


## Kybou!

> Il ne viendra pas car trop de boulot mais il confirme que le gosby puppy giant est tres bien et voici sa reponse copier / coller : 
> 
>  Le ratio phospho-calcique doit être compris entre 1 et 2, *donc 1,4 c'est très bien*. Applaws c'est merdique pour plein d'autres choses
> Ce que le gens ne comprennent pas c'est que la croquette parfaite n'existe pas, elles ont chacune des avantage et des inconvénients, le problème de phosphore est hyper secondaire par rapport à des conservateurs cancérigène BHT BHA par exemple. Faut savoir ou est sa priorité.


Oui, il n'y connait rien quoi ...  ::  Dire qu'1,4 c'est très bien pour un géant, désolée, mais c'est du grand n'importe quoi ...

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> les chiots que j'ai vu grandir au barf ont tous pousser hyper vite et n'ont pas "eclater" donc ca m'a quelque peu interpeller, d'ailleurs les maitres ont arreter le barf alors que c'etait les 1ers a chercher a persuader tout le monde. Apres chacun son idee mais pour ma part je ne donnerais pas d'aliments barf / raw a un chiot de races geantes je preferer donner un bon avec cereales qu'un sans cereales. 
> 
> Chacun fais ce qu'il veut apres pas besoin d'etre aussi meprisante kybou!


C'est pas ce que dis une des plus grande éleveuse de Mastiff ... Au contraire la croissance sans céréale est bien plus homogène, et plus douce. 

Puis entre nous, dans la nature, les carnivores géants, ils ne vont pas s'acheter un paquet de nesquick pour manger avec leur gazelle ...

----------


## cerbere

j'ai changé j'ai changé et de région aussi d'ailleurs. Faut juste que je trouve le courage de le faire (oui je sais ce n'est pas valable comme excuses faut juste que je prenne le temps de digérer car mine de rien ca m'a fait un mal fou cette remarque de la part d'une véto)

----------


## Taysa

Et comment tu calcules alors le barf pour un chiot les rations ? Au poids aussi ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je precise que je transmets les messages quand meme Kybou!  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Tu fais les PDS a chaque fois ? Ce ne sont pas les carences qui me font peur mais plutot le fait que le barf soit mal donné. 
> La viande de mauvaise qualitée ca existe aussi et j'avais d'ailleurs poser la question sur le topic approprié : que faire entre donner un aliment sans cereales OU du barf avec de la viande de mauvaise qualitee ? Personne n'avait d'avis vraiment trancher sur le sujet ni meme d'arguments, si tu en as je suis preneuse ce sont des sujets qui m'interessent reellement puisque d'ici debut 2014 je souhaite passee tout le monde au barf.


Sur les marchés , dans les abattoirs, ma viande est à qualité humaine (même chez dogfresh, faut voir les morceaux) ...

----------


## Kybou!

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...155ma27m3.html 

Vous soulignerez la photo des géants qui se trouvent sur le paquet ...

Après attention hein, je ne dis pas que c'est de la merde en boîte, je dis qu'il y a largement mieux, que ce n'est, à mon sens, pas adapté aux géants (1,35 de Ca/P, NON NON et NON) et que soutenir qu'il faut donner des croquettes avec céréales aux géants pour qu'ils aient une meilleure croissance, no way !!!!!

----------


## Taysa

J'ai pas ici de fournisseur, la nana qui m'a dis ca prenais en abbattoir

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Donc on est d'accord  
> 
> Moi, et cela n'est que mon avis perso, je trouve, pour tous les chiens que j'ai vu et avec les expos etc un bon paquet, que les chiots geants nourris au barf ( et meme des staffs surtout des staffs remarque) avait tendance a pfiou on grandis mega vite et on oublie de s'eclater donc on reste des "girafes". Apres c'est une simple constatation sur des sujets que j'ai vu grandir, peut etre sous croquettes cela aurait etait kif kif mais du coup on peut pas savoir  
> 
> 
> 
> Faire les pds c'est bien, beaucoup de gens donnent barf / raw et s'improvisent "chimiste" la ca me pose souci car je me dis que c'est un peu a l'aveuglette si rien n'est controler. 
> 
> Viande de mauvaise qualitee : pleine de gras par exemple, j'ai pas d'exemples concrets c'est une nana qui donnait du barf qui est revenu vers moi/nous pour des croquettes et qui nous a dis "vu qu'on a plus de bons fournisseurs viandes je prefere donner de bonnes croquettes que du mauvais barf" du coup je me suis toujours poser la question. 
> ...


Ben que ta nana revois ses grandes lignes, le GRAS c'est nécessaire, c'est ce qui fait carburer le chien. Après si elle prenait au rabais ou du gratuit (souvent les morceaux de gras purs c'est donné dans les seaux de déchets hein).

Après on connait tous une nana qui connait la tante de tatta charline qui est elle même la soeur de l'arrière grand mère du voisin de la cousine au beau frère du cousin de marcel, qui a eu un soucis.

Maintenant pour constater le soucis, je demande à voir les gamelles et les connaissances de cette personne

----------


## Taysa

Elle est pas sur rescue et je me vois mal lui dire de venir mais sincerement je pense qu'elle a de bonnes connaissances dans le barf, je retranscris peut etre mal (la viande grasse ca c'est moi qui le dis) mais elle elle avait juste dis : je prefere donner de bonnes croquettes que de la viande de mauvaise qualitee, du coup me suis toujours poser la question

----------


## Tisouen

Et techniquement c'est pas dur à gérer de nourrir une meute au barf ?

Je veux dire qu'ici j'ai une folle furieuse de la bouffe qui peut devenir agressive envers les autres si elle n'est pas servie en premier et si les autres osent s'avancer un peu. Avec les croquettes ça peut parfois être limite mais avec la viande elle est encore pire. 
Et le soucis c'est que j'ai un papy de 15 ans et demi qui voit plus rien et capte pas tout et qui parfois lui rentre dedans ou se met dans ses pattes. Avec les croquettes elle gère et grognasse avec la viande elle devient vraiment folle.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Brit a inviter dernierement ! Fallais y allez 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ils sont deja inscrits sur le forum ^^ je fais venir personne specialement


tu crois franchement qu'on a envie d'entendre des blablas qui t'explique que leur mode depuis 30 ans c'est trop la meilleure?


Puis personne n''argumente, tu veux argumenter quoi? T'as un post plein de photos de MES chiens, barfeurs depuis 7 ans, une mamie bull de bientot 13 ans qui si elle n'avait pas eu une putain d'amputation n'aurait jamais eu le corps vrillé et donc bouffé par l'arthrose, encore capable de courir comme une barge pendant 1h par jour après son ballon, de partir en balade et aller nager, de faire des séances de 30 min d'hydrothérapie, qui a passé une écho cardiaque il y a 6 mois pour lui trouver un coeur de jeune fille, des cuissots musclés comme ma véto a rarement vu sur un chien en pleine forme de l'âge (alors sur une mamie de 13 ans/....)

J'ai un chien qu'un des plus grand spécialiste de chirurgie osseuse avait condamné à 30 mois en voyant les radios de ses pattes, à 8 ans bientot 9 il galope encore comme un gamin, malgré un début de vie carencé il pèse aujourd'hui 27kg (pourtant à l'âge où il aurait du prendre de la masse il fait même pas 13kg)... et tout ça avec juste de la viande 

Tu veux quoi comme argument? poses des questions on te répondra (par contre faudrait migrer vers lebon post)

----------


## Kybou!

Chez moi, tout le monde mange dans la même pièce et attend sagement devant sa gamelle, véridique ! Bon, là je n'ai plus de congélo mais c'était pareil avec le BARF et pourtant, j'ai de vrais goinfres !  ::  

Puis franchement, même si je suis VG et que la viande me dégoûte/m'écoeure, j'adorais préparer la gamelle de mes chiens ...  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Je précise que la morfalle est une x CLT de 28 kg et mon petit vieux un croisé griffon de 15 kg. On rajoute à ça un husky x malinois qui est très irritable depuis qu'il prend de l'âge et une husky en pleine force de l'âge qui n'a pas froid aux yeux.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Et techniquement c'est pas dur à gérer de nourrir une meute au barf ?
> 
> Je veux dire qu'ici j'ai une folle furieuse de la bouffe qui peut devenir agressive envers les autres si elle n'est pas servie en premier et si les autres osent s'avancer un peu. Avec les croquettes ça peut parfois être limite mais avec la viande elle est encore pire. 
> Et le soucis c'est que j'ai un papy de 15 ans et demi qui voit plus rien et capte pas tout et qui parfois lui rentre dedans ou se met dans ses pattes. Avec les croquettes elle gère et grognasse avec la viande elle devient vraiment folle.


Chez moi les chiens mangent séparement parce qu'ils vivent séparement. Chez ma mère les3 chiens mangent ensemble dans 10m2, ceux de Douggy c'est juste formidable de voir ses photos de préparations de gamelles et de repas.


Après j'ai 7 chats, une vraie petite meute (Douggy pourra témoigner) et même si leur nourrissage est digne d'un reportage animalier (des petits fauves) tout se passe bien , partout ça se grogne mais pas de bagarre, ils mangent à 7 dans le même plateau

----------


## Tisouen

Préparer la viande ne me gêne pas. Et maintenant que je suis en maison le barf redevient une possibilité. Sauf que la viande c'est vraiment hard. Du genre elle me boufferait les doigts pour chopper sa bidoche avant tout le monde. Avec les croquettes chacun attend son tour et s'assoit avant mais le husky x malinois pigne tellement en s'exécutant qu'il stress encore plus les autres. 

Je vous rassure je leur donne à manger hein. 2 fois par jour. Parce qu'à les voir on dirait qu'ils ont pas mangé depuis des jours lol.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Mes pti cochons [BULL TERRIER] mes arguments.

tu peux aussi merejoindre sur facebook, tu y verras mes gamelles quasi quotidiennement, les activités de mes chiens ....

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai 2 morfales (dont une obsédée de la bouffe  :: ) mais je n'ai aucun soucis lors des gamelles (je n'en avais pas au BARF non plus)  :Smile: 
Je respecte un rituel, un ordre et ils ont appris à respecter les gamelles des autres  :Smile:

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Préparer la viande ne me gêne pas. Et maintenant que je suis en maison le barf redevient une possibilité. Sauf que la viande c'est vraiment hard. Du genre elle me boufferait les doigts pour chopper sa bidoche avant tout le monde. Avec les croquettes chacun attend son tour et s'assoit avant mais le husky x malinois pigne tellement en s'exécutant qu'il stress encore plus les autres. 
> 
> Je vous rassure je leur donne à manger hein. 2 fois par jour. Parce qu'à les voir on dirait qu'ils ont pas mangé depuis des jours lol.


t'as pas la possibilité de les séparer pour préparer? 

si tu veux des infos et que t'as fb : "tribu carnivore" est un chouette groupe (les admnins sont sympas comme tout  :: ) , tu y verras des éleveuses qui préparent jusqu'à 17 gamelles 2 fois par jour...

----------


## Taysa

Je vais me mettre sur ton groupe amandine quand j'airais le temps merci  ::  surement plein de trucs interessants !

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Murphy après son empoisonnement cet été avait perdu 2kg, le voici après une reprise de poids, et ses 26/27kg 
D'ailleurs mon chien a déclaré une pancréatite après l'empoisonnement tant son système digestif s'est battu, sa véto m'a dit " pour les repas, ne changez rien, supprimez juste les peaux de poulet et éviter le gras le temps que le pancréas reprenne son fonctionnement normal. Et j'vais pas vous donnez de gélules, trouvez du pancréas de porc pour l'aider ça sera mieux" 





Après j'suis pas ici pour descendre les croquettes (même si bref) mais y a des gens qui ne veulent pas / ne peuvent pas barfer, alors autant qu'ils se tournent vers les 2/3 gammes qui restent correctes. Mais par pitié, l'apologie des céréales quand on connait leurs méfaits faut arrêter.

----------


## cerbere

tu devrais donner le noms des croquettes qui te semble à peu près correctes.

Par contre moi j'ai un cas de conscience. Ici quand on mange une escalope de poulet je prends que du bio mais financièrement je ne pourrais pas le faire pour les animaux. J'ai juste horreur du poulet aux hormones pour nous alors le donner aux chiens je ne sais pas. Et je m'interroge ca se trouve j'ai tout faux  :Smile:

----------


## Douggy

> fb : "tribu carnivore" est un chouette groupe (les admnins sont sympas comme tout )


Ils sont pas que sympas. Ils sont aussi tres malins et futés et intelligents et.. mais bref.

----------


## Tisouen

La je suis sur mon tel donc j'irai voir plus tard. Merci.

Pour séparer et préparer les repas. faudrait que je les mettent dehors et ils vont monter en pression. C'est ça mon plus gros soucis. Devoir séparer pour pas qu'il y ait d'accident.

La ils sont aux natyka. C'est pas les meilleures croquettes mais elles sont plus humides et conviennent à tout le monde. J'ai testé les dlg mais je suis pas convaincu. Ma x CLT avait tous le temps faim. Les totw sierra montain je les utilisait quand j'avais mon épileptique. Pour lui c'était parfait mais financièrement c'était plus tendu à un moment,après y a eu des pb de stocks et niveau minéraux c'est pas forcément mieux pour ma chienne qui a tendance aux infections urinaires et vaginites à répétition. Les applaws me tentaient bien mais alors je comprend pas pourquoi mettre juste l'amidon des pommes de terre ??? Du coup j'ai pas testé. Les maxima ont trop de minéraux. Les origen hors budget. Les acana pas top niveau minéraux. Bref je continue de zieuter et les croquettes et le barf.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

si j'avais 3 marques à conseiller : orijen, TOTW et maxima (aller soyons fou j'suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui , et celles qui s'en approchent qu'on trouvera sur NCLN )
Je connais des chiens qui les mangent (et des chiens proches, ceux de mon frère les ont eu avant le barf, ceux de l'amie éleveuse qui barfe le matin, crok le soir, celui d'une copine qui vient de passer au barf je lui avais choisit les TOTW que même ma véto était étonnée que je conseille une crok lol) et ce sont les seuls chiens chez qui j'ai vu un vrai beau poil, pas gras qui ne sent pas le chien.

Et franchement pour un barfeur trouver qu'un chien ne sent pas le chien, à part chez un chien au cru, ça n'existe quasiment pas.

Sinon le bio, tu peux en trouver sur les marchés, ici pour ne pas le citer( c'est douggy) je connais un mr qui a un SUPER bon plan avec un producteur sur le marché, que du frais il paye sa viande une misère et les morceaux sont géniaux.
J'ai récemment dégoté un bon plan aussi, je donne 2€ par semaine à un couple de producteur,je repars avec entre 3 et 6kg de viande fraiche (tuée dans les 3 jours avant) et pas de la viande de batterie, des cous de dinde avec de 30/40cm de long, des carcasses de dinde plus grosses que mes chats...
Et j'ai envie de dire que la viande dans les croquettes est loin d'être bio ;-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La je suis sur mon tel donc j'irai voir plus tard. Merci.
> 
> Pour séparer et préparer les repas. faudrait que je les mettent dehors et ils vont monter en pression. C'est ça mon plus gros soucis. Devoir séparer pour pas qu'il y ait d'accident.
> 
> La ils sont aux natyka. C'est pas les meilleures croquettes mais elles sont plus humides et conviennent à tout le monde. J'ai testé les dlg mais je suis pas convaincu. Ma x CLT avait tous le temps faim. Les totw sierra montain je les utilisait quand j'avais mon épileptique. Pour lui c'était parfait mais financièrement c'était plus tendu à un moment,après y a eu des pb de stocks et niveau minéraux c'est pas forcément mieux pour ma chienne qui a tendance aux infections urinaires et vaginites à répétition. Les applaws me tentaient bien mais alors je comprend pas pourquoi mettre juste l'amidon des pommes de terre ??? Du coup j'ai pas testé. Les maxima ont trop de minéraux. Les origen hors budget. Les acana pas top niveau minéraux. Bref je continue de zieuter et les croquettes et le barf.


Ces croks sont pas mal, mais après qu'est ce qui justifie ces prix voilà... à ce prix là on a de la bonne viande fraiche. Par exemple je m'en sors pour 50/52kg de chiens + 45kg de chats : entre 90 et 110€ par mois...
J'avais fait le calcul en croquettes orijen : 252€ /mois ....

----------


## cerbere

mon bull-terrier avait tout le temps faim aussi. C'est pour ca que je suis passée à la demi tradi et jamais plus de sa vie il n'a eu faim. Il a même perdu du poids alors qu'avant même en ayant moins de croquettes rien à faire.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Tu sais que Stane au croks paraissait obèse à 21kg (combien de fois on m'a demandé si elle attendait des petits...)pourtant elle nageait/courrait jusqu'à 4h/jour. Là elle en fait 25kg et c'est du muscle , encore maintenant c'est du muscle quoi

----------


## Tisouen

Pour certaines croquettes je suis en tarifs pro donc niveau financier ça va encore et on est loin des origen. 

Je veux garder quelques croquettes en références parce que des clients peuvent en avoir besoin. Le soucis avec origen et totw outre l'approvisionnement c'est aussi le prix mais c'est une bonne référence. Maxima pour les miens je me souviens avoir vu vraiment trop de minéraux. 

Je pourrais éventuellement commencer à donner du barf soit le matin soit le soir voir comment ils se débrouillent. 

Par contre quand mon épileptique refusait toute croquettes, il était au barf onéreux (rien pour stocker à part un mini frigo lol) et il refusait les abats et goûtait à peine aux légumes. Du coup c'était pas équilibré. La seule chose qu'il acceptait sans probleme c'était cuisse et dos de poulet.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Les légumes sont des compléments rien d'obligatoire,  chez moi ils en ont quand j'y pense,  parfois pendant 1ou2 ils ont 0 légumes. 
Les abats c'est entre 5 et 10% de  la ration,  ici si je ne coupe pas le foie Stane ne le mange pas. 
Et  franchement ils sont loin d'avoir la dose..  

L'équilibre de fait sur plusieurs semaines de toute façon.

----------


## Tisouen

Coupé ou mixé rien n'allait il n'en mangeait pas. Mais je pense pas avoir ce soucis avec mes loulous qui n'ont pas de pathologies particulières. Mis à part Blue et ses infections urinaires et mon vieux qui a un souffle au coeur.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Les infection urinaire ça se gère.  Surtout que les struvites ont pour origine les infections urinaires,  donc le soucis n'est pas alimentaire.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> tu devrais donner le noms des croquettes qui te semble à peu près correctes.
> 
> Par contre moi j'ai un cas de conscience. Ici quand on mange une escalope de poulet je prends que du bio mais financièrement je ne pourrais pas le faire pour les animaux. J'ai juste horreur du poulet aux hormones pour nous alors le donner aux chiens je ne sais pas. Et je m'interroge ca se trouve j'ai tout faux


p360 yenz a listé les marques de qualité pour les croq, les pâtées et les friandises

----------


## Noemie-

Pour Fahn ; je viens de voir sur showroom des boites bios pour chien "équilibre & instinct"

9 barquettes de pâtée bio élaborée à partir de volaille et de légumes.
*Certifiée agriculture biologique* garantissant un produit sans OGM, sans conservateur, ni additifs de synthèse.

Je n'ai pas la compo mais ça doit se trouver sur le net !

----------


## Taysa

J'allais le mettre je viens de les voir aussi ^^

----------


## Fahn

> Pour Fahn ; je viens de voir sur showroom des boites bios pour chien "équilibre & instinct"
> 
> 9 barquettes de pâtée bio élaborée à partir de volaille et de légumes.
> *Certifiée agriculture biologique* garantissant un produit sans OGM, sans conservateur, ni additifs de synthèse.
> 
> Je n'ai pas la compo mais ça doit se trouver sur le net !


Tu aurais un lien Noémie?

----------


## pomku

la compo  d'Equilibre et Instinct ne donne pas envie : 
_"Pâtée Bio: Viandes* et co-produits* animaux (dont poulet* 5%), légumes* 5%,  substances minérales, sucres. Vitamine E : 16 mg/kg. Teneur garantie  pendant 24  mois.                                                                 
(*) Ingrédients issus de lagriculture biologique."_
Tu peux la trouver chez W*nimo

comparé à "Lily's Kitchen Dîner Bio à lAgneau" par exemple, y'a pas photo !  				         				          	
_ 			"Lily's Kitchen Dîner Bio à lAgneau"
_
_ 			Viande biologique minimum 60 % : Agneau biologique (30 %), Buf  biologique (20 %), Poulet biologique (5 %), Porc biologique (5 %),  Carotte biologique (4 %), Pissenlit biologique, Ortie biologique,  Spiruline biologique, Carraghénane, Taurine, Minéraux, Vitamine E  (alpha-tocophérols) 20 mg/kg._

----------


## Fahn

Mouais, effectivement c'est pas top...

----------


## Noemie-

Merci pomku je n'avais pas eu le temps de chercher, effectivement à éviter !

----------


## lacalm

Coucou vous tous

J'ai une question croquettes !

Mon chiot de 8 mois a depuis quelques semaines une petite pelade sur la joue, avec quelques démangeaisons au réveil. Elle a eu des croquettes Euk*nuba jusqu'à ses 6 mois. Et là ça fait 2 mois qu'elle est sous du Roy*l C*nin...

J'ai fait un traitement puce à toute la maison, mais aucune évolution.

J'aimerais avant d'aller chez le véto (aucune évolution donc je paniquais pas, mais ça commence à m'inquiéter) la passer aux croquettes H*ll's. Est ce une meilleure marque selon vous ?

----------


## jenny02

Les 3 sont parfaitement équivalent : trop de céréales, pas assez de viande de qualité... Regarde page 360 pour le même prix tu peux avoir une bien meilleur qualité!

----------


## lacalm

Merci je lis le message...

----------


## lyric64

Bonsoir, j'aurais besoin de vos lumières Yenz,Fahn et les autres s'il vous plaît ! pourriez vous me diriger vers des croquettes 
autres que les TOTW ????
j'ai 2 cockers anglais, 1 qui a 4 ans non stérilisée, mais doit être allergique,car se démange beaucoup, elle pèse actuellement 11.5kg
et la 2de 3 ans non stérilisée, qui a tendance à l'embonpoint, plus petit gabarit et pèse également 11.5kg
il y a qques mois je les ai mises à cette marque parce que pas de céréales dans ces croquettes,et pensant limiter les grattages de la
1ière  :Smile:  donc j'ai prit au saumon et bingo ce fût nettement mieux! mais la plus petite s'est un peu engraissée lol et pourtant la dose journalière pour elle n'est que de 120g.
Il y a un mois je les ai mises au Canard (les Wetlands pour les connaisseuses  ::  ), mais la 1ière Elsy, se remet de plus belle à se gratter  ::  mais la pitchoune Fairly, lui conviendrait mieux !!! ::  
Alors please HELP QUE FAIRE??? merci

----------


## Fahn

Tu as tenté Acana ou Orijen?
Ils ont chacun une gamme au poisson  ::

----------


## Marina63

J'ai reçu les échantillons de Platinium, elle se jette pas dessus quand c'est dans la gamelle, mais quand je la fait bosser elle les manges bien, donc je vais commander un paquet histoire de voir si au fil du temps elle les manges quand c'est dans la gamelle.

----------


## jenny02

Mes chiens ont également 2 sortes de croquettes différentes que j'alterne j'achète un mois celle de Luna le mois pro celle de Togo, tu ne peux pas faire ça pour tes chiennes pour celle qui se démange variété au saumon et ta petite à la variété qui lui convient mieux...

----------


## lyric64

Fahn, non pas encore testé ni Acana,ni Orijen, tu dis ça par rapport à quoi? parce que j'ai cru lire qu'Orijen était la même maison que
TOTW, non? 
Jenny02, effectivement je pourrais faire ça  ::  
Faut que je regarde tout,qualité,prix bien entendu  ::

----------


## jenny02

Pour moi franchement ça revient exactement au même 1 sac faisant un peu plus de un mois ça roule...
Au mois de décembre Togo va passer aux Origen senior je trouve la compo mieux que les acana senior après pour l'instant Luna reste au Acana light and fit donc je continue ma rotation...

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Fahn, non pas encore testé ni Acana,ni Orijen, tu dis ça par rapport à quoi? parce que j'ai cru lire qu'Orijen était la même maison que
> TOTW, non?


Non Orijen et Acana font partie du même groupe.

----------


## Fahn

Même groupe, mais pas mêmes compos  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Fahn, non pas encore testé ni Acana,ni Orijen, tu dis ça par rapport à quoi? parce que j'ai cru lire qu'Orijen était la même maison que
> TOTW, non? 
> Jenny02, effectivement je pourrais faire ça  
> Faut que je regarde tout,qualité,prix bien entendu


sur dewandas tu trouveras quelques marques de qualité (orijen, maxima cotecnica grainfree, totw) à très bas prix par contre pour la livraison faut pas être pressé(e)
regarde sur la compagnie des croquettes sinon

----------


## lyric64

ok merci les filles! Yéti je connaissais pas ce site  ::  mais Zoofast le tout dernier,qui est très bien aussi,et pareil au niveau livraison
faut pas être pressé! mais pas grave quand on calcule bien  :: 
Bien,bien ! maintenant je vais faire ma ch...te  :: ,qui pourrait me donner la compo des croquettes Acana poissons ou Orijen poissons s'il vous plaît? merci

----------


## Pitchoun'

Voici la compo des orijen 6fish
: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/49091

et celles des acana pacifica : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...ereales/131456

----------


## rhythms

http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/cr...us/380122#more

voici des croquettes pressées à froid et qui ne dénaturent dc pas les composants (dc pas cancérigènes), avec une dlc à 8 mois, plus rassurante, que pensez-vous de la compo ? (moi, je tiens, avant tout à ne pas nuire à mon chien via sa nourriture) ? merci

----------


## Fahn

Pour le prix, tu peux trouver mieux. Je trouve qu'il y a quand même pas mal de céréales.
J'en avais eu plusieurs échantillons que j'ai donnés aux chiens, ils n'en ont pas voulu (mis à part Jedi, qui bouffe de tout, même des trucs pas commestibles, donc c'est pas une référence  :: ).

----------


## lyric64

> Voici la compo des orijen 6fish
> : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/49091
> 
> et celles des acana pacifica : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...ereales/131456


 :: Merci beaucoup Pitchoun' !

----------


## rhythms

fahn,
trouver "the best" : la quadrature du cercle
faut lister les priorités et renoncer à pas mal de choses
mon raisonnement : à quoi bon la meilleure viande et les meilleurs légumes ou herbes du monde si c' est chauffé à haute température ? après l'extrusion il ne reste plus rien de "vivant", pire, les molécules sont dénaturées, et ils rajoutent des vitamines et des minéraux
alors là, on se heurte à la deuxième grde question : sous quelle forme ? inorganiques ? (inassimilables dc et qui bousillent les reins), de synthèse ? pas de pb pour la vit C mais la vit E c'est seulement ss sa forme naturelle qu'elle est assimilée sinon, c'est de nouveau un pdt toxique ds l'organisme
ça me parait dc deux points essentiels et prioritaires car ils peuvent réduire à néant tous les bienfaits d'une bonne composition
on peut mm se poser la question du moindre mal : une bonne compo mais détruite par le mode de cuisson ou un procédé respectueux des ingrédients (dc pas de molécules dénaturées) sur une compo moyennement satisfaisante ? en n'oubliant pas la nature des ajouts vitaminiques et minéraux qui doivent impérativement être assimilables 
pour corser le tout, qd on a un géant il est préférable que ça ne coûte pas cinq euros le kilo
plus précisément un geant difficile, à ce jour je n'ai trouvé aucune marque qui lui plaise (je rajoute du gruyère râpé, de l'huile d'olive, colza ... ) sinon il ne les mange pas !

----------


## jenny02

> fahn,
> trouver "the best" : la quadrature du cercle
> faut lister les priorités et renoncer à pas mal de choses
> mon raisonnement : à quoi bon la meilleure viande et les meilleurs légumes ou herbes du monde si c' est chauffé à haute température ? après l'extrusion il ne reste plus rien de "vivant", pire, les molécules sont dénaturées, et ils rajoutent des vitamines et des minéraux
> alors là, on se heurte à la deuxième grde question : sous quelle forme ? inorganiques ? (inassimilables dc et qui bousillent les reins), de synthèse ? pas de pb pour la vit C mais la vit E c'est seulement ss sa forme naturelle qu'elle est assimilée sinon, c'est de nouveau un pdt toxique ds l'organisme
> ça me parait dc deux points essentiels et prioritaires car ils peuvent réduire à néant tous les bienfaits d'une bonne composition
> on peut mm se poser la question du moindre mal : une bonne compo mais détruite par le mode de cuisson ou un procédé respectueux des ingrédients (dc pas de molécules dénaturées) sur une compo moyennement satisfaisante ? en n'oubliant pas la nature des ajouts vitaminiques et minéraux qui doivent impérativement être assimilables 
> pour corser le tout, qd on a un géant il est préférable que ça ne coûte pas cinq euros le kilo
> plus précisément un geant difficile, à ce jour je n'ai trouvé aucune marque qui lui plaise (je rajoute du gruyère râpé, de l'huile d'olive, colza ... ) sinon il ne les mange pas !


Oui mais croquette basse cuisson y en a pas des masses... Y a quoi comme marque qui propose ça?

----------


## jenny02

En recherchant vite fait j'ai trouvé platinium et Lupo natural niveau qualité ça donne quoi? platinum si je me rappelle bien il y a quelques soucis  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...25#composition

Le descripti a l'air pas mal mais concrètement qui connait ? des avis?

----------


## Taysa

Ca ne respecte meme pas les minima proteines / mg ... 
On doit etre sur du 25/12 AU MINIMUM pour un aliment adulte de base ... La c'est poubelle encore pire a ce prix la oO

----------


## Tisouen

Platinum y a une gamme avec du maïs mais il me semble qu'il y en a une sans. 
Et c'est assez cher.

----------


## rhythms

le lupo natural est effectivement très bien mais malheureusement pour un chien géant, ça fait peu de protéines
en pressé à froid j'ai vu celles-ci :
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...k_angus/379499
avec plus de graisse et de protéines, ce serait mieux non ?
savez vous si les canidae ALS sont préparées à basse température ?

----------


## Taysa

Beaucoup de cereales pour celle ci, idem pour le prix y'a bien mieux

----------


## jenny02

Bon je reste sur mon idée de base Acana light and fit pour Louloutte et Origen senior pour Togo et j'arrête de me creuser la tête pour rien...

----------


## cerbere

perso j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi ces croquettes ne seraient pas bonnes? voir médiocre





> Poulet  (22%), Foie de poulet (20%), Pomme de terre, Mais, Graisse de volaille  (conservé avec un additif CEE = vitamine E: 50 mg/kg), Huile de saumon,  Saveurs naturelles, Pulpe de betterave naturelle séchée, Pommes séchées,  Levure de bière, Tomates, Extrait de Yucca schidigera, Minéraux,  Dl-méthionine, Llysine, Mannan-oligosaccharides,  Fructo-oligosaccharides, Probiotiques, Cuivre organique, Chlorure de  choline, Zinc organique, Manganèse organique, Sélénium organique,  Biotine, Niacine, Pantothénate de calcium, Vitamine  A, Supplément vitaminé B12, Supplément de riboflavine (source de  vitamine B2), Mononitrate de Thiamine (source de vitamine B1),  Chlorhydrate de Pyridoxine (source de vitamine B6), Acide  folique, Vitamine D3, Vitamine E (alfa-tocophérol).

----------


## Fahn

Rien que la présence de maïs me fait fuir...

----------


## Taysa

C'est la compo du profine adulte : mais, pulpe de betterave, ca/p = 1.4 sur une gamme adulte.
profine reste un aliment milieu de gamme, a ce prix la j'ai envie de dire ca correspond (40€ les 15kg)

----------


## cerbere

> Rien que la présence de maïs me fait fuir...


et pourquoi? là est la question  :Smile: 

orijen le nain ne les aime pas. Avant enfin son éleveuse c'était proplan...

----------


## Fahn

Possible présence de mycotoxines, entre autres choses.

----------


## cerbere

tu n'en manges pas toi de maîs? car les risques sont les mêmes pour l’humain non?

----------


## cerbere

bon va falloir que je retente acana je crois....

----------


## lyric64

Lorsque vous parlez du taux de minéraux, c'est quoi exactement? désolée mais je ne trouve pas  ::  dans les compositions des Acana et Orijen que vous 
m'avez donné les filles! merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

> et pourquoi? là est la question 
> 
> orijen le nain ne les aime pas. Avant enfin son éleveuse c'était proplan...


http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales

les mycotoxines sont des champignons qui se développent sur les céréales de mauvaise qualité et stockées dans de mauvaises conditions.
un chien de ni digère pas le maïs, ça ne fait que transiter par le tube digestif (en le fatiguant au passage). fais l'essai: les grains de maïs se retrouvent tel quels dans les selles. si tu donnes la même quantité en bouts de viande, tout est digéré. au barf il faut mixer les légumes pour casser la cellulose pour que se soit digeste pour le chien, sinon idem tu retrouves les morceaux intacts en bout de chaine

----------


## cerbere

c'est comme les lentilles alors. Bon je verrais s'ils mangent des acana mais la dernière fois le nain n'en voulait pas.

----------


## lyric64

Bien,à vous lire ça y est j'ai compris ce qu'étaient les taux de minéraux, maintenant je me pose une question au sujet des glucides...
je ne trouve rien sur la composition des TOTW pacific Stream,hormis ceci,mais est ce bon??? si c'est le cas, le taux de glucides me
fait très peur  ::  et vais vraiment penser à mettre les filles sous ACANA. Qu'en pensez vous? merci

Composants analytiques: (croquettes TOTW pacific stream)

acide pantothénique
19.0 mg/kg

acides gras oméga 6
2.2 %

calcium
1.9 %

chloride
0.45 %

cuivre
15.0 mg/kg

fer
160.0 mg/kg

*glucides
*
*36.3 %*

iode
2.5 mg/kg

lysine
1.25 %

manganèse
25.0 mg/kg

niacine
50.0 mg/kg

protéine brute
25.0 %

vitamine A
16500.0 IU

vitamine B12 (cobalamine)
0.11 mg/kg

vitamine B6 (pyridoxine)
10.0 mg/kg

vitamine D 3
800.0 IU

zinc
160.0 mg/kg

acides gras oméga 3
0.4 %

biotine
0.25 mg/kg

cendre brute
8.5 %

choline
2400.0 mg/kg

cystine
0.93 %

fibre brute
2.3 %

graisse brute
15.0 %

humidité
8.5 %

kalium
0.8 %

magnésium
0.12 %

natrium
0.25 IU

phosphore
1.1 %

sélénium
0.4 mg/kg

vitamine B1(thiamine)
31.0 mg/kg

vitamine B2 (riboflavine)
6.0 mg/kg

vitamine E (tocophéryle)
300.0 IU

énergie métabolisable
3600.0 kcal/kg

acide folique
1.5 mg/kg

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui c'est ça. plus le taux de protéines est élevé, plus le taux de glucides est faible. or totw a voulu faire 2 gammes avec un faible taux de ptoéines (saumon et agneau de mémoire) pour rassurer ceux qui ont peur que ça flingue les reins, donc automatiquement le taux de glucides grimpe
ceci dit pour des croquettes 30% de glucides c'est considéré comme un bon score  ::

----------


## Fahn

> tu n'en manges pas toi de maîs? car les risques sont les mêmes pour lhumain non?


Si, je mange du maïs issu de l'agriculture biologique, mais rarement, parce que j'aime pas trop ça.
En même temps, j'en mange en toute connaissance de cause. Mais je ne prendrai pas le risque d'en faire avaler à mes chiens.

----------


## cerbere

remarque c'était ridicule comme question. Tu prends les risques pour toi pas pour les autres.

----------


## Fahn

Un peu oui, mais c'pas grave  ::

----------


## cerbere

je réfléchis doucement en ce moment ca doit être le froid  ::

----------


## Fahn

Mouais. C'est sans doute l'excuse la plus bidon que j'ai jamais entendue, mais va pour le froid alors  ::

----------


## cerbere

::

----------


## lyric64

Dis moi Fahn, j'ai cru lire qque par que tu donnais à tes loulous, du Nutrivet Instinct? si oui, ne serait-ce pas mal les Atlantic Ten Fish aussi 
pour mes filles? par contre je ne trouve pas la compo complète avec le taux de glucides,donc si qqu'un a .... ::  merci

----------


## Fahn

J'ai donné Nutrivet, mais j'ai eu de mauvaises surprises (croquettes moisies au bout de seulement quelques jours...), il y a eu d'autres soucis chez certains membres il me semble, je ne me souviens plus  ::

----------


## cerbere

ben tu leur donnes quoi?

----------


## Fahn

Des croquettes bio  ::

----------


## cerbere

j'suis vachement avancée  ::

----------


## Fahn

Ce sont celles-ci : http://www.joelle-lahaye.be/
Livraison à domicile gratuite, 3.6€/kg.
Super digestion, super appétence, ingrédients d'origine naturelle.

----------


## cerbere

tu crois qu'elle viendrait livrer en Vendée?

----------


## Fahn

Je pense pas non  :: 
Maintenant, essaie de la contacter pour voir si c'est possible de t'en faire livrer? Je ne sais pas du tout si elle le ferait, mais elle est très sympathique.

----------


## lyric64

> J'ai donné Nutrivet, mais j'ai eu de mauvaises surprises (croquettes moisies au bout de seulement quelques jours...), il y a eu d'autres soucis chez certains membres il me semble, je ne me souviens plus


Oh bin mince alors!  ::  !!! donc, si j'en conviens, la super croquette n'existe pas! moi j'y perd mon latin lol !
Acana et Orijen sont assez cher,Nutrivet Instinct pas top et TOTW moyen !

----------


## cerbere

acana ca va encore je trouve

----------


## lyric64

Au niveau compo tu parles Cerbere?

----------


## cerbere

non niveau prix  ::

----------


## lyric64

bin même chez Dewandas,ça me fait par 2, 135 €  :: ça me fait un sacré budget!

----------


## Taysa

Lyric64 tu cherches quel gamme chez acana ? Parceque perso je paye pas du tout ce prix la !

----------


## Kybou!

Ce que je n'aime pas avec tes croquettes Fahn, c'est que la compo reste trop vague à mon goût (aucun %) et en prime, je trouve le tableau d'analyses ... "étrange" !

Pour Nutrivet, j'ai aussi eu des soucis à l'époque (croquettes de formes/couleurs différentes dans un même paquet, odeur inhabituelle ...) ! Pour ma part, je donne Applaws pour l'instant  ::  !

----------


## Fahn

> Ce que je n'aime pas avec tes croquettes Fahn, c'est que la compo reste trop vague à mon goût (aucun %) et en prime, je trouve le tableau d'analyses ... "étrange" !
> 
> Pour Nutrivet, j'ai aussi eu des soucis à l'époque (croquettes de formes/couleurs différentes dans un même paquet, odeur inhabituelle ...) ! Pour ma part, je donne Applaws pour l'instant  !


J'ai eu la compo, elle n'est pas détaillée sur le site, mais ils l'ont en leur possession, j'ai pu la voir  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Ce que je n'aime pas avec tes croquettes Fahn, c'est que la compo reste trop vague à mon goût (aucun %) et en prime, je trouve le tableau d'analyses ... "étrange" !
> 
> *Pour Nutrivet, j'ai aussi eu des soucis* à l'époque (croquettes de formes/couleurs différentes dans un même paquet, odeur inhabituelle ...) ! Pour ma part, je donne Applaws pour l'instant  !


+1

Empoisonnement de mes narines et de toute la maison avec les pets de Djobi  ::

----------


## lyric64

> Lyric64 tu cherches quel gamme chez acana ? Parceque perso je paye pas du tout ce prix la !


Bonjour Taysa, c'est les Pacifica  :Smile:

----------


## cerbere

y'a de la taurine dans les Applaws (je le note car je suis surprise )

----------


## Taysa

Au pire change de gammes chez acana, sinon sur zoofast

----------


## lyric64

> Au pire change de gammes chez acana, sinon sur zoofast


Alors chez Zoofast,apparemment ils ont un gros souci d'approvisionnement,
et en fait Fahn m'a conseillé Acana pacifica,par rapport aux problèmes d'allergies que Elsy a,elle se gratte pas mal  :Frown:  
je n'ose pas la mettre sous autre chose que du poissons en fait!

----------


## Fahn

Le poisson est souvent moins allergène, tu n'as aucune idée de ce à quoi elle pourrait être allergique?

----------


## lyric64

:: non aucunes idées, le poulet,elle se gratte, l'agneau un peu moins, et le poisson peu ou pas!

----------


## Fahn

Ca vaudrait peut-être le coup d'approfondir, afin d'être sûr.
Ca sera plus simple pour te rediriger vers des croquettes adaptées.
Ou alors, une ration ménagère avec les ingrédients que tu es sûr qu'elle supporte?

----------


## lyric64

> Ca vaudrait peut-être le coup d'approfondir, afin d'être sûr.
> Ca sera plus simple pour te rediriger vers des croquettes adaptées.
> Ou alors, une ration ménagère avec les ingrédients que tu es sûr qu'elle supporte?


J'approfondis comment s'il te plaît?
je viens de vois les *Acana Agneau pomme*,mais ce qui me gêne c'est qu'il y a de l'avoine  :Frown:  
qui pourrait me donner le *taux de glucides* je ne les trouvent pas, svp? merci

----------


## Fahn

Tu en as parlé au véto pour faire des examens?
Sinon, il me semble que quelqu'un ici avait un bon truc pour identifier les allergies, mais je ne sais plus qui c'est, ni ce que c'est  ::

----------


## lyric64

> Tu en as parlé au véto pour faire des examens?
> Sinon, il me semble que quelqu'un ici avait un bon truc pour identifier les allergies, mais je ne sais plus qui c'est, ni ce que c'est


Non, je n'en ai pas parlé au véto...
j'ai cru lire qque par dans les qques pages lol oui, faudrait que je retrouve,c'était prendre une viande+un légume jamais consommés jusque là pdt qques temps...etc etc

----------


## Fahn

Ah oui, voilà, c'était ça, en gros.

----------


## lyric64

::  voilà ! 
bon en attendant qui pourrait donc me dire si les Acana Agneau/pomme sont biens, et me donner le taux de glucides,
s'il vous plaît? merci

----------


## cerbere

régimes d'éviction si tu veux chercher des infos  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour calculer le taux de glucides:
100- protéines -matières grasses-fibres-cendres-humidité

tu le trouveras rarement spécifié, y'a pas de quoi être fier

----------


## lyric64

> régimes d'éviction si tu veux chercher des infos


  ::  merci Cerbere !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pour calculer le taux de glucides:
> 100- protéines -matières grasses-fibres-cendres-humidité
> 
> tu le trouveras rarement spécifié, y'a pas de quoi être fier


mouais,c'est pas bien de dire, sur leur paquet, "peu de glucides" faudrait peut être penser ou oser le noter!
je ne comprends pas,Yéti comment tu le calcules lol !je suis un peu blonde tu sais  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Maintenant, pour Acana, la gamme sans céréales est très bien (Pacifica, Wild Prairie, Grassland) mais pour les autres, c'est vraiment bof bof ...

----------


## cerbere

> ! Pour ma part, je donne Applaws pour l'instant  !


je trouve que pour chats  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Lol, c'est pq t'es pas douée stout !  :: 

J'achète celles-ci:

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354867

Et celles-ci:

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354868

Quand mes chiennes étaient encore en vie, j'achetais la gamme senior en plus ...  ::  

Puis là, elles sont en super promo !!! Le plus intéressant reste zooplus.co.uk (mais le délai de livraison est très long: +/- 12 jours donc faut prévoir) ... Sinon, zooplus.fr arrive en 2ème position niveau prix et là, en 3-4 jours c'est plié !

----------


## cerbere

t'es bien mignonne mais déjà que je cherche mal en francais alors si en plus faut que je paie en jenesaispasquoi...

----------


## Taysa

Comment tu fais pour commander (surtout payer) sur le site anglais ?

----------


## Tisouen

Pour les allergies le plus simple (mais cher) reste de faire un test chez le véto (qui envoie à un labo). 

On peut être surpris des allergie de nos chiens... Je l'avais déjà noté une fois mais mon ancienne collègue a fait ce test pour sa chienne qui se grattait aussi. Le résultat était plus que surprenant... Allergie au boeuf, au poulet, au poisson, aux oeufs, aux graminés, au blé, aux chats, aux squames humains et j'en oublie surement... 
Bref ça vaut parfois le coup et ça évite de perdre du temps à tester toutes sorte de choses.

Les applaws j'ai bien envie de tenter mais vraiment l'amidon de pomme de terre je comprend pas. C'est normalement complètement indigeste justement non ? Sans compter la pulpe de betterave qu'on critique sur d'autres marques. 
(D'ailleurs y en a aussi dans les maxima) 

non vraiment trouver la croquette parfaite ça semble impossible.

----------


## rhythms

bonjour,
je viens de lire sur un site food advisor que pour un junior grde race il ne faut pas plus de 1,3 de calcium, exit dc TOTW, acana, maxima cotecnica, canine caviar holistic ... une hécatombe
ils citaient : fromm family four star beef et FF grain free, salmon et surf turf et canine caviar grain free ALS dinner open sky et wilderness comme étant OK (d'autres aussi mais inconnus en europe)
chez NCLN ils ne font que les canine caviar holistic ( 1,6 de ca dc à éliminer) et pas les grain free qt à fromm family google ne m'a proposé que des sites marchands situés aux EU ou au canada
sachant que je me méfie du riz à cause des taux élevés d'arsenic, qu'il a besoin  de environ 30 % de protéines, les biosch bio puppy étant un peu "justes" de ce côté, il me reste : les profine puppy large breed, les angus de MM et ? et des acana adult  ? ou ?
je me demande si les profine subissent des contrôles qualité (pour moi, c'est le pb avec nutrivet : aucun contrôle)
dc je suis revenue à la case départ, que donner à un beauceron géant de 13 mois sachant que le beauceron termine sa croissance à 3 ans ? merci

----------


## Taysa

Perso je donne acana puppy junior, existe en 18kg c'est pratique, la compo est excellente ! Un peu de riz mais c'est du riz brun : 

Compo: Ingrédients : viande de poulet (40%), avoine à la vapeur, poulet désossé frais, pois, gras de poulet, riz brun, saumon frais sans arêtes, bouillon de poulet, oeufs entiers frais, luzerne, huiles de saumon, citrouilles, cartilage de poulet, pommes, carottes, feuilles de navet, canneberges, légumes biologiques de la mer (laminaire, dulce, fucus vésiculeux), racine de bardane, racine de guimauve, baies de genièvres, curcuma, fenouil, racine d'angélique, argousier, racine de chicorée, ortie, feuille de framboise rouge, chardon de lait, feuille de menthe poivrée, fleurs de marigold, fleurs de camomille.

Analyse : Protéines 33%, Matières grasses 19%, Humidité 10%, Fibres 3%, Calcium 1.3%, Phosphore 1.1%, Oméga-6 : 2.7%, Oméga-3 : 0.4%, Vitamine E 400 IU/kg, Glucosamine 800 mg/kg, Chondroïtine 500 mg/kg, Amidon 26%.

De plus y'a du chondo et du gluco !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et 1.18 de CA/P donc c'est plus que convenable !

----------


## lyric64

> Pour les allergies le plus simple (mais cher) reste de faire un test chez le véto (qui envoie à un labo). 
> 
> On peut être surpris des allergie de nos chiens... Je l'avais déjà noté une fois mais mon ancienne collègue a fait ce test pour sa chienne qui se grattait aussi. Le résultat était plus que surprenant... Allergie au boeuf, au poulet, au poisson, aux oeufs, aux graminés, au blé, aux chats, aux squames humains et j'en oublie surement... 
> Bref ça vaut parfois le coup et ça évite de perdre du temps à tester toutes sorte de choses.


C'est vrai,je verrais ça avec mon véto en janvier  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Ouais mais les acana je les ai pas en tarif pro  ::  (remarque les applaws non plus) 

Mais les canneberge c'est pas ce qu'il faut éviter pour les infections urinaires ? 
Le rapport Ca/P est bien oui par contre. 

En fait moi je veux des Natyka avec une meilleure compo lol (bien que je les trouve bien ces croquettes perso même si évidement y a du riz). Mais j'aime vraiment bien la croquette semi humide.

----------


## Taysa

Je prefere largement avoir du riz dans la compo que du maïs.

----------


## Tisouen

Ah oui ça c'est certain mais je prend pas de croquettes ou il y a du maïs donc la question ne se pose pas.

----------


## Taysa

C'etait en reponse a un post plus haut qui dis je ne veux pas de riz mais j'hesite avec profine (compo bas de gamme ...)

----------


## rhythms

taysa :
les acana puppy et junior ont un taux de :* 1,7* de calcium et les acana junior large breed :* 1,6* (je viens de vérifier)
*et non pas 1,3* comme sur ton copié/collé !
après avoir lu le topic sur le calcium et les juniors géants j' ai dc renoncé à en racheter

----------


## Taysa

Exacte la compo donnée n'est pas du tout la meme que sur le sac, c'est quoi ce delire oO pourtant j'ai fais un copier coller d'un site qui vend acana

----------


## rhythms

tisouen, le jus de canneberge protège ou guérit les infections urinaires

----------


## Taysa

La compo n'est pas la meme et les taux non plus ... Ca craint !

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> tisouen, le jus de canneberge protège ou guérit les infections urinaires


Tout dépend de la nature des calculs urinaires du chien. Bon celà dit avec des struvites, j'ai lu une étude américaine qui dit qu'on peut quand même donner de la cannerberge, j'en donne du coup à la mienne (et là j'ai arrêté depuis 3 semaines : re IU)

----------


## Taysa

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr..._junior/314980

----------


## Tisouen

Tu fais comment pour en venir à bout des ces IU. C'est mega chiant elle est tout le temps sous antibio la. 

La elle a eu un mois de traitement. Elle a quasi plus d'écoulement (elle fait vaginite et IU en même temps) mais elle se lèche encore de temps en temps et mes mâles la sentent. 
C'est mega relou. Alors autant avant je comprenais on était plus "en ville" (petit bourg) et le moindre bruit la stressait pour uriner (position de faiblesse) donc elle avait tendance à se retenir. Mais la on a un jardin donc elle peut faire sans crainte et même si dehors elle est effrayée elle ne se retient pas à la maison. 
Faut que je retourne faire une analyse mais ma voiture vient de me lacher donc va falloir attendre que j'en retrouve une avant d'y aller. 

Du coup je donne du jus de canneberge alors ? 

J'ai été voir dans un de mes bouquins de phyto et outre la busserole ou la piloselle (en teinture mère), je peux aussi mettre dans la gamelle quelques feuilles de mélisse. Et comme j'en ai plein le jardin je pense que je vais tenter et que j'achèterai de la teinture mère de piloselle (pour les cystite chronique) pour tester.

----------


## Iggin's

> taysa :
> les acana puppy et junior ont un taux de :* 1,7* de calcium et les acana junior large breed :* 1,6* (je viens de vérifier)
> *et non pas 1,3* comme sur ton copié/collé !
> après avoir lu le topic sur le calcium et les juniors géants j' ai dc renoncé à en racheter


Salut, moi sur les conseils de Yenz et de Kibou , j'ai pris pour mon Bullmastiff des Applaws puppy large breed, le rapport Ca/P est de 1,02

si cela peut t'eclairer

----------


## lealouboy

> Tu fais comment pour en venir à bout des ces IU. C'est mega chiant elle est tout le temps sous antibio la. 
> 
> La elle a eu un mois de traitement. Elle a quasi plus d'écoulement (elle fait vaginite et IU en même temps) mais elle se lèche encore de temps en temps et mes mâles la sentent. 
> C'est mega relou. Alors autant avant je comprenais on était plus "en ville" (petit bourg) et le moindre bruit la stressait pour uriner (position de faiblesse) donc elle avait tendance à se retenir. Mais la on a un jardin donc elle peut faire sans crainte et même si dehors elle est effrayée elle ne se retient pas à la maison. 
> Faut que je retourne faire une analyse mais ma voiture vient de me lacher donc va falloir attendre que j'en retrouve une avant d'y aller. 
> 
> *Du coup je donne du jus de canneberge alors ?* 
> 
> J'ai été voir dans un de mes bouquins de phyto et outre la busserole ou la piloselle (en teinture mère), je peux aussi mettre dans la gamelle quelques feuilles de mélisse. Et comme j'en ai plein le jardin je pense que je vais tenter et que j'achèterai de la teinture mère de piloselle (pour les cystite chronique) pour tester.


Je donne des gélules de cranberry (= canneberge), c'est plus simple qu'en jus je trouve  ::  
Quand j'ai un doute sur un début d'IU, j'en donne une gélule matin et soir (en fait je l'ouvre et je mets la poudre sur les croquettes  ::  ).

Par contre, au bout de 2/3 jours ça donne un peu la diarrhée à Daïs  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Je vais tenter ça merci. Ca ne pourra pas faire de mal.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Tu fais comment pour en venir à bout des ces IU. C'est mega chiant elle est tout le temps sous antibio la. 
> 
> La elle a eu un mois de traitement. Elle a quasi plus d'écoulement (elle fait vaginite et IU en même temps) mais elle se lèche encore de temps en temps et mes mâles la sentent. 
> C'est mega relou. Alors autant avant je comprenais on était plus "en ville" (petit bourg) et le moindre bruit la stressait pour uriner (position de faiblesse) donc elle avait tendance à se retenir. Mais la on a un jardin donc elle peut faire sans crainte et même si dehors elle est effrayée elle ne se retient pas à la maison. 
> Faut que je retourne faire une analyse mais ma voiture vient de me lacher donc va falloir attendre que j'en retrouve une avant d'y aller. 
> 
> Du coup je donne du jus de canneberge alors ? 
> 
> J'ai été voir dans un de mes bouquins de phyto et outre la busserole ou la piloselle (en teinture mère), je peux aussi mettre dans la gamelle quelques feuilles de mélisse. Et comme j'en ai plein le jardin je pense que je vais tenter et que j'achèterai de la teinture mère de piloselle (pour les cystite chronique) pour tester.


http://www.dieti-natura.com/cranberry-bio-1230.html
1 comprimé matin et soir.

Là j'ai du arrêter un peu (3 semaines) et une IU est revenue. 
Bon elle n'a plus de trace de calculs depuis 3 bons mois, c'est déjà ça.

De ce que j'ai pu trouver de mes recherches, le Poteus (sa bactérie) est en dormance et se reveille en cas de faiblesse (là grosse crise d'arthrose il y a 15 jours...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et son ostéo lui a prescrit du "biodiet", c'est une solution pour réhydrater les chiens/chiot/chevaux...en convalescence.

Ca fait effet d'une purge, ça nettoie vessie/reins etc.
Je lui fais boire entre 2 et 4 litres sur 2,5 jours, et ça lui fait vachement du bien, elle aime le gout et boit pas mal, ça aide

----------


## lyric64

> pour calculer le taux de glucides:
> 100- protéines -matières grasses-fibres-cendres-humidité
> 
> tu le trouveras rarement spécifié, y'a pas de quoi être fier


Comme je n'ai pas compris comment *calculer le taux de glucides*,qui pourrait me calculer celui-ci svp merci : ::  avec explications lol 

*Protéines 29 %, Matières grasses 18 %, Fibres 2,5 %, Cendres 7,4 %, Humidité 8 %, Calcium 1,3 %, Phosphore 1,0  %.*

----------


## Fahn

C'est simple :
100 - 29 - 18 - 2.5 - 7.4 - 8 = 35.1

----------


## lyric64

> C'est simple :
> 100 - 29 - 18 - 2.5 - 7.4 - 8 = 35.1


 ::  Merci beaucoup Fahn ! A y est j'ai compris !  bin, la personne qui m'a répondu sur Farrado m'a dit : 29 %  :: 
bizarre hein?
bon,ça me fait encore trop de glucides....ça m'énerve!

----------


## lily130/8

désolée si ça a déjà été dit mais quel est le taux de glucides à ne pas dépasser? je sais que l'idéal c'est le moins possible, mais le taux limite c'est quoi?
j'ai pris des granatapet (comme pour mes chats) mais en regardant mieux je me rend compte que le taux de glucides est quand même bien haut :/

----------


## rhythms

> Salut, moi sur les conseils de Yenz et de Kibou , j'ai pris pour mon Bullmastiff des Applaws puppy large breed, le rapport Ca/P est de 1,02
> 
> si cela peut t'eclairer


oui, merci mais elles sont chères et la vit E qu'ils utilisent n'est même pas naturelle

----------


## Taysa

Les purizon puppy ? 1.14 de ca/p

----------


## ptikuik

je me permets de poster là..
j'ai posté sur un autre forum mais pas eu de réponse..

je veux changer l'alimentation de Sebora (5,5 kgs, âge d'environ 7 ans,, dépense physique moyenne - 2h30 dehors par jour mais ça gambade plus que ça court ^^)
depuis son arrivée (il y a 2 mois), je lui donnais du Specific de chez le véto (en senior.. sur conseils de l'ASV).. mais après recherches, vu le taux de céréales, c'est pas tip top semble t il..
Bref, en bonne novice, j'ai lu pleins de trucs, me suis complétement perdue dans la multitude de marques..
pour finalement me dire que j'allais prendre des Orijen, ça me semble correct..
par contre, je sais toujours pas si je dois prendre adulte ou senior? je trouve pas les infos d'âge sur les sites vendeurs.. (7 ans, ça me parait pas vieux quand même.. ou alors c'est lié aux soucis de santé qu'elle a eu?.. comment on calcule?)
si quelqu'un peut m'aider..  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Perso je pense que vers 7-8 ans c'est bien pour commencer la gamme sénior.

----------


## ptikuik

je pensais que pour les petits chiens, 7 ans était un âge adulte.. mais vu les dires de l'ASV, ça m'a perdu ^^
je pense que je vais opter pour la gamme senior alors.. puisque tes dires vont dans le sens du cabinet véto.. ils s'y connaissent mieux que moi  :Smile: 
on va tester les orijen en espérant que madame aime

----------


## lealouboy

Avec Orijen, il vaut mieux faire une transition très progressive  ::  Sinon, tu risques d'avoir des problèmes de diarrhée  ::

----------


## Fahn

Je resterai sur de l'adulte.
Ici, mes chiens n'ont jamais eu de croquettes "Senior", même pour les plus vieux (10 à 12 ans).

----------


## Taysa

C'est l'înverse avec orijen surtout pas de transition, diete de 24-48h suivant le chien et on met le nouvel aliment en place.

----------


## Fahn

Euh... Une transition, c'est mieux quand même.
Déjà, faire jeûner des chiens, sauf cas spécifiques (maladie, opération), je ne le ferai pas, mais en plus, ça n'empêche pas la mauvaise digestion des nouvelles croquettes.

----------


## Taysa

Orijen est tres riche, faire une transition ca va brasser le chien le temps de la transition. 
Donc pas de transitions avec orijen  :Smile:  

apres libre a chacun de faire ce qu'il veut mais on a toujours conseiller ca au debut quand je le revendais et les gens en etait tres content.

----------


## Fahn

Bah ici, clairement, pas de transition = diarrhée à foison.
Et une journée de jeûne sur quatre chiens = tensions et chiens insupportables.

----------


## Tisouen

7 ans pour un petit chien c'est pas un sénior. Donc je resterai sur de l'adulte aussi. Après tu as dit qu'elle avait eu des soucis de santé ? C'est peut être pour ça qu'on t'as conseillé le sénior. Elle a eu quoi ? 
Mais comme dit Fahn les croquettes sénior ne sont pas forcément nécessaire même quand elle sera plus vieille. 
Tant qu'il n'y a pas de soucis particuliers et que l'alimentation adulte est bien supportée, on reste sur de l'adulte (certains vétos le disent parfois mais c'est comme tout, chacun à son avis sur la question)

----------


## mademoisellecha

Hello, on cherche des croquettes pour ma chienne x lab de 30 kg / 10 ans, qui  est un peu difficile et qui doit absolument demeurer à ce poids. Elle était aux RC senior consult mature, mais elle rechigne de plus en plus à les manger. Puis on en a marre de lire la compo et d'avoir envie de caner. 

Quelqu'un a un avis sur les croquettes Defu ? 

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...hien_bio/33334

----------


## ptikuik

ah vous me perdez  :: 
transition ou pas transition?
je pensais faire une transition progressive..
par contre, la faire jeuner, j'aime pas trop l'idée..

niveau santé, elle s'est faite retirer une chaine mammaire (suite à tumeurs).. elle a eu des soucis de kystes (enlevés) et elle a des soucis d'allergies et de peau fragile..
les croquettes adultes sont moins chères, m'enfin c'est pas mon critère premier toute manière.. le tout, c'est qu'elle ait quelque chose d'adapté..
c'est compliqué le choix des croquettes ^^

----------


## Fahn

Defu c'est pas bon du tout, beaucoup trop de céréales.
Tu as pas mal de bonnes marques de bien meilleure qualité sur Zooplus, dont Orijen, Acana, Taste of the Wild, Applaws, GranataPet.

Je répondais à MademoiselleCha.

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Hello, on cherche des croquettes pour ma chienne x lab de 30 kg / 10 ans, qui  est un peu difficile et qui doit absolument demeurer à ce poids. Elle était aux RC senior consult mature, mais elle rechigne de plus en plus à les manger. Puis on en a marre de lire la compo et d'avoir envie de caner. 
> 
> Quelqu'un a un avis sur les croquettes Defu ? 
> 
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...hien_bio/33334


A fuir ! Maïs 58%  ::

----------


## pomku

Compo :* maïs* (58 %),* :: *farine de  viande de volaille (15,5 %)*, farine de riz*, graisse de volaille*,  hydrolysat de foie de volaille*, phosphate monocalcique, carbonate de  calcium, sel marin, carottes* (0,18 %), thym*, romarin*, persil*. Total d'herbes : 0,046 %.*

Ça fait cher le kilo de maïs !  Y'a quasiment pas de viande dans ces croquettes Moi, je ne donnerais pas ça à mes chiens.

edit : Mamie a deux métros de retard !  ::

----------


## Fahn

> ah vous me perdez 
> transition ou pas transition?
> je pensais faire une transition progressive..
> par contre, la faire jeuner, j'aime pas trop l'idée..
> 
> niveau santé, elle s'est faite retirer une chaine mammaire (suite à tumeurs).. elle a eu des soucis de kystes (enlevés) et elle a des soucis d'allergies et de peau fragile..
> les croquettes adultes sont moins chères, m'enfin c'est pas mon critère premier toute manière.. le tout, c'est qu'elle ait quelque chose d'adapté..
> c'est compliqué le choix des croquettes ^^


Je conseillerais une transition quand même...
Soucis d'allergie alimentaire? Tu sais à quoi?
Ici, j'ai un chien sensible (intestins, peau), il mangeait sans soucis les croquettes au poisson (Orijen puis Acana).

----------


## Taysa

J'ai toujours fais jeuner mes chiens, avant quand taysa partait en saison de sport intensif elle avait un soir par semaine de diete.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

L'estomac d'un chien ne doit pas etre toujours en activitee donc un jeune n'est pas catastrophique

----------


## Fahn

J'en vois pas l'intérêt, la diète.
Et j'aimerais pas non plus qu'on m'oblige à ne pas manger toute une journée.

Ptikuik, fais comme tu le sens, mais ici, transition à tout changement de croquettes, aucun soucis de digestion, je n'aime pas non plus l'idée du jeûne.

----------


## ptikuik

on sait pas à quoi.. elle a fait une grosse allergie il y a quelques semaines suite à un séjour chez les beaux-parents (qui lui ont donné un peu de tout à manger.. même si ça partait d'un bon sentiment.. hummm..), depuis elle a rien eu.. on croise les doigts pour que ça revienne pas..

je pense tenter une transition progressive car ça correspond plus à mes idées (même si je conçois l'idée du jeûne.. je me sens pas capable de la priver de bouffe en fait lol)

bon je vais donc partir sur les Orijen adulte viande du coup..
on verra bien ce que ça donne..

----------


## mademoisellecha

> A fuir ! Maïs 58%


Va savoir comment je suis passée à côté de ça  ::  
Bon pour les Orijen ont l'air bieng, mais elles traversent l'atlantique avant d'arriver chez nous, vu que je consomme pas comme ça pour me nourrir je vais pas le faire non plus pour nourrir mon chien.
Acana, made in canada, Taste of wild, c'est pareil ça vient de trop loin (du reste, si j'essaye d'expliquer à ma mère qu'on va nourrir notre chien avec du bison, je crois que bizarrement je vais pas faire mouche). 

Du coup, il me reste les Applaws senior qui ont l'air pas mal et qui sont made in UK (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354871), ou les GranataPet (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/386899).

Quelqu'un pour m'aider à trancher ? Il y a 75% de viande dans les Applaws, c'est plus que dans les GranataPet, mon coeur balance.

----------


## Fahn

Elles se valent toutes les deux je pense.
Mais les taux de Ca et de P sont moins élevés dans les GranataPet.

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai un chien qui a une MICI donc ni jeûne, ni transition brutale chez moi  ::  

En plus, si je fais sauter un repas à Daïs, j'crois qu'elle déménage sur le champs  ::  Et moi, je me pends tellement elle va me gonfler  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Va savoir comment je suis passée à côté de ça  
> Bon pour les Orijen ont l'air bieng, mais elles traversent l'atlantique avant d'arriver chez nous, vu que je consomme pas comme ça pour me nourrir je vais pas le faire non plus pour nourrir mon chien.
> Acana, made in canada, Taste of wild, c'est pareil ça vient de trop loin (du reste, si j'essaye d'expliquer à ma mère qu'on va nourrir notre chien avec du bison, je crois que bizarrement je vais pas faire mouche). 
> 
> Du coup, il me reste les Applaws senior qui ont l'air pas mal et qui sont made in UK (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354871), ou les GranataPet (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/386899).
> 
> Quelqu'un pour m'aider à trancher ? Il y a 75% de viande dans les Applaws, c'est plus que dans les GranataPet, mon coeur balance.


Je donne Applaws chez moi, je te les conseille grandement !  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Super, merci Kybou.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ce qui est bien chez Applaws (comparé à GranataPet) est qu'il y a chondroïtine/glucosamine/msm, par contre je n'arrive pas à trouver le %...
Kybou tu peux éclairer ma lanterne ? ::

----------


## Kybou!

Je vais regarder Pitchoun'  ::  !

@mademoisellecha: si tu choisis les Applaws, tu les trouveras au meilleur prix sur zooplus.co.uk (mais attention, il faut prévoir à l'avance, les délais de livraison sont très longs, +/- 12 jours), sinon, moi je les prends également sur zooplus.fr (et elles sont d'ailleurs en promo en ce moment) !

----------


## Taysa

> Ça dépend des chiens bien sûr, mais pour certains (et notamment des chiens qui ont connu la privation) ça peut être une vraie souffrance de se retrouver à la diète. Quand c'est pour raison médicale je dis pas, mais conseiller le jeûne régulier, bof je trouve. Surtout que c'est un coup à ce que le chien se gave au repas suivant et bonjour les conséquences ensuite.


non je le conseille pour un passage sur orijen c'est tout

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Entre granatapet et applaws je choisirais aussi Applaws !

----------


## Fahn

Mais pourquoi spécifiquement avec Orijen et pas avec d'autres marques?  ::

----------


## Taysa

Parcequ'elles sont super riches  :Smile:  bon apres c'est un conseil qui vaut quand orijen est arriver sur le marché, ils etaient dans les 1ers sans cereales compo 80\20 (qu'apres ils ont modifier grrr) ! 

Donc du coup ca doit s'appliquer a d'autres marques maintenant par deduction

----------


## Fahn

Croquettes riches ou pas, je suis contre le jeûne hors raisons médicales.
Ici, c'est transition, avec n'importe quelle marque de croquettes, riches ou pas, avec ou sans céréales.

----------


## rhythms

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/red-fl...nium-dog-food/

voilà qu'il semble préférable d'éviter le selenium ss forme sodium selenite qui est ce qu'on trouve ds les purizon ! (dc impossible de lui donner tjrs des purizon, occasionnellement seulement)

----------


## mofo

> Va savoir comment je suis passée à côté de ça  
> Bon pour les Orijen ont l'air bieng, mais elles traversent l'atlantique avant d'arriver chez nous, vu que je consomme pas comme ça pour me nourrir je vais pas le faire non plus pour nourrir mon chien.
> Acana, made in canada, Taste of wild, c'est pareil ça vient de trop loin (du reste, si j'essaye d'expliquer à ma mère qu'on va nourrir notre chien avec du bison, je crois que bizarrement je vais pas faire mouche). 
> 
> Du coup, il me reste les Applaws senior qui ont l'air pas mal et qui sont made in UK (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354871), ou les GranataPet (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/386899).
> 
> Quelqu'un pour m'aider à trancher ? Il y a 75% de viande dans les Applaws, c'est plus que dans les GranataPet, mon coeur balance.


moi je prends applaws light pour mon loulou et j'en suis satisfaite !! les selles sont juste comme il faut, le poil bien (mais ca fait que 1 mois) et je les commande sur zooplus ou petsmed

----------


## Mizuhime

Bon on vient de passer Praline à de nouvelles croquettes sous les conseils de mon véto et après des épisodes de diarrhée qui ne passaient qu'avec complément en poudre pour la flore intestinale (alors que les croquettes étaient aussi fait pour) mais elle en voulait plus ni des croquettes ni de la poudre...

Du coup on a testé un échantillon donné par mon véto car une asv avait le même soucis avec un de ses chiens et après avoir tout testé, y'a que celles-ci qui ont convenus à son loulou...
Praline a mangé l'échantillon sur trois jours (avec mélange pâtée spéciale véto et ration ménagère comme elle a toujours eu), zéro diarhée (alors qu'on a pas mis de poudre) et elle a l'air de beaucoup les aimer. En plus elle s'étouffe pas avec  ::  gloutonne qu'elle est, c'est déjà une bonne chose!


Ce sont les nutrivet senior...
Certaines connaissent?

----------


## Kybou!

Nutrivet ...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce qui est bien chez Applaws (comparé à GranataPet) est qu'il y a chondroïtine/glucosamine/msm, par contre je n'arrive pas à trouver le %...
> Kybou tu peux éclairer ma lanterne ?


J'ai regardé sur le paquet mais le taux de chondro/gluco n'est pas indiqué et je ne sais pas où le trouver du coup ! En fait, tu as les mêmes indications sur le site que sur le paquet ...

----------


## Pitchoun'

[QUOTE=Kybou!
J'ai regardé sur le paquet mais le taux de chondro/gluco n'est pas indiqué et je ne sais pas où le trouver du coup ! En fait, tu as les mêmes indications sur le site que sur le paquet ...[/QUOTE]

Humm ok, pas bon signe que ce ne soit pas indiqué...j'vais rechercher un peu.  :: 

J'ai envoyé un email au fabricant histoire de savoir...

----------


## rhythms

In the late 1950s, a U.S. pet food company developed a way to create  kibble from boiling cauldrons of meat, fat and grain scraps – it’s  called extrusion.  The raw materials are purchased by pet food manufacturers who then  blend the rendered fat and meat with starch fillers. They add bulk  vitamin and mineral supplements, and then they extrude the mix at high  temperatures, creating all sorts of toxic reactions including advanced  glycation end products and heterocyclic amines. This is what passes for pet food and it’s sold to consumers at a tremendous profit.

dc pas de croquettes extrudées mais plutôt pressées à froid (comme markus muhler) 
mais pas non plus de blé, de maïs, de riz ni de pommes de terre
alors lesquelles ?

----------


## Tisouen

JE crois que ce que tu cherches n'existe pas rhythms. Tourne toi vers le BARF parce que la ce que tu demande est impossible.
Enfin perso je vois aucune croquettes pressées à froid sans céréales ni pommes de terre...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ni céréales ni pomme de terre ça va être difficile, il va falloir voir quelles sont tes priorités et aller au "moins pire" : si c'est la pression à froid, moi je prendrais du lupo natural et j'y rajouterais de la viande. (mais contient patate et riz ...)

Mizuhime : nutrivet le problème c'est que sur le papier c'est très bien, en pratique il y a des problèmes de qualité qui peuvent être assez conséquent, suivant les sacs sur lesquels tu tombe, pb de cuisson ...

----------


## Pitchoun'

Orijen a supprimé la pomme de terre si j'dis pas de bêtise...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hah oui je viens de vérifier, pour mettre des légumineuses, super  ::  je me demande ce qui leur passe par la tête.
Sinon d'ailleurs c'est pas extrudé orijen ou applaws, non ? Comment veux tu extruder un truc qui contient si peu d'amidon ?
(oui je sais je pourrais vérifier mais j'en ai marre de perdre mon temps sur les sites de croquettes ...)

----------


## Taysa

YenZ disait que la nouvelle compo d'orijen etait top, que justement les legumineuses etait mieux que la PDT, voir plusieurs pages en arriere.

----------


## MuzaRègne

haben si yenz le dit ...  :: 
c'est merdique les légumineuses c'est plein de protéines de merde.

----------


## Kybou!

Applaws, ce n'est pas extrudé non ...

----------


## Mizuhime

> Mizuhime : nutrivet le problème c'est que sur le papier c'est très bien, en pratique il y a des problèmes de qualité qui peuvent être assez conséquent, suivant les sacs sur lesquels tu tombe, pb de cuisson ...


Ah mince  ::  j'espère pas avoir de soucis, ce sont les seules qui conviennent à Praline...
Ceci dit ça dépends peut-être des distributeurs? 
Je les prends par le biais de mon véto, ça a surement plus de poids que les prendre en tant que "bipède lambda"?  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bah c'est l'usine qui merde régulièrement, donc je ne sais pas s'ils n'envoient que "les bons sacs" aux vétos, ça m'étonnerait ce serait reconnaître qu'il y a un problème. Chose qu'apparemment ils ne font pas, ils reconnaissent qu'il y a des degrés de cuisson différente mais d'après eux "c'est pas gênant". Bah si, ça file la diarrhée aux chiens, etc, bref.

----------


## Kybou!

> Ah mince  j'espère pas avoir de soucis, ce sont les seules qui conviennent à Praline...
> Ceci dit ça dépends peut-être des distributeurs? 
> Je les prends par le biais de mon véto, ça a surement plus de poids que les prendre en tant que "bipède lambda"?


Ca ne change rien à la qualité de l'aiment Muzi ... Que tu commandes chez Pierre Paul Jacques, le contenu reste le même ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah c'est l'usine qui merde régulièrement, donc je ne sais pas s'ils n'envoient que "les bons sacs" aux vétos, ça m'étonnerait ce serait reconnaître qu'il y a un problème. Chose qu'apparemment ils ne font pas, ils reconnaissent qu'il y a des degrés de cuisson différente mais d'après eux "c'est pas gênant". Bah si, ça file la diarrhée aux chiens, etc, bref.


Oui fin non, moi j'ai jeté les 3 derniers sacs pq les croquettes étaient de formes/couleurs différentes et paie ton odeur ... Mes chiens étaient devenus des baraques à gaz ambulantes ... Heureusement que personne ne fume chez moi où on aurait tout fait sauter en allumant une clope !

----------


## Taysa

> haben si yenz le dit ... 
> c'est merdique les légumineuses c'est plein de protéines de merde.


je dis pas que parceque "yenz l'a dis", juste que ca aurait etait bien de dire pourquoi tu pensais c'etait moins bien, ce que tu viens de faire  :Smile:  au moins on a un reel point de comparaison

----------


## Fahn

> Ca ne change rien à la qualité de l'aiment Muzi ... Que tu commandes chez Pierre Paul Jacques, le contenu reste le même ...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oui fin non, moi j'ai jeté les 3 derniers sacs pq les croquettes étaient de formes/couleurs différentes et paie ton odeur ... Mes chiens étaient devenus des baraques à gaz ambulantes ... Heureusement que personne ne fume chez moi où on aurait tout fait sauter en allumant une clope !


J'ai eu un sac de croquettes qui, à peine après quelques jours ouvert (et refermé après avoir fait les gamelles), étaient complètement moisies  ::

----------


## Mizuhime

Ah punaise super  :: ...
Bon bah je vais surveiller ça de près alors, merci de vos avis...

Mais flûte, pour une fois que Praline aime des croquettes et qu'elles arrêtent sa diarrhée pfff...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Va savoir comment je suis passée à côté de ça  
> Bon pour les Orijen ont l'air bieng, mais elles traversent l'atlantique avant d'arriver chez nous, vu que je consomme pas comme ça pour me nourrir je vais pas le faire non plus pour nourrir mon chien.
> Acana, made in canada, Taste of wild, c'est pareil ça vient de trop loin (du reste, si j'essaye d'expliquer à ma mère qu'on va nourrir notre chien avec du bison, je crois que bizarrement je vais pas faire mouche). 
> 
> Du coup, il me reste les Applaws senior qui ont l'air pas mal et qui sont made in UK (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354871), ou les GranataPet (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/386899).
> 
> Quelqu'un pour m'aider à trancher ? Il y a 75% de viande dans les Applaws, c'est plus que dans les GranataPet, mon coeur balance.


 tu as maxima cotecnica grainfree et un cran en-dessous niveau qualité exclusive of gosbi qui viennent d'Espagne, sinon atavik doit pas venir de trop loin si je me souviens bien

----------


## Kybou!

> Ah punaise super ...
> Bon bah je vais surveiller ça de près alors, merci de vos avis...
> 
> Mais flûte, pour une fois que Praline aime des croquettes et qu'elles arrêtent sa diarrhée pfff...


Si elles conviennent à Praline ...  ::  ! On croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien avec les Nutrivet  ::  !

----------


## Taysa

Iana mange du coup : 
matin : 100 gr croquettes 
soir (vers 18h) : 100 gr croq + 100 gr viande hachee de boeuf + 50 gr legumes verts (ca depend de ce qu'on a ca va du haricot au petit pois carottes) 
donc 350gr et elle mange TOUT si elle laisse 20gr de croquettes c'est deja pas mal. 

Ganja : 250gr croq + 100gr viande + 50 legumes 
donc 400gr au total contre 300 logiquement de croq mais sinon elle se jette sur la gamelle de iana...

vous en pensez quoi ? Bien ou pas ? 
J'ai de la viande hachee pas cher en fait et j'aimerais du coup en profiter pour les deux belettes

----------


## Darlow

Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais il me semble avoir lu à plusieurs reprises que les petits pois ne sont pas bons pour les chiens. 
Quelqu'un pour confirmer?

----------


## Taysa

Ah bon ? Je ne savais pas mince ! 
Elles ont soit : 
- haricot vert 
- petit pois carottes 
- melange de legumes style macedoine

Et elles en raffolent

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au pire les legumes je les enleve c'etait pour rajouter comme ca ^^ 
je peux mettre plus de viandes aussi pour la petite je sais qu'elle la mangera mais je veux pas non plus la gaver alors les dosages sont correct ? Elle aura 3 mois le 2/12

----------


## Massmiette

Je viens de voir que les Aplaws étaient en promo sur zooplus, du coup elles reviennet un peu moins cher que les Maxima que je prends sur NCLN, et j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont meilleure niveau compo (beaucoup plus de viande).

Sachant que mon loulou est fragile niveau intestin, que j'ai eu du mal à le mettre en état, ça vaut le coup de tenter ou est ce qu'il y a souvent des soucis de digestion avec aplaws ?

Merci de votre aide !

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bon on vient de passer Praline à de nouvelles croquettes sous les conseils de mon véto et après des épisodes de diarrhée qui ne passaient qu'avec complément en poudre pour la flore intestinale (alors que les croquettes étaient aussi fait pour) mais elle en voulait plus ni des croquettes ni de la poudre...
> 
> Du coup on a testé un échantillon donné par mon véto car une asv avait le même soucis avec un de ses chiens et après avoir tout testé, y'a que celles-ci qui ont convenus à son loulou...
> Praline a mangé l'échantillon sur trois jours (avec mélange pâtée spéciale véto et ration ménagère comme elle a toujours eu), zéro diarhée (alors qu'on a pas mis de poudre) et elle a l'air de beaucoup les aimer. En plus elle s'étouffe pas avec  gloutonne qu'elle est, c'est déjà une bonne chose!
> 
> 
> Ce sont les nutrivet senior...
> Certaines connaissent?


 ça me paraitrait très curieux qu'un véto vende des nutrivet INSTINCT qui sont, sur le papier du moins, de qualité. je pense qu'il s'agit des nutrivet senior "tout court" http://www.nutrivet.fr/product.php?id_product=38 et je suis tombée de ma chaise quand j'ai lu le taux de protéines : 22% compo: Poulet (min. 35%), *Riz (min. 25%),* Huile et graisse (100% volaille), Protéines de volaille deshydratées, *Gluten de maïs, Maïs, Protéines plasmatiques (min. 5%), Pulpe de betterave*, Levures, Graine de lin, Oeufs entiers deshydratés, Hydrolysat de foie de volaille, Racine de chicorée, Chlorure de potassium, Carbonate de calcium, Vitamines et minéraux, Fructo-oligo-saccharides (FOS), Manno-oligo-saccharides (MOS), Extrait de Yucca Shidigera, Sulfate de Chondroïtine, Sulfate de N-acetyl-glucosamine, Tartrate de L-Carnitine.
Additifs CE : Extraits dorigine naturelle riches en tocophérols, Acide orthophosphorique par contre ça reste le même groupe, donc y'a pas de raison de ne pas retrouver les mêmes problèmes cités plus haut

----------


## Fahn

Taysa, ce sont des légumes frais que tu leur donnes?
Si non, ça n'a aucun intérêt, et c'est souvent plein de sel, les petits pois/carottes ou macédoines en bocal. C'est vraiment pas bon.
Mieux vaut leur donner des légumes frais cuits vapeur.

----------


## Taysa

En boite ! Les frais j'en fais deja pas pour moi XD

----------


## Fahn

Beurk, ne leur donne plus  :: 
C'est vraiment pas bon. Soit tu leur en prépare des frais, que tu cuis idéalement au cuit-vapeur, soit ne leur en donne pas alors.

----------


## Taysa

Pourtant le sel il en faut ? Taysa le veto m'en faisais rajouter du sel pur dans ses rations

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et les haricots ? Si je cuis dans l'eau c bon ?

----------


## Fahn

Y a pas de sel dans mes croquettes, ni chez les chats, ni chez les chiens.
Et au-delà du sel contenu en trop grosses quantités dans les légumes en boîte/bocal, il y a aussi pas mal de produits chimiques, agents de conservation, et c'est tout aussi mauvais, voire pire, que le sel.

----------


## Taysa

Okok merci.

----------


## Fahn

Ah et pour les haricots, tu les prends frais et cuits à l'eau, c'est bon aussi  :: 
Tu peux aussi donner des courgettes, des carottes, des poireaux, selon la saison.

----------


## Taysa

Ca devra attendre la maison alors parceque la je peux pas stocker :| meme la viande j'y achete par barquettes a la semaine donc c'est pratique mais je peux pas en prendre beaucoup.

----------


## Fahn

Ca prend pas énormément de place les légumes, tu n'as pas de frigo?

----------


## Taysa

Sisi mais a pied ca en prend de la place ^^ je conduis pas donc le peu que je fais c'est au drive, legumes qualitee bof, mon frigo est toujours rempli donc les legumes je vois pas bien ou les mettre, donc hormis avoir des sacs de congelés au frais non pas bien ni le temps ni le stockage pour cela. Les boites c'etait pratique meme si ca me prend deja trop de temps a mon gout a preparer ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On cuisine deja pas pour nous par manque de temps ... Par contre c'est prevu quand on aura la maison qu'elles aient des repas de ce type principalement  ::

----------


## Fahn

Ah oui, si tu fais tes courses à pied, c'est pas top.
En attendant, ne leur en donne plus alors, ou pas tous les jours du moins.

----------


## Taysa

Non mais j'en mettrais plus si c'est pas bon  ::  je savais vraiment pas je pensais c'etait comme le reste ^^

----------


## Kybou!

> Je viens de voir que les Aplaws étaient en promo sur zooplus, du coup elles reviennet un peu moins cher que les Maxima que je prends sur NCLN, et j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont meilleure niveau compo (beaucoup plus de viande).
> 
> Sachant que mon loulou est fragile niveau intestin, que j'ai eu du mal à le mettre en état, ça vaut le coup de tenter ou est ce qu'il y a souvent des soucis de digestion avec aplaws ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide !


Bah, j'ai envie de dire que c'est toujours la même chose: ça dépend des chiens ... Ca peut convenir à certains chiens, pas à d'autres ...

Personnellement, je n'ai aucun pb avec Applaws mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'elles conviendront à ton loulou ! Sans tester, impossible de savoir mais s'il a des soucis de digestion, honnêtement, je ne lui changerais pas ses croquettes si celles qu'il mange actuellement lui correspondent bien (surtout pour une questions de prix) ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Je viens de voir que les Aplaws étaient en promo sur zooplus, du coup elles reviennet un peu moins cher que les Maxima que je prends sur NCLN, et j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont meilleure niveau compo (beaucoup plus de viande).
> 
> Sachant que mon loulou est fragile niveau intestin, que j'ai eu du mal à le mettre en état, ça vaut le coup de tenter ou est ce qu'il y a souvent des soucis de digestion avec aplaws ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide !


 tu as regardé le prix des maxima cotecnica grainfree sur la compagnie des croquettes et dewandas? elles devraient être moins chères (par contre dewandas délais de livraison TRES longs)

----------


## Massmiette

j'ai eu une mauvaise expérience avec Dewandas (sac arrivés éventrés) mais du coup j'ai rejeté un oeil et c'est vrai que c'est vraiment pas cher, du coup j'en ai commandé 2 sacs, on verra bien !

Je me demandais aussi si Maxima avait réellement une bonne compo, car les 75 % de viande annoncées ne sont pas déshydratés, contrairement au pourcentage annoncé par Aplaws...

----------


## Kybou!

Oui, les Maxima Cotecnica Grainfree sont de bonnes croquettes, moi j'aime bcp la compo ! 

Maintenant, elles ont un gros défaut selon moi: chez les chiens qui ont tendance à l'embonpoint/à prendre facilement du poids, ouch, elles piquent et tu risques fort de te retrouver avec des barriques !

----------


## Massmiette

ben c'est justement le bon coté dans mon cas  ::  Parce que le mien, avec les josera agiliy et Acana prairie, il était quand même maigrichon. Là je lui donne entre 300 et 400 gr par jour (selon activité) et il est nikel ! Vous avez trop de chance avec vos toutous qui grossissent tout seul  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Ah mais alors, c'est très bien pour ton loulou !  ::  Après, tu sais, pour les sacs éventrés, ça peut arriver partout (j'ai déjà eu le cas avec une commande zooplus) ...

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je viens de recevoir la réponse du fabricant des Applaws senior. 

Pour info il y a donc 500mg/kg de glucosamine et 100mg/kg de chondroïtine.

----------


## naboule

Granatapet fait des croquettes pour chien maintenant,est ce que quelqu'un a essayé  ?

----------


## Kybou!

> Je viens de recevoir la réponse du fabricant des Applaws senior. 
> 
> Pour info il y a donc *500mg/kg de glucosamine et 100mg/kg de chondroïtine*.


MUZAAAAAAAAAAAAA ? T'en penses quouaaaaaaaa ?  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Alors là, j'en sais rien du tout, faut comparer avec d'autres marques pour avoir une idée, et les dosages donnés en suppléments aussi.

----------


## joloclo

Perso ça ne me parait pas beaucoup,1400 et 1000 ds les Gosbi je crois.
Pour le sel, ds toutes les croq que je connais il y a du sel ,bien sûr je cuits les haricots sans sel et je les prends surgelés.

Besoin d'aide pas pour mon chien,mais pour un Griffon dont je m'occupe pdt 15 j et qui a des FRISKIES!! d'ailleurs il ne les aime guère et a des selles puantes et molles!! Que puis je prendre sur Zoo,de préference ,correct et pas cher,je sais que ça ne va pas ensemble,mais trop cher son proprio ne continuera pas hélas,merci de vos conseils,je voudrais commander au plus vite.

----------


## cerbere

bon j'ai commandé 1 sac de applaws...

----------


## Kybou!

> Perso ça ne me parait pas beaucoup,1400 et 1000 ds les Gosbi je crois.
> Pour le sel, ds toutes les croq que je connais il y a du sel ,bien sûr je cuits les haricots sans sel et je les prends surgelés.
> 
> Besoin d'aide pas pour mon chien,mais pour un Griffon dont je m'occupe pdt 15 j et qui a des FRISKIES!! d'ailleurs il ne les aime guère et a des selles puantes et molles!! Que puis je prendre sur Zoo,de préference ,correct et pas cher,je sais que ça ne va pas ensemble,mais trop cher son proprio ne continuera pas hélas,merci de vos conseils,je voudrais commander au plus vite.


Tu trouveras une liste p360 de ce topic  ::  ! Reste à faire ton choix  :Smile:

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Taysa, tu risques des diarrhées en mélangeant crok + viande dans la même gamelle .

Sinon à part les haricots qu'il faut cuire, le reste de légumes tu peux leur donner cru ;-)

----------


## lily130/8

S'il y en a qui donnent des granatapet volaille, vos chiens les aiment bien? Je donne ça a la chienne que j'ai adopté dimanche, et elle mange peu mais je sais pas si c'est à cause du stress (elle vient de Roumanie et a fait un voyage de 3 jours) ou si c'est à cause d'une mauvaise appétence... Merci!  :Smile:

----------


## Taysa

> Taysa, tu risques des diarrhées en mélangeant crok + viande dans la même gamelle .
> 
> Sinon à part les haricots qu'il faut cuire, le reste de légumes tu peux leur donner cru ;-)


ok donc les haricots cuits je savais pas , par contre je pensais comme toi et le melange les selles sont niquels +++ et au contraire elle est mega propre au niveau des cacas depuis ! 
Au niveau des dosages tu penses je suis correct sinon amandine ? La viande ca vaut le coût elle est vraiment belle et pas cher, alors je me suis dis plutot que de lui complementer en patée, c'est mieux non si elle a pas de dhiarrées ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> S'il y en a qui donnent des granatapet volaille, vos chiens les aiment bien? Je donne ça a la chienne que j'ai adopté dimanche, et elle mange peu mais je sais pas si c'est à cause du stress (elle vient de Roumanie et a fait un voyage de 3 jours) ou si c'est à cause d'une mauvaise appétence... Merci!


 j'ai adopté l'année dernière une chienne de 6 ans de roumanie je lui donnais nutrivet instinct dietetic&care (elle était obèse) au début, les premiers jours (pour ne pas dire la première semaine) elle n'a quasiment rien mangé non plus. c'est le temps de se remettre de ses émotions aussi je pense  ::  pour le stress j'ai couplé le calm down (noyé dans l'huile de saumon) à base de plantes et le rescue pets dans l'eau de boisson

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Dosage de croquettes j'y connais rien.  Par contre si c'est juste un accompagnement pour la viande du déduis un peu de crok,  mais si c'est une grosse part de la gamelle (en sachant qu'à son âge elle devrait manger entre 8 et 10% de son poids en quantité de viande)  là faut réduire de façon correcte les crok. 

Imaginons elle doit manger par jour soit 300gr de viande soit 680gr de viande ( je sais pas hein je dis au pif les quantité). 
Si tu fais moitié crok / moitié viande : 150gr de crok et 340gr de viande. 
Si tu fais 2/3 crok et 1/3 viande : 200gr de crok et 230gr de viande....

----------


## Taysa

Ok la je faisais moit moit du coup: 100gr croq et 150gr de viandes

----------


## Taysa

Elle a 100 gr de croq matin + 100gr croq le soir / 150gr de viandes
sachant que la du coup elle sature elle finis pas tout ca lui fais beaucoup

----------


## Didi4994

Bonjour, je prends des Gosbi mais le soucis c'est que c'est soit pour chiens mini soit grand chiens et moi j'ai une croisée beagle et croisée epagneule?

----------


## Kybou!

Les petites sont trop petites (genre elle s'étouffe) et les grosses trop grosses (genre elle galère pour les croquer) ?

----------


## Didi4994

J'ai essayé que les mini mais comme c'est fait pour les chiens mini je ne sais pas si ça convient, non elle s'étouffe pas mais j'accueille un chien de grande taille, c'est pas très grave de lui donner des mini?

----------


## Kybou!

Non, s'il ne gobe pas et ne s'étrangle pas avec, pas de souci !

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bonjouuur, c'est encore moi la quiche en chiens  :: 

Que me conseillez-vous de commander comme croquettes pour une westie de 7 ans en surpoids (12kg alors que maladie cardiaque donc alerte régime ++) et qui fait la fine bouche avec les croquettes en général?

PS: parce qu'un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul, en bonus du surpoids et de la pathologie cardiaque, une peau sujette à l'eczéma et aux allergies aux piqûres de puces  ::

----------


## Taysa

Acana fit & light sans hesitation ! 
C'est LA croquette pour les chiens en surpoids  ::

----------


## lily130/8

> j'ai adopté l'année dernière une chienne de 6 ans de roumanie je lui donnais nutrivet instinct dietetic&care (elle était obèse) au début, les premiers jours (pour ne pas dire la première semaine) elle n'a quasiment rien mangé non plus. c'est le temps de se remettre de ses émotions aussi je pense  pour le stress j'ai couplé le calm down (noyé dans l'huile de saumon) à base de plantes et le rescue pets dans l'eau de boisson


ok merci, je m'inquiète pas la première semaine alors ^^

----------


## joloclo

> Tu trouveras une liste p360 de ce topic  ! Reste à faire ton choix


Oui je sais Kybou,je suis le post depuis le début,je lis TOUT lol,mais j'ai peur que toutes celles que Yenz cite soient décrétées trop chères par son super proprio!!! Je l'ai vermifugé et pour l'instant j'ai commandé des Josera ,ce sera tjs mieux que Frisk,les M.M ne st pas trop chères non plus mais j'ai lu que certains chiens maigrissaient avec et ce pauvre loulou n'est déjà pas trop gros .Merci de m'avoir répondu  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

> Elle a 100 gr de croq matin + 100gr croq le soir / 150gr de viandes
> sachant que la du coup elle sature elle finis pas tout ca lui fais beaucoup


Elle apprend à se réguler, c'est pas plus mal ;-)

----------


## Kybou!

En fait, sur cette page, tu as toutes les gammes de croquettes (des meilleures aux potables) ... Je suis certaine que tu y trouveras une marque correspondant à ton budget ! Et oui, ce sera toujours mieux que Friskbeurk !  ::  

J'espère que les Josera lui conviendront  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@mademoisellecha: je rejoins Taysa  :Smile:  !

----------


## Taysa

En gamme pas chere josera reste le mieux je pense, surtout qu'ils ont pas mal de gammes ca permet de jongler si l'une convient pas

----------


## joloclo

Merci les filles,ce n'est pas mon budget,c'est surtout que vu son proprio si je veux arriver à le convaincre de continuer,je dois trouver le moins cher,j'ai opté pour Josera car j'ai vu des sacs de 20 kgs sur NCLN à un prix plus que correct,vais essayer de le persuader mais je sais que ce n'est pas gagné.Ce loulou est un amour et me fait de la peine car outre les Frisk il n'est pas trés heureux  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

C'est marrant j'ai l'impression que c'est moi qui ai écrit le message de joloclo, je suis exactement dans le même cas.
Du coup, je viens d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil aux Acana que me conseillent Taysa et Kybou... et c'est la peau du cul, enfin pas quand on ramène au kilo mais pff.. je viens de sortir énormément d'argent pour ce petit chien, je dois encore acheter un médoc demain et je vais tout simplement caner si je sors 60 euros de plus pour des croquettes (c'était le séjour dans ma famille le plus cher de ma vie  ::  ) 

Mais en même temps, la compo des Josera me fait vraiment pas rêver. Je suis donc en train de songer à vendre un organe pour arriver à tout payer.

----------


## Taysa

Va sur zoofast.fr. ! Je paye 80€ les 26kg  :Smile:  
tu mets un temps a les recevoir, logiqu ca vient de pologne, meme si j'ai toujours recu en moins de 10jours !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et t'as pas de chance apparament acana&orijen sont bloqués sur zoofast car prix trop bas ... Font chier !

----------


## Fahn

> C'est marrant j'ai l'impression que c'est moi qui ai écrit le message de joloclo, je suis exactement dans le même cas.
> Du coup, je viens d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil aux Acana que me conseillent Taysa et Kybou... et c'est la peau du cul, enfin pas quand on ramène au kilo mais pff.. je viens de sortir énormément d'argent pour ce petit chien, je dois encore acheter un médoc demain et je vais tout simplement caner si je sors 60 euros de plus pour des croquettes (c'était le séjour dans ma famille le plus cher de ma vie  ) 
> 
> Mais en même temps, la compo des Josera me fait vraiment pas rêver. *Je suis donc en train de songer à vendre un organe pour arriver à tout payer*.


Je peux éventuellement acheter ton cerveau. A combien tu le fais?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Taysa pour zoofast, t'es sûre de toi niveau sérieux/fiabilité du site ? j'ai lu des coms un peu circonspects ici même en juin...alors que penser ?  :Confused:

----------


## Taysa

J'ai commander de nombreuses fois, dont des colis a 2-300 regulierement, ZERO soucis et un tres bon service client pour ma part  :Smile:  
alors oui ils sont long a livrer, quand tu vois "stock bas" tu sais que ca mettras plus de temps donc faut prevoir mais en meme temps il le marque avant que tu commandes donc bon on peut pas leur reprocher, delais de livraisons longs bah oui ca vient de pologne c'est pas zooplus ou autres et encore que j'ai toujours eu mes commandes rapidement hormis une ou justement rupture de stock (mais je m'y attendais) elle te demande si tu veux etre rembourser, changer de produit ou attendre. J'ai dis j'attendais elle m'a donc dis que le colis partirais de chez eux 15jours apres. 

Au bout de meme pas 10jours (we inclus) j'ai eu la commande livrer. C'est super bien emballer en plus !

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ok je vais tenter l'expérience alors...niveau prix faut avouer ils sont imbattables alors si tu me dis que c'est sérieux et toussa, autant ne pas s'en priver. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Taysa

Je parle juste pour moi, j'ai peut etre eu un coup de chance, mais j'ai vraiment rien a redire a leur encontre  :Smile:  
et a 80€ les 2 sacs contre 60€ l'un sur zooplus c'est clair que quitte a attendre 15 jours je m'en moque, je commande en grosses quantitees comme ca suis peinarde ! La j'ai un tonneau rempli a ras bord et encore 3 sacs d'avance pour ganja donc j'ai de la marge quand il m'en restera 2 je recommanderais

----------


## mademoisellecha

> Je peux éventuellement acheter ton cerveau. A combien tu le fais?


Je voulais te faire un hémisphère à dix mille et une promo à dix-huit mille les deux, mais en faitj'ai réfléchi, ça sert à rien que j'achète des croquettes que le maître ne rachètera jamais (mes 2 mains au feu). Une fois le paquet fini, zzzzzou, ce sera retour aux Ultima (sans transition, évidemment). 

Je sais pas quoi faire pour ce chien putain, j'ai plus de fric, c'est même pas le mien, son maître fait aucun effort, ça me gonfle je suis à bout. Pardon.  ::

----------


## cerbere

et il lui filerais pas de la viande avec des légumes dans ce cas?

----------


## mademoisellecha

Ce serait souhaitable par rapport au fait qu'elle doit perdre du poids ? (/inculte)

----------


## cerbere

mon gros avait perdu 6 kilos (pourtant j'suis passée par toutes les gammes light de croquettes) et au moins il n'avait plus faim... (après chaque chien est différent mais on ne sait jamais)

----------


## mademoisellecha

Je note  :: 
Et donc du coup, je suis végétarienne et je vis sans chien, tu te doutes bien que je n'ai pas la moindre idée sur comment nourrir un chien avec de la viande  ::  si tu as des conseils à donner... encore...

----------


## Poupoune 73

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ? muzarègne a tout bien expliqué ici. c'est pas le prix au kg qu'il faut regarder mais le prix de revient. une alimentation de qualité (càd riche en viande, a minima 50%) pour des croquettes tu comptes une ration de 10-12g/kg en prenant le poids idéal du chien. sachant que plus un chien est petit, plus il brule des calories. ce sont les glucides qui font grossir les chiens, un chien obèse a besoin d'un fort taux de protéines animales pour maigrir (et faire du muscle)

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pour info sur zoofast il est impossible de passer commande pour des Orijen ou Acana, je vais donc chez zooplus Espagne comme d'hab...

Voici ce que zoofast tient comme discours : http://www.zoofast.fr/orijenadult2x13kg-p-12498.html

----------


## Taysa

Oui c'est ce dont je parlais plus haut, ils se sont fais taper les doigts apparamment pour les prix

----------


## cerbere

Muza m'a donnée cela pour un chien de 18 kilos:




> 300 g de viande plutôt grasse, crue
> 150 g riz très cuit (ou patates, ou pâtes ... très cuit toujours)
> 150 g légumes cuits
> + huile de colza 2 c à café
> + calcium : un supplément du commerce ou 1/4 de c à café de coquille d'oeuf en poudre

----------


## Kybou!

OMFG le prix des TOWT !!!!  ::

----------


## lyric64

> Pour info sur zoofast il est impossible de passer commande pour des Orijen ou Acana, je vais donc chez zooplus Espagne comme d'hab...
> 
> Voici ce que zoofast tient comme discours : http://www.zoofast.fr/orijenadult2x13kg-p-12498.html


C'est pour ça qu'au final je ne pourrais pas prendre les Acana  :Frown:  !
Hélas oui, c'est ce que je vous disais moi aussi plus haut, que Zoofast avait des problèmes avec ces 2 marques...
Donc, perso j'hésite entre les FARRADO truite et reprendre les TOTW saumon!

----------


## lyric64

> Taysa pour zoofast, t'es sûre de toi niveau sérieux/fiabilité du site ? j'ai lu des coms un peu circonspects ici même en juin...alors que penser ?


Perso, j'ai commandé plusieurs fois aussi,et toujours était ravie, colis supers bien emballés, tu sais où sont tes colis,en temps et presque 
en heure lol, et tu sais qu'il faut en gros entre 7 et 10 jours pour la livraison.

Par contre j'aurais une question à ceux qui ont déjà *commandé sur zooplus.uk,comment ça se passe la transaction?* vous payez par paypal?
avez vous des frais? merci

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Oui c'est ce dont je parlais plus haut, ils se sont fais taper les doigts apparamment pour les prix


Oui j'avais vu mais je pensais que c'était résolu, visiblement non.  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Perso, j'ai commandé plusieurs fois aussi,et toujours était ravie, colis supers bien emballés, tu sais où sont tes colis,en temps et presque 
> en heure lol, et tu sais qu'il faut en gros entre 7 et 10 jours pour la livraison.
> 
> Par contre j'aurais une question à ceux qui ont déjà *commandé sur zooplus.uk,comment ça se passe la transaction?* vous payez par paypal?
> avez vous des frais? merci


Non, pas de frais, ils font la conversion en euros sans problème  ::  ! En revanche, les délais de livraison sont plus longs (il faut compter 10-15 jours donc il faut prévoir quoi) !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et sinon, entre TOWT et Farrado, honnêtement, je prendrais les TOWT pour ma part !  ::

----------


## loupio76

Je débarque sur ce topic (enfin je viens de passer les deux dernières heures à lire des informations sur les différentes marques quand même  :: ) et je ne sais pas quels aliments/type de viande font que les croquettes sont moins allergènes car : sur les Acana light&fit ils disent "pas de boeuf ni d'agneau donc facile à digérer" et sur les Profine Light "hypoallergéniques car agneau et pomme de terre". Donc en gros si je prend les Acana mon Jack risque de faire de l'allergie car ce n'est pas de l'agneau ? (problèmes de poids et d'allergies)

Que me conseilleriez vous pour un chihuahua et un jack russel castrés de 4 et 5ans ayant tendance à grossir facilement (petit surpoids pour les deux pour le moment), sachant que le jack fait de l'allergie cutanée avec ses dog chow light ?

Nutrivet Instanct Diet me semblent avoir un haut taux de graisses (15%) et être moins bien que les Acana pour le même prix...
Après je sais que je n'ai pas un gros budget donc je souhaitais savoir si les Profine leur conviendraient (il y a un magasin qui en vends pas trop loin de chez moi) pour les allergies et la perte de poids.

Merci d'avance  :: 
 je suis un peu perdue face à toutes ces marques  ::

----------


## Fahn

Tout dépend de la sensibilité du chien. Certains ne tolèrent pas le poulet, d'autres l'agneau, d'autres encore le poisson.

----------


## Taysa

Le poisson je sais pas si c'est du aux habitudes mais les croquettes au poisson aucun de mes chiens n'en a voulu ! Peu importe la marque ils faisaient la geule

----------


## lyric64

> Non, pas de frais, ils font la conversion en euros sans problème  ! En revanche, les délais de livraison sont plus longs (il faut compter 10-15 jours donc il faut prévoir quoi) !
> 
> 
> Merci Kybou  pour tes réponses,j'oserai plus facilement alors commander sur Zooplus UK !
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah et sinon, entre TOWT et Farrado, honnêtement, je prendrais les TOWT pour ma part !


A ce jour,je ne sais toujours pas quoi prendre pour ma louloute j'hésite  encore et encore je viens de voir justement sur le site anglais leur  croquettes 
*Simpsons* qui m'ont l'air pas mal aussi!  ::

----------


## Mizuhime

> ça me paraitrait très curieux qu'un véto vende des nutrivet INSTINCT qui sont, sur le papier du moins, de qualité. je pense qu'il s'agit des nutrivet senior "tout court" http://www.nutrivet.fr/product.php?id_product=38 et je suis tombée de ma chaise quand j'ai lu le taux de protéines : 22% compo: Poulet (min. 35%), *Riz (min. 25%),* Huile et graisse (100% volaille), Protéines de volaille deshydratées, *Gluten de maïs, Maïs, Protéines plasmatiques (min. 5%), Pulpe de betterave*, Levures, Graine de lin, Oeufs entiers deshydratés, Hydrolysat de foie de volaille, Racine de chicorée, Chlorure de potassium, Carbonate de calcium, Vitamines et minéraux, Fructo-oligo-saccharides (FOS), Manno-oligo-saccharides (MOS), Extrait de Yucca Shidigera, Sulfate de Chondroïtine, Sulfate de N-acetyl-glucosamine, Tartrate de L-Carnitine.
> Additifs CE : Extraits dorigine naturelle riches en tocophérols, Acide orthophosphorique par contre ça reste le même groupe, donc y'a pas de raison de ne pas retrouver les mêmes problèmes cités plus haut


Je suis un peu surprise de ton ressentiment, alors oui les lobbys font bien leur taf, mais je pense qu'un véto peut aussi tenter d'autres marques ou se remettre en question  :: ... Je vois pas en quoi c'est étonnant ou "curieux" (pour reprendre tes mots) qu'un véto conseille une bonne alimentation...

Et très sincèrement, n'étant pas une pro comme vous toutes sur les taux des protéines tout ça, difficile que juger ce qui est en gras et qui te fait tomber de ta chaise ^^"...





> Si elles conviennent à Praline ...  ! On croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien avec les Nutrivet  !



Bon du coup, j'ai dit une grosse bêtise: ce sont pas les nutrivet mais les *TONIvets senior*  ::  qu'elle a...

La compo sur le site est la suivante:   "viandes 32% (dont canard 60%), maïs, blé, graisse de canard, farine de riz, gluten de maïs, levures, pulpe de betterave, poudre d'oeuf, saumon déshydraté, sels minéraux, hydrolysat de protéines animales, sépiolite, L-carnitine, glucosamine, chondroïtine sulfate, quilaja saponaria, extrait de raisin"


Je sais pas si franchement ça vaut mieux (ou pire que sais-je?)  :: ...

Moi tout ce qui m'importe dans l'état actuel des choses c'est que je passe d'une chienne qui mangeait quasi plus et avait une diarrhée carabinée malgré des examens poussés (on a même fait analyser ses selles pensant à une bactérie...) et des traitements vétérinaires (cachets, piqûres plus poudre sur les aliments).
A retrouver ma ninou qui se jette sur la bouffe (et qui chasse les chats s'ils s'approchent quand elle mange  :: ), qui a repris du poids et qui après un arrêt total des traitements pour sa diarhée (elle a déjà une grosse dose pour son coeur) dès la transition avec ses croquettes, beh elle fait des selles nickels!!!!  :: 


Donc pour le moment au bout d'une semaine sous TONivet (que je fasse pas l'erreur cette fois ^^"), c'est plus que positif: elle remange, elle finit même ses gamelles, et elle refais des selles normales en ayant éliminés trois traitements quotidiens.
Je croise tout pour que ça continue dans ce sens parce que c'est plutôt une bonne évolution =)...


Puis de toute façon hein, elle a 15 ans, les croquettes même si c'est pas le top en compo, elle en mange pas une tonne vu qu'elles sont mélangées à sa pâtée véto et sa ration quotidienne (plus deux-trois extras parce que zut, à 15 ans, on lui cède quelques ptits plaisirs tant que c'est pas nocif  ::  ).
L'important à son âge ça reste qu'elle mange et que sa diarrhée passe...

----------


## Fahn

Mizu, la compo n'est pas des meilleures, mais si ce sont les seules qui conviennent à Praline, ne te prends pas la tête  ::

----------


## didou752

Je rejoins Fahn, à son âge ce qui compte c'est qu'elle mange. Même si elle ne voulait manger que des croquettes de supermarché du moment qu'elle les tolère le reste OSEF.
Caresses à ta miss.
Sinon de mon côté j'ai opté pour les purizon et ça se passe bien donc je pense qu'on peut considérer qu'elles sont adoptées. J'aurai préféré rester sur orijen mais les ruptures à la longue c'est pénible.

----------


## cerbere

applaws miam miam par le nain

----------


## Kybou!

Il a bon goût le nain !  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> A ce jour,je ne sais toujours pas quoi prendre pour ma louloute j'hésite  encore et encore je viens de voir justement sur le site anglais leur  croquettes* 
> Simpsons qui m'ont l'air pas mal aussi!*


La gamme 80/20, oui ... La gamme Sensitive, je n'aime pas du tout ... Après, à ce prix-là, y a pas photo, je prends Orijen perso ...

----------


## Kybou!

Après juste un truc que m'avait dit m'a véto ! Donner des croquettes hypoallergéniques a un chien qui n'a pas de sensibilité particulière à la base, c'est prendre le risque de le rendre sensible (et donc intolérant au reste) justement donc elle n'aime pas ...

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

Y a vraiment des croquettes qui s'appellent Simpsons? ??

----------


## loupio76

Suite à mon dernier message (page précédente) je pense m'être décidée et tenter les acana light&fit, mais je me demande de quelles tailles sont les croquettes? Si quelqu'un peut me dire  ::  parce que c'est pour un chihuahua et un jack

----------


## Kybou!

Yep ! http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...mpsons_premium

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Suite à mon dernier message (page précédente) je pense m'être décidée et tenter les acana light&fit, mais je me demande de quelles tailles sont les croquettes? Si quelqu'un peut me dire  parce que c'est pour un chihuahua et un jack


Les Acana sont de petites croquettes ! Aucun souci pour tes loulous  ::  !

----------


## D-elphine

> Suite à mon dernier message (page précédente) je pense m'être décidée et tenter les acana light&fit, mais je me demande de quelles tailles sont les croquettes? Si quelqu'un peut me dire  parce que c'est pour un chihuahua et un jack


je pense que pour le chichi ce sera un peu dur (en fait le pb c'est qu'il va se lasser de trop avoir à croquer je pense) jack par contre pas de soucis, elles sont pas hyper grosses mais un peu dure

----------


## loupio76

Super merci je vais essayer de trouver un  petit sac pour tester! Et, niveau ingrédients, rien qui laisserait penser au premier abord que mon jack (assez sensible niveau digestion et peau) va faire une allergie ou avoir du mal a les digérer? 

viande de poulet déshydratée, flocons d'avoine laminés, poulet frais  (désossé), petits pois, riz brun, saumon royal frais (sans arêtes), foie  de poulet, œufs frais entiers, graisse de poulet, fibres de petits  pois, alfalfa séché au soleil, huile de saumon, potiron, cartilage de  poulet, pommes, carottes, rutabaga vert, airelles, amélanchiers, plantes  marines organiques (varech, chêne marin, algues rouges), racine de  bardane, racine de guimauve, baies de genévrier, fenugrec, graines de  fenouil, angélique, argousier, racine de chicorée, ortie, feuilles de  framboisiers, chardon-Marie, feuilles de menthe poivrée, soucis, fleurs  de camomille, L-carnitine, Lactobacillus adidophilus, Enterococcus  faecium.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je pense que pour le chichi ce sera un peu dur (en fait le pb c'est qu'il va se lasser de trop avoir à croquer je pense) jack par contre pas de soucis, elles sont pas hyper grosses mais un peu dure


Ah   ::  et en les mouillant un peu?

----------


## Taysa

Ma chienne qui est tres sensible n'a aucun souci avec les acana fit  ::

----------


## D-elphine

mouillées ça passera mieux mais c'est pas forcément bon pour le tartre

----------


## cerbere

heu mes chiens ici mangent des croquettes et le nain est bourré de tratre. Il faut arrêter de penser que les croquettes sont bonnes pour le tartre  :Smile:

----------


## cerbere

bon ce matin vomissement diarrhée.... ravie  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

> bon ce matin vomissement diarrhée.... ravie


Afin de l'aider/soulager la digestion difficile, ne pas hésiter à mettre des probiotiques dans sa gamelle : http://www.biovea.com/fr/product_det...ID=5046&OS=206

----------


## Kybou!

> bon ce matin vomissement diarrhée.... ravie


 ::  il n'a rien mangé d'autre que ses croquettes ? Pour la diarrhée, tu avais fait une bonne transition ?

----------


## cerbere

nan rien manger d'autre et non pas fait de transition il a juste manger deux poignées. Pas grave ca débouche la tuyauterie  ::

----------


## D-elphine

> heu mes chiens ici mangent des croquettes et le nain est bourré de tratre. Il faut arrêter de penser que les croquettes sont bonnes pour le tartre


ben je sais pas qui pense ça mais pas moi en tout cas (je suppose que ton message s'adresse au mien), je parle de croquettes mouillées qui à mon avis entartrent + facilement

----------


## cerbere

> mouillées ça passera mieux mais c'est pas forcément bon pour le tartre


donc tu ne voulais pas dire que les croquettes normales sont bonnes pour le tartre? si c'est le cas j'ai mal compris en effet  ::

----------


## TillidieBT

Pour vous, en puppy, c'est quoi le top ?

----------


## lealouboy

> donc tu ne voulais pas dire que les croquettes normales sont bonnes pour le tartre? si c'est le cas j'ai mal compris en effet


En fait, ça peut être bien si le chien mâche, je pense...
Coyot Boy a du tartre mais il ne mâche pas ses croquettes, il les gobe  ::  
Daïs et Djobi, n'ont pas de tartre, certes, elles mâchent plus mais d'après le véto, certains n'ont jamais de tartre aussi...

----------


## Kybou!

> Pour vous, en puppy, c'est quoi le top ?


Pour quelle race/type de chien ?

----------


## mofo

> En fait, ça peut être bien si le chien mâche, je pense...
> Coyot Boy a du tartre mais il ne mâche pas ses croquettes, il les gobe  
> Daïs et Djobi, n'ont pas de tartre, certes, elles mâchent plus mais d'après le véto, certains n'ont jamais de tartre aussi...


mon labrador n'a jamais eu un poil de tartre, et mon petit chien en a beaucoup, il est au croquettes aussi, le tartre ça dépend des chiens, mais le fait de mastiquer limite un peu la formation du tartre, je pense qu'il faut se dire que si le chien mange de la pâtée il aura plus de tartre que s'il mangeait des croquettes !

----------


## TillidieBT

> Pour quelle race/type de chien ?


bull terrier standard,
j'ai été pleinement satisfait des totw puppy pour les minis mais pour du standard ca le ferait pas trop.

----------


## joloclo

RE  :: Un revendeur de DLG vient de s'installer pas trop loin de chez moi,je n'ai que de bon retours de DLG,mais perso si la compo me convient et que je trouve le rapport Ca/Ph ds la normale,le taux de cendres m'inquiète,9,5 !! c'est pas trop ??

----------


## cerbere

je ne sais plus quel spécialiste disait que le chien ne mange pas il gobe (sauf quand y'a de la carcasse)

----------


## D-elphine

> donc tu ne voulais pas dire que les croquettes normales sont bonnes pour le tartre? si c'est le cas j'ai mal compris en effet


en effet, incompréhension, je ne pense pas qu'elles sont bonnes pour détartrer par contre mouillées je pense qu'elles sont bonnes pour entartrée  :: 

et effectivement certains chiens ont une prédisposition au tartre

----------


## mofo

> je ne sais plus quel spécialiste disait que le chien ne mange pas il gobe (sauf quand y'a de la carcasse)


tout dépend encore du chien, pour certains les croquettes n'ont même pas le temps de toucher les dents c'est voyage direct gamelle estomac, et d'autres (comme le mien) prennent le temps de croquer un minimum !

----------


## beauce

J'ai lu et relu les xxxx pages sur les compositions de croquettes je n'ai pas trouvé :
le détail de DLG Passion saumon.
L'avez-vous?
Bonne soirée à tous.
Cordialement

----------


## Kybou!

http://www.assist-ani.fr/boutique/do...ish-13-kg.html

----------


## Kybou!

Bref, c'est de la daube !  ::  25% de prot, c'est bon pour les poules !  ::

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

C'est quoi les 13% de la compo manquante? On te donne que 87,16% de la compo, le reste c'est du vent?

----------


## Kybou!

Ben, déjà, pas moyen de trouver le taux de calcium et de phosphore ahah ! La bonne blague !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Puis bon, 33% de patates quand même rofl !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quand je vois le prix du sac en plus ... Comment prendre les gens pour des pigeons ...

----------


## TillidieBT

> "Envoyé par *Kybou!*
> _Pour quelle race/type de chien ?"
> _
> bull terrier standard,
> j'ai été pleinement satisfait des totw puppy pour les minis mais pour du standard ca le ferait pas trop.


up

----------


## Kybou!

Pardon, je n'avais pas vu ta réponse  ::  ! 

Pourquoi ça ne le ferait pas pour du standard ? Pour la taille de la croquette ?

----------


## TillidieBT

> Pardon, je n'avais pas vu ta réponse  ! 
> 
> Pourquoi ça ne le ferait pas pour du standard ? Pour la taille de la croquette ?


Y'a pas de mal. Le totw puppy a une compo quasi adulte, c'est bien pour pas les faire trop pousser.

----------


## Taysa

Maxima adulte peut etre, on le donne des 7-8mois aux chiots staffs justement

----------


## pomku

Les Gosbi mini sont mini !  :Smile: 

Pour te donner une idée, tu peux facilement en poser deux sur une pièce de 1 centime d'euro

----------


## joloclo

> RE Un revendeur de DLG vient de s'installer pas trop loin de chez moi,je n'ai que de bon retours de DLG,mais perso si la compo me convient et que je trouve le rapport Ca/Ph ds la normale,le taux de cendres m'inquiète,9,5 !! c'est pas trop ??


 ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Les Gosbi mini sont… mini ! 
> 
> Pour te donner une idée, tu peux facilement en poser deux sur une pièce de 1 centime d'euro…


 et de meilleure qualité, y'a vraiment très peu de viande dans celles que tu donnais.... sinon je suis en réflexion pour changer les croquettes de Diana, actuellement aux maxima cotecnica grainfree dont je suis très satisfaite mais elle prend 7 ans cette année et je cherche un aliment avec un rapport phospho calcique plus faible. j'ai commandé un petit sac d'orijen senior voir si ça lui convient, mais niveau empreinte carbone c'est pas top et les prix ont quand même fortement augmenté. D. Faure de nourrir comme la nature me propose les gosbi senior mais je préfèrerais qq chose de plus "viandé", les applaws senior me semblent pas mal du tout: fort taux de prot, faible taux de cendres, de MG et de glucides, produit en europe, rapport phospho calcique de 1,02, prix raisonnbale et surtout de la VIANDE. des avis?

----------


## Kybou!

Yep, je les donnais à ma chienne, nickel Applaws senior ! Après, comme d'hab hein, tout dépend du chien ...

----------


## TillidieBT

promo Applaws sur z**+.fr en ce moment 

16% sur le prix du sac unitaire qui revient donc moins cher que le prix d'un pack (pas d'offre sur le pack de deux par contre)


merci Kybou!  ::

----------


## Taysa

J'hesite entre applaws junior et orijen perso. Applaws je doute de l'appetence ....

----------


## lyric64

Je vais poser peut être une question idiote pour certaines d'entres vous,mais depuis que j'ai passé ma chienne au TOTW wetlands
alors qu'elle était avant au TOTW saumon, elle fait des selles pratiquement molles.D’où ma question, de quoi cela peut-il provenir?
protéines viande? fibres?  ::  merci beaucoup...

----------


## Kybou!

Une moins bonne tolérance à la viande probablement (c'est délicat le canard) ... Pour les chiens plus sensibles, il n'est pas rare que le poisson passe mieux  ::

----------


## TillidieBT

wetlands j'avais que des bouses très molles ici..

----------


## lyric64

> Une moins bonne tolérance à la viande probablement (c'est délicat le canard) ... Pour les chiens plus sensibles, il n'est pas rare que le poisson passe mieux


Merci Kybou  ::

----------


## lyric64

> wetlands j'avais que des bouses très molles ici..


Arf ! carrément "des bouses" dis-tu! en fait,ici,elle commence bien,pis elle finit son paquet en bouse,c'est ça  :: 

Donc,c'est un peu pour ça, que je cherche, "la super croquette" lol au poisson sans céréale,pas trop de glucides, et pas 
trop chère ! mais c'est pas gagné ! ::

----------


## Kybou!

Et les Acana Pacifica ?

----------


## lyric64

> Et les Acana Pacifica ?


Bien,comme je le disais sur un autre post, ça me fait cher pour 2 chiens  :Frown:   j'hésitais avec* Farrado Truite* ?????

*Ingrédients:*
Truite fraîche (26 %), truite déshydratée (min. 24 %), Pomme de Terre,  Petits Pois, Graisse de poulet*, Huile de lin (2,5 %), Levure, Pulpe de  Betterave, Marc de surreau, Varech, Chlorure de sodium, FOS, MOS,  Extrait de yucca. *Conservé par un mélange de tocophérols et d'extrait  de romarin.

*Compléments alimentaires :*

Vitamine  A 15.000 IU/kg, Vitamine D3 1.000 IU/kg, Vitamine E 115 IU/kg,  Carbonate de fer 63 mg/kg, Sulfate de cuivre 48 mg/kg, Oxyde de  manganese 77 mg/kg, Carbonate de cobalt 3 mg/kg, Oxyde de zing 49 mg/kg,  Iodate de calcium anhydre 9 mg, Sélénite 0,12gm (Sélénite de sodium 12  mg/kg).

*Analyse Nutritionnelle :*

Protéines 29 %, Matières grasses 18 %, Fibres 2,5 %, Cendres 7,4 %, Humidité 8 %, Calcium 1,3 %, Phosphore 1,0  %.



*A savoir que eux me répondent qu'il "n'y a" que 29 % de glucides et moi en calculant je trouve 35% !!! cherchez l'erreur* ::

----------


## Kybou!

Farrado, moi je n'aime pas du tout ...

Mmmm et tu as testé de lui donner des croquettes au poulet ou à l'agneau ?

----------


## lyric64

> Farrado, moi je n'aime pas du tout ...
> 
> Mmmm et tu as testé de lui donner des croquettes au poulet ou à l'agneau ?


hum...il me semblait bien que tu n'aimais pas lol ! :: 
Oui, j'avais testé,et elle se démangeait avec le poulet,l'agneau moins ou pas (me souviens plus) pourquoi? as-tu autres idées? ::

----------


## Kybou!

Si elle ne supporte ni le poulet, ni l'agneau ... Non ! 

Enfin si mais pas ds la gamme de prix de Farrado :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu as testé les Gosbi Lamb and rice ?

----------


## lyric64

> Si elle ne supporte ni le poulet, ni l'agneau ... Non ! 
> 
> Enfin si mais pas ds la gamme de prix de Farrado :/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tu as testé les Gosbi Lamb and rice ?


Non, jusqu'à présent elle était  à Arden Grange et TOTW, merci Kybou ! vais regarder....

----------


## Poupoune 73

peut-être celles-là? https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...at/pa12m3.html

----------


## Kybou!

Ou alors tester des gammes de croquettes sensitives ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et franchement, vu la compo des Belcando, je les trouve juste hors de prix ! 

4,78 euros/kg pour ça ... https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Chien/Belcando-leonardo/Belcando-adult-grain-free-sans-cereale/Croquettes-alimentation-chien-et-chat/pa8es1al135ma32m3.html

 ::

----------


## Kybou!

Les Gosbi sont moins bien (à mon sens) en terme de compo mais leur gros gros avantage, c'est leur rapport qualité/prix ! 

Les Applaws sont vraiment toutes petites  ::  !

----------


## Kybou!

Ah heu ben je peux prendre une photo si tu veux mais ce n'est pas petit à ce point-là non ...

----------


## Kybou!

Non, pas depuis le décès de ma chienne en juillet, désolée ...  ::

----------


## mofo

moi j'ai les applaws light je crois que c'est à peu près pareil que les seniors non ??  alors si ça peut aider elles sont petites toute plates et en forme de croissant de lune.
si besoin je pourrais faire aussi une photo

----------


## Kybou!

Ah non, les senior, elles ne sont pas petites du tout hein ! Moi je parlais de la gamme poulet et agneau !!!!!

----------


## lyric64

Alors Kybou, j'ai regardé les Gosbi,mais (bin voui ! chez moi il y a toujours un "mais"  :: )  vous parliez il n'y a pas très longtemps
des problèmes de croquettes Espagnoles, peut-on toujours faire confiance???? sinon, Gosbi Fish m'a l'air pas mal....

----------


## Kybou!

Les Gosbi, il n'y a que les Lamb and rice qui sont pas mal, le reste ... Laisse tomber !

----------


## Kybou!

Non mais il y aura toujours un "mais" hein Lyric sauf qu'au bout d'un moment, il faut quand même bien se décider ...  :: 

Sinon, y a le BARF ...  ::

----------


## joloclo

> RE Un revendeur de DLG vient de s'installer pas trop loin de chez moi,je n'ai que de bon retours de DLG,mais perso si la compo me convient et que je trouve le rapport Ca/Ph ds la normale,le taux de cendres m'inquiète,9,5 !! c'est pas trop ??


 ::

----------


## mofo

> si tu veux bien a coté d'une piece que je me rende compte, merci !


voici les applaws light avec une pièce de 1 cts

a noter que je prends les sac de 2kg et il existe des sacs de 12 ou 14 kg je ne me souviens plus mais je pense que la taille des croq reste la meme







- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


oui je crois que le taux de cendres doit être bas, soit entre 6 et 8 max à ce que je me souviens du maître YenZ
après je laisse les autres confirmer ou pas mais je suis certaine que 9.5 c'est un peu beaucoup

----------


## lyric64

> Non mais il y aura toujours un "mais" hein Lyric sauf qu'au bout d'un moment, il faut quand même bien se décider ... 
> 
> Sinon, y a le BARF ...


 :: ,je t'en donnes des sueurs ma pauv' Kybou ! mdr ! je suis désolée! 
pour le BARF, hors de question! j'ai donné pour ma 1ière chienne,pas envie de recommencer,les croquettes justement je trouvais ça pas mal,euh.... :: 
jusqu'à ce ptit problème lol ! heureusement que tout est ok avec l'autre louloute ,sinon j'étais bonne pour la :: 
merci en tout cas de m'aider c'est sympa ! ::

----------


## Kybou!

Oui, elles sont plus grosses !

----------


## mofo

xaros tu devrais comparer la compo des seniors et light mais en regardant vite fait il me semble que c'est pas si différent que ca, je regarderai de plus près demain

----------


## MuzaRègne

xaros si tu veux des croquettes + petites et très appétentes >>> go go croquettes chat voire chaton !

Sinon pour l'appétence des applaws, pas de souci, même mes chats aiment beaucoup les applaws chien.

et re-sinon, pour les gosbi les puppy sont très bien, peut être même les HE j'ai pas regardé.

----------


## lyric64

Kybou! il n'y a que sur NCLN qu'on peut commander sans frais supplémentaires les Gosbi  dis-moi? et pas moins que 15kg? ::  lol

----------


## pomku

Les gammes de Gosbi en version "mini" sont dispo en paquets de 3 kg sur NCLN  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Si tu commandes une palette = 39 sacs directement en espagne ça te revient à 34 € le sac de puppy  ::

----------


## lyric64

> Les gammes de Gosbi en version "mini" sont dispo en paquets de 3 kg sur NCLN


J'ai un peu peur que ça fasse pitchoun pour ma cocker non,d'autant plus qu'elle ne croque pas,elle gobe les croquettes????

----------


## pomku

C'est sûr que si elle gobe, c'est embêtant. Mes chiens sont aux Gosbi mini "lamb and rice", mais eux, ils croquent, donc je n'ai pas ce souci. 
Si tu as un doute, tu peux toujours commander des échantillons sur NCLN. Ça te donnera une idée sans pour autant te retrouver avec 15 kg sur les bras…

----------


## lyric64

> C'est sûr que si elle gobe, c'est embêtant. Mes chiens sont aux Gosbi mini "lamb and rice", mais eux, ils croquent, donc je n'ai pas ce souci. 
> Si tu as un doute, tu peux toujours commander des échantillons sur NCLN. Ça te donnera une idée sans pour autant te retrouver avec 15 kg sur les bras…


Pas grave,je vais commander un sac de 15kg,dans tous les cas, si ça ne va pas pour une, ça ira pour celle à qui tout va  :Smile:  mais c'est vrai,que des fois de petits conditionnements pour commencer c'est mieux !

----------


## Taysa

En petite taille et bon prix : josera minibest peut etre (me semble de memoire c'est le nom) 

iana recommence a faire sa chieuse madame ne veut plus de la viande et uniquement des croquettes, finalement les acana ont l'air bonnes -__- du coup lui ai commander du orijen puppy on verra ce que ca donne !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Miniwell pardon ! Minibest c'est la gamme chiot et la compo est bof bof

----------


## Kybou!

> Si tu commandes une palette = 39 sacs directement en espagne ça te revient à 34  le sac de puppy


 ::  ! Je n'y avais pas songé mais oui, c'est une excellente idée pour l'appétence les croquettes chats/chatons !  ::

----------


## joloclo

:: Quelqu'un veut bien me répondre pour le taux de cendres des DLG,svp,j'ai posé la question 3 fois en vain,et je dois commander ces jours çi.Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Fahn

> Dites et les purizon ? C'est similaire ment le même prix et le phosphore est un peu plus bas. Par contre pas de chondro ni gluco mais il me semble que les moules ont le même effet ?


Les Purizon, on me les avait déconseillées car pas mal de chiens ne les supportaient pas très bien.
J'en avais eues en échantillon, et ça n'a pas loupé, Jedi a eu une belle diarrhée alors qu'il n'en avait pas eu des masses, juste en friandises.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelqu'un veut bien me répondre pour le taux de cendres des DLG,svp,j'ai posé la question 3 fois en vain,et je dois commander ces jours çi.Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Je ne peux pas te répondre, c'est plus élevé que ce qui est recommandé effectivement, mais je ne sais pas si c'est "catastrophique" ou non.

----------


## mofo

> Quelqu'un veut bien me répondre pour le taux de cendres des DLG,svp,j'ai posé la question 3 fois en vain,et je dois commander ces jours çi.Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


moi aussi je t'ai répondu page précédente (au dessous des photos des croquettes) et je pense aussi que 9.5 c'est élevé.  Essaie gosbi ou applaws(sans céréales)

----------


## didou752

@Xaros: mes loups sont sous Purizon et les supportent bien, il faut faire l'essai en prenant un petit paquet pour tester.

----------


## cerbere

j'ai une usine à caca maintenant .....

----------


## didou752

Ben nous ça va, avant il était aux royal canin. Pour comparer, je trouve que Pin'up qui a pris un peu de royal canin quand on a fait la transition de Moko (c'est toujours meilleur chez les autres) avait un poil plus moche, plus gras qu'avant et que maintenant (elle était sous orijen avant, mais j'en ai eu marre des difficultés d'appro). 
Moko a un très beau poil bien brillant, et pour le poids, je ne l'ai pas pesé récemment (faut que j'aille chez le véto) mais il ne semble pas avoir grossi.

----------


## joloclo

Merci les filles,Applaws me tente bien,je pensais qu'il y avait trop de Ca et Ph,je ne sais pas l'age exact de mon loulou,mais il doit avoir ds les 8 voire 9 ans .

----------


## rhythms

les acana wild prairie donnent un poil super brillant et de bonnes pattes, pas de gaz et pas de grattouilles ( mon loulou a souffert de très graves carences alimentaires au début de sa vie, récupéré squelettique il avait mal aux pattes et peu de poils), c'est fini il ne boite plus dès qu'il court un peu ... mais il ne les aime pas, faut rajouter des trucs pour qu'il mange, j' ai commandé les black angus puppy de markus muhler pressées à froid et si il les aime ( il aime aucune croc) c'est qu'elles ont un super goût (critère chien) et peuvent servir de récompense (pour l'instt dois utiliser la viande fraiche, c'est pas super pratique), je vs dirai ce qu'il en pense

----------


## Kybou!

> Merci les filles,Applaws me tente bien,je pensais qu'il y avait trop de Ca et Ph,je ne sais pas l'age exact de mon loulou,mais il doit avoir ds les 8 voire 9 ans .


Applaws senior !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et merde >< et nutrivet avec leur problemes aleatoires c'est nul aussi
> bon bah en gros j'ai pas le choix ... faut que je regarde où elles sont moins cheres les applaws


Sur zooplus.co.uk ! 

Mais sinon, il y a une belle promo en ce moment sur le .fr !  :Smile:

----------


## rhythms

si vous commandez des croquettes sur zooplus.fr, la livraison se fait par GLS ou par chronopost ? merci

----------


## Taysa

Help besoin d'aide, je passe Iana sur orijen. Suivant les sites et le fabricant je ne trouve pas pareil pour le dosage. 
Elle a 3mois et fais 7kg et quelques. 

Je lui donne 300gr comme avec les acana ? 
Plus / moins ? 

On me dis aussi que pour elle je me suis planter j'aurais du prendre le puppy large et non le puppy normal ?!

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Help besoin d'aide, je passe Iana sur orijen. Suivant les sites et le fabricant je ne trouve pas pareil pour le dosage. 
> Elle a 3mois et fais 7kg et quelques. 
> 
> Je lui donne 300gr comme avec les acana ? 
> Plus / moins ? 
> 
> On me dis aussi que pour elle je me suis planter j'aurais du prendre le puppy large et non le puppy normal ?!


Selon les recommandations Orijen, 300g c'est bien : (voir en bas de page) http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chiot/44322

Perso le puppy normal me semble plus approprié.  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Quand Chaussette était chiot, il avait des croquettes à volonté ...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Zooplus me mefie car ils mettent pas la bonne compo en plus sur leurs sites :| donc oui je pensais 300gr.

kybou! 300gr c'est pour me donner une idee de toute maniere elle les mange pas ... Elle en ait loin meme d'ou le changement vers Orijen voir si elle mange plus. Si elle reclame plus je lui en remets sans probleme mais c'est pour me donner un point de repere sinon je sais pas ce qu'elle mange

----------


## Kybou!

En même temps, si sa courbe de prise de poids est "normale", ça va ... Mais je comprends du coup oui ...

----------


## Pitchoun'

Sinon vas là : http://www.orijen.ca/blog/products/dry-dog-food/puppy/
et tu clic sur "Feeding" (situé à droite du texte) et tu as les dosages recommandés.

----------


## Taysa

Normale je sais pas, elle grossit quoi le veto la trouve niquel en taille / poids donc je la laisse faire mais je force quand meme un peu a manger sinon madame prefere jouer ! 
Pourtant elle est dans une piece a part et sans ganja.

le soir ca va a peu pres mais le matin je dois donner a la main, elle doit manger 100gr a tout casser et la journee elle a un kong qui distribue mais pas bien de resultats.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pitchoun moi qui parle pas un mot d'anglais je savais pas ou regarder ! Ca m'aide beaucoup  ::  
le fabricant me disait 100gr pour 10kg de poids corporel mais pour un adulte ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si je suis le tableau : 240gr pour 10kg mais vu qu'elle les fais meme pas.

----------


## TillidieBT

belle promo chez dewanda sur les maxima gf: 34kg pour moins de 99€  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tiens Gosbi se met à l'humide :

Gosbi Fresko

Ne casse pas non plus des briques (contient plus d'amidon que de protéines, après calcul rapide) mais ça semble correct à première vue.

----------


## TillidieBT

Concernant ta remarque de l'autre jour Muzarègne sur Gosbi, j'ai demandé en septembre ou octobre à acheter une palette que je serais venu chercher directement à l'usine et j'ai essuyé un refus; et ils m'ont _à nouveau_ redirigé vers original dogs.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ca doit être possible pour nous parce qu'on est pas loin, alors (pyrénées atlantiques).

----------


## Taysa

Vois avec la compagnie des croquettes sinon le tarifs qu'il peut te proposer si tu prends une palette  ::  
dis que tu viens de ma part via rescue

----------


## TillidieBT

> Ca doit être possible pour nous parce qu'on est pas loin, alors (pyrénées atlantiques).


euh.. j'ai déménagé dans les PO à la frontière

----------


## cerbere

bon les applaws c'est une horreur. Chien qui fait 10 fois caca par jour il n'arrête pas de péter.... pauvre chien

----------


## Kybou!

Ne me remercie pas Cerbere !  ::  

 ::  ! C'est qu'elles ne lui conviennent pas, reste plus qu'à changer de croquettes ...  ::

----------


## Taysa

Orijen commencer : un coup caca bof un coup tres bien par contre selles en plus gros volume qu'avec le royal caca mais par contre elle les mangent bien c'est deja un bon point meme si on est toujours loin des 250-300gr / jour

----------


## cerbere

ben je vais reprendre les anciennes et voir pour passer à la tradi...

Mamie (je vais en prendre pour mon grade lol) a eu la gentillesse de me calculer tout ca  ::

----------


## Taysa

Pour celle que ca interessais le Acana fit est de nouveau dispo sur zoofast, a 81.88€ les 26kg !

----------


## rhythms

les black angus puppy de markus Muhler sont plus odorantes que les acana, il les a mangées pdt deux jours telles quelles mais maintenant faut de nouveau rajouter huile, gruyère râpé ... malheureusement elles contiennent du millet qui n'est pas bon pour la thyroïde, je ne sais pas si la quantité est significative mais sur le long terme c'est peut-être pas top, dommage, j'aimais bien le fait qu'elles sont pressées à froid et pas extrudées

----------


## rhythms

> au choix


merci xaros

----------


## rhythms

si on commande sur zoofast c'est tjrs gls qui livre ou on peut choisir (avec ou ss frais supplémentaires) chronopost ? merci

----------


## TillidieBT

Quelqu'un aurait une idée du pourquoi sur un même sac d'Applaws puppy il y a une compo écrite en anglais qui diffère des autres langues ??

----------


## MuzaRègne

Diffère sur quels points ?

----------


## joloclo

Je crois que parfois les compo diffèrent selon le pays

----------


## TillidieBT

en anglais 39/22 Ca 1.6 ph 1.31 carbs < 21.5
en fr:      38/20 Ca 1.8 ph 1.33 carbs < 23.5

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ca doit être pour l'un analyse moyenne, pour l'autre l'analyse garantie ? (selon la législation du pays)
Enfin je sais pas c'est possible en tout cas.
La compo est la même sinon ?

----------


## Kybou!

J'ai lu ton message puis ta signature Muza ... Faut vraiment que tu fasses quelque chose je crois ...  ::

----------


## rhythms

si vs avez déjà commandé sur zoofast, pourriez-vs me dire quel transporteur a effectué la livraison ? merci

----------


## Taysa

Je ne sais plus désolé je n'y prête pas attention

----------


## brigitte56

> si vs avez déjà commandé sur zoofast, pourriez-vs me dire quel transporteur a effectué la livraison ? merci


GLS

----------


## lily130/8

pour zoofast je crois que le transporteur est forcément GLS... malheureusement vu que j'ai presque toujours des problèmes avec eux :/

----------


## rhythms

merci pour l'info, pour moi, le mode de livraison est déterminant, c'est la première chose que je regarde sur un site 
j'évite de commander sur les sites qui ne livrent ni en relais ni par la poste avec suivi ( trop de contraintes avec GLS dt on ne sait jmais qd ils viendront ou pas - à moins qu'ils ne précisent leur jour de passage par mail ? on ne peut pas vivre des jours entiers à proximité de la sonnette ...) 
les acana st qd mm moins chères sur zoofast que chez tiendanimal (qui livre très rapidement et par chronopost), c'est dommage !

----------


## Taysa

Bah ui elles sont carrément moins chères même orijen la ils ont ré approvisionner j'ai fais du stock !

----------


## Massmiette

j'ai une petite question : Bowie est aux Maxima grain free depuis + de 6 mois (on a testé Josera, Acana, mais c'était caca mou et toutou maigrichon). Il est en pleine forme, pas maigre, et ne fait plus de bouses ^^

MAIS....il pète....

Alors je ne sais pas si cela peut être du à ce qu'il peut manger à côté (friandises et trucs qu'il peut choper en balade), ou si ce sont les croquettes, mais il fait des prouts affreux !

Est ce que c'est "normal" ? ou est ce que je dois m'en "inquiéter" ?

----------


## Kybou!

T'en inquiéter, je n'irais peut-être pas jusque là, enfin, à voir si ta maison ne risque pas de sauter à tout moment tellement c'est violent quoi ... Le seul moyen de savoir si ça vient des croquettes, c'est de supprimer tous les à-côtés: friandises, ce qu'il vole (mais bon, ça c'est difficile contrôlable malheureusement)...

----------


## Kybou!

Quelqu'un aurait un code de réduction pour une commande sur Zoofast svp ? Merci !

----------


## Taysa

J'ai jamais vu qu'on pouvait mettre des codes sur zoofast  ::  Elle applique 3% d'office a chaque commande et met des cadeaux un peu au hasard en fonction mais apres jamais vu ca perso

----------


## Kybou!

Ah oki, bah heu oui, j'avais espoir quoi lol !  ::  Merci pour la réponse  ::

----------


## TillidieBT

Pour quelles références c'est vraiment moins cher chez eux ?

----------


## Taysa

Bah regarde  :: 

Mais genre orijen a 55 le sac ou acana a 40

----------


## Didi4994

Bonjour,

Je compte changer j'étais aux Gosbi mais ils en sont pas fan pis j'en voudrais des sans céréales et j'hésite entre Purizon, Acana et Nutrivet, vous me conseillez quoi?

----------


## lealouboy

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compte changer j'étais aux Gosbi mais ils en sont pas fan pis j'en voudrais des sans céréales et j'hésite entre Purizon, Acana et Nutrivet, vous me conseillez quoi?


Nous sommes plusieurs à avoir eu une mauvaise expérience avec Nutrivet, je te les déconseille  :: 
Acana pacifica ne convenait pas du tout chez mon chien hypersensible (MICI) et pas mal sur mes 2 chiennes sans soucis.

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compte changer j'étais aux Gosbi mais ils en sont pas fan pis j'en voudrais des sans céréales et j'hésite entre Purizon, Acana et Nutrivet, vous me conseillez quoi?


Orijen, Acana ou Applaws ... A voir après ce qu'elles aimeront/supporteront  ::

----------


## Massmiette

il y a aussi les Maxima grain free

----------


## Titebambi

Je dois garder un petit chien pour surement quelques mois, la maitresse n'a même pas été capable de me donner la marque des croquettes qu'elle lui achète habituellement mais d'après ce que j'ai vu ce sont des croquettes premier prix de grande surface... 

Il a eu 6 mois là, est-ce que je peux le mettre direct à des croquettes adultes ou bien il vaut mieux que je le mette à des croquettes chiots ou junior encore un peu ?

----------


## Nyunyu

Je resterai sur du chiot/junior, quoi que des croquettes adultes de bonne qualité seront toujours préférables à des croquettes pour chiots de merde ...

----------


## Titebambi

C'est que comme j'ai lu que la transition à l'adulte se faisait environ vers 7 mois je me demandais du coup, si pour moins d'un mois c'était important de garder quand même l'alimentation jeune ou si je pouvais direct commander de l'adulte =) 

De toute la manières je compte bien prendre des croquettes de qualité sans céréales et j'espère la convaincre de les continuer quand elle le reprendra  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et du coup en junior ce sont les mêmes marques qui restent les meilleures ?

----------


## Kybou!

Je n'aime pas trop la compo des Acana puppy perso (elles ont des céréales et je suis plutôt pour le "sans céréales" pour ma part même si je reconnais qu'il existe de bonnes croquettes avec céréales, bref) ... En même temps, Acana, je n'aime que le High Prairie, le Pacifica ou le Grassland ... 

Je te conseille vraiment de partir là-dessus: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354870 ou celles-ci: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354937 ! C'est quoi comme chien ?

Sinon, pars sur du Orijen (à voir ce qu'il aimera/supportera après) ...

Après, il faut reconnaître que sur Zoofast.fr, les Acana puppy ont un rapport qualité/prix IMBATTABLE !

----------


## Taysa

Les fit & light chez acana sont tres bien aussi !

----------


## joloclo

> Les fit & light chez acana sont tres bien aussi !


C'est ce que je donne à mon chien car il devait perdre du poids(pb de thyroide)et je me demandais si les taux conviennent à un chien de 7 ou 8 ans ??

----------


## Kybou!

> Les fit & light chez acana sont tres bien aussi !


Aussi ouaip !

----------


## Titebambi

c'est un bichon x coton de tuléard

----------


## Kybou!

Ok donc si tu choisis Applaws, prends les small  ::  !

----------


## Titebambi

Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'il n'y a pas les applaws sur zoofast et je dois commander les sanabelle de mon chat et le prix était imbattable !

----------


## TillidieBT

Bonne année au fait !

merci pour les réponses

et au passage: je ne commanderai plus rien chez dewandas, ce sont des voleurs, et je pèse mes mots

----------


## Taysa

Ah bah pour dewandas on avait prevenu  :Smile:

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je n'ai même jamais pu aller sur leur site ... ils t'ont fait quoi ?

----------


## Flee

J'ai passé mon gros aux Acana light & fit du coup, parce qu'il se transforme doucement en bonbonne  ::  , je commande sur zoofast mais alors faut se méfier des délais de livraison, 2 semaines pour les avoir, outch.

Sinon les Purizon j'ai une amie qui a testé sur ces chiens mais comme ça n'allait pas elle m'a donné le paquet, ben ça ne convient pas du tout aux miens non plus, ils pètent grave et surtout ils ne les aiment pas, ils grignotent quoi.
Voilà pour un petit retour.

----------


## Titebambi

Mais du coup les acana fit & light  ça pourrait aller pour le mien aussi ?

----------


## Taysa

Ce sont des croquettes pour faire maigrir ! Surtout pas pour un chiot  :Smile:  

honnetement zoofast vu l'ecart de prix pas grave si ca met plus longtemps, pas oublier qu'ils livrent de pologne normal ca soit plus long  :Smile:

----------


## Titebambi

Ah mais comme vous l'aviez dit juste après mon message je me demandais ^^

----------


## Kybou!

Ah oui non hein Bambi, va pas acheter les Acana light and fit toi !!!!

----------


## Titebambi

nan nan t'inquiète ^^ 

Je vais regarder tout ça et comparer aussi niveau prix demain à tête reposée

----------


## TillidieBT

> Je n'ai même jamais pu aller sur leur site ... ils t'ont fait quoi ?


Commandé l'offre deux fois 14kg de maxima gf + 6kg gratuits 

une première fois seuls arrivent les deux gros sacs, je réclame les 6kg qui me sont envoyés plus tard; ok.

Je refais cette même commande quelques jours après, idem réception des deux gros sacs seulement; réclamation des 6kg avec pour réponse cette fois: erreur informatique l'offre finissait le 30 novembre.
D'une ma première commande datait du 10 décembre et j'ai tout reçu, mais même, l'offre était toujours présente quand j'ai commandé avec facture à l'appui donc menteurs et voleurs.

----------


## Didi4994

Bon moi je pense passer aux Purizon...
Ils font pas comme chez Nourrircommelanature des échantillons?

----------


## corinnebergeron

aH ouais douze kilos cadeau pas reçus c'est carrément du vol.

----------


## Poupoune 73

purizon j'avais acheté des échantillons de 200g à l'époque (fin 2012/début 2013)

----------


## Fahn

Bon, il faut que je trouve de nouvelles croquettes pour les loups, parce que ça va être un peu plus juste niveau budget d'ici un moment.
Pour Jedi, je pense rester sur les croquettes qu'il a maintenant, à savoir des croquettes sans céréales qu'il digère parfaitement.
Par contre pour les autres, faut déjà que je réfléchisse et que je fasse des tests pour l'appétence et la digestibilité.
Alors of course, elles ne peuvent pas être trop chères (moins de 3.6€/kg) et de bonne qualité, ou en tout cas pas complètement à jeter, et pas de maïs dans la compo...
Des idées?  ::

----------


## pomku

A ce prix-là, tu as une bonne partie de la  gamme des Exclusive of Gosbi. Mais je ne sais pas qui est distributeur en Belgique.

----------


## BlueBubble

> Des avis sur *Taste of the Wild ?
> 
> Taste of the Wild (attention aux minéraux pour les grandes races des gammes adultes weetlands, prairie et pacific stream)
> 
> 
> **Les séries Weetland, High Prairie et Pacific Stream sont donc pas tops pour les races de grand gabarit, c'est ça ? A cause des minéraux ? Par exemple le Calcium qui les feraient pousser trop vite alors ?
> Il faut donc que je me dirige sur une autre série pour un CLT.
> Pourtant les High Land sont à 2% de Calcium, trop haut ? + vers les 1% idéalement ? Phosphore : 1.4%.**
> 
> ...



Vous en pensez quoi pour un CKC ? Au niveau cardiaque, gabarit etc.

----------


## Kybou!

TOTW j'aime bien perso ... Après, c'est tjs la même chose, à voir si ton chien aimera/supportera  ::

----------


## Lolly Titi

Bonjour,

Que pensez-vous des croquettes Yarrah et des Canichef?

Merci

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonjour,
> 
> Que pensez-vous des croquettes Yarrah et des Canichef?
> 
> Merci


Bonjour, pour moi, les 2 sont une CATASTROPHE, le 1er ingrédient étant des céréales ! En prime, elles sont hors de prix ! Pour le même budget (voir moins), vous trouverez de très bonnes croquettes en p.360 de ce topic  ::  

Edit: 25% de prot, pour moi, c'est vraiment trop peu ...

----------


## Lolly Titi

Ah ouais à ce point! J'ai vu ça dans un Biocoop, comme quoi...Je vais jeter un oeil à la p.360 donc.

----------


## Kybou!

Souvent, les croquettes bio ne sont vraiment pas top  ::  !

----------


## Nyunyu

Coucou!
Quels ont été vos problèmesavec les NUTR*VET? Le commercial passe au club canin ce jour pour présenter la gamme, j'aimerai bien en profiter pour remonter vos expériences négatives et voir sa réaction...  :Smile:

----------


## Titebambi

Elles sont vraiment pas bien les Acana puppy ?? 

Parce que ça fait une heure que je cherche et que je me prends la tête  ::  et côté prix ce sont vraiment les plus abordables et en plus elles sont sur zoofast (où j'ai aussi une offre imbattable pour les sanabelle) donc ça m'arrangerait vraiment bien de prendre celles là  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Bah, tout est relatif, y a pire mais y a largement mieux quoi ...  :: 

Nyunyu, pour ma part, j'ai reçu un paquet avec des croquettes de formes et de couleurs complètement différentes, l'odeur dans le paquet était différente également et très désagréable ... Mes chiens devenaient actionnaires majoritaires chez GDF, selles pas top, j'ai arrêté, plus confiance en la marque du coup ... 

D'ailleurs, j'ai jeté le paquet ... En prime, quand on leur pose des questions, trop de zones d'ombres subsistent et ça, bah non quoi ... Fin, plein de trucs louches chez eux ...

----------


## Taysa

Je les ai donner les acana puppy elles sont tres bien, le seul reproche c'est le taux ca/p un peu haut mais sur un chiot de petites races cela a moindre consequence et la compo est tres bien. A ce prix la c'est un tres bon rapport qualitee / prix.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre moi ca fais donc la 2eme fois que je recois mes sacs ouvert, la 1ere fois un seul sur 2 mais la les 4. Ils ont deux coup de lames symetriques tous au meme endroit alors est ce qu'ils font ca pour faire rentrer l'air et pouvoir les mettre en forme comme ils veulent sous  cello je ne sais pas mais en tout cas ca me plais moyen. 

De plus les croq n'ont pas la meme couleur du tout entre les deux paquets.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Nyunyu : qualité pas du tout constante, croquettes visiblement différentes selon les paquets. D'après eux, "différence de cuisson, c'est pas grave" : sauf que si, diarrhées, amaigrissement important. Quand c'est bien c'est très bien, mais alors sinon, la cata : on a sevré une portée avec, la mère et les chiots en excellent état rien à redire jusqu'à un moment tout d'un coup (changement de sac) grosse cata, on s'est retrouvé avec des chiots et une lice squelettiques, j'ai failli avoir des problèmes avec l'éleveur à cause de ça (clients qui refusent un chiot réservé car pas en état, tu imagines la réputation ...).
Et donc c'était sur plusieurs mois, sur une dizaine d'adultes + une portée de 9, j'estime que c'était assez représentatif.
D'après un de mes élèves, son maître de stage a aussi eu des problème, analyses de l'aliment faites par contre (nous on a juste laissé courir ...), résultat = problème de cuisson effectivement, mais au point que certains lots sont complètement cramés et indigestes.

----------


## lealouboy

Avec Nutrivet, pareil que les autres, le premier lot reçu était parfait, Djobi a super bien supporté la transition, selles nickelles, poil nickel  :Smile: 
Avec le second lot, une catastrophe, les croquettes n'étaient pas de la même couleur (elles étaient plus foncées) et là, Djobi avait des gaz à l'odeur monstrueuse en permanence et les selles molles...
J'ai changé aussi ...

----------


## lealouboy

> Bon, il faut que je trouve de nouvelles croquettes pour les loups, parce que ça va être un peu plus juste niveau budget d'ici un moment.
> Pour Jedi, je pense rester sur les croquettes qu'il a maintenant, à savoir des croquettes sans céréales qu'il digère parfaitement.
> Par contre pour les autres, faut déjà que je réfléchisse et que je fasse des tests pour l'appétence et la digestibilité.
> Alors of course, elles ne peuvent pas être trop chères (moins de 3.6/kg) et de bonne qualité, ou en tout cas pas complètement à jeter, et pas de maïs dans la compo...
> Des idées?


Exclusive of Gosbi lamb&rice ou Natyka gold (ça parait cher mais il y a des remises quantitatives importantes)  ::

----------


## pomku

Le souci Lea, c'est que Fahn est en Belgique. je lui ai déjà conseillé les exclusive of Gosbi (toujours aussi parfaites pour les nains  :Smile: ), mais où les commander en Belgique ? NCLN ne livre qu'en France métro…

----------


## didou752

@Xaros, effectivement le peu de différence de compo est bizarre. Elles semblent juste un peu plus grasses  ::

----------


## Taysa

Faire gaff avec zooplus souvent leurs compos sont fausses ...

----------


## Nyunyu

En même temps, ca se tient dans le sens où beaucoup de marques pour chiots sont trop riches, font pousser les chiots trop vite, et c'est néfaste pour leur bonne croissance/développement.
Ils essaient peut être de réguler la croissance trop soudaine, et trop conséquente pour la santé future du chiot (boîtement, pb de hanches ou ligaments, etc)

----------


## Nyunyu

Possible oui.
De toute facon plus on se rapproche d'une alimentation simple et naturelle, et plus on voit a quel point puppy/junior/adulte/senior est "relatif".

----------


## Kybou!

Je n'ai pas regardé les compos mais si Pepette est un vieux chien, gaffe aux taux de minéraux quand même ...

----------


## meloy

Bonjour,
Je suis actuellement sous dog lover's Gold mais le taux de cendre à 9,5 me gêne. Orijen est un poil trop cher pour ma bourse!!! J'aurai voulu savoir ce que vous pensez des acana adult large breed. Merci d'avance

----------


## fafoubleu

Alors je ne comprends RIEN.
Que faut-il donner ?
Des croquettes sans céréales (mais le riz est une céréale, non ?), des croquettes cuites à basse température ? De l'agneau et pas du poulet ?
Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce monde de fou.
Quand je fais mon marché j'essaie d'acheter pour ma famille les meilleurs produits.
Quand je vois la composition de toutes ces croquettes j'ai envie de vomir.
Le petit chiot que je vais avoir est nourri au Gosbi exclusive et tout le baratin.
Mamma mia...

----------


## Nyunyu

Meilleures croquettes page 360, sinon le topic du BARF  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Xaros pour les fibres : si ta chienne n'a pas de problèmes de constipation franchement les fibres tu peux ne pas t'en occuper.

----------


## fafoubleu

Actuellement mon petit chiot est encore chez l'éleveuse qui la nourrit au Gosbi mini fish, donc pas de poulet.
Si c'était il y a 50 ans je la nourrirais comme nous nourrissions notre premier chien : riz qu'on allait acheter par sac de 15 kilos chez les Chinois dans le 13ème à Paris et bas morceaux de viande. Mon chien est mort à l'âge de 13 ans passé ce qui pour dogue allemand, même bâtard est un âge canonique. Maintenant on se déplace pas mal, je ne me vois pas faire du Barf.
Mon éleveuse me conseille ensuite Gosbi lamb and fish jusqu'à 10 mois.
Que pensez-vous d'Amikinos ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

comme indiqué précédemment p360 de ce topic, dans sa 2e intervention, yenz a listé les marques de qualité, avec et sans céréales, dont exclusive of gosbi. à toi de voir dans cette liste ce qui te convient (composition, analyse, budget, provenance...) et surtout ce qui convient à TON chien. dans ce même post créé par yenz il y un lien vers le post-it de muzarègne sur comment choisir l'alimentation de son chien, qui est très bien fait et te donnera quelques clés pour t'aiguiller dans ton choix. et comme le répétait yenz notre maitre à tous en matière de croquettes, avec ou sans céréales c'est un faux débat, ce qui compte c'est la proportion de viande dans le produit fini.

----------


## Rango

Bonjour
je me greffe à la conversation mais j'ai lu quelques  messages t j'ai retenu les purizen et les dog lovers gold (mais qui sont pluscalorique apparemment, c'est ça?). Sinon j'aimerai bien aussi avoir des avis sur celles-ci http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/178025
compo :
*Ingrédients :
viande de poulet suisse déshydratée et moulue 29 %, pommes de terre cuites à la vapeur 16 %, riz brun complet, poisson de la mer polaire déshydraté 6 %, légumes en purée (betteraves, chicorée, céleri, blettes, panais, racine de persil), huiles végétales pressées à froid (huiles de lin, de colza, de noix, d'onagre), farine de marrons, germes de riz, mélange de fruits de mer déshydratés (algues marines, chair de moule, chair de crustacés), huile de poisson, mélange d'herbes des Alpes 3% (fenouil, ortie, pissenlit, cumin, camomille, thym, feuilles de framboisier, feuilles de mûrier, gentiane), alfalfa, semences de fenugrec, semences de chardon-Marie, terre médicinale, huile de romarin, fleurs de roses d'Inde.

Vitamines naturelles et oligoéléments :
vitamine A (9 500 UI/kg), vitamine D (950 UI/kg), vitamine E (90 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (3,5 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (7 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (4,2 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (42 µg/kg), biotine (200 µg/kg), acide folique (0,35 mg/kg), niacine (21 mg/kg), vitamine C (100 mg/kg), acide pantothénique (7 mg/kg), choline (1 000 mg/kg), fer (180 mg/kg), cobalt (1 mg/kg), manganèse (40 mg/kg), sélénium (0,25 mg/kg), cuivre (6,5 mg/kg), zinc (65 mg/kg), iode (1,6 mg/kg).

Additifs :
le fabricant garantit que ces croquettes ne contiennent aucun additif.*

----------


## Rango

merci pour ta réponse, je ne cherche pas forcément le moins de gras c'est juste que j'ai lu que les dog lovers gold pouvaient favoriser l'embonpoint et comme j'ai un glouton , stérilisé qui vit en appartement et qui (hormis pendant les balades préfèrent) largement roupiller que courir derrière le moindre jouet :Big Grin: , je préférerai prendre du "pas trop "gras

----------


## Rango

pour l'instant il mange des royals canins qu'il mangeait chez sa Fa comme je en savais pas quoi prendre au début j'ai repris les mêmes pour faire une transition plus tard.
Il n'a pas d'embonpoint, c'est un petit gabarit de 9-10jg qui est à son poids de forme, après le % de gras n'est pas mon critère principale de choix, c'est juste que j'ai lu quelques commentaires qui disait que les dlg avait favorisé l'embonpoint chez leur chien.
et j'ai lu sur zooplus des avis très positifs sur ces croquettes surtout pour les "petits "chiens, c'est pour ça que je suis venue demander vos avis ici

----------


## Rango

ok et du coup entre dlg et purizon tu as gardé lesquelles?

----------


## Rango

ok merci pour tes conseils :Embarrassment:

----------


## Poupoune 73

comme le disait Muzarègne dans son post-it, les croquettes c'est mini 24% de protéines et mini 12% de matières grasses. ce sont les GLUCIDES qui favorisent l'embonpoint et ce n'est jamais indiqué (ou très rarement) indiqué sur le paquet parce qu'il n'y a pas de quoi être fier...les glucides se calculent de la manière suivante: 100-prot-mat grasses-cendres-humidité-fibres. moins il y a de glucides et mieux c'est

----------


## Taysa

25/12 les minima pas 24  ::

----------


## Didi4994

On m'a parlé des RC spécial beagle pour la beagle qu'en pensez vous... je ne suis pas très RC d'habitude mais on m'a dit que son beagle adorait qu'il avait un beau poil les digérait bien ...

----------


## joloclo

Pour moi les croquettes par races ne st que du marketing,il y a mieux que R.C .

----------


## Rango

encore un question pour les taste of the wild, 9.5% de cendres et 2.1% de calcium ce n'est pas trop pour une petit gabarit?

----------


## Kybou!

Ce qui est importe, c'est le rapport phospho-calcique (Ca/P), les TOTW sont très bien  ::  !

----------


## Poupoune 73

> On m'a parlé des RC spécial beagle pour la beagle qu'en pensez vous... je ne suis pas très RC d'habitude mais on m'a dit que son beagle adorait qu'il avait un beau poil les digérait bien ...


 quand le croisement du chien est inconnu, on fait comment?  ::  sinon la compo des RC beagle: COMPOSITION: protéin*es de volaille déshydratées, maïs, riz, blé, graisses animales, gluten de maïs, hydrolysat de protéines animales, fibres végétales, isolat de protéines végétales*, pulpe de betterave, sel*s minéraux, huile de poisson, levures, huile de soja, téguments et graines de psyllium, fructo-oligo-saccharides, hydrolysat de levure (source de manno-oligo saccharides), huile de bourrache, extraits de the vert et de raisins (sources de polyphénols), hydrolysat de crustacé (source de glucosamine), extrait de rose d’Inde (source de lutéine), hydrolysat de cartilage (source de chondroïtine) allô c'est pour nourrir un carnivore et y'a pas de viande dans les ingrédients!!!!! et si sur rescue on pouvait éviter de cautionner certaines pratiques de RC... http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

----------


## Kybou!

> quand le croisement du chien est inconnu, on fait comment?


Ben il n'a pas à bouffer épicétou, il avait qu'à être de race stout !  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Bon, c'est relou, je crois que les Applaws Senior dont j'ai attendu la livraison pendant 120 ans ne font pas de bien à Noa. Je trouve qu'elle a du mal à faire ses besoins depuis que la transition avec ses anciennes croquettes est finie, et ses crottes sont pas belles du tout. C'est un peu dur à évaluer car Noa kiffe faire ses besoins loiiin dans les champs et bonjour pour retrouver l'endroit où elle a fait  ::  mais du peu que j'ai vu c'est vraiment pas satisfaisant. Vous pensez que c'est dû à quoi ? Trop de protéines ? (y'a 75% de poulet)

 ::

----------


## Kybou!

Non c'est pas une question de taux de prot mais plutôt de tolérance ... Depuis qd mange-t-elle les Applaws ?

----------


## mademoisellecha

on a fait 2 semaines de transition et là elle ne mange plus que ça depuis qqs jours

----------


## Lili03

Kimi est aux Applaws Senoir depuis plusieurs mois maintenant et tout est nickel  ::  .... ( l'automne et sa saison des fruits est fini ouf !!! une vraie bonbonne à cette époque de l'année ... )  . Là,  elle a retrouvé son poids de croisière ... donc rien à dire sur ces croquettes . 

Elle va avoir un chek-up bientôt ( + rappel vaccins ) avec PDS .... on croise les doigts que tout soit top !

----------


## Kybou!

> on a fait 2 semaines de transition et là elle ne mange plus que ça depuis qqs jours


Quelques jours, c'est vraiment peu ... Fais le bilan après 1 semaine ou 2 peut-être ... Maintenant, elles ne lui conviennent peut-être pas hein, je ne dis pas le contraire ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bon, c'est relou, je crois que les Applaws Senior dont j'ai attendu la livraison pendant 120 ans ne font pas de bien à Noa. Je trouve qu'elle a du mal à faire ses besoins depuis que la transition avec ses anciennes croquettes est finie, et ses crottes sont pas belles du tout. C'est un peu dur à évaluer car Noa kiffe faire ses besoins loiiin dans les champs et bonjour pour retrouver l'endroit où elle a fait  mais du peu que j'ai vu c'est vraiment pas satisfaisant. Vous pensez que c'est dû à quoi ? Trop de protéines ? (y'a 75% de poulet)


 tu confonds taux de viande et taux de protéines, ce n'est pas la même chose! je suis passée des maxima cotecnica grainfree aux applaws seniors ça se passe bien pour l'instant, mais elles peuvent ne pas convenir  ::  peut-être que gosbi lui ira mieux? ou maxima cotecnica? ou josera?

----------


## mademoisellecha

je vais attendre encore un petit peu de voir ce que ça donne...? mais j'ai peur que ça lui déglingue le système digestif.

----------


## YenZ

Je passais par ici après une absence prolongée alors j'en profite pour vous faire un petit coucou, en particulier à ma mamie adorée et sa chérie, ma voix belge de velours, ma paysanne au fin fond de sa cambrousse, à estelle, sarah (y&p), joloclo, odrey, siju, labradounette, hatchiko, rafaela, wendy, fred, et tous ceux et celles que j'oublie !
J'espère que vous allez bien et que vos loustics aussi, bises à toutes, ainsi qu'une bonne et heureuse année avec santé, bonheur, amour, croquettes de folie (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas les joies de barfer), caresses, léchouilles toussa à tout le monde !  ::   ::

----------


## Taysa

Coucou YenZ ! Tout pareil de bonne annee etc a toi !  ::

----------


## joloclo

Tu nous manques!!T'es oùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù ? Bonne Année à toi,reviens nous vite stp  ::

----------


## pomku

Salut l'artiste ! Que nous vaut l'honneur de votre venue ? _(Elie Kakou inside)_  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Hey coucou YenZ  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Je passais par ici après une absence prolongée alors j'en profite pour vous faire un petit coucou, en particulier à ma mamie adorée et sa chérie, ma voix belge de velours, ma paysanne au fin fond de sa cambrousse, à estelle, sarah (y&p), joloclo, odrey, siju, labradounette, hatchiko, rafaela, wendy, fred, et tous ceux et celles que j'oublie !
> J'espère que vous allez bien et que vos loustics aussi, bises à toutes, ainsi qu'une bonne et heureuse année avec santé, bonheur, amour, croquettes de folie (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas les joies de barfer), caresses, léchouilles toussa à tout le monde !


 ::   ::

----------


## YenZ

> Bon j'ai plus d'infos concernant les natyka. 
> 
> La marque se sépare de la société OAZ qui s'occupait de revendre depuis le site natyka.com
> 
> Du coup gros bordel mais pour ceux qui veulent commander des natyka vous en trouverez sur ce site qui devrait être opérationnel demain soir ( mais en version beta donc surement quelques bugs de traductions etc) voir lundi. 
> http://www.shop.oamoo.com/


+1 d'ailleurs on trouve natyka + fitmin + maxima aussi sur sur http://www.maximadogfood.com/

et juste par rapport à ce que j'ai lu c'est pas 64 mais 61 pour le natyka, ce qui reste abordable avec les diverses promos que l'on peut cumuler en prenant plusieurs sacs





> je sais pas du tout comment c'est calculer faudrais attendre muzaregne elle doit savoir, mais ce qui est sur c'est que 70% viandes fraiches ca fait peu a la fin en comparaison.


54 ou 58% de viande en base sèche pour platinum de mémoire !




> Et non je ne parle pas sans savoir, demande a YenZ question croquettes je maitrise le truc et apres en avoir revendu un bon paquet quand je conseille c'est pas pour rien, et pourtant j'ai aucune somme percue sur le truc hein, donc libre a chacun apres de faire ce qu'il veut du conseil.


Oula je vois que comme souvent le débat barf était animé, par contre je ne prendrai pas parti pour quiconque dans votre embrouille ^^
Puis ce ne sont que des gamineries, chacun ses envies, ses avis et ses expériences, perso si ça intéresse je suis sur Orijen actuellement  :Smile:  en attendant la maison pour passer mes 2 monstres au barf tant décrié par nos chers vétos !  :: 


*Douggy :* toi être mâle ou femelle ? Parce que t'es aussi barré(e) que mamie et voix de velours réunies, et je crois que je risque de t'épouser très bientôt !
J'en viendrais presque à changer de bord si t'es un mec tellement j'ai kiffé votre échange, c'est moche mamie hein ??  ::   :: 

Merci à toutes pour votre accueil, j'ai bien vu vos MP pour certaines, j'y répondrai très vite dans la semaine, parce que j'ai la tête farcie de 50 pages de croquettes là... en tout cas joli débat rondement mené, ça fait plaisir de voir que le sujet "passionne" toujours autant ^^

----------


## Poupoune 73

nous continuons de mener un combat contre la malbouffe des carnivores domestiques grâce à ton enseignement, ô grand maitre  ::  blague à part je suis tombée sur cette nouvelle gamme, carnilove, vous en pensez quoi? http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/1...nilove-by-brit me semble que c'est fait par profine, mais pas certaine

----------


## YenZ

Concernant Brit Carnilove c'est dans la liste je crois, c'est la gamme assez protéinée et sans céréales de Brit (même groupe que Profine c'est fait en rep tchèque), sauf brit care venaison qui est aussi sans céréales mais blindé de patates.
Je regarderai l'analyse et toussa demain car je ne l'ai plus en tête  ::

----------


## labradounette

Enfin te  voilà, Yenz,  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Kybou!

> +1 d'ailleurs on trouve natyka + fitmin + maxima aussi sur sur http://www.maximadogfood.com/
> 
> et juste par rapport à ce que j'ai lu c'est pas 64 mais 61€ pour le natyka, ce qui reste abordable avec les diverses promos que l'on peut cumuler en prenant plusieurs sacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 ou 58% de viande en base sèche pour platinum de mémoire !
> 
> ...


Douggy est un mec et ouais, je confirme qu'il n'a pas toutes les frites dans le même paquet ! Il a le cocotier bien secoué quand même !  ::  




> en attendant la maison pour passer mes 2 monstres au barf tant décrié par nos chers vétos !


J'ai enfin réussi à faire de toi, "quelque chose" de potable !  ::

----------


## lily130/8

hey!
je voudrai juste savoir si les orijen sont appétentes? désolée si ça a déjà été dit  ::

----------


## Taysa

Elles sont "normales" je trouve, ni plus ni moins. Mais Iana est mega chiante et elle arrive a les manger sans trop pinaillee comparer aux autres. Ganja reve de se manger la gamelle de Iana ^^

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai pris un petit paquet d'orijen seniors pour ma bergère qui est plutôt difficile et j'en suis très satisfaite.

----------


## YenZ

lily : perso je les donne à mes toons et je les trouve très appétentes, particulièrement la gamme red !




> Comment tu fais pour commander (surtout payer) sur le site anglais ?


Comme sur le site en fr, carte bleue ou paypal, virement et toussa, code de réduc à partir de 75 livres (stock-up), et paiement avec 2.5% de frais généralement car paiement qui n'est pas en €.
Au pire tu peux t'aider du site FR si tu ne parles pas anglais, c'est vraiment ballo à faire.




> YenZ disait que la nouvelle compo d'orijen etait top, que justement les legumineuses etait mieux que la PDT, voir plusieurs pages en arriere.





> haben si yenz le dit ... 
> c'est merdique les légumineuses c'est plein de protéines de merde.





> je dis pas que parceque "yenz l'a dis", juste que ca aurait etait bien de dire pourquoi tu pensais c'etait moins bien, ce que tu viens de faire  au moins on a un reel point de comparaison


Juste ça serait gentil de ne pas me prêter certains propos, et au passage ce que je dis et pense n'est pas parole d'évangile, à chacun de se faire son idée.
J'ai juste indiqué que la nouvelle formule Orijen 80/20 SANS pdt mais avec lentilles et pois (donc bien légumineux comme le disait Muzarègne), contrairement à l'ancienne formule 80/20 AVEC pdt, était bien mieux tolérée, en même temps facile quand on voit la cata qu'à été la 80/20 avec pdt sur pas mal de chiens (alors que la 70/30 avec pdt était bien mieux).

Bref je n'ai jamais parlé de valeur des protéines apportée d'un côté par des féculents, de l'autre par des légumineux, les résultats sont justes meilleurs pour Orijen avec lentilles et pois qu'avec patates douces.

Pour autant les lentilles ou le pois ne sont pas forcément meilleurs, ça dépend de la compo et ce qu'on y associe, par ex Maxima utilise patates (fécule de pdt en fait) + tapioca et ça marche très très bien au niveau des selles en particulier, bref pensez ce que vous voulez mais évitez de me faire dire ce que je ne dis pas.

----------


## Taysa

Ah mais moi je disais juste comme tu viens de le redire a l'instant : 




> nouvelle formule Orijen 80/20 SANS pdt mais avec lentilles et pois (donc bien légumineux comme le disait Muzarègne), contrairement à l'ancienne formule 80/20 AVEC pdt, était bien mieux tolérée
> 
> les résultats sont justes meilleurs pour Orijen avec lentilles et pois qu'avec patates douces.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mal re formuler surement mais c'etait la le fond de mon idee et pas je ne sais quoi d'autres  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Salut l'artiste ! Que nous vaut l'honneur de votre venue ? _(Elie Kakou inside)_


Je venais aux nouvelles de ma mémé sarfati  ::  comment elle va ?
Parait qu'elle a 2 boudins créoles à marier et vu que je connais tes talents d'entremetteuse légendaire...  :: 




> Hey coucou YenZ


comment ça va bucheronnette ??  :: 
quoi de neuf dans la campagne ? comment vont ton âne, tes oies, et toute ta meute ?




> nous continuons de mener un combat contre la malbouffe des carnivores domestiques grâce à ton enseignement, ô grand maitre  blague à part je suis tombée sur cette nouvelle gamme, carnilove, vous en pensez quoi? http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/1...nilove-by-brit me semble que c'est fait par profine, mais pas certaine


lol t'es bien barrée toi aussi, ça te réussit pas trop de fréquenter de trop près mamie et voix de velours perverse ^^
Bon en résumé brit carnilove poisson = 32.5% de glucides, et 22.5 et 21.5% pour les 2 autres gammes à la viande
Sur le papier ça a l'air vraiment très bien, aussi bien l'analyse, la compo, les minéraux... la gamme poisson a même des taux de minéraux et cendres vraiment réduits, rares pour un sans céréales, mais aussi moins de prot et de gras, donc plus de glucides.



> Enfin te  voilà, Yenz,


Coucou comment tu vas ? quoi de neuf ? va bien le loustic ?




> Douggy est un mec et ouais, je confirme qu'il n'a pas toutes les frites dans le même paquet ! Il a le cocotier bien secoué quand même !  
> 
> J'ai enfin réussi à faire de toi, "quelque chose" de potable !


Ouais l'a l'air bien s'coué mais bon il a encore dl'la marge quand on te connait bien !  :: 
Je suis enfin "quelque chose" de potable, quoi que c'est pas encore fait, faudrait déjà que j'achète la baraque avant de penser au barf sérieusement, j'adore quand tu me parles comme si j'étais un objet, si seulement...  ::  ::   ::  (noooonnn mamie sors de ce corps !!)




> Ah mais moi je disais juste comme tu viens de le redire a l'instant : 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Mal re formuler surement mais c'etait la le fond de mon idee et pas je ne sais quoi d'autres


Non mais ya pas de soucis  ::  je voulais juste le dire clairement ^^

*PS :* pour ceux qui utilisent Orijen, leur nouveau produit 90/10 (existe en 170 ou 454 grs) + leurs friandises lyophilisées excellentes (et hors de prix !) sont disponibles, c'est un peu le même principe que K9 (merci taysa) qui est déshydraté et que l'on réhydrate avant de donner à manger.

les produits =) http://www.orijen.ca/dog-food/freeze-dried-dog-food/

les friandises =) http://www.orijen.ca/dog-food/freeze-dried-dog-treats/

acheter le nouveau 90/10 =) http://www.miscota.fr/orijen  (170 grs uniquement)
pas trouvé sur autre site français pour le moment

leurs friandises (8 variétés) =) http://www.tiendanimal.fr/croquettes...-1_25_339.html

payer des croquettes Orijen vraiment pas cher (sans passer par zoofast qui ne peut de toute façon plus vendre acana/orijen pour le moment suite à une plainte de champonpetfods et z+) 
orijen =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/21-orijen
acana =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/19-acana

C'est, je crois, valable pour toutes leurs marques sur le site, donc aussi nutram grain free, TOTW, Profine, brit, brit care etc...

Un sac abimé de 18 kgs d'orijen revient à moins de 68, et à moins de 50 pour un sac de 13 kgs abimé, soit entre 3.75 et 3.8/kg, imbattable, même zoofast les vendait à 4.23/kg en prenant 26 kgs, seul bémol, faut accepter les sacs abimés.

Je ferai tester à mes toons la variété red lyophilisée très bientôt et je vous ferai un petit retour d'expérience, analyse ci-dessous




> *GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*
> Crude proteinCrude fat (min.)Crude fiber (max.)Moisture (max.)Calcium (min)Phosphorus (min)Omega-6 (min.)Omega-3 (min.)DHA (min.)EPA (min.)Glucosamine (min.)Chondroitin (min.) 
> 36% 35% 5% 4% 1.7% 1.4% 2.5% 1.1% 0.3% 0.3% 300 mg/kg 300 mg/kg 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les 2 autres variétés sont ici :
> ...

----------


## pomku

Tu veux que je sorte de ce corps ? t'es sûr ? Non parce que si j'y entre, tu vas pas me demander de sortir de suite, crois-moi...  ::   ::

----------


## Taysa

Carnilove bien pour des chiens en croissance alors ? 
Apres le orijen je finis le stock peut etre que je me laisserais tenter mais la gamme poulet les prot me paraissait trop basses, de memoire faut que je re regarde ca

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pfff je dis que de la merde, c'est les taux CA et P qui me paraissait elever

----------


## YenZ

> Tu veux que je sorte de ce corps ? t'es sûr ? Non parce que si j'y entre, tu vas pas me demander de sortir de suite, crois-moi...


OMG mes chastes yeux !!!  ::   :: 
Kybouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu la dammmme elle m'embête, même qu'elle veut me faire des trucs chelous !!!!
Ça parle, ça parle... bref moi j'dis ça j'dis rien  :: 




> Carnilove bien pour des chiens en croissance alors ? 
> Apres le orijen je finis le stock peut etre que je me laisserais tenter mais la gamme poulet les prot me paraissait trop basses, de memoire faut que je re regarde ca
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pfff je dis que de la merde, c'est les taux CA et P qui me paraissait elever


rapport ca/p = entre 1.33 et 1.37 selon la gamme, les taux de ca et P sont quand même très raisonnables dans chacune des gammes, le plus élevé c'est poulet avec 1.6/1.2, sinon 1.5/1.1 ou 1.1/0.8 avec entre 31 et 38% de prot, ça me semble tout bon sur le papier  :Smile:  (pour les glucides voir le post au-dessus)

----------


## pomku

Fais pas ta mijaurée YenZ, tu sais très bien de quoi je parle. Tu ne t'es pas plaint la dernière fois, hein mon cochon !  ::

----------


## YenZ

Oh !!!!!!!!!! :O *choqued & outred*

----------


## pomku

T'es "outred" ? Tu peux me rappeler le verbe à l'infinitif s'il te plaît ? (mais si, je t'aime...) ::   ::

----------


## Taysa

Donc pour toi le acana puppy n'est pas trop eleve alors en CA et P ? Parce que je trouvais pas mais du coup on m'avait mis le doute alors j'ai changer

----------


## YenZ

> T'es "outred" ? Tu peux me rappeler le verbe à l'infinitif s'il te plaît ? (mais si, je t'aime...)


Zen sam...  ::  zen...  ::  ce n'est quune vieille personne n'ayant plus toute sa tête...  ::  tu peux lui pardonner ! (mais oui je t'aime too  ::  )





> Donc pour toi le acana puppy n'est pas trop eleve alors en CA et P ? Parce que je trouvais pas mais du coup on m'avait mis le doute alors j'ai changer


Non Acana j'ai regardé les 3 gammes avec céréales (donc, les 3 puppys), les ratios sont en moyenne de 1,45 voir plus, un peu élevé quand même surtout pour un chiot un croissance, même si ce n'est pas une grande race.
Brit Carnilove on est plutôt à 1,35 de moyenne c'est qui est mieux, mais à priori c'est introuvable pour le moment, ou alors sur des sites suisses ou canadiens mais ultra cher (70/12kgs au mieux)

Par contre Orijen puppy large (voir puppy small mais on passe à 1,26) c'est plutôt très bien, rapport de 1,17 en moyenne, et une compo qui est top, en plus tu peux le payer pas trop cher sur pets-animalia en sacs abimés, soit sur miscota, dewandas ou zoofast (mais qui ne peux pus en vendre pour le moment) pour les meilleurs prix (voir sur tiendanimal peut-être)  :: 

PS : de mémoire ya aussi farrado, purizon, et applaws qui ont de bons rapports Ca:P et des taux raisonnables, mais le top restera sur le papier Orijen, après si tu regardes pas mal le prix ce sera surement plutôt applaws ou purizon.

----------


## Taysa

Merkiiii ! 
Je suis deja sur orijen puppy, par contre ils en vendent toujours j'en ai encore commander 4 sacs  :Smile:  
applaws j'aime pas et purizon ganja deja ne les mangeais pas donc suis revenue au fit acana pour elle et les petits orijen puppy.

et le carnilove fred l'avait en test d'ici tres peu il va le vendre

----------


## Taysa

Le prix m'en fous me faut le mieux et qui convienne aux chiens  ::

----------


## tiange

Les Simpsons 80/20 sont sans cérèrales, prix correct, et disent d'utiliser des produits jugés consommables pour les humains.
J'en suis satisfaite. Ma chienne adore (mais faut dire niveau nourriture, elle serait prête à manger tout ou presque).

----------


## Poupoune 73

qu'est-ce qui ne te plait pas dans les applaws taysa?

----------


## Taysa

Applaws c'est une marque que je revendais, dont j'etais tres satisfaite mais a l'inverse beaucoup de retours negatifs (comme TOTW). 
Ils ont arreter de fournir sous pretexte qu'ils arretaient la marque et on finalement voula la relance en visant un panel plus large. 
Avant c'etait un ALS. Pas de soucis. 

J'ai eu des sacs en test avant meme que le produit ne soit en france, taysa et ganja n'en ont jamais voulu !
dernierement j'ai repris des echantillons sur zooplus un truc comme 2kg offert (avec les points), idem ganja n'y a pas toucher pendant une semaine. Fred les a vu ma demander ce que c'etait tellement elles etaient seches et "bizarre". 

Sur le papier c'est tres bien, en dehors c'est bof hormis kybou! J'ai pas de retour positif  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Yenz tu parles de zoofast mais je t'assure que j'ai encore commander dernierement 4 sacs et que je suis en contact avec elle qui m'a dis fin janvier pour le orijen adult.


merci pour le lien pets animalia je connaissais pas effectivement sont moins cher encore sur le puppy ! C'est fou les ecarts de prix sur orijen / acana entre les sites ! 
Mais la j'ai deja 5sacs d'avance  :Smile:  meme avec deux minis machins j'ai de la marge ! Surtout que le petit il est sous proplan... Ca va vite changer je passe le sac et hop orijen.

----------


## Taysa

J'avais pas vu tout ton post sur orijen ! 
Du coup je commande un paquet de chaque en friandises on verra ce que ca donne ! Le lyophiser je tenterais mais pas de suite elle mange deja pas ses croq (elle pinaille pour tout meme la viande) si je lui file ca elle en voudra plus du tout.

----------


## Taysa

Nutrivet aussi a fais des friandises ! Sur fenril.fr ! 
Mais les chiennes en raffolent pas specialement.

----------


## YenZ

> Yenz tu parles de zoofast mais je t'assure que j'ai encore commander dernierement 4 sacs et que je suis en contact avec elle qui m'a dis fin janvier pour le orijen adult.
> 
> merci pour le lien pets animalia je connaissais pas effectivement sont moins cher encore sur le puppy ! C'est fou les ecarts de prix sur orijen / acana entre les sites ! 
> Mais la j'ai deja 5sacs d'avance  meme avec deux minis machins j'ai de la marge ! Surtout que le petit il est sous proplan... Ca va vite changer je passe le sac et hop orijen.


Ah mais je te crois sur parole, c'était pourtant entre autre Fred qui en pensait beaucoup de mal, reste à savoir si ses doutes étaient vraiment fondés, en tout cas la société est bien attaquée par championpetfoods et zoo+, ça m'étonne qu'il ne t'ai rien dit alors que tu commandes chez eux ! (il est p-être pas au courant ?)
Avec tes 5 sacs t'as de quoi venir, mais au moins tu sais à quoi t'en tenir pour ta prochaine commande  :: 

Oui les écarts sont très importants mais il y a une raison, les sacs sont abimés ce qui expliqué les 30% de rabais, mais si ça ne fait pas peur et que les chiens vont dégommer le sac rapidement, alors ça pose pas de soucis, ce qui est plus embêtant c'est de les stocker encore des mois... sachant qu'ils ont pu être percés des mois auparavant.





> J'avais pas vu tout ton post sur orijen ! 
> Du coup je commande un paquet de chaque en friandises on verra ce que ca donne ! Le lyophiser je tenterais mais pas de suite elle mange deja pas ses croq (elle pinaille pour tout meme la viande) si je lui file ca elle en voudra plus du tout.


Oui de toute façon faut que tes 2 loulous prennent leurs marques à la maison, soient habitués à leur alimentation, leur environnement... avant de penser à leur donner autre chose, mais les friandises sont comme le 90/10, c'est lyophilisé ! (4.4€ ou 4.7€ les 56 grs quand même !!) 

J'attends que ma chienne soit bien habituée à Orijen et ensuite je leur (avec mon mâle) ferai tester le 90/10, à moins que tu ne fasses tester tes friandises aux tiens avant que les miens essaient le 90/10, dans ce cas c'est toi qui me diras ce que tu en penses !  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

> comment ça va bucheronnette ?? 
> quoi de neuf dans la campagne ? comment vont ton âne, tes oies, et toute ta meute ?


ça va très bien  :Smile:  Et toi, après cette longue absence  ::  
Dans l'ordre, j'ai arrêté de bûcheronner  ::  L'ânesse nous a quitté  ::  Je n'ai pas d'oie  ::  Et la meute se porte comme un charme  ::  

Et je viens à Paris le week end du 15/03  ::

----------


## Taysa

J'ai eu un doute du coup j'ai mis la commande en suspens pour les friandises ! Parceque lyophiliser pour le moment c'est pas une top idee. 
J'avais eu des echos sur zoofast mais y'a longtemps du coup j'avais pris le risque de commander chez eux des megas grosses commandes a chaque fois et au final ca c'est toujours super bien passer malgre les rumeurs ! 

La fred a re rentrait le acana fit donc je finis le stock et je prendrais chez lui a nouveau car je veux surtout pas rechanger ganja. 

Le merdeux j'espere qu'il va supporter le passage pro plan a orijen, mais c'est un tonneau sur pattes donc je pense pas qu'il soit du genre a pinailler par contre iana c'est une autre histoire et je peux pas faire le moindre faux pas meme les boites de qualitee elle en veut pas ca depend de ses humeurs a madame.

----------


## YenZ

> ça va très bien  Et toi, après cette longue absence  
> Dans l'ordre, j'ai arrêté de bûcheronner  L'ânesse nous a quitté  Je n'ai pas d'oie  Et la meute se porte comme un charme  
> 
> Et je viens à Paris le week end du 15/03


Bah ça va bien, désolé pour ton ânesse, en fait je disais ça comme ça en rigolant (vu que tu es Mme Ingalls  :: ), je ne savais pas que tu avais vraiment une ânesse...
Bon je réserve mon week-end du 15/03 alors, enfin si j'suis la, car normalement je dois bouger à cette période à l'ile Maurice  ::  (bah ouais quoi tu me donnais pas de news du coup je te trompe avec quelqu'un d'autre na !)





> J'ai eu un doute du coup j'ai mis la commande en suspens pour les friandises ! Parceque lyophiliser pour le moment c'est pas une top idee. 
> J'avais eu des echos sur zoofast mais y'a longtemps du coup j'avais pris le risque de commander chez eux des megas grosses commandes a chaque fois et au final ca c'est toujours super bien passer malgre les rumeurs ! 
> 
> La fred a re rentrait le acana fit donc je finis le stock et je prendrais chez lui a nouveau car je veux surtout pas rechanger ganja. 
> 
> Le merdeux j'espere qu'il va supporter le passage pro plan a orijen, mais c'est un tonneau sur pattes donc je pense pas qu'il soit du genre a pinailler par contre iana c'est une autre histoire et je peux pas faire le moindre faux pas meme les boites de qualitee elle en veut pas ca depend de ses humeurs a madame.


Tant mieux si ça se passe bien avec zoofast, tu fais bien d'attendre un peu pour tester les friandises ou autre, j'ai eu pets-animalia (qui est géré par la femme de l'importateur Nid france, Mr Nemec) au tel, le mec était même choqué de voir que le 90/10 existait ailleurs alors qu'eux-mêmes ne l'ont pas encore, il voulait même l'adresse pour le faire tester a ses propres chiens !  :Smile: 
Bref j'ai hâte que les miens goutent aussi, car sur le papier c'est quand même vraiment un produit "révolutionnaire", après niveau prix c'est une autre histoire...

----------


## lealouboy

> Bah ça va bien, désolé pour ton ânesse, en fait je disais ça comme ça en rigolant (vu que tu es Mme Ingalls ), je ne savais pas que tu avais vraiment une ânesse...
> Bon je réserve mon week-end du 15/03 alors, enfin si j'suis la, car normalement je dois bouger à cette période à l'ile Maurice  (bah ouais quoi tu me donnais pas de news du coup je te trompe avec quelqu'un d'autre na !)


Ce n'était pas mon ânesse  ::  C'était celle de mon proprio mais elle vivait dans le pré collé à mon jardin (c'était ma voisine quoi)  ::  

Tu me trompes  ::  Mais  ::  

Tant pis, envoie moi juste les cm en trop et ça fera l'affaire  ::  

 ::

----------


## Taysa

Sur un site la, tiendanimal  ils proposent une autre marque dans le meme principe avec echantillon gratos.

----------


## siju

Me voilà de retour avec un nouveau problème (désolée !!  :: ) comme on n'avait pas assez de loulous (lol) nous avons adopté début octobre un chiot de 5 mois (dans un refuge). Assez vite, on s'est aperçu qu'il avait un problème de "posture", visite véto, verdict : dysplasie majeure hanches et coudes donc direction spécialiste orthopédique à Montpellier (j'essaie de faire court !). Il a été opéré des 2 coudes et dans 6 semaines on entamera les hanches (résection fémur). Il a besoin de croquettes contenant un maximum de chondro-protecteurs, je pensais que c'était les Gosbi qui en contenaient le plus (confirmé par Fred) et puis je vois à la page précédente que les Orijen en contiennent près de 3x plus. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

PS : coucou YenZ, contente de te revoir, comme il n'est pas encore trop tard, bonne année à toi et à tous les habitués de ce sujet !  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Siju, ça n'a aucun rapport avec le topic mais ils ont opéré Roméo avant même que sa croissance ne soit terminée ? oO 

Sinon, perso, entre Gosbi et Orijen, il n'y a pas photo ... Applaws aussi en contient des chondros mais je ne connais pas les taux exacts ...

Pour revenir aux Applaws, "sèches", "bizarres" ? On ne doit pas parler des mêmes croquettes ...

----------


## siju

Oui Kybou, le spécialiste de Montpellier a dit que pour les coudes, c'était plus qu'urgent (il y a déjà pas mal d'arthrose) et que pour les hanches c'était mieux de le faire dès que possible aussi. Si ça te dit (mais p'têt ailleurs pour ne pas encombrer le sujet avec du HS) j'ai tout le dossier médical (c'est pas triste  :: )

----------


## Taysa

Bah ecoute sisi je parle bien des applaws adulte disponible sur zooplus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croquettes_chien/applaws/354936

celle ci pour etre exacte. Et si tu donnes la gamme senior possible qu'elle soit plus appetente. 
Ganja adore les fit et light de chez acana alors que les puppy elle en voulait pas.

----------


## YenZ

marque de croquettes avec huiles "bio" ET sans céréales

http://toutoubio.com/marques/aliment...-cereales.html

----------


## Kybou!

> Oui Kybou, le spécialiste de Montpellier a dit que pour les coudes, c'était plus qu'urgent (il y a déjà pas mal d'arthrose) et que pour les hanches c'était mieux de le faire dès que possible aussi. Si ça te dit (mais p'têt ailleurs pour ne pas encombrer le sujet avec du HS) j'ai tout le dossier médical (c'est pas triste )


Nooooooon, je suis juste surprise pq pour mon chien (dysplasique également), le chirurgien ne voulait de toute façon rien faire tant qu'il n'avait pas terminé sa croissance ! J'espère que Roméo va bien, fais-lui de gros câlins de ma part en tout cas  ::  

Edit: j'ai peut-être été maladroite, j'espère sincèrement ne pas t'avoir blessée/vexée Siju ... Toutes mes excuses si c'est le cas !

----------


## siju

Nonnnnnnnnnnn du tout  ::  et notre petit véto (c'est pas péjoratif hein !) avait dit pareil que le tien mais le spécialiste de Montpellier a dit qu'il valait mieux opérer avant que l'arthrose s'installe, ça évite aussi la prise d'anti-inflammatoires sur une longue période. De toute manière, on doit attendre 6 semaines que le problème "coudes" soit réglé (on enlève les agrafes mardi et radio de contrôle fin février).
Roméo apprécie les câlins et te fait de grosses léchouilles en retour !  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

> marque de croquettes avec huiles "bio" ET sans céréales
> 
> http://toutoubio.com/marques/aliment...-cereales.html


BONSOIR !

Tu as le rapport calcium/Phosphore ?

----------


## Kybou!

Le rapport phospo-calcique de ?

----------


## lily130/8

jusqu'à quel taux de protéines on peut aller pour un chien? ça varie en fonction de la taille et du type du chien?
quand on voit qu'il y a des croquettes à 20% et d'autres à 42% il y a de quoi se poser des questions!  :: 
les 38% de orijen me font un peu peur quand même, ce serait un bon taux pour un chat, mais je croyais que les chiens avaient moins besoin de protéines qu'eux...
sinon un mélange orijen/nutrivet me tenterai bien, ça ferai une moyenne de
protéines 32%
graisses 16.5%
cendres 6.7%
calcium 1.15%
phosphore 0.9%

pas mal non? après je fais peut être trop attention aux taux parce que j'ai l'habitude des chats pour lesquels il faut faire plus attention au niveau des reins...

----------


## Kybou!

Le chien est un carnivore donc j'ai envie de dire un max de protéines, c'est très bien mais je sais que certaines personnes ont peur des taux de prot élevés ... 38% dans une croquette de bonne qualité, c'est bien selon moi ! Après, il faut aussi voir la qualité de la protéine mais ça c'est un autre débat ...

Et non, le taux de prot ne varie pas en fonction de la taille/race du chien ... Je ne donnerais pas de Nutrivet pour ma part mais Orijen, c'est top  :: 

Edit: et non, les chiens n'ont pas besoin de moins de protéines que les chats !  :Smile:

----------


## Tisouen

> marque de croquettes avec huiles "bio" ET sans céréales
> 
> http://toutoubio.com/marques/aliment...-cereales.html


Je les ai vu à l'expo canine de Nantes. Elles ont l'air pas mal mais ils font aussi une gamme avec céréales donc faut pas se planter. 
Mais c'est un peu cher et pas beaucoup de réduc en tarif pro  ::  Faudrait que je retrouve le dépliant.

----------


## Kybou!

D'ailleurs, quel est le pourcentage de viande dans le produit fini ? Pq bon, la compo n'est pas très détaillée je trouve ...

----------


## Tisouen

Je ne sais plus du tout. Mais ouais pareil j'avais tiqué sur la compo pas très détaillé. Mais sur le dépliant il me semble qu'il y a plus d'infos.

----------


## Taysa

Et contrairement aux chats chez les chiens on evite les melanges de marques de croquettes !

----------


## lily130/8

> Et contrairement aux chats chez les chiens on evite les melanges de marques de croquettes !


ah pourquoi?  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Par habitude.

Sinon en fait c'est pas que le chien à "moins besoin" de protéines que le chat, c'est qu'il est plus permissif : la limite inférieure est plus basse. Mais comme pour le chat, il n'y a pas de limite supérieure connue. "Trop de protéines", c'est quand y'a plus assez de place pour le reste  ::  . Et quand elles sont de mauvaise qualité.

----------


## lily130/8

ok merci! :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Ce n'était pas mon ânesse  C'était celle de mon proprio mais elle vivait dans le pré collé à mon jardin (c'était ma voisine quoi)  
> 
> Tu me trompes  Mais  
> 
> Tant pis, envoie moi juste les cm en trop et ça fera l'affaire


Comment ça tu ne bucheronnes plus ? Y'a plus de mr bucheron ? 
Ça devient obsessionnel cette histoire de cms en trop  ::  tu vas finir par me faire peur  :: 





> Sur un site la, tiendanimal  ils proposent une  autre marque dans le meme principe avec echantillon gratos.


C'est summum ? Si oui c'est surement moins cher mais aussi moins bien que K9 dont tu avais parlé ou Orijen  ::  (mais intouchable au prix)




> Me voilà de retour avec un nouveau problème (désolée !! )  comme on n'avait pas assez de loulous (lol) nous avons adopté début  octobre un chiot de 5 mois (dans un refuge). Assez vite, on s'est aperçu  qu'il avait un problème de "posture", visite véto, verdict : dysplasie  majeure hanches et coudes donc direction spécialiste orthopédique à  Montpellier (j'essaie de faire court !). Il a été opéré des 2 coudes et  dans 6 semaines on entamera les hanches (résection fémur). Il a besoin  de croquettes contenant un maximum de chondro-protecteurs, je pensais  que c'était les Gosbi qui en contenaient le plus (confirmé par Fred) et  puis je vois à la page précédente que les Orijen en contiennent près de  3x plus. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?
> 
> PS : coucou YenZ, contente de te revoir, comme il n'est pas encore trop  tard, bonne année à toi et à tous les habitués de ce sujet !


Gosbi  toutes gammes G/C (gluco/chondro) =) 1400/1000 quand 1400(1500 puppy  small)/1200 pour orijen toutes gammes sauf fish un petit peu moins, et  red bcp bcp moins, donc au final c'est assez proche, mais Orijen n'en  contient pas 3x plus.
De toute façon l'important ça reste le  traitement, les taux contenus dans les croquettes restent souvent assez  faibles, sauf ces 2 marques où on en trouve un peu plus, faut voir si il  supportera bien Orijen qui est aussi plus cher, sauf quelques  alternatives correctes sur des sites à 5€/kg, voir moins de 4€/kg en  sacs abimés.
Caresses aux monstres  :: 




> BONSOIR !
> 
> Tu as le rapport calcium/Phosphore ?


tu divises l'un par l'autre et tu l'as  :: 




> jusqu'à quel taux de protéines on peut aller  pour un chien? ça varie en fonction de la taille et du type du chien?
> quand on voit qu'il y a des croquettes à 20% et d'autres à 42% il y a de quoi se poser des questions! 
> les 38% de orijen me font un peu peur quand même, ce serait un bon taux  pour un chat, mais je croyais que les chiens avaient moins besoin de  protéines qu'eux...
> sinon un mélange orijen/nutrivet me tenterai bien, ça ferai une moyenne de
> protéines 32%
> graisses 16.5%
> cendres 6.7%
> calcium 1.15%
> phosphore 0.9%
> ...


Nutrivet mouais à remplacer à priori vu les problèmes et le manque de confiance de la société.
Orijen  seul serait très bien, tu peux prendre la gamme sénior si tu veux des  taux de minéraux réduits, faut voir aussi ce qu'ils aiment/supportent.




> Je les ai vu à l'expo canine de Nantes. Elles ont  l'air pas mal mais ils font aussi une gamme avec céréales donc faut pas  se planter. 
> Mais c'est un peu cher et pas beaucoup de réduc en tarif pro  Faudrait que je retrouve le dépliant.


Un  peu bcp cher même, surtout pour ce qui est annoncé sur le papier  j'trouve, alors en pro autant prendre autre chose ya pas photo  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

> - Tu as le rapport calcium/Phosphore ? 			 		 	 
> - tu divises l'un par l'autre et tu l'as


Heu... il n'y a écrit ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est pourquoi je demande ! ;-)

----------


## YenZ

bien sur que si c'est indiqué...  :: 




> composition :
> 
> (...)
> 
> Calcium
> 1,3%
> 
> Phosphore
> 1,0%

----------


## Taysa

Oui je parlais de summum, j'ai pas regarder la compo honnetement. 
K9 c'etait le top dommage ca soit la galere a trouver

----------


## siju

Merciiii YenZ mais j'avais vu ça p 450


*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*
Crude proteinCrude fat (min.)Crude fiber (max.)Moisture (max.)Calcium (min)Phosphorus (min)Omega-6 (min.)Omega-3 (min.)DHA (min.)EPA (min.)Glucosamine (min.)Chondroitin (min.)
36% 35% 5% 4% 1.7% 1.4% 2.5% 1.1% 0.3% 0.3% 300 mg/kg 300 mg/kg



alors je me suis dit que 300mg/kg ça faisait 3x plus que les Gosbi

----------


## YenZ

> Oui je parlais de summum, j'ai pas regarder la compo honnetement. 
> K9 c'etait le top dommage ca soit la galere a trouver


Ouais c'est le top mais ça peut se trouver encore sans trop de problèmes, je sais que comptoiranimalier le faisait entre autre, mais je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas.
Sur dogfoosadvisor 3 des 5 compos à réhydrater sont jugées comme top, faut voir si ce sont les mêmes proposées chez nous.




> Merciiii YenZ mais j'avais vu ça p 450
> 
> 
> *GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*
> Crude proteinCrude fat (min.)Crude fiber (max.)Moisture (max.)Calcium (min)Phosphorus (min)Omega-6 (min.)Omega-3 (min.)DHA (min.)EPA (min.)Glucosamine (min.)Chondroitin (min.) 
> 36% 35% 5% 4% 1.7% 1.4% 2.5% 1.1% 0.3% 0.3% 300 mg/kg 300 mg/kg 
> 
> 
> 
> alors je me suis dit que 300mg/kg ça faisait 3x plus que les Gosbi


Ouais ça prête à confusion car ce que j'ai posté c'est le 90/10 à réhydrater, donc les taux sont forcément différents, mais sur le "classic" (croquettes), les taux sont bien ceux que je t'ai donné comme indiqué ici (guaranteed analysis)

http://www.orijen.ca/blog/products/d...adult-dog-dry/

----------


## siju

Super ! merci et oufffffff parce que je viens de rentrer 4 sacs de Gosbi ! lolll

----------


## lili-vanille

> bien sur que si c'est indiqué...


désolée, mais moi quand je clique sur "ingrédients et composition", il ne se passe rien... mon ordi sans doute ? y doit manquer un plugin ou autre...

Merci, donc.

----------


## ninon

y a t'il quelque part dans ce post des commentaires concernant les croquettes Markus-Mühle pour chien ?
Où si quelqu'un de calé veut bien me donner un avis.Ma chienne malinoise très feet adore,elle n'a enfin plus des selles molles
 Merci de vos conseils

Ingrédients : farine de poulet séchée 28 %, farine de maïs entier prégélatinisé, farine de riz entier prégélatinisé, farine de panse de gibier 8 %, germes de riz, farine d'os de gibier 5 %, germes de maïs, farine de topinambour, farine de poisson de mer 5 %, pulpe de betterave séchée, huile de lin pressée à froid, huile de colza pressée à froid, farine de jaune d'oeuf 2 %, tourbière séchée, poudre de fruits 2 % (composée de: caroube, ananas, papaye, banane, acérola, pomme, poire, airelle, mangue, framboise), mélange d'épices séchées, huile de saumon, farine d'algues, yucca schidigera séché et en farine.

Tous les ingrédients sont moulus.

Additifs : vitamine A (10 500 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (1 050 UI/kg), vitamine E (200 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (3,5 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (7 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (4,2 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (42 mcg/kg), biotine (210 mcg/kg), acide folique (0,35 mg/kg), niacine (21 mg/kg), vitamine C (140 mg/kg), acide panthothénique (7 mg/kg), chlorure de choline (1 050 mg/kg), fer (200 mg/kg), cobalt (1 mg/kg), manganèse (48 mg/kg), sélénium (0,25 mg/kg), cuivre (10 mg/kg), zinc (65 mg/kg), iode (1,6 mg/kg). 

compo analytique:
protéines brutes:25.0 % 	graisses brutes:10.5 %  	fibres brutes:  3.3 %	cendres brutes: 7.0 %	calcium :1.3 %	phosphore:  1.0 %   	magnésium: 0.18 %	  humidité: 	11.0 %   potassium:0.69 %    sodium :0.39 %

----------


## tiange

lien intéressant pour le choix des croquettes, c'est avec ses conseils et le tableau excel (qui calcule automatiquement le taux de glucide) que j'ai choisi des croquettes. En tout cas l'article me semble intéressant, peut être que d'autres le trouveront aussi.

Bonne lecture!

http://nosamisleschiens.fr/comment-c...our-son-chien/

----------


## Iggin's

Bonsoir à tous.
pour commencer je souhaite à tous les membres du forum, une excellente année 2014 ainsi que mes meilleurs vœux .

Voila, je reviens vers vous, car mon Bullmastiff, qui a maintenant 4 mois et est en pleine forme pèse maintenant 25kg. Mais à un léger problème de selle. Le matin elles sont parfaitement moulées mais l'après midi elles sont pratiquement toujours molles. Donc j'aimerais savoir si cela est du au croquettes  Applaws ou bien cela est normale vu qu'il est encore chiot? Et actuellement , nous lui donnons 450g par jour. Sommes nous dans les bonnes quantités ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses

Cedric.

----------


## amandine1839

Salut tout le monde, 

Je souhaites changer de croquettes pour des Nutrivet Instinct, après avoir fait des comparatif prix qualité.

Voici la compo : 

viande de poulet (minimum 30 %), agneau (minimum 11 %), viande de dinde (minimum 10 %), pommes de terre, petits pois, huile et graisse de poulet (minimum 9 %), saumon (minimum 5 %), œufs entiers déshydratés (minimum 4 %), viande de poulet déshydratée (minimum 4 %), agneau déshydraté (minimum 4 %), protéines de petits pois déshydratées, huile de saumon (3 %), pulpe de betteraves, haricots verts, patates douces, tomates, pommes, luzerne, racines de chicorée, levure, feuilles de fenouil, airelles, gelée de cassis, vitamines et minéraux, protéines de plasma déshydratées, hydrolysat de foie de volaille, chlorure de potassium, carbonate de calcium, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), manno-oligosaccharides (MOS), taurine, extrait de Fucus vesiculosus (fucus vésiculeux), extrait d'Ascophyllum nodosum (goémon noir), extrait de Yucca Shidigera, sulfate de chondroïtine, sulfate de N-acetyl-glucosamine, tartrate de L-carnitine, extrait de romarin, extrait de thé vert.

Additifs autorisés dans l'UE : extraits d'origine naturelle riches en tocophérols, acide phosphorique.

*Analyses :
protéines brutes : 42,00 %, graisses brutes : 16,00 %, humidité : 10,00 %, cendres brutes : 7,50 %, fibres brutes : 2,00 %, acide linoléique : minimum 6,50 %, vitamine A : 32 000 UI/kg, vitamine D3 : 3 200 UI/kg, vitamine E : 500,00 mg/kg, vitamine C : 200,00 mg/kg, vitamine K : 2,00 mg/kg, vitamine B1 : 35,00 mg/kg, vitamine B2 : 25,00 mg/kg, vitamine B3 : 70,00 mg/kg, vitamine B5 : 80,00 mg/kg, vitamine B6 : 15,00 mg/kg, vitamine B7 (choline) : 3500 mg/kg, vitamine B8 (biotine) : 6,00 mg/kg, vitamine B9 : 11,00 mg/kg, vitamine B12 : 0,50 mg/kg, calcium : 1,60 %, phosphore : 1,40 %, magnésium : 0,10 %, potassium : 0,70 %, sodium : 0,35 %, fer : 500 mg/kg, cuivre : 15,00 mg/kg, manganèse : 70,00 mg/kg, zinc : 400 mg/kg, iode : 5,00 mg/kg, sélénium : 0,60 mg/kg.

Vous en pensez quoi ? 

Merci*

----------


## Fahn

Nutrivet est déconseillé, suite à plusieurs soucis de qualité qu'ont eu quelques membres ici.
Entre les croquettes moisies quelques jours après ouverture du sac, croquettes de couleur différente selon les sacs, problèmes de digestibilité...

----------


## amandine1839

ah zut ok merci je vais continuer mes recherches alors  ::

----------


## Fahn

Tu as quoi comme budget?

----------


## bonita51

Bonjour, besoin d'un petit conseil car j'ai pas le courage de regarder les 453 pages de ce post. J'ai lu le début et du coup me suis décidée pour les croquette Orijen. Aujourd'hui mes 3 monstre sont au RC pour chiens adultes stérilisés, et des paquets différents en fonction de leur taille : 2 petits et une moyenne (c'est surtout la taille des croquettes qui change)
- Ma première question c'est concernant la taille des croquettes. J'ai 2 petits de 7.5 KG (Bahia PinscherXBouledogue et Bart : bichon) et une chienne de 14 KG (Rosie une Roumaine type Berger). Or j'ai vu qu'il n'y a qu'une seule game pour chiens adulte : de quelle taille sont les croquettes, seront elles faciles à manger pour mes petits?
- Deuxième question : ne risquent ils pas de grossir vu que les croquettes ne sont pas spécialement formulées pour les chiens stérilisés. Sachant qu'ils sont très actif (4 ballades par jour dont une de 2h).
- Dernière question : Chez moi les croquettes, c'est que le matin et le soir c'est ration ménagère. Je ne compte pas passer au BARF car je n'ai pas assez de place pour stocker autant de viande. Du coup c'est une ration composée par ma véto avec viande (poulet ou boeuf), pates très cuite et haricots ou carottes + abats, jaune d'oeuf,  yaourt  et poisson un fois par semaine (en plus ou à la place de la viande). Mais je lis ici que les pates c'est pas le top, mais ça cale bien quand même. Par quoi les remplacer selon vous?

Merci d'avoir lu mon pavé!!!!

----------


## Fahn

Orijen est une très bonne marque, les croquettes sont de taille moyenne, faciles à manger pour des petits chiens ou des chiens de taille moyenne.
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas trop de risque pour la prise de poids, elles sont riches, mais les chiens en ont généralement besoin d'une plus petite quantité pour être rassasiés.
En revanche, je ne comprends pas trop l'intérêt de la ration ménagère tous les soirs? Les croquettes Orijen contiennent tout ce dont ils ont besoin.

----------


## amandine1839

J'ai vu les prof*nes qui m'ont l'air pas trop mal non plus 

la compo : 



*INGRÉDIENTS:* Poulet (22%), Foie de poulet (20%), Pomme de terre, Mais, Graisse de volaille (conservé avec un additif CEE = vitamine E: 50 mg/kg), Huile de saumon, Saveurs naturelles, Pulpe de betterave naturelle séchée, Pommes séchées, Levure de bière, Tomates, Extrait de Yucca schidigera, Minéraux, Dl-méthionine, Llysine, Mannan-oligosaccharides, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Probiotiques, Cuivre organique, Chlorure de choline, Zinc organique, Manganèse organique, Sélénium organique, Biotine, Niacine, Pantothénate de calcium, Vitamine A, Supplément vitaminé B12, Supplément de riboflavine (source de vitamine B2), Mononitrate de Thiamine (source de vitamine B1), Chlorhydrate de Pyridoxine (source de vitamine B6), Acide folique, Vitamine D3, Vitamine E (alfa-tocophérol).





*Omega-6: 3,1% / Omega-3: 0,6%*


*COMPOSITION GARANTIE:* Protéine brute 26%, Matières grasses brutes 16%, Cellulose brute 2,5%, Humidité 10%, Cendres brutes 6,5 %, Calcium 1,4%, Phosphore 1%
*ADDITIFS POUR 1 KG:* Vitamine A 20000 UI, Vitamine D3 1950 UI, Vitamine E (α-tocophérol) 500 mg, Cuivre 18,8 mg, Zinc 107 mg, Sélénium 0,2 mg

*ÉNERGIE MÉTABOLISÉE =* 4 103 kcal/kg


Merci de vos conseils  :: 



Edit : budget de 50 les 15 kg environ  ::

----------


## bonita51

La ration ménagère c'est parce qu'ils adorent ça et finissent par bouder les croquette s'ils n'ont que ça à manger. Je fais peut être de l'anthropomorphisme mais pour moi, les chiens ont aussi droit d'avoir plaisir à manger. C'est important pour moi de leur faire plaisir. Donc je suis peut être un peu bornée mais la ration ménagère c'est pas négociable. Mais comme je veux quand même leur donner quelque chose d'équilibré, je demande conseil.

----------


## Taysa

Si tu donnes orijen faut pas leur donner autres choses, c'est une alimentation qui a tout ce dont ils ont besoin ! Je suis d'accord avec ce que t'as dis Fahn sauf sur le fait qu'il en faut plus au contraire les rations sont moindres avec orijen que RC (par exemple) bien moindre meme car justement tres riches. Le chien a tendance a en reclamer oui car elles sont appetentes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je pense que j'ai mal compris ta phrase fahn "il a besoin de plus petite quantitee pour etre rassasiée" si tu voulais dire qu'il en faut moins qu'une autre marque la je suis oki faut pas lire ce que j'ai marquer plus haut lol

----------


## Fahn

> Si tu donnes orijen faut pas leur donner autres choses, c'est une alimentation qui a tout ce dont ils ont besoin ! Je suis d'accord avec ce que t'as dis Fahn sauf sur le fait qu'il en faut plus au contraire les rations sont moindres avec orijen que RC (par exemple) bien moindre meme car justement tres riches. Le chien a tendance a en reclamer oui car elles sont appetentes
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je pense que j'ai mal compris ta phrase fahn "il a besoin de plus petite quantitee pour etre rassasiée" si tu voulais dire *qu'il en faut moins qu'une autre marque* la je suis oki faut pas lire ce que j'ai marquer plus haut lol


C'était bien ce que je voulais dire oui  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

@bonita51: Muzarègne a rédigé un très bon post-it il y a un article complet sur l'alimentation ménagère (qui ne doit pas être 30/30/30 mais 50% de viande crue, 25% de céréales et 25% de légumes + les compléments) ici: ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ? @amandine1839: p360 de ce topic yenz dans son 2e post a listé les marques d'aliments de qualité, tu peux commencer ta recherche par-là. sinon pour les rations de croquettes de qualité il faut partir sur 1 à 1,2% du poids du forme, peser régulièrement et ajuster la dose en fonction. sachant que généralement, plus le chien est petit, plus il brûle de calories  ::

----------


## joloclo

Les K 9 y st tjs mais je ne trouve pas l'analyse ??
http://www.comptoiranimalier.com/fr/...euf/fiche.html
Et Summum içi
http://www.tiendanimal.fr/summum-ali...ns-p-8496.html

----------


## lealouboy

> Comment ça tu ne bucheronnes plus ? Y'a plus de mr bucheron ? 
> Ça devient obsessionnel cette histoire de cms en trop  tu vas finir par me faire peur


Non, y a plus bûcheron  ::

----------


## koolfx2

Bonjour  :: ,
Ayant passé en revue l'intégralité du sujet j'aimerai y faire part de mon expérience et demander quelques conseils.

Je suis le propriétaire d'un rottweiler de 17 mois maintenant que j'ai récupéré a 12 mois débourré au mordant et détenteur du csau, je pratique le ring avec mon chien qui vient d'obtenir son brevet, c'est un grand athlète qui toise 67cm pour 50kg tout rond. Il a une vie plutôt active avec 2 entraînements ring de 2 h par semaine ( obéissance, agility, mordant, pistage ), 3 h de sorties par jour dont une heure de vélo à rythme soutenu. Mon chien est en parfaite santé avec un poil magnifique mais ses articulations sont soumises à rude épreuve. 

Quelques bruits de claquements des cartilages se font parfois entendre au passage position couché/debout un peu comme nos doigts. Je l'ai donc fait radiographié pour la DH et les coudes bien que ses parents soit tous deux HD A / ED 0, un scanner complémentaire a été fait pour les coudes le résultat n'est pas terrible après lecture officielle il est classé: HD C  ::  / ED 0. Il y a donc bien une dysplasie légère sur sa hanche droite, la gauche est grade A, mon chien mise à part ces claquements ( relativement léger tout de même ) ne souffre aucunement de quoique ce soit et saute la palissade a 1.80m  ::  sans le moindre signes de désagrément. mon vétérinaire m'a parlé des chondroprotecteurs ( glucosamine et chondroïtine ) qui retarderont les signes d'usure coxo-fémorale et ainsi lui permettre de continuer le ring en compétition.

Concernant son alimentation j'ai tout d'abord continué ce qu'il recevait à savoir les royal canin giant junior active, puis pris par le côté marketing  ::  je suis passé aux RC rottweiler junior 31 vendu à prix d'or 72.50€ les 12kg chez animalis. Son poil n'a pas changé d'aspect cependant ceux ci ont commencé à chuté de manière alarmante 48h après ( pas fait de transitions  :: ) accompagnés de selles molles et nauséabondes ce qui n'était pas le cas sous RC Giant, de plus le principal constituant étant du riz  ::  j'ai décidé de changer au bout de 15 jours. Dans un souci de qualité je suis passé au platinum et souhaitant le meilleur j'ai pris l'iberico et légumes a 82.50€ les 15kgs soit moins cher que les RC ( cherchez l'erreur  ::  ).

Et là ce fut la catastrophe, à la dose recommandée mon chien s’amaigrissait à vue d’œil bien que la chute de poil a stoppé! Les selles étaient encore pire 100% liquide, puis j'ai augmenté la dose, ce qui a ajouté aux symptômes des régurgitations de biles très fréquentes ( 4/5 fois par jour avec 2 repas ), des incontinences fécales et urinaires et l’absorption massive d'herbes à l'instar d'un herbivore  ::  . J'ai cependant fini les 15 kgs en accompagnant chaque repas avec du smecta et du gaviscon, ce n'était pas formidable juste un peu mieux, cependant aucun comportement d'abattements toujours en pleine forme apparente ( mentale du moins ).

Ensuite essaie proplan junior large robust idem RC rottweiler, après passage véto et suivant ses conseils je suis revenu au RC Giant Junior classique, en 2 mois mon chien qui avait perdu 4 kgs les as repris en un mois avec les RC Giant que j'ai donc conservé avec le power dog de chez nutrivet en supplément car peur des carences s'agissant d'un chien de travail.

Mais entre temps le résultat radio est tombé et j'ai pris connaissance de l'existence et du bienfait des chondroprotecteurs, les RC giant en contiennent mais à l'état de traces seulement  :: 

Je suis donc parti en quête des croquettes qui contiennent le plus de ces minéraux bénéfiques.

2 choix se sont alors imposés Orijen et exclusive of gosbi, le premier dont la réputation n'est plus à faire et sans céréales, le second qui dispose d'un excellent rapport qualilé/prix du riz comme unique céréale et un niveau de glucosamine de 1400mg/kg et chondroïtine de 1000mg/kg soit plus que la plupart des compléments articulaires aux dosages recommandés. De plus le sans céréale me fait peur depuis l'expérience platinum mais surtout orijen est donné par le site nourrircommelanature.com a 1400mg/kg de glucosamine et 1200mg/kg de chondroïtine alors que sur la fiche produit https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...puppylarge.pdf ce taux n'est plus que de 700mg/kg pour le premier et 150mg/kg pour le second, alors qui croire  ::  , à votre avis ???

En l'absence de réponse du site à ma question je suis donc parti sur exclusive gosbi chiken & rice qui convenait le mieux en rapport protéine/lipides pour mon chien.

L'idéal serait un chondroprotecteur à dosage plus fort en complément mais cela coûte plus au moins 60€/ mois par exemple pour celui de ncln.com qui est le meilleur que j'ai trouvé avec 4400mg pour 10gr ( dose recommandée ) de glucosamine et chondroïtine.

Je peux absorber ce coût supplémentaire seulement si je suis persuadé de son réel plus pour les articulations de mon chien ou si la dose contenue dans les croquettes suffit car étant dans un club canin pro, les cours plus l’adhésion me coûtent déjà 260€/mois plus le budget nourriture, soins, véto et cie ... je suis aux alentours de 400€/mois donc si je pouvais économiser ces 60€ je ne m'en porterai que mieux mais si cela vaut le coup  ::  je ferai un effort supplémentaire, qu'en pensez vous?

Les gosbi sont toujours supplantés du dog power de nutrivet pour sa musculature et cette adéquation me va bien, mon chien se porte très bien, belles selles en petites quantités, poil splendide ( huile de saumon tous les jours aussi ), maintien du poids de forme mais le rapport ca/ph n'est pas excellent à 1.25 j’aurai préféré tendre vers le 1, puis je ajouter du phosphore en complément pour équilibrer ce ratio? Comment et à quel dosage ?

Je n'ai jamais parlé d'appétence car mon chien n'y est pas soumis, il mange absolument n'importe quoi avec la même hargne, malgré sa gamelle anti glouton ...

Voila je me doute que c'est relativement long mais au moins c'est clair à défaut d'être concis  ::  merci de m'avoir lu et si vous pouvez répondre à mes quelques interrogations ou me donner quelques conseils que ce soit je suis tout ouïe  ::

----------


## cerbere

> J'ai vu les prof*nes qui m'ont l'air pas trop mal non plus 
> 
> la compo : 
> 
> 
> 
> *INGRÉDIENTS:* Poulet (22%), Foie de poulet (20%), Pomme de terre, Mais, Graisse de volaille (conservé avec un additif CEE = vitamine E: 50 mg/kg), Huile de saumon, Saveurs naturelles, Pulpe de betterave naturelle séchée, Pommes séchées, Levure de bière, Tomates, Extrait de Yucca schidigera, Minéraux, Dl-méthionine, Llysine, Mannan-oligosaccharides, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Probiotiques, Cuivre organique, Chlorure de choline, Zinc organique, Manganèse organique, Sélénium organique, Biotine, Niacine, Pantothénate de calcium, Vitamine A, Supplément vitaminé B12, Supplément de riboflavine (source de vitamine B2), Mononitrate de Thiamine (source de vitamine B1), Chlorhydrate de Pyridoxine (source de vitamine B6), Acide folique, Vitamine D3, Vitamine E (alfa-tocophérol).
> 
> 
> ...


les chiens ont. J'ai essayé applaws machin et j'en suis revenue et je reste sur les profines. Si tu commandes deux sacs c'est encore plus avantageux.

----------


## Taysa

Pour ton rott, je connais des gens en RCI, un mec dont la femelle tourne super bien, il est sous MAXIMA ! 
Regarde sur : la compagnie des croquettes  ::  
ils sont dans la rubrique TEAM La cie des croq

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/la-dream-team-lcdc/557-bheer-sha-am-von-der-kroning-keiser-jessica-sawyerr.html

bheer sha am et le plus beau rott qu'il m'ai etait donner de voir meme dans toutes les expos etc  ::

----------


## joloclo

Le Rott a bien changé depuis son origine(poids presque doublé),beaucoup veulent un chien tjs plus massif pour être plus dissuasif voire helas parfois qu'il fasse plus "méchant" sa croissance est rapide et durant la première année il faut lui donner une alimentation haut de gamme et éviter tout ce qui peut nuire à ses articulations et son bon developpement en lui faisant faire trop d'activités.Peut ête que cela n'a pas été respecté et qu'il en fait encore trop .Ton chien fait déjà 50 kgs et fait enormement d'activités alors qu'il n'est pas encore vraiment adulte.


Message HS que j'editerai car ce n'est pas le sujet de ce post  ::

----------


## cerbere

oui maintenant (enfin y'a 8/10 ans) ils disaient que c'était un rott royal (la tête que j'ai du faire quand on m'a dit ca lol)

----------


## Kybou!

Yep, je commencerais déjà par limiter les activités physiques pour ma part ... L'alimentation, c'est bien mais ça ne fait pas tout ! Pour avoir à la maison un xBA de 30 kg dysplasique stade C (idem que ton chien - hanche droite - ) qui a aujourd'hui 7 ans, je n'ose imaginer les articulations de ton chien lorsqu'il aura le même âge (et probablement 30 kg de plus que le mien) si tu ne lèves pas le pied ... 

La glucosamine et la chondroïtine n'empêcheront pas l'apparition de l'arthrose, elles limiteront tant bien que mal les dégâts et retarderont UN PEU l'échéance tout au plus ... 

La palissade d'1,80m, avec un chien dysplasique de 50 kg, va falloir "oublier" si tu tiens un minimum à préserver ses articulations ...

En résumé, y a pas que l'alimentation à revoir et tu ne sembles pas faire allusion au "reste" justement ... Et pour être honnête, ça me dérange personnellement ...

----------


## Taysa

C'est qui qui a fais la lecture des radios ?

----------


## joloclo

Oui ça me dérange aussi,c'est pourquoi je me suis permis de répondre un peu H.S,on dirait que seules les performances de son "athlète" interessent l'auteur,le chien commence déjà à en subir les conséquences et ce n'est pas fini.

----------


## Taysa

Faut voir la morpho du chien, un poids ca ne veut rien dire ! 
Mais alors rien du tout !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le standard est a 61-68cm pour environ 50kg, donc le chien n'est pas hors norme le mieux c'est une photo pour se rendre compte mais a mon avis chien de travail il est pas enorme. La dysplaxie ca veut rien dire suivant les radios j'ai vu des chiens passer de D a A ! Donc mefiance surtout quand ca concerne qu'une seule hanche suffit que la radio soit mal prise.

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour les chiens à forte dépense énergétique il y a cette nouvelle gamme http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/172-diamond-petfood je ne sais pas si ça pourrait convenir, quitte à suppléer en compléments pour les articulations? pour le reste je ne saurai dire, n'ayant eu que des chiens adultes

----------


## koolfx2

Bonjour à tous,

Merci de toutes ses réponses, vu le pavé pondu je n'en attendais pas tant, je vais tenter de répondre à chacun:




> Pour ton rott, je connais des gens en RCI, un mec dont la femelle tourne super bien, il est sous MAXIMA ! 
> Regarde sur : la compagnie des croquettes  
> ils sont dans la rubrique TEAM La cie des croq
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/l...a-sawyerr.html
> 
> bheer sha am et le plus beau rott qu'il m'ai etait donner de voir meme dans toutes les expos etc


Bonjour Taysa,
J'ai écarté Maxima car le rapport ca/ph tourne autour de 1.6 me semble t'il ce qui est plus déséquilibré que gosbi, de plus la teneur en chondroprotecteur est très faible ...
Ce rott est magnifique cependant mon chien ne concours pas en expo, il n'a pas le profil recherché dirons nous, il est issue d'une lignée de travail qui privilégie le caractère à la morphologie et a été sélectionné au sein de sa portée sur ce même critère.




> Le Rott a bien changé depuis son origine(poids presque doublé),beaucoup veulent un chien tjs plus massif pour être plus dissuasif voire helas parfois qu'il fasse plus "méchant" sa croissance est rapide et durant la première année il faut lui donner une alimentation haut de gamme et éviter tout ce qui peut nuire à ses articulations et son bon developpement en lui faisant faire trop d'activités.Peut ête que cela n'a pas été respecté et qu'il en fait encore trop .Ton chien fait déjà 50 kgs et fait enormement d'activités alors qu'il n'est pas encore vraiment adulte.
> 
> 
> Message HS que j'editerai car ce n'est pas le sujet de ce post


Bonjour Joloclo,

Alors pour plus de précision mon rott est issue de l'élevage vom schloss Hexental, guy verschatse l'éleveur est spécialisé en lignée de travail issue en grande partie d'étalon du chenil de l'armée autrichienne, il a sélectionné mon chien pour renouveler ses étalons car son caractère intrépide, son extrême vigilance, son agilité l'ont fortement interessé. Ce chien a toujours travaillé et ce tous les jours avec le plus grand plaisir, m. verschatse n'avais jamais vu une telle endurance si ce n'est chez un malinois, de plus il est hyperactif et tiens très difficilement en place. Malheureusement un léger prognathisme est apparu en fin de croissance, tellement léger que la confirmation passerait à coup sur. Sauf que M. Verschatse est un éleveur des plus sérieux et ne pouvait se permettre de reproduire un étalon qui ne correspond pas pleinement au standard, j'étais à la recherche d'un rottweiler suite à la perte de mon malinois d'un cancer avec lequel je pratiquais déja le ring depuis 5 ans ( concourais en ring 3 a 26 mois ) car je voulais continuer ce sport passionnant mais avec une race beaucoup plus original et très mal représenté dans notre discipline.
J'étais en contact avec M. Verschatse que je connaissais déjà depuis quelques années, j'attendais un chiot lorsqu'il m'a fais la proposition pour ce chien sachant que je ne souhaite absolument pas reproduire. J'ai alors été voir ce chien qui avais 12 mois et venais de passer son csau qui sentraînait déja en programme ring 1 et comptabilisais déjà près de 200h hors obéissance. Ce chien est tout de suite devenu le mien il m'a littéralement conquis, une démonstration sur costume et j'ai signé le chèque malgré pourtant les avertissements de M. Verschatse sur son caractère très dur mais connaissant mon expérience il a accepté. Après un retour voiture plutôt tendu et quelques jours de défiance mon chien m'a adopté et trouvé sa place. Je me suis très vite rendu compte de son endurance à toute épreuve ( venant d'un bbm je ne pensais pas être surpris sur ce point, pourtant après quelques heures de vélo mon malinois s'affalait n'importe ou et ne bougeais plus, mon rott lui refuse tout bonnement de rentrer .. ), il est de plus hyperactif et réagis au quart de tour d'autant plus qu'il est extrêmement alerte quand à son environnement. Ceci pur en venir au fait que l'activité que pratique actuellement mon chien est un minimum afin qu'il conserve son équilibre tout simplement car il a toujours fonctionné ainsi, le mettre au repos et il deviens destructeur, fugueur voir agressif avec les étrangers c'est devenu un besoin physiologique.




> oui maintenant (enfin y'a 8/10 ans) ils disaient que c'était un rott royal (la tête que j'ai du faire quand on m'a dit ca lol)


Bonjour Cerbere,

Des abrutis qui veulent vendre leur poney hors standard sa existe toujours mais c'est plutôt pour des rott qui toise plus de 70cm ...




> Yep, je commencerais déjà par limiter les activités physiques pour ma part ... L'alimentation, c'est bien mais ça ne fait pas tout ! Pour avoir à la maison un xBA de 30 kg dysplasique stade C (idem que ton chien - hanche droite - ) qui a aujourd'hui 7 ans, je n'ose imaginer les articulations de ton chien lorsqu'il aura le même âge (et probablement 30 kg de plus que le mien) si tu ne lèves pas le pied ... 
> 
> La glucosamine et la chondroïtine n'empêcheront pas l'apparition de l'arthrose, elles limiteront tant bien que mal les dégâts et retarderont UN PEU l'échéance tout au plus ... 
> 
> La palissade d'1,80m, avec un chien dysplasique de 50 kg, va falloir "oublier" si tu tiens un minimum à préserver ses articulations ...
> 
> En résumé, y a pas que l'alimentation à revoir et tu ne sembles pas faire allusion au "reste" justement ... Et pour être honnête, ça me dérange personnellement ...


Bonjour Kybou,

Mon chien a fais l'objet d'une longue polémique lors de la lecture pour être classé en C dis léger car son angle de 105° est bon et correspond au stade b mais la congruence est très légèrement imparfaite s'en est suivi un discours collégial entre les vétérinaires pour au final le classé en C mais il est probable qu'une autre lecture donnerait un résultat plus favorable.

Pour la palissade j'aurai du être plus précis, il s'agit de la palissade la plus haute qu'il est franchi (tout au plus 2 ou 3 fois) pour tester ses limites sans quoi c'est sur du 1m qu'il s'exerce et 1.20m pour son brevet ring mais l'agility c'est un seul entrainement de 1h par mois avec une dizaine de sauts tout au plus, rien à voir avec mon malinois qui passait 2.30m et ce 4 ou 5h par semaine ...

De plus au signe négatif le plus minime jarrêterai alors complétement le ring pour passer par exemple au rci qui se limite à la palissade d'1m et beaucoup plus doux dans les activités.




> C'est qui qui a fais la lecture des radios ?


Dr Bedu-Leperlier et Dr Gomes de l'école vétérinaire de Maisons-Alfort




> Oui ça me dérange aussi,c'est pourquoi je me suis permis de répondre un peu H.S,on dirait que seules les performances de son "athlète" interessent l'auteur,le chien commence déjà à en subir les conséquences et ce n'est pas fini.


Comme tous compétiteur ses performances me ravie d'autant plus que je suis débutant en tant que conducteur de cette race donc des résultats aussi rapide et d'un tel niveau oui cela ferai plaisir à n'importe quel ringeur d'autant plus que le chien y trouve un plaisir incommensurable et je ne crois pas que la dysplasie ( au stade le plus léger je précise ) ne s'améliore sur le canapé devant la télé, d'ailleurs selon moi une des causes de cette dysplasie est sa fougue naturelle car lorsqu'il n'a pas eu assez d'exercice il cavale à tout va chez moi et dans les escalier le tout en carrelage donc je ne vous parle pas des chutes plutôt violentes et à répétition dans ces cas la.
De plus comme dis précédemment au moindre signe clinique je suis prêt à tout arrêter, car contrairement à ce que vous pensez j'aime mon chien bien plus que certains bipèdes!!!




> Faut voir la morpho du chien, un poids ca ne veut rien dire ! 
> Mais alors rien du tout !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Le standard est a 61-68cm pour environ 50kg, donc le chien n'est pas hors norme le mieux c'est une photo pour se rendre compte mais a mon avis chien de travail il est pas enorme. La dysplaxie ca veut rien dire suivant les radios j'ai vu des chiens passer de D a A ! Donc mefiance surtout quand ca concerne qu'une seule hanche suffit que la radio soit mal prise.


Taysa on ressent très bien ton expérience du monde canin et merci de ne pas me prendre pour un "exploiteur de marchandises". La radio a été faites sous anesthésie et contrôlé par le chef de service le Dr Gomes qui l'a d'ailleurs classé C alors que le docteur Ledu-Leperlier l'avais classé B ...

Je n'ai pas vraiment de photo très parlante vu qu'il bouge sans cesse  ::  mais en voici quelques unes qui donne un petit d'ordre d'idée sur son gabarit et qu'il est bien à son poids de forme( pour info son père toise 68cm et 56kgs a 38 mois )

  




> pour les chiens à forte dépense énergétique il y a cette nouvelle gamme http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/172-diamond-petfood je ne sais pas si ça pourrait convenir, quitte à suppléer en compléments pour les articulations? pour le reste je ne saurai dire, n'ayant eu que des chiens adultes


Bonjour Yéti et Poupoune,

J'ai vu ces croquettes sur ncln aussi et idem que maxima les chondroprotecteurs sont présents à l'état de trace donc comme tu dis complément impératif, de plus dans la composition il y a arôme de poulet surement pour l'appétence mais je suis assez réfractaire aux exhausteurs de goût surtout que mon chien n'a aucun pb d'appétence, mais ce qui me dérange le plus c'est surtout le retour très faible d'utilisateur sur ce produit. J'aimerai avoir des expériences personnelles de plus les 25% de lipides me semblent excessif même pour un chien de travail ou alors pour des chiens de traîneaux peut-être et enfin je trouve que le niveau de fibres est un peu élevé à mon goût par contre côté cendres c'est pas mal. Je suis assez dubitatif mais je reste preneur de toute expérience avec nutragold ...

----------


## Taysa

Je pense que tu t'embetes trop a chercher les gluco / chondos, qu'a mon avis tu devrais donner a part des croquettes car meme orijen qui en a beaucoup si le chien en a besoin cela n'est pas suffisant  ::  
tu as carnilove au poisson qui pourrait te convenir ! 

Ps : les rotts dont je te parle sont tous des chiens de travail, et de tres haut niveau avant d'etre des chiens d'expos  ::

----------


## Didi4994

Bon l'impression que mes chiennes ne digèrent pas bien les Purizon...  ::

----------


## Houitie

Que conseilleriez vous pour un berger blanc suisse de bientot 2 ans qui vient d'etre opéré des ligaments croisés, pèse 35kg et surtout qui commence à avoir de l'arthrose à cause de l'opé. 
Le véto lui a conseillé des RC ou des hills... j'ai dit que je pensais qu'il y avait mieux. 
Elle cherche vraiment une gamme avec un truc contre l'arthrose ou un complément alimentaire à la rigueur. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## Taysa

Amandine a une bonne preparation peu onereuse pour l'arthrose !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin peu onereuse, moins que ce que je connais en tout cas  :Smile:

----------


## joloclo

N'oublie pas que ce st les lipides et non les glucides  qui fournissent l'energie.Je ne te prends pas pour un exploiteur,je trouve juste que ce loulou en fait beaucoup et depuis très jeune,il a tout juste atteint son age adulte et encore.Quand à être hyperactif (je ne penses pas que tu veux dire HSHA) j'ai tjs entendu que plus un chien en fait plus il en veut,de toutes façons c'est à toi de voir.Et suis d'accord avec le message de Taysa pour les chondro.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Taysa,c'est pas Articulations + de Dieti Natura ?

----------


## Taysa

Il me semble que c'est une preparation qu'elle fais et non un produit qui s'achete deja pret

----------


## joloclo

Ah d'accord merci.

----------


## MuzaRègne

@koolfx2 : l'excès de travail des articulations encore en plein développement est un facteur favorisant très important de la dysplasie. Tant que la croissance n'est pas finie, il faut éviter les chocs, sauts, escaliers, course trop longue. Sais tu à quel âge il a commencé les sauts ? Normalement on reste sur le plat jusqu'à 12 à 18 mois suivant le type morphologique (pour un molossoïde c'est plutôt 18 mois). De même pour la course - le problème étant que plus on en fait, plus il faut en faire : c'est comme une drogue (pareil pour les sportifs humains !). D'où un chien qui devient ingérable s'il n'a pas sa dose, mais ce n'est pas un besoin dans l'absolu.
Donc, ce que je ferais avec ton chien : plus de saut ou au moins réduire hauteur et fréquence, diminuer progressivement son activité sportive, tout ce qui génère des chocs articulaires, en remplaçant par du travail intellectuel tout aussi fatigant (puzzles, shaping ...). S'il peut nager par contre ce serait top, ou de la marche sur tapis roulant immergé, tous les centres d'hydrothérapies font aussi des forfaits entraînement pour chiens sportifs. Jusqu'à 2 ans maintenir un niveau comme ça "de croisière". 
Ainsi ce que tu pourras faire au niveau aliment / supplément prendra tout son sens, sinon ça ne sert à rien d'optimiser d'un côté pour out foutre en l'air de l'autre.

Niveau aliment c'est un peu illusoire de tout avoir en un seul, ce sera plus simple de rajouter les chondroprotecteurs comme supplément que de chercher "la" croquette idéale (qui n'existe pas  :: ).

----------


## rhythms

aussi longtemps qu'un chien n'a pas atteint l'âge adulte, il ne doit surtout pas sauter ni courir sur de longues distances, pitié pour ses articulations, c'est de la maltraitance !

----------


## Poupoune 73

la "croquette idéale" c'est le barf  :: 
 @ Houtie: il me semble que ce sont les exclusive of gosbi qui ont le plus de chrondoprotecteurs dans les marques citées par yenz. sinon perso je prends les compléments articulaires de nourrir comme la nature et d'amikinos

----------


## Didi4994

Bonjour,

Je suis passée des Gosbi aux purizon récemment et pour l'instant j'ai l'impression qu'elles ne les digèrent pas bien, vous pensez que c'est mieux de retourner aux Gosbi pour le moment ou je peux faire un autre changement direct je pense aux Acana?

----------


## Didi4994

Ca fait pas longtemps, un peu plus d'une semaine que j'ai changé, je dois attendre encore un peu?

----------


## Didi4994

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## koolfx2

> Je pense que tu t'embetes trop a chercher les gluco / chondos, qu'a mon avis tu devrais donner a part des croquettes car meme orijen qui en a beaucoup si le chien en a besoin cela n'est pas suffisant  
> tu as carnilove au poisson qui pourrait te convenir ! 
> 
> Ps : les rotts dont je te parle sont tous des chiens de travail, et de tres haut niveau avant d'etre des chiens d'expos


Taysa,

C'était justement l'objet de ma question principale, donc tu me confortes dans ce que je pensais à savoir que peu importe le taux de chondroprotecteurs contenu dans les croquettes celui ci restera toujours à un niveau si faible qu'il n'aura qu'un effet placebo, ok! je vais commander le chondronature.

Pour orijen en suivant ce lien: https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...puppylarge.pdf les taux sont au plus bas au niveau de RC & co

Carnilove je vois protéine de poisson suivi de farine de poisson comme ingrédients principaux je t'avoues que sa m'emballe pas vraiment :: 

Oui c'est un chien de travail mais pas exclusivement, les allemands travaillent les 2 côtés travail et beauté mais avec des compromis à faire dans les 2 sens, leur confirmation le leur impose! Guy Verschatse n'élève que du chien de travail, seul lui importe le caractère, l'envie de travailler, la vigueur, les résultats en compétition ou en utilité; peu importe que le poil soit un peu plus long, légèrement ondulé que le feu tire au rouge que le museau soit un peu long ... c'est une autre philosophie le RCI est une discipline intéressante mais beaucoup plus douce que le Ring, le rott n'est pas assez représenté en Ring ce qui laisse présager à certains que cela est du au fait qu'il n'en a tout simplement pas les capacités! Ce qui est faux comme le prouve les quelques rott Ring II car certes un rott s'en va loin sur une esquive mais il revient encore plus vite!!!




> N'oublie pas que ce st les lipides et non les glucides qui fournissent l'energie.Je ne te prends pas pour un exploiteur,je trouve juste que ce loulou en fait beaucoup et depuis très jeune,il a tout juste atteint son age adulte et encore.Quand à être hyperactif (je ne penses pas que tu veux dire HSHA) j'ai tjs entendu que plus un chien en fait plus il en veut,de toutes façons c'est à toi de voir.Et suis d'accord avec le message de Taysa pour les chondro.


Oui mais ce sont aussi les lipides qui se stockent s'ils ne sont pas consommés, je pense simplement que 25% c'est trop même pour mon chien qui a une activité soutenue, C'est pourquoi j'ai fais référence aux chiens de traîneaux pour lesquels cette teneur serait plus adéquate.
HS/HA je ne pense pas mais il est clairement increvable, je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir déjà atteint ses limites, les miennes par contre oui, pourtant je suis plutôt sportif et endurant mais après 3h de footing a 12km/h j'abdique!!! Lui à peine essoufflé me regarde d'un air interloqué  :: 

Effectivement il a peut-être compris qu'avec moi c'est plus il en veut, plus il en fait!




> @koolfx2 : l'excès de travail des articulations encore en plein développement est un facteur favorisant très important de la dysplasie. Tant que la croissance n'est pas finie, il faut éviter les chocs, sauts, escaliers, course trop longue. Sais tu à quel âge il a commencé les sauts ? Normalement on reste sur le plat jusqu'à 12 à 18 mois suivant le type morphologique (pour un molossoïde c'est plutôt 18 mois). De même pour la course - le problème étant que plus on en fait, plus il faut en faire : c'est comme une drogue (pareil pour les sportifs humains !). D'où un chien qui devient ingérable s'il n'a pas sa dose, mais ce n'est pas un besoin dans l'absolu.
> Donc, ce que je ferais avec ton chien : plus de saut ou au moins réduire hauteur et fréquence, diminuer progressivement son activité sportive, tout ce qui génère des chocs articulaires, en remplaçant par du travail intellectuel tout aussi fatigant (puzzles, shaping ...). S'il peut nager par contre ce serait top, ou de la marche sur tapis roulant immergé, tous les centres d'hydrothérapies font aussi des forfaits entraînement pour chiens sportifs. Jusqu'à 2 ans maintenir un niveau comme ça "de croisière". 
> Ainsi ce que tu pourras faire au niveau aliment / supplément prendra tout son sens, sinon ça ne sert à rien d'optimiser d'un côté pour out foutre en l'air de l'autre.
> 
> Niveau aliment c'est un peu illusoire de tout avoir en un seul, ce sera plus simple de rajouter les chondroprotecteurs comme supplément que de chercher "la" croquette idéale (qui n'existe pas ).


Il a débuté les sauts à 8 mois mais toujours de manière très légère, l'agility ne l'a jamais vraiment passionné ( ni moi d'ailleurs ), si je pouvais je m'en passerai allègrement ...
A tout cassé il doit franchir 20 fois le 1m et 4 ou 6 fois le 1,20m par mois c'est vraiment pas grand chose à titre de comparaison il y a un canario de 15 mois /58kgs au club qui fais de l'agility 2 fois par semaine et qui ne travaille que sur du 1.60m sans parler des poutres et cie .. là c'est du n'importe quoi!!!
En ce qui concerne la nage en hydrothérapie je me suis jamais penché sur le sujet mais effectivement ce peut-être une très bonne chose, je vais me renseigner! merci
Pour les chondroprotecteurs oui j'ai compris, mais c'est comme tout lorsqu'on découvre quelque chose et qu'un commercial ( le véto ) nous en vante les mérites on à l'impression d'avoir trouvé le saint-graal :: , puis on revient vite à la réalité  :: 




> aussi longtemps qu'un chien n'a pas atteint l'âge adulte, il ne doit surtout pas sauter ni courir sur de longues distances, pitié pour ses articulations, c'est de la maltraitance !


Très subjectif tous ça! Comment apprécier une longue distance, pour moi tant que le chien en redemande refuse obstinément de sarrêter, halète normalement, ne se couche pas c'est qu'il a encore le tonus pour! La maltraitance c'est quand ton chien te supplies pour mettre le nez dehors et que toi trop pantouflard tu lui ordonnes de retourner à sa place !!!

----------


## didou752

Ce n'est pas parce que le dogo canario le fait plus souvent que c'est mieux pour ton chien. Je connais des gens qui ont des chiots de 6 mois qui sont déjà à l'agility, c'est pas pour autant que c'est bien. Il a visiblement une dysplasie à son début certes mais elle est présente et si tu ne calme pas le rythme physiquement tu vas te retrouver à plus ou moins longue échéance avec un chien plein d'arthrose qui souffrira le martyr à chaque mouvement.
Pour ce qui est de la distance, il y a des chiens qui sont incapables de s'arrêter, mais là c'est au maître de poser des limites. Essaie de faire travailler ton chien de façon plus intellectuelle (ça les fatigue beaucoup plus) et moins physiquement pendant plusieurs mois. Tu pourras refaire une radio plus tard et aviser, parce que là sa croissance n'est quand même pas totalement finie et des sauts sur un chien de ce gabarit dès l'âge de 8 mois ça craint.
Maintenant je me doute que tu as choisi ce chien dans le but précis de monter en ring, mais il va falloir choisir au moins temporairement entre le ring et la santé de ton chien.

----------


## meloy

Bonjour, besoin de petits conseils.... J'hésite entre dog lovers gold et acana large breed. Merci de vos avis.

----------


## meloy

Un griffon de 28 kg

----------


## meloy

Alors je vais essayer d'être plus complète, griffon de 28 kg, âgé de 3 ans, très énergique, ballade minimum 2 h par jour, nage l'été. Voili voilou

----------


## Kybou!

Pourquoi vouloir prendre du large breed pour un chien de ce gabarit ? 

Les Acana, franchement, la gamme sans céréales n'est vraiment pas top ...

----------


## joloclo

Euh perso je tournerais ta phrase "plus JE lui en fait faire plus il en veut" comme je l'ai déjà dit c'est ton chien,s'il est perclus d'arthrose ou dysplasique ds quelques années tu verras bien!Et sujet clos pour moi car c'est un post sur les croq.Bonne continuation.

----------


## Poupoune 73

je m'incruste: après 3kg d'applaws senior passés j'en suis pour l'instant satisfaite: prix, composition, analyse, appétence, digestion

----------


## rhythms

kybou a écrit :
Les Acana, franchement, la gamme sans céréales n'est vraiment pas top ...[/QUOTE]

pourquoi la gamme sans céréales d'acana ne serait-elle pas top du tout ? ( cela m'intéresse car j'en donne à mon chien) merci

----------


## koolfx2

> Ce n'est pas parce que le dogo canario le fait plus souvent que c'est mieux pour ton chien. Je connais des gens qui ont des chiots de 6 mois qui sont déjà à l'agility, c'est pas pour autant que c'est bien. Il a visiblement une dysplasie à son début certes mais elle est présente et si tu ne calme pas le rythme physiquement tu vas te retrouver à plus ou moins longue échéance avec un chien plein d'arthrose qui souffrira le martyr à chaque mouvement.
> Pour ce qui est de la distance, il y a des chiens qui sont incapables de s'arrêter, mais là c'est au maître de poser des limites. Essaie de faire travailler ton chien de façon plus intellectuelle (ça les fatigue beaucoup plus) et moins physiquement pendant plusieurs mois. Tu pourras refaire une radio plus tard et aviser, parce que là sa croissance n'est quand même pas totalement finie et des sauts sur un chien de ce gabarit dès l'âge de 8 mois ça craint.
> Maintenant je me doute que tu as choisi ce chien dans le but précis de monter en ring, mais il va falloir choisir au moins temporairement entre le ring et la santé de ton chien.


Je suis d'accord avec toi l'exemple du dogo montre simplement que je suis capable de reconnaître lorsque c'est excessif!
Une nouvelle radio sera faites dans les 3 mois et si nécessaire une intervention chirurgicale suivrait bien que ce soit un peu tard...
La santé primera bien entendu et s'il présente la moindre gène, douleurs ou autre alors il arrêtera tout et sera mon jeune retraité, quitte à acquérir un autre compagnon pour le ring avec castration de mon chien pour assurer une cohabitation paisible!
Mon chien travaille intellectuellement il fait de l'obéissance et du pistage et du campagne à la belle saison ...




> Euh perso je tournerais ta phrase "plus JE lui en fait faire plus il en veut" comme je l'ai déjà dit c'est ton chien,s'il est perclus d'arthrose ou dysplasique ds quelques années tu verras bien!Et sujet clos pour moi car c'est un post sur les croq.Bonne continuation.


Oui effectivement j'ai légèrement dérivé, ma question primaire consistait à me renseigner sur les chondroprotecteurs, j'ai eu ma réponse ce sera gosbi + power dog nutrivet + chondronature ncln ( le complément le plus riche ) ainsi je maximiserai leur apport.

fin du hs, merci de vos éclaircissements à tous  ::

----------


## Taysa

Je file des almo nature puppy poulet a Iana et Boo, est ce que quelqu'un sait a quoi ressemble les adulte classique ? Si elles sont aussi appetente et en "puree" ?

----------


## Taysa

Poids à l’âge adulte  (kg)	1,5 - 3 mois		
25-35	                           110-225	
35-45	                           110-255	

Pour un chiot de 9 semaines donc, sur cette idee la sachant qu'il est deja trop gros 150gr / jour en 3 repas c'est bon ?

----------


## jenny02

Je viens donner des nouvelles Togo est depuis un mois au Orijen senior (et oui petit père vient de prendre 7 ans c'est un jeune papy maintenant) franchement nikel : appétence nikel, crottes nikel... On verra ce que dit la véto en juillet et on va faire une tite PDS pour faire un ti check up complet...

Luna elle reste sur le Acana light and fit elle reste sur son poids de forme c'est top! J'hésitait a la passer aux Oigen senior car la compo m'a l'air meilleur que les Acana mais j'ai peur qu'elle redevienne un petit baril donc bon on reste comme ça...

----------


## joloclo

Mon amie a trouvé des petits bouts de plastique et des poils ds son sac de Gosbi!!! Celà vous est-il déjà arrivé ?

----------


## kalea

je commande du gosbi chez nourrir comme la nature depuis quelques mois, jamais eu aucun souci. Par contre il y avait eu une fois un lot défectueux avec des croquettes moisies

----------


## joloclo

Première fois pour mon amie qui commande aussi sur NCLN.

----------


## pomku

Idem, deux ans que mes chiens sont aux Gosbi et jamais un souci… Mais  je me rappelle le problème du lot défectueux. C'était même paru sur le FB de NCLN. Ils avaient retiré de la vente le lot incriminé mais peut-être ton amie les a-t-elle achetées avant ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Première fois pour mon amie qui commande aussi sur NCLN.


Alors il faut leur signaler. Ils lui renverront certainement un sac en échange et vérifieront le lot. Ils sont très clean pour ça.

----------


## joloclo

Peut-être, je ne sais pas,nous en avons parlé la semaine dernière mais aucune idée de quand date le sac.
Oui si c'est récent je lui dirais de le signaler,merci.

----------


## lili-vanille

non :-(

----------


## bouba92

Les Gosbi sont fabriquées en Espagne.....où on est pas trop regardant sur les normes ou la qualité des ingrédients....Cf le scandale de ce fabricant de croq ds lesquelles ont avait retrouvé du penthobarbital ( produit untilisé par les véto pour les eutha). Perso ça ne m'étonne pas tellement; entre le marketing et la réalité le fossé est incommensurable. Déjà pour les humains, alors pour les animaux!!!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je ne pense pas que ce soit différent ici, comme je l'avais déjà dit de toute façon les ingrédients utilisés dans les usines en France proviennent de toute l'Europe.

----------


## bouba92

Je crois que si on voyait les VRAIS ingrédients qui composent les croq de nos pauvres loulous ( toutes marques confondues) , on serait tellement ecoeurés qu'on renoncerait définitivement à la bouffe industrielle

----------


## kalea

les gosbi conviennent parfaitement à mon chien, j'hésitais à changer parce qu'elles viennent d'Espagne... Est ce vraiment mieux ailleurs ? (j'hésitais avec acana, mais encore faut-il qu'elles conviennent à mon chien)

----------


## théouf

Bonjour, ma chienne est aux Gosbi agneau et riz, mais du coup ces croquettes sont avec céréales, donc du coup, je voulais me tourner vers les Cotecnica elles ont l'air pas mal... Certaines utilisent cette marque? Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour, ma chienne est aux Gosbi agneau et riz, mais du coup ces croquettes sont avec céréales, donc du coup, je voulais me tourner vers les Cotecnica elles ont l'air pas mal... Certaines utilisent cette marque? Merci


oui très satisfaite pour mes 3 chiens

----------


## théouf

> non mais purizon ici


Purizon, ils ne le font pas sur le site où je commande :: 




> oui très satisfaite pour mes 3 chiens


D'ac, merci ::

----------


## théouf

A la compagnie des croquettes

----------


## Nyunyu

En parlant croquettes, personne ne veut 13,5kg de purizon neuf jamais déballé (poulet poisson) pour 35 à Montpellier?

----------


## lily130/8

où est ce qu'on peut trouver l'analyse des cotecnina? je trouve que les ingrédients...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> où est ce qu'on peut trouver l'analyse des cotecnina? je trouve que les ingrédients...


https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...123ma29m3.html
elles sont moins chères chez dewandas au cas où (attention prends bien les grainfree car la marque a plusieurs gammes  ::  )

----------


## lily130/8

elles sont pas mal et le prix est intéressant, mais les taux de ca et p et le rapport ca/p me plaisent pas trop, je préfère rester sur les orijen  ::

----------


## Dahi

Bonsoir, 

je reviens vers vous concernant l'alimentation de mon grand bébé ... Sanka est une chienne de 13 kg (poids de forme) de bientôt 2 ans, aux RC/proplan dans son refuge, j'ai donc continué ! Mlle s'est faite stérilisée, je suis passée à la gamme RC sterilised parce que Sanka a une bonne tendance à prendre du poids et vite. 
Elle fait des balades quotidiennes et au moins une fois par semaine + le we elle fait des grosses balades, agility etc etc Elle est éduquée au positif, les friandises sont des batons composés majoritairement de viande.

Récemment elle a pris rapidement du poids, je l'ai passée sur quelque chose de moins gras (13% chez RC et 9% chez Flatazor gamme light). Ca a permis de la stabiliser mais bon je suis pas fan des croquettes, c'est moins cher hein mais bon on sait pourquoi ^^

Bref mes souhaits : avoir une croquette de meilleure qualité, pas grasse (même si sanka est amenée à se dépenser plus que certains chiens visiblement elle n'est pas dans la bonne tranche génétique elle n'élimine pas du tout facilement) et niveau prix quelque chose de semblable aux RC serait bien, 50-60 les 13kg pour info. Après je suis ouverte à tout, le principal c'est qu'elle aille bien quoi !

NAvrée d'avance, je n'ai pas pu tout lire ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

@lyli: pour les mêmes raisons j'ai arrêté cette marque, je donne applaws senior actuellement à ma bergère qui prendrait 8 ans cette année, c'est une marque qui vient de grande bretagne donc plus "locale" qu'orijen, je les prends sur le zooplus britannique http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354871


@dahi: acana light&fit ou applaws lite. j'en profite pour rappeler au passage les "brillantes" actions de RC... http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

----------


## Dahi

ah merci pour ta réponse si rapide !! j'étudie les deux mais j'ai l'impression que ça se vaut ... et oui pour RC ça fait partie de mes critères ^^

----------


## brigitte56

> il ne faut pas trop regarder le taux de graisses, mais plutot de lipides (c'est ca qui fait grossir) dans tes croquettes


ah bon !  les lipides ne sont plus de la matière grasse  ::

----------


## lily130/8

> @lyli: pour les mêmes raisons j'ai arrêté cette marque, je donne applaws senior actuellement à ma bergère qui prendrait 8 ans cette année, c'est une marque qui vient de grande bretagne donc plus "locale" qu'orijen, je les prends sur le zooplus britannique http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354871


je les avais repérées mais je trouve le taux de phosphore un peu haut... mais du coup le rapport ca/p est très bon...

selon vous il vaut mieux 1.3% de Ca et 1% de P ou 1.3% de ca et 1.3% de p?

----------


## Dahi

> euh je crois que j'ai du mal m'exprimer
> 
> ce sont les lipides qui font grossir, pas vraiment le pourcentage de graisses
> 
> je suis plus claire ?


Dans l'esprit je crois que les lipides = matières grasses ^^

Je pense partir sur les acana de mon côté parce que j'ai tjr des soucis avec zooplus et applaws je les trouve que là bas ...

----------


## joloclo

Perso je passerais bien Sisco aux Applaws sénior mais je trouve aussi les taux un peu hauts,quoique comme tu dis le rapport reste bon .

----------


## Kybou!

> je les avais repérées mais je trouve le taux de phosphore un peu haut... mais du coup le rapport ca/p est très bon...
> 
> selon vous il vaut mieux 1.3% de Ca et 1% de P ou 1.3% de ca et 1.3% de p?


Je n'ai jamais pris le P indépendamment du Ca et inversement .... C'est le Ca/P qui importe au final

----------


## easy-ipso

Bonjour à tous!

Alors voilà j'ai un petit soucis avec mon mâle samoyède, il est très mince et je n'arrive pas à lui faire prendre du poids...
Il fait 17kg pour 52 cm au garrot et il a 10 mois.
Le véto le trouve plutôt mince et m'a conseillé des croquettes plus riches en matières grasses et protéines.
J'ai envoyé un mail au site "nourrir comme la nature" qui m'a conseillé les croquettes Nutragold diamond extreme athlete:
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...170ma34m3.html
Il me dit que ça convient bien au chien en croissance et que ça va le retaper.
Je lui ai précisé que mon chien avait une activité physique normale pas intense et il m'a confirmé que ça convenait.
Vous pensez quoi de la composition de ces croquettes?
Il est actuellement aux taste of the wild high prairie puppy et elles sont assez légères niveau protéines et matières grasses.
http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...-nouveau-.html
Du coup j'ai peur de changer complètement et je pense mélanger les deux et voir comment il réagit.
Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## YenZ

Perso je prendrais plutôt le maxima grain free pour retaper un chien, mais ce que t'a conseillé Mr Faure est pas mal non plus !  ::

----------


## Stephany64

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a plus d'un an de ça mr Faure du site "Nourrir comme la nature" m'avait conseillé les exclusives of Gosbi pour ma chienne Rottweiler qui était maigre et avait des problèmes de selles. Je lui ai donc pris les chicken & rice et ma louloute a pris du poids, du muscle et fini les diarrhées!  ::  Puis quelques mois après, j'ai vu que les croquettes avaient changé d'aspect et d'odeur sur certains paquets, je ne me suis pas inquiétée plus que ça jusqu'au jour ou les selles de ma chienne ont changées et se sont dégradées d'une manière significative. ::  Rien n'avait pourtant changé dans la vie de ma puce (même exercice, aucun moyen de manger quoi que ce soit d'autre dehors... Puis par la suite, j'ai remarqué qu'elle avait de plus en plus faim, sans faire plus d'activité... Puis le poil, plus si beau qu'avant et bourré de pellicules. Je suis donc passée sur Maxima, toujours sur les conseils de Mr Faure. Tout est rentré très vite dans l'ordre mais re-belotte, à long terme, j'ai eu une nette impression que la qualité changeait. De plus, contrairement à d'autres marques très haut de gamme, ils n'affichent pas le pourcentage REEL de viande sur le produit FINI. Je suis donc passée sur Orijen et là, miracle!!! Elle explose en muscle, un poil extra jusqu'à la fin des ses jours (12 ans ou malheureusement elle nous a quittés d'un cancer :: ). J'ai à nouveau un chiot. Un amour de petite Chihuahua de 5 mois, elle fera dans les 2kg adulte. Je lui ai direct donné Orijen et cela depuis 1 mois que je l'ai... Mais voilà, ses selles sont très inégales (pourtant je lui donne des prébiotiques ENTERO MICRO du labo MP). Petit aparté sur ce produit car ça peut servir à des personnes qui connaissent des soucis de diarrhées chroniques avec leurs loulous: C'est un produit extra :: . J'ai une amie qui en un mois de traitement a refait la flore intestinale de son chien et qui depuis n'a plus jamais eu aucun soucis. (Son Berger Allemand était en diarrhée depuis un an et tout le temps sous antibios et en fait, ça en était arrivé à un cercle vicieux car avec les traitements répétés aux antibios, ses intestins étaient morts...) Je vous mets le lien du produit: 

http://www.mplabo.eu/catalogue/alime...es/enteromicro 

Pour en revenir à ma puce, les selles du matin sont impecc, foncées et très fermes et les selles du soir sont très molles et très claires. De plus en plus molles d'ailleurs (et elle est sous enteromicro donc quand je vais arrêter, ce sera pire!!!) Elle a été vermifugée au Milbemax il y a 15 jours, donc pas de vers et elle ne mange strictement RIEN d'autre que ses croquettes réparties sur 2 repas (matin et soir) et son comprimé d'Enteromicro avec la gamelle du matin. 

Aujourd'hui, mon dilemme est que je n'ai plus confiance en ces croquettes Espagnoles (je ne fais aucun amalgame avec tout ce qu'on a trouvé dans des croquettes espagnoles qui n'ont rien à voir avec celles haut de gamme (on ne peut pas comparer le plus bas de gamme au premium et super premium). Mais quand on voit où sont fabriquées les moyennes gammes de Gosbi et tout ce qui se passe dans ces usines espagnoles...) Eh bien on se demande comment on peut faire confiance à Gosbi sur la gamme "EXCLUSIVE" même si elle n'est pas fabriquée au même endroit. Quand on sait quelle m--de se trouve dans les croquettes de leur gamme inférieure... Ca me fait douter sérieusement du groupe!!! Si le PDG ne fait pas ça seulement que pour le fric mais avec une réelle éthique de bien faire, alors pourquoi fabriquer d'un côté des croquettes Top et de l'autre des croquettes néfastes sur la santé de nos chiens????????

Si on prend l'exemple du groupe Champion petfoods, Le plus haut de gamme = Orijen et la gamme en dessous = Acana. Les deux restent avec des ingrédients de qualité et une fabrication sérieuse et sans ingrédients cancérigènes ou autres... 

Si on prend le groupe MARS (un des pires selon moi), le haut de gamme est Royal canin. Il y a de quoi être mort de rire non? Royal canin ou comment transformer son chien en poule et l'intoxiquer à petits feux... Sans compter le danger des conservateurs du genre BHT etc... Mais ça vous connaissez bien!!! Donc le haut de gamme vendu chez le véto est déjà de la m--de. Alors je n'imagine même pas les autres "Pedigree", "Frolic" et autres "Canigou" du super groupe... Même les soit-disant méga super premium "Nutro" font partie de leur groupe!!! Elles ne sont pas toutes fabriquées au même endroit et pourtant... Ce sont toutes, certes à des niveaux différents, mais toutes la même m--de à différents degrés.

Bref, Exclusive of gosbi... Même Mr Faure le dit sur son site que ça a baissé de qualité, qu'aujourd'hui, il dit lui-même que seule la gamme agneau reste une valeur sûre, ça prouve le sérieux et la qualité de la marque!!!! Beaucoup de personnes et moi-même, qui avons une entière confiance en ce monsieur depuis des années, on en vient à se demander pourquoi il continue à distribuer cette marque si les 3/4 de la gamme ne sont plus des valeurs sûres???  Vu les législations et les normes de sécurité alimentaires en Espagne, je doute fortement de la réelle sécurité alimentaire sur les croquettes Gosbi et Maxima. D'ailleurs, pour les Maxima, leur 2ème ingrédient, c'est "VIANDES"... Viandes de quoi??? On ne le saura jamais... JE LE REPETE CE N'EST ENCORE QUE MON AVIS... Et puis idem que pour Gosbi... La marque inférieure de Cotecnica... AU SECOURS!!!! 
Orijen, par exemple, détaille tout. Vous pouvez trouver le taux exact de chaque ingrédient sur simple demande par écrit à leur groupe et même directement sur le site Zooplus. Idem pour Canine Caviar, dont la qualité a baissé aussi depuis leur changement d'usine (ou comment gagner plus en baissant les coûts de production et ceux des matières premières) Maxima, eux, on ne sait rien et ils ne répondent même pas!!! Voilà je n'y connais rien en nutrition, ni humaine, ni canine, ni autre. Je ne suis même pas une professionnelle du monde canin. Je suis simplement une passionnée d'animaux et j'aimerais, tout comme vous tous ici, trouver le meilleur pour mes animaux... Mais tout ce que je sais, que vous savez et que nous savons tous, c'est que si on arrive à faire manger du cheval à des humains qui croient manger du boeuf, alors je n'imagine même pas ce qu'on fait manger à nos animaux en croyant leur donner du poulet, de l'agneau etc...
Dites à Mr Faure que votre chien de 3 ans est nourri depuis bébé aux Royal Canin et que tout va bien, il vous répondra que c'est sur du long terme qu'on voit la qualité des produits. Eh bien oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec lui et d'ailleurs beaucoup de personnes donnant du Gosbi ou Maxima voit au bout d'un an ou plus que ça va de moins en moins bien... Alors que ceux qui donnent Orijen depuis ses débuts ne voient aucun changement et des chiens toujours au TOP... (Bien sûr il faut que sa passe dès le début sur le chien car pas supportées par tous les chiens) Aujourd'hui, on va nous dire que si le chien a de belles selles et un beau poil, c'est que l'alimentation lui convient. Alors comme le disait mon vieux véto qui ne vendait pas de croquettes... Et oui, ça existe!!! Prenez une croquette de mer-e, ajoutez lui de la smectite et des graines de lin et sur un chien sans problèmes de peau ou de ventre, ça passe niquel...
Bref après avoir lu les 3/4 des pages de ce post (eh oui la moitié de la nuit) je sais que vous savez déjà tout ça. Je trouve ça super de votre part de faire partager vos expériences personnelles afin d'aiguiller les novices comme moi.  :: 

Bref aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas de limites de prix, je cherche une croquette:

-Sans maïs, sans blé, sans soja sans gluten, très faible en glucide
-Un taux de viande REEL supérieur à 40% et de bonne qualité (muscle sans plumes, pates etc

-Sans mycotoxines

-Sans conservateurs chimiques tels que BHA, BHT etc

et qui soit bien tolérée (en moyenne bien sûr puisque chaque chien est différent par rapport à tel ou tel produit)

Avec un bon taux de matières grasses car ma petite chienne qui a tendance à maigrir très vite et à avoir des pellicules et grosse perte de poils pour un bébé...
Elle a 5 mois et pèse 1.5 kg donc même si c'était du 20 euros le kg, je m'en moque, je veux le meilleur pour elle.
Je m'excuse du pavé mais j'aimerais tellement trouver la croquette idéale et ne plus en changer (comme beaucoup ici) 

Aujourd'hui, des analyses ont été faites sur du Virbac véto et en dehors de la quantité très minime de BHA BHT, le taux de mycontoxines dans la croquette finale est extrêmement minime par rapport à celles trouvées dans riz premier prix de certains hypermarchés... pour les humains... Et des éleveurs, l'utilisent depuis plus de 15 ans et des portées homogènes, des chiots et mamans en pleine forme. Les chiens d'un club que je connaissais étaient nourris au Mastery depuis plus de 15 ans et AUCUN soucis même pas sur les Bergers allemands assez sensibles du bide, de la peau, des articulations etc.. Je connais un papi Berger Allemand de 16 ans... Nourri au Mastery!!! Et nous, on nourrit aux hauts de gamme et chien avec la diarrhée, pellicules, gratouilles etc... Il y a de quoi se poser les bonnes questions... D'où le pavé aujourd'hui. Ici, je vois qu'il n'y a que des passionnés donc je suis sûre que vos réponses ne seront pas là pour me conseiller la marque qui vous reste sur les bras au fond de votre stock...  ::   ::   :: 
Merci de tout coeur pour votre patience à tous ceux qui ont eu le courage de tout lire... :: 


PS: Je voudrais bien essayer les Exclusive Gosbi puppy car sur le papier, c'est ce qui me conviendrait le plus. Car Maxima, je n'ai pas confiance. Et les Orijen (puppy) ne lui conviennent pas...Je me trompe peut-être alors j'attends vos conseils. Pour ceux qui les utilisent, qu'en pensez vous??? Sur du court et long terme?

Je trouvais bien aussi les Atavik (sur le papier) mais très très peu de retour de personnes sur les forums en dehors de la pub faite par le patron (95% des clients recommandent ces croquettes... Depuis plus d'un an... Et toujours si peu connues??? Ca m'étonne.) Beaucoup de pub, de parution dans des journaux et magazines ainsi qu'à la télé, un super paquet très joli, mais pourquoi on en entend pas plus parler??? Si elles sont si bien que ça... Je trouve ça étrange. Quand on voit la vitesse à laquelle des croquettes etrangères comme Orijen, Belcando, Maxima, Gosbi etc se sont vites fait connaître (notament grâce aux forums comme ici). Comment des croquettes Françaises ne sont pas connues en France??? Le bouche à oreille va très très vite pour descendre une marque et aussi très très vite pour en valoriser une qui marche bien. Le patron dit de ses croquettes que beaucoup de chiens ont vu leur problèmes de santé s'aténuer ou même disparaître grâce à ces croquettes extra. (Selon lui, les meilleures du marché actuellement) Alors si en plus des croquettes arrivent à améliorer des états de santé pourquoi restent elles si peu connue???) Est ce que quelqu'un les utilise ici s'il vous plaît? Et quelles sont vos expériences? 

Merci encore et bonne journée à vous tous.

Et surtout, un grand merci pour tout ce que vous faites pour les animaux.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## YenZ

Ouaaaaahhh battu en longueur de poste  :: 

Perso  sur Orijen (et je l'utilise pour mes chiens), je ne suis pas tout à  fait d'accord, leur ancienne formule 70/30 était mieux tolérée en  général (et surtout bien moins chère aussi), les nouvelles formules par  la suite ont été un poil en-dessous quand même, la dernière formule  80/20 sans pomme de terre semble mieux que la 80/20 avec pomme de terre,  les taux de minéraux sont par contre meilleurs, même si un poil plus de  glucides.

Ça reste quand même surement un des produits les plus fiables, même si ça ne reste que de la croquette ^^

En  résumé l'équivalent pour ta chienne serait Applaws, dispo sur  zooplus.co.uk à bons prix, sinon regarde la liste page 360 qui pourra  t'aider à faire un choix.
Concernant Atavik on en avait parlé sur un  autre forum ou le gérant intervenait, perso je trouve qu'il y a trop de  minéraux, et le taux de cendres s'en ressent, la gamme pour chiens au  poulet ça peut encore passer et c'est déjà élevé, mais l'autre gamme  agneau et celle pour chats c'est pas la peine (comme certaines gamme de  canine caviar en gros)

----------


## joloclo

Coucou Yenz,Applaws séniors seraient bien pour remplacer les Acana light and fit de Sisco ??

----------


## kalea

donc gosbi, c'est de la m**** ?  :Frown:

----------


## kalea

parmi toutes les variétés acana, qui peut me dire lesquelles sont les meillleures, lesquelles sont à éviter (composition, taux...) ? Merci.

----------


## Kybou!

Si tu pars sur du Acana, pars sur la gamme sans céréales (donc High Prairie, Grassland, Pacifica) ... Sinon, comme Yenz, je te conseille de la passer aux Applaws !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Gosbi, c'est pas que c'est de la merde, elles ont un bon rapport qualité/prix, c'est leur avantage mais personnellement, je trouve que c'est du "moyen de gamme" ...

----------


## Stephany64

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses. J'avais vu applaws mais beaucoup de personnes ont arrêté à cause de selles molles non? Parce qu'avec Orijen, elle est déjà en selles molles. Une amie vient de me donner un sac de 3 kg d'exclusive of Gosbi mini puppy car elle il lui en restait et elle est passée aux adultes pour son chien. Du coup je pense essayer dès demain (je ne perds rien à essayer, elles me sont offertes  :Smile: ) En espérant que ce ne soit pas mauvais pour ma puce... Qu'en pensez vous? Merci

----------


## Stephany64

> Ouaaaaahhh battu en longueur de poste


Quand on aime on ne compte pas hein?   :: 


Et merci pour ta réponse complète et pas très courte hein  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Coucou Yenz,Applaws séniors seraient bien pour remplacer les Acana light and fit de Sisco ??


Acana light c'est 10% de gras, 16 pour Applaws, si il doit vraiment se maintenir à son poids et qu'il aime et supporte bien Acana autant les garder.
Si par contre c'est pas plus probant que ça, alors pourquoi pas tester les Applaws.




> donc gosbi, c'est de la m**** ?


Non du tout, il y a surtout bien pire dans la jungle des croquettes.




> Si tu pars sur du Acana, pars sur la gamme sans céréales (donc High Prairie, Grassland, Pacifica, _Ranchlands_) ... Sinon, comme Yenz, je te conseille de la passer aux Applaws !


Tu sais que je te kiff toi ?  :: 




> Je vous remercie pour vos réponses. J'avais vu applaws mais beaucoup de personnes ont arrêté à cause de selles molles non? Parce qu'avec Orijen, elle est déjà en selles molles. Une amie vient de me donner un sac de 3 kg d'exclusive of Gosbi mini puppy car elle il lui en restait et elle est passée aux adultes pour son chien. Du coup je pense essayer dès demain (je ne perds rien à essayer, elles me sont offertes ) En espérant que ce ne soit pas mauvais pour ma puce... Qu'en pensez vous? Merci


Non généralement les selles sont mieux avec Applaws qu'avec Orijen.
Quant au fait de tester Gosbi pk pas, mais changer souvent l'alimentation de ton chiot alors qu'elle n'a que 5 mois ce n'est pas forcément le top, Gosbi et Applaws sont 2 produits très différents !!
Si tu cherches un équivalent à Orijen ce sera plutôt Applaws  ::

----------


## easy-ipso

> Perso je prendrais plutôt le maxima grain free pour retaper un chien, mais ce que t'a conseillé Mr Faure est pas mal non plus !


Merci pour ta réponse! J'ai reçu le paquet de croquettes hier et je teste donc ^^, pour toi les Diamond Extreme Athlète conviennent bien à un chien en croissance aussi? Il est aux Taste of the wild puppy, j'hésite à passer totalement aux Diamond Extreme Athlète le temps qu'il se retape, tu en penses quoi?

----------


## lily130/8

quelqu'un connaitrait les taux de calcium et phosphore des croquettes almo nature rouge label?

----------


## Kybou!

Aucune idée mais 25% de prot, ouch ...

----------


## lili-vanille

Bonjour !

Alors ma chienne ba de 13 ans pleine d'arthrose est depuis plusieurs mois au mélange Gosbi senior/Gosbi fish moit-moit, après avoir eu Hills JD reduced pendant plusieurs années (je l'ai eue à 6 ans...)
les selles sont moindres, et de moindre fréquence, sinon, tendance à la constipation (mais peut-être l'âge ? - et avec Hills c'était souvent des "bouses"...)
Je lis maintenant que Applaws senior serait mieux que Gosbi ? Eclairez-moi s'il vous plaît, je veux le mieux pour elle...

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour ta réponse! J'ai reçu le paquet de croquettes hier et je teste donc ^^, pour toi les Diamond Extreme Athlète conviennent bien à un chien en croissance aussi? Il est aux Taste of the wild puppy, j'hésite à passer totalement aux Diamond Extreme Athlète le temps qu'il se retape, tu en penses quoi?


Tout dépend quel race de chien (si grand chien mieux vaut applaws), on a pas les infos sur les minéraux pour Diamond.
Maxima grain free retape bien, diamond extreme athlète ça me semble pas forcément le mieux pour un chiot en croissance.

TOTW puppy c'est vraiment pas top, trop peu riche, d'ailleurs ça m'étonne que Mr Faure ne te l'ai pas dit car lui-même pense que c'est un produit "illogique" vu que les gammes puppys sont moins riches que celles pour adultes alors que ça devait être le contraire.




> quelqu'un connaitrait les taux de calcium et phosphore des croquettes almo nature rouge label?


impossible de trouver l'info, faut les contacter pour savoir.




> Bonjour !
> 
> Alors ma chienne ba de 13 ans pleine d'arthrose est depuis plusieurs mois au mélange Gosbi senior/Gosbi fish moit-moit, après avoir eu Hills JD reduced pendant plusieurs années (je l'ai eue à 6 ans...)
> les selles sont moindres, et de moindre fréquence, sinon, tendance à la constipation (mais peut-être l'âge ? - et avec Hills c'était souvent des "bouses"...)
> Je lis maintenant que Applaws senior serait mieux que Gosbi ? Eclairez-moi s'il vous plaît, je veux le mieux pour elle...


Si Gosbi lui convient bien alors laisse-la sur ça, inutile de changer pour changer, ce qui convient le mieux sera aussi le mieux toléré par ta chienne.

----------


## lili-vanille

Ok, merci ! Oui, ça lui va bien pour le moment... :-)

----------


## easy-ipso

Alors justement j'étais passée aux totw puppy car ma femelle était au totw poisson et ça lui convenait très bien. Ayant confiance en totw je n'avais pas fait plus attention que ça aux taux, effectivement M. FAURE m'a dit que c'était trop léger pour un chien en croissance. Il m'a conseillé les diamond car plus de matières grasses et de prot, les maxima grain me font un peu peur avec le taux élevé de protéines, j'ai peur qu'il assimile mal. Non ce n'est pas un grand chien, c'est un chien moyen, un samoyède, chien de traîneau, bien que ne faisant pas de traîneau. 
Du coup comme les diamond ne sont que transitoires histoire qu'il se retape, qu'est ce que je pourrai prendre une fois son poids atteint?

----------


## Kybou!

> les maxima grain me font un peu peur avec le taux élevé de protéines, j'ai peur qu'il assimile mal.


Ca, c'est vraiment un truc que je ne comprendrai jamais ... Un carnivore qui aurait un taux de prot trop élevé, ok ...  ::

----------


## easy-ipso

> Ca, c'est vraiment un truc que je ne comprendrai jamais ... Un carnivore qui aurait un taux de prot trop élevé, ok ...


On entend tellement tout est n'importe quoi que du coup je me remets en question: je suis entrain de me faire rabrouer sur une discussion alimentation car je parle des croquettes diamond extrème athlète, et ils me disent tous que le taux de protéines est trop élevé ( 32%) et que ça va trop faire travailler ses reins et le rendre malade, ensuite on me dit que les matières grasses sont trop élevées (25%) et que du coup il ne bougera plus...  ::   Je suis d'accord que les lipides sont élevées mais c'est pour le retaper, ensuite j'arrête, est-ce mauvais pour lui 25% de matières grasses?

----------


## Pitchoun'

N'aies pas peur d'un taux de protéines élevé bien au contraire. Mes chiens sont nourris avec des croquettes qui ont un taux de 38%, ils se portent comme un charme, leurs analyses sanguines sont excellentes...comme disait mon véto : "tant que le chien n'a pas de problème particulier aux reins ce n'est pas du tout un problème un taux aussi élevé."
Voilà ma petite expérience. :Smile:

----------


## easy-ipso

> N'aies pas peur d'un taux de protéines élevé bien au contraire. Mes chiens sont nourris avec des croquettes qui ont un taux de 38%, ils se portent comme un charme, leurs analyses sanguines sont excellentes...comme disait mon véto : "tant que le chien n'a pas de problème particulier aux reins ce n'est pas du tout un problème un taux aussi élevé."
> Voilà ma petite expérience.


Ok merci pour l'info  :: 
Et concernant les lipides à 25%, ça peut être nocif?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ca peut être trop s'il n'est pas actif oui, mais pour retaper un chien ça ne me gène pas. Une fois à son poids de forme tu verras si'il grossit ou se maintient.

Au sujet du soit-disant effet des protéines sur la fonction rénale, à lire absolument :
http://files.championpetfoods.com/Ef...l_Function.pdf

----------


## lily130/8

> Aucune idée mais 25% de prot, ouch ...


27% pour la gamme que j'ai repéré, ça reste trop bas?



> Ca, c'est vraiment un truc que je ne comprendrai jamais ... Un carnivore qui aurait un taux de prot trop élevé, ok ...


ça me choque pas dans le sens où le poulet par exemple contient que 25% de protéines, donc ça fait une sacrée différence avec les 40% qu'on peut trouver dans certaines croquettes...

et sinon vous pensez quoi des nutram no grain? (il me semble pas avoir lu des avis sur cette marque dans les dernières pages...)

http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alim...utram-sf14378/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> impossible de trouver l'info, faut les contacter pour savoir.


ok  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> On entend tellement tout est n'importe quoi que du coup je me remets en question: je suis entrain de me faire rabrouer sur une discussion alimentation car je parle des croquettes diamond extrème athlète, et ils me disent tous que le taux de protéines est trop élevé ( 32%) et que ça va trop faire travailler ses reins et le rendre malade, ensuite on me dit que les matières grasses sont trop élevées (25%) et que du coup il ne bougera plus...   Je suis d'accord que les lipides sont élevées mais c'est pour le retaper, ensuite j'arrête, est-ce mauvais pour lui 25% de matières grasses?


Hé bien, désolée mais tu parles à des abrutis/ignares ... Comment font les gens qui nourrissent leurs chiens au BARF dans ce cas (j'en fais partie) ? 

Tu prends les meilleures marques de croquettes (hum), tu tournes à 38% en moyenne de protéines ... C'est vrai que 25% de lipides, c'est énorme mais pour retaper un chien, c'est nécessaire ... De là à dire qu'il ne bougera plus ensuite, y a vraiment des cons, m'bref ...

Honnêtement, moi je passerais sur du Maxima cotecnica grain free, elles seront très bien pour ton chien si elles lui conviennent ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lily, oui, pour moi, 27% de prot, c'est vraiment trop peu ... 

Tu prends ces croquettes (qui ne contiennent également que du poulet), t'es à 37% de prot et pour moi, entre les 2, y a pas photo  ::  !

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croquettes_chien/applaws/354867

Après, je parle souvent des Applaws pq ce sont de bonnes croquettes qui sont très bien passées sur mes chiens mais y en a d'autres hein  ::  ! Mais je trouve qu'elles ont un très bon rapport qualité/prix en prime, ce qui ne gâche rien (et elles ne viennent pas de l'autre bout du monde)

----------


## lily130/8

chez applaws je préfère la gamme lite ... mais j'hésite avec les orijen et acana en ce moment  ::  et maintenant avec les nutram aussi  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Si tu as le budget pour des Orijen/Acana sans céréales, vas-y  ::  !

----------


## Massmiette

j'ai été chez le véto pour les vaccins de Bowie et j'en ai profité pour lui parler de ses soucis de...prout ::  ! Pour rappeler le contexte, il a eu du mal a prendre de l'état après avoir été trouvé errant, j'avais essayé plusieurs marques de croq (josera, Acana) et pour finir, seul Maxima a permis de lui faire prendre du poids. Il est en super forme et selon la véto, il assimile bien, le soucis est pendant la digestion. 
Elle m'a conseillé de prendre des croquettes proche niveau compo, mais d'une autre gamme/marque.
Je vais donc retenter Acana, au poisson cette fois, pour voir si ça va mieux. Si c'est trop la cata, je retournerai aux Maxima (et achèterai un énorme lot de bougies parfumées  :: ).

Et du coup, j'ai regardé sur pets animalia, et les sac abîmés ne sont vraiment pas cher : 48 euros les 13 kilos, moins cher que les gosbi notamment  !

-

----------


## Pitchoun'

"Sac abîmé", ça veut dire quoi ? ouvert, déchiré ? c'est vrai que les prix sont très intéressants. 
Je regarde Orijen par exemple, je comprends pas le conditionnement de 18kg, je connaissais uniquement en sac de 13kg. :Confused:

----------


## Massmiette

j'avais déjà testé une fois, et en l'ocurence, le paquet avait une trace de déchirure, mais ça avait été refermé avec du scotch...

En passant,  j'ai plusieurs fois reçu mes paquets de Maxima dans de pires états en commandant sur dewandas !

----------


## Kybou!

Faites gaffe quand même hein, sans savoir depuis combien de temps ils sont déchirés .. En plus, dans les entrepôts de stockage, il y a souvent des souris/rats, moi je ne les prendrais pas ...

----------


## Liv57

Les délais d'expédition de Pets Animalia sont généralement de combien de jours ?
J'ai passé une commande samedi et une lundi dernier, elles sont en cours de préparation depuis mardi matin et elles n'ont pas bougé depuis. Je m'inquiète, mon stock de croquette diminue.  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> On entend tellement tout est n'importe quoi que du coup je me remets en question: je suis entrain de me faire rabrouer sur une discussion alimentation car je parle des croquettes diamond extrème athlète, et ils me disent tous que le taux de protéines est trop élevé ( 32%) et que ça va trop faire travailler ses reins et le rendre malade, ensuite on me dit que les matières grasses sont trop élevées (25%) et que du coup il ne bougera plus...   Je suis d'accord que les lipides sont élevées mais c'est pour le retaper, ensuite j'arrête, est-ce mauvais pour lui 25% de matières grasses?


en plus du lien donné par Muzarègne sur le non impact du taux de protéines ANIMALES sur les reins des carnivores (je donne moi aussi du 38% de prot avec les maxima/applaws/orijen selon les prix et les pds des bilans seniors sont nickelles), il faut savoir que plus tu diminues le taux de prot, plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides, et les carnivores ne sont pas adaptés pour les assimiler. d'ailleurs, peu de marques indiquent le taux de glucides, vu qu'il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi être fier! comme le disaient yenz et Muzarègne sur ce post, pour calculer le taux de glucides, il faut faire: 100 - % protéines - % lipides - % cendres - % humidité - % fibres

----------


## Iggin's

Bonjours à tous , je reviens vers vous car mon chiot Bullmastiff de 5 mois maintenant n'arrête plus les diarrhée (3 selles sur 4) et les pets monstrueux. Il mange des Applaws large puppy Breed suite aux justes conseils préconisés sur le forum. Dans un premier temps cela a été mais sans jamais atteindre des selles bien moulés. 

Apparemment les  Applaws posent souvent ce genre de problème ( dixit mr Faure NCLN et un conseillé LCDC) Lassé de voir des milkshakes laissé par mon Loulou, je sollicite donc de nouveau votre aide afin de trouver une marque et un type de croquettes qui conviennent le mieux à mon Bullmastiff en pleine croissance (grande race) 

merci ci de votre aide précieux

----------


## YenZ

> Alors justement j'étais passée aux totw puppy  car ma femelle était au totw poisson et ça lui convenait très bien.  Ayant confiance en totw je n'avais pas fait plus attention que ça aux  taux, effectivement M. FAURE m'a dit que c'était trop léger pour un  chien en croissance. Il m'a conseillé les diamond car plus de matières  grasses et de prot, les maxima grain me font un peu peur avec le taux  élevé de protéines, j'ai peur qu'il assimile mal. Non ce n'est pas un  grand chien, c'est un chien moyen, un samoyède, chien de traîneau, bien  que ne faisant pas de traîneau. 
> Du coup comme les diamond ne sont que transitoires histoire qu'il se  retape, qu'est ce que je pourrai prendre une fois son poids  atteint?


En effet TOTW poisson pour un chiot en  croissance c'est vraiment pas top, d'une part trop peu riche, d'autre  part trop de calcium et rapport Ca/P trop important !! (1.7 de mémoire)

Comme  tout le monde te l'a dit, le taux de protéines élevé n'est absolument  pas un problème si protéines de qualité, perso comme bcp d'autres ici,  mes chiens mangent ou ont mangé des aliments entre 32 et 40% de  protéines et s'en portent comme des charmes !

Personnellement je  ne vois pas l'intérêt de prendre du Diamond très riche, alors que Maxima  retape très bien les chiens, tout en ayant un taux de graisses plus  modéré et donc à mon sens plus adapté à un chien qui n'a pas une  activité physique très intense !
Rien ne t'empêche, au cas ou Maxima  (adulte, le puppy n'est pas utile) ne donnerait pas des résultats  satisfaisants, de repasser ensuite à Diamond, et si Maxima (qui par  ailleurs est la croquette la MIEUX assimilée que j'ai eu l'occasion de  tester, et ça semble se confirmer chez la grande majorité des gens)  était top alors ça t'éviterait d'avoir encore une fois à rechanger  d'alimentation alors que ton loulou est encore tout jeune.





> On entend tellement tout est n'importe quoi que  du coup je me remets en question: je suis entrain de me faire rabrouer  sur une discussion alimentation car je parle des croquettes diamond  extrème athlète, et ils me disent tous que le taux de protéines est trop  élevé ( 32%) et que ça va trop faire travailler ses reins et le rendre  malade, ensuite on me dit que les matières grasses sont trop élevées  (25%) et que du coup il ne bougera plus...    Je suis d'accord que les lipides sont élevées mais c'est pour le  retaper, ensuite j'arrête, est-ce mauvais pour lui 25% de matières  grasses?


Entièrement d'accord avec Kybou, malheureusement  il y a toujours des gens qui se sentent obligés de donner leur avis sur  un sujet qu'ils ne maitrisent en rien, ou alors en faisant seulement  les perroquets en fonction de ce qu'à pu dire le véto, et dieu sait que  nombre de vétos en disent des conneries concernant l'alimentation...

Comme  Muza, 25% de gras pour un chien qui n'est pas un "athlète" oui ça me  parait quand même bcp même si transitoire, surtout qu'on ne connait pas  les taux de minéraux, pas même sur le site officiel !





> 27% pour la gamme que j'ai repéré, ça reste trop bas?
> 
> ça me choque pas dans le sens où le poulet par exemple contient que 25%  de protéines, donc ça fait une sacrée différence avec les 40% qu'on peut  trouver dans certaines croquettes...
> 
> et sinon vous pensez quoi des nutram no grain? (il me semble pas avoir lu des avis sur cette marque dans les dernières pages...)
> 
> http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alim...utram-sf14378/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


+1 pour moi, 27% de prot ça reste vraiment faiblard...

Nutram  grain free c'est dispo aussi sur pets-animalia vu que c'est  l'importateur (en sacs percés ou pas j'sais pas), de mémoire ce sont des  légumineux (petits pois en tête) qui remplacent la pomme de terre, et  c'était assez cher avec je crois environ 32% de prot, bref ya pire et  mieux, mais si tu as les moyens tout comme Kybou je préfère encore  Orijen de loin ! (mais par contre c'est 5/kg au mieux sur dewandas sauf  à prendre du sac percé chez pets-animalia ou chez zoofast mais disons  que c'est au petit bonheur la chance...)

On avait parlé de cette  marque il y a plusieurs dizaines de pages en arrière, par contre je ne  me rappelle plus si certaines l'avaient essayé, peut-être odrey13 je  crois, tu peux voir ça avec elle  :: 




> chez applaws je préfère la gamme lite ... mais j'hésite avec les orijen et acana en ce moment  et maintenant avec les nutram aussi


Perso je ferais : Orijen - Applaws ou Maxima (maxima si chien svelte ou pas trop tendance à embonpoint) - Acana
mais  dans la même "veine" tu as aussi Brit Carnilove, Nutram grain free,  Naturea, Purizon (attention aux diarrhées), Atavik (attention aux  minéraux), voir DLG passion (attention aux prix et certaines taux ont  changé je crois), Wolfsblut (certaines gammes), Canine caviar (idem)...




> j'ai été chez le véto pour les vaccins de  Bowie et j'en ai profité pour lui parler de ses soucis de...prout  ! Pour rappeler le contexte, il a eu du mal a prendre de l'état après  avoir été trouvé errant, j'avais essayé plusieurs marques de croq  (josera, Acana) et pour finir, seul Maxima a permis de lui faire prendre  du poids. Il est en super forme et selon la véto, il assimile bien, le  soucis est pendant la digestion. 
> Elle m'a conseillé de prendre des croquettes proche niveau compo, mais d'une autre gamme/marque.
> Je vais donc retenter Acana, au poisson cette fois, pour voir si ça va  mieux. Si c'est trop la cata, je retournerai aux Maxima (et achèterai un  énorme lot de bougies parfumées ).
> 
> Et du coup, j'ai regardé sur pets animalia, et les sac abîmés ne sont  vraiment pas cher : 48 euros les 13 kilos, moins cher que les gosbi  notamment  !-


Proche de Maxima ça va être dur, c'est une des rares marques qui retape les chiens assez rapidement.
Soit Orijen/Acana si tu as les moyens, sinon Applaws pourquoi pas, ou une des autres citées juste au-dessus.
Sinon  il y a aussi zoofast où les sacs sont pas chers, mais qui arrivent des  fois en mauvais état (comme sur dewandas), de toute façon faut tester  pour voir ce qui sera le mieux supporté/digéré/assimilé.





> "Sac abîmé", ça veut dire quoi ? ouvert, déchiré ? c'est vrai que les prix sont très intéressants. 
> Je regarde Orijen par exemple, je comprends pas le conditionnement de 18kg, je connaissais uniquement en sac de 13kg.


Sac  abimé pendant le transport jusque chez eux, ça peut être un tout petit  peu déchiré comme bcp plus c'est assez aléatoire, bref c'est du sac qui  n'est plus vendable au même prix qu'un sac en parfait état.

Pour Orijen le 18 kgs c'est parce que c'est du sac éleveur à la base, avant Orijen existait même en 20 kgs ! (en sacs neutres)

Mais  comme le précise très justement Kybou, iil y a souvent  des rats dans  les entrepôts, donc bon prendre des sacs plus ou moins abimés c'est  aussi prendre certaines risques possibles comme des crottes de souris  dans les sacs, pas forcément hein, mais on ne peut pas être surs.




> j'avais déjà testé une fois, et en l'ocurence,  le paquet avait une trace de déchirure, mais ça avait été refermé avec  du scotch...
> 
> En passant,  j'ai plusieurs fois reçu mes paquets de Maxima dans de pires états en commandant sur dewandas !


Oui  Dewandas et Zoofast ont la facheuse tendance d'expédier du sac abimé ou  qui s'abime durant le transport, Taysa avait l'impression que c'était  la machine (qui emballe les paquets de croqs dans plusieures couches de  plastique) qui crève les sacs, du moins chez zoofast !




> Faites gaffe quand même hein, sans savoir depuis  combien de temps ils sont déchirés .. En plus, dans les entrepôts de  stockage, il y a souvent des souris/rats, moi je ne les prendrais pas  ...


+1 c'est le risque ma bonne dâme  :: 




> Les délais d'expédition de Pets Animalia sont généralement de combien de jours ?
> J'ai passé une commande samedi et une lundi dernier, elles sont en cours  de préparation depuis mardi matin et elles n'ont pas bougé depuis. Je  m'inquiète, mon stock de croquette diminue.


Tu  peux les joindre par téléphone c'est sur leur site, normalement tu  devrais avoir reçu, au pire d'ici demain, ça ne coute rien de les  contacter pour savoir si il n'y a pas un problème.




> Bonjours à tous , je reviens vers vous car mon  chiot Bullmastiff de 5 mois maintenant n'arrête plus les diarrhée (3  selles sur 4) et les pets monstrueux. Il mange des Applaws large puppy  Breed suite aux justes conseils préconisés sur le forum. Dans un premier  temps cela a été mais sans jamais atteindre des selles bien moulés. 
> 
> Apparemment les  Applaws posent souvent ce genre de problème ( dixit mr  Faure NCLN et un conseillé LCDC) Lassé de voir des milkshakes laissé par  mon Loulou, je sollicite donc de nouveau votre aide afin de trouver une  marque et un type de croquettes qui conviennent le mieux à mon  Bullmastiff en pleine croissance (grande race) 
> 
> merci ci de votre aide précieux


Le conseiller LCDC ça doit être Fred ?  :: 
Tous les chiens ne réagissent pas pareil, les miens n'avaient pas de diarrhées avec Applaws, Kybou non plus d'ailleurs.

Du  coup je te conseillerais bien Orijen puppy large breed, rapport Ca/P  très correct (entre 1.15 et 1.2 de moyenne), super compo, excellent  produit dans l'ensemble, seul bémol ça reste cher...

Comme je le  disais précédemment si tu as les moyens n'hésite pas, après niveaux  tarifs en sacs normaux (non percés) ce sera zooplus espagnol (zooplus.es) au mieux, puis dewandas (ou  miscota ou tiendanimal un poil plus cher), sinon pets-animalia en  percés, ou zoofast mais je ne sais pas si ils peuvent vraiment continuer  à commercialiser l'Orijen et sous quelles conditions (voir message plus bas de zoofast), si tu peux te  permettre de mettre plus ou moins 5/kg n'hésite pas et prends le chez zooplus.es !

----------


## Iggin's

Merci Yenz, mr Faure et Fred donc, les deux me conseils Maxima grain free mais en normale, donc je suis un peu pommé sur ce coup la , et les Orijen j'ai peur que cela fasse comme les  Applaws ...  Entre les deux vous auriez choisis quoi?

en tout cas merci  ::

----------


## YenZ

Disons que Maxima est très bien dans le sens ou il est généralement bien toléré (mieux qu'Orijen en général), bien assimilé, donne de bonnes selles (et pas de diarrhées) et à un bon tarif !
Le seul bémol, important à mon avis, est que pour un chiot de très grande race le rapport Ca/P, même en gamme adulte (qui serait en effet mieux que la gamme puppy), est de 1.45, donc trop pour un chiot de très grande race, c'est ce qui m'a fait te conseiller en premier lieu Orijen, même si plus cher et moins bien toléré en général, qualitativement c'est au-dessus, et niveau taux c'est bien mieux pour ton loulou !
Impossible de savoir si ça fera la même chose qu'avec Applaws sans avoir testé, ça peut passer nickel ou à contrario être une catastrophe.
Le mieux serait de tester Orijen (au pire en sac de 6.8 kgs si tu as peur de prendre 13 kgs et que ça te reste sur les bras, mais vu ce que doit "débiter" ton chiot même 13 kgs ne doivent pas faire bien longtemps...), et si vraiment ça ne passe pas avec le temps alors faudra envisager autre chose, idéalement autre chose que maxima à cause du rapport ca/P, mais tu n'en es pas encore là  ::

----------


## Iggin's

Ok Yenz, je vais prendre un petit sac d'orijen pour essayer, en ce moment à 5 mois il fait 33 kg et 600 gr d'Applaws par jour, donc il consomme le Loulou, j'espère que cela ira car ça me fait mal au cœur de voir mon chien avec des selles pareils. 

Un grand merci

----------


## YenZ

Après avoir recherché une autre alternative éventuelle pour plus tard, j'ai trouvé Naturea qui est très bien !

fiche produit =) http://www.natureapetfoods.com/imgs/13714631614.pdf

En  résumé un taux de 32/21 (j'aurai préféré moins de gras et plus de  port), 8% de cendres (encore acceptable, fourchette haute comme Applaws)  et un rapport Ca/P à 1.16 (1.21/1.04) donc très bien !
27.5% de  glucides (presque comme Orijen/Applaws à 2% près), d'ailleurs c'est  indiqué sur la fiche produit ce qui est très rare pour être précisé !

Seul  bémol ça n'existe presque nulle part, et c'est juste HORS DE PRIX, voir  ici =) http://animaux.miscota.fr/chiens/nat...issance-chiots
Tu pourras pourquoi pas regarder ça si Orijen posait problème  :: 

Sinon en Orijen 6.8 kgs tu peux trouver ça ici :

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...ande-race.html  (40.64 port inclus par gls)

http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...en_puppy/56389 (38.9  + 6.9  soit 45.80 )

http://animaux.miscota.fr/chiens/ori...-grandes-races (42.95  + 5 de port si gls, 8 si ups, soit 47.95  au mieux)

http://www.dewandas.fr/chien/croquet...en-large-puppy (38.68  + 7 de port soit 45.68 )

http://www.tiendanimal.fr/orijen-chi...es-p-4221.html  (39.95  + 7.9 soit 47.85 )

http://www.zoofast.fr/aliments-class...23_25_358.html   (35.63  + port ?) mais voila ce qui est dit lorsque tu veux en acheter  chez eux

http://www.zoofast.fr/orijenpuppylarge68kg-p-7426.html

En  résumé le mieux reste largement pets-animalia, et encore ils n'ont plus  de sacs percés en 6.8 kgs sinon ce serait encore bien moins cher (genre 28 + le port)  :: 

EDIT : avec un sacs de 6.8 kgs ton chien en a pour 10/11 jours max, assez peu pour te faire une idée mais peut-être assez pour voir si il ne le supporte pas du tout, il serait peut-être préférable de prendre directement 1 sacs de 13 kgs (20/21 jours de croqs), ça te reviendrait moins cher et ça te donnerait un laps de temps plus correct pour tester et en recommander dans la foulée si tout va bien vu la vitesse à laquelle ça part...

----------


## easy-ipso

Merci de vos réponses! Le hic c'est que j'ai déjà acheté les diamond extrême sur les conseils de M. FAURE mais après si ça peut être mauvais pour lui j'arrête le paquet même si c'est le début.  Je ne veux pas le rendre malade... Pour l'instant il supporte bien mais effectivement les lipides me font peur.  Ça peut engendrer quoi comme problèmes? Au niveau de son activité il fait des sorties d'une heure, joue dehors la journée avec ma femelle mais pas des activités super intenses

----------


## Bolinette

Dans le cas d'un chien avec problèmes articulaires, vous donneriez quoi ? Là il est aux RC mobility...

----------


## YenZ

> Merci de vos réponses! Le hic c'est que j'ai déjà acheté les diamond extrême sur les conseils de M. FAURE mais après si ça peut être mauvais pour lui j'arrête le paquet même si c'est le début.  Je ne veux pas le rendre malade... Pour l'instant il supporte bien mais effectivement les lipides me font peur.  Ça peut engendrer quoi comme problèmes? Au niveau de son activité il fait des sorties d'une heure, joue dehors la journée avec ma femelle mais pas des activités super intenses


Mauvais je pense pas car ton chien mange combien ? Environ 250 grs/jour ?
Donc ton sac de 18 kgs va durer pendant 2 mois et demi à peu près, c'est pas comme si il en mangeait pendant 3 ans, puis tu peux très bien couper avec une autre croquette au pire (maxima ou autre), ça te laisse le temps de voir si oui ou non il reprend du poil de la bête, et tu pourras changer ensuite.




> Dans le cas d'un chien avec problèmes articulaires, vous donneriez quoi ? Là il est aux RC mobility...


De toutes les façons il doit avoir un traitement à côté j'imagine ?? (type locox, cartimax, fortiflex...)
Sinon avec pas mal de chondro j'opterais pour Gosbi ou Orijen.

----------


## easy-ipso

Maxima pourra le retaper autant que diamond? Si je ne Prends pas les puppy Ça ne Risque pas de poser problème?

----------


## YenZ

Impossible de savoir sans tester, mais oui Maxima d'une manière générale est très bien toléré, très bien assimilé, et retape très bien des chiens qui sont trop maigres. Je crois que yéti et Poupounne (et d'autres) l'ont utilisé dans ce cas là, elle pourrait t'en parler mieux que moi, ou alors sur le forum "education positive" on en parle aussi longuement  ::   Et oui le fait de ne pas prendre la gamme puppy n'est pas du tout un problème, les "adultes" sont juste un poil moins riches, et surtout plus grosses.

----------


## Bolinette

> De toutes les façons il doit avoir un traitement à côté j'imagine ?? (type locox, cartimax, fortiflex...)
> Sinon avec pas mal de chondro j'opterais pour Gosbi ou Orijen.


Non, pas de traitement, c'est un chien encore jeune (6 ans pour un petit terrier) et c'est préventif. Il a eu une exérèse de la tête fémorale à 8 mois suite à maltraitance. Maintenant, il a osthéo tous les trois mois et on voit bien que c'est nécessaire.

----------


## YenZ

Je viens de regarder la compo de RC mobilty mais quelle arnaque sérieux... presque 50% de glucides, du riz et du maïs en premiers ingrédients, et ça coute... 5.5/kg par gros sac, soit autant ou même un peu plus cher que de l'Orijen !!!

Selon que c'est la gamme "normale" ou est à 1000mg/kg en gluco + chondro, et 2000 mg pour la gamme "larger dogs", quand on sait que Orijen en contient... 2600 mg/kg (même 2700 en puppys) !! (et de mémoire Gosbi doit être aux alentours de 1500 à 2000 mais je ne retrouve pas l'info)

Et dire que c'est censé être de l'aliment "thérapeutique", mouahahahahah la bonne blague, RC me donne de plus en plus envie de vomir...

Bref à mon avis continue surtout l'ostéo qui ne peut être que très bénéfique, mais sérieusement autant si il avait une autre pathologie spéciale (cur, diabète autre...) je t'aurai dit de faire gaffe, mais si c'est juste cette histoire de mobilité, au vu de la compo tu ne feras que gagner à changer de marque pour une qui contient autant (ou plus) de chondroprotecteurs, mais qui ne sera pas un aliment pour poules vendu 3 bras !!

EDIT : j'ai retrouvé l'info, Gosbi c'est environ 2400mg/kg (1400 gluco + 1000 chondro), soit presque autant qu'Orijen

----------


## lily130/8

> +1 pour moi, 27% de prot ça reste vraiment faiblard...
> 
> Nutram  grain free c'est dispo aussi sur pets-animalia vu que c'est  l'importateur (en sacs percés ou pas j'sais pas), de mémoire ce sont des  légumineux (petits pois en tête) qui remplacent la pomme de terre, et  c'était assez cher avec je crois environ 32% de prot, bref ya pire et  mieux, mais si tu as les moyens tout comme Kybou je préfère encore  Orijen de loin ! (mais par contre c'est 5/kg au mieux sur dewandas sauf  à prendre du sac percé chez pets-animalia ou chez zoofast mais disons  que c'est au petit bonheur la chance...)
> 
> On avait parlé de cette  marque il y a plusieurs dizaines de pages en arrière, par contre je ne  me rappelle plus si certaines l'avaient essayé, peut-être odrey13 je  crois, tu peux voir ça avec elle 
> 
> 
> 
> Perso je ferais : Orijen - Applaws ou Maxima (maxima si chien svelte ou pas trop tendance à embonpoint) - Acana
> mais  dans la même "veine" tu as aussi Brit Carnilove, Nutram grain free,  Naturea, Purizon (attention aux diarrhées), Atavik (attention aux  minéraux), voir DLG passion (attention aux prix et certaines taux ont  changé je crois), Wolfsblut (certaines gammes), Canine caviar (idem)...


Outch ça fait beaucoup de marque, plus qu'à creuser tout ça! ^^
Au niveau du budget je m'en fout, je peux monter jusqu'à 10/kg (même si je crois que ça existe pas  :Stick Out Tongue: ) vu que j'ai qu'une petite croisée de 8.5kg  ::  .Je pense qu'elle a tendance à l'embonpoint (mais difficile à dire vu que je l'ai adoptée il y a 3 mois...) parce qu'elle a grossi avec les granatapet à 15% de graisses, en même temps elles contiennent beaucoup de glucides, ça a peut être joué...

edit: au final j'hésite entre orijen adulte, orijen sénior et acana light.
les orijen adulte me paraissent un peu grasses pour un chien qui a plutôt tendance à l'embonpoint (18%), et les acana light me paraissent par contre trop peu grasses (10%), les orijen sénior en contiennent 15% alors ce serait un bon compromis, mais c'est pas gênant de donner des croquettes sénior à un chien de 1 an et demi? je pense que non mais je préfère demander ^^

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Dans le cas d'un chien avec problèmes articulaires, vous donneriez quoi ? Là il est aux RC mobility...


cette marque est d'autan plus à gerber comme le dit yenz qu'elle a été épinglée cet été pour avoir sponsorié des combats de chiens  :: 
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php
sinon oui hyper satisfaite des maxima sur mes 3 chiens, en aliment quotidien comme en dépannage de BARF^^

----------


## YenZ

Granapet chiens ça existe ?? Je connaissais que pour chats.

Si t'as les moyens, te prends pas la tête et go sur Orijen chez zooplus.es ou pets-animalia  :: 
10/kg y'a même plus cher en petits conditionnements ^^

----------


## Iggin's

Un grand merci à toi Yenz. pour les Naturea, je ne peu malheureusement pas me le permettre, mon porte monnaies n'est pas assez garni...Mais j'ai suivi tes conseils et pris un gros sacs d'orijen qui est vraiment la limite de mes finances surtout avec un gros V12 comme mon Bullmastiff, je tiens à rester constant et pouvoir pérenniser la nourriture de mon gros, tout en restant à ma limite de mon pouvoir d'achat...  Donc j'abandonne les conseils de M Faure et de Fred sur les Maxima.

C'est vraiment un plaisir de ce sentir épaulé par des personnes passionné(es) sur ce forum. Un grand bravo à vous tous pour l'aide que vous pouvez accorder à des personne comme moi qui son perdu avec l'alimentation de leur animale de compagnie. Je suis calé en aviation ( mon domaine) mais alors en croquettes je suis zéro. 

Merci à vous tous et je n'hésiterai pas à partager le retour d'expérience avec vous tous.

----------


## lily130/8

j'ai édité mon message juste au dessus, maintenant que j'ai regardé les marques que tu m'avais marquées  :: 
oui granatapet chien ça existe, vu que je donne ça à mes chats je me suis pas trop posée la question et ai pris les même pour ma chienne. le soucis c'est qu'elle les boude et qu'elles contiennent que 26% de protéines

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/386942

----------


## easy-ipso

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos Yenz!! 

En fait il a grandit aux taste of the wild high prairie donc plus riches que les pacific stream même si encore trop peu riches effectivement.
Est-ce que le fait qu'il n'est pas eu des croquettes assez riches peu jouer sur sa croissance? (qu'il grandisse mal ou problème osseux ou articulations?) Il n'a aucun soucis particulier mais j'ai peur d'avoir fait une bêtise en lui ayant donné les TOTW high prairy, je pensais vraiment que c'était bien...

Oui je donne 250 g pour les diamond, je devrais donner combien avec les maxima? Car il est assez difficile et ce n'est pas un gros mangeur... 
D'ailleurs si quelque qu'un a une solution pour l'aider à manger plus facilement sa gamelle je suis preneuse! 
Les maxima sont appétentes?

J'ai regardé la compo, les adultes sont un peu moins riches effectivement, il vaut mieux que je parte sur la gamme adulte pour quelles raisons dans mon cas? (samoyède, chien de taille moyenne, 57 cm au garrot à la taille adulte).

----------


## lili-vanille

ça m'intéresse de savoir combien donner en maxima, parce que le chien d'une amie mange ça sur mon conseil, et il ne grossit pas du tout, voire continue à maigrir (prise de sang normale...)
Il pèse 22 kilos et on lui voit les côtes...... la véto conseille d'ajouter du riz... :-(  no comment !

----------


## Poupoune 73

il est vermifugé ce chien? ça pourrait être une cause d'amaigrissement  ::  sinon pour les doses je n'ai jamais regardé les indications du fabricant, je compte une ration de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme du chien, et j'adapte en fonction  ::  sachant que plus un chien est petit, plus il mange proportionnellement à sa taille
pour ma bergère de 19kg je lui donne entre 180 et 220g/j selon l'activité physique et sa silhouette. par contre je me sers d'une balance de cuisine dédiée aux chiens, pas d'un gobelet

----------


## Liv57

> Tu  peux les joindre par téléphone c'est sur leur site, normalement tu  devrais avoir reçu, au pire d'ici demain, ça ne coute rien de les  contacter pour savoir si il n'y a pas un problème.


Merci, je viens d'avoir un mail m'informant de l'expédition de ma 1er commande. C'est un peu long, je serais pour la prochaine fois.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Message reçu de Pet's Animalia :

"Nos sacs abîmés sont simplement des sacs qui ont pu s'ouvrir lors d'un defilmage ou d'une manipulation en entrepôt. Les sacs sont immédiatement reconditionnés pour ne pas laisser échapper d'air.

Une contamination par des rats/souris induirait leur présence dans nos entrepôts ce qui est STRICTEMENT impossible."

----------


## Bolinette

Et dans la gamme virbac ? Je dois avouer que aller acheter les croquettes chez le véto permet d'avoir de bonnes réductions sur les soins. La première chienne de ma mère mangeait des rations faites maison avec viande crue, légumes crus et riz + oeuf. Je suis un peu étonnée de voir des croquettes 100% viande. Il ne risque pas d'y avoir trop de phosphore ?

----------


## lili-vanille

> il est vermifugé ce chien? ça pourrait être une cause d'amaigrissement  sinon pour les doses je n'ai jamais regardé les indications du fabricant, je compte une ration de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme du chien, et j'adapte en fonction  sachant que plus un chien est petit, plus il mange proportionnellement à sa taille
> pour ma bergère de 19kg je lui donne entre 180 et 220g/j selon  l'activité physique et sa silhouette. par contre je me sers d'une  balance de cuisine dédiée aux chiens, pas d'un gobelet


Il est vermifugé régulièrement. Il mange plus de 400 grammes par jour ! !  ! - en trois fois, c'est pesé. Il se balade 2 heures par jour en forêt  (il court, certes mais il n'a même pas encore 4 ans !)

----------


## Poupoune 73

ah oui effectivement ça fait beaucoup! il a toujours été comme ça? peut-être essayer ça http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/172-diamond-petfood
virbac nan en 2e, 3e et 4e ingrédients c'est des céréales, et pas des digestes en plus! et pour un prix juste INDECENT pour si peu de bidoche.. croquettes 100% de viande ça n'existe pas, tu es obligée de de rajouter de l'amidon pour avoir une consistance, au mieux tu as 90% chez orijen je crois. pour le phosphore je laisse yenz ou muzarègne répondre mais le rapport phosphocalcique est en effet une donnée à prendre en compte pour choisir l'alimentation

----------


## Kybou!

J'arrive même pas à comprendre qu'on te conseille une croquette avec un Ca/P de 1,45 pour un géant Iggin's, ça me dépasse totalement ... Fin bref ...  ::  

Sinon, n'oubliez pas que les gens vous proposent ce qu'ils vendent hein ahah (vous vous renseignez auprès de commerciaux dont le but est de vendre un max de produits, normal quoi), m'étonnerait du coup que l'avis soit complètement "neutre" comme ici ...  

Pour les Applaws, on est plusieurs à les donner ici et RAS donc ça dépend vraiment des chiens, comme tjs ! 

YenZ, tu me kiffes hein !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un grand merci à toi Yenz. pour les Naturea, je ne peu malheureusement pas me le permettre, mon porte monnaies n'est pas assez garni...Mais j'ai suivi tes conseils et pris un gros sacs d'orijen qui est vraiment la limite de mes finances surtout avec un gros V12 comme mon Bullmastiff, je tiens à rester constant et pouvoir pérenniser la nourriture de mon gros, tout en restant à ma limite de mon pouvoir d'achat...  Donc j'abandonne les conseils de M Faure et de Fred sur les Maxima.
> 
> C'est vraiment un plaisir de ce sentir épaulé par des personnes passionné(es) sur ce forum. Un grand bravo à vous tous pour l'aide que vous pouvez accorder à des personne comme moi qui son perdu avec l'alimentation de leur animale de compagnie. Je suis calé en aviation ( mon domaine) mais alors en croquettes je suis zéro. 
> 
> Merci à vous tous et je n'hésiterai pas à partager le retour d'expérience avec vous tous.


C'est d'ailleurs pour ton chiot que j'avais appelé YenZ à l'époque  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Ok pour le rapport Ca/P (là j'ai l'impression d'être au boulot  :: ). Je vais pas arriver à lire toutes les pages, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire quelle est la bonne valeur ? Le Ca bloque en partie l'absorption du P, dangereux pour les reins, donc plus il y a de viande, donc de P, plus il faut ajouter de Ca pour compenser ; c'est ça ? (hésitez pas à corriger ma copie)

Bon en parallèle, je vais aussi voir pour le BARF parce que le Cachou, il ne mange ses croquettes que si on y ajoute quelque chose et je pense qu'il serait fan d'une autre alimentation.

----------


## YenZ

> Un grand merci à toi Yenz. pour les Naturea, je  ne peu malheureusement pas me le permettre, mon porte monnaies n'est pas  assez garni...Mais j'ai suivi tes conseils et pris un gros sacs  d'orijen qui est vraiment la limite de mes finances surtout avec un gros  V12 comme mon Bullmastiff, je tiens à rester constant et pouvoir  pérenniser la nourriture de mon gros, tout en restant à ma limite de mon  pouvoir d'achat...  Donc j'abandonne les conseils de M Faure et de Fred  sur les Maxima.
> 
> C'est vraiment un plaisir de ce sentir épaulé par des personnes  passionné(es) sur ce forum. Un grand bravo à vous tous pour l'aide que  vous pouvez accorder à des personne comme moi qui son perdu avec  l'alimentation de leur animale de compagnie. Je suis calé en aviation (  mon domaine) mais alors en croquettes je suis zéro. 
> 
> Merci à vous tous et je n'hésiterai pas à partager le retour d'expérience avec vous tous.


Je  t'en prie pas de soucis avec plaisir si ça a pu t'aiguiller ^^ mais je  te rassure ce n'est pas notre domaine de compétence pour autant, perso  c'est l'informatique (réseaux, serveurs, support...), le reste est juste  une "passion" et l'envie de faire avancer le schmilblick à notre  niveau.
Regarde tes messages privés je voulais encore te dire un mot  :: 




> j'ai édité mon message juste au dessus,  maintenant que j'ai regardé les marques que tu m'avais marquées 
> oui granatapet chien ça existe, vu que je donne ça à mes chats je me  suis pas trop posée la question et ai pris les même pour ma chienne. le  soucis c'est qu'elle les boude et qu'elles contiennent que 26% de  protéines
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/386942
> 
> (...)
> 
> edit: au final j'hésite entre orijen adulte, orijen sénior et acana light.
> les orijen adulte me paraissent un peu grasses pour un chien qui a  plutôt tendance à l'embonpoint (18%), et les acana light me paraissent  par contre trop peu grasses (10%), les orijen sénior en contiennent 15%  alors ce serait un bon compromis, mais c'est pas gênant de donner des  croquettes sénior à un chien de 1 an et demi? je pense que non mais je  préfère demander ^^


Ah ouais j'avais pas regardé sur  zooplus en chiens pour granapet, mouais bref au final encore un sans  céréales qui surfe sur la vague mais qui ne vaut pas grand chose au sens  ou il y a autant de glucides que dans du RC, PP etc... les céréales en  moins.

Orijen sera mieux qu'Acana light en terme de compo, Acana  light est vraiment très bien pour les chiens ayant un vrai besoin de  maigrir ou une grosse tendance à embonpoint.
Orijen adulte ou senior = idem
seules différences = 15% de gras au lieu de 18%, et du coup pour compenser 8% de fibres en senior au lieu de 5%
Et aussi des taux de minéraux un peu plus bas, sinon même taux de glucides, de cendres etc...
Et  non ça ne pose pas de problèmes de donner du senior à un "jeune", perso  je pense que l'adulte ne posera pas de problèmes, mais à toi de voir ce  que tu penses être le mieux  :: 




> Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos Yenz!! 
> 
> En fait il a grandit aux taste of the wild high prairie donc plus riches  que les pacific stream même si encore trop peu riches effectivement.
> Est-ce que le fait qu'il n'est pas eu des croquettes assez riches peu  jouer sur sa croissance? (qu'il grandisse mal ou problème osseux ou  articulations?) Il n'a aucun soucis particulier mais j'ai peur d'avoir  fait une bêtise en lui ayant donné les TOTW high prairy, je pensais  vraiment que c'était bien...
> 
> Oui je donne 250 g pour les diamond, je devrais donner combien avec les  maxima? Car il est assez difficile et ce n'est pas un gros mangeur... 
> D'ailleurs si quelque qu'un a une solution pour l'aider à manger plus facilement sa gamelle je suis preneuse! 
> Les maxima sont appétentes?
> 
> J'ai regardé la compo, les adultes sont un peu moins riches  effectivement, il vaut mieux que je parte sur la gamme adulte pour  quelles raisons dans mon cas? (samoyède, chien de taille moyenne, 57 cm  au garrot à la taille adulte).


- ce n'est pas grave si  ton chien a eu du TOTW puppy pendant un moment, ça ne lui occasionnera  pas de problèmes pour autant, le tout étant de s'en rendre compte à  temps, mieux vaut tard que jamais  :: 

- en gros pour un adulte  c'est plus ou moins (à adapter) 1 à 1.2% de poids de forme du chien, ou  10 à 12grs/kg/jour ce qui revient au même.

- pour un chiot très  jeune c'est 30grs/kg/jour (plus ou moins jusqu'à 3/4 mois), puis  20grs/kg/jour, et enfin 10 à 12 grs/kg/jour une fois adulte, ces taux ne  sont que des moyennes et restent à adapter, comme le disait yéti c'est  plutôt moins pour des très grands chiens adultes, et plutôt plus pour de  petits chiens.

- l'important est de peser sur une balance et pas  dans un gobelet doseur car pas précis, si ton chien est adulte Maxima  (oui elles sont plutôt appétentes, mais l'appétence est quelque chose de  très relatif d'un chien à l'autre et ne signifie rien qualitativement)  ça sera donc plus ou moins 100 à 120grs/10 kgs de poids.

- pour  les doses de diamond fie toi aussi à ce qui est sur le paquet car le  produit est quand même très spécifique et très riche.

- pour  qu'il mange plus facilement (en espérant qu'il aime), de l'huile de  saumon sauvage (qui a bien d'autres vertus), voir sur  nourrircommelanature !

- il vaut juste mieux la gamme adulte car  elle est bien suffisante pour la croissance d'un chiot, et surtout ça  lui permettra de croquer alors qu'il risque de gober les puppys.
Et le rapport Ca/P est aussi meilleur sur la gamme adulte  :: 




> ça m'intéresse de savoir combien donner en  maxima, parce que le chien d'une amie mange ça sur mon conseil, et il ne  grossit pas du tout, voire continue à maigrir (prise de sang  normale...)
> Il pèse 22 kilos et on lui voit les côtes...... la véto conseille d'ajouter du riz... :-(  no comment !





> Il est vermifugé régulièrement. Il mange  plus de 400 grammes par jour ! !  ! - en trois fois, c'est pesé. Il se  balade 2 heures par jour en forêt  (il court, certes mais il n'a même  pas encore 4 ans !)


Alors là en effet c'est bizarre...  déjà qu'il ne grossisse pas avec Maxima sachant qu'il est bien  vermifugé, mais en plus à 400 gr/jour pour 22 kgs c'est juste énorme !!
Dans  ce cas ça pourrait en effet être intéressant de tester les diamond  extrême athlète si il est vraiment maigre, et une fois retapé le laisser  sur Maxima qui devrait le maintenir à son poids de forme logiquement  :: 




> Message reçu de Pet's Animalia :
> 
> "Nos sacs abîmés sont simplement des sacs qui ont pu s'ouvrir lors d'un  defilmage ou d'une manipulation en entrepôt. Les sacs sont immédiatement  reconditionnés pour ne pas laisser échapper d'air.
> 
> Une contamination par des rats/souris induirait leur présence dans nos entrepôts ce qui est STRICTEMENT impossible."


Comme  le disaient Xaros et Kybou aucune entreprise ne peut prétendre qu'il  n'y a pas de rongeurs dans leurs entrepôts, c'est ça qui est STRICTEMENT  impossible.
Faut pas oublier qu'ils sont là pour vendre, en particulier les sacs abimés qui sont une pure perte sèche pour eux sinon !
Les  sacs ont aussi très bien pu s'abimer lors du transport entre Canada et  France dans les containers, impossible de savoir de quand date  l'ouverture du sac, ça peut être quelques jours avant comme quelques  semaines, sans parler des conditions de stockage.




> Et dans la gamme virbac ? Je dois avouer que  aller acheter les croquettes chez le véto permet d'avoir de bonnes  réductions sur les soins. La première chienne de ma mère mangeait des  rations faites maison avec viande crue, légumes crus et riz + oeuf. Je  suis un peu étonnée de voir des croquettes 100% viande. Il ne risque pas  d'y avoir trop de phosphore ?


Oublie Virbac, pourquoi vouloir à tout prix prendre une marque "véto" quand tu peux trouver bien mieux ailleurs ??
Si ton véto te fait des bonnes réducs uniquement car tu lui achètes ses croquettes alors faut songer à en changer rapidement...
Les croquettes 100% viande n'existent pas ! (comme le disait yéti sinon tu agglomères comment la croquette sans amidon ?)




> J'arrive même pas à comprendre qu'on te conseille  une croquette avec un Ca/P de 1,45 pour un géant Iggin's, ça me dépasse  totalement ... Fin bref ...  
> 
> Sinon, n'oubliez pas que les gens vous proposent ce qu'ils vendent hein  ahah (vous vous renseignez auprès de commerciaux dont le but est de  vendre un max de produits, normal quoi), m'étonnerait du coup que l'avis  soit complètement "neutre" comme ici ...  
> 
> Pour les Applaws, on est plusieurs à les donner ici et RAS donc ça dépend vraiment des chiens, comme tjs ! 
> 
> YenZ, tu me kiffes hein !


A ce point là c'est plus du kiff, je te surkiff d'une force si tu savais...  :: 
Bon t'as pa soublié qu'on se voit le week-end du 15 hein ?  :: 

EDIT : bolinette en résumé le rapport ca/P doit être le plus faible possible (entre 1 et 1.2) pur un chiot de très grande race, et ne doit pas excéder 1.4/1.5 (plutôt 1.4) pour un chiot en croissance peu importe sa taille.
Mais le seul rapport Ca/P ne suffit pas, si tu as par ex (et ça existe) 1.6 de P pour 1.9 ou 2 de Ca ça donne un bon rapport, mais pour autant il y a bcp trop de minéraux.
Les cendres (résidus de minéraux) donnent aussi une indication, mieux vaut que ce taux n'excède pas 8% sous peine de trop faire travailler les reins, généralement ce taux est compris entre 5 et 8, plutôt entre 7 et 8 voir un poil plus sur certaines croquettes sans céréales assez riches.

----------


## Bolinette

En fait, notre véto est parti à la retraite et l'ASV qui nous connais bien ne fait plus qu'un mi-temps. Alors aller acheter les croquettes là-bas permet de se faire connaitre auprès des autres ASV. Le nouveau véto lui est super. 

Le 100% (ou çà%) viande, j'y tiens pas plus que ça, même dans les gamelles faites maison il y a légumes/céréales. 

Quand aux autres gammes, je ne sais pas où les trouver. Internet c'est bien, mais faut être là pour réceptionner le colis.

Et est-ce que vous connaissez un équivalent du satiety ? Ce sont des croquettes bourrées de fibres pour donner au chien/chat l'impression qu'il a bien mangé. On donne déjà des courgettes en plus, mais elle a toujours, toujours faim. Si on passe sur des croquettes juste light elle pète les plombs.

----------


## Iggin's

Salut Yenz, pour info je n'ai pas de message dans ma boîte MP....

MERCI en tout cas

----------


## YenZ

> En fait, notre véto est parti à la retraite et l'ASV qui nous connais bien ne fait plus qu'un mi-temps. Alors aller acheter les croquettes là-bas permet de se faire connaitre auprès des autres ASV. Le nouveau véto lui est super. 
> 
> Le 100% (ou çà%) viande, j'y tiens pas plus que ça, même dans les gamelles faites maison il y a légumes/céréales. 
> 
> Quand aux autres gammes, je ne sais pas où les trouver. Internet c'est bien, mais faut être là pour réceptionner le colis.
> 
> Et est-ce que vous connaissez un équivalent du satiety ? Ce sont des croquettes bourrées de fibres pour donner au chien/chat l'impression qu'il a bien mangé. On donne déjà des courgettes en plus, mais elle a toujours, toujours faim. Si on passe sur des croquettes juste light elle pète les plombs.


Pas forcément besoin d'être là pour réceptionner le colis (même si c'est mieux je te l'accorde).
Tu peux très bien te faire livrer au boulot si tu en as la possibilité, ou chez un voisin qui est présent, ou ton/ta gardien(ne) qui réceptionne si tu en as un(e), ou au pire te faire livrer en relais colis...

En gros si je comprends bien le satiety en réalité c'est comme un light (donc bourré de fibres pour compenser et faire du volume), à part qu'il n'a pas les taux habituels de prot/gras d'un light ?

Dans ce cas sans hésiter je choisirais Maxima grain free adulte, c'est de loin la croquette qui a le plus rassasié mes chiens, ça se peut aussi qu'elle soit simplement très très gourmande (en plus de ne pas être assez rassasiée avec ses croq habituelles)
Pour moi c'est la croquette qui risque de rassasier au mieux ta chienne, quelqu'un avait la même problématique que toi (chienne intenable qui réclamait non stop !!) et qui a fini par être rassasiée avec Maxima, sa maitresse n'en revenait pas !

Si c'est ta chienne qui a un problème aux articulations (je pense pas vu que pas la même bouffe ?), ne pas oublier de supplémenter en chondroprotecteurs, d'ailleurs il y a un excellent produit (à fortes doses) ici que tu pourrais utiliser en complément d'Orijen ou Gosbi pour ton chien au RC mobility

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...s44ma33m3.html

Je viens d'aller voir la compo et analyse c'est un peu flippant quand même lol




> Fibres végétales, viandes de volaille déshydratées, gluten de blé***,   tapioca, gluten de maïs, maïs, hydrolysat de protéines animales,   graisses animales, blé, pulpe de
> betterave, sels minéraux, huile de poisson, Fructo-Oligo-Saccharides   (FOS), L-tyrosine, huile de soja, téguments et graines de Psyllium,   polyphosphate de sodium, hydrolysat
> de crustacé (source de glucosamine), taurine, extrait de rose d’Inde   (source de lutéine), L-carnitine, hydrolysat de cartilage (source de   chondroitine).
> *** L.I.P. (Low Indigestible Protein) : Protéine sélectionnée pour sa  très haute assimilation.
> 
> Protéine 30 %
> Matières grasses 9,5 %
> Amidon 19,2 %
> ENA 29,7 %
> ...







> Salut Yenz, pour info je n'ai pas de message dans ma boîte MP....
> 
> MERCI en tout cas


Je t'envoie ça dans 5 min  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Ce sont deux chiens différents (ils sont à ma mère). Le premier est un terrier qui a été maltraité et a le bassin mal ressoudé. Il faut donc prendre soin de ses articulations en préventif. L'autre est une chienne espagnole, type épagneul, qui est un ventre à pattes. Et elle prend du poids pour un rien (elle a dû subir pas mal de privations avant). Il faut être très ferme sur sa ration, mais ma mère a peu d'autorité sur elle et la chienne devient très pénible quand elle a faim. (On se rassure, on l'abandonnera JAMAIS, même si parfois elle est chiante)

Maxima, on les trouve où ?

On va essayer les orijen pour le terrier, mais va falloir en trouver moins que 13 kg.

----------


## YenZ

Pour le terrier comme je te le disais idéalement lâcher RC mobility et passer à Orijen (mais assez cher) ou Gosbi (plus abordable mais moins haut de gamme même si très correct, de préférence gamme agneau pour Gosbi !) + les compléments de NCLN avec le lien au-dessus.

Pour la chienne affamée non stop Cotecnica Maxima grain free, par contre ATTENTION, bien gérer la quantité (sur balance hein, pas gobelet) car elles rassasient tellement bien, qu'elles sont grossir les chiens assez rapidement, voir même pour certains TRÈS rapidement, donc il faut bien rationner (idéalement 100 grs/10 kgs de poids, à ajuster en fonction du chien) et ne pas céder au risque de la transformer en boudin !
Commence peut-être par un sac de 3 kgs de maxima pour voir si elle aime/digère/tolère bien, et si ça semble concluant prendre un gros sac (14 kgs)
Si elle prenait trop de poids avec Maxima, il existe pas mal d'autres alternatives qui pourraient la rassasier facilement en évitant de prendre trop de poids, comme Orijen, Applaws, Acana, et quelques autres, mais tu verras d'ici la  :: 

Pour trouver les croquettes et les revendeurs il y a une liste page 360, je cite ce qui est marqué pour Maxima grain free




> Cotecnica GARIN FREE ou sans céréales (2 gammes, 1 puppy et 1 adulte)
> sur dewandas.fr, lacompagniedescroquettes.fr, nourricommelanature.com et sur maximadogfood.com


Si tu veux du 3 kgs ce sera uniquement sur un des 3 premiers sites, pas sur maximadogfood, sachant que lacompagniedescroquettes il faut les contacter pour avoir du 3kgs car il n'est pas directement sur le site (uniquement le 14kgs en ligne).
Tu peux aussi avoir des échantillons (payants) de 100grs ou plus, mais uniquement chez nourrircommelanature

----------


## Liv57

Finalement j'ai reçu mes commandes ce midi.  :: 
J'avais commandé un sac abîmé :

----------


## easy-ipso

> - ce n'est pas grave si  ton chien a eu du TOTW puppy pendant un moment, ça ne lui occasionnera  pas de problèmes pour autant, le tout étant de s'en rendre compte à  temps, mieux vaut tard que jamais 
> 
> - en gros pour un adulte  c'est plus ou moins (à adapter) 1 à 1.2% de poids de forme du chien, ou  10 à 12grs/kg/jour ce qui revient au même.
> 
> - pour un chiot très  jeune c'est 30grs/kg/jour (plus ou moins jusqu'à 3/4 mois), puis  20grs/kg/jour, et enfin 10 à 12 grs/kg/jour une fois adulte, ces taux ne  sont que des moyennes et restent à adapter, comme le disait yéti c'est  plutôt moins pour des très grands chiens adultes, et plutôt plus pour de  petits chiens.
> 
> - l'important est de peser sur une balance et pas  dans un gobelet doseur car pas précis, si ton chien est adulte Maxima  (oui elles sont plutôt appétentes, mais l'appétence est quelque chose de  très relatif d'un chien à l'autre et ne signifie rien qualitativement)  ça sera donc plus ou moins 100 à 120grs/10 kgs de poids.
> 
> - pour  les doses de diamond fie toi aussi à ce qui est sur le paquet car le  produit est quand même très spécifique et très riche.
> ...


Ok ok  :Smile:  
Je pense du coup tester les maxima grain free adulte avec un petit sac pour voir ce que ça donne.
Pour l'huile de saumon , il en a depuis petit mais s'en lasse aussi... Monsieur est une fine bouche!  :: 
Du coup le taux élevé de protéines n'a pas non plus d'influence sur les chiens en croissance? Les samoyèdes ont des tendances à la dysplasie, je ne voudrais pas créer ce type de problème avec des croquettes, je veux être sûre de bien faire  :: 

Ma femelle samoyède de 4 ans est stérilisée est elle est aux TOTW pacific stream, elles lui conviennent bien, je n'ai pas spécialement envie de changer mais je veux être sûre qu'elles soient bonnes pour elle. Vous en pensez quoi?

Sinon une connaissance me conseille vivement les Josera niveau appétence et qualité, vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## YenZ

Non pas d'influence sur les chiens en croissance ni sur les dysplasiques, ya que toi pour savoir si tu veux d'alimentation changer ou pas.
Josera = pas le même prix (bien moins cher) = pas la même qualité, en terme de compo c'est juste incomparable.

----------


## easy-ipso

Ok ok je me lance sur les maxima pour Ipso alors, par contre ma femelle est stérilisée donc elle aura trop tendance à l'embonpoint avec maxima non? Tu penses que les TOTW pacifique stream ne sont pas terribles? Si oui vers quoi je devrais me lancer?

----------


## Bolinette

Pour la chienne, il va falloir du light absolument. Ma mère ne pèsera jamais (c'est comme ça qu'elle a pris du poids la première fois). Et la chienne doit encore perdre 1 kg (elle doit revenir à 10kg, son poids de forme). Quand elle est passée chez le véto pour la visite avant sa sortie d'Espagne, elle pesait 6kg! Je pense que elle a manqué et son organisme a pris pour habitude de tout stocker.

----------


## YenZ

Dans ce cas sans aucun doute de l'acana light & fit (10% de gras)

meilleurs prix ici =) http://www.zoofast.fr/aliments-class...-23_25_64.html

----------


## bouba92

Bon ben je viens de passer ma meute au Josera 26/16 ( attendant des orijen) et c une cata : ils me font des grosses bouses bien liquides!
Comme ils sont tous à poils longs ça été un vrai plaisir!

----------


## easy-ipso

> Non pas d'influence sur les chiens en croissance ni sur les dysplasiques, ya que toi pour savoir si tu veux d'alimentation changer ou pas.
> Josera = pas le même prix (bien moins cher) = pas la même qualité, en terme de compo c'est juste incomparable.


Je viens de voir que j'ai oublié de te citer  :: 
 Je disais que ma femelle est stérilisée donc elle aura trop tendance à l'embonpoint avec maxima non? Tu penses que les TOTW pacifique stream ne sont pas terribles? Si oui vers quoi je devrais me lancer?
Si je peux avoir les mêmes croquettes pour tous les deux au final ça m'arrange donc je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.
J'ai vu Acana aussi mais j'ai peur qu'elle supporte mal, j'avais testé Orijen et elle partait en diarrhée...

----------


## Poupoune 73

après avoir testé plusieurs sacs de :
- nutrivet insctinct dietetic&care
- purizon poisson
- maxima cotecnica grainfree
je suis restée sur cette dernière marque pour ma bergère de 7 ans adoptée l'année dernière dans un refuge roumain

Diana à son arrivée en France, 25kg en octobre 2012

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


Diana cet été, 19kg

Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## lily130/8

> Orijen sera mieux qu'Acana light en terme de compo, Acana  light est vraiment très bien pour les chiens ayant un vrai besoin de  maigrir ou une grosse tendance à embonpoint.
> Orijen adulte ou senior = idem
> seules différences = 15% de gras au lieu de 18%, et du coup pour compenser 8% de fibres en senior au lieu de 5%
> Et aussi des taux de minéraux un peu plus bas, sinon même taux de glucides, de cendres etc...
> Et  non ça ne pose pas de problèmes de donner du senior à un "jeune", perso  je pense que l'adulte ne posera pas de problèmes, mais à toi de voir ce  que tu penses être le mieux


ok merci!  :Smile: 
je vais partir sur orijen sénior en espérant qu'elle les tolère bien  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Ok ok je me lance sur les maxima pour Ipso alors, par contre ma femelle est stérilisée donc elle aura trop tendance à l'embonpoint avec maxima non? Tu penses que les TOTW pacifique stream ne sont pas terribles? Si oui vers quoi je devrais me lancer?





> Je viens de voir que j'ai oublié de te citer 
>  Je disais que ma femelle est stérilisée donc elle aura trop tendance à l'embonpoint avec maxima non? Tu penses que les TOTW pacifique stream ne sont pas terribles? Si oui vers quoi je devrais me lancer?
> Si je peux avoir les mêmes croquettes pour tous les deux au final ça m'arrange donc je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.
> J'ai vu Acana aussi mais j'ai peur qu'elle supporte mal, j'avais testé Orijen et elle partait en diarrhée...


J'ai déjà répondu au-dessus pour TOTW, trop calcium, pas assez riche pour un chiot (ni  même pour un adulte à mon avis d'ailleurs), et rapport Ca/P trop élevé.
Vers quoi se tourner je t'ai aussi parlé de Maxima, impossible de savoir si le chien va bien les supporter sans tester, c'est valable pour TOUTES les marques.
Le risque avec Maxima c'est qu'elle grossisse assez vite, du coup faut bien surveiller et rationner, en moyenne 100grs/10kgs de poids, et bien peser sur balance électronique (ou peser un gobelet doseur et découper un cul de bouteille à la hauteur qu'il faut), ne pas utiliser un gobelet doseur de croquettes d'une autre marque car ce n'est pas du tout fiable.

Concernant Orijen tu avais surement testé la version 80/20 avec pomme de terre, pas la nouvelle gamme 80/20 sans pomme de terre qui est bien mieux tolérée (dispo depuis quelques mois mais pas longtemps, plus ou moins 6 mois), perso la gamme avec pdt ne passait pas du tout alors qu'Acana marchait très bien !
Encore une fois impossible de savoir sans tester, même si en effet il y a un risque d'avoir les mêmes symptômes avec Acana qu'avec Orijen, mais ce n'est pas une certitude absolue, mes chiens en sont la preuve, par contre ils supportent très bien le nouvel Orijen sans pdt.

Pour savoir quel Orijen tu avais eu c'est simple, le 80/20 avec pdt les conditionnements sont de 2.5/7/13.5kgs
le nouvel orijen 80/20 sans pdt (lentilles et pois) : 2.27/6.8/13kgs

packaging ancien 70/30 (n'existe plus) =) http://vilkenhundmat.files.wordpress.../05/orijen.jpg

packaging ancien 80/20 avec pdt (ne se vend plus ou presque) =) http://charitypetshop.org.nz/wp-cont...-Adult-Dog.jpg

packaging nouveau 80/20 sans pdt =) http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/017...rande.jpg?1814

tout nouvel orijen 90/10, ce n'est pas des croquettes (lyophilisé)

 =) http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-yPI1CpbQEL...148%5B1%5D.JPG
=) http://www.orijen.ca/wp-content/them...food-bag-1.png
=) http://www.orijen.ca/wp-content/uplo...og-177x300.png

Elle a pu partir en diarrhée car soit tu n'as pas fait de transition assez longue, soit tu n'as pas pesé et donc surement sur dosé, soit la chienne n'a pas supporté Orijen, soit c'est la gamme 80/20 avec pdt que tu avais testé et qui était globalement assez moyennement supportée.

Acana au moins cher c'est sur zoofast, tu peux tester avec de petits conditionnements.
Mais c'est surement encore Maxima qui te reviendra au moins cher, à toi de voir.




> Bon ben je viens de passer ma meute au Josera  26/16 ( attendant des orijen) et c une cata : ils me font des grosses  bouses bien liquides!
> Comme ils sont tous à poils longs ça été un vrai plaisir!


Et bon appétit bien sur !  ::

----------


## joloclo

Merci Yenz,Bah je vais rester sur Acana F and L,non pas de pbs juste des selles jamais top !!

----------


## easy-ipso

> J'ai déjà répondu au-dessus pour TOTW, trop calcium, pas assez riche pour un chiot (ni  même pour un adulte à mon avis d'ailleurs), et rapport Ca/P trop élevé.
> Vers quoi se tourner je t'ai aussi parlé de Maxima, impossible de savoir si le chien va bien les supporter sans tester, c'est valable pour TOUTES les marques.
> Le risque avec Maxima c'est qu'elle grossisse assez vite, du coup faut bien surveiller et rationner, en moyenne 100grs/10kgs de poids, et bien peser sur balance électronique (ou peser un gobelet doseur et découper un cul de bouteille à la hauteur qu'il faut), ne pas utiliser un gobelet doseur de croquettes d'une autre marque car ce n'est pas du tout fiable.
> 
> Concernant Orijen tu avais surement testé la version 80/20 avec pomme de terre, pas la nouvelle gamme 80/20 sans pomme de terre qui est bien mieux tolérée (dispo depuis quelques mois mais pas longtemps, plus ou moins 6 mois), perso la gamme avec pdt ne passait pas du tout alors qu'Acana marchait très bien !
> Encore une fois impossible de savoir sans tester, même si en effet il y a un risque d'avoir les mêmes symptômes avec Acana qu'avec Orijen, mais ce n'est pas une certitude absolue, mes chiens en sont la preuve, par contre ils supportent très bien le nouvel Orijen sans pdt.
> 
> Pour savoir quel Orijen tu avais eu c'est simple, le 80/20 avec pdt les conditionnements sont de 2.5/7/13.5kgs
> le nouvel orijen 80/20 sans pdt (lentilles et pois) : 2.27/6.8/13kgs
> ...


Oui oui j'avais vu ce que tu m'avais dit pour mon mâle en croissance mais comme le problème était un peu différent avec ma femelle je voulais te demander au cas par cas  :: 

Alors pour ma femelle j'avais testé il y a déjà un moment (2 ans au moins je dirais) donc c'était effectivement l'ancienne version avec pomme de terre. 
Pour la transition j'avais étalé sur 3 semaines, 1/4- 3/4 la première, 1/2, 1/2 la deuxième et 3/4 - 1/4 la dernière pour arriver complètement sur l'Orijen donc je pense que ce n'était pas un problème de transition mais plutôt le fait qu'elle ne les supportait pas. Surtout que je pesais les croquettes à la balance de table.

Du coup en parcourant le post et grâce à tes réponses j'ai 3 choix possibles et j'hésite...

- pour mon mâle en croissance soit Orijen soit Maxima qui je pense sont aussi riches l'une que l'autre pour le faire grossir? (peut être meilleure compo avec Orijen si j'ai bien compris mais la version sans pomme de terre, dites moi si je dis une bêtise  :Big Grin: )

- pour ma femelle stérilisée soit les mêmes que mon mâle mais en réduisant les doses pour éviter le surpoids soit les Acana qui me semblent moins riches?

Dernière chose niveau classement meilleure compo, si j'ai bien compris entre les 3 ce serait d'abord Orijen sans pdt ensuite Acana puis Maxima?

----------


## Kybou!

Si un jour, je me prends la tête comme ça pour des croquettes, je me tire une balle ...  ::

----------


## easy-ipso

> Si un jour, je me prends la tête comme ça pour des croquettes, je me tire une balle ...


T'imagine même pas  :: 

C'est plus fort que moi faut toujours que j'en sache un maximum avant de prendre un décision, désolée si je parais très lourde  ::

----------


## Phnix

Petite question, la chienne de la voisine de ma mère ( :: ) souffre de pancréatite.
Le vétérinaire ne lui a prescrit que des croquettes, mais elle a 15 ans, elle boude les croquettes, et elle a des ulcères dans la bouche, du coup, ses croquettes doivent être humidifiés... (m'étonnes pas qu'elle aime pas) et elle cherche à manger tout le temps.
Faut que je vois avec la voisine, je ne lui ai pas demandé quelle marque elle donne. Mais en cas de pancréatite, ce sont bien les I/D ? Les boîtes sont déconseillées ou pas ? Y a pas des aliments que l'on peut autoriser ? (Elle doit prendre des médicaments pour le cœur aussi, et ça passe uniquement dans des friandises...)

----------


## Fred7158

Bonjour à tous et toutes..j'ai essayé de lire un max de pages sur ce sujet mais là j'avoue que ça fait beaucoup alors je vais poser ma question ..désolée si elle a déjà été posée...
J'ai deux cairns terrier, une que j'ai depuis 12 ans et qui est sur des croquettes light Virbac vetcomplex Adult Dog Lihgt ..la mèmère est redescendue de 11.2 à 9.2..et il faudrait que ça reste ainsi. 
La deuxième est une petite retraitée d'élevage de 7 ans que nous avons depuis 1 mois tout juste. Elle était nourri dans son élevage avec des croquettes Puppy Clinivet et l"éleveur nous en avait laissé un peu pour faire la transition. Elle pesait à son arrivée 7.9kg, là elle est passé à 8.5kg.
suite à la lecture du forum j'ai opté pour une seule marque de croquettes pour les 2 mères : Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic & Care..
mais bon malgré une transition en douceur là je suis à moitié de chaque marque..les petites mères ne semblent pas bien les digérer et elles ont des gaz de malade !! et les selles sont plus molles. je voudrai donc savoir vers quelle marque me diriger. 
pour ma plus vieille nous n'avons jamais eu de problème de ce genre elle n'est pas du genre sensible à l'ordinaire et nous avons changé plusieurs fois au cours de sa vie..mais avec les RC, PP  qui contrairement à ce que je pensais n'étaient pas de bonne qualité...je regrette de n'avoir pas su ça avant car j'ai perdu mon mâle cairn l'an dernier à cause d'une IRC et peut être que si il avait mangé des protéines de meilleure qualité...enfin passons. 

Dans l'idéal il me faut des croquettes qui nourrissent bien car ma nouvelle petite chienne semble avoir trop faim depuis le changement. Le véto m'a dit que dans les light il y avait plus de fibres ce qui devait sans doute générer les gaz..Je 'avais passé au light en préventif car nous allons la faire stériliser bientôt.. je ne suis pas spécialement pour le Light mais il faut que le poids se maintienne et qu'elles n'aient pas faim constamment.... 

Bon bref si vous avez des conseils n'hésitez pas!! j'avais vu Josera Applauws Orijen sur la liste..
Bon dimanche

----------


## Kybou!

> j'ai opté pour une seule marque de croquettes pour les 2 mères : Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic & Care..
> mais bon malgré une transition en douceur là je suis à moitié de chaque marque..les petites mères ne semblent pas bien les digérer et elles ont des gaz de malade !!


Ca ne m'étonne pas du tout ! 

Pour ma part, je te conseille de passer aux Acana Light & Fit !  ::  Si tu sens que la chienne réclame/a vraiment faim, complète la gamelle avec des haricots verts, ça cale bien les loulous en général  :Smile:  !

----------


## YenZ

> Oui oui j'avais vu ce que tu m'avais dit pour mon mâle en croissance mais comme le problème était un peu différent avec ma femelle je voulais te demander au cas par cas 
> 
> Alors pour ma femelle j'avais testé il y a déjà un moment (2 ans au moins je dirais) donc c'était effectivement l'ancienne version avec pomme de terre. 
> Pour la transition j'avais étalé sur 3 semaines, 1/4- 3/4 la première, 1/2, 1/2 la deuxième et 3/4 - 1/4 la dernière pour arriver complètement sur l'Orijen donc je pense que ce n'était pas un problème de transition mais plutôt le fait qu'elle ne les supportait pas. Surtout que je pesais les croquettes à la balance de table.
> 
> Du coup en parcourant le post et grâce à tes réponses j'ai 3 choix possibles et j'hésite...
> 
> - pour mon mâle en croissance soit Orijen soit Maxima qui je pense sont aussi riches l'une que l'autre pour le faire grossir? (peut être meilleure compo avec Orijen si j'ai bien compris mais la version sans pomme de terre, dites moi si je dis une bêtise )
> 
> ...


- oui pour le mâle Orijen meilleure compo (il n'existe plus ou presque que la version sans pdt) ou Maxima, mais si en croissance je préfère quand même Orijen pour peu qu'il le supporte, Maxima risque de le faire grossir plus vite.

- pour la femelle plutôt pas trop Maxima si tendance à grossir facilement, Orijen serait pas mal si elle supporte la nouvelle gamme, sinon pourquoi pas Acana oui (gammes sns céréales, idéalement Prairie ou Pacifica de mémoire, mais il en existe 2 autres, ranchlands et grasslands)

Le plus simple pour toi serait de prendre la même chose pour les 2, de l'Orijen certes ça revient plus cher mais c'est top, si les 2 le supportent c'est ce que je te conseille en premier, sinon faudra trouver soit ce qui convient aux 2, soit différencier pour chacun mais ça te reviendra forcément plus cher...

Classement compo je dirais plutôt Orijen/Maxima/Acana (sans céréales car il existe une disaine de gammes avec, pour voir les différences acana =) www.acana.com/products)




> Petite question, la chienne de la voisine de ma mère () souffre de pancréatite.
> Le vétérinaire ne lui a prescrit que des croquettes, mais elle a 15 ans, elle boude les croquettes, et elle a des ulcères dans la bouche, du coup, ses croquettes doivent être humidifiés... (m'étonnes pas qu'elle aime pas) et elle cherche à manger tout le temps.
> Faut que je vois avec la voisine, je ne lui ai pas demandé quelle marque elle donne. Mais en cas de pancréatite, ce sont bien les I/D ? Les boîtes sont déconseillées ou pas ? Y a pas des aliments que l'on peut autoriser ? (Elle doit prendre des médicaments pour le cur aussi, et ça passe uniquement dans des friandises...)


Oui ce sont bien les i/d, par contre je ne sais ni pour les boites, ni pour les aliments autorisées ou pas.
Si elle peut prendre de l'humide regarde les boites platinum (platinum-france) c'est vraiment pas mal du tout, même si il en existe d'autres qui sont pas mal et peut-être un peu moins chères.




> Bonjour à tous et toutes..j'ai essayé de lire un max de pages sur ce sujet mais là j'avoue que ça fait beaucoup alors je vais poser ma question ..désolée si elle a déjà été posée...
> J'ai deux cairns terrier, une que j'ai depuis 12 ans et qui est sur des croquettes light Virbac vetcomplex Adult Dog Lihgt ..la mèmère est redescendue de 11.2 à 9.2..et il faudrait que ça reste ainsi. 
> La deuxième est une petite retraitée d'élevage de 7 ans que nous avons depuis 1 mois tout juste. Elle était nourri dans son élevage avec des croquettes Puppy Clinivet et l"éleveur nous en avait laissé un peu pour faire la transition. Elle pesait à son arrivée 7.9kg, là elle est passé à 8.5kg.
> suite à la lecture du forum j'ai opté pour une seule marque de croquettes pour les 2 mères : Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic & Care..
> mais bon malgré une transition en douceur là je suis à moitié de chaque marque..les petites mères ne semblent pas bien les digérer et elles ont des gaz de malade !! et les selles sont plus molles. je voudrai donc savoir vers quelle marque me diriger. 
> pour ma plus vieille nous n'avons jamais eu de problème de ce genre elle n'est pas du genre sensible à l'ordinaire et nous avons changé plusieurs fois au cours de sa vie..mais avec les RC, PP  qui contrairement à ce que je pensais n'étaient pas de bonne qualité...je regrette de n'avoir pas su ça avant car j'ai perdu mon mâle cairn l'an dernier à cause d'une IRC et peut être que si il avait mangé des protéines de meilleure qualité...enfin passons. 
> 
> Dans l'idéal il me faut des croquettes qui nourrissent bien car ma nouvelle petite chienne semble avoir trop faim depuis le changement. Le véto m'a dit que dans les light il y avait plus de fibres ce qui devait sans doute générer les gaz..Je 'avais passé au light en préventif car nous allons la faire stériliser bientôt.. je ne suis pas spécialement pour le Light mais il faut que le poids se maintienne et qu'elles n'aient pas faim constamment.... 
> 
> ...


Si une de tes chiennes doit se maintenir (tout en la rassasiant) il serait peut-être bien de lui prendre un light mais de qualité (bcp de prot de qualité et peu de gras), type Acana light & fit, ou Orijen senior éventuellement, sachant qu'Orijen est plus ou moins bien toléré selon les chiens.

Acana light & fit

http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...o_perros/acana
http://www.dewandas.fr/chien/croquet...na/light-fit-1
http://animaux.miscota.fr/chiens/acana/light-fit
http://www.tiendanimal.fr/acana-adult-light-p-4372.html

Orijen senior 

http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...n_senior/56390
http://www.dewandas.fr/chien/croquet...rijen-senior-1

Oublie Nutrivet, bcp de personnes ont eu des problèmes avec, la qualité est loin d'être toujours au rdv et le sérieux de la société n'est plus de mise.


*joloclo :* regarde 2 ou 5 pages en arrière, qq'un donnait un complément à son chien (je ne sais plus si ce sont pas des pré/probiotiques et qui agissent sur la flore intestinale pour les loulous en selles molles/diarrhées chroniques ça donnait des résultats) et semblait en dire énormément de bien !
Tu peux toujours tester si ça ne coute pas 3 bras  ::

----------


## easy-ipso

> - oui pour le mâle Orijen meilleure compo (il n'existe plus ou presque que la version sans pdt) ou Maxima, mais si en croissance je préfère quand même Orijen pour peu qu'il le supporte, Maxima risque de le faire grossir plus vite.
> 
> - pour la femelle plutôt pas trop Maxima si tendance à grossir facilement, Orijen serait pas mal si elle supporte la nouvelle gamme, sinon pourquoi pas Acana oui (gammes sns céréales, idéalement Prairie ou Pacifica de mémoire, mais il en existe 2 autres, ranchlands et grasslands)
> 
> Le plus simple pour toi serait de prendre la même chose pour les 2, de l'Orijen certes ça revient plus cher mais c'est top, si les 2 le supportent c'est ce que je te conseille en premier, sinon faudra trouver soit ce qui convient aux 2, soit différencier pour chacun mais ça te reviendra forcément plus cher...
> 
> Classement compo je dirais plutôt Orijen/Maxima/Acana (sans céréales car il existe une disaine de gammes avec, pour voir les différences acana =) www.acana.com/products)


Ok je pense me lancer sur Orijen pour les deux et voir comment ça se passe. Je peux mélanger les diamond extrème avec les orijen en plus pour mon mâle? (en sous poids)
Par contre à part "nourrir comme la nature" je ne trouve pas les gammes sans pommes de terre (pets animalia, zooplus ou autre ce sont les anciennes versions)

----------


## YenZ

Oui tu peux mélanger et non ce sont bien les nouvelles versions sur zooplus, pets animalia etc... (regarde les liens postés plus haut y'a les photos et conditionnements de chaque pour différencier !)
Le moins cher (en sacs non rafistolés) restera zooplus.es

----------


## Fred7158

Merci Yenz je vais voir ce que ça donne avec ces 2 marques !!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Gaz de malade + selles molles / diarrhée m'étonne pas avec nutrivet. 
Après par quoi remplacer, question de choix / budget ... Acana Light and Fit est très bien si tendance à grossir, sinon Orijen, Applaws oui ...


Sinon j'ai une question : quelqu'un a déjà utilisé les gosbi exclusive high energy ? J'aimerais savoir la taille des croquettes, je pense prendre ça au lieu des puppy l'année prochaine, j'ai plusieurs chiens qui ont du mal à maintenir leur poids au puppy.

----------


## easy-ipso

> Oui tu peux mélanger et non ce sont bien les nouvelles versions sur zooplus, pets animalia etc... (regarde les liens postés plus haut y'a les photos et conditionnements de chaque pour différencier !)
> Le moins cher (en sacs non rafistolés) restera zooplus.es


Ce qui m'avait perturbé c'était que sur leur site dans la composition je lisais encore "pomme de terre" mais je pense qu'ils n'ont pas dû modifier toute la compo...
Après Orijen j'ai vu qu'il y avait une gamme Puppy, comme il est encore en croissance je pense que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux? Surtout que les samoyèdes de type anglais bien que de taille moyenne ont quand même une croissance assez longue...

----------


## YenZ

Muza : aucune idée et je crois que personne n'a en a parlé/acheté ici, appelle lcdc ils te diront la taille par rapport aux puppies.

easy : il y a 2 gammes puppy, small/medium et l'autre large breed, si il est en croissance alors oui puppy, mais l'adulte ferait aussi très bien l'affaire.
Je ne sais pas quel site tu as été voir, mais l'officiel est ici (en anglais), et il n'y a pas de patates

http://www.orijen.ca/dog-food/dry-dog-food/

tu as du aller ici =) http://fr.orijen.ca/ mais ce n'est pas du tout à jour.

----------


## easy-ipso

> easy : il y a 2 gammes puppy, small/medium et l'autre large breed, si il est en croissance alors oui puppy, mais l'adulte ferait aussi très bien l'affaire.
> Je ne sais pas quel site tu as été voir, mais l'officiel est ici (en anglais), et il n'y a pas de patates
> 
> http://www.orijen.ca/dog-food/dry-dog-food/
> 
> tu as du aller ici =) http://fr.orijen.ca/ mais ce n'est pas du tout à jour.



Alors sur le site zooplus: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/44320
dans la partie 3. Fruits et légumes sains du canada, ils parlent de pommes de terre

sur le site pets animalia: http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/croqu...all-breed.html
dans la partie compo ils évoquent la pomme de terre:
_Ingrédients :_Poulet frais désossé (25%), poulet déshydraté moulu (17%), saumon frais (source de DHA et d’EPA) ( 10%), dinde déshydratée moulue (7%), hareng déshydraté moulu (7%), *pommes de terre jaunes, pois, patates douces,* dinde fraîche désossée (3%), œuf entiers frais (3%), foie de poulet (2%), grand corégone frais (2%), doré jaune frais (2%), luzerne séchée au soleil, fibre de pois, gras de poulet (2%), algues marines, citrouille, racine de chicorée, carottes, épinards, feuilles de navet, pommes, canneberges, myrtilles (bleuets), racine de réglisse, racine d’angélique, fenugrec, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, fleurs de camomille matricaire, pissenlits, sarriette, romarin, produit déshydraté de lactobacillus acidophilus, produit de fermentation déshydraté d’entercoccus faecium.

----------


## easy-ipso

> easy : il y a 2 gammes puppy, small/medium et l'autre large breed, si il est en croissance alors oui puppy, mais l'adulte ferait aussi très bien l'affaire.


Concernant la gamme puppy, normalement il collerait plutôt au modèle small/medium: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chiot/44322
Comme il a une croissance plus longue comme j'expliquais, il vaudrait mieux partir sur la gamme puppy non? Je vois que M.Faure ne la propose pas, pour une raison je suppose? 
Disons que je préfère me diriger vers la gamme puppy mais il faut que ce soit mieux que la gamme adulte cependant, je ne veux pas prendre puppy pour dire de prendre puppy juste prendre ce qui lui convient le mieux car croissance pas terminée  ::

----------


## YenZ

Oui ils n'ont pas changé la compo c'est une erreur de leur part, on a souvent répété ici de ne jamais se fier aux sites de revendeurs mais uniquement aux sites des fabricants car ce sont les seuls fiables  :: 
En fait je croyais que tu parlais du site officiel (orijen) c'est pour ça que je te répondais là-dessus

Oui pk pas le puppy small mais tu ne sauras pas ce qui convient le mieux sans tester, perso si le chien à au moins 10 mois je le passerais à de l'adulte, mais honnêtement y'a pas grande différence, le puppy est un peu plus riche.

Mr Faure ne le vend pas car il n'en vend pas assez ou parce que trop cher à l'achat, il m'a déjà indiqué vendre très peu d'orijen (et oui c cher et la concurrence est rude !!)

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Muza : aucune idée et je crois que personne n'a en a parlé/acheté ici, appelle lcdc ils te diront la taille par rapport aux puppies.


Oui il me semblait aussi ne pas en avoir entendu parler ici ... bon je vais demander (mais pas à lcdc ni à ncln vu que je vais pas commander chez eux, ça serait pas très sympa  ::  .

----------


## easy-ipso

> Oui ils n'ont pas changé la compo c'est une erreur de leur part, on a souvent répété ici de ne jamais se fier aux sites de revendeurs mais uniquement aux sites des fabricants car ce sont les seuls fiables 
> En fait je croyais que tu parlais du site officiel (orijen) c'est pour ça que je te répondais là-dessus
> 
> Oui pk pas le puppy small mais tu ne sauras pas ce qui convient le mieux sans tester, perso si le chien à au moins 10 mois je le passerais à de l'adulte, mais honnêtement y'a pas grande différence, le puppy est un peu plus riche.
> 
> Mr Faure ne le vend pas car il n'en vend pas assez ou parce que trop cher à l'achat, il m'a déjà indiqué vendre très peu d'orijen (et oui c cher et la concurrence est rude !!)


OK effectivement même en terme de taux d'un site à l'autre ça change. Sur le site officiel la gamme puppy et adult ont le même taux de protéines alors que les sites genre pets animalia wanimo ou autre ne disent pas ça.  Il faut vraiment se méfier quand on lit une compo sur un site non officiel. Merci du tuyau! 
Je teste donc Orijen et je vous ferais part des résultats ^^
Merci beaucoup à tous et en particulier Yenz qui a je l'avoue une patience du tonnerre de répéter chaque chose pour les personnes demandant de l'aide  :: 
Dernière petite chose une amie a deux samoyèdes comme moi, une femelle de 6 mois et un mâle de 5 ans.  Ils sont tous les deux en surpoids et elle remets en cause ses croquettes qui je l'avoue ne sont pas forcément terribles : proplan saumon sensitive. Elle cherche une bonne marque adapté aux deux qui sera plus light ou qui du moins ne fera pas prendre de graisse en trop. Elle a un budget de 40-50 euros.  Qu'est ce qui pourrait convenir? J'ai vu acana light mais bien pour un chiot aussi?

----------


## vans

Je reviens vers vous car je suis à la cherche de croquettes qui soient équivalente au Orijen senior.
Car ma chienne a décidé de les bouder, je pense qu'elle ne les mange plus car elles sont devenu trop grosse pour elle (elle les trie, elle mange juste les plus petites qui sont tres rare). Sa dentition n'est plus ce qu'elle était  :Smile: 
J'avais pensé au applaws light, qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce qu'elles sont plus petites que les Orijen ?
Mon choix de croquette va donc se baser sur la taille de croquette et son équivalence (niveau compo) aux Orijen sénior.

Petit rappel sur ma chienne : c'est une york de 4kg, agée de 14ans, syndrome de Cushing, soucis reinaux

----------


## YenZ

*easy :* tout dépend du surpoids, bien souvent en passant à une vraie alimentation de qualité, le chien perd sa graisse et prend en muscle sans pour autant avoir à passer sur du light (voir les photos ya 5 pages en arrière max postées par Yéti de sa chienne qui s'est transformée en quelques mois seulement avec une bonne alimentation,et sans light, et pourtant elle avait 25% de son poids à perdre, de 25 à 19 kgs !)

Après si le surpoids est vraiment très important, ou si le chien a une très forte tendance à embonpoint, alors là ça peut se justifier, vu que je ne connais pas le surpoids des chiens de ta cop c'est difficile à dire.
Si le mâle a vraiment bcp de surpoids, alors Acana light & fit sans hésiter, mais pas pour le chiot ! Du coup prendre 2 alimentations différentes pour chaque chien risque de revenir clairement plus cher.

Le mieux serait de partir sur une gamme qui convienne aux 2, par exemple Orijen adult classic, c'est bien suffisant pour un chiot, et ça pourrait convenir au gras du bide, au pire si ça ne fonctionnait pas correctement et/ou mal supporté, soit laisser 1 chien à Orijen et l'autre à Acana light, sinon il y a acana prairie sans céréales qui n'est pas cher sur zoofast.fr/zooplus.es et qui pourrait convenir aux 2 aussi !
Il faut aussi qu'elle rationne les chiens et pèse les rations, pour l'adulte 100 grs par 10 kgs, pour le chiot les doses sont sur le site d'orijen, généralement environ 20 gs/kg/jour pour le chiot.
*
vans :* si le problème est vraiment la taille des croquettes ça va être difficile car il n'y en a presque pas, même pas du tout je pense (sauf puppys ou mini chiens) qui sont plus petites.

Soit tu réhydrates les croqs pour qu'elles soient plus molles et donc plus faciles à manger, soit tu changes et tu prends du exclusive of Gosbi mini (poulet ou agneau, ce dernier étant mieux) mais c'est bcp moins riche qu'Orijen, soit en équivalent à Orijen il y a Applaws, c'est assez petit mais franchement assez équivalent en taille à Orijen, c'est comme des chocapic, pas dur à manger, par contre ya plus de minéraux, un peu plus de calcium, et surtout du phosphore par rapport à Orijen senior.

Autre possibilité, donner des croqs semi-humides comme Platinum ou Natyka, c'est comme des croqs mais plus molles vu que 2 fois plus d'humidité que dans des croqs "normales"

Tu peux aussi faire croqs le matin par ex, et donner de l'humide le soir (ou que humide possible aussi) pour un chien en IR c'est encore le mieux. A mon avis avant de changer quoi que ce soit, commence par réhydrater les croqs, ça se trouve ta veille les mangera du coup sans problèmes.

----------


## easy-ipso

> *easy :* tout dépend du surpoids, bien souvent en passant à une vraie alimentation de qualité, le chien perd sa graisse et prend en muscle sans pour autant avoir à passer sur du light (voir les photos ya 5 pages en arrière max postées par Yéti de sa chienne qui s'est transformée en quelques mois seulement avec une bonne alimentation,et sans light, et pourtant elle avait 25% de son poids à perdre, de 25 à 19 kgs !)
> 
> Après si le surpoids est vraiment très important, ou si le chien a une très forte tendance à embonpoint, alors là ça peut se justifier, vu que je ne connais pas le surpoids des chiens de ta cop c'est difficile à dire.
> Si le mâle a vraiment bcp de surpoids, alors Acana light & fit sans hésiter, mais pas pour le chiot ! Du coup prendre 2 alimentations différentes pour chaque chien risque de revenir clairement plus cher.
> 
> Le mieux serait de partir sur une gamme qui convienne aux 2, par exemple Orijen adult classic, c'est bien suffisant pour un chiot, et ça pourrait convenir au gras du bide, au pire si ça ne fonctionnait pas correctement et/ou mal supporté, soit laisser 1 chien à Orijen et l'autre à Acana light, sinon il y a acana prairie sans céréales qui n'est pas cher sur zoofast.fr/zooplus.es et qui pourrait convenir aux 2 aussi !
> Il faut aussi qu'elle rationne les chiens et pèse les rations, pour l'adulte 100 grs par 10 kgs, pour le chiot les doses sont sur le site d'orijen, généralement environ 20 gs/kg/jour pour le chiot.


Alors je dirais qu'il ont entre 5 et 10 kg maximum à perdre, pas énorme mais là pour la femelle de 6 mois, le surpoids n'est pas top pour sa croissance!
Je lui conseillerai bien Orijen mais ce n'est pas dans son budget...

----------


## lyric64

Alors ici, on est revenu au final aux *TOTW* Saumon (Taste Of The Wild),car les Gosbi,passaient pas... Breff!
Une question : je n'ai rien trouvé sur les *GRANATAPET* qu'en pensez vous??? merci  :Smile:

----------


## Tisouen

Y a des nouvelles gammes natyka qui arrivent. Une poisson, une agneau et une sans céréales (que je teste mais taux de protéines pas haut (26 et qui devrait passer à 28 % prochainement il me semble)). Celles sans céréales sont plus grosses que les natyka actuelles par contre.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Alors ici, on est revenu au final aux *TOTW* Saumon (Taste Of The Wild),car les Gosbi,passaient pas... Breff!
> Une question : je n'ai rien trouvé sur les *GRANATAPET* qu'en pensez vous??? merci


 on en a parlé qqs pages en arrière http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-463.html taux de prot trop faible, comme les totw agneau et saumon

----------


## YenZ

> Alors je dirais qu'il ont entre 5 et 10 kg maximum à perdre, pas énorme mais là pour la femelle de 6 mois, le surpoids n'est pas top pour sa croissance!
> Je lui conseillerai bien Orijen mais ce n'est pas dans son budget...


5 et 10 kgs sur un chien de combien ? 25/30 kgs adulte ?
Dans ce cas Acana Prairie dont je te parlais plus haut sur les sites indiqués, et la même chose ou Acana light pour le mâle (et haricots verts dans la gamelle = + de volume et de fibres et donc plus rempli)
Sinon faut regarder dans la liste, Applaws ou autre à voir.

----------


## lyric64

> on en a parlé qqs pages en arrière http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-463.html taux de prot trop faible, comme les totw agneau et saumon


Merci beaucoup  ::  pourtant j'ai lu toutes les pages !!! j'ai dû survoler celle-ci !  ::

----------


## easy-ipso

> 5 et 10 kgs sur un chien de combien ? 25/30 kgs adulte ?
> Dans ce cas Acana Prairie dont je te parlais plus haut sur les sites indiqués, et la même chose ou Acana light pour le mâle (et haricots verts dans la gamelle = + de volume et de fibres et donc plus rempli)
> Sinon faut regarder dans la liste, Applaws ou autre à voir.


Je pense qu'elle va partir sur des Orijen du coup mais en prenant sur pets animalia en sacs abîmés, ça revient sur sa gamme de prix. 
Pour le poids la femelle devrait faire 20-23 kg adulte, elle est déjà à 20kg, le mâle plutôt, 30-33 kg, il est à 38 kg

----------


## vans

> *vans :* si le problème est vraiment la taille des croquettes ça va être difficile car il n'y en a presque pas, même pas du tout je pense (sauf puppys ou mini chiens) qui sont plus petites.
> 
> Soit tu réhydrates les croqs pour qu'elles soient plus molles et donc plus faciles à manger, soit tu changes et tu prends du exclusive of Gosbi mini (poulet ou agneau, ce dernier étant mieux) mais c'est bcp moins riche qu'Orijen, soit en équivalent à Orijen il y a Applaws, c'est assez petit mais franchement assez équivalent en taille à Orijen, c'est comme des chocapic, pas dur à manger, par contre ya plus de minéraux, un peu plus de calcium, et surtout du phosphore par rapport à Orijen senior.
> 
> Autre possibilité, donner des croqs semi-humides comme Platinum ou Natyka, c'est comme des croqs mais plus molles vu que 2 fois plus d'humidité que dans des croqs "normales"
> 
> Tu peux aussi faire croqs le matin par ex, et donner de l'humide le soir (ou que humide possible aussi) pour un chien en IR c'est encore le mieux. A mon avis avant de changer quoi que ce soit, commence par réhydrater les croqs, ça se trouve ta veille les mangera du coup sans problèmes.


Je pense que c'est la taille des croquettes mais faudrait que je recommence à m'amuser à les couper en petit bout comme au départ quand je les ai introduit dans son alimentation car elle avait du mal. Puis au fur et à mesure du temps elle les mangeait très bien sans que je les coupe.

J'ai déja essayé d'humidifier les orijen mais madame n'en veut meme pas, elle les renifle et retourne se coucher  :: 
J'avais aussi pensé au Platinum, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'elle les mange car elle ne mange pas les friandises de la même marque.

Je vais me pencher sur les Gosbi agneau mais ce qui me pose problème c'est les minéraux car il y en a plus. Par contre le rapport Ca/P est d'environ 1,3 pour les Orijen et les Gosbi.

De temps en temps, je lui donne aussi des boites (Grau ou Lukullus) pour lui faire plaisir avec les croquettes car si elle fait un repas complet à la boite, j'ai le droit un super parfum d'ambiance  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Je pense qu'elle va partir sur des Orijen du coup mais en prenant sur pets animalia en sacs abîmés, ça revient sur sa gamme de prix. 
> Pour le poids la femelle devrait faire 20-23 kg adulte, elle est déjà à 20kg, le mâle plutôt, 30-33 kg, il est à 38 kg


Ouais bonne alternative aussi, par contre attention (prends du petit conditionnement au début) ya pas tout le temps du sac percé chez pets animalia (bcp de gens les attendent), le mieux est d'inscrire son mail (sur la page de la gamme et de la variété orijen que l'on veut ^^) pour être prévenu de leur arrivée lors c'est déjà en rupture




> Je pense que c'est la taille des croquettes mais faudrait que je recommence à m'amuser à les couper en petit bout comme au départ quand je les ai introduit dans son alimentation car elle avait du mal. Puis au fur et à mesure du temps elle les mangeait très bien sans que je les coupe.
> 
> J'ai déja essayé d'humidifier les orijen mais madame n'en veut meme pas, elle les renifle et retourne se coucher 
> J'avais aussi pensé au Platinum, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'elle les mange car elle ne mange pas les friandises de la même marque.
> 
> Je vais me pencher sur les Gosbi agneau mais ce qui me pose problème c'est les minéraux car il y en a plus. Par contre le rapport Ca/P est d'environ 1,3 pour les Orijen et les Gosbi.
> 
> De temps en temps, je lui donne aussi des boites (Grau ou Lukullus) pour lui faire plaisir avec les croquettes car si elle fait un repas complet à la boite, j'ai le droit un super parfum d'ambiance


Ah la chieuse !  ::  en effet si elle n'aime pas les friandises fort à parier qu'elle ne mangera pas platinum...
Bah dans ce cas tu as Gosbi (mais version mini et agneau), ou aussi Natyka qui peut le faire
L'humide ça reste quand même idéal pour un chien en IR, les croquettes le matin et humide le soir ça serait pas si mal, et du coup elle ne ferait pas un repas entier à la boite, seulement la moitié (ou plus ou moins selon ce que tu décides)

rapport Ca:P = 1,33 que ce soit orijen senior ou gosbi agneau, sauf que les taux sont différents (1,2/0,9 contre 1,5/1,2)

Gosbi mini agneau =) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...115ma27m3.html
ou sur lacompagniedescroquettes mais faut les appeler pour avoir la gamme mini agneau car en ligne il n'y a que la "normale"

Et aussi sur mascotaplanet, un site espagnol (j'sais pas si ils livrent chez nous), si tu cherches sur les sites espagnols ce sera moins cher (dewandas, miscota, tiendanimal etc...), mais ils ne livrent pas tous en France même si la plupart oui !

Natyka =) http://www.natyka.info/articles/gold-adulte-1108.html
http://www.oamoo.com/boutique/articl...dult-1332.html

En humide il y a l'embarras du choix en bonne marque, dont platinum, power of nature, etc...

----------


## vans

> Ah la chieuse !  en effet si elle n'aime pas les friandises fort à parier qu'elle ne mangera pas platinum...
> Bah dans ce cas tu as Gosbi (mais version mini et agneau), ou aussi Natyka qui peut le faire
> L'humide ça reste quand même idéal pour un chien en IR, les croquettes le matin et humide le soir ça serait pas si mal, et du coup elle ne ferait pas un repas entier à la boite, seulement la moitié (ou plus ou moins selon ce que tu décides)
> 
> rapport Ca:P = 1,33 que ce soit orijen senior ou gosbi agneau, sauf que les taux sont différents (1,2/0,9 contre 1,5/1,2)
> 
> Gosbi mini agneau =) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...115ma27m3.html
> ou sur lacompagniedescroquettes mais faut les appeler pour avoir la gamme mini agneau car en ligne il n'y a que la "normale"
> 
> ...


Ohh oui, je te confirme c'est THE chieuse car il n'y a pas que sur la nourriture qu'elle est chante XD

Quand tu dis que l'humide c'est mieux pour les IR, c'est par rapport à l''eau ? Si c'est le cas, ce n'est pas l'eau qui lui manque car avec le Cushing, elle boit 2 à 3 fois plus que la normale.

----------


## rhythms

acheter des sacs abimés (pour économiser) chez pets animalia s'est révélé pour moi une FAUSSE bonne idée !
en effet, j'ai commandé deux saces d'acana wild prairie déchirés, je les ai ouverts à réception et j'ai comparé les croquettes avec celles de mon propre sac (acheté scellé)
premier point : les deux sacs ne contiennent pas les mêmes croquettes, ds l'un les croquettes sont nettement plus petites, plus épaisses et bcp plus claires que celles du deuxième sac, les deux sacs ont la mm date de péremption pourtant ?
il est évident au premier coup d'oeil que l'un des sacs NE contient PAS des crocs acana wild prairie, pour le deuxième, la différence est plus subtile alors je préfère ne pas me prononcer
dc quelles crocs se trouvent ds un de ces sacs ? 
ce pourrait aussi bien être des croc à un euro le kilo que n'importe quelles autres, aux céréales, puppy, light, chien âgé, ou pire crocs médicalisées et au final dangereuses pour mon chien ... ( je me souviens que lorsqu'on achète des crocs pour pbs urinaires, il ne faut plus en changer, info du vétérinaire)

dc, il est certain que je ne rachèterai pas de sacs ouverts et refermés, ça peut être la porte ouverte à n'importe quoi et mon chien ne mérite pas ça
voilà, je tenais à vous faire part de cette expérience, commander des sacs "refermés" n'est pas sans risque, on peut faire une très mauvaise affaire

----------


## Massmiette

tu veux dire qu'ils se procureraient des sacs vides pour les remplir avec d'autres croquettes ? ça m'a l'air un peu compliqué comme magouille nan ? (ou alors je suis naïve !)

----------


## YenZ

Il peut arriver que d'un lot à un autre les croquettes changent légèrement de forme et/ou de couleur, mais visiblement c'était la même date de péremption donc étonnant, en même temps il n'y a pas bcp de marques faisant de la petite croquette (sauf à prendre du puppy).
En tout cas merci de l'info, à dire vrai je en sais pas quoi en penser, de là à ce que ce soit une tout autre marque de croquettes ça me semble fort, mais bon on ne sait jamais, puis y'a toujours le risque de rongeurs dans les entrepôts, perso je préfère payer 13 de plus pour un sac de 13kgs (48 en abimé et 61 sur zooplus es en prenant 2 sacs) et l'avoir en parfait état, certes c'est 1 de plus au kg ce qui n'est pas rien, mais au moins ya pas de problèmes.
Au final tu as donné le sac suspect à ton chien et tu as vu une différence ? ou tu t'en es débarrassé ?

----------


## lealouboy

+1

Je n'oserais pas donner de la bouffe suspecte à mes chiens, au même titre que je n'achète pas des aliments entamés pour moi  ::

----------


## rhythms

> tu veux dire qu'ils se procureraient des sacs vides pour les remplir avec d'autres croquettes ? ça m'a l'air un peu compliqué comme magouille nan ? (ou alors je suis naïve !)


je "ne veux rien dire", ce serait une interprétation, dc forcément subjective, il existe autant de réels = interprétation de la réalité que d'individus différents, je ne me permettrais dc pas des suppositions invérifiables,

par contre : il suffit de regarder les croquettes du sac "a "et les croquettes du sac "b" ( et les croquettes "c" témoins) pour se rendre immédiatement compte que ce ne sont pas les mms
la taille : l'épaisseur, la circonférence, le diamètre et encore plus la couleur sont très différents (les unes tirant sur le jaune les autres sur le brun), là je parle des crocs contenues ds les deux sacs achetés comparées entre elles
pourquoi ? comment ? je ne cherche pas à répondre à ces questions, il est juste impossible que les crocs "a" soient de mm marque que les crocs "b" (et "c", mon sac témoin), c'est une évidence qui saute aux yeux, au premier coup d'oeil, je ne suis pas ds l'interprétation , c'est un constat évident, dc j'ai acheté un sac de je ne sais pas quoi

----------


## rhythms

oui, je n'aurais jmais eu l'idée d'acheter des sacs ouverts et refermés mais vs aviez l'air de trouver ça normal sur ce forum où on se soucie du bien-être animal, je me suis laissée influencée, passons, c'est évidemment moi, la responsable, je n'accuse personne !
yenz, tu as des petites bouches à nourrir, le mien a un gros estomac, je cherche dc les meilleurs prix mais il vaut mieux un sac ss vide moins cher au kilo que de l'orijen ( le top je crois) qui a pris l'air ... en tt cas c'est à présent mon opinion ( faut être pris pour être appris)

il s'agit de treize kilos, je compte les lui donner qd mm mais avec mauvaise conscience
yenz, tu me dis préférer acheter tes sacs en espagne mm si c'est plus cher car au final* il n'y a pas de pb*, 
comme tu as raison, le plus important c'est, chque fois qu'on le peut, d'éviter les pbs, une belle règle de vie, à retenir et à suivre ss modération

----------


## joloclo

Perso je ne sais pas quoi en penser car ça me parait fou de remplir des sacs avec d'autres croq,mais par contre c'est clair que ds le doute ,je ne les lui donnerais pas.
Merci Yenz mais pas de diarrhée,disons souvent molles et pâles,mais Sisc a aussi tendance à bouffer n'importe quelle poubelle ou des saletés ds les bois.

----------


## Massmiette

Est ce que tu en as parlé au revendeur ?

Tu pourrais prendre des photos des 2 croquettes, et leur envoyer en demandant une explication, ils te rembourserons peut être le sac.

De mon côté j'ai envoyé un mail à pets animalia en leur demandant ce que sous entendait exactement le terme de "sac abimé", et le niveau de risque concernant les moisissures et les contaminations par rongeurs.

Voici leur réponse : 

Pour répondre à votre question, nos sacs dit "abîmé" sont des sacs qui ont subi un dommage léger lors d'une manipulation en entrepôt (réception, défilmage ou autre). L'emballage présente par conséquent une ouverture qui a été immédiatement reconditionnée pour combler l'éventuelle brèche. 

La contamination par un quelconque rongeur induit leur présence dans notre entrepôt, ce qui est strictement IMPOSSIBLE (nous avons un cahier des charges à respecter bien évidemment).

Notre marchandise est entreposée dans un entrepôt neuf de 8000m2 qui est conditionné pour éviter toute humidité pouvant mettre en péril la qualité de nos produits.

Cordialement.

Bon, bien sûr, ils n'allaient pas me répondre que leur hangar grouillait de rats et de champignons hein !

----------


## Origan

Bonjour, 

J'ai enfin réussi à ce que ma mère me demande de lui apporter des croquettes pour Toutfou, son chien (et maintenant qu'elle s'est décidé à me faire confiance, elle veut que je lui apporte dans la semaine donc je n'ai vraiment pas le temps de bien lire par moi-même tout le topic -_- désolée :/ )... 
Que donneriez-vous à un senior croisé identifié labrador*chien de chasse, de taille moyenne (15kg environ) ? 
Il a plutôt le gabarit d'un petit épagneul que d'un labrador, il doit avoir entre 10 et 15 ans (trouvé adulte). 

Il mange depuis des années des croquettes de supermarché :/ des pâtes :/ et des restes :/ donc il est en surpoids. (edit : il va aussi manger les graines pour oiseaux que ma mère donne aux chardonnerets et mésanges du jardin   ::   il mange tout ce qu'il trouve, il n'est pas difficile)

Je connais le paysage croquettes pour chats, mais pas du tout celui des croquettes chiens. Je suppose qu'il faut regarder évidemment les ingrédients (pas des croquettes aux céréales) mais j'ignore les taux de minéraux spécifiquement adaptés aux chiens.
Et les sites où en trouver à des prix abordables.
Je cherche de la qualité mais à prix modéré (pas du 10/kilo). 
Merci à ceux qui prendront la peine de me répondre. 

Je pensais regarder Belcando et voir ses prix. Ca vous semble bien ou pas ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

p360, tu trouveras la liste des croquettes de qualité et où les acheter ET un post-it très bien fait de Muzarègne sur comment choisir l'alimentation, avec les taux à surveiller  ::  là comme ça en bien et pas trop chère tu as josera poulet/riz, profine, exclusive of gosbi... j'en oublie sûrement, tout est dans la liste de yenz. si gros surpoids apparemment acana light&fit a de bons résultats (dewandas pour les avoir pas trop chères)

----------


## Origan

Merci, go page 360  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> oui, je n'aurais jmais eu l'idée d'acheter des sacs ouverts et refermés mais vs aviez l'air de trouver ça normal sur ce forum où on se soucie du bien-être animal, je me suis laissée influencée, passons, c'est évidemment moi, la responsable, je n'accuse personne !
> yenz, tu as des petites bouches à nourrir, le mien a un gros estomac, je cherche dc les meilleurs prix mais il vaut mieux un sac ss vide moins cher au kilo que de l'orijen ( le top je crois) qui a pris l'air ... en tt cas c'est à présent mon opinion ( faut être pris pour être appris)
> 
> il s'agit de treize kilos, je compte les lui donner qd mm mais avec mauvaise conscience
> yenz, tu me dis préférer acheter tes sacs en espagne mm si c'est plus cher car au final* il n'y a pas de pb*, 
> comme tu as raison, le plus important c'est, chque fois qu'on le peut, d'éviter les pbs, une belle règle de vie, à retenir et à suivre ss modération


Tu m'as mal compris, c'est pas que je préfère acheter en Espagne, c'est juste que la différence de tarifs entre zooplus.es et les autres sites est (très) importante par rapport aux sites fr, c'est tout  :: 
Je comprends tout à fait que certains ne puissent pas mettre une fortune au kg, surtout avec de gros chiens qui débitent pas mal, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que l'on a parlé des sacs abimés chez pets animalia (qui fait aussi des sacs "normaux mais le tarif n'est plus du tout le même...) car ça permet justement d'avoir de l'orijen (ou autre marque) pour pas cher, après si ya des problèmes effectivement mieux vaut peut-être choisir autre chose (ou acheter plus cher mais non abimé si on peut se le permettre)

Perso à ta place comme l'a dit Massmiette, j'aurai contacté le revendeur photos à l'appui afin qu'il me rembourse le sac qui n'est manifestement pas ce que tu as commandé, surtout que tu peux le prouver avec ton sac "témoin".




> Perso je ne sais pas quoi en penser car ça me parait fou de remplir des sacs avec d'autres croq,mais par contre c'est clair que ds le doute ,je ne les lui donnerais pas.
> Merci Yenz mais pas de diarrhée,disons souvent molles et pâles,mais Sisc a aussi tendance à bouffer n'importe quelle poubelle ou des saletés ds les bois.


Des selles molles et claires c'est quand même vraiment pas top... ce serait bien de réussir à lui donner que les croquettes et le surveiller de manière à ce qu'il ne bouffe rien à côté, histoire de savoir si ça vient des croqs, ou du fait qu'il bouffe n'importe quoi à côté...




> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai enfin réussi à ce que ma mère me demande de lui apporter des croquettes pour Toutfou, son chien (et maintenant qu'elle s'est décidé à me faire confiance, elle veut que je lui apporte dans la semaine donc je n'ai vraiment pas le temps de bien lire par moi-même tout le topic -_- désolée :/ )... 
> Que donneriez-vous à un senior croisé identifié labrador*chien de chasse, de taille moyenne (15kg environ) ? 
> Il a plutôt le gabarit d'un petit épagneul que d'un labrador, il doit avoir entre 10 et 15 ans (trouvé adulte). 
> 
> Il mange depuis des années des croquettes de supermarché :/ des pâtes :/ et des restes :/ donc il est en surpoids. (edit : il va aussi manger les graines pour oiseaux que ma mère donne aux chardonnerets et mésanges du jardin    il mange tout ce qu'il trouve, il n'est pas difficile)
> 
> Je connais le paysage croquettes pour chats, mais pas du tout celui des croquettes chiens. Je suppose qu'il faut regarder évidemment les ingrédients (pas des croquettes aux céréales) mais j'ignore les taux de minéraux spécifiquement adaptés aux chiens.
> ...


Belcando euh bof ya vraiment bien mieux.
En sans céréales de qualité Orijen (senior), Acana (prairie de préférence), Applaws "senior" ou "lite" (zooplus.co.uk), Brit carnilove, Maxima grain free (pas forcément le mieux si chien en surpoids) et quelques autres, tout dépend aussi du budget maximum que tu as soit pour un sac, soit par mois.
Si orijen/Acana =) zooplus.es
Si brit carnilove =) ncln ou lcdc
Prends un petit (ou medium) sac ou début pour tester au cas où ça ne passerait pas bien, ensuite tu aviseras  :: 

Sinon en plus abordable côté prix tu as les marques citées par Yéti (en particulier gosbi agneau), quoi que on ne sera pas loin de ce que je t'ai donné (sauf brit carnilove très cher ou Orijen/Acana si ce n'est pas sur zooplus.es ou autre site espagnol, dewandas, miscota...), mais qualitativement on sera en-dessous, d'ou l'intérêt de connaitre ton budget max pour t'orienter  ::

----------


## Origan

Je ne connais pas encore tout à fait son budget. Mais la connaissant, il ne faudra jamais lui dire le prix, donc c'est moi qui me chargerait des commandes. Mettons 50/mois : ça semble correct ou non pour un chien de 15kg environ ? 
Merci pour les réponses dans tous les cas.

EDIT : trop l'habitude des croquettes pour chats (et des 11/kg des croquettes de Krnk -chat de son état-  ::  )... du coup, je pense qu'il peut avoir mieux que josera.
Je pense m'orienter vers Applaws senior ou nutrivet instinct dietetic (ce dernier indique no test sur animaux, ça me plait). Mais pour nutrivet, il faut que je trouve un site où commander un petit paquet. Il mange un petit bol/jour, peut-être 150g/jour à vue de nez.

----------


## fauve

J'envisage d'abandonner les Royal Canin que je donne depuis qqs années à mes chiens (beaucoup de céréales dans les ingrédients !).
Applaws et Purizon me parraissent bien plus sain pour eux ?

Qu'en pensez-vous et comment choisir ?
Merci.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Origan je te déconseillerais nutrivet on est plusieurs à avoir eu des soucis (qualité non constante suivant les lots ...).

----------


## Rango

Bonjour
petite question, si on change de "gout" dans une même gamme de croquettes par exemple passer du boeuf au canard  ou au poisson dans TOTW est ce qu'il faut aussi faire une transition?

----------


## fauve

J'ai vu Orijen aussi qui a l'air pas mal (mais qu'est-ce qu'ils mettent comme ingrédients de toute sorte !!).
J'ai une femelle de 3 ans, 16 kgs, fine. Une femelle de 11 ans, 12 kgs, poids normal. Et une femelle 10 ans, 7,5 kgs en léger surpoids.

Ce n'est pas évident de choisir... J'ai souvent pensé que Royal Canin était le best mais quand on voit la compo...

----------


## Highlanders

Bonjour,
J'ai deux flatcoated. Une femelle stérilisée de 21 mois qui pèse environ 32/33kg et un mâle de 8 mois, bien costaud, qui doit pas être loin des 30 kg.
Ils étaient initialement au ProPlan, et n'avaient pas de problèmes et de belles selles, mais quand je me suis intéressée à la composition des croquettes, j'ai choisi de ne plus leur donner d'aliments composés "principalement" de maïs.
J'ai donc cherché d'autres croquettes et je suis passée depuis 2/3 mois aux ENOVA puppy pour le petit et adulte pour la grande. Mais je trouve qu'ils n'ont vraiment pas de belles selles, claires et molles et la grande a vraiment un poil sec et terne.
J'ai donc choisi de changer à nouveau et j'ai opté pour les Canine Caviar Holistic, mais au moment de les commander la semaine dernière, j'ai constaté qu'il y avait une rupture d'approvisionnement sur toute la France.
Donc : j'ai finalement opté pour des *Maxima Grain Free adult*, pour tous les deux, sur les conseils du revendeur.
Je me pose plusieurs questions : 
- dois je faire une transition, car j'ai lu sur certains sites qu'avec ce type de croquettes il ne faut pas trop faire de transition.
- quelle quantité dois je donner à l'un et à l'autre ? La grande est stérilisée et beaucoup plus calme que le petit. Elle n'a pas grossi après sa stérilisation et je ne voudrais pas avoir de problème de surpoids avec elle. 
je vois que les Maxima ont quand même plus de graisse que ce que je lui donnais avant. Est ce que je n'aurais pas intérêt de la passer elle à l'agneau qui semble moins gras. Pour autant que puis-je faire pour son poil qui est vraiment sec ?

----------


## YenZ

> Je ne connais pas encore tout à fait son budget. Mais la connaissant, il ne faudra jamais lui dire le prix, donc c'est moi qui me chargerait des commandes. Mettons 50€/mois : ça semble correct ou non pour un chien de 15kg environ ? 
> Merci pour les réponses dans tous les cas.
> 
> EDIT : trop l'habitude des croquettes pour chats (et des 11€/kg des croquettes de Krnk -chat de son état-  )... du coup, je pense qu'il peut avoir mieux que josera.
> Je pense m'orienter vers Applaws senior ou nutrivet instinct dietetic (ce dernier indique no test sur animaux, ça me plait). Mais pour nutrivet, il faut que je trouve un site où commander un petit paquet. Il mange un petit bol/jour, peut-être 150g/jour à vue de nez.


50€/mois pour un chien de 15 kgs c'est même un super budget !! Tu dois avoir en tête les tarifs pour chats  :: 
Nutrivet oublie, manque de sérieux de la société, condamnée par ailleurs, et pas de petits sacs, mieux vaut largement Applaws (sur zooplus.co.uk au mieux)




> purizon est bien toleré par la senior ici


Oui mais Purizon est assez mal toléré en général, c'est risqué de recommander cette marque qui convient à peu de chiens au final  :: 




> J'envisage d'abandonner les Royal Canin que je donne depuis qqs années à mes chiens (beaucoup de céréales dans les ingrédients !).
> Applaws et Purizon me parraissent bien plus sain pour eux ?
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous et comment choisir ?
> Merci.


En lisant les dernières pagesn en regardant le récap page 360 et la post-it de Muzarègne qui explique comment choisir une alimentation (lien maximum 2 pages en arrière)
Purizon = assez mal toléré en général mais faut tester
Applaws = mieux toléré en général mais on sait jamais, à tester
Sinon dans la même veine, Orijen, Acana, Brit Carnilove, Maxima grain free, etc...




> Bonjour
> petite question, si on change de "gout" dans une même gamme de croquettes par exemple passer du boeuf au canard  ou au poisson dans TOTW est ce qu'il faut aussi faire une transition?


Non, mais TOTW ya quand même bien mieux, poisson (pacific stream), agneau (sierra moutain), bœuf (southwest canyon) = pas assez riche et rapport Ca/P = trop élevé
canard (weetlands) et bison (high prairie) = trop de minéraux et cendres, et rapport ca/P = élevé
puppys (chiots) = pas assez riche pour des chiots !




> J'ai vu Orijen aussi qui a l'air pas mal (mais qu'est-ce qu'ils mettent comme ingrédients de toute sorte !!).
> J'ai une femelle de 3 ans, 16 kgs, fine. Une femelle de 11 ans, 12 kgs, poids normal. Et une femelle 10 ans, 7,5 kgs en léger surpoids.
> 
> Ce n'est pas évident de choisir... J'ai souvent pensé que Royal Canin était le best mais quand on voit la compo...


Orijen senior pour celle de 10 et 11 ans
idem pour la jeune (oui ce n'est que du marketing), ou sinon éventuellement la gamme "adult classic"!




> Bonjour,
> J'ai deux flatcoated. Une femelle stérilisée de 21 mois qui pèse environ 32/33kg et un mâle de 8 mois, bien costaud, qui doit pas être loin des 30 kg.
> Ils étaient initialement au ProPlan, et n'avaient pas de problèmes et de belles selles, mais quand je me suis intéressée à la composition des croquettes, j'ai choisi de ne plus leur donner d'aliments composés "principalement" de maïs.
> J'ai donc cherché d'autres croquettes et je suis passée depuis 2/3 mois aux ENOVA puppy pour le petit et adulte pour la grande. Mais je trouve qu'ils n'ont vraiment pas de belles selles, claires et molles et la grande a vraiment un poil sec et terne.
> J'ai donc choisi de changer à nouveau et j'ai opté pour les Canine Caviar Holistic, mais au moment de les commander la semaine dernière, j'ai constaté qu'il y avait une rupture d'approvisionnement sur toute la France.
> Donc : j'ai finalement opté pour des *Maxima Grain Free adult*, pour tous les deux, sur les conseils du revendeur.
> Je me pose plusieurs questions : 
> - dois je faire une transition, car j'ai lu sur certains sites qu'avec ce type de croquettes il ne faut pas trop faire de transition.
> - quelle quantité dois je donner à l'un et à l'autre ? La grande est stérilisée et beaucoup plus calme que le petit. Elle n'a pas grossi après sa stérilisation et je ne voudrais pas avoir de problème de surpoids avec elle. 
> je vois que les Maxima ont quand même plus de graisse que ce que je lui donnais avant. Est ce que je n'aurais pas intérêt de la passer elle à l'agneau qui semble moins gras. Pour autant que puis-je faire pour son poil qui est vraiment sec ?


Il n'y a pas d'agneau chez Maxima, si tu parles d'agneau chez Canine caviar oublie ya trop de minéraux, et pas assez riche.

Elles (les maxima) sont généralement TRÈS bien assimilées, tellement bien qu'elles font grossir certains chiens (pas à cause du taux de gras mais bien de l'assimilation "exceptionnelle" de cette marque) assez rapidement, donc :

- une transition pourquoi pas, sur 1 semaine, même si à priori elles devraient être bien tolérées facilement
- la femelle part sur 300 grs/jour, au minimum 270grs/jour pas en-dessous
- le mâle c'est difficile à dire car encore en fin de croissance, je dirais environ 400 grs/jour, mais peut-être moins aux alentours de 350 grs.

----------


## Highlanders

> Il n'y a pas d'agneau chez Maxima, si tu parles d'agneau chez Canine caviar oublie ya trop de minéraux, et pas assez riche.
> 
> Elles (les maxima) sont généralement TRÈS bien assimilées, tellement bien qu'elles font grossir certains chiens (pas à cause du taux de gras mais bien de l'assimilation "exceptionnelle" de cette marque) assez rapidement, donc :
> 
> - une transition pourquoi pas, sur 1 semaine, même si à priori elles devraient être bien tolérées facilement
> - la femelle part sur 300 grs/jour, au minimum 270grs/jour pas en-dessous
> - le mâle c'est difficile à dire car encore en fin de croissance, je dirais environ 400 grs/jour, mais peut-être moins aux alentours de 350 grs.


merci pour la réponse  :Smile: 
Oui effectivement je pensais à l'agneau chez Canin Caviar : j'oublie donc  :Smile: 
Pour le poil sec de ma grande : est ce que j'attends de voir si les maxima ont un effet là dessus ? ou est ce que je rajoute par exemple de l'huile de saumon, mais à ce moment là je pense qu'il faut encore diminuer la ration non ?

----------


## fauve

Merci Yenz.
Par contre, toutes ces croquettes sans céréales et avec beaucoup de viande ne sont-elles pas trop protéinées ? Surtout pour un chien agé ?
Dans les Applaws, il y'a meme de la Taurine, ça fait un peu peur...
Chez Purizon, apparement ils aiment bien les patates, et il me semble que les chiens ne digèrent pas bien la pomme de terre (sur le site nourrircommelanature.com ils disent d'ailleurs qu'Orijen a remplacé par des pois et des lentilles les pommes de terre, car il y'avait des soucis de transit chez plusieurs chiens. Comment n'ont-ils pas pu le prévoir ? Ca fait pas très sérieux au près de la marque du coup...).

Purizon ne propose pas de croquettes sénior alors que Origen et Applaws oui (mais tu as raison c'est du marketing, car ce sont les memes ingrédients, mots pour mots). Origen est beaucoup plus cher que Purizon et Applaws sur zooplus, mais pour le moment c'est celui qui m'emballe le plus.

----------


## easy-ipso

> Elles (les maxima) sont généralement TRÈS bien assimilées, tellement bien qu'elles font grossir certains chiens (pas à cause du taux de gras mais bien de l'assimilation "exceptionnelle" de cette marque) assez rapidement, donc :


Je reviens là dessus Yenz, j'avais commencé les Nutragold extrème athlète pour faire prendre du poids à mon mâle, ça fait une semaine et demi qu'il en prend et pour l'instant pas de prise de poids... Tu en penses quoi? Il faut que j'attende encore car trop tôt ou c'est qu'il assimile mal?
Je suis partie sur tes conseils sur les Orijen pour mon mâle et ma femelle aussi, cependant comme mon mâle doit prendre du poids, les Orijen vont lui permettre? 
Je rebondis sur la phrase que tu as dit comme quoi les maxima étaient très bien assimilées donc les chiens prenaient plus de poids (ce que je cherchais à comprendre au début car je ne me fiais qu'aux taux de lipides). Du coup penses-tu qu'il faut que j'essaie les maxima avant les Orijen? (Je veux être au final sur les Orijen). J'ai un peu peur de lui bousiller le transit aussi, passer des TOTW aux nutragol extrème puis aux maxima puis aux orijen....

----------


## YenZ

> merci pour la réponse 
> Oui effectivement je pensais à l'agneau chez Canin Caviar : j'oublie donc 
> Pour le poil sec de ma grande : est ce que j'attends de voir si les maxima ont un effet là dessus ? ou est ce que je rajoute par exemple de l'huile de saumon, mais à ce moment là je pense qu'il faut encore diminuer la ration non ?


Tu peux très bien rajouter de l'huile de saumon (sauvage au mieux) sans réduire la ration, la commencer tout de suite ou après passage à Maxima peu importe en fait, ça se trouve le simple fait de changer d'alimentation améliorera considérablement le poil, de la même manière que celui-ci s'est dégradé avec ses croquettes actuelles.
De toute manière l'huile de saumon ne sera que bénéfique, problème de peau/poils ou pas, les vertus de l'huile de saumon sont multiples.




> Merci Yenz.
> Par contre, toutes ces croquettes sans céréales et avec beaucoup de viande ne sont-elles pas trop protéinées ? Surtout pour un chien agé ?
> Dans les Applaws, il y'a meme de la Taurine, ça fait un peu peur...
> Chez Purizon, apparement ils aiment bien les patates, et il me semble que les chiens ne digèrent pas bien la pomme de terre (sur le site nourrircommelanature.com ils disent d'ailleurs qu'Orijen a remplacé par des pois et des lentilles les pommes de terre, car il y'avait des soucis de transit chez plusieurs chiens. Comment n'ont-ils pas pu le prévoir ? Ca fait pas très sérieux au près de la marque du coup...).
> 
> Purizon ne propose pas de croquettes sénior alors que Origen et Applaws oui (mais tu as raison c'est du marketing, car ce sont les memes ingrédients, mots pour mots). Origen est beaucoup plus cher que Purizon et Applaws sur zooplus, mais pour le moment c'est celui qui m'emballe le plus.


On a déjà discuté de multiples fois du sujet donc je vais faire "court"
Non les protéines animales ne sont en aucun cas un problème pour un carnivore, bien au contraire, il y a des taux minimas mais pas de maximas connus, dire qu'on risque d'abimer les reins de ses chiens avec de tels taux de protéines est une connerie sans nom, et une légende urbaine qui a la vie dure...
Pour un chien âgé on veillera à temporiser les taux de minéraux, que ceux-ci ne soient pas trop excessif, un rapport Ca/P correct, ainsi que le taux de cendres modéré < 8 de préférence (minéraux non détruits par la combustion de la croquette)
Concernant la taurine je ne vois pas où est le problème, bien au contraire.

Pour les patates c'est plus compliqué que cela, Orijen première formule (70/30) en contenait, et ça marchait très très bien !
Sur la première formule 80/20 il y avait de la patate douce et ça a été catastrophique sur pas mal de chiens dont les miens (qui supportaient pourtant très bien le 70/30), sur d'autres par contre pas de problèmes ! (cf les chiens de Yéti et Poupoune a qui j'ai vendu mes orijen qui ne passaient pas du tout sur les miens, nickel chez elle !)

Suite à cette déconvenue Orijen a sorti un nouveau produit 80/20 mais lentilles et pois car sa formule 80/20 avec patates n'allait pas et ils perdaient des clients, pour autant on ne peut absolument pas dire que la patate est le fond du problème.
Ils ont même sorti un nouveau produit 90/10, c'est du lyophilisé et rien à voir avec les croquettes (et hors de prix !)
Peu ou pas cuite, la pdt est nocive pour les chiens !

Chez Maxima c'est de la fécule de pdt, associée au tapioca entre autre, ça marche parfaitement bien, et d'autres marques idem (acana, brit carnilove, etc...)

Purizon je ne te le conseille pas car peu de chiens le tolèrent bien (mais faut tester pour savoir), Orijen et Applaws sont de bons produits, Orijen senior serait le mieux pour toi et c'est incontestablement la marque la plus "fiable", mais c'est cher, quoi que tu peux t'en sortir pour pas trop cher sur le zooplus.es, voir page 360 la liste, ou lire les 10 dernières pages de ce topic.





> Je reviens là dessus Yenz, j'avais commencé les Nutragold extrème athlète pour faire prendre du poids à mon mâle, ça fait une semaine et demi qu'il en prend et pour l'instant pas de prise de poids... Tu en penses quoi? Il faut que j'attende encore car trop tôt ou c'est qu'il assimile mal?
> Je suis partie sur tes conseils sur les Orijen pour mon mâle et ma femelle aussi, cependant comme mon mâle doit prendre du poids, les Orijen vont lui permettre? 
> Je rebondis sur la phrase que tu as dit comme quoi les maxima étaient très bien assimilées donc les chiens prenaient plus de poids (ce que je cherchais à comprendre au début car je ne me fiais qu'aux taux de lipides). Du coup penses-tu qu'il faut que j'essaie les maxima avant les Orijen? (Je veux être au final sur les Orijen). J'ai un peu peur de lui bousiller le transit aussi, passer des TOTW aux nutragol extrème puis aux maxima puis aux orijen....


Impossible de répondre à tes questions, personne ne peut savoir à l'avance si orijen va faire prendre du poids ou pas à ton chien, faut tester.
Concernant Diamond si ses selles sont petites, fermes et moulées, et surtout en petites quantités c'est qu'il assimile très bien, dans le cas contraire non.
Il faut attendre un peu et voir ce que ça va donner, 10 jours ça reste très court pour se faire une idée, mais changer comme ça souvent de croquettes n'est pas l'idéal.
Je crois que je t'avais pas conseillé maxima car le mâle est chiot encore non ?
A ta place j'attendrai un peu avec Diamond de voir ce que ça va donner, et si ça c'est vraiment pas satisfaisant passer immédiatement à Orijen, sauf si ton chien est vraiment très maigre, il n'y a pas de raisons de s'affoler, faut lui laisser le temps.

----------


## easy-ipso

> Impossible de répondre à tes questions, personne ne peut savoir à l'avance si orijen va faire prendre du poids ou pas à ton chien, faut tester.
> Concernant Diamond si ses selles sont petites, fermes et moulées, et surtout en petites quantités c'est qu'il assimile très bien, dans le cas contraire non.
> Il faut attendre un peu et voir ce que ça va donner, 10 jours ça reste très court pour se faire une idée, mais changer comme ça souvent de croquettes n'est pas l'idéal.
> Je crois que je t'avais pas conseillé maxima car le mâle est chiot encore non ?
> A ta place j'attendrai un peu avec Diamond de voir ce que ça va donner, et si ça c'est vraiment pas satisfaisant passer immédiatement à Orijen, sauf si ton chien est vraiment très maigre, il n'y a pas de raisons de s'affoler, faut lui laisser le temps.


Ses crottes sont fermes, moulées et pas en grandes quantité, par contre c'est le cas pour les premières selles, il fait par moment plusieurs fois de suite notamment en balade longue, il se peut qu'il fasse tout à fait normalement puis 15 min après des selles plus molles mais en moindre quantité (la véto me dit que c'est normal et que c'est les premières selles qu'il faut observer mais je ne sais pas quoi en penser).
Tu m'avais conseillé maxima (mais j'avais déjà acheté diamond extrème) au contraire, mais la gamme adulte en m'expliquant que ça apportait suffisamment pour un chien en croissance, il est en fin de croissance, il a 11 mois, c'est un chien de taille moyenne mais ils mettent longtemps à se former complètement.

----------


## fauve

Merci beaucoup Yenz (tu es une sacrée connaisseuse de croquettes :Smile: ).

Oui, je me doute que le sujet à été abordé maintes et maintes fois, mais il faut beaucoup de temps et de courage pour lire 468 pages...

Ca y est, j'ai pris ma décision (et merci pour tes précieux conseils), je viens d'acheter 62 kgs de croquettes d'Orijen (Adult + senior) sur croquetteland. Comme les 15% de réduction de bienvenue ne sont valables qu'une seule fois, je voulais en profiter (d'ailleurs pas possible de prendre plus à cause des dates de péremption).
Bon elles ont intéret à les manger maintenant leurs belles croquettes. :-)

Dernière petite question. Je fais beaucoup de rations ménagères (1 à 2 fois par semaine) en leur donnan 1/3 de viande, 1/3 d'haricots verts ou de carottes et 1/3 de riz. Je précise que je cuis la viande (et le poisson) mais pas les légumes (ils aiment les carottes crues). Auraient-ils des carences si je procédais comme ça tous les jours et donc en supprimant complètement les croquettes ?
Merci !

----------


## lealouboy

YenZ est un homme  ::

----------


## fauve

> YenZ est un homme


Ah, j'avais plus de 9 chances sur 10 de ne pas me tromper, si on regarde les stastiques des sexes dans la PA.
Bon c'est pas grave, un peu de féminité ne fait pas de mal. :-)

----------


## lealouboy

::

----------


## YenZ

> Ses crottes sont fermes, moulées et pas en grandes quantité, par contre c'est le cas pour les premières selles, il fait par moment plusieurs fois de suite notamment en balade longue, il se peut qu'il fasse tout à fait normalement puis 15 min après des selles plus molles mais en moindre quantité (la véto me dit que c'est normal et que c'est les premières selles qu'il faut observer mais je ne sais pas quoi en penser).
> Tu m'avais conseillé maxima (mais j'avais déjà acheté diamond extrème) au contraire, mais la gamme adulte en m'expliquant que ça apportait suffisamment pour un chien en croissance, il est en fin de croissance, il a 11 mois, c'est un chien de taille moyenne mais ils mettent longtemps à se former complètement.


Dans ce cas c'est qu'à priori il les supporte bien, et oui perso je suis assez d'accord pour le coup avec ta véto, c'est aux premières selles qu'il faut se fier, sachant qu'après bien souvent le chien se force plus qu'autre chose (à moins qu'il ait une bonne inadaptée et qu'il fasse bouse sur bouse), et que par conséquent les selles sont alors (bcp) plus liquides.

Ah oui voila il avait 11 mois, je m'y perds, donc pas de pb pour Maxima tu peux très bien lui donner dès maintenant si besoin, laisse voir l'évolution avec Diamond, et si besoin tu aviseras ! (sachant qu'il y a plus de chance qu'il grossisse avec Maxima qu'avec Orijen mais ce n'est pas une science exacte loin s'en faut, et Orijen est mieux sur le papier, à voir en termes de résultats)




> Merci beaucoup Yenz (tu es une sacrée connaisseuse de croquettes).
> 
> Oui, je me doute que le sujet à été abordé maintes et maintes fois, mais il faut beaucoup de temps et de courage pour lire 468 pages...
> 
> Ca y est, j'ai pris ma décision (et merci pour tes précieux conseils), je viens d'acheter 62 kgs de croquettes d'Orijen (Adult + senior) sur croquetteland. Comme les 15% de réduction de bienvenue ne sont valables qu'une seule fois, je voulais en profiter (d'ailleurs pas possible de prendre plus à cause des dates de péremption).
> Bon elles ont intéret à les manger maintenant leurs belles croquettes. :-)
> 
> Dernière petite question. Je fais beaucoup de rations ménagères (1 à 2 fois par semaine) en leur donnan 1/3 de viande, 1/3 d'haricots verts ou de carottes et 1/3 de riz. Je précise que je cuis la viande (et le poisson) mais pas les légumes (ils aiment les carottes crues). Auraient-ils des carences si je procédais comme ça tous les jours et donc en supprimant complètement les croquettes ?
> Merci !


"Connaisseur" M'me  :: 
Avec la réduc de 15% j'ai vu les prix ça va t'as payer à bons prix, par contre c'est un sacré risque de prendre autant d'un coup, surtout avec un produit comme Orijen qui est soit très bien supporté, soit pas vraiment, j'aurai d'abord fait un test avec petit sac mais bon c'est fait ^^

A terme tu peux très bien stopper les croquettes et ne pratiquer que la ration ménagère ou même le barf, tes loulous ne s'en porteraient surement qu'encore mieux, mais il y a un topic dédié à cela

Re: pourquoi je préfère le BARF?

et choisir une alimentation

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## easy-ipso

> Dans ce cas c'est qu'à priori il les supporte bien, et oui perso je suis assez d'accord pour le coup avec ta véto, c'est aux premières selles qu'il faut se fier, sachant qu'après bien souvent le chien se force plus qu'autre chose (à moins qu'il ait une bonne inadaptée et qu'il fasse bouse sur bouse), et que par conséquent les selles sont alors (bcp) plus liquides.
> 
> Ah oui voila il avait 11 mois, je m'y perds, donc pas de pb pour Maxima tu peux très bien lui donner dès maintenant si besoin, laisse voir l'évolution avec Diamond, et si besoin tu aviseras ! (sachant qu'il y a plus de chance qu'il grossisse avec Maxima qu'avec Orijen mais ce n'est pas une science exacte loin s'en faut, et Orijen est mieux sur le papier, à voir en termes de résultats)


Non non ses selles sont correctes, elles sont bien moulées et plutôt foncées au début puis après "quand il se force" les selles sont moins jolies mais non pas de bouses de vaches ni de diarrhées juste des selles plus petites et moins formées donc je pense qu'effectivement il le supporte, mais si tu me dis que si elles sont bien moulées et autre c'est qu'il assimile bien ça me rassure. Je vais continuer le paquet de diamond effectivement et voir s'il prend sur la durée...
Merci encore pour tes conseils  ::

----------


## Moro

Bonjour,

    J'ai lu les 50 premières pages de ce post mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas le courage de continuer  :: .
J'ai un Shetland d'un an que je nourrissais au Canine Caviar Holistic sans céréale pour chiot il y a encore un peu plus d'une semaine. Il les boudait royalement, faut dire que monsieur est très très difficile. Je l'ai passé aux Orijen Adult classic, mais je suis toujours obligé de verser dessus une sorte de soupe pour chien de la marque Almo Nature pour qu'il les mange si non il ne mange rien et vomit de la bile! :: 

Est-ce que vous connaissez une marque de croquette de qualité et très très appétissantes pour les toutous? Les Maxima peut-être le sont plus que les Orijen? 
Ou alors des croquettes semi-humides un peu comme les Platinum mais sans céréales?

J'ai vu sur le site de la marque Orijen qu'il avait de nouvelle croquettes avec 65% humidité. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quand vont-elles être commercialisées en France?

----------


## Massmiette

Niveau appétence, le mien adore les Maxima et préfère encore plus les Acana au poisson !

----------


## amandine1839

Bonjour Mesdames .... peut être Messieurs mais bon ils se font rare sur ce site xD 

Bref, Voila je suis passé aux croquettes Profine il y a un mois maintenant et j'en suis bien contente : 
- moins de popos, plus compacte, moins de diarrhée et moins de mauvaises odeurs devant la télé.
- le poil plus brillant et moins gras chez ma chienne qui a tendance a avoir le poil très gras.

Par contre je me pose une question sur la gamme, car mon dogo a perdu un max de poids ces derniers mois et je cherche a le faire regrossir un peu, en plus du bilan sanguin que je dois faire la semaine prochaine pour écarter une cause médicale.

Je voulais donc savoir s'il fallait que j'augmente plus les proteines ? les matieres grasses ou les deux ?? 

Choix 1 : Protéine brute 26%, Matières grasses brutes 16%, Cellulose brute 2,5%, Humidité 10%, Cendres brutes 6,5 %, Calcium 1,4%, Phosphore 1%

Choix 2 : Protéine brute 25%, Matières grasses brutes 14%, Cellulose brute 2,5%, Humidité 10%, Cendres brutes 6 %, Calcium 1,3%, Phosphore 1%

Choix 3 : Protéine brute 33%, Matières grasses brutes 22%, Cellulose brute 2,5%, Humidité 10%, Cendres brutes 7%, Calcium 1,6%, Phosphore 1,2%

Voilou merci d'avances pour vos conseils précieux, a bientôt  ::

----------


## joloclo

Des croq avec 65% d'humidité ????? Tu es sûre que tu ne confonds pas avec la nourriture lyophilisée d'Orijen ?

----------


## YenZ

C'est exactement ça jo !  ::

----------


## joloclo

J'avoue que ça me tente  ::

----------


## vans

Est-il possible d'obtenir des échantillons des croqs Nakyta ? Si oui, ou ? Car je me vois pas acheter 5kg de croqs si ma chienne aime pas.

----------


## YenZ

> Non non ses selles sont correctes, elles sont bien moulées et plutôt foncées au début puis après "quand il se force" les selles sont moins jolies mais non pas de bouses de vaches ni de diarrhées juste des selles plus petites et moins formées donc je pense qu'effectivement il le supporte, mais si tu me dis que si elles sont bien moulées et autre c'est qu'il assimile bien ça me rassure. Je vais continuer le paquet de diamond effectivement et voir s'il prend sur la durée...
> Merci encore pour tes conseils


De rien, n'hésite pas à nous faire un retour  :: 




> Bonjour,
> 
>     J'ai lu les 50 premières pages de ce post mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas le courage de continuer .
> J'ai un Shetland d'un an que je nourrissais au Canine Caviar Holistic sans céréale pour chiot il y a encore un peu plus d'une semaine. Il les boudait royalement, faut dire que monsieur est très très difficile. Je l'ai passé aux Orijen Adult classic, mais je suis toujours obligé de verser dessus une sorte de soupe pour chien de la marque Almo Nature pour qu'il les mange si non il ne mange rien et vomit de la bile!
> 
> Est-ce que vous connaissez une marque de croquette de qualité et très très appétissantes pour les toutous? Les Maxima peut-être le sont plus que les Orijen? 
> Ou alors des croquettes semi-humides un peu comme les Platinum mais sans céréales?
> 
> J'ai vu sur le site de la marque Orijen qu'il avait de nouvelle croquettes avec 65% humidité. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quand vont-elles être commercialisées en France?


Pour les croquettes avec 65% d'humidité, comme le disait Jo c'est l'aliment lyophilisé d'Orijen, rien à voir avec des croqs, en plsu ça coute vraiment une fortune, je peux t'en parler en connaissance de cause vu que j'en ai acheté sur le seul site qui en propose pour le moment... bref à mon avis oublié cette alternative, ou alors pars sur du K9 c'est vraiment top (à réhydrater donc), disponible sur comptoiranimalier.com

L'appétence est quelque chose de très relatif d'un animal à l'autre, d'autant plus que les industriels vont tout pour tricher avec des agents chimiques entre autre.
Si ton loulou n'aime ni CCH, ni Orijen, il y a fort à parier qu'il n'aime pas plus Maxima, mais faut tester pour savoir.
As-tu testé en mettant de l'huile de saumon en plsu sur les croquettes  ?

Sinon oui souvent les aliments semi-humides que tu cites comme Platinum, ou encore Natyka plaisent bcp, mais encore une fois c'est relatif d'un chien à l'autre, même si généralement ça plait beaucoup.
Natyka n'est pas sans céréales (riz), par contre Platinum  a une gamme sans céréales, ce qui me gêne chez platinum c'est le faible taux de prot, etc... même si c'est à relativiser vu que sur 18% d'humidité, et non pas comme 8 à 10% habituellement.

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux, si il est très très difficile, le mieux serait K9 lyophilisé, sinon en croqs "sèches" faut tester... soit Maxima, Brit Carnilove ou encore Applaws, soit platinum/natyka en semi-humide.





> Bonjour Mesdames .... peut être Messieurs mais bon ils se font rare sur ce site xD 
> 
> Bref, Voila je suis passé aux croquettes Profine il y a un mois maintenant et j'en suis bien contente : 
> - moins de popos, plus compacte, moins de diarrhée et moins de mauvaises odeurs devant la télé.
> - le poil plus brillant et moins gras chez ma chienne qui a tendance a avoir le poil très gras.
> 
> Par contre je me pose une question sur la gamme, car mon dogo a perdu un max de poids ces derniers mois et je cherche a le faire regrossir un peu, en plus du bilan sanguin que je dois faire la semaine prochaine pour écarter une cause médicale.
> 
> Je voulais donc savoir s'il fallait que j'augmente plus les proteines ? les matieres grasses ou les deux ?? 
> ...


En gros tu te demandes si il faut de l'adult classic, de l'adulte large, ou du high energy chez Profine ?
Tu souhaites absolument rester chez Profine ? (j'avoue c'est peu cher, mais ça ne marche pas chez tous les chiens !)
Si oui le high energy, car plus l'aliment est riche, moins il y a de glucides, et mieux c'est, calcul rapide :

100 - 33 - 22 - 10 - 7 - 2,5 = 25,5% de glucides ce qui est excellent !

Pour comparatif, on estime que ça commence à être pas mal à partir de 35% de glucides, bien/très bien à partir de 30%, excellent à 25%, les aliments les plus riches font 20% de glucides et sont très rares, et encore faut voir la qualité des protéines en question...




> J'avoue que ça me tente


Si tu veux je vais bientôt faire un petit topo, je vais les donner à mes chiens d'ici 1 à 2 semaines (j'ai la gamme red), je ferai une petit vidéo de ce que ça donne et je te dirai si les chiens aiment, mais vu que j'ai des morfales (surtout 1 morfale !!) j'ai pas vraiment de doutes là-dessus...
Si tu veux l'adresse où commander c'est miscota, j'ai commandé il y a presque 2 mois, peut-être que d'autres sites le font depuis, j'ai pas vérifié depuis, mais c'était vraiment hors de prix ! (sachant qu'un sachet de 170 grs à environ 13 va faire même pas 3 repas pour mes 2 chiens de 6 et 8 kgs, imagine... !)

A choisir je prendrais le K9, je lorgne dessus depuis un moment, si mes toons aiment le lyophilisé Orijen je leur ferai tester ensuite K9, par contre forcément vu que c'est humide, merci la/le rotule/genou de buf derrière pour le détartrage, car à long terme le tartre s'installera très facilement.




> Est-il possible d'obtenir des échantillons des croqs  Nakyta ? Si oui, ou ? Car je me vois pas acheter 5kg de croqs si ma  chienne aime pas.


Aucune idée, contacte les sites qui vendent Natyka (voir pages précédentes), au pire prends un petit sac (4,8kgs quand même), ou vois avec qq'un sur le forum si on peut t'en envoyer, perso je ne l'utilise pas.

----------


## vans

> Aucune idée, contacte les sites qui vendent Natyka (voir pages précédentes), au pire prends un petit sac (4,8kgs quand même), ou vois avec qq'un sur le forum si on peut t'en envoyer, perso je ne l'utilise pas.


Oh crotte, j'avais pas fait attention mais avec ce que tu dis plus haut se sont des semi-humide. C'est sur que ma chienne ne va pas en vouloir.
Je sens que je vais galérer à remplacer les Orijen  :Frown:  pourtant elle lui convenait très bien mais madame ne les aime plus (j'ai testé de les couper à petits bout, elle ne les pas plus facilement donc ce n'est pas la taille qui la dérangeait mais l’appétence)

----------


## Ténèbres

Bonjour , 

je viens vous demander des conseils . Suite à la lecture de ce post il y a déjà un moment mes chiens étaient au Nutrivet , mais suite au problème je les ai passé au TOWT wetlands , aux ils sont toujours . Seulement il semblerait que ce ne soit pas très bon au niveau des taux . J'ai aussi un chiot de 2 mois qui est pour l'instant au Royal Canin starter , et j'aimerais aussi changer . 

Mes chiens sont : 
- 2 border Collie x Berger Allemand , mâles , d'un an et demi , poids de forme d'environ 25 kg . Ils ne sont pas difficile pour un sous . 
- une Lapinkoira , de 5 ans , qui était nourris avant à la croquettes de supermarché ( et de la marque du supermarché , en gros la pire des croquettes quoi ) . Je sais pas trop son poids de forme , je viens de l'adopter . Elle est par contre plutôt difficile , donc des croquettes appétentes pourraient aider . 
- une Malinois x Schnauzer ( ce qui est le plus plausible , car ça peut être de l'épagneul ou " Bethoveen noir " Bouvier bernois ? Terre Neuve ? ) de 2 mois . 

Ils ont plusieurs fois pas semaines de longues balades d'en moyenne 4 heures ( pas le chiot ) , et ne font pas d'activité à coté ( même si je pense tester le canivtt avec un des mâles , mais on y est pas encore ^ ^ ) . Aucun n'a de soucis de santé . Et je n'ai pas spécialement de budget . 

Quelles croquettes semblerait le mieux adaptée pour eux et pour le chiot ? 

Merci ci d'avance pour votre aide .

----------


## Tisouen

> Est-il possible d'obtenir des échantillons des croqs Nakyta ? Si oui, ou ? Car je me vois pas acheter 5kg de croqs si ma chienne aime pas.


Non pas encore c'était en fabrication (sachets) quand j'ai demandé la dernière fois. Mais comme y a aussi la sortie des 3 nouvelles recettes ça peut prendre du retard. 

Tu es dans quel coin ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
>     J'ai lu les 50 premières pages de ce post mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas le courage de continuer .
> J'ai un Shetland d'un an que je nourrissais au Canine Caviar Holistic sans céréale pour chiot il y a encore un peu plus d'une semaine. Il les boudait royalement, faut dire que monsieur est très très difficile. Je l'ai passé aux Orijen Adult classic, mais je suis toujours obligé de verser dessus une sorte de soupe pour chien de la marque Almo Nature pour qu'il les mange si non il ne mange rien et vomit de la bile!
> 
> Est-ce que vous connaissez une marque de croquette de qualité et très très appétissantes pour les toutous? Les Maxima peut-être le sont plus que les Orijen? 
> Ou alors des croquettes semi-humides un peu comme les Platinum mais sans céréales?
> 
> J'ai vu sur le site de la marque Orijen qu'il avait de nouvelle croquettes avec 65% humidité. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quand vont-elles être commercialisées en France?


Les platinum il me semble bien qu'il y en a une gamme sans céréales

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour , 
> 
> je viens vous demander des conseils . Suite à la lecture de ce post il y a déjà un moment mes chiens étaient au Nutrivet , mais suite au problème je les ai passé au TOWT wetlands , aux ils sont toujours . Seulement il semblerait que ce ne soit pas très bon au niveau des taux . J'ai aussi un chiot de 2 mois qui est pour l'instant au Royal Canin starter , et j'aimerais aussi changer . 
> 
> Mes chiens sont : 
> - 2 border Collie x Berger Allemand , mâles , d'un an et demi , poids de forme d'environ 25 kg . Ils ne sont pas difficile pour un sous . 
> - une Lapinkoira , de 5 ans , qui était nourris avant à la croquettes de supermarché ( et de la marque du supermarché , en gros la pire des croquettes quoi ) . Je sais pas trop son poids de forme , je viens de l'adopter . Elle est par contre plutôt difficile , donc des croquettes appétentes pourraient aider . 
> - une Malinois x Schnauzer ( ce qui est le plus plausible , car ça peut être de l'épagneul ou " Bethoveen noir " Bouvier bernois ? Terre Neuve ? ) de 2 mois . 
> 
> ...


Une des nombreuses marques de qualité déjà citées, si pas de problèmes de budget Orijen (sur zooplus.es) serait très bien si bien toléré, mais avec tes 4 chiens sachant qu'en terme de taille ce sont pas des caniches ça risque de couter cher à long terme.
Tu as aussi Applaws, Maxima grain free (plutôt pas pour le chiot), ou d'autres, regarde la liste page 360 et lis les 10 ou 20 dernières pages de ce topic pour te faire une idée.





> Non pas encore c'était en fabrication (sachets) quand j'ai demandé la dernière fois. Mais comme y a aussi la sortie des 3 nouvelles recettes ça peut prendre du retard. 
> 
> Tu es dans quel coin ?
> 
> Les platinum il me semble bien qu'il y en a une gamme sans céréales


D'ailleurs tu sais qd va Natyka va les distribuer ?

Oui Ibérico.

----------


## Tisouen

Les Natyka VIP (sans céréales) sont déjà dispo mais avec le taux de protéines de 26% pour le moment. J'en avait parlé et il me semble qu'il travaille sur une compo avec le taux de protéines à 28%. 

Les deux autres variétés devraient pas tardé à être dispo. 

je peux te mettre la compo en anglais si tu veux (car pas dispo sur le site il me semble)

34% chicken meal, dried potato flakes, 18 % fresh chicken meat, amaranth flour, poultry fat, potato protein, hydrolyzed poultry liver, beet pulp, salmon oil, pressed appl pomace, yeast, sodium chloride, parsley leaves, yarrow, hawthorn, linden blossom, lovage root, chicory roots, chlorella algae. 

moisture 17%, crude protein 26%, crude oils an fats 14%, crude fibre 2%, crude ash 7%, calcium 1%, phosphorus 0,8%

----------


## Moro

> As-tu testé en mettant de l'huile de saumon en plsu sur les croquettes  ?


J'ai déjà essayé et j'ai l'impression que c'est encore pire... 




> Pour les croquettes avec 65% d'humidité, comme le disait Jo c'est  l'aliment lyophilisé d'Orijen, rien à voir avec des croqs, en plsu ça  coute vraiment une fortune


Donc c'est encore autre chose que les croquettes et le semi-humide. Je viens de voir le prix sur Miscota et 11 euros pour 170g c'est très très chers... Le K9 n'est pas donné non plus... :: 

Je vais tester plusieurs variétés et plusieurs marques je pense, tout en restant dans le sans céréales.

----------


## amandine1839

> En gros tu te demandes si il faut de l'adult classic, de l'adulte large, ou du high energy chez Profine ?
> Tu souhaites absolument rester chez Profine ? (j'avoue c'est peu cher, mais ça ne marche pas chez tous les chiens !)
> Si oui le high energy, car plus l'aliment est riche, moins il y a de glucides, et mieux c'est, calcul rapide :
> 
> 100 - 33 - 22 - 10 - 7 - 2,5 = 25,5% de glucides ce qui est excellent !
> 
> Pour comparatif, on estime que ça commence à être pas mal à partir de 35% de glucides, bien/très bien à partir de 30%, excellent à 25%, les aliments les plus riches font 20% de glucides et sont très rares, et encore faut voir la qualité des protéines en question...


Oui je compte rester chez Profine qui sont je pense une des meilleures gammes disponible pour mon budget.

J'essaierai donc la gamme energy à ma prochaine commande je vous tiendrai au courant merci pour vos conseils et calculs précieux.

----------


## Moro

Et si je lui prends des croquettes pour chiots qui sont souvent plus appétantes ça risque de poser des problèmes au niveau de la santé?

----------


## YenZ

> Les Natyka VIP (sans céréales) sont déjà dispo mais avec le taux de protéines de 26% pour le moment. J'en avait parlé et il me semble qu'il travaille sur une compo avec le taux de protéines à 28%. 
> 
> Les deux autres variétés devraient pas tardé à être dispo. 
> 
> je peux te mettre la compo en anglais si tu veux (car pas dispo sur le site il me semble)
> 
> 34% chicken meal, dried potato flakes, 18 % fresh chicken meat, amaranth flour, poultry fat, potato protein, hydrolyzed poultry liver, beet pulp, salmon oil, pressed appl pomace, yeast, sodium chloride, parsley leaves, yarrow, hawthorn, linden blossom, lovage root, chicory roots, chlorella algae. 
> 
> moisture 17%, crude protein 26%, crude oils an fats 14%, crude fibre 2%, crude ash 7%, calcium 1%, phosphorus 0,8%


Oui en effet tu en avais déjà parlé, merci pour la compo justement elle n'apparait pas encore sur leur site.
Ouais plus de prot serait bienvenu, sinon ça reste correct, un peu (bcp) cher quand même quand je vois que c'est 74€/13.5kgs, à ce prix je prends orijen... (heureusement qu'ils font pas mal de réducs en volume)
Il y a une gamme plus riche, la gold chiots et petits chiens, et plus raisonnable en prix, mais c'est pas sans céréales.




> J'ai déjà essayé et j'ai l'impression que c'est encore pire... 
> 
> Donc c'est encore autre chose que les croquettes et le semi-humide. Je viens de voir le prix sur Miscota et 11 euros pour 170g c'est très très chers... Le K9 n'est pas donné non plus...
> 
> Je vais tester plusieurs variétés et plusieurs marques je pense, tout en restant dans le sans céréales.





> Et si je lui prends des croquettes pour chiots qui sont souvent plus appétantes ça risque de poser des problèmes au niveau de la santé?


Oui c'est encre autre chose, Orijen 90/10 oui c'est hors de prix mais c'est à réhydrater pas comme les croqs, mais le K9 est bien plus abordable, pas vraiment plus cher que les croqs au final.
Oui faut tester, mais pas 10 aliments différents non plus, surtout qu'il faut un certain temps pour que l'animal s'habitue, des fois c'est direct, des fois un peu plus long, des fois pas du tout...
Non donner des croquettes chiots ne pose aucun problème, au contraire du coup ya moins de glucides vu que les aliments chiots sont plus riches.

----------


## Tisouen

Les deux autres gammes seront au prix des veterinary et compo sensiblement pareil que les veterinary je pense. 

Pareil je les trouve un peu cher avec pas assez de protéines (quand ça sera à 28 ça sera déjà un peu mieux) . Mais effectivement avec les parrainages y a moyen de faire baisser le prix. 

La gamme chiot/petits chiens doit bien aller pour des chiens qui maigrissent facilement ou pour les grands sportifs.

----------


## boxine

Bonjour,

j'ai parcouru quelques pages pour trouver une marque de croquette pour mon chiot boxer de 5 mois qui est nourri au royal canin maxi junior

(choix de l'éleveuse ) et je me suis intéressée à la composition qui m'a bien déçu , je voudrai votre avis sur mon choix sur les croquettes 

Acana Puppy Large Breed , merci pour vos conseils .

----------


## vans

> Non pas encore c'était en fabrication (sachets) quand j'ai demandé la dernière fois. Mais comme y a aussi la sortie des 3 nouvelles recettes ça peut prendre du retard. 
> 
> Tu es dans quel coin ?


Tu les utilises pour tes chiens ? Si oui quand pense tu ?

Je suis en Seine et Marne ;-)

----------


## Tisouen

Oui je les utilise. Moi j'ai de bons résultats.  Selles  ions moulées,  beau pois.  Le seul truc  c'est qu'elle font facilement grossir si tu sur dose/ne pèse pas tes rations. M enfin quand je vois que les miens prennent un peu j'enlève quelques croquettes ou j'augmente les exercices.

----------


## easy-ipso

Coucou! Je reviens vers vous pour une petite question ^^ J'ai utilisé les nutragold diamond extrême pour faire grossir mon chien de 11 mois.  Ils disent sur le site nourrir Comme la nature que ça convient aux chiens en croissance.  Mon chien est de taille moyenne mais il a une croissance assez longue il n'a pas fini de grandir ni de s'étoffer cependant je veux être sur que les nutragold extrême athlète conviennent bien à un chien en croissance au niveau composition, vous en pensez quoi? Je ne veux pas bloquer sa croissance...

----------


## Titemanou91

Bonjour,

Un peu dans le même genre que Boxine, je vais avoir un chiot malamute qui est au RC maxi Junior. Je cherche d'autres croquettes, plus adaptées à ce type de chien et avec une meilleure compo... Que pouvez vous me conseiller ?

Merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

tout est en p360 de ce topic, dans sa 2e intervention yenz a listé la plupart des marques de qualité et il y a également un très bon post-it fait par muzarègne sur comment choisir l'alimentation de son chien

----------


## Titemanou91

> Mise à jour de la liste page 198 des croquettes avec ou sans céréales de qualité (sauf les sans céréales en bas de liste)
> 
> 
> *La liste des croquettes sans céréales : (ne se valent pas toutes)*
> 
> - Orijen (toutes les gammes)
> sur dewandas, lacompagniedescroquettes, miscota, pets-animalia,  nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr, be, de, es, it, co.uk, com.. ),  animiam, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, wanimo...
> 
> - Orijen pressé à froid (formule 90/10)
> ...


Merci Yéti, je me permet de citer le message en question pour y accéder plus rapidement  :: 






> Pour les chiots de grande et très grande race uniquement, il est très  important de choisir un aliment n'ayant pas trop de minéraux (surtout le  calcium), avec un rapport Ca/P correct, et qui ne le fasse pas pousser  trop vite, si vous n'êtes pas sur de vous, demandez conseil sur ce topic  avant de risquer faire une bêtise.


Pour vous, un malamute est considéré comme une grande race ? Si oui, quelles croquettes conviendraient pour le calcium ? Suis pas une pro de la lecture des compo et je n'ai pas de pourcentage de base pour le Ca...

----------


## easy-ipso

> Pour vous, un malamute est considéré comme une grande race ? Si oui, quelles croquettes conviendraient pour le calcium ? Suis pas une pro de la lecture des compo et je n'ai pas de pourcentage de base pour le Ca...


Oui le mala est dans la catégorie grande race, par contre pour les croquettes je laisse parler les pros  ::

----------


## Titemanou91

Merci pour l'info, je me suis plongée dans les compos et les différents posts ici (merci d'ailleurs à leurs auteurs !) et je suis bien tentée par Acana puppy large breed, 33% protéines / 15% matières grasses / 1.2% Ca / 1.1% P.

J'ai vu les Purizon, Applaws et Nutrivet, pour moi il y a l'air d'avoir trop de protéines (respectivement 39, 38 et 45% !) dans les gammes puppy pour grand chien..? des "pros" pourraient ils me donner leur avis ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

un doc à lire sur le non impact d'un fort taux de protéines ANIMALES sur les reins des carnivores http://files.championpetfoods.com/Ef...l_Function.pdf et lien intéressant d'une marque bas de gamme sur l'importance des protéines animales dans l'alimentation canine http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales réduire le taux de protéines = augmenter le taux de glucides, le chien a besoin des premières mais ne peut assimiler les seconds. pour calculer le taux de glucides: 100-  % protéines - % lipides - % cendres - % humidité - % fibres. si ce taux n'est jamais indiqué par les fabricants, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de quoi être fier  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai parcouru quelques pages pour trouver une marque de croquette pour mon chiot boxer de 5 mois qui est nourri au royal canin maxi junior
> 
> (choix de l'éleveuse ) et je me suis intéressée à la composition qui m'a bien déçu , je voudrai votre avis sur mon choix sur les croquettes 
> 
> Acana Puppy Large Breed , merci pour vos conseils .


Acana dans l'ensemble = bonne marque
gamme puppy large = rapport Ca/P de 1.45, trop élevé pour un grand chien en croissance
Voir ce qui a été dit précédemment concernant la croissance des grands chiens, rapport Ca/P = 1.2




> Coucou! Je reviens vers vous pour une petite question ^^ J'ai utilisé les nutragold diamond extrême pour faire grossir mon chien de 11 mois.  Ils disent sur le site nourrir Comme la nature que ça convient aux chiens en croissance.  Mon chien est de taille moyenne mais il a une croissance assez longue il n'a pas fini de grandir ni de s'étoffer cependant je veux être sur que les nutragold extrême athlète conviennent bien à un chien en croissance au niveau composition, vous en pensez quoi? Je ne veux pas bloquer sa croissance...


Franchement je comprends pas ton angoisse, n'importe quelle croquette est bonne pour un chiot en croissance (longue ou pas) du moment que les taux de minéraux sont équilibrés, bonne compo et taux de prot/gras assez élevés avec des protéines de qualité.
La seule chose est qu'on ne connait pas les taux de minéraux de diamond extreme, ni sur ncln, ni sur le site officiel de la marque (ou alors faut les contacter en direct et espérer une réponse...)

Des millions de chiens, chiots, adultes, seniors sont nourris avec de la pure daube de supermarché, quand ce n'est pas pire encore (oui oui c'est faisable !), donc franchement lui donner ce que tu donnes avec des taux corrects, une compo très correcte, sauf qu'on ne connait pas les minéraux (qui ne doivent pas être très élevés vu le taux de cendres à 6%, donc assez bas), ça reste une très bonne alternative même si ya toujours (ou presque) mieux.
Si ça te fait tant flipper que ça de lui donner cette marque (même si je capte pas bien pourquoi) alors arrête-là et passe à autre chose dont on a déjà discuté (Orijen, Maxima...), c'est pas le choix qui manque !





> Bonjour,
> 
> Un peu dans le même genre que Boxine, je vais avoir un chiot malamute qui est au RC maxi Junior. Je cherche d'autres croquettes, plus adaptées à ce type de chien et avec une meilleure compo... Que pouvez vous me conseiller ?
> 
> Merci !


Voir ma réponse à Boxine




> Pour vous, un malamute est considéré comme une grande race ? Si oui, quelles croquettes conviendraient pour le calcium ? Suis pas une pro de la lecture des compo et je n'ai pas de pourcentage de base pour le Ca...


Oui plutôt grand chien vu que > de 30 kgs une fois adulte.
En gros les croquettes orijen puppy, applaws puppy etc...





> Merci pour l'info, je me suis plongée dans les compos et les différents posts ici (merci d'ailleurs à leurs auteurs !) et je suis bien tentée par Acana puppy large breed, 33% protéines / 15% matières grasses / 1.2% Ca / 1.1% P.
> 
> J'ai vu les Purizon, Applaws et Nutrivet, pour moi il y a l'air d'avoir trop de protéines (respectivement 39, 38 et 45% !) dans les gammes puppy pour grand chien..? des "pros" pourraient ils me donner leur avis ?


Nutrivet = société non sérieuse et bcp de problèmes qualitatifs et de résultats sur les chiens = à oublier
Purizon = résultats très mitigés selon les chiens, plutôt à éviter
Applaws ou Orijen = Ok tant que tes chiens le supportent bien, Orijen est plus cher mais est aussi considéré comme une des meilleures marques possibles sur le papier (Applaws n'est pas en reste même si plus confidentiel)
Il n'y a jamais trop de protéines, c'est une pure légende urbaine, désolé mais j'ai la flemme de répéter encore une fois de plus, lis les 20 dernières pages on l'explique déjà une centième fois, mais non ça ne pose aucun problème, bien au contraire, Yéti a résumé en partie ce que je voulais dire  :: 

Je suis pas pro mais si tu veux mon avis les taux que tu donnes sont faux, on l'a déjà indiqué aussi 50 fois (dont dans les 5 dernières pages), car il faut se baser sur les sites officiels (soit acana.com), et ce pour toutes les marques sans exception, les infos sur les sites de revendeurs sont complètement erronées.

Acana puppy large (rapport ca/p = 1.45) =) http://www.acana.com/wp-content/uplo...arge-breed.pdf

----------


## Titemanou91

> un doc à lire sur le non impact d'un fort taux de protéines ANIMALES sur les reins des carnivores http://files.championpetfoods.com/Ef...l_Function.pdf et lien intéressant d'une marque bas de gamme sur l'importance des protéines animales dans l'alimentation canine http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales réduire le taux de protéines = augmenter le taux de glucides, le chien a besoin des premières mais ne peut assimiler les seconds. pour calculer le taux de glucides: 100-  % protéines - % lipides - % cendres - % humidité - % fibres. si ce taux n'est jamais indiqué par les fabricants, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de quoi être fier


J'ai du mal avec l'anglais donc je ne comprend pas trop le premier lien... Tu pourrais me dire grosso modo ce que ça dit ?

Effectivement quand on réfléchit en proportion de glucides ça fait peur...

----------


## YenZ

titemanou : même si la traduction sera mauvaise, prends un traducteur en ligne =) reverso.net par exemple
Si tu lis les 20 dernières pages (ou plus) tu auras une idée très précise de ce que ça dit, en gros ça dit que les protéines animales ne sont en aucun cas un problème pour les reins des carnivores (légende urbaine qu'on entend depuis des décennies, y compris par les vétos)
Yéti tu me pardonneras de répondre à ta place, mais il me semble qu'elle pense du bien d'Acana, même si elle sait qu'il y a mieux  ::  (surtout dans le cas du large breed qui n'est pas un sans céréales, et qui en plus a un rapport ca/p trop élevé)
Je la laisse par elle-même dire tout le bien (ou pas) qu'elle pense de ces diverses marques  ::

----------


## Titemanou91

Merci YenZ pour ton avis et ton aide !  :Smile: 

Orijen je sais que mes australiens n'avaient pas supporté : diarrhées sur diarrhées, pets nauséabonds à 15 km,... Je vais me renseigner sur les Applaws  :: 

Merci encore !

----------


## YenZ

Je précise qd même, même si déjà dit, que le nouvel orijen 80/20 (sans pdt) est bien mieux toléré que l'ancien 80/20 (avec pdt), les miens par ex ne supportaient pas DU TOUT l'ancien et tolèrent très bien le nouveau, tu peux donc très bien tester mais ya toujours un risque  ::   Applaws prends un sac de 2 kgs pour tester, ou alors un ou 2 gros sacs (de 12.5kgs) sur le zooplus anglais où c'est au moins cher  ::

----------


## easy-ipso

> Franchement je comprends pas ton angoisse, n'importe quelle croquette est bonne pour un chiot en croissance (longue ou pas) du moment que les taux de minéraux sont équilibrés, bonne compo et taux de prot/gras assez élevés avec des protéines de qualité.
> La seule chose est qu'on ne connait pas les taux de minéraux de diamond extreme, ni sur ncln, ni sur le site officiel de la marque (ou alors faut les contacter en direct et espérer une réponse...)
> 
> Des millions de chiens, chiots, adultes, seniors sont nourris avec de la pure daube de supermarché, quand ce n'est pas pire encore (oui oui c'est faisable !), donc franchement lui donner ce que tu donnes avec des taux corrects, une compo très correcte, sauf qu'on ne connait pas les minéraux (qui ne doivent pas être très élevés vu le taux de cendres à 6%, donc assez bas), ça reste une très bonne alternative même si ya toujours (ou presque) mieux.
> Si ça te fait tant flipper que ça de lui donner cette marque (même si je capte pas bien pourquoi) alors arrête-là et passe à autre chose dont on a déjà discuté (Orijen, Maxima...), c'est pas le choix qui manque !


Ok ok je vais essayer de relativiser, je mélange Orijen et Nutragol là car avec Nutragold je ne vois aucune amélioration, je sais que ça peut être long mais ça fait 2 semaines, il a pas pris et il a même perdu 500g alors je ne suis pas sûre qu'il assimile vraiment correctement les nutragold même si les selles sont correctes...

----------


## boxine

Merci pour toute ces infos , mais je me suis renseignée sur le site de pet's animalia pour les acana puppy large breed ca 1,2 et p 1,1 donc
normalement c'était bon ! en effet sur le site Acana c'est différend ! et j'ai commandé samedi un grand sac :-(

----------


## easy-ipso

Ce matin un ostéo est venu pour Ipso, mon mâle de bientôt 12 mois qui est vraiment extrêmement mince, il a senti une tension au niveau du colon (qui permet d'assimiler les protéines) et me dit que ce serait peut être ça, il a débloqué et demande de voir s'il prend un peu de poids. Il m'a confirmé que les Orijen sont d'excellentes croquettes car peu de glucides (qui n'est pas assimilé par le chien), il me dit cependant de mélanger de la viande crue avec les croquettes (Orijen poulet majoritairement donc mettre du poulet cru), cependant certains me déconseillent ça car le temps de digestion n'est pas le même et que ce n'est pas bon pour le chien. Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui il vaut mieux faire 2 repas séparés, 1 viande, 1 croquettes.

----------


## YenZ

Idem que Muza, et justement j'allais te dire de voir si y'a pas un problème "physique" ou autre (vers par ex), parce que le fait qu'il continue à perdre du poids c'est qd même louche au bout d'un moment.
En testant Maxima (si l'ostéo ne donne rien par ex) ça donnerait sûrement une idée, si il supporte et qu'il continue à perdre (alors que bien assimilé) faudra chercher ce qui cloche.


*Boxine :* peut être que tu vas recevoir l'ancienne formule acana, vérifie sur ton paquet.

----------


## easy-ipso

Ok donc je peux faire matin viande crue et soir croquettes? ça ne posera pas de soucis de digestion?
Pour le poids il avait pris 500g avec la pâtée (mélangée aux croquettes) que j'ai stoppé avec les Nutragold extrème donc je pense que ce qu'il a perdu c'est juste le gras des boites... Ma véto dit qu'il assimile bien au vue des selles... à voir avec Maxima effectivement si rien ne se passe avec orijen +  nutragold

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et pour les vers non je l'ai vermifugé fin janvier

----------


## Dahi

Je reviens vers vous, je suis en plein transition Flatazor pourrie vers acana light avec ma grosse Sanka (qui soit dit en passant n'est plus grosse mais sa tendance à l'embonpoint m'oblige à rester sur une gamme "light").
Voila Sanka est une angoissée de base même si cela va beaucoup mieux, j'ai l'impression qu'elle se gratte, malgré les anti puces, et ce plus que d'habitude (dû à ses angoisses). Notamment dans sa bouche ^^ est-ce qu'il y a des retours sur ça ?

----------


## boxine

J'ai reçu ce matin mon sac de croquette Acana puppy junior , donc  j'ai vérifié ca/1,6 p/1,1 bon maintenant je suis bien ennuyé !! de plus

le riz est remplacé par la pomme de terre , ma question es ce que je peut lui donné et changer plus tard par des origen puppy ? et encore

merci pour l'information car je n'aurai pas pensée à vérifié sur le paquet ;-)

----------


## siamori

Bonjour à tous (je suis toute nouvelle)
J'aimerais ici faire part de ma très mauvaise expérience chez le marchand Dewandas:
  Le 30/01/2014, j'ai commandé 27 kg de croquettes pour mon chien et mes 9 chats chez Dewandas.

  Ces 27 kg m'ont été livrés dans un simple sac en plastique même pas fermé. D'habitude on me livre toujours les sacs dans 1 ou des cartons. Les sacs étaient abîmés (ils avaient été traînés, et l'un d'eux étaient ouvert.

  J'ai signalé le problème à la société Dewandas qui  dans un premier temps m'a proposé une réduction de 10% sur mon prochain achat, mais au vu de ma réponse indignée a décidé de venir rechercher le sac endommagé.

  A ce jour, je n'ai reçu ni courrier d'excuse, ni échange de marchandise, ni  remboursement.
  Attention,  cette société manque sérieusement de professionnalisme et d'honnêteté.
  S'ils se sont comportés comme des voleurs,  ne vous laissez pas abuser.

----------


## YenZ

> Ok donc je peux faire matin viande crue et soir croquettes? ça ne posera pas de soucis de digestion?
> Pour le poids il avait pris 500g avec la pâtée (mélangée aux croquettes) que j'ai stoppé avec les Nutragold extrème donc je pense que ce qu'il a perdu c'est juste le gras des boites... Ma véto dit qu'il assimile bien au vue des selles... à voir avec Maxima effectivement si rien ne se passe avec orijen +  nutragold
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et pour les vers non je l'ai vermifugé fin janvier


Oui tu peux.
Pour le reste je répondrai à ton MP tout à l'heure.




> Je reviens vers vous, je suis en plein transition Flatazor pourrie vers acana light avec ma grosse Sanka (qui soit dit en passant n'est plus grosse mais sa tendance à l'embonpoint m'oblige à rester sur une gamme "light").
> Voila Sanka est une angoissée de base même si cela va beaucoup mieux, j'ai l'impression qu'elle se gratte, malgré les anti puces, et ce plus que d'habitude (dû à ses angoisses). Notamment dans sa bouche ^^ est-ce qu'il y a des retours sur ça ?


Non aucun retour, pour les angoisses tu peux utiliser les fleurs de bach c'est naturel et ça marche souvent assez bien, que ce soit sur les animaux pour aussi pour les humains.
Les grattages peuvent aussi venir de l'alimentation, mais si tu me dis qu'elle est comme ça tout le temps ya fort à parier que ce soit ses angoisses (certains vétos recommandent le collier DAP, marche de manière très variable selon les individus...)




> J'ai reçu ce matin mon sac de croquette Acana puppy junior , donc  j'ai vérifié ca/1,6 p/1,1 bon maintenant je suis bien ennuyé !! de plus
> 
> le riz est remplacé par la pomme de terre , ma question es ce que je peut lui donné et changer plus tard par des origen puppy ? et encore
> 
> merci pour l'information car je n'aurai pas pensée à vérifié sur le paquet ;-)


Oui si ce n'est qu'un sac tu peux lui donner et ensuite faire une transition vers Orijen puppy (à acheter en petite quantité au cas où ça ne passerait pas)




> Bonjour à tous (je suis toute nouvelle)
> J'aimerais ici faire part de ma très mauvaise expérience chez le marchand Dewandas:
>   Le 30/01/2014, j'ai commandé 27 kg de croquettes pour mon chien et mes 9 chats chez Dewandas.
> 
>   Ces 27 kg m'ont été livrés dans un simple sac en plastique même pas fermé. D'habitude on me livre toujours les sacs dans 1 ou des cartons. Les sacs étaient abîmés (ils avaient été traînés, et l'un d'eux étaient ouvert.
> 
>   J'ai signalé le problème à la société Dewandas qui  dans un premier temps m'a proposé une réduction de 10% sur mon prochain achat, mais au vu de ma réponse indignée a décidé de venir rechercher le sac endommagé.
> 
>   A ce jour, je n'ai reçu ni courrier d'excuse, ni échange de marchandise, ni  remboursement.
> ...


Oui malheureusement Dewandas est connu pour le fait d'envoyer souvent des colis qui arrivent éventrés, perso j'ai commandé peut-être 2 ou 3 fois chez eux, 2 fois en carton, 1 fois en sac plastique dont 1 fois abimé, c'est assez récurrent, le problème vient soit de chez eux, soit du transporteur ce qui n'est pas impossible, mais on est d'accord, ils devraient dans TOUS les cas mettre le tout sous carton.

Ils ont décidé de revenir chercher le sac ce qui est très rare, généralement on te propose un geste co et basta, si ça ne te convient pas on estime qu'on ne peut pas faire plus.
Après ce serait bien qu'ils honorent leur parole et le fassent, à mon avis tu n'auras ni échange, ni remboursement, au mieux des excuses et un avoir ou bon de réduc mais pas plus.

----------


## yppo

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je suis un peu perdue avec la compo des croquettes ... 
Je suis étudiante (donc budget limité) et j'ai 2 chiennes. Une azawakh et une croisée border (adoptées toutes les deux). 
Pour mon aza, c'est compliqué, niveau sensibilité, donc après avoir essayé plusieurs marques (Belcand, RC etc ...) ce sont les Proplan qui ont finit par lui convenir le mieux. Finalement, on est ensuite passé au flatazor Elite 25/16, notre petit commerçant qui nous fourni en croq m'a dit que c'était l'égal des proplan que je lui donnais jusqu'ici. Ca lui va bien et ça rentre dans mon budget. 
Pour la nouvelle que j'ai d'abord eu en FA (croisée border), elle est plutôt difficile niveau croquettes. Avec l'asso nous avons essayé les Josera, les Happy Dog et les TOTW. Les dernières sont les seules où elle fini sa gamelle. Je les trouve top et j'aurais voulu passer mon aza aussi, sauf que niveau budget ca le fait pas. Finalement, j'ai passé ma croisée au Flatazor qu'elle aime plus particulièrement. 
Je sais que c'est pas les meilleures et croyez moi bien que si je pouvais je les passerais toutes les deux aux TOTW. Mais elles sont quand même pas mal fournies en viande, plus que bien d'autres et c'est pas non plus des croq de supermarché. 
Cependant mon petit fournisseur a une nouvelle marque qui me tente : D'gust 26/16. (fabriquées en France). Est-ce que quelqu'un connait ? Au niveau de la compo, c'est mieux que les flatazor Elite 25/16 ?

----------


## siamori

"Je reviens vers vous, je suis en plein transition Flatazor pourrie vers  acana light avec ma grosse Sanka (qui soit dit en passant n'est plus  grosse mais sa tendance à l'embonpoint m'oblige à rester sur une gamme  "light").
Voila Sanka est une angoissée de base même si cela va beaucoup mieux,  j'ai l'impression qu'elle se gratte, malgré les anti puces, et ce plus  que d'habitude (dû à ses angoisses). Notamment dans sa bouche ^^ est-ce  qu'il y a des retours sur ça ?"
Savez-vous que la plupart des croquettes contiennent du maïs? Ce maïs utilisé pour les aliments animaux sont pollués par des mycotoxines.
La variété des mycotoxines peut provoquer toutes sortes de maladies (grave et moins graves, mais pas anodines)
Les vétérinaires ne font jamais le lien entre certaines maladies et l'alimentation avec mauvaises croquettes...
Pour le grattage lié à l'angoisse on peut donner gelsemium ou chamomilla.

Merci YenZ pour ta réponse.
A la défense de cette entreprise, ils viennent de me rembourser le sac de croquettes! Tout arrive! Il suffisait de le demander gentiment mais fermement. Bon à savoir, non?

----------


## Origan

Ma mère n'a donc pas attendu une semaine (pour rappel, j'avais commandé des Applaws senior), elle s'est faite conseillée des croquettes de marque yock pour son croisé de 13 ans.  ::  
Alors qu'il lui restait pour 15 jours de croquettes brekkies. Ma mère ne me fait pas confiance et me rabâche l'argument marketing du devant du paquet "à la viande".
Qui connait cette marque ?

----------


## lottalol26

Inconnu pour ma part

----------


## MuzaRègne

Yock :



Et encore c'est du junior.

céréales en premier, sous produits anumaux, sous produits végétaux = De. La. Merde.

----------


## Origan

Mouais, pas terrible en effet... :/ 
Merci pour la tof.
J'en ai marre des gens avec leurs animaux...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils ne se sont pas renseignés mais ils conseillent quand même...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et après, elle me dit toute contente qu'il mange bien car il défèque 2 fois/jour... et 15 minutes après, elle me dit qu'il a l'anus enflammé...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Puis elle continue en me disant qu'il est en pleine forme.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

1 heure après, elle me dit que parfois il boite car il est trop gros et que ses articulations le font un peu souffrir.

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Je suis un peu perdue avec la compo des croquettes ... 
> Je suis étudiante (donc budget limité) et j'ai 2 chiennes. Une azawakh et une croisée border (adoptées toutes les deux). 
> Pour mon aza, c'est compliqué, niveau sensibilité, donc après avoir essayé plusieurs marques (Belcand, RC etc ...) ce sont les Proplan qui ont finit par lui convenir le mieux. Finalement, on est ensuite passé au flatazor Elite 25/16, notre petit commerçant qui nous fourni en croq m'a dit que c'était l'égal des proplan que je lui donnais jusqu'ici. Ca lui va bien et ça rentre dans mon budget. 
> Pour la nouvelle que j'ai d'abord eu en FA (croisée border), elle est plutôt difficile niveau croquettes. Avec l'asso nous avons essayé les Josera, les Happy Dog et les TOTW. Les dernières sont les seules où elle fini sa gamelle. Je les trouve top et j'aurais voulu passer mon aza aussi, sauf que niveau budget ca le fait pas. Finalement, j'ai passé ma croisée au Flatazor qu'elle aime plus particulièrement. 
> Je sais que c'est pas les meilleures et croyez moi bien que si je pouvais je les passerais toutes les deux aux TOTW. Mais elles sont quand même pas mal fournies en viande, plus que bien d'autres et c'est pas non plus des croq de supermarché. 
> Cependant mon petit fournisseur a une nouvelle marque qui me tente : D'gust 26/16. (fabriquées en France). Est-ce que quelqu'un connait ? Au niveau de la compo, c'est mieux que les flatazor Elite 25/16 ?


Pour te conseiller faudrait que tu nous dises ton budget mensuel, ainsi que la quantité en grammes que mange chacun de tes chiens pour faire un calcul rapide sur 1 mois.
Flatazor elite c'est très très moyen, ya pire et bien mieux, D'gust j'ai pas vraiment trouvé d'infos dessus mais ça doit être du même acabit !
Sinon en petit budget et pas trop trop mal ya Profine, plusieurs variétés dispos (voir profinepet.com), sur la liste page 360 il y a tous les endroits où le trouver, en t'y prenant bien tu peux avoir 4 sacs de 15 kgs pour environ 150 € (ou plus si gamme hypoallergénique au saumon par ex), si tes chiens le supportent bien ça pourrait être une bonne alternative (voir sur pro-dog.fr et croquettes-profine.fr entre autre)





> "Je reviens vers vous, je suis en plein transition Flatazor pourrie vers  acana light avec ma grosse Sanka (qui soit dit en passant n'est plus  grosse mais sa tendance à l'embonpoint m'oblige à rester sur une gamme  "light").
> Voila Sanka est une angoissée de base même si cela va beaucoup mieux,  j'ai l'impression qu'elle se gratte, malgré les anti puces, et ce plus  que d'habitude (dû à ses angoisses). Notamment dans sa bouche ^^ est-ce  qu'il y a des retours sur ça ?"
> Savez-vous que la plupart des croquettes contiennent du maïs? Ce maïs utilisé pour les aliments animaux sont pollués par des mycotoxines.
> La variété des mycotoxines peut provoquer toutes sortes de maladies (grave et moins graves, mais pas anodines)
> Les vétérinaires ne font jamais le lien entre certaines maladies et l'alimentation avec mauvaises croquettes...
> Pour le grattage lié à l'angoisse on peut donner gelsemium ou chamomilla.
> 
> Merci YenZ pour ta réponse.
> A la défense de cette entreprise, ils viennent de me rembourser le sac de croquettes! Tout arrive! Il suffisait de le demander gentiment mais fermement. Bon à savoir, non?


On a déjà parlé à de multiples des mycotoxines en effet, d'où (un des) intérêts des croquettes sans céréales.
Tant mieux si on t'a remboursé, comme quoi au final ils sont plutôt sérieux  ::  bon à savoir !




> Ma mère n'a donc pas attendu une semaine (pour rappel, j'avais commandé des Applaws senior), elle s'est faite conseillée des croquettes de marque yock pour son croisé de 13 ans.  
> Alors qu'il lui restait pour 15 jours de croquettes brekkies. Ma mère ne me fait pas confiance et me rabâche l'argument marketing du devant du paquet "à la viande".
> Qui connait cette marque ?


Ta mère ferait bien de se renseigner au lieu de croire n'importe qui.
Cette marque est un des pires trucs que l'on puisse trouver sur le marché.
Et l'argument "à la viande" ça veut rien dire, elle pense qu'il y a quoi dans les autres croquettes ?  ::   :: 
Sauf que les brekkies c'est pas de la viande mais juste des déchets de l'industrie agroalimentaire.




> Mouais, pas terrible en effet... :/ 
> Merci pour la tof.
> J'en ai marre des gens avec leurs animaux...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ils ne se sont pas renseignés mais ils conseillent quand même...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


C'est le mal d'aujourd'hui, les gens qui veulent donner leur avis sur tout comme si ils maitrisaient tous les sujets, on ne le dira jamais assez, ce qui compte c'est la compo, l'analyse, et les résultats sur les chiens, pas le marketing à la con, la pub à outrance, et les gens qui recommandent un truc parce que ça marche sur leurs animaux, mais ile ne savent pas qu'au final ils les empoisonnent plus qu'autre chose.

----------


## Origan

> Ta mère ferait bien de se renseigner au lieu de croire n'importe qui.


 Oui, mais à 70 ans sans le net, difficile... Donc je me rensiegne, je lui ai transmet mais ma parole ne fait pas autorité car je n'ai pas de chiens et que le dernier qui a parlé a raison (et comme elle voit ces gens tous les jours).  :: 



> Cette marque est un des pires trucs que l'on puisse trouver sur le marché.
> Et l'argument "à la viande" ça veut rien dire, *elle pense qu'il y a quoi dans les autres croquettes* ?  
> Sauf que les brekkies c'est pas de la viande mais juste des déchets de l'industrie agroalimentaire.


Laquelle ? brekkies ou yock ?

Des céréales... je lui avais fait lire les ingrédients de brekkies au dos du paquet : "4% de poulet dans les croquettes arc-en-ciel"  ::  
Mais du coup, avec les Yock, elle m'a ressorti le même argument qu'elle m'avait sorti pour brekkies : "regarde, ils marquent en gros devant _avec de la viande_". Je crois qu'elle ne fait pas la différence entre la compo et les ingrédients écrits en petits au dos du paquet et les arguments marketing écrits en gros tout devant... comme beaucoup de gens...

Si c'était un mec qui lui disait, ça passerait mieux, je pense (elle est sexiste ^^ ). Ou quelqu'un de plus âgée qu'elle.




> C'est le mal d'aujourd'hui, les gens qui veulent donner leur avis sur tout comme si ils maitrisaient tous les sujets, on ne le dira jamais assez, ce qui compte c'est la compo, l'analyse, et les résultats sur les chiens, pas le marketing à la con, la pub à outrance, et *les gens qui recommandent un truc parce que ça marche sur leurs animaux*, mais ile ne savent pas qu'au final ils les empoisonnent plus qu'autre chose.


Le contre-argument classique qu'elle m'a sorti et qu'on nous sort régulièrement...

----------


## YenZ

Au temps pour moi alors, effectivement à 70 ans sans le net, et surtout à vouloir faire confiance aux gens que l'opn fréquente, forcément ça facilite pas la chose... pourtant elle devrait avoir confiance en toi ! (même si tu n'as pas/plus de chien  ::  )
Au pire dis lui d'appeler lacompagniedescroquettes (fred, c'est un mec, j'ai son num si tu le veux en mp), il saura surement lui inspirer confiance et lui donner de bons conseils au passage  :: 

Je parlais des brekkies mais c'est applicable à énormément de marques, comme tu dis les gens se fient à la pub et ce qui est marqué sur le devant du paquet, alors que c'est pourtant la pire des saloperies, l'argument à utiliser est que si elle tient vraiment à son chien, qu'elle arrête de lui donner de la merde à bouffer (au pire essaie de l'emmener chez son véto qui lui dira que c'est en effet de la daube que de donner de la bouffe bas de gamme/supermarché, à base de céréales multiples, sous produits animaux, et pire encore, végétaux)

Dis lui encore qu'avec une autre marque c'est pas 4% (de viande qui n'en est pas, impropre à la conso humaine, est-ce quelle veut vraiment donner ça ?) + de la merde mais plutôt 30/40 ou 50% et plus de viande de qualité, avec tout ce qu'il faut pour son animal soit nourri de manière "saine".

Le contre-argument qui n'en est ps un, justement faut "éduquer" les gens et leur dire que ce qui compte ça reste la composition/analyse en premier lieu avant tout autre chose, et bien sur ensuite les résultats sur les chiens !  :: 
Et bien expliquer que ce qui marche sur un chien n'est pas applicable à tous, comme les humains, certains supportent certains aliments et d'autres pas, c'est le principe quand on travaille avec du vivant, chacun chien est unique.
Ou lui dire aussi qu'elle ne veut pas donner de la bouffe mcdo (ou pire encore) à son chien toute sa vie, une fois comme ça pk pas, à long terme c'est vraiment néfaste...

----------


## marthe.houaconar

Bonjour, 

J'ai suivi le topic et lu bcp de page, ayant un cane corso de 6 mois donc en pleine croissance, j'ai pu lire que vous conseillez de demander avant de donner des croquettes peu ou pas adaptées surtout pour des chiens de grandes races. 
Je lui ai commandé les TOTW puppy, cela vous semble t'il bien pour lui? les croquettes sont vraiment petites est ce que cela peut poser problème pour un grand chien? 
Jusqu'ici je lui donnais orijen, cela revient vite cher il doit manger 480g/jour. Mais si les TOTW ne sont pas adaptées je préfère encore rester au orijen! tant pis pour le porte monnaie. 

Bonne journée à tous!

----------


## YenZ

Bonjour,

lis plutôt les 20/40 dernières pages on y parle de bcp de marques, dont TOTW puppy qui n'est pas adapté vu que bien trop peu riche pour un chiot en croissance.
Si tu as les moyens et que le chien tolère toujours bien Orijen c'est parfait, je ne sais pas où tu l'achètes mais c'est moins cher sur le zooplus espagnol, ou encore sur dewandas ou miscota par exemple, tu pourrais gagner pas mal par rapport à ailleurs surtout vu ce que débite ton chien, justement on en parle précédemment 
Les petites croquettes ne sont pas un pb si ton chien en les aspire pas sans rien mâcher, sinon pense bien à fractionner les repas même adulte, encore plus pour un grand gabarit !

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Oui, mais à 70 ans sans le net, difficile... Donc je me rensiegne, je lui ai transmet mais ma parole ne fait pas autorité car je n'ai pas de chiens et que le dernier qui a parlé a raison (et comme elle voit ces gens tous les jours). 
> 
> Laquelle ? brekkies ou yock ?
> 
> Des céréales... je lui avais fait lire les ingrédients de brekkies au dos du paquet : "4% de poulet dans les croquettes arc-en-ciel"  
> Mais du coup, avec les Yock, elle m'a ressorti le même argument qu'elle m'avait sorti pour brekkies : "regarde, ils marquent en gros devant _avec de la viande_". Je crois qu'elle ne fait pas la différence entre la compo et les ingrédients écrits en petits au dos du paquet et les arguments marketing écrits en gros tout devant... comme beaucoup de gens...
> 
> Si c'était un mec qui lui disait, ça passerait mieux, je pense (elle est sexiste ^^ ). Ou quelqu'un de plus âgée qu'elle.
> 
> ...


 bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien (récapitulatif)

----------


## Saigure

Bonjour,
Comme croquettes chien non testées, si vous aviez 2 marques à donner vous diriez lesquelles?? Ce n'est pas pour un chien en particulier, c'est pour conseiller de manière générale aux gens.  ::

----------


## yppo

> Pour te conseiller faudrait que tu nous dises ton budget mensuel, ainsi que la quantité en grammes que mange chacun de tes chiens pour faire un calcul rapide sur 1 mois.
> Flatazor elite c'est très très moyen, ya pire et bien mieux, D'gust j'ai pas vraiment trouvé d'infos dessus mais ça doit être du même acabit !
> Sinon en petit budget et pas trop trop mal ya Profine, plusieurs variétés dispos (voir profinepet.com), sur la liste page 360 il y a tous les endroits où le trouver, en t'y prenant bien tu peux avoir 4 sacs de 15 kgs pour environ 150 € (ou plus si gamme hypoallergénique au saumon par ex), si tes chiens le supportent bien ça pourrait être une bonne alternative (voir sur pro-dog.fr et croquettes-profine.fr entre autre)


Alors ! Je sens que je vais pas regretter d'être venue ici ! 
Donc pour un sac flatazor élite de 20kg. Je paie 48€, il me fait environ 1 mois (à raison de 300gr par jour par chienne). 
Je me doutais que cette marque était bof (et me suis renseignée sur les D'gust et c'est à peu près la même compo)

Je ne connaissais pas les Profine, mais ça semble un bon compromis en effet. C'est à peu près le même prix et si tu dis qu'elles sont mieux alors ça me va largement. 
Idéalement j'aimerais donner des croq sans céréales à mes chiennes mais sans dépasser 50€ par mois à peu près.
Sur NCLN, les Nutragold et les maxima Grain free semble les moins coûteuses mais elles sont un peu plus chères. (mais peut être que je leur en donnerait moins au final ?)

----------


## Poupoune 73

@saigure: toutes les marques de qualité citées dans la 2e intervention de yenz p360 de ce topic ont une éthique, contrairement aux marques vendues en supermarché/animalerie/vétérinaire
@yppo: tu habites où? as-tu regardé les prix chez la compagnie des croquettes? http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/ sinon partager une commande avec d'autres membres pour bénéficier de tarifs intéressants. peut-être qu'exclusive of gosbi entre dans ton budget  ::

----------


## yppo

Je suis Bretagne (ou Normandie ça dépend). 

Je ne vois pas les exclusifs of gosbi sur le lien que tu m'as filé. Le reste c'est à peu près le même prix que sur NCLN  ::

----------


## yppo

Ahhh si ayé ! j'ai trouvé !
dommage que la nouvelle soit difficile parce que les Josera sont aux même prix que les flatazor
du coup je sais plus où donner de la tête lol
J'en ai une difficile du transit qui est plutôt feignasse et l'autre pas gourmande et difficile qui est active !

----------


## Poupoune 73

peut-être voir avec d'autres membres de l'asso bêtes de scène? ils sont pas mal à commander sur ncln, à partir de 90kg tu as des tarifs dégressifs  ::

----------


## kalea

les exclusive of gosbi sont d'un très bon rapport qualité prix, et avec les 3 variétés y'a de quoi satisfaire les plus difficiles. Je commande sur nourrir comme la nature et c'est parfait  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,
> Comme croquettes chien non testées, si vous aviez 2 marques à donner vous diriez lesquelles?? Ce n'est pas pour un chien en particulier, c'est pour conseiller de manière générale aux gens.


Orijen, Acana, Maxima grain free, Brit Carnilove, Platinum... 




> Alors ! Je sens que je vais pas regretter d'être venue ici ! 
> Donc pour un sac flatazor élite de 20kg. Je paie 48€, il me fait environ 1 mois (à raison de 300gr par jour par chienne). 
> Je me doutais que cette marque était bof (et me suis renseignée sur les D'gust et c'est à peu près la même compo)
> 
> Je ne connaissais pas les Profine, mais ça semble un bon compromis en effet. C'est à peu près le même prix et si tu dis qu'elles sont mieux alors ça me va largement. 
> Idéalement j'aimerais donner des croq sans céréales à mes chiennes mais sans dépasser 50€ par mois à peu près.
> Sur NCLN, les Nutragold et les maxima Grain free semble les moins coûteuses mais elles sont un peu plus chères. (mais peut être que je leur en donnerait moins au final ?)


Si tu veux absolument du sans céréales pas trop cher regarde page 360, maxima grain free peut se trouver moins cher et à peu près dans ton budget (moins de 50€/sac voir 45€/sac en prenant 2x14kgs)

----------


## Tisouen

Bon premier retour sur les Natyka VIP (sans céréales donc)... 

Bah pas top chez moi. Les chiens ont super faim (une de mes chiennes devient agressive envers les autres si elle a faim et cherche de la bouffe partout (poubelles/placards etc)  et une de mes chiennes avait des selles liquides. 

Donc j'attends d'autres retours voir si ce sont juste mes chiens qui ne supportent pas (mais ils sont pas très fragile niveau intestins et je ne fais rarement des transitions et aucuns soucis). Mais impossible de donner uniquement du VIP pour causes de connerie excessive, ventre qui gargouille à fond et chienne qui dégomme tout ce qui s'approche de sa gamelle. 

J'attend de pouvoir tester les veterinary ocean dont la compo a l'air pas mal mais je ne testerai pas les gold agneau dont la compo ne me plait pas. Mais j'ai pas encore été livrée... 

J'ai noté un changement de couleur sur les veterinary lapin mais pas de réponse de la part de natyka sur ce problème mais je suppose que ça arrive.

----------


## ODILE38

pour 2 seniors (lab et golden) qu'est ce que vous me conseillez ? J'ai acheté 2 sacs de 3 kg chacun en proplan senior 22 euros le sac , ça fait cher §

----------


## napalm

J'ai besoin de conseils également... Je suis aux hill's+eukanuba pour ma chienne de 7kg, mais elle prend pas mal de poids là j'ai peur que ça continue. Je voulais passer aux Orijen mais j'ai justement peur qu'elle grossisse encore, mes furettes sont aux Orijen et ce sont de vraies patates. Elle est moyennement active en sortie, elle préfère le canapé... Une idée ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Concernant les Orijen, si les rations recommandées sont respectées tout en tenant compte de l'exercice quotidien, y'a pas de raison que ta chienne "fasse du gras". :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Poupoune 73

@odile38: pp c'est cher et c'est mauvais. dans sa 2e intervention yenz a listé la plupart des marques de qualité, ainsi que les revendeurs : http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-360.html il y a également ce post-it très bien fait de muzarègne à lire ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ? ne pas oublier que le chien est un carnivore non strict qui a besoin de protéines ANIMALES (cf. cet article que muzarègne avait déjà posté ici http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales saisissez l'ironie de la chose quand vous voyez me peu de viande dans leurs produits!)          @napalm: regarde les anaca light&fit et éventuellement les applaws lite, mais ce qui fait grossir les chiens ce sont les glucides, le taux est rarement indiqué sur les paquets (pas de quoi être fiers!), ça se calcule de la manière suivante : 100- protéines -matières grasses-fibres-cendres-humidité

----------


## ODILE38

Ah merci je vais voir ça de plus pres cet AM ,parce que pour mes 2 anciens c'est compliqué au niveau du train arriere .

----------


## Iggin's

Bonjour à tous, je reviens comme promis après être passé sur Orijen large Puppy pour mon Bullmastiff. Donc après un sac de treize kilos, et bien mon chien fait toujours des bouses plus ou moins consistantes , je suis aller chez le veto avant hier et il la mis sous traitement anti diarrhe tique pendant quelque jours, bref je ne sais plus trop quoi faire ... Mdr mon veto veut me faire passer sur du science plan, ce que j'ai refusé . 
Alors il me reste encore 13 kg à donner à mon chien sans grande conviction. 
Iggińs est joyeux et tout va bien mais ces satanés diarrhé me bouffe les nerfs, on ma parle de Gosbi ? Qu'en pensez vous, sachant qu'elles ne sont pas "grain free". Dans tous les cas je remercie encore YenZ, kibou, pitchoun et vous autres pour tous les conseils que vous avez pu m'apporter ainsi qu'à mon Bullmastiff.

amicalement

Cédric

----------


## Pitchoun'

_Iggin's_ tu peux toujours tenter d'agrémenter les croquettes avec des probiotiques, le temps de rétablir l'équilibre digestif et de retrouver des selles bien moulées. :Smile: 

Dans un 1er temps, je te conseillerai ceci (pendant 1 mois ou 2) : http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~...ACH_PROBIOTICS
Dans un second temps : http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~...ACH_PROBIOTICS

----------


## pomku

Bonjour Iggin's,
mes chiens sont sous Gosbi Exclusive "lamb & rice" et les selles sont nickel (les Orijen faisaient en effet des selles assez molles chez un de mes chiens, l'autre ne les mangeait carrément pas). 
Bon, mes loulous sont de petits gabarits, néanmoins, cela fait deux ans qu'ils mangent du Gosbi et ils semblent en être satisfaits !  ::  (et j'avoue que le ramassage des popos en pleine rue de Paris en est grandement facilité !)

----------


## kalea

ici gosbi aussi (poulet et poisson) et jamais eu de diarrhée, même pendant la transition.

----------


## boxine

Depuis 8 jours j'ai passé ma boxer de 5 mois et demi à Acana puppy large avec petite transition RC  je ne voulais plus  en acheter , et
elle va en diarrhée depuis 2 jours , la nuit aussi alors qu'elle était propre , es ce que j'ai fait la transition trop vite ? elle adore ses 
croquettes , aujourd'hui je lui ai mis avec du riz et un smecta  100 gr de croquettes elle a 3  repas par jour , es ce que je dois attendre 
et combien de temps pour changer ? je voulais lui donner de l'Origen mais j'hésite !! Merci pour vos conseils ;-)

----------


## confetti

" Iggińs est joyeux et tout va bien mais ces satanés diarrhé me bouffe les nerfs, on ma parle de Gosbi ? Qu'en pensez vous, sachant qu'elles ne sont pas "grain free". "

J'ai eu des problème avec un de mes chiens, Cooper,  qui faisait des selles molles et nombreuses , on a fait des examens chez le véto , il a eu des traitements etc... et je suis passée dans un premier aux croquettes "arden grange agneau et riz " et là miracle plus de diarrhées puis là depuis un peu plus de un an je suis passée aux gosbi exclusive seniors et nickel aucun problème . Mes deux autres petits monstres mangent les mini agneau - riz ou poulet  ça dépend , et le soir ration ménagère (mais eux non pas de problèmes ) .

J'avais même essayé la ration ménagère pour mon Cooper , mais c'était encore pire !

----------


## napalm

Bon j'avoue être un peu perdue là dans toutes ces marques. Si je veux lui prendre le meilleur entre *Orijen*, *Applaws* ou *Acana* vous me conseillez lequel ? Toujours en "small breed".

----------


## Fred7158

> Ca ne m'étonne pas du tout ! 
> 
> Pour ma part, je te conseille de passer aux Acana Light & Fit !  Si tu sens que la chienne réclame/a vraiment faim, complète la gamelle avec des haricots verts, ça cale bien les loulous en général  !


coucou
j'ai acheté les Acana Light & Fit et si pour ma mèmère de 12 ans le problème des gaz est résolu..ce n'est pas le cas pour la petite nouvelle...des gaz encore des gaz et surtout très puants plus qu'avant..PAr contre selles moins molles mais énormes pour un si petit chien :-) 
J'ai appelé le véto pour prendre RDV pour sa stérilisation et je lui en ai touché un mot et elle dit que c'est parce que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas..elle suggère de tenter croquettes hyper digestibles pour voir si ça élimine ou pas le phénomène..elle regardera lors de l'intervention si pas de soucis aux niveau des intestins..
Alors rebelote quelle marque choisir pour l'hyperdigestibilité??? merci d'avance pour votre aide ou vos commentaires sur le sujet.
bon WE a tous

----------


## MuzaRègne

"Croquette hyperdigestible" c'est un oxymore, si tu veux vraiment de l'hyperdigestible c'est du frais. Les "croquettes hyperdigestibles" sont plus digestes que les autres, mais ça reste ... de la croquette.

----------


## Darkys1

Bonjour
Je cherche à faire perdre du poids à ma chienne. A quoi faut-il faire attention dans la composition des croquettes?

----------


## Poupoune 73

en gros, il faut un fort taux de protéines ANIMALES, ce qui garantit un faible taux de glucides (responsable du surpoids chez les carnivores) et parce que quand on maigrit ce sont les muscles qui fondent en premier, les protéines animales permettent de faire du muscle http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales  pour connaitre le taux de glucides, il faut faire : 100 - % protéines - % lipides - % cendres - % humidité - % fibres. si vraiment le chien est en surpoids, je m'orienterais vers les acana light & fit ou les applaws lite.

----------


## Steel73

Avec toutes les pages que vous avez, je préfère poster ma question direction, que de les lires une par une, même si j'ai du en lire trois..  :: 

Bref, alors voilà, je vais avoir un chien dans 3 semaines, un chiot plus précisément, j'ai demandé à mon chéri d'acheter les croquettes et il a pris Taste of the Wild High Paririe, mais pas en Puppy en adulte et je me demandais si c'était grave ?
Car j'ai lu sur divers forums qui ça convenait pour un chiot et sur d'autres qu'il ne fallait pas du tout leur donner, car ça ne couvrait pas leurs besoins... Ça m'embête, car le prélèvement est passé et je ne voudrais pas donner n'importe quoi à ma poupette...

Merci de m'aider et de me donner vos avis.

PS : Le chiot aura 10 semaines et c'est un Akita Inu.

----------


## YenZ

lis les dernières pages c'est indiqué, oui mieux vaut donner la gamme adulte car la gamme puppy de chez totw n'est pas assez riche, mais non mieux vaut éviter TOTW en général car trop minéraux et rapport ca/p = trop élevé.
Pour savoir quoi prendre, lis les 20 ou 30 dernières pages + récapitulatif page 360.

*Iggin's* essaie gosbi junior, en espérant que ça règle tes problèmes, voir ici (dispo aussi chez lcdc)

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...155ma27m3.html

----------


## lily130/8

je viens juste donner mon retour sur les orijen  :Smile: 
ma petite puce les tolère très bien, elle fait de beaux cacas moins puants et moins abondants qu'avec les granatapet.
donc super satisfaite pour le moment!

----------


## Pitchoun'

"Les livraisons ont lieu du lundi au vendredi de 8 H à 18 H."
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/content/1-conditions-livraison

Voilà !  :Smile:

----------


## lottalol26

De quel region tu es ? 
Si tu es en rhone alpes pour les livraisons il faut regarder son planning. 

Pour le reste cela depend du transporteur.

----------


## pyd35

Bonsoir,
Recherche conseils pour (bien) choisir ses croquettes:
Chien Griffon 8 ans, 30 kg, castré à 18 mois (vient de la SPA), opéré d'une ostéochondtite dissécante à l'épaule il y a 5 ans.
Vit à la campagne. Activité physique moyenne (2 h de balades quotidiennes, sinon= jardin).
Nourrit depuis toujours aux croquettes ( pendant 18 mois= marque non identifiée, à la SPA; pendant 6 ans= Royal Canin vetsize maxi adulte; depuis 9 mois= Hill's science plan mature adult active longevity medium).
Sujet à des problèmes récurrents de peau (pellicules, démangeaisons, poil très rêche) et digestifs (ventre qui gargouille souvent, selles non stabilisées limite colique) qui n'ont jamais été résolus par les vétos.

Après avoir lu et relu tout ce post -félicitations aux initiateurs et contributeurs!- j'ai sélectionné (peut-être un peu vite): Applaws senior/Acana senior/Gosbi senior (un bémol pour ce dernier - peut être à tord- la fabrication est en Espagne).

Je vous remercie de votre attention. Vos conseils me seront précieux pour "désintoxiquer" mon Sénior.

----------


## lyric64

Bonjour, dis moi "*YenZ*" c'est toi qui donne à tes loulous les croquettes Maxima Grain Free? si oui, la taille des croquettes est comment dis moi par rapport aux TOTW Pacifica adult s'il te plaît?

Puis une autre chose,que pensez vous des "EXCLUSIVE GOSBI FISH" s'il vous plaît? MERCI  :Smile:

----------


## lili-vanille

C'est ce que je donne à ma chienne ba de 13 ans (moitié/moitié avec des exclusive senior Gosbi). 

Impeccable (appétence, digestion, pelage, selles)

----------


## Poupoune 73

@lyric 64: les maxima sont de gros carrés, beaucoup plus grosses que les TOTW

@pyd35: les 3 marques sont très bien, à toi de voir ton budget et surtout ce qui convient à ton chien. les orijen senior sont très bien aussi, si ton budget te le permet. perso je donne les applaws senior à ma bergère de 8 ans. n'hésite pas à donner des compléments pour les articulations, comme ceux de nourrir comme la nature ou amikinos. si tu crains gosbi parce que ça vient d'espagne, sache que le marché des viandes est tellement imbriqué dans un tas de choses qu'on ne peut en définir véritablement la provenance.Muzarègne était déjà intervenue à ce propos, regarde les quelques pages en arrière. n'hésite pas à t'inscrire sur le forum de l'association bêtes de scène, ils sont en train de voir pour des commandes groupées chez nourrir comme la nature pour bénéficier de tarifs gros consommateurs

----------


## pyd35

Merci Yéti & Poupoune,

J'ai commandé pour essai, 1 sac de 2kg Applaws Senior sur zooplus.uk (tarifs super intéressants par rapport au site français ou belge) et, au cas où, 1 sac de 3 kg Josera viande & riz sur nourrir comme la nature. Je vais d'ailleurs commencer la transition par ce dernier, car mon sénior est "intoxiqué" depuis 8 ans par des céréales et je préfère assurer.
Je me rapprocherai de l'asso bêtes de scène (merci pour l'info) quand mon sénior aura sélectionné ses croquettes.
Et, bien entendu, je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## lyric64

> @lyric 64: les maxima sont de gros carrés, beaucoup plus grosses que les TOTW
> 
> @pyd35: les 3 marques sont très bien, à toi de voir ton budget et surtout ce qui convient à ton chien. les orijen senior sont très bien aussi, si ton budget te le permet. perso je donne les applaws senior à ma bergère de 8 ans. n'hésite pas à donner des compléments pour les articulations, comme ceux de nourrir comme la nature ou amikinos. si tu crains gosbi parce que ça vient d'espagne, sache que le marché des viandes est tellement imbriqué dans un tas de choses qu'on ne peut en définir véritablement la provenance.Muzarègne était déjà intervenue à ce propos, regarde les quelques pages en arrière. n'hésite pas à t'inscrire sur le forum de l'association bêtes de scène, ils sont en train de voir pour des commandes groupées chez nourrir comme la nature pour bénéficier de tarifs gros consommateurs



Je te remercie pour ta réponse yéti, ainsi qu'à lilli-vanille  ::

----------


## ODILE38

merci aussi!

----------


## lottalol26

Pour une amie, la chienne ne supporte plus les acana fit. Sur quoi peut elle passer sa chienne avec composition de qualitée ? 
Nutram light ? Orijen senior mais plus grasse ? Gosbi vet diet mais peu proteinés ? 
Merci à vous.

----------


## rafoo

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède une petite chienne, âgée de bientôt 11 mois. Il s'agit d'une croisée jack russel - terrien tibétain. 

Dès son plus jeune âge, j'ai tenté de lui donner les meilleures croquettes possibles. 

J'ai d'abord commencé par des *Nutro Choice* et des *Hill's*.  Elle les appréciaient mais les croquettes étant trop petites, elle les  avalaient. Puis un jour, je suis tombé sur cet article : 

*Comment choisir les meilleures croquettes pour son chien
*
Souhaitant alors passer à des croquettes sans céréales, je suis d'abord passé aux *Acana Puppy*, mais mon chien a vite commencé à les bouder et ses selles étaient souvent liquides. Je suis alors passé aux *Nutrivet Instinct Growth & Nutrients* jusqu'il y a peu.
Elle les apprécie, et comme c'était des croquettes médium, elle ne les avalaient plus, mais les croquaient bien!
Cependant, par moment, une partie de ses selles (la fin de celles-ci) étaient un toujours un peu plus liquide.

En  marge de ces dernières croquettes, Youki (c'est son petit nom), a  commencé à souffrir de démangeaison au niveau des oreilles, derrières  les oreilles, sur le museau et autour des yeux (photo tout en dessous de ce message en  lien). Le contour de ses yeux devenant brun clair, parfois virant même  au rouge. Ces démangeaisons étaient fréquentes, et parfois accompagner  de gémissements plaintifs.

Mon vétérinaire à alors envisagé  l'hypothèse d'une allergie après avoir écarté toutes les autres causes  (acariens, puces, etc...). Elle fut quand même traité avec de l'Advocaat  pendant 3 mois car elle a eu un épisode persistant de vers auparavant  et il souhaitait ratisser large. 

Suite à ce problème d'allergie, il m'a conseillé de tester des *croquettes hypoallergéniques* en me proposant des croquettes pour chiot de la marque *Specific (Specific CPD-S Puppy Small Breed)*.  Mon chien les apprécient et ses selles sont tout à faits correctes.  Cependant la composition des croquettes me laisse un peu dubitatif  (surtout ceux soulignés) : céréales, poissons et sous-produits de poissons, huiles et graisses, extraits de protéines végétales, viandes et sous-produits animaux, minéraux, lait et produits de laiterie, sucres, oeufs et produits d'oeufs, graines, levures. Aucun colorant ni arôme artificiel. 

J'ai  donc essayé de faire quelques recherches sur internet afin de voir s'il  n'existait pas des croquettes hypoallergéniques et constituées  d'ingrédients plus corrects... Pour le moment je suis tombé sur deux  marques : 

Les *Dog Lover Food Passion Poulet & Dinde*  : que 18% de matières grasses, 32% de protéines, pas de céréales, 56%  de poulet et de dinde (en partie déshydratés) mais des glucides quand  même bien représentées par des patates douces et des pommes de terre et  peu, voir pas de poisson!

*Applaws Puppy Small & Medium Breed Poulet* : sans céréales, 39% de protéines, beaucoup de viande 67% (mais 67% déshydratée et 8% de poulet haché). Niveau glucide 
je ne vois rien de très représentatif , peu ou pas de poisson non plus. 22% de matières grasses! 

Sur d'autres forums on me parle également de GranataPet, de Husse, de Maxima et de Taste of the Wild.

Que me conseilleriez-vous de faire? Des avis sur ces différentes marques de croquettes? Je suis un peu perdu  :: 
De plus, je peux pas me permettre d'acheter juste pour dire de tester quand je vois que parfois certaines gammes ne se vendent qu'en sachet de grande quantité (10-12-14-15kg)  :: 

Auriez-vous  connaissance d'autres bonnes croquettes sans céréales, sans trop de  glucides et qui seraient également hypoallergéniques?
Des croquettes uniquement orientées poissons (je sais qu'elle adore le poisson et qu'elle n'a aucun problème avec), vu le côté carnivore du chien, cela ne posera-t-il pas problème à terme? 


Merci d'avance pour vos avis!

----------


## Poupoune 73

@rafoo: tu peux peut-être essayer orijen 6 fish et brit carnilove poisson? ou farrado truite? ou fish4dog? ou nutram grain free chez wanimo? regarde p360 de ce topic dans sa 2e intrvention yenz a listé la plupart des marques de qualité, il y en a sûrement d'autres que celles que j'ai citées  :: 

@lottalol26: applaws lite peut-être? (moins chères sur z+.co.uk)

----------


## lottalol26

Il y a encore plus de mg dans le lite de applaws que le senior de orijen. 
La chienne doit vraiment perdre au minimum 6-7kg ! Donc le must etait acana mais la chienne ne les digerent plus correctement. 

il s'agit de la bully ganja pour ceux qui la connaissent.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Sinon pour perdre les kilos superflus, lui faire faire plus d'exercice quotidien tout en rationnant drastiquement ses croquettes. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lottalol26

Elle ne mange deja que 280-300gr par jour de acana fit elle fais 38kg. 
Et vie en exterieur avec springpole, + les ballades en vtt + les randos. 
la chienne est loin d'etre inactive bien au contraire de plus elle à des problemes aux pattes ou elle ne doit pas trop forcer non plus.

----------


## Pitchoun'

les balades vtt/randos sont à quelle fréquence ?

----------


## lottalol26

Ballade de 2h fractionner en 2 X 1h deja par jour. 
Vtt cela dépend de ses pattes. Je ne sais pas trop exactement après mais je sais que ses chiens bougent enormement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On parle la d'une personne qui connait bien le staff et qui entraine de maniere intensive en vue de concours. 
Son adulte de plus est obliger de suivre le rythme des jeunes ce qui la reboost pas mal !

----------


## napalm

Moi j'aurais une petite question, qui peut sembler bête... Mais tout le monde dans mon entourage me vante les mérites des "dentastix", mais est-ce réellement bon pour sa santé ? Il est marqué d'en donner 1 par jour, mais ça me semble un peu beaucoup... Un avis sur la question ?

----------


## Houitie

D'apres ma véto ça ne sert pas à grand chose. Niveau compo c'est pas top. 
Moi j'en donne la moitié d'un pour Hestia et 1/3 pour Délice. C'est plus en récompense qu'autre chose. Le dernier petit bout c'est pour le chat qui en rafole.

----------


## Houitie

Pour info voici la compo.

----------


## napalm

Je m'en doutais pour la compo, mais on me dit autour de moi que ça marche vraiment bien pour le tartre. Ça a réellement été prouvé ?

----------


## Nyunyu

A mon avis ca ne sert à rien, mais j'en donne quand même car mes chiens aiment beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Ah non pour le tartre ça ne sert à rien du tout par contre. 
La chienne de mes parents en mange un par jour depuis des années et a des dents plus que pourries. Là elle est sous plaque off de Prozym et on espère pouvoir lui éviter le détartrage. 
Apres pour un chien comme Délice qui met une heure à le manger et le mache pendant tout ce temps peut etre que ça peut avoir une action... pour un chien comme Hestia qui l'avale en deux bouchées je ne vois pas en quoi ça peut aider.

----------


## Poupoune 73

dans le même style mais une compo plus qu'acceptable, j'ai commandé ça https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...c37ma27m3.html mais c'est effectivement plus une friandise qu'un vrai traitement

----------


## Lou

Je recherche des croquettes qui seraient données uniquement comme récompense, de petites tailles puisque travaillant au clicker je récompense souvent (les croquettes qu'il mange normalement sont trop grosses pour récompenser).

Vous auriez une idée de croquette de petite taille ?  :Smile:  C'est pour un Border Terrier pour info.
Je pense prendre les Josera Miniwell dont je connais la taille, mais si vous avez d'autres idées je prends.

----------


## pomku

En croquettes, les Exclusive of Gosbi mini sont très petites et tu as aussi les friandise Click Bits de Platinum qui sont minus et très appréciées de mes boudins.  :Smile:

----------


## Nyunyu

Applaws, sans hésiter  :Smile:

----------


## Lou

Je vous demande de vous mettre d'accord  ::  ^^

Merci en tous cas je vais regarder ça, mais j'ai oublié de préciser que c'est pour une commande zooplus, du coup ça sera plutôt les applaws je pense.

----------


## Nyunyu

Les applaws sont petites et appétentes, en club c'est impec (à côté des bouts de saucisse et fromage, sinon c'est pas assez chic pour mes précieux)

----------


## Lou

Pour l'appétence je ne me fais pas de soucis il adore bosser et mange même les croquettes les moins appétentes possibles  ::

----------


## Houitie

Moi je prends des croquettes chatons au poisson (hestia ne mangeant pas de viande) je ne sais plus la marque car c'est en contener. C'est tout petit et ça pue . C'est une marque sans céréales.

----------


## Lou

Mais c'est peut-être pas l'idéal pour un chien non ? A petite dose j'imagine bien que ça ne doit pas faire beaucoup de dégâts.

----------


## rafoo

Les croquettes de chez Maxima me plaisent bien au niveau des ingrédients. 

Il n'est pas spécifié qu'elles sont hypoallergéniques... seul frein encore mais dans toutes les autres, je ne trouve pas une composition d'ingrédients aussi intéressants!

Maxima Puppy

Maxima Adult

----------


## meloy

Bonjour, que pensez vous des croquettes purizon ?

----------


## Tisouen

Les natyka pour chiots sont petites. Mais en friandises j'utilise les perrito pour chat. C'est de la viande séché en toute petite part.

http://www.oamoo.com/boutique/articl...nkies-176.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

Moi j'utilise les croquettes des chats = Applaws ou Orijen. Je préfère les Applaws.
Les croquettes pour chien ne conviennent pas à un chat, mais l'inverse est faux, donc tu peux y aller sans remords  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Pour les Applaws "chien", ça dépend pour la taille ... Celles au poulet ou les senior sont quand même grosses mais celles à l'agneau sont petites en effet ...

----------


## Lou

J'ai pris les "poulet-agneau", du coup elles sont moyennes ? ^^

Je retiens l'idée des croquettes pour chat pour la prochaine fois  :Smile:

----------


## Kybou!

Non justement, ce sont les plus petites de la gamme ... Elles sont relativement petites on dira  ::

----------


## meloy

Désolée d'insister mais quelqu'un connaît il les croquette purizon ? J'aimerai avoir des retour car j'hésite entre celles ci et les orijen. Merci d'avance

----------


## Pitchoun'

Y'a pas photo entre les 2 compos, Orijen les yeux fermés !

----------


## boxine

Je donne des nouvelles de ma boxer de 6 mois , après l'avoir passé du RC à l'Acana puppy large qu'elle n'a pas supporter diarrhée jour et nuit, j'ai demandé 
conseil à M.Faure de ncln qui m'a répondu que ma boxer fait partie des 30 pour cent des chiens qui ne supporte pas l'Acana et l'Orijen ,
donc je lui donne du Gosby exclusive lamb fish sans transition et au bout de 2 jours plus de diarrhée ouf!
J'aurai aimé la passé au sans céréale mais je vais attendre et continuer jusqu'à la fin de sa croissance , surtout que vers 7 mois je vais la faire stérilisée .

----------


## napalm

Bon nous on est passés à Orijen aussi... Elle ADORE ces croquettes, mais le hic c'est que ça lui donne des gaz... Disons le clairement, très odorants. J'ai remarqué aussi qu'elle boit 2 fois plus que d'habitude et les selles sont molles... On va voir si elle s'habitue, je croise les doigts.

----------


## Aliktutti

Besoin de conseils pour mon Landseer... 

Il a été au RC giant puppy puis junior jusqu'à ses 20 mois. Comme il ne prenait pas vraiment de poids, j'ai décidé de le passer aux Ac*na puppy large breed. Et là, les problèmes ont commencé : il a commencé à bouder sa gamelle. Je n'ai pas cédé, je lui laissais la gamelle 20min, si pas mangée, j'enlève. Du coup il mangeait un repas sur deux voire trois... (Il avait deux rations par jour à ce moment là).

Voyant qu'il ne mangeait vraiment pas, j'ai décidé de passé à TOTW pacific, au départ, il mangeait tous ses repas, mais au bout de 3/4jours, même rengaine ! Un repas de mangé sur deux ou trois donc en 2 jours. Je me suis dit que j'allais le passer à trois repas par jour, et qu'en ayant moins dans la gamelle, il serait tenté de mieux manger car il arrivait souvent qu'il mange que la moitié voire moins. 
Résultat : le matin pas trop faim, le midi une moitié de gamelle, le soir une moitié ou une complète, ça dépend. Et puis le lendemain matin, la gamelle mangée à moitié, le midi pas faim, le soir non plus. Et le surlendemain, la gamelle du matin mangée complète, celle du midi à moitié et le soir je vide aussi. Bref, très irrégulier alors qu'on essaie de donner le plus possible les repas à heures fixes. 
J'ai décidé d'incorporer du thon dans sa gamelle, MIRACLE il mangeait tout en deux sec ! Ouais, sauf que ça a duré une semaine et puis après de nouveau le même cirque !  :: 

Arrivant presque à la fin de mon paquet, j'ai décidé de changer (encore!) pour du TOTW high prairie. Et là il n'a pas vraiment aimé non plus, c'est toujours le même problème, il picore quoi, il mange 1 à 2/3 de ce qu'il devrait donc il est maigrichon... J'ai essayé de mettre un peu d'eau chaude sur les croquettes, ça lui a donné de l'appétit, ça a marché deux jours...! Du coup j'ai acheté de l'huile de saumon, premier repas avalé, deuxième déjà lassé... 


Un autre paramètre : il y a un autre chien à la maison, croisé lab qui est un vrai morfale, donc lui il mange sa gamelle en deux sec et il n'a pas les mêmes croquettes (*utdog de chez décathlon, il mange ça depuis des années et ça lui convient même si ce n'est pas le meilleur comme croquettes je l'admets mais c'est le chien de mes parents donc...). Les deux mangeaient ensemble dans le garage mais à force, Hopyum (mon landseer), a commencé à attendre que Barouk (le x lab) ait fini pour commencer à manger. Ca a commencé peut de temps après que je change le Rc pour des ac*na. Il attend que le lab soit presque le nez collé à la gamelle pour manger mais c'est généralement une ou deux bouchées, si l'autre s'éloigne, il arrête. Donc depuis 3 semaines, chacun est séparé mais ça ne change rien au problème. Dès que les 20 minutes sont passées, je sors le lab pour qu'il aille faire ses besoins et je passe dans le garage là où mange Hopyum. Dès qu'il voit Barouk, il retourne bien vite à sa gamelle pour manger mais jamais beaucoup. Donc maintenant je vais dans le garage, j'enlève la gamelle et ensuite je les sors. 

Bref ce genre de "contraintes" ne me dérange pas, mais je m'inquiète surtout de voir qu'il n'a pas vraiment d'appétit. J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir mal fait en changeant autant de croquettes en 6 mois. Pour ma véto c'est qu'il est devenu difficile et peut-être aussi un problème de hiérarchie par rapport au lab ? Sinon il a la forme, toujours à prêt à jouer et se balader. Il est vermifugé régulièrement aussi donc je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là? 
Il a toujours bien mangé quand il était au RC, et il était déjà avec le lab au moment des repas... Je ne vivais pas chez mes parents au début avec lui, j'avais mon studio en alsace et à la fin de mon contrat (le 31/08), je suis revenue vivre ici. Donc si c'était le changement d'habitation, je suppose que ça se serait manifesté plus tôt ? 
Ah et autre chose, les croquettes junior de RC étaient assez grosses et demandaient une bonne mastication, est-ce que le fait que les croquettes proposées ensuite soient beaucoup plus petites peut-être la cause ? Il n'a peut-être pas le même "confort", je vois bien que parfois il a des croquettes qui se coincent entre la gencive et la babine du coup il galère un peu (il n'a pas de lésions dans la bouche), est-ce que ça peut le "contrarier" ?

J'espère que mon message est au bon endroit, sinon je créerai un sujet dans la rubrique adaptée !

----------


## TillidieBT

Bonjour ici,

un retour des croquettes Applaws chiots: large breed une horreur, small & medium breed super, comme quoi.......
sinon j'ai un soucis avec Maxima
j'ai arrêté de commander chez dewandas car suspicion de contrefaçon: mes chiens avait tendance à perdre du poids avec alors qu'avant c'était l'inverse et j'ai trouvé dans les croquettes des morceaux de plumes; seulement là je viens de commander ailleurs les puppy et bim rebelote, des restes de plumes et même comme des tout petits fils bleus !!
plutôt ennuyeux

et aussi en test Carnilove, niveau appétence top, verdict final plus tard.

----------


## Poska

Je me posais la même question pour Maxima. Je n'ai pas trouvé de plumes mais le chien que j'essaie de faire grossir a plutôt maigri depuis qu'il a ces croquettes, alors qu'elles avaient été miraculeuses sur un autre chien il y a quelques mois.
Pour l'instant j'augmente les rations pour voir si ça change quelque chose, mais sinon je devrais me tourner vers une autre marque.

----------


## del28

Ici on est en phase test avec applaws small/medium
enfin test ultra rapide avec transition faite un peu à l'arrache mais bon.

le but c'est  de trouver des croquettes qu'ils acceptent de manger sans mélange patée et qui soient de meilleure qualité qu'avant (ils étaient aux eukanuba) et que liza garde un poids correct sans se gaver de tout et n'importe quoi à coté, sans que Mimi grossisse pour autant (elle recommencait  à maigrir là ma poulette, ça me gonfle)
(ma chienne liza a tjrs mangé comme ça avec de la patée mélangée. elle est très difficile et très maigrichonne, y a que comme ça qu'elle mange correctement. je parle pas des gateaux et de tout les trucs à coté. ça, ça passe sans problème  :: 
Mimi était anorexique et pareil, le seul moyen de l'habituer petit à petit à manger de bon coeur c'était le mélange. m'enfin le concernant, si liza n'a plus de mélange, lui ça le dérangera pas plus que ça maintenant).

bref. ce soir pour la première fois, mimi a eu des croquettes sans rien d'autre dedans. il a aspiré.
Liza bon, l'a fallu que je lui mélange encore une cuillère à café de patée, m'enfin elle est finalement arrivée au bout de sa gamelle
faut juste que je surveille Mimi qui se ferait bien une demi ration de plus vu que la pougne grignote croquette par croquette et que son repas est un peu long du coup 

ils ont l'air bien rassasiés quand même (je suis même étonnée que liza ne tente pas une incursion sur le plan de travail pour voler les restes des chats, comme elle fait d'habitude à cette heure ci. à la place, elle roupille ...)
niveau digestion, ça se passe plutot bien donc. et je suis assez contente de leurs nouvelles crottes qui me plaisaient moyen ces derniers temps niveau consistance et odeur surtout  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

très satisfaite des acana senior sur mes 3 loulous, pour l'instant une des rares marques/gammes qui convienne aux 3.

----------


## meloy

Merci beaucoup, orijen commandées



> Y'a pas photo entre les 2 compos, Orijen les yeux fermés !

----------


## Kybou!

> Bonjour ici,
> 
> un retour des croquettes Applaws chiots: large breed une horreur, small & medium breed super, comme quoi.......
> sinon j'ai un soucis avec Maxima
> j'ai arrêté de commander chez dewandas car suspicion de contrefaçon: mes chiens avait tendance à perdre du poids avec alors qu'avant c'était l'inverse et *j'ai trouvé dans les croquettes des morceaux de plumes; seulement là je viens de commander ailleurs les puppy et bim rebelote, des restes de plumes et même comme des tout petits fils bleus* !!
> plutôt ennuyeux
> 
> et aussi en test Carnilove, niveau appétence top, verdict final plus tard.


 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> très satisfaite des acana senior sur mes 3 loulous, pour l'instant une des rares marques/gammes qui convienne aux 3.


Pareil chez moi  ::

----------


## Rango

bonjour
mon loulou termine ses Totw et je voudrais bien changer, d'une part parce qu'apparemment elle n'ont pas d'aussi bonnes critiques que ça et aussi parce qu'en trois mois il a bien bien élargi, il n'est pas obèse mais j'ai peur qu'à ce rythme il le devienne.
Il a les bonnes rations pour son poids et très peu d'extras . Par contre il est stérélisé et vit en appartement, même s'il a des promenades "physiques" quand il est à l'intérieur c'est n'est plus un chien mais une otarie :: , il est en permanence couché , refuse absolument de jouer et je le surprends même à essayer de se déplacer sans se relever .
Bref je cherche donc des croquettes de qualité mais un peu moins riche que les TOTW si possibles, des avis?

----------


## jenny02

Les Acana light and fit font des miracles ma chienne les adore et avec finit ma petite barique... Elle ne quémande plus et est redevenue a son poids de forme...

----------


## rafoo

Bonjour à tous, 

Parmis ces 5 lots de croquettes, toutes sans céréales, lesquelles trouvez-vous meilleure au niveau de la composition? C'est pour un chiot de 11 mois plein d'énergie (croisé jack/terrier)

A : poulet 67 % (déshydraté), poulet haché 8 %, amidon de pomme de terre 8 %, petits pois 8 % (déshydratés), huile de volaille 3 % (source d'oméga 6), pulpe de betteraves, jus de volaille, œuf entier (déshydraté), fibre végétale de cellulose, minéraux, huile de saumon, vitamines, tomates (déshydratées), carottes (déshydratées), extrait de chicorée (F.O.S), farine d'alfalfa, algues/varech, extrait de levure (bêta-glucane purifié 0,1 % minimum), glucosamine, méthylsulfonylméthane, chondroïtine, menthe poivrée, farine de paprika, curcuma, extrait de thym, extrait de citron, taurine 1000 mg/kg, extrait de yucca, cranberry, extrait de fenouil, extrait de caroube, gingembre, extrait de de cynorhodon, extrait de pissenlit, extrait d'huile de romarin, origan. (protéïnes 39% - graisses brutes 22% - fibres brutes 4% - cendres brutes 8.5% - calcium 1.6% - phosphore 1.31% - taurine 1000 mg/kg)

B : 45% des poissons: saumon frais (18%), saumon déshydraté (13%), truite (7,5%), poissons déshydraté (4%), huile de saumon (2,5%), patate douce (26%), pois (7% ), la pomme de terre (7%), huile de tournesol (4%), Luzerne (3%), tomates (3%), levure de bière (2%), prébiotiques minéraux (1,7%), vitamines (o.6%),: mannanes (0,04%), fructo-oligosaccharides (0,04%), antioxydant naturel (0,04%) (préservée avec du romarin et tocophérol ), extrait de yucca schidigera (0,02%), les probiotiques: Enterococcus faecium (0,02%). Oligo-éléments  (protéïnes 25% - graisses brutes 15% min - fibres brutes 9% max - cendres brutes 9%  - humidité 9%)

C : Poulet frais (21%), poulet déshydraté (21%), patate douce (14,6%), la pomme de terre (14,4%), dinde déshydraté (10,5%), œufs séchés (4,1%), pois (4%), graisse de poulet (4%), graines de lin (1,6%), levure de bière (1,6%), huile de saumon (1,6%), minéraux (0,8%), vitamines (0,5%), pommes (0,05%), carottes (0,05%), Menthe poivrée (0,04%), DL-Méthionine. Prébiotiques: mannanoligosaccharides (0,04%), fructo-oligosaccharides (0,04%), antioxydant naturel (0,04%) (Conservée au romarin et tocophérols mélangés), extrait de yucca schidigera (0,02%), les probiotiques: Enterococcus faecium (0,02%). Oligo-éléments (protéïnes 32% - graisses brutes 18% min - fibres brutes 2% max - cendres brutes 8.50% - humidité 10%)

D : 44 % de viande volaille (déshydratée et finement moulue), flocons de pommes de terre (fractionnés), amidon de pommes de terre (finement moulu), 8,5 % de graisse de volaille, 7 % de graines de grenade, 1 % d'huile de saumon, lignocellulose, minéraux, levure de bière, 0,5 % de chicorée (finement moulue, fournit les FOS et l'inuline), 0,1 % de spiruline (finement moulue), 0,1 % de moules aux orles verts de Nouvelle-Zélande (finement moulues, naturellement riches en glucosamine et chondroïtine), yucca schidigera. (protéïnes 28% - graisses brutes 16% - fibres brutes 4.5%  - cendres brutes 5.8% - calcium 1% - phosphore 0.75 )

E : viande fraiche de poulet et de dinde (au minimum 50% avant extrusion), viandes déshydratées, tapioca, poissons déshydratés(anchois, chinchards et maquereaux),graisse de volaille, fécule de pomme de terre, oeuf, huile de poisson , hydrolysat d epoulet, levure de bière , caroube, agrumes , pomme, pulpe de betterave, luzerne , fructo oligo saccharides, levures , chlorure de potassium, algues de mer,glucosamine et chondroitine, extraits végétaux et plantes aromatiques. (protéïnes 41% - lipides 20% - fibres brutes 2.5%  - cendres brutes 8.5% - humidité 8% - calcium 1.6% - phosphore 1% )

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## jenny02

Je dirai A ou E c'est celle ou il y a quand même le plus de viande

----------


## rafoo

> Je dirai A ou E c'est celle ou il y a quand même le plus de viande


Merci, c'est effectivement entre ces deux la que j'hésite le plus actuellement  :Smile:

----------


## jenny02

C'est quelles marque et quelle gamme?

----------


## rafoo

> C'est quelles marque et quelle gamme?


Répondu en MP pour ne pas influencer le sondage  :Smile:

----------


## lili-vanille

E

----------


## MuzaRègne

E oui, A B et C contiennent des légumineuses, D a moins de protéines.
Sauf si c'est pour un chiot, trop de calcium.

----------


## brigitten

bonjour a tous
que pensez vous des croquettes maxima grain free? j'ai un basset hound de 6 mois,qui a actuellement des rc (sac acheté chez l'eleveur)que je coupe avec des profines mais elle n'aime pas trop les profine et je ne veux plus lui donner de rc,alors j'hesite avec plusieurs marque ,orijen ,taste et maxima.merçi de votre aide...

----------


## rafoo

> bonjour a tous
> que pensez vous des croquettes maxima grain free? j'ai un basset hound de 6 mois,qui a actuellement des rc (sac acheté chez l'eleveur)que je coupe avec des profines mais elle n'aime pas trop les profine et je ne veux plus lui donner de rc,alors j'hesite avec plusieurs marque ,orijen ,taste et maxima.merçi de votre aide...


Le lot E correpsond justement à des Maxima Grain free pour chiot pour te donner une idée ;-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> E oui, A B et C contiennent des légumineuses, D a moins de protéines.
> Sauf si c'est pour un chiot, trop de calcium.


Merci  :Smile:

----------


## bouba92

Un lien sur les croquettes non testées et la façon dont les tests sont pratiqués!
http://www.lscv.ch/pages/experimenta...d/marques.html

----------


## jenny02

Maxima elles sont top niveau appétence selles nikel 
Oui sauf que mes chiens ont trop grossi avec d'ou mon changement de croquettes...

----------


## Massmiette

A propos de Maxima ^^

Bowie y étais, et pour ça allait très bien sauf qu'il me faisait des prouts horribles   :: 

Sur les conseils de la véto, j'ai donc changé de marque et fais une très longue transition (ça fait 3 semaines/1 mois que je la fais !). J'ai pris des Acana poisson. Pour l'instant il a toujours un peu de Maxima dans sa ration. Pour voir ce que ça donnait, j'ai tenté un repas 100% Acana, et ses selles sont moins fermes...

Est ce que je dois continuer la transition malgré tout ou est ce que je peux faire un mélange Maxima/Acana ?

----------


## alex050777

Bonjour à tous,

je me permet de solliciter votre expérience pour m'orienter quand au choix de croquettes sans céréales. 

Nous venons d'accueillir dans notre famille un petit golden retriever de 10 semaines, actuellement nous le nourrissons avec les mêmes croquettes que son vendeur a savoir des Dog chow puppy large, je n'ai pas souhaité changer de suite son alimentation pour ne pas trop le perturbé lors de son arrivé dans sa nouvelle famille.

j'ai parcourue le forum ainsi que d'autres sites et je ne sais pas quelles croquettes seraient le plus adapté à notre chiot. Il me semble que nous devons surveiller le taux de calcium afin qu'il ne soit pas trop élevé.

je pensais m'orienter vers la marque Orijen qui selon moi est une des meilleures marques mais j'ai un doute sur le taux de calcium.

Avez vous d'autres suggestions ? Pourriez vous aussi m'indiquer comment procéder à la transition vers ces nouvelles croquettes.

merci pour votre aide.

Alex

----------


## Poupoune 73

p360 yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé la grande majorité des marques de qualité (avec et sans céréales), c'est à dire contenant minimum 50% de viande sur le produit fini. il y a également, à la fin de la liste, un post-it de Muzarègne très bien fait qui récapitule les taux à surveiller. tu devrais commencer par jeter un œil là. au pire contacte le Dr Faure de nourrir comme la nature, tu auras une réponse rapide.

hs: je suis sciée de voir le nombre de gens qui ACHETENT un chiot qui bouffe du bas de gamme. moi j'appelle ça se faire enfler. et ça m'inquiète de voir que ces gens censés être des pro aient autant de lacunes/lésinent autant concernant la qualité de l'alimentation. bref.

----------


## ODILE38

> p360 yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé la grande majorité des marques de qualité (avec et sans céréales), c'est à dire contenant minimum 50% de viande sur le produit fini. il y a également, à la fin de la liste, un post-it de Muzarègne très bien fait qui récapitule les taux à surveiller. tu devrais commencer par jeter un œil là. au pire contacte le Dr Faure de nourrir comme la nature, tu auras une réponse rapide.
> 
> hs: je suis sciée de voir le nombre de gens qui ACHETENT un chiot qui bouffe du bas de gamme. moi j'appelle ça se faire enfler. et ça m'inquiète de voir que ces gens censés être des pro aient autant de lacunes/lésinent autant concernant la qualité de l'alimentation. bref.


 Et bien perso je dis amen parce qu'en croquettes je n'y connait rien de rien et si je suis ce post c'est pour ça ; ::

----------


## lyric64

Salut à tous, je voulais savoir si c'est possible d'avoir une liste de fabriquants de croquettes Françaises,Anglaises,
Allemandes, et Espagnoles????
L'avez-vous déjà fait??? merci  ::

----------


## pyd35

Bonjour, 
Comme promis, retour d'expérience= transition ratée (?) avec Applaws senior poulet.

Rappel: chien 8 ans, sujet à des problèmes récurrents de peau (démangeaisons) et digestifs (ventre qui gargouille, selles molles voire coliques fréquentes), nourrit aux croquettes Royal Canin puis Hill's.
Transition en cours avec Applaws senior poulet depuis 15 jours. Au stade 25% Hill's , 75% Applaws, le spectre angoissant revient (ventre qui gargouille, colique) avec comme corollaire diète et smecta!

Questions:
1. faut-il tout recommencer à zéro avec les Hill's et les Applaws?
2. faut-il tout recommencer à zéro avec les Hill's et les Josera viande & riz que j'avais acheté au cas où il y ait un problème d'appétence avec les Applaws?
3. faut-il poursuivre avec Applaws seul (ex: 25% de la ration) + des carottes et du riz cuits en augmentant progressivement la part de croquettes?
J'avoue être démuni et  vos expériences me seraient utiles.

Je vous remercie de votre attention.

----------


## bouba92

Royal canin, Hills, Aplauws! Tétonnes pas que ton chien ait des soucis de santé!

----------


## pyd35

@bouba92,

Merci pour le retour; mais je ne suis pas plus avancé!

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pyd35, as-tu lu les infos très utiles ci-dessous  :Stick Out Tongue:  :


Spoiler:  




*La liste des croquettes sans céréales : (ne se valent pas toutes)



- Orijen (toutes les gammes)
sur dewandas, lacompagniedescroquettes, miscota, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr, be, de, es, it, co.uk, com.. ), animiam, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, wanimo...

- Orijen pressé à froid (formule 90/10)
pas encore dispo pour le moment en Europe, pour bientôt...

- Acana (les 4 gammes sans céréales, Wild Prairie, Pacifica, Grasslands et Ranchlands , (10 autres gammes avec un peu de céréales)
sur dewandas, zooplus (.es au moins cher, sinon .fr, .be, .de, .it etc.. voir pour orijen), lamiamcroq, miscota, lacompagniedescroquettes, pets-animalia, animiam, nourrircommelanature, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, ideal-croquettes, wanimo...

- Cotecnica GARIN FREE (2 gammes, 1 puppy et 1 adulte)
sur dewandas, lacompagniedescroquettes, ideal-croquettes et sur nourricommelanature

- Purizon (2 gammes)
sur zooplus (au moins cher sur le .es, dispo sur le fr, be, de, it, co.uk...)

- Taste of the Wild (toutes les gammes)
sur croqadom, lacompagniedescroquettes, miscota, wanimo, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, tous les zooplus (sauf les 2 gammes puppy et la gamme sierra mmountain), animiam, ecolovie87...

- Applaws
sur zooplus (co.uk, fr, be, it), petsmeds, medicanimal, e-zooo (juste 3 gammes sur 7)

- Nutrivet Instinct (toutes les gammes)
sur le site de nutrivet, les zooplus (.be au moins cher, sinon fr et quelques autres), animalins...

- Naturea (toutes gammes)
sur miscota

- Platinum (1 seule gamme sans céréales, "ibérico", taux de 23% de protéines sur 18% d'humidité donc supérieur en réalité)
sur platinum-france

- Dog Lover's Gold (2 gammes) passion poulet et passion saumon
sur dcs78.fr

- Brit Carnilove (2 gammes)
pour l'instant non dispo en France, va arriver sous peu de temps !

- Farrado (les 3 gammes)
sur dogpawstore, farrado

- Canine Caviar Holistic grain free puppy (uniquement san scéréales pour chiots, convient aux adultes)
sur nourrircommlenature, lacompagniedescroquettes

- Nutram grain free (2 gammes, saumon/truite, ou canard/poulet, 2 tailles possibles !)
sur pets-animalia

- Atavik !
sur afondlesgamelles

-Power Of Nature (1 gamme, Meadowland)
sur des sites allemands, (environ 50 à 60 /15kgs si vous trouvez)

- ZiwiPeak (plusieurs gammes, souvent en friandises, sinon en croquettes c'est hypoallergénique avec inuline, très cher environ 70 à 90  les 5 kgs, produit particulier à trouver sur des sites anglais, allemands ou autres...)
ou sur miscota.fr


Les sans céréales ci-dessous sont de qualité inférieure :

- Fish4Dogs, aliment uniquement au poisson (5 gammes, 2 pour petits chiens saumon ou poisson complet, 2 pour autres tailles dans les même goûts, et 1 gamme pour chiots)
sur dewandas, miscota

- Lupovet (1 seule gamme sur 5, la gamme IBDerma-Hyposens)
sur le site de lupovet

- Nöw grain free (toutes les gammes)
aps-choice, animosphere, Verlina, cooncalypsos, papatteetcoussinet, tourdesgailles, comptoiranimalier...

- Wolfsblut (7 gammes sur 9, mais ne se valent pas toutes, 2 gammes avec un peu de riz complet, Wolfsblut Alaska Salmon & Wolfsblut Range Lamb)
sur miscota, nourriture-chien-chat

- Arden Grange (1 seule gamme sur 14, la "sensible")
sur farrado, zooplus, petmeds, wouaf-wouaf, mikalo...

- James wellbeloved (1 seule gamme, ils font aussi des friandises sans céréales)
sur petmeds

- Marp
sur croqadom

- Amikinos (1 gamme sur 5, gamme protector (seniors et chiens stérilisés))
sur le site d'Amikinos...

- Brit Care (1 seule gamme sur 10, Brit Care Venison)
sur pets-animalia, animiam, animalland, duchienohchat, ecolovie87...


Les sans céréales ci-dessous sont de qualité très moyenne (voir franchement inintéressants) :


- Luposan (les 2 gammes dispo)
sur zooplus, biofan

- Happy Dog (1 seule gamme sur 16, suprême Afrique)
sur zooplus, le site de happy dog, sud-croquettes

- Mera Dog (1 seule gamme sur 17, "pure Dinde & Pommes de terre", friandises sans céréales aussi disponibles)
sur zooplus (fr et be)

- Exclusion (toutes les gammes)
sur zooplus

- Olympian, 1 seule gamme sans céréales au canard
sur seulementnaturel mais le site a fermé à voir ailleurs



La liste des croquettes AVEC céréales (une ou plus) : (ne se valent pas toutes)


- Acana (les 12 gammes restantes)
sur lamiamcroq, pets-animalia, nourricommelanature, zooplus (.fr, be... mais il n'y en a que 2 ou 3 sur les 10), wanimo, ecolovie87...

-Artemis
sur croqadom

- Gosbi
sur nourricommelanature, lacompagniedescroquettes...

- Platinum (très appétent)
sur platinum-france ou platinum bretagne

- Dog Lover's Gold (1 seule gamme)
sur dcs78

- Natyka Gold (3 gammes, 1 adulte, 1 "vétérinary", et 1 puppy)
sur natyka (10% de remise par de nombreux partenaires)

- Profine (les 8 gammes)
sur pro-dog, crokeo, pets-animalia, animiam, croquettes-profine, lacompagnidescroquettes...

- Gentile
à voir si dispo chez nous

- Josera poulet/riz le seul de "qualité" (certaines gammes abordables mais moins bien, faire le tri)
sur nourrircommelanature et lacompagniedescroquettes, les gammes moins chères sont sur les zooplus

- Real Nature
chez maxizoo (et peut-être jardiland)

- Amikinos (4 gammes sur 5)
sur le site d'Amikinos

- Fisrt Choice
sur dogs discount

- Gö Natural, Golden Eagle (holisitic ou non), ANF (holistic ou non), Enova
sur dewandas, aps-choice, miscota, animosphere, Verlina, cooncalypsos, papatteetcoussinet, tourdesgailles, comptoiranimalier...

- Omnipro Holistic (saumon), Fromm Family gold
sur croqadom

- Arden Grange (toutes les gammes sauf sensible)
sur farrado, zooplus, petmeds, dogpawstore, wouaf-wouaf, mikalo...

- Brit Care (toutes les gammes sauf Venaison)
sur pets-animalia

- Canine Caviar Holistic
sur nourricommelanature

- Wolfsblut (2 gammes sur 8)
sur nourriture-chien-chat

- James Wellbeloved
sur petsmeds

- Nutrivet
sur le site de Nutrivet, animalins...

- Lupovet
sur le site de Lupovet

- Lukullus
sur les divers zooplus (.fr, .be, .es, .co.uk, .de, .it...)



Humide ! (pâtée)


- Platinum
sur platinum-france

- Bozita
sur zooplus entre autres

- Dog Lover's Gold (CAN' DLG, 2 gammes possibles)
sur dcs78.fr

- Grau
sur les zooplus

- Applaws
sur petmeds, zooplus, medicanimal...

- Almo nature
sur les zooplus

- Naturea
sur miscota

- Lukkulus
sur zooplus et surement ailleurs



L'huile de saumon :



- huile de saumon sauvage Nutrivet (chiens et chats)
sur zooplus, le site de Nutrivet...

- huile de saumon sauvage Grizzly
sur le site de grizzly, wanimo, dognet,

- huile de saumon sauvage
nourrircommelanature, lacompagniedescroquettes

- huile de saumon (élevage) salmopet, hunter, ou autre...
sur les zooplus, nourrircommelanature (au meilleur prix en gros bidons), etc...



Les friandises de qualité !



- Platinum, 3 gouts et 2 variétés, fits sticks et click bits, dispo sur platinum-france !

- Gosbi (1 variété et 2 gouts), à peu près identiques aux platinum, sur nourricommalanture, lacompagniedescroquettes, legosbishow.jimdo.com/gosbi/friandises/...

- Chick'nsnack sur lamiamcroq

- Canyon creek sur nourricommelanature et lacompagniedescroquettes

- LANDFLEISCH VERTRIEBS GBMH sur nourricommelanature

- ZiwiPeak (très cher et ultra haut de gamme) sur miscota, et boutique-toutpourmedor



Dans toute cette longue liste certains produits sont meilleurs que d'autres, on peut citer en vrac en sans céréales, ceux qui semblent les meilleurs (tête de liste, ce n'est pas dans l'ordre) :

Orijen, Acana, Taste of the Wild (attention aux minéraux pour les grandes races des gammes adultes weetlands, prairie et pacific stream), Nutrivet Instinct, Applaws, Purizon, Cotecnica, Farrado... surement les meilleurs produits en terme de compo actuellement disponibles.

Sachez quand même que des produits comme Orijen/Acana, TOTW viennent des USA/Canada et sont très souvent en rupture, il y a de vraies difficultés d'approvisionnement et si cela vous saoule de jongler entre les sites à cause des ruptures (même si moins fréquentes), partez plutôt sur d'autres marques comme Cotecnica, Purizon, Farrado, Dog Lover's Gold passion poulet (voir saumon) ou Applaws.

Les autres marques ou gammes sans céréales sont loin de se valoir, certaines sont intéressantes, d'autres produits sont plutôt mauvais, comme Luposan, Happy dog, Mera dog, Olympian, Exclusion... (fin de liste), et ceux entre les 2 sont pas mal selon les gammes.

Dans la liste des croquettes avec céréales idem, certaines sont bien mieux que d'autres, en vrac de préférence :

Gosbi, Platinum, Acana, Artemis, Dog Lover's Gold, Josera (poulet/riz), Profine (pour les petis budgets), First choice, Go natural...

D'autres sont un peu moins bien, ou plus difficiles à trouver, bref ça vous donne déjà un large choix, sachant que la meilleure croquette n'existe pas, il existe de bonnes et de mauvaises compos, et surtout une croquette qui correspondera le mieux possible à VOTRE chien, chacun est unique et aura une croquette qui lui ira mieux qu'une autre.

Pour les chiots de grande et très grande race uniquement, il est très important de choisir un aliment n'ayant pas trop de minéraux (surtout le calcium), avec un rapport Ca/P correct, et qui ne le fasse pas pousser trop vite, si vous n'êtes pas sur de vous, demandez conseil sur ce topic avant de risquer faire une bêtise.

Concernant les friandises elles sont toutes excellentes et très appétentes, les gosbi étant les moins chères, les platinum un peu plus chères et équivalentes (mais plus pratique avec les click bits).

N'hésitez pas à diffuser cette liste au plus grande nombre il n'y a pas de "© YenZ 2013", choisir une bonne alimentation pour son animal est primordial tout au cours de sa vie, d'autant plus que contrairement à nous ils ne varient pas leur alimentation ce qui est d'autant plus important de faire un bon choix.

Et pour finir je vous renvoie vers le topic "comment choisir un aliment" créé par MuzaRègne, ceux qui se posent la question du choix de l'alimentation pour la première fois seront bien éclairés.
*

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Ils mangent quoi ma Pitchoum tes loulous pour avoir un si beau poil???


Merci du compliment, ils sont tous les 2 aux Orijen adulte.  ::

----------


## pyd35

@Pitchoun'= Oui, je les ai lues et relues. C'est à partir de cette liste que j'en ai sélectionné 2 qui semblaient avoir une bonne "côte" sur le forum=1 croquette sans céréale (Applaws senior poulet) +1 croquette avec céréale (Josera viande & riz).
La question que je pose est de savoir comment rattraper la transition à priori ratée = faut-il recommencer avec les les Hill's d'origine (qui provoquaient des coliques et des démangeaisons récurrentes) et les "nouvelles"? ou bien conserver les "nouvelles" en coupant avec du riz, carottes ou haricots verts?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Si Hill's provoque des démangeaisons, faut oublier définitivement. Peut-être abandonner aussi Applaws si visiblement mal supporté.
Maintenant t'as vu que des "sans céréales" y'en a beaucoup d'autres...Faut voir ton budget mensuel.
Lui administrer des probiotiques afin d'aider son système digestif malmener en ce moment.

Celui-ci fait des miracles : http://www.medicanimal.com/produit/~...9FBF3A8E0.jvm1

----------


## pyd35

@Pitchoun'= merci pour le retour.

Au moment de la transition, j'ai démarré ce complément alimentaire: h*ttp://www.obelligne.com/labodem-piel-60-comprimes-xml-2483_2484-11196.html
*Visiblement, cela n'a pas suffit!
Je vais donc tester Yumpro.
Par contre, si je dois laisser tomber Applaws - qui à priori n'est pas bien assimilée - comment faire une bonne transition avec des nouvelles croquettes?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Là il est tellement dérangé niveau digestif, autant passer direct aux nouvelles croquettes accompagnées du "Yumpro bioactiv +" au minimum 1 mois voire plus.

----------


## Kybou!

La transition a peut-être été un poil trop rapide sur un chien hyper sensible ...

Maintenant, il est tout à fait possible que les Applaws ne lui conviennent pas, reste à changer pour voir ! Mais si son système digestif est déjà détraqué, hormis des probiotiques, je n'ajouterais rien de plus ds la gamelle histoire de ne pas en remettre une couche avec une digestion déjà bien perturbée  ::  !

----------


## pyd35

@Pitchoun' et Kybou!

Merci pour les conseils. Ok pour changer de probiotique et virer Applaws (je suis en train d'en chercher d'autres pour essai).
Mais "ne rien rajouter dans la gamelle" c.a.d.= diette complète? Si oui, combien de temps?

----------


## Kybou!

Non, ne rien ajouter dans la gamelle, c'est éviter le riz, les pâtes, les légumes, ça ne servirait à rien hormis encombrer davantage son transit intestinal ...

----------


## del28

ici, applaws finger in ze nose
sauf que liza refuse décidemment les croquettes sans rien d'autre et que mimi fait sa fine bouche par mimétisme (pour mieux terminer les 2 rations dès que j'ai le dos tourné).
bon pas grave hein, on va pas laisser la crevette mourir de faim, j'ai recommencé à mélanger de la patée aux croquettes (un minimum, bien écrasé avec une pointe d'eau histoire de faire sauce plutot. du coup coté maigrichonne ça re-mange de très bon appétit)

----------


## jenny02

Pour commencer une nouvelle marque de croquettes sans pouvoir faire de transition j'avais lu un diète de 24 h attends que les autres confirment...
Perso je n'ai jamais fait de transitions mes chiens ont un estomac en béton armé... jamais eu de soucis... Le seul truc qui leur colle la diarrhée c'est le riz et la c'est horrible...

----------


## brigitten

voilà  pour ma basset hound je fais 50/50 avec des orijen et conectica grain free (j'ai abandonné les rc de l'eleveur) elle est superbe maintenant,beau poil,j'ai une question  est ce que je peux rester sur du 50/50 ?(elle assimile très bien les 2),je veux dire par là que 2 marques différente posent t'elle un problème? merçi pour vos reponses....

----------


## Poupoune 73

non aucun souci, la question a déjà été posée  :: 
alors, convaincue?

----------


## Nath6464

Bonjour

je lis cette discussion depuis de nombreuses années sans jamais sauter le pas et m'inscrire..
je dois aussi remercier Yenz sans qui je bataillerai encore a trouver une croquette convenable..
actuellement, j ai une petite westie de 10 mois que je nourris au sierra Mountain.. Mes trois filles sont nourries ainsi avec ToTW sierra..

Je viens de retomber sur ce post et j'apprends que cette alimentation n est pas fortement recommandé pour sa croissance..

actuellement j ai 3 westies, j ai essayé nutrivet instinct sans aucun résultat concluant, diarhée, vomissement pour ma fille la plus sensible..car on le sait le westie est un chien sensible..
 A l heure actuelle je trouve ma petite relativement mince, j aimerais la remplumer car nous faisons des expos canines..
a l heure actuelle que me recommandez- vous,dans un bon budget qualité prix, sachant que ca ne dépasse pas les 52 euros les 13.6 kilos? ( environ..a voir)
merci je file me presenter  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Maxima Cotecnica Grain Free  ::

----------


## Houitie

Si quelqu'un a des marques de croquettes potables avec juste du saumon et surtout pas de viande (meme graisse de poulet ou ce genre de choses), le minimum de céréales bien sur...  je prends. 
La véto me dit qu'il serait bien de tenter à nouveau de changer... sauf que c'est un peu l'enfer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups, j'ai oublié de préciser, c'est pour Hestia, 22kg en poids de forme et multi allergique.

----------


## Poupoune 73

orijen 6 fish http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/49091
gosbi fish http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/g...-and-rice.html
brit carnilove white fish http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/c...n-chicken.html
acana pacifica http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...ereales/131456
taste of the wild pacific stream http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...d_chien/174926
dog lover's gold passion saumon http://www.dcs78.fr/shop/page/13?ses...NeF&shop_param=
canine caviar holistic http://caninecaviar.fr/cart/index.ph...&product_id=55
purizon poisson (risque de selles molles) http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/al...ereales/315502

j'ai fait le tour des marques de qualité indiquées par yenz à ma connaissance celles citées ci-dessus ne contiennent que du poisson, j'ai éliminé celles de la liste qui contenaient de la viande

----------


## Nath6464

Merci pour les réponses..
dans la même gamme que TOTW, pourrais je utiliser acana, est ce un produit similaire?
Monsieur Faure me conseille les high prairie de TOTW mais le taux de cendres n est il pas dangereux?
quelle est la reelle difference entre applaws et maxima grain free?

----------


## Houitie

Merci beaucoup Yeti et poupoune. 
Orijen et acana je sais qu'elle ne supporte pas. Je vais tester les Gosbi je pense.

----------


## senators

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

j'ai besoin de vos conseils et éclairages pour m'aider à choisir parmi la jungle des croquettes dites holistique.

Ma petite chienne est une shiba inu de 11 semaines, elle a été élevé au royal canin puppy. Marque que je ne veux pas poursuivre plus longtemps.

Du coup j'hésite entre pas mal de marques et je souhaiterai que vous puissiez m'aider un peu, par avance merci.

Tout d'abord Orijen mais assez chèro à l'achat, sinon je suis pas mal tenté par trois quatre autres marques :

- Maxima
- Belcando
- Nutrivet
- Carnilove


Alors à vous de me dire, laquelle choisir plus qu'une autre.

 ::

----------


## cerbere

regarde aussi profine

----------


## Poupoune 73

ça dépend de ce que tu cherches, belcando et profine ne boxent pas du tout dans la même catégorie que maxima, carnilove et nutrivet instinct. as-tu regardé p360 le récapitulatif de Yenz (sa 2e intervention sur la page)? à la fin de son message il y a un post-it de muzarègne sur comment choisir l'alimentation de son chien, très bien fait

----------


## cerbere

maxima me fait peur avec un taux de proteine à 38%

----------


## senators

J'avais regarder la liste avec attention, mais j'avais zappé le lien je vais corriger cette erreur.

Je cherche l'aliment le plus sain pour ma louloute sans pour autant finir à découvert lool.

----------


## Elka08

Bonjour, bonjour, 

Je viens vers vous car j'ai décidé de changer de marque de croquettes pour mes deux chiens pour des raisons financières. 
J'ai voulu passer au Raw Feeding ou au BARF mais ça ne sera pas possible finalement, après réflexion niveau organisation c'est beaucoup trop compliqué pour moi. 

Du coup point de vue croquettes je me suis arrêtée sur les Nutrivet (gamme instinct) et sur les Purizon (qui semble pas trop mal niveau qualitée/prix). A votre avis qu'est ce qui semble être le mieux? Avez vous des retours sur les deux marques? 
J'ai actuellement une beauceronne de 4 ans (nourrie au platinum) et un chiot saarloos de 3 mois (nourri au Eukanuba grand chiot....j'ai gardé la marque de l'éleveuse dans un premier temps). 
Merci pour vos conseils  :Smile:

----------


## Phnix

Je ne m'y connais pas du tout en alimentation chien, alors je viens vers vous : Dog, 13 ans, labrachien croisé de son état, une vingtaine de kg, devrait bientôt venir nous rejoindre  :: 
Vous conseillez quoi comme croquettes ?
Ça consomme combien en croquettes par mois un chien d'une vingtaine de kg ?
Je pensais partir sur un budget de 40€/mois max, car on va sûrement avoir des factures vétos...

----------


## Didi4994

> Bonjour, bonjour, 
> 
> Je viens vers vous car j'ai décidé de changer de marque de croquettes pour mes deux chiens pour des raisons financières. 
> J'ai voulu passer au Raw Feeding ou au BARF mais ça ne sera pas possible finalement, après réflexion niveau organisation c'est beaucoup trop compliqué pour moi. 
> 
> Du coup point de vue croquettes je me suis arrêtée sur les Nutrivet (gamme instinct) et sur les Purizon (qui semble pas trop mal niveau qualitée/prix). A votre avis qu'est ce qui semble être le mieux? Avez vous des retours sur les deux marques? 
> J'ai actuellement une beauceronne de 4 ans (nourrie au platinum) et un chiot saarloos de 3 mois (nourri au Eukanuba grand chiot....j'ai gardé la marque de l'éleveuse dans un premier temps). 
> Merci pour vos conseils


Bonjour, mes chiennes sont aux Purizon et c'est parfait. Ma première chienne est passée par plusieurs types de croquettes et soit elle n'aimait pas (comme les Gosbi) soit elle les digérait mal mais avec les Purizon aucun souci elle ne rechigne pas sa gamelle et plus aucun souci de digestion. Et niveau qualité prix je confirme je  trouve ça vraiment bien.

----------


## Elka08

> Bonjour, mes chiennes sont aux Purizon et c'est parfait. Ma première chienne est passée par plusieurs types de croquettes et soit elle n'aimait pas (comme les Gosbi) soit elle les digérait mal mais avec les Purizon aucun souci elle ne rechigne pas sa gamelle et plus aucun souci de digestion. Et niveau qualité prix je confirme je  trouve ça vraiment bien.


Merci pour le témoignage, j'attends de voir si il y a d'autres avis et je passerais ensuite une commande de l'un ou de l'autre je pense.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> maxima me fait peur avec un taux de proteine à 38%


un peu de lecture  ::  Muzarègne a déjà donné ces liens plusieurs, et beaucoup d'entre nous tiennent à disposition les analyses sanguines de chiens, y compris seniors, nourris avec des taux de protéines ANIMALES compris entre 35 et 40%. d'autant que plus tu baisses de le taux de prot, plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides, c'est mécanique. donc franchement, pour nourrir un carnivore, que te dit ton bon sens? protéines animales ou glucides?
http://files.championpetfoods.com/My...gh_Protein.pdf

http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne m'y connais pas du tout en alimentation chien, alors je viens vers vous : Dog, 13 ans, labrachien croisé de son état, une vingtaine de kg, devrait bientôt venir nous rejoindre 
> Vous conseillez quoi comme croquettes ?
> Ça consomme combien en croquettes par mois un chien d'une vingtaine de kg ?
> Je pensais partir sur un budget de 40/mois max, car on va sûrement avoir des factures vétos...


regarde p360 de ce topic yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé la plupart des marques de qualité, et en bas de son message il y a le lien vers un post-it très bien fait de Muzarègne sur "comment choisir l'aliment de son chien"

concernant les quantités pour des marques très haut de gamme yenz préconisait une ration de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme du chien (pour un adulte); ensuite on adapte en fonction. donc pour un chien de 20kg, si c'est son poids de forme je partirais sur 200g/j. sachant quand même que plus un chien est petit, plus il brûle de calories et donc plus il doit manger par rapport à sa taille

----------


## Lou

C'est le poids que l'asso t'as donné Phnix ? Sur la photo je le voyais plus faire une trentaine de kg qu'une vingtaine ^^

----------


## Kybou!

> maxima me fait peur avec un taux de proteine à 38%


Cerbere, sérieux, tu me fais VRAIMENT honte !  ::

----------


## nila

Bonjour  :Smile: 

C'est grâce à cette rubrique trèèès instructive et riche en conseils très pertinents que j'ai choisi de donner des Maxima grain free à mon berger écossais de 1 an et 9 mois, et ce depuis un an maintenant.
Beau poil, belles selles... bref, tout correct.

Mais depuis quelque temps, il semble ne plus les apprécier, il les renifle avec un air vaguement dégoûté, mange mais ne termine pas sa gamelle. Il en laisse peu mais n'empêche ça m'interpelle car avant, il se jettait dessus et engloutissait tout en 30 secondes.
Je ne pense pas qu'il ait des soucis digestifs car il reste accro à tout autre nourriture (croquettes du chat, bout de fromage et autre friandise...). 

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait constaté aussi une diminution de l'appétence pour ces croquettes ? Ou est-ce tout simplement le chien qui se lasse de manger toujours la même chose ?

Je me tâte donc pour essayer d'autres croquettes de qualité égale, idéalement sans céréales mais lesquelles  :Confused:  ... grosse prise de tête... sachant qu'il est plutôt sensible des intestins et qu'il ne supporte pas les croquettes du style Orijen, TOTW, Nutrivet... car selles très molles.
Sur le site NCLN, monsieur Faure propose les Josera viande et riz ou les Nutragold (j'ai été étonnée qu'il ne préconise plus les Gosbi, la qualité aurait-elle changé ?). 
La composition des Josera et Nutragold ne me plaît qu'à moitié mais je ne m'y connais pas non plus. Puis-je vous demander ce que vous en pensez ou ce que vous conseilleriez en alternative correcte aux Maxima ?

Merci pour votre aide !  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

exclusive of gosbi semble toujours sur le site de NCLN, qu'entends-tu par "il ne les préconise plus"?
sinon tu peux peut-être t'orienter vers les applaws (au moins cher sur zooplus.co.uk de mémoire), sinon les brit carnilove? ou acana? nutram grain free (si tes finances te le permettent...)? platinum? purizon (sur zooplus)? dog lover's gold?

----------


## Quaraba

Bonjour Nila,

Si les maxima lui conviennent bien, ce serait dommage de changer. L'huile de saumon sauvage est vraiment bien pour rendre les croquettes appetentes (en plus cela leur donne un beau poil) ou alors du gruyere rapé sur les croquettes si il aime le fromage.

Par contre, je suis pas sure qu'un chien se lasse de toujours manger la même chose.

----------


## Kybou!

Regarde ds la liste de Yenz en p.360 et compare les prix ... Là, honnêtement, je ne vois pas ...

----------


## Phnix

> C'est le poids que l'asso t'as donné Phnix ? Sur la photo je le voyais plus faire une trentaine de kg qu'une vingtaine ^^


Entre 20 et 30 en tout cas !
Je l'espère plus proche de 20 que de 30  ::  

J'ai déjà eu une labrachien croisé quelques jours, et même si elle faisait 19kg, elle en paraissait plus ! J'espère que c'est aussi le cas pour Dog.

Là c'est son post > http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...5/#post2013436

A priori, je pars pour des Acana Senior.
... Il va les manger ?  ::

----------


## nila

> exclusive of gosbi semble toujours sur le site de NCLN, qu'entends-tu par "il ne les préconise plus"?
> sinon tu peux peut-être t'orienter vers les applaws (au moins cher sur zooplus.co.uk de mémoire), sinon les brit carnilove? ou acana? nutram grain free (si tes finances te le permettent...)? platinum? purizon (sur zooplus)? dog lover's gold?


Par "il ne les préconise plus", je voulais juste dire que par le passé, lorsque je demandais conseil sur NCLN pour mon autre chien, il m'orientait toujours vers les Gosbi, la meilleure alternative en terme de rapport qualité/prix/appétence/digestibilité/selles. Mais bon, c'était il y a plusieurs mois et c'est vrai qu'alors les nutragold n'étaient pas disponibles sur le site. J'ai juste été étonnée, c'est tout  :Smile: .
Je vais regarder plus en détail la composition des croquettes que tu proposes, merci !




> Bonjour Nila,
> 
> Si les maxima lui conviennent bien, ce serait dommage de changer. L'huile de saumon sauvage est vraiment bien pour rendre les croquettes appetentes (en plus cela leur donne un beau poil) ou alors du gruyere rapé sur les croquettes si il aime le fromage.
> 
> Par contre, je suis pas sure qu'un chien se lasse de toujours manger la même chose.


Je mets déjà d'office de l'huile de saumon Nutrivet sur ses croquettes  :Smile: . Et j'ai essayé le fromage râpé depuis quelques jours mais bof bof, il me regarde l'air de dire "si tu crois que tu vas m'appâter avec ça...". Je ne tiens pas à essayer d'autres rajouts sinon c'est la porte ouverte vers des surenchères sans fin  :: .
C'est vrai que ça m'ennuierait de changer de croquettes. Après en avoir essayé différentes marques (et dépensé des sous) qui ne convenaient pas (selles très molles), j'étais soulagée d'avoir trouvé les maxima lui conviennent bien à tout niveau, à moi aussi (pour la composition).

Je vais donc persister une bonne semaine. Si je vois qu'il les boude toujours, je prendrai en compte ce qu'il me "dit" car quand même, manger du bout des lèvres et laisser une bonne dizaine de croquettes dans sa gamelle, ça ne lui ressemble pas, c'est même du jamais vu  :Smile: .

Merci Yeti (et Poupoune  :: ) et Quaraba pour vos avis !  :Smile:

----------


## Quaraba

Vous avez raison d'attendre un peu, surtout si il va bien et ne maigrit pas.

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai trouvé un article super interressant. Je vais essayer de le mettre.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

2éme page



- - - Mise à jour - - -

3ème page

----------


## YenZ

coucou tout le monde !!  :: 
 et bises à mamie, kybou, sarah (la nouvelle conseillère en nutrition de rescue  :: )... et celles que j'oublie  :Smile:

----------


## senators

Bonjour, bonjour il y en a t'il parmi vous qui utilise les croquettes Natyka ? 

Marque qui semble de prendre un nouvel envol.

Votre avis sur ces croquettes ? 

Merci.

----------


## Phnix

Refuge oblige, Dog a des selles très très molles (on a vu ça en balade quand on est allé le voir, mais c'est pareil pour tous les chiens du refuge). Il vaut mieux commencer avec des croquettes vétos digestives ou pas ?

----------


## Houitie

Non je ne pense pas. 
Le stress du refuge + le fait de se retenir pour ne pas trop faire en box et ils ont quasi tous la diarhée. 
Perso je passe les chiesn en FA avec de bonnes croquettes, je donne du smecta si besoin les 3-4 premiers jours et ça va tout seul (et un bon vermifuge qui aide bien aussi)

----------


## Phnix

Ok.
Le site Tiend*nim*l est fiable ? Ils livrent dans les délais ?

----------


## Houitie

je ne connais pas, désolée.

----------


## Quaraba

Je ne connais pas Natyka, faut dire qu'il y a tellement de marques. Perso, la mienne est à 50% Orijen fish, 50% tow pacifica stream et huile saumon sauvage. Essayez d'aller sur des forums en tapant avis croquettes Natyka.

----------


## Tisouen

Je suis aux natyka. J'ai testé toutes les gammes. Mais je suis déçue du prix qui augmente et des kilos qui baissent pour les nouvelles recettes.  Et déçue aussi que le VIP (sans cereales) n'ait pas plus de proteines. 

Mais autrement j'ai des chiens en bonnes santé avec. Mon vieux de 16 ans à des analyses de sang de jeune chien et le côté plus humide me plaît.  Elles ont une bonne appétence et j'ai pas vu de chiens les refuser.

----------


## jenny02

> Par "il ne les préconise plus", je voulais juste dire que par le passé, lorsque je demandais conseil sur NCLN pour mon autre chien, il m'orientait toujours vers les Gosbi, la meilleure alternative en terme de rapport qualité/prix/appétence/digestibilité/selles. Mais bon, c'était il y a plusieurs mois et c'est vrai qu'alors les nutragold n'étaient pas disponibles sur le site. J'ai juste été étonnée, c'est tout .
> Je vais regarder plus en détail la composition des croquettes que tu proposes, merci !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je mets déjà d'office de l'huile de saumon Nutrivet sur ses croquettes . Et j'ai essayé le fromage râpé depuis quelques jours mais bof bof, il me regarde l'air de dire "si tu crois que tu vas m'appâter avec ça...". Je ne tiens pas à essayer d'autres rajouts sinon c'est la porte ouverte vers des surenchères sans fin .
> C'est vrai que ça m'ennuierait de changer de croquettes. Après en avoir essayé différentes marques (et dépensé des sous) qui ne convenaient pas (selles très molles), j'étais soulagée d'avoir trouvé les maxima lui conviennent bien à tout niveau, à moi aussi (pour la composition).
> 
> ...


Si tout est Ok niveau santé perso je continuerai au maxima s'il les supporte bien tant qu'il les mange et reste OK niveau santé. Au pire s'ils boudent un ou 2 jours je laisse la gamelle 15 minutes s'il en reste je mets la gamelle de côté et je la ressort le lendemain... En général ils ne trainent plus le lendemain

----------


## Adibou

Bon bah non, ça ne passe pas.

Le récap de Yenz restera en page 360 !

----------


## Kybou!

> Je suis aux natyka. J'ai testé toutes les gammes. *Mais je suis déçue du prix qui augmente et des kilos qui baissent pour les nouvelles recettes.  Et déçue aussi que le VIP (sans cereales) n'ait pas plus de proteines*. 
> 
> Mais autrement j'ai des chiens en bonnes santé avec. Mon vieux de 16 ans à des analyses de sang de jeune chien et le côté plus humide me plaît.  Elles ont une bonne appétence et j'ai pas vu de chiens les refuser.


 ::  ! Natyka ...  ::

----------


## Bolinette

On a trouvé les maxima grain free à bot*nic, donc c'est parti pour la transition pour BOla. En espérant que ça arrive à la rassasier et qu'elle perde enfin du poids, sinon, on essaiera les acana light.
Pour Rita, j'ai commandé des applaws sur zo*plus, mais toujours pas livré après une semaine. Résultat, obligée de racheter un paquet de Hills parce que de toute façon, il en faudra pour faire la transition.

----------


## Kybou!

> On a trouvé les maxima grain free à bot*nic, donc c'est parti pour la transition pour BOla. En espérant que ça arrive à la rassasier et qu'elle perde enfin du poids, sinon, on essaiera les acana light.
> Pour Rita, j'ai commandé des applaws sur zo*plus, mais toujours pas livré après une semaine. Résultat, obligée de racheter un paquet de Hills parce que de toute façon, il en faudra pour faire la transition.


Les Maxima Cotecnica pour maigrir ??? J'ai mal lu/compris ou bien ?

----------


## Bolinette

En fait, Bola est une goinfre, jamais rassasiée. Et le premier problème est là, parce que les voisins sont des c*ns qui lui donnent à bouffer en douce (on a tout essayé, il y a encore des accidents) parce qu'elle réclame tout le temps, parce que quand elle a finit sa gamelle, elle tente de finir celles des autres et que pour finir le tableau elle prend son dessert dans la litière du chat. Donc, précédemment sur ce post, on (j'ai oublié qui et je retrouve pas le message avec mon téléphone) m'a conseillé ces croquettes car elles rassasient (là elle mange du satiety, donc bouffe à poules signé RC gonflé avec de l'air et plein de fibres ; la seule chose qui l'empêche de devenir folle à partir de 16h tant elle a faim)

Elle a un petit surpoids qui lui vient de tout les extras qu'elle mange dans le dos de ma mère et qui font qu'on arrive à une gamelle négative

----------


## Kybou!

Je vois, sincèrement, j'ai quand même de gros doutes sur le fait que des Maxima Cotecnica puissent la faire maigrir ... Même en donnant la dose minimum, tous les chiens que j'ai connus ont pris du poids avec ces croquettes ...

Puis ça ne l'empêchera pas de mendier/quémander si elle a pris l'habitude de le faire malheureusement ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je connais un chat qui a (avait plutôt) le même problème, c'est assez terrible ...

----------


## Bolinette

Elle a vécu ses deux premières années sur les restes qu'on voulait bien lui donner. Même la nourriture très pimentée / poivrée ne lui fait pas peur. Ensuite perrera et gros manque de nourriture, puis en transit où elle a reçu 3 rations par jour de croquettes de supermarché, stérilisation et poids difficile a stabiliser.
Seul gros avantage, le jour où elle boude sa gamelle, je fonce aux urgences véto

----------


## pomku

Elle a beaucoup à perdre ta louloute, Bolinette ?

----------


## Bolinette

J'ai fini par retrouver le message




> En gros si je comprends bien le satiety en réalité c'est comme un light (donc bourré de fibres pour compenser et faire du volume), à part qu'il n'a pas les taux habituels de prot/gras d'un light ?
> 
> Dans ce cas sans hésiter je choisirais Maxima grain free adulte, c'est de loin la croquette qui a le plus rassasié mes chiens, ça se peut aussi qu'elle soit simplement très très gourmande (en plus de ne pas être assez rassasiée avec ses croq habituelles)
> Pour moi c'est la croquette qui risque de rassasier au mieux ta chienne, quelqu'un avait la même problématique que toi (chienne intenable qui réclamait non stop !!) et qui a fini par être rassasiée avec Maxima, sa maitresse n'en revenait pas !


1kg environ, soit 1/12° de son poids. En fait c'est la chienne de ma mère, mais comme elle n'est pas sur le forum, c'est toujours moi qui fait les demandes.

----------


## jenny02

Les maxima j'ai tenté aussi bah j'ai bien vite laisser tomber Togo qui a toujours été svelte avec les maxima il a choper vla la graissouille sur les côtes je ne parle pas de Luna qui elle est devenue petite barrique...

Pour un chien qui a des soucis de poids (comme ma Luna) je conseille les acana light and fit c'est la première fois de toute sa vie que j'arrive a la maintenir a son poids de forme depuis 6 mois elle est juste nikel. Togo lui est sous orijen senior pareil il n'a jamais été aussi beau...

----------


## pomku

Si tu en as le courage, passe-la au régime blancs de poulet -haricots verts. 
Mon Pillow a perdu 2,3 kg grâce à ce "régime". Depuis, il a atteint un poids correct pour sa santé , il est repassé aux croquettes, et il est stable…  :Smile:

----------


## Bolinette

Le problème c'est que Bola n'est plus toute jeune (9 ans) et qu'elle bouge moins qu'avant. Ce week end, j'avais ma petite Rita, toute jeune et Bola s'est remise à courir dans le jardin comme une folle. Elle a besoin d'un copain chien pour jouer, elle aime moins jouer avec un humain, mais l'autre loulou de ma mère ne veut pas jouer avec elle (alors qu'il a joué avec Rita l'empafé). Mais bon Bola est deux fois plus grosse que lui et Rita de sa taille et Cachou est mauvais perdant.

Ma mère songe au BARF, mais la logistique est difficile et on a tellement peur de faire une erreur

----------


## Kybou!

Le BARF n'est pas compliqué, il faut juste prendre le temps de bien se documenter eu préalable mais selon moi, ça reste vraiment le top de l'alimentation pour les carnivores  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, honnêtement, à ta place, je testerais les Acana light and fit, ce sont les croquettes qui donnent les meilleurs résultats à ce niveau-là .... Si ta louloute a vraiment trop faim, n'hésite pas à rajouter 1/3 de haricots verts dans sa gamelle, ça cale bien en général  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Elle en est à presque la moitié de sa gamelle en haricot ou courgettes, sans effet. L'avantage du BARF, c'est que la cuisse de poulet entière ça l'occupera plus longtemps. Même avec la gamelle labyrinthe c'est une rapide

Bon après ma mère cède vite alors elle a pigé le truc. Avec moi elle est plus calme

----------


## Poupoune 73

ma bergère de roumanie adoptée à 6 ans en 2012 a perdu un cinquième de son poids (25->19kg) en quelques mois et elle a eu quelques sacs de maxima  ::  chaque chien est différent. bon après on fait pas mal de sport aussi, ça joue.

----------


## kalea

effectivement, je suis passée à mon Botanic, ils vendent maintenant les croquettes Cotecnica dont le maxima grain free, plus cher que sur NCLN par exemple, mais pour qui veut tester sans avoir à commander sur le net c'est bien, c'est chouette si les animaleries se mettent à proposer des croquettes de qualité

----------


## Bolinette

En plus je suis tombée sur un vendeur qui était pour les sans céréales  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ripich

Je ne sais pas si cela à déjà été signalé mais je ne donne presque pas de croquettes à mon chien ( un labrador 4 ans ) mais plutot de la viande et des légumes (parfois frais parfois restes). Quelqu'un aurait-il des conseils à me donner car je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais poussé le raisonnement très loin. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je suis là.

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Je ne sais pas si cela à déjà été signalé mais je ne donne presque pas de croquettes à mon chien ( un labrador 4 ans ) mais plutot de la viande et des légumes (parfois frais parfois restes). Quelqu'un aurait-il des conseils à me donner car je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais poussé le raisonnement très loin. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je suis là.


Voici de quoi éclairer ta lanterne : ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## Tisouen

> ! Natyka ...


J'irai pas jusqu'à cracher dessus non plus. Elles sont quand même pas mal pour des croquettes avec une cereale. C'est loin d'être de la merde type RC ou supermarché.  Maintenant niveau prix il y a évidemment mieux. Mais en alimentation semi humide ils sont dans les prix ( voir moins cher ?) que les autres croquettes semi humide platinum

----------


## Kybou!

> Maintenant niveau prix il y a évidemment mieux


C'est surtout ça oui ! Rapport qualité/prix, il y a LARGEMENT mieux !

----------


## Tisouen

Pas en  semi humide et j'aime bien le fait que les croquettes ne gonflent pas dans l'estomac.  Et y a moyen de faire baisser les prix avec les parrainages ou grande famille il me semble.

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'était pas avec Natyka qu'une éleveuse avait reçu une palette moisie (littéralement, moisissure blanche sur les croquettes) qu'ils avaient pas voulu rembourser ? Si je crois bien.

----------


## Poupoune 73

ouaip, mais c'était pas sur ce forum  ::

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai voulu faire 50% orijen fish et 50% pacifica tow (alors qu'avant elle était 100% orijen). Résultat: c'était une mauvaise idée, elle fait beaucoup plus de selles qu'avant (par contre bien moulées). Donc je finis le sac et repasse à 100% orijen fish.

----------


## Tisouen

Oui mais il s'agit pas vraiment de cette version qu'on m'a raconté moi. Il s'agit d'un conflit entre deux personnes qui se connaissent (le créateur de natyka qui est aussi éleveur de husky et une personne ancien ami à qui il n'a pas voulu vendre un chien) . Perso j'ai jamais eu de croquettes moisies.  Et quand j'ai un soucis j'ai un soucis c'est réglé rapidement par mail et si vraiment besoin d'une réponse rapide on m'appelle.

----------


## Kybou!

> Oui mais il s'agit pas vraiment de cette version qu'on m'a raconté moi. Il s'agit d'un conflit entre deux personnes qui se connaissent (le créateur de natyka qui est aussi éleveur de husky et une personne ancien ami à qui il n'a pas voulu vendre un chien) . Perso j'ai jamais eu de croquettes moisies.*  Et quand j'ai un soucis j'ai un soucis c'est réglé rapidement par mail et si vraiment besoin d'une réponse rapide on m'appelle*.


Hé bien, j'ai eu moins de chance que toi ... Plus jamais de Natyka chez moi en tout cas !

----------


## Phnix

Les Acana Senior sont là, mais pas le chien  :: 
J'espère qu'il va les aimer...
20.900, sachant que si il reprend un peu de poids c'est bien, ça fait quoi en ration ?
Je ferai le point avec ma véto la semaine prochaine mais c'est pour savoir quoi faire samedi.

----------


## May-May

Bonsoir,

J'ai lu le topic, mais j'ai quand même une question. Je récupère Belette la semaine prochaine, et elle est devenue très difficile. Elle ne mange ses croquettes que s'il y a de la pâté dedans... Du coup elle est nourrie aux croquettes bof avec de la pâté médiocre.

Vous me conseillez quelles croquettes et quelle pâté ? Est-ce que je peux mélanger n'importe quelles croquettes de qualité avec n'importe quelle pâté de qualité ? Je voudrais éviter que ce ne soit trop "riche" et qu'elle prenne trop de poids à cause de la pâté  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour être sûr tu rajoutes pas de la pâtée en plus, tu diminues proportionnellement la ration de croquettes.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Les Acana Senior sont là, mais pas le chien 
> J'espère qu'il va les aimer...
> 20.900, sachant que si il reprend un peu de poids c'est bien, ça fait quoi en ration ?
> Je ferai le point avec ma véto la semaine prochaine mais c'est pour savoir quoi faire samedi.


franc succès des acana senior pour mes 3 chiens  ::  (achetées chez dewandas, tarif raisonnsable) pour la ration yenz préconisait 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme, à ajuster en fonction. donc là pour un chien de 13 ans je partirais sur 200g et voir comment ça lui profite

----------


## May-May

> Pour être sûr tu rajoutes pas de la pâtée en plus, tu diminues proportionnellement la ration de croquettes.


Il n'y a pas un risque qu'elle n'ait pas ce qu'il lui faut ? Parce que la pâtée n'est pas très "nourrissante" il me semble.

----------


## Tisouen

> Hé bien, j'ai eu moins de chance que toi ... Plus jamais de Natyka chez moi en tout cas !


Y avait Natyka avant quand personne ne répondait et que c'était la merde et Natyka maintenant depuis qu'ils se sont séparés de cette personne  (il n'y a pas si longtemps puisque la justice est longue et que ca a été au tribunal). J'ai mes livraisons en quelques jours. Si y a une rupture ou une erreur j'ai un mail ou un coup de tel et s'ils ont oublié de me prévenir (ce qui peut arriver) j'envoie un mail et j'ai une réponse immédiate et/ou un rappel pour faire un avoir ou je choisis autre chose. S'ils se plantent ils renvoient à leur frais sans soucis. Donc ça a bien changé quand même.

----------


## Ortie

Bonjour tout le monde !  :Smile: 

J'aimerais svp un petit conseil de la part des pros de la croquettes, s'ils ont 5 minutes. 

Mon chien est un shetland de 6 mois, 6.5 kg. Il était sous RC chez l'éleveur et à ses débuts chez moi. J'ai voulu le passer sous Orijen puppy, avec une transition sur 6 semaines. Je suis à la 2e semaine (20% Orijen, 80% RC) et il a déjà des diarrhées... 

A votre avis, cela signifie-t-il que je peux faire une croix sur le sans céréales ou pas forcément ? (Dans ce cas je pense partir sur Nutrivet...)
Si je passe au sans céréales, me conseilleriez-vous plutôt Dog Lovers Gold ou Acana (ou encore autre chose, après tout) ? Y a-t-il des gammes à privilégier chez Acana (il me semble qu'il fallait éviter Grassland à cause des minéraux) ?

Sachant que les autres problématiques avec mon chien sont la taille des croquettes (les Orijen puppy étaient un peu grosses pour lui) et l'appétence (il est un peu difficile, et les Orijen ne lui plaisaient pas trop). 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas d'avoir pris le temps de me lire.  :Smile:

----------


## Pitchoun'

Mon colley avait rencontré aussi des soucis digestifs avec les Orijen puppy, il était donc passé aux Orijen adulte et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.  :Smile: 
Il avait aussi 6-7 mois à l'époque.

----------


## Poupoune 73

regarde les maxima cotecnica grainfree sinon?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Extrait d'un article du Dr Jodie Gruenstern pour Dogs Naturally Magazine : 

*
Les régimes restrictifs en protéines et les maladies rénales*

L'affirmation selon laquelle il faut nourrir les animaux âgés ou atteints de maladies rénales ou hépatiques avec un aliment à teneur en protéines réduite est peut être le mythe sur les aliments vétérinaires qui fait le plus de mal. 
Un vétérinaire* endocrinologue respecté et auteur d'un livre sur la préparation d'aliments ménagers pour les chiens et chats affirme qu'il est important de NE PAS restreindre les protéines chez les animaux malades du foie. Elle explique que, lorsque la maladie progresse, il devient nécessaire au tissu musculaire d'aider à l'élimination des déchets métaboliques. Si les protéines ont été restreintes et que la fonte musculaire a eu lieu, cette fonction ne sera pas possible. Les animaux sous régime faible en protéines succomberont aux effets de l'accumulation de toxines dans l'organisme tôt ou tard, à cause de la perte de cette masse musculaire.

Dans ma pratique vétérinaire je nourris depuis des années mes patients malades du foie ou des reins avec une alimentation crue très riche en protéines de qualité, avec succès. Chaque repas contient aussi des probiotiques et une bonne quantité de légumes mixés pour aider à l'élimination des déchets protéiques (urée) par les fèces. Ce mélange, la présence d'eau, et la _qualité_ des protéines aide à limiter les déchets protéiques, qui peuvent devenir un fardeau pour les organes malades.


etc etc, la suite ici .


*Dr Patricia Schenck

----------


## Djynie

Bonjour. Je viens vous demander conseil pour la chienne de ma mère. C'est un pékinois de 3,5 kg, elle a 10 ans. Elle a eu l'helicobastère dans l'estomac et le véto a donc conseillé de changer de croquettes et de prendre des royal canin intestinal law fat. Or, ma mère trouve que la chienne mange beaucoup moins, qu'elle a du mal à avaler les coquettes (elles sont plutôt grosses et il manque quelques dents à Anggun). Donc, je recherche des croquettes qui sont adaptées très petit chien (petit sophage, elle a déjà eu un dème, sans doute à force d'avaler les croquettes entières), pour estomac sensible et rassasiantes (normalement Anggun est un petit estomac sur pattes, pas difficile). Merci d'avance pour vos conseils !
Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé cela ? Est-ce que cela pourrait convenir ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Reçu ce soir :


*Nous présentons notre aliment sans céréales
"Exclusive of Gosbi Grain Free"*

Avec ce nouveau *GRAIN FREE* nous avons lancé sur le marché notre option plus sensible et hypoallergénique, sans céréales, un produit d'haute qualité qui complète
la gamme "Exclusive of GOSBI".



*POUR QUOI 
CHOISIR UNE ALIMENTATION SANS CÉRÉALES?*






_Pour améliorer la santé et le bien-être de votre animal de compagnie. Fortement recommandé pour les chiens qui souffrent d'allergies alimentaires, surpoids ou diabète, du fait de l'absence des hydrates de carbone des céréales favorise la résolution de ces problèmes._






*LA SANTÉ DE VOTRE CHIEN
C'EST LE PLUS IMPORTANT*






Une bonne alimentation est synonyme de santé. Avec notre savoir faire, avec un procédé de fabrication  de cuisson à basses températures et avec des ingrédients de proximité, naturels et strictement sélectionnés, nous obtenons ainsi un produit plus écologique, économique et de proximité, avec tous les avantages de la diète méditerranéenne.

----------


## YenZ

Plus d'infos =) http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/grain-free-puppy/

et  http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/grain-free/

Bizarrement même analyses pour le puppy et l'adulte, quel intérêt d'avoir un sans céréales à 28% de prot ? mouais...

----------


## nila

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Connaissez-vous les croquettes "Canagan" (sans céréales) ?

Il me semble n'avoir encore rien lu sur cette marque sur ce topic. Si je me trompe, toutes mes excuses  :Smile: 
Mais j'aimerais avoir un avis sur la composition (qui à moi me paraît correcte, mais je suis loin d'être une pro  :: ).

*COMPOSITION*

Poulet désossé fraîchement préparé (26%), Poulet déshydraté (25%), Patate douce, pois, Pomme de terre, Protéine de pois, Luzerne, Graisse de poulet (3.1%), ufs déshydratés (3.1%), Jus de poulet (1.6%), Huile de saumon (1.2%), Minéraux, Vitamines, Glucosamine (1000 mg/Kg), Méthyle Sulphonyl Méthane (1000 mg/Kg), Pomme, Carotte, Épinard, Psyllium, Algue, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Chondroïtine (700 mg/Kg), Camomille, Menthe poivrée, Souci, Canneberge, Anis, Fenugrec.
*
ANALYSE*

Protéine brute
33.00%

Matière grasse
17.00%

Fibres brutes
3.50%

Cendres
9.00%

Humidité
8.50%

Oméga 6
2.80%

Oméga 3
0.90%

Calcium
1.86%

Phosphore
1.42%



*ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS (PAR KG)*

Vitamine A
16,250 IU

Vitamine D3
2,400 IU

Vitamine E
240 IU

Fer
641 mg

Zinc
577 mg

Manganèse
141 mg

Cuivre
46 mg

Iodure de calcium
3.14 mg

Sélénite de sodium
0.53 mg




Ca, c'est la variété 'poulet'. 
Il existe aussi une variété au saumon et une au canard.
67 euros pour un sac de 12 kg  :: 
Le site : http://canagan.fr/index.html#

Merci pour vos avis !  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

ça a l'air pas mal, mais en dehors du poulet en 1ère et 2e position on a 5 ingrédients non "viandés": les légumineuses, ça me parait bof, ensuite le taux de cendres est trop haut et le prix  :: perso je m'orienterais plutôt vers nutram grain free (si tes finances le permettent) ou brit carnilove, dans le même style

----------


## Noemie-

J'ai finit la transition de gosbi avec ma chienne, elle a l'air de bien les tolérer, ses selles sont belles et moulées. Mais par contre j'ai l'impression qu'elle fait pluss de fois caca en balade  :: 

A voir au fil du sac, surtout qu'elle mange tous les cacas qu'elle trouve dehors donc ça joue peut être ces jours ci  ::

----------


## nila

> ça a l'air pas mal, mais en dehors du poulet en 1ère et 2e position on a 5 ingrédients non "viandés": les légumineuses, ça me parait bof, ensuite le taux de cendres est trop haut et le prix perso je m'orienterais plutôt vers nutram grain free (si tes finances le permettent) ou brit carnilove, dans le même style


En fait, je donne à mon chien (1 an et 9 mois) les Maxima depuis un an. J'en suis très contente (poids ok, selles ok,...). Lui commence à les bouder ou à se lasser mais bon, là n'est pas le 'problème'.

Le problème, c'est que j'habite en Belgique et par ici, pas de revendeur de Maxima. Donc, je les commande sur NCLN mais avec les frais d'envoi (30 euros pour ma dernière commande), ça fait cher les croquettes  :: .

Pour éviter ces frais d'envoi, j'ai trouvé un site belge qui propose les Canagan, que je ne connaissais pas. d'où ma demande pour un avis  :Smile: .
Ce site propose aussi les Orijen et TOTW mais mon chien ne les supporte pas (selles très molles).
Ainsi que les Canidae, Nutram grain free, Carnilove, Applaws, Acana ----> entre ces 5 marques, laquelle serait plus à conseiller ?
sachant qu'il a vite des soucis de transit que seuls, les maxima ont bien résolu (j'ai essayé aussi les Simpsons 80/20 : selles très molles).

Yeti (merci pour ta réponse  :Smile:  :Smile: ), les Nutram grain free ne sont pas si chères que ça : 57 euros pour un sac de 11kg34 (les maxima, par ex, coûtent 61 euros pour 14 kg).

----------


## YenZ

Ah si Nutram grain free est quand même très cher, 11.34kg pour 57€ ça fait 70€/14kg (aussi cher qu'Orijen voir même plus cher) là ou Maxima est à 61€, et tu peux même trouver moins cher que ça.
Quoi que je viens d'aller sur le site auquel je pensais, c'est hallucinant comment ils ont augmenté Maxima, on était à 90 ou 95€/28kgs c'est passé à 117 € la vache !!!
Dans les 5 qui restent en terme de prix je virerais Nutram, Acana est le même groupe qu'orijen mais ce sera peut-être mieux toléré (ça a été le cas sur les miens sur l'ancienne formule Orijen), Applaws (sur le zooplus anglais sinon sur le bel mais plus cher) comme Carnilove ou Acana sont de bons produits, de mémoire carnilove est assez cher !
Canidae on le trouve pas chez nous, enfin j'crois, de mémoire c'était top mais faudrait re vérifier, et je sais pas du tout combien ça coute.

----------


## Lili03

Qui est aux " APPLAWS " seniors ? sur ma dernière commande l'odeur est très, mais très soutenue  ::  ..... cela n'empêche pas Kimi de les manger mais je m'interroge !

----------


## joloclo

Bah il y a un site,mais j'ai l'impression que les produits ne st pas disponibles  lol

http://caninecaviar.fr/canidae/index...mation/sitemap

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Kybou!

> Qui est aux " APPLAWS " seniors ? sur ma dernière commande l'odeur est très, mais très soutenue  ..... cela n'empêche pas Kimi de les manger mais je m'interroge !


L'un de mes chiens et RAS ici ...

----------


## nila

> Ah si Nutram grain free est quand même très cher, 11.34kg pour 57 ça fait 70/14kg (aussi cher qu'Orijen voir même plus cher) là ou Maxima est à 61, et tu peux même trouver moins cher que ça.
> Quoi que je viens d'aller sur le site auquel je pensais, c'est hallucinant comment ils ont augmenté Maxima, on était à 90 ou 95/28kgs c'est passé à 117  la vache !!!
> Dans les 5 qui restent en terme de prix je virerais Nutram, Acana est le même groupe qu'orijen mais ce sera peut-être mieux toléré (ça a été le cas sur les miens sur l'ancienne formule Orijen), Applaws (sur le zooplus anglais sinon sur le bel mais plus cher) comme Carnilove ou Acana sont de bons produits, de mémoire carnilove est assez cher !
> Canidae on le trouve pas chez nous, enfin j'crois, de mémoire c'était top mais faudrait re vérifier, et je sais pas du tout combien ça coute.


Oui, Nutram revient à 70 euros/14 kg, c'est pas donné  ::  mais avec des frais d'envoi de 30 euros (!!), les Maxima me coûte un os aussi, et un plus gros encore.

J'avais zappé les Acana, craignant que mon chien ne les supporte pas comme les Orijen. Mais vu qu'il y a des sacs de 6,8 kg je pourrais essayer. Quelle variété dans cette marque serait plus à conseiller ? 
Selon la gamme (et il y en a beaucoup), le prix varie de 50 à 72,90 euros/13kg  ::  (http://www.food4pets.be/webshop/17928-ACANA-CHIEN)
Mais sont de toute façon beaucoup moins chères que sur zooplus.be.

Les applaws sont à 55 euros/12,5 kg, contre 59,90 sur zooplus.be.

Carnilove : 56 ou 63 euros/12 kg  selon la gamme

Canidae : 62 euros/10,9 kg  ::  pour la gamme sans céréales. 
Je mets la compo juste pour info car bien trop cher pour moi.

*Ingrédients Canidae "pure elements" :*

Agneau, dinde, farine de poulet, pommes de terre douces, les pois chiches, les pois, graisse de poulet, alose farine de poisson, pommes de terre, luzerne suncured, arôme naturel, de minéraux (protéinate de fer, protéinate de zinc, protéinate de cuivre, sulfate ferreux, sulfate de zinc, sulfate de cuivre, l'iodure de potassium, le protéinate de manganèse, oxyde de manganèse, sulfate de manganèse, sélénite de sodium), des vitamines (supplément de vitamine E, mononitrate de thiamine, acide ascorbique, vitamine A, la biotine, la niacine, le pantothénate de calcium, chlorhydrate de pyridoxine, supplément de vitamine B12, de la riboflavine, de la vitamine D3 supplément, de l'acide folique), chlorure de choline, d'un produit de fermentation d'Enterococcus faecium séché, produit de fermentation de lactobacillus acidophilus séché, produit de fermentation de Lactobacillus casei séché, produit de fermentation de Lactobacillus plantarum séchée, on la sèche Trichoderma extrait longibrachiatum de fermentation, un mélange de tocophérols (une source naturelle de vitamine E)

(kcal / kg) 3980

*Analyse garantie*

Protéines brutes (min.)

32.00%


Matières grasses brutes (min.)

18.00%


Fibres brutes (max.)

4,00%


Humidité (max.)

10.00%


L'acide linoléique (oméga 6) (min.)

3,70%


Vitamine E (min.)

50.00
UI / kg

Acide alpha-linolénique (oméga 3) ** (min.)

0,40%


Lactobacillus acidophilus ** (min.)

100 millions
UFC / lb.

Cellulase ** (a) (min.)

100
CMCU / kg




Il me reste à faire un choix entre acana, applaws et carnilove mais en fonction du prix et de la compo, je pense que je vais essayer les Acana.

En tout cas, un grand merci YenZ !  ::

----------


## Djynie

Est-ce que des croquettes avec cette composition seraient bonnes pour un petit chien de 10 ans à l'estomac fragile ? (cliquez sur la composition pour agrandir, je n'arrive pas à la mettre en caractères lisibles directement)

----------


## YenZ

> Oui, Nutram revient à 70 euros/14 kg, c'est pas donné  mais avec des frais d'envoi de 30 euros (!!), les Maxima me coûte un os aussi, et un plus gros encore.
> 
> J'avais zappé les Acana, craignant que mon chien ne les supporte pas comme les Orijen. Mais vu qu'il y a des sacs de 6,8 kg je pourrais essayer. Quelle variété dans cette marque serait plus à conseiller ? 
> Selon la gamme (et il y en a beaucoup), le prix varie de 50 à 72,90 euros/13kg  (http://www.food4pets.be/webshop/17928-ACANA-CHIEN)
> Mais sont de toute façon beaucoup moins chères que sur zooplus.be.
> 
> Les applaws sont à 55 euros/12,5 kg, contre 59,90 sur zooplus.be.
> 
> Carnilove : 56 ou 63 euros/12 kg  selon la gamme
> ...


De rien  :: 
Canidae, Nutram et Maxima c'est mort vu le prix, Carnilove ça reste encore bien cher, en effet seuls Acana ou Applaws seraient acceptables en terme de prix.

Acana la meilleure gamme serait Prairie (sans céréales tout comme ranchlands, grasslands et pacifica, *pas les autres !*), sinon Applaws à peu près toutes les gammes.
En terme de prix tu ne trouveras pas mieux que ton site pour Acana Prairie, sauf sur le zooplus espagnol à moins de 110  les 26 kgs (avec le code "pedido-conjunto" à partir de 100 = 3% de réduc) mais malheureusement ils ne semblent pas livrer la Belgique, contacte-les pour en être sure !
Mais honnêtement vu la promo de 5% à partir de 100 sur ton site, ça revient quasiment au même...

Quant à Applaws le meilleur prix est ici (ils livrent en belgique) :
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/d...s_dry_dog_food

 et tu as 3% à partir de 75 livres d'achat (soir 2x12.5kgs) avec le code "stock-up" ce qui te fait donc les 2 sacs à 82.35 livres soit 100 les 25kgs ou 4/kg quand tu paieras au mieux environ 4.25/kg pour Acana.

Carnilove sera plus cher, même avec la réduc on sera facilement à 4.5/kg.




> Est-ce que des croquettes avec cette composition seraient bonnes pour un petit chien de 10 ans à l'estomac fragile ? (cliquez sur la composition pour agrandir, je n'arrive pas à la mettre en caractères lisibles directement)


Impossible de savoir comme ça, surtout que les données de zooplus sont très souvent fausses, quelle marque et quelle gamme c'est ?

----------


## didou752

YenZ, j'en profite tant que tu es là. J'ai passé 1 de mes chiens de purizon à acana ligth car il a un peu de poids à perdre (merci les RC qu'il avait avant). Tu en penses quoi des acana lights ? Il y a mieux ? (sachant que c'est provisoire, dans l'idéal j'aimerai pouvoir le repasser aux purizon par la suite)
Merci  ::

----------


## YenZ

Comme l'avait bien dit Kybou au-dessus, oui Acana light & fit reste le meilleur compromis, rien ne t'empêche de le repasser à Purizon plus tard, sachant que Purizon n'est pas très bien supporté par certains chiens, c'est tout ou rien généralement...
Acana light à bons prix voir la liste page 360, de mémoire sur miscota, dewandas, zooplus espagnol peut-être, pets-animalia put-être bref à vérifier.

----------


## didou752

Merci, Purizon j'ai de la chance ils les supportent très bien, je vais faire ça. Désolée, j'ai survolé rapidement et je n'ai pas vu le message de Kybou  ::

----------


## Djynie

@YenZ : il s'agit de celle-ci (granatapet). Je n'y suis pas arrêté, j'ai juste essayé la version pour chat et je les ai trouvé pas mal.

----------


## Kerax

Je prends les croquettes Acana Pacifica et Wild prairie sur Miscota http://animaux.miscota.fr/acana, très bon prix et livraison en 3 jours, et date de péremption d'un an, contrairement à Zooplus qui ne peuvent fournir de date avant achat.
Mon premier et dernier achat chez Zooplus, livré un sacs de 6.8 kgs avec 1 mois à consommer avant la date, pour mon Westie qui mange que 2.5 kgs par mois j'ai du en jeter !

----------


## kevin93

Que pensez vous de ça svp ? ( ce n'est pas pour moi mes chiens sont au BARF ) 


CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES (%) 
protéine brute 25 %
cellulose brute 3 %
Matières grasses brutes 14 %
Matières minérales brutes 8 %
Humidité 10%
Calcium 1.4%
Phosphore 1.0%




ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS (PAR KG)


Vitamines A 15000 UI
Vitamines D3 1500 UI
Sulfate ferreux 75 mg
Iodate de calcium 1.3 mg
Sulfate Cuivrique 8 mg
Sulfate de zinc 130 mg
Sélénite de sodium 0.1 mg




COMPOSITION
Céréales, viandes et sous produits animaux, sous produits d'origine végétale, huiles et graisses, levures, substances minérales

----------


## didou752

Qu'une croquette dont le composant principal est "céréales" est une très mauvaise croquette  :: .  Blague à part, des plus pros que moi viendront répondre mais rien que la composition me fait dire à fuir  :: .

----------


## erdeven

Bah déjà moi je n'aime pas quand c'est marqué "sous produit"...

----------


## kevin93

Merci honnêtement j'y connais rien apparemment c'est un producteur "local" mais comme vous les céréales en première position au secours ... J'espère avoir d'autres avis 
merci

----------


## erdeven

Oui en plus il y a des céréales...et sous produit... Moi je fuirai  :: . Après je ne connais pas non plus grand grand chose. MAis pour choisir les croquettes de mes chiennes (et en ayant lu une partie du sujet), j'ai trouvé des croquettes sans céréales et sans "sous produit"

----------


## Quaraba

Je pense que tout le monde aura le même avis même les pros des croquettes : céréales et sous produits d'animaux! Au secours ::

----------


## YenZ

Pas mieux que tt ce qui a été dit : a fuir, y'a pas pire !! 
Bizarre d'être au barf et de ne pas reconnaître une croquette basique, d'une top, ou d'une autre complètement merdique  :: 

*Djynie :* ouais granapet c moyen ou très moyen même, pas trop mal pour chats même si y'a mieux, pour chiens y'a vraiment bien mieux, en terme de prix aussi.

----------


## Djynie

@ Yenz : Merci pour ta réponse. Je note, mais tu n'aurais pas une marque à me conseiller (en MP si tu préfères), car j'avoue que je suis complètement perdue !

----------


## mydreams

Bonjour, 

j'ai besoin de conseils car cela fait des mois que je recherches des croquettes correctes et adaptées pour mes chiens et je ne trouve pas. Le soucis étant que celles ci doivent remplir pas mal de critères c'est compliqué.

J'ai une croisée border collie et un labrador, tout deux adultes.

J'étais au départ toujours sur Orijen, [http://www.croquetteland.com/orijen-chien-adult.html] qui pour moi est la marque par excellence, sauf que ma chienne a pris trop de poids avec ces dernières car bonne compo mais très riche, et mon chien ne les supportait pas digestivement et a été castré donc le véto a insistés sur le fait qu'il fallait des croquettes moins riches et plus digestibles. Et je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu par les marques vendus chez le véto.. 

Orijen ne proposant donc pas de gamme light, je me suis tourné vers Acana. Je suis resté un bon temps au Acana light [http://www.zoofast.fr/acanaadultligh...g-p-12537.html] mais mon chien avait toujours de perpétuels soucis digestifs (ballonements, gazs malodorants, mauvaises selles) et ma chienne s'est tres vite désintéressée de celles ci car oui madame est difficile.. 
Je suis passé au Acana chicken et potatoes [ http://www.zoofast.fr/acanachicken&b...g-p-20155.html] bonne appétence, mais toujours idem trop riche ma chienne prends trop de poids et mon chien digere vraiment mal ce type de croquettes.

J'ai du me resoudre à revoir mes exigences à la baisse par rapport à la composition, il me faut des croquettes non seulement light et pour chien digestion sensible. Finalement pas trop riches non plus en viande, contrairement à ce que je pensais mieux, car ca ne vas pas. Mais correcte tout de meme. De plus la plupart dans ce cas sont à l'agneau et d'un point de vue personnel je suis contre. Les croquettes aux poissons j'avais essayé aussi, tout ce qui est au poisson de toute façon, leur donne systématiquement la diahrrée à tout les deux. C'est pas simple.

J'ai donc basé mes recherches, en fouillant beaucoup sur internet, lisant les avis divers, pour me tourner vers des croquettes à base de volaille et riz ce qui me parait idéal pour leur cas. J'ai essayé les brit care light [http://www.brit-petfood.com/fr/produ...t-turkey-rice/] ce ne fut pas un franc succès, et je n'était de toute facon peu convaincu par leur composition pas très claire, taux de viande non précisé, très bof, toujours pas supporté.

Je me suis tournée dernièrement vers les Nutro Choice Sensitive qui me paraissait bien [http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/15490] Sauf que ca ne vas pas du tout, ma chienne les a mangé au début mais n'en veut plus du tout total rejet elle se lasse très vite et là c'est pire, et mon chien les mange mais me fait des selles abondantes a moitié jaune..J'ai persisté pensant que le changement y était pour quelque chose, car je sais que c'est pas bon de changer, le soucis est que je ne trouve pas les bonnes et il vas falloir que j'y arrive et qu'on se stabilise là dessus. Je les ai meme revermifuger dernièrement dans le doute de ces selles très clair et grosses, mais apres cela c'est toujours pareil, c'est bien les croquettes qui ne conviennent pas.

Une fois de plus je dois revoir mes exigences, m'assoir sans doute sur le mais dont je ne voulais absolument pas, dans tout les cas je veux pas vraiment de "sous produits" ou je ne sais quoi, j'hesite à me tourner vers eukanuba sensitive.. [http://www.bitiba.fr/shop/marques/eu...FfShtAodQ2AAJA] ou eventuellement les arden grange au poulet et riz pas encore trop mal, apparamment bien niveau digestion selon les avis [http://www.petmeds.fr/Chiens/Aliment...-_Arden_Grange]

Je sais pas je suis perdue est ce que quelqun peut m'aiguiller merci!

----------


## kevin93

> Pas mieux que tt ce qui a été dit : a fuir, y'a pas pire !! 
> Bizarre d'être au barf et de ne pas reconnaître une croquette basique, d'une top, ou d'une autre complètement merdique


avant j'utilisais toujours les même croquettes donc je n'ai jamais étudié de près honnêtement. 
C'est juste pour conseiller un ami  ::  moi je ne repasserais pas au croquette maintenant  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

> ouais granapet c moyen ou très moyen même, *pas trop mal pour chats même si y'a mieux,* pour chiens y'a vraiment bien mieux, en terme de prix aussi.


Qu'est-ce que tu conseilles pour chats (dont un avec calculs de struvite par le passé) - on m'a conseillé Granatapet crevettes, c'est pourquoi je m'interroge...?

Merci !

----------


## Djynie

De mon expérience, concernant les Granatapet crevettes, pour mes chats (persan), j'en étais très satisfaite (pas de boules de poils, un poil qui s'était nettement amélioré, et ils les aimaient). J'ai voulu comparer avec une autre marque mais là, le résultat n'est pas celui escompté.

----------


## Misscoco

Bonsoir, 

Nous allons peut-être accueillir un chien de Roumanie en FA. Sa FA actuelle m'a dit qu'il était un peu maigrichon (il mange des haricots verts + pâtée + croquettes), du coup je me demande quelles croquettes seraient adaptées pour lui. Il est de petite taille (8kg) et sortira 4 fois par jour environ.

----------


## meloy

Bonjour, mon 4 pattes de 29 kg est actuellement sous orijen à raison de 400 g par jour et monsieur n'est toujours pas rassasié ( rappel dose préconisée 375 g Max)!!! J'hésite maintenant entre purizon (sur le papier pas mal mais pas beaucoup d'avis) et maxima grain free ( écho positif).        Alors à vos claviers, en vous remerciant d'avance, pour m'éclairer de vos lumières !!!

----------


## jenny02

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Nous allons peut-être accueillir un chien de Roumanie en FA. Sa FA actuelle m'a dit qu'il était un peu maigrichon (il mange des haricots verts + pâtée + croquettes), du coup je me demande quelles croquettes seraient adaptées pour lui. Il est de petite taille (8kg) et sortira 4 fois par jour environ.


Je te dirai pour le remplumer les maxima cotecnica granfree...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, 
> 
> j'ai besoin de conseils car cela fait des mois que je recherches des croquettes correctes et adaptées pour mes chiens et je ne trouve pas. Le soucis étant que celles ci doivent remplir pas mal de critères c'est compliqué.
> 
> J'ai une croisée border collie et un labrador, tout deux adultes.
> 
> J'étais au départ toujours sur Orijen, qui pour moi est la marque par excellence, sauf que ma chienne a pris trop de poids avec ces dernières car bonne compo mais très riche, et mon chien ne les supportait pas digestivement et a été castré donc il me fallait des croquettes moins riches et plus digestibles. Orijen ne proposant pas de gamme light, je me suis tourné vers Acana. Je suis resté un temps au Acana light mais mon chien avait toujours de perpétuels soucis digestifs (ballonements, gazs malodorants, mauvaises selles) et ma chienne s'est tres vite désintéressée de celles ci car oui madame est difficile. Je suis passé au Acana chicken et potatoes, bien mangé, mais toujours idem trop riche ma chienne prends trop de poids et mon chien digere vraiment mal.
> 
> J'ai du me resoudre à revoir mes exigences à la baisse par rapport à la composition, il me faut des croquettes non seulement light et pour chien digestion sensible. Finalement pas trop riches non plus en viande, contrairement à ce que je pensais mieux, car ca ne vas pas. Mais correcte tout de meme. De plus la plupart dans ce cas sont à l'agneau et d'un point de vue personnel je suis contre. Les croquettes aux poissons j'avais essayé aussi, tout ce qui est au poisson de toute façon, leur donne systématiquement la diahrrée à tout les deux. C'est pas simple.
> ...


Pourquoi pas les orijen senior elles sont moins grasses que des croquettes normales... Senior pour moi ça n'est qu'une appellation...

----------


## mydreams

Merci de ta réponse jenny, je suis d'accord que ce n'est qu'une appelation et qu'on peut se tourner vers des seniors pour des adultes. Mais les orijen reste bien trop riche pour mes chiens, ma chienne prends trop de poids et mon chien est un labrador castré et pourrait vite fait trop grossir. Et niveau digestibilité je doute que ça soit mieux :-/ Si vous avez d'autres idées et avis n'hésitez pas :-)

----------


## jenny02

Sinon ma chienne est au Acana light and fit depuis plus de 6 mois elle a retrouvé la ligne...

----------


## mydreams

merci mais j'en ai parlé dans mon message  ::  j'ai été au acana light pendant des mois, je pensais vraiment avoir trouvé les bonnes en restant dans du bon et en light, mais mon labrador ne les a pas supporter pas non plus digestivement, et ma chienne ne voulait plus les manger malgré de nombreuses techniques et ruses :-/ Ca ne vas pas

----------


## jenny02

Ah zut...

----------


## Hugo35

Bonjour,

Alors moi au niveau croquette, je sais que les Taste of The Wild et les Acana Adulte chicken et burbank potato sont bien mais relativement cher.
J'ai trouver un autre type de croquette, qui m'a l'air bien, qu'en pensez vous ?
Ce sont les Josera Optiness : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/59480

----------


## mydreams

La compo bof hugo c'est pas net en plus dans le descriptif c'est marqué sans mais, et dans la composition il ya du mais..

----------


## Quaraba

C'est toujours le même problème cela dépend du chien. La mienne était à 100 % orijen fish mais vu le prix j'ai voulu panacher avec tow pacifica et elle fait beaucoup plus de selles donc elle assimile moins bien.
Du coup, je finis le sac et repasse 100% orijen.

C'est vraiment pas facile de trouver la super croquette convenant au chien et à un prix raisonnable. ::

----------


## Hugo35

Car disons que en ce moment, c'est croquette c'est vraiment nul.. Frolic...

----------


## mydreams

Frolic aie aie pas pire, effectivement les josera sont toujours mieux!

Oui quaraba pas evident.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Attention à Zoo+, leurs infos (ingrédients, analyse moyenne) c'est souvent n'importe quoi.

----------


## Hugo35

Et bien il se peut qu'il se soit tromper alors. Je suis bénévole dans une association qui nourrit leurs animaux avec les meilleurs croquettes possibles. Pour certains c'est des Taste of the Wild, d'autre des Acana ... Et pour les chiens qui n'ont aucun problème particulier, ce sont les Josera Guliness.

----------


## mydreams

oui ca c'est bien vrai! Alors apres recherches, apparemment les josera sont plutot correctes tout de meme.
Si t'es au frolic hugo je te conseille de changer pour celle ci en effet ce sera deja bienmieux  ::

----------


## Hugo35

Bon, reste plus qu'à avoir la carte bancaire aux parents et je commande  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, niveau croquettes, a votre avis, quels marques faut éviter ?

----------


## jenny02

Après oui les croquettes de bonne compo sont plus chère mais logique un paquet a 1€ du kg on peut très facilement imaginer qu'a ce prix la on a pas grand chose de convenable...

----------


## mydreams

:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Personne pour me donner un avis sur mon probleme et arden grange que je vise eventuellement?

----------


## Poupoune 73

josera la seule gamme potable c'est la 26/16 au poulet  ::

----------


## meloy

Des avis sur maxima grain free et purizon ?

----------


## erdeven

Les meilleures croquettes sont forcément plus chères puisqu'elles se composent de meilleurs ingredients donc le prix tient compte aussi de la qualité. Après il faut tout de même faire attention car pas toujours le cas. Moi personnellement j'utilise les taste of the wild car pas de maïs et pas de "sous produit" (animal et végétal) et pas de "farine animale" ce sont mes 2 gros critères (je parle toujours pour ma part). Après quelque fois on n'a pas le choix (je suis.pas exemple au RC fibre response pour ma chatte car aucune autre marque fait des spécialisées pour les constipés chronique).
après c'est sur que par rapport au Frolic ça sera toujours mieux...

----------


## motobufflor

Bonjour à tous, je souhaite changer de marque de croquettes pour mon  Cairn terrier, il est actuellement chez Belcando mais il ne mange pas  avec appétence.
J'ai essayé de lui donner des échantillons Husse il a  l'air d'appécier mais j'aimerais vraiment lui choisir une très bonne  marque avec la meilleure des composition possible.

Mon choix s'oriente pour l'instant vers Dog lovers Gold http://dcs78.fr/shop/page/23?sessid=...pF&shop_param=

Ou Acana Chicken et brbank potato 
http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...otato/?lang=fr

Laquelle me conseillez vous ? Ce qui m'inquiete c'est leur taux de graisse élevé pour les deux et le taux de cendres énorme des DLG 9,5%.
Merci ^pour vos conseils.

----------


## motobufflor

Bonjour à tous, je souhaite changer de marque de croquettes pour mon   Cairn terrier, il est actuellement chez Belcando mais il ne mange pas   avec appétence.
J'ai essayé de lui donner des échantillons Husse il a  l'air d'appécier  mais j'aimerais vraiment lui choisir une très bonne  marque avec la  meilleure des composition possible.

Mon choix s'oriente pour l'instant vers Dog lovers Gold ou Acana Chicken et burbank potato 

Laquelle me conseillez vous ? Ce qui m'inquiete c'est leur taux de  graisse élevé pour les deux et le taux de cendres énorme des DLG 9,5%.
Merci ^pour vos conseils.

----------


## Bolinette

Pour ceux qui ont suivit avant, Bola est désormais à 80% aux Maxima grain free et elle n'a pas pris de poids, elle aurait plutôt perdu (mais on n'a pas de balance assez précise pour voir une différence de 500gr)
Elle ne réclame pas plus qu'avant. Ca reste un ventre à pattes, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse vraiment changer ça.

----------


## YenZ

> @ Yenz : Merci pour ta réponse. Je note, mais tu  n'aurais pas une marque à me conseiller (en MP si tu préfères), car  j'avoue que je suis complètement perdue !


MP envoyé  :: 




> Bonjour, 
> 
> j'ai besoin de conseils car cela fait des mois que je recherches des  croquettes correctes et adaptées pour mes chiens et je ne trouve pas. Le  soucis étant que celles ci doivent remplir pas mal de critères c'est  compliqué.
> 
> J'ai une croisée border collie et un labrador, tout deux adultes.
> 
> J'étais au départ toujours sur Orijen, [http://www.croquetteland.com/orijen-chien-adult.html]  qui pour moi est la marque par excellence, sauf que ma chienne a pris  trop de poids avec ces dernières car bonne compo mais très riche, et mon  chien ne les supportait pas digestivement et a été castré donc le véto a  insistés sur le fait qu'il fallait des croquettes moins riches et plus  digestibles. Et je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu par les marques vendus  chez le véto.. 
> 
> Orijen ne proposant donc pas de gamme light, je me suis tourné vers Acana. Je suis resté un bon temps au Acana light [http://www.zoofast.fr/acanaadultligh...g-p-12537.html]  mais mon chien avait toujours de perpétuels soucis digestifs  (ballonements, gazs malodorants, mauvaises selles) et ma chienne s'est  tres vite désintéressée de celles ci car oui madame est difficile.. 
> ...


Vu  que ta chienne semble difficile/grossit et ton mâle sensible, pourquoi  ne pas essayer un aliment semi-humide comme Natyka (natyka.com et  oamoo.com) ou Platinum (http://shop.platinum-france.com/) ?
Il y a des gammes agneau, poulet, sans céréales... et le prix reste acceptable, Platinum est peut-être un peu plus cher.

 Le dépôt de tartre sera certes pus important, mais en leur donnant des  os charnus régulièrement ça leur nettoiera les crocs, en particulier si  tu optes pour une autre solution, les aliments lyophilisés comme K9  Natural, en gros c'est à réhydrater, c'est différent des croquettes et  une appétence exceptionnelle.

http://www.e-zooo.com/Croquettes-chien/K9-Natural

http://www.comptoiranimalier.com/fr/...ophilisee.html





> Qu'est-ce que tu conseilles pour chats (dont  un avec calculs de struvite par le passé) - on m'a conseillé Granatapet  crevettes, c'est pourquoi je m'interroge...?
> 
> Merci !


Dans ce cas là oui c'est une bonne alternative vu  que peu de minéraux, sinon je t'aurai dit optima sterilized que je  trouve vraiment pas mal (merci lily)




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Nous allons peut-être accueillir un chien de Roumanie en FA. Sa FA  actuelle m'a dit qu'il était un peu maigrichon (il mange des haricots  verts + pâtée + croquettes), du coup je me demande quelles croquettes  seraient adaptées pour lui. Il est de petite taille (8kg) et sortira 4  fois par jour environ.


Une des nombreuses marques citées sur les 20 dernières pages, Orijen, Acana, Maxima grain free, Carnilove, voir page 360.




> Bonjour, mon 4 pattes de 29 kg est actuellement  sous orijen à raison de 400 g par jour et monsieur n'est toujours pas  rassasié ( rappel dose préconisée 375 g Max)!!! J'hésite maintenant  entre purizon (sur le papier pas mal mais pas beaucoup d'avis) et maxima  grain free ( écho positif).        Alors à vos claviers, en vous  remerciant d'avance, pour m'éclairer de vos lumières !!!


Tu  peux pas savori sans tester, Purizon retours moyens mais chez certains  RAS, et maxima très bon jusqu'à peu, mais de plus en plus de retours  moyens dernièrement, pour autant c'est plutôt cette marque qui  rassasie/fait grossir une majorité de chiens.




> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors moi au niveau croquette, je sais que les Taste of The Wild et les  Acana Adulte chicken et burbank potato sont bien mais relativement cher.
> J'ai trouver un autre type de croquette, qui m'a l'air bien, qu'en pensez vous ?
> Ce sont les Josera Optiness : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/59480


TOTW  c'st discutable, car soit pas assez riche comme la gamme agneau et  celle au boeuf, soit trop de minéraux comme la gamme au bison ou au  canard.
Quant aux gammes chiots c'est le contraire elles ne sont pas assez riches.
Acana c'est plutôt bien dans l'ensemble.
Les Josera sont en-dessous, mais c'est aussi plus abordable.




> Bon, reste plus qu'à avoir la carte bancaire aux parents et je commande 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon, niveau croquettes, a votre avis, quels marques faut éviter ?


Y'en a trop qu'on pourrait citer, autant se concentrer sur celles qui sont vraiment bien, ça va beaucoup plus vite  :: 





> Bonjour à tous, je souhaite changer de marque  de croquettes pour mon  Cairn terrier, il est actuellement chez  Belcando mais il ne mange pas  avec appétence.
> J'ai essayé de lui donner des échantillons Husse il a  l'air d'appécier  mais j'aimerais vraiment lui choisir une très bonne  marque avec la  meilleure des composition possible.
> 
> Mon choix s'oriente pour l'instant vers Dog lovers Gold http://dcs78.fr/shop/page/23?sessid=...pF&shop_param=
> 
> Ou Acana Chicken et brbank potato 
> http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...otato/?lang=fr
> 
> Laquelle me conseillez vous ? Ce qui m'inquiete c'est leur taux de  graisse élevé pour les deux et le taux de cendres énorme des DLG 9,5%.
> Merci ^pour vos conseils.


Acana, et plutôt la gamme prairie (sans céréales), DLG a bcp de cendres depuis la nouvelle compo, et c'est devenu assez cher.

----------


## Djynie

@ YenZ : Merci, mais... je ne l'ai pas reçu... :Confused:  Je vais essayer de t'envoyer un mail pour voir si tu le reçois !

----------


## mydreams

Merci YenZ mais c'est extrémement cher! 100euros les 4kg de k9 whouah c'est excessif pour moi.. Et les croquettes telles natyka ect.. ça en revient au même que orijen?.. C'est un peu identique. Pour moi tant que ce serait composé de 80% de viande c'est bien trop riches pour eux, les soucis sont toujours idem mauvaise digestion et trop riche en apports.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Apres avoir regardé effectivement les platinium n'ont rien à voir, beaucoup moins riches que les orijen et apparemment leur consistance permet une bien meilleure digestion,ça m'as l'air super  :Smile:  la composition de celles au poulet me plait. bon à part le mais mais bon peu pas tout avoir.. je vais commander de suite un petit paquet pour essayer je croise les doigts!

----------


## Poupoune 73

le k9 tu en donnes très peu  :: 

sinon extrêmement satisfaite des brit carnilove poulet sur 4 chiens: appétence ++++, bonne digestion, selles bien moulées et en petites quantités. par contre elles laissent un film gras désagréable sur les mains^^ commande groupée avec 3 autres personnes chez lcdc sur la région RA, on les a eues à 106€ les 24 kg, ce qui les rend un poil + chères que les maxima.

très satisfaite également des boites belcando single protein poulet sur 3 chiens de chez ncln (appétence, digestion, selles, composition), c'est super pour dépanner

----------


## YenZ

> Merci YenZ mais c'est extrémement cher! 100euros les 4kg de k9 whouah c'est excessif pour moi.. Et les croquettes telles natyka ect.. ça en revient au même que orijen?.. C'est un peu identique. Pour moi tant que ce serait composé de 80% de viande c'est bien trop riches pour eux, les soucis sont toujours idem mauvaise digestion et trop riche en apports.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Apres avoir regardé effectivement les platinium n'ont rien à voir, beaucoup moins riches que les orijen et apparemment leur consistance permet une bien meilleure digestion,ça m'as l'air super  la composition de celles au poulet me plait. bon à part le mais mais bon peu pas tout avoir.. je vais commander de suite un petit paquet pour essayer je croise les doigts!


Non ce n'est pas extrêmement cher vu que c'est de l'aliment lyophylisé à réhydrater, tu donnes environ 1 à 1.5% du poids du chien, soit environ 15 grs/jour pour un chien de 10 kgs, au final en faisant tes calculs ça revient à peu près au même en terme de prix qu'un aliment haut de gamme et cher type Orijen/Brit Carnilove par exemple.

L'histoire des 80% de viande ne veut strictement rien dire, tout dépend si on parle en base fraîche ou déshydratée, Natyka n'a rien à voir avec Orijen, ça ressemble plutôt à Platinum.
Ce n'est pas le fait qu'il y ait selon toi "trop de viande" qui ne convient pas à ton chien, c'est surement un des composants, le dosage, ou encore le fait qu'il n'assimile pas bien ce type de croquettes (comme les dalmatiens par ex pour qui des aliments riches sont souvent très mauvais)

Quant à Platinum c'est certes moins riche, mais sur une base de 18% d'humidité au lieu de 8 à 10 habituellement, donc en réalité les taux sont un peu plus élevés (voir le calcul fait il y a plusieurs dizaines de pages en arrière), et dans les gammes agneau il n'y a pas de maïs, ni dans celle au porc (sans céréales), ni dans celle pour chiots de mémoire (qui peu très bien convenir à un adulte).
Pour la prise de poids c'est quitte ou double, ça faisait maigrir Faya chez moi, et grossir Pillow chez pomku, tu le sauras en testant.




> le k9 tu en donnes très peu 
> 
> sinon extrêmement satisfaite des brit carnilove poulet sur 4 chiens: appétence ++++, bonne digestion, selles bien moulées et en petites quantités. par contre elles laissent un film gras désagréable sur les mains^^ commande groupée avec 3 autres personnes chez lcdc sur la région RA, on les a eues à 106€ les 24 kg, ce qui les rend un poil + chères que les maxima.
> 
> très satisfaite également des boites belcando single protein poulet sur 3 chiens de chez ncln (appétence, digestion, selles, composition), c'est super pour dépanner


Dommage que je sois pas dans ton coin j'en aurai bien profité pour prendre aussi Carnilove et faire tester aux monstres en passant par fred  :: 
Au fait je suis en plein achat/recherche de maison, bientôt ils auront enfin un grand jardin pour "s'exprimer" et surtotu un congélo dédié pour enfin Barfer !!!  :Smile:   ::

----------


## motobufflor

Merci Yenz pour ta réponse, est ce si important le taux de cendres chez DLG ? D'ailleurs dans la compo des acana (toutes formules) je ne trouve pas le pourcentage de cendres sans doute l'appelle t-il autrement ?
Sinon que vaut l'avoine comme céréale ?
Acana sans céréale (prairie) me semble bien mais quant même beaucoup d'utilisateurs qui relèvent des selles molles, donc avec un peu d'avoine n'est ce pas le bon compromis ?

----------


## mydreams

D'accord merci beaucoup de ta réponse!  :Smile:  du coup je sait plus vers quoi me diriger..^^

----------


## May-May

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai lu le topic, mais j'ai quand même une question. Je récupère Belette la semaine prochaine, et elle est devenue très difficile. Elle ne mange ses croquettes que s'il y a de la pâté dedans... Du coup elle est nourrie aux croquettes bof avec de la pâté médiocre.
> 
> Vous me conseillez quelles croquettes et quelle pâté ? Est-ce que je peux mélanger n'importe quelles croquettes de qualité avec n'importe quelle pâté de qualité ? Je voudrais éviter que ce ne soit trop "riche" et qu'elle prenne trop de poids à cause de la pâté


Je remets mon message, comme je n'ai pas eu de réelle piste (au risque qu'on me tape dessus  ::  )

Je cherche réellement le mélange le plus judicieux (et non le mélange parfait), qui pourrait lui apporter tout ce dont elle a besoin, sans trop la faire grossir  :Smile:

----------


## pomku

May May, pour les pâtées de qualité tu as les Platinum et les Belcando (Belcando à mélanger avec des légumes car c'est de la viande pure et pas un aliment complet).
Côté croquettes, mieux vaut laisser les autres répondre, mais je vois avec Krakou, qui est un emm patenté pour manger : le mélange croquettes Gosbi Lamb and Rice +une cuillère de Platinum et tout roule. Et il ne grossit pas (maintenant, Krakou est sec et nerveux, il n'a pas tendance à prendre de poids, contrairement à son frère).

----------


## Djynie

Est-ce que certains/certaines utilisent des Orijen Senior ? Si oui, pourriez-vous me donner la taille des croquettes ? J'ai vu qu'il y avait des photos (pages 158 et 256) mais comme elles ne sont pas récentes, je ne sais pas si la taille a changé (je cherche de petites croquettes). Merci d'avance !

----------


## YenZ

> Merci Yenz pour ta réponse, est ce si important le taux de cendres chez DLG ? D'ailleurs dans la compo des acana (toutes formules) je ne trouve pas le pourcentage de cendres sans doute l'appelle t-il autrement ?
> Sinon que vaut l'avoine comme céréale ?
> Acana sans céréale (prairie) me semble bien mais quant même beaucoup d'utilisateurs qui relèvent des selles molles, donc avec un peu d'avoine n'est ce pas le bon compromis ?


Important oui quand même car ça fait travailler les reins, beaucoup de cendres = souvent bcp de minéraux mais aussi pas mal d'os vu que plus riches en minéraux (cf TOTW prairie ou weetlands)
Cendres acana non indiqué mais je les avais contactés, de mémoire c'est 7 ou 7.5% pas plus !

Selles molles ça dépend de chaque chien, encore une fois faut tester, rien ne t'empêche de prendre un petit sac de chaque et de voir ce qui est le mieux toléré !  :Smile: 
Si prairie passe moyennement, peut-être que la gamme "avec céréales" sera mieux acceptée, disons que l'avoine est moins pire que le blé, ça reste une céréale et le développement des mycotoxines dépend donc des conditions de stockage, à choisir je préfère peu ou pas de céréales ou par exemple du tapioca (faible valeur protéique autant que je m'en souvienne), tout dépend aussi de ce que le chien va tolérer/aimer/assimiler.




> D'accord merci beaucoup de ta réponse!  du coup je sait plus vers quoi me diriger..^^


je ne sais pas non plus à toi de voir, mais difficile de te faire une idée sans tester au préalable ^^




> Je remets mon message, comme je n'ai pas eu de réelle piste (au risque qu'on me tape dessus  )
> 
> Je cherche réellement le mélange le plus judicieux (et non le mélange parfait), qui pourrait lui apporter tout ce dont elle a besoin, sans trop la faire grossir


Si elle est un peu grasse peut-être acana light si elle supporte bien + pâtée genre platinum, belcando, power of nature ou autre ?




> Est-ce que certains/certaines utilisent des Orijen Senior ? Si oui, pourriez-vous me donner la taille des croquettes ? J'ai vu qu'il y avait des photos (pages 158 et 256) mais comme elles ne sont pas récentes, je ne sais pas si la taille a changé (je cherche de petites croquettes). Merci d'avance !


Je n'ai pas les seniors mais les "adult" normales, c'est logiquement la même taille (sauf pour les puppys) si tu veux je t'envoie une photo par mp  :: 
Normalement la taille n'a pas changé depuis toujours.

----------


## May-May

> Si elle est un peu grasse peut-être acana light si elle supporte bien + pâtée genre platinum, belcando, power of nature ou autre ?


Ha non, au contraire, elle est très fine, mais elle prend assez facilement (pas besoin de la gaver, il suffit d'augmenter un peu sa ration et pouf, elle enfle  ::  )

----------


## motobufflor

Donc pour résumer et en restant sur un produit disons haut de gamme (enfin j'espère ?) avec céréales tu conseillerais plutôt DLG (26% protéines, 18% MG) ou ACANA Chicken Burbank Potato (28% Protéines et 17% MG)

----------


## YenZ

> Ha non, au contraire, elle est très fine, mais elle prend assez facilement (pas besoin de la gaver, il suffit d'augmenter un peu sa ration et pouf, elle enfle  )


Ah bah ce qu'elle a actuellement si c'est bien + un aliment humide voir page 360.


J'ai testé Orijen 90/10 lyophilisé, voila à quoi ça ressemble avant réhydratation, les chiens ont sur kiffé (ils peuvent vu ce que ça coute !), je mettrai d'autres photos pour montrer ce que ça donne une fois réhydraté.


 






*motobufflor :* oui marques de qualité, et je pencherais plutôt pur Acana à choisir !  (sur zooplus.es)
Reste à voir en fonction de ce qu'il supportera et en fonction de ton budget.

----------


## Djynie

@YenZ : Merci ! Tu es super ! ::

----------


## motobufflor

Merci beaucoup Yenz. Je trouve la compo des acana top; il existe aussi une gamme sur wazimo et zooplus appelée ACANA ADULT, je ne la retrouve pas sur le site off de la marque, surement une ancienne gamme.

----------


## YenZ

toutes les gammes acana sont ici

http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...ssics/?lang=fr

et ceux avec céréales (classics) ici

http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...ssics/?lang=fr


La gamme dont tu parles est l'ancienne gamme qui est devenue chicken & and burbank, tout comme Orijen qui a changé il y a quelques mois, c'est la fin de (certaines) anciennes gammes qui est encore vendue.

----------


## lily130/8

> Est-ce que certains/certaines utilisent des Orijen Senior ? Si oui, pourriez-vous me donner la taille des croquettes ? J'ai vu qu'il y avait des photos (pages 158 et 256) mais comme elles ne sont pas récentes, je ne sais pas si la taille a changé (je cherche de petites croquettes). Merci d'avance !


Oui moi . c'est des petits ronds de 5-7mm (la taille est assez irrégulière d'une croquette à l'autre ^^)

----------


## mydreams

Merci yenZ! je vais prendre plusieurs petits paquets on vas essayer ça  ::  c'est quoi DLG dont vous parlez?

----------


## May-May

> Ah bah ce qu'elle a actuellement si c'est bien + un aliment humide voir page 360.


Non justement, ce qu'elle a, c'est de la m*rde (c'est la chienne de mes parents, ils en ont tellement marre qu'elle soit si difficile qu'ils achètent des croquettes et de la pâté bas de gamme...).
Je vais faire des mélanges au petit bonheur la chance, on verra bien...

Et merci pomku pour ce début de piste  ::

----------


## motobufflor

DLG, Dog Lovers Gold.
http://dcs78.fr/shop/page/7?sessid=r...qD&shop_param=

Pour Zooplus.es impossible de mettre un produit dans mon panier, dommage car les prix sont interessants, quid des frais de port en france ?

----------


## Djynie

@lily130/8 : Merci beaucoup !

----------


## lily130/8

> Ah bah ce qu'elle a actuellement si c'est bien + un aliment humide voir page 360.
> 
> 
> J'ai testé Orijen 90/10 lyophilisé, voila à quoi ça ressemble avant réhydratation, les chiens ont sur kiffé (ils peuvent vu ce que ça coute !), je mettrai d'autres photos pour montrer ce que ça donne une fois réhydraté.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


merci pour les photos  :Smile: 
ça te dérange pas les 35% de graisses? 
et tu les as achetées où?

----------


## YenZ

> Non justement, ce qu'elle a, c'est de la m*rde (c'est la chienne de mes parents, ils en ont tellement marre qu'elle soit si difficile qu'ils achètent des croquettes et de la pâté bas de gamme...).
> Je vais faire des mélanges au petit bonheur la chance, on verra bien...
> 
> Et merci pomku pour ce début de piste


Si elle est vraiment difficile le mieux serait peut-être de tenter à la fois croquettes semi-humides type Platinum ou Natyka (ces dernières sont peut-être moins chères, surtout par plusieurs sacs ya des réducs) et compléter en plus avec de l'humide de platinum, ou belcando, ou encore CAN DLG (humide de dog lover's gold), sinon ya encore mieux comme humide avec Power of Nature ou d'autres marques disponibles sur des sites allemands.




> Merci yenZ! je vais prendre plusieurs petits paquets on vas essayer ça  c'est quoi DLG dont vous parlez?


C'est Dog Lover's Gold (version original riz brun, ou sans céréales poulet ou poisson)

plus d'infos dlg original =) analyse http://dcs78.fr/shop/page/23?  et ingrédients =) http://dcs78.fr/shop/page/3?
dlg passion poulet (sans céréales) =) http://dcs78.fr/shop/page/21?
dlg passion poisson (sans céréales) =) http://dcs78.fr/shop/page/13?




> DLG, Dog Lovers Gold.
> http://dcs78.fr/shop/page/7?sessid=r...qD&shop_param=
> 
> Pour Zooplus.es impossible de mettre un produit dans mon panier, dommage car les prix sont interessants, quid des frais de port en france ?


Si si tu peux mettre au panier et commander, aide-toi du site français c'est très simple !
à partir de 100 d'achat 3% de réduc avec le code "pedido-conjunto"
frais de port de et gratuits à partir de 69 ou 70 d'achat au lieu de 50 avant, sinon c'est 6.9 de port en-dessous de 70 d'achat




> merci pour les photos 
> ça te dérange pas les 35% de graisses? 
> et tu les as achetées où?


Je l'avais indiqué quand je l'avais acheté, sur le seul site qui les vend actuellement (et uniquement en 170 grs, le 454 grs n'est ps encore dispo !)

ici =) http://animaux.miscota.fr/q_orijen

Sinon les friandises Orijen lyophilisées (8 variétés dispo) sont disponibles

ici =) http://www.tiendanimal.fr/advanced_s...eywords=orijen

ici (4 variétés uniquement) =) http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/fr...jen_friandises

et ici (2 variétés uniquement) =) http://www.zooplus.it/shop/cani/snac...re_cani/orijen

Perso je ne recommande pas vraiment Orijen 90/10 pour plusieurs raisons :

- je n'ai que 2 chiens de 6 et 8 kgs, avec un paquet de 170 grs je n'avais même pas assez pour faire 2 repas à chacun !!
- disponible uniquement pour des chiens jusqu'à 15 kgs de poids, et quand on voit la quantité qu'il y a il faudrait presque 1 paquet (de 170 grs) par repas !
- c'est excessivement cher !! à ce prix là autant les faire barfer...

ou alors il y a une autre solution, leur donner K9, c'est top et lyophilisé comme Orijen, mais au moins c'est abordable et peut servir de vrai aliment quotidiennement, seul bémol, uniquement 2 sites en proposent !

Non les 35% de graisse ne me gênent absolument pas, et pour répondre aussi à Quaraba qui m'a MP, il faut compter environ 60ml d'eau par médaillon, sachant que si je me fie au descriptif il fallait 3 médaillons et demi pour ma chienne de 6 kgs (1 paquet de 170 grs fait environ 12 médaillons), soit 210 ml d'eau.
Pour mon mâle plutôt 4 médaillons et demi, soit 270 ml d'eau, à eux 2 soit 8 médaillons quant un petit paquet en contient 12, imagine sur un gros chien...

Je mettrai d'autres photos ce soir je vais leur donner la fin, et je vous montrerai ce que ça donne une fois réhydraté.

*EDIT :* je viens de trouver un site qui les vend par gros paquets (454 grs soit environ 30 médaillons), pour 30 à 33, on y trouve aussi les friandises à réhydrater *(6 variétés sur 8 dispos, entre 80 et 110 pièces par sachet car ils ont des paquets plus gros, 3.5 oz, existe sur les autres sites en 2oz ! soit environ 50 friandises)* ce site est belge et livre en france pour 6, mais je crois qu'il faut un minimum de 30 kgs d'achat, à voir avec eux !

http://www.food4pets.be/webshop/17927-ORIJEN-CHIEN

----------


## motobufflor

Eh fait pour ZOOPLUS.ES il ne faut traduire la page via GOOGLE sinon pas de remplissage de panier; sans traduction aucun problème. J'ai commandé un petit sac se 2,27 kg pour tester les Acanas et j'attends un échantillon de DLG, à mon chien de choisir !

----------


## meloy

> Quant à Platinum c'est certes moins riche, mais sur une base de 18% d'humidité au lieu de 8 à 10 habituellement, donc en réalité les taux sont un peu plus élevés (voir le calcul fait il y a plusieurs dizaines de pages en arrière), et dans les gammes agneau il n'y a pas de maïs, ni dans celle au porc (sans céréales), ni dans celle pour chiots de mémoire (qui peu très bien convenir à un adulte).


merci de ta réponse yenz. Je me pose la question comment le taux de protéine peux t il  changer selon l'humidité car l'ibérico 23% de protéine ca fait très peu. Je n'ai pas retrouvé la page des calculs.

----------


## YenZ

> Eh fait pour ZOOPLUS.ES il ne faut traduire la page via GOOGLE sinon pas de remplissage de panier; sans traduction aucun problème. J'ai commandé un petit sac se 2,27 kg pour tester les Acanas et j'attends un échantillon de DLG, à mon chien de choisir !


Parfait n'hésite pas à faire un retour  ::  (DLG donnait des échantillons gratuitement jusqu'à 500 grs de la gamme classique, je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas)





> merci de ta réponse yenz. Je me pose la question comment le taux de protéine peux t il  changer selon l'humidité car l'ibérico 23% de protéine ca fait très peu. Je n'ai pas retrouvé la page des calculs.


Très simplement, prenons l'exemple de platinum ibérico :

*Nourriture pour chiens adultes  Porc ibérique*

 

100 - humidité = 100 - 18 = 82
(protéines/base sèche)x100 = (23/82)*100 = 28.05% sur base sèche, ou environ 25% à 25.5% sur une base de 8 à 10% d'humidité (23/90 ou 23/92 selon 8 ou 10% d'humidité, car 8 à 10% est le taux "normal" ou habituel de presque toutes les croquettes)*100
même calcul pour les cendres, calcium, phosphore, fibres etc...
Si tu veux quelque chose de plus riche chez platinum alors choisis plutôt la gamme adulte chicken, ou celle pour chiots (puppy chicken), ça ne pose pas de problème de donner un aliment pur chiot à un adulte à qui on veut donner un aliment plus riche.

----------


## lily130/8

Ok merci yenz pour les infos.  ::  je vais encore me renseigner pour les k9 mais je pense rester aux orijen senior  :Smile:

----------


## Moro

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà demandé sur ce post si on pouvait nourrir un chien adulte avec des croquettes pour chiot, on ma répondu que oui, mais quand je regarde sur le site Orijen il y a une différence pour le taux de vitamine A entre les Orijen Adult et les Orijen Puppy. Il n'y a pas de risque de carence pour un chien adulte à votre avis? Je m'inquiète peut-être pour rien  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Merci Yenz pour votre réponse mais cela n'ira pas, la mienne fait 30kg et vu le tarif, cela calme. ::

----------


## meloy

Merci, donc je t'embête encore un peu mais si je suis tes conseils les natyka gold sont plus intéressante car 28%avec 17% humidité soit environ 33%

----------


## YenZ

> Ok merci yenz pour les infos.  je vais encore me renseigner pour les k9 mais je pense rester aux orijen senior


De rien oui c'est peut-être plus sage surtout si il le tolère bien  :: 




> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai déjà demandé sur ce post si on pouvait nourrir un chien adulte avec des croquettes pour chiot, on ma répondu que oui, mais quand je regarde sur le site Orijen il y a une différence pour le taux de vitamine A entre les Orijen Adult et les Orijen Puppy. Il n'y a pas de risque de carence pour un chien adulte à votre avis? Je m'inquiète peut-être pour rien


Oui sauf que chez Orijen, étant donné les taux, autant nourrir un adulte avec la gamme adulte, inutile de lui donner de l'aliment pour chiots, cette façon de faire est plutôt valable sur des aliments "classiques" (genre à 25/30% de protéines, gosbi par exemple)




> Merci Yenz pour votre réponse mais cela n'ira pas, la mienne fait 30kg et vu le tarif, cela calme.


Clair que pour un chien de 30 kgs ça fait mal, puis ya bien d'autres alternatives possibles à Orijen fish qui coute déjà ultra cher.




> Merci, donc je t'embête encore un peu mais si je suis tes conseils les natyka gold sont plus intéressante car 28%avec 17% humidité soit environ 33%


Exactement (faut aussi prendre en compte l'origine des protéines, bonnes protéines (complètes) = viande, pas protéines de céréales, légumineux ou autre)
Sauf que de mémoire c'est aussi 18% d'humidité mais j'ai pas vérifié depuis un moment possible que je me trompe.
A la différence que Natyka c'est moyen selon les gammes (surtout qu 'il y en a des nouvelles aussi sans céréales), faudrait connaitre le % de viande sur matière sèche (58 % chez platinum je crois), mais c'est aussi plus abordable, en particulier par plusieurs sacs.

----------


## meloy

> Exactement (faut aussi prendre en compte l'origine des protéines, bonnes protéines (complètes) = viande, pas protéines de céréales, légumineux ou autre)
> Sauf que de mémoire c'est aussi 18% d'humidité mais j'ai pas vérifié depuis un moment possible que je me trompe.
> A la différence que Natyka c'est moyen selon les gammes (surtout qu 'il y en a des nouvelles aussi sans céréales), faudrait connaitre le % de viande sur matière sèche (58 % chez platinum je crois), mais c'est aussi plus abordable, en particulier par plusieurs sacs.


*Composition:* Viande fraîche de poulet et boeuf  (35% en base fraiche), 23% viande de poulet déshydraté, 22% riz, 6% poisson, 6% graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave, myrtilles, 3% foie de volaille, acide lactique, phosphate de calcium, sodium, ail, levure de bière, fructo-oligosaccharide
avec 17% d'umidité ca me semble faire 69% de viande sur matière sèche

----------


## Quaraba

Comme je suis curieuse, quelles sont sinon les autres alternatives à orijen fish sachant que c'est une chienne qui a eu de gros problèmes de démodécie. Par contre, elle n'est pas difficile et mangerait ses croquettes "sur la tête d'un pouilleux". ::

----------


## YenZ

Comme promis voici les photos de Orijen 90/10 une fois réhydraté, ainsi qu'une vidéo, même si l'appétence est relative d'un animal à l'autre, ici ça a été plus qu'un franc succès !













Et la vidéo

----------


## pomku

Rien à voir avec Orijen mais tes loulous :  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::   :Smile:

----------


## Quaraba

Les testeurs sont top. ::

----------


## meloy

effectivement ils ont l'air d'adorer ça!!!

----------


## Hugo35

Alors moi il y a peu, j'ai acheter un livre avec environ 50 recettes de friandises et de plats à faire maison pour notre chien. (Pour ceux que sa intéresse : La santé de vote chien, de Jonna Anne).
Je voulais donc vous faire partager les recettes qu'ils y propose et en même temps, vous demander votre avis.

En ce qui concerne les collations, friandises, petites gâteries ... J'ai trouver une recette. 

*Délices au beurre d'arachide*


Ingrédient :


- 125 ml d'eau 
- 3 cuillère à soupe de beurre d'arachide
- 150 grammes de farine de blé entier

Préparation :

1. Préchauffer le four à 180°C
2. Mélanger graduellement tous les ingrédients.
3. Etendre la pâte uniformément sur une plaque à pâtisserie et découper les formes désirées.
4. Faire cuire pendant 30 minutes ou jusqu'à ce que la pâte soit dorée et croustillante.

Temps de préparation : 10 minutes


Je serais tenter pour faire cette recette, cependant je voudrais avoir l'avis de plusieurs personnes.

- Le beurre d'arachide est il mauvais pour nos amis à quatre pattes ?

----------


## inari

C'est quoi Orijen 90/10 c'est de la viande lyophylisée en fait ? Y a le même genre de trucs qui existe pour les chats ?

----------


## YenZ

> Comme je suis curieuse, quelles sont sinon les autres alternatives à orijen fish sachant que c'est une chienne qui a eu de gros problèmes de démodécie. Par contre, elle n'est pas difficile et mangerait ses croquettes "sur la tête d'un pouilleux".


Si c'est toujours avec du poisson comme je t'avais dit par MP




> Pk pas panacher avec acana pacifica, ou brit carnilove poisson, ou éventuellement purizon poisson si elle supporte bien ??


Et voir la liste page 360




> Rien à voir avec Orijen mais tes loulous :


Merci Mamie  :: 
C'est vrai qu'ils sont plus que mignons !  :: 
Mais t'es gâtée aussi avec les boudins, créoles, t'es pas vraiment en reste !  ::  ::  ::  :: 




> effectivement ils ont l'air d'adorer ça!!!


Et pas qu'un peu !  :: 





> Alors moi il y a peu, j'ai acheter un livre avec environ 50 recettes de friandises et de plats à faire maison pour notre chien. (Pour ceux que sa intéresse : La santé de vote chien, de Jonna Anne).
> Je voulais donc vous faire partager les recettes qu'ils y propose et en même temps, vous demander votre avis.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les collations, friandises, petites gâteries ... J'ai trouver une recette. 
> 
> *Délices au beurre d'arachide*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perso je ne saurais pas te dire, quelques pistes éventuellement

Re: pourquoi je préfère le BARF?

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...-pour-le-chien

http://educationcanine.forumactif.com/t14040-le-barf

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...butant-au-barf

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...-faites-maison





> C'est quoi Orijen 90/10 c'est de la viande lyophylisée en fait ? Y a le même genre de trucs qui existe pour les chats ?


Exactement.
Oui ça existe mais que pour chiens chez Orijen, sinon ça existe chez K9 Natural, pour chats c'est Feline Natural, je ne sais pas si on peut trouver l'aliment pour chats en France, vu que pour chiens c'est déjà (très) compliqué.

Plus d'infos =) https://www.google.fr/#q=feline+natural

Sinon il existe aussi en lyophilisé la marque Summum, moins bien qu'Orijen ou K9, dispo sur tiendanimal, mais je ne sais pas si ça existe pour chats.

http://www.soignezvotreanimalaunatur...ophilis%C3%A9s

http://dcaliments.com/fr/produit/stella-chewys-poulet/

http://heidietcie.com/2013/08/17/ori...s-lyophilises/

----------


## inari

Merci pour l'info je vais regarder  :Smile:

----------


## Quaraba

Oups, effectivement Yenz. Bon j'ai une excuse, on est vendredi. ::

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour l'info je vais regarder


De rien  :: 




> Oups, effectivement Yenz. Bon j'ai une excuse, on est vendredi.


Ça va t'es toute excusée,mais juste parce que c'est vendredi hein ?  :: 

Un article intéressant à lire

http://www.carevox.fr/sante-des-anim...ns-dangereuses  (merci poweruser)

----------


## Phnix

Angoissant cet article  :: 
Je me demande du coup si je ne dois pas passer à la ration ménagère pour Dog... J'en parlerai à mes vétos.
Pour les chats, c'est mort, j'ai déjà essayé.

----------


## Quaraba

Article intéressant, cela confirme bien ce que je pense: Si nous, on mange de la m* alors nos compagnons aussi. La plupart des industriels passent leur temps à nous mentir. ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Arf ça m'embête ces articles de "vulgarisation mal digérée" qui nous font passer pour des cons plus qu'autre chose. Avec des "amis" comme ça ....

----------


## BlueBubble

Edit.

----------


## vans

Bonsoir à tous, 

je reviens vers vous car j'ai besoin de quelque conseil pour l'alimentation de notre futur chiot (mâle d'environ 12kg à l'age adulte). Il aura environ 10 semaines lorsque nous irons le chercher et est nourrir actuellement au ProPlan puppy.
Je souhaite lui apporter une meilleure alimentation comme je l'ai fait avec ma mamie (qui nous a malheureusement quitter le mois dernier  :: ) avec les orijen senior et grâce a vous.
 Mais je suis un peu perdue sur toutes les gammes de croquette. Donc je souhaiterai savoir qu'elles sont les paramètres que je dois regarder pour nourrir le chiot ? Si j'ai bien suivie la discussion, le rapport P/Ca ne doit pas etre trop bas car il grandira rapidement, il doit être d'environ 1,3 pour un chien de taille moyenne. Plus, il y a de prot à cette age là mieux c'est.
Et pour finir, notre budget serait d'environ 4-5€ par kg

J'avais pensé au gosbi s'il les supporte bien sur, qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Phnix

Me tâte à passer aux Orijen senior, là, Dog est aux Acana senior...

----------


## Zebulette

je viens d'adopter ce WE , un chiot de 2 mois ( estimé par le veto de la SPA ) qui a été trouve avec sa fratrie par la fourrière . Sa mère y est morte . Après les 10 jours de fourrière , elle a été 15 jours en FA pour la SPA , et nous avons été la chercher après son 1 er vaccin .
et là , j'ai besoin de conseil pour savoir quoi lui donner comme croquettes. Dans la FA , elle a eu des Hills adulte humidifiees pour qu'elle puisse les manger car trop grosse pour elle. J'ai commencé par lui donné des royal canin x small que j'ai eu en cadeau par un partenaire de la SPA ..Mais depuis je me suis renseignée et à priori , c'est pas bon du tout . En plus , si je donne que la dose indiquee pour la journee , elle semble affamee . faut dire qu'on lui voit les cotes ...
à priori , ce serait une croisée berger , labrador , boxer ? Qui ferait 15a 20 kg adulte et de taille moyenne . Merci d'avance pour vos conseils

----------


## motobufflor

J'ai reçu mon paquet d'acana Chicken et Burbank Potato, mon chien semble adorer, maintenant c'est aussi l'effet de nouveauté (avec les husse même réaction). Beaucoup trop tôt sinon pour savoir s'il les supporte.
Toujours pas reçu mon échantillon de DLG mais il devrait arriver cette semaine. 
Ceci dit, si je m'en tiens uniquement aux compos de ces trois marques (DLG, Husse, Acana Ch. and Burb.) je pense que je resterais sur l'acana, je suis à l'écoute de toute remarque concernant la composition de ces croquettes, il n'y a que les 17% de mg qui m'embête un peu, j'espère qu'il ne prendra pas trop de poids.
je trouve les acana également un peu petite en taille.

http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...otato/?lang=fr

----------


## joloclo

Coucou me revoilou avec mes pbs de croq lol 
Je voudrais arrêter Acana F and L car avec son pb de thyroide mal équilibré il a repris du poids quand même  et l'augmention du traitement a entrainé des diarrhées donc déjà que les selles n'etaient tjs pas top ......mais je viens à peine d'entamer un grd sac donc je voudrais commencer la transition vers autre chose mais quoi ? j'ai pensé à Applaws sénior ou light ou Brit carnilove Yeeeeeeeeeeeenz et les autres aussi bien sûr si vous avez utilisé 'une ou l'autre Merci

----------


## lily130/8

si l'augmentation lui donne la diarrhée, c'est qu'il est surdosé, il faudrait baisser, mais en gardant un dosage supérieur au précédent. à mon avis il vaut mieux traiter l'origine du problème plutôt que les conséquences  ::

----------


## mydreams

j'ai essayé les platinum comme tu m'as conseillé Yenz ça ne vas pas ces croquettes semi humide ma chienne s'etouffe avec à chaque fois.. Par contre une odeur et une appétence divine, dommage! faut que je trouve autre chose.. Décidément :/

----------


## joloclo

Coucou Lily,tu penses bien que Sisco est surveillé ++ et il est loin d'être surdosé puisque ses taux st très bas,mais de toutes façons,comme je l'avais dit dès le début ses selles st pas top avec Acana,(consistance et couleur)donc vu qu'il ne maigrit pas,bof j'ai envie de changer.

----------


## YenZ

> Bonsoir à tous, 
> 
> je reviens vers vous car j'ai besoin de quelque conseil pour  l'alimentation de notre futur chiot (mâle d'environ 12kg à l'age  adulte). Il aura environ 10 semaines lorsque nous irons le chercher et  est nourrir actuellement au ProPlan puppy.
> Je souhaite lui apporter une meilleure alimentation comme je l'ai fait  avec ma mamie (qui nous a malheureusement quitter le mois dernier ) avec les orijen senior et grâce a vous.
>  Mais je suis un peu perdue sur toutes les gammes de croquette. Donc je  souhaiterai savoir qu'elles sont les paramètres que je dois regarder  pour nourrir le chiot ? Si j'ai bien suivie la discussion, le rapport  P/Ca ne doit pas etre trop bas car il grandira rapidement, il doit être  d'environ 1,3 pour un chien de taille moyenne. Plus, il y a de prot à  cette age là mieux c'est.
> Et pour finir, notre budget serait d'environ 4-5€ par kg
> 
> J'avais pensé au gosbi s'il les supporte bien sur, qu'en pensez vous ?


Tout  dépend de ce que tu veux (avec ou sans céréales), gênée par des  croquettes venant de loin (genre Orijen/Acana) ou pas (bilan carbone)  etc...
Regarde la liste page 360, Orijen serait très bien, mais pas que, Acana, Brit Carnilove, Gosbi, Applaws, ou bien d'autres...




> Me tâte à passer aux Orijen senior, là, Dog est aux Acana senior...


Sur  le papier orijen est mieux car par rapport à cette gamme d'acana il n'y  aura pas de céréales entre autres, les taux et l'équilibre des minéraux  est bon chez orijen, après faut voir niveau prix et si il supporte.




> je viens d'adopter ce WE , un chiot de 2 mois (  estimé par le veto de la SPA ) qui a été trouve avec sa fratrie par la  fourrière . Sa mère y est morte . Après les 10 jours de fourrière , elle  a été 15 jours en FA pour la SPA , et nous avons été la chercher après  son 1 er vaccin .
> et là , j'ai besoin de conseil pour savoir quoi lui donner comme  croquettes. Dans la FA , elle a eu des Hills adulte humidifiees pour  qu'elle puisse les manger car trop grosse pour elle. J'ai commencé par  lui donné des royal canin x small que j'ai eu en cadeau par un  partenaire de la SPA ..Mais depuis je me suis renseignée et à priori ,  c'est pas bon du tout . En plus , si je donne que la dose indiquee pour  la journee , elle semble affamee . faut dire qu'on lui voit les cotes  ...
> à priori , ce serait une croisée berger , labrador , boxer ? Qui ferait  15a 20 kg adulte et de taille moyenne . Merci d'avance pour vos  conseils


Selon ton budget en petites croquettes tu pourrais choisir :

Orijen puppy (paquet jaune)
Acana puppy small
Gosbi puppy agneau version mini si tout petit chien sinon version normale
éventuellement aussi Maxima grain free puppy

pour savoir où les trouver regarde page 360.

Concernant  la dose à son âge c'est environ 30 grs/kg/jour, soit 90grs/jour (à  fractionner en 3 ou 4 repas) pour un chiot de 3 kgs (à adapter dès qu'il  grossit), si tu changes de croquettes vas-y doucement avec une  transition.
On passe à 20 grs/kg/jour assez rapidement (vers 4 ou 5  mois à voir selon sa prise de poids), puis à 10/12grs/kg/jour vers 8  mois généralement.
 A peser sur une balance surtout pas de gobelet  doseur non précis et qui ne convient qu'à un type de croquettes, les  doses orijen sont indiquées sur leur site.




> Coucou me revoilou avec mes pbs de croq lol 
> Je voudrais arrêter Acana F and L car avec son pb de thyroide mal  équilibré il a repris du poids quand même  et l'augmention du traitement  a entrainé des diarrhées donc déjà que les selles n'etaient tjs pas top  ......mais je viens à peine d'entamer un grd sac donc je voudrais  commencer la transition vers autre chose mais quoi ? j'ai pensé à  Applaws sénior ou light ou Brit carnilove Yeeeeeeeeeeeenz et les autres  aussi bien sûr si vous avez utilisé 'une ou l'autre Merci


Pas  essayé les senior chez Applaws mais pourquoi pas faut tester, j'ai  testé les "lite", mais vu que ton chien a un problème de thyroïde c'est difficile à dire.
Brit Carnilove je n'ai pas testé, Poupounne t'en parlera surement mieux que moi.
Orijen senior non ?




> j'ai essayé les platinum comme tu m'as conseillé  Yenz ça ne vas pas ces croquettes semi humide ma chienne s'etouffe avec  à chaque fois.. Par contre une odeur et une appétence divine, dommage!  faut que je trouve autre chose.. Décidément :/


Dommage :/
Les  Natyka peut-être ? Tout en étant semi-humides (un poil moins que  platinum), étaient un peu plus sèches tout en restant très appétentes,  ça serait peut-être la solution si elle s'étouffe avec Platinum ?
Sinon là comme ça je vois pas...
Tu peux tester un sac de 4.8 kgs et aviser en fonction.

----------


## Lou

Petit retour rapide, les applaws ont un vrai succès en tant que récompense de travail  :Big Grin:  

La différence avec les anciennes croquettes a été bien visibles en balade, puisque Alter qui d'habitude s'en fiche que je récompense son pote se mettait à me faire une marche au pied parfaite, alors qu'il n'a jamais été travaillé  ::

----------


## meloy

Natyka reçu aujourd'hui, appétence top, on verra le reste par la suite  :Smile:

----------


## mydreams

D'accord yenz oui pas de bol.. :-/  Alors je pensais que natyka c'etait idem niveau consistance, je te suis, j'en commande de suite un petit paquet, je croise fort les doigts je vous tiens au courant, merci de tes bons conseils! :-)

----------


## mydreams

je suis en train d'hésiter sur natyka, le mieux ca a l'air le VIP non je sais pas trop?  :Big Grin:

----------


## senators

Power of nature ne serait pas mieux ?

----------


## YenZ

*mydreams :* Il y a bcp de nouvelles gammes chez Natyka, auparavant il y en avait 3 ou 4 (vétérinary 1 seule gamme, professional, gold adulte, et gold chiots)  de mémoire, aujourd'hui 7, dont la "VIP" qui est sans céréales, une nouvelle veterinary ocean, et une nouvelle à l'agneau.

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux, si tu tolères la présence de céréale (uniquement le riz) le  mieux serait encore la gamme pour chiots et petits chiens (voir  éventuellement gold poulet adulte)
Si tu ne veux pas du tout de céréales alors pas le choix c'est la gamme VIP.

dans les 6 gammes qui ne sont pas sans céréales je mettrais dans l'ordre :

- gold chiots et petits chiens
- gold poulet
-  plus ou moins identique vétérinary océan (un peu moins de minéraux et  1% de gras de moins) et vétérinary lapin (un peu plus de minéraux et à  peine plus gras)
- gold lamb & rice (agneau, un peu plus de minéraux et cendres)
- professional poulet (plus bas de gamme)

-  VIP super prenium sans céréales, qui je mets donc à part, mais si je  devais le classer avec les autres gammes je le mettrais entre gold  chiots et gold poulet ou entre gold poulet et vétérinary, dommage qu'il  ne soit pas plus riche !


*senators :* power of nature faut le trouver, et en France c'est pas gagné...

----------


## mydreams

Merci YenZ bah moi je me dirige plutot vers celle au poulet, agneau et poisson non. J'ai rien contre le riz, surtout vu les soucis digestifs ca peut pas etre mauvais je suppose. J'hesite fortement entre les gold poulet et vip (professional moins top en effet..), les Vip ont l'air mieux niveau apport surtout en vitamines yen a plus on dirait, mais je sais pas tu as l'air de dire donc que les gold sont mieux. Je prendrais bien celle ci juste qu'elles sont plus riches en protéines, comme il me faut du light je sais pas si c'est bon :-/ Comme tu dis dommage que les Vip soit moins riches, mais peut etre mieux dans mon cas je sais pas. J'arrive pas à me décider, j'arrete pas de me demander surtout lesquelles vont le mieux passer et etre bien digerer.. -_-

*Natyka Gold poulet*
protéine brute 28%, matières grasses brutes 14%, fibres brutes 1,6%, cendres brutes 8%, humidité 17%, phosphore 1%, calcium 1,35%.

Additifs dans 1 kg: composés d'oligo-éléments: fer 165 mg, cuivre 23 mg, manganèse 40 mg , zinc 170 mg, sélénium 0.5 mg, iode 3 mg , cobalt 0.2 mg.
Vitamines, provitamines et substances à effet analogue chimiquement bien définies: Vit. A 20.500 i.u., vit. D3 1.550 i.u., vit. E (RRR alpha tocophérol) 300 mg, acide nicotinique 60 mg. Antioxydants & conservateurs naturel.
Energie métabolisable: 405 Kcal / 100 gr

*Composition:* Viande fraîche de poulet et boeuf (35% en base fraiche), 23% viande de poulet déshydraté, 22% riz, 6% poisson, 6% graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave, myrtilles, 3% foie de volaille, acide lactique, phosphate de calcium, sodium, ail, levure de bière, fructo-oligosaccharides.

*Vip*
humidité 17%, protéines brutes 26%, matières grasses brutes 14%, fibres brutes 2%, cendres brutes 7%, calcium 1%, phosphore 0,8%.

*Contenu des additifs dans 1 kg:* *composés d'oligo-éléments:* fer 150 mg, 22 mg de cuivre, le manganèse 37 mg, le zinc 164 mg, sélénium 0.4 mg, iode 3 mg, 0,2 mg de cobalt.

_+ Vitamines , provitamines: vit. A 19 500 Ul , vit. D3 1500 Ul , vit. E ( RRR -alpha-tocophérol ) 220 mg, acide nicotinique 70 mg, vit. B1 6 mg, vit. B2 12 mg, vit. B6 7,5 mg, vit. B12 130 ug, vit. C 150 mg, pantothénate de calcium 23 mg, 0,6 mg d'acide folique, biotine 0,5 mg, chlorure de choline 1,600 mg._

*Energie métabolisable:* 350 Kcal / 100 gr

*Composition:* 20% Viande de poulet déshydratée, viande fraîche de poulet (20% en base en fraiche), flocons de pommes de terre, farine d'amarante, 6% graisse de poulet, protéines de pomme de terre, 5% de protéines de poulet hydrolysées, 4% foie de poulet hydrolysée, pulpe de betterave, huile de saumon, pommes préssées, levure de bière, chlorure de sodium, feuilles de persil, achillée, myriophylle, aubépine, tilleul, racine de livèche, racines de chicorée, algues de chlorella, fructo-oligosaccharides

----------


## senators

Yes exact difficile à trouver, en vente en ligne ça va avec 11 euros de frais port pour la France.

Vu que "mydreams" cherche des petits paquets pour essayer faisons un rapide calcul.

Chez Natyka gamme VIP le petit paquet est de 4,5 kg de contenance pour un prix affiché de 29 euros soit un prix au KG de 6,44 euros.

Au final avec les frais de port Natyka VIP revient à 9,11 euros le KG !!!!

Pour ce qui est Power of Nature le petit paquet est de 6 kg de contenance, pour un prix affiché de 27 euros soit un prix au KG de 4,50 euros.

Au final les croquettes sans cérélaes Meadowland avec les frais de port revient à 6,36 euros le KG !!!


Aprés reste à comparer les compositions mais je pense que Power of Nature est sans doute l'une des meilleures croquettes semi humide dispo. Je ne suis pas expert je laisse les plus calés voir cela. J'apporte juste un petit éclairage.

http://www.cats-country.de/en/for-Dogs/Dog-dry-food/Meadowland-Dog

NGRÉDIENTS
Viande de poulet déshydratée, viande de dinde déshydratée, saumon frais, de tapioca, de la luzerne, de la graisse de dinde, foie de poulet, de vitamines et de mélange minéral avec prébiotiques, huile de saumon, graines de lin, algues, sel marin.

Contient _DOGactive_ complexe: tous les chiens vitamines essentielles, des minéraux chélatés et des prébiotiques FOS / MOS.


ANALYSE


protéine






48






%





graisse




18




%





inorganiques




11




%





fibre




3




%





Oméga-6 acides gras




2.8




%





oméga-3 les acides gras




0,9




%





ENF




11




%





calcium




2.35




%





phosphore




1,54




%





La vitamine A




25496




UI / kg





La vitamine D3




1341




UI / kg





Vitamine C




1197




mg / kg





La vitamine E (alpha-tocophérol acétate)




503




mg / kg





Iode (iodure de calcium, anhydre)




1




mg / kg





sélénium organique
(De _S. cerevisiae_ CNMC I-3060)




0,4




mg / kg





Cuivre (en tant que chelate d'acide aminé, un hydrate)




15




mg / kg





Manganèse
(En tant que chelate d'acide aminé, un hydrate)




30




mg / kg





Zinc (en tant que chelate d'acide aminé, un hydrate)




230




mg / kg





Fer (sous forme de chélate d'acide aminé, un hydrate)




240




mg / kg





Taurine




2000




mg / kg






ME: 3595 kcal / kgL'alimentation
Un EZA de chien et la quantité quotidienne recommandée de nourriture:







2 - 5 kg




5-10 kg




10-15 kg




15-20 kg




20 - 30 kg




30-50 kg




30-50 kg





Chiens moins actifs




45-90 g




90-148 g




148-200 grammes




200-245 g




245-335 g




335-415 g




415-495 g





Les chiens actifs






60-115 g






115-195 grammes






195-265 g






265-325 grammes






325-445 g






445-550 g






550-550 g







La quantité quotidienne recommandée de nourriture que vous pouvez diviser les 1-2 repas. La quantité d'aliment nécessaire pour ajuster en fonction de la race, la taille, le sexe, l'âge, l'activité et le métabolisme du chien, et en fonction des conditions météorologiques.

----------


## mydreams

ça a l'air tres bien en effet  ::  mais euh bien trop riches pour mon cas je crois..

----------


## YenZ

> Merci YenZ bah moi je me dirige plutot vers  celle au poulet, agneau et poisson non. J'ai rien contre le riz, surtout  vu les soucis digestifs ca peut pas etre mauvais je suppose. J'hesite  fortement entre les gold poulet et vip (professional moins top en  effet..), les Vip ont l'air mieux niveau apport surtout en vitamines yen  a plus on dirait, mais je sais pas tu as l'air de dire donc que les  gold sont mieux. Je prendrais bien celle ci juste qu'elles sont plus  riches en protéines, comme il me faut du light je sais pas si c'est bon  :-/ Comme tu dis dommage que les Vip soit moins riches, mais peut etre  mieux dans mon cas je sais pas. J'arrive pas à me décider, j'arrete pas  de me demander surtout lesquelles vont le mieux passer et etre bien  digerer.. -_-
> 
> *Natyka Gold poulet*
> protéine brute 28%, matières grasses brutes 14%, fibres brutes 1,6%, cendres brutes 8%, humidité 17%, phosphore 1%, calcium 1,35%.
> 
> Additifs dans 1 kg: composés d'oligo-éléments: fer 165 mg, cuivre 23 mg,  manganèse 40 mg , zinc 170 mg, sélénium 0.5 mg, iode 3 mg , cobalt 0.2  mg.
> Vitamines, provitamines et substances à effet analogue chimiquement bien  définies: Vit. A 20.500 i.u., vit. D3 1.550 i.u., vit. E (RRR alpha  tocophérol) 300 mg, acide nicotinique 60 mg. Antioxydants &  conservateurs naturel.
> Energie métabolisable: 405 Kcal / 100 gr
> 
> ...


L'un ou l'autre fera surement  bien l'affaire, privilégie peut-être le riz aux patates, si il est  sensible c'est peut-être moins risqué, de toute façon inutile de te  torturer l'esprit pour rien, choisis un produit et teste, tu verras bien  ce que ça donne, entre les compos et les résultats sur les chiens il y a  parfois des surprises, surtout que d'un animal à l'autre ça peut être  très variable.




> Yes exact difficile à trouver, en vente en ligne ça va avec 11 euros de frais port pour la France.
> 
> Vu que "mydreams" cherche des petits paquets pour essayer faisons un rapide calcul.
> 
> Chez Natyka gamme VIP le petit paquet est de 4,5 kg de contenance pour  un prix affiché de 29 euros soit un prix au KG de 6,44 euros.
> 
> Au final avec les frais de port Natyka VIP revient à 9,11 euros le KG !!!!
> 
> Pour ce qui est Power of Nature le petit paquet est de 6 kg de  contenance, pour un prix affiché de 27 euros soit un prix au KG de 4,50  euros.
> ...


Merci pour ces infos, et l'éclairage  :: 
J'en profiterai pour mettre à jour la liste vu que je n'avais indiqué aucun site pour cette marque.
En  effet niveau prix c'est donné par rapport à chez nous... 3,6/kg (sans  port) c'est hallucinant par rapport à ce qu'on trouve ici qualité/prix.
Ce  qui me plait moins c'est les très hauts taux de minéraux (c 2,35/1,54  p) et de donc de cendres (11%), le rapport ca/p élevé (>1,5)

Par contre tu dis que c'est semi-humide mais je n'ai pas vu le taux d'humidité indiqué ? 
Et  vu les taux affichés (prot 48 gras 18 cendres 11 fibres 3  et humidité  ?), avec un calcul rapide on arrive déjà à 20% de glucides sans compter  l'humidité, soit 10 à 12% de glucides (8 à 10% d'humidité) pour un  aliment classique, si semi-humide il ne resterait rien ou presque (17 à  20% d'humidité soit 3% de glucides au mieux !!??)

ENF 11% = glucides ?
si oui il y a donc 9% d'humidité (100 - 48 - 18 - 3 - 11 = 80 sans l'humidité donc forcément 9% si enf = glucides), et ce serait donc un aliment classique mais pas semi-humide, même si ça doit surement être très appétent, à tester ^^

Niveaux prix c'est sur ya pas photo, même avec un port élevé.
La où Natyka peut se révéler intéressant c'est par plusieurs (gros) sacs car les prix baissent en fonction, on peut gagner jusqu'à 30% du prix affiché.

EDIT : oui c'est bien ça, 11% de glucides dans l'aliment donc 9% d'humidité au final.

----------


## senators

Hum désolé de mon erreur ....pour ce qui est de l'humidité.

Du coup tu le considéres comme un bon aliment ou  bof ?

----------


## mydreams

Merci bcp je vais donc pour le gold poulet je vs tiens informé  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Hum désolé de mon erreur ....pour ce qui est de l'humidité.
> 
> Du coup tu le considéres comme un bon aliment ou  bof ?


Hum.... pas de quoi l'être.
Sur le papier c'est un excellent aliment, après à cause des minéraux (comme d'autres marques du même type, enova de mémoire par exemple) je ne serais pas rassuré de donner ça à long terme à mes monstres perso.

----------


## lily130/8

c'est sûrement pas enova non ^^

----------


## YenZ

innova evo au temps pour moi, je m'emmêle les pinceaux avec toutes ces marques ! ^^

http://www.naturapet.com/brands/innova

----------


## Quaraba

C'est vrai que tout cela c'est bien compliqué puis une fois avoir choisi, il faut que cela convienne à l'animal.  ::  
Et là, c'est loin d'être gagné. :: 

Le post croquette n'est pas prêt de se fermer. ::

----------


## lyric64

Suite des aventures après plus d'1 mois pour nous aussi avec *Gosbi "Chicken & Rice"* adopté par mes 2 louloutes, pas de transition de faite,selles superbes,digestion impeccable, juste le fait que la plus petite n'est pas rassasiée :Frown:   MAIS ! parce qu'il y en a un ! lol
Elsy qui est allergique ne doit pas supporter le poulet ! elle se gratte continuellement donc on finit le sac de 15kg et la prochaine fois,on
testera le *"Fish & Rice"*  :Smile:  
J'ai vu qu'ils ont sortis le *"Grain Free"* et je me suis posée la même question que toi* "YenZ"* lorsque j'ai vu les mêmes analyses au bout du compte lol ! moi qui était toute contente d'un sans céréales ! zut alors  :Frown:

----------


## mydreams

Je suis déçue j'ai commandé natyka et finalement une comportementaliste ex revendeuse de cette marque m'a fait part de sa déception, elle m'as dis avoir arreté et cela comme la plupart de ses collegues dans le métier canin car la qualité laissait a desirer en fonction des paquets et les chiens ne voulaient plus les manger. Mince alors :-( J'hésite à annuler ma commande..

----------


## YenZ

> Suite des aventures après plus d'1 mois pour nous aussi avec *Gosbi "Chicken & Rice"* adopté par mes 2 louloutes, pas de transition de faite,selles superbes,digestion impeccable, juste le fait que la plus petite n'est pas rassasiée  MAIS ! parce qu'il y en a un ! lol
> Elsy qui est allergique ne doit pas supporter le poulet ! elle se gratte continuellement donc on finit le sac de 15kg et la prochaine fois,on
> testera le *"Fish & Rice"*  
> J'ai vu qu'ils ont sortis le *"Grain Free"* et je me suis posée la même question que toi* "YenZ"* lorsque j'ai vu les mêmes analyses au bout du compte lol ! moi qui était toute contente d'un sans céréales ! zut alors


Le mieux toléré et le meilleur selon Mr Faure de NCLN est la gamme à l'agneau, gosbi lamb  :: 




> Je suis déçue j'ai commandé natyka et finalement une comportementaliste ex revendeuse de cette marque m'a fait part de sa déception, elle m'as dis avoir arreté et cela comme la plupart de ses collegues dans le métier canin car la qualité laissait a desirer en fonction des paquets et les chiens ne voulaient plus les manger. Mince alors :-( J'hésite à annuler ma commande..


Oui ça a été le cas auparavant (croquettes moisies, baisse de qualité etc...) mais il y a eu du changement récemment, à priori un procès un cours entre le patron et un associé ou un truc dans le genre.
Regarde les pages en arrière et demande à TillidieBT et à Tisouen aussi je crois, elle te parleront de Natyka bien mieux que moi, ainsi que des nouvelles gammes et de la nouvelle équipe, depuis le changement tout va pour le mieux apparemment !

----------


## Quaraba

Concernant le site NCLN, ils sont vraiment commerciaux car quand on pose une question à Monsieur Faure. La réponse est donnée quelques heures après.

----------


## lyric64

> Le mieux toléré et le meilleur selon Mr Faure de NCLN est la gamme à l'agneau, gosbi lamb


Je veux bien,mais ce qui me gêne  c'est que ça me fait un taux de glucides à 41%  :Frown:  et peu de protéines non? 

Qui a testé ici les* GOSBI "fish & Rice" svp* ? pour ceux qui ont des loulous avec problèmes de peau,merci  ::

----------


## vans

> Tout  dépend de ce que tu veux (avec ou sans céréales), gênée par des  croquettes venant de loin (genre Orijen/Acana) ou pas (bilan carbone)  etc...
> Regarde la liste page 360, Orijen serait très bien, mais pas que, Acana, Brit Carnilove, Gosbi, Applaws, ou bien d'autres...


Merci de ta réponse. 
Avec ou sans céréales peu importe tant que les céréales soient juste du riz. Je souhaite aussi garder la meme marque de croquette entre puppy et adulte. 
J'avais pensé dans un premier temps au gosbi à cause de la présence de riz pour les éventuels troubles digestifs liés au sevrage et à la transition des Proplan.
Mais je trouve que chez les gosbi, le taux de prot n'est pas très élever après quand on passe à la gamme adulte.

----------


## YenZ

> Je veux bien,mais ce qui me gêne  c'est que ça me fait un taux de glucides à 41%  et peu de protéines non? 
> 
> Qui a testé ici les* GOSBI "fish & Rice" svp* ? pour ceux qui ont des loulous avec problèmes de peau,merci


Oui 41% contre 34% pour la gamme fish and rice, je te donnais juste l'avais de NCLN mais perso je choisirais aussi plutôt fish  :: 
Personne n'a fait de retour sur la gamme fish il me semble, je crois que ça va être toi qui va tester la première et nous faire un retour ! ^^
Sinon tu as aussi les gammes sans céréales de gosbi, même taux que la gamme fish, mais à voir où c'est dispo (surement sur des sites espagnols)






> Merci de ta réponse. 
> Avec ou sans céréales peu importe tant que les céréales soient juste du riz. Je souhaite aussi garder la meme marque de croquette entre puppy et adulte. 
> J'avais pensé dans un premier temps au gosbi à cause de la présence de riz pour les éventuels troubles digestifs liés au sevrage et à la transition des Proplan.
> Mais je trouve que chez les gosbi, le taux de prot n'est pas très élever après quand on passe à la gamme adulte.


Oui mais rien ne t'empêche de garder chez gosbi une gamme puppy (avec ou sans céréales) une fois adulte, ça ne pose aucun problème.
Si tu cherches des taux plus élevés, oriente-toi plutôt vers d'autres produits comme ceux que je t'ai cité plus haut, brit carnilove semble très apprécié et toléré mais perso je n'ai pas testé, sinon comme je t'avais dit des produits comme Orijen, Acana, Maxima, Applaws... ou du lyophilisé comme K9 Natural, ou éventuellement Summum.

----------


## senators

Moi j'avoue que perso pour ma petite shiba je serai bien tenté par de l'alimentation lyophilisée. J'aime le concept et je pense que niveau appétence cela doit être au top.

Après ce qui me dérange un peu, chez summun c'est la faible teneur en viande e chez K9 natural la présence de traces d'ail.

Le saint Graal est dur a trouver.

----------


## lyric64

> Oui 41% contre 34% pour la gamme fish and rice, je te donnais juste l'avais de NCLN mais perso je choisirais aussi plutôt fish 
> Personne n'a fait de retour sur la gamme fish il me semble, je crois que ça va être toi qui va tester la première et nous faire un retour ! ^^
> Sinon tu as aussi les gammes sans céréales de gosbi, même taux que la gamme fish, mais à voir où c'est dispo (surement sur des sites espagnols)


 ::  Par contre *YenZ* peux tu m'expliquer (si tu l'as déjà fait mea culpa !) comment se fait-il que dans la gamme Fish il y ai* 23%* de saumon,+ Riz*22%* pour une analyse de Protéines Brutes de *28%* ?
et dans la gamme Lamb il y ai *36%* de d'agneau,+ Riz *35%* pour un analyse de Protéines Brutes de *24%* ???
Les protéines,c'est bien la "viande" et le riz ? non?  ::

----------


## mydreams

> Oui ça a été le cas auparavant (croquettes moisies, baisse de qualité etc...) mais il y a eu du changement récemment, à priori un procès un cours entre le patron et un associé ou un truc dans le genre.
> Regarde les pages en arrière et demande à TillidieBT et à Tisouen aussi je crois, elle te parleront de Natyka bien mieux que moi, ainsi que des nouvelles gammes et de la nouvelle équipe, depuis le changement tout va pour le mieux apparemment !


 Ah super me voilà rassurée merci je croise les doigts  ::

----------


## pedro091

J'ai lu autant de pages que je pouvais car il y'en a vraiment beaucoup mais ma petite Idène qui a 9 mois me fait des otites à répétition.

Je lui donne actuellement les orijen pour chiot.

Le vétérinaire lui fait à chaque fois des prélèvements, me donne le produit "aurizon" et ça marche du tonnerre mais bon je ne veux pas lui en donner tous les 2 mois à chaque fois qu'elle me fait une otite.

Le vétérinaire me dit d'essayer de lui donner des croquettes hypoallergéniques et m'a évidemment proposé Virbac ou encore pire Royalcanin et c'est pour moi hors de question.

Mais voilà trouver de bonnes croquettes hypoallergéniques sans céréale et autres mauvais produits, je suis perdue !

Les clinivets m'ont été déconseillées par mon éleveuse car il y a du maïs, j'avais trouvé une autre marque qu'elle m'a aussi déconseillé car il y'avait de la pomme de terre déshydratées donc je cherche je cherche mais pas évident...

Que me conseillez-vous ? 

J'ai trouvé la marque Arden grange avec comme composition :

pommes de terre (42 %), farine de poisson de mer à chair blanche (26 %),  pulpe de betteraves, huile de poulet, graines de lin, hydrolysat de  poulet, levure, œuf entier déshydraté en poudre, huile de poisson,  fructo-oligosaccharides prébiotiques, manno-oligosaccharides  prébiotiques, cranberries, extrait de yucca, glucosamine,  méthylsulfonylméthane, chondroïtine, nucléotides.

*Additifs (par kg) :
Additifs nutritionnels : vitamine A 18 000 UI, vitamine D3 1 300 UI, vitamine E 126 UI.

*protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
acides gras oméga 3
acides gras oméga 6

25.0 %
14.0 %
3.0 %
9.0 %
2.3 %
1.5 %
2.2 %
1.72 %




ou encore les Brit avec comme composition :

*

Avez-vous un avis à me donner ? 

Merci d'avance :-)
*

----------


## Quaraba

Je comprends pas pourquoi le véto dit d'essayer des croquettes hypoallergenics. Quel rapport avec les otites? Idene a d'autres problèmes de santé? ::

----------


## vans

> Oui mais rien ne t'empêche de garder chez gosbi une gamme puppy (avec ou sans céréales) une fois adulte, ça ne pose aucun problème.
> Si tu cherches des taux plus élevés, oriente-toi plutôt vers d'autres produits comme ceux que je t'ai cité plus haut, brit carnilove semble très apprécié et toléré mais perso je n'ai pas testé, sinon comme je t'avais dit des produits comme Orijen, Acana, Maxima, Applaws... ou du lyophilisé comme K9 Natural, ou éventuellement Summum.


Je vais tester dans un premier temps les Gosbi puppy. Je viendrai partager mon expérience qu'elle soit ou mauvaise.
Merci encore YenZ pour tes conseils  ::

----------


## pedro091

Non Quaraba, Idène n'a aucun autre soucis de santé mais le véto pense que ses otites sont dues à une allergie alimentaire. Je dois dire que j'ai pas trop saisi le rapport non plus  :: 

Je pourrais aller chez un autre véto pour avoir un autre avis qui évidemment sera différent. Ils ont tous des avis différents et au final je ne sais qui croire...

J'ai quand même fait des recherches sur internet avec "otite à répétition" et j'ai quand même trouvé une personne qui idem le véto lui a conseillé les croquettes hypoallergéniques et c'est passé... Donc je me suis dit qu'au final mon véto n'était peut-être pas si à l'ouest ?.... Bref, je me dis pourquoi pas essayé si vraiment ça change quelque chose mais je veux de bonnes croquettes et pas leurs marques  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Franchement, je demanderais un autre avis, car même si c'est une allergie alimentaire alors laquelle? Parce que vous pouvez essayer un tas de croquettes avant de trouver ce qui lui convient.
Parce que cela peut arriver que le véto n'ait pas le bon diagnostic. ::

----------


## YenZ

> Par contre *YenZ* peux tu m'expliquer (si tu l'as déjà fait mea culpa !) comment se fait-il que dans la gamme Fish il y ai* 23%* de saumon,+ Riz*22%* pour une analyse de Protéines Brutes de *28%* ?
> et dans la gamme Lamb il y ai *36%* de d'agneau,+ Riz *35%* pour un analyse de Protéines Brutes de *24%* ???
> Les protéines,c'est bien la "viande" et le riz ? non?


Je t'ai répondu par MP  :: 




> J'ai lu autant de pages que je pouvais car il y'en a vraiment beaucoup mais ma petite Idène qui a 9 mois me fait des otites à répétition.
> 
> Je lui donne actuellement les orijen pour chiot.
> 
> Le vétérinaire lui fait à chaque fois des prélèvements, me donne le produit "aurizon" et ça marche du tonnerre mais bon je ne veux pas lui en donner tous les 2 mois à chaque fois qu'elle me fait une otite.
> 
> Le vétérinaire me dit d'essayer de lui donner des croquettes hypoallergéniques et m'a évidemment proposé Virbac ou encore pire Royalcanin et c'est pour moi hors de question.
> 
> Mais voilà trouver de bonnes croquettes hypoallergéniques sans céréale et autres mauvais produits, je suis perdue !
> ...


Alors pour essayer de faire simple :

- le fait qu'il y ait de la pomme de terre n'est pas un problème, d'ailleurs les 2 anciennes formules d'Orijen en contenaient, et c'est toujours le cas sur pas mal d'autres produits sans céréales (même si la tendance est aussi à utiliser les légumineux comme le pois, mais aussi des lentilles)

- clinivet, RC, Virbac on est d'accord tu peux zapper... et tu peux y ajouter cette formule d'Arden Grange, c'est juste blindé de patates, de mémoire c'est la gamme sensible, et les taux de minéraux sont vraiment mauvais.

- Brit lamb c'est déjà mieux, sans être la panacée pour autant, les taux sont assez faibles dommage.

Avant de toucher à quoi que ce soit niveau alimentation, peux-tu nous dire si la chienne a eu ce genre de problèmes précédemment avec d'autres croquettes, ou est-ce qu'elle n'a fait des otites à répétition que sous Orijen ?

Si elle a eu le problème avec une autre alimentation, il y a fort à parier que l'allergie ou le problème en question ne soit pas d'origine alimentaire, dans le cas inverse par contre il faut tester avec un autre aliment pour être sur, dans ce cas prends un produit semblable à Orijen, comme Brit Carnilove si tu veux essayer Brit, ou sinon Applaws, Maxima, Purizon... bref un truc à peu près équivalent.




> Je comprends pas pourquoi le véto dit d'essayer des croquettes hypoallergenics. Quel rapport avec les otites? Idene a d'autres problèmes de santé?


Car comme certains chiens ont tendance à se gratter énormément ou faire parfois des réactions cutanées très importantes avec une alimentation non adaptée ou qui ne leur convient pas, il a du penser que le problème des otites pouvait être lié d'où la proposition de croqs hypoallergéniques, perso ça me semble curieux mais impossible de savoir sans tester, à moins qu'il ne cherche simplement à refourguer ses croquettes...




> Non Quaraba, Idène n'a aucun autre soucis de santé mais le véto pense que ses otites sont dues à une allergie alimentaire. Je dois dire que j'ai pas trop saisi le rapport non plus 
> 
> Je pourrais aller chez un autre véto pour avoir un autre avis qui évidemment sera différent. Ils ont tous des avis différents et au final je ne sais qui croire...
> 
> J'ai quand même fait des recherches sur internet avec "otite à répétition" et j'ai quand même trouvé une personne qui idem le véto lui a conseillé les croquettes hypoallergéniques et c'est passé... Donc je me suis dit qu'au final mon véto n'était peut-être pas si à l'ouest ?.... Bref, je me dis pourquoi pas essayé si vraiment ça change quelque chose mais je veux de bonnes croquettes et pas leurs marques


Teste avec un petit sac et tu verras bien si l'origine du problème est alimentaire ou pas  :: 
Ça te coutera moins cher que de solliciter un second avis véto qui risque de te dire la même chose ou alors t'orienter vers tout autre chose...

----------


## pedro091

Tout d'abord merci YenZ pour ta réponse :-)

Idène a toujours été nourrie à Orijen et Indi son frère les supporte très bien et ne m'a jamais fait d'otite... bon évidemment chaque chien est différent on est d'accord.

Je vais essayer les croquettes Maxima, Applaws ou Purizon mais si ça revient, comment je pourrais savoir ce qui ne lui convient pas dans la composition ? J'achète 1 paquet que j'utilise pendant 2 mois et si ça revient, je teste un autre et ainsi de suite ? Car c'est à peu près tous les 2 mois qu'elle récidive..... 

Donc tu penses que je laisse tomber cette histoire de croquette hypo et je teste simplement d'autres croquettes ?

----------


## YenZ

Comme tu le dis toi-même, chaque chien est différent, y compris sur une même portée, c'est le principe quand on travaille avec du vivant.

Non tu ne laisses pas tomber, mais peut-être qu'avant de penser à des croquettes hypo tu ferais bien d'abord de tester avec une autre marque.
C'est vrai qu'il est difficile de savoir surtout si la louloutte en fait plus ou moins tous les 2 mois, à mon sens change de marque pour elle, si elle aime et supporte bien une autre marque citée (évite Acana car même groupe qu'Orijen) restes-y, si elle ne fait plus d'otite tu as ta réponse... c'était alimentaire.

Si elle en refait avec la nouvelle marque, tu as 2 options :

- soit c'est bien une allergie alimentaire qui se déclare à la fois avec Orijen et avec la future marque choisie (très peu probable), auquel cas tester éventuellement une troisième marque pour confirmer ou infirmer la première impression.

- soit ce n'est pas alimentaire mais environnemental ou autre (étonnant aussi surtout si tes autres chiens ne sont pas touchés)

- tu devrais aussi éventuellement essayer une gamme au poisson, possible que la viande pose problème, c'est assez rare mais ça existe, il existe des gammes poisson équivalentes à Orijen fish, Brit carnilove poisson par exemple, Acana pacifica aussi mais c'est même groupe qu'Orijen, Purizon poisson (toléré de manière très inégale selon les chiens), bref tu as quelques options sur la table  ::  (voir page 360 aussi)

Si vraiment avec le temps rien ne fonctionne (nouvelle marque avec gamme poisson, testé 2 ou 3 marques), alors effectivement il faudra penser à passer sur une gamme hyppo (pas celle du véto) mais tu n'en es pas encore là !  ::

----------


## pedro091

Ok merci YenZ, je vais commencer par essayer Maxima alors. Merci pour tes précieux conseils :-)

La suite au prochain épisode  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

vu que tu es en rhone alpes tu as la compagnie des croquettes qui propose de bons produits à tarif intéressant  ::  
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/
sinon nourrir comme la nature propose des échantillons il me semble.
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...-chat/pa1.html

si tu es intéressé:
- tu peux te joindre à nous pour des commandes groupées chez la compagnie des croquettes
- je peux te passer 1kg ou 2 de brit carnilove poulet et/ou de maxima cotecnica grainfree pour essayer, sachant que cette dernière marque est en vente dans les botanic en sac de 3kg
je suis dans le pays de gex  ::

----------


## pedro091

Ok merci Yéti & Poupoune, je vais regarder !

----------


## flokhis

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'aurai besoin de vos lumières, j'ai l'impression de patauger dans la semoule qu'est internet et j'ai pas trouvé vraiment ce que je recherche même dans cette section. 
J'aurai aimé avoir des conseils sur les croquettes TOTW Prairie. J'ai un loulou de 8 mois actuellement aux B*sch Junior Mini, mais elles ne sont pas terribles. Mon vieux croisé fox était(et est) aux B*osh senior Mini, mais mange comme un dalle celles ci (sans pour autant grossir!). Je voudrais les faire passer tous les deux aux TOTW, puis qu’apparemment peu importe l'âge, elles conviennent. Ils ont une bonne activité, et les deux courent encore comme des dératés ! J'ai fait un bilan à mon grand qui ne montre aucun problème de santé et une super forme, donc je me disais que ces croquettes conviendraient mieux...

Dites moi toooout !!! Ca me rend dingue  ::

----------


## YenZ

TOTW = trop de minéraux et trop de cendres dans les gammes adultes, les gammes puppy (prairie ou pas) sont pas assez riches.
Regarde les dernières pages du topic, et pars sur autre chose d'équivalent, page 360 tu as un résumé, et sur les 20 ou 30 dernières pages on parle de multiples marques de qualité, Bosch hum comment dire...  ::

----------


## flokhis

Warf merci ! Oui justement, j'étais parti sur les Bosch mais j'suis pas vraiment douée pour analyser '-- 
Donc maintenant vais éviter ! Vais faire un tour par là, merci !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## meloy

Je recherche des gens pour commande groupée natyka dans le Loiret et le 91.

----------


## mydreams

J'avais donné mon paquet de platinum que j'avais acheté en essai a quelqun qui a un petit chien et que j'ai convaincu de changer son alimentation, mais il a 8ans et est habitué au virbac depuis toujours. Et avec le changement au platinum c'est diahrrée pas possible et quand c'est mélangé forcément le chien trie et mange que les plati. Une solution YenZ? Merci :-)

Et moi j'ai reçu mes Natyka je vais chercher mon colis demain j'ai hate d'essayer ça ;-) On croise les doigts pour que ce soit ok pour les loulous (enfin :-D)

----------


## meloy

Après 15 jours avec Natyka, j'en suis très contente mais beaucoup moins en ce qui concerne le relationnel de l'entreprise, 3 mails d'envoyés et toujours aucune réponse!!!

----------


## Tisouen

> Ah super me voilà rassurée merci je croise les doigts


Aucun soucis de moisi chez moi et encore moins d appétence. Mes chiens les dévore de la plus jeune au plus vieux et toutes les gammes.
Leseul bbémol avec le VIP (sans cereale) c'est qu'il faut augmenter la ration avec mes chiens sinon ils ont super faim. Donc j'endonne pas ooù rarement car ça revient beaucoup trop cher. Et j'ai eu une fois un changement de couleur sur le veterinary au lapin. Mais apparemment ça arrive un peu dans toutes les marques. 

Concernant les nouvelles gammes mes chiens adorent les veterinary océan et aussi celle à l'agneau.  Vraiment aucun souci pour qu'ils les mangent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après 15 jours avec Natyka, j'en suis très contente mais beaucoup moins en ce qui concerne le relationnel de l'entreprise, 3 mails d'envoyés et toujours aucune réponse!!!


Je le signalerai mais perso j'ai toujours eu des réponses ses rapides. Ça concerne ta commande ou une question particulière ?

----------


## YenZ

> J'avais donné mon paquet de platinum que j'avais acheté en essai a quelqun qui a un petit chien et que j'ai convaincu de changer son alimentation, mais il a 8ans et est habitué au virbac depuis toujours. Et avec le changement au platinum c'est diahrrée pas possible et quand c'est mélangé forcément le chien trie et mange que les plati. Une solution YenZ? Merci :-)
> 
> Et moi j'ai reçu mes Natyka je vais chercher mon colis demain j'ai hate d'essayer ça ;-) On croise les doigts pour que ce soit ok pour les loulous (enfin :-D)


Non pas de solution, soit insiter et voir si ça s'arrange avec le temps, soit stopper net, l'idéal serait quand même qu'il mange le tout sans trier mais pas évident (insister et ne pas remettre de platinum tant que la gamelle n'est pas vide avec les anciennes croqs) , c'est un peu le pb quand tu introduis un aliment semi-humide et donc normalement bien plus appétent que du "sec" classique.
Éventuellement rajouter (vraiment un petit peu) de riz très cuit.

----------


## Bolinette

Après pas mal de cogitations, je viens pour arrêter mon choix. J'ai éliminé orijen, trop compliqué avec les ruptures régulières. **
Pour Cachou : 8 ans bientôt, petite race (terrier, 5kg), très actif, a eu une exérèse de la tête fémorale à 8 mois et a le bassin mal ressoudé suite à des maltraitances. Il voit l'osthéo tout les 3-4 mois. Pas encore d'arthrose, mais on cherche à prévenir.
 - Gosbi senior : contient du riz, mais bcp de chondro protecteurs. Par contre *les croquettes sont elles assez petites ?*
 - Gosbi mini + chondronature
Si meilleure idée, me proposer

Pour Bola, 9 ans, x épagneul de petite taille (11 kg), a environ 1kg à perdre. Estomac sur pattes. Passée récemment de RC Satiety à Maxima grain free. Elle n'a pas perdu de poids, MAIS elle est beaucoup plus active ET elle ne réclame plus (elle accepte de sortir après 18h alors qu'avant, elle refusait par peur de rater son repas)
--> Idée : mélanger avec du Acana light and fit pour maintenant la faire maigrir un peu. Avis ?

Pour Pitaya, petite roumaine de 2 ans et 5 kg. Elle mange pour l'instant le seul truc qu'elle a accepté au début, des hills petite race, mais ça ne lui suffit pas, elle n'est pas "satisfaite". Je lui cherche de bonnes croquettes, mais petites car elle refuse quand les croquettes font plus de 5 mm de diamètre.
--> J'hésite entre Gosbi et Acana. Applaws m'a l'air bien mais je dois absolument avoir une livraison à domicile fixée (donc LCDC parfait) ou en point relais

** finalement orijen revient dans la course ^^

----------


## Quaraba

Bolinette, vous commandez où pour avoir des "ruptures régulières" d'orijen?

----------


## Bolinette

J'en commande pas, mais j'arrête pas d'en entendre parler  ::

----------


## YenZ

Avant ct le cas oui, plus maintenant c'est rentré dans l'ordre ^^

----------


## Quaraba

Ah bon, je suis étonnée cela ne m'est jamais arrivée.  ::

----------


## pomku

> Après pas mal de cogitations, je viens pour arrêter mon choix. J'ai éliminé orijen, trop compliqué avec les ruptures régulières. **
> Pour Cachou : 8 ans bientôt, petite race (terrier, 5kg), très actif, a eu une exérèse de la tête fémorale à 8 mois et a le bassin mal ressoudé suite à des maltraitances. Il voit l'osthéo tout les 3-4 mois. Pas encore d'arthrose, mais on cherche à prévenir.
> *- Gosbi senior : contient du riz, mais bcp de chondro protecteurs. Par contre les croquettes sont elles assez petites ?
>  - Gosbi mini + chondronature*
> Si meilleure idée, me proposer
> 
> Pour Bola, 9 ans, x épagneul de petite taille (11 kg), a environ 1kg à perdre. Estomac sur pattes. Passée récemment de RC Satiety à Maxima grain free. Elle n'a pas perdu de poids, MAIS elle est beaucoup plus active ET elle ne réclame plus (elle accepte de sortir après 18h alors qu'avant, elle refusait par peur de rater son repas)
> --> Idée : mélanger avec du Acana light and fit pour maintenant la faire maigrir un peu. Avis ?
> 
> ...


Bolinette, 
les Gosbi mini Lamb & rice contiennent autant de chondro et gluco que les Gosbi senior et sont très petites
(ci-dessous à côté d'une pièce de 1 ct d'euro)  ::

----------


## Bolinette

> Bolinette, 
> les Gosbi mini Lamb & rice contiennent autant de chondro et gluco que les Gosbi senior et sont très petites…
> (ci-dessous à côté d'une pièce de 1 ct d'euro)


Alors pour Cachou ce sera parfait. Par contre, Pitaya va encore les trouver trop grosses je pense. Elle a une gueule minuscule pour sa taille.

----------


## mydreams

Merci YenZ je pensais au riz également, mais pourquoi un tout petit peu.. ??  ca m'intrigue c'est quoi le soucis d'en donne plus? En cas de grosses diahrrées moi je donne que du riz et ça fonctionne très bien..

----------


## jenni56

bonjour je suit nouvelle sur le site.
j'aurai aimer savoir le nombre de fois que votre chien fait leur selle ?

----------


## meloy

Je le signalerai mais perso j'ai toujours eu des réponses ses rapides. Ça concerne ta commande ou une question particulière ?[/QUOTE]

Je posais des questions particulières mais toujours rien :Frown:

----------


## Cookie17

Bonjour,

Le 3 juin nous allons accueillir notre premier chien (Rocky, X berger de 5 ans). 

Je me suis un peu plongée sur le choix des croquettes  ::  Alors après avoir parcouru un peu le topic sur l'alimentation, j'ai essayé de repérer des marques qui pourraient correspondre, en faisant attention à la compo (peu voire pas de céréales, viande de qualité sans sous-produits...). J'en ai relevé 2 :

- Acana

- Orijen

Y en a-t-il l'une ou l'autre à favoriser ? Quelle(s) gamme(s) choisir pour l'une ou l'autre de ces marques ?

Merci  ::

----------


## Phnix

Bon, là je penche plus pour la ration ménagère  :: 
Mais impossible de trouver quelles sont les proportions et les quantités à donner pour un chien en sous-poids de 21kg !
Un lien ?

----------


## Quaraba

Une question: Quel est l'intérêt de mouiller les croquettes? Si c'est déjà sur ce post, à quelle page?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Quand je mouille les croquettes, ils mangent moins vite. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lyric64

> Quand je mouille les croquettes, ils mangent moins vite.


Hum.... ça m'intéresse lol  dis moi Pitchoun, tu mets de l'eau froide? tiède? juste qui recouvre les croquettes?
merci  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je mets de l'eau froide, je mets la gamelle sous le robinet 1 seconde ou 2 puis je touille avec une spatule en bois et voilà. ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Une question: Quel est l'intérêt de mouiller les croquettes? Si c'est déjà sur ce post, à quelle page?


Ca n'est pas pas physiologique de manger un aliment déshydraté, non seulement il apporte peu d'eau donc il faut boire plus pour compenser, mais en plus sa digestion elle même consomme de l'eau (différence à l'entrée // à la sortie : une crotte est largement plus humide qu'une croquette ...). Du coup il doit boire ENCORE plus.

----------


## motobufflor

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le 3 juin nous allons accueillir notre premier chien (Rocky, X berger de 5 ans). 
> 
> Je me suis un peu plongée sur le choix des croquettes  Alors après avoir parcouru un peu le topic sur l'alimentation, j'ai essayé de repérer des marques qui pourraient correspondre, en faisant attention à la compo (peu voire pas de céréales, viande de qualité sans sous-produits...). J'en ai relevé 2 :
> 
> - Acana
> 
> - Orijen
> ...




Moi je trouve que les gammes acana avec céréales sont un bon compromis, qualité et taux de protéine animal important mais pas exagéré; de plus la céréale présente est la moins mauvaise possible (avoine), je parle de l'acana Chicken and burbank potatoes.

----------


## Quaraba

Merci pour l'explication. ::

----------


## lyric64

> Je mets de l'eau froide, je mets la gamelle sous le robinet 1 seconde ou 2 puis je touille avec une spatule en bois et voilà.


 ::  Merci Pitchoun, je vais tester ça,on va voir si la demoiselle avale moins vite......

----------


## babou.7

Pas le courage de parcourir les 497 pages...qui connait ?

http://www.aniwell.it

----------


## Poupoune 73

en réponse à toutes les questions des 2 pages précédentes:
p360 de ce topic yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé la majorité des marques de qualité (croquettes, pâtées, friandises):
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-360.html

pour la ration ménagère, Muzarègne a fait un petit récapitulatif bien fait:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

pour la réhydratation des croquettes voir ici: (et non ça ne suffit pas de les faire "baigner" dans l'eau, il faut que ça trempe dedans un moins 1h)
http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...les-croquettes

pour les aniwell: perso je suis pas convaincue, ça fait vraiment très peu de viande et ce sont les ingrédients céréaliers qui sont mis en avant, et une boite qui propose une gamme végétale pour nourrir des carnivores ça me fait fuir à toute jambe

----------


## lyric64

> en réponse à toutes les questions des 2 pages précédentes:
> p360 de ce topic yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé la majorité des marques de qualité (croquettes, pâtées, friandises):
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-360.html
> 
> pour la ration ménagère, Muzarègne a fait un petit récapitulatif bien fait:
> ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?
> 
> pour la réhydratation des croquettes voir ici: (et non ça ne suffit pas de les faire "baigner" dans l'eau, il faut que ça trempe dedans un moins 1h)
> http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...les-croquettes
> ...


Merci pour la "réhydratation des croquettes" mais je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi tout de même.... perso,c'est juste
une question qu'elle cesse de manger trop vite,donc mettre un peu d'eau,permettait de la stopper un peu.  :: 
Que c'est compliqué tout ça..................bon je m'en vais relire un peu tiens!

----------


## Poupoune 73

y'a que ma bergère qui est aux croquettes, depuis que je les laisse tremper au moins une heure avant de les lui donner elle gloutonne beaucoup moins
sinon j'avais acheté ça http://www.fenril.fr/gamelle-chien/9...998440799.html ça la ralentissait au début mais maintenant elle s'excite grave dessus, depuis qu'elle a de la "bouillie" de croquettes elle va nettement moins vite

----------


## lyric64

Et bien vois-tu je ne connaissais pas cette nouveauté lol  ::  j'en étais resté à la gamelle à plots qui ne ralentit que peu 
ma jeune louloute,donc si ce  procédé de faire un genre de "bouillie"  marche un peu mieux,essayons ! ma foi ! j'ai relu les pages
du forum dont tu as mis en lien,et ça ma l'air pas trop mal tout de même.... je vais voir sur plusieurs jours ce que ça donne,en tous 
cas merci beaucoup pour le tuyau ,je vais me coucher moins bête mdr ::

----------


## GabyZazoo

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fortement besoin de votre aide pour choisir des croquettes pour mon chiot (arrivée prévue début juillet).

Je suis perdue dans les compositions,j'ai lu une bonne partie de ce sujet mais je reste indécise

Ainsi j'aimerais savoir quoi donner à un BA de 2mois,de préférences sans céréales et de bonne composition pour sa croissance 
(interessée par les apports en glucosamine,chondroitine pour ses articulations)
J'ai peur de me tromper et de donner des croquettes qui la fasse grandir trop vite et que son squelette en souffre

Si quelqu'un à un chiot de grande race  ::  ou si quelqu'un se rappelle ce qu'il a essayé (et approuvé de préférence)
je vous en serais très très reconnaissante
cette histoire de croquette me donne un mal de tête improbable  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

ici dans sa 2e intervention yenz a listé la majorité des marques de qualité (friandises, pâtées, croquettes):
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-360.html

et ici un post-it très bien fait de Muzarègne sur l'alimentation, avec les taux à respecter:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

le Dr Faure de nourrir comme la nature est de très bon conseil et il répond très rapidement, mais bon il va vendre les produits qu'il a en stock et c'est assez cher:
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...-chat/pa1.html

je vois que tu es en Rhône-Alpes, tu peux t'adresser à Fred Lamiable de la Cie des Croquettes, tarifs avantageux pour les habitants de cette région, apparemment il est de bon conseil aussi  (je me fais livrer au bureau mais jusqu'à présent c'était toujours ma collègue qui réceptionnait ma commande, et j'ai du mal à les joindre par tel et mail)
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/

après voilà on est sur un forum de protection animale, c'est aussi le boulot de l'éleveur de choisir une alimentation de qualité et de conseiller ses clients  ::  mais enfin d'après ce que j'ai lu des interventions de gens qui avaient acheté leur chien et qui étaient venus poster ici, ils étaient aussi mal nourris que les chiens de refuge  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Tout dépend à quel éleveur on a affaire. Pour ma part, c'était "comme vous voulez, sauf les croquettes de supermarché". Alors là, c'est assez vaste! ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui enfin "l'éleveur" (quoique bien peu méritent cette appellation) on le choisit hein^^ on regarde ses prestations dans l'ensemble: socialisation des chiots, conditions de vie des reproducteurs, alimentation, méthodes d'éducation utilisées, dépistage des tares de la race, tests ADN de paternité, état sanitaire des locaux, nombre de races élevées, choix des acheteurs, chiens mutilés, etc. au même titre que les asso/refuges, d'ailleurs. perso j'ai renoncé à adopter dans un refuge dont les conditions ne me convenaient pas. j'ai pris un autre chien ailleurs où c'était sérieux. je ne me voyais pas cautionner leurs pratiques
y'a assez des 2 pour qu'on puisse se permettre de faire la fine bouche
bref, fin du hs

----------


## GabyZazoo

Merci Yéti et poupoune,après manger je regarderais tous tes liens,interessant oui la compagnie des croquettes

Quaraba : oui sympa lol chacun sa merde en gros
Son éleveuse donne des croquettes de la marque Josera et elle n'en conseille aucune autre
après moi je suis très attirée par les Acana mais j'ai lu de mauvaises choses sur les puppy large et je ne sais pas quoi donner d'autre à un chiot

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> oui enfin "l'éleveur" (quoique bien peu méritent cette appellation) on le choisit hein^^ on regarde ses prestations dans l'ensemble: socialisation des chiots, conditions de vie des reproducteurs, alimentation, méthodes d'éducation utilisées, dépistage des tares de la race, tests ADN de paternité, état sanitaire des locaux, nombre de races élevées, choix des acheteurs, chiens mutilés, etc. au même titre que les asso/refuges, d'ailleurs. perso j'ai renoncé à adopter dans un refuge dont les conditions ne me convenaient pas. j'ai pris un autre chien ailleurs où c'était sérieux. je ne me voyais pas cautionner leurs pratiques
> y'a assez des 2 pour qu'on puisse se permettre de faire la fine bouche
> bref, fin du hs


le choix de l'élevage m'a pris beaucoup de temps aussi mais c'est très très très important !Ca c'est fait c'est déjà une grande chose il me manque juste les croquettes,et c'est une autre grande chose à mes yeux aussi 
Josera je ne connais pas et en regardant la compo je ne sais meme pas quoi en penser

----------


## Quaraba

Pourtant le choix de l'élevage m'a pris beaucoup de temps. Mais je dois avouer que je ne me suis pas préoccupée de l'alimentation et c'est une grave erreur. ::  Mais bon toujours la même histoire si on savait tout....

----------


## GabyZazoo

voilà j'ai contacté nourrir comme la nature juste pour avoir une idée de marque qui pourrait convenir  :: 

j'ai tout regardé merci de ton aide yéti et poupoune

ce qui me déciderait c'est savoir ce que vous (avec vos expériences) vous donneriez à mon bb  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

bah le "problème" c'est que dans la protection animale, on a rarement des chiots... enfin perso sur 7 chiens qui sont passés chez moi (3 à moi, 4 en famille d'accueil) j'ai jamais eu de chiots.

josera c'est pas mal, c'est vendu par la Cie des Croquettes (le gérant vient de me livrer on a papoté plus de 30min il m'a donné l'impression de bien connaître son job) et nourrir comme la nature qui restent des références en terme de vente de produits de qualité, après c'est pas le top du top quoi.

Comme yenz l'a déjà dit à plusieurs reprises, et Muzarègne l'a repris dans son post-it, pour un chiot de grande race faut regarder le rapport phospho-calcique (regarde sur ncln souvent c'est précisé) et bien sur une compo riche en viande. Fred Lamiable sera en mesure de te dire, vu comment il prend le temps de discuter avec les clients de RA qu'il livre, les retours qu'il a de ses produits. mais encore une fois il y a quelques bonnes marques en "free lance" qui ne seront pas référencées par ces boutiques, alors qu'elles peuvent être intéressantes

de toute façon, rien ne vaut le BARF  ::

----------


## GabyZazoo

dans ce cas là je lui donne josera comme l'éleveuse ca lui fera un stress en moins  :Smile:  je vais regarder la compo,y'en a sur la compagnie des croquettes ca m'arrange c'est un très bon site que tu m'as donné pour les rhonalpins surtout  :Big Grin:

----------


## GabyZazoo

Le docteur Faure m'a répondu,lui conseille les Gosbi puppy pour ma petite BA voici la composition

*ANALYSE :* 
protéines : 28 %
lipides : 18%
cellulose brute : 2%
cendres : 7 %
humidité : 10%
fibres : 2.5%

Ca :  1 %
P : 0.8 %


et voici pour les Josera (Family jusqu'à 4 mois)

*Composition* : 

protéines brutes : 29%
matières grasses brutes : 17%
fibres brutes : 2,3%
cendres brutes : 7%
calcium : 1,5%
phosphore : 1%



puis Kids 

*Composition* : 

Protéines brutes : 25%
matières grasses brutes : 12%
fibres brutes : 2,5%
cendres brutes : 6,5%
Calcium : 1,2%
Phosphore : 0,9%

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## jenny02

Luna ayant bien maigrit je vais tester de la passer des acana Light and fit aux croquettes Acana adulte dog et vu que j'accueille normalement bientôt une petite espagnol en FA les 2 miss auront ces croquettes la... Togo reste aux orijen senior.

Par contre je recherchais des autres croquettes comme friandises pour Luna qui a tendance a vite gonfler j'ai trouver ça :
*Lot découverte Lukullus
*


Spoiler:  




http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...quettes/388726




*Découvrez la marque Lukullus avec ce lot découverte composé d'un paquet de 1,5 kg de croquettes buf Charolais & truite, 6 x 800 g de boîtes volaille & agneau ainsi que 12 os au poulet de 5 cm.


*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le lot complet est à 19 et des poussières (sur zooplus.fr) la compo m'a pas l'air mal par contre je ne sais pas forcément lire les taux vous pouvez me donner votre avis?

Compo des boites : 66 % de viande et abats (cur, foie, viande, poumons, panses, estomac) exclusivement de volaille et d'agneau, bouillon de viande, pommes de terre, pissenlits, minéraux, huile de pépins de raisin.

Compo des croquettes (bon y a pas énormément de viande mais bon pour des friandises...) : *Croquettes pour chien Lukullus buf Charolais, truite* farine de buf déshydraté (28 %), riz complet, farine de truite (6 %), huile de colza pressée à froid, algues marines, alfalfa, betteraves, germes de riz, épices, poires, pommes, farine de jaune d'uf, cumin, huile de lin, caroube, terre glaise, kieselguhr, yucca schidigera, myrtilles, oligoéléments et vitamines.

Et les os a macher :  87 % de peau de buf, 13 % de poulet

----------


## mydreams

pour les nouvelles concernant mon cas problematique, les natyka ravi elles ont l'air tres bien! j'ai jamais vu ma chienne hyper mega difficile et capricieuse manger aussi vite! pourvu que ça dure!! Bon par contre je limite la dose, elle est deja en surpoids je sait pas si c'est la bonne "option" cette alimentation.. Bon et mon labrador, lui glouton pas de soucis, au niveau de sa digestion sensibles ca vas a peu près les selles sont bien meilleures, ca commence a se stabiliser mais encore bien molle.. Par contre les gazs infectes ça s'arrange pas..

----------


## mofo

sur le site nourrir comme la nature de nouvelles gosbi sont dispo sans céréales :

saumon déshydraté (18%), protéine d'agneau (viande) déshydratée (18%),  poissons moulus déshydratés (16%), huile de saumon, amidon de pois,  creton, amidon de pomme de terre (7%), petit pois (7%), pulpe de pomme  déshydratée (6%), yucca, levure de bière, hydrolysat de protéines  d'agneau, fibre végétale, protéines marines hydrolysées (krill),  chlorure de potassium

 + LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte  déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert (0.50%) huile  d’olive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.),  pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées,  brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles  de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait  d’orange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre,  huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S, chondroïtine  (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait d’ail, extrait de thym,  extrait d’origan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de  romarin, extrait d’ aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux,  l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de  mollusques, de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de  probiotiques.

*ANALYSE :*

protéines :*28%*
lipides : *18 %*
cellulose brute: 2%
cendres: 7% 
humidité: 10%
fibres: 2.5% 

Ca:1%
P: 0.8 %

je prends actuellement les gosbi agneau ou poisson selon les dispo, vous en pensez quoi de ces nouvelles sans céréales ????

----------


## Bolinette

Concernant les acana, ça me choque un peu de voir de la pomme de terre ; je pensais le riz plus digeste non ?

----------


## Bolinette

Vous savez où on peut avoir des échantillons ? Parce que 13 kg, si jamais ça passe pas...

Et aussi, où acheter orijen, acana ou applaws en petit conditionnement ? 13 kg, dans mon appart, avec mon goinfre de chat, c'est ingérable

----------


## Bolinette

Quel est le problème avec les acana, je me noie un peu là...? J'avais regardé gosbi aussi parce quils ont une gamme mini et que Pitaya n'aime pas quand les croquettes sont trop grosses. J'arrive pas à me décider, mai là faut que je le fasse sinon je vais encore devoir acheter un paquet de hills.
Sinon, je veux juste être sûr que le transit est Ok, donc 2 kg ce serait pas mal pour faire la transition et vérifier qu'elle digère bien.
Et pour commander, je préfère franchement NCLN ou LCDC parce qu'il donne le jour précis de livraison. Avec zooplus et wanimo c'est l'enfer les livraisons.

----------


## Bolinette

J'ai trouvé que les gammes sans céréales sont souvent plus riches en minéraux. Sinon, on va voir le gosbi grain free que ma mère a commandé pour Cachou si les croquettes sont assez petites
Mofo, pour avoir comparé des dizaines de compos, les gosbi grain free m'ont l'air pas mal du tout. Pas trop de minéraux, pas de pommes de terre, bien niveau vitamines et chondroprotecteurs. On a testé les sans céréales avec des maxima grain free et vu que ça va à Cachou et Bola, on leur prend un truc plus adapté maintenant et j'ai pris cette gamme pour Cachou et il a en parallèle des compléments pour les articulations, mais il a des gros problèmes de ce côté là. Par contre, il y a pas mal de lipides, faut faire attention avec un chien stérilisé et qui ne fait pas beaucoup d'exercice.

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu peux trouver des petits conditionnements de quelques marques de qualité (acana, orijen, maxima cotecnica grainfree...) sur dewandas. peut-être sur miscota aussi.

----------


## kalea

je viens de commander les gosbi grain free sur NCLN, je les aurai aujourd'hui ou demain, je vous dirai si elles conviennent bien à mon shetland. Depuis plusieurs mois maintenant il est au gosbi mini poulet, agneau et poisson (je varie) et nickel, elles conviennent très bien

----------


## motobufflor

Je viens de reçevoir mon sac de 13 kgs d'Acana Chicken and burbank potato acheté chez ZOOFAST (prix interéssant et livraison 10 jours avec un jour férié) je vais pouvoir passer aux choses sérieuses et envisager la transition Belcando/Acana maintenant.

----------


## matitine

> pour les nouvelles concernant mon cas problematique, les natyka ravi elles ont l'air tres bien! j'ai jamais vu ma chienne hyper mega difficile et capricieuse manger aussi vite! pourvu que ça dure!! Bon par contre je limite la dose, elle est deja en surpoids je sait pas si c'est la bonne "option" cette alimentation.. Bon et mon labrador, lui glouton pas de soucis, au niveau de sa digestion sensibles ca vas a peu près les selles sont bien meilleures, ca commence a se stabiliser mais encore bien molle.. Par contre les gazs infectes ça s'arrange pas..


les natyka, tu les achète où? Ma chienne n'est pas super facile non plus pour manger, je suis obligée de lui faire une jolie sauce avec de la patée etc pour qu'elle daigne, parfois, manger (la mienne n'est pas en surpoids par contre).
La je vais tenter une autre marque, voire ce que ca donne, si ca va pas, je verrais celles dont tu parles

----------


## meloy

Les natyka sur omaoo.com. Et si tu veux un parrain pas de soucis  :Smile:

----------


## lily130/8

j'ai une question sur la quantité de croquettes à donner! j'ai lu ici qu'il fallait donner 1 à 1.2% du poids. sur les croquettes que je prend (orijen sénior) ils conseillent 105g pour un chien de 5kg, soit 2% de son poids, mais pour un chien de 65kg ils conseillent 550g, soit 0.85% de son poids  :: 
j'ai une chienne de 8kg, je fais quoi, je donne la quantité conseillée sur le paquet, ou 1 à 1.2% de son poids? je lui donne 45g matin et soir (donc 1.1%) mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle a pas assez à manger, à chaque fois elle se jette sur ses croquettes. si je me fie au paquet il faudrait que je lui donne 130g, là je lui en donne que 90...

----------


## Bolinette

A ce que je sais les petits chiens ont un métabolisme plus élevé et donc ils ont besoin de plus de nourriture

----------


## Pitchoun'

Faut faire gaffe avec les dosages Orijen, en suivant à la lettre leur recommandation mes chiens n'étaient jamais rassasiés et ont perdu beaucoup/trop de poids. Depuis j'ai considérablement augmenté les rations et ils ont repris petit à petit. 
Maintenant ils sont au top !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lily130/8

> Faut faire gaffe avec les dosages Orijen, en suivant à la lettre leur recommandation mes chiens n'étaient jamais rassasiés et ont perdu beaucoup/trop de poids. Depuis j'ai considérablement augmenté les rations et ils ont repris petit à petit. 
> Maintenant ils sont au top !


ouch tu me fais peur là, je donne déjà beaucoup moins que ce qu'il y a écrit sur le paquet... là elle est bien mais il faudrait pas qu'elle maigrisse. mais je trouve que c'est dur de se rendre compte si nos animaux ont un bon poids ou pas... c'est plus facile sur les animaux des autres!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je m'en suis pas rendue compte, le véto a tiré la sonnette d'alarme en les voyant/pesant. Je les trouvais mince, on sentait bien les côtes...Tu parles ils étaient à la limite de la sous-nutrition, leurs os étaient très saillants, je m'en veux encore aujourd'hui. ::

----------


## Quaraba

Tout à fait d'accord avec Pitchoun, la mienne avait perdu beaucoup de poids en respectant le dosage à la lettre. En augmentant les rations, elle est nickel.
Donc leur dosage indiqué, c'est pas génial. ::

----------


## lily130/8

si tout va bien elle voit pas le véto avant octobre... en attendant je vais augmenter progressivement les doses. avant je lui en donnais trop, j'utilisais un verre doseur mais c'est pas fiable du tout! et elle était un peu grosse. maintenant que j'ai une petite balance je lui en donne moins. là elle a maigrit, je pense qu'elle est mince mais pas maigre, elle a un peu de gras sur le ventre... avec la couche de poils qu'elle a c'est moins facile de se rendre compte aussi!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## matitine

> Les natyka sur omaoo.com. Et si tu veux un parrain pas de soucis



Je ne trouve pas  ::

----------


## meloy

> Je ne trouve pas


Tu vas sur natyka.com et tu cliques sur le caddie en haut à droite puis tu cliques sur la France et sur omaoo.com dans le carré de droite Voili voilà.

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le 3 juin nous allons accueillir notre premier chien (Rocky, X berger de 5 ans). 
> 
> Je me suis un peu plongée sur le choix des croquettes  Alors après avoir parcouru un peu le topic sur l'alimentation, j'ai essayé de repérer des marques qui pourraient correspondre, en faisant attention à la compo (peu voire pas de céréales, viande de qualité sans sous-produits...). J'en ai relevé 2 :
> 
> - Acana
> 
> - Orijen
> ...


Oui pour ce que tu as cité, peu importe la gamme sauf puppy bien sur, Acana l y a avec ou sans céréales, orijen est sans céréales.
Mais tu as aussi d'autres alternatives possibles, peut-être un peu moins chères, voir page 360.




> Pas le courage de parcourir les 497 pages...qui connait ?
> 
> http://www.aniwell.it


C'est vraiment naze comme l'a dit Yéti.




> dans ce cas là je lui donne josera comme l'éleveuse ca lui fera un stress en moins  je vais regarder la compo,y'en a sur la compagnie des croquettes ca m'arrange c'est un très bon site que tu m'as donné pour les rhonalpins surtout


Josera ça reste quand même en-dessous de Gosbi ou d'autres marques, au début pourquoi pas mais tu as mieux.




> Luna ayant bien maigrit je vais tester de la passer des acana Light and fit aux croquettes Acana adulte dog et vu que j'accueille normalement bientôt une petite espagnol en FA les 2 miss auront ces croquettes la... Togo reste aux orijen senior.
> 
> Par contre je recherchais des autres croquettes comme friandises pour Luna qui a tendance a vite gonfler j'ai trouver ça :
> *Lot découverte Lukullus
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> ...


Pas mal comme friandises, sinon voir page 360 et sur NCLN.




> sur le site nourrir comme la nature de nouvelles gosbi sont dispo sans céréales :
> 
> saumon déshydraté (18%), protéine d'agneau (viande) déshydratée (18%),  poissons moulus déshydratés (16%), huile de saumon, amidon de pois,  creton, amidon de pomme de terre (7%), petit pois (7%), pulpe de pomme  déshydratée (6%), yucca, levure de bière, hydrolysat de protéines  d'agneau, fibre végétale, protéines marines hydrolysées (krill),  chlorure de potassium
> 
>  + LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte  déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert (0.50%) huile  dolive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.),  pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées,  brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles  de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait  dorange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre,  huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S, chondroïtine  (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait dail, extrait de thym,  extrait dorigan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de  romarin, extrait d aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux,  l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de  mollusques, de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de  probiotiques.
> 
> *ANALYSE :*
> 
> protéines :*28%*
> ...


salut mofo j'espère que tu as bien depuis le temps ?  :Smile: 
Gosbi grain free c'est comme la gamme fish ou la gamme poulet de mémoire, ça a pas l'air mal, à tester on en avait déjà parlé ^^




> Concernant les acana, ça me choque un peu de voir de la pomme de terre ; je pensais le riz plus digeste non ?


Non c'est normal vu que il y a 4 gammes sans céréales (prairie, ranchlands, pacifica, grasslands), donc forcément pas de riz, pour les autres gammes Acana il y en a.




> Vous savez où on peut avoir des échantillons ? Parce que 13 kg, si jamais ça passe pas...
> 
> Et aussi, où acheter orijen, acana ou applaws en petit conditionnement ? 13 kg, dans mon appart, avec mon goinfre de chat, c'est ingérable


échantillons non je ne crois pas, mais des petits conditionnements (2.27 kgs ou 6.8/7kgs) oui !

Applaws =) zooplus.co.uk (ou voir page 360)
Orijen/Acana =) zooplus.es ou miscota, dewandas, et quelques autres.




> Ah merde OK. Alors je peux OAS taider.
>  Mais purizon a fait des miracles sur pepette. Elle na plus besoin d'antidouleur pour son arthrose et elle a la ligne alors qu'elle a les croq a volonté. J'en suis vraiment satisfaite
> 
>  Je crois que acana a trop de minéraux mais je suis plus sûre de pas mélanger avec les croq chats lol


Oui exact tu confonds avec le chat Xaros  ::   :: 




> J'ai trouvé que les gammes sans céréales sont souvent plus riches en minéraux. Sinon, on va voir le gosbi grain free que ma mère a commandé pour Cachou si les croquettes sont assez petites
> Mofo, pour avoir comparé des dizaines de compos, les gosbi grain free m'ont l'air pas mal du tout. Pas trop de minéraux, pas de pommes de terre, bien niveau vitamines et chondroprotecteurs. On a testé les sans céréales avec des maxima grain free et vu que ça va à Cachou et Bola, on leur prend un truc plus adapté maintenant et j'ai pris cette gamme pour Cachou et il a en parallèle des compléments pour les articulations, mais il a des gros problèmes de ce côté là. Par contre, il y a pas mal de lipides, faut faire attention avec un chien stérilisé et qui ne fait pas beaucoup d'exercice.


Ca dépend des gammes pas toutes, mais d'une manière générale un peu plus que la moyenne oui.
Si si il y a de la pomme de terre, surtotu du pois mais aussi




> amidon de pomme de terre (7%)





> Je viens de reçevoir mon sac de 13 kgs d'Acana Chicken and burbank potato acheté chez ZOOFAST (prix interéssant et livraison 10 jours avec un jour férié) je vais pouvoir passer aux choses sérieuses et envisager la transition Belcando/Acana maintenant.


Normalement ils n'ont plus le droit d'en vendre (Orijen/Acana), tu risques de devoir commander ailleurs la prochaine fois.




> j'ai une question sur la quantité de croquettes à donner! j'ai lu ici qu'il fallait donner 1 à 1.2% du poids. sur les croquettes que je prend (orijen sénior) ils conseillent 105g pour un chien de 5kg, soit 2% de son poids, mais pour un chien de 65kg ils conseillent 550g, soit 0.85% de son poids 
> j'ai une chienne de 8kg, je fais quoi, je donne la quantité conseillée sur le paquet, ou 1 à 1.2% de son poids? je lui donne 45g matin et soir (donc 1.1%) mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle a pas assez à manger, à chaque fois elle se jette sur ses croquettes. si je me fie au paquet il faudrait que je lui donne 130g, là je lui en donne que 90...


1 à 1.2% pour un chien de taille moyenne, et encore selon les individus, les petits chiens consomment plus, les très grands chiens moins, ça ne reste qu'une moyenne.
Mes jacks par ex (qui se dépensent aussi) consomment pour respectivement 6 et 8 kgs =) 100 et 110gr/jour, soit 16grs/kg/jour pour l'une (elle brule bcp), et 13 grs/kg/jour pour l'autre, on est donc pas du tout à 1 ou 1.2% mais plutôt à 1.3/1.6%

Pour un chien de 8 kgs ils recommandent selon lactivité entre 95 et 130 grs/jour, 95 ça me semble quand même peu, perso je donnerais à peu près comme pour le mien et j'ajusterais en fonction, soit environ 110gr/jour, mais tu peux très bien en donner bien plus si besoin.





> Je ne trouve pas


ici =) http://www.oamoo.com/boutique/cat-chiens-1232.html

----------


## Quaraba

Petite question, j'ai vu sur le site NCLN les gosbi grain free adulte ou il est inscrit: sans céréales, sans gluten, sans poulet. :: 

Cela veut dire que le poulet peut-être allergène?

----------


## lyric64

> Petite question, j'ai vu sur le site NCLN les gosbi grain free adulte ou il est inscrit: sans céréales, sans gluten, sans poulet.
> 
> Cela veut dire que le poulet peut-être allergène?


 ::  et bien oui! le poulet est "allergène" et j'en sais qque chose avec l'une de mes louloutes  ::  c'est pour ça,
qu'il me tarde de les passer au Gosbi Fish  ::

----------


## kalea

gosbi grain free adult testées ce midi, pour le transit on verra plus tard pour la conclusion ! sinon pour la taille un petit chien les mange sans problème (pour ma part un shetland, qui a toujours été aux croquettes mini), un peu plus grandes que les gosbi mini mais légères de texture donc aucun souci pour croquer... en tout cas il a aimé, comme toutes les autres gosbi exclusive...

----------


## aurore

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait la marque Holistic Blend? Mon fournisseur habituel va bientôt les distribuer, mais je ne connais pas du tout cette marque...

----------


## blandine15

je crois que chaque animal est différent et que tous ne réagiront pas pareil aux différentes alimentation

----------


## Phnix

Ça me broute l'alimentation...
Dog ne veut plus vraiment de ses croquettes, déjà avant, il ne les mangeait plus le matin, maintenant il n'en veut plus le soir.
Ma véto n'aime pas trop toutes les nouvelles marques, mais là, son seul conseil, c'est de lui laisser la gamelle 15 minutes le matin, 15 minutes le soir, il finira bien par manger... Le véto homéopathe dit aussi qu'il finira bien par manger ce qu'on lui donne, mais bon... Il est déjà en sous-poids...
C'est grave si je cède et si je lui change ses croquettes ? Au début il les mangeait sans plus, et maintenant, il ne mange que si je rajoute une moitié de ration ménagère  :: 
Je me tâte à essayer les Gosbi...
Pour un croisé lab (22kg) de 12 ans, ça passe bien ?
Il ne supportait pas les Orijen, faut éviter tout ce qui est légumineuse. Et puis il a un transit difficile...

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu penses à réhydrater les croquettes? peut-être qu'il a mal aux dents et que la prise alimentaire est douloureuse...
http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...les-croquettes

rajouter de l'huile de saumon (sauvage) ne peut pas lui faire de mal non plus :: 

sinon passer à quelque chose de plus humide, type platinum ou natyka, voire des boites (voir la p360 de yenz) ou les saucisses brit care

----------


## Bolinette

Amidon de pommes de terre et pommes de terres entières ça fait la différence chez certains chiens, mais c'est vrai que ça reste de la patate. Les patates entières donnent beaucoup de gaz à Cachou, mais juste l'amidon, ça va. J'espère que en enlevant le maïs de son alimentation, il va arrêter d'être une usine à gaz, surtout qu'il adore dormir sur l'oreiller...

----------


## Poska

Perso avec les vieux chiens, j'estime que l'important c'est qu'il mangent.
Ma vieille est IRC, donc je l'ai passé aux croqs rénales vendues par mon véto. Elle s'est lassée, alors j'ai changé de marque en rénal, plusieurs fois. Et puis je suis passé à la ration ménagère, dont elle s'est lassé aussi, puis plusieurs marques de croqs "normales" avec ou sans céréales, idem... en ce moment elle mange des croqs de gamme moyenne. Et si elle se lasse encore, je trouverais autre chose.
Ce n'est pas l'idéal pour ses reins, ni pour son estomac, mais au moins elle mange avec appétit et elle garde un poids correct. Je n'ai pas envie de batailler et de l'embêter pour ses derniers mois de vie... mais c'est un choix purement personnel  ::

----------


## Bolinette

> Perso avec les vieux chiens, j'estime que l'important c'est qu'il mangent.
> Ma vieille est IRC, donc je l'ai passé aux croqs rénales vendues par mon véto. Elle s'est lassée, alors j'ai changé de marque en rénal, plusieurs fois. Et puis je suis passé à la ration ménagère, dont elle s'est lassé aussi, puis plusieurs marques de croqs "normales" avec ou sans céréales, idem... en ce moment elle mange des croqs de gamme moyenne. Et si elle se lasse encore, je trouverais autre chose.
> Ce n'est pas l'idéal pour ses reins, ni pour son estomac, mais au moins elle mange avec appétit et elle garde un poids correct. Je n'ai pas envie de batailler et de l'embêter pour ses derniers mois de vie... mais c'est un choix purement personnel


je suis 100% avec toi, je l'ai appliquée pour une personne de ma famille en dialyse, sans espoir de greffe. A quoi bon s'interdire tous les plaisirs pour quelques semaines de vie en plus

----------


## kalea

perso je varie les variétés dans la même gamme, pour le plaisir de mon chien, quoiqu'on en dise, et s'il devait se lasser de ses croquettes je changerais, ils ont bien le droit d'avoir leurs préférences après tout...

----------


## Dahi

Bonsoir, 

je vous ai écrit il y a 6 mois environ pour ma grosse Sanka ^^ Je l'ai passée aux Acana light puis comme elle a littéralement fondu je l'ai mise aux purizon. la transition a été faite en douceur, ça allait puis depuis quelques jours ça ne va plus, elle n'est pas en diarrhée mais c'est quand même pas terrible ! La transition a été longue pour que ça se stabilise mais bon ...

Est-ce que ce type de croquettes serait trop riche en proteines pour ma chienne (elle a été aux RC pendant près de 2 ans enfin depuis le début de sa vie en fait) ? Est-ce qu'il y a des choses similaires pour d'autres personnes ?
Je suis bien embêtée parce que ces croquettes me plaisaient bien niveau compo, je sais pas vers quoi aller ... 

Merci (encore) ...

----------


## Koka

Bonsoir tout le monde,
Ça fait environ 3 heures que je parcours ce topic en quête de bonnes croquettes. J'ai bien lu la recap page 360 mais je me pose encore quelques questions.
Je vais donc accueillir un chien à la fin du mois, un loulou de Roumanie. 
N'ayant pas un budget illimité mais voulant quand même donner un minimum de qualité au chien, j'ai pensé au Exclusive of Gosbi et aux Taste of the wild (si vous connaissez des marques moins chères, mais de qualité, je prends). Seulement je ne sais pas vraiment quelles gammes choisir parmi toutes les gammes. Quelle est la différence entre l'agneau, le poulet, le saumon ? Sur quoi faut-il se basé pour choisir l'un des 3 ?
Merci  :Smile:

----------


## fannymurz

> Perso avec les vieux chiens, j'estime que l'important c'est qu'il mangent.
> Ma vieille est IRC, donc je l'ai passé aux croqs rénales vendues par mon véto. Elle s'est lassée, alors j'ai changé de marque en rénal, plusieurs fois. Et puis je suis passé à la ration ménagère, dont elle s'est lassé aussi, puis plusieurs marques de croqs "normales" avec ou sans céréales, idem... en ce moment elle mange des croqs de gamme moyenne. Et si elle se lasse encore, je trouverais autre chose.
> Ce n'est pas l'idéal pour ses reins, ni pour son estomac, mais au moins elle mange avec appétit et elle garde un poids correct. Je n'ai pas envie de batailler et de l'embêter pour ses derniers mois de vie... mais c'est un choix purement personnel



ok aussi pour cette façon voir les choses 
chez moi, qq trèèès agés mais depuis les cous de poulet le matin, ils courent presque plus vite que moi à la gamelle! si si!
et le soir les chipoteux de la croquette ( moyen gamme RC) apprécient la réhumidification à l'eau chaude qq minutes 
et un soupçon de boite chat dispatché ( cerise sur le gateau)
ça fait un bout de temps et apparemment, ça continue de plaire.
Poska pourrais-tu me donner ta recette de ration ménagère?

----------


## Phnix

Du coup, comme ce matin, il n'a même pas envie de se lever de son canapé pour au moins daigner voir la gamelle de croquettes, je suis en train de lui cuire carottes+haricots verts+riz, et de réchauffer du poulet... Normalement, si je mélange, ça va.
Je ne pense pas que ce soit un soucis de dents, avant (il y a trois/quatre semaines), il mangeait avec grand appétit ses Orijen... qui étaient plus grosses.
Je vais commander des Gosbi senior et voir ce que ça donne...

----------


## YenZ

> Est-ce que quelqu'un connait la marque Holistic Blend? Mon fournisseur habituel va bientôt les distribuer, mais je ne connais pas du tout cette marque...


Déjà merci pour l'info je ne connaissais pas cette marque.

J'ai trouvé les infos, j'en pense du bon et du moins bon.

Les gammes Holistic blend :

agneau =) http://holisticblend.com/fr/food-for...lamb-and-rice/

Bien trop peu riche, bien trop de cendres (donc fort à parier qu'il y a bcp de minéraux qui sont non indiqués) = à oublier

poulet =) http://holisticblend.com/fr/food-for...and-vegetable/

un peu pareil que la gamme agneau, c'est un poil plus riche, mais toujours bcp trop de cendres.


La gamme grain free

grain free =) http://holisticblend.com/fr/food-for...as/grain-free/

pas mal du tout, cendres à 7.5% donc acceptable, minéraux un peu élevés (1.8/1.4, rapport ca/p = 1.28), bonne compo et analyse, à ajouter à la liste  :: 

humide =) http://holisticblend.com/fr/food-for...d-side-dishes/


des gâteries et compléments qui ont pas l'air mal...


*Gâteries :*


http://holisticblend.com/fr/treats/d...yogurt-hearts/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/treats/d.../cinna-hearts/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/treats/d...ts/sea-hearts/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/treats/d...umpkin-hearts/


*Compléments/aides* on y trouve de tout, en passant des articulations, l'huile de saumon, le tartre, le vermifuge etc...


http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...e-hcl-complex/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...ca-schidigera/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...s/fresh-licks/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...herbal-calmer/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...atural-wormer/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...ds/bee-pollen/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...mins-minerals/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...flax-seed-oil/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p.../food-booster/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...an-salmon-oil/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...digestive-aid/

http://holisticblend.com/fr/health-p...greens-powder/





> Ça me broute l'alimentation...
> Dog ne veut plus vraiment de ses croquettes, déjà avant, il ne les mangeait plus le matin, maintenant il n'en veut plus le soir.
> Ma véto n'aime pas trop toutes les nouvelles marques, mais là, son seul conseil, c'est de lui laisser la gamelle 15 minutes le matin, 15 minutes le soir, il finira bien par manger... Le véto homéopathe dit aussi qu'il finira bien par manger ce qu'on lui donne, mais bon... Il est déjà en sous-poids...
> C'est grave si je cède et si je lui change ses croquettes ? Au début il les mangeait sans plus, et maintenant, il ne mange que si je rajoute une moitié de ration ménagère 
> Je me tâte à essayer les Gosbi...
> Pour un croisé lab (22kg) de 12 ans, ça passe bien ?
> Il ne supportait pas les Orijen, faut éviter tout ce qui est légumineuse. Et puis il a un transit difficile...


Tu as la réponse à ta question vu que tu dis qu'il faut de préférence éviter les légumineux.
Gosbi dans ce cas serait pas trop mal sur le papier, tu ne sauras pas si il supporte/aime/chipote sans tester.
Ça se peut aussi qu'il soit très capricieux, ou comme le dit Yéti qu'il lui faille une alimentation semi-humide plus appétente et plus facile à manger.




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> je vous ai écrit il y a 6 mois environ pour ma grosse Sanka ^^ Je l'ai passée aux Acana light puis comme elle a littéralement fondu je l'ai mise aux purizon. la transition a été faite en douceur, ça allait puis depuis quelques jours ça ne va plus, elle n'est pas en diarrhée mais c'est quand même pas terrible ! La transition a été longue pour que ça se stabilise mais bon ...
> 
> Est-ce que ce type de croquettes serait trop riche en proteines pour ma chienne (elle a été aux RC pendant près de 2 ans enfin depuis le début de sa vie en fait) ? Est-ce qu'il y a des choses similaires pour d'autres personnes ?
> Je suis bien embêtée parce que ces croquettes me plaisaient bien niveau compo, je sais pas vers quoi aller ... 
> 
> Merci (encore) ...


Je me suis posé la m^me question avec mon mâle qui a mangé de la pseudo daube pendant 2 ans, désormais il est plus fragile niveau transit que ma dernière qui a été sevrée aux croqs sans céréales et qui n'a jamais mangé une croquette moyenne ou bas de gamme.

Mais au final non, je pense surtout que Purizon est un produit  toléré très différemment selon les chiens, tu peux aussi l'aider avec des probiotiques, un ex de bon produit était donné plusieurs pages en arrière, mais tout récemment sur le même topic mais chats.

Si le problème est vraiment Purizon, tu auras plusieurs alternatives page 360.




> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> Ça fait environ 3 heures que je parcours ce topic en quête de bonnes croquettes. J'ai bien lu la recap page 360 mais je me pose encore quelques questions.
> Je vais donc accueillir un chien à la fin du mois, un loulou de Roumanie. 
> N'ayant pas un budget illimité mais voulant quand même donner un minimum de qualité au chien, j'ai pensé au Exclusive of Gosbi et aux Taste of the wild (si vous connaissez des marques moins chères, mais de qualité, je prends). Seulement je ne sais pas vraiment quelles gammes choisir parmi toutes les gammes. Quelle est la différence entre l'agneau, le poulet, le saumon ? Sur quoi faut-il se basé pour choisir l'un des 3 ?
> Merci


TOTW oublie, trop de minéraux et cendres, ou alors pas assez riche.
Gosbi pourquoi pas, la gamme peu importe ce sera surtout fonction de ses gouts et ce qu'il supporte le mieux, au pire prends un peu d'échantillons de chaque gamme et tu verras ce qu'il préfère.

----------


## Poska

La ration ménagère m'avait été donnée par Muza, pour un chien en IRC de 30kg



Spoiler:  



 
  Par jour :
4 blancs d'oeufs (cuits)
450 g de viande + peau de cuisse de dinde (donné cru)
180 g de tapioca : pesé sec (aucune idée de ce que ça fait pesé cuit - il doit être donné TRES cuit) (==> idéalement 164 g)
80 g de haricots verts en boîte, égouttés
2 c à soupe d'huile de colza
1/2 c à soupe de graisse de canard (ou autre graisse animale) (==> idéalement 1 c à soupe)
1 g de coquille d'oeuf en poudre (une coquille entière pèse entre 5 et 10 g ... c'est pas beaucoup donc)

Avec ça on se retrouve avec un taux de phosphore très proche de l'aliment RC renal, pour ta chienne = 0.86 g de phosphore par jour avec cette ration, et 0.82 avec les croquettes.

Changements possibles :

- pour encore baisser le phosphore, tu peux remplacer de la viande par du blanc d'oeuf.
2 blancs d'oeufs + 3/4 d'une c à café d'huile de colza est équivalent à 39 g de dinde.
La limite étant l'appétence, les chiens n'aiment pas spécialement le blanc d'oeuf cuit en général. Et le prix ... Si ta chienne mange ça sans souci et que tu trouves des oeufs pas chers, tu peux même (ce serait mieux) virer un peu de tapioca et mettre du blanc d'oeuf à la place : 2 blancs d'oeufs remplacent 10 g de tapioca pesé sec. Tel quel c'est un peu juste en protéines, et vu la qualité des protéines de blanc d'oeuf, ça ne ferait que du bien ... à part au porte monnaie ^^

- Tu peux remplacer du tapioca par de la graisse de canard - en fait, ça serait même mieux, là j'y suis allée léger pour commencer mais il faut un peu forcer sur le gras pour un IRC. L'aliment RC lui apporterait 74 g de lipides par jour, avec cette ration on est à 65 g seulement. 1 c à soupe de graisse animale remplace 32 g de tapioca (pesé sec).
Donc par exemple 1 c à soupe de graisse animale au lieu de 1/2, et 164 g de tapioca pesé sec au lieu de 180, ça serait idéal. Et tu peux même augmenter un peu : 1.5 c à soupe de graisse / 150 g tapioca.

- Si c'est trop pour ta chienne et qu'elle grossit, vire du tapioca, il est juste là pour faire des calories.

- Si tu veux tu peux rajouter des vitamines, mais rien qui apporterait du phosphore. Surtout pas pet phos ni de levure en paillettes etc, des vitamines seules.
 



Je continue à lui faire 2-3 fois par semaine, où elle se goinfre avec bonheur, mais en continu elle se lasse assez vite. J'utilise aussi de l'huile (saumon ou végétale), de la graisse ou de la pâtée régulièrement pour relancer l'appétence, ça limite les changements trop réguliers. 
Sont compliqués nos pti vieux, mais ça fait partie de leur charme.

(clairement je ne m'embête pas autant avec mes jeunes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Kybou!

Pareil, j'ai énormément galéré les dernières semaines avec la nourriture et l'essentiel, pour moi, c'était qu'il mange ... Il avait déjà perdu bcp de poids au cours de sa maladie (14 kg) donc j'essayais tant bien que mal de limiter les dégâts ...

Phnix, bon courage  ::

----------


## Koka

Merci YenZ. Je vais essayé du Gosbi du coup.   :Smile:

----------


## Phnix

Bon, il a juste mangé la viande dans le mix ration ménagère/croquettes, alors qu'avant, il dévorait...
Et puis c'est pire sa diarrhée. Et il a pas l'air en forme.
Donc rendez-vous chez le véto, mais pas avant demain soir  :: 
Mais pourtant, sur le chemin, il a mangé avec plaisir sa friandise (j'utilise mon reste d'Orijen). Je ne sais pas sur quel pied danser avec lui... Grmblf.
Quelle plaie l'alimentation  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Parfois le mieux est l'ennemi du bien et un changement d'alimentation, même avec une transition, peut entraîner de graves diarrhées. A chaque fois que j'ai essayé de "meilleures" croquettes que mes LUKULLUS et de "meilleures" pâtées que mes ROCCO j'ai dû y revenir ...

----------


## 77sniff

Bonjour à toutes et tous  :Smile: 
j'aurais juste besoin d'un pitit conseil . Je parcours le sujet depuis plus de 15 jours maintenant parce que j'ai adopté un dogue argentin il y a un peu plus d'un mois et à la base à la SPA ils m'ont dit que je devrais le nourrir avec des croquettes au saumon car il a la peau fragile. J'ai acheté les Simpsons bon ça n'allait pas trop mal il a reprit du poids (environ 4kg) son poil n'est plus tout rêche mais niveau selles c'était 5 à 6 fois par jour!! Et puis trop de glucides donc je me suis décidée à changer d'après ce que j'ai vu les TOTW High prairie étaient plutôt top donc voilà que j'prends celles là. Niveau digestion aucun soucis, ma staffie les prends également. 
Par contre Monsieur n'a pas l'air d'être rassasié (il vient souvent à la cuisine et attend que je le serve chose qu'il ne faisait pas avant) et les croquettes sont trop petites ,il a du tartre et gobe les croquettes. Alors étant donné que l'éleveuse de ma staffie m'avait conseillé de lui donner du performance ou energie à vie et que gros pépère n'est en fait pas gros du tout et qu'il a encore pas mal de kilos à prendre est ce qu'en prenant ces Nutrivet http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/289950  ça pourrait leur aller à tous les 2? Et si quelqu'un connait est ce que les croquettes sont grosses?  Et d'ailleurs je tiens à vous remercier parce que grâce à vous j'ai appris qu'on pouvait commander sur les autres sites de zooplus et que même que des fois ça vaut le coup!
Alors je précise que ma chienne à 8 ans et demi et qu'elle est hyper speed (elle s'est même fait une entorse au genoux récemment) et que Kaiser à 6 ans et lui tout mou du genoux par contre ^^.
Et est ce que l'on doit faire une transition même si ce sont toutes des croquettes sans céréales?
Bon ok ça fait un peu plus qu'une petite question ^^.
Pour l'instant il me reste encore 1 paquet et demi mais ça me prends trop la tête parce que je veux pas leur prendre n'importe quoi et vu les doses que prends le monstre ça va vite partir donc si je dois changer et faire une transition faut que je m'y prenne à l'avance   :Smile: 
Merci :Smile:

----------


## mofo

> salut mofo j'espère que tu as bien depuis le temps ? 
> Gosbi grain free c'est comme la gamme fish ou la gamme poulet de mémoire, ça a pas l'air mal, à tester on en avait déjà parlé ^^


salut YenZ !!! oui je vais bien (enfin mieux  :Smile:  )  je ne connaissais pas gosbi grain free ça vient de sortir non ????   ma mère a récupéré un caniche de 8 ans qui est assez fragile des instestins, du coup  je lui laisse finir le sac de RC que son ancienne maîtresse a donné et ensuite je pensais la mettre au gosbi poisson ou grain free.  voilà je me demandait si grain free avec 28 % de protéines c'était normal car d'hab c'est beaucoup plus !!

----------


## kalea

gosbi grain free testé et approuvé par mon chien, aucune diarrhée à déplorer (il est nourri avec les 3 variétés de gosbi avec riz depuis plusieurs mois)
oui ça vient de sortir https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...183ma27m3.html
apparemment le taux de protéines "modéré" n'est pas un souci. Je vais continuer à alterner poulet/riz et grain free pour le plaisir de mon loulou

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Merci YenZ. Je vais essayé du Gosbi du coup.


si tu es dans le département 38, je te conseille la cie des croquettes, ils vendent quasi les mêmes produits que ncln à des tarifs préférentiels pour les habitants de la région Rhône alpes. le gérant livre lui-même et prend le temps de discuter. faut juste faire gaffe au calendrier de livraison selon ton secteur d'habitation
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/

----------


## motobufflor

Je me posais la question de l'importance ou pas de la valeur calorigène dans une croquette. Par exemple pour celle de mon chien (acana Chicken and Burbank Potato) c'est 3600 kca/kg et pour Gosbi Chicken and rice c'est 4300 Kcal/kg. J'ai choisi la comparaison de ces deux croquettes qui ont une composition assez comparable (d'ailleurs trouvé vous une des deux vraiment superieure ?)

http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...otato/?lang=fr
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...108ma27m3.html

----------


## Bolinette

Pour l'instant Cachou et Pitaya ne se plaignent pas des Gosbi grain free. Par contre, les croquettes sont petites, donc pour nos chiens de 5kg c'est parfait, mais pour un gros chien, risque de tartre!

----------


## Kerax

Plus petite que les Acana ?

----------


## Bolinette

Je sais pas, j'en ai jamais vu. Je vais faire une photo avec une règle à côté. Je dirais 6-7 mm.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Je me posais la question de l'importance ou pas de la valeur calorigène dans une croquette. Par exemple pour celle de mon chien (acana Chicken and Burbank Potato) c'est 3600 kca/kg et pour Gosbi Chicken and rice c'est 4300 Kcal/kg. J'ai choisi la comparaison de ces deux croquettes qui ont une composition assez comparable (d'ailleurs trouvé vous une des deux vraiment superieure ?)
> 
> http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...otato/?lang=fr
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...108ma27m3.html


Plus la densité energétique est élevée, plus le taux de protéines doit l'être aussi.

Edit : en l'occurrence la différence d'EM me semble peu probable vu les valeurs assez proches pour le reste, je refais le calcul ..

re-edit oui gosbi c'est surestimé, acana sous estimé, bon bref entre les deux je pendrais celui qui a le plus de viande, le moins de sources d'amidon et pas de légumineuses. Donc gosbi.

----------


## motobufflor

MuzaRègne merci pour tes calculs, un peu savant pour moi; mais comment peuvent ils se tromper sur ces valeurs et ne pas nous mentir sur d'autres ?
Sinon chez acana c'esr 55% de poulet poisson et oeufs (est ce bon l'oeuf pour un chien ?) et pour gosbi seulement 42% de poulet agneau et poisson.

----------


## MuzaRègne

En fait c'est pas tant qu'ils se trompent mais qu'il y a plusieurs façons de calculer l'énergie ... ou ils peuvent la mesurer. Et comme on ne nous dit pas si elle est calculée ou mesurée, on ne peut pas vraiment comparer sur deux aliments différents. Donc recalculer pour les deux avec la même méthode permet de comparer.

Mais s'il y a réellement une différence sur l'EM réelle (mesurée) pour deux aliments à l'analyse si proche, cela indique une différence de qualité des matières premières : à analyse moyenne égale, l'aliment le moins riche en calorie sera le moins digestible, donc avec des ingrédients de moins bonne qualité.

----------


## lily130/8

> Je me posais la question de l'importance ou pas de la valeur calorigène dans une croquette. Par exemple pour celle de mon chien (acana Chicken and Burbank Potato) c'est 3600 kca/kg et pour Gosbi Chicken and rice c'est 4300 Kcal/kg. J'ai choisi la comparaison de ces deux croquettes qui ont une composition assez comparable (d'ailleurs trouvé vous une des deux vraiment superieure ?)
> 
> http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...otato/?lang=fr
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...108ma27m3.html


euh moi je trouve 4010kcal/kg pour acana et 4025kcal/kg pour gosbi  ::

----------


## Lou

Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est "faisable" de nourrir avec les mêmes croquettes les trois chiens suivants :

-mâle castré de 4 ans (environ 10 kg, hanches mal fichues)
-mâle entier de 9 ans (environ 10 kg)
-femelle stérilisée de 11 ans (environ 30 kg, lévrier) 

Ou bien est-ce qu'il vaudrait mieux prendre des gammes différentes ?

Je vais prendre le temps de faire les comparatifs entre les marques présentées sur le topic, si vous avez des conseils sur les points à regarder en particulier dans la compo par rapport aux chiens décrits plus haut, je prends  :Smile:

----------


## mydreams

Encore un grand merci YenZ pour tes bons conseils! Je suis très ravie des Natyka cela convient à mes deux chiens, leur digestion et selles sont enfins au top :-) L'apport n'est pas trop riche, donc je suis bien les quantités, je pense pas avoir de problême de surpoids. 

Seul petit bémol, l'appétence etant pourtant au top niveau, ma chienne capricieuse ayant pourtant jamais manger aussi vite que la première fois ou elle a gouté celle ci (pourtant étant deja passer par orijen, acana, platinum..) et bah madame commence à se lasser quand même il ya rien à faire c'est un soucis récurrent.. -_-  Donc je me demandais si à la limite je pourrais pas prendre un paquet de chaque sorte tout en restant chez Natyka et varier d'un jour à l'autre, ça irait? Ou est ce que je pourrait par exemple alterner natyka et une autre marque, genre gosbi je voit que tout le monde en parle beaucoup ici. ;-) Je sais pas si c'est bien de mélanger :-/

Bon pour mon labrador qui est extrémement sensible des intestins comme j'avais pu l'expliquer lui il reste au gold poulet, c'est un glouton pas de soucis, et là il se stabilise enfin je suis vraiment contente, plus de diahrrée, j'entends plus les gargouillis, les gazs diminue.. :-)  Merci

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour à toutes et tous 
> j'aurais juste besoin d'un pitit conseil . Je parcours le sujet depuis plus de 15 jours maintenant parce que j'ai adopté un dogue argentin il y a un peu plus d'un mois et à la base à la SPA ils m'ont dit que je devrais le nourrir avec des croquettes au saumon car il a la peau fragile. J'ai acheté les Simpsons bon ça n'allait pas trop mal il a reprit du poids (environ 4kg) son poil n'est plus tout rêche mais niveau selles c'était 5 à 6 fois par jour!! Et puis trop de glucides donc je me suis décidée à changer d'après ce que j'ai vu les TOTW High prairie étaient plutôt top donc voilà que j'prends celles là. Niveau digestion aucun soucis, ma staffie les prends également. 
> Par contre Monsieur n'a pas l'air d'être rassasié (il vient souvent à la cuisine et attend que je le serve chose qu'il ne faisait pas avant) et les croquettes sont trop petites ,il a du tartre et gobe les croquettes. Alors étant donné que l'éleveuse de ma staffie m'avait conseillé de lui donner du performance ou energie à vie et que gros pépère n'est en fait pas gros du tout et qu'il a encore pas mal de kilos à prendre est ce qu'en prenant ces Nutrivet http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/289950  ça pourrait leur aller à tous les 2? Et si quelqu'un connait est ce que les croquettes sont grosses?  Et d'ailleurs je tiens à vous remercier parce que grâce à vous j'ai appris qu'on pouvait commander sur les autres sites de zooplus et que même que des fois ça vaut le coup!
> Alors je précise que ma chienne à 8 ans et demi et qu'elle est hyper speed (elle s'est même fait une entorse au genoux récemment) et que Kaiser à 6 ans et lui tout mou du genoux par contre ^^.
> Et est ce que l'on doit faire une transition même si ce sont toutes des croquettes sans céréales?
> Bon ok ça fait un peu plus qu'une petite question ^^.
> Pour l'instant il me reste encore 1 paquet et demi mais ça me prends trop la tête parce que je veux pas leur prendre n'importe quoi et vu les doses que prends le monstre ça va vite partir donc si je dois changer et faire une transition faut que je m'y prenne à l'avance  
> Merci


TOTW on en parle plusieurs fois encore sur les dernières pages, trop de minéraux et cendres, en particulier pour ta vieille !
Nutrivet = groupe non digne de confiance, quitte à choisir un bon produit je le ferai ailleurs.
Oui tu peux donner la même chose aux 2 ça ne pose pas de problèmes.
Tout dépend du budget que tu t'accordes aussi, car les marques types Orijen/Acana, Maxima grain free, Brit Carnilove, Purizon, Applaws ou autre sont parfois pas données, et vu que tu as de bons gabarits ça peut vite couter une blinde...

Brit Carnilove donne de bons résultats, Orijen et Applaws aussi, après ça dépend aussi/surtout de chaque individu, si un ou les 2 sont difficiles niveau appétence, prends de petits conditionnements et tester, sur NCLN tu as même la possibilité d'acheter des échantillons, mais dans ton cas mieux vaut acheter un sac medium (environ 7kgs) pour tester car ça part très vite.
Pour une transition oui fais-en une ça ne coute rien, sinon page 360 tu as un récapitulatif global.
Pour ta chienne penses à lui donner des chrondroprotecteurs en supplément vu son âge, dispo sur NCLN, et choisir si possible une croquette qui en contient aussi (les plus hautes doses sont dans Gosbi et Orijen, mais ce n'est pas un critère de choix vu que ta chienne n'a pas de problèmes articulaires particuliers à priori)




> salut YenZ !!! oui je vais bien (enfin mieux  )  je ne connaissais pas gosbi grain free ça vient de sortir non ????   ma mère a récupéré un caniche de 8 ans qui est assez fragile des instestins, du coup  je lui laisse finir le sac de RC que son ancienne maîtresse a donné et ensuite je pensais la mettre au gosbi poisson ou grain free.  voilà je me demandait si grain free avec 28 % de protéines c'était normal car d'hab c'est beaucoup plus !!


C'est cool si tu vas mieux, et Krusty alors ? Tu as un nouveau chien o u tu attends toujours ?
Oui c'est sorti ya pas très très longtemps, il n'y a pas de "normal", tu peux avoir des "avec" ou "sans" céréales peu ou très protéinés, perso j'aurai préféré un produit plus riche chez Gosbi, mais ça ne pose pas de problèmes, ça reste une bonne alternative, il existe d'autres sans céréales avec des taux même inférieurs.




> Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est "faisable" de nourrir avec les mêmes croquettes les trois chiens suivants :
> 
> -mâle castré de 4 ans (environ 10 kg, hanches mal fichues)
> -mâle entier de 9 ans (environ 10 kg)
> -femelle stérilisée de 11 ans (environ 30 kg, lévrier) 
> 
> Ou bien est-ce qu'il vaudrait mieux prendre des gammes différentes ?
> 
> Je vais prendre le temps de faire les comparatifs entre les marques présentées sur le topic, si vous avez des conseils sur les points à regarder en particulier dans la compo par rapport aux chiens décrits plus haut, je prends


Oui tu peux très bien donner la même chose aux 3, surtout que tu as 2 seniors et un jeune "mal fichu" surement dysplasique ?
Orijen senior par ex, si trop cher Acana senior, Brit Carnilove, Applaws senior, Natyka, Platinum...




> Encore un grand merci YenZ pour tes bons conseils! Je suis très ravie des Natyka cela convient à mes deux chiens, leur digestion et selles sont enfins au top :-) L'apport n'est pas trop riche, donc je suis bien les quantités, je pense pas avoir de problême de surpoids. 
> 
> Seul petit bémol, l'appétence etant pourtant au top niveau, ma chienne capricieuse ayant pourtant jamais manger aussi vite que la première fois ou elle a gouté celle ci (pourtant étant deja passer par orijen, acana, platinum..) et bah madame commence à se lasser quand même il ya rien à faire c'est un soucis récurrent.. -_-  Donc je me demandais si à la limite je pourrais pas prendre un paquet de chaque sorte tout en restant chez Natyka et varier d'un jour à l'autre, ça irait? Ou est ce que je pourrait par exemple alterner natyka et une autre marque, genre gosbi je voit que tout le monde en parle beaucoup ici. ;-) Je sais pas si c'est bien de mélanger :-/
> 
> Bon pour mon labrador qui est extrémement sensible des intestins comme j'avais pu l'expliquer lui il reste au gold poulet, c'est un glouton pas de soucis, et là il se stabilise enfin je suis vraiment contente, plus de diahrrée, j'entends plus les gargouillis, les gazs diminue.. :-)  Merci


De rien  :: 
Oui tu peux varier les gammes Natyka, quant à Gosbi à mélanger pourquoi pas si elle tolère bien et aime, pas sur que ce soit le mieux niveau digestion vu que les 2 sont assez différentes, teste tu verras bien  ::  ou alors alterner comme tu disais pourquoi pas, attention quand même car Natyka est un produit semi-humide, il na faut pas garder les paquets ouverts longtemps (1 mois et hermétiquement refermé)
Pour l'appétence tu peux éventuellement tester une huile de saumon "sauvage", dispo sur NCLN par exemple, certains chien en raffolent ! (ma chienne par exemple mangerait n'importe quoi tant qu'il y en a dessus... mon mâle lui s'en fout il mange tout !)

----------


## Lou

> Oui tu peux très bien donner la même chose aux 3, surtout que tu as 2 seniors et un jeune "mal fichu" surement dysplasique ?
> Orijen senior par ex, si trop cher Acana senior, Brit Carnilove, Applaws senior, Natyka, Platinum...


Le jeune est dysplasique d'un côté et sans tête fémorale de l'autre. Il peut passer aux senior lui aussi du coup ?

Ils ont des croquettes pleines de céréales et se grattent beaucoup, sans trace de ptites bêtes d'après le véto, j'espère que le passage au "zéro céréale" aidera. Orijen ça va faire trop cher oui, je vais voir entre les Acana et les Applaws, vu que j'aimerai pouvoir commander sur zooplus. 

J'ai un petit paquet d'Applaws (pas sénior) à la maison que j'utilise pour les récompenses, est-ce que je peux tenter la transition avec celui là ou est-ce que je devrais malgré tout refaire une transition si je passe aux senior après ?

Merci beaucoup en tous cas  :Smile:

----------


## Bolinette

Un petit retour sur Gosbi grain free : Pitaya aime tellement qu'elle a fait la transition à sa manière, elle ne mange que les gosbi et laisse les hills! Tant pis pour le progressif, mais ça ne l'a pas trop perturbée. Selles impec, bien moulées et peu odorantes (les croquettes, elles, elles puent  :: )

----------


## YenZ

> Le jeune est dysplasique d'un côté et sans tête fémorale de l'autre. Il peut passer aux senior lui aussi du coup ?
> 
> Ils ont des croquettes pleines de céréales et se grattent beaucoup, sans trace de ptites bêtes d'après le véto, j'espère que le passage au "zéro céréale" aidera. Orijen ça va faire trop cher oui, je vais voir entre les Acana et les Applaws, vu que j'aimerai pouvoir commander sur zooplus. 
> 
> J'ai un petit paquet d'Applaws (pas sénior) à la maison que j'utilise pour les récompenses, est-ce que je peux tenter la transition avec celui là ou est-ce que je devrais malgré tout refaire une transition si je passe aux senior après ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup en tous cas


Oui il peut très bien passer aux senior aussi, ça se peut que les gratouilles viennent d'une intolérance aux céréales comme ça peut très bien être autre chose.
Oui tu peux très bien faire la transition avec les Applaws que tu as, en plus ça te donnera une idée pour voir si ils aiment et supportent bien avant de commander en plus grosses quantités, car ça se peut que ça passe bien sur 1 ou 2 et pas sur le dernier, bref à voir  :: 
Sinon tu as de très bons sites hors zooplus qui est une machine à vendre... et qui vendent des produits bien plus qualitatifs (d'une manière générale), NCLN ou LCDC par exemple pour ne pas les citer (en prime ils te livrent où et quand tu veux, contrairement à GLS qui est le cauchemar de tout le monde...)

----------


## 77sniff

Merci Yenz  ::  
Du coup j'ai presque tout recalculé à partir de la liste que tu as faite. Et voici ce que je trouve:
Lukullus poulet saumon  avec chondroprotecteur NCLN serait pour moi le meilleur rapport qualité prix mais je ne sais pas trop se que valent ces croquettes parce que les avis semblent être mitigés sur Z°°+.Les Josera viande et riz entrent aussi dans mon budget mais après avoir regardé toutes les compos, ça fait bizarre d'en voir une si ... "épurée" ^^
Après Maxima (si les prix dewandas ne changent pas) et Gosbi Chicken&rice qui me tentent bien aussi (enfin surtout les Gosbi )
Après tout est vraiment trop cher ... Quel casse tête ça me rend  ::  !!!

----------


## YenZ

Entre Josera, Lukullus et Gosbi pas d'hésitations choisis Gosbi  :: 
Maxima les prix ont explosé depuis un moment sur dewandas (car ils étaient bcp moins chers que tout le monde), je payais environ entre 40 et 45/14kgs, aujourd'hui on doit être à environ 55 et plus, certes ça reste à peu près au même prix que Gosbi sur NCLN (sauf que 1 kg de plus dans Gosbi donc moins cher au kg).
En plus Gosbi contient pas mal de chondroprotecteurs, rien ne t'empêche de supplémenter avec leur complément, et tu peux aussi demander conseil à Mr Faure par mail sur leur site par rapport à la dose de compléments et par rapport au problème spécifique de ton chien, à mon avis il te donnera le même conseil.
La gamme la mieux tolérée semble celle à l'agneau, mais rien ne t'empêche de choisir autre chose comme poulet, fish, sans céréales, ou autre...
*
EDIT (merci lyrics) :* www.croquadog.com

nouveau site proposant du sans céréales haut de gamme Orijen, Acana,  Brit Carnilove, Nutran grain free, TOTW
du "céréales" de qualité (mais chère, 5/kg) avec une nouvelle marque "*N&D low grain*"
ou du plus basique comme Nutram, Profine, Isomega, Brit et Brit Care

Ce site est pour l'instant le seul à proposer les 4 variétés de Brit Carnilove  qui existent sur le marché, NCLN en propose 2 (et ne propose pas les 2  au poisson ou poisson+dinde), LCDC en propose 3 (ne propose pas celle au  poisson + dinde).

Par contre je ne connais pas ce site et je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut, d'autant plus que les rubriques comme les mentions légales, livraison, à propos, conditions d'utilisation etc.. ne sont pas encore remplies.
Il est indiqué frais de port offerts à partir de 29 d'achat, mais en réalité pour avoir testé une commande, les frais de port offert à partir de 41 d'achat (peut-être bug du site ?), sinon en-dessous c'est 12 de port par GLS, ou 20 en standard, livraison gratuite uniquement par GLS si commande + de 41, paiement par carte uniquement.

* EDIT 2 : 10% de réduc si 2 (gros sacs) soit Brit Carnilove entre environ 100 et 108  selon les gammes en prenant 24 kgs*

----------


## Bolinette

Pour les gosbi et les acana, on a été obligée de commander de gros sacs. Est-ce qu'il y a un risque pour la conservation surtout avec la chaleur ?

----------


## Lou

> Oui il peut très bien passer aux senior aussi, ça se peut que les gratouilles viennent d'une intolérance aux céréales comme ça peut très bien être autre chose.


Oui j'imagine bien, mais je me dit que "au pire" c'est toujours mieux qu'ils mangent de meilleures croquettes  :Big Grin: 




> Sinon tu as de très bons sites hors zooplus qui est une machine à vendre... et qui vendent des produits bien plus qualitatifs (d'une manière générale), NCLN ou LCDC par exemple pour ne pas les citer (en prime ils te livrent où et quand tu veux, contrairement à GLS qui est le cauchemar de tout le monde...)


Je vais comparer, mais pour zooplus ça me permettrait d'acheter d'autres choses en plus des croquettes, et de cumuler avec le cash back igraal, même si c'est pas énorme ça serait toujours ça de pris. Mais je comprends le principe aussi alors je vais regarder ça de près  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Pour les gosbi et les acana, on a été obligée de commander de gros sacs. Est-ce qu'il y a un risque pour la conservation surtout avec la chaleur ?


idéalement  mois, 3 mois grand max après ouverture et bien refermé/scotché hermétiquement.




> Oui j'imagine bien, mais je me dit que "au pire" c'est toujours mieux qu'ils mangent de meilleures croquettes 
> 
> Je vais comparer, mais pour zooplus ça me permettrait d'acheter d'autres choses en plus des croquettes, et de cumuler avec le cash back igraal, même si c'est pas énorme ça serait toujours ça de pris. Mais je comprends le principe aussi alors je vais regarder ça de près


Ouais ce sera toujours mieux et c'est vrai que Zooplus permet de cumuler poins bonus, voir igraal + réduc code promo et plan fidélité, mais tu peux trouver d'autres produits sur ces sites, c'est vrai qu'il y a plus de choix sur zooplus, mais ils tuent petit à petit les revendeurs (jusqu'à avoir le monopole et fixer les prix qu'ils veulent) qui eux font un vrai boulot niveau conseils et qualitatif entre autre  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Zut, j'en ai pour plus de 3 mois avec un aussi gros sac... Et en mettant une partie au congel ?

----------


## YenZ

lol non tant pis ils feront avec !

----------


## Bolinette

Mais ça risque pas de devenir dangereux pour leur santé ? J'avais pas le choix pour la livraison à part LCDC c'était trop galère. Le premier point relai est à 2km et j'ai pas le droit de me faire livrer au labo. Résultat 12 kg de croquettes pour un chien de 5kg  ::

----------


## matitine

Pour ma chienne de 6 kg, j'ai pris deux paquets de 3 kilo. Ca revient un peu plus cher au kilo, mais au moins, niveau conservation, c'est bien quoi...(et ca me permettais de pas payer les frais de port) Je préfèrerais prendre le gros paquet mais bon!

C'est quoi les chrondroprotecteurs? Il faut en donner à tous les chiens agés? A partir de quel âge? Ma mère a un chien de 40kg de 12 ans, nourri au gosbi

----------


## Bolinette

Là où j'ai commandé, il n'y a pas de petits paquets. J'aurais préféré.

Les chondroprotecteurs aident à maintenir les articulations en bonne santé. Les gosbi sont très bien sur ce point

----------


## YenZ

> Mais ça risque pas de devenir dangereux pour leur santé ? J'avais pas le choix pour la livraison à part LCDC c'était trop galère. Le premier point relai est à 2km et j'ai pas le droit de me faire livrer au labo. Résultat 12 kg de croquettes pour un chien de 5kg


Pour Gosbi y'avait le choix car c'est 3 ou 15 kgs (LDLC fait les 3 kgs faut leur demander par téléphone avant commande, c'est pas en ligne sur le site mais ils font les petits sacs), et pour Acana y'a du 2.27, 6.8 ou 13 kgs (idem faut leur demander, ils doivent faire les petits et sacs medium)




> Pour ma chienne de 6 kg, j'ai pris deux paquets de 3 kilo. Ca revient un peu plus cher au kilo, mais au moins, niveau conservation, c'est bien quoi...(et ca me permettais de pas payer les frais de port) Je préfèrerais prendre le gros paquet mais bon!
> 
> C'est quoi les chrondroprotecteurs? Il faut en donner à tous les chiens agés? A partir de quel âge? Ma mère a un chien de 40kg de 12 ans, nourri au gosbi


Nourri au Gosbi ou exclusive of gosbi ? car c'est pas (du tout) la même chose
Si elle commande sur NCLN c'est forcément exclusive of gosbi (qui contient pas mal de chondroprotecteurs)
Si toi et ta mère prenez la même marque, elle peut très bien prendre de gros sacs vu qu'elle a un chien qui débite, et toi tu prends ce dont tu as besoin dessus régulièrement et ça te permet de payer (bcp) moins cher, car lorsque tu prends 3x3gs par ex, ou 1 ou 2 sacs de 15 kgs le prix n'est pas du tout le même, on passe de plus ou moins 6 ou 7€/kg à 4€ ou moins...

----------


## Bolinette

Ce serait cool qu'ils le mettent sur le site. C'est ma première commande et comme je n'arrivais pas à les avoir au téléphone, j'ai pris ce qu'il y avait.

----------


## YenZ

Ils ne le mettront pas sur le site, faut leur demander directement, si besoin je te donnerai un contact pour les joindre normalement sans pb.

----------


## matitine

> Pour Gosbi y'avait le choix car c'est 3 ou 15 kgs (LDLC fait les 3 kgs faut leur demander par téléphone avant commande, c'est pas en ligne sur le site mais ils font les petits sacs), et pour Acana y'a du 2.27, 6.8 ou 13 kgs (idem faut leur demander, ils doivent faire les petits et sacs medium)
> 
> Nourri au Gosbi ou exclusive of gosbi ? car c'est pas (du tout) la même chose
> Si elle commande sur NCLN c'est forcément exclusive of gosbi (qui contient pas mal de chondroprotecteurs)
> Si toi et ta mère prenez la même marque, elle peut très bien prendre de gros sacs vu qu'elle a un chien qui débite, et toi tu prends ce dont tu as besoin dessus régulièrement et ça te permet de payer (bcp) moins cher, car lorsque tu prends 3x3gs par ex, ou 1 ou 2 sacs de 15 kgs le prix n'est pas du tout le même, on passe de plus ou moins 6 ou 7€/kg à 4€ ou moins...



C'est exclusive of gosbi pardon. Oui ma mère prend des gros sacs, mais on habite loin l'une de l'autre. Avant on faisait comme tu as dit.

----------


## yppo

Coucou !! Me revoilà je sais pas si vous vous rappelez de moi, l'étudiante avec 2 louloutes (maintenant 3 car mes parents ont craqué sur mon loulou en FA), une azawakh sensible niveau bouf et une berger difficile et maigre. 
On m'avait conseillé les Profine (pour mon budget, les sans céréales c'est compliqué ...). Du coup, j'ai testé et c'est plutôt positif pour ma part. 
Les 3 chiens (le troisième c'est un ptit berger aussi) aiment bien, la mienne est maigre mais fini sa gamelle (ce qui n'était pas le cas avant) et l'aza n'a pas de problème digestif. 
Petit bémol : j'en ai deux sur 3 qui mange les crottes (mon aza l'a toujours fait, le nouveau peut être aussi) Est-ce dû aux croquettes ?
Et puis je trouve qu'ils défèquent plus souvent, et avec des crottes plus grosses. 

Et puis on mon ostéo (et amie) m'a dit que c'était pas le mieux les patates, parce que contiennent beaucoup d'amidon. Sauf que les profine sont avec peu de céréales, mais avec des pommes de terre. 
Comment on peut voir le taux d'amidon ? C'est possible ?

----------


## Phnix

A priori, Dog préfère les Gosbi Fish & Rice  :: 
(Bon, en fait, il a aimé tous les échantillons des Gosbi, mais ceux là plus  :: )
Ça existe en taille intermédiaire ? Parce que 15kg... Bon, ça ne dure que deux mois mais bon.

----------


## YenZ

> Coucou !! Me revoilà je sais pas si vous vous rappelez de moi, l'étudiante avec 2 louloutes (maintenant 3 car mes parents ont craqué sur mon loulou en FA), une azawakh sensible niveau bouf et une berger difficile et maigre. 
> On m'avait conseillé les Profine (pour mon budget, les sans céréales c'est compliqué ...). Du coup, j'ai testé et c'est plutôt positif pour ma part. 
> Les 3 chiens (le troisième c'est un ptit berger aussi) aiment bien, la mienne est maigre mais fini sa gamelle (ce qui n'était pas le cas avant) et l'aza n'a pas de problème digestif. 
> Petit bémol : j'en ai deux sur 3 qui mange les crottes (mon aza l'a toujours fait, le nouveau peut être aussi) Est-ce dû aux croquettes ?
> Et puis je trouve qu'ils défèquent plus souvent, et avec des crottes plus grosses. 
> 
> Et puis on mon ostéo (et amie) m'a dit que c'était pas le mieux les patates, parce que contiennent beaucoup d'amidon. Sauf que les profine sont avec peu de céréales, mais avec des pommes de terre. 
> 
> Comment on peut voir le taux d'amidon ? C'est possible ?


Calcul des glucides (déjà posté 50 fois) : 100 - proteines - gras - fibres - humidité - cendres

En résumé pour faire simple plus l'aliment est riche moins il y a de glucides.
Quant à la patate c'est faux, mieux vaut de la patate qu'une multiplicité de céréales, après si tes chiens supportent moins bien les Profine il faudra peut-être songer à autre, plus de crottes et plus souvent = moins bien assimilé, ça se peut aussi que tu en donnes trop, quelle quantité (pesée, pas mesurée donc pas de gobelet) pour quel poids de chaque chien ?

Quant à la coprophagie, cher certains ça s'arrête avec changement de  croquettes, chez d'autres c'est comportemental si l'on peut dire et ça  reste...
Tant qu'ils sont en forme, beau poil, et font des selles moulées c'est que déjà ils les supportent correctement, si tu avais une baisse forme, de qualité de poil, ou autre là faudrait se poser des questions, car pour le budget que tu paies Profine (40€ le sac environ) tu trouveras difficilement mieux.




> A priori, Dog préfère les Gosbi Fish & Rice 
> (Bon, en fait, il a aimé tous les échantillons des Gosbi, mais ceux là plus )
> Ça existe en taille intermédiaire ? Parce que 15kg... Bon, ça ne dure que deux mois mais bon.


Oui en 3 kgs, leur demander si ils le proposent même si pas en ligne.

----------


## 77sniff

Bon ben rebelotte ...  :: 
Je m' apperçois que les poils de Kaiser deviennent plus rèches donc je vais le remettre aux croquettes au saumon qui lui avaient bien réussi pour ça mais bon je vais devoir dépasser le budget que je m'étais plus ou moins fixé ... 
Est ce que quelqu'un aurait essayé le Brit Carnilove Saumon ? Parce qu'elles m'ont l'air bien (niveau prot, cendres...)
http://www.croquadog.com/fr/carn/50-...hite-fish.html
sinon les gosbi fish ou les gosbi grain free(tous 2 moins de prot et taux de cendres + élevés)

HEEEEELP ^^

----------


## mydreams

> De rien 
> Oui tu peux varier les gammes Natyka, quant à Gosbi à mélanger pourquoi pas si elle tolère bien et aime, pas sur que ce soit le mieux niveau digestion vu que les 2 sont assez différentes, teste tu verras bien  ou alors alterner comme tu disais pourquoi pas, attention quand même car Natyka est un produit semi-humide, il na faut pas garder les paquets ouverts longtemps (1 mois et hermétiquement refermé)
> Pour l'appétence tu peux éventuellement tester une huile de saumon "sauvage", dispo sur NCLN par exemple, certains chien en raffolent ! (ma chienne par exemple mangerait n'importe quoi tant qu'il y en a dessus... mon mâle lui s'en fout il mange tout !)


J'ai reçu mon paquet de Gosbi que j'avais commandé sur ncln pour ma chienne, échec total, elle veut absolument pas en manger.. :-(  Bon j'avais pris le vet diet car elle est en surpoids, je trouvais que ca pourrait etre bien comme equilibre en alternance avec les natyka. Mais là elle mange plus rien depuis hier. Bon c'est vrai qu'il fait très chaud, ca joue peut etre.. on verras bien. Heureusement que j'ai mon labrador qui mangerait n'importe quoi, car j'ai pris le 15kg direct pour une fois. Vu tout ce que j'ai lu, j'etais convaincu que gosbi serait top. 
Mais bon je croit que plus ça vas, plus j'augmente en qualité et appétence (brit->acana->orijen->natyka) et elle est deja d'une capricieuse à la base et devient de plus en plus difficile..

Je recois de l'huile de saumon via amazon demain, merci pour l'idée j'y avais pas songé. Esperons que ca marche :-) C'est pas trop grave vu qu'elle est deja en surpoids?

Une fois de plus merci pour tes conseils c'est super :-D

Et apres avoir lu les coms, je confirme la copophragie peut etre totalement comportemental, j'ai le cas avec mon labrador, j'ai essayé plusieurs choses, le vétérinaire m'avais meme donné un produit spécial pour mettre sur la nourriture qui normalement donne mauvais gout aux selles.. Tu parle depuis que je l'ai il a mangé et mange toujours ses selles ya rien à faire c'est ancré.. Et pourtant bonne alimentation, beau poil, belles selles, surtout depuis qu'il est au Natyka digestion top et encore merci à toi YenZ sa digestion est enfin stabilisé fini les gargouillis et tout le reste ;-)

----------


## YenZ

> Bon ben rebelotte ... 
> Je m' apperçois que les poils de Kaiser deviennent plus rèches donc je vais le remettre aux croquettes au saumon qui lui avaient bien réussi pour ça mais bon je vais devoir dépasser le budget que je m'étais plus ou moins fixé ... 
> Est ce que quelqu'un aurait essayé le Brit Carnilove Saumon ? Parce qu'elles m'ont l'air bien (niveau prot, cendres...)
> http://www.croquadog.com/fr/carn/50-...hite-fish.html
> sinon les gosbi fish ou les gosbi grain free(tous 2 moins de prot et taux de cendres + élevés)
> 
> HEEEEELP ^^


Personne n'a testé cette gamme spécifiquement de Carnilove (lyrics64 doit peut-être le faire prochainement), mais ceux qui ont testé d'autres gammes ont efait de très bons retours, sur le papier c'est mieux que Gosbi, après faut tester et voir.





> J'ai reçu mon paquet de Gosbi que j'avais commandé sur ncln pour ma chienne, échec total, elle veut absolument pas en manger.. :-(  Bon j'avais pris le vet diet car elle est en surpoids, je trouvais que ca pourrait etre bien comme equilibre en alternance avec les natyka. Mais là elle mange plus rien depuis hier. Bon c'est vrai qu'il fait très chaud, ca joue peut etre.. on verras bien. Heureusement que j'ai mon labrador qui mangerait n'importe quoi, car j'ai pris le 15kg direct pour une fois. Vu tout ce que j'ai lu, j'etais convaincu que gosbi serait top. 
> Mais bon je croit que plus ça vas, plus j'augmente en qualité et appétence (brit->acana->orijen->natyka) et elle est deja d'une capricieuse à la base et devient de plus en plus difficile..
> 
> Je recois de l'huile de saumon via amazon demain, merci pour l'idée j'y avais pas songé. Esperons que ca marche :-) C'est pas trop grave vu qu'elle est deja en surpoids?
> 
> Une fois de plus merci pour tes conseils c'est super :-D
> 
> Et apres avoir lu les coms, je confirme la copophragie peut etre totalement comportemental, j'ai le cas avec mon labrador, j'ai essayé plusieurs choses, le vétérinaire m'avais meme donné un produit spécial pour mettre sur la nourriture qui normalement donne mauvais gout aux selles.. Tu parle depuis que je l'ai il a mangé et mange toujours ses selles ya rien à faire c'est ancré.. Et pourtant bonne alimentation, beau poil, belles selles, surtout depuis qu'il est au Natyka digestion top et encore merci à toi YenZ sa digestion est enfin stabilisé fini les gargouillis et tout le reste ;-)


Gosbi vet diet = bien trop peu riche et bcp trop de glucides !  Au pire ton lab les mangera  :: 
Le seul produit vraiment potable en light est Acana light, ou éventuellement Visan optima sterilised (pour chats mais convient pour chiens) qui est dispo sur zooplus et ailleurs aussi je crois.
Huile de saumon = pas de risque de surdose, juste de l'énergie en plus, à faire par cures de temps en temps, mais pas non stop toute l'année, la prochaine fois teste l'huile de saumon sauvage de NCLN elle est vraiment top.
Pour ta chienne pas grand chose à faire, elle est surement capricieuse/difficile, tu peux éventuellement lui filer de l'humide en plus des croquettes, mais ça va forcément te revenir plus cher et elle risque de ne plus vouloir manger le sec... (les croqs)

----------


## Quaraba

Yenz: pourquoi pas d'huile de saumon non stop ?

----------


## senators

Je viens de remarquer sur le site de vente en ligne de la marque Natyka que cette dernière est passée a des formule à 89% de protéines d'origine animale c'est pas mal du tout cela de mémoire il était à 82% avant.

Nouvelle orientation pour la marque ?

----------


## mydreams

Ok mince alors merci.. Trop peu riche c'est fait exprès pour le surpoids aussi  ::   Oui Acana Light elles sont bien mais elle en voulait plus, et mon lab digérait mal toutes sortes de acana ou orijen. Ca m'etonne pour les visan que ça puisse correspondre chien et chat c'est pas du tout les memes besoins, et ya de la taurine pour les chats..  :Confused:  Sinon oui c'est sur que si je passe à l'humide elle mangera plus du tout de croq, mais bon si j'ai pas le choix..  Enfin m'en vais deja essayé avec l'huile de saumon là j'ai pris la salmopet 1L dans l'urgence, ca a l'air pas mal quand meme, je dois en mettre combien dessus, un bouchon?

----------


## YenZ

> Yenz: pourquoi pas d'huile de saumon non stop ?


Parce que ça se fait par cures, pas en non stop, ça apporte de l'énergie en plus, tu peux donner en continu si le poil est vraiment mauvais si tu arrêtes.




> Je viens de remarquer sur le site de vente en ligne de la marque Natyka que cette dernière est passée a des formule à 89% de protéines d'origine animale c'est pas mal du tout cela de mémoire il était à 82% avant.
> 
> Nouvelle orientation pour la marque ?


A priori oui y'a du changement, voir avec les membres qui l'utilisent !




> Ok mince alors merci.. Trop peu riche c'est fait exprès pour le surpoids aussi   Oui Acana Light elles sont bien mais elle en voulait plus, et mon lab digérait mal toutes sortes de acana ou orijen. Ca m'etonne pour les visan que ça puisse correspondre chien et chat c'est pas du tout les memes besoins, et ya de la taurine pour les chats..  Sinon oui c'est sur que si je passe à l'humide elle mangera plus du tout de croq, mais bon si j'ai pas le choix..  Enfin m'en vais deja essayé avec l'huile de saumon là j'ai pris la salmopet 1L dans l'urgence, ca a l'air pas mal quand meme, je dois en mettre combien dessus, un bouchon?


Pourtant tu peux parfaitement donner de l'aliment chat à un chien (pas le contraire à cause de la taurine entre autre qu'il faut supplémenter), visan est plutôt une très bonne alternative pour le light.
Pour l'huile regarde sur la bouteille, moi je mets 4/5 pressions mais c'est aussi fonction de l'huile.

----------


## corinnebergeron

On peut donner de l'aliment chat à un chien ? Toutes les marques de croquettes ?

----------


## lily130/8

> On peut donner de l'aliment chat à un chien ? Toutes les marques de croquettes ?


oui, c'est l'inverse qui est dangereux. mais pourquoi vouloir faire ça  ::

----------


## Marguerite84

Si y'a un système de parrain sur un site de croquette vendant du sans céréales dites le moi je vais m'inscrire d'ici demain  ::

----------


## YenZ

Oui mais ça dépend du site, sur lequel comptes-tu commander ?? lacompagniedescroquettes, nourrircommelanature, ...

----------


## Flee

Coucou les gens, 
YenZ quand tu dis que les Acana Light sont potables c'est que c'est pas terrible ? J'ai passé il y a déjà un petit moment mon chien à ces croquettes vu qu'il est un peu en surpoids, il vaut mieux que je le repasse à autre chose ? Merci d'avance =)

Sinon ma chienne était aux Maxima Grain Free mais j'ai changé à cause de soucis avec Dewandas et qu'ailleurs elles sont quand même chères, j'étais repassée aux TOTW Pacifica et du coup j'ai lu les dernières pages je vois que c'est nul ... Bou-hou, faut que je trouve autre chose donc. Elle va encore nous gazer pendant 1 mois avant de s'habituer, pauvre de moi. Bon il faut que je continue de lire les pages, j'ai repéré Gosbi grain free et Brit Carnilove comme "nouvelles" bonnes marques, c'est ça j'ai bien suivi ?

Merci !

----------


## Quaraba

Il y a aussi pet animalia comme système parrain. :: 

Aprés Flee, tous les chiens ne réagissent pas pareil avec les différentes croquettes, mais c'est vrai que les gaz, c'est pénible (surtout l'hiver).  ::

----------


## May-May

J'ai passé Belette aux Acana Pacifica, j'espère que ça lui fera du bien, elle a le poil plutôt moche. Et j'arrose tout ça avec de l'huile de saumon sauvage, elle qui était difficile dévore sa gamelle maintenant  :: 

J'espère vraiment que ça va lui faire du bien.

----------


## YenZ

> Coucou les gens, 
> YenZ quand tu dis que les Acana Light sont potables c'est que c'est pas terrible ? J'ai passé il y a déjà un petit moment mon chien à ces croquettes vu qu'il est un peu en surpoids, il vaut mieux que je le repasse à autre chose ? Merci d'avance =)
> 
> Sinon ma chienne était aux Maxima Grain Free mais j'ai changé à cause de soucis avec Dewandas et qu'ailleurs elles sont quand même chères, j'étais repassée aux TOTW Pacifica et du coup j'ai lu les dernières pages je vois que c'est nul ... Bou-hou, faut que je trouve autre chose donc. Elle va encore nous gazer pendant 1 mois avant de s'habituer, pauvre de moi. Bon il faut que je continue de lire les pages, j'ai repéré Gosbi grain free et Brit Carnilove comme "nouvelles" bonnes marques, c'est ça j'ai bien suivi ?
> 
> Merci !


Non j'ai dit potable dans le sens ou il n'y a que très peu de bonnes alternatives, le reste des light étant souvent assez mauvais ^^ Acana L&F est vraiment bien pour les chiens ayant besoin de maigrir, pour peu qu'ils le supportent bien.

Maxima pas cher si ça peut t'aider =) http://www.atoushop.com/302-croquett...-cheres-du-web  (merci lyrics)
TOTW pacifica nul non, mais trop de calcium et pas assez riche je trouve, ya quand même bien pire ! (et mieux)
Oui tu as bien suivi, il y en a aussi d'autres, carnilove est vraiment top, à 96€/24kgs soit à peine 4€/kg ici (pas moins cher, merci lyrics !)

http://www.duchienohchat.com/carni-l...4,D055930R.cfm

Sinon pour avoir toutes les gammes de carnilove, et pas trop cher (10% de réduc par 2 gros sacs, ça reste un peu plus cher pour la gemme poulet, environ100€/24 kgs, mais ils ont les 3 autres gammes) =) croquadog.com

Gosbi grain free pas mal même si en-dessous, et surtout plus cher (trop à mon goût) à 4,55€/kg




> J'ai passé Belette aux Acana Pacifica, j'espère que ça lui fera du bien, elle a le poil plutôt moche. Et j'arrose tout ça avec de l'huile de saumon sauvage, elle qui était difficile dévore sa gamelle maintenant 
> 
> J'espère vraiment que ça va lui faire du bien.


Normalement ça devrait, faut espérer, au pire y'a d'autres produits sympas (et pas trop chers) au cas ou ^^

----------


## Flee

Merci pour ta réponse rapide YenZ,
bon alors je vais le laisser aux Acana, car je dois avouer qu'il est un peu dodu, même s'il n'est pas obèse. S'il reste comme ça ça me va mais j'aimerais éviter qu'il prenne plus. 

Ma chienne par contre n'a pas un pet de graisse, merci pour les liens, du coup j'élimine Gosbi de ma liste, j'hésite entre les Maxima et les Carnilove du coup, tu penses que les Carnilove sont mieux ou ça se vaut ? 
Et si c'est mieux, toutes les gammes se valent ou bien je dois me tourner vers une spécifiquement ?

Désolée si ça a déjà été dit =/ 

Et merciii encore.

----------


## lyric64

@Flee-----> je cite de YenZ :

"*Maxima pas cher si ça peut t'aider =) http://www.atoushop.com/302-croquett...-cheres-du-web  (merci lyrics)
TOTW pacifica nul non, mais trop de calcium et pas assez riche je trouve, ya quand même bien pire ! (et mieux)
Oui tu as bien suivi, il y en a aussi d'autres, carnilove est vraiment  top, à 96€/24kgs soit à peine 4€/kg ici (pas moins cher, merci lyrics !)

http://www.duchienohchat.com/carni-l...4,D055930R.cfm

Sinon pour avoir toutes les gammes de carnilove, et pas trop cher (10%  de réduc par 2 gros sacs, ça reste un peu plus cher pour la gemme  poulet, environ100€/24 kgs, mais ils ont les 3 autres gammes) =)  croquadog.com"*

Je penses que oui, Carnilove serait super  ::

----------


## Flee

Oui mais justement je demandais si c'était mieux que Maxima ou si ça se vaut, car ma chienne a déjà eu des Maxima et je sais qu'elles lui conviennent, donc si ça se vaut, autant que je reprenne celles auxquelles elle a été habitué =)

----------


## lyric64

> Oui mais justement je demandais si c'était mieux que Maxima ou si ça se vaut, car ma chienne a déjà eu des Maxima et je sais qu'elles lui conviennent, donc si ça se vaut, autant que je reprenne celles auxquelles elle a été habitué =)


 ::  je penses que tu viens de le dire ce qui convient à ta louloute  ::  surtout si ça lui convient ! ne cherche pas Flee  ::

----------


## May-May

> Normalement ça devrait, faut espérer, au pire y'a d'autres produits sympas (et pas trop chers) au cas ou ^^


Encore le poil ça va, par contre elle a un gros problème de pellicules... Donc je vais voir comment ça évolue dans les prochaines semaines  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour avoir donné longtemps maxima à ma bergère, brit carnilove me semble mieux (plus appétent, moins de selles)

----------


## Kasia44

que pensez-vous des croquettes ProNature ?
http://www.pronature.ca/produits-pour-chiens/

----------


## kalea

je commande chez NCLN via ici relais, hyper rapide et zéro souci

----------


## Poupoune 73

> que pensez-vous des croquettes ProNature ?
> http://www.pronature.ca/produits-pour-chiens/


2 des gammes (une adulte et la senior) ont des taux de protéines très insuffisants, pour un chiot c'est 30% de prot et 15% de mat grasses minimum, pour un adulte c'est 24% de prot et 12% de gras minimum. c'est assez similaire à exclusive of gosbi je trouve, qui a fait ses preuves d'après les retours que j'ai lus ici, et qui est plus "local" (ça vient d'Espagne)

----------


## 77sniff

Pour NCLN je n'ai fait qu'une commande que j'ai reçu en 5 jours ouvrés via relai colis alors que je voyais dans tous les commentaires livraison très rapide. J'étais un peu déçue surtout que j'avais commandé chez eux en "urgence" pour mes chats qui étaient presque à court de croquettes en pensant (sur ce coup là à tord ) que ça irait plus vite que z°°+. 
Mais bon c'était peut être une exception. En tous cas ça ne m'empêchera de recommander chez eux ^^

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour ta réponse rapide YenZ,
> bon alors je vais le laisser aux Acana, car je dois avouer qu'il est un peu dodu, même s'il n'est pas obèse. S'il reste comme ça ça me va mais j'aimerais éviter qu'il prenne plus. 
> 
> Ma chienne par contre n'a pas un pet de graisse, merci pour les liens, du coup j'élimine Gosbi de ma liste, j'hésite entre les Maxima et les Carnilove du coup, tu penses que les Carnilove sont mieux ou ça se vaut ? 
> Et si c'est mieux, toutes les gammes se valent ou bien je dois me tourner vers une spécifiquement ?
> 
> Désolée si ça a déjà été dit =/ 
> 
> Et merciii encore.


Maxima avait tendance à faire grossir les chiens, mais ça pas mal augmenté dernièrement et y'a eu quelques retours parfois mitigés, Brit semble top, les gammes se valent plus ou moins reste sur la viande si il a l'habitude, après tu ne sauras pas ce qui convient le mieux sans tester, comme Yéti je partirais peut-être d'abord sur Brit Carnilove.




> que pensez-vous des croquettes ProNature ?
> http://www.pronature.ca/produits-pour-chiens/


C'est plutôt Pronature Holistic c'était commercialisé mais hors de prix, et pas si top que ça, la seule gamme sans céréales a trop peu de prot par rapport au taux de graisses, les autres sont soient peu riches, soit correctes sans plus.




> Avez vous déjà eu des problèmes de livraison avec le transporteur qui livre la Compagnie des croquettes et Nourri comme la nature?
> 
> Ça peut arriver même si généralement tout se passe bien, n'hésite pas à les contacter si besoin.
> 
> Nous den deux commandes successives chez l'un comme chez l'autre il bat des records!!! je peux citer le transporteur?





> Pour NCLN je n'ai fait qu'une commande que j'ai reçu en 5 jours ouvrés via relai colis alors que je voyais dans tous les commentaires livraison très rapide. J'étais un peu déçue surtout que j'avais commandé chez eux en "urgence" pour mes chats qui étaient presque à court de croquettes en pensant (sur ce coup là à tord ) que ça irait plus vite que z°°+. 
> Mais bon c'était peut être une exception. En tous cas ça ne m'empêchera de recommander chez eux ^^


Ouais ça peut arriver, généralement y'a pas de soucis mais vu qu'ils bossent aussi avec GLS tout est possible...

----------


## liilou31

bonjour vous tous  !!! :: 

Bon je m'arrache les cheveux là pour choisir LA bonne nourriture pour ma nouvelle crapule !

Petite présentation de ma crapule Pilly : elle est croisée pinscher nain et surement chihuahua, elle a 22 semaines (5 mois et demi), 3.7 kg, je l'ai récupérée dans une assoc de protection animale (elle vient d'Andalousie). Ils ne m'ont pas donné de croquettes pr faire la transition et donc, depuis 3 semaines que je l'ai, elle mange Platinum puppy. Je l'ai vermifugée et elle est sous antibio depuis une semaine pr une toux du chenil provoquée par le vaccin (vaccin le 20/04 ; pilly récupérée le 23/05 mais apparemment pas soignée) ... 

Donc, je sais que ça ne fait que 3 semaines que je l'ai et qu'elle mange Platinum, je sais aussi qu'être sous antibio c'est pas terrible, MAIS voilà : c'est pas terrible quand même et avant les antibio pas terrible non plus ! Ses selles sont molles et sentent tres forts (très molles mais pas diarrhée), ses pets puent (une vraie horreur !), elle se gratte (pas de puces) et a des pellicules sur tout le corps (elle n'en a pas bcp mais elle en a) ... 

du coup je me suis dit que peut être platinum ne lui va pas ... qd je les ai contacté par rapport aux pets et selles molles, ils m'ont conseillé de réduire ses rations (80 gr au lieu de 105 gr) ... 80 je trouve ça super leger (surtout qu'elle dévore) donc je suis passé à 90 gr ... mais bon je me dis qu'elle est en pleine croissance et qu'elle a besoin d'avoir une ration en fonction d'elle ! d'où mon envie de changer ... (et surtout ça change en rien ses selles - pr les pets y'en a moins)

j'ai fait plein de recherches et j'ai trouvé une page excel super bien pr calculer le taux de glucides (jamais précisé) et du coup, j'ai fait une page excel qui regroupe qques marques ... je vais tenter de les poster :

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bze3...Y3dWczYkk/edit

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bze3...FjX2hvQVk/edit (il est pas complet, ça m'a démoralisée tout ça lol)


Donc aux vues de mes recherches :
-Nutrivet arrive en tête (mais alors les avis me font grave froid dans le dos !)
-platinum (donc pas si mal  ::  ) mais à cause du taux de 18 % d'humidité, je suis pas sure que ce soit bien

ensuite, il y a 
- maxima, Orijen et Applaws qui sont bien (taux glucides faible) mais pour ces 3, le taux en lipides va de 42 à 45 % !!!!! je trouve ça bcp vu que d'ici qques mois, je dois la faire stériliser ... 

JE NE SAIS PLUS QUOI PENSER !!!!! 

-dois-je attendre encore un mois ? histoire de voir si elle se régule ?
- dois-je changer de croquettes ? et lesquelles prendre ?
- dois-je d'abord tester les probiotiques (proposé par une personne ici) ? http://www.mplabo.eu/catalogue/alime...es/enteromicro

Aidez-moi s'il vous plait  ::  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kalea

pas de bol, perso ça fait pas mal de fois que je commande sur NCLN avec "ici relais", j'ai testé plusieurs points relais mais à chaque fois livrée en 24 ou 48h !!

----------


## YenZ

> bonjour vous tous  !!!
> 
> Bon je m'arrache les cheveux là pour choisir LA bonne nourriture pour ma nouvelle crapule !
> 
> Petite présentation de ma crapule Pilly : elle est croisée pinscher nain et surement chihuahua, elle a 22 semaines (5 mois et demi), 3.7 kg, je l'ai récupérée dans une assoc de protection animale (elle vient d'Andalousie). Ils ne m'ont pas donné de croquettes pr faire la transition et donc, depuis 3 semaines que je l'ai, elle mange Platinum puppy. Je l'ai vermifugée et elle est sous antibio depuis une semaine pr une toux du chenil provoquée par le vaccin (vaccin le 20/04 ; pilly récupérée le 23/05 mais apparemment pas soignée) ... 
> 
> Donc, je sais que ça ne fait que 3 semaines que je l'ai et qu'elle mange Platinum, je sais aussi qu'être sous antibio c'est pas terrible, MAIS voilà : c'est pas terrible quand même et avant les antibio pas terrible non plus ! Ses selles sont molles et sentent tres forts (très molles mais pas diarrhée), ses pets puent (une vraie horreur !), elle se gratte (pas de puces) et a des pellicules sur tout le corps (elle n'en a pas bcp mais elle en a) ... 
> 
> du coup je me suis dit que peut être platinum ne lui va pas ... qd je les ai contacté par rapport aux pets et selles molles, ils m'ont conseillé de réduire ses rations (80 gr au lieu de 105 gr) ... 80 je trouve ça super leger (surtout qu'elle dévore) donc je suis passé à 90 gr ... mais bon je me dis qu'elle est en pleine croissance et qu'elle a besoin d'avoir une ration en fonction d'elle ! d'où mon envie de changer ... (et surtout ça change en rien ses selles - pr les pets y'en a moins)
> ...


Pour faire court :

- nutrivet oublie, le seul taux de glucides ne fait pas tout, les avis sur la marque sont souvent justifiés  :: 

- platinum les doses sont les bonnes  (à peser sur balance sinon risque de surdose), environ 95/110grs/jours pour ta chienne

- avant de changer de croquettes attends qu'elle ne soit plus sous traitement car le traitement peut très bien "modifier" les selles (plus molles généralement), mais je vois qu'à priori c'était pareil avant ce qui laisse supposer que ça ne lui convient pas.

- utiliser des probiotiques oui c'est une bonne idée, à avoir si ça lui permet de mieux supporter platinum une fois le traitement terminé 

- la formule des glucides merci de la remettre, elle a été postée à des multiples reprises déjà ^^

- le taux d'humidité de 18% n'est pas un problème, c'est juste que l'aliment est semi-humide plutôt sur "sec" vu que c'est 2 fois plus humide en moyenne qu'une croquette classique, les taux indiqués sont à donc à rapporter sur une même base pour comparer.

- maxima/orijen/applaws/brit carnilove/purizon... les taux de protéines ne vont gnéralement "que" jusqu'à 38%, parfois un peu plus (+/- 40%) comme maxima puppy, purizon puppy, orijen puppy... ce n'est en acun cas un problème, même si stérilisation, lis le récapitulatif ainsi que le lien du post-it page 360.

- oui attends 1 mois (si elle ne part pas en diarrhée régulièrement), la fin du traitement, et la prise des probiotiques (regarde sur le site nourricommelanature), et déjà tu verras si elle supporte mieux ou pas platnum, si ce n'est pas concluant tu pourras penser à changer, tu verras d'ici là quoi prendre, brit carnilove est un bon compromis, mais pas que, tu verras en fonction du budget/envies.





> Oh oui je les ai contacté! et j'ai geulé ce qui m'arrive pas souvent mais nous on prend nos dispositions pour faire réceptionner nos croquettes et eux n'assurent pas!
> 
> D'habitude on commandait chez la Compagnie des croquettes et on faisait livrer à notre maison. Ca arrivait en 24-48H nickel!
> 
> On a fait livrer à notre deuxième adresse une fois. On a attendu si je me rappelle bien 13 jours et le paquet était cabossé et déchiré. Pour une commande à 1OO euros on peut espérer quand même un délais plus court et surtout un paquet en ordre! donc on commande plus chez eux.
> 
> On a donc commandé chez la Nourrir comme la nature et la livraison était prévue et confirmée par sms par exapaq et ils ont déjà annulé une fois! on devrait être livré demain.


NCLN est le fournisseur de LCDC, en plus ils ont la même société de livraison (GLS), je ne pense pas que la faute incombe à LDLC mais plutôt au transporteur qui est naze...
Commander chez NCLN règlera peut-être ton problème, ou pas, c'est toujours le même problème avec GLS...

----------


## liilou31

Merci beaucoup Yenz !!!! bon je t'avoue j'ai pas tout compris sur le truc des taux pour les croquettes humides :/ (je sais pas trop comment calculer ça lol) ... oui je pense que je vais attendre mais pas plus qu'un mois ... j'ai vraiment l'impression que les platinum lui vont pas (en plus j'ai lu aussi que ça posait des problèmes de tartre plus tard :/) donc faudra que je change pr du sec ... 
Qd je parlais d'orijen, maxima et les autres, c'était surtout par rapport au taux de lipides que je m'interroge .. pr le taux des protéines, plus en a, mieux c'est (en gros hein  ::  ) .. 
Désolée d'avoir RE poster le tableau lol ! j'ai regardé beaucoup beaucoup de pages mais à force je me suis perdue dans toutes les pages ouvertes et je savais plus où je l'avais vu  :Big Grin:

----------


## matitine

J'en suis à deux commandes sur NCLN et pour le moment, les deux en 48h avec GLS (en point relais). Aucun soucis!

----------


## Phnix

Je suis triste, Dog pète avec les Gosbi  :: 
Enfin, je ne sais pas si ce sont les croquettes ou le traitement antibio/cortisone (problème dermato avec surinfection)

----------


## 77sniff

Hé ben moi c'est les TOTW high canine prairie qui leur font cet effet là c'est une infection !! Je viens de commander les brit carnilove saumon j'espère que ça ira mieux!!

----------


## kalea

quelqu'un a t-il testé les saucisses Brit ? vous en pensez quoi ?
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...175ma40m3.html

----------


## YenZ

> Merci beaucoup Yenz !!!! bon je t'avoue j'ai pas tout compris sur le truc des taux pour les croquettes humides :/ (je sais pas trop comment calculer ça lol) ... oui je pense que je vais attendre mais pas plus qu'un mois ... j'ai vraiment l'impression que les platinum lui vont pas (en plus j'ai lu aussi que ça posait des problèmes de tartre plus tard :/) donc faudra que je change pr du sec ... 
> Qd je parlais d'orijen, maxima et les autres, c'était surtout par rapport au taux de lipides que je m'interroge .. pr le taux des protéines, plus en a, mieux c'est (en gros hein  ) .. 
> Désolée d'avoir RE poster le tableau lol ! j'ai regardé beaucoup beaucoup de pages mais à force je me suis perdue dans toutes les pages ouvertes et je savais plus où je l'avais vu


Le tartre encre c'est pas trop le problème, ya des produits assez efficaces pour ça, ou mieux un gros os (cru) et rond.
pas du quoi être désolée, ça fera pas de mal ^^
Les lipides = énergie chez le chien, des taux importants ne sont pas un problème, à adapter bien sur aussi en fonction de chaque chien et de son activité/métabolisme...

un article à lire =) http://www.cuisine-a-crocs.com/Lipid...ls-pg-124.html




> Je suis triste, Dog pète avec les Gosbi 
> Enfin, je ne sais pas si ce sont les croquettes ou le traitement antibio/cortisone (problème dermato avec surinfection)


Pas impossible que ce soit le traitement... ou pas.




> Hé ben moi c'est les TOTW high canine prairie qui leur font cet effet là c'est une infection !! Je viens de commander les brit carnilove saumon j'espère que ça ira mieux!!


Tu nous feras un retour que tu es le/la premier/ère à tester  :: 




> quelqu'un a t-il testé les saucisses Brit ? vous en pensez quoi ?
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...175ma40m3.html


Pomku je crois si elle est dans les parages ^^

----------


## Phnix

> quelqu'un a t-il testé les saucisses Brit ? vous en pensez quoi ?
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...175ma40m3.html


J'en ai pris par curiosité à Dog, et le soir, il faisait une réaction cutanée  ::  après, je ne sais pas si c'est la saucisse ou pas, ça peut être plein de choses...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> quelqu'un a t-il testé les saucisses Brit ? vous en pensez quoi ?
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...175ma40m3.html


j'en essaie une le week-end prochain  ::

----------


## Saff

Petite question par ici !  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Canyon, un des chiens de mes parents est atopique. Il a un traitement à vie pour calmer ses crises d'allergies. Il a été pendant longtemps à un alimentation ménagère (viande ou poisson crus + fruits + légumes + céréales + yaourt et complément calcium). Bon je vous passe les détails de la contrainte d'un tel régime mais ma mère l'a fait pendant plusieurs années. Elle bouge pas mal avec ses chiens donc c'était chiant quand elle était pas chez elle. Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'elle a voulu les repasser aux croquettes, et depuis c'est la cata. Il perd ses poils sur le dos, a les yeux hyper secs, il a des démangeaisons toute la journée. Enfin il est pas bien quoi. La seule chose qui a changé, c'est le régime alimentaire, donc ça vient forcément de ça.

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui serait dans le même cas a des croquettes miracle ? Sinon elle repassera à la viande mais bon, ça la gave et ayant moi-même mon chien avec ce type de régime, je sais que c'est très contraignant surtout quand tu bouges beaucoup.

Et là, il est dans un état le pauvre. On peut pas le laisser comme ça.

Merci d'avance.  :Smile:

----------


## liilou31

kikou vous ! bon je reviens encore avec mes doutes ... parce que j'arrive pas à comprendre l'histoire des taux Ca/P qui sont en lien avec les taux de protéines et lipides ... j'ai lu qu'il faut pas dépasser un rapport de 1.2 ... et, dans ma recherche de LA bonne croquette, je me penche sur les maxima green free cotecnica , et là, le taux est à 1.6 .... le calcul est Ca / par P .... et puis dans un autre forum, je lis qu'il faut le calculer différemment : P / Ca et le taux optimal doit etre de 0.6 .... DONC : les maxima sont de Ca 1.6 et P 1 % ... alors si vous faites le calcul comme moi : 1er calcul on tombe sur du 1.6 (et donc c'est pas 1.2 préconisé) et 2ème calcul on tombe sur du 0.62 (donc le 0.6 respecté) .... HAAAAAAAAAA j'en peux plus !!!!! quels sont les risques d'un taux plus élevé ? 
Ma pepette est petite encore (5 mois) et de petite taille ... je lui donne du platinum mais ses selles ne me plaisent pas ... je veux changer pour trouver celle qu'elle aura tout le temps ! donc le choix est crutial MAINTENANT !!!! ... je me décompose là haaaaaaaa !!!!!  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

@saff: p360 yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé les marques de qualité, après faut prendre des échantillons pour voir ce qui convient (ou pas) au loulou... à la fin de la liste, il y a post-it très bien fait de Muzarègne sur comment choisir l'alimentation du chien et notamment un chapitre sur comment équilibrer une ration ménagère, me semble pas que c'était aussi compliqué que ça

@liilou31: oui les maxima ont rapport phospho-calcique de 1,6, après sur un jeune chien je ne pense pas que ça pose trop de pb, pour Diana (8 ans cette année) adoptée en 2012 de Roumanie j'ai longtemps donné maxima (et de temps en temps un sac d'orijen senior, d'applaws senior et d'acana senior pour varier) et je suis passée aux brit carnilove pour cette raison. le bilan senior de novembre 2013 était bon.

----------


## joloclo

Liilou tu es sûre de ne pas te tromper,car des taux de lipides à 40 ou 42% perso je n'en ai jamais vu.

----------


## Quaraba

Et bien, Lilou: sacrée prise de tête. ::

----------


## liilou31

> Liilou tu es sûre de ne pas te tromper,car des taux de lipides à 40 ou 42% perso je n'en ai jamais vu.


oui je me suis référée au tableau excel qui calcule les taux : 










Analyse garantie (%)
Matière sèche (%)
Apports caloriques (%)
Apports caloriques optimaux Chiens (%)
Apports caloriques optimaux Chats (%)


Protéines
41
45
38,0
56
65


Lipides
20
22
42,0
30
30


Glucides
23
24
20,0
14
5


















Cendre (%)
8,5






Humidité (%)
8








Mais c'est les apports caloriques que j'ai regardé (puisqu'il donne les taux optimaux à respecter) ...

----------


## Saff

> @saff: p360 yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé les marques de qualité, après faut prendre des échantillons pour voir ce qui convient (ou pas) au loulou... à la fin de la liste, il y a post-it très bien fait de Muzarègne sur comment choisir l'alimentation du chien et notamment un chapitre sur comment équilibrer une ration ménagère, me semble pas que c'était aussi compliqué que ça


La ration ménagère, c'est pas compliqué à équilibrer, mais à moins d'avoir un congélateur et un groupe électrogène dans ta voiture, ça reste hyper contraignant quand tu bouges. :/

J'ai aussi vu la liste de croquettes de Yenz mais plutôt que d'aller tester à l'aveugle des croquettes (ce qui peut prendre des mois pour trouver ce qui va, surtout que ça ne s'arrange pas du jour au lendemain), je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes avaient été dans ce cas et si elles avaient trouvé une marque magique.  ::

----------


## Flee

Voilà du coup Brit Carnilove commandées pour ma chienne et Acana Light & Fit pour mon chien. Comme j'ai mis 3 plombes à me décider, ils vont avoir poulet cru/croq chats en attendant  ::

----------


## Quaraba

La mienne a des problèmes de peau (démodécie) et je suis contente des orijen fish dog et je rajoute de l'huile de saumon sauvage. J'avais essayé TOW saumon, mais ce n'était pas satisfaisant. Le seul hic, c'est qu'orijen est cher mais bon si cela permet d'aller moins chez le véto. Mais vaut mieux essayer avec un petit sac car il y a des chiens qui ne supportent pas (diarrhée). 

C'est dommage mais la ration ménagère est le mieux pour Canyon.

----------


## Ortie

Je ne sais plus vers quelles croquettes m'orienter...

Je vous résume la situation : mon shetland de 7 mois était au RC chez l'éleveur,  j'ai basculé sur orijen puppy mais il n'a pas supporté (diarrhée), je suis passée à go natural poulet (pas mon 1er choix mais revendu à prix très intéressant par mon club), ça passe à peu près mais pas top : selles jaunes et molles, vomissements fréquents. Appétence pas terrible du tout. 

Maxima cotecnica grain free, ça vous paraît bien ? Et Applaws ? (Si vous avez d'autres suggestions, je prends aussi)
Question taille, ça donne quoi ? (Mon bonhomme a une petite gueule fine, il a du mal avec les croquettes un peu grosses)

Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## Saff

> La mienne a des problèmes de peau (démodécie) et je suis contente des orijen fish dog et je rajoute de l'huile de saumon sauvage. J'avais essayé TOW saumon, mais ce n'était pas satisfaisant. Le seul hic, c'est qu'orijen est cher mais bon si cela permet d'aller moins chez le véto. Mais vaut mieux essayer avec un petit sac car il y a des chiens qui ne supportent pas (diarrhée). 
> 
> C'est dommage mais la ration ménagère est le mieux pour Canyon.


Merci Quaraba. ^^

Elle va tenter les Orijen sur un petit paquet. Bah c'est clair que pour lui les rations ménagères sont le mieux. Mais je comprends qu'en déplacement c'est pas évident. Elle y reviendra de toute façon si ce n'est pas concluant.

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ saff: en ces cas-là en moins cher (je pense, à vérifier) tu as brit carnilove poisson qui ont l'air top (là je donne les poulets et j'en suis très satisfaite) 

@ortie: brit carnilove, maxima sont très bien et donnent des selles réduites et bien moulées, appalws est très bien aussi. les croquettes sont plutôt grosses mais de toute façon il est conseillé de les réhydrater:
http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...les-croquettes

----------


## Saff

Merci Yéti. Je garde le nom en tête. Elle a déjà commandé les Orijen. Si ça marche elle est prête à y mettre le prix de toute façon.  ::

----------


## Bolinette

@ Ortie : les gosbi grain free sont petites et passent très bien ici ; j'ai pris car pas de pommes de terre entières qui ne passaient pas. Sinon maxima est bien aussi, mais les croquettes sont plus grosses (8-10 mm)

----------


## kalea

> @ Ortie : les gosbi grain free sont petites et passent très bien ici ; j'ai pris car pas de pommes de terre entières qui ne passaient pas. Sinon maxima est bien aussi, mais les croquettes sont plus grosses (8-10 mm)


idem et j'ai un shet  ::  Sinon pour des croquettes encore plus petites il y a les gosbi mini (ce a quoi était mon shet - les 3 variétés - avant que je teste le grain free) et nickel niveau appétence, transit, chien plein d'énergie...

----------


## YenZ

> Petite question par ici ! 
> 
> Canyon, un des chiens de mes parents est atopique. Il a un traitement à vie pour calmer ses crises d'allergies. Il a été pendant longtemps à un alimentation ménagère (viande ou poisson crus + fruits + légumes + céréales + yaourt et complément calcium). Bon je vous passe les détails de la contrainte d'un tel régime mais ma mère l'a fait pendant plusieurs années. Elle bouge pas mal avec ses chiens donc c'était chiant quand elle était pas chez elle. Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'elle a voulu les repasser aux croquettes, et depuis c'est la cata. Il perd ses poils sur le dos, a les yeux hyper secs, il a des démangeaisons toute la journée. Enfin il est pas bien quoi. La seule chose qui a changé, c'est le régime alimentaire, donc ça vient forcément de ça.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un qui serait dans le même cas a des croquettes miracle ? Sinon elle repassera à la viande mais bon, ça la gave et ayant moi-même mon chien avec ce type de régime, je sais que c'est très contraignant surtout quand tu bouges beaucoup.
> 
> Et là, il est dans un état le pauvre. On peut pas le laisser comme ça.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Au moins la bonne chose c'est que vous savez avec ta mère d'où vient le problème, car avec les chiens atopiques l'allergie peut aussi très bien être environnementale...

De préférence croquettes poisson et/ou hypoallergéniques, Orijen fish est un bon choix même si c'est très cher, sinon Brit Carnilove 100% poisson qui est très bien et moins cher (paquet bleu je crois), le tout avec de l'huile de saumon sauvage (sur NCLN par ex).

Il mange quoi actuellement ? il a toujours été comme ça sous croquettes ? Quelle que soit la marque ? Il a testé quoi comme produits ?




> kikou vous ! bon je reviens encore avec mes doutes ... parce que j'arrive pas à comprendre l'histoire des taux Ca/P qui sont en lien avec les taux de protéines et lipides ... j'ai lu qu'il faut pas dépasser un rapport de 1.2 ... et, dans ma recherche de LA bonne croquette, je me penche sur les maxima green free cotecnica , et là, le taux est à 1.6 .... le calcul est Ca / par P .... et puis dans un autre forum, je lis qu'il faut le calculer différemment : P / Ca et le taux optimal doit etre de 0.6 .... DONC : les maxima sont de Ca 1.6 et P 1 % ... alors si vous faites le calcul comme moi : 1er calcul on tombe sur du 1.6 (et donc c'est pas 1.2 préconisé) et 2ème calcul on tombe sur du 0.62 (donc le 0.6 respecté) .... HAAAAAAAAAA j'en peux plus !!!!! quels sont les risques d'un taux plus élevé ? 
> Ma pepette est petite encore (5 mois) et de petite taille ... je lui donne du platinum mais ses selles ne me plaisent pas ... je veux changer pour trouver celle qu'elle aura tout le temps ! donc le choix est crutial MAINTENANT !!!! ... je me décompose là haaaaaaaa !!!!!


rapport phospho calcique = calcium divisé par phosphore.
1.2 au max c'est de préférence pour les grandes et très grandes races, pour les autres on peut tolérer jusqu'à 1.4 de préférence, et 1.5 au grand max, donc pour ton chiot n'importe quelle marque ou presque conviendrait.




> oui je me suis référée au tableau excel qui calcule les taux : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas 42% de lipides, aucune formulée n'est indiquée, y compris pour les glucides, impossible de savoir comment il trouve ces calculs...

Les calculs sont faux, regarde par ex les glucides, si tu prends les données indiquées le taux de glucides n'est pas le bon...





> Je ne sais plus vers quelles croquettes m'orienter...
> 
> Je vous résume la situation : mon shetland de 7 mois était au RC chez l'éleveur,  j'ai basculé sur orijen puppy mais il n'a pas supporté (diarrhée), je suis passée à go natural poulet (pas mon 1er choix mais revendu à prix très intéressant par mon club), ça passe à peu près mais pas top : selles jaunes et molles, vomissements fréquents. Appétence pas terrible du tout. 
> 
> Maxima cotecnica grain free, ça vous paraît bien ? Et Applaws ? (Si vous avez d'autres suggestions, je prends aussi)
> Question taille, ça donne quoi ? (Mon bonhomme a une petite gueule fine, il a du mal avec les croquettes un peu grosses)
> 
> Merci beaucoup


Maxima grain free = grosses croquettes (puppy = petites)
Applaws = très bien en terme de taille
Brit carnilove = rond et un peu gros mais je n'ai vu que celles au poulet (ma jack de 6 kgs qui a une petit gueule les mange sans pb)




> Merci Yéti. Je garde le nom en tête. Elle a déjà commandé les Orijen. Si ça marche elle est prête à y mettre le prix de toute façon.


D'façon si elle a pu payer de l'Orijen fish, alors à côté de ça tout sera abordable... ou presque (Nöw et Go grain free sont très chers, mais largement en-dessous)

----------


## confetti

Bonjour , 

j'ai une petite question , je donne des gosbi exclusive agneau ou poulet à mes deux crevettes nus le matin , le soir c'est ration maman, je voudrais pour changer donner les fish et j'ai vu que le tx de calcium et phosphore est identique pour toutes les variétés , est-ce que c'est normal car je pensais que dans le poisson il y avait plus de phosphore ?

----------


## YenZ

non si c'est orijen les taux diffèrent selon les gammes, si gosbi oui identique sur les gammes adultes uniquement (sauf senior et grain free)

exclusive of gosbi =) http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/exclusive-of-gosbi/

orijen =) http://www.orijen.ca/produits/nourri...hiens/?lang=fr

----------


## Ortie

Merci pour vos réponses et conseils !  :Smile: 

J'ai ré-étudié les compos et prix de toutes vos propositions, et je viens de faire une demande d'échantillon de Applaws Small/Medium au poulet. ('sais pas s'ils vont accepter, venant d'un autre pays en plus, mais bon j'aurai essayé...)

Pourvu que ça lui réussisse, ce coup-ci !  ::  A force de changer de croquettes, mon garage va finir par ressembler à un hangar de Zooplus. XD (Je connais une SPA qui va hériter !)

----------


## senators

Ma petit Shiba mange de puis ses Orijen Puppy.
Mais elle ne les mange qu accompagnées

Je souhaiterai donc la passer soit a Natyka soit a Carnilove qu en pensez vous ?

Merci.

----------


## Saff

> Au moins la bonne chose c'est que vous savez avec ta mère d'où vient le problème, car avec les chiens atopiques l'allergie peut aussi très bien être environnementale...
> 
> De préférence croquettes poisson et/ou hypoallergéniques, Orijen fish est un bon choix même si c'est très cher, sinon Brit Carnilove 100% poisson qui est très bien et moins cher (paquet bleu je crois), le tout avec de l'huile de saumon sauvage (sur NCLN par ex).
> 
> Il mange quoi actuellement ? il a toujours été comme ça sous croquettes ? Quelle que soit la marque ? Il a testé quoi comme produits ?


Actuellement il a des virbac hypoallergeniques il me semble. Non quand il était plus jeune c'était moins pire. Mais ça n'a jamais été formidable (royal canin, proplan, enfin les classiques quoi...). Avant d'attaquer les orijen je pense quand même que je vais lui dire de faire une diète de 15 jours comme l'homéopathe lui avait fait faire , histoire de remettre les compteurs à zéro ( elle préconisait de la dinde cuite et des haricots verts pour que le foie élimine les toxines). Pour l'instant y a que la ration ménagère qui lui a permis d'être bien dans ses poils.  :Frown:

----------


## YenZ

> Ma petit Shiba mange de puis ses Orijen Puppy.
> Mais elle ne les mange qu accompagnées
> 
> Je souhaiterai donc la passer soit a Natyka soit a Carnilove qu en pensez vous ?
> 
> Merci.


Sur si Orijen puppy lui convient mieux vaut ne pas changer, et insister pour qu'elle mange uniquement les croquettes, si elle ne mange qu'accompagné = caprice.
Carnilove est mieux que Natyka, surtout pour un chiot.




> Actuellement il a des virbac hypoallergeniques il me semble. Non quand il était plus jeune c'était moins pire. Mais ça n'a jamais été formidable (royal canin, proplan, enfin les classiques quoi...). Avant d'attaquer les orijen je pense quand même que je vais lui dire de faire une diète de 15 jours comme l'homéopathe lui avait fait faire , histoire de remettre les compteurs à zéro ( elle préconisait de la dinde cuite et des haricots verts pour que le foie élimine les toxines). Pour l'instant y a que la ration ménagère qui lui a permis d'être bien dans ses poils.


Vu ce que tu décris j'ai peur que quelle que soit la croquette il fasse une réaction... c'est pas impossible que seule la ration ménagère lui convienne.
A part orijen il y a d'autres bons produits à rester, mais si il a toujours été aussi fragile même si c'était "moins pire" plus jeune, y compris sous croquettes médicalisées spécifiques, je me demande bien si ça va s'arranger sous d'autres croqs.

----------


## Saff

Bah jte cache pas que je suis pas très optimiste non plus concernant les croquettes. Elle perdra pas des mois à tester de toute manière. A mon avis, si les orijen ne conviennent pas, elle le repassera en ration ménagère. Mais c'est vrai qu'en déplacement, c'est la plaie.  :Frown:

----------


## Phnix

Commande hier matin sur NCLN, et c'est arrivé ce matin chez ma mère ! 
Comme je reprends le boulot jeudi, j'avais cru bien faire en les envoyant là bas, mais j'aurais pu directement les envoyer chez moi  :: 
C'est mon chien qui va être content  ::

----------


## rhythms

un caniche nain (avec un poil rare et vilain) rescapé de la rue habite chez moi depuis deux jours, c'est un adulte d'environ 6 ou 8 ans, ses selles sont redevenues normales, je ne pense pas que les TOTW que je donne actuellement à mon beauceron soient adaptées pour lui (trop de minéraux), que me conseillez-vous comme croquettes sachant que c'est un tt petit chien qui doit se refaire une santé ? merci

----------


## Kalysta

Coucou,

Je cherche des croquettes de qualité sans céréales contenant maximum 7% de graisses brutes, si c'était possible en senior ça serait encore mieux mais c'est secondaire.
Je ne m'y connais qu'en marques veto donc je préfère demander conseil. Merci!

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ kalysta: c'est pour un chien en surpoids? en ce cas il faut regarder acana light&fit, c'est pas sans céréales mais il y a beaucoup de viande quand même

@ rythms: il me semble que exclusive of gosbi a une gamme mini pour les petits chiens

----------


## Kalysta

Non elle n'est pas en surpoids bien au contraire mais elle a des soucis de santé et ne tolère pas plus de 7% de graisses sinon c'est diarrhées et risque d'y passer (vésicule biliaire et pancréas).
Les Acanas light sont à 10% de graisses déjà  :Frown:

----------


## Quaraba

Elle mange quoi actuellement?

----------


## Kalysta

Du Rc gastro intestinal low fat

----------


## rhythms

merci du conseil yeti et poupoune, en effet il y a des gosbi exclusive mini, je prendrai les "fish" car il se gratte bcp !

----------


## mydreams

Bon pour ma chienne qui est en surpoids ca vas pas les croquettes.. Je ressort de la clinique on lui a fait des analyses on vas voir. Mais ma véto m'as dis pas le choix pour me rediriger vers une autre alimentation. Elle m'as donné des echantillons, et apres je choisit, soit Hill's Prescription Diet Metabolic, soit RC Veterinany Diet Satiety, soit Virbac adult dog Light. J'ai du mal à me faire à l'idée mais bon j'ai pas le choix, pour sa santé.. On en a discuté elle comprends mes positions malgré tout. Elle me dit que Hill's c'est le mieux.  :Confused:

----------


## Kalysta

> Bon pour ma chienne qui est en surpoids ca vas pas les croquettes.. Je ressort de la clinique on lui a fait des analyses on vas voir. Mais ma véto m'as dis pas le choix pour me rediriger vers une autre alimentation. Elle m'as donné des echantillons, et apres je choisit, soit Hill's Prescription Diet Metabolic, soit RC Veterinany Diet Satiety, soit Virbac adult dog Light. J'ai du mal à me faire à l'idée mais bon j'ai pas le choix, pour sa santé.. On en a discuté elle comprends mes positions malgré tout. Elle me dit que Hill's c'est le mieux.


Le Metabolic est le plus efficace des 3, on a que des bons retours avec. Et il existe des treats de la même gamme qu'on peut donner en friandises.

----------


## Poupoune 73

ouais 'fin niveau compo ça reste du bas de gamme quoi, ma chienne a perdu 1/5e de son poids en quelques mois juste avec de l'exercice physique tous les jours et une alimentation adaptée à un carnivore, j'avais mis une poto avant/après ici d'ailleurs. et puis sur un forum de PA comme rescue, faire la promo de Rc qui a été condamnée l'année dernière pour des pratiques peu ragoûtantes, euh voilà quoi

pour kalysta à part le barf ou la ration ménagère (cf. le post it de muzarègne) je vois pas si tu veux de la qualité

----------


## vans

Je me suis encore replongée dans la compo des croquettes car mon paquet (ProPlan puppy) sera fini mi-juillet et je souhaite prendre de meilleure croquettes pour mon loulou (cocker anglais de 3mois). Il y a deux semaines, j'avais choisi les Gosbi puppy mais je me creuse encore la tete ^^

J'hésite en les gosbi puppy et les purizon puppy  :: 

Je penche plus sur les purizon car sans céréales, rapport Ca/P assez bas mais en remontant un peu le post je ne trouve pas de commentaire sur les purizon. Y-a-t-il des utilisateur des purizon dans le coin ? Quand pensez vous ? Et la petite chose qui me titille un peu, c'est que toutes les info que l'on a sur cette marque c'est via zooplus. Est ce une exclusivité pour zooplus ?
Les gosbi sont bien aussi car presence de chondro et comme seule cereale du riz mais je trouve le taux de prot assez bas. Tous les commentaires que j'ai lu sont positif du point de vu digestibilité, appétence, ...

----------


## senators

Marque de zooplus copiant le leader Orijen.

Apparemment résultat changeant d'un chien a un autre. Problème de selle, les avis sont partagés

Il vaut mieux partir sur du carnilove ou orijen.

Certains te renseigneront mieux que moi.

----------


## Kalysta

> ouais 'fin niveau compo ça reste du bas de gamme quoi, ma chienne a perdu 1/5e de son poids en quelques mois juste avec de l'exercice physique tous les jours et une alimentation adaptée à un carnivore, j'avais mis une poto avant/après ici d'ailleurs. et puis sur un forum de PA comme rescue, faire la promo de Rc qui a été condamnée l'année dernière pour des pratiques peu ragoûtantes, euh voilà quoi
> 
> pour kalysta à part le barf ou la ration ménagère (cf. le post it de muzarègne) je vois pas si tu veux de la qualité


Je ne fais pas la promo de Rc (sinon je ne dirais pas que je veux en changer), je dis juste à mydreams que des 3 marques que lui propose sa veto c'est le hills Metabolic qui marche le mieux sur la perte de poids.

Malheureusement j'ai déjà tenté le barf il y a quelques années et aucun de mes 2 chiens n'en a voulu (ils étaient comme 2 cons devant leurs gamelles en se demandant ce qu'on leur voulait, se volaient leurs cuisses de poulet l'un l'autre pour les enterrer et ne mangeaient pas, sauf la panse verte...)
Et la ration ménagère, je rentre à 20h le soir en sachant qu'avec son soucis de pancréas je dois tout cuire x2 au niveau temps ça fait tard, qu'il faudrait rajouter de l'huile de colza pour équilibrer la ration et ça lui file la diarrhée, elle n'aime pas le riz donc il faut lui donner des pâtes donc re céréales, bref je l'ai déjà fait et ce n'était pas gérable.

C'est pour ça que je cherche des croquettes sans céréales mais avec très peu de graisses.

----------


## YenZ

sans céréales ici =) http://animaux.miscota.fr/chiens/luposan/light (dispo aussi sur le site en .be)

site fabricant =) http://luposanshop.be/index.php/nutr...-20-8-5kg.html

Comme tous les produits très "light" au final on a très peu de prot et donc un aliment ultra blindé dé glucides, trouver à la fois pas mal de port, une bonne compo et pas de céréales le tout avec 8% de graisses max = pas faisable, ou alors la ration ménagère mais à priori même cela est compliqué chez toi alors...  :: 


Sinon y'a aussi H-allergen senior dispo avec 8.5% de gras et seulement 20% de prot mais présence de 

http://www.hypoallergenic-dogfood.co...urkey_rice.htm




> *Riz* (min. 43%), farine de viande de dinde ( min. 20%, issue de la viande de dinde déshydratée), *grains entiers d'orge*, graines de lin, huile de volaille raffinée, graines de lin, pulpe de betterave, sauce de volaille hydrolysée, phosphate de dicalcium, alfalfa, algues naturelles, chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, méthionine, mollusques et crustacés (sources de glucosamine), chondroïtine, taurine, extrait de souci, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin.




Sinon trouvé encore moins gras (20/6)

http://artemispetfood.com.au/product...ht-management/

c'est dispo chez nous, par contre il y a aussi du *riz et un peu d'orge et d'avoine.*


Et pour finir tu as aussi ça qui est sans céréales et qui convient (toujours groupe Luposan), mais à mon avis à voir avec ton véto... (du 15/7 pour cas particuliers)

http://animaux.miscota.fr/chiens/luposan/lupodiet-doux

site fabricant =) https://luposan-iberica.com/services...upodiet-suave/


J'ai pas creusé mais il y en a surement d'autres, et peut-être un peu plus "potables" ^^

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu pourrais prendre un de ceux là genre le lupodiet doux et y rajouter de la viande maigre, du blanc d'oeuf ... = des protéines animales sans apport supplémentaire de gras.

----------


## Kalysta

Merci pour vos pistes, je vais creuser ça ce soir car je ne connaissais pas ces marques!

----------


## meloy

Me revoilà à la pêche au renseignement!!! J'aurai aimer savoir quel était le mieux entre maxima grain free et brit carnilove? Merci de vos avis.

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour avoir testé les 2, le 2e (rapport phospho-calcique plus bas, meilleure appétence, encore moins de selles)

----------


## senators

Deux très bons produits beaucoup conseillés ici.
Maxima commence a etre vendu en animalerie. 
Pour carnilove tu as plusieurs recettes.

A voir selon ton portefeuille et les avis d'experts.

Moi perso je passe au carnilove pour ma shiba.

----------


## meloy

Merci beaucoup, je viens de commander carnilove lamb et wild, affaire à suivre...

----------


## senators

C'est le produit sur lequel ils ont le meilleur retour, bon choix. ::

----------


## lyric64

> C'est le produit sur lequel ils ont le meilleur retour, bon choix.


 ::  je serais très curieuse de savoir où as tu vu ça ???? moi qui fait mes recherches perso, je ne trouves aucunes notes
de retours justement  ::

----------


## mydreams

> Le Metabolic est le plus efficace des 3, on a que des bons retours avec. Et il existe des treats de la même gamme qu'on peut donner en friandises.


 Oui c'est ce qu'on m'as dit aussi, apparemment d'excellent retour avec Hill's le metabolic fonctionne très bien, et meme si j'etais pas trop "pour" j'irais pas jusque dire que c'est du bas de gamme.. J'en ai beaucoup parlé avec ma véto, qui n'est pas du genre "commerciale" comme la plupart puisque j'ai toujours fait comme je voulait elle a jamais insisté, mais là c'est pour la santé de ma chienne. Et elle m'a expliqué sa visite dans leur usine ça m'a drolement rassurée quand même sur cette marque. Apres j'ai eu les echantillons des 3, c'est clair que RC pour moi c'etait hors de question, et Virbac elle a pas l'air de trop aimé ça, on est ok sur Hill's Meta., pourvu qu'elle s'en lasse pas.. De toute facon c'est juste pour quelques mois, apres on retournera sur Natyka tranquillement. Et oui j'ai pris les friandises aussi c'est nickel! Comme ça on fait bien le régime à fond, ya pas d'écarts puisqu'on a les friandises meta aussi  :Smile:

----------


## senators

Le site pet's animalia, revendeur officiel de la marque. Qui est en contact direct avec la maison mère.
Nous avons échangés quelques mails, et selon leurs dires c'est cette saveur là qui a d’excellents retours.

----------


## lyric64

> Le site pet's animalia, revendeur officiel de la marque. Qui est en contact direct avec la maison mère.
> Nous avons échangés quelques mails, et selon leurs dires c'est cette saveur là qui a dexcellents retours.



et bien c'est fort dommage que Pet's Animalia n'en fasse pas profiter leurs "futurs potentiels" clients  ::  
je te remercie.

----------


## senators

De rien avec plaisir si je peux apporter ma modeste contribution.

----------


## rhythms

un sptiz nain, sans les poils ça doit ressembler à un chihuahua question taille, ne veut pas de croquettes, il mange le dogador en saucisson (pas les steaks ) du supermarché mais ayant tjrs eu des grds chiens, je ne sais pas du tt combien lui en donner, j'ai lu que le métabolisme des chiens de petite taille était très différent de celui des grds chiens et qu'il leur faut plus de calorie/kg
dc je me demande quelles boites lui acheter ? je suppose qu'il a une trop petite gueule pour manger une cuisse de poulet, j'en ai acheté pour le caniche mais comme il se gratte bcp et que j'ai lu sur le forum que le poulet donne facilement des allergies, je ne lui en donne plus , le beauceron les mangera, il mange aussi les boites de grau ( du beauceron) mais sont-elles assez caloriques ?
que me conseillez-vous pour nourrir le spitz ? merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

en très appétent et mou il y a les saucisses brit care et les boites single protein vendues chez ncln et lcdc. les rations sont indiquées sur l'emballage

----------


## rhythms

j'ai regardé et ces produits semblent parfaits, merci poupoune

----------


## rhythms

en ce qui concerne mon beauceron, il entame son troisième sac de TOTW et je dois dire que jamais son poil n'a été aussi beau, brillant, lisse,  et même doux et soyeux sur la tête, la soudaine mauvaise odeur de son corps et le poil terne survenus après deux sacs acana wild prairie "déchirés" (et douteux) ne sont plus qu'un mauvais souvenir, malheureusement le taux de minéraux est assez élevé ds les TOTW
mais pour le poil ce sont vraiment les croquettes idéales !

----------


## May-May

Avec les Acacana Pacifica et l'huile de saumon sauvage, il y avait eu énormément de mieux au niveau du poil de Belette : poil brillant et beaucoup moins de pellicules. Sauf que depuis quelques jours les pellicules reviennent en force alors que je lui donne toujours la même quantité, je n'ai rien changé...  Le poil reste brillant par contre.

----------


## Quaraba

Si le poil reste brillant, peut-être qu'elle est en période de mue ou qu'il fait trop chaud. :Confused: 
Je pense pas que c'est un rapport avec la nourriture.

----------


## meloy

Euh , l'huile de saumon quel dosage et quelle durée pour un chien de 28 kg svp ?

----------


## breizhael

Je suis entrain de lire le post mais avec ses 510 pages j'en ai pour un moment mdr

Mon chien, croisé labrador et je pense beauceron de 3 ans mangeait orijen poulet depuis que je l'avais adopté. On en était très content mais j'aurais aimé en trouver de bonne qualité moins chères :/ Il est très dynamique et perd énormément ses poils, qui sont par contre bien brillants.

J'ai testé les nutrivet mais ça ne lui convient pas. Selles molles voir diarrhéique et il ne les aime pas tant que ça.

J'hésite du coup entre Gosbi chicken & rice, Gosbi higt energy, acana adult dog.
j'ai vu que vous parliez des carnilove. Elles ne sont pas trop riches ?

Merci

----------


## Tisouen

Pour ceux qui commandent des natyka y a un déstockage jusqu'au 20 juillet pour changement de packaging.  

-30 % avec le code REDUC30

----------


## Phnix

Dog n'a pas voulu manger ses croquettes ce matin  ::

----------


## Quaraba

> Euh , l'huile de saumon quel dosage et quelle durée pour un chien de 28 kg svp ?


L'huile de saumon sauvage nutrivet, c'est 1.5 pression de pompe pour 5 kg. En général, ce sont des cures de 2-3 mois. Pour la mienne qui a des problèmes de peau (démodécie), je lui en donne toute l'année. De temps en temps, je prends aussi Grizzli qui est bien aussi.

Après, tout dépend de ton chien, tu adaptes suivant ses besoins et la saison.

----------


## May-May

> Si le poil reste brillant, peut-être qu'elle est en période de mue ou qu'il fait trop chaud.
> Je pense pas que c'est un rapport avec la nourriture.


La chaleur provoque des pellicules ? Elle ne se gratte pas particulièrement, en fait ça a l'air d'aller, mais on est revenu au point de départ au niveau des pellicules, c'est dommage  :Frown:

----------


## breizhael

Je viens de penser que j'ai toujours donner des croquettes au poulet à mon chien. Comme je dis dans mon message précédent, il perd énormément ses poils (si je ne passe pas l'aspi tous les jours mon sol en est recouvert !) ça pourrait être du à l'allergie au poulet ?

J'hésite maintenant entre les brit carnilove, les gosbi au poulet et les gosbi à l'agneau (il n'a jamais gouté l'agneau). Il faut que je commande rapidement sinon je ne pourrais pas faire de transition.

----------


## Noemie-

Non l'allergie il se gratterait, bouton, trou dans le poils etc... 

Je suis au gosbi et ma chienne les supporte très bien mais je ne suis pas sure que ce soit bien de changer de orijen (sans céréales?) à gosbi (avec céréales).

----------


## breizhael

Ok, c'est déjà rassurant ça lol

Sur un autre forum on me conseille les TOTW mais ici non... Je vais finir par m'arracher les cheveux... ::

----------


## YenZ

> Euh , l'huile de saumon quel dosage et quelle durée pour un chien de 28 kg svp ?


Marqué sur la bouteille ou le site sur lequel tu as acheté.




> Je suis entrain de lire le post mais avec ses 510 pages j'en ai pour un moment mdr
> 
> Mon chien, croisé labrador et je pense beauceron de 3 ans mangeait orijen poulet depuis que je l'avais adopté. On en était très content mais j'aurais aimé en trouver de bonne qualité moins chères :/ Il est très dynamique et perd énormément ses poils, qui sont par contre bien brillants.
> 
> J'ai testé les nutrivet mais ça ne lui convient pas. Selles molles voir diarrhéique et il ne les aime pas tant que ça.
> 
> J'hésite du coup entre Gosbi chicken & rice, Gosbi higt energy, acana adult dog.
> j'ai vu que vous parliez des carnilove. Elles ne sont pas trop riches ?
> 
> Merci


Non pas trop riches, et vu qu'il aime/supporte bien un produit comme Orijen, tu ferais bien de rester sur un truc similaire.
Moins cher et qualitatif =) carnilove
poulet meilleur prix (par 24 kgs) =) duchienochat
sites sérieux (testés) =) NCLN et LCDC

variété la mieux tolérée =) lamb & wild boar (agneau/sanglier)

perte de poil actuelle = mue, huile de saumon pour aider à ce niveau et pour ++++ d'appétence (pour peu qu'il aime)

bonne huile = huile de saumon sauvage sur NCLN (24.9/l) ou l'huile de saumon d'élevage sur le même site mais bien moins chère (17.5/l) sinon tu as de la Nutrivet (groupe auquel on *ne peut pas* faire confiance) à 14.9/l sur zooplus.




> L'huile de saumon sauvage nutrivet, c'est 1.5 pression de pompe pour 5 kg. En général, ce sont des cures de 2-3 mois. Pour la mienne qui a des problèmes de peau (démodécie), je lui en donne toute l'année. De temps en temps, je prends aussi Grizzli qui est bien aussi.
> 
> Après, tout dépend de ton chien, tu adaptes suivant ses besoins et la saison.


Ouais la Grizzly est pas mal du tout mais assez chère !
Nutrivet mouais faut-il encore réussir à leur faire confiance...

grizzly en promo !! =) http://www.petboutik.fr/huile-de-sau...000002770.html

toutes les contenances =) http://www.petboutik.fr/520-huile-de-saumon-pour-chien




> Ok, c'est déjà rassurant ça lol
> 
> Sur un autre forum on me conseille les TOTW mais ici non... Je vais finir par m'arracher les cheveux...


ça serait pas education positive ?
Elles ne sont pas mauvaises en soit, mais c'est très illogique, les gammes chiots ne sont pas assez riches, les gammes adultes (certaines pas toutes) ont soit trop de minéraux (prairie/weetmands/pacifica pour le Ca), et d'autres sont pas assez riches (sierra, southwest), bref au final mieux vaut se tourner vers un autre produit.



Nouvelle marque Française avec ou sans céréales pas trop chère 

http://www.ultrapremiumdirect.com

----------


## breizhael

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse très complète. Je vais donc tester les carnilove au poulet et prendre gosbi agneau et poulet en échantillons, au cas ou. 
Dommage, il n'y a plus d'échantillon carnilove agneau sanglier sur NCLN (j'ai déjà commandé là aussi), sinon j'aurais pris un échantillon. Je ne sais pas si Gin aimera :/

Pour l'huile de saumon on peut en trouver ailleurs ?

Pour TOTW on m'a dit ça sur un forum dédié au labrador.

----------


## meloy

> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse très complète. Je vais donc tester les carnilove au poulet et prendre gosbi agneau et poulet en échantillons, au cas ou. 
> Dommage, il n'y a plus d'échantillon carnilove agneau sanglier sur NCLN (j'ai déjà commandé là aussi), sinon j'aurais pris un échantillon. Je ne sais pas si Gin aimera :/
> 
> Pour l'huile de saumon on peut en trouver ailleurs ?
> 
> Pour TOTW on m'a dit ça sur un forum dédié au labrador.


Tu as des petits paquets de 1.5 kg de brit carnilove wild et lamb sur pets animalia nourriture pour chien page 4.

----------


## meloy

> Marqué sur la bouteille ou le site sur lequel tu as acheté.
> 
> Merki 
> 
> 
> Nouvelle marque Française avec ou sans céréales pas trop chère 
> 
> http://www.ultrapremiumdirect.com


ca à l'air bien mais si j'ai bien suivi tous vos conseils il manque l'origine des morceaux de viande.

----------


## YenZ

> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse très complète. Je vais donc tester les carnilove au poulet et prendre gosbi agneau et poulet en échantillons, au cas ou. 
> Dommage, il n'y a plus d'échantillon carnilove agneau sanglier sur NCLN (j'ai déjà commandé là aussi), sinon j'aurais pris un échantillon. Je ne sais pas si Gin aimera :/
> 
> Pour l'huile de saumon on peut en trouver ailleurs ?
> 
> Pour TOTW on m'a dit ça sur un forum dédié au labrador.


J'allais te dire la même chose que meloy, prendre un paquet de 1,5 kgs pour tester.

Huile de saumon sauvage tu peux en trouver partout, mais toutes ne se valent pas (la grizzly étant le top), tu as le choix entre NCLN (sauvage ou pas, pas le même prix), la grizzly (sauvage) en promo sur le site donné au dessus (30€ avec le port pour 1l, bref 6€ de port), ou la Nutrivet sur zooplus pas chère (mais bon c'est Nutrivet...)
Avec un lab' généralement tu prends pas de risques vu comment ils ont gloutons...




> ca à l'air bien mais si j'ai bien suivi tous vos conseils il manque l'origine des morceaux de viande.


Entre autres choses oui  :Smile:

----------


## breizhael

Pour l'huile de saumon, je pensais plutôt pour humain en fait, ça doit pas être si "cher" ? en poisseronnerie par exemple (je dis ça au pif, je suis vg alors je ne sais pas ce qu'ils vendent lol)

S'il les supporte je resterais la dessus, mais je prendrais un échantillon quand même, au moins je saurais si un jour je veux lui changer de goût, et s'il les supporte pas trop je testerais en petit paquet comme vous avez dit.

Pour les nutrivet j'avoue que je suis vraiment déçue. Une amie a 3 chiens et elle prend ça et à priori elle n'a pas de soucis.

----------


## Quaraba

Yenz, vu qu'il y a 510 pages et que je n'ai pas tout lu. Que reproche t-on à Nutrivet? Et si c'était si "mouais" vous croyez qu'ils vendraient toujours? Pendant un moment, je prenais leurs croquettes et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec. ::

----------


## senators

A t'on la composition de ces nouvelles croquettes soit disant françaises.

----------


## Poupoune 73

nutrivet instinct: bcp de pb, de cuisson notamment, les croq étaient cramées donc indigestes (Muzarègne avait proposé cette marque à son boulot et ça a été une cata). perso j'avais commencé par cette marque pour Diana mais elle a fini par les bouder, idem pour le chien de ma voisine alors qu'ils sont plutôt du genre gourmands... du coup je suis passée aux maxima cotecnica grainfree puis brit carnilove poulet
et je crois qu'ils ont droit à l'appellation "made in France" car les croq sont ensachées chez nous mais fabriquées en espagne

----------


## Quaraba

Pff, effectivement j'ai cherché et à aucun moment, il est marqué sur le site que c'est fabriqué en France. :: 

Moi qui les avait pris pensant que c'était fait en France. :: 

Par contre, pas mal de gens ont eu des déboires avec ces croquettes.

----------


## senators

Voici la composition des croquettes pour chiots de la nouvelle marque française (?) Utra Premium Direct :


*COMPOSITION*: 65% de  viandes (poulet, dinde, agneau), graisse de volaille, pois, fécule de  pomme de terre,  pulpe de betterave,  tapioca, caroube, protéines  hydrolysées de poulet, huile de poisson (10% DHA), grain de lin,  luzerne, levure de bière, œufs déshydratés, chlorure de sodium, fructo  et mano-oligosaccharides, sulfate de chondroïtine et glucosamine,  lécithines.

*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES*:  Protéine 40%, Teneur en matières grasses 20%, Fibre brute 2,5%, Acides  gras insaturés Oméga 6: 2,2%, Matière inorganique 9,5%, Humidité 8%,  Calcium 1,4%, Phosphore 1%, Acides gras insaturés Oméga 3: 0,4%.

*ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS* (au kg): Vitamine A:  20.000UI, vitamine D3: 1.500UI, vitamine E: 400UI, taurine: 1.000mg,  carnitine: 400mg, E4 (Cuivre): 13mg, E1 (Fer): 46mg, E2 (Iode): 5mg, E8  (Sélénium): 0,3mg, E5 (Manganèse): 58mg, E6 (Zinc): 200mg,  DL-Méthionine: 200mg._ Avec antioxydants naturels d’extraits végétaux



Si les expertes et experts pouvaient nous donner leur point de vue.

Par avance merci.
_

----------


## MuzaRègne

Au départ je me suis dit "oui bon minéraux un peu hauts, et y'a des légumineuses, certes mais bon dans l'ensemble c'est plutôt correct ..."
Puis j'ai vu les protéines hydrolysées de poulet, qui est la plupart du temps une façon polie de dire "plumes de poulet hydrolysées". Peut être que non, mais peut être que oui. Donc  ::

----------


## senators

Des plumes de poulets carrément ? sérieux ça craint ils sont pas biens les fabricants.

----------


## vans

Toutes les gammes d'Ultra premium direct ne contiennent pas tous des protéine hydrolysé de poulet. Il faut décortiquer chaque gamme, il y en a des pas trop mal. Mais le maïs est présent dans tous les gammes sauf dans les grain free.
Comme la dit Muzarègne, le taux de Ca/P est un peu élevé.
De plus, le premier ingrédient est de la viande certes mais est ce de la viande déshydratée ou fraiche.

Voici composition de la gamme adulte sénior et light (exactement la meme chose) : 
*COMPOSITION:* 45% de viandes (agneau, porc), riz  (min. 20%), pois, graisses animales, maïs, caroube, tapioca, levure de  bière, pulpe de betterave, huile de poisson, chlorure de sodium, fructo  et mano-oligosaccharides, extrait de yucca schidigera.

*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES:* Protéine: 28%, Teneur en  matières grasses: 15%, Matière inorganique: 8%, Humidité: 8%, Fibres  brutes: 2,5%, Acides gras insaturés Oméga-6: 2%, Calcium: 1,4%,  Phosphore: 1%, Acides gras insaturés Oméga-3: 0,3%.


Je les trouve pas trop mal pour le prix.

----------


## Bolinette

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés pour tester la nouvelle gamme Gosbi grain free, je peux en donner un peu. J'ai pas pensé au problème de conservation, donc autant partager que laisser périmer  :: 

Pour l'instant sur Cachou et Pitaya, que du positif à ces croquettes

----------


## Elka08

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai besoin d'un petit coup de pouce de "spécialistes" dans le choix des croquettes. 
J'ai actuellement un chiot de 6 mois chien loup de saarloos. On m'a précisé que ce chien avait une croissance très forte et qu'il fallait donc le passer dès 5/6 mois à une gamme adulte. 
J'avais pour intention de passer carrément au BARF mais malheureusement pour l'instant c'est compliqué (approvisionnement, stockage,..). Du coup je reste sur croquettes mais bien sur sans céréales. 

Que me conseillé vous pour lui? 
Pour info il est actuellement au Purizon chiot (pas encore passé en adulte je fini le sachet) et il fait des selles très molle du coup j'aimerais changer. 

Je regarde actuellement Orijen, taste of the Wild, platinum... 

J'ai également une femelle beauceronne mais elle est moins fragile donc je me porte d'abord sur le chiot. 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Poupoune 73

p360 dans sa 2e intervention yenz a tout bien expliqué. il cite également un post-it de muzarègne très bien ("alimentation, comment choisir") sur les taux à regarder, etc. après faut pas perdre de vue que senior, puppy, adulte... c'est que du marketing.
totw oublie c'est soit trop peu protéiné soit trop de minéraux. purizon selles molles chez 4 chiens chez moi aussi, dommage parce que c'est super sur le papier.
tu peux regarder orijen, brit carnilove, applaws, quelques gammes d'acana... platinium c'est pas mal aussi, pour un chiot par contre je ne sais pas. bref tout est p360

----------


## Elka08

Oki merci bien pour le coup de pouce, en ayant échangé avec d'autres personnes je vais soit me pencher sur Orijen je pense, soit sur Brit Carnilove (Yenz me l'a conseillé aussi, faut que je regarde ce que c'est). 

Platinum ma chienne les aimaient beaucoup mais pour chiot je ne sais pas non plus donc dans le doute...

Si ça peut aider quelqu'un je met un fichier avec quelques marques de croquettes et les prix de reviens par site  :Smile:  

NourritureChiens.docx

Ne tenez pas compte des quantités par jour et du prix de reviens si nécessaire, ils sont calculées pour une beauceronne et un saarloos.

Je viens de trouver ça, qu'en pensez vous ? https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...183ma27m3.html

Toujours pour un chiot grande race en croissance (6mois).

----------


## YenZ

Pas tout à fait assez riche pour un chiot (on en parle déjà précédemment), sinon pas mal du tout dans l'ensemble.

----------


## Scyllis

C'est les croqs adulte que tu as mises, pour chiot ce sont celles-ci : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...184ma27m3.html
Je viens de passer mon lab de 9 mois à celles-ci, elles m'ont l'air super (après chui pas spécialiste en nutrition non plus, hein).

----------


## YenZ

C'est la même compo/analyse que les adulte donc ça revient strictement au même (sauf la taille des croqs peut-être), et elle voulait passer son chien à une gamme adulte dès 6 mois ça doit être pour cela  ::

----------


## Elka08

Oui Yenz tu as tout compris, plusieurs éleveurs de chien loup de saarloos m'ont conseillés de passer le chiot en adulte dès l'age de 5 mois (problème de croissance sinon, avec un chien qui grandit trop vite d'après ce que j'ai compris). 

Du coup je pense que je vais suivre tes conseils et partir sur une commande de Brit Carnivole et voir ce que ça donne. Les Orijen sont en rupture de stock sur le site le moins cher. 

Je vais même en profiter pour prendre une saucisse (https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...175ma40m3.html) pour tester aussi.

Je vous tient au courant de ce que ça donne  :Smile:  

Merci !!

----------


## rhythms

http://www.accessoires-chiens.com/de...rt=6612&m=ANJU BEAUTÉ
pour may-may dont le chien a des pellicules, par contre, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, je suis tombée dessus par hasard, enfin en cherchant un shampoing bio pour le caniche

----------


## kalea

avec le gosbi grain free, le poil de mon shet tricolore est en train de devenir rouge !!!!! alors qu'avec les autres variétés de gosbi je n'avais pas ce souci...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Changement d'aliment depuis combien de temps ?

----------


## kalea

peu de temps, à peine quelques semaines, j'ai commandé sur NCLN dès que c'est sorti. J'alterne avec gosbi poulet, le midi l'un, le soir l'autre, enfin, c'est bizarre... Je n'ai rien changé d'autre donc je vois que ça, enfin, pas bien grave, je vais revenir aux autres variétés

----------


## Fred7158

Bonsoir
Me revoilà encore pour un conseil voire deux  :: . J'avais passé mes 2 femelles cairn terriers aux Acana Senior après conseil de certains membres..tout se passe impeccablement, plus de problèmes de gaz ni de selles molles..mais le véto a detecté une pancréatite sur la plus vieille des 2 qui refuse de manger ses Acana depuis quelque temps..elle a donc un traitement de fond.. Par contre le véto conseille également de passer sur des croquettes plus digestibles de marque Hills ID ou Royal Canin pour ne pas fatiguer le pancréas..alors je viens demander votre avis car elles contiennent sans doute des céréales et je ne sais pas si il existe une autre marque de qualité pour ne pas aggraver son état... Si vous avez des suggestions..bon là elle suugère qu'on lui donne ça pour le mois de traitement car on refera une analyse d'ici là au cas où ce soit une crise aigue...déjà eu le même problème avec mon regretté mâle qui avait une insuffisance rénale et pas sure que mes RC Renal aient arrangé sa pathologie..enfin...

Et deuxième chose ma petite retraitée d'élevage a été stérilisée et elle a déjà pris un peu de poids et en plus ne semble pas rassasiée par sa ration. Vers quoi puis je m'orienter? alimentation avec plus de fibres?? ou complément avec autre chose??bon elle ne cherche pas non plus comme une folle mais elle mangerait bien la ration sa consoeur...et il faut la surveiller pour ne pas qu'elle le fasse  :: 

Vos conseils seront les bienvenus!! 
MErci d'avance et bonne nuit

----------


## MuzaRègne

> le véto conseille également de passer sur des croquettes plus digestibles de marque Hills ID ou Royal Canin


??? Où il a vu que c'était plus digestible ? Il a vu la compo de ce que tu donnes ?


Sinon pour un chien qui a tendance à grossir, les Acana light & fit sont très bien, plusieurs personnes les utilisent ici et sont très satisfaites.

----------


## Fred7158

> ??? Où il a vu que c'était plus digestible ? Il a vu la compo de ce que tu donnes ?
> 
> 
> Sinon pour un chien qui a tendance à grossir, les Acana light & fit sont très bien, plusieurs personnes les utilisent ici et sont très satisfaites.


Pour les Acana Light & fit je lui en donnais avant donc je vais retenter en espérant que ça la rasasie.. 

Pour les croquettes spéciales problème gastrique, elle nous a expliqué que les protéines étaient comme pré digérées pour éviter de faire travailler le pancréas et le foie... il y aurait plus de fibres aussi et moins de graisse. 
voici la compo : 
Dans  l'aliment
Matière sèche
kcal/100g


Acides gras Oméga-3
0.34 %
0.37 %
94.44 mg

Acides gras Oméga-6
3.06 %
3.33 %
850 mg

Bêta-carotène
1.5 mg/kg
1.63 mg/kg
0.04 mg

Calcium
1.04 %
1.13 %
288.89 mg

Cellulose (brute)
1.5 %
1.63 %
416.67 mg

Glucides (ENA)
47.7 %
51.85 %
13.25 g

Humidité
8%
8.7 %
2.22 g

Magnésium
0.08 %
0.09 %
22.22 mg

Matières grasses
13%
14.13 %
3.61 g

Phosphore
0.73 %
0.79 %
202.78 mg

Potassium
0.89 %
0.97 %
247.22 mg

Protéines
23.5 %
25.54 %
6.53 g

Sodium
0.42 %
0.46 %
116.67 mg

Taurine
0.1 %
0.11 %
27.78 mg

Vitamine A10
18000 IU/kg
19565.2 IU/kg
500 IU

Vitamine C10
70 mg/kg
76.09  mg/kg
1.94 mg

Vitamine D10
900 IU/kg
978.26 IU/kg
25 IU

Vitamine E10
600 mg/kg
652.17  mg/kg
16.67 mg





Enfin hier elle a bien voulu manger les Hill's I/D mais ce matin elle ne veut rien même si je lui rajoute une petite friandise...pas simple à gérer..
Merci de ta réponse

----------


## YenZ

> Bonsoir
> Me revoilà encore pour un conseil voire deux . J'avais passé mes 2 femelles cairn terriers aux Acana Senior après conseil de certains membres..tout se passe impeccablement, plus de problèmes de gaz ni de selles molles..mais le véto a detecté une pancréatite sur la plus vieille des 2 qui refuse de manger ses Acana depuis quelque temps..elle a donc un traitement de fond.. Par contre le véto conseille également de passer sur des croquettes plus digestibles de marque Hills ID ou Royal Canin pour ne pas fatiguer le pancréas..alors je viens demander votre avis *car elles contiennent sans doute des céréales* et je ne sais pas si il existe une autre marque de qualité pour ne pas aggraver son état... Si vous avez des suggestions..bon là elle suugère qu'on lui donne ça pour le mois de traitement car on refera une analyse d'ici là au cas où ce soit une crise aigue...déjà eu le même problème avec mon regretté mâle qui avait une insuffisance rénale et pas sure que mes RC Renal aient arrangé sa pathologie..enfin...
> 
> Et deuxième chose ma petite retraitée d'élevage a été stérilisée et elle a déjà pris un peu de poids et en plus ne semble pas rassasiée par sa ration. Vers quoi puis je m'orienter? alimentation avec plus de fibres?? ou complément avec autre chose??bon elle ne cherche pas non plus comme une folle mais elle mangerait bien la ration sa consoeur...et il faut la surveiller pour ne pas qu'elle le fasse 
> 
> Vos conseils seront les bienvenus!! 
> MErci d'avance et bonne nuit


Acana senior en contient (bcp moins) aussi... enfin juste de l'avoine, mais quand même en deuxième position dans la liste d'ingrédients.
J'ai l'impression que le véto t'a préconisé cette alimentation en préventif, pour savoir si l'alimentation est à changer faut déjà commencer par un bilan sanguin et savoir ce qu'il est en est de l'état du pancréas... à moins qu'il veuille juste vendre du médicalisé.
L'histoire du "plus digestible" perso j'y crois pas vraiment, mais tant que tu n'as pas de bilan c'est difficile de dire quoi que ce soit.

En résumé ce que j'ai trouvé


*Qu'est ce qui cause une pancréatite aiguë chez le chien?*


-  Repas riche en graisse

-  Hyperlipidémie (certaines races sont affectées)

-  Traumatisme du pancréas secondaire à un choc extérieur (accident de la voie public) ou à une chirurgie abdominale

-  Obstruction pancréatique due à un calcul

-  Tumeur pancréatique

-  Infection

-  Origine médicamenteuse (azathioprine, furosémide, tétracyclines, sulfamides, corticoïdes, anticholinergiques)


*Les symptômes*


Ils varient considérablement selon l'étendue des lésions mais sont toujours d'apparition rapide:

- Vomissements

- Diarrhées

- Douleur abdominale

- Abattement

- Ictère dans certains cas (les muqueuses sont jaunes)

- Anorexie (le chien ne mange pas)
*

Diagnostic*


Le plus souvent, votre vétérinaire fera des analyses sanguines. Elles incluent le dosage de la TLI.

Amylase et lipase peuvent être augmentées mais pas toujours.

Il  faut aussi vérifier l'état du foie (bilan hépatique), l'état des reins  (bilan rénal) et les autres enzymes du bilan biochimique.

Une  échographie abdominale aide énormément à confirmer le diagnostic. Cet  examen non invasif donne le plus souvent une image claire d'inflammation  importante autour du pancréas.

Dans certains cas, une biopsie  (prélèvement d'un morceau de pancréas) est réalisée et envoyer au  laboratoire pour confirmer la suspicion.


*Comment traiter une pancréatite aiguë?*


Le plus souvent le traitement est médical. Très rarement il faudra aller en chirurgie pour faire une résection partielle avec biopsie, lavage important pour diminuer l'inflammation et poser une sonde digestive.

Pour  le traitement médical, le chien sera hospitalisé, et un cathéter  veineux sera placé pour permettre de le réhydrater avec des fluides  intraveineux.

une diète est mise en place et la réalimentation sera progressive avec un aliment très peu riche en graisse.

Une antibiothérapie et des antiacides seront également donnés.



En résumé en fonction de ce que dira le bilan, tu pourras peut-être très bien passer les 2 à Acana light& fit si un régime pauvre en graisses (mais de qualité) se fait sentir !  ::

----------


## Menabrielle

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, je souhaitais vous remercier pour tous les conseils que vous prodiguez sur l'alimentation de nos chers toutous. En effet, je me suis inscrite ce soir mais je suis régulièrement ce post pour choisir les bonnes croquettes pour ma chienne qui avait quelques problèmes de peau. J'ai trouvé les Acana Wild Prairie qui lui vont très bien mais elles sont en rupture sur les 2 sites sur lesquels je commande habituellement, Wanimo et NCLN. Du coup, j'hésite entre les Maxima et les Brit carnilove Lamb sur NCLN. J'étais intéressée par les Gosbi Grain free mais ma chienne est un berger blanc suisse et j'ai peur que le saumon qui est le composant principal la fasse rosir.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Et dans les croquettes avec céréales que pensez-vous de la marque Nutragold et des Acana burbank potatoes ?

----------


## YenZ

Juste par curiosité pourquoi ne pas commander tes Acana Prairie habituelles sur un autre site ? (voir page 360)
Tu pourrais d'ailleurs les trouver peut-être un poil moins chères  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Comme site intéressant, il y a "pet animalia". Le seul hic, c'est la rapidité (livraison en 6 jours). ::

----------


## Menabrielle

J'ai choisi ces sites car je peux être livrée en relais colis, mes horaires de travail ne me permettent pas de recevoir les colis à domicile. Et puis ce sont des sites dans lesquels j'ai confiance.  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Une question : Que valent les exclusive of gosbi high energy? ::

----------


## Marmotte73

Bonjour,

Kayzer (rott délassé) de 5,5 ans vient d'être sauvé d'une dilatation d'estomac.
Je lui donne Exclusive of Gosbi poulet et Riz en 2 repas par jour, dans une gamelle sur élevée.
je me demandais s'il était préférable de changer de croquettes pour le mettre aux sans céréales. je me disais qu'en supprimant les céréales, je limiterais les fermentations... mais s'il faut j'invente la physiologie digestive. que feriez-vous à ma place ? quelle marque prendre ? 
La véto qui a assisté le chirurgien ne m'a rien dit de particulier, mais elle m'a dit de lui donner régulièrement de la viande hachée pour stimuler le brassage gastrique (je ne vois pas bien comment, étant donné que la viande est hachée... bref)
Merci

----------


## YenZ

> J'ai choisi ces sites car je peux être livrée en relais colis, mes horaires de travail ne me permettent pas de recevoir les colis à domicile. Et puis ce sont des sites dans lesquels j'ai confiance.


Ah ok  :: 
Et il n'y a pas d'autre site proposant Acana Prairie pas trop cher et en relais ? Car ils sont quand même nombreux à proposer ce produit.

LCDC est sérieux et pas trop cher (comme NCLN) pour Acana Prairie, par contre je ne sais pas si ils livrent en relais, au pire surement que d'autres sites oui !

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/a...es-135-kg.html

ou http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/a...es-135-kg.html

Sinon pour répondre à ta question autant Maxima et Carnilove se valent plus ou moins sur le papier (je préfère Carnnilove), autant Gosbi grain free est à mon goût en-dessous (équivalent +/- à Nutragold), quant à l'histoire du pelage tu ne le sauras qu'en testant...

Pour ce qui est d'Acana je préfère la version "Prairie" à la gamme "burbank potatoes", quant à Nutragold c'est une alternative très correcte, équivalente à Gosbi mais moins chère !
En gros idéal pour petits budgets ou budgets serrés tout en voulant nourrir correctement son chien (sauf gamme lamb vraiment trop peu riche)
Et en effet les taux de cendres et minéraux sont intéressants (ce qui laisse supposer, comme le dit justement un descriptif sur une des gammes, de la viande et non pas des os, car bcp d'os = aussi bcp de minéraux), pour les chiens fragiles de ce côté là/âgés c'est très bien de ce point de vue là !




> Une question : Que valent les exclusive of gosbi high energy?


Déjà répondu sur caniforum  :: 
Sinon vois avec MuzaRègne ici je crois que c'est la seule à l'avoir utilisé/avoir fait un retour je crois...




> Bonjour,
> 
> Kayzer (rott délassé) de 5,5 ans vient d'être sauvé d'une dilatation d'estomac.
> Je lui donne Exclusive of Gosbi poulet et Riz en 2 repas par jour, dans une gamelle sur élevée.
> je me demandais s'il était préférable de changer de croquettes pour le mettre aux sans céréales. je me disais qu'en supprimant les céréales, je limiterais les fermentations... mais s'il faut j'invente la physiologie digestive. que feriez-vous à ma place ? quelle marque prendre ? 
> La véto qui a assisté le chirurgien ne m'a rien dit de particulier, mais elle m'a dit de lui donner régulièrement de la viande hachée pour stimuler le brassage gastrique (je ne vois pas bien comment, étant donné que la viande est hachée... bref)
> Merci


Je ne sais pas du tout si il faut une alimentation spécifique, je ne le pense pas mais à vérifier plutôt que je dise une bêtise, par contre ne surtout pas lui faire faire d'activité après le/les repas/pendant la digestion est impératif !

Quelques articles si ça peut aider...

http://www.santevet.com/articles/dil...seule-en-cause

http://www.wanimo.com/veterinaire/ur...-le-chien.html

http://www.clinique-veterinaire-sach...info-SDTE.html

http://wamiz.com/chiens/guide/torsio...hien-0177.html

----------


## Menabrielle

Merci pour ton avis YenZ !  :: 

J'ai cherché des sites livrant en relais mais il y en a très peu. Je n'ai trouvé que Wanimo et NCLN qui proposent ce service et avec les frais de port offerts en plus (LCDC ne propose pas la livraison en relais).

----------


## YenZ

De rien  :: 

Pour info, même quand ça n'est PAS mentionné, certains sites livrent en relais, ou même mieux, après 2 passages de GLS par ex, ils déposent au point relais le plus proche... (voir leur partenaires sur ton coin)

Par exemple le site miscota livre en relais à ta demande, même si non précisé lors de la commande contrairement à NCLN qui le propose directement par ex !

Pas trop cher en plus chez eux =) http://animaux.miscota.fr/chiens/aca...-sans-cereales

Sinon tu peux aussi voir sur pets-animalia ici =) http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/19-acana#/page-2

D'autres sites restent à contacter pour en être sur, lamiamcroq par ex, ideal-croquettes etc... 
Si tu passes par GLS (pour ensuite qu'ils déposent en relais, voir tu peux le demander dès le début par message laissé sur le site), tu as aussi zoofast, site parfois controversé, imbattable niveau tarifs te diront d'autres  ::  (actuellement indispo en 13kgs)

=) http://www.zoofast.fr/aliments-class...-23_25_64.html

----------


## Menabrielle

Merci pour ces recommandations YenZ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rhythms

il y a aussi les sites qui livrent par Chronopost (on peut retirer le colis à la poste le jour mm du passage du livreur au domicile) comme zooplus.de ou tiendanimal

----------


## Quaraba

Merci Yenz. ::

----------


## Menabrielle

Merci Rythms. Cela dit, je me méfie un peu de Chronopost car j'avais commandé un colis chez Zooplus.fr par Chronopost et n'étant pas là au moment de la livraison, ils l'avaient envoyé dans leur dépôt à 15 km de chez moi, avec des horaires d'ouverture correspondant à mes horaires de travail donc difficile d'aller le récupérer.

----------


## lénou

J'ai trouvé cette marque de croquettes qu'Utah adore et bien plus "saines" que beaucoup d'autres!...
http://www.atavik.fr/

----------


## YenZ

On en a déjà parlé il y a bien longtemps d'Atavik, concept et site sympas, à ceci près qu'il y a bien trop de minéraux à mon gout (surtout gamme agneau, mais la gamme poulet n'est pas en reste), pas assez de variétés, encore près de 35% de glucides (un peu plus en chat qu'en chien, allez comprendre...) et que ça coute juste une fortune...  :: 
Perso justement sur le même créneau je trouve qu'il y a (bien) mieux, et surtout plus abordable  ::

----------


## lénou

Je vais lire ce post attentivement alors, merci!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour une chienne de 11 ans de 30 kg en pleine forme, mis à part un souci terrible d'incontinence et donc sous Propalin, mais avec accidents urinaires quand même, que me conseillez-vous? Merci!

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

Bonjour à tous,

Au gré de mes recherches sur l'alimentation je suis tombée sur le forum Rescue et ce long post (très intéressant au passage) sur lequel il a été mentionné la nouvelles marque de croquettes Super Premium Ultra Premium Direct.

Comme vous pouvez le voir dans ma présentation (je ne cache rien) je travaille actuellement pour la marque et je serai ravie de pouvoir répondre à vos questions en toute transparence. Je suis disponible ici ou en MP sans aucun souci ainsi que par mail contact. En attendant, je vais m'efforcer de répondre du mieux possible aux différents points évoqués ici.




> Au départ je me suis dit "oui bon minéraux un peu hauts, et y'a des légumineuses, certes mais bon dans l'ensemble c'est plutôt correct ..."
> Puis j'ai vu les protéines hydrolysées de poulet, qui est la plupart du temps une façon polie de dire "plumes de poulet hydrolysées". Peut être que non, mais peut être que oui. Donc


Concernant les protéines hydrolysées de poulet, il ne s'agit pas de plumes. Aucun déchet ne rentre dans la composition de nos croquettes. Tout les produits utilisés sont de qualité agro alimentaire. L'hydrolyse permet de retirer un maximum d'allergènes présent dans le poulet afin de diminuer les risques d'allergies.




> Toutes les gammes d'Ultra premium direct ne  contiennent pas tous des protéine hydrolysé de poulet. Il faut  décortiquer chaque gamme, il y en a des pas trop mal. Mais le maïs est  présent dans tous les gammes sauf dans les grain free.
> Comme la dit Muzarègne, le taux de Ca/P est un peu élevé.
> De plus, le premier ingrédient est de la viande certes mais est ce de la viande déshydratée ou fraiche.
> 
> Voici composition de la gamme adulte sénior et light (exactement la meme chose) : 
> *COMPOSITION:* 45% de viandes (agneau, porc), riz  (min.  20%), pois, graisses animales, maïs, caroube, tapioca, levure de  bière,  pulpe de betterave, huile de poisson, chlorure de sodium, fructo  et  mano-oligosaccharides, extrait de yucca schidigera.
> 
> *CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES:* Protéine: 28%, Teneur en   matières grasses: 15%, Matière inorganique: 8%, Humidité: 8%, Fibres   brutes: 2,5%, Acides gras insaturés Oméga-6: 2%, Calcium: 1,4%,   Phosphore: 1%, Acides gras insaturés Oméga-3: 0,3%.
> 
> ...


Effectivement le maïs est présent dans toute la gamme de Croquettes Low Grain (à faible teneur en céréales). Il est présent en quantité limité afin de faciliter le processus de fabrication des croquettes de part l'amidon présent en son sein. C'est un compromis trouvé pour préserver le meilleur rapport qualité/prix possible.

Pour la viande il s'agit du pourcentage de viande une fois déshydraté donc le réel taux présent dans les croquettes avant cuisson. Nous n'avons pas souhaité mettre le pourcentage de viande fraiche qui nous semble peu pertinent et trompeur pour le client/consommateur.

Concernant la gamme Grain Free, il s'agit de croquettes utlra premium "Haut de Gamme", d'où son prix plus élevé. Garantie sans aucune présence de céréales.


Si vous avez d'autres questions, n'hésitez pas. J'espère ne pas avoir répondu à côté de la plaque !
Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient tester les croquettes, il est parfaitement possible de commander des échantillons (environ 200g par portion)

Svietlana

----------


## cerbere

j'ai une question. Dans votre signature vous indiquez -40% mais comment vous faites pour gagner votre vie? Ou alors on est vraiment de gros pigeons?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Je vais lire ce post attentivement alors, merci!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pour une chienne de 11 ans de 30 kg en pleine forme, mis à part un souci terrible d'incontinence et donc sous Propalin, mais avec accidents urinaires quand même, que me conseillez-vous? Merci!


acana senior, applaws senior, orijen senior, brit carnilove... bref y'a le choix, regarde p360. je pense qu'à cet âge il faut vigilante sur le taux de cendres et le rapport phospho-calcique; là encore, tout est indiqué p360 dans la 2e intervention de yenz

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> j'ai une question. Dans votre signature vous indiquez -40% mais comment vous faites pour gagner votre vie? Ou alors on est vraiment de gros pigeons?


Je suis pas sure que vous souhaitiez entendre la réponse  ::   (Rappelons nous l'histoire des opérateurs de téléphonie mobile il n'y a pas si longtemps)

Plus sérieusement, avec un conditionnement unique en 12 kgs à 34€90 pour les croquettes super premium et à 44€90 pour les croquettes ultra premium (sans céréales). On est en moyenne 40% moins cher que des produits à peu près équivalent actuellement sur le marché. Le concept est de faire du Direct Usine, pas d'intermédiaire, pas de marge supplémentaire, pas de transport supplémentaire, directement de l'usine au consommateur, et ça permet de réduire bien des couts  ::

----------


## YenZ

Certes... mais 40% moins cher vous avez vu large  :: 
Si en vendant un produit 44.9/12kgs soit 3.75€/kg, vous êtes 40% moins cher, ça signifie que vous considérez qu'en moyenne le prix d'un (bon) sans céréales se situe aux alentours de 6.2€/kg (-40% = 3.72€/kg), c'est un peu excessif pour le coup, heureusement que l'immense majorité des marques n'en est pas encore là (sauf petits conditionnements bien sur), sinon plus personne ou presque ne pourrait se permettre de nourrir ses animaux à ce tarif... (on est d'accord certaines marques comme Nöw, Go... sont hors de prix), ou alors mieux vaudrait nourrir au cru sans hésitations...

----------


## lily130/8

oui c'est plutôt dans les 4 ou 5€/kg, donc vous seriez plutôt 20-25% moins cher

- - - Mise à jour - - -

par exemple gosbi grain free = 4.55€/kg, applaws lite= 4.40€/kg, acana = 4.06€/kg...

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

C'est une moyenne sur l'ensemble de notre gamme (faible teneur en céréales et sans céréales confondus). Il y en forcément des moins chers et forcément des plus chers. Mais j'entends ce que tu dis  ::

----------


## cerbere

mes croquettes (enfin celles des chiens) sont au même prix et sont surement aussi bonnes que les votres mais bon elles ne sont pas 40% plus chère  ::

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> et il faut "s'abonner" chez vous en plus Oo


Absolument pas !! L'abonnement est un service que l'on propose aux clients moyennant une remise de 10%  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> mes croquettes (enfin celles des chiens) sont au même prix et sont surement aussi bonnes que les votres mais bon elles ne sont pas 40% plus chère


Et c'est une bonne chose pour vous ! Peux-tu me donner le nom de tes croquettes pour info ?

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> les croquettes sans cereales de ma chienne sont meme moins chere que les votre en fait


Peux-tu en donner la marque ? (Attention je crois que vous me portez tous des prétentions et des intentions que je n'ai pas personnellement, je n'essaye de convaincre personne que nous sommes les meilleurs du monde et qu'il faut absolument changer pour nos croquettes, la cible première n'est pas forcément les gens comme vous avertis à propos de l'alimentation de nos chiens mais plutôt des gens qui aimeraient nourrir mieux leurs animaux et qui n'en ont pas les moyens ou encore qui ne savent pas où s'adresser ou encore ceux qui en ont marre de dépenser des fortunes dans des croquettes vétérinaires ou très spécialisés et se sont ces gens là que j'ai en grande majorité au téléphone pour avoir des renseignements)

Alors je me dis que c'est autant de chiens qui mangeront mieux que ce qu'ils ont actuellement et au final, c'est même plus important que le reste.

Je me suis inscrite ici dans un premier temps afin de répondre aux interrogations présentes sur le topic et si l'on peut débattre de tout le reste j'en suis ravie, j'adore les débats !

----------


## cerbere

pour ma part c'est profine

----------


## YenZ

> mes croquettes (enfin celles des chiens) sont au même prix et sont surement aussi bonnes que les votres mais bon elles ne sont pas 40% plus chère


Elles ne sont pas au même prix mais moins chères, Profine en général c'est environ 40€ (voir un poil plus)/15kg, donc plutôt aux alentours des 3€/kg que 4€/kg.

Par contre aussi bonnes ça reste à prouver... en terme de compo j'aurai quand même tendance à préférer les "ultra prenium" grain free que les Profine.
Après si tu compare leur gamme "normale" à Profine en effet ça peut se comparer  :: 




> les croquettes sans cereales de ma chienne sont meme moins chere que les votre en fait


Ah bon tu prends quoi Xaros d'ailleurs pour tes loulous ?




> Peux-tu en donner la marque ? (Attention je crois que vous me portez tous des prétentions et des intentions que je n'ai pas personnellement, je n'essaye de convaincre personne que nous sommes les meilleurs du monde et qu'il faut absolument changer pour nos croquettes, la cible première n'est pas forcément les gens comme vous avertis à propos de l'alimentation de nos chiens mais plutôt des gens qui aimeraient nourrir mieux leurs animaux et qui n'en ont pas les moyens ou encore qui ne savent pas où s'adresser ou encore ceux qui en ont marre de dépenser des fortunes dans des croquettes vétérinaires ou très spécialisés et se sont ces gens là que j'ai en grande majorité au téléphone pour avoir des renseignements)
> 
> Alors je me dis que c'est autant de chiens qui mangeront mieux que ce qu'ils ont actuellement et au final, c'est même plus important que le reste.
> 
> Je me suis inscrite ici dans un premier temps afin de répondre aux interrogations présentes sur le topic et si l'on peut débattre de tout le reste j'en suis ravie, j'adore les débats !


J'ai bien compris au contraire le message que vous faites passer, je trouve que pour des gens voulant payer pas trop trop cher, et pas forcément avertis sur l'alimentation canine, ça peut très bien être une alternative acceptable comme d'autres ^^
D'ailleurs à ce propos est-ce vous que j'ai eu au téléphone il y a 1 ou 2 semaines ?
Vous êtes la personne qui a conçu la croquette (ou qui y a participé) ? ou la personne qui répond au tel pour informer les clients ?
Je vous avais demandé quelques infos par téléphone (fabrication française avec votre usine juste à côté), mais la personne qui a élaboré la croquette n'était pas présente à ce moment là !
Je réessaierai éventuellement 1 de ces 4 histoire d’avoir plus d'infos ^^

----------


## MuzaRègne

En vrac :

J'ai vu passer un message sur le SDTE, pas envie de rechercher mais :
- il est maintenant prouvé que la gamelle surélevée FAVORISE le SDTE. Donc stop !
- moins longtemps l'aliment reste dans l'estomac, plus vite il est digéré = plus faible est le risque. Donc idéal = viande fraîche, si il y a de l'amidon ça rallonge, s'il s'agit d'un aliment industriel sec c'est le pire. Au minimum, il faut réhydrater avent distribution (complètement). Et un aliment de très bonne qualité, avec peu d'amidon, des ingrédients de qualité pour une digestibilité la meilleure possible.
- dans le même but = fractionner les repas, un petit repas sera + vite digéré qu'un gros. Et aliment concentré, de qualité = + petite quantité pour un apport nutritionnel donné.

Sinon, au sujet des plumes de poulets / poulet hydrolysé : tant mieux donc si cela n'en est pas. Mais ça prête à confusion vu la formulation. Après, pourquoi utiliser de l'hydrolysé* si c'est de la matière première de qualité, je me le demande, l'argument de l'hypoallergénique ne tient pas des masses vu que la source principale de protéines dans cet aliment est de la viande de poulet, agneau, dinde, pas d'hydrolysé, donc pourquoi seulement une fraction de protéines hydrolysées sur l'ensemble ? Renseignez vous quand même sur l'origine de ces protéines. On n'hydrolyse pas des protéines parfaitement digestibles pour le plaisir.

Pour Gosbi HE : non pas encore essayé, j'ai fini ma palette de puppy d'abord, et je repars sur le HE à la rentrée. Avec le puppy j'avais toujours des chiens que je n'arrivais pas à tenir en état, obligée de faire 3 repas / jour pour avoir une ration suffisante sans leur coller la diarrhée, donc là on monte à du 35/25, on verra bien.


edit :
* à part pour l'appétence, mais avec un aliment riche en viande le problème ne se pose pas normalement

----------


## lili-vanille

En quoi la gamelle surélevée favorise-t-elle la torsion d'estomac ???

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je ne sais pas, mais une étude récente a trouvé que c'était un facteur de risque.

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> pour ma part c'est profine


Merci ! Mais je ne trouve pas les Grain Free, tu aurais un lien ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai bien compris au contraire le message que vous faites passer, je trouve que pour des gens voulant payer pas trop trop cher, et pas forcément avertis sur l'alimentation canine, ça peut très bien être une alternative acceptable comme d'autres ^^
> D'ailleurs à ce propos est-ce vous que j'ai eu au téléphone il y a 1 ou 2 semaines ?
> Vous êtes la personne qui a conçu la croquette (ou qui y a participé) ? ou la personne qui répond au tel pour informer les clients ?
> Je vous avais demandé quelques infos par téléphone (fabrication française avec votre usine juste à côté), mais la personne qui a élaboré la croquette n'était pas présente à ce moment là !
> Je réessaierai éventuellement 1 de ces 4 histoire d’avoir plus d'infos ^^


Si vous avez appelé au numéro de contact présent sur le site oui c'est bien moi  ::  Effectivement, vous étiez tombé un des rares jours où il était en déplacement ! N'hésitez pas à rappeler, je me ferai un plaisir de vous le passer  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon, au sujet des plumes de poulets / poulet hydrolysé : tant mieux donc si cela n'en est pas. Mais ça prête à confusion vu la formulation. Après, pourquoi utiliser de l'hydrolysé* si c'est de la matière première de qualité, je me le demande, l'argument de l'hypoallergénique ne tient pas des masses vu que la source principale de protéines dans cet aliment est de la viande de poulet, agneau, dinde, pas d'hydrolysé, donc pourquoi seulement une fraction de protéines hydrolysées sur l'ensemble ? Renseignez vous quand même sur l'origine de ces protéines. On n'hydrolyse pas des protéines parfaitement digestibles pour le plaisir.


J'avais déjà un peu creusé le sujet mais je vais demandé des précisions à ce propos, ça fera pas de mal !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne sais pas, mais une étude récente a trouvé que c'était un facteur de risque.


ET bien là j'apprends un truc ! Comme beaucoup je crois, j'ai toujours été persuadé que la gamelle en hauteur c'était mieux, je m'apprêtais justement à acheter le nécessaire pour mon chiot, je vais peut-être ma raviser du coup ! Tu aurais un lien vers l'étude ?

----------


## YenZ

> Merci ! Mais je ne trouve pas les Grain Free, tu aurais un lien ?
> 
> 
> Si vous avez appelé au numéro de contact présent sur le site oui c'est bien moi  Effectivement, vous étiez tombé un des rares jours où il était en déplacement ! N'hésitez pas à rappeler, je me ferai un plaisir de vous le passer


Il n'y a pas de gamme grain free chez Profine, c'est ce que je disais au-dessus, cerbere doit comparer Profine avec votre gamme "classique", pas avec la grain free.

Pas de pb pour le reste je rappellerai pour les infos  :: 




> yenz laisse tomber elles ont augmenté, pepette a purizon, mais je suis obligée de prendre en tout petit conditonnement
> 
> mais par 13kg y a pas si longtemps c'etait 3.60


Ah oui exact je pense jamais à Purizon  ::  c'est vrai qu'elles étaient pas chères !

----------


## vans

*Ultra Premium Direct*  	 : pouvons nous avoir les quantités de gluco et condro dans les croquettes grain free ?
Y-a-t-il une différence de taille entre les croquettes (grain free) pour chien adulte et les chiots car je ne vois pas de différences de compositions entre les deux ou est-ce du marketing ?

----------


## YenZ

Logiquement la différence est forcément au niveau de la taille vu que les compos/analyses restent les mêmes pour tous les produits (grain free ou pas)  :: 

EDIT : ah bah j'aurai mieux fait de me taire lol

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> *Ultra Premium Direct*       : pouvons nous avoir les quantités de gluco et condro dans les croquettes grain free ?
> Y-a-t-il une différence de taille entre les croquettes (grain free) pour chien adulte et les chiots car je ne vois pas de différences de compositions entre les deux ou est-ce du marketing ?


Oui Pour les quantités, les voici: 100mg/Kg de Condroïtine et 500mg/Kg pour la glucosamine

Pas de différence de taille (se sont des 12mm de forme triangulaire), la seule différence est un enrobage supplémentaire à l'huile de poisson sur les croquettes chiots. Sinon la composition est effectivement identique.

Il est prévu normalement en début d'année prochaine, d'ajouter 1 à 2 références en Grain Free selon le succès de la gamme.

----------


## Quaraba

Muzarègne: je suis vraiment étonnée pour la gamelle en hauteur. On en apprend tous les jours. Quel est le lien pour que je lise l'article?

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> Logiquement la différence est forcément au niveau de la taille vu que les compos/analyses restent les mêmes pour tous les produits (grain free ou pas) 
> 
> EDIT : ah bah j'aurai mieux fait de me taire lol


Rho t'inquiète, c'est pas grave ! :P

----------


## vans

> Oui Pour les quantités, les voici: 100mg/Kg de Condroïtine et 500mg/Kg pour la glucosamine
> 
> Pas de différence de taille (se sont des 12mm de forme triangulaire), la seule différence est un enrobage supplémentaire à l'huile de poisson sur les croquettes chiots. Sinon la composition est effectivement identique.
> 
> Il est prévu normalement en début d'année prochaine, d'ajouter 1 à 2 références en Grain Free selon le succès de la gamme.


merci pour les infos  :Smile: 

Si je puis me permets, une référence avec un peu moins de grasse (environ 15%) et avec un rapport Ca/P se rapprochant de 1,3 serait pas mal

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> merci pour les infos 
> 
> Si je puis me permets, une référence avec un peu moins de grasse (environ 15%) et avec un rapport Ca/P se rapprochant de 1,3 serait pas mal


Je note tout ça pour faire remonter l'info ! Je transmets toujours, ça permet d'avoir un bon retour client et voir ce que l'on peut faire ou non.

----------


## didou752

Je pense que je vais commander des échantillons de la gamme grain free pour voir (chien compliqué), par contre avoir des paquets à 40 et un franco à 50 c'est chiant  :: . Il faut choisir entre commander 2 paquets tous les 2 mois ou s'abonner et profiter des 10% mais payer les frais de ports  :: .

Edit: ceci dit je comprend aussi que vous devez gagner votre vie  ::

----------


## cerbere

> Merci ! Mais je ne trouve pas les Grain Free, tu aurais un lien ?


je ne comprends pas votre question  ::

----------


## vans

Je me suis laisser tenter par les grain free. Je vais les tester en tant que friandises dans un premier temps. A suivre ...

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> Je pense que je vais commander des échantillons de la gamme grain free pour voir (chien compliqué), par contre avoir des paquets à 40€ et un franco à 50€ c'est chiant . Il faut choisir entre commander 2 paquets tous les 2 mois ou s'abonner et profiter des 10% mais payer les frais de ports .
> 
> Edit: ceci dit je comprend aussi que vous devez gagner votre vie


Disons qu'une majorité de personne nous achète les autres en fait même si le Grain Free prend de l'importance (on le vend dans les demandes d'échantillon).

Mais il est possible de s'abonner 2 paquets tout les 2 mois en profitant des 10%  ::  

Disons que c'est aussi pour une question de frais de port et de tranche de poids

Pour les échantillons, j'encourage tout le monde à en prendre. Pour l'instant, que de très bosn retours même pour les chiens compliqués. Vous pouvez avoir des avis ici

https://www.ekomi.fr/avis-clients-ul...um-direct.html

ou sur la page FB

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ultra...41324402728111

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me suis laisser tenter par les grain free. Je vais les tester en tant que friandises dans un premier temps. A suivre ...


Ah ! C'est donc toi. Je viens de faire l'enveloppe  ::  ça part en Lettre Simple, se sera mis à La Poste Lundi pour éviter que ça traine ce weekend !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je ne comprends pas votre question


J'ai eu ma réponse en fait, Profine ne fait pas de Grain free !

----------


## cerbere

je n'ai jamais parlé de cela juste que les profine semblent bonnes voir meilleures que celle-ci qui sont sur votre site:
*Croquettes Super Premium Low Grain*

faut aussi comparer ce qui est comparable  ::

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> je n'ai jamais parlé de cela juste que les profine semblent bonnes voir meilleures que celle-ci qui sont sur votre site:
> *Croquettes Super Premium Low Grain*
> 
> faut aussi comparer ce qui est comparable


Oui oui c'est aussi ce qu'on a dit par la suite. On ne parlait juste pas de la même chose  ::

----------


## cerbere

j'adore en faite vous n'êtes ici que pour choper des clients en faite (quoique l'on s'en doutait depuis le début...)

----------


## MuzaRègne

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11128539

" Factors significantly associated with an increased risk of GDV were increasing age, having a first-degree relative with a history of GDV, having a faster speed of eating, and having a raised feeding bowl. Approximately 20 and 52% of cases of GDV among the large breed and giant breed dogs, respectively, were attributed to having a raised feed bowl."

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> j'adore en faite vous n'êtes ici que pour choper des clients en faite (quoique l'on s'en doutait depuis le début...)


Je me suis déjà expliquée à ce propos. Et je pense avoir été relativement correcte en explicitant le fait que je sois venu répondre à des interrogations formulées ici même.

Je comprends parfaitement qu'on adhère pas mais je ne comprends pas votre ton qui parait agressif.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11128539
> 
> " Factors significantly associated with an increased risk of GDV were increasing age, having a first-degree relative with a history of GDV, having a faster speed of eating, and having a raised feeding bowl. Approximately 20 and 52% of cases of GDV among the large breed and giant breed dogs, respectively, were attributed to having a raised feed bowl."



Merci beaucoup !

----------


## cerbere

et moi votre arrogance  ::

----------


## didou752

Moi je trouve ça bien de pouvoir discuter avec les fabricants, d'avoir leur point de vue et des réponses aux questions. Après charge à chacun de se faire son idée sur le produit, mais ce n'est pas la peine de s'agresser.

----------


## lyric64

> Il est prévu normalement en début d'année prochaine, d'ajouter 1 à 2 références en Grain Free selon le succès de la gamme.


 ::  je me disais aussi que c'était fort dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de gamme tout "poisson"

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> et moi votre arrogance


Je ne vois pas où il y a de l'arrogance. Et je suis désolée que vous ayez vu ça comme tel parce que ce n'est pas du tout le cas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je me disais aussi que c'était fort dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de gamme tout "poisson"


C'est quelque chose effectivement qui nous a été dit  ::  On le note dans un coin pour voir si à l'avenir ce ne serait pas possible d'avoir quelque chose comme ça.

----------


## YenZ

> j'adore en faite vous n'êtes ici que pour choper des clients en faite (quoique l'on s'en doutait depuis le début...)


En même temps y'a pas de mal, mieux vaut un fabricant qui vienne ici s'expliquer et faire connaitre ce qu'il vend, que des gens qui ne répondent pas par mail/tel ou dont les explications restent obscures (quand elles en sont pas fausses), ça n'est que mon avis bien sur  :: 

Et si tu étais à sa place, je pense que tu ferais la même chose, en tout cas tu aurais intérêt à le faire, surtout quand tu essaies de faire connaitre quelque chose de plus qualitatif que la moyenne, à moins que tu ne préfères le marketing des grands groupes industriels que l'on voit fréquemment à la télé et dont tout le monde pense "que ce sont de très bonnes croquettes" puisque la télé le dit ??  ::  (et merci le paquet de croquettes qui prend + 30% au passage)
Enfin bon on est juste là pour "débattre" alimentation, ça vaut peut-être pas le coup de se prendre le chou pour si peu  :: 
Si vous me cherchez...  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Scyllis

Coucou, petite question au passage dont je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse dans le récap p360, ni dans les quelques pages que j'ai lues.
Mon gros est aux exclusive of Gosbi depuis quelques temps et elles sont très bien. Mais en cherchant des croqs pour mon chats, les Brit Carnilove (chien) m'ont fait de l’œil.
Sur le papier, lesquelles sont les meilleures d'après vous ?  ::

----------


## YenZ

Sur le papier Carnilove sans hésitations !  ::  (toutes gammes sauf paquet vert dinde+poisson)

----------


## Scyllis

Ok, merci !  :Smile:  Tu fais bien de préciser, c'est le paquet vert qui m'intéressait le plus.

----------


## Mumm

Bonjour utilIsant habituellemtn ORIJEN je viens de faire ma 1ere commande en UPD grain free , on en parle sur le forum fox-terriers 
http://fox-terrier.clicforum.fr/f12-Alimentation.htm

J'apprécie de me voir proposer un produit sans céréales et qui ne traverse pas les océans ... mais je trouve l’affirmation " 35% de fruits et légumes"  pour le moins optimiste si ce n'est mensongère  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour utilIsant habituellemtn ORIJEN je viens de faire ma 1ere commande en UPD grain free , on en parle sur le forum fox-terriers 
> http://fox-terrier.clicforum.fr/f12-Alimentation.htm
> 
> J'apprécie de me voir proposer un produit sans céréales et qui ne traverse pas les océans ... mais je trouve laffirmation " 35% de fruits et légumes"  pour le moins optimiste si ce n'est mensongère


Je suis sur ton forum, merci de m'indiquer spécifiquement les sujets en question (upd grain free y'a un topic ? orijen ?)

EDIT : le boulet... j'avais pas fait le rapprochement entre UPD grain free et ultra prenium direct...

----------


## Mumm

oui ouvre le lien il y a un sujet récent sur  ultra premium direct

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> sous quel motif est tu capable d'assurer ceci ?



je ne vois pas beacoup de fruits et de légumes dans la composition

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bah
65% de viandes (poulet, dinde, agneau), graisse de volaille, pois, fécule de pomme de terre, pulpe de betterave, tapioca, caroube, protéines hydrolysées de poulet, huile de poisson (10% DHA), grain de lin, luzerne, levure de bière, œufs déshydratés, chlorure de sodium, fructo et mano-oligosaccharides, sulfate de chondroïtine et glucosamine, lécithines.


Sachant que tu as déjà 20% d'amidon et 2.5% de fibres, 35% c'est pas si improbable. Pis "optimiste", c'est un point de vue, on n'est pas en train de nourrir un cochon !

----------


## Quaraba

Je me suis fait la même réflexion. ::

----------


## Tisouen

Ultra premium direct, est ce qu'il y a des tarifs pro possible ?

----------


## chanloue

bonjour ; je viens de prendre un papy chien qui se régale avec des croquettes heartbreakers... (croquettes semi molles, sans céréales) le souci, c est que je ne trouve pas ce produit en vente sur internet... et ne vois pas comment me les procurer.. il semble que ce soit fabriqué par vitakraft... mais pas de revendeur de cette marque vers chez moi ; si quelqu un pouvait m en dire plus, svp ?? merci pour mon petit bonhomme !

----------


## YenZ

qq'un en a déjà parlé ici =) http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-200.html

à priori ça se trouve aussi ici =) http://www.truffaut.com/produit/alim...uf/88516/25210

ou ici (en chats, pas regardé en chiens) =) http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/1...s-p-16848.html

voila leur site et leurs gammes =) http://www.heart-breakers.com/fr/chi...ay/poulet.html

Perso même pas en rêve je donne ça à mon chien, quitte à prendre du semi-humide autant prendre autre chose...

----------


## chanloue

merci YenZ... je veux bien lui donner autre chose, situ as un bon conseil... il a.. 17 ans papy... il a goûté ça au refuge et a apprécié... 
si tu connais des croquettes petite taille (plus de dents ni de machoire inférieure..) semi humides, je te serai très reconnaissante de me les indiquer !!
pas de chance pour Tac... il semble que truffaut ne vende les croquettes qu en magasin... et zoomalia fait la croquette chat mais pas chien...

----------


## Mumm

> Bah
> 65% de viandes (poulet, dinde, agneau), graisse de volaille, pois, fécule de pomme de terre, pulpe de betterave,tapioca, caroube, protéines hydrolysées de poulet, huile de poisson (10% DHA), grain de lin, luzerne, levure de bière, ufs déshydratés, chlorure de sodium, fructo et mano-oligosaccharides, sulfate de chondroïtine et glucosamine, lécithines.
> 
> 
> Sachant que tu as déjà 20% d'amidon et 2.5% de fibres, 35% c'est pas si improbable. Pis "optimiste", c'est un point de vue, on n'est pas en train de nourrir un cochon !




Pour répondre à Musaraigne C'est que dans mon esprit fruits et légumes c'est pas patate et caroube ....   ::  
Les ingrédients d'Orijen répondent mieux -à mon avis- à ce critère

----------


## chanloue

merci Mumm... je n y connais pas grand chose mais sur le descriptif des orijen senior, il n et pas précisé qu il s agisse de croquettes semi molles... ok, une croquette se réhydrate mais ça ne donne pas le même contact...

----------


## Mumm

je répondais à Musaraigne,

Pour chanloue si tu cherches de la croquette très hydratée je te conseille PLatinum  les croqettes dites "sèches" sont moelleuses et très appétentes et comme le vendeur est au Luxembourg la TVA est très faible et le prix en conséquence

http://shop.platinum-france.com/12-c...-adulte-poulet

----------


## chanloue

merci Mumm.. je vais tenter alors... espèant que mon papy sans dent puisse les manger... la pâtée... il me la refuse régulièrement (enfin si on peut parler de régularité vu qu il n est là que depuis vendredi !!)

----------


## Mumm

ou alors tu lui prends de la petite croquette, que tu couvres à peine d'eau il avalera tout rond comme font souvent les chiens

----------


## chanloue

ça... j ai déjà à la maison... et tu as beau les couvrir d eau.. chaude ! et laisser tremper, ça ne fait pas le même effet... et vu son âge, j aimerais bien qu il mange bien et avec plaisir...

----------


## didou752

Chanloue, à son âge le but c'est qu'il prenne du plaisir à manger, même si ce n'est pas l'alimentation idéale sur le papier. Fais lui plaisir et si il adore les heartbreakers et qu'elles lui réussissant ben continue à lui en donner  :: . A son âge ça n'a plus d'importance.

----------


## chanloue

c est ce que je voudrais faire, didou... mais je ne sais pas où les trouver... au départ, c était ça ma question : où me les procurer... du coup, je vais me rabattre sur autre chose... qu il mangera ou pas... et que mes autres chiens (chiens à soucis véto) ne mangeront pas... 
j aimerais pouvoir continuer sur ce qu il aime mais comment me les procurer...

----------


## didou752

Sur le lien donné par Yenz chez zoomalia il y en a  ::  http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/r...t-p-15721.html

----------


## Fred7158

Bonsoir Yenz 
en fait c'est suite au bilan sanguin qu'ils ont découvert la pancréatite et inflammation du foie..taux super élevé..et soudainement ma chienne a stoppé de manger net et est tombé en apathie..nous avons donc du la ramener et elle a été mise sous perfusion. De nouvelles analyses ayant été faites suite au bilan il s'avère qu'elle a une hépatite aigüe..confirmation par écho que son foie a pas mal de zone de fibrose et des trous...elle est restée 4 jours sous perf et elle refuse toujours de manger donc on la nourrit à la seringue avec du fortol qu'elle commence a refuser aussi.On l'a récupérée hier pour voir si le fait d'etre chez elle la reboosterait mais rien à faire elle semble mal en point..
alors la question des croquettes pour le moment ne se pose plus...elle n'a plus aucun gout pour la nourriture..je vais chercher dans la rubrique prévue des témoignages car là nous sommes plus qu'inquiet pour elle.
MErci pour ta réponse




> Acana senior en contient (bcp moins) aussi... enfin juste de l'avoine, mais quand même en deuxième position dans la liste d'ingrédients.
> J'ai l'impression que le véto t'a préconisé cette alimentation en préventif, pour savoir si l'alimentation est à changer faut déjà commencer par un bilan sanguin et savoir ce qu'il est en est de l'état du pancréas... à moins qu'il veuille juste vendre du médicalisé.
> L'histoire du "plus digestible" perso j'y crois pas vraiment, mais tant que tu n'as pas de bilan c'est difficile de dire quoi que ce soit.
> 
> En résumé ce que j'ai trouvé
> 
> 
> *Qu'est ce qui cause une pancréatite aiguë chez le chien?*
> 
> ...

----------


## chanloue

merci ! je suis idiote... je n avais vu que celles pour chats... je me plonge la dessus ce soir, chic, mon petit Tac continuera à manger ce qu il aime !! merci beaucoup !!

----------


## YenZ

> merci YenZ... je veux bien lui donner autre chose, situ as un bon conseil... il a.. 17 ans papy... il a goûté ça au refuge et a apprécié... 
> si tu connais des croquettes petite taille (plus de dents ni de machoire inférieure..) semi humides, je te serai très reconnaissante de me les indiquer !!
> pas de chance pour Tac... il semble que truffaut ne vende les croquettes qu en magasin... et zoomalia fait la croquette chat mais pas chien...


Je ne sais pas où trouver ton produit ailleurs j'ai pas regardé, fais une recherche google.
Sinon en croquettes semi-humides tu as Natyka ou Platinum (18% d'humidité, pas 30% comme ton produit, sinon tu as la pâtée platinum qui est très appétente)
ou comme le disait didou le laisser manger ce qu'il veut à son page avancé.




> Bonsoir Yenz 
> en fait c'est suite au bilan sanguin qu'ils ont découvert la pancréatite et inflammation du foie..taux super élevé..et soudainement ma chienne a stoppé de manger net et est tombé en apathie..nous avons donc du la ramener et elle a été mise sous perfusion. De nouvelles analyses ayant été faites suite au bilan il s'avère qu'elle a une hépatite aigüe..confirmation par écho que son foie a pas mal de zone de fibrose et des trous...elle est restée 4 jours sous perf et elle refuse toujours de manger donc on la nourrit à la seringue avec du fortol qu'elle commence a refuser aussi.On l'a récupérée hier pour voir si le fait d'etre chez elle la reboosterait mais rien à faire elle semble mal en point..
> alors la question des croquettes pour le moment ne se pose plus...elle n'a plus aucun gout pour la nourriture..je vais chercher dans la rubrique prévue des témoignages car là nous sommes plus qu'inquiet pour elle.
> MErci pour ta réponse


Ah oui en effet je comprends, c'est clairement pas la priorité.
Bon courage à toi et à ta chienne surtout en espérant que ça aille mieux.

----------


## chanloue

merci YenZ ! j ai foiré pour zoomalia !! platinium effectivement je creuse aussi... je décide tout cela demain (recherche aussi en supermarchés pour les heart..." peut être que ?? vu la (non) qualité du produit...

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> Bonjour utilIsant habituellemtn ORIJEN je viens de faire ma 1ere commande en UPD grain free , on en parle sur le forum fox-terriers 
> http://fox-terrier.clicforum.fr/f12-Alimentation.htm
> 
> J'apprécie de me voir proposer un produit sans céréales et qui ne traverse pas les océans ... mais je trouve laffirmation " 35% de fruits et légumes"  pour le moins optimiste si ce n'est mensongère


Bonjour,

Nous ne pouvons pas nous permettre de faire des allégations mensongères sur nos emballages. Tout écrit nous engage et nous avons l'obligation d'avoir le tout dans nos compositions. Il existe des marges d'erreurs (faibles voir très faibles) comme dans tout domaines. Mais il y a bien 35% de fruits et légumes dans nos produits Grain Free.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ultra premium direct, est ce qu'il y a des tarifs pro possible ?


Pas de Tarifs PRo, ça ne fait pas partie du concept Direct Usine Fabricant => Particulier.

----------


## joloclo

Je serais bien tentée car je cherche depuis longtemps des croq fabriquées en France,mais j'aurais apprécié des chondro protecteurs ds les séniors.

----------


## Ortie

A propos de la réhydratation des croquettes, qu'est-ce qu'on a comme sources d'info en fait ? Y'a eu des études de faites là-dessus ? Si quelqu'un a de la biblio sur le sujet, ça m'intéresserait de jeter un coup d’œil. Merki.  :Smile:  

Sinon, pour info, si quelqu'un avait envie de tester Applaws sans acheter 2 kg directement : j'ai reçu un échantillon gratuit en en faisant simplement la demande par mail. (En anglais.) Sympa !  ::

----------


## vans

Voilou, j'ai bien reçu mon échantillon d'ultra premium green free chiot.
 Mon loulou (cocker anglais de 4 mois) les aime bien. Les croquettes ne sentent pas du tout, elles ne sont pas trop grosse (meme taille que les orijen senior mais en moins épais) donc un chien de petite taille peuvent les manger.
pour le moment, je vais les utiliser en récompense pour éduquer Jasper et je pense que je recommanderai 3 4 échantillons pour tester au moment des repas.

----------


## Poupoune 73

super promo des maxima cotecnica grainfree chez dewandas:
http://www.dewandas.fr/chien/croquet...freemaxima-img
94,90€ les 2 sacs de 14 kg...

----------


## Saff

Hey,

Je repasse ici pour vous donner un retour des croquettes Orijen sur les problèmes de peau du chien de mes parents... Bon bah ça a été radical. En 15 jours de temps, on a vu une nette amélioration. Et au bout d'un mois, tout le poil du dos a repoussé. Les yeux ne sont plus rouges. Enfin bref, c'est parfait. Avis à ceux qui ont des chiens avec des soucis de peau, c'est à tester.  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il mangeait quoi avant déjà ?

----------


## Phnix

Vous n'avez pas déjà parlé d'Attavik ici ?
Mon véto naturopathe en vend maintenant, il a pu rencontrer le fabricant et visiter l'usine de fabrication, du coup, il est tombé sous le charme... En plus c'est local pour moi.
Mais bon, niveau alimentation, c'est un véto quoi  ::

----------


## rhythms

un éduc canin qui fait aussi pension m'a dit que circulent en ce moment sur internet des contrefaçons de produits espagnols et tchécoslovaques, qu'il faut faire très attention

jocloclo, des croq fabriquées en frce, c'est super mais quelle est l'origine des matières premières, ce point-là est très important mais rarement renseigné

----------


## Delilah PF

Bonsoir,
Désolé, je n'ai pas le courage de lire les plus de 500 pages pour voir si la question a déjà été posée  ::  
J'ai un léger petit soucis avec ma pitite Chu  ::  Mlle est assez difficile pour manger. A part les 1ers jours de son arrivée, où elle vidait bien ses gamelles, mlle fait sa difficile pour la bouffe. Elle est sous croquettes Royal Canin spécial chihuahua, mais elles ne sont pas à son goût. On doit lui mélanger avec du poulet, des morceau de steak ou autre (et si possible lui donner à manger à la main lol). Bon, vu qu'un coup, elle est mange un truc et après n'en veut plus, qu'elle a ses manies et tout, je me disais qu'elle faisait juste sa difficile et qu'elle aimait bien qu'on suive ses lubies. Mais, récemment, ma mère lui a acheté des croquettes Ultima pour petits chiens à appétits difficiles, et là, bizarrement, elle vide la gamelle!  ::  Du coup, je voudrais zapper les RC chihuahua vu qu'elle ne les aime pas, et éviter aussi les Ultima. Mais entre toutes les marques de croquettes, le fait que Chu est un tout ptit modèle de toutou et qu'elle est difficile en prime, je ne sais pas lesquelles tenter.
Bref, ma question est : avez-vous des idées de croquettes pour petits chiens difficiles à me conseiller?

----------


## vans

> Bonsoir,
> Désolé, je n'ai pas le courage de lire les plus de 500 pages pour voir si la question a déjà été posée  
> J'ai un léger petit soucis avec ma pitite Chu  Mlle est assez difficile pour manger. A part les 1ers jours de son arrivée, où elle vidait bien ses gamelles, mlle fait sa difficile pour la bouffe. Elle est sous croquettes Royal Canin spécial chihuahua, mais elles ne sont pas à son goût. On doit lui mélanger avec du poulet, des morceau de steak ou autre (et si possible lui donner à manger à la main lol). Bon, vu qu'un coup, elle est mange un truc et après n'en veut plus, qu'elle a ses manies et tout, je me disais qu'elle faisait juste sa difficile et qu'elle aimait bien qu'on suive ses lubies. Mais, récemment, ma mère lui a acheté des croquettes Ultima pour petits chiens à appétits difficiles, et là, bizarrement, elle vide la gamelle!  Du coup, je voudrais zapper les RC chihuahua vu qu'elle ne les aime pas, et éviter aussi les Ultima. Mais entre toutes les marques de croquettes, le fait que Chu est un tout ptit modèle de toutou et qu'elle est difficile en prime, je ne sais pas lesquelles tenter.
> Bref, ma question est : avez-vous des idées de croquettes pour petits chiens difficiles à me conseiller?


Fais un petit trou en page 360 sur le 2eme post de Yens, il y a plein de marque de bonne qualité avec une meilleur composition que les RC et ultima. 
Peux-tu nous en dire a un peu plus sur ta Mlle chihuahua (age, probleme particulier, ...)

----------


## Delilah PF

> Fais un petit trou en page 360 sur le 2eme post de Yens, il y a plein de marque de bonne qualité avec une meilleur composition que les RC et ultima. 
> Peux-tu nous en dire a un peu plus sur ta Mlle chihuahua (age, probleme particulier, ...)


Ah! Chouette! Merci pour la page  :Smile:  J'avais un peu regardé quelques pages au pif, mais pas trouvé la bonne^^
Ma petite Chu (c'est ma petite en avatar) va avoir 4 ans dans 1 mois. Elle est croisée chihuahua (avec on ne sait pas quoi, chacun y va de sa supposition^^), donc c'est pas une toute petite crevette, mais elle est petiote quand même (elle faisait dans les 4kg à la dernière pesée véto). Elle n'a pas de problème particuliers. Elle avait un truc au coeur, mais on l'a faite opérer, et depuis tout est ok, elle est en super forme.

----------


## vans

> Ah! Chouette! Merci pour la page  J'avais un peu regardé quelques pages au pif, mais pas trouvé la bonne^^
> Ma petite Chu (c'est ma petite en avatar) va avoir 4 ans dans 1 mois. Elle est croisée chihuahua (avec on ne sait pas quoi, chacun y va de sa supposition^^), donc c'est pas une toute petite crevette, mais elle est petiote quand même (elle faisait dans les 4kg à la dernière pesée véto). Elle n'a pas de problème particuliers. Elle avait un truc au coeur, mais on l'a faite opérer, et depuis tout est ok, elle est en super forme.


si elle n'a pas de probleme particulier toutes les croquettes lui vont  :Smile:  si bien sur elle les digére donc il faut faire une transition entre les ancienne et nouvelle croquette.
apres cela dépend si tu souhaites lui donner des croquettes sans ou avec peu de céréale et ton budget.
Perso, ma mamie (malheureusement décédée  :: ) était nourri au orijen sénior, elle était tres tres compliqué mais elle appréciait les orijen. Il y a certain jour ou elle les boudait alors je rajoutai de l'huile de saumon, un peu de poulet, nourriture humide, ....)

----------


## Delilah PF

> si elle n'a pas de probleme particulier toutes les croquettes lui vont  si bien sur elle les digére donc il faut faire une transition entre les ancienne et nouvelle croquette.
> apres cela dépend si tu souhaites lui donner des croquettes sans ou avec peu de céréale et ton budget.
> Perso, ma mamie (malheureusement décédée ) était nourri au orijen sénior, elle était tres tres compliqué mais elle appréciait les orijen. Il y a certain jour ou elle les boudait alors je rajoutai de l'huile de saumon, un peu de poulet, nourriture humide, ....)


Elle ne semble pas fragilou niveau digestion. Elle avait je ne sais plus quelle marque de croquettes quand elle était dans son asso, je l'ai passé aux RC cardiac quand elle est arrivée ici, puis au RC chihuahua après son opération, et là, c'est RC chihuahua et Ultima mélangée. Elle n'a jamais eu de soucis à ce niveau. Par contre, l'huile de saumon, on a testé mais autant elle que ma labrador l'ont boudé  :: 
Pour ce qui est du avec ou sans céréale, ben, c'est surtout ce qui est le mieux pour elle. 
J'ai regardé ce qui est dit sur la page 360 et un peu les suivantes, et j'ai zieuté en conséquence sur Zooplus (vu que je commande là, autant pour mes chats que pour mes chiens), tout en essayant de prendre en compte les goûts de Chu (mlle semblant avoir une préférence pour le poulet). Et, pour le moment, j'ai retenu les Orijen Adult au poulet, et les Taste of The Wild - Westland (c'est au canard, mais c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus du poulet dans ce que j'ai vu) qui ont l'air pas mal aussi. Du coup, pour le moment, je penche pour l'une des 2.
A savoir que j'ai aussi une croisée labrador, qui est plus cool niveau croquettes (même si elle a aussi des lubies), mais qui adore manger celles de sa copine  ::  Donc, si dans la foulée, je peux trouver des croquettes qui conviendront aux 2, ça serait un plus.

----------


## vans

Les orijen sont les meilleurs du marché mais relativement cher. tu peux essayer en commandant un petit paquet de 2,27kg pour voir si elle les aime et supporte ou pas mais fait une bonne transition. 

Sinon il y a les gosbi qui sont pas mal (la seule céréale est le riz) aussi mais la commande sera sur nourrir comme la nature.

Sur zooplus, tu as les orijen, acana, applaws, ... qui sont de bonne croqquette.

Oubli les TOW car il y a beaucoup trop de minéraux

----------


## chatsdugard

Je viens de lire le livre Toxic Croquettes (trouvé à la Fnac). Quelque soit la marque de croquettes, elles sont toutes très mauvaises pour les chiens, les chats. C'est hallucinant le nombre de maladies, d'allergies causées par les croquettes. Je vous recommande fortement de le lire, c'est très instructif, ça fait réfléchir à ce qu'on leur fait ingurgiter aux pauvres loulous.

----------


## D-elphine

> Je viens de lire le livre Toxic Croquettes (trouvé à la Fnac). Quelque soit la marque de croquettes, elles sont toutes très mauvaises pour les chiens, les chats. C'est hallucinant le nombre de maladies, d'allergies causées par les croquettes. Je vous recommande fortement de le lire, c'est très instructif, ça fait réfléchir à ce qu'on leur fait ingurgiter aux pauvres loulous.


non ce n'est pas ce qui est écrit dans le livre, de mémoire elle parle des croquettes véto et supermarché   ::

----------


## vans

> Je viens de lire le livre Toxic Croquettes (trouvé à la Fnac). Quelque soit la marque de croquettes, elles sont toutes très mauvaises pour les chiens, les chats. C'est hallucinant le nombre de maladies, d'allergies causées par les croquettes. Je vous recommande fortement de le lire, c'est très instructif, ça fait réfléchir à ce qu'on leur fait ingurgiter aux pauvres loulous.


Je pense qu'il ne faut pas faire de généralité. Toutes les croquettes n'ont pas la mm qualité, il faut apprendre à décoder les étiquettes et ne pas se fier à la pub.

----------


## lily130/8

> Sinon il y a les gosbi qui sont pas mal (la seule céréale est le riz) aussi mais la commande sera sur nourrir comme la nature.


il y a des gosbi no grain aussi  :Smile: 
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...183ma27m3.html

----------


## Delilah PF

Bon, je me suis lancée pour les Orijen Adult. J'ai essayé de lire les autres pages, de comparer telles ou telles marques, mais c'est trop compliqué de choisir LA bonne croquette  ::  Et puis, vu que selon les avis, ce sont les meilleurs et que les Taste of the wild sont trop chargé en minéraux, j'ai arrêté de tourner en rond et hop! Niveau prix, en comparant avec les RC chihuahua, c'est même moins cher au kilos (enfin, pour les adult avec du poulet, pas pour les autres gammes), donc ça reste dans mon budget. En plus, il y'a du glucosamine et un autre truc bon pour les cartilages et les articulations, ce qui peut être bien pour ma croisé labrador et ses pattes arrières (elle est jeune, mais bébé, elle a eu un accident avec fracture à une patte et ça s'est ressoudé tout seul avec la croissance). Vu qu'elle aime bien manger les croquettes de sa copine, ça ne lui fera pas de mal. J'espère que ça ira, parce qu'avec la petite qui est difficile, et l'autre qui a tendance à la copier...  :: 
Si jamais ça ne le fait pas avec les Orijen, je verrai pour les Gosbi je pense. 
Merci pour vos conseils  :Smile:

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai trop attendu pour commander les croquettes orijen et vu vos avis sur le site :nourrir comme la nature. Ils sont apparemment rapides, j'ai passé la commande samedi, alors j'espère une livraison mardi. ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Vous n'avez pas déjà parlé d'Attavik ici ?
> Mon véto naturopathe en vend maintenant, il a pu rencontrer le fabricant et visiter l'usine de fabrication, du coup, il est tombé sous le charme... En plus c'est local pour moi.
> Mais bon, niveau alimentation, c'est un véto quoi


yenz en a parlé plusieurs fois, trop de minéraux et trop de glucides, même si le concept est tentant

----------


## Phnix

Ok, même problème que pour les chats : trop de minéraux  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs, le félon s'est bien foutu de moi quand j'ai dit que je n'avais pas confiance dans les croquettes véto  ::

----------


## Massmiette

c'est la troisième fois que je prends des Applaws pour grand chiens, et je viens d'ouvrir mon dernier paquet : les croq sont beaucoup plus petites que les précédentes, pas la même forme non plus ...Bizarre ou d'autres ont eu la même chose ?

----------


## YenZ

> Vous n'avez pas déjà parlé d'Attavik ici ?
> Mon véto naturopathe en vend maintenant, il a pu rencontrer le fabricant et visiter l'usine de fabrication, du coup, il est tombé sous le charme... En plus c'est local pour moi.
> Mais bon, niveau alimentation, c'est un véto quoi


Oui déjà parlé plusieurs fois.




> un éduc canin qui fait aussi pension m'a dit que circulent en ce moment sur internet des contrefaçons de produits espagnols et tchécoslovaques, qu'il faut faire très attention
> 
> jocloclo, des croq fabriquées en frce, c'est super mais quelle est l'origine des matières premières, ce point-là est très important mais rarement renseigné


Contrefaçons de quels produits plus spécifiquement ?
Et si c'était réel, de quels sites se méfier ?
Le mieux reste encore d'acheter chez l'importateur au pire (NiD France) comme ça pas de soucis...




> Je viens de lire le livre Toxic Croquettes (trouvé à la Fnac). Quelque soit la marque de croquettes, elles sont toutes très mauvaises pour les chiens, les chats. C'est hallucinant le nombre de maladies, d'allergies causées par les croquettes. Je vous recommande fortement de le lire, c'est très instructif, ça fait réfléchir à ce qu'on leur fait ingurgiter aux pauvres loulous.


Il ne faut pas tout confondre, certes ça reste de l'industriel et pas de "fait maison", mais toutes ne sont pas toxiques faudrait pas psychoter non plus... même si on est d'accord que la grande majorité est loin d'être clean.




> c'est la troisième fois que je prends des Applaws pour grand chiens, et je viens d'ouvrir mon dernier paquet : les croq sont beaucoup plus petites que les précédentes, pas la même forme non plus ...Bizarre ou d'autres ont eu la même chose ?


Aucune idée je n'utilise pas Applaws, Kybou oui tu peux peut-être voir avec elle, soit tu es tombée sur un mauvais lot, soit ils ont changé forme/taille mais c'est étonnant.
Si elles sont toujours aussi bien digérées/assimilées sans problèmes particuliers alors pas de quoi s'affoler ^^

----------


## johntarzan

> super promo des maxima cotecnica grainfree chez dewandas:
> http://www.dewandas.fr/chien/croquet...freemaxima-img
> 94,90 les 2 sacs de 14 kg...


Merci pour le bon plan  :: 

Je viens de passer une commande.

----------


## Phnix

> Oui déjà parlé plusieurs fois.


Je suis sûrement nulle, mais je n'arrive pas à bien utiliser la recherche je pense... Soit ça me donne juste le sujet sans me dire où, soit directement dans le sujet, ça me donne les 3 messages de cette page  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Juste pour dire que "nourrir comme la nature", ils ont un délai de livraison imbattable. (livré mardi)
Utile à savoir pour les étourdies comme moi. ::

----------


## rhythms

yenZ, l'éduc. canin ne m'en a pas dit plus, seulement que "eux" avaient des sources d'information

voici un article intéressant à propos du sel et des croq :
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-salt-divider/

----------


## kalea

j'avais posé la question il y a quelque temps : des retours sur la saucisse Brit, pour ceux qui devaient tester ? Je pense en prendre lors de ma prochaine commande mais vos avis m'intéressent

----------


## Poupoune 73

appétence +++ mais flatulences et selles bof. je n'ai essayé qu'une fois, celle à la viande. cet automne je passerai celle au poisson. hyper pratique en déplacement (même si à la terrasse du resto tout le monde s'est interrompu pour voir ce que je fabriquais et pourquoi Diana jusque là si sage devenait hystérique^^)
prévoir couteau ou ciseaux pour ouvrir le plastique est costaud

----------


## kalea

ok, merci  :Smile:

----------


## meloy

> Juste pour dire que "nourrir comme la nature", ils ont un délai de livraison imbattable. (livré mardi)
> Utile à savoir pour les étourdies comme moi.


Entièrement d'accord, commande faite le 28, livraison le 29, on ne peut faire mieux!!!

----------


## Quaraba

Poupoune,

Je viens de prendre la brit au poisson pour essayer , dès que je lui en donne. Je vous dis. :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai pris également les "dental gosbi". ::

----------


## lyric64

Nouveau produit chez PRINS, ils ont sortis la gamme "Grainfree", par contre je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi certains
utilisent du canard pour chien sensible  :: 

http://prinspetfoods.fr/c182-0-descr...grainfree.html

----------


## MuzaRègne

si il y a allergie (ou suspiscion) on cherche a donner une viande que l'animal n'a jamais mangée - donc le canard en général remplit ces conditions. Sinon cheval, chevreuil, kangourou, guanaco !

----------


## lyric64

> si il y a allergie (ou suspiscion) on cherche a donner une viande que l'animal n'a jamais mangée - donc le canard en général remplit ces conditions. Sinon cheval, chevreuil, kangourou, guanaco !


Et bien j'étais persuadée que le canard faisait partit des produits "allergisants"  ::  
et pour ce qui est de donner du "cheval, chevreuil, kangourou, guanaco" jamais de la vie je n'en donnerais ! :: 
je préfère largement le "poisson"  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le problème du poisson c'est que c'est rarement une seule espèce, et le saumon par ex. c'est rare qu'un chien n'en ait jamais rencontré dans des aliments "de base".
Après pour ce qui est des viandes rares / "exotiques" ce ne sont pas des animaux élevés exprès pour les chiens, c'est pareil que du canard ou du boeuf : on utilise les déchets que l'homme ne mange pas.

----------


## YenZ

> Nouveau produit chez PRINS, ils ont sortis la gamme "Grainfree", par contre je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi certains
> utilisent du canard pour chien sensible 
> 
> http://prinspetfoods.fr/c182-0-descr...grainfree.html


Encore un nouveau qui surfe sur le sans céréales... pourtant leurs produits sont plutôt à chier !  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Bonjour,

Je regarde les Orijen lyophilisées et je vois que pour un chien de 15kg il faudrait 7 médaillons/jour.  :Confused: 
Si je choisis le format 454g à 30 dollar, combien de temps cela va durer pour un chien de 25kg ?
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait les nourrir avec ceci de façon occasionnelle aussi, alors que faire ?
Merci d'avance. 



Spoiler:  




http://www.animobouffe.com/fr/produi...e-lyophilise/#

----------


## YenZ

Impossible de nourrir un chien de 25 kgs avec ça, moi un sac de 170 grs m'a fait 2 repas pour 2 chiens de 6 et 8 kgs c'est pour dire...
quitte à prendre du bon lyophilisé abordable choisis K9 natural (+ os charnu) ça fera bien mieux l'affaire niveau faisabilité et prix !  :: 

Pk pas K9 et très occasionnellement orijen why not ?
car niveau tarif orijen est 3 fois trop cher pour que ce soit envisageable comme aliment quotidien...

----------


## Pitchoun'

Très bonne suggestion le K9 Natural, je vais m'y pencher de plus près. ::

----------


## Phnix

Bon.
Les Gosbi Fish, ce fut super pour les selles de Dog, mais par contre, il se gratouille pas mal... Je ne sais pas si c'est ça ou si c'est à cause des saucisses Brits que je mets dans son kong  :: 
Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire du coup... Il ne se gratte pas à sang mais bon, ça le démange. 
Le véto homéopathe pense qu'il est allergique au poulet, et il y a du poulet dans les saucisses Brits. Mais j'avais essayé celles au poisson, et là, il s'est gratté à sang... J'ai l'impression aussi qu'il ne supporte pas la pomme de terre...
Vous avez des pistes ?
(C'est un labrachien 24kg de 12 ans castré qui était en sous-poids et qui a bien repris, peut être un peu trop vite)

----------


## Quaraba

Bon concernant les saucisses brit poisson, l'appétence est une tuerie. Je rejoins Poupoune, après m'être battue (il n'y a pas d'autres mots) tel un gladiateur avec la saucisse par l'intermédiaire d'un couteau et ciseau à défaut d'épée.  :: 
Ca va que Gotha n'était pas au pied, elle a bien fait le tri (parmi ses orijens) pour manger en premier la saucisse.
Je vous dirais la suite pour les flatulences et selles.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je vais aussi essayer ces fameuses saucisses Brit vu le retour positif, cela sera bien pour mettre dans le kong éventuellement...

En revanche, les calculs sont faits et je ne pourrai pas suivre financièrement pour nourrir mes chiens au K9 Natural. Dommage ça m'avait l'air bien mais dépenser 100 eur/mois/chien c'est juste impossible !  :: 

Là je commence la réhydratation de leurs croq Orijen, affaire à suivre...

----------


## YenZ

100€/mois/chien ça me semble très curieux... Doit t'avoir une erreur quelque part 
Font quel poids tes bestioles ?
Pour la réhydratation tu parles de faire gonfler les croqs ou d'orijen 90/10 ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

Euh si je regarde le tableau sur "comptoir animalier", il y est noté : *"ration sur 2% du poids du chien =>25kg=> 32 rations pour 4kg." 
*J'en conclue donc que le format 3.6kg à 99 eur me durerait 1 mois (32 jours) pour 1 chien, correct ou pas ?
http://www.comptoiranimalier.com/fr/...eau/fiche.html

Je fais gonfler les Orijen 80/20, j'ai lu que pas mal de personnes le faisait, j'essaye à mon tour.  ::

----------


## Phnix

> Bon.
> Les Gosbi Fish, ce fut super pour les selles de Dog, mais par contre, il se gratouille pas mal... Je ne sais pas si c'est ça ou si c'est à cause des saucisses Brits que je mets dans son kong 
> Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire du coup... Il ne se gratte pas à sang mais bon, ça le démange. 
> Le véto homéopathe pense qu'il est allergique au poulet, et il y a du poulet dans les saucisses Brits. Mais j'avais essayé celles au poisson, et là, il s'est gratté à sang... J'ai l'impression aussi qu'il ne supporte pas la pomme de terre...
> Vous avez des pistes ?
> (C'est un labrachien 24kg de 12 ans castré qui était en sous-poids et qui a bien repris, peut être un peu trop vite)


(Auto-citation)
Je pense essayer les Gosbi Lamb & Rice.
Ça se tente ou vous avez des suggestions ?

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

Bonjour,

Bon voilà, étant donné qu'il y a plus de 500 pages à ce sujet, je me permets de poser une question qui a sûrement déjà été posée...

Ma chienne labrador qui est au TOTW Wetlands depuis 3 ans déjà, vient de fêter ses 7 ans, et suite à son vaccin la semaine dernière, le véto a trouvé qu'elle était moins souple qu'avant de la hanche gauche...

Voilà donc étant donné qu'il n'existe pas de TOTW sénior, mais que d'après la marque, leurs croquettes conviennent à tous les âges, j'ai quand même un doute car Orijen a bien des croquettes séniors avec glucosamine et chondroïtine, mais si elle est aux TOTW c'est parce que les Orijen n'étaient pas bien passées lors de la transition d'avec les Eukanuba qu'elle mangeait depuis toujours...

Alors c'est quoi le mieux? 

Orijen Sénior?

ou ses TOTW + complément (d'ailleurs vousdonnez quoi vous? Doggy flex? Flexadin? locox?)

Mes 2 autres chiens sont aux Gosbi, et chez eux il existe une série séniors aussi avec glucosamine et chondroitine là aussi, mais ils ont gosbi parce qu'ils ne supportent ni TOTW ni orijen, mais sur le fond, je pense que les TOTW sont meilleures, donc je ne voudrais pas faire une "retour en arrière" en donnant des gosbi à ma chienne qui supporte très très bien les TOTW, sous prétexte que Gosbi fait des croquetes séniors.

Et de plus, au niveau des dosages de la glucosamine et chondroitine, je ne sais pas si la quantité dans les croquettes suffit? en même temps là c'est vraiment juste de la prévention, donc peut-être qu'un faible dose dans ses croquettes suffit?

Ou vous pensez qu'il faut passer tout de suite aux compléments (si oui, lequel?) pour essayer de retarder au maximum l'appartition de l'arthrose chez ma chienne? 

Réponse URGENTE attendue svp (il ne me reste que quelques jours de croquettes avant la nouvelle commande)

Merci à tous d'avance pour vos conseils!

----------


## Poupoune 73

totw: trop de minéraux à mon sens pour un chien de cet âge, tu peux regarder applaws senior (compo et analyses très bien, me semble qu'elles sont moins chères sur z+.co.uk mais tolérance au cas par cas), brit carnilove, ou gosbi why not? si ça lui convient, purizon (commencer par des échantillons pour être sûre que le chien supporte), dog lover's gold, natyka...

bref tout est là:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-360.html

et comme:
1) il n'y a pas de surdosage pour les compléments articulaires tu peux très bien en rajouter
2) il y a aucune certitude sur leur efficacité (cf.l'intervention de Muzarègne qqs pages en arrière)
ne te prends pas la tête pour ça^^

----------


## May-May

Je vais passer les chiens aux TOTW Pacific Stream (y a rien à faire, je préfère le poisson à la viande rouge...), les Acana Pacifica je les adore mais niveau budget, c'est un peu trop avec un chien à "retaper". Et j'ai profité des promo sur l'huile de saumon Grizzly, j'en ai pris 2L, et je laisse tomber la Nutrivet. J'attends de voir si tout cela va faire du bien à Hiduc, il a vraiment une peau pourrie et un poil dégueulasse.

----------


## YenZ

> Euh si je regarde le tableau sur "comptoir animalier", il y est noté : *"ration sur 2% du poids du chien =>25kg=> 32 rations pour 4kg." 
> *J'en conclue donc que le format 3.6kg à 99 eur me durerait 1 mois (32 jours) pour 1 chien, correct ou pas ?
> http://www.comptoiranimalier.com/fr/...eau/fiche.html
> 
> Je fais gonfler les Orijen 80/20, j'ai lu que pas mal de personnes le faisait, j'essaye à mon tour.


Ah oui j'ai regardé le tableau mais c'est bizarre le calcul me semble pas exact... je vais voir avec Mookingirl sur educ positive car elle utilise K9 comme tu as vu sur le topic  :: 
Sinon 2% c'est bcp, tu peux très bien faire 1% + os charnu, ça te reviendrait du coup bien moins cher, enfin 50€/chien de 25kg/mois c'est quand même pas une paille... 4 kgs pour un tout petit peu plus de 2 mois.





> (Auto-citation)
> Je pense essayer les Gosbi Lamb & Rice.
> Ça se tente ou vous avez des suggestions ?


Ça se tente mais faudrait savoir déjà d'où viennent les pbs, saucisse brit ou pas, est-ce alimentaire ou pas ?




> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon voilà, étant donné qu'il y a plus de 500 pages à ce sujet, je me permets de poser une question qui a sûrement déjà été posée...
> 
> Ma chienne labrador qui est au TOTW Wetlands depuis 3 ans déjà, vient de fêter ses 7 ans, et suite à son vaccin la semaine dernière, le véto a trouvé qu'elle était moins souple qu'avant de la hanche gauche...
> 
> Voilà donc étant donné qu'il n'existe pas de TOTW sénior, mais que d'après la marque, leurs croquettes conviennent à tous les âges, j'ai quand même un doute car Orijen a bien des croquettes séniors avec glucosamine et chondroïtine, mais si elle est aux TOTW c'est parce que les Orijen n'étaient pas bien passées lors de la transition d'avec les Eukanuba qu'elle mangeait depuis toujours...
> 
> Alors c'est quoi le mieux? 
> ...


Orijen = mieux que  TOTW
donc soit orijen + chondros (locox, fortiflex ou autre par cure)
soit totw + chondros

Mais vu qu'elle ne semblait pas forcément bien tolérer orijen tu peux très bien tester carnilove (+/- équivalent orijen) + chondros

Les doses de chondroprotecteurs dans les croqs ne suffissent ps, ça dépend aussi du stade de chaque animal, une cure à côté est toujours plus bénéfique (le BON ostéopathe canin aussi !)




> Je vais passer les chiens aux TOTW Pacific Stream (y a rien à faire, je préfère le poisson à la viande rouge...), les Acana Pacifica je les adore mais niveau budget, c'est un peu trop avec un chien à "retaper". Et j'ai profité des promo sur l'huile de saumon Grizzly, j'en ai pris 2L, et je laisse tomber la Nutrivet. J'attends de voir si tout cela va faire du bien à Hiduc, il a vraiment une peau pourrie et un poil dégueulasse.


Pour pas payer trop cher sinon tu as aussi éventuellement carnilove poisson (paquet bleu) + grizzly  :: 
Juste pour savoir tu as trouvé où grizzly en promo ?

Au fait un livre à _acheter d'urgence_, et un extrait gratuit à lire :

http://www.dur-a-avaler.com/wp-conte...-croquette.pdf

----------


## May-May

> Pour pas payer trop cher sinon tu as aussi éventuellement carnilove poisson (paquet bleu) + grizzly 
> Juste pour savoir tu as trouvé où grizzly en promo ?


J'ai repris le lien que tu avais donné, sur Petboutik  :: 
Par contre pour carnilove tu parles de ça ? Parce que j'ai payé 93€ les 27 kilos de TOTW  ::

----------


## YenZ

Ah ok petboutik c'est vrai... j'avais même zappé avoir filé le lien ^^ (moi perdre la tête ? non !  :: )
Carnilove je parle de ça =) https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...187ma40m3.html

Existe peut-être un poil moins cher sur d'autres sites, mais en effet ça reste (bien) plus cher que TOTW, bien meilleur aussi (sur le papier), en même temps j'sais pas où t'as acheté à ce prix la tes TOTW mais c'est vraiment pas cher !

Ah au fait un autre produit très intéressant en suisse...

http://www.anifit.ch/index.php?TPL=10074&x1200_node=7

----------


## Phnix

> Ça se tente mais faudrait savoir déjà d'où viennent les pbs, saucisse brit ou pas, est-ce alimentaire ou pas ?


Selon l'ostéo, c'est alimentaire...
Pas de problème de puce car il a un traitement mensuel en prévention.
Comme ce n'est pas non plus du gratouillage jusqu'au sang, je prends le temps. Là je vais bientôt devoir commander des croquettes donc je peux changer. Les saucisses Brit, j'en ai encore plein, donc je verrai si après le changement de croquettes c'est toujours là, et si c'est le cas, trouver autre chose à mettre dans le Kong (pourquoi pas des repas ménagers...)
Et puis, il a un peu trop grossi, alors si je peux descendre les MG  ::

----------


## May-May

Ha non, je confonds avec une autre commande, j'ai fais énormément de comparatif et je me suis emmêlée les pinceaux  :: 

J'ai payé 114€ les 27kg en fait. C'est vraiment meilleur sur le papier ? Au final, pour 3€, je ne vais pas chipoter  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Selon l'ostéo, c'est alimentaire...
> Pas de problème de puce car il a un traitement mensuel en prévention.
> Comme ce n'est pas non plus du gratouillage jusqu'au sang, je prends le temps. Là je vais bientôt devoir commander des croquettes donc je peux changer. Les saucisses Brit, j'en ai encore plein, donc je verrai si après le changement de croquettes c'est toujours là, et si c'est le cas, trouver autre chose à mettre dans le Kong (pourquoi pas des repas ménagers...)
> Et puis, il a un peu trop grossi, alors si je peux descendre les MG





> Ha non, je confonds avec une autre commande, j'ai fais énormément de comparatif et je me suis emmêlée les pinceaux 
> 
> J'ai payé 114€ les 27kg en fait. C'est vraiment meilleur sur le papier ? Au final, pour 3€, je ne vais pas chipoter


Oui vraiment meilleur sur le papier, ça sera le même prix à peu près mais pour... 24 kgs ! (au lieu de 27.2)

Quelques adresses à part ncln :

http://www.atoushop.com/carnilove-cr...hite-fish.html

http://www.educationcanine13.fr/bout...ish-12-kg.html

http://www.croquadog.com/fr/carn/50-...hite-fish.html (par 2 - 10€, site que je ne te conseille pas, mauvaise expérience pour moi)

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/1...nilove-by-brit

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/carni...sh-saumon.html


*Phnix :* g pas tout suivi, mais en gros tu peux essayer quelque chose qu'il n'a pas l'habitude de manger (viande de kangourou, cheval...), ou alors une croquette poisson.
Si trop gros = soit baisser le taux de mg, mais aussi peut-être car trop de glucides... carnilove poisson par ex = pas trop de glucides, taux de mg modéré.

----------


## lily130/8

yenz, les anifit ils livrent pas en France?  :Frown:

----------


## May-May

> Oui vraiment meilleur sur le papier, ça sera le même prix à peu près mais pour... 24 kgs ! (au lieu de 27.2)
> 
> Quelques adresses à part ncln :
> 
> http://www.atoushop.com/carnilove-cr...hite-fish.html
> 
> http://www.educationcanine13.fr/bout...ish-12-kg.html
> 
> http://www.croquadog.com/fr/carn/50-...hite-fish.html (par 2 - 10€, site que je ne te conseille pas, mauvaise expérience pour moi)
> ...


Ok ! De toute façon, B&H (Belette & Hiduc, mais c'est plus simple d'abréger, c'est une note pour l'avenir) vont me les manger en presqu'un mois, donc le mois prochains je passerais aux carnilove  :Smile: 
Par contre, entre carnilove et Acana, y a une grosse différence ?

----------


## YenZ

> yenz, les anifit ils livrent pas en France?


Aucune idée je n'ai pas regardé, ni même regardé si c'est dispo ailleurs directement chez nous.
Je pense les contacter bientôt vu que ça m'intéresse, tout comme K9 Natural d'ailleurs, au moins comme ça les chiens auront quelque chose "d'humide" (plutôt lyophilisé réhydraté) et de bonne qualité, ça évitera de réhydrater les croqs, après faut voir à long terme et niveau prix ce que ça peut donner...




> Ok ! De toute façon, B&H (Belette & Hiduc, mais c'est plus simple d'abréger, c'est une note pour l'avenir) vont me les manger en presqu'un mois, donc le mois prochains je passerais aux carnilove 
> Par contre, entre carnilove et Acana, y a une grosse différence ?


Grosse modo c'est assez semblable, un peu moins de cendres et minéraux pour Carnilove (Acana 1.5/1.2 et 7 ou 7.5% de cendres contre 1.1/0.8 et 6% de cendres pour Carnilove), et un poil plus (de 2%) de protéines et de fibres pour Acana,.et environ 5% de glucides de plus chez carnilove (vu que un peu moins de protéines (2%), de fibres (1.5%), et de cendres (1 ou 1.5%, les taux de gras et d'humidité étant les mêmes !)

Par contre EM (énergie métabolisable) bien plus élevée chez Carnilove, 3512 kcal/kg pour Acana contre 4163 kcal/kg pour Carnilove  :: 

Je te conseille peut-être (selon les gabarits de tes chiens) de tester avec un sac de 1.5 kgs (pas de sac intermédiaire entre 1.5 et 12) si tu as peur de commencer directement sur 12 kgs, et que ça puisse éventuellement te rester sur les bras si non apprécié/toléré, mais forcément un sac de 1.5 kgs coutera une blinde au kg... (plus de 2 fois plus cher au kg par rapport à un sac de 12)

----------


## May-May

Mes chiens font 24 et 30 kg, 1,5 kg ça ne sera pas suffisant, autant viser large  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Bon alors bilan des saucisses Britt poisson, super appétence, pas de selles molles et pas de flatulences. Il faut dire que pour éviter ce problème, la saucisse a été donné sur 3 jours (donc pas en grosse quantité).  ::  

Donc j'en reprendrais, impeccable également pour fourrer le kong.

----------


## lénou

Rhô, je suis perdu sur ce post!  :: 
Pourriez-vous m'éclairer s'il-vous-plaît? Que me conseillez-vous pour une chienne Curly (29 kg) âgée de 11 ans, souffrant d'incontinence et donc sous Propalin en permanence. Conseils de la vétérinaire: favoriser les croquettes pauvres en sel.
J'étais passé à Atavik, mais trop riches en protéines qui pourraient entraîner des problèmes de rein d'après la vétérinaire.
Merci pour votre... aide!  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

1er conseil: changer de véto. les protéines d'origine ANIMALE ne sont pas nocives pour les reins des carnivores. 
http://wp.acana.com/wp-content/uploa...gh_Protein.pdf

importance d'un produit contenant des protéines ANIMALES (étude faite par une marque bas de gamme en plus, donc dont les produits en contiennent trop peu):
http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales

plus tu diminues le taux de protéines, plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides, c'est mécanique -> risque de diabète

yenz dans sa 2e intervention sur cette page a listé les aliments de qualité:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-360.html

et il y a ce post-it très bien fait de Muzarègne:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

pour le sodium c'est rarement voire jamais indiqué il faut que tu sélectionnes quelques marques/gammes qui pourraient convenir (applaws senior, acana senior, orijen senior, j'en oublie) et que tu interroges directement les fabricants sur le taux de sodium. il me semble que "odrey" avait eu la même exigence

tu as applaws senior et acana senior qui affichent 0,3mg/kg de sodium
http://applaws.co.uk/dog_dry.php
http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...r-dog/?lang=fr

0,4mg/kg pour orijen senior:
http://www.orijen.ca/products/dog-fo...ood/senior-dog

brit carnilove poulet le double:
http://www.carnilove.cz/fr/produkty/

en moins bien mais pas mal quand même exclusive of gosbi mais rien d'indiqué à ce sujet, sauf erreur de ma part:
http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/exclusive-of-gosbi/

edit: et bien sûr réhydrater les croquettes:
http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...les-croquettes

ou carrément passer à un aliment semi-humide (type natyka, platinium), ou humide (cf. la liste de yenz) voire préparer les rations toi même (ration ménagère ou barf, cf. le document de Muzarègne)

----------


## YenZ

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ::

----------


## rhythms

NCLN c'est très bien MAIS à condition de commander moins de 12 kg ! j'ai voulu commander deux sacs pour le beauceron MAIS seule option transport : GLS alors je me suis limitée à un sac, cette fois j'ai eu aussi droit à des relais GLS au mieux situés à 25 kms de mon domicile ...
bref je suis partie chez zooplus.de qui eux livrent par Chronopost ( et pourtt je ne parle pas in mot d'allemand), ouf !

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

> NCLN c'est très bien MAIS à condition de commander moins de 12 kg ! j'ai voulu commander deux sacs pour le beauceron MAIS seule option transport : GLS alors je me suis limitée à un sac, cette fois j'ai eu aussi droit à des relais GLS au mieux situés à 25 kms de mon domicile ...
> bref je suis partie chez zooplus.de qui eux livrent par Chronopost ( et pourtt je ne parle pas in mot d'allemand), ouf !


bah c'est quoi le problème avec GLS? moi je commande toujours chez eux, et je fais le plein à chaque fois! (2x15kg + 2x12kg + 2x6,8kg) et jamais eu de problème...

----------


## YenZ

Le problème c'est l'incompétence chronique et totale de Gls (variable selon les régions/livreurs), moi par ex (et bien d'autres) c'est catastrophique au possible (et je parle même pas des plaintes dont ils se foutent royalement...)

----------


## Quaraba

Je commande à chaque fois plus de 12 kg et pas de problème dans ma région. ::

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

Ah bah je savais pas! Moi c'est mondial relay et so colissimo qui sont complètement nuls ici!!! Heureusement qu'ils ne livrent pas les croquettes!
donc pour ma part, commande passée sur NCLN à 18h...je vous tiendrais informé de l'arrivée de ma commande...si elle arrive hein ^^

----------


## Delilah PF

> Bon, je me suis lancée pour les Orijen Adult. J'ai essayé de lire les autres pages, de comparer telles ou telles marques, mais c'est trop compliqué de choisir LA bonne croquette  Et puis, vu que selon les avis, ce sont les meilleurs et que les Taste of the wild sont trop chargé en minéraux, j'ai arrêté de tourner en rond et hop! Niveau prix, en comparant avec les RC chihuahua, c'est même moins cher au kilos (enfin, pour les adult avec du poulet, pas pour les autres gammes), donc ça reste dans mon budget. En plus, il y'a du glucosamine et un autre truc bon pour les cartilages et les articulations, ce qui peut être bien pour ma croisé labrador et ses pattes arrières (elle est jeune, mais bébé, elle a eu un accident avec fracture à une patte et ça s'est ressoudé tout seul avec la croissance). Vu qu'elle aime bien manger les croquettes de sa copine, ça ne lui fera pas de mal. J'espère que ça ira, parce qu'avec la petite qui est difficile, et l'autre qui a tendance à la copier... 
> Si jamais ça ne le fait pas avec les Orijen, je verrai pour les Gosbi je pense. 
> Merci pour vos conseils


Bon, Chu n'aime pas les Orijen  :: . Chiara, ma labrador, aucun soucis, mais Chu, nan, elle n'en veut pas  ::  J'ai eu un échantillon de Purizon avec la commande d'Orijen, et ça aussi, elle n'aime pas. Elle grignotte quand même ses mélanges croquettes, et mais c'est pas la folie. Même les ultima beurk, elle n'en veut plus des masses  :: . Reste plus qu'à tester une autre marque.

----------


## lénou

> 1er conseil: changer de véto. les protéines d'origine ANIMALE ne sont pas nocives pour les reins des carnivores. 
> http://wp.acana.com/wp-content/uploa...gh_Protein.pdf
> 
> importance d'un produit contenant des protéines ANIMALES (étude faite  par une marque bas de gamme en plus, donc dont les produits en  contiennent trop peu):
> http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales
> 
> plus tu diminues le taux de protéines, plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides, c'est mécanique -> risque de diabète
> 
> yenz dans sa 2e intervention sur cette page a listé les aliments de qualité:
> ...


Merci Poupoune! ::

----------


## -Orl-

Moi je commande sur NCLN pour les toutous (je commande 90kg d'un coup pour avoir la réduction gros consommateur) et je suis livrée par GLS 48h plus tard.
Jamais de soucis de livraison. Je commande aussi souvent sur Zooplus.de et je suis aussi livrée par GLS. C'est toujours le même livreur, il sait ou mettre les paquets quand je suis absente, bref niquel.

----------


## lily130/8

désolée si quelqu'un en a déjà parlé mais vous pensez quoi de ça?
http://www.tiendanimal.fr/summum-ali...ns-p-8496.html

quelle différence avec des croquettes réhydratées?

----------


## nala51

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et j'espère m'exprimer au bon endroit :
Voilà, j'ai deux chiennes croisé basset pour l'une croise griffon pour l'autre âgées respectivement de 11 ans et 7 ans, adopté adulte dans une association.
Je leurs donne "Orij* Sénior" depuis 1an, tout ce passe bien mais j'ai l'impression qu'elles ont faim, elles volent + souvent et attendent avec impatience l'heure du repas !!!!  Je souhaite les nourrir au mieux mais pas les affamer et quand j'augmente la quantité, elles grossissent!!! J'écume donc les forum depuis plusieurs jours afin de trouver une alternative, Je pensais repartir sur des croquettes avec un peu de céréales, type "acan* senior" qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez-vous une autre alternative ? Merci d'avance

Une propriétaire qui veut bien faire mais qui se sent perdu !

----------


## Quaraba

Pourquoi vouloir repartir sur des croquettes avec céréales?

----------


## nala51

En espérant que les céréales leurs donnent une impression de satiété et puis j'ai "peur" de cette histoire de teneur en "cendres bruts" des croquettes sans céréales.

----------


## lily130/8

pour la satiété tu peux ajouter des courgettes et/ou haricots verts par exemple. si tu as peur des taux de cendres un peu hauts, il y a celles là par exemple, sans céréales et avec des taux bas  :: 

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...183ma27m3.html

----------


## Poupoune 73

> désolée si quelqu'un en a déjà parlé mais vous pensez quoi de ça?
> http://www.tiendanimal.fr/summum-ali...ns-p-8496.html
> 
> quelle différence avec des croquettes réhydratées?


 pour moi croquettes = aliments cuits et secs
summum = aliment déshydraté non cuit

----------


## YenZ

> Bon, Chu n'aime pas les Orijen . Chiara, ma labrador, aucun soucis, mais Chu, nan, elle n'en veut pas  J'ai eu un échantillon de Purizon avec la commande d'Orijen, et ça aussi, elle n'aime pas. Elle grignotte quand même ses mélanges croquettes, et mais c'est pas la folie. Même les ultima beurk, elle n'en veut plus des masses . Reste plus qu'à tester une autre marque.


Essaie d'humidifier les croquettes (un peu d'eau tiède et attendre au moins 30 min que ça gonfle bien), peut-être qu’elle les mangera.
sinon un aliment semi-humide type natyka ou platinum (qui sont plus appétents)




> désolée si quelqu'un en a déjà parlé mais vous pensez quoi de ça?
> http://www.tiendanimal.fr/summum-ali...ns-p-8496.html
> 
> quelle différence avec des croquettes réhydratées?


Que c'est pas trop trop mal, c'est le même principe que K9 natural, du lyophilisé à réhydrater, sauf que c'est de moins bonne qualité que K9  :: 
Sinon poupoune a résumé ^^ perso je compte tester K9 bientôt




> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et j'espère m'exprimer au bon endroit :
> Voilà, j'ai deux chiennes croisé basset pour l'une croise griffon pour l'autre âgées respectivement de 11 ans et 7 ans, adopté adulte dans une association.
> Je leurs donne "Orij* Sénior" depuis 1an, tout ce passe bien mais j'ai l'impression qu'elles ont faim, elles volent + souvent et attendent avec impatience l'heure du repas !!!!  Je souhaite les nourrir au mieux mais pas les affamer et quand j'augmente la quantité, elles grossissent!!! J'écume donc les forum depuis plusieurs jours afin de trouver une alternative, Je pensais repartir sur des croquettes avec un peu de céréales, type "acan* senior" qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez-vous une autre alternative ? Merci d'avance
> 
> Une propriétaire qui veut bien faire mais qui se sent perdu !


Quelles poids font-elles respectivement ?
Quelles quantités leur donnes-tu ? (pesé sur balance)
As-tu essayé de réhydrater les croquettes histoire de plus les câler ? (ou du supplémenter en fibres, haricots verts par ex)




> En espérant que les céréales leurs donnent une impression de satiété et puis j'ai "peur" de cette histoire de teneur en "cendres bruts" des croquettes sans céréales.


Pas de problèmes pour les cendres tant que, idéalement, tu ne dépasses pas les 8%  ::

----------


## nala51

Lyli merci pour le lien, j'explore la piste  :: 

 YenZ, la croisée basset "nala" 11ans (approximativement) fait actuellement 20 kg mais à plutôt un poids de forme de 18 ou 19 kg, Kanel la croissée griffon 7 ans (approximativement) fait actuellement 30 kg mais à un plutôt un poids de forme de 28 ou 29 kg, voilà pour leur poids, elles sont très calme, Nala vieillit est passe de + en + de temps à dormir ! Au niveau des doses Orijen Senior, j'ai pesé leurs doses respectives divisé par deux puis marqué au marqueur un gobelet, donc j'ai plus la quantité exacte par chienne !!! Mais quand je dépasse en peu le trait, elle me donne l'impression de moins avoir faim mais au bout d'1 mois ou 2, elles prennent du poids, d'où les 20 et 30 kg  ::  
Bonne idée ! je vais essayer de réhydrater les croquettes, pour les haricots verts j'aurais souhaité ne pas avoir à complémenter d'où ma recherche de nouvelle croquette, mais je suis consciente qu'Orijen est souvent cité comme "la meilleure marque" !

ah oui aussi, nos chiennes mangent leurs crottes !!!!! en plus d'être pas très ragoutant, je me dis qu'il y a peut être un pb avec la nourriture !!!

Merci à tous,

----------


## corinnebergeron

Tous mes vétos m'ont dit que c'était simplement de la récup, et pour les miennes j'ai l'impression que c'est le signe que je dois nettoyer la pelouse ! adorent les crottes de chat aussi ! rien à voir avec l'alimentation d'après eux.

----------


## rhythms

quaraba ou sarah ...
lorsque vs commandez chez NCLN Est-ce que vs recevez par mail un numéro de suivi de colis gls, pouvez-vs savoir quel jour les croqs seront livrées ?

----------


## Quaraba

Ils m'envoient plusieurs mails pour l'avancée de la commande et le dernier est le suivant: exemple: GLS vous livrera le colis le 7 aout (à moins d'avoir un empêchement et ce sera le 8 aout). Cela ne me pose pas de problème car je fais livrer à mon boulot vu que j'y suis toute la journée.   ::

----------


## rhythms

merci quaraba pour ces précisions, si on est averti (à un jour près) du jour de livraison, je tenterai le coup ( un jour d'inconscience car faut tt de mm être au garde à vous de 8h du matin à 6h du soir et espérer qu'ils passeront !)
moi, avec Chronopost je reçois un avis me prévenant que la livraison aura lieu le lendemain ( à moins que je ne choisisse une autre date) et ils me livrent tjrs vers 10h du mat et le chauffeur habituel me passe un coup de fil car je n'entends pas l'interphone si je ne suis pas ds la cuisine, voilà de bonnes raisons pour choisir uniquement les sites qui livrent soit en relais soit par Chronopost qui permet de tte façon de retirer le colis à la poste le jour mm si on est absent

----------


## Quaraba

Plutôt que d'attendre, il y a plusieurs modes de livraison. Regarde quand même, il y a le relais aussi. Sur la page d'accueil, il faut cliquer à gauche. Après, à voir suivant le poids du colis. ::

----------


## rhythms

oui, mais , "ici relais" ne concerne que les commandes de moins de 12 kg chez NCLN ... impossible dc de bénéficier de la réduc pour commandes de plus de 100 euros, il y a ss doute d'autres sites avec livraison ss prise de tête et cauchemars assurés moi, je ne connais que zooplus, tiendanimal et wanimo

----------


## Quaraba

Je crois que zooplus et wanimo c'est aussi GLS.

Donc les cauchemars ne sont pas prêts de terminer. ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Non pour Zooplus y'a DPD aussi comme transporteur.  ::

----------


## vans

petite question sur les cendres ou matière inorganique (terme selon les paquets de croquettes).
Si je comprends bien, les cendres correspondent à ce qu'il reste si les croquettes sont incinéré totalement ? donc au calcium (molécule non dégrader à haute température). Cela nous informe sur les minéraux des croquettes mais alors à quoi correspond les taux de calcium ou phosphore qui nous sont indiqués sur les compo. Est-ce la même chose ?

----------


## press55

bonjour, étant intéressé par la nouvelle marque Ultra premium directe, j'aimerais vos avis sur papier
j'ai vu que le fabricant est venu parler de son produit et l'idée me séduit 
oui mais voila j'ai besoin d'avis sur la composition, j'ai commencé par acana classique puis par TOTW commandé sur pet's animalia (paquets abimés) mais cette idée commence à me déranger: de l'air qui rentre dans un paquet je pense pas que ce soit vraiment négligeable

le fait que l'usine se trouve en France me plait bien aussi, le prix est correcte, je pense prendre la gamme sans céréale mais je vois que la gamme "low grain" n'a pas l'air trop mal

sinon j'ai déja regardé pas mal de compo de croquette je m'y perd un peu j'avoue, je suis pas radine non plus pour ma chienne mais j'avoue que le prix joue aussi

donc voila j'aimerais un retour sur UPD

(pour résumer j'ai une chienne shiba inu de 19 mois)

----------


## lily130/8

> petite question sur les cendres ou matière inorganique (terme selon les paquets de croquettes).
> Si je comprends bien, les cendres correspondent à ce qu'il reste si les croquettes sont incinéré totalement ? donc au calcium (molécule non dégrader à haute température). Cela nous informe sur les minéraux des croquettes mais alors à quoi correspond les taux de calcium ou phosphore qui nous sont indiqués sur les compo. Est-ce la même chose ?


imaginons des croquettes avec 7% de cendres, 1.2% de Ca et 1% de P
les taux de Ca et P sont contenus dans les cendres, ce n'est pas "en plus". donc il resterait 4.8% de minéraux autres que du calcium et du phospore dans des croquettes ayant ces taux.



> bonjour, étant intéressé par la nouvelle marque Ultra premium directe, j'aimerais vos avis sur papier
> j'ai vu que le fabricant est venu parler de son produit et l'idée me séduit 
> oui mais voila j'ai besoin d'avis sur la composition, j'ai commencé par acana classique puis par TOTW commandé sur pet's animalia (paquets abimés) mais cette idée commence à me déranger: de l'air qui rentre dans un paquet je pense pas que ce soit vraiment négligeable
> 
> le fait que l'usine se trouve en France me plait bien aussi, le prix est correcte, je pense prendre la gamme sans céréale mais je vois que la gamme "low grain" n'a pas l'air trop mal
> 
> sinon j'ai déja regardé pas mal de compo de croquette je m'y perd un peu j'avoue, je suis pas radine non plus pour ma chienne mais j'avoue que le prix joue aussi
> 
> donc voila j'aimerais un retour sur UPD
> ...


la gamme sans céréales est mieux, il y a quand même bien plus de viandes. elles sont biens, mais il y a mieux à mon avis (si on tiens compte uniquement de la compo et l'analyse).

----------


## May-May

Je n'aime pas du tout les TOTW. Les Acana sentaient le poisson, là je trouve qu'il faut faire un gros effort avant de deviner ce qu'il y a dedans. Visiblement les chiens les mangent parce qu'ils n'ont que ça, mais ils étaient beaucoup plus emballés quand c'était les Acana. Même avec l'huile de saumon ils rechignent à les manger.
J'écoule le stock et je passe vite aux carnilove  ::

----------


## press55

acana j'étais avec les gamme avec cereales (adulte et poulet et burbank) et ma chienne manger psk il y avait que ça mais sans entrain et avait parfois quelques gaz (peut etre sans gravité mais chose qui ne se produit plus avec TOTW), pareil avec les TOTW mis à part la gamme aux poissons elle n'y coure pas mais son poil est pas si tip top et fait de grosses selles, 

vous auriez des marques sans céréales à prix correcte ? mis à part acana, Totw, purizon (pas encore testé mais visiblement il y avait qqch concernant les herbes aromatiques qu'elles contenait)

je connais aussi carnilove, orijen, gosbi mais les prix sont haut :/

----------


## press55

j'aimerais votre avis sur Purizon ici voir ce que vous en pensez car elle me plait bien et le prix est raisonnable

*Ingrédients :
17 % de viande de poulet sans os, 17 % de viande de volaille déshydratée, patates douces déshydratées, pommes de terre déshydratées, 7 % d'ufs déshydratés, 7 % de saumon sans arêtes, 5,5 % de hareng déshydraté, 5 % de viande de canard déshydratée, petits pois, 3 % de graisse de volaille, 3 % d'hydrolysat de poulet, 3 % de saumon déshydraté, luzerne, 2 % de viande fraîche de canard sans os, amidon de petits pois, protéines de petits pois, protéines de pommes de terre, minéraux, vitamines, 0,5 % d'huile de saumon, psyllium, pommes, carottes, épinards, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), algues marines, camomille, menthe poivrée, graines d'anis, fenugrec, souci, fines herbes déshydratées (thym, marjolaine, origan, persil, sauge), cranberries.Teneur en calories par kg : 3 685 kcal
Additifs par kg :
Additifs nutritionnels : vitamine A [acétate de rétinol] 26 760 UI, vitamine D3 [cholécalciférol] 1 800 UI, vitamine E 200 UI, biotine 336 mcg, acide folique 1,8 mg, niacine 36,8 mg
Oligo-éléments : chélate de zinc dacides aminés 356 mg, zinc [sulfate de zinc monohydraté] 296 mg, fer [sulfate de fer monohydraté] 321 mg, manganèse [sulfate de manganèse (II) monohydraté] 117 mg, chélate de cuivre dacides aminés 53 mg, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 42 mg, chélate de fer d'acides aminés hydratés 21 mg, calcium [iodate de calcium anhydre] 1,64 mg, sélénite de sodium 0,53 mg 
Acides aminés : L-carnitine 100 mg, DL-méthionine 2 300 mg

Composants analytiques:


Purizon Adult poulet, poisson pour chien




protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
humidité
acides gras oméga 3
acides gras oméga 6

41.0 %
17.0 %
2.5 %
8.0 %
1.3 %
1.14 %
8.5 %




*

----------


## vans

> imaginons des croquettes avec 7% de cendres, 1.2% de Ca et 1% de P
> les taux de Ca et P sont contenus dans les cendres, ce n'est pas "en plus". donc il resterait 4.8% de minéraux autres que du calcium et du phospore dans des croquettes ayant ces taux.


Merci pour l'explication, donc ce qui reste c'est le magnésium, sodium, ....

----------


## lily130/8

> acana j'étais avec les gamme avec cereales (adulte et poulet et burbank) et ma chienne manger psk il y avait que ça mais sans entrain et avait parfois quelques gaz (peut etre sans gravité mais chose qui ne se produit plus avec TOTW), pareil avec les TOTW mis à part la gamme aux poissons elle n'y coure pas mais son poil est pas si tip top et fait de grosses selles, 
> 
> vous auriez des marques sans céréales à prix correcte ? mis à part acana, Totw, purizon (pas encore testé mais visiblement il y avait qqch concernant les herbes aromatiques qu'elles contenait)
> 
> je connais aussi carnilove, orijen, gosbi mais les prix sont haut :/


qu'est ce que tu appelles prix correct? les purizon sont à 3.70€/kg



> j'aimerais votre avis sur Purizon ici voir ce que vous en pensez car elle me plait bien et le prix est raisonnable
> 
> *Ingrédients :
> 17 % de viande de poulet sans os, 17 % de viande de volaille déshydratée, patates douces déshydratées, pommes de terre déshydratées, 7 % d'œufs déshydratés, 7 % de saumon sans arêtes, 5,5 % de hareng déshydraté, 5 % de viande de canard déshydratée, petits pois, 3 % de graisse de volaille, 3 % d'hydrolysat de poulet, 3 % de saumon déshydraté, luzerne, 2 % de viande fraîche de canard sans os, amidon de petits pois, protéines de petits pois, protéines de pommes de terre, minéraux, vitamines, 0,5 % d'huile de saumon, psyllium, pommes, carottes, épinards, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), algues marines, camomille, menthe poivrée, graines d'anis, fenugrec, souci, fines herbes déshydratées (thym, marjolaine, origan, persil, sauge), cranberries.Teneur en calories par kg : 3 685 kcal
> Additifs par kg :
> Additifs nutritionnels : vitamine A [acétate de rétinol] 26 760 UI, vitamine D3 [cholécalciférol] 1 800 UI, vitamine E 200 UI, biotine 336 mcg, acide folique 1,8 mg, niacine 36,8 mg
> Oligo-éléments : chélate de zinc d’acides aminés 356 mg, zinc [sulfate de zinc monohydraté] 296 mg, fer [sulfate de fer monohydraté] 321 mg, manganèse [sulfate de manganèse (II) monohydraté] 117 mg, chélate de cuivre d’acides aminés 53 mg, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 42 mg, chélate de fer d'acides aminés hydratés 21 mg, calcium [iodate de calcium anhydre] 1,64 mg, sélénite de sodium 0,53 mg 
> Acides aminés : L-carnitine 100 mg, DL-méthionine 2 300 mg
> 
> ...


je crois que tout le monde ici est d'accord pour dire que purizon sont de bonnes croquettes  :: 



> Merci pour l'explication, donc ce qui reste c'est le magnésium, sodium, ....


voilà  :Smile:

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai arrêté les TOW poissons parce qu'elle faisait beaucoup de selles et il en fallait plus pour qu'elle soit en état correct. Donc, je croyais faire une économie et au final pas du tout. Elle les mangeait normal sans plus. ::

----------


## press55

> qu'est ce que tu appelles prix correct? les purizon sont à 3.70/kg
> 
> je crois que tout le monde ici est d'accord pour dire que purizon sont de bonnes croquettes 
> 
> voilà


qui dépasse pas les 4/kg 

et concernant les herbes aromatiques ça pose pas de problème particulier aux chiens ? *(thym, marjolaine, origan, persil, sauge)

**c'est surtout pour ça qui m'avait "effrayer" sinon je pense que j'aurais sauter le pas depuis longtemps*

----------


## lily130/8

vu les doses minuscules qu'ils mettent, non ça pose pas de problème!

ou sinon tu as les orijen adulte qui sont à 4.18€/kg sur zoofast

----------


## audy78

Bonjour!
j'ai honte...sur les 524 pages de ce forum j'en ai lu...75 et je vous avoue que je n'en peux plus!

Je pose donc mes questions et si personne ne me répond ça sera de ma faute (!!)

-notre chien croisé golden/berger/?? de 2 ans qui vient de la spa et est donc stérilisé mange des RC pour adult stérilisés. Il a un poil magnifique, doux, et fait de belles selles sauf quand je lui donne trop de friandises -pas bien je sais-. Je découvre votre topic (avec horreur!!) et je me dis qu'il faut que je change ça rapidement!! 
Par contre entre le début du forum 2010 ou les TOTW semblent géniales là il semblerait qu'il y ait trop de mineraux c'esy ça?
Les Orijen sont donc mieux?

-Notre future chienne, BELLA, golden retriever de 4 ans adopté via rescue labrador va nous rejoindre en septembre. Elle est tip top mais: doit peser environ 37 kilos: oui oui on peut la rouler en boule! et elle adooore! 2ème soucis: madame a l'ichtyose: maladie pas grave mais qui désquame la peau et ça se met dans les poils du goldinou et donc poil non soyeux.
Que lui donner à manger et surtout comment la faire maigrir et rapidement? (nous l'avons eu en FA ce week end: elle peinait vraiment au bout de 15 min de promenades!!)
On me conseille des croquettes au saumon pour ses problèmes de peau mais ne risquerait elle pas de grossir avec des croquettes sans céréales?

Je précise que mes chiens ont des activités assez basse: pas de footing, rando, pas de forêt. Juste des heures de caresses, des sorties régulières en ville, et de l'obéissance en club (ah oui parce que la golden qui tire en laisse à chaque bonne odeur reniflée avec ses 37 kilos....merci quoi!!)

Merci pour votre aide!!

----------


## Poupoune 73

totw c'était THE marque il y a quelques années, depuis on a fait mieux pour moins cher  :: 

dans sa 2e intervention Yenz a listé des marques de qualité, avec et sans céréales (il faut surtout regarder le taux de viande dans le produit final):
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-360.html

un post-it sur comment choisir:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

l'importance des protéines d'origine ANIMALE pour que l'organisme d'un carnivore puisse faire du muscle: (le plus "drôle" c'est que l'étude a été financée par une marque de bas de gamme qui contient très peu de viande):
http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales

et au passage on est sur un forum de protection animale, ça serait bien de ne pas faire la promo d'une marque ayant des pratiques peu ragoûtantes:
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

si tu ne les fais pas trop bouger pars sur applaws lite:
http://www.applaws.co.uk/ingredients...g_dry_lite.php

ou acana light&fit:
http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...t-fit/?lang=fr

----------


## audy78

ah mais je ne fais pas du tout la promo des RC pardon!! c'est vrai que ça peut être compris comme ça! Au contraire on ne m'a pas bien laissé le choix que de lui donner ça à la spa mais il avait été trouvé errant et en fourrière avec ce poil là naturellement!

----------


## KiaS

Bonjour,

Ma mère vient d'adopter un caniche de 11 ans qui est actuellement en transit chez moi. Du coup il mange les carnilove poulet de mon chien qui a 2 ans. Son chien les aime bien mais comme ils n'ont pas du tout le même âge je voulais avoir votre avis: vaut-il mieux qu'il continue avec les carnilove ou plutôt s'orienter sur un produit sénior, et dans ce cas lequel me conseillez vous?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Ortie

Bonjour les gens  :Smile: 
Je voudrais acheter un sac de Carnilove poulet pour tester (j'ai déjà commencé avec un mini échantillon de chez NCLN), de 1,5 kg. Je ne trouve ce produit que chez les 3 sites suivants :
- pets-animalia
- du chien oh chat
- ani-nutrition

Je ne connais aucun de ces sites, du coup j'aurais voulu savoir si l'un d'entre vous avait déjà commandé chez eux, pour savoir si c'était des sites "sûrs"/fiables... S'il y en avait un à privilégier... Merci !

EDIT : Pendant que j'y suis... J'ai entendu parler de pro-biotiques (tels que Fortiflora ou Flore Equilibre) qu'on pourrait donner en prévention des troubles digestifs lors d'un changement d'alimentation. Avez-vous déjà testé, qu'en pensez-vous ? (C'est hyper cher mais je galère tellement pour trouver des croquettes que mon chien tolère...  :: )

----------


## Quaraba

Je connais Pet animalia et jamais de souci avec, le seul hic :ne pas commander à la dernière minute. Avantage aussi: les bons de réductions.

NCLN: livraison rapide mais plus cher. ::

----------


## Massmiette

Si certains donnent des Applaws, il y a une promo sur zooplus, les paquets de 2 kilos sont à  7,95 euros (50%)
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/383062

----------


## Liv57

> Je connais Pet animalia et jamais de souci avec, le seul hic :*ne pas commander à la dernière minute*. Avantage aussi: les bons de réductions.


Je confirme, en moyenne 4-5 jours pour avoir la commande (passée le week-end et reçue le vendredi).  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

@kias: les appellations "puppy" , "senior", etc. c'est du marketing  ::  le seul hic que j'ai trouvé aux carnilove (que j'utilise sur 3 chiens de 3, 7 et 20kg de 6, 7 et 8 ans) c'est le taux de sodium un peu élevé. tu peux regarder acana senior, applaws senior ou orijen senior si ce taux trop élevé pose souci

@ ortie: je commande les carnilove chez la compagnie des croquettes mais je suis en Rhône-Alpes donc je bénéficie des tarifs préférentiels. pets-animalia si je me souviens bien c'est géré par la femme de l'importateur et oui c'est sérieux. les autres je ne connais pas.

----------


## Ortie

Merci !
Le délai de 4-5 j n'est pas un problème, je ne suis pas pressée, mais je voudrais vraiment un sac de 1,5 kg (pas dispo sur NCLN et LCDC) plutôt que de 12 kg, vu que c'est un essai pour un chien de petit gabarit, difficile et sensible niveau digestion. Même si ça fait un peu mal au coeur que pet's animalia me demande des frais de port plus élevés que le prix du sac de croquettes... :'(

----------


## YenZ

Si si dispo sur LCDC en les appelant (comme pour les autres marques d'ailleurs)
Sinon http://www.duchienohchat.com/carni-love,fr,3,153.cfm ou encore http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/91-carnilove que tu as cités et qui sont sérieux, mais y'aura forcément du port quel que soit le site... (sauf si commande de plus de 30/40 voir plus selon les sites) 

Oui les pro biotiques sont très bien, sur certains animaux ça facilite grandement l'adaptation à nouvelle croquette, qq'un avait parlé d'un très bon produit il y a quelques temps mais impossible de me rappeler le nom.

----------


## Ortie

Carnilove 1,5 kg chez la LCDC, sur appel téléphonique ? Yesss ! :Pom pom girl: Super, merci pour le tuyau YenZ ! 

Si jamais le nom du probiotique te revient, je suis preneuse. (Je lis régulièrement ce forum.)

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi je donne probiolog que j'achète en pharmacie (je donne la dose enfant) vive les antibio qui détraquent les intestins  :: 
sinon on en parle ici http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...probiotique%2A

----------


## Elka08

Je reviens vous donner des nouvelles, j'ai acheté des Brit Carnilove pour mes deux monstres. 
Résultat : croquettes qui me semble un peu grasse d'apparence (plus que les Purizon et les platinum que j'avais avant en tout cas) mais de bonne composition.

Ma femelle commence à les bouder... après 1 semaines de croquettes. 
Pour le mâle de 7 mois qui est un goinfre il les dévorent seulement il fait des selles encore très molles... par contre je ne suis pas en mesure de dire si c'est vraiment les croquettes qui en sont la cause car on bouge beaucoup en voiture en ce moment. 

Quoi qu'il en soit j'aimerais pour plus de simplicité avoir les mêmes croquettes pour les deux chiens. A la base le site nourrir comme la naure m'avais conseillé les Josera Sensi Adult : 
*
COMPOSITION:

riz; viande de volaille moulue déshydratée (poulet et canard); graisse de volailles; proteines de pommes de terre; chair de saumon déshydratée ; hydrolisat de protéine devolaille; pulpe de betterave; lignocellulose; caroube moulu déshydraté; levures; chlorure de sodium;chlorure de kalium; poudre de chicorée; psyllium; chair de moule déshydratée.

ANALYSE:

proteines 25,0 % 
matières grasses 19,0 %
cellulose brute 2,4 %
cendres brutes 5,6 %
calcium 1,20 %
phosphore 0,90 %.*

Qu'en pensez vous? 
Je rappelle que le petit de 7 mois est déjà aux croquettes adultes car c'est une race à "forte" croissance.

----------


## Delilah PF

Bon, Chu ne veut absolument pas des Orijen  ::  Trempées ou non, mélangées ou non, elle n'en veut pas. On a essayé de la forcer un peu, en limitant au max les à-coté, mais rien à faire. Du coup, elle s'est rabattu sur ses RC Chihuahua  :: , et encore elle trouve le moyen de les trier  ::  (mais bon, elle finit quand même sa gamelle le soir). 
Du coup, j'ai commandé des Gosbi mini (puisqu'elle n'aime pas entre autre quand les croquettes sont trop grandes). On verra si elle les aime celles-là^^ Elle aime nous faire tourner en bourrique  ::  Sacré Chu qui fait sa princesse  :: .

Par contre, je me demandais si les Gosbi mini, ça pouvait aussi le faire pour Chiara, qui est croisé lab et fait dans les 30kg. Elle, elle aime les orijen, et tout ce qui n'est pas trop gros (je lui avais acheté des Advance spécial pour les taille labrador, et elle les trouve trop grosse  :: ). Mais comme elle a tendance à manger dans la gamelle de Chu (elles aiment se faire des rituels de bouffe, genre toi tu manges d'abord et moi ensuite des fois que...) et que ça serait pas trop mal si elles pouvaient manger les mêmes croquettes... Est-ce que ce n'est pas gênant qu'une croisé lab mange des mini?

----------


## kalea

les gosbi mini sont quand même bien petites ! faut essayer, mais elle risque de ne pas croquer du tout et avaler tout rond vu la taille.
pour mon shet ça va, de toute façon pas le choix car je veux des petits conditionnements

----------


## MuzaRègne

de toute façon un chien n'est pas fait pour mâcher, la plupart de ceux qui mangent des croquettes croquouillent vaguement et avalent tout rond, ça changera pas grand chose.

----------


## Quaraba

Delilah, tu n'as jamais essayé de mettre de l'huile de saumon à Chu pour que ce soit plus facile, parce qu'elle risque de faire pareil pour les gosbi.

----------


## Delilah PF

On a déjà testé l'huile de saumon, mais niet. Aucune des 2 n'en veut  ::

----------


## Quaraba

C'est vraiment une Princesse. ::   Alors, c'est pas gagné pour les gosbi, mieux vaut prendre un échantillon.

----------


## winterfell

bonjour, une question concernant les croquettes sans céréales contenant de la pomme de terre. J'avais essayé par le passé orijen senior (ancienne formule) et nutrivet, dont un des ingrédients principaux était la pomme de terre. J'ai un souci avec deux de mes chiens, un rott qui dégaze énormément (un de mes chiens commence à être sénile est à une phobie des pets de mon rott... oui oui, je sais!) et un bouvier qui a une tendance à la diarrhée. Ces deux croquettes n'avaient pas réussi à mon rott. On est actuellement sur acana light and fit, sans amélioration aucune. (J'ai déjà essayé : orijen sénior, nutrivet, gosbi lamb and rice, gosbi fish, canine caviar lamb, nutragold lamb and rice). J'aimerai donc tenté des sans céréales ou des bonnes avec céréales (sans blé, maïs et avoine). Sur différentes compositions, je vois pomme de terre, fécule de pomme de terre (maxima cotecnica), amidon de pomme de terre (gosbi grain free). SAvez vous si l'un ou l'autre est plus digestible que la pomme de terre basique?
J'hésite pas mal entre maxima, gosbi grain free, taste of the wild westand ou high prairie. J'avais envoyé un mail à nourrir comme la nature et il m'a conseillé gosbi lamb and rice, grain free et aussi josera sensi adult, dont le premier ingrédient est du riz mais selon le site il y a quand même plus de viandes. 
Bref je suis perdue!
1- amidon, fécule de pomme de terre et pomme de terre, même combat ou un plus digestible qu'un autre?
2- dans les marques citées dessus avez vous eu de bons résultats sur des chiens un peu fragiles niveau digestifs (gaz de lam ort qui tue pour l'un et diarrhée pour l'autre)?

----------


## Quaraba

Les orijen sénior actuelles ne lui conviennent pas? car il n'y a pas de pommes de terre.
Sinon, il y en a pas mal qui sont contents des gosbi.

----------


## winterfell

on a pas testé les orijen nouvelle formule, ils ont remplacé les pommes de terre par des pois et lentilles il me semble. Vous en avez de on retour?

----------


## Quaraba

La mienne est à Orijen fish dog et c'est nickel. (Elle a débuté avec proplan saumon et les gaz c'était horrible, les TOW pacifica trop de selles). Après ce n'est pas parce que cela convient à la mienne que ça va aller pour les votres. Il faudrait essayer avec un petit sac.

----------


## Elka08

Personne pour me dire ce qu'il pense des josera sensi adulte? Savoir si la composition semble bonne.

----------


## rhythms

à votre avis, la compo des croquettes pour chien mini justifie leur prix au kilo ( exorbitant) ou c'est du marketting qui finalement leur permet de faire autant de bénéf avec les petits chiens qu'avec les grds ? je me posais la question car depuis que le caniche est là je lui ai acheté diverses marques (très chères) de crocs pour mini chien et lui tt ce qu'il accepte de manger ça a été les TOTW d'abord et maintenant les markus muhle black angus junior car plus de protéines et surtt préssées à froid que j'ai acheté pour le gros !

----------


## joloclo

Citation
Je précise que mes chiens ont des activités assez basse: pas de footing, rando, pas de forêt. Juste des heures de caresses, des sorties régulières en ville, et de l'obéissance en club (ah oui parce que la golden qui tire en laisse à chaque bonne odeur reniflée avec ses 37 kilos....merci quoi!!)

Dommage de ne pas les sortir plus ou les lâcher en forêt (ou  ds un endroit securisé )de temps en temps car un chien a besoin de se défouler et sans activités les croq ne suffiront pas à les faire maigrir,surtout si tu donnes des friandises en plus. ::

----------


## rhythms

les orijen ne conviennent pas à tt le monde, le caniche a des selles très molles qd il en mange, je les ai dc données au grd

----------


## Faouët

le seul problème que j'ai avec les orijen c'est qu'on en donne moins, car ces croquettes sont plus riches. Sur les grands chiens, ça va, mais sur un chien de deux kg, on donne 35 grammes, ça fait peu et c'est avalé en deux secondes... Ils mangent et en redemande, alors je rajoute des haricots verts, pour faire du volume, de l'eau aussi, mais bon... C'est le seul défaut que je leur trouve!!

----------


## YenZ

on peut très bien donner plus de 35grs/jour pour un chien de 2 kgs, et réhydrater pour plus de volume (+ fibres comme haricots si besoin)

----------


## Fred7158

> Bonsoir Yenz 
> en fait c'est suite au bilan sanguin qu'ils ont découvert la pancréatite et inflammation du foie..taux super élevé..et soudainement ma chienne a stoppé de manger net et est tombé en apathie..nous avons donc du la ramener et elle a été mise sous perfusion. De nouvelles analyses ayant été faites suite au bilan il s'avère qu'elle a une hépatite aigüe..confirmation par écho que son foie a pas mal de zone de fibrose et des trous...elle est restée 4 jours sous perf et elle refuse toujours de manger donc on la nourrit à la seringue avec du fortol qu'elle commence a refuser aussi.On l'a récupérée hier pour voir si le fait d'etre chez elle la reboosterait mais rien à faire elle semble mal en point..
> alors la question des croquettes pour le moment ne se pose plus...elle n'a plus aucun gout pour la nourriture..je vais chercher dans la rubrique prévue des témoignages car là nous sommes plus qu'inquiet pour elle.
> MErci pour ta réponse


Bonsoir 
me revoilà à nouveau pour un conseil. Suite à l'insuffisance hépatique notre chienne n'a malheureusement pas repris le dessus et nous avons du la laisser partir le 22 juillet ...tres dur surtout que ça ne faisait m^me pas 1 an que nous avions perdu notre premier ..
de fait ma petite Cairn Cachou, la petite retraité d'élevage de 7 ans, commence à bouder ses Acana Senior...je ne sais pas si c'est lié ou si elle nous fait des caprices car si on lui donne autre chose genre haricots elle mange.. Je me demandais donc si je pouvais mélanger avec des croquettes plus appétentes ou simplement de l'huile de saumon..Vu que son poids semble normal je pense qu"'on peut laisser les Light de côté et éventuellement la passer sur du sans céréales enfin si ça lui convient..parce que là avec les Acana Senior plus de gaz, selles moulées et moins fréquentes (encore que ...)..
J'attends vos éventuels conseils, j'ai vu que les Brit carnilove étaient pas mal plébiscitées..après je cherche en petit conditionnement pour tester avant de valider! MErci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## Wolfi

Je ne peux tout lire... Je sus perdue : alors, avec ou sans céréales ?
Mes chiens sont nourris au Acana senior. Est-ce OK ?
Merci à tous.

----------


## Marguerite84

Désolé si ça déjà était dit mais que pensez vous du J/D? Pour un vieux chien que je complémente déjà avec de l'harpagophytum et le complexe articulation + de diéti natura (glucosamine, chondroïtine, cartilage de requin) je l'ai passé au nutram large breed mais ça ne lui va pas il grossit trop. Je comptais le passer au gosbi sénior, mais ma véto me conseil le J/D. Sauf que bon c'est quand même hyper cher du coup je me demande si ça en vaut vraiment la peine.
Merci

----------


## Ortie

Ca y est, mon loulou repart en diarrhée, alors que j'en était arrivée à 50% de carnilove et que jusqu'ici ça se passait bien. Je suis dépitée, il n'y a apparemment que Royal canin qu'il puisse avaler sans être malade... Misère ! :'(

Marguerite84, ce sont des Hill's c'est ça ? Effectivement, ça me paraît horriblement cher pour un croquette qui affiche maïs comme premier ingrédient... :/ Mais je ne suis qu'une débutante dans le monde de la croquette, je vais donc laisser parler les pros ! ^^

----------


## Marguerite84

Ortie c'est bien ça et comme toi je me fais la même remarque beaucoup de maïs.

----------


## audy78

Il est prévu d'aller faire des balades en forêt mais mon chien étant craintif, aucun lâchage de laisse ne sera possible. Et en ville c'est le même soucis. Quand à notre future chienne en surpoids que nous allons adopter, sa maîtresse qui l'abandonne sait qu'elle va devenir handicapée (sclérose en plaque? on ne sait pas et ça nous regarde pas) donc elle ne sort que 10 min à chaque sortie. Là rien que de jouer avec elle et de la sortir plus longtemps ça lui fera de l'exercice. Et notre jardin que nous aurons dans 2 semaine fera 40m2 donc les chiens ne pourront pas courir longtemps. Pas facile d'avoir un chien en ville qui peut fuir à tout moment par peur et ne jamais se laisser ré attraper. Les cours d'éducation ont amélioré la confiance et le rappel de mon chien mais c'est pas encore ça.
Enfin on fait toujours au mieux...merci de ne pas tout de suite juger car on ne fait pas 2h de rando ou sortie forêt par jours...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon moi depuis que j'ai commencé l'introduction des orijen dans les croquettes RC de mon chien, il a la diarrhée. je suis obligée de lui donner du smecta car je vois qu'il a vraiment mal au ventre. Je n'ai commencé que depuis samedi mais je ne sais pas si je vais continuer. ses selles sont totalement liquide et il a perdu 500g alors qu'il est déjà maigre...

----------


## Scyllis

Il me semble que quand les chiens ont une ration trop élevée de croquettes type Orijen, ça part facilement en diarrhée.

Sinon je n'ai pas eu l'impression que Joloclo jugeait. Qu'elles qu'en soient les raisons, à moi aussi ça me semble galère de jamais les lâcher ou les faire courir (même attachés au vélo par exemple). Après je ne te jette pas la pierre, qui serais-je pour juger sans avoir vu aucune activité que tu as avec tes chiens ? Ils sont peut-être épanouis via le travail mental au niveau de l'obé ou en travail à la maison.

Mais comme l'a dit Jolo tu peux les lâcher dans un endroit sécurisé  ::  Et peut-être que tes chiens aimeraient te tirer en vélo, ou courir à côté.

----------


## audy78

pardon c'est vrai que je me sens jugée pour rien certainement et je n'ai rien contre joloclo si on a cru ça je m'excuse, mais mon chien n'est pas malheureux comparé à sa fourrière et à son box d'avant. On arrive à le promener sans laisse maintenant à quasi toutes les sorties mais nous sommes en ville donc ça donne: "assis" à chaque passage piéton, "tu m'attends" dès qu'il veut gambader...le seul endroit où il peut être lâché dans un endroit clos c'est dans le jardin de mes parents et il y reste...3 min! 
Il peut courir avec mon homme parfois mais pas longtemps...on est pas assez sportif. 
Mais là où nous déménageons il y a une forêt pas loin, ça va peut être nous permettre de faire de longue balade en longe.

Quand aux croquettes il a jusqu'à présent 3 cups (petit verre doseur RC) de RC adult stérilisé donc et depuis vendredi en fait on enlève une poignée de RC pour remplacer par une poignée d'orijen. Et dimanche soir, comme j'allais travailler de nuit, j'ai été vite j'ai donc fait 2 cups de RC et 1 cup d'orijen. Résultat lundi à 16h, au château de Versailles où il allait pour la première fois, mon chien a eu une selle liquide verte et a eu très mal au ventre. Je m'en suis voulue à mort.

Depuis c'est riz+1/2 RC+quelques orijen. Mais du coup je suis perdue, et lui encore plus je pense...

----------


## joloclo

Audy,ce n'etait absolument pas un jugement,comme Scyllis je ne vois pas de quel droit je te jugerais et tes loulous ont peut-être d'autres activités et st sûrement heureux,pour avoir habité en ville je sais très bien que ce n'est pas facile,rappel ou pas je ne lâcherais pas un chien en ville.effectivement quand tu auras déménagé ce sera plus agreable. .Pour les croq je n'ai jamais utilisé Orijen,mais j'ai eu le même pb avec Acana,il a fallu pas mal de temps pour que les selles deviennent quasi normales,et il faut peser la quantité,les verres doseurs etant rarement fiables,donc je ne sais pas quoi te dire car la qualité des croq est importante oui,mais il faut aussi qu'elles conviennent au chien,je ne sais plus l'age de tes loulous mais peut-être Gosbi sénior serait bien s'ils st agés ou DLG ,mais tu auras d'autres avis j'espère.
Pour les J.D la compo et le prix st bien le pb des marques véto,mais il y a de bons retours avec ces croq,sinon Gosbi senior contient de bons taux de chondro-protecteurs.

----------


## Elka08

Je viens de trouver ceci comme marque :

http://www.kronch.co.uk/shop/kronch-grain-free/
en français : http://www.amazon.fr/Kronch-grains-l.../dp/B00JMK8CEA

Est ce que quelqu'un connait? Qu'en pensez vous? 
Je dois faire une commande de croquettes je suis en rupture, je pensais prendre les gosbi grain free mais je viens de tomber sur celle là.

----------


## MuzaRègne

"en français" dis faut le dire vite !!
Sinon je ne comprends pas la manoeuvre "remplacer les céréales par des légumineuses" - ça n'a pas de sens, c'est pire.
Enfin si je comprends, argument marketing : "grain free" = ça fait vendre. MAis ça m'attriste.

----------


## Elka08

Je reste donc sur les Gosbi grain free qui m'ont été conseillées  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> bonjour, une question concernant les croquettes sans céréales contenant de la pomme de terre. J'avais essayé par le passé orijen senior (ancienne formule) et nutrivet, dont un des ingrédients principaux était la pomme de terre. J'ai un souci avec deux de mes chiens, un rott qui dégaze énormément (un de mes chiens commence à être sénile est à une phobie des pets de mon rott... oui oui, je sais!) et un bouvier qui a une tendance à la diarrhée. Ces deux croquettes n'avaient pas réussi à mon rott. On est actuellement sur acana light and fit, sans amélioration aucune. (J'ai déjà essayé : orijen sénior, nutrivet, gosbi lamb and rice, gosbi fish, canine caviar lamb, nutragold lamb and rice). J'aimerai donc tenté des sans céréales ou des bonnes avec céréales (sans blé, maïs et avoine). Sur différentes compositions, je vois pomme de terre, fécule de pomme de terre (maxima cotecnica), amidon de pomme de terre (gosbi grain free). SAvez vous si l'un ou l'autre est plus digestible que la pomme de terre basique?
> J'hésite pas mal entre maxima, gosbi grain free, taste of the wild westand ou high prairie. J'avais envoyé un mail à nourrir comme la nature et il m'a conseillé gosbi lamb and rice, grain free et aussi josera sensi adult, dont le premier ingrédient est du riz mais selon le site il y a quand même plus de viandes. 
> Bref je suis perdue!
> 1- amidon, fécule de pomme de terre et pomme de terre, même combat ou un plus digestible qu'un autre?
> 2- dans les marques citées dessus avez vous eu de bons résultats sur des chiens un peu fragiles niveau digestifs (gaz de lam ort qui tue pour l'un et diarrhée pour l'autre)?





> on a pas testé les orijen nouvelle formule, ils ont remplacé les pommes de terre par des pois et lentilles il me semble. Vous en avez de on retour?


Oui moi j'ai utilisé Orijen longtemps (toutes formules, dont la dernière 80/20 sans pdt) et les résultats étaient très bons (sauf la gamme 80/20 avec pdt qui était catastrophique chez moi), à voir selon les chiens c'est très variable, il fut bien peser la ration et ne surtotu pas sur-doser !
Si ton chien a des problèmes de selles essaie les probiotiques ainsi que maxima grain free qui donne, généralement, de bonnes selles compactes et fermes.




> à votre avis, la compo des croquettes pour chien mini justifie leur prix au kilo ( exorbitant) ou c'est du marketting qui finalement leur permet de faire autant de bénéf avec les petits chiens qu'avec les grds ? je me posais la question car depuis que le caniche est là je lui ai acheté diverses marques (très chères) de crocs pour mini chien et lui tt ce qu'il accepte de manger ça a été les TOTW d'abord et maintenant les markus muhle black angus junior car plus de protéines et surtt préssées à froid que j'ai acheté pour le gros !


C'est bel et bien du marketong et ça ne justifie pas du tout leur prix au kg, les sacs sont plus petits et donc plus chers ! (comme toute les marques)




> Bonsoir 
> me revoilà à nouveau pour un conseil. Suite à l'insuffisance hépatique notre chienne n'a malheureusement pas repris le dessus et nous avons du la laisser partir le 22 juillet ...tres dur surtout que ça ne faisait m^me pas 1 an que nous avions perdu notre premier ..
> de fait ma petite Cairn Cachou, la petite retraité d'élevage de 7 ans, commence à bouder ses Acana Senior...je ne sais pas si c'est lié ou si elle nous fait des caprices car si on lui donne autre chose genre haricots elle mange.. Je me demandais donc si je pouvais mélanger avec des croquettes plus appétentes ou simplement de l'huile de saumon..Vu que son poids semble normal je pense qu"'on peut laisser les Light de côté et éventuellement la passer sur du sans céréales enfin si ça lui convient..parce que là avec les Acana Senior plus de gaz, selles moulées et moins fréquentes (encore que ...)..
> J'attends vos éventuels conseils, j'ai vu que les Brit carnilove étaient pas mal plébiscitées..après je cherche en petit conditionnement pour tester avant de valider! MErci d'avance pour votre aide


Désolé d'apprendre ça pour ta chienne, mais parfosi mieux vaut les laisser partir que les laisser souffrir inutilement quand la fin est proche. 
Oui tu peux mélanger, ainsi que l'huile, mais pourquoi changer si tout se passe bien avec acana ?
Carnilove marche plus ou moins bien selon les chiens, à priori la gamme la mieux tolérée est "lamb & wild boar"




> Je ne peux tout lire... Je sus perdue : alors, avec ou sans céréales ?
> Mes chiens sont nourris au Acana senior. Est-ce OK ?
> Merci à tous.


Avec ou sans céréales c'est un faux débat, tout dépend de la quantité et de quelle(s) céréale(s) 
Pour Acana oui c'est "ok"  :: 




> Désolé si ça déjà était dit mais que pensez vous du J/D? Pour un vieux chien que je complémente déjà avec de l'harpagophytum et le complexe articulation + de diéti natura (glucosamine, chondroïtine, cartilage de requin) je l'ai passé au nutram large breed mais ça ne lui va pas il grossit trop. Je comptais le passer au gosbi sénior, mais ma véto me conseil le J/D. Sauf que bon c'est quand même hyper cher du coup je me demande si ça en vaut vraiment la peine.
> Merci


On en avait parlé ya qques temps, J/d c'est une pure escroquerie vu les taux de chondro, orijen ou gosbi en contiennent de mémoire autant ou même plus...A
 A choisir je prendrai un truc avec pas mal de chondros + traitement à côté  :: 
Nutram large breed = cher et pas mal de légumineux de mémoire.




> Ca y est, mon loulou repart en diarrhée, alors que j'en était arrivée à 50% de carnilove et que jusqu'ici ça se passait bien. Je suis dépitée, il n'y a apparemment que Royal canin qu'il puisse avaler sans être malade... Misère ! :'(
> 
> Marguerite84, ce sont des Hill's c'est ça ? Effectivement, ça me paraît horriblement cher pour un croquette qui affiche maïs comme premier ingrédient... :/ Mais je ne suis qu'une débutante dans le monde de la croquette, je vais donc laisser parler les pros ! ^^


Pèses-tu ce que tu donnes comme quantité ?
Tu trouveras forcément qque chose qu'il supporte sans pour autant donner RC, qu'as-tu déjà essayé ?




> Il est prévu d'aller faire des balades en forêt mais mon chien étant craintif, aucun lâchage de laisse ne sera possible. Et en ville c'est le même soucis. Quand à notre future chienne en surpoids que nous allons adopter, sa maîtresse qui l'abandonne sait qu'elle va devenir handicapée (sclérose en plaque? on ne sait pas et ça nous regarde pas) donc elle ne sort que 10 min à chaque sortie. Là rien que de jouer avec elle et de la sortir plus longtemps ça lui fera de l'exercice. Et notre jardin que nous aurons dans 2 semaine fera 40m2 donc les chiens ne pourront pas courir longtemps. Pas facile d'avoir un chien en ville qui peut fuir à tout moment par peur et ne jamais se laisser ré attraper. Les cours d'éducation ont amélioré la confiance et le rappel de mon chien mais c'est pas encore ça.
> Enfin on fait toujours au mieux...merci de ne pas tout de suite juger car on ne fait pas 2h de rando ou sortie forêt par jours...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon moi depuis que j'ai commencé l'introduction des orijen dans les croquettes RC de mon chien, il a la diarrhée. je suis obligée de lui donner du smecta car je vois qu'il a vraiment mal au ventre. Je n'ai commencé que depuis samedi mais je ne sais pas si je vais continuer. ses selles sont totalement liquide et il a perdu 500g alors qu'il est déjà maigre...


Pèses-tu sur balance ? As-tu fait une transition ?
 Les gobelets ne sont absolument pas fiables, surtout que la densité/taille varie selon chaque croquette.
Car les selles totalement liquides + perte de poids c'est pas bon, ça se peut qu'ils ne supportent pas du tout (ça a été le cas pour moi sur ancienne formule Orijen)




> Je viens de trouver ceci comme marque :
> 
> http://www.kronch.co.uk/shop/kronch-grain-free/
> en français : http://www.amazon.fr/Kronch-grains-l.../dp/B00JMK8CEA
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un connait? Qu'en pensez vous? 
> Je dois faire une commande de croquettes je suis en rupture, je pensais prendre les gosbi grain free mais je viens de tomber sur celle là.


je vais répondre à ton mp  :: 
Concernant ton lien je ne connaissais pas, y'a pire et mieux , rien que pour le prix jamais je ne choisirais jamais ça, presque 100€ le sac faut pas déconner...

----------


## Elka08

A vrai dire on les trouve pour beaucoup moins chers sur le site d'une connaissance  :Smile:  
http://cynowebshop.fr/
Sinon hors de question de mettre 93€ non plus lol 

Merci d'avance pour ton message  :Smile:

----------


## Delilah PF

> C'est vraiment une Princesse.  Alors, c'est pas gagné pour les gosbi, mieux vaut prendre un échantillon.


Ah ça oui, c'est une princesse ma Chu  :: . Elle a de ces trucs! Genre elle mange quand on la regarde pas et s'arrête quand on la regarde (histoire de dire "non non, je mange pas! donne-moi autre chose!"), ou elle mange pas sauf dans la main, ou elle attend que Chiara mange pour manger (on sait jamais, des fois qu'on aurait empoisonné les croquettes  :: ).
Bon, au final, les Gosbi mini, ça a l'air de passer quand elles sont mouillées. Elle fait ses trucs de pitit toutou difficile mais elle les mange. Heureusement, parce que je les ai pris direct en 15kg^^. Quand à Chiara, elle les a tellement approuvé qu'elle s'est jeté sur le carton dès que la commande est arrivée  :: .

----------


## Fred7158

Oui Yenz c'est sûr que pour elle il valait mieux que ça s'arête et elle nous l'a fait comprendre...mais ça a été si vite..Le Vendredi elle sautait et courait et pof un vaccin plus tard elle se trainait...enfin c'est comme ça on le sait qu'ils ne sont pas éternels et elle a eu une belle vie la louloute!! 
Je ne veux pas spécialement changer car effectivement niiveau transit c'est nickel mais elle rechigne la coquine..je pense qu'elle teste maintenant qu'elle est seule! j'ai recommandé les senior et des light aussi pour mélanger et jai pris un petit paquet de Acana pacifica pour lui mélanger..on verra bien si elle pense que ce sont des friandises elle mangera ses croquettes!! les cairns sont de vraies crapules!
MErci encore Yenz pour tes conseils

----------


## audy78

Merci pour vos réponses!! Ouiiiii j'ai hâte d'avoir mon jardin!! plus que 10 jours!! mon chien pourra enfin y prendre goût! et prochaine étape la forêt!

Par contre ça m'inquiète! non je ne pèse absolument pas les doses de croquettes!! sur le dos du paquet RC il y a marqué: chien de 25 kilos: 3 cups donc je donne ça! et là on fait une transition oui: 3 cups de ses RC, on enlève une poignée et on remplace par un petit peu d'orijen. Je compte faire ça vraiment progressivement. Mais du coup je me rends compte que je ne sais pas du tout quelle quantité d'orijen je dois donner. dois-je faire confiance au paquet? et oui du coup je dois peser j'imagine?

----------


## Quaraba

Il ne faut pas du tout faire confiance au paquet pour les orijen, il faut ajuster suivant l'activité du chien. Il vaut mieux peser. ::

----------


## Phnix

Je me tâte à prendre de l'huile de saumon sauvage lors de la prochaine commande pour Dog...
C'est vraiment intéressant pour les inflammations ? Il est un peu allergique et fait des réactions cutanées, ça le gratouille. Puis un peu d'arthrose...

----------


## Quaraba

J'en suis super contente de l'huile de saumon sauvage. Je l'ai pris sur conseil de Poska suite à des problèmes de pyodémodécie. ::

----------


## lily130/8

et pour les suites d'une DAPP (peau sans poils et sèche en bas du dos), ça peut être bien aussi l'huile de saumon?  :Smile:

----------


## kalea

super satisfaite des saucisses Brit !! (celle au poisson car il n'y avait plus poulet lorsque j'ai commandé).
Mon shet a adoré, et sans aucune transition (gosbi exclusive lamb&rice le midi - saucisse poisson le soir), aucun dérèglement au niveau du transit, pas de selles molles, pas de flatulences ! et appétence nickel, donc je pense en recommander pour changer du "tout croquettes". A voir sur le long terme mais le test sur 3 jours a été concluant...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon, je ne reprendrai plus de gosbi grain free, car de tricolore noir le poil est devenu rouge/roux sur le dessus, et de toute façon vu qu'il doit perdre un peu de poids je l'ai mis uniquement à l'agneau/riz qui est moins riche en MG

----------


## Ortie

> Pèses-tu ce que tu donnes comme quantité ?
> Tu trouveras forcément qque chose qu'il supporte sans pour autant donner RC, qu'as-tu déjà essayé ?..


Oui, je pèse à la balance. J'ai essayé Orijen puppy (diarrhée massive dès 25%), go natural poulet (avec céréales.  Selles jaunes et molles, vomissements), applaws puppy (tolérance inconnue, il refuse de les manger) et carnilove poulet (diarrhée). Je pense refaire un essai avec carnilove quand il sera remis : il avait un peu de fièvre et la veto l'a mis sous antibio, du coup je me dis que c'était peut-etre une diarrhée infectieuse, sans rapport avec les croquettes...

Là ce soir j'ai juste mis 1 carnilove dans ses rc, il a tout mangé sauf la carnilove... alors qu'il les mangeait  apparemment avec plaisir avant. Je suis désespérée :'( Au secours YenZ :'(

 C'est un shetland de 9 mois assez actif.

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai repris des saucisses brit poisson et c'est toujours le même succès, elle les attend avec une telle ferveur qu'on serait tenté de les goûter. ::

----------


## kalea

oui c'est vrai que c'est appétissant et plus engageant que la traditionnelle patée en boite !

----------


## doriola

Une question que je me pose sachant que j'ai 3 petits vieux entre 7 et 15 ans
Est ce qu'il est important de leur donner des croquettes séniors ou bien c'est juste marketing? ça me limite vraiment dans le choix des croquettes.
Et si non à quoi il faut surtout faire attention quand on leur choisit des croquettes?

J'ai actuellement des flatazor senior mais je trouve que ce n'est vraiment pas top niveau composition. L'ingrédient principal est le maïs...

Mais une autre difficulté s'ajoute à mon choix. J'ai un york qui refuse de manger quand les croquettes ne sont pas trempées. J'ai essayé le paté elle n'arrive pas à l'attrapper parce qu'elle n'a plus de dent devant. Pareil pour les orijen sénior (ce qui ne m'arrange pas parce qu'elles ont vraiment l'air bien). Pour l'instant j'ai juste trouvé flatazor qu'elle arrive à manger.

----------


## lyric64

Je viens de découvrir que Maxima Grain Free avait sortit leur gamme "fish" et "lamb" hypoallergenic toujours en Grain-free :

http://www.cotecnicamaxima.com/fre/p...llergenic-fish

C'est pas trop mal je trouve malgré le taux de protéines bas,qu'en pensez-vous? YenZ tu dis quoi?  ::

----------


## Phnix

Ouais, enfin, mon chien est allergique aux pommes de terre a priori  ::

----------


## hatchiko

Bonjour,
Je viens vous embêter un peu parce que je ne connais vraiment pas grand chose avec les chiens... Mon Voisin à un beagle de 7mois, qui est decidement trop maigre. J'ai enfin su ce qu'il mangeait aujourd'hui: des friskies... 

Ce monsieur se retrouve avec le chien sur les bras, donc merci de ne pas taper à bras raccourci sur moi ou le voisin, j'essaie d'aider le chien...

Quelles croquettes seraient plus adaptées pour lui? Ce monsieur a peu de moyens, donc j'ignore quel est son budget, mais si il existait des croquettes avec un prix au kilo plutôt bas ce serait bien...

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ hatchiko: profine ou josera 16/26 ou nutragold adult? 
s'il habite en rhone alpes il peut bénéficier des tarifs préférentiels de la compagnie des croquettes  :: 
http://www.croquettes-profine.fr/ind...oller=category
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/d...-en-15-kg.html
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...169ma34m3.html

----------


## lily130/8

> il est deja castré le petit bout ? sinon des croquettes chiot pour lui faire prendre du poids
> 
> si possible sans maïs
> 
> les dog lover gold sont pas mal et le prix au kilos est correct en gros paquet
> sinon tu as les gosbi
> 
> et si vraiment les moyens sont pas top, voit du coté de josero/gosbi
> 
> ...


page 360  ::

----------


## hatchiko

Merci beaucoup les filles je vais tâcher de le convaincre!

----------


## Phnix

L'estomac de Dog gruiguique de plus en plus souvent le matin avant la gamelle, il n'a pas l'air d'avoir de désordres intestinaux (selles normales).
Il a 120g + bouillon d'agneau/haricots verts à 18h, et 135g réhydraté à 8h (bon, dimanche, quand il a eu sa gamelle à 13h parce qu'on a eu des contretemps sur la balade, je comprends)
Il pèse 24,5kg et il est au top niveau poids, 12 ans, castré, croisé labrador (une ASV "les labradors, ça mange une feuille de salade et ça prend 500g"). J'avais calculé sa ration c'était entre 245g et 250g / jour.
Comme il était à 20.9kg en mai, quand je l'ai eu, et que j'ai mis du temps à lui faire reprendre du poids (opération/trouver les croquettes qu'il supporte), il a été un moment à 350g/jour de croquettes. J'ai diminué progressivement depuis qu'il a dépassé les 23/24kg. 
Là, a priori, il est stable. Je le pèse à nouveau mi-septembre lors de son contrôle des glandes annales. 
Il est en transition des Gosbi Fish aux Gosbi Lamb depuis 2 semaines (le temps de finir mon sac de Fish), là il n'a quasiment plus que des Lamb.
A côté de ça, il a des allergies alimentaires (dermato, troubles intestinaux). Les Gosbi ont résolu les problèmes de bouses, mais il se gratte pas mal...

----------


## Quaraba

Peut-être que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas parce que si il se gratte beaucoup..

----------


## Phnix

Je suis justement passé aux Lamb pour ça ! Pour voir si c'est la pomme de terre qui le dérange ou pas...
Là je finis la transition.
C'est du petit gratouillage, pas de dégâts, mais du gratouillage quand même. 
A voir d'ici 2/3 semaines si il se gratte toujours. Si c'est le cas, je chercherai une autre croquette mais il a aussi des fragilités digestives alors pas facile...

----------


## Quaraba

OK, si en plus il a des fragilités digestives (ce n'est pas simple), sinon dans la gamme gosbi il y a le "exclusive grain free".

----------


## Phnix

A priori il est aussi allergique au poulet et il y a du poulet dedans. Et je crois qu'il y a aussi des pommes de terre  ::

----------


## dirtyflip60

suis venue lire (entre les lignes) ce topic et en rebondissant sur d'autres sites, je me suis demandé si la démodécie de ma chienne que j'ai adoptée en connaissance de cause n 'était pas en fait une allergie au poulet ( propl*n, dog ch*w), alors direction maxi z** et je trouve des croquettes select g*ld au canard et pommes de terre, sans gluten pour chien sensible, lol quand je pense que j'ai essayé plusieurs shampooings, de la cortizone; des centaines d' € de traitement, après 1 semaine quasi plus de grattage, et au bout d'un mois son poil repousse sous le ventre, je l'avais jamais vu poilue ça fait presque bizarre  ::  et tout ça pour 51€ les 12kg lol c'est presque noel....
merci!!!!!

----------


## Quaraba

Comme vous le dites, cela ne devait pas être une démodécie car la cortisone accentue le phénomène. Tant mieux pour vous si ce n'était qu'une allergie.

----------


## blandine15

Bonjour,

Cela fait deux mois que mon chien est au Gosbi Exclusive. Composition au top, mais depuis il a des démangeaisons à ma grande surprise (en même temps ça doit cruellement le changer de e qu'il mangeait en Roumanie !) C'est chien majoritairement blanc a peau claire et sensible..Le véto ne lui trouve rien.Je vais donc essayer un changement de croquettes et je me tâte sur elles à essayer car je ne me souviens plus des taux idéaux pour un jeune chien (2 ans et castré)J'ai l'impression que la compo des Granatapet Sensitive canard sont pas mal non ? Des avis ?

La vétérinaire l'a mis sous cortisone suite à un traitement sans effet, mais on en est a diminuer la dose avec des shampooings réguliers et cela revient. Il se gratte souvent et rend sa peau rouge, abimant son poil (vers l'arrête de la cuisse, les coussinets et sous le ventre) mais selles normales

Merci d'avance

----------


## lily130/8

granatapet canard je les trouve très moyennes, beaucoup de pommes de terre et peu de protéines.
mais je sais pas trop quoi te conseiller, je pense qu'il faut tester différentes marques, en commençant par les meilleures. pourquoi pas orijen?

----------


## dirtyflip60

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela fait deux mois que mon chien est au Gosbi Exclusive. Composition au top, mais depuis il a des démangeaisons à ma grande surprise (en même temps ça doit cruellement le changer de e qu'il mangeait en Roumanie !) C'est chien majoritairement blanc a peau claire et sensible..Le véto ne lui trouve rien.Je vais donc essayer un changement de croquettes et je me tâte sur elles à essayer car je ne me souviens plus des taux idéaux pour un jeune chien (2 ans et castré)J'ai l'impression que la compo des Granatapet Sensitive canard sont pas mal non ? Des avis ?
> 
> *La vétérinaire l'a mis sous cortisone quitte à un traitement sans effet, mais on en est a diminuer la dose avec des shampooings réguliers et cela revient. Il se gratte souvent et rend sa peau rouge, abimant son poil (vers l'arrête de la cuisse, les coussinets et sous le ventre)* mais selles normales
> 
> Merci d'avance


c' était les symptômes pour ma chienne aussi..
tu lui as donné quoi à manger dès son retour de roumanie?

----------


## blandine15

> c' était les symptômes pour ma chienne aussi..
> tu lui as donné quoi à manger dès son retour de roumanie?


Bah je lui ai donné des RC pour chiens stérilisés au début je n'y connaissais rien faut bien que les erreurs se fassent pour apprendre. Pui après de longues recherches, docs et prises d'infos auprès de nombreuses personnes, j'ai opté pour la gamme exclusive de Gosbi, celles sans céréales.


Lili : n'Est-ce pas dangereux pour els reins les marques trop riche en viandes comme orijen, totw, ect. Elles sont souvent triches en cendres et les taux de minéraux sont plus élevés qu'ailleurs alors je m'interroge...
Ya tellement de marques que je m'y perds...  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour vos réponses!! Ouiiiii j'ai hâte d'avoir mon jardin!! plus que 10 jours!! mon chien pourra enfin y prendre goût! et prochaine étape la forêt!
> 
> Par contre ça m'inquiète! non je ne pèse absolument pas les doses de croquettes!! sur le dos du paquet RC il y a marqué: chien de 25 kilos: 3 cups donc je donne ça! et là on fait une transition oui: 3 cups de ses RC, on enlève une poignée et on remplace par un petit peu d'orijen. Je compte faire ça vraiment progressivement. Mais du coup je me rends compte que je ne sais pas du tout quelle quantité d'orijen je dois donner. dois-je faire confiance au paquet? et oui du coup je dois peser j'imagine?


Tu dois en effet peser vu qu'une cup ne veut rien dire et diffère selon la marque, et te fier au paquet tout en affinant si besoin.
Pour un chien de 25 kgs =) entre 210 et 310 grs/jour en fonction de l'activité, perso je partirais sur une base de 250 au minimum si il fait 25 kgs.




> Il ne faut pas du tout faire confiance au paquet pour les orijen, il faut ajuster suivant l'activité du chien. Il vaut mieux peser.


Ajuster et peser oui, mais faut bien partir sur une base, donc celle du paquet au départ  :: 




> Je me tâte à prendre de l'huile de saumon sauvage lors de la prochaine commande pour Dog...
> C'est vraiment intéressant pour les inflammations ? Il est un peu allergique et fait des réactions cutanées, ça le gratouille. Puis un peu d'arthrose...


Oui ça l'est vraiment, mais tous les chiens n'aiment pas forcément.
Celle de NCLN est vraiment top, sinon en normalement "sauvage" tu as la Nutrivet pour pas cher sur zooplus, mais bon perso je n'ai pas vraiment confiance en cette marque.




> et pour les suites d'une DAPP (peau sans poils et sèche en bas du dos), ça peut être bien aussi l'huile de saumon?


Aussi oui  :: 




> Oui, je pèse à la balance. J'ai essayé Orijen puppy (diarrhée massive dès 25%), go natural poulet (avec céréales.  Selles jaunes et molles, vomissements), applaws puppy (tolérance inconnue, il refuse de les manger) et carnilove poulet (diarrhée). Je pense refaire un essai avec carnilove quand il sera remis : il avait un peu de fièvre et la veto l'a mis sous antibio, du coup je me dis que c'était peut-etre une diarrhée infectieuse, sans rapport avec les croquettes...
> 
> Là ce soir j'ai juste mis 1 carnilove dans ses rc, il a tout mangé sauf la carnilove... alors qu'il les mangeait  apparemment avec plaisir avant. Je suis désespérée :'( Au secours YenZ :'(
> 
>  C'est un shetland de 9 mois assez actif.


Maxima adulte ou puppy (plutôt adulte vu son âge) qui est pas trop cher et correct ? (sur dewandas au moins cher et atoushop j'crois en promo)

http://www.atoushop.com/302-croquett...-cheres-du-web

ou toutes les nouvelles gammes sont ici =) http://www.dewandas.fr/chien/croquet...maxima-adult-1




> Une question que je me pose sachant que j'ai 3 petits vieux entre 7 et 15 ans
> Est ce qu'il est important de leur donner des croquettes séniors ou bien c'est juste marketing? ça me limite vraiment dans le choix des croquettes.
> Et si non à quoi il faut surtout faire attention quand on leur choisit des croquettes?
> 
> J'ai actuellement des flatazor senior mais je trouve que ce n'est vraiment pas top niveau composition. L'ingrédient principal est le maïs...
> 
> Mais une autre difficulté s'ajoute à mon choix. J'ai un york qui refuse de manger quand les croquettes ne sont pas trempées. J'ai essayé le paté elle n'arrive pas à l'attrapper parce qu'elle n'a plus de dent devant. Pareil pour les orijen sénior (ce qui ne m'arrange pas parce qu'elles ont vraiment l'air bien). Pour l'instant j'ai juste trouvé flatazor qu'elle arrive à manger.


Surtout marketing.
Essaie Natyka ou Platinum, c'est semi-humide et ça lui plaira surement plus, à voir si elle peut les attraper ! (surement plus facilement les platnum car rectangulaires là où les Natyka sont rondes)




> Je viens de découvrir que Maxima Grain Free avait sortit leur gamme "fish" et "lamb" hypoallergenic toujours en Grain-free :
> 
> http://www.cotecnicamaxima.com/fre/p...llergenic-fish
> 
> C'est pas trop mal je trouve malgré le taux de protéines bas,qu'en pensez-vous? YenZ tu dis quoi?


MP  ::  j'ai posté un lien plus bas




> une idée de croquettes assez riche pour le border collie de 10ans d'une amie qui a du mal a faire du gras ?
> 
> assez appetante (je lui avait donné des dlg mais il s'en etait vite lassé) et pas hors de prix si possible


Maxima grain free pk pas ? à peine 3.4/kg sur dewandas par 28 kgs sans code promo
Sinon comme disait poupune, Josera poulet/riz, Nutragold...




> Bonjour,
> Je viens vous embêter un peu parce que je ne connais vraiment pas grand chose avec les chiens... Mon Voisin à un beagle de 7mois, qui est decidement trop maigre. J'ai enfin su ce qu'il mangeait aujourd'hui: des friskies... 
> 
> Ce monsieur se retrouve avec le chien sur les bras, donc merci de ne pas taper à bras raccourci sur moi ou le voisin, j'essaie d'aider le chien...
> 
> Quelles croquettes seraient plus adaptées pour lui? Ce monsieur a peu de moyens, donc j'ignore quel est son budget, mais si il existait des croquettes avec un prix au kilo plutôt bas ce serait bien...


Comme poupoune Josera/Nutrigold voir Maxima (mais le changement avec friskies hum... à voir, l'avantage est que c'est bon pour chiots même en gamme adulte)




> L'estomac de Dog gruiguique de plus en plus souvent le matin avant la gamelle, il n'a pas l'air d'avoir de désordres intestinaux (selles normales).
> Il a 120g + bouillon d'agneau/haricots verts à 18h, et 135g réhydraté à 8h (bon, dimanche, quand il a eu sa gamelle à 13h parce qu'on a eu des contretemps sur la balade, je comprends)
> Il pèse 24,5kg et il est au top niveau poids, 12 ans, castré, croisé labrador (une ASV "les labradors, ça mange une feuille de salade et ça prend 500g"). J'avais calculé sa ration c'était entre 245g et 250g / jour.
> Comme il était à 20.9kg en mai, quand je l'ai eu, et que j'ai mis du temps à lui faire reprendre du poids (opération/trouver les croquettes qu'il supporte), il a été un moment à 350g/jour de croquettes. J'ai diminué progressivement depuis qu'il a dépassé les 23/24kg. 
> Là, a priori, il est stable. Je le pèse à nouveau mi-septembre lors de son contrôle des glandes annales. 
> Il est en transition des Gosbi Fish aux Gosbi Lamb depuis 2 semaines (le temps de finir mon sac de Fish), là il n'a quasiment plus que des Lamb.
> A côté de ça, il a des allergies alimentaires (dermato, troubles intestinaux). Les Gosbi ont résolu les problèmes de bouses, mais il se gratte pas mal...


Tu as essayé l'huile de saumon au final ?




> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela fait deux mois que mon chien est au Gosbi Exclusive. Composition au top, mais depuis il a des démangeaisons à ma grande surprise (en même temps ça doit cruellement le changer de e qu'il mangeait en Roumanie !) C'est chien majoritairement blanc a peau claire et sensible..Le véto ne lui trouve rien.Je vais donc essayer un changement de croquettes et je me tâte sur elles à essayer car je ne me souviens plus des taux idéaux pour un jeune chien (2 ans et castré)J'ai l'impression que la compo des Granatapet Sensitive canard sont pas mal non ? Des avis ?
> 
> La vétérinaire l'a mis sous cortisone suite à un traitement sans effet, mais on en est a diminuer la dose avec des shampooings réguliers et cela revient. Il se gratte souvent et rend sa peau rouge, abimant son poil (vers l'arrête de la cuisse, les coussinets et sous le ventre) mais selles normales
> 
> Merci d'avance


Ce n'est pas le choix qui manque, essaie peut-être sans céréales, mais si il n'a eu ce problème qu'avec Gosbi c'est surement qu'il ne tolère pas.
Tout dépend de ton budget mais il y a déjà un large choix sur nourrircommelanature par ex.
Pk pas une gamme hypoallergénique de chez Maxima ?




> Bah je lui ai donné des RC pour chiens stérilisés au début je n'y connaissais rien faut bien que les erreurs se fassent pour apprendre. Pui après de longues recherches, docs et prises d'infos auprès de nombreuses personnes, j'ai opté pour la gamme exclusive de Gosbi, celles sans céréales.
> 
> 
> Lili : n'Est-ce pas dangereux pour els reins les marques trop riche en viandes comme orijen, totw, ect. Elles sont souvent triches en cendres et les taux de minéraux sont plus élevés qu'ailleurs alors je m'interroge...
> Ya tellement de marques que je m'y perds...


Dangereux non car bcp de protéines animales, mieux vaut seulement vérifier que les taux de minéraux soient assez équilibrés et pas en excès.

Nouvelles gammes Maxima grain free (senior, mini, hypo sish ou lamb...) =) http://www.dewandas.fr/chien/croquet...maxima-adult-1

----------


## blandine15

Merci beaucoup ! Je viens donc regarder maxima : 9.5% de cendres pour celles à l'agneau (soit des déchets après cuisson) c'est un peu beaucoup non ? Pour les taux de minéraux, dans l'idéal ils se situent à combien ?
Ne sachant pas ce qu'il digère mal et les gosbi étant à l'agneau et au poisson, j'hésite pour els maxima lol

Quel casse tête !

----------


## Elise2609

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai vous demander une question, en effet j'ai adoptée depuis 2 semaines et demi à présent un petit chiot jack russel par contre actuellement je suis au Ultima Mini Junior (je sais c'est pas top) et je vois qu'il se gratte souvent pourtant je ne vois pas de puces, je pense qu'il fait une allergie aux croquettes mais je ne sais pas à quel ingrédients précisèment..

Je cherche un bon rapport qualité prix pour mon chiot jack russel de 3 mois (il les aura le 01/09) !

Merci par avance pour vos conseils  ::

----------


## Phnix

Pas encore essayé l'huile de saumon, j'attendais ma prochaine commande  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Merci beaucoup ! Je viens donc regarder maxima : 9.5% de cendres pour celles à l'agneau (soit des déchets après cuisson) c'est un peu beaucoup non ? Pour les taux de minéraux, dans l'idéal ils se situent à combien ?
> Ne sachant pas ce qu'il digère mal et les gosbi étant à l'agneau et au poisson, j'hésite pour els maxima lol
> 
> Quel casse tête !


p360 dans sa 2e intervention yenz a listé pas mal de marques de qualité et où se les procurer, en bas il y a un post-it de Muzarègne "alimentation: comment choisir" qui devrait répondre à tes questions  ::

----------


## May-May

> Pas encore essayé l'huile de saumon, j'attendais ma prochaine commande


La Grizzly est vraiment top comparé à la Nutrivet  ::

----------


## Quaraba

C'est vrai que la grizzly est bien. ::

----------


## lilou 92

> B
> n'Est-ce pas dangereux pour els reins les marques trop riche en viandes comme orijen, totw, ect. Elles sont souvent triches en cendres et les taux de minéraux sont plus élevés qu'ailleurs alors je m'interroge...


c'est pour cette raison que je ne suis pas du tout fan des orijens et autres marques de ce genre.

----------


## blandine15

> p360 dans sa 2e intervention yenz a listé pas mal de marques de qualité et où se les procurer, en bas il y a un post-it de Muzarègne "alimentation: comment choisir" qui devrait répondre à tes questions


Bonjour,

merci pour l'info ! ça m'évitera de chercher dans des centaines de pages !   ::

----------


## Phnix

> La Grizzly est vraiment top comparé à la Nutrivet


C'est ce que j'avais lu ! Il me restait un peu de Nutrivet chez moi et il n'avait pas trop rechigné de mémoire... J'attends de refaire une commande sur un site qui en a pour prendre celle-là !

Edit : je croyais que c'était la Grizzly sur NCLN, zut.
Vous avez un site pour la commander ?

----------


## blandine15

> c'est pour cette raison que je ne suis pas du tout fan des orijens et autres marques de ce genre.


Je viens d'aller voir la page 360 et la liste et les articles.ce qui me gêne c'est qu'il est écrit que le rapport Ca/Ph doit se situer entre 1 et 1.2 pour un chien adulte.Hors toutes les marques très protéinées type totw, purizon, nutrivet, cotecnica ect dites excellente ont des rapport bien plus élevés, et parfois des taux de cendre frôlant les 10% (cendres = déchets suite à la cuisson, très mauvais pour les reins)Ce sont pourtant les meilleurs selon le classement ..  je m'y perds... Qui a trouvé une bonne marque pour un chien générant des allergies alimentaires autres que céréales (car il n'était pas allergique au Rc avec céréales mais l'est avec les gosbi grain free, agneau et poissons)

----------


## Ortie

Merci pour les conseils, YenZ. Là je fais mon 2e essai carnilove, on est à 50% là mais c'est chiant, il trie, mange toutes les RC et laisse un max de carnilove. Grrrrr ! Et, il me semble que tu avais posé la question : il est à 100 g/j de croquettes pour 6,4 kg de chien (shetland). (J'ai diminué un peu, la véto l'ayant trouvé légèrement grassouillet à la dernière visite). 

Puisqu'on parle d'huile de saumon, y a-t-il des gens qui l'utilisent avec des chiens hétérozygotes pour le MDR1 ? Ca me fait peur, j'ai entendu dire que pour avoir l'appellation "huile de saumon sauvage" il suffisait d'un certain pourcentage de sauvage, que le reste pouvait très bien être d'élevage... Du coup j'ose pas. :/ Bien que sur NCLN ils indiquent explicitement que leur huile convient pour les chiens touchés par cette mutation...

----------


## blandine15

> Ce n'est pas le choix qui manque, essaie peut-être sans céréales, mais si il n'a eu ce problème qu'avec Gosbi c'est surement qu'il ne tolère pas.
> Tout dépend de ton budget mais il y a déjà un large choix sur nourrircommelanature par ex.
> Pk pas une gamme hypoallergénique de chez Maxima ?


Heu bas les gosbi grain free, celles qui ont déclenché les grattages sont déjà sans céréales.. donc au vu de la compo soit c'est l'agneau, soit les pommes de terre, soit les pois, soit le poisson et saumon qu'il ne supporte pas bien...

----------


## Phnix

Blandine, ici, je crois que Dog ne supporte pas les pommes de terre a priori.
Là j'essaye les Gosbi Lamb, vu qu'il y a des pommes de terre dans les Fish, il se gratte moins...

----------


## blandine15

Je vais donc essayer une marque sans pomme de terre.. si ça marche pas j'essaierai sans agneau et sans poisson lol

Quel casse tête !

----------


## D-elphine

> Je viens d'aller voir la page 360 et la liste et les articles.ce qui me gêne c'est qu'il est écrit que le rapport Ca/Ph doit se situer entre 1 et 1.2 pour un chien adulte.Hors toutes les marques très protéinées type totw, purizon, nutrivet, cotecnica ect dites excellente ont des rapport bien plus élevés, et parfois des taux de cendre frôlant les 10% (cendres = déchets suite à la cuisson, très mauvais pour les reins)Ce sont pourtant les meilleurs selon le classement ..  je m'y perds... Qui a trouvé une bonne marque pour un chien générant des allergies alimentaires autres que céréales (car il n'était pas allergique au Rc avec céréales mais l'est avec les gosbi grain free, agneau et poissons)


en même temps est ce que le blé, le maïs voir l' avoine sont très bons pour les reins ?

----------


## blandine15

> en même temps est ce que le blé, le maïs voir l' avoine sont très bons pour les reins ?


Je n'ai jamais dis ça   :: 
Je m'etonne juste de voir des ratio minéraux si élevés alros que dans l'article en dessous on dit de ne pas dépassé 1.2, certaines des 1eres marques sont a 1.4 1.5 et des taux de cendres et donc de déchets beaucoup plus haut que 7 %

Je cherche un juste milieu, je sais que la croquette parfaite n'existe pas, mais je ne veux pas de tels quantités de minéraux ça c'est sur. Chacun fait ce qu'il veut.
Le riz me semble un bon compromis DANS MON CAS (pour rappel : allergie de mon chien depuis qu'il est passé aux gosbi grain free, il n'en faisait pas au rc ...)

----------


## lily130/8

> Je n'ai jamais dis ça  
> Je m'etonne juste de voir des ratio minéraux si élevés alros que dans l'article en dessous on dit de ne pas dépassé 1.2, certaines des 1eres marques sont a 1.4 1.5 et des taux de cendres et donc de déchets beaucoup plus haut que 7 %
> 
> Je cherche un juste milieu, je sais que la croquette parfaite n'existe pas, mais je ne veux pas de tels quantités de minéraux ça c'est sur. Chacun fait ce qu'il veut.
> Le riz me semble un bon compromis DANS MON CAS (pour rappel : allergie de mon chien depuis qu'il est passé aux gosbi grain free, il n'en faisait pas au rc ...)


comme bonnes croquettes avec des taux de minéraux pas très élevés et rapport ca/p plutôt bon tu as:
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/44320
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adult/315498
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354869
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1ty1pd187.html

entre autres

----------


## Quaraba

Phnix, comme a dit May-May l'huile grizzly est a un prix super interessant sur "pet boutik". Je viens d'ailleurs d'en commander car j'arrive à la fin de nutrivet.

----------


## lilou 92

Alors perso moi j'ai pas du tout le même discours que les "pro croquettes sans céréales". Je ne comprends pas vraiment cette mode d'ailleurs car les croquettes sans céréales contiennent de la pomme de terre pour remplacer les céréales et sont tres riches en cendres ce qui n'est pas bon du tout au long terme. J'avais essayé sur mes chats mais ils m'ont fait que de la diahrée. 

Ensuite pour ton cas blandine, les chiens qui font des allergie alimentaire, c'est très souvent à cause des protéines. Soit tu reviens aux RC qu'il supportait bien, soit tu te diriges vers une alimentation hypoallergenique (HA de proplan par exemple mais ils existent d'autres marques). Peut etre devrait tu consulter un véto si cela persiste.

----------


## lily130/8

> Alors perso moi j'ai pas du tout le même discours que les "pro croquettes sans céréales". Je ne comprends pas vraiment cette mode d'ailleurs car les croquettes sans céréales contiennent de la pomme de terre pour remplacer les céréales et sont tres riches en cendres ce qui n'est pas bon du tout au long terme. J'avais essayé sur mes chats mais ils m'ont fait que de la diahrée. 
> 
> Ensuite pour ton cas blandine, les chiens qui font des allergie alimentaire, c'est très souvent à cause des protéines. Soit tu reviens aux RC qu'il supportait bien, soit tu te diriges vers une alimentation hypoallergenique (HA de proplan par exemple mais ils existent d'autres marques). Peut etre devrait tu consulter un véto si cela persiste.


la différence c'est pas uniquement les céréales, c'est surtout que les croquettes sans céréales contiennent en moyenne 70-80% de viandes, contre 20-40% pour les croquettes avec céréales type RC

----------


## Quaraba

Pas du tout Lylou, je prends orijen fish et aucun souci. Mais il y a certaines marques qui ne conviennent pas ou le chien à la diarrhée. Je donnais proplan saumon et même si cela "convenait", elle était en état. Cela me gêne de donner autant de céréales parce que quoiqu'on en dise : je n'ai pas une poule à nourrir mais un chien.  ::

----------


## lilou 92

Autant je suis pour faire une ration ménagère (ou du BARF pour les chats) car une alimentation fraiche bien équilibrée et rationnée est idéale. Autant essayer de recréer une alimentation carnée avec des croquettes je suis beaucoup plus dubitative. C'est un aliment sec et ces croquettes ont une teneur en protéine et en cendres élevée. Pour les reins, ça ne me parait pas le top.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas du tout Lylou, je prends orijen fish et aucun souci. Mais il y a certaines marques qui ne conviennent pas ou le chien à la diarrhée. Je donnais proplan saumon et même si cela "convenait", elle était en état. Cela me gêne de donner autant de céréales parce que quoiqu'on en dise : je n'ai pas une poule à nourrir mais un chien.


Lol oui mais dans la poule il y a les céréales et le chien mange la poule ^^ Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le principe mais il n'y a pas que cela à prendre en compte

----------


## May-May

> C'est ce que j'avais lu ! Il me restait un peu de Nutrivet chez moi et il n'avait pas trop rechigné de mémoire... J'attends de refaire une commande sur un site qui en a pour prendre celle-là !


B&H ne rechignent pas non plus, Mais les résultats ont été fulgurants avec la Grizzly, alors que c'était pas extra avec la Nutrivet  :Smile:

----------


## blandine15

> comme bonnes croquettes avec des taux de minéraux pas très élevés et rapport ca/p plutôt bon tu as:
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/44320
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adult/315498
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354869
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1ty1pd187.html
> 
> entre autres


Merci beaucoup !!!!!

----------


## blandine15

> Alors perso moi j'ai pas du tout le même discours que les "pro croquettes sans céréales". Je ne comprends pas vraiment cette mode d'ailleurs car les croquettes sans céréales contiennent de la pomme de terre pour remplacer les céréales et sont tres riches en cendres ce qui n'est pas bon du tout au long terme. J'avais essayé sur mes chats mais ils m'ont fait que de la diahrée. 
> 
> Ensuite pour ton cas blandine, les chiens qui font des allergie alimentaire, c'est très souvent à cause des protéines. Soit tu reviens aux RC qu'il supportait bien, soit tu te diriges vers une alimentation hypoallergenique (HA de proplan par exemple mais ils existent d'autres marques). Peut etre devrait tu consulter un véto si cela persiste.



Heuresement pour lui il a vu des vétos depuis que ça a commencé. 
Mais ils ne trouvent pas vraiment d'où ça vent. Aucun traitement n'i fait vraiment. Ni Shampooing, ni médocs, ni cortisone.
Il est traité et vermifugé efficacement aussi.
La véto pense que c'est une allergie avec un végétale ou une graminée dans l'air, il a une peau très fragile qui devient rouge au moindre contact avec un allergisant.

Mais vu que ça a commencé au même moment qu'il est passé aux Gosbi grain free ça pourrait aussi venir de là.
Donc ça vaut le coup d'essayer. 
Après il a pas des plaques nues non plus, il se gratte souvent c'est tout, et abime un peu son poil mais ça depuis deux mois, et pendant tout ce temps c'est juste une gêne, pas de réel dégâts physique.

Il arrive de Roumanie alors va savoir ce qu'il mangeait là bas avant son arrivée ! lol

J'ai regardé tes liens YenZ, mais j'aimerai des moins protéinées, puisque  page 360 il y a marqué que le taux de protéine idéal est 25% alors 40% ça m'effraie
Le truc c'est d'en trouver sans saumon, ni poisson, ni agneau ou des pommes de terres (vu que je sais pas quel ingrédient des gosbi lui fait ça) ! pas simple !

Que penses tu des Lukullus ? Ou des Gosbi Lamb & Rice ? (oui il ya du riz mais faut bien trouver une alternative avec un chien a la peau si sensible...)  ::

----------


## YenZ

> Merci beaucoup ! Je viens donc regarder maxima : 9.5% de cendres pour celles à l'agneau (soit des déchets après cuisson) c'est un peu beaucoup non ? Pour les taux de minéraux, dans l'idéal ils se situent à combien ?
> Ne sachant pas ce qu'il digère mal et les gosbi étant à l'agneau et au poisson, j'hésite pour els maxima lol
> 
> Quel casse tête !


Cendres = minéraux non détruis pas la combustion, pas les déchets, idéalement 8% voir 8.5 max, pas plus de 7/8 pour un senior.

Effectivement après avoir regardé en détails les compos/analyses des nouvelles gammes Maxima je trouve que le taux de cendres est trop élevé sur pas mal de gammes.

Pk pas, selon ton bufget et si tu cherches du "pas trop cher", essayer Josera poulet/riz 26/16 ?
Ou Nutragold ? (avec riz ou millet je crois, c'est pas du grain free justement)




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterai vous demander une question, en effet j'ai adoptée depuis 2 semaines et demi à présent un petit chiot jack russel par contre actuellement je suis au Ultima Mini Junior (je sais c'est pas top) et je vois qu'il se gratte souvent pourtant je ne vois pas de puces, je pense qu'il fait une allergie aux croquettes mais je ne sais pas à quel ingrédients précisèment..
> 
> Je cherche un bon rapport qualité prix pour mon chiot jack russel de 3 mois (il les aura le 01/09) !
> 
> Merci par avance pour vos conseils


Justement j'en ai 2  :: 
tout dépend de ton budget, regarde la liste page 360, tu as bcp de bonnes alternatives, orijen, Applaws, carnilove, maxima, purizon, acana...




> Pas encore essayé l'huile de saumon, j'attendais ma prochaine commande


je crois que c'est sur pet boutik que je avais trouvé la grizzly en promo pour pas trop cher (moins de 25€/l hors fdp)




> c'est pour cette raison que je ne suis pas du tout fan des orijens et autres marques de ce genre.


Sauf que c'est bidon de A à Z, les protéines animales ne fatiguent pas les reins, c'est plutôt les aliments bourrés de glucides, protéines végétales etc.. qui en sont à l'origine.




> C'est ce que j'avais lu ! Il me restait un peu de Nutrivet chez moi et il n'avait pas trop rechigné de mémoire... J'attends de refaire une commande sur un site qui en a pour prendre celle-là !
> 
> Edit : je croyais que c'était la Grizzly sur NCLN, zut.
> Vous avez un site pour la commander ?


Voir au-dessus  :: 
NCLN = huile de saumon sauvage ou d'élevage mais pas grizzly ni autre, produit de NCLN.




> Je viens d'aller voir la page 360 et la liste et les articles.ce qui me gêne c'est qu'il est écrit que le rapport Ca/Ph doit se situer entre 1 et 1.2 pour un chien adulte.Hors toutes les marques très protéinées type totw, purizon, nutrivet, cotecnica ect dites excellente ont des rapport bien plus élevés, et parfois des taux de cendre frôlant les 10% (cendres = déchets suite à la cuisson, très mauvais pour les reins)Ce sont pourtant les meilleurs selon le classement ..  je m'y perds... Qui a trouvé une bonne marque pour un chien générant des allergies alimentaires autres que céréales (car il n'était pas allergique au Rc avec céréales mais l'est avec les gosbi grain free, agneau et poissons)


entre 1 et 1.2 pour un chiot de grande/très grande race, pas forcément pour un adulte, il n'y a pas de classement seulement une liste pour aiguiller en fonction du budget entre autres.

Certaines marques/gammes (car ça varie parfois fortement selon les gammes) dépassent les 8% mais bcp sont dans ces seuils, lily a fait un bon récap d'ailleurs  :: 

cendres en veut pas dire déchets mais minéraux non détruits par la combustion, si les gosbi posent pb tu as pas mal d'autres alternatives.

les rapports ca/p sont forcément 95% de temps > à 1.2 ça ne pose pas pb pour autant.




> Merci pour les conseils, YenZ. Là je fais mon 2e essai carnilove, on est à 50% là mais c'est chiant, il trie, mange toutes les RC et laisse un max de carnilove. Grrrrr ! Et, il me semble que tu avais posé la question : il est à 100 g/j de croquettes pour 6,4 kg de chien (shetland). (J'ai diminué un peu, la véto l'ayant trouvé légèrement grassouillet à la dernière visite). 
> 
> Puisqu'on parle d'huile de saumon, y a-t-il des gens qui l'utilisent avec des chiens hétérozygotes pour le MDR1 ? Ca me fait peur, j'ai entendu dire que pour avoir l'appellation "huile de saumon sauvage" il suffisait d'un certain pourcentage de sauvage, que le reste pouvait très bien être d'élevage... Du coup j'ose pas. :/ Bien que sur NCLN ils indiquent explicitement que leur huile convient pour les chiens touchés par cette mutation...


Niveau quantité c'est plutôt bon, il devrait manger environ entre 80 et 100 grs/jour.
Non je ne l'utilise pas sur des chiens avec mutation du gêne mdr1, mais à choisir je prendrai la grizzly pour être sur de la qualité.




> Alors perso moi j'ai pas du tout le même discours que les "pro croquettes sans céréales". Je ne comprends pas vraiment cette mode d'ailleurs car les croquettes sans céréales contiennent de la pomme de terre pour remplacer les céréales et sont tres riches en cendres ce qui n'est pas bon du tout au long terme. J'avais essayé sur mes chats mais ils m'ont fait que de la diahrée. 
> 
> Ensuite pour ton cas blandine, les chiens qui font des allergie alimentaire, c'est très souvent à cause des protéines. Soit tu reviens aux RC qu'il supportait bien, soit tu te diriges vers une alimentation hypoallergenique (HA de proplan par exemple mais ils existent d'autres marques). Peut etre devrait tu consulter un véto si cela persiste.


Une mode certes, mais pas que !
Si cette "mode" comme tu l'appelles, fait aujourd'hui de plus en plus d'adeptes, ce n'est surement pas parce que remplacer les céréales par la patate, le pois ou autre c'est super, mais surtout parce que les céréales sont sources d'allergies et vectrices de mycotoxines entre autres.
De plus, même si on voit aussi de plus en plus de sans céréales pourris, la grande majorité reste bien plus qualitative que ce que l'on trouve depuis des années, ce qui explique l'engouement vers ce type d'alimentation, même si on est bien d'accord qu'elle reste industrielle et ne vaudra jamais du cru.

En quoi les patates contiennent plus de cendres ? Les cendres sont les minéraux non détruits lors de la combustion de la croquette, je ne vois pas bien le rapport, si il y a plus de cendres c'est qu'il y a aussi bien souvent plus de viande (et de minéraux), quand je vois des taux de cendres à 7% chez PP (et 20%de viande au mieux) et 7.5/8 chez Acana/Orijen par ex, ça me fait doucement rire quand on dit que les "patates sont riches en cendres".

Un chien qui fait des allergies aux protéines ? 
Ou qui plutôt ne supporte pas les multiples protéines végétales qui lui sont néfastes dans son alimentation .?

Si il supportait RC qui est vraiment plutôt mauvais, et je parle même pas de leur éthique (sponsoriser des combats de chiens par ex, ou faire des tests sur animaux), il supportera forcément autre chose, conseiller une gamme hypo de chez PP c'est vraiment risible, suffit de donner une alimentation adaptée (bonne compo/analyse) que le chien aime et supporte.

Ce n'est parce que tes animaux ont eu la diarrhée avec certains produits qu'ils sont mauvais pour autant, bcp de facteurs peuvent l'expliquer, dont la sur-dose, la seule chose qui compte en premier lieu est compo/analyse, ensuite tolérance et appétence, au contraire des aliments comme Orijen et cie dont on parle constamment ici sont 100 fois plus qualitatifs que RC, PP et cie.




> Autant je suis pour faire une ration ménagère (ou du BARF pour les chats) car une alimentation fraiche bien équilibrée et rationnée est idéale. Autant essayer de recréer une alimentation carnée avec des croquettes je suis beaucoup plus dubitative. C'est un aliment sec et ces croquettes ont une teneur en protéine et en cendres élevée. Pour les reins, ça ne me parait pas le top.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Lol oui mais dans la poule il y a les céréales et le chien mange la poule ^^ Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le principe mais il n'y a pas que cela à prendre en compte


Sauf que le
 chien mange sa proie qui aura elle-même pré-digéré les céréales qu'elle aura ingurgitée, ce qui n'a rien à voir.
Le chien reste un carnivore majoritaire/opportuniste on l’appellera comme on veut, mieux vaut lui donner une alimentation à prédominance carnée ou continuer à le bourrer de céréales comme si il était une poule ?

Quand on a voulu donner des farines animales à des herbivores pour la rentabilité on a vu ce que ça a donné, c'est d'ailleurs un scandale que ce soit à nouveau autorisé depuis qques temps...

Certes c'est un aliment sac, c'est pourquoi mieux vaut le réhydrater avant de le donner ou carrément utiliser du lyphilisé (orijen 90/10, Summum, K9/Natural etc...), mais encore une fois en quoi le taux de protéines ou de cendres a qque chose à voir ?
Les protéines sont de bonne qualité, pour grande majorité des protéines ANIMALES, contrairement aux sempiternelles protéines végétales couramment et majoritairement utilisées (et oui c'est moins cher ! peu importe si on flingue l'organisme du chien à long terme...), quant au taux de cendres il n'est pas explosif mais bien souvent entre 7 et 8.5%.
Quand ce taux est plus élevé ça commence à faire bcp, pour un jeune chien en bonne santé passe sans pb, pour un plus âge ou un sénior il faut surveiller cette donnée.




> Heuresement pour lui il a vu des vétos depuis que ça a commencé. 
> Mais ils ne trouvent pas vraiment d'où ça vent. Aucun traitement n'i fait vraiment. Ni Shampooing, ni médocs, ni cortisone.
> Il est traité et vermifugé efficacement aussi.
> La véto pense que c'est une allergie avec un végétale ou une graminée dans l'air, il a une peau très fragile qui devient rouge au moindre contact avec un allergisant.
> 
> Mais vu que ça a commencé au même moment qu'il est passé aux Gosbi grain free ça pourrait aussi venir de là.
> Donc ça vaut le coup d'essayer. 
> Après il a pas des plaques nues non plus, il se gratte souvent c'est tout, et abime un peu son poil mais ça depuis deux mois, et pendant tout ce temps c'est juste une gêne, pas de réel dégâts physique.
> 
> ...


Non ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, j'ai dit que 25% était le STRICT minimum, mais l'idéal étant même au minimum plutôt 30%, et dans l'absolu 35 à 40%.
Ça n'a aucune raison de t'effrayer, tous ceux et celles utilisant ce genre de produits ici pourront te le confirmer, ce n'est en aucun cas nocif, ce qui l'est plus est de continuer à donner de grandes marques connues qui se foutent royalement du consommateur en premier lieu, et des animaux par-dessus le marché !
Évite Gosbi si ça pose des pbs chez toi et essaie autre chose, ce n'est pas le choix qui manque  ::

----------


## blandine15

Merci YenZ !!!! Supers explications !  Je comprends mieux !

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

Je me permets d'intervenir en plussoyant +++ les propos de YenZ sur tout ! C'est une top explication, très juste et très étayée ! 

Et d'ajouter que le taux de cendres seul est à prendre avec précaution, il faut essayer regarder le taux d'humidité des croquettes. Une croquette plus humide (et donc davantage gorgée d'eau) laissera moins de déchets après combustion qu'une croquette plus sèche. En conséquence, il y aura donc un taux de cendres plus important, il faut bien prendre en compte les deux critères.

----------


## lyric64

:: Merci YenZ de nous rappeler qques petits détails,de temps en temps ça fait du bien,surtout moi,qui a tendance à m'endormir !  ::

----------


## lilou 92

> En quoi les patates contiennent plus de cendres ? Les cendres sont les minéraux non détruits lors de la combustion de la croquette, je ne vois pas bien le rapport


Je n'ai jamais dit que les patates contenaient des cendres, les cendres sont des minéraux relis ce que j'ai dit. Et oui un taux élevé de cendres peut etre néfaste pour l'équilibre minéral de l'organisme et joue un role dans le fonctionnement de nombreux organes. 



> Un chien qui fait des allergies aux protéines ? 
> Ou qui plutôt ne supporte pas les multiples protéines végétales qui lui sont néfastes dans son alimentation .?


ce sont des allergies aux protéines animales le + souvent comme le boeuf meme si des allergies aux céréales existent.



> Si il supportait RC qui est vraiment plutôt mauvais, et je parle même pas de leur éthique (sponsoriser des combats de chiens par ex, ou faire des tests sur animaux), il supportera forcément autre chose, conseiller une gamme hypo de chez PP c'est vraiment risible, suffit de donner une alimentation adaptée (bonne compo/analyse) que le chien aime et supporte.


 Si il fait vraiment une allergie aux protéines, il lui faut un aliment qui les hydrolyse donc non ce n'est pas risible de lui conseiller un aliment hypoallergenique. Bien sur, s'il supporte un aliment "physiologique" c'est mieux de lui donner ça.



> Ce n'est parce que tes animaux ont eu la diarrhée avec certains produits qu'ils sont mauvais pour autant, bcp de facteurs peuvent l'expliquer, dont la sur-dose, la seule chose qui compte en premier lieu est compo/analyse, ensuite tolérance et appétence, au contraire des aliments comme Orijen et cie dont on parle constamment ici sont 100 fois plus qualitatifs que RC, PP et cie.


 Il n'y a pas eu de surdose, j'ai eu de la diahrée pendant un mois et demie non stop avec les orijens chats et ça ne s'est arreté qu'au changement de croquette. La diarrhée je l'explique par les croquettes qui contiennent peu de fibre et qui ne moule pas les selles. Après chaque animal est différent je le conçois

Et si bien sur qu une source importante de protéines est néfaste pour les reins

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Et si bien sur qu une source importante de protéines est néfaste pour les reins


Ahem, non en fait.

Effects of Dietary Protein Intake on Renal Functions

----------


## Ortie

Bon, ben ça y est, fin du 2e essai avec carnilove. Il vient de les vomir. :'( Et dire qu'il y a un sac tout neuf dans mon garage, encore tout fermé... 
Pfff, je suis découragée... Des fois je suis à 2 doigts de baisser les bras. C'est possible pour un chien, d'être intolérant à tout sauf å RC ? :'(

----------


## lily130/8

> Je me permets d'intervenir en plussoyant +++ les propos de YenZ sur tout ! C'est une top explication, très juste et très étayée ! 
> 
> Et d'ajouter que le taux de cendres seul est à prendre avec précaution, il faut essayer regarder le taux d'humidité des croquettes. Une croquette plus humide (et donc davantage gorgée d'eau) laissera moins de déchets après combustion qu'une croquette plus sèche. En conséquence, il y aura donc un taux de cendres plus important, il faut bien prendre en compte les deux critères.


+1 !

et il faut y faire attention parce que certaines croquettes sont à 8% d'humidité, d'autres à 13%...

----------


## Chapelle

bonjour,
Quelqu'un connait la gamme SOUTHWEST CANYON de TASTE OF THE WILD ?
 jusqu'à présent je prenais les HIGH PRAIRIE de TASTE OF THE WILD qui convenaient parfaitement à ma chienne husky de 2 ans et demi ... mais celle-ci est moins chère
 Est-ce que toutes les gammes Taste of the wild se valent ?
 Merci pour vos avis

----------


## Quaraba

Je ne pense pas que toutes les gammes de TOW se valent. Moi c'était TOW pacific mais cela n'allait pas, j'étais obligé d'en donner beaucoup plus.

Ortie, tu as vraiment tout essayé?

----------


## motobufflor

Tant qu'on en est à parler du taux de cendres, est ce que les 4% de fibres dans les croquettes de mon chien, acana chicken burbank potato correspond à votre taux de cendres ?
http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...otato/?lang=fr

Sinon j'ai essayé hier soir l'huile de saumon nutrivet et mon chien, après un moment d'interrogation,a dévoré ses croquettes, est ce que cela va continuer rien n'est moins sur.
L'huile il vaut mieux faire des cures ou la donner en permanence ? Merci

----------


## Quaraba

Comme l'a dit Yenz, normalement c'est en cure. Perso, j'en donne en continu car elle a des problèmes de peau.

----------


## YenZ

> Je me permets d'intervenir en plussoyant +++ les propos de YenZ sur tout ! C'est une top explication, très juste et très étayée ! 
> 
> Et d'ajouter que le taux de cendres seul est à prendre avec précaution, il faut essayer regarder le taux d'humidité des croquettes. Une croquette plus humide (et donc davantage gorgée d'eau) laissera moins de déchets après combustion qu'une croquette plus sèche. En conséquence, il y aura donc un taux de cendres plus important, il faut bien prendre en compte les deux critères.


C'est pourquoi mieux vaut regarder à la fois le taux de cendres et le taux de chacun des minéraux (ca, p, mg, na...) ainsi que le rapport ca/p.

Quant à l'humidité certes ça change légèrement la donne mais pas exceptionnellement non plus, certes les taux seront plus élevés si on rapporte le tout sur base sèche avec un aliment plus humide qu'un autre, par ex :

upd grain free = 9.5% de cendres sur 8% d'humidité 
base sèche = 100 - 8 = 92%
9.5/92*100 = 10.32% de cendres sur base sèche

platinum poulet = 6.9 % de cendres avec 18% d'humidité
base sèche = 100 - 18 = 82
6.9/82*100 = 8.41% sur base sèche

platinum agneau = 7.9% de cendres sur 18% d'humidité
base sèche = 100-18 = 82
7.9/82*100 = 9.63% sur base sèche 

orijen adulte poulet = 8% de cendres sur 10% d'humidité
base sèche =100 - 10 = 90
8/90*100 = 8.88% sur base sèche

au final les écarts ne sont pas si importants même si l'humidité reste à prendre en compte, globalement on est très souvent entre 8 et 10 (voir 12/13), les produits dépassant les 10% ou allant jusqu'à 20% (semi-humides) sont déjà bien plus rares  :: 




> *Je n'ai jamais dit que les patates contenaient des cendres,* les cendres sont des minéraux relis ce que j'ai dit. Et oui un taux élevé de cendres peut etre néfaste pour l'équilibre minéral de l'organisme et joue un role dans le fonctionnement de nombreux organes. 
> 
> ce sont des allergies aux protéines animales le + souvent comme le buf même si des allergies aux céréales existent.
>  Si il fait vraiment une allergie aux protéines, il lui faut un aliment qui les hydrolyse donc non ce n'est pas risible de lui conseiller un aliment hypoallergénique. Bien sur, s'il supporte un aliment "physiologique" c'est mieux de lui donner ça.
>  Il n'y a pas eu de surdose, j'ai eu de la diahrée pendant un mois et demie non stop avec les orijens chats et ça ne s'est arreté qu'au changement de croquette. La diarrhée je l'explique par les croquettes qui contiennent peu de fibre et qui ne moule pas les selles. Après chaque animal est différent je le conçois
> 
> Et si bien sur qu une source importante de protéines est néfaste pour les reins


Ah bon ? alors je relis ce que tu as et je te quote :




> Je ne comprends pas vraiment cette mode d'ailleurs *car les croquettes  sans céréales contiennent de la pomme de terre* pour remplacer les  céréales *et sont tres riches en cendres* ce qui n'est pas bon du tout au  long terme.


Soit tu t'exprimes (vraiment) mal, soit perso je comprends comme tu l'as écrit que les pommes de terre sont très riches en cendres ! 
d'ou ma réponse...

Un taux élevé de cendres combiné à un déséquilibre des minéraux entre calcum et phsphore notement peut être néfaste à long terme oui, mais encre faut-il définir un "taux élevé", 7 ou 8% ce n'est pas "élevé".

Idem ce ne sont pas des allergies aux protéines animales, ça peut éventuellement être une intolérence à une certaine source de protéines, ce n'est pas du tout la même chose.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un chien tolèrera mal de la viande de boeuf par ex, qu'il ne tolèrera pas le poulet, l'agneau, le poisson, le canard, l'autruche, le cheval, le kangourou, le faisan ou que sais-je...

Hydrolyser les protéines c'est bien beau, mais ce n'est pas un chien qui a ce type de problème vu qu'il bouffait du RC sans pbs (pas sous gamme hypo), donc oui ce qui est risible ce n'est pas conseiller une gamme hypo (après totu pk pas j'ai bien parlé de maxima hypo même si y'a mieux), c'est conseiller PP ! 
Et surtout l'association PP + hypo c'est ce qui me fait rire  :: 

Tu parles de ta mauvaise expérience avec Orijen sur les chats (ce qui peut aussi arriver avec certains chiens, mais moins que sur les chats), mais ici c'est le topic chiens, si tu avais été sur le topic chats tu aurais vu qu'Orijen n'était pas recommandé, ne serait-ce que par rapport aux taux de minéraux qiu ont été néfastes sur pas mal de chats !

Ca n'a rien à voir avec trop peu de fibres ton problème, Hill's par ex en contient 2 fois moins qu'orijen (1.4% contre 3%), plus de fibres = au contraire plus d'évacuation (ce qu'on trouve dans les aliments light = plus de fibres), soit au contraire il y en a trop, soit tes chats ne tlèrent pas un ou plusieurs ingrédients (patates ou autres)

Quant à l'excès de protéines sur les reins = faux et archi faux, affirmer ça de manière péremptoire sans sources c'est aussi risible.
Mais MuzaRègne a déjà posté le lien qui permettra de t'informer au mieux sans continuer à propager une vieille légende urbaine  :: 




> Bon, ben ça y est, fin du 2e essai avec carnilove. Il vient de les vomir. :'( Et dire qu'il y a un sac tout neuf dans mon garage, encore tout fermé... 
> Pfff, je suis découragée... Des fois je suis à 2 doigts de baisser les bras. C'est possible pour un chien, d'être intolérant à tout sauf å RC ? :'(


Non pas possible  :: 
Si il est si difficile/fragile, as-tu essayé un aliment semi-humide plus appétent type platinum ou natyka ?
je te conseille d'acheter en petit conditionnement pour tester (1.5 kgs ou 5 kgs existent chez platinum, sinon environ 4.5kgs chez Natyka) 




> bonjour,
> Quelqu'un connait la gamme SOUTHWEST CANYON de TASTE OF THE WILD ?
>  jusqu'à présent je prenais les HIGH PRAIRIE de TASTE OF THE WILD qui convenaient parfaitement à ma chienne husky de 2 ans et demi ... mais celle-ci est moins chère
>  Est-ce que toutes les gammes Taste of the wild se valent ?
>  Merci pour vos avis


Non elles ne se valent pas toutes, la high prairie  (adulte pas puppy) contient trop de minéraux et cendres, la weetlands idem, la pacifica pas assez de protéines, trop de calcium et rapport ca/p trop élevé, la sierra et encore pire les puppys = pas assez de protéines, et la southwest = pas vraiment assez de prot mais surtout trop de calcium et rapport ca/p trop élevé.




> Tant qu'on en est à parler du taux de  cendres, est ce que les 4% de fibres dans les croquettes de mon chien,  acana chicken burbank potato correspond à votre taux de cendres ?
> http://www.acana.com/nos-produits/ac...otato/?lang=fr
> 
> Sinon j'ai essayé hier soir l'huile de saumon nutrivet et mon chien,  après un moment d'interrogation,a dévoré ses croquettes, est ce que cela  va continuer rien n'est moins sur.
> L'huile il vaut mieux faire des cures ou la donner en permanence ? Merci


Généralement c'est par cures sauf gros problèmes de peau/poil (après maladie ou autre) auquel cas on peut en continu si besoin !

cendres = Ash (non indiqué sur la compo acana), mais le taux est de 7.5% de mémoire, ou 8% au maximum !

----------


## YenZ

je ne parle pas allemand, mais de ce que j'ai compris et traduit ça me semble vraiment mauvais ! (céréales multiples en premier ingrédient, sous produits, taux trop faibles, bref on est plus ou moins du niveau de pedigree et cie)

----------


## lilou 92

> Soit tu t'exprimes (vraiment) mal, soit perso je comprends comme tu l'as écrit que les pommes de terre sont très riches en cendres ! 
> d'ou ma réponse...


 Ma phrase est parfaitement française, j'ai écrit que ces croquettes contenaient des poommes de terres ET elles sont de plus riche en cendres. Je ne vois pas comment l'écrire autrement, il suffit de parler français



> Idem ce ne sont pas des allergies aux protéines animales, ça peut éventuellement être une intolérence à une certaine source de protéines, ce n'est pas du tout la même chose.
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un chien tolèrera mal de la viande de boeuf par ex, qu'il ne tolèrera pas le poulet, l'agneau, le poisson, le canard, l'autruche, le cheval, le kangourou, le faisan ou que sais-je...


 Non bien sur, les chiens allergiques sont chacun allegiques à différentes choses, comme pour toutes les espèces d'ailleurs, mais dire que c'est forcement les céréales c'est un raccourci. Tu peux avoir des croquettes céréales qui conviennent à des chiens et qui ne conviennent pas à d'autre. Idem pour les croquettes sans céréales.
Pour un chien intolérant au sans céréales qui est bien sous RC je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait absolument changer l'alimentation.



> Hydrolyser les protéines c'est bien beau, mais ce n'est pas un chien qui a ce type de problème vu qu'il bouffait du RC sans pbs (pas sous gamme hypo), donc oui ce qui est risible ce n'est pas conseiller une gamme hypo (après totu pk pas j'ai bien parlé de maxima hypo même si y'a mieux), c'est conseiller PP !


 Si tu relis mon message encore une fois je lui ai conseillé de repasser sous RC avant d'envisager autre chose.  Tu sembles avoir un immense soucis avec ces marques. Effectivement je n'avais pas lu le taux de fibres des orijens, donc mon soucis de diarrhée est autre chose mais ça ne me réconforte pas plus autemps. 
Pour le reste tu semble buttée sur la question donc je pense que le débat est stérile alors je te laisse

----------


## YenZ

Alors au temps pour moi si je ne comprends rien, mais rien que le fait de dire




> Je ne comprends pas vraiment cette mode d'ailleurs *car les croquettes  sans céréales contiennent de la pomme de terre* pour remplacer les  céréales *et sont tres riches en cendres* ce qui n'est pas bon du tout au  long terme.



C'est déjà archi faux en soi.

1 - car tous les sans céréales ne contiennent pas de la patate (la majorité oui)
2 - car tous les sans céréales ne sont pas riches en cendres qu'il y ait ou non de la patate d'ailleurs !


Si tu avais lu le topic tu verrais que la personne concernée souhaite changer son alimentation, nous ne faisons donc que répondre à sa demande.
Si tu suivais le topic tu saurais aussi qu'on conseille aussi bien des croquettes sans céréales que des croquettes avec (peu) et de préférence 1 seule (le riz) de céréales.
Où as-tu vu qu'on incriminait forcément et systématiquement les céréales ? (la multiplicité et le fait d'avoir majoritairement des céréales oui, mais c'est valable pour la patate ou ce que tu veux d'autre du moment que c'est en excès dans la compo, c'est d'ailleurs indiqué page 360)
C'est doublement faux car le chien mange RC (donc des céréales) et que ça ne semble pas être la source du problème !

Je lui conseillerais aussi de repasser sous RC si rien n'est bien toléré par le chien, mais pour ça faut tester, c'est plutôt toi qui vient ici raconter des choses fausses et sans fondements (cf le rôle des protéines en excès selon toi, sans même préciser quelles protéines ou quelles quantités, ou quelles sources ?).

J'ai en effet un soucis avec les marques qui jouissent dune bonne image grâce au marketing mais qui sont pourtant bel et bien nazes, et envers les gens obtus qui les défendent becs et ongles sans avoir d'arguments et de sources à l'appui.
Donc si tu préfères penser que je suis butté, et non pas buttée, sur la question c'est ton droit, vu que tu ne veux/peux rien entendre d'autre je pense en effet que le débat est stérile  :: 
Preuve en est tu parles de fibres pour orijen chats et ta mauvaise expérience, sans même pour autant t'être penchée sur la question ne serait-ce que par rapport à cette histoire de fibres, certes ça ne te réconforte pas pour autant, mais avant d'avancer et d'affirmer des choses c'est encore mieux de se renseigner  :: 





> ingrédients : viande et sous produits animaux, cereales, etc
>  c'est surtout pour voir si ca peut concurrencer Fido, j'ai des amis qui  donnent ca >< alors je me suis dis que ca parraissait "moins  pire"


Oui grosso modo ça doit être du même acabit, peut-être que Fido est encore pire, faut voir aussi en fonction du prix, mais franchement quitte à prendre du pas cher prends du outdog 500 (croissance car plus riche, sinon entretien) chez décathlon pour environ 35/15 kgs !!
C'est 2 fois plus cher que Pedigree mais aussi bien mieux... u sinon dans la même gamme de prix regarde brit ou brit care, ou une marque équivalente sur zoofast tu trouveras surement pas moins cher ! (à vérifier)

----------


## YenZ

Le énergie =) http://www.decathlon.fr/outdog-500-p...d_8163497.html

Le croissance (va pour des adultes) =) http://www.decathlon.fr/outdog-500-p...d_8163495.html

Sinon en magasin (maxizoo) tu as real nature classic ou peut-être le "black angus" en adulte ou puppy qui est pas mal ! (Je choisirais le puppy)

----------


## lily130/8

> Le énergie =) http://www.decathlon.fr/outdog-500-p...d_8163497.html
> 
> Le croissance (va pour des adultes) =) http://www.decathlon.fr/outdog-500-p...d_8163495.html
> 
> Sinon en magasin (maxizoo) tu as real nature classic ou peut-être le "black angus" en adulte ou puppy qui est pas mal ! (Je choisirais le puppy)


je trouve les minéraux bien élevés quand même :/

dans certaines animaleries à Paris on trouve des orijen et acana, c'est pas le cas vers chez toi?

----------


## YenZ

C'est clair que les minéraux sont élevés, mais vu que ses amis ne souhaitent pas commander sur le net + du pas cher à ce que j'ai compris, y'a pas grand choix, sauf éventuellement le outdog entretien mais qui est peu riche (24/10) et bcp plus faible en minéraux.

http://www.decathlon.fr/outdog-500-e...oductMoreInfos

Je pensais aussi à Brit mais les prix ont sacrément augmenté dernièrement, environ 20% depuis changement de sac/gammes/compos, en sacs déchirés ça peut le faire mais c'est en ligne ! (environ 35/45€/15kgs)

http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/18-brit

A moins de 3€/kg et sans commander sur le net ça commence à être compliqué pour ne pas trouver un truc dégueu, c'est pour ça que je pensais à Outdog car on le trouve facilement chez décathlon, sinon au pire Xaros ils te paient et tu commandes toi sur le net, comme ça tu as un choix bcp plus large  ::  (ça évite la perte de temps à se déplacer + cassage de dos au passage)

*Lily :* Je dois bien avouer que je ne vais plus, ou presque, en animalerie, mais dans celles que je connais (truffaut, jardiland, animalis...) il n'y a pas ce type de produits.
Dans certaines petites boutiques sur Paris ou RP oui ça peut se trouver, mais ça ne court pas encore les rues !

----------


## Ortie

> Non pas possible 
> Si il est si difficile/fragile, as-tu essayé un aliment semi-humide plus appétent type platinum ou natyka ?
> je te conseille d'acheter en petit conditionnement pour tester (1.5 kgs ou 5 kgs existent chez platinum, sinon environ 4.5kgs chez Natyka)


Je crois qu’il est fragile ET difficile, le petit voyou.

En échantillon, il me reste Maxima cotecnica grain free et Exclusive of gosbi grain free. Je pensais donc tester ça, d’abord Maxima puis si ça ne marche pas gosbi, puis si ça ne marche toujours pas, je pensais partir sur :

Un acana avec céréalesPlatinium agneau (des fois que ce serait le poulet qu’il digère mal ?)

Ca te paraît correct ?

Sinon, j’ai essayé le coup de réhydrater les croquettes pour améliorer l’appétence : il a regardé la gamelle d’un drôle d’air, et il est parti. (Genre : "Plutôt mourir de faim que de boulotter ton espèce de bouillie infâme. Maîtresse indigne.")

Punaise, c’est dur en ce moment… Mes parents me font culpabiliser, ils me répètent que je ferais mieux de laisser « cette pauvre bête » manger ses RC adorées et d’arrêter de lui empoisonner la vie avec mes « trucs bizarres » qui le rendent malade. Ca me fait mal au cœur quand j’entends ça, j’ai l’impression de torturer mon loulou…  :Frown:  Et lui, bien sûr, me regarde avec ses grands yeux tendres… J’ai peur de finir par craquer.  ::

----------


## Phnix

L'huile de saumon, ça joue aussi sur le cérébral ? C'est bon après un AVC ? 
(Pour savoir si je commande ce weekend ou si j'attends un peu)

----------


## lily130/8

> C'est clair que les minéraux sont élevés, mais vu que ses amis ne souhaitent pas commander sur le net + du pas cher à ce que j'ai compris, y'a pas grand choix, sauf éventuellement le outdog entretien mais qui est peu riche (24/10) et bcp plus faible en minéraux.
> 
> http://www.decathlon.fr/outdog-500-e...oductMoreInfos
> 
> Je pensais aussi à Brit mais les prix ont sacrément augmenté dernièrement, environ 20% depuis changement de sac/gammes/compos, en sacs déchirés ça peut le faire mais c'est en ligne ! (environ 35/45€/15kgs)
> 
> http://www.pets-animalia.fr/fr/18-brit
> 
> A moins de 3€/kg et sans commander sur le net ça commence à être compliqué pour ne pas trouver un truc dégueu, c'est pour ça que je pensais à Outdog car on le trouve facilement chez décathlon, sinon au pire Xaros ils te paient et tu commandes toi sur le net, comme ça tu as un choix bcp plus large  (ça évite la perte de temps à se déplacer + cassage de dos au passage)
> ...


j'avais pas capté le critère "pas cher" ^^
je vais uniquement dans celle où on fait nos journées d'adoption (d'ailleurs je sais pas si on appelle ça une animalerie vu qu'il n'y a pas d'animaux à vendre?), et il y a des orijen et acana (si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un...)

----------


## Quaraba

Phnix, je ne sais pas si cela peut-être utile mais normalement c'est bon pour les problèmes cardiaques et cardio-vasculaires car beaucoup d'oméga 3.

----------


## motobufflor

deuxième repas avec l'huile de saumon (3 pressions) et gamelle avalée en deux rzmps troix mouvements, cela fait plaisir de voir son chien descendre sa gamelle.
Encore une petite précision si possible, donc l'huile de saumon à donner en cure mais de quelle durée et combien de fois par an.

----------


## Quaraba

Motobufflor, tout dépend des besoins (état de la peau...), tu peux faire une cure d'un mois. Il y en a beaucoup qui le font au changement de mue. ::

----------


## blandine15

Toujours dans ma recherche propre à mon loulou a peau sensible ne supportant pas les gosbi grain free, je suis tombée sur Lukullus et Lupo Natural avec de bonnes compos et des pressions à froid. Seul hic 9/10% de graisse .... !
n'y-a-t-il pas de risque avec si peu de graisse ???

J'aime beaucoup la compo des nutram grain free poulet... même si ça commence à être cher... a voir !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pas assez de graisses et pas assez de protéines, donc beaucoup de glucides, c'est pas terrible. Quand je m'en servais pour une chienne en FA, j'utilisais ça comme base et je complétais avec oeuf et viande.

----------


## blandine15

Merci ! C'est ce que je pensais.. dommage !  Et nutram grain free poulet ? http://www.nutram.com/product.php?id=0f1d0a0a8h5s 

c'est cher par contre..

----------


## Ortie

> Merci ! C'est ce que je pensais.. dommage !  Et nutram grain free poulet ? http://www.nutram.com/product.php?id=0f1d0a0a8h5s 
> c'est cher par contre..


La compo me paraît bonne, mais ça m'étonne un peu de ne voir que du pois comme source de glucide... Je suis curieuse d'avoir l'avis des pros sur le sujet.

----------


## lyric64

> La compo me paraît bonne, mais ça m'étonne un peu de ne voir que du pois comme source de glucide... Je suis curieuse d'avoir l'avis des pros sur le sujet.


Comme source de glucides tu as des petits pois,des pois chiches, du tapioca,  ::

----------


## motobufflor

Gardez vous votre huile de saumon au réfrigérateur ? J'ai lu qu'elle s'oxydait moins vite au froid, qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## joloclo

Coucou,j'ai envie de changer de croq mais evidement il y a tjs un "truc" qui ne me convient pas lol,j'hésite entre Nutram mais elles viennent d'aussi loin que les Acana donc...Black Angus de M.M,Applaws ou me laisser tenter par les Ultra Premium Direct car elles st faites en France,vos avis????????????

----------


## Quaraba

L'huile de saumon n'est pas au réfrigérateur mais dans un endroit frais et sombre de la maison.

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

Effectivement, si l'aliment est "meilleur", la ration est souvent moindre puisque le chien assimile mieux et davantage sa ration. Après ça n'est pas une science exacte surtout pour un chien qui aura eu l'habitude de manger "plus". Il faut faire attention dans ce cas à la satiété provoquée des aliments.

C'est une belle démarche que tu essayes d'entreprendre ! Je te souhaite de réussir, après par expérience s'ils ne veulent pas y mettent du leur (autre que ça doit être équivalent si ce n'est moins cher), c'est assez compliqué de faire entendre raison.

----------


## May-May

Je liquide le dernier sac de TOTW, et je laisse tomber cette marque. Avec les Acana, il y avait une "bonne" odeur de poissons, là ça sent la croquette industrielle, avec une sorte d'arrière goût plastique...
Les chiens les boudent, même avec l'huile de saumon, et leur crottes ne sont vraiment pas belles.

----------


## May-May

Non, mais je vais les passer aux Carnilove  ::  J'avais laissé tombé Acana, parce qu'avec deux chiens de 24 et 28 kg, c'est un budget, mais si ça ne convient pas, tant pis je reprendrais les Acana  :Embarrassment:

----------


## didoodah

bonjour, je fais appel à rescue pour une info concernant les croquettes brit.. adulte large;
je les achète régulièrement depuis plus d'un an pour mes 3 chiens sans pb.. mais depuis peu, la couleur des croquettes a changé, avant dernier sac (date limite oct 2015) elles étaient d'un jaune pâle. les déjections de mes chiens plus fréquentes et plus dures
et là, dernier sac (date limite dec 2015) ; les croquettes sont limite orange j'allait écrire fluo... et mes 3 chiens sont en diahrrée... 
je n'ai pas d'info chez mon revendeur... (jmt)

----------


## lily130/8

> bonjour, je fais appel à rescue pour une info concernant les croquettes brit.. adulte large;
> je les achète régulièrement depuis plus d'un an pour mes 3 chiens sans pb.. mais depuis peu, la couleur des croquettes a changé, avant dernier sac (date limite oct 2015) elles étaient d'un jaune pâle. les déjections de mes chiens plus fréquentes et plus dures
> et là, dernier sac (date limite dec 2015) ; les croquettes sont limite orange j'allait écrire fluo... et mes 3 chiens sont en diahrrée... 
> je n'ai pas d'info chez mon revendeur... (jmt)


vue la compo de ces croquettes (qui est vraiment pas terrible pour pas dire mauvaise...) je pense pas que tu trouves d'autres personnes ici qui en donnent et pourraient témoigner. dans tous les cas je pense qu'il serait mieux d'en changer  ::

----------


## rhythms

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index....g_food_reviews

voici un article qui met à mal les "dog food reviews"

----------


## Quaraba

Article intéressant mais déjà que c'est compliqué de trouver la croquette alors là. ::

----------


## YenZ

> Je crois qu’il est fragile ET difficile, le petit voyou.
> 
> En échantillon, il me reste Maxima cotecnica grain free et Exclusive of gosbi grain free. Je pensais donc tester ça, d’abord Maxima puis si ça ne marche pas gosbi, puis si ça ne marche toujours pas, je pensais partir sur :
> 
> Un acana avec céréalesPlatinium agneau (des fois que ce serait le poulet qu’il digère mal ?) 
> 
> Ca te paraît correct ?
> 
> Sinon, j’ai essayé le coup de réhydrater les croquettes pour améliorer l’appétence : il a regardé la gamelle d’un drôle d’air, et il est parti. (Genre : "Plutôt mourir de faim que de boulotter ton espèce de bouillie infâme. Maîtresse indigne.")
> ...


Bah disons que lui faire tester 100 marques avant de trouver la bonne c'est pas forcément bien non plus, je pense que platinum pourrait être un bon choix (en gamme chiots poulet car plus riche), je ne sais pas si tu fais mieux de tester encore d'abord Maxima puis Gosbi ou directement Platinum, à toi de voir.

Pour réhydrater (sauf platinum vu que semi-humide) mets de l'eau tiède (un petit peu assez pour que ça flotte presque un peu) et normalement en +/- 30 min tout est absorbé.
Mais certains chiens ont du mal vu que ça fait un peu bouillie et plus du tout croquant, ma femelle aime plus, mon mâle peut-être moins mais en même temps il mangerait n'importe quoi.

Si au bout du compte il ne supporte/aime rien faudra penser à le repasser sur ses RC pendant un moment avant de voilr lui trouver autre chose éventuellement plus tard ^^




> L'huile de saumon, ça joue aussi sur le cérébral ? C'est bon après un AVC ? 
> (Pour savoir si je commande ce weekend ou si j'attends un peu)





> Amélioration de la qualité du poil et de la peau,  action antiinflammatoire (peau, articulation), stimulation de l'immunité  et *du fonctionnement cérébral,* *diminution des risques d'accident  cardiovasculaire*, augmentation de la fécondité mâles et femelles.
> 
> Augmentation de l'apport en lipides facilement assimilables pour des chiens de travail très actifs ou devant reprendre du poids.





> Merci ! C'est ce que je pensais.. dommage !  Et nutram grain free poulet ? http://www.nutram.com/product.php?id=0f1d0a0a8h5s 
> 
> c'est cher par contre..


c'est très cher et principalement des légumineux comme source de glucides, mais pourquoi pas si chien qui supporte mal la patate et si tu le trouves moins cher en sacs abimés ou pas (voir sur pets-animalia, zoofast... page 360), même si perso vu le prix et que des légumineux je choisirais du coup autre chose.





> Coucou,j'ai envie de changer de croq mais evidement il y a tjs un "truc" qui ne me convient pas lol,j'hésite entre Nutram mais elles viennent d'aussi loin que les Acana donc...Black Angus de M.M,Applaws ou me laisser tenter par les Ultra Premium Direct car elles st faites en France,vos avis????????????


[mode commercial upd]
Coucou Jo !
Ça dépend, si tu privilégies le budget, rapport qualité/prix, et le côté "made in france" surement upd  :: 
Sinon Applaws si bien toléré, ou MM ensuite  :: 





> Yenz oui sinon faudrait que moi je commande, sauf que courrir après les sous, ca va vite m'enerver ><
> 
> du coup j'ai pensé a UPD en pas cher et de qualité convenable, nan ? c'est moins de 3euros le kilos, j'ai promis a mles amis que si la qualité etait meilleur les chiens devaient manger moins, alors help 
> 
> les 3 chiens concernés sont des border collie (les deux amis confondus)


Je croyais qu'il voulaient mettre moins que ça c'est pour ça que je pensais à outdog, mais oui upd c'est bon un juste milieu  :: 

[/off mode commercial upd]

----------


## Chapelle

Merci pour la réponse rapide Yenz. Mais là je suis perdue  ::  du coup, faut prendre quoi comme gamme chez Taste of the wild ? merci

----------


## blandine15

Suite à vos conseils j'ai finalement opté pour brit carnilove chez ncln.Je reviendrai vous donner mon avis dans quelques semaines, en espérant que mon loulou ne se grattera plus !Et e pense que le jour où j'aurais els moyens ce sera platinum.. vraiment excellente compo, semi humide ect... mais actuellement un peu hors budget pour moi.

----------


## didou752

Bonjour à tous, je reviens vers vous parce que je ne trouve pas la réponse seule. Pin'up vient de se faire opérer des ligaments croisés, et le véto conseille très fortement de la passer aux hill's j/d qui ont semble t'il un véritable effet préventif sur l'arthrose. Au vu de la composition j'ai pas spécialement envie, j'avais prévu pour ma part de la repasser aux orijens qui contiennent de la glucosamine et de la chondroïtine en plus d'un complément alimentaire et d'huile de saumon. Ma question étant est ce qu'il existe une gamme avec une composition correcte orientée troubles articulaires qui pourrait être plus adaptée ? 
 d'avance

----------


## lily130/8

je dirai orijen senior. il existe des compléments aussi pour les articulations.

----------


## pomku

Didou, fais des cures de Locox à ta toutoute Mais pas immédiatement, attends d'abord qu'elle ne soit plus sous antibios et antidouleurs post op (si elle a été opérée hier, elle en a encore pour quelques jours normalement).
Le Locox est très efficace pour ça, il contient tout ce qu'il faut. 
Comme ça, ta miss pourra manger les croquettes qu'elle aime, le Locox supplémentera le manque de chondro-gluco tralala  ::

----------


## didou752

Merci pour vos retours. Pour le moment elle est effectivement sous anti douleurs, je vais attendre la fin et la passer sous complément alimentaire.

----------


## lyric64

Bonjour Lily,dis moi connais-tu le *taux de sodium* dans les *Sanabelle No grain* stp? je ne trouve pas 
merci

edit je me suis trompée de post ! pardon

----------


## lily130/8

tu t'es trompée de topic là  :: 
mais oui je le connais, il est à 0.2%

on le trouve ici, c'est "Selen (als Natriumselenit)" http://www.bosch-tiernahrung.de/index.php?site=sorte_sanabelle_no_grain#fragment-2

----------


## lyric64

> tu t'es trompée de topic là 
> mais oui je le connais, il est à 0.2%
> 
> on le trouve ici, c'est "Selen (als Natriumselenit)" http://www.bosch-tiernahrung.de/index.php?site=sorte_sanabelle_no_grain#fragment-2


 oui je sais Lily ! je suis une grande fatiguée lol  hum hum mais je l'ai noté aussi sur l'autre
topic lol !
en tous cas merci 

Donc le mot "* sodium" =sélénite ou sélénium* ! Punaise ! peuvent pas être plus claire les uns et les autres hein !

----------


## didou752

Le sélénium et le sodium sont 2 minéraux bien distinct.

----------


## lily130/8

Non c'est pas la même chose. J'ai pas fais attention je croyais que selen voulait juste dire sel ^^

Du coup je comprend pas parce que la traduction serait "Sélénium (sous forme de sélénite de sodium)"

Yenz, tu saurai nous eclairer?

----------


## lyric64

Merci Lily ! donc on fait appel à sieur YenZ ! Help !

----------


## YenZ

> Merci pour la réponse rapide Yenz. Mais là je suis perdue  du coup, faut prendre quoi comme gamme chez Taste of the wild ? merci


De préférence autre chose que TOTW  ::  (voir page 360)




> Suite à vos conseils j'ai finalement opté pour brit carnilove chez ncln.Je reviendrai vous donner mon avis dans quelques semaines, en espérant que mon loulou ne se grattera plus !Et e pense que le jour où j'aurais els moyens ce sera platinum.. vraiment excellente compo, semi humide ect... mais actuellement un peu hors budget pour moi.


A part Platinum tu as Natyka en semi-humide, qui est bien moins cher surtout par plusieurs sacs !! (dégressif à partir de 30 kgs)




> Bonjour à tous, je reviens vers vous parce que je ne trouve pas la réponse seule. Pin'up vient de se faire opérer des ligaments croisés, et le véto conseille très fortement de la passer aux hill's j/d qui ont semble t'il un véritable effet préventif sur l'arthrose. Au vu de la composition j'ai pas spécialement envie, j'avais prévu pour ma part de la repasser aux orijens qui contiennent de la glucosamine et de la chondroïtine en plus d'un complément alimentaire et d'huile de saumon. Ma question étant est ce qu'il existe une gamme avec une composition correcte orientée troubles articulaires qui pourrait être plus adaptée ? 
>  d'avance


On en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois Hill's j/d = un peu escroquerie quand tu sais que les taux de gluco/chondro sont moins importants qu'Orijen ou Gosbi par ex.
Effectivement mieux vaut opter par ex pour Orijen senior + faire des cures de locox par ex (ou autre), + huile de saumon par ex comme le disaient lily et pomku  :: 




> oui je sais Lily ! je suis une grande fatiguée lol  hum hum mais je l'ai noté aussi sur l'autre
> topic lol !
> en tous cas merci 
> 
> Donc le mot "* sodium" =sélénite ou sélénium* ! Punaise ! peuvent pas être plus claire les uns et les autres hein !





> Non c'est pas la même chose. J'ai pas fais attention je croyais que selen voulait juste dire sel ^^
> 
> Du coup je comprend pas parce que la traduction serait "Sélénium (sous forme de sélénite de sodium)"
> 
> Yenz, tu saurai nous eclairer?


Bah j'suis tout comme vous j'y capte pas grand chose, et l'allemand me file des boutons !  

Lily a raison, sauf que sel se dit à priori salz, la traduction de "Selen (als Natriumselenit)" est bien selen = sélénium , sodium = natrium als = "comme" d'où la traduction qui serait bien "Selenium (comme/sous forme de sélénite de sodium)"

*selenium :* Le sélénium (Se) est un élément chimique, de la famille des chalcogènes.
C'est un oligoélément, mais à très faible dose. Il est toxique  (voire très toxique sous certaines formes) à des concentrations à peine  plus élevées que celles qui en font un oligoélément indispensable.


Le sélénium, comme les autres antioxydants, joue un rôle  complémentaire dans la lutte contre tous les états de stress oxydatif  auxquels est soumis lorganisme : vieillissement, effort physique  intense, pollution, cancers, maladies inflammatoires.

Cet oligo-élément est un antioxydant qui agit en synergie avec la  vitamine E pour protéger les membranes cellulaires, en particulier  celles des cellules musculaires.

On le trouve sous forme de sels minéraux, dans les poissons, mais aussi dans les viandes en moindre quantité.

*
sélénite de sodium (merci google) :* 
Le sélénite de sodium, Na2SeO3, est un composé chimique du sélénium. C'est une source de sélénium dans divers compléments nutritifs.

 L'ion sélénite a également un effet antiseptique. On le retrouve dans  la composition de certains milieux de culture en bactériologie.

*sodium :* 

Les apports en sodium ne posent pas de problème particulier, même  lors defforts physiques intenses puisque, le chien et le chat ne  transpirant pas, ils nen perdent pas à cette occasion, contrairement à  lhomme et au cheval. Seules certaines maladies cardiaques seront  redevables dun moindre apport alimentaire en sodium. Lors de diarrhée  importante, il est indiqué dutiliser des poudres de réhydratation à  mélanger à leau de boisson en veillant à ce que celles-ci soient  isotoniques, pour compenser les pertes en électrolytes, dont le sodium  en particulier.


Le sodium est un élément minéral majeur, métal alcalin, qualifié en  nutrition de macro-élément minéral de par son importance quantitative  pour lorganisme.


Cet élément minéral est essentiel au fonctionnement de la cellule :


en assurant léquilibre de pression entre lintérieur et lextérieur de celle-ci ;en jouant des rôles importants dans son métabolisme énergétique. 
 Le sodium est également lélément régulateur de léquilibre hydrique  (sensation de soif, ou élimination par lurine). Ses rôles sont  étroitement liés à ceux du potassium. La façon la plus simple de  prévenir la formation de calculs urinaires chez le chat est dencourager  le chat à boire et donc à éliminer. Des volumes durine importants  augmentent la fréquence des mictions et aident ainsi à évacuer les  cristaux se formant dans les voies urinaires. Augmenter légèrement la  teneur en chlorure de sodium de laliment encourage la consommation  deau et stimule la diurèse.



On fournit  le sodium nécessaire à lanimal par le biais du chlorure de sodium (sel  de cuisine), dorigine minérale ou marine. Le sel de cuisine ou  chlorure de sodium (NaCl) contient 39 % de sodium et 61% de chlorure.  Ajouter 2,5% de NaCl dans un aliment conduit à augmenter le taux de  sodium d1%.


=) http://www.technidog.com/actualites/...nts-chien.html

----------


## didou752

Merci Yenz, je n'avais pas réussi à retrouver d'info sur le hill's j/d.

----------


## vans

> =) http://www.technidog.com/actualites/...nts-chien.html


Je viens de lire ton lien YenZ, je copie colle le petit paragraphe qui me parait faux.
Car on dit toujours que les taux de calcium et phosphore doit etre le plus bas possible pour les chiens de grande race pour ne pas qu'ils grandissent trop vite



> *A quel moment les chiens sont-ils les plus sujets à des carences ?*Les* chiots en croissance* : en cas de parasitisme  important, race de grande taille (besoin important en phosphore et en  calcium) comme le Berger Allemand, le Dogue Allemand, le Rottweiler, le  Labrador, le Golden Retriever…

----------


## YenZ

> Merci Yenz, je n'avais pas réussi à retrouver d'info sur le hill's j/d.


c'était ici (bas de page) =) http://www.hillspet.fr/fr-fr/product...lorie-dry.html




> Je viens de lire ton lien YenZ, je copie colle le petit paragraphe qui me parait faux.
> Car on dit toujours que les taux de calcium et phosphore doit etre le plus bas possible pour les chiens de grande race pour ne pas qu'ils grandissent trop vite


Eact tu as bien fait de relever !  :: 
Après tout dépend ce qu'ils entendent par ça, si on a 1.25 de p pour 1.55 de Ca ça va très bien, après si c'est TOTW avec parfois 1.4 de p pour 2.1 de Ca c'est sur que ça va poser pb.


Repas cru pour les 2 monstres, Dixy même pas peur comme a son habitude, Faya un peu plus gourde et délicate comme à son habitude...


Spoiler:

----------


## vans

YenZ, c'est quoi comme morceau de viande ?
Tes loulous se donnent à coeur joie mais il y a de la triche, il y en a un qui a un morceau plus petit donc c'est plus facile à manger  (dsl je sais pas qui est qui sur la vidéo)
Ils sont tres beau tes loulous, ils sont pas tout rond comme ceux que je rencontre dans mon quartier

----------


## pomku

Rhôôôô ! Faya et Dixy ! ::  ::  ::

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ, c'est quoi comme morceau de viande ?
> Tes loulous se donnent à coeur joie mais il y a de la triche, il y en a un qui a un morceau plus petit donc c'est plus facile à manger  (dsl je sais pas qui est qui sur la vidéo)
> Ils sont tres beau tes loulous, ils sont pas tout rond comme ceux que je rencontre dans mon quartier


D'abord merci pour les compliments, ils apprécient toujours !  (en particulier Faya qui est ronfle tout à côté de moi)

Très bonne question pour la viandasse !  :: 
De mémoire je crois que c'est de l'épaule ou du jarret (de veau svp !  ), en même temps je connais un peu le boucher et je venais d'acheter pour 100€ de viande donc il a pas rechigné à me donner quelques morceaux pour les z'affreux ! (il a eu toute sa vie une tripotée de dogues allemands nourris au cru, 1.2 kgs par jour ! du coup il est content de filer quelques morceaux pour les chiens de ses clients ^^)

Ouais je me fais la même réflexion quand je croise d'autres chiens lol, et en particulier d'autres jacks, ils sont bien bien plus ronds que les miens, et surtout moins endurants à l'effort ! (y'a pas de mystère, l'alimentation (et les sorties/jeux) jouent pour beaucoup)

Lol oui y'a de la triche mais j'ai changé à tour de rôle, une fois le petit morceau, une fois le gros, comme ça pas de jaloux chacun a gouté au morceau de l'autre !

Par contre j'ai gardé un œil (très) attentif lors de la dégustation, l'un et l'autre qui sont pourtant un couple ayant tendance à se montrer les dents légèrement si un des 2 était intéressé par le morceau de l'autre, 
d'où le fait d'avoir échangé les morceaux  :: 

Sur la vidéo le gros lardon bicolore fauve et blanc c'est mon mâle, bonne pâte et gourmand, de 6 ans et demi (qu'il fête dans 3 jours), Dixy, et la crevette dominante qui ne supporte presque aucun chien à part son mec et une copine, tricolore sur la tête et blanche sur le corps, c'est ma femelle, Faya tout juste 4 ans depuis 2 mois.




> Rhôôôô ! Faya et Dixy !


Sont mignons hein ?  ::  ::  
Enfin t'es pas mal gâtée non plus je trouve !! 
1 de ces 4 (faut que je la retrouve) je posterai la photo de Faya qui prie aussi comme Krakou (sauf que elle c'est plus pour le jeu vu que c'est une fanatique de la balle, que pour les bras), ils font vraiment la paire ces 2 là !! ::  ::

----------


## lily130/8

> en même temps je connais un peu le boucher et je venais d'acheter pour 100€ de viande


ça, ça va déplaire à beaucoup de monde à mon avis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vans

> D'abord merci pour les compliments, ils apprécient toujours !  (en particulier Faya qui est ronfle tout à côté de moi)
> 
> Très bonne question pour la viandasse ! 
> De mémoire je crois que c'est de l'épaule ou du jarret (de veau svp !  ),


De rien  
éh béh c'est pas de la nioniotte !!! Ils sont bien gaté.
Mais (oui j'ai toujours un mais) niveau digestion sa leur fait rien ? car c'est quand meme des gros morceaux.
J'ai jamais osé donné autant en cru (souvent c'était l'os de la côte de boeuf) donc avec des parties cuites

----------


## lyric64

Merci YenZ pour tes recherches sur le selenium/sodium je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les fabricants de croquettes
ne notent pas tous tous les taux que ce soit donc notamment de sodium! Bref!
Ils sont trop mignons des loulous  et bien sages avec leur gros nonos lol ! ( hs c'est quel harnais que tu leur as acheté? je cherche pour mes filles  ::  )

----------


## Flee

Bonjour les gens.

Je suis tjs aux Acana Light & Fit pour mon chien et j'ai adopté les Brit Carnilove pour ma chienne, elle a pas l'air de se jeter dessus mais elle est en forme, je verrais pour changer si elle commence à rechigner mais pour l'instant je vais recommander un paquet.
J'ai vu que "duchienohchat" ne vendait plus de Carnilove, j'en ai trouvé sur NCLN ou bien atoushop, y a mieux ailleurs ou c'est le moins cher ?

Merci d'avance =)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Par contre Yenz, spoiler pour les photos de BARF sur Rescue (ou c'est interdit peut être d'ailleurs, je sais plus).

----------


## Kybou!

Non mais t'es sérieuse là ???  ::

----------


## doriola

J'ai un vieux chien qui a de l'arthrose et je lui donne actuellement des croquettes spécial arthrose que j'ai trouvé chez maxizoo. Sauf que en lisant ce post j'ai lu que les orijen sont aussi bien pour l'arthrose.
Et perso je trouve niveau composition les orijen sont mieux il y a plus de viande.
Seulement je n'arrive pas à comparer pour ce qui est des chondroite dans lesquels des croquettes il y en a le plus. Pour les orijen il y a la quantité en kg et pour les pet balance la quantité est pour 100g et moi je suis nulle en math  

Donc j'aurais voulu avoir votre avis. Voilà le lien vers la composition des pet balance medica (désolé c'est en allemand mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux)
http://www.petbalance.de/fileadmin/u...lenke_2012.pdf

Je précise que en complément je donne du luposan en granulé que j'ai trouvé sur zooplus c'est pour l'arthrose et je trouve que ça marche plutôt bien
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/co...ns_chien/44510

Et j'en profite pour vous demander si c'est vrai que l'huile de saumon est bon pour un chien qui a de l'arthrose? est ce que ça peut l'aider?

----------


## stik

1kg = 1000g, donc tu multiplies par 10 la quantité pour 100g des pets balance et tu as l'équivalent.

----------


## doriola

Merci donc c'est bien ce que je pensais, il y en a plus dans les orijen et les acana.

Ce qui m'arrange vu que je donne déjà acana prairie sauvage à deux de mes chiens, je pourrais aussi le donner à celui qui a de l'arthrose.

Et pour l'huile de saumon, quelqu'un sait si c'est bon pour l'arthrose? ça m’intéresserait de le savoir

----------


## Quaraba

voila le descriptif de l'huile de saumon grizzly sur pet boutik:
"Huile de saumon Grizzly est un produit *100% naturel* pure provenant de *saumons sauvages d'Alaska.* Elle est riche en *EPA* et en *DHA,* des acides gras polyinsaturés *oméga 3* . 
*BENEFICE NUTRITIONNELS* 
Apport énergétique
Optimise les fonctions normales du cerveau et neuroniques
Diminue les risques cardio-vasculaires
Régule les concentrations des triglycérides et de cholestérol sanguin
Favorise la fertilité en stimulant la synthèse de sperme et d'ovocytes
Lutte contre l'hypertension vasculaire
Diminue les problèmes d'arthrite rhumatoïde
Régule la fonction adrénaline (régulation du stress)
Accentue les fonctions de la vision et de l'ouïe
Stimule les fonctions immunitaires
Effet anti-inflammatoire
Limite les phénomènes d'agrégation plaquettaire"

Et voilà.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Non mais t'es sérieuse là ???


Ben oui c'est comme ça, et ça me semble normal vu que pas de photos de recettes de cuisine non VG aussi, on est sur rescue quand même.
Oui c'est pas super logique si on va pas là faudrait interdire les photos de croquette aussi, mais bon on peut concevoir que àa puisse choquer spécifiquement ici quand même.

----------


## doriola

> voila le descriptif de l'huile de saumon grizzly sur pet boutik:
> "Huile de saumon Grizzly est un produit *100% naturel* pure provenant de *saumons sauvages d'Alaska.* Elle est riche en *EPA* et en *DHA,* des acides gras polyinsaturés *oméga 3* . 
> *BENEFICE NUTRITIONNELS* 
> Apport énergétique
> Optimise les fonctions normales du cerveau et neuroniques
> Diminue les risques cardio-vasculaires
> Régule les concentrations des triglycérides et de cholestérol sanguin
> Favorise la fertilité en stimulant la synthèse de sperme et d'ovocytes
> Lutte contre l'hypertension vasculaire
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse

----------


## lily130/8

> Ben oui c'est comme ça, et ça me semble normal vu que pas de photos de recettes de cuisine non VG aussi, on est sur rescue quand même.
> Oui c'est pas super logique si on va pas là faudrait interdire les photos de croquette aussi, mais bon on peut concevoir que àa puisse choquer spécifiquement ici quand même.


euh je savais pas et je trouve ça franchement abusé. Certes on est sur rescue, mais c'est pas un forum sur le végétarisme non plus...

----------


## blandine15

> Suite à vos conseils j'ai finalement opté pour brit carnilove chez ncln.Je reviendrai vous donner mon avis dans quelques semaines, en espérant que mon loulou ne se grattera plus !Et e pense que le jour où j'aurais els moyens ce sera platinum.. vraiment excellente compo, semi humide ect... mais actuellement un peu hors budget pour moi.


Bonjour ! J'ai commencé les carni love hier et première bonne surprise : des croquettes bien plus grosses que les gosbi grain free donc moins facilement aspirables par mon glouton de chien.
Appétence nikel (en même temps mes animaux sont pas difficiles du tout) et même si de 260g/jour de gosbi il passe a 180g de carni love et ben ça a pas l'air de le gêner.

J'ai une petite question : si éventuellement les démangeaison de mon loulou venait d'un ingrédient des gosbi grain free, combien de temps cela va mettre à disparaitre en ayant changé de croquettes ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Poupoune 73

pense à réhydrater les croquettes (perso je les fais tremper avant de partir en balade donc environ 1h30 avant de les donner) c'est meilleur pour leur santé et ça les fait manger moins vite  :: 
http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...les-croquettes

pour les gratouilles ça devrait disparaitre assez rapidement je pense

----------


## blandine15

Bonjour

Oui j'humidifie les croquettes depuis 15 jours car il les mange "un tout petit peu" moins vite et puis ça l'oblige à boire un peu plus (mon chien est un étonnant roumain qui adore l'eau de pluie stagnante des pots de fleurs mais boit peu à la maison)

hier il a vomit de l'eau à 3 reprises et se gratte pas mal...donc j'ai ouvert le sac tout neuf de carni love car j'en avais trop marre de le voir comme ça....
si ça passe pas faudra que je trouve des croquettes sans amidon car c'est le seul point commun avec les gosbi grain free... mais sans pomme de terre ni riz ni amidon ajouté pas simple... a voir

Le truc c'est qu'il a toujours la patate, il joue, il mange bien et tout.. juste trois vomis comme de l'eau et un peu de mousse et les démangeaisons et peau bien rouge.
Oh et ce matin il m'a fait ce qu'il avait pas fait depuis un moment, il racle à l'intérieur du nez comme si il allait cracher ou ronfler, je ne sais pas comment décrire ça... puis ça a passé... surtout que je suis du genre à toujours m'inquieter pour mon loulou lol

En espérant que c'est bien une allergie alimentaire... sinon je saurais plus quoi faire car tout essayer, il est bien traité, vermifugé, aucune puces rien.. la véto pensait à une allergie dans l'air mais on allait pas le mettre sous cortisone pendant 6 mois jusqu'à l'hiver donc bon.. il parait que les loulou avec une robe blanche prédominante et les yeux clairs sont plus fragiles... et que les chiens au museau long aussi (typé border ou berger australien) pas de bol lol

----------


## Poupoune 73

ce que tu décris ressemble à du "reverse sneeze" c'est absolument bénin (regarde les videos sur youtube)

les croquettes sans amidon ça n'existe pas c'est ce qui permet d'agglomérer les ingrédients  ::  si c'est ça tu as le choix entre BARF, boite et aliment à réhydrater.

les réactions allergiques pourraient être dues à une plante en contact avec la peau?

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> c'était ici (bas de page) =) http://www.hillspet.fr/fr-fr/product...lorie-dry.html
> 
> 
> 
> Eact tu as bien fait de relever ! 
> Après tout dépend ce qu'ils entendent par ça, si on a 1.25 de p pour 1.55 de Ca ça va très bien, après si c'est TOTW avec parfois 1.4 de p pour 2.1 de Ca c'est sur que ça va poser pb.
> 
> 
> Repas cru pour les 2 monstres, Dixy même pas peur comme a son habitude, Faya un peu plus gourde et délicate comme à son habitude...


Sont trop choux !!!    Dis tu as quoi comme harnais pour eux ? J'en voudrais vraiment un pour le mien mais j'hésites entre l'animalin et le Julius, j'ai peur que se soit pas forcément adapté à son gabarit tout fit en fait :/ (désolé pour le HS)

Et je me fait la même reflexion à propos de ce que je croise, le mien doit faire la moitié de leur poids et pourtant il est grand ! (c'est un Parson)

----------


## blandine15

> ce que tu décris ressemble à du "reverse sneeze" c'est absolument bénin (regarde les videos sur youtube)
> 
> les croquettes sans amidon ça n'existe pas c'est ce qui permet d'agglomérer les ingrédients  si c'est ça tu as le choix entre BARF, boite et aliment à réhydrater.
> 
> les réactions allergiques pourraient être dues à une plante en contact avec la peau?



Pour les plantes peut être comment savoir quand on vit sur un immense terrain herboisé ? même en tondant court l'herbe ça lui fait.

Depuis hier plus de vomi. Parcontre ça gratte ça gratte.. je veux pas le remettre sur cotisone mais le pauvre.. ça fait 2 mois que ça dure et que rien n'y fait... c'est pas faute d'avoir vu les vétos...

Et oui c'est bien ça ces reniflements : du reverse sneeze ! je ne connaissais pas !

----------


## YenZ

> ça, ça va déplaire à beaucoup de monde à mon avis


Ça serait pas la première fois  :: 
Je respecte le choix des VG mais perso je mange de la viande  




> De rien  
> éh béh c'est pas de la nioniotte !!! Ils sont bien gaté.
> Mais (oui j'ai toujours un mais) niveau digestion sa leur fait rien ? car c'est quand meme des gros morceaux.
> J'ai jamais osé donné autant en cru (souvent c'était l'os de la côte de boeuf) donc avec des parties cuites


Non ça ne leur fait rien mais j'évite de leur donner peu espacé par rapport aux croqs, idéalement matin ou soir ! (avec donc plusieurs heures entre vu le temps de digestion différent)




> Merci YenZ pour tes recherches sur le selenium/sodium je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les fabricants de croquettes
> ne notent pas tous tous les taux que ce soit donc notamment de sodium! Bref!
> Ils sont trop mignons des loulous  et bien sages avec leur gros nonos lol ! ( hs c'est quel harnais que tu leur as acheté? je cherche pour mes filles  )


Coucou !  :Smile: 

Aucune idée, j'ai beau regarder sur les harnais il est juste indiqué "bobby.fr" (pourtant acheté chez Animalis, existait aussi chez Truffaut etc...), je ne me rappelle pas du tout le nom/modèle.

Après recherche j'ai trouvé le harnais "arlequin", ça ressemble fortement à ce que j'ai, mais j'ai un doute sur le fait que ce soit exactement le même modèle ou la même marque.

Sinon pomku utilise les Julius K9 pour ses monstres, elle en était très satisfaite de mémoire, je les ai vus en magasin, j'ai pas encore acheté mais ça semblait assez solide ! (contrairement aux miens qui sont moins rigides et qui se détendent bcp plus)




> Bonjour les gens.
> 
> Je suis tjs aux Acana Light & Fit pour mon chien et j'ai adopté les Brit Carnilove pour ma chienne, elle a pas l'air de se jeter dessus mais elle est en forme, je verrais pour changer si elle commence à rechigner mais pour l'instant je vais recommander un paquet.
> J'ai vu que "duchienohchat" ne vendait plus de Carnilove, j'en ai trouvé sur NCLN ou bien atoushop, y a mieux ailleurs ou c'est le moins cher ?
> 
> Merci d'avance =)


Me rappelle plus mais d'autres sites en vendent, croquadog (mauvaise expérience perso), educationcanine13, LCDC, pets-animalia, et à part ceux que tu as cité il y en aussi 1 ou 2 autres je crois.
Mais les prix sont plus ou moins assez semblables partout, seul duchinochat était moins cher (moins de 100€ pour 24 kgs de poulet) mais ils ont arrêté comme tu l'as précisé  :: 




> J'ai un vieux chien qui a de l'arthrose et je lui donne actuellement des croquettes spécial arthrose que j'ai trouvé chez maxizoo. Sauf que en lisant ce post j'ai lu que les orijen sont aussi bien pour l'arthrose.
> Et perso je trouve niveau composition les orijen sont mieux il y a plus de viande.
> Seulement je n'arrive pas à comparer pour ce qui est des chondroite dans lesquels des croquettes il y en a le plus. Pour les orijen il y a la quantité en kg et pour les pet balance la quantité est pour 100g et moi je suis nulle en math  
> 
> Donc j'aurais voulu avoir votre avis. Voilà le lien vers la composition des pet balance medica (désolé c'est en allemand mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux)
> http://www.petbalance.de/fileadmin/u...lenke_2012.pdf
> 
> Je précise que en complément je donne du luposan en granulé que j'ai trouvé sur zooplus c'est pour l'arthrose et je trouve que ça marche plutôt bien
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/co...ns_chien/44510
> ...


Il y en a plus dans orijen, mais le mieux reste de supplémenter avec un traitement spécifique à côté.
Oui l'huile de saumon peut "aider", après si l'arthrose est installée rien ne vaut un traitement, les compléments alimentaires n'étant qu'un coup de pouce supplémentaire.




> Par contre Yenz, spoiler pour les photos de BARF sur Rescue (ou c'est interdit peut être d'ailleurs, je sais plus).


Ah bon ? J'avais pas fait gaffe, c'est corrigé.



> Sont trop choux !!!    Dis tu as quoi comme harnais pour eux ? J'en voudrais vraiment un pour le mien mais j'hésites entre l'animalin et le Julius, j'ai peur que se soit pas forcément adapté à son gabarit tout fit en fait :/ (désolé pour le HS)
> 
> Et je me fait la même reflexion à propos de ce que je croise, le mien doit faire la moitié de leur poids et pourtant il est grand ! (c'est un Parson)


Merci pour eux  ::  (collés contre moi comme des bienheureux !  :: )
Regarde mon com juste au-dessus, mais perso je ne connaissais pas le harnais animalin, j'ai regardé et perso je me laisserais surtout tenter par le julius K9 (à voir selon sa morpho), si tu as un peu de temps à perdre rien de mieux que les voir directement (et les essayer) en magasin  :: 

Les miens, même si ils sont "fits" (surtout ma femelle), ça leur va très bien niveau taille, pil poil la bonne taille (S pour elle, M pour lui je crois), mais si tu ne veux pas te gourrer le mieux reste vraiment d'essayer  :: 
J'espère que ton bonhomme aime faire les magasins  
J'aime bcp aussi les Parsons qui sont de très proches cousins (plus hauts sur pattes et corps plus courts), mais on a opté pour le jack pour son format (un peu) plus réduit, car une occasion s'est présentée, et surtout car on en avait déjà un (le mâle Dixy) récupéré à ma belle-mère  :: 
N'hésite pas à nous montrer ton monstre à l'occas

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

Merci YenZ pour ton retour !

Pour les magasins no soucy il adore ça  Tout le monde est son ami et il adore rencontrer plein de gens ^^ Le problème c'est que je les ai pas trouvé en animalerie, enfin proche de chez moi :/ Je vais voir ce que je trouve, mais là ça devient urgent le harnais.

Disons que même pour être exact c'est un croisé: Maman Jack et Papa Parson mais il a beaucoup pris de son père !

J'en ai quelques unes en vrac  







A l'instant en direct du bureau ^^

----------


## YenZ

Il est superbe !!  Et c'est clair qu'il a complètement pris de son père, il ressemble bien plus à un Parson  ::  
C'est vraiment édifiant la différence de taille au niveau des patounes avec un jack, il a une bonne tête de garçon, son masque est presque le même que celui de Faya sur un côté, et ressemble d'ailleurs comme 2 gouttes d'eau à un de ses frères.
il y en a 2 qui ont l'air vraiment trop malheureux entre dodo panier et dodo lit (très joli d'ailleurs, raccord entre coussin et tête de lit déco)

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour les harnais fenril est une très bonne boutique:
http://www.fenril.fr/

----------


## joloclo

Coucou,je cherche un complement alimentaire naturel pour un loulou très perturbé par la prise d'ATB sur le plan digestif et intestinal,je croyais avoir vu un message à ce sujet sur le post mais je ne le retrouve pas,quelqu'un a une idée ?? Merci.

----------


## YenZ

un probiotique Jo ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Coucou,je cherche un complement alimentaire naturel pour un loulou très perturbé par la prise d'ATB sur le plan digestif et intestinal,je croyais avoir vu un message à ce sujet sur le post mais je ne le retrouve pas,quelqu'un a une idée ?? Merci.


Peut être tenter le Diarsanyl pendant 6 jours. http://www.lacompagniedesanimaux.com...FUoUwwodYYcA_w

----------


## lily130/8

> Coucou,je cherche un complement alimentaire naturel pour un loulou très perturbé par la prise d'ATB sur le plan digestif et intestinal,je croyais avoir vu un message à ce sujet sur le post mais je ne le retrouve pas,quelqu'un a une idée ?? Merci.


je dirai simplement de l'ultra levure

----------


## joloclo

Merci à vous trois,Diarsanyl c'est plus un pansement intestinal qu'un reconstituant non ? ,j'ai pensé à l'ultra levure mais mon amie dit qu'il en a eu une fois et etait "stone" avec ,bizarre mais bon elle n'a pas voulu lui en redonner,donc j'ai conseillé Fortiflora bien que ne l'ayant jamais utilisé moi meme.

----------


## lily130/8

j'ai eu de très bon résultats sur des chats avec le fortiflora, mais c'est pas le même prix que l'ultra levure quoi :/

----------


## Pitchoun'

*Joloclo * ​ :: 

"DIARSANYL constitue une solution efficace car il contient de la montmorillonite. Ce composant restaure l'intégrité de la barrière intestinale en formant un film protecteur sur la muqueuse intestinale. 
DIARSANYL contient également des prébiotiques qui permettent de rétablir l'équilibre de la flore intestinale en développant des bactéries bénéfiques au détriment des bactéries pathogènes. Ils permettent donc d'améliorer la capacité d'absorption (notamment d'eau) au niveau du colon.
Enfin, du dextrose et des électrolytes constituent un apport en minéraux et en ingrédients hautement digestibles."

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi j'avais donné du probiolog acheté en pharmacie pour les mêmes pb que toi
http://www.eurekasante.fr/parapharma...PROBIOLOG.html

----------


## joloclo

Merci pour les précisions et le lien,je lui transmet tout ça,elle choisira

----------


## Kzay

Bonjour,
J'aimerais votre avis, j'hésite à prendre des croquettes purizon ou des granatapet pour mon loulou. Pour vous les meilleurs sont lesquelles et pourquoi ? 
Merci bien  :Smile:

----------


## Phnix

Que mettre de pas trop mauvais dans un Kong ?
Dog se lasse des saucisses Brit, et en plus, il y fait des allergies  
Si je mets de la pâtée pour chat ça va ? J'aime bien la compo des Finefood, et je ne trouve rien de valable pour les chiens...

----------


## May-May

Vache qui rit ?

----------


## lily130/8

> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais votre avis, j'hésite à prendre des croquettes purizon ou des granatapet pour mon loulou. Pour vous les meilleurs sont lesquelles et pourquoi ? 
> Merci bien


purizon! parce qu'elles contiennent plus de viandes et de protéines (par contre attention pour les chats c'est pas bien, trop de minéraux ^^)



> Que mettre de pas trop mauvais dans un Kong ?
> Dog se lasse des saucisses Brit, et en plus, il y fait des allergies  
> Si je mets de la pâtée pour chat ça va ? J'aime bien la compo des Finefood, et je ne trouve rien de valable pour les chiens...


oui la pâtée pour chat pas de soucis, mais tu as de bonnes pâtées pour chien aussi, ça te reviens moins cher que des pâtées pour chat
lukullus, terra canis, granatapet, grau...

----------


## Quaraba

Vache qui rit mais au congélo  ::

----------


## Phnix

J'ai demandé quelque chose de pas trop mauvais  
Et puis en plus, c'est un feignant, si c'est trop difficile à avoir, il abandonne
Je regarderai à ma prochaine commande pour les pâtées

----------


## Pitchoun'

La Vache qui rit c'est de la m*rde autant pour nous que pour eux.

Composition : fromage à partir de pâtes pressées (type emmental, comté, gouda), lait écrémé, beurre, fromages, protéines de lait, *sels de fonte* : *polyphosphates, citrates, disphosphates, et phosphates de sodium, sel.*

----------


## May-May

> *J'ai demandé quelque chose de pas trop mauvais*  
> Et puis en plus, c'est un feignant, si c'est trop difficile à avoir, il abandonne
> Je regarderai à ma prochaine commande pour les pâtées


Donnes-en à Dog, tu vas voir s'il trouve ça mauvais 

Après, c'est pas parce qu'on lui en file un de temps en temps que ça va le tuer, on parle d'une friandise, pas d'une repas complet à base de vache qui rit  ::

----------


## YenZ

Merci pitchoun c'est ce que j'allais dire !
En résumé vache qui rit = saloperie  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Bon conclusion: j'aime la vache qui rit donc je bouffe de la merde.  
Cela n'en fera qu'une de plus.

----------


## Kzay

> purizon! parce qu'elles contiennent plus de viandes et de protéines (par contre attention pour les chats c'est pas bien, trop de minéraux ^^)


D'accord merci =)

----------


## lénou

> je dirai orijen senior


Où trouve-t'on ces croquettes? Merci

----------


## lily130/8

> Où trouve-t'on ces croquettes? Merci


zooplus, wanimo, zoofast... sur un tas de sites!  ::

----------


## lénou

> Envoyé par *lénou*  
> 
>  				Où trouve-t'on ces croquettes? Merci
>  			 		 	 zooplus, wanimo, zoofast... sur un tas de sites!


Merci Lily!  :: 
Pas dans le commerce j'imagine?...

----------


## lily130/8

> Merci Lily! 
> Pas dans le commerce j'imagine?...


je connais une petite animalerie qui en vend sur Paris, donc c'est possible qu'on en trouve ailleurs à mon avis  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

OK, merci Lily!  :: 
C'est le mieux alors pour une toutoune de 11 ans 1/2 qui commence à avoir les pattounes un peu raides?...

----------


## audy78

Bonjour, je post ici car je suis inquiète.
J'ai donc passé mon chien croisé de 2 ans des RC adult stérilisé qu'il avait à la spa aux croquettes Orijen depuis fin août.
je lui donnais au départ 200g le soir (il pèse normalement 24.900kg).
Il avait maigri il y a 15 jours suite à des épisodes de diarrhées (23.900).
De puis plus de diarrhées et je lui donne 100g le matin et 200g le soir.
Pesée d'hier après midi, après que mes parents m'aient alerté sur sa maigreur: 23.600kg!

Je ne sais plus quoi faire à part changer de croquettes. Plus de 300g par jour de orijen ça me parait beaucoup trop.

Je n'ai pas envie de repasser aux royal canins.

Que me conseillez vous?

Je précise qu'il a un comportement normal (enfin toujours aussi craintif mais on y travaille) et qu'il joue toujours avec nous comme avant). Il a des selles 2 fois par jours.

Je m'inquiète depuis que la véto d'hier m'a dit que s'il continue de maigrir, il faudra faire des analyses..

----------


## Quaraba

Si il les supporte, vous pouvez augmenter.

----------


## audy78

Ok merci, j'ai juste que ça fasse beaucoup pour ses reins. Il a les selles plus molles depuis que j'ai augmenté ses rations du coup!

----------


## Phnix

Je suis contente, plus de gratouillage depuis que je suis passée aux Gosbi Lamb

----------


## stik

Pour un chiot "petit-moyen" (Xépagneul) vous conseillez quoi?
Les granatapet junior ou les applaws puppy? Ou quelque chose d'autre? 
Il faudrait si possible que je puisse les commander sur Zooplus.

----------


## YenZ

> je connais une petite animalerie qui en vend sur Paris, donc c'est possible qu'on en trouve ailleurs à mon avis


Au fait c'est laquelle ?




> OK, merci Lily! 
> C'est le mieux alors pour une toutoune de 11 ans 1/2 qui commence à avoir les pattounes un peu raides?...


le mieux si elle aime et supporte oui ! (en pesant la ration et ne pas sur doser, voir les rations sur le site orijen) 
Pour les patounes raides un traitement pour l'aider serait plus approprié en complément des orijen.




> Bonjour, je post ici car je suis inquiète.
> J'ai donc passé mon chien croisé de 2 ans des RC adult stérilisé qu'il avait à la spa aux croquettes Orijen depuis fin août.
> je lui donnais au départ 200g le soir (il pèse normalement 24.900kg).
> Il avait maigri il y a 15 jours suite à des épisodes de diarrhées (23.900).
> De puis plus de diarrhées et je lui donne 100g le matin et 200g le soir.
> Pesée d'hier après midi, après que mes parents m'aient alerté sur sa maigreur: 23.600kg!
> 
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire à part changer de croquettes. Plus de 300g par jour de orijen ça me parait beaucoup trop.
> 
> ...


doses orijen pour chien de 25 kgs :

activité normale : 200 grs
chien actif : jusqu'à 285 grs

Ne t'inquiètes pas, déjà il a eu un épisode de diarrhée ce qui peut expliquer en partie la perte de poids, et en plus tu lui a changé son alimentation pour quelque chose de très bien mais pas forcément bien toléré par tous les chiens.

Bcp de chiens perdent du poids avec des croquettes sans céréales (de qualité), normal ils perdent leur gras et font du muscle, tant que les selles sont bien, moulées pas en grandes quantités, et que le chien a une forme/activité normale, qu'il n'est pas affamé,  pas de raisons de s'inquiéter !

Si tu augmentes trop la ration tu risques d'avoir les symtomes que tu décris, à savoir des selles molles, à la rigueur tu peux le passer à 240 grs/jour (2x120 matin/soir) si tu le trouves vraiment trop maigre, mais ne t'en fais pas pour sa perte de poids, sauf si elle s'accentue d eplus en plus ett que tu constates que le chien est vraiment pas au top, affamé, perte de forme ou autre.




> Pour un chiot "petit-moyen" (Xépagneul) vous conseillez quoi?
> Les granatapet junior ou les applaws puppy? Ou quelque chose d'autre? 
> Il faudrait si possible que je puisse les commander sur Zooplus.


Une des nombreuses marques déjà indiquées (voir page 360), Applaws puppy, orijen puppy, Acana, Purizon, Maxima, Carnilove ou autre !
Il y a bien d'autres sites que zooplus qui proposent des produits tout aussi intéressants et de qualité !
Le tout en faisant bosser de petites boites françaises  ::

----------


## Scyllis

Coucou, on a une postante sur Docti qui sait pas si elle doit prendre les Maxima puppy ou adulte pour son jeune boxer (deux mois et demi) pour ses 3/4 mois.
Sur NCLN, je cite : "jusqu'à 10 à 12 mois pour les races petites et moyennes , pour les  grandes races MAXIMA GRAIN FREE ADULT est conseillé dès 3 à 4 mois."

Maxima Puppy
Maxima Adulte
C'est un peu raide de passer à 3/4 mois sur des croqs adulte nan ?

----------


## YenZ

Non pas du tout car les taux sont très proches.
Sinon seule la taille change, qu'elle prenne un petit sac ou des échantillons pour voir, logiquement un jeune boxer devrait pouvoir les manger !

----------


## Scyllis

Ok, merci beaucoup, je lui ait transmis  :Smile: 

Les Carnilove vont très bien pour mon gros au fait, merci pour tes conseils.e

edit : T'as un coucou de Birtyoej.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour un chien de 25 kg suivant son activité 300 - 350 g ne me choque pas.

@Scillys : l'adult est moins pire niveau calcium donc oui c'est mieux. Je ne donnerais pas cet aliment puppy à un chiot, en fait.

----------


## Quaraba

Cela dépend du chien. Pour exemple: la mienne 30kg est à 550g d'orijen par jour avec activité + huile de saumon. Et pas de diarrhée du tout.

----------


## YenZ

> Ok, merci beaucoup, je lui ait transmis 
> 
> Les Carnilove vont très bien pour mon gros au fait, merci pour tes conseils.e
> 
> edit : T'as un coucou de Birtyoej.


Passe lui le bonjour aussi pour moi, pas eu le temps (et l'envie, merci david !) de passer sur docti mais je passerai lui faire un coucou cette semaine ^^
et +1 avec Muza j'avais aussi zappé que le rapport ca/p est plus équilibré sur gamme adulte, un peu moins de ca, donc raison de plus pour l'adulte




> Cela dépend du chien. Pour exemple: la mienne 30kg est à 550g d'orijen par jour avec activité + huile de saumon. Et pas de diarrhée du tout.


C'est sur ça dépend de chaque chien, mais quand même 550 pour 30 kgs c'est énorme (même selon leurs recommandations en chiens actifs), bcp de chiens partiraient en diarrhée/selles molles à cette dose, tant mieux si ça convient au tien, mais faut pouvoir suivre niveau budget !

----------


## Quaraba

C'est sur Yenz, il est clair que si j'avais 2 chiens, ce ne serait même pas envisageable.

----------


## stik

Yenz, je l'ai lu la page 360, mais il n'y a pas grand chose de précisé pour les chiots (sauf faire attention aux minéraux pour les plus grandes races) et comme je lis régulièrement des conseils d'une gamme d'age pour une autre à priori non concernée (bébé pour sénior, adult pour bébé, ect...) je préfèrais demander.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon j'ai commandé mon Gosbi High energy même si j'avais peu de retour (enfin un peu sur ncln), j'espère que ça ira vu que j'ai directement pris la palette  ::  . Enfin vu que le puppy était plutôt bien, je ne me fais pas de souci (et ça pourra pas être pire qu'avec Nutrivet  ::  ... j'avais bien pris soin d'essayer 2 sacs avant le grosse commande, ça n'a pas empêché les emmerdes ...)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je vous dirai quoi, donc.

----------


## audy78

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!! 

Effectivement je pense que je peux augmenter encore mais je suis quasi certaine qu'il aura des diarrhées! là déjà depuis 2 jours ses selles sont plus molles...

Ma soeur m'a conseillé les gosby...mais ça veut dire réintroduction d'autres croquettes et nouvelle recherche de la bonne dose pour lui...pas simple!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il a combien de repas par jour ? Si tu veux augmenter mais que sa digestion risque de ne pas suivre il vaut mieux fractionner (2 voire 3 repas / jour).
Tu peux même commencer par fractionner plus sans augmenter, si les selles sont déjà pas terribles.

----------


## audy78

Bon bah ce matin nous avons eu le droit à notre couloir d'entrée rempli de merde...c'est forcément notre chien croisé sous orijen puisque la golden a fait dans le jardin devant nous et ses selles étaient normales.

Hier notre chien croisé à manger 330g d'orijen, et des friandises brit pendant son cours d'éducation (ça ne l'avais jamais rendu malade).

Il a un très bon comportement quand même et ce n'est pas de la diarrhée mais des bouses noires

Donc c'est décidé, je viens de lui commander un petit paquet de Gosbi à l'agneau et au riz.

J'en viens à culpabiliser de lui avoir changé ses croquettes RC...

----------


## Ortie

Bon, ben voilà, retour définitif à RC.  J'ai essayé platinum et c'est comme pour tout le reste : cet idiot ne veut pas les manger. Je suis dégoûtée...

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> Il est superbe !!  Et c'est clair qu'il a complètement pris de son père, il ressemble bien plus à un Parson  
> C'est vraiment édifiant la différence de taille au niveau des patounes avec un jack, il a une bonne tête de garçon, son masque est presque le même que celui de Faya sur un côté, et ressemble d'ailleurs comme 2 gouttes d'eau à un de ses frères.
> il y en a 2 qui ont l'air vraiment trop malheureux entre dodo panier et dodo lit (très joli d'ailleurs, raccord entre coussin et tête de lit déco)


Merci !! J'avoue m'être baladé en expo avec lors d'un déplacement pro,  j'ai vu qu'il avait bien attiré l'oeil (des parson y'en avait peu ce  jour là), on m'a même demandé si je l'avais présenté ^^ Alors je n'y  connais pas grand chose en modèle ou autre alors je ne me rends pas  compte, mais c'est vrai que son oeil filou ne laisse pas indifférent !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pour les harnais fenril est une très bonne boutique:
> http://www.fenril.fr/


Merci beaucoup, je vais jeter un oeil là bas !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, je post ici car je suis inquiète.
> J'ai donc passé mon chien croisé de 2 ans des RC adult stérilisé qu'il avait à la spa aux croquettes Orijen depuis fin août.
> je lui donnais au départ 200g le soir (il pèse normalement 24.900kg).
> Il avait maigri il y a 15 jours suite à des épisodes de diarrhées (23.900).
> De puis plus de diarrhées et je lui donne 100g le matin et 200g le soir.
> Pesée d'hier après midi, après que mes parents m'aient alerté sur sa maigreur: 23.600kg!
> 
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire à part changer de croquettes. Plus de 300g par jour de orijen ça me parait beaucoup trop.
> 
> ...


Je dis d'avance je n'ai pas lu les réponses suivantes. Mais attention, sur un aliment très protéiné. En donner plus, augmente le taux de protéines, et l'on sait tous le résultat que donne un régime hyper protéiné =>> Je maigris.

C'est peut-être une piste non ?

----------


## Kybou!

> Mais attention, sur un aliment très protéiné. En donner plus, augmente le taux de protéines, et l'on sait tous le résultat que donne un régime hyper protéiné =>> Je maigris.


Là, j'aimerais comprendre ...

----------


## garfielda

Bonjour, je recherche croquettes pour chien senior (12 ans) de taille moyenne jusqu'alors nourri aux croquettes premiers prix depuis toujours (il est à la spa actuellement, nous allons peut être l'adopter). 
Je comptais prendre purina proplan senior mais cette marque n'apparaît pas dan vos tableaux "bonnes marques"... pour quelle raison ? 
De ce fait quelles croquettes me conseilleriez vous ? (budget : maxi 3,20 euros/kg sachant que nous souhaitons commander en gros paquet).

----------


## Poupoune 73

purina = Nestlé = de la m*rder. pr* plan c'est abominablement cher pour un aliment qui contient très peu de viande; hors le chien est un carnivore non strict: la majorité au moins de son alimentation doit être composée de bidoche
regarde p360 de ce topic yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé la plupart des marques de qualité et où les acheter. il y a aussi un post-it très bien fait de muzarègne sur comment choisir un aliment.
là comme ça dans ton budget je pense que tu peux regarder "exclusive of gosbi" qui me semble un bon compromis tant au niveau composition qu'analyse que prix

----------


## garfielda

ok merci.
Exclusive of Gosbi est hors budget  :: 
Parmi toutes les marques proposées dans le tableau, je n'ai trouvé que les profine senior qui pourraient convenir (les autres sont hors budget ou n'ont pas de gamme senior) mais en lisant les avis, certains disent que c'est pas top à cause de la présence des pommes de terre ... ?

----------


## dedel

Et les Josera riz/poulet ? niveau budget c'est bon et même si elles ne sont pas aussi bien que d'autres marques pus chères, elles sont quand même largement meilleures que ce qu'il a actuellement non ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Le temps qu'un chien s'adapte pour une raison ou pour une autre à un changement de régime je lui donne du charbon végétal çà calme bien les diarrhées

----------


## Poupoune 73

les gammes senior ou puppy c'est du pur marketing  ::  il faut juste faire attention au rapport phospho-calcique et au taux de cendres pour un senior (en plus de la composition bien évidemment)
sinon ne pas hésiter à prospecter les autres propriétaires de chiens autour de toi pour des commandes groupées pour bénéficier de tarifs gros consommateurs

----------


## garfielda

Oui je n'avais pas vu les Josera ! 
celles là vous semblent correctes? http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/59480
sinon il y a celles ci aussi : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...104ma10m3.html

Mais les 2 me semblent équivalentes  ??

----------


## Poupoune 73

celles de z+ c'est non 22% de protéines c'est vraiment vraiment trop peu, le minimum pour un adulte c'est 24% et pour un senior ça doit être plus, le 26/16 poulet et riz de josera est leur seule gamme acceptable.

----------


## garfielda

d'accord, je pensais au contraire que pour un senior il fallait moins de protéines pour préserver les reins!
et la gamme riz et poulet je pensais que le taux de calcium était trop élevé (2%)

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pour AMIRAL, adopté très maigre il y a trois semaines, j'ai pris PROFINE, il a bien repris et aidé de charbon actif a fortement amélioré son transit (on ne dirait plus qu'on a adopté un éléphant).

----------


## Poupoune 73

les protéines d'origine ANIMALE ne sont pas nocives pour des reins de CARNIVORES. et plus tu baisses le taux de protéines plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides, c'est mathématique. or les carnivores ne sont pas "conçus" pour assimiler un fort taux de glucides sans danger.

oui les josera poulet/riz ont un rapport phosphocalcique de 1,6 ce qui me parait élevé pour un senior, mais c'est leur seule gamme potable en terme de composition.

reste donc à explorer profine (et pas que la gamme senior)

----------


## garfielda

Vu la composition des profine, je pense que la gamme adulte est mieux pour les protéines et le rapport CA/P ? Après la différence est que pour les séniors on rajoute du sulfate... je ne sais pas si c'est donc plus intéressant ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Moi ce qui m'intesse ce sont les chondro et autres pour la motricité ... mes chiens ont entre 7 et 15 ans passé, un très grand, une grande, une moyenne et un petit. Ils adorent mais en mangent beaucoup plus que les lucullus qu'ils avaient avant.

Je ne sais plus sur quel site j'en ai eu 60 kg pour  160 euros environ payables en trois mois. Je rajoute environ 100 gr de pâtée par tête deux fois par jour, pour les motiver (au début ABRICOT ne mangeait que de la pâtée).

----------


## lyric64

Des retours sur les *croquettes Brit Carnilove* ??? Merci
Ici, une sur 2 les supportent  ::   j'avais prit les "Salmon/fish white"

----------


## TillidieBT

> Des retours sur les *croquettes Brit Carnilove* ??? Merci
> Ici, une sur 2 les supportent   j'avais prit les "Salmon/fish white"


Carnilove c'est top, 
tous mes adultes en sont fans, on atteint leur poids idéal et on le maintient facilement, selles ok, poil sain, etc etc.. j'en ai même donné à mes chiots de 3 mois avec succès. 
Vraiment la croquette au rapport qualité :Stick Out Tongue: rix par excellence selon moi.
(juste attention au sac vert, dinde/poisson, au rapport ca ph pas gégé mais bon..


Par ailleurs, ayant un sénior souffrant du coeur, je cherche les taux de sodium pour ces Carnilove
si quelqu'un a ça sous le coude, ou peut m'aiguiller svp

----------


## YenZ

> Vu la composition des profine, je pense que la gamme adulte est mieux pour les protéines et le rapport CA/P ? Après la différence est que pour les séniors on rajoute du sulfate... je ne sais pas si c'est donc plus intéressant ?


Oui une des gammes adulte small ou normal, ou agneau, ou encore saumon ferait l'affaire.




> Carnilove c'est top, 
> tous mes adultes en sont fans, on atteint leur poids idéal et on le maintient facilement, selles ok, poil sain, etc etc.. j'en ai même donné à mes chiots de 3 mois avec succès. 
> Vraiment la croquette au rapport qualitérix par excellence selon moi.
> (juste attention au sac vert, dinde/poisson, au rapport ca ph pas gégé mais bon..
> 
> 
> Par ailleurs, ayant un sénior souffrant du coeur, je cherche les taux de sodium pour ces Carnilove
> si quelqu'un a ça sous le coude, ou peut m'aiguiller svp


Aucune idée faudrait leur demander car non indiqué sur le site, et en prime je viens tout juste de jeter mon paquet hier.
Mais si on se fie au taux pour les croquettes chats justement le GROS hic c'est le taux de sodium !
A voir si il en est de même pour chiens en les contactant  ::

----------


## lyric64

> Carnilove c'est top, 
> tous mes adultes en sont fans, on atteint leur poids idéal et on le maintient facilement, selles ok, poil sain, etc etc.. j'en ai même donné à mes chiots de 3 mois avec succès. 
> Vraiment la croquette au rapport qualitérix par excellence selon moi.
> (juste attention au sac vert, dinde/poisson, au rapport ca ph pas gégé mais bon..
> 
> 
> Par ailleurs, ayant un sénior souffrant du coeur, je cherche les taux de sodium pour ces Carnilove
> si quelqu'un a ça sous le coude, ou peut m'aiguiller svp


Merci TillidieBT, mais *quelle gamme* leur donnes-tu stp? 
Pour le sodium je suis comme toi,j'aurais bien aimé, on en a parlé pour la gamme chats ou ils ne
donnent/parlent de *Sélénium*.

----------


## TillidieBT

> Aucune idée faudrait leur demander car non indiqué sur le site, et en prime je viens tout juste de jeter mon paquet hier.
> Mais si on se fie au taux pour les croquettes chats justement le GROS hic c'est le taux de sodium !
> A voir si il en est de même pour chiens en les contactant


Ok merci, j'ai parcouru les sacs des 4 gammes et rien à ce sujet. Dans le cas où l'on aurait pas l'info, une idée de ce vers quoi je pourrais me tourner ?





> Merci TillidieBT, mais *quelle gamme* leur donnes-tu stp? 
> Pour le sodium je suis comme toi,j'aurais bien aimé, on en a parlé pour la gamme chats ou ils ne
> donnent/parlent de *Sélénium*.


et bien essentiellement les 3: poulet, poissons et agneau/sanglier. Chacun en fonction de leur "besoin"; mais le poulet marche très bien si pas d'exigence particulière.

----------


## YenZ

Si ce n'est pas indiqué directement sur tes sacs, et qu'ils ne répondent pas par mail, aucune idée d ce que tu pourrais donner car je n'ai pas du tout les taux de sodium en tête des différentes marques, surtout que ça n'est pas toujours indiqué !

Perso je repasse à Orijen, Brit augmente trop et les selles sont aléatoires, du coup pour 15 ou 20 centimes d'écart au kg pas photo je reprends Orijen en attendant le barf.

----------


## TillidieBT

Je vais chercher; mais il y a aussi d'autres paramètres à inclure, ça sent le casse tête à nouveau.
Barfer oui, si seulement..

----------


## Poupoune 73

excellent retour des brit carnilove poulet sur 4 chiens pour ma part. appétence au top et super digestibilité, je les donne après plusieurs sacs de maxima cotecnica grainfree et les selles sont bien moulées mais surtout la quantité est très réduite

----------


## dedel

Je sors de chez le véto et Ruben a une insuffisance hépatique en plus d'un gross souffle au coeur et dun oedeme pulmonaire. La véto me conseille la gamme spéciale insuffisance hépatique des hill's mais comme elle m'a d'abord dit qu'il fallait baisser le taux de gras puis qu'il fallait l'augmenter, je la soupçonne de pas être complètement au point sur la nutrition donc je me tourne vers vous : je dois me diriger vers quoi ?
Sachant qu'actuellement il a des josera 26/16

----------


## Phnix

Suite à la lecture d'un post sur le passage à une alimentation humide en boite, je me demande si je ne devrais pas faire ça. Pas le temps/la place de passer au BARF, on verra plus tard.
Les Gosbi Lamb ne lui pose pas trop de soucis en digestion/dermato (même si encore un peu de gratouillage), mais je ne sais pas si c'est la croquette idéale pour lui. Enfin, c'est galère... Réhydratée toutes seules il n'en veut pas, mais ça passe avec du bouillon d'agneau. Mais toute une organisation...
Du coup, me tâte à passer aux boites. Vous conseillez quoi ? (Sachant qu'a priori il est allergique au poulet et à la pomme de terre)

----------


## blandine15

Bonjour bonjour ! 

revoilà le boulot lol

Bon et bien moins de grattage avec le passage aux brit carnilove chicken et avec un nouveau coussin anti allergènes.

seul bémol : mon loulou a du mal à faire ses selles, il n'est pas constippé mais pas loin.

Un conseil pour continuer sur brit carnilove tout en réglant ce léger problème ? (car la compo lui convient bien ! aucune allergie contrairement aux gosbi grain free)
Parce que j'ai un paquet de 12kg à passer lol
Je les humidifie avant mais apparement ça ne suffit pas à ramollir ses selles.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## lyric64

Merci pour ta réponse TillidieBT ,Poupoune 73 et sieur Yenz ! jusque là donc c'est pas trop mal
les Carnilove !
*
*

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ dedel: je pense que Muzarègne sera la mieux à même de te répondre  ::

----------


## vans

> Bonjour bonjour ! 
> 
> revoilà le boulot lol
> 
> Bon et bien moins de grattage avec le passage aux brit carnilove chicken et avec un nouveau coussin anti allergènes.
> 
> seul bémol : mon loulou a du mal à faire ses selles, il n'est pas constippé mais pas loin.
> 
> Un conseil pour continuer sur brit carnilove tout en réglant ce léger problème ? (car la compo lui convient bien ! aucune allergie contrairement aux gosbi grain free)
> ...


Essaye peut etre en ajoutant un corps gras comme l'huile de saumon

----------


## blandine15

> Essaye peut etre en ajoutant un corps gras comme l'huile de saumon


merci je prends note. D'autres suggestions ?

----------


## lily130/8

j'aurai dis huile de saumon aussi, et si ça suffit pas huile de paraffine

----------


## rhythms

la réputation des applaws est peut-être exagérée : j'en ai commandé pour le beauceron et en fait de vitamines, c'est pas du tt du tt top : du synthétique pour la vit. A et la vit. E : des acétates de .... qd on sait que la vit E de synthèse n'est pas du tt assimilée et dc cause plus de mal que de bien, c'est très décevant ...

sinon, après 4 paquets de TOTW, mon chien sentait très mauvais, cette odeur a disparu maintenant qu'il mange des black angus

----------


## lili2000

Blandine : essaie en rajoutant des fibres (haricots verts, courgettes, cuits bien sûr)

----------


## vans

quelqu'un parmi vous utilise les purizon ? Si oui, comment c'est passé les transition avec les anciennes croquettes ? Cela a été long ? Vos chiens mangeaient moins ?

Je suis actuellement en train de faire ma transition entre les PP et purizon. J'ai constaté en passant à 75% de purizon mon loulou mangeait beaucoup moins et que la fin de ses crottes étaient pas tres bien moulées alors qu'au début c'est nikel. Est-ce normal ? Dois-je repasser à 50% ?

----------


## lily130/8

en tous cas ça m'étonne pas qu'il mange moins vu que les purizon sont deux fois plus protéinées que les PP ^^


quelqu'un aurait des grosses croquettes à conseiller (minimum 1.5 cm)? pour une x border collie de 3 ans?
(elle a tendance à gober et vomir et refuse les croquettes humidifiées)

----------


## didou752

J'utilisai des purizons, effectivement les chiens vont moins manger en quantité qu'avec des PP. De mon côté je n'ai pas eu du tout de problème de transit sur aucun des 2 chiens. J'ai arrêté pour passer un chien sur du senior et un autre sur du light mais j'en étais très satisfaite.

----------


## leeloolulu

> en tous cas ça m'étonne pas qu'il mange moins vu que les purizon sont deux fois plus protéinées que les PP ^^
> 
> 
> quelqu'un aurait des grosses croquettes à conseiller (minimum 1.5 cm)? pour une x border collie de 3 ans?
> (elle a tendance à gober et vomir et refuse les croquettes humidifiées)



C'est un Bearded pas un Border  :: .... et oui il faut que ça croque sinon elle n'en veut pas... et il faut que la croquette soit grosse sinon elle gobe tout et après bonjour le retour...

----------


## didou752

Pour la taille des croquettes je ne sais pas, mais pour les chiens qui gobent tu peux mettre un bol retourné dans la gamelle ou des balles de tennis. Ca va la forcer à manger moins vite.

----------


## leeloolulu

ah non mais elle ne mange pas dans sa gamelle, elle mange que si on lui en met à coté.. on a jamais compris pourquoi mais elle n'aime pas avoir un truc autour de la gueule... alors on en verse quelques unes à coté de la gamelle et elle les mange mais si c'est trop petit.. Glop

----------


## vans

> en tous cas ça m'étonne pas qu'il mange moins vu que les purizon sont deux fois plus protéinées que les PP ^^


Mais oui, j'suis trop bete. J'avais completement zappé que plus il y a de prot moins il mange. Je le sais en plus  
Merci du rappel 



> J'utilisai des purizons, effectivement les chiens vont moins manger en quantité qu'avec des PP. De mon côté je n'ai pas eu du tout de problème de transit sur aucun des 2 chiens. J'ai arrêté pour passer un chien sur du senior et un autre sur du light mais j'en étais très satisfaite.


Merci de ton témoignage.

Je suis repassée à 50/50 et là les crottes sont nikel. Je vais augmenter tres progressivement pour trouver la bonne dose de croquette à lui donner. Car peut etre qu'il a eu trop de purizon et du coup les crottes sont moins belles.

----------


## dedel

> Je sors de chez le véto et Ruben a une insuffisance hépatique en plus d'un gross souffle au coeur et dun oedeme pulmonaire. La véto me conseille la gamme spéciale insuffisance hépatique des hill's mais comme elle m'a d'abord dit qu'il fallait baisser le taux de gras puis qu'il fallait l'augmenter, je la soupçonne de pas être complètement au point sur la nutrition donc je me tourne vers vous : je dois me diriger vers quoi ?
> Sachant qu'actuellement il a des josera 26/16


Personne ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Insiffusance hépatique il faut baisser le gras oui. A part ça je ne sais pas.

----------


## joloclo

Je suis loin d'être fan des croq véto,mais perso si vrai pb médical j'avoue prendre des croq médicalisées.

----------


## dedel

> Je suis loin d'être fan des croq véto,mais perso si vrai pb médical j'avoue prendre des croq médicalisées.


Bein franchement quand je vois l'analyse des hill's : http://www.hillsproducts.com/Nutriti...e/original/sac   J'ai un doute, doute très renforcé par la composition sans viande.
Surtout que muza dit qu'il faut diminuer le gras, sur les josera on est à 16% de gras et sur les hill's à 24%

----------


## Poupoune 73

acana light&fit a une bonne compo, un fort taux de protéines (majoritairement d'origine animale) et un très faible taux de matières grasses (9% de mémoire)
en 2nd choix peut-être applaws lite?

----------


## May-May

Bon j'ai des soucis avec les Carnilove cette fois  :: 

Mes chiens se goinfrent et ne se rationnent plus, résultat ils ont faim toute la journée et leur gamelle ne tient que quelques minutes (alors que je leur donne la même quantité que les Acana et TOTW)  ::

----------


## May-May

Non, j'ai rien de tel sous la main. Mais bon, je me dis surtout que j'avais pas ce problème là avec les deux autres marques, les TOTW ne leur convenaient pas, je pense que je vais retourner aux Acana. Le souci ce n'est pas les chiens (puisqu'en principe ils se rationnent bien et mangent tout au long de la journée).

----------


## YenZ

> Je sors de chez le véto et Ruben a une insuffisance  hépatique en plus d'un gross souffle au coeur et dun oedeme pulmonaire.  La véto me conseille la gamme spéciale insuffisance hépatique des  hill's mais comme elle m'a d'abord dit qu'il fallait baisser le taux de  gras puis qu'il fallait l'augmenter, je la soupçonne de pas être  complètement au point sur la nutrition donc je me tourne vers vous : je  dois me diriger vers quoi ?
> Sachant qu'actuellement il a des josera 26/16


Si il a diverses pathologies comme celles que tu décris c'est compliqué, Les hill's sont très grasses (22/23%) et les RC bcp moins (16%), avec des compos pourries dans les 2 cas.
Les taux de minéraux sont réduits, en plus avec le souffle au coeur + oedeme pulmonaire il faut surveiller le sel, bref un véritable casse-tête.
Le mieux serait que tu vois un véto vraiment spécialisé en nutrition (cf Dr Blanchard sur son site cuisine a crocs) qui te dise vers quoi t'orienter, ou éventuellement passer à la ration ménagère.

Nous ne sommes pas vétos et le mieux dans ton cas serait vraiment de voir avec un spécialiste, dans certains cas on a du mal à éviter l'alimentation médicalisée (sauf à faire la bouffe soi-même)

Comme Poupoune je dirais Acana light (pas mal de prot de qualité et peu de gras, 10%), mais encore une fois vois d'abord avec un spécialiste qui valide le choix ou pas.




> Suite à la lecture d'un post sur le passage à une  alimentation humide en boite, je me demande si je ne devrais pas faire  ça. Pas le temps/la place de passer au BARF, on verra plus tard.
> Les Gosbi Lamb ne lui pose pas trop de soucis en digestion/dermato (même  si encore un peu de gratouillage), mais je ne sais pas si c'est la  croquette idéale pour lui. Enfin, c'est galère... Réhydratée toutes  seules il n'en veut pas, mais ça passe avec du bouillon d'agneau. Mais  toute une organisation...
> Du coup, me tâte à passer aux boites. Vous conseillez quoi ? (Sachant  qu'a priori il est allergique au poulet et à la pomme de terre)


Oui pk pas passer aux boites, voir page 360 et sur le topic des pâtées/boites pour chiens





> Bonjour bonjour ! 
> 
> revoilà le boulot lol
> 
> Bon et bien moins de grattage avec le passage aux brit carnilove chicken et avec un nouveau coussin anti allergènes.
> 
> seul bémol : mon loulou a du mal à faire ses selles, il n'est pas constippé mais pas loin.
> 
> Un conseil pour continuer sur brit carnilove tout en réglant ce léger  problème ? (car la compo lui convient bien ! aucune allergie  contrairement aux gosbi grain free)
> ...


Ce qui t'as déjà été conseillé, plus de fibres (haricots, courges/gettes...) et/ou corps gras (huile de saumon, de paraffine)




> quelqu'un parmi vous utilise les purizon ? Si oui,  comment c'est passé les transition avec les anciennes croquettes ? Cela a  été long ? Vos chiens mangeaient moins ?
> 
> Je suis actuellement en train de faire ma transition entre les PP et  purizon. J'ai constaté en passant à 75% de purizon mon loulou mangeait  beaucoup moins et que la fin de ses crottes étaient pas tres bien  moulées alors qu'au début c'est nikel. Est-ce normal ? Dois-je repasser à  50% ?


Certains chiens tolèrent mal Purizon, vas-y mollo et vois ce que ça donne, ça peut être le mélange qui passe pas.
Possible que la dose de Purizon à donner soit plus faible, essaie sinon de le passer à 100% Purizon avec moins que PP.




> en tous cas ça m'étonne pas qu'il mange moins  vu que les purizon sont deux fois plus protéinées que les PP ^^
> 
> 
> quelqu'un aurait des grosses croquettes à conseiller (minimum 1.5 cm)? pour une x border collie de 3 ans?
> (elle a tendance à gober et vomir et refuse les croquettes humidifiées)


Maxima grain free ce sont les plus grosses




> Bon je me suis retrouvée en rade de  croquettes pour Pepette (spitz naine, 14ans, mange des purizon  habituellement) du coup comme j'allais en allemagne avec une amie, je me  suis dis qu'avec du bol je trouverais un truc potable
> 
> et bien, en fouillant bien, caché entre meradog (beurk) et  happydog(rebeurk) le tout sous trois tonnes de purina et rc j'ai trouvé :  REAL NATURE WILDERNESS
> 
> 70% viande 30% legumes et 0% cereales, a un prix somme toute correct : 6.25e le kilos pour un paquet de 4kilos
> 
> L'analyse :
> proteines 37
> matieres grasses 20 cendres 8,2 cellulose 2,8 calcium 1,7 et phosphore 1,2
> ...


Real Nature est très bien, un des seuls bons choix en animalerie, bien vu !  :: 




> Bon j'ai des soucis avec les Carnilove cette fois 
> 
> Mes chiens se goinfrent et ne se rationnent plus, résultat ils ont faim  toute la journée et leur gamelle ne tient que quelques minutes (alors  que je leur donne la même quantité que les Acana et TOTW)


Quelle quantité pour quel poids ?

----------


## Kybou!

Bah je ne connais pas Real Nature mais je ne filerai jamais à mon chien des croquettes avec 20% de mat. gr. perso, d'autant plus à un vieux chien dont l'activité physique se résume à: gamelle/ canapé la plupart du temps ... 

J'en donnerais peut-être provisoirement à mon chien s'il avait besoin de reprendre du poids mais c'est tt ...

Je suis surprise que vous les trouviez bien du coup Yenz et Muza ...  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Peut-être oui ...

----------


## Noemie-

en même temps c'est plutot rare des chiens qui se rationnent ? Pourquoi tu ne leur donnes pas matin et soir ?

----------


## Noemie-

oui pardon pour maymay !

----------


## YenZ

> merci Yenz, sait-tu par hasard si on peut s'en procurer sur internet ?
> 
> a 6.25le kilos par sac de 4kilos, c'est pas cher je trouve


Aucune idée, pas sur des sites français à ma connaissance, sur des sites étrangers (allemands en particulier comme tu l'as dit) oui !

Comme ici (3 pages dont le wildeness) =) http://www.fressnapf.de/suchen/shop/real%20nature

Possible que ce soit moins cher sur d'autres sites et directement en animalerie chez Maxizoo, si tu as la chance d'en avoir un près de chez toi.
Il existe plusieurs gammes, avec juste du riz ou sans céréales, du 37/20 ou du 32/16 par ex  :: 





> Bah je ne connais pas Real Nature mais je ne filerai jamais à mon chien des croquettes avec 20% de mat. gr. perso, d'autant plus à un vieux chien dont l'activité physique se résume à: gamelle/ canapé la plupart du temps ... 
> 
> J'en donnerais peut-être provisoirement à mon chien s'il avait besoin de reprendre du poids mais c'est tt ...
> 
> Je suis surprise que vous les trouviez bien du coup Yenz et Muza ...


Bah selon les gammes la compo et les taux sont vraiment bien (surtout par rapport à tout ce qu'on trouve en animalerie généralement), y compris les minéraux, la gamme que donne xaros il y a un peu de cendres mais rien de dramatique non plus (surtout que les minéraux sont assez faibles, identiques à Orijen senior), et surtout vu que le chien supporte bien Purizon, à priori Real nature est une bonne alternative.
Au pire elle peut prendre une autre gamme un peu plus adaptée à un senior et moins grasse si besoin  ::

----------


## May-May

> en même temps c'est plutot rare des chiens qui se rationnent ? Pourquoi tu ne leur donnes pas matin et soir ?


Je leur donne matin et soir  :: 

Sauf que leur ration du matin ils ne la gobent pas (en principe), ils "picorent" dans la journée.
Sauf qu'avec les carnilove, ils engloutissent tout en quelques minutes. En tout cas Belette n'a jamais mangé ses gamelles comme ça.

Je vais laisser tomber et reprendre des Acana, c'est ce qui leur convient le mieux visiblement.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Bah je ne connais pas Real Nature mais je ne filerai jamais à mon chien des croquettes avec 20% de mat. gr. perso, d'autant plus à un vieux chien dont l'activité physique se résume à: gamelle/ canapé la plupart du temps ... 
> 
> J'en donnerais peut-être provisoirement à mon chien s'il avait besoin de reprendre du poids mais c'est tt ...
> 
> Je suis surprise que vous les trouviez bien du coup Yenz et Muza ...


A part pour un chien qui a des pb d'obésité ou très peu actif ou pb de santé, ça ne pose pas de pb de donner un aliment riche en matières grasses, tant que les protéines sont élevées en conséquence et qu'on rationne correctement.


dedel d'ailleurs pour l'insuffisance hépatique il faut des lipides d'origine végétale de préférence, plus facilement dégradés.

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ may may: ah oui l'appétence des carnilove c'est quelque chose!!

----------


## May-May

Je me prépare à leur donner leur ration du soir, ça va dépoter je sens

----------


## Quaraba

May-May: C'est donc bon signe si ils aiment les croquettes.

----------


## May-May

Ha ben ça, ils les aiment, c'est sûr  :: 
Mais le souci c'est qu'ils les mangent bien trop vite...

----------


## Kybou!

> A part pour un chien qui a des pb d'obésité *ou très peu actif* ou pb de santé, ça ne pose pas de pb de donner un aliment riche en matières grasses, tant que les protéines sont élevées en conséquence et qu'on rationne correctement.
> 
> 
> dedel d'ailleurs pour l'insuffisance hépatique il faut des lipides d'origine végétale de préférence, plus facilement dégradés.


Oui là c'est pour ça en l'occurrence ! Merci pour l'explication (Yenz aussi)

----------


## dedel

Si je résume, il faut que je trouve des croquettes avec un faible taux de matières grasses si possible d'origine végétales, des protéines de bonnes qualités ( donc viande blanche c'est ça ?), des taux de minéraux surtout le sodium très réduits.
Comment on fait pour trouver un véto spécialisé en nutrition ?

----------


## Kybou!

Mais, mais je ne suis pas inquiète !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si je résume, il faut que je trouve des croquettes avec un faible taux de matières grasses si possible d'origine végétales, des protéines de bonnes qualités ( donc viande blanche c'est ça ?), des taux de minéraux surtout le sodium très réduits.
> Comment on fait pour trouver un véto spécialisé en nutrition ?


Dans un cas aussi spécifique, je pense qd mm que je prendrais des croquettes médicalisées pour ne pas faire de conneries Dedel  ::  ... Parfois, c'est vraiment nécessaire quoi  :Smile:

----------


## dedel

> Mais, mais je ne suis pas inquiète ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Dans un cas aussi spécifique, je pense qd mm que je prendrais des croquettes médicalisées pour ne pas faire de conneries Dedel  ... Parfois, c'est vraiment nécessaire quoi


Je pensais aussi mais ne pas voir de viande dans la compo ça me fait quand même peur

----------


## Kybou!

Je sais mais bon, le cas de Ruben n'est pas évident ...  :: 

J'ai dû donner des croquettes médicalisées à l'un de mes chiens par le passé et étant une pro BARF, je l'ai très mal vécu donc je te comprends  ::

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> Là, j'aimerais comprendre ...


C'est physiologique. C'est là dessus que repose le régime Dukan par exemple. Et ça marche pour tous les animaux, chez les chevaux aussi c'est le même principe. C'est pour ça qu'il est important de regarder el couple Protéines/matières grasses et pas seulement l'un ou l'autre.

----------


## Kybou!

Ah oui, le régime Dukan ...  ::  No comment ...

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> Bonjour, je recherche croquettes pour chien senior (12 ans) de taille moyenne jusqu'alors nourri aux croquettes premiers prix depuis toujours (il est à la spa actuellement, nous allons peut être l'adopter). 
> Je comptais prendre purina proplan senior mais cette marque n'apparaît pas dan vos tableaux "bonnes marques"... pour quelle raison ? 
> De ce fait quelles croquettes me conseilleriez vous ? (budget : maxi 3,20 euros/kg sachant que nous souhaitons commander en gros paquet).


POur une fois, je vais me permettre de mettre en avant "les miennes" (j'ai lu les réponses qui vous ont été faites avant et toutes sont de très bons conseils notamment sur le rapport protéines/matières grasses peu importe la dénomination "senior" ou non) parce qu'au vu des critères elles me semblent très bien convenir.

****

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> Pour la taille des croquettes je ne sais pas, mais pour les chiens qui gobent tu peux mettre un bol retourné dans la gamelle ou des balles de tennis. Ca va la forcer à manger moins vite.


Ou des gros galets ! ça marche vraiment pas mal ! (attention pas de pierres aux bords coupants )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> dukan, ou comment s'offrir le diabete et une operation cardiaque  
> 
> upd si vous faisiez des formats intermediaires ca serait pas mal


Totalement pour Dukan, c'est tout pourri  

Pas de format intermédiaire. Le concept repose sur un format unique permettant de donner le meilleur rapport qualité/prix possible. En petit format se ne serait pas possible. Les emballages ont été conçus pour conserver au mieux les croquettes tout ça donc l'un dans l'autre, on a peu d'objection à ce propos qui proviennent la plupart du temps des propriétaires de vraiment petits chiens (moins de 5kgs)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> upd vous etes vraiment a des tarifs effarants
> 
> tu me rappelles combien coute la livraison ?
> 
> les sans cereales normaux sont a combien stp ?


*****

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> bah oui voilà quoi, ce n'est pas a l'etude, ou possibilité d'acheter "en vrac" ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre pour le moment ! ça été vaguement abordé mais pour le moment mis de côté. On préfère bosser sur la gamme chat sans céréales ! (qui devrait arriver courant novembre)

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> pourtanr cela vous fait passer a coté d'une sacré clientele !


Pas vraiment en fait. En tout cas ceux que j'ai en contact achètent quand même par 12 kilos. Après effectivement, on ne peut pas correspondre à tout le monde malheureusement.

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

Pas sur ce type d'emballage qui s'il est correctement utilisé (c'est à dire bien refermé, ouvert juste le temps de prendre les croquettes, entreposé dans un endroit ni trop chaud ni trop froid...) conserve très bien la fraicheur des croquettes. C'est l'intérêt du zip slider.

----------


## lily130/8

> dukan, ou comment s'offrir le diabete et une operation cardiaque


tu as oublié l’insuffisance rénale!  ::

----------


## dedel

> Tu peux regarder sur le site du conseil de l'ordre : http://www.veterinaire.fr, en bas tu as un outil "rechercher un spécialiste"... Mais il y en a... Deux  
> Bon en pratique je pense qu'il s'agit seulement de diplômées européennes alors qu'il y a des spécialistes diplômés "seulement" en France.


Je comptais sur toi pour me dire qu'il y en avait un top sur Limoges ou Poitiers !

----------


## Jade01

Ultra Premium Direct et Xaros, merci de continuer en MP . 

Pas de pub, merci.

----------


## dedel

Tours c'est bon pour moi Nantes ça fait loin.
Je sais vraiment pas quoi faire, lui donner les hill's ça me fait suer j'ai peur qu'elles soient vraiment pourries et J'ose pas me tourner vers autre chose sans un avis éclairé

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

> Ultra Premium Direct et Xaros, merci de continuer en MP . 
> 
> Pas de pub, merci.


Toutes mes excuses ! Je referai plus !

----------


## Poupoune 73

@dedel: j'ai ce bouquin chez moi s'il t'intéresse donne-moi ton adresse postale en mp je te l'envoie  :: 
http://livre.fnac.com/a2275084/Geral...ation-du-chien

il faut que je regarde mais je suis quasi sûre qu'il y a un chapitre sur l'alimentation des chiens souffrant d'une pathologie hépatique

----------


## dedel

Une ration ménagère ? Je ne sais même pas à quoi ça correspond en vrai, je commence à flipper avec tout ça

----------


## Phnix

Je ne trouve pas le sujet des pâtées/boites, ça me renvoie ici  
Je ne sais pas quoi prendre comme pâtée complète pour Dog ? Je penche pour le Terra Canis, j'aime bien leurs friandises déjà... Et j'ai du choix par rapport aux allergies de Dog. Mais ça n'apparait pas dans la liste des pâtées pour chien p.360, alors je ne sais pas.

----------


## lyric64

> Je ne trouve pas le sujet des pâtées/boites, ça me renvoie ici  
> Je ne sais pas quoi prendre comme pâtée complète pour Dog ? Je penche pour le Terra Canis, j'aime bien leurs friandises déjà... Et j'ai du choix par rapport aux allergies de Dog. Mais ça n'apparait pas dans la liste des pâtées pour chien p.360, alors je ne sais pas.


Idem Phnix, j'allais demander où se trouve le topic "Pâtées pour chien"

----------


## YenZ

> Je ne trouve pas le sujet des pâtées/boites, ça me renvoie ici  
> Je ne sais pas quoi prendre comme pâtée complète pour Dog ? Je penche pour le Terra Canis, j'aime bien leurs friandises déjà... Et j'ai du choix par rapport aux allergies de Dog. Mais ça n'apparait pas dans la liste des pâtées pour chien p.360, alors je ne sais pas.


Je n'ai pas mis la liste depuis un moment, mais oui terra Canis est très bien  :: 
Quant au sujet idem je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus pourtant je l'ai déjà vu, au pire regarde le topic boites côté chats c'est à peu près identique ^^

----------


## YenZ

Xaros c'est fait j'ai répondu par mp  ::

----------


## YenZ

Oui je sais, je sais merci !  :: 
Enfin parle pas de malheur non plus hein ?  :: 
On me harcèle déjà assez pour bébé, sans parler de la maison à meubler, alors le mariage euh comme dire...  ::

----------


## audy78

Bonsoir! Me voilà de retour avec mon chien croisé qui était au RC pour adult stérilisé et que j'avais passé aux orijen adult suite à la lecture de ce post.
Résultat: il est tout maigre, tout sec et a eu beaucoup de diarrhées (je lui donnais 300g par jours).

Depuis samedi je suis passée aux gosbi riz et agneau: je suis satisfaite car ses selles sont redevenues compactes! il a toujours la forme. J'ai l'impression qu'il a repris un peu de poids (je n'ai pas encore pu aller le peser) mais c'est pas encore ça.
Là je lui donne 300g en tout par jour aussi.

Sachant que normalement il pèse 25 kilos (là il était descendu à 23,600 kilos....), combien puis je lui donner de gosbi? On voit ses côtes à travers ses poils...dur dur

----------


## didine02

Je remet mon message : 

Bonjour a vous !!

On m'a conseillé de venir exposé mon probleme ici ...

Ma veto avait mis mon chien au croquette virbac vetocomplex, je voulais prendre en gros paquet pour faire des economie mais l'assistante veto ma déconseillé ( croquette qui seche, plus de bonne qualité ... )

Du coup pour faire des economies j'ai pris des gosbi sauf que erreur de ma part ce n'etait pas des bonnes croquettes ( poil gras, demangaison ... ) 
Suite a cela j'ai voulu changer, on m'avait conseillé des purizon, j'ai donc fais une transition, apres 1 mois au purizon j'ai toujours le probleme de poil gras et demangaison ....

Je voulais tester des RC mais on me dit que c'est pas top ...

Alors je ne sais plus trop ... Vous en pensez quoi, continuez les purizon pour voir dans le temps ce que sa donne ou repasser au virbac ?

Je pense evidemment en reparler a la clinique quand j'irais cherchais les croquettes du chat ...

Merci pour vos conseils

Je suis désolé de ne pas avoir la sciences infus concernant les croquettes RC ...

----------


## lily130/8

RC c'est vraiment pas bon...
gosbi et purizon sont pourtant de bonnes croquettes, c'est bizarre. peut être qu'il lui faudrait des croquettes moins grasses comme acana light & fit

----------


## didine02

gosbi ce n'etait pas les exclusive ...

Les virbac ne sont pas bonne ?

Les acana 35% de proteine c'est pas de trop ?

----------


## YenZ

> Bonsoir! Me voilà de retour avec mon chien croisé qui était au RC pour adult stérilisé et que j'avais passé aux orijen adult suite à la lecture de ce post.
> Résultat: il est tout maigre, tout sec et a eu beaucoup de diarrhées (je lui donnais 300g par jours).
> 
> Depuis samedi je suis passée aux gosbi riz et agneau: je suis satisfaite car ses selles sont redevenues compactes! il a toujours la forme. J'ai l'impression qu'il a repris un peu de poids (je n'ai pas encore pu aller le peser) mais c'est pas encore ça.
> Là je lui donne 300g en tout par jour aussi.
> 
> Sachant que normalement il pèse 25 kilos (là il était descendu à 23,600 kilos....), combien puis je lui donner de gosbi? On voit ses côtes à travers ses poils...dur dur


300 grs de Gosbi est la dose normale.
Tu avais fais une transition avant de passer complètement à Orijen ?




> Je remet mon message : 
> 
> Bonjour a vous !!
> 
> On m'a conseillé de venir exposé mon probleme ici ...
> 
> Ma veto avait mis mon chien au croquette virbac vetocomplex, je voulais prendre en gros paquet pour faire des economie mais l'assistante veto ma déconseillé ( croquette qui seche, plus de bonne qualité ... )
> 
> Du coup pour faire des economies j'ai pris des gosbi sauf que erreur de ma part ce n'etait pas des bonnes croquettes ( poil gras, demangaison ... ) 
> ...


RC comme l'a dit lily c'est pas terrible pour dire moyen/mauvais.
Gosbi en gamme non exclusive = moyen/mauvais aussi, mieux aurait vallu tester exclusive of gsbi ce qui est complètement différent.
Si Purizon n'a pas été concluent alors tu peux soit continuer et voir, soit changer, mais pas pou RC.

Sais-tu le pourquoi de ces problèmes de peau/poil/demangeaisons ?
Pourquoi ne pas tester une gamme poisson ? ou moins grasse ?

Regarde page 360 tout y est expliqué, et lis le post it de MuzaRègne sur comment choisir l'alimentation, regarde quelques pages en arrière Poupoune 73 donnait les différents liens.




> gosbi ce n'etait pas les exclusive ...
> 
> Les virbac ne sont pas bonne ?
> 
> Les acana 35% de proteine c'est pas de trop ?


Les protéines animales ne posent pas de pb bien au contraire, non 35% n'est pas trop.
Virbac disons que y'a pire et mieux, mais pour le prix payé surtout chez le véto, y'a bien mieux !

----------


## Phnix

Grmblf. Dog a des pellicules alors que j'ai commencé l'huile de saumon il y a deux semaines... Et il a le poil un peu plus gras. Il peut ne pas supporter ? (J'ai pris de la Grizzly en plus)
Je pense tenter de passer aux boites bientôt, quand mon salaire tombera, je ferai ma commande. Surtout qu'il me reste au moins 5kg de Gosbi Lamb & Rice !

----------


## audy78

YenZ j'ai fait une transition mais très courte pour passer des orijen aux gosbi car mon chien ne supportait vraiment plus les orijen.

Depuis plus de trouble du transit!

Bon mon chien était descendu à 23.600kg début septembre et là pesée du jour: 24.500kg! je respire! On sent toujours beaucoup ses côtes mais c'est en bonne voie!

----------


## didine02

> 300 grs de Gosbi est la dose normale.
> Tu avais fais une transition avant de passer complètement à Orijen ?
> 
> 
> 
> *RC comme l'a dit lily c'est pas terrible pour dire moyen/mauvais.
> Gosbi en gamme non exclusive = moyen/mauvais aussi, mieux aurait vallu tester exclusive of gsbi ce qui est complètement différent.
> Si Purizon n'a pas été concluent alors tu peux soit continuer et voir, soit changer, mais pas pou RC.
> 
> ...


Le probleme de peau ou poil est en relation avec le changement de croquette selon moi  puisque c'est apparu a ce moment précis !

Je vais donc aller lire les pages que tu me conseille. 
Merci

----------


## Phnix

Et puis il pète en dormant !
Je comprends que mon copain commence à le considérer aussi comme son chien, quelle joyeuse bande de péteur au lit

----------


## Staccato

le chien de ma fille est un croisé jack russel, elle prends des RC mini sterilised ( sacs de 4 kg à 7.98 kg) car ce bonhomme a beaucoup grossi après sa stérilisation alors que c'est un loulou hyper actif. Il perds beaucoup de poils.

Il a 6 ans, pèse environ un peu plus de 10 kg que puis-je lui conseiller ? impossible pour elle de prendre des sacs de 10 kg donc forcément le prix joue.

----------


## YenZ

Acana light & fit en 6.8 kgs (existe aussi en 2.27 kgs)  :: 
Environ 34 pour 6.8 kgs sur miscota ou dewandas

*Phnix :* oui possible qu'il supporte pas, surtout si les symptômes apparaissent pile au moment de l'introduction de l'huile dans son alimentation.
Arrête lhuile et tu seras fixée.

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Idem Phnix, j'allais demander où se trouve le topic "Pâtées pour chien"


Il y a ce post notamment : Nourriture humide, venez partager vos expériences...

----------


## Staccato

> le chien de ma fille est un croisé jack russel, elle prends des RC mini sterilised ( sacs de 4 kg à 7.98 kg) car ce bonhomme a beaucoup grossi après sa stérilisation alors que c'est un loulou hyper actif. Il perds beaucoup de poils.
> 
> Il a 6 ans, pèse environ un peu plus de 10 kg que puis-je lui conseiller ? impossible pour elle de prendre des sacs de 10 kg donc forcément le prix joue.


Qui peut me répondre ? j'ai lu attentivement la page 360 , j'ai retenu les acana light mais elles sont en paquet de 13 kg . Y a t -il une alternative sur zooplus , sachant qu'il aurait de la pâtée le soir.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Qui peut me répondre ? j'ai lu attentivement la page 360 , j'ai retenu les acana light mais elles sont en paquet de 13 kg . Y a t -il une alternative sur zooplus , sachant qu'il aurait de la pâtée le soir.


applaws lite? bonne composition et existe en petits sacs
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354869

----------


## YenZ

> Qui peut me répondre ? j'ai lu attentivement la page 360 , j'ai retenu les acana light mais elles sont en paquet de 13 kg . Y a t -il une alternative sur zooplus , sachant qu'il aurait de la pâtée le soir.



déjà répondu, voir premier post en haut de page...

----------


## Kerax

> Qui peut me répondre ? j'ai lu attentivement la page 360 , j'ai retenu les acana light mais elles sont en paquet de 13 kg . Y a t -il une alternative sur zooplus , sachant qu'il aurait de la pâtée le soir.


Acana light, moi je les commande chez Miscota, elles sont bien moins chère par 3 paquets de 2,27 kgs http://animaux.miscota.fr/chiens/acana/light-fit

----------


## Staccato

merci à tous de vos réponses.
 Nous allons faire des commandes groupées donc difficile de prendre sur un autre site que zooplus pour les croquettes du loulou.
je vais essayer de trouver d'autres croquettes possible.

----------


## Phnix

Depuis que je me suis plainte du poil gras et des pellicules, Dog a le poil tout doux tout brillant tout nickel  
Et plus trop de gratouillage.
Mais des gaz

----------


## Kybou!

On ne peut pas tt avoir ds la vie !  ::

----------


## Talyane

Je lis ce post depuis quelques temps, je saute le pas et m'inscrit enfin sur ce forum...
D'abord un grand merci à tous les intervenants, et merci à YenZ qui m'a appris beaucoup de choses dans ce "monde difficile" qu'est la nutrition animale  .
Je donne des Acana Light & fit à ma chienne de 7 ans 1/2, une galga adoptée cela fera bientôt trois ans.
Sur les recommandations du véto, je lui donne également en continu de l'huile de saumon depuis 2 ans 1/2 (pathologie cardiaque).
j'achète de l'huile Nutrivet, mais ayant lu les problèmes de qualité sur leurs croquettes, et voulant bien faire je lui ai acheté récemment de l'huile de saumon Grizzly, et là la cata...
Je lui ai donné sur 15 jours environ, ma chienne est très sensible au niveau digestif, et avec la Grizzly elle s'est transformé en usine à gaz, atmosphère totalement irrespirable dans l'appartement façon boule puante.
J'ai arrêté la Grizzly pour reprendre la Nutrivet, et tout est revenu à la normale .

----------


## Quaraba

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais eu de souci autant avec la nutrivet que la grizzly. C'est sur que si l'air est irrespirable, il fallait faire quelque chose.

----------


## lily130/8

je prend la nutrivet aussi (plus pratique vu que je commande souvent sur zooplus) et pas de soucis non plus. il y a eu des problèmes avec les croquettes, mais je vois pas comment il pourrait il y avoir avec de l'huile, qui contient simplement 100% d'huile de saumon ^^ pas besoin de cuisson, de transformation ni rien...

----------


## May-May

Personnellement, j'ai constaté une nette différence entre la Nutrivet et la Grizzly. Poil plus brillant et moins de pellicule, et ça se voit surtout sur Hiduc qui avait une peau très pourrie au départ, la nutrivet n'a rien fait et la Grizzly a beaucoup aidé (poil moins gras et peau moins irritée).

----------


## surmulot

En moyenne 1 ou 2 fois par jour tout depend de sa nourriture, son metabolisme, sa condition physique etc

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En moyenne 1 ou 2 fois par jour tout depend de sa nourriture, son metabolisme, sa condition physique etc

----------


## Staccato

bon j'ai trouvé des paquets de 2.7 kg d'Acana Light and Fit sur zoofast (5.65 le kilo), pour le boubou environ 140 g / jour ? ou moitié si on lui donne de la pâtée type Terra caenis le soir.
Ou faut il attendre pour la pâtée, qu'il est un peu perdu du poids.
La transition sur 15 jours comme pour les chats , c'est bon ?

----------


## YenZ

2.27 pas 2.7
oui transition sur 15 jours, et quant à la dose regarde le paquet, mais compte environ 100/120 grs/10 kgs de poids.
Au début peut-être que les croquettes, après tu aviseras en fonction, pour la dose d'humide une fois qu'il sera adapté aux croquettes, tu peux faire moitié croquettes matin, et moitié humide le soir.

----------


## Staccato

merci, je croise les doigts pour que le doudou aime et que la digestion se passe bien.

----------


## nila

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: 

Je reviens vers vous pour avoir vos supers conseils 

Mon chien, un berger de 2 ans et sensible des intestins, était aux Maxima grain free qu'il supportait très bien.
Seulement, habitant en Belgique, pour éviter les frais (élevés) d'envoi des Maxima (pas de revendeurs par ici), je me suis tournée grâce aux bons conseils de YenZ vers les Acana (pacifica).
Avec les Acana, selles moins fermes qu'avec les Maxima mais bon, ça reste "correct" et de toute façon moins pire qu'avec les Orijen par exemple.
Le problème, c'est que mon chien doit à présent prendre un médicament à long terme (pour Myasthénie Grave) dont un des effets secondaires est la diarrhée.
Et en effet, depuis qu'il prend ce traitement, il me fait 3 fois/jour au moins des bouses de vache.
Donc, j'envisage d'essayer les Gosbi lamb&rice (il y a un revendeur en Belgique), qui seraient plus "efficaces" d'après les retours positifs que j'ai lus un peu partout, pour des soucis de fragilités intestinales. Bien que je ne sois pas très fan de la compo des Gosbi (pas assez protéinées et puis le riz, bof).
Alors je me demandais si c'était une bonne idée de donner par exemple 50% Acana et 50% Gosbi (ou plus ou moins, en fonction des résultats sur les selles) ? 
(parce que passer d'une qualité "supérieure" à une qualité moyenne, j'ai un peu du mal  :Frown: )
En résumé, est-ce contre-productif, néfaste pour la digestion ou que sais-je, de faire ce genre de mélange ?
Y en a-t-il d'autres parmi vous qui le font ?
Désolée si la question a déjà été posée !

merci pour vos conseils et avis éventuels  !

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai longtemps été aux maxima cotecnica grainfree, je suis passée aux brit carnilove poulet et j'en suis encore plus satisfaite. j'ai vu encore une nette différence sur la réduction du volume des selles. toutefois en période d'antibios les selles n'étaient pas géniales... ça s'est amélioré avec des probiotiques (il me semble qu'il y avait un post sur le sujet) j'avais pris probiolog en pharmacie mais il doit exister des trucs mieux  ::

----------


## nila

Merci Poupoune  :Smile: 
Mais comme il a une maladie auto-immune, tout ce qui stimule le système immunitaire est fortement contre-indiqué. Et c'est le cas des probiotiques  :Frown:

----------


## D-elphine

des nouvelles croquettes sans céréales : "monge" à base d'anchois ou canard. c'est italien et c'est assez cher je trouve: http://www.espacemonge.fr/fr/ 



*Ingrédients:* anchois ou canard (frais 10% min., déshydratés 20 %), pommes de terre, farine d'uf entier, huile de poulet, pulpe de betterave, huile de saumon, concentré de protéine de pomme de terre, graines de lin, hydrolysat de protéines d'huile de foie de poulet, mélange de légumes et de fruits (petits pois, châtaignes, tige d'ananas, pomme), chlorure de choline, phosphate monosodique anhydre, FOS (oligosaccharides de fruits), hydrolyse levure (MOS), Yucca schidigera, spiruline, compléments de vitamines et de sels minéraux, Chondroïtine, glucosamine, MSM.

*Antioxydant :* tocophérol (vitamine E), extrait de romarin.

*Compositions :*
Protéines brutes : 30 %
Huiles et en matières grasses :  20 %
Cellulose brute (fibre) : 2.2 %
Cendres brutes : 6.3 %
Calcium : 1 %
Phosphore : 0.80 %
Omega 3 : 1 %
Omega 6 : 5 %

il y a aussi, je pense à Pitchoun', des boites mais là aussi ouah le prix ! http://www.espacemonge.fr/fr/home/86...fruit-400.html

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pour les boîtes (effectivement) c'est inaccessible pour moi, déjà qu'avec les Terra Canis ça me coûte un bras + un rein... :: 

Je crois que le prix est élevé car c'est "cruelty free" (non testé sur les animaux).

----------


## D-elphine

un bras+ un rein, tu peux quand même sacrifier pour eux une jambe aussi non ?  :: 

ok j' ai survolé le site, donc peut être bien que la qualité des matières 1eres et l' éthique sont forcément répercutées dans le prix

----------


## jenny02

Mes trois loulous sont passés aux maxima grain free senior...  
J'étais satisfaite des maxima adulte mais mes chiens avaient grossi... 
La nikel ma bull ne pète plus les trois me font des jolies crottes...  Le mois prochain je commande 2 sacs d'un coup

----------


## Pitchoun'

Une petite piqûre de rappel  ::  : http://www.carevox.fr/sante-des-anim...ns-dangereuses

----------


## motobufflor

J'ai mon chien qui se gratte pas mal depuis quelques semaines, le changement d'alimentation peut il expliquer à lui seul ce phénomène ?
Pour rappel passage de Belcando active à Acana Chicken and burbank potatoes ?

----------


## vans

> J'ai mon chien qui se gratte pas mal depuis quelques semaines, le changement d'alimentation peut il expliquer à lui seul ce phénomène ?
> Pour rappel passage de Belcando active à Acana Chicken and burbank potatoes ?


si tu as observé une augmentation des grattages depuis le changement de croquette, il est fort probable que ton chien ne supporte pas un ingrédient des acana.

----------


## motobufflor

Oui et il a eu le mois dernier pas mal de puces (jamais eu avant), shampooing traitement frontline collier anti puces, on a eu pas mal de difficulté à en venir à bout. Je ne sais pas si c'est les croquettes ou les suites des "puces" ?
J'avais le sentiment avant cet événement qu'il supportait bien ces croquettes, depuis un mois je lui donne également de l'huile de saumon, voilà si vous avez des idées je suis preneur.

----------


## nila

> Bonjour à tous 
> 
> Je reviens vers vous pour avoir vos supers conseils 
> 
> Mon chien, un berger de 2 ans et sensible des intestins, était aux Maxima grain free qu'il supportait très bien.
> Seulement, habitant en Belgique, pour éviter les frais (élevés) d'envoi des Maxima (pas de revendeurs par ici), je me suis tournée grâce aux bons conseils de YenZ vers les Acana (pacifica).
> Avec les Acana, selles moins fermes qu'avec les Maxima mais bon, ça reste "correct" et de toute façon moins pire qu'avec les Orijen par exemple.
> Le problème, c'est que mon chien doit à présent prendre un médicament à long terme (pour Myasthénie Grave) dont un des effets secondaires est la diarrhée.
> Et en effet, depuis qu'il prend ce traitement, il me fait 3 fois/jour au moins des bouses de vache.
> ...


Je me permets de m'auto-citer, n'ayant pas eu de réponse à ma question : est-ce une bonne idée de mélanger par exemple Acana et Gosbi lamb&rice, ceci pour éviter les selles molles (qui sont un effet secondaire du médicament que doit prendre mon chien à long terme) ? 
Et si pas d'amélioration, passer entièrement aux Gosbi Lamb, le temps de son traitement.

La véto conseille Hill's Prescription Diet Canine i/d mais quand je lis la compo : maïs moulu, riz moulu, uf complet déshydraté, protéine déshydratée de volaille et de dinde, amidon de maïs, hydrolysat de protéines, fibrime, graisses animales, huile végétale, phosphate dicalcique, sel, chlorure de potassium, carbonate de calcium, taurine  ::   ::   :: , j'ai juste envie de fuir ...

Des avis ou des suggestions ?
Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Kybou!

Oui tu peux mélanger les croquettes  ::

----------


## dedel

Juste pour donner des nouvelles : j'ai reparlé avec la véto des problèmes d'alimentation, j'ai évoqué l'idée de la ration ménagère et elle m'a elle même proposé de contacter le Dr Blanchard. Elle m'a proposé d'y réfléchir à tête reposée car c'est tout de même plus contraignant que des croquettes mais je crois que je vais tenter, même si j'ai un peu peur d'avoir du mal à tout gérer. Si vraiment ça se passe mal on passera aux acana light and fit

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Juste pour donner des nouvelles : j'ai reparlé avec la véto des problèmes d'alimentation, j'ai évoqué l'idée de la ration ménagère et elle m'a elle même proposé de contacter le Dr Blanchard. Elle m'a proposé d'y réfléchir à tête reposée car c'est tout de même plus contraignant que des croquettes mais je crois que je vais tenter, même si j'ai un peu peur d'avoir du mal à tout gérer. Si vraiment ça se passe mal on passera aux acana light and fit


je peux toujours t'envoyer son bouquin, tu le gardes aussi longtemps que de besoin, si nécessaire  ::  mp-moi si intéressée!

----------


## dedel

Merci beaucoup pour ta proposition mais je crois que ça ira, j'ai parcouru son site et a priori y a pas mal de conseils qui sont donnés avec les "recettes" de ration. Ce qui me fait le plus peur c'est la contrainte de préparer les repas mais ça, personne pourra le faire à ma place!

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un topic pour les friandises ?
A part les friandises chez Platinium y'en a d'autres pas mauvaises ? Merci !

----------


## cleosy

> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un topic pour les friandises ?
> A part les friandises chez Platinium y'en a d'autres pas mauvaises ? Merci !


Il y a un sujet ici : Quelles friandises donnez vous à vos chiens ?

Et une recette sympa ici : Recette friandises

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci !

----------


## Kybou!

> Merci beaucoup pour ta proposition mais je crois que ça ira, j'ai parcouru son site et a priori y a pas mal de conseils qui sont donnés avec les "recettes" de ration. Ce qui me fait le plus peur c'est la contrainte de préparer les repas mais ça, personne pourra le faire à ma place!


Je te conseille de préparer le week-end, les rations pour tte la semaine  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Dedel ... ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un topic pour les friandises ?
> A part les friandises chez Platinium y'en a d'autres pas mauvaises ? Merci !


p360 yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé la plupart des croquettes de qualité mais aussi pas mal de friandises. pour ma part je suis aux gosbits http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/gosbits/

----------


## dedel

merci kybou

----------


## Phnix

Vu les allergies de Dog (poulet notamment), je prends des Terra Cannis dans les friandises.
Beaucoup de céréales, mais des pas trop mauvaises a priori, et ce sont des friandises, on fractionne chaque friandise en plusieurs morceaux... (Je n'ai rien trouvé d'aussi bien et d'aussi pratique ailleurs en tenant compte de ses allergies)

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci Poupoune ! et Phnix !

----------


## Loupiotte21

Vous pensez quoi de celles là ? http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/185838

----------


## motobufflor

La question a déjà du être posée mais que pensez vous du taux de cendres des DLG, 9,5%, cela me parait énorme ?
Sinon la compo me semble top.

----------


## Quaraba

Loupiotte, il y a des friandises comme gosbi qui sont nettement mieux. Les délibest sont pas mal aussi (sur NCLN).

----------


## May-May

Bon, pas convaincue par les carnilove du coup, les chiens boivent comme des trous (et forcément, ils font pipi des lites...)
Je vais tester les Purizon poisson du coup, mais pour l'instant, ce qu'ils tolèrent le mieux, ça reste les Acana pacifica.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Loupiotte, il y a des friandises comme gosbi qui sont nettement mieux. Les délibest sont pas mal aussi (sur NCLN).


Oui je me doute bien ... Ça m'embête de commander sur un autre site que Zooplus parce que je vais payer autant de frais de port ...
Je lui donnais les friandises Platinum (comme c'est ces croquettes) qu'elle adore mais j'ai l'impression (peut être que je me trompe) qu'elle se gratte quand je lui en donne ...

----------


## Quaraba

Oui, je comprends car pour ne pas payer de frais de port sur NCLN, il en faut pour minimum 39 euros.

----------


## joloclo

Quelqu'un a un avis ou a essayé les Granatapet ? MercI 
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/386942

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Oui, je comprends car pour ne pas payer de frais de port sur NCLN, il en faut pour minimum 39 euros.


J'ai plus qu'à en adopter pour rentabiliser ma commande

----------


## lily130/8

> Quelqu'un a un avis ou a essayé les Granatapet ? MercI 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/386942


Ma chienne les aimait pas trop et j'ai vu une nette diminution des selles en passant à orijen. Elles contiennent quand même beaucoup de patates, et peu de protéines. Avec le même genre de compo analytique il vaut mieux se tourner vers gosbi grain free à mon avis.

----------


## joloclo

> Ma chienne les aimait pas trop et j'ai vu une nette diminution des selles en passant à orijen. Elles contiennent quand même beaucoup de patates, et peu de protéines. Avec le même genre de compo analytique il vaut mieux se tourner vers gosbi grain free à mon avis.

----------


## mydreams

Bon et bien me re voilà! toujours les memes problemes.. En quête de croquettes pas trop riches car sujet au prise de poids mais surtout surtout très hautement digestibles! tout en restant de qualité.. et sans mais de préférence mais c'est très compliqué. Grace à YenZ j'ai découvert de super marques et fait beaucoup d'essai donc principalement Platinum et Natyka sur lequel j'était resté je pensais que cela allait mais en fait non.. Toujours et encore des gazs et flatulences infectes^^ Etant donné le nombres de messages importants ici  ::  je rappelle que j'ai deja fait depuis 2ans Orijen, Acana, Brit, Arden Grange, Nutro Choice, Gosbi et rien ne vas.. J'hesite à ceder et me tourner malgré moi vers les croquettes véto.. :/ Dans l'attente de vos conseils et propositions  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quaraba

Gosbi grain free, peut-être? Parce que il y a deux ans, elles n'existaient pas. Et aussi, un complément pour la flore intestinale qui évite les ballonnements?

----------


## mydreams

Il a deja un complément, ainsi que du copronat contre ces soucis là, rien n'y fait cela vient des croquettes.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Mydreams, pourquoi ne pas essayer l'alimentation humide ? depuis que mes chiens y sont passés, finis les gaz et les selles molles, le poil est devenu très très doux, l'appétence est excellente aussi...bref que du positif !  :: 

Nourriture humide, venez partager vos expériences...

----------


## vans

> Bon et bien me re voilà! toujours les memes problemes.. En quête de croquettes pas trop riches car sujet au prise de poids mais surtout surtout très hautement digestibles! tout en restant de qualité.. et sans mais de préférence mais c'est très compliqué. Grace à YenZ j'ai découvert de super marques et fait beaucoup d'essai donc principalement Platinum et Natyka sur lequel j'était resté je pensais que cela allait mais en fait non.. Toujours et encore des gazs et flatulences infectes^^ Etant donné le nombres de messages importants ici  je rappelle que j'ai deja fait depuis 2ans Orijen, Acana, Brit, Arden Grange, Nutro Choice, Gosbi et rien ne vas.. J'hesite à ceder et me tourner malgré moi vers les croquettes véto.. :/ Dans l'attente de vos conseils et propositions


Je n'ai pas suivi ton histoire mais peux tu nous parler un peu plus de ton chien (race, age, poids, ....)
quelles etaient les croquettes de ton chien avant le passage au sans céréale ?
quelles etaient les croquettes qui luii donnait le moins de gazs ?
A-t-il eu des soucis intestinaux (diarrhée) avec les différentes marques que tu as essayé, si oui lesquelles ?

----------


## mydreams

Mes deux chiens sont des sauvetages, aucune idée de leur précédente nourriture, rien de correct en tout cas.. Puisque récupéré amaigri, vers, puce.. J'ai une croisée border collie/epagneul de 4/5ans de 18kg qui a tendance à l'embonpoint et est très difficile et capricieuse, elle a eu une période de hill's metabolic par mon véto qui l'a beaucoup réussi a tout les niveau et bonne perte de poids rapide car elle était à 22kg.. et là je la garde au natyka ca a l'air d'aller pour le moment. Et j'ai donc un labrador noir d'1an 1/2 demi et 28kg qui a été affamé et malmené dés chiot, et garde des soucis digestif récurrent, je ne saurais dire ce qui a été mieux selon les marques car il a toujours eu a moitié la diahrrée ou selles très molles, accompagné de ballonements et flatulences très odorantes. Je me souviens qu'au début j'ai démarré directement au orijen, puis acana et c'était vraiment une catastrophe malheureusement. Le brit on en parle pas des selles jaunes.. Et les autres marques bof c'est moyen, on a toujours pas réussi à trouver une bonne digestion sans soucis et qui dure. Quand je suis passé au natyka il ya eu du léger mieux au début et les soucis diahrrée et flatulences sont revenu au galop, j'esperais qu'il s'habitue mais comme d'habitude non ça ne convient toujours pas.. Mon véto me pousse une fois de plus vers le prescription diet mais là ce serait pour tout le temps donc je suis pas trop pour.. Et l'humide je suis pas emballé, le peu de fois que j'ai essayé cela n'a absolument pas arrangé la tendance diahrréique..

Merci

----------


## vans

Ah oui en effet, sa ma l'air bien compliqué  

As-tu essayé de mettre un peu d'ultra levure dans la gamelle des loulous ?
Cela permettrait de refaire la flore intestinale

----------


## mydreams

oui

----------


## vans

comment sétait que tu l'utilisais ? et sur combien de temps ?

----------


## mydreams

sur des periodes de 10jr d'ultralevure, ou de charbon.. Pas grande différence. Comme mon véto me dis on peut tjr essayer tout un tas de trucs c'est inutile tant le probleme réel de base n'est pas résolu ca n'as aucun effet il lui faut une alimentation qu'il supporte bien, hautement digestible.. Soit j'arrive a en trouver une dans les exigences que nous partageons dans ce sujet, soit il passera au marque véto adapté à cela tant pis..

----------


## vans

Leur estomac tourne peut etre trop vite.... suite à leur passé. Leur estomac n'est pas habitué à recevoir autant de protéine d'un coup donc sa passe pas.
est-il possible pour toi de fractionner un maximum les repas, c'est a dire de faire 5-6 repas par jour comme pour les chiot au sevrage.

----------


## mydreams

Non cela fait longtemps que je les ai ils vont bien et sont parfaitement habitués, contrairement au début ou en effet la remise sur patte fut houleuse, avec beaucoup de vomissements ect, cela n'est plus d'actualité, c'est juste intestinal que ça bidouille. Par contre le fractionnement de repas on m'en a deja parlé mais cela m'est impossible, je vis seule et je travaille énormément avec des horaires complètement décalé. Mais je m'assure que leur repas soit pris calmement

----------


## Pitchoun'

Mydreams, pourquoi pas abandonner les croquettes et passer à la ration ménagère, au barf... ?

----------


## motobufflor

Mydreams est seule et n'a pas d'horaires réguliers, donc compliqué pour le Barf; il faut non seulement du temps et surtout des moyens financiers important pour le Barf si l'on veut des produits de qualité.

----------


## Kybou!

> Mydreams est seule et n'a pas d'horaires réguliers, donc compliqué pour le Barf; *il faut non seulement du temps et surtout des moyens financiers important pour le Barf si l'on veut des produits de qualité*.


Non, ça c'est faux désolée ... Ca m'agace d'une force de lire ça d'ailleurs ...  

Pour le BARF, faut juste prendre la peine de chercher les bons plans (les DLC en magasin, les déchets chez les bouchers/volaillers puis y a tous les sites comme Dogfresh, Saint-Laurent et j'en passe qui sont top) ... Faut se donner un peu de mal, c'est certain mais ça ne passe pas forcément par le portefeuille ... Ca ne coûte pas plus cher que de donner des croquettes de bonne qualité au final ... 

Et je pense qu'on peut prendre un minimum de temps pour nourrir son chien correctement, soit dit en passant  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Amen Kybou !

----------


## mydreams

En effet.. Je ferais beaucoup pour mes compagnons, mais oui je vis seule et j'en bave , je travaille un bon 50h la semaine avec des horaires de nuit & de jour.., c'est compliqué pour moi..  Et j'ai vraiment peur d'un déséquilibre en gérant mal les apports avec cette alimentation.

EDIT: pas mal les sites internet pour commander du barf je connaissais pas..  mais la viande comme cela 

Toujours pas de propositions de croquettes à recommander pour mon cas?   anti prout

----------


## Kybou!

Ben avec tout ce que tu as déjà testé, c'est compliqué ... Il y a peut-être un moment où il faut accepter que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas ...  :: 

Si tu ne te sens pas de le passer au BARF, peut-être peux-tu quand même tester la ration ménagère ou les boîtes humides de qualité comme les Terra Canis par exemple ...

Ce topic donne d'excellentes infos pour équilibrer la ration ménagère notamment (tu peux t'y fier sans pb): 

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

Le chien de Pitchoun' avait également de gros problèmes avec les croquettes et l'alimentation humide semble lui convenir ... Tu ne perds rien à tester en tt cas  ::

----------


## mydreams

Merci..! ration ménagère et barf c'est la meme chose?  Dans tout les cas je vais lire et essayer mais c'est sur que je ne pourrait le faire tout les jours, deja que je fais quasiment jamais les courses ni la popote pour moi étant seule et prise par un emploi du temps houleux, alors bon.. c'est coton. Et pour l'alimentation humide en boite j'ai deja tenté, niveau diahrrée ça ne fait que aggraver le problême

Tant pis sinon cela vas etre les croquettes véto adapté à sa santé..

----------


## Kybou!

Tu vas payer une fortune des croquettes bonnes pour les poules ...  ::  

Tu ne veux VRAIMENT pas tenter le BARF ? Je sais, j'insiste mais bon ...

----------


## vans

et ton veto te propose quoi comme croquette? on pourrais peux etre regarder la compo pour voir ce qu'il y a dedans ( à part des céréales  )

----------


## mydreams

J'ai éditer mon message, essayer oui je vais le faire mais m'y tenir au quotidien non. Je concois qu'effectivement en s'arrangeant on peux y arriver à bon prix, mais je suis réaliste je suis lessivée j'ai un boulot difficile et des horaires à la con, personne pour m'aider à quoi que ce soit. Je gère tout seule et ne prends deja pas le temps de me faire à manger pour moi même, et je vais au supermarché une fois tout les 36 juste quand j'ai vraiment plus rien, je ne me vois pas niveau temps et énergie à m'approvisionner régulièrement et préparer des aliments, peser ect.. En plus pour couronner le tout la viande me rebute, meme s'il n'y avait que ça je passe au dessus de ce soucis pour eux. Mais voilà je sais que je ne pourrais etre régulière dans ce genre de repas

----------


## mydreams

Bah c'est franchement pas terrible comme d'habitude.. c'est pour ça que je tord le nez quand il me propose et me dis que il ya plus que cette solution.. Mais bon. 

Et bien soit Hill's i/d : http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alimentation-pour-chien-sc1/hill-s-prescription-diet-sf38/

Ou Virbac digest : http://www.pourchienetchat.com/508-v...adult-dog.html

Ou RC gastro mais bon RC voilà quoi.. -_-

http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alim...ry-diet-sf258/

----------


## motobufflor

> Non, ça c'est faux désolée ... Ca m'agace d'une force de lire ça d'ailleurs ...  
> 
> Pour le BARF, faut juste prendre la peine de chercher les bons plans (les DLC en magasin, les déchets chez les bouchers/volaillers puis y a tous les sites comme Dogfresh, Saint-Laurent et j'en passe qui sont top) ... Faut se donner un peu de mal, c'est certain mais ça ne passe pas forcément par le portefeuille ... Ca ne coûte pas plus cher que de donner des croquettes de bonne qualité au final ... 
> 
> Et je pense qu'on peut prendre un minimum de temps pour nourrir son chien correctement, soit dit en passant



Ne t'énerve pas Kybou, je ne dis pas que le barf est moins bon que les croquettes; je dis qu'il faut du temps de libre et tout le monde ne l'a pas, je pense que tu peux le reconnaitre facilement, entre acheter un sac de croquettes et acheter puis cuisiner régulièrement des aliments frais pour nos chiens, on peut épiloguer pendant des heures mais c'est un fait le barf demande de la disponibilité.
D'autre part j'achète mon sac de 18 KG d'acana Chicken and burbank potatoes (il y a pire comme croquettes) un peu moins de 56 euros qui me dure 5 mois et me revient à 0,37 centimes par jour pour un chien de 10 KG.
Maintenant si tu peux nourrir mon chien plus vite et moins cher en BARF j'attends ta démonstration.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Si tu habites chez moi tu peux nourrir ton chien avec, pour une ration de 250 g / j :
- 100 g de carcasse de canard : gratuit
- 100 g de viande (muscle) pour chiens du supermarché : gratuit chez carrefour, 1.50 € / kg chez inter. Bon on va dire chez inter donc : 0.15 €
- 50 g d'abats que tu peux dans l'ensemble trouver à 3 € / kg : 0.15 €

Total 0.30 € / jour. Tu ajoutes de l'huile de colza, 1 càc par jour, ça doit faire 7 centimes ou moins ? J'en sais rien.

----------


## motobufflor

Bonsoir MuzaRègne, chacun pourra comparer et jugera, je ne veux pas polémiquer. En tous les cas c'est très interessant.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ah moi non plus pas de polémique, juste histoire de tordre le cou à l'idée reçue généralisée comme de quoi le BARF coûte un rein - oui ça peut, mais pas forcément. 
Après il y a d'autres raison de ne pas vouloir s'y mettre, et ce n'est pas ici le lieu pour en parler, je voulais juste m'attaquer à cette idée fausse là en passant.

----------


## vans

> Bah c'est franchement pas terrible comme d'habitude.. c'est pour ça que je tord le nez quand il me propose et me dis que il ya plus que cette solution.. Mais bon. 
> 
> Et bien soit Hill's i/d : http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alimentation-pour-chien-sc1/hill-s-prescription-diet-sf38/
> 
> Ou Virbac digest : http://www.pourchienetchat.com/508-v...adult-dog.html
> 
> Ou RC gastro mais bon RC voilà quoi.. -_-
> 
> http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alim...ry-diet-sf258/


ce qui ressort de la composition c'est la présence de taurine.
et en fessant une recherche sur le net, on trouve que la taurine est un tres bon allier contre les flatulence donc je te dirai dessayer une cure de taurine et voir ce que cela fait sur tes loulous.
Si tu constates, une diminution de flatulence, tu peux en donner en continue.

Je pense que la taurine, tu l'a trouve en pharma ou magasin bio.

----------


## Kybou!

> Ne t'énerve pas Kybou, je ne dis pas que le barf est moins bon que les croquettes; je dis qu'il faut du temps de libre et tout le monde ne l'a pas, je pense que tu peux le reconnaitre facilement, entre acheter un sac de croquettes etacheter puis* cuisiner régulièrement des aliments frais pour nos chiens,* on peut épiloguer pendant des heures mais c'est un fait le barf demande de la disponibilité.
> D'autre part j'achète mon sac de 18 KG d'acana Chicken and burbank potatoes (il y a pire comme croquettes) un peu moins de 56 euros qui me dure 5 mois et me revient à 0,37 centimes par jour pour un chien de 10 KG.
> Maintenant si tu peux nourrir mon chien plus vite et moins cher en BARF j'attends ta démonstration.


 ::  ! T'as pas rebondi là-dessus Muza lol ! Mais le BARF ne se cuisine pas puisque le but de cette alimentation, c'est de donner de la viande crue justement ... Commander de la bidoche sur internet ou des croquettes, je ne vois pas ce que ça change ...

Ca prend juste un peu de temps à l'arrivage pour faire les portions et stocker ds le congélo ... Pour la démonstration, Muza s'en est gentiment chargée  ::

----------


## motobufflor

Kybou je suis néophyte en matière de BARF et je pensais naivement qu'à la viande crue on rajoutait quelques légumes et compléments (huile, ail, herbes...); comme tu le sais cuisiner ne veut pas dire cuire !
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...cuisiner/20965

Maintenant je reste sur mes affirmations concernant le temps et le prix des croquettes/barf,.

----------


## lily130/8

c'est peut être une idée pourrie, mais vu que ce qu'on remarque dans ces croquettes médicalisées c'est la présence de taurine, pourquoi pas essayer des croquettes pour chats (toutes enrichies en taurine)? je vois pas en quoi ça pourrait être mauvais.

----------


## Kybou!

> Kybou je suis néophyte en matière de BARF et je pensais naivement qu'à la viande crue on rajoutait quelques légumes et compléments (huile, ail, herbes...); comme tu le sais cuisiner ne veut pas dire cuire !
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...cuisiner/20965
> 
> Maintenant je reste sur mes affirmations concernant le temps et le prix des croquettes/barf,.


Merci pour le dico, heureusement que tu es là, ouf !  

Sinon, Muza t'a écrit les prix noir sur blanc pour une journée de BARF pour son chien, reste sur ta mauvaise foi si ça te fait plaisir, je ne voudrais pas te priver  ::

----------


## YenZ

Mmmmm c'est ambiancé ici !  




> Ne t'énerve pas Kybou, je ne dis pas que le barf est moins bon que les croquettes; je dis qu'il faut du temps de libre et tout le monde ne l'a pas, je pense que tu peux le reconnaitre facilement, entre acheter un sac de croquettes et acheter puis cuisiner régulièrement des aliments frais pour nos chiens, on peut épiloguer pendant des heures mais c'est un fait le barf demande de la disponibilité.
> D'autre part *j'achète mon sac de 18 KG d'acana Chicken and burbank potatoes (il y a pire comme croquettes) un peu moins de 56 euros qui me dure 5 mois* et me revient à 0,37 centimes par jour pour un chien de 10 KG.
> Maintenant si tu peux nourrir mon chien plus vite et moins cher en BARF j'attends ta démonstration.


C'est à mon avis une vraie erreur, tu te doutes bien qu'à moins de la moitié des 5 mois, il ne reste plus rien ou presque dans tes croquettes, donc les garder 5 mois en prenant 1 gros sac tout ça pour les payer moins cher au final, certes tu as réussi à boucler niveau budget, mais niveau qualité que tu donnes à ton chien du coup on en est loin, ça n'est que mon avis  :: 

Regarder le prix c'est indispensable on est bien d'accord, mais si au final c'est pour donner un aliment dépourvu de tous ses qualités premières, alors je ne vois plus l'intérêt...

Sinon + 1 avec Kybou et Muza, le barf ça peut revenir en effet (bien) plus cher, et c'est (un peu) plus contraignant ( commander bcp de bidoche congelée chez barfwebshop/saint laurent par ex, préparer viandes et légumes en portions en quantités puis congeler, donc avoir un congel dédié), mais pas forcément si tu as les bons plans et si tu t'en donnes un tout petit peu les moyens, surtout que bcp de barfeurs sont prêts à aider les novices.




> Kybou je suis néophyte en matière de BARF et je pensais naivement qu'à la viande crue on rajoutait quelques légumes et compléments (huile, ail, herbes...); comme tu le sais cuisiner ne veut pas dire cuire !
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...cuisiner/20965
> 
> Maintenant je reste sur mes affirmations concernant le temps et le prix des croquettes/barf,.


Oui on peut rajouter des légumes, concernant le temps tu as raison car même en s'organisant bien ça sera toujours forcément (un peu) plus long de préparer viande/légumes et congeler par rapport à peser une ration de croquettes.
Concernant le prix par contre c'est très discutable, tout dépend du nombre de chiens, de leurs tailles, du prix des croquettes que tu donnes  (car du Pedigree ou du outdog500 par rapport à de l'Orijen ou du K9 bah c'est pas du tout le même prix au kg...), mais bon entre donner de l'industriel sec (même de qualité) et faire barfer ses chiens, c'est juste le jour et la nuit...


*EDIT :* au fait nouvelle gamme Orijen avec 12% d'humidité au lieu de 10 habituellement, bientôt chez nous (inspirée de la gamme tundra en lyophilisée), minéraux et cendres assez élevés, glucides = 18.5% !

plus d'infos =) http://www.orijen.ca/products/dog-fo...g-food/tundra/

----------


## motobufflor

Merci Muza et Yenz même si l'on est pas tout à fait d'accord (et encore pas tant que cela), il est toujours interéssant, et utile, d'avoir les avis et conseils de personnes courtoises et documentées.

----------


## Noemie-

Bon et bien ici le test des croq Gosbi chicken est très positif  

J'en suis à mon 4ème sac (je crois) Téquila est en pleine forme, elle a un super poil, tout le monde me le dit d'ailleurs que ce soit au boulot ou dans la rue, il est devenu très doux alors qu'avant son poil n'était pas agréable au toucher. Elle fait des petites selles ramassables et compacts, pas de ballonnement ni des gazs.

Bref ça à l'air de lui convenir parfaitement.

----------


## sebG26

Bonjour,

Nouveau sur le forum, nous allons récupérer dimanche Julius, notre petit Cane Corso.

L'éleveuse donne des croquettes Albian Puppy.

Ne connaissant pas cette marque, l'éleveuse m'en laisse un sac de 20kg (enfin je l'ai acheté en fait)

Ma question est de savoir si par la suite je devrais continuer avec ou s'il serait souhaitable de changer ?

Avant nous avions un Boxer élevé au Royal Canin car l’éleveur donnant cette marque et pensant à tort qu'elle était de bonne composition, nous n'avons pas jugé utile de changer.

La donne a changé depuis qu'on farfouille sur le net et qu'on se renseigne sur la composition de l'alimentation sèche.

Merci par avance.

----------


## Quaraba

Bonjour,

Petit hors sujet: j'adore les cane corso. 

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de Albian, quelle est la composition?

----------


## MuzaRègne

*COMPOSITION:*
Chicken meat meal 34%, chicken meal high digestibility, rice, fish meal, corn flour, fats, yeast, egg powder, frutoligosacaridos, vitamins and minerals, preservative and EU approved antioxidabtes.


*MEAN ANALYSIS*
*Gross protein 30%*
*Gross fatty matters 18%*
*Humidity 10%*
*Calcium: 18 mg./Kg.*
*Gross ashes 7%*
*Cellulose ashes 2%*

----------


## Pitchoun'

Voici Quaraba : http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/a...ian-puppy.html

----------


## Quaraba

Pfff, la composition donne pas trop envie.

----------


## sebG26

Bonjour,  désolé mais étant néophyte, en quoi la compo n'est-elle pas bonne. Car si on regarde 1er ingrédient poulet, certes il y a des céréales...mais c'est vraiment pas top comparativement aux références tel Orijen par exemple ou c'est quand même mieux que Royal Canin ou Pro Plan (ce que j'aurais été amené à prendre si je ne m'étais pas renseigné sur la compo des croquettes)  J'ai regardé un peu par rapport à mon budget 40-60 euros et je pensais m'orienter vers Profine ou Gosbi.  Ça vous semblerait mieux ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

1er ingrédient viande oui mais non déshydratée... or une fois en croquettes elle perd env 60% de son volume... exclusive of gosbi oui c'est le mieux entre ces 3 marques (albian, profine gosbi). mais fred lamiable de la compagnie des croquettes saura vous renseigner, je pense que c'est chez lui que vous allez vous fournir?
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Bonjour, 
je voudrais passer Misstinguette, qui a 9 ans maintenant (mais en paraît deux) dans une gamme senior...
Que pensez vous des Acana senior?

----------


## Kybou!

Personnellement, je te conseille les Applaws senior  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je vais regarder, merci beaucoup! ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'a l'air pas mal, la compo me plaît!
Misstinguet c'est une horreur à nourrir, elle est très fragile de l'estomac (et difficile en plus), je vais tester en petite quantité pour voir (4 semaines de chiasse avec le BARF, 4 semaines avec la ration ménagère) en espérant qu'elle ne va pas me refaire la déco version mont blanc!

----------


## sebG26

> 1er ingrédient viande oui mais non déshydratée... or une fois en croquettes elle perd env 60% de son volume... exclusive of gosbi oui c'est le mieux entre ces 3 marques (albian, profine gosbi). mais fred lamiable de la compagnie des croquettes saura vous renseigner, je pense que c'est chez lui que vous allez vous fournir?
> http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/


Bonjour,

C'est ce qu'il me semblait pour l'histoire de la viande non déshydratée.

Je ne sais pas encore ou je vais me fournir (là ou les tarifs seront le plus attractifs !) je voudrais déjà trouver sur quelle marque je vais partir.

----------


## motobufflor

Tiens pendant que j'y suis, mon chien est à l'acana avec céréales Chiken and burbak potato, pensez vous qu'il serait interéssant pour sa santé de le passer à l'acana Wild prairie ?
La période de transition serait est plus courte puisque je reste sur deux croquettes de la même marque ?

----------


## sebG26

Bonsoir,

Je me posais une question , vu que la croquette idéale n'existe pas, est-ce qu'il pourrait-être judicieux de changer de temps à autre de croquettes...un peu comme il est recommandé de faire pour les eaux minérales pour nous ?

----------


## lily130/8

perso je préfère les orijen senior aux applaws senior

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me posais une question , vu que la croquette idéale n'existe pas, est-ce qu'il pourrait-être judicieux de changer de temps à autre de croquettes...un peu comme il est recommandé de faire pour les eaux minérales pour nous ?


p360 de ce topic dans sa 2e intervention yenz a listé de manière presque exhaustive les marques/gammes de qualité, il faut effectivement en essayer plusieurs pour cerner ce qui convient à ton chien et alterner  :: 
il y a également un post-it très bien de Muzarègne sue comment choisir l'alimentation de son chien.
d'une manière générale, la boutique "nourrir comme la nature" est une référence en la matière, donc on peut déjà se fier à leur sélection. et juste derrière il y a la compagnie des croquettes, qui propose des tarifs préférentiels aux habitants de RA. et ils sont dans le 26 également  ::

----------


## rhythms

bonjour, 
en ce moment mon grd mange des applaws giant, puis-je en donner aussi au caniche nain ? merci (finalement c'est plus pratique si ils mangent tous les deux les mm crocs, un seul paquet ouvert)

----------


## mydreams

merci pour vos réponses vans et lylie , effectivement bonne remarque, je vais me pencher là dessus.. Pas d'avis YenZ sur mon cas?

Edit: Les applaws senior pourrait peut etre convenir

----------


## matitine

Bonjour, 

J'ai une petite question. On m'a parlé d'un site, zoofast, où les croquettes sont globalement moins chères. Est-ce un site sérieux? Bon les délais de livraison sont long, mais si on s'y prend à l'avance....A part ca, on peut avoir confiance?

Merci

----------


## vans

> merci pour vos réponses vans et lylie , effectivement bonne remarque, je vais me pencher là dessus.. Pas d'avis YenZ sur mon cas?
> 
> Edit: Les applaws senior pourrait peut etre convenir


je te dirai oui à tester, si tu ne les as pas fait.
Les quantités de taunine chez les hills et applaws sont les mêmes mais RC il y en a deux fois plus (si j'ai bien regardé   )
Si tu constates un diminution (ou disparition dans le meilleur des cas) des gazs, cela signifiera que c'est bien la présence de taurine qui élimine les gazs pour tes loulous et sa serait génial pour toi

----------


## sebG26

> p360 de ce topic dans sa 2e intervention yenz a listé de manière presque exhaustive les marques/gammes de qualité, il faut effectivement en essayer plusieurs pour cerner ce qui convient à ton chien et alterner 
> il y a également un post-it très bien de Muzarègne sue comment choisir l'alimentation de son chien.
> d'une manière générale, la boutique "nourrir comme la nature" est une référence en la matière, donc on peut déjà se fier à leur sélection. et juste derrière il y a la compagnie des croquettes, qui propose des tarifs préférentiels aux habitants de RA. et ils sont dans le 26 également


Merci, j'ai lu, j'étudie les sujets avec attention.

Au final, je reste pour le moment sur 3 marques : Profine, Exclusive Gosbi et Josera poulet/riz mais il faut que j'analyse encore pour arrêter mon choix.

Si je ne me trompe pas, pour Josera poulet/riz, les croquettes font pour toute la vie du chien de junior à sénior ? Pas de distinction puppy, large breed et autre ?

Pour les Gosbi, pour les puppy large breed (désormais lumb/rice), il n'y a qu' à l'agneau donc ?

----------


## ben&

> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai une petite question. On m'a parlé d'un site, zoofast, où les croquettes sont globalement moins chères. Est-ce un site sérieux? Bon les délais de livraison sont long, mais si on s'y prend à l'avance....A part ca, on peut avoir confiance?
> 
> Merci



J'ai commandé et j'ai été livré tres rapidement .. en 4 jours j'avais mon sac de croquette .. 
c'est moins cher c'est vrai .

----------


## leeloolulu

Sélect gold de chez Maxizoo, y en a qui connaissent?

----------


## Grisou

J'ai aussi une question, très simple et pour ma curiosité personnelle mais comment vous faites pour choisir lorsque vos chiens ont des maladies qui leur imposent d'avoir une alimentation adaptée, comme des croquettes pour l'insuffisance rénale ? Sur Internet, vous en trouvez ?

----------


## leeloolulu

Oui il suffit de rechercher les mêmes que celles vendues par ton véto..

----------


## Grisou

Oui, c'est bien ce que je pensais. Donc là, pas le choix que de prendre du RC ou d'autres marques vendues chez le véto.

----------


## mydreams

> J'ai commandé et j'ai été livré tres rapidement .. en 4 jours j'avais mon sac de croquette .. 
> c'est moins cher c'est vrai .


Tu as bien de la chance ben il s'agit d'une exception!! Dans la généralité zoofast est connu pour ses prix très compétitifs mais ses délais très long!! c'est d'ailleurs leur méthode de commander au grossiste après ce pourquoi ils peuvent cassent les prix.. Moi a chaque fois je reçois au moins 3semaines après, je compte 1mois. 

Sinon en dehors de ça matinine oui c'est sérieux pas de soucis, juste qu'il ne faut pas être pressé^^





> Oui, c'est bien ce que je pensais. Donc là, pas le  choix que de prendre du RC ou d'autres marques vendues chez le  véto.


Grisou une fois que ton vétérinaire t'as indiqué l'alimentation adapté pour l'insuffisance rénale de ton loulou, tu peux trouver ensuite les mêmes croquettes véto bien moins chères sur internet! Moi j'ai le cas avec mon chat, quand j'y suis allée pour des soucis urinaires qu'on a soigné, j'ai pris un petit paquet qu'ils m'ont conseillé et après j'ai farfouillé et j'ai trouvé largement moins cher sur le net! 
Tu trouve ces marques RC vetenary, Hill's prescription diet, ect.. deja sur le Zooplus, moins cher souvent sur la boutique allemand (zooplus.de) , ou espagnol (zooplus.es), sinon faut chercher il ya pas toujours la gamme qu'on veut, moi je trouve et commande aussi sur Petmeds, Miscota, et pourchienetchat.

----------


## Grisou

Non mais c'était pas ma question en fait  :Smile:  C'était juste pour savoir s'il y a d'autres marques que RC ou Hill's veterinary. Parce qu'ici ou ailleurs, on nous déconseille à longueur de journée toutes ces marques, mais bon, il faut pas oublier que les loulous qui ont des maladies chroniques n'ont pas le choix (et d'ailleurs, heureusement, c'est moins prise de tête que pour ceux qui n'ont pas de soucis contraignants leur alimentation). Et ils sont en très bonne santé !

----------


## sebG26

Bonjour,

Désolé pour toutes mes questions mais en fait mon Cane Corso n'est pas très gros (4.5kg !)

Je rappelle que je donne pour le moment des Albian Puppy.

Est-ce qu'il y aurait d'autres croquettes peut-être plus/mieux dosées afin de lancer sa croissance de préférence entre Profine ou Exclusive Gosbi pour raison budget ou alors une autre marque à la limite si c'est pour son bien être.

Merci par avance.

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ grisou: s'ils n'avaient pas commencé par ces marques bas de gamme, ils n'auraient probablement pas été malades  le diabète est causé par un taux trop important de glucides (donc taux de protéines trop faible et de mauvaise qualité car d'origine végétale), la pancréatite par le fait que la salive du chien ne contient pas d'amylase et ne peut donc pas "prédésintégrer" les nutriments, surchargeant ainsi le tube digestif, le surpoids est causé par un manque de protéines animales (étude faite par une marque bas de gamme en plus qui n'en contient que très peu^^):
http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales

les chiens ont une dentition de carnivores, ils ne sont pas faits pour mâcher (pas de surface plane sur les dents du fond) et leur intestin très court ne leur permet pas de digérer du végétal. 95% des aliments vendus ne sont pas adaptés à leur métabolisme

@ sebg26: exclusive of gosbi est mieux que profine. encore une fois passe un coup de fil à M. Lamiable c'est son boulot de répondre à ces questions il est compétent

----------


## Grisou

Je dirais qu'il y a quand même d'autres raisons, héréditaires notamment (comme chez les humains) mais je pense que l'alimentation joue aussi un rôle en effet. Pour ma siamoise qui a développé une IR à 14 ans, je pense que la vieillesse a (beaucoup) joué aussi, et sa race qui apparemment est prédisposée à ces maladies rénales.

----------


## Elka08

Que pensez vous des nouvelles croquettes distribué par le site ncln ? 
WolFood Wild Chicken Prairie :
*Ingrédients :*
 Viande de poulet moulue déshydratée , poissons blancs de mer moulus déshydratés, pois, pois cassés, lentilles, graisse de poulet (conservée avec des tocophérols naturels =vit E), amidon de tapioca, ovoproduits(ufs sans coquille), graines de lin, tomates séchées, levure de bière , cartilage de poulet, arôme naturel, céleri, persil, huile de menhaden (famille du hareng), laitue, lécithine, cresson, épinards, carbonate de calcium, méthionine, sodium, potassium, luzerne, L-lysine, glucosamine, varech, chondroitine , choline, extrait de yucca , ferment lactobacillus acidophilus, , fructo-oligo-saccharide (FOS) , cranberry (ou canneberge), myrtilles , inuline, vitamine E, acide ascorbique, niacine, , panthoténate de calcium, riboflavine, biotine, vitamine B12 , B1 ,B6 , vitamine A, acide citrique, vitamine D3, acide folique, oligoéléments chélatés : cuivre , zinc, manganèse .

*Analyse :* Protéines =  32 % Lipides =  18% Fibres = 4% Cendres = 7.25%  dont Ca = 1.2%.   P= 0.9 %.   Ca /P = 1.33 Humidité = 10% Glucosamine = 1000 mg/kg minimum Chondroitine= 1000 mg/kg minimum Omega 3= 1% minimum


Je trouve ça pas mal du tout moi.

----------


## inari

Faut pas non plus exagérer Poupoune, les croquette "de merde" ne sont pas la cause de toutes les pathologies. Je vois pour les chats, moi c'est les acana qui ont causé des soucis urinaires à mon chat ainsi qu'un dérèglement d'autres paramètres donc bon...

----------


## Poupoune 73

je ne parle que des chiens, les chats je ne connais pas  ::  mais effectivement ça a l'air plus "sensibles"  ::  mais bon quand je vois les avant/après chez moi, y'a pas à tortiller, j'ai envie de massacrer la vendeuse d'animalerie qui m'a juré que pr* plan c'était ce qu'il y avait de mieux, et l'inculte de véto à qui j'ai montré les compo de ce que je prenais à l'époque qui trouvait que "c'était pas mal du tout"
et la bonne santé est un tout, bien-sûr: il y a l'activité physique, les stimulations mentales, etc.

donc pour répondre à grisou, en cas de pathologie, je me plongerais dans le bouquin de Géraldine Blanchard :
http://livre.fnac.com/a2275084/Geral...ation-du-chien
je contacterais Muzarègne
et je demanderais l'avis de l'admin de barf.ch qui est infirmière et dit des choses pertinentes en terme de santé et d'alimentation. 
il va de soi que pour le côté purement "médecine" je me fie entièrement au véto et j'ai toujours fait opérer quand cela m'a été préconisé et donné tous les cachets prescrits

----------


## Grisou

J'ai tendance à penser que c'est aussi en fonction du chien. Il y a des plus ou moins sensibles, des qui assimileront mieux les croquettes "moyennes" gammes et d'autres les "hautes" gammes. En lisant le forum, il y a quand même des croquettes que vous conseillez qui ne conviennent pas à certains chiens (problème de peau).

Mes seniors ont des soucis de santé mais je ne rejette pas la faute sur les croquettes. Ma maman est infirmière et travaille avec les personnes âgées. Je pense qu'elle est assez bien placée pour parler de certaines maladies dues à la vieillesse, il ne faut pas les oublier, les nier, ou montrer du doigt seulement les croquettes.

Merci pour le livre, je le retiens  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

> Depuis que je me suis plainte du poil gras et des pellicules, Dog a le poil tout doux tout brillant tout nickel  
> Et plus trop de gratouillage.
> Mais des gaz


Ah bah tu vois suffisait de demander à Dog !  :: 
J'espère que tu n'es pas morte asphyxiée depuis le temps...  :: 




> je prend la nutrivet aussi (plus pratique vu que je commande souvent sur zooplus) et pas de soucis non plus. il y a eu des problèmes avec les croquettes, mais je vois pas comment il pourrait il y avoir avec de l'huile, qui contient simplement 100% d'huile de saumon ^^ pas besoin de cuisson, de transformation ni rien...


elle peut tout simplement être "coupée" pour gagner en bénéfices  :: 




> Bonjour à tous 
> 
> Je reviens vers vous pour avoir vos supers conseils 
> 
> Mon chien, un berger de 2 ans et sensible des intestins, était aux Maxima grain free qu'il supportait très bien.
> Seulement, habitant en Belgique, pour éviter les frais (élevés) d'envoi des Maxima (pas de revendeurs par ici), je me suis tournée grâce aux bons conseils de YenZ vers les Acana (pacifica).
> Avec les Acana, selles moins fermes qu'avec les Maxima mais bon, ça reste "correct" et de toute façon moins pire qu'avec les Orijen par exemple.
> Le problème, c'est que mon chien doit à présent prendre un médicament à long terme (pour Myasthénie Grave) dont un des effets secondaires est la diarrhée.
> Et en effet, depuis qu'il prend ce traitement, il me fait 3 fois/jour au moins des bouses de vache.
> ...


A partir du moment ou ton chien le supporte et que ça donne pas de bouses tu peux totu à fait mélanger comme te l'a conseillé Kybou  :: 




> Oui et il a eu le mois dernier pas mal de puces (jamais eu avant), shampooing traitement frontline collier anti puces, on a eu pas mal de difficulté à en venir à bout. Je ne sais pas si c'est les croquettes ou les suites des "puces" ?
> J'avais le sentiment avant cet événement qu'il supportait bien ces croquettes, depuis un mois je lui donne également de l'huile de saumon, voilà si vous avez des idées je suis preneur.


A voir si c'est les croquettes ou les puces, j'opterais pour le spuces si il n'y avait pas de problème avec les croquettes avant l'apparition de celles-ci, au final c'était quoi ?




> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un topic pour les friandises ?
> A part les friandises chez Platinium y'en a d'autres pas mauvaises ? Merci !


voir page 360, il en existe pas mal, que ce soit sur NCLN ou ailleurs, les gosbits sont pas mal en rapport qualité/prix.




> La question a déjà du être posée mais que pensez vous du taux de cendres des DLG, 9,5%, cela me parait énorme ?
> Sinon la compo me semble top.


Oui depuis leur nouvelle compo (depuis un moment déjà) les centres ont bcp augmenté, 9.5% c'est trop à long terme à mon avis.




> Vous pensez quoi de celles là ? http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/185838


Y'a bien mieux pour le prix et la compo




> Bon et bien me re voilà! toujours les memes problemes.. En quête de croquettes pas trop riches car sujet au prise de poids mais surtout surtout très hautement digestibles! tout en restant de qualité.. et sans mais de préférence mais c'est très compliqué. Grace à YenZ j'ai découvert de super marques et fait beaucoup d'essai donc principalement Platinum et Natyka sur lequel j'était resté je pensais que cela allait mais en fait non.. Toujours et encore des gazs et flatulences infectes^^ Etant donné le nombres de messages importants ici  je rappelle que j'ai deja fait depuis 2ans Orijen, Acana, Brit, Arden Grange, Nutro Choice, Gosbi et rien ne vas.. J'hesite à ceder et me tourner malgré moi vers les croquettes véto.. :/ Dans l'attente de vos conseils et propositions


Bcp de bons conseils ont été donnés, que ce soit Kybou, vans ou d'autres, le barf mais tu ne peux pas, la taurine qui serait à tester, car perso je trouverais plus que dommage de le mettre sous alimentation médicalisée et payer 3 bras juste parce qu'il pète de trop...





> Bonjour, 
> je voudrais passer Misstinguette, qui a 9 ans maintenant (mais en paraît deux) dans une gamme senior...
> Que pensez vous des Acana senior?


Que c'est pas mal mais qu'il y a mieux comme Orijen senior ou Applaws senior mais aussi d'autres si ces marques ne passaient pas  ::  (page 360)




> Tiens pendant que j'y suis, mon chien est à l'acana avec céréales Chiken and burbak potato, pensez vous qu'il serait interéssant pour sa santé de le passer à l'acana Wild prairie ?
> La période de transition serait est plus courte puisque je reste sur deux croquettes de la même marque ?


Pour sa santé pas vraiment, perso je préfère wild prairie ne serait-ce que pour les taux, et sans transition vu que produits très similaires et même marque.




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me posais une question , vu que la croquette idéale n'existe pas, est-ce qu'il pourrait-être judicieux de changer de temps à autre de croquettes...un peu comme il est recommandé de faire pour les eaux minérales pour nous ?


Tu peux oui, trop changer n'est pas l'idéal non plus, mais déjà choisir un bon produit à la base, appelle fred lamiable de LCDC (lacompagniedes...), et fie toi à la liste page 360, Poupounne t'a déjà donné plusieurs pistes.




> bonjour, 
> en ce moment mon grd mange des applaws giant, puis-je en donner aussi au caniche nain ? merci (finalement c'est plus pratique si ils mangent tous les deux les mm crocs, un seul paquet ouvert)


Si les croquettes ne sont pas trop grosses oui, ou choisir une autre gamme de chez Applaws.




> merci pour vos réponses vans et lylie , effectivement bonne remarque, je vais me pencher là dessus.. Pas d'avis YenZ sur mon cas?
> 
> Edit: Les applaws senior pourrait peut etre convenir


Si si c'est fait au-dessus, soit tu testes encore et encore une autre marque, pk pas Applaws en effet mais tu en as déjà testé bcp, la taurine en prime serait un plus, et ensuite aviser  :: 




> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai une petite question. On m'a parlé d'un site, zoofast, où les croquettes sont globalement moins chères. Est-ce un site sérieux? Bon les délais de livraison sont long, mais si on s'y prend à l'avance....A part ca, on peut avoir confiance?
> 
> Merci


moins chères oui, enfin ça dépend vraiment des marques et des contenances !
le délais est souvent très long (ils attendent d'avoir un certain volume avant d'expédier), le sérieux c'est discutable (bcp bcp de problèmes cet été lors du changement de transprteur, leur FB était BLINDE de mécontents, ça gueulait et menacait de porter plainte partout !), à choisir que si l'écart est VRAIMENT très conséquent.




> Merci, j'ai lu, j'étudie les sujets avec attention.
> 
> Au final, je reste pour le moment sur 3 marques : Profine, Exclusive Gosbi et Josera poulet/riz mais il faut que j'analyse encore pour arrêter mon choix.
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas, pour Josera poulet/riz, les croquettes font pour toute la vie du chien de junior à sénior ? Pas de distinction puppy, large breed et autre ?
> 
> Pour les Gosbi, pour les puppy large breed (désormais lumb/rice), il n'y a qu' à l'agneau donc ?


Josera poulet/riz n'est pas pour chiots, Profine est pas cher, uniquement si tu peux pas te permettre de mettre plus de 3€/kg, exclusive of gosbi serait encore le mieux mais pour le prix je choisirais plutôt carnilove, orijen ou applaws (orijen étant plus cher que les autres)




> Sélect gold de chez Maxizoo, y en a qui connaissent?


de nom et de mémoire les compos étaient moyennes.
dans le même magasin je préfère largement real nature et real nature wilderness




> J'ai aussi une question, très simple et pour ma curiosité personnelle mais comment vous faites pour choisir lorsque vos chiens ont des maladies qui leur imposent d'avoir une alimentation adaptée, comme des croquettes pour l'insuffisance rénale ? Sur Internet, vous en trouvez ?


bah on fait un choix avec le véto et on achète sur internet, idem que pour la cafetière que tu vas voir à darty et que tu achètes en ligne...




> Non mais c'était pas ma question en fait  C'était juste pour savoir s'il y a d'autres marques que RC ou Hill's veterinary. Parce qu'ici ou ailleurs, on nous déconseille à longueur de journée toutes ces marques, mais bon, il faut pas oublier que les loulous qui ont des maladies chroniques n'ont pas le choix (et d'ailleurs, heureusement, c'est moins prise de tête que pour ceux qui n'ont pas de soucis contraignants leur alimentation). Et ils sont en très bonne santé !


On déconseille ces marques pour des raisons qui ont à de maintes reprises déjà expliquées et détaillées, mais pour autant dans certains cas sérieux on ne déconseille pas le médicalisé, le problème c'est que souvent utilisé à tort et à travers par certains vétos peu scrupuleux, mais il est évident que parfosi on en peut pas y couper, surtotu si on ne veut pas l'alternative parfois possible de la ration ménagère.




> Que pensez vous des nouvelles croquettes distribué par le site ncln ? 
> WolFood Wild Chicken Prairie :
> *Ingrédients :*
>  Viande de poulet moulue déshydratée , poissons blancs de mer moulus déshydratés, pois, pois cassés, lentilles, graisse de poulet (conservée avec des tocophérols naturels =vit E), amidon de tapioca, ovoproduits(œufs sans coquille), graines de lin, tomates séchées, levure de bière , cartilage de poulet, arôme naturel, céleri, persil, huile de menhaden (famille du hareng), laitue, lécithine, cresson, épinards, carbonate de calcium, méthionine, sodium, potassium, luzerne, L-lysine, glucosamine, varech, chondroitine , choline, extrait de yucca , ferment lactobacillus acidophilus, , fructo-oligo-saccharide (FOS) , cranberry (ou canneberge), myrtilles , inuline, vitamine E, acide ascorbique, niacine, , panthoténate de calcium, riboflavine, biotine, vitamine B12 , B1 ,B6 , vitamine A, acide citrique, vitamine D3, acide folique, oligoéléments chélatés : cuivre , zinc, manganèse .
> 
> *Analyse :* Protéines =  32 % Lipides =  18% Fibres = 4% Cendres = 7.25%  dont Ca = 1.2%.   P= 0.9 %.   Ca /P = 1.33 Humidité = 10% Glucosamine = 1000 mg/kg minimum Chondroitine= 1000 mg/kg minimum Omega 3= 1% minimum
> 
> 
> Je trouve ça pas mal du tout moi.


C'est le cas, c'est le produit de NCLN fait par NCLN et distribué chez eux, je n'en avais pas parlé depuis 2 mois sur demande de Mr Faure.
Mais je trouve aussi que c'est pas mal du tout, une bonne alternative à pas mal de produits ! (et d'autres vont arriver, également en chat !)




> Faut pas non plus exagérer Poupoune, les croquette "de merde" ne sont pas la cause de toutes les pathologies. Je vois pour les chats, moi c'est les acana qui ont causé des soucis urinaires à mon chat ainsi qu'un dérèglement d'autres paramètres donc bon...


De toutes non  :: 
d'une trop grande partie, surement  :: 
mais c'est clair que même si top sur le papier, ça peut très bien ne pas convenir comme pour ton chat et Acana, ou encore bcp de chiens et Orijen, et la liste est longue... c'est le principe de bosser avec du vivant, tout ne convient pas à tout le monde, et heureusement j'ai envie de dire  :Smile: 




> J'ai tendance à penser que c'est aussi en fonction du chien. Il y a des plus ou moins sensibles, des qui assimileront mieux les croquettes "moyennes" gammes et d'autres les "hautes" gammes. En lisant le forum, *il y a quand même des croquettes que vous conseillez qui ne conviennent pas à certains chiens.*
> 
> Mes animaux ont des soucis de santé et je ne rejette pas la faute sur les croquettes. Ma maman est infirmière et travaille avec les personnes âgées. Je pense qu'elle est assez bien placée pour parler de certaines maladies dues à la vieillesse 
> 
> Milou est un vieux chien qui a vécu dans la rue, a du manger des cochonneries, et qui a 13 ans a une prise de sang et une échographie au top. Pour moi, les preuves sont là. Et pourtant il est fragile et c'est un chien qui vomit facilement. Il ne fait pas spécialement d'activité physique ni de stimulations mentales. Mais tous les chiens sont différents  J'ai donné du Propla* et cela convenait parfaitement à Milou. La prise de sang et l'échographie l'attestent. Maintenant je dois en changer, mais c'est parce que lui n'en veut plus.
> 
> Je ne sais pas quel âge ont vos chiens mais des bilans senior comme celui de Milou, je le souhaite à tous les chiens, peu importe la manière dont ils sont nourris ! Et puis, je pense qu'il y a le juste milieu à trouver entre les ultras mauvais et les ultras bons.
> 
> Merci pour le livre


non en médicalisé pour ir tu auras le choix au mieux entre rc, PP, hill's, virbac, et specific.
lesquelles sont conseillées et ne vont pas ?

Si par "ne vont pas" tu entends ne sont pas bien tolérées oui bein sur !
Personne ne pourra te dire que ton chien va supporter telle croquette parce qu'elle est top sur le papier, pour autant je ne vais pas conseiller à mon gosse de bouffer mc do à long terme car je sais très bien quelles seront les conséquences.

Ce n'est pas parce que ton chien a mangé et vécu dans la rue, qu'il a 13 ans et pas de problèmes pds à l'appui que ça prouve quoi que ce soit, comme tu le dis chaque chien est différent, mais savoir décoder un bon aliment d'un mauvais aliment ce sont des faits, donc pourquoi vouloir lui donner par ex du bas de gamme avec les risques que l'on connait aujourd'hui, si on peut donner quelque chose de bien mieux sans pour autant payer bcp plus cher ?

trouver un juste milieu c'est c qu'on essaie tous de faire, mais tant qu'à le faire avec des produits mieux que d'autres, sans parler des raisosn éthiques comme RC qui sponsorise les combats de chiens, ou encore les tests sur les animaux etc... mais c'est aussi une façon de vori les choses, ne pas souhaiter cautionner certaines choses qui nous heurtent, et donc ne pas les financer non plus !  ::

----------


## Elka08

Bon ba niquel alors je pense que je vais les tester, elles sont moins chères que les Gosbi Grain Free donc si mes toutous les supportent ça sera encore mieux pour mon porte feuille  :Smile:  

Merci YenZ

----------


## Grisou

Par "ne vont pas", j'entendais selon vous, elles ne vont pas. Quand j'ai appris l'IR de ma siamoise, je ne me suis pas posée de questions sur la cause, elle avait maigrit et devait manger, je suis allée voir la véto, on a décidé de lui donner des croquettes puis de la pâtée RC rénale et ça fait deux ans qu'on est comme ça. Je n'en changerai pas même si c'est RC. Elle mange et elle va bien, c'est quand même le plus important je crois  :Smile:  La corde est trop fragile pour s'amuser avec.

Par contre, quand il n'y a pas d'urgence ou quand on attend l'arrivée d'un animal, là je suis bien d'accord qu'il faut commencer directement avec une bonne alimentation car on a rien à perdre et tout à gagner, il n'y a pas encore d'habitude, pas de problème  :Smile:

----------


## YenZ

Les nouveaux produits de NCLN, Wolfood ! (merci Elka du rappel)

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd385ma41.html

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd384ma41.html

----------


## Poupoune 73

mais c'est justement ce qui pose pb: que ni les propriétaires, ni les vétos ne se posent de questions
et pour avoir également commencé par pr* plan puis outdog 500 avant d'être conseillée par yenz pour embrayer sur totw, orijen, brit carnilove, le BARF, etc. je t'assure que ça n'a rien à voir, niveau quantité donnée, aspect du chien (poils, musculature), volume et aspect des selles, etc.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd385ma41.html


Je ne comprendrai jamais pourquoi ils enlèvent les céréales pour mettre pire à la place ("pois, pois cassés, lentilles").
 ::

----------


## YenZ

parce que c'est la mode du "sans céréales" ?  :: 
parce que la patate donne parfois des résultats (très) mitigés sur certains chiens ? en tout cas il me semble qu'à l'époque orijen avait changé sa précédente formule à cause de ça avant d'arriver à l'actuelle (sans pdt mais... légumineux)

----------


## mydreams

D'accord merci. Il ne s'agit pas uniquement de pet je ne suis pas bête au point d'en arriver à rechambouler leur alimentation si c'était bénin, là c'est un vrai dérèglement digestif chronique, gazs, ballonnements diahrrées, vomit ect.. Ce pourquoi mon véto me redirige vers une gamme spécial gastro intestestinal, il dit que autrement on ne fais que contourner le probleme. Bah la taurine en refarfouillant j'ai vu qu'il y en avait dans plusieurs gammes que j'ai deja testé.. :/

----------


## Grisou

> mais c'est justement ce qui pose pb: que ni les propriétaires, ni les vétos ne se posent de questions
> et pour avoir également commencé par pr* plan puis outdog 500 avant d'être conseillée par yenz pour embrayer sur totw, orijen, brit carnilove, le BARF, etc. je t'assure que ça n'a rien à voir, niveau quantité donnée, aspect du chien (poils, musculature), volume et aspect des selles, etc.


Je ne dis pas le contraire. Je dis seulement que les croquettes ne sont pas les seules responsables, il y a beaucoup d'autres raisons. Pour ma siamoise, je ne me suis pas posée de question sur son alimentation car elle a développé son IR a 12 ans et que sa race y est prédisposée.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ca y est, les Applaws conseillées sont arrivées... J'ai commencé la transition alimentaire, et je vais faire mon nouveau FA avec quand il arrivera, je pense. Il a 8 ans, je peux lui donner du senior sans souci, non? Il est actuellement aux fr*skies, donc ça risque d'être coton au début de lui faire manger autre chose, mais il a besoin de se remplumer un peu. Si tout se passe bien, il sera reparti d'ici noël, j'espère qu'il aura profité de son changement d'alimentation (et de cadre) d'ici là!

----------


## Lou

Les applaws sentent quand même assez fort je trouve donc si ça se trouve il y prendra goût  :Smile:

----------


## surmulot

Cest ce que je ne comprends pas ds les "sans cereales" les legumineuses generent du meteorisme abdominal et les pdt ne sont pas fameuses pour les chiens.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> Les applaws sentent quand même assez fort je trouve donc si ça se trouve il y prendra goût



Je croise les doigts! 
En tous cas, merci pour les conseils, ce topic est génial, parce que je me prenais vraiment la tête pour passer Misstinguette au senior... Il faudrait mettre le comparatif de la page 360 en post-it, en plus (mais peut être que pas possible à cause des marques?)

----------


## Grisou

> Cest ce que je ne comprends pas ds les "sans cereales" les legumineuses generent du meteorisme abdominal et les pdt ne sont pas fameuses pour les chiens.


Alors là, je ne comprends plus rien... 

C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai "peur" de donner des croquettes naturelles, parce que finalement, il y aura toujours de mauvaises choses et comme ce sont de nouvelles croquettes (plus récentes que Propla* et le reste), on ne connait pas forcément tous les effets néfastes que peut avoir chacun des ingrédients (propla* c'est mauvais, mais au moins on sait).

Il y a quand même des contradictions dans toutes ces histoires de croquettes

----------


## MuzaRègne

entre ceux qui essaient de bien faire, et ceux qui s'engouffrent dans la mode en faisant n'importe quoi, c'est pas facile à naviguer !

Dans l'absolu si tu suis les principes suivants pour les ingrédients c'est bon : 
*
*- Pas de sous-produits (ni animaux ni végétaux)
.
- Une source de protéines animales en premier ingrédient, plus il y en a mieux cest. 
.
- Un ingrédient animal déshydraté en premier (farine de viande, poulet déshydraté ....), ou en deuxième = en tout cas avant le premier ingrédient végétal, est mieux que de la viande fraîche, qui contient 70% d'eau donc au final représente une petite proportion par rapport aux céréales (elles sont toujours sous forme sèche).
.
- Le moins de céréales / sources de glucides possible : calculer l'ENA pour éviter de se faire avoir par les sources multiples ( %ENA = 100 - %protéines - %lipides - %cendres - %fibres - %humidité, c'est le % de glucides digestibles, donc principalement d'amidon, il doit être le plus faible possible, inférieur à 30% déjà pour commencer sans être trop exigeant )
.
- Pas ou peu de sources de protéines végétales : le blé ou le maïs, mais plus particulièrement "gluten de blé ou de maïs"; le soja ou autres légumineuses (lentilles, pois ...)
.
- Pas dadditifs chimiques (conservateurs, colorants)


Le tout, tout en respectant les minima et maxima au niveau analyse aussi -  bien sûr la plupart du temps il faudra faire des compromis, la perfection pour moins d'un rein par paquet on l'attend encore  ::

----------


## Grisou

Ok, merci, c'est un peu plus clair comme ça !

----------


## surmulot

Cest vrai je ne pense pas quil existe LA croquette ideale quand on lit les ingredients ce sont les memes qui reviennent ds differentes marques a differents taux, difficile de savoir. Je nose pas encore me lancer ds les "sans cereales" ! Vu que mon chien recemment adopte semble fragile sur le plan digestif, que ses analyses sont bonnes, jen deduis que ca vient de ses croquettes changees 3 fois deja ! Gastrointestinal et Digestive, ingredients cereales en premier sont les memes !!!

----------


## lily130/8

> Cest ce que je ne comprends pas ds les "sans cereales" les legumineuses generent du meteorisme abdominal et les pdt ne sont pas fameuses pour les chiens.


le principal avantage des "sans céréales" c'est pas d'être sans céréales, mais les croquettes qui contiennent le plus de viandes sont sans céréales donc...

----------


## surmulot

Oui merci mais les cereales ne sont pas top pour les carnivores

----------


## MuzaRègne

> le principal avantage des "sans céréales" c'est pas d'être sans céréales, mais les croquettes qui contiennent le plus de viandes sont sans céréales donc...



Oui voilà parce que les fabricants qui ont commencé cette "mode" ont procédé comme ça. Mais par exemple une croquette qui aurait 35% de protéines animales avec du riz, ou de l'avoine, comme seule source d'amidon (en faible quantité donc), serait au dessus d'un 40% de protéines dont 10 issues de légumineuses.
Ce n'est pas "les céréales" le problème, c'est l'amidon. Et les protéines de faible valeur biologique sont un problème aussi. Remplacer un problème par un autre ne me satisfait pas.

Perso je donne du gosbi HE au chenil, pour avoir à la fois une teneur en protéines correcte (35%, quasi uniquement animales), et seulement du riz comme céréale, pour un prix correct. Par contre hyper riche en MG = 25%, pas adapté à tous les chiens donc.


Après il y a aussi les soucis de mycotoxines qui sont davantage présentes dans les céréales, qui peuvent influencer le choix vers un sans céréales. Mais il peut y en avoir aussi dans les autres ingrédients végétaux, mais le risque est moindre.

----------


## lily130/8

> Oui merci mais les cereales ne sont pas top pour les carnivores


oui mais il faut bien un "liant" donc après céréales, patates ou légumineuses il faut choisir... perso je privilégie les céréales autre que le blé et maïs, et les patates.



> Oui voilà parce que les fabricants qui ont commencé cette "mode" ont procédé comme ça. Mais par exemple une croquette qui aurait 35% de protéines animales avec du riz, ou de l'avoine, comme seule source d'amidon (en faible quantité donc), serait au dessus d'un 40% de protéines dont 10 issues de légumineuses.
> Ce n'est pas "les céréales" le problème, c'est l'amidon. Et les protéines de faible valeur biologique sont un problème aussi. Remplacer un problème par un autre ne me satisfait pas.
> 
> Perso je donne du gosbi HE au chenil, pour avoir à la fois une teneur en protéines correcte (35%, quasi uniquement animales), et seulement du riz comme céréale, pour un prix correct. Par contre hyper riche en MG = 25%, pas adapté à tous les chiens donc.
> 
> 
> Après il y a aussi les soucis de mycotoxines qui sont davantage présentes dans les céréales, qui peuvent influencer le choix vers un sans céréales. Mais il peut y en avoir aussi dans les autres ingrédients végétaux, mais le risque est moindre.


+1  :Smile:

----------


## surmulot

Merci, le riz alors ? Certains ne le tolerent pas mais cest purement individuel.. Pas facile de s'y retrouver ds cette jungle vu l'abondance de l'offre sur le marche ! Faire une liste des ingredients importants et des taux pour eliminer ce qui ne convient pas mais les petfoods vont sans cesse innover pour se concurrencer, un bon filon

----------


## motobufflor

Yenz si les wild prairie ne sont pas meilleures pour la santé de mon chien que les acana Chicken and burbank potato, pourquoi les choisir ?

----------


## lily130/8

riz, orge, avoine, millet... après oui à voir ce qui convient ou non à son chien

et surtout:




> *
> *- Pas de sous-produits (ni animaux ni végétaux)
> .
> - Une source de protéines animales en premier ingrédient, plus il y en a mieux c’est. 
> .
> - Un ingrédient animal déshydraté en premier (farine de viande, poulet déshydraté ....), ou en deuxième = en tout cas avant le premier ingrédient végétal, est mieux que de la viande fraîche, qui contient 70% d'eau donc au final représente une petite proportion par rapport aux céréales (elles sont toujours sous forme sèche).
> .
> - Le moins de céréales / sources de glucides possible : calculer l'ENA pour éviter de se faire avoir par les sources multiples ( %ENA = 100 - %protéines - %lipides - %cendres - %fibres - %humidité, c'est le % de glucides digestibles, donc principalement d'amidon, il doit être le plus faible possible, inférieur à 30% déjà pour commencer sans être trop exigeant )
> .
> ...

----------


## mydreams

Je vais (encore) faire un essai.. Apres reépluchage du sujet.. Donc en gros pour un chien très sensible niveau digestif et ayant tendance à l'embonpoint.. J'hésite entre Applaws Senior et Gosbi (chicken/rice ou senior) .. qui contiennent chacune de la taurine. ou d'autres suggestions^^

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je teste les Applaws senior sur ma setter gordon de 9 ans qui est trèèèès fragile au niveau digestif. Mais ça ne fait que 5 jours pour le moment. Je te tiendrai au courant!

----------


## May-May

Bon, je suis aux Purizon poisson, apparemment elles ne conviennent pas non plus à B&H  ::  Je ne sais plus quoi leur donner à force.

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Bon, je suis aux Purizon poisson, apparemment elles ne conviennent pas non plus à B&H  Je ne sais plus quoi leur donner à force.


Pourquoi pas tenter l'humide ?

----------


## May-May

Parce que ça donne des gaz à Belette  ::

----------


## mydreams

Ah oui je veux bien merci! oui c'est clair au bout d'un moment on sait plus vers quelle marque se tourner..

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Parce que ça donne des gaz à Belette


Vraiment ? étonnant. Ici c'est totalement l'inverse.  :: 
T'as essayé quoi comme marque ?

----------


## May-May

RC, Almo Nature et Applaws (plus les boîtes de supermarché quand mes parents devaient lui donner des médoc - oui je sais que ce n'est pas top).
C'est une cata chez elle, donc j'évite un max.

----------


## surmulot

Quand vous dites que ca ne leur convient pas : diarrhee ? Selles volumineuses ? Gaz ?  probleme autre ? Parce que les glucides contenus ds les cereales fermentent ds le colon vu que le tube digestif des carnivores est court. Impossible pour moi de trouver la croquette qui conviendrait : selles molles et volumineuses

----------


## May-May

Les deux sont en diarhée et l'odeur est vraiment insoutenable... Malgré la transition (c'est la première fois que ça leur fait ça d'ailleurs.

Du coup j'étais aux Acana Pacifica, je souhaitais des croquettes moins cher, du coup j'ai testé :
- TOTW poisson. Ça les constipait, c'était pas top.
- Carnilove. Apparemment très salées, ils buvaient énormément, elles étaient trop appétentes et ils se goinfraient alors qu'ils se régulent.
Et là les Purizon poisson c'est pas top non plus

----------


## surmulot

Bienvenue au club helas ! Les selles de mon chien sont jaunes molles et abondantes, odeur aigrelette acide. Analyses medicales ok car ca dure depuis son adoption en aout !Jai essaye 3 sortes mais toutes avec les memes ingredients que lon retrouve partout, trop de cereales et pas encore teste les sans cereales,  jhesite si un legume ne convient pas !

----------


## mydreams

Cela me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas la seule dans ce cas...

----------


## Quaraba

De toute façon Surmulot, avec les sans céréales cela ne peut pas être pire.

----------


## surmulot

Oui je pense mais je ne suis pas tres tentee par les pdt ou les pois chiches et autre legumineuses

----------


## brigitten

bonjour,
quelqu'un connait -il ses croquettes?
*Meadowland Dog

http://www.cats-country.de/media/ima...ow_RZ_15kg.jpg

11 % de glucide seulement*

----------


## YenZ

> Je ne dis pas le contraire. Je dis seulement que les croquettes ne sont pas les seules responsables, il y a beaucoup d'autres raisons. Pour ma siamoise, je ne me suis pas posée de question sur son alimentation car elle a développé son IR a 12 ans et que sa race y est prédisposée.


Les croquettes seules non, car la vieillesse, la race et bien d'autres paramètres sont à prendre en compte, mais le principal à savoir c'est qu'une mauvaise alimentation peut très bien à long terme rendre ton animal en IR, et pas que.




> D'accord merci. Il ne s'agit pas uniquement de pet je ne suis pas bête au point d'en arriver à rechambouler leur alimentation si c'était bénin, là c'est un vrai dérèglement digestif chronique, gazs, ballonnements diahrrées, vomit ect.. Ce pourquoi mon véto me redirige vers une gamme spécial gastro intestestinal, il dit que autrement on ne fais que contourner le probleme. Bah la taurine en refarfouillant j'ai vu qu'il y en avait dans plusieurs gammes que j'ai deja testé.. :/


Bah peut-être que les taux de taurine sont bien plus importants dans certains produits, c'est ce qu'il faut regarder, pas le fait qu'il y en ait ou pas, car il peut très bien y en avoir mais très très peu.




> Ca y est, les Applaws conseillées sont arrivées... J'ai commencé la transition alimentaire, et je vais faire mon nouveau FA avec quand il arrivera, je pense. Il a 8 ans, je peux lui donner du senior sans souci, non? Il est actuellement aux fr*skies, donc ça risque d'être coton au début de lui faire manger autre chose, mais il a besoin de se remplumer un peu. Si tout se passe bien, il sera reparti d'ici noël, j'espère qu'il aura profité de son changement d'alimentation (et de cadre) d'ici là!


Oui tu peux lui donner du senior sans pb, de toute façon la très grande majorité du temps c'est purement marketing.
Par contre la différence friskies/applaws est tellement immense, je me demande bien ce que ça va pouvoir donner lors de la transition.




> Cest ce que je ne comprends pas ds les "sans cereales" les legumineuses generent du meteorisme abdominal et les pdt ne sont pas fameuses pour les chiens.


En quoi les pdt ne sont-elles pas fameuses ?
Elles sont surtout moins pires que certaines céréales et légumineux.




> Je croise les doigts! 
> En tous cas, merci pour les conseils, ce topic est génial, parce que je me prenais vraiment la tête pour passer Misstinguette au senior... Il faudrait mettre le comparatif de la page 360 en post-it, en plus (mais *peut être que pas possible à cause des marques?*)


C'est exactement ça !  :: 




> Alors là, je ne comprends plus rien... 
> 
> C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai "peur" de donner des croquettes naturelles, parce que finalement, il y aura toujours de mauvaises choses et *comme ce sont de nouvelles croquettes* (plus récentes que Propla* et le reste), on ne connait pas forcément tous les effets néfastes que peut avoir chacun des ingrédients (propla* c'est mauvais, mais au moins on sait).
> 
> Il y a quand même des contradictions dans toutes ces histoires de croquettes


ça dépend lesquelles, c'est juste que bcp de ces marques ne sont pas connues car pas de chez nous, mais sinon au contraire pas mal de marques existent depuis bien plus longtemps que PP par ex.

Des contradictions non, faut juste regarder les compos/analyses et en tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent, lire une compo/analyse c'est juste des faits, après faut faire en fonction du budget et de chaque animal qui sera différent...




> Yenz si les wild prairie ne sont pas meilleures pour la santé de mon chien que les acana Chicken and burbank potato, pourquoi les choisir ?


Pk ne seraient-elles pas meilleures ? Au contraire de mémoire je trouvais les taux meilleurs sur le wild prairie (sauf si ça a changé depuis)
A toi de voir ce que tu estimes le mieux pour ton chien, puis avant tout faut tester et voir si ça passe.




> Ok, merci, c'est un peu plus clair comme ça !


C'est pourtant pas faute de l'avoir répété et re répété je ne sais combien de fois...
Sachant que MuzaRègne a fait un post-it récapitulatif très bien détaillé et que page 360 tu as des infos par rapport aux différents choix possibles.




> bonjour,
> quelqu'un connait -il ses croquettes?
> *Meadowland Dog
> 
> http://www.cats-country.de/media/ima...ow_RZ_15kg.jpg
> 
> 11 % de glucide seulement*


on en a déjà parlé il y a quelques temps, bon produit sur le papier mais énormément de minéraux et cendres, alors certes 11% de glucides car énormément de protéines et cendres tout en gardant un taux de fibres et de graisses "normal" (je ne vois pas l'humidité mais j'en déduis qu'elle est de 9% ?), mais pour moi c'est déséquilibré quelque soit l'âge (pour un chiot et encore... ? et selon sa race) et complètement inadapté à adulte ou senior.

----------


## Grisou

Tu parles des croquettes Real Nature Wilderness ? Tu en trouves par chez toi ?

Merci YenZ. Je sais que vous répétez beaucoup mais c'est quand même pas simple je trouve de bien comprendre ce dont ont besoin les chiens, quels sont les bons ingrédients, ceux qui sont pas trop mal, etc. Même en lisant des post-it et des comparatifs, comme chaque chien est différent, c'est difficile de se faire un avis sans essayer les marques. Je me suis tournée vers de la pâtée de bonne qualité, avec des céréales mais qui apparemment sont correctes (orge et avoine) et pourtant, je commence de nouveau à me reposer des questions, parce que j'ai lu ailleurs que les légumes apportent les fibres dont ont besoin les chiens pour leur transit (en plus, mon chien ne se purge pas), or il n'y en a pas dans la pâtée que j'ai prise, donc je me requestionne... je trouve que c'est un peu sans fin, il y aura toujours mieux, et pourtant le chien peut ne pas aimer, ou mal digérer.

----------


## Grisou

Oui je sais, mais comme elles n'existent pas en ligne (ou seulement sur le site allemand du maxizoo allemand, mais il n'y a pas de livraison en France), je me demandais  :Smile:  Par curiosité, tu as pris quelle gamme ?

----------


## Grisou

Oui oui, j'ai bien compris que tu les as prises dans un maxizoo, mais ce que je disais, c'est qu'elles ne sont disponibles qu'en magasin, on ne peut les commander ni sur le site Internet de Maxizoo, ni sur celui de Fressnapf.

Ok ^^ (en fait, je voulais dire avec quelle viande et légumes).

----------


## Grisou

C'est pas pour tester, c'est par curiosité en fait parce que j'ai un fressnapf non loin de chez moi et je retiens cette marque pour plus tard  ::

----------


## mydreams

Bon alors je leur donne cela en plus? http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chats/com...re_chat/145186

Faut pas que je fasse de bêtises..

Sinon j'hésite entre tenter applaws et gosbi en gamme sénior je pense ou chicken/rice, plutot quoi pour mon cas? Merci

----------


## Grisou

Je suis à la frontière oui  :Smile: 

J'ai juste un peu halluciné sur les 95% de viande dans les pâtées mais sinon, effectivement, elles sont très bien, et valent toutes les autres bien connues ici et vendues sur Zoo+. 

Je sais plus trop quoi faire, mais maintenant que j'ai essayé la pâtée, je pense qu'aucune croquette ne passera, même les meilleures (et surtout les meilleures, si justement, elles ne contiennent pas les ingrédients qui attirent d'habitude les chiens, et ont donc moins d'appétence).

(C'est vrai que les poulet/poisson ont l'air bien bonnes !)

----------


## vans

> Bon alors je leur donne cela en plus? http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chats/com...re_chat/145186
> 
> Faut pas que je fasse de bêtises..
> 
> Sinon j'hésite entre tenter applaws et gosbi en gamme sénior je pense ou chicken/rice, plutot quoi pour mon cas? Merci


perso, j'essayerai les compléments à basse de taurine comme celui que tu viens de citer avant de me lancer dans une autre marque de croquette.
Mais la question qui se pose, c'est la quantité à donner. Dans un premier temps, je me baserai sur 500mg comme indiquer sur la notice.Si je constaterai du mieux mais que c'est pas toujours top, j'augmenterai jusqu'a avoir la bonne quantité.

----------


## mydreams

D'accord vans je vais commander ça alors, oui pas évident de savoir combien donner.. faut pas faire n'importe quoi. 

Bin  pour les croquettes disons que vu que j'arrive à la fin de mon stock de  natyka et étant donné que je commande en gros pour réduire le cout ça  m'ennuie de refaire le plein étant donné que ça ne convient pas, ce  pourquoi je me tente vers les Gosbi pour faire la transition avec ce qui  me reste.. 

Après si ça ne va pas pour le bidon de mon lab, ma  chienne les aura, elle n'a pas de souci particulier, elle s'adapte à tout, a part la tendance à  l'embonpoint et justement commence à reprendre du poid avec les natyka.. je  penche vers Gosbi senior ça m'a l'air pas mal peut être pour mes deux  loulous, moins riche et apparemment assez digeste. Et il ya de la  taurine également, même si je vais donc en donner en complément. 

Enfin  je sait pas j'hésite encore entre les gammes de Gosbi.. poulet/riz ou  senior. Mais sur la compagnie des croq' dans la catégorie chiens  sensibles il n'y a pas ceux là, ce serait sinon poisson/riz. Je sais  pas, par contre c'est peut etre trop gras pour eux.. Poulet et poisson  riz ça donne Protéine28% Graisses18% Humidité10% Cendres7% et Senior  Protéine27% Graisses13% Humidité10% Cendres8%. Puis le Gosbi Vet Diet j'ai  deja testé l'année dernière c'est pas du tout passé.. Du coup c'est peut etre pas une si bonne idée.

Concernant Applaws je  laisse tomber, les petit pois&patates niveau digestion c'est pas  terrible selon les avis que je lis, et je le pense aussi vu la cata avec  les précédentes orijen et acana ayant aussi patate, pois.. dans les  compos. Je pense que vu les soucis le riz c'est ok, après je farfouine  le sujet tout les jours et le net, je sais plus trop vers quoi pencher. Il ya le Nutragold aussi, c'est bien? ou Husse..

Sinon  ma louloute elle est très capricieuse mais c'est plus un soucis je  tenais à dire que depuis que yenz m'a conseillé l'huile de saumon c'est  un vrai miracle niveau appétence whaouh formidable c'est génial

----------


## vans

> D'accord vans je vais commander ça alors, oui pas évident de savoir combien donner.. faut pas faire n'importe quoi. 
> 
> Bin  pour les croquettes disons que vu que j'arrive à la fin de mon stock de  natyka et étant donné que je commande en gros pour réduire le cout ça  m'ennuie de refaire le plein étant donné que ça ne convient pas, ce  pourquoi je me tente vers les Gosbi pour faire la transition avec ce qui  me reste.. 
> 
> Après si ça ne va pas pour le bidon de mon lab, ma  chienne les aura, elle n'a pas de souci particulier, elle s'adapte à tout, a part la tendance à  l'embonpoint et justement commence à reprendre du poid avec les natyka.. je  penche vers Gosbi senior ça m'a l'air pas mal peut être pour mes deux  loulous, moins riche et apparemment assez digeste. Et il ya de la  taurine également, même si je vais donc en donner en complément. 
> 
> Enfin  je sait pas j'hésite encore entre les gammes de Gosbi.. poulet/riz ou  senior. Mais sur la compagnie des croq' dans la catégorie chiens  sensibles il n'y a pas ceux là, ce serait sinon poisson/riz. Je sais  pas, par contre c'est peut etre trop gras pour eux.. Poulet et poisson  riz ça donne Protéine28% Graisses18% Humidité10% Cendres7% et Senior  Protéine27% Graisses13% Humidité10% Cendres8%. Puis le Gosbi Vet Diet j'ai  deja testé l'année dernière c'est pas du tout passé.. Du coup c'est peut etre pas une si bonne idée.
> 
> Concernant Applaws je  laisse tomber, les petit pois&patates niveau digestion c'est pas  terrible selon les avis que je lis, et je le pense aussi vu la cata avec  les précédentes orijen et acana ayant aussi patate, pois.. dans les  compos. Je pense que vu les soucis le riz c'est ok, après je farfouine  le sujet tout les jours et le net, je sais plus trop vers quoi pencher. Il ya le Nutragold aussi, c'est bien?
> ...


Si tu arrives à la fin de ton stock pourquoi pas se baser sur une nouvelle gamme.
je pencherai sur une gamme que tu aura déjà essayer et qui a donner le meilleur résultat avec ou non de la taurine. Mais les croquette au riz c'est une bonne idée pour la digestion, sa rafermira les crottes.
si un de tes loulou à tendance à l'embonpoint, il faut que tu te basses sur une gamme avec max. 15% de matière grasse.

Les taux de taurine sont relativement bas dans les croquettes. Si je me souvient bien il y a 500mg/kg de croquette alors que la avec le complément, sa sera 500mg/j. Donc c'est beaucoup important.

----------


## mydreams

J'ai pas vraiment eu de "mieux" ça n'as jamais été terrible avec mon lab.. Ca vas plutot de mal en pire. Au debut avec les natyka ca allait en effet j'ai cru que c'etait ok mais en fait non rebelotte toujours idem. D'accord donc plutot gosbi senior alors.. Mais j'hesite car en parcourant le topic parfois gosbi est conseillé et parfois pas tellement alors pfiou je suis perdue, entre la compo, les taux, ect.. 

Ah oui en effet ca fait bcp

----------


## vans

Je regarderai les compo dans l'après midi quand je serai sur mon ordi car la sur mon tel c'est pas très facile.

Pour la taurine, il est conseillé 500 mg/j pour un chat donc je crois pas que sa ferait du mal à ton lab si tu en donnes autant.

----------


## Pitchoun'

*Mydreams*, ton véto en pense quoi de tous ses désordres digestifs ?

----------


## surmulot

Peut etre faire une simple prise de sang pour eliminer toute pathologie organique foie, pancreas, reins .. Cest ce que jai demande a mon veto pour Robin et ras

----------


## mydreams

Comme je l'avais deja dis, mon véto pense que l'on ne fait que  contourner le probleme et me redirige vers des croquettes vétérinaire  pour ce type de soucis. Mais je suis têtue et ça ne m'emballe pas.. Mon  lab a eu un mauvais démarrage dans la vie je l'ai récupéré chiot dans un  sale état, il est donc voué à etre très fragile et sensible. Il a eu des examens il n'a rien du tout.. A part que le transit bidouille




> Bah c'est franchement pas terrible comme d'habitude.. c'est pour ça que je tord le nez quand il me propose et me dis que il ya plus que cette solution.. Mais bon. 
> 
> Et bien soit Hill's i/d : http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alimentation-pour-chien-sc1/hill-s-prescription-diet-sf38/
> 
> Ou Virbac digest : http://www.pourchienetchat.com/508-v...adult-dog.html
> 
> Ou RC gastro mais bon RC voilà quoi.. -_-
> 
> http://www.wanimo.com/fr/chiens/alim...ry-diet-sf258/

----------


## Pitchoun'

T'as été consulté en Médecine Interne ou c'est juste un "Généraliste" ? parfois certains cas nécessitent de voir des pros et de pousser les investigations...  ::

----------


## mydreams

Hein?!   Bah c'est pas un simple véto, c'est une clinique vétérinaire où je vais.. ils sont bien et évolués, avec tout le matos pour faire tout les exams très rapidement, sérieux, que dire de plus.. Je pige pas trop..

----------


## surmulot

Moi idem "Hills id gastrointestinal et Virbac Digestive" mais en lisant les ingredients ce sont quasi les memes ! Total je me retrouve avec 10kg de croquettes vendues par mon veto quasi identiques ss pretexte de changement !

Suis assez en colere davoir ete prise pour une bille et a chaque fois  3kg min !!!

Et lesquive totale si jose aborder le pb des cereales majoritaires et les proteines vegetales dans les croquettes !

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Hein?!   Bah c'est pas un simple véto, c'est une clinique vétérinaire où je vais.. ils sont bien et évolués, avec tout le matos pour faire tout les exams très rapidement, sérieux, que dire de plus.. Je pige pas trop..


Euh y'a une grande différence entre une clinique véto lambda et consulter un spécialiste en médecine interne, c'est juste le jour et la nuit ! 

A titre d'exemple si je souffre de terribles maux digestifs, je ne consulterais pas mon toubib mais irais voir un gastro-entérologue. Tu comprends mieux ?  ::

----------


## surmulot

Oui cest ce que je pensais faire aussi au cas ou ls pb digestifs de mon chien continueraient tout comme je lavais fait pr moi. Quand ca devient chronique,  on traine avec des generalistes

----------


## mydreams

Ah d'accord ok^^ Je savais pas que ça existait.. On doit pas en trouver partout. Et ça doit pas être donné.. Mais je me tournais vers cela si ça persiste malgré mes efforts. Tu es donc dans le même cas surmulot, as tu eu de l'amélioration avec ces croquettes véto spécial digest ?

----------


## surmulot

Les selles de mon chien etaient jaunes molles odeur acide et volumineuses comme fermentees. Avec Hills gastrointestinal cela a pris un mois et elles sont plus fermes mais pas vraiment top. Virbac digestive meme ingredients donc comme jen ai a finir elles prendront le relais des Hills cheres oui !

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Ah d'accord ok^^ Je savais pas que ça existait.. On doit pas en trouver partout. Et ça doit pas être donné.. Mais je me tournais vers cela si ça persiste malgré mes efforts. Tu es donc dans le même cas surmulot, as tu eu de l'amélioration avec ces croquettes véto spécial digest ?


L'un des mes chiens avait des soucis digestifs récurrents mais contrairement à toi depuis qu'il est passé à l'humide tout est rentré dans l'ordre.  :Smile: 

Je te conseillais de consulter en médecine interne car on me l'avait proposé avant le changement d'alimentation.

Tu vois mon autre chien qui a un problème au coeur, doit avoir un check up annuel, ma véto m'adresse systématiquement vers un pro et non un véto "généraliste" ou clinique lambda. Les vétos devraient admettre leurs limites et orienter les cas difficiles ou qui demandent une compétence bien particulière.

----------


## vans

> J'ai pas vraiment eu de "mieux" ça n'as jamais été terrible avec mon lab.. Ca vas plutot de mal en pire. Au debut avec les natyka ca allait en effet j'ai cru que c'etait ok mais en fait non rebelotte toujours idem. D'accord donc plutot gosbi senior alors.. Mais j'hesite car en parcourant le topic parfois gosbi est conseillé et parfois pas tellement alors pfiou je suis perdue, entre la compo, les taux, ect.. 
> 
> Ah oui en effet ca fait bcp


alors j'ai regardé un peu les compo, et les gosbi senior sont les mieux en cherchant du riz. Le taux de prot est correct et la MG est ok pour lembonpoint. 
Par contre, il faudrait demander à l'interlocuteur de nourrir comme la nature (dont j'ai oublier le nom ),le taux de taurine dans les croquettes car j'ai vu qu'il y en avait. Et ce qui est pas mal aussi c'est la présence de probiotique. Mais les taux doivent etre assez bas quand même.

----------


## mydreams

> Les selles de mon chien etaient jaunes molles  odeur acide et volumineuses comme fermentees. Avec Hills  gastrointestinal cela a pris un mois et elles sont plus fermes mais pas  vraiment top. Virbac digestive meme ingredients donc comme jen ai a  finir elles prendront le relais des Hills cheres oui !


D'accord merci de ton avis, tu nous diras ce que ça donne avec Virbac quand même, si jamais j'ai pas le choix de me tourner vers ces croquettes médicalisées.




> L'un  des mes chiens avait des soucis digestifs récurrents mais contrairement  à toi depuis qu'il est passé à l'humide tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 
> 
> Je te conseillais de consulter en médecine interne car on me l'avait proposé avant le changement d'alimentation.
> 
> Tu vois mon autre chien qui a un problème au coeur, doit avoir un check  up annuel, ma véto m'adresse systématiquement vers un pro et non un véto  "généraliste" ou clinique lambda. Les vétos devraient admettre leurs  limites et orienter les cas difficiles ou qui demandent une compétence  bien particulière.


 ça je suis bien d'accord ils ont bien grand mal à admettre leur limites et ça devrait être automatique.. Mais là tu m'apprends des choses, je n'en savais rien honnêtement qu'il y avait des spécialistes pour nos loulous comme pour nous. A part les spé pour les Nacs. Par contre l'humide j'ai deja tenté l'expérience, ça n'a pas du tout porté ses fruits, diahrrée sévère. Platinum aussi pourtant top, pas du tout passé.. :-/




> alors j'ai regardé  un peu les compo, et les gosbi senior sont les mieux en cherchant du  riz. Le taux de prot est correct et la MG est ok pour lembonpoint. 
> Par contre, il faudrait demander à l'interlocuteur de nourrir comme la nature (dont j'ai oublier le nom ),le  taux de taurine dans les croquettes car j'ai vu qu'il y en avait. Et ce  qui est pas mal aussi c'est la présence de probiotique. Mais les taux  doivent etre assez bas quand même.


 Ok merci à toi c'est sympa, alors allons y pour le Gosbi Senior on croise les doigts! oui probiotique ça peut pas faire de mal, et la taurine en effet bonne idée je vais demander le taux car il n'est pas indiqué, je pense plutot bas aussi..

Merci à vous :-)

----------


## YenZ

> alors j'ai regardé un peu les compo, et les gosbi senior sont les mieux en cherchant du riz. Le taux de prot est correct et la MG est ok pour l’embonpoint. 
> Par contre, il faudrait demander *à l'interlocuteur de nourrir comme la nature (dont j'ai oublier le nom )*,le taux de taurine dans les croquettes car j'ai vu qu'il y en avait. Et ce qui est pas mal aussi c'est la présence de probiotique. Mais les taux doivent etre assez bas quand même.


Dominique Faure, contact par mail ou téléphone via le site  ::

----------


## mydreams

C'est fait

----------


## rhythms

yenz, merci pour ta réponse, les appaws large breed sont de petites croquettes, le caniche les croque sans pb, j'ai commandé des small and medium breed, lamb and chicken, cela fera un petit changement pour le beauceron (il est très, très difficile mais il aime les applaws plus que toutes celles que je lui ai achetées auparavant)

----------


## Doli

Bonjour,
Je viens à mon tour demander conseil pour ma chienne de 7 ans, cane corso de son état. 
Elle a des Hill's science plan à l'agneau. Les croquettes ont l'air de lui convenir, mais selles molles,  et compo pas top. J'avais tenté de la passer au light de la même marque, mais allergie (perte de poils, otite...). Idem pour les sensitive. 
Donc j'hésite avant de changer de croquettes, vu que c'est allergie sur allergie. Elle est en léger surpoids, classée comme sénior, digestion sensible (elle avait des ulcères lors de son adoption), mais elle a quand même un avantage  : elle n'est pas du tout difficile. Avec elle tout se mange (et même ce qui ne se mange pas).
Je recherche donc des croquettes light pour grand chien sénior à digestion sensible!  
PS : conseils du véto : RC hypoallergenic. Sauf qu'en regardant la compo, j'ai l'impression de nourrir un herbivore...

----------


## surmulot

Oui les croquettes sont toutes a base de cereales dou peut etre lintolerance de ton chien. Peut etre devrais tu essayer les croquettes sans cereales a condition de prendre une bonne marque et de verifier la composition et les taux. L'allege ds ta gamme avec cereales ne changera rien sinon essaie ce que ton veto preconise les hypoallergeniques.

Mon veto ma prescrit des Hills id gastro intestinal qui ont commence a faire effet au bout dun mois jai aussi des Virbac digestive a finir meme composition,  car mon chien a ce meme pb et apres je passerai a autre chose realisant laberration dun regime presque herbivore pour un carnivore.Bon filon marketing que tt ces croquettes industrielles

----------


## mydreams

Je vous fait part de la réponse très intéressante de Dominique Faure de NCLN:

"Bonjour,

    Les meilleurs produits de chez GOSBI ne sont pas à base de poulet ,     dans cette marque je ne vous conseille pas spécialement le senior     mais plutôt le LAMB RICE :
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd74ma27.html
    c'est le meilleur produit de la gamme , de plus réputé peu     engraissant  et facilement assimilable  même sur les chiens     'sensibles ' au niveau digestif  .

    vous auriez aussi une très bonne alternative avec  :
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd385ma41.html
    viande d'agneau et riz sont souvent la formule gagnante pour les     problèmes d'assimilation digestive, avec ici une qualité USA top     niveau  .

D'autres alternatives:

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd145ma10.html
        avec le caroube et le psyllium, parfaits pour les troubles         digestifs  .

        Si vous avez du mal à le tenir en état , vous pourrez essayer :
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd141ma34.html


    Ne cherchez pas forcément un produit 'light' , un rationnement est     souvent préférable , en effet dans un 'light' souvent les taux de     protéines et lipides sont descendus .....mais au profit des hydrates     de carbones sur lesquels on ne communique pas mais qui surchargent     inutilement le tube digestif (fermentation , augmentation de la     glycémie etc..) et apportent une 'mauvaise' énergie non négligeable     !!

    La taurine n'a pas une grosse influence  favorable (ni défavorable     d'ailleurs ) sur les problèmes digestifs , il s'agit d'un acide     aminé présent nativement dans la viande et dans tous les produits     pour chiens dignes de ce noms, il y en naturellement suffisamment ,     il ne faut pas s'en soucier .
    La taurine est présente dans la structure des acides biliaires     (acides taurocholique et taurochénodésoxycholique) précurseurs des     sels biliaires chargés d'émulsifier (sous forme de micelles) les     lipides alimentaires (dont, notamment, le cholestérol) arrivant dans     le duodénum après un repas.
    Cette propriété peut être intéressante chez l'homme mais bien moins     chez le chien qui assimile les lipides de manière bien différente     mais aussi bien plus efficace que l'homme.
    Chez le chien, l'insuffisance d'amylase et de lipase pancréatiques     ainsi que des troubles au niveau du grêle sont bien plus souvent en     cause en cas de mal-assimilation que l'insuffisance biliaire  .
    Une supplémentation est seulement utile dans certains cas     spécifiques comme la cardiomyopathie dilatée, mais cela reste     marginal .
    Quand de la taurine est ajoutée en liste d'ingrédient , pour moi ,     c'est un mauvais signe  indiquant un manque de viande dans le     produit avec trop de céréales et de protéines d'origine végétale     (pas top pour un carnivore !) ."

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour,
> Je viens à mon tour demander conseil pour ma chienne de 7 ans, cane corso de son état. 
> Elle a des Hill's science plan à l'agneau. Les croquettes ont l'air de lui convenir, mais selles molles,  et compo pas top. J'avais tenté de la passer au light de la même marque, mais allergie (perte de poils, otite...). Idem pour les sensitive. 
> Donc j'hésite avant de changer de croquettes, vu que c'est allergie sur allergie. Elle est en léger surpoids, classée comme sénior, digestion sensible (elle avait des ulcères lors de son adoption), mais elle a quand même un avantage  : elle n'est pas du tout difficile. Avec elle tout se mange (et même ce qui ne se mange pas).
> Je recherche donc des croquettes light pour grand chien sénior à digestion sensible!  
> PS : conseils du véto : RC hypoallergenic. Sauf qu'en regardant la compo, j'ai l'impression de nourrir un herbivore...


p360 de ce topic yenz dans sa 2e intervention a listé la plupart des marques de qualité (contenant mini 50% d viande sur le produit fini) et il y a aussi un post-it de Muzarègne sur comment bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien. 
si tu veux absolument du light tu peux regarder acana light&fit ou applaws lite, mais souvent le passage à une alimentation plus riche en viande va affiner la silhouette et produire du muscle:
http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales
(et le pire ce que l'étude a été faite par une marque bas de gamme)

----------


## vans

> Je vous fait part de la réponse très intéressante de Dominique Faure de NCLN:
> 
> "Bonjour,
> 
>     Les meilleurs produits de chez GOSBI ne sont pas à base de poulet ,     dans cette marque je ne vous conseille pas spécialement le senior     mais plutôt le LAMB RICE :
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd74ma27.html
>     c'est le meilleur produit de la gamme , de plus réputé peu     engraissant  et facilement assimilable  même sur les chiens     'sensibles ' au niveau digestif  .
> 
>     vous auriez aussi une très bonne alternative avec  :
> ...


Sa réponse est très constructive. Mais j'y émet un mais  :Smile:  
comme il le dit la taurine est un acide aminé mais lors du processus de fabrication des croquettes, la forte température dénature la taurine. Donc faut-il en rajouter ????? La est la question.

----------


## surmulot

Eviter de rajouter des elements deja existants ds les croquettes ca risque de faire plus de mal que de bien ou simplement ne rien apporter

----------


## Phnix

Wolfood, c'est bien ?
Je viens de commander les Gosbi Lamb & Rice, Dog les supporte bien mais je trouve le taux de protéine bas... Du coup, je me demande si c'est une bonne alternative !

----------


## audy78

Bonsoir!
Je suis ravie car grâce à vos conseils je donne les exclusive of gosbi Lamb and Rice à mon chien et il a bien repris du poids et n'a plus aucun soucis digestifs! Donc merci!

Par contre je viens vers vous maintenant pour la golden retriever que nous avons adoptée en août.
Pas très haute sur patte, elle pesait 30 kilos fin août. Un bon surpoids qui entraînait une fatigue et un risque sur ses articulations.
Elle mangeait alors 300g de croquettes véto RC Large dog.
Nous avons fini son paquet mais en la passant à 100g le matin et 100g le soir.
Elle a bien perdu.

En septembre j'avais commandé un paquet de taste of the wild au saumon (car ma golden a l'ichtyose, une maladie de peau améliorée par le saumon) mais il est arrivé après la fin du paquet de large dog.
J'avais donc envoyé mon homme en urgence chez le véto, qui a racheté un paquet de 12 kilos de large dog

Donc là paquet toujours pas fini. Elle a perdu 2 kilos je pense (on doit la repeser cette semaine).
Le soucis c'est qu'elle crève la dalle! 100g de ces grosses croquettes c'est pas assez pour elle.

Du coup me conseillez vous de la passer aux TOTW saumon? vous n'en parlez plus du tout sur ce topic. Ou alors que puis-je lui prendre et qu'elle quantité selon vous?

Je ne souhaite pas lui donner ses croquettes large dog plus longtemps...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Elle pèse combien ? elle est à son poids idéal là ?

----------


## audy78

Il faut qu'on aille la faire peser, j'irai demain si possible, mais elle est à sa corpulence normale pour sa taille oui. La dernière fois elle faisait entre 28 et 29.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui alors normal qu'elle ait la dalle, non seulement ça fait léger niveau calorique mais elle est aussi en carence protéique avec si peu.

Perso je ne connais pas le TOTW saumon spécifiquement mais a priori ça devrait être mieux que le RC, déjà !

----------


## audy78

Oui je vois bien que ça ne lui suffit plus du tout.

J'attends qu'on me conseille sur les TOTW. YenZ un avis?

Quelle quantité lui donner du coup?

----------


## Quaraba

J'avais essayé le TOW saumon mais j'ai arrêté car il fallait lui en donner plus pour qu'elle soit en état et du coup plus de selles (que orijen). 
Audy, il faut que vous augmentiez les doses, après si vous voyez qu'elle grossit, il sera toujours temps de diminuer.  
Regardez déjà sur le paquet pour partir sur une quantité, c'est ce que j'avais fait.

----------


## Poupoune 73

totw saumon c'était un peu léger en taux de prot, 24% de mémoire.

----------


## Kitoune

> perso je préfère les orijen senior aux applaws senior


Pourquoi ?
Depuis deux semaines, j'ai un papy Jack russel à la maison. Il mange des croquettes CANICAF Adulte.

Je voudrais le passer à Orijen senior ce qui ferait déjà que de 200gr par jour, il ne mangerait plus que 150 gr (dingue la différence de volume à distribuer !)

Que pensez-vous de la composition :




> *Composition à base d'ingrédients frais et importés du Canada :
> viande fraîche de poulet désossée (22 %), viande de poulet déshydratée (15 %), foie de poulet frais (5 %), hareng entier déshydraté (5 %), viande de dinde fraîche désossée (4 %), viande de dinde déshydratée (3 %), foie de dinde frais (3 %), ufs frais entiers (3 %), sandre frais sans arêtes (3 %), saumon frais entier (3 %), curs de volaille frais (3 %), cartilage de volaille (3 %), hareng déshydraté (3 %), saumon déshydraté (3 %), lentilles rouges, petits pois, lentilles vertes, huile de foie de volaille (2 %), alfalfa séché au soleil, igname, pois chiches, potiron, courge butternut, feuilles d'épinards, carottes, pommes Red delicious, poire Bartlett, canneberges, fucus, racines de réglisse, racines d'angélique, fenouil, soucis, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, camomille, pissenlit, sarriette, romarin.
> 
> Additifs : vitamine A (15 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (2 000 UI/kg), fer (40 mg/kg), iode (3 mg/kg), cuivre (13 mg/kg), manganèse (14 mg/kg), zinc (150 mg/kg), sélénium (0,3 mg/kg).
> 
> Les croquettes pour chien Orijen Senior ne contiennent aucun conservateur artificiel mais de la vitamine E naturelle.
> 
> Teneur en calories par kg : 3 710 kcal, dont 41 % provenant de protéines, 23 % de fruits et légumes et 36 % de graisses.
> 
> Garantie nutritionnelle : les croquettes pour chien Orijen Senior correspondent au profil nutritionnel établi par l'AAFCO (Association des autorités américaines de contrôle de la nourriture).*


Je pense faire la transition progressivement.
Que pensez-vous de ces croquettes ? me suggérez vous autre chose pour un Jack Russel de 13 ans ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

non elles sont très bien  mais commence par un petit paquet pour voir si ton chien aime/supporte. de mémoire les retours sur applaws concernaient des difficultés digestives (selles moches en gros), mais ça reste propre à chaque individu

----------


## audy78

oui je vois bien que vous ne les conseillez plus...

ce n'est pas grave si je perds le paquet de TOTW saumon (je ne suis plus à ça près...!!) mais je veux changer de croquettes et ne sait pas quoi lui prendre!!

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour,
> Je viens à mon tour demander conseil pour ma chienne de 7 ans, cane corso de son état. 
> Elle a des Hill's science plan à l'agneau. Les croquettes ont l'air de lui convenir, mais selles molles,  et compo pas top. J'avais tenté de la passer au light de la même marque, mais allergie (perte de poils, otite...). Idem pour les sensitive. 
> Donc j'hésite avant de changer de croquettes, vu que c'est allergie sur allergie. Elle est en léger surpoids, classée comme sénior, digestion sensible (elle avait des ulcères lors de son adoption), mais elle a quand même un avantage  : elle n'est pas du tout difficile. Avec elle tout se mange (et même ce qui ne se mange pas).
> Je recherche donc des croquettes light pour grand chien sénior à digestion sensible!  
> PS : conseils du véto : RC hypoallergenic. Sauf qu'en regardant la compo, j'ai l'impression de nourrir un herbivore...


Si elle supporte bien, en senior tu peux très bien partir sur orijen senior (très bien mais cher), applaws senior, wolfood poulet, carnilove toutes gammes sauf le paquet vert, maxima senior, ou d'autres voir page 360... tout dépend aussi de ton budget  :: 




> Je vous fait part de la réponse très intéressante de Dominique Faure de NCLN:
> 
> "Bonjour,
> 
>     Les meilleurs produits de chez GOSBI ne sont pas à base de poulet ,     dans cette marque je ne vous conseille pas spécialement le senior     mais plutôt le LAMB RICE :
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd74ma27.html
>     c'est le meilleur produit de la gamme , de plus réputé peu     engraissant  et facilement assimilable  même sur les chiens     'sensibles ' au niveau digestif  .
> 
>     vous auriez aussi une très bonne alternative avec  :
> ...


Oui la gamme lamb chez Gosbi est la mieux tolérée, y compris pour chiens sensibles.

Il a aussi raison concernant le light avec - de protéines et - de lipides = plus de glucides (hydrates de carbone), sauf quelques rares exceptions (acana light & fit par ex !)




> Wolfood, c'est bien ?
> Je viens de commander les Gosbi Lamb & Rice, Dog les supporte bien mais je trouve le taux de protéine bas... Du coup, je me demande si c'est une bonne alternative !


Personne n'a testé pour le moment, mais sur le papier la gamme poulet est vraiment pas mal, la gamme agneau déjà un peu moins (taux, minéraux...), après la qualité des produits utilisés joue aussi bcp, parfois mieux vaut 28% de protéines de qualité que 35% de prpotéines dont une grande partie végétales.

Vois déjà avec gosbi lamb qui est bien, et avise en fonction, en tout cas tu serais la première à nous faire un retour sur Wolfood si tu te lances.




> Bonsoir!
> Je suis ravie car grâce à vos conseils je donne les exclusive of gosbi Lamb and Rice à mon chien et il a bien repris du poids et n'a plus aucun soucis digestifs! Donc merci!
> 
> Par contre je viens vers vous maintenant pour la golden retriever que nous avons adoptée en août.
> Pas très haute sur patte, elle pesait 30 kilos fin août. Un bon surpoids qui entraînait une fatigue et un risque sur ses articulations.
> Elle mangeait alors 300g de croquettes véto RC Large dog.
> Nous avons fini son paquet mais en la passant à 100g le matin et 100g le soir.
> Elle a bien perdu.
> 
> ...


Pk ne pas donner la même chose aux 2 ? Que ce soit Gosbi lamb ou autre chose ?
Vu qu'à priori la golden supporte quand même les RC, à priori elle ne supporterait que bien mieux les gosbi lamb...

Mais si tu souhaites quand même la mettre abslument à une gamme poisson, alors non pars sur autre chose que TOTW pacifica, car pas assez de protéines, et surtout des minéraux déséquilibrés ! (1.9 de ca pour 1.1 de P, ratio > à 1.7)

Pars plutôt soit sur orijen fish (qui coute 3 bras, 4 reins et 5 jambes), ou Acana pacifica (un peu plus abordable), ou Carnilove fish (paquet bleu et pas vert), ou d 'autres produits (voir page 360, gosbi fish, Purizon fish, Nutram grain free saumon/truite...), sachant que ceux que je viens de citer sont parmi les plus qualitatifs.




> Oui je vois bien que ça ne lui suffit plus du tout.
> 
> J'attends qu'on me conseille sur les TOTW. YenZ un avis?
> 
> Quelle quantité lui donner du coup?


Quant à la quantité normal qu'elle crève la dalle avec 200 grs de croquettes pour un poids normal de 28 kgs (peu importe la marque), surtout avec RC et la carence protéique qui va avec, à priori ta chienne devrait manger entre 300 et 350 grs/jour, pour orijen les ratiosn sont sur leur site, cmpte en moyenne environ 12 grs par kg.




> totw saumon c'était un peu léger en taux de prot, 24% de mémoire.


Exact, 25% assez léger d'autant qu'il y a bcp de patates, donc au final en plus quel % de protéines animales sur le total.




> Pourquoi ?
> Depuis deux semaines, j'ai un papy Jack russel à la maison. Il mange des croquettes CANICAF Adulte.
> 
> Je voudrais le passer à Orijen senior ce qui ferait déjà que de 200gr par jour, il ne mangerait plus que 150 gr (dingue la différence de volume à distribuer !)
> 
> Que pensez-vous de la composition :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canicaf c'est vraiment une des pires saloperies qu'on pet trouver, voici la compo




> *COMPOSITION*Céréales  (dont riz 4%), Viandes et co-produits animaux (dont protéines  déshydratées de volaille: 10%), Huiles et graisses, Co-produits  d’origine végétale (dont 4%  de pulpe de betterave),  Poissons et sous  produits de poissons (4%), Levures (3%), Extraits de protéines  végétales, Substances minérales.


oui orijen senior est très très bien, mais pas sur que ton papy supporte bien surtout après avoir bouffé un truc bas de gamme pendant un moment...
Tu peux toujours essayer avec un petit conditionnement (2.27 kgs) et voir, et si ça ne passait pas ce qui n'est pas du totu impossible, alors tu as pas mal d'autres alternatives, mais si ton budget le permet essaie orjen en premier et vis ce que ça donne, une transition s'impose sur un moment.

----------


## mydreams

> Sa réponse est très constructive. Mais j'y émet un mais  
> comme il le dit la taurine est un acide aminé mais lors du processus de  fabrication des croquettes, la forte température dénature la taurine.  Donc faut-il en rajouter ????? La est la question.


J'ai transmis ta question 




> Eviter de rajouter des elements deja existants  ds les croquettes ca risque de faire plus de mal que de bien ou  simplement ne rien apporter


Oui c'est vrai


EDIT: La réponse de Ncln

"Tous les process de fabrication ne détruisent pas         100% de la taurine, bien heureusement , j'en veux pour preuve         que dans le WOLFOOD LAMB ou l'ensemble de la gamme JOSERA, sans         en ajouter , à l'analyse du* produit fini* , on en         retrouve  en moyenne 800 mg/kg de matière sèche  .
        On sait que le chat a encore plus de besoin de taurine que le         chien, la dose recommandée est de 400 mg par kilo de matière         sèche , vous voyez donc que l'on couvre très largement les         besoins d'un chien sans en ajouter ."

Voilà

----------


## mydreams

Oui réponse très pertinente de Mr Faure, et YenZ je sait bien depuis longtemps que l'agneau est le mieux digéré en vous lisant ici mais je suis contre, pure conviction personnelle.. Donc j'hésite entre les deux autres proposés. Mais josera, et nutragold, pas emballée.. Je me tate a essayer quand meme malgré tout le gosbi senior.

----------


## audy78

Ok merci pour vos avis! 
Je vais regarder pour les acana pacifica et sinon les acana fit and light dont vous avez parlé. ça me permettra d'augmenter la quantité.

Merci!

----------


## vans

> J'ai transmis ta question


merci

----------


## Phnix

> Personne n'a testé pour le moment, mais sur le papier la gamme poulet est vraiment pas mal, la gamme agneau déjà un peu moins (taux, minéraux...), après la qualité des produits utilisés joue aussi bcp, parfois mieux vaut 28% de protéines de qualité que 35% de prpotéines dont une grande partie végétales.
> 
> Vois déjà avec gosbi lamb qui est bien, et avise en fonction, en tout cas tu serais la première à nous faire un retour sur Wolfood si tu te lances.


Il prend déjà des Gosbi Lamb, mais encore des gratouillages.
Il a du mal à se remettre de l'essai aux boites...
Mais je n'y comprends rien, il a commencé à se gratouiller plusieurs semaines après être arrivé chez moi, au début, c'était juste des selles immondes, mais sûrement dues à sa prostate. 
Et avant, il était nourri aux croquettes de collectes en grande distribution... (Et il pesait 20kg, il en pèse 5 de plus là et il est bien).
C'est la grande énigme ces gratouillages ! (Parce que lui et les chats ont un traitement anti-puce tous les mois, et la maison est saine à ce niveau)

----------


## mydreams

> merci


J'ai édité au dessus il y a la réponse en question^^ 


Du coup bon bah je suis pas emballé par josera sensi adult ou nutragold saumon

----------


## vans

> J'ai édité au dessus il y a la réponse en question^^ 
> 
> 
> Du coup bon bah je suis pas emballé par josera sensi adult ou nutragold saumon


Merci pour les infos  

Du coup, tu n'est pas plus avancé pour trouver de bonnes croquettes à ton loulou ? ou tu vas essayer les gosbi ?

----------


## mydreams

Bah en effet je suis pas tellement avancée du coup..

----------


## Staccato

résultat sur trois semaines d' Acana light & lift, des gaz très importants et des selles très molles ( ma fille me maudit )
Faut il continuer sur ces croquettes encore quelque temps ou changer et quoi prendre ?  
Pour rappel le doudou était sur Rc sterilised qu'il digérait très bien. Il a tendance à l'embonpoint, il pèse actuellement 10 kg ( croisé jack russel).

----------


## allysha

Bonjour, j'aurais une question : j'ai 2 chiens dont une qui va sur ses 7 ans début 2015, je vais donc lui donner des croquettes ACANA SENIOR et un autre qui va sur ses 5 ans.
Peut on donner préventivement des croquettes SENIOR a un chien qui ne l'est pas encore ? 
Merci

----------


## Ortie

Bonjour à tous,
Aujourd'hui je ne viens pas demander de conseils, mais remercier pour ceux reçus antérieurement.

Pour resituer, je vous avais soumis le problème de mon shetland de 1 an (il devait avoir environ 8 mois à l'époque), au RC chez l'éleveur et que je voulais changer. J'avais essayé pas mal de marques, parmi lesquelles Orijen, Applaws, Go Natural, Carnilove, et il faisait systématiquement de grosses diarrhées (alors que le RC passait très bien), + problèmes d'appétence. 

YenZ m'avait finalement conseillé de tester Platinum. Ca fait maintenant 15 j que mon loulou est (sevré des RC !) à 100% de Platinum et ça se passe plutôt bien. Il a toujours des selles un peu moches/molles, mais c'est bien moins pire qu'avec les croquettes essayées précédemment. Voilà. Je sais que Platinum n'est pas "le top absolu", mais l'alternative étant RC... Je suis ravie et soulagée d'avoir pu le passer à une nourriture plus correcte. Merci YenZ, et merci à toutes les autres personnes qui ont réfléchi à mon cas et m'ont conseillée. Vous êtes top !

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ allysha: oui sans souci
@staccato: en ce cas il faudrait t'orienter vers une bonne marque AVEC céréales, type exclusive of gosbi, natyka, platinium pour les semi-humides, ou en dernier recours profine
@ortie: tu as essayé de complémenter avec des probiotiques pour reconstituer la flore intestinale?

----------


## jenny02

J'arrive au bout de mon paquet de maxima senior nikel ma bull n'a plus de pets qui piquent les narines, pas de prise de poids contrairement à la gamme normale... Nikel je viens donc de recommander deux sacs...

----------


## Ortie

Poupoune : Non, on en avait parlé mais je n'avais pas pu avoir de référence de produit. Quelqu'un avait dit que la recherche dans le domaine était peu avancée et qu'on donnait donc généralement des bactéries de la flore digestive humaine (que ce soit parce qu'on donne un produit humain comme l'ultra levure, ou un produit présenté comme à visée vétérinaire), sans bien savoir si c'était adapté aux chiens.

YenZ disait qu'il connaissait un bon produit mais il ne se souvenait plus de son nom.

Du coup je n'avais rien donné... Mais le sujet m'intéresse toujours. Qu'est-ce que tu préconises ? (De mémoire il me semble que tu utilisais l'ultra-levure, tu as constaté une amélioration cliniquement ?)

----------


## cleosy

> résultat sur trois semaines d' Acana light & lift, des gaz très importants et des selles très molles ( ma fille me maudit )
> Faut il continuer sur ces croquettes encore quelque temps ou changer et quoi prendre ? 
> Pour rappel le doudou était sur Rc sterilised qu'il digérait très bien. Il a tendance à l'embonpoint, il pèse actuellement 10 kg ( croisé jack russel).


Je suis passée sur Acana Light & Fit également pour mes 2 chiennes. Les selles sont restées assez molles pour l'une d'elles pendant plusieurs semaines après la fin de la transition. Maintenant elles sont très dures pour les deux, limite constipées parfois.
Je ne me l'explique pas, sinon qu'il faut un temps d'adaptation assez long pour constater le résultat final.
Pour les gaz, aucun problème, c'est même mieux qu'avant.

----------


## allysha

Merci pour la réponse Poupoune

----------


## mydreams

> résultat sur trois semaines d' Acana light &  lift, des gaz très importants et des selles très molles ( ma fille me  maudit )
> Faut il continuer sur ces croquettes encore quelque temps ou changer et quoi prendre ?  
> Pour rappel le doudou était sur Rc sterilised qu'il digérait très bien.  Il a tendance à l'embonpoint, il pèse actuellement 10 kg ( croisé jack  russel).


 J'ai exactement le même cas avec mon lab et meme  résultat avec les Acana.. des gazs terrible et de belles bouses, surtout avec le light. Pas évident de plus quand  nos loulous supporte bien les croq vétos et qu'on veut leur donner de la  qualité et qu'au final ils n'arrivent plus à bien digérer.. Pas  simple!!


Pas d'avis pour moi sur les deux propositions de D. Faure, quand j'exclus l'agneau.. Quesque vous en pensez?

Josera sensi: https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd145ma10.html

Nutragold: https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd141ma34.html

Nutragold les patates dans la compo une fois de plus ça m'emballe pas, le Josera a pas l'air trop mal quand même, et plutôt bien adapté, mais les avis ici ne me convaint pas de la marque. Je pars soit sur ça soit Gosbi senior malgré qu'il ne m'est pas recommandé pour chien sensible.




> J'arrive au bout de mon paquet de maxima senior  nikel ma bull n'a plus de pets qui piquent les narines, pas de prise de  poids contrairement à la gamme normale... Nikel je viens donc de  recommander deux sacs...


Et je vois que jenny a de bons résultats avec maxima senior.. Je suis perdue. 




> Poupoune : Non, on en avait parlé mais je n'avais  pas pu avoir de référence de produit. Quelqu'un avait dit que la  recherche dans le domaine était peu avancée et qu'on donnait donc  généralement des bactéries de la flore digestive humaine (que ce soit  parce qu'on donne un produit humain comme l'ultra levure, ou un produit  présenté comme à visée vétérinaire), sans bien savoir si c'était adapté  aux chiens.
> 
> YenZ disait qu'il connaissait un bon produit mais il ne se souvenait plus de son nom.
> 
> Du coup je n'avais rien donné... Mais le sujet m'intéresse toujours.  Qu'est-ce que tu préconises ? (De mémoire il me semble que tu utilisais  l'ultra-levure, tu as constaté une amélioration cliniquement ?)


Cela m'intéresse aussi! Après pour ma part l'ultra levure fait et refait ça ne donne rien de mon côté, mais cela ne peut pas faire de mal de toute façon c'est sur! Sinon contente que le Platinum aille à peu près pour ton loulou, comme quoi chaque cas est différent, moi ça avait été la diahrrée du siècle^^ :-/ J'ai fait beaucoup de marques tout comme toi, et je galère à trouver des bonnes croq qui conviennent. Le RC me guette

----------


## vans

Mydream : je te dirai de tester les gosbi senior car les nutragold et josera, il n'y a pas assez de viande à mon goût.
Je pense que les gosbi senior ne sont t pas classé dans la catégorie chien sensible car il s'agit de poulet comme viande et non d'agneau ou poisson. Le poulet est plus allergène niveau cutané mais toi c'est niveau digestion que sa va pas.
La présence de riz va (je l'espère) aidé au transit.

As tu déjà essayé le jus de cuisson du riz dans les croquettes ? Ou juste le riz bien cuit ?

----------


## Doli

Merci pour vos réponses  :: 

J'hésite pour le moment entre les Applaws senior et les Maxima senior (Orijen trop cher...), du coup j'ai d'autres questions :

- ces 2 types de croquettes sont à la volaille, pour ma chienne "sensible", ne vaut-il mieux pas de l'agneau?

- d'un autre côté, étant donné son âge, les senior ne sont-elles pas plus indiquées? Les gammes senior ont-elles un réel bénéfice par rapport aux classiques? (je pense notamment aux articulations pour les chiens de grande race)

----------


## lili2000

vous connaissez Atavik ?

----------


## Noemiejude

Mes loulous avaient eu des échantillons Atavik (j'en parle ici sur mon blog http://www.pawouaf.com/echantillons-atavick-a107223358, il y a aussi le lien pour en faire la demande gratuitement ), ils avaient aimaient mais l'un de mes loulous est très sensible niveau digestion, donc depuis qu'il est aux Taste of the Wild et que tout se passe bien je n'ose pas trop changer ^^

----------


## Noemie-

J'ai un soucis avec mes croquettes Exclusive of Gosbi sur mes 3 derniers paquets achetés. 

Là je suis arrivée à la fin du 1er paquet, je sentais les croquettes plus huileuse sur la fin mais Tek les mangeait pareil donc osef. Sauf qu'en enlevant le sac du seau pour le changer avec le 2ème sac   le fond du seau et rempli d'huile.

Et pire, en prenant le 2ème paquet je me rends compte qu'il y a de l'huile partout dans le lieu de stockage   . 

J'ai mis un des paquet 2 secondes par terre le temps d'aller chercher du sopalin, il y avait déjà une grosse auréole d'huile par terre. Je viens de passer 30 minutes à tout nettoyer j'ai bien les boules  ::

----------


## YenZ

> résultat sur trois semaines d' Acana light & lift, des gaz très importants et des selles très molles ( ma fille me maudit )
> Faut il continuer sur ces croquettes encore quelque temps ou changer et quoi prendre ?  
> Pour rappel le doudou était sur Rc sterilised qu'il digérait très bien. Il a tendance à l'embonpoint, il pèse actuellement 10 kg ( croisé jack russel).


Ce qui convient à un chien ne conviendra pas à un autre.
Quelle quantité mange t-il ?

Il devrait manger entre 90 et 120 grs selon son activité, pour un chien avec un poids de forme à 8 kgs, si il mange plus que ça et qu'il n'y a pas eu de transition ça peut expliquer les gaz et selles, ou alors tout simplement parce qu'il ne les supporte pas correctement.

Pèse les doses de croquettes et vois en fonction  ::  (sinon il joue etc normalement ? pas de baisse de forme ?)





> Bonjour, j'aurais une question : j'ai 2 chiens dont une qui va sur ses 7 ans début 2015, je vais donc lui donner des croquettes ACANA SENIOR et un autre qui va sur ses 5 ans.
> Peut on donner préventivement des croquettes SENIOR a un chien qui ne l'est pas encore ? 
> Merci


Oui aucun problème à donner la même chose aux 2.




> Merci pour vos réponses 
> 
> J'hésite pour le moment entre les Applaws senior et les Maxima senior (Orijen trop cher...), du coup j'ai d'autres questions :
> 
> - ces 2 types de croquettes sont à la volaille, pour ma chienne "sensible", ne vaut-il mieux pas de l'agneau?
> 
> - d'un autre côté, étant donné son âge, les senior ne sont-elles pas plus indiquées? Les gammes senior ont-elles un réel bénéfice par rapport aux classiques? (je pense notamment aux articulations pour les chiens de grande race)


senior c'est souvent marketing (selon les marques), applaws senior oui pk pas (je ne crois pas que ce soit pour autant supplémenté en gkuco/chondro contrairement à orijen ou d'autres), maxima en second choix, quant à l'agneau pk pas (faut tester pour voir si elle supporterait une des gammes à la volaille), surtout que ça existe chez Applaws.




> vous connaissez Atavik ?


Oui 2 gammes chiens de mémoire, trop de minéraux à mon goût sur une des 2 gammes, et c'est surtout très cher.




> J'ai un soucis avec mes croquettes Exclusive of Gosbi sur mes 3 derniers paquets achetés. 
> 
> Là je suis arrivée à la fin du 1er paquet, je sentais les croquettes plus huileuse sur la fin mais Tek les mangeait pareil donc osef. Sauf qu'en enlevant le sac du seau pour le changer avec le 2ème sac   le fond du seau et rempli d'huile.
> 
> Et pire, en prenant le 2ème paquet je me rends compte qu'il y a de l'huile partout dans le lieu de stockage   . 
> 
> J'ai mis un des paquet 2 secondes par terre le temps d'aller chercher du sopalin, il y avait déjà une grosse auréole d'huile par terre. Je viens de passer 30 minutes à tout nettoyer j'ai bien les boules


Selon l'endroit où tu les as achetées on peut te rembourser (genre NCLC, LCDC...), si le problème vient bien des croquettes et que tu n'as pas acheté ça il y a 3 mois ça devrait pouvoir le faire.

*medreams* : essaie un produit avec céréales par ex, ou autre, genre Gosbi ? maxima senior ? plutôt que Josera ou nutragold.

----------


## Noemie-

C'est Poupoune qui a commandé sur NCLC le mois dernier  ::  je vais voir avec elle du coup, merci !

----------


## mydreams

Oui d'accord merci  ::   Oui j'ai déjà fait riz, eau de riz lors de diarrhée trop liquide, ça  fonctionne en effet, mais je peux pas faire cuire du riz tout les jours.  Surtout que l'eau de riz en plus j'ai déjà essayé de conserver au frais ça se garde pas.. Je compte aller vers Gosbi senior comme on a dis, même  si D. Faure ne me le recommande pas pour mon cas, mais en effet chaque chien réagira  différemment. Enfin mince c'est pas très rassurant ce problème d'huile  avec Gosbi..

----------


## vans

> Oui d'accord merci   Oui j'ai déjà fait riz, eau de riz lors de diarrhée trop liquide, ça  fonctionne en effet, mais je peux pas faire cuire du riz tout les jours.  Surtout que l'eau de riz en plus j'ai déjà essayé de conserver au frais ça se garde pas.. Je compte aller vers Gosbi senior comme on a dis, même  si D. Faure ne me le recommande pas pour mon cas, mais en effet chaque chien réagira  différemment. Enfin mince c'est pas très rassurant ce problème d'huile  avec Gosbi..


je t'ai demandé si tu avais utilisé le riz justement pour savoir si ton loulou le digérait.  
Et c'est le cas, c'est encouragent que le riz a stoppé ses diarrhées.
Donc il faut partir sur des croquettes avec du riz.
Il te reste plus qu'a essayer les gosbi  

J'espere que se sera les bonnes

Les platinium aussi contiennent du riz mais il y a du maïs

----------


## Staccato

[QUOTE=YenZ;2436825]Ce qui convient à un chien ne conviendra pas à un autre.
Quelle quantité mange t-il ?

Il devrait manger entre 90 et 120 grs selon son activité, pour un chien avec un poids de forme à 8 kgs, si il mange plus que ça et qu'il n'y a pas eu de transition ça peut expliquer les gaz et selles, ou alors tout simplement parce qu'il ne les supporte pas correctement.

Pèse les doses de croquettes et vois en fonction  ::  (sinon il joue etc normalement ? pas de baisse de forme ?)

Réponse de ma fille aux interrogations:
Voici une photo du loulou, peut être plus parlant. Il a 6 ans. Adopté en janvier 2014.
"Pas de baisse de forme bien que cela m'arrangerai quand même un peu.
Il mange 170g de croquettes. 2/3 le matin et 1/3 le soir.
Il demande toujours autant a manger".
Les selles sont pas si vilaine que ça. C'est plus les gaz qui sont gênant pour lui comme pour nous."

 Moi : A priori la transition n'a pas été effectué dans les règles, donc faut il continuer sur les acana et combien de temps , où changer de croquettes avec cette fois une plus grande attention sur la transition ?
Merci beaucoup poupoune et Yenz de votre aide.Pièce jointe 235691

----------


## Doli

> senior c'est souvent marketing (selon les marques), applaws senior oui pk pas (je ne crois pas que ce soit pour autant supplémenté en gkuco/chondro contrairement à orijen ou d'autres), maxima en second choix, quant à l'agneau pk pas (faut tester pour voir si elle supporterait une des gammes à la volaille), surtout que ça existe chez Applaws.


Du coup je ne pense pas m'orienter vers les gammes senior... Applaws à l'agneau, c'est seulement 5% d'agneau pour 70% de poulet. Je ne sais pas si elle supporte les croquettes à la volaille (les lights que j'avais testé étaient à la volaille, je ne sais pas si c'est ça qui a déclenché son allergie). Je vais orienter mes recherches dans une gamme à l'agneau  :: 

En tout cas merci pour tous les conseils donnés ici, avec la multitude de croquettes qui existent c'est vraiment compliqué!

----------


## Ortie

HS mais : trop mignon ce petit loulou Staccato !

----------


## mydreams

ah ouiii exact bien vu vans merci :-) bin après c'est inquiétant ce que  dit noémie.. Bon le paquet est en route on verra bien. Et j'espere aussi  pfffiou

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour les probiotiques:
http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...t=probiotiques

----------


## Nanastuce

Bonsoir à vous. J'aI essayé de trouver la réponse par moi même mais sans y arriver. Mon Drako d'amour à été déclaré positif à la leishmaniose du coup on m'à conseille de passer aux croquettes rénales.  Mais je suis perdue .. lesquelles prendre ?

----------


## Doli

Dans ma quête de croquettes, en comparant celles qu'elle a actuellement et les light qui lui avaient filé l'allergie, je constate 2 différences dans la composition : la farine de volaille et les oeufs.

Ces 2 ingrédients peuvent-ils être allergènes? 

Je précise qu'elle mange régulièrement de la viande de poulet et de dinde, mais peut-être que ça n'a rien à voir?

----------


## YenZ

> je t'ai demandé si tu avais utilisé le riz justement pour savoir si ton loulou le digérait.  
> Et c'est le cas, c'est encouragent que le riz a stoppé ses diarrhées.
> Donc il faut partir sur des croquettes avec du riz.
> Il te reste plus qu'a essayer les gosbi  
> 
> J'espere que se sera les bonnes
> 
> Les platinium aussi contiennent du riz mais il y a du maïs


La maïs (non ogm) n'est présent (en petite quantité) je crois que dans la gamme adulte poulet, pas les 3 autres.

[QUOTE=Staccato;2437093]


> Ce qui convient à un chien ne conviendra pas à un autre.
> Quelle quantité mange t-il ?
> 
> Il devrait manger entre 90 et 120 grs selon son activité, pour un chien avec un poids de forme à 8 kgs, si il mange plus que ça et qu'il n'y a pas eu de transition ça peut expliquer les gaz et selles, ou alors tout simplement parce qu'il ne les supporte pas correctement.
> 
> Pèse les doses de croquettes et vois en fonction  (sinon il joue etc normalement ? pas de baisse de forme ?)
> 
> Réponse de ma fille aux interrogations:
> Voici une photo du loulou, peut être plus parlant. Il a 6 ans. Adopté en janvier 2014.
> ...


Reste sur Acana pour le moment et vois les gazs diminuent avec le temps, par contre 170 grs ça me semble un peu bcp (au pire donne 120 le matin et un peu de haricots verts ou d'humide le soir afin de compléter légèrement), sauf si il se dépense vraiment pas mal, par contre je sais pas si c'est la photo mais je le trouve pas si gras que ça, je m'attendais à pire !




> Du coup je ne pense pas m'orienter vers les gammes senior... Applaws à l'agneau, c'est seulement 5% d'agneau pour 70% de poulet. Je ne sais pas si elle supporte les croquettes à la volaille (les lights que j'avais testé étaient à la volaille, je ne sais pas si c'est ça qui a déclenché son allergie). Je vais orienter mes recherches dans une gamme à l'agneau 
> 
> En tout cas merci pour tous les conseils donnés ici, avec la multitude de croquettes qui existent c'est vraiment compliqué!


Peu de gammes vraiment complètement à l'agneau, regarde éventuellement wolfood, platinum agneau ou quelques autres.




> Bonsoir à vous. J'aI essayé de trouver la réponse par moi même mais sans y arriver. Mon Drako d'amour à été déclaré positif à la leishmaniose du coup on m'à conseille de passer aux croquettes rénales.  Mais je suis perdue .. lesquelles prendre ?


A t-il été vu par un véto ? diagnostiqué ? testé ?
La maladie est-elle très développée ? Les reins ont-ils été testés, si oui sont-ils touchés et à quel stade ?

Si je te pose ces questions, c'est parce que dans le cas d'un chien atteint de leishmaniose, si les reins sont touchés c'est la maladie a malheureusement évolué, et c'est ce qui est le plus craint.
Car dans ce cas il faut souvent un aliment rénal, ou une ration ménagère adaptée à sa maladie.

Tu peux déjà regarder ça http://www.cliniqueveterinairecalvis...a-leishmaniose

Et si tu penses passer à la ration ménère (les croquettes pour IR sont souvent vraiment mauvaises), alors va demander (payant) à G.Blanchard de t'élaborer une ration sur ce site =) http://www.cuisine-a-crocs.com/

----------


## Nanastuce

Oui vu par un veto et diagnostiqué. Les reins ne sont pas touchés mais une femme dont son chien en est mort et sa nouvelle chienne qui l'à aussi m'a dit de passer aux croquettes renales pour protéger un max ses reins. Mauvaise idée alors ?

----------


## Staccato

Merci beaucoup Yenz

----------


## grisbouilli

bonsoir à tous  :Smile: ,

C'est grâce à ce topic (quelle mine d'or, d'informations et de conseils pertinents !) que j'avais choisi de donner des Maxima grain free à mon chien, un croisé BS de 1 an1/2, castré, 31 kg et surtout très sensible des intestins.
J'espérais beaucoup de ces croquettes vu tous les retours positifs, pour améliorer son problème récurrent de selles molles mais hélas, ça n'a pas été efficace pour lui. 
Enfin si, au début, les 2 premiers sacs, ses selles étaient plus fermes mais au fil du temps, elles sont redevenues molles à très molles selon le moment de la journée (selles 4x/jour). Et son poil est devenu très sec, comme de la paille. (j'ai essayé l'ajout d'huile de saumon mais sans amélioration).
J'ai voulu essayer les Orijen 6 fish (au cas où il serait "intolérant" au poulet) et après une lente transition, arrivé maintenant à 50/50, j'ai constaté une très nette amélioration de son poil (vraiment beaucoup plus doux et soyeux). Par contre, niveau selles, toujours des bouses.
Donc là, je cale un peu. Quoi lui donner si même les maxima pourtant réputées efficaces pour le problème des selles molles, ne conviennent pas ? 
Des croquettes avec céréales comme les Gosbi serait une bonne solution ? J'ai lu plein de retours positifs sur les lamb&rice pour ce genre de problème mais elles n'ont que 24% de protéines, ç'est un peu peu non ? J'ai vu aussi les gosbi junior lamb&fish, plus protéinées. Je ne sais pas laquelle serait le plus à conseiller dans la gamme gosbi (niveau selles et qualité du poil) ?
Ou alors les maxima grain free hypo-allergénique agneau ? un avis sur ces croquettes ?

merci à vous  :Smile:

----------


## Doli

> doli que mange ta chienne ?quand elle mange de la viande, tu lui donnes crues ou cuite ?


Elle mange principalement des croquettes, complétées quelques fois par du poulet, de la dinde ou du jambon, et tous les jours par du riz, des pâtes, des haricots, des carottes... (elle a toujours faim!). Je lui donne de la viande cuite.Donc maintenant, en croquettes à l'agneau et sans uf, j'ai Gosbi lamb & rice, Maxima agneau, et éventuellement Wolfood agneau mais qui contient des "ovoproduits" (donc des oeufs?). Et Carnilove, agneau et sanglier, mais pas spécialement pour chiens sensibles.L'étau se resserre.Quel serait selon vous le mieux adapté?

----------


## nizinny

Voili, voilou, suis nouvelle ici et j'ai découvert ce forum un peu par hasard... Ma chienne a toujours mangé des PP saumon-riz chiot mais là, je dois envisager le passage aux croquettes adultes, je souhaite en profiter pour introduire quelque chose de meilleure qualité. J'ai mené ma petite enquête auprès de mon véto, de mes amis, du site nourrir comme la nature et j'ai fait quelque recherche sur le net. Finalement, je suis.... perdue! Il y a un point déjà où vous pourriez peut être m'éclairer : le taux de calcium, il doit être compris entre quoi et quoi? La marque Gosbi est elle de qualité? En quoi, la présence de légumineuses ou de pomme de terre pose problème? Merci, merci, merci pour vos réponses! Ma chienne précédente avait des gros pb de digestions et c'est avec les acana wild prairie que ça a été réglé mais j'ai l'impression que la recette a changé!

----------


## YenZ

> Oui vu par un veto et diagnostiqué. Les reins ne sont pas touchés mais une femme dont son chien en est mort et sa nouvelle chienne qui l'à aussi m'a dit de passer aux croquettes renales pour protéger un max ses reins. Mauvaise idée alors ?


Oui et non car les croquettes médicalisées sont vraiment pourries en terme de compo, RC renal par ex.
C'est pourquoi je te demandais si ta chienne était à un stade avancé ou pas, personnellement je ne donnerais pas de croquettes médicalisées sauf si son état l'impose, et même dans ce cas je préfèrerais largement une ration ménagère élaborée spécialement en fonction de sa pathologie (sur le site cuisine-a-crocs)





> bonsoir à tous ,
> 
> C'est grâce à ce topic (quelle mine d'or, d'informations et de conseils pertinents !) que j'avais choisi de donner des Maxima grain free à mon chien, un croisé BS de 1 an1/2, castré, 31 kg et surtout très sensible des intestins.
> J'espérais beaucoup de ces croquettes vu tous les retours positifs, pour améliorer son problème récurrent de selles molles mais hélas, ça n'a pas été efficace pour lui. 
> Enfin si, au début, les 2 premiers sacs, ses selles étaient plus fermes mais au fil du temps, elles sont redevenues molles à très molles selon le moment de la journée (selles 4x/jour). Et son poil est devenu très sec, comme de la paille. (j'ai essayé l'ajout d'huile de saumon mais sans amélioration).
> J'ai voulu essayer les Orijen 6 fish (au cas où il serait "intolérant" au poulet) et après une lente transition, arrivé maintenant à 50/50, j'ai constaté une très nette amélioration de son poil (vraiment beaucoup plus doux et soyeux). Par contre, niveau selles, toujours des bouses.
> Donc là, je cale un peu. Quoi lui donner si même les maxima pourtant réputées efficaces pour le problème des selles molles, ne conviennent pas ? 
> Des croquettes avec céréales comme les Gosbi serait une bonne solution ? J'ai lu plein de retours positifs sur les lamb&rice pour ce genre de problème mais elles n'ont que 24% de protéines, ç'est un peu peu non ? J'ai vu aussi les gosbi junior lamb&fish, plus protéinées. Je ne sais pas laquelle serait le plus à conseiller dans la gamme gosbi (niveau selles et qualité du poil) ?
> Ou alors les maxima grain free hypo-allergénique agneau ? un avis sur ces croquettes ?
> ...


Maxima hypo agneau pas de retours pour le moment, juste sur le senior qui semble convenir.
Oui une gamme à base de riz serait pas mal, Wolfood ? platinum agneau ? Gosbi junior aussi pk pas, carnilove ?
Difficile de dire sans avoir testé vu les différences selon l'animal.




> Elle mange principalement des croquettes, complétées quelques fois par du poulet, de la dinde ou du jambon, et tous les jours par du riz, des pâtes, des haricots, des carottes... (elle a toujours faim!). Je lui donne de la viande cuite.Donc maintenant, en croquettes à l'agneau et sans œuf, j'ai Gosbi lamb & rice, Maxima agneau, et éventuellement Wolfood agneau mais qui contient des "ovoproduits" (donc des oeufs?). Et Carnilove, agneau et sanglier, mais pas spécialement pour chiens sensibles.L'étau se resserre.Quel serait selon vous le mieux adapté?


Déjà évite de mélanger pour éviter les problèmes, c'est normal qu'elle ait toujours faim si elle sait aussi que tu lui donneras quelque chose à côté en plus des croquettes, ce qui risque aussi de la rendre plus difficile avec les croquettes.

Pas possible de savoir ce qui sera le plus adapté, essaie carnilove sanglier ça marche pas mal, tu aviseras en fonction  :: 




> Voili, voilou, suis nouvelle ici et j'ai découvert ce forum un peu par hasard... Ma chienne a toujours mangé des PP saumon-riz chiot mais là, je dois envisager le passage aux croquettes adultes, je souhaite en profiter pour introduire quelque chose de meilleure qualité. J'ai mené ma petite enquête auprès de mon véto, de mes amis, du site nourrir comme la nature et j'ai fait quelque recherche sur le net. Finalement, je suis.... perdue! Il y a un point déjà où vous pourriez peut être m'éclairer : le taux de calcium, il doit être compris entre quoi et quoi? La marque Gosbi est elle de qualité? En quoi, la présence de légumineuses ou de pomme de terre pose problème? Merci, merci, merci pour vos réponses! Ma chienne précédente avait des gros pb de digestions et c'est avec les acana wild prairie que ça a été réglé mais j'ai l'impression que la recette a changé!


regarde la page 360 ainsi que le post-it sur comment choisir l'alimentation et fait par MuzaRègne, tout y est indiqué
calcium = entre 1 et 2 sachant que c’est un équilibre à respecter avec le phosphore entre autre, si tu as par ex 0,8 de P pour 1,5 de Ca ça n'ira pas du tout même si tu es dans des taux qui, pris indépendamment l'un de l'autre, sont acceptables.
Le ratio Ca/p ne doit pas excéder 1,5.
Exclusive of gosbi est de qualité, gosbi simple non.
Oui la recette Acana a changé il y a qques temps déjà, ça reste une bonne marque avec plutôt de bons retours.

----------


## grisbouilli

> Maxima hypo agneau pas de retours pour le moment, juste sur le senior qui semble convenir.
> Oui une gamme à base de riz serait pas mal, Wolfood ? platinum agneau ? Gosbi junior aussi pk pas, carnilove ?
> Difficile de dire sans avoir testé vu les différences selon l'animal.


Je pense que je vais éviter la gamme Maxima vu la cata au niveau de ses selles et de ses poils avec les maxima gf adulte.
Comme je ne sais pas si c'est le poulet ou le fait qu'elles soient grain free qui lui causent des selles très molles, je vais m'orienter vers des croquettes sans poulet et avec du riz, et avec peut-être du poisson puisque les Orijen 6 fish ont eu un effet incroyablement bénéfique sur ses poils (devenus de la paille avec les maxima). Dommage qu'il ne supporte pas non plus les orijen (bouses)  :Frown:  (ni les Acana ni les Applaws préalablement essayées).
Les platinum agneau sont chères et 23 % de protéines... :: 
Les Wolfood agneau oui j'y ai pensé aussi mais j'hésite car pas encore de retour.
Donc restent les Gosbi. Les Junior lamb&fish me tentent bien car 34% de protéines contre 24 pour les lamb&rice. Les fish&rice aussi me font de l'oeil vu que le poisson (orijen fish) a vraiment amélioré la sécheresse de son poil.
Je vais commander un paquet de 3 kg de chaque pour essayer.

Merci YenZ de m'avoir aidée à y voir plus clair !  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nizinny

Merci, j'ai lu les pages conseillées... Ma comportementaliste revend la gamme Atavik. 
Protéines brutes 31%, matières grasses 16%, fibres 3%, matières minérales 9%, humidité 8.5%, Omega 6 2.27%, Omega 3 0.78%, calcium 1.67%, phosphore 1.35%
Quand on lit "matières minérales", est-ce les cendres brutes? 9% c'est beaucoup, non? J'ai lu dans différents avis que la pomme de terre était trop présente dans la recette, c'est vrai? Qu'est-ce que ça a comme conséquence? J'en reviens à mes histoires de calcium et phosphore : est-ce bon dans ce cas? Ca parait élevé, non? Quelqu'un est-il sur cette marque, quels sont les retours? Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne!!!

----------


## mydreams

Grisbouilli si je peux me permettre, j'ai un chien qui a de gros soucis digestifs également et j'ai discuté avec le conseiller Mr D. Faure de NourrirCommeLaNature, et je souhaitais aussi me tourner vers les Gosbi Fish&Rice et il m'a dit que ce n'est pas avec cette référence qu'ils ont vu les meilleurs résultats niveau qualité de selles! Voilà ;-)

----------


## grisbouilli

> Grisbouilli si je peux me permettre, j'ai un chien qui a de gros soucis digestifs également et j'ai discuté avec le conseiller Mr D. Faure de NourrirCommeLaNature, et je souhaitais aussi me tourner vers les Gosbi Fish&Rice et il m'a dit que ce n'est pas avec cette référence qu'ils ont vu les meilleurs résultats niveau qualité de selles! Voilà ;-)


Oui oui tu peux te permettre bien sûr, merci pour ton avis !  :Smile: 
Pour les Gosbi fish&rice, j'ai justement posé la question par mail aujourd'hui à Mr Faure pour demander si ça pourrait convenir pour le problème des selles très molles et poils secs (ainsi que pour les lamb&fish), je suppose que j'aurai la réponse demain  :Smile: 


mydreams, il me semble avoir lu 2 pages avant que tu (Ortie aussi) cherchais des probiotiques pour reconstituer la flore intestinale.
Perso, j'ai essayé les probiotiques conseillés sur ce forum un paquet de pages avant, par Pitchoun (je crois).
C'est Yumpro BioActive Plus http://www.medicanimal.fr/Chiens/Com...ire/p/I0004653
ou yumpro BioActiv http://www.medicanimal.fr/Chiens/Com...%A9/p/I0004645
Et c'était efficace, selles beaucoup moins molles, quasi correctes, surtout avec le Yumpro Bioactiv Plus.
Seulement si j'arrêtais de lui en donner, retour des bouses et vu le prix, je ne me voyais pas donner ça pendant des mois. Plutôt que de continuer à m'évertuer à lui donner des croquettes sans céréales (maxima, orijen et autres) qu'il ne supporte pas (sauf avec des probiotiques qui coûtent bien cher), je me suis dit que j'allais enfin écouter ce que ses selles bouseuses me disent  :Smile:  et essayer les Gosbi lamb&rice qui, si ça se trouve, régleront le problème  :: 

mais je pense que ça peut vraiment aider pour les chiens sensibles, par exemple lors des transitions vers une nouvelle marque de croquettes.

J'avais aussi noté les enteromicro http://www.mplabo.eu/catalogue/alime...es/enteromicro, conseillé par je ne sais plus qui une tonne de pages plus bas.

----------


## Vanille33

Je viens de me décider a essayer les acanas light and fit pour ma york de 10 ans aussi, j'aimerai avoir vos conseils sur le dosage, la transition ainsi que vos expériences avec loulous.

merci

----------


## jenny02

Acana Light and fit ont réussi à bien stabilisé Luna qui a toujours eu des soucis de poids elle est passée de 28 kg à 23kg poids de forme...  J'ai rechangé pour des sans céréales mais si elle régrossie elle repartira sur les acana... 
Ici j'ai des chiens faciles niveau digestif je n'est jamais fait de transition après a toi de voir si ton chien est très fragile ou pas...

----------


## Bolinette

Pita a pris 1 kg depuis son arrivée il y a 7 mois. Elle est aux gosbi, elles lui vont bien, mais je pense qu'elles sont trop riches pour elles. Quand à Bola, le dernier paquet d'Ascana light de LCDC est arrivé tout moisi... 60 € passés par la fenêtre...
Je sais plus quoi prendre là. Orijen pas possible, Acana, euh pas trop envie si les paquets arrivent moisis, Gosbi trop riche...

----------


## Quaraba

Comment ça: 60 euros passés par la fenêtre. Vous ne les avez pas contacté de suite soit pour être remboursée ou avoir un autre paquet?

----------


## YenZ

> Je pense que je vais éviter la gamme Maxima vu la cata au niveau de ses selles et de ses poils avec les maxima gf adulte.
> Comme je ne sais pas si c'est le poulet ou le fait qu'elles soient grain free qui lui causent des selles très molles, je vais m'orienter vers des croquettes sans poulet et avec du riz, et avec peut-être du poisson puisque les Orijen 6 fish ont eu un effet incroyablement bénéfique sur ses poils (devenus de la paille avec les maxima). Dommage qu'il ne supporte pas non plus les orijen (bouses)  (ni les Acana ni les Applaws préalablement essayées).
> * Les platinum agneau sont chères et 23 % de protéines...*
> Les Wolfood agneau oui j'y ai pensé aussi mais j'hésite car pas encore de retour.
> Donc restent les Gosbi. Les Junior lamb&fish me tentent bien car 34% de protéines contre 24 pour les lamb&rice. Les fish&rice aussi me font de l'oeil vu que le poisson (orijen fish) a vraiment amélioré la sécheresse de son poil.
> Je vais commander un paquet de 3 kg de chaque pour essayer
> Merci YenZ de m'avoir aidée à y voir plus clair !


23% de protéines sur 18% d'humidité ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, soit environ 28% sur matière sèche, ou encore 25/26% par rapport à une croquette classique (8/10% d'humidité)





> Merci, j'ai lu les pages conseillées... Ma comportementaliste revend la gamme Atavik. 
> Protéines brutes 31%, matières grasses 16%, fibres 3%, matières minérales 9%, humidité 8.5%, Omega 6 2.27%, Omega 3 0.78%, calcium 1.67%, phosphore 1.35%
> Quand on lit "matières minérales", est-ce les cendres brutes? 9% c'est beaucoup, non? J'ai lu dans différents avis que la pomme de terre était trop présente dans la recette, c'est vrai? Qu'est-ce que ça a comme conséquence? J'en reviens à mes histoires de calcium et phosphore : est-ce bon dans ce cas? Ca parait élevé, non? Quelqu'un est-il sur cette marque, quels sont les retours? Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne!!!


On en a déjà parlé plusieurs fois, fais une recherche, mais oui les minéraux étaient excessifs, particulièrement sur la gamme agneau de mémoire.




> Pita a pris 1 kg depuis son arrivée il y a 7 mois. Elle est aux gosbi, elles lui vont bien, mais je pense qu'elles sont trop riches pour elles. Quand à Bola, le dernier paquet d'Ascana light de *LCDC est arrivé tout moisi... 60 € passés par la fenêtre...*
> Je sais plus quoi prendre là. Orijen pas possible, Acana, euh pas trop envie si les paquets arrivent moisis, Gosbi trop riche...


Fred (le gérant de LCDC) te remboursera le paquet sans aucun problème, suffit de le contacter et éventuellement envoyer des photos si besoin.
C'est la première fois que j'entends parler d'un paquet d'Acana moisi, possible que le sac ait été percé ce qui expliquerait le problème, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec telle ou telle marque...
Ta chienne a pris 1 kg mais elle mange combien de grammes pour quel poids ?

----------


## Phnix

En parlant de poids, je n'arrive pas à savoir si je dois me poser des questions pour Dog...
Il est arrivé tout maigre et sans muscles fin avril (son arrière train était tout moche ), il faisait un peu moins de 21kg.
Là, il a pris 5kg avec une ration de 250g/jour réhydratée avec un bouillon d'agneau et quelques légumes, mais il ne parait pas en surpoids pour autant... On voit bien le creux de l'abdomen vu de dessus, même si de profil il ressemble à un petit tonneau, mais ça doit être sa morphologie  
Je n'ai pas pensé demander vendredi dernier au vétérinaire ce qu'il pensait de son poids, mais je ne sais pas quoi penser du fait qu'il continue de prendre à petite dose.
Je me dis que le muscle, c'est plus lourd que le gras, donc c'est peut être bon signe

----------


## grisbouilli

> *Les platinum agneau sont chères et 23 % de protéines...*





> 23% de protéines sur 18% d'humidité ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, soit environ 28% sur matière sèche, ou encore 25/26% par rapport à une croquette classique (8/10% d'humidité)


Oui en effet, désolée pour mon erreur, j'avais regardé en vitesse  :: 
Du coup, j'ai regardé en détail, lu plein d'avis, elles ont l'air top ces croquettes ! Si elles n'étaient pas si chères (surtout celles à l'agneau), c'est celles-là que je choisirais sans hésiter. Mais bon, pas trop les moyens...

----------


## Bolinette

La véto la trouve bien, elle était certainement un peu maigre en arrivant (elle est passée de 5 à 6). Elle mange 80 gr par jour et les éventuelles friandises sont décomptées de la ration. Mais dès qu'il pleut pas moyen de la faire sortir, alors elle ne bouge pas beaucoup certains jours.
Seulement j'ai vu Bola grossir pas mal après son arrivée, je voudrais pas que Pita fasse la même chose...

----------


## Vanille33

> Acana Light and fit ont réussi à bien stabilisé Luna qui a toujours eu des soucis de poids elle est passée de 28 kg à 23kg poids de forme...  J'ai rechangé pour des sans céréales mais si elle régrossie elle repartira sur les acana... 
> Ici j'ai des chiens faciles niveau digestif je n'est jamais fait de transition après a toi de voir si ton chien est très fragile ou pas...


Ah oui! Elle a bien maigri! Pour ma part, elle a encore 200/300gr a perdre et d'ici quelques mois, je la ferai passer aux croquettes senior. 

Par rapport aux autres croquettes, quelles différences as-tu trouvées?

Elle n'est pas spécialement fragile niveau digestif mais j'ai lu que la transition était longue avec les acana.

----------


## nizinny

Est-ce normal que le lien vers  un doc excel (page 125) ne fonctionne plus? Merci

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Alors petit retour pour les Applaws senior : pour Misstinguette ça commence à aller mieux, toujours en transition pour le moment (elle a le système digestif le plus fragile que je connaisse) mais les selles sont à nouveau moulées (bon appétit) même si elles restent jaunes. Mon FA transitoire, trèèèèès difficile de lui en faire avaler, il trie et ne mange que ses fichues frisk*es de mayrde, mais je persévère pour le moment. Si vraiment je n'arrive pas à lui faire avaler la ration de transition, vous pensez que c'est jouable de le passer direct aux Applaws?

----------


## Kybou!

Oui VLB, ajoute un peu d'eau chaude pour les rendre plus (mal)odorantes  ::  également  ::

----------


## YenZ

> En parlant de poids, je n'arrive pas à savoir si je dois me poser des questions pour Dog...
> Il est arrivé tout maigre et sans muscles fin avril (son arrière train était tout moche ), il faisait un peu moins de 21kg.
> Là, il a pris 5kg avec une ration de 250g/jour réhydratée avec un bouillon d'agneau et quelques légumes, mais il ne parait pas en surpoids pour autant... On voit bien le creux de l'abdomen vu de dessus, même si de profil il ressemble à un petit tonneau, mais ça doit être sa morphologie  
> Je n'ai pas pensé demander vendredi dernier au vétérinaire ce qu'il pensait de son poids, mais je ne sais pas quoi penser du fait qu'il continue de prendre à petite dose.
> Je me dis que le muscle, c'est plus lourd que le gras, donc c'est peut être bon signe


Bah une prise de poids d'environ 5 kgs, soit environ 22% de plus par rapport à son poids de départ en 6 mois, c'est déjà pas mal, si tu le trouves bien comme ça alors pas de soucis à te faire, au pire tu peux légèrement réduire la ration de plus ou moins 10%.

Si tu as l'impression qu'il a grossit mais que l'on voit bien ses muscles, sans pour autant qu'il ait bcp de gras, c'est qu'à priori c'est tout bon, lors de son premier changement d'alimentation, Dixy n'a pas vraiment changé de poids (un peu de prise quand même car il était un peu maigre, 500 grs/1 kg au pire), mais son allure s'est vraiment modifiée, perte de gras, grosse prise de muscle évidente, et énorme changement au niveau du poil.

Au pire mets-nous une ou plusieurs photos qu'on voit le loustic  :: 




> Oui en effet, désolée pour mon erreur, j'avais regardé en vitesse 
> Du coup, j'ai regardé en détail, lu plein d'avis, elles ont l'air top ces croquettes ! Si elles n'étaient pas si chères (surtout celles à l'agneau), c'est celles-là que je choisirais sans hésiter. Mais bon, pas trop les moyens...


Pas de quoi l'être  
Oui c'est clair que leur gros point noir c'est le prix, c'est sur que ça revient vraiment cher à long terme, encore pire avec plusieurs chiens...




> La véto la trouve bien, elle était certainement un peu maigre en arrivant (elle est passée de 5 à 6). Elle mange 80 gr par jour et les éventuelles friandises sont décomptées de la ration. Mais dès qu'il pleut pas moyen de la faire sortir, alors elle ne bouge pas beaucoup certains jours.
> Seulement j'ai vu Bola grossir pas mal après son arrivée, je voudrais pas que Pita fasse la même chose...


80 grs pour un chien de son poids ça semble correct, juste à surveiller pour voir si elle ne continue pas à prendre à long terme  :: 
En tout cas surement pas besoin de light pour si peu.




> Ah oui! Elle a bien maigri! Pour ma part, elle a encore 200/300gr a perdre et d'ici quelques mois, je la ferai passer aux croquettes senior. 
> 
> Par rapport aux autres croquettes, quelles différences as-tu trouvées?
> 
> Elle n'est pas spécialement fragile niveau digestif mais j'ai lu que la transition était longue avec les acana.


Le light chez Acana s'impose surtotu si besoin de perdre vraiment pas mal de poids, sinon ce n'est pas forcément utile.

Les gammes senior diffèrent bcp selon les marques, bien souvent c'est surtout marketing, ce qu'il faut surveiller pour un senior c'est surtout le taux des minéraux et leur équilibre, les cendres (taux plus bas) le taux de gras surtout si chien âgé avec peu d'activités, et un taux de chondrprotecteurs (glucosamine/chdroïtine) plus important, ne pas hésiter à supplémenter en plus à côté si besoin (harpagophytum entre autre)




> Est-ce normal que le lien vers  un doc excel (page 125) ne fonctionne plus? Merci


Oui c'est normal car plus actif depusi un moment, je te l'ai réuploadé ici

http://www.datafilehost.com/d/2e972634

décocher "Use our download manager and get recommended downloads" avant de télécharger le fichier .xls




> Alors petit retour pour les Applaws senior : pour Misstinguette ça commence à aller mieux, toujours en transition pour le moment (elle a le système digestif le plus fragile que je connaisse) mais les selles sont à nouveau moulées (bon appétit) même si elles restent jaunes. Mon FA transitoire, trèèèèès difficile de lui en faire avaler, il trie et ne mange que ses fichues frisk*es de mayrde, mais je persévère pour le moment. Si vraiment je n'arrive pas à lui faire avaler la ration de transition, vous pensez que c'est jouable de le passer direct aux Applaws?


Jouable oui peut-être, mais c'est surtout que tu n'auras pas le choix  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Bola était au RC Satiety (elle est vraiment en surpoids depuis qu'elle est en France). On l'a passée au Acana light. Pas vraiment de baisse de poids, ni de prise, mais une chienne complètement obsédée par la bouffe (enfin plus qu'avant) ingérable dès que la nuit tombe. Bon vu que le dernier paquet est arrivé moisi et que le livreur ne repasse pas avant deux semaines, on lui a repris un sac de RC en attendant et elle est plus calme... Donc va falloir trouver aussi light, mais qui cale plus l'estomac...

----------


## napalm

Pour moi Stella avait pris pas mal de poids arrivée en France à cause des Orijen. Elle est passée de 6.8kg à 9.4kg en quelques mois... J'ai changé pour les acana light&fit, elle a perdu 1kg mais j'ai l'impression aussi qu'elle n'est pas rassasiée. Mais comment savoir si c'est qu'elle a faim ou si ce n'est que de la gourmandise ou du réflex de la vie dans la rue...

----------


## Vanille33

> Pour moi Stella avait pris pas mal de poids arrivée en France à cause des Orijen. Elle est passée de 6.8kg à 9.4kg en quelques mois... J'ai changé pour les acana light&fit, elle a perdu 1kg mais j'ai l'impression aussi qu'elle n'est pas rassasiée. Mais comment savoir si c'est qu'elle a faim ou si ce n'est que de la gourmandise ou du réflex de la vie dans la rue...


 En effet, belle prise de poids!! Qu'est-ce-qui c'est passé avec les Orijen?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bola était au RC Satiety (elle est vraiment en surpoids depuis qu'elle est en France). On l'a passée au Acana light. Pas vraiment de baisse de poids, ni de prise, mais une chienne complètement obsédée par la bouffe (enfin plus qu'avant) ingérable dès que la nuit tombe. Bon vu que le dernier paquet est arrivé moisi et que le livreur ne repasse pas avant deux semaines, on lui a repris un sac de RC en attendant et elle est plus calme... Donc va falloir trouver aussi light, mais qui cale plus l'estomac...


Pas assez rassasiante les Acana light and fit?? Ou tu penses que c'est au niveau du dosage que ça s'est joué pour toi?

----------


## ptikuik

Je reviens par la un peu en désespoir ^^
Je ne sais plus quoi donner a Sébora..

Pour mettre le contexte: Sebora, 7 kgs, environ 8 ans, activité moyenne (en appart avec 2h/2h30 de sorties par jour mais a petite vitesse ^^), adoptée il y a un an, passé inconnu. 2 repas par jour
Des le début, elle était difficile a faire manger.. en un an j'ai testé: Eukabana, croquettes veto, RC petits chiens exigent (oui ça existe) puis après documentation Applaws, Acana (adulte et senior), Orijen (adulte et senior).. (la veto m'avait recommandé de la mettre en senior.)
Aujourd'hui elle est au orijen senior + pâtée applaws (sans la patée elle mange pas du tout).. c'est pas mieux, pas pire qu'avec les autres marques donc autant donner de la qualité..

Au départ, on m'avait dit qu'il fallait pas ceder.. mais elle cede pas plus en loupant les repas..

La elle ne veut plus du tout des orijen + pâtée.. j'ai testé en hydratant les croquettes.. en rajoutant des légumes.. avec du bouillon.. rien a faire..
Pas de souci medical particulier récent (elle est suivie régulièrement, la dernière visite date de deux semaines, rien de particulier.. enfin rien de nouveau.. tumeurs mammaire l'année dernière, tumeur des glandes anales cette année.. le bilan d'analyse parle de "stade 2", elle est suivie et surveillée ) et pas de souci de comportement.. elle est vive, elle est contente en balade..

Je ne sais plus quoi lui donner.. tous les jours c'est le meme "cinéma".. elle renifle, elle mange quasi rien.. elle leche la patée mais touche pas aux croquettes..
ca devient compliqué..
Niveau selles, c'est pas tip top non plus.. pas de diarrhée mais des selles assez molles très régulièrement

Si quelqu'un dans le même cas a une solution, des astuces, une marque de croquettes a proposer (pas en trop gros conditionnement.. je collectionne les sacs après quand elle en veut pas ^^)

----------


## garfielda

exactement comme ptikuik... si vous connaissez une marque de croquettes TRES appétente pour mon papy epagneul breton de 12 ans qui boude les croquettes... ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

peut-être essayer du semi-humide? type natyka ou platinum? ou carrément passer au tout humide, si les finances le permettent (type terra canis, belcando single protein...)

----------


## ptikuik

Garfielda: j'espère que tu trouvera aussi pour ton papy  :Smile: 

Poupoune 73: merci des pistes, je vais regarder les infos sur ces deux marques que je ne connais pas.. je suis pas spécialement refractaire a la passer totalement en humide (je viens d'aller lire le topic en question) mais c'est vrai que j'aurais bien aimé rester sur le coté mi-humide/mi-croquettes (mais bon je viens de lire qu'au final le tout humide est pas mal.. je voulais qu'elle continue d'avoir des croquettes pour mâcher, elle a de belles dents et elle est encore jeune.. mais ça a pas l'air forcement nécessaire)

----------


## Poupoune 73

la dentition d'un carnivore n'est pas prévue pour la mastication  ::  les dents n'ont pas de surface plane.

----------


## ptikuik

C'est ce que j'ai vu sur le topic de l'humide.. comme beaucoup (je pense) je suis pleine d'aprioris ^^
Du coup je vais comparer les couts voire ce que ça donnerait, mais je pense que c'est jouable pour nous.
merci de tes réponses  :Smile:

----------


## Bolinette

> Pas assez rassasiante les Acana light and fit?? Ou tu penses que c'est au niveau du dosage que ça s'est joué pour toi?


On lui donne la ration conseillée pour son poids actuel / poids de forme. Ce n'est clairement pas assez rassasiant pour elle. Elle est croisée épagneul, elle a eu faim dans sa vie, elle est obsédée par la nourriture. Au point qu'elle devient infernale à la nuit tombée. Elle saute en continu et avec ma grand mère sous anti coagulants, elle lui fait pleins de bleus, voire des plaies avec ses griffes. Ma mère n'arrive pas à lui imposer le calme.

----------


## mydreams

> Je reviens par la un peu en désespoir ^^
> Je ne sais plus quoi donner a Sébora..
> 
> Pour mettre le contexte: Sebora, 7 kgs, environ 8 ans, activité moyenne (en appart avec 2h/2h30 de sorties par jour mais a petite vitesse ^^), adoptée il y a un an, passé inconnu. 2 repas par jour
> Des le début, elle était difficile a faire manger.. en un an j'ai testé: Eukabana, croquettes veto, RC petits chiens exigent (oui ça existe) puis après documentation Applaws, Acana (adulte et senior), Orijen (adulte et senior).. (la veto m'avait recommandé de la mettre en senior.)
> Aujourd'hui elle est au orijen senior + pâtée applaws (sans la patée elle mange pas du tout).. c'est pas mieux, pas pire qu'avec les autres marques donc autant donner de la qualité..
> 
> Au départ, on m'avait dit qu'il fallait pas ceder.. mais elle cede pas plus en loupant les repas..
> 
> ...


As tu simplement essayer l'huile de saumon? c'est miraculeux pour ma part, j'avais le même cas avec ma chienne à la maison elle est hyper méga capricieuse j'arrivais plus à m'en sortir je savais plus quoi donner. Et depuis que YenZ m'a conseillé l'huile de saumon ici, c'est juste au top! Elle mangerait n'importe quelle croquettes ;-) En plus bon pour la santé, beau poil, ect..

----------


## surmulot

Ou trouver lhuile de saumon ?

----------


## Quaraba

Surmulot: le site "pet boutik".

----------


## surmulot

Merci !

----------


## mydreams

l'huile de saumon sur NCLN est de très bonne qualité 

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd259ma17.html

----------


## surmulot

Merci Mydreams

----------


## ptikuik

> As tu simplement essayer l'huile de saumon? c'est miraculeux pour ma part, j'avais le même cas avec ma chienne à la maison elle est hyper méga capricieuse j'arrivais plus à m'en sortir je savais plus quoi donner. Et depuis que YenZ m'a conseillé l'huile de saumon ici, c'est juste au top! Elle mangerait n'importe quelle croquettes ;-) En plus bon pour la santé, beau poil, ect..


J'en avais entendu parlé mais jamais essayé.. ça vaudrait peut être le coup de tenter..
Merci de l'idée  :Smile: 

Ce matin, elle veut pas manger la patée non plus (déjà hier soir elle avait mangé qu'une petite portion.. sans croquettes)  :Frown: 
J'ai repris un rdv veto du coup.. je comprends pas.

----------


## YenZ

> l'huile de saumon sur NCLN est de très bonne qualité 
> 
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd259ma17.html


Ou celle-ci, huile de saumon "sauvage"

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd286ma17.html




> YenZ, je voudrais changer les croquettes de mes chiens. Sur tes conseils, il y a plus de deux ans qu'ils mangent JOSERA VIANDES ET RIZ mais elles ne conviennent plus. Tu m'avais dis qu'elles ont un trop fort taux de calcium et avec le riz mes loulous font des selles beaucoup trop dures.
> 
> J'aimerais les mêmes croquettes pour FOX qui a 10 ans et Nina qui a 4 ans et demis. Ils sont de taille grande et moyenne et en très bonne santé avec une activité normale et un poids parfait a dit la vétérinaire.
> Que du poulet comme viande, pas d'agneau.
> Bios si possibles.
> Nons testées sur les animaux.
> Vendues par sac de deux, minimum 15KG.
> Prix dans la fourchette des Josera, même si tu m'avais dis qu'en matière de rapport qualité prix y'avait pas mieux. Donc 20 à 30 euros de plus comme limite!
> 
> ...


je regarderai ça plus tard, je reviendrai te dire ça, bio c'est sur que non !
Pour le reste des conditions faut voir ça doit pouvoir le faire, pour le prix ça devrait passer.
Là comme ça en tête je vois, mais sinon Wolfood poulet sans céréales (la nouvelle marque de NCLN) devrait le faire si ça rentre dans le prix !

----------


## mydreams

L'huile de saumon sauvage sur Ncln n'est plus en stock depuis un moment c'est pour ça que j'ai mis l'autre!!

----------


## corinnebergeron

Moi je suis très contente des PROFINE. Mais par contre çà ne ferait pas tes deux chiens en même temps (les miens sont dans la même tranche d'âge, sénior). Au niveau motricité et éveil mental pour la plus vieille je suis très contente. Sur ANIMIAM 76 euros et quelque les 30 kg (même prix pour les adulte) payables en trois fois à partir de 150 euros (du coup je prends deux lots).

Je dis çà je dis rien je ne suis pas spécialiste mais là je salue le rapport qualité/prix (à mes yeux)

----------


## nizinny

Actuellement, donc, mon Nizinny de 10 mois est au PP riz saumon. Je voudrais passer à une croquette adulte de meilleure qualité .
Que pensez-vous de 
- Gosbi exclusive lamb and rice?
- exclusive of gosbi grain free adult?
- Wolfood chicken prairie?
Laquelle serait la plus équilibrée? Merci...
Quelqu'un a testé ces différentes marques, quels sont les retours?

----------


## kalea

exclusive of gosbi, très bien... J'alterne agneau et poisson et nickel

----------


## grisbouilli

Bonjour à tous,


Un petit retour sur les Gosbi lamb & rice.
Il y a quelques jours, je parlais de mon chien qui ne supportait plus les Maxima grain free. Malgré de bons résultats au début, ses selles sont devenues molles à très molles et son poil très sec.
(ne supporte pas non plus les Orijen, Acana, Applaws précédemment testées)
Mon chien doit être un des rares à ne pas supporter les Maxima...
Une amie m'a revendu un sac de Gosbi lamb & rice et là, à moitié Maxima moitié Gosbi, miracle, selles à nouveau fermes et juste 2 x par jour. Pourvu que ça dure.
Mais visiblement, la présence de riz améliore beaucoup les choses.
Entre-temps, j'avais aussi demandé l'avis de Mr Faure de NCLN et il m'a conseillé les Wolfood, qualitativement supérieures aux Gosbi selon lui.
Vu la promo intéressante, j'ai commandé 2 sacs, un au poulet et l'autre à l'agneau. Je viendrai faire un retour sur ces croquettes dans quelque temps  :Smile:

----------


## Vanille33

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui le sac de Acana Light and fit. Sur le paquet, il préconise 80gr pour un chien de 5kg et sur le site de Acana 58gr....   C'est quoi le bon dosage en fait?

----------


## Bolinette

> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui le sac de Acana Light and fit. Sur le paquet, il préconise 80gr pour un chien de 5kg et sur le site de Acana 58gr....   C'est quoi le bon dosage en fait?


80 gr c'est la ration de Bola qui pèse 12kg, ça parait énorme pour un chien de 5kg (sauf si le chien n'est pas en surpoids, mais dans ce cas pas besoin de croquettes de régime...)

----------


## Poupoune 73

> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui le sac de Acana Light and fit. Sur le paquet, il préconise 80gr pour un chien de 5kg et sur le site de Acana 58gr....   C'est quoi le bon dosage en fait?


pour un chien adulte on préconise une ration de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme, à ajuste en fonction de l'animal et de l'aliment (je donne moins de brit carnilove que je ne donnais de maxime car elles sont plus caloriques)

----------


## flomyspra

J'ai commandé des Orijen pour mes loulous sur tes conseils Poupoune 73, j'ai hésité à sauter le pas car c'est compliqué pour moi pour les receptionner. Au boulot, je ne peux pas forcément et chez moi je n'y suis pas souvent, je leur ai laissé un message pour qu'ils me les laissent sur ma terrasse mais je ne sais pas si ils vont le faire.
Je tente le coup car ma golden qui est très gourmande ne veut plus de ses croquettes de régime, c'est venu d'un coup, elle tort aussi un peu le nez sur celles de mes autres loulous. Et je pense que c'est parce que de temps en temps, je leur rajoute un peu de viande sur les croquettes, j'ai l'impression qu'elle a compris qu'il existe mieux. Du coup je vais essayer pour voir si au niveau goût ça leur plaît mieux.
Si vous avez des avis sur Orijen, ça m'interesse car je ne peux pas lire les 567 pages.

----------


## audy78

Bon me voici de retour! J'ai (enfin) pesé ma golden qui est au RC large dog: elle pèse 29.400kg.

Elle a donc perdu 500g depuis le 26/09 (dernière pesée).

Donc je résume: perte pas assez importante, croquette de merde, et elle a faim tout le temps!

Bref sur vos conseils, j'ai fini par choisir les gosbi fish and rice, on vient de commencer la transition. Du coup vous me conseillez de lui donner quelle quantité?


Autre question/ autre chien: mon chien croisé qui était au RC adult stérilisé avait beaucoup perdu de poids et avait beaucoup de diarrhées avec orijen adult. Sur vos conseils je suis passée aux orijen lamb and rice: plus aucune diarrhées, elle lui vont très bien. 
Mais en revenant au club d'éducation où je ne suis pas allée depuis un moment, on m'a demandé s'il a une maladie tellement il a maigri (perso ça ne me choque pas et il a un super comportement). Pour info il était passé de 29.500 à 24.500 avec les orijen.
Je n'ai pas pu le peser aujourd'hui car le véto avait trop de monde, mais il mange déjà 350g par jour. Pensez vous que je peux augmenter jusqu'à 400g ou ça fait trop?

----------


## jenny02

Je me méfie des gens qui trouvent les chiens maigres mes deux bergers sont à leur poids de forme les gens me disent souvent ils sont maigres mais non la plupart des chiens sont gras... 
Pour ta chienne qu'il faut faire maigrir : pour la mienne je lui ai fait de longues ballades en laisse en l'a faisant marcher et baignade chaque jour en plus des acana Light and fit... La mienne a perdu 5 kilos superflus en trois mois... On peut aussi rajouter des courgettes qui peuvent permettre de rassasier le chien tout en étant super light...

----------


## Poupoune 73

donc je bis: niveau quantités pour des croquettes haut de gamme pour un chien adulte il faut compter 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme, à ajuster en fonction du chien et de l'aliment

@flomyspra: j'ai testé orijen adult et senior, nickel sur les filles par contre ça n'a pas convenu à mon mâle. il faut prendre un petit sac pour tester  :: 

et je rejoins jenny02 une alimentation essentiellement constituée de viande permet à l'organisme des carnivores de faire du muscle, tandis que les céréales leur font faire du gras. E.T. a pris plus d'un kg (c'est beaucoup pour un terrier) depuis le barf et pourtant niveau silhouette il fait moins "bouboule". les chiens nourris au BARF/croquettes de qualité sont juste bien musclés, fins, plus secs, mais maigres non. par contre c'est vrai que du coup a contrario les autres me paraissent gras/démusclés
http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales

----------


## May-May

Petite question : j'ai donné des os aux chiens (ceux là : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/fr...s_chien/289044) et ils font des crottes jaunes apparemment déshydratées qui sont très "friables".

C'est lié aux os vous pensez ? Ou aux croquettes ? Je dois m'en inquiéter ?

----------


## vans

Maymay: si tu constates ce type de crotte seulement lorsque tu donnes ces os, pour moi c'est un suplus de calcium.

----------


## joloclo

Perso je n'en donne pas et ton message + les avis sur Zoo,ne me donnent pas envie d'en donner .

----------


## May-May

> Maymay: si tu constates ce type de crotte seulement lorsque tu donnes ces os, pour moi c'est un suplus de calcium.


J'ai l'impression que c'est lié aux os oui, donc je ne m'inquiète pas ? 




> Perso je n'en donne pas et ton message + les avis sur Zoo,ne me donnent pas envie d'en donner .


Habituellement Belette était malade avec les os, elle partait en diarhée avec les autres, donc pour le moment ce sont ceux qu'elle tolère le mieux.

Si effectivement c'est un surplus de calcium et que ce n'est pas dangereux pour eux, je pense que je leur en redonnerais de temps en temps  :Embarrassment:

----------


## didou752

C'est lié aux os, les miens avaient la même chose quand je leur en ai donné. Par contre a donner sous haute surveillance, ils ont tendance à casser facilement et à faire des morceaux très pointus.

----------


## vans

Si tu en donnes occasionnellement, il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquièter.
Mais pour les os, j'irai plus chez mon bouché chercher des os friable comme la rotule ou la palette par exemple. 
Les os même secs ont tendance à cassé donc il y a des bout pointus.

----------


## May-May

Ils n'en ont jamais quand j'y vais malheureusement  :Frown: 

Mais c'est occasionnel et bien evidemment sous surveillance  ::

----------


## Vanille33

> pour un chien adulte on préconise une ration de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme, à ajuste en fonction de l'animal et de l'aliment (je donne moins de brit carnilove que je ne donnais de maxime car elles sont plus caloriques)


ok! Donc pour ma york de 4,9kg, c'est 60 gr et non pas 80gr comme sur le paquet.

----------


## surmulot

Pourquoi donner des os aux chiens ? Cest dangereux. Cuits cest la cuisson qui les rend friables. Les gros os a moelle et les os charnus crus du BARF semblent ok peu daccidents rapportes. Perso je ne donnerai jamais d'os a mon chien ni cru, ni cuit. Surtout qu'ils provoquent de la diarrhee chez certains chiens

----------


## vans

Je donne des os à mon chien pour qu'il se nettoie les dents et pour l'occuper lorsqu'il pleut beaucoup. Donc cela reste occasionnel.
s'il y a des diarrhées pour moi ce n'est pas dérangeant car je sais que cela provient de l'os et que sa sera juste une fois.
les os de rotule et palette sont friable dans en aucun cas tu n'aura des morceaux pointu, bien sûr ils sont crus ;-)

----------


## surmulot

Ah ok merci !

----------


## didou752

Je me suis mal exprimée, je parle spécifiquement des os du lien que May-May a donné. Moi aussi je donne régulièrement des os et je suis passée sur des os du boucher comme le dit Vans, c'est plu sur.

----------


## Staccato

[QUOTE=Staccato;2437093]

Reste sur Acana pour le moment et vois les gazs diminuent avec le temps, par contre 170 grs ça me semble un peu bcp (au pire donne 120 le matin et un peu de haricots verts ou d'humide le soir afin de compléter légèrement), sauf si il se dépense vraiment pas mal, par contre je sais pas si c'est la photo mais je le trouve pas si gras que ça, je m'attendais à pire !


Bon, impossible de continuer sur les Acana, les gaz sont trop importants , ils n'ont pas diminué malgré que le doudou aussi des haricots verts. Et de plus il se gratte sans cesse depuis 1 semaine
le veto a conseillé les RC veterinary diet obesity, ma fille veut repasser au rc car au moins il les digerait bien. Avez-vous une autre piste concernant les croquettes et forcément petits paquets pour ne pas recommencer comme avec les Acana ?   
D'autre part si quelqu'un est intéressé par le reste des croquettes (dept 78), reste au moins 6 kg me contacter en mp.

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour !

Je n'ai pas le courage de lire les 569 pages lol
Y aurait-il un résumé des croquettes jugés très bonne ?

Merci!

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je n'ai pas le courage de lire les 569 pages lol
> Y aurait-il un résumé des croquettes jugés très bonne ?
> 
> Merci!


P360  ::

----------


## May-May

Parfois ça peut être bien de remettre le lien du message directement, on n'a pas tous le même nombre de pages (par exemple là c'est la page 214, donc bonjour la galère pour retrouver la page 360 )

----------


## Pitchoun'

Voici !  :Smile: 



> *La liste des croquettes sans céréales : (ne se valent pas toutes)
> 
> 
> 
> - Orijen (toutes les gammes)
> sur dewandas, lacompagniedescroquettes, miscota, pets-animalia, nourrircommelanature, zooplus (fr, be, de, es, it, co.uk, com.. ), animiam, ecolovie87, comptoiranimalier, wanimo...
> 
> - Orijen pressé à froid (formule 90/10)
> pas encore dispo pour le moment en Europe, pour bientôt...
> ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Toute façon c'est valable tant que' les compositions ne changent pas, c'est à dire, pas très longtemps.
Ca coûte pas très cher non plus quand même d'essayer de COMPRENDRE ce qu'il faut / ce qu'il faut pas et de l'appliquer soi même comme un grand, au lieu de vouloir des réponses toutes faites.

----------


## May-May

> Toute façon c'est valable tant que' les compositions ne changent pas, c'est à dire, pas très longtemps.
> Ca coûte pas très cher non plus quand même d'essayer de COMPRENDRE *ce qu'il faut / ce qu'il faut pas* et de l'appliquer soi même comme un grand, au lieu de vouloir des réponses toutes faites.


Encore faudrait-il que tout le monde soit d'accord sur ce qu'il faut et ne faut pas, et rien que là, déjà, ce n'est pas gagné.

----------


## toutouill3

Merci beaucoup !

Les friandises dentastix ne sont pas conseillé alors ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

nope. par contre tu as gosbi dental qui est pas trop mal 
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...c37ma27m3.html

----------


## May-May

Hiduc a pris 1.3kg avec les Purizon (Belette n'a rien pris par contre).
Du coup, je vais laisser tomber les Purizon, mais va falloir que je trouve des croquettes qui conviennent aux deux.

Par possible de séparer lors des repas, ils ne mangent pas leur ration d'un coup, ils étalent sur la journée, donc compliqué de donner deux marques différente.
Va falloir que je me triture les méninges.

----------


## Ortie

Un grand merci à grisbouilli pour les références de probiotiques !

----------


## nizinny

Bonjour!

Je viens de lire le poste de Pitchoun' d'hier et c'est très intéressant!
Mais dans la partie "bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien", deux liens ne fonctionnent pas :
http://sd-5.archive-host.com/membres...tion_chien.pdf
et
http://sd-5.archive-host.com/membres...etiquettes.pdf
Pourrait-on les réactiver, merci et bonne journée!

----------


## Phnix

> Hiduc a pris 1.3kg avec les Purizon (Belette n'a rien pris par contre).
> Du coup, je vais laisser tomber les Purizon, mais va falloir que je trouve des croquettes qui conviennent aux deux.
> 
> Par possible de séparer lors des repas, ils ne mangent pas leur ration d'un coup, ils étalent sur la journée, donc compliqué de donner deux marques différente.
> Va falloir que je me triture les méninges.


Il a grossi ? Le muscle pèse plus lourd que le gras, donc c'est possible qu'en se remusclant il puisse prendre du poids... Dog a pris 5kg depuis son adoption, il est passé de 21kg à quasi 26kg, il a repris un peu de gras là où il devait prendre, mais il n'est pas gros je pense... Mais il s'est bien remusclé

----------


## May-May

Vu comme il est large du cul, c'est pas du muscle non  :: 

Il doit y avoir un peu de muscle, mais c'est principalement de la graisse  :Frown:

----------


## easy-ipso

Coucou à tous!
Mes amis ont été chercher un chiot en Italie et l'éleveuse donnait ces croquettes: 
http://www.eurekavetshop.com/index.p...eme&theme_font
Vous en pensez quoi?
Je ne trouve pas ça excellent...

----------


## mydreams

Plutôt satisfaite des Gosbi senior.. a part une suspection d'allergie cutanée sur ma chienne.   ça fait 2 fois qu'elle se gratte&frotte longuement la truffe après  avoir manger.. Sinon pour les soucis de transit avec mon lab on est bien    plus de pets à gogo, et gargouillis et il me fait enfin de belles  selles. Pourvu que ça dure..! Il y a juste l'odeur de ces croquettes  c'est pas terrible^^

----------


## vans

> Plutôt satisfaite des Gosbi senior.. a part une suspection d'allergie cutanée sur ma chienne.   ça fait 2 fois qu'elle se gratte&frotte longuement la truffe après  avoir manger.. Sinon pour les soucis de transit avec mon lab on est bien    plus de pets à gogo, et gargouillis et il me fait enfin de belles  selles. Pourvu que ça dure..! Il y a juste l'odeur de ces croquettes  c'est pas terrible^^


On peut pas tout avoir   mais je pense que tu préféres quand même l'odeur des croquettes que les pétouillis  

Ma chienne se frottait sa truffe sur le tapis quand elle se régalait (gamelle de poulet), c'est peut etre le cas de ton loulou

----------


## YenZ

> YenZ, je voudrais changer les croquettes de mes chiens. Sur tes conseils, il y a plus de deux ans qu'ils mangent JOSERA VIANDES ET RIZ mais elles ne conviennent plus. Tu m'avais dis qu'elles ont un trop fort taux de calcium et avec le riz mes loulous font des selles beaucoup trop dures.
> 
> J'aimerais les mêmes croquettes pour FOX qui a 10 ans et Nina qui a 4 ans et demis. Ils sont de taille grande et moyenne et en très bonne santé avec une activité normale et un poids parfait a dit la vétérinaire.
> Que du poulet comme viande, pas d'agneau.
> Bios si possibles.
> Nons testées sur les animaux.
> Vendues par sac de deux, minimum 15KG.
> Prix dans la fourchette des Josera, même si tu m'avais dis qu'en matière de rapport qualité prix y'avait pas mieux. Donc 20 à 30 euros de plus comme limite!
> 
> ...


Pas bio car les croquettes bio ont de très mauvaises compos.
En pas cher comme le disait corrine, tu as Profine qui reste acceptable pour moins de 3e/kg par plusieurs sacs, au pire 3/kg par un seul sac (sauf gamme hypoallergénique comme saumon par ex)




> Actuellement, donc, mon Nizinny de 10 mois est au PP riz saumon. Je voudrais passer à une croquette adulte de meilleure qualité .
> Que pensez-vous de 
> - Gosbi exclusive lamb and rice?
> - exclusive of gosbi grain free adult?
> - Wolfood chicken prairie?
> Laquelle serait la plus équilibrée? Merci...
> Quelqu'un a testé ces différentes marques, quels sont les retours?


Woldfood chicken pas mal du tt sur le papier, pour l'instant pas de retours.
Gosbi = des retours plutôt positifs dans l'ensemble, en grain free ou pas, perso je testerais plutôt Wolfood chicken.




> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui le sac de Acana Light and fit. Sur le paquet, il préconise 80gr pour un chien de 5kg et sur le site de Acana 58gr....   C'est quoi le bon dosage en fait?


Non sur le site c'est entre 58 (très peu actif) et 77 (actif) pour un chien de 5 kgs, 58 c'est bien trop peu je trouve, plutôt aux alentours des 70/80.




> Merçi des réponses.
> je vais regarder tout ça.
> 
> Pourquoi bio ça n'irait pas? Les croquettes bios ne sont pas bonnes? J'avais essayé les nestor bio , j'ai arrêté, trop riche, mal digérées.
> 
> Je précise que le prix ne doit pas être un critêre restrictif, je peux payer des croquettes plus chères à mes chiens mais je pars du principe que si je peux avoir de bonnes croquettes avec un bon rapport qualité prix, alors je peux aussi continuer à leur acheter à côté tout ce que je veux. 
> 
> Je voudrais aussi des croquettes de taille assez importante, j'ai regardé les WOOLFOOD, leur petite taille n'ira pas.
> 
> Pareil j'aimerais éviter la viande d'agneau par rapport à mes convictions à moi mais comme en plus Nina est allergique si les nouvelles croquettes contiennent de l'agneau ça irait car c 'est bon pour elle.


Pour le bio regarde au-dessus.
Pour Wolfood ok, bah dans ce cas choisis Profine car grosses croquettes en gamme adulte, sinon en bien plus qualitatif (et forcément plus cher) tu as Carnilove, en gamme poulet ce sont des billes assez grosses (2 à 3 fois la taille d'une bille, genre plutôt un calot)




> 80 gr c'est la ration de Bola qui pèse 12kg, ça parait énorme pour un chien de 5kg (sauf si le chien n'est pas en surpoids, mais dans ce cas pas besoin de croquettes de régime...)


80 grs pour un chien de 12 kgs c'est vraiment bcp bcp trop peu, ma chienne (certes jack russel petit format et active) de 6 kgs en mange presque 100 grs/jour ! (elle a aussi un métablisme à tout bruler, mon mâle de 8 kgs même race mange 115)

Pour un chien de 12 kgs on serait plutôt sur 120 à 150 grs/jour... 80 grs c'est l'affamer !

Les petis chiens (et selon leur activité/race/dépense/métabolisme) mangent plus que la moyenne (environ 15 grs/kg/jour ou plus) de 1 à 1.2% du poids de forme (soit 10/12grs/kg/jour), les très gros moins ! (8 à 10 grs/kg/jour)




> Bon me voici de retour! J'ai (enfin) pesé ma golden qui est au RC large dog: elle pèse 29.400kg.
> 
> Elle a donc perdu 500g depuis le 26/09 (dernière pesée).
> 
> Donc je résume: perte pas assez importante, croquette de merde, et elle a faim tout le temps!
> 
> Bref sur vos conseils, j'ai fini par choisir les gosbi fish and rice, on vient de commencer la transition. Du coup vous me conseillez de lui donner quelle quantité?
> 
> 
> ...


+1 avec ce qui a été dit, je me méfie comme la peste de l'avis des gens !
Perso je trouve les chiens très souvent bien trop gros et gras, pas musclés du tout, j'aurai tendance à penser que c'est plutôt ton chien qui a logiquement perdu son gras et fait du muscle, si il a été en diarrhée pendant un moment ça peut aussi l'expliquer...

Quant à gosbi la dose vu le poids de ton chien (sur une base de 25 kgs) il devrait manger environ 250/300 grs, déjà à 350 il a une bonne dose, perso je ne donnerais pas plus, mais c'est à affiner en fonction de chaque animal...





> Je me méfie des gens qui trouvent les chiens maigres mes deux bergers sont à leur poids de forme les gens me disent souvent ils sont maigres mais non la plupart des chiens sont gras... 
> Pour ta chienne qu'il faut faire maigrir : pour la mienne je lui ai fait de longues ballades en laisse en l'a faisant marcher et baignade chaque jour en plus des acana Light and fit... La mienne a perdu 5 kilos superflus en trois mois... On peut aussi rajouter des courgettes qui peuvent permettre de rassasier le chien tout en étant super light...


+100  :Smile: 




> Petite question : j'ai donné des os aux chiens (ceux là : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/fr...s_chien/289044) et ils font des crottes jaunes apparemment déshydratées qui sont très "friables".
> 
> C'est lié aux os vous pensez ? Ou aux croquettes ? Je dois m'en inquiéter ?


Surement lié aux os, perso je ne les donnerais pas, les avis (parfois à prendre avec des pincettes) sont en prime très très mauvais, à choisir je préfère en donner bcp moins mais prendre une bonne rotule ou équivalent chez le boucher quand on le peut bien sur.

T'en inquiéter si ça ne dure pas non, après si c'est très souvent comme ça oui.




> ok! Donc pour ma york de 4,9kg, c'est 60 gr et non pas 80gr comme sur le paquet.


Pour 5 kgs aux alentours des 70/80 grs comme indiqué, 60 ça semble léger, teste et avise  :: 




> *Pourquoi donner des os aux chiens ?* Cest dangereux. Cuits cest la cuisson qui les rend friables. Les gros os a moelle et les os charnus crus du BARF semblent ok peu daccidents rapportes. Perso je ne donnerai jamais d'os a mon chien ni cru, ni cuit. Surtout qu'ils provoquent de la diarrhee chez certains chiens


Parce que ce sont des carnivores ?
Faut arrêter le mythe de "c"est dangereux", ce qui ets dangereux c'est de les cuire, ou encore de ne pas savoir quel type d'os on donne...
Donne des os à aiguilles (de lapin par mais pas que !) ça peut en effet s'avérer (très) dangereux parfois, mais on donne des os frais, crus et ronds, alors aucun soucis.

Bizarrement comme tu le dis d'ailleurs, les barfeurs n'ont aucun soucis, faut juste savoir ce que l'on fait et ne pas donner n'importe quoi non plus sous prétexte que le chien est un carnivore, ou selon les familles, une poubelle de table...




> Reste sur Acana pour le moment et vois les gazs diminuent avec le temps, par contre 170 grs ça me semble un peu bcp (au pire donne 120 le matin et un peu de haricots verts ou d'humide le soir afin de compléter légèrement), sauf si il se dépense vraiment pas mal, par contre je sais pas si c'est la photo mais je le trouve pas si gras que ça, je m'attendais à pire !
> 
> 
> Bon, impossible de continuer sur les Acana, les gaz sont trop importants , ils n'ont pas diminué malgré que le doudou aussi des haricots verts. Et de plus il se gratte sans cesse depuis 1 semaine
> le veto a conseillé les RC veterinary diet obesity, ma fille veut repasser au rc car au moins il les digerait bien. Avez-vous une autre piste concernant les croquettes et forcément petits paquets pour ne pas recommencer comme avec les Acana ?   
> D'autre part si quelqu'un est intéressé par le reste des croquettes (dept 78), reste au moins 6 kg me contacter en mp.


Gosbi vet diet ?
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...129ma27m3.html
ou sur lacopagniedescroquettes.fr (pour les sacs de 3 kgs il faut les appeler et leur demander), et ne pas hésiter à compléter la ration en viande, car vu le taux de protéines c'est plus que léger... !!




> Merci beaucoup !
> 
> Les friandises dentastix ne sont pas conseillé alors ?


Absolument pas, à fuir comme la peste !




> Coucou à tous!
> Mes amis ont été chercher un chiot en Italie et l'éleveuse donnait ces croquettes: 
> http://www.eurekavetshop.com/index.p...eme&theme_font
> Vous en pensez quoi?
> Je ne trouve pas ça excellent...


C'est assez mauvais, pas mal de céréales entre autre, de gluten, bref il y a largement mieux pour un chiot !

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'avais profité des soldes chez wanimo pour tester nutram grain free:
http://www.nutram.com/product.php?id=0f1d0a0a8h5s

j'ai passé la moitié du petit sac sur 3 chiens, à part le prix rien à redire pour l'instant. j'achèterai en petit format à l'occasion de promo pour varier un peu mais ça ne sera pas un aliment quotidien. par contre je pense tester wolfood dans un mois ou 2, quand j'aurais fini les carnilove (qui sont de la taille des céréales n*squick)

----------


## nizinny

Merci Yenz!

----------


## Staccato

Merci Yenz,
mais entre le fait que les sacs sont trop gros ( j'avais déjà demandé pour les sacs de 3 kg à NCN)
et de devoir compléter par de la viande, la personne va renoncer, tant pis le doudou va repasser au RC.

----------


## YenZ

Comme tu le sens mais tu peux demander à LCDC lit ont peut-être des sacs de 3 kgs  ::  (Ou des échantillons sur les 2 sites sur demande)

----------


## joloclo

Nutram grain free justement je me demandais pourquoi on n'en parle pas pour les chats,à moins que j'ai sauté un passage ?

----------


## YenZ

C'est tout à fait juste Jo, surtout que les taux, la compo/analyse (hors légumineux) sont pas mal du tout ! (23% de glucides pour les 2 gammes, des cendres et minéraux très acceptables, 1 gamma a un poil plus de calcium que l'autre)
Je vais de ce pas voir la liste page 520 si elles s'y trouvent, sinon je demanderais à lily  :: 

PS : le Mg à 0.1 en est peut-être la raison, mais ça m'étonne quand même, certes c'est la fourchette un poil haute mais pas affolant non plus !

----------


## joloclo



----------


## mydreams

> On peut pas tout avoir   mais je pense que tu préféres quand même l'odeur des croquettes que les pétouillis  
> 
> Ma chienne se frottait sa truffe sur le tapis quand elle se régalait (gamelle de poulet), c'est peut etre le cas de ton loulou


 Oui tout à fait ça c'est sur on est bien d'accord   Non ça la démange vraiment, elle se gratte pas mal la truffe avec ses pattes depuis qu'on a commencé gosbi... je vais veiller cela de près

----------


## Staccato

> Comme tu le sens mais tu peux demander à LCDC lit ont peut-être des sacs de 3 kgs  (Ou des échantillons sur les 2 sites sur demande)


je sens rien, c'est pas mon chien....je voulais aider mais là cela devient trop compliqué. la personne
ne voudra pas compléter avec de la viande. 
J'avais réussi à la convaincre de changer de croquettes, de rajouter des haricots verts et franchement là, elle m'en veut car le chien a non seulement des gaz, se gratte en permanence mais en plus a toujours aussi faim.
Si les Hill sont un peu mieux que RC , vais lui dire de prendre plutôt Hill , le doudou mange de toute façon n'importe quoi, un vrai morfale....

----------


## Bolinette

BOla est en surpoids d'où une ration aussi faible. Elle a 9ans, ne bouge pas beaucoup et n'arrive pas à perdre...

----------


## YenZ

> Merçi beaucoup de ta réponse Yenz.
> 
> Les croquettes de taille trop petites ne vont pas car Fox a les dents usées par son horrible vie d'avant et ils les avaleraient tout rond.
> Les trop grosses ne vont pas car Nina n'aime pas. Elle avait eu les Hill's dental contrôle, alors qu'elle est très gourmande elle ne les mangeait pas...
> 
> La taille des Josera est parfaite. Alors pourquoi je veux changer? Fox est constipé et pète à la fois car elles sont devenues trop riches pour lui. 
> 
> Je pense laisser Ninou aux Josera et donner à Fox des Gosbi poulet riz. ou mélanger pour les deux?
> 
> ...


Profine il n'y a ni riz ni blé, mais maïs + pdt.
Sinon pour les dents usées de ton fox et en croquettes pas trop grosses pour la femelle tu as Natyka (oamoo.com, gamme gold poulet par ex, toutes ne se valent pas, pas trop cher par plusieurs sacs !) ou en plus cher Platinum (platinum-france.com), des aliments plutôt qualitatifs et semi-humides, parfait en terme de taille et pas trop durs à croquer.

----------


## Heroine

Bonjour,

je nourris mes 4 Boxer avec les croquettes Best Choice de Dr Clauder depuis déjà 3 ans. Pour le moment rien à redire, mais je voudrais savoir ce que vous pensez de la présence de gallate de propyle comme antioxydant ? J'avoue que ça me tracasse un peu .... Merci pour votre ou vos réponses.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour,
> 
> je nourris mes 4 Boxer avec les croquettes Best Choice de Dr Clauder depuis déjà 3 ans. Pour le moment rien à redire, mais je voudrais savoir ce que vous pensez de la présence de gallate de propyle comme antioxydant ? J'avoue que ça me tracasse un peu .... Merci pour votre ou vos réponses.


Composition des best choise pour les adultes grandes races:                                                                                                                   
 
Viande de volaille fraîche déshydratée (22,5%), maïs, semoule de maïs, riz, graisse de volaille, pulpe de betterave, protéines hydrogénées, graines de lin, hydrolysat de gélatine (2%), chicorée en poudre (1%), levure de brasseur (sèche, incl. 0,05% glucane), œuf entier déshydraté, chlorure de potassium, chlorure de sodium, moules déshydratées (0,1%), extrait de yucca (déshydraté, 0,025%).
 
Valeur nutritionnelle: protéines 24,00%, matières grasses 14,00%, fibres 2,50%, cendres 5,50%, calcium 0,95%, phosphore 0,80%, sodium 0,30%

1) ça fait pas lourd en bidoche, pour un carnivore, même opportuniste comme le chien: même pas un tiers du produit fini
2) le taux de protéines est rase-motte, 24% c'est le minimum pour un adulte
3) 2e ingrédient: maïs, 3e ingrédient: semoule de maïs, 4e ingrédient riz -> non adapté à un carnivore

pour ta question je ne sais pas, mais y'a aussi hydrolysat de gélatine qui m'interpelle

----------


## Heroine

Merci pour ta réponse quand même. L'hydrolisat de gélatine est un composant naturel pour lutter contre l'arthrose. Peut-être d'autres réponses ?

----------


## vans

Heroine: 
Je dirai pareil que Poupoune sur la présence des céréales, il y a en a beaucoup trop.
Pour ce qui est de gallate de propyle, je le fuirai si j'étais toi. En fessant une recherche rapide sur le net, on tombe sur : 



> Toxicité : 
> Innocuité douteuse, résidus de substances organochlorées, effet cancérigène possible.
> 
> Les gallates sont connus comme pouvant causer des troubles sanguins, de la méthémoglobinémie  ; ils sont particulièrement déconseillés aux femmes enceintes,  déconseillés ou interdits dans les aliments pour nourrissons et jeunes  enfants. Hyperactivité possible chez l'enfant.
> 
> Une étude de 2009 aurait révélé que l'additif agit aussi comme antagoniste des oestrogènes
> Irritation possible de l'estomac et/ou de la peau, des muqueuses buccales. 
> Asthme et autres réactions chez des personnes allergiques et/ou sensibles à l'aspirine. 
> 
> Plus rarement et uniquement par contact avec la peau (personnes  exposées, travailleurs dans l'agro-alimentaire, etc.) les gallates  peuvent déclencher de l'allergie, de leczéma, de lurticaire.

----------


## Heroine

Merci pour vos réponses, ça confirme ce que je pensais. Que pensez-vous de la marque Gosbi ? Certains l'utilisent-ils ?
Voici la composition des grain Free:
*INGRÉDIENTS:*saumon déshydraté (18%), protéine d'agneau (viande) déshydratée (18%), poissons moulus déshydratés (16%), huile de saumon, amidon de pois, creton, amidon de pomme de terre (7%), petit pois (7%), pulpe de pomme déshydratée (6%), yucca, levure de bière, hydrolysat de protéines d'agneau, fibre végétale, protéines marines hydrolysées (krill), chlorure de potassium + LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert (0.50%) huile dolive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait dorange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S, chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait dail, extrait de thym, extrait dorigan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin, extrait d aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques, de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.

----------


## surmulot

Remontez les pages recentes ou on parle beaucoup de cette marque entre autres

----------


## Heroine

Oui Surmulot, mais là il s'agit d'une nouvelle formule sans céréales, si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui, remonte quelques pages en arrière, les utilisateurs en ont parlé. il me semble que les résultats étaient plutôt probants.
et il y a pas mal d'avis ici: https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd148ma27.html

----------


## vans

Héroïne:
De manière général, les exclusif of gosbi sont très bien.
Pour ce qui est de la gamme grain free, elle est pas mal mais le taux de protéine est bas, à mon goût, pour du grain free.
Selon moi, la meilleure gamme est la junior lamb fish (paquet Orange)

----------


## Staccato

> je sens rien, c'est pas mon chien....je voulais aider mais là cela devient trop compliqué. la personne
> ne voudra pas compléter avec de la viande. 
> J'avais réussi à la convaincre de changer de croquettes, de rajouter des haricots verts et franchement là, elle m'en veut car le chien a non seulement des gaz, se gratte en permanence mais en plus a toujours aussi faim.
> Si les Hill sont un peu mieux que RC , vais lui dire de prendre plutôt Hill , le doudou mange de toute façon n'importe quoi, un vrai morfale....




je peux pas ne pas continuer à chercher pour le loulou, la bonne croquette. je viens de voir sur NCN des paquets d'1 kg de Wolfood à l'agneau et au riz.
[COLOR=#432407 !important]Viande dagneau moulue déshydratée , poissons blancs de mer moulus déshydratés, riz complet, gruau davoine, huile de canola(conservée avec des tocophérols naturels =vit E), orge perlée, ovoproduits(ufs sans coquille), protéine de pois, tomates séchées, , levure de bière , cartilage de poulet, arôme naturel,graine de lin, céleri, persil, huile de menhaden (famille du hareng), laitue, lécithine, cresson, épinards, carbonate de calcium, méthionine, sodium, potassium, luzerne, L-lysine, glucosamine, varech, chondroitine , choline, extrait de yucca , ferment lactobacillus acidophilus, , fructo-oligo-saccharide (FOS) , cranberry (ou canneberge), myrtilles , inuline, vitamine E, acide ascorbique, niacine, , panthoténate de calcium, riboflavine, biotine, vitamine B12 , B1 ,B6 , vitamine A, acide citrique, vitamine D3, acide folique, oligoéléments chélatés : cuivre , zinc, manganèse .  

* Analyse :* 

Protéines =  28 % Lipides =  17% Fibres = 4% Cendres = 8 %  dont Ca = 1.7%.   P= 1.16 %.   Ca /P = 1.46 Humidité = 10% Glucosamine = 1000 mg/kg minimum Chondroitine= 1000 mg/kg minimum Omega 3= 1.4% minimum



Pièce jointe 238214

es ce que cela pourrait convenir ? 


[/COLOR]

----------


## Poupoune 73

yenz disait que la gamme poulet était mieux

----------


## Heroine

J'hésite en fait entre les Gosbi grain free et la gamme Exclusive, le Lamb and Rice.

----------


## Quaraba

Pour ceux que cela intéresse: terra canis lance une marque de croquettes: canireo.

A ce prix là, mieux vaut avoir un petit voire mini chien.

----------


## YenZ

t'as un lien pour nous montrer ça ?  :Smile:

----------


## joloclo

http://www.terracanis.com/shop/fr/chien/croquettes/

Seule une version de disponible et je ne trouve pas les taux ??

----------


## YenZ

Pas les taux dans le détail, seulement 

protéine: 30,2 %, matières grasses: 13,1 %, fibres brutes: 3,2 %, cendres brutes: 4,7 %, humidité: 14,3 % ?MJ/kg: 15,0  pour le poulet  soit un taux de 35/15 sur matière sèche vu que le produit est semi-humide avec 14% d'humidité

et

33% de protéines, 6,5% de matières grasses, 4,4% de fibres brutes, 3,3% de cendres brutes, 8,4% d’humidité, =) gamme bœuf

euhhhh par contre c'est quoi ces prix ? 
15€/kg ???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vans

> yenz disait que la gamme poulet était mieux


C'est vrai que la gamme poulet est mieux car il y a moins de riz (10% de moins) mais la gamme junior lamb and fish a un taux de prot plus élevé et un peu moins grasse.
En réfléchissant bien, il y a plus de prot car plus de riz.  

Mais l'agneau est souvent plus digeste pour les loulou qui ont des soucis gastrique.

----------


## fmouss88

bonsoir,
Je ne peux pas lire les 572 pages alors je pose ma question dont la réponse a peut etre été déjà évoquée à savoir: pour un chien en insuffisance rénale vers quelles croquettes m'orienteriez vous? RC renal, Hill's K/D ou Virbac rénal?le prix se tient à peu près apparemment.merci infiniement

----------


## Staccato

> yenz disait que la gamme poulet était mieux


Merci Pouponne, 
la gamme agneau m'avait été proposé par NCN en raison des soucis de gaz du doudou. Rappel vaccin ce matin , pesée, et suivant si Mr a pris trop de poids depuis cet été, le choix des nouvelles croquettes sera défini. J'ai  imprimé les renseignements concernant les croquettes ( poulet/agneau) pour que la personne montre au véto et qu'il puisse lui donner son avis.

----------


## nizinny

Quand je lis les différents messages, je me rends compte que de nombreux propriétaires donnent deux sortes de croquettes à leur chien. Quel est l'intérêt d'une telle pratique?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Quand je lis les différents messages, je me rends compte que de nombreux propriétaires donnent deux sortes de croquettes à leur chien. Quel est l'intérêt d'une telle pratique?


ben de varier les apports (viande, taux, minéraux...). on nous recommande de manger 5 fruits et légumes/jour mais ça ne viendrait à l'idée de personne de manger les mêmes tous les jours...

----------


## nizinny

Oui! donc si on pousse cette logique à fond, il faudrait aussi changer de marque pour varier les modes de production etc?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et, comment fait-on pour introduire deux sortes de croquettes? je veux dire par là : je suis déjà en période de transition entre les croquettes chiot et les nouvelles. Donc, j'attends que mon chien les ait bien intégrées, c'est çà? et puis une fois que ça roule avec ces croquettes, j'introduis la deuxième référence. Puis quand ça roule, je fais un repas avec l'une, un repas avec l'autre?

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui. perso je navigue dans les marques de qualité, selon les opportunités, les promos, les soldes, les nouveautés... je fais peu ou pas de transition, si j'y pense je fais 25-75, 50-50 puis 75-25, j'ai repéré les marques/gammes qui conviennent et donc que je peux donner sans risque et sans transition, quand c'est un nouvel aliment je teste d'abord un petit sac. 
l'équilibre se fait pas sur un repas, ni même sur une semaine, mais sur du long terme. j'ai donné plusieurs sacs de maxima cotecnica grainfree qui leur réussissait bien après avoir testé nutrivet instinct et purizon, puis je suis passée aux brit carnilove sur lesquelles je reste pour l'instant, entrecoupées d'orijen, acana et applaws selon les promos, puis dans un mois ou 2 je testerailes wolfood poulet. 

dans la nature le renard va manger un jour une poule, le lendemain, attraper des rongeurs, le surlendemain un lapin, et manger des baies entretemps, et faire les poubelles humaines... bref il n'a pas une mono alimentation.

----------


## Grisou

Question qui n'a pas trouvé de réponse dans le topic de l'humide, je tente ici  ::  : je m'étonne de donner, enfin d'essayer de la pâtée au hareng (de la mer du Nord ^^) et poule au riz complet avec huile de saumon, je dois l'être ou c'est normal de donner du poisson à un chien ? Je sais pas pourquoi, ça me choque plus d'en donner à un chien qu'à un chat. C'est sûrement idiot comme réflexion...

Dans la gamme adulte des pâtées que je prends, il y a beaucoup plus de goût que dans les senior, il y a aussi canard, et donc poisson, je me dis que ça peut être sympa de changer, le vendeur m'a dit que c'est pas un problème de donner de l'adulte et forcément du senior.

----------


## surmulot

Oui on peut donner du poisson a un chien en general fort apprecie et si possible diversifier

----------


## blandine15

Bonjour, je ne vois plus la liste de Yenz en page 360... où est elle ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

pitchoun' l'a remise 3 pages en arrière

----------


## YenZ

par contre qui a supprimé le message page 360 ? 
Fallait au contraire le laisser vu le nombre de fois où la page était citée que ce soit ici ou sur d'autres forums

----------


## May-May

Aucun de tes messages n'a été supprimé  ::  Donc il doit toujours y être.

----------


## joloclo

> Aucun de tes messages n'a été supprimé  Donc il doit toujours y être.


Il est page 358

----------


## YenZ

> Aucun de tes messages n'a été supprimé  Donc il doit toujours y être.


Merci de l'info, ça se trouve il est décalé si des messages ont été supprimés sur d'autres pages ?




> Il est page 358


Ah oui merci Jo !
Bah ça confirme ce que je pensais alors vu ce qu'a marqué May May, il a du être décalé si un nettoyage a été fait entre temps  ::

----------


## Ultra Premium Direct

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je me permets d'intervenir sur le sujet "changement d'alimentation du chien". Il est je pense à manier avec précaution et l'on peut pas vraiment conseiller à tout le monde changer l'alimentation de son chien à tout va.

Le chien (contrairement à nous) est fait pour manger un seul type d'alimentation (et à fortiori un seul type d'alimentation à la fois) et ce tout au long de sa vie. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que la digestion du chien s'effectue en fonction d'un seul type d'alimentation, il fabrique alors des enzymes nécessaires à sa digestion et à son assimilation. Mélanger 2 types de croquettes différentes fatigue le système digestif et dans de nombreux cas empêche une bonne digestion.

Alors oui certains chiens le supporte très bien, tout comme certains chiens ont vécu très vieux en mangeant du Royal Canin et du Pedigree Pal toutes leur vie sans aucun souci. Il faut donc faire attention à la généralisation de cette pratique.

Ensuite concernant le changement d'alimentation, c'est pareil, certains chiens le supportent mais ce n'est pas une majorité. Un aliment qui convient à un chien devrait ne pas être changé sans raison valable (que se soit pour lui ou pour le maitre pour des questions de convictions, de budget ou autres) et dans tout les cas s'il change, il devra l'être de manière très ponctuelle et non récurrent. Encore une fois, certains peuvent ne jamais avoir eu de souci, surtout si les alimentations sont relativement proche (même type de viande, même type de croquettes...).

Chez nous, nous déconseillons fortement le mélange des croquettes. Notre aliment (et c'est le cas de nombreux autres marques de qualité) est complet et se suffit à lui même, il a été étudié pour n'être que la seule alimentation du chien. Mélanger c'est le meilleur moyen de perturber l'organisme, de faire des doublons en terme d'apport et la suralimentation est tout aussi mauvaise que la sous alimentation. Il est vraiment recommandé de faire attention à tout ça.

Etant au service client, je remarque que lorsqu'il y a souci avec l'alimentation (hors chien à qui l'aliment ne correspond pas et ça arrive, aucune aliment n'est universel) et donc la digestion, c'est très souvent un problème d'utilisation de l'aliment: Mélange avec un autre aliment en dehors de la période de transition, transition non respectée, transition trop longue, ration journalière non respectée, changement d'alimentation intempestif. 

Voilà j'espère que mon intervention ne sera pas mal interprétée, je voulais simplement dire qu'il faut vraiment faire attention avec cette notion de changement, qui pour nous peut paraître complètement aberhante au vue de notre alimentation mais qui coule de source chez le chien (le cheval mange aussi tout le temps la même chose en fonction de ses besoins, le chat aussi et on y retrouve rien à redire).

Après il n'y a pas de recettes miracles, chaque maître connait mieux son chien que n'importe qui, mais je pense qu'il peut être dangereux d'en faire un automatisme.

----------


## Grisou

Merci pour ce message, je commençais justement à me questionner sur la lassitude des chiens à manger la même chose, et la nécessité ou non de changer régulièrement de goûts (mais pas en mélangeant, l'un après l'autre plutôt).

----------


## MuzaRègne

??? tergiverser sur le fait qu'un chien est fait pour manger un seul ou plusieurs aliments industriels, c'est complètement surréaliste là.

----------


## Grisou

Pour ma part, j'ai donné pendant des années des croquettes de la même gamme et je donne maintenant de la pâtée, je viens tout juste de découvrir la variété, et des questions me viennent seulement maintenant. Mais je n'ai aucun avis et aucun conseil à donner, je suis simplement perdue parmi toutes ces réflexions, et je prends tout, sans cependant tout appliquer !

----------


## joloclo

Un peu H.S mais pas vraiment ,Sisco vient de faire une sub occlusion,après avoir sûrement trouvé des os lorsqu'il est lâché ds les bois,j'ai trouvé des kgs(oui oui)de diarrhée ds des flaques de Sg,de vomi,de caca un peu plus formé,urgences evidement, Rx et médocs,son système digestif est peut-être fragilisé par ce qu'il a dû bouffer quand il etait SDF et vient de morfler grave,donc je cherche un complement naturel qui le restaurerait un peu,j'ai vu des trucs sur mes sites de produits naturels mais si quelqu'un a une idée

----------


## surmulot

Je viens de decouvrir que Hills lance des croquettes sans cereales aux US pourquoi pas en France ds les cabinets vetos qui continuent de vendre avec cereales ! Celles ci sont avec poulet, legumes, pdt, fruits

Grain Free Natural Chicken & Potato Recipe Adult - Hill's Pet Nutrition
www.hillspet.com › Products
Hill's Ideal Balance Grain Free Natural Chicken & Potato Recipe Adult dog food provides grain free natural ingredients ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Exemple TYPIQUE d'un sans céréales DE MERDE :

*Ingredients*Chicken, Potato, Yellow Peas, Pea Protein Concentrate, Potato Starch, Chicken Fat, Chicken Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Liver Flavor, Lactic Acid, Flaxseed, Vegetable & fruit blend (Green Peas, Apples, Cranberries, Carrots, Broccoli), Iodized Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Natural Flavors.


Protein
24.2

----------


## mydreams

Bon et bien je croyais que c'etait ok durant la transition, mais raté  j'ai attendu pour voir mais les selles c'est un carnage et là c'est ma  chienne qui d'habitude supporte tout qui digère très mal les gosbi  senior, mon lab n'a plus de gazs avec celle ci mais crotte pas terrible  non plus, dommage.. Et en plus l'odeur des crottes est comme les croq

----------


## vans

Mydream t'à vraiment pas de chance.
Tu veux vraiment pas essayer celle à l'agneau (paquet Orange) car il y a plus de riz.
Je ne sais plus quoi te proposer :$

----------


## Phnix

Les soucis digestifs de Dog ont disparus avec les Fish&Rice, et ça a continué dans ce sens quand je suis passée au Lamb&Rice !

----------


## surmulot

Merci Muzaregne ! Donc ce nest pas bon non plus ?

----------


## mydreams

C'est clair quelle poisse vans, encore eu de belles bouses infectes des deux zozos cette am  Honnêtement je ne suis pas pour lélevage des agneaux, déjà moi même je ne mange pas du tout de viande, donc faut pas trop m'en demander^^ Pourquoi pas le fish&rice, mais Mr faure de NCLN me l'a déconseillé pour les soucis digestifs.. Du coup je sait pas.

Sinon on m'a conseillé ceci mais connait pas http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/h_allergen_721.htm

----------


## vans

dans les fish&rice, tu n'as pas plus de riz que dans les senior donc je suis pas sur que cela change quelque chose.
Mais bon tu peux toujours essayer, encore une fois  

J'ai regardé vite faire le lien que tu as donné, les croquettes ont pas mal de céréales et dont certaines ont principalement du riz, ça fait peut etre beaucoup quand mm.
Je vais aller re regarder plus attentivement

Mais courage courage, tu vas trouver la bonne croq (du moins je l'espere)

----------


## mydreams

D'accord merciii  Bin c'est surtout que je me lancerai pas dans une marque méconnue :-/

----------


## eslifa

Bonjour je suis nouvelle ici et vos discutions son intéressante je recherche des témoignage concernant les croquettes pour chien très mais très difficile niveau digestion... J ai essayer plusieurs marque...bouze bouze et re bouze et flatulance horrible ainsi que le barf je suis actuellement au wolfood agneau conseiller par madame Faure j attend vos temoignages ou conseil et retour sur wolfood ou autre....

----------


## Pitchoun'

T'es restée au barf combien de temps ?

----------


## eslifa

2 mois et tout roulais vraiment bien mais le souci est plutot d ordre financier( 40 kilos a nourrir sa monte vite) et aussi point de vu organisation pas toujours evident celon les situation   alors je souhaite me retourner vers des croquettes adapter a ses souci de digestion et donc savoir si il y a des temoignage qui pourrai m aider si jamais les wolfood ne lui convenait pas

----------


## Phnix

Orijen 6 Fish pour un croisé labrachien de 12 ans et demi sans soucis à la prise de sang mais avec des allergies alimentaires, ça irait ?
A priori, allergique au poulet et à la pomme de terre  
Et les intestins sensibles...

----------


## mydreams

Bon ça ne vas vraiment pas avec les gosbi senior, j'ai commandé un paquet de josera sensi adult sur ncln tant pis ya mieux mais c'est correct, D. Faure me l'avais suggéré aussi, faut bien que  j'en trouve qui convienne a leur au bidon très délicat... 

Sinon je fouinais le net encore, ça a pas l'air trop mal mais je  sait pas a vrai dire.., quelqun connait ses marques? j'ai repéré ces deux sortes de  croq'. 

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croquettes_chien/burns_chien/burns_chien_adulte/137858

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr..._adulte/438476

----------


## meloy

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croquettes_chien/burns_chien/burns_chien_adulte/137858[/URL]

Riz en premier ingrédient et taux de proteines trop faible

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr..._adulte/438476[/QUOTE]

Dinde en premier 30% mais riz 40% (20% riz blanc et 20 riz brun)!!! Et pas assez de proteines.

----------


## mydreams

meloy dans mon cas particulier c'est le but d'avoir beaucoup de riz   c'est le cas aussi avec les josera sensi conseillé par D. Faure de Ncln après les Gosbi. https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...180ma10m3.html 

Mais c'est vrai que les taux ont l'air faible.. les josera ça a l'air d'aller, on verra bien si celle ci passe (enfin) sinon là ce sera vraiment les croquettes véto ensuite, on en a tellement essayé.. :-/

----------


## mel-âne

j'ai pas tt tt lu ... je m'excuse mais ça faisait bcp  

Ce que je peux dire c'est que j'ai un ddbx ( dogue de bordeaux) très fragile et que du coup ce que je fais c'est qu'il est nourri moitié josera festival ( croquettes appétissantes) et moitié bosch sensitives agneau et riz et que ça va nikel, depuis que je fais ce mix, plus aucun pb, de belles crottes, un poils brillant, plus de pets ( enfin moins qu'avant^^)

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Bonjour,

j'ai bien lu la page 358 et j'aimerais savoir si les marques citées sont valables également pour chien castré ? (quand ça existe dans lesdites marques). Je dois me résoudre à y passer mais j'avoue que je suis complètement paumée dans la jungle des croquettes.  Merci

----------


## vans

> C'est clair quelle poisse vans, encore eu de belles bouses infectes des deux zozos cette am  Honnêtement je ne suis pas pour l’élevage des agneaux, déjà moi même je ne mange pas du tout de viande, donc faut pas trop m'en demander^^ Pourquoi pas le fish&rice, mais Mr faure de NCLN me l'a déconseillé pour les soucis digestifs.. Du coup je sait pas.
> 
> Sinon on m'a conseillé ceci mais connait pas http://www.croqadom.com/htmlLayouts/h_allergen_721.htm





> Bon ça ne vas vraiment pas avec les gosbi senior, j'ai commandé un paquet de josera sensi adult sur ncln tant pis ya mieux mais c'est correct, D. Faure me l'avais suggéré aussi, faut bien que  j'en trouve qui convienne a leur au bidon très délicat... 
> 
> Sinon je fouinais le net encore, ça a pas l'air trop mal mais je  sait pas a vrai dire.., quelqun connait ses marques? j'ai repéré ces deux sortes de  croq'. 
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croquettes_chien/burns_chien/burns_chien_adulte/137858
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr..._adulte/438476


oublie ces croquettes chez zooplus, il y a beaucoup trop de riz et céréales. Les besoins en prot animales pour tes chiens seront beaucoup trop faible.

Sur le site croqadom, les croquettes pour chiot dinde et riz ressemble beaucoup au gosbi donc tu auras les mêmes resultats (je pense ^^)
Les adultes adultes canard, il y a plus d'un tiers de de céréales mais elles sont vraiment peu grasse.
Et les seniors meme pas la peine plus de 50% de riz et céréales et toujours trop peu de gras.
Car il en faut quand mm pour donner de l'énergie au chien.
Donc je suis pas du tout convaincu par cette marque et il manque les taux de Ca et P.

J’espère encore une fois que les Josera seront les bonnes cette fois ci, je crois les doigts 
Sinon bouchon aux féfésse de tes loulous

----------


## -Orl-

Dite, je suis actuellement au Gosbi pour mes loulous (Exlusive of Gosbi Sénior pour le plus vieux qui a 9 ans et Exclusive of Gosbi Chicken & Rice pour la plus jeune qui aura 5 ans dans un peu plus d'un mois).

Niveau digestion, niquel, zéro soucis, selle normale, pas de gaz, rien à dire (je précise que les deux n'ont de toute façon jamais eu de soucis à ce niveau là, même avec d'autres marques de croquettes).

Par contre ma plus jeune est vraiment maigre, j'ai augmentée sa ration mais pas de changement (je lui donne même plus qu'a mon second chien alors qu'elle est un peu plus petite).
C'est une nerveuse, alors peut être que ça explique son poids (elle n'a jamais été grosse, mais là pour le coup je la trouve vraiment trop maigre).

Y aurait-il des croquettes plus riche pour elle ?

Je commande sur NCLN, en grosse quantité pour avoir le tarif gros consommateur (donc 90kg par commande), du coup si je change de marque pour ma femelle et que je prends sur un autre site, il faudra aussi que je change pour mon mâle car je ne vais pas commander 90kg juste pour lui, ça ferait trop d'avance.

Donc soit je reste une sur marque que je peux trouver sur NCLN, soit sur un autre site, et idéalement sur Zooplus car je commande beaucoup chez eux et ça m'arrangerait de tout grouper.

Niveau tarif, je suis à 3€20/Kg actuellement pour ma femelle, et 3€26/kg pour mon mâle, j'aimerais rester à peu prêt sur ce budget.

Est-ce que ça peut être intéressant de rajouter de l'huile de saumon dans les croquettes de ma femelle pour son poids ?


Et avez vous un avis sur les croquettes Optima Nova (pas vu sur la page 358) ?
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...ter/optimanova

----------


## mydreams

D'accord oki   donc merci, alors j'ai mieux fait de prendre josera on dirait   on croise les doigts, sinon voui bouchon

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu peux prendre plus riche chez gosbi = puppy ou encore +, haute energie.

----------


## mydreams

Oui moi je serais toi orl je prendrais celle ci https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd76ma27.html

----------


## Quaraba

En tout cas, Orl :l'huile de saumon sauvage ne peut lui être que bénéfique.

----------


## lénou

Rhô, pas le temps d'éplucher tout le post, désolée :: 
Quelles croquettes conseilleriez-vous pour une toutoune de 29 kg (Curly) de 11,5 ans qui randonne encore, en forme, mais sous Propalin pour incontinence donc fragile de ce côté là: infections urinaires (2 fois par an) et de ce fait avec les reins sensibles. 
1000 mercis: vaccin prévu lundi, j'aimerais donc en discuter avec la véto.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Incontinence, IU récurrentes >> pas de sec, de l'humide.

----------


## lénou

Merci MuzaRègne: Je ne connais pas, où les trouve-t-on?
Je précise juste que je n'ai jamais donné les croquettes sèches à ma chienne, mais humidifiées systématiquement.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Lénou, tu trouveras des réponses ci-après  :Smile:  : Nourriture humide, venez partager vos expériences...

----------


## Skassounette71

Mon gros est passé aux croquettes Orijen senior,y'a pas à dire,il adore! Et niveau poils,crottes etc,incroyable,un vrai changement! Merci pour ce super topic!

----------


## didou752

Bonsoir, je poste pour une amie qui a un jeune bouvier bernois de 7 mois. Le chiot est au pro plan depuis son sevrage. Le chiot est très régulièrement en diarrhées et encore plus en ce moment.  Les examens veto reviennent négatifs (y compris la copro). J'ai tendance a conseiller le changement de croquettes mais je en sais pas vers quoi l'orienter pour un chiot de si gros gabarit a l'âge adulte (aujourd'hui il est a 40kg environ) Connaissez vous une marque adaptée a ce type de cas ? Merci d'avance

----------


## lénou

> Mon gros est passé aux croquettes Orijen senior,y'a pas à dire,il adore!  Et niveau poils,crottes etc,incroyable,un vrai changement!


Pour une louloute sous Propalin, incontinente, c'est compatible? merci

----------


## didou752

Lenou tu peux y aller sans problème,  elles sont parfaitement compatible. Je confirme que ce sont d'excellentes croquettes appréciées par ma chienne également.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Pour une louloute sous Propalin, incontinente, c'est compatible? merci


muzarègne vient de dire pour les soucis urinaires, mieux vaut une alimentation humide (cf. le lien de pitchoun') que sèche, même réhdydratée  :: 
mais sinon oui orijen est excellent, dans l'absolu

----------


## mel-âne

> Bonsoir, je poste pour une amie qui a un jeune bouvier bernois de 7 mois. Le chiot est au pro plan depuis son sevrage. Le chiot est très régulièrement en diarrhées et encore plus en ce moment.  Les examens veto reviennent négatifs (y compris la copro). J'ai tendance a conseiller le changement de croquettes mais je en sais pas vers quoi l'orienter pour un chiot de si gros gabarit a l'âge adulte (aujourd'hui il est a 40kg environ) Connaissez vous une marque adaptée a ce type de cas ? Merci d'avance


didou752, pour les grand chiens, je conseille maxima ou josera, en tout cas c'est ce qu'on nous a conseillé pour notre dogue de bordeaux

----------


## VanesSparrow

Bonjour, 

En cherchant plus de renseignements sur les croquettes je suis tombée sur certains ouvrages qui les contre-indiquent complètement : 

http://www.dur-a-avaler.com/poison-c...-chiens-chats/
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASI...chonetetude-21
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASI...chonetetude-21

Du coup je ne sais plus quoi penser ! Est-ce que quelqu'un s'est déjà penché sur la question ?
Si cela a déjà été évoqué sur le forum merci de me diriger car je n'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## mel-âne

vanessparrow, en fait ces ouvrages déconseillent ttes les croquettes !!  
mais ils n'ont pas tellement tord, la meilleure façon de donenr à manger à son chien reste le BARF, mais pour nourrir son chien au BARF il faut : 1 de l'argent et 2 du temps, bcp de temps 
pour ceux que ça intéresse ce site est très bien fait : http://www.b-a-r-f.com/

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu peux t'orienter vers une alimentation humide cf. ce post *Nourriture humide, venez partager vos expériences...* , une ration ménagère ou mieux le BARF:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

et le BARF selon les bons plans que tu peux trouver ça n'est pas forcément plus cher. et puis faut voir le reste: ma X York aura son 1er détartrage cette année (ou en 2015) après 4 ans chez moi depuis son adoption, je connais une propriétaire de yorks qui doit faire détartrer les siens tous les ans

----------


## VanesSparrow

J'ai toujours nourri mes chiens aux croquettes, ma fifille a fait un AVC suite à une infection rénale qui est montée au cerveau mais bon elle avait 15 ans, et mon loulou une tumeur au foie décelée à 11 ans et qui l'a vite emporté. Mais bon, en dehors de cela aucun autre problème durant leur vie, et de mémoire je crois même qu'ils n'ont jamais eu de détartrage ! Ils étaient vus régulièrement par le véto.

après, doit-on lier les causes de leur décès aux croquettes ? Nul ne le saura jamais :/

Donc ces ouvrages c'est en quelques sortes comme ceux qui prônent à manger bio pour  les humains ? Après tout, nous ce qu'on mange c'est pas très catholique  non plus  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu extrapoles. je voulais simplement dire "ma chienne au BARF mange 3 cous de poulet sur 4 jours qui de par une action mécanique maintien propre sa dentition de carnivore donc oui le BARF ça demande plus d'efforts aux propriétaires que de peser des croquettes mais il y a d'autres avantages/bienfaits/ce que tu veux aux quels on ne pense pas de suite"

après on l'a assez dit il y a croquettes et croquettes, il y a les marques de supermarché/animalerie/vétérinaire qui sont absolument inadaptées car elles contiennent trop peu de viandes pour des carnivores et quelques marques malheureusement trop méconnues qui sont vraiment de qualité (=qui contiennent 40 à 80% de bidoche sur le produit fini).

----------


## VanesSparrow

Je ne voulais pas "extrapoler", simplement en ce moment un prof vante les mérites de la nourriture bio à ma fille donc maintenant elle trouve que ce qu'elle a dans son assiette à la maison c'est "le Mal", c'était pour la petite anecdote  :Smile: 
Quoi qu'il en soit je vais voir ce qu'il y a de mieux en croquettes qui privilégient la viande ou nourriture humide, merci pour les conseils.

----------


## mel-âne

les filles ( et les gars), le BARF ne coute pas très cher quand on a un (ou plusieurs ) york ça je vous l'accorde mais quand on a un dogue de bordeaux ( environ 60kg), une dogo canario ( environ 35kg) et un labrador ( 42 kg, oui il est un peu gras) ça chiffre assez vite ... 
Après, je pense qu'il faut se forger un "libre arbitre" concernant les croquettes tout comme ce qui concerne le bio ... je pense qu'il y a du bon et du moins bon, du vrai et du moins vrai, en fait mine de rien les lobbies sont partt autour de nous et je pense qu'il n'y a pas grand chose où il ne sont pas donc au final ... il faut mixer ce qu'on entend, le bon et le mauvais et se forger sa petite opinion. 
Mes parents ont eu un chat qui a vécu jusque ses 22 ans et il était nourri uniquement aux croquettes ... Et à côté de ça certains animaux sont nourris au BARF, suivis très régulièrement par des véto et meurent à 5 ans sans que personne ne sache pourquoi. 
En extrapolant c'est comme ceux qui meurent d'un cancer des poumons sans avoir jamais fumé alors que d'autres fument depuis leurs 15 ans et à 80 ans sont toujours en super forme ... Les mystères de la vie ...

----------


## mydreams

Je ne comprends pas comment cela se fait que les paquets de croq Josera ne sont pas les mêmes, les sensi que j'ai commandé la composition n'est pas la même sur zooplus et ncln, pourtant la marque et l’appellation c'est la même  

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd145ma10.html 

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/36630

----------


## kalea

> Je ne comprends pas comment cela se fait que les paquets de croq Josera ne sont pas les mêmes, les sensi que j'ai commandé la composition n'est pas la même sur zooplus et ncln, pourtant la marque et l’appellation c'est la même  
> 
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd145ma10.html 
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...es_chien/36630



attention ce sont 2 références différentes ! NCLN vend les 2, zooplus que le sensiplus

----------


## Bolinette

C'est marrant, pour moi le BARF a été éliminé plutôt parce que je n'avais pas la place de mettre un congelo et parce que c'est super ch*** quand on bouge pas mal avec son chien. Financièrement je trouvais ça pas mal.

Pour en revenir aux croquettes, les RC intestinal ont l'air de convenir à Pita et avec la grosse frayeur que j'ai eue, je n'ose plus changer.
Elle ne supporte pas les pommes de terre entières, ni le blé. Trop de riz, j'ai peur que ça la constipe. Je verrais quand je me serais remise de mon angoisse peut être essayer les gosbi hypoallergéniques ou des applaws.

----------


## mel-âne

Kaléa je crois que tu te trompes, j'achète mes josera festival chez zooplus parce que ncln ne les faisait pas !! 
Bolinette, je te rejoins sur le faut que le BARF n'est pas pratique, concernant le prix je pense que ça dépend bcp du nombre de chien et de leur poids

----------


## kalea

euh désolée, sensi adult et sensi plus pas du tout la même chose
NCLN fait toutes les références josera !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...a7es1ma10.html

16 références en tout pour josera dont les festival...

----------


## mydreams

Ah oui effectivement   merci^^ Donc apparemment j'ai bien pris, la gamme sensi adult est de meilleure qualité que sensi + ..? 

En tout cas c'est au top la fermeture éclair sur le sac de Josera

----------


## lénou

> la meilleure façon de donenr à manger à son chien reste le BARF


J'ai discuté croquettes et BARF aussi avec la véto de ma louloute de 11 ans 1/2 ce matin.
Pour elle, Atavik et Orijen sont trop riches en protéines et elle ne parle pas du BARF (composé de bas morceaux en plus et autres carcasses broyées). Elle réfute totalement l'argument qui consiste à dire que le chien est un carnivore et donc qu'il doit ingurgiter des protéines, car, mis à part éventuellement pour les chiens de travail ou de garde qui vivent à l'extérieur et/ou se dépensent énormément, pour le chien lambda qui se contente de quelques promenades et vit en intérieur cet apport peut être néfaste à la longue.
En effet, dans un 1er temps, le chien est plus vif, plus dynamique, mais sur le long terme, l'apport trop important de protéines attaque les reins, l'estomac et autres organes...
Voilà la retour de "ma" véto qui me conseille HUSSE, voire mélanger HUSSE et Orijen ou Atavik si le chien est actif et randonne...
Elle a vu un Dogue en pleine croissance totalement déformé au niveau de l'ossature et ... gras, à cause du BARF...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Qu'elle se tienne au courant, ta véto, l'argument des protéines "mauvaises pour les riens" n'est plus d'actualité, il est maintenant prouvé qu'il est faux (n"tait au départ issu que d'extrapolation de ce qui se passe chez l'homme).
D'autre part, "bas morceaux", heu, dans la mesure où tu vois ce que tu donnes, il ne tiens qu'à toi de ne pas en donner, des bas morceaux ! Alors qu'au contraire dans les croquettes, tu es SURE qu'il n'y a que des bas morceaux. Le meilleur test est le volume des selles comparé à la quantité ingérée, si une alimentation naturelle donne des selles de si petites taille par rapport aux croquettes, c'est qu'elles sont de digestibilité grandement supérieure, donc alimentation composée d'ingrédients bien plus digeste (plus, la cuisson des aliments industriels).

Moui pour le chien "déforé à cause du BARF", heum, à cause d'une alimentation quelle qu'elle soit mal gérée, de nombreux éleveurs donnent du type BARF à des dogues allemands, des mastiffs (une éleveuse aux états unis depuis plus de 20 ans, avec des résultats de dysplasie exceptionnels pour la race), donc BON.

----------


## surmulot

Lenou, pratiquement ts les vetos ont ce type darguments car leur interet est de vendre leurs croquettes y compris medicalisees pour que le chien tolere les cereales ! On ma meme retorque que les prot vegetales contenues ds leurs croquettes sont meilleures pour les reins que les prot animales ! Quelle difference entre un chien et un poulet nourri au grain ! Que repondre a ces vetos c bien ennuyeux car ils nadherent pas du tout au lobby sans cereales venu des US et qui inevitablement arrivera en France mais pr le moment impossible den trouver en France sauf sur internet via Allemagne ou US Canada

----------


## lénou

Ok, merci les filles! Vous me conseillez donc Orijen pour ma louloute de 11 ans 1/2 sous propalin et encore active? Merci

----------


## lili-vanille

Plutôt nourriture humide, Lénou, si j'ai bien lu...

----------


## mel-âne

> Qu'elle se tienne au courant, ta véto, l'argument des protéines "mauvaises pour les riens" n'est plus d'actualité, il est maintenant prouvé qu'il est faux (n"tait au départ issu que d'extrapolation de ce qui se passe chez l'homme).
> D'autre part, "bas morceaux", heu, dans la mesure où tu vois ce que tu donnes, il ne tiens qu'à toi de ne pas en donner, des bas morceaux ! Alors qu'au contraire dans les croquettes, tu es SURE qu'il n'y a que des bas morceaux. Le meilleur test est le volume des selles comparé à la quantité ingérée, si une alimentation naturelle donne des selles de si petites taille par rapport aux croquettes, c'est qu'elles sont de digestibilité grandement supérieure, donc alimentation composée d'ingrédients bien plus digeste (plus, la cuisson des aliments industriels).
> 
> Moui pour le chien "déforé à cause du BARF", heum, à cause d'une alimentation quelle qu'elle soit mal gérée, de nombreux éleveurs donnent du type BARF à des dogues allemands, des mastiffs (une éleveuse aux états unis depuis plus de 20 ans, avec des résultats de dysplasie exceptionnels pour la race), donc BON.


tout à fait d'accord avec toi Mazarègne ! 
En plus la BARF ce n'est pas uniquement de la viande mais aussi des légumes, des algues ... en fait c'est qqc de tt à fait équilibré. Je "connais" de très bon éleveurs de dogue de bordeaux qui élèvent leurs chiens au BARF, et leurs chien et chiots sont tout ce qu'il y a de meilleur ( je veux dire ils sont magnifiques, bien proportionnés en excellente santé) donc si le BARF a  déformé un chien c'est qu'il est mal fait, c'est pour ça qu'un passage au BARF doit se faire avec l'aide de véto et très suivi dans les premier tmps

- - - Mise à jour - - -

concernant les Josera, kaléa je me suis trompée, désolée. Mais en y regardant, chez zooplus les festival sont moins chère quand on achète 30kg que chez ncln

----------


## lénou

Juste une précision: ma véto m'a conseillé des croquettes qu'elle ne vend pas, donc aucun intérêt financier pour elle-même!...
Je ne souhaite pas passer à la nourriture humide, plus contraignant! Les croquette humidifiées avec un bon jus maison + haricots verts, courgettes ou carottes me conviennent mieux et ma louloute adore.

----------


## Poupoune 73

quelle différence entre ouvrir une boite et peser une ration de croquettes? 

et un peu de lecture pour ta véto...
http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales
http://www.acana.com/wp-content/uplo...ion.pdf?17dc38

et un bouquin:
http://livre.fnac.com/a2275084/Geral...ation-du-chien

----------


## Phoenounette

Merci, je vais acheter ce livre  :Big Grin: 

Sinon, ça va faire quelques mois que je donne à ma chienne de 12 ans les croquettes orijen senior.
Elle reçoit aussi du bozita en boite, quand elle veut bien manger ce que je lui donne car elle ne mange vraiment que quand elle a faim. C'est un peu une galère pour lui faire manger autre chose que ses croquettes.
Elle a un superbe poil mais impossible de stopper la prolifération de verrues dont elle souffre depuis 1an et c'est encore pire depuis qu'elle refuse de manger sa nourriture avec de l'huile de saumon.
Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire avec son problème de peau... elle a eu une cure de magnésium il a peu.

De l'autre côté avec ma petite chienne de 12 semaines, je recherche des croquettes qu'elle digère sans céréales. 
J'ai commencé avec orijen puppy, résultat elle était ballonnée avec des flatulences et diarrhée jaune après je suis passée sur purizon, elle n'avait plus de diarrhée mais ballonnée et flatulences toujours là. Pour l'instant les seules qui n'ont pas d'effet négatif sont celle de platinum pour chiot mais j'aimerais vraiment bien passer sur des croquettes qui n'ont pas de céréales... 
Que me conseillez vous pour elle ? (livrable en belgique surtout avec des frais de port raisonnable :/)

----------


## brigitte56

> quelle différence entre ouvrir une boite et peser une ration de croquettes? 
> 
> et un peu de lecture pour ta véto...
> http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales
> http://www.acana.com/wp-content/uplo...ion.pdf?17dc38
> 
> et un bouquin:
> http://livre.fnac.com/a2275084/Geral...ation-du-chien


bravo iams pour le discours mais si on regarde les croquettes, une au hasard: ingrédients: semoule de maïs en premier,farine de sous produits de poulet en 2ème, protéines:22% .c'est juste un moyen de se faire de la pub (avec un lien pour leurs croquettes d'ailleurs) .donc franchement , il y a d'autres lectures à conseiller

----------


## joloclo

Platinum Iberico ne contient pas de cereales mais pas de gamme chiot,et Platinum chiot n'a que du riz comme cereales si mes souvenirs st bons .

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ brigitte56: oui l'étude est intéressante mais effectivement iams c'est très mauvais. cette marque a juste le mérite d'en parler, à défaut de l'appliquer  ::

----------


## lénou

> quelle différence entre ouvrir une boite et peser une ration de croquettes?


Beaucoup plus pratique, pas de conditionnement dans le frigo et odeurs, entre autres.

----------


## pomku

bah, vu les pâtées que l'on trouve maintenant avec des conditionnements en briques, cela se referme aisément et honnêtement, le frigo se porte très bien !  ::

----------


## lénou

> bah, vu les pâtées que l'on trouve maintenant avec des conditionnements  en briques, cela se referme aisément et honnêtement, le frigo se porte  très bien !


Je ne connais pas. Pas plus cher que les croquettes?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Bon, ben comme convenu, je viens donner le résultat de la transition de Misstinguette aux Applaws senior : succès! Etant très très très (très) fragile au niveau digestif, elle aurait pu ne pas s'y adapter... J'ai fait progressivement, sur un mois, hé bien c'est (presque) passé comme une lettre à la poste!
Elles sont un peu moins appétentes que ses précédentes croquettes (au poisson) mais sans céréales. Mon FA m'a fait une grève de la faim de 4 jours quand je suis arrivée à 75/25 sur ses frisk*es, mais il a fini par céder (ouf), et j'espère qu'il va reprendre un peu de poids, car il doit rejoindre sa nouvelle famille entre noël et premier de l'an. Le poil me paraît déjà mieux, mais je prends peut être mes rêves pour des réalités.

----------


## May-May

*Message supprimé.

Merci de prendre connaissance du règlement en ce qui concerne la publicité.*

----------


## mydreams

Bon j'ai déjà de meilleures selles et digestion en faisant moitié gosbi/josera, je sens que les josera sensi vont Enfin être les bonnes croq' pour mes loulous.. Après avoir fait toutes les sortes, on vas peut être y arriver^^  

Je redonnerai des nouvelles car il m'est souvent arrivé de crier victoire trop tôt et que les soucis de bidon reviennent au galop..

----------


## Phnix

Je vais voir pour tenter les Orijen 6-Fish. Quelqu'un a essayé ?

----------


## Quaraba

Moi, c'est génial. Energie, beau poil, quasiment pas de gaz, selles normales.

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## May-May

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un pourra m'aider, mais j'ose poser ma question :

Quelles serait les croquettes adaptées pour deux chiens, l'un ayant du poids à perdre et l'autre étant très athlétique ? 
Il faudrait des croquettes peu grasses mais qui ne fassent pas maigrir Belette. 

Je regardais les Acana Light & fit, mais j'ai peur que Belette perde du poids aussi. Du coup je suis un peu paumée, je ne sais pas de quel apport ils ont besoin.

Et je ne peux pas séparer les rations, ils mangent environ 300 grammes chacun sur toute une journée, je leur donne 150 grammes matin et soir, mais la ration du matin dure presque jusqu'au soir.
Je ne sais pas si je suis claire  :: 

C'est surtout avec les Purizon qu'Hiuc a pas mal grossi, alors qu'avec d'autres croquettes ayant le même taux de glucide j'ai pas eu ce souci... Donc je suis un peu perdue niveau compo.

----------


## lénou

Atavik, qu'en pensez-vous? Merci

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## joloclo

Il y a la recap page 358,et non aucune croq de grde surface.

May-May je ne sais pas trop quoi te conseiller car j'allais dir Acana mais si tu as peur que Belette maigrisse ....

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ may may: peut-être exclusive of gosbi du coup?

----------


## May-May

J'ai jeté un œil, pourquoi pas. Y a une différence entre avec / sans céréales concernant la prise de poids ?

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## lénou

Merci, j'ai trouvé la liste, mais pas de commentaires particuliers sur Atavik?
Une distributrice se trouve non loin de chez moi, voilà pourquoi je m'y intéresse. Merci

----------


## grisbouilli

Si je peux me permettre :

Lénou, tu posais la même question le 15/7/14  :: 




> J'ai trouvé cette marque de croquettes qu'Utah adore et bien plus "saines" que beaucoup d'autres!...
> http://www.atavik.fr/


Et YenZ t'avait répondu :




> On en a déjà parlé il y a bien longtemps d'Atavik, concept et site sympas, à ceci près qu'il y a bien trop de minéraux à mon gout (surtout gamme agneau, mais la gamme poulet n'est pas en reste), pas assez de variétés, encore près de 35% de glucides (un peu plus en chat qu'en chien, allez comprendre...) et que ça coute juste une fortune... 
> Perso justement sur le même créneau je trouve qu'il y a (bien) mieux, et surtout plus abordable



 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Oups, merci Grisbouilli, mais j'ai failli perdre ma louloute à cette période et plusieurs soucis perso, je n'ai donc pas vu: merci pour ce rappel! :-)

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Mes chiennes sont aux Bosch ( Sensible et Sénior )

Est ce que les changées pour Bozita ( même type ) serait bien mieux  ?

Merci

----------


## Bolinette

@ soniaidir : Rien en grande surface, mais certains magasins spécialisés font de bonnes croquettes sans céréales maintenant. Chez Bot*nic tu trouves la gamme cotenica maxima grainfree déclinée en version normale, sénior et hypoallergénique (poisson). (Si tu n'aimes pas commander sur internet)

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## Bolinette

Pareil, sans voiture et en ville c'est galère. je vois que tu es sur Lyon, tu peux essayer la compagnie des croquettes, ils font des tarifs spécial rhone alpes et la personne qui livre connait vraiment bien ses produits et répond à toutes les questions.

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## napalm

Hello hello, j'ai une petite question.

Ma chienne est au Acana light depuis un petit moment maintenant et je remarque qu'elle se démange énormément. Jusqu'à avoir des croutes qui apparaissent notamment au niveau des "aisselles" des pattes avant + sur le ventre. Vous pensez que ça pourrait être une allergie à ces croquettes ? Quelqu'un a eu un cas semblable avec ces croqs ?

Je précise que ce ne sont pas les parasites, elle vient juste d'être traitée et ça ne change rien... Après elle est rase-motte donc peut-être une allergie aux plantes.

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour !
Y a t-il des croquettes de recommandé pour un vieu chien ? merci

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## vans

> Bonjour !
> Y a t-il des croquettes de recommandé pour un vieu chien ? merci


peux-tu nous en dire un peu plus sur ce loulou ? Poids, en forme, ....

----------


## napalm

Oui je pensais consulter, c'était quoi ton shampooing ?

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## lily130/8

> Hello hello, j'ai une petite question.
> 
> Ma chienne est au Acana light depuis un petit moment maintenant et je remarque qu'elle se démange énormément. Jusqu'à avoir des croutes qui apparaissent notamment au niveau des "aisselles" des pattes avant + sur le ventre. Vous pensez que ça pourrait être une allergie à ces croquettes ? Quelqu'un a eu un cas semblable avec ces croqs ?
> 
> Je précise que ce ne sont pas les parasites, elle vient juste d'être traitée et ça ne change rien... Après elle est rase-motte donc peut-être une allergie aux plantes.


ça fait combien de temps qu'elle mange ces croquettes? parce qu'à mon avis si c'est une allergie alimentaire, ça se serait déclaré dans le mois qui suit environ.
tu as changé son shampoing?

----------


## surmulot

"Shampooing anti allergique en grande surface..", mais pour chien ? Car les shampooings pour humains ne sont pas adaptes aux chiens (ph different) et peuvent donc aggraver un pb cutane.

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## napalm

On est passé aux acana début juin mais effectivement, elle a commencé à se gratter à cette période. J'ai pris ça pour un problème de puces ou de sable et je l'ai traité. Je pensais que c'était le nexg*rd qui ne fonctionnait pas mais là tu me mets le doute...

----------


## vans

> On est passé aux acana début juin mais effectivement, elle a commencé à se gratter à cette période. J'ai pris ça pour un problème de puces ou de sable et je l'ai traité. Je pensais que c'était le nexg*rd qui ne fonctionnait pas mais là tu me mets le doute...


Si ces signes de grattages sont apparu au moment du changement de croquette, il est fort à parier que se soit une allergie alimentaire.
Change de croquette et tu en seras sur

----------


## napalm

Effectivement, est-ce que vous avez une bonne marque à me conseiller pour une chienne de 3ans et 8kg ? (pas hyper active...)
Dans le même genre que acana, vu qu'elles convenaient bien pour stabiliser son poids (contrairement aux orijen, qui l'ont fait enfler)

----------


## vans

tu souhaites du sans céréale ou avec ?
Les maxima adult sont pas mal et les retours sont positif

----------


## Tutti

Bonjour à tous, 
Après avoir vu les avis du forum et lu le livre toxic croquettes, j'ai décidé d'arrêter les royal canin sensitive préconisées par l'éleveuse de mes chiennes et de passer aux croquettes sans céréales. J'ai opté pour les acana light à cause de leur surpoids mais malgré une transition très lente, elles ne supportent pas et font des diarrhées, je me suis levée 3 fois par nuit  3 fois par semaine en une dizaine de jours. Est-ce que je dois arrêter et changer de croquettes ou persister. Peut-être que les sans céréales ne leur conviennent pas . Je précise que ce sont deux femelles cavalier king charles de 3 et 4 ans. Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

----------


## Djim

Bonjour à tous et toutes 

Cela fait un petit moment que je suis ce topic sans être néanmoins inscrite sur le forum, et je souhaitais tout d'abord vous remercier pour l'abondance d'infos que l'on trouve ici.

J'ai un petit chien (8.6 kg) depuis 3 mois, que je nourris aux croquettes éleveur, compo plus ou moins équivalentes à des RC. 

Seulement je me demande si elles lui conviennent :
- Il a tout le temps faim (après c'est un chien trouvé donc s'il a manqué je sais qu'il mendiera/volera toujours...)
- Il fait mini 3, voire 4 selles par jour. Certes il n'a pas la diarrhée, elles sont moulées mais je trouve que cela fait beaucoup tout de même. Il a aussi quelques gaz.
- Il se gratte sans qu'il ait de plaques/rougeurs ou autres...

Pour vous, est ce que toutes ces raisons nécessitent un changement de croquettes ?
J'ai lu la page 360. Seulement il y en a tellement de citées que je ne sais pas vraiment vers quoi m'orienter d'autant plus que je suis étudiante donc petit budget. Les Maxima sur NCLN sont vraiment mon budget max, et si je pouvais trouver moins cher ça m'arrangerait (peut être les Acana adult ?). Est ce que le fait qu'il se gratte justifierait que j'essaye des croquettes au poisson ou à l'agneau ?

Merci pour votre avis, à bientôt.

----------


## napalm

vans: j'avais cru lire que maxima c'était pas top pour un chien qui avait tendance à l'embonpoint...

Djim: je suis pas experte mais 3/4 fois minimum par jour je trouve ça beaucoup. Moi elle fait 1 voire 2 par jour, elle est réglé comme une horloge, toujours à la même heure et au même endroit.
Et je pense qu'ici on t'orientera sur d'autres croquettes que les RC...

----------


## Kerax

> Bonjour à tous, 
> Après avoir vu les avis du forum et lu le livre toxic croquettes, j'ai décidé d'arrêter les royal canin sensitive préconisées par l'éleveuse de mes chiennes et de passer aux croquettes sans céréales. J'ai opté pour les acana light à cause de leur surpoids mais malgré une transition très lente, elles ne supportent pas et font des diarrhées, je me suis levée 3 fois par nuit  3 fois par semaine en une dizaine de jours. Est-ce que je dois arrêter et changer de croquettes ou persister. Peut-être que les sans céréales ne leur conviennent pas . Je précise que ce sont deux femelles cavalier king charles de 3 et 4 ans. Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


Diarrhées aussi pour mon Westie avec Acana Light, depuis j'ai opté pour les Gosbi Free adult sans céréales et plus de problèmes.

----------


## Yumi

Bonjour!

Une amie va bientôt accueillir un chiot chez elle et j'aimerai la guider vers des croquettes le plus adaptées possible. De plus j'aimerai refaire le point avec ceux chez mes parents, une chienne de 2 ans et un papynou de 9 ans =)
Pouvez vous m'indiquez les pourcentages d'une compo idéale svp?
Avez vous des marques à conseiller? Déconseiller?
Savez quelles marques testent ou non sur les animaux?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!

----------


## vans

> vans: j'avais cru lire que maxima c'était pas top pour un chien qui avait tendance à l'embonpoint.


Sa dépend de l'activité de ton chien.
s'il bouge pas du tout, en effet il risque de prendre un peu de bisou ^^

Sinon tu peux essayer les orijen senior qui sont moins grasse que les maxima

----------


## Djim

> Djim: je suis pas experte mais 3/4 fois minimum par jour je trouve ça beaucoup. Moi elle fait 1 voire 2 par jour, elle est réglé comme une horloge, toujours à la même heure et au même endroit.
> Et je pense qu'ici on t'orientera sur d'autres croquettes que les RC...


Je ne demande qu'à changer  :: 
Sur NCLN les Gosbi agneau/riz rentrent dans mon budget et ont l'air pas mal, vous me les conseillez ?

----------


## vans

Djim : elles sont tres bien ces croquettes mais la gamme au poulet riz est mieux

----------


## Tutti

> Diarrhées aussi pour mon Westie avec Acana Light, depuis j'ai opté pour les Gosbi Free adult sans céréales et plus de problèmes.


Merci et tu as fait une transition longue?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Pouvez vous m'indiquez les pourcentages d'une compo idéale svp?


Alimentation : comment choisir ?

----------


## Djim

> Djim : elles sont tres bien ces croquettes mais la gamme au poulet riz est mieux


Mon chien se gratte pas mal avec ses croquettes actuelles au poulet. Pas mal de personnes me disent que dans ce cas faut tenter une gamme agneau ou poisson... Je ne sais pas.

----------


## May-May

Gosbi Grain free commandées. On va voir ce que ça donne. 

Mais je commence vraiment à être à court d'idée.

----------


## vans

> Mon chien se gratte pas mal avec ses croquettes actuelles au poulet. Pas mal de personnes me disent que dans ce cas faut tenter une gamme agneau ou poisson... Je ne sais pas.


Si tu donnes des équivalent au RC, je parirait plus que les grattage sont du à la mauvaise qualité des croquettes. Car il doit y avoir trois gouttes de poulet et le reste de ***** dedans ^^
Donc dans un premier temps j'essayerai celle au poulet puis si sa va toujours pas je partirai sut agneau ou poisson. ^^

----------


## Djim

> Si tu donnes des équivalent au RC, je parirait plus que les grattage sont du à la mauvaise qualité des croquettes. Car il doit y avoir trois gouttes de poulet et le reste de ***** dedans ^^
> Donc dans un premier temps j'essayerai celle au poulet puis si sa va toujours pas je partirai sut agneau ou poisson. ^^


J'ai jeté le sac mais je me souviens que le poulet était en 1ere position de la compo mais c'était écrit seulement 26% je crois en effet...
Merci de tes conseils.  :Smile:

----------


## vans

> J'ai jeté le sac mais je me souviens que le poulet était en 1ere position de la compo mais c'était écrit seulement 26% je crois en effet...
> Merci de tes conseils.


Et si c'était du poulet frais, c'était vraiment trois gouttes ^^ 

Du coup tu lui donnes quoi en ce moment à ton chien ?

----------


## lily130/8

> Alimentation : comment choisir ?


je m'étonne de voir que tu conseilles seulement 25% de protéines pour des croquettes d'entretien, alors qu'on lit ici qu'il en faut plutôt entre 30 et 45% de gros. 
puis tu conseilles 12% de graisses, et un aliment avec seulement 12% de graisses et 25% de protéines va donc contenir énormément de glucides.... j'ai du mal à saisir là  ::

----------


## Quaraba

> Gosbi Grain free commandées. On va voir ce que ça donne. 
> 
> Mais je commence vraiment à être à court d'idée.


Dans ton cas, c'est vraiment compliqué car Hiduc a besoin de maigrir et Belette, non.

J'ai déjà essayé les gosbi grain free. Résultat: Bonne appétence, selles OK. C'est parfait en ration d'entretien mais pas pour les chiens actifs.
Après, faut voir ce que cela donne avec Belette.

----------


## May-May

Ouais là c'est compliqué, Belette est athlétique et Hiduc c'est une patate, et même avec l'exercice que je lui fait faire il a pris du poids 

Donc là je suis un peu perdue, à la rigueur faut que je trouve comment complémenter la ration de Belette éventuellement.

----------


## Quaraba

Tu m'étonnes, il y a de quoi être perdue dans cette jungle de croquettes. 
Tu as raison, sinon il faudra complémenter Belette. 
C'est dommage que tu puisses pas reprendre Acana car Belette était parfaite.

----------


## May-May

comment ça "était" ? 

Les acana le souci c'est le prix, à force c'est vraiment hors de prix...

----------


## Djim

> Et si c'était du poulet frais, c'était vraiment trois gouttes ^^ 
> 
> Du coup tu lui donnes quoi en ce moment à ton chien ?


Ces croquettes-ci justement (j'en avais pris 20kg).
Là j'arrive bientôt à la fin, donc je vois pour changer...
Par contre les Gosbi, il faut en donner beaucoup non ? Sur le site fabricant, il est noté 180gr pour un chien de 10kg ! ( http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/exc.../chicken-rice/)
Actuellement je donne que 100 grammes... Dans ces cas là, autant que je prenne des croquettes un peu plus chères type Maxima, Acana ou TOTW mais où il n'y a pas besoin d'en donner autant.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> je m'étonne de voir que tu conseilles seulement 25% de protéines pour des croquettes d'entretien, alors qu'on lit ici qu'il en faut plutôt entre 30 et 45% de gros. 
> puis tu conseilles 12% de graisses, et un aliment avec seulement 12% de graisses et 25% de protéines va donc contenir énormément de glucides.... j'ai du mal à saisir là


Tu noteras que j'ai écrit ; "Ce sont des valeurs conseillées minimales "
Ca veut dire qu'il faut AU MOINS 25% de protéines - c'est le minimum vital. Peut être faut il insister davantage sur le fait que MINIMUM, ça veut dire qu'il faut au moins ça, mais que n'importe quoi au dessus, c'est encore mieux ? J'avais pensé que souligner suffirait. Ceci dit c'est la version rapide, j'aurais pu détailler un peu plus. pour les lipides et le Ca/P par exemple pour les chiots.

----------


## vans

> Ces croquettes-ci justement (j'en avais pris 20kg).
> Là j'arrive bientôt à la fin, donc je vois pour changer...
> Par contre les Gosbi, il faut en donner beaucoup non ? Sur le site fabricant, il est noté 180gr pour un chien de 10kg ! ( http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/exc.../chicken-rice/)
> Actuellement je donne que 100 grammes... Dans ces cas là, autant que je prenne des croquettes un peu plus chères type Maxima, Acana ou TOTW mais où il n'y a pas besoin d'en donner autant.


il ne faut pas se fier au indication des paquets. Ils sont la à titre indicatif.
Si j'aurai suivi les indications de purizon ,je devrais donner 230gr de croquettes alors que je lui en donne que 130gr.

En general, on donne à un chien 1 à 1,2% de croquette par jour donc dans ton cas cela correspond à 80 à 100gr.

----------


## Djim

> il ne faut pas se fier au indication des paquets. Ils sont la à titre indicatif.
> Si j'aurai suivi les indications de purizon ,je devrais donner 230gr de croquettes alors que je lui en donne que 130gr.
> 
> En general, on donne à un chien 1 à 1,2% de croquette par jour donc dans ton cas cela correspond à 80 à 100gr.


ça marche, je lui ferai essayer les Gosbi alors. Merci beaucoup de ton aide.  :Smile:

----------


## lily130/8

ah oui désolée Muzarègne, j'ai lu trop vite  ::

----------


## joloclo

> Ouais là c'est compliqué, Belette est athlétique et Hiduc c'est une patate, et même avec l'exercice que je lui fait faire il a pris du poids 
> 
> Donc là je suis un peu perdue, à la rigueur faut que je trouve comment complémenter la ration de Belette éventuellement.


Tu peux pas compléter avec de l'humide ?

----------


## May-May

Non, comme je l'avais déjà expliqué, Belette ne supporte pas, j'avais testé plusieurs marques, ça la rend malade

----------


## joloclo

Ah zut,je n'avais pas vu,désolée .

----------


## May-May

Il n'y a pas de souci  :: 

Mais effectivement, on me l'avait déjà conseillé, mais clairement elle tolère hyper mal la nourriture humide.

Ce ne serait pas drôle si c'était simple  ::

----------


## -Orl-

Personne n'a d'avis sur les Optima Nova ?
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...ter/optimanova

----------


## Poupoune 73

c'est très cher pour ce que c'est. et poulet frais en 1er ingrédient, c'est pour tromper l'acheteur: une fois déshydraté pour être incorporé à  la croquette, il n'en reste pas grand chose...
et 26% de prot c'est vraiment faible
au choix regarde plutôt profine ou mieux exclusive of gosbi

----------


## Yumi

> Alimentation : comment choisir ?


Merci!  :Smile:

----------


## eslifa

Coucou petit retour des wolfood gamme agneau pour ma boubou très très très fragile des intestin
Donc pour commencer elle s est jeter sur la gamelle les deux premier jour pour apres les bouder malgrer ajout d huile de saumon sauvage ou rehydratation
Coter selle alors la je suis au top du top ...une a deux selles par jour tres bien mouler
Malgrer quel boude je perciste avec celle ci car ses la premiere fois qu une croquette lui correspond
Je suis qu a 15 jours donc je reviendrai vous faire un petit retour encore plus tard
Niveau taille elle sont assez petite mais comme se sont des croquette toutes race et tout stade de vie jen conclu que c est pour cette raison
Elle me semble aussi bien riche..ma louloute avait toujour faim avant la elle semble caler et ne reclame pu a longueur de journee
Voila ma petite expererience

----------


## mel-âne

pour la personne qui cherche des croquettes de qualité à pris raisonnable, moi j'ai ( en mélange) les bosch ( sensitive ou agneau et riz ou poisson et pomme de terre), ces croquettes sont à environ une trentaine d'euro les 15 kg et ce sont de très bonnes croquettes ( mon dogue de bordeaux étant mon indicateur, ses crottes sont belles, bien moulées, et il a tjr un beau poil ça me suffit) pour un prix raisonnable je trouve. Après moi je mélange avec josera festival car les bosch seules il a du mal à les manger ( pas trop appétantes apparemment)

----------


## lily130/8

> Personne n'a d'avis sur les Optima Nova ?
> http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...ter/optimanova


je trouve que les gammes Adult Sensitive Salmon & Potato ,  Adult Digestive Rabbit & Potato sont pas mal du tout. mais 27% de protéines c'est un peu juste.

et je trouve que les gammes chicken and rice ont quand même un bon rapport qualité/prix.

la gamme obesity semble pas mal aussi: 34% de protéines et 9% de graisses

----------


## -Orl-

Merci pour vos avis.  :Smile: 

Je cherche à changer de croquettes (actuellement au Exclusive of Gosbi), j'aimerais prendre des croquettes que je peux trouver sur Zooplus (comme ça je peux grouper mes commandes, c'est plus simple, car actuellement je commande les croquettes des chiens sur NCLN et tout le reste sur Zooplus).

Je suis aux croquettes sénior pour mon mâle de 9 ans, et aux croquettes adulte pour ma femelle de bientôt 5 ans (qui a tendance à être maigre).

Je cherche quelque chose d'équivalent, ou de mieux en qualité par rapport au Gosbi (Exclusive of Gosbi Sénior pour mon mâle, et Exclusive of Gosbi Chicken & Rice pour ma femelle), mais en restant dans un budget similaire (3€20/Kg actuellement pour ma femelle, et 3€26/kg pour mon mâle), je suis pas à quelques centimes près, mais j'aimerais ne pas dépasser les 4€/Kg (je précise que je prends en sac de 15kg).


J'ai fais un tour sur Zooplus en me basant sur la liste page 358, et les marques citées qui sont à la fois sur Zooplus et dans mon budget sont ces 3 là (peut être qu'il y en a d'autre qui pourrait convenir mais qui n'apparaissent pas dans la liste page 358, je suis ouverte aux propositions) :

Taste of the wild
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...te_of_the_wild

Purizon : 
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...futter/purizon

Et Lucullus :
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...utter/lukullus

Mais aucune de ces marques ne propose de gamme sénior, alors est ce que je peux trouver quelque chose d'adapté pour mon mâle et pour ma femelle (je précise que je peux leur donner des marques et des gammes différentes, c'est pas un soucis) ?
Des conseils ?

----------


## May-May

TOTW et Purizon ça a été une cata ici  :: 

TOTW parce qu'ils ne les digéraient pas bien, et Purizon parce qu'Hiduc a pris énormément de poids malgré le fait qu'il se dépense bien à côté (les deux j'ai pris la gamme poisson, je précise au cas où).

----------


## grisbouilli

A vous lire, je ne comprends plus grand-chose  ::   :: .

Par rapport au pourcentage de protéines, vous dites :




> Tu noteras que j'ai écrit ; "Ce sont des valeurs conseillées minimales "
> Ca veut dire qu'il faut AU MOINS 25% de protéines - c'est le minimum vital. Peut être faut il insister davantage sur le fait que MINIMUM, ça veut dire qu'il faut au moins ça, mais que n'importe quoi au dessus, c'est encore mieux ? J'avais pensé que souligner suffirait. Ceci dit c'est la version rapide, j'aurais pu détailler un peu plus. pour les lipides et le Ca/P par exemple pour les chiots.





> c'est très cher pour ce que c'est. et poulet frais en 1er ingrédient, c'est pour tromper l'acheteur: une fois déshydraté pour être incorporé à la croquette, il n'en reste pas grand chose...
> et 26% de prot c'est vraiment faible
> au choix regarde plutôt profine ou mieux exclusive of gosbi





> je trouve que les gammes Adult Sensitive Salmon & Potato , Adult Digestive Rabbit & Potato sont pas mal du tout. mais 27% de protéines c'est un peu juste.


Qu'en est-il alors des Exclusive of Gosbi lamb&rice par exemple, qui n'ont que 24% protéines (et 16% matières grasses) ?? 

Comme elles sont très souvent plébiscitées et conseillées sur le forum, ce sont celles que je donne à présent à mon chien, en désespoir de cause puisqu'il ne supporte pas les Orijen, Acana, Applaws, Maxima (selles très molles, bien qu'un peu moins avec les Maxima).
(et c'est un fait qu'il y a une nette amélioration des selles)

Mais donc, niveau protéines, c'est loin d'être bien alors ? 
Ou alors il y a une subtilité (qualité des protéines, % des autres composants, ou que sais-je) que j'ai pas captée  ::  mais qui fait que ces croquettes sont quand même meilleures que celles dont on parle plus haut ?
Moi plus rien piger  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -Orl-

> TOTW et Purizon ça a été une cata ici 
> 
> TOTW parce qu'ils ne les digéraient pas bien, et Purizon parce qu'Hiduc a pris énormément de poids malgré le fait qu'il se dépense bien à côté (les deux j'ai pris la gamme poisson, je précise au cas où).


Merci pour ton retour d'expérience May May.
Tes chiens ont ils des soucis de digestion habituellement ?

Pour la prise de poids des Purizon, ça pourrait être intéressant pour ma chienne par contre (vu qu'elle est plutôt maigre).

----------


## May-May

Non aucun souci habituellement, c'est juste avec cette marque là.

----------


## vans

ici, mon loulou de 8 mois est au purizon puppy et il les tolère tres bien.
La transition avec les PP a été un peu laborieuse (crotte pas moulé mais pas de diarrhée) car je pense que j'y suis aller trop vite. Donc j'ai repris la transition mais sur 3 semaines (une semaine 1/3, une semaine 2/3 et une semaine 2,5/3)
Et tout est nikel maintenant. Poils nikel, crotte nikel, appétance nikel, ...

Les purizon c'est vraiment du cas par cas

----------


## vans

> pour la personne qui cherche des croquettes de qualité à pris raisonnable, moi j'ai ( en mélange) les bosch ( sensitive ou agneau et riz ou poisson et pomme de terre), ces croquettes sont à environ une trentaine d'euro les 15 kg et ce sont de très bonnes croquettes ( mon dogue de bordeaux étant mon indicateur, ses crottes sont belles, bien moulées, et il a tjr un beau poil ça me suffit) pour un prix raisonnable je trouve. Après moi je mélange avec josera festival car les bosch seules il a du mal à les manger ( pas trop appétantes apparemment)


Bosch c'est vraiment pas terrible. Je préfère 1000 fois mieux Josera (pour certaines gammes) que bosch.
Il y a vraiment beaucoup trop céréale la dedans (maïs, orge, blé, riz, ...) et tres peu de viande. 

Il ne faut pas croire que ton chien digère tres bien les bosch qu'elles sont forcement bonne pour lui. Ce n'est pas un gage de qualité.
C'est à nous (humain) de décrypter les compo des croquettes pour savoir dans un premier temps si elles sont bonne ou pas, puis on les "test" sur nos chiens pour savoir s'ils les digèrent bien.

Et tu le dis toi meme, ton chien ne mange pas les Bosch si elles sont pas mélangé. Donc il ne les aime pas alors pourquoi continuer à lui donner

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'avais commencé à remplir mon panier sur un site espagnol avec des ziwipeak, dont je voulais me servir comme friandises, c'était chouette et tout.
Puis au moment de payer, j'ai réalisé que pour 39  j'avais UN KILO TROIS de miamachien - du coup j'ai tout refermé avec horreur.

----------


## mel-âne

vans, en fait (attention ça va être long ^^) à la base j'étais juste aux josera festival. Elles sont super dans la mesure où elles sont appétantes, elles semblent bien digérées ( crottes belles et assez petites) et que mon doudou a un super beau poil. Ensuite on part en vacances et là horreur on se rend compte que pour deux semaines ça va être trop chaud le stock (oui j'ai oublié de commander chez zooplus ^^) donc hop direction H..A au lux car on sait que chez eux les josera sont là et environ au mm prix que chez zooplus ... Mais la double horreur plus de josera donc on regarde et on décide de prendre des bosch sensitive agneau et riz. C'était quitte ou double en fait ... 
En se rendant compte que notre indicateur roux mangeait on a gardé ce mélange. Mais là on a accueilli Grenade a la maison et un jour on s'est retrouvé sans josera car madame a éventré un sac et a bouffé tout ce qu'elle pouvait ... donc là beh en attendant que zooplus livre ils étaient au bosh tout seul et notre dogue de bordeaux a mangé un peu moins facilement. 
Tu me diras maintenant pourquoi ne pas juste commander des josera ? Alors c'est simple : les autres josera (même sensitive) mon rouquin ne les mange pas ou il les digère mal ( caca mou). Et si je mets juste des festival, le labrador (qui les adore) grossit... 
Autre chose, en terme d'appétence notre dogue de bordeaux n'est pas un bon indicateur car pendant plus de deux mois on devait ruser pour le faire manger (d'où l'arrivée des josera festival à la maison). 
Les deux autres chiens mangent les bosch sans problème. et puis on a pris des sensitive agneaux et riz car grenade a tendance a faire des crottes un peu molle... voilà ! 
Et dernière chose. On part du principe que c'est un gage de qualité parce que le dogue de bordeaux les digère .... parce qu'il a des problèmes de digestion ... je vais pas raconter tout mais entre ses 2.5 mois et ses 1.5 ans on était presque chez les véto 1 fois par mois si c'est pas deux à cause de gastro ... et depuis qu'on mélange bosch et josera plus aucun souci !!  
voilà ...

----------


## Phoenounette

Je me suis finalement fait une raison pour les croquettes de mon chiot et platinum c'est vraiment très bien pour elle surtout qu'elle a tendance à gober ses croquettes et boire comme un trou après

----------


## lily130/8

Si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un voilà à quoi ressemblent les croquettes terra canis



Elles ont une bonne appétence, même chez les chats!

----------


## joloclo

16 E 50 le kg !!!!!!! Pas vu les taux Ca Ph mais de toutes façons franchement trop cher pour moi  pourtant chats et chien st à l'humide de cette marque ce qui me ruine déjà lol

----------


## surmulot

Je viens de voir leur site elles ont lair top comme les boites ! Le prix aussi mais si cest de la qualite (boeuf ou poulet) chez un boucher de Munich. Prot 30% cest raisonnable je trouve et que du muscle pour le boeuf.

On ne les trouve pas en boutique juste pr les tester ?

----------


## vans

Mel-âne : je ne critique pas ton choix de croquette mais il y a vraiment mieux. 

Ici nous essayons de donner des conseils pour nourrir les chiens avec ce qu'il y a de mieux : croquette avec le maximum de viande. Et non avec des céréales comme les poules.
un chien est un carnivore alors pourquoi le priver de viande :-S

La plus part des chiens ont de belle crotte, poils,...  C'est pas pour autant que c'est bon pour eux.....

----------


## lily130/8

> 16 E 50 le kg !!!!!!! Pas vu les taux Ca Ph mais de toutes façons franchement trop cher pour moi  pourtant chats et chien st à l'humide de cette marque ce qui me ruine déjà lol


oui le prix est vraiment abusé... j'avais fais une grosse commande pour les chats et j'ai juste pris 1kg de croquettes pour m'en servir de friandise.

----------


## Nanastuce

Bonjour, quelqu'un a un retour sur les lucullus ?

----------


## May-May

Gosbi bien arrivées ce soir, on va pouvoir commencer la transition  :Smile:

----------


## Quaraba

Surmulot, je ne crois pas qu'on les trouve en boutique. Les boites n'ont pas l'air top : elles sont top.

----------


## Poponemo

Des avis sur les croquettes Profine Junior sont-elles bonnes ? Ou y'a t-il mieux pour le même prix (45€) ?
C'est pour un épagneul de 5 mois.

----------


## D-elphine

> Bonjour, quelqu'un a un retour sur les lucullus ?


j'avais essayé et j' ai vite arrêté car les chiens avaient des crottes en grand volume et "friable" sinon ils les mangeaient très bien

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un voilà à quoi ressemblent les croquettes terra canis
> 
> Pièce jointe 241800
> 
> Elles ont une bonne appétence, même chez les chats!


Ce sont les poulet (canireo) c'est ça ?
tu autrais les % de Ca et P sur l'emballage ? (ne figurent pas sur le site)

----------


## Pitchoun'

Voici une vidéo que chaque propriétaire de chien devrait voir...  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152498784217876

----------


## mel-âne

vans j'avais bien compris que tu donnais ton avis et que tu ne dénigrais pas forcément tt ce que je disais  
Mais par contre pour revenir sur les bosch, les agneaux et riz et pomme de terre et poisson, il y a 21.5% de protéines et pour les josera c'est 26% donc c'est pas si mal

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## Poupoune 73

les poulet riz 16/26 est leur seule gamme correcte. si tu es en rhone alpes tu auras des tarifs avantageux chez la compagnie des croquettes
http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/d...-en-15-kg.html

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## Poupoune 73

dommage, elle est moins bien que la référence que j'ai citée. voilà pourquoi j'ai bien précisé que seule la gamme poulet riz 26/16 est potable chez josera

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## Quaraba

Muzarègne: au mois de septembre, tu avais pris les high gosbi energy.  Je ne retrouve pas la page ou tu dis ce que tu en as pensé.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Normal, je n'en ai pas parlé  ::  . Heu a priori ça a l'air bien, niveau poids : la chienne que j'avais du mal à maintenir en état avec le puppy vient juste de finir la transition RC > gosbi HE donc je ne peux pas dire, sinon j'ai une jack a qui j'ai du augmenter pas mal mais c'est bon elle est OK (chienne TRES speed), une cane corso que je n'arrive pas à faire grossir mais j'augmente lentement, on va continuer sur cette lancée, une chiot boulam qui grandit bien avec une jolie musculature et mince (elle est rationnée strictement).
Pour la digestion quelques diarrhées intermittentes mais je pense que là c'est stabilisé, bien même pour la jack qui a une ration plutôt conséquente pour son format (je ne fais pas de transition - sauf pour une chienne - donc les débuts peuvent être un peu rocknroll).


Bon bref pour l'instant j'en suis contente, on va voir à plus long terme.

----------


## Quaraba

Merci pour les infos.

----------


## Kerax

Croquettes Vétérinaires ? Une Arnaque de Pro ! 
http://www.dur-a-avaler.com/croquett...s-arnaque-pro/

----------


## mydreams

Et bien en attendant moi je suis très satisfaite des Josera Sensi!! mes chiens ont Enfin! trouvé un équilibre digestif ce qui n'était pas gagné après tant d'essai de marque pourtant au top et de galère exaspérante de santé de mal en pire.. 

Je vois qu'on dit que ce n'est pas "potable" je suis pas de cet avis... Certes ce sont pas les meilleures mais c'est pas de la M**** non plus...  Bon je n'ai pas eu le "choix" dans mon cas, et là c'est mieux que Hill's, Virbac ou Rc véto spécial digest qui me "guettait" si ça n'allait toujours pas.. mon véto me convainquait tant bien que mal de m'y mettre pour leur bien..
Mais bon voilà même si j'aurais préféré une autre gamme avec une super compo comme j'ai essayé avec mes zozos, orijen, acana, gosbi, platinum.. je considère la compo des Josera bien convenable malgré tout. Bon compromis dirais je  

De plus mes loulous pourtant fort difficile les mangent bien pour le moment, tout se passe pour le mieux, et plus de gazs, prouts infecte^^.. ballonnements et diarrhée à répétition, des belles selles et bidon en paix pour les deux ça n'a pas de prix   je croise les doigts pour que cette stabilité perdure! 

Merci bien vans pour tout tes conseils et sympathie

----------


## emmajojo

bonjour à tous,

mes chiennes de 12 et 13 ans mangent depuis longtemps des croquettes acana grand chien
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/215075
mais depuis plusieurs mois, elles se grattent, ont parfois des plaques et sentent mauvais (trop de sébum).

mon véto m'a suggéré des croquettes hypoallergéniques de marques "classiques", mais je n'ai pas trop envie de leur faire manger du riz, en résumé...

je pensais tester celles-ci
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/215073
mais il parait qu'elles sont de très petite taille, j'avoue que ça me chagrine pas mal...

bref, auriez-vous des croquettes qui limitent les problèmes de peau, et pas trop petites, à me suggérer?

et dernière chose, une véto homéo/naturopathe m'a dit que les pommes de terre favorisaient les gratouilles, avez-vous déjà eu ce souci?

merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## Phnix

Dog réagit mal à la pomme de terre, donc je suis d'accord sur les gratouilles  
Il est plutôt bien avec les Gosbi Lamb & Rice là, je vais tenter les Orijen 6-Fish pour voir si je peux remonter le taux de protéine (grand défaut de ses Gosbi). J'attends mon petit paquet en tout cas... (Parce que si diarrhée et/ou gratouilles, je préfère un paquet de 2kg que de 12 à donner)

----------


## vans

mydream : je suis bien contente que tu es trouvée enfin les bonnes croquettes pour tes loulous. 
Pourvu que sa dure.
Si tu vois que tes loulous se lasse, tu peux ajouter de l'huile de saumon, jus des boites de thon, ...

----------


## VanesSparrow

Bonjour,

Ma mère a une chienne caniche moyen de 12 ans. Elle est diabétique, donc 2 piqures par jour. Le véto lui avait dit de prendre des croquettes spécifiques de chez lui mais impossible de lui faire avaler, elle préfère rester sans manger qu'y toucher.
Donc ma mère a opté pour des croquettes "light" de marque Ultima je crois, mais elle aimerait savoir s'il y a des croquettes spécifiques au diabète et qui aient la réputation de beaucoup plaire aux chiens.
D'autant qu'en plus la chienne boit énormément donc elle fait des flaques partout dans la maison, ma mère fait une bâtée de serpillères tous les jours  
Je ne connais pas la composition des Ultima mais à mon avis les croquettes en sont la cause.
Des conseils et suggestions à lui donner ?
Merci  :Smile:

----------


## DROIT DE REPONSE

Un grand bonjour à celles qui se souviendront de moi (Isabelle P.) et aux autres bien sur !

J'interviens ce jour pour vous parler des croquettes de la marque PRONATURE.

Je ne sais si vous en avez déjà parlé sur ce topic mais, depuis quelques semaines, j'alimente mes chiens avec ces croquettes et, bien qu'ayant changé à plusieurs reprises de marque, j'avoue n'avoir jamais trouvé de croquettes aussi appétentes (Je prends CANARD A  L'ORANGE) : elles font l'unanimité dans ma meute (14 chiens) mêrme auprès des plus difficiles.

Et je peux vous dire que c'est tout-à-fait extraordinaire !

Si quelqu'un veut bien me dire ce que vaut la composition ?

----------


## lily130/8

> Ce sont les poulet (canireo) c'est ça ?
> tu autrais les % de Ca et P sur l'emballage ? (ne figurent pas sur le site)


non, il y a pas plus d'info sur l'emballage que sur le site

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un grand bonjour à celles qui se souviendront de moi (Isabelle P.) et aux autres bien sur !
> 
> J'interviens ce jour pour vous parler des croquettes de la marque PRONATURE.
> 
> Je ne sais si vous en avez déjà parlé sur ce topic mais, depuis quelques semaines, j'alimente mes chiens avec ces croquettes et, bien qu'ayant changé à plusieurs reprises de marque, j'avoue n'avoir jamais trouvé de croquettes aussi appétentes (Je prends CANARD A  L'ORANGE) : elles font l'unanimité dans ma meute (14 chiens) mêrme auprès des plus difficiles.
> 
> Et je peux vous dire que c'est tout-à-fait extraordinaire !
> 
> Si quelqu'un veut bien me dire ce que vaut la composition ?


elle ont un mauvais rapport ca/p mais à part ça elles sont pas mal.

----------


## surmulot

C'est ca le probleme, le manque de transparence sur les etiquettes. Jepluche toutes les marques revendues en France et sous des apparences allechantes nindiquent pas la totalite ou des ingredients ou des composants analytiques y compris ds les crocs veto !

----------


## emmajojo

> Dog réagit mal à la pomme de terre, donc je suis d'accord sur les gratouilles


merci Phnix  :Smile:

----------


## mydreams

Oui moi aussi vans pfffiou   vi j'en ai de l'huile de saumon de Ncln   c'est un vrai miracle niveau appétence ça c'est sur. Sur les Gosbi j'étais obligée d'en mettre régulièrement ça trainait, les Josera pour l'instant aucun soucis  Merci encore à toi en tout cas j'y croyais plus

----------


## Phnix

J'adhère à l'huile de saumon, Dog a un poil nickel (et une santé qui détonne) !
Mon copain l'appelle "mon petit saumon" ou "mon poil de Grizzly" (vu que je prends la Grizzly) quand il le caresse

----------


## nizinny

Pourriez vous m'indiquer le pourquoi du comment de l'usage d'huile de saumon... Quels sont les effets? Combien faut-il en donner?
Sinon, Jana est passée au Gosbi lamb and rice... Visiblement, elle les attend avec impatience! Sauf, que je trouve ses crottes un peu dures et vraiment petites... Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu le même souci? 
Existe-il une gamme chez acana avec un peu de riz? Merci et bon dimanche

----------


## May-May

Bon, j'avais pas trop réalisé, mais Hiduc a grossi avec les Purizon et Belette a maigri 

Du coup j'ai un peu peur avec les Giosbi, comme Belette est athlétique elle n'est pas "maigre", mais il ne faut pas qu'elle continue de perdre...
Du coup je ne sais pas quoi lui donner pour complémenter sa gamelle (pour rappel, elle ne supporte pas la nourriture humide) ?

----------


## Quaraba

May-May: tu peux lui augmenter la ration et la complémenter avec la Grizzli.

Est-ce que par hasard, vu qu'ils ont la gamelle à volonté: Hiduc ne se sert pas dans celle de Belette. C'est peut-être l'explication.

----------


## May-May

Non, je mets de l'huile de saumon dans la gamelle de Belette et lui n'aime pas ça, donc je sais qu'il n'y touche pas.
Ils mangent vraiment raisonnablement, Belette mange un peu plus qu'Hiduc (mais les efforts physiques ne sont pas les mêmes).

----------


## surmulot

La croquette ideale n'existe pas meme pour un  chien en bonne sante. Je recherche une croquette qui reproduise la ration menagere (viande/poisson/oeuf, legumes/fruits/feculent, eventuellement riz brun), en croquettes donc totalement equilibree mais jai beau fouiller le net et les marques je ne trouve rien !

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir

Mon chien qui va avoir 15 ans ne mangeait que des croquettes mais apres consultation d'un spécialiste on va lui rajouter un peu de Patee (des id).
Cependant elles se vendent par 370g.
Je pense lui en donner un tiers par jour.
Sur zooplus, je n'ai pas vu les couvercles qui vont avec.
Qui peut me dire où en trouver ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Pitchoun'

J'en avais acheté ci-après : http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/c...e-p-13705.html

----------


## DROIT DE REPONSE

Pas d'autres réponses pour les PRONATURE ?

Personne ne connait ?

----------


## vans

> Pas d'autres réponses pour les PRONATURE ?
> 
> Personne ne connait ?


Je ne connais pas du tout
j'ai été donc regarder les compo.
la gamme poulet est la mieux que se soit en prot ou en gras les taux sont correct. Et le taux ca/p est correct aussi mais il y a des céréales
mais la gamme canard est très grasse donc elle convient au chien très actif et le taux ca/p est trop élever donc à long terme tes chien risque d'avoir des soucis au niveau des reins. 
Donc oublie la gamme canard et passe sur le poulet si tu veux garder cette marque de croquette.

----------


## DROIT DE REPONSE

Merci Vans.

En plus, la gamme Poulet est moins chère !

Je vais essayer donc et reviendrai vous dire si elles sont aussi appétentes que celels au Canard !

----------


## VanesSparrow

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma mère a une chienne caniche moyen de 12 ans. Elle est diabétique, donc 2 piqures par jour. Le véto lui avait dit de prendre des croquettes spécifiques de chez lui mais impossible de lui faire avaler, elle préfère rester sans manger qu'y toucher.
> Donc ma mère a opté pour des croquettes "light" de marque Ultima je crois, mais elle aimerait savoir s'il y a des croquettes spécifiques au diabète et qui aient la réputation de beaucoup plaire aux chiens.
> D'autant qu'en plus la chienne boit énormément donc elle fait des flaques partout dans la maison, ma mère fait une bâtée de serpillères tous les jours  
> Je ne connais pas la composition des Ultima mais à mon avis les croquettes en sont la cause.
> Des conseils et suggestions à lui donner ?
> Merci


Personne pour me conseiller sur les croquettes pour chiens diabétiques ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour un chien diabétique, il faut impérativement très peu de glucides = d'amidon = très peu de céréales. Le contraire des croquettes de supermarché donc !

----------


## VanesSparrow

> Pour un chien diabétique, il faut impérativement très peu de glucides = d'amidon = très peu de céréales. Le contraire des croquettes de supermarché donc !


D'accord merci  ::

----------


## joloclo

Perso tant pis pour la compo mais pour un diabétique je resterais sur des croq médicalisées .

----------


## grisbouilli

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> Un petit retour sur les Gosbi lamb & rice.
> Il y a quelques jours, je parlais de mon chien qui ne supportait plus les Maxima grain free. Malgré de bons résultats au début, ses selles sont devenues molles à très molles et son poil très sec.
> (ne supporte pas non plus les Orijen, Acana, Applaws précédemment testées)
> Mon chien doit être un des rares à ne pas supporter les Maxima...
> Une amie m'a revendu un sac de Gosbi lamb & rice et là, à moitié Maxima moitié Gosbi, miracle, selles à nouveau fermes et juste 2 x par jour. Pourvu que ça dure.
> Mais visiblement, la présence de riz améliore beaucoup les choses.
> ...



Bon ben, les Gosbi lamb&rice, c'est finalement plutôt bof  :Frown: .
Si ces croquettes ont amélioré les selles de mon chien, elles l'ont fait grossir aussi  :: . Je me demandais pourquoi je ne savais plus fermer son collier au même trou... il a pris 2 kg  :: .

Pourtant, je donne beaucoup moins que les rations conseillées sur le sac. Je lui donne 320 gr/jour, il pèse (pesait) 31 kg (poids de forme), activité normale.
Et depuis qu'il est aux Gosbi, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas rassasié, vu le regard plein d'espoir qu'il me lance quand il a englouti sa gamelle en 10 sec...

Je n'y connais pas grand-chose mais est-ce possible que ce soit dû à leur taux de glucides très élevé ?
Si j'ai bien calculé, il est de 41%, contre 24% pour les Maxima par exemple.

C'est beaucoup (trop) 41 % de glucides, non ?
En même temps, vu qu'elles n'ont que 24 % de protéines, c'est logique qu'il y ait autant de glucides  :: .

Si vous avez des avis ou suggestions... merci beaucoup  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## VanesSparrow

> Perso tant pis pour la compo mais pour un diabétique je resterais sur des croq médicalisées .


Oui mais si elle ne les mange pas, comment faire ?

----------


## lili2000

> Bonsoir
> 
> Mon chien qui va avoir 15 ans ne mangeait que des croquettes mais apres consultation d'un spécialiste on va lui rajouter un peu de Patee (des id).
> Cependant elles se vendent par 370g.
> Je pense lui en donner un tiers par jour.
> Sur zooplus, je n'ai pas vu les couvercles qui vont avec.
> Qui peut me dire où en trouver ?
> Merci d'avance


Demande à ton véto, il devrait en avoir s'il vend du Hill's, c'est gratuit. Attention, les couvercles Proplan par exemple ne vont pas sur les Hill's (ils tiennent pas bien)




> Oui mais si elle ne les mange pas, comment faire ?


Et essayer les pâtés pour chat diabétique ? c'est souvent plus appètent que celle pour les chiens et c'est toujours mieux que rien.

----------


## VanesSparrow

> Et essayer les pâtés pour chat diabétique ? c'est souvent plus appètent que celle pour les chiens et c'est toujours mieux que rien.


Je vais en parler à ma mère, je n'y aurais pas pensé. Elle avait essayé les pâtées pour chien diabétique mais sans succès aussi. Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

pourquoi ne passer ce chien à une alimentation humide ou mieux au BARF? 1) ça fait beaucoup moins boire le chien car ce n'est pas un aliment sec, donc moins de d'urine à nettoyer 2) peu ou pas de glucides car moins ou pas besoin de "liant" comme pour les croquettes

sur le forum de l'asso bêtes de scène une personne a réussi à faire baisser les doses d'insuline avec une marque haut de gamme  (maxima cotecnica grainfree)

----------


## surmulot

Je connais des personnes satisfaites des Maxima grain free et recommandees sur un  site deducation canine

----------


## Phoenounette

Leika ma chienne de 12 ans à recommencé à vomir ses croquettes (je donne du orijen senior là) je dois absolument en changer.
J'aimerais savoir si je peux lui donner des croquettes qui ne sont pas spécialement pour senior ? Ou bien c'est mieux pour elle que je cherche des croquettes que pour vieux chiens ?
Elle mange un peu de bozita en boite qu'elle supporte bien mais ne mange pas assez de nourriture humide pour que je ne la nourrisse qu'avec ça car elle a tendance à picorer son reste de ration le soir en croquette

----------


## Poupoune 73

"senior & cie" en général c'est du marketing, faut comme toujours veiller à avoir un aliment riche en bidoche, avec un fort taux de protéines (d'origine animale of course), un taux de mg modéré si tendance à l'embonpoint, un rapport phosphocalcique le plus proche possible de 1 et un taux de cendres de 8% maxi pour ménager les reins
pour rester dans le haut de gamme tu peux voir brit carnilove, applaws, maxima cotecnica peut être?

----------


## Phoenounette

D'accord, merci pour l'info 
Je pense test Applaws pour commencer

----------


## lyric64

Bonjour à tous ! Dites moi, que peut-on donner à un chiot de 6 mois en croquettes sans céréales svp?
actuellement elle est aux Hill's  et souvent elle a des selles molles  a des renvois.
PS : je précise ce n'est pas pour mes louloutes,mais une petite Bouledogue Française que je garde  
Merci.

----------


## vans

> Bonjour à tous ! Dites moi, que peut-on donner à un chiot de 6 mois en croquettes sans céréales svp?
> actuellement elle est aux Hill's  et souvent elle a des selles molles  a des renvois.
> PS : je précise ce n'est pas pour mes louloutes,mais une petite Bouledogue Française que je garde  
> Merci.


Oui il est tout à fait possible de lui donner du sans cereales et c'est même mieux ^^
Je ne vois pas trop en quoi cela dérangerait.

les hills c'est vraiment beurkkkk

----------


## lyric64

Merci Vans pour ta réponse,mais ma question est "quoi comme croquettes ?"

----------


## Poupoune 73

il faut regarder les marques ALS (all life stage) là comme ça je te dirais maxima cotecnica, brit carnilove, applaws, orijen, etc.

----------


## lyric64

> il faut regarder les marques ALS (all life stage) là comme ça je te dirais maxima cotecnica, brit carnilove, applaws, orijen, etc.


Merci Poupoune !
"Carnilove" j'y avais pensé puisqu'ici mes filles y sont,mais j'ai un peu peur que ce soit un peu "fort"
pour un chiot  j'aurai pensé plus à Gosbi puppy ???

----------


## vans

Ah oui j'ai mal lu la question. Jsuis pas réveillée.

Mon loulou depuis ses 5 mois est au purizon et il n'a pas du tout de problème.
il n'y a pas de crainte à mettre le p'tit bouledogue sous acana, orijen.... Il fait juste qu'il les digère bien.

----------


## Phnix

Deux jours avec des Orijen 6-Fish, et toujours pas de gratouillis  
Les selles aux dernières nouvelles étaient OK.
J'espère que ce sera bon ! Car là, il mange moins vite... Et il faudrait qu'il arrête de prendre (Gosbi Lamb&Rice)

----------


## Kerax

je suis entrain de comparer les *Additifs nutritionnels* entre les croquettes gosbi grain free http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/gra...in-free-adult/ et les Maxima grain free http://www.cotecnica.es/index.php?md...es&id=853&lg=4 et je m'étonne du taux de Fer E-1 : 200 mg/kg pour les Gosbi et 40mg pour les Maxima, grosse différence, qu'en pensez-vous ?
Je viens de recevoir les Gosbi lamb&rice, forte odeur de poisson et elles ont un aspect très gras comparé au Gosbi grain free!

----------


## Phnix

Bon, depuis que Dog a commencé sa transition vers les Orijen, il se réveille toutes les nuits pour... faire les litières des chats. Et faire un pipi dehors quand même. 
Je sens qu'il a plus rapidement faim... 
C'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ?

----------


## May-May

Les Gosbi sont ultra appétentes, ils dévorent leur gamelle en moins de deux, y a zéro rationnement comparé aux autres marques testées ces derniers mois 

Là je leur laisse 300gr par jour (chacun) pour voir ce que ça donne, et j'ajusterais si nécessaire. Le but c'est de faire maigrir Papuchon.

----------


## Quaraba

May-May: Tu as pris quelle marque de Gosbi?

----------


## May-May

Les grain free  :Smile:

----------


## Quaraba

C'est vrai qu'elles sont super appétentes, en ce moment j'en donne aussi car l'activité est réduite.

----------


## May-May

Parce que ça évite à Gotha de grossir ?

----------


## Phnix

Les gratouillis commencent... Un petit gratouilli par ci... Par là...

----------


## Quaraba

May May: le souci c'est que ce n'est pas assez énergétique donc en période ou elle sort beaucoup, elle avait tendance à maigrir.

----------


## May-May

Ha d'accord, c'est donc en sens inverse  :: 

Boarf allez, on va partir du principe qu'Hiduc va maigrir avec ces croquettes  ::

----------


## shrek

Hello
J'ai récupéré un chien en FA avec son sac de croquette *Nutrivia*. Savez vous dans quel type de magasin on trouve cette marque (histoire que je change pas ou que je fasse un transfert en douceur vers qqc de plus courant chez moi) ?
merci

----------


## lyric64

> Hello
> J'ai récupéré un chien en FA avec son sac de croquette *Nutrivia*. Savez vous dans quel type de magasin on trouve cette marque (histoire que je change pas ou que je fasse un transfert en douceur vers qqc de plus courant chez moi) ?
> merci


Bonjour Shrek, tu as les "Nutrivia" chez Truffaut, si tu en as un par chez toi  
Sachant donc effectivement que ce n'est pas le meilleur et voir pas top en croquettes...mais une transition vers une autre marque...

----------


## shrek

pas de truffaut ici  :Frown:  ... jardival, jardiland, maxizoo only. Bon bah la transition sera un peu courte tant pis.
merci

----------


## lyric64

> pas de truffaut ici  ... jardival, jardiland, maxizoo only. Bon bah la transition sera un peu courte tant pis.
> merci


Zut  :Frown:  et tu as demandé ou été voir chez ces concurrents là,s'ils en vendaient?? on ne sait jamais

----------


## shrek

pas jardiland, mais pas grave je le change de croquette pis c'est tout. il y survivera ^^

----------


## Phnix

Selles pas belles, j'abandonne  
Je vais tester les Wolfood...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mmouais, en fait, je pense rester sur les Gosbi  
Trop de légumineuses dans les Wolfood, à mon avis il ne les supporte pas.

----------


## grisbouilli

A propos des Wolfood, je donne pour le moment les Wolfood Lamb à mon chien : bouses de vache à 50/50 de la transition (selles 3x/jour)
Je ne sais pas trop s'il faut persister...  :Confused: 

Il avait juste avant les Gosbi lamb&rice qui semblent bien lui convenir et qui ont surtout bien amélioré son problème de selles molles à très molles (avec les Orijen, Acana, Applaws et même avec les Maxima)

Mais comme les Gosbi n'ont que 24% de protéines et ont un taux (trop ?) élevé de glucides... et que ça ne me plaît pas trop... j'ai voulu tester les Wolfood Lamb car 28% prot. et 33% glucides.
Je ne sais pas si c'est à cause du gruau d'avoine ou de l'orge perlée (c'est un hyper sensible des intestins...) mais ça me semble une fois de plus mal barré vu les bouses...  :: 



Pour ceux que ça intéresse, d'après mon chien, les Wolfood sont très appétentes et quant à leur taille, c'est des confettis à côté des Maxima  :: , aussi petites que des croquettes pour chat.
(ce qui ne me posait pas de problème, à mon chien (31kg) non plus  :Smile: )

----------


## Phnix

C'est ce qui m'embête aussi dans les Gosbi : pas assez de protéines et trop de glucides... Mais bon, entre ça et un chien qui digère mal ses croquettes et qui passe son temps à se gratouiller  
Là la seule autre solution que j'ai c'est de le passer au BARF... Je vais y réfléchir sérieusement

----------


## Kybou!

> C'est ce qui m'embête aussi dans les Gosbi : pas assez de protéines et trop de glucides... Mais bon, entre ça et un chien qui digère mal ses croquettes et qui passe son temps à se gratouiller  
> *Là la seule autre solution que j'ai c'est de le passer au BARF... Je vais y réfléchir sérieusement*

----------


## grisbouilli

> C'est ce qui m'embête aussi dans les Gosbi : pas assez de protéines et trop de glucides... Mais bon, entre ça et un chien qui digère mal ses croquettes et qui passe son temps à se gratouiller  
> Là la seule autre solution que j'ai c'est de le passer au BARF... Je vais y réfléchir sérieusement


Tout pareil pour moi ! 
J'y ai déjà pensé souvent au barf sans y réfléchir vraiment car beaucoup d'appréhensions (financières, de logistique... qui pour la plupart sont peut-être infondées...)
Mais là, ça y est, je suis occupée à me documenter, à lire barf.ch, tribu-carnivore.com et le topic barf sur ce forum... 
Il me faudra peut-être du temps pour y voir plus clair et pour pouvoir décider de passer le cap mais bon...  :Smile:

----------


## Djim

Bonjour à toutes  :Smile: 

J'avais posté il y a quelques semaines car mon chien a beaucoup de mal à digérer ses croquettes. Ses soucis de digestion s'intensifient en ce moment, il a souvent des selles molles, limite diarrhées parfois.

J'ai remis la main sur la compo de ses croquettes :
COMPOSITION protéines déshydratées de volaille (24.4%), maïs, blé, graisses animales (11.5%), son, tourteau de soja, riz, protéines déshydratées de poisson (4%), hydrolysat, pulpe de betterave déshydratée, levure de bière, chlorure de sodium, remoulage, phosphate bicalcique

C'est si pourri que ça ?

Je ne vais pas attendre la fin du paquet j'ai commandé des gosbi chicken & rice...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour à toutes 
> 
> J'avais posté il y a quelques semaines car mon chien a beaucoup de mal à digérer ses croquettes. Ses soucis de digestion s'intensifient en ce moment, il a souvent des selles molles, limite diarrhées parfois.
> 
> J'ai remis la main sur la compo de ses croquettes :
> COMPOSITION protéines déshydratées de volaille (24.4%), maïs, blé, graisses animales (11.5%), son, tourteau de soja, riz, protéines déshydratées de poisson (4%), hydrolysat, pulpe de betterave déshydratée, levure de bière, chlorure de sodium, remoulage, phosphate bicalcique
> 
> C'est si pourri que ça ?
> 
> Je ne vais pas attendre la fin du paquet j'ai commandé des gosbi chicken & rice...


oui. y'a même pas de viande dedans, c'est quand même ballot pour une alimentation pour carnivore  et 2e et 3e ingrédient: des céréales. les pires en plus. exclusive of gosbi sera bien mieux

----------


## Djim

> oui. y'a même pas de viande dedans, c'est quand même ballot pour une alimentation pour carnivore  et 2e et 3e ingrédient: des céréales. les pires en plus. exclusive of gosbi sera bien mieux


Le ventre de Djim se portera désormais mieux grâce à vos conseils, merci à vous.  :Smile:

----------


## audy78

Bonjour,
J'ai récupéré en urgence il y a une semaine une golden retriever de 8 ans en famille d'accueil.
Elle est athlétique en morphologie, elle a de l'arthrose (ses hanches craquent bien).
Elle devrait bientôt être stérilisée.

Elle a été nourrie par sa première FA aux croquettes...attention ça va faire mal...leadR prIce (je déguise la pub!) boeuf humide! Autant dire de la daube!

Je voudrais donc lui donne des croquettes senior, possédant des chondoprotecteurs, qui ne font pas grossir et pas trop cher (sous peine que les adoptants ne poursuivent pas l'alimentation!)

Vous avez ça en stock?!

----------


## vans

> Bonjour,
> J'ai récupéré en urgence il y a une semaine une golden retriever de 8 ans en famille d'accueil.
> Elle est athlétique en morphologie, elle a de l'arthrose (ses hanches craquent bien).
> Elle devrait bientôt être stérilisée.
> 
> Elle a été nourrie par sa première FA aux croquettes...attention ça va faire mal...leadR prIce (je déguise la pub!) boeuf humide! Autant dire de la daube!
> 
> Je voudrais donc lui donne des croquettes senior, possédant des chondoprotecteurs, qui ne font pas grossir et pas trop cher (sous peine que les adoptants ne poursuivent pas l'alimentation!)
> 
> Vous avez ça en stock?!


Etant donner qu'elle a été nourri avec de la m****, je partirai sur des croquettes avec un peu de céréale pour ne pas perturber son estomac (quoique il sera quand mm perturbé)
Je partirai sur des gosbi sénior, elles sont peu grasse et contiennent des condroprotecteurs. Le prix est d'environ 4€/kg selon la quantité commandée.

----------


## May31

que pensez vous des croquettes aniwell?
 car je viens d'acheter des croquettes Aniwell  suite à une démarche par téléphone. Quel n'a pas été ma surprise de  recevoir pour le chien des croquettes pour tout types de chien , mon  chien un Yorkshire c'est retrouvé bien sur avec des croquettes beaucoup  trop grosses pour lui et les refuses. Suite à mon appel à cette société  ils m'ont répondu que cétait les mêmes croquettes pour tous les chiens  que cela soit un petit ou un gros.Je me retrouve donc avec 5 kgs de  croquettes inutilisables et il me propose uniquement une remise !!!!!  Alors si vous commandez chez eux faites attention avant de commander                     
En savoir plus sur http://www.mouss-le-chien.com/consei...meEtaHYrV19.99

----------


## Poupoune 73

hahaha c'est trop drôle le site met en avant que le chien est carnivore, qu'il doit avoir une alimentation riche en protéines animales et pauvre en glucides (je me dis tiens, c'est intéressant!) et là, je note un commentaire de l'admin "En revanche, les marques Proplan et Royal Canin sont toujours des valeurs sûres et surtout elles sont adaptées selon la race et les besoins de ton chien.

En savoir plus sur http://www.mouss-le-chien.com/consei...57mBPpAre23.99"

tiens je vais demander à RC une gamme (au maïs off course) spéciale "chien des rues de Roumanie pour Diana" 

bref un fossé entre les propos et les conseils

quant à aniwell on en avait déjà parlé déjà ils proposent une gamme végétarienne donc je fuis à toutes jambes l'autre gamme y'a 30% de bidoche ensuite que des ingrédients végétaux. et les taux de protéines sont vraiment rase motte

bref les 2 sont des grosses blagues

----------


## mariel1409

Bonjour,

J'ai un saint-bernard de 8 mois actuellement nourri aux croquettes applaws puppy large breed. Le problème c'est qu'il a des soucis de peau et l'éventualité que les croquettes en soient la cause (à cause du poulet) n'est pas exclue. Je souhaite donc tester une autre marque mais je ne sais pas du tout quoi choisir. Pourriez-vous me conseiller?
Merci.

----------


## didou752

Je remonte parce que je n'ai pas vu de réponse à ma question qui rejoint plus ou moins celle de Mariel1409. Une amie a un bouvier bernois de 8mois et demi qui a les intestins "fragiles". Il part souvent en diarrhées. Il est actuellement aux proplans, le véto a rajouté du RC fibre response ce qui permet de stabiliser le transit (toutes les analyses ont été faites).
L'idée serait de changer les croquettes du loulou, mais on ne sait pas trop vers quoi se tourner. Pour un adulte on serait partie sur Gosbi lamb and rice mais pour un chiot de race géante

----------


## kalea

il y a des gosbi pour chiot de race géante, les junior lamb and fish, demandez conseil à M. Faure de NCLN  ::

----------


## lyric64

Salut à tous, je reviens ici car problème de glandes anales depuis que mes louloutes sont aux 
*Brit Carnilove Fish*  Moi qui pensais que c'était le top pour mes filles! zut et re zut! 
Va falloir encore changer.... Quand je disais que je vais finir par me pendre ! lol
Qu'en pensez vous les amis?

----------


## Poupoune 73

quel rapport entre les 2?

----------


## lyric64

> quel rapport entre les 2?



??? tu penses qu'il n'y a pas de rapport Poupoune? il me semblait pourtant...
En tous cas depuis que je leur donne Carnilove,les selles sont légèrement plus molle, mais 
vraiment léger hein,donc???
Ou penses tu à autre chose?

----------


## Poupoune 73

Diana a eu un abcès à une glande anale en juillet (elle a brit carnilove poulet, ça lui réussit top top top encore mieux que les maxima) le véto a penché pour une ponte de parasites intestinaux qui a bouché les canaux d'évacuation. elle avait effectivement vomi son dernier vermifuge en juin et je ne lui en avais pas redonné derrière
je l'ai depuis octobre 2012 et je n'avais jamais eu ce pb, et pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu de récidive (pourvu que ça dure, parce que l'abcès a crevé en pleine nuit )

----------


## lyric64

> Diana a eu un abcès à une glande anale en juillet (elle a brit carnilove poulet, ça lui réussit top top top encore mieux que les maxima) le véto a penché pour une ponte de parasites intestinaux qui a bouché les canaux d'évacuation. elle avait effectivement vomi son dernier vermifuge en juin et je ne lui en avais pas redonné derrière
> je l'ai depuis octobre 2012 et je n'avais jamais eu ce pb, et pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu de récidive (pourvu que ça dure, parce que l'abcès a crevé en pleine nuit )


Han mon dieu! je ne penses pas aux vers...car elles sont bien vermifugées,Amikinos+Milbemax entre.
pas de vomissements non plus...
Elles sont juste en chaleur depuis qques jours lol

----------


## didou752

> il y a des gosbi pour chiot de race géante, les junior lamb and fish, demandez conseil à M. Faure de NCLN


Je viens de regarder, sur le fond la compo me parait pas mal, mais 8% de cendres ça me parait élevé et 2 % de fibres bien peu (mais ayant l'habitude pour ma part du sans céréales c'est peut être normal ).
Sinon je pensais aux brit carnilove, sont elles bien tolérées en général ? La gamme n'est pas spécifique chiot mais la compo me semble pas mal.

----------


## Flokie

Après avoir testé beaucoup de croquettes, les croquettes *Purina pro plan* c'est vraiment le top ! Autant pour les chats que pour les chiens.
Et en plus de préserver la bonne santé de nos animaux ça les rend tout beaux. Leur poil est merveilleux ! 
Les Hills sont très bien aussi. Alors oui c'est plus cher mais si ça réduit les visites chez le vétérinaire c'est tout bon !

----------


## grisbouilli

::  :: 

Euh... Proplan, Hills, RC, même combat, c'est de la m**** !  :: 

Une liste de croquettes valables : ici

Et aussi un post : bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien

----------


## Flokie

Cela m'étonne car je donne cela depuis longtemps et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes véto avec mes animaux. Les avis pro plan sont également très positifs sur les sites marchands. 
Pourquoi dites vous que ce sont de mauvaises croquettes  ? Quels sont les effets négatifs que vous avez constaté ? 
Merci

----------


## grisbouilli

Il n'y a pas que moi qui dis que ce sont de mauvaises croquettes  :Smile: 
Quasi tous les participants de ce topic le savent car s'ils sont arrivés ici, c'est justement parce qu'ils ont été amenés à se poser les bonnes questions sur l'alimentation de leur chien et surtout sur la composition des croquettes. Et à essayer de mieux comprendre et de décoder les étiquettes sur l'emballage.
Pourquoi ce sont de mauvaises croquettes ?
(il suffit de lire les 586 pages et tu le sauras  :: )
Il y a des réponses aussi sur le lien que je t'ai mis (bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien).

J'ai regardé vaguement la compo des proplan. A FUIR : maïs, gluten de maïs, hydrolysat, graisse animale_, poulet 20%_ (---> beaucoup d'eau, très très peu de protéines)

Infos ici aussi : http://www.dur-a-avaler.com/pro-plan...eine-glucides/
Et ici.

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Cela m'étonne car je donne cela depuis longtemps et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes véto avec mes animaux. Les avis pro plan sont également très positifs sur les sites marchands. 
> Pourquoi dites vous que ce sont de mauvaises croquettes  ? Quels sont les effets négatifs que vous avez constaté ? 
> Merci


Je te conseille vivement de lire cet ouvrage : http://www.amazon.fr/dp/2365490840/r...0&linkCode=df0
Après on en reparle si tu veux...  :Smile:

----------


## Flokie

Je vous crois bien sur mais je souhaitais avoir des exemples concrets des effets négatifs que ces croquettes peuvent avoir sur nos animaux. 
Au moins ça va me faire de la lecture !

----------


## surmulot

Cest un vaste sujet, flippant (maladies auto-immunes, diabete, insuffisance hepatique ou pancreatique etc etc) sur le long terme

La prise de conscience est quasi internationale (voir sites Us, Canadiens, Uk, Allemands etc etc) en tapant "grain free" en recherche sur Google si vous comprenez l'anglais

----------


## Lili03

Bonjour, pour une chienne allaitante très maigre  quelles croquettes conseillez-vous ?

----------


## vans

> Bonjour, pour une chienne allaitante très maigre  quelles croquettes conseillez-vous ?


Je prendrai des croquettes hyperprotéinées et assez grasse (avec 20% de MG) celle que l'on trouve pour les chien hyperactif
Est-elle fragile au niveau digestif ?

Si elle est tres maigre, je partirai sur les gosbi high energy (35% prot, 25% MG)

----------


## Lili03

Je ne connais pas cette louloute, sauf qu'elle a besoin de se remplumer .... donc je vais lui acheter des croquettes de qualité

----------


## vans

> Je ne connais pas cette louloute, sauf qu'elle a besoin de se remplumer .... donc je vais lui acheter des croquettes de qualité


comme tu connais pas la puce, pars sur des croquettes avec du riz pour eviter les troubles digestifs.
Essaye les Gosbi High energy du coup, elles sont tres grasse donc la puce reprendra vite des forces et surmontera mieux la gestation

----------


## Lili03

Merci, Vans .

----------


## Trash x Pink

Bonjour.
Je viens de lire votre topic sur les différentes marques de croquettes, ainsi que la documentation sur les compositions (Très intéressants, soit dit en passant !).
J'ai actuellement un Malinois d'un an et demi, et il s'avère qu'il a un estomac assez fragile.
Il a quelques fois de petites diarrhées (Rien de bien grave, en général c'est plutôt des selles très molles) et ne mange pas toujours ses croquettes, ou alors il me regarde avec un air désespéré  avant de les manger à contre-coeur.
C'est mon premier chien donc je n'ai jamais vraiment eu la lucidité de me dire que c'était à cause des croquettes, je me suis simplement contentée de garder la même marque que le refuge lui donnait (RC  )

Pensez-vous que ces "diarrhées" viennent des céréales ? Ou bien autre chose ?
J'ai repéré la marque "Orijen" qui m'as l'air de très bonne qualité, mais j'ai peur que mon loulou supporte mal le changement (avec transition, évidemment).
Des conseils quant à la fragilité d'un estomac au vu d'une composition aussi différente ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

soutenir la flore intestinale avec des probiotiques pour l'aider à supporter le changement  ::  tu peux essayer maxima cotecnica grainfree ou brit carnilove qui donnent généralement des selles bien moulées, sinon commencer par une gamme intermédiaire type exclusive of gosbi
au passage rc a sponsorisé des combats de chiens..
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

----------


## Trash x Pink

> soutenir la flore intestinale avec des probiotiques pour l'aider à supporter le changement  tu peux essayer maxima cotecnica grainfree ou brit carnilove qui donnent généralement des selles bien moulées, sinon commencer par une gamme intermédiaire type exclusive of gosbi
> au passage rc a sponsorisé des combats de chiens..
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php


Mon dieu... 
Et dire que ça fait 9 mois que j'achète du RC, si j'avais su... (Pour info, je n'ai même pas réussi à regarder la vidéo. Ca me donne la gerbe rien que d'y penser.)

Passer par une marque intermédiaire ne va pas faire trop de changements, du coup ?
Ou au contraire atténuer les risques de grosses diarrhées ?
Je vais aller me renseigner auprès de mon véto pour les probiotiques, pas mauvaise idée ça ! 
Merci pour tes conseils !

----------


## May-May

C'est encore moi 

Belette a pas mal de gaz avec les Gosbi grain free, donc je pense que je vais (encore) changer. 
Donc je recherche toujours des croquettes permettant de stabiliser le poids d'Hiduc sans que Belette en perde (pour rappel, Hiduc avait grossi avec les Purizon alors que Belette avait maigri).

Si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneuse  ::

----------


## Poska

-10% sur toute la gamme Maxima grain free chez dewandas avec le code 10MAXIMA.
J'ai fait le plein  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ may may: peut-être devrais-tu essayer wolfood?

----------


## May-May

Tu me sors toujours des trucs chelou toi  :: 

Ben à tester, si tu penses qu'elles peuvent convenir à ma situation  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Zut pas de bol. Si ça continue May-May, tu vas finir testeuse de croquettes.

Et les maxima grain free, tu as essayé ?

----------


## May-May

Je commence à desespérer 

Non, pas essayé. Le principal c'est qu'Hiduc ne grossisse pas (au pire Belette je la ferais grossir autrement, ça lui fera plaisir  ::  )

----------


## Noemie-

Bon ben il va falloir que je me penche sur une autre marque de croqette, Tek chipote les gosbi...

J'ai eu ce soucis d'huile qui coulait des derniers 3 sacs que j'ai pris, du coup les croquettes ne doivent pas avoir la même texture, le même gout, en tout cas je l'ai jamais vu autant chipoter pour manger, alors que c'est un ventre sur pattes à la base !

Le matin elle mange 3 croquettes puis laisse le reste, qu'elle mange plus tard mais toujours en me regardant   parce qu'elle n'a pas le choix

Je suis super déçue, ça fait des mois qu'elle est au gosbi tout e passe bien niveau digestion, mais toute cette huile des derniers paquets m'ont dégouté... Et le site où j'ai écrit ne m'a toujours pas répondu

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu veux essayer les brit carnilove?

on fera la prochaine commande sur ncln  ::

----------


## Grisou

Bonjour,

Suite aux pubs qui sont passés sur D8 pour la marque Ultra Premium Direct, et comme j'ai entendu du bien sur ces croquettes, je voulais par curiosité regarder si elles étaient listées sur ce topic, mais je ne retrouve plus la liste, qui était p.360. Je peux la trouver ailleurs ?

----------


## Dahi

Bonjour', 
Je reviens ici pour ma fifille de presque 3 ans qui avait une tendance à prendre du poids avec rien ... elle est donc aux acana light depuis presque 1 an .... seulement elle est un peu constipée depuis un petit temps, est ce que vous auriez une idée ? 
Merci

----------


## kalea

> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite aux pubs qui sont passés sur D8 pour la marque Ultra Premium Direct, et comme j'ai entendu du bien sur ces croquettes, je voulais par curiosité regarder si elles étaient listées sur ce topic, mais je ne retrouve plus la liste, qui était p.360. Je peux la trouver ailleurs ?


la liste est page 358  ::

----------


## matitine

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté pour ma chienne de 6kg les acana wild prairie. (stérilisée, 5 ans)

J'ai un autre chien, de 16kg, en FA, estimé à 8-9 ans, je peux lui donner les même? (castré)

Merci

----------


## Trash x Pink

> Bonjour', 
> Je reviens ici pour ma fifille de presque 3 ans qui avait une tendance à prendre du poids avec rien ... elle est donc aux acana light depuis presque 1 an .... seulement elle est un peu constipée depuis un petit temps, est ce que vous auriez une idée ? 
> Merci


Au risque de me faire passer pour une jeune hippie, je peux vous conseiller la mauve (La plante)
Elle a des vertus laxative et anti-inflammatoire.
Vous pouvez en trouver en magasin bio, en forme de fleurs et de feuilles séchées en général.
Une petite infusion, laisser refroidir et la mettre dans la gamelle d'eau de votre louloute !
Peut-être que ça suffira, si ce n'est pas une grosse constipation ça devrais largement marcher !

----------


## surmulot

Ou rajouter des haricots verts cuits ca marche !

----------


## Dahi

Lol merci pour les conseils aussi hippie qu'ils soient ! Je vais regarder tout ça !

----------


## Quaraba

Depuis des années, j'utilise indifféremment l'huile de saumon sauvage de marque nutrivet et grizzly.
Le problème et c'est la première fois, ce matin en voulant mettre de la grizzly, rien ne coulait. En ouvrant le flacon, l'huile s'est durcit et est pateuse. Le flacon est ouvert depuis le 1er décembre et est conservé à température ambiante, à l'abri de la lumière (le délai de conservation est en principe de 3 mois).
Est-ce que cela veut dire qu'elle est fichue ?  donc bonne à jeter?

----------


## Azra

Bonjour, 

je voudrais passer au croquettes purizon pour mon chiot de 7 mois à 4,5 kg. Mais parmis les différents choix de la gamme, je ne sais pas lesquelles choisir et surtout si les croquettes ne seront pas trop grosses pour ma feignasse. Parmis les personnes ayant des chiens de petits gabarits, vous avez des avis sur ces croquettes ?

----------


## vans

Quaraba : ton huile n'a pas été dans un endroit plus froid que d'habitude ? En général vers 10°C l'huile commence à précipiter.




> Bonjour, 
> 
> je voudrais passer au croquettes purizon pour mon chiot de 7 mois à 4,5 kg. Mais parmis les différents choix de la gamme, je ne sais pas lesquelles choisir et surtout si les croquettes ne seront pas trop grosses pour ma feignasse. Parmis les personnes ayant des chiens de petits gabarits, vous avez des avis sur ces croquettes ?


Bonjour, 
J'utilise les purizon pour mon cocker depuis ces 3/4 mois, il en a 10 aujourd'hui. Il n'a pas eu de problème avec, juste la transition qui a du se faire sur 3 semaines car il a eu des diarrhées mais j'ai perduré et donner de l'ultra levure.
Souvent ces croquettes sont mal digérés par les chiens donc c'est quitte ou double. 
Si tu décides de passer à cette marque de croquette, achète des petits paquets.
Toutes les gammes sont bien sauf poisson/agneau ou le taux de cendres est élevé.

----------


## Azra

merci vans, sur zooplus ya un lot de 3x400g pour tester les différents purizons ça me permettra de voir comment elle les assimile. Où achète tu l'ultralevure?

----------


## Quaraba

Si Vans, à une période il y faisait environ 15°. Du coup, l'huile est fichue ou pas?

----------


## Poska

C'est bizarre, chez moi l'huile de saumon est dans la "véranda" non isolée, donc très froide en ce moment, et elle n'a jamais durci  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

(psst, c'est "fige", pas "précipite"  ::  )

Sinon non ça ne change rien, au contraire plus c'est froid mieux ça se conserve.

----------


## Quaraba

Tant mieux parce qu'hier, je n'ai pas osé en donner. Merci.

----------


## vans

Azra: l'ultra levure s'achète en pharmacie. Se sont des levures qu'on utilise en cas de diarrhee aussi bien chez les animaux que pour nous.

Quaraba: pas de soucis, tu peux en donner.
on voit souvent l'huile d'olive en supermarché avec des petites billes plus claire en hivers. C'est tout a fait normal. L'huile change d'etat avec la température.



> (psst, c'est "fige", pas "précipite"  )
> 
> Sinon non ça ne change rien, au contraire plus c'est froid mieux ça se conserve.


Merci pour la petite précision de vocabulaire :-)
Je savais bien que c'etait pas le bon mot  ::  jme suis pas assez creuser la tete  ::

----------


## jenny02

Bon les zamis je vous quitte mes loulous sont passés au barf depuis début décembre...  ::

----------


## May-May

J'ai commandé les Maxima Grain Free, on verra bien (croisez les doigts, j'vais allumer un cierge perso  :: )

----------


## Poska

S'ils n'aiment pas tu sais où j'habite  ::

----------


## May-May

J'en ai pris 28 kilos, vu le prix faut pas déconner, ils sont obligés d'aimer 

Après faut juste espérer qu'Hiduc arrête d'enfler, on va encore me dire qu'il ne se dépense pas assez  (Et que Belette arrête d'avoir des gaz qui lui font peur, par la même occasion !)

----------


## Quaraba

28 kg! Ouh là, si ça ne va pas, Poska a du souci à se faire. Surtout, qu'il faut que cela convienne aux deux.

----------


## May-May

Chez Poska ça fait trois jours, avec tous les chiens qu'elle a  ::

----------


## Asso. Animaux Accueil

Bonsoir,
Que pensez vous de ces croquettes ?


*COMPOSITION*47% de viandes-poissons 
COMPOSITION: viandes déshydratées (poulet, volaille), riz (20%), pois, graisse de volaille, maïs, poisson déshydraté (min. 5% saumon),  caroube, pulpe de betterave, levure de bière, huile de poisson, chlorure de sodium, fructo et mano-oligosaccharides, extrait de yucca schidigera.
CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES: Protéines: 30%, Teneur en matières grasses: 16%, Matière inorganique: 8%, Humidité: 8%, Fibres brutes: 2,5%, Acides gras insaturés Oméga 6: 2,3%, Calcium: 1,5%, Phosphore: 1%, Acides gras insaturés Oméga 3: 0,3%. 
ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS (au kg): Vitamine A: 20.000UI, Vitamine D3: 1.500UI, Vitamine E: 100UI, (E1) Fer: 33mg, (E2) Iode: 3,3mg, (E4) Cuivre: 7mg, (E5) Manganèse: 40mg, (E6) Zinc: 165mg, (E8) Sélénium: 0,24mg. _Avec antioxydants.


Merci pour votre aide._

----------


## May-May

Les maxima grain free sont énormes

----------


## vans

asso : Elles sont pas trop mal mais il y a à peine 50% de viande ^^

----------


## Quaraba

> Les maxima grain free sont énormes


Comment ça: énormes?

----------


## May-May

Elles sont beaucoup plus grosses que toutes celles que j'ai testé jusqu'ici, et elles ne rentrent pas dans la balle à croquettes

----------


## Fahn

Sinon, tu peux les couper pour qu'elles y rentrent. Croquette par croquette. Et dans deux ans, quand tu auras terminé de couper tes 28kg, tu nous feras un retour éclairé!

----------


## pomku

> Sinon, tu peux les couper pour qu'elles y rentrent. Croquette par croquette. Et dans deux ans, quand tu auras terminé de couper tes 28kg, tu nous feras un retour éclairé!


C'est exactement ce que nous avait conseillé notre véto avec des croquettes trop grosses pour les boudins ! Il nous avait suggéré de mettre à profit les longs dimanches de pluie pour couper tout ça en deux.  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pas le courage de tout relire, existe-t-il des croquettes QUI REDUISENT LE VOLUME DES SELLES ? j'ai vu çà dans le temps.

AMIRAL a toujours les intestins sensibles et produit disons deux bons kilos par jour (au moins ... il pèse ses 40 kg). USHANA va également beaucoup à la selle depuis quelques temps. Pour BILL et ABRICOT c'est inchangé. A l'arrivée d'AMIRAL je les ai mis aux PROFINE, super pour ABRICOT qui a été "réactivée" intellectuellement mais je les trouve de plus en plus super affamés alors que je donne deux gamelles par jour, plus une grande gamelle "à volonté" et que je rajoute 800 grammes de pâtée (ROCCO, les mieux tolérées, ANIMONDA) par jour pour les 4 (qui totalisent près de 90 kg, donc la pâtée est une amusette). J'ai achete 20 kg d'un riz entier qui sent super bon, j'en ai mangé, très très bon, ils aiment mais AMIRAL ne supporte pas. Une idée ? Merci d'avance.
Le véto n'est d'aucun secours, aimerait me vendre des RC et des PROPLAN.

----------


## pomku

Corinne, je n'ai pas de conseil pour les croquettes, mais au lieu du riz, essaie les pâtes (très cuites). Ça a fait des miracles côté popo de Pillow (et c'est sur conseil de mon véto qui recommande largement les pâtes au riz…).

----------


## Poupoune 73

des croquettes avec plus de viande? faudrait peut-être commencer par là....

----------


## corinnebergeron

Alors diarrhée garantie pour les ' (j'ai essayé granatapet, acana, purizon, etc etc); j'ajoute de la pâtée pour allécher abricot au début et maintenant ils en veulent tous un peu

minuscules uniquement desolée

les pâtes leur filent la diarrhée aussi 

en tout cas les premières profine les nourrissaient bien, les nouvelles (nouvelle recette ?) plus du tout, ils ont toujours faim ...bosh life and care c'est pas bien ? 

Ils ont entre 8 et 16 ans, entre 9 et 40 kg. Bonne dentition. abricot perd la vue mais reste pugnace, ushana est en bout de route, bill très vif, amiral s'est refait une santé sauf côté bouse vous donneriez quoi

----------


## Poupoune 73

josera poulet riz 26/16 ou nutragold adulte. les 2 chez NCLN
Bosch c'est naze

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je vais regarder merci !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et les josera sensiplus c'est pas bon ,

----------


## Poupoune 73

seule la gamme que je t'ai indiquée de chez josera est potable (viande en 1er ingrédient), les autres indiquent un ingrédient végétal en 1er  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai commandé un sac de JOSERA 26/16 merci beaucoup. Je vais mélanger au PROFINE le temps de la transition.

Ce qui m'inquiète chez AMIRAL c'est sa coprophagie. Il fait et il bouffe ... sauf si on intervient à temps. Et il s'arrange pour faire en intérieur (carrelé, à la limite c'est pas un souci). Et si'l voit qu'on regarde il rampe, se tord, hurle de peur ... il a vécu 9 ans de coups de fouet et si çà se trouve il se faisait tabasser quand il souillait son chenil. Le véto dit que s'il bouffe les saletés des autres c'est pas grave, mais les siennes si. Et que çà veut dire que ces saletés sont trop riches en sels minéraux ... donc croquettes pas assimilées.

Y a que BILL qui est normal côté tripes (on  l'a depuis l'âge de six semaines faut dire). Et ABRICOT aussi mais elle y va davantage avec la dernière livraison de PROFINE (4 fois au lieu de 2). Z'ont dû changer la compo en route.

USHANA peut manger ce qu'elle veut, liquider un fond de yaourt, voler du pain, finir l'assiette de son pôpa, aucun souci de tripe. AMIRAL ramasse par terre un fragment de croquette de chat et il est malade trois jours.

Cà me fait penser que je dois mettre dans LES DONS mon gros sac de riz complet ...

----------


## Nieggue

Bonjour !

Désolée, la réponse à ma question est sûrement quelque part dans les 590 pages mais... Je me vois mal les lire  

J'accueille bientôt un *croisé bull terrier* dont *j'ignore le poids pour l'heure*. J'ai calculé que *pour respecter mon budget*, il faut que je trouve des *croquettes à maximum 4-4,2 euros le kilo*. Le loulou a un *âge estimé* à* 10 ans* et, d'après description, est toujours *actif*.

*J'ai* déjà *repéré* celles-ci :
- Légèrement hors de mon budget (4.40 € le kilo sur Zooplus en gros lot), j'ai repéré les *Applaws Senior* mais je bloque un peu sur "amidon de pomme de terre : 7%"
- Dans le haut de mon budget (4,22€ le kilo sur Zooplus en gros lot) mais toujours dedans, j'ai repéré les *Taste of the Wild* mais ils ne présentent pas de gamme senior. Et il y a des fruits donc j'ai peur côté glucides
- Totalement dans mon budget, *Gosbi Senior*, qui n'est pas sans céréales en revanche (30% de riz, il me semble).
- Dans mon budget aussi, *Purizon Black Angus* mais je trouve la liste des ingrédients pas forcément super transparente (viande séchée ou non, etc.)

*Laquelle, lesquelles, présentent d'après vous le meilleur rapport qualité-prix ? Une autre marque ou gamme à me conseiller dans mon budget (maximum 4,20€/kilo) ? Merci *

----------


## Dadaine

J'ai trouvé un site qui vend des croquettes moins chères que sur zooplus, il y a moins de choix et le site est vraiment pas terrible, mais la différence de prix est là ! Les délais de livraison sont assez longs (ça vient de Pologne). Marques Orijen, Josera, Acana, Bosch, nutro, taste of de wild etc... y sont.
http://www.zoofast.fr/chiensaliments...e-c-23_25.html

----------


## Nieggue

Bonjour !

YenZ met en garde contre ce site, page 366 : http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-366.html

Sur le reste du Net, c'est soit génial, soit vraiment pas bon les avis ; perso, ça me fait un peu peur.

Et je dois avouer que j'aime beaucoup Zooplus qui a toujours traité mes commandes rapidement et efficacement, de même que mes éventuels problèmes alors, autant que possible, je tâche d'y acheter.

----------


## bibouille

Qui a déjà acheté sur Bitiba ? Sont moins chers que Zoo+ et Wanimo.
On peut leur faire confiance ????

----------


## Nieggue

Jamais commandé mais bonne réputation sur le Net.

Je me permets de relancer pour ma question croquettes car je dois commander aujourd'hui ou demain avant d'aller travailler si je veux espérer les avoir en temps et en heure  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Niveau qualité les applaws sans hésiter.

----------


## Nieggue

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

EDIT : J'avais posé la même question sur Canif*rum où un utilisateur m'a prévenu que les Applaws avaient *possiblement* des soucis d'approvisionnement et que les Gosbi avaient peu de riz donc OK quand même. Je pense que je ne vais pas prendre le risque de trouver une bonne routine et de me retrouver sans dans x mois ; je vais acheter Gosbi.

----------


## Poupoune 73

je vois en quoi c 'est gênant de changer... au contraire je pense que c'est la mono-alimentation qui est mauvaise. applaws niveau qualité c'est quand même 1 ou 2 cran(s) au-dessus d'exclusive of gosbi, et les gosbi senior ont un taux de prot bien trop faible à mon goût

sinon j'ai reçu les wolffod poulet hier, ça a l'air appétant (mais moins que les brit carnilove) et pour ceux qui ont des chiens nains/avec des difficultés pour mâcher ce ne sont pas vraiment des croquettes, ça ressemble plus à des brisures (enfin c'ets le 1er mot qui m'est venu pour désigner le truc^^), c'est plus petit que des croquettes pour chat

----------


## Belinga

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai 6 loulous à la maison, tous stérilisés, le plus jeune a 6 ans et ma mamie va sur ses 14 ans. Jusqu'à présent, ils mangeaient des Nutrivet SP, sauf ma terre neuve (9 ans) qui était au Nutrivet Instinct Dietetic and Care (j'avais essayé d'y passer les autres, avec une longue transition mais ça avait été un échec total, diarrhée en pagaille donc on avait arrêté et ça m'avait pas mal refroidi pour du sans céréales !). ça allait bien sauf que depuis quelques temps, sur la plupart de mes chiens, pellicules, poil pas top, crottes pas toujours terribles, il est donc grand temps de changer !

Que pensez-vous de ces croquettes ? en sachant que je viens de lire que la pomme de terre peut provoquer de la gratouille et que ma terre neuve est la reine de la gratouille vu qu'elle fait des allergies, il vaut mieux que j'évite mais beaucoup de croquettes sans céréales ont l'air d'en contenir, non ?
Merci de vos avis éclairés parce que j'avoue que je nage un peu là !

http://www.ultrapremiumdirect.com/ad...e-moyenne.html

http://www.ultrapremiumdirect.com/-c...ne-grande.html

----------


## corinnebergeron

Franchement ZOOFAST a peut être des procès au cul, mais ils sont parfaits au niveau expédition ce qui n'est pas le cas de ZOOPLUS. Et très patients : j'ai eu plein de soucis avec PAYPAL, ma banque n'a jamais voulu donner son accord pour un virement pour la pologne et ils se sont mis en 4 pour m'aider, sont intervenus auprès de PAYPAL qui bloquait mystérieusement le virement ... BITIBA est bien aussi, c'est ZOOPLUS, mais guère moins cher.

----------


## Nieggue

Je ne suis pas non plus pro-mono-aliment à la base mais après de nombreuses lectures sur les chiens qui ont des soucis après changement de croquettes, etc., ça m'a refroidi...

----------


## Dadaine

J'ai reçu ma commande Zoofast, livraison en 8 jours (mais y'avait le weekend), colis impeccable. Du coup j'amorce la transition vers les Josera Optiness !

----------


## Poupoune 73

> J'ai reçu ma commande Zoofast, livraison en 8 jours (mais y'avait le weekend), colis impeccable. Du coup j'amorce la transition vers les Josera Optiness !


si ce n'est pas une erreur de zooplus et qu'il y a bien 22% de protéines...  euh faut pas en donner. en-dessous de 24% de protéines il y a CARENCE. très peu d'ingrédients d'origine animale dans ce produit et on ne sait pas quel % des ingrédients ça représente.

on l'a dit et redit y'a que la gamme poulet/riz 26/16 de chez josera qui est potable

----------


## Azra

*J'avais regardé les Josera aussi, mais c'est quoi la farine de volaille ? un mélange de tout et pas forcément uniquement de la viande ?

Josera MiniwellIngrédients : farine de viande de volaille 36 %, riz, maïs, graisse de volaille 10 %, farine de maïs, fibre de betterave, protéines de volaille hydrolysées, poudre de chicorée, chlorure de potassium, chlorure de potassium.*

----------


## Trash x Pink

Perso j'ai reçu ce matin mes Orijen Adult Dog (Reçus 5 jours après la commande sur ZooPlus, et il y avait le week end aussi). Je suis super contente, le colis était nickel, les livreurs au top, et j'ai fait goûté les croquettes à mon loulou, il adore ! Reste plus qu'à attendre les résultats.
J'ai acheté des probios pour aider Loki lors de la transition, vu qu'il est super sensible. J'espère que ça ira mieux ! 
Mes amis se sont bien marrés en comprenant que mon chien mangeait de la meilleure qualité qu'eux, à présent !

----------


## stephanie65100

Proplan 😄

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Proplan 


de la m**de vendue à prix d'or  ::  aliment absolument pas adapté à la nature des chiens: des carnivores

----------


## Trash x Pink

J'avoue avoir été étonnée en voyant le prix des Orijen, identique aux Rc que j'achetais.
La compo est pourtant trèèèès différente.
Les Orijen, super qualité, sans céréales, idéales pour les carnivores tels que les chiens, fabriquées et envoyées depuis le canada, sont au même prix (Voir moins chères) que les marques vendues en animaleries ou grandes surfaces de France, bourrées de cochonneries et en aucun cas adaptées pour l'organisme et la digestion de nos loulous.
c'est quand même fou que les marques françaises vendent leurs m***es au même prix que de grandes marques reconnues et bien meilleures...

----------


## meloy

Bonjour tout le monde, cela fait six mois que mon 4 pattes est aux brit carnilove et j'en suis plus que ravi ( lui aussi meme si de temps en temps il boude la gamelle ). Je me posais une question en bonne humaine que je suis et qui ne pourrait manger toujours la même chose , est il possible de lui donner une ration de brit carnilove le matin et une de platinum le soir ? Je sais qu'il adore les platinum . Mais y a t'il un intérêt a mixer ou un danger ? Merci les pros des conseils de me donner vos avis éclairés.

----------


## Poupoune 73

perso je ne mixe pas des aliments différents mais je change régulièrement en restant dans le haut de gamme, au gré des promos/nouveautés/opportunités (brit carnilove, wolfood, applaws, orijen, acana, maxima cotecnica....)

----------


## Fahn

Mais du coup, tu dois faire une transition à chaque fois Poupoune?

----------


## D-elphine

je pense que quand on a habitué nos animaux a changé ça permet de ne pas avoir de transition à faire, ils supportent les changements, je ne change pas de croquettes commePoupoune mais je leurs donnes aussi de la viande et autre et sans transition, y a pas de pb.

----------


## Poupoune 73

@fahn: je fais 75-25, 50-50, 25-75  ::  donc en 4 jours c'est plié

----------


## quentinxxv

suite à ce post mon chien est nourri aux origen et ca a l'air de lui convenir. Par contre il va à la selle 4 à 5 fois par jourje trouve ca énorme non ? (je ne sais pas si c'est lié depuis son adoption je le nourris qu'avec ces croquettes)

et j'ai lu que le taux de protéines pouvait etre trop élevé surtout pour les reins ce qui me fait un peu peur... du coup parfois je diminue un peu sa ration pour y mettre un peu de légumes est ce que je pourrais y ajouter des pates ou du riz bien cuit?

----------


## Fahn

> @fahn: je fais 75-25, 50-50, 25-75  donc en 4 jours c'est plié


Ah oui, moi en quatre jours, une transition c'est pas plié du tout avec Jedi et son système digestif pourri

----------


## grisbouilli

> suite à ce post mon chien est nourri aux origen et ca a l'air de lui convenir. Par contre il va à la selle 4 à 5 fois par jourje trouve ca énorme non ? (je ne sais pas si c'est lié depuis son adoption je le nourris qu'avec ces croquettes)
> 
> et j'ai lu que le taux de protéines pouvait etre trop élevé surtout pour les reins ce qui me fait un peu peur... du coup parfois je diminue un peu sa ration pour y mettre un peu de légumes est ce que je pourrais y ajouter des pates ou du riz bien cuit?


NON, ne pas rajouter de pâtes ni de riz ! Quel gâchis, quel sacrilège ce serait que de rajouter des céréales/féculents à des croquettes haut de gamme grain free telles que les Orijen !
C'est une des meilleures croquettes, les Orijen se suffisent à elles-même, inutile d'y rajouter légumes et encore moins des féculents (= glucides) dont le chien n'a AUCUN besoin et qui lui sont néfastes ! 

Et en ce qui concerne le taux de protéines qui t'effraie, ce n'est certainement pas sur ce topic que tu as dû lire qu'un taux élevé de protéines serait néfaste pour les reins. Ici, on dit tout le contraire, à savoir qu'il faut un taux élevé de (bonnes) protéines, le chien étant un carnivore. 
Preuve et étude démontrant qu'un taux de protéines élevé n'est PAS néfaste pour les reins : http://www.acana.com/wp-content/uplo...ion.pdf?17dc38

Sinon, oui, aller à selles 4 à 5 fois/jour, c'est un peu beaucoup oui.
Ce sont des selles normales, bien moulées ou molles/liquides ?
Tu lui donnes depuis combien de temps ? parce qu'il faut quand même un peu de temps pour que le système digestif du chien s'y habitue, que le transit se stabilise et que les selles s'améliorent et diminuent.
Mais tous les chiens ne supportent pas les Orijen (qui causent souvent des selles molles ou très molles). Peut-être est-ce le cas de ton chien ? Il a quel âge ?
Dans ce cas, si le nombre de selles ne diminuent pas, retourne peut-être voir la liste des croquettes conseillées (page 358) pour en tester une autre marque équivalente. 
Mais en tout cas : inutile et absurde  de rajouter des pâtes ou du riz.

----------


## quentinxxv

j'ai lu tellement de posts honnetement que je ne serai pas dire où j'ai trouvé cette information (peut etre sur les avis zooplus) là où je les ai commandé que les problèmes de reins revenaient quelques fois quand même d'où ma peur. 

oui pour les céréales c'est ce qui me semblait mais vu qu'il est en sous poids et que j'avais justement cette peur d'augmenter sa ration j'avais pensé à cette alternative que je vais oublier  :: 

il est nourri aux orijen depuis que je l'ai donc quasi 3 semaines, et ses selles sont normales. (mais avant son adoption il était à la rue puis fourriere et 1 journée de SPA donc pleins de changements alimentaire et il est surtout maigre)
Pour qu'il se remplume je lui donne d'ailleurs 100g de croquettes (en 2x) pour 4,8kg (mais très maigre) je ne suis pas sure de la quantité ne connaissant pas son poids de forme...

merci pour le lien que je vais lire de ce pas  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

Pourquoi ne pas lui laisser les croquettes à volonté si c'est possible?
Ici je ne pèse pas la gamelle de mes chiens. Je remplis celle de chacun, qu'ils ont en libre service depuis le réveil jusqu'à 21h, ils se régulent parfaitement d'eux-mêmes.

----------


## quentinxxv

je ne l'avais pas du tout envisagé. Je ne pensais pas qu'ils pouvaient se réguler eux mêmes. A tester peut être mais s'il mange plus c'est 6 ou 7 crottes qu'il fera par jour  ::

----------


## Fahn

Pour les crottes, je serais tentée d'attendre encore un peu.
Mais si tu lui donnes des légumes en plus des Orijen ou beaucoup de friandises, ça peut jouer sur la fréquence.
Contente-toi de lui donner les Orijen (et éventuellement aussi en friandises) pour voir si ça s'améliore.
C'est quelle gamme d'Orijen que tu donnes pour l'instant?
Pour ce qui est de se réguler, un chien qui a manqué de nourriture aura peut-être plus de mal, mais une fois qu'il aura compris, il le fera de lui-même (bon, si tu vois qu'il prend deux kilos par semaine, va falloir recommencer à le rationner par contre hein )

----------


## quentinxxv

Les légumes j'en ai mis que très rarement et il n'a pas de friandises (c'est les orijen en fait). Ce sont les orijen "Adult dog" (packaging rouge).
Je vais tester le "libre service" dès demain je pense, je ne savais pas du tout que c'était conseillé, mais les premiers temps il risque de ne pas savoir s'arrêter. Mais bon vu comment on lui sent les os ça ne risque pas de lui faire trop de mal !

----------


## Trash x Pink

S'il a souvent changé d'alimentation, il est normal que son système digestif peine un peu ! Il faut lui laisser le temps de se faire aux Orijen, et ça ira mieux par la suite.
Loki était aux Rc avant, cela fait quelques jours seulement que je suis passée aux Orijen et je constate déjà que le nombre de selles diminue et que les crottes sont bien mieux moulées.
Et je ne pense pas que lui mettre des croquettes à volonté lui fasse beaucoup de mal, au contraire ! S'il est maigre, autant qu'il mange plus que prévu pour reprendre du poil de la bête, puis réguler par la suite selon son activité et son poids.

----------


## chane34

Bonjour, voila j ai en ce moment 2 soucis ,avec 2 chiens differents, j aimerai changer de croquettes mais je ne sais lesquelles privilegié ............ ?

Le 1er concerne ma chienne de 9 ans, qui  a été sterilisé. Elle a pris beaucoup de poids, c est pas une grande sportive et je lui donne en ce moment des proplan poulet riz pour chien  sterilisé , c est un springer spaniel mais cela n a pas l air de bien fonctionné, en plusde cela c est une chienne qui a toujours faim.........

Le 2eme ,c est aussi une femelle, mais un chowchow donc connu pour des problèmes de gratouilles, demangeaisons. On m avait conseillé de lui donner des acanas pacifica aux poissons mais malleureusement le problème est toujours là. La veto me donne des cachets de cortisone a lui donné de temps en temps mais je ne pense pas que cela soit la solution !!!
Elle a le poils très secs sur la longueur et par contre gras au niveau de la peau et se gratte beaucoup ???

J aimerai beaucoup avoir des conseils avant de rechanger mes croquettes ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

p358 tu as une liste presque exhaustive des aliments de qualité (sec, humide, friandises) ainsi qu'un post-it de Muzarègne très bien sur comment choisir l'alimentation de son CARNIVORE domestique.

pr* plan c'est naze, cher et contenant peu de viande, un CARNIVORE a besoin de PROTEINES ANIMALES pour faire du muscle, les céréales contenues en écrasante majorité dans les PP font faire du gras. tu peux essayer les acana light and fit ou les applaws lite si elle a vraiment besoin de perdre, sinon n'importe quelle marque haut de gamme ira (8% de cendres maxi et un rapport phospho calcique modéré, vu son âge)

attention niveau ration pour du très haut de gamme on compte une ration de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme, et on ajuste en fonction

pour l'autre si le poisson n'a pas convenu, essayer l'agneau (exclusive of gosbi, wolfood, sûrement d'autres) avec levure de bière et why not huile de saumon sauvage

----------


## Lou

Ce qui serait cool ça serait de mettre dans le titre du topic "voir p. 358", ça permettrai aux nouveaux de potasser le post de YenZ  :Smile:

----------


## May-May

Ou de remettre le lien de temps en temps pour ceux qui n'ont pas le même nombre de page (j'en suis à la page 223 personnellement, donc bon, aller à la page 358 ça va être compliqué  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## Nieggue

Combien de temps dure la transition en cas de changement brutal de croquettes ? Luty est passé d'un mélange de croquettes au refuge à Gosbi Senior à la maison il y a 6 jours et il a des selles quasi normales (un peu molles, mais pas loin de la normale) depuis hier seulement ; c'est la durée normale ?

----------


## Fahn

Oh oui, pas d'inquiétude à avoir, ça me semble tout à fait normal 
Changement d'alimentation, d'environnement -> stress -> influence sur la qualité des crottes, c'est tout à fait courant.
A surveiller encore quelques jours selon moi, mais ne t'inquiète pas trop.

----------


## Nieggue

Super. Merci beaucoup !

----------


## napalm

Y aurait pas comme une pénurie de Acana light & fit en ce moment ?

Et j'avais une question aussi concernant la composition, dans les premiers ingrédients il y a de la pomme de terre... Hors j'avais lu que c'était mauvais pour le chien, votre avis ?




> Poulet déshydraté moulu, avoine épointée, poulet désossé, pommes de  terre entières, pois, fibres de pois, luzerne séchée au soleil, foie de  poulet, ufs entiers, plie sans arêtes, gras de poulet, huile de hareng,  pommes entières, poires entières, patates douces, citrouille, courge  musquée, panais, carottes, épinards, canneberges, myrtilles (bleuets),  varech, racine de chicorée, baies de genévrier, racine dangélique,  fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, lavande.


J'ai pris ça sur le site de Acana, mais sur zoopl*s, il n'y a pas marqué pomme de terre...

----------


## Poupoune 73

cru c'est toxique oui. cuit c'est ok, en quantités raisonnables of course puisque le chien est un carnivore

----------


## napalm

D'accord merci  :Smile:

----------


## canet

bonjour que pensez vous de ces 2 compositions:
1
viande de poulet fraîche (12 %), riz brun (12 %), orge, avoine, riz de brasserie, graisse animale, farine de poulet, concentré de protéines de petits pois, viande de poulet déshydratée, hydrolysat de protéines, pulpe de betteraves, graines de lin, minéraux, poudre de petits pois, poudre de pommes, poudre de cranberries, poudre de carottes, poudre de brocolis, vitamines, oligo-éléments et taurine. Avec des antioxydants naturels (mélange de tocophérols).*Additifs :
Additifs nutritionnels : vitamine A (21 630 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (1 270 UI/kg), fer (308 mg/kg), iode (3,1 mg/kg), cuivre (39,1 mg/kg), manganèse (13,6 mg/kg), zinc (262 mg/kg), sélénium (0,6 mg/kg). Avec des substances naturelles pour la conservation et des antioxydants naturels.
proteines 20.70%
graisses 16%
fibres 1.61%
glucide 48%*

*à base d'ingrédients naturels**protéines maigres issues de la viande de poulet * *fibres naturelles provenant du riz brun**antioxydants :* présents dans les cranberries*vitamine C provenant des pommes* *graines de lin :* riches en acides gras oméga 3 et oméga 6*acides aminés * sans maïs, blé ni sojasans colorants, arômes ni conservateurs artificiels
2
 riz*, orge*, farine de viande de volaille*, viande fraîche*, graisse de volaille*, farine de poisson*, hydrolysat de protéines, pommes déshydratées* (1 % minimum), petits pois* (déshydratés), chlorure de potassium, chlorure de sodium, poires* (déshydratées), carottes* (déshydratées), purée de tomates* (déshydratée).
* = produit certifié 100 % bio
Proportion de viande, c'est-à-dire proportion de protéines déshydratées d'origine animale : 24,5 % minimum.
Proportion de protéines d'origine animale par rapport à la proportion totale de protéines : 69,5 % minimum.

*Additifs :
additifs nutritionnels : vitamine A (12 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (1 200 UI/kg), vitamine E [acétate d'alpha-tocophérol] (70 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (10 mg/kg), vitamine B2 (10 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (6 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (30 µg/kg), biotine (250 µg/kg), acide pantothénique (20 mg/kg), niacine (40 mg/kg), acide folique (2 mg/kg), vitamine K (1 mg/kg), vitamine C (70 mg/kg), chlorure de choline (2 250 mg/kg), fer (130 mg/kg), zinc [sous forme d'oxyde de zinc] (70 mg/kg), cuivre [sous forme de sulfate de cuivre (II) pentahydraté] (10 mg/kg), cobalt (0,1 mg/kg), manganèse (15 mg/kg), iode [sous forme d'iodate de calcium anhydre] (2 mg/kg), sélénium [sous forme de sélénite de sodium] (0,2 mg/kg).
Additifs technologiques : antioxydants.
*croquettes  bio

----------


## Fahn

La deuxième, c'est pas bon, des céréales en premier ingrédient.

Pour la première compo, elle a l'air pas mal mais je ne connais pas assez les taux de protéines/glucides/graisses nécessaires, donc je me base strictement sur la liste des ingrédients. C'est pas le mieux, mais pas le plus mauvais non plus. Tu aurais les taux de calcium et de phosphore aussi?

----------


## grisbouilli

Pour Canet :

Je ne m'y connais pas énormément mais suffisamment pour dire que les 2 sont à oublier, surtout la 2ème.

Pour la 1ère compo, 20% de protéines, c'est bien trop peu. Il faut un minimum de 25 % de (bonnes) protéines. 
Ensuite, orge, avoine, riz, ça fait trop de céréales dont le chien, étant un CARNIVORE, n'a aucun besoin, d'autant plus qu'il ne peut pas digérer la cellulose et l'amidon des céréales, ce qui fait bien trop travailler son système digestif. 

La 2ème compo est vraiment à jeter.
Comme l'a dit Fahn, des céréales en premier, c'est pas bon car ça veut dire que ce sont les ingrédients principaux, encore une fois, le chien est un carnivore et non une poule  :Smile: 
"viande fraîche", quelle viande ? En plus, la viande fraîche est composée à 75% d'eau et de gras : une fois cuite, elle perd environ 4 fois son volume. C'est pourquoi il faut privilégier les aliments dont le premier ingrédient est une viande "déshydratée" car ils garantissent un fort % de protéines animales dans la ration, ainsi qu'une certaine qualité de produit.
Le chien étant un carnivore, il faut privilégier une alimentation riche en protéines animales et non pas végétales.
Tout cela, YenZ le dit ici : bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien (récapitulatif)

Hills et Bosch donc pour ces 2 exemples  :: , je crois qu'ici, personne ne préconisera ces croquettes...


P.358, ici, YenZ a répertorié une liste de croquettes valables, sans céréales et avec céréales.

Lire ceci aussi : ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## Fahn

> Pour Canet :
> 
> Je ne m'y connais pas énormément mais suffisamment pour dire que les 2 sont à oublier, surtout la 2ème.
> 
> Pour la 1ère compo, 20% de protéines, c'est bien trop peu. Il faut un minimum de 25 % de (bonnes) protéines. 
> Ensuite, orge, avoine, riz, ça fait trop de céréales dont le chien, étant un CARNIVORE, n'a aucun besoin, d'autant plus qu'il ne peut pas digérer la cellulose et l'amidon des céréales, ce qui fait bien trop travailler son système digestif.


+1 pour les céréales, ça en fait beaucoup pour un chien, bien qu'il existe vachement pire comme compo.
Et merci pour les protéines, je ne me souvenais plus du taux minimum recommandé

----------


## Nieggue

Hier, encore des selles molles pour Luty  C'est bizarre, dès que ses selles se régularisent et que je me dis que ça va être ok, re-des selles très molles. ça fait 9 jours, c'est toujours normal ? Désolée de demander tous les 2 jours mais j'ai aucune idée de combien de temps c'est censé prendre et je ne veux pas passer à côté d'un truc  J'ai envoyé un message à la bénévole du refuge avec qui je suis en contact pour savoir si elle a une idée de la dernière fois qu'il a été vermifugé ; il m'a semblé lire par-ci par-là que les vers ne se voyaient pas forcément dans les selles et qu'ils pouvaient causer une alternance selles normales / selles molles. Je garde cette étiologie en tête au cas où... Même si j'imagine que la transition croquettes peut expliquer à elle seule ces différents soucis. D'autant plus qu'il n'est clairement pas malade : il est vif, mange bien, boit bien, etc.

Désolée pour les détails peu miam miam  

Pour parler des croquettes en elle-mêmes, je sais que l'on m'a dit que la compo n'était pas top mais je dois avouer que pour mon budget, je m'estime heureuse d'avoir réussi à éviter les différents sous-produits et d'avoir une croquette avec de la viande en premier.

Puis, elles me font trop rire ces croquettes, on dirait des céréales au chocolat  Puis elles sont croquantes. Du coup, ça me fait rire, j'entends "Scronch, Scronch, Scronh". Bref, cet avis était parfaitement inutile mais ça m'a fait rire alors j'ai eu envie de partager  :Smile:

----------


## Fahn

Je ne trouve toujours pas ça alarmant, tant que ce n'est pas de la diarrhée, il faut du temps, entre les nouvelles croquettes, l'adaptation à sa nouvelle vie, peut-être encore un peu de stress, ...
Si tu veux, tu peux tout de même le vermifuger à nouveau, il n'y a pas de surdosage possible (enfin, pas dans son cas, j'imagine qu'avaler d'un coup plusieurs fois la dose recommandée ne doit pas être top quand même), même s'il l'a été récemment, ça ne fera pas de mal quoi qu'il en soit. Essaie peut-être de savoir quel vermifuge a été utilisé au refuge, histoire que tu en prennes un autre (de préférence chez le vétérinaire, ceux vendus en pharmacie ne sont pas toujours très efficaces). On conseille de varier les vermifuges d'une prise à l'autre parce qu'ils ont souvent un type de vers bien ciblé, histoire d'éliminer tous les vers.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Est-ce que tu as remarqué qu'il mangeait vite?
Ca pourrait expliquer des crottes un peu molles (ici, un de mes chiens, s'il mange trop vite, se tape systématiquement une diarrhée carabinée...)

----------


## grisbouilli

> Hier, encore des selles molles pour Luty  C'est bizarre, dès que ses selles se régularisent et que je me dis que ça va être ok, re-des selles très molles. ça fait 9 jours, c'est toujours normal ? Désolée de demander tous les 2 jours mais j'ai aucune idée de combien de temps c'est censé prendre et je ne veux pas passer à côté d'un truc  J'ai envoyé un message à la bénévole du refuge avec qui je suis en contact pour savoir si elle a une idée de la dernière fois qu'il a été vermifugé ; il m'a semblé lire par-ci par-là que les vers ne se voyaient pas forcément dans les selles et qu'ils pouvaient causer une alternance selles normales / selles molles. Je garde cette étiologie en tête au cas où... Même si j'imagine que la transition croquettes peut expliquer à elle seule ces différents soucis. D'autant plus qu'il n'est clairement pas malade : il est vif, mange bien, boit bien, etc.


Tu ne lui donnes rien d'autre que les Gosbi ? car parfois, trop de friandises peuvent causer des "interférences" intestinales  :Smile: .

Sinon, j'ai eu le même genre de souci avec mon chien, des épisodes de selles correctes suivis par des épisodes de selles très molles (et un peu glaireuses), puis à nouveau correctes, etc.
Après une coproculture, il s'est avéré qu'il avait la giardiose (fréquent en refuge), alors qu'il venait d'être vermifugé. Mais le vermifuge "normal" ne suffit pas pour une giardiose. Il a dû avoir du Panacur pendant 10 jours.
Si ça ne s'améliore pas, peut-être explorer par là ?

----------


## Nieggue

Fahn : Oki, merci. A priori il ne l'a pas été récemment, je vais aller acheter du vermifuge demain. Tu fais bien de me conseiller le vétérinaire plutôt que la pharmacie, je pensais qu'ils vendaient le même genre de produit !  

Non, il ne mange pas vite du tout, au contraire ! Sa gamelle est rarement vide, il mange petit à petit, tout au long de la journée (essentiellement en retour de promenade). Je trouve même ça épatant !

grisbouilli : Je lui donne des récompenses, à l'occasion comme (oups, pas taper !) une croûte de fromage par-ci, un bout de jambon par là. J'ai aussi des friandises pour chien mais de supermarché donc de qualité pas top parce que je n'avais pas encore eu le temps de me pencher sur la question et de commander donc j'ai fait au plus simple en attendant. Mais pas impossible que ça participe dans la perturbation, en effet... Je vais me surveiller. Surtout que c'est tellement un amour qui s'applique toujours que si je m'écoutais, il en aurait tout le temps.  

Pour la giardose, je garde en mémoire, on ne sait jamais. Merci !

----------


## Hugo35

Kenobi est un x lhassa apso de 8 ans. Actuellement, il est nourrit au Gusto Chicken and Rice. Il les mange très bien, mais, au us de son âge, je me renseigne pour passer à des croquettes dites senior.

Que me conseillez vous ? Je ne peux pas trop cher.

J'ai repéré les Acana Senior Dog (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/380812). La composition me semble bien pour le prix. 

J'ai fais quelques calculs et :
Avec les Gusto, je suis à 5,27 euros/mois
Avec les Acana, je serais à 9,52 euros/mois

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Fahn

Il a des soucis de santé particuliers?
Parce que s'il digère bien ses croquettes actuelles et qu'il est en bonne santé, il n'y a pour moi aucune raison d'en changer.

----------


## Hugo35

Non, aucun soucis particulier. 
Je me demandais, si par exemple, j'ai un chien de 12 ans, et qu'il mange bien ses croquettes, est ce que je dois passer sur des croquettes senior ?

----------


## Fahn

Pour moi, non, mais c'est un avis tout à fait personnel.
Je n'ai jamais donné de croquettes senior à mes chiens âgés, ça ne leur a posé aucun souci (bon, ils avaient des problèmes de santé, mais pas liés aux croquettes).
Quand on voit comment, d'un chien à l'autre, ça peut être difficile de trouver LA croquette qui sera bien tolérée et digérée, je suis d'avis de ne pas changer de marque si ça convient (à moins de donner de la grosse daube, évidemment).

----------


## cerbere

*Purizon* vous en pensez quoi? Les orijen ici ca ne passent pas. Ils sont au profine mais je viens de découvrir les purizon elles sont peut-être meilleures?

----------


## May-May

Hiduc a pris énormément de poids avec les Purizon alors que Belette avait bien maigri (et Hiduc ne mangeait pas la part de Belette)

----------


## Poupoune 73

purizon: super compo et excellentes analyses, par contre c'est en général très mal toléré
profine c'est l'entrée de gamme de la qualité donc bien sûr purizon, orijen, etc. c'est mieux! si souci de selles tu devrais voir pour les maxima cotecnica grainfree ou brit carnilove

----------


## cerbere

orijen le nain ne tolère pas.... bon je vais rester sur les profines ca leur convient....

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Kenobi est un x lhassa apso de 8 ans. Actuellement, il est nourrit au Gusto Chicken and Rice. Il les mange très bien, mais, au us de son âge, je me renseigne pour passer à des croquettes dites senior.
> 
> Que me conseillez vous ? Je ne peux pas trop cher.
> 
> J'ai repéré les Acana Senior Dog (http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/380812). La composition me semble bien pour le prix. 
> 
> J'ai fais quelques calculs et :
> Avec les Gusto, je suis à 5,27 euros/mois
> Avec les Acana, je serais à 9,52 euros/mois
> ...


j'en pense que les gusto c'est une grosse blague (m'enfin vu le prix ça ne m'étonne pas...)
Composition : Céréales (min 4% riz), viande de poulet déshydratée (22% min), dérivés de poulet (os pour le calcium et le phosphore, abats, garantis sans plumes, becs…), dérivés d’origine végétale (petits pois, carottes), graisses (83% des graisses d’origine animale), minéraux, huile de saumon (omégas 3 et 6), antioxydants naturels : mélange de tocophérols, vitamine C et extrait de romarin. Contient de l’huile de soja en faible quantité.
Caractéristiques analytiques : Protéines 25% ; Matières grasses 12% ; Fibres brutes 2,5% ; Cendres brutes 6,25%.

ingrédient végétal en 1ère position, vraiment trop peu de protéines, et le rapport phospho-calcique n'est pas indiqué. acana est largement au-dessus à tous points de vue

en pas trop cher et pas trop mal tu as profine, josera poulet riz 26/16 (et uniquement cette gamme-là), nutragold adult ou mieux exclusive of gosbi

----------


## vivelesbergers!

J'ai des Applaws senior conseillées ici, elles ne sont pas mal non plus...

----------


## motobufflor

Mon chien est aux acana prairie mais il se gratte toujours. Il était précedemment aux BELCANDO active, je me tate donc pour lui redonner à nouveau des croquettes avec céréales, j'aime bien les DLG mais le taux de cendre est énorme; sinon les Gosbi; qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Flo13

Je cherche de nouvelles croquettes pour ma chienne qui mange depuis 2 ans des Orijen senior (elle a 11 ans et demi et fait 28 kilos), auparavant elle était aux Orijen adulte.
Elle a des soucis de digestion et le véto m'a conseillé de changer car les croquettes senior ont souvent trop de fibres. J'hésite à revenir aux Orijen adulte.
J'ai repéré les Acana Grassland (agneau, sans céréales, probiotiques, gluco/chondro, avec des taux protéines/gras/fibres qui me semblent bons), mais le taux calcium/phosphore est de 1,66. 
Même problème avec les TOTW Sierra Mountain….
Vous pensez que c'est trop élevé?

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui. tu peux tout à fait rajouter des chondroprotecteurs à la gamelle (cf. les compléments de nourrir comme la nature ou amikinos)
tu peux regarder applaws senior, purizon (attention pas toujours bien toléré), wolfood poulet, peut-être brit carnilove aussi, et sûrement d'autres dans la liste de yenz p358  ::

----------


## Flo13

Merci Poupoune. 
J'ai déjà bien consulté la liste, mais il y a toujours un taux ou autre chose qui ne convient pas (je préfère l'agneau, alors ça limite). ::  .
Wolfood pas mal, manque un peu de protéines par rapport à ce qu'elle avait. Je vais regarder Brit.

----------


## Shika3448

Bonjour a tous,
je suis nouveau sur le forum et je me permets de vous contacter car j'ai de grande hésitations Ma femme et moi venons d'acquérir une nouvelle dans la petite famille 
Hyna pinscher toy âge de 3mois...
Ellr était actuellement nourris au Royal canin mini junior...je souhaite la passer petit à petit sur des croquettes sans céréales comme j'ai ou le faire par le passer sur mon ancien jack que j'avais mis sur TOTW
J'hésite beaucoup car c'est un tout petit chien (croquettes assez petit...) et bébé...
Je cherche donc des croquettes avec de la viande bon taux de protéines et pas trop de cendres...après vous êtes meilleur que moi sur ça le peu que j'en sais je l'ai appris ici 
Je suis à l'écoute de tout vos conseils car je suis vraiment dans le doute...j'ai juste retenu deux produis.....orijen puppy et TOTW High prairie puppy..après je suis ouvert à tout...


Merci d'avance

----------


## grisbouilli

Bonjour,
A choisir entre Orijen et TOTW, les Orijen Puppy sans hésiter car les TOTW sont trop peu protéinées, seulement 28%.
Je ne connais pas la taille des orijen puppy mais en les réhydratant, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème même pour un bébé toy.
Les Orijen restent quand même un des meilleures croquettes, pour autant que le chien les supporte.
Donc, veiller à faire une longue transition  :Smile: .

----------


## Shika3448

Je te remercie pour ta réponse D'accord donc il faut oublier TOTW ??
De toute manière la transition se fera en douceur car j'ai vu que orijen pas tout les chiens les supports...


Après si vous avez d'autre marque etc...je suis pas fixer au contraire à l'écoute...


Je veux juste lui éviter de rester dans des croquettes "bas de gamme " surtout que c'est pas avec la quantité quel mange

----------


## grisbouilli

J'imagine que d'autres viendront confirmer mais Oui, il faut oublier TOTW, bien trop peu protéinées , pas assez riches pour un chiot ! avec, il me semble, un taux de minéraux et de cendres trop élevé (en tout cas pour les gammes adultes).

Sinon, il y a les Applaws qui sont aussi très bien : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354870

En effet, ce n'est pas avec la quantité qu'elle va manger que tu vas te ruiner, y en a qui ont de la chance, dis-je avec mes 48 kg de chiens...  ::  

Donc, franchement, y a pas à hésiter, entre Royal Caca et Orijen ou Applaws...

----------


## Flo13

> Je cherche de nouvelles croquettes pour ma chienne qui mange depuis 2 ans des Orijen senior (elle a 11 ans et demi et fait 28 kilos), auparavant elle était aux Orijen adulte.
> Elle a des soucis de digestion et le véto m'a conseillé de changer car les croquettes senior ont souvent trop de fibres


 etc.

J'ai commandé un petit sac d'Acana prairie sauvage, et un de Purizon. Elle va déjà me dire ce qui lui plait et ensuite ce qu'elle supporte le mieux.

----------


## Shika3448

> J'imagine que d'autres viendront confirmer mais Oui, il faut oublier TOTW, bien trop peu protéinées , pas assez riches pour un chiot ! avec, il me semble, un taux de minéraux et de cendres trop élevé (en tout cas pour les gammes adultes).
> 
> Sinon, il y a les Applaws qui sont aussi très bien : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354870
> 
> En effet, ce n'est pas avec la quantité qu'elle va manger que tu vas te ruiner, y en a qui ont de la chance, dis-je avec mes 48 kg de chiens...  
> 
> Donc, franchement, y a pas à hésiter, entre Royal Caca et Orijen ou Applaws...



D'accord dans ce cas je vais me diriger sur un des deux marques sachant que pour Applaws à l'air d'être mieux digérer orijen ne convenant peut être à moins de chien....quel est la principale différents entre les deux ???
Oui les sac ne vont pas descendre très vite mais ce n'est pas elle qui va protéger la maison

----------


## motobufflor

> J'imagine que d'autres viendront confirmer mais Oui, il faut oublier TOTW, bien trop peu protéinées , pas assez riches pour un chiot ! avec, il me semble, un taux de minéraux et de cendres trop élevé (en tout cas pour les gammes adultes).
> 
> Sinon, il y a les Applaws qui sont aussi très bien : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354870
> 
> En effet, ce n'est pas avec la quantité qu'elle va manger que tu vas te ruiner, y en a qui ont de la chance, dis-je avec mes 48 kg de chiens...  
> 
> Donc, franchement, y a pas à hésiter, entre Royal Caca et Orijen ou Applaws...


J'ai passé mon chien aux ACANA PRAIRIE et depuis il se gratte en permanence donc retour aux croquettes céréales mais de la meilleure qualité possible, que pensez vous de Gosbi exclusive ou de DLG ?

----------


## Kerax

> J'ai passé mon chien aux ACANA PRAIRIE et depuis il se gratte en permanence donc retour aux croquettes céréales mais de la meilleure qualité possible, que pensez vous de Gosbi exclusive ou de DLG ?


Les Prairie lui donnaient de la diarrhée, je suis maintenant au Gosbi grain free https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...183ma27m3.html
en alternance avec les Wolfood depuis plusieurs pour mois, et aucun problème pour mon Westie, qui ont tendance à avoir une peau fragile.

----------


## grisbouilli

> J'ai passé mon chien aux ACANA PRAIRIE et depuis il se gratte en permanence donc retour aux croquettes céréales mais de la meilleure qualité possible, que pensez vous de Gosbi exclusive ou de DLG ?


Bonjour,
Pourquoi "_donc retour aux croquettes céréales"_ ??
Je ne pense pas du tout qu'il y ait un lien de cause à effet, les gratouilles ne viennent sans doute pas du fait que ce sont des croquettes sans céréales mais à mon avis, d'un ingrédient qu'il ne tolère pas.
Pas de problème de selles avec les Acana ?
Je suppose que tu as éliminé toute éventualité de _puces_ ou autre ?

Je ne sais pas ce que tu as déjà essayé comme croquettes mais pourquoi ne pas rester dans le sans céréales ?? voir liste p.358 pour d'autres croquettes de qualité équivalente. 
Essayer peut-être des croquettes à l'agneau ou au poisson pour réduire un risque éventuel d'allergie ?

Pour les DLG, il me semble que la gamme sans céréales passion saumon est très bien (poulet aussi).
Les Gosbi exclusive restent de bonnes croquettes, rapport qualité/prix, trop peu protéinées à mon goût, mais beaucoup de retours positifs en tout cas...

(suis pas une pro non plus hein  :Smile: )

----------


## grisbouilli

> D'accord dans ce cas je vais me diriger sur un des deux marques sachant que pour Applaws à l'air d'être mieux digérer orijen ne convenant peut être à moins de chien....quel est la principale différents entre les deux ???
> Oui les sac ne vont pas descendre très vite mais ce n'est pas elle qui va protéger la maison


Pas de grande différence entre les Applaws et les Orijen, niveau compo elles sont très bien toutes les deux. Y a plus qu'à essayer car c'est sur ton chien que tu verras si ça convient ou non  :Smile:

----------


## motobufflor

> Bonjour,
> Pourquoi "_donc retour aux croquettes céréales"_ ??
> Je ne pense pas du tout qu'il y ait un lien de cause à effet, les gratouilles ne viennent sans doute pas du fait que ce sont des croquettes sans céréales mais à mon avis, d'un ingrédient qu'il ne tolère pas.
> Pas de problème de selles avec les Acana ?
> Je suppose que tu as éliminé toute éventualité de _puces_ ou autre ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que tu as déjà essayé comme croquettes mais pourquoi ne pas rester dans le sans céréales ?? voir liste p.358 pour d'autres croquettes de qualité équivalente. 
> Essayer peut-être des croquettes à l'agneau ou au poisson pour réduire un risque éventuel d'allergie ?
> 
> ...



Merci pour votre aide, pas de puces ou tiques. Avant mon Cairn Terrier était au Belcando Active, je l'ai passé aux ACANA car il ne mangeait pas avec gourmandise mais boudait sa gamelle, par contre pas de gratouille, il se mordille également depuis. Donc je me dis autant retourner à des croquettes avec céréales mais de meilleurs qualité, les gosbi sont pour l'instant mes préférées mais si vous avez d'autre conseils je suis preneur.
De toute façon dernier essai avant de retourner chez Belcando.

----------


## Flo13

Quand on fait l'essai de nouvelles croquettes, en combien de temps peut-on juger si le chien les supporte bien? Après les 2 ou 3 semaines de transition? (j'imagine que cela dépend des cas…..)

----------


## Nieggue

Coucou !

Je me suis posée la même question   Luty, 10 ans, est sorti de 3 ans et demi de refuge où il mangeait un mélange de croquettes des opérations collecte. Une semaine, il a eu des selles molles voire liquides ; une semaine, ça n'a pas arrêté de faire des faux espoirs (alternance de selles normales et de selles molles voire liquides ; ou mix des deux) et là, ça fait 3 jours pile poil que l'on a que des selles normales donc je dirais que c'est bon. A priori, dans mon cas, je dirai donc 2 semaines.

----------


## surmulot

Et moi 6 mois ! Apres changements de croquettes 2 ou 3 marques et des cures de pre-probiotiques

----------


## Nieggue

C'est beaucoup, non ? Ton loulou a des soucis particuliers de transit ? Ou des intolérances ?

----------


## surmulot

Oui intolerance a toutes croquettes aux cereales et gluten et le pire cest que le veto lui changeait pour les memes gammes medicalisees (digestive ou gastro intestinal !) une belle arnaque car les ingredients sont les memes !  Et cest moi qui ai du le convaincre !depuis quil a du canard, pdt et manioc selles moulees et normales ! Il a eu bilans sanguins, copro, recherche de gardiose etc etc de plus il est stresse ce qui na rien arrange avec ces chamboulements de abandon/refuge/voyage et parachute chez moi ds le vacarme urbain !

----------


## Nieggue

Pas facile, en effet ! Heureusement que tu as fini par trouver le "truc"  :Smile: 

Du coup, tu as réalisé toute seule pour l'intolérance au gluten ? Ou un professionnel a su te mettre sur la voix ? Ou une connaissance ? Je trouve ça dingue, quand même, les humains comme les animaux qui souffrent de plus en plus d'intolérances, allergies, etc. La chatte que je parraine souffre d'eczéma, comme moi  

Bref, désolée pour le mi-hors sujet.

----------


## May-May

Je suis un peu perdue dans les croquettes light...

Hiduc n'est pas obèse, donc je ne cherche pas les moins grasses, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre. Disons qu'il est un peu grassouillet et j'aimerais lui faire perdre 2 - 3 kilos donc rien de bien important.
Donc je ne sais pas trop quelle gamme choisir, j'ai peur que les croquettes ne soit pas assez "nutritives", qu'elles soient juste light sans rien lui apporter derrière, et donc qu'il crève juste la dalle...

----------


## Nieggue

Il a quel âge ? Il est aux sans ou avec céréales ?

Ici, Luty a 10 ans et est aux Gosbi Senior et d'après le site sur lequel je les ai acheté, elles peuvent aussi bien convenir aux seniors qu'aux chiens stérilisés / peu actifs / en surpoids. Après, on m'avait répondu que côté qualité, ça n'était pas forcément le top (je ne me souviens plus de la raison, honte à moi).
Mais, en fonction de l'âge du chien, regarder du côté des croquettes senior, peut-être ?

----------


## Phnix

Xaros > Hiduc est déjà en ration réduite, couper aux haricots verts, c'est risquer des carences je pense  
Je crois que les Acana Fit & Light ont été recommandées ici ?

----------


## May-May

J'ai beaucoup entendu parler des Acana Lit & fit. Donc je me posais la question.

C'est un chien de 5 ans, actif, mais qu reste grassouillet. Il pèse environ 30 kilos et mange 220 grammes de croquettes par jour (ce qui n'est vraiment pas énorme).

----------


## surmulot

> Pas facile, en effet ! Heureusement que tu as fini par trouver le "truc" 
> 
> Du coup, tu as réalisé toute seule pour l'intolérance au gluten ? Ou un professionnel a su te mettre sur la voix ? Ou une connaissance ? Je trouve ça dingue, quand même, les humains comme les animaux qui souffrent de plus en plus d'intolérances, allergies, etc. La chatte que je parraine souffre d'eczéma, comme moi  
> 
> Bref, désolée pour le mi-hors sujet.


Jai trouve seule en essayant par eviction puisque les vetos defendent leurs croquettes   aux cereales. Jai lu sur internet, ici etc parcouru des centaines detiquettes sur des tas de sites, et eliminant cereales et gluten, ses selles sont normales je suis tres en colere apres les vetos !

----------


## Nieggue

Tu m'étonnes... *Hors sujet on* Moi, j'ai une dent contre UN véto plutôt que contre les vétos. Quand ma chatte Mortemer a été malade, j'ai sorti 700 euros sans demander de facilités, ni quoi que ce soit, alors qu'il savait que j'étais étudiante. La pauvre est malheureusement décédée. J'ai appris par la suite que l'un des médicaments prescrits était sujet à controverse et, bien entendu, il ne m'en avait pas parlé... Je l'avais un peu mauvaise mais admettons, il peut estimer personnellement que ce n'est pas la peine de m'inquiéter pour rien et avoir confiance en ce médicament. La semaine suivante, mon autre chat a une espèce de boule bizarre, je tâche de prendre rendez-vous au plus vite. Le soir-même, j'ai un cours mais une copine peut l'amener pour moi. J'appelle le véto en lui demandant si je peux laisser un chèque à ma copine mais il ne prend pas les chèques. Je lui demande alors s'il peut le voir et je viens le payer le lendemain matin, première heure (ma copine n'ayant pas beaucoup de moyens, je me voyais mal lui  demander de m'avancer). En sachant que la semaine précédente, j'avais payé 900 euros pour mon autre chat sans souci, etc. Il m'a dit : "Et si on prenait rendez-vous un autre jour ?"  (Pas de place le lendemain, un samedi, ça reportait à lundi et vu les faits précédents, j'étais plutôt angoissée). J'ai été faible, je lui ai dit que je le rappelerai et j'ai appelé un autre véto qui pouvait le prendre le soir-même et acceptait d'être réglé par chèque. C'est toujours mon véto aujourd'hui. Depuis, à chaque fois que j'y repense, je me dis qu'au lieu d'une excuse minable, j'aurais du lui dire la vérité : "Je vais voir ailleurs si je trouve la confiance que je ne trouve pas ici."   *Hors sujet off, désolée !*

Pour Luty, il est aux croquettes avec céréales (sans céréales et mon budget n'étaient pas trop copains) mais avec du riz qui est, a priori, l'une des "moins pires".

----------


## surmulot

Oui je compatis ... 
Le riz certains le tolerent d'autres pas mais cest encore le moins pire. Ca devient un vrai probleme de nourrir nos animaux car, comme pour nous, l'industrie agro ne vise que le profit et avec l'abondance de l'offre ca devient une jungle et la transparence quant a l'origine des ingredients ?? Vegetaux ogm, farines animales ? On peut se poser des questions sur lorigine des viandes aussi pour les croquettes importees..

----------


## Nieggue

Oui, comme les "sous-produits animaux" et "sous-produits végétaux". Mais encore ?

Et les trucs marketing. Le coup de la viande fraîche à 30% qui fait moins que les 30% de viande déshydratée, j'avoue que je n'y avais pas pensé, au début, j'ai failli tomber dans le panneau  

Ou, mon préféré : "Viande : 40%" Fraîche ? Déshydratée ? Farine ? Poulet ? Mouton ? Bison ?

----------


## surmulot

Oui on ignore tout de ces produits. Deja en evitant les ss produits animaux et vegetaux mais il y aura toujours quelque chose qui cloche soit au niveau des % de nutriments ou de la composition analytique. La croquette parfaite n'existe pas alors on s'adapte a ce que le chien tolere et dont la composition analytique semble la mieux adaptee

----------


## Nieggue

Et à son budget, hélas, aussi...

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour,

je n'arrive plus a retrouver la page où il est listé les friandises pas mauvaise ?
En auriez vous une a me recommander qui se commande sur zooplus ? Car apparemment dentastix c'est mauvais ?

merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

p358
oui dentastix c'est pourri regarde plutôt les dental gosbi, c'est moins pire

----------


## surmulot

Oh la je viens de lire des commentaires negatifs oui sur internet concernant les ingredients de Dtik, mon chien intolerant aux cereales et bien regle avec croquettes sans cereales vient de refaire des cacas mous je pense que c'en est la cause car je lui ai donne deux demi 2 jrs de suite

----------


## ludovic.tomaszewski.9

Qui connais la marque sélect gold vendu chez maxizoo?

----------


## grisbouilli

YenZ disait :



> Envoyé par leeloolulu 
> Sélect gold de chez Maxizoo, y en a qui connaissent?
> 
> 
> de nom et de mémoire les compos étaient moyennes.
> dans le même magasin je préfère largement real nature et real nature wilderness



(pour savoir si un avis a déjà été donné sur ce topic sur une marque de croquettes, il suffit de cliquer sur "rechercher dans la discussion" dans la barre rouge en haut, puis de taper le nom de la croquette dans la petite fenêtre qui s'ouvre, et voilà  :: )

----------


## ludovic.tomaszewski.9

Merci pour la réponse,
 je vais avoir dans quelque semaine un chiot American staff  et c'est un ami qui ma conseillé la marque sélect gold.
Avec tous les choix en marque de croquette ,je c'est pas quoi prendre,si on  peut conseillé  sur une marque de croquette. 
Je cherche le meilleur rapport qualité prix, avec un budget  de 60 euro pour un sac de 12, 15kg
Je peut acheté sur le net ou magasin.

----------


## Quaraba

En magasin Botanic, ils vendent la marque "Maxima" et je crois que c'est dans les 60 euros.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

L'avantage du net, c'est que tu peux avoir des prix plus interessants.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Merci pour la réponse,
>  je vais avoir dans quelque semaine un chiot American staff  et c'est un ami qui ma conseillé la marque sélect gold.
> Avec tous les choix en marque de croquette ,je c'est pas quoi prendre,si on  peut conseillé  sur une marque de croquette. 
> Je cherche le meilleur rapport qualité prix, avec un budget  de 60 euro pour un sac de 12, 15kg
> Je peut acheté sur le net ou magasin.


regarde p358 de ce topic yenz a fait une liste non exhaustive mais assez complète d'aliments de qualité. tu peux t'appuyer sur ce post-it également:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

la boutique "nourrir comme la nature" reste THE référence en matière de vente d'aliments de qualité  ::  à vue de nez avec ton budget tu es déjà dans le haut de gamme, sachant qu'il faut regarder le prix de revient; par exemple, exclusive of gosbi est moins cher à l'achat que brit carnilove mais j'en donnerais beaucoup plus donc je ne pense qu'au final la différence soit vraiment signifiante

----------


## ludovic.tomaszewski.9

J'ai bien regardé la page 358,
je me tourne sur les croquette MAXIMA GRAIN FREE PUPPY JUNIOR.
je  vais commandé sur nourrir comme la nature.
a partir de qu'elle age faut il passé aux croquette adult  MAXIMA GRAIN FREE pour un américan staff?

----------


## erdeven

Bonsoir.
J'aurai besoin de vos avis. Mes chiennes sont nourries avec les TOTW. Elles ont 10 et 7 ans, de petites tailles (jacks russels de 6kg environ) sans activité physique importante. Ma veto l'année dernière m'avait dit que l'année prochaine je devrais les passer a des croquettes senior. Je ne sais pas quoi choisir, TOTW n'a pas, me semble-t-il de gamme senior. Que me conseillez-vous ? Et puis je passer les deux aux croquettes senior ?
Ma chienne de 10 ans est parfois capricieuse sur les croquettes (elle peut ne pas manger pendant 1jour).
Merci !!!

----------


## lili-vanille

> la boutique "nourrir comme la nature" reste THE référence en matière de vente d'aliments de qualité  à vue de nez avec ton budget tu es déjà dans le haut de gamme, sachant qu'il faut regarder le prix de revient; *par exemple, exclusive of gosbi est moins cher à l'achat que brit carnilove mais j'en donnerais beaucoup plus* donc je ne pense qu'au final la différence soit vraiment signifiante


Ah bon ? Ma chienne ba de 31 kilos (14 ans) mange 240 grammes par jour d'exclusive of Gosbi (moitié senior moitié saumon) et rien d'autre.

----------


## Nieggue

ça me rassure ce que tu écris ! A priori, Luty, 22 kg, est supposé manger 300 grammes par jour environ ; il finit plutôt sa gamelle en 1,5 jours - 2 jours qu'en une journée...

----------


## minoune6259

Bonjour à tous

Voilà, normalement je vais adopter un chien Jumper, croisé beauceron de 1.5ans, pese envirron 20kg. Attente de la décision de son assos aprés visite au domicil.

Donc je recherche les croquettes qui lui conviendrai le mieux tout en restant à un prix raisonnable.

Pouvez vous m'aider? que pensez vous des :http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/215074

ou http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...36#composition

Comme vous pouvez le voir je cherche des sacs de 13kg prix entre 40 & 50euros

----------


## Nieggue

Bonjour !

Je laisse des personnes mieux informées te renseigner ; mais si tu dois choisir entre Acana et Mastery, je conseillerais Acana, ils sont plus transparents sur les compositions.  :Smile:

----------


## grisbouilli

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Voilà, normalement je vais adopter un chien Jumper, croisé beauceron de 1.5ans, pese envirron 20kg. Attente de la décision de son assos aprés visite au domicil.
> 
> Donc je recherche les croquettes qui lui conviendrai le mieux tout en restant à un prix raisonnable.
> 
> Pouvez vous m'aider? que pensez vous des :http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/215074
> 
> ou http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...36#composition
> ...


En effet, entre Acana et Mastery, préfère de loin les Acana car la compo des Mastery n'est vraiment pas top (maïs, protéines de maïs = beurk)

Si tu veux rester sur Zooplus, les Applaws sont encore mieux niveau compo que les Acana. Mais un peu plus chères  :: .

----------


## grisbouilli

> J'ai bien regardé la page 358,
> je me tourne sur les croquette MAXIMA GRAIN FREE PUPPY JUNIOR.
> je  vais commandé sur nourrir comme la nature.
> a partir de qu'elle age faut il passé aux croquette adult  MAXIMA GRAIN FREE pour un américan staff?


Je dirais vers 4 mois ?
Mais je trouve que les Maxima Puppy ne sont pas idéales pour un chiot de grande race, à cause du rapport Ca/P 1,6. Il me semble que c'est un peu trop élevé pour un chiot de grande race. 
A confirmer par des bien plus pro que moi  :Smile: .

----------


## Poupoune 73

+1 avec grisbouilli, c'est le rapport phosphocalcique d'1,6 qui m'a fait arrêter les maxima cotecnica grainfree, dont j'étais par ailleurs tout à fait satisfaite. je m'orienterais plutôt sur les brit carnilove ou applaws, peut-être orijen (je n'ai pas toutes les compo en tête). bref les gammes ceci ou cela c'est du marketing, où as-tu que les renardeaux mangeaient différemment de leurs parents une fois sevrés???

@everden: ah oui totw vu l'âge de tes loulous j'arrêterais de suite, soit y'a trop peu de protéines (donc le taux de glucides explose) soit le rapport phosphocalcique est trop élevé est c'est dangereux pour les reins. tu peux regarder acana/orijen senior, applaws senior, brit carnilove, sûrement d'autres

et oui ma voisine et moi avons des chiens TRES actifs (vie à la campagne, 2h de balades quotidiennes plus les rando le we) bien que seniors (9 et 10 ans pour des X bergers de 20 et 25kg) bah clairement les gosbi font faire plus de selles que les brit carnilove (donc c'est moins bien assimilé) et on est obligées d'en donner beaucoup plus pour les maintenir à un bon poids de forme. les brit carnilove sont extrêmement caloriques donc des quantités modérées suffisent, et la compo est bien meilleure donc il y a peu de déchets, tout est utilisé par l'organisme  ::

----------


## minoune6259

Merci bcp pour vos réponses rapides :-)

En fait avant (pour mn labrador) je prennais des spécials vétérinaires, conseillé par lui mais en fait, en y regardant de plus pret, elles soont bcp plus cher et leur composition pas top!

je vais donc me penché sur les acana!

----------


## grisbouilli

> Bonsoir.
> J'aurai besoin de vos avis. Mes chiennes sont nourries avec les TOTW. Elles ont 10 et 7 ans, de petites tailles (jacks russels de 6kg environ) sans activité physique importante. Ma veto l'année dernière m'avait dit que l'année prochaine je devrais les passer a des croquettes senior. Je ne sais pas quoi choisir, TOTW n'a pas, me semble-t-il de gamme senior. Que me conseillez-vous ? Et puis je passer les deux aux croquettes senior ?
> Ma chienne de 10 ans est parfois capricieuse sur les croquettes (elle peut ne pas manger pendant 1jour).
> Merci !!!


Il me semble (pour l'avoir lu souvent sur ce topic) que les TOTW contiennent bien trop de minéraux et de cendres, surtout pour des chiens senior. Donc, c'est l'occasion de changer de marque  :Smile: 
Il y a les Applaws senior qui sont très bien. Orijen, Exclusive of Gosbi aussi... Chacune contient pas mal de glucosamine et de chondroïtine. Mais tout dépend de ton budget aussi.
Et oui, je pense que tu peux sans problème les passer toutes les deux aux croquettes senior.

Edit : je n'avais pas vu que tu avais répondu Poupoune, désolée donc pour les redites  ::

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour,

Que pensez vous des croquettes Belcando ? 

http://www1.belcando.de/francais/pro...junghunde.html

----------


## minoune6259

> En effet, entre Acana et Mastery, préfère de loin les Acana car la compo des Mastery n'est vraiment pas top (maïs, protéines de maïs = beurk)
> 
> Si tu veux rester sur Zooplus, les Applaws sont encore mieux niveau compo que les Acana. Mais un peu plus chères .


Si vous avez d'autres idées, j'étudie tout ce qui est possible dans mon budget.

----------


## grisbouilli

> Bonjour,
> 
> Que pensez vous des croquettes Belcando ? 
> 
> http://www1.belcando.de/francais/pro...junghunde.html


Trouvé un avis de YenZ :



> tout est ici
> 
> 
> compo =) http://www.belcando.de/francais/prod...lamb-rice.html
> 
> 
> Analyse =) http://www.belcando.de/cms/upload/fr...analyse_FR.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si vous avez d'autres idées, j'étudie tout ce qui est possible dans mon budget.


Tu veux absolument commander sur zooplus ?

----------


## ludovic.tomaszewski.9

je vais perde la tête avec toute c'est croquette mdr
si les maxima cotecnica grainfree ne convient pas pour un chiot,
 quelle modèle de croquette que je peut prendre chez la marque Carnilove-brit, Applaws et orijen?
voir la quelle marque de croquette passe pour mon budget 60 euro a 70 max si sa vaut la peine pour un sac de 12,15 kg
désolé de posé autan de question sur les croquette, j'ai pas envie de me trompé sur la commande que je vais faire

----------


## grisbouilli

Pour un chiot grande race, il faut que le rapport Ca/P ne soit pas trop élevé. C'est pour ça que les Maxima ne sont pas idéales, même la gamme adulte (puppy ou adult c'est, sauf cas rare, du marketing) a un Ca/P de 1.45, ce qui est encore de trop pour un chiot grande race.
Brit carnilove, c'est 1,35, ce qui est déjà mieux.
Applaws large puppy Breed et Orijen puppy large breed ont un très bon Ca/P (ne dépasse pas 1,2).
Les Orijen restent (à mon avis) le top, si tu peux te le permettre vu le prix.
Sinon, les Applaws sont aussi un très bon choix.

(mais je rappelle, je ne suis pas pro  :Smile: )

----------


## erdeven

Poupoune et Grisbouilli merci pour vos réponses. Il me semble que le top c'est Orijen, il faut que je regarde le prix. Je regarderai aussi le prix des autres. En gros en budget j'aimerai dans le prix des TOTW.
C'est marrant mais il y a quelques années,  on m'avait conseillé ici les TOTW. Je ne savais pas que les avis avaient changé sur ces croquettes. Je pensais que cetait de la bonne qualité. Bon... il me reste encire un paquet, je ne peux pas me permettre de le perdre (me reste encore la moitié)

----------


## Poupoune 73

il y a quelques années elles étaient dans le top 5 oui. ce n'est pas que les avis ont changé, c'est une très bonne marque, juste d'autres aliments plus équilibrés/adaptés sont arrivés sur le marché depuis. orijen sera hors budget à mon sens pour toi regarde plutôt purizon ou applaws (et commence par des petits sacs pour t'assurer que ça convient)

@ Ludovic: ça serait sympa de regarder déjà les marques qu'on te conseille, plutôt que d'attendre qu'on te serve le saint graal sur un plateau. il te faut:
- des ingrédients d'origine animale
- un fort taux de protéines ANIMALES (minimum 30%)
- Ca/Ph le plus proche possible de 1
- un taux de cendres inférieur à 8%
- si possible, des chondroprotecteurs, sinon ben faut suppléer (cf. les compléments de nourrir comme la nature ou amikinos, par exemple)
donc à toi d'éplucher, comme nous tous, les compos/analyses des marques citées pour trouver ce qui vous convient, à toi et à ton chien. sachant que de toute façon la meilleure alimentation possible pour un chien c'est le BARF

----------


## minoune6259

non pas forcement sur zoo plus, je recherche juste des "bonnes" mais pas trop trop chere.
au max: 12kg pour 50euros

----------


## Flo13

J'ai regardé beaucoup de compositions et j'ai l'impression que les croquettes qui ont un fort taux de protéines n'ont jamais le taux Ca/Ph proche de 1 (plutôt entre 1,2 et 1,4).
Est-ce lié?

----------


## erdeven

Oui bah voilà !!!! lol! quand je me suis renseignée quoi (il y a 3/4 ans). Il y avait déjà les Orijen...
J'ai regardé, et c'est la seule marque qui utilise de la viande fraîche apparemment. Donc bon, je pense que je vais élargir mon budget. Elles sont moins chères sur le zooplus.es apparemment. 
Je viens d'envoyer un mail a un de mes vétos, il me conseille pas mal (et s'en fiche que je ne prenne pas les croquettes chez lui) et je pense savoir déjà sa réponse. 
Je ne connais pas les insuffisances rénales chez le chien mais si c'est pareil que l'IRC chez le chat, non merci, j'ai mon chat en IRC, et j'aimerai ne pas avoir mes chiennes aussi ! Donc non je préfère éviter les croquettes qui vont bousiller les reins de mes chiennes.

----------


## grisbouilli

> non pas forcement sur zoo plus, je recherche juste des "bonnes" mais pas trop trop chere.
> au max: 12kg pour 50euros


Pour ce budget-là, sur NCLN par exemple, il y a les Gosbi chicken&rice, un très bon rapport qualité/prix : 54,90 euros pour 15 kg.
Ou les Josera (mais il me semble avoir lu que la gamme poulet/riz était la seule valable), 50,90 euros pour 15 kg.
Ou les acana dont tu parlais (mais pour le moment en rupture de stock pour les sacs de 13 kg sur zooplus) et sûrement d'autres : voir page 358 une liste de croquettes de qualité +/- équivalente.

----------


## minoune6259

non pas forcement sur zoo plus, je recherche juste des "bonnes" mais pas trop trop chere.
au max: 12kg pour 50euros

----------


## grisbouilli

Minoune, tu as déjà posé la question et j'ai répondu juste au-dessus  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nieggue

Un budget de 4,16€/kg environ  :Smile: 
Je ne suis pas assez compétente pour aider mais question qui pourrait orienter les connaisseurs : ok gros conditionnement ou pas ? ça peut faire baisser les prix.

----------


## minoune6259

> Pour ce budget-là, sur NCLN par exemple, il y a les Gosbi chicken&rice, un très bon rapport qualité/prix : 54,90 euros pour 15 kg.
> Ou les Josera (mais il me semble avoir lu que la gamme poulet/riz était la seule valable), 50,90 euros pour 15 kg.
> Ou les acana dont tu parlais (mais pour le moment en rupture de stock pour les sacs de 13 kg sur zooplus) et sûrement d'autres : voir page 358 une liste de croquettes de qualité +/- équivalente.



oui j'avais regardé la page 358, mais ça fait énormement d'info d'un coup lol! bon du coup j'ai un top 3 dans mon budget, juste les Josera, si j'ai bien compris, la rapport ca/p serait pas top non?
Je vais avoir besoin de votre aide pour faire mon choix final.
Les gosbi me plaisent bien mais les* CONSERVATEURS ET ANTIOXYDANTS NATURELS* c'est pas grave? et les 18% en matiere grasse brute c'est bon?

----------


## grisbouilli

Dans cette gamme de prix, et vu le Ca/P de 1,6 pour les Josera, les Gosbi chicken&rice sont bien mieux en effet.
18% de MG, c'est ok pour un jeune de chien de 1 an 1/2.
Et les conservateurs et antioxydants naturels ne sont pas un souci.
Ce qui pose problème, c'est ceci :
- les vitamines de synthèse (riboflavine, biotine, choline etc.),
- les minéraux (oligo-éléments),
- les colorants (E100 à E180),
- les exhausteurs de goût (E620 à E837 et E950 à E959),
- les antioxygènes (E300 à E399),
- les agents de texture (E322 à E578)
- les conservateurs (E200 à E297)
(voir le lien bien choisir l'alimentation de son chien)

Maintenant, les "meilleures" croquettes seront celles qui conviendront à ton chien niveau selles, appétence, poils, forme  :Smile: 
Alors ça y est, tu as eu l'accord de l'asso pour l'adopter ?

----------


## minoune6259

> Dans cette gamme de prix, et vu le Ca/P de 1,6 pour les Josera, les Gosbi chicken&rice sont bien mieux en effet.
> 18% de MG, c'est ok pour un jeune de chien de 1 an 1/2.
> Et les conservateurs et antioxydants naturels ne sont pas un souci.
> Ce qui pose problème, c'est ceci :
> - les vitamines de synthèse (riboflavine, biotine, choline etc.),
> - les minéraux (oligo-éléments),
> - les colorants (E100 à E180),
> - les exhausteurs de goût (E620 à E837 et E950 à E959),
> - les antioxygènes (E300 à E399),
> ...



Bon ba je pense que ça sera les Gosbi alors! pour le % de MG une fois le chien plus agé, il faudrau quoi?

Alors la FA de Jumper est venu à la maison cet aprem, avis positif, reste plus qu à attendre la décision finale de l'assos mais il ne devriez pas y avoir de probléme. Jumper m'a fait plein de calin :-)

----------


## Sanz*

Bonjour,

Je reviens vers vous après ENTIERE satisfaction d'une réponse obtenue il y a plus d'un an pour une minette qui faisait des allergies alimentaires (bœuf)....
Aujourd'hui ma minette sous Nutrivet Instinct Fish depuis plus de deux ans est en pleine forme sans aucuns soucis... si ce n'est qu'en ayant été stérilisée elle a prit un peu de brioche  :: ... comment puis-je y remédier ? Case régime obligatoire ou couper avec des croquettes moins grasses comme l'on m'avait suggéré ?
J'ai depuis cet été une petite chatonne qui est en transition Nutrivet également et aucun soucis !
Je ne regrette en rien cette gamme et arrive à économiser un peu avec zooplus.. Mais si vous avez des avis positifs ou négatifs merci de m'en faire part quand même  :Smile: .

Ensuite, d'ici 2 mois, il y a de fortes chances qu'un bébé Ca de Bou vienne agrandir la famille. Molosses lourds avec croissance rapide, que me conseillez-vous comme gamme pour bien débuter ?
Je pense rester sur des croquettes, mais favoriser la bonne croissance avec des compléments alimentaires... voir un peu de BARF, mais je verrais sur un autre topic !!

Merci encore pour votre aide.....

----------


## toutouill3

Bon je suis désolé mais je suis perdu, j'ai consulté la page de récap' j'ai comparé les meilleurs, mais je n'arrive pas a savoir ce qui est le mieux.

Ce serait pour un chiot de grande race. et par la suite adulte stérilisé
J'ai comparé les Acana, Orijen, Applaws mais aucune ne correspond parfaitement au taux qu'il faut de matiere grasse / calcium

Si quelqu'un veut bien me dire / m'expliquer lesquels sont idéals, je suis preneuse (en gros conditionnement)

merci !!

----------


## lily130/8

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je reviens vers vous après ENTIERE satisfaction d'une réponse obtenue il y a plus d'un an pour une minette qui faisait des allergies alimentaires (bœuf)....
> Aujourd'hui ma minette sous Nutrivet Instinct Fish depuis plus de deux ans est en pleine forme sans aucuns soucis... si ce n'est qu'en ayant été stérilisée elle a prit un peu de brioche ... comment puis-je y remédier ? Case régime obligatoire ou couper avec des croquettes moins grasses comme l'on m'avait suggéré ?
> J'ai depuis cet été une petite chatonne qui est en transition Nutrivet également et aucun soucis !
> Je ne regrette en rien cette gamme et arrive à économiser un peu avec zooplus.. Mais si vous avez des avis positifs ou négatifs merci de m'en faire part quand même .


les nutrivet fish sont bien  :: 
si ton chat a un peu grossi, tu peux les mélanger à un peu de courgettes, ou les humidifier, ou les mettre dans un jeu genre fun board.

----------


## rhythms

*Ingrédients :* 
Mais,  gluten de blé*, riz, tapioca, graisses animales, gluten de mais,  minéraux, huile de soja, pulpe de betterave, huile de poisson, fibres  végétales,graines de lin, hydrolisat de protéines animales,  fructo-oligo-saccharides, mono- et diglycérides d'acides gras estérifiés  par l'acide citrique, huile de bourrache, extrait de rose d'Inde  (source de lutéine).
ADDITIFS  (par kg): Additifs nutritionnels: Vitamine A: 30100 UI, Vitamine D3:  800 UI, E1 (Fer): 56 mg, E2 (Iodine): 5.6 mg, E4 (Cuivre): 11 mg, E5  (Manganese): 73 mg, E6 (Zinc): 220 mg, E8 (Selenium): 0.13 mg -  Conservateurs - Antioxydants.
VALEURS  CLES: Protéine: 23% - Matière grasse: 16% - Minéraux: 5.7% - Fibres  alimentaires brutes: 1.9% - Acides gras essentiels: 40.2 g/kg.
*L.I.P.: protéine sélectionnée pour sa très haute assimilation.

voici la compo des crocs que m'a vendu le vét pour le caniche qui se gratte et se mordille l'arrière train
ça me désole ! que conseillez vs pour un chien peau sensible ? merci

----------


## lily130/8

on est sûr que c'est une allergie alimentaire et pas des puces? il mangeait quoi jusque là?

----------


## VanesSparrow

Bonjour, que conseillez-vous comme croquettes pour une galga ? Elle arrivera directement d'un refuge d'Espagne. Merci  :Smile: 

EDIT : C'est bon en parcourant le forum j'ai trouvé. Merci YenZ  ::

----------


## rhythms

non, c'est pas un pb de puces, 
ses premières croquettes c'était des origen six fish et ça lui donnait des selles molles dc j'ai arrêté tt de suite les origen (à cause des sièges de ma voiture), je ne sais pas si il s'y serait habitué, ensuite il a mangé des purina que vendait l'éducateur canin, puis pour lui refaire une santé, je lui ai donné de la viande crue, il adorait mais se grattait dix fois plus, je suis dc revenue aux croquettes en changeant les marques ds l'espoir de trouver les bonnes mais il s'est tjrs gratté, il vient de prendre pdt 2 mois un complément alimentaire pour le pelage à base d'omega 3 etc de la clinique vérérinaire "vita pelage "mais à part un poil plus fourni ( on est en hiver en mm tps c'est normal que son poil soit plus dense) et moins gras, mais aucun changement au niveau des gratouilles
je reconnais que les crocs du véto ont amélioré la situation : il est encore en transition : moitié/ moitié mais il y a déjà un mieux, il est peut-être allergique à la viande en fait et aux protéines animales ayant été tjrs très mal nourri, j'ai vu qu'il existe 3 différents produits pour les pbs de peau chez les vétos et (eukanuba daily care, des RC et purina je crois) aucun ne contient de la viande, que du mais et autres glutens, ce qui devrait être très nocif pour son pancréas
qd j'ai recueilli ma chatte, elle a mangé des haricots verts pdt des jours, elle laissait la viande pr se jeter sur les haricots verts ( par la suite ses préférences ont évolué) je crois qu'elle avait besoin de nettoyer son organisme (abandonnée et à la rue depuis des mois), j'aurais peut-être dû appliquer ce régime au caniche qd je l'ai pris, enfin maintenant il est aux croquettes, ça risquerait de perturber davantage son appareil digestif

----------


## motobufflor

[QUOTE=Kerax;2548854]Les Prairie lui donnaient de la diarrhée, je suis maintenant au Gosbi grain free https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...183ma27m3.html
en alternance avec les Wolfood depuis plusieurs pour mois, et aucun problème pour mon Westie, qui ont tendance à avoir une peau fragile.[/QUOTE

J'ai eu au téléphone M. FAURE de NCLN et qui me conseille également ces deux produits; je vais essayer les wolfood (dès qu'elles seront à nouveau disponible car apparement victimes de leur succès)
Mon cairn est de la famille de ton westie Kerax donc pourquoi pas essayer, les wolfood sont elles appetentes ?

----------


## Kerax

La composition de ces 2 marques est je trouve de très bonne qualité, à chaque commande je prends 2 Gosbi grain free, 1 Wolfood chicken et 1 Lamb prairie en sacs de 3 kgs, j'en ai pour 4 mois, il faut compter 1 mois pour un sac de 3 kgs.

----------


## davigoal07

Bonjour a tous j ai un sharpei de 3 mois j ai commandé des Maxima grain free puppy , sont elle bien adapté pour elle ?
 L eleveuse m a donné des croquettes babin mais je ne veut plus de céreale dans ses croq, car j ai perdu 1 sharpei mort d une pancréatite a 6 ans , il était au proplan.
 Si y a mieux pour elle dites le moi.

----------


## lyric64

Pour quelles raisons s'il vous plaît, dans pratiquement toutes les nouvelles compositions de croquettes, mettent-ils du maïs ou du gluten de maïs??? 
Puis toutes ces nouveautés aussi avec du tapioca et avoine??? 
Est ce encore par rapport aux coûts? mettre + de protéines végétales?

----------


## surmulot

Oui ! Il y a plus de profit a mettre des cereales que de la viande

----------


## quentinxxv

J'ai un petit soucis après 1 mois et demi sous orijen mon loulou a décidé depuis 2 jours de ne plus les manger alors qu'il les adorait avant  :: 
Si je met du fromage râpé dessus il les mange idem lorsque j'ai mis qq croquettes fido dessus (en triant et commençant par elles pourtant  ::  ) 

C'est possible qu'un chien n'aime plus ses croquettes du jour au lendemain ? J'en parlerai au veto demain mais je pense qu'il me proposera directement ses croquettes comme solution ... (type royal canin ou pro plan).
Changer de gamme orijen pourrait marcher ou il vaudrait mieux carrément changer de marque?  
Et ses selles sont toujours aussi importantes 4 voir 5 crottes par jour depuis 1 mois et demi (date de son adoption donc je n'ai pas de point de comparaison) ... donc je me demande si elles ne lui conviennent finalement pas
(Je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'un problème de santé mais on le saura demain avec le véto)

Le chien indigne qui préfère les croquettes bas de gamme fido aux orijen  ::

----------


## grisbouilli

:: 


> J'ai un petit soucis après 1 mois et demi sous orijen mon loulou a décidé depuis 2 jours de ne plus les manger alors qu'il les adorait avant 
> Si je met du fromage râpé dessus il les mange idem lorsque j'ai mis qq croquettes fido dessus (en triant et commençant par elles pourtant  ) 
> 
> C'est possible qu'un chien n'aime plus ses croquettes du jour au lendemain ? J'en parlerai au veto demain mais je pense qu'il me proposera directement ses croquettes comme solution ... (type royal canin ou pro plan).
> Changer de gamme orijen pourrait marcher ou il vaudrait mieux carrément changer de marque?  
> Et ses selles sont toujours aussi importantes 4 voir 5 crottes par jour depuis 1 mois et demi (date de son adoption donc je n'ai pas de point de comparaison) ... donc je me demande si elles ne lui conviennent finalement pas
> (Je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'un problème de santé mais on le saura demain avec le véto)
> 
> Le chien indigne qui préfère les croquettes bas de gamme fido aux orijen


Je viens de relire tes précédents posts et tu disais que tu donnes 100 gr d'Orijen pour un chien de 4.8Kg mais très maigre, puis que tu allais lui donner en self-service.
Le problème je crois, c'est qu'avec les Orijen, quand tu dépasses la quantité préconisée, le chien a souvent des soucis intestinaux : soit diarrhées, soit nombreuses crottes.
C'est peut-être pour ça que ton chien fait 5 crottes/jour, et oui c'est beaucoup de trop.

Par pitié, n'y ajoute pas de croquettes Fido, c'est beurk de chez beurk, y a pas pire  ::  , bourré de crasses intentionnellement appétentes. C'est alors que ton chien sera de plus en plus difficile niveau bouffe.
A quoi bon donner des Orijen si c'est pour y ajouter de la daube dessus  :Frown: 

Si tu veux changer de marque, essaie peut-être les maxima grain free, très appétentes et conseillées pour faire prendre du poids à un chien et en plus, ces croquettes donnent des selles très réduites.
La taille de ces croquettes est cependant assez grosse, à voir si ça conviendra à ton chien. Mais par exemple, le york de ma copine les mange sans problème.

----------


## quentinxxv

Je n'y ajoutais aucune "daube" dessus c'est juste que là il ne se nourrit plus depuis 2 jours donc j'ai testé différentes choses pour qu'il mange.. je n'avais rien d'autres sous la main je suis végétarienne en fait donc j'ai pas de viande chez moi :/

Merci pour les maxima je vais regarder si je peux les trouver sur zooplus en espérant que ça lui convienne mieux  ::

----------


## grisbouilli

Par daube, je parlais des croquettes Fido  :Smile: 

En attendant, pour qu'il mange, tu peux peut-être rajouter juste un peu d'huile d'olive (idéalement de l'huile de saumon mais bon), ou quelques miettes de maquereau ou thon à l'huile.

Non, Zooplus ne vend pas les Maxima. Tu les trouveras sur NCLN ou Dewandas ou lacompagnie des croquettes.

----------


## quentinxxv

j'ai bien compris mais justement c'était exceptionnel les fido juste pour voir s'il allait manger  :Smile:  je vais faire ça et peut être acheter de la viande en attendant de recevoir les nouvelles croquettes !

D'accord merci pour ces conseils et désolée pour toutes ces questions à chaque fois, c'est nouveau pour moi tout ça. Même avec le véto difficile d'avoir des conseils car au 1er rdv il m'a dit de me méfier des taux de protéines trop importants en me proposant évidemment leur excellentes marques de croquettes...

----------


## davigoal07

Salut, je reviens vers vous pour dire, que les croquettes maxima puppy sans céreale sont trés appetantes, ma chienne les dévores,  elles sentent bon et pour l instant les selles sont parfaite, je vais continuer sur cette marque, en plus le rapport qualité et prix est correcte.
A plus tard.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## surmulot

Quelle taille ont les Maxima Grain Free ? Car mon pinscher a une petite gueule..

----------


## grisbouilli

Les Maxima GF (adulte) sont des carrés plats de +/- 1,7 cm de côté  ::

----------


## blandine15

Bonjour ! Que pensez vous de cette nouvelle marque chez NCLN ? https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd90ma29.html Les Maxima cotecnica gain free, le rapport Ca/P de 1.47 n'est-il pas trop élevé pour un chien castré de 2 ans ? Ni les cendres à 8.5 ?J'ai tenté les gosbi et les Carnilove mais j'hésite encore à cause des compositions. Mon chien les aime toutes, alors je chercher ce qu'il y a de mieux pour lui.Merci d'avance !

----------


## davigoal07

En tout cas, les maxima en puppy sont petites et peuvent aller pour de petite race tout au long de leur vie sauf pour les chiens de grande taille.

----------


## grisbouilli

> Bonjour ! Que pensez vous de cette nouvelle marque chez NCLN ? https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd90ma29.html Les Maxima cotecnica gain free, le rapport Ca/P de 1.47 n'est-il pas trop élevé pour un chien castré de 2 ans ? Ni les cendres à 8.5 ?J'ai tenté les gosbi et les Carnilove mais j'hésite encore à cause des compositions. Mon chien les aime toutes, alors je chercher ce qu'il y a de mieux pour lui.Merci d'avance !


Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas une nouvelle marque, ça fait longtemps qu'on parle des Maxima grain free sur ce topic, elles sont reprises dans la liste de YenZ page 358 et font partie des très bonnes croquettes avec les carnilove, orijen, applaws,... (en partant du principe qu'il n'y a pas de bonnes croquettes et que la meilleure alimentation reste le barf).
Le Ca/P et le taux de cendres ne sont pas excessifs pour un chien jeune en bonne santé.
Mais si ton chien a aimé et bien supporté les Carnilove, pourquoi changer ?? 
Les Carnilove ont en plus une compo un poil meilleure que les Maxima (Ca/P et cendres plus bas).

----------


## blandine15

oups ! c'est une erreur de liens ! La nouvelle marque dont je parlais c'est celles là : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pa6es1.htmlLes wolfood ! Ok donc je reste sur carnilove

----------


## Quaraba

J'avais posé la question à NCLN, ils m'ont répondu qu'il y avait beaucoup de similitudes avec Orijen.

----------


## surmulot

> Les Maxima GF (adulte) sont des carrés plats de +/- 1,7 cm de côté


Merci c'est gros et oblige le chien a croquer pour ceux qui n'avalent pas d'un coup ..

----------


## evemarine

Bonsoir,

Je recherche de la doc sur les croquettes Husse : je crois que quelqu'un en avait parlé mais je ne peux faire les 600 pages 

Pour chiens et pour chats ( gammes equivalante à urinary)  Merci d'avance !

----------


## grisbouilli

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je recherche de la doc sur les croquettes Husse : je crois que quelqu'un en avait parlé mais je ne peux faire les 600 pages 
> 
> Pour chiens et pour chats ( gammes equivalante à urinary) Merci d'avance !


Pas besoin de faire les 600 pages, suffit de taper Husse dans "rechercher dans la discussion"







> Une amie me recommande les croquettes de la marque suédoise "husse", pour lesquelles il existe un revendeur tout près de Tours. Je suis allée faire un tour sur leur site, et beaucoup de croquettes, bien qu'à base de viande, contiennent du froment (donc blé si je ne me trompe pas). Cependant, j'ai remarqué la gamme "sans gluten", et ça le tombe sur celles-là. 
> *Composition:
> *
> 
> _Poulet, foie de volaille, pomme de terre, maïs, graisse de volaille, huile de saumon, pommes séchées, levure de bière, tomates, extrait de yucca schidigera (80 mg/kg), minéraux, oligosaccharidesmannanes (150 mg/kg), fructooligosaccharides (100 mg/kg).
> 
> _*Constituants analytiques :*
> 
> _Protéines 26,0%, teneur en matières grasses 16,0%, cendres brutes 6,5%, cellulose brute 2,5%, calcium 1,4%, phosphore 1,0%.
> ...





> Sans gluten ?? Y'a du maïs ! De qui ils se moquent  !





> Je préfère voir du blé dans la compo que du maïs...
> Puis pour le prix, autant acheter du sans céréales, les bonnes marques ne sont pas plus chères.





> Oh tiens au passage j'ai trouvé ça :
> http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales
> 
> Des études récentes menées par The Iams Company se sont attardées à la façon avec laquelle le type de protéines affecte la composition corporelle des chiens adultes et âgés.
> Des chiens adultes et âgés ont mangé des aliments contenant des teneurs variées en protéines provenant du poulet et de farine de gluten de maïs, et leur composition corporelle (muscles par rapport aux tissus adipeux) a été analysée. De plus, les teneurs sanguines et musculaires en protéines clés ont été mesurées.
> Comparativement aux chiens ayant mangé des nourritures avec des protéines de poulet à 100 %, les chiens ayant reçu une alimentation dont la teneur en poulet était réduite et la teneur en farine de gluten de maïs avaient :
> 
> une baisse des tissus musculaires élancés;une augmentation du gras corporel;une baisse des teneurs en protéines sanguines qui sont un marqueur courant pour déterminer un statut nutritionnel élevé.
> Ces observations nétaient pas liées à la teneur protéique de la nourriture (12 ou 28 %), car elles ont été observées dans chacun des quatre groupes.





> il y a le maïs (qui peut être consommé par des personnes allergiques au gluten)et le gluten de maïs .
> le problème ici qui a fait réagir c'est de voir qu'il y avait des céréales .
> je n'avais pas vu que j'étais chez les" chiens" mais bon c'est comme chez les chats : un seul mot d'ordre :haro sur les céréales. ce n'est qu'une constatation et pas un jugement!!!





> Husse je connais un peu, et surtout des gens qui ne juraient que par ça en terme de compo c'est franchement assez mauvais, certes la gamme sans gluten est moins mauvaise, mais pas de quoi se réjouir loin de là !
> 
> L'apport de protéines n'est pas suffisant, même si on recommande au minimum 25% pour un adulte, avoir 30, 35 ou 40 % de protéines de qualité c'est surtout bien mieux !
> Quant aux cendres on en a effectivement déjà parlé, ce sont les minéraux non détruits par la combustion de la croquette, plus c'est élevé et plus ça fait travailler les reins, au contraire il n'est pas forcément bon d'en avoir beaucoup, généralement on préfère ne pas aller au-delà de 7/8% (fatalement il y a souvent plus de cendres dans les sans céréales qui contiennent plus de viande, mais ça dépend aussi des os qui contiennent bcp de minéraux)
> 
> 
> Comme tu le dis le maïs peut être consommé par des personnes allergiques au gluten, mais pas par des chiens pour qui le maïs n'a aucun intérêt sur le plan nutritionnel.
> Effectivement tu as raison, la seule évocation des céréales (en tout cas certaines céréales et selon la quantité) fait bondir ici, mais il y a une bonne raison à cela, elles ne sont en aucun cas indispensables dans une croquette, un peu de riz, brun, complet ou non, pourquoi pas, mais trouver en plus du blé, maïs, gluten, millet, orge, avoine, épeautre, ou autre, protéines végétales et compagnie... non, aucun intérêt ! (ou que du millet, ou que riz + avoine par exemple)
> 
> ...

----------


## evemarine

merci, j'avais pourtant taper cela mais pas trouvé !  je suppose que pour les chats c'est idem : la urinary ne vaut pas celle du véto ?

----------


## grisbouilli

C 'est mieux d'aller poser la question sur le même topic, côté chat.
Ou d'y faire la même recherche  :: 
Mais à mon avis, Husse pour chats, c'est tout aussi mauvais que pour chien.
Quant aux croquettes véto, ce sont rarement de bonnes croquettes...

----------


## evemarine

mince alors pourtant elles ne sont pas donné chez mon véto !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Le prix entre croquettes du véto et bonnes croquettes peut parfois se trouver diviser par deux !

----------


## VanesSparrow

Je viens d'avoir une réponse du service client du site Zooplus qui me met hors de moi ! 
Je leur ai demandé conseil pour des croquettes chien et chat, en disant que je veux un taux important de viande fraîche, un taux de protéines inférieur à 24% et sans céréales, voici ce qu'on me conseille :

- Royal Canin Maxi Adult Sterilised pour chien
- Royal Canin Sterilised 7+ pour chat

Cherchez l'erreur ?

J'ai acheté les croquettes Applaws Lite mais on m'a dit que leur taux de protéines est réservé à des chiens très actifs, donc ça ne convient pas, en plus elle n'est pas très fan  
Si vous avez des suggestions n'hésitez pas, parce que malgré le très bon post de YenZ j'ai remarqué que les meilleures croquettes ont souvent un taux de protéines assez élevé, existe-t-il de "bonnes" croquettes avec un taux de protéines inférieur à 24 % ?
J'ai une galga de 2 ans stérilisée et un chat de 7 ans stérilisé.
Mon petit vieux en FA et la chienne de ma grand-mère ne mangent pas de croquettes, ils mangent de la pâtée donc ne sont pas concernés (ce sont des croisés caniche/griffon).

Je sais qu'ici c'est juste les chiens mais j'ai cité mon chat quand même par rapport à ce que le site m'a conseillé, je vais poser ma question également dans le forum chat. Merci !

----------


## grisbouilli

> Si vous avez des suggestions n'hésitez pas, parce que malgré le très bon post de YenZ j'ai remarqué que les meilleures croquettes ont souvent un taux de protéines assez élevé, existe-t-il de "bonnes" croquettes avec un taux de protéines inférieur à 24 % ?


???  ::  ::  :: 
Il FAUT un taux de protéines SUPERIEUR à 25% !
C'est le strict minimum !

Les Applaws Lite sont de très bonnes croquettes, leur taux de protéines de 37% n'est pas du tout réservé à des chiens très actifs, il est juste normal.

Tu ne trouveras aucune "bonne" croquette avec un % protéines inférieur à 24, au contraire, tu vas carencer tes chiens qui au cas où, sont des Carnivores.

(et je ne pense pas du tout que Zooplus soit compétent en conseils nutrition, c'est juste une grande surface virtuelle....)

----------


## VanesSparrow

Alors là je ne comprends plus... sur un forum spécialisé pour les galgos on m'a dit que pour ces chiens il ne faut pas dépasser 24% de protéines...

----------


## quentinxxv

Bon succès des maxima!  Il les mange et doit les croquer au lieu de les gober donc c'est très bien  :Smile: 
Après quelques jours sous steack haché / blanc de poulet il ne fait plus que 2 à 3 crottes par jour (au lieu de 5 avec les orijen)
J'espère que cette fois ça sera les bonnes !

----------


## grisbouilli

> Alors là je ne comprends plus... sur un forum spécialisé pour les galgos on m'a dit que pour ces chiens il ne faut pas dépasser 24% de protéines...


Ce sont de fausses croyances, qui ont la vie dure...
Comme dit plus haut par YenZ : _on recommande au minimum 25% pour un adulte, avoir 30, 35 ou 40 % de protéines de qualité c'est surtout bien mieux !_

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon succès des maxima!  Il les mange et doit les croquer au lieu de les gober donc c'est très bien 
> Après quelques jours sous steack haché / blanc de poulet il ne fait plus que 2 à 3 crottes par jour (au lieu de 5 avec les orijen)
> J'espère que cette fois ça sera les bonnes !


Super !
Et merci pour le retour  :Smile:

----------


## grisbouilli

> mince alors pourtant elles ne sont pas donné chez mon véto !


Le prix des croquettes véto n'est certainement pas gage de qualité, mais plutôt de profit...

----------


## evemarine

Sincèrement je suis perdu et ne sais plus quoi donner

----------


## grisbouilli

> Sincèrement je suis perdu et ne sais plus quoi donner


Si tu nous dis ce que tu as comme chien, son âge, son poids..., ce que tu lui donnais à manger jusqu'à présent, le budget que tu peux consacrer à son alimentation, on pourra peut-être essayer de te conseiller  :Smile:

----------


## evemarine

c'est très gentil !
Actuellement j'ai un chien ( Kenzo ) 20 kg   7ans il est au pro plan agneau;( avec juste  quelques cuillères de boites royal canin  pour que ce soit plus appétissant)

Et 5 chats dont un qui a eu des problèmes de calculs donc croquettes veto neutrered pour tous  mais c'est un sacré  budget !

----------


## Poupoune 73

la compo des RC pour les CARNIVORES domestiques:
http://www.royalcanin.fr/nos-aliment...ium-sterilised

*Maïs*, protéines de volaille déshydratées, *blé, gluten de maïs, fibres  végétale*, hydrolysat de protéines animales, graisses animales, pulpe de  betterave, *isolat de protéines végétales**, levures, huile de poisson,  huile de soja, sels minéraux, téguments et graines de psyllium,  fructo-oligo-saccharides, hydrolysat de levure (source de  manno-oligo-saccharides), huile de bourrache.ADDITIFS (par kg): Additifs  nutritionnels: Vitamine A : 16900 UI, Vitamine D3: 900 UI, E1 (Fer): 41  mg,E2 (Iode): 3,1 mg, E4 (Cuivre): 6 mg, E5 (Manganèse) : 53 mg, E6  (Zinc) : 173 mg, E8 (Sélénium) : 0,07 mg, L-carnitine : 200 mg -  Conservateurs -Antioxygènes. CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES: Protéines: 28% -  Matières grasses: 13% - Cendres brutes: 4.9% - Cellulose brute:  6.4%.*L.I.P.: protéine sélectionnée pour sa très haute assimilation.

tout ce qui est en gras devrait choquer!!!!
ensuite ne pas oublier que RC c'est aussi ça:
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

et que même une marque qui vend de la daube comme iams sait qu'un carnivore a besoin de viande et donc de protéines ANIMALES:
http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales

ensuite ben plus tu baisses le taux de protéines plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides, c'est mécanique. les glucides sont responsables de diverses pathologies comme le diabète, la pancréatite, etc.
http://www.cliniqueduchatetsouris.fr...es%20furet.htm

----------


## grisbouilli

> c'est très gentil !
> Actuellement j'ai un chien ( Kenzo ) 20 kg   7ans il est au pro plan agneau;( avec juste  quelques cuillères de boites royal canin  pour que ce soit plus appétissant)
> 
> Et 5 chats dont un qui a eu des problèmes de calculs donc croquettes veto neutrered pour tous  mais c'est un sacré  budget !


Comme dit Poupoune, Proplan et RC c'est vraiment très mauvais, tu as raison de vouloir changer  :: 

Tu peux déjà regarder page 358, YenZ a fait une liste de croquettes de qualité. 
Sans céréales ou avec céréales.

Vu que ton chien a 7 ans, il me semble que tu peux passer aux croquettes senior. Par exemple, les Orijen senior ou Applaws senior (sans céréales) sont parmi les meilleures, mais assez chères.
Moins chères mais de qualité et avec juste du riz comme céréales, les Gosbi senior ont beaucoup de retours positifs.
Les Acana sont bien aussi.
Et sûrement d'autres.
A voir selon ton budget, l'état de forme de ton chien (pas de problème de santé, de poids ou autre ?)

Pour tes chats, il vaut mieux que tu ailles poser tes questions sur le même topic que celui-ci, consacré aux chats  :Smile:

----------


## Fred7158

[QUOTE=motobufflor;2556335]


> Les Prairie lui donnaient de la diarrhée, je suis maintenant au Gosbi grain free https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...183ma27m3.html
> en alternance avec les Wolfood depuis plusieurs pour mois, et aucun problème pour mon Westie, qui ont tendance à avoir une peau fragile.[/QUOTE
> 
> J'ai eu au téléphone M. FAURE de NCLN et qui me conseille également ces deux produits; je vais essayer les wolfood (dès qu'elles seront à nouveau disponible car apparement victimes de leur succès)
> Mon cairn est de la famille de ton westie Kerax donc pourquoi pas essayer, les wolfood sont elles appetentes ?


Bonsoir

je recontre le même genre de problème de gratouilles enfin plutot de mordillements sur l'arrière du dos et sur les pattes pour ma petite cairn que nous avons adopté il y a 2 mois. Elle a 18 mois donc toute jeune. Elle a été traité à la cortisone mais une fois le traitement fini les mordillements sont revenus mais avec une intensité moindre tout de même ..le véto pensait à une allergie aux piqures de puces mais elle est bien traitée ainsi que mon autre chienne...je me demandais donc si le changement d'alimentation pouvait avoir joué ou si ce que je lui donne actuellement pourrait aussi être en cause.
avant d(arriver chez nous elle était nourri au Rc... et chez moi elle a des Acana Light and fit de ma mémère...
quelles croquettes puis je tester pour tester l'allergie alimentaire??? les wolfood peuvent elles être une alternative? jévais vu aussi les Brit carnilove Agneau...
Que me conseillez vous???
merci et bonne soirée

----------


## erdeven

[QUOTE=Fred7158;2566017]


> Bonsoir
> 
> je recontre le même genre de problème de gratouilles enfin plutot de mordillements sur l'arrière du dos et sur les pattes pour ma petite cairn que nous avons adopté il y a 2 mois. Elle a été traité à la cortisone mais une fois le traitement fini les mordillements sont revenus mais avec une intensité moindre tout de même ..le véto pensait à une allergie aux piqures de puces mais elle est bien traitée ainsi que mon autre chienne...je me demandais donc si le changement d'alimentation pouvait avoir joué ou si ce que je lui donne actuellement pourrait aussi être en cause.
> avant d(arriver chez nous elle était nourri au Rc... et chez moi elle a des Acana Light and fit de ma mémère...
> quelles croquettes puis je tester pour tester l'allergie alimentaire??? les wolfood peuvent elles être une alternative? jévais vu aussi les Brit carnilove Agneau...
> Que me conseillez vous???
> merci et bonne soirée


Ta chienne a quel âge ? car je sais que le fait de se lécher/mordiller les articulations peut venir de l'arthrose. Ma chatte de 16 ans se lèche, et donc perte de poils. La véto a regardé et on a remarqué qu'elle avait beaucoup d'arthrose. On lui a donc fait des injections d'Omega 3 (vu qu'elle n'a pas le droit aux anti inflammatoires, elle est en IRC). Et ça fonctionne (les poils repoussent sur les articulations). Je suppose que ça peut être la même chez le chien.

Après pour les allergies et les croquettes à donner, je ne saurai dire, je ne m'y connais pas assez

----------


## evemarine

Un grand merci : j'ai de la lecture, je vais regarder attentivement tout cela !

----------


## Fred7158

@ Erdeven : j'ai rajouté dans mon post son âge : 18 mois donc pour l'arthrose c'est un peu précoce  mais ça aurait pu...

----------


## VanesSparrow

Donc j'ai bien fait de prendre les Applaws Lite pour ma galga ? Et ça ne peut pas faire de mal à mes deux petits vieux ? Enfin celui que j'ai en FA n'est pas très croquettes mais des fois il en pique  ::

----------


## mydreams

Je repasse vous faire un coucou et remercier à nouveau pour l'aide et conseils   , les Josera sensi sur Ncln remporte toujours la palme du top niveau  digestibilité appétence etc.. Ce ne sont pas les meilleures en effet. Mais convenable, après avoir parcouru beaucoup de marques, et des meilleures. Seules celles ci ont enfin apporté l'équilibre de leur bidon délicat, et de plus ces difficiles ne s'en lassent pas   Au top, pas de rechute pour mes loulous,  je suis définitivement conquise et eux surtout le sont, alors ravie

----------


## motobufflor

[QUOTE=Fred7158;2566017]


> Bonsoir
> 
> je recontre le même genre de problème de gratouilles enfin plutot de mordillements sur l'arrière du dos et sur les pattes pour ma petite cairn que nous avons adopté il y a 2 mois. Elle a 18 mois donc toute jeune. Elle a été traité à la cortisone mais une fois le traitement fini les mordillements sont revenus mais avec une intensité moindre tout de même ..le véto pensait à une allergie aux piqures de puces mais elle est bien traitée ainsi que mon autre chienne...je me demandais donc si le changement d'alimentation pouvait avoir joué ou si ce que je lui donne actuellement pourrait aussi être en cause.
> avant d(arriver chez nous elle était nourri au Rc... et chez moi elle a des Acana Light and fit de ma mémère...
> quelles croquettes puis je tester pour tester l'allergie alimentaire??? les wolfood peuvent elles être une alternative? jévais vu aussi les Brit carnilove Agneau...
> Que me conseillez vous???
> merci et bonne soirée



J'ai emmené mon Cairn chez le vêto, ses mordillements et démangeaisons venaient en fait d'une allergie aux piqures de puces (pourtant traité avec pipette frontline); donc piqure d'anti inflammatoire et comprimé BRAVECTO anti puces et tiques (durée trois mois) et miracle tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Moralité ne pas hésiter à consulter le vétérinaire.

----------


## Fred7158

[QUOTE=motobufflor;2568207]


> J'ai emmené mon Cairn chez le vêto, ses mordillements et démangeaisons venaient en fait d'une allergie aux piqures de puces (pourtant traité avec pipette frontline); donc piqure d'anti inflammatoire et comprimé BRAVECTO anti puces et tiques (durée trois mois) et miracle tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
> Moralité ne pas hésiter à consulter le vétérinaire.


j'ai consulté le véto de suite et elle a émis le même jugement que le tien même si la chienne n'avait pas de puces donc ma petite a été sous cortisone pendant 15 jours avec les effets indésirables que celà entraine (pipis dans la maison car a cortisone donne soif et une certaine apathie) + du thérios pendant 5 jours mais malgré celà moins de gratouilles certes mais à l'arrêt du traitement c'est reparti même si c'est moins qu"avant...La cortisone masque les effets mais ne traite pas la cause donc je ne sais pas si elle est vraiment allergique aux puces ou si c'est autre chose...je vais essayer le traitement en comprimé au lieu des pipettes sait-on jamais ... merci de votre aide, quel âge a votre cairn??

----------


## Phnix

Dog avait des soucis d'allergies alimentaires quand je l'ai eu, j'ai testé plein de croquettes, j'en avais juste des "moins pire" que d'autres   (céréales, sans céréales, agneau, poisson, ...)
J'ai résolu le soucis en... Passant au BARF  
Il se gratouillait beaucoup au début, j'ai persévéré, et ça a fini par passer... On peut le caresser sans que ça ne le gratte, ça nous change !

----------


## motobufflor

Mon Cairn aura 5 ans début Mai. A force de se grayyer le bas du dos il avait une plaque noire sur la peau et la présence d'une croute juste au dessus de la queue. Il se frottait sans cesse le dos à la table basse de mon salon.
Dès le lendemain de ma visite chez le vêto ça été terminé, franchement la prise de Bravecto a été concluante mais aussi fulgurante, alors que mon chien était traité au Frontline régulièrement.

----------


## POLKA67

Coucou,

Un spécialiste des croquettes saurait si les croquettes ACANA sont irradiées ou ionisées ?

----------


## surmulot

Apparemment " ionise et irradie" designent le traitement par irradiation (par immersion en caisson etanche ds bac deau froide contenant du cobalt 60) (voir documentaire hier au soir sur la 5 a 20h50 sur ce sujet et le pb des Origen pour chats en Australie charmant)

----------


## POLKA67

Bonjour SURMULOT, c'est le documentaire que j'ai vu également d'où mes craintes.
Je vais déjà regarder s'il y a le sigle sur l'emballage des croquettes.

----------


## joloclo

J'avais lu quelque part que celles destinées à l'export ne l'etaient pas mais vrai ou faux aucune idée .

----------


## surmulot

> Bonjour SURMULOT, c'est le documentaire que j'ai vu également d'où mes craintes.
> Je vais déjà regarder s'il y a le sigle sur l'emballage des croquettes.


Oui Polska c'est flippant tout ca ce qui est courant aux Us et Canada n'est peut etre pas inscrit sur les emballages en depit de la legislation..

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Apparemment pour les Orijen du reportage, elles avaient été irradiées à l'arrivée en Australie, pas au départ du Canada...

----------


## surmulot

Oui cest ce que j'ai vu mais bon bien decrypter les etiquettes dorenavant pour ce type d'aliment provenant de l'etranger

----------


## motobufflor

Quel est le symbole sur les sacs pour les croquettes ionisées ?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est pas très clair. Il y a un logo, mais il peut y avoir différentes mentions "traité par ionisation", "traité par rayonnement ionisant", "traité par faisceau d'électrons", etc...
Le logo c'est celui là : 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Symbol.svg.png

----------


## Flo13

http://sceptique.over-blog.com/artic...-71521183.html

Mais comment savoir si un produit a été irradié pour passer une frontière? dans ce cas ça n'apparait pas sur l'emballage.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Apparemment ça n'apparaît pas toujours sur l'emballage, de toutes façons... Dans le reportage ils avaient un flacon de *edit* paprika sans aucune mention, mais qui avait bien été irradié... Heu pardon, ionisé.

----------


## surmulot

C'est volontairement nebuleux et certaines societes interrogees ont refuse l'interview !

----------


## Monkey

Bonjour, je suis complètement perdue avec toutes ces marques de croquettes, à force d'éplcuher les compositions je m'embrouille... Quelles croquettes me conseillerez-vous pour un labrador de 9 ans (il les aura cette année), en bon état de santé, pas de surpoids (31 kg) ?
Je pensais à Hill's Science Plan... puis ensuite Maxima Grain Free (mais paraît-il que cela fait grossir les chiens)... Merci de votre aide  :Smile:

----------


## léna&milou

tout à fait d'accord avec Monkey, je suis complétement perdu !!!!!  mes chiens mangent des Hill's sciences plan adapté, +7ans pour les plus âgés et large breed pour le boxer. Ils ont l'air de les aimer et n'ont à priori pas de soucis... mais rapport qualité/prix ??? je les achète sur wanimo. Je ne veux pas acheter des croquettes à 2€ le kilo, ni à 6€ ou +. La c'est entre 3 et 4 €

----------


## Quaraba

Vive les bergers: j'ai regardé sur le sac d'orijen fish et ce logo n'y est pas. Mais de toute façon, on nous cache tout!
C'est vraiment agaçant.

----------


## Poupoune 73

je suis vraiment *choquée* du prix des hill's science plan!!! 
ingrédients de ce produit: http://www.hillspet.be/fr-be/product...icken-dry.html

*Maïs, froment*, viandes de poulet (19 %) et de dinde (total volaille : 30 %) déshydratées, graisses animales, hydrolysat, graines de lin, pulpe de betterave séchée, *farine de son* de pois, minéraux, h*uile végétale,*  hydrochlorure de L-lysine, DL-méthionine, L-thréonine, L-tryptophane, taurine, hydrolysat de cartilages (source de chondroïtine sulfate), hydrolysat de carapaces de crustacés (source de glucosamine), vitamines, oligo-éléments et bêta-carotène. Conservé naturellement par un mélange de tocophérols.


30% de bidoche à peine, du maïs en 1er ingrédient... et à 3/4€ du kg, mais au secours quoi!!! et même pas 20% de protéines sur matière sèche sachant qu'il y a carences en-dessous de 24% je suis scandalisée  le chien est un CARNIVORE! il a besoin de protéines animales

p358 yenz a listé la plupart des marques de qualité, il y a aussi ce post-it très bien fait de Muzarègne:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

donc là je partirais sur exclusive of gosbi ou mieux applaws (en vente sur z+), wolfood, brit carnilove, ... bref tout est dans la liste

----------


## Lootyn

Bonjour bonjour =) 

J'ai souvent suivi ce topic d'un oeil curieux pour avoir une idée de ce qui est bon ou pas, mais maintenant que j'en ai "besoin", je ne m'y retrouve plus du tout x) 

Je viens donc vous demander conseil pour l'alimentation de mon loulou de l'amour, histoire de faire le maximum pour sa santé.

Gamin est un x boxer de 12 ans, probablement croisé avec un chien plus gros vu son gabarit : environ 33 kilos alors qu'il est très maigre du cucul (trouvé errant en janvier, on lui voit encore un peu la colonne, les hanches, et les côtes). 
Il a donc besoin de prendre du poids, et de la masse musculaire.

Vu son âge ce n'est pas un chien hyper actif, mais il sort quand même 4 à 5 fois par jour pour les sorties "hygiéniques" et "dégourdissons nous les pattes", il tient facilement l'heure de balade à rythme "chien pas jeune". Mais attention, il reste aussi un gros bébé, il peut faire le fou et se mettre à courir comme un boulet de canon, se rouler dans la boue, enfin bref il a la forme quand même !

A savoir : il souffre du syndrome de Cushing OU d'un diabète insipide, le diagnostic exact n'est pas encore posé. Il boit donc énoooooormément, et urine en conséquence (par contre il se retient très très très bien, la nuit sans aucun problème). Nous lui restreignons l'eau, car il boit vraiment à n'en plus finir, à en vomir partout, et parfois il en oublie de respirer ou s'étouffe :/ 

Donc pour le moment monsieur Gamin est nourri aux RC maxi 8+, j'ai choisi cette marque principalement car c'est ce qu'il avait jusqu'ici, donc pour lui éviter un bouleversement alimentaire en changeant de famille, on a donc pris un paquet histoire de faire progressivement une transition vers autre chose. Comme monsieur a pris des habitudes chez sa FA, il mange donc le matin des croquettes "sèches" (qu'il ne finit quasiment pas au cours de la journée, il se régule très bien), et le soir c'est croquettes + pâtée + riz, avec un oeuf une fois de temps en temps. Ca par contre il le mange assez rapidement, ça va sans dire ^^'

Il a des selles bien moulées, et fait "normalement" (en général deux fois par jour).
Par contre il fait des pets de ouf, on dit souvent qu'on va le prêter à l'armée, c'est une excellente arme chimique (et alors en voiture c'est exceptionnel, une fois on a du rouler fenêtres ouvertes sous une pluie battante pour pas être asphyxiés, et lui il ronflait à l'arrière comme pas possible, genre "je vois pas le souci"  le fou rire...).

Bref, je cherche des croquettes "adaptées à son cas" le plus possible, si possible avec un budget proche des RC (parce que "derrière" y'a aussi le reste de la smala  ).

Pour le moment je pensais aux "maxima grain free senior", qui me semblaient pas mal au niveau compo/taux, après je ne sais pas du tout si ce sera bon pour lui :/ 


Autre chose : j'ai toujours lu/entendu (bon souvent par des représentants de marques donc forcément ils vont pas cracher dans la soupe) qu'il fallait absolument donner les croquettes sèches, pour le tartre, pour que le chien fasse travailler gencives et mâchoires, parce que sinon il risquait de perdre ses dents, ou d'avoir trop de tartre, tout ça. 
Or, je lis ces temps ci des articles prônant au contraire la nourriture humide, le fait de laisser tremper les croquettes notamment, parce que le chien ne serait pas fait pour manger une nourriture sèche.
Du coup je me suis dit que ça vaudrait peut être le coup de lui faire tremper ses croquettes, mais quid du tartre et tout ça ? 

Merci beaucoup de bien vouloir m'aider à résoudre le sac de questions dans ma tête  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bouletosse

Bonjour

J'ai quatre chiens entre 9 et 14 ANS 
Trois de mes loulous ont très peu de dents ou très usées.
Deux de mes loulous doivent perdre du poids ou en tout cas ne pas en reprendre. 
Je prends pour mes chats sur Z+

Que me conseillez vous avec ces critères et un bon rapport qualité/prix ? 

Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

1) on est sur un forum de PROTECTION ANIMALE et Royal Caca c'est avant tout ça (en plus de vendre du maïs pour nourrir des carnivores, et on s'étonne de la survenue du diabète...):
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

2) la mastication des croquettes n'a aucune incidence sur le tartre, les dents des carnivores ne sont pas prévues pour mâcher (pas de surface plane) et ils n'ont pas besoin d'activer la salivation puisqu'ils ne produisent pas d'amylase. contre le tartre il faut donner de gros os crus à ronger (type fémur de boeuf) 

3) une alimentation pour carnivore doit contenir le moins de glucides possibles (à long terme, risque de pancréatite et de diabète - ce qui est visiblement déjà arrivé à ton chien  :Frown:  ) pour calculer: 100-protéines+matières grasses+fibres+cendres+humidité
quelques explications ici:
http://www.cliniqueveterinairepontde...aspx?item=1471

sachant que rapporté sur matière sèche, les aliments humides contiennent plus de protéines donc moins de glucides  :: 

l'idéal étant bien-sûr de faire barfer son carnivore, puisque cette alimentation ne contient pas de glucides et qu'elle inclut des os charnus crus pour enrayer le tartre

pour le reste tout est dans mon message précédent

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai quatre chiens entre 9 et 14 ANS 
> Trois de mes loulous ont très peu de dents ou très usées.
> Deux de mes loulous doivent perdre du poids ou en tout cas ne pas en reprendre. 
> Je prends pour mes chats sur Z+
> 
> Que me conseillez vous avec ces critères et un bon rapport qualité/prix ? 
> 
> Merci


acana light&fit et/ou applaws (gamme senior ou lite) en vente sur z+
ne pas hésiter à http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...croquettesbien faire tremper un aliment sec avant de le servir  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Merci  :Smile: 
et intéressant le " trempage" de la croc

----------


## bouletosse

Pour les acana light&fit est ce que tu sais si la croquette est grosse?

----------


## Lootyn

Pour RC j'étais au courant (puis c'était écrit sur le message juste en dessus du mien, du coup forcément j'avais été voir, mais je savais déjà, puisque je m'étais déjà renseignée avant et en plus que je suis dans "le milieu" animalier depuis environ une dizaine d'années ^^'), mais comme je l'ai dit, je ne voulais pas bouleverser subitement son régime alimentaire, et faire une transition en douceur me paraît quand même plus respectueux de son bien être, son système digestif ce moque un peu des conneries humaines :s
Du coup, c'est vraiment uniquement histoire de faire une transition par la suite sans le rendre malade, à 12 ans et avec des soucis de santé, c'est quand même risqué de changer subitement d'alimentation du jour au lendemain (quand je vois que juste avec le stress il est malade pendant deux jours...).

Du coup merci pour l'explication, en même temps c'est carrément logique, moi qui m'intéresse beaucoup aux loups et aux chiens type CLS/CLT, j'ai lu des tonnes d'études et d'articles sur leur alimentation, ça parait tellement con au final de voir le chien comme "différent", c'est fou ce qu'on peut être conditionné -_- 

Je pense que j'irais voir du coup chez le boucher, après vu l'état de sa dentition j'espère qu'il pourra encore ronger un os 

Du coup j'ai lu pas mal d'articles, et je pense m'orienter sur Applaws Senior pour mon loulou ^^ 
Le mois prochain je lui prendrais un sac ^^

Oui pour le diabète à priori c'est trop tard, après forcément on ne sait pas du tout ce qu'il a mangé toute sa vie (et il a pas l'air d'avoir eu une vie facile vu les cicatrices qu'il se traîne  :Frown:  ), et tant que je peux lui faire vivre la plus belle fin de vie possible, ça me va...

Merci beaucoup en tout cas !

----------


## Poupoune 73

.

----------


## Poupoune 73

tous mes chiens (7) sont passés direct à du haut de gamme en arrivant chez moi, ça n'a jamais posé souci. au contraire, on voit tout de suite le changement: prise de muscles, poils doux et brillant, réduction du volume des selles, etc. ne pas hésiter à renforcer la flore intestinale avec des probiotiques. et bien-sûr compléter avec de l'huile de colza, de l'huile de saumon (sauvage), de la levure de bière...

et Muzarègne l'avait déjà souligné, un chien qui consomme peu ou pas de glucides est plus posé, car les glucides sont des excitants  :: 

contre le stress tu as essayé le zylkène, l'adaptil, calm down?
http://chiens-de-troupeaux.fr/conten...ts-d-hrbes-csj

@bouletboss: tu peux regarder acana senior aussi, et de mémoire oui les croquettes sont assez petites (taille d'une pièce de 5cents) mais de toute façon si tu les fais tremper la question de la taille ne se pose pas, si?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Mouiller les croquettes ?

Je le fais pour celles d'ABRICOT (16 ans et plus guère de dents) mais les autres essaient tous de lui piquer sa gamelle.

Par contre BILL aime beaucoup prendre ses croquettes à lui une à une et les croquer lentement, de préférence là où les miettes sont gênantes.

Je suis contente des OPTIMANOVA qui moulent VRAIMENT les selles d'ARAMIS (son format éléphant malade n'était vraiment plus possible en balade) et a supprimé les flatulences.

----------


## davigoal07

Je me permet de laisser un commentaire sur les croquettes Maxima.

 J'ai pris un échantillon gamme adulte car j'avais entendu dire quelles étaient grosses et finalement non, elles font 1*1cm de forme carré mais elles ne sont pas épaisses.( environ 2mm)

Elles peuvent donc convenir a tous type de chien, c'est la seule marque que j'ai essayé mais voudrais tester les WOLFWOOD poulet.
Si quelqu'un les connait et peut me donner son avis
 .
Pour info ma JESSIE est un sharpei qui à bientot 4 mois ,si vous connaissez d'autres marques plus adapté, n'hésitais pas à me laisser un message.

En tout cas, ce forum est super intéressant j'ai lu pas mal de page et j'en ai pas mal appris sur cette industrie.

----------


## toutouill3

> tous mes chiens (7) sont passés direct à du haut de gamme en arrivant chez moi, ça n'a jamais posé souci. au contraire, on voit tout de suite le changement: prise de muscles, poils doux et brillant, réduction du volume des selles, etc. ne pas hésiter à renforcer la flore intestinale avec des probiotiques. et bien-sûr compléter avec de *l'huile de colza, de l'huile de saumon (sauvage), de la levure de bière...*
> 
> et Muzarègne l'avait déjà souligné, un chien qui consomme peu ou pas de glucides est plus posé, car les glucides sont des excitants 
> 
> contre le stress tu as essayé le zylkène, l'adaptil, calm down?
> http://chiens-de-troupeaux.fr/conten...ts-d-hrbes-csj
> 
> @bouletboss: tu peux regarder acana senior aussi, et de mémoire oui les croquettes sont assez petites (taille d'une pièce de 5cents) mais de toute façon si tu les fais tremper la question de la taille ne se pose pas, si?


Bonjour,

On trouve t-on ces compléments ? Quel quantité donner ?

----------


## bouletosse

@*bouletboss:* tu peux regarder acana senior aussi, et de mémoire oui les croquettes sont assez petites (taille d'une pièce de 5cents) mais de toute façon *si tu les fais tremper la question de la taille ne se pose pas, si*?

Je ne sais pas encore si je vais les mouiller, je vais voir déjà comment ils "réagissent avec celle la :Smile: 
*Merci Poupoune
*
Oui je suis un boulet mais pas encore la boss

----------


## Quaraba

Je fais un essai avec les wolfood chicken. Bon alors, la première fois et c'est tout récent hier matin. La morfale de service s'est tellement jetée dessus qu'elle a tout vomi. Super!  

J'ai retenté hier soir sous haute surveillance et nickel. Il faut dire que les croquettes sont minus. Concernant les selles, j'attends quelques jours et mettrais un commentaire.

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi je teste wolfood poulet en ce moment je suis plutôt satisfaite à tous niveaux (si ce n'est l'empreinte carbone et le prix qui va à mon avis augmenter) mais je reviendrai à brit carnilove ensuite.

il est préférable de réhydrater un aliment sec car sinon le bol alimentaire double ou triple de volume dans l'estomac en peu de temps avec l'arrivée des sucs gastriques, c'est très mauvais. par ailleurs la digestion "consomme" de l'eau (les selles contiennent plus d'humidité que l'aliment absorbé) et il se peut que la consommation d'eau de l'animal ne suffise pas à compenser la perte hydrique causée par la digestion
je ne pense pas que vous mangiez un bol de  müesli tel quel?

pour les compléments bah l'huile de colza et la levure de bière ça se trouve en supermarché, pour l'huile de saumon sauvage faut regarder chez nourrir comme la nature, la cie des croquettes, nutrivet, grizzli... y'a que ma bergère qui est aux croquettes je lui en donne en cure 2x/an, en gros pendant la mue, une cuillère à soupe d'huile
levure de bière en paillettes uniquement et mollo mollo sur les doses ça contient beaucoup de phosphore

après voilà si le chien mange de la m*rde à la base type rc ou pp ça va changer la face du monde hein

----------


## davigoal07

Merci, pour la réponse Poupoune 73 je pense les éssayer d ici peu , ma chienne adore ses Maxima puppy mais j ai entendu dire qu elles avaient tendance  a faire trop grossir.
Si d autres personnes ont essayé les Wolfwood, donnez moi votre avis.
Merci et a trés bientot ::

----------


## Maya8544

Bonjour, 

Etant préoccupée par la qualité des aliments que je donne à mes chiens, j'ai lu plusieurs pages de ce post, mais je n'ai pu lire les 600 pages, donc si j'évoque des choses qui ont déjà été abordées je m'en excuse. Je suis toujours en quête de croquettes de meilleure qualité pour mes chiens (sachant que pour moi le summum serait de passer au barf, mais compliqué pour l'instant). Pour la petite histoire, ma chienne avait les Joséra Optiness depuis plus d'un an, et le loup de mon ami des pro plan poulet + saumon, quant à notre petite dernière, adoptée il y a deux semaines, elle avait des RC à la spa. En novembre nous avons augmenté le budget alimentation de nos loulous, pour passer à une qualité (je pense) supérieure, les Taste of the wild Wetland. Cependant, je suis toujours en quête d'éventuelles croquettes encore mieux, pour un prix équivalent (3.70 E/kg max) voire inférieur (on ne sait jamais  :Big Grin: ). J'ai retenu de mes multiples lectures sur le sujet qu'il fallait éviter les glucides, les céréales, les farines, privilégier la viande fraîche... Plein de choses, et parfois tout et son contraire. Si vous avez des avis éclairés je suis preneuse (sachant qu'ils adorent leurs croquettes actuelles et qu'elles leur conviennent apparemment bien).

----------


## Trash x Pink

Maya8544 : Allez voir sur la page 358, il y a une liste de marques de croquettes de qualité (Avec ou sans céréales) qui restent abordables.
Je vous met le lien, au cas où : http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html

En effet il faut éviter les céréales, le chien étant carnivore. Donc RC, PP =  
Toutes les marques de grandes surfaces françaises sont à bannir !

Personnellement j'ai mis mes deux loulous aux Orijen Adult Dog, je vois une nette différence quant au poils (Plus brillants, plus doux, et moins de chutes) ainsi que pour les selles (Moins volumineuses et beaucoup moins de flatulences nauséabondes à en pleurer tellement ça pique les yeux )

----------


## Maya8544

Merci Trash x Pink

----------


## Flo13

Ma chienne a des soucis à l'estomac depuis un mois, il se vidange mal. Elle a été mise sous anti-spasmodiques il y a 10 jours et depuis 6 jours elle va bien.
J'ai voulu lui donner ses croquettes réhydratées aujourd'hui, et elle a été mal 1/2h après. Pensez-vous que ça peut être lié?

----------


## Quaraba

Bon, j'étais en train de tester les wolfood poulet et zut, le prochain réapprovisionnement en sac de 13kg (chez NCLN) est prévue vers le 15 avril.

----------


## mel-âne

que pensez vous des croquettes lukullus ? quelqu'un a testé ?

----------


## Avrila05

mel-âne : mon Gus (bouledogue français XXL de 18kg ) les tolère bien :

 en terme de digestibilité, selles bien moulées mais plus abondantes que quand il est à l'humide (Lukullus également)

Ce sont des très grosses croquettes je trouve, je les humidifie et je rajoute de l'huile de saumon sans ça il a du mal à arriver au bout de sa gamelle.

----------


## mel-âne

merci ! 
j'avais testé un petit sac de 1.5 kg et tous les mangeaient sans trop de problème, le taux de proteine ne semble pas trop mauvis. Après il est vrai que la taille est assez impressionnante ( ainsi que la forme , en bâtonnets ). Après, j'ai de gros chiens ( dogue de bordeaux, labrador et dogo canario) du coup j'ai pas trop peur pour la gamelle c'était plus pour la tolérance, et la digestibilité !

----------


## Nieggue

Message dans le mauvais sujet, désolée !

----------


## dfhenry

Bonjour, je serais tentée de donner Platinum à mon berger blanc suisse qui est très fragile des intestins et de la peau, à l'agneau car elle ne supporte pas le poulet. Le taux de calcium à 1.8 n'est-il pas trop élevé?

----------


## erdeven

j'ai demandé à deux véto pour les croquettes sénior. Et les deux sont d'accord avec une chose, les marques que l'on m'a proposé sont trop riche en protéine (les croquettes sénior devraient être à 26/27). DOnc Orijen et applaws sont trop riches... Dommage je pensais que ça irait.

Du coup j'ai besoin de vos conseils : 
pour ma jack de 7 ans, ma véto m'a dit de ne pas la passer au senior (trop jeune, car c'est une petite race). Je lui donne des TOTW. De plus, il faut que je la fasse maigrir (elle a pris 400gr, et la véto m'a dit de les mettre au régime). Que me conseillez vous ?
Pour ma jack de 10 ans, il faut que je trouve de bonnes croquettes sénior avec un taux de protéine à 26/27 (et pareil il faut que je la mette au régime, elle a pris 650g).

Bref, je suis un peu perdue du coup.

----------


## bouletosse

Les acana light&fit Erdeven?
Trop riche aussi?

----------


## erdeven

Il faut que je regarde et que j'envoie la composition à la véto. 
Mais je me suis mal exprimée, les vto m'ont dit trop riche pour les marques que l'on me disait pour la gamme sénior.

J'avais déjà réussi a faire maigrir mes chiennes il y a quelques années seulement en réduisant leur dose journalière. Donc soit je reste sur TOTW pour ma jack de 7 ans, ou je change de marque. 

Et pour ma chienne de 10 ans.. Marque sénior, mais avec 26/27% de protéines brutes.

Je tiens à préciser qu'aucun des deux vétos n'a voulu me vendre ses marques ;-), ils savent très bien que j'achète sur le net.

----------


## Poupoune 73

@everden: au contraire les vieux chiens ont un métabolisme qui consomme plus donc ils ont besoin d'autant d'énergie que des chiens en croissance. et si par "trop riches" tes [incompétents en alimentation de] vétos entendent "danegreux pour les reins" c'est une vieille légende urbaine, Muzarègne avait posté des liens d'études scientifiques en ce sens ici:
ration ménagère?

 le métabolisme des carnivores repose sur l'utilisation de protéines ANIMALES
par ailleurs baisser le taux de protéines = augmenter le taux de glucides, dont les organismes des carnivores n'ont pas besoin (au contraire des protéines), mais je doute que tes vétos sachent le calculer??? trop de glucides sur le long terme entraine un risque de pancréatite et de diabète.

donc pour les vieux chiens un fort taux de protéines ANIMALES, un taux de cendres de 8% maximum et un rapport phospho-calcique le plus proche possible de 1 (tes vétos ne t'ont pas parlé des impacts des taux élevés de ces éléments sur les reins?). de mémoire applaws et orijen satisfont à ces critères.

ce post est très intéressant:
http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...l-alimentation

----------


## lily130/8

@ erdeven: les orijen sénior sont top  ::

----------


## Phnix

Je cherche des croquettes appétentes et digestes pour la jeune chienne d'une amie (7 mois, croisée lab' petit gabarit, elle fait 13kg là) en attendant de passer au BARF (d'ici un mois), donc pas en trop gros contenant... Et à commander sur Zooplus

----------


## davigoal07

Salut, moi je prend les maxima, niveau qualité et prix on est bien.
De plus elles sont tres appétentes et sans céreale ,tu peux les trouver en 1 ou 3kg chez ncln, aprés je ne sais pas chez zooplus .
Chez ncln commande passé le lundi et recu le mardi.
Voila sinon y a d autres marques (orijen, taste of the wild,applaws,wolfwood  etc...)

----------


## Phnix

Je me suis dirigée vers les Applaws Puppy en 7kg, ça fera l'affaire avant la transition au BARF. Enfin, j'espère

----------


## lyric64

Vous avez vu ? Zoomalia lance leur propre gamme de croquettes !!
Et vous savez quoi? Ils n'ont pas été loin pour se les faire fabriquer  ::  :: 
Par ... ceux qui veulent savoir en MP  ::

----------


## joloclo

Moi je veux bien Je suis en train de ragarder les croq de Terra Canis,mais l'analyse est incomplète.

----------


## Avenir canin 06

Beaucoup de personnes autour de moi se mettent à acheter des croquettes Monge sans céréales à leurs chiens.
Pouvez-vous me dire si elles sont mieux ou pas que Orijen? sachant que j'ai des chiens sportifs et des vieux chiens.
voici le lien vers la composition des "monge"
http://www.espace-monge.fr/fr/pages/...-sans-cereale/
*Ingrédients :* 
anchois ou canard (viandes déshydratées 35 %), 
pommes de terre, 
farine d'œuf entier, 
huile de poulet, p
ulpe de betterave, 
huile de saumon, 
concentré de protéine de pomme de terre, 
graines de lin, 
hydrolysat de protéines d'huile de foie de poulet, 
mélange de légumes et de fruits (petits pois, châtaignes, tige d'ananas, pomme), 
chlorure de choline, 
phosphate monosodique anhydre, 
FOS (oligosaccharides de fruits), 
hydrolyse levure (MOS),
 Yucca schidigera,
 spiruline,
 compléments de vitamines et de sels minéraux,
 Chondroïtine,
 glucosamine,
 MSM.
*
Antioxydant :* tocophérol (vitamine E), extrait de romarin.
*Compositions :*
Protéines brutes : 30 %
Huiles et en matières grasses :  20 %
Cellulose brute (fibre) : 2.2 %
Cendres brutes : 6.3 %
Calcium : 1 %
Phosphore : 0.80 %
Omega 3 : 1 %
Omega 6 : 5 %
---------------
*Additifs nutritionnels / kg. :*
Vitamine A (sous forme Retinyl Acétate) : 26000 U.I. 
sulfate de manganèse monohydrate 103 mg
Manganèse 35 mg
Vitamine D3 (Comme cholécalciférol) 1700 U.I.
Oxyde de Zinc 215 mg
Zinc 155 mg
Vitamine E (all-rac alfatocoferile acétate) 520 mg. 
Sulfate de cuivre pentahydratée 53 mg
Cuivre 13 mg
thiamine nitrate (Vitamine B1) 12 mg / kg 
Sulfate ferreux monohydrate 370 mg 
Fer 110 mg
Riboflavine (vitamine B2) 15 mg 
Sélénite de sodium 0,50 mg
Sélénium 0,22 mg
Chlorhydrate de pyridoxine (Vitamine B6) 7 mg / kg
Calcium anhydre iodate 2,80 mg
Iode 1,75 mg
Vitamine B12 140 mg 
Biotine (vitamine H) 19 mg / kg
Niacine (vitamine PP) 75 mg 
Acide pantothénique (vitamine B5) 20 mg / kg
Acide folique (vitamine B9) 2,45 mg / kg 
Vitamine C 180 mg / kg
Inositol 3,5 mg / kg 
Chlorure de choline 3600 mg
---------------
*Acides aminés / kg :*
Méthionine 11 gr / kg, 
L-carnitine 140 mg / kg.
*Additifs / kg :*
Sulfate de chondroïtine 260 mg / kg, 
D-Glucosamine Sulfate 400 mg / kg., 
MSM (méthylsulfonylméthane) 400 mg / kg

----------


## Poupoune 73

clairement moins bien :le 2e ingrédient est déjà végétal (la pdt), le taux de protéines est plus faible (donc le taux de glucides est plus élevé) et le rapport phosphocalcique est de 1,8 (beaucoup beaucoup trop, surtout pour des chiens seniors)

----------


## kalea

> le rapport phosphocalcique est de 1,8 (beaucoup beaucoup trop, surtout pour des chiens seniors)


non il est de 1.25  ::

----------


## joloclo

> non il est de 1.25


Oui

----------


## chewbaka

Bonjour,
Je viens

----------


## Poupoune 73

> non il est de 1.25


désolée  pas les yeux en face des trous en ce moment  :Frown:

----------


## May-May

Quelu'un a testé les Wolfood ? J'ai craqué, j'en ai commandé 28 kg  Surtout que vu que je n'ai plus qu'un seul chien, ça ne part plus aussi vite qu'avant.

On me les avait conseillé ici, j'ai laissé tomber l'idée des light, j'enverrais bouler le véto s'il me refait une réflexion sur "l'obésité" d'Hiduc  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui, j'ai testé la gamme poulet sur 3 chiens, assez satisfaite mais moins bonne digestibilité que les brit carnilove (volume de selles un peu + important). en tout cas ça a eu du succès, ncln était en rupture de stock et apparemment l'usine ne les fabrique que pour eux. je pense que j'en prendrai un sac de temps en temps pour varier
après en light de qualité à part acana light&fit et applaws lite, je crois pas qu'il y ait grand chose..

----------


## May-May

Les Carnilove ça avait été une catastrophe ici, donc ça peut difficilement être pire de toute façon  ::  Là il supporte bien les Maxima Grain Free, mais je suis chiante, je veux varier  :: 

Pour les light je visais les acana de toute façon, mais bon, il n'en a pas besoin, il s'est pas mal affiné ces derniers mois, donc il a grossi sur la balance, mais c'est que du muscle, donc forcément.

----------


## bouba92

J'ai vu sur le Zooplus allemand qu'ils vendaient une gamme de nourriture BARF pour chiens? Rien sur le .fr?
Je ne parle pas allemand impossible de traduire.....Quelqu'un est au courant?

----------


## Gintoki

Je n'ai pas vu, seulement une nouvelle gamme de croq et boîtes "Wolf of Wilderness". 
Ça serait intéressant du barf facilement livrable...  
A défaut de barf, je retourne les myriades de croquettes en espérant en trouver une : abordable et qui me plaise... Que pensez-vous des Optimus ? 
Je les ai vu que chez zoomalia et ne trouve aucun info sur le fabriquant.
http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/o...e-p-28342.html

----------


## lyric64

> A défaut de barf, je retourne les myriades de croquettes en espérant en trouver une : abordable et qui me plaise... Que pensez-vous des Optimus ? 
> Je les ai vu que chez zoomalia et ne trouve aucun info sur le fabriquant.
> http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/o...e-p-28342.html


Je connais les fabriquants,en MP si tu veux aussi

----------


## Gintoki

Mp envoyé

----------


## VanesSparrow

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu perdue. Depuis qu'on a notre galga on lui prend des Applaws Lite : 
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354869

Mais en regardant la composition je viens de me rendre compte que bien qu'il n'y ait pas de céréales il y a 25,5% de glucides. Ils sortent d'où ces glucides ?

Du coup j'avais envie de partir sur la gamme Purizon :
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adult/315498

 qui à priori contient plus de protéines alors qu'ils annoncent 70% de viande et Applaws Lite 75%, mais dans la composition pas de glucides.

Ma chienne est très gourmande, et malgré sa ration journalière elle réclame tout le temps. Que me conseillez-vous ? Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Phnix

Les glucides, c'est ce que l'on trouve lorsque l'on enlève tout le reste, et ça permet de lier les croquettes.
Si pas de céréales, ça se trouve dans les pommes de terre ou autres...
On en trouve dans toutes les croquettes !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, ce que je conseille, c'est de passer au BARF  :: 
Pas de glucide, chien repu

----------


## VanesSparrow

Merci pour le conseil mais je tiens à rester aux croquettes. Pourquoi dans la composition des Purizon les glucides n'apparaissent-ils pas ?

----------


## Phnix

Parce qu'on les calcule en enlevant à 100 tout le reste de la composition  :Smile:

----------


## VanesSparrow

D'accord merci, je fais le calcul avec les Purizon  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

parce que purizon est moins honnête qu'applaws 
En fait pour calculer les glucides il suffit faire : 100 - protéines  - matières grasses - cendres - humidité - fibres

les glucides dans les croquettes viennent de l'ajout indispensable d'amidon (qui peut provenir de différentes sources comme le disait très justement phnix) qui permet d'agglomérer les ingrédients.
si effectivement tu ne veux pas ou moins de glucides faut passer à autre chose que des croquettes (pâtée, BARF, viande lyophilisée...)

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Je n'ai pas vu, seulement une nouvelle gamme de croq et boîtes "Wolf of Wilderness". 
> Ça serait intéressant du barf facilement livrable...  
> A défaut de barf, je retourne les myriades de croquettes en espérant en trouver une : abordable et qui me plaise... Que pensez-vous des Optimus ? 
> Je les ai vu que chez zoomalia et ne trouve aucun info sur le fabriquant.
> http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/o...e-p-28342.html


9,5% de cendres ("matières inorganiques") outch les reins! c'est 8% maxi!

----------


## VanesSparrow

Bon, après calcul, Purizon est à 23% de glucides, contre 25,5% chez Applaws.
Protéines à 41% chez Purizon contre 37% chez Applaws.
Cendres à 8% chez Purizon contre 8,5% chez Applaws.
Fibres 2,5% chez Purizon contre 5,5% chez Applaws
Le reste a l'air plus ou moins équivalent, si ce n'est qu'Applaws annonce 75% de viande alors que les protéines sont plus basses que Purizon qui annonce 70% de viande.

A choisir que prendriez-vous ? Ou autre marque équivalente qui pourrait vous paraître meilleure bien sûr ! Mais je tiens à rester dans la même gamme de prix (environ 4 euros le kilo) car j'ai beaucoup de bouches à nourrir.

----------


## Poupoune 73

prends un petit sac de purizon et vois ce qui convient le mieux à ta troupe  :Smile:  les différences sont minimes  ::

----------


## cristanya

Je me tourne vers vous pour un conseil car je viens tout juste d'adopter un chien. Je sais que les Royale canin ne sont pas se qu'il y a de mieux mais je ne n'y connais rien.

J'ai donc trouvé le recap des bonnes croquettes sur le site mais je ne connais pas la composition idéale pour un chien. Sa reste donc du chinois pour l'instant.
*Quelqu’un pourrait il m'éclairer sur le tx de protéine/fibre/graisse/minéraux ...etc maximum a avoir* ??
(sachant que c'est pour un jeune chien castré)

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Je me tourne vers vous pour un conseil car je viens tout juste d'adopter un chien. Je sais que les Royale canin ne sont pas se qu'il y a de mieux mais je ne n'y connais rien.
> 
> J'ai donc trouvé le recap des bonnes croquettes sur le site mais je ne connais pas la composition idéale pour un chien. Sa reste donc du chinois pour l'instant.
> *Quelqu’un pourrait il m'éclairer sur le tx de protéine/fibre/graisse/minéraux ...etc maximum a avoir* ??
> (sachant que c'est pour un jeune chien castré)


ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## cristanya

Oh merci , pile se qu'il nous fallait

----------


## Nieggue

Luty part demain dans une nouvelle FA. Là-bas, il y a déjà 4 chiens, tous habitués à la même marque de croquettes et il serait donc bien qu'il mange de cette marque aussi à terme.

Je suis donc en train de prévoir ses affaires pour le départ mais je bloque pour les croquettes : combien en prévoir, par exemple en terme de portions ? J'ai peur de ne pas en mettre assez (et de faire foirer la transition) ou trop (et de laisser à la future FA trop de croquettes sur les bras, ce qui n'est pas très grave mais bon, si on peut éviter le gaspillage...).

J'ai cherché sur le Net mais rien trouvé de probant.

----------


## Nieggue

Quelqu'un pour me rappeler la page avec la liste des meilleures marques ? Je sais qu'on me l'a déjà indiqué il y a pas longtemps et, pourtant, je n'arrive pas à retrouver ! Merci.

----------


## Flo13

page 358 je pense:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html

----------


## Nieggue

Oui, c'est ça, merci ! J'ai passé 35 minutes hier sans trouver, ça m'a rendue

----------


## motobufflor

Elles ne sont pas sur la liste car nouvelles croquettes, mais les Wolfood semblent très bien.

----------


## Maya8544

Que pensez-vous des croquettes Specific digestive ? C'est une alimentation vétérinaire que je donne à mon chien atteint d'une IPE (insuffisance pancréatique exocrine).

Ingrédients :
Riz, oeufs (source d'immunoglobulines), poissons déshydratés, maïs, minéraux (dont zéolites), graisses animales, sucre, protéines de porc hydrolysées, cellulose en poudre, vitamines et oligo-éléments, téguments de graines de Plantago psyllium, levures (sources de β-1,3/1,6-glucanes et de mannane oligo saccharides), pulpe de betterave, fructo-oligo-saccharides, méthionine, extrait de Yucca, huile de tournesol. Antioxygènes : BHA, BHT, gallate propyle. Sans colorant ni arôme de synthèse.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le taux de glucide ne m'inspire pas confiance, et la précense de riz, mais surtout de maïs non plus... Mon véto me les a conseillé, mais bon... Sachant que mon chien ne produit aucune enzyme digestive, il lui faut des aliments hyper digestes, pour que son pancréas ne soit pas trop sollicité.

----------


## joloclo

> Bonjour,
> J'ai trouvé un super site qui vend des produits pour chiens et chats... Il s'appelle Chabadog et il vend également de super croquettes. Pour les avoir essayé elles sont tops


Je ne vois rien de super

----------


## sawyer

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur votre forum, mais je voudrais savoir pourquoi vous préconisé des croquettes avec un minimum de 30% de protéine. J'habite au canada et ici le croquette avec se taux son extrement rare. Seul Orijen et certain gamme d'Acana le sont.

Donc, chez nous les croquettes fromm 4 star sont considéré haute gamme et n'ont pour la plupart que 24% à 29 %. Donc, il n'y aurais pas assez de protéine ?

Pour mon chien j’utilise les Acana aux canard qui n'ont que 27 protéine donc pas assez si je comprend bien, pourtant moi je l'ai trouvais quand même bonne mais un peux chère ?

Merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

@maya: riz en 1er ingrédient, là où il faudrait de la bidoche... mais ton chien a une pathologie particulière, peur-être devrais-tu te rapprocher des forums de barfeurs pour une alimentation maison qui convienne mieux à sa nature de carnivore? ceci dit, difficile de trancher pour ou contre dans ces cas-là
j'ai ce bouquin à la maison, je peux te l'envoyer si tu veux y jeter un oeil:
http://www.decitre.fr/livres/l-alime...855571577.html

@marie chamit: pareil, rien de transcendant sur le site, surtout au prix où c'est vendu, et je rappelle encore une fois au passage que nous sommes sur un forum de PROTECTION animale, et que royal caca c'est aussi ça:
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

@Sawyer: 1) les protéines d'origine animale permettent aux carnivores de faire du muscle (c'est même une marque qui vend du maïs au prix de la viande qui le dit):
http://www.iams.ca/fr-ca/pet-health/...eines-animales

2) plus tu baisses le taux de protéines, plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides, c'est mathématique. or les carnivores, même domestiques, ne sont pas "prévus" pour assimiler des taux de glucides aussi énormes que ceux de l'immense majorité des aliments secs sur le marché. dommages à long terme: risques d'obésité, de diabète et de pancréatite (le chien ne produisant pas d'amylase, les nutriments sont traités par le pancréas, qui est surchargé par une alimentation inadaptée)
donc oui plus le taux de protéines d'origine ANIMALE est élevé, mieux c'est
pour rappel, calcul du taux de glucides: 
 100 - %protéines - %graisses - %fibres - %humidité - %cendres

si tu es en amérique du nord il y aussi taste of the wild (produits moins bons qu'acana et orijen, ceci dit), wolfood (produit pour une boutique de vente en ligne française, à voir si le produit est commercialisé sur place aussi), nutram grainfree, canine caviar holistic, etc. et sûrement pleins d'autres

----------


## sawyer

Poupoune 73, je sais très bien qu'il faut mieux priviligé des protéine animale, mais de toute façon tous les marque que tu dit ne sont pas disponible dans ma région même taste of the wild.

Si tu va voir la Acana Canard et Poire Berlette, il n'y a que 27% de taux de protéine et donc ne serait pas approprié pour mon chien ?

----------


## lagrenouille73

bonjour ,j 'ai lu quelques pages de la discutions ...... pas tout ! lol
voilà je possède un chiot jack russell depuis 1 mois et demi et il est actuellement aux croquettes virbac (conseil du véto) car selles pas top avec ses anciennes croquettes (friskees) 
avant d'avoir mon chiot ,j'avais commandé un paquet de croquettes acana small breed chiot mais la transition s'est pas bien passée ,selles trop molles !!! bon j'ai fait la transition sur 1 semaine et au bout de 10 jours voyant que les selles n'étaient pas top ,j'ai préféré changer de marque ! j'aurai peut être du continuer ?
bref là il est au virbac ,les selles sont plutôt bien depuis 2 jours 'seulement' parce que la transition lui a également donné des selles molles ......
çà fait maintenant 10 jours qu'il est au virbac .
j'aimerai bien sur changer de marque de croquettes .
mais lesquelles ? y en a tellement !!!

j'aimais bien les acana aussi bien pour la composition que pour son prix .
les orijen son pas mal visiblement mais le prix est plus élevé et j'ai peur qu'il les supporte pas car trop protéiné .
bref je suis un peu perdu !

si quelqu'un pouvais éclairer un peu ,çà serai  gentil  

là j'arrive bientôt à la fin du paquet de virbac ,il faut que je recommande des croquettes .
il me reste également un fond de acana ,environ 500g .

merci
j'ai oublié de dire qu'il a 3 mois et demi

----------


## Azra

@grenouille, sur le site Nourrir comme la nature, tu peux acheter des échantillons de 100g environ de croquettes, ça te permettrais de tester plusieurs marques intéressantes de croquettes en amortissant le coup des test.

La mienne (5kg) est très difficile niveau croquette, et a bien voulu manger les mini well de joser*. Pourtant j'avais pris des échantillons de marque beaucoup plus intéressantes nutritivement parlant, mais bon la "sale gosse" n'en veut pas...

----------


## claire78

Bonjour à  tous,
Je m'appelle Claire, je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'une boxer de deux ans.
Je poste aujourd'hui car je cherche de bonnes croquettes pour un petit budget ainsi qu'une idée de la quantité de viande que je devrais lui donner si c'était son alimentation exclusive.
À savoir que Izzy est très joueuse (normal pour une bobox), qu'elle est un petit gabarit et qu'elle pèse  21 kg.
Elle est en super santé  et est bien proportionnée.
si vous avez des éléments de réponse, je suis preneuse. 
Merci

----------


## Phnix

Entre 420g et 630g de viande je pense pour le BARF/RAW. A voir sa courbe de poids (entre 2 et 3% pour un adulte)...
Pour Dog, pour cette fourchette, en comptant large, ça doit me revenir à 50€/mois sans bon plan.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Bonjour,
je viens vous appeler à l'aide pour mon loulou et ses croquettes.
Lorsque je l'ai adopté il était aux Proplan agneau et riz. Nous l'avons fait castrer et il a commencé à prendre un peu trop de poids. Nous l'avons passé aux TOTW Sierra (pas light mais pas trop riches non plus, l'idéal !). On a commencé en janvier et depuis il a fait 2 otites, la véto penche pour une cause alimentaire ... zut !
Je recherche donc à nouveau des croquettes, pas forcément light parce qu'il fait pas mal de sport mais pas trop riches non plus pour ne pas prendre de poids et agenau et riz si possible. Une idée ? merci

----------


## Quaraba

Il y a les gosbi lamb and rice, par contre je n'ai jamais essayé. Mais sur le site "nourrir comme la nature", il y a plein d'avis.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

hé hé, pas mal, je ne les avais pas vu. Me reste à décrypter la fiche technique pour savoir si pas trop grasses. Merci

----------


## pim-pam-poum

4150 Kcal/Kg au lieu de 3600 les Sierra, c'est un peu beaucoup je trouve

----------


## Poupoune 73

en bon light il y a acana light and fit et applaws lite. il te faut un fort taux de protéines animales (genre 35-40%) pour que ton chien puisse faire du muscle; plus tu abaisses le taux de prot et plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides, c'est mathématique  :: 
regarde du côté d'un bon senior sinon, type acana, orijen, applaws
ou brit carnilove

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Merci, je vais regarder tout ça (si j'en trouve à l'agneau déjà). Senior j'ai vu mais j'ai du mal, je ne sais pas ça doit être psychologique mais il a 5 ans, fait du cani-vtt, cani-trotte, je ne voudrais pas qu'il manque de qqchose, après je vais avoir peur de l'épuiser dès qu'on va sortir. Ceci-dit, je n'ai pas regardé la différence entre light et senior, je vais m'y pencher ... merci pour toutes ces pistes

----------


## joloclo

En parlant de light et sénior,quelqu'un voit une différence entre les Applaws lite et les séniors ? Et n'ayant pas eu de réponse je re demande si quelqu'un a un avis ou a essayé les croq de Terra Canis ?

----------


## Quaraba

Les terra canis, j'ai essayé les boites: c'est super. 
Par contre pas les croquettes car c'est super cher et je n'ai pas un petit chien.

----------


## joloclo

> Les terra canis, j'ai essayé les boites: c'est super. 
> Par contre pas les croquettes car c'est super cher et je n'ai pas un petit chien.


Merci ,oui les boites je les prends pour le chien et les chats

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Merci, je vais regarder tout ça (si j'en trouve à l'agneau déjà). Senior j'ai vu mais j'ai du mal, je ne sais pas ça doit être psychologique mais il a 5 ans, fait du cani-vtt, cani-trotte, je ne voudrais pas qu'il manque de qqchose, après je vais avoir peur de l'épuiser dès qu'on va sortir. Ceci-dit, je n'ai pas regardé la différence entre light et senior, je vais m'y pencher ... merci pour toutes ces pistes


c'est marketing les gammes, bien souvent  :Smile:  de mémoire les seniors citées plus haut ont un taux de MG un poil + bas que les autres.. mais bon un chien est un chien, donc un carnivore; la 1ère chose à regarder sont les ingrédients, en 2e l'analyse. 
un chien senior est comme un chiot: il a des besoins + importants.

entre applaws lite à 2 points de % de MG en moins que les applaws senior, de mémoire. 'fin ça se joue à un poil de 'ul, quoi

----------


## joloclo

Merci Poupoune mais ne me fiant jamais aux analyses sur Zoo,j'ai commandé un sac de chaque et il y a 16% de MG sur les 2  .

----------


## pim-pam-poum

oui mais applaws ne fait pas d'agneau ma bonne dame. Heureusement que je n'ai pas trop de boulot, je suis sur les sites de croquettes depuis 8 heures ce matin et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé, je deviens un peu dingue !

Acana serait pas mal (agneau/pomme) : 33% de prot / 3950 Kcal, mais les coms disent que les croquettes sur vraiment très petites (taille croquette pour chat). Si je prends ça il faudra donc les réhydrater (à voir dans mon organisation si je peux prévoir ça le matin)

Gosbi lamb & rice senior : 24% de prot / 4150 Kcal - Bof !

Maxima grain free lamb hypopall : prot 27% / Kcal ???  et contiennent de la taurine ???

Orijen régional : prot 38% / 3980 Kcal
j'aimais bien celui là aussi mais (oui, y'a toujours un mais !) en plus de l'agneau il y a de la chèvre, du bison, du porc du sanglier, du saumon, des oeufs. Bref est ce que tout ça va passer ? l'agneau est digeste certes mais le reste ? j'en sais foutrement rien !

Le taux de MG n'est pas toujours indiqué et le taux de glucides non plus !

----------


## joloclo

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le taux de MG est tjs indiqué,celui des glucides très rarement mais facile à calculer
100-Prot,MG,Humidité,Fibres,Cendres
Pourquoi la taurine t'inquiète ?

----------


## pim-pam-poum

La taurine c'est ce qu'il y a dans les boissons de type Red Bull, non ?

----------


## Catherina

La taurine est un excitant. On le trouve effectivement dans les boissons energisante comme le Red Bull. 
L'organisme du chien sait le fabriquer lui-même et il y en a naturellement dans les proies (donc la viande utilisé pour les croquettes). Alors inutile qu'en plus les fabricants en rajoutent.
Faites une surdose de Red Bull, essayer de faire un travail intellectuel en restant assis. Puis dites-vous qu'avec certaines croquettes c'est le quotidien du chien. Franchement désagréable, non ?  ::

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Comme je ne voulais pas jeter le discrédit sur une marque, je suis allée vérifier s'ils parlaient de la teneur naturelle ou s'il s'agissait d'un additif et c'est dans les additifs ! 

J'avoue que je suis plus calée sur les abus agro-alimentaires qui concernent l'alimentation humaine que sur l'alimentation animale et je me souviens de l'arrivée tardive du RedBull en France par rapport aux autres pays et du fait que des américains tentaient de se regrouper pour intenter un procès contre la société productrice. Un certain nombre de gros consommateurs de cette boisson seraient décédés de manière soudaine et ils tentaient de prouver que ces décès prématurés étaient imputables à la boisson.

Je n'ai pas très envie de tester la surdose, je n'y ai jamais goûté et ça ne me tente pas  ::  mais je me demande quel est l'intérêt d'ajouter ça dans les croquettes !

----------


## léna&milou

> Je n'ai pas très envie de tester la surdose, je n'y ai jamais goûté et ça ne me tente pas  mais je me demande quel est l'intérêt d'ajouter ça dans les croquettes !


Oui  et moi je me pose la même question avec le "sucre", bon d'accord j'ai vu ça sur un paquet de croquette marque supermarché (on ne s'affole pas, ce n'est pas moi qui est acheté le paquet !) mais je ne savais même pas qu'ils étaient cons à ce point !!!

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Ben le sucre à la limite je comprends (du point du vue du fabricant), on peut peut-être créer une addiction au sucre qui fera préférer ces croquettes-là au chien mais la taurine ? qui a envie d'avoir un chien surexcité ? (peut-être ceux qui font faire beaucoup de sport à leur chien, pour les faire endurer plus longtemps, quitte à y laisser sa peau)

je précise (si nécessaire) que je n'approuve pas, je cherche à comprendre ...

----------


## Poska

J'avais lu des trucs là-dessus dans mes recherches sur la cardiomyopathie dilatée.
Dans mes souvenirs la taurine présente dans la viande est détruite par la chaleur, donc peu voir pas du tout présente dans les croquettes. Donc certains fabricants en rajoutent en prévention puisqu'une carence en taurine peut provoquer des soucis cardiaques (CDM) ou de vue.

----------


## Poska

> La taurine est un excitant. On le trouve effectivement dans les boissons energisante comme le Red Bull. 
> L'organisme du chien sait le fabriquer lui-même et il y en a naturellement dans les proies (donc la viande utilisé pour les croquettes). Alors inutile qu'en plus les fabricants en rajoutent.
> Faites une surdose de Red Bull, essayer de faire un travail intellectuel en restant assis. Puis dites-vous qu'avec certaines croquettes c'est le quotidien du chien. Franchement désagréable, non ?


J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve aucune source qui dit que la taurine est un excitant, tu en as? Je lis plutôt que ça réduit le stress  :Confused: 
Dans les red bull and co, c'est surtout la caféine et le sucre qui "énergisent".

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai toujours entendu dire que la taurine était un excitant mais je n'ai aucune source.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

une source :
http://wwwold.chu-montpellier.fr/pub.../LaTaurine.pdf

c'est une étude sur la taurine. j'ai lu ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le sujet et ce qu'on peut en dire c'est qu'on ne sait pas grand chose. Beaucoup de conditionnel et de "il est possible que".

Cette étude fait état des bienfaits possibles de la taurine mais en conclusion on a ça :

"Enfin, des effets sont observés sur le comportement des animaux. Entre 1h et 
2h après administration, quelques animaux présentent une mastication importante de 
leurs membres, nécessitant la mise en place de protections individuelles pour éviter 
les automutilations. Des effets significativement différents sont également observés 
entre les lots testés et les lots contrôles : une hyperactivité qui pourrait augmenter 
avec  la  dose  et  qui  continue  à  exister  dans  le  temps,  une  crainte  vis-à-vis  de 
l’expérimentateur,  et  une  grande  sensibilité  au  bruit.  Il  est  relevé  chez  quelques 
animaux  à  la  dose  maximale  et  à  différents  temps  de l’expérience,  des 
comportements  «  bizarres  »  :  sauts,  attaques,  ou  encore  un  mâchonnement 
important.  Le  tableau  clinique  observé,  complexe  et diffus,  met  notamment  en 
évidence un effet neuromoteur de la taurine.[27]

 Les  anomalies  du  comportement  observées,  l’hyperactivité  et  l’effet 
locomoteur  évoqués  dans  les  avis  précédents  constituent  des  signaux  d’alerte  de 
neurotoxicité  dont  la  portée  nécessite  d’être  prise en  considération.  Les  biais 
méthodologiques  de  l’expérimentation,  avancés  par  le  pétitionnaire  n’occultent  pas 
pour autant les effets observés (automutilation notamment). [28]

 D'après  de  nombreuses  données  recueillies  par  le  centre  anti-poison, 
notamment  sur de  potentiels effets  nocifs  des  boissons  énergisantes  "Redbull",  on 
n'a  pas  pu  établir  de  lien  direct  entre  la  taurine  et  une  toxicité  avérée.  Mais  le 
manque de données en ce qui concerne sa toxicité nepeut garantir son innocuité. 
[29]"

Bon, j'imagine que dans les croquettes, ceux qui en ajoutent n'en mettent pas des tonnes mais Est-ce bien utile ?

Comme source, wikipédia donne quelques infos aussi mais toujours au conditionnel

----------


## Poska

Merci  :: 

Dans le même document on lit: "Les effets stimulants ou énergisants souvent attribués à la taurine n'ont jamais été prouvés par aucune étude fiable."

Les animaux dont ils parlent sont des rats si je comprends bien, je n'ose même pas imaginer les doses qu'ils leur ont administrées par rapport à leur petite taille...

Je suis de loin le cas de 2 chiens supplémentés en taurine (en complément des croquettes) depuis plusieurs mois et pas de changement de comportement constaté pour l'instant, à voir sur le long terme.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

oui mais dans le même temps ils disent :  "on 
 n'a  pas  pu  établir  de  lien  direct  entre  la  taurine  et  une  toxicité  avérée.  Mais  le 
 manque de données en ce qui concerne sa toxicité nepeut garantir son innocuité".

Donc en gros ils ne savent rien !

sauf erreur de ma part, la taurine avait été remplacée par autre chose à un moment en France puis remise parce que la preuve n'a pas été apportée de sa toxicité.

Il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il y a des cas suspects de décès prématurés par crise cardiaque et le RB avait été mis en cause puisqu'il s'agissait de (gros ?) consommateurs et que "les effets indésirables recensés sont d’ordre « cardiologique (tachycardie) et/ou neurologique (crises d’épilepsie, paresthésies, tremblements, vertiges) et/ou psychiatrique (angoisses, agitation, confusion) » (wikipedia). 

Tout est question de dosage je suppose !

Maintenant, pour les croquettes, j'ai lu toutes les fiches zooplus sur les croquettes à l'agneau  hier et il me semble n'en avoir vu que 3 qui en ajoutaient. S'agit-il de produits trop chauffés pour conserver la taurine naturelle ? mystère !

----------


## Phnix

Ceux qui nourrissent à la viande crue n'ont pas de soucis de cet ordre, donc j'imagine qu'en quantité normale, ça ne pose pas de soucis  :Smile:  Après, si grosse consommation, comme beaucoup de choses, ça devient nocif...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

certainement. on n'a pas trop d'autre choix que d'espérer !
Pour le cru, je n'y connais rien de rien et je suppose que mal dosé/proportionné ça peut faire des dégâts aussi

----------


## Phnix

Pour la taurine dans le cru, à moins de nourrir principalement son chien de cœur de bœuf frais, on ne pense pas à l'excès de taurine en premier dans les régimes mal gérés

----------


## pim-pam-poum

je parlais du cru tout court, pas de la taurine dans le cru ! 
(tu disais que ceux qui donnent du cru n'ont pas ces problèmes-là ben oui mais peut-être d'autres s'ils s'y prennent mal)

----------


## AimTo

La taurine n'est pas indispensable chez le chien qui peut la substituer par la glycine ou la synthétiser à partir de méthionine et de cysteine.
Par contre chez le chat, son métabolisme est incapable de le faire donc taurine naturelle ou synthétique obligatoire.

L'excès de taurine est presque impossible via nourriture hors gavage ou suppléments.

----------


## virgienut

Bonjour

J'ai un jeune border (8 mois et 19 kg) que je souhaite changer de  croquettes. 
Il n'a pas d'allergie connue et il est actuellement aux pro  plan puppy. 
Il vient d'être castré et son véto m'a dit que je pouvais  prendre des croquettes adultes quand j'aurais choisi ses nouvelles  croquettes. 
Il tolère bien ses croquettes actuelles (quantité de selles  peut être un peu élevée) mais je souhaite lui offrir un alimentation de  qualité supérieure.
Les différents commentaires sur les croquettes sans  céréales disent que certains chiens les tolèrent mal (diarrhées,  problèmes de poids, flatulences...) 
Alors je pensais essayer des  croquettes de qualité mais avec un peu moins de viande (que les sans céréales) et un peu de  céréales. 
J'ai vu qu'Acana proposait une gamme avec céréales (en quantité  restreinte) et de qualité.

Les arguments qui me font penser qu'Acana c'est un bon choix (peut être à tort): 
 -C'est de la même "boîte" qu'Orijen et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire en parcourant le forum, Orijen c'est de bonne qualité.
- Il y a une gamme avec peu  de céréales et des ingrédients semblant de  bonne qualité, à un prix  abordable.
- Il y a aussi une  gamme sans céréales ce qui me semblait être un bonne solution si après je  souhaitais passer au sans céréales sans pour autant rechanger de marque.

J'ai donc commandé un paquet d'Acana adult dog. 
J'ai aussi hésité avec les Chicken et Burbank potatos

Est ce que c'est un bon choix? 
Maintenant que j'ai commandé, je me demande si j'ai fait le bon choix  ou si mon raisonnement est mauvais ??? 
Je ne souhaite pas dépasser 4.10e/kg et évidemment je ne veux pas que mon chien soit malade (j'ai déjà failli le perdre quand il avait 2 mois)

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils et vos avis

----------


## minoune6259

Bonjour,

suite à vos conseils il y a quelques mois, je prends les croquettes Gosbi chicken et rice, j'aimerai alterner avec une 2eme sorte de croquette, que pensez vous des croquettes Mastery adulte essentiel?

Ou sinon dans le meme ordre de prix, si vous avez des idées....

Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

je préfère les josera poulet/riz 16/26, là y'a que 28% de viande une fois déshydratée et maïs et blé en 2e ingrédient

----------


## toutouill3

Ma chienne a une marque de croquette que je ne connaissais pas 'biosphere protect' elle les dévore mais la compo ne me semble pas top et elle fait beaucoup de selle, je vais donc lui prendre les Applaws qui semble bien meilleure, j'espere qu'elle les tolerera bien !

compo des biosphere :

----------


## Poupoune 73

un tier de bidoche ça fait pas lourd effectivement dans une alimentation pour carnivores, ensuite maïs et riz... beurk
mais c'est surtout les 10% de cendres qui m'affolent, outch les reins! manque aussi le rapport phospho-calcique, qui trop élevé peut impacter la fonction rénale

----------


## kalea

> Bonjour,
> 
> suite à vos conseils il y a quelques mois, je prends les croquettes Gosbi chicken et rice, j'aimerai alterner avec une 2eme sorte de croquette, que pensez vous des croquettes Mastery adulte essentiel?
> 
> Ou sinon dans le meme ordre de prix, si vous avez des idées....
> 
> Merci


j'alterne les gosbi chicken&rice avec les gosbi grain free, 1 repas sur 2, et ça convient nickel à mon chien

----------


## toutouill3

> un tier de bidoche ça fait pas lourd effectivement dans une alimentation pour carnivores, ensuite maïs et riz... beurk
> mais c'est surtout les 10% de cendres qui m'affolent, outch les reins! manque aussi le rapport phospho-calcique, qui trop élevé peut impacter la fonction rénale


J'ai envoyé un mail pour avoir tous les pourcentages mais pas de réponse.

Chez applaws il y a 8,5% de cendre, ce n'est pas trop ?

----------


## AimTo

> Est ce que c'est un bon choix?


Globalement Acana est un bon choix même si certaines gammes sont un peu mieux que d'autres, ça reste d'excelentes croquettes. Dans ce prix il y a aussi Gosbi (pas toutes les gammes) et Lukullus.

Certaines céréales sont bien plus adaptées que d'autres. 
Par exemple le riz peut être intéressant pour les selles mais d'autres ingrédients plus chers pourraient le faire aussi.
L'avoine, l'orge et le sorge sont acceptables si pas présents en majorité.
Par contre le maïs et le blé n'ont rien à foutre dans l'alimentation de nos chiens.




> Bonjour,
> 
> suite à vos conseils il y a quelques mois, je prends les croquettes Gosbi chicken et rice, j'aimerai alterner avec une 2eme sorte de croquette, que pensez vous des croquettes Mastery adulte essentiel?
> 
> Ou sinon dans le meme ordre de prix, si vous avez des idées....
> 
> Merci


L'alternance n'est pas une nécessité chez le chien mais ça peut permetter de combler les lacunes de certaines gammes. Privilégier une alternance courte 1 repas sur 2, non pas 1 semaine sur 2. Sinon on peut mixer 50/50 dans la gamelle.


Un petit tableau que j'ai fait : *https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...=0&single=true*
(Adapté pour chien de grande taille. La partie nourriture puppy est très bien avancée, la partie adulte n'est qu'au début...)

----------


## AimTo

> Chez applaws il y a 8,5% de cendre, ce n'est pas trop ?


On considère de le taux de cendre devient dangereux >10%.
Idéal à 5% mais faut du coup que les apports en minéraux suivent.

Donc 8.50% c'est acceptable mais mieux vaut viser moins chez les races et individus sensibles des reins.

----------


## virgienut

Voilà j'ai reçu le paquet d'Acana Adult Dog et voici les info au dos du paquet.
Votre avis?




Je me demande si les large breed ne seraient pas mieux? Mais normalement c'est pour chiens de + de 25 kg...
Protéines : 33% et Matières grasses 14%


Est ce que je fais fausse route?

Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'ai regardé vite fait je préfère le 2e, + de protéines et le 3e ingrédient est d'origine animale

----------


## AimTo

Oui et non. Ça dépend de la taille du chien. 

Un chien de petite taille a des besoins en matière grasse plus importants qu'un chien de grande taille. Par contre niveau protéines de qualité, plus il y en a mieux c'est peu importe la taille (minimum de 25% pour un chien adulte, 30% pour un chiot)

----------


## virgienut

> j'ai regardé vite fait je préfère le 2e, + de protéines et le 3e ingrédient est d'origine animale


C'est l'impression que j'avais aussi que le 2e était mieux mais j'étais pas sûre...

----------


## virgienut

> Oui et non. Ça dépend de la taille du chien. 
> 
> Un chien de petite taille a des besoins en matière grasse plus importants qu'un chien de grande taille. Par contre niveau protéines de qualité, plus il y en a mieux c'est peu importe la taille (minimum de 25% pour un chien adulte, 30% pour un chiot)


C'est pour un border qui fera sûrement 22kg max. 
Je vais faire la transition avec le paquet d'Acana Adult Dog, mais après dans environ 1,5 mois si je passe au Large Breed c'est mieux pour lui alors? 
Elles sont un peu plus cher mais si je commande en Espagne ça rentrerai dans mon budjet.

----------


## AimTo

Je sais pas si ça a un intérêt de passer au Large Breed après. J'en vois pas trop.  Rien à perdre à tester les deux en tout cas

----------


## virgienut

> Je sais pas si ça a un intérêt de passer au Large Breed après. J'en vois pas trop.  Rien à perdre à tester les deux en tout cas


Je pensais que comme elles semblaient mieux que les Adul,  cela pouvait être mieux pour lui.

----------


## AimTo

Les 2 sont bien. Adaptées différement selon la taille.

Le tableau en bas de cette page résume bien les besoins : http://truffesetastuces.free.fr/croquettes-chiens.php

----------


## virgienut

> Le tableau en bas de cette page résume bien les besoins : http://truffesetastuces.free.fr/croquettes-chiens.php


Merci pour ce petit tableau  ::

----------


## virgienut

Désolé mais j'ai encore des questions  
J'ai aussi un autre chien que je pense changer de croquettes. 

C'est un croisé 3/4 beauceron et 1/4 border collie, il pèse 36.5 kg et il a bientôt 8 ans. Il est très musclé car il a fait pas mal de sport canin même si maintenant on commence à "lever le pied".

Depuis qu'il a 1.5 an, il a des Pro Plan Athletic (agneau et riz) et il a toujours été en forme sans problèmes de santé. Il a un supplément d'huile de saumon car il a des problèmes de pellicules et que ça m'avait été conseillé pour les chiens sportifs. 

Je ne sais pas s'il a des intolérances alimentaires puisqu'il a toujours eu ces croquettes.

Les Acana pourraient aussi lui convenir ?
Plutôt Large Breed ou Senior?
Autre chose pour les grands chiens qui commence à vieillir?
Est ce que je dois continuer sur de l'agneau?
Après presque 8 ans de Pro Plan, est ce que la transition peut être plus difficile?

Il lui reste un sac de croquettes d'avance et il a un bilan véto à faire  car il a été malade il y a 5 semaines et il a du mal à reprendre du  poids donc je veux m'assurer que tout va bien. Un bilan complet n'est pas inutile à son âge et si tout va bien après  ça, lui aussi pourra commencer une transition.  

Merci d'avance pour tous vos conseils. 
C'est vraiment pas simple de vouloir revoir l'alimentation de tous ses animaux ...  (et c'est un peu stressant aussi)

----------


## AimTo

Les Acana senior peuvent être une bonne idée si il arrête son activité sportive. Elles sont moins riches que les PP Athletic. 

Ça n'empêche pas de finir les croquettes que vous avez déjà achetées qui devraient l'aider à reprendre du poids. Et oui il faudra une bonne transition, sur deux semaines c'est le mieux.

----------


## virgienut

Il va continuer le sport mais de façon plus cool et en fonction de sa motivation. Il joue aussi dans le jardin avec mon jeune border qui est inépuisable!

Est ce que les senior sont "assez complètes" pour qu'il puisse sans problème suivre le rythme lors de grandes balades ou il faut les réserver aux chiens qui ont une vie de "papi"? 
Il n'a jamais eu de croquettes au poulet, est ce que vous savez s'il y a un réel risque d'intolérance?

Je pensais faire une transition de minimum 3 semaines, je ne pensais pas que 2 semaines pourraient être suffisante, je comptais vraiment trop large!

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses

----------


## AimTo

L'agneau et les viandes blanches sont ce qui se digère le mieux

----------


## virgienut

Est ce qu'un mélange Acana Large Breed/Purizon peut être intéressant?

Dans un premier temps, passer mes 2 chiens aux Acana et voir si ça se passe bien pendant un mois.
Puis essayer les Purizon en mélange avec les Acana pour éviter les "inconvénients" des sans céréales (problème de selles, quantité à ne pas dépasser...) mais en avoir quand même les "avantages".

C'est une idée complètement débile ? Ou pas ?

----------


## AimTo

Je vois pas l'intérêt.

Les céréales causent plus de problèmes de selles (Système digestif du chien pas adapté pour les digérer) qu'elles n'en résolvent via l'apport de fibres.

Les céréales sont ajoutées aux croquettes comme ingrédient de remplacement à bas coût. Rarement pour apporter de bonnes choses.

----------


## virgienut

Ok c'est juste que la je me disais que ça aurait pu être une bonne idée . Les avantages du sans céréales avec l'avoine des Acana pour les selles correctes. 
Mais si ça apporte rien je laisse tomber l'idée du mélange ...

----------


## AimTo

Chez Purizon, ils sont malins.
Ils font du sans céréales mais ils mettent de la protéine de pommes de terre et de la protéine de petits pois à la place. C'est pas beaucoup mieux et ça explique les taux élevés de protéines (mais de qualité moyenne du coup).

----------


## imported_Aurélie

Vous conseillez quoi pour un bouledogue français qui fait des problèmes de peau et digestion (prout XD)?

----------


## AimTo

Bonjour,

Dur à dire.
Quelle est son alimentation actuelle ?

On pourrait, peut-être, identifier un ingrédient connu pour causer des problèmes gastriques et de peau. Je pense notamment au maïs, blé, graines de lin ou soja...


Après, un chien ça pète et on y peut pas grand chose ! Ca fait partie de leur charme  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

je ne suis pas d'accord. je n'ai plus de pb de puduk depuis que j'ai arrêté le bas de gamme type PP pour passer à du haut de gamme (totw, brit carnilove, boites terra canis, BARF, etc.) 
s'ils ont des flatulences (comme ça s'est produit avec les saucisses brit) c'est que le produit ne leur convient pas donc je n'en rachète pas

----------


## AimTo

> je ne suis pas d'accord. je n'ai plus de pb de puduk depuis que j'ai arrêté le bas de gamme type PP pour passer à du haut de gamme (totw, brit carnilove, boites terra canis, BARF, etc.) 
> s'ils ont des flatulences (comme ça s'est produit avec les saucisses brit) c'est que le produit ne leur convient pas donc je n'en rachète pas


Tu détruis ma tentative de faire de l'humour  :: 

Evidement il y a un stade où c'est maladif. Mais un petit prout exceptionnel faut pas s'inquiéter  ::

----------


## imported_Aurélie

Actuellement elle mange http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr..._adulte/438629
Et n'a pas de souci de pets (ou vraiment très peu) et la peau ça vas mais on m'a dit qu'elles n'était pas tip top et je trouve qu'elle a perdu un peu de masse musculaire (c'est une chienne très dynamique qui bouge tout le temps) donc je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir d'autre, l'agneau à l'air de bien lui réussir en général.
de préférence des croquettes trouvable sur zooplus car je groupe tout mes achats sur ce site.

----------


## imported_Aurélie

j'ai vu les lukullus a l'agneau mais il y a beaucoup de pomme de terre par rapport  la viande non?

----------


## AimTo

> Actuellement elle mange http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr..._adulte/438629
> Et n'a pas de souci de pets (ou vraiment très peu) et la peau ça vas mais on m'a dit qu'elles n'était pas tip top et je trouve qu'elle a perdu un peu de masse musculaire (c'est une chienne très dynamique qui bouge tout le temps) donc je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir d'autre, l'agneau à l'air de bien lui réussir en général.
> de préférence des croquettes trouvable sur zooplus car je groupe tout mes achats sur ce site.


J'aime pas trop cette gamme. Trop faible en protéines, trop faible en graisses. On dirait du light.
Présence de graines de lin... Ca peut être une raison.

Tu veux rester dans le même budget ou libre ?
Par exemple, en agneau sans céréales, ça m'a l'air vraiment pas mal du tout (sauf prix)  : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...classic/215073

----------


## virgienut

> Chez Purizon, ils sont malins.
> Ils font du sans céréales mais ils mettent de la protéine de pommes de terre et de la protéine de petits pois à la place. C'est pas beaucoup mieux et ça explique les taux élevés de protéines (mais de qualité moyenne du coup).


Ah oui vu comme ça, ça fait beaucoup moins "réglo" !

----------


## lily130/8

> Actuellement elle mange http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr..._adulte/438629
> Et n'a pas de souci de pets (ou vraiment très peu) et la peau ça vas mais on m'a dit qu'elles n'était pas tip top et je trouve qu'elle a perdu un peu de masse musculaire (c'est une chienne très dynamique qui bouge tout le temps) donc je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir d'autre, l'agneau à l'air de bien lui réussir en général.
> de préférence des croquettes trouvable sur zooplus car je groupe tout mes achats sur ce site.


j'aime pas non plus, peu de graisses et de protéines, donc beaucoup de glucides et des taux de minéraux énormes et un mauvais rapport ca/p.
je te conseille plutôt celles là: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adult/399132

(les acana à l'agneau ont moins de protéines et plus de minéraux que les purizon donc j'aime moins)

----------


## JMCB05

Bonsoir,
J'ai une petite Jack Russel nommée Holly et âgée de 2 ans et demi, actuellement nourrie aux TOTW canard. Malheureusement elle n'a pas l'air d'aussi bien les supporter que ça puisque elle se gratte beaucoup la gueule et se retrouve irrité tout autour de ses babines..
Je me dirige donc vers vous afin d'avoir des conseils pour savoir vers quelle(s) croquettes me diriger, en sachant que je me sers principalement sur Zooplus, et que je n'ai pas non plus un budget illimité :S

Merci par avance pour votre aide.

----------


## AimTo

> je te conseille plutôt celles là: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adult/399132
> 
> (les acana à l'agneau ont moins de protéines et plus de minéraux que les purizon donc j'aime moins)


Le piège Purizon c'est que la majeure partie de ces protéines ne viennent pas de la viande mais de : patates douces déshydratées + pommes de terres déshydratées + protéines de pommes de terre + fibres de petits pois + protéines de petits pois + petits pois 

Si t'additionnes tout, l'ingrédient N°1 n'est plus la viande mais des féculents qui apportent beaucoup de protéines comme les petits pois et de protéines tirées d'autres féculents..

----------


## Flo13

Je cherchais aussi des croquettes à l'agneau pour ma chienne (et sans céréales), mais les acana/agneau ne m'ont pas convaincue car il y a trop de fibres et de calcium pour ma chienne qui est âgée et qui a facilement des gaz.
(J'ai donc choisi les Acana Wild Prairies).

----------


## AimTo

> Bonsoir,
> J'ai une petite Jack Russel nommée Holly et âgée de 2 ans et demi, actuellement nourrie aux TOTW canard. Malheureusement elle n'a pas l'air d'aussi bien les supporter que ça puisque elle se gratte beaucoup la gueule et se retrouve irrité tout autour de ses babines..
> Je me dirige donc vers vous afin d'avoir des conseils pour savoir vers quelle(s) croquettes me diriger, en sachant que je me sers principalement sur Zooplus, et que je n'ai pas non plus un budget illimité :S
> 
> Merci par avance pour votre aide.





> Je cherchais aussi des croquettes à l'agneau pour ma chienne (et sans céréales), mais les acana/agneau ne m'ont pas convaincue car il y a trop de fibres et de calcium pour ma chienne qui est âgée et qui a facilement des gaz.
> (J'ai donc choisi les Acana Wild Prairies).


C'est pas facile de trouver des croquettes hypoallergéniques de qualité à ce prix.
Sinon je conseillerais de partir sur du Acana Agneau..

La meilleure alternative se trouve, à mon avis, chez nourrircommelanature : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd74ma27.html

Elle a ses défauts (mériterait un peu plus de protéines, un peu plus de fibres), mais à ce prix.. j'ai pas trouvé mieux.

----------


## lily130/8

> Le piège Purizon c'est que la majeure partie de ces protéines ne viennent pas de la viande mais de : patates douces déshydratées + pommes de terres déshydratées + protéines de pommes de terre + fibres de petits pois + protéines de petits pois + petits pois 
> 
> Si t'additionnes tout, l'ingrédient N°1 n'est plus la viande mais des féculents qui apportent beaucoup de protéines comme les petits pois et de protéines tirées d'autres féculents..


elles contiennent quand même 70% de viandes donc je pense que les protéines sont principalement animales.
en plus, les pommes de terre déshydratées contiennent que environ 10% de protéines (contre environ 60% pour le gluten de maïs par exemple). quant aux protéines de pdt et de petits pois elles arrivent très loin dans la compo.
donc elles ont quand même beaucoup moins d'amidon et protéines végétales que les croquettes avec céréales.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui les gosbi lamb and rice ont un bon rapport qualité/prix aussi  :Smile:

----------


## imported_Aurélie

niveau tarif ça vas commencé à être élevé, les lukullus sont vraiment mauvaise? et les opti life?

----------


## lily130/8

les lukullus sont pas trop mauvaises, mieux que celles que tu as en ce moment, et elles ont un bon rapport qualité/prix.

----------


## cristanya

J'ai suivis le poste et fait un choix mais j'ai un doute qui persiste car j'ai jamais eu de poils longs a la maison. Donc que pensez vous de cette compo la pour un croisé tervueren castré de 1 ans avec un poids parfait: 




> *Ingrédients :
> viande de poulet fraîche (30 %), avoine moulue, petits pois, pommes de  terre, graisse de poulet (conservée grâce à un mélange de tocophérol (5  %), flocons d'avoine, poulet frais désossé (5 %), saumon frais sans  arêtes (3 %), fibres de pois, luzerne séchée au soleil, huile de foie de  poulet (3 %), ufs entiers frais (2 %), huile de saumon (2 %), pommes  Red Delicious, poires Bartlett, patates douces, potiron, butternut,  panais, carottes, épinards, canneberges, myrtilles (bleuets), varech,  racine de chicorée, baies de genévrier, racine dangélique, fleurs de  souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, lavande, romarin,  enterococcus faecium.  Additifs :
> vitamine A (15 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (2 000 UI/kg), fer (40 mg/kg),  iode (3 mg/kg), cuivre (13 mg/kg), manganèse (14 mg/kg), zinc (150  mg/kg), sélénium (0,3 mg/kg). 
> Conservateurs : vitamine E (α-tocophérol).
> 
> *





> Composants analytiques:
> 
> 
> 
> protéines brutes
> graisses brutes
> fibres brutes
> cendres brutes
> calcium
> ...


*c'est la compo des "Acana Adult Dog"* (lien ici)

La transition est fini, il a l'air de bien les supporter et on a même constater qu'il n'a presque plus de gaz par rapport a son arrivé ou c'était une bombe a retardement sur patte. 
J'en déduit que c'est bon, vue que le transit va et que les poils tombe peu. votre avis ?

----------


## lili-vanille

> page 358 je pense:
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html


Il n'y a pas une page actualisée, plusieurs n'existent plus depuis longtemps...?

----------


## Quaraba

Poupoune: Alors si il y a des gaz, c'est que forcément la nourriture ne convient pas même si ils ont un beau poil et de l'énergie ?

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Bonjour,

je vois que vous parlez des croquettes à l'agneau, comme je suis dessus moi aussi et qu'il faut que je m'affole un peu, j'hésite entre 2 :

n°1

*INGRÉDIENTS* :
 Viande d'agneau déshydraté (36%), riz (35%), poisson de mer déshydraté (9%), pomme déshydratée (6%), huile saumon, huile de lin oléagineux, pulpe de betterave, poire déshydratée, levure de bière, chlorure de potassium.
  LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert (0.50%) huile d'olive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait d'orange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S,  chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait d'ail, extrait de thym, extrait d'origan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin, extrait d' aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques,  de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.
*ANALYSE:
* PROTEINE BRUTE         24 %
 MATIERE GRASSE BRUTE   16 %
 CENDRES                 7 %
 FIBRE BRUTE             2 %
 HUMIDITE               10 % 
 CALCIUM               1.5 %
 PHOSPHORE             1.2 %




n°2
Protéines 25%
Matières grasses 13%
Humidité 10%
Cendres 6.5%
Fibres 2.5%
Calcium 1.5%
Phosphore 1%

IngrédientsFarines de viande d'agneau, riz moulu, graisse de volaille (conservé avec des tocophérols), huile de saumon, arômes naturels, riz, pulpe de betterave déshydratée, levure de bière, produit d'œuf déshydraté, Yucca, extrait de Schidigera, pommes séchées, minéraux, glucosamine, sulfate de chondroïtine, DL-méthionine, L-lysine, mannan-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté, niacine, pantothénate de calcium, acide folique, chlorure de choline, biotine.


Comme c'est un chien castré qui a facilement tendance à l'embonpoint, la 2 est mieux non ?

----------


## AimTo

> Comme c'est un chien castré qui a facilement tendance à l'embonpoint, la 2 est mieux non ?


Si on s'en tient strictement à l'analyse, la deuxième semble un peu mieux.
Mais si on regarde les ingrédients, ceux du premier sont nettement meilleurs.

Ma préférence va aux croquettes N°1

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Mince, c'est vrai que j'avais plus regardé les analyses et que je me rends compte que c'est "farine" dans la 2ème. Bon ben je vais opter pour les Acana qui n'étaient pas citées dans mes choix parce que je vais devoir m'organiser pour les réhydrater ... pfff ! Merci !

----------


## AimTo

> parce que je vais devoir m'organiser pour les réhydrater ... pfff ! Merci !


Pourquoi ?

----------


## pim-pam-poum

parce qu'il ne mâche pas quand les croquettes sont très petites (c'est déjà le cas avec les TOTW qui sont plus grosses que les Acana si j'ai bien lu). Du coup il avale vitesse grand V et éventuellement vomit direct derrière !

----------


## AimTo

Il existe aussi des gamelles anti-glouton

----------


## pim-pam-poum

oui ou la boule de pétanque mais c'est pas ça qui va le faire mâcher des mini-croquettes (ça ira juste moins vite mais je ne sais pas si ça suffira). Bon, je les commande (un peu marre de tergiverser puis ça commence à urger) et je vois ce que je peux faire .... Merci  ::

----------


## lily130/8

> J'ai suivis le poste et fait un choix mais j'ai un doute qui persiste car j'ai jamais eu de poils longs a la maison. Donc que pensez vous de cette compo la pour un croisé tervueren castré de 1 ans avec un poids parfait: 
> 
> 
> 
> *c'est la compo des "Acana Adult Dog"* (lien ici)
> 
> La transition est fini, il a l'air de bien les supporter et on a même constater qu'il n'a presque plus de gaz par rapport a son arrivé ou c'était une bombe a retardement sur patte. 
> J'en déduit que c'est bon, vue que le transit va et que les poils tombe peu. votre avis ?


oui dans ce cas je pense que c'est bon  :Smile: 



> Bonjour,
> 
> je vois que vous parlez des croquettes à l'agneau, comme je suis dessus moi aussi et qu'il faut que je m'affole un peu, j'hésite entre 2 :
> 
> n°1
> 
> *INGRÉDIENTS* :
>  Viande d'agneau déshydraté (36%), riz (35%), poisson de mer déshydraté (9%), pomme déshydratée (6%), huile saumon, huile de lin oléagineux, pulpe de betterave, poire déshydratée, levure de bière, chlorure de potassium.
>   LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert (0.50%) huile d'olive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait d'orange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S,  chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait d'ail, extrait de thym, extrait d'origan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin, extrait d' aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques,  de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.
> ...


elles se ressemblent quand même beaucoup, mais perso je préfère la n°1 car meilleur rapport ca/p.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il n'y a pas une page actualisée, plusieurs n'existent plus depuis longtemps...?


avant yenz mettait la page à jour mais ça fait un moment qu'il ne vient plus :/

----------


## YenZ

::

----------


## lily130/8

aaah quand on parle du yenz on en voit la queue

----------


## Poupoune 73

> 


Dieu est parmi nous

----------


## AimTo

> Il n'y a pas une page actualisée, plusieurs n'existent plus depuis longtemps...?


Tu peux regarder mon petit tableau là : 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...=0&single=true

Par contre c'est que l'alimentation pour chiot et je suis parti sur la base d'un chien de grande taille type Berger Allemand.

Je peux le mettre à jour si vous voyez des gammes à rajouter.

----------


## virgienut

Bonjour 

Question sur quelques valeurs :
Calcium: 1,6%
Phosphore: 1,1%
Ratio Ça/P: 1,45
Glucosamine: 1500mg/kg
Chondroïtine: 900mg/kg

Le calcium et phosphore me semble un peu élevé, est ce vraiment un problème ?
Glucosamine et Chondroïtine, j'arrive pas à trouver d'information fiable sur les valeurs idéales.

----------


## May-May

J'ai complètement adhéré aux Wolfood, elles conviennent parfaitement à Hiduc. Ils ne se goinfre pas, il se rationne tout seul, mais je sais qu'il les aime parce qu'il va manger dès que je remplis sa gamelle (et s'il avait faim, il se jetterait dessus et finirait sa gamelle).

J'ai enfin trouvé les croquettes qui lui correspondent  ::

----------


## lily130/8

> Bonjour 
> 
> Question sur quelques valeurs :
> Calcium: 1,6%
> Phosphore: 1,1%
> Ratio Ça/P: 1,45
> Glucosamine: 1500mg/kg
> Chondroïtine: 900mg/kg
> 
> ...


effectivement le taux de calcium est haut, et c'est surtout le mauvais rapport ca/p qui me pose problème. pour les chondro et gluco il y a pas vraiment de taux à respecter

----------


## virgienut

> effectivement le taux de calcium est haut, et c'est surtout le mauvais rapport ca/p qui me pose problème. pour les chondro et gluco il y a pas vraiment de taux à respecter


Mince ces croquettes me plaisaient bien :-(
Pour les chondro et gluco est ce qu il y a une valeur minimale à privilégier ?

----------


## lily130/8

ici j'ai finalement opté pour les gosbi no grain pour ma chienne après avoir longtemps hésité avec les orijen...

maintenant je cherche des croquettes un peu moins chères (idéalement moins de 3.5/kg) pour les chiens que j'ai en FA. pour le moment c'est acana adult dog mais j'hésite à rester sur celles là... une idée?

----------


## virgienut

Analyse:
Protéines 31
Matières grasses 17
Cendres 7,3
Fibres 4,3
Ca 1,36
P 1
Ca/P 1,36
Oméga 6  2,7
Oméga 3  0,7
Glucosamine 1067
Chondroïtine 867
DHA 0,33
EPA 0,23

Viandes 60%
Avoine 20%
Fruits et légumes 20%

Votre avis?

----------


## lyric64

Bonjour tout le monde, dites moi qui peux me donner/photocopier le côté du paquet des croquettes *Gosbi NO GRAIN* chien,"ingrédients + analyses" s'il vous plaît ?
Je ne trouve pas notamment le taux de biotine??
Merci

----------


## Quaraba

Le taux n'est pas marqué sur le sac.

----------


## lyric64

> Le taux n'est pas marqué sur le sac.


Je te remercie beaucoup Quaraba ! c'est gentil  
Est-ce que tu en es satisfaite ou pas assez de recul pour dire ?

----------


## Quaraba

J'en suis satisfaite, le seul reproche c'est que ce n'est pas assez énergétique (certainement du aux protéines dont le taux n'est pas très élevé). Sinon beau poil, belles selles, pas de gaz. Ils lancent une gamme identique sauf que les croquettes sont plus grosses (pour grands chiens). 
Du coup, j'alterne avec orijen.

----------


## motobufflor

Après être passé par Belcando et Acana je pense avoir trouvé ses croquettes avec Wolfood; il se jette dessus, n'a plus de gaz et ses selles sont normales.
De plus son poils est superbe, encore complimenté hier par sa nouvelle toiletteuse, et il ne se gratte presque plus; donc pour l'instant Wolfood "J'ACHEEEETE".

----------


## lily130/8

> Analyse:
> Protéines 31
> Matières grasses 17
> Cendres 7,3
> Fibres 4,3
> Ca 1,36
> P 1
> Ca/P 1,36
> Oméga 6  2,7
> ...


pas mal  :Smile:

----------


## virgienut

> pas mal


Génial, je me met cette possibilité de coté alors!

----------


## vans

C'est quoi comme croquette virgienut ?

----------


## toutouill3

Dites, plus le taux de cendre est bas, mieux c'est ? Merci

Car j'hesite entre :

protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
chondroïtine
glucosamine
acides gras oméga 3
acides gras oméga 6
énergie métabolisable

38.0 %
16.0 %
6.0 %
8.0 %
1.2 %
1.0 %




ET

protéines brutes : 39,00 %, graisses brutes : 15,00 %, humidité : 10,00 %, cendres brutes : 5,50 % ; calcium : 1,20 %, phosphore : 1,00 %

----------


## vans

> Dites, plus le taux de cendre est bas, mieux c'est ? Merci
> 
> Car j'hesite entre :
> 
> protéines brutes
> graisses brutes
> fibres brutes
> cendres brutes
> calcium
> ...


oui plus le taux de cendre est bas mieux c'est.
les compositions analytiques sont pas mal surtout la deuxième mais maintenant faut voir ce qu'il y a dans les croquettes (composition)

----------


## virgienut

> C'est quoi comme croquette virgienut ?


C'est pas une variété de croquettes  mais un mélange que j'envisage. 

2/3 Acana Adult et 1/3 Orijen Adult. 
Ces 2 marques appartiennent à la même firme et leur "politique" me plait bien.

Sur le "papier" ce mélange semble pas mal et rentrerai dans mon budget (4e/kg) mais en "vrai" seuls les chiens peuvent dire si c'est bien!

----------


## toutouill3

> oui plus le taux de cendre est bas mieux c'est.
> les compositions analytiques sont pas mal surtout la deuxième mais maintenant faut voir ce qu'il y a dans les croquettes (composition)


Il s'agit des Nutrivet instinct Care et des Orijen  :Smile:  Les deux sont sans céréales.

Du coup, pour mon chiot de grande race, je pense que les Nutrivet sont les mieux, qu'en dites vous ?

viande de poulet (minimum 30 %), agneau (minimum 11 %), viande de dinde (minimum 10 %), pommes de terre, petits pois, huile et graisse de poulet (minimum 9 %), saumon (minimum 5 %), ufs entiers déshydratés (minimum 4 %), viande de poulet déshydratée (minimum 4 %), agneau déshydraté (minimum 4 %), protéines de petits pois déshydratées, huile de saumon (3 %), pulpe de betteraves, haricots verts, patates douces, tomates, pommes, luzerne, racines de chicorée, levure, feuilles de fenouil, airelles, gelée de cassis, vitamines et minéraux, protéines de plasma déshydratées, hydrolysat de foie de volaille, chlorure de potassium, carbonate de calcium, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), manno-oligosaccharides (MOS), taurine, extrait de Fucus vesiculosus (fucus vésiculeux), extrait d'Ascophyllum nodosum (goémon noir), extrait de Yucca Shidigera, sulfate de chondroïtine, sulfate de N-acetyl-glucosamine, tartrate de L-carnitine, extrait de romarin, extrait de thé vert.

----------


## vans

Merci toutouil pour la précision. 
En mélangeant les deux croquettes, les taux sont tres bon. Mais je sais pas, sa me dérange un peu le melange de croquettes pour la digestion. Bon apres faut tester ^^

Je peux pas t'aider pour les choix de croquette pour les chiots de grand race. Jme souviens jamais ce qu'il est recommandé.

----------


## scoopy005

Bonjour!

J'ai vu qu'il y avait un dossier comparatif de la qualité de croquettes pour chiens de grande taille.
En existe-t-il un pour les chiens de petite taille? (5 à 10 kilos).

Mon jack est actuellement aux croquettes scienc*s pl*n, il a dix ans, et a toujours eu cette alimentation (avec un peu d'autres trucs à côté ( type restes, ou steack pour chien).
On en est plutôt satisfait, mais je serai curieuse de savoir si la compo est correcte (ce n'est pas non plus du bas de gamme) ou si je peux trouver mieux pour un prix similaire.

J'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de lire les 616 pages de ce post...
Je vais quand même en lire quelques unes, histoire d'apprendre ce qui se rapproche un peu de la compo "la moins pire"..

----------


## vans

> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait un dossier comparatif de la qualité de croquettes pour chiens de grande taille.
> En existe-t-il un pour les chiens de petite taille? (5 à 10 kilos).
> 
> Mon jack est actuellement aux croquettes scienc*s pl*n, il a dix ans, et a toujours eu cette alimentation (avec un peu d'autres trucs à côté ( type restes, ou steack pour chien).
> On en est plutôt satisfait, mais je serai curieuse de savoir si la compo est correcte (ce n'est pas non plus du bas de gamme) ou si je peux trouver mieux pour un prix similaire.
> 
> J'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de lire les 616 pages de ce post...
> Je vais quand même en lire quelques unes, histoire d'apprendre ce qui se rapproche un peu de la compo "la moins pire"..


Sciences plan c'est vraiment pas terrible du tout, il y a que des céréale dedans et niveau prix c'est tres cher pour du maïs.
Tu trouveras beaucoup mieux sur le récap que Yens a fait plus haut dans le post (si quelqu'un peu remettre la page car sa fait un bout de temps que je ne suis pas passer par ici donc j'ai oublié   )
Il y a en autre, orijen, acana, purizon, gosbi,....

Pour un chien de petite taille, il n'y a pas de spécificité comme pour les chiots de grandes race.
Il faut au mini 25% de prot, 16% de MG, pas trop de minéraux pour préserver les reins des chiens qui vieillissent

Apres ton choix doit ce faire en fonction de ton budget, si tu veux des croquettes sans céréale ou tres peu, de la tolérence digestive de ton chien, de la taille des croquettes, .....

----------


## scoopy005

Merci vans!

Et nous qui pensions prendre des croquettes de qualité à mon boudin...

Je n'ai pas retrouvé la page dont tu parles, mais je cherche.

Au niveau des critères:
-même prix ou moins cher
-meilleure qualité (mon boudin pète la forme, et si ça peut continuer encore sept ans voire plus, ce serait magique) 
-des croquettes qui ne le bousculent pas trop (je vais déjà avoir du mal à expliquer pourquoi je veux changer de croquettes alors qu'elles n'ont jamais posé de problèmes visibles, alors si mon boudin n'en veut pas/qu'il a un transit pourri après/qu'il y a des "complications", ça va être difficile!)

Je continue mes petites recherches!  :Big Grin: 

Merci encore!

----------


## vans

Trouvé  il s'agit de la page 358. Yens a fait tout un listing.

Pour éviter les gros chamboulement au niveau digestif, il faut faire une transition entre les deux croquettes. 75/25, 50/50, 25/75 et 0/100. Au moindre signe de diarrhée, il faut repasser au taux de transition antérieur, et le prolonge de trois quatre jour. 

As-tu un site en particulier ou tu commandes tes croquettes ? Genre zooplus ou tu peux commander autre part (nourrir comme la nature ou autre) ?

----------


## scoopy005

Je regarde tout ça demain, à tête reposée.
Merci! 

Pour la transition, c'est prévu!
On se déplace en animalerie pour acheter ses croquettes, alors je peux commander sur Internet (peu importe où, du moment que ce n'est pas contraignant (délai de livraison) . J'ai fait ma première commande zooplus il y a qques jours, je suis ravie! )

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait un dossier comparatif de la qualité de croquettes pour chiens de grande taille.
> En existe-t-il un pour les chiens de petite taille? (5 à 10 kilos).
> 
> Mon jack est actuellement aux croquettes scienc*s pl*n, il a dix ans, et a toujours eu cette alimentation (avec un peu d'autres trucs à côté ( type restes, ou steack pour chien).
> On en est plutôt satisfait, mais je serai curieuse de savoir si la compo est correcte (ce n'est pas non plus du bas de gamme) ou si je peux trouver mieux pour un prix similaire.
> 
> J'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de lire les 616 pages de ce post...
> Je vais quand même en lire quelques unes, histoire d'apprendre ce qui se rapproche un peu de la compo "la moins pire"..


je viens de regarder. J'aurais pas du. 20% de protéines seulement!!!!! il y a carence en-dessous de 24% pour un chien adulte, et ce taux doit être plus élevé pour les chiots et les chiens seniors. maïs, riz, froment, orge en 2e, 3e, 4e et 5e ingrédient. même pas un tiers de bidoche dans un aliment pour carnivore  :Frown: 
c'est naze, et en plus je suis sûre que ça coûte un bras

réduire le taux de protéines = augmenter le taux de glucides, le chien a besoin des premières mais ne peut assimiler les seconds (nocifs sur le long terme: risque de développement de plathologies type pancrétite, diabète, etc.) pour calculer le taux de glucides: 100-  % protéines - % lipides - % cendres - % humidité - % fibres. si ce taux n'est jamais indiqué par les fabricants, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de quoi être fier  :: 

le taux de cendres n'est pas indiqué, sauf erreur de ma part. sachant qu'au-dessus de 8% c'est dangereux pour les reins...

composition: Viandes de poulet et de dinde (poulet 20 %; total volaille 30 %) déshydratées, *maïs, riz brun, riz de brasserie, froment, orge,* graisses animales, *hydrolysat*, pulpe de betterave séchée, graines de lin, huile végétale, minéraux, marc de tomate, poudre d'épinards, pulpe de citron, marc de raisin, L-carnitine, vitamines, taurine, oligo-éléments et bêta-carotène. Conservé naturellement par un mélange de tocophérols et de l’acide citrique.
http://www.hillspet.fr/fr-fr/product...ature-dry.html

donc voilà p358 yenz a listé de manière assez complète des produits de qualité (c'est à dire dont la composition est adaptée à la nature carnivore du chien)
tu peux compléter par ce post-it de Muzarègne:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## scoopy005

Merci poupoune..

Je vais donc me renseigner et inciter la famille à changer de croquettes pour mon boudin!
Si jusqu'ici il n'a jamais eu de problème de santé majeur (sauf l'an passé, une anémie grave inexpliquée), j'aimerai éviter qu'il en ai par la suite à cause de son alimentation.
Et effectivement, les sciences pla* coutent cher..

----------


## virgienut

Bonsoir

Réhydrater les croquettes, est ce que c'est vraiment mieux?
J'ai pu lire quelques liens sur le sujet et j'ai essayé pendant quelques jours mais ça nécessite quand même une petite organisation. Alors est ce que ça a un réel intérêt pour des chiens qui actuellement n'ont pas de problème de digestion?

----------


## vans

> Bonsoir
> 
> Réhydrater les croquettes, est ce que c'est vraiment mieux?
> J'ai pu lire quelques liens sur le sujet et j'ai essayé pendant quelques jours mais ça nécessite quand même une petite organisation. Alors est ce que ça a un réel intérêt pour des chiens qui actuellement n'ont pas de problème de digestion?


Oui c'est beaucoup mieux de réhydrater les croquettes, les chiens ne sont pas fait pour avoir une alimentation sec. Meme si ton chien fait de jolie crotte (désolé du détail) cela ne veut pas dire que son estomac ne trinque pas.
Avec une alimentation sec, ton chien doit boire beaucoup pour digérer correctement. Alors que si tu les réhydrates, il boira beaucoup moins

Niveau organisation, soit tu les réhydrates 10 min juste avant de les donner avec de l'eau chaude (pas bouillante non plus). Au bout de 10min, tu touches et si la température est bonne, tu les donnes à ton chien. 
Soit tu réhydrate à l'eau froide. Si tu fait deux gamelles (par exemple) par jour, le matin tu réhydrates la gamelle du soir, c'est a dire tu mets de l'eau froide et tu entreposes au frigo dans une boite hermétique. Et le soir tu réhydrate la gamelle du lendemain matin. Bien sur, tu ne donnes pas la gamelle tout juste sortie du frigo, tu attends qu'elle prend la température ambiante.

----------


## virgienut

J'avais essayé de réhydrater pendant 30 min avant de donner mais c'était encore dur et ils s'impatientait.  Donc j'ai fait comme tu explique en deuxième solution mais par contre c'est de la bouillie et je met pas au frigo mais dans le placard. Y a un de mes chiens qui semble trouver ça trop mou mais l'autre ça lui est égale .

----------


## vans

Faut juste trouver la bonne dose d'eau.  :Smile:  Au debut je galérai mais apres trois jours, j'avais trouvé le bon dosage pour faire juste gonflé les croquettes.

----------


## virgienut

> Faut juste trouver la bonne dose d'eau.  Au debut je galérai mais apres trois jours, j'avais trouvé le bon dosage pour faire juste gonflé les croquettes.


Merci, je vais persévérer alors.

----------


## virgienut

> Faut juste trouver la bonne dose d'eau.  Au debut je galérai mais apres trois jours, j'avais trouvé le bon dosage pour faire juste gonflé les croquettes.


Merci, je vais persévérer alors.

----------


## toutouill3

Oh je ne connaissais pas du tout ce système de réhydratation des croquettes. Je ne savais pas que c'était mieux pour le chien non plus.

----------


## vans

les réhydratations des croquettes n'est pas que pour les chiens mais pour les chats aussi 

C'est utile pour la digestion. L'assimilation des nutriments est plus simple, l'estomac ne va pas glonfler tout au long de la digestion car tu verras que les croquettes triplent, l'estomac ne supporte pas de gonfler, dégonfler, .... Si le chien englouti sa gamelle, il est préférable que l'alimentation soit molle, la trachée souffre moins.
Sa permet aussi de faire boire les vieux chiens qui "oubli" bien souvent de boire. Chez le chiot cela te permet de gérer l'apprentissage de la propreté car après la gamelle, c'est leur du popo donc du pipi. 

Et plein d'autre chose

----------


## virgienut

Moi mon chat ne veut pas du tout des croquettes réhydrater donc pour lui j'ai laissé tomber.

----------


## vans

> Moi mon chat ne veut pas du tout des croquettes réhydrater donc pour lui j'ai laissé tomber.


Je te comprends, les chats sont bien trop compliqués pour manger. S'ils sont pas habitués tout petit, c'est perdu d'avance. C'est pour cela que j'avais opté pour les boites pour mes petits chats libres

----------


## Noemie-

Et quand on passe des croq céréales à croq sans céréales est-ce qu'il y a un temps d'adaptation niveau satiété ?  

Je suis en train de passer Tek au gosbi grain free , j'en suis encore à la transition 50 / 50 , et j'ai l'impression qu'elle a grave la dalle   . Bon elle a toujours été un petit ventre sur patte mais de là à accourir dans la cuisine dès qu'on y est dans l'espoir de.... et de regarder sa gamelle vide avec cet air déçu....   elle n'a jamais fait !

----------


## vans

Ce qui joue aussi c'est l'appétence. Les sans céréales sont beaucoup +++++ appétentes. Donc il est normal que Tek cours pour essayer d'avoir des croquettes.  

Je pense que tu verras quand tu seras à 100% gosbi si Tek a toujours fin ou non. Faut être un peu patient et surtout peser régulièrement Tek pour savoir si elle pert ou non du poids. S'il y a perte de poids forcement tu vas augmenter la dose. Il faut environ un bon mois avant de trouver la bonne quantité.
Si tu vois que la satiete n'est toujours pas au rendez vous, tu peux ajouter des haricots vert, carottes, pomme dans la gamelle. Sa comblera son petit creux sans le faire grossir et sans lui apporter des soucis de bidon.

----------


## lyric64

Bonjour,
Qui pourrait m'expliquer l'utilisation des/du  FOS (Fructo-oligo-saccharid) dans les croquettes pour chiens s'il vous plaît? Et est ce dangereux,voir pas bon pour leur santé? merci.

----------


## AimTo

> Bonjour,
> Qui pourrait m'expliquer l'utilisation des/du  FOS (Fructo-oligo-saccharid) dans les croquettes pour chiens s'il vous plaît? Et est ce dangereux,voir pas bon pour leur santé? merci.


Non, au contraire. Ca semble apporter de nombreux effets bénéfiques et être intégré à de plus en plus de nourritures.
Cet ingrédient a pour rôle d'améliorer la santé gastro-intestinalle en développant la "bonne" flore bactérienne du système digestif.

----------


## lyric64

> Non, au contraire. Ca semble apporter de nombreux effets bénéfiques et être intégré à de plus en plus de nourritures.
> Cet ingrédient a pour rôle d'améliorer la santé gastro-intestinalle en développant la "bonne" flore bactérienne du système digestif.


D'après plusieurs lectures,il paraît comme tu dis.Je te remercie pour ta réponse.

----------


## Azra

bonjour, parmis les croquettes sans céréales, lesquelles sont les plus petites et les plus appétentes selon vos retour d'expérience ? 

J'ai essayé les purizons, l'offre d'essai avec toute la gamme, puis j'ai profité d'acheter des échantillons sur NCLN : gamme gosbi, carnilove, gamme maxima, gamme woolfood, et avec céréale j'ai essayé les petites croquettes josera. 

Le seule truc que la "sale gosse /alias soleil de ma vie" veut bien manger sont les josera mini-well. bref j'ai brassé large pour du vent. 

Je lui ai pris les josera en attendant, elle les digère bien, mais c'est pas sa grande passion non plus. Je lui laisse la gamelle en libre accès qu'elle picore au cours de la journée.

J'ai pas osé faire le test Taste of the wild ou origen, parce que ça fait cher le paquet qu'elle risque de délaisser surtout qu'elle bouffe 80g/jour (pour 5kg).

Elle maigrit pas pour autant, mais j'aimerais bien lui prendre de vrais bonnes croquettes. Etant stérilisée et pas trop maigre (bon ok c'est ma petite patate), j'essaye de ne pas viser des croquettes trop grasses même si elles seraient plus appétentes.

----------


## May-May

Dans mon souvenir les Acana Pacifica sentent fort, et étaient plutôt appétentes pour Belette et Hiduc.

Par contre, je ne me souviens plus de leur taille

----------


## Quaraba

Azra, vu qu'elle est difficile. Peut-être que l'huile de saumon rendrait les croquettes plus appétentes?

----------


## motobufflor

Les wolfood poulet sont très petites et appétentes.

----------


## Azra

Je vais essayer l'huile de saumon du coup, de temps en temps je mets du jus de viande sur les croquettes. Elle lèche les croquettes..

Le véto me dit qu'elle me teste histoire de voir si elle peut avoir un truc plus intéressant et de lui laisser la gamelle, un chien ne se laisse pas mourrir de faim. C'est en gros comme ça qu'elle bouffe ses josera. Mais pas c'est l'amour fou des croquettes. Je lui laisse aussi une gamelle avec des croquettes test dans la chambre et des fois elle en croque 2-3 la nuit

d'un autre côté je lui donne un jour sur 2 une lamelle de poulet séchée en friandise, ce qui lui améliore la qualité de la nourriture.. 

ça tente quelqu'un des échantillons emballés de : 

Wolfood - Wild prairie Lamb (cf site NCLN)
Wolfood - Wiild Praire Chicken
Exclusiv of Gosbi Lamb&Rice
Exclusiv of Gosbi grain free
Josera Sensi adult ou Optiness ?

----------


## Azra

par contre les RC small size de la voisine, Fido et autres, ça elle les bouffe. Je sais pas si c'est parce qu'elle les aime ou qu'elle aime voler la bouffe de son chien sous son nez. La gamelle d'un autre est forcément meilleur!

----------


## pomku

Azra, j'ai un p'tit poilu tout pareil à la maison. 

(ci-dessous mon mini casse-c**lles )        


Je crois bien qu'à l'époque, j'ai testé tout ce qui se faisait sur le marché et qui n'était pas de la daube.  :: 

Lui et moi sommes arrivés à un consensus : il mange ses Gosbi mini  agneau-riz, mais exclusivement si je rajoute dans la gamelle une  cuillère d'une de ses pâtées favorites.  :: 

As-tu tenté d'ajouter un peu de bonne pâtée ?

----------


## Azra

oh il est trop chou !!! ::  mdr j'aime bien l'idée du consensus.

Pendant un moment je mélangeais ses croquettes avec de la pâté, elle faisait le tri alors j'ai arrêté. 
Je lui mouille ses croquettes, elle renifle la gamelle et se casse. 

Je sais qu'elle mange car je vois la quantité dans la gamelle diminuer dans la journée, mais elle est pas jouasse quand je lui sors les croquettes. Je vous envie quand je lis comment vos chiens sont contents quand vous leur donnez à manger.

Tout à l'heure, elle dévoré la gamelle test wolfood chicken (~30g), les mêmes croquettes qu'elle avait snobé ya 2 semaines., je lui en ai remis un peu pour vérifier, elle n'en a plus voulu ...

Je vais voir si elle confirme les wolfood et je lui prendrais même si elle les bouffe à reculon, elle ne peut pas se nourrir de friandise uniquement.

----------


## Tisouen

Je vais peut être dire des conneries n'étant pas venu depuis un moment mais et les croquettes semi humide ? 

Les platinum ou les natyka ? y a une gamme sans céréales dans les deux (même une deuxième gamme sans céréales en test chez natyka)/

----------


## eliandre

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche des conseils croquettes pour ma chienne golden qui a des soucis de santé (Dysplasie: ne doit pas prendre du poids et problème de peau).
Nous avons essayé plusieurs croquettes : 
- R/D de hills mais elle avait toujours faim
- Les Taste of the Wild était parfaites pr sa peau (bcp moins de demangeaisons) mais la faisaient grossir..
Connaissez-vous des croquettes sans cereales et peu caloriques?
Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## pomku

Les Acana light and fit sont très bien.

----------


## Poupoune 73

ou applaws lite en 2nd choix  :: 
ne pas hésiter à compléter avec de l'huile de saumon sauvage et des compléments pour les articulations (en vente sur nourrir comme la nature par exemple)

----------


## eliandre

Merci beaucoup pour ces conseils, je vais aller voir sur le site nourrir comme la nature  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui de mémoire ils vendent les acana dont parle pomku  ::  en plus des compléments

----------


## Quaraba

Pour ceux qui commandent chez "Dewandas", vous recevez votre commande au bout de combien de jours?

----------


## Poupoune 73

+ de jours que chez ncln 
/ de rien

----------


## fauve

Je viens de commander pour la première fois des "Taste of the wild". Vous avez déjà testé ?

----------


## Flo13

Ma chienne avait goûté les High Prairies de TOTW, mais j'ai trouvé que les taux de gras et de calcium étaient trop élevés pour un chien âgé et qui ne doit pas prendre de poids (arthrose).
Sinon elle les avait aimées.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Je viens de commander pour la première fois des "Taste of the wild". Vous avez déjà testé ?


oui. soit le taux de protéines est trop faible (donc taux de glucides trop élevé), soit comme le dit flo13 le rapport phosphocalcique est trop élevé donc nocif pour les reins à long terme
dans la même veine il vaut mieux privilégier applaws, brit carnilove, maxima cotecnica (sauf si chien senior), orijen, wolfood, et j'en oublie sûrement

----------


## Sosteckel

Bonjour, 

il y a les cotechnica grain free maxima SENIOR - light qui allient taux de matieres grasses bas ( je crois  le + bas sur tt ce que j'ai vu ) , sans grain, et proteines hautes, je ne les ai pas testées, en raison du prix assez élevé pour notre petite asso .

http://www.atoushop.com/croquettes-s...-cereales.html

j'ai essayé les acana light il y a un peu de cereales, le totw, marre des ruptures de stock des marques venant de loin, de passer par des sites proposant des super reduc, mais ne tenant pas leurs delais de livraisons, ou le sav parle pas trop francais , puis les vols par des livreurs de chez nous des livraisons ... merci GLS .. ..

j'ai eu aussi une recidive de soucis de peau avec des levures qui venaient dans les oreilles .. du temps de ces 2 dernieres marques 

le tout faisant - je suis en train d'essayer les ultrapremiumdirect  grain free que j'ai choisi pour la rapidité d'expedition promise et tenue, mais aussi les tarifs abordables pour une petite asso de PA.. les taux de graisse sont + haut mais le taux de prot aussi donc ca devrait contrebalancer si j'ai bien compris .

ma seule interrogation: d'ou viennent leurs viandes ?

mais j'ai longuement hésité avec les maxima grain free .. que je trouvais tres bien sur la compo écrite .. affaire a suivre 

Tenez nous au courant de votre choix  ::

----------


## Quaraba

> + de jours que chez ncln 
> / de rien


Je m'en serais doutée.

----------


## Poska

> Pour ceux qui commandent chez "Dewandas", vous recevez votre commande au bout de combien de jours?


2 ou 3 jours

----------


## eliandre

Bonsoir,
Je reviens vers vous pour mon soucis croquettes, j'ai envoyé un mail à ncln, ils me conseillent les croquettes Gosbi Grain Free pour ma chienne.
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd148ma27.html
Qu'en pensez-vous? Je ne trouve pas grand chose sur internet.
Je trouvais les acana light and fit plutôt très bien du coup je ne sais plus..

----------


## Quaraba

> 2 ou 3 jours


Merci pour la réponse, j'ai commandé le 23 juin et pas de nouvelles. Je viens de les joindre et ils avaient oublié, la commande part aujourd'hui.

----------


## Simba78

Bonjour,

je suis nouvelle sur le forum et j'avoue ne pas avoir pris le temps de lire toutes les pages de cette discussion.
D'après le titre, il s'agit de discuter de nos croquettes.

Pour ma part, je donne des croquettes Pro-Nutrition aussi bien à mon chat Simba, qu'à ma chienne Nala.
J'en suis plutôt satisfaite. Les connaissez-vous ?

----------


## Quaraba

Je suis soulagée, la commande est arrivée aujourd'hui. Je soupçonne GLS d'avoir gardé longtemps le colis.

----------


## Stephany64

Bonjour à tous 
Je viens vous crier au secours. Mon chiot Berger Alemand de 3 mois 1/2 est maigre, il n'a pris que 500 grammes en une semaine. Il pèse 13 kg. Il mange 300 grammes par jour d'Exclusive of Gosbi junior Lamb and Fish. Si j'augmente un peu la ration il part en diarrhée immonde. Il a été revermifugé la semaine dernière. Il fait des selles très molles et les mange toutes sans exception. Je rentre le soir, pas une seule crotte à ramasser!!! Et hier en ballade, il a fait ses besoins, début de selle normale et la fin molle. Il s'est immédiatement retourné pour la manger! J'ai dû l'arrêter! Je ne sais plus quoi faire!  Est ce que je devrais tenter le Maxima grain free? ( qui apparement fait bien grossir les chiens et stop les diarrhées chez énormément de chiots et chiens). Avez vous un truc contre la coprophagie? Et pour qu'il grossisse un peu? On lui voit les côtes. Â côté de ça il mange bien (engloutit ses rations en 10 secondes) et il est en pleine forme! Je vous remercie pour votre réponse. Avant il était aux Wolfood et il était en diarrhée. Avec les Gosbi, un peu mieux mais très très mou. Je lui donne deux gélules d'Ultradiar par jour depuis 3 semaines.  J'attends avec impatience vos conseils car je sais que beaucoup de personnes ici ont de l'expérience et sont de bons conseils. Merci beaucoup. Bonne journée.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis nouvelle sur le forum et j'avoue ne pas avoir pris le temps de lire toutes les pages de cette discussion.
> D'après le titre, il s'agit de discuter de nos croquettes.
> 
> Pour ma part, je donne des croquettes Pro-Nutrition aussi bien à mon chat Simba, qu'à ma chienne Nala.
> J'en suis plutôt satisfaite. Les connaissez-vous ?


mets nous la composition et l'analyse  :: 

@ stephany64: toute autre cause médicale a été exclue? type giardose? (pas sûre de l'orthographe). ça vaudrait pê le coup de faire une copro... qu'en pense ton véto?

----------


## Stephany64

> mets nous la composition et l'analyse 
> 
> @ stephany64: toute autre cause médicale a été exclue? type giardose? (pas sûre de l'orthographe). ça vaudrait pê le coup de faire une copro... qu'en pense ton véto?


Je revois le vétérinaire cet après midi... La première fois il m'a dit que c'était le temps de la transition alimentaire et m'avait prescrit de l'ultradiar. Et en aliment, que penses tu de Maxima? Ou Josera sensi junior? Il paraît qu'il y a de très bons résultats sur la qualité des selles et pour faire reprendre du poids aux chiots... Merci.

----------


## vans

@stephany64: 
que mangeait ton loulou avant que tu l'ai ? Avait-il des problemes de santé ?
il mange ses crottes car elles sont plus digeste pour lui. A part le stopper il n'y a pas grand chose a faire.

Essaye de lui donner de l'ultra levure au lieu de l'ultradiar. Se sont des levures qui vont l'aider à digérer. Puis au fur et a mesure, diminue la dose. S'il repart en diarrhée c'est qu'il y a quelque chose dans les croquettes qu'il ne digère pas du tout. Donc il faudra trouver d'autre croquette.

----------


## Sosteckel

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même cas avec un  chiot de berger de 3 mois abandonné a notre asso en avril.

quel vermifuge utilisez vous, nous avons résolu le cas en le vermifugeant avec du DOLTENE tres tres regulierement . je l'ai passé provisoirement en avril / mai sur du " proplan digestion Chiot agneau et riz " .. il a eu aussi un traitement contre la diahree de canidiahryl (a voir avec le veto ). 

Je ne suis pas pour cette marque de croquettes, mais hélas c'est la seule qui a reussi a stabiliser le truc .. nous avons essayé d'autres marques telle que acana, totw, origen, mais cela n'a pas donné de resultats concluants et il rechute .

nous sommes en train d'essayer les ultrapremiumdirect chiot grain free , ca a l'air " mieux" / pour l'instant je suis encore sur un melange towt / upd

entre 2 nous avons donné des probiotiques .. je pense que l'agneau est mieux toléré que le poulet .

par contre nous continuons le vermifuge DOLTHENE regulièrement - seul vermifuge courant contre la GIARDOSE en + .

en cette periode de fortes chaleurs attention a la deshydratation, qui comme pour nos BB 2 pattes peut etre un vrai fléau et contribuer aux diarhees, et pire ..

si votre toutou mange ses crottes il peu y avoir aussi un soucis de carences , qui pourrait etre logique vu sa diahree persistante aussi 

a 3 mois 1/2 fractionnez au moins 4 repas par jour ( voir + ) , en donnant a volonté dans la gamelle, il prendra se qu'il aura besoin en + petites quantités cela sera plus doux pour le systeme digestif - de lui meme il se regulera et vous pourrez le passer vers moins de repas .

Il existe des " trucs " a donner pour la coprophagie, mais a son age, cela ne me parait pas raisonnable - perso en + je n'ai jamais eu de super resultat ...regardez si dans certaines croquettes chiots il y a du YUCCA, c'est des fois une aide .... notre tucs a nous anti copro, c'est de ramasser aussi sec les crottes des qu'elles sont faites 

les chiens de grande taille ont  une croissance et une prise de poids assez " aléatoire" ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne prend pas de poids que c'est la cata sur 1 semaine, par contre il faut stabiliser pour qu'il en perde le moins possible.

Etes vous absent la journée , ou pouvez vous ramasser les crottes au fur et a mesure ? 

ce petit vient il d'un élevage - d'un refuge - asso ? si oui rapprochez vous de l'éleveur qui pourra peut etre vous aider / conseiller .

sachez aussi que certaines maladies sont virales et il est obligé que les anciens propriétaires prennent leurs responsabilités quand aux conditions de cessions ( vices cachés, rédibitoires , etc ..)-   parlez en  a votre véto si besoin est .. a quel age avez vous eu votre petit ? etait il deja en diahrée ? 

cordialement

----------


## Stephany64

> @stephany64: 
> que mangeait ton loulou avant que tu l'ai ? Avait-il des problemes de santé ?
> il mange ses crottes car elles sont plus digeste pour lui. A part le stopper il n'y a pas grand chose a faire.
> 
> Essaye de lui donner de l'ultra levure au lieu de l'ultradiar. Se sont des levures qui vont l'aider à digérer. Puis au fur et a mesure, diminue la dose. S'il repart en diarrhée c'est qu'il y a quelque chose dans les croquettes qu'il ne digère pas du tout. Donc il faudra trouver d'autre croquette.


Avant que je l'ai son éleveur lui donnait des croquettes de moyenne gamme de jardinerie. Je ne sais plus la marque. Il avait déjà les selles molles et les deux premières fois que je l'ai vermifigé il avait de gros vers "spaghettis". Je vais lui donner de l'ultra-levure. 
J'ai des gélules de 50 mg. Je dois lui en donner combien? Pour le changement de croquettes, on me conseille Maxima grain free. Qu'en penses tu? Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Poupoune 73

maxima grainfree de cotecnica a généralement de bons résultats sur les selles oui. mais d'une part le ratio phosphocalcique est de 1,6 ce qui me parait beaucoup pour un chiot de grande race et d'autre part si le souci ne vient pas de l'alimentation ça ne résoudra rien. 
sur mes 3 chiens seule la marque "brit carnilove" (gamme poulet) avait d'aussi bons résultats que les maxima

----------


## Stephany64

> Bonjour, j'ai eu le même cas avec un  chiot de berger de 3 mois abandonné a notre asso en avril.
> 
> quel vermifuge utilisez vous, nous avons résolu le cas en le vermifugeant avec du DOLTENE tres tres regulierement . je l'ai passé provisoirement en avril / mai sur du " proplan digestion Chiot agneau et riz " .. il a eu aussi un traitement contre la diahree de canidiahryl (a voir avec le veto ). 
> 
> Je ne suis pas pour cette marque de croquettes, mais hélas c'est la seule qui a reussi a stabiliser le truc .. nous avons essayé d'autres marques telle que acana, totw, origen, mais cela n'a pas donné de resultats concluants et il rechute .
> 
> nous sommes en train d'essayer les ultrapremiumdirect chiot grain free , ca a l'air " mieux" / pour l'instant je suis encore sur un melange towt / upd
> 
> entre 2 nous avons donné des probiotiques .. je pense que l'agneau est mieux toléré que le poulet .
> ...


Bonjour. Il vient d'un particulier qui a fait une portée. Je l'ai eu à 2 mois 1/2. Il y a donc un mois. Je l'ai vermifigé à son arrivée au Milbemax et il y a quelques jours au Drontal. La journée je travaille donc je ne peux pas ramasser. Le soir quand je rentre, je n'en trouve aucune... 😕 Je vais essayer les Maxima grain free ou les Josera Sensi junior. Vous les connaissez? Merci beaucoup.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> maxima grainfree de cotecnica a généralement de bons résultats sur les selles oui. mais d'une part le ratio phosphocalcique est de 1,6 ce qui me parait beaucoup pour un chiot de grande race et d'autre part si le souci ne vient pas de l'alimentation ça ne résoudra rien. 
> sur mes 3 chiens seule la marque "brit carnilove" (gamme poulet) avait d'aussi bons résultats que les maxima


Et les Josera Sensi junior? Vous connaissez?

----------


## Sosteckel

chez nous je vermifugeais au DOLTHENE   c'est le seul qui fait la giardiose en + des autres vers ! ..  surtout si en + vous l'avez eu avec des vers !!!! 

moi c'est ce que mon veto avait prescrit je l'ai vermifugé toutes les 3 semaines au dolthene et cela a été radical - si vous avez d'autres chiens il faut les vermifuger aussi en mm temps .

Pour les chats je ne sais pas , mais peut etre demander ?

je ne connais pas josera, j'ai regardé maxima je les trouvais pas mal mais très chères pour nous en asso . de + je ne suis pas très au point coté grand chien sur les taux phospho calciques et autres vu que nous n'avons d'habitude que des petits... teckels  :Smile:  

essayez de fractionner l'alimentation en plusieurs fois , et donner qd vous êtes la de facon a pouvoir ramasser au maximum après . et qu'il ne se réinfeste pas . 

faites un point véto , peut etre prendre un deuxième avis chez un autre véto ? si rien ne fonctionne

----------


## vans

> Avant que je l'ai son éleveur lui donnait des croquettes de moyenne gamme de jardinerie. Je ne sais plus la marque. Il avait déjà les selles molles et les deux premières fois que je l'ai vermifigé il avait de gros vers "spaghettis". Je vais lui donner de l'ultra-levure. 
> J'ai des gélules de 50 mg. Je dois lui en donner combien? Pour le changement de croquettes, on me conseille Maxima grain free. Qu'en penses tu? Merci beaucoup.


Si tu as observé des vers dans les selles de ton chien, c'est qu'il doit etre infester. Je te conseille donc le vermifuger encore.
 Chez l'éleveur, il aurait du etre vermifugé tous les 15j avec un vermifuge différent à chaque fois jusqu'a ces 2 mois. Puis une fois par mois jusqu'a ces 6 mois et enfin 4 fois par ans.
Les vers peuvent expliquer les selles molles/liquide.

Donc dans un premier temps, revermifuge ton loulou avec un autre vermifuge comme panicur ou autre autre mais pas drontal/milbemax. 

Pour l'ultra levure, je donne en cas de diarrhée 1 gélule ouverte (50mg) dans la gamelle le matin et si toujours pas mieux, j'en redonne une le soir de la meme maniere. Et cela suffit.

Comme la dit, poupoune, les maxima ont un taux phosphocalcique beaucoup trop élever pour un chiot de grande taille. Donc à eviter. 
Il faut que je regarde les compo des croquettes car la comme sa, je ne peux pas t'aider.

----------


## virgienut

.

----------


## lealouboy

Stéphany64, le souci, c'est que si votre chiot est coprophage et qu'il a des vers, il s'infeste de nouveau ...

Il faudrait voir votre vétérinaire pour une coproculture  ::  
Evitez de changer son alimentation trop souvent aussi  :: 

J'ai un chien très sensible au niveau digestif et il ne supporte pas les sans céréales, je lui donne des croquettes qui contiennent uniquement du riz (comme céréale), Exclusive of Gosbi lamb&rice...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Bonjour,
Savez-vous si on peut trouver des acana lamb en magasin et lesquels ? On part bientôt en vacances, j'ai fait une commande que je ne vois pas arriver. Ça commence à m'inquiéter... Metci

----------


## virgienut

Bonjour. 
J'ai passé mon border aux Acana Adult Dog et la transition est finie depuis 2 semaines. 
Avant il était aux pro plan poulet et riz et les supportait bien. 
Là avec les Acana, il a des selles inconstantes (un coup correct et un coup bouse) et il se gratte (il s'était jamais gratté avant)
 Il a eu son anti puces il y a 7 jours et vermifuge hier donc je crains que ces croquettes lui conviennent pas  mais quel est lingrédient qui ne va pas?
Evidemment j'ai un sac de 18 kg d'avance   alors j'espère que mon autre chien qui est en transition va les tolérer!

Donc il va falloir que je trouve d'autres croquettes pour mon border mais mon budget n'est pas extensible  ... (si possible 4.3e/kg a peu près)
Je pensais aux Acana Wild Prairie mais en regardant la compo la seule différence notable avec les Adult Dog c'est l'absence d'avoine. Pensez vous que ça peut être l'avoine qui lui convient pas? 
Ou est ce qu'il vaut mieux changer de marque? 
Si oui quoi? De préférence sur Zooplus (fr, es ou de)
J'ai regardé la liste de croquettes mais je sais pas sur quoi partir, j'avais eu "un coup de coeur" pour Champion petfoods.
Merci

----------


## Sosteckel

> Bonjour. 
> J'ai passé mon border aux Acana Adult Dog et la transition est finie depuis 2 semaines. 
> Avant il était aux pro plan poulet et riz et les supportait bien. 
> Là avec les Acana, il a des selles inconstantes (un coup correct et un coup bouse) et il se gratte (il s'était jamais gratté avant)
>  Il a eu son anti puces il y a 7 jours et vermifuge hier donc je crains que ces croquettes lui conviennent pas  mais quel est l’ingrédient qui ne va pas?
> Evidemment j'ai un sac de 18 kg d'avance   alors j'espère que mon autre chien qui est en transition va les tolérer!
> 
> Donc il va falloir que je trouve d'autres croquettes pour mon border mais mon budget n'est pas extensible  ... (si possible 4.3e/kg a peu près)
> Je pensais aux Acana Wild Prairie mais en regardant la compo la seule différence notable avec les Adult Dog c'est l'absence d'avoine. Pensez vous que ça peut être l'avoine qui lui convient pas? 
> ...


nous avons depuis avril un border en accueil a notre association..

la meme que vous , il tolerait bien les proplan digestion agneau et riz, j'ai voulu changer car je n'aime pas trop proplan, j'ai donc a ce jour essayé les acana, le taste of the wilde prairie, c'est la cata avec ses 2 marques, boujour les bouses ! surtout TOTW ( notre meute de teckel aussi !!) 

avec les acanas , soucis de levures dans les oreilles et d'odeurs .. disparues depuis les totw

je suis en train d'essayer les ultrapremium grain free, je suis encore en transition, ca a l'air 1 poils mieux sur le border et nette amelioration sur les teckels !.. mais soucis de coprophagie !! 

le border  a l'air sensible a pas mal de trucs .
nous l'avions fait tester d'emblée au MDR1 - Il est négatif OUF !
il m'a deja fait une allergie aux vaccins, une allergie respiratoire en ce moment certainement car des atchoums persistants , il a été anesthésié car nous pensions a un epilet dans le nez, rien, la cortisone + anti bio avait bien agit . depuis la fin du traitement re- quelques atchoums ..

bref .. je pense que c'est le grain free qui a l'air de poser soucis tout court .. + haut ds la discussion quelqu'un parlait de son chien qui ne supportait pas le grain free. 

j'avais hésité avec le maxima cotechnica grain free mais la les prix explosent ! et puis marre des soucis de stock et de livraison .

du coup nous aussi on est un peu perdus ..

avant nous etion au arden grange depuis des années .

certains ont de bons avis sur les gosbi ..

tenez nous au courant, ca devient compliqué ces histoires de croquettes  :: 

je pense que ds les proplan il devait y avoir de l'avoine aussi ?

----------


## virgienut

Le mien était aux proplan poulet et riz puppy et il n y avait pas d'avoine. Les Acana adult dog ne sont pas grain free car présence d'avoine mais ça m'avait paru être un bon compromis qualité/prix et j'aime la transparence sur les ingrédients. 
J'ai regardé d'autres croquettes sur le zooplus.es mais je sais pas quoi essayer  ::  
Nutram, Purizon, nutrivet, optimanova, wolf of wilderness, acana wild prairie .( Orijen et Applaws: hors budget )
Voilà où j'en suis :
Nutram: inabordable en France mais beaucoup moins cher en Espagne. Bien?
Purizon: avis très différents et manque de transparence.
Nutrivet: beaucoup de critiques sur le sérieux de la marque
Optimanova: avec du riz, prix intéressant mais est ce que c'est bien?
Acana wild prairie: est ce que "ça vaut le coup" d'essayer alors que problème avec Adult Dog?
wolf of wilderness: pas sur le zooplus.fr mais sur es et de, des avis???

----------


## Loupiotte21

Pour la première fois, j'ai peur de ne pas recevoir ma commande de croquettes demain et si c'est le cas je n'en aurai pas jusqu'à mercredi (avec mardi férié); quelles sont les croquettes de supermarché les "moins pires" pour quelques repas ? Merci beaucoup ! 
J'ai cherché un peu dans la conversation et en 2011 quelqu'un parlait des Ultima, est ce que c'est toujours le cas ? Merci !

----------


## chanloue

peut être trouverais tu moins pire en animalerie qu en super marché ??

----------


## Loupiotte21

Malheureusement je ne pourrai pas aller dans une animalerie demain ...

----------


## surmulot

Dans ce cas si ton chien supporte les crocs aux cereales, prend Ultima ou DogOne de Purina, en transition sil te reste des autres..les grandes surfaces en ont en petit conditionnement, pour depanner ..

----------


## Loupiotte21

Elle est au Platinum Poulet donc c'est pas du sans céréale. 
Par contre DogOne je ne connais pas, c'est pas PurinaOne ?
Merci !  :Smile:

----------


## surmulot

Oui Purina One (my dog is) tu verras en rayon

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ah oui je vois ce que c'est My Dog Is j'avais eu des échantillons. Merci !

----------


## surmulot

Dans certains refuges ils donnent soit l'un soit l'autre: mes deux premiers etaient nourris avec en refuge

----------


## Quaraba

Loupiotte, si tu es toujours dans l'Yonne: il y a botanic à Auxerre et ils font maxima grain free. C'est quand même mieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups, je n'avais pas vu que tu ne pouvais aller en animalerie. Mais ils ferment à 19H.

----------


## YenZ

> Pour la première fois, j'ai peur de ne pas recevoir ma commande de croquettes demain et si c'est le cas je n'en aurai pas jusqu'à mercredi (avec mardi férié); quelles sont les croquettes de supermarché les "moins pires" pour quelques repas ? Merci beaucoup ! 
> J'ai cherché un peu dans la conversation et en 2011 quelqu'un parlait des Ultima, est ce que c'est toujours le cas ? Merci !


De mémoire Isoméga en supermarché (de toute façon tout y est dégueu ou presque, sinon c'est vraiment l'exception), ça se vendait à carrefour je crois, et c'était du même niveau que Profine, toujours un peu mieux que Purina je crois.

PS : sinon NCLN livre en 24 h si ça peut te dépanner ! (au pire tu fais un repas "barf" ou maison en attendant, si tu n'as pas de monstres bien sur)

----------


## VANILLE LILAS

Après avoir pris connaissance en détail de ce sujet, j'ai cherché des croquettes sans céréales pour ma chienne Sally croisée  épagneul breton-border collie de presque 14 ans, avec un ratio phosphocalcique inférieur ou égal à 1,2.

Je lui donnais auparavant des TOTW Pacific Stream (qu'elle adorait, mais  rapport phosphocalcique trop élevé vu son âge), ou Fish4Dogs (mais  valeurs en calcium et phosphore impossibles à trouver !).

Finalement, elle est maintenant aux Orijen 6 fish, après avoir bien galéré, car d'autres marques pouvaient convenir mais c'était les modes de livraison qui posaient problème (jamais chez moi et livraison au travail interdite !).

Eh oui, mademoiselle aime le poisson... Elle n'a aucun problème particulier, digère bien, a un poids stable et des tonnes d'énergie.

Premier constat : sans céréales et avec un rapport phosphocalcique bas, c'est pas gagné !

Je me suis "amusée" à dresser la liste (non exhaustive) ça aidera peut être quelqu'un à prendre une décision.


PRODUIT
Protéines
Lipides
Cellulose
Humidité
Cendres brutes
Glucides
Calcium
Phosphore
Ratio Ca/Ph

ACANA ADULT
28,00
17,00
4,00
10,00
7,00
34,00
1,40
1,00
1,40

ACANA ADULT LARGE BREED
33,00
14,00
4,00
10,00
5,00
34,00
1,60
1,10
1,45

ACANA GRASSLANDS
31,00
17,00
5,00
10,00
6,00
31,00
2,00
1,20
1,67

ACANA LIGHT AND FIT
35,00
10,00
8,50
10,00
5,00
31,50
1,80
1,20
1,50

ACANA PACIFICA
33,00
17,00
5,00
10,00
6,00
29,00
1,50
1,20
1,25

ACANA PUPPY & JUNIOR
32,00
19,00
4,00
10,00
5,00
30,00
1,70
1,10
1,55

ACANA SENIOR
33,00
14,00
4,00
10,00
5,00
34,00
1,60
1,10
1,45

ACANA SPORT & AGILITY
33,00
24,00
4,00
10,00
5,00
24,00
1,70
1,10
1,55

ACANA WILD PRAIRIE
31,00
17,00
5,00
10,00
7,00
30,00
1,50
1,10
1,36

APPLAWS ADULT LARGE BREED POULET
37,00
16,00
5,50
11,50
8,50
21,50
1,35
1,32
1,02

APPLAWS ADULT SMALL & MEDIUM BREED POULET
37,00
20,00
4,50
6,50
8,50
23,50
1,60
1,33
1,20

APPLAWS ADULT SMALL & MEDIUM BREED POULET AGNEAU
38,00
20,00
4,50
5,50
8,50
23,50
1,80
1,33
1,35

APPLAWS LITE ADULT POULET
37,00
16,00
5,50
7,50
8,50
25,50
1,35
1,32
1,02

APPLAWS PUPPY LARGE BREED POULET
38,00
20,00
4,50
7,50
8,50
21,50
1,34
1,31
1,02

APPLAWS PUPPY SMALL & MEDIUM BREED POULET
39,00
22,00
4,00
8,00
8,50
18,50
1,60
1,31
1,22

APPLAWS SENIOR POULET
37,00
16,00
5,50
7,20
8,50
25,80
1,34
1,32
1,02

ARDEN GRANGE ADULT LARGE BREED
24,00
14,00
2,50
8,00
7,00
44,50
1,20
0,75
1,60

ARDEN GRANGE ADULT POULET
25,00
15,00
2,50
8,00
7,00
42,50
1,10
0,75
1,47

ARDEN GRANGE ADULT SENSITIVE
25,00
14,00
3,00
8,00
9,00
41,00
2,30
1,40
1,64

ARDEN GRANGE PUPPY JUNIOR
29,00
18,00
2,50
8,00
7,00
35,50
1,30
0,75
1,73

ARDEN GRANGE PUPPY JUNIOR LARGE BREED
26,00
16,00
2,50
8,00
7,00
40,50
1,40
0,95
1,47

ARDEN GRANGE SENIOR
22,00
12,00
3,50
8,00
6,00
48,50
1,00
0,75
1,33

ATAVIK AGNEAU
31,00
16,00
3,00
8,50
9,00
32,50
2,08
1,67
1,25

ATAVIK POULET
31,00
16,00
3,00
8,50
9,00
32,50
1,67
1,35
1,24

BRIT CARNILOVE CHICKEN
37,00
20,00
2,50
10,00
8,00
22,50
1,60
1,20
1,33

BRIT CARNILOVE LAMB & WILD BOAR
38,00
20,00
3,50
10,00
7,00
21,50
1,50
1,10
1,36

BRIT CARNILOVE SALMON
31,00
17,00
3,50
10,00
6,00
32,50
1,10
0,80
1,38

FARRADO CANARD SANS CEREALES
29,00
18,00
2,50
8,00
7,60
34,90
1,30
1,10
1,18

FARRADO LAPIN SANS CEREALES
29,00
18,00
2,60
8,00
7,60
34,80
1,30
1,10
1,18

FARRADO TRUITE SANS CEREALES
29,00
18,00
2,50
8,00
7,60
34,90
1,30
1,00
1,30

FISH4DOGS FISH COMPLETE
26,00
12,00
2,50
10,00
7,50
42,00
?
?
#VALEUR!

FISH4DOGS SALMON
26,00
12,00
2,50
10,00
7,50
42,00
?
?
#VALEUR!

GOSBI RICE & FISH
28,00
18,00
3,00
10,00
7,00
34,00
1,50
1,20
1,25

GOSBI SENIOR
27,00
13,00
2,80
10,00
7,00
40,20
1,40
1,20
1,17

LUKULLUS BUF CHAROLAIS ET TRUITE
24,00
9,80
6,70
10,00
7,70
41,80
1,32
1,12
1,18

LUKULLUS CANARD DE BARBARIE AGNEAU
23,50
9,50
4,90
10,00
7,90
44,20
1,25
0,92
1,36

LUKULLUS JUNIOR POULET ET SAUMON
28,50
12,00
3,20
10,00
6,80
39,50
1,25
0,95
1,32

LUKULLUS POULET ET SAUMON
23,00
10,00
5,40
10,00
7,60
44,00
1,20
0,90
1,33

MAXIMA GRAIN FREE HYPOALLERGENIC FISH
28,00
18,00
4,00
8,00
8,00
34,00
1,50
1,10
1,36

MAXIMA GRAIN FREE HYPOALLERGENIC LAMB
27,00
17,00
4,00
8,00
9,50
34,50
1,85
1,25
1,48

MAXIMA GRAIN FREE MINI
37,00
19,00
9,00
8,00
9,50
17,50
1,50
1,10
1,36

MAXIMA GRAIN FREE SENIOR
36,00
14,00
4,00
8,00
9,50
28,50
1,70
1,20
1,42

MONGE SANS CEREALES
30,00
20,00
2,20
10,00
6,30
31,50
1,00
0,80
1,25

NATURA + ULTRA NATURAL HUNTER GEANTS
40,00
20,00
3,00
8,00
9,50
19,50
1,60
1,10
1,45

NATURA + ULTRA NATURAL HUNTER MOYENS & GRANDS
40,00
20,00
2,50
8,00
9,50
20,00
1,30
0,90
1,44

NUTRAGOLD SALMON POTATOES
25,00
14,00
3,50
10,00
7,00
40,50
1,00
0,80
1,25

NUTRAM MINI ADULT CANARD POULET DINDE
32,00
19,00
3,00
10,00
7,00
29,00
1,00
0,80
1,25

NUTRAM MINI ADULT SAUMON TRUITE
34,00
20,00
3,00
10,00
6,80
26,20
1,30
0,90
1,44

NUTRIVET ATLANTIC 10 FISH
40,00
16,00
0,00
10,00
6,50
27,50
1,40
1,20
1,17

NUTRIVET DIETETIC & CARE
39,00
15,00
2,00
10,00
5,50
28,50
1,20
1,00
1,20

NUTRIVET NUTRITIVE & HEALTH
42,00
16,00
2,00
10,00
7,50
22,50
1,60
1,40
1,14

NUTRIVET REGIONAL MEAT FARMER
42,00
18,00
2,00
10,00
6,50
21,50
1,50
1,25
1,20

ORIJEN ADULT
38,00
18,00
5,00
10,00
8,00
21,00
1,30
1,00
1,30

ORIJEN ADULT 6 FISH
38,00
18,00
5,00
10,00
8,00
21,00
1,70
1,40
1,21

ORIJEN PUPPY
38,00
16,00
6,00
10,00
8,00
22,00
1,20
1,00
1,20

ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE
38,00
16,00
6,00
10,00
8,00
22,00
1,20
1,00
1,20

ORIJEN REGIONAL RED
38,00
18,00
5,00
10,00
8,00
21,00
1,60
1,30
1,23

ORIJEN SENIOR
38,00
15,00
8,00
10,00
8,00
21,00
1,50
1,20
1,25

PROFINE ADULT SALMON &POTATOES
24,00
14,00
2,00
10,00
5,00
45,00
1,10
0,90
1,22

PURIZON  POISSON
38,00
17,00
2,00
8,50
8,00
26,50
1,23
1,07
1,15

PURIZON ADULT AGNEAU SAUMON
37,00
17,00
3,00
8,50
9,00
25,50
1,32
1,20
1,10

PURIZON ADULT BLACK ANGUS DINDE
39,00
17,00
2,50
8,50
8,50
24,50
1,10
0,90
1,22

PURIZON POULET POISSON
41,00
17,25
2,50
8,50
8,00
22,75
1,30
1,14
1,14

PURIZON PUPPY
39,00
18,00
2,50
8,50
8,00
24,00
1,30
1,14
1,14

SIMPSONS PREMIUM 80/20 MIXED VIANDE & POISSON
38,00
18,00
3,00
10,00
10,50
20,50
2,10
1,62
1,30

SIMPSONS PREMIUM ADULT    SENSITIVE AGNEAU ET POMMES DE TERRE
25,00
14,00
3,50
10,00
11,00
36,50
2,09
1,14
1,83

SIMPSONS PREMIUM ADULT    SENSITIVE POULET ET POMMES DE TERRE
25,00
14,00
3,50
10,00
8,00
39,50
1,17
0,84
1,39

SIMPSONS PREMIUM ADULT SENSITIVE SAUMON ET POMMES DE TERRE
25,00
14,00
3,00
10,00
8,00
40,00
1,12
0,70
1,60

TOTW HIGH PRAIRIE BISON ET GIBIER
32,00
18,00
3,00
10,00
9,50
27,50
2,10
1,40
1,50

TOTW PACIFIC STREAM SAUMON FUME
25,00
15,00
3,00
10,00
8,50
38,50
1,90
1,10
1,73

TOTW WETLANDS AU CANARD,
32,00
18,00
7,00
10,00
9,50
23,50
2,10
1,40
1,50

ULTRAPREMIUM DIRECT CHIOTS TOUTES TAILLES
40,00
20,00
2,50
8,00
9,50
20,00
1,40
1,00
1,40

ULTRAPREMIUM DIRECT COUNTRY FARM PETIT & MOYEN
40,00
20,00
2,50
8,00
9,50
20,00
1,40
1,00
1,40

WOLFOOD WILD PRAIRIE POULET
32,00
18,00
4,00
10,00
7,25
28,75
1,20
0,90
1,33

----------


## YenZ

Fish4dogs j'avais l'info qque part pour les minéraux et donc rapport ca/p, faudrait que je retrouve ça si ça intéresse.

----------


## Jay17

Merci pour ce tableau très complet. A' partir de quelle valeur la ratio Ca/Ph devient-elle trop élevée ? Je suis en train d'essayer ADVANCE pour berger allemand, et je vois Ca 1,2  PH 1. Est-ce acceptable ?

----------


## virgienut

Génial ce tableau

----------


## Loupiotte21

Finalement, j'ai reçu les croquettes cet après midi ouf !

Oui Quaraba je suis toujours dans l'Yonne (qui ne me porte pas trop bonheur par rapport aux animaux d'ailleurs !). Aujourd'hui je ne pouvais pas aller jusqu'à Auxerre, il aurait fallu que je me contente du supermarché du coin. Je doute d'ailleurs que j'aurais pu trouver Isoméga. 

Par contre je note vos propositions si ça m'arrive une prochaine fois.

YenZ qu'entends tu par "si tu n'as pas de monstres" ? Ma chienne fait presque 35 kgs donc c'est un mini montre non ?   J'avais pensé à lui donner les "restes" de viande du congélateur (comme je n'en mange plus) soit un steak haché mais je ne savais pas si ça pouvait lui donner la diarrhée ou autres problèmes digestifs. En gros pour dépanner pour quelques repas pour une prochaine fois je peux lui donner quoi ? Merci !

----------


## Quaraba

Tant mieux, si les croquettes sont arrivées à temps.

----------


## vans

Trés bonne idée ce tableau Vanille   


Vous acceptez jusqu’à combien les glucides ? Moins il y en a mieux c'est mais jusqu'a combien ? 30 ?

----------


## YenZ

+1 très bonne idée que ce tableau.




> Finalement, j'ai reçu les croquettes cet après midi ouf !
> 
> YenZ qu'entends tu par "si tu n'as pas de monstres" ? Ma chienne fait presque 35 kgs donc c'est un mini montre non ?   J'avais pensé à lui donner les "restes" de viande du congélateur (comme je n'en mange plus) soit un steak haché mais je ne savais pas si ça pouvait lui donner la diarrhée ou autres problèmes digestifs. En gros pour dépanner pour quelques repas pour une prochaine fois je peux lui donner quoi ? Merci !


Oui 35 kgs c'est un mini monstre  
je disais ça au cas ou tu avais plusieurs gros chiens à nourrir en dépannage, auquel cas ça commence à faire bcp si tu dois donner plusieurs repas maison, mais pour une prochaine oui tu peux très bien donner viande (crue de préférence), haricots verts, voir éventuellement riz (très très cuit).. ça le fera très bien.



> Trés bonne idée ce tableau Vanille   
> 
> 
> Vous acceptez jusqu’à combien les glucides ? Moins il y en a mieux c'est mais jusqu'a combien ? 30 ?


30% et moins c'est le mieux (si 20% et moins c'est le top), grand max 35% (et encore...)

----------


## vans

> 30% et moins c'est le mieux (si 20% et moins c'est le top), grand max 35% (et encore...)


Merci YenZ (ça fait plaisir de te revoir ici  )
Pour le moment, mon cocker est au Purizon puppy mais va passer à la gamme adulte car un chouille moins grasse. 
Plus je regarde cette marque plus, je me dis qu'elle est top malgré 8% de cendre qui est à la limite. 
Je pense qu'elle est mal totéré par la plus part des chiens car elle est donné en trop grande quantité. Par exemple, pour mon chien (15kg), il est préconisé 225gr par jour alors que je lui donne que 120gr

----------


## YenZ

idem  :: 
Possible que ce soit ça pour Purizon, puis ça fait lgtps que j'ai pas regardé, peut-être que ça s'est amélioré depuis.
Par contre 120 gr pour un chien de 15 kgs c'est pas lourd du tout, genre 8 grs/kg/jour ! (120 grs c'est quasi ce que mange mon mâle de 8 kgs, sur orijen, bon ok c'est un jack), à vue de nez je dirais plus aux alentours des 150 mini pour le tien, voir plus (200 max), tout dépend de son activité, âge... mais si il est bien comme ça...   ::

----------


## vans

Je suis d'accord avec toi, 120gr c'est peu mais cela lui convient beaucoup mieux car il grossissait avec 140g donc j'ai diminué. Il a perdu un peu et commence à se stabiliser à son poids de forme. C'est pour cela que je vais passer à la gamme adult. 1% de MG en moins, c'est toujours sa de gagner 

Apres, il a quand meme des "à coté" la journée, tripe sécher, oreille de cochon, gosbit, poisson séché, ... Bien sur, pas tout dans la meme journée, sinon j'aurai un gros lardon à la place de mon chien 

Mais lorsque l'on fait de grosse rando, il en a plus et additionné d'huile de saumon. Je dose en fonction de son activité.

----------


## YenZ

Oh le pauvre avec si peu à manger et une maitresse qui le délaisse complètement...

----------


## vans

pfff tu parles c'est le plus heureux. Même le bouché pense à lui. On a le droit à des os rempli de bidoche voir meme des abbats quand il attend derrière la vitrine gentiment

----------


## sebG26

Bonjour,

Je viens de me rendre compte que la quantité à donner pour les croquettes Exclusive Of Gosbi Lamb and Rice ne sont pas du tout les même entre ce qui est indiqué sur le site et ce qui est indiqué sur mes paquets (beaucoup moins en quantité) !!!

le site http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/exclusive-of-gosbi/junior-lamb-fish/

Par exemple sur mon paquet sur la base de 6mois et 50kg (j'ai un cane corso) : 590gr
Sur le site : 1245gr

A quoi dois-je me fier ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Oui 35 kgs c'est un mini monstre  
> je disais ça au cas ou tu avais plusieurs gros chiens à nourrir en dépannage, auquel cas ça commence à faire bcp si tu dois donner plusieurs repas maison, mais pour une prochaine oui tu peux très bien donner viande (crue de préférence), haricots verts, voir éventuellement riz (très très cuit).. ça le fera très bien.


Ok super, c'est bon à savoir  :Smile:

----------


## vans

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de me rendre compte que la quantité à donner pour les croquettes Exclusive Of Gosbi Lamb and Rice ne sont pas du tout les même entre ce qui est indiqué sur le site et ce qui est indiqué sur mes paquets (beaucoup moins en quantité) !!!
> 
> le site http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/exclusive-of-gosbi/junior-lamb-fish/
> 
> Par exemple sur mon paquet sur la base de 6mois et 50kg (j'ai un cane corso) : 590gr
> Sur le site : 1245gr
> 
> A quoi dois-je me fier ?


Je ne peux pas trop t'aider car j'y connais rien en chiot de grand race.
Mais je sais qu'il doit grandir lentement. Vois-tu ton chien grandir au fur et a mesure ? Est-il maigre (les cotes se sentent beaucoup sous la peau) ?
La quantité de croquette indiquée sur les paquets de croquette est indicatif donc ils sont pas forcement correct. Cela dépend beaucoup du chien

----------


## sebG26

Pour le moment il est plus grand que gros, on lui voit les côtes et il est en dessous de son poids si je me réfère à la courbe de poids standard que j'ai trouvé sur le net.

Mais rien d'alarmant non plus car pas mal de cane corso "éclatent" après leurs 12 mois.

Je sais que les rations sont indicatives mais là ça fait quand même une sacrée différence.

Voici en gros ce qui est indiqué sur les paquets https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...uppylarge2.pdf

----------


## vans

Je comprend bien que cela t'alarme mais si tu vois que ton chien grandit normalement, c'est que la quantité que tu donnes lui convient.

Comme dit plus haut, je donne des purizon et il préconise 225g alors que j'en donne que 120g et cela convient parfaitement à mon chien

----------


## sebG26

J'ai écrit directement à GOSBI pour savoir et il m'ont répondu :

"Bonjour, et merci d'avance pour votre confiance.
    Ci joint le tableau modifié, c'est le même qui apparait sur la site     internet www.gosbi.com

C*'*est à dire celui-ci http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/exc...ior-lamb-fish/

    Dans les prochains moins viendra modifié sur les sacs.
    Excusez nous pour l'erreur."

En attendant 2 choses m'interpellent :
1 mon cane corso n'a pas eu durant sa phase de croissance la quantité recommandée (3 fois moins)
2 comment alors que la composition reste la même la ration journalière se trouve autant augmenté ? (est-ce purement commercial  : consommer plus pour payer plus ?)

----------


## Flo13

J'ai toujours donné moins que les rations indiquées par le fabricant, que ce soit avec Arden Grange, Orijen ou Acana, même quand ma chienne était active.

----------


## lili2000

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de me rendre compte que la quantité à donner pour les croquettes Exclusive Of Gosbi Lamb and Rice ne sont pas du tout les même entre ce qui est indiqué sur le site et ce qui est indiqué sur mes paquets (beaucoup moins en quantité) !!!
> 
> le site http://www.gosbi.com/fr/produits/exclusive-of-gosbi/junior-lamb-fish/
> 
> Par exemple sur mon paquet sur la base de 6mois et 50kg (j'ai un cane corso) : 590gr
> Sur le site : 1245gr
> 
> A quoi dois-je me fier ?


Il faut bien regarder aussi, il y a un tableau ou il faut regarder le poids actuel et l'autre ou on met le poids adulte donc ça ne tombe pas dans les même cases.
Attention de ne pas augmenter trop vite sa ration même s'il n'en avait pas assez.

----------


## toutouill3

J'ai une question de dosage moi aussi ... Actuellement elle mange des croquettes 'biospher protect' 600gr par jour et je vais commencer une transition vers les croquettes Nutrivet Dietetic & Care.

Ma chienne a 4 mois et pese 23kg (cane corso) et sur le paquet de Nutrivet ils conseillent donc 85 a 115gr par jour ... Je trouve ca vraiment peu, comment faire ?

----------


## Flo13

Je crois que tu as pris le tableau à l'envers: l'âge est à la verticale. Cela donnerait de 20 à 40 kg: 300 à 470g (junior)

----------


## toutouill3

AH mdr ! en effet c'est possible roalal jsuis bete  :Smile: 

Ca fait quand meme une grosse difference si je passe de 600 a moins de 500gr non ?

----------


## Flo13

Surtout que pour un chien de 23 kg, d'après leur tableau, cela serait plus près des 300g que des 500g….

Peut-être peux-tu comparer les kcal/kg? (je ne l'ai pas vu sur la fiche Nutrivet..)

----------


## Poupoune 73

vu que le chien est un carnivore, plus le taux de viande est élevé moins tu as besoin d'en donner  :Smile:  celles que tu donnes actuellement contiennent pas mal d'ingrédients qui ne font que transiter dans le tube digestifs sans être "utilisés" donc il faut en donner plus pour que l'organisme ait suffisamment d'ingrédients carnés pour fonctionner  ::  et de mémoire nutrivet instinct est plus protéiné que les biosphere protect donc elles calent plus

je donne brit carnilove poulet à ma bergère d'env 20kg de 9 ans elle a 180-200 g/j selon la saison pour minimum 2h d'activité quotidienne alors que sur le paquet les rations préconisées débutent à 225g/j

----------


## toutouill3

D'accord merci !
En effet ses croquettes actuelle sont beaucoup moins protéiné que les nutrivet.

----------


## sebG26

> Il faut bien regarder aussi, il y a un tableau ou il faut regarder le poids actuel et l'autre ou on met le poids adulte donc ça ne tombe pas dans les même cases.
> Attention de ne pas augmenter trop vite sa ration même s'il n'en avait pas assez.


Celui sur le paquet serait le poids adulte et sur le site le poids actuel ? Ce n'est pas expressément précisé ?!

----------


## lili2000

sur le site, ils mettent juste poids donc à priori, c'est le poids actuel en fonction de l'âge.
sur le tableau, il mettent bien poids adulte donc en théorie, il faut rester toujours sur la même ligne et changer juste les mois.

Pour ajuster, le plus important est de regarde l'aspect du chien : si on sent trop ou pas assez les cotes ...
Au besoin, il faut le montrer de temps en temps au véto pour qu'il le dise.

----------


## joloclo

Coucou,je voudrais essayer ces croq et besoin de vos avis 

http://www.farmina-grandest.fr/12-chiens
ou
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...oquettes_chien

J'aurais bien aimé celles de Terra Canis mais faut d'abord gagner au loto !!

----------


## sebG26

> sur le site, ils mettent juste poids donc à priori, c'est le poids actuel en fonction de l'âge.
> sur le tableau, il mettent bien poids adulte donc en théorie, il faut rester toujours sur la même ligne et changer juste les mois.
> 
> Pour ajuster, le plus important est de regarde l'aspect du chien : si on sent trop ou pas assez les cotes ...
> Au besoin, il faut le montrer de temps en temps au véto pour qu'il le dise.


Ok merci pour l'explication.

Après je sais qu'il faut doser selon l'aspect du chien mais il est nécessaire d'avoir tout de même une base correcte de départ pour ajuster quoique ce soit de manière correcte.

Pour le véto, il m'a simplement dit qu'il n'était pas très épais mais sans plus...et puis pour un gros chien il est mieux qu'il soit plutôt light que trop gros pour ses articulations.

----------


## vans

> Coucou,je voudrais essayer ces croq et besoin de vos avis 
> 
> http://www.farmina-grandest.fr/12-chiens
> ou
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...oquettes_chien
> 
> J'aurais bien aimé celles de Terra Canis mais faut d'abord gagner au loto !!


Les farmina ont un taux ce cendre qui est à la limite du raisonnable 8,6% et le rapport phospocacique est élevé 1,5% donc j'abandonnerai meme si le taux de prot est tres bon.
Pour les granatapet (drole de nom  ) , elles sont beaucoup plus équilibré en minéraux meme si le taux de prot est dans la tranche inférieur (25%)
Donc perso, je préfère tout de meme les granatapet mais vu le prix au kilo, tu peux trouver bien mieux

----------


## joloclo

Merci Vans,mais tu n'as pas du regarder celles que je voulais prendre,je te mets le bon lien,le taux de cendres est bon et je ne trouve pas le même rapport Ph/Ca que toi .
http://www.farmina-grandest.fr/nd-pe...n-farmina.html
Quant aux Granamachin,4,80 le kg ça reste abordable pour un seul chien moyen je trouve.

----------


## vans

> Merci Vans,mais tu n'as pas du regarder celles que je voulais prendre,je te mets le bon lien,le taux de cendres est bon et je ne trouve pas le même rapport Ph/Ca que toi .
> http://www.farmina-grandest.fr/nd-pe...n-farmina.html
> Quant aux Granamachin,4,80 le kg ça reste abordable pour un seul chien moyen je trouve.


Exacte, j'ai regardé deux paquets et j'avais des taux de minéraux énormes. Mais sur le paquet que tu me montres, c'est tres bien. Elles sont intéressantes, mis à part son prix élevé (5,5€/kg pour un paquet de 12kg).

4,80€ c'est la grande limite que je me fixe pour les croquettes de mon loulou, c'est pour cela que je trouve ça cher.

----------


## joloclo

Ok ,oui 5 e le kg c'est aussi mon grd max,en fait je regardais Farmina pour chats et ça m'arrangerait de commander pour tout le monde sur le même site,mais les fdp st elevés en dessous de 50 e .J'ai commandé des Grana pour le moment donc je vais y réfléchir .
Je voudrais des croq pressées à froid mais aucune ne me conviennent en analyse ou compo .
Merci pour ton avis

----------


## virgienut

Bonjour

Je recherche quelques noms de probiotiques pouvant aider lors d'une transition de croquettes. 
Pas trop chères car avec 2 chiens (36 et 20 kg) ça peut vite devenir hors de prix.

Merci

----------


## vans

> Bonjour
> 
> Je recherche quelques noms de probiotiques pouvant aider lors d'une transition de croquettes. 
> Pas trop chères car avec 2 chiens (36 et 20 kg) ça peut vite devenir hors de prix.
> 
> Merci


Pour les transitions, j'utilise simplement de l'ultra levure si les selles ne sont pas belles

----------


## virgienut

> Pour les transitions, j'utilise simplement de l'ultra levure si les selles ne sont pas belles


Merci pour la réponse.
En quelle quantité et pendant toute la transition ?

----------


## vans

Sa dépend de la qualité des selles. Si elles sont belles, je ne donne rien.
Si je vois qu'elles commencent a etre liquide, j'ouvre une gélule de 50mg et donne au prochain repas la moitié sur les croquettes. Et j'attends de voir la suite. Si aucun effet,je donne une gélule entier par jour sur deux jours pour un chien de 15kg. 
Et si toujours pas mieux, je ralonge la transition en repartant sur une quantité de croquette moins importante

----------


## chanloue

petit HS, svp, la levure maltée ou les comprimés de super levure peuvent ils aussi être donnés aux chiens en cas de troubles digestifs ?? merci ! (ma véto m a parlé une fois de levure en paillettes.. mais c est quoi ça ??)

----------


## calypso

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci avec mon chien que je viens d'adopter : il digère très mal ses croquettes actuelles.

C'est un chien sensible de l'estomac à la base et là il pète très souvent et ça sent trèèèès mauvais (ce salopiaud m'a fait le coup alors que j'étais juste à côté en train de lacer mes chaussures, arf ça pique le nez ), il a des selles molles avec du mal à se retenir (2 bouses à l'intérieur quand on se préparait à le sortir, genre il s'active parce qu'il sait qu'on va en promenade et il ne tient plus) et il a aussi vomit deux fois son repas (surement lié au stress du changement) 8h après la gamelle et c'est ressortit non sous forme de croquettes, comme si la digestion ne s'était pas lancée.

Vous auriez une marque à conseiller qui soit très digeste et adapté pour les fragiles de l'estomac ? 

En plus il est maigrichon, il devrait faire 24kg d'après le vétérinaire et pour le moment il stagne à 20kg (vu qu'il digère mal ça doit expliquer pourquoi il n'arrive pas à prendre du poids).

----------


## vans

Calypso, il a quoi actuellement comme croquette ? Car la comme sa, je vois pas ce que je peux te conseiller, il peut tres bien ne pas digérer les cereales, la viande de poule ou autre,...

----------


## corinnebergeron

L'ultra levure en paillette se vend moins de 4 euros les 250 grammes au rayon diététique grande surface (marque gaylord par ex); je saupoudre généreusement les ^pâtées pour chats deux trois fois par semaine, pour les chiens quand ils ont le poil terne et ou intestins pas top ; c'est pas cher et c'est très bien !

----------


## chanloue

merci Corinne.. mais est ce que c est la même chose que la levure maltée que j achète "en vrac" chez croq'nature par exemple ?? (et dont je saupoudre abondamment mes salades...)

----------


## svaro

Bonjour à tous !

P'tit nouveau sur le forum, j'aurais une question concernant les marques de croquettes pour chiot ... Je recherche à changer celles que m'a donné l'éleveur de ma p'tite puce , mais avec tous les avis contraires que je lis je ne sais plus à quel saint me vouer  :Frown: 
Pouvez vous me dire quelles marques sont les plus intéressantes pour un chiot de petite race ? Je voudrais partir sur du sans céréales , à la base je voulais aussi trouver du bio me disant qu'on sait pas toujours d’où provient la viande des croquettes, mais impossible de trouver une marque qui allie ces deux aspects ???
Si vous pouviez m'aider à y voir plus clair ce serait chouette , siouplait  :Smile: 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## virgienut

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> P'tit nouveau sur le forum, j'aurais une question concernant les marques de croquettes pour chiot ... Je recherche à changer celles que m'a donné l'éleveur de ma p'tite puce , mais avec tous les avis contraires que je lis je ne sais plus à quel saint me vouer 
> Pouvez vous me dire quelles marques sont les plus intéressantes pour un chiot de petite race ? Je voudrais partir sur du sans céréales , à la base je voulais aussi trouver du bio me disant qu'on sait pas toujours d’où provient la viande des croquettes, mais impossible de trouver une marque qui allie ces deux aspects ???
> Si vous pouviez m'aider à y voir plus clair ce serait chouette , siouplait 
> Merci d'avance.


Va voir p358, ça devrait t'aider à faire du tri

----------


## svaro

> Va voir p358, ça devrait t'aider à faire du tri



Merci Virginie pour le coup de pouce  :Smile:  
Alors j'ai regardé les meilleures marques depuis 7h ce matin , je viens juste de finir , pfiouuuuuuut pas simple tout ça ...
Mais dans les listes je n'ai trouvé aucune marque sans céréales ET bio  :Frown: (( Quelqu'un en connait une ? (J'ai vraiment peur de refiler des croquettes bourrées d'hormones et autres cochonneries à ma p'tite chienne  )
Bon si jamais ça n'existe pas je me suis arrêté sur ces marques : Purizon , Maxima , Brit Carnilove , Ultra Premium Direct , Profine.
Vous en pensez quoi ? Y'en a des meilleures que d'autres la dedans ? 

J'ai lu que pour les chiots de grosses races il ne fallait pas un fort ration Calcium / Phosphore , et qu 'il ne fallait pas que les croquettes les fassent grandir trop vite , c'est pareil pour les chiots de petite race ? ( Ma chienne a 3 mois et c'est un croisé mini teckel / Shi Tzu, elle est en photo sur mon avatar)

Et dernière question et après promis je ne vous embête plus  : vaut il mieux des croquettes avec beaucoup de cendres ou peu de cendres , ayant cru comprendre que les cendres étaient des minéraux ? Et viande fraiche ou viande en poudre ? ( beaucoup d'eau dans la viande fraiche , non ? )

Merci mille fois pour vos conseils , plus j'avance et moins je sais vers quoi me tourner pour ma p'tite puce ^^

----------


## svaro

> Va voir p358, ça devrait t'aider à faire du tri


Ah oui dernière chose : mon veto m'a dit de lui donner 3 portions de 100 grammes de croquettes par jour , ça me parait énorme vu son poids ??? ( 1kg 750 ) Vous en pensez quoi ? Erreur de sa part ou c'est bien la ration qui lui faut ?

----------


## Flo13

Ce ne serait pas plutôt 100g à partager en 3 repas?
Je n'y connais rien en chiot, mais ma chienne qui fait 28kg mange entre 260 et 280g par jour…..

----------


## sebG26

Bonjour,

Pour les croquettes avec céréales, y-a-t-il une céréale "meilleure" que les autres par exemple entre le riz, l'avoine...

Que pensez-vous de la composition de ces croquettes ?

http://www.ultrapremiumdirect.com/-croquettes-ultra-premium-grain-free/28-croquettes-sans-cereales-grand-chien-geant.html

----------


## vans

svao, pour un chiot de petite taille, la nourriture n'est pas aussi contraignante que pour les chiens de grandes tailles.
Le rapprt phosphocalcique doit etre compris entre 1 et 1,3 comme pour les adultes.
Pour les croquettes sans céréales et bio, je suis pas sur que sa existe. Sa me dit rien. 
Pour les cendres, moins il y en a mieux c'est. En général, on fixe le maximum à 8%.
Les croquettes que tu cites sont bien mais apres faut voir comment ton chien les supporte donc faut tester  et voir ce que toi, tu veux (tarif, poulet, agneau, sans céréales ou peu, ....)
Enfin pour ta dernière question  100g de croquette par jour me semble plus logique surtout si tu donnes du sans céréales

----------


## svaro

Merci beaucoup Vans pour tes réponses.
Pour les croquettes sans céréales bio , c'est bien dommage qu'aucun fabricant ne se soit penché sur la question  :Frown: 
Ok je garde en tête le 8% pour les cendres , ça élimine du coup celles vers lesquelles je penchais  , c'est à dire les ultra premium direct  :Frown:  Dommage pour le reste elles avaient l'air pas mal du tout :
( *COMPOSITION*: viandes  déshydratées (poulet, dinde, agneau), graisse de volaille, pois, fécule  de pomme de terre,  pulpe de betterave,  tapioca, caroube, protéines  hydrolysées de poulet, huile de poisson (10% DHA), grain de lin,  luzerne, levure de bière, œufs déshydratés, chlorure de sodium, fructo  et mano-oligosaccharides, sulfate de chondroïtine et glucosamine,  lécithines. 
*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES*:  Protéines 40%, Teneur en matières grasses 20%, Fibre brute 2,5%, Acides  gras insaturés Oméga 6: 2,2%, Matière inorganique 9,5%, Humidité 8%,  Calcium 1,4%, Phosphore 1%, Acides gras insaturés Oméga 3: 0,4%. 
*ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS* (au kg): Vitamine A:  20.000UI, vitamine D3: 1.500UI, vitamine E: 400UI, taurine: 1.000mg,  carnitine: 400mg, E4 (Cuivre): 13mg, E1 (Fer): 46mg, E2 (Iode): 5mg, E8  (Sélénium): 0,3mg, E5 (Manganèse): 58mg, E6 (Zinc): 200mg,  DL-Méthionine: 200mg._ Avec antioxydants naturels d’extraits végétaux)

En fait dans mon choix de croquette je me suis fixé un budget de 5 euros le kilo donc elles rentrent toutes dedans ... Pour le choix de la viande je sais pas , j'ai juste lu qu'il valait mieux de la viande blanche que de la viande rouge , c'est exact ? 

Du coup en continuant à lire ce forum y'a une autre marque qui s'est ajoutée à la liste : les BLACK ANGUS JUNIOR , les retours sont apparemment très positifs, mais elles ont du riz brun complet moulu dans leur composition ( c'est vraiment moins bon pour le chien quand y' a des céréales ? )
_

----------


## vans

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour les croquettes avec céréales, y-a-t-il une céréale "meilleure" que les autres par exemple entre le riz, l'avoine...
> 
> Que pensez-vous de la composition de ces croquettes ?
> 
> http://www.ultrapremiumdirect.com/-croquettes-ultra-premium-grain-free/28-croquettes-sans-cereales-grand-chien-geant.html


La compo en elle meme est tres bien mais la compo analytique l'est beaucoup moins. Beaucoup trop de minéraux (cendre de 9,5% et 1,45% Ca/Ph)

Pour ce qui est des cereales, elles sont toutes mauvaises car inutile pour le chiens. Mais elles sont indispensable pour la fabrication de croquette. 

Je me pose pas mal de questions aussi sur la moins pire car j'ai lu récemment que le riz contenait un taux astronomique d'amidon, puis vient la pomme de terre, puis les céréales type avoine.
Donc vaut-il mieux de l'amidon ou des céréales avec des micotoxines

----------


## Flo13

Petite question pour compliquer le choix: les oméga 3 sont-ils à favoriser par rapport aux oméga 6, comme pour nous?

----------


## lagrenouille73

bonjour  , alors pour ceux que çà intéresse , voici la taille des croquettes acana chiot 
à gauche ,les acana puppy small breed et à droite les puppy and junior qui sont 2 fois plus grosses ....

----------


## svaro

Rebonjour tout le monde 

quelqu'un pour me dire si la composition suivante est bonne ? C'est pour un petit chiot de 3 mois ...

protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
humidité
acides gras oméga 3
acides gras oméga 6

39.0 %
18.0 %
2.5 %
8.0 %
1.3 %
1.14 %
8.5 %
0.62 %
 2.33%                        



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups j'ai oublié le reste de la composition dans mon précédent message : 

17 % de viande de poulet sans os, 17 % de viande de volaille  déshydratée, patates douces déshydratées, pommes de terre déshydratées, 7  % d'œufs déshydratés, 7 % de saumon sans arêtes, 5 % de hareng  déshydraté, 5 % de viande de canard déshydratée, petits pois, 4 % de  graisse de volaille, 3 % d'hydrolysat de poulet, 3 % de saumon  déshydraté, luzerne, 2 % de viande fraîche de canard sans os, amidon de  petits pois, protéines de petits pois, protéines de pommes de terre,  minéraux, vitamines, 0,5 % d'huile de saumon, psyllium, pommes,  carottes, épinards, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), algues marines,  camomille, graines d'anis, fenugrec, menthe poivrée, souci, fines herbes  déshydratées (thym, marjolaine, origan, persil, sauge), cranberries,  bactérie Enterococcus faecium. 

Merci d’avance pour vos avis éclairés

----------


## vans

svaro, ce sont les purizon puppy  je les ai reconnu car se sont les croquettes de mon loulou.
Perso, je les trouve tres tres bien, c'est un bon rapport/qualité prix.

----------


## svaro

Vans tu as un oeil de lynx  :: 
Elles sont suffisamment équilibrées donc ? Ce qui me faisait peur est la présence de pomme de terre , j'avais lu que c'était pas bon pour le chien ??

----------


## vans

ça dépend des chiens, certains la digère d'autre non. ça se verra si ton chien à des pétouillous réguliers et odorant ainsi que des selles molles. Apres faut juste aller progressivement dans la transition...

Elles sont bien équilibré, juste un peu de cendre 8% (limite du raisonnable) mais sur un chien en bonne santé cela ne pose aucun probleme.

----------


## svaro

La transition pour être sûr je peux la faire sur un mois ?
J'ai un petit souci pour les proportions car comme c'est un croisé je ne sais pas quel poids elle fera adulte , du coup pas simple de calculer la bonne ration

----------


## vans

Pour un croisé teckel / Shi Tzu, je dirai 6-7kg à l'age adulte.
Dans un premier temps, j'essayerai 50-60g de croquette en trois repas. Si elle ne mange pas tout, tu réduis ou si elle a vraiment faim tu augmentes, mais doucement. Il faut que tu pèse ta chienne toutes les semaines au départ pour surveiller son poids.
Apres avoir trouver le quantité, tu augmentes tous les mois jusqu'a atteindre son poids de forme. 

Pour la transition, perso, quatre semaines grand max car si les selles sont vraiment molles (liquide) c'est que le chien ne digère pas donc faut trouver une autre marque.
1 semaine 25/75, 1 semaine 50/50, 1 semaine 75/25 et 100% nouvelles

----------


## svaro

Merci Vans  :: 
C'est 50/60g par jour , ou 3 x 50/60g par jour ? 
Ok pour la transition du coup je ferai sur 3 semaine alors , pas envie de faire souffrir inutilement la ptite bestiole si jamais elle supporte pas les croquettes !

----------


## sebG26

> La compo en elle meme est tres bien mais la compo analytique l'est beaucoup moins. Beaucoup trop de minéraux (cendre de 9,5% et 1,45% Ca/Ph)
> 
> Pour ce qui est des cereales, elles sont toutes mauvaises car inutile pour le chiens. Mais elles sont indispensable pour la fabrication de croquette. 
> 
> Je me pose pas mal de questions aussi sur la moins pire car j'ai lu récemment que le riz contenait un taux astronomique d'amidon, puis vient la pomme de terre, puis les céréales type avoine.
> Donc vaut-il mieux de l'amidon ou des céréales avec des micotoxines


Harf, toujours quelques chose qui ne va pas !!!

C'est vraiment pas facile car même dans les sans céréales il faut voir la composition analytique ou alors il y a du riz, ou de la pomme de terre, ou de l'avoine...

Au final ça existe des croquettes de "bonne qualité" aux alentours de 4 euros max parce que les Orijen c'est le top mais je trouve le prix tout de même excessif, surtout que souvent ce type de croquettes c'est des sacs de 12kg max et j'ai un Cane Corso donc le sac fil vite. Pour le moment il est jeune et est au Exclusive Gosbi Lamb and Fish.

----------


## vans

Tu ne trouveras jamais la croquette parfaite. Le mieux reste le barf.
Il faut regarder tout en détail et meme si parfois tu trouves des croquettes avec un peu de cereales et avec des taux tres bien, il est preferable d'avoir un peu de cereales que des croquettes sans cereales mais avec des taux de merde.

Les gosbi sont pas mal. Termine la croissance de ton chien avec les memes croquettes surtout s'il les digère bien.

----------


## Simba78

> mets nous la composition et l'analyse


Pour mon chat Simba je donne les "Crocktail Sensitive sans céréale au saumon" :

*Ingrédients* : Saumon déshydraté (12% mini). Fécule de pomme de terre. Pois. Viandes déshydratées de poulet, canard, dinde. Graisse de canard. Graisse animale. Graines de lin. Viandes déshydratées. Protéines de pomme de terre. Fibres de pomme. Pulpe de betterave. Hydrolysats de protéines animales. Huile de colza. Chlorure d'ammonium. Autolysats de poissons (organolysats 0,6%). Chlorure de potassium. Extraits de plantes. Busserole. Bruyère. Méthionine. Canneberge. Vergette du Canada. Fructo-oligosaccharides. Yucca. Extraits de romarin. Taurine. Vitamines et oligo-éléments.
*
Caractéristiques analytiques* : 
- Protéines : 32%
- Matières grasses : 20%
- Matières minérales : 6,5%
- Cellulose : 2%
- Energie métabolisable : 3685 kcal/kg (15404 kJ/kg)
- Phosphore : 0,75%
- Calcium : 1,1%
- Sodium : 3 g/kg
- Potassium : 5,1 g/kg 
- Magnésium : 0,9 g/kg
- Acide linoléique : 26,3 g/kg 
- Acide alpha linoléique : 13,2 g/kg
- Lysine : 12,9 g/kg
- Méthionine : 7,3 g/kg
- Taurine : 1700 mg/kg
- Cuivre : 20 mg/kg
- Zinc : 105 mg/kg
- Manganèse : 110 mg/kg
- Iode : 11,3 mg/kg
- Sélénium : 0,45 mg/kg
- Vitamine A : 17500 Ul/kg 
- Vitamine D3 : 1600 Ul/kg
- Vitamine E : 230 Ul/kg
- Vitamine B1 : 106 mg/kg
- Vitamine B2 : 4,6 mg/kg
- Acide pantothénique : 13,1 mg/kg
- Vitamine B6 : 5,6 mg/kg
- Vitamine B12 : 0,02 mg/kg
- Vitamine PP : 52 mg/kg
- Biotine : 0,25 mg/kg
- Choline : 4000 mg/kg
- Acide folique : 1 mg/kg

Pour ma chienne Nala je donne les "Prestige Adulte Sensible sans céréale au saumon" :

*Ingrédients* : Viandes déshydratées de poulet, canard et de dinde. Fécule de  pomme de terre. Pois. Saumon déshydraté (8%). Graisse animale. Fibres de pomme. Graisse de canard. Graines de lin. Hydrolysats de protéines animales. Fibres de fève. Huile de colza. Artichaut. Carottes déshydratées. Autolysats de poissons (organolysats 0,6%). Fructo-oligosaccharides. Algues marines déshydratées. Levure de bière. Extraits de romarin. Argile. Conservateurs. Vitamines et oligo-éléments.
*
Caractéristiques analytiques* : 
- Protéines : 28%
- Matières grasses : 18%
- Matières minérales : 6%
- Cellulose : 3%
- Energie métabolisable : 4100 kcal/kg (17138 kJ/kg)
- Phosphore : 0,9%
- Calcium : 1,2%
- Sodium : 3 g/kg
- Potassium : 5 g/kg 
- Magnésium : 1,3 g/kg
- Acide linoléique : 22,3 g/kg 
- Acide alpha linoléique : 11,8 g/kg
- Lysine : 15,1 g/kg
- Méthionine : 4,3 g/kg
- Cuivre : 23 mg/kg
- Zinc : 291 mg/kg
- Zinc chélaté : 51 mg/kg
- Manganèse : 49 mg/kg
- Iode : 13 mg/kg
- Sélénium : 0,7 mg/kg
- Vitamine A : 14000 Ul/kg 
- Vitamine D3 : 1000 Ul/kg
- Vitamine E : 150 Ul/kg
- Vitamine B1 : 51 mg/kg
- Vitamine B2 : 11,2 mg/kg
- Acide pantothénique : 31,5 mg/kg
- Vitamine B6 : 13 mg/kg
- Vitamine B12 : 0,27 mg/kg
- Vitamine PP : 31 mg/kg
- Biotine : 0,9 mg/kg
- Choline : 1780 mg/kg
- Acide folique : 1,5 mg/kg

----------


## napalm

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aiguiller pour une marque de croquettes pour ma chienne, elle a 4ans et elle fait environ 8kg et a tendance a grossir très très vite...

Actuellement elle est aux Acana Light & Fit mais j'aimerais arrêter les light pour en choisir des normales mais qui ne font pas trop grossir. On a déjà tenté Orijen et elle a gonflé comme un ballon en très peu de temps.

J'ai regardé un peu sur nourrir comme la nature mais je suis un peu perdue.

Une idée ?

----------


## sebG26

> Tu ne trouveras jamais la croquette parfaite. Le mieux reste le barf.
> Il faut regarder tout en détail et meme si parfois tu trouves des croquettes avec un peu de cereales et avec des taux tres bien, il est preferable d'avoir un peu de cereales que des croquettes sans cereales mais avec des taux de merde.
> 
> Les gosbi sont pas mal. Termine la croissance de ton chien avec les memes croquettes surtout s'il les digère bien.


En fait je me tâte à passer aux Purizon soit tout de suite en passant sur les puppy ou alors attendre et passer sur les adultes une fois la croissance terminée.

Ou alors les Acana classique une fois mon chien adulte.

D'ailleurs les Exclusive of Gosbi Junior je peux les donner jusqu'à quel âge pour un Cane Corso : 24 mois ?

Il les digère bien, par contre je dois donner beaucoup plus que la ration indiquée pour qu'il prenne du poids et ce qui m'ennuie du coup c'est qu'il y a du riz (elles ne sont pas sans céréales mais dans mon budget on m'avait dit qu'elles étaient très bien)

----------


## vans

> Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aiguiller pour une marque de croquettes pour ma chienne, elle a 4ans et elle fait environ 8kg et a tendance a grossir très très vite...
> 
> Actuellement elle est aux Acana Light & Fit mais j'aimerais arrêter les light pour en choisir des normales mais qui ne font pas trop grossir. On a déjà tenté Orijen et elle a gonflé comme un ballon en très peu de temps.
> 
> J'ai regardé un peu sur nourrir comme la nature mais je suis un peu perdue.
> 
> Une idée ?


Franchement, je resterai sur cette gamme car elle est peu grasse (10%) et peu de glucide (31%). Si ton chien ne grossit pas et qu'il est en bonne santé avec, je ne changerai pas.
Les autres croquettes peu gras remonte à 14% donc 4% en plus. Ce qui signifie réduire la quantité de croquette au risque d'affamé ton chien.
Les exemples sont : 
Acana senior (14% MG, 34% glucide)
Gosbi senior (14% MG, 39% glucide)
Maxima senior (14%MG, 28% glucide)
Nutrivet dietetic&care (15%, 28,5% glucide)




> En fait je me tâte à passer aux Purizon soit tout de suite en passant sur les puppy ou alors attendre et passer sur les adultes une fois la croissance terminée.
> 
> Ou alors les Acana classique une fois mon chien adulte.
> 
> D'ailleurs les Exclusive of Gosbi Junior je peux les donner jusqu'à quel âge pour un Cane Corso : 24 mois ?
> 
> Il les digère bien, par contre je dois donner beaucoup plus que la ration indiquée pour qu'il prenne du poids et ce qui m'ennuie du coup c'est qu'il y a du riz (elles ne sont pas sans céréales mais dans mon budget on m'avait dit qu'elles étaient très bien)


Chez purizon, il n'y a pas de grande différence entre puppy et adult, c'est juste l'espèce de la viande qui change. 
Dans les acana classic, tu as quand mm pas mal de céréale (44% glucide) soit plus que les gosbi que tu as actuellement.
Tu peux donner les gosbi tout au long de sa vie car elles sont pas mal proportionnée mais trop de glucide à mon gout.


La plus part des gammes puppy, adult, light, .... sont là en tant que marketing, il faut prendre le temps de décrypter la liste des ingrédients et les analyses.

----------


## Flo13

> ….. On a déjà tenté Orijen et elle a gonflé comme un ballon en très peu de temps.


S'il s'agit vraiment de gonflement (et non de prise de graisse) c'est peut-être parce qu'il y a trop de fibres.
J'ai arrêté les Orijen pour ma chienne pour cette raison.

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour !

Quelqu'un peut me dire a quelle page se trouve le récap' des bonnes friandises ?

Et si quelqu'un a des friandises pas trop petite a me conseillez ? Car la j'ai les click bits et c'est trop trop petit pour ma chienne (cane corso) 

merci!

----------


## sebG26

> Franchement, je resterai sur cette gamme car elle est peu grasse (10%) et peu de glucide (31%). Si ton chien ne grossit pas et qu'il est en bonne santé avec, je ne changerai pas.
> Les autres croquettes peu gras remonte à 14% donc 4% en plus. Ce qui signifie réduire la quantité de croquette au risque d'affamé ton chien.
> Les exemples sont : 
> Acana senior (14% MG, 34% glucide)
> Gosbi senior (14% MG, 39% glucide)
> Maxima senior (14%MG, 28% glucide)
> Nutrivet dietetic&care (15%, 28,5% glucide)
> 
> 
> ...


Du coup pour le moment entre la compo et le prix tout en adulte j'ai retenu Maxima Optima Grain Free, Purizon et wolfood.

Du coup si je souhaite changer il convient mieux de le faire quand (vu que puppy/adultes c'est purement marketing) attendre tout de même la fin de croissance de mon chien ou je peux le faire tout de suite en respectant une phase de transition et donc le passer en croquettes adultes ?

----------


## bobfan

Bonjour
J' ai un chiot bobtail de 3 mois qui est aux croquettes happy dog données par son éleveur. J.'aimerais les changer pour des sans céréales.
Que me conseilleriez vous  ? Merci pour vos réponses

----------


## vans

> Bonjour
> J' ai un chiot bobtail de 3 mois qui est aux croquettes happy dog données par son éleveur. J.'aimerais les changer pour des sans céréales.
> Que me conseilleriez vous  ? Merci pour vos réponses


Tu peux aller faire un tour à la page 358 (si je me trompe pas  ) ou il y a un récapitulatif de toutes les croquettes sans céréales



> Du coup pour le moment entre la compo et le prix tout en adulte j'ai retenu Maxima Optima Grain Free, Purizon et wolfood.
> 
> Du coup si je souhaite changer il convient mieux de le faire quand (vu que puppy/adultes c'est purement marketing) attendre tout de même la fin de croissance de mon chien ou je peux le faire tout de suite en respectant une phase de transition et donc le passer en croquettes adultes ?


Je pencherai plus sur les purizon ou les wolfood (mais poulet) car le rapport phosphocacique est plus adapté aux grand chien
Apres si la présence de riz te dérange, tu peux faire la transition maintenant cela ne passe pas de probleme. Comme il s'agit de deux gammes sans céréale, normalement la transition devrait bien se passer. C'est moins pire que de passer de céréales à sans céréales. Jme souviens que la transition a été difficile pour mon second chien.

----------


## sebG26

> Tu peux aller faire un tour à la page 358 (si je me trompe pas  ) ou il y a un récapitulatif de toutes les croquettes sans céréales
> 
> Je pencherai plus sur les purizon ou les wolfood (mais poulet) car le rapport phosphocacique est plus adapté aux grand chien
> Apres si la présence de riz te dérange, tu peux faire la transition maintenant cela ne passe pas de probleme. Comme il s'agit de deux gammes sans céréale, normalement la transition devrait bien se passer. C'est moins pire que de passer de céréales à sans céréales. Jme souviens que la transition a été difficile pour mon second chien.



C'est ce que je pensais plutôt Purizon ou Wolfood...et du coup si je devais faire un choix entre les deux ? Purizon plus de protéine et bon rapport Ca/P mais plus de cendre que Wolfood. Je pencherai tout de même sur Purizon.

----------


## vans

Pareil je pencherai sur les purizon

----------


## sebG26

Parfait ! merci pour ton aide.

----------


## vans

Apres avoir fait quelque recherche sur les taux de glucides dans les differentes céréales et féculents, il est réelement mieux de donner des croquettes avec des pdt ou du riz.
Voici ce que j'ai relevé pour 100g :
- Riz : 28g de glucides
- Pomme de terre : 20g de glucides
- Maïs : 74g de glucides
- Avoine : 58g de glucides
- Blé: 70g de glucides
- Orge: 73g de glucides
Bien entendu, il faut regarder les autres paramètres pour trouver les bonnes croquettes

----------


## virgienut

Par contre, il semblerait qu'il y ai aussi une valeur qui est intéressante,  c'est l'indice glycémie (IG). Les aliments sont classés de 0 à 100 en fonction de leur effet sur le taux de sucre dans le sang. Le maïs et le riz blanc ont un IG élevés.  Les céréales qui se digèrent lentement (avoine et lentilles) ont un IG faible. Un IG élevé favoriserait la prise de poids et le développement du diabète .Et un IG faible limiterai l élévation de la glycémie . 
L'avoine epointe: IG 42 (faible)

J'ai trouvé cette info sur le site Acana, il faudrait faire plus de recherche pour confirmer ceci et avoir les chiffres des autres céréales.

----------


## vans

Je me penche aussi dessus mais j'ai pas fini mes petites recherches :P

----------


## Poupoune 73

@simba78: taux de poisson ridiculement faible pour un chat (17%) même en 1er ingrédient, ensuite que des ingrédients végétaux fortement dosés en protéines (végétales, donc ça pose pb)
idem pour la 2e compo, trop peu de viande et trop d'ingrédients végétaux. l'exemple même du mauvais "sans céréales"

----------


## sebG26

Désolé de revenir là dessus mais c'est pour ma culture personnelle.

Je reviens sur le taux de cendre des Ultra Premium Direct, voici une réponse donnée sur le site car une personne sinquiétait du taux relativement élevé de 9.5%

                                                          Ultra Premium Direct says:                
                     27 février 2015 at 8 h 16 min                     

_Bonjour,
Concernant le taux de cendre, dans nos croquettes il est effectivement  un peu plus élevé que ce que lon peut voir sur dautres marques, mais  il est à mettre en rapport avec un taux dhumidité très bas. En effet  nous ne rajoutons pas deau dans nos croquettes, ce qui fait  mathématiquement monter les autres taux. Il est aussi en lien avec notre  taux de viande très élevé. Du fait quelles sont moins humides que les  autres croquettes en sans céréales, votre chien va donc plus boire, ce  que constate tous nos clients en sans céréales, et donc ses reins  travailleront correctement.
Pour plus dinformations, nhésitez pas à nous contacter au 05 64 25 03 08.
_
_Cordialement,
Léquipe Ultra Premium Direct

_Quoiqu'il en soit,  cela ne modifie pas le taux qui reste trop élevé non ?

De plus il est indiqué qu'il n'y a pas de rajout d'eau dans ces croquettes mais l'eau est "bonne"_,_ la viande n'est-elle pas constitué de pas mal d'eau_._ J'ai d'ailleurs lu qu'il était conseillé de réhydrater les croquettes.

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour, j'ai besoin de vos avis. Je viens de passer ma chienne cane corso de 5mois bientôt au nutrivet dietetic and care.

D'après les taux et la compo c'est celle qui me paraissait les mieux. Sauf que sur le papier c'est écrit que c'est pour les adulte ou chien âgé du coup mon copain me dit qu'elle sont pas adopté à notre lououte. Il me met le doute. 

Qu'en pensez vous ?! Je dois changer ?

----------


## bouba92

Ultra premium je les ai appelé pour leur demander où étaient fabriquées leurs croquettes et ils ont refusé de me le dire! Genre "secret professionnel"....aprés m'avoir dit oui une partie est fabriquée en France et une autre à l'étranger, on ne peut vous dire où.....ça n'inspire pas confiance!

----------


## vans

@seb : les UPD ont un taux de cendre tres élevé. Meme si le taux d'humidité est bas, cela n'est pas une véritable excuse car toutes les croquette ont un taux d'humidité bas. 
De maniere général, il faut toujours regarder les taux sur la basse de la matière sèche. C'est la meilleure façon pour comparer les croquettes et les boites.
Ce taux de cendre élevé peut-etre expliquer par la présence de carcasse.
Il est toujours préférable de donner les croquette réhydrater. C'est mieux pour la digestion. Mais certains chiens n'aiment pas. 


@toutouil : Tes croquettes sont adaptées pour ton chien. Car taux de prot tres intéressant, MG basse donc ton chien ne va pas grossir rapidement, rapport phosphocalcique de 1,2% = pas mal pour un grand chien mm s'il est préférable d'etre proche de 1%.
Pour moi, c'est nikel

----------


## lily130/8

les upd contiennent 8% d'humidité, comme la plupart des autres croquettes. certaines en contiennent 10%, mais pas plus, ça ne justifie donc pas un écart du taux de cendres aussi important.

----------


## bouba92

Réponse d'upd : je ne vois pas en quoi un taux de viande élevé ferait monter le taux de cendres??
Amoins qu'ils ne mettent des carcasses??

----------


## toutouill3

> @toutouil : Tes croquettes sont adaptées pour ton chien. Car taux de prot tres intéressant, MG basse donc ton chien ne va pas grossir rapidement, rapport phosphocalcique de 1,2% = pas mal pour un grand chien mm s'il est préférable d'etre proche de 1%.
> Pour moi, c'est nikel


Merci de ton avis !

----------


## Jedaï.bzh

Bonjour,

Jedaï, Cavalier King Charles mâle de 8 mois mercredi, a été castré 4 jours avant ses 6 mois.

Depuis son sevrage, il est aux Royal Canin mini Junior, que j'ai continué à lui donner car c'est mon premier chien et que je n'étais pas bien renseignée sur la nourriture canine.

Après sa stérilisation, son vétérinaire m'a conseillé de lui donner des Royal Canin mini pour chiens stérilisés (30% de protéines, 13% de matières grasses, 5,2% de cendres et Ca/P : 1,07).
Bien sûr j'ai dit que j'allais réfléchir car je sais maintenant que ce ne sont pas de bonnes croquettes.

Du coup je me suis renseignée et j'ai choisi de lui donner des Acana Light and Fit (35% de protéines, 10% de matières grasses et rapport Ca/P de 1,5).
J'ai commencé la transition il y a 5 jours et il les adore et niveau digestif aucun problème. Cependant je trouve qu'il a faim plus rapidement donc j'ai augmenté légèrement les doses (110g par jour en 2 fois au lieu de 100g pour un petit Jedaï de 7kg).

Face à ce constat que des croquettes avec plus de viandes et des céréales de meilleures qualités lui conviennent, je réfléchis vers des croquettes sans céréales.

En effet, Jedaï n'étant pas en surpoids, est ce indispensable de lui donner des croquettes light comme me l'a recommandé le vétérinaire où est ce que je pourrais le passer ensuite (pas tout de suite pour pas faire trop de changements d'un coup) à des croquettes d'encore meilleures qualités, les Origen ?
Donc plus de (bonnes) protéines mais aussi plus de matières grasses et plus caloriques : aux alentours de 3800kcal/kg pour les Origen contre 3400kcal/kg pour les RC mini stérilisés et 3100kcal/kg pour les Acana Light.


Que me conseillez vous de faire ?
Sachant que niveau budget, vu son poids et après plusieurs calculs je peux me permettre de passer sur les Origen si vraiment c'est le meilleur choix pour mon Jedaï.

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonjour !

J'ai besoin de vos précieux conseils pour une adoptante.
Elle adopte une chienne taille moyenne âgée de 6 mois et lui a acheté des Pedigree Vital Junior. 
Elle a déjà une chienne type malinois qui mange des Purina Dog Chow (poulet ou dinde car elle est très fragile de l'intestin).
Je lui ai expliqué que ce n'était vraiment pas de la bonne qualité, elle ne le savait pas. Attention je ne lui jette pas du tout la pierre ! Au contraire, elle est prête à prendre les conseils que je lui donnerai.
Quelles croquettes je peux lui proposer ? Sachant qu'elle paye les Purina Dog Chow environ 35 le sac de 15kgs (qui lui dure 3 mois avec sa chienne) soit à peine 250 le kilo donc je ne vais pas lui proposer des croquettes à 5 le kilo.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !

----------


## lily130/8

> Bonjour,
> 
> Jedaï, Cavalier King Charles mâle de 8 mois mercredi, a été castré 4 jours avant ses 6 mois.
> 
> Depuis son sevrage, il est aux Royal Canin mini Junior, que j'ai continué à lui donner car c'est mon premier chien et que je n'étais pas bien renseignée sur la nourriture canine.
> 
> Après sa stérilisation, son vétérinaire m'a conseillé de lui donner des Royal Canin mini pour chiens stérilisés (30% de protéines, 13% de matières grasses, 5,2% de cendres et Ca/P : 1,07).
> Bien sûr j'ai dit que j'allais réfléchir car je sais maintenant que ce ne sont pas de bonnes croquettes.
> 
> ...


à ta place je le passerai aux origen, surtout si les acana ne lui conviennent pas vraiment



> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai besoin de vos précieux conseils pour une adoptante.
> Elle adopte une chienne taille moyenne âgée de 6 mois et lui a acheté des Pedigree Vital Junior. 
> Elle a déjà une chienne type malinois qui mange des Purina Dog Chow (poulet ou dinde car elle est très fragile de l'intestin).
> Je lui ai expliqué que ce n'était vraiment pas de la bonne qualité, elle ne le savait pas. Attention je ne lui jette pas du tout la pierre ! Au contraire, elle est prête à prendre les conseils que je lui donnerai.
> Quelles croquettes je peux lui proposer ? Sachant qu'elle paye les Purina Dog Chow environ 35€ le sac de 15kgs (qui lui dure 3 mois avec sa chienne) soit à peine 2€50 le kilo donc je ne vais pas lui proposer des croquettes à 5€ le kilo.
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


comme bon rapport qualité/prix, je vois lukullus, mais peut être que d'autres personnes auront d'autres marques à conseiller. 
elles sont à 2.90€/kg sur zooplus: http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...quettes/153573

----------


## Jedaï.bzh

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. 
Là il est encore en transition, mais ses crottes qui étaient bien au départ étaient très très molles aujourd'hui...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci lily ! Si je pouvais lui donner 2 marques, comme ça elle peut faire son choix.

----------


## grisbouilli

> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. 
> Là il est encore en transition, mais ses crottes qui étaient bien au départ étaient très très molles aujourd'hui...


(en effet, les RC, c'est vraiment beurk  :Smile: )

Les Acana Light and Fit, c'est vraiment pour des chiens en surpoids, pour les faire maigrir. 
Et 10% de MG, c'est bien trop peu pour un chien de 8 mois, encore en croissance. Et qui en plus, n'est même pas en surpoids.
Et ce n'est pas parce qu'un chien est castré qu'il va forcément prendre du poids, loin de là. Donc, en effet, pas utile du tout de lui donner une alimentation light en prévision.

Les Orijen, c'est l'idéal, oui. Mais pas mal de chiens ne les supportent pas (selles molles ou diarrhées). 
Pour éviter ça, il faut faire une transition très lente et surtout ne pas surdoser (une surdose entraîne très souvent des selles molles ou diarrhée). Aider le système digestif avec des probiotiques lors de la transition, est souvent une bonne précaution.
D'ailleurs, si tu as augmenté les doses d'Acana car ton chien a faim (pas étonnant puisque ce sont des croquettes light), c'est peut-être cette augmentation de la dose qui est cause de ses selles très molles. Ou alors une transition trop rapide.
Mais je lis souvent que beaucoup de chiens ont du mal avec les Acana aussi.

Outre les Orijen, comme bonnes croquettes sans céréales, il y a aussi les Applaws, Brit Carnilove, Maxima grain free, Wolfood Chicken et d'autres que j'oublie. Voir page 358 pour la liste de croquettes valables.

Avant de le passer aux Orijen ou autre, peut-être attendre que ses selles redeviennent correctes.
Je ne sais pas où tu en es dans la transition, quelle proportion d'Acana et quelle proportion de RC, mais s'il a des selles très molles, peut-être revenir un peu en arrière jusqu'à l'obtention de selles correctes et ne pas s'évertuer avec les Acana si ça ne va pas, d'autant plus que les light ne sont pas adaptées pour lui.

----------


## Jedaï.bzh

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse extrêmement détaillée !

Ça me confirme que mon choix pour les Acana Light après que mon vétérinaire m'ai dit de prendre absolument des croquettes light n'ai pas le meilleur...

Comme je passe de croquettes avec pratiquement aucune viande (RC) aux Acana qui malgré la présence d'avoine ont pas mal de viandes, j'ai prévu une transition très longue sur 5 semaines (j'en suis au 5ème jour de la semaine 1) :
- semaine 1 : 2 fois 40g RC + 2 fois 10g Acana (j'ai rajouté 2 fois 5g donc...).
- semaine 2 : 2 fois 30g RC + 2 fois 20g Acana.
- semaine 3 : 2 fois 20g RC + 2 fois 30g Acana.
- semaine 4 : 2 fois 10g RC + 2 fois 40 g Acana.
- semaine 5 (juste histoire de finir les RC) : 2 fois 5g RC + 2 fois 45g Acana.


De toute façon j'ai acheté 3 sacs de 2,27kg de Acana Light and Fit donc je ne passerais pas tout de suite aux Origen ou autre. Il aura au moins un sac entier de Acana avant de refaire une transition. 

J'ai vu les autres marques, mais je dois avouer que malgré le prix (ça me reviendrait à moins de 20/mois c'est encore raisonnable je trouve), la renommée de la marque Origen me rassure.
J'ai quand même regardé un peu Applaws et Carnilove. J'ai peut être tort mais Origen m'inspire plus confiance. 
J'achèterai le plus petit sac pour tester et si jamais il ne supporte pas j'essaierai Carnilove puis Applaws si jamais il y a besoin.

Pour une transition entre Acana light et Origen, sur 4 semaines c'est bien ? Avec les doses que j'ai donné pour la transition actuelle ?

----------


## lily130/8

> Merci lily ! Si je pouvais lui donner 2 marques, comme ça elle peut faire son choix.


en mieux, mas aussi plus chères tu as acana adult dog à 3.78€/kg, ça reste un bon rapport qualité/prix

----------


## vans

> Merci lily ! Si je pouvais lui donner 2 marques, comme ça elle peut faire son choix.


Elle est prête à mettre combien au maximum ? car pour 3€ au kilo, il n'y a pas grand chose. Les lukullus comme la dit lily est le meilleur rapport qualité/prix. Apres il y a les Josera mais c'est à base de farine animale sauf le gamme Sensi à 3,50kg (sur nourrir comme la nature)


Jeidai : 
Je ne comprends pas ta transition, tu fais deux repas par jour ? Par exemple, pour une repas en 1ere semaine tu donnes 40g de RC avec 10gr d'acana ? Si c'est sa ta transition est bonne.
Mais si ton chien à des selles molles, ralenti la transition surtout au début pour que son organisme s'habitue à avoir plus de viande.
Les orijen sont les mieux mais te fixe pas dessus car si ton chien n'arrive pas à les digérer, tu seras tres déçu.

----------


## Jedaï.bzh

Oui, je lui donne 2 repas par jour, 100g en tout.

Je ne me fixe pas sur les Orijen, si ça ne lui convient pas tant mieux pour mon budget :-) mais j'aimerais le mieux possible comme nourriture pour lui, tout en restant aux croquettes.

----------


## Loupiotte21

vans, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas osé lui demander.
Je vais lui proposer les Lukullus, les Acana Adult Dog et les Josera Sensi.
Les Josera Sensi, elle peut prendre junior et adulte sans distinction ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

josera la seule gamme potable c'est le poulet riz 26/16
exclusive of gosbi est pas mal aussi
après ça sert pas à grand chose de ne regarder que le prix d'achat, ce qui compte c'est le prix de revient  :Smile:  une croquette de qualité bien calorique tu vas en donner nettement moins. je donne des quantités de brit carnilove poulet vraiment ridicules à ma bergère, surtout au vu de son activité physique

pour la transition de mon expérience perso si c'est trop long c'est pas bon : l'organisme ne parvient pas à assimiler 2 produits de qualité aussi divergente et c'est ça qui le dérange. enfin si tant est qu'on peut parler de qualité pour ce qui concerne royal caca lol.

----------


## soniaidir

*Petit frère de Maxima Grain Free,* *Optima Grain Free, sans céréales,* 
*
Est ce que ce sont des bonnes croquettes et est ce que c'est pour tous types de chiens ?*

*
**

*

----------


## vans

Merci poupoune pour la precision, j'avais oublié l'existence des josera 26/16 qui est bien mieux que les sensi.
Si ton adoptante loupiotte prend les sensi, que se soit adult ou junior c'est pareil. Il n'y a pas grande difference.

----------


## vans

> *Petit frère de Maxima Grain Free,* *Optima Grain Free, sans céréales,* 
> *
> Est ce que ce sont des bonnes croquettes et est ce que c'est pour tous types de chiens ?*
> 
> *
> **
> 
> *


Beaucoup trop de cendre 9% et rapport phosphocalcique trop élevé aussi 1,5%

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Merci poupoune pour la precision, j'avais oublié l'existence des josera 26/16 qui est bien mieux que les sensi.
> Si ton adoptante loupiotte prend les sensi, que se soit adult ou junior c'est pareil. Il n'y a pas grande difference.


oui enfin les sensi si ma mémoire est bonne c'est maïs en 1er ingrédient...

optima grain free c'est une grosse blague laisse tomber, en 1er ingrédient 14% de bidoche uniquement - et fraiche, donc après déshydratation pour les croquettes y'en reste plus rien, ensuite on a des pois, c'est ce qui donne ce fort taux de protéines mais elles sont d'origine végétale quoi. et le prix est indécent, vu le taux de viande ridicule

----------


## vans

> oui enfin les sensi si ma mémoire est bonne c'est maïs en 1er ingrédient...


non c'est du riz mais pour 3 du kg faut pas s'attendre a avoir bcp de bidoche non plus. C'est toujours mieux que les purina :')

----------


## Simba78

> @simba78: taux de poisson ridiculement faible pour un chat (17%) même en 1er ingrédient, ensuite que des ingrédients végétaux fortement dosés en protéines (végétales, donc ça pose pb)
> idem pour la 2e compo, trop peu de viande et trop d'ingrédients végétaux. l'exemple même du mauvais "sans céréales"



Pour le sans céréale pour chat il y a pas mal d'ingrédients d'origine animale dans les premiers ingrédients, et comme les pourcentages ne sont pas indiqués en dehors du saumon "12% mini" je ne vois pas sur quoi tu te bases pour dire ça. 
Idem pour les sans céréales chien en fait...

----------


## VENUS59

Lilly où achètes tu tes acana adult dog à 3.78 € le kg ??
Merci pour l'info.

----------


## vans

Venus : c'est sur z.fr mais sur le z.es elles sont à 3,33€/kg pour des paquets de 18kg

----------


## grisbouilli

> Beaucoup trop de cendre 9% et rapport phosphocalcique trop élevé aussi 1,5%


A propos du taux de cendres, je viens de lire un avis (qui m'a interpellée) de Mr Faure sur NCLN en réponse à qqun qui lui posait la question à propos du taux de cendre de 9,5% des Maxima grain free senior : 

Voici ma position sur les cendres dont on parle beaucoup, et souvent de manière simpliste et erronée.
D'abord, les cendres ne sont pas des 'toxiques' comme le croient certains, cela correpond aux minéraux dont un grand nombre, calcium, phosphore, magnésium, sodium.... sont indispensables dans beaucoup de métabolismes , croissance et structure osseuse, contraction musculaire , équilibre ionique  cellulaire etc...
Donc ne pas les diaboliser , ensuite ne pas s'en servir d'étalon pour juger un produit , l'équation taux de cendres bas = bon produit , taux de cendres élevé = mauvais produit est fausse , c'est bien plus compliqué que cela !
La viande contient naturellement des minéraux et souvent , plus elle est présente , plus le taux sera élevé , c'est logique , on peut faire un produit bourrés de céréales et de protéines végétales avec un taux de cendres bas , cela n'en fera pas un bon produit ! 
Après il y a viande et viande, c'est vrai, et plus il y aura de muscle avec une faible proportion d'os et de carcasse , plus le taux sera bas .
Quels sont les taux  tolérables? on considère que jusqu'à 10% il n'y a pas de danger pour un chien en bonne santé .
On sait aussi que sur un chien en insuffisance cardiaque et rénale (souvent associées) il faudra surveiller les taux de phosphore et de sodium, c'est une réalité médicale .
Par contre le raisonnement inverse est faux , à ma connaissance , aucune étude scientifique n'a pu prouvé une prévalence plus élevée de l'insuffisance rénale chez un chien  consommant un produit à 8.5% de cendres plutôt que sur un autre à 6% .
En résumé , il faut faire preuve de pondération dans l'interprétation du taux de cendres , aujourd'hui les mauvais produits avec 12% de cendres et trop de farine d'os  se font rares et de toute façon , absents de notre site !

Sinon, je rejoins bien sûr l'avis de Poupoune sur les Optima grain free.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci beaucoup poupoune, je vais lui proposer celle la, en plus elles sont moins chère que les Sensi.
Exclusive of Gosbi c'est n'importe lequel ici https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...a7es1ma27.html ?
Je comprends bien l'histoire du prix d'achat et de revient mais il faut pouvoir "sauter le pas"  :Smile:  Je veux dire que psychologiquement on pense au prix d'achat.

Oui le but vans c'est vraiment de lui proposer mieux que les purina, chacun fait en fonction de son budget  :Smile:

----------


## VENUS59

Tu peux me mettre les liens STP   !!!!
Merci.

----------


## Ortie

Bonjour à tous !  

Comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai arrêté RC en découvrant que la qualité n'était pas là. Sur vos conseils (YenZ en particulier), j'ai essayé pas mal de bonnes croquettes (Orijen, Applaws etc), mais mon chien n'en supportait aucune (diarrhées). Finalement on a trouvé un équilibre avec Platinum Poulet adulte.

Cela va bientôt faire un an que mon loulou mange ces croquettes et tout se passe bien. Cependant aujourd'hui j'aimerais bien ré-essayer de passer à des croquettes de meilleure qualité : celles qu'il avait le moins mal tolérées l'année dernière, à savoir Brit Carnilove. (Je ne crois pas me tromper en pensant que la compo/analyse de Brit Carnilove est meilleure que celle de Platinum, avec moins de glucides, un rapport Ca/P plus raisonnable ? Concernant les protéines c'est plus compliqué, je n'ai jamais bien compris comment faire pour comparer les analyses de croq ayant des taux d'humidité différents...)

Voici ma question : Pensez-vous que ça vaut le coup de tenter, qu'il y a une chance que ça passe aujourd'hui, alors que ça n'avait pas trop bien marché il y a 1 an ? 

A noter que :
1) j'avais fait un peu d'excès de zèle l'année dernière, en faisant de longues transitions (j'ai appris depuis que ce n'était pas forcément une bonne chose de faire trop long...). Je ne referai pas la même erreur cette fois-ci. 
2) Je pense essayer d'aider un peu la transition cette fois-ci avec de l'ultra-levure
3) Mon chien avait 7-8 mois lors de ma première tentative, il est adulte aujourd'hui (petite race).

En vous remerciant par avance (ne serait-ce que de m'avoir lue. )

----------


## armamauni

Bonjour à tous, 
je suis nouvelle sur le forum et je suis assez désespérée niveau croquettes.
Léone, une berger allemand de 5 mois a des soucis digestifs. 
Elle a la diarrhée en fin de journée.
Elle n'a aucun soucis médical.
Du coup je cherche des croquettes qui lui conviendrait. J'ai testé les joséra sensi junior, les exclusive of gosbi junior et les orijen mais àa chaque fois c'est la cata avec un léger plus pour les gosbi.
J'ai entendu parler ici des platinum,  wolfood chicken, gosbi grain free...
Merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils.

Ah oui et une dernière chose, elle ne mange que les croquettes si elles sont mouillées et je me demande si faire une gamelle de pâtée le matin et une de croquettes le soir ne serait pas une bonne idée. J'ai lu que l'humide serait bien plus assimilé.

----------


## vans

> A propos du taux de cendres, je viens de lire un avis (qui m'a interpellée) de Mr Faure sur NCLN en réponse à qqun qui lui posait la question à propos du taux de cendre de 9,5% des Maxima grain free senior : 
> 
> Voici ma position sur les cendres dont on parle beaucoup, et souvent de manière simpliste et erronée.
> D'abord, les cendres ne sont pas des 'toxiques' comme le croient certains, cela correpond aux minéraux dont un grand nombre, calcium, phosphore, magnésium, sodium.... sont indispensables dans beaucoup de métabolismes , croissance et structure osseuse, contraction musculaire , équilibre ionique  cellulaire etc...
> Donc ne pas les diaboliser , ensuite ne pas s'en servir d'étalon pour juger un produit , l'équation taux de cendres bas = bon produit , taux de cendres élevé = mauvais produit est fausse , c'est bien plus compliqué que cela !
> La viande contient naturellement des minéraux et souvent , plus elle est présente , plus le taux sera élevé , c'est logique , on peut faire un produit bourrés de céréales et de protéines végétales avec un taux de cendres bas , cela n'en fera pas un bon produit ! 
> Après il y a viande et viande, c'est vrai, et plus il y aura de muscle avec une faible proportion d'os et de carcasse , plus le taux sera bas .
> Quels sont les taux  tolérables? on considère que jusqu'à 10% il n'y a pas de danger pour un chien en bonne santé .
> On sait aussi que sur un chien en insuffisance cardiaque et rénale (souvent associées) il faudra surveiller les taux de phosphore et de sodium, c'est une réalité médicale .
> ...


J'avais déja vu ce commentaire, je suis d'accord avec ce que dit Mr Faure. 
Mais je trouve quand meme vachement élevé 10% de cendre et lui meme le dit tres bien, c'est un signe de présence de carcasse. Donc plus il est bas mieux c'est. 
Si tu regardes bien les croquettes avec pas mal de viande désossé, le % de cendre tourne dans les 7-8%, je me base sur ce constat. 
De plus, l'apport important de minéraux n'est pas bon non plus pour l'ossature, .... 



> Oui le but vans c'est vraiment de lui proposer mieux que les purina, chacun fait en fonction de son budget


Ce n'était pas un critique chacun fait comme il peut pour nourrir son (ses) loulou  :Smile: 



> Tu peux me mettre les liens STP   !!!!
> Merci.


Voilou 
http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...cassics/215170

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je ne l'ai pas pris pour une critique ne t'inquiète pas, c'était juste pour confirmer ce que tu disais  :Big Grin:

----------


## audy78

Me voilà de retour avec mon chien difficile et très sensible au niveau digestif.
Je suis désespérée et du coup j'en viens à faire n'importe quoi niveau nourriture.

Je rappelle qu'il était au RC adult stérilisé à la spa.
Je l'ai ensuite passé aux orijen: une cata: diarrhées en permanence.
Puis je l'ai passé aux gosbi agneaux et riz: au début ça allait, et puis il s'est lassé et c'est comme ça depuis des mois: un coup il faut mettre du yaourt, un coup des kiris (on ne hurle pas).
J'ai tenté avec les TOTW saumon: même chose. au début ça va, puis il faut se battre.
Là je suis en vacances, je suis partie avec un sachet de gosbi pour lui.
Une horreur, il n'a rien mangé pendant 2 jours. Alors j'ai mis du yaourt, du fromage.
Mais rien.

Alors j'ai fait n'importe quoi: je lui ai donné plein de friandises (restes de table) pour être certaine qu'il mange. Résultat évidemment: encore plus de refus des croquettes et...diarrhées!
Je lui ai donné du riz: refus! alors qu'il ne l'a jamais refusé.
J'ai donc tenté les pâtes et jambon avec du kiri: il a dévoré sa gamelle et a repris de l'énergie.
J'étais contente, ça faisait 2 jours là que je lui donnais ça.

Mais depuis selles jaunes molles et surtout, il a fait à l'intérieur de la maison de location alors qu'il est hyper propre!!!

Ma soeur m'a conseillé de le laisse à jeûn 48h puis de recommencer riz et croquettes.
Je veux bien, même si je déteste quand il ne mange rien, mais je ne sais plus quoi lui donner.
Je suis perdue.
Des croquettes? lesquelles? des boîtes? lesquelles...

je déprime et s'il ne mange pas samedi qu'est-ce que je fais?

merci à qui voudra m'aider!

----------


## VENUS59

> J'avais déja vu ce commentaire, je suis d'accord avec ce que dit Mr Faure. 
> Mais je trouve quand meme vachement élevé 10% de cendre et lui meme le dit tres bien, c'est un signe de présence de carcasse. Donc plus il est bas mieux c'est. 
> Si tu regardes bien les croquettes avec pas mal de viande désossé, le % de cendre tourne dans les 7-8%, je me base sur ce constat. 
> De plus, l'apport important de minéraux n'est pas bon non plus pour l'ossature, .... 
> 
> Ce n'était pas un critique chacun fait comme il peut pour nourrir son (ses) loulou 
> 
> Voilou 
> http://www.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_pe...cassics/215170


Merci bcp, je viens d'en commander chez Zoo+ en France, le les ai payé 49.99  pour 13 kgs !!!
C'est le Zoo+ Espagnole ?? ils livrent aussi chez nous ??

----------


## vans

Audy : chien relou inside lol
Ne t'inquiète pas, certain chiens sont tres compliqué pour manger, la mienne me fessait pareil.
On avait choisit les orijen senior comme croquette (pour la base) et tous les jours on rajoutait quelque chose dans la gamelle pour l'appétence. Elle avait vraiment de tout. Boite, parmesan, thon, huile de saumon, ... Tous les jours fallait changer sinon la gamelle restait pleine donc fallait ruser. Malheureusement, les chiens prennent vite l'habitude du luxe, les croquettes c'est bien mais avec un accompagnement c'est mieux. 
Tu as essayé quoi comme croquette qu'il digère bien ?



> Merci bcp, je viens d'en commander chez Zoo+ en France, le les ai payé 49.99  pour 13 kgs !!!
> C'est le Zoo+ Espagnole ?? ils livrent aussi chez nous ??


Oui c'est zooplus espagnol, il livre bien en france comme tous les zooplus que se soit .es .de .it .....

----------


## bouba92

> Me voilà de retour avec mon chien difficile et très sensible au niveau digestif.
> Je suis désespérée et du coup j'en viens à faire n'importe quoi niveau nourriture.
> 
> Je rappelle qu'il était au RC adult stérilisé à la spa.
> Je l'ai ensuite passé aux orijen: une cata: diarrhées en permanence.
> Puis je l'ai passé aux gosbi agneaux et riz: au début ça allait, et puis il s'est lassé et c'est comme ça depuis des mois: un coup il faut mettre du yaourt, un coup des kiris (on ne hurle pas).
> J'ai tenté avec les TOTW saumon: même chose. au début ça va, puis il faut se battre.
> Là je suis en vacances, je suis partie avec un sachet de gosbi pour lui.
> Une horreur, il n'a rien mangé pendant 2 jours. Alors j'ai mis du yaourt, du fromage.
> ...


Perso, là je te conseillerais d'aller voir un véto pour voir s'il n'a pas un prob de santé; des diarrhées à tout va comme ça c'est pas normal!

----------


## grisbouilli

Pour Audy78 :
Vu d'ici, moi je dirais comme Vans que le chien a appris à être "difficile". A force de rajouter des choses appétentes comme du fromage ou du yaourt pour qu'il mange, ça finit très souvent par une surenchère, le chien sait bien qu'on va chaque fois lui donner/rajouter autre chose, il devient de plus en plus difficile, c'est un cercle vicieux et on n'en sort plus et lui encore moins car il sent aussi ton stress et ton regard inquiet sur lui qui doit sûrement le renforcer.

Finir par lui donner des restes de table, des friandises pour qu'il mange enfin, ce n'était bien sûr pas la chose à faire mais je comprends bien, c'est humain, c'est dur de voir son chien faire la grève de la faim, j'ai connu ça aussi.
Mais après tout ça, logique qu'il dédaigne de plus en plus les croquettes  :Smile: 
Et logique qu'il retrouve de l'appétit face à une gamelle de pâtes, jambon, fromage.
Et encore plus logique que surviennent des problèmes de selles et de malpropreté, son système digestif doit être très perturbé avec tous ces changements d'alimentation, causes des diarrhées. Et pâtes jambon fromage, c'est en plus très lourd à digérer et pas adapté du tout aux chiens.

A ta place - et ce n'est que mon avis- je le laisserais à jeun 24h max, avec de l'eau. Que son système digestif se repose.
Puis le lendemain, je lui donnerais les croquettes qu'il digérait bien avant, comme les Gosbi agneau et riz, moitié ration le matin, l'autre moitié le soir. Avec éventuellement un peu d'huile de saumon dessus pour agrémenter sainement. Et/ou mouillées avec de l'eau tiède, ce qui rend les croquettes plus appétentes/odorantes.
Mais il faut rester ferme, surtout ne pas faillir, ne rien rajouter, même s'il ne mange pas. Lui donner sa gamelle dans un coin tranquille, à l'écart, sans montrer d'état d'âme, sans rester près de lui pour voir s'il va manger ou non, sans le regarder. Et si 10 min après, il n'a rien mangé, pas grave, retirer et ranger la gamelle sans un mot, sans montrer le moindre état d'âme, c'est important. Et lui représenter le soir et agir de la même façon (et dans la journée, ne rien lui donner du tout, pas de friandises, de bout de fromage, rien). Ca peut durer plusieurs jours ce "bras de fer" et ce n'est pas grave si le chien ne mange pas quelques jours, du moment qu'il a à boire et qu'il n'est pas abattu. Mais il faut tenir bon, même si c'est dur pour toi. Normalement, il devrait comprendre et finir par manger. Et ensuite, il faut continuer à ne pas montrer qu'on attache de l'importance à ce qu'il a mangé ou non.

Tu peux éventuellement tester les (bonnes) boîtes si ce sont les croquettes qui posent problème mais je pense que si tu ne restes pas ferme, le problème va être le même, il va aussi finir par les bouder aussi dans l'espoir que tu y rajoutes des choses plus intéressantes.
Ou le barf, c'est l'idéal. Il n'y a rien de mieux pour résoudre ce genre de problème alimentaire 
(qui vu d'ici, me semble plus comportemental qu'autre chose, mais je peux me tromper évidemment).

Sinon, hormis le fait qu'il finissait par les bouder, il avait des selles correctes avec les Gosbi ou les TOTW ?

Et à part ça, il est en forme ? Pas de température ? pas de vomissements ? il est vermifugé correctement ?
Si ok de ce côté-là, pas besoin de véto à mon avis. Les selles jaunes et molles et malpropreté sont la conséquence d'une alimentation non adaptée. Il doit sûrement avoir mal au bidou aussi.
Surtout essaie de ne pas stresser ni paniquer (facile à dire, je sais), mais ton chien le ressent et risque de se bloquer encore plus.
Courage !

----------


## surmulot

Moi je pense au contraire qu'une visite veto s'impose si ca dure depuis tout ce temps, et que maintenant il dedaigne meme ce qu'il aimait. Un chien qui a reellement faim ne boudera pas a ce point. Ce manque d'appetit n'est pas normal

----------


## grisbouilli

> Moi je pense au contraire qu'une visite veto s'impose si ca dure depuis tout ce temps, et que maintenant il dedaigne meme ce qu'il aimait. Un chien qui a reellement faim ne boudera pas a ce point. Ce manque d'appetit n'est pas normal


Sauf que si j'ai bien compris, Audy ne vient pas pcq son chien dédaigne aussi les pâtes jambon fromage, mais parce qu'il a des selles molles et jaunes (tout à fait normal à mon avis) et qu'il na pas su se retenir dans la maison. Et que donc, elle ne sait plus quoi lui donner.
Et pas d'accord, un chien qui a réellement faim, boudera à ce point si on lui a appris (sans le vouloir évidemment) qu'il aura autre chose s'il ne mangeait pas. Et quand ça a toujours marché, un chien peut être très persévérant et ça peut durer des jours.

Ici, dès qu'il y a un petit problème, on envoie les gens chez le véto... Véto qui bien souvent va conseiller une "meilleure" alimentation comme des Hills machin ou des RC truc...
Si son chien n'a pas de t°, pas de vomissements, qu'il n'est pas abattu, qui retrouve de l'appétit devant une gamelle de pâtes jambon fromage, pas de quoi s'affoler hein.

Maintenant, il y a des chiens qui n'aiment vraiment pas les croquettes, et là ce n'est pas des caprices.
C'est pour ça que je parlais de l'option boîtes ou mieux, le barf...

----------


## audy78

Merci pour vos conseils!

J'ai également pensé à aller chez le véto, mais il bouge bien, aucun vomissements, à priori pas de fièvre et il a mangé sa gamelle de pâtes et jambon en 10 secondes (c'est bien simple, je ne l'avais jamais vu manger aussi vite).

Je me vois déjà payer une consult pour avoir des traitements type smecta et changer de croquettes pour des croquettes véto. Et puis mon véto est loin là, et ici je ne sais pas si le véto est bon.

Les diarrhées ont débutées pile quand on lui a donné des friandises et restes de table donc c'est lié.

Par contre, ayant 3 chiens, j'ai honte mais impossible de me souvenir quand je l'ai vermifugé pour la dernière fois. Je sais que c'était il n'y a pas si longtemps mais quand?? pensez vous qu'il faut que je le vermifuge maintenant?

Je pense en effet que j'ai rendu mon chien difficile en voulant être gentille. gruyère, kiri, yaourt, bouillon...il a tout eu..huile de saumon aussi.
ça marche 2-3 jours et puis il faut changer.
on a même acheté des yaourts aux fruits rien que pour lui...

Sinon pour répondre ses selles sont tout à fait normal sous gosbi agneau et riz ou sous TOTW saumon d'habitude. Jamais eu de soucis.

Quelle quantité d'eau mettez vous pour humidifier les croquettes?

je vais tester ça. Et commander une ou 2 boîtes de terra canis pour voir s'il les tolère et s'il préfère.

Ce chien me fait tourner en bourrique et oui je stresse devant la gamelle donc je dois arrêter et lui donner ses croquettes uniquement.
En espérant qu'il ne fasse pas la grève de la faim éternellement.

On rentre demain soir chez nous. Je lui redonnerai donc à manger samedi. 

bon là depuis les 2 selles de ce matin il n'a plus rien fait...je croise les doigts...

----------


## grisbouilli

Pour le vermifuge, non, rien ne urge, je ne pense pas que les problèmes alimentaires de ton chien aient un rapport quelconque avec des vers éventuels vu que ça fait longtemps qu'il te fait tourner en bourrique  :Smile: .
Il vaut mieux attendre qu'il remange correctement des aliments corrects  :Smile: .

J'ai eu aussi un chien qui était devenu très difficile uniquement par ma faute. Comme toi, j'ai rajouté un tas de trucs, basculé dans la surenchère pour qu'il mange, avec tous les désordres digestifs que ça suppose, jusqu'au jour où plus rien n'a marché, jusqu'à l'anorexie. Dur dur alors de revenir en arrière, à un comportement normal face à la nourriture. Ca a pris des jours, de la discipline (pour moi) mais à partir du moment où j'ai cessé de culpabiliser, de faire une fixation sur ce que mon chien mangeait ou non, de lui mettre une sorte de pression mentale, les choses se sont débloquées, le climat tendu bouffe s'est apaisé, et mon chien a remangé convenablement. Avec de temps en temps, de petites tentatives de grève de la faim pour voir si ça lui apporterait encore le jackpot mais vu que ça ne marchait plus, ça ne durait pas plus d'un jour.

Alors si selles correctes avec Gosbi et TOTW, il vaut mieux recommencer de lui donner uniquement une des deux, peut-être les Gosbi car plus facilement digestible après tous ces changements, sans plus rien rajouter du tout, hormis de l'huile de saumon et tenir bon s'il fait la grève de la faim. 

Je ne lui donnerais pas de boîte de suite, pas tant qu'il n'a pas repris un comportement alimentaire normal, et de toute façon un transit normal.
Sauf peut-être s'il fait la grève de la faim plus de 5 jours. Mais en veillant bien de ne plus rentrer dans la surenchère. Avec le risque que ton chien finisse par ne plus vouloir du tout de croquettes. A voir si tu peux te le permettre car les boîtes, c'est quand même beaucoup plus cher.

Pour humidifier les croquettes, et les rendre plus odorantes donc appétentes, je verse juste un peu d'eau chaude dessus avant de donner la gamelle, elles ne baignent pas dedans. Saupoudrer juste un tout petit peu d'ail en poudre, ça aide bien aussi parfois.

On est jeudi, ça fait long je trouve d'attendre samedi pour lui redonner à manger. Si d'ici demain matin, il n'a plus de selles molles comme celles de ce matin, je crois que tu peux lui donner un quart de ration de croquettes et voir ce que ça donne (s'il mange bien sûr). 
Mais le plus important est vraiment de ne pas monter que tu stresses, ne pas le regarder pour voir s'il mange. S'il a mangé, tant mieux, mais ne pas le féliciter, rien dire. S'il ne mange que quelques croquettes, ne rien dire, pas insister pour qu'il en mange d'autres. S'il ne mange pas, ne rien dire, pas même soupirer, retirer la gamelle nonchalamment, ne pas montrer le moindre état d'âme contrarié. et rebelotte le lendemain.

courage  :Smile:

----------


## vans

> Bonjour à tous !  
> 
> Comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai arrêté RC en découvrant que la qualité n'était pas là. Sur vos conseils (YenZ en particulier), j'ai essayé pas mal de bonnes croquettes (Orijen, Applaws etc), mais mon chien n'en supportait aucune (diarrhées). Finalement on a trouvé un équilibre avec Platinum Poulet adulte.
> 
> Cela va bientôt faire un an que mon loulou mange ces croquettes et tout se passe bien. Cependant aujourd'hui j'aimerais bien ré-essayer de passer à des croquettes de meilleure qualité : celles qu'il avait le moins mal tolérées l'année dernière, à savoir Brit Carnilove. (Je ne crois pas me tromper en pensant que la compo/analyse de Brit Carnilove est meilleure que celle de Platinum, avec moins de glucides, un rapport Ca/P plus raisonnable ? Concernant les protéines c'est plus compliqué, je n'ai jamais bien compris comment faire pour comparer les analyses de croq ayant des taux d'humidité différents...)
> 
> Voici ma question : Pensez-vous que ça vaut le coup de tenter, qu'il y a une chance que ça passe aujourd'hui, alors que ça n'avait pas trop bien marché il y a 1 an ? 
> 
> A noter que :
> ...


Les brit sont mieux que les platinium car elles contiennent de la viande déshydraté donc plus de bidoche. Par contre, elles sont beaucop plus grasse donc attention si ton chien à tendance a grossir. 
Pour comparer deux croquettes avec une taux d'humidité différentes, il faut tout ramener à la matière sèche.
Changer de marque de croquette de temps en temps (pas tous les mois non plus), je trouve sa bien car suivant les marques les taux de vitamines,... changent donc cela permet au chien de ne pas avoir de carence (normalement, il doit pas en avoir car les industriels rajouter tous ces nutriments qui sont perdu lors de la fabrication)



> Bonjour à tous, 
> je suis nouvelle sur le forum et je suis assez désespérée niveau croquettes.
> Léone, une berger allemand de 5 mois a des soucis digestifs. 
> Elle a la diarrhée en fin de journée.
> Elle n'a aucun soucis médical.
> Du coup je cherche des croquettes qui lui conviendrait. J'ai testé les joséra sensi junior, les exclusive of gosbi junior et les orijen mais àa chaque fois c'est la cata avec un léger plus pour les gosbi.
> J'ai entendu parler ici des platinum,  wolfood chicken, gosbi grain free...
> Merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils.
> 
> Ah oui et une dernière chose, elle ne mange que les croquettes si elles sont mouillées et je me demande si faire une gamelle de pâtée le matin et une de croquettes le soir ne serait pas une bonne idée. J'ai lu que l'humide serait bien plus assimilé.


Tu peux aller voir page 358, il y a un listing des marques de croquettes sans céréales.
Ta chienne mange autre chose que des croquettes ? Les diarrhées sont juste le soir et pas le matin c'est ça ? 
Si les diarrhées ne sont pas à toutes les selles, je dirai de mettre un peu d'ultra levure pendant deux jours sur les croquettes afin de refaire la flore intestinale. Et de continuer pour le moment avec les gosbi.

----------


## daniele.peiffer

Cherche croquettes pour chienne de 11ans ayant des fistules annales.elle est au hills prescriptin diete croquettes trop seches

----------


## Poupoune 73

ben une croquette c'est entre 8 et 10% d'humidité, c'est forcément (trop) sec 
après hills, comme toutes les marques vendues par les vétos, c'est mauvais (alimentation quasi végétarienne pour un carnivore ) - les ingrédients sont classés du + présent au - présent
exemple pour cette gamme: http://www.hillspet.fr/fr-fr/product...et-id-dry.html
*Maïs, riz*, œuf entier en poudre, viandes de poulet et de dinde déshydratées, *farine de gluten de maïs*, *hydrolysat, pulpe de betterave séchée,* graisses animales, huile végétale, carbonate de calcium, graines de lin, citrate de potassium, sel, chlorure de potassium, phosphate dicalcique, taurine, L-tryptophane, vitamines et oligo-éléments

le taux de protéines est de 25% c'est beaucoup beaucoup trop peu, c'est limite pour un adulte mais pour un senior c'est carrément insuffisant!!
pour un chien senior, il faut un aliment :
- composé d'un maximum d'ingrédients d'origine animale (comme pour tous les carnivores d'ailleurs)
- d'un fort taux de protéines animales (limiter la fonte musculaire, faire baisser le taux de glucides - mais ça aussi ça vaut pour tous les carnivores)
- d'un taux de cendres bas (8% maxi)
- d'un rapport phosphocalcique le + proche possible de 1

tu peux regarder applaws senior ou lite, orijen senior, acana senior, éventuellement wolfood poulet ou brit carnilove (si pas de surpoids) j'en oublie sûrement
tu devrais constater une réduction du volume des selles, un poil plus doux et brillant, une prise de muscle

----------


## armamauni

> Tu peux aller voir page 358, il y a un listing des marques de croquettes sans céréales.
> Ta chienne mange autre chose que des croquettes ? Les diarrhées sont juste le soir et pas le matin c'est ça ? 
> Si les diarrhées ne sont pas à toutes les selles, je dirai de mettre un peu d'ultra levure pendant deux jours sur les croquettes afin de refaire la flore intestinale. Et de continuer pour le moment avec les gosbi.


Ok merci.

Les diarrhée ne sont que le soir, la matin c'est nickel. Les selles du soir ne sont pas non plus de l'eau c'est juste hyper mou genre bouse 
Pour l'ultra levure, elle a déjà du fortiflora pendant 1 mois, c'est la même chose ou l'ultra levure est mieux? 
Si elle mange autre chose que des croquettes, elle a des friandises pour les cours d'éducation et de la nourriture humide.

----------


## vans

> Ok merci.
> 
> Les diarrhée ne sont que le soir, la matin c'est nickel. Les selles du soir ne sont pas non plus de l'eau c'est juste hyper mou genre bouse 
> Pour l'ultra levure, elle a déjà du fortiflora pendant 1 mois, c'est la même chose ou l'ultra levure est mieux? 
> Si elle mange autre chose que des croquettes, elle a des friandises pour les cours d'éducation et de la nourriture humide.


je n'aime pas flortiflora car il contient des sous produit animaux et sa coûte la peau du c** pour des levure. Donc l'ultra levure est mieux. 
Pour les diarrhées c'est soit elle ne digère pas bien les croquettes soit l'humide. Essaye de faire une semaine soit avec juste les croquettes soit juste l'humide. Et voit comment sa se passe.

----------


## Pitchoun'

@ Armamauni : tu pourrais lui donner du *kéfir de lait* (probiotique naturel), voici un lien qui t'explique comment le faire et quels sont ses nombreux bienfaits : http://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/c...n-ou-mon-chat/

----------


## armamauni

Merci vous êtes top !!!

----------


## loïse

bonjour, 

je suis en train de chercher des croquettes pour le chien de mes parents (race inconnue, environ 13kg, sans problème de santé, 5 ou 6 ans, a tendance à bouder sa gamelle).

Je compare les croquettes de la page 358 (applaws, acana, nutrivet... j'en ai pour un moment ) mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'info sur les granata pet.

Je sais que la gamme chat est plutôt pas mal, mais qu'en est-il de la gamme chien? 

en espérant ne pas avoir loupé cette information (/boulet)...

merci de vos avis  ::

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour, 

J'ai encore besoin de vos conseils.

Leixi est donc au nutrivet dietetic & care. 
Sauf que depuis qu'elle mange ces croquettes, j'ai l'impression qu'elle a tout le temps faim, elle réclame. Et mange tout et n'importe quoi en balade, surtout les crottins de chevaux.

Je lui donnes environ 400gr par jour, pensez vous que je puisse donner un peu plus ?

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...9#feedingGuide

----------


## grisbouilli

> bonjour, 
> 
> je suis en train de chercher des croquettes pour le chien de mes parents (race inconnue, environ 13kg, sans problème de santé, 5 ou 6 ans, a tendance à bouder sa gamelle).
> 
> Je compare les croquettes de la page 358 (applaws, acana, nutrivet... j'en ai pour un moment ) mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'info sur les granata pet.
> 
> Je sais que la gamme chat est plutôt pas mal, mais qu'en est-il de la gamme chien? 
> 
> en espérant ne pas avoir loupé cette information (/boulet)...
> ...


Un avis de YenZ pêché en arrière :



> Ah ouais j'avais pas regardé sur zooplus en chiens pour granapet, mouais bref au final encore un sans céréales qui surfe sur la vague mais qui ne vaut pas grand chose au sens ou il y a autant de glucides que dans du RC, PP etc... les céréales en moins.


Et trop peu de protéines, trop de patate, trop de glucides.

----------


## Poupoune 73

dans "outils de la discussion" en haut tu tapes "granatapet" et tu vas voir les messages où il est question de cette marque. de mémoire effectivement la gamme chat est bien mais bof pour les chiens  ::

----------


## loïse

Merci Grisbouilli! 
j'oublie les granata pet alors  :Smile:

----------


## grisbouilli

> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai encore besoin de vos conseils.
> 
> Leixi est donc au nutrivet dietetic & care. 
> Sauf que depuis qu'elle mange ces croquettes, j'ai l'impression qu'elle a tout le temps faim, elle réclame. Et mange tout et n'importe quoi en balade, surtout les crottins de chevaux.
> 
> Je lui donnes environ 400gr par jour, pensez vous que je puisse donner un peu plus ?
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...9#feedingGuide


Difficile à dire pour les quantités sans savoir combien de kg pèse ton chien.
Mais sinon oui, tu peux augmenter les quantités, tant que ton chien n'a pas de selles molles, c'est que ça va.
D'autant plus si c'est un chien en croissance. Il me semble avoir lu que ton chien n'avait que 5 mois, c'est ça ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @ Armamauni : tu pourrais lui donner du *kéfir de lait* (probiotique naturel), voici un lien qui t'explique comment le faire et quels sont ses nombreux bienfaits : http://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/c...n-ou-mon-chat/


Très intéressant ce site, surtout les articles santé, comme le dossier vaccination par exemple.
Merci pour le lien !

----------


## armamauni

Je viens de voir de nouvelles croquettes chez NCLN, vous en pensez quoi? 
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd410ma40.html

----------


## vans

> Je viens de voir de nouvelles croquettes chez NCLN, vous en pensez quoi? 
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd410ma40.html


je les trouve vraiment pas mal du tout, meme tres bien.

----------


## toutouill3

> Difficile à dire pour les quantités sans savoir combien de kg pèse ton chien.
> Mais sinon oui, tu peux augmenter les quantités, tant que ton chien n'a pas de selles molles, c'est que ça va.
> D'autant plus si c'est un chien en croissance. Il me semble avoir lu que ton chien n'avait que 5 mois, c'est ça ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Très intéressant ce site, surtout les articles santé, comme le dossier vaccination par exemple.
> Merci pour le lien !



Oui en effet elle a 5 mois!

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Très intéressant ce site, surtout les articles santé, comme le dossier vaccination par exemple.
> Merci pour le lien !


Oui heu attention c'est un peu de la resucée de pipo new age sans aucun fondement scientifique et/ou qui omet gentiment les contre indications et autres problèmes potentiels.

----------


## armamauni

> je les trouve vraiment pas mal du tout, meme tres bien.


Ah génial merci j'ai bien envie de tester mais y a que des gros conditionnements.

----------


## vans

> Ah génial merci j'ai bien envie de tester mais y a que des gros conditionnements.


Telephone leur pour savoir s'ils ont des petits paquets car generalement ils en ont mais les mettent pas sur le site

----------


## armamauni

C'est une bonne idée, je vais faire ça

----------


## fabienl14730

Bonjour, comment sait on si des croquettes conviennent aux chiens ou non ?

Par rapport aux scelles seulement ? 

Mon Berger allemand de 4 ans et demi est aux Acana poulet depuis ses 1an.

Je les ai prise car lû sur un ancien forum que les croquettes sans céréales étaient mieux qu'avec..

Mon chien les apprécie, la gamelle est vidée aussitôt (environ 2*230gr/jour). IL fait 42kg.

Il fait de belles scelles, a un très beau poil, mais à tendance à se gratter trop à mon goût quand même.
Si on fait une moyenne, il se démange pendant quelques secondes 1 fois toute les 15/20mn (desfois il ne va pas se gratter pendant 1h). Pendant les promenades, un peu moins. Le ménage est fais à la maison et son panier en tissu aérer tout les jours.
Il n'a pas de puce.

Léchouille à tout les poilus !

----------


## grisbouilli

> Oui heu attention c'est un peu de la resucée de pipo new age sans aucun fondement scientifique et/ou qui omet gentiment les contre indications et autres problèmes potentiels.


"de le resucée de pipo new age"  :: 

oui, y a un peu de ça en effet  ::

----------


## grisbouilli

> Bonjour, comment sait on si des croquettes conviennent aux chiens ou non ?
> 
> Par rapport aux scelles seulement ? 
> 
> Mon Berger allemand de 4 ans et demi est aux Acana poulet depuis ses 1an.
> 
> Je les ai prise car lû sur un ancien forum que les croquettes sans céréales étaient mieux qu'avec..
> 
> Mon chien les apprécie, la gamelle est vidée aussitôt (environ 2*230gr/jour). IL fait 42kg.
> ...


Il se gratte comme ça depuis qu'il mange ces croquettes ?? depuis plus de 3 ans ? Ou bien c'est récent ?
Il reçoit d'autres choses à manger ? des friandises ?
Si ce n'est pas dû aux puces ou une dermatite par allergie aux piqûres de puces ou aux aoûtats, ça pourrait être une intolérance alimentaire.
Puisque tu donnes des Acana sans céréales (les Wild Prairie alors ? si ce sont celles au poulet ?) et qu'il les apprécie et supporte bien niveau selles, essaie peut-être les Acana Pacifica car le poisson est souvent moins allergène. Si plus de grattouilles, tu pourras faire des déductions  :Smile: 
Enfin, c'est comme ça que je ferais...

----------


## fabienl14730

> Il se gratte comme ça depuis qu'il mange ces croquettes ?? depuis plus de 3 ans ? Ou bien c'est récent ?
> Il reçoit d'autres choses à manger ? des friandises ?
> Si ce n'est pas dû aux puces ou une dermatite par allergie aux piqûres de puces ou aux aoûtats, ça pourrait être une intolérance alimentaire.
> Puisque tu donnes des Acana sans céréales (les Wild Prairie alors ? si ce sont celles au poulet ?) et qu'il les apprécie et supporte bien niveau selles, essaie peut-être les Acana Pacifica car le poisson est souvent moins allergène. Si plus de grattouilles, tu pourras faire des déductions 
> Enfin, c'est comme ça que je ferais...


Alors sincèrement je ne me rappelle plus s'il se grattait comme ça avant ses 1 ans (l'âge à laquelle environ, je l'ai passé aux acana). Il se gratouille depuis longtemps mais c'est pas tout le temps comme je disais, c'est en moyenne une fois toute les 15/20mn, des fois ça va être moins souvent.

Il n'aime pas les acana saumon, il adore celle au poulet.
Sinon il reçoit autre chose oui, à très très petite dose, à chaque de mes repas il à un morceau (par exemple si je mange un steack, il aura une bouché humaine. Si je mange du pâté de foie, il aura la dose d'un toast. Il n'a jamais rien en entier. Des friandises, pareil c'est très rare, un biscuit PP poulet par jour).

En effet c'est donc les acana sans céréales au poulet .

Je pense avoir répondu à tout et clairement j'espère.

Et puis je m'en fais peut être pour pas grand chose, est ce beaucoup une gratouille toute les 15/20mn (en sachant comme j'ai dis que des fois c'est plus espacé).

Je tiens aussi à signaler que quand on se ballade (nos ballades durent des heures pendant mes vacs), il se gratouille, 3 ou 4 fois durant toute une aprèm.

Pour vous donner une image, il se gratte à la maison, et pas en dehors. C'est peut être neveux ^^

----------


## Heirani

Hello par ici, je retrouve quelques pseudos que je connais déjà du côté des chats.

J'essaye de trouver des croquettes pour la chienne d'une amie. Or je planche surtout sur les croquettes pour chats, le chien n'étant pas trop mon domaine...
J'ai vu les listes P198 et P358, mais la dernière datant de 2 ans, est-ce qu'il y en a une plus récente que j'aurais loupée ?

Sa chienne est stérilisée, c'est une rott de 7 ans qui pèse 47 kg. À part son âge, rien à signaler, aucune intolérance/allergie connue, aucun problème de santé, juste une tendance à grossir. Là, elle a perdu et elle est bien, le but ne serait plus forcément de la faire maigrir mais qu'elle ne reprenne pas de poids.

Actuellement, elle lui donne Excelium : http://www.canaldog.com/shop/product.php?id_product=40 - donc mauvaises croquettes à mon humble avis (rapport phosphocalcique 1,5 - glucides dans les 46-48 % - seulement 26 % de protéines - beaucoup de céréales ... Le taux de mg me semble aussi un peu bas mais je me trompe peut-être), mais je vous laisse me râler dessus si je dis des bêtises.

J'ai l'impression que grosso modo il y a pas mal de choses en commun avec les critères des croquettes chats (et je crois constater qu'il y a les mêmes problématiques sur les sans céréales : souvent trop de minéraux ou un rapport phosphocalcique pas super satisfaisant).

Autre critère, le prix, ce serait bien que son budget croquettes ne soit pas augmenté, donc pas plus de 4 euros le kg... Est-ce que c'est jouable à ce prix-là, du sans céréales (ou le minimum du minimum) avec des taux aussi corrects que possible pour une sénior ?  :: 

Les Orijen senior semblent être ok pour les chiens, mais est-ce qu'un rapport phosphocalcique de 1.25 n'est pas trop (+ les cendres limite) ?
M'enfin, elles sont à 5,38 euros/kg donc ce sera trop cher pour elle.

Je suis preneuse de vos conseils/avis si vous voulez bien.

Merci  :Smile: 

Edit : Carnilove chicken un peu moins chères, 4,35 euros/kg, mais rapport phosphocalcique de 1.33  :: 
Wolfood je ne connais pas. 4,17 euros/kg mais même rapport phosphocalcique que Carnilove pour moins de protéines et plus de glucides...

----------


## Poupoune 73

@heirani: on tolère un rapport phospho-calcique + élevé chez les chiens  :: 
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

après encore une fois il faut distinguer le prix d'achat et le prix de revient, sur du haut de gamme il faut compter une ration de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme, à adapter en fonction de chaque individu.

en pas mal et pas trop cher tu peux regarder exclusive of gosbi, acana, applaws, purizon, wolfood poulet, brit carnilove (un poil + cher) et sûrement d'autres
en - cher josera poulet/riz 26/16
si la personne en question habite en Rhône alpes "la compagnie des croquettes" propose des produits de qualité à un tarif intéressant http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/

----------


## Heirani

Merci pour ta réponse.




> @heirani: on tolère un rapport phospho-calcique + élevé chez les chiens


Ouaip, mais en fait, j'avais du mal à définir ce que l'on peut considérer comme sans risque pour un sénior (puisque j'avais lu qu'il fallait que ce soit au plus proche de 1, 1,33 me semblait beaucoup).

J'avais vu le post de MuzaRègne, mais vu qu'il avait trois ans, je me suis plutôt orientée vers les infos les plus récentes (lues ici). À tort ?
Sur le post de Muza, je lis rapport phosphocalcique entre 1,1 et 1,2 (sans distinction sénior/pas sénior d'ailleurs, comme on peut le faire avec les chats). Et je ne voudrais pas mal conseiller mon amie.
Elle a perdu son autre chienne, c'était dur, j'aimerais bien l'aider à garder la miss restante le plus longtemps possible en bonne santé (dans la mesure de ce qui est possible). Mais vu les croquettes actuelles, yark.




> après encore une fois il faut distinguer le prix d'achat et le prix de revient


Ça, je sais, mais je pense que cet argument là ne passera pas... Lorsque je lui ai parlé d'un lot de 24 kgs à 110 euros (Carnilove sur NCLN), c'était bof bof déjà, vu sa réaction... Alors que ça ne fait " que " 4,35 le kg, donc vraiment pas loin de ce qu'elle paye actuellement.
Avant, les chiennes étaient sous Proplan, ensuite elles sont passées aux Excelium pour le prix et sans doute le taux de mg extrêmement bas pour la faire maigrir (mais je ne suis pas trop chaude, perso, je pense que les mg ne sont pas à limiter à tous prix, et que ce sont plutôt les glucides qui font grossir).

Les applaws m'avaient attirée (et les Orijen), l'air bien sur le papier, mais vu le prix, c'est mort. Les autres sont plus chères que les Carnilove selon mon souvenir de l'autre jour, sauf les Wolfood (et je me dis que pour quelques centimes en plus, autant prendre les Carnilove qui ont moins de glucides et moins de protéines... De toutes façons, soit elle accepte de passer la barre symbolique des 4 euros, soit non).

Les Josera sont pas mal pour le prix, mais peu de protéines, des cendres limite, et un taux de glucides énorme (donc pas top pour éviter de la faire grossir). Ce serait toujours moins pire que les actuelles pour ce qui est de la composition, c'est sûr... Donc c'est la seule alternative à moins de 4 euros pour sa sénior, si elle refuse de passer un peu au dessus ?

Yes, elle est en Rhône-Alpes comme moi, mais les prix sur NCLN sont généralement plus avantageux que ceux de LCDC (y compris prix Rhône-Alpes).

----------


## Poupoune 73

en ce cas reste exclusive of gosbi ou platinium (gamme puppy de préférence, + "viandée" et + protéinée)

----------


## Heirani

Ah effectivement, ça peut être pas mal les gosbi puppy avec céréales...
Je n'avais pas vu platinum, je vais regarder ça de plus près.

Bon, he bien je vais essayer de lui faire un peu un comparatif compréhensible entre les avantages et inconvénients de ces quelques marques, et on verra bien ce qu'elle décidera...
J'espère juste qu'elle changera, parce que sauf si je me trompe, ses croq actuelles craignaient déjà avant, mais encore plus maintenant que la miss devient sénior.

Merci beaucoup d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne concernant les toutous.  ::  (c'est fou comme des marques déconseillées pour les chats peuvent être ok pour les chiens et probablement l'inverse aussi !)

----------


## winterfell

bonsoir tout le monde, que pensez vous des croquettes "molles" de la marque mac's sur zooplus allemand?
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...nfutter/439262

----------


## armamauni

Je voulais vous remercier car grâce à vous Léone n'a plus de selles molles, je lui donne de l'ultra levure comme vous m'avez conseillé.
Elle a désormais 1 boite le matin et des croquettes le midi et le soir.
Merci beaucoup

----------


## Poupoune 73

> bonsoir tout le monde, que pensez vous des croquettes "molles" de la marque mac's sur zooplus allemand?
> http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hun...nfutter/439262


pommes de terre en 1er ingrédient et seulement 27% de prot (pour 9% d'humidité). ça suffit pour que je passe mon chemin! en semi-humide plutôt pas mal tu as natyka et une autre marque dont j'ai oublié le nom, regarde p358 je pense que yenz les a incluses dans sa liste

----------


## Simba78

> Pour le sans céréale pour chat il y a pas mal d'ingrédients d'origine animale dans les premiers ingrédients, et comme les pourcentages ne sont pas indiqués en dehors du saumon "12% mini" je ne vois pas sur quoi tu te bases pour dire ça. 
> Idem pour les sans céréales chien en fait...


Pas de réponse Poupoune73..tu n'as peut être pas vu mon message ?

----------


## toutouill3

Dites, quelqu'un saurait me dire la taille que font les croquettes Orijen puppy Large ?

merci

----------


## Borgward

Diamètre = 14mm
Hauteur = 5mm (au centre).

Les dimensions sont quasi identiques aux Royal-Caca Maxi junior.

J'en suis à ma douzième journée de transition des R-C vers les Orijen pour un chiot de 10 semaines et 10,5 Kg (arrivé à la maison le 09/08/15 à huit semaines et 8,2 Kg).

Tout se passe très bien. J'augmente l'Orijen de 5% par jour.
Je divise en trois repas. Il absorbe 360gr/jour pour un poids adulte probable de 44Kg. J'ajoute une pression (pompe) d'huile de saumon sauvage (Nutrivet) par repas.
Friandise (travail): petits poissons d'eau douce séchés.
Friandise (fun): nerf de boeuf.

----------


## Flo13

Ce n'est pas énorme 360g /j pour un chiot de 10,5 kg?
Sur le site Orijen, c'est la quantité recommandée pour un chiot de 20 kg:

----------


## Borgward

C'est en effet au-dessus de la recommandation Orijen, mais pour l'instant, il s'agit encore d'un mix orijen + Royal-Canin.

Le chiot n'est pas épais. Ses côtes sont bien visibles. 
il est naturellement très actif et sa niche d'intérieur reste dans une pièce qui est à 16/18° la nuit. C'est normal qu'il "consomme" plus.

Une fois arrivé à 100% d'Orijen, je descendrai progressivement au besoin. C'est l'allure du chiot et sa prise de poids qui détermineront.
De plus, le "fossé" de recommandation entre 10kg et 20Kg est énorme: ça passe de 270gr à 450gr/J. 
Je crois donc que je dois ajuster en fonction du résultat "sur pied".

----------


## cerbere

dites j'ai pas le courage de relire toutes les nombreuses pages pour trouver.... c'est mieux de la viande fraiche ou de la viande déshydratée dans les croquettes? viande fraiche cela veut dire de meilleurs morceaux non?

----------


## Poupoune 73

non rien à voir il vaut mieux de la viande déshydratée dans les ingrédients (les 1ers ingrédients, cela va de soi) car la fraiche perd environ 60% de son volume une fois déshydratée pour être incorporée aux croquettes  ::

----------


## cerbere

ok donc j'avais tout faux

----------


## Toupa

Bonjour 
J'ai essayé mais j'ai pas eu le courage de lire toutes les pages ;-)
Je vous explique mon cas::: j'ai un petit jack de bientôt 2 ans (novembre) quand je l'ai eu a 4 mois il était aux proplan je l'ai passé a 1an aux sans céréales ca me paraissait plus approprié et sur les conseils de LCDC je lui ai pris les wolfood chiken.. Il a eu quelques mois après du sang dans les urines... Et kan j'ai consulté la veto elle voulait le changer de nourriture pour des médicalisées ce que je n'ai pas accepté desuite... Il a fait une cure de cranberrie et C passé...
Depuis quelques jours il rechigne un peu a manger ses croquettes et a de nouveau du sang dans les urines... On me dit que C a cause du taux de protéines trop important (32%)... Le conseiller chez LDLC me dit que non bien sur... Je ne sais plus quoi penser... Je voudrais continuer les sans céréales mais si C dangereux pour lui je veux pas... Je cherche une autre marque j'ai pensé les Gosbi ou une marque sur laquelle je ne trouve aucun avis qui est chez Zooplus Wolf of wilderness.
Je voudrais rester dans ces prix la si possible.
Désolée pour le roman mais svp aider moi a trouver des solutions pour mon Loulou !!! 
Ps. :: il a toujours eu des selles moyennes mais nombreuses sur la journée 
Merci de vos réponses

----------


## Borgward

_"__Et kan j'ai consulté la veto elle voulait le changer de nourriture pour des médicalisées ce que je n'ai pas accepté desuite..."
_
Tu as bien fait, c'est de la crotte de bique. "Médicalisées"... Laisse-moi rire. C'est le chien qui devient médicalisé avec ça.

_"__On me dit que C a cause du taux de protéines trop important (32%)..."_

"On"?.. Qui ça "on"?..  
"On" vend des croquettes au grain?

Trouve un vétérinaire qui connait plus les chiens que les "croquettes médicalisées". Tu vas me dire, c'est bien ça le problème...  ::

----------


## Toupa

Effectivement "on" ce sont 2 vétérinaires !! C pas simple de faire confiance finalement... 
Les vétos vendent leur produit et les distributeurs les leurs C pour ça que je viens vers ce forum... 
Trouver quelqu'un d'objectif s'il en est...

----------


## bouba92

Mais du sang dans les urines ça peut venir de plein de choses....Es tu sure que ça vient de sa nourriture? Le véto a fait tous les examens?

----------


## Toupa

Elle a fait une analyse d'urine et il avait des micro cristaux dans les urines... On lui a donné un traitement plus une cure de cranberrie et ct passe... Ct au mois de mars et la ca revient... Juste dans les gouttes de marquage au début et maintenant dans l'urine tout le temps... 
Je vais le ramener mais je sais qu'elle va me reparler de changer des croquettes...

----------


## Borgward

Des cristaux de quoi? Les cranberrys, ça combat les infections, ça ne dissout pas de christaux
44...

----------


## Toupa

> Si ça part avec les cranberrys, c'est une infection...


Et ca voudrait dire que ca vient pas des croquettes ?! 
Et le taux de protéines n'a rien à voir alors ?! On peut leur donner même 32% sans risque ?!
Pour le sang je vais retourner la voir auj ou demain si possible... Je lui donne du cranberrie la pour le moment de toute façon...
Et dans les croquettes dont je parle "Wolf of wilderness" apparement y a du cranberrie C aussi ca qui me fait pensé à prendre celles ci...

P.s. :: pour le sang Elle avait aussi parlé de femelles en chasse et en ce moment y en a pas mal vers chez moi... Alors je sais pas trop..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Comment ca des cristaux de quoi ?!? 
Les cristaux signes avant coureur de calculs...

----------


## Borgward

Ca dépend. Si le taux de cendres de tes croquettes est au plafond (plus de 8%), ça donne effectivement du boulot aux reins.
Mais c'est commun à tous les types de croquettes (avec ou sans grain).
Passe à une croquette avec un taux bas (6,5%, par exemple) et termine la cure de cranberrys . En attendant de trouver un véto qui tient la route...

----------


## Poupoune 73

il y a différents types de calculs, c'est pour ça que la question est posée  ::  selon le type le traitement curatif et préventif ne sera pas le même.
non un fort taux de protéines ANIMALES n'est pas nocif pour des reins de carnivores. de plus, plus tu diminues le taux de protéines plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides (c'est mathématiques) qui à long terme peut causer du diabète etc.
pour calculer le taux de glucides: 
*100 - % protéines - % lipides - % cendres - % humidité - % fibres*

----------


## Toupa

Merci Borgward & Poupoune73 je vais essayer de trouver les bonnes croquettes pour mon loulou avec vos infos en plus et essayer de trouver le pourquoi de ce sang dans les urines...  

Je viens de tel ma veto qui me dit de lui donner du "spasmoglucinol" et "uripac" (C le produit a base de cranberry que j'avais commencé hier...) affaire à suivre !!!

Et quel serait le bon % de glucides ???

Merci de vos réponses !!

----------


## Poupoune 73

0%  un carnivore tire son énergie des protéines et des lipides d'origine animale  ::  mais dans la nourriture industrielle tu en auras forcément; il en faut le moins possible

----------


## bouba92

Mon chien a eu ça aussi le veto m'a dit que c'etait d'origine hormonale ( chiennes en chaleur ds le coin) il lui a fait une piqûre ( castration chimique) et tout est rentré ds l'ordre.

----------


## Toupa

> Mon chien a eu ça aussi le veto m'a dit que c'etait d'origine hormonale ( chiennes en chaleur ds le coin) il lui a fait une piqûre ( castration chimique) et tout est rentré ds l'ordre.


Merci pour ces infos... Justement j'hésitais a essayer la castration chimique mais si vous me dites que ça fonctionne pour les urines je vais tester. Ca vous a coûter combien ?!

----------


## Toupa

Quelqu'un connais la marque natura plus ultra ?!? 
http://www.naturaplusultra.com/-croq...al-hunter.html

----------


## Poupoune 73

trop de cendres (9,5%) outch les reins, pois en 2e ingrédient => forte valeur protéique végétale, reoutch les reins. du coup sur le tout on  ne connait pas la part des protéines animales dans les 40% indiqués

----------


## Toupa

> trop de cendres (9,5%) outch les reins, pois en 2e ingrédient => forte valeur protéique végétale, reoutch les reins. du coup sur le tout on  ne connait pas la part des protéines animales dans les 40% indiqués


Oula... Merci pour l'info déjà que je cherche moins de cendres que dans les miennes... Non on va pas abîmer les reins de mon Loulou !!!

----------


## vans

> Quelqu'un connais la marque natura plus ultra ?!? 
> http://www.naturaplusultra.com/-croq...al-hunter.html


Se sont les meme croquettes que les ultra premium direct 
Comme la dit poupoune trop de cendre et rapport phosphocacique élevé.

Tu cherches quoi exactement, peut etre que l'on peut d'aider en t'orienter vers tel ou tel marque

----------


## Borgward

Tu peux tenter ça à 6,5% de cendres (variété "Atlantic ten fish") et calcium/Phosphore à 1,17.

http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/cr...utrivet/291557


-->Sorry si on ne peut pas mettre de liens commerciaux directs.

----------


## Toupa

> Se sont les meme croquettes que les ultra premium direct 
> Comme la dit poupoune trop de cendre et rapport phosphocacique élevé.
> 
> Tu cherches quoi exactement, peut etre que l'on peut d'aider en t'orienter vers tel ou tel marque


Je cherche les meilleures croquettes sans céréales possible pour mon Loulou... Avec le moins de cendre possible pour protéger ses reins... Et des cranberry ou canneberge pour les urines... 
Il est actuellement aux wolfood chiken et le nutritionniste de NCLN m'a conseille auj de rester à cette marque qu'elle était très bien par rapport à mes demandes...

----------


## fred02

Bonjour,

Je lis ce post depuis pas mal de temps, et je pense m'être fait une bonne idée de ce que je dois acheter pour mon futur chiot.
Il aura 8 semaines, ce sera une femelle rottweiler (ma précédente/actuelle femelle rott a plus de 11 ans aujourd'hui !!!)  Elle arrive début Octobre!
J'ai lu plusieurs fois sur ce post que si on est pas sûr de son coup, vous pouvez nous aider à ne pas nous tromper.

Alors voila, je voudrais quelquechose qui ferait pousser ma petite rott dans les meilleures conditions, avec un CA/P qui va bien, sans céréales si possible, et un % de protides et lipides qui convient bien au rott...
On evitera les marques qui passent pas très bien chez certains chiens...

J'ai trouvé je pense quelques références qui vont bien, mais je préfère assurer le coup grâce à vos conseils !
Si on peux rester sous les 5€ le Kg, c'est top...

Merci beaucoup d'avance !

Fred

----------


## Anubis59

Bonjour,  je viens vous voir car je recherche des croquettes définitives pour mon bébé chihuahua qui va sur 6 mois. j'ai déja fait plusieurs marques de magasins et franchement je ne trouve pas celles qui lui conviennent. il pèse 1.500 kg actuellement il mange Ultima mini junior je ne trouve pas qu'elle soit top. Mon loulou n'a pas de belle selle et je trouve qu'il se gratte et se mord beaucoup. 

j'aimerais des croquettes en petit sac (pas plus de 2 kg) car vu sa race et son poids ça ne me sers à rien de stocker et le prix pas trop élevé. Et des croquettes pas trop grosses sinon il ne saura pas les manger.

Que me conseillez-vous?

----------


## Toupa

Je viens de prendre conscience qu'au delà des croquettes ce qui peut être mauvais pour mon chien ce sont les dentastix... En effet C plein de céréales et donc de mauvaises protéines...
Que puis je lui donner pour remplacer son dentastix quotidien il en a pris l'habitude tous les soir... 
Merciiii

----------


## toutouill3

Il y a un récap sur les friandises avec les croquettes p 468.
Sur platinium ils font des 'fits-bits' 

Pour les croquettes du rott : j'ai un cane corso, et je lui donne les nutrivet instinct growth

----------


## Borgward

> Je viens de prendre conscience qu'au delà des croquettes ce qui peut être mauvais pour mon chien ce sont les dentastix... En effet C plein de céréales et donc de mauvaises protéines...
> Que puis je lui donner pour remplacer son dentastix quotidien il en a pris l'habitude tous les soir... 
> Merciiii


Un grand morceau de nerf de boeuf séché?.. Dans les 40cm minimum.

----------


## Toupa

Merci toutouill3 je vais voir ca !!

----------


## fred02

Oui pour mon chiot rott, j'hesite entre les nutrivet insctinct (mais pas mal de diarrhées observées chez les utilisateurs...), le wolfhood wild chicken prairie, et la cotecanica maxima grain free (mais CA/p à 1.4...)...

----------


## vans

Toupa : comme croquettes, il y a les acana, lukullus, nutrivet
En friandises naturelles, il y a les tripes, poisson, nerf de boeuf, ...

----------


## cerbere

dites les filles les chiens sont sous profine mais je me demandais si cela vaut le coût de les passer sous Acana adult dog. J'suis pas calée niveau croquettes  :Frown:

----------


## Poupoune 73

profine c'est l'entrée de gamme de la qualité, acana de mémoire est plus "viandé" donc bien meilleur

----------


## SiLiFrisk

Je vais acheter des Acana puppy pour mes 2 chiots shetland x border collie, ils étaient au Pro Plan puppy au poulet mais les ingrédients ne me plaisent pas et ils ont des flatulences atroces. 

J'ai fait quelques recherches (même si le sujet est tellement vaste que je me sens un peu perdue et il faut bien finir par se décider comme on peut) et Acana me paraissait un bon rapport qualité/prix... en tout cas les croquettes comme Orijen, Atavik ou Applaws etc. sont hors de mon budget, donc je vais essayer Acana. J'espère qu'ils vont bien supporter !

Je passe commande sur zooplus.es au plus vite (le sac de Pro Plan est bien entamé...) *quelqu'un voudrait-il me parrainer si il a un compte zooplus.es ?* Si oui ce serait très gentil, envoyez-moi un MP et je vous donnerai mes coordonnées !

----------


## lili2000

si tu n'as pas encore trouvé, fait ta demande ici : Re: Code réduction Zooplus et Wanimo

----------


## SiLiFrisk

Merci beaucoup pour l'information, je n'avais pas vu ce sujet !

----------


## winterfell

> pommes de terre en 1er ingrédient et seulement 27% de prot (pour 9% d'humidité). ça suffit pour que je passe mon chemin! en semi-humide plutôt pas mal tu as natyka et une autre marque dont j'ai oublié le nom, regarde p358 je pense que yenz les a incluses dans sa liste


pour les macs de zooplus?
tu vois ça dans la compo où car sur zooplus c'est (merci ggogletrad) Poulet et la farine de viande de poulet ( min . 45 % de viande fraîche, la farine de viande de 20% ) , le riz ( 22 % ) , la farine de poisson (6% ) , gras de poulet ( conservé avec vitamine E et extrait de romarin ) , pommes de terre, levure, pulpe de betterave , le bouillon de poulet , les algues , FOS ( 2,000 mg / kg ) , MOS ( 2,000 mg / kg ) , de l'extrait de yucca schidigera (500 mg / kg) .additifs

----------


## lagrenouille73

bonjour ,voilà j'ai un petit jack de 7 mois passé ,un mâle .
il est actuellement aux acana puppy and junior mais de temps en temps ,il a des selles molles ! pas tout le temps ! mais le début de la selle est normal et çà finit en purée ! (désolé des détails )
il a des gazs aussi !

avant il était au virbac mais beaucoup de selles molles et beaucoup de gazs . avec les acana ,çà a diminué mais je me rends compte qu'il en a encore .....

j'aimerai savoir ,quelle marque me conseillez vous ?

je suis allée faire un tour à la page 358 mais il y a tellement de marque !!!

je crois qu'avec orijen ,çà sera pire ?

merci

----------


## lagrenouille73

bonjour, y aurait-il quelqu'un qui pourrait me conseiller une marque de croquette pour mon jeune jack de 7 mois ?
je fouille un peu sur le net ,j'ai vu les tast of the wild et les purizon .......
j'ai un peu peur d'essayer les orijen car les avis sont assez mitigés ! beaucoup de selles molles apparemment !
mon chiot a déjà des selles molles avec acana donc je recherche une marque qui file pas la diarrhée ni de gazs !

merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

regarde brit carnilove, applaws, exclusive of gosbi
orijen et acana c'ets le même groupe donc tu risques de rencontrer les mêmes soucis; purizon excellent sur le papier mais résultats bof bof dans les faits (une cata sur 4 chiens ici)
évite maxima cotecnica grainfree pour l'instant, Ca/Ph de 1,6 c'est trop pour un chien qui n'a pas encore fini sa croissance à mon sens. idem pour taste of the wild, soit trop peu de protéines (donc trop de glucides) soit Ca/Ph trop élevé

----------


## lagrenouille73

ha j'avais justement repéré les maxima aussi !lol
c'est franchement pas facile de trouver de bonnes croquettes que le chien supporte !
c'est un vrai casse tête !

----------


## lagrenouille73

je précise aussi que mon chiot mange environ 140 g de croquettes par jour en 2 fois .
c'est plus que ce qui est indiquer sur le paquet mais étant entre 2 à chaque fois ,pas facile d'évaluer combien il est censé manger !
il est ni trop gros ni trop maigre ,je trouve qu'il est bien . il pèse 7kg ,il a 7 mois passé ......
là il stagne niveau poids .

je trouve quand même qu'il crève la dale ! mais je donne déjà plus que ce qui est recommandé sur le paquet .
des fois je me dis que s'il a des selles molles et des gazs c'est peut être parce qu'il a une surdose de croquettes ? trop de protéine ?
mais voyant qu'il n'est pas gros ?!

pas facile ,franchement !

----------


## Poupoune 73

surdose de croquettes oui de protéines n'origine animale non. la croquette parfaite n'existe pas  ::  il faut trouver un compromis

----------


## lagrenouille73

après je cherche pas la croquette parfaite ,ce que je veux c'est trouver une marque qui corresponde à mon chien .
je peux continuer de donner autant de croquettes à mon chien ? même si çà dépasse la quantité indiquée sur le paquet ? il n'y a aucun risque ?

----------


## soniaidir

J'ai des chiens adultes et je rencontre le même problème concernant les selles en prenant josera 26/16  mais j'ai lu sur internet que pour éviter cela,  il vaut mieux prendre des croquettes premiums au lieu des croquettes standards après certes, elles doivent être plus cher et  je ne sais pas s'il y a une très grande différence de prix. Pour ma part, je vais demander conseil là où j'ai l'habitude d'acheter les croquettes.

----------


## laured69

Depuis un mois, nous avons un chihuahua qui a maintenant 5 mois et demi.


Il mange ses crottes et celles de nos 2 chats. Il fait aussi 4 voire 5 crottes par jour et pas des petites...


La veto m'a conseillé (elle vend cette marque) des Virbac junior dog pour le chien et des Virbac adulte cat pour les chatsstérilisés(pour que le chien evite de les mangé et pareil, ils font de très grosses crottes).
Bon alors, après 5 jours d'essai avec les Virbac chien et chat, le résultat est le meme pour le chien. Il mange encore ses crottes et celle des chats, il fait encore 4 fois par jour voire 5 et elles sont mastoc (par contre, les chats ça va)

Dans la jungle des croquettes, on parle des "sans céréales" qui pourrait réglé tout ça.

Des posts contradictoires on en voit. Les Orijen sont bien mais peut être pas, les Atavik, Taste of the Wild pareil et il y en a d'autres.

Pour vraiment réglé mon problème, quelle est la meilleur croquettes (m'en fou du prix) qui peut éventuellement se trouvé en magasin si internet est en rupture.

Merci pour vos conseils, car là, ça va me rendre chèvre! Ou alors, c'est trop tôt pour que je voie une amélioration et je dois attendre encore un peu.

Pour les chats, dois je aussi changé pour que le chien ne mange pas leur crottes. Si je change, se sera pour la meme marque pour chien et chat. Laquelle ?

Merci pour vos conseils

----------


## bouba92

Certains de mes chiens mangent des crottes canines et felines, je ne pense pas que le type de croquettes qu'ils mangent y soit pour grand chose....pour les crottes de chats j'ai mis les caisses hors de portée.
J'ai tout essayé pour leur faire passer cette sale habitude, rien n'y fait....

----------


## virgienut

Les chiens aiment les crottes de chats!!! Il faut croire qu'ils trouvent ça bon! 
Moi aussi le bac à litière est hors d'atteinte des chiens, c'est la meilleure solution. 
L'un de mes chiens mange les crottes de mon autre chien alors qu'ils ont les mêmes croquettes, alors je ramasse au moins deux fois par jour les crottes dans le jardin.

----------


## laured69

Il ne mange pas les crottes des chats qui sont dans la litière mais celle qu'il trouve dehors dans le jardin.


Depuis 3 ou 4 nuits, il refait la nuit (5 ou 6 grosses crottes) et 2 pipis. Alors qu'il était propre depuis 15 jours.

Je l'ai sorti hier soir à 22h, il a fait caca, refait cette nuit (comme s'il n'avait pas fait de la journée) et encore quand je me suis levé à 7H.

J'ai l'impression, qu'il se vide. Les crottes sont bien moulées, pas de diarrhées.
Est ce du au changements de croquettes?
J'espere que se n'est qu'un passage.

----------


## laured69

Bonjour,
Je viens d'avoir la veto qui effectivement a eu un courrier la semaine derniere concernant les croquettes Virbac sans céréales et disant qu'ils avaient un problème technique sur les derniers lots de Vorbac Vetcomplex.

Elle va essayé de les joindre et elle me rappelle.


Merci

----------


## pomku

Ça existe, les Virbac sans céréales ????? J'ai comme un doute…

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui, mais elles restent sans viande "rassure"-toi

----------


## pomku

::  Poupoune !

----------


## laured69

Elles s'appellent VIRBAC HPM, je les aurais demain. Il y a juste un peu de riz

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Elles s'appellent VIRBAC HPM, je les aurais demain. Il y a juste un peu de riz


certes, mais elles ne contiennent pas non plus de viande 
*Protéines déshydratées de porc et volailles*, riz (min. 7%), *graisses animales*, pois entier, fécule de pomme de terre (min. 4%), *protéines animales hydrolysées*, lignocellulose, pulpe de betterave, coque de fèverole, sels minéraux, graine de lin, huile de poissons, fructo-oligosaccharides, fibre de psyllium, bétaglucane de levure, Lactobacillus acidophilus pasteurisé.

pour nourrir un carnivore, même opportuniste comme le chien, c'est quand même ballot 

regarde plutôt applaws, brit carnilove, orijen, acana, etc. ou en un peu moins bien exclusive of gosbi

----------


## corinnebergeron

Oui mais elles sont faites pour traiter une maladie non ? Je crois me souvenir les avoir utilisées pour mon SPIRIT il y a quelques années, pour des diarrhées chroniques et inexpliquées ... les croquettes de mon chat IRC avaient ce type de compo

----------


## laured69

Ces croquettes sont nouvelles, à peine distribué chez les vetos.

En fait, j'avais les virbac vetcomplex. Mon chien fait au moins 10 crottes par jour et pas des petites. Il refait ses besoins la nuit alors qu'il était propre.
Mes chats font de grosses crottes aussi.

36% de viande, se n'est pas assez?

----------


## Poupoune 73

ce n'est pas de la viande, c'est des protéines de X ou Y viande, nuance
encore une fois le chien est un carnivore, donc ça fait une alimentation à 64% de???? et seulement 36% de quelquechose qu'on essaie de faire passer pour de la bidoche
si tu habites dans le Rhône tu as les tarifs préférentiels pour les rhone alpins de la compagnie des croquettes, qui vend quelques marques de qualité citées plus haut 

regarde celles-là pour comparer :
http://www.brit-boutique.fr/croquett...n-chicken.html

----------


## laured69

ben oui, mais je fais comment, la veto m'offre les sacs de 3kg chats et 3kg chiens.

Oui j'habite dans le rhone.

----------


## joloclo

Coucou Laure,je vois que nos réponses sur un autre forum ne t'ont pas convaincue et pourtant  tu as les mêmes ici ,et j'ai aussi répondu à ta dernière question ,soit tu offres tes paquets gratuits à un refuge ou une asso soit au pire si tu veux les utiliser tu les mélanges aux nouvelles .

----------


## laured69

Désolée Joloclo mais je me renseigne à divers endroits pour avoir plusieurs avis. mais là, je suis convaincue que se ne sont pas de bonnes croquettes.
J'ai été cherché les nouvelles ce soir mais je ne leur ai pas donné encore, normalement je voulais attendre demain. Si je choisis des vraies "sans céréales", je verrais la différence de fréquence des crottes au bout de combien de temps? avec quelle couleur de crottes? Les nouveaux paquets je peux les donner au refuge.

je pensais prendre des Taste Of The Wild (peut être un peu trop de cendres) ou alors les MAXIMA Grain free pour les chiens et les chats, je peux les avoir chez Medor et Cie tout pres de chez moi. Ne me dit pas qu'elles ne sont pas bonnes, sinon, je me pends!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème.
Ma chienne est au croquette nutrivet instinct. Je lui donne déjà 600gr par jour en deux fois. Mais malgré ça, on voit bcp ses côtes je trouve... Je peux continuer d'augmenter la dose?!

----------


## laured69

Apres 2 jours avec les nouvelles croquettes Virbac, Lutti veut beaucoup moins sortir pour faire ses besoins. Cette nuit, il n'y a pas eu de caca ni pipi. La fréquence des croettes à diminué. Les croquettes commencement à faire effet.

----------


## Noemie-

Concernant les nouvelles croquettes vir-bac , il y a 95% de protéines qui sont animales donc je trouve que c'est un beau progrès pour les vétérinaires puisque les autres marques vont se remettre en question et vont toujours faire mieux. 

La compo n'est pas trop mal, j suis surprise !

----------


## sebG26

Voici ce qui m'a été répondu sur NCLN concernant le taux Ca/P des Cotecnica Maxima :

_"Rapport CA/P
_


_ 			Bonjour,
Pour un Cane Corso de 13 mois, la rapport Ca/P n'est-il pas trop élevé ?
Cordialement 		_
_ 			Posté le 18/09/2015 			 par SebG 		_

_ Réponse de NCLN
__la nutrition n'est pas mathématque_
_ 			On dit et on lit beaucoup de choses sur les rapport Ca/P, il ne faut  pas perdre de vue que nou sommes sur du vivant avec toute sa variabilité  et toute son adaptabilité.
Dans la nature, grands carnivores ou  petits carnivores mangent tous deux des animaux, donc muscles et  carcasses (os) avec des rapport phosphocalcique voisins et tout se passe  bien.

Si je me réfère au recommandations du Pr BmM PARAGON (prof  de nutrition à l'école véto)  , le rapport Ca/P optimal doit se situer  entre 1 et 2, vous voyez donc que la fourchette est large !"_



Du coup entre cette réponse et celle concernant le taux de cendres, je ne sais plus quoi penser !

----------


## chane34

Bonjour, 
Alors moi c est pour une femelle springer spaniel de 10 ans qui était jusqua ce jour aux croquetttes purina proplan ligth a l agneau et riz, J en étais super contente, elle avait bien perdue du poids et j apprends que purina ne les fabrique plus, qu elles sont remplacées par d autre mais au poulet, ma chienne le supporte moins bien 

Je suis tombée sur les josera, j avais vu les josera balance mais j avoue que la composition me laisse une peu perplexe ?
J arrive au bout de mon sac de purina et je ne sais toujours pas quoi choisir, que me conseillez vous ?

Merci

----------


## Llyka

Bonjour 
Je viens demander conseil car ma soeur a un malinois et un malinois croisé avec un grand chien de berger. (elle ne sais pas car elle l'a récupéré sans un refuge. Ils ont un an et demi et 8 an 
N'ayant qu'un chat je ne peut pas la conseiller niveau croquettes je viens donc vers vous pour savoir ce que vous lui proposez au niveau composition  correcte et pas trop cher. Un peu style sanabelle chez les chats 
Actuellement elle leur donne ultra premium direct, je ne sais pas du tout si elles son bien. Si il y a quelques chose de mieux dans ces prix là où moins cher je suis preneuse  :Smile:

----------


## toutouill3

Tu as un récap' page 468  ::

----------


## Llyka

Merci mais en fait ça m'aide pas trop au niveau du prix ^^

----------


## chanloue

> Merci mais en fait ça m'aide pas trop au niveau du prix ^^


il suffit de sélectionner une liste de marques dans la liste indiquée et de regarder les prix sur internet chez différents fournisseurs..; le tour est joué !

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour 
> Je viens demander conseil car ma soeur a un malinois et un malinois croisé avec un grand chien de berger. (elle ne sais pas car elle l'a récupéré sans un refuge. Ils ont un an et demi et 8 an 
> N'ayant qu'un chat je ne peut pas la conseiller niveau croquettes je viens donc vers vous pour savoir ce que vous lui proposez au niveau composition  correcte et pas trop cher. Un peu style sanabelle chez les chats 
> Actuellement elle leur donne ultra premium direct, je ne sais pas du tout si elles son bien. Si il y a quelques chose de mieux dans ces prix là où moins cher je suis preneuse


profine (de préférence les gammes chiot plus protéinées et plus "viandées"), josera poulet riz 26/16 (uniquement cette gamme de josera les autres sont mauvaises), ou mieux exclusive of gosbi

----------


## Llyka

Merci à vous, je vais aller sur les sites et comparer les prix  :Smile:

----------


## Llyka

Que pensez vous des bozita original ?

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/44999

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour, 
> Alors moi c est pour une femelle springer spaniel de 10 ans qui était jusqua ce jour aux croquetttes purina proplan ligth a l agneau et riz, J en étais super contente, elle avait bien perdue du poids et j apprends que purina ne les fabrique plus, qu elles sont remplacées par d autre mais au poulet, ma chienne le supporte moins bien 
> 
> Je suis tombée sur les josera, j avais vu les josera balance mais j avoue que la composition me laisse une peu perplexe ?
> J arrive au bout de mon sac de purina et je ne sais toujours pas quoi choisir, que me conseillez vous ?
> 
> Merci


en bonnes croquettes light il y  a applaws lite ou senior et acana light&fit en 1er choix
wolfood why not mais le taux élevé de protéines me semble en grande partie du aux pois et non à la bidoche, c'est dommage
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd414ma41.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Que pensez vous des bozita original ?
> 
> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/44999


une plaisanterie de très mauvais goût, blé en 1er ingrédient, à peine 20% de bidoche et 21% de protéines, sachant qu'un chien adulte est en CARENCE en dessous de 24-25%

----------


## Antartika

Ma petite chienne, adoptée il y a peu, était habituée aux restes chez son ancien maitre - résultat : aujourd'hui elle boude les croquettes. Au départ je me suis dit "ce doit être les proplan le souci, pas super qualité" donc hop, on passe aux platinum, de meilleure qualité et soi-disant "appétantes" .... ça ne lui plait pas beaucoup plus ! Par contre leur pâtée, elle adore ! Du coup, je ne sais plus trop quoi faire, la pâtée étant un peu trop chère pour remplacer complétement les croquettes. 

J'ai tout essayé, si je lui mélange pâtée et croquettes, elle se débrouille pour lécher les croquettes et les laisser dans la gamelle... Avez-vous des solutions ou des astuces ? C'est vrai que si je lui laisse ses croquettes, et rien d'autre, elle finit par les manger, mais pas la quantité nécessaire... J'ai peur qu'elle maigrisse et que sa santé en pâtisse.

----------


## Poupoune 73

peut-être essayer quelque chose de seli-humide comme natyka? réhydrater les croquettes et mélanger à de la bonne pâtée type fresco de gosbi, terra canis, etc. (cf. la liste établie par Pitchoun' dans le topic dédié)

----------


## joloclo

Désolée mais petit H.S Mon chien va devoir être sous ATB à forte dose et pdt au moins un mois,il a déjà une fragilité des intestins et j'aimerai lui donner un produit naturel pour un peu contrer les effets des ATB,je pourrais faire un post ailleurs mais il me semble qu'on avait parlé de pré ou pro biotiques ou d'autres compléments sur ce post,puis peut-être quelqu'un a déjà eu ce pb

----------


## Poska

> Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème.
> Ma chienne est au croquette nutrivet instinct. Je lui donne déjà 600gr par jour en deux fois. Mais malgré ça, on voit bcp ses côtes je trouve... Je peux continuer d'augmenter la dose?!


J'ai arrêté les nutrivet instinct à cause de ce soucis, les chiens ne grossissaient pas voire maigrissaient malgré l'augmentation de la dose, pour finalement avoir une bonne diarrhée quand la dose était devenue trop grande... comme je les donnais aux chiens en FA, déjà trop maigrichons, j'ai préféré changer.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Désolée mais petit H.S Mon chien va devoir être sous ATB à forte dose et pdt au moins un mois,il a déjà une fragilité des intestins et j'aimerai lui donner un produit naturel pour un peu contrer les effets des ATB,je pourrais faire un post ailleurs mais il me semble qu'on avait parlé de pré ou pro biotiques ou d'autres compléments sur ce post,puis peut-être quelqu'un a déjà eu ce pb


si je me rappelle bien Pitchoun' avait parlé du kefir ou quelque chose comme ça, regarde qqs pages en arrière ou envoie lui un MP  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

> si je me rappelle bien Pitchoun' avait parlé du kefir ou quelque chose comme ça, regarde qqs pages en arrière ou envoie lui un MP


Oui je parlais bien du kéfir de lait Poupoune  :: 
http://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/r...n-ou-mon-chat/

Les grains de kéfir peuvent s'obtenir gratuitement contre paiement des frais de port sur le groupe ci-après : https://www.facebook.com/groups/kefi...geons/?fref=ts

----------


## Poupoune 73

ah cool tu es passée par là

----------


## lily130/8

si ça intéresse quelqu'un, voilà à quoi ressemblent les nouvelles gosbi no grain Maxi

----------


## Quaraba

Merci pour la photo. Au moins, on se rend compte.

----------


## sebG26

Cela rejoint ce qui m'a été répondu sur NCLN concernant le taux de cendre et le rapport Ca/P.

Au final est-ce qu'on se poserait pas trop de questions ?

http://www.atavik.fr/proteines-cendr...t-le-bon-taux/

----------


## lily130/8

> Cela rejoint ce qui m'a été répondu sur NCLN concernant le taux de cendre et le rapport Ca/P.
> 
> Au final est-ce qu'on se poserait pas trop de questions ?
> 
> http://www.atavik.fr/proteines-cendr...t-le-bon-taux/


désolée mais ce lien est... pourri! entre parenthèse, écrit par une marque avec des taux de cendres trop élevés... mais ce que je trouve juste aberrant est la comparaison entre les taux des proies et ceux des croquettes. Les proies ne contenant pas du tout les mêmes taux d'humidité que les croquettes, c'est juste INCOMPARABLE. il aurait fallu ramener les taux sur matière sèche, là ça veut vraiment rien dire!

----------


## lily130/8

> Merci pour la photo. Au moins, on se rend compte.


oui  :Smile: 
j'espère qu'elles conviendront à mon futur "maxi chien"

----------


## sebG26

> désolée mais ce lien est... pourri! entre parenthèse, écrit par une  marque avec des taux de cendres trop élevés... mais ce que je trouve  juste aberrant est la comparaison entre les taux des proies et ceux des  croquettes. Les proies ne contenant pas du tout les mêmes taux  d'humidité que les croquettes, c'est juste INCOMPARABLE. il aurait fallu  ramener les taux sur matière sèche, là ça veut vraiment rien dire!


En  fait je n'ai pas "lu" cet article comme comparatif BARF/croquettes mais  plus sur le fait de relativiser les taux puisque la croquettes  parfaites n'existe pas et que souvent si le taux de glucide est bon  c'est le taux de cendre qui ne l'est pas, le rapport Ca/P ou le taux de  protéine...c'est un peu comme pour nous, on peut chercher à manger bien  ou le mieux possible (j'entends au niveau qualité) mais si on voulait  vraiment faire attention à tout on n'aurait pas beaucoup d'aliment à se  mettre sous la dent, à moins de tout produire soi même !

----------


## lily130/8

oui mais vouloir relativiser en disant "nos taux sont moins hauts que ceux des proies" parce que c'est leur discours, en gros, je trouve ça débile vu qu'ils comparent des aliments n'ayant pas du tout les mêmes taux d'humidité, ce qui entraîne forcément un changement de tous les autres taux. après oui, il faut relativiser les taux, mais pourquoi prendre le risque de donner des croquettes avec des taux élevés alors qu'il en existe avec des bons taux et d'aussi bonnes compo (orijen, gosbi grain free...)?

----------


## sebG26

oui, mais justement en regardant tous les taux, il y a toujours quelques choses qui ne va pas par exemple pour les Gosbi le taux de glucide est quand même élevé, le taux de protéine plutôt bas...bon les Orijen c'est un peut à part car déjà la première chose qui peut ne pas aller avant les taux, c'est le prix ! et au final c'est un peu comme ça pour toutes les marques si un ou plusieurs taux sont bons, il y en a un qui ne va pas ou alors c'est au niveau des aliments eux même que ça cloche. Un autre exemple les Ultra Premium Direct, fort taux de protéine, peu de glucides mais taux de cendre élevé...Il n'y a pas vraiment de marque qui réuni tous les critères.

----------


## lily130/8

28% de protéines ça reste correcte, on est pas aux 20-22% des marques véto. Et il faut voir aussi la qualité des protéines. la qualité va souvent avec le prix, pour avoir de très bonnes croquettes, c'est juste impossible d'avoir un prix bas... ensuite il faut voir où sont nos priorités, pour moi un taux de cendres élevé c'est rédhibitoire.

----------


## joloclo

> si je me rappelle bien Pitchoun' avait parlé du kefir ou quelque chose comme ça, regarde qqs pages en arrière ou envoie lui un MP


Merci,justement je pensais:argile ou aloe ou de préference Kéfir

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Merci,justement je pensais:argile ou aloe ou de préference Kéfir


Les 3 sont très bien pour les soucis digestifs, à toi de voir.  :: 
J'ai répondu à ton mp.

Voici un tableau qui liste les indispensables et leurs vertues : http://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/r...ndispensables/

----------


## cerbere

entre ces deux types de croquettes y'a beaucoup de différences? Laquelle serait la mieux? merci


Pièce jointe 291506
Pièce jointe 291507


http://www.croquettes-profine.fr/ind...roller=product

----------


## lily130/8

je préfère largement les profine: pas de blé, moins de maïs, un rapport ca/p moins mauvais

----------


## cerbere

merci

----------


## lagrenouille73

bonjour ,j'aurai une petite question : est il possible de mélanger plusieurs gouts de croquettes d'une même marque ?
je m'explique ....... genre donner des croquettes acana wild prairie le matin et des acana pacifica le soir par exemple ?
parce que manger les même croquettes tout le temps ,çà doit être pénible à la longue ?!
ou encore carrément mélanger les 2 paquets ensemble ? 
quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?

merci

----------


## joloclo

Perso je mélange 2 marques donc d'après moi aucun pb à condition de vérifier les taux,un chien ne se lasse pas en principe.

----------


## bouba92

Bon en fait les crtères de choix de "bonnes" croquettes, en résumé c'est :
1/ sans sous produits ( animaux et végetaux)
2/ sans céréales
3/ avec viande déshydratée ( mieux que viandes fraiches)
4/ Taux de glucides le plus bas possible
Est-ce que vs voyez d'autres critères?

----------


## surmulot

Oui si dans la meme ration verifiez les taux qu'ils soient du meme ordre de grandeur

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bon en fait les crtères de choix de "bonnes" croquettes, en résumé c'est :
> 1/ sans sous produits ( animaux et végetaux)
> 2/ sans céréales
> 3/ avec viande déshydratée ( mieux que viandes fraiches)
> 4/ Taux de glucides le plus bas possible
> Est-ce que vs voyez d'autres critères?


sauf allergie, c'est pas une question avec/sans céréales, c'est une question de taux de bidoche dans le produit fini
et mieux vaut de la pdt que des pois (fort taux de protéines VEGETALES)
donc je rajouterais : viande déshydratée dans les 1ers ingrédients, taux de cendres à 8% maxi, Ca/P le + proche possible de 1, fort taux de protéines (ANIMALES, bien entendu) - mais ça va avec un taux de glucides bas  ::

----------


## bouba92

Le probleme c'est que c'est impossible de connaître le taux de proteines vegetales vs proteines animales!Les fabricants se gardent bien de le mettre ds les analyses!

----------


## lagrenouille73

merci

----------


## May-May

Je suis très satisfaite des Wolfood, mais vu mon état de santé, Hiduc se dépense moins et avec l'hiver qui approche, il commence à me faire du gras...

Je voulais passer à la formule "light" (fitness et sterilized), mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.

Des avis ?




> *Ingrédients :
> *
>  Viande de poulet moulue déshydratée, pois,  pois chiches, poissons blancs de mer moulus ,lentilles, tapioca, ovo produits (ufs sans coquille) arômes naturels, lin, levure de bière, céleri, cartilage de poulet , persil, graisse de poulet (conservée avec des tocophérols mixtes) (1,00%), huile de menhaden (famille du hareng), laitue, cresson, lécithine, sel, luzerne, épinards, carbonate de Ca, Méthionine, L-lysine, farine de varech, glucosamine,  chondroitine,  choline, extrait de yucca, ferments Lactobacillus acidophilus , fructooligosaccharide (FOS), canneberges, myrtilles, lysine, inuline, vitamine E, vitamine C, niacine, varech séché, pantothénate de Ca, riboflavine, biotine, vit B12, thiamine, vit A, pyridoxine, acide citrique, vit D3, acide folique, oligo éléments chélatés :fer , zinc, cuivre, manganèse, sélénium, iode .
> 
> *ANALYSE : 
> 
>  PROTÉINES ...................  34.00%
> Lipides ............................. . 10,00%
> Cendres. 7.0 %
> ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

pois et pois chiche en 2e et 3e ingrédient, comme indiqué juste au-dessus  ingrédients à très forte valeur protéique végétale mauvais pour les reins. regarde plutôt acana senior, applaws lite ou senior, éventuellement acana light&fit
@bouba: ben ça se voit quand même aux ingrédients

----------


## May-May

Les Acana ne lui réussissaient pas, donc j'aimerais éviter de repartir sur cette gamme en fait, vu que les Wolfood lui vont bien.
(Je précise que réduire la gamelle c'est compliqué vu qu'il mange déjà peu).

Je vais explorer le reste alors, mais comme mes tests de croquettes ont été compliqués, et que j'avais enfin trouvé la gamme qui lui convenait, je reste frileuse quant à repartir à tester des choses nouvelles.

----------


## Houitie

La marque de croquettes que je prenais pour Hestia (allergique à la viande) a changé sa composition... sans nous prévenir. Bref, c'est la m**** ! 
J'ai un plan pour avoir ces croquettes là, qu'en pensez vous? 




> *Ingrédients de Nutra Gold Grain free au poisson blanc:* 
> Poisson blanc(15%), farine de poisson, patates douces (15%), les pois, les pois chiches, pommes de terre, huile de canola, purée de tomates, protéines de pomme de terre, graines de lin, racines de chicorée (0,05%), tomates, bleuets, framboises, produit faecium de fermentation de Enterococcus séchée, produit acidophilus de fermentation de Lactobacillus séchée, produit casei de fermentation de Lactobacillus séchée, produit plantarum de fermentation de Lactobacillus séchés, séché Trichoderma reesei extrait de fermentation.*ANALYSE:*
> 
> Protéine *24,0%* 
> Graisse *14,0%* 
> cendres brutes 7,0% 
> Fibres brutes 5,0% Humidité 10,0% Calcium 1,3% Phosphore 1,0% Oméga-6 acides gras * 2,4% Omega-3 acides gras * 0,3% vitamine A 10 000 UI / kg vitamine D₃ 750 UI / kg vitamine E 150 UI / kg Ferreux chélate d'acides aminés hydrate 60 mg / kg Cupric chélate d'acides aminés hydrate 7 mg / kg Sulfate ferreux monohydrate 60 mg / kg Sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 7 mg / kg Iodure de potassium 1,5 mg / kg Chélate de manganèse des acides aminés hydrate 20 mg / kg Oxyde manganeux 20 mg / kg

----------


## lily130/8

> La marque de croquettes que je prenais pour Hestia (allergique à la viande) a changé sa composition... sans nous prévenir. Bref, c'est la m**** ! 
> J'ai un plan pour avoir ces croquettes là, qu'en pensez vous?


bof bof, beaucoup de patates et légumineuses, peu de protéines et beaucoup de glucides

----------


## pomku

Tu as les Gosbi Fish (avec riz, certes, mais sans viande) qui sont un bon compromis. 
*
Compo :*
Saumon  (23%), riz (22%), poisson de mer déshydraté (20%), pomme déshydratée  (6%), pomme de terre (5%), huile saumon, huile de tournesol, huile de  lin oléagineux, pulpe de betterave, poire déshydratée, levure de bière,  chlorure de potassium.
+ LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée,  tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert(0.50%) huile dolive (0.40%),  épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.),  pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées,  brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles  de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait  dorange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre,  huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S, chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg),  extrait de fruits rouges, extrait dail, extrait de thym, extrait  dorigan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de  romarin, extrait d aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques, de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.

*ANALYSE : 
*protéines = 28 %
lipides = 18 %
cendres = 7%
fibres = 3%
Ca = 1.5%
p =1.2%

----------


## Poupoune 73

je t'avais déjà envoyé par mp des marques de qualité sans viande houitie

----------


## dedel

Blitz est aux applaws light depuis 2 mois, mais je me demande si elles lui conviennent : il a des gaz très malodorants (plusieurs fois par jour mais pas non plus tout le temps) et ses selles sont molles, pas moulées.
 C'est quoi les critères pour dire que les croquettes vont bien au chien ??

----------


## rea

Bonjour à tous, 
Ca fait très longtemps que je ne suis pas venue sur le forum, du coup j'ai parcouru la discussion un peu en long et en large, mais je voudrais quand même des conseils..
J'ai 5 chiens; une grande de 4 ans, une moyenne de 4 ans avec gastrite qu'on vient de découvrir par hasard, 1 petite de 8 ans et 2 petits de 11-12 ans dont un qui a déjà eu quelques soucis urinaires et rénaux...
(sauf la grande, tout le monde a védu dans la rue des années et a mangé tout ce qui lui tombait sous la patte - le plus souvent des déchets)

Je n'habite pas en France, donc j'ai pas dispo toutes les croqu listées sur le post...
J'ai accès aux Orijen, Acana, Dog Lovers, Carnilove, Brit Care, TotW, Josera, (bon bien sûr RC, Hills, Happy Dog, Pro Plan, Trainer....)mais aussi Natural&Delicious (sans céréales genre: http://www.farmina.com/?q=en/content...egranate-adult et avec genre: http://www.farmina.com/?q=en/content...egranate-adult) , Essential (sans céréales: http://essentialfoods.eu/selection/) ou encore OptiLife (avec céréales: http://www.versele-laga.com/en-BE/optilife/Products)...

Evidemment, l'aspect financier entre aussi en compte, et je ne peux pas sortir les sous pour des Orijen/Acana tous les mois et pour tout le monde (le prix varie assez ici)... Même si j'aimerais bien! J'ai pour habitude de leur faire tourner les différentes marque ou gammes d'une même marque, après 1-2 mois, histoire d'éviter qu'ils ne se lassent...
Et bien sûr, ma plus grande inquiétude c'est pour les séniors à cause des reins, etc.. 

Donc là j'ai un peu envie de reprendre cette alimentation, et de voir ce qui serait mieux pour chacun et ensuite faire au mieux selon le budget du moment

----------


## cerbere

*Ingrédients :* farine de viande de  volaille, riz, orge, amidon de pomme de terre 10,0 %, fibre de  betterave, graisse de volaille, farine de viande d'agneau 4,5 %,  protéine de volaille hydrolysée, chlorure de sodium, poudre de chicorée,  chlorure de potassium, farine de crustacés.  *Additifs :*
_Additifs nutritionnels :_ vitamine A (17 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3  (1 700 UI/kg), vitamine E (200 mg/kg), vitamine B1 (15 mg/kg), vitamine  B2 (20 mg/kg), vitamine B6 (20 mg/kg), vitamine B12 (100 µg/kg), niacine  (85 mg/kg), acide pantothénique (50 mg/kg), acide folique (5 mg/kg),  biotine (950 µg/kg), fer (200 mg/kg), zinc (160 mg/kg), manganèse (16  mg/kg), cuivre (20 mg/kg), iode (2 mg/kg), sélénium (0,25 mg/kg).
_Additifs technologiques :_
Antioxydants : extraits naturellement riches en tocophérols.                                     






protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
magnésium
sodium
énergie métabolisable

22.0 %
12.0 %
3.0 %
7.0 %
1.5 %
1.0 %
0.1 %
0.4 %
3604.0 kcal/kg







OU




*INGRÉDIENTS:*  Poulet (22%), Foie de poulet (20%), Pomme de terre, Mais, Graisse de  volaille (conservé avec un additif CEE = vitamine E: 50 mg/kg), Huile de  saumon, Saveurs naturelles, Pulpe de betterave naturelle séchée, Pommes  séchées, Levure de bière, Tomates, Extrait de Yucca schidigera,  Minéraux, Dl-méthionine, Llysine, Mannan-oligosaccharides,  Fructo-oligosaccharides, Probiotiques, Cuivre organique, Chlorure de  choline, Zinc organique, Manganèse organique, Sélénium organique,  Biotine, Niacine, Pantothénate de calcium, Vitamine  A, Supplément vitaminé B12, Supplément de riboflavine (source de  vitamine B2), Mononitrate de Thiamine (source de vitamine B1),  Chlorhydrate de Pyridoxine (source de vitamine B6), Acide  folique, Vitamine D3, Vitamine E (alfa-tocophérol).


*COMPOSITION GARANTIE:*  Protéine brute 26%, Matières grasses brutes 16%, Cellulose brute 2,5%,  Humidité 10%, Cendres brutes 6,5 %, Calcium 1,4%, Phosphore 1%
*ADDITIFS POUR 1 KG:* Vitamine A 20000 UI, Vitamine D3 1950 UI, Vitamine E (α-tocophérol) 500 mg, Cuivre 18,8 mg, Zinc 107 mg, Sélénium 0,2 mg

*ÉNERGIE MÉTABOLISÉE =* 4 103 kcal/kg

----------


## dedel

Je répond mais c'est juste pour voir si j'ai compris : la 2 est mieux car + de protéines, de la viande et pas des farines ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui la 2, malgré la présence de maïs
encore une fois un chien adulte a besoin de 24% de protéines MINIMUM, en-dessous le chien est en CARENCE. alors 22% WTF????

----------


## cerbere

Aye je commence à comprendre; )

----------


## manidex

Bonjour!
J'ai parcouru un peu le sujet (et lu le récap page 360) mais j'ai du mal à m'y retrouver. Dexter est un croisé type berger de 27kg, âgé de 7 ans. Il était nourri aux Nutragold pro breeder jusqu'à il y a peu (environ 1 mois), qui lui convenaient bien mais que je ne trouve que chez NCLN, or pour des questions d'organisation avec mes autres loulous pour qui je commande chez Z+, j'aimerais lui donner quelque chose que je peux trouver sur ce site. Dernièrement avec mon déménagement j'ai eu des soucis d'approvisionnement, et donc il est actuellement aux flatazor prestige adulte sensible sans céréales, qui étaient les plus correctes de disponibles dans l'animalerie proche de chez moi.
J'avais choisi la gamme "sensible" car Dex est sujet à des démangeaisons et surtout des pertes de poils très importantes s'il a le malheur d'être nourri de croquettes très moyennes. D'ailleurs les flatazor semblent lui convenir parfaitement sur ce point (par contre selles beaucoup plus abondantes...).
Je cherche donc des croquettes convenant à un chien plutôt actif, présentant une sensibilité au niveau cutané. J'ai un budget relativement serré pour des croquettes de qualité, autour de 60€ les 15 kg. Et bien sûr j'aimerai pouvoir les trouver chez Z+ pour commander pour tout le monde en même temps!
Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu peux déjà regarder applaws, acana, orijen, purizon sur z+

----------


## manidex

Orijen il y était étant plus jeune, il les tolérait très bien mais malheureusement ça ne rentre plus dans le budget  :Frown: 
Les purizon niveau budget ça me va bien, mais la variété au poisson (que je visais à cause des problèmes de peau de Dex) a des avis mitigés sur Z+ (je me méfie toutefois des avis sur Z+, qui sont par exemple très bons sur des croquettes très très mauvaises).
Applaws n'existe pas en grands sacs sur Z+ apparemment, et le budget reste un peu élevé.
Acana ça peut le faire si ça lui convient bien.
Entre Purizon et Acana, une des deux marques serait plus adaptée?

----------


## dedel

Personne pour répondre à ma question ?
Comment sait-on qu'une croquette convient ou pas à un chien ?

----------


## manidex

Pour ma part je me fie à plusieurs critères (les connaisseurs me reprendront peut-être, ce ne sont que mes critères perso) :
- la stabilisation du poids (valable uniquement si pas de problème véto)
- l'état du poil et de la peau
- l'énergie du chien
- la fréquence, la quantité et la consistance des selles
- l'absence de grattage, ou autres signes comportementaux après le changement de nourriture.

Et chez mon chien en particulier, le premier indice d'une alimentation qui ne lui convient pas est la chute excessive de poils.

----------


## Quaraba

Acana wild prairie est bien et sur zooplus.es (Espagne) , c'est vraiment à un prix intéressant. (lot de 2 sacs)

Beau poil, énergie, selles pas nombreuses, pas de grattages.

Bon après, il faut essayer pour être sur.

----------


## manidex

Je viens d'aller regarder mais forcément, vu que les acana y sont moins chères, la nourriture de mon chat y est hors de prix 
Un vrai casse-tête ces poilus!
Du coup je pense partir sur les purizon, qui sont dans mon budget et disponibles sur le z+ français. Il faut juste qu'elles conviennent à mon loulou! (Mais à part ses soucis de peau/poils qui disparaissent avec les sans céréales, ou même les nutragold qui en contenaient, il tolère très bien toute alimentation).

----------


## soniaidir

> Pour ma part je me fie à plusieurs critères (les connaisseurs me reprendront peut-être, ce ne sont que mes critères perso) :
> - la stabilisation du poids (valable uniquement si pas de problème véto)
> - l'état du poil et de la peau
> - l'énergie du chien
> - la fréquence, la quantité et la consistance des selles
> - l'absence de grattage, ou autres signes comportementaux après le changement de nourriture.
> 
> Et chez mon chien en particulier, le premier indice d'une alimentation qui ne lui convient pas est la chute excessive de poils.


Mon chien se gratte beaucoup et perd beaucoup de poils  pourtant il n'a rien, je lui donne 26/16 josera, est ce que ces croquettes pourraient en être la cause et qu'est ce qui provoque le grattage dans une croquette et comment savoir laquelle prendre si le grattage peut venir de là ?

Par contre, je ne peux confirmer que ça vient de la croquette vu que depuis que je l'ai, il n'a mangé que celle-ci.

----------


## manidex

Dans le cas de mon chien, c'est en l'observant que je m'en suis rendue compte. Quand il était petit, tout allait bien malgré des croquettes royal caca. Puis petit à petit il s'est mis à se gratter de plus en plus, mais je n'ai pas fait le lien avec la nourriture. J'en ensuite changé ses croquettes pour des origen, sans chercher à obtenir un résultat sur ses démangeaisons et sa perte de poils. Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas fait attention au changement à ce moment là. Puis, suite à des difficultés financières, il a été nourri quelques mois aux outdog de chez décath', de nouveau il perdait des tonnes de poils et se grattait beaucoup. Cette fois j'ai fais le lien avec la nourriture. De ce moment là jusqu'à aujourd'hui (depuis donc environ 2 ans), il était aux Nutragold pro breeder, sans souci de démangeaisons. 
Les allergies peuvent être dues à différentes choses : les céréales, la viande contenue dans les croquettes (la viande rouge est semble-t-il plus allergène), certains légumes... en ne tenant compte que des allergies alimentaires! Car il peut aussi y avoir des causes dans l'environnement.
Si tu penses que ça peut venir de l'alimentation, tu peux changer les croquettes actuelles contre d'autre de composition différentes et voir s'il les tolère mieux.

----------


## soniaidir

@Manidex, Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me donner tes explications^^, je vais voir en changeant de croquettes.

----------


## dedel

bon après avoir bien réfléchi, je pense me diriger vers les Acana mais j'hésite entre les adult et les adult large breed.
Blitz est actuellement aux applaws light qu'il a du mal à supporter sur le plan digestif (selles molles voire diarhée et flatulences). Par contre, il les mange avec enthousiasme et il avait des démangeaisons et des pellicules au moment de l'adoption et il n'en a plus.
Il est jeune (2 ans), assez actif bien que je pense qu'il risque de prendre du poids si on ne fait pas gaffe, taille moyenne (23kg), pas de problème de santé particulier.
Je souhaite (si possible) partir sur des croquettes aux alentours de 4  /4.5 le kg

les adult large breed:
*Ingrédients :
viande de poulet déshydratée (34 %), avoine moulue, poulet frais désossé (12 %), pommes de terre entières, petits pois, foie de poulet (3 %), ufs entiers (3 %), flet sans arêtes (3 %), graisse de poulet (3 %), luzerne séchée au soleil, huile d'hareng (2 %), fibres de petits pois, pommes entières, poires entières, patates douces, potiron, butternut, panais, carottes, épinards, canneberges, myrtilles (bleuets), varech, racine de chicorée, baies de genévrier, angélique, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, lavande, enterococcus faecium.Additifs :
Additifs nutritionnels :
vitamine A (15 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (2 000 UI/kg), fer (40 mg/kg), iode (3 mg/kg), cuivre (13 mg/kg), manganèse (14 mg/kg), zinc (150 g/kg), sélénium (0,3 mg/kg).
Conservateurs : vitamine E (α-tocophérol).

protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
chondroïtine
glucosamine
acides gras oméga 3
acides gras oméga 6
énergie métabolisable
acides gras EPA et DHA

33.0 %
14.0 %
4.0 %
7.5 %
1.6 %
1.1 %
900.0 ml
1500.0 ml
0.9 %
2.5 %
3458.0 kcal/kg
0.4 mg


* 

et les adult dog :
*Ingrédients :
viande de poulet déshydratée (30 %), avoine moulue, petits pois, pommes de terre, graisse de poulet (conservée grâce à un mélange de tocophérol (5 %), flocons d'avoine, poulet frais désossé (5 %), saumon frais sans arêtes (3 %), fibres de pois, luzerne séchée au soleil, huile de foie de poulet (3 %), ufs entiers frais (2 %), huile de saumon (2 %), pommes Red Delicious, poires Bartlett, patates douces, potiron, courge butternut, panais, carottes, épinards, canneberges, myrtilles (bleuets), varech, racine de chicorée, baies de genévrier, angélique, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, lavande, romarin, enterococcus faecium.Additifs :
vitamine A (15 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (2 000 UI/kg), fer (40 mg/kg), iode (3 mg/kg), cuivre (13 mg/kg), manganèse (14 mg/kg), zinc (150 mg/kg), sélénium (0,3 mg/kg). 
Conservateurs : vitamine E (α-tocophérol).

protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
chondroïtine
glucosamine
acides gras oméga 3
acides gras oméga 6
énergie métabolisable
acides gras EPA et DHA

28.0 %
17.0 %
4.0 %
7.0 %
1.4 %
1.0 %
700.0 mg/kg
900.0 mg/kg
0.5 %
2.5 %
3600.0 kcal/kg
0.2 %


*

Je crois que les large breed sont mieux (meilleur taux de prot, moins de graisses et moins de cendres) mais je préfèrerai que vous me confirmiez ça.
Et pensez-vous que bien qu'il n'ait pas supporté les applaws, il pourra supporté d'autres sans céréales ?

----------


## lily130/8

je trouve qu'elles se valent. Plus de cendres dans les large bred, mais moins de protéines dans les adult dog...

----------


## Bolinette

On accuse beaucoup les céréales, mais pas mal de chiens ont aussi des pb avec les pommes de terre. Pour l'instant avec les trois chiens on a vu des soucis avec patate pour l'un, mais pour une autre et le chat c'est le blé. Donc tout le monde au riz!

----------


## sebG26

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas longtemps j'avais demandé entre Purizon, Nutrivet, Wolfood et Maxima laquelle semblait la mieux et mon choix avec l'aide des personnes du forum s'était arrêté sur Purizon.

Cependant, achetant actuellement mes Exclusive Gosbi Junior lamb and Fish sur Nourrir Comme la Nature et étant satisfait du sérieux de cette société et de la praticité de la livraison Exapaq Predict, je souhaite continuer de commander sur ce site. (J'ai un peu peur de la livraison GLS sur Zooplus)

Du coup j'ai gardé en choix Wolfood, Maxima grain free et Optima grain free complet fish en chicken. 

Vous choisiriez laquelle ? (pour un Cane Corso de 13 mois)

----------


## Poupoune 73

wolfood en 1er choix

----------


## sebG26

Par rapport à quels critères car si je ne me trompe pas elles ont plus de glucides, moins de prot, on ne connait pas le % exact de chaque aliment (après il est vrai qu'il est indiqué 85% de prot animales) on peut donc en déduire qu'il y a peu de prot végétales, il y a moins de cendres et un meilleur rapport Ca/P

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonsoir !

J'aimerais conseiller une dame qui a adopté un loulou espagnol il y a 1 an et demi environ, il est en surpoids. Aujourd'hui, il pèse 17kgs environ et son poids de forme est de 13/14kgs. 
Avec les conseils de son vétérinaire, elle lui a fait un "régime" avec les RC Satiety (60 le sac  ), il était tombé à 15kgs570.
Comme elle ne pouvait pas suivre financièrement elle est repassée aux Iams pour chiens stérilisés ... qu'elle paye 35 le sac de 12kgs.
Elle a donc en gros un budget de 3 le kilo (éventuellement un peu plus).

Je pensais lui proposer :
- Lukullus 
- Acana Adult Dog 
- Josera POULET/RIZ 26/16

Est ce que pour un chien qui doit perdre du poids il y en a une mieux que les autres ?
Ou éventuellement une autre marque que je n'ai pas citée ?

Je lui ai aussi conseillé de bien peser les croquettes et de rajouter des haricots verts.

Merci beaucoup !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et dernière question : elle le fait manger en 4 fois, est ce que ça peut être une cause de prise de poids de trop séquencer ?

----------


## enuopit

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire à quelle page de ce post on retrouve la liste récapitulative? Je ne la retrouve plus...

----------


## dedel

358 ou 359 je crois

----------


## enuopit

358, merci !

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Bonsoir !
> 
> J'aimerais conseiller une dame qui a adopté un loulou espagnol il y a 1 an et demi environ, il est en surpoids. Aujourd'hui, il pèse 17kgs environ et son poids de forme est de 13/14kgs. 
> Avec les conseils de son vétérinaire, elle lui a fait un "régime" avec les RC Satiety (60€ le sac  ), il était tombé à 15kgs570.
> Comme elle ne pouvait pas suivre financièrement elle est repassée aux Iams pour chiens stérilisés ... qu'elle paye 35€ le sac de 12kgs.
> Elle a donc en gros un budget de 3€ le kilo (éventuellement un peu plus).
> 
> Je pensais lui proposer :
> - Lukullus 
> ...


Personne pour m'aider ? Merci !

----------


## Quaraba

Mais pourquoi donne t-elle 4 fois par jour? Et les rations sont peut-être trop importante? Il a peut-être juste besoin de plus d'activité.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je ne sais pas mais je pense qu'il réclame souvent donc elle étale. 
Elle donne 140grs par jour, ça me parait correcte mais je pense que les croquettes ne lui conviennent pas.
Il a de l'activité après effectivement peut être pas assez surtout que c'est un ancien chien des rues donc il traînait toute la journée.

----------


## Scyllis

> bon après avoir bien réfléchi, je pense me diriger vers les Acana mais j'hésite entre les adult et les adult large breed.
> Blitz est actuellement aux applaws light qu'il a du mal à supporter sur le plan digestif (selles molles voire diarhée et flatulences). Par contre, il les mange avec enthousiasme et il avait des démangeaisons et des pellicules au moment de l'adoption et il n'en a plus.
> Il est jeune (2 ans), assez actif bien que je pense qu'il risque de prendre du poids si on ne fait pas gaffe, taille moyenne (23kg), pas de problème de santé particulier.
> Je souhaite (si possible) partir sur des croquettes aux alentours de 4 € /4.5€ le kg
> 
> les adult large breed:
> *Ingrédients :
> viande de poulet déshydratée (34 %), avoine moulue, poulet frais désossé (12 %), pommes de terre entières, petits pois, foie de poulet (3 %), œufs entiers (3 %), flet sans arêtes (3 %), graisse de poulet (3 %), luzerne séchée au soleil, huile d'hareng (2 %), fibres de petits pois, pommes entières, poires entières, patates douces, potiron, butternut, panais, carottes, épinards, canneberges, myrtilles (bleuets), varech, racine de chicorée, baies de genévrier, angélique, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles de menthe poivrée, lavande, enterococcus faecium.Additifs :
> Additifs nutritionnels :
> ...


Prends pas les adult large breed, y a beaucoup trop de calcium. Déjà les adult dog sont limites.
Les wild prairie sont bien mieux !

----------


## Guidilei

Ici mon gros loup a 4 kg à perdre (et c'est pas faute d'essayer, depuis 2 ans !).

Pas de croquettes particulières, mais ration moins élevée et complétée par des haricots (140g pour un chien de 17kg ça me paraît peu ?) et surtout 20min consécutives d'activité quotidienne "poussée" (ici plus de 3h de balades quotidiennes il ne perdait pas, 1.5 mois de balades rapides incluant quelques sprints et mon gras chien a enfin fondu).
Par contre les croquettes sont pesées au gramme près, le seul extra c'est 1 truc à mâcher pas gras par jour pas plus, on fait attention à ce que la rue ne devienne pas une mangeoire ....

----------


## cerbere

bon commander un sac de Taste of the Wild Wetlands Canine on verra bien....

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Ici mon gros loup a 4 kg à perdre (et c'est pas faute d'essayer, depuis 2 ans !).
> 
> Pas de croquettes particulières, mais ration moins élevée et complétée par des haricots (140g pour un chien de 17kg ça me paraît peu ?) et surtout 20min consécutives d'activité quotidienne "poussée" (ici plus de 3h de balades quotidiennes il ne perdait pas, 1.5 mois de balades rapides incluant quelques sprints et mon gras chien a enfin fondu).
> Par contre les croquettes sont pesées au gramme près, le seul extra c'est 1 truc à mâcher pas gras par jour pas plus, on fait attention à ce que la rue ne devienne pas une mangeoire ....


Non 140grs c'est bien, on dit qu'il faut donner 10grs/kilo du chien. Il faut donner en fonction du poids de forme/idéal et pas du poids actuel.
Je pense que bonnes croquettes + pesée + haricots verts + activité suffisante c'est vraiment LA solution pour la perte de poids.

----------


## Quaraba

Loupiotte: Pareil que Guidilei, cela me paraît peu. Il a peut-être autre chose en dehors de ses 140g. De toute façon, une activité lui fera du bien.

----------


## Guidilei

Pour 10kg de chien la plupart des marques de croquettes (de qualité, hein !) conseille environ 150g de croquettes, pour la "grande" que j'ai eu à la maison c'était environ 300g pour 17kg, d'où ça me paraît peu.

Je crois aussi que c'est la bonne méthode.

----------


## Loupiotte21

300grs pour 17kgs ! Ça me parait énorme non ? Ma chienne mange 350grs, elle pèse un peu plus de 35 kgs. 

Sinon le loulou en question pique des "boudoirs" du bébé donc évidemment c'est pas l'idéal pour sa ligne ...

----------


## Quaraba

Ah ben voilà, l'explication: les boudoirs.

----------


## May-May

Je vois que souvent les gens ajoutent des haricots à la ration de croquettes. C'est quoi l'intérêt  ? Juste la perte de poids ? Ou il y a un véritable intérêt nutritionnel ? 

Je me tâte à en donner à Hiduc, concrètement il fait 32 kilos, et il mange environ 250 gr de croquettes par jour.
Il faudrait que je lui en donne quelle quantité ? 
Il est en train de me faire du gras donc je creuse pour éviter qu'il ne prenne trop cet hiver.

----------


## Guidilei

> Je vois que souvent les gens ajoutent des haricots à la ration de croquettes. C'est quoi l'intérêt  ? Juste la perte de poids ? Ou il y a un véritable intérêt nutritionnel ?


Combler la faim sans faire grossir.

Loupiotte, ça devait être 280g conseillé sur les sacs (mais c'est surtout ma véto qui me calcule les quantités à donner, en fonction de l'état du chien, de son activité, de la compo des croquettes).

----------


## sverin

Bonjour à tous ! J suis ce topic depuis un an, j'ai lu toutes les pages (oui oui toutes^^) d'ailleurs je tenais a remercier les personnes qui grâce à leurs conseils postés sur ce topic m'ont ouvert les yeux sur les croquettes et m'ont aidé (sans le savoir) à mieux choisir...

Mais voilà, je me décide à m'inscrire au bout d'un an, car j'ai besoin d'aide !

J'ai une petite croisée carlin et bouledogue français de 2 ans, 10 kg , en pleine forme très sportive sans souci de respiration ni d'allergies (je pense), et un malinois croisé x adopté il y a 7 mois (il était sur ce forum, Joey de l'asso APPAR), 18 kg, très sec et sportif sans problèmes non plus.

Les croquettes j'ai commencé à donner du "meilleur" d'abord à ma chienne il y a un an, je n'avais pas encore mon grand, petite elle avait commencé avec des Ultima, puis pro plan, puis Gosbi lamb and rice (selles hyper fréquentes, moulées, corps gonflé), ensuite Maxima grain free (bcp de selles encor, moulées), Orijen (catastrophe, bcp de selles hyper molles même avec longue transition), Summum (deshydraté, selles atroces diarrées), retour au gosbi catastrophique, puis carnilove depuis 2 mois, selles molles, fréquentes et malodorantes ++

concernant mon adopté, il n'a testé que les maxima à son arrivée, c'était pas trop mal, gosbi catastrophe et carnilove 1  selle par jour ENORME, molle et malodorante...

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, je voulais passer au barf mais mon appart c'est la cata nieau electricité donc congelo impossible...me reste que les croquettes, sur le site NCL j'ai l'impression que le nutritioniste n'y comprend plus rien...il m'a toujours conseillé mais là il arrive au bout, il me propose juste JOSERA adult sensitive maintenant...je me demande si je dois, ou pas car retourner au riz j'ai peur que ça les rendent encore gonflés et bouboule, le sans céréales les rend beau et musclés mais les selles sont horribles...

Alors je vous demande si c'est possible de m'aider, je vais finir les carnilove mais pour après que dois je faire ? Franchement je ne sais plus j'ai l'impression que ça n'ira jamais ces satanées croquettes...

je les impregne d'eau durant 4h avant de servir

Merci de m'avoir lue, j'espère que vous pourrez m'éclairer !

----------


## sverin

+ ma petite chienne vomit aussi de la bile quasi tous les matin très tot, et là elle vient de le faire en pleine aprem...

----------


## cerbere

Le nain adoreeeeeeeeeeee les nouvelles croquettes

----------


## dedel

> Prends pas les adult large breed, y a beaucoup trop de calcium. Déjà les adult dog sont limites.
> Les wild prairie sont bien mieux !


Trop tard, on les a reçu et monsieur les a adoptées!
Selles moins nombreuses et moulées, il a moins de mal à se retenir (donc je n'ai plus de bouses qui m'attendent au milieu du salon quand je me lève) et moins de gaz.

Pour le calcium il faut tabler sur combien ?

----------


## bouba92

Un article que je vous recommande si vous voulez tout savoir sur les croquettes. Hyper complet et intéressant!
http://comportements-chien.blogspot....ettes.html?m=1

----------


## cerbere

> oui la 2, malgré la présence de maïs
> encore une fois un chien adulte a besoin de 24% de protéines MINIMUM, en-dessous le chien est en CARENCE. alors 22% WTF????



tu as lu cela ou pour les 24% minimum?

merci

----------


## lily130/8

> Un article que je vous recommande si vous voulez tout savoir sur les croquettes. Hyper complet et intéressant!
> http://comportements-chien.blogspot....ettes.html?m=1


il y a quand même des bêtises... 

Non, il n'y a pas de chiens et chats de l'équarissage dans les croquettes. Sa source date de 1990 (et 1992 pour le lien n°6) et se trouve aux états-unis. Les produits de l'équarissage ne sont plus utilisés depuis longtemps dans l'alimentation animale.

"La farine de volaille, quant à elle, n'est qu'un conglomérat de sous-produits séchés (plumes, pattes, griffes, becs, etc.)" -> non, farine de volaille c'est une volaille entière réduite en farine, donc ce n'est pas que des sous-produits.

----------


## bouba92

Qu'en sais tu? Tu travailles dans une usine de croquettes? C'est le blackout total de la part des fabricants , on ne peut même pas ( vraiment) visiter une usine! A part leur blabla marketing, on ne sait rien de la qualité des produits animaux qu'ils y mettent

----------


## lily130/8

c'est la loi, même si les particuliers ne peuvent pas visiter les usines de fond en comble, ils ont des contrôles.

----------


## bouba92

Bof il ne doit pas y en avoir beaucoup.....quand on voit ce qui se passe en alimentation humaine.....

----------


## lily130/8

peut être pas beaucoup, mais il y en a...

----------


## blandine15

Bonjour les gens !

Dites, NCLN ne fait plus de carnilove chicken ???


Bon ben tout bénef pour zooplus, me revoila sur les acana wild prairie

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai été voir et oui. Apparemment, ils ont de nouvelles gammes mais plus chicken.

----------


## manidex

Bonjour!
Je reviens vers vous pour un questionnement croquettes. Il y a peu de temps j'avais demandé conseil pour mon chien Dexter de 27kg, qui doit rester sur du sans céréales (ou riz éventuellement), et des croquettes que je pouvais trouver sur Z+. J'étais partie sur du Purizon (pas encore passé commande parce qu'il me reste encore pas mal des précédentes croquettes). Seulement, je viens d'adopter un petit chien de 6,5kg et j'ai peur que les Purizon soient trop grosses pour lui. Pour l'instant je l'ai mis aux Nutram mini, que j'ai achetées dans mon animalerie, mais à 20€ le paquet d'un peu plus de 2kg, ça fait cher... Et sur Z+ elles n'y sont qu'en grand format, et je peux pas stocker des paquets de 10kg pour les chats, de 13,5 kg pour Dex et de 11kg pour mon petit Fado.
Je cherche donc si ça existe, des croquettes pas trop grosses qui pourraient convenir à la fois à mon grand et à mon petit. Je me demande aussi si des petites croquettes ça pose pas de problème pour un chien?

----------


## SCOOBY

> Bonjour à tous ! J suis ce topic depuis un an, j'ai lu toutes les pages (oui oui toutes^^) d'ailleurs je tenais a remercier les personnes qui grâce à leurs conseils postés sur ce topic m'ont ouvert les yeux sur les croquettes et m'ont aidé (sans le savoir) à mieux choisir...
> 
> Mais voilà, je me décide à m'inscrire au bout d'un an, car j'ai besoin d'aide !
> 
> J'ai une petite croisée carlin et bouledogue français de 2 ans, 10 kg , en pleine forme très sportive sans souci de respiration ni d'allergies (je pense), et un malinois croisé x adopté il y a 7 mois (il était sur ce forum, Joey de l'asso APPAR), 18 kg, très sec et sportif sans problèmes non plus.
> 
> Les croquettes j'ai commencé à donner du "meilleur" d'abord à ma chienne il y a un an, je n'avais pas encore mon grand, petite elle avait commencé avec des Ultima, puis pro plan, puis Gosbi lamb and rice (selles hyper fréquentes, moulées, corps gonflé), ensuite Maxima grain free (bcp de selles encor, moulées), Orijen (catastrophe, bcp de selles hyper molles même avec longue transition), Summum (deshydraté, selles atroces diarrées), retour au gosbi catastrophique, puis carnilove depuis 2 mois, selles molles, fréquentes et malodorantes ++
> 
> concernant mon adopté, il n'a testé que les maxima à son arrivée, c'était pas trop mal, gosbi catastrophe et carnilove 1  selle par jour ENORME, molle et malodorante...
> ...


Je connais ce problème avec le berger allemand, le roi des digestions difficiles... j'ai tout essayé aussi, même les médicales et rien... idem les vétos verts lol

la seule chose qui a fonctionné les royal canin spécifique en fonction de la race, j'ai jamais plus eu de problème :-) ce sont les seules. Vois si ils font pour tes toutous en fonction de leur race et zooplus les fait :-)

----------


## Iannis Comportementaliste

Bonsoir Lily,

 J'ai pu remonter jusqu'à ce forum par le suivi des sources de certaines connexions.

 Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que d'après vous il n'y a que 2 points - parmi tous les autres abordés dans cet article - pour lesquels vous pensez qu'il y a des erreurs.  

 Vous avez raison quand vous citez les dates des sources et leur origine américaine. D'une manière générale, les études anglo-saxonnes sont beaucoup plus abondantes pour à peu près tout ce qui concerne le chien.
 En revanche, vous contredisez ces sources d'après... quoi ? On peut certes remettre en question les miennes mais le minimum serait alors de produire des sources contradictoires.

 Alors si vous pouviez me fournir des sources fiables et contredisant certaines informations contenues dans mon article, je les publierai volontiers sur mon blog. Je m'y engage.

 Quant à dire que c'est la loi et qu'il y a des contrôles, ça me paraît être malheureusement un peu naïf. En tout cas, j'ai personnellement du mal à m'en contenter.
 D'autant plus que les scandales de l'industrie agro-alimentaire ne manquent pas alors qu'il est question d'alimentation humaine. Pourtant, il y a fort à parier que les lois et les contrôles sont beaucoup plus nombreux. Et c'est sans parler des enquêtes régulières de la presse.
 Malgré cela, ça n'a pas empêché qu'on ait voulu nous faire croire que le cheval était du buf, qu'on ait nourri des milliers de bovins avec des farines d'animaux morts et infectés, qu'on ait retrouvé des matières fécales dans certains produits alimentaires Ikea, qu'on ait retrouvé du phénylbutazone dans des carcasses transformées en France ou encore que de la dioxine ait été trouvée dans les ufs, le fromage et la viande. Et j'en passe...

 L'industrie alimentaire pour animaux de compagnie est bien moins sous les projecteurs. Ce qui ne présage rien de bon.


 Cordialement

----------


## SCOOBY

Bon bah du coup je suis allée lire l'article... que dire.... rien de nouveau sur les croquettes.... il y a toujours eu un duel croquette ou pas croquette de toute façon...

De la à dire que le chien est un carnivore stricte comme le chat, la sincèrement, je ne suis pas. Mais bon à chacun ses choix moi je ne cherche à convaincre personne.

Il y a de la m*rde dans les croquettes, oui bien sûr. De là à dire qu'il y a aussi du chat et du chien, possible mais de la à généraliser, encore une fois.... Dire que les croquettes sont bon marché euh... ça dépend lesquelles hein :-) et plus on achète des croquettes bon marché et pire c'est... 

Pourquoi il y a de la merde dans les croquettes ? C'est tout simple, parce que si les fabriquants ne mettaient que de "bonnes" choses, les croquettes seraient un luxe et donc hors de prix et presque personne pour ainsi dire ne les acheterait tout simplement. Voilà je ne les défends pas mais ils font en fonction de la demande... Ayant des furets particulièrement sensibles à tout ça et carnivores strictes j'ai étudié tout ça. 

Je pense que les personnes sur Rescue savent tout ça :-) nous sommes dans la protection animal et c'est clair que nous avons le soucis de nourrir au mieux nos animaux.

Je pense que c'est pas tout simple tout ça. Personnellement mes chiens ont toujours été élevés à la viande pour une bonne croissance etc. Ca n'a pas empêché qu'il a toujours fallu que j'en vienne aux croquettes en vieillissant parce que la viande ils n'arrivaient plus à la digérer... donc bon... Après je n'ai jamais donné que des croquettes non plus, ça c'est clair, ça ne me viendrait pas du tout à l'idée, effectivement ça me choque, en plus c'est pas assez varié à mon avis... 

Après c'est bien gentil tout ça sur les croquettes j'ai envie de dire aimablement bien sûr... aujourd'hui les aliments frais sont tout aussi pourris... animaux mal nourris et j'en passe et des meilleurs dans nos assiètes, d'ailleurs c'est bien simple, on paie la facture nous aussi au niveau santé. En fait il n'y a plus rien de réellement sein... comme me l'a dit mon véto et ami, très justement, qui attention n'est absolument pas un adepte des croquettes loin de là : nourrir aux proies ok, mais si tu nourris ton animal avec un autre animal qui a été élevé en batterie, ou avec de la mauvaise bouf, bah ta proie elle est tout aussi mauvaise pour la santé de ton animal. Logique !

Donc bon voilà, faudrait en écrire des tonnes, il n'y a pas de réelle solution à mon avis à moins de faire son propre élevage d'animaux et de les tuer pour nos animaux domestiques et là c'est hors de question... Moi je fais des mélanges, je donne de la nourriture fraiche, viande barf y compris aux chiens, chats, avec un peu de croquettes hyper sélectionnées que j'étudies avec soin, d'ailleurs contrairement à beaucoup adeptes en ce moment, je suis contre les origens et compagnie, bonjour le taux de cendres et de céréales pas acceptable en ce qui me concerne, tout simplement pour être certaine qu'il n'y ait aucune carence liée à leur alimentation .

En clair faisons au mieux, une fois informé bien sûr, mais ne soyons pas catégoriques à mon avis parce que vraiment il n'y a plus rien de sein sur notre planète, nous vivons dans le rendement et le bas prix, à notre demande, c'est surtout là-dessus à mon avis qu'il faudrait réfléchir..... On en entends tellement sur tout, là c'est la viande rouge qui est cancérigène... la seule chose où j'ai envie de hurler c'est quand je récupère un animal nourri aux croquettes genre leader price, freeskys etc... là oui faut arrêter vraiment !!! Mais les gens ne s'informent pas et croient les pubs à la télé, pourquoi elles ne sont pas chères du tout ??? Parce qu'il n'y a rien dedans.... et des produits pour les rendre irrestibles et on ne peut plus appétantes :-(, apport nutritionnel = 0 et effectivement problèmes digestifs graves, ulcères etc...

Je pense que ce poste a été ouvert justement pour que les gens qui n'ont pas le choix ou autre, ça les regardent, puissent justement, faire au mieux avec les croquettes.

----------


## Iannis Comportementaliste

Bonsoir Scooby,
 Je vous réponds dans l'ordre.



Je n'ai jamais dit que le chien 	était un carnivore strict. Du reste, dans mon article « Le 	chien est-il carnivore ou omnivore », je parle bien du 	chien comme un carnivore non strict. Mais non strict ne veut pas 	dire qu'il soit omnivore pour autant.

Certaines croquettes sont 	effectivement très bon marché. Ce qui est, au regard des 	ingrédients de ces croquettes, à l'avantage du porte-feuille du 	propriétaire et non de la santé du chien. Cela étant, il existe 	des croquettes moins bon marché, c'est vrai. Et cela ne se justifie 	pas toujours pas la qualité des ingrédients ; comme avec 	Royal canin ou Eukanuba, par exemple.

J'ai de sérieux doutes quant au 	fait que donner des proies entières (ou des carcasses s'en 	rapprochant) soit aussi nuisible que de donner des croquettes. Ne 	serait-ce que du point de vue de la digestibilité, il n'y a aucune 	comparaison possible.
La plupart des croquettes contiennent 	largement des céréales et des sous-produits. Ajoutons à cela le 	procédé de fabrication des croquettes qui à un intérêt 	nutritionnel très discutable. Alors oui, on peut toujours 	considérer que les carcasses ne sont pas forcément toujours très 	saines. Mais il y a tout de même objectivement beaucoup de moins de 	risques à les utiliser directement plutôt qu'après transformation 	par l'industrie.

Les croquettes Orijen ne 	contiennent pas de céréales. En quoi trouvez-vous le taux de 	cendres problématique ?

Quand vous parlez de viande rouge 	cancérigène, il faudrait préciser qu'il s'agit surtout de la 	viande rouge transformée.


 Pour finir, cet article est le fruit de nombreuses recherches dont les sources sont données.
Je n'ai aucun problème à considérer qu'on puisse contredire les informations qui y figurent ; mais à condition de fournir des sources contradictoires.  
 Et comme je l'ai dit à Lily, si ces sources sont fiables, je les publierai sans aucun souci.


 Cordialement

----------


## surmulot

Je plussoie que deja la nourritude pour les humains est pourrie, alors pour les animaux, n'en parlons pas. On essaie de nourrir comme on peut avec ce qu'on propose sur le marche agro-alimentaire et je ne suis pas convaincue que les croquettes les plus top, importees ou non, ne contiennent pas de viandes meilleures que celles consommees par les humains, bourrees d'ogm, d'antibiotiques et j'en passe alors on nourrit comme on peut en voulant le meilleur. Quant au cru bourre de bacteries, non merci, la flore de nos chiens domestiques adaptee elle aussi a des produits aseptises, n'est pas en adequation avec certains produits carnes de ce regime.

----------


## mallo

Quelle croquettes pour chien en surpoids de 5 ans, atteint de leishmaniose  (en arrêt de traitement)  ? C'est un croisé Griffon de 12 kg,  il devrait en faire 10 environ

----------


## Iannis Comportementaliste

Bonjour Surmulot,



> Quant au cru bourre de bacteries, non merci, la flore de nos chiens domestiques adaptee elle aussi a des produits aseptises, n'est pas en adequation avec certains produits carnes de ce regime.


D'où tenez-vous que la flore intestinale des chiens est adaptée à des produits aseptisés et n'est pas en adéquation avec une alimentation crue ?

À moins que le chien souffre déjà d'une pathologie sous-jacente ou  d'un système immunitaire déficient, les risques liés aux bactéries sont  en réalité minimes. Les chiens sont très bien équipés pour traiter les bactéries.
Il faut quand même  garder à l'esprit qu'ils passent énormément de temps à lécher/renifler  tout et n'importe quoi ou  encore, parfois, à manger des excréments. Ils s'exposent ainsi à de très  nombreuses bactéries tout au long de leur vie. Pas de panique donc.

Leur salive a d'abord des propriétés antibactériennes. Leur tube  digestif court permet aux aliment de passer rapidement sans laisser le  temps aux bactéries de former des colonies. L'environnement extrêmement  acide de l'intestin vient ajouter aux défenses naturelles du chien  contre les bactéries.


Il est aussi souvent question d'infection aux salmonelles avec les  détracteurs de l'alimentation crue. Il existe certes des risques, mais  surtout si le chien est très âgé, immunodéprimé ou immunologiquement  immature.
En réalité, le chien a une très bonne résistance aux salmonelles grâce à l'acidité extrême de son estomac.
Raison pour laquelle on peut trouver des traces de salmonelles dans les excréments sans que le chien soit affecté.


Tout cela ne doit pas empêcher de respecter des mesures d'hygiène  élémentaires : se laver les mains avant de préparer les repas, bien  nettoyer la gamelle et veiller à conserver les aliments au congélateur.


En réalité, les croquettes sont beaucoup plus problématiques que l'alimentation crue pour le développement des bactéries.
La  très grande majorité des croquettes sont très riches en glucides (à  cause des céréales surtout). Pour que l'estomac se vide complètement  avec ce type d'alimentation, il faut compter une quinzaine d'heures ;  4-6 heures avec une alimentation riche en viande.
Ce ralentissement du système digestif est bien plus propice au développement des colonies de bactéries. 



Cordialement

----------


## surmulot

Les scandales alimentaires recents pour les humains sont une preuve suffisante des risques encourus pour les chiens niveau bacteriologique, antibiotiques et surtout origine plus que douteuse des viandes importees, que ce soit dans le cru ou les croquettes d'ailleurs en partie cuites extrudees. Il ne faut pas se voiler la face c'est une question de realite donc de bon sens. Apres chacun fait selon ses convictions, nul ne detient la verite absolue.

----------


## SCOOBY

Ah oui ok j'ai mal lu, omnivore non je ne pense pas effectivement.

Les orijens pas de céréale... ok mais fibre et cendre explosive par rapport à d'autre marque, enfin, là je me suis écartée, je parlais du furet qui est un carnivore stricte pour lui ce n'est pas possible, c'est nocif. Il tolère un taux de fibre de max 2% et cendre max 7%, déjà trouver moins c'est tout un combat.

Enfin voilà moi je pense qu'il faut donner de la viande, sauf si l'animal ne supporte plus comme ça m'est arrivé avec tous mes chiens en vieillissant, avec un complément croquettes.

Après oui la viande n'est plus bonne à cause de l'industrie alimentaire mais quel choix a -t-on ? Faire notre propre élevage de viande... ah nonnnnnnn

Enfin voilà ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'on  ne peut être catégorique sur rien sur la bonne façon de manger parce qu'il n'y a rien de correct... la nourriture donnée aux animaux d'élevage, les antibios effectivement et j'en passe et des meilleures.... les accélerateurs de croissance une horreur, et nous bah on mange tout ça et nos animaux aussi forcément...

Pour choisir mes croquettes, mon véto m'a dit si tu as ne serait-ce qu'un petit doute sur la composition, si ce qu'il y a dedans n'est pas détaillé, genre viande animale... quel animal ??? Tu donnes pas. Un peu têtu j'ai écrit à tous les fabricants qui m'intéressaient, certains m'ont répondu, d'autres pas..., et j'ai tout transmis à mon véto pour avis. C'est sûr que le mieux que j'ai eu de ça part c'est : pas mal :-). Oui les croquettes ont de la merde dedans et j'ai mis pourquoi dans mon précédent message.... :-) Les vétérinaires soucieux de l'alimentation animale que ce soit mon spé nac ou mon véto chien chat, pronnent l'alimentation faite maison... y compris pour le furet faire son barf sois-même, c'est très très compliqué quand même.

Mes furets sont mixtes, carnés barf et 14 marques de croquettes hi hi hi oui je suis un peu barge... mais face aux croquettes le mieux est encore de varier et ne pas rester sur une seule marque. Ils ont un menu à la semaine :-) Désolée je parle du fufu parce que je n'ai plus de chien mais idem pour eux 

Enfin bon voilà que des croquettes effectivement ça ne me paraît pas tip top et le chien en plus je ne suis pas d'accord quand on dit qu'il se fout de ce qu'il mange et qu'il est inutile de varier, mes chiens ont toujours, comme nous, apprécié plus certains aliments que d'autres. Le chien c'est loin d'être le plus touché, les gens sont encore beaucoup à l'alimentation naturelle, des gamelles faites maison, mais alors le chat mon dieu le pauvre.....

----------


## lily130/8

> Bonsoir Lily,
> 
>  J'ai pu remonter jusqu'à ce forum par le suivi des sources de certaines connexions.
> 
>  Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que d'après vous il n'y a que 2 points - parmi tous les autres abordés dans cet article - pour lesquels vous pensez qu'il y a des erreurs.  
> 
>  Vous avez raison quand vous citez les dates des sources et leur origine américaine. D'une manière générale, les études anglo-saxonnes sont beaucoup plus abondantes pour à peu près tout ce qui concerne le chien.
>  En revanche, vous contredisez ces sources d'après... quoi ? On peut certes remettre en question les miennes mais le minimum serait alors de produire des sources contradictoires.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Voilà ma source concernant les produits de l'équarrissage et les contrôles effectués http://agriculture.gouv.fr/les-sous-...n-sont-derives
Après bien sûr, quand on voit tous les scandales qu'il y a avec l'industrie alimentaire pour les humains, c'est évident que les croquettes doivent contenir des merdes également. Mais en nourrissant son chien avec une alimentation ménagère, on l'expose aussi à des produits dangereux, vu qu'il y en a partout... Donc je trouve que les bonnes croquettes (pour moi celles qui se démarquent vraiment sont orijen et gosbi no grain) restent une très bonne alternative. Cependant je conseille de les humidifier, l'alimentation sèche n'étant pas recommandée, et de donner en complément une alimentation humide (sous forme de boîtes ou ration ménagère)

----------


## Iannis Comportementaliste

Bonsoir Scooby,

Si je prends les Orijen Adult, on obtient 5% de fibres et 8% de cendres.
Pour les cendres, ça ne me paraît excessif. Pour s'en assurer, il faudrait estimer le rapport phosphocalcique pour chaque chien.
Pour  les fibres, c'est vrai que c'est un peu élevé. Pour autant, je continue  de penser qu'en comparaison avec d'autres marques parmi les plus  connues (Royal canin, Eukanuba, Pro plan, Ultima, Hill's, Friskies,  Frolic et Pedigree), les Orijen restent très largement supérieures en  qualité d'alimentation.

En ce qui concerne la viande, mais aussi  les os et les abats, il est clair qu'il faut porter une attention  particulière au fournisseur. Et idéalement, il vaut mieux éviter les  intermédiaires.
C'est pour ça que je conseille régulièrement aux  propriétaires de se renseigner directement auprès des abattoirs et des  boucheries demi gros. Ça peut être non seulement très intéressant en  terme de prix mais en se fournissant directement à la source, on limite  aussi les risques de contamination et de transformation.
Il faut ensuite pouvoir disposer d'un bon espace de stockage dans un congélateur.

Votre vétérinaire a été de très bon conseil.
Toute  matière première dont l'espèce animale ou végétale n'est pas clairement  mentionnée doit faire l'objet d'un doute quant à la qualité du produit  final.
J'ajouterais qu'en matière d'alimentation sèche, il faudrait privilégier les produits qui répondent aux critères suivants :
- pas de céréales
- des matières premières dont il est fait mention de l'origine
- pas de sous-produits (végétaux et animaux)
- riches en protéines ANIMALES
- faibles en glucides

Rien qu'avec ça, on supprime la presque totalité des croquettes du marché.


Bonsoir Lily,
Pour moi, il n'a jamais été question de dire que l'alimentation crue ne présentait aucun risque. Il en existe bien évidemment pour toutes les matières ou produits issus de l'agro-alimentaire.
En revanche, si on commence à vouloir comparer des qualités d'alimentation, il n'y a aucune commune mesure entre des croquettes et l'alimentation crue. Ce serait comme comparer le fast food et la gastronomie.
Cependant, il est évident qu'il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi avec la viande, les os et les abats. L'alimentation crue ne s'improvise pas et elle peut être contraignante, surtout au début, pour le propriétaire de chien.

Je suis d'accord avec vous en ce qui concerne Orijen. Gosbi, je ne connais pas.

----------


## bouba92

Aucun fabricant de croquettes ne donne la part des protéines animales et vegetales dans ses croquettes.....
Oui aux croquettes sans céréales.....mais celles-ci sont remplacées par des pommes de terre, des pois et diverses "fibres" .....peut-être moins nocif mais attention au taux de glucides qui reste trop important chez beaucoup de marques!

----------


## Iannis Comportementaliste

Bonsoir Bouba,

De toutes façons, aucune croquette ne peut se passer d'amidon.
Et effectivement, s'il n'y a plus de céréales, il faut bien bien remplacer par d'autres féculents riches en amidon.

Pour la part de protéines, les fabricants ne sont en effet pas tenus de faire la différence entre protéines animales et végétales. Et il est pour ainsi dire impossible de la calculer soi-même.
Au mieux, on peut juste se fier aux ingrédients de la composition pour estimer si les protéines animales sont privilégiées.

Les taux de glucides les plus bas que j'ai pu calculer pour des croquettes se situaient entre 20 et 25% (sans céréales). Sinon, pour la grande majorité des croquettes, on est plutôt entre 40 et 50% de glucides.
Ce qui est une aberration totale pour l'alimentation d'un carnivore... même non strict.

----------


## SCOOBY

C'est clair que pour l'instant aucune marque de croquette ne va réellement :-)

Juste pour les Orijen, je précise que je ne dis pas qu'elles sont pas bien, je dis juste que pour le furet ça ne va pas, donc pour les carnivores strictes... de par les taux que j'ai indiqué et parce que les céréales sont remplacées par la pomme de terre hors aucun carnivore stricte n'est à même d'en manger :-)

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonsoir

C'est nouveau ?
Qui vend cela ?
Jamais entendu 

http://m.zooplus.fr/detailsInfo/shop...95#description

----------


## lily130/8

Bouba92, certains fabriquants donnent les % de protéines animales et végétales, je pense notamment à sanabelle/bosh, et il me semble qu'il y en a d'autres.

chatoupension, tu es dans la partie chiens là. On parle de ces croquettes côté chats.

----------


## bouba92

Lily, je viens de regarder Sanabelle ( chats) et Bosch ( chiens) sur differents site, non seulement g pas trouvé le rapport prot vegetales/ animales en plus la compo est des plus mauvaises bourrées de farines de....., maïs et autres céréales, je n'ai pas calculé le taux de glucides mais ça doit péter les scores....

----------


## mallo

Quelqu'un pour me répondre svp ? Quelles types de croquettes dois-je prendre pour mon chien en surpoids, atteint de leishmaniose (pas de soucis rénaux) ? Il a 5 ans

Merci

----------


## lily130/8

> Lily, je viens de regarder Sanabelle ( chats) et Bosch ( chiens) sur differents site, non seulement g pas trouvé le rapport prot vegetales/ animales en plus la compo est des plus mauvaises bourrées de farines de....., maïs et autres céréales, je n'ai pas calculé le taux de glucides mais ça doit péter les scores....


bosh c'est pas terrible, je te l'accorde.
mais sanabelle , comparé aux autres croquettes pour chats (les croquettes pour chiens sont bien meilleures, c'est plus compliqué de trouver des croquettes pour chat correctes), ben elles sont vraiment pas mal.
un exemple pour les sanabelle no grain "*Proportion of protein animal origin in total protein:*min. 84 %"
voilà la compo: viande de volaille fraîche (minimum 20 %), flocons de pomme de terre, farine de viande de volaille, fécule de pommes de terre, graisse animale, crétons (déshydratés), farine de foie, hydrolysat de protéines, pulpe de betteraves déshydratées (sans sucre), œuf entier (déshydraté), fibres de cellulose, graines de lin, huile de poisson, levure (déshydratée), airelles (déshydratées), myrtilles (déshydratées), farine de chair de moule, poudre de chicorée, fleurs de souci (déshydratées), extrait de yucca. 
au niveau de la compo, elles contiennent pas mal de patates, et c'est pas top, je te l'accorde, mais comparé aux autres marque, ça reste bien. et 84% de protéines d'origine animale, c'est très bien aussi. et pas de "maïs et autres céréales" comme tu dis, ensuite il y a de la farine de viande de volaille, ce qui n'est rien de plus que de la viande de volaille réduite en poudre. elles contiennent 31% de glucides, c'est pas énorme.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelqu'un pour me répondre svp ? Quelles types de croquettes dois-je prendre pour mon chien en surpoids, atteint de leishmaniose (pas de soucis rénaux) ? Il a 5 ans
> 
> Merci


les acana light&fit sont pas mal pour les chiens en surpoids

----------


## Iannis Comportementaliste

Bonjour Mallo,

Il n'y a en fait pas lieu d'acheter des croquettes "spécial surpoids". Les croquettes vendues avec ce genre d'appellation fournissent moins d'apport énergétique (par diminution des taux de lipides surtout). Ce qui fait qu'à quantité égale de ration avec des croquettes standards, vous donnerez moins de calories.
Vous pouvez obtenir exactement le même résultat en diminuant simplement la ration des croquettes standards.
Quelles sont les croquettes que vous lui donnez actuellement ?


Pour estimer la quantité à donner à votre chien, je vous propose d'utiliser ce calculateur.

Parallèlement, il faudra veiller à ne rien lui donner d'autre (restes de repas, friandises) et à ce qu'il ne mange pas trop vite.
Beaucoup de chiens nourris aux croquettes ont tendance à engloutir leur repas. Les signaux de satiété mettent un peu de temps à parvenir au chien pour lui signifier qu'il a assez mangé. Avec des repas très courts, ces signaux n'ont pas le temps d'arriver, et donc le chien peut avoir encore envie de manger alors qu'il a déjà ingéré une quantité suffisante pour combler ses besoins. C'est sans doute là une des principales causes des cas d'obésité chez les chiens.

Cordialement

----------


## pomku

Coucou Mallo ! 
Tu vas bien ?
Sincèrement, je ne pense pas que des croquettes peuvent faire maigrir un chien. Tu te souviens de Pillow, tu l'as vu à la maison (tu avais craqué grave sur lui !  :Smile: ).
je l'ai fait maigrir avec une alimentation à base de blancs de volaille et de haricots verts. Lentement mais sûrement, il a perdu son surpoids Maintenant, il est repassé aux croquettes le matin/humide le soir, et il se maintient.  :Smile:

----------


## mallo

Merci pour vos conseils. Actuellement il est sous Royal canin performance adulte. Il ne fini jamais sa gamelle alors que j'ai réduit les portions. C'est un chien qui vient d'Espagne et il était déjà balèze lorsqu'il est arrivé  (castré aussi). Son surpoids vient surtout du fait qu'il ne bouge pas. Il a aucun à côté à part les cochonneries qu'il arrive à ramasser lors des promenades.
J'ai un autre chien qui an un peu d'embonpoint aussi, mais 

Pomku oui je me souviens très bien de ton loulou (croisé griffon avec tout plein de tâches lol).

----------


## pomku

> Merci pour vos conseils. Actuellement il est sous Royal canin performance adulte. Il ne fini jamais sa gamelle alors que j'ai réduit les portions. C'est un chien qui vient d'Espagne et il était déjà balèze lorsqu'il est arrivé  (castré aussi). Son surpoids vient surtout du fait qu'il ne bouge pas. Il a aucun à côté à part les cochonneries qu'il arrive à ramasser lors des promenades.
> J'ai un autre chien qui an un peu d'embonpoint aussi, mais 
> 
> Pomku oui je me souviens très bien de ton loulou (*croisé griffon avec tout plein de tâches* lol).


Oui, c'est bien lui !  :: 
Et je te rassure, lui aussi est paresseux comme une couleuvre. Il a deux buts majeurs dans la vie : manger et squatter le canapé.  :: 
Pourtant, il a perdu son surpoids (dû à une inactivité absolue pré et post-op). Ça a mis un an, mais il a maigri gentiment, sans frustrations (et ça, c'était important). Il est passé de 14,1 kg après la convalescence à 11,5 kg (son poids de forme). Lui et  ses pattes ne s'en portent que mieux !  :: 
Bon, il a fallu lui préparer ses repas tous les jours, mais bon, ce n'est pas grand-chose comme souci par rapport au bénéfice qu'il en a tiré.

----------


## lily130/8

> Merci pour vos conseils. Actuellement il est sous Royal canin performance adulte. Il ne fini jamais sa gamelle alors que j'ai réduit les portions. C'est un chien qui vient d'Espagne et il était déjà balèze lorsqu'il est arrivé  (castré aussi). *Son surpoids vient surtout du fait qu'il ne bouge pas*. Il a aucun à côté à part les cochonneries qu'il arrive à ramasser lors des promenades.
> J'ai un autre chien qui an un peu d'embonpoint aussi, mais 
> 
> Pomku oui je me souviens très bien de ton loulou (croisé griffon avec tout plein de tâches lol).


tu as essayé de mettre ses croquettes dans un jeu d'intelligence?

----------


## mallo

En fait, je ne sais pas si je dois privilégier une alimentation pauvre en protéines (pour sa leishmaniose) ou pauvre en matières grasses (pour son surpoids) ?

Lily, non je n'ai jamais essayé.

----------


## lucky63

Bonjour ! 

Pensez vous que Lukullus soit une croquette de qualité ? J'aimerais essayer cette croquette pour ma chienne qui a de gros soucis digestifs, mais j'hésite encore. La composition me plait, mais c'est surtout la forme de la croquette que j'aime moins. Certaines d'entre elles sont très grosses, elles ne fondent pas dans l'eau. Un chien qui gobe sa nourriture sans passer pas la case mâcher, que dit son estomac avec Lukullus ?  Savez vous si Lukullus utilise des sous produits animaux ? Je trouve cette croquette vraiment pas chère, c'est pour ça que je reste toujours sceptique face à la qualité des croquettes pas chères.

J'ai été tentée pas Gosbi Exclusive, mais lorsque j'ai voulu connaitre le % de magnésium dans la croquette, on m'a répondu* 0,65* % . Un taux énorme, le % de magnésium pour les croquettes, est en général de 0,10%. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une erreur. J'ai recontacté leur service pour connaitre le réel pourcentage, mais jamais eu de réponse, donc je laisse tomber Gosbi. 
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les fabricants n'indiquent pas tout sur les paquets, si tout est ok.

Acana, je trouve cette croquette pas trop mal, mais beaucoup de protéines tout de même pour un sénior. Je ne suis pas spécialement fan des croquettes trop protéinées. Quant aux taux de matières grasses, je pense que 12 à 14%, ça suffit pour un chien de 8 ans.
Par contre, je n'ai jamais trouvé le % de cendres brutes sur le site officiel d'Acana. Il est sur les sites de vente, mais pas sur l'officiel. Le taux de cendres est il indiqué sur vos paquets d'Acana ? 

Josera, pas mal non plus, dommage qu'il y ait autant de maïs, sinon je pense que j'aurais validé pour cette croquette. 

Enfin voilà, j'espère que vous pourrez éclairer ma lanterne , car c'est vraiment très difficile de trouver la croquette "magique". 
Je reste bien tentée par Lukullus, mais j'attends vos avis sur certains points concernant Lukullus.  J'étudie toutes vos suggestions sur les autres croquettes, bien entendu. Merci pour vos futures réponses que j'attends avec impatience.

----------


## Lila13

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé de lire un peu la discussion, mais 644 pages c'est un peu compliqué ...
Et du coup, je suis toujours un peu perdue.
Je vais accueillir un chiot berger australien à la fin du mois de novembre. L'éleveur utilise les croquettes Eukanuba Puppy. De mon coté, je dois dire que j'aimerai plutôt m'orienter vers d'autres croquettes, mais je ne sais pas trop vers lesquelles aller ...
Que pourriez-vous me conseiller merci d'avance ?

----------


## chane34

Bonjour, alors moi je cherche des croquettes pour chienne sterilisée mais surtout pas au poulet car ma chienne nous empoisonne. J avais de super croquettes proplan a l agneau mais en voulant les recommander on vient de me dire que cette gamme ne se faisait plus 
Je viens de lui prendre des ACANA pacifica et c est l horreur 
Que me conseillez vous ?

----------


## enuopit

Je tente l'huile de saumon depuis aujourd'hui, question : je la conserve comment? J'ai lu qu'il fallait du frais et pas de lumière, d'autres parlent de la conserver à température ambiante; le frigo convient-il? Merci.

----------


## lily130/8

> Bonjour ! 
> 
> Pensez vous que Lukullus soit une croquette de qualité ? J'aimerais essayer cette croquette pour ma chienne qui a de gros soucis digestifs, mais j'hésite encore. La composition me plait, mais c'est surtout la forme de la croquette que j'aime moins. Certaines d'entre elles sont très grosses, elles ne fondent pas dans l'eau. Un chien qui gobe sa nourriture sans passer pas la case mâcher, que dit son estomac avec Lukullus ?  Savez vous si Lukullus utilise des sous produits animaux ? Je trouve cette croquette vraiment pas chère, c'est pour ça que je reste toujours sceptique face à la qualité des croquettes pas chères.
> 
> J'ai été tentée pas Gosbi Exclusive, mais lorsque j'ai voulu connaitre le % de magnésium dans la croquette, on m'a répondu* 0,65* % . Un taux énorme, le % de magnésium pour les croquettes, est en général de 0,10%. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une erreur. J'ai recontacté leur service pour connaitre le réel pourcentage, mais jamais eu de réponse, donc je laisse tomber Gosbi. 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les fabricants n'indiquent pas tout sur les paquets, si tout est ok.
> 
> Acana, je trouve cette croquette pas trop mal, mais beaucoup de protéines tout de même pour un sénior. Je ne suis pas spécialement fan des croquettes trop protéinées. Quant aux taux de matières grasses, je pense que 12 à 14%, ça suffit pour un chien de 8 ans.
> Par contre, je n'ai jamais trouvé le % de cendres brutes sur le site officiel d'Acana. Il est sur les sites de vente, mais pas sur l'officiel. Le taux de cendres est il indiqué sur vos paquets d'Acana ? 
> ...


lukullus a une bonne compo, le soucis c'est qu'elles contiennent vraiment peu de protéines et vraiment beaucoup de glucides. Si tu as vraiment un petit budget, pourquoi pas, ça reste un bon rapport qualité/prix, mais sinon, il y a d'autres marques vraiment mieux. quel est ton budget au kilo?

pour le magnésium je pense que c'est plutôt 0.065% plutôt que 0.65%



> Bonjour,
> J'ai essayé de lire un peu la discussion, mais 644 pages c'est un peu compliqué ...
> Et du coup, je suis toujours un peu perdue.
> Je vais accueillir un chiot berger australien à la fin du mois de novembre. L'éleveur utilise les croquettes Eukanuba Puppy. De mon coté, je dois dire que j'aimerai plutôt m'orienter vers d'autres croquettes, mais je ne sais pas trop vers lesquelles aller ...
> Que pourriez-vous me conseiller merci d'avance ?


orijen, acana, brit carnilove, gosbi no grain...



> Bonjour, alors moi je cherche des croquettes pour chienne sterilisée mais surtout pas au poulet car ma chienne nous empoisonne. J avais de super croquettes proplan a l agneau mais en voulant les recommander on vient de me dire que cette gamme ne se faisait plus 
> Je viens de lui prendre des ACANA pacifica et c est l horreur 
> Que me conseillez vous ?


tu as les gosbi no grain qui sont très bien et sans poulet

----------


## Eloan

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas lu les 600 pages mais pas loin de 400, et avec aciduité les 100 dernières  :Smile: 

J'ai une bébé golden de 3 mois (atteinte d'Ichtyose sur à 99%) et une Flat Coat Retriever de 18 mois.
Elles ont eu Proplan toutes les deux depuis bébé, je n'adhère pas du tout à Purina et je voudrais mieux pour toutes les deux. J'ai passé la Flat sur du Gosbi Lamb and Rice et cela se passe bien, j'ai eu peur du sans céréales de suite...

Je cherche donc deux choses, des croquettes pour la petite, qui réguleront les problèmes de peau, et lui assureront une bonne croissance, et des croquettes pour l'adulte. 

Le nutriotionniste de NCLN me conseille les Wolfhood pour toutes les deux.

Perso, je suis perdue, mais plusieurs personnes issues du monde canin autour de moi me conseille les marques du groupe APS Choice qui serait le top du top mais vous ne les mentionnez quasiment jamais :  Golden Eagle, Go ! et Now par exemple. Avez vous déjà testé ces gammes? 

Il y a aussi des grain free chez golden eagle notamment au saumon pour ma golden ? je sais pas ce qu'elles valent : http://www.goldeneaglepetfoods.com/p...out-grain-free

La gamme Now! me plait beaucoup de par l'aspect "frais" des produits... mais pareil il n'y a pas beaucoup d'avis.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## lily130/8

golden eagle je n'aime pas, car mauvais rapport ca/p excepté la gamme holistic saumon, mais celle-ci contient que 22% de protéines. et pas moyen de trouver les taux de calcium et phosphore de la gamme que tu as mise en lien.

go et now: très très mauvais rapport ca/p également

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je te conseille plutôt les gosbi no grain, ça existe aussi en puppy

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Chien/Gosbi/Grain-free-puppy/Croquettes-alimentation-chien-et-chat/pa8es1pd149ma27.html
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Chien/Gosbi/grain-free-adult/Croquettes-alimentation-chien-et-chat/pa8es1pd148ma27.html

----------


## lucky63

Merci Lily  .

 Le taux de magnésium de Gosbi avait bien été indiqué 0,65% . Miracle! ce soir, j'ai enfin obtenu leur réponse par mail. Ils me disent avoir fait une erreur, et le taux de magnésium est en réalité de 0,15 %. Entre nous, je suis plutôt rassurée, car je vais peut être pouvoir commander Gosbi Sénior. A voir !  A moins de trouver mieux. Bien que je trouve que 0,15 % de magnésium soit déjà un peu trop, mais bon. Ton avis lily ?

Pour le budget, aucune espèce d'importance, je cherche une bonne croquette, peu importe le prix. 
J'ai également pensé à Acana, mais est ce que les pommes de terre et l'avoine se digèrent réellement mieux que le maïs  ?  Il y a plusieurs croquettes Acana.
 Au début, j'avais pensé au sénior, mais il y a trop de protéines à mon goût. Le souci, c'est qu'il y a aussi beaucoup de matières grasses. 17 % ce n'est pas un peu trop pour une Chow Chow de 8 ans qui ne bouge pas beaucoup et qui ne doit pas grossir ? 

Gosbi sénior est à 28% de protéines et 13% de matières grasses, je trouve ça correct, sans blé, ni maïs. C'est vrai que Gosbi n'est pas très cher non plus, j'ai toujours un doute avec les produits pas chers.

Que vaut Gosbi, mieux que Lukullus ? Bref, Lily, je vois que tu connais bien les croquettes, je pense que tu vas pouvoir m'orienter pour trouver magic Croquette. Merci beaucoup. 

Lukullus, de toute façon, je ne l'envisage plus. J'ai eu de retours, les chiens boivent énormément avec cette croquette, donc non . Une boisson excessive est trop risquée sur un grand chien, je sais de quoi je parle, malheureusement. Et la texture ne me plait pas.

----------


## Quaraba

Lucky63: Je viens de regarder: le taux de cendres est inscrit sur le paquet. Acana wild prairie (sans céréales adulte) taux de cendres: 7%.

----------


## chane34

Que pensez vous de cette composition pour mon chowchow qui a d enormes problèmes cutanés
*LAMB & RICE: ALIMENT COMPLET POUR CHIENS*Aliment complet, équilibré et très appétent, d'une qualité nutritive couvrant les besoins des chiens les plus exigeants : chiens présentant  des problèmes d'allergies, d'intolérances alimentaires ou pour ceux qui ont besoin d'améliorer l'état de leur peau et de leurs  poils,  avec plus de 70% d'agneau et riz, algues et plantes bénéfiques pour la santé. Existe en deux tailles de croquette dont une « mini » pour les races petites et naines.  AVEC DES CONSERVATEURS ET ANTIOXYDANTS NATURELS.
*INGRÉDIENTS* :
 Viande d'agneau déshydraté (36%), riz (35%), poisson de mer déshydraté (9%), pomme déshydratée (6%), huile saumon, huile de lin oléagineux, pulpe de betterave, poire déshydratée, levure de bière, chlorure de potassium.
  LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert (0.50%) huile d'olive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait d'orange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S,  chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait d'ail, extrait de thym, extrait d'origan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin, extrait d' aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques,  de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.
*ANALYSE:*
 PROTEINE BRUTE         24 %
 MATIERE GRASSE BRUTE   16 %
 CENDRES                 7 %
 FIBRE BRUTE             2 %
 HUMIDITE               10 % 
 CALCIUM               1.5 %
 PHOSPHORE             1.2 %

ADDITIFS:                                                                                                
VITAMINE   A      18.000 UI/Kg.                                                              
VITAMINE  D3     2.000 UI/Kg.                                                                
VITAMINE  E           400 UI/Kg.                                                                
VITAMINE  C         200 mg./Kg.                                                               
VITAMINE  B1       0,9 mg./Kg.                                                                                                          
VITAMINE  B12     0,6 mg./Kg.                                                                                                                 
BIOTINE                   1 mg./Kg.                                                                                                             
BETA CAROTENE   0,40 mg./Kg.
Energie métabolisable : 4150 Kcal/kg

----------


## chane34

Et celui ci pour chienne qui est sterilisée ? 
[COLOR=#432407 !important]*EXCLUSIVE GOSBI SENIOR : Pour les chiens à partir de 6 à 8 ans ou pour des adultes à faible activité ou sujet à la surcharge pondérale (après stérilisation, etc..) nous avons formulé cet aliment en nous adaptant à leurs besoins physiologiques correspondant à ces étapes de leur vie. Avec un taux de protéine suffisant pour entretenir leur musculature mais facilement assimilable pour ne pas fatiguer leurs organes filtres (reins), un taux de matière grasse  contenu mais suffisamment d'acide gras insaturés comme les omega 3 afin de garder une peau saine et un poil brillant. AVEC DES CONSERVATEURS ET ANTIOXYDANTS NATURELS.*
*INGRÉDIENTS :*
* Viande de poulet déshydratée (25%), riz (22%), graisse de poulet (conservé avec mélange de tocophérols= vitamine E), poisson  de mer déshydraté (10%), viande d'agneau déshydratée (9%) pomme déshydratée (6%), huile saumon, huile de lin oléagineux, pulpe de betterave, poire déshydratée, oeuf déshydraté, levure de bière, chlorure de potassium .*
*LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert (0.50%) huile d'olive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait d'orange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S,  chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait d'ail, extrait de thym, extrait d'origan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin, extrait d' aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques,  de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.*
*  ANALYSE:*
* PROTEINE BRUTE                27 %*
* MATIERE GRASSE BRUTE   13 %*
* CENDRES                                 7%*
* FIBRE BRUTE                           2.8 %*
* HUMIDITE                              10%*
* CALCIUM                               1.4%*
* PHOSPHORE                           1.2 %* 
*ADDITIFS:                                                                                              * 
*VITAMINE   A      18.000 UI/Kg.                                                             * 
*VITAMINE  D3     2.000 UI/Kg.                                                               * 
*VITAMINE  E           400 UI/Kg.                                                               * 
*VITAMINE  C         200 mg./Kg.                                                              * 
*VITAMINE  B1       0,9 mg./Kg.                                                                                                          * 
*VITAMINE  B12     0,6 mg./Kg.                                                                                                                * 
*BIOTINE                   1 mg./Kg.                                                                                                             * 
*BETA CAROTENE   0,40 mg./Kg.*
* Energie métabolisable : 3980 Kcal/kg*



[/COLOR]

----------


## pomku

@ Lucky63 : _"Gosbi senior, c'est pas bon, foi de Pillow !"_ (pour info, Pillow est l'un de mes chiens et lui , c'est Monsieur Bouffetout. Et il a vite rechigné sur les Gosbi Senior) Donc, j'en conclus que ce n'est pas apprécié par le chien (hors compo bien sûr).

@ Chane34 : en revanche, Gosbi Lamb and Rice (la croquette dont tu détailles la compo) a toujours été appréciée ici par mes deux chiens. 
Ils en mangent depuis plusieurs années (ce n'est pas leur seule nourriture, je pratique mi-croquettes, mi-humide) et se portent comme des charmes.  :Smile:

----------


## chane34

Merci pomku et tu crois que je peux aussi donner  Gosbi lamb and rice a ma chienne sterilisée pour ne pas qu elle grossisse ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il y a aussi celui ci mais ce qui m embete c est que la compo commence par du riz ? 
*VET DIET**Analyse et Fiche Technique**INGRÉDIENTS:*
*Riz (30%), viande de poulet déshydratée (19%), viande d'agneau déshydraté (10%), poisson déshydraté (10%), pomme déshydratée (5%), fibres végétales, poulet hydrolysé, huile de saumon, huile de lin, pulpe de betterave, poire déshydratée, levure de bière déshydratée, chlorure de potassium.*
* LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%),haricot vert (0.50%) huile d'olive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait d'orange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S,  chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait d'ail, extrait de thym, extrait d'origan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin, extrait d' aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques,  de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.*
*Conservateurs et antioxydants naturels.*
*ANALYSE :*
*Protéines = 22%*
*lipides = 9%*
*cendres = 7%*
*humidité = 10 %*
*Ca= 1%*
*P= 0.63%*
*

CONSEILS D'UTILISATION ET INFORMATIONS COMPLÉMENTAIRES 
Rations journalières recommandées à titre indicatif:
poids en kg: 5                               grammes par jour: 80
                 10                                                      : 160
                 20                                                      : 270
                 30                                                      : 350
                 40                                                      : 440


*

----------


## pomku

Je ne suis pas experte mais j'ai pu constater avec le temps que certains chiens ont tendance à vite prendre du poids alors que d'autres, non (un peu comme nous bipèdes).
Pillow a tendance à vite grossir alors que son frère Krakou (même âge, même portée) peut manger comme quatre et reste tout fin 
Et les deux sont stérilisés, et l'ont été très jeunes (ça n'a pas été mon choix, ça a été fait avant que je ne les adopte).
Aucune croquette n'empêchera un chien de grossir à mon sens. Mais on peut limiter la casse en pesant les croquettes (au jugé, on en donne toujours beaucoup trop), et en complétant le bol alimentaire avec des courgettes ou des haricots verts, etc.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il y a plus de viande et de poisson que de riz une fois additionnés

----------


## baka

Bonjour. J'ai besoin de vos conseils. J'ai une rottweiler de 4 ans. Ça fait deux ans que je l'ai récupérée. Je compte passer aux croquettes sans céréales. J'ai beaucoup lu sur ce forum. Acana orijen et TOTW reviennent très souvent. J'ai aussi lu sur d'autres forums que rottweiler et orijen ne marchent pas très bien ensemble. Quel est votre avis? Quelle marque me conseillez vous? Merci de vos réponses

----------


## Poupoune 73

@ chane 34 non gosbi vet diet tu laisses tomber pas de bidoche en 1er ingrédient et taux de protéines vraiment trop faible!! c'est 24% mini pour un adulte et plus pour un chien en croissance ou un senior
par ailleurs plus tu diminues le taux de prot plus tu augmentes le taux de glucides, que les chiens ne peuvent assimiler

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour. J'ai besoin de vos conseils. J'ai une rottweiler de 4 ans. Ça fait deux ans que je l'ai récupérée. Je compte passer aux croquettes sans céréales. J'ai beaucoup lu sur ce forum. Acana orijen et TOTW reviennent très souvent. J'ai aussi lu sur d'autres forums que rottweiler et orijen ne marchent pas très bien ensemble. Quel est votre avis? Quelle marque me conseillez vous? Merci de vos réponses


totw laisse tomber soit trop peu de protéines soit trop de minéraux, regarde plutôt wolfood, brit carnilove, orijen, acana, applaws, etc.

----------


## baka

@poupoune 73
Merci de ton conseil. 
En attente d'autres avis pour la consommation des orijen pour les rottweiler

----------


## lily130/8

> Merci Lily  .
> 
>  Le taux de magnésium de Gosbi avait bien été indiqué 0,65% . Miracle! ce soir, j'ai enfin obtenu leur réponse par mail. Ils me disent avoir fait une erreur, et le taux de magnésium est en réalité de 0,15 %. Entre nous, je suis plutôt rassurée, car je vais peut être pouvoir commander Gosbi Sénior. A voir !  A moins de trouver mieux. Bien que je trouve que 0,15 % de magnésium soit déjà un peu trop, mais bon. Ton avis lily ?
> 
> Pour le budget, aucune espèce d'importance, je cherche une bonne croquette, peu importe le prix. 
> J'ai également pensé à Acana, mais est ce que les pommes de terre et l'avoine se digèrent réellement mieux que le maïs  ?  Il y a plusieurs croquettes Acana.
>  Au début, j'avais pensé au sénior, mais il y a trop de protéines à mon goût. Le souci, c'est qu'il y a aussi beaucoup de matières grasses. 17 % ce n'est pas un peu trop pour une Chow Chow de 8 ans qui ne bouge pas beaucoup et qui ne doit pas grossir ? 
> 
> Gosbi sénior est à 28% de protéines et 13% de matières grasses, je trouve ça correct, sans blé, ni maïs. C'est vrai que Gosbi n'est pas très cher non plus, j'ai toujours un doute avec les produits pas chers.
> ...


gosbi c'est vraiment pas mal en effet. mais 0.15% de mg pour un sénior c'est vrai que c'est beaucoup. je te conseille plutôt la gamme no grain, qui contient moins de minéraux que les senior, et que les acana sénior. Elles contiennent 18% de graisses mais c'est pas un soucis, il suffit d'adapter la quantité donnée.

----------


## baka

Bonjour à tous. J'ai une nouvelle question pour vous amis des chiens. Sur quel site me conseillez vous d'acheter les croquettes et friandises. Je n'achèterai pas sur zooplus trop de soucis avec les livraisons. Merci de vos avis pertinents.

----------


## lucky63

Merci Lily. Oui, 0,15% de magnésium c'est beaucoup trop. De toute façon, Gosbi Exclusive, je laisse  tomber, il n'y a pas assez d'infos concernant la composition. Ceci dit, ce ne sont pas les seuls, mais justement, ça m'agace de voir aussi peu de précisions sur certaines marques de croquettes. Je préfère me tourner vers un produit où tout est clair.  Acana indique la totale, mais si tu me déconseilles, je ne sais pas quoi choisir. Tu parles de No Grain de Gosbi, tu as trouvé le % de magnésium sur leur site ? Autrement d'autres pistes pour ma sénior ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour à tous. J'ai une nouvelle question pour vous amis des chiens. Sur quel site me conseillez vous d'acheter les croquettes et friandises. Je n'achèterai pas sur zooplus trop de soucis avec les livraisons. Merci de vos avis pertinents.


regarde sur nourrir comme la nature ou la compagnie des croquettes

----------


## soniaidir

Je me fais livrer par la compagnie des croquettes et je n'ai aucun problème d'autant qu'ils savent bien conseiller sur les croquettes qui peuvent correspondre aux chiens.

----------


## lucky63

Le problème avec Nourrir comme la nature, c'est que lorsqu'il y a une question un peu complexe concernant leurs produits, c'est à toi de  te  débrouiller. Le vendeur du site n'a jamais su me donner le % de magnésium de Gosbi Exclusive, c' était à moi de contacter Gosbi pour obtenir l'info.  
Je pensais que le vendeur connaissait parfaitement ses produits, c'est un site paraissant pourtant plutôt professionnel, de petite structure, donc plus impliqué, mais bon. A priori, pas complètement.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Bonjour tout le monde, me revoilà sur le topic suite aux augmentations faramineuses (+20% en 4 mois) chez zooplus...
Mes toutounes (16, 12 et 9 ans) sont actuellement (sauf Misstinguette qui a une alimentation spéciale reins) aux Applaws senior, sans céréales donc.
L'appétence et la digestion étant excellentes ici, j'aurais voulu connaître les équivalents (sans céréales, gamme senior, etc...) chez d'autres marques...
Vous m'aviez (les spécialistes) parlé des Acana, sont elles équivalentes aux Applaws senior?

----------


## Poupoune 73

de mémoire acana senior c'était pas mal, sinon regarde peut-être les wolfood poulet? j'ai peur que brit carnilove soit un poil cher..

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Merci! Je ne me souviens plus ce qui m'avait fait pencher vers les Apllaws plutôt que les Acana à l'époque... C'est pour ça que je suis revenue demander conseil!

----------


## toune8399

_Bonjour_  _,
Toute nouvelle sur ce forum, et bien qu'ayant lu un nombre de pages important (mais pas les 645_  _), je n'ai pas réussi à trouver ce que je cherchais_   .
_D'où ma question : est-ce que quelqu'un connaît la marque Wolf of Wilderness, apparemment nouvelle sur le marché des croquettes ?_  
_Si oui, qu'en pensez-vous ?_

----------


## COCO12

Bonjour,

Moi non plus je n'ai pas le courage de lire les ... 646 pages :Smile: 
J'ai récupéré Helya, Cane Corso de 3 ans.
Elle est en forme (et un petit peu en formes) mais manque surtout de muscles au niveau du train arrière.
Elle est à la maison depuis bientôt 1 mois et pour l'instant on ne fait que de la promenade plutôt tranquille mais sur des durées de plus en plus longues.
On va intensifier petit à petit. Pour l'instant elle mange Proplan, pratiquement à volonté, des qu'elle a commencé à bouger elle s'est affinée.
Le but n'étant pas qu'elle maigrisse mais qu'on renforce en muscles. Je la sens un peu "légère" de l'arrière train, une visite contrôle véto est prévue, mais je veux vraiment lui donner une alimentation en fonction de ses besoins.
Alors si vous avez des conseils, ce serait avec plaisir.
(Elle est sûrement un peu carencée aussi, juste avant de la récupérer elle était nourrie aux croquettes de supermarché)
Merci à tous!!

----------


## vivelesbergers!

*pour info y'a un récap page 358, je viens de me taper le topic à rebours pour le retrouver!*

----------


## COCO12

Merci à toi!!
J'y vais

----------


## Lila13

> orijen, acana, brit carnilove, gosbi no grain...


Merci Lily pour ta réponse. J'hésitais entre Orijen, Acana, et TOTW.
Je vais donc aller voir Les Brit Carnilove, Gosbi no grain.

----------


## VANILLE LILAS

toune8399 : je n'ai pas testé les Wolf of Wilderness. La composition a l'air pas mal, mais rapport phospho-calcique trop élevé pour un chien senior ou chiot de grande race. Sinon à tester, et merci de partager votre expérience !

vivelesbergers ! pour un chien sénior en sans céréales, les Nutrivet Diet and Care et les Purizon Adult ne sont pas mal du tout (et moins chères que les Applaws).

Pour ceux qui cherchent une alternative à Zooplus, essayez Bitiba, société allemande qui fonctionne sur le même principe avec souvent des prix plus bas (mais ne propose pas la gamme Applaws, par contre).

----------


## paloo

bonjour, 

je me retrouve dans une problématique et je sui vraiment perdue, il faut l'avouer. J'aimerais des avis éclairés. 

Jaya, jeune femelle dogo, était au départ au pro plan puppy sensitive. Pro plan ayant changé sa gamme j'ai pris des pro plan puppy large athlétic. 

Seulement voilà, elle est pas fan du tout et c'est la croix et la bannière pour qu'elle mange convenablement. 

J'ai donc commencé à regarder d'autres marques. J'hésite entre acana et profine. Sachant qu'elle a un peu plus de 10 mois, je ne sais pas si je dois prendre la gamme adulte ou junior. 

Si certaines ont un avis, je suis preneuse que ce soit dans le choix puppy, adulte ou dans ces deux marques de croquettes. 

merci à vous.

----------


## lili-vanille

> *pour info y'a un récap page 358, je viens de me taper le topic à rebours pour le retrouver!*


mouais... ça date quand même de mai 2013 ...!

----------


## lily130/8

> mouais... ça date quand même de mai 2013 ...!


elle a été mise à jour depuis 2013  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

valà. Le récap est a priori mis à jour régulièrement, mais beaucoup de posts l'indiquent page 360. C'était juste pour éviter à tout le monde de se retaper l'intégralité du topic! :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

* donc je répète, c'est page 358!*

----------


## Lily-Val

Bonsoir à toutes et tous.
J'ai grandement besoin de vous!
Je suis sur une marque de croquettes véto et en transition avec les Nutrivet et ma chienne cocker de 5 mois n'a pas l'air de les supporter.
Diarrée, selles très molles et qui sentent excessivement mauvais, flatulences, grattage et j'en passe...
Il me semblait qu'il fallait toujours prendre des croquettes avec le taux de prot brutes le plus élévé possible, me trompes je???
Je suis un peu désespérée là j'avoue...
La marque Clinivet me tente, des avis?

Déjà merci à tous pour vos réponses

----------


## toune8399

_Merci Vanille Lilas pour cette réponse.

Pas de chiot à la maison.
Une galga de 23 kg de 13 ans, deux "réunionnais", une chienne de 13 kg et un chien de 7 kg, tous les 2 âgés de 4/5 ans.
Depuis quelques mois, je leur donne des Bozita sensitive agneau-riz mais celles-ci ne sont plus produites :-(
Très efficaces au niveau digestifs, la galga et le petit n'ont quasi plus de flatulences  . 

Comme je n'y connais pas grand chose, qu'est-ce que le_ _rapport phospho-calcique_ ?
_Si c'est le taux de phosphore et celui de calcium, il est encore plus élevé chez TOTW avec en plus un taux de cendres brutes trop élevé pour moi (9,5 % contre 7,8 % pour les_ _Wolf of Wilderness__). 
Par contre, pour les_ _Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain je ne trouve nulle part le % de phosphore, de calcium et de cendres brutes  .

Quant à Nutrivet, je trouve le taux de protéines élevé. 

Du coup, je ne sais plus trop quelles croquettes choisir_

----------


## Scyllis

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi non plus je n'ai pas le courage de lire les ... 646 pages
> J'ai récupéré Helya, Cane Corso de 3 ans.
> Elle est en forme (et un petit peu en formes) *mais manque surtout de muscles au niveau du train arrière.*
> Elle est à la maison depuis bientôt 1 mois et pour l'instant on ne fait que de la promenade plutôt tranquille mais sur des durées de plus en plus longues.
> On va intensifier petit à petit. Pour l'instant elle mange Proplan, pratiquement à volonté, des qu'elle a commencé à bouger elle s'est affinée.
> *Le but n'étant pas qu'elle maigrisse mais qu'on renforce en muscles.* Je la sens un peu "légère" de l'arrière train, une visite contrôle véto est prévue, mais je veux vraiment lui donner une alimentation en fonction de ses besoins.
> Alors si vous avez des conseils, ce serait avec plaisir.
> ...


Perso je conseillerais carrément le BARF si bien fait. Si vous n'avez pas le temps ou que vous n'êtes pas convaincus par le BARF, les croquettes Wolfood sur Nourrir comme la nature sont tout indiquées, ou Purizon sur Zooplus.

----------


## VANILLE LILAS

toune8399 : pour TOTW SIERRA MOUNTAIN : cendres brutes 8,5, calcium 1,6 et phosphore 1,0, donc ratio phosphocalcique = 1,6 ! Pas glop pas glop ! En tout cas pas pour la toutoune de 13 ans !

En général, le problème avec les croquettes c'est justement qu'il n'y a pas assez de protéines ! Mais si cela vous fait peur ou si vos toutous ont une sensibilité particulière, le "sans céréales" n'est peut-être pas la réponse. Si les Bozita ne sont plus commercialisées, voir peut-être la Gamme Gosbi.

J'avais fait un tableau récapitulatif au mois de juillet, qui doit se trouver un peu plus haut dans le topic, mais que j'ai la flemme de rechercher.

Par contre, j'ai fait une sélection des produits qui ont un ratio phosphocalcique inférieur ou égal à 1,30 que je vous mets ici :

PRODUIT
Protéines
Lipides
Cellulose
Humidité
Cendres brutes
Glucides
Calcium
Phosphore
Ratio Ca/Ph

ACANA PACIFICA
33,00
17,00
5,00
10,00
6,00
29,00
1,50
1,20
1,25

APPLAWS ADULT LARGE BREED POULET
37,00
16,00
5,50
11,50
8,50
21,50
1,35
1,32
1,02

APPLAWS ADULT SMALL & MEDIUM BREED POULET
37,00
20,00
4,50
6,50
8,50
23,50
1,60
1,33
1,20

APPLAWS LITE ADULT POULET
37,00
16,00
5,50
7,50
8,50
25,50
1,35
1,32
1,02

APPLAWS PUPPY LARGE BREED POULET
38,00
20,00
4,50
7,50
8,50
21,50
1,34
1,31
1,02

APPLAWS PUPPY SMALL & MEDIUM BREED POULET
39,00
22,00
4,00
8,00
8,50
18,50
1,60
1,31
1,22

APPLAWS SENIOR POULET
37,00
16,00
5,50
7,20
8,50
25,80
1,34
1,32
1,02

ATAVIK AGNEAU
31,00
16,00
3,00
8,50
9,00
32,50
2,08
1,67
1,25

ATAVIK POULET
31,00
16,00
3,00
8,50
9,00
32,50
1,67
1,35
1,24

FARRADO CANARD SANS CEREALES
29,00
18,00
2,50
8,00
7,60
34,90
1,30
1,10
1,18

FARRADO LAPIN SANS CEREALES
29,00
18,00
2,60
8,00
7,60
34,80
1,30
1,10
1,18

FARRADO TRUITE SANS CEREALES
29,00
18,00
2,50
8,00
7,60
34,90
1,30
1,00
1,30

GOSBI RICE & FISH
28,00
18,00
3,00
10,00
7,00
34,00
1,50
1,20
1,25

GOSBI SENIOR
27,00
13,00
2,80
10,00
7,00
40,20
1,40
1,20
1,17

LUKULLUS BŒUF CHAROLAIS ET TRUITE
24,00
9,80
6,70
10,00
7,70
41,80
1,32
1,12
1,18

MONGE SANS CEREALES
30,00
20,00
2,20
10,00
6,30
31,50
1,00
0,80
1,25

NUTRAGOLD SALMON POTATOES
25,00
14,00
3,50
10,00
7,00
40,50
1,00
0,80
1,25

NUTRAM MINI ADULT CANARD POULET DINDE
32,00
19,00
3,00
10,00
7,00
29,00
1,00
0,80
1,25

NUTRIVET ATLANTIC 10 FISH
40,00
16,00
0,00
10,00
6,50
27,50
1,40
1,20
1,17

NUTRIVET DIETETIC & CARE
39,00
15,00
2,00
10,00
5,50
28,50
1,20
1,00
1,20

NUTRIVET NUTRITIVE & HEALTH
42,00
16,00
2,00
10,00
7,50
22,50
1,60
1,40
1,14

NUTRIVET REGIONAL MEAT FARMER
42,00
18,00
2,00
10,00
6,50
21,50
1,50
1,25
1,20

ORIJEN ADULT
38,00
18,00
5,00
10,00
8,00
21,00
1,30
1,00
1,30

ORIJEN ADULT 6 FISH
38,00
18,00
5,00
10,00
8,00
21,00
1,70
1,40
1,21

ORIJEN PUPPY
38,00
16,00
6,00
10,00
8,00
22,00
1,20
1,00
1,20

ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE
38,00
16,00
6,00
10,00
8,00
22,00
1,20
1,00
1,20

ORIJEN REGIONAL RED
38,00
18,00
5,00
10,00
8,00
21,00
1,60
1,30
1,23

ORIJEN SENIOR
38,00
15,00
8,00
10,00
8,00
21,00
1,50
1,20
1,25

PROFINE ADULT SALMON &POTATOES
24,00
14,00
2,00
10,00
5,00
45,00
1,10
0,90
1,22

PURIZON  POISSON
38,00
17,00
2,00
8,50
8,00
26,50
1,23
1,07
1,15

PURIZON ADULT AGNEAU SAUMON
37,00
17,00
3,00
8,50
9,00
25,50
1,32
1,20
1,10

PURIZON ADULT BLACK ANGUS DINDE
39,00
17,00
2,50
8,50
8,50
24,50
1,10
0,90
1,22

PURIZON POULET POISSON
41,00
17,25
2,50
8,50
8,00
22,75
1,30
1,14
1,14

PURIZON PUPPY
39,00
18,00
2,50
8,50
8,00
24,00
1,30
1,14
1,14

SIMPSONS PREMIUM 80/20 MIXED VIANDE & POISSON
38,00
18,00
3,00
10,00
10,50
20,50
2,10
1,62
1,30

----------


## Antartika

Il serait peut-être bon qu'un modérateur affiche ces tableaux récapitulatifs en première page, non ? Ou alors mettre un post spécifique "récapitulatif compo croquettes" ou un truc du genre. Comme ça, tout le monde s'y retrouverait.

----------


## loupio76

Bonjour, 

je souhaiterai changer de croquettes pour mon jack russel de 7 ans qui fait de l'intolérance alimentaire, que me conseilleriez vous sachant qu'il est castré et qu'il prend du poids assez facilement ?
Je pensais a celles ci "Wolf of Wilderness" mais je me demande si le taux de protéines est suffisant? Et je vois aussi plus haut que personne ne semble les avoir testé sur le forum, que pensez vous de la compo?

Merci d'avance  :: 
je précise aussi que les purizon sont trop chères pour moi  :Frown: 



 12 kg




protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
sodium

25.0 %
15.5 %
2.5 %
7.8 %
1.35 %
0.9 %
0.4 %

----------


## loupio76

je voulais dire que les orijen sont trop chère pour moi pardon.

----------


## rea

Quel est votre avis sur les croquettes sans céréales pour les séniors?
Quel sont les paramètres auxquels il faut faire attention?
Quel marque préférer? (je suis pas en France, donc pas tout dispo, mais en gros; towt, acana, orijen, carnilove, dog lovers gold, josera sans cér., natural & delicious, brit...)

Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

vu le prix c'est vraiment une grosse blague (de mauvais goût en plus) viande fraiche en 1er ingrédient -> oui mais une fois transformée en croquettes elle perd environ 60% de son volume  pdt en 2e ingrédient et ensuite "protéines de" donc pas de la bidoche non plus

taux de protéines trop rase-motte, surtout pour un chien qui a tendance au surpoids. à vue de nez y'a pas loin de 50% de glucides alors pour limiter la prise de poids on a vu et fait mieux! regarde plutôt acana light and fit, éventuellement acana senior , applaws lite, nutrivet instinct (et uniquement cette gamme)...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quel est votre avis sur les croquettes sans céréales pour les séniors?
> Quel sont les paramètres auxquels il faut faire attention?
> Quel marque préférer? (je suis pas en France, donc pas tout dispo, mais en gros; towt, acana, orijen, carnilove, dog lovers gold, josera sans cér., natural & delicious, brit...)
> 
> Merci


taux de protéines ANIMALES le plus élevé possible, taux de cendres inférieur à 8%, rapport phospho-calcique le + proche possible de 1
donc applaws, purizon, orijen, acana, brit carnilove pour ceux que je connais/utilise

----------


## loupio76

d'accord merci poupoune73, acana light and fit il a déjà eu et avait grossit dès le premier sac   donc je vais peut être me tourner vers purizon poisson ou poulet et poisson? est ce que 17% de graisse brutes c'est trop?

protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
humidité



41.0 %
17.0 %
2.5 %
8.0 %
1.3 %
1.14 %
8.5 %



je ne sais pas si je dois privilégier les protéines ou le taux de graisse bas, certaines marques indiquent "protéines réduites car peu d'activité ou stérilisé" en gros

----------


## Poupoune 73

perso je préfère privilégier un fort taux de protéines animales afin de limiter les glucides. et non un chien a besoin de protéines animales pour faire du muscle, trop peu de prot (donc trop de glucides) et/ou des prot végétales font faire du gras aux chiens c'est flagrant. 
le plus "drôle" c'est que c'est une marque qui vend des cailloux qui le dit  (bon, on passera sur le fait qu'une véto affirme que le chien est omnivore )
http://fr.eukanuba.ca/articles-sur-l...s-are-not-same

niveau ration pour un chien adulte on compte généralement 1% du poids de forme et on ajuste en fonction

----------


## vivelesbergers!

On ne les avait pas classés aussi en "opportunistes"?

----------


## sverin

rebonjour tout le monde ! bon je ne sais pas si ça interesse quelqu'un mais après un an de galère horrible niveau croquettes avec mes deux loulous qui sont passé par tout le sans céréales possible, et bien les JOSERA SENSI ADULT nous ont sauvés !!!!!!! It's perfect !!! voilà je conseillerais cette super marque a n'importe qui maintenant, ok il y a du riz mais croyez moi, TOUT est assimilé !!

a bientot !!

----------


## Poupoune 73

> On ne les avait pas classés aussi en "opportunistes"?


carnivores opportunistes  ::  ça signifie qu'il peuvent en théorie tolérer un taux de glucides + élevé que les loups du fait de la domestication. mais leur alimentation doit être majoritairement composée de bidoche

----------


## Scyllis

Loupio, celles-ci sont top aussi : https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd414ma41.html

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les miens pour lesquels j'ai TOUT essayé y compris les plus chères adorent les NOVA FOODS TRAINER NATURAL SENIOR MAXI pour les deux plus grands et idem en SENIOR MINI (mais on n'en trouve plus que difficilement), AMIRAL ne chie plus partout, ne remplit plus le jardin de bouses, USHANA ne pête plus, et BILL ne se bouffe plus la peau ... alors même si c'est pas les meilleures je vais les garder tant que la marque existera (vu les prix de déstockage je crains qu'elles ne disparaissent du marché).

----------


## toune8399

_Merci Vanille Lilas pour ce tableau récapitulatif  .
Maintenant il ne me reste plus qu'à étudier ce dernier  ._

----------


## rea

> vu le prix c'est vraiment une grosse blague (de mauvais goût en plus) viande fraiche en 1er ingrédient -> oui mais une fois transformée en croquettes elle perd environ 60% de son volume  pdt en 2e ingrédient et ensuite "protéines de" donc pas de la bidoche non plus
> 
> taux de protéines trop rase-motte, surtout pour un chien qui a tendance au surpoids. à vue de nez y'a pas loin de 50% de glucides alors pour limiter la prise de poids on a vu et fait mieux! regarde plutôt acana light and fit, éventuellement acana senior , applaws lite, nutrivet instinct (et uniquement cette gamme)...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> taux de protéines ANIMALES le plus élevé possible, taux de cendres inférieur à 8%, rapport phospho-calcique le + proche possible de 1
> donc applaws, purizon, orijen, acana, brit carnilove pour ceux que je connais/utilise


Merci Poupoune!
J'ai un peu regardé dans ce que j'avais de dispos vers chez moi, et j'avoue que bcp sont quand même balaises en % de cendres...
J'ai fait une séléction de celles qui avaient <8% ou 8% de cendres et Ca/P 1.3 ou <1.3 et je prendrais donc celles-ci pour mes ptits vieux, à voir celles qui "passent" le mieux  ::

----------


## Elo93

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !! 

Je voudrais vos avis (constructifs, les "c'est de la merde" ou "c'est les meilleurs" sans justif ça ne va pas beaucoup m'aider !) quant aux marques vendues en clinique véto (royal canin, purina, hill's, virbac et cie...).
Alors oui désolée ça a surement déjà été évoqué au cours des 647 derières pages mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de les lire 

De plus, Virbac a changé sa gamme, et propose une aliomentation "hyper premium" révolutionnaire blablabla... La voici plus en détail (exemple adulte non stérilisé grande race) :

Protéines déshydratées de porc et volailles, riz (min. 7%), pois entier, graisses animales, protéines animales hydrolysées, fécule de pomme de terre (min. 4%), lignocellulose, graine de lin, coque de fèverole, sels minéraux, pulpe de betterave, fructo-oligosaccharides, fibre de psyllium, chitosan, Lactobacillus acidophilus pasteurisé, sulfate de chondroïtine.

(si quelqu'un pouvais m'indiquer au passage comment remettre les photos a l'endroit...  )
 

Qu'en pensez vous? 
Sachant que leur taux d'absorption (non mentionné) est de 79,5 pour les protéines et 92,5 pour les lipides

Merci d'avance ^^

----------


## Poupoune 73

ben c'est de la mayrde tout simplement parce qu'il n'y a pas de viande dedans   pour nourrir un carnivore c'est quand même ballot  
et royal caca, voilà ils dépensent l'argent des pigeons euh consommateurs pardon
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

regarde les compos des orijen, wolfood poulet, brit carnilove, maxima cotecnica grainfree, applaws pour comparer...

----------


## Elo93

Je comprends pas   . Pour les virbac, la viande apparait en premier ingrédient, et 35% de portéines donc 31% de protéines animales c'est qu'il y a bien de la viande   ! 
Et pour royal canin en terme d'éthique je suis d'accord (j'avais déjà vu cette polémique) mais en terme de qualité nutritive quel est le problème?

----------


## bouba92

Proteines deshydratées : ce n'est pas de la viande ( sinon ce serait écrit "viande")!
J'aime mieux pas savoir d'où elles viennent ces proteines......Beurk

----------


## Elo93

Eh ben bouba92 j'aurais tendance à dire que la fin de la phrase étant "de porc et de volaille", que ces protéines viennent de porcs et de volailles...? Et la viande en sois étant principalement de la protéine, la "protéine de porc" est de la viande de porc...? idem pour la volaille...?
Je pense que cette appellation fait la différence avec les mentions "viande fraiche" (qui, une fois transformée en matière sèche <deshydraté> n'a plus les mêmes valeurs) ou les mentions "poulet" (qui peut donc inclure les os des cartilages...).  
Si ils pouvaient tous se mettre d'accord sur les termes employés ça serait quand même plus simple...!!

----------


## bouba92

De toute façon même "viande" faut pas rêver ils mettent tout : bec, plumes, sabots, intestins etc.....

----------


## MuzaRègne

Non, il y a une législation et a priori, on suppose que les gens la respectent - enfin si on suppose que non, on ne donne pas d'aliment industriel.

----------


## surmulot

Je prends des Virbac Dermal pour les pb dermato et allergies de mon chien. J'ai confiance. Proteines animales. Du jour ou j'ai essaye ces croquettes, plus de diarrhees dont il souffrait depuis 6 mois sans qu'on detecte la cause.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Je comprends pas   . Pour les virbac, la viande apparait en premier ingrédient, et 35% de portéines donc 31% de protéines animales c'est qu'il y a bien de la viande   ! 
> Et pour royal canin en terme d'éthique je suis d'accord (j'avais déjà vu cette polémique) mais en terme de qualité nutritive quel est le problème?


"protéines de machin truc" c'est juste une façon + élégante et donc + vendeuse de désigner les sous produits de piètre qualité: bec plumes sabots organes génitaux... là où il faudrait de la vraie bidoche. c'est comme si dans un plat industriel ultra bas de gamme à base de viande de boeuf on mettait "protéines de boeuf" alors que le fabricant a utilisé du cuir et non du muscle de boeuf

----------


## VANILLE LILAS

C'est pas très loin de chez moi et je n'en avais jamais entendu parler... Je viens de découvrir ce site qui propose des loisirs pour les chiens et leurs maîtres, offre une pension canine (places limitées !) et vend de l'équipement et de l'alimentation pour nos compagnons :

http://acticani-shop.fr/fr/les-croqu...199-28-14.html

http://acticani-shop.fr/fr/les-croqu...rst-30-20.html

Certes, ce n'est pas du "sans céréales" mais cela me semble intéressant ! Et les prix indiqués sont pour des sacs de 20 kg !

Y a t-il ici des gens du 54, du 88 (ou d'ailleurs) qui connaissent ?

----------


## joloclo

Pour moi le seul truc interessant ds ces croq c'est le prix  eux au moins ne se cachent pas de mettre des sous produits .

----------


## matitine

Bonjour, 

J'ai adopté un chien de la spa début septembre. Elle était sous RC medium junior. Diarrhée les 1er temps qui s'est calmé. Puis revenue etc, enfin c'est toujours limite. J'ai commencé une transition vers acana wild prairie (que mange mon autre chien). Mais la depuis quelques semaines, c'est vraiment une belle diarrhée quelle a. Vétérinaire la semaine dernière, qui la mise sous flagyl 15 jours (ca fait 7 jours la), sous panacur 5 jours (c'est fini) et Canikur Pro 7 jours (fini aujourd'hui).
Je l'ai nourrie avec beaucoup de riz bien cuit cette semaine + quelques croquettes acana....Bref c'est pas la joie, même si elle ne fait plus dans la maison ou sur le canapé comme la semaine passée....

J'hésite soit à changer de croquettes (ma mère dit que les acana peuvent être mal supportées...pour passer à arden grange agneau/riz, qui a apporter des résultats satisfaisants sur un de ses chiens qui avait la diarrhée) ou alors à retourner chez le véto pour chercher d'éventuels autres problèmes qu'elle pourrait avoir...Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci

----------


## Noemie-

Avec ce traitement il suspecte la giardiose ey ça peut être très long... ca vaudrait le coup de faire un test à la fin du flagyl.

----------


## toune8399

_Vanille Lilas, comment calculez vous le ratio Ca/Ph ?
Bêtement, je pensais qu'il suffisait d'additionner les 2 % et de la diviser par 2 m_

----------


## toune8399

_Vanille Lilas, comment calculez vous le ratio Ca/Ph ?
Bêtement, je pensais qu'il suffisait d'additionner les 2 taux et de diviser par 2 mais d'après votre tableau ce n'est_ _apparemment pas le cas  .
Merci_

----------


## MuzaRègne

ben c'est Ca / P, c'est un rapport, pas une moyenne effectivement.

----------


## toune8399

_Merci MuzaRègne 
J'aurais du y penser_

----------


## Antartika

Une question pour ceux qui s'y connaissent un peu en calculs etc... Les Platinum agneau/riz ont un taux de protéines de 24% seulement - et leur gramme sans céréales de 23% ! Est-ce que ce taux bas a un lien avec le taux d'humidité de 18% (par rapport aux croquettes avec un taux d'humidité de 8 ou 10%) ou est-il vraiment inquiétant ?

Merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

pitchoun' l'a expliqué ici:
Nourriture humide, venez partager vos expériences...

----------


## Antartika

Super, merci !  Du coup, si je calcule bien et si on compare avec des croquettes à 10% d'humidité, on arrive aux alentours de 26% - cela reste moyen...

----------


## Atypika

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai lu pas mal de pages, mais n'arrive pas trop à me décider pour choisir les futures croquettes ...

J'ai une Rott de bientôt 9 ans, qui fait de l'arthrose, a un léger surpoids (4/5 kg à perdre) et perd énormément ses poils depuis que je l'ai passé aux Josera Solido ...

Je souhaite donc changer de croquettes au plus vite, (avec transition bien sûr).

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, j'ai le choix entre : 

- Prescription Diet J/D (conseil du véto),
- Flatazor Ostéo (conseil de l'éducateur),

et après recherches ici et sur d'autres sites, j'aurai plutôt tendance à me diriger vers : 

- Cotecnica Maxima Senior,
- Wolfood Fitness et Sterilized

Elles sont toutes dans un prix autour de 64/65 , ce qui fait cher mais j'aimerai adoucir la vieillesse de ma chienne et donc suis prête à faire cet effort.

Que me conseilleriez vous ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.

----------


## lofred

Bonjour , nous avions du j/d pour notre chien et trés content soulager trés rapidement et il existe en reduc calories pour le poids

----------


## Atypika

merci  :Smile:  en fait, je me suis dit que quitte à payer 65 e le sac, autant lui donner des croquettes qui correspondent plus à sa qualité de carnivore, d'où mes choix perso car ils contiennent plus de viande fraiche et donc plus de protéines qui sont sensées aider à "sécher" le chien  ::  et donc le tout meilleur pour elle ... enfin si je ne me trompe pas  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

josera solido c'est une grosse blague de mauvais goût (orge en 1er ingrédient mais surtout 23% de protéines c'est vraiment vraiment vraiment trop peu!) *seule la gamme poulet/riz 26/16 est correcte*. 
100 - (23+9+3+7,5)= 57,5% de glucides tu m'étonnes qu'elle est en surpoids! un carnivore ne peut pas gérer des taux de glucides aussi déments!

pour un chien senior il faut un fort taux de protéines animales, un taux de cendres inférieur à 8% et un rapport phosphocalcique de moins d'1,5

si elle n'a pas beaucoup à perdre et qu'elle est encore active, changer pour mieux devrait lui permettre de s'affiner sans passer par la case "light"  ::  

Cotecnica Maxima Senior: peu de viande, pois en 2e ingrédient (bcp de protéines végétales qui fatiguent les reins des carnivores), 9,5% de cendres laisse tomber

Wolfood Fitness et Sterilized: c'est mieux mais pois et pois chiches en 2e et 3e ingrédient ça me pose souci

perso je préfère brit carnilove, applaws, acana senior ou light&fit, à la limite gosbi chicken and rice ou fish and rice, nutragold adult

et faire attention à la ration: pour un adulte il faut peser une ration de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme et ajuster en fonction

----------


## Atypika

les croquettes dont tu parles protègent elles également les articulations ? sont elles enrichies en chondrotrucmuche ? désolée je ne suis pas une spécialiste, et j'ai du mal à me faire une idée, les avis sont  tellement partagés et différents qu'il est difficile de s'y retrouver  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour , nous avions du j/d pour notre chien et trés content soulager trés rapidement et il existe en reduc calories pour le poids


*Maïs, froment, riz de brasserie, graines de lin, farine de soja*, viandes de volaille déshydratées, farine de son de pois, hydrolysat, graisses animales, huile de poisson, œuf entier en poudre, minéraux, L-carnitine, vitamines, hydrolysat de carapaces de crustacés (source de glucosamine), hydrolysat de cartilages (source de chondroïtine sulfate), oligo-éléments et bêta-carotène. Conservé naturellement par un mélange de tocophérols et de l’acide citrique. 



je calcule pas le taux de glucides, parce qu'avec seulement 20% de protéines le résultat va me faire tomber dans les pommes

----------


## Atypika

loool il me semblait bien aussi que ce n'était pas super adapté les J/D malgré le "médicament" dont le véto se vante qu'il y a dedans pour l'arthrose ...

pour ça que je cherche le meilleur compromis entre soigner son arthrose et lui faire perdre un peu de poids (déjà 2.5 en 3 mois de perdus), car les deux sont liés, et j'avoue que la voir de moins en moins motivée à sortir me déprime un peu, je sais bien qu'elle vieillit mais j'aimerai la garder auprès de moi le plus longtemps possible et surtout, la soulager au maximum  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

> les croquettes dont tu parles protègent elles également les articulations ? sont elles enrichies en chondrotrucmuche ? désolée je ne suis pas une spécialiste, et j'ai du mal à me faire une idée, les avis sont  tellement partagés et différents qu'il est difficile de s'y retrouver


ben tu compares les taux c'est marqué dans les ingrédients, mais de toute façon c'est pas le + important puisqu'il est + facile de suppléer...
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd287ma41.html
http://www.fenril.fr/222-articulations
http://amikinos.fr/produit/protection-articulaire/
http://www.barf.fr/?wpsc_product_cat...eo-articulaire

----------


## Atypika

merci  :Smile:  mais ça ne me couterait pas moins cher d'avoir une alimentation qui comprend tout ? c'est ce que me disent les professionnels ... je suis perdue du coup

----------


## Poupoune 73

si tu trouves

----------


## Atypika

ben les croquettes que j'ai cité, je n'ai trouvé que de bons retours au niveau mobilité ... 
avant je donnais de l'arthrosénior mais je n'ai pas vu d'amélioration notable

et j'avoue que le souci financier me turlupine un peu quand même.

je payais 30 € le sac de 10 kg Josera + 23 € l'arthrosenior

je peux aller jusqu'à 60/65 € mais tout compris, ce que tu proposais faisait beaucoup plus monter la facture ... ma chienne pèse 45 kg actuellement donc les boîtes/plaquettes .... de compléments partent vite ... et 100 € par mois, je ne peux pas, j'ai aussi 3 chats à nourrir  ::

----------


## Flo13

Pour les articulations, je préfère complémenter l'alimentation moi-même, cela permet de changer de complément (pour limiter les dégâts en cas de mauvais dosage ou de manque et de profiter des avantages de chacun).
Le dernier ostéo qui a vu ma chienne m'a conseillé du MSM. Je n'ai pas acheté le sachet car il me restait 2 boîtes de gluco/chondro/msm/harpago, mais je vais en acheter bientôt car il m'a donné le site où me le procurer. Le prix est intéressant. 
Si ça vous intéresse le voici:
https://www.apoticaria.com/produit-4...ane-450-g.html

----------


## confetti

Bonjour, 
Je cherche des croquettes de petites tailles , actuellement je donne du gosbi poulet ou fish , des mini et je voudrais changer de temps en temps , mais il me faut des croquettes de petite taille . 
Acana , les croquettes sont trop grandes , ils ont tendance à s'étouffer avec . 

Vous pouvez me conseillez quoi ?
Merci

----------


## pomku

Les Wolfood sont très petites, plus petites encore que les Gosbi mini.

----------


## Atypika

Flo13 > tu donnerai combien pour un chien de 45 kg ? 3g deux fois par jour ? et comment tu donnerai ça ? ils disent que le goût est amer ? tu mets sur les croquettes ? dans de l'eau ?

----------


## Flo13

> Flo13 > tu donnerai combien pour un chien de 45 kg ? 3g deux fois par jour ? et comment tu donnerai ça ? ils disent que le goût est amer ? tu mets sur les croquettes ? dans de l'eau ?


Je n'ai pas encore testé cette poudre, l'ostéo-véto m'a juste indiqué de donner une petite cuillère par jour dans l'eau ou la nourriture, pour ma chienne qui fait 28 kilos. Je tenterai de lui donner dans une cuillère de pâtée (ou dans toute sa gamelle puisqu'elle mange de la pâtée).

Pour un chien de 45 kilos, 2x3g (soit une cuillère très légèrement bombée) me semble bien d'après ce qui est dit sur le site.

Ce serait bien que quelqu'un qui connait le MSM nous dise si les chiens l'acceptent facilement.
Il faudrait qu'on aille voir ou demander sur ce post:arthrose : quels remèdes naturels ??

----------


## lili-vanille

Poupoune 73, tu dis "gosbi chicken and rice ou fish and rice" - pas gosbi senior ?

(actuellement je donne à ma ba de 15 ans 1/3 de fish et 2/3 de senior.)

----------


## Titane49

_Ma chienne croisé border terrier, 10 ans, est allergique (on ne  sait pas quoi, ca se traduit par de la gratte, vomitos et traitement  cortisone) et a des problemes de digestion.

J étais aux hill's  d/d, mais elle commençait a faire vomitos tous les jours apres 7 ans  avec ces croquettes et des soucis de selles (plus assez) apres sa 2 eme  opération (ligament croisé). 

Un veto m avait conseillé des  vetcomplex joint articulation, suite a ses vomitos et surtout suite a  son opé d une hernie discale et au vu de son age, mais elle a eut des  problèmes de selles (bcp de trop) et de gratte.

J ai changé pour  des RC sensitive control, mais ca n a pas l air de lui convenir, vomitos  + gratte + haleine de chacal (dents verifiées ok) ..._

Vers  quoi me tourner pour son bien , allergies, digestion, haleine forte,  tendance a manger comme une morfale et a prendre du poids, articulations  fragiles? HELP

----------


## Lisabelle54

Salut ici, on me demandais hier ce que valais les pedigree pour chien maintenant? recommander par son veto mais je suis plutot dans le chat moi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Pareil au passage que dites vous à ceux qui s'entête avec leur sempiternel "ouai ben moi mon chien bouffe du carrefour depuis X années et va très bien", quand a coter vous essayer d'expliquer a un nouveau propriétaire les bien fait des croquettes, pas forcement de marque, mais au moins de bonne composition par rapport au super marché.

----------


## Scyllis

Bah, c'est un peu comme si tu versais le contenu de ta poubelle dans sa gamelle. Les croqs de supermarché c'est que des déchets. Beaucoup de déchets de céréales, des déchets de viande (plumes, os, becs, sang, pattes... des abats aussi, qui eux au moins sont nutritifs), et des additifs pour rendre le tout appétant.
Le tout bien sûr avec une analyse déséquilibrée (trop de calcium, phosphore et cendres généralement).

Que c'est un raisonnement complètement débile.
Tu peux fumer pendant 60 ans et aller très bien hein... donc fumer = bon pour la santé ?

Même pour aller plus loin :
Faut pas juste prendre en compte la durée de vie de quelqu'un pour dire que son mode de vie est sain.
Si tu veux on n'est pas du tout égaux à ce niveau-là, par exemple individu A est fait pour vivre 75 ans, individu B 110 ans. Ce qui est sûr c'est que moins t'aura un mode de vie sain plus tu vas raccourcir cette espérance de vie :
- si individu A a une super hygiène de vie, il peut mourir à 75 ans.
- si individu B a une hygiène de vie pourrie il va vivre peut-être 80 ans.
Si tu compare juste les deux comme ça tu peux dire "oué B il a fait que de la merde toute sa vie et il a vécu 5 ans de plus que A ! Bien manger ça sert à rien"

Sauf que CE mec aurait vécu 30 ans de plus s'il avait eu une bonne hygiène de vie = )

----------


## corinnebergeron

PEDIGREE ne peut être recommandé par un véto, ne s'abaissent pas jusques là quand même ! c'est la bouffe de supermarché parfois vendu aussi cher que des bonnes croquettes.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Poupoune 73, tu dis "gosbi chicken and rice ou fish and rice" - pas gosbi senior ?
> 
> (actuellement je donne à ma ba de 15 ans 1/3 de fish et 2/3 de senior.)


dans les seniors moins de bidoche que dans les 2 autres gammes citées même si ça reste en 1er ingrédient et moins de protéines aussi - pour un chien perso je donne jamais en dessous de 30%, à plus forte raison pour un senior

----------


## Poupoune 73

> _Ma chienne croisé border terrier, 10 ans, est allergique (on ne  sait pas quoi, ca se traduit par de la gratte, vomitos et traitement  cortisone) et a des problemes de digestion.
> 
> J étais aux hill's  d/d, mais elle commençait a faire vomitos tous les jours apres 7 ans  avec ces croquettes et des soucis de selles (plus assez) apres sa 2 eme  opération (ligament croisé). 
> 
> Un veto m avait conseillé des  vetcomplex joint articulation, suite a ses vomitos et surtout suite a  son opé d une hernie discale et au vu de son age, mais elle a eut des  problèmes de selles (bcp de trop) et de gratte.
> 
> J ai changé pour  des RC sensitive control, mais ca n a pas l air de lui convenir, vomitos  + gratte + haleine de chacal (dents verifiées ok) ..._
> 
> Vers  quoi me tourner pour son bien , allergies, digestion, haleine forte,  tendance a manger comme une morfale et a prendre du poids, articulations  fragiles? HELP


une alimentation adaptée à ses besoins de carnivore peut être???

hill's d/d: Saumon et Riz : *Riz de brasserie (51 %),* protéines de saumon déshydratées - même pas du vrai quoi (34 %), graisses animales (les quelles?), *hydrolysat, hydrolysat, huile de soja*, minéraux, cellulose, L-lysine, huile de poisson, vitamines, oligo-éléments, taurine, L-tryptophane et bêta-carotène. Avec un antioxydant naturel (mélange de tocophérols). 

_RC sensitive control:_ *tapioca*, viande de canard dÃ©shydratÃ©e en quelles proportions?, protÃ©ines de volaille hydrolysÃ©es, *fibres vÃ©gÃ©tales*, graisses animales, pulpe de betteraves, huile de poisson, huile de soja, psyllium (graines et tÃ©guments), minÃ©raux, fructooligosaccharides, extrait de souci (source de lutÃ©ine).

je ne parle même pas du taux de protéines, 21% 

et acheter royal caca c'est soutenir ces pratiques:
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

donc pour nourrir un carnivore: ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

et pour calculer un taux de glucides: * il faut faire : 100 - % protéines - % lipides - % cendres - % humidité - % fibres*un taux de glucides élevé entraine sur le long terme un risque de diabète et de pancréatite - la salive du chien ne contient pas d'amylase donc les nutriments ne sont pas "découpés" dans la gueule, c'est au pancréas de le faire, il est donc sur-sollicité avec une alimentation qui en contient (trop) et à court terme une forte excitabilité (et oui, ce sont des sucres rapides)

donc là je partirais sur applaws, acana, orijen, brit carnilove et sûrement d'autres, une liste assez complète ici:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html

----------


## Guidilei

> PEDIGREE ne peut être recommandé par un véto, ne s'abaissent pas jusques là quand même ! c'est la bouffe de supermarché parfois vendu aussi cher que des bonnes croquettes.


Sisi, ça arrive !! Même que c'est "toujours mieux que les croquettes vendues sur Internet", parce que "les croquettes sans céréales c'est juste du marketing" ...

(Heureusement qu'on m'avait conseillé cette "excellente véto" quand la mienne n'était pas là, tiens !)

----------


## bouba92

Beaucoup de vétos sont nuls en nutrition, trés peu enseignée en ecole véto et par des profs inféodés à de grandes marques de petfood. La mienne c'est pareil elle me regarde de travers quand je lui cite les marques que je donne et qu'elle ne connait bien sur pas. Pour elle mis à part RC, Hill's, Proplan et consorts, tout le reste est suspect. Quand on sait que la vente de croq peut représenter 30% du ca d'un cabinet véto, c'est sur que les vétos ne vont pas chercher plus loin....ça me mets en colère quand je vois le défilé de braves gens qui viennent acheter des croq hors de prix chez le véto, croyant bien faire alors qu'ils achètent de la m....!

----------


## pomku

C'est là que je me rends compte à quel point mon véto est une fée ! Non seulement il reconnaît que les croquettes véto sont nases (et il ne pousse pas du tout à la consommation !), mais il m'a demandé de lui  indiquer les bonnes marques pour qu'il se renseigne, et les sites où les croquettes et pâtées de qualité sont vendues.  :Smile:

----------


## Flo13

L'alimentation est la base de la santé. 
Le fait de n'avoir pratiquement aucun cours sur ce sujet en école vétérinaire nous montre que les vétos veulent des animaux malades à soigner et non entretenir la bonne santé des animaux.

Pomku: ton véto est un extra-terrestre, j'aimerais beaucoup en trouver un dans ce style près de chez moi.

----------


## matitine

Bonjour, 

une collègue a un chien croisé shar peï/staff qui est à risque de problèmes de peau (plis) et qui est sensible digestivement. Il est également difficile.
Il mangeait du RC junior, mais il ne les voulait plus et supportait plus (diarrhées). Maintenant, les seules qu'elle arrive à lui faire manger c'est les brekkies agneau/riz. 
Elle recherche donc des croquettes de meilleures qualité, pour chiens ayant toutes ses sensibilités! Il va avoir un an en janvier.

----------


## Sara38

Bonjour, 

Je n'ai pas de chien, mais mon chéri oui : un border collie croisé berger australien, de 7 ans, non castré, toujours en activité, il pèse 20kg me semble t-il.
Mon chéri cherche des noms de bonnes marques (à prix abordable) pour son chien, des croquettes adaptée pour des chiens qui se dépensent beaucoup : bien qu'il soit vermifugé on a l'impression qu'il a tout le temps faim.
Je n'y connais rien en chien, j'ai des chats et je viens de parcourir la même thématique version félin où une bonne âme m a donné sur quelle page figurait une récap' pour les chats.

Si ce récapitulatif existe pour les chiens, je suis preneuse ;-) Merci d'avance

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonsoir,

Je suis loin d'être une pro des croquettes mais le récapitulatif est là http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html

----------


## Sara38

Merci !

----------


## xneon

Bonjour,
J'ai un Parson Russell de 4ans maintenant. Il a quelque intolérances et a tendances a se gratter plus ou moins en fonction de son alimentation.

Il est actuellement a Orijen Adult, jusqu'a ses 1ans il a eu du RC, ensuite Eukanuba sensitive et j'ai testé les Purizon dernierement. Il ne se jette pas dessus, et les selles ne sont pas forcement top. Les Orijen sont pas trop mal, de belle selle mais pareil, il ne mange pas "serieusement".

J'ai donc recherché d'autres marque, j’hésite entre Acana Wild Prairie, Les WILD CHICKEN PRAIRIE de WOLFOOD et les Adult Sensitive Duck & Potato de Simpsons Premium.
Qu'en pensez vous ? Les taux de cendres sont correct et l'apport en proteine aussi.

Je n'ai jamais commandé sur NCLN, alors si quelqu'un a un code parrainage, cela me permettrait de tester les Wolfood, qui ont l'air pas mal non plus, et equivalente a l'Orijen.

Merci

----------


## Quaraba

Il n'y a pas de code parrainage sur NCLN.

----------


## xneon

Avec votre respect il y a bien un code parrain qui est possible.https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...mium/pa21.html

----------


## pomku

Les codes "parrain" sur NCLN ne sont disponibles que pour les détenteurs de comptes Premium (très gros consommateurs - assos, propriétaires de nombreux chiens, eleveurs, etc.). 
Pour le consommateur "moyen" (comme beaucoup d'entre nous ici), il n'y a pas de code de parrainage.

----------


## xneon

Tres bien.
Et sinon au niveau des croquettes ?

-Acana Wild Prairie
-Les WILD CHICKEN PRAIRIE de WOLFOOD 
-Adult Sensitive Duck & Potato de Simpsons Premium

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Quaraba

Les acana wild prairie sont bien mais si déjà, "il ne mange pas sérieusement les orijen", cela risque d'être pareil. Pourquoi ne pas mettre de l'huile de saumon sur les croquettes pour les rendre plus attirantes.

----------


## xneon

J'ai oublié de le preciser mais je lui ajoute deja de l' Huile de saumon sauvage Nutrivet...

----------


## floreo

Bonjour à toutes et tous. 

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et vient vous voir pour vous demander conseil. 

Voilà j'ai une petite chienne croisée shih tzu (4,5kg) de 1an et demi et je suis en train de lui changer d'alimentation.

En effet, je lui donnais du proplan pour chien stérilisé sauf qu'en plus de ne pas en raffoler du tout, elle me faisait régulièrement des boutons. 

J'ai donc décidé, sur conseils de ma véto, de partir sur des croquettes "skin care". Ma louloune teste donc les Royal Canin Skin Care depuis une semaine et les adore. 

Vu que le paquet de 2kg va vite se terminer je suis allée voir le prix d un paquet de 12kg en animalerie et ils n en avaient pas et m ont conseillé de prendre le Skin Care chez Opti life. 

Apparament  les ingrédients sont beaucoup mieux pour le chien. 

Qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce vraiment mieux ou me conseillez vous de rester sur les royal canin qu'elle adore ? Opti  life ne fait que des gros sacs donc dur de "tester".

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour à toutes et tous. 
> 
> Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et vient vous voir pour vous demander conseil. 
> 
> Voilà j'ai une petite chienne croisée shih tzu (4,5kg) de 1an et demi et je suis en train de lui changer d'alimentation.
> 
> En effet, je lui donnais du proplan pour chien stérilisé sauf qu'en plus de ne pas en raffoler du tout, elle me faisait régulièrement des boutons. 
> 
> J'ai donc décidé, sur conseils de ma véto, de partir sur des croquettes "skin care". Ma louloune teste donc les Royal Canin Skin Care depuis une semaine et les adore. 
> ...



royal caca c'est à bannir, un aliment composé quasi en totalité de maïs et entrainant des carences protéiques (23% c'est trop peu!) ne peut convenir à un carnivore comme le chien. d'ailleurs ils sont pas fous, j'ai pas trouvé a liste des ingrédients sur leur site...
http://www.royalcanin.fr/aliment/ski...utritionnelles

et au passage ils ont sponsorisé des combats de chien:
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013...ns-et-ours.php

l'autre marque est un peu moins pire, mais versele laga à la base fait des aliments pour rongeurs et oiseaux, on est quand même loin des carnivores.. bon y'a du poisson en 1er ingrédient mais 24% c'est peanuts, et pareil le taux de protéines est faiblard
http://www.versele-laga.com/fr-BE/op...m-Maxi-12-5-kg

il y a ce post-it très bien fait de muzarègne sur l'alimentation:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

et p568 de mémoire yenz a fait une liste assez complète d'aliments de qualité (contenant à minima 50% de bidoche sur le produit fini)

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Tres bien.
> Et sinon au niveau des croquettes ?
> 
> -Acana Wild Prairie
> -Les WILD CHICKEN PRAIRIE de WOLFOOD 
> -Adult Sensitive Duck & Potato de Simpsons Premium
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


acana et orijen c'est la même boutique, je rejoins quaraba ça peut valoir le coup de changer de fabricant 
simpsons premium 9,5% de cendres c'ets vraiment beaucoup, outch les reins! et 25% de protéines c'est peu
wolfood why not, ingrédients carnés en 1ère et 2e position mais ensuite on démultiplie les légumineuse à forte valeur protéique donc là aussi ça sollicite pas mal les reins

----------


## May-May

Bon, j'avais trouvé LA marque de croquettes pour Hiduc, les Wolfood, malheureusement ça ne convient pas du tout à Lilou.

Elle a tout le temps faim, c'est atroce, pourtant elle mange le double de la ration d'Hiduc (lui ne mange pas le matin, il mange environ 150-200 grammes par jour et fait 30 kilos), et elle mange 300 grammes par jour pour une trentaine de kilos aussi.
Autant lui, ça lui suffit largement, autant elle, elle a besoin de plus. Mais lui donner plus, ça la fait ressembler à une poulinière  :: 
Actuellement je compense avec des haricots, mais ce n'est pas viable sur du (très) long terme.

Donc je suis un peu paumée, je ne sais pas quelles croquettes pourraient bien la caler (et ça doit dépendre des chiens en plus).

Des conseils ?

----------


## cerbere

elles ont l'air pas trop mal ces croquettes

http://www.decathlon.fr/alimentation...d_8336803.html

----------


## joloclo

> elles ont l'air pas trop mal ces croquettes
> 
> http://www.decathlon.fr/alimentation...d_8336803.html


Tu trouves

----------


## cerbere

ben argumente car je les trouves bien mieux que certaines qui sont chez les vétos....

----------


## joloclo

Prot à 24,cendres à 8,Ca à 1,6 et conservateurs C.E donc chimiques,perso je n'aime pas trop.

----------


## Scyllis

Et y a des tonnes de riz, l'agneau est pas déshydraté.

----------


## Poupoune 73

"riches en protéines" à 24% LOL
mais oui c'est vrai qu'elles sont mieux que royal caca avec maïs et gluten de maïs en 1ers ingrédients et 22% de protéines

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que quelqu'un commande des Platinum poulet et a passé commande il y a peu ?
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un changement de conditionnement plutôt embêtant ...

----------


## grosniver

bonjour à tous

qui peut me conseiller pour une marque de croquettes pour mon chien qui fait des cristaux de struvite
le véto l'avait mis sou royal canin urinary et ses cristaux ont disparu ms comme il doit les prendre à vis j'aimerais bien en changer et prendre une meilleure marque et en plus j'ai l'impression qu'il jaunit de plus en plus avec royal canin ( c'est un berger blanc suisse)
que pensez-vous de *Hill's Prescription Diet Canine c/d* ?
merci pour votre aide

----------


## joloclo

> Est ce que quelqu'un commande des Platinum poulet et a passé commande il y a peu ?
> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un changement de conditionnement plutôt embêtant ...


Je n'ai commandé que de l'humide,quel genre de changement ?

----------


## D-elphine

je viens de voir qu'il y a une nouvelle marque de croquettes sans céréales sur zooplus, ça m'intéresse pas, la compo n'est pas complète ça s'appelle AATU, je vous mets la compo de celles au canard:
canard 80 % (51 % fraÃ®chement prÃ©parÃ© et dÃ©sossÃ©, 29 % dÃ©shydratÃ©), patates douces, pois chiches, petits pois, luzerne, bouillon de canard, huile de saumon, carottes, tomates, chicorÃ©e, manioc, pommes, poires, cranberries, myrtilles, mÃ»res, oranges, bleuets, airelles rouges, persil, menthe poivrÃ©e, spiruline, algue, origan, sauge, marjolaine, thym, camomille, cynorrhodon, orties, yucca, souci, graines d'anis, graines de fenugrec, cannelle, traitement pour les hanches et les articulations (glucosamine 350 mg/kg, MSM 350 mg/kg, chondroÃ¯tine 240 mg/kg).
Additifs :
vitamine A (17 310 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (1 540 UI/kg), vitamine E (480 UI/kg). 

entre 9 et 10€ le kilo, je suis pas sûre qu'ils en vendent bcp 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, 
> Je cherche des croquettes de petites tailles , actuellement je donne du gosbi poulet ou fish , des mini et je voudrais changer de temps en temps , mais il me faut des croquettes de petite taille . 
> Acana , les croquettes sont trop grandes , ils ont tendance à s'étouffer avec . 
> 
> Vous pouvez me conseillez quoi ?
> Merci


tu as essayé acana small breed,elles sont bien adaptées aux petits chiens

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour Loupiotte21
je viens de recevoir ma livraison de Platinium - n'ai pas encore ouvert de paquet mais quel est le problème que vous avez constaté  ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonsoir,
En fait, d'habitude je commande 15 kgs à 66€55 qui sont conditionnés en 3 paquets de 5 kgs et là j'ai l'impression que ça n'existe plus sous cette forme : soit je dois commander 3 paquets de 5 kgs et je paye 94€50 soit je dois commander 1 paquet de 15 kgs mais j'ai peur que ce soit un unique paquet de 15 kgs car je ne vois plus l'image indiquant que ce sont 3 paquets de 5 kgs.
Je ne sais pas si c'est clair ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah autant pour moi, j'ai enregistré la minuscule image à côté de Adult Chicken 15kgs et elle indique bien que ce sont 3 paquets de 5 kgs, ouf ! C'était plus clair avant ...
Merci pour vos réponses  :Smile:

----------


## joloclo

Ah tant mieux Loupiotte,car 1 seul paquet de 15 kg si comme moi on n'a un seul chien j'aurais peur qu'elles s'abîment.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui je suis rassurée, c'était mon inquiétude comme je n'ai aussi qu'un seul chien.

----------


## zessouille

Bonjour ! 
je viens demander conseil pour mon toutou croisé podenco que j'ai adopté il y a 5 mois.

A son arrivée j'ai commencé par lui donner des optimanova mais suite à des conseils, je pensais ne pas continuer avec ses croquettes et prendre des acana. Et à force d'hesiter, j'ai finalement été prise de court et j'ai acheté des croquettes pourraves en supermarché, juste en attendant.
Finalement j'ai acheté des croquettes à une amie qui a des prix pour des croquettes fabriquées dans mon coin (adp petfood premium).
Mon loulou a eu des gros soucis intestinaux, je suis allée chez le veto hier et on est repartis avec un pansement gastrique et des croquettes purina proplan EN gastroenteric.

J'ai pas réfléchi à ce moment là et ce n'est qu'en rentrant à la maison que je me suis penchée sur la compo de ces croquettes :_ Maïs, riz*, gluten de maïs*, protéines de volaille déshydratées*,  pulpe de betterave déshydratée,  hydrolysat, huile de noix de coco*  (4%), sels minéraux, graisse  animale, mono et diglycérides, huile de  soja, huile de poisson, inuline. * Ingrédients hautement digestibles.  


_Alors effectivement, mon chien va bien mieux ce matin, mais hors de question que je continue avec ces croquettes ( je vais d'ailleurs dire ce que j'en pense à ma veto !).
Je me demande donc si je dois commander des acana, en prenant le risque que mon chien ne les supporte pas, ou de reprendre des optimanova , qui ne sont sans doute pas aussi bien, mais que à priori mon chien supporte ?

en photo : la compo des croquettes adp

----------


## May-May

> Bon, j'avais trouvé LA marque de croquettes pour Hiduc, les Wolfood, malheureusement ça ne convient pas du tout à Lilou.
> 
> Elle a tout le temps faim, c'est atroce, pourtant elle mange le double de la ration d'Hiduc (lui ne mange pas le matin, il mange environ 150-200 grammes par jour et fait 30 kilos), et elle mange 300 grammes par jour pour une trentaine de kilos aussi.
> Autant lui, ça lui suffit largement, autant elle, elle a besoin de plus. Mais lui donner plus, ça la fait ressembler à une poulinière 
> Actuellement je compense avec des haricots, mais ce n'est pas viable sur du (très) long terme.
> 
> Donc je suis un peu paumée, je ne sais pas quelles croquettes pourraient bien la caler (et ça doit dépendre des chiens en plus).
> 
> Des conseils ?


Pas de conseils particuliers ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

ZIZOUILLE les croquettes en question sont médicales et parfaites pour traiter un chien atteint de diarrhée le temps d'un paquet. L'un de mes chiens a fini sa vie avec ce type de croquettes, n'en supportait plus d'autres.

MAY MAY tu vas sans doute hausser les épaules mais mes deux grands chiens étaient toujours affamés, on voyait les côtes d'AMIRAL avec toutes les croquettes achetées, sauf celles-ci TRAINER NATURAL SENIOR MAXI (il existe des croquettes dans cette gamme pour toutes tailles et âge ben sûr) et bien AMIRAL ne fait plus les poubelles et a repris un super poids de forme et USHANA (qui à 13 ans et demi est un peu gaga) ne demande pas à manger en dehors de ses deux repas plus d'une dizaine de fois (alors qu'elle cherchait tout le temps). 

Pour la quantité ... je donne de la patée ROCCO (un peu, 400 grammes par repas pour trois chiens de 10 à 40 kg donc vraiment très peu), pour BILL le petit une poignée de TRAINER NATURAL SENIOR MINI, pour les deux autres deux tiers de pelle à croquettes pour AMIRAL, le dernier tiers pour USHANA. Deux fois par jour. Plus de pb de diarrhée ni de pets à fuir la maison, plus de pb de peau pour BILL et ils sont très contents. Et moi aussi qui ai testé combien ? 30 marques, à force de sousis de peau, de diarrhée, de flatulences, d'affamement perpétuel ...

La compo ne plairait pas à tout le monde mais ils sont heureux et c'est ce qui compte non ?

----------


## zessouille

finalement même avec ces croquettes il a toujours des douleurs intestinales :-(  Il n'a pas de diarrhées, les selles sont bien moulées, mais samedi encore il y avait des glaires sanguinolentes.... on retourne demain chez le véto pour une prise de sang. 
une collègue et mes parents pensent que le problème serait peut-être psycho ,que je lui refile mon stress...

----------


## arcos42

bonjour a tous .

alors voila je possede un amstaff de 10 ans qui se porte assez bien a part un probleme de dysplasie .

je le nourrit en ce moment en croquette maxima senior car je les trouvait a botanic a cote de chez moi mais la il les font plus.Du coup je vais commander sur le net mais je pense changer de marque.

je pensais partir sur les orijen senior qui m'ont l'air pas mal .mon choix c'est diriger sur orijen car je lui avait deja donner de l'orijen adulte pendant une periode de sa vie mais j'avait arreter car ma veto m'avait dit c'est trop proteiner.en faite c'est surtout qu'elle voulait me vendre ces croquette avec plein de cereales.

que pensez vous de mon choix sachant qu'il fait 28kg se porte bien il court comme un lapin a part certain jour ou il fait froid (arthrose)

ou faite moi des proposition sur ce qui conviendrait a mon chien

merci d'avance

----------


## D-elphine

je pense que c'est un bon choix, quitte à faire une prise de sang 2 mois après voir si tout va bien.
la mienne, bientôt 14 ans, mange des acana sénior, je suis très contente de cette marque alors je suis restée avec

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour Xaros, si elles te paraissent bonnes tu peux, la date est moins longue, donc faut pas faire trop trainer non plus

----------


## arcos42

ok merci pour cette reponse je pense que je vais commander les orijen senior et suivre votre conseil de la prise de sang.
je viens de regarder la compo des acana senior et c'est vrais quel on l'air pas mal non plus et sont moins chers

----------


## D-elphine

prise de sang ce matin de mademoiselle maiky: amstaff de 13 ans1/2, résultats digne d'une jeune fille  :: 
j'étais inquiète car elle a maigri et perdu du muscle mais bon c'est quand même pas mal, je vais lui donner un peu plus de croquettes et en 2 fois, j'ai tjs donné qu'un repas à mes chiens

je prends acana depuis un moment, j'ai été tenté avec les origen mais effectivement pour moi c'est trop cher je peux pas me permettre de monter si haut.

----------


## Quaraba

Amandiers: et en augmentant les croquettes + huile de saumon.

----------


## D-elphine

l'huile ils en ont déjà avec pleins d'autres petites choses, mais je vais augmenter oui, elle a tjs un très bon appétit mais je pense que c'est vraiment dû à l'âge elle a perdu au niveau de la tête, elle devient une mémée

----------


## Lila13

Bonjour, 

Voilà, quand j'ai accueilli mon chiot, elle était nourri avec des Eukanuba à l'élevage. Mais elle boudait vraiment ses croquettes.  
J'ai donc changé en faisant une transition pour des Purizon, car je voulais essayer des "sans céréales". L'appétence est bien meilleure, elle dévore sa gamelle. Par contre, les selles sont molles et nombreuses (6 ou 7 dans la journée), du coup je me pose la question de changer une nouvelle fois. 

Est ce judicieux, sachant qu'elle a 4mois ? Et quelle marque de croquettes choisir ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## D-elphine

ça fait combien de temps qu'elle mange des purizon ?

si ça convient pas, tu peux changer sans pb (je ne sais plus sur quelle page il y a un récap) en faisant la transition car pour un petit chiot c'est important.

ici je donne des acana et même quand j'ai eu des chiots ou des chiens mal en point, ça leur convenait parfaitement

----------


## Lila13

Merci Amandiers pour ta réponse.
Ca doit faire un mois qu'elle mange des Purizon.
Je me demandais si le problème ne venait pas des croquettes "sans céréales". Enfin, je veux dire si elle ne supporte pas les Purizon, est ce que je peux essayer une autre marque de croquettes également "sans céréales" ? Ou bien, ce n'est pas forcément lié ?

----------


## Quaraba

Lila : ce n'est pas forcément lié. J'avais eu en cadeau des Purizon et cela ne lui convenait pas du tout: selles très molles et nombreuses.

Après, il faut trouver les croquettes "sans céréales" lui convenant. 

Cela fait plusieurs mois que je suis à acana wild prairie pour une adulte et cela lui convient très bien.

----------


## D-elphine

ça n'est pas forcément lié et elle tolèrera certaines autres croquettes

----------


## Lila13

Merci Quaraba et Amandiers pour vos réponses.
Je vais peut-être me diriger vers des Acana.

----------


## arcos42

Salut tout le monde alors voila j'ai un souci.
Je suis passer depuis peu au croquette orijen senior pour mon staff, il en raffole .
Je lui donne 300g par jour en deux fois dans la journee mais il en redemande  il fait 25kg peser hier .
 Doit je augmenter ses doses ou pas car sur le paquet il est marquer que pour un chien de 30kg il faut entre 240 et 360g selon l'activiter je vous remercie d'avance

----------


## Flo13

> Salut tout le monde alors voila j'ai un souci.
> Je suis passer depuis peu au croquette orijen senior pour mon staff, il en raffole .
> Je lui donne 300g par jour en deux fois dans la journee mais il en redemande  il fait 25kg peser hier .
>  Doit je augmenter ses doses ou pas car sur le paquet il est marquer que pour un chien de 30kg il faut entre 240 et 360g selon l'activiter je vous remercie d'avance


Je donnais à ma chienne de 27 kg environ 280 g/jour. Elle avait une activité moyenne.

300 g ma parait correct, ça correspond au tableau.
Peut-être que votre chien a beaucoup d'activité, ou bien il en redemande car il apprécie ces croquettes, par gourmandise.

A votre place, je continuerais à donner 300g pendant encore une semaine, et s'il maigrit un peu j'augmenterais un peu la ration.
(Ou bien le contraire: augmenter un peu et voir s'il grossit).
Il faut tester.

----------


## arcos42

Je vous remercie de votre reponse.
Mon chien a une activite moyenne je pense effectivement a la gourmandise.
Je vais suivre votre conseil et continuer a 300gr et je verrai dans une semaine son evolution merci

----------


## Flo13

Je n'ai pas une grande expérience, je vous donne juste un avis extérieur en essayant de rester logique  ::

----------


## arcos42

J'ai une petite question je suis tomber sur la marque nutragold connaissez vous .
Que pensez vous de leur composition

----------


## Jon2208

Bonjour à tous j'aimerais des avis sur la composition de croquettes celtic connection. Merci 

Composition : Volaille fraiche (50 % ; poulet 44 % et dinde 6 %), patate douce (23%),
volaille déshydratée moulue (19 % ; poulet déshydraté moulu 16 % et dinde
déshydratée moulue 3 %), luzerne, pois, graines de lin, jus de cuisson du poulet (1%),
vitamines et minéraux, chlorure de choline, sulfate de chondroïtine (1500mg/kg),
méthylsulfonylméthane (MSM) (1500mg/kg), glucosamine (700mg/kg), canneberge
séchée (600mg/kg), fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), romarin, pissenlits, baies de
genévrier, racine de réglisse (400mg/kg), racine dangélique, cynorrhodon, camomille
(300mg/kg), racine de bardane, grande ortie, menthe poivrée, souci, racine de
guimauve, fenouil, anis et fenugrec, extrait de yucca schidigera (250mg/kg), feuille
dartichaut (200mg/kg), farine dalgues marines, cannelle (100mg/kg), pomme, carotte,
potiron (100mg/kg), poire, épinards
Additifs nutritionnels par kg : Antioxydants : riches extraits de tocophérols dorigine
naturelle 480 mg ; Vitamines : vitamine A (sous forme dacétate de rétinol) 25 730 UI,
de la vitamine D3 (cholécalciférol) 1730 UI, de la vitamine E (acétate alpha-tocophérol)
192 mg, 1,7 mg dacide folique ; Oligo-éléments : chélate de zinc des acides aminés
hydrate 340 mg, sulfate de zinc monohydrate 285 mg, sulfate ferreux monohydrate
310 mg, ferreux chélate dacides aminés hydrate 20 mg, sulfate manganeux
monohydrate 115 mg, chélate cuprique dacides aminés hydrate 50 mg, sulfate de
cuivre Pentahydrate 40 mg, iodate de calcium anhydre 1,6 mg, sélénite de sodium
0,5 mg
Constituants analytiques : Protéines brutes 30,00% Huiles et graisses brutes 16,00%
Cellulose brute 3,50% Cendres brutes 9,00% Oméga 6 3,3% Oméga 3 0,91%
Glucosamine 700 mg/kg Chondroïtine 1500 mg/kg MSM 1500 mg/kg

----------


## Quaraba

Arcos: Ce qu'il y a écrit sur le paquet est juste une indication. Sur Orijen, je donnais 500g pour ma chienne de 30kg ayant beaucoup d'activité. Et je fais pareil avec acana wild prairie.  Et elle n'est pas grosse juste comme il faut.

----------


## arcos42

Quaraba merci pour ta reponse .
Je vais voir en fonction de son poids .
Sinon connais tu la marque nutragold pro breeder car un collegue m'en a parler mais je sais pas ce que ca vaut niveau composition

----------


## Quaraba

Je ne connais pas mais regarde sur le site "nourrir comme la nature", il y a pas mal d'avis. La seule chose que j'ai pu voir sur un autre forum, c'est que c'est à éviter sur des chiens déjà secs. Après, chaque chien est différent.

----------


## Lila13

Bonjour,
Est ce que quelqu'un connait la marque Briantos ? Je n'en ai jamais entendu parler de mon coté ... 
Je vous mets la composition (moi je ne sais pas trop l'analyser) :

Briantos Chiots & Junior
Ingrédients :
farine de viande de volaille (20 %), riz (20 %), orge, maïs, graisse de volaille, farine de viande, hydrolysat de protéine, pulpe de betterave déshydratée, pois, huile de poisson, levure de bière dÃ©shydratÃ©e, chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium. ProtÃ©ines/matiÃ¨res grasses : 21,5 % / 11,0 % 
Additifs par kg : 
Additifs nutritionnels :
vitamine A 14 750 UI, vitamine D3 1 125 UI, vitamine E (sous forme d'acÃ©tate d'alpha-tocophÃ©ryle totalement racÃ©mique) 225 mg, vitamine B1 (sous forme de mononitrate de thiamine) 12 mg, vitamine B2 (sous forme de riboflavine) 10 mg, vitamine B6 (sous forme de chlorhydrate de pyridoxine) 7 mg, vitamine B12 (sous forme de cyanocobalamine) 100 mcg, niacinamide 50 mg, acide pantothÃ©nique (sous forme de D-pantothÃ©nate de calcium) 30 mg, acide folique 3 mg, biotine (sous forme de biotine D(+)) 500 mcg, chlorure de choline 1700 mg, zinc (sous forme d'oxyde de zinc) 90 mg, zinc (sous forme de chÃ©late de zinc d'acides aminÃ©s, hydratÃ©) 45 mg, cuivre (sous forme de sulfate de cuivre, pentahydratÃ©) 10 mg, iode (sous forme dâ€™iodate de calcium, anhydre) 2,00 mg, sÃ©lÃ©nium (sous forme de sÃ©lÃ©nite de sodium) 0,2 mg.
Additifs technologiques :
antioxydants

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour à tous j'aimerais des avis sur la composition de croquettes celtic connection. Merci 
> 
> Composition : Volaille fraiche (50 % ; poulet 44 % et dinde 6 %), patate douce (23%),
> volaille déshydratée moulue (19 % ; poulet déshydraté moulu 16 % et dinde
> déshydratée moulue 3 %), luzerne, pois, graines de lin, jus de cuisson du poulet (1%),
> vitamines et minéraux, chlorure de choline, sulfate de chondroïtine (1500mg/kg),
> méthylsulfonylméthane (MSM) (1500mg/kg), glucosamine (700mg/kg), canneberge
> séchée (600mg/kg), fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), romarin, pissenlits, baies de
> genévrier, racine de réglisse (400mg/kg), racine d’angélique, cynorrhodon, camomille
> ...


volaille fraiche en 1er ingrédient certes mais une fois déshydratée pour être incorporée aux croquettes elle perd 60% de son volume donc ben céréales en 1er, c'est une entourloupe des fabricants. et 9% de cendres, c'est too much

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> Est ce que quelqu'un connait la marque Briantos ? Je n'en ai jamais entendu parler de mon coté ... 
> Je vous mets la composition (moi je ne sais pas trop l'analyser) :
> 
> Briantos Chiots & Junior
> Ingrédients :
> farine de viande de volaille (20 %), riz (20 %), orge, maïs, graisse de volaille, farine de viande, hydrolysat de protéine, pulpe de betterave déshydratée, pois, huile de poisson, levure de bière dÃ©shydratÃ©e, chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium. ProtÃ©ines/matiÃ¨res grasses : 21,5 % / 11,0 % 
> Additifs par kg : 
> Additifs nutritionnels :
> ...


aucun intérêt c'est naze le fabricant a démultiplié les ingrédients végétaux pour faire croire que c'est la bidoche qui arrive en 1er

----------


## toune8399

_Bonjour,
Voulant changer les croquettes de mes chiens je viens de faire la transition Bozita (avec céréales) avec Wolf of Wilderness (sans céréales) mais finalement, les Wolf contenant trop de glucides, j'ai commandé des Acana. Dois-je refaire une transition même si les 2 sont sans céréales ?  
(Wolf = 25% de protéines brutes, Acana = 31%)
Merci_

----------


## Antartika

Je viens de changer de véto suite à un déménagement et je me suis retapé le même discours que d'habitude... Il ne connaissait pas les platinum, donc pour lui c'était du bas de gamme d'office et m'a fait tout un discours sur les RC et autres qui sont de qualité car ce sont "les leaders du marché" (argument bien douteux...). Parfois on en vient à ne plus savoir que penser !

Je donne des Platinum ibérico à ma chienne et sur certains forums je lis que les 70% de viande fraiche revient en fait à 18% sur MS et sur d'autres je lis 58% sur MS.... et comme je suis nulle en calcul, je doute. D'autant que la différence entre 18 et 58 n'est pas des moindres....

----------


## Poupoune 73

la viande fraiche perd env 60% de son volume une fois déshydratée
et c'est mieux que royal caca et consort, bien évidemment

----------


## Antartika

> la viande fraiche perd env 60% de son volume une fois déshydratée


Donc 70% de viande fraiche ça reviendrait à 28% de viande déshydratée ? (je suis désolée dêtre aussi nulle en calculs et pourcentages...  :: )

----------


## toune8399

_Personne pour répondre à ma question du 22/01 ? _

----------


## D-elphine

toune8399, je donne des acana ici et à mes FA quand j'en avais sans transition (pour les FA on sait pas d'où ils viennent et en général vu leur état ils mangeaient pas des acana)
ça dépend si ton chien est plutôt sensible ou pas

----------


## toune8399

_Merci Amandiers 
2 de mes 3 chiens sont sensibles côté intestins, la transition (des avec céréales pour des sans céréales) s'est bien passée (faite sur 3 semaines) .
En fait, il s'agit juste de passer d'une marque à autre et je voulais juste être sûre qu'il n'était pas nécessaire de commencer une nouvelle transition _  _

_

----------


## Quaraba

Toune: quand je suis passée à Acana. Je n'ai pas fait de transition mais en même temps avant c'était Orijen. Alors cela ne veut pas dire grand-chose .

----------


## toune8399

_Ok  Merci Quaraba  
Je vais passer direct aux Acana et si besoin il me reste un peu des autres pour aider_

----------


## Djynie

Bonjour, je ne retrouve pas la page récapitulant les différentes marques de croquettes et leur qualité. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me redonner le numéro ? Merci :-)

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonsoir,
Ici http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html
 :Smile:

----------


## Djynie

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Kerax

Bonjour,

Ma Westie présente un début de dermatite atopique au niveau de la base de la queue, et est actuellement en traitement.
Je lui donne Orijen adult et je voudrais savoir, sachant qu'Orijen est dosé à 2,5% en Oméga 6 et 1% en Oméga 3, si je pouvais lui rajouter de l'huile de saumon qui pourrais peut être améliorer son état.
J'ai peur d'être un peu en surdosage et qu'elle grossisse.

Pour info j'ai vu cette huile de saumon Grizzly qui m'a l'air de bonne qualité  http://www.grizzlypetproducts.eu/fr/accueil/

Merci pour vos conseils...

----------


## Sylia

Bonjour,

je vais bientôt accueillir un chiot à la maison et j'avais déjà trouvé les croquettes parfaites pour mes chats sur ce forum, je suis tout naturellement revenue voir ici pour mon chiot  :Stick Out Tongue: 

elle est aux croquettes Eukanuba puppy à l'élevage et je voudrais faire la transition vers une marque de meilleure qualitée, mais je me demandais si les marques données dans le récapitulatif étaient aussi valables pour les gammes puppy ou juste pour les gammes adultes ?

on m'a parlé des Lukullus junior à la place d'eukanuba ?? 
Sinon je penchais plutôt pour les purizon ou les acana.
si vous avez des conseils ? Merci beaucoup  :Smile:

----------


## toune8399

> Bonjour,
> 
> *Pour info j'ai vu cette huile de saumon Grizzly qui m'a l'air de bonne qualité  http://www.grizzlypetproducts.eu/fr/accueil/*
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils...


_Bonjour,
C'est celle que j'ai chez moi et mes chiens l'adorent_ 
_
Pareil pour les Acana_

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Donc 70% de viande fraiche ça reviendrait à 28% de viande déshydratée ? (je suis désolée d’être aussi nulle en calculs et pourcentages... )


non ça fait plus, je ne retrouve plus le calcul fait par yenz, sachant que ce sont des semi-humides; de mémoire ça tournait autour de 50% donc pas trop mal

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
> Ma Westie présente un début de dermatite atopique au niveau de la base de la queue, et est actuellement en traitement.
> Je lui donne Orijen adult et je voudrais savoir, sachant qu'Orijen est dosé à 2,5% en Oméga 6 et 1% en Oméga 3, si je pouvais lui rajouter de l'huile de saumon qui pourrais peut être améliorer son état.
> J'ai peur d'être un peu en surdosage et qu'elle grossisse.
> 
> Pour info j'ai vu cette huile de saumon Grizzly qui m'a l'air de bonne qualité  http://www.grizzlypetproducts.eu/fr/accueil/
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils...


Muzarègne préconisait plutôt l'huile de colza car l'huile saumon était "déséquilibrée" en vit E (ou empêchait l'aborption, me rappelle plus)

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour,
> 
> je vais bientôt accueillir un chiot à la maison et j'avais déjà trouvé les croquettes parfaites pour mes chats sur ce forum, je suis tout naturellement revenue voir ici pour mon chiot 
> 
> elle est aux croquettes Eukanuba puppy à l'élevage et je voudrais faire la transition vers une marque de meilleure qualitée, mais je me demandais si les marques données dans le récapitulatif étaient aussi valables pour les gammes puppy ou juste pour les gammes adultes ?
> 
> on m'a parlé des Lukullus junior à la place d'eukanuba ?? 
> Sinon je penchais plutôt pour les purizon ou les acana.
> si vous avez des conseils ? Merci beaucoup


sauf rares exceptions les gammes puppy, light, senior blabla c'est du marketing. comme pour les adultes ben bidoche en ingrédient principal, fort taux de protéines ANIMALES et rapport phospho-calcique le plus proche possible de 1

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

lukullus trop peu de bidoche à min goût et taux de protéines inférieur à 30, à mon sens c'est trop peu pour un chiot

----------


## Flo13

Je croyais que l'huile de poisson était la meilleure source d'oméga 3 pour un chien car elle contient des formes directement disponibles d'oméga 3, alors que les huiles végétales contiennent de l'ALA qui doit être transformé par le corps pour pouvoir être utilisé, et que la plupart des chiens sont incapables de faire cette transformation?

----------


## Poupoune 73

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1...tml#post356145

https://stealthily.wordpress.com/201...-les-huiles-2/

perso pour les 2 au barf et ma bergère aux croq un jour huile de saumon un jour huile de colza
ça doit être dans mes vieux MP  :Frown:

----------


## Sylia

> sauf rares exceptions les gammes puppy, light, senior blabla c'est du marketing. comme pour les adultes ben bidoche en ingrédient principal, fort taux de protéines ANIMALES et rapport phospho-calcique le plus proche possible de 1
> 
> ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?
> 
> lukullus trop peu de bidoche à min goût et taux de protéines inférieur à 30, à mon sens c'est trop peu pour un chiot


ok merci pour les précisions  ::

----------


## Djynie

Bonjour,
Je cherche un gamme de croquettes (sans céréales ou peu) qui agisse sur la couleur du poil. C'est pour une chienne rouge tricolore : le rouge devient jaunasse. Les gosbi lamb and rice ont été essayées, britcare, platinium, etc. Les seules qui fonctionnaient pour le poil étaient les royal canin (mais bon, au niveau de la composition, ça laisse à désirer). J'ai lu qu'il fallait plus de cuivre et peu de zinc, quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer ? 
Et donc du coup, quelqu'un aurait une idée vers quelle gamme il faut que j'oriente le propriétaire de la chienne ? Parce que là, j'ai beau éplucher les compo, entre avoir un taux de protéines élevé, des cendres correctes, ratio calcium/phosphore pas trop élevé et pas trop de graisse ni de glucide... plus les apports qu'il faudrait pour le poil...  :: Je me tape la tête contre les murs ! Help  ::

----------


## nat29

je ne sais pas si le sujet a déjà été aborde, je cherche des croquettes pour mini chiens(2.5kg)car les croquettes pour petit chien sont trop grosses

----------


## Poupoune 73

> je ne sais pas si le sujet a déjà été aborde, je cherche des croquettes pour mini chiens(2.5kg)car les croquettes pour petit chien sont trop grosses


exclusive of gosbi mimi ou wolfood (à l'époque c'était pas des croquettes mais des "brisures" ils ont augmenté un peu la taille je crois) en croquettes de qualité

après le mieux c'est de réhydrater, car la digestion d'aliments secs consomme beaucoup d'eau qui n'est pas compensée en totalité par l'eau de boisson - surtout chez les chats. et "mon chien croque donc ça agit sur le tatre" c'est une légende urbaine

----------


## nat29

Je vais essayer les gosbi.Actuellement il a des josera miniwell,mais la composition n'est pas claire si quelqu'un a des renseignements je suis preneuse.
J'avais aussi vu les "Sam et lily"mais c'est des paquets de 7kg minimum donc cela lui ferai 6 mois,je pense qu'une fois ouvert c'est trop long

----------


## lofred

bonjour ,
je vais changer les croquettes de lily ( petite border / cursinu) qui va vers ses 1 an sterilisé elle est au pro plan puppy ( oui je sais !!!) je regarde les avis a droite a gauche mais c'est bien complique tout cela surtout les sans cereales avec le fort taux de proteines mauvais pour les reins j avais vu les wolf of wilderness qu en pensez vous ? il existe pas une compo entre les deux ?

----------


## D-elphine

en croquettes petite taille il y a acana, elles sont vraiment toutes petites.

le taux de protéines n'est pas trop fort tant qu'il s'agit de bonnes protéines issues de viandes. je connais pas les croquettes dont tu parles mais tu trouveras mieux que pp

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> Je cherche un gamme de croquettes (sans céréales ou peu) qui agisse sur la couleur du poil. C'est pour une chienne rouge tricolore : le rouge devient jaunasse. Les gosbi lamb and rice ont été essayées, britcare, platinium, etc. Les seules qui fonctionnaient pour le poil étaient les royal canin (mais bon, au niveau de la composition, ça laisse à désirer). J'ai lu qu'il fallait plus de cuivre et peu de zinc, quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer ? 
> Et donc du coup, quelqu'un aurait une idée vers quelle gamme il faut que j'oriente le propriétaire de la chienne ? Parce que là, j'ai beau éplucher les compo, entre avoir un taux de protéines élevé, des cendres correctes, ratio calcium/phosphore pas trop élevé et pas trop de graisse ni de glucide... plus les apports qu'il faudrait pour le poil... Je me tape la tête contre les murs ! Help


ça m'étonnerai que tu en trouves en ss céréales ou en haut de gamme , ça c'est le genre de croquettes très commerciales, genre un type de croquettes pour les chiens blancs, un pour les chiens foncés ou un pour les BA, un pour les golden
c'est peut être une carence mais si le chien va bien je m'amuserai pas à le compléter juste pour qu'il soit + rouge

----------


## lofred

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...derness/475972

----------


## nat29

Je viens de voir qu'il y a une nouvelle gamme dans Acana small breed sur z***s avec des petits paquets de 2.5kg .pas facile de choisir

----------


## MuzaRègne

> la plupart des chiens sont incapables de faire cette transformation?


Alors pour ça j'aimerais bien une source si tu as ça sous le coude, je l'ai vu écrit pas mal de fois et personne n'a jamais été capable de me le justifier (et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus par moi même), j'avais demandé à un labo qui vend de l'huile de krill (beeeeuuuuuurk -_- ) et pareil, aucun retour. Je commence à me demander si c'est pas du flan.

----------


## Flo13

> Alors pour ça j'aimerais bien une source si tu as ça sous le coude, je l'ai vu écrit pas mal de fois et personne n'a jamais été capable de me le justifier (et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus par moi même), j'avais demandé à un labo qui vend de l'huile de krill (beeeeuuuuuurk -_- ) et pareil, aucun retour. Je commence à me demander si c'est pas du flan.


J'avais trouvé ça sur ce site: http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfn...ation-du-chien
Mais je ne sais pas si c'est valable, on trouve tout et son contraire sur internet, même parmi les résultats scientifiques ou médicaux. On ne sait plus à quel saint se vouer.

----------


## Kerax

Je fais suite à l'huile de saumon Grizzly, odeur assez forte quand même, bonjour l'haleine !
J'ai vu des capsules d'huile de Krill chez Atavik, ça m'a l'air pas mal, plus pratique à donner, 20 euros pour 2 mois, qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> J'ai vu des capsules d'huile de Krill chez Atavik, ça m'a l'air pas mal, plus pratique à donner, 20 euros pour 2 mois, qu'en pensez vous ?


Le krill c'est la base même de l'équilibre des écosystèmes marins, et qui commence à baisser dangereusement, l'exploiter ne me semble pas être la bonne idée du siècle  ::

----------


## Flo13

Quant au saumon on sait qu'il contient des métaux lourds, j'hésite donc à donner trop souvent l'huile de saumon (pareil pour les pâtées ou croquettes).

----------


## Poupoune 73

> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...derness/475972


viande fraîche de poulet (41 %),      morceaux de pommes de terre (déshydratées),  protéine de volaille (12 %, déshydratée et hydrolysée),  protéine d'agneau (8 %, déshydratée),  pulpe de betterave déshydratée (désucrée),  graines de lin, graisse de volaille,  levure de bière (déshydratée), uf (déshydraté),  chlorure de sodium, fruits des bois (0,3 %, déshydratés : cranberries, groseille, framboise, baies de sureau), herbes (0,2 %, déshydratées : armoise, millepertuis, ortie, camomille, achillée, tussilage, racine de pissenlit),  extrait de levure de bière (déshydratée, = 0,2 % β-glucane et mannane-oligosaccharides),  pomme (déshydratée), inuline de chicorée (0,1 %), huile de saumon,  huile de tournesol. 

vendre ce type de produit à ce prix là c'est vraiment de la grosse blague   la viande fraiche perd 60% de son volume une fois déshydratée pour être incorporée aux croquettes donc au final c'est un aliment quasiment végétarien... et 25% de protéines c'est vraiment trop peu

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu ces nouvelles croquettes https://www.facebook.com/notes/hope-...59332300940463
Je ne vois pas de composition (mais je n'ai pas beaucoup cherché)

----------


## trotskyste

Bonjour ,

J ai une mâtine espagnole de 55 kilos , presque 2 ans , un peu trop ronde . Actuellement , et après avoir pas mal galère à son arrivée il y a un an pour trouver des croquettes qui ne lui donnent pas la diarrhée , elles mange des markus muhle. Compo pas terrible , trop de glucides et pas assez de protéines je pense . Elle s est enrobée et finit sa gamelle en pas longtemps et ensuite essayé de voler celle de mon chien le plus âgé ( croise Labrador de 12 ans et 20 kg) ou des chats .... On voit qu elle a faim .... 

Quelles croquettes pourrais je lui donner selon vous ? Ou carrément mieux ( mais ést ce possible ? ) qui pourrait convenir au vieux Loulou et à elle ? 

Merci d avance

----------


## Poupoune 73

regarde pê acana light and fit, applaws lite ou senior, acana senior, orijen senior?

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour
je viens de voir que Z+ propose une gamme Barf - Avez-vous déjà essayé leur produit ? qu'en pensez-vous ?
merci de vos réponses et très bonne journée

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu ces nouvelles croquettes https://www.facebook.com/notes/hope-...59332300940463
> Je ne vois pas de composition (mais je n'ai pas beaucoup cherché)


les compos sont en bas de page, les analyses devraient être publiées aujourd'hui. j'ai survolé mais viande fraiche en 1er ingrédient, donc à voir ce qu'il en reste une déshydratée...

----------


## lofred

vendre ce type de produit à ce prix là c'est vraiment de la grosse blague   la viande fraiche perd 60% de son volume une fois déshydratée pour être incorporée aux croquettes donc au final c'est un aliment quasiment végétarien... et 25% de protéines c'est vraiment trop peu[/QUOTE].           ça devient plus que complique tout cela et je cherche mais franchement il y a vraiment tout et son contraire sur les croquettes trop de protéines ça a tuer les reins de mon chien /les pommes de terre  c est pas bon / et je viens de voir sur des purizon de la viande black Angus  comment dire les prochaines sont au caviar ????  Est ce que nous ne sommes vraiment pas pris pour des idiots  ??

----------


## Loupiotte21

> les compos sont en bas de page, les analyses devraient être publiées aujourd'hui. j'ai survolé mais viande fraiche en 1er ingrédient, donc à voir ce qu'il en reste une déshydratée...


Je voulais dire analyses pardon  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> vendre ce type de produit à ce prix là c'est vraiment de la grosse blague   la viande fraiche perd 60% de son volume une fois déshydratée pour être incorporée aux croquettes donc au final c'est un aliment quasiment végétarien... et 25% de protéines c'est vraiment trop peu


.           ça devient plus que complique tout cela et je cherche mais franchement il y a vraiment tout et son contraire sur les croquettes trop de protéines ça a tuer les reins de mon chien /les pommes de terre  c est pas bon / et je viens de voir sur des purizon de la viande black Angus  comment dire les prochaines sont au caviar ????  Est ce que nous ne sommes vraiment pas pris pour des idiots  ??[/QUOTE]

le taux de protéines d'origine ANIMALE doit être le plus élevé possible. Plus le taux de protéines est élevé, plus le taux de glucides est faible (fort taux de glucides = risque de pancréatite de diabète sur le long terme)
pour calculer le taux de glucides: 100-prot-mat grasses-cendres-minéraux
source: dr Géraldine Blanchard l'alimentation des chiens
http://livre.fnac.com/a2275084/Geral...ation-du-chien

donc le top du top qui respectent ces critères: orojen, acana, wolfood, applaws, brit carnilove, maxima cotecnica grainfree, et sûrement d'autres, cf. la liste établie par yenz citée quelques pages en arrière

----------


## Djynie

Merci Amandiers pour ta réponse. Oui, le couleur du poil passe après le reste, mais si je pouvais trouver une gamme de croquettes qui réponde aussi à ce critère (parce qu'un poil qui vire au jaunasse au lieu du "rouge", ce n'est quand même pas super joli), ça aurait été encore mieux ;-)

----------


## lofred

Merci pouponne je vais aller l acheter

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Merci *pouponne* je vais aller l acheter

----------


## ceds59

Ultra Premium direct, parfait pour les miens
http://forum-malinois.net/

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Ultra Premium direct, parfait pour les miens
> http://forum-malinois.net/


9,5% de cendres perso je trouve que c'est trop, surtout pour les vieux chiens. 8% maxi sinon outch les reins

----------


## Skyman

Bonjour,
Je possède un malinois qui va arriver sur ces 2 ans. Malgré la quantité importante que je lui donne chaque jour, il reste très maigre (on discerne ses côtes, et il pèse 23,5kg).
Actuellement (et depuis plus de 8 mois), je lui donne des Carnilove (au canard), avec une dose allant de 500 à 550 grammes par jour, ce qui me parait en plus beaucoup trop.

Selon vous, la dose n'est pas un peu trop élevée ? Auriez-vous des conseils à me donner afin qu'il prenne un peu de poids ?

----------


## dedel

A-t-il été vermifugé ?

J'avais vu une fois une formule pour calculer la ration, je ne la trouve plus, quelqu'un l'aurait noté ? Et comment on l'adapte en fonction de l'activité du chien ?

----------


## Skyman

> A-t-il été vermifugé ?
> 
> J'avais vu une fois une formule pour calculer la ration, je ne la trouve plus, quelqu'un l'aurait noté ? Et comment on l'adapte en fonction de l'activité du chien ?


Oui, je l'ai vermifugé par précaution il y a 2 semaines maintenant.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Photos ? Discerner les côtes, c'est bien. Ce qu'il ne faut pas, c'est voir la colonne et les pointes des hanches.

Exemple : en haut, trop gros, en bas, le même chien en très bonne condition physique :

----------


## Skyman

Pas de soucis pour voir un peu les côtes, mais le problème est qu'un malinois pèse normalement entre 28 et 32 kg, et le mien seulement 24 kg :/

la seule photo que j'ai, mais qui ne rend pas très bien :

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il semble très bien ce chien ! Il ne faut pas se fier à ce que "devrait" peser telle ou telle race, mais à l'état du chien qu'on a en face de nous, qui est un individu, et qui n'a pas forcément lu le standard  .

----------


## D-elphine

je le trouve aussi un peu maigre mais c'est aussi dû au tempérament de cette race, y a que Ben& pour arriver à les faire grossir lol
peut être essayer de voir un autre type de croquettes un peu + riche, ça me semble pas énorme 500g pour un jeune malinois

----------


## didou752

Le standard du malinois c'est 25-30 kg et en plus ça dépend surtout du gabarit. Maintenant on voit des petits gabarit (en agi notamment) bien en dessous des 25 kgs pour certains, et au contraire des veaux de 35kg voir plus. Après ça dépend aussi si il y a eu un croisement avec une autre race plus fine à un moment dans la généalogie.

Au vu de la photo, moi je le trouve pas si mal. 1 ou 2kg de plus pourquoi pas histoire d'avoir un peu de marge si jamais il tombait malade mais pas plus.

----------


## didou752

Bon je vais voir si vous avez plus d'idées que moi. Je m'arrache un peu les cheveux avec Moko et son poids. Je n'arrive pas à le faire maigrir. Le simple fait de regarder une croquette il a déjà pris 10 kilos...

On a essayé les Acana light, on a même testé les hill's metabolic par désespoir. Le BARF en régime 100% poulet (mais sur le long terme c'est quand même pas l'idéal). Il est vermifugé, RAS au niveau de la prise de sang.
J'hésitais à tester les carniloves, mais au final je ne sais pas si je ne vais pas repartir sur les purizons classiques en réduisant les portions et en les faisant gonfler d'eau avant.

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée lumineuse pour moi en sachant que compenser avec du vert (haricot, courgettes)ce n'est pas possible, il ne les mange pas et il passe le reste de la journée à taper dans sa gamelle

----------


## D-elphine

l'adoptante d'Adele: ADELE, dame beagle (07) (regardes à la fin du post), demoiselle plus qu'obèse a bcp maigri avec les croquettes obesity de RC, je sais que la marque n'est pas recommandée mais les résultats sont là, ce n'est plus la même chienne.

j'avais fait maigrir un peu les miens avec les acanas light mais surement qu'ils n'ont pas le même métabolisme de réserve que Moko.

----------


## toune8399

_Bonjour,
Quelles croquettes conseilleriez-vous pour un Cairn (2 ou 3 ans) souffrant de dermite ?
Actuellement il est aux RC Veterinay Diet Hypoallergenic._

----------


## D-elphine

il faut que tu en testes plusieurs pour savoir lesquelles lui conviennent, préfèrent les croquettes à base de poisson peut être, dans toutes les marques qui ont été conseillées avec un peu de céréales ou sans

----------


## didou752

Merci pour ton retour Amandiers. J'ai vu la transformation d'Adèle, elle est impressionnante. J'ai commandé des RC, on va bien voir ce que ça donne. On stabilisera avec de meilleures croquettes

----------


## toune8399

_Merci amandiers mais ce n'est pas mon chien et je ne suis pas sûre que la personne ait la patience de tester différentes croquettes_

----------


## D-elphine

> Merci pour ton retour Amandiers. J'ai vu la transformation d'Adèle, elle est impressionnante. J'ai commandé des RC, on va bien voir ce que ça donne. On stabilisera avec de meilleures croquettes


en plus elle sortait juste du refuge quand elle  a commencé sa remise en forme,  avec l'exercice adéquat mais Moko a déjà de l'exercice, il est vraiment très gros ? c'est peut être sa morpho, il a jamais fait "peine". avec le 100% poulet il a rien perdu ?




> _Merci amandiers mais ce n'est pas mon chien et je ne suis pas sûre que la personne ait la patience de tester différentes croquettes_


si elle n' a pas la patience de chercher qu'elle reste aux croquettes qu'elle donne  ::  et qui conviennent. je pense que n'importe quelles très bonnes croquettes peuvent faire l' affaire à part si c'est les viandes qui posent pb. il est allergique à quoi son chien ?
quoique j'ai remarqué que les croquettes au buf font souvent réagir les chiens alors que si on leur donne de la "vraie" viande de boeuf y a pas de pb !

compo de ce qu'elle donne: 

riz, hydrolysat disolat protéique de soja, graisses animales, sels minéraux, hydrolysat de foies de volaille, pulpe de betterave, huile de soja, fructooligosaccharides (FOS), huile de poisson, huile de bourrache, extrait de rose d'Inde (riche en lutéine).

----------


## ceds59

Bonjour
Perso j'ai changé pour les ultra premium direct dans céréales et mes 2 malinois en sont ravis, auparavant royal canin et proplan et régulièrement diarrhées 
Depuis de belles crottes et l'appétit extra 
J'achète via ce forum avec le code promo 
http://forum-malinois.net/code-promo...rect-t125.html

----------


## Lulucilia

Que pensez-vous des Profines adulte poulet?
Je donne ça à mes louloutes, j'en donnais aussi à mon précédant chien vers la fin.

Le rapport qualité/prix est excellent. Je suis juste inquiète car fabriqués dans les pays de l'Est, et aussi 20% de fois de poulet ce n'est pas un peu trop? 

Sinon elles sont en forme, beau poil, bon état. Elles font autour de 15kg chacune. Le petite X berger a du mal à garder un poids de forme je pense car elle est assez vive et ne supporte pas trop le froids. Du coup je lui donne plus que sa copine la setter, pour qui j'ai mis des mois à la remettre en état car maigrichonne, mais maintenant c'est plutôt le contraire, elle a tendance à prendre un peu trop de poids! Du coup j'ai diminué sa ration. C'est drôle comme deux chien d'un même gabarit peuvent avoir des besoins énergétiques différant. Elles sont sté toutes les deux et plutôt sportives.

----------


## dedel

> A-t-il été vermifugé ?
> 
> *J'avais vu une fois une formule pour calculer la ration, je ne la trouve plus, quelqu'un l'aurait noté ? Et comment on l'adapte en fonction de l'activité du chien ?*


personne ?

et si le chien a en plus un apport en nourriture humide, je baisse de combien la ration ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Que pensez-vous des Profines adulte poulet?
> Je donne ça à mes louloutes, j'en donnais aussi à mon précédant chien vers la fin.
> 
> Le rapport qualité/prix est excellent. Je suis juste inquiète car fabriqués dans les pays de l'Est, et aussi 20% de fois de poulet ce n'est pas un peu trop? 
> 
> Sinon elles sont en forme, beau poil, bon état. Elles font autour de 15kg chacune. Le petite X berger a du mal à garder un poids de forme je pense car elle est assez vive et ne supporte pas trop le froids. Du coup je lui donne plus que sa copine la setter, pour qui j'ai mis des mois à la remettre en état car maigrichonne, mais maintenant c'est plutôt le contraire, elle a tendance à prendre un peu trop de poids! Du coup j'ai diminué sa ration. C'est drôle comme deux chien d'un même gabarit peuvent avoir des besoins énergétiques différant. Elles sont sté toutes les deux et plutôt sportives.


en rapport qualité/prix c'est pas mal, mais préfère les gammes chiot qui sont plus "viandées" et plus protéinées (donc contenant moins de glucides), sinon regarde les josera poulet/riz https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd429ma10.html ou mieux exclusive of gosbi

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> personne ?
> 
> et si le chien a en plus un apport en nourriture humide, je baisse de combien la ration ?


je suppose que tu parles du besoin énergétique?
http://vetoconseils.pagesperso-orang...n_du_chien.htm

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour
> Perso j'ai changé pour les ultra premium direct dans céréales et mes 2 malinois en sont ravis, auparavant royal canin et proplan et régulièrement diarrhées 
> Depuis de belles crottes et l'appétit extra 
> J'achète via ce forum avec le code promo 
> http://forum-malinois.net/code-promo...rect-t125.html


9,5% de cendres c'est trop!

----------


## anthes51

Bonsoir, à vrai dire je suis complètement perdue dans toutes les marques de croquettes. J'ai une chienne labrador de bientôt 12 ans, qui est vraiment trop grosse. Je n'arrive pas à lui faire perdre du poids comme on le voudrait. Jusque là, j'ai essayé Royal Canin satiety mais je voudrais changer pour des croquettes plus saines. J'hésite entre plusieurs, entre Arden Grange light, Nutrivet dietetic et Acana light et Enova light senior. J'aimerais avoir vos avis ! Merci d'avance.

----------


## dedel

Merci Poupoune, la formule dont je me souvenais n'était pas aussi compliquée mais du coup c'est encore mieux.
 Par contre, comment déterminer le facteur comportemental ? Qu'est ce qu'un chien normal, actif ou nerveux ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonsoir, à vrai dire je suis complètement perdue dans toutes les marques de croquettes. J'ai une chienne labrador de bientôt 12 ans, qui est vraiment trop grosse. Je n'arrive pas à lui faire perdre du poids comme on le voudrait. Jusque là, j'ai essayé Royal Canin satiety mais je voudrais changer pour des croquettes plus saines. J'hésite entre plusieurs, entre Arden Grange light, Nutrivet dietetic et Acana light et Enova light senior. J'aimerais avoir vos avis ! Merci d'avance.


acana light&fit sans hésiter!!! arden grange et enova c'est n'importe quoi, des aliments quasi végétariens avec genre 60% de glucides et à peine 20% de protéines c'est pathétique (pas autant que royal caca qui est pour le coup vraiment végétarien mais bon...)
nutrivet en 2nd choix bien qu'on soit plusieurs à avoir eu des soucis avec cette marque

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci Poupoune, la formule dont je me souvenais n'était pas aussi compliquée mais du coup c'est encore mieux.
>  Par contre, comment déterminer le facteur comportemental ? Qu'est ce qu'un chien normal, actif ou nerveux ?


Yenz préconisait des rations de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme pour un adulte, à ajuster en fonction de l'animal. 
pour moi un chien actif est un chien qui a 2 ou 3h d'activité physique quotidienne, un chien nerveux c'est un chien "qui brasse de l'air", qui a du mal à se poser... mais c'est très subjectif, si quelqu'un à quelque chose de plus précis ça m'intéresse!

----------


## Elka08

Bonjour ! 
Je reviens vers vous pour savoir ce que vous pensez des croquettes Wolf's Mountain ? A priori je n'ai pas trouvé d'avis sur le forum. 

Voici la compo pour le saumon/poulet : 
32% viande fraîche de saumon et de hareng, 22% viande de poulet déshydratée, pois, flocons de pommes de terre, graisse de poulet, 6% viande de poisson déshydratée, pulpe de betterave séchée, levure de bière, graine de lin, huile de saumon, mélange de fruits, de légumes et dherbes (pulpe de pommes, luzerne, ortie, pissenlit, plantain lancéolé, fruits déglantier, chardon-marie, extrait dananas, racine de chicorée, extrait de yucca Schidigera), carbonate de calcium, phosphate de calcium, glucosamine, sulfate de chondroïtine, L-carnitine, fructo-oligosaccharides, complexe d'antioxydants naturels, conservateur naturel (extrait de romarin).

protéine brute 31%, matières grasses brutes 18%, fibres brutes 3 %, cendres brutes 7.6%, calcium 1.1 %, phosphore 0.8%, humidité 10%. Energie métabolisable 15,7 MJ.Kg.

Actuellement mes chiens sont au GOSBI Grain Free : 

*INGREDIENTS :*
Saumon déshydraté (18%), protéine d'agneau (viande) déshydratée (18%), poissons moulus déshydratés (16%), huile de saumon, amidon de pois, creton, amidon de pomme de terre (7%), petit pois (7%), pulpe de pomme déshydratée (6%), yucca, levure de bière, hydrolysat de protéines d'agneau, fibre végétale, protéines marines hydrolysées (krill), chlorure de potassium
+ LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée, tomate déshydraté (0.50%), haricot vert (0.50%), huile dolive (0.40%), épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté, extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait dorange, extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S, chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait dail, extrait de thym, extrait dorigan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin, extrait d aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques, de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.

*ANALYSE :*
protéines :*28%*
lipides : *18%*
cellulose brute: 2%
cendres: 7% 
humidité: 10%
fibres: 2.5% 
Ca:1%
P: 0.8%


Du coup quelle est selon la meilleure compo? 
Sachant en plus que les Wolf's Mountain sont moins chères.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Les 1° contiennent certes davantage de protéines MAIS sans doute une partie non négligeable sont d'origine végétale, venant des pois : pois = maximum possible 22%, BEURK. Et en plus même pas rééquilibré niveau acides aminés, donc très probablement un profil pas adapté.
Bon dans les Gosbi y'a du krill :/

----------


## Elka08

> Les 1° contiennent certes davantage de protéines MAIS sans doute une partie non négligeable sont d'origine végétale, venant des pois : pois = maximum possible 22%, BEURK. Et en plus même pas rééquilibré niveau acides aminés, donc très probablement un profil pas adapté.
> Bon dans les Gosbi y'a du krill :/


Aucune des deux n'est super du coup  Je ne vais jamais m'en sortir lol 
Merci en tout cas de ton avis. 
J'ai commandé hier après midi un sachet de Wolf's Mountain voir ce que ça donne...
Si pas supporté par les toutous je ne continuerai pas. 

Difficile de trouver un bon compromis sans céréales pas trop cher...

----------


## lili-vanille

Le krill est un problème ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

c'est une ressource essentielle qui tend à être surexploitée

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les PROFINE convenaient parfaitement à mes chiens sauf à AMIRAL dont les intestins avaient beaucoup souffert de la famine je les ai passé pour les deux "maxi" au NATURAL TRAINER SENIOR MAXI et le petit aux ULTIMA SPECIAL SENIOR MINI par hasard un jour de manque de NATURAL TRAINER SENIOR MINI et il adore.

----------


## toune8399

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 9,5% de cendres c'est trop!



Et 8.5 % c'est trop aussi ? En fait c'est quoi le maxi conseillé ?

----------


## lili-vanille

> c'est une ressource essentielle qui tend à être surexploitée


Ok... oui, je savais ça, mais tellement difficile de trouver ce qui convient ! ... j'ignorais qu'il y en avait dans les Gosbi.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Et 8.5 % c'est trop aussi ? En fait c'est quoi le maxi conseillé ?


8%
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## toune8399

_​Poupoune 73_

----------


## slaine

Bonjour, 

Je viens vers vous pour une question essentielle, je donne actuellement des virbac à ma louloute de 16 mois et je me suis posé la question du changement en voyant que les vet complex devenaient HPM. 

Soit disant avec plus de viande mais je ne suis pas convaincu de ce fait car je vois mal ce genre d'entreprise s'asseoir sur leur marge pour le bien être des chiens. 

Bref j'ai trouvé cette marque de croquette et je voudrais avoir vos avis sur cette marque http://www.brit-boutique.fr/5-brit-croquettes-chien, merci. 

Pour info, ma louloute est une croisée beauceron de 16 mois qui garde des séquelles émotionnelles de son ancienne vie. Nous l'avons adoptée il y a tout juste un an.

----------


## Djynie

Bonjour,
J'aimerai savoir si on peut rajouter ce genre de complément alimentaire aux croquettes (pour le poil) ? Si oui, quel est le dosage (pour un chien de 30 kg) ? J'ai compris qu'un gramme séché = 10 grammes frais, mais cela n'indique pas la quantité à mettre. Merci :-)
http://www.croq.fr/des-betterave-nat...Fc0y0wodLeUJpg

----------


## Quaraba

Djynie: si elle n'est pas au barf cela n'a pas trop d'intérêt. Pour le poil, il y a l'huile de saumon sauvage ou la levure de bière par exemple.

----------


## Djynie

Merci pour la réponse Quaraba. C'est pour la couleur du poil (qui est sensé être "rouge" et qui devient jaunasse). Elle était aux royal canin (où il y a beaucoup de betterave) il y a quelques années, et son poil était de la bonne couleur. Depuis que la chienne est aux sans céréales, la couleur laisse à désirer. Donc, je cherche ce qui pourrait compenser cela (ce n'est pas ma chienne).

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Je viens vers vous pour une question essentielle, je donne actuellement des virbac à ma louloute de 16 mois et je me suis posé la question du changement en voyant que les vet complex devenaient HPM. 
> 
> Soit disant avec plus de viande mais je ne suis pas convaincu de ce fait car je vois mal ce genre d'entreprise s'asseoir sur leur marge pour le bien être des chiens. 
> 
> Bref j'ai trouvé cette marque de croquette et je voudrais avoir vos avis sur cette marque http://www.brit-boutique.fr/5-brit-croquettes-chien, merci. 
> 
> Pour info, ma louloute est une croisée beauceron de 16 mois qui garde des séquelles émotionnelles de son ancienne vie. Nous l'avons adoptée il y a tout juste un an.


la gamme "carnilove" de cette marque est top, sinon regarde la liste de Yenz la plupart des marques de qualité sont répertoriées.

----------


## Djynie

Voilà pour la photo, l'arrière-train tire sur le "jaunasse", enfin pas une couleur franche ;-) Je ne parle pas de la partie blanche, hein ;-)

----------


## Djynie

J'essaye avec une autre photo (je n'en ai pas des dizaines, comme ce n'est pas mon chien, ou alors on ne voit pas le corps)

----------


## cerbere

on ne pourrait pas sortir le message de la personne qui avait classé les croquettes... je viens de me taper 30 minutes à chercher sans rien trouver  :Frown:

----------


## toune8399

> on ne pourrait pas sortir le message de la personne qui avait classé les croquettes... je viens de me taper 30 minutes à chercher sans rien trouver


_Page 358 , vers le bas de la page (comme je ne veux pas partir à la "chasse" chaque fois que je veux y jeter un oeil je l'ai mise dans mes favoris_  _)

_

----------


## cerbere

va faire de même (mettre dans favoris merci)

----------


## MuzaRègne

> où il y a beaucoup de betterave


Il n'y a pas de rapport entre la pulpe de betterave et la pigmentation des chiens.

----------


## cerbere

bon je suis partie sur des acana vu le taux de cendres des anciennes....

----------


## Adri13

Bonjour, Je suis à la recherche de croquettes pour mon petit loulou.  c'est un petit Spitz noir adorable et j'aimerais le meilleur pour lui. Actuellement il mange des purizon mais ça ne lui convient pas vraiment. Ces selles ne sont pas bien moulées. de plus il peut avoir des diarrhées ou autre. Néanmoins je sais que ces croquettes sont bonnes mais il faut changer. j'aimerais rester sur des croquettes sans céréales si possible pas trop cher. J'ai cru voir en parcourant ce forum s'il était possible de se diriger sur les gosbi ou sur les maxima.  j'aurais vraiment besoin de vos conseils je n'arrive pas à choisir que me conseillez-vous ? Ma femme voudrait que l'on prenne des veterinary prescription diet hill's. Bref pour pas avoir des caca liquides. mais j'ai peur de la composition médiocre par rapport à d'autres pour le même prix.
Le meilleur rapport qualité prix pour un cbien a la digestion fragile selon vous ?

----------


## Djynie

Ok, merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## lili-vanille

> Bonjour, Je suis à la recherche de croquettes pour mon petit loulou.  c'est un petit Spitz noir adorable et j'aimerais le meilleur pour lui. Actuellement il mange des purizon mais ça ne lui convient pas vraiment. Ces selles ne sont pas bien moulées. de plus il peut avoir des diarrhées ou autre. Néanmoins je sais que ces croquettes sont bonnes mais il faut changer. j'aimerais rester sur des croquettes sans céréales si possible pas trop cher. J'ai cru voir en parcourant ce forum s'il était possible de se diriger sur les gosbi ou sur les maxima.  j'aurais vraiment besoin de vos conseils je n'arrive pas à choisir que me conseillez-vous ? Ma femme voudrait que l'on prenne des veterinary prescription diet hill's. Bref pour pas avoir des caca liquides. mais j'ai peur de la composition médiocre par rapport à d'autres pour le même prix.
> *Le meilleur rapport qualité prix pour un cbien a la digestion fragile selon vous ?*


Gosbi agneau

----------


## Azra

> Gosbi agneau


Les gosbi poissons version mini aussi sont pas mal et les wolfhood chicken conviennent bien aux petites bouches

----------


## Azra

bon bah je n'ai toujours pas trouvé les croquettes idéales pour la mienne. Selon nos discussions antérieures, j'ai testé les gosbi mini et les wolfhood qui sont pas mal sur le papier, bonne taille et tout.

J'irais même plus loin en disant qu'elles sont appétentes car tous les chiens qui passent chez moi volent avec joies les croquettes de ma chienne.

Sauf que ma pimbêche n'en veut pas.... à moins d'avoir jeûner un jour ou deux (elle a quand même des friandises type viande séchée en petite quantité).

Je me retrouve avec une chienne qui mange ses croquettes du bout des dents en cachette (genre je suis dans la pièce d'à côté), même quand elles sont mélangées avec de la pâtée, de l'huile, du jus de cuisson de viande ou juste ramolli avec de l'eau.. elle va aller "nettoyer" les croquettes pour récupérer ce qui est intéressant.

Par contre les saletés industriels type Fr***, ça elle mange bien quand elle arrive à en attraper.


Elle n'a pas de problème d'appétit ni de confiance, car si c'est des restes de tables, elle mange sans se soucier de notre présence.

Un conseil de la véto est de la mettre à la diète, pas de friandise non plus rien, et lui proposer le bol de croquettes le soir pendant 20min, le récupérer si elle ne mange pas et recommencer le lendemain jusqu'à ce qu'elle comprenne qu'elle n'aura que ça. Mais je trouve ça un peu extrême.

Avez-vous des suggestions?

nb: pour infos, j'ai testé les pr*plan mini et euk*nuba avant de lire ce post, puis les purizons, puis tout ce que je pouvais prendre en échantillons sur NCLN, suite à ces tests j'ai pris en paquet de 3kg les josera miniwell qui ont bousillé son poil (il était devenu rêche), puis les gosbi mini fish et en ce moment wolfhood chicken qui sont bien (selles/poils/tailles) mais qu'elle bouffe par dépit. J'avais pris la pâtée gosbi, selon les jours elle aime bien, sinon elle laisse et la pâtée à l'air libre plusieurs heures ou jours ça passe mal. à chaque fois que je vois une solution, j'ai l'impression qu'elle s'en lasse.

----------


## Poupoune 73

pâtée terra canis?

----------


## Azra

> pâtée terra canis?


J'y pense, mais au prix des terra canis, elle a intéret à tous manger ! 

J'ai encore les paté gosbi à lui faire finir (bah oui moi naïve, quand j'ai vu qu'elle les mangait bien j'ai pris un lot complet, tu parles ouais au bout du 3ème repas elle n'en voulait plus...)

----------


## pomku

Terra Canis, c'est le bien !  :Smile: 
J'ai un petit chieur à la maison, il est fou de Terra Canis. Il y a certaines saveurs qu'il préfère à d'autres mais même si ce n'est pas sa Terra Canis favorite, il la mange. De toute façon, je peux toujours compter sur son frère  pour finir les boîtes. C'est cool d'avoir aussi un bouffetout à la maison quand on a un minichieur !  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Terra canis, c'est vraiment bien. Mais peut-être faut-il en parallèle arrêter les friandises et restes de table et voir ce que cela donne.

----------


## Azra

> Terra canis, c'est vraiment bien. Mais peut-être faut-il en parallèle arrêter les friandises et restes de table et voir ce que cela donne.


C'est le problème de ne pas vivre seule, autant je sais ce que je lui donne ou pas, autant je sais qu'elle sait à qui réclamer ... J'ai reprise le contrôle de la gamelle en la mettant dans ma chambre, ça limite la casse.

----------


## Cairny45

Bonjour
Tout d'abord veuillez m'excuser de ne pas avoir encore fait de post de présentation avant de venir ici demander conseil 
Alors voilà ,j'ai deux cairn terrier ,une femelle Jade et un mâle Loulou (looping) ,Jade a 21mois et Loulou 8 mois dans deux jours 
Jade a des soucis de dermatite ,on a fait un premier soulagement avec du Dermipred de 15jours et en ce moment un spray (cortisone aussi) pour 7 jours en attendant son prochain RDV chez le dermato pour une visite plus poussé 
Mais même si je me doute que la nourriture n'est pas forcement la causse ,les allergennes comme ceux de contact ,pollen,poussières ect sont aussi fréquent ,je me dit que de toute façon il faut essayer et de plus ça faisait bien longtemps que les croquettes types RC ect ne me faisait plus confiance du tout 
J'ai donc acheté des Maxima Hypoallergenic a l'agneau depuis hier que j'ai commencé a leur mélanger avec leur RC le temps de les habituer 
Loulou se grattent aussi un peu et étant son frère je préfère autant lui en donner aussi 
Mes voilà ayant parcouru une partie (pas encore fini car souvent un lien m'amène sur un autre site et qui demande a chaque fois de l'attention et du temps pour tout lire et surtout comprendre)
Je n'ai pas trouvé réponse a mes questions ,le Maxima Hypo est il un bon choix pour mon cas (rapport C/Ph ect ) et Loulou peut il aussi en profiter malgré ses 8mois 

Je vous serais très reconnaissant si vous pouviez m'aider car j'ai appelé le fabricant en espagne et hormis une ligne surtaxé je n'est eu personne et dans deux boutiques ont m'en dit ce qui est décrit sur le sachet et ce qu'il mettent en avant pour les vendre 
J'ai longment cherché des croquettes accessible prés de chez moi et mon choix c'est porté sur cette marque en espérant avoir fait un bon choix 
Cordialement

----------


## cerbere

les croquettes ne sont peut-^tre pas la cause mais favorisent surement ce terrain allergie. Croquettes toxique ecrit par un véto l'explique bien....

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour
> Tout d'abord veuillez m'excuser de ne pas avoir encore fait de post de présentation avant de venir ici demander conseil 
> Alors voilà ,j'ai deux cairn terrier ,une femelle Jade et un mâle Loulou (looping) ,Jade a 21mois et Loulou 8 mois dans deux jours 
> Jade a des soucis de dermatite ,on a fait un premier soulagement avec du Dermipred de 15jours et en ce moment un spray (cortisone aussi) pour 7 jours en attendant son prochain RDV chez le dermato pour une visite plus poussé 
> Mais même si je me doute que la nourriture n'est pas forcement la causse ,les allergennes comme ceux de contact ,pollen,poussières ect sont aussi fréquent ,je me dit que de toute façon il faut essayer et de plus ça faisait bien longtemps que les croquettes types RC ect ne me faisait plus confiance du tout 
> J'ai donc acheté des Maxima Hypoallergenic a l'agneau depuis hier que j'ai commencé a leur mélanger avec leur RC le temps de les habituer 
> Loulou se grattent aussi un peu et étant son frère je préfère autant lui en donner aussi 
> Mes voilà ayant parcouru une partie (pas encore fini car souvent un lien m'amène sur un autre site et qui demande a chaque fois de l'attention et du temps pour tout lire et surtout comprendre)
> Je n'ai pas trouvé réponse a mes questions ,le Maxima Hypo est il un bon choix pour mon cas (rapport C/Ph ect ) et Loulou peut il aussi en profiter malgré ses 8mois 
> ...


cette gamme n'est pas terrible, en 1er ingrédient la viande est fraiche; hors elle perd env 60% de son volume une fois déshydratée pour être incorporée aux croquettes. je préfère largement la gamme adulte classique, sauf Ca/Ph de 1,6... mieux vaut partir sur applaws, brit carnilove, acana, orijen, purizon, exclusive of gosbi et d'autres qui sont de meilleure qualité

----------


## Cairny45

Bonjour
Merci pour ces réponses qui me font mal au coeur une fois de plus ,jetait persuadé faire du bien et si je comprend j'ai tout faux ,ls marques que vous me cité je les ai souvent vu revenir sur le forum et je ne doute pas de leur qualité mais laquelle serait la plus adapté car pour un chien en bonne santé toute serait formidable mais dans mon cas il me faut vraiment une nourriture adapté de façon a éviter les mix d'apport different en viande et le moins allergéne possible 
Merci encore en espérant que je trouve mon bonheur

----------


## Cairny45

Hello
je viens de refaire un email à la société Cotecnica pour leur demander d'avantage d'information car il précise sur leur site pour les maxima que le taux de viande fraiche est complété par de la viande déshydraté ,ce qui pourrait selon le taux total que je leur demande ,soit plus important et qu'il contienne 50% de frais sur le total
Si je recherche avant de changer de marque c'est que le produit est dispo prés de chez moi et n'a pas de problème d'approvisionnement ou de sac abimé comme il m'est arrivé par internet 
Mais le principal c'est surtout et avant tout la santé de mes enfants 

J'ai l'impression que toute marques confondu les croquettes n'ont pas tout les avantages dans une marque ,soit un souci de ratio C/Ph soit des cereals ,du poulet (digeste mais pas top niveau allergenes et leur propre nourriture ),enfin vous comprenez ce que je veux dire 
Reste le BARF qui me fait un peu peur et que mon véto ne me conseille pas vraiment sans me le déconseiller fortement non plus comme une nourriture plutôt ménagère 
Enfin je suis bien perdu et j'espère que je trouverais qqchose qui me convienne et que je puisse assumer car malheureusement ma santé ne me permet pas d'être "au top" chaque jour

PS//voici ce que j'ai lu sur leur forum concernant la gamme Maxima
70% DE VIANDE TOTAL
Nous complétons 50% de la viande fraîche avec des viandes séchées pour des niveaux élevés de protéines que l'animal a besoin.

----------


## Antartika

Je viens d'acheter à Maxizoo un sac de 1 kg de *Real Nature Wilderness Fish* pour essayer. Je trouve dommage que cette gamme ne soit pas beaucoup visible sur internet - il est difficile de trouver des avis et pourtant la compo me parait correcte.

Environ 55% de poisson séché, 20% de pomme de terre, 10% de fruits/légumes et 4% d'huile de saumon...
Ce qui donne : 32% de protéines, 16% de graisses, 7,6% de cendres, 3,4% de cellulose, 1,2% de calcium et 0,90% de phosphore.

(C'est vrai qu'ils annoncent 70% de poisson sur le paquet, mais quand on regarde de plus près on saperçoit qu'ils comptent l'huile de saumon et qu'ils ne font pas de différence dans le calcul entre poisson séché et poisson frais - marketing oblige, mais au final c'est quand même pas mal du tout)

(Du coup c'est ce que fait la marque que tu mentionnes aussi Cairny45 - 50% de frais + 20% de séché, ça ne fait toujours pas 70% au total.)

Certains connaissent-ils ici cette marque/gamme ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## BBloulou

Pour avoir fait de nombreuses recherches, j'ai testé les Celtic Connection depuis janvier et j'en suis absolument ravie. Mes chiens ont une pêche d'enfer et même mon plus vieux a retrouvé un peu de mobilité.
Oui il y a de la viande fraîche mais il y a également de la viande déshydratée et donc en tout il y a en tout plus de 70% de viandes et surtout aucune céréales. 
Pour ce qui est des cendres, bien-sure que le taux est élevé compte tenu des minéraux contenu dans la formule. On ne peux pas demandé à une formule d'avoir un maximum de minéraux et d'avoir un taux de cendre minime. C'est une légende urbaine de dire que les cendres sont mauvaise pour les chiens et chats. Les chats dans la nature mangent des souris, des lapins et différents oiseaux qui sont des animaux qui contiennent énormément de cendres. Encore une fois, les taux ne veulent strictement rien dire tout dépend de la qualité des ingrédients.
En tout cas pour moi, qui était une adepte depuis plus de 6 ans des Dog Lovers Gold je suis devenu plus que Fan des CELTIC Connection. Pour moi la formule est parfaite pour de l'alimentation déshydratée: pas de céréales, formule hypoallergénique, 70% de viandes, et association du glucosamine, MSM et condroïtine. 
Ensuite on reste sur de la croquette. 




> Bonjour à tous j'aimerais des avis sur la composition de croquettes celtic connection. Merci 
> 
> Composition : Volaille fraiche (50 % ; poulet 44 % et dinde 6 %), patate douce (23%),
> volaille déshydratée moulue (19 % ; poulet déshydraté moulu 16 % et dinde
> déshydratée moulue 3 %), luzerne, pois, graines de lin, jus de cuisson du poulet (1%),
> vitamines et minéraux, chlorure de choline, sulfate de chondroïtine (1500mg/kg),
> méthylsulfonylméthane (MSM) (1500mg/kg), glucosamine (700mg/kg), canneberge
> séchée (600mg/kg), fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), romarin, pissenlits, baies de
> genévrier, racine de réglisse (400mg/kg), racine dangélique, cynorrhodon, camomille
> ...

----------


## Cairny45

hello
je vois que le débat fait toujours autant resurgir de la passion 
C'est bien mais il ne faudrait pas non plus tomber dans un débat manichéen ,il y a forcement des adeptes convaincu par une marque qui leur conviens et qui donc à juste titre défende bec et ongle 
Le soucis c'est qu'il faudrait pour ceux qui ont les compétences essayer d'apporter des éléments de réponse plus précis que "c'est bien ,c'est pas bien" avec une explication simple tout en étant le plus complète possible 
Les choses ont très peu évolué des décennies et semble enfin depuis qqs années aller vers un mieux sans pour autant apporter de recette miracle (sauf au cas par cas)
N'oublions pas que si nous venons ici c'est souvent après des jours mois années de galère ,de doutes ,d'interrogation et que forcement on se sent très impliqué et profondément dépourvus quand on vis le calvaire de voir nos "enfants" souffrir sans que le corps médical ne puisse nous apporter de solution
Merci a vous tous et surtout aidons nous

----------


## Cairny45

je me suis relus et je voulais préciser que je ne parle pas des dernières réponses mais du sujet entier en général ;o)

----------


## Cairny45

Voici un lien sur la nutrition faite par une spécialiste (connue et reconnue par beaucoup de vétérinaire )
http://blog.cuisine-a-crocs.com

----------


## dedel

Cairny, le lien que tu cites est très bien, il a déjà été cité plusieurs fois sur le topic
et je trouve que les explications données sont tout de même assez précises sur les taux nécessaires et sur l'intérêt ou non de tel ou tel ingrédient

----------


## zophie la zirafe

Bonjour, je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages et je ne sais pas si quelqu'un à déja abordé le sujet.
Pour les personnes qui ne peuvent pas pour des raisons financière payer des croquettes prèmium, lesquels sont "moins" pire que les autres?

Perso c'est un argument qu'on me balance à chaque fois...

Encore pire pour les chats.

----------


## dedel

Les Josera Riz/poulet ont un bon rapport qualité/prix mais on ne les trouve que sur NCLN

----------


## Cairny45

Bonjour
alors après une bonne 15e de jours avec maxima hypoallergenic agneau ,avec l'approbation de mon véto sur leur qualité et le fait de pouvoir aussi en donner a mon plus jeune cairn Loulou de 8 mois,ainsi que l'avis du nutritionniste du site nourrircommelanature qui m'a conforté dans la très bonne qualité de cette marque (je lui avait précisé que le coté financier n'était pas le soucis et que je pouvais choisir une autre marque si il pensait que c'était un meilleur choix) 
Donc pour le moment mes amours les mangent goulument ,aucun soucis de diarrhée ,vomissement ou autre 
Mais (et oui il fallait bien qu'il y est un "mais" ;o) je trouve que les selles sont bien plus importante qu'avec les royal canin d'autrefois,pensez vous que c'est transitoire ,avez vous remarqué vous aussi ce changement et surtout pensez vous que ce soit un soucis 
Je vous remercie par avance de vos témoignages et attend avec impatience vos réponses 
Animalement votre

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Les Josera Riz/poulet ont un bon rapport qualité/prix mais on ne les trouve que sur NCLN


je pense qu'on peut aussi les trouver chez la compagnie des croquettes, qui en plus propose des tarifs avantageux pour les personnes habitant en Rhône alpes

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pour les CELTIC CONNECTION çà ne fait pas 70 % de viande puisque les 50 % de viande fraîche sont à diviser par 5 une fois déshydratées

----------


## vans

Quelqu'un utilise les Gosbi Junior Lamb/fish ? Si oui, auriez-vous une photo de la croquette ? 
Sur le site de NCLN, il est précisé qu'elles conviennent aux chiens de plus de 20kg donc je pense que se sont de grosse croquette.
La compo de cette croquette me parait la plus intéressante de la gamme.

----------


## Cairny45

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les CELTIC CONNECTION çà ne fait pas 70 % de viande puisque les 50 % de viande fraîche sont à diviser par 5 une fois déshydratées


C'est une question pour laquelle je n'ai pour ma part pas encore trouvé la réponse ,on peut très bien imaginé qu'il y a bien 70% de viande dont une certaine quantité (ici 50% ) issus de viande fraiche 
Alors ça pourrait donner pour 1kg de croquette on aurait 700g de viande qui se diviserait par 20% déshydraté donc 140g et 2.800kg de viande fraiche qui apporterait alors 560g 
Au final on aurait bien une croquette avec 70% de viande dont 50% de viande fraiche et la formule serait alors correctement identifié et surtout conforme ...


Qu'en pensez vous ???

----------


## matitine

Heeeelp !

J'ai mon fifille (croisé berger des pyrénées) d'un an qui lors des ballades fait de nombreuses selles. les 1eres sont moullées mais plus ca va, plus ca devient franchement liquide. Elle ne fait pas dans la maison.
Actuellement, elle est aux acana wild prairie, mais j'arrive au bout du paquet, que me conseillez vous de prendre?
Elle est fine (9kg alors qu'elle devrait en faire 12, mais c'est pas une grande mangeuse, et elle est plutôt du style hyperactive quoi).

Ce serait bien que les croquettes que vous me proposiez puisse être données aussi à mon autre chien, une croisé westie de 7 ans qui elle, n'a aucun problèmes.

Merci à vous.

----------


## virgienut

Bonjour 

J'ai un border de 18 mois et 19kg.
Grâce aux bons conseils de ce forum, il mange des Orijen depuis 8/10 mois. Avec une cuillère à soupe d'huile de saumon le matin et une de colza le soir. Croquettes réhydratees. 
Et depuis 10 jours, j'essaie la graisse en poudre car je le trouve trop maigre. On lui sent bien les hanches et les vertèbres mais c'est bien caché par son gros poils !
C'est un chien qui a toujours faim, si je lui mettait 1kg il le mangerai !
Actuellement, il a 320g par jour et lors des grosses journées 350 à 360g. (Pour information sur le paquet il est noté 240g pour un chien de 20kg actif).
Avant les Orijen,  j'ai essayé les Acana adult dog et ce fut la catastrophe ( grattage et maxi diarrhées), peut être à cause des pomme de terre ?
Les Orijen me plaisent car j'aime la qualité des ingrédients (poules et oeufs plein air, pêche contrôlée...) ,  la composition, la fiabilité,les taux de Glucosamine et Chondroïtine... 
Même si elles plombent un peu le budget...Mais en jouant avec les promotions j'arrive à un prix moyen de 4,5 à 4,6e/kg. Au dessus j'aurais du mal à suivre...

Donc voilà,  peut être que c'est sa morphologie et que rien n'y fera! 
Mais si vous avez des idées, suggestions ou conseils... 
Merci

----------


## cristanya

Moi je donne environ 200 gr de plus a mon chien que se qui est écrit sur le paquet car la dépense physique le fessait légèrement maigrir sinon (c'est un berger belge énergique sont alimentation doit donc suivre), j'ai donc ajusté la dose. Donne plus que se qui est préconisé sur un paquet n'est pas grave du tout, sa dépend du chien, certain prenne plus de poids que d'autre avec le même grammage d'aliment.(sa dépend de activité physique aussi). Je vous conseil d'augmenter légèrement la dose, et de ne pas donner en une seule prise.(matin et soir est en générale conseiller). Un ajout de légume comme les haricots verts peu aider niveau sasiesté. (sa rempli le ventre donc moins effet de faim et sa donne le temps au croquette d’être digéré, sans être nocif pour le chien)

----------


## virgienut

Je donne déjà bien plus que les recommandations pour un actif et en 2 repas. Les besoins du berger belge et du border doivent être assez proches :: . L'astuce des haricots je connais et ça marche bien aussi pour les régime. J'ajoute des légumes (endives, carottes, haricots...) dans la gamelle du soir,  ils aiment bien!

----------


## Quaraba

Sur le paquet, cela ne veut rien dire surtout pour un chien actif. A orijen, la mienne est à 500 g par jour et elle fait 29kg. J'alterne huile de saumon et levure de bière.
Et j'alterne orijen et acana wild prairie (pas adult dog).

Après Virgienut, cela peut venir de sa morphologie.

----------


## virgienut

Oui cela est peut être sa morphologie mais j'aimerais essayer de le faire grossir un peu et sinon oui la conclusion sera qu'il est comme ça et voilà  :: 
J'avais envisagé le wild prairie mais comme il y a de la pomme de terre j'avais préféré ne pas tenter le diable.

Donc sauf erreur de calcul, vous donner 1,7% de son poids ?
Je donne de 1,7% à 1,9% de son poids. 
Vous pensez qu'il faut encore augmenter ? Je crains que la qualité des selles ne suivent pas...

----------


## vans

La moyenne se situe en generale à 1,2%.
Si tu veux faire grossir un peu ton chien et avec des croquettes sans pomme de terre, je prendrai des croquettes plus grasse comme Gosbi High Energy (35/25) car apres sa commence à faire bcp 1,7% ( risque de diarrhée,...)

----------


## virgienut

> La moyenne se situe en generale à 1,2%.
> Si tu veux faire grossir un peu ton chien et avec des croquettes sans pomme de terre, je prendrai des croquettes plus grasse comme Gosbi High Energy (35/25) car apres sa commence à faire bcp 1,7% ( risque de diarrhée,...)


Merci. 
Par contre, elles ne sont pas sans céréales et 24% de riz ça me semble vraiment beaucoup. Non ?

----------


## vans

De rien 😉
Non elles ne sont pas sans cereales mais le riz est bien mieux que le maïs, avoine, blé et tant d'autres. De plus, dans les gosbi il y a qu'une seule céréale. 
Pour des croquettes contenant une source de cereales, 24% est resonnable. Quand cela dépasse le tiers, je fuis.

----------


## Quaraba

C'est vrai qu'il peut y avoir risque de diarrhée alors les gosbi avec du riz sont a essayer.

----------


## cerbere

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/59480

on doit en déduire quoi quand le pourcentage n'est pas indiqué?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adulte/59480
> 
> on doit en déduire quoi quand le pourcentage n'est pas indiqué?


*Ingrédients :* farine de viande de volaille, riz, orge, amidon de pomme de terre 10,0 %, fibre de betterave, graisse de volaille, farine de viande d'agneau 4,5 %, protéine de volaille hydrolysée, chlorure de sodium, poudre de chicorée, chlorure de potassium, farine de crustacés.
protéines brutes
22.0 %

graisses brutes
12.0 %

fibres brutes
3.0 %

cendres brutes
7.0 %



on a démultiplié les ingrédients végétaux différents pour laisser la bidoche en 1er et faire croire que c'est l'ingrédient majoritaire. et 22% de protéines c'est TRES INSUFFISANT!!!!! pour un adulte 24% c'est le minimum syndical....
sans parler du taux de glucides: 100 - (22+12+3+7)= 56%, c'est fait plus de la moitié 
on l'a dit et redit la seule gamme pas trop mal de josera c'est celle-là: https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd429ma10.html

----------


## cerbere

elles ne sont pas sur zooplus....

----------


## dedel

non uniquement sur ncln et (peut etre) sur la compagnie des croquettes

----------


## Benj2

Bonsoir,  je suis nouveau. J ai 2 chiens et une chien,
6mois chien loup de saarloos croisé,  14 mois bouvier bernois croisé porcelaine et une de 12  berger allemand croise,  actuellement au brit prenuim,  bof..  Si vous pouviez me conseiller un marque sans céréales. Les orijen trop chère,  après plusieurs recherche j ai plein d hésitation lol merci

----------


## virgienut

Bonsoir. Pas d'autres idées pour mon border  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonsoir. Pas d'autres idées pour mon border



https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd415ma41.html

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd135ma34.html

----------


## virgienut

> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd415ma41.html
> 
> https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd135ma34.html


Merci 
J'ai vu aussi les Wolfood start Energy et j'ai envoyé un mail pour avoir plus de précision sur les ingrédients et surtout les %. Sa réponse dit que les pourcentages ne sont pas obligatoire et que ça sert à rien, ça me fait douter du sérieux.
L'autre référence me "tente" moins car présence de riz.

Je suis preneuse d'avis pour les Wolfood start Energy.

----------


## pomku

Coucou !
Question aux acheteurs de Wolfood...
Pillow mange des Wolfood fitness depuis un moment car il a  tendance à vite se "doduifier".  :: 
Avant, je prenais des sacs de 3 kg mais, comme j'ai un budget de plus en plus serré, j'ai commandé pour la 1e fois un gros sac de 13,6 kg. Or j'ai reçu un sac tout blanc avec une étiquette collée dessus. 
Les gros sacs de Wolfood que vous achetez sont-il comme ça aussi ?

----------


## virgienut

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu mais les Acana ont changé de compositions, je viens de le découvrir et il semblerait qu'il n'y a plus d'avoine!!!!
http://acana.com/our-foods/heritage/?lang=fr

----------


## Quaraba

Il suffit de prendre les acana wild prairie et il n'y a pas d'avoine.

----------


## virgienut

> Il suffit de prendre les acana wild prairie et il n'y a pas d'avoine.


Oui mais ça c'était déjà le cas avant. La ils viennent de changer toute la gamme qui avait de l'avoine pour la rendre grain free!

----------


## Quaraba

Oups, je n'avais pas vu. Merci pour l'info.

----------


## virgienut

> Oups, je n'avais pas vu. Merci pour l'info.


De rien.
 Je suis tombée dessus par hasard en allant vérifier quelque chose sur leur site  ::

----------


## Adibou

Juste une petite question technique ...

Je viens de déménager en Belgique. 
Mon chien est au Cotecnica grain free. 
En France, je les trouvais chez Botanic, et c'était vraiment un confort perso parce que la prévoyance et moi ... J'ai toujours tendance à me rendre compte qu'il n'y a plus de croquettes quand il nous reste 2 rations. Donc les commandes sur internet j'avais arrêté.

Sauf qu'ici, je n'ai pas trouvé de revendeur "physique", je vais donc devoir repasser par la commande en ligne (elles lui conviennent parfaitement, j'ai pas envie de changer).

Mais niveau livraison ici (à Bruxelles donc), ça se passe comment, c'est fiable ?
J'ai vu que les fdp sur NCLN sont vraiment pas élevés, c'est la bonne surprise.

----------


## garfielda

Bonjour,
le chien qu'on a actuellement en FA (un golden retriever de 11 ans) mange des hill's stomash sensible suite à des gros soucis gastriques (beaucoup de vomissements) mais la véto nous a dit que ce serait mieux de passer à des croquettes hypoallergéniques !

Toutefois, on n'a pas un budget très élevé (grand maxi 4 euros le kg en gros paquet de 12 ou 15 kg!). 
De ce fait, sur zoopl*s, j'ai repéré quelques croquettes. Pourriez vous me dire ce que vous pensez de ces 3 marques de croquettes ? Est-ce que les 3 pourraient correspondre ? y a t'il une marque à particulièrement bannir de par sa composition ? Je vous mets les liens directs où vous trouverez les compositions pour ne pas surcharger ce forum (je mets le site français sachant que je commande sur le site allemand) : 

*Simpsons Premium Adult Sensitive poulet, pommes de terre :http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...premium/365456*


*Lupo Sensitiv 20/8 pour chien:*http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...s_chien/303042

*Greenwoods Adult dinde, riz pour chien : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr..._adulte/438476*


Un grand merci par avance pour votre aide !

----------


## Poupoune 73

le 1er semble eu peu moins pire que les autres, mais franchement des taux de protéines de 20-20% c'est un scandale! a fortiori pour un senior... et je ne parle pas de la compo 
pourquoi ne pas regarder quelque chose de qualité sans que ça coûte un bras, type josera poulet/riz, exclusive of gosbi ou mieux acana, brit carnilove, purizon, applaws... ce qu'il faut calculer c'est le prix de revien, de la top qualité comme ça on en donne peu

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci 
> J'ai vu aussi les Wolfood start Energy et j'ai envoyé un mail pour avoir plus de précision sur les ingrédients et surtout les %. Sa réponse dit que les pourcentages ne sont pas obligatoire et que ça sert à rien, ça me fait douter du sérieux.
> L'autre référence me "tente" moins car présence de riz.
> 
> Je suis preneuse d'avis pour les Wolfood start Energy.


ça vient de me revenir acana avait une gamme très riche, "agility" de mémoire. sinon brit carnilove c'est très riche, sans être "spécial sport". ou compléter avec un complément énergétique, on doit en trouver sur fenril ou amikinos (graisse animale en poudre et glucose)

----------


## garfielda

_"pourquoi ne pas regarder quelque chose de qualité sans que ça coûte un bras, type josera poulet/riz, exclusive of gosbi ou mieux acana, brit carnilove, purizon, applaws... ce qu'il faut calculer c'est le prix de revien, de la top qualité comme ça on en donne peu"

_Merci pour ton avis. C'est ce qui me semblait aussi pour les Simpsons. 
Pourquoi ne pas prendre les croquettes que tu cites ? car elles ne sont pas hypoallergéniques et la véto a bien insisté là dessus... alors je suis tout bêtement... Vu les problèmes de santé qu'il a eus, je peux pas me permettre de prendre quelque chose qui pourrait à nouveau tout faire capoter...

----------


## Kerax

Bonjour,
Que me conseillez vous pour un chien atteind d'insuffisance pancréatique exocrine ?

Actuellement son traitement est antibio Flagyl + Creon 25000, 3 repas jour, croquette Virbac digestive http://t.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/alim...estinal/183942

Je pensais changer les Virbac par les Gosbi lamb rice, amidon 36%
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd82ma27.html
ou les Wolfood agneau, amidon 23,6%
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd385ma41.html
Atavik agneau, il y a de la pomme de terre 11,5 %, je ne sais pas si c'est digeste  
http://www.atavik.fr/nos-produits/pr...reales-agneau/

Quelle est la viande la plus digeste agneau ou poulet ?

Qu'en pensez vous ?
Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

> _"pourquoi ne pas regarder quelque chose de qualité sans que ça coûte un bras, type josera poulet/riz, exclusive of gosbi ou mieux acana, brit carnilove, purizon, applaws... ce qu'il faut calculer c'est le prix de revien, de la top qualité comme ça on en donne peu"
> 
> _Merci pour ton avis. C'est ce qui me semblait aussi pour les Simpsons. 
> Pourquoi ne pas prendre les croquettes que tu cites ? car elles ne sont pas hypoallergéniques et la véto a bien insisté là dessus... alors je suis tout bêtement... Vu les problèmes de santé qu'il a eus, je peux pas me permettre de prendre quelque chose qui pourrait à nouveau tout faire capoter...


hypoallergénique: 
Se  dit d'une substance qui provoque peu de réactions allergiques 
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...%A9nique/41145

en quoi une alimentation pauvre en viande voire végétarienne blindée de glucides serait plus adaptée à un carnivore qu'une alimentation riche en viande ? un chien peut être allergique à une ou plusieurs céréales, une ou plusieurs viandes, ou juste quand c'est transformé en croquettes...
pour un chien sensible le + adapté me semble le BARF, en introduisant un type de viande à la fois et pourvoir rectifier le tir de suite. à la limite une ration ménagère. cf. le post-it de Muzarègne:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## garfielda

le barf n'est pas possible pour nous et c'est pour ça que je demande dans la partie "croquettes". 

Après, on n'a pas un budget extensible et donc je demandais le meilleur (ou le moins pire des 3) parmi les aliments classés dans la partie "hypoallergénique", ce qui est chose faite, je vais donc prendre les simpsons. Merci!

----------


## Cairny45

> le barf n'est pas possible pour nous et c'est pour ça que je demande dans la partie "croquettes". 
> 
> Après, on n'a pas un budget extensible et donc je demandais le meilleur (ou le moins pire des 3) parmi les aliments classés dans la partie "hypoallergénique", ce qui est chose faite, je vais donc prendre les simpsons. Merci!


Bonsoir
j'ai moi même un chien ayant des soucis et qu'on doit donc lui choisir une nourriture en croquette hypo ,après moult recherche et avis d'un nutritioniste (celui du site nourrircommelanature) qui m'a donné très bonne impression et de vétérinaires à qui j'ai donc montré la composition des croquettes  choisis et qui m'ont conforté dans ce choix qui est donc Maxima Grain free Hypoallergenic avec comme seule source de protéine animal l'agneau 
J'en suis très satisfait pour le moment ,même si les prurits ne sont pas complètement stoppé ,le coté digestif est par contre parfait ,j'avais eu un peu plus de selle les premières semaine et c'est à présent stabilisé 
Niveau prix on doit être très légèrement au dessus des 4€ (en prenant deux sac de 14kg on est à 4,41€/kg
Je pense que tu peux appeler leur nutritionniste qui se fera un plaisir de t'apporter les conseils adéquats 

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd156ma29.html

Ceci n'est qu'un avis personnel devant les divers choix qui sont proposés et qui sont certainement tous de bon conseils

----------


## wcc

Bonjour tout le monde
Je viens de recueillir un cane corso qui a besoin de reprendre au moins 8 kgs.
Après plusieurs recherches je vois que les croquettes nutrivet pourraient correspondrent 
qu'en pensez-vous? et surtout quel choix nutrivet?
merci d'avance

----------


## Faouët

Par expérience, il vaut mieux éviter les produits hypoallergénique. Certains sont constitués de plumes!!! dixit mon véto. Le barf n'est pas plus cher, et on peut acheter des barquettes toutes faites qu'on peut congeler. 
Moi j'utilise les croquettes au poisson venues du Canada, c'est un peu cher mais ils en mangent beaucoup moins qu'une autre marque, donc c'est intéressant. Et plus d'allergies. Après, ça dépend des animaux et des allergies, il faut essayer plusieurs solutions.

----------


## garfielda

Merci Cairny, je vais aller voir  :Smile:

----------


## virgienut

> le 1er semble eu peu moins pire que les autres, mais franchement des taux de protéines de 20-20% c'est un scandale! a fortiori pour un senior... et je ne parle pas de la compo 
> pourquoi ne pas regarder quelque chose de qualité sans que ça coûte un bras, type josera poulet/riz, exclusive of gosbi ou mieux acana, brit carnilove, purizon, applaws... ce qu'il faut calculer c'est le prix de revien, de la top qualité comme ça on en donne peu
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ça vient de me revenir acana avait une gamme très riche, "agility" de mémoire. sinon brit carnilove c'est très riche, sans être "spécial sport". ou compléter avec un complément énergétique, on doit en trouver sur fenril ou amikinos (graisse animale en poudre et glucose)


Merci beaucoup mais acana on avait essayé il y a 10 mois et ça lui convenait pas mais c'était avec l'ancienne formule.

Une référence en particulier chez carnilove ?

J'ai de la graisse en poudre et j'en ai donné pendant 3 semaines et j'ai remarqué des grattages, ne sachant pas s'il y a un rapport j'ai arrêté et je vais réessayer dans quelques semaines pour voir si ça recommence ou pas. Et je saurai si c'est cette poudre.

J'ai pris des Wolfood start Energy mais sans conviction et je vais testé en mélange avec les Orijen.

----------


## May-May

Quand je cherchais des croquettes Light pour Hiduc et Lilou, on m'avait très largement conseillé les Acana.

Problème : Lilou ne les supporte absolument pas, malgré la transition... Du coup j'aimerais changer, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il se fait de bien en croquettes Light (qu'elles soient estampillées Light ou non je m'en fiche, il faut juste qu'elles limitent la prise de poids).

----------


## Doli

Bonjour,
Je sollicite vos avis pour tenter de trouver de meilleures croquettes pour ma chienne.
C'est un cane corso de 9 ans, avec des problèmes de peau (plaques, boutons, démodécie, pyodermite...), et avec des allergies alimentaires (œufs, très probablement).
Elle a actuellement des Hill's agneau et riz, j'ai tenté de changer de croquettes par le passé mais sans succès... (Gosbi entre autres)
Le véto m'a conseillé des croquettes au poisson (et sans œuf du coup), après bons nombres de recherches j'ai trouvé ceci :

_Profine_ : Saumon (25%), Pomme de terre, Mais, Graisse de volaille (conservé  avec un additif CEE, vitamine E: 50 mg/kg), Huile de saumon, Saveurs  naturelles, Pulpe de betterave nature séchée, Pommes séchées, Levure de  bière, Tomates, Extrait de Yucca schidigera
Protéine brute 24%, 
Matières grasses brutes 14%, 
Cellulose brute 2%, 
Humidité 10%, 
Cendres brutes 5%
Calcium 1,1%, 
Phosphore 0,9%

_Brit Care_ : saumon séché (32 %), pommes de terre (32 %), protéines de saumon (8 %),  pommes séchées, graisse de poulet (conservée par des tocophérols), pulpe  de betterave séchée, arômes naturels, huile de saumon (2 %), levure de  bière, coquilles de crustacés hydrolysées (source de glucosamine, 260  mg/kg), extrait de cartilage (source de chondroïtine, 160 mg/kg),  mannan-oligosaccharides (150 mg/kg), herbes et fruits (romarin, clous de  girofle, agrumes, curcuma, 150 mg/kg), fructo-oligosaccharides (100  mg/kg), Yucca schidigera (100 mg/kg), inuline (90 mg/kg), graines de  chardon-Marie (75 mg/kg)
Protéines brutes : 25 %
Matières grasses : 12 %
Humidité : 10 %
Cendres brutes : 7,5 %
Fibres brutes : 4,5 %
Calcium : 1,4 %
Phosphore : 1,0 %

_Opti life_ : saumon (déshydraté, 24 %), riz (24 %), graisse animale, fibres  végétales, graines de lin, levure de bière, huile de saumon (1 %),  minéraux, FOS, MOS, lécithine, algues marines (Ascophyllum Nodosum),  pépins de raisin, romarin, souci, thé vert 
protéines brutes
23.0 %

graisses brutes
14.0 %

fibres brutes
3.0 %

cendres brutes
6.0 %

phosphore
0.8 %

potassium
1.1 %



Pas évidemment de trouver des croquettes pour peaux sensibles sans œuf. J'épluche chaque composition depuis plusieurs jours! Si quelqu'un peut me conseiller ou m'aider dans ma quête de la croquette parfaite, je le remercie infiniment.

----------


## vans

> Bonjour tout le monde
> Je viens de recueillir un cane corso qui a besoin de reprendre au moins 8 kgs.
> Après plusieurs recherches je vois que les croquettes nutrivet pourraient correspondrent 
> qu'en pensez-vous? et surtout quel choix nutrivet?
> merci d'avance


Daprès les différents témoignage sur Nutrivet, la qualité n'est pas régulière. Il y a souvent des changement de recette. Donc j'éviterai. 
Il faudrait des croquettes avec des lipides élevés. As-tu des criteres précis (budget, sans céréales ou tu en tolère un peu, digestion de ton chien, ...) cela permettra de te diriger vers tels ou tels marques.




> Quand je cherchais des croquettes Light pour Hiduc et Lilou, on m'avait très largement conseillé les Acana.
> 
> Problème : Lilou ne les supporte absolument pas, malgré la transition... Du coup j'aimerais changer, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il se fait de bien en croquettes Light (qu'elles soient estampillées Light ou non je m'en fiche, il faut juste qu'elles limitent la prise de poids).


Il a quoi actuellement comme croquettes ? Tu as regarder si sa gamme ne contient pas de croquette avec 15% de matière grasse.
Je porposerai : Orijen senior, Gosbi Junior Lamb&fish, Wolfood fitness, Maxima senior, ...




> Bonjour,
> Je sollicite vos avis pour tenter de trouver de meilleures croquettes pour ma chienne.
> C'est un cane corso de 9 ans, avec des problèmes de peau (plaques, boutons, démodécie, pyodermite...), et avec des allergies alimentaires (ufs, très probablement).
> Elle a actuellement des Hill's agneau et riz, j'ai tenté de changer de croquettes par le passé mais sans succès... (Gosbi entre autres)
> Le véto m'a conseillé des croquettes au poisson (et sans uf du coup), après bons nombres de recherches j'ai trouvé ceci :
> 
> _Profine_ : Saumon (25%), Pomme de terre, Mais, Graisse de volaille (conservé  avec un additif CEE, vitamine E: 50 mg/kg), Huile de saumon, Saveurs  naturelles, Pulpe de betterave nature séchée, Pommes séchées, Levure de  bière, Tomates, Extrait de Yucca schidigera
> Protéine brute 24%, 
> Matières grasses brutes 14%, 
> ...


Sur ce que tu propose, je partirai sur le  troisième choix. Mais j'ai peur que ton chien maigrisse avec ces croquettes et il n'y a vraiment pas assez de poisson.
Les Sensi Junior et Adult de Josera ne contiennent pas d'oeuf, je les trouve mieux que celle que tu proposes
Tu as testé quoi comme croquette ?
Tu pourrais donner de l'huile de saumon comme complément alimentaire

----------


## Doli

Si elle pouvait maigrir un peu ce serait bien  En vieillissant elle bouge moins, elle a moins la forme.
J'étais partie sur des croquettes au poisson à cause de ses problèmes de peau.
Les autres croquettes testées sont les croquettes "véto", donc Hill's et RC; pas de réaction allergique, mais toujours ce poil gras et des pellicules.

----------


## vans

> Si elle pouvait maigrir un peu ce serait bien  En vieillissant elle bouge moins, elle a moins la forme.
> J'étais partie sur des croquettes au poisson à cause de ses problèmes de peau.
> Les autres croquettes testées sont les croquettes "véto", donc Hill's et RC; pas de réaction allergique, mais toujours ce poil gras et des pellicules.


Ces problèmes de peau ne viennent pas forcement de la viande. Vu les croquettes que ton chien a actuellement cela n'arrange rien (bcp de céréales = glucide = prise de poids), pas assez de viande, ...
Quand un chien présente des soucis de peau, on élimine dans un premier temps les céréales puis si rien n'est constaté, on passe au poisson ou autre source de viande (par exemple si tu es au poulet, tu teste agneau, ect, ...)
Dans un premier temps, je partirai sur des croquettes "haut de gamme" (autre que RC, PP, Hill's, ...) avec des chrondroprotections pour soulager les articulations de ton loulou et surtout pour les préserver dans le temps. Par exemple, Orijen sénior, Gosbi Senior, Acana light, ... Je testerai en premier Acana Light pour aider à la perte de poids  
Et je ferai une cure d'huile de saumon

----------


## Cairny45

> Si elle pouvait maigrir un peu ce serait bien  En vieillissant elle bouge moins, elle a moins la forme.
> J'étais partie sur des croquettes au poisson à cause de ses problèmes de peau.
> Les autres croquettes testées sont les croquettes "véto", donc Hill's et RC; pas de réaction allergique, mais toujours ce poil gras et des pellicules.


Bien le bonjour Doli
Je ne comprend pas ce que ton toutou subit exactement ,tu parle d'une allergie aux oeuf ,quel a était le processus pour l'apprendre (analyse bilan sanguin ,test dermo ou autres ???)
Les soucis d'allergie sont difficile à comprendre de par leur processus et on est dans le même cas pour l'homme 
A défaut de désensibilisation pas des plus efficaces ,longues ,couteuse ,nous sommes bien démunis
L'idéal serait de toujours être sous ce seuil qui fait que les réactions (système immunitaire) se déclenche et engendre tout ces soucis ,grattage ,otite ,infection ect ect 
Il y a beaucoup de facteurs autours de nous qui vont faire que le seuil sera atteint ,les pollens (plutôt saisonnier mais quoi que ..) les acariens (ces monstres venus d'un monde lointain) de poussière ,de stockage ,sur lesquels nous n'avons pas vraiment d'influence ou très peu ,on subit 
Et il y a aussi les soucis d'allergie alimentaire qui eux nous permettre d'avoir éventuellement le dessus (pas si simple que cela non plus ) et c'est ici qu'on peut arriver a passer sous ce seuil déclencheur 
Alors ce que je voulais savoir c'était la raison du changement si ton toutou n'a aucune réaction allergique avec les croquettes "traditionnel " que tu cites et qui ne sont pourtant pas populaire pour être de bonne qualité (pour moi hormis sur des cas clinique particulier ,ces croquettes véto ne sont pas beaucoup mieux que les gammes classique ,du RC reste du RC ,suffit de lire les étiquettes pour s'en rendre compte
Vans t'a déjà bien résumer la situation 
Moi j'ai opté pour Maxima sans céréale hypoallergenic à l'agneau ,elles existent au saumon aussi
Le but étant d'avoir une seul source de protéine animal et voir si ça convient 
Je leur apportait des compléments omega 3/6 avec du 5/1 qui est vendu en sachet unidose ,car apporter le bon ratio est le plus important 
Enfin voilà tout ceci n'est que le fruit de ce que j'ai appris dernièrement et n'est en aucun cas à prendre en référence ,je ne suis qu'un pauvre papounet qui tente d'apporter la meilleur aide qu'il soit pour  les soucis que mon toutou subit 
Il y a du mieux mais pas encore 100%

----------


## Doli

Elle avait déjà tendance au surpoids à l'époque, et j'ai voulu lui  prendre des croquettes light de la même marque (Hill's). Plaques, chutes  de poils, grattage et otite... Une bonne grosse allergie! La seule  différence notoire que j'ai pu noté dans la composition était la  présence d’œuf, j'en ai conclus que c'était ça... Pas de certitude, mais  depuis on évite et pas de "rechute".
Cela dit le poil reste "moche",  et avec l'âge ça empire... Je sais aussi qu'elle digère mal le blé (on  lui donnait des pâtes en complément, depuis qu'on a arrêté, plus de  selles molles).




> Dans un premier temps, je partirai sur des croquettes "haut de gamme" (autre que RC, PP, Hill's, ...) avec des chrondroprotections pour soulager les articulations de ton loulou et surtout pour les préserver dans le temps. Par exemple, Orijen sénior, Gosbi Senior, Acana light, ... Je testerai en premier Acana Light pour aider à la perte de poids  
> Et je ferai une cure d'huile de saumon


J'ai regardé mais elles contiennent toutes des œufs  :Frown:

----------


## vans

@ Doli, 
je sais bien , j'ai regardé les compo mais d'apres tout ce que tu dis pour moi, il y a une grosse intolérance aux céréales. Les céréales n'apportent strictement rien aux chiens. L'apport protéique animal est tres important pour le corps du chien que se soit pour la peau, les différents organes, ... Tout en faite.
En rajoutant encore des pâtes à sa gamelle, tu as accentué cette intolérance puisque les pâtes c'est du blé. 
Pour moi, l'oeuf n'est pas responsable, c'est plutôt la surdose de céréales. C'est pour cela que je t'ai proposé ces gammes de croquette. Les Acana Light contiennent des céréales mais en moindre quantité que Hill's donc bcp mieux. 
Les Maxima hypoallergenique sont pas mal mais pour un grand chien et agé, cela ne convient pas car bcp de cendre et rapport Phosphocalcique trop élévé.

Sinon tu as les gosbi grain free qui ne contient pas d'oeuf

----------


## fabienl14730

Bonjour, je viens chercher un peu d'aide, car je suis à court d'idées.

J'ai un berger allemand*belge de 5 ans.

Il se gratte énormément. Il peut aussi ne pas se gratter pendant 20/30 minutes.

Il est au Acana sans céréales, poulet, depuis 3 ans environ. J'étais passé à celle ci pour la bonne composition.

Aucun souvenirs si c'était le cas avant avec les anciennes croquettes.

Il n'a pas de puces, ses coussins sont lavés et aérés régulièrement.

Il a eu des pipettes, un spray, un comprimé anti puces/tiques. Rien n'y fait.

Je me tourne (ok je m'y prend tard) donc vers sa nourriture.

* mon chien a une belle peau bien blanche.
J'aimerai me tourner vers une autre gamme de croquettes bien composée et sans céréales, mais comment savoir de quel ingrédient mon chien est allergique.

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas.

Bonne journée à tous.

(Pour nous, ce sera une promenade avec tout ses copains, comme tout le jours, pendant 3h).

----------


## vans

@Fabienl14730 : 
Ton chien se gratte comme sa depuis que tu as changer de croquette (il y a 3 ans) ? Y avait-il une raison particuliere pour changer de croquette ? As-tu penser à faire des cure d'huile de saumon ?
Comme dit plus haut, lorsqu'un chien présente des osucis de peau, on élimine dans un premier temps les céréales ( ce que tu as deja fait) puis on change de source protéique. Comme tu es au poulet, je passerai à l'agneau ou poisson.
Petit conseil : ne donne pas en voie oral, un anti puce/tique, c'est quand mm un insecticide.

----------


## fabienl14730

Je ne peux pas te dire, comme j'ai cité, s'il se grattait ou non avant.

La raison pour laquelle j'ai changé, c'est la qualité de la croquette. (PP --> Acana)

Je vais essayer une cure de saumon (pendant combien de temps ?) et ensuite voir ce qu'il en est.

J'arrêterai de lui filer des cachets anti puce alors même s'il en a eu qu'un. (c'était sur avis d'un véto, cool  )

Je savais qu'un chien pouvait être allergique à la viande rouge, mais pas à la viande blanche.

Là j'attend depuis le 21 avril, un collier seresto commandé sur zooplus.es
Au cas où qu'une puce se serait caché, au moins j'aurai tout essayé niveau puce.

Merci  :Smile: .

----------


## vans

Je comprends ton changement de croquette  :: 
La cure d'huile de saumon, tu peux la faire un bon mois pour voir s'il y a des changements. Cela ne lui fera pas de mal meme si aucun changement sur les grattage.
Les allergie alimentaire peuvent toucher tous, malheureusement. Quand c'est le cas, il faut "s'amuser" à tester un bon nombre d'aliment pour trouver le bon. 
Teste l'huile de saumon et si rien ne change, change la source animale (agneau, poisson, boeuf,...)

Pour l'anti puce en comprimé, comme c'est tout neuf, les véto les vendent pour qu'on les teste.
Le collier seresto est tres bien, c'est ce que j'utilise depuis deux ans et pas une puce ni tique. Et sa dure longtps

----------


## fabienl14730

Merci pour votre aide. J'ai été lui acheter de l'huile de saumon "béaphar" à l'instant, première dose ce soir. Je reviendrai sur le forum vous donner des news dans les jours/semaines à venir.

----------


## Flo13

Ma chienne fait des allergies au printemps (grosses crises d'urticaire), l'ostéopathe m'a dit que son foie est bloqué ou chargé (je ne sais plus  :: ) et lui a donc donné des plantes pour le nettoyer.
Cela pourrait être valable pour les allergies alimentaires.

----------


## Doli

Je vais plutôt m'orienter vers les sans céréales alors  :: 
Les gosbi grain free paraissent très bien, par contre un peu élevé niveau prix... Et niveau satiété? On lui rajoute toujours des haricots, des carottes et du riz en plus de ses croquettes, sinon elle meurt de faim et ramasse tout ce qui traine en promenade...

----------


## vans

Je savais pas que seresto était autant irritant que sa.
Mais apres c'est comme tout, tous les chiens ne reagisent pas tous de la meme manière.

----------


## fabienl14730

> Fabien attention à la surdose d'antiparaqitaires la ...
> 
> Sa peau est elle sèche ? Tu dis qu'elle est bien blanche et figures toi qu'une peau sèche demange atrocement. Il faudrait lui hydrater la peau régulièrement (shampoings hydratant, lotion à voir ce qu'il est possible) et regarder si les grattages s'espacent. 
> 
> Mais surtout si problème de peau ne lui met PAS le serezto ! 
> 
> Il y a des chiens à la peau fragile et je te racontés pas la.plake béante qu'à eu la.mienne quand ne ljk ak mis (comme sk on avait essayé de l'égorger au couteau ...) règle d'abord le problème de peau. Arrête les pipettes et les spray tout ça à aggresse sa peau. 
> 
> Essaye pendant quelques temps. Ce que tu décrit correspond vraiment à ça. Fixes toi un mois sans traitements cutanés en hydratant la peau etc et note toi les fréquences de grattage.


Non, sa peau n'est pas sèche, puis il sort du vétérinaire la semaine dernière, elle a vu sa peau. Elle est belle et blanche excepté à 1 endroit où il y a une croûte dû à ses gratouilles.

J'ai dû mal m'exprimer au niveau des anti parasitaires.

Il a eu 3.4 pipettes il y a des mois, 2 coup de spray et un comprimé.

Sinon jamais rien, je voulais juste m'assurer que c'était pas une puce qui pourrait l'embêter.

Après avoir eu ça, il se gratte toujours autant, j'ai donc ciblé ses croquettes.

Maintenant, je suis à l'huile de saumon depuis hier soir, c'est trop tôt pour en faire un bilan.

Je verrai d'ici quelques jours/semaines si ça lui fait du bien.

J'vais aller faire un tour sur zooplus pour voir les shampoings hydratant, merci.

----------


## toune8399

> Bonsoir,  je suis nouveau. J ai 2 chiens et une chien,
> 6mois chien loup de saarloos croisé,  14 mois bouvier bernois croisé porcelaine et une de 12  berger allemand croise,  actuellement au brit prenuim,  bof..  Si vous pouviez me conseiller un marque sans céréales. Les orijen trop chère,  après plusieurs recherche j ai plein d hésitation lol merci


_Page 358 il y a une liste de croquettes sans céréales_

----------


## dedel

pas tout à fait un problème de croquettes mais je demande ici quand même : Blitz a le poil plutôt moche, pas mal de pellicules (surtout aux niveaux de l'arrière train) mais sans grosses démangeaisons. Il est actuellement aux Acana large breed, qu'il digère pas trop mal (il a encore un peu de diarrhées mais rien à voir avec ce qu'il avait avant).
Je lui mets de la levure de bière sur sa ration 1 fois par jour depuis 10 jours et je me demandais si je pouvais mettre de l'huile de saumon et dans ce cas, c'est à la place de la levure ? en alternance ? et à quelle dose ?

----------


## dedel

en fait c'est un chien hyper sensible au niveau intestinal, les preimières marques qu'on a testé il était en diarrhée tout le temps, avec celle là (ça fait 3 mois je pense) c'est toujours pas nickel mais au moins ça va mieux. Il continue à partir en diarrhée au moindre stress (au club, quand on part en week end, au moindre changement dans sa vie,...) mais ça ne dure pas donc pour l'instant je voudrais le laisser tranquille un peu.

----------


## vans

> Je vais plutôt m'orienter vers les sans céréales alors 
> Les gosbi grain free paraissent très bien, par contre un peu élevé niveau prix... Et niveau satiété? On lui rajoute toujours des haricots, des carottes et du riz en plus de ses croquettes, sinon elle meurt de faim et ramasse tout ce qui traine en promenade...


actuellement, mon chien est au gosbi chicken rice et niveau satiété, c'est nikel pour lui. Je lui réhydrate ces croquettes. Essaye de lui réhydrater et de faire peut etre deux repas par jour.
Si cela ne change rien, il va falloir changer de croquette avec plus de prot



> en fait c'est un chien hyper sensible au niveau intestinal, les preimières marques qu'on a testé il était en diarrhée tout le temps, avec celle là (ça fait 3 mois je pense) c'est toujours pas nickel mais au moins ça va mieux. Il continue à partir en diarrhée au moindre stress (au club, quand on part en week end, au moindre changement dans sa vie,...) mais ça ne dure pas donc pour l'instant je voudrais le laisser tranquille un peu.


Tu peux tout a fait donner de la levure de biere et de l'huile de saumon en même temps, cela ne pose pas de problème. 
Par contre, il faudrait trouver des croquettes qui ne lui donne pas la diarrhée. Il risque de se déshydrater.
Tu as tester quoi comme croquette auparavant ?

----------


## dedel

non mais comme je l'ai dit il n'est pas en diarrhée tout le temps, il a des selles molles et les situations de stress lui provoquent des diarrhées mais aucun risque de déshydratation.
Il a eu des Josera riz/poulet, des applaws (mais je ne sais plus quelle gamme) et les acana large breed qu'il a actuellement

----------


## vans

> non mais comme je l'ai dit il n'est pas en diarrhée tout le temps, il a des selles molles et les situations de stress lui provoquent des diarrhées mais aucun risque de déshydratation.
> Il a eu des Josera riz/poulet, des applaws (mais je ne sais plus quelle gamme) et les acana large breed qu'il a actuellement


As-tu essayé de diminuer la dose de croquette ? Il y a peu etre surdosage

----------


## dedel

non pas de surdosage, au contraire on ne lui donnait pas assez (on lui donnait la dose "normale" et il avait trop maigri, mais maintenant je sais : c'est un chien actif). Il est stabilisé à son poids de forme, la véto l'a trouvé parfait.

----------


## vans

Peut etre essayer les gosbi agneau, selon les témoignages, elles donnent de bon resultat du point de vue digestion et sensibilité cutanée

----------


## dedel

Ok je vais voir ca alors après ce paquet.
Pour l'huile de saumon je mets quelle dose ? Et question bête : ca ne risque pas de rendre ses croquettes encore plus appétentes ? Parce que c'est déjà un morfale....

----------


## vans

sa dépend de l'huile que tu as acheté et de la taille de ton chien. C'est pas écrit sur le flacon ?
L'huile de saumon rend encore plus appétant les gamelles car sa sent vraiment le saumon  ::  
Si ton chien se jette sur sa gamelle, rajoute de l'eau, sa le ralentira

----------


## Night971

Bonjour,

Je lis d'habitude plus du côté chat du forum, mais je suis actuellement chez mes parents qui ont un chien. C'est un croisé border collie (et je ne sais quoi ? mais grand chien je pense), d'environ 30kg (et il est pas "gras" d'apparence mais surtout grand) de 3 ou 4 ans (il faudrait que je leur demande, j'ai un doute mais on est dans l'idée, c'est ni un chiot, ni un senior). Il sort pas mal (on a un grand jardin, et mes parents le promènent régulièrement) mais ce n'est pas un chien soumis à un sport intensif. 

Le hic : mes parents le nourrissent aux Friskies. Et je me doute que comme pour les chats, c'est vraiment pas terrible.

Je leur ai expliqué tout ça, et ils sont tout à fait prêt à tester tout ça. Donc, je suis à la recherche de nouvelles croquettes pour ce chien, l'idéal serait qu'elles puissent être trouvables en animalerie (puisqu'à priori, j'exclus les marques de supermarché) car mes parents n'ont pas toujours le réflexe internet. A la limite, si le chien les aime, je pourrai voir pour passer ensuite une grosse commande pour qu'ils aient du stock.

Des idées ? J'avais vu les Acana, mais a priori pas trouvables ailleurs que sur internet. Mais après on tombe direct sur du Royal Canin/Hills et j'ai lu dans ce fil que c'était pas top. Mais sans doute déjà mieux que des friskies ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## confetti

Bonjour, 

Avez-vous des retours sur les GOSBI GRAIN FREE ? Je les donne actuellement à mes deux petits chiens nus et tout va bien , mais ils sont blindés niveau digestion , ils supportent tout !! Par contre j'ai mon grand , xmontagne des pyrénéés/husky , qui mange les gosbi fish a depuis toujours des problèmes de selles molles , et là avec les fish je trouve que ça s'est agravé , je voudrais tenter les grain free pour lui.

Vous en pensez quoi ? MERCI

----------


## vans

Night971 :
De bonne croquette en animalerie le choix va etre tres limité car elles sont presque inexistante. Il y a peut etre les maxima.

Confetti : si tu veux rester chez gosbi, essaye les gosbi agneau pour les selles molles.

----------


## dedel

Confetti : je suis dans la même situation que toi (parents qui n'ont pas le "réflexe" internet) donc c'est moi qui passe les commandes pour eux. Ma mère m'appelle quand ils ont besoin

----------


## Cairny45

il y a des maxima chez botanic et certains autre shop physique 
Je suis plutôt très satisfait de ces croquettes

----------


## soniaidir

Je ne commandais pas non plus sur internet et j'allais au supermarché mais grâce à une personne sur ce topic, je me fais livrer par la compagnie des croquettes. 

http://lacompagniedescroquettes.fr/c...ions-livraison

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je vais probablement (prévisite attendue) adopter une chienne springer de 8 ans d'environ 20 kg donc medium, j'ai un petit croisé de 9 kg qui a ses croquettes petites tailles et un anglo de 40 kg de 10 ans passés qui adore et tolère très bien les TRAINER NATURAL SENIOR MAXI qu'il partageait il y a peu encore avec sa "soeur" de 30 kg ... trois types de croquettes pour trois tailles différentes çà fait beaucoup de container sous l'évier donc quelles croquettes me conseillez vous pour les deux grands ? Il s'agit de faire disparaitre un léger surpoids pour les deux, tout en soignant le début d'arthrose d'AMIRAL (j'ai vu JOSERA NATURE qui a l'air pas mal mais bon ...).

Merci d'avance

----------


## MuzaRègne

tu pourrais mettre des liens avec les compos / analyses de chaque ? Ou faire du copier/coller.

----------


## vans

> Je vais probablement (prévisite attendue) adopter une chienne springer de 8 ans d'environ 20 kg donc medium, j'ai un petit croisé de 9 kg qui a ses croquettes petites tailles et un anglo de 40 kg de 10 ans passés qui adore et tolère très bien les TRAINER NATURAL SENIOR MAXI qu'il partageait il y a peu encore avec sa "soeur" de 30 kg ... trois types de croquettes pour trois tailles différentes çà fait beaucoup de container sous l'évier donc quelles croquettes me conseillez vous pour les deux grands ? Il s'agit de faire disparaitre un léger surpoids pour les deux, tout en soignant le début d'arthrose d'AMIRAL (j'ai vu JOSERA NATURE qui a l'air pas mal mais bon ...).
> 
> Merci d'avance


Ont-ils des soucis particuliers ? 

Pour rester dans le même budget que les Trainer naturel (la compo est naze soit dit en passant  ::  ), je prendrai des gosbi Junior lamb/fish, elles contiennent des chrondro pour les articulations et 15% de MG pour la perte de poids. Ou les Gosbi lamb/rice mais je les trouve juste en prot (24%)

----------


## lili-vanille

Très bon choix !

----------


## confetti

J'ai passé mon hyper sensible des intestins au GOSBI LAMB/RICE  (merci Vans ) et ça va nettement mieux qu'avec les fish , le selles sont à nouveau moulées !

----------


## Kerax

Que pensez vous des croquettes Platinum Iberico http://shop.platinum-france.com/tout...en-adulte.html, avec 18% d'humidité, et un taux d'amidon de 15%.
Mon chien a été diagnostiqué IPE insuffisance pancréatique exocrine, il est sous enzyme Creon et Virbac digestive depuis 1 mois et maintenant qu'elle a repris du poids je voulais lui donner de meilleurs ingrédients que du maïs !

----------


## vans

> Que pensez vous des croquettes Platinum Iberico http://shop.platinum-france.com/tout...en-adulte.html, avec 18% d'humidité, et un taux d'amidon de 15%.
> Mon chien a été diagnostiqué IPE insuffisance pancréatique exocrine, il est sous enzyme Creon et Virbac digestive depuis 1 mois et maintenant qu'elle a repris du poids je voulais lui donner de meilleurs ingrédients que du maïs !


Pour ce type de pathologie, il lui faut un aliment hyper-digestible sinon il partira rapidement en diarrhée.

Les iberico pourrait etre bien s'il n'y aurait pas autant de cendre. Si tu remets les taux sur la matière sèche, il y a 9,5 de cendre, ce qui est bcp trop et le rapport Ca/P = 1,6 est trop élevé.
Perso, je testerai dans un premier temps des croquettes avec du riz pour voir si les selles sont bien moulé, et si c'est le cas, soit rester sur cette gamme soit essayer des sans céréales. 

Croquette avec du riz : Gosbi, il y en a une autre aussi mais je ne me rappelle plus du nom, faut que je la cherche
Croquette sans cereales : Orijen, Acana, Maxima,  ...

----------


## Kerax

C'est vrai les cendres sont un peu élevé, le rapport Ca/p comment le calcul t-on ?
J'avais une préférence pour les croquettes Platinum pour leur taux d'humidité assez élevé, plus digeste et les patates séchées qui contiennent moins d'amidon que le riz.
Leur pâtée m'on l'air aussi pas mal.
Orijen je connais, beaucoup de gaz, Gosbi lui rosait la couleur de son poil et Acana trop de fibres, pas facile de s'y retrouver dans tout ça !

----------


## chane34

Bonjour, je cherche des croquettes pour ma chienne agée de 11 ans qui a tendance a prendre du poids. Par contre elle ne supporte pas les croquettes au poulet donc je cherche plutot dans la gamme agneau....
Que pensez vous aussi de ce complement : *Pet-Phos Canin senior Ceva*Merci

----------


## Maya63

Bonsoir tout le monde. 

Je viens de passer ma chienne aux croquettes Brit Care Sénior. Encore en période de transition. Sur le site de vente, la composition de cette croquette est indiquée comme étant  de la viande d' agneau déshydratée.
 Mais voilà qu'en recevant mon paquet, j'ai pu constater, inscrit sur l'emballage, *farine de viande d'agneau .* Hors, en faisant quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé que la farine de viande n'était pas terrible du tout, et rien à voir avec de la viande déshydratée, qui elle, est de bien meilleure qualité. La farine de viande semble inclure des sous produits.  Je ne suis donc plus trop emballée pour poursuivre Brit Care. Avez vous davantage d'infos sur la composition de Brit Care ? Merci à vous.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Or, en faisant quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé que la farine de viande n'était pas terrible du tout, et rien à voir avec de la viande déshydratée, qui elle, est de bien meilleure qualité.


Vous avez trouvé où cette info ? Parce que c'est pareil en fait.

----------


## cerbere

me semblais bien.

----------


## corinnebergeron

De la viande déshydratée devient de la farine;

Dans la gamme "riz" JOSERA sort JOSERA NATURE sur nourrircommelanature à un prix intéressant (si je pouvais en acheter 800 kg ce serait encore mieux mais je vais me contenter de 90 !)

----------


## Maya63

[QUOTE=corinnebergeron;2832265]De la viande déshydratée devient de la farine;

 J'ai trouvé plusieurs articles qui précisent que la farine de viande est à éviter, dont le site de la SNAC. Pour eux, elle est même à bannir, et qu'elle n'a rien à voir avec de la viande déshydratée. De plus, la farine de viande reste des déchets. Après, je ne sais pas ce que certains fabricants appellent farine de viande et viande déshydratée, peut être ne font ils pas la différence. En tout cas, ça ne donne pas envie de continuer avec cette marque s'il s'agit réellement de farine. 

Carnilove provient du même fabricant. Pour ceux qui utilisent cette marque, qu'avez vous d'indiqué sur les paquets ? Cela peut toujours donner une idée pour Brit Care. Les compostions sur les sites de vente ne sont pas toujours au point, la preuve avec Brit Care

J'ai une autre question. Hormis JOSERA, quelles sont  les croquettes dites à "consommation humaine". Merci à vous.

----------


## Saff

Je suis en train de calculer mon budget bouffe pour le mois et il est heuuuuu... comment dire... ça pique !

Mes chiens & mes chats sont aux Orijen. Tout le monde les tolère très bien mais le prix, outch !

Est-ce qu'il existerait des croquettes avec une qualité comparable à un prix un peu plus souple ou c'est peine perdue ?

----------


## dedel

rho le mauvais plan! ne jamais calculer ce qu'on dépense pour les bestioles sous peine de faire un infarctus!

----------


## corinnebergeron

Le côté marrant de l'abonnement premium de NOURRICOMMELANATURE c'est qu'on voit ce qu'on économiserait si on achetait 800 kg au lieu de 80 ...

----------


## Saff

> rho le mauvais plan! ne jamais calculer ce qu'on dépense pour les bestioles sous peine de faire un infarctus!


Ah non mais je suis vraiment tombée de haut, je pensais pas que je lâchais ça par moi rien s'en bouffe pour poilus. Et quand mon chéri me disait "fais le compte, tu vas voir que tu dépenses plus en bouffe pour eux que pour toi" bah on en est pas loin en effet... Bref il n'est pas question de négliger la qualite mais si y a une marque pas mal un peu plus abordable, ça pourrait peut être alléger le budget.  :Frown:

----------


## chane34

> Bonjour, je cherche des croquettes pour ma chienne agée de 11 ans qui a tendance a prendre du poids. Par contre elle ne supporte pas les croquettes au poulet donc je cherche plutot dans la gamme agneau....
> Que pensez vous aussi de ce complement : *Pet-Phos Canin senior Ceva*
> 
> 
> Merci

----------


## rottweilers54

J'ai toujours donné des croquettes royal canin a mes chiens. 
Mes amis vegans me poussent à opter pour des croquettes Vegan mais je ne suis pas sûre à 100% que ça serait bon pour mes chiens...

Sinon je lis partout que orijen serait la meilleure marque de croquettes mais là encore je ne suis pas une spécialiste...

----------


## chane34

_Ma chienne était au acanas seniors mais ne les a pas supportait : gaz inssuportable. Elle est en ce moment au DLG mais je trouve qu elle a encore grossit avec. J aimerai trouver des croquettes pour son age, senior ou light, et surtout pas au poulet. Elle a l air de mieux supporter l agneau.
Je vois aussi que certain jour elle a mal aux articulations donc je me demandais s il fallait pas aussi rajouter des complements genre : chrondoprotecteur, harpagophytum,... 
Merci pour votre aide, je suis vraiment paumée et j aimerai vraiment trouver : LA CROQUETTE_

----------


## Maya63

C'est vrai que l'on arrive à se demander s'il y a vraiment une croquette qui tienne la route, il y a toujours un truc qui déconne dans la compo. Je crois qu'une croquette reste une croquette, peut être ne pas chercher la perfection, elle n'existe pas. Et puis les fabricants racontent bien ce qu'ils veulent sur leurs produits, personne n'est sur place pour vérifier.  Il y a le pour et contre pour chacune d'elles. On se tord le cerveau pour trouver la meilleure, mais la croquette miraculeuse n'est pas encore née, malheureusement.

----------


## dedel

ce qu'il faut trouver c'est LA croquette qui convient à ton chien à un moment donné de sa vie.

Des croquettes sans viande pour un carnivore ? je crois que ma réponse va de soi

----------


## vans

> C'est vrai les cendres sont un peu élevé, le rapport Ca/p comment le calcul t-on ?
> J'avais une préférence pour les croquettes Platinum pour leur taux d'humidité assez élevé, plus digeste et les patates séchées qui contiennent moins d'amidon que le riz.
> Leur pâtée m'on l'air aussi pas mal.
> Orijen je connais, beaucoup de gaz, Gosbi lui rosait la couleur de son poil et Acana trop de fibres, pas facile de s'y retrouver dans tout ça !


Le rapport Ca/P c'est juste la calcium divisé par le phosphore. Il est préférable qu'il soit de 1,3
Je préfère avoir un peu plus d'amidon pour avoir une croquette avec de meilleur compo.
La patate donne plus de gazs que le riz selon les temoignages  :: 




> Bonjour, je cherche des croquettes pour ma chienne agée de 11 ans qui a tendance a prendre du poids. Par contre elle ne supporte pas les croquettes au poulet donc je cherche plutot dans la gamme agneau....
> Que pensez vous aussi de ce complement : *Pet-Phos Canin senior Ceva*
> Merci


Gosbi agneau, Gosbi Junior agneau/poisson, Maxima hypoallergenique (mais cendre élevé), wolfood agneau canard, ...
Perso, je ne donnerai pas ce complement alimentaire, bcp trop de cendre (24%), l'huile de saumon ou levure de biere sont meilleur.



> J'ai toujours donné des croquettes royal canin a mes chiens. 
> Mes amis vegans me poussent à opter pour des croquettes Vegan mais je ne suis pas sûre à 100% que ça serait bon pour mes chiens...
> Sinon je lis partout que orijen serait la meilleure marque de croquettes mais là encore je ne suis pas une spécialiste...


Euh un chien est avant tout un carnivore donc pas de vegan pour lui, sa va de soit. Il a besoin de viande pas de céréale.
Orijen peut etre le meilleur pour l'un et pas pour l'autre. Cela dépend bcp du chien et de ce que le propriétaire veut lui donner.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le pet phos c'est un complément en calcium, inutile et même néfaste avec un aliment industriel complet.

----------


## Healthy Pets

Bonjour,

Effectivement, il faut se rendre à l'évidence : la croquette parfaite n'existe pas. Certes, l'alimentation industrielle est plus pratique, mais elle n'en reste pas moins inadaptée au régime du chat et du chien. 
Cependant, certaines marques sont "moins pires" que les autres. Pour savoir lesquelles, il faut s'assurer de certains points :
- Pas de sous-produits d'origine animale ou végétale
- Pas de céréales (porteuses de mycotoxines)
- Pas de conservateurs type BHA, BHT ou Ethoxyquine (réputés cancérigène)
- Un taux de protéines *animales* le plus élevé possible (attention aux idées reçues comme quoi trop de protéines animales est néfaste, le chien est un carnivore)
- Graisses (lipides) d'origines animales 
- Taux de glucides le plus bas possible 
- Cuisson de croquette à la plus basse température possible, pour préserver un maximum de nutriments essentiels
- Éviter si possible une trop forte présence de pomme de terre, source d'intolérance chez certains chats/chiens

Il me semble avoir fait le tour des principaux éléments à vérifier lorsque l'on déchiffre une étiquette de compo. 

Actuellement, les meilleures marques de croquettes pour chien qui se font :
Power of Nature Meadowland Dog, Orijen, Purizon, Nutrivet (bien qu'elles aient des pommes de terre), Maxima Grain Free... J'en oublie probablement, mais elles sont en partie regroupées ici. 

N'oublions pas que pour nos loulous, la meilleure alternative reste l'alimentation naturelle, soit le *BARF* ou encore mieux, le *Raw Feeding*. 

Si vous souhaitez en savoir davantage sur l'analyse de la compo des croquettes, je vous invite à regarder ma vidéo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KfuJS8sYzA

Bonne journée  :Smile:

----------


## vans

Power of nature meadowland dog c'est 11% de cendre, jamais je donnerai ces croquettes rien que pour sa

----------


## lilou 92

> Si vous souhaitez en savoir davantage sur l'analyse de la compo des croquettes, je vous invite à regarder ma vidéo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KfuJS8sYzA
> Bonne journée


12% de cendres c'est énorme. Pour les glucide, attention parce que les fibres sont des glucides pariétaux donc avec ton calcul, c'est l'Extractif non azoté que tu obtiens (équivalent plus ou moins aux glucides cytoplasmiques)

----------


## rottweilers54

Et vous pensez quoi des royal canin giant? J'avais voulu prendre royal canin rottweiler mais mes chiens mâles font plus de 60kg alors je suis restée sur les giant.

----------


## vans

> Et vous pensez quoi des royal canin giant? J'avais voulu prendre royal canin rottweiler mais mes chiens mâles font plus de 60kg alors je suis restée sur les giant.


RC c'est pour les poules, toutes les dénomination données par RC sont purement du marketing.
Au meme prix, tu peux trouver largement mieux pour tes loulou  :: 

Fais un tour pages 358 (milieu de pages), Yens avait fait un listing des marques de croquettes

----------


## rottweilers54

Ah bon? Je pensais que c'était une excellente marque :-( je vais regarder la liste merci :-)

----------


## vans

Regarde la composition et tu seras fixé. Un chien est un carnivore avant tout donc nul besoin de lui donner trois tonnes de céréales dans son alimentation. 
La réputation de la marque ne fait pas d'elle une bonne marque de croquette. RC sont des naze en alimentation animale 

Si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas  ::

----------


## Flo13

J'ai regardé la composition d'un paquet de Royal Canin (adulte, médium) et j'ai vu qu'il y avait:
des fibres brutes, des fibres végétales et des fibres alimentaires. Qu'est ce que ça veut dire?
Et du bitume  :: ?

----------


## vans

sa veut simplement dire qu'il y a bcp trop de végétal dans la compo.

Pour le bitume, je ne suis pas sur donc cela demande confirmation, mais je crois qu'il s'agit d'un pigment.

----------


## rottweilers54

> Regarde la composition et tu seras fixé. Un chien est un carnivore avant tout donc nul besoin de lui donner trois tonnes de céréales dans son alimentation. 
> La réputation de la marque ne fait pas d'elle une bonne marque de croquette. RC sont des naze en alimentation animale 
> 
> Si tu as des questions, n'hésite pas


Figure toi que j'avais regardé et contacté royal canin et la conseillère m'a embrouillé avec des données scientifiques de digestibilité bla bla bla du coup je me suis dit que je n'y connaissais rien et donc qui suis je pour juger si la composition est bonne ou pas  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est tout de même hyper compliqué....un rottweiler n'aura pas les mêmes besoin qu'un caniche par exemple... vraiment c'est un casse tête pour les non initiés

----------


## vans

Un chien est un chien qu'il soit caniche ou rott, l'alimentation différé juste au niveau du stade de vie du chien, chiot, adulte, senior sauf exception pour les chiots de grande race (croissance longue).
Ce n'est pas forcement compliqué, il faut se poser les bonnes questions, regarder la composition, se documenter, ...

----------


## dedel

La seule chose qui diffère entre caniche et un rott c'est eventuellement la taille des croquettes, pour le reste c'est que du marketing (très efficace d'ailleurs )

----------


## Flo13

> sa veut simplement dire qu'il y a bcp trop de végétal dans la compo.
> 
> Pour le bitume, je ne suis pas sur donc cela demande confirmation, mais je crois qu'il s'agit d'un pigment.


Merci Vans. J'ai été étonnée de voir cette liste détaillée des fibres. C'est clair qu'avec farine de maïs + maïs + farine de blé + blé, il y a plein de céréales.

----------


## rottweilers54

Mes rotts sont vraiment de gros gabarit donc ils ont des besoins particuliers pour leurs os. Après je ne suis pas experte en composition de croquettes mais qui ici est nutritionniste canin? Difficile de déclarer que tel ou tel aliment doit être dosé à tel %.

----------


## vans

Gros gabarit ou pas, un rott reste un chien. Ils ont pas du tout de besoin particulier pour leur os. 
On est pas nutritionniste mais on s'est renseigné sur l'alimentation et on partage.
Si tu veux parler a un nutritionniste contact Mr Faure sur le site de nourrir comme la nature.

----------


## Maya63

Bonjour.  

Comme dit précédemment, je suis actuellement à la croquette Brit Care Sénior. J'ai eu quelques doutes sur la viande, étant donné qu'il est mentionné Farine de viande d'agneau sur l'emballage, et non viande déshydratée. A priori, comme dit précédemment dans les commentaires, les 2 semblent être la même chose. Bravo la Snac pour donner des infos erronées. 
Je voulais avoir un peu votre avis sur cette marque. Ma chienne a un gros souci digestif, selles molles et glaireuses, j'ai pourtant tenté pas mal de marques, avec et sans céréales. Acana, une catastrophe, la pire pour elle. Josera un peu mieux, mais selles molles aussi, ainsi que de nombreux gaz. Actuellement, je tente Brit Care à l'agneau, avec agneau, riz et pommes séchées. Je débute en fait, depuis 3 jours, mais selles bien glaireuses. Peut être que c'est encore trop tôt pour avoir une idée. Par contre, calcium 1,5, et phosphore 1,2 pour Brit Sénior. N'est ce pas un peu trop ? 
Il n'y a qu'Arden Grange Sénior qu'elle digérait pas trop mal, mais il y a seulement 23 % de viande, c'est peu.
J'ai pourtant lu de bons avis sur Brit Care, mais bon. Il y a un fort % de pommes séchées ( le fruit, pas la patate ) dans les compos de Brit Care, peut être pas recommandé pour les chiens sensibles la pomme.  
En fait je cherche une croquette pas trop protéinée et sans trop de matières grasses, qui reste correcte dans la compo, avec du riz éventuellement. Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour un chien senior comme pour un jeune, il faut au contraire un fort taux de protéines
brit care c'est pas terrible, maïs blé riz en 2e 3e et 4e ingrédient on a démultiplié les sources végétales pour faire croire que la viande est le principal ingrédient
essaie pê exclusive of gosbi (mais c'est faible en protéines) ou mieux applaws brit carnilove purizon et sûrement d'autres

----------


## Maya63

Merci Poupoune. Non, il n'y a pas de maïs et de blé dans Brit Care, juste du riz et pommes séchées. Par rapport à quoi tu dis que ce n'est pas terrible Brit Care. Josera, par contre, c'est bourré de céréales. Gosbi aussi j'ai essayé, pourtant agneau et riz, c'est parti en diarrhée pendant la transition, j'ai tout stoppé. C'est la 1ère croquette qui me faisait ça.
Pour les protéines, j'ai l'impression que plus il y en a, moins elle supporte, c'est pour cela que je ne souhaite pas une quantité énorme. Je ne choisirai jamais Orijen pour un sénior par exemple, et vu ce que ça a donné avec Acana, il vaut mieux pas.

----------


## corinnebergeron

JOSERA lance un produit nature avec seulement du riz comme céréale

----------


## Maya63

Merci. Oui je viens de le voir, 16% de matières grasses, c'est beaucoup, il faut qu'elle maigrisse. Et puis j'ai vu 1,9 % de calcium, aïe, pas un peu trop pour un sénior ? Le % de calcium et de matières grasses sont embêtants, sinon j'aurais opté volontiers pour ce produit. Le problème chez Josera c'est ou trop ou pas assez, dommage.

----------


## fabienl14730

Bonjour, rien à voir avec les croquettes, mais je savais pas où le poster.

J'ai des soucis de commande avec le site zoo plus.es

Je commande 2 paquet de croquettes acana et un collier. Tout ça en 2 colis.

Mais je ne reçois pas le collier une première fois, je porte réclamation et je suis remboursé.

Je réitère une nouvelle commande et rebelotte, les croquettes arrivent mais pas le collier.

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce soucis ?

----------


## rottweilers54

Zooplus Espagne?  Hum moi je commande sur zooplus.fr alors je ne sais pas si il y a une différence...

Pas d'expérience similaire mais zoofast m'a envoyé 2 sacs de royal canin giant en plus par erreur Lol. Je n'ai fait aucune réclamation en tout cas

----------


## virgienut

> Bonjour, rien à voir avec les croquettes, mais je savais pas où le poster.
> 
> J'ai des soucis de commande avec le site zoo plus.es
> 
> Je commande 2 paquet de croquettes acana et un collier. Tout ça en 2 colis.
> 
> Mais je ne reçois pas le collier une première fois, je porte réclamation et je suis remboursé.
> 
> Je réitère une nouvelle commande et rebelotte, les croquettes arrivent mais pas le collier.
> ...


Bonjour.  Je commande sur le es et il m'est déjà arrivé d'avoir un oublié dans la commande et comme vous j'ai été remboursé. Mais pour le deuxième oublis ça m'est pas arrivé,  je vous suggère de râler un peu par mail!

----------


## Tutti

Bonjour, mes chiennes sont en surpoids ( cavaliers king charles) mais elles n'aiment pas les acana light and fit et leurs selles ne sont pas terribles. Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé les wolfood light and sterilized, il y a l'air d'avoir de bons avis sur nourrir comme la nature. 
Merci d'avance

----------


## Quaraba

Fabien: je commande régulièrement sur zooplus.es et jamais eu de problème. Les croquettes en lot de 2 x 13 kg sont à un prix beaucoup plus intéressant que zooplus.fr.

----------


## vans

> Bonjour, mes chiennes sont en surpoids ( cavaliers king charles) mais elles n'aiment pas les acana light and fit et leurs selles ne sont pas terribles. Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé les wolfood light and sterilized, il y a l'air d'avoir de bons avis sur nourrir comme la nature. 
> Merci d'avance


Ils ont vraiment un surpoids aussi important que sa ? 
Si oui, je les donnerai le temps que les chiens retrouvent un bon poids de forme et après je repasserai sur des croquettes ou les MG seront autour de 15, 16% pour réapporter de l'énergie.
Sinon la compo est tres bien, il faut que ton chien teste pour savoir si sa lui convient ou pas. Chaque chien réagit différemment avec tels ou tel croquette.

----------


## rottweilers54

> Fabien: je commande régulièrement sur zooplus.es et jamais eu de problème. Les croquettes en lot de 2 x 13 kg sont à un prix beaucoup plus intéressant que zooplus.fr.


Ah bon? Je viens de vérifier pour les royal canin giant et c'est plus cher sur zooplus.es que fr :-(

----------


## vans

Je viens de faire un tour sur le site de Gosbi et j'ai remarqué que toute la gamme Exclusive of Gosbi avait changer. Une partie du riz a été remplacer par des lentilles, des petits pois et parfois de la pomme de terre. Les quantités de viande, poisson changent aussi.
Ce qui place cette gamme en "low grain" puisqu'il ne reste plus que 10% de riz voir moins selon la catégorie.

J’espère que tous ces changements n'auront pas de conséquence sur les résultats obtenus (appétence, digestibilité, selle, ...) J'avais enfin trouvé les croquettes qui convenaient à mon chien.

----------


## rottweilers54

Oui vans me l'a dit mais je suis complètement à l'ouest question composition. Je dois m'informer mais là avec la petite... je tape d'une main et joue avec elle de l'autre main mdr 
Tu me conseilles quoi pour des rottweilers?

----------


## Quaraba

Tu te trompe Rottweillers : si tu prends les royal canin giant adult, elles sont moins chères sur zooplus es.
Le sac (de 15 + 3kg) revient à 2.56 euros le kg.

----------


## rottweilers54

Je viens de regarder et c'est plus cher. A moins que je sois sur le mauvais site.
http://m.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croq...es_chien/15567
44.99€ 18 kg

http://m.zooplus.es/shop/tienda_perr..._gigante/56411
45.99€ 18 kg

----------


## vans

> Oui vans me l'a dit mais je suis complètement à l'ouest question composition. Je dois m'informer mais là avec la petite... je tape d'une main et joue avec elle de l'autre main mdr 
> Tu me conseilles quoi pour des rottweilers?


Il y en a plein.... Sur la page 358 une liste a été faite, elles ne se valent pas toutes mais tjr mieux que les RC.
Tu as Orijen, Acana, purizon, TOTW, Gosbi, Maxima, Josera sensi, .... Apres faut voir ce que tes chiens digèrent et le prix que tu veux mettre, .... 
Mais dans tous les cas, pour trouver la bonne croquette qui convient le mieux sans acheter dla daube, faut tester.

----------


## rottweilers54

> Je le répète on s'en tape que ce soit des rottweilers ... essaye les wild si le budget convient.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Un chien de grande taille n'aura pas les mêmes besoins nutritionnels qu'un caniche. 
l'apport de glucosamine et chondroïtineest important pour les articulations des chiens de grandes races.

Je me suis également renseignée sur le taux de proteines/ matières grasses et il ne doit pas dépasser les 1% pour les chiens de grandes tailles. Donc oui sûrement que royal canin n'est pas le top mais de là à dire "on s'en fout que ce soit des rotts" je ne crois pas...

----------


## rottweilers54

J'ai dit que je me renseignais et que je suis d'accord royal canin n'est sûrement pas le top. Mais que la race compte tout de même dans le choix des croquettes.

Tu peux comprendre que les non initiés soient un peu perdus. Surtout quand les vetos te disent que royal canin c'est top.

Donc je me renseigne... mais on lit et entend tout et son contraire donc ce n'est pas évident.  Surtout que j'ai toujours nourri mes chiens au royal canin...
Mon mâle a 13 ans et ma femelle avait presque 12 ans. Donc je me dis que je ne leur ai pas non plus donné de la merde à manger. Vu que 13 ans et 11-12 ans c'est énorme comme espérance de vie pour un rottweiler.

----------


## vans

Les chondroprotecteurs sont recommendés quelque soit la race du chien, géant ou maine.
Si tu regardes bien tes RC et Orijen par exemple, tu verras que Orijen est bcp plus généreux en chondro et gluco.

Par contre pour ton 1%, je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire

----------


## rottweilers54

J'ai lu que plus de 1% de de taux protéines / matières grasses c'est mauvais pour le foie et les reins.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est vraiment compliqué... je lis "digestibilité" "céréales ou pas céréales " "viande fraîche entière" "viande de consommation humaine".... si j'avais les compétences requises je ferais moi même à manger à mes chiens mais malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas :-(

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens lisez un peu le mega débat. .. comment s'y retrouver??? On est pour beaucoup des non initiés... même ceux qui sont compétents sur la question sont en désaccord.  C'est dire...
http://www.forum-chien.com/t49189p125-liste-des-croquettes-de-qualite-vendus-en-france

----------


## vans

Tu aurais le lien ? 
Les proteines animales ne sont pas du tout néfaste pour les reins des chiens. Ce sont celle issus des cereales qui causent des problemes. Plus le taux de prot est elever dans une croquette mieux c'est ( faut qu'elle soit animale bien sur)
Lorsque les chiens sont en IR les veto préconisent de diminuer les prot car souvent les prot sont de mauvaise qualité donc en diminuant les prot à problèmes, les reins trinquent moins.

----------


## rottweilers54

Oui c'est le lien que je t'ai mis plus haut : http://www.forum-chien.com/t49189p12...ndus-en-france

Franchement je suis perdue.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ps : royal canin giant le premier ingrédient est du poulet royal canin rottweiler le premier ingrédient est du riz.

----------


## vans

Je connais le lien sur l'autre forum que tu sites. Je lis ce forum sans intervenir. Je suis en accord avec Taysa (qui etait ici il y a quelque temps), Positive et d'autres dont j'ai oublié les pseudo.
Personne n'est d'accord sur ce sujet, chacun à son avis. 
On essaye de donner des conseils à tout le monde en justifiant nos propos mais quand des personnes restent buter et sans argumentaire, c'est énervant. Apres chacun fait ce qu'il veut mais faut pas venir demander des conseils si c'est pour ne rien en faire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce que je dis, cest pas contre toi mais contre certaines personnes de ce forum, c'est pour cela que jinterviens pas

----------


## rottweilers54

Oui la pauvre... elle se fait attaquer gratuitement en plus à part déstabiliser les lecteurs comme moi ça n'apporte RIEN. Du coup on lit on lit et on lâche l'affaire... trop de données qu'on ne comprend pas du tout.

----------


## vans

Oui mais elle est buté et n'explique jamais pourquoi elle prefere hill's, RC et autre baude. Donc forcement c'est énervant et désespérant pour les personnes qui expliquent.

Le 1% dont tu parles doit etre le 1% de moyenne pour connettre la quantité de croquette à donner. On donne generalement 1 à 1,2% de croquettes selon le poids du chien. 
Par exemple un chien de 10kg mangera 100g de croquette

----------


## rottweilers54

Ce qui me met les nerfs c'est que mon veto (et TOUS les vetos que j'ai consulté depuis 13 ans) me certifie que royal canin c'est le TOP DU TOP. 

Du coup avant d'accueillir ma petite dernière j'ai fait le plein de royal canin. 600€ de croquettes quand même. 

Mais dès que mon stock (15 sacs quand même :-( ) est terminé je vais tester orijen. 

Je préfère me priver et donner le meilleur à mes chiens. 

Mais encore une fois... gros coup de gueule contre les vetos... c'est quand même un peu leur boulot de nous informer non? 

Et puis oui comme tu dis je surveille les selles et elles sont nickel donc je ne me questionnais pas plus que ça.  Si le veto te dit " royal canin c'est le top" le propriétaire de chiens lambda fait confiance au professionnel. .. c'est rageant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La seule fois où j'ai tiqué c'était il y a 13 ans quand l'éleveuse m'avait dit "il faut du royal canin large junior pour votre chiot car si vous prenez du spécial chiot... votre rott va grandir mais pas prendre de muscles et il ne sera pas aussi beau qu'un rott de concours..."

Je m'étais dit "mais qu'est ce que je m'en fou que mon chien ne soit pas un prix de beauté ??? Je préfère qu'il ait une bonne croissance"

----------


## Scyllis

Tu sais, si tu veux faire à manger à tes chiens, c'est pas très compliqué, hein.
T'as ce site : http://www.tribu-carnivore.com/barfnew/ et le groupe FB avec un très bon guide du débutant qui résume tout clairement (pas super clair sur le site, il explique bien tout en détail, mais pour se faire une idée claire rapidement de ce qu'on donne à chaque repas, c'est pas le top).
Bon, par contre, faut un congélo et ça prend un peu plus de temps que de juste sortir les croqs, mais ça prend pas non plus énormément de temps et c'est très loin d'être infaisable.

Faut faire les choses correctement par contre, bien se renseigner pour faire les choses bien, pas donner tout et n'importe quoi, sinon faut rester aux croqs.

----------


## Scyllis

Y a aussi le fait que les vétos sont formés dans le domaine de la nutrition par des gens qui bossent chez RC... ils leur disent quoi donner, tout simplement, et leur disent qu'il y a pas mieux.

Les vétos ne sont PAS nutritionnistes (à moins d'être véto nutritionniste), ils répètent juste ce qu'on leur a appris.

----------


## pomku

Un véto qui un peu de bon sens s'interroge ! Et se montre honnête... Le mien reconnaît qu'il vend du RC, PP, Hills parce qu'on lui fournit à pas cher et que des clients en veulent. Néanmoins, il a été le premier à me demander des infos sur les croqs sans céréales et les url des sites qu'il pouvait recommander à ses clients. Mais bon, je l'ai déjà dit et je me répète : mon véto, c'est une fée !  :: 
J'espère surtout qu'il n'est pas le seul à s'interroger sur la compo des croquettes !

----------


## rottweilers54

C'est souvent ce que je reproche aux vetos... ils sont trop "commerciaux " 
Il y a peu mon veto voulait faire une anesthésie générale à mon chien de 13 ans pour un bout de peau inesthétique... mais je me fiche que ça ne soit pas joli. Je refuse de prendre le risque d'anesthésie générale sur mon pépère pour ça.  Il n'est plus tout jeune.

Donc voilà. .. ça m'agace. Les vétérinaires devraient être au top question nutrition et nous dire ce qui est le mieux pour nos chiens et pas ce qui va leur rapporter à eux plus de fric.

----------


## rottweilers54

Si tu savais combien  de veto j'ai testé... le pire c'était quand même celui qui voulait me vendre une "potion" de sa propre conception... car ma chienne était selon lui stressée... ma chienne se portait comme un charme. Elle refusait juste qu'il lui enfonce un thermomètre dans le derrière mdrrrr

----------


## lilou 92

> J'ai lu que plus de 1% de de taux protéines / matières grasses c'est mauvais pour le foie et les reins.


Moi non plus je ne comprends pas, tu ne parles pas du taux de calcium / phosphore ?

----------


## vans

Regarde ce lien que Muzaregne a fait, il a les bases à connaitre : 
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## lilou 92

> Y a aussi le fait que les vétos sont formés dans le domaine de la nutrition par des gens qui bossent chez RC... ils leur disent quoi donner, tout simplement, et leur disent qu'il y a pas mieux.
> 
> Les vétos ne sont PAS nutritionnistes (à moins d'être véto nutritionniste), ils répètent juste ce qu'on leur a appris.


J'avais pas vu que la conversation avait avancé. 
Je vais juste répondre à ça, ça fait 15000 milliard de fois que l'on répète que non, les cours d'alimentation en école vétérinaire sont faits par des spécialistes de la nutrition et non pas par des gens qui bossent chez RC... mais les rumeurs ont la tête dure

----------


## rottweilers54

> Regarde ce lien que Muzaregne a fait, il a les bases à connaitre : 
> ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?


J'ai fait un copier coller d'un passage que je ne comprend pas : Un ingrédient animal déshydraté en premier (farine de viande, poulet déshydraté ....) est mieux que de la viande fraîche, qui contient 70% d'eau donc au final représente une petite proportion par rapport aux céréales (elles sont toujours sous forme sèches

Orijen par exemple ce sont des viandes fraîches non? Donc déshydraté c'est mieux que frais?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avais pas vu que la conversation avait avancé. 
> Je vais juste répondre à ça, ça fait 15000 milliard de fois que l'on répète que non, les cours d'alimentation en école vétérinaire sont faits par des spécialistes de la nutrition et non pas par des gens qui bossent chez RC... mais les rumeurs ont la tête dure


Alors pourquoi les vetos continuent à nous mentir? A nous confirmer que royal canin est le top du top?
Doit on en conclure que beaucoup de vetos nous mentent sciemment ? Ce qui pour moi est bien plus grave que le fait de ne pas avoir été correctement formé sur la nutrition.

----------


## lilou 92

Nos cours de nutrition ne sont pas parfaits, du moins ils sont le reflet de la limite des connaissances en nutrition des carnivores domestiques à l'heure actuelle. Ce sont des cours sur les bases théoriques. En gros, ils te donnent les besoins énergétiques et les besoins en différents constituants selon le stade physiologique de l'animal, selon les pathologies, la race, etc... Mais en aucun cas ils ne nous donnent des recettes parfaites de croquettes (ce que semblent croire ou du moins ce qui disent les gens pro carné pour appuyer leur propos et pour dénigrer les vétérinaires). Ce n'est pas écrits noir sur blanc qu'il faut absolument nourrir croquettes ou alors que les rations ménagère c'est le mal. Absolument pas. Ce qui est compliqué en nutrition c'est que chaque animal est différent et un régime qui va convenir à 10 animaux ne conviendra pas à d'autres. Effectivement, si tu veux de bons conseils en nutrition, je te conseilles d'aller voir un spécialiste qui sera bien plus apte à te fournir de bonnes infos que 2 ou 3 personnes lambda sur le Web avec des connaissances tirés de quelques pages sur internet.
Si tu veux mon avis sur la question, je te répondrais volontiers en MP.  :Smile:

----------


## vans

> J'ai fait un copier coller d'un passage que je ne comprend pas : Un ingrédient animal déshydraté en premier (farine de viande, poulet déshydraté ....) est mieux que de la viande fraîche, qui contient 70% d'eau donc au final représente une petite proportion par rapport aux céréales (elles sont toujours sous forme sèches
> 
> Orijen par exemple ce sont des viandes fraîches non? Donc déshydraté c'est mieux que frais?


Oui il est préférable d'avoir de la viande déshydratée car justement l'eau n'est plus présente (l'eau pèse lourd).
30% déshydraté correspond à 30g pour 100g
30% frais correspond à 9g pour 100g (si j'ai bien calculé  )
Mais en prenant Orijen comme exemple c'est plus compliqué  :: 
Chez orijen, tu as du frais, du déshydraté. La source animale est tres majoritaire dans la compo car les "liants" arrivent qu'a la 15eme place dans la compo ce qui en fait un tres bonne croquette

----------


## lilou 92

Dans une croquette la viande est forcement déshydraté à la fin (après cuisson).
Donc si on te dit dans la compo : 70% de viande fraiche, ça veut dire que le pourcentage final de viande est plus faible après cuisson (car l'eau est partie).

En gros, si un paquet A t'indique 70% de viande fraiche et le paquet B 70% de viande déshydraté, le paquet B est mieux que le A

j'ai mis des pourcentages complètement empiriques.

----------


## Quaraba

Oups désolée Rottweiler, je ne l'avais pas vu sur zooplus fr.

Bon, ce n'est pas trop grave car d'après ce que je peux lire,  tu vas certainement essayer autre chose.

----------


## rottweilers54

Je crois que je vais prendre des cours de nutrition canine lol

----------


## Maya63

Bonjour.

Généralement, qu'est ce qui est mieux pour les intestins fragiles, le riz ou la pomme de terre ?

----------


## rottweilers54

J'ai lu que la pomme de terre est nocive pour les chiens.

----------


## vans

Le riz c'est mieux. En general, la pomme de terre donne des flatulences.

La pomme de terre est nocive si elle est crue ou mal cuite.

----------


## pomku

Vans a raison, les pommes de terre sont nocives si elles sont crues. Bien cuites, ça ne risque rien.

Si on parle de ration ménagère (ou pour gérer un épisode de diarrhée), mieux vaut mettre des pâtes très cuites que du riz Mais on est dans le topic des croquettes et je n'ai jamais trouvé de croquettes incluant des pâtes.  ::

----------


## rottweilers54

J'ai également lu que le blanc d'oeuf est nocif.  Quand ma vénusia perdait ses poils et qu'ils étaient ternes que melangeais un jaune d'oeuf et de l'huile d'olives à ses croquettes... je ne sais pas si c'est bon pour eux mais après une cure de 10 jours vénusia avait le poil bien brillant

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vans a raison, les pommes de terre sont nocives si elles sont crues. Bien cuites, ça ne risque rien.
> 
> Si on parle de ration ménagère (ou pour gérer un épisode de diarrhée), mieux vaut mettre des pâtes très cuites que du riz… Mais on est dans le topic des croquettes et je n'ai jamais trouvé de croquettes incluant des pâtes.


Peut être car le riz est une 
Céréale et les pâtes un aliment fabriqué à base de blé. Je suppose que certaines croquettes contiennent du blé

----------


## naboule

mon chien qui barf a 1 œuf entier cru (+ coquille)par semaine

----------


## Maya63

Merci. Oui les patates sont mauvaises si elles sont crues, mais donc pas de soucis pour les croquettes. Et concernant les croquettes pressées à froid, s'il y a de la patate, ça pose souci ? 
Je vous demande cela car j'ai bien envie de tenter Lukullus agneau pomme de terre pour ma chienne plutôt très très fragile du "bidon".

----------


## rottweilers54

> mon chien qui barf a 1 uf entier cru (+ coquille)par semaine


Ah bon? Avec la coquille en plus? Mais j'ai lu que l'albumine est toxique pour les chiens :-(

----------


## Houitie

mes chiennes mangent aussi un oeuf par semaine sans souci.

----------


## rottweilers54

http://wamiz.com/chiens/conseil/13-a...iens-3401.html

C'est pour ça que je donne juste le jaune d'oeuf.

----------


## naboule

mon chien mange aussi 1 gousse d'ail par semaine et il est encore en vie !
beaucoup de sites ne connaissent pas le barf ....

http://www.b-a-r-f.com/index.php?opt...id=7&faqid=222

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Aucun souci pour les croquettes contenant de la pomme de terre. (mon chien etait allergique aux crocs cereales, pdt ok)

----------


## Maya63

Merci N'Gorongoro. Je vais essayer aussi la pdt, voir si ça peut améliorer le souci. Tu avais essayé aussi une marque juste avec du riz ?

----------


## dedel

aucun souci pour les oeufs crus (confirmé par mon véto puisque Mister Blitz va se servir directement à la source tous les jours)

----------


## N'Gorongoro

> Merci N'Gorongoro. Je vais essayer aussi la pdt, voir si ça peut améliorer le souci. Tu avais essayé aussi une marque juste avec du riz ?


Non car mon chien est sensible et certains chiens ne tolerent pas le riz (diarrhees parfois) la le veto lui a prescrit les croquettes Dermal Virbac au canard, pdt, manioc, hypoallergenique et depuis un an nickel. Je pense que chaque chien reagit selon sa sensibilite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'avais aussi lu depuis toujours que le blanc d'oeuf cru etait mauvais mais les canides sauvages quand ils en trouvent, mangent les oeufs entiers..

----------


## vans

> Merci. Oui les patates sont mauvaises si elles sont crues, mais donc pas de soucis pour les croquettes. Et concernant les croquettes pressées à froid, s'il y a de la patate, ça pose souci ? 
> Je vous demande cela car j'ai bien envie de tenter Lukullus agneau pomme de terre pour ma chienne plutôt très très fragile du "bidon".


Les aliments autre que la viande sont cuits sinon jamais tu obtiendras une croquette. Rien ne pourrait se mélanger ensemble afin d'obtenir une pâte homogène. 
La seule gamme qui est correcte chez eux est celle pour chiot. Les autres n'ont pas assez de prot et MG

----------


## bouba92

Si vous voulez en savoir plus lisez le bouquin de Jerémy Anso " Ce poIson nommé croquettes" à télecharger , tout y est expliqué, notamment les conflits d'intérêt entre les profs des écoles veto et les industriels.....Trés instructif!

----------


## vans

> Ah bon? Avec la coquille en plus? Mais j'ai lu que l'albumine est toxique pour les chiens :-(


Tu parles peut etre de l'avidine
http://barf-asso.fr/les-oeufs/

----------


## naboule

> Si vous voulez en savoir plus lisez le bouquin de Jerémy Anso " Ce poIson nommé croquettes" à télecharger , tout y est expliqué, notamment les conflits d'intérêt entre les profs des écoles veto et les industriels.....Trés instructif!


+1  oui treeeees !

----------


## pomku

Tout à fait ! Mon véto recommande les pâtes très cuites plutôt que le riz, et ce en cas de diarrhée ! Pas du tout en alimentation quotidienne.  ::

----------


## rottweilers54

Alors il faut savoir lol on me dit que le blé est sans doute une des moins bonnes céréales et ensuite que les pâtes très cuites valent mieux que le riz..  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hah bon c'est quoi le raisonnement ?

----------


## pomku

non, en fait les pâtes étant un aliment sans résidu (mais qui ne constipe pas), il les trouve plus appropriées pour limiter les selles (et je reprécise, uniquement en cas d'épisode de diarrhée).

----------


## MuzaRègne

ben pourtant c'est le contraire, le riz a une meilleure digestibilité que le blé. Bizarre.

----------


## Tutti

> Ils ont vraiment un surpoids aussi important que sa ? 
> Si oui, je les donnerai le temps que les chiens retrouvent un bon poids de forme et après je repasserai sur des croquettes ou les MG seront autour de 15, 16% pour réapporter de l'énergie.
> Sinon la compo est tres bien, il faut que ton chien teste pour savoir si sa lui convient ou pas. Chaque chien réagit différemment avec tels ou tel croquette.


 oui, elles ont un surpoids important 11 et 12 kg pour des cavaliers c'est beaucoup, je vais déjà commander des échantillons pour voir si elles aiment. Merci pour la réponse

----------


## pomku

> ben pourtant c'est le contraire, le riz a une meilleure digestibilité que le blé. Bizarre.


Honnêtement, je ne sais pas. Tout ce que j'ai pu constater, c'est que les deux fois où mes boudins se sont tapé des gastros hémorragiques (celle qui renaude hors compet'!), après une journée de jeune, quelques repas de viande blanche et de pâtes bien cuites (plus les médocs bien sûr) et ils étaient repartis !  :: 
Peut-être auraient-il aussi bien guéri avec du riz, c'est possible, je ne suis pas assez compétente pour affirmer le contraire.
Je ne suis pas du genre à croire aveuglément les médecins/vétos etc. En revanche, j'ai une très grande confiance en mon véto. Il m'a prouvé depuis des années que ses conseils étaient bons, ses diagnostics pertinents et que, quand il ne savait pas, il me renvoyait vers un confrère plus compétent que lui. 
Il a sauvé feu ma chienne d'une mort de merde (oedème pulmonaire aigu dû à une insuffisance cardiaque) mal gérée par mon ex-véto, et lui (et nous) a offert deux années supplémentaires de vie aussi confortable que possible.
Du coup, s'il me dit "des pâtes", ben je fais bêtement des pâtes.  :: 

puis mes deux zaffreux adooooorent les pâtes ! Le riz, moins  :Smile:

----------


## vans

En cas de diarrhée, j'utilise de l'ultra levure. Une gélule de 50mg vidé dans la gamelle de croquette et tout rentre dans l'ordre à la prochaine selle.

Edit : quand on a la diarrhée, on recommande de manger des féculents pour l'amidon (pâtes, riz, pomme de terre, ...). Les pâtes contenant plus d'amidon que le riz après cuisson, il est donc préférable de manger des pâtes. Pour le riz, lors de la cuisson, l'amidon se retrouve dans l'eau de cuisson, c'est pour cela que l'on recommande de boire l'eau de cuisson.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ben non justement, 100 g de pâtes cuites c'est 26.01 g d'amidon, et 100 g de riz blanc cuit c'est 28.67 g d'amidon.
Bon c'est pas grave hein, d'autant plus que l'utilité de l'amidon pour un chien en diarrhée c'est douteux, bon, bref.

----------


## rottweilers54

Moi je donne du riz en cas de diarrhée car c'est ce que ma maman me donnait pendant une gastro lol

----------


## vans

> Ben non justement, 100 g de pâtes cuites c'est 26.01 g d'amidon, et 100 g de riz blanc cuit c'est 28.67 g d'amidon.
> Bon c'est pas grave hein, d'autant plus que l'utilité de l'amidon pour un chien en diarrhée c'est douteux, bon, bref.


Oui je sais bien, c'est pour cela que j'ai mis "on" pour parler de nous humains et non des chiens  ::  Peut-être que son veto pense a cela pour les diarrhées chez les chiens.
Et que l'ultra levure marche très bien donc pas d'ajout d'amidon en supplément dans les gamelles, il y en à deja assez dans les croquettes.

----------


## Maya63

Bonjour.

Dites moi, lorsque vous donnez une nouvelle croquette après la transition effectuée, au bout de combien de temps peut on savoir si elle convient au chien, ou pas. 
Ma chienne mange du Brit Care depuis *une semaine*, et ses selles sont franchement *molles* et ne sentent pas bons. J'ai dans l'idée que ça ne va pas convenir, mais bon. Est ce encore un peu tôt pour se rendre compte ? Merci.

----------


## vans

Lors de la transition, tu avais constaté des selles molles ou seulement quand tu es passé à 100% brit ?
Soit tu reprends la transition soit tu fais une diète de 24h et tu donnes direct les brit.
Si ton chien fait toujours mou, c'est qu'elles ne conviennent pas

----------


## Maya63

Merci Vans. Disons que la transition je ne l'ai pas faite très longtemps, environ une semaine, mais elle n'avait pas des belles selles durant la transition, pire que maintenant. Si la transition n'a pas été forcément faite dans les règles de l'art, est ce que ça pourrait expliquer le problème ? 
Je pense que de toute façon, au bout de quelques jours, même si on ne fait pas une super transition, on peut se rendre compte assez rapidement de la qualité de la nouvelle croquette, qu'en pensez vous ?
Ah oui, autre chose, je trouve que son "bidon" fait du bruit, elle a des borborygmes depuis Brit Care. Jamais eu ce souci avant.

----------


## vans

De rien  :: 
Une semaine s'est correcte pour une transition classique.
Mets ton loulou à la diète 24h, puis tu introduits doucement les brit. Donne lui le premier jour 50% de sa gamelle (sans rien d'autre, pas de friandise, rien) et voit ce que cela donne à la sortie ^^
Si ok, augmente progressivement 75% et après 100% de sa ration. Si tu vois que sa repart en selle molle, c'est que tu donnes trop de croquette
Si pas ok, c'est qu'il les digère pas.

----------


## Maya63

Merci. Je vais essayer comme ça

----------


## bouba92

Que pensez vous des croquettes Ultra Premium, nouvelles sur le marché?

----------


## vans

le taux de cendres et Ca/P sont trop élevé sur la plus part des gammes. La plus correcte est la gamme sensible dans les low grain

Par contre, il y a un gros manque de transparence sur la compo aucun pourcentage ou présence de pourcentage minimum donc on ne sait pas réellement ce qu'il y a dedans.
Ce que j'aime pas non plus c'est la présence de graisses animales et huile de poisson, on ne sait pas d'ou cela provient.

----------


## bouba92

Oui et en plus ils ne veulent pas dire où elles sont fabriquées. C'est louche..

----------


## bouba92

*Composition**65% de viandes-poissons* 
*COMPOSITION*: viandes déshydratées (poulet, dinde, agneau), graisse de volaille, pois, fécule de pomme de terre,  pulpe de betterave,  tapioca, caroube, protéines hydrolysées de poulet, huile de poisson (10% DHA), grain de lin, luzerne, levure de bière, œufs déshydratés, chlorure de sodium, fructo et mano-oligosaccharides, sulfate de chondroïtine et glucosamine, lécithines. 
Mais du coup g été voir sur leur site, ils donnent la compo des viandes et pas de graisses animales? Mais oui, pas de pourcentages des viandes!

----------


## vans

Ils donnent pas réellement la compo des viandes. Sur la gamme que tu sites, tu vois "viande déshydratées (poulet, dinde, agneau)" c'est bien mignon mais sa signifie que la compo change à chaque fois, selon l'arrivage des viandes.

Je cite leur site :
*Pourquoi avoir une différence d'étiquetage entre le site et ce que l'on trouve sur le paquet dans la composition ?* 
Chez Ultra Premium Direct, nous nous engageons à ne jamais faire de compromis sur la qualité des ingrédients. Tous nos ingrédients répondent à des exigences strictes lors de leur sélection et sont analysés. Nous vous garantissons que les formules de Low Grain contiennent au minimum 45% de viandes/poissons et celles de Grain Free 65% de viandes/poissons. Ces allégations ont d’ailleurs été contrôlées par les services vétérinaires et la répression des fraudes. Concernant l’étiquetage des packs, nous avons mis des minimums par type de viande à cause de contraintes industrielles. Les proportions sont bien évidemment supérieures à ces minimums : vous trouverez la proportion exacte de chaque recette sur la fiche composition du produit concerné.
Ce qui confirme que la compo ne sera jamais la même d'un lot à un autre. Donc niveau digestion pour le chien s'est pas top, un coup sa sera nickel et un coup selles molles, ....


Quand je parlais de grasses animales, c'était sur la gamme low grain Sensible et non sur les grain free. Sa dépend de ce que l'on regarde.  :: 
Pour les grain free, pareil trop de cendre (9,5%)

Perso, j’éviterai cette marque.

----------


## bouba92

Quelle prise de tête ces croquettes AUCUNE ne convient ! Trop de glucides , rapport CA/ph , cendres trop élevés, pas assez de protéines et/ou de provenance douteuse.....J'ai le sentiment d'empoisonner mes chiens à petit feu et de mal les nourrir, c'est pourtant pas faute d'y réfléchir et de scruter le marché.....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je sais trés bien que le top est le Barf.....mais j'ai vraiment trop de chiens en plus manipuler de la viande tous les jours moi qui suis végétarienne dur dur

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui enfin faut pas exagérer non plus, si ça rend un chien malade de passer de 40% poulet 20% dinde à 40% dinde 20% poulet, il y a effectivement un problème mais plus du côté du chien.

----------


## vans

Ce qu'il est ecrit sur un paquet : viande déshydratées ( poulet min 15%, dinde min 3%, agneau min 3%) donc tu es sûr d'avoir 21% de viande et le reste il est ou par rapport à ce qu'il est écrit sur leur site.
Perso, j'y crois pas quand il dise qu'ils mettent la viande par rapport à la qualité du produit qu'ils reçoivent.

----------


## vans

Bouba : la croquette parfaite malheuresement n'existe pas. 
Apres vaut mieux donner une croquette avec un peu de cereales qui a des bon taux qu'un maivais grain free.
Tu as par exemple les acana sur zooplus.es tu peux trouver des bon prix et encore mieux si tu as les plans perso et fait une commande de plus 100.

----------


## calypso

J'aurais quelques questions "croquettesques":

- C'est possible qu'un chien ne supporte pas de nouvelles croquettes ?
Mon chien (colley de 25kg) avait avant des TOTW et j'ai changé pour des Applaws grande race (meilleure compo pour un budget inchangé, je me suis dit ça pourrait être mieux pour lui). Ca fait environ 2 semaines qu'il est aux 100% Applaws (transition sur 1 mois) et il fait ses crottes 3x / jour (2 fois "normal" et 1 fois un tout petit peu, pas mou et pas en grande quantité). Je trouve que ça fait beaucoup (mais il est fragile côté transit).

- Les mentions de tailles (petites, moyennes et grandes), c'est du marketing ?
Toujours sur les Applaws j'ai pris les "grandes races" parce que les croquettes sont plus grosses (donc il croque plus qu'il n'avale) et que la compo est mieux (rapport Ca/P plus proche de 1, taux de glucides plus faible). Ce week-end j'adopte une chienne de 18KG, ça lui irait aussi le "grande races" ?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Muza vous donnez quoi à ton boulot en ce moment ?


Farmina low grain poulet et grenade, je garde pour l'année prochaine, ça me convient. J'ai même eu des chiens trop gros alors que d'habitude on avait du mal à les garder en état.

----------


## bouba92

> Bouba : la croquette parfaite malheuresement n'existe pas. 
> Apres vaut mieux donner une croquette avec un peu de cereales qui a des bon taux qu'un maivais grain free.
> Tu as par exemple les acana sur zooplus.es tu peux trouver des bon prix et encore mieux si tu as les plans perso et fait une commande de plus 100€.


Acana c'est bourré de glucides! 34%( chien adultes toute race) c'est pas mal pour des carnivores!

----------


## vans

> J'aurais quelques questions "croquettesques":
> 
> - C'est possible qu'un chien ne supporte pas de nouvelles croquettes ?
> Mon chien (colley de 25kg) avait avant des TOTW et j'ai changé pour des Applaws grande race (meilleure compo pour un budget inchangé, je me suis dit ça pourrait être mieux pour lui). Ca fait environ 2 semaines qu'il est aux 100% Applaws (transition sur 1 mois) et il fait ses crottes 3x / jour (2 fois "normal" et 1 fois un tout petit peu, pas mou et pas en grande quantité). Je trouve que ça fait beaucoup (mais il est fragile côté transit).
> 
> - Les mentions de tailles (petites, moyennes et grandes), c'est du marketing ?
> Toujours sur les Applaws j'ai pris les "grandes races" parce que les croquettes sont plus grosses (donc il croque plus qu'il n'avale) et que la compo est mieux (rapport Ca/P plus proche de 1, taux de glucides plus faible). Ce week-end j'adopte une chienne de 18KG, ça lui irait aussi le "grande races" ?


Oui il est tout  fait possible que les nouvelles croquettes ne conviennent pas. Meme si la compo est mieux, cela ne veut pas dire qu'elle conviendra à un chien.
Un mois de transition, c'est super long, en général, elle se passe sur une semaine voir une semaine et demi. Ou diète de 24H.
S'il fait plus de selles, cela signifie qu'il ne profite pas de ce qu'il mange. 
C'est pas tres important qu'un chien croque une croquette. Pour le tartre vaut mieux une action mécanique plus longue comme mâcher un os.
L'aspect marketing pour les tailles des chiens est seulement vrai si la taille de la croquette est différente.




> Acana c'est bourré de glucides! 34%( chien adultes toute race) c'est pas mal pour des carnivores!


Quelles sont tes critères de recherche ? 
Avec le moins de glucides possible, tu as orijen, applaws, wolfood, ...

----------


## bouba92

Vans, mes critères : pas de cereales ni sous -produits, taux de glucides et cendres trés bas et rapport calcium/phosphore inferieur à 1. Orijen je leur en ai donné plusieurs années, mais ça leur réussissait pas trop ( poils terne). Je vais aller voir Applaws et wolford

----------


## bouba92

Wolford a l'air pas mal au moins ils "osent" donner le taux de glucides et de protéines animales! Et pas de pommes de terre ds leurs croquettes....Je crois que je vais essayer cette marque.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Vans, mes critères : pas de cereales ni sous -produits, taux de glucides et cendres trés bas et rapport calcium/phosphore inferieur à 1.


Quelle raison pour un rapport Ca/P en dessous de 1 ? Conseillé par un véto ?

----------


## bouba92

> Quelle raison pour un rapport Ca/P en dessous de 1 ? Conseillé par un véto ?


Non, c'est pour protéger leurs reins, ils commencent tous à vieillir.....

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ah alors c'est le contraire qu'il faudrait, mauvaise analyse ! Il faut qu'il y ait peu de minéraux globalement, certes, (peu de Ca et P, entre autres), mais le rapport doit rester élevé, plutôt vers 1.5 que 1, davantage que pour un adulte sain.

----------


## Houitie

bonjour, 
Besoin de vos lumières pour Astuce, 11 ans, 5 kg (croisée caniche fox), petits soucis d'articulation, toujours nourrie aux croquettes avec céréales mais rien contre le changement. Nous cherchons ce qui pourrait lui convenir le mieux, qui pourrait s'acheter en animalerie ce serait top, si besoin d'une commande c'est possible meme si plus compliqué. Elle était au proplan  ces derniers temps mais ne supporte pas depuis le changement. (ce n'est pas ma chienne mais celle de ma soeur)

Merci pour vos propositions.

----------


## vans

En animalerie, le choix est très restreint. A botanic il y a les maxima. C'est les seuls que je connais.
Pour avoir de "bonne" croquette, faut commander sur internet.
Avec les soucis d'articulation, faut privilégié les croq contenant des chondro, orijen, acana, gosbi, wolfood, ....

----------


## Poupoune 73

maxima cotecnica grainfree à botanic oui (les autres gammes de la marque sont nazes)

----------


## Adibou

Il y a la marque origea aussi maintenant chez Jardiland.

Je ne suis pas spécialiste, je vous mets la compo :

Viandes et sous produits animaux (dont Dinde fraîche 30%, protéines de poulet déshydratées 17%), Légumes, graisse de poulet, sous produits d'orignie végétale (pulpe de betterave, Extrait de Yucca 0,03%, Extrait de Chardon-Marie - Silybum marianum L. 0,02%), Levure ( Produit de levure MOS 0,2%), Graines de lin, Farine d'algues marines (0,3%), Fruits (Tiges d'ananas déshydratées - Ananas sativus L. 0,02%, Grenade déshydratée - Punica granatum 0,02%, Fruit de rose musquée déshydraté- Rosa Canina L.R., Pendulina L. 0,002, Mûre déshydratée - Rubus ideaus L. 0,0006%).

On les a prises pour Benji en dépannage et il les supporte vraiment vraiment bien, mieux que les maxima grain free.


Edit : et les additifs :
Vitamine A 22500 UI, vitamine D3 1550 UI, vitamine E (Alpha-tocophérol acétate) 190 mg, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 67 mg, carbonate ferreux 70 mg, oxyde de manganèse 88 mg, sulfate de zinc monohydraté 211 mg, iodure de potassium 5.04 mg, selenite de sodium 0.39 mg

----------


## vans

Sous produit animaux = plume, bec, .... 
Donc à eviter.

----------


## Tagyca

Bonjour, ma soeur vient de découvrir la marque Dog's Love et me demande ce que j'en pense.   Comme perso je n'y connais rien, j'ai survolé plusieurs pages de ce post, mais je ne vois pas de référence à cette marque, je viens donc vous demander vos lumières !   Le lien là :
http://www.dogslove.fr/produktinform...rockennahrung/
Elle a une cairnette de bientôt 2 ans qui était jusque-là aux RC, là, oui, je sais, pas bien...  Et c'est bien pour ça que je la pousse à changer !

----------


## lilou 92

Je n'arrive pas à voir la compo analytique

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui pareil, d'après les ingrédients pour le sec il semble y avoir beaucoup de féculents (surtout si la viande en premier est fraîche, ce qui n'est pas franchement précisé), mais il faudrait l'analyse pour être sûr.

edit :
http://www.meiko.ch/index.cfm?shopca...nt=shop&spr=fr
les 3 sont des 26/14 et donc 39% de glucides digestibles, bof.

----------


## Houitie

Merci pour les infos plus haut, je n'avais pas eu le temps de venir voir; Je lui transmets !

----------


## Tagyca

Alors après recherches, j'ai fini par dénicher une compo analytique des dog's love poisson là :
http://www.truffaut.com/produit/alim...4/283779/25210
et agneau là :
http://www.truffaut.com/produit/alim...4/283773/25210
et dinde là :
http://www.truffaut.com/produit/alim...4/283781/25210

----------


## arcos42

bonjour a tous.
Alors voila j'ai un amstaff qui va avoir 11 ans et qui est nourri au orijen senior qui au passage sont de très bonne croquette et on resolu pas mal de boiterie du a l'arthrose mais bon financièrement pas top lol.
je cherche un compromis entre bonne croquette et prix un peu moins élevé,du coup j'ai contacter le nutritionniste de nlcn par mail en lui expliquant la situation et en lui demandant ce qu'il pensait des croquette nutragold car on m'en avait parler et voici sa réponse.

Je pense du bien du NG PRO BREEDER , la grosse différence avec l'ORIJEN  est qu'il n'appartient pas à la catégorie des 'sans céréales' avec notamment la présence d'un peu de maïs, 5 à 10% des chiens environ peuvent présenter une intolérance au maïs pouvant entrainer des selles molles et des souci de peau , mais pour l"immense majorité , avec un produit de la qualité du NG PRO BREEDER,cela se passe très bien, nous avons des clients éleveurs qui achètent ce produit à la palette depuis plusieurs années.

La question est de savoir si un chien de 10 ans , même athlétique,a encore besoin d'un produit si riche ?

Si vous pensez que oui, regardez alors le WOLFOOD BREEDING qui ne contient pas de maïs.
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd436ma41.html

Si votre chien est maintenant plus sédentaire, pour rester sur du SANS CEREALE abordable, je vous conseille :
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd440ma10.html 

Alors déjà pensez vous qu'un produit riche peu poser problème a mon chien sachant qu'il garde toujours son poids de forme.

J'ai regarder les wolfood breeding et elle on l'air pas mal qu'en pensez vous ?

je vous avoue que les josera canard pomme de terre me tente pas trop. 

j'aimerai avoir vos avis sur ces propositions ?

Ou avez vous des propositions a me faire car il y a tellement de croquette qu'on devient perdu?
merci d'avance.

----------


## vans

Pour un chien de 11 ans, je partirai plus sur des croquettes moins grasses que celles proposées et avec des chrondro/gluco pour les articulations.
Par exemple, il y a en sans céréales : wolfood poulet, wolfood agneau/canard, gosbi grain free, Acana wild prairie, ...
Avec céréales : gosbi poulet, gosbi agneau, Josera sensi (je les trouve mieux que les sans céréales), ....

----------


## arcos42

Merci pour votre reponse .donc voila je m'interesse plus a la gamme wolfood
Alors j'ai regarder un peu et niveau chondro/gluco les 3 gammes en possede en meme quantite donc de ce cote la ca va .
La gamme breeding est un 32/20 et la gamme poulet 32/18 vous penser quel sont vraiment plus grasse?
Je m'y connait pas enormement meme si j'ai lu beaucoup de page sur ce forum  c'est pour ca que je demande des avis.
La gamme breeding m'interesse niveau prix et ses sac de 15kg .apres si vous me dite qu'il y a une reele difference je veut bien en changer.
C'est vrai qu'au niveau du poids mon chien n'a jamais grossi il a toujours eu son poids de forme pourtant la il est au orijen senior et maxima quand il etait plus jeune.
Malgre ses 11 ans il toujours la peche meme si il a tendance a dormir un peu plus mais la plus part du temps il court dehors comme un petit fou lol.
Donc voila mon interrogation entre les breeding et les poulet

[

----------


## vans

Les orijen senior sont à 15% de matière grasse donc moins que wolfood. Les deux gammes de Wolfood n'ont que 2% de matière grasse de différence, cela peut tres bien ne rien faire un chien et pas à un autre. Il faut tester  
Si les breeding vous convient mieux niveau prix, testez les dans un premier temps et si votre chien grossit soit vous diminuez la quantité de la gamelle soit vous changez de gramme.

----------


## arcos42

Oui effectivement les orijen senior sont a 15%.Apres comme je le disait mon pepere n'a jamais trop bouger niveau poids donc je pense pas qu'il en prennent mais bon a tester je peut me tromper.Apres c'est vrai que ces gammes wolfood me font vraiment hesiter donc je vais encore un peu y reflechir le temps qu'il finissent ces orijen et voir si il y a d'autre avis sur le forum en tous cas je vous remercie pour ces reponses qui mon quand meme bien aider

----------


## bibouille

Quelqu'un parmi vous connait la marque Atavik ? Ma véto en fait la pub, mais c'est cher....
Par contre, au niveau des taux de calcium, phosphore, et cendres, qui peut me rappeler les normes à privilégier ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## MuzaRègne

cendres globales en dessous de 8 - 8.5% de préférence
Ca/P entre 1 et 1.2 idéalement pour un adulte ou un chiot de grde race, 1.2 à 1.4 pour un chiot de petite race
(pour un adulte on peut être moins exigeant, globalement entre 1 et 2)
Ca (et P donc) pas trop au dessus de 1%.

----------


## bibouille

Merci MuzaRègne. Je vais vérifier tout ça.

----------


## aurore

Je ne retrouve plus la liste qui récapitule toutes les marques de croquettes, des meilleures aux moins géniales: ce n'était pas page 520???  ::

----------


## MuzaRègne

Faut pas s'y fier ça change tout le temps, des marques sont créées, d'autres disparaissent, une marque de qualité devient de la merde, et inversement ....

----------


## aurore

> Faut pas s'y fier ça change tout le temps, des marques sont créées, d'autres disparaissent, une marque de qualité devient de la merde, et inversement ....


Génial... Il ne pourrait pas y avoir un truc simple et pérenne une fois de temps en temps, histoire de se simplifier un peu la vie???

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Le probleme est qu'il y a de plus en plus de marques et de nouveautes dans les mariages d'ingredients, qu'on s'y perd. Je pense que lorsqu'on a trouve un aliment qui convient sur tous les plans (composants analytiques, digestibilite etc) est de s'y tenir. Pour ma part je n'essaierai pas des menus exotiques genre kangourou, bison et autres arguments marketing qui plaisent au maitre.

----------


## cristanya

La page c'est 358:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html

----------


## lili-vanille

*Cette mise à jour date de quand s'il vous plait ?*




> Mise à jour de la liste page 198 des croquettes avec ou sans céréales de qualité (sauf les sans céréales en bas de liste)
> 
> 
> *La liste des croquettes sans céréales : (ne se valent pas toutes)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## vans

Je dirai dans les 2-3 ans

----------


## lili-vanille

Ah......

----------


## vans

Apres les conseils restent les mêmes, faut juste s'habituer à décrypter les étiquettes 😉

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour
Moi, je suis complètement perdue dans toutes les marques et compositions (du coup je suis passée à la ration ménagère pour mes 3 chiens) mais j'ai une requête : serait-il possible d'avoir un récapitulatif simple des taux essentiels, du style protéines : entre 24 et ..., cendres : < 8 ...etc et re-décrypter simplement les compositions : viande de volaille OK, sous-produit animal KO, farine de ... 
si quelqu'un s'y connait suffisamment et accepte de passer un peu de temps , je suis vraiment preneuse et l'en remercie vivement
 :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

déjà fait:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## MuzaRègne



----------


## Féhia

Bonjour,

Je viens vers cette communauté en espérant pouvoir adapter au mieux les croquettes aux besoins de ma Bouvier Bernois qui va avoir 6 ans et qui vient d'être "stérilisée" (par obligation médicale suite à une infection de l'utérus).

Depuis un peu plus d'une année, j'achète les croquettes Yock Adultes Grande races. Alors, j'ai bien lu que Yock n'a pas forcément une bonne vitrine ici et effectivement, en regardant le document "Comment choisir un aliment industriel", tous les critères ne sont pas terribles (mais existe t'il des croquettes parfaites !?!), mais je ne pense pas non plus, aujourd'hui en tout cas, que leurs croquettes soit si mauvaises..

Bref, au vu de l'âge de ma chienne et de son opération récente, je dois passer à d'autres croquettes et comme il y a une bonne année, je me renseigne sur les croquettes d'aujourd'hui et j'espère que vous pourrez m'apporter davantage de précisions dans l'univers des croquettes très, trop, commercial.

J'ai donc un Bouvier Bernois femelle de 6 ans et stérile. Activité normale = promenades familiale régulière. Pas de problème de surpoids particulier. Problème récurrent (beaucoup moins depuis les croquettes Yock) de hotspot.

Ma première question est : faut-il des croquettes pour chien stérile ou pour chien senior ?

J'ai regardé les croquettes matures Yock qui m'ont beaucoup moins séduite que les croquettes adultes. Un éleveur m'a parlé des croquettes Husse, mais leur composition ne m'inspire pas confiance au vu des critères énoncés sur ce site. Les croquettes Orijen semble intéressante, mais le coût et la provenance (les français ne font rien de bien ?) me freine... Pour le budget je suis à 50-60 par mois pour les croquettes.

Quelles marques me conseillez-vous ou que donnez-vous comme croquette à votre chien si les deux profils sont similaires ? J'étudierai après par moi-même, en m'aidant de votre fiche récapitulative, vos propositions  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## vans

J'arrive pas à voir la compo des Yock mais sur ce que j'ai lu sur d'autre forum, le premier ingrédient est des céréales donc pas top.
Si les hotspot sont lié à l'alimentation, il faudrait changer la source animal, c'est a dire d'essayer l'agneau ou le poisson et surtout diminuer les céréales.
Pour un chien de grande taille de 6 ans, je privilégierai la présence de chondro pour commencer à aider les articulations.
Comme exemple de croquettes avec et sans céréales de bonne qualité, il y a : orijen, acana, gosbi, Applaws, Totw (mais attention aux taux de minéraux), maxima, wolfood, ... Ce sont les marques les plus connues

----------


## Féhia

Merci pour votre premier retour.

Je prends bonne note de vos conseils. Concernant les problèmes de peau (hotspot) n'est-ce pas les Omega 6 qui joue un rôle ?
Concernant les différentes marques, il y en a déjà que j'ai regardé et qui effectivement serait "mieux" comparé à ce que j'ai pu voir jusqu'à présent. Par contre, aucune n'est française : n'y a t'il donc aucune marque française sachant faire des croquettes adaptées à nos chiens !?!


Concernant les croquettes Yock, voici les détails pour un sac "Adulte Grandes Races 25 kg et plus" (les croquettes actuelles de ma chienne). Cela permettra aussi à ceux qui se demande si les Yocks sont bien de pouvoir y réfléchir ici.

Composition
Viandes et sous-produits animaux (dont volaille 14% à partir de volaille déshydratée, volaille fraîche 10%), céréales (dont riz 4%), huiles et graisses, sous-produits d'origine végétales (dont inuline 0,8%), substances minérales, levures.

Constituants analytiques
Protéine brute = 28%
Matières grasses brutes = 17%
Cellulose brute = 2,5%
Cendres brutes = 7%
Calcium = 1,6%
Omega 3 = 0,36%
Omega 6 = 2,25%

Additifs /kg (version simplifié)
Vitame A, D3 et E
Sulfate de zinc mono-hydraté, ferreux et cuivrique penta-hydraté
Oxyde manganeux
Iodure de potassium
Sélénite de sodium
Conservateur, antioxygènes.

(j'essaie d'ajouter la composition des croquettes mature prochainement)

----------


## manidex

J'ai un chien croisé beauceron husky, stérilisé,  avec des allergies alimentaires assez mal déterminées (j'ai trouvé quelque chose qui lui convient et j'avoue n'avoir pas cherché plus loin du coup).
Il mange des purizon au poisson, et depuis les démangeaisons ont disparu, ainsi que la perte excessive de poils, la recherche obsessionnelle de nourriture et les selles trop fréquentes. Peut être que cela pourrait être adapté pour votre chien?

----------


## MuzaRègne

sous-produits >>> poubelle ! Cela contient des déchets type plumes, poil, corne ...

----------


## vans

Féhia, merci pour la compo. 
Comme MuzaRègne, j'oublierai vite cette marque pour passer à autre chose de bien mieux. 
Les hotspots peuvent venir de plusieurs choses, piqûre d'insecte, peau sèche, pli, .... Les omegas peuvent aider mais s'il s'agit d'une allergie alimentaire cela n'aidera pas forcement. 
Des marques françaises de bonne qualité, j'en connais pas.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Natyka, Nutrivet = français, Platinum (je crois), après en européen Farmina (italien), Alpha Spirit / Maxima / Gosbi (espagne) ...

edit : platinum a l'air allemand ou luxembourgeois, pardon

----------


## vans

Platinum est bien luxembourgeoise  :: 
Natyka (je l'ai oublié celle là) est française mais leurs produits viennent de l’Europe. Pareil pour Nutrivet.

----------


## Féhia

Merci pour vos précisions et les marques.

Je vais regarder en détail tout cela et je vous fait un retour début de semaine prochaine  :Smile:

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il paraît que Monge, c'est français aussi.

----------


## Féhia

Monge est en Italie de ce que j'ai pu trouver. De plus, la composition des croquettes ne semble pas "intéressante" au vu des critères énoncés sur ce site !?!

Concernant les croquettes Yock, voici les détails pour un sac "Mature" (les croquettes que j'aurai choisie avant de trouver ce site). Cela permettra aussi à ceux qui se demande si les Yocks sont bien de pouvoir y réfléchir ici (personnellement, je ne comprends/connais pas la moitié des ingrédients...).

Composition
Protéines de volaille déshydratée (15%), riz (14%), maïs entier, flocon de maïs, brisure de flocon de maïs, farine de poisson (7,5%), creton, pulpe de betterave (4%), levure, hydrolysat de volaille, graisse animale, fibres cellulosiques (1,5%), poudre d'oeuf, argile, fructo-oligosaccharides (0,7%), sel, carbonate de calcium, extrait de paroi de levure chlorure de potassium.

Constituants analytiques
Protéine brute = 27%
Matières grasses brutes = 10%
Cellulose brute = 2,5%
Cendres brutes = 8%
Calcium = 1,2%
Phosphore = 0,9%

Additifs /kg (version simplifié)
Vitame A, D3, E et B1
Biotine
Taurine
E6/Zinc ; E5/Manganèse ; E4/Cuivre ; E2/Iode ; E8/Sélénium
Conservateur, antioxygènes.

----------


## confetti

Bonjour, 
je donne des gosbi exclusive à mes chiens chiken  /rice , lamb/rice , grain free ..... ce qui me frappe c'est que toutes leur croquettes sont très foncées , voire noire ..... savez-vous pourquoi ? 

Merci pour vos éventuelles réponses

----------


## Féhia

Après avoir fait un tour des marques proposées, il est vrai que les croquettes Orijen semblent bien mais malheureusement "trop chère" pour mon budget. Du coup, j'ai retenues deux marques par lesquelles je suis tentées et qui sont dans mon budget.

Je vous donne les compositions ci-dessous en précisant en choix 1 celle qui me semble la plus intéressante, le choix 02 est un peu plus "made in France". Je suis ouvert à votre remarques/critiques  :Smile: 

(@Vans, je ne trouve pas l'indication précisant la présence de "chondro" dans les croquettes choisies, sauf sur celles d'Orijen !?!)




> *Choix 01 :* *Purizon Single Meat Adult poulet, potiron - sans céréales*
> 
> Composition
> 33,5 % de protéines de poulet (partiellement déshydratées et hydrolysées), 25 % de viande de volaille fraîche, flocons de pommes de terre, 3,5 % de graisse de volaille, 3 % de dés de potiron (déshydratés), pulpe de betterave déshydratée (sans sucre), 3 % d'uf (déshydraté), graines de lin, levure de biere (déshydratée), lignocellulose, huile de saumon, huile de tournesol, chlorure de sodium, mélange d'herbes séchées (romarin, feuilles de pissenlit, persil, camomille, ortie, plantain lancéolé, millepertuis), 0,2 % d'extrait de levure (riche en mannan-oligosaccharides et bêta-glucanes), baies d'aronia (déshydratées), mûres (déshydratées), cranberries (déshydratées).
> 
> Constituants analytiques
> Protéine brute = 34%
> Matières grasses brutes = 17%
> fibres brutes = 3%
> ...





> *Choix 02 : Nutrivet INNE Balance (Dietetic & Care)**
> Pièce jointe 326247
> *

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Un grand merci à Poupoune73 et Muzaregne pour les précieuses informations
Je continue de nourrir mes chiens avec des croquettes le matin (et ration ménagère le soir) alors j'ai un peu regardé les compo de croquettes (ils sont actuellement aux platinium mais ne réussissent plus à mon galgo)

Que pensez-vous de cette composition : ENA =29 CA/P = 1,31
*
INGRÉDIENTS*
Viande de poulet déshydratée (23,3%), viande fraîche de poulet (20%), pomme de terre déshydratée, pois déshydraté, graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave, graine de lin, oeufs déshydratés, protéines hydrolysées, levure, huile de poisson, carotte déshydratée, purée de tomates déshydratée, algue séchée, chlorure de sodium, glucosamine, hydroclorure de chondroïtine. 
*ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS/Kg*
Vitamine A 15000 IU/kg ; Vitamine D3 1200 IU/kg ; Vitamine E 150 IU/kg ; Vitamine K 1 mg/kg
Potassium 0,5 % ; Fer 140 mg/kg ; Iode 2 mg/kg ; Cuivre 10 mg/kg ; Zinc 45 mg/kg ; Sélénium 0.2 mg/kg ; Sodium 0,3 %
*ANALYSE*
Protéines brutes (min)    31,5 %
Matières grasses brutes (min)    19,5 %
Fibres Brutes (max)    3,5 %
Cendres Brutes (max)    6,5 %
Humidité (max)    10,0 %
Calcium    1,25 %
Phosphore    0,95 %
Magnésium    0,09 %
Oméga 6    2,7 %
Oméga 3    1,0 %
Glucosamine    250 mg/kg
Chondroïtine    250 mg/kg
Energie métabolisable    3989 Kcal/kg

----------


## vans

Confetti: sa me choc pas plus que sa la couleur des croquettes. Je vais bientot passé au junior lamb and fish et elles sont beaucoup moins foncés que celle que tu cites. 

Féhia : je partierai plus sur les purizon mais sache que plusieur personne qui les ont testé, on arrêté. Selle liquide.
Quand mon chien etait au purizon puppy tout ce passait bien puis passé au purizon poulet, les selles sont devenu molle.
Purizon ne contient pas de condro mais tu peux acheter un complément en poudre ou en comprimé et faire des cures de temps en temps.
Purizon sort beaucoup de nouvelle gamme en ce moment, je connais pas cette nouvelle compo que tu as mis en choix 1. La présence de poulet hydrolysé me plait pas. Regarde la compo adult poulet poisson, elle est bcp mieux.

UnePODetmoi: elles sont pas mal, peut etre un peu grasse mais si ton chien bouge cela ne posera pas de probleme.

----------


## Féhia

Hmmm... Y a toujours le petit détail qui ennuie dans les croquettes, d'où l'importance d'y regarder à plusieurs ^^ Je me suis donc penché un peu plus sur le terme '"hydrolisée" et effectivement, ce n'est pas super. Quant à savoir ce qu'ils veulent dire par "partiellement" : est-ce uniquement partiellement déshydratée ou c'est aussi partiellement hydrolisée et qu'elle quantité est définie par partiellement !?!

J'ai regardé les croquettes Adult poulet poisson, et cela semble effectivement mieux, mais hors de prix pour moi : en gros, j'en ai pour 115€ par mois, autant prendre des Orijen  :Smile: 

Pour le coup, les croquettes nutrivet ne serait-elle pas mieux ? Je vois que mon image de la composition à été bloqué, du coup, voici le lien avec la "fiche technique" à télécharger en bas de page pour avoir le détail : http://www.nutrivet.fr/fr/inne-chien...080533122.html

----------


## Adibou

Quelle galère ses croquettes ...

Benji était jusqu'alors au Maxima, que je trouvais chez Botanic, très pratique pour nous et bon rapport qualité/prix avec les promos, la carte de fidélité etc, on s'en sortait pour ~ 3.60€/kg 

A Bruxelles, impossible de trouver en magasin autre chose que Proplan/RC/Hill's, on doit donc passer commande sur internet.

Sauf que le choix est immense !

On aimerait rester dans la même gamme de prix, j'ai donc "repéré" 2 marques : Lukullus et Josera (sur Zooplus). Malgré toutes vos explications, j'ai énormément de mal à déchiffrer (je pense que c'est moi qui fait un blocage ...). Si d'autres marques dans ces budgets (sachant qu'on prend des sacs de 13-15kgs) n'hésitez pas.

Pour le gros : croisé épagneul/cocker 15-17kgs de poids de forme, il a 15 ans mais toutes ses dents et est encore TRES actif (2h de promenade quotidienne sans soucis). Aucun problème de santé particulier.

Voilà, vous savez tout, un peu d'aide ? (faut que je commande rapidement, je m'y prends toujours au dernier moment, d'où la praticité d'aller en magasin )

----------


## May-May

Je galère aussi...

Les chiens ont bien perdu avec les Acana Light & fit. Le souci, c'est qu'elles sont trop petites et que Lilou ne prend pas le temps de les mâcher, elle les gobe tout rond, donc sa gamelle ne dure que quelques secondes et elle ne pense qu'à bouffer (c'est vraiment apparu avec ces croquettes).
Je regarde un peu ce que je peux prendre, mais comme je ne connais pas vraiment la taille des croquettes...

Qu'est ce qu'il y aurait comme croquettes "Light" (entre guillemets, il ne faut pas qu'elles soient estampillées light, mais il faut qu'elles soient le moins grasses possibles) qui serait suffisamment grosses pour éviter qu'elle ne les gobe ?

----------


## Houitie

Et lui donner dans une gamelle spécifique pour les chiens gloutons style ça ? http://www.albertlechien.fr/s/31563_...jkkaAhBu8P8HAQ

Ou les envoyer dans la pelouse (je fais ça de temps en temps pour Hestia, qui a de moins en moins de croquettes parce que le 50% barf et 50% croquettes je lache un peu vers le 100% barf)

----------


## Quaraba

Et en réhydratant les croquettes ? quand je le fais Gotha mange moins vite.

----------


## May-May

> Et en réhydratant les croquettes ? quand je le fais Gotha mange moins vite.


C'est encore pire quand elles sont en bouillie (j'ai tenté plusieurs jours, ça fait juste de la soupe qu'elle aspire tout pareil  :: 

J'ai une balle à croquettes, mais j'aimerais qu'elle mâche, et qu'elle arrête de les gober. J'aimerais vraiment des croquettes plus grosses.
Clairement ces croquettes ne lui conviennent pas, donc le but est vraiment d'en changer  ::

----------


## monloulou

Je doute que les croquettes plus grosses freinent les gobeurs de bouffe 
Les miens sont aussi aspirateurs à croquettes le matin, un peu moins avec la gamelle maison le soir, et encore moins lorsque je les sépare, ce sont des goinfres !

----------


## May-May

Quand elle essayait de finir la gamelle de Belette (qui a d'autres croquettes, plus grosses, mais marqué de m*rde - c'est la chienne de mes parents donc je n'ai pas mon mot à dire même si j'ai essayé) elle prenait le temps de les mâcher et mangeait beaucoup moins vite.

Son comportement est vraiment apparu avec ces croquettes là   ::  Elle n'a jamais vraiment savouré, elle mange vite malgré tout mais là, c'est une catastrophe...

----------


## monloulou

> Quand elle essayait de finir la gamelle de Belette (qui a d'autres croquettes, plus grosses, mais marqué de m*rde - c'est la chienne de mes parents donc je n'ai pas mon mot à dire même si j'ai essayé) elle prenait le temps de les mâcher et mangeait beaucoup moins vite.
> 
> c'était moins bon  ou croquettes molles
> 
> Son comportement est vraiment apparu avec ces croquettes là   Elle n'a jamais vraiment savouré, elle mange vite malgré tout mais là, c'est une catastrophe...


c'est meilleur 
je choisirai l'option croquettes bouillies pour caler en attendant de trouver des grossssses croquettes

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour May-may
ma podenca qui est un aspirateur à bouffe, mange beaucoup plus lentement avec une gamelle spéciale anti-glouton- vous pouvez déjà commencer en mettant les croquettes autour d'une boite de conserve au milieu d'une assiette plate - ca marche très bien  :Smile:

----------


## May-May

Comme dit j'ai ma balle à croquettes, ça marche bien, elle mange moins vite, mais ça n'empêche qu'elle les gobe. Je cherche vraiment à changer de croquettes, plutôt que des conseils sur comment la faire manger moins vite (puisque j'ai plusieurs astuces, mais là le problème ce sont vraiment les croquettes, qui ne lui conviennent pas  ::  )

----------


## Quaraba

Bon alors, prends les gosbi grain free taille maxi.

----------


## confetti

"  Confetti: sa me choc pas plus que sa la couleur des croquettes. Je vais bientot passé au junior lamb and fish et elles sont beaucoup moins foncés que celle que tu cites. "

MERCI VANS pour ta réponse , les cacas noirs aussi , bizarre non ??!!

J'ai adopté il y a un mois deux galgas d'Espagne , dont une assez maigre , elle aurait besoin de prendre un peu de poids , est-ce que les lamb junior seraient plus riche ? (elles ont environ deux ans )

----------


## vans

> "  Confetti: sa me choc pas plus que sa la couleur des croquettes. Je vais bientot passé au junior lamb and fish et elles sont beaucoup moins foncés que celle que tu cites. "
> 
> MERCI VANS pour ta réponse , les cacas noirs aussi , bizarre non ??!!
> 
> J'ai adopté il y a un mois deux galgas d'Espagne , dont une assez maigre , elle aurait besoin de prendre un peu de poids , est-ce que les lamb junior seraient plus riche ? (elles ont environ deux ans )


De rien  :: 
Au contraire si tu veux faire prendre du poids à tes loulou, il faut te baser sur les Gosbi poulet ou les grain free. Les Junior Lamb and fish sont beaucoup moins grasse. C'est pour sa que je change, mon chien a du bidou à perdre 
Si l'alimentation est foncé, à la sortie sa sera aussi foncé  


Pour ceux qui souhaitait passer au Orijen, je ne le ferai pas maintenant car elles sont en rupture de stock partout. Cela est du à limmense incendie qui à touché le Canada, l'usine était dans le coin. La production a du être stopper.

De mémoire, il me semble que les maxima/carnilove (saumon dinde)/ gosbi grain free sont de bonne taille. Mais un chien glouton reste un glouton même en prenant de grosse croquette.

----------


## vans

> Hmmm... Y a toujours le petit détail qui ennuie dans les croquettes, d'où l'importance d'y regarder à plusieurs ^^ Je me suis donc penché un peu plus sur le terme '"hydrolisée" et effectivement, ce n'est pas super. Quant à savoir ce qu'ils veulent dire par "partiellement" : est-ce uniquement partiellement déshydratée ou c'est aussi partiellement hydrolisée et qu'elle quantité est définie par partiellement !?!
> 
> J'ai regardé les croquettes Adult poulet poisson, et cela semble effectivement mieux, mais hors de prix pour moi : en gros, j'en ai pour 115 par mois, autant prendre des Orijen 
> 
> Pour le coup, les croquettes nutrivet ne serait-elle pas mieux ? Je vois que mon image de la composition à été bloqué, du coup, voici le lien avec la "fiche technique" à télécharger en bas de page pour avoir le détail : http://www.nutrivet.fr/fr/inne-chien...080533122.html


Sa va dépendre du conditionnement que tu prends. Plus le paquet est gros moins c'est cher  :: 
Mais faut garder à l'esprit qu'un paquet se garde environ 2 mois ouvert.
Pour ce qui est de ta question sur "partiellement hydrolisée", je ne pourrai pas répondre. Je me suis jamais posée réellement la question puisque quand la compo contient des ingrédients qui ne me convient pas, je regarde autre chose. Quelqu'un autre aura peut être la réponse.

----------


## speeder

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurais voulu avoir un conseil concernant de bonnes friandises pour mon chien croisé pinsher/shih tzu. En croquette nous lui donnons du Orijen et lui donnons avant comme friandise la marque isomega.
N'ayant plus en stock de biscuits et en cherchant un peu sur le net je suis tombé sur des friandises Gosbi (marque que je ne connaissais pas) :

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com/Chien/Gosbi/Friandise-gosbits/Croquettes-alimentation-chien-et-chat/pa8es1pd319ma27.html

Au niveau du prix et de la compo cela me semble pas mal, est ce que quelqu'un connait?

Merci d'avance

----------


## vans

Se sont de très bonne friandises, tu peux y aller sans problème  ::

----------


## speeder

merci, surtout qu'en cherchant un peu je ne trouve pas trop la provenance des biscuits isomega. Au moins là c'est clair ^^ merci en tout cas

----------


## Quaraba

Speeder: ce sont des friandises que j'achète régulièrement avec les dental gosbit et qui sont vraiment très bien.

----------


## Féhia

> Sa va dépendre du conditionnement que tu prends . Plus le paquet est gros moins c'est cher Mais faut garder à l'esprit qu'un paquet se garde environ 2 mois ouvert.
> Pour ce qui est de ta question sur "partiellement hydrolisée", je ne pourrai pas répondre. Je me suis jamais posée réellement la question puisque quand la compo contient des ingrédients qui ne me convient pas, je regarde autre chose. Quelqu'un autre aura peut être la réponse.



Effectivement, il y a des paquets de 13 kg : j'avais pourtant regardé et je n'ai vu que par paquet de 2 kg, cela me semblait étrange. Donc oui, niveau budget c'est mieux.

Le problème des selles liquides me chiffonne tout de même mais cela semble être un "effet indésirable" sur les croquettes sans céréales (ce problème est relaté dans les croquettes que j'ai regardé : Purizon, Nutrivet, Orijen, Maxima). Tous les chiens n'y sont pas sujet...

Enfin bref, faut bien se lancer, jespère juste que ma chienne « supportera » ces changements/tests.
Donc je vais partir en premier sur les « Nutrivet Dietetic & Care » et si cela ne convient pas, je testerai les « Purizon Adult poulet, poisson » pour finir sur les Orijen si besoin.

Merci pour vos conseils et je vous tiens informé  :Smile:

----------


## vans

Pour le problème de diarrhée, il faut généralement diminuer la quantité de la gamelle. Mais si ça passe vraiment pas, se sont les croquettes qui ne conviennent pas au chien.

----------


## May-May

Je refaisais le point concernant les ultra premium Direct, apparemment le souci c'était un taux de cendres trop élevé.

J'ai voulu regarder la gamme light, et les cendres, c'est la matière inorganique ?

*Composition*50% viandes-poissons
COMPOSITION: viandes déshydratées (agneau, porc), pois, tapioca, graisse de volaille, caroube, fécule de pomme de terre, pulpe de betterave, huile de poisson 1% (min. 10% DHA), chlorure de sodium, pomme, fructo et manno-oligosaccharides, sulfate de chrondroïtine et glucosamine, lécithines, extraits de romarin et agrumes, plantes (thym, fenouil et fleur de camomille).
CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES: Protéines: 30%, Teneur en matières grasses: 16%, Fibre brute: 3,5%, Acides gras insaturés Oméga-6: 2 %, Matière inorganique: 8,5%, Humidité: 8%, Calcium: 1,5%, Phosphore: 1,0%,  Acides gras insaturés Oméga-3: 0,47%.
ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS (Au Kg): vitamine A: 20.000UI, vitamine D3: 1.500UI, vitamine E: 400UI, taurine: 1.500mg, carnitine: 400mg, E4 (cuivre): 13mg, E1 (fer): 46mg, E2 (iode): 5mg, E8 (sélénium): 0,3mg, E5 (manganèse): 58mg, E6 (Zinc): 200mg, DL-méthionine: 200mg. _Avec antioxydants naturels d’extraits végétaux._

----------


## MuzaRègne

oui, et 8.5 % ça va c'est acceptable même si pas "idéal"

----------


## bouba92

Oui mais 34% de glucides, ça me parait beaucoup!

----------


## Quaraba

Alors pourquoi l'appelle t-on light si il y a 34% de glucides?

----------


## MuzaRègne

"light" ça a à voir avec l'apport calorique global, pas avec les glucides. Encore que là à 400 kcal / 100g, il n'est même pas très bas. 30/16 c'est pas franchement light, bon, après chaque fabricant fait comme il le sent, et en tout cas il ne faut pas s'imaginer qu'ils vont baisser les glucides pour un aliment light, ce n'est quasi jamais le cas par rapport aux aliments entretien pour une même gamme. Les protéines, c'est cher  ::

----------


## May-May

Ben vous faites bien de me le dire, le but étant de maintenir leur poids (sans leur en faire perdre, ils ont perdu leur gras  :: )...

Merci

----------


## bouba92

C'est vraiment grave de donner des croq avec 9.5 de cendres?

----------


## vans

A long terme, cela risque d'épuiser les reins

----------


## Féhia

> Pour le problème de diarrhée, il faut généralement diminuer la quantité de la gamelle. Mais si ça passe vraiment pas, se sont les croquettes qui ne conviennent pas au chien.


C'est noté, merci à nouveau pour ce conseil. Je viens de recevoir le premier paquet (en promo à 50€) et commence la transition dès ce soir.

Concernant le taux de cendre, j'ai lu une réponse détaillée et qui me semblait pertinente sur un autre forum, mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver. En gros, ne regardez que le taux de cendre n'est pas suffisant pour dire si la croquette est "problématique" ou non, il y a d'autres paramètres qui influence et parfois des taux à 9% sont mieux qu'à 8%.
Bref, si je le retrouve, je vous l'ajoute ici.

----------


## bouba92

C'est fou quand même je regarde le taux de glucides dans les croquettes woolf of wilderness : autour de 40% ( en prenant 10% d'humidité, car ils ne l'indiquent pas)! C'est vraiment n'importe quoi!

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui hein ! Ne pas mettre de céréales, choisir un nom qui contient "wolf", "wild" (plus c'est graou, mieux c'est !), ça n'empêche pas de faire de la merde, hélas ...

----------


## bouba92

Il faut vraiment tout scruté et ne pas se fier à leur blabla marketing sinon on se fait avoir en beauté!!

----------


## vans

Malheureusement, c'est le but du marketing. Les plus critiques ne tomberont pas dans le piège mais les autres iront la tête la première. Tout ça pour le pognon (comme d'habitude  )

----------


## Bolinette

Je suis repartie dans la prise de tête avec les croquettes de Pita. Pour des raisons de logistique, je l'avais passée à Maxima grain free mini (pas besoin de commander et prix correct). Sauf qu'elle grossit (normal avec 19% MG), donc j'ai pris la gamme sénior qui n'a que 14 % MG. Sauf que j'ignore pourquoi, mais ces idiots ont fait des croquettes énormes, plus de 1 cm. Donc elle ne veut pas trop les manger, sauf si je les fait tremper, mais ça enlève le côté mastication. 
J'avais dans l'idée de prendre des Acana Light and Fit, mais impossible de les trouver en petit sac et 13 kg c'est trop. Pareil pour les origen senior.
J'ai bien vu les gosbi vet diet, mais elles sont limites en protéines, seulement 22 %.

Je sais plus quoi faire...

----------


## vans

La mastication des croquettes ne sert à rien chez le chien, ce n'est pas suffisant. Se sont les longues mastications qui nettoyent les dents. Donc un gros nonos cartilagineux cela suffit.
Tremper les croquettes, c'est meme mieux. 
Les origen senior existent en paquet de 2,27kg mais le prix fait peur (10/kg environ)

----------


## Quaraba

Pour ceux qui cherchent de grandes croquettes:


"gosbi grain free taille maxi"

----------


## May-May

Effectivement !

Là j'ai commandé les Applaws Adult Large Breed, on verra ce que ça va donner.

----------


## Louna

Bonsoir. 
Je vous explique: J'ai 3 chiens. Un croisé Berger Allemand/Malinois de 16 mois, un Bouledogue de bientôt 2 ans et un Berger Australien de 4 mois.
Ils sont actuellement aux Carnilove Lamb Wild Boar et tout se passe bien mais ça me revient très cher. et je traverse actuellement un passage très difficile financièrement... J'ai la possibilité d'avoir les Maxima grain free à un tarif très intéressant mais on me dit qu'elles ont baissé de qualité... Apparement, beaucoup rencontre de gros soucis (surtout avec la digestion) depuis quelques mois.
Je recherche une croquette sans céréales hautement digestible avec un bon rapport qualité prix le temps que ça aille mieux.

Je précise que mon croisé BA est coprophage et que quand il était aux croquettes avec plus d'amidon, comme certaines croquettes "Low grain", il mangeait ses crottes. Où si il mange certaines choses qui ne s'assimilent pas complètement et qui ressortent telles quelles (des os par exemple). Donc il me faut absolument du super digestible... 

Est ce que quelqu'un utilise les Maxima grain free sans problème?
Est ce que vous connaissez les "Optimus" de chez Zoomalia?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## calypso

> Effectivement !
> 
> Là j'ai commandé les Applaws Adult Large Breed, on verra ce que ça va donner.


J'ai pas été convaincu par ces croquettes, elles sont très friables, j'avais énormément de poudre de croquettes concassées au fond du sac (et beaucoup de croquettes "cassées", donc de plus petites tailles et mes deux chiens les gobaient sans mâcher).

----------


## May-May

Je viens de voir ça oui, pas mal de poudre dans le fond des deux sacs. En tout cas Lilou a quand même pris le temps de mâcher les deux que je lui ai donné, alors qu'elle gobe les acana. A voir par la suite donc.




> Bon alors, prends les gosbi grain free taille maxi.


Tu les commande où ? Je ne les ai trouvé que sur un seul site pour le moment (nature d*g)

----------


## LANCASTER

Moi, j'utilise (enfin mes toutous) les croquettes SIERRE MOUNTAIN CANINE à l'agneau roti. Pour l'instant, quelques résultats, cela fait 1 semaine que j'ai changé leur alimentation. Mes toutous font de la concurrence avec les vaches, à mon très grand regret, et ensuite, ils crachent, crachent, ils irritent leur trachée et puis du sang et direction le véto.

Un éducateur canin m'a dit qu'ils ne devaient pas faire cela, il m'a conseillé cette alimentation, sur le site j'ai vu un autre produit. J'attends de voir si d'ici la fin du mois ils continuent à vouloir imiter "les vaches" je changerai encore une fois leurs croquettes.

----------


## Quaraba

May-May: je les commande sur "nourrir comme la nature".

----------


## May-May

Ha oui, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait les deux tailles ! Merci !

----------


## lili2000

> J'avais dans l'idée de prendre des Acana Light and Fit, mais impossible de les trouver en petit sac et 13 kg c'est trop. Pareil pour les origen senior.


http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...Fekp0wodfBwLvg
http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/a...w=&match=&tri=

----------


## sebG26

> Bonsoir. 
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un utilise les Maxima grain free sans problème?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


moi, aucun problème, cela doit dépendre des lots

le soucis a été évoqué sur NCLN 

*Réponse de NCLN*
		possible
 		 			MAXIMA GF a pu être un peu moins bien assimilable pendant une  période au cours de laquelle le fabricant a mis en place un nouveau  matériel , nous avons eu quelques signalements dans ce sens.
Le  problème est semble-t-il résolu mais il existe des alternatives comme le  WOLFOOD Breeding ou le JOSERA SENSI ADULT qui peuvent aussi convenir à  votre chien.




*Réponse de NCLN*
		en voie de résolution
 		 			Vous n'êtes pas le seul à nous avoir signalé une baisse de qualité  de cette référence, nous avons fait remonter l'information au fabricant  qui a évoqué un petit souci de réglage de nouvelles machines à la  fabrication , le problème est en voie de résolution.

----------


## merelou merelou

bonjour je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'aurais besoin d'avis car j'ai un aussies qui été sous croquette royal canin gastro intestinale mais on c'est aperçu qu'il faisait une allergie alimantaire car les selles sont molles donc mon veto ma dit de prendre royal canin hypoallergenic  mais j'aimerais savoir si les hypoallergenic de chez husse sont bien car j'aimerai me servir la bas car je prend déjà chez eux pour les chats

----------


## Féhia

Je ne serai vous répondre avec précision, mais j'ai lu sur ce forum que la marque Husse a été une bonne marque de croquettes, mais que cela n'est plus le cas. Mais je pense toujours mieux que des Royal Canin de toute façon.

Pour une réponse plus précise des membres plus pointu sur le sujet, je pense qu'il faudrait détailler les "caractéristiques" de votre chien et pourquoi selle molle = allergie alimentaire !?!

----------


## vans

> bonjour je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'aurais besoin d'avis car j'ai un aussies qui été sous croquette royal canin gastro intestinale mais on c'est aperçu qu'il faisait une allergie alimantaire car les selles sont molles donc mon veto ma dit de prendre royal canin hypoallergenic  mais j'aimerais savoir si les hypoallergenic de chez husse sont bien car j'aimerai me servir la bas car je prend déjà chez eux pour les chats


Bonjour, 
Les allergies alimentaires sont plutot détectés par des soucis cutanés. Les selles molles sont dû à des troubles digestifs provoquer par l'alimentation (votre chien ne digère pas ses croquettes)
Les taux des croquettes Husse, sont trop bas, il est conseille au mini 25% de protéine et 12% de matiere grasse. Sur certaines gammes, il y a multiplication des ingrédients céréaliers, protéine hydrolisé, .... Il faut donc vous orienter vers une autre marque.

----------


## merelou merelou

merci de vos réponses en faite mon chien et un berger australien acheter ds un élevage mais quand je l'ai achter il avait la Gardiose donc il a un traitement lourd et long et mon veto la mis sous  royal canin gastro intestinale pour stopper la diarrhée mais depuis il il fais tjrs des selles molle donc mon veto ma dit de prendre les hypoallergenic de royal canin poyr voir si il ya une différence et depuis les selles sont dur et normal mais je voulais savoir si les hypoallergenic de husse sont aussi efficace  que royal canin hypoallergenic car il y a une différence de prix et j'ai écouter parler qu'elles étaient  mieux que royal canin  , je prends déjà  des husse pour mes chats et pas de problème c'est pourquoi je demande si il y en a qui les utilises pour les chiens

----------


## vans

Pour savoir si une croquette est bien digéré ou non, il faut tester. Chaque chien est différent, on ne peut pas prédire si telle ou telle croquette est bien assimilée par le chien.

Ton véto fait parti des véto qui n'y connaissent pas grand chose en alimentation et vend ce qu'il y a à son cabinet et à prix d'or pour des céréales.
Toutes les dénominations, hypoallergenique, gastro, light, .... sont du marketing donc attention. Il faut regarder les ingrédients et compo analytique. 

Pour te donner une idée des différentes marques de croquettes beaucoup mieux que RC, va à la page 358, il y a un listing sur le post de Yenz (milieu de page)

chez husse, seul la gamme chiot est la moins pire mais comme je le disais plus haut multiplication des céréales (riz, forment) présence de prot hydrolysé (plume, bec, ...), rapport Ca/P trop élevé, .... pas assez de viande.

Perso, même si mes chats sont au husse, je les prendrais pas pour mon chien. Il y a bien mieux pour le même prix.

----------


## merelou merelou

merci pour ta réponse ça m'aide bien je vais tester des croquettes pour mon loulou merci beaucoup

----------


## Féhia

Bonjour,

Me voilà à la moitié de la transition (je le fais très progressivement  :Smile: )avec les croquettes sans céréales de Nutrivet et pour le moment, tout se passe très bien. Pas de problème de selle molle ou diarrhée ou vomissement. Je regrette uniquement l'épaisseur des croquettes Nutrivet qui est faible pour mon gros chien, mais bon.. Voyons voir la suite !

Nouvelle interrogation car je me suis intéressé aux friandises "soin dentaire" que je donne à ma Bouvier Bernois : Dentastix = pleins de céréales.
Je commande mes croquettes sur zooplus. Que me conseillerez-vous en marque pour remplacer ? Sachant qu'il est proposé ces marques là :

Pedigree | 8in1 Delights | Chewies | Friandises naturelles | Greenies | Barkoo | Bosch | Hunter | Vitakraft | Divers | Bay-o-Pet | Beneful | Delibest | Dentafun

----------


## vans

Bonne nouvelle pour la transition  :Smile: 
Pour le "soin dentaire", je te conseille plus un os charnu de type genou de veau ( à ne surtout pas cuire)
Certaine personne utilisent les bois de cerf mais je sais pas ce que cela vaut.

Zooplus propose pas mal de viande séché que tu peux donner en friandise mais n'aura pas d'effet sur les dents de ta bouvier bernois car en deux coups de dents, il n'y aura plus rien  ::

----------


## dedel

oui, fémur ou épaule de boeuf pour les dents, bien plus efficace que leurs friandises.
Bois de cerf je sais pas, j'ai essayé mais Blitz n'en a rien à faire

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour
j'ai encore besoin de vos avis éclairés pour cette nouvelle composition de croquettes Acana light
beaucoup d'ingrédients alors j'ai un doute ....
merci de vos retours

poulet désossé frais (16 %), poulet déshydraté (14 %), dinde déshydratée (14 %), lentilles roses, petits pois entiers, fibres de pois, abats de poulet frais (foie, coeur, rognons) (5 %), hareng déshydraté (5 %), oeufs entiers frais (4 %), plie entière fraîche (4 %), luzerne séchée au soleil (4 %), féveroles (4 %), lentilles vertes, pois jaunes entiers, gras de poulet (1 %), huile de hareng (1 %), cartilages de poulet frais (1 %), varech, citrouille fraîche, courge poivrée fraîche, panais frais, chou vert frais, épinards frais, feuilles de moutarde fraîches, feuilles de navet fraîches, carottes fraîches, pommes Red Delicious fraîches, poires Bartlett fraîches, foie de poulet lyophilisé, foie de dinde lyophilisé, canneberges entières fraîches, myrtilles entières fraîches (bleuets), racine de chicorée, curcuma, chardon Marie, bardane, lavande, racine de guimauve, fruits de l’églantier. ADDITIFS (par kg) : Additifs nutritionnels : E6 (zinc) : 100 mg. Additifs zootechniques : Enterococcus faecium
Suppléments : chélate de Zinc, vitamine E (pour la conservation)
*Analyse :*
Protéines brutes (min.)
35 %

Matières grasses brutes (min.)
11 %

Cendres brutes (max.)
7 %

Fibres brutes (max.)
8 %

Humidité (max.)
12 %

Calcium (min.)
1.7 %

Phosphore (min.)
1.1 %

Oméga-6 fatty acids (min.)
2.2 %

Oméga-3 fatty acids (min.)
0.9 %

DHA (min.)
0.3 %

EPA (min.)
0.3 %

Glucosamine (min.)
1500 mg/kg

Sulfate de chondroïtine (min.)
1000 mg/kg

Linoleic acid (min.)
2 %

Carbohydrate (NFE)
26 %



_Énergie métabolisable : 3 070 kcal/kg_

----------


## vans

Elles sont tres bien pour faire maigrir un chien  :: 
Les taux sont bien sauf rapport Ca/P un peu élevé mais sur un chien adulte cela ne pose pas de problème. 
Je trouve qu'il y a quand même pas mal de légumieux mais comme il s'agit d'une gamme de croquette utiliser seulement pour une période (le temps de faire maigrir le chien) cela ne pose pas de problème. 
Tres bon rapport qualité/prix

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Un grand merci Vans pour ce retour rapide - je voulais les utiliser sur une période assez longue car je recherche des croquettes pour ma podenca de 5 ans (stérilisée qui mange tout ce qu'elle trouve) et mon petit vieux croisé york/griffon de presque 13 ans, castré un peu rondelet  :Smile: 
Mauvaise idée ?

----------


## vans

De rien  :: 

Les acana light ont les utilise surtout pour faire perdre pas mal de poids.
Je pense pas qu'elles soient nécessaire dans ton cas, je partirai plus sur des croquettes avec 15% de matière grasse.

----------


## bouba92

Que pensez vous des croquettes Carnilove? zon l'air pas mal, pas trop de glucides ( pas de patates!) par contre taux de MG 20% ça me parait beaucoup?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Juste pour pas me tromper ... j'aimerais donner de l'huile de saumon à ma chienne parce que je trouve qu'elle a pas un beau poil avec sa mue (et pourquoi pas si ça peut avoir un effet sur ses pattes un peu douloureuses), avec du saumon sauvage la meilleure c'est la Grizzly mais la Nutrivet sur zooplus n'est pas mauvaise non plus (sur NCLN elle n'est pas en stock) ? 
La deuxième question est : comme c'est gras, est ce qu'il faut que je diminue sa quantité de croquettes et si oui de combien ?
Merci merci merci  ::

----------


## vans

> Que pensez vous des croquettes Carnilove? zon l'air pas mal, pas trop de glucides ( pas de patates!) par contre taux de MG 20% ça me parait beaucoup?


Elles sont bien. La mienne selon moi c'est la salmon Turkey large breed
Pas de patate ne veut pas dire pas de glucide, ici ils sont remplacé par les pois, le tapioca, ...
Pour la matiere grasse, cela va dépendre de l'activité de ton chien.




> Juste pour pas me tromper ... j'aimerais donner de l'huile de saumon à ma chienne parce que je trouve qu'elle a pas un beau poil avec sa mue (et pourquoi pas si ça peut avoir un effet sur ses pattes un peu douloureuses), avec du saumon sauvage la meilleure c'est la Grizzly mais la Nutrivet sur zooplus n'est pas mauvaise non plus (sur NCLN elle n'est pas en stock) ? 
> La deuxième question est : comme c'est gras, est ce qu'il faut que je diminue sa quantité de croquettes et si oui de combien ?
> Merci merci merci


Pas besoin de diminuer la quantité de croquette. L'huile de saumon ne le fera pas grossir, faut pas mettre un litre dans la gamelle non plus ^^

----------


## bouba92

En moyenne 20% de glucides, ce qui les place ds la bonne moyenne. C fou  il y a toujours un truc qui cloche, là c les 20% de MG!!

----------


## chazera

Bonsoir, 
J'ai donné ces croquettes 3/4 jours a mon chaton et il a eu un début d'eczéma. J'ai donc stoppé net, et l'eczéma a commencé a se résorber! donc attention, elles provoquent des allergies alimentaires !

----------


## bouba92

De toutes façon on ne s'en sort pas....si taux de proteines élevé = taux de cendres élevé, si glucides bas= Mg élevé. Pas de miracle!

----------


## vans

Chazera : j'espere que c'était des croquettes pour chat que tu lui as donné. On ne donne jamais des croquette pour chien à des chats. Même si le contraire est possible. Ça ne va pas dans les deux sens. 
Apres chaque animal réagit différemment à une croquette, certaines vont tres bien aller et d'autres sa va être une catastrophe. Le seul moyen de savoir ce qui convient c'est de tester.

Bouba : la croquette parfaite n'existe pas. Si tu veux une super alimentation, il faut barfer. 
Il faut savoir faire des concessions et prendre les croquettes les moins pire.

----------


## bouba92

Oui elle n'existe pas. Peut-être un jour? Déjà il y a un début de prise de conscience sur la qualité des croquettes, d'où la vague des "no grain"....Le BARF oui mais j'ai vraiment trop de chiens ! Il me faudrait brasser  des kgs de viande chaque jour ....

----------


## vans

Jte comprends, c'est pas simple le barf quand on a beaucoup de chien. Je le fais juste une fois dans la semaine pour mon chien, histoire de compléter son apport en protéine et pour surtout lui faire plaisir car il adore sa.

Jsuis pas sûr qu'elle existera un jour ou alors à prix d'or.
Oui enfin les gens commencent a ouvrir les yeux (mais bcp sont bornés) mais malheuresement bcp d'industriels en profitent pour faire du mauvais "grain free" en mettant que des legumieux.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Pas besoin de diminuer la quantité de croquette. L'huile de saumon ne le fera pas grossir, faut pas mettre un litre dans la gamelle non plus ^^


Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ! Huile reçue tout à l'heure, on va commencer avec 10 pressions par jour et voir l'effet.

----------


## Quaraba

10 pressions, ce n'est pas un peu beaucoup pour commencer? Il vaut peut-être mieux y aller progressivement.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> 10 pressions, ce n'est pas un peu beaucoup pour commencer? Il vaut peut-être mieux y aller progressivement.


Ah oui tu crois ? J'ai suivi ce qui est indiqué : 1 pression et demi par 5kgs de poids et comme elle pèse 35kgs ça fait 10 pressions et demi. 
Tu donnerais combien ?

----------


## Quaraba

Pour débuter, je donnerais 3 le matin, 3 le soir et hop en allant progressivement (sur quelques jours) jusqu'à la dose préconisée.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci ! Effectivement je pense même que je vais descendre à 2 le matin, 2 le soir et monter progressivement parce que là avec 5 pressions hier soir et pareil ce matin ça gargouillait aujourd'hui alors que normalement elle a rien ! J'avais pas pensé que c'était un peu comme une transition de croquettes.

----------


## vans

Tu n'es pas obligé de suivre les indications du flacon. C'est comme sur les croquettes, les valeurs sont à titre indicatif. Chaque chien réagit différemment. Donc fait en fonction du popo de sortie

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Maya63

Message effacé.

----------


## jujutibo

bonsoir
cela fait 2h que je lis ; regarde les sites etc
j ai une golden retriever de 7 ans, peu active; sans probleme de poids, maos poils moches que je souhaite passer aux seniors.
cependant il y q bcp de marques et je suis perdue.
Orijen n est pas dans mon budget; acana, carnilove, ultra prenium direct brit ... je m y perds, du coup je sollicite votre avis.
merci pour votre aide

----------


## vans

Bonsoir, 
Si cela fait 2h que tu lis, tu aurais bien lu qu'il faut faire attention au marketing  ::  (je l'ai répété il y a pas longtps)
Pourquoi vouloir passer au senior ?

Si les poils sont moche, l'alimentation de ton chien ne convient pas, il a quoi actuellement ?
Quel est ton budget ?

----------


## Monkey

Bonjour,

Mes chiens sont tous au Nutrivet seulement nos deux derniers (femelle shiba inu de 1,5 ans stérilisée et mâle labrador de 6 mois) ont des gaz malodorants (leurs sels sont cependant bien moulées et ne sentent pas), on pensait les passer à Orijen (nos chats sont à cette marque) ou à Acana.

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer, entre Acana et Orijen, lesquelles seraient (sur le papier) les mieux adaptés à nos deux loustics ?
Ensuite on procédera à un essai avec transition etc... pour comparer et constater s'il y a une amélioration  :Smile: 

Notre braque allemand mâle stérilisé de 9 ans est aux Nutrivet et n'a pas ces soucis de gaz réguliers (surtout le soir) qui sentent fort.


Merci beaucoup pour vos futures réponses  :Smile: 



Edit (pour plus de précision sur le mode de vie) : nos chiens sont stérilisés (sauf le labrador de 6 mois), ils vivent à la maison avec accès au terrain toute la journée, sorties régulières à l'extérieur (lac, bois, ...). 
On repart donc, après essai avec Nutrivet depuis 6 mois (qui leur donne des gaz), à la recherche de nouvelles croquettes...  ::

----------


## jujutibo

edit plus bas

----------


## vans

Monkey :
Sur le papier, Orijen sont au top  :: 
Par contre, il me semble avoir lu sur le post des croquettes pour les chats que Orijen n'était pas bon car trop de minéraux.

Ju :
Lorsqu'un chien vieillit, il lui faut au contraire un apport protéique beaucoup plus important pour justement eviter la perte musculaire.
Tu pourrais peut etre t'orienter vers les Gosbi chicken ou junior Lamb/fish si son activité physique diminue. Elles rentreraient dans ton budget
Pour l'appétance, tu peux réhydrater les croquettes ou ajouter une càs de boite type tetra canis, lukkulus, ... Sa aide pas mal pour les chiens qui font la fine bouche  ::

----------


## jujutibo

> Bonsoir, 
> Si cela fait 2h que tu lis, tu aurais bien lu qu'il faut faire attention au marketing  (je l'ai répété il y a pas longtps)
> Pourquoi vouloir passer au senior ?
> 
> Si les poils sont moche, l'alimentation de ton chien ne convient pas, il a quoi actuellement ?
> Quel est ton budget ?


bonsoir
j ai surtout fait attention a la composition des marques que j avais nommees ; meme si j en ai ote une. elle va avoir 8ans n est pas l age pour changer ? actuellement elle est a dog chow agneau mais je ne souhaite plus donner cette marque plus que bof. les proplan elle ne les veut pas, elle est plutot difficile et helas celles ci elle les mange.
j ai une cinquantaine d euros max 
merci

----------


## vans

Je t'ai repondu au dessus, j'ai édité ma réponse  ::

----------


## Monkey

> Monkey :
> Sur le papier, Orijen sont au top 
> Par contre, il me semble avoir lu sur le post des croquettes pour les chats que Orijen n'était pas bon car trop de minéraux.


Merci pour ta réponse donc sur le papier (niveau composition, proportion, etc...) Orijen est le "meilleur" ? Même par rapport à leur autre marque Acana ?

Pour les chats, je me suis fiée à ce blog https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byd...w?pref=2&pli=1
(avant ils étaient aux hill's chats stérilisés puis j'ai transité vers Purizon puis Orijen). Trop de minéraux entraînent quelles conséquences pour les chats ?

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## vans

La différence entre Orijen et Acana (pour la gamme wild prairie) est faible (faut rentré dans les détails). Il y a le pourcentage de protéine plus élevé, plus de chondro, taux de glucides plus bas, pas de pomme de terre, plus d'ingrédient carné, ... pour Orijen, Et pour Acana wild prairie, il y a 1% de cendre en moins.  
S'il faudrait choisir entre les deux, je laisserai ce choix à mon chien en surveillant bien ses selles. Mais je commencerai par Orijen.

Pour les chats, je ne suis pas très calé, je le connais très mal. Demande à Lilly dans la section chat. Elle est de très bon conseil. Elle a fait une liste de croquette avec des annotations sur chacune des gammes afin de trouver la bonne. http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post2867390
Trop de minéraux entraîne chez le chat des calculs au niveau du système urinaire (rein, vessie). Ce phénomène est accentué, si le chat mange que des croquettes (l'humide convient mieux au chat que la croquette)

----------


## Monkey

> La différence entre Orijen et Acana (pour la gamme wild prairie) est faible (faut rentré dans les détails). Il y a le pourcentage de protéine plus élevé, plus de chondro, taux de glucides plus bas, pas de pomme de terre, plus d'ingrédient carné, ... pour Orijen, Et pour Acana wild prairie, il y a 1% de cendre en moins.  
> S'il faudrait choisir entre les deux, je laisserai ce choix à mon chien en surveillant bien ses selles. Mais je commencerai par Orijen.
> 
> Pour les chats, je ne suis pas très calé, je le connais très mal. Demande à Lilly dans la section chat. Elle est de très bon conseil. Elle a fait une liste de croquette avec des annotations sur chacune des gammes afin de trouver la bonne. http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...ml#post2867390
> Trop de minéraux entraîne chez le chat des calculs au niveau du système urinaire (rein, vessie). Ce phénomène est accentué, si le chat mange que des croquettes (l'humide convient mieux au chat que la croquette)


Merci beaucoup !  :Smile: 
Je vais aller lire le topic de Lilly  ::  Mes chats sont aux deux (croquettes et pâtées Feringa). Le post va sûrement beaucoup m'apprendre !

----------


## Féhia

Bonsoir,

Personnellement, je suis passé, il y a un mois environ, aux croquettes Nutrivet Dietetic & Care pour ma bouvier bernois de 6 ans stérilisée et malgré une taille des croquettes petites, j'en suis pour le moment très satisfait. Ma chienne les mangent sans problème et aucun soucis au niveau des selles ou autres (comme on peut lire dans plusieurs commentaires).

Sur Zooplus, elles sont à une cinquantaine d'euros : bon rapport qualité prix.

----------


## vans

> dites, pour un chien male (bientot castré) jeune senior (7ans) de la taille d'un berger allemand, je conseille quoi ?
> 
> (sur zooplus ou nourrircommelanature ou autre tant que livraison rapide et pas hors de prix)
> 
> c'est assez urgent


Tout 
S'il a pas de pathologie particulière, tout lui conviendrait.
Orijen, acana, gosbi, maxima grain free, purizon, ....
Dans ce cas, sa dépendra plus du chien (activité, digestion, ...) que du maître (budget, ...)

----------


## vans

gosbi chicken/rice
Gosbi grain free adult ou puppy
wolfood poulet
wolfood breeding
Orijen adult (taux de cendre limite mais acceptable)
Orijen poissons (taux de cendre limite mais acceptable)
Orijen senior (taux de cendre limite mais acceptable)
Acana wild prairie
Carnilove saumon dinde
Appalws t (mais taux dans la fourchette max)
Nutrivet poisson
Lukkulus Junior poulet (mais limite en MG)
....
Le choix est vaste  :: 
Pour un chien qui commence à faire parti des sénior, faut regarder le rapport Ca/P qui doit etre inférieur à 1,3% dans la mesure du possible. Et les centres toujours inférieure à 8%

----------


## Féhia

J'en profite pour poser une petite question : est-il intéressant d'alterner les croquettes ? Par exemple, de faire moitié croquette viande, moitié croquette poisson (de la même marque) ou alterner en viande le matin, poisson le soir ou encore alterner par jour ou par mois. Et cela à t'il tout simplement un intérêt !?!

Je pose cette question car on entend souvent que le poisson est mieux pour les problèmes de peau par exemple. Néanmoins, j'ai du mal à me dire qu'un chien peut se passer de viande autre que le poisson (certainement à tort hein ^^).

----------


## May-May

> Pour ceux qui cherchent de grandes croquettes:
> 
> 
> "gosbi grain free taille maxi"


Problème réglé avec ces croquettes ! Comme elle est obligée de mâcher la gamelle dure beaucoup plus longtemps 

Merci Quaraba !

----------


## Quaraba

Tant mieux et j'espère qu'elle les digère bien également.

----------


## May-May

Jusqu'ici, impec' !

----------


## vans

MayMay : la pauvre tu l'a berné 😀

Féhia : un chien est avant tout un carnivore donc il est toujours mieux de donner de la viande mais en cas d'allergie à la viande, on se rabat sur le poisson. 
L'alternance n'est pas recommandée pour les allergies, vaut mieux rester sur les memes croquettes pour eviter les hot-spot par exemple. 
Pour la peau, on recommande les omega qui sont contenu dans le poisson. L'huile de poisson en est rempli donc le resultat sera meilleur.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> J'en profite pour poser une petite question : est-il intéressant d'alterner les croquettes ?


Alterner, ou changer régulièrement, en tout cas un chien qui mange la même chose inlassablement sur la durée ==>> c'est comme ça que se créent les allergies / intolérances.

----------


## ccarol54

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

Etant nouvelle sur le forum et le trouvant très intéressant , je viens à vous pour avoir vos avis sur les fameuses croquettes sans céréales

Il y a un mois ,J ai eu un (petit) chihuahua de 7 mois qui pèse 4 kg ( aujourd'hui 8 mois et le meme poids)

Au départ la femme qui me l'a vendu m'a donné la fin d'un sac de croquette ultima de supermarché et ne sachant quoi lui acheter de meilleurs je lui ai pris un paquet de hills

 Forcément en parcourant internet je vois et j'apprends que pour la santé de nos chers petits toutous que l'alimentation sans céréale serait meilleur pour eux, donc je décide de chercher quelles croquettes je pourrais choisir et là le beug complet , beaucoup de choix! 

Alors au bout de plusieurs jours et maintes heures de recherche , j' hésite entre :
-ultra premium direct chiot ( mais vu ce qui est dit sur les forums je doute )
-maxima grain free puppy 
-gosbi grain free puppy

Sachant que c'est un petit chien je pense qu'il restera en mode puppy niveau alimentation ( puisqu'il est dit que ça convient aussi pour les races naines adulte)

Pourriez vous éclairer ma lanterne pour le choix à faire pour mon petit chihuahua
je suis preneuse de tout arguments , conseils, avis etc 

Merci d'avance

----------


## Féhia

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais donc resté sur ma gamme viande quelques temps voir si ces problèmes de Hot Spot persistent ou si c'est mieux (pour le moment, elle en a refait un petit en début de semaine...).
J'ai essayé des friandises au saumon pour voir si elle apprécie, mais pas du tout, elle ne les mangent pas, je crains donc que le résultat soit le même pour les croquettes, mais je testerai si besoin le moment venu.

Encore un grand merci pour toutes vos réponses et précisions  :Smile:

----------


## Monkey

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Personnellement, je suis passé, il y a un mois environ, aux croquettes Nutrivet Dietetic & Care pour ma bouvier bernois de 6 ans stérilisée et malgré une taille des croquettes petites, j'en suis pour le moment très satisfait. Ma chienne les mangent sans problème et aucun soucis au niveau des selles ou autres (comme on peut lire dans plusieurs commentaires).
> 
> Sur Zooplus, elles sont à une cinquantaine d'euros : bon rapport qualité prix.


Bonjour, je suis moi aussi passée au nutrivet enfin mes trois chiens (shiba, braque, labrador).
Notre shiba de 1,5 ans (stérilisée) a de belles selles mais elle a beaucoup de gaz depuis et ça sent mauvais. 
Notre labrador de 5 mois également même topo : belles selles mais des gaz malodorants
Donc je suis en transition sur des Orijen à voir....

Notre braque de 9 ans (stérilisé) a de belles selles et n'émets pas de gaz on le laisse donc sur les nutrivet. Preuve que cela dépend vraiment de chaque chien  :Smile: 

Après la transition est très importante et si on est sur du frieskies évidemment en passant au nutrivet direct le risque de diarhée est quasi inévitable... je pencherais pour une montée en gamme type Frieskie à Hill's puis Hill's à Nutrivet.

C'est top que tu ne rencontre pas de soucis, je suis satisfaite de cette marque également, et un peu "déçue" que ma shiba et le petit dernier ne les tolère pas plus que ça à l'inverse de notre braque !

----------


## ccarol54

bonjour 
que pensez vous de cette nouvelle gamme 

Nourriture naturelle à la dinde, poulet et canard pour chiens de petites races et miniatures.
 Pour toutes les étapes de vie.La nourriture naturelle pour chiens Nutram Total sans grains T27 (Nutram Total Grain-Free) à la dinde, poulet et canard pour les chiens de petites races et miniatures est une préparation holistique, riche en nutriments et aux nombreux bienfaits, qui améliore le mieux-être de votre animal de compagnie par la nutrition. Notre approche holistique repose sur l’utilisation d’ingrédients sains dont le nom est facile à prononcer, tel qu’un mélange à faible indice glycémique de lentilles, de pois verts et de pois chiches comme source de bons glucides et de protéines de qualité. Nous y avons ajouté des grenades et des framboises, riches en antioxydants puissants, pour renforcer le système immunitaire des chiens de petite taille. Mieux encore, les combinaisons optimales de Nutram, « Optimum CombinationsMC », renferment de la dinde, source de tryptophane aux propriétés apaisantes, et de la camomille, aux propriétés relaxantes, qui agissent en synergie pour calmer l’animal. Vous pouvez avoir la certitude que la nourriture de votre animal de compagnie est saine et bénéfique, et qu’elle contribue à son mieux-être général.*Optimum CombinationsMD*Les combinaisons optimales de Nutram, «Optimum CombinationsMC», font en sorte que vos animaux reçoivent le maximum de bienfaits nutritionnels de chaque ingrédient, EN PLUS de l’avantage obtenu par leurs combinaisons.
Grenades + framboises pour renforcement du système immunitaireDinde + camomille pour effet calmantPetite croquette «AL DENTE» pour chiens de petite tailleFormulé de volaille seulement, sans poissonSans pomme de terre ou tapioca
*Ingrédients*
 Dinde désossée, poulet déshydraté moulu, lentilles, pois verts, pois chiches, œufs entiers, gras de poulet, saveurs naturelles de poulet, canard désossé, graines de lin, sel de mer, citrouille, brocoli, graines de quinoa, chlorure de choline, produit à base d’algues (source de DHA), grenades, framboises, chou vert frisé, racine de chicorée (prébiotique), varech, vitamines et minéraux (vitamine E, vitamine A, vitamine D3, vitamine B3, vitamine C, vitamine B5, vitamine B1, vitamine B2, bêta-carotène, vitamine B6, vitamine B9, vitamine B7, vitamine B12, protéinate de zinc, sulfate de fer, protéinate de fer, oxyde de zinc, protéinate de cuivre, sulfate de cuivre, protéinate de manganèse, oxyde manganeux, iodate de calcium, sélénite de sodium), Yucca schidigera, moules vertes de nouvelle-Zélande, épinards, graines de céleri, menthe poivrée, camomille, curcuma, gingembre, romarin séché.*Composition garantie*
_Nutriment Min/Max Garanti_
 Protéine brute : minimum 32 %
 Matière grasse brute : minimum 17 %
 Cellulose brute : maximum 6 %
 Humidité : maximum 10 %
 Cendres : maximum 6,5 %
 Calcium : minimum 1 %
 Phosphore : minimum 0,80 %
 Oméga-3* : minimum 0,20 %
 Oméga-6* : minimum 2,60 %
 kcal/kg : 3895
 kcal/tasse : 465La nourriture naturelle pour chiens Nutram Total sans grains T27 (Nutram Total Grain-Free) à la dinde, poulet et canard pour les chiens de petites races et miniatures a été formulée pour atteindre ou dépasser les exigences relatives à la teneur en nutriments prescrite dans les profils nutritionnels de l’alimentation pour chiens de l’AAFCO pour toutes les étapes de la vie de l’animal.
j ai un chihuahua de 8,5 mois , sans soucis mis a part des petits grattages ( pas de puces)
actuellement sous hills , je voudrais le passer aux sans céréales

j hésitais avec maxima puppy mais j ai peur que les croquettes ne soient trop grosse pour lui et j ai vu que le ratio ca/p etait assez elevé ainsi que les cendres
qu'en pensez vous ?

merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

de mémoire, nutram grain free était top mais très cher

----------


## bouba92

Beaucoup de glucides : 28.5% je trouve que c trop

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et quand les pet fooders mettront ils le % de proteines vegetales vs % proteines animales et le % de glucides?????? Jamais???

----------


## tataouine

Bonjour ,

comme je vous l explique au tel je rencontre un probleme lié aux croquettes que j ai acheté dans votre établissement

en effet, il y a deja quelques semaines que mes chiens ont des selles liquide,

 je contacte votre magasin afin de le signaler,la dame me conseille des croquettes dans un emballage orange 
puis rien ne s arrange ,

mais  voila j ai la confirmation que le produit que vous m avez vendu  presente un probleme,car j ai cedé a un ami qui a des chiens de travai,l  quelques sacs, et celui ci ce plaint que les chiens ont la courante  (comme les miens)
il a etait voir le veterinaire qui a accusé de suite les croquettes

a ce jour ,il me reste 13 sacs de gris argenté et 10 sacs de puppy (soit 23 sacs)

je  vous demande de bien vouloir procéder a un échange contre un produit  conforme ces jours ci car je ne peux plus donner vos croquettes a mes  chiens

j espere que vous m avez compris et que l affaire en restera la ,

bien cordialement


lot argenté n° 050716
lot de puppy n°160616

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ceci concerne les croquettes de l usine ELMUBAS EN ESPAGNE 
LES CHIENS ONT LA DHIAREE ?TOUS ? J AI 20 CHIENS ET UN COLLEGUE MEME CHOSE 
DONC ELMUBAS FABRIQUE DE LA M....E

----------


## ccarol54

@poupoune 73: c est vrai que la gamme nutram grain free est plutôt chère . le sac de 2.72 kg est à 17.25€ et celui de 6.8 kg est à 37.48€ 

@bouba92:
les nutram dinde poulet canard ont 28.5 de glucides et les nutram  truite et saumon ont 25.5 de glucides 

 j'ai vu que le taux de glucide était élevé mais je pense que cela se tient si on compare à certaines marques comme :
-les totw prairie puppy sont a 32.1 de glucides 
-les gosbi puppy sont 32.5 de glucides
et beaucoup en sont contents de ces marques malgré le taux de glucides 

sinon j avais vu carnilove salmon turkey (que je trouve pas trop mal mais c est du poisson et je préfère essayer la viande en 1er) et je ne sais pas si les croquettes sont grosses
et maxima junior ( mais là je trouve que 8.5 en cendres c est beaucoup et que le ratio Ca/P aussi) et pareil taille de croquettes inconnus ! 

j ai reçu un échantillon de chez canem expert , mon chihuahua n'est pas fan , croquettes trop grosses, il a du mal à les croquer, et là j'attends des nutrivet , à voir aussi ...

----------


## MuzaRègne

32/17 oui on peut mieux faire, mais surtout " lentilles, pois verts, pois chiches" =>

----------


## ccarol54

> 32/17 oui on peut mieux faire, mais surtout " lentilles, pois verts, pois chiches" =>


je pense que l un dans l autre, il y aura toujours quelque chose qui cloche 
si ce n'est pas pois, lentilles , pois chiche, c est pomme de terre , tapioca ou fécule ou pulpe de betterave 
ou alors ai-je loupé une marque qui n'a aucun de ces ingrédients ? 

je dois faire stériliser mon petit loulou en décembre( il aura un an) est ce que je dois faire attention à quelque chose en particulier au niveau des taux (cendres, calcium ou autre) ?

----------


## Féhia

Bonjour à tous,

Bon, j'ai certainement parlé un peu trop vite concernant les croquettes sur ma chienne : elle enchaîne les Hot Spot comme jamais :'( Je reste persuadé que les croquettes Nutrivet sont bien, mais ne conviennent finalement peut être pas à ma chienne...
J'ai vu avec le véto pour faire des analyses et voir s'ils peuvent déterminer la raison précise (je ne paye quasiment rien pour cela, donc nous verrons bien) mais comme ces crises interviennent peu de temps après le changement de croquette, je me dit qu'elles y sont peut être pour quelques choses...

Bref, j'ai croisé ce matin un éleveur de Bouvier Bernois qui utilise les croquettes de marque "*Husse*" gamme "*Lamm & Ris GIANT*" pour tous ces chiens et qui apparemment le vend de plus en plus à ces "clients" pour la raison principale suivante : plus aucun problème de Hot Spot avec ces croquettes. Vérifié après un mois d'utilisation par ces clients !!!

Vous trouverez la composition de ces croquettes en fin de message. Ce qui me laisse perplexe c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de riz + il mélange viande et poisson (j'avais pourtant compris qu'il n'y avait rien de mieux pour déclencher les problèmes !?!). Qu'en pense vous ???




> *Croquette Lamm & Ris GIANT de la marque Husse
> 
> COMPOSITION :*
> Agneau (30%), riz (30%), saumon (25%), graisse animale, pulpe de betterave, graine de lin, protéine de poulet hydrolysée, levures, huile de saumon, sel, fructo-oligosaccharides (0.3%), lécithine, tagète, algues de mer, pépins de raisin.
> 
> *CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES :*
> Protéines (24%), teneur en matières grasses (14%), cendres brutes (7,5%), cellulose brute (2,5%), calcium (1,6%), phosphore (1%), chondroïtine et glucosamine (1000 mg/kg), taurine (1000 mg/kg).
> 
> *ADDITIFS :*
> ...

----------


## bouba92

44.5% de glucides!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour ,
> 
> comme je vous l explique au tel je rencontre un probleme lié aux croquettes que j ai acheté dans votre établissement
> 
> en effet, il y a deja quelques semaines que mes chiens ont des selles liquide,
> 
>  je contacte votre magasin afin de le signaler,la dame me conseille des croquettes dans un emballage orange 
> puis rien ne s arrange ,
> 
> ...


Tu peux donner la marque? G eu ce probleme avec mes chiens aussi

----------


## MuzaRègne

http://www.elmubas.com/ ?

----------


## vans

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Bon, j'ai certainement parlé un peu trop vite concernant les croquettes sur ma chienne : elle enchaîne les Hot Spot comme jamais :'( Je reste persuadé que les croquettes Nutrivet sont bien, mais ne conviennent finalement peut être pas à ma chienne...
> J'ai vu avec le véto pour faire des analyses et voir s'ils peuvent déterminer la raison précise (je ne paye quasiment rien pour cela, donc nous verrons bien) mais comme ces crises interviennent peu de temps après le changement de croquette, je me dit qu'elles y sont peut être pour quelques choses...
> 
> Bref, j'ai croisé ce matin un éleveur de Bouvier Bernois qui utilise les croquettes de marque "*Husse*" gamme "*Lamm & Ris GIANT*" pour tous ces chiens et qui apparemment le vend de plus en plus à ces "clients" pour la raison principale suivante : plus aucun problème de Hot Spot avec ces croquettes. Vérifié après un mois d'utilisation par ces clients !!!
> 
> Vous trouverez la composition de ces croquettes en fin de message. Ce qui me laisse perplexe c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de riz + il mélange viande et poisson (j'avais pourtant compris qu'il n'y avait rien de mieux pour déclencher les problèmes !?!). Qu'en pense vous ???


Oh mince
Pourquoi ne pas essayer plutot les Exclusive of Gosbi Junior Lamb and fish 
Husse c'est  et comme la dit bouba 44,5% de glucides

----------


## didouille

Bonsoir,

Toute nouvelle sur ce topic! Autant en croquettes chat, j'y arrive à peu près depuis le temps, autant en croquette chiens, c'est le néant pour moi et il "va falloir" que je me renseigne!
Sur le topic chats il y a un récapitulatif des marques de croquettes, du coup je me demandais s'il y avait la même chose sur ce topic ? Pour savoir ce qu'il faut regarder dans la composition des croquettes en fonction de l'age/taille/race du chien? et s'il y avait une liste de marques de croquettes qui seraient les mieux .. je suis preneuse!

Je n'ai pas de chiens pour le moment, je me renseigne en amont pour ne pas me retrouver perdue et savoir un peu m'orienter en fonction du chien.

Merci à vous!!

----------


## ccarol54

bonjour à toutes et à tous ,

alors après maintes réflexions , et hésitation entre nutram grain free t27 poulet,dinde,canard et carnilove saumon dinde puppy pour mon petit chihuahua de bientôt 9 mois et 4 kg , je me suis enfin décider à choisir un petit paquet de carnilove 1.5 kg afin de tester d'ici quelques jours je pense ( j'attends que l'ancien paquet diminue encore un peu avant d'attaquer la transition)

CARNILOVE salmon and turkey for puppies
*COMPOSITION :* chair de saumon moulue déshydratée (25%) , viande de dinde moulue déshydratée (20%) ,pois jaunes (19%), graisse de poulet (conservée avec des tocophérols ,10%) , saumon sans arêtes (5%) , les protéines de poulet hydrolysé (5%) , amidon de tapioca (5%) , le foie de poulet (3%) , pommes (2%) , huile de saumon (2%) ,carottes (1%) ,graines de lin (1 %) ,pois chiches (1%) , carapaces de crustacés hydrolysées (une source de glucosamine, 0031 %) ,extrait de cartilage (source de chondroïtine, 0019%), levure de bière (source de manno -oligosaccharides , 0.018 %), racine de chicorée (source de fructo-oligosaccharides , 0,012%) , yucca schidigera (0,011%) , algues (0,01%) , psyllium (0,01%) , thym ( 0,01%) ,romarin (0,01%) ,origan (0,01%) ,canneberges (0,0008%) ,myrtilles (0,0008 %) ,framboises (0,0008 %) . 

*ANALYSE :*
protéines= 38 %
lipides= 20%
cendres = 7.9  Ca= 1.4%, P =1.1%
fibres= 2.5%
humidité= 10%

la difference qui m'a pousser à acheter carnilove:
-carnilove indique les pourcentages de la compositions et pas nutram t27 
 -moins de glucides dans carnilove 21.6 contre 28.5 chez nutram 
-plus de proteines 38 contre 32
-moins de fibres 2.5 contre 6

voilà à voir maintenant si mon petit chihuahua , les aime et les supporte 
j'espère avoir fait le bon choix

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonjour,
La marque Origea (http://origea.com/chien/croquettes-a...utes-races-3kg) n'est pas top c'est sur mais pour une personne avec un petit budget est ce une bonne alternative ou il y a bien mieux ?
Merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

regarde pê plutôt ça:
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd429ma10.html

ou ça:
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...ue=34&espece=1

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci poupoune !

----------


## Féhia

Merci à nouveau pour vos retours. J'attends le retour des analyse de sang avant de prendre une décision, mais bon, encore une fois, je tape à côté ^^

@Vans : Par contre, je ne vois pas trop la différence entre les Husse cité et les Gosbi !?! (oui je n'ai pas trop compris le pourquoi du 44.5% de glucides.. J'ai déjà certainement oublié tout ce que j'avais lu au début en arrivant sur ce site  :Frown:  )

----------


## vans

> Merci à nouveau pour vos retours. J'attends le retour des analyse de sang avant de prendre une décision, mais bon, encore une fois, je tape à côté ^^
> 
> @Vans : Par contre, je ne vois pas trop la différence entre les Husse cité et les Gosbi !?! (oui je n'ai pas trop compris le pourquoi du 44.5% de glucides.. J'ai déjà certainement oublié tout ce que j'avais lu au début en arrivant sur ce site  )


Un taux de glucide beaucoup plus faible (30% de souvenir), présence de viande/poisson déshydratés, plus de protéine,...
Petit rappel : glucide = 100 - %protéine - % MG - %cendres - %humidité - % fibre

----------


## Féhia

Effectivement. Je vais téléphoner au vétérinaire en fin de semaine voir s'il a les résultats d'analyse de sang et je vais voir pour commander un sac de Gosbi alors  :Smile: 

Je vous tiens informé !

----------


## mallo

Bonsoir, un de mes chiens a perdu 2 kg en cinq mois. Après moult analyses il n'y a rien de concluant  (un peu de cristaux dans les urines). Il est depuis un an, sous croquettes Hills senior, mais il a tellement faim, que sa ration ne lui suffit plus (il va se servir dans le seau de croquettes si je ne fais pas attention). J'aimerais donc changer. 

Quelle type/marque me conseillez vous pour qu'il reprenne un peu de poids ? Il a 11 ans et c'est un croisé ratier de petite taille.
Merci

----------


## vans

Bonjour mallo,
Pour un chien qui doit reprendre du poids, il ne faut pas donner de croquette light, senior. Elles ne sont pas assez calorique. 
Il faudrait se baser sur les croquettes adulte. 
Je sais pas si ton loulou a des soucis digestifs mais pour pas trop le perturber je partirai sur des croquette au riz comme céréale type gosbi chicken rice.

----------


## mallo

Oki merci, ça paraît évident quand tu le dis lol. Il n'a aucun pb pour digérer les tas de cochonneries qu'il arrive à trouver dehors donc de bonnes croquettes ça devrait aller je pense.
Merci encore

----------


## vans

De rien  :: 
J'oubliai, pour éviter les calculs, faudrait lui donner plus d'eau. Par exemple, en réhydratant les croquettes et si possible de l'humide (boite ou viande crue, ration ménagère)

----------


## didouille

bonsoir,

mon post est passé à la trappe ...!
Pour faire la sélection de croquettes, il faut regarder quoi exactement ? le % de viande et protéines et ensuite ...? comme pour les chats il y a des histoires de minéraux (%, rapport), cendres ?
Merci à vous pour votre aide!

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonsoir,

Vous pouvez regarder ici ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ? , je pense que vous aurez toutes les informations de "ce qu'il faut regarder".

----------


## didouille

Merci !!! je vais regarder ça  :: 
j'avais regardé les topics au début de cette rubrique, mais je n'avais pas trouvé ce topic ... merci bcp!!!

----------


## guequajon

Bonjour,
J'ai une chienne springer de +3 mois, nourrie à volonté avec Husse chez ses éleveurs. J'ai continué en lui donnant 3 repas par jour qu'elle avait un peu de mal à finir. Comme j'étais tentée par des croquettes sans céréales, j'ai opté pour des Nutrivet Instinct Growth & Nutrients qu'elle a mangées avec plus d'appétit. La transition s'est faite sur 12 jours, mais elle continue à avoir des selles molles la plupart du temps (elle est à 100% Nutrivet depuis 3 jours). Dois-je insister ou pas, faut-il changer d'urgence ? Merci.

----------


## toune8399

*Bonjour  

*_Devant les ruptures de stocks incessantes des Acana Wild Prairie, j'ai décidé de changer les croquettes de mes loulous.
Pour ce faire je suis retournée voir le tableau de Vanille Lilas (page 646) mais il n'y a pas les Carnilove (descriptif ci-dessous) alors j'aimerais savoir si je peux changer les Acana pour celles-ci ?

_*COMPOSITION* 
Viandes de canard moulues déshydratées (30%), viandes de faisan moulues déshydratées (22%), pois jaunes (20%), graisse de poulet (conservée avec des tocophérols ,8%), canard désossé (5%), foie de poulet (3%), pommes (3%), amidon de tapioca (3%), huile de saumon (2%), carottes (1%),lin(1%),pois chiches (1%), carapaces de crustacés hydrolysées (source de glucosamine, 0.026%), extrait de cartilage (source de chondroïtine, 0016 %), levure de bière (source de mannan oligosaccharides, 0,015%), racine de chicorée (source de fructo-oligosaccharides , 0,01%), yucca schidigera (0,01%), algues (0,01%), psyllium (0,01%), thym (0,01%), romarin (0,01%), origan (0,01%), canneberges (0,0008%), bleuets (0,0008%), framboises (0,0008%).

*COMPOSANTS ANALYTIQUES*
Proteines 37%
Graisses 18%
Cendres 8,5%
Fibres 2,5%
Humidite 10%
Calcium 1,8%
Phosphore 1,5%

*ENERGIE METABOLISABLE*
3900 kcal/kg.
Omega 3: 0,33%,
Omega 6: 2,34%

_Merci pour vos réponses_

----------


## Quaraba

Pourtant, il y a des acana wild prairie sur nourrir comme la nature et sur pet sonic -10% (par exemple).

----------


## toune8399

*Merci Quaraba pour l'info mais sur Nourrir comme la Nature et Pet Sonic le livreur est GLS et chez moi c'est souvent la cata pour être livrée* * .

Maintenant, si je dois passer par GLS pour nourrir mes loulous je ferai avec*  

*En attendant, s'il y a des avis sur les Carnilove je suis preneuse*  *


*

----------


## Quaraba

(Concernant le problème de livraison: il y a le relais colis sur NCLN).

Par contre, pour la question, je ne connais pas Carnilove.

----------


## manidex

C'est ce que je donne à mes 2 chiens, qui sont assez sensibles à la nourriture (Dexter à des démangeaisons et grosses pertes de poils s'il y a du maïs,  et Fado fait de l'eczéma avec certaines croquettes à la viande ). Du coup ils ont des carnilove saumon et j'en suis très contente.  Le gros avantage par rapport au purizon que j'achetais avant ( et qui sont top aussi!), hormis le prix, c'est que je peux les trouver en magasin (et pour moins cher que chez NCLN). En cas de rupture c'est bien utile!

----------


## toune8399

*@Q*​*uaraba
Effectivement il y a les points relais mais avec mes problèmes de dos (ben oui j'ai plus 20 ans*  ) *si je peux éviter de me trimballer 24 kgs de croquettes c'est aussi bien*  :: *

@manidex, merci* *pour le retour d'expérience*  ::

----------


## pomku

Chez NCLN, il y a la livraison DPD Predict qui est parfaite (tranches horaires proposées en amont  et respectées). Si toutes les prestations de livraison pouvaient être de ce niveau, on ne se plaindrait jamais ! Mais bon, quand on a vécu les affres de Chr*nopost (par exemple), on devient méfiant  ::

----------


## bouba92

Je viens de changer pour Carnilove car la compo me parait bien. Pour le moment mes chiens aiment , selles ok, bonne digestion. Les croq sont un peu grossespour les petites races

----------


## confetti

Bonjour , 

Que pensez-vous de ces croquettes ? Elles ne me semblent pas terrible , mais je ne sais pas comment l'expliquer à la personne qui m'a demandée mon avis ? 

Merci pour vos réponses éclairées !

----------


## vans

> Bonjour,
> J'ai une chienne springer de +3 mois, nourrie à volonté avec Husse chez ses éleveurs. J'ai continué en lui donnant 3 repas par jour qu'elle avait un peu de mal à finir. Comme j'étais tentée par des croquettes sans céréales, j'ai opté pour des Nutrivet Instinct Growth & Nutrients qu'elle a mangées avec plus d'appétit. La transition s'est faite sur 12 jours, mais elle continue à avoir des selles molles la plupart du temps (elle est à 100% Nutrivet depuis 3 jours). Dois-je insister ou pas, faut-il changer d'urgence ? Merci.


Tu peux essayer de lui donner de l'ultra levure (vendu en pharmacie) pour l'aide à refaire sa flore intestinale. Une demi gellule par jour dans la gamelle devrait suffir sur une petite semaine.
Tu ouvres la gellule et mets la motié sur les croquettes. Mais si ça perdure, il faut changer de croquette. 

DPD predict est excellent sur NCLN. En 24h c'est à la maison. Plus jamais je prends GLS. 10j pour avoir un colis, sale, éventré de partout....

----------


## toune8399

*@Pumka : merci pour l'info*  :Smile:  _. Comme quoi selon la région les problèmes de livraison varient. Dans mon coin GLS c'est  et Chronopost 

Finalement, je vais tester les Carnilove Reinder en en commandant un sac chez "pour chien et chat". Les prix y sont vraiment intéressant, même avec les frais de port. Livreur GLS  mais cela me permettra de voir s'ils sont toujours aussi incompétents. En fait, je pense qu'ils le sont quand il s'agit de colis lourds  .
__
@bouba92 : merci pour le retour  . Quelles variétés de croquettes ? Elles sont vraiment grosses ?_

----------


## vans

Confetti : 
Protéine animale déshydraté : de quel animal? de quel partie de l'animal? , cet ingrédient est trop flou, on ne sait pas ce que c'est
Protéine d'agneau déshydraté : de quel partie de l'agneau ? Juste les os ou la viande ou l'animal entier ? Pareil, ça reste flou
Graisse animal : pareil trop flou
Hydrolysat : ce sont souvent des plume, bec, patte, tête, ...
Riz, pomme de terre, pois, amidon de pois : ça fait un peut beaucoup

----------


## bouba92

Pour les carnilove : je donne faisant et canard, en fait elle sont pour chien "moyen" je pense ( genre epagneul breton en taille) moi j'ai des  petits chiens dont un york de 3.5kg donc elles sont un peu grosse mais je me debrouille....
Ce qui m'inquiete un peu sur le site pourchien et chat c les delais de livraison: entre 7 et 14jours!!! Vaut mieux bien calculer ds ce cas pour ne pas se trouver en rupture!

----------


## confetti

Merci vans  pour ta réponse , ça résume bien ce que je pensais .

----------


## ccarol54

> *@Pumka : merci pour l'info*  _. Comme quoi selon la région les problèmes de livraison varient. Dans mon coin GLS c'est  et Chronopost 
> 
> Finalement, je vais tester les Carnilove Reinder en en commandant un sac chez "pour chien et chat". Les prix y sont vraiment intéressant, même avec les frais de port. Livreur GLS  mais cela me permettra de voir s'ils sont toujours aussi incompétents. En fait, je pense qu'ils le sont quand il s'agit de colis lourds  .
> __
> @bouba92 : merci pour le retour  . Quelles variétés de croquettes ? Elles sont vraiment grosses ?_


Bonjour , j ai un chihuahua de 4 kg et j ai pris des carnilove puppy , la taille est plus petite que toutes les autres de la marque carnilove . J avais été en magasin l'acheter afin de tater la croquettes du paquet et il s est avéré que toutes les autres sont plus grosses et certaines très grosses
les croquettes puppy sont aussi adaptées aux chiens adultes de petites tailles 

J'ai commencé la transition hier soir , je ne sais pas si cela un rapport avec les croquettes ( je ne pense pas mais a suivre ...) Mon chien a mangé sa ration avec quelques croquettes carnilove puppy vers 20h et a 21h30 il tournait dans toute la maison pour sortir , qu'habituellement il dort et attend sa derniere sortie avant le dodo . Donc je le sors et là il se jette précipitamment pour manger de l'herbe, et impossible de le faire rentrer tant qu'il avait pas fini. Au bout d'un moment il rentre se couche , et se releve et se recouche pour se relever une dernière fois pour rendre toute sa ration du soir avec l herbe ingurgité forcément. Ca l'a soulagé et après dernière sortie et au dodo. La nuit il a toussé 3 fois et apparemment il n'a pas revomi. Ce matin il est pas spécialement en forme il est sorti et rentré se coucher que d habitude il traine dehors le matin. Il a aboyé quand meme après la voisine ( donc je pense que ça va mieux et il n'a pas de fièvre). Selles hier soir correct comme d habitude et ce matin rien pour le moment

est ce un hasard avec le debut de la transition je ne sais pas , car monsieur est un mange tout ce qu'il peut trouver et étant en travaux en ce moment , le petit malin si il peut choper un bout de plâtre par terre ou autre ,s en donne a cœur joie (jusque là je fais un max attention mais il est possible qu'il en ai mangé un petit bout) 
Je pencherai plutôt pour un hasard car j ai déjà tenté de lui mélanger du nutrivet ( échantillon ) et aucune reaction après , tout était normal

Je vais le surveiller toute la journée , son comportement car j'aime pas voir mon petit lou comme ça, voir si ce soir il mange ses croquettes et si il a la même reaction qu'hier soir enfin si il mange !

----------


## ccarol54

Bonjour à toutes et à tous

Je viens pour donner des nouvelles ce matin de mon petit lou
Alors hier soir il a mangé sa ration (en mode transition comme la veille) et il n a eu aucune reaction, pas de crise a courir partout et pas manger d herbe précipitamment pour se faire vomir , tout c est bien passé et il est en forme  donc c était bien une coincidence le debut de la transition et son état patraque, je suis bien contente
Il a fait un peu de tri en fin de gamelle pour ne laisser que quelques carnilove mais les a fini après , la taille de la croquette est bien pour sa petite mâchoire . Ses croquettes habituelles sont un peu plus petites mais les carnilove puppy ne sont guere beaucoup plus grosses
Plus qu'à attendre de voir si il les aime bien et si il les supporte bien, pour l instant c est transition 
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous

----------


## Adibou

Bon, j'arrive enfin à la fin du paquet de Lukullus.

Mon pauvre Kikinou les a pas du tout appréciées, obligée de jouer de subterfuges pour qu'il les mange (ses selles et son état général étaient normaux, je refuse de jeter 15 kgs de croquettes).

Je vais donc encore une fois changer.

Avant Lukullus, il était au maxima, sur lesquelles il se jetait. Je les prenais chez Botanic et avec les réductions/la carte de fidélité etc, je m'en sortais pour 50/55 le paquet de 14kgs.

Sur NCLN, on s'approche + des 60 + les frais de port. C'est plus trop dans le budget malheureusement.

J'ai vu passer plusieurs fois Josera, quelqu'un a des retours sur l'appétence ?

Sachant que Benji a donc 15 ans, mais fait encore sa balade d'1h par jour à fond les ballons et que son seul "soucis" de santé c'est un foie un peu fatigué. Donc en gros, pas mal de protéines mais limité autant qu'on peut le gras.


Merci d'avance pour le coup de main !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui, précision, on ne prend plus les maxima chez Botanic, tout simplement parce qu'on a déménagé en Belgique, et qu'il n'y en a pas

----------


## Adibou

Après relecture de la fin du topic, j'ai commandé des nutrivet. 
J'espère recevoir rapidement pour pouvoir commencer la transition.

----------


## Adibou

C'est pas grave du tout. Je vais voir ce que donne celles ci, sinon je passerai au Josera. Merci pour le retour.

----------


## soniaidir

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si cela a été abordé, je donne les croquettes josera 26/16 à mes chiens et depuis que je leur donne cela, il n'y a plus de diarrhée donc j'en suis satisfaite. Sauf que  j'ai un chien qui fait des allergies  par moments mais en plus, il a une peau mal hydratée, il y a comme des pellicules et j'ai un shampoing pour traiter cela mais j'aurais aimé savoir  s'il y avait des croquettes qui peuvent mieux lui correspondre pour que la peau soit mieux hydratée, merci de vos conseils.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## marco68

Bonjour,
nous allons bientôt avoir un petit beauceron qui aura 10 semaines, je suis a la recherche de croquettes pour lui. ce sera un chien de grande race..j'hésite entre les carnilove, les gosbi et peut-être joseba (qui m'on l'air moins bien) un  petit conseil Merci d'avance

----------


## MATCLEM

Bonjour à tous,

Nous avons une chienne Jack Russel stérilisée 7.2 kg, sportive.
Mais voilà : Elle est actuellement nourrie avec des croquettes d'une marque de grande surface et mademoiselle a toujours faim, se gratte et perd ses poils de façon importante. 
Est ce que quelqu'un sur ce forum aurait la gentillesse de nous éclairer sur le type /marque de croquettes vers lesquelles nous orienter ?
J'ai bien essayé de trouver des infos sur ce forum mais j'avoue que je m'y perds un peu...
Un grand merci par avance aux personnes qui prendront le temps de me répondre

----------


## vans

> Bonjour, je ne sais pas si cela a été abordé, je donne les croquettes josera 26/16 à mes chiens et depuis que je leur donne cela, il n'y a plus de diarrhée donc j'en suis satisfaite. Sauf que  j'ai un chien qui fait des allergies  par moments mais en plus, il a une peau mal hydratée, il y a comme des pellicules et j'ai un shampoing pour traiter cela mais j'aurais aimé savoir  s'il y avait des croquettes qui peuvent mieux lui correspondre pour que la peau soit mieux hydratée, merci de vos conseils.


Dans un premier temps évite de trop le laver, le shampoing va lui abîmer la peau. 
Tu peux privilégier un apport en omega 3 et 6 pour réhydrater la peau, huile de poison, lin, ... 
Si avec un complément en huile n’arrête pas les pellicule, il faudra lui changer de croquette




> Bonjour,
> nous allons bientôt avoir un petit beauceron qui aura 10 semaines, je suis a la recherche de croquettes pour lui. ce sera un chien de grande race..j'hésite entre les carnilove, les gosbi et peut-être joseba (qui m'on l'air moins bien) un  petit conseil Merci d'avance


Pour un chien de grand race, il faut privilégier les croquettes avec peu de minéraux (rapport Ca/P = 1 dans le meilleur des cas) et peu de lipide. La croissance doit etre lente.




> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Nous avons une chienne Jack Russel stérilisée 7.2 kg, sportive.
> Mais voilà : Elle est actuellement nourrie avec des croquettes d'une marque de grande surface et mademoiselle a toujours faim, se gratte et perd ses poils de façon importante. 
> Est ce que quelqu'un sur ce forum aurait la gentillesse de nous éclairer sur le type /marque de croquettes vers lesquelles nous orienter ?
> J'ai bien essayé de trouver des infos sur ce forum mais j'avoue que je m'y perds un peu...
> Un grand merci par avance aux personnes qui prendront le temps de me répondre


Les croquettes doivent contenir majoritairement de la viande animale, très peu de céréale ou pas du tout (attention tout de même au sans céréale, certains groupes industriels surfent sur cette vague et propose des sans céréales mais avec beaucoup de légumineuse)
Taux de protéine mini : 25%
Taux de lipide mini : 12%
Taux de cendre max : 8%
Rapport Ca/P : 1,3%

----------


## zooloo

Bonjour à tous,

Suivant les recommandations de plusieurs contributeurs, j'avais pris acana senior pour mon papy labrador

Jusque là, les croquettes venaient de chez zooplus;

si ce n'est qu'après ma dernière commande, j'ai réalisé MAIS TROP TARD, que le conditionnement avait changé:
le prix est resté identique,
 mais le sac de 13 kg est passé à 11.4kg; 
soit une réduction de volume de 12.3%; 

Comparée à la précédente présentation et commande, ça fait 7EUR payé pour ... rien

Le signalement rédigé dans les avis de la fiche du produit n'a pas été validé par le site...
-- Pour information --



Tant qu'à changer de fournisseur, autant changer de marque;
me voilà repartie en quête d'une nouvelle référence de croquettes avec des caractéristiques similaires, à la précédente,
 MAIS une meilleure appétence

Pourriez vous m'aiguiller ?

Merci de votre attention

----------


## chantal642121

bonjour,

pour mon jack de même poids que le tien c'est gosbi chicken and rice mini, ça lui convient très bien il est superbe !!  bonne journée

----------


## virgeou51

Bonjour à tous, cela fait plusieurs jours que je parcours le poste mais avec plus de 650 pages il y a beaucoup de lectures... j'ai un chiot cane corso de 4 mois qui était sous croquettes eukanuba( oui pas super qualité mais c'est ce que donnais l'éleveur). j'ai vu que plusieurs personnes conseillaient la marque josera notamment la gamme sensi et la gamme active nature. sur le site NCLN ils ont fait creer une nouvelle gamme croissance. je vous met la composition si vous pouvez me dire ce que vous en pensez. Et puis apres il vaudra mieux passer sur la gamme sensi adulte ou sur la gamme active nature? merci pour vos réponses :Smile: 
*INGREDIENTS* :
*Viande de canard* moulue déshydratée; riz;  pomme de terre (déshydratée); graisse de volaille; protéine de pomme de terre; pulpe de betterave; *chair de saumon déshydratée*; hydrolysat de protéine de volaille; caroube moulu déshydraté; protéine animale hydrolysée; chlorure de sodium; levure; substances minérales; poudre de chicorée; fines herbes, fruits; chair de moule déshydratée.
 

*ANALYSE :*
*Protéine  29,0%*
*Matières grasses  18,0%*
*Cellulose brute  2,0%*
*Cendres brutes 7,4% dont :  calcium 1,35%; phosphore 1,10%; sodium 0,40%; magnésium 0,09%;*

----------


## toune8399

@virgeou51
Pour ma part je trouve qu'elles n'ont pas assez de protéines et trop de glucides, plus de 33% ce qui est trop.
Les chiens (les chats aussi) n'ont pas besoin de sucre.
Pourquoi pas Orijen ?
D'accord elles sont plus chères que les Josera mais bien meilleures

----------


## virgeou51

les orijen sont super mais vraiment hors budget pour ma part. je recherche une croquette correcte que ce soit niveau composition et niveau tarif et appétente car ma chienne est...difficile

----------


## Féhia

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Bon, j'ai certainement parlé un peu trop vite concernant les croquettes sur ma chienne : elle enchaîne les Hot Spot comme jamais :'( Je reste persuadé que les croquettes Nutrivet sont bien, mais ne conviennent finalement peut être pas à ma chienne...
> J'ai vu avec le véto pour faire des analyses et voir s'ils peuvent déterminer la raison précise (je ne paye quasiment rien pour cela, donc nous verrons bien) mais comme ces crises interviennent peu de temps après le changement de croquette, je me dit qu'elles y sont peut être pour quelques choses...


Re-bonjour à tous,

Après un bon mois d'attente (problème de communication avec mon véto partie en congé, etc.), j'ai enfin le retour des analyses de sang : allergie avéré aux acariens.

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que je peux continuer avec les croquettes Nutrivet. D'ailleurs, ma chienne ne fait plus de crise de Hot Spot pour le moment et je n'avais pas encore changé de marque, donc tout vas bien. 

Après j'ai tout de même une petite question, j'ai du réduire la ration journalière car elle avait tendance à grossir (c'est pourtant les croquettes pour chien stérile et peu actif). Je trouve qu'elle réclame énormément plus qu'avant sa dose de croquette et elle semble avoir très faim quand je lui donne : elle en vient même à aboyer si je tarde sur l'horaire "habituel". Est-ce problématique ? Dois-je ré-augmenter un peu la dose au risque qu'elle prenne deux-trois kilogramme de trop ?

Sinon elle à la forme et aucun problème au niveau des selles.

----------


## toune8399

Tout en restant avec des Nutrivet pourquoi ne pas essayer les Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive & Health, ? Elles ont la même composition.

----------


## zooloo

Bonjour

@Fehia, je suis bien incapable de répondre sur le choix des croquettes
En revanche, je réagis sur la mention "au risque qu'elle prenne deux-trois kilogramme de trop ": l'expérience me pousse à vous dire NON!

Mon labrador de 13 ans a été "bien portant" pendant des années; comme tout allait bien, les vétérinaires recommandaient de ne rien faire;
jusqu'à la 1ere crise d'arthrose, où l'amaigrissement est devenu prioritaire;
pourtant il n'a jamais été "trop lourd" "trop gros", juste bien portant avec ses 2-3 kg qui vont bien, quand tout va bien

Aujourd'hui, il est perclus d'arthrose, les hanches et coudes sont HS;
lostéopathe confirme que les petits kg ont joué sur le long court,
et s'étonne à chaque fois que le papy puisse encore marcher

Si c'était à refaire, je veillerais particulièrement au poids de forme

Pour le coté glouton, aujourd'hui ce n'est plus une question, mais une habitude de "gonfler" la gamelle avec des légumes notamment

Je ne sais pas s'il y a matière à généraliser, l'impact de 2-3 kg chez un lab, comparé à un autre gabarit

----------


## vans

Virgeou:
Pour un chien de grande race, la croissance est longue donc il doit grandir en restant "maigre"
Les lipides doit imperativement etre proche de 15%, le rapport Ca/P proche de 1. 
Grandit trop vite, il aura des problemes articulaires.
Surtout ne pas changer de croquette pendant la croissance.

Fehia: 
L'allergie aux acariens provient de leurs excréments. Donc pour limiter la proliferation des acariens dans les croquettes, il faut les congeler.
S'il a tendance à grossir, soit on réduit la dose soit on cherche des croquettes avec moins de glucides. Les glucides sont les premiers responsable.
S'il a toujours faim, tu peux rajouter des legumes ou des fruits dans sa gamelle et réhydrater les croquettes.
Mais ne pas laisser grossir ton chien sous peine d'avoir des problemes articulaires quand il prendra de l'âge.

----------


## Féhia

Merci pour vos retours rapide  :Smile: 

Comme le souligne toune8399, une autre gamme de croquette de Nutrivet, ayant les mêmes ingrédients en même quantité (du moins pour celles précisées), ont 6% de glucide en moins. 

Comme il faut le moins de glucide, je vais donc tester les croquettes Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive & Health en ajustant un peu plus les rations et voir comment ma chienne réagit. 

Je prends bonne note qu'au besoin, je peux compléter avec les légumes et qu'il faut éviter tout kilogramme superflu  :Smile:

----------


## toune8399

@zoulou 
Pour l'arthrose avez-vous essayez de lui donner de l'extrait de moule verte ?

@fehia
Ce sont les glucides qui font prendre du poids, les chiens n'assimilent pas le sucre.
Si pas possible de mettre les croquettes au congélateur et si vous les mettez dans un contenant en plastique laissez-les dans leur sac d'origine. 
Perso, pour aidez à la conservation des croquettes de mes loulous, je mets dedans 2% du poids du sac de Terre de Diatomée.

Petit rajout : Vous pouvez rajouter des courgettes bien cuites à ses croquettes. Les courgettes ça calle bien et ça ne fait pas grossir. Une cuillère à soupe pour 10 kg de poids du chien.

----------


## dedel

Acana ne faisant plus de gros conditionnement (ou alors ils sont en rupture prolongée partout), j'envisage de changer l alimentation des monstres. Pour l'instant ils sont aux acana large breed.
Ils sont 3 :
Blitz, croisé chasse/berger/véranda, poids de forme à 24kg, 3 ans nerveux et actif (promenade quotidienne, 3/4 sorties canicross/semaine dont au moins 1 longue distance (>15km), agility 1fois par semaine). Il n'a pas supporté les applaws et a fini par s'adapter aux acana. Par contre il a depuis quelques temps des pellicules, je lui donne de l'huile de saumon mais pas de différence notable a ce jour.
Et les chiennes de mes parents et ma grand mère :
Vicky 10 ans, croisée epagneul breton/cocker, pantouflarde, sauf en saison de chasse où elle court le week end(ce n'est pas mon chien je le rappelle), le reste du temps c'est une chienne qu'on a du mal à motiver à sortir (elle ne veut se promener qu'avec mes parents), pas de souci particulier hormis un début darthrose et une tendance à faire du gars facilement. Elle n'aime pas le poisson.
Galipette : 5 ans, epagneul, activité moyenne, fait du gras (la grnad mère lui donne des gâteaux tout le temps), ras sinon elle est en forme.

Niveau prix, pour Blitz on est au max avec les acana on ne pourra pas aller au delà de 5 le kilo, pour les filles cela a moins d'importance.
J'avais vu les Brit Carnilove qui ont l'air bien il y a des gammes meilleures que d'autres ? Pensez-vous qu'elles pourraient convenir aux 3 ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## vans

Carnilove me parait un bon choix. De memoire, il y a 21% de glucide. 
Par contre, il faut regarder les taux de calcium de phosphore de chaque croquette. Les saumon dinde grande race sont bon (toujours de memoire  ::  donc à verifier.
Pour Vicky, il faudrait lui apporter un complement en chondroprotecteur pour ses articulations.

----------


## dedel

je vais chercher de ce côté là alors

Pour Vicky, elle a du seraquin depuis un gros mois, mon père dit qu'il voit du mieux depuis, elle fatigue moins vite et moins de difficulté au réveil

----------


## vans

Je viens de verifier, c'est bien les carnilove saumon dinde qui ont de bon rapport Ca/P. Les cendres sont un chouille élevé mais rien de dramatique.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà utilisé la gamelle anti glouton Northmate ? http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/jo...n/autre/409053 ? 
Merci !

----------


## dedel

Je voulais la prendre, finalement j'ai pris un autre système mais je vais sûrement lui offrir pour noël

----------


## Loupiotte21

C'est quoi l'autre système ? La Northmate pour toute la ration ça me parait long, je le vois plus en jeu d'occupation.

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour Loupiotte
Oui, je l'utilise depuis longtemps pour ma podenca et c'est très efficace pour éviter 'l'aspirateur à croquettes'
Kira met beaucoup plus de temps pour manger - c'est vraiment top pour les croquettes (moins bien si ration ménagère avec riz car colle à la gamelle et s'éparpille) - plus galère à laver qu'une gamelle  (j'utilise une brosse à dents et zou, c'est propre  :Smile:

----------


## dedel

je lui ai pris ça :
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/ec...e_chien/401978

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci UnePODetmoi. La mienne aussi est "aspirateur à croquettes" mais sans effet indésirable (elle ne vomit pas après comme j'ai souvent lu chez d'autres chiens) donc si je l'achète c'est plus pour qu'elle "s'amuse". Vous donnez toute sa ration dedans et tous les jours ? Ou seulement de temps en temps ?

Merci dedel, elle a déjà joué avec ça chez quelqu'un mais même question vous mettez toute sa ration ? La mienne a tendance à s'énerver au bout d'un moment donc finalement je ne sais pas si ce n'est pas mieux qu'elle fasse "aspirateur à croquettes" plutôt qu'elle s'énerve pour manger.

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonsoir Loupiotte, je lui donne toutes ses rations dedans et tous les jours. Pour le jeu, je lui ai acheté un kong culbuto (si vous ne connaissez pas : vous mettez les croquettes dedans, le chien doit le renverser du coté du trou afin que les croquettes tombent) Kira s'éclate avec  :Smile:

----------


## Loupiotte21

Si je le connais, je l'ai aussi ! La mienne s'éclate aussi mais pareil je ne lui en mets pas beaucoup car elle s'énerve vite, pas de patience la bête

----------


## dedel

Oui je met toute la ration mais pas tout le temps, on change de jeu/gamelle a chaque repas.

----------


## Féhia

@toune8399 Merci pour ces nouvelles précisions. J'ai commandé le sac de croquette, nous verrons ce que cela donne avec les nouvelles Nutrivet  :Smile:

----------


## vans

Les Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive & Health ont certes moins de glucides mais le taux de proteines a été gonflé par les prot vegetales. 
Si on regarde bien la compo les sources animales sont presque exclusivement frais (les premiers ingredients).

----------


## D-elphine C

avant que je me lance dans un achat, pour une grosse chienne avec un pb cardiaque sévère, est ce que je fais bien d'aller sur RC cardiac ? ou par exple dans des marques meilleures je pourrais avoir un compromis?

----------


## confetti

Je ne sais pas pour un problème cardiaque , mais j'avais un vieux toutous ( X berger malinois ) qui avait la leishmaniose , après plusieurs hépatites sévères ma véto m'a conseillée  les RC hépatic  (il était nourri au GOSBI sénior )........ et bien les deux dernières années de sa vie  il a mangé les RC hépatic et plus de pb au foie ......

----------


## D-elphine C

c'est ce que je me dis, ils mettent des choses dans ces croquettes qui aident pour les pathologies et ça semble vraiment efficace

----------


## Féhia

> Les Nutrivet Instinct Nutritive & Health ont certes moins de glucides mais le taux de proteines a été gonflé par les prot vegetales. 
> Si on regarde bien la compo les sources animales sont presque exclusivement frais (les premiers ingredients).


Comment voyez vous cela ? Lorsque je compare la composition entre les dietetic & care (INNE BALANCE) et les instinct Nutritive & health (INNE NUTRITION) je ne vois aucune différence !?! Ce qui change c'est la partie sur tout ce qui est vitamine etc.

Mais peut être que ce que vous indiqué était déjà présent dans celles d'avant ?

----------


## vans

> Comment voyez vous cela ? Lorsque je compare la composition entre les dietetic & care (INNE BALANCE) et les instinct Nutritive & health (INNE NUTRITION) je ne vois aucune différence !?! Ce qui change c'est la partie sur tout ce qui est vitamine etc.
> 
> Mais peut être que ce que vous indiqué était déjà présent dans celles d'avant ?


La compo : 
*Ingrédients : viande de poulet (minimum 30 %), agneau (minimum 11 %), viande de dinde (minimum 10 %), pommes de terre, petits pois, huile et graisse de poulet (minimum 9 %), saumon (minimum 5 %), œufs entiers déshydratés (minimum 4 %), viande de poulet déshydratée (minimum 4 %), agneau déshydraté (minimum 4 %), protéines de petits pois déshydratées, huile de saumon (3 %), pulpe de betteraves, haricots verts, patates douces, tomates, pommes, luzerne, racines de chicorée, levure, feuilles de fenouil, airelles, gelée de cassis, vitamines et minéraux, protéines de plasma déshydratées, hydrolysat de foie de volaille, chlorure de potassium, carbonate de calcium, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), manno-oligosaccharides (MOS), taurine, extrait de Fucus vesiculosus (fucus vésiculeux), extrait d'Ascophyllum nodosum (goémon noir), extrait de Yucca Shidigera, sulfate de chondroïtine, sulfate de N-acetyl-glucosamine, tartrate de L-carnitine, extrait de romarin, extrait de thé vert.

Petit détail rapide : 
**Ce qui est en rouge sont des ingrédient frais : soit 56% (si je me trompes pas), la viande fraiche contient 70% d'eau environ, il reste pas grand chose après cuisson des croquettes.
En bleu ce qui est déshydraté : 12% donc pas grand chose
En vert : les ingrédients qui apportent pas mal de protéine végétale donc de mauvaise qualité
Les glucides sont cachés par des prot végétales
*

----------


## confetti

Bonjour, entre les croquettes gosbi lamb et chicken lesquelles sont  les mieux ?

Pensez-vous qu'on peut mélanger les grain free  et les lamb ?

----------


## Quaraba

Pourquoi vouloir mélanger grain free et lamb ?

----------


## confetti

Les lamb je les donne a un de mes chiens qui est sensible des intestins , les grain free je voudrais en donner a deux de mes autres chiens car plus riche mais point de vu budget elles sont plus onéreuses .... alors Je voudrais donner le matin des lamb et le soir des grain free par ex .

----------


## vans

Vu le taux de glucides des grain free chez gosbi, tant donner celle au riz mais en chicken  ::

----------


## dedel

Carnilove essayé depuis hier, totalement approuvé par le chien qui m'a pété une crise jusqu'à ce que je lui donne sa ration. J'ai craqué je viens de lui donner mais d'habitude c'est plus vers 22h son repas...j'espère que ce n'est que latteait de la nouveauté....

----------


## Féhia

@Vans, Merci pour ces précisions. Mais pour le coup, que je prenne les dietetic ou les nutritive, les remarques sont identique et donc c'est plus le choix de la marque qu'il faut revoir..

Pfiou !

----------


## lénou

Je vais tenter de chercher et de lire ce post, mais... que donneriez-vous à un jeune petit gabarit (7/8kg), mais sportif (Podenca).
Merci!

----------


## vans

Fehia: bienvenue dans le monde des croquettes. 
Faut vraiment tout regarder. Et choisir selon nos critères et bien sur selon la digestion du toutou  :: 

Lenou: il faudrait nous en dire un peu plus. Pathologie ? Cereales, sans cereales ? Allergies ? Budget ...

----------


## Adibou

Quelqu'un peut me rappeler la page du récap ?

Je cherche en alimentation humide, des boites de qualité et pas à + de 5€ le kg.
Je voudrais passer à croquettes le matin et humide le soir.

----------


## Poupoune 73

pê la gamme "naturo" chez nourrir comme la nature?

----------


## lénou

> Lenou: il faudrait nous en dire un peu plus. Pathologie ? Cereales, sans cereales ? Allergies ? Budget ...


Peu de précision pour le moment car l'adoption n'est pas encore concrète, mais tout se précise (pré-visite ce dimanche). 
Je passe juste d'un grand à un petit gabarit. Je souhaite la meilleure qualité possible. Pour le budget: j'étais à plus de 60 euros le sac pour ma Utah.

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour Lénou
pour une petite pod, il faudra juste voir si elle est maigre ou en surpoids (ça arrive souvent quand nourriture en commun si refuge) et par rapport à son âge
avant de voir la belle, c'est compliqué de choisir des croquettes 
en tout cas, je vous souhaite une belle adoption  :Smile:

----------


## Adibou

Si possible plutôt chez zooplus, comme je prends les croquettes la c'est plus simple et j'arrive à avoir les frais de port gratuits.
J'habite en Belgique.

----------


## D-elphine C

> Quelqu'un peut me rappeler la page du récap ?
> 
> Je cherche en alimentation humide, des boites de qualité et pas à + de 5€ le kg.
> Je voudrais passer à croquettes le matin et humide le soir.


http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html

----------


## Féhia

@Vans : C'est malheureux, mais en toute franchise, je pense m'arrêter là. Je suis passé des Yocks au Nutrivet, c'est déjà pas mal je pense, non ? Les Nutrivet sont certes pas le top, mais pas les pires non plus ?  :Smile: 

Je serai plus vigilant sur mon prochain toutou, mais là, tant qu'elle apprécie les Nutrivet, les digères bien et que moi sa reste dans mon budget tout en étant facile à se procurer, cela me convient...

----------


## vans

> @Vans : C'est malheureux, mais en toute franchise, je pense m'arrêter là. Je suis passé des Yocks au Nutrivet, c'est déjà pas mal je pense, non ? Les Nutrivet sont certes pas le top, mais pas les pires non plus ? 
> 
> Je serai plus vigilant sur mon prochain toutou, mais là, tant qu'elle apprécie les Nutrivet, les digères bien et que moi sa reste dans mon budget tout en étant facile à se procurer, cela me convient...


Oui oui, bien sur, c'est déja beaucoup mieux  :: 
On est ici pour en discuter et apprendre à décrypter les compo afin que chacun se fasse une idée de ce qu'il donne à son loulou.

----------


## vans

> Peu de précision pour le moment car l'adoption n'est pas encontre concrète, mais tout se précise (pré-visite ce dimanche). 
> Je passe juste d'un grand à un petit gabarit. Je souhaite la meilleure qualité possible. Pour le budget: j'étais à plus de 60 euros le sac pour ma Utah.


La meilleure qualité reste Orijen.
Faites votre pré-visite tranquillement et discuter avec les personnes qui la côtoie afin d'en savoir plus. Dans un premier temps pour ne pas trop perturber son transit (avec le stress de l'adoption, il peut y avoir des diarrhée au départ), gardez si possible son alimentation actuelle et changez progressivement


Adibou : pour les boite, il me semble qu'il y un post dessus. Si je le retrouve, je mets le lien ici.
voila : Nourriture humide, venez partager vos expériences...

----------


## Macchiamel

Bonjour,

je suis votre topic depuis un bon moment et je vous remercie tous pour m'avoir sensibilisé à toutes les problématiques liées à l'alimentation des chiens.

Du coup j’ai retenu trois marques de croquettes, mais je me pose des questions qui m'aideraient à déterminer la meilleure marque :
*Les Platinium poulet* : j'aime le conditionnement 3x5kg pour garder la fraicheur, mais je peux lire que malgré les 70% de viande, il y a du maïs. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
*Les Carnilove* : je me posais la question des morceaux choisi, de la qualité de la viande. Aussi, en 12kg, j'ai peur de perdre la qualité des croquettes avec 1 seul chien de 12kg.
*Les RéGion Pet Nutrition* : c'est ce que donne l’éleveur en ce moment, mais je suis intrigué par la présence de riz, et 56% de viande n'est-il pas trop peu (quel genre de viande d'ailleurs ?) ? Et n'existe qu'en gros conditionnement.

Merci beaucoup, et pour vous faciliter la chose, j'ai mis les liens sur les noms des croquettes ! Et si jamais vous avez notion d'une meilleure marque que les trois citées, n’hésitez pas à m'en faire part, sachant que je tiens à ne pas mettre au delà de 5€/kg.

----------


## fabienl14730

Bonjour, que pensez vous des croquette Lup* sensitive?

Mon chien se gratte assez quand même.
Nous avons essayé sur conseil du vétérinaire tout ce qui est contre les puces, que ce soit le spray maison, laver ses coussins, les pipettes, la terre de diatomée, collier serest*, au mélange naturel anti puce.

Je me dirige vers les croquettes, à cette heure ci, il est aux Acan* depuis ses 1 an environ. Il a 5 ans.

J'ai lu que des bons commentaires, "mon chien ne se gratte plus".
Mais aussi 2.3 commentaires comme "mon chien boit beaucoup plus, ses reins sont en activités constante, croquettes sont vivement déconseillées".

Si des personnes peuvent m'apporter leurs avis, je leur en remercie.

 :Smile:

----------


## confetti

Merci VANS  ,mince  je ne savais pas que les gosbi grain free  était riche en glucides , on peut les calculer ? 

Je suis assez désespérée avec toutes ces croquettes ,  on vient de dépister un sarcome à la mâchoire à un des mes toutous , me demande si l'alimentation est en cause ? 


 Gosbi est espagnol , comment être certaine qu'ils ont de bonnes normes et contrôles ??!

----------


## MuzaRègne

% glucides digestibles = 100 - %protéines - %lipides - %cendres - %fibres - %eau

----------


## vans

> Bonjour, que pensez vous des croquette Lup* sensitive?
> 
> Mon chien se gratte assez quand même.
> Nous avons essayé sur conseil du vétérinaire tout ce qui est contre les puces, que ce soit le spray maison, laver ses coussins, les pipettes, la terre de diatomée, collier serest*, au mélange naturel anti puce.
> 
> Je me dirige vers les croquettes, à cette heure ci, il est aux Acan* depuis ses 1 an environ. Il a 5 ans.
> 
> J'ai lu que des bons commentaires, "mon chien ne se gratte plus".
> Mais aussi 2.3 commentaires comme "mon chien boit beaucoup plus, ses reins sont en activités constante, croquettes sont vivement déconseillées".
> ...


Depuis quand les grattage ont commencé ? Quel est la gamme d'acana que vous donnez ?
Chaque chien étant différent, certaine gamme/marque vous convenir à un chien et vont etre catastrophique pour un autre. On ne peut pas juger une croquette avec les commentaires des autres mais avec l'analyse de la compo que l'on fait et de ce que le chien tolère.
Faites attention à ne pas trop utiliser de produits antipuce car cela peut entraîner des irritations de la peau.

Les Lupo Sensitive ne sont pas adapter à un chien. Juste en regardant les taux rapidement, on constate qu'il n'y a pas assez de protéine et de lipide. 


Confetti : Pour les normes je serai pas d'une grande aide, je viens tout juste de me plonger dedans.
Mais faut pas se leurrer, tout n'est pas rose dans cette industrie de la croquette, quelque soit le pays.

----------


## fabienl14730

> Depuis quand les grattage ont commencé ? Quel est la gamme d'acana que vous donnez ?
> Chaque chien étant différent, certaine gamme/marque vous convenir à un chien et vont etre catastrophique pour un autre. On ne peut pas juger une croquette avec les commentaires des autres mais avec l'analyse de la compo que l'on fait et de ce que le chien tolère.
> Faites attention à ne pas trop utiliser de produits antipuce car cela peut entraîner des irritations de la peau.
> 
> Les Lupo Sensitive ne sont pas adapter à un chien. Juste en regardant les taux rapidement, on constate qu'il n'y a pas assez de protéine et de lipide. 
> 
> 
> Confetti : Pour les normes je serai pas d'une grande aide, je viens tout juste de me plonger dedans.
> Mais faut pas se leurrer, tout n'est pas rose dans cette industrie de la croquette, quelque soit le pays.


Il s'est toujours gratté à vrai dire, mais j'avais jamais pensé une seule fois que ça pouvait venir des croquettes.

Il mange des croquettes Acana au poulet. Il les adore, il les mange directement misent dans la gamelle!

J'ai stoppé tout les produits anti puces, il a seulement le collier seresto maintenant.

----------


## vans

> Il s'est toujours gratté à vrai dire, mais j'avais jamais pensé une seule fois que ça pouvait venir des croquettes.
> 
> Il mange des croquettes Acana au poulet. Il les adore, il les mange directement misent dans la gamelle!
> 
> J'ai stoppé tout les produits anti puces, il a seulement le collier seresto maintenant.


Vous pouvez essayer des croquettes avec une autre source animale comme l'agneau, le poisson, ... Si les grattage stoppent, c'est que votre chien est intolérant au poulet.

----------


## confetti

VANS ,   J'ai fait le calcul pour les glucides chez Gosbi , ça donne :

Gain free  :     34,5

Chicken.    :     35

Lamb.         :     41


Les grain free serait légèrement moins charges en glucides  ??

----------


## vans

Tes calculs sont bons.
La difference entre les grain free et les chicken est vraiment négligeable. C'est à vous de faire le choix entre les deux, les deux sont bien, la différence est la presence de riz.

Juste pour info, les taux de glucides des autres gammes contenant du riz :
Puppy: 27%
Junior lamb fish : 31%
Fish : 34%
Senior : 40,2%
Vet diet : 44%
High energy : 21%

----------


## confetti

Pensez-vous qu'on peut donner les gosbi junior lamb fish à des lévriers galgos de 2 et 3 ans (20 kg )/?/

----------


## vans

Oui bien sur, cela ne pose pas de problème. 
C'est celle que j'ai en ce moment pour mon cocker.

----------


## fabienl14730

> Vous pouvez essayer des croquettes avec une autre source animale comme l'agneau, le poisson, ... Si les grattage stoppent, c'est que votre chien est intolérant au poulet.


Dois-je rester aux Acana mais d'une autre source animale?

Je demande ça car j'ai lu les dernières pages, et une remarque m'a interpellé sur la marque orijen.

Une personne pour faire un petit "top 5" des meilleurs marques niveau composition (protéines, cendres, glucides...)?

----------


## vans

> Dois-je rester aux Acana mais d'une autre source animale?
> Si les taux sont corrects, vous pouvez rester sur Acana sinon il faudra changer de marque
> 
> Je demande ça car j'ai lu les dernières pages, et une remarque m'a interpellé sur la marque orijen.
> Qu'avez vous lu ? Origen et Acana sont fabriqué par la meme entreprise
> 
> Une personne pour faire un petit "top 5" des meilleurs marques niveau composition (protéines, cendres, glucides...)?
> Sur la page 358, une liste a été faite par Yens (pas à jour), elle permet de vous donnez une idée des marques pas mal.


Mes réponses sont en bleu  ::

----------


## fabienl14730

> Mes réponses sont en bleu



Je ne sais pas ce qu'on appel "taux corrects".
Pour moi, des bonnes croquettes sont sans céréales et avec la viande écrite en première position au niveau de la composition.

Origen était le top.

D'accord, je vais aller y faire un tour à cette page, merci  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

> pour une petite pod, il faudra juste voir si elle est maigre ou en surpoids


La miss est hyper fine et toute jeune (à peine 1 an).




> La meilleure qualité reste Orijen.


Je vais regarder, merci.

----------


## vans

Ce qu'il faut regarder pour se donner une idée de la qualité des croquettes :
- 25% mini de protéine
- 12% mini de matière grasse
- 8% max de cendre
- 30% max de glucide
-rapport Ca/P environ égal à 1,3 (regarder aussi séparément le Calcium et phosphore car ils peuvent etre élevés mais avec un bon rapport)
Les protéines doivent être apporté par de la viande animale. Il est préférable d'avoir des viandes déshydratés que frais (le frais contient beaucoup d'eau donc après cuisson, il ne reste plus grand chose)
Le grain free n'est pas forcement gage de bonne qualité (malheureusement) Certaines marques mettent beaucoup trop de pomme de terre, lentilles, pois, ... Cela permet de gonfler le taux de protéines et donc de baisser les glucides. Il vaut parfois mieux un bon lowgrain qu'un grain free. Il faut donc tout décortiquer.
Attention aussi au marketing, les mentions adulte, junior, sénior et j'en passe, ne servent à rien, il faut regarder les compo. Par exemple, une croquette sénior peut très bien être donner à un chiot. 
Bon courage, si vous avez des questions sur tel ou tel croquette, n'hésitez pas  ::

----------


## fabienl14730

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Si on prend ces croquettes : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...ereales/131455

Pouvez vous me dire le taux de glucides si vous le voyez car je impossible à le trouver.

En ce qui concerne les protéines, on s'aperçoit que la viande déshydratée est de 18% et la fraîche de 19.
Pas suffisant donc, on atteint pas les 25% que vous pensez être le minimum?

 :Smile:

----------


## vans

> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.
> 
> Si on prend ces croquettes : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...ereales/131455
> 
> Pouvez vous me dire le taux de glucides si vous le voyez car je impossible à le trouver.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les protéines, on s'aperçoit que la viande déshydratée est de 18% et la fraîche de 19.
> Pas suffisant donc, on atteint pas les 25% que vous pensez être le minimum?


Comme la dit Muza, un peu plus haut, les glucides sont à calculer. Ils sont très rarement indiqués sur les paquets.
% glucides digestibles = 100 - %protéines - %lipides - %cendres - %fibres - %eau

Les protéines et la sources animale (viande) n'est pas la même chose. Le taux de protéine est indiqué dans la composition analyse, ici pour les Acana, il est de 31%, ce qui comprend les protéines animales et végétales.

En viande, on a :
-en déshydraté : poulet 18% et dinde 5% = 23%
- en frais (j'y incorpore les huiles) = poulet 19%, huile foie poulet 5%, dinde 3%, Oeuf 3%, sandre 3%, foie poulet 2%, huile hareng 2% = 37%

----------


## Féhia

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas encore si je vais replonger dans la recherche de nouvelles croquettes, mais par curiosité je suis de prêt ce nouveau mystère du monde industriel des croquettes.

Je suis tombé sur un article qui sélectionne une marque de croquette parmi une vingtaine. Je suis un peu surpris d'une part par leurs critères de sélectons mais surtout par les résultats. Par exemple, que pensez-vous des croquettes suivantes (pour chien sénior stérilisé) :




> *Ingrédients :*
> Protéines déshydratées de porc et volailles, riz (min. 7%), coque de fèverole, protéines animales hydrolysées, pois entier, lignocellulose, fécule de pomme de terre (min. 4%), graisses animales, sels minéraux, huile de poissons, graine de lin, pulpe de betterave, fructo-oligosaccharides, fibre de psyllium, chitosan, Lactobacillus acidophilus pasteurisé, sulfate de chondroïtine.
> 
> Protéines Brutes
> 32 %
> 
> Matières Grasses Brutes
> 12 %
> 
> ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

y'a pas de viande 
"protéines de" c'est une façon déguisée de valoriser les déchets (plumes becs pattes mamelles....)

----------


## fabienl14730

> Comme la dit Muza, un peu plus haut, les glucides sont à calculer. Ils sont très rarement indiqués sur les paquets.
> % glucides digestibles = 100 - %protéines - %lipides - %cendres - %fibres - %eau
> 
> Les protéines et la sources animale (viande) n'est pas la même chose. Le taux de protéine est indiqué dans la composition analyse, ici pour les Acana, il est de 31%, ce qui comprend les protéines animales et végétales.
> 
> En viande, on a :
> -en déshydraté : poulet 18% et dinde 5% = 23%
> - en frais (j'y incorpore les huiles) = poulet 19%, huile foie poulet 5%, dinde 3%, Oeuf 3%, sandre 3%, foie poulet 2%, huile hareng 2% = 37%



Merci :Smile: 

Et y a t-il un pourcentage minimum de viande déshydratée conseillé?

----------


## vans

> Merci
> 
> Et y a t-il un pourcentage minimum de viande déshydratée conseillé?


De rien  :: 

Minimum 100%  (sérieusement, c'est impossible car le repas du chien ne serait pas équilibré) le chien est un carnivore donc plus il y en a mieux c'est.

----------


## Féhia

@Poupoune73, effectivement, je les sens vraiment pas ces croquettes, c'est dommage que ce magazine met en avant des croquettes qui finalement ne tiennent nullement compte de tous les précieux conseils que nous trouvons ici..

En ce qui me concerne, je vais passer aux croquettes GOSBI après mon sac de Nutrivet. Et sur les conseils de Vans et de nourrir comme la nature, je vais tester les exclusive Junior Lamb of Fish.

Je vous tiens informé  ::

----------


## soniaidir

> Dans un premier temps évite de trop le laver, le shampoing va lui abîmer la peau. 
> Tu peux privilégier un apport en omega 3 et 6 pour réhydrater la peau, huile de poison, lin, ... 
> Si avec un complément en huile narrête pas les pellicule, il faudra lui changer de croquette


Merci, je ne le  lavais pas trop, le vétérinaire m'avait passé un shampoing pour hydrater la peau dans les périodes où il avait des allergies et j'ai finalement changer de croquettes en prenant wofood fitness sterilized pour mes chiens vu que je devais surveiller aussi leur poids. On m'a dit d'attendre un mois avant d'avoir des résultats et si pas de changement de compléter avec de l'huile de poisson. Dans ces croquettes, il y a de l'omega 3 et 6.

----------


## Macchiamel

Bonjour,

Mon message est passé inaperçu, je tente un petit up, j'espère que ça ne dérange pas ^^'




> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis votre topic depuis un bon moment et je vous remercie tous pour m'avoir sensibilisé à toutes les problématiques liées à l'alimentation des chiens.
> 
> Du coup jai retenu trois marques de croquettes, mais je me pose des questions qui m'aideraient à déterminer la meilleure marque :
> *Les Platinium poulet* : j'aime le conditionnement 3x5kg pour garder la fraicheur, mais je peux lire que malgré les 70% de viande, il y a du maïs. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> *Les Carnilove* : je me posais la question des morceaux choisi, de la qualité de la viande. Aussi, en 12kg, j'ai peur de perdre la qualité des croquettes avec 1 seul chien de 12kg.
> *Les RéGion Pet Nutrition* : c'est ce que donne léleveur en ce moment, mais je suis intrigué par la présence de riz, et 56% de viande n'est-il pas trop peu (quel genre de viande d'ailleurs ?) ? Et n'existe qu'en gros conditionnement.
> 
> Merci beaucoup, et pour vous faciliter la chose, j'ai mis les liens sur les noms des croquettes ! Et si jamais vous avez notion d'une meilleure marque que les trois citées, nhésitez pas à m'en faire part, sachant que je tiens à ne pas mettre au delà de 5/kg.

----------


## fabienl14730

Bonjour, j'ai trouvé ces croquettes : http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...ereales/131456


*Ingrédients :*
saumon frais (13%), saumon déshydraté (12 %), hareng déshydraté (10 %),  flet déshydraté (10 %), petits pois entiers, lentilles corail, pommes de  terre entières, hareng frais (5 %), flet frais (4 %), huile de hareng  (4 %), gourganes, huile de colza, luzerne séchée au soleil, fibres de  pois, arômes naturels de poissons (2 %), pommes fraîches, poires  fraîches, patates douces, potiron, courge butternut, panais, carottes,  épinards, canneberges, myrtilles, varech, racine de chicorée, baies de  genévrier, racine d'angélique, fleurs de souci, fenouil doux, feuilles  de menthe poivrée, lavande, enterococcus faecium.   *Additifs :*
vitamine A (15 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (2 000 UI/kg), fer (40 mg/kg),  iode (3 mg/kg), cuivre (13 mg/kg), manganèse (14 mg/kg), zinc (150  mg/kg), sélénium (0,3 mg/kg).
Conservateurs : vitamine E (α-tocophérol).


"Ce qu'il faut regarder pour se donner une idée de la qualité des croquettes :
- 25% mini de protéine
- 12% mini de matière grasse
- 8% max de cendre
- 30% max de glucide
-rapport Ca/P environ égal à 1,3 (regarder aussi séparément le Calcium  et phosphore car ils peuvent etre élevés mais avec un bon rapport)

Cela m'a l'air pas trop mal, les glucides sont en dessous de 30% si j'ai bien pris tout les calculs.

Qu'en pensez vous?
*Composants analytiques*
protéines brutes
33.0 %

graisses brutes
17.0 %

fibres brutes
5.0 %

cendres brutes
8.0 %

calcium
1.5 %

phosphore
1.2 %

chondroïtine
900.0 mg/kg

glucosamine
700.0 mg/kg

acides gras oméga 3
2.0 %

acides gras oméga 6
2.5 %

énergie métabolisable
3512.0 kcal/kg

acides gras EPA et DHA
0.7 mg

----------


## fabienl14730

J'aimerai partir sur saumon, j'ai comparé orijen et acana.

Acana est mieux au niveau des cendres.

Orijen est mieux au niveau de la viande déshydratée, des protéines, des graisses brutes)

Au niveau des fibres, je ne sais pas si le mieux est 4 ou 5.

Au niveau des glucides, ils sont plus bas chez orijen il me semble.

Acana / orijen

(30% de viandes déshydratée, 33% chez orijen)
protéines brutes                     

28.0 %      38

graisses brutes
17.0 %      18

fibres brutes
4.0 %        5

cendres brutes
7.0 %        8

calcium
1.4 %        1.4

phosphore
1.0 %        1.1

----------


## vans

Fabien: 
Vous pouvez tester les acana saumon ou orijen sans probleme, leur taux sont pas mal et la compo aussi.

Pour les fibres, c'est vraiment en fonction des chiens. Certains digerent mieux que d'autre la présence de fruit/légumes. Vous le verrez à ses cacas.  :Smile: 

Pour les prot, la difference est du à une plus grande quantité de viande chez Orijen. Mais Acana est tres correct (ils remplacent un peu de viande par des legumineux), se sont de bonne croquette aussi.

----------


## fabienl14730

Super!

Donc, je pars sur les acana car elles ont moins de cendres.

Je voulais savoir, je veux acheter 2 sacs de 13 kg acana poulet et 2 sacs acana saumon.
Pour la transition..

Les sacs ne perdront pas de leurs qualités le temps qu'ils soient écoulés?
1 sac de 13kg me fait 1 mois.

----------


## vans

Si votre chien n'est pas difficile, oui. Sinon prendre un petit paquet pour tester.
S'il n'est pas sensible niveau digestif, une transition sur 1 ou 2 semaines devrait suffir. Certains font jeûner leur chien 24h et hop nouvelles croquettes.

Les paquets de croquettes ouvert se gardent max 2mois. Si vous avez un contener, vous mettez le sac dedans et bien refermé. Dans un saut, vous mettez une semaine de croquette pour éviter d'ouvrir et refermer tous les jours le paquet. C'est le contact de l'air qui fait rancir.

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour
je lis toujours avec grand intérêt ce post et là, j'ai une nouvelle problématique : mon galgo de 4 ans a maigri (analyses nickel  :Smile:  
en ration ménagère le soir et croquettes ou patée (terra canis) le matin - je lui donne actuellement acana large breed (mais pas assez nourrissante energie 3458) 
A la lecture des échanges précédents, les gosbi semblent bien mais les junior  lamb&fish ne me semblent pas assez énergétiques - que pensez-vous des Adult chicken --> protéine un peu faible  ???
(viande fraîche de poulet déshydratée (34%)*,* riz, légumes, graisse de poulet, poisson de mer déshydraté (8%) pulpe de betterave, viande d'agneau moulue déshydratée (3%) ...*Analyse:*Protéine brute28% -Graisses brutes18%Humidité10% Cendres brutes7% Phosphore1% Calcium1,9%Energie métabolisable 4300 Kcal /kg

ou une autre idée ? merci de vos retours et bonne journée

----------


## vans

UnePODetmoi: pouvez vous décrire exactemement ce que vous donnez ? Quantité de chaque type d'alimentation? Et le poids du loulou.
En rentrant de mon week end prolongé, je ferai les calculs (demain soir)

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour Vans, un grand merci pour votre retour rapide
A perdu 2kg et pèse maintenant 23 kg (70cm au garrot) - le matin 170gr croquettes Acana ou 400gr terra canis - le soir 200gr viande + 150gr riz + légumes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et ... très bon week-end prolongé  :Smile:

----------


## D-elphine C

à la place du large (souvent les gammes en large sont moins riches) essayes l'adulte simple qui est + riche.

je pense que tu pourrais donner un peu + de croquettes le matin par exple et le soir ça dépend aussi de quelle viande est donnée, tu peux rajouter un peu de graisse si la viande ne l'est pas assez

----------


## vans

> Bonjour Vans, un grand merci pour votre retour rapide
> A perdu 2kg et pèse maintenant 23 kg (70cm au garrot) - le matin 170gr croquettes Acana ou 400gr terra canis - le soir 200gr viande + 150gr riz + légumes
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> et ... très bon week-end prolongé


alors alors ^^
Je vais commencer par les calculs (qui peuvent servir à tout le monde) et après je rajouterai les commentaires.

Croquette : 
En général, on se base sur 1,2% du poids du chien (adulte et activité normal).
Pour un chien de 25kg, on obtient 300gr par jour.

Boite : 
En général, on se base sur 3% du poids du chien (adulte et activité normal)
Pour un chien de 25kg, on obtient 750gr par jour.

Ration ménagère : 
En général, on se base sur 3% du poids du chien (adulte et activité normal)
Pour un chien de 25kg, on obtient 750gr par jour.
Elle se compose de 50% viande, 25% féculent cuit (riz, pâtes), 25% fruit/ légume
Ici, nous auront donc 375gr de viande, 190gr de féculent cuit et 190gr de fruit/légume 

Donc vous êtes à peu prêt dans la norme ^^ (bien sur on adapte au chien car tous différents) 
Pour le repas du soir, ce n'est pas équilibré. Il y a trop de féculent par rapport à la viande. De plus, faudrait rajouter des abats et os charnu (type cou de poulet/dinde) pour l'apport de vitamine et calcium. L'apport d'os charnu va équilibrer le rapport Ca/P, la viande contient beaucoup de phosphore. Si ce n'est pas possible pour vous, complétez avec des compléments en minéraux et vitamines. 

Comme l'a dit Delphine, les Acana Large breed sont assez pauvre en gras (les grands chiens ont un besoin en gras beaucoup moins important que les "petits"). Soit vous changez pour une gamme adulte avec environ 18% (toujours la même marque, cela évite les gros changement d'alimentation) avec bien sur les autres taux correct (cendre, Ca/P, ..) soit vous rajoutez de l'huile de poisson dans la ration ménagère du soir (1càs pour 10kg) à ajouter progressivement pour éviter les diarrhées. Vous pouvez aussi donner des viandes plus grasse comme le bœuf, le canard, ...

Si vous voulez passer aux Gosbi chicken rice, ça ne pose pas de problème car elles sont plus grasse et ont plus de glucide donc plus calorique que les Acana Large Breed. Avec l'alimentation de votre chien , un changement de croquette ne devrait pas trop perturber sont transit.

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour Vans, Waouh, un méga merci pour avoir pris le temps de tout m'expliquer :

Je peux ajouter des abats mais pas d'os car ça va être très compliqué de gérer les autres chiens - je vais tenter les Gosbi chicken  
question : 28% protéines, OK ? 
question : que pensez vous de Terra canis en humide ? plus énergétique que les croquettes ?
et après, c'est promis je vous laisse tranquille ! Excellente journée

----------


## lénou

Je regarderai attentivement tout ceci pour ma crevette qui semble être une Podenca toute fine...
J'ai été habituée à un "estomac sur pattes" avec ma Utah, à voir (et à surveiller) si Rosi sera gourmande.

----------


## vans

> Bonjour Vans, Waouh, un méga merci pour avoir pris le temps de tout m'expliquer :
> 
> Je peux ajouter des abats mais pas d'os car ça va être très compliqué de gérer les autres chiens - je vais tenter les Gosbi chicken  
> question : 28% protéines, OK ? 
> question : que pensez vous de Terra canis en humide ? plus énergétique que les croquettes ?
> et après, c'est promis je vous laisse tranquille ! Excellentejournée


De rien ^^
Si les os se n'est pas possible, de la coquille d'oeuf serait déja pas mal. Mais faut vraiment apporter du calcium car sans, le rapport Ca/P est déséquilibré. Il y aura bcp trop de phosphore. Cela peut créer des soucis squelettique, faiblesse musculaire, ...

28% de protéines est tout à fait correct surtout qu'elles sont de bonne qualité dans les gosbi (proviennent de la viande de poulet)

Les boite Terra Canis sont d'excellente qualité. En général, les boites sont bcp plus énergétique que les croquettes et cette énergie est mieux car il y a très peu de glucide voir pas du tout. 
Pour comparer des boites à des croquettes, il faut faire (encore ^^ ) des calculs. Pour cela, il faut ramener tout en matière sèche (MS) dont voici le calcul.
%MS = (%brut x 100)/(100-%humidité)

Petit exemple de mise en pratique du calcul : 
Terra canis au boeuf : 
Ce que l'on trouve comme compo analytique sur la boite : 
Protéine : 10,1%
Matiere grasse : 7,2%
Fibre : 0,9%
Cendre : 1,6%
Humidité : 73,8%

En matière sèche, on obtient : 
Protéine : 38,5%
Matiere grasse : 27,5%
Fibre : 3,43%
Cendre : 6,10%
"matière sèche" : (100-73,8) = 26,2%
Si on veut calculer les glucides sur cette boite, on obtient 0%
Cet exemple est type top !!!

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour Vans (encore et toujours merci pour votre message) 
je suis rassurée quant à mes choix de marques et je vais donc continuer avec : croquettes Gosbi, boites terra canis et aménager mes rations ménagères ! Très peu de souci pour son adaptation aux nouveaux aliments (il a été nourri au pain sec pendant presque 2 ans ...)
A bientôt et au plaisir d'échanger avec vous

----------


## dedel

Vans : juste une question/précision : quand tu dis qu'on se base sur 1.2% du poids du chien pour avoir la ration quotidienne, c'est pour tout type de croquettes ?
parce que du coup on occulte complétement le fait que selon la qualité des croquettes elles n'apportent pas la même énergie (et on enlève un de mes gros arguments en faveur des bonnes croquettes, à savoir oui elles sont plus chères mais comme le chien en mange moins, ça compense une partie du surcoût).

Et rien à voir mais on a changé les croquettes de Blitz (de Acana large breed on est passé aux Carnilove dinde et saumon) mais il a toujours autant de pellicules...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ca n'est pas très pertinent oui de donner une ration "moyenne" pour "les croquettes", il y a tellement de croquettes différentes, avec des apports énergétiques qui peuvent aller de 350 ou même moins à plus de 450 kcal/100 g, pour une base de départ le mieux est de se fier aux recommandations des fabricants*, et ensuite d'ajuster selon la réponse du chien.

* : ou de calculer soi même si on est un peu parano, mais de toute façon comme il faudra adapter selon l'individu, ça ne change pas grand chose

----------


## vans

> Vans : juste une question/précision : quand tu dis qu'on se base sur 1.2% du poids du chien pour avoir la ration quotidienne, c'est pour tout type de croquettes ?
> parce que du coup on occulte complétement le fait que selon la qualité des croquettes elles n'apportent pas la même énergie (et on enlève un de mes gros arguments en faveur des bonnes croquettes, à savoir oui elles sont plus chères mais comme le chien en mange moins, ça compense une partie du surcoût).


Les 1,2% permettent de se donner une idée de la quantité. Il faut bien entendu adapter selon le chien. 
C'est comme pour les boites ou le barf ou RM. On se base sur 3% puis après on adapte. 
Chaque chien réagit différemment suivant son métabolisme, condition de vie, ...

----------


## KrysSXM

Bonsoir,
Je viens vers vous pour quelques conseils d'alimentation pour mon petit boxer de 2 mois et demi. Il a été nourri avec les croquettes Yock chez les personnes où nous l'avons eu, et nous n'avons pas encore changé de marque pour ne pas perturber son régime alimentaire. Que pensez-vous des ces croquettes ? Depuis quelques jours il a les pattes avant qui paraissent faibles et je m'interroge... Ces croquettes sont-elles adaptées à un chiot en pleine croissance ?
Je vous remercie par avance des conseils que vous pourrez me donner.

----------


## Lou

En faisant une recherche google on tombe vite sur le message de Muza, on ne peut plus clair  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-470.html

Quant à trouver une marque plus adaptée, tu as le post de Yenz : http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-144/re-croquettes-avis-composition-venez-parler-8765/page-358.html#post1758451

Tu as aussi le topic pour comprendre comment choisir : ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## KrysSXM

Super. Merci beaucoup. Je vais lire tout ça attentivement pour pouvoir nourrir notre Mambo comme il faut  :Smile:

----------


## fabienl14730

Bonjour Vans et tout le monde, j'ai reçu les acana saumon, il les apprécie, c'est cool!

Quelque chose retient mon attention, je lis que vous (vans) dîtes qu'il faut 1.2% du poids du chien, en croquettes/jour.

En l'occurrence, pour mon Popeye (berger allemand*belge de 5 ans et demi) quand il était au croquettes acana poulet, je lui donné 400gr/jours. Il était à 42kg.

Les gratouilles ne cessant pas, j'avais diminué (sur conseils d'un internaute) la ration et était passé à 300 grammes par jour.

Il est passé à 38 kg, je le trouvais fin, et de plus les grattages ne cessaient pas.

Je suis repassé à 400gr/jours, il a reprit du poil de la bête!

J'ai donc opté pour une autre viande, en l'occurrence saumon, et là je vois qu'il préconise 320gr/jour pour un chien de 40kg (comme le mien).

Mais 1.2% de 40kg fait 480gr par jours. C'est pas du tout pareil, vos avis Vans et tout les autres s'il vous plaît  :Smile: 

(Mon chien fait des ballades journalières d'une heure 30) et (le week end, il joue dans une prairie avec plein de copains, pendant 2 à 3h par jours)

----------


## D-elphine C

> J'ai donc opté pour une autre viande, en l'occurrence saumon, et là je vois qu'il préconise 320gr/jour pour un chien de 40kg (comme le mien).
> 
> Mais 1.2% de 40kg fait 480gr par jours. C'est pas du tout pareil, vos avis Vans et tout les autres s'il vous plaît


Mieux que tous ces calculs, tu te bases sur ce qui est écrit sur la paquet puis tu adaptes en fonction de ton chien (s'il maigrit, s'il grossit...), je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce calcul de 1.2% car cela dépend trop de la qualité des croquettes et on a  des grosses différences entre les marques.
ça ne devrait même pas être une base de départ puisque on ne part pas forcément des même ingrédients.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les 1,2% permettent de se donner une idée de la quantité. Il faut bien entendu adapter selon le chien. 
> C'est comme pour les boites ou le barf ou RM. On se base sur 3% puis après on adapte. 
> Chaque chien réagit différemment suivant son métabolisme, condition de vie, ...


Faut avouer quand même que pour les croquettes ça ne peut pas être efficace ce calcul, y a trop de différences entre les marques.
ça ne peut pas être comparé au barf ou RM qui donnent une base de départ

----------


## D-elphine C

> Boite : 
> En général, on se base sur 3% du poids du chien (adulte et activité normal)
> Pour un chien de 25kg, on obtient 750gr par jour.
> 
> Ration ménagère : 
> En général, on se base sur 3% du poids du chien (adulte et activité normal)
> Pour un chien de 25kg, on obtient 750gr par jour.
> Elle se compose de 50% viande, 25% féculent cuit (riz, pâtes), 25% fruit/ légume
> Ici, nous auront donc 375gr de viande, 190gr de féculent cuit et 190gr de fruit/légume


tu vois ça ne peut pas être logique de donner la même dose (même si on adapte ce ne doit pas être la même base de départ:
tu dis qu'en humide il faudrait 750g/jour
en RM:  750 g aussi (en plus il faut aussi ajouter des compléments) mais la RM est largement plus nourrissante est consistante que l'humide
avec 750g de boite, le chien va crever de faim alors qu'avec la RM ça ira.

D'ailleurs en principe, pour les boites il est conseillé par les fabricants 400g pour 10 kilos soit 1kg de pâté pour un chien de 25kg.

----------


## vans

Je n'ai pas dit que l'on devait donner absolument 1,2% mais que c'était une base. Il faut bien commencer par quelque chose. Si vous préférer vous fiez à ce que le paquet décrit, bah faite ce qui est écrit. Chacun est libre de faire son choix, le mien c'est de me baser sur ces 1,2%. Après j'adapte selon le chien. 
Dans tous les cas, si le chien grossit, on diminue (jusqu’à la limite du raisonnable) et si le chien maigrit, on augmente.

----------


## fabienl14730

Bonjour Vans, j'ai trouvé ta phrase suivante dans un autre sujet :

"Je préfère donner de l'huile de sardine, krill, hareng que celle au saumon. 
Le saumon est un poisson en fin de chaîne alimentaire donc toutes les  cochonnerie sont pour lui. A l'état sauvage, il a le droit aux métaux  lourds et d'élevage aux antibio, colorant (et oui, plus la chair du  saumon est colorée, plus le consommateur est attiré). 
Les huiles végétales comme l'huile de lin sont rempli d'omega 3 donc idéal pour le poils."

Je viens de le passer de acana poulet à acana saumon

----------


## vans

Fabien : Malheuresement la croquette parfaite n'existe pas et n'existera jamais.
Les huiles sont des concentrés de poissons, il en faut un nombre astronomique. Donc si on peut donner autre chose que le saumon comme huile de poissons, vaut mieux le faire. Mais en cas d'allergie alimentaire, si les croquettes au saumon conviennent, on reste dessus.
Dans les croquettes, il y en a beaucoup, mais sa n'élimine pas le "problème".

----------


## lénou

Connaissez-vous la marque "Pure origine" par Canicaf: produits exclusivement français? Si oui, est-elle fiable? Merci

----------


## MuzaRègne

Tu aurais la composition et l'analyse ?

Trouvé : http://www.pureorigine.fr/-nos-aliments/ !

----------


## bouba92

Une vraie cata ces croquettes! A éviter absolument! Des cretons, beurk.....En plus  gonflés ils laissent sous entendre qu'il y a 41% de prot animales, je sais pas comment ils font vu la compo!

----------


## lénou

> Une vraie cata ces croquettes! A éviter absolument! Des cretons,  beurk.....En plus  gonflés ils laissent sous entendre qu'il y a 41% de  prot animales, je sais pas comment ils font vu la compo!


 Oki!  ::  Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Alors pour une mini Podenca maigrichonne de 7 kg/1 an avec un foie fragile, vous me conseilleriez lesquelles? Merci! ::

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour Lénou - l'alimentation humide Terra canis permet (je trouve) de faire une bonne transition à l'arrivée d'un chien - je l'ai testée sur mes chiens (sous-alimenté, en stress à vomir, obèse ... et aucun souci de transit) Le seul hic est le prix

----------


## lénou

Merci une podetmoi, je vais regarder.

----------


## lénou

Et point de vu croquettes pour petit gabarit dynamique maigrichon, merci! ::

----------


## D-elphine C

moi comme tjs, je dirais acana qui a tjs été une marque très bien supportée ici pour tout le monde y compris les FA en piteux état, même pas besoin de prendre la gamme small car les croquettes ne sont pas grosses de toute façon

----------


## lénou

Merci D-elphine C. ::  Et il vaut mieux Acana Puppy et junior pour ma crevette?
Le choix est assez large!
On les trouve dans le commerce ou uniquement via internet? Merci

----------


## D-elphine C

je ne savais pas que ça existait en junior  ::  je viens d'aller voir, du coup oui c'est un peu plus riche que la gamme adulte 
Quand j'en prenais, j'ai tjs donné de l' adulte à tous sans distinction  d'âge ou de type.
tu le trouveras sur internet mais sur zoo par exple c'est souvent avantageux de prendre sur l'allemand ou espagnol même s'il y a des fdp il faut comparer

et malheureusement je viens d'aller voir et c'est pas mal en rupture alors peut être que tu devrais partir sur une autre marque, désolée

sinon, j'ai un peu retourné ma veste sur le sujet, au cas où je pense que tu peux trouver dans le commerce des produits acceptables même s'il y a des céréales, comme ta chienne est petite, avant tout choisis un sac pas trop gros.
je pense qu'on se prend souvent bien la tête sans qu'on tombe juste au final, tu verras comment ta chienne supporte ce que tu lui as choisi

----------


## lénou

> sinon, j'ai un peu retourné ma veste sur le sujet


 Tu veux dire que cette marque n'est pas idéale finalement?

----------


## D-elphine C

ah non pas du tout, vraiment sinon je ne l'aurai pas citée, elle a tjs été très bien tolérée ici avant je donnais aussi des Taste of the wild mais les prix ont explosé, 
c'est juste que pour mes animaux j'ai envie d'essayer une nouvelle orientation.

----------


## lénou

Merci D-elphine C, pas simple de s'y retrouver entre toutes ces marques!...

- - - Mise à jour - - -





> l'alimentation humide Terra canis permet


 Quelle contenance est-il préférable de prendre? Plus la boîte est grande, plus elle est avantageuse, j'imagine, mais est-il bon de la laisser plusieurs jours après ouverture dans le frigo?
Je n'ai pas d'idée de la quantité à donner à une crevette, en sachant que pour Utah je divisais la ration en 2: 1 fois le matin, puis le soir.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Une boite de conserve protégée par un couvercle plastique adéquat (sur zooplus) ou un papier d'alu peut durer 48 heures soit 3 repas (matin, soir, matin en ce qui me concerne).

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour Lenou
sur le site Terra canis (Allemagne), des couvercles sont fournis suivant la taille des boites que vous commandez
je conserve la boite ouverte sur le bord de fenetre en ce moment et pas de souci
vous pouvez si vous le souhaitez ajouté un peu de riz archi cuit à la boite si la miss est vraiment maigre.

----------


## vans

Lenou : pour faire prendre du poids a un chien, il faut lui apporter du gras. Les gammes de croquette puppy sont pas mal dans ces cas la. Un taux de lipide qui tourne dans les 18-20%

----------


## Quaraba

Lenou: Pour apporter du gras, il y a en complément l'huile de saumon (ou poisson) sauvage.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos conseils.
La marque GOSBI me semble adaptée. Avez-vous testé?

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour Lénou
A la suite des conseils reçus sur ce post  :Smile:  je donne hors ration ménagère, en alternance avec la nourriture humide,  les Gosbi Poulet à mon galgo qui a maigri - cela fait moins d'un mois, donc pas de recul suffisant pour la prise de poids mais en tout cas, il les digère très bien - je suis en train de voir pour passer mes autres chiens (dont ma podenca) à la même marque

----------


## vans

Oui les gosbi sont très bien. Niveau digestion, il y a rarement de retour négatif. Pour prendre du poids aussi, elles ont en moyenne 30% de glucides
Les mieux sont les chiken/rice et grain free

----------


## lénou

Merci beaucoup, je vais voir où les trouver. ::

----------


## lénou

Par quel biais les achetez-vous? Merci.

----------


## vans

Sur nourrir comme la nature 
Ils sont tres pro, que se soit en conseil ou en SAV et la livraison est ultra rapide (24h dans mon cas)

----------


## MuzaRègne

sur nourrir comme la nature par exemple, le service est très bien (rapide, réponse par e-mail si on a des questions ...).

----------


## Poupoune 73

et si on arrive à se grouper avec plusieurs propriétaires pour atteindre les 80kg de commande (alimentation humide et friandises incluses) on peut bénéficier des tarifs "gros consommateurs"

----------


## lénou

> et si on arrive à se grouper avec plusieurs propriétaires pour atteindre  les 80kg de commande (alimentation humide et friandises incluses) on  peut bénéficier des tarifs "gros consommateurs"


Mais nous vivons dans des régions différentes...  ::  Bonne idée sinon!  ::

----------


## lénou

Toutes ces marques spécifiques ne sont pas disponibles dans le commerce du tout, même dans des boutiques spécialisées? Merci

----------


## vans

C'est vraiment difficile de les trouver en magasin, sur internet c'est plus simple et il est possible d'avoir des réduc.
Chez Botanic, on trouve Maxima
Chez Gamm Vert et JMT, on trouve Carnilove
Mais il faut appeler car tous les magasins ne les ont pas.

----------


## Sky57

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai adopté un petit boxer de 2 mois (on va le chercher jeudi) et j'aimerais lui offrir une bonne alimentation mais j'avoue être un peu perdue  Il est actuellement sous proplan Puppy chez l'éleveur... Je me demandais quelle marque serait la plus adapter pour lui entre Orijen, Acana et Taste of the wild

----------


## MuzaRègne

S'il vient de chez un éleveur c'est "acheté" pas "adopté" ^^
Pour les trois marques de croquettes vous les avez citées par ordre de qualité, Orijen > Acana > TOTW

----------


## mila755

bonjour je viens d'adopter un croisé épagneul bauceron il est assez grand sur pate il as 1 an fais 25 kg  il as toujours faim je lui donne des croquettes sans cereal de mon boubou mais j'ai l impression que cela suffit pas ... je lui donne 260 ml par jours  je viens de le faire vermifuger etc ...

----------


## lénou

> Chez Gamm Vert et JMT, on trouve Carnilove


Moins bonne qualité que les Gosbi ces marques? Pour les tester avant éventuellement...
Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

non carnilove mieux que gosbi à mon sens (+ de viande)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bonjour je viens d'adopter un croisé épagneul bauceron il est assez grand sur pate il as 1 an fais 25 kg  il as toujours faim je lui donne des croquettes sans cereal de mon boubou mais j'ai l impression que cela suffit pas ... je lui donne 260 ml par jours  je viens de le faire vermifuger etc ...


pour un chien en croissance ça me semble assez peu comme ration. de toute façon seul l'état du chien compte (on doit sentir les côtes sans les voir)

----------


## vans

Carnilove est mieux que gosbi. Mais attention à bien regarder les cendres, il y a des gammes ou les mineraux sont assez élevés.

----------


## lénou

Carnilove se trouve chez Gammvert. :-)
Au saumon et turkey for puppies: 7,9% de cendres et 7,8% for large breed puppies pour adultes: 8,5% (saumon seul)
Canard: 8,5%
Reindeer: 8,2%
Salmon et turkey for large brefs adult: 7,8%
Lamb & fils boar for adult: 8%
Lesquelles à votre avis? Merci

----------


## lénou

> Carnilove se trouve chez Gammvert. :-)
> Au saumon et turkey for puppies: 7,9% de cendres et 7,8% for large breed puppies pour adultes: 8,5% (saumon seul)
> Canard: 8,5%
> Reindeer: 8,2%
> Salmon et turkey for large brefs adult: 7,8%
> Lamb & fils boar for adult: 8%
> Lesquelles à votre avis? Merci


Si les Carniloves sont de qualités, elles sont bien moins chères que la marque Atavik pour laquelle j'avais opté pour Utah, pensant avoir trouvé un bon produit... avant de tomber sur ce post... ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

de mémoire carnilove est fabriqué en rép tchèque, ce qui pourrait expliquer la différence de prix

----------


## vans

Les plus correct sont ceux qui ont les taux de cendres le plus faible ( faut regarder aussi les taux de calcium et phosphore ) donc ici les dindes/saumon.
Poupoune : les carnilove proviennent bien de Rep Tchèque 😉

----------


## lénou

> Les plus correct sont ceux qui ont les taux de cendres le plus faible ( faut regarder aussi les taux de calcium et phosphore )


Quels sont les taux les moins nocifs ou les plus adaptés? Merci




> les carnilove proviennent bien de Rep Tchèque 😉


 Je comprends...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Quels sont les taux les moins nocifs ou les plus adaptés? Merci
> 
>  Je comprends...


ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## lénou

> ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?


Merci Poupoune! ::

----------


## D-elphine C

je ne sais pas si vous en avez parlé ici, je viens de découvrir un magasin maxizoo chez moi (normalement je n'y mets pour ainsi dire, jamais les pieds, normalement), pas d'animaux en vente dans le magasin ce qui est un bon point.
Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas acheter via internet, j'ai vu ce qui me semble être des bonnes croquettes:
c'est wilderness de real nature
là c'est au poisson:

*Constituants analytiques
* Protéine 32%, Matières grasses brutes 16%,
 Cendres brutes 7,6%, Cellulose brute 3,4%,
 Calcium 1,2%, Phosphore 0,9%
*Composition*
 saumon (séché, 24 %), poisson blanc (séché, 22 %), 
 saumon frais (20 %), pommes de terre (séchées, 12 %),
 farine de pommes de terre (7 %), pommes (séchées, 5 %),
 huile de saumon (4 %), foie de poulet frais (2 %),
 carottes (séchées, 1 %), épinards (séchés, 1 %),
 petits pois (séchés, 1 %), sulfate de glucosamine, 
 sulfate de chondroïtine, mananne-oligosaccharides, 
 fructooligosaccharides, Yucca schidigera, canneberges 
 (séchées, 0,005 %), extrait de romarin (0,004 %), 
 extrait d'algues marines (0,002 %), extrait de spiruline (0,0018 %),
 extrait de psyllium (0,0016 %), extrait d'algues (0,0014 %), 
 extrait de thym (0,0012 %), extrait de pissenlit (0,001 %).p>

sanglier, agneau, canard:
*Constituants analytiques
* Protéine 37%, Matières grasses brutes 16%,
 Cendres brutes 6,8%, Cellulose brute 16%,
 Calcium 1,3%, Phosphore 1,0% 

*Composition*
 farine de sanglier (30 %), farine d'agneau (20 %), pommes de terre (déshydratées, 14 %), 
 viande de canard fraîche (10 %), graisse de poulet (10 %), farine de pommes de terre (9 %), 
 pommes (3 %), carottes (1 %), épinards (1 %), petits pois (1 %), 
 sulfate de glucosamine, mannane-oligosaccharides,
 fructo-oligosaccharides, Yucca schidigera, canneberges (0,005 %), romarin (0,004 %), 
 psyllium (0,002 %), algues (0,0018 %), thym (0,0014 %), menthe poivrée (0,0014 %),
 pissenlit (0,0012 %), persil (0,001 %).

il y avait bcp de choix en saveurs, et des choix un peu particulier il m' a semblé mais je ne me tiens plus au courant de tout ce qu'il se fait alors je pense que c'est plus normal que je sois surprise. c'est tjs un peu cher (de l'ordre de 5 le kilo en gros contenant il me semble) mais bon ça a le mérite de changer un peu

----------


## Poska

Je ne sais pas du tout quoi prendre pour le dernier arrivé...
Grand chien de 8-9 ans, blindé d'arthrose et "tout cassé", qui est disons un peu enrobé.
Je ne sais pas si prendre du "light" est pertinent, je pense qu'il perdra naturellement quelques kilos ici, il bouge plus que dans son ancienne vie. Par contre j'aimerais bien des croquettes complémentées correctement pour ses soucis d'arthrose, à moins que donner des compléments à part soit plus efficace? 
(il est sous AI là, mais s'il pouvait s'en passer ses reins seraient reconnaissants)
Bref je suis paumée...

----------


## D-elphine C

> Je ne sais pas du tout quoi prendre pour le dernier arrivé...
> Grand chien de 8-9 ans, blindé d'arthrose et "tout cassé", qui est disons un peu enrobé.
> Je ne sais pas si prendre du "light" est pertinent, je pense qu'il perdra naturellement quelques kilos ici, il bouge plus que dans son ancienne vie. Par contre j'aimerais bien des croquettes complémentées correctement pour ses soucis d'arthrose, à moins que donner des compléments à part soit plus efficace? 
> (il est sous AI là, mais s'il pouvait s'en passer ses reins seraient reconnaissants)
> Bref je suis paumée...


si c'est qu'un peu enrobé, je penserai comme toi, cad garder des croq normales en rationnant un peu éventuellement et avec des compléments en rajouts car je ne suis pas convaincue que les dosages dans les croquettes soient vraiment efficace pour les chiens à pb (ici harpago en cas de douleur +  cure de superflex en hiver ) il aura moins mal et du coup il bougera mieux
il y a le prévicox qui est efficace rapidement et peut être moins nuisible que certains autres AI, le temps de démarrer

----------


## Quaraba

Poska: les croquettes normales devraient suffire avec des compléments pour le soulager.

----------


## Poska

OK, donc je pars sur des normales + complément, merci pour vos réponses  :Smile:

----------


## D-elphine C

Muzarègne a fait un post sur comment choisir les croq avec les taux, mais j'aimerai savoir si qq1 connait les taux recommandés pour des chiens cardiaques et les vieux chiens. 

je n'ai pas pu me résoudre à passer au RC cardiac pour ma chienne par exple, elle a sodium0.4%, ph: 0.9, ca 1.2

quand je regardes les taux de RC cardiac  cendres 5.1, ca 0.83%, ph: 0.55% sodium 0.13%
ou par exple virbac: cendres5.5% ph 0.45%, 

c'est tjs bcp plus bas que les croquettes sans céréales mais les ingrédients ne sont pas les mêmes

edit: sur des sites "lambda" j'ai trouvé ça:  cendres < 7% calcium < 0.9% ph< 0.65 mais ça préconise aussi prot <21% donc je me dis qu'ils se fient aux croquettes médicales.

sinon j'ai trouvé que selon l'origine tous les taux ne se valent pas, en gros, il faut surtout se fier à la provenance des minéraux et à la qualité de la viande, mieux vaut un taux + élevé (en restant raisonnable bien sûr) mais issu d'une bonne compo que des taux plutôt bas mais issu de produits non assimilables

----------


## MuzaRègne

vieux chiens c'est comme pour un chiot, avec calcium plutôt fourchette haute ( Ca/P autour de 1.5)
Cardiaque je ne sais pas

----------


## D-elphine C

je te remercie pour la réponse car ce qu'on trouve est souvent basé sur les croquettes vétos alors c'est pas simple si on ne leur fait pas confiance ou alors carrément de diminuer tout, à croire qu'en vieillissant ils hibernent et n'ont presque plus besoin de nourriture

----------


## Nieggue

Bonjour,

J'ai adopté Junior il y a un an et demi et, depuis, il mange les  croquettes Applaws Adult Small&Medium Breed. Il a parfois des  friandises (Origen Original).

Je n'ai rien changé à son alimentation mais, depuis quelques semaines,  il a des gaz régulièrement, essentiellement dans la journée. Au début,  on travaillait beaucoup, je lui donnais pas mal de friandises, j'ai  remplacé les friandises par des croquettes mais le souci n'a pas  disparu. J'ai pensé que ça pouvait être le paquet qui ne lui convenait  pas, peut-être un lot pas tout à fait comme les autres mais, à la  réflexion, depuis le début du souci, j'ai fait la fin d'un paquet et le  début d'un autre (commandé plus tard, donc d'un autre lot) et ça ne  change rien.

J'en ai parlé régulièrement à un ami en études vétérinaires qui me  répète qu'en l'absence d'autres signes (les selles restent normales, il  est en pleine forme, etc.), une consultation serait inutile.

Donc je me demande : est-il possible que les croquettes qui lui  convenaient parfaitement le ballonnent désormais ? Est-ce que, à votre  connaissance, la formule des croquettes Applaws a changé et pourrait  expliquer l'apparition de ce souci ?

Est-ce qu'il pourrait y avoir un élément auquel je n'aurais pas pensé ?

Me recommanderiez-vous de changer de croquettes ? Si oui, pour  lesquelles ? A savoir que les Applaws grèvent déjà pas mal mon budget  donc si on pouvait rester dans des prix équivalents ou pas trop  supérieurs, mon porte-monnaie serait heureux.

Au bout de combien de temps sait-on si de nouvelles croquettes  conviennent bien ou non ? Autrement dit : combien de temps dure la  période d'adaptation en moyenne ?

Merci pour vos avis !

----------


## lénou

Tableau intéressant pour les chiens:

----------


## D-elphine C

Nieggue, c'est déjà arrivé je crois que parfois même si le vendeur dit que rien à changer le fabricant lui a modifié un peu et certains chien ne tolèrent pas aussi bien.
donc oui pourquoi pas essayer autre chose et en principe si tu fais une transition (ou pas) dès que le chien est aux nouvelles croquettes tu dois vite te rendre compte s'il y a du mieux ou si ça passe mal.
les applaws sont assez chères (en tout cas sur zoo+) donc je pense que tu n'auras pas de mal à essayer d'autres marques pour tester, là il y a une liste mais je suis pas sûre que ce soit désormais à jour, il y a des nouveautés: http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html

Lénou c'est quoi la source ? car ça serait bien de savoir sur quoi il se base? et on voit pas bien les dernières lignes, juste par curiosité
par exple à quoi sert le chiffre sur la droite ? c'est une note?

edit; je viens de voir que c'est un groupe sur FB, c'est chiant ces groupes fermés, on dirait que c'est des sectes

----------


## Nieggue

Super, merci pour vos réponses, je vais regarder tout ça ! Je serais curieuse de connaître la source du tableau également  :Smile:  Il me semble qu'il y a des céréales dans certaines Acana citées donc leur excellent classement m'étonne un peu. Mais je me trompe peut-être, c'est à vérifier.

----------


## lénou

J'aimerais en connaître un peu plus sur le protocole utilisé pour la comparaison.
Limiter la part de *glucides*,  pour des carnivores, c'est bien, mais le terme "glucide" est beaucoup  trop vague et l'index glycémique du ou des sucres présents est très  important. S'il n'y en a pas du tout, c'est assurément une bonne chose,  bien sûr!
De même, un pourcentage significatif de *protéines* est appréciable, mais la qualité des dites protéines et leur origine est fondamentale. 
Un  pourcentage "satisfaisant" de protéines issues de déchets type plumes,  becs et pattes de poulet d'élevage intensif, bourrés d'antibiotiques ou  issues de déchets de saumons d'élevage norvégien, bourrées de toxiques  cancérigènes ne suffira pas à transformer de la m... en bonnes  croquettes.

La transparence n'étant absolument pas la règle chez les fabricants, il faut se montrer circonspect.
J'en  veux pour preuve que, même pour les aliments proposés aux humains, le  Service de la répression des fraudes ne chôme pas et lève très souvent  des lièvres...

----------


## D-elphine C

> Il me semble qu'il y a des céréales dans certaines Acana citées donc leur excellent classement m'étonne un peu. .


je ne parle pas pour les acanas en particulier mais je pense que des fois il vaut mieux 20% de riz que 40% de patates sous diverses formes pourtant le 1er sera avec céréales et le 2nd sans, donc il faut quand même pas se baser sur l'absence de céréales pour juger d'un bon produit.
Pour moi, le riz par exple, est bien c'est pas le mal incarné dans les croquettes

j'avais essayé une fois des luposan car elles étaient pas chères (on fait se qu'on peut avec les moyens qu'on a), je sais plus la compo, mais les crottes de mes chiens étaient toutes "friables", autant te dire que c'est de la grosse daube ! heureusement j'avais pas bcp commandé et je crois même ne pas avoir fini le sac

j'ai eu donné des acanas en gros sacs, je sais plus le nom je crois que ça existe plus (il y avait du riz dedans) mais franchement ça ne fait pas de ces croquettes des croquettes juste acceptables selon moi.

----------


## lénou

j'aimerais en connaître un peu plus sur le protocole utilisé pour la comparaison.

Limiter la part de *glucides*,  pour des carnivores, c'est bien, mais le terme "glucide" est beaucoup  trop vague et l'index glycémique du ou des sucres présents est très  important. S'il n'y en a pas du tout, c'est assurément une bonne chose,  bien sûr!

De même, un pourcentage significatif de *protéines* est appréciable, mais la qualité des dites protéines et leur origine est fondamentale. 
Un  pourcentage "satisfaisant" de protéines issues de déchets type plumes,  becs et pattes de poulet d'élevage intensif, bourrés d'antibiotiques ou  issues de déchets de saumons d'élevage norvégien, bourrées de toxiques  cancérigènes ne suffira pas à transformer de la m... en bonnes  croquettes.

La transparence n'étant absolument pas la règle chez les fabricants, il faut se montrer circonspect.
J'en  veux pour preuve que, même pour les aliments proposés aux humains, le  Service de la répression des fraudes ne chôme pas et lève très souvent  des lièvres...

----------


## Nieggue

D-elphine C : J'ai honte de le dire mais j'ai fait l'amalgame féculent/céréale et je voulais dire féculent, et non céréale, et englober les pommes de terre. Je suis d'accord avec toi ; pour moi, le riz, ce n'est pas le mal non plus  :Smile:  Par contre, je suis plus circonspecte vis-à-vis de la présence de pommes de terre ou de maïs...

----------


## D-elphine C

lol y a pas de honte, il en faut un peu je crois pour faire des croquettes.

je vois sur la liste mise par lénou, les croquettes power of nature par exple 19/20, c'est bien mis entre parenthèse, il y a quand même 11% de cendres donc même s'ils précisent à mélanger avec de la boite, je ne donnerai pas ce type de croquettes alors lui mettre 19 en tête devant toutes les autres, je trouve que c'est bizarre, mais bon chacun voit les choses différemment.
je crois que c'est justement basé sur le taux de glucides

----------


## Claudio34

Bonsoir , quel est votre avis sur ces croquettes ?
http://www.ultrapremiumdirect.com/cr...g-a-45-kg.html

----------


## vans

Lénou : ce type de tableau n'est pas une bonne aide pour trouver une bonne croquette. Il vaut mieux se pencher soit même sur la compo et voir ce qu'il ne va pas et ce qui est acceptable. 
Ce tableau est un classement de différente marque classé par un groupe (ou une seule) de personne, les critères de choix ne seront donc pas les mêmes que les notre et ceux de nos loulous
Il existe un autre groupe sur facebook (fermé lui aussi) qui est beaucoup mieux, il met à disposition un fichier très complet pour comprendre les étiquettes des croquettes. Si on a un problème pour comprendre quelque chose, on demande de l'aide mais en aucun cas, ils ne vous conseilleront une marque plutôt qu'une autre. Le choix sera le notre. C'est plus scolaire mais on fait notre propre choix. 

Claudio34 : elles ont trop de cendres (max 8%) donc il va falloir faire un autre choix  ::

----------


## Claudio34

> Lénou : ce type de tableau n'est pas une bonne aide pour trouver une bonne croquette. Il vaut mieux se pencher soit même sur la compo et voir ce qu'il ne va pas et ce qui est acceptable. 
> Ce tableau est un classement de différente marque classé par un groupe (ou une seule) de personne, les critères de choix ne seront donc pas les mêmes que les notre et ceux de nos loulous
> Il existe un autre groupe sur facebook (fermé lui aussi) qui est beaucoup mieux, il met à disposition un fichier très complet pour comprendre les étiquettes des croquettes. Si on a un problème pour comprendre quelque chose, on demande de l'aide mais en aucun cas, ils ne vous conseilleront une marque plutôt qu'une autre. Le choix sera le notre. C'est plus scolaire mais on fait notre propre choix. 
> 
> Claudio34 : elles ont trop de cendres (max 8%) donc il va falloir faire un autre choix



bonsoir et merci de votre réponse . En effet je trouve le taux de cendres élevé ... mais je vois aussi qu elles sont plus sèches que d autres croquettes donc ca les met peut être dans la barre des 8% non ?
j hésite entre celles ci ou biens les nutrivet inne mais qui hélas n ont pas de gammes spécial grans chiens.. le prix est en dessous des 4 pour les 2, (3,70) j ai rien vu de bien mieux dans ces prix là .

----------


## vans

Si tu veux vraiment comparer des croquettes entre elles, il faut passer les taux en matière sèche. 
C'est du marqueting, grand chien,... il vaut mieux comparer des croquettes par rapport à sa compo et compo analytique plutot que son appelation.
Les gosbi ne sont pas très cher et sont un bon rapport qualité prix.

----------


## Claudio34

Je suis d accord pour le marketing grand chien , cependant quand on a un gros chien , de grosses croquettes c est mieux je trouve , ils les croquent et au moins pas de tartre sur les dents et mangent plus doucement.
je viens de regarder les gosbi, en grain free elles sont bien plus chère et bien plus basses en protéines.
Donc pour l instant je reste sur les natura ultra de chez ultra premium direct et sur les nutrivet inne..
c est vrai que dans les 3,50€ c est pas évident à trouver

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Bonjour à tous,
Je lis depuis un moment forums, avis, comparatifs etc concernant les croquettes.
Ainsi que les listes données par yenz notamment sur cette discussion.

J'ai une belle petite Akita inu depuis une semaine à la maison, le choix des croquettes de fait donc.
Pour le moment je fais une transition sur des croquettes Real Nature Wilderness (sans céréales de chez maxizoo). Elle semble apprécier.

Je crois par contre qu'elle sont très chères pour une qualité peut être moyenne ?! Paquet de 4kg à 34. J'ai pas vu le prix des gros paquets ! 

Je suis prêt à mettre le prix qu'il faut, vers quelle marque m'orienter plutôt ? Les totw sont vraiment à éviter ?? Je trouve leur prix correspond à ce que je cherche. 

Les réal nature que j'ai la contienne pas mal de poissons et sur le papier paraissent très bonnes. J'ai surtout du mal avec les ratios calcium et phosphore etc. 
Après il faut peut être que j'essaye même les totw, si les selles niquel et qu'elle apprécie c'est l'essentiel non ? 

Merci d'avance si on peut m'éclairer un peu mieux pour ma ptit louloute

----------


## vans

> Je suis d accord pour le marketing grand chien , cependant quand on a un gros chien , de grosses croquettes c est mieux je trouve , ils les croquent et au moins pas de tartre sur les dents et mangent plus doucement.
> je viens de regarder les gosbi, en grain free elles sont bien plus chère et bien plus basses en protéines.
> Donc pour l instant je reste sur les natura ultra de chez ultra premium direct et sur les nutrivet inne..
> c est vrai que dans les 3,50€ c est pas évident à trouver


Le taux de proteine des gammes que tu sites est trompeur. Ces gammes sont remplis de legumineuses. Les legumineuses sont tres riches en proteines, ce qui gonfle le taux de protéine.

Le faite de croquer les croquettes n'aident pas à reduire le tartre. Il faut plutôt donner un os charnu cru. C'est la mastication prolonger qui permet le brossage des dents.

Chez Gosbi (la gamme contenant du poulet/riz), si tu prends 30kg, le prix de revient au kilo est de 3,50 à quelque centimes près.

Je le répète mais grain free ne veut pas dire bonne croquette. Il existe de très bon low grain beaucoup mieux.  ::

----------


## vans

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je lis depuis un moment forums, avis, comparatifs etc concernant les croquettes.
> Ainsi que les listes données par yenz notamment sur cette discussion.
> 
> J'ai une belle petite Akita inu depuis une semaine à la maison, le choix des croquettes de fait donc.
> Pour le moment je fais une transition sur des croquettes Real Nature Wilderness (sans céréales de chez maxizoo). Elle semble apprécier.
> 
> Je crois par contre qu'elle sont très chères pour une qualité peut être moyenne ?! Paquet de 4kg à 34. J'ai pas vu le prix des gros paquets ! 
> 
> ...


Peux-tu nous dire ce que tu cherches ? 
Si tu as du mal avec tous les taux, le lien d'un post de Muza a été sité un peu plus haut, il peut te permettre de poser les bases.
Peux-tu mettre la compo de ce que tu lui donnes en ce moment ? 8 du kilo ça me parait cher ( dans mes souvenir les real ont rien de spécial qui mérite ce prix)

Les towt sont très riches en mineraux donc bof

----------


## D-elphine C

je trouve quand même que les wilderness de real nature ont une bonne compo, je ne sais pas lesquelles chassedemiloute donne mais voilà ce que j'ai noté plus haut:

là c'est au poisson:

*Constituants analytiques
* Protéine 32%, Matières grasses brutes 16%,
 Cendres brutes 7,6%, Cellulose brute 3,4%,
 Calcium 1,2%, Phosphore 0,9%
*Composition*
 saumon (séché, 24 %), poisson blanc (séché, 22 %), 
 saumon frais (20 %), pommes de terre (séchées, 12 %),
 farine de pommes de terre (7 %), pommes (séchées, 5 %),
 huile de saumon (4 %), foie de poulet frais (2 %),
 carottes (séchées, 1 %), épinards (séchés, 1 %),
 petits pois (séchés, 1 %), sulfate de glucosamine, 
 sulfate de chondroïtine, mananne-oligosaccharides, 
 fructooligosaccharides, Yucca schidigera, canneberges 
 (séchées, 0,005 %), extrait de romarin (0,004 %), 
 extrait d'algues marines (0,002 %), extrait de spiruline (0,0018 %),
 extrait de psyllium (0,0016 %), extrait d'algues (0,0014 %), 
 extrait de thym (0,0012 %), extrait de pissenlit (0,001 %).p>

 sanglier, agneau, canard:
*Constituants analytiques
* Protéine 37%, Matières grasses brutes 16%,
 Cendres brutes 6,8%, Cellulose brute 16%,
 Calcium 1,3%, Phosphore 1,0% 

*Composition*
 farine de sanglier (30 %), farine d'agneau (20 %), pommes de terre (déshydratées, 14 %), 
 viande de canard fraîche (10 %), graisse de poulet (10 %), farine de pommes de terre (9 %), 
 pommes (3 %), carottes (1 %), épinards (1 %), petits pois (1 %), 
 sulfate de glucosamine, mannane-oligosaccharides,
 fructo-oligosaccharides, Yucca schidigera, canneberges (0,005 %), romarin (0,004 %), 
 psyllium (0,002 %), algues (0,0018 %), thym (0,0014 %), menthe poivrée (0,0014 %),
 pissenlit (0,0012 %), persil (0,001 %).

c'est normal en paquet de 4kilos que ça soit cher (comme n'importe quelle marque) mais en 12 kilos, ça coute 67 pour une akita on achètera le gros paquet

le lien: ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

Pour claudio34, c'est vrai que les croquettes gde races n'aident pas au détartrage, par contre c'est aussi vrai qu'un gros chien mange moins vite avec des croquettes + grosses, ils ont parfois tendance à aspirer les croquettes de taille standard alors que si elles sont + grosses ils mâchent mieux

----------


## vans

Merci Delphine pour les compo  :Smile: 
En effet, elles sont pas mal du tout. Si votre chien chien les digère bien, je resterai la dessus.

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Merci pour les infos,
Moi c'est les wilderness chiot de grande race, mais la compo est similaire à ce que tu ecris Delphine (mélange poulet et poisson avec un peu plus de protéines).

Pour le prix je vais voir sur les gros paquets si le prix au kg devient raisonnable, sinon j'irais sur une autre croquette ! Sur internet au lieu d'en magasin du coup. Mais je voudrais éviter de la changer de croquettes tout le temps au début (sur maxizoo vous me conseillez quoi sinon à 5/kg environ max) je vais éviter les totw du coup déjà.

D'ailleurs elle boude la gamelle ce matin. Mélange de RC et RN. Elle a dû manger 50 ou 60gr pas plus. Et plonge son museau dedans sans manger ?! 
Pas d'inquiétude pour le moment à avoir ? Elle a mangé vers 22h aussi hier avec Noël etc le repas a été retardé 😯

----------


## D-elphine C

y a bcp de variétés et de saveurs un peu "exotique" j'ai trouvé, mais en général ça a l'air pas mal, 

l'Akita inu est pas réputé pour être gros mangeur alors si en plus le repas a été décalé faut pas trop s'en faire
si ton maxi zoo est au même prix que celui où je suis allée ça fait 5.58 le kilo, c'est un peu cher quand même mais si tu n' as qu'un chien je pense que ça peut passer.

pour essayer, j'ai acheté un tout petit paquet, au saumon, les croquettes semblaient être les + petites de la variété et c'est ce que je voulais, pour une chienne a l'appétit difficile, elle mange hyper bien celles là.
 Du coup j' hésites à y passer tout le monde, en prenant 8 sacs le magasin en offre 2, donc ça me reviendrait à environ 54 le sac de 12, 4.5/kilo, je suis pas sûre de pouvoir suivre faut que je réfléchisse, 
c'est galère ! j'étais partie pour essayer les gosbi

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci Delphine pour les compo 
> En effet, elles sont pas mal du tout. Si votre chien chien les digère bien, je resterai la dessus.


celles là oui mais c'est vrai qu'il y a la gamme en dessous de real nature, je pense que c'est peut être de celles là que tu voulais parler, mais elles coutent moins cher

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Oui je parle bien des real nature wilderness, haut de gamme.

Le tarif ne me gêne pas en soit si elles sont vraiment de bonne qualités, c'est surtout que je ne veux pas payer plus chères pour du moins bon 😋 

Je pars revoir les prix chez maxizoo là d'ailleurs. Elle semblait les apprécier hormis ce matin... mais même les RC lui donnait pas envie... je surveille ☺️

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

De retour de maxizoo, alors pour le paquet de 12kg on est bien à 5,58/kg 
C'est relativement chère je trouve mais le vendeur me disait qu'il font souvent des promos donc à surveiller.
Il m'a pas survendu le produit, juste dit qu'il comprenait pas comment royal canin pouvez faire des croquettes blindés de céréales ^^
Juste conseillé de prendre une marque sans céréales, sans dire que la wilderness est forcément meilleur qu'une autre.

Donc à voir, si elle les accepte bien, soit je m'embête à faire des tests sur d'autres marques et surtout à devoir commander forcément sur le net du coup... ou je reste sur ces RN wilderness

----------


## D-elphine C

en même temps il est pas con car je crois pas que dans son magasin il y ait d'autres marques de sans céréales 
franchement, si ça lui convient je serais toi je resterai dessus voir si tu arrives à gérer au niveau du prix et voir exactement ce que tu passes par mois.

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Oui c'est sûr mais il me les a pas survendu. 
La première chose c'était direct de me dire évite toutes les croquettes ou y a des céréales en pagaille (donc 95% de son magasin &#129315 ::  
Je crois ils ont deux marques sans céréales... 
Limite diarrhée depuis hier soir. Ce matin elle a plutôt bien manger en ne touchant plus du tout au royal canin, elle les évite voir fait le tri meme ! Du coup transition un peu raté peut être pour ca la digestion fragile du coup !

Bref elle a l'air d'apprécier et si ça s'améliore je resterai sur celle ci pour le moment  ::

----------


## vans

Si elle trie tu peux rehydrater les croquettes. Et pour maintenir sa flore, tu peux lui donner des pré et probiotique, cela evitera les petites diarrhée, le temps que son bidou supporte les nouvelles croquettes

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Merci de ta réponse, c'est ce que je fais depuis hier soir, je suis à 100% sur les nouvelles croquettes et je les hydrate avec de l'eau tiède et du smecta. 
Elle les dévore, mais toujours pas top pour la digestion !

Je sais pas si je dois m'inquiéter ou si ca va se rétablir d'ici quelques jours ?!  :Frown:

----------


## Jenny43

Bonsoir,

Je suis nouvelle le sur le forum car nous allons avoir notre premier chien fin janvier un bouvier bernois 😊
En fessant des recherches sur le net sur les croquettes je me suis rendu compte que celles qui contenais des céréales étaient mauvaises pour les chiens .

du coup je suis un peu perdu je ne sais pas sur quelle marques partir ,sachants que mon cher et tendre mari ne veux pas que je dépasse les 3,50 (il ce basse sur celle que l'éleveur donne dès pro plan médium)

apres il me semble que si la croquette ai meilleur on en donne moins?ou trouver la quantité à donner en fonction de la croquette ?

une autre question à quel moment passer aux croquettes pour chien adultes?

et que pensez vous du site miscota?

merci beaucoup d'avoir prit le temps de me lire 👍

----------


## vans

> Merci de ta réponse, c'est ce que je fais depuis hier soir, je suis à 100% sur les nouvelles croquettes et je les hydrate avec de l'eau tiède et du smecta. 
> Elle les dévore, mais toujours pas top pour la digestion !
> 
> Je sais pas si je dois m'inquiéter ou si ca va se rétablir d'ici quelques jours ?!


Le smecta, je le garderai pour les gastro. 
Ici les selles molles sont dû à l'introduction de nouvelle croquette. Sa flore ne sait pas encore adapté aux nouvelles croquettes, donc une cure de pré-probiotique seraient mieux (par exemple ultra levure). Et si la transition n'a pas été faite "correctement", il est normal d'avoir des selles molles.
Donc reprendre la transition serait pas mal ou certain mettent à la diéte leur chien 24h et donne 100% de nouvelle croquette.




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis nouvelle le sur le forum car nous allons avoir notre premier chien fin janvier un bouvier bernois 
> En fessant des recherches sur le net sur les croquettes je me suis rendu compte que celles qui contenais des céréales étaient mauvaises pour les chiens .
> 
> du coup je suis un peu perdu je ne sais pas sur quelle marques partir ,sachants que mon cher et tendre mari ne veux pas que je dépasse les 3,50€ (il ce basse sur celle que l'éleveur donne dès pro plan médium)
> 
> apres il me semble que si la croquette ai meilleur on en donne moins?ou trouver la quantité à donner en fonction de la croquette ?
> 
> ...


A ce prix, je ne vois que les gosbi au riz.
Pour un chien de grand race, je prendrai les junior Lamb and fish (peu de lipide et calcium/phosphore correct). Les chiots de grand race doivent grandir lentement pour éviter les soucis articulaires plus tard.

Le changement de croquette n'est pas nécessaire à l'age adulte. Les appellation adult, junior, senior, ... sont du marketing, il faut se pencher sur les compo pour savoir ce qui correspond à notre chien.

Une croquette de bonne qualité sera, en effet, donner en moins grande quantité (mais cela dépend aussi de son activité, son métabolisme, de la compo de la croquette,...)

----------


## Jenny43

Merci de vos réponse 
que pensez vous de celle ci ?
http://animaux.miscota.fr/chiens/acana/p-114650

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Me revoilà avec ma petite akita qui ne semble pas se faire ou réal nature wilderness...
Elle a toujours de l'appétit, joueuse etc. Donc je m'inquiète pas encore trop, j'ai commandé des TOTW high prairie puppy sur zooplus, j'ai pris un paquet de 6kg pour voir si elle lui plaise... j'espère.
J'espère que la compo est quand même bien pour ma louloute ?! 
Et corresponde mieux à mon budget bien sûr en prenant le plus gros paquet ! 

Si les totw ne convienne pas je vais flipper 😨

----------


## bouba92

Le site Miscota est déconseillé, beaucoup ont eu des prob avec. Avez vous regardé la compo? Calculer le % de glucides?

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Bon je prends encore un peu plus... 
je pense que c'est plus dans ma tête mais je trouve que ma akita a les pattes avant "tordu"
Il y a comme un angle quand elle est assises ou couché comme si arquée, elle ne boîte pas et quand elle marche ca a l'air normal mais ca m'a fait bizarre. 

Du coup j'espère le véto dispo demain, je vais y aller dans là journée.
Les RN ne passe toujours pas vraiment bien, j'attends les totw ! Je vais voir ce que me dit le véto pour tout ca ca permettra un check-up et peut être vermifuge en même temps

----------


## D-elphine C

tu sais je vois que ta chienne est aux croquettes real à 100% que depuis le 29 décembre et tu vas encore la changer, ça ne fait pourtant que quelques jours.
à mon avis il aurait fallu attendre un peu + avant de changer encore, si elle a tendance à être fragile, les selles molles c'est peut être normal, pour un vrai test (mis à part si c'est diarrhée liquide), tu devrais au moins rester 1 mois sur la même marque.

ici je ne fais jamais de transition, quand j'ai acheté là le petit paquet de real pour tester, c'est direct et y a pas eu de soucis, mes chiens sont habitués au changement dès qu'ils arrivent chez moi mais là c'est pas pour une chienne que j'ai depuis longtemps qui était nourrie au RC les 6 premières années de sa vie. 
cependant, même si elle avait eu des selles molles je lui aurais laissé le temps de s'adapter.

je pense qu'en passant au totw tu as baissé de gamme mais laisses lui le temps de s'y faire (j'ai déjà commandé à miscota, jamais eu de pb), surtout si elle a tendance à être fragile sinon je suis pour le changement s'ils supportent, je pense que c'est bien de les habituer à la variété.

pour les pattes qui te semblent tordues, les chiots de grandes races ont des fois une période où ça pousse un peu n'importe comment, faut pas s'inquiéter si elle va bien, même les boiteries de croissance ne sont souvent pas grave mais à surveiller. les akita sont pas non plus des géants, des fois on les regarde trop et on voit des choses qui n'existent pas je pense

----------


## vans

> Me revoilà avec ma petite akita qui ne semble pas se faire ou réal nature wilderness...
> Elle a toujours de l'appétit, joueuse etc. Donc je m'inquiète pas encore trop, j'ai commandé des TOTW high prairie puppy sur zooplus, j'ai pris un paquet de 6kg pour voir si elle lui plaise... j'espère.
> J'espère que la compo est quand même bien pour ma louloute ?! 
> Et corresponde mieux à mon budget bien sûr en prenant le plus gros paquet ! 
> 
> Si les totw ne convienne pas je vais flipper 


Faut lui laisser le temps de s'habituer à ses nouvelles croquettes. C'est pas en lui changeant tout le temps de croquette que ça va aller. Comme je te l'ai dit, une cure de pré et pro biotique, peut lui faire que du bien. 
Pour savoir si une croquette, convient ou pas, il faut au moins les garder 1 mois sauf en cas de diarrhée liquide.

Towt je n'aimes pas trop, ils ne sont pas assez transparent sur leur taux de calcium et phosphore. C'est une vrai galère pour les trouver. De plus, comme le dit Dephine, tu perds en qualité avec la gamme de real nature que tu prenais.

Aurais-tu une photo de ses pattes ?

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

http://hpics.li/944bf6a
http://hpics.li/7e982ef

Voici les photos, je pars au véto là !
Pour les croquettes ok je vais rester sur les réal nature alors pour le moment et prendre un gros paquet vu qu'elle les mange bien et ce que vous me dites. 

Surtout si les RN sont vraiment meilleurs et je verrais dans une dizaines de jours. Peut être que le véto va me prescrire comme vous dites des probiotiques et que cela va rentrer dans l'ordre.

Les TOTW je les garde de côté alors pour le moment, je ne veux pas la chambouler encore plus

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Bon de retour du véto, finalement un peu de fièvre, deux piqures et de quoi traiter la diarrhée ! Pour les pattes à priori fait pas s'alarmer pour le moment, c'est dû à la croissance, en espérant en gros que tout se remette bien ! 

Sinon svp pour les croquettes, à force de lire partout je m'y perds vraiement  :Frown: 

Elle est donc mon akita au RN wilderness chiot 
Le rapport phosphocalcique est de 1,45, j'ai lu pour les grandes races de ne pas dépasser 1,2 etc 

Pour le moment je ne la change pas mais est ce que ce sont vraiment de bonnes croquettes au final ? Qui ne mettent pas en danger ma ptite pour sa croissance etc (genre les pattes là etc pour la suite) 
Surtout que les paquets coûtent chères

----------


## Hijo15

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je recherche la nourriture adéquat pour mon Husky de 4 mois. 
Il est actuellement nourri au Royal Canin car son éleveuse lui donnait ça.
Je me renseigne depuis peu sur les croquettes sans céréales et sur le BARF.

J'ai acheté des nutrivet INNE Puppy ( le nouveau nom de Instinct) pour tester. Pour l'instant il dévore sa gamelle comme jamais auparavant. Que pensez-vous de cette marque et de sa composition?

De plus, j'ai trouvé du sois disant "BARF" en magasin, sous la marque norvégienne VOM :
http://vomoghundemat.no/fr/
Ce sont des petits ballotins de 500g, qui se conservent au congélateur et qui contiennent presque que de la viande.
Connaissez-vous ce système? Et qu'en pensez vous? 

Il y a tellement de marques différentes et de compositions différentes, que c'est difficile de trouver LA bonne nourriture...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## vans

> Bon de retour du véto, finalement un peu de fièvre, deux piqures et de quoi traiter la diarrhée ! Pour les pattes à priori fait pas s'alarmer pour le moment, c'est dû à la croissance, en espérant en gros que tout se remette bien ! 
> 
> Sinon svp pour les croquettes, à force de lire partout je m'y perds vraiement 
> 
> Elle est donc mon akita au RN wilderness chiot 
> Le rapport phosphocalcique est de 1,45, j'ai lu pour les grandes races de ne pas dépasser 1,2 etc 
> 
> Pour le moment je ne la change pas mais est ce que ce sont vraiment de bonnes croquettes au final ? Qui ne mettent pas en danger ma ptite pour sa croissance etc (genre les pattes là etc pour la suite) 
> Surtout que les paquets coûtent chères


Ah oui en effet, on voit une petite déformation sur ces pattes. 
L'akita n'est pas considéré comme une race géante donc il y a moins de risque pour sa croissance et la suite (arthrose). Mais il est toujours mieux d'avoir un Ca/P proche de 1,2 en croissance. 




> Bonjour à tous ! 
> 
> Je recherche la nourriture adéquat pour mon Husky de 4 mois. 
> Il est actuellement nourri au Royal Canin car son éleveuse lui donnait ça.
> Je me renseigne depuis peu sur les croquettes sans céréales et sur le BARF.
> 
> J'ai acheté des nutrivet INNE Puppy ( le nouveau nom de Instinct) pour tester. Pour l'instant il dévore sa gamelle comme jamais auparavant. Que pensez-vous de cette marque et de sa composition?
> 
> De plus, j'ai trouvé du sois disant "BARF" en magasin, sous la marque norvégienne VOM :
> ...


Bonjour,
Les nutrivet sont surtout composé de légumineuse donc cela fausse la composition analytique (notamment les prot) 
Si tu veux passer au barf, il vaut mieux donner des la "vrai" viande que tu achetes en supermarché ou autre. Tu peux avoir de très bon prix (voir meme gratuit) si tu te débrouille bien. 
Les boudins c'est le meme principe que les croquettes, on ne connait pas toujours ce qu'il y a dedans.

----------


## Lou

Je viens prendre des conseils sur des retours d'expérience éventuellement  :Smile: 

Je cherche à changer de croquettes pour deux chiens qui sont actuellement aux josera balance (pas top je sais).

Pour situer : deux border terrier de 6 ans (castré) et 12 ans (entier), pas d'activité intense, tendance à prendre du poids. En sachant que le plus jeune a eu des opérations de la hanche quand il était petit donc il risque peut-être de "mal vieillir" (croisons les doigts pour que ce ne soit pas le cas). Ils ne sont pas difficiles et n'ont pas d'allergie connue.

Est-ce que vous pourriez me donner quelques gammes qui vous sembleraient adaptées ? 

Merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## vans

Lou : tu cherches quoi comme type de croquette ? Sans cereale ou avec ? Tu as quoi comme budget ?

----------


## Hijo15

> Les nutrivet sont surtout composé de légumineuse donc cela fausse la composition analytique (notamment les prot) 
> Si tu veux passer au barf, il vaut mieux donner des la "vrai" viande que tu achetes en supermarché ou autre. Tu peux avoir de très bon prix (voir meme gratuit) si tu te débrouille bien. 
> Les boudins c'est le meme principe que les croquettes, on ne connait pas toujours ce qu'il y a dedans.


Bonjour,
Merci pour tes conseils!
Que me conseilles-tu à la place des nutrivet? Je sais que les "meilleures" sont les Orijen mais cela coûte vraiment cher.. Je voulais prendre des Purizon jusqu'à ce que je sache qu'il y a un taux de charbon élevé. Du coup, je ne sais pas trop lesquelles choisir...

En ce qui concerne le BARF, je trouve difficile de réaliser une portion bien équilibrée, entre les différentes viandes (boeuf, poulet,...) et les différents types de viande (panse, os, abats, ...) et de doser tout ça comme il faut. Il faut aussi avoir du temps pour ça. Je ne me vois pas me lancer là dedans pour l'instant.

----------


## Lou

> Lou : tu cherches quoi comme type de croquette ? Sans cereale ou avec ? Tu as quoi comme budget ?


Pour le type je n'ai pas d'avis tranché, disons que je préfères une bonne composition avec céréales que l'inverse ^^ Pour le prix je préfèrerais rester vers 5 euros du kg (y compris sur z+.de qui fait souvent des prix plus bas).

----------


## D-elphine C

à 5€ elle pourra avoir mieux même si c'est déjà bien.
tu as pas un maxi zoo vers toi, franchement les wilderness de real nature sont top c'est 67€ les 12kilos

----------


## calypso

Bon, les Purizon ne conviennent pas tip top à mon chien (qui est un peu fragile du transit), du coup on va tenter les Wolfood qui ont des bons échos niveau tolérance. 

Il y a des gens ici qui nourrissent leur(s) chien(s) avec cette marque ?

----------


## D-elphine C

j'ai voulu essayé les alpha spirit, c'est en barquette, c'est bien pour la conservation mais c'est pas du tout écolo ! les proportions sont vraiment petites, ils auraient dû faire des portions de 2kilos par exple pour limiter le plastique.
les chiens aiment mais bon de toute façon les miens ils aiment tout

----------


## Poupoune 73

wolfood poulet ici sur 3 loulous ça marche bien, en alternance avec les brit carnilove  ::

----------


## vans

> Pour le type je n'ai pas d'avis tranché, disons que je préfères une bonne composition avec céréales que l'inverse ^^ Pour le prix je préfèrerais rester vers 5 euros du kg (y compris sur z+.de qui fait souvent des prix plus bas).


quelque marque : acana, carnilove mais bien regarder les cendres (il y a deux gammes correct, une puppy et une adult saumon dinde), gosbi, wolfood, applaws, purizon, 




> Bonjour,
> Merci pour tes conseils!
> Que me conseilles-tu à la place des nutrivet? Je sais que les "meilleures" sont les Orijen mais cela coûte vraiment cher.. Je voulais prendre des Purizon jusqu'à ce que je sache qu'il y a un taux de charbon élevé. Du coup, je ne sais pas trop lesquelles choisir...
> 
> En ce qui concerne le BARF, je trouve difficile de réaliser une portion bien équilibrée, entre les différentes viandes (boeuf, poulet,...) et les différents types de viande (panse, os, abats, ...) et de doser tout ça comme il faut. Il faut aussi avoir du temps pour ça. Je ne me vois pas me lancer là dedans pour l'instant.


charbon ?? tu veux dire cendre ???
Les purizon poulet et puppy sont dans la fourchette haute niveau cendre mais c'est correct vu leur compo.
J'ai cité quelque marque au dessus, regarde si quelque chose te plait sinon il y a le post de Yens page 361 (je crois) ou il y a un gros listing mais il est pas à jour.

Le barf, c'est juste compliquer au début à cause des différentes introductions mais après c'est hyper simple. Il faut juste se poser une bonne grosse journée pour faire les calculs et faire un calendrier. Quand tout est introduit, il faut juste faire des portions journaliers que tu décongèles la veille.

----------


## Quaraba

Pour info: acana wild prairie change de composition et de conditionnement.

On passe au 35/17 au lieu de 31/17 et le sac de 13 kg devient 11kg400.

----------


## Nieggue

Comme j'en parlais plus haut, je souhaite changer de croquettes pour Junior, 6 kg car, après plus d'un an sans problème avec les croquettes Applaws Small and Medium Breed, il a dernièrement des gaz pestilentiels 

ça n'a pas l'air de le gêner mais... nous oui ! On m'a dit que pets inaudibles mais odorants = mauvaise digestion des protéines soufrées = réduire les protéines.

Sauf que j'ai un peu de mal avec l'idée de retourner à des croquettes avec céréales  J'ai néanmoins moins repéré les Eukanuba Small et Medium Breed. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## vans

> Comme j'en parlais plus haut, je souhaite changer de croquettes pour Junior, 6 kg car, après plus d'un an sans problème avec les croquettes Applaws Small and Medium Breed, il a dernièrement des gaz pestilentiels 
> 
> ça n'a pas l'air de le gêner mais... nous oui ! On m'a dit que pets inaudibles mais odorants = mauvaise digestion des protéines soufrées = réduire les protéines.
> 
> Sauf que j'ai un peu de mal avec l'idée de retourner à des croquettes avec céréales  J'ai néanmoins moins repéré les Eukanuba Small et Medium Breed. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Si Junior a des gazs cela signifie qu'il digère mal quelque chose. A-t-il quelque chpse de nouveau dans son alimentation ? Friandise ? 
As-tu essayé de faire une cure de charbon pour absorber ses gazs ? Et de prébiotique pour soutenir sa flore ?

Eukanuba : la compo de zooplus n'est pas bonne.
Voici la bonne compo : *Composition :*

Poulet et dinde deshydratés, agneau (>14%), riz (>14%), maïs, sorgho, orge, oeuf en poudre, graisse animale, pulpe de betterave (>2,5%), hydrolysats de poulet, farine de poissons, chlorure de potassium, chlorure de sodium, carbonate de calcium, hexamétaphosphate de sodium, huile de poissons, fructooligosaccharides (0,15%).

Donc tu constates que le maîs ,orge et sorgho viennent rapidement dans la compo et je pense qu'il doit avoir 14% de chaque, ce qui est énorme.

----------


## D-elphine C

> Comme j'en parlais plus haut, je souhaite changer de croquettes pour Junior, 6 kg car, après plus d'un an sans problème avec les croquettes Applaws Small and Medium Breed, il a dernièrement des gaz pestilentiels 
> 
> ça n'a pas l'air de le gêner mais... nous oui ! On m'a dit que pets inaudibles mais odorants = mauvaise digestion des protéines soufrées = réduire les protéines.
> 
> Sauf que j'ai un peu de mal avec l'idée de retourner à des croquettes avec céréales  J'ai néanmoins moins repéré les Eukanuba Small et Medium Breed. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


le seul moyen de savoir si ça lui convient c'est de tester sur lui, en petites croquettes, j'ai donné les acanas small breed, j'en étais contente moi aussi avec applaws je me souviens plus si j'avais des pets mais les crottes étaient pas géniales

----------


## confetti

A mes petits nus , je donne les gosbi grain free, les croquettes sont toutes petites et ça leur convient , pas de gaz et selles nickel ( je rajoute du kefir de lait depuis quelques temps à tous mes chiens , et fini le broutage d'herbe)

----------


## Lou

> quelque marque : acana, carnilove mais bien regarder les cendres (il y a deux gammes correct, une puppy et une adult saumon dinde), gosbi, wolfood, applaws, purizon,


Merci pour ce premier écrémage ^^

J'ai retenu pour l'instant le wolfood fitness et le gosbi senior, je vais continuer à regarder.

Autre question, pour une collègue cette fois  :Smile:  Elle a un chiot croisé labrador de 4 mois qui est au RC sur conseil du refuge (...). Vu qu'elle les prend chez le véto, je lui ai dit qu'elle pouvait avoir mieux pour moins cher. 

J'ai repéré les wolfood breeding



Spoiler:  




*Ingrédients :*

Viande de poulet moulue  déshydratée, riz, pois, poissons moulus déshydratés, graisse de  volaille, pulpe de betterave, luzerne séchée, œufs entiers en poudre,  levure, huile de saumon (source d’omega 3), algues séchées, phosphate de  calcium, inuline (source de FOS), foie de poulet hydrolysé, extrait de  mollusques et crustacés (source de glucosamine) 0.1%, chondroitine 0.1%,  extrait de yucca.


*Composants analytiques :*
Protéines = 32%
Matières grasses = 20%
Fibres = 3.4%
Cendres = 7%  dont Ca = 1.29  P = 1   Ca/P = 1.3
Humidité = 8%
acide Alpha-linolenique  n-3 = 5,50 g/kg
acide Arachidonique = 0,59 g/kg
EPA n-3 = 1,94 g/kg
DHA n-3 = 2,02 g/kg
Additifs : Antioxidants=extrait naturel de tocophérol vitamine E





les gosbi puppy medium



Spoiler:  




*INGRÉDIENTS : 
*Viande de poulet déshydratée  (28%), riz (22%), graisse de poulet (conservé avec mélange de  tocophérols= vitamine E), poisson de mer déshydraté (9%), viande  d'agneau déshydratée (9%) pomme déshydratée (6%), huile de saumon, huile  de lin oléagineux, pulpe de betterave, poire déshydratée, oeuf  déshydraté, lait en poudre(moins de 1%), levure de bière, chlorure de  potassium.
 LA FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée, tomate  déshydraté (0.50%), haricot vert (0.50%), huile d'olive (0.40%), épinard  déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula secs,  luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté, extrait de  graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait de graine  de thé vert, camomille déshydratée, extrait d'orange, extrait de citron,  extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de bourrache, extrait de  chicorée riche en F.O.S, chondroïtine (1000 mg/Kg), extrait de fruits  rouges, extrait d'ail, extrait de thym, extrait d'origan, extrait de  chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de romarin, extrait d' aloe  vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux, l-Carnitine, taurine, biotine,  extrait de réglisse, extrait de mollusques, de moule à lèvres vertes,  FOS, MOS et mélange de probiotiques.*
ANALYSE:
*PROTEINE BRUTE*         32 %
*MATIERE GRASSE BRUTE*   23 %
*CENDRES                 7 %
FIBRE BRUTE             1 %
HUMIDITE               10 % 
CALCIUM                1.6 %
PHOSPHORE             1.2 % 

ADDITIFS:                                                                                                 
VITAMINE   A      18.000 UI/Kg.                                                              
VITAMINE  D3     2.000 UI/Kg.                                                                
VITAMINE  E           400 UI/Kg.                                                                
VITAMINE  C         200 mg./Kg.                                                               
VITAMINE   B1       0,9 mg./Kg.                                                                                                           
VITAMINE   B12     0,6 mg./Kg.                                                                                                                  
BIOTINE                    1 mg./Kg.                                                                                                               
BETA CAROTENE   0,40 mg./Kg.
Energie métabolisable: 4420 Kcal/kg





et les gosbi GF puppy



Spoiler:  




*INGRÉDIENTS:* 
Saumon déshydraté (19%), protéine  d'agneau déshydraté (18%), poisson moulu déshydraté (15%), amidon de  pois, amidon de pomme de terre (7%), pois (7%), pulpe de pomme  déshydraté (6%), huile de saumon, hydrolysat de protéines d'agneau,  lentilles déshydratés, fibre végétale, protéines marines hydrolysées  (krill), poire déshydratée, levure de bière, potiron déshydraté, poudre  d'œuf déshydraté (moins de 1%), chlorure de potassium, lait en poudre  (moins de 1%) 

+ FORMULE PROVITAL : carotte déshydratée (0,50%),  tomate déshydraté (0.50%), haricot vert (0.50%), huile d'olive (0.40%),  épinard déshydraté, glucosamine HCL (1400 mg/Kg.), pétales de calendula  secs, luzerne déshydratée, algues déshydratées, brocoli déshydraté,  extrait de graine de pissenlit, extrait de feuilles de menthe, extrait  de graine de thé vert, camomille déshydratée (0,005%), extrait d'orange,  extrait de citron, extrait de raisin, extrait de concombre, huile de  bourrache, extrait de chicorée riche en F.O.S, chondroïtine (1000  mg/Kg), extrait de fruits rouges, extrait d'ail, extrait de thym,  extrait d'origan, extrait de chardon marie, extrait de yucca, extrait de  romarin, extrait d' aloe vera, airelles, extrait de poivron doux,  I-Carnitine, taurine, biotine, extrait de réglisse, extrait de  mollusques, de moule à lèvres vertes, FOS, MOS et mélange de  probiotiques.

*ANALYSE :* 
protéines : 28 %
lipides : 18%
cellulose brute : 2%
cendres : 7 %
humidité : 10%
fibres : 2.5%

Ca :  1 %
P : 0.8 %
 



Un avis ou un retour d'expérience pour ces gammes ?

----------


## Nieggue

*vans* : Non, rien de nouveau dans son alimentation, d'où ma surprise !

Cure de charbon, non. Prébiotique, oui, sans changement observé.

Merci pour la bonne composition ! Un peu déçue par mon chouchou Zooplus, pour le coup... Effectivement, c'est beaucoup !

*D-elphine C :* Merci pour ton retour ! Maintenant que j'y pense, j'ai également observé une discrète modification des selles depuis l'apparition des gaz. Je pense vraiment que la formule a dû changer, ne serait-ce qu'un peu, je ne vois pas d'autre explication...

*confetti* : du kefir de lait ? Tu peux m'en dire plus ? ça m'intrigue, surtout si ça peut éviter le broutage d'herbe, Junior est une vraie chèvre par période ! J'en ai déjà parlé à mon véto plusieurs fois, qui me dit que c'est normal, que certains chiens aiment brouter de l'herbe comme certains aiment jouer à la balle mais j'ai toujours douté néanmoins car, par périodes, je trouve qu'il le fait vraiment beaucoup.

EDIT : les Gosbi Grain Free me semblent très bien ! Je vais tester, je pense.

----------


## Nieggue

En allant voir sur nourrircommelanature.com pour voir les Gosbi Grain Free, j'ai repéré les Carnivole Duck Pheasant, Reindeer et Lamb Wild Boar. Qu'en pensez-vous ?  :Smile: 

ça m'a l'air pas mal, avec les 50% de viande ou de poisson déshydraté dans la liste, mais je ne sais pas si le reste est bon ou pas.

----------


## Poupoune 73

carnilove > exclusive of gosbi  ::  + de bidoche dans produit fini, tx de prot + élevé

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Salut à tous, me revoilà avec mon akita de 4 mois 
Après les réal nature je viens de passer au totw high prairie puppy, elle les accepte mieux je suis en fin de transition 

Cependant les taux ne me plaise pas.
J'ai appelé nourrircommelanature pour avoir leur avis. Je leur ai demandé pour les maxima grain free qui me semble pas trop proteiné et de bon taux! Mais il m'a plutôt conseillé les wolfood chicken pour mon akita. Me disant qu'elle sont de bonnes qualité avec des taux idéaux etc.

J'essaye celle ci ou plutôt les maxima ? 
Sachant que j'aimerais bien prendre un gros paquet désormais. Mais peut être trop risqué même si les wolfood marche dans 99% des cas 

Qu'en pensez vous ? Sachant qu'avec les RN de maxizoo 39% de protéines digestion difficile à priori donc je voulais réduire mais pas trop et surtout avoir un bon taux calcium phosphore pour sa croissance !

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Non je ne compte pas changer dans l'immédiat !
Il me reste 3 jours de transition à faire avec les totw mais pour le moment les resultats ne sont pas là.
Du coup je me demande combien de temps la laisser avec des diarrhées c'est pas forcément bon non plus si ça dure.

Une fois la transition finie, je compte combien 4, 6 ou 8 semaines ou plus même avant de rechanger ? Je ne sais pas au final à partir de quand réellement on peut être sur que tel ou tel croquettes ne lui convient pas

----------


## Chasseusedemiloute

Ok merci 
Donc si diarrhées pendant tout le mois tant pis je surveille et vois seulement ensuite ?!  Pas de raisons de s'inquiéter si elle a toujours la forme en fait

----------


## D-elphine C

non il ne faut jamais laisser trainer une diarrhée, si vraiment c'est des diarrhées, à la limite si c'est un mélange de selles moulées et bouses c'est moins grave, mais si c'est assez liquide il faut voir le véto car ça va l'irriter.

 même si par exple les taux des totw sont parfois un peu hauts c'est des très bonnes croquettes, les real encore meilleures donc elle a peut être une fragilité et ce type de croquettes ne lui convient tout simplement pas. 

mais si tu vois que ça va, laisses là aux mêmes croquettes largement 1 mois pour voir comment elle réagit.
si NCLN t' a conseillé plutôt les wolfood, donnes celles là, il a bcp de retour sur ce qu'il vend, donc il doit penser que sur le papier (et avec les avis qu'il a eu) elles lui conviendraient mieux.

j'ai pas fait gaffe elle a la diarrhée depuis qu'elle est chez toi ou avec les croquettes conseillées par l'éleveur ça allait ?

----------


## dedel

C'est vriament de la diarhee ou juste des selles molles ? Mon chien a fait un mois de  selles molles après sa 1ère transition vers des bonnes croquettes et au moindre stress il recommence mais ce n'est pas alarmant

----------


## cristanya

La gamme acana que je prenais a été arrêter et remplacer par une autre de ce que j'ai pu trouver sur le net. il y a un poil moins de protéine dans la nouvelle compo et en plus des pb approvisionnement répétitif je préfère changer de marque. ( je prendrais donc pas: Orijen, Acana, Taste of the Wild)

Par contre je suis perdu dans le recap. je sais qu'il faut un max de protéine animale de préférence mais quelquun pourrait til me dire cb faut de cendre maximum ?
(pour un chien de taille moyenne)

Je cherche des sans céréales, a maxi 5 euro le kilo, avec pas trop de glucide, si quelqu'un a une gamme a me proposer je suis pas contre. Je regarde les purizon "adult poulet, poisson" 

Spoiler:  




*Ingrédients :*
17 % de viande de poulet sans os, 17 % de viande de volaille  déshydratée, patates douces déshydratées, pommes de terre déshydratées, 7  % d'ufs déshydratés, 7 % de saumon sans arêtes, 5,5 % de hareng  déshydraté, 5 % de viande de canard déshydratée, petits pois, 3 % de  graisse de volaille, 3 % d'hydrolysat de poulet, 3 % de saumon  déshydraté, luzerne, 2 % de viande fraîche de canard sans os, amidon de  petits pois, protéines de petits pois, protéines de pommes de terre,  minéraux, vitamines, 0,5 % d'huile de saumon, psyllium, pommes,  carottes, épinards, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), algues marines,  camomille, menthe poivrée, graines d'anis, fenugrec, souci, fines herbes  déshydratées (thym, marjolaine, origan, persil, sauge), cranberries.  *Teneur en calories par kg :* 3 685 kcal 
*Additifs par kg :*
*Additifs nutritionnels :* vitamine A [acétate de rétinol] 26 760  UI, vitamine D3 [cholécalciférol] 1 800 UI, vitamine E 200 UI, biotine  336 mcg, acide folique 1,8 mg, niacine 36,8 mg
*Oligo-éléments :* chélate de zinc dacides aminés 356 mg, zinc  [sulfate de zinc monohydraté] 296 mg, fer [sulfate de fer monohydraté]  321 mg, manganèse [sulfate de manganèse (II) monohydraté] 117 mg,  chélate de cuivre dacides aminés 53 mg, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté  42 mg, chélate de fer d'acides aminés hydratés 21 mg, calcium [iodate de  calcium anhydre] 1,64 mg, sélénite de sodium 0,53 mg 
*Acides aminés :* L-carnitine 100 mg, DL-méthionine 2 300 mg                                                                           
 *Composants analytiques*
protéines brutes
41.0 %

graisses brutes
17.0 %

fibres brutes
2.5 %

cendres brutes
8.0 %

calcium
1.3 %

phosphore
1.14 %

humidité
8.5 %

acides gras oméga 3
0.6 %

acides gras oméga 6
2.18 %




ou les " Single Meat Adult poulet, potiron"

Spoiler:  




*Ingrédients :*
33,5 % de protéines de poulet (partiellement déshydratées et  hydrolysées), 25 % de viande de volaille fraîche, flocons de pommes de  terre, 3,5 % de graisse de volaille, 3 % de dés de potiron  (déshydratés), pulpe de betterave déshydratée (sans sucre), 3 % d'uf  (déshydraté), graines de lin, levure de biere (déshydratée),  lignocellulose, huile de saumon, huile de tournesol, chlorure de sodium,  mélange d'herbes séchées (romarin, feuilles de pissenlit, persil,  camomille, ortie, plantain lancéolé, millepertuis), 0,2 % d'extrait de  levure (riche en mannan-oligosaccharides et bêta-glucanes), baies  d'aronia (déshydratées), mûres (déshydratées), cranberries  (déshydratées).  *Teneur en calories par kg :* 3 809 kcal 
*Additifs par kg :*
*Additifs nutritionnels : 
vitamine* vitamine A 12 000 UI,  vitamine D (vitamine D3) 1 500 UI, vitamine E (sous forme d'acétate  d'alpha-tocophérol) 200 UI, vitamine C (monophosphate d'ascorbyle, sel  de calcium/sodium) 100 UI, biotine [biotine D(+)] 300 mcg, acide folique  1,2 mg, niacine 35 mg
*Oligo-éléments :* zinc (sous forme de sulfate de zinc,  monohydraté) 100 mg, zinc (sous forme de chélate de zinc de glycine,  hydraté) 60 mg, fer (sous forme de sulfate de fer(II), monohydraté) 250  mg, manganèse (sous forme de sulfate de manganèse(II), monohydraté) 30  mg, cuivre (sous forme de sulfate de cuivre (II), pentahydraté) 12,5 mg,  iode (sous forme d'iodate de calcium, anhydre) 2,2 mg, sélénium (sous  forme de sélénite de sodium) 0,4 mg
*Additifs technologiques :* antioxydants
 *Composants analytiques*

protéines brutes
34.0 %

graisses brutes
17.0 %

fibres brutes
3.0 %

cendres brutes
8.5 %

calcium
1.7 %

phosphore
1.1 %

acides gras oméga 3
0.55 %

acides gras oméga 6
2.9 %





Que pensez vous des compo ? J'ai vue qu'il y avait moins de rupture de stock sur cette marque, si vous avez des retour sur la digestibilité de cette marque ? je prend aussi ^^

----------


## Nieggue

Merci Poupoune 73 ! Carnilove ça sera  ::

----------


## blandine15

Bonjour ! En 704 pages, dur dur de retrouver le récap de YenZ  :Smile:  Quelqu'un pourrait-il me redonner le lien svp ? Je l'enregistre une bonne fois pour toutes ! Merci ! ♥

----------


## Lou

L'idéal serait qu'un modérateur l'incruste dans le titre du topic  :Smile:

----------


## blandine15

personne n'a le numéro de la page ?

----------


## blandine15

Page trouvée  ::  http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1.../page-358.html

----------


## Lou

J'ai fait une demande pour que la page soit indiquée en titre du topic du coup  :Smile:

----------


## Origan

Bonjour, 
Je dois recommande des croquettes pour le chien de ma mère.
Mais elle veut chnager de marque (1/ ses croquettes actuelles sont trop grosses 2/ elle est convaincue que ce sont ses croquettes actuelles qui l'ont fait grossir et non le fait de servir de poubelle de table pour 3 personnes, impossible de la faire réfléchir, elle est bornée).

Que me conseillerez-vous pour un chien âgé, en net surpoids, croisé pesant 12 kg (son poids de forme doit être en dessous) ? 
Et dont le prix au kilo n'est pas excessif car elle compare avec le premier prix du supermarché, chaque mois ça revient et je dois lui ré-expliquer la différence entre cette merde de supermarché et celles que je choisis, donc il ne faut pas que la différence de prix sont trop grande sinon mes efforts vont tomber à l'eau, actuellement elle trouve que 3€/kg (sac de grande contenance), c'est cher.

Merci.

----------


## Quaraba

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd19ma10.html

Je viens de voir josera optiness à 3 euros le kilo (donc ce sera trop cher), mais le souci c'est que si les croquettes sont de meilleures qualités et qu'il fait les restes de table. Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt.

----------


## pomku

L'avantage avec les croquettes de meilleure qualité,  c'est qu'elle rassasient plus vite le chien. Donc il en mange moins et même si c'est plus cher au kilo, le sac dure plus longtemps. Donc, l'un dans l'autre ça s'équilibre. Et le chien est en meilleure santé donc moins de visites chez le vétérinaire...  :Smile:  Ce peut être un argument non ?
Et perso, je recommanderais Wolfood light. Toujours chez NCLN. Mais il est vrai qu'elles sont plus chères que les Josera...

----------


## cristanya

personne qui s'y connaissent en analyse de compo pour répondre a mon post (page précédente) d''y a quelque jours ?

----------


## Origan

> L'avantage avec les croquettes de meilleure qualité,  c'est qu'elle rassasient plus vite le chien. Donc il en mange moins et même si c'est plus cher au kilo, le sac dure plus longtemps. Donc, l'un dans l'autre ça s'équilibre. Et le chien est en meilleure santé donc moins de visites chez le vétérinaire...  Ce peut être un argument non ?
> Et perso, je recommanderais Wolfood light. Toujours chez NCLN. Mais il est vrai qu'elles sont plus chères que les Josera...


Ah mais moi, je sais tout cela (ayant des chats). Mais ma mère est... bon, disons-le même si ça me blesse de le reconnaitre (étant sa fille)... franchement conne sur de nombreuses choses, dont celle-ci.
Son chien est un glouton, il peut manger jusqu'à se faire vomir. Elle l'a trouvé dans un sale état, errant, depuis il est accro à la bouffe. 
J'essaie de limiter la prise de poids car peser une ration ou limiter les restes est pour elle une chose impossible à envisager. Par exemple, quand je lui redisais de ne pas lui donner ça, elle m'a répondu que le chien faisait le prélavage, ça permet de ne pas encrasser l'évier (oui, elle préfère encrasser son chien).
Concernant le véto, il faut que le chien soit vraiment mal pour qu'elle l'envisage. Elle soigne "maison" quand elle peut mais l'argument véto n'en est pas un pour elle (j'ai déjà tout tenté ! j'ai abandonné, maintenant je lui commande des sacs avant qu'elle achète en supermarché, je ne tente plus de lui expliquer : déjà, elle ne comprend rien et ne retient rien) ... 

Je vais regarder le josera alors, puisqu'elles sont à la limite limite au niveau du prix. Merci.
Les croquettes sont petites ?

----------


## Lou

Les josera optiness c'est ce qu'on donné avant aux notre (petits chiens, environ 10 kg). Ils supportaient bien, après la compo est pas folichonne  mais à 3€/kg ça sera difficile de trouver une compo premium je pense.

Après je nuancerais un peu le post de pomku, je suis partie là dessus aussi au début mais au final en montant en gamme on n'avait pas vu de différence en terme de quantité pour garder les chiens au même point. Je pense que du cas par cas  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> personne qui s'y connaissent en analyse de compo pour répondre a mon post (page précédente) d''y a quelque jours ?


Pour les cendres j'ai lu 8% max, à confirmer.

Un autre topic que Muza avait fait sinon : http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-144/alimentation-comment-choisir-48625/

----------


## Lou

Je vais me créer un compte sur NCLN, quelqu'un a un code parrainage à me donner ?  :Smile:

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai trouvé au final les croquettes qui rassasient mes trois chiens sans faire trop maigrir (il était devenu bien gras) ni péter toute la nuit AMIRAL, détruire la peau de BILL (très senbible) et faire maigrir (un peu ... mais elle est tellement déformée par dix ans de repro que c'est difficile de la faire vraiment maigrir, laissant le temps au temps) ALPINE, c'est BOSH SENIOR ... je les ai achetées en désespoir de cause un peu rétive face à leurx prix (dans les deux euros le kilo, on peut même descendre à 1 euro 80 le kg sur certains zooplus) mais franchement ils adorent, en mangent peu, sont à la fois plus calmes en extérieur et moins avachis en intérieur (ce sont des petits vieux). J'ajoute de la pâtée ROCCO (800 grammes répartis sur la journée et sur 70 kg de chien, c'est vraiment pour le fun).

En ce qui me concerne le mieux est l'ennemi du bien et j'espère que çà va rester en fabrication ... qu'est ce que j'ai galéré avec cette histoire de croquettes ...

----------


## Quaraba

Lou: il n'y a pas de code parrainage sur NCLN, c'est 5% de remise à la première commande.

----------


## cristanya

> Pour les cendres j'ai lu 8% max, à confirmer.
> 
> Un autre topic que Muza avait fait sinon : ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?


 merci

----------


## Lou

> Lou: il n'y a pas de code parrainage sur NCLN, c'est 5% de remise à la première commande.


Si j'ai pu utiliser le code parrainage de May-May et ça s'est cumulé avec les 5% à la première commande justement  :Smile:

----------


## Quaraba

Bien alors tant mieux.

----------


## Origan

Bon alors, finalement, on s'est décidé pour des Bosch, ce sera toujours mieux que les croquettes aux sous-produits végétaux, aux colorants et au sel. Même ainsi, elle a râlé sur le prix donc Josera Optiness ou mieux, même pas en rêve :/
On va voir si ça convient au vieux toutou. 

Merci pour les avis.

----------


## D-elphine C

les bosch sont généralement bien tolérées (je les ai données un moment à mes chiens mais ils font + de crottes -bien moulées certes) et effectivement la marque allemande fait des efforts pour ses produits. je pense que c'est un compromis largement acceptable quand on a pas trop de moyen ou qu'on veut pas y mettre le prix

----------


## UnePODetmoi

Bonjour
Je regarde la compo des Carnilove et 20% de pois jaunes : pouvez-vous me dire si cet aliment n'a pas d'effet négatif avec cette proportion ?

merci de vos retours

----------


## MyloO

Bonjour,

Cela fait plusieurs temps que je recherche aussi une bonne alimentation pour ma chienne, et avec tout ce qu'on peut voir, lire ou entendre par les vétérinaires... Le choix est bien difficile !!! 

J'ai une chienne dog argentin croisée, elle est bringée pèse 36kg et est plutôt très calme de comportement !
J'ai beaucoup entendu parlé du BARF ou Raw feeding qui est très intéressant mais malheureusement étant souvent en déplacement je ne peux le faire quotidiennement ! (un des véto nous conseillant pour elle 400g de viande et 600g de légumes-féculant-vitamines par jour) Les croquettes restent une solution pratiquent pour les voyages !! 

Alors j'ai parcouru un peu le forum et je voudrais savoir ce que vous pensiez de la marque Nutrivet ?

merci

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Bonjour
> Je regarde la compo des Carnilove et 20% de pois jaunes : pouvez-vous me dire si cet aliment n'a pas d'effet négatif avec cette proportion ?
> 
> merci de vos retours


effectivementc'estpasterrible,lescanilove,c'étaitm  ieuxavant

----------


## MyloO

Bonjour,

Cela fait plusieurs temps que je recherche aussi une bonne alimentation pour ma chienne, et avec tout ce qu'on peut voir, lire ou entendre par les vétérinaires... Le choix est bien difficile !!! 

J'ai une chienne dog argentin croisée, elle est bringée pèse 36kg et est plutôt très calme de comportement !
J'ai beaucoup entendu parlé du BARF ou Raw feeding qui est très intéressant mais malheureusement étant souvent en déplacement je ne peux le faire quotidiennement ! (un des véto nous conseillant pour elle 400g de viande et 600g de légumes-féculant-vitamines par jour) Les croquettes restent une solution pratiquent pour les voyages !! 

Alors j'ai parcouru un peu le forum et je voudrais savoir ce que vous pensiez de la marque Nutrivet ?

merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

nutrivet y'a que la gamme instinct qui vaille et je crois me souvenir que plusieurs membres dont moi ont eu des soucis mais c'était pour ma part y'a qqs années
sinon regarde sur nourrir comme la nature et demande au conseil au dr faure

----------


## MyloO

Effectivement après recherche il y a plus de mauvais avis que de bon, puis les ingrédients ne sont pas très explicite du coup je me tourne vers Orijen qui est bien plus cher malheureusement mais qui à l'air de meilleur qualité avec des produits frais.

Je suis tombée sur un site plutôt intéressant qui donne des conseils pour étudier les compositions et culculer le taux de glucides qui n'est jamais indiquée. 
http://nosamisleschiens.fr/comment-c...our-son-chien/

----------


## Quaraba

Grâce au message de Lou, je me suis donc aperçu qu'il y avait un code parrainage sur NCLN (lors de la première commande) donc si cela peut-être utile à quelqu'un, je l'envoie en MP.

----------


## Sky57

Bonsoir à tous 

J'ai besoin de votre aide! Voilà mes deux chiots boxer sont sous Orijen Puppy large depuis presque deux mois pour le mâle et 1 mois pour la femelle et j'ai l'impression que ça ne leur convient pas... Flatulence nauséabonde, ils boivent énormément et des selles en grande quantité et pas toujours bien moulées, elles sont un peu molles (parfois aspect bouse si vous voyez ce que je veux dire)!!  

Après discussion autour de moi, on m'a dit que ça pouvait venir de la trop grande quantité de protéines présentes dans les Orijen, que le fait qu'ils boivent beaucoup n'était pas bon pour les reins etc... Un ami m'a conseillé de prendre des Belcando qui sont aussi sans céréales et qui apparemment sont très bien sauf que j'ai eu l'impression que c'était hyper marketing en voyant le paquet de croquettes... 

J'ai cherché ici sur le forum mais j'ai rien trouvé sur ces croquettes, elles ne sont d'ailleurs pas dans la liste dispo sur le forum, qu'en pensez-vous? Dois-je changer les Orijen ou pas? Je ne sais plus trop quoi pensé d.ailleurs tout le monde trouve mes chiots un peu maigrichon

----------


## dedel

Quel age ont-ils ?

Tout le monde les trouve maigrichons, ce tout le monde, c'est des gens dans la rue ou des gens qui connaissent les chiens ? Parce que les boxers sont des chiens plutôt minces de toute façon et les chiots boxers que j'ai l'occasion de côtoyer sont tjs à la limite de la maigreur.

----------


## Sky57

Alors ils ont respectivement 4 mois pour le mâle et 3 mois consécutif pour la femelle! Après j'ai toujours eu des boxers et je les trouvent plutôt bien... Par contre ce qui m.inquiete c'est cette histoire ed'eeau, ils boivent vraiment beaucoup! Est-ce vrai que trop de protéines pour les chiots est mauvais?

----------


## Darlow

Question sûrement bête, mais... je me la pose, alors je vous la pose! 

Est-ce qu'on peut donner des croquettes "light" à un chien qui n'est pas en surpoids, en lui donnant plus que la ration normale?

Je vous explique la situation. J'ai 3 chiens: une "petite grosse" de bientôt 6 ans qui a besoin de perdre du poids, un "senior" (tout juste 7 ans) qui est bien niveau poids, et un "petit à tendance maigrichon" de 3 ans (bon il a bien pris depuis qu'il est chez nous, mais on va dire qu'il ne faut pas qu'il perde du poids pour être bien).

Par simplicité (parce que bien sûr, s'ils n'ont pas les mêmes croquettes, chacun veut la gamelle de l'autre et c'est vite relou!!!), j'aimerais pouvoir leur donner à tous les mêmes croquettes, d'où ma question.
Je sais que je peux donner les mêmes croquettes à la grosse mémère et au plus âgé, vu que souvent les croquettes light sont pour les chiens en surpoids et les chiens âgés.
Mais du coup je m'interroge pour le 3è. Est-ce que je peux lui donner des croquettes light + autre chose, ou simplement en plus grande quantité, ou bien est-ce que c'est une idée complètement foireuse?

Si ça ne le fait pas, je vais continuer à donner des haricots à ma grosse mémère et/ou continuer à essayer de lui donner des croquettes light qui ne lui plaisent pas, mais bon, si jamais il y a une marque qui pourrait le faire pour les 3, ce serait bien cool!  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

Quelqu'un aurait un retour sur les croquettes Wolf of Wilderness  ? je cherche des croquettes de remplacement pas trop riches et de bonne qualité pour mon cocker de 10 ans, depuis quelques temps déjà aux ACANA FIT & LIGHT ou SENIOR mais comme d'hab en rupture de stock partout...

----------


## Sky57

Je reviens vers vous car je suis vraiment paumé... Quelqu'un peu me dire si c'est normal que mes deux petits loulous boivent énormément d'eau? Je reprecise qu'ils sont sous Orijen. Est-ce dangereux pour les reins? ils ne buvaient pas autant d'eau lorsqu.ils étaient sous proplan (choix de l'eleveur). Dois-je passer à une autre marque de croquette?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Essayez de donner les croquettes bien réhydratées, c'est normal de boire beaucoup avec un aliment sec, et c'est amplifié pour des chiots qui jouent / courent / se dépensent beaucoup. 
"Trop de protéines" si elles sont de bonne qualité ça n'existe pas. Mais encore faut il qu'elles soient de bonne qualité.

----------


## Quaraba

Polka: les acana fit and light sont sur petsonic.

----------


## Aurélie 17

Sky57 j'ai eu un problème similaire avec les orijen mon chien faisait 5 à 6 crottes par jour ! Et à force il a fini par ne plus en manger du tout il ignorait la gamelle. 
Je suis passé aux maxima sans céréales qu'on trouve sur le site nourir comme la nature et les problèmes se sont réglés.

----------


## Sky57

Merci pour ta réponse Aurélie 17, ton Loulou buvait aussi énormément? Je vais regarder pour une autre marque sur le site dont tu parles

----------


## POLKA67

Merci Quaraba je vais voir sinon je vais me rabattre sur les Applaws vu qu'il avait déjà ces croquettes.

----------


## Monkey

Bonjour
Mes chiens sont à Orijen (adulte pour ma shiba) et puppy large pour mon labrador et mes deux anglos.
Ma shiba a prit du poids (dose minimale pourtant) et elle se constipe. Je pensais lui donner de l'humide de bonne qualité. Que me conseillez vous comme marque/gamme ? Merci

----------


## pascale 38

Bonjour
je viens d'essayer de nouvelles croquettes pour ma mastine qui se démangeait sans cesse jusqu'au sang. Depuis trois semaine plus aucune démangeaison. Il s'agit des croquettes Ultra Premium. On les trouve sur internet à un prix très raisonnable. Elles sont sans boeuf et sans céréales. Mon vieux berger allemand qui ne finissait jamais sa gamelle, mange tout maintenant. Je vais acheter pour mes 3 petits chiens les croquettes light de cette gamme.

----------


## confetti

Est-ce que vous réhydratez les croquettes ? Depuis quelques temps je le fais , j'ai l'impression que la digestion est meilleures  .......Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Quaraba

Pour moi, cela ne change rien. Je réhydrate les croquettes car je trouvais qu'elle ne buvait pas suffisamment.

----------


## lénou

La vétérinaire d'Utah m'avait conseillé d'humidifier les croquettes pour éviter le risque de torsion car le chien ayant soif il boit en grandes quantités. Ma utah appréciait les croquettes humidifiées 
Ma petite Cahly, arrivée dimanche dernier, avait des ultra premium dans son paquetage pour une éventuelle transition. N'ayant rien avalé depuis son arrivée ou quelques petits morceaux de jambon et vache qui rit, j'ai acheté un paquet de Carnilove. La Miss a de suite mangé quelques croquettes mais laissant de côté les Ultra... Tant pis pour la transition!...

----------


## confetti

Je posais la question car depuis que je ramolli les croquettes de mon toutou malade ,je trouve qu'il a de bien meilleures selles (et ce malgré sa charge de médocs)  , moulées alors qu'il a toujours été plus ou moins toute sa vie avec des cacas mous......Du coup je rehydrate à tous et ils ne boivent quasiment plus ( je donne RM le soir) .,...Sauf quand ils ont bien courru ou joué ....

----------


## May-May

Qu'est-ce qu'il existe comme "bonnes" croquettes en taille maxi ? Les wolfood sont en rupture de stock, et apparemment c'est national  :Frown:

----------


## Quaraba

Si ça leur convient, les gosbi grain free taille maxi en attendant.

----------


## Quaraba

May-May: regarde sur la compagnie des croquettes. Il y a des wolfood maxi et je ne vois pas "rupture".

----------


## calypso

> Qu'est-ce qu'il existe comme "bonnes" croquettes en taille maxi ? Les wolfood sont en rupture de stock, et apparemment c'est national


Je me suis fait avoir aussi  mais j'ai pas osé changer, j'ai pris les petites tailles (un gros sensible à la maison, les Wolfood lui vont parfaitement alors je préfère le ménager côté digestion).

----------


## Lou

Elles sont dispo ici aussi apparemment : http://www.cyno-passion.fr/croquette...irie-maxi.html

----------


## May-May

> May-May: regarde sur la compagnie des croquettes. Il y a des wolfood maxi et je ne vois pas "rupture".


Ils m'ont remboursé ma commande hier soir à cause de la rupture   :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils m'ont dit que la rupture était nationale et pour une durée indéterminée

----------


## Lou

Essaie de contacter les autres sites donnés avant, ils ont peut-être du stock et ça te laissera du temps pour changer si besoin  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Dans la gamme Carnilove, pour lesquelles avez-vous opté?

----------


## vans

Celle à la dinde/saumon puppy ou adult. Je trouve que c'est les mieux niveau taux et compo

----------


## lénou

Cahly, Royale Bourbon de 4 ans et d'un poids de 16 kg, très calme à l'intérieur et vive à l'extérieur, est arrivée chez nous le 12 février (à peine 2 semaines), et a démarré avec les Carnilove Salmon and turkey qu'elle appréciait (ne voulant pas des Ultra Premium de sa famille d'accueil pour la transition), comme elle se "gratouillait" un peu, j'ai testé les Salmon qui semblaient moins apétantes pour elle, mais qu'elle a finalement pris l'habitude de manger au milieu des Salmon and turkey. Mais, je me dis que le saumon doit être forcément du saumon d'élevage... et, en plus, le taux de cendres et un peu plus élevé dans les Salmon 8 pour 7... 
Je suis un peu perdue... 
Merci pour vos expériences, conseils...

----------


## May-May

> Celle à la dinde/saumon puppy ou adult. Je trouve que c'est les mieux niveau taux et compo


C'est exactement ce que j'ai pris pour les Papuches, à défaut de pouvoir commander des Wolfood.
Ça a l'air de bien passer mais elle sont trop petites, le Singe les gobe...

----------


## Poska

May May essaie de rajouter de l'eau dans la gamelle, c'est ce que je fais pour Falko qui est un vrai gobeur et ça le ralenti un peu... c'est pas miraculeux certes mais pour dépanner...

----------


## vans

Lénou: Deja tu peux te rassurer, ta loulou apprécie les carnilove qui est de meilleure qualité que UPD.
Après c'est vrai que 8% de cendre est un peu élevé, c'est la fourchette haute. Mais rien de dramatique s'il s'agit d'un jeune chien. 
Le saumon provient d'élevage. Mais si ta louloute a des soucis de grattage avec de la viande, vaut mieux rester sur le poisson. Tu peux lui apporter de l'huile de krill, huile de lin, par exemple en complément

----------


## enuopit

Bonjour, mes chiennes sont aux Taste of the Wild High Prairie, est-ce qu'il y a un intérêt de les passer aux Platinum Iberico (sans céréales aussi) ou pas? Merci.  ::

----------


## enuopit

Est-ce qu'il y a un récapitulatif des croquettes plus récent que la page 358, svp?

----------


## Féhia

Bonjour à tous,

Eh oui me revoilà. Voilà donc maintenant trois mois que je suis passé aux croquettes "GOSBI JUNIOR LAMB & FISH". Aucun problème au niveau des croquettes et de ma chienne qui les mangent très bien.
Pour rappel, j'ai une chienne de race Bouvier Bernois, stérilisée depuis l'été 2016 (suite à une infection de l'utérus), âgé de 6 ans.

Néanmoins, j'ai une interrogation sur la quantité. Au début, je suis légèrement sous la quantité prévue pour son poids (normalement 42 kg), soit 400 g par jour. La voyant grossir, j'ai diminué la dose au fur et à mesure jusqu'à ce qu'elle se stabilise, chose faites depuis un petit mois mais à 46 kg... J'ai donc regardé la dose donnée pour voir s'il fallait que je diminue encore mais je suis descendu jusqu'à un peu plus de 250 g par jour.

Du coup, je me dit que cela fait peu, même s'il est vrai que depuis son opération, elle bouge beaucoup moins : en gros elle sort faire ces besoins et c'est tout. Nous essayons de la promener, ce qu'elle aime toujours et est partante, mais nous n'arrivons guère à faire plus d'une sortie par semaine (cela sera plus facile avec le retour des beaux jours).

Bref, du coup, pensez-vous que la quantité donnée actuellement, presque moitié moins, est problématique ? 
Sachant qu'elle a encore 4 bons kilos de trop (c'est moins que moi cela dit ^^), faut-il que j'envisage de passer sur la gamme light de GOSBI pour la faire redescendre à 42 kg et repartir ensuite sur les croquettes actuelles (ou autre GOSBI) ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre retour  :Smile:

----------


## vans

Enuopit : pourquoi veux-tu changé de croquette ?
Non il n'y a pas de récap plus récent. Le récap permet de se donner une idée des différentes gammes mais le mieux c'est de regarder par soi meme la compo.

Fehia : regarde le taux de glucides des light. Tu verras que le taux explose. Et c'est eux qui font grossir nos loulou. 
Est ce que ta chienne à encore faim après sa gamelle ?

----------


## Féhia

Ok pour les light Vans.

Et non, elle n'a pas spécialement faim juste après, mais elle réclame très fortement sa gamelle le matin et le soir, jusqu'à aboyer si je traîne sur l'heure.

----------


## vans

Le mien me fait pareil. Il est plus content d'avoir sa gamelle que de la faim. Entre les repas, il réclame pas. 
Ta chienne doit aussi est heureuse d'avoir sa gamelle. Si tu trouve qu'elle manque de quelque chose, tu peux rajouter des légumes, courgette, haricot vert, ... ou réhydrater les croquettes

----------


## Féhia

Rien d'inquiétant donc à donner quasiment deux fois moins que la ration conseillée ? Pas de risque de manque au niveau du chien ? Tant qu'elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir faim et qu'elle maigrie pas trop, c'est bon du coup ? Nous verrons avec les ballades un peu plus présentes avec les beaux jours voir si le poids diminue quitte à ré-augmenter un peu plus à ce moment en fonction de l'activité physique.

Merci pour tes conseils Vans en tout cas, comme toujours  :Smile:

----------


## Azra

tu peux rajouter des haricots verts pour augmenter le volume de sa ration

----------


## lénou

Merci Vans. Merci que Carnilove, gamme au-dessus, c'est laquelle? Merci.
Le côté pratique de Carnilove: dispo en magasin...

----------


## enuopit

> Enuopit : pourquoi veux-tu changé de croquette ?
> Non il n'y a pas de récap plus récent. Le récap permet de se donner une idée des différentes gammes mais le mieux c'est de regarder par soi meme la compo.


Merci.  :Smile:  On m'a dit beaucoup de bien des Platinum et j'ai eu un échantillon qui a bien plu, alors je me demande si je dois/peux changer ou pas.

----------


## vans

Féhia : pour moi, cela ne dérange pas de donner beaucoup moins de croquette, tant que le chien est en bonne santé et ne réclame pas tout le temps à manger.

Lénou: je comprends pas ta question ^^ tu veux savoir qu'elle est la meilleure gamme ?

Enuopit : platinum c'est pas mal mais attention à bien faite les calculs pour les cendres car ce sont des croquettes semi humide. Niveau appétance, rien à redire et je trouve vraiment pas mal leur conditionnement.

----------


## enuopit

> Enuopit : platinum c'est pas mal mais attention à bien faite les calculs pour les cendres car ce sont des croquettes semi humide. Niveau appétance, rien à redire et je trouve vraiment pas mal leur conditionnement.


Que veux-tu dire par 'bien faire les calculs"? Le taux de cendres est trop élevé? C'est un vrai casse-tête pour moi toutes ces compositions.
Le taux de cendres est a priori moins élevé (7,8%) que les Taste of the Wild (9,2%). C'est trop élevé quand même?

----------


## vans

Chez platinum, le taux d'humidité est de 18% et towt il est de 8-10% (je crois).
Tous les taux doivent être comparer avec le meme taux d'humidité, c'est pour cela qu'on le fait sur matière séche. Il faut donc faire les calculs des deux marques pour comparer.

----------


## lénou

> Lénou: je comprends pas ta question ^^ tu veux savoir qu'elle est la meilleure gamme ?


 Oui, est-ce qu'il y a bien meilleur que Carnilove du point de vue du taux de cendres? Merci!

----------


## dedel

chez Carnilove, ce n'est pas tant le taux de cendre qui me gène mais la proportion des pois (20%), je trouve que ça fait beaucoup.
Blitz semble les digérer plutôt bien (ce qui est un progrès non négligeable) mais je trouve qu'il prend facilement du poids avec, et je ne peux pas réduire la ration sinon il réclame (et c'est compliqué de lui ajouter des courgettes ou des haricots)

----------


## confetti

Bonjour , les gosbi lamb/Fisher sont-elles bien pour un chien adulte ? Je donne actuellement gosbi chicken (18% MG) et je cherche des croquettes moins grasses pour ma galga qui a quelques soucis au foie ( cause coprophagie d'après le véto ) ....Le  matin elle a RM ......Le midi aussi , car il faut que j'arrive à la faire grossir ......Les gosbi lamb/fish ont 15% de MG ! Où avez-vous d'autres suggestions ? Merciiii

----------


## Féhia

_"Convient aussi à toute race dont le poids adulte est supérieur à 20 kg.

Notez aussi que cette référence, avec un rapport protéines /matière grasse de 34/15, conviendra aussi parfaitement aux chiens adultes pas trop actifs, type chiennes stérilisées, son apport modéré de lipides pourra être plus adapté par exemple que dans la référence Gosbi Exclusive chicken."

_Personnellement, je donne cela à ma chienne de 6 ans, stérilisée et très peu active. Cela lui convient bien pour son profil. Mais je pense que pour pouvoir répondre plus précisément à ta question il faut en dire un peu plus sur ton compagnon.

----------


## confetti

Merci fehia , c'est une galga rescue d'Espagne que j'ai adopté il y a huit mois , elle est très coprophage , j'ai fait faire des analyses et il s'avère qu'elle a un foie trop gros et quelques paramètres pas top .....Elle a deux ans , tout le temps affamée .....Et dès qu'elle tombe sur une merde , j'ai entre cinq et sept chiens et un très grand jardin , elle l'a bouffe ......Ma véto m'a donnée un complément alimentaire ( enteromicro) , elle m'a dit de limiter le gras .....Et on refait une pds dans trois mois .....  C'est pour ça que je voudrais lui donner des croquettes moins grasses le soir sans pour autant augmenter les glucides .....Il me semblait que les gosbi junior étaient pas si mal .....?

----------


## vans

Confetti : as-tu envisagé de lui donner que de la RM à tout ses repas ?

----------


## confetti

Vans ,j'y ai pensé mais   je voudrais garder les croquettes au cas où  je m'absente ou si je dois les faire garder.....

----------


## vans

Les gosbi sont en général très bien suporter donc tu peux les introduite sans transition ou adaptation tous les jours sur des petits repas. 
Dans ton cas, j'aurai tendance à lui donner que la RM et avoir un paquet de gosbi sur le coude si tu la fait garder/absence. Ce qui te permettrait de mieux controler l'apport de gras. Mais si tu préfère lui en donner tous les jours, tu peux.

----------


## confetti

Hummmmm oui , je me demandais si ça pose un problème de passer d'un coup de la RM aux croquettes ? ( Je veux dire imaginons qu'elle mange pendant trois mois que RM et d'un coup je lui donne des croquettes, y a pas un risque digestif ?) 
Merci pour tes réponses vans !

----------


## vans

Pour moi, non. Avec la RM, elle est habitué au changement car elle ne mange pas toujours la même chose. De plus, les gosbi sont très bien toléré. Je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème.

----------


## confetti

Merci vans ...Je vais y réfléchir , sinon avez-vous une autre suggestion de croquettes faible en lipide et dont le TX en glucides n'explose pas ?

----------


## virgeou51

Bonjour a tous. C est la premiere fois que j interviens sur ce forum. Voula je voudrais nourrir ma chienne cane corso de 9 mois au josera ( rapport qualite prix). Mais j hesite entre le chiot croissance, les sensi junior ou les active nature . Les active nature semblent pas mal mais le taux phosphocalcique est de 1.65 merci pour vos reponses.

----------


## virgeou51

Ok. La composition et analyse vous semble correct? 
INGREDIENTS :
Viande de canard moulue déshydratée; riz;  pomme de terre (déshydratée); graisse de volaille; protéine de pomme de terre; pulpe de betterave; chair de saumon déshydratée; hydrolysat de protéine de volaille; caroube moulu déshydraté; protéine animale hydrolysée; chlorure de sodium; levure; substances minérales; poudre de chicorée; fines herbes, fruits; chair de moule déshydratée.

ANALYSE :
Protéine  29,0%
Matières grasses  18,0%
Cellulose brute  2,0%
Cendres brutes 7,4% dont :  calcium 1,35%; phosphore 1,10%; sodium 0,40%; magnésium 0,09%; potassium 0,50%.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Les active nature semblent pas mal mais le taux phosphocalcique est de 1.65 merci pour vos reponses.


A éviter absolument pour la croissance pour une race très sujette à la dysplasie en plus. Il faut un rapport phospho-calcique entre 1 et 1,2 maximum, et un taux de calcium le plus proche de 1% possible (il est la plupart du temps trop élevé).
Pour le Ca/P ça peut se corriger en complétant avec de la viande.

----------


## virgeou51

Merci pour vos reponses. Mais du coup vous me conseillez quelles croquette dans le meme ordre de prix? Car toutes celles que je regarde ont un taux phospho calcoque de plus de 1.2 et calcium assez eleve aussi J ai deja essayé wolfood breeding mais elle ne les supporte pas du tout. Diahree et selles presques jaunes.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ah désolée perso je ne conseille pas d'aliment en particulier, je ne connais pas assez les marques / références et leur prix, désolée. (et jene veux pas faie de pub ^^)

----------


## virgeou51

Ok pas de soucis. Et du coup la composition des josera croissance vous semble convenable? Le taux phospho calcique est a 1.23 c est ce que j ai trouvé de mieu dans cet ordre de prix ( 45 euros pour 15 kilos) .

----------


## D-elphine C

> Faut les croissance jusqu'à 18moos au moins pour un cane corso je dirais


c'est pas dit, il me semble que parfois un très bon aliment adulte est mieux que le croissance  qui est trop riche (ou moins équilibré).

----------


## vans

Virgeou51 : le prix au kilo ne veut pas dire grand chose. 
Par exemple, une croquette A à 3/kg, tu vas donner 400g et la croquette B à 4/kg tu vas donner 300g. Tu auras donc un repas à 1,20 dans les deux cas.

----------


## Adibou

Je suis de nouveau en dilemme croquettes. C'est sans fin.

Ca fait plusieurs moi que Benji est au Nutrivet, ça se passe super bien.
Il mange des croquettes le matin/la journée (c'est à volonté + ou -, il se régule tout seul) et le soir il a une pâtée (lukullus jusque maintenant et je viens de commander Rinti/Rocco et Hermann pour changer un peu).

Depuis ce nouveau régime, forcément, il mange moins de croquettes. En regardant mes anciennes commandes Z+, je me rends compte que le dernier paquet Nutrivet commandé remonte à mi-décembre, donc un paquet entamé grosso modo entre début janvier et mi janvier. Il me reste facile 3 sem/1 mois de croquettes dedans. Ca fait donc un paquet ouvert pendant 3 mois quoi. Même si on referme blablabla, déjà que les croquettes c'est pas au top niveau vitamines and co, là je me dis qu'on va lui donner littéralement des cailloux.

Après tout ce blabla, mon problème étant, Nutrivet ne fait QUE des sacs de 15kgs, comme quasi toutes les marques du même rapport qualité/prix.

Une idée de marque qui propose des petits sacs, pour un prix honnête (disons grand max 5€/kgs) et qui ait une compo pas trop dégeu ?

NB : je ne le passe pas au 100% pâté parce qu'il part en diarrhée assez facilement, et je pense qu'il aime picorer un peu quand il veut dans la journée.

----------


## vans

Adibou : as-tu pensé à congeler les croquettes ? Cela te permettrait de garder tes croquettes plus longtemps sans perdre les nutriments

----------


## virgeou51

Merci pour la reponse. Mais du coup une fois adulte je pourrais lui donner les josera active nature malgre le taux phospho calcique a 1.65?

----------


## vans

1,65 c'est vachement élevé, il vaut mieux tourner autour de 1,3%

----------


## Adibou

> Adibou : as-tu pensé à congeler les croquettes ? Cela te permettrait de garder tes croquettes plus longtemps sans perdre les nutriments


Non effectivement, je n'y ai jamais pensé,  mais pour le moment, mon congèl est trop petit pour pouvoir congeler 15kgs malheureusement.
Mais je note ça dans un coin si un jour j'ai la place d'avoir un vrai congèl,  merci.

----------


## Azoth

Bonjour, alors je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages.... mais j'ai compris qu'avec mes croquettes "Ultima light, senior et adulte" je n'avais pas bien fait!! 
Lorsque je parcoure le net, "nutrivet" revient souvent, car absence de céréales.... mais alors y'a une quantité de nutrivet différent et je me demande si changer l'alimentation au bout de 11, 8 et 4 ans c'est une bonne idée ou pas?
Quand aux futurs, je cherche une alimentation croquettes (rien contre le BARF mais plus simple pour moi les croquettes...) qui n'empoisonne pas en douceur mes animaux?? 
Quels croquettes conseillerez-vous, la croquette "sur"... ?
Quant au fait de changer de croquettes pour les chiens actuels qui sont nourris à l'ultima, ça vaut le coup de changer?

c'est vraiment dégueulasse de ne pouvoir faire confiance aux distributeurs de croquettes.... 

C'est ce lien qui m'a fait gamberger.. 
==> http://www.dur-a-avaler.com/poison-c...-chiens-chats/

----------


## vans

La croquette idéale n'existe pas. Cela dépend beaucoup du chien et de ce que l'on souhaite lui donner. 
Comme tu prends l'exemple de nutrivet, je prends le meme ^^ Certes, il y a pas de cereale mais elles sont blindé de legumineuse. Ce qui augmente le taux de proteine et fait chuter les glucides. Mais c'est moins pire qu'ultima.

----------


## Darlow

Je sais que c'est le sujet des croquettes, mais je pense que c'est ici qu'on m'avait conseillé un site où on peut calculer la ration ménagère idéale selon le poids de son chien. Quelqu'un a le lien, svp? Je ne retrouve plus.

----------


## D-elphine C

tu as ici les conseils de muzarègne avec les quantités à adapter en fonction de "la bête" : ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## Darlow

Merci D-elphine C!  ::

----------


## dedel

tu as aussi le site du Dr Blanchard, http://cuisine-a-crocs.com/fr/
si ton chien n'a aucune maladie tu as une fonction de simulation de menus

----------


## lénou

Connaissez-vous la marque "opti life"?
Taux de cendres peu élevé mais pas mal d'additifs...

----------


## vans

Peux-tu mettre la compo ? Stp

----------


## Adibou

En faisant mes recherches, j'ai repéré les applaws : 

senior -> http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/356655
ou pas -> http://www.zooplus.be/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/356651


Niveau compo, c'est sensiblement la même chose (ici les seniors):

*Ingrédients :
poulet 65 % (déshydraté), poulet haché 9 %, petits pois 8 %, amidon de pomme de terre 7 %, pulpe de betteraves, huile de volaille 1,5 % (source d'oméga 6), tomates (déshydratées), jus de volaille, œuf entier (déshydraté), fibre végétale de cellulose, minéraux, vitamines, huile de saumon (source d'oméga 3), huile de noix de coco (source de TCM naturels), carottes (déshydratées), extrait de chicorée (F.O.S), farine d'alfalfa, algues/varech, glucosamine, méthylsulfonylméthane, chondroïtine, carotte, menthe poivrée, farine de paprika, curcuma, extrait de thym, extrait de citron, taurine 1000 mg/kg, extrait de yucca, cranberry, extrait de fenouil, extrait de caroube, gingembre, extrait de de cynorhodon, extrait de pissenlit, extrait d'huile de romarin, origan.
Le probiotique contient : E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68: NCIMB 10415) 1 000 000 ufc/kg pour aider à établir, maintenir et restaurer une flore intestinale équilibrée chez les chiens.

Additifs :
Vitamines : vitamine A (acétate de rétinol) 19 000 UI/kg, vitamine D3 (cholécalciférol) 2 000 UI/kg, vitamine E (acétate d'alpha-tocophérol) 640 mg/kg.
Éléments traces : sélénite de sodium 0,33 mg/kg, iodate de calcium anhydre 3,26 mg/kg, sulfate de fer monohydraté 233 mg, sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté 40 mg/kg, sulfate de manganèse monohydraté 94 mg/kg, sulfate de zinc monohydraté 444 mg/kg.
Antioxydant naturel : mélange de tocophérols.
Stabilisateur de la flore intestinale : E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68; NCIMB 10415) 1 000 000 000 ufc/kg. 

Sans colorants, arômes ni conservateurs artificiels.

*L'analyse change légèrement, surtout au niveau graisse (- dans les seniors), fibre (+ dans les seniors) et rapport Ca/P (- élevé dans les seniors).

Du coup, 2 questions, niveau compo, pour moi, ça a l'air pas trop mal, est ce que vous confirmez ?

D'autres part, est ce que certains chiens sont sous Applaws ? Sont elles grosses comme croquettes ? Appétentes ? Enfin, comme d'hab quoi.

----------


## joloclo

Oui le mien avait des Applaws sénior et les adorait (mais il aime tout)selles ok et beau poil,je ne me souviens plus de la taille,je dirai normale ni plus grosses ni plus petites que d'autres essayées avant .

----------


## dedel

c'est les 1ères sans céréales qu'on avait testé mais Blitz ne les avait pas bien digéré. Depuis il est habitué aux sans céréale, j'envisage de retenter le coup parce que je ne suis pas du tout satisfaite des Carnilove, je trouve qu'il grossit beaucoup avec alors que j'en donne peu

----------


## D-elphine C

les applaws, si tu connais acana c'est des croquettes un peu + grandes (pas bcp) mais plus fines (des chocapic en moins grand quand même).
la mienne aussi les mangeait bien mais il me semble que j'avais arrêté par ce qu'elle faisait bcp de crottes avec

----------


## virgeou51

Bonjour a tous. Que pensez vous des croquettes carniloves canard faisan pour un chien de 9 mois? Je les trouve super mais je me demande si le calcium n est pas trop eleve pour un chiot? Calcium 1.8 phosphore 1.5 et taux phosphocalcique a 1.2 . Vous en dites quoi? Merci

----------


## cerbere

le nain a bien fondu. Je voulais le passer sous acana sénior mais vu les ruptures de stock....

sinon j'ai pensé à soit:

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...d_chien/409284

ou

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...d_chien/409287

----------


## FALCOM

je ne poste pas souvent sur le forum mais je vais te donner un petit conseil LENNY mon boxer de 20 mois mange que des croquettes le matin 200 grs il n en veut pas plus  marque eukanuba en sac de 15 kilos le soir il mange de la ration maison
 pour ses croquettes je les met dans un baril je ferme bien la boite ses croquettes dur 2 mois il ne mange pas beaucoup si cela peut d aider

----------


## cerbere

vous avez bien fait de poster.... prenez des paquets plus petits et j'espère que vous laissez les croquettes dans le sac quand vous les mettez dans le container :Smile:

----------


## cerbere

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd464ma10.html

ou alors celle ci? je suis completement perdue avec le nain :/

----------


## vans

Virgeou : il y a beaucoup trop de calcium pour un chien. ( c'est une grande race ? Je me rapelle plus )

Cerbere: regarde plutot les croquettes avec un taux de glucides plus bas et non les lipides. Ce sont les glucides qui font grossir.

Falcom: il ne faut pas garder aussi longtemps les croquettes meme en conteneur. Prend des conditionnement plus petit comme la dit cerbere

----------


## cerbere

mais les taux de glucides ne sont pas toujours indiqué.... là il est au acana light il a presque 8 ans stérilisé. Ca ne dérange pas s'il y reste tout le temps?

en tout cas merci de ta réponse ....

----------


## cerbere

bon j'ai compris comment calculer ce taux....

sauf que now je vois qu'il manque souvent le taux d'humidité !

----------


## cerbere

bon alors si je mefie aux calculs les meilleures pour le nain:

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...d_chien/409287

et dire que je me prends certainement pas autant la tête pour ma bouffe lol

----------


## virgeou51

Bonjour vans et merci pour la reponse . Oui c est un cane corso de 9 mois. C est vraiment compliqué de trouver de bonnes croquettes. Je pensais que c etait le rapport phospho calcique qui etait plus important que les taux de calcium et phosphore seuls? Sinon il y a la gamme saumon dindie puppy qui est a 1.4 de calcium et 1.1 de phosphore. Je suis vraiment perdu il y a toujours un truc qui va pas dans les croquettes. Merci de votre aide

----------


## vans

Cerbere: le taux de glucide c'est à toi de le calculer. S'il dépasse les 30% c'est à éviter. Cela signifie qu'il n'y a pas assez de viande dedans mais attention certaine marques font gonfler leur taux de proteines par des légumineux (comme les pois) pour faire réduire les glucides. 
Tu as quoi comme toutou, que veux-tu comme style de croquette ? Je peux peut etre te mettre sur la voie

Virgeou: A oui c'est vrai c'est cane corso. Tu l'as dit précédemment.
Alors oui il faut aussi regarder le détail du rapport phosphocalcique. Car trop de calcium peut être préjudiciable surtout pour les grandes races. Ils doivent avoir une croissance très lente. Tu ne trouveras jamais la croquette parfaite mais faut essayer de se raprocher le plus du besoin de notre chien.
Les puppy dinde saumon (carnilove) sont bien. Tu peux faire un petit apport de viande cru pour équilibrer le taux de phosphocalcique.

----------


## cerbere

un staffie il a presque 8 ans. Il a perdu 3 kilos là il est très bien. 

Pour le taux je comprends car on calcule avec le taux de cendres.... j'ai fait le calcul avec des taux élevés donc cela fait baisser le pourcentage. Mais si tu vas plus loin tu t'aperçois qu'un taux de cendres élevé n'est pas bon....

----------


## virgeou51

Bonjour.Alors le rapport phosphocalcique des canard faisan est a 1.2 ( 1.8/1.5) . Pour les puppy saumon dinde il est de 1.3  (1.3/1) . Ce qui m embete avec celles ci c est qu apparement il y a pas mal de chiens qui ne les supportent pas. Il y a aussi les purizon puppy qui ont l air tres bien mais meme remarque niveau intolerence. J avais deja commande les canard faisan. Je peux tout de meme finir le paquet ( 12 kilos) que je viens d entamer?

----------


## virgeou51

Bon je pense que nous allons finalement prendre les carnilove puppy  saumon dinde avec 38% proteine , 25.7 glucides, 2.5 fibres , 7.8 cendres et 1.3 calcium et 1 phosphore ainsi que 16 de lipides.. C est deja mieu je pense? Par contre je vais quand meme faire le paquet tout neuf de canard faisan pour pas le jeter. Pour un mois c est pas trop grave? Merci de vos conseils ☺

----------


## vans

Cerbere : trop de cendre peut être néfaste sur le long terme et surtout que ton loulou prend de l'âge. Le taux de cendre est aussi un indicateur de la qualité de la viande utilisé. Plus il y en a plus il y a des carcasses (os).
As-tu regardé les croquettes avec peu de céréales comme gosbi, acana, certaine marque son mieux que les sens céréales.
Pour ton loulou, faudrai un taux de protéine (animal) élevé, pas trop de lipide 18% max voir un peu moins s'il n'a pas une activité physique élevé et peu de glucide pour éviter le stockage de gras.

Virgeou : les carnilove puppy dinde saumon sont beaucoup mieux. 
L'autre paquet tu peux le donner à ton chien mais j'introduirai rapidement les nouvelles ou ajoute de la viande cru pour réduire les taux de l'ancien.

----------


## virgeou51

Ok merci. Par contre quel quantite de viande cru je rajoute du coup? En fait le paquet n est pas entamé . C est un amie qui m en avait donné un peu pour que j essaye. Du coup j ai commandé un paquet qui est arrivé au point relais. Je vais voir avec le site ou j ai commande si je peux renvoyer le paquet sans que cela me coute les yeux de la tete ☺

----------


## vans

Je dirai 10-15% de sa ration. 
Si tu renvoies le paquet par la poste, ça te coûtera les yeux de la tête surtout que c'est un gros paquet.

----------


## cerbere

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd77ma27.html

http://www.zooavenue.fr/croquettes-a...htlamb15kg.cfm

bon j'hésite entre les deux là. J'ai regardé pas mal de choses hier je me suis presque couchée avec un mal de crane....

----------


## virgeou51

Ok je vais faire ca alors des qu elle sera a 100% au carnilove car la au final les taux doivent etre correct vu qu elle n a qu 1/4 de carnilove et que pour ses anciennes croquettes les taux sont ok. Merci beaucoup

----------


## vans

Cerbere : Te prend pas autant la tête, plus tu vas chercher plus tu vas t'énerver. 
Sur tout ce que tu sites, j'ai l'impression que tu te focalises sur les lipides alors qu'il faudrait regarder les glucides dans un premier temps puis les lipides pour maintenir son poids. Je partirai plus sur des croquettes avec plus de lipides pour réduire les glucides. Les glucides sont toujours stockés en premier car inutile chez les carnivores. Le staffie est un chien assez énergétique (sauf si pathologie) donc il utilisera le gras qu'il y a dans les croquettes.
Regarde de ce côté là :
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...egional/131455
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd148ma27.html
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd471ma54.html
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...applaws/354869 (cendre un peu élevé)
http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/cr...n_adult/315498
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd413ma40.html

Après le choix t'appartient, je ne fais que te guider et chaque chien est différent donc il faut tester et ajuster les rations.
Sinon tu peux aussi rajouter de la viande cru type dinde, poulet pour augmenter les protéine et de ce faite maintenir sa masse musculaire.

----------


## cerbere

les acanas sont souvent en rupture de stock :/

----------


## cerbere

en faite mon soucis dans le fait de se prendre la tête vient (je pense) de mon ancienne véto qui s'est exclamée "vous avez tué votre chien a petit feu en lui donnant de la viande à ses repas"

même si je sais qu'un bull-terrier de 12 ans et demi sans aucun réel soucis de santé avant c'est rare. Ca tourne toujours en fond dans ma tête :/

----------


## vans

Outch pas très sympa la véto. Justement l'apport de viande lui a fait plus de bien que de mal. 
Faut pas se prendre la tête, il faut juste se poser un moment et définir les besoins de notre animal à l'instant t et choisir son alimentation en fonction

----------


## Loupiotte21

Comme on parle d'ajouter de la viande crue aux croquettes, je me permets de poser une question qui me trotte dans la tête : est ce que ça a un réel intérêt ? (outre le plaisir du chien et donc du maître) 
Si oui comment calculer pour savoir de combien on doit réduire la quantité de croquettes ? Merci beaucoup !

----------


## vans

Oui il y a un réel intérêt. L'apport de viande va permettre d'apporter des protéines animales de très bonne qualité. Elles ne sont pas dégradées lors de la cuisson.
En général, on donne 10-15% de viande. Cela évite de trop déséquilibre la ration alimentaire. Si on en donne plus, il faudra un apport en calcium, fibre, gras,...

----------


## cerbere

d'ailleurs il serait peut-être judicieux d'ouvrir un topic pour ceux qui voudraient passer à la ration tradi?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Donc en fait si je comprends bien on peut rajouter 10 à 15% de viande crue par jour sans aucune diminution de la quantité de croquettes ? 
Est ce que le faire une fois par semaine par exemple c'est déjà bien ou il faut le faire tous les jours ?
Merci !

----------


## vans

Cerbere : je crois qu'il y a deja un topic sur la ration ménagère

Loupiotte: il est toujours bon d'apporter un peu de viande cru. Meme si ce n'est qu'une fois de temps en temps. C'est deja ça. Sa ne peut que lui faire du bien.
Avec 10-15% tu n'es pas obliger de retirer une partie des croquettes mais apres c'est à voir au cas par cas.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci !

----------


## cerbere

je vais fouiller car je ne me souviens jamais c'est combien que je dois donner à un chien de 16 kilos... et de 28

----------


## vans

En moyenne on donne 3% du poids du chien. Puis on ajuste s'il grossit ou maigris

----------


## cerbere

dans mon souvenirs c't 6%.

----------


## vans

Pour des chiots oui

----------


## cerbere

ah j'ai encore compris de travers

----------


## Loupiotte21

Et dans le mien 1 à 1,2%

----------


## dedel

Si je calcule comme ça, ça ferait 750g de croquettes pour un chien de 25kg, c'est énorme!
C'est plutôt 1 ou 1,2% comme disait loupiotte non ? Un certain nombre de page en arrière il y a un lien pour retrouver le calcul en fonction de la composition de l'aliment et de l'activité du chien (désolée je peux pas le remettre de suite je suis sur mon tél)

----------


## D-elphine C

pourquoi vous embêtez à calculer ? surtout que ça dépend avant tout de quelles croquettes vous donnez

vous regardez en fonction de ce qui est écrit sur l'emballage puis selon comment réagit le chien on augmente ou on diminue par ce que, que l'on donne 3% d'acana ou 3% de pedigree ça ne donnera pas le même résultat sur le chien  pourtant ça sera le même %

----------


## D-elphine C

> Si je calcule comme ça, ça ferait 750g de croquettes pour un chien de 25kg, c'est énorme!


c'est clair, mes amstaff (28kilos) mangent environ 300 g alors que si je leur donne 3%  ce serait: 840g et j'aurai des sacrés baleines

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui oui c'est sur que ça dépend des croquettes (et du chien et de ses activités etc) mais avec des croquettes de "bonnes" qualités les 1/1,2% donnent une bonne idée je crois.
La mienne pèse 34kgs et je lui donne à peine 300grs mais elle a des friandises.

----------


## Poupoune 73

aliment sec pour un chien adulte: 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme et on ajuste en fonction (pour un aliment de qualité j'entends); sachant que plus le chien est petit, plus ce % sera élevé (et vice-versa)

pour le BARF c'est 2-3% et pareil on adapte  ::

----------


## D-elphine C

> Oui oui c'est sur que ça dépend des croquettes (et du chien et de ses activités etc) mais avec des croquettes de "bonnes" qualités les 1/1,2% donnent une bonne idée je crois.
> La mienne pèse 34kgs et je lui donne à peine 300grs mais elle a des friandises.


en fait, Vans a confondu avec la ration de départ pour le barf où là le % correspond

pour les croquettes je ne vois aucune utilité à un % car y a trop de paramètres à prendre en compte pour avoir une base de départ.

moi j'ai tjs donné à peu près le même dosage à mes chiens, je me souviens que les seules croquettes où ils avaient grossi c'était les totw du coup j'avais arrêté car je devais trop réduire

----------


## dedel

Çà peut être utile de calculer en fonction de l EMB de l'aliment quand tu as un chien qui prend facilement du poids pour adapter sa ration a son activité, et si j'avais appliqué les conseils Blitz n'aurait pas pris 2kg suite à sa morsure parce que j'aurai beaucoup plus baissé sa ration dès le départ...

----------


## vans

On parlait de ration ménagère et non de croquette  ::

----------


## virgeou51

Croquettes carnilove puppy recue. Je renvois finalement les canard faisan font les taux phosphore et calcium etaient trop hauts. Merci pour les conseils

----------


## D-elphine C

> On parlait de ration ménagère et non de croquette


mais quelle idée aussi, nous, on était bloqué sur les croquettes  ::

----------


## Majuso

Bonjour, j'ai recupéré une chienne en surpoids.
Cela fait plusieurs semaine que je me renseigne et lis des milliers de choses. 
Au final j'ai appris a comparer les croquettes, mais je ne suis toujours pas en mesure de choisir les plus adaptés. 
Je n'ai jamais eu de chien et vos supers conseils seraient les bienvenue.

Pupuce à 7 ans pese 43kg pour un "poids ideal de 30kg". Il y a un an elle a été opéré pour une tumeur et a été sterilisé. Elle aurait un peu grossit apres, mais été deja en surpoid avant. Elle a egalement une dysplasie et ne supporte ni le froid ni l'humidité.

La veto conseille des RC satiety. Mais quand je vois la composition et le tarif, je remarque que les marques qui reviennent regulierement ont l'air beaucoup plus qualitative pour cet ordre de prix.

Elle avait peu, voir pas du tout d'activité avant que je la recupere. Sa maitresse precedente la nourissait avec des purina friekies vitafit balance accompagné d'haricot vert bouilli. 

J'ai acheté le même sac de croquette 12€ a super U plein de cochonerie que je complete toujours avec des haricots vert pour eviter de trop la perturber. J'aimerai lui trouver quelques chose de beaucoup plus qualitatif.

D'apres mes aproximations j'ai un budget entre 4 et 5€ le kilo, ce qui elimine orijen  :Frown: 
Quelle croquettes me conseillez-vous ? Comment jauger la quantité à lui donner alors qu'elle est en surpoids mais recommence à sortir ?

----------


## vans

> mais quelle idée aussi, nous, on était bloqué sur les croquettes


 ::  j'aime bien vous faire perdre la tête

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Croquettes carnilove puppy recue. Je renvois finalement les canard faisan font les taux phosphore et calcium etaient trop hauts. Merci pour les conseils


J'espère que la transition se passera bien. Tient nous au courant

----------


## virgeou51

Oui je viendrais poster les resultats de la transition 😀

----------


## virgeou51

Bonjour. Des petites nouvelles avec 2 jours de transitions.alors que ma chienne semblait plutot bien supporter les carnilove canard faisan elle a du mal a digerer les puppy saumon dinde ( diahrees). J essay de lui donner de l ultra levure pour accompagner la transition. On verra bien

----------


## virgeou51

Bonjour a tous. Niveau low grain avez vous des marques de croquettes a me conseiller pour un chien? Les carniloves ont soit des taux trop haut soit ma chienne ne les supportent pas malgre les probiotique. Merci d avance

----------


## flokhis

Bonsoir à tous ! 

J'ai besoin de vos lumières et de conseils suite à un changement de croquettes. 
Nous allons récupérer la chienne de Monsieur qui vit actuellement chez 'Mamie-je-te-donne-les-restes'.

Donc pour faire bref c'est une croisé beauceron/golden. Donc assez grande. Mais elle est clairement en surpoids. Indy a 4 ans, et Mamie lui donne des Friskies (beurk caca pas beau) et les restes...De plus elle est stérilisée.

Sachant qu'elle va venir à la maison, et qu'elle fera beaucoup plus d'exercices, je cherche des croquettes sans céréales afin d'allier la perte de poids et le 'sport' (petit à petit) qu'elle fera. 

Pour mes poilus j'ai applaws (papy) et Purizon single meat pour le petit jeune (d'ailleurs je vais repasser au Taste of the Wild, j'ai l'impression qu'il a maigri ^^).

Donc auriez-vous une bonne marque pas trop grasse, pour chien stérilisé (ou non d'ailleurs selon les taux). 
Sachant que je connais la liste des croquettes mais j'aimerais avoir 'l'expérience' de chacun !

Merci à vous ! 

(Une petite photo juste en dessous  :Smile: )



Spoiler:

----------


## Poupoune 73

en light de qualité il y a acana light&fit sinon applaws lite ou senior ou acana ou orijen senior?

----------


## cerbere

bon courage pour trouver ses croquettes. Les séniors j'attends depuis plus d'un mois c toujours en rupture

----------


## vans

J'aurai tendance à lui donner des croquettes "normales".
D'une, il y aura beaucoup moins de glucide. Deux, elle va reprendre une activité, il faut qu'elle maintient un taux d'énergie suffisant pour suivre (donc il lui faut des lipides)

----------


## Quaraba

C'est vrai que les ruptures acana  orijen sont vraiment fréquentes.

----------


## flokhis

> J'aurai tendance à lui donner des croquettes "normales".
> D'une, il y aura beaucoup moins de glucide. Deux, elle va reprendre une activité, il faut qu'elle maintient un taux d'énergie suffisant pour suivre (donc il lui faut des lipides)


Oui justement je me suis dis la même chose. Je voulais avoir des retours. Mais aurais-tu une marque non grasse à me conseiller sans céréales ?

----------


## vans

Pourquoi veux-tu absolument du non gras ? 
Les chiens prennent surtout du poids à cause des glucides contenu dans les croquettes. Les lipides sont la source d'énergie principale des carnivores.
Je peux te citer des marques de croquettes mais sa reste des grand classique que tout le monde connait. C'est plutot à toi de nous citer des marques et pourquoi tu choisirais celle la plutot qu'une autre. Ça serait plus construtif pour toi.

----------


## Joko

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis en train de me creuser la tête pour savoir quelle croquettes donner à mon futur chiot (grande taille car adulte env. 60cm pour 45kg).

L'éleveur les nourrit actuellement au ProPlan Puppy Athletic, j'aimerais passer à meilleure qualité. 
En page 358 de ce sujet, il est noté que pour un aliment de croissance il faut viser 
- Ca/P entre 1.2 et 1.4 
- 30% de protéines minimum

Je me dirigerai bien vers les wolfhood breeding, qu'en pensez vous : 

*Ingrédients :*

Viande de poulet moulue  déshydratée, riz, pois, poissons moulus déshydratés, graisse de  volaille, pulpe de betterave, luzerne séchée, ufs entiers en poudre,  levure, huile de saumon (source domega 3), algues séchées, phosphate de  calcium, inuline (source de FOS), foie de poulet hydrolysé, extrait de  mollusques et crustacés (source de glucosamine) 0.1%, chondroitine 0.1%,  extrait de yucca.


*Composants analytiques :*
Protéines = 32%
Matières grasses = 20%
Fibres = 3.4%
Cendres = 7%  dont Ca = 1.29  P = 1   Ca/P = 1.3
Humidité = 8%
acide Alpha-linolenique  n-3 = 5,50 g/kg
acide Arachidonique = 0,59 g/kg
EPA n-3 = 1,94 g/kg
DHA n-3 = 2,02 g/kg

Additifs : Antioxidants=extrait naturel de tocophérol vitamine E


Je ne vous cache pas que le prix joue un role important aussi  :Smile:

----------


## virgeou51

Bonjour a tous. Apres avoir essayé les croquettes carnilove pour ma.chienne qui n ont pas du tout convenue a ma chienne, je suis repasse sur ses croquettes de bases josera. Je voudrais donc partir sur du low grain. Que pensez vous de ces croquettes gosbi? Agneau déshydraté (34%),  riz (33%), saumon déshydraté (9%),  poisson déshydraté (6%), creton, pulpe de pomme, huile de saumon, poudre d'oeuf, levure, fibres végétales, chlorure de potassium.


ANALYSE :
protéines = 34%
lipides = 15%
fibres =2%
cendres =8%
Ca= 1,15%
P= 0,85
Ca/P= 1,35
additifs = oligoéléments Fe, I, Co,Cu,Mn, Zn, Se + vit A, D3, 
 Merci d avance  :Smile:

----------


## vans

Joko : les chiens de grande race doivent avoir une croissance lente donc il faut peut de lipide et un taux Ca/P le plus proche de 1

Virgeou : c'est dommage que ton loulou ne les tolère pas. Mais au moins tu auras testé. 
Les gosbi sont bien meme très bien je trouve pour un low grain. Car il y a juste du riz. Elles sont souvent très bien tolérées par les chiens.

----------


## cerbere

comment tu calcules les glucides là?

ANALYSE :
protéines = 34%
lipides = 15%
fibres =2%
cendres =8%
Ca= 1,15%
P= 0,85
Ca/P= 1,35
additifs = oligoéléments Fe, I, Co,Cu,Mn, Zn, Se + vit A, D3,

----------


## vans

Il manque l'humidité. Mais quand elle n'y est pas, on prend 10% ( c'est ce que l'on voit en général sur les différentes croq)
Glucide = 100 - (prot+lipide+fibre+cendre+humidité)

----------


## Adibou

Bon, je me suis finalement laissée tenter par les Purizon, avec une promo, j'ai pris 6 paquets de 1kg à - de 5€/kg, ça valait le coup.

Le prix au kg des petits paquets est hyper prohibitif quand même, ils font comment les gens qui n'ont qu'un chihuahua ?

Je pense de toute façon à terme passer Benji au tout humide, voir à la RM.

----------


## vans

Vu la faible quantité que mange un chihuahua, je suis pas sur que le prix au kilo dérange. ::

----------


## cerbere

et pour les glucides je n'arrive pas à savoir au delà de quel taux c'est pas bon

----------


## vans

Au delà de 30% ça commence à faire beaucoup.

----------


## cerbere

arf c'est bien ce qui me semblait.....

----------


## Joko

> Joko : les chiens de grande race doivent avoir une croissance lente donc il faut peut de lipide et un taux Ca/P le plus proche de 1


Merci de ta réponse. 
Du coup as-tu des croquettes en tête qui pourraient convenir ? 
En partant du principe que le chien supporte bien toutes les croquettes : Est-ce qu'il faut privilégier le taux de protéines, de glucides ou le Ca/P ? 

J'suis un peu perdu avec toutes ces infos

----------


## vans

Joko: comme la croquette parfaite n'existe pas, il faut essayer de se rapprocher le plus des "normes".
Et cela dépend aussi des convictions du propriétaire. 
Je vais te dire une chose et quelqu'un d'autre dira autre chose. Chacun à ces convictions et privilégie ça plutôt qu'autre chose. 
Pour moi, c'est un tout. Dans un premier temps, je regarde la compo et si elle me plait, je regarde les taux en commençant par les cendres et rapport phosphocalcique (cela donne une bonne idée de la viande utilisé)
La seule croquette qui me vient en tête c'est les gosbi junior lamb and fish (ancienne formule).

----------


## Joko

Ok, merci encore.
Je vais poursuivre mes lectures. Il me reste encore un peu de temps avant l'arrivée du loulou et je vais conserver ses ProPlan pendant les 2 ou 3 premieres semaines donc j'ai de la marge

----------


## vans

Oui vaut mieux rester sur ses croquettes à son arrivé. Ça évitera les désordres intestinaux dû au stress

----------


## Maya63

Bonjour 

Je n'étais pas dans la bonne rubrique, je renouvelle donc mon message.

Voilà, est ce que l'appellation "protéines déshydratées de poulet", est issue de la viande, ou ça peut tout aussi bien être des sous produits animaux ? 
Aussi, que signifie l'appellation "poulet" exactement, est ce qu'il peut s'agir également de sous produits ? 

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Joko

Je laisse les experts te confirmer mais il me semble que les "protéines de poulet" sont en fait un autre mot pour dire "farine de poulet".
A éviter donc.

S'il est écrit "poulet" sans préciser viande ou autre, même chose : il s'agit surement de morceau bas de gamme et/ou de déchets.

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour 
> 
> Je n'étais pas dans la bonne rubrique, je renouvelle donc mon message.
> 
> Voilà, est ce que l'appellation "protéines déshydratées de poulet", est issue de la viande, ou ça peut tout aussi bien être des sous produits animaux ? 
> Aussi, que signifie l'appellation "poulet" exactement, est ce qu'il peut s'agir également de sous produits ? 
> 
> Merci beaucoup


non protéines de c'est des bas morceaux (becs, pattes, plumes...) tu penses bien que si c'était de la viande le fabricant s'en vanterait

----------


## Maya63

Merci Poupoune. Et lorsqu'il y a juste mentionné Poulet , c'est aussi des bas morceaux ou pas forcément ?

----------


## Leeloo48

Bonjour bonjour,
je vais bientôt adopter un croisé épagneul de 13 qui est depuis deux ans en refuge et qui en gros a eu une vie bien pourrie (arrivé très maigre, problème de peau etc)
Je suis complètement paumée dans les croquettes  :Frown: 
Il est pas bien gros encore donc je cherche pas du trop light quitte à changer s'il se remplume trop, il a des problèmes de peau et de l'arthrose 
Au refuge il ne mange pas de croquettes particulières (dons de croquettes donc ça change et c'est pas toujours du bon)
Qu'est ce que vous me conseilleriez ?
Merci  :Smile:

----------


## lénou

Pas terrible Carnilove, je trouve... Selles molles, gaz...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je vais bientôt adopter un croisé épagneul de 13 qui est depuis deux ans  en refuge et qui en gros a eu une vie bien pourrie (arrivé très maigre,  problème de peau etc)


 ::

----------


## Adibou

Petit bilan après 1 semaine de Purizon, plutôt positif, selles ok et pas en trop grand nombre, appétence bien meilleure qu'avec les Nutrivet,  taille des croquettes plutôt petite donc top pour Benji.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Leeloo48 pas trop riches non plus ses intestins ne supporteraient pas ... pour AMIRAL, arrivé dans les mêmes conditions (le refuge n'y était pour rien) j'en ai essayé des tas, je vais faire hurler mais celles qui lui vont parfaitement (après avoir grossi excessivement il a repris sa ligne) ce sont les BOSCH SENIOR.

Si mon petit de 10 kg les aime bien lui aussi elles sont sans doute trop riches pour ALPINE, beagle arrivée obèse et qui ... euh ... n'a pas maigri ... mais pareil, ce sont les seules qui ne lui filent ni diarrhée ni gaz et la nourrissent assez pour qu'elle puisse attendre 12 h mais attention pas une minute de plus !

----------


## virgeou51

Pour ma part je viens de recevoir les gosbi junior lamb et fish avec du riz. Poir l agneau il est bien precise que c est de la viande d agneau sur le paquet ( mais pas sur le site ncln) . Je vous donnerais des nouvelles  :Smile:

----------


## Azoth

Nous avons commencé les JOSERA
ça se passe plutôt bien! j'ai pris cette marque là aussi pour des chiots grande taille qui arriveront en mai, je verrais si ça plait aussi!

----------


## senior95

Pouvez-vous me dire si cette composition de croquettes est bien ? C'est pour un chiot de 4 mois mâtin espagnol

*Composition*Chairs moulues déshydratées de saumon (25 %), viandes moulues déshydratées de dinde (20 %), pois jaunes (18 %), graisse de poulet (conservée par des tocophérols, 9 %), saumon sans arêtes  (6 %), protéines de poulet hydrolysées (5 %), amidon de tapioca  (5 %), pommes (3 %), foie de poulet (3 %), huile de saumon (2 %), carottes (1 %), graines de lin (1 %), pois chiches (1 %), coquilles de crustacés hydrolysées (source de glucosamine, 0,031 %), extrait de cartilage (source de chondroïtine, 0,019 %), levure de bière (source de manno-oligosaccharides, 0,018 %), racine de chicorée (source de fructo- oligosaccharides, 0,012 %), Yucca schidigera (0,011 %), algues (0,01 %), psyllium (0,01 %), thym (0,01 %), romarin (0,01 %), origan (0,01 %), airelles (0,0008 %), myrtilles (0,0008 %), framboises (0,0008 %).
Additifs nutritionnels en 1 kg: vitamine A (E672) 24 000 UI, vitamine D3 (E671) 1 600 UI, vitamine E (α-tocophérol) (3a700) 500 mg, zinc (E6) 100 mg, fer (E1) 85 mg, manganèse (E5) 40 mg, iode (E2) 0,75 mg, cuivre (E4) 18 mg, sélénium (3b8.10) 0,28 mg. 


Composants analytiques en 1 kg: protéine brute 38,0 %, teneur en matières grasses 16,0 %, cendres brutes 7,8 %, cellulose brute 2,5 %, humidité 10,0 %, calcium 1,3 %, phosphore 1,0 %. 


Énergie métabolisable 3 800 kcal/kg. Acides gras Oméga-3 : 0,68 %, acides gras Oméga-6 : 2,2 %.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> tu as aussi le site du Dr Blanchard, http://cuisine-a-crocs.com/fr/
> si ton chien n'a aucune maladie tu as une fonction de simulation de menus


Je reviens juste là dessus, c'est payant pour avoir une simulation de menus non ? Je pensais qu'il y avait une partie gratuite, j'ai du me tromper.

----------


## dedel

Je pensais que non mais en fait si

----------


## Jessi77

Que pensez-vous des tastes of the wilde? il paraît qu'elles sont bien.

----------


## lénou

Je suis très déçue par les croquettes Carnilove (agneau et sanglier) qui entraînent gaz et selles molles chez Cahly. La miss est stérilisée, elle pèse 17,5 kg est calme à l'intérieur et pleine d'énergie à l'extérieur. Quelles croquettes me conseilleriez-vous? Mon paquet se termine, je vais en profiter pour changer. Merci

----------


## D-elphine C

comme je commande encore des acanas, j'ai reçu un mail de zooplus car il y a, je pense, de moins en moins de facilité à avoir acana et origen (d'ailleurs, y avait pas qq1 qui avait dit que ça ne serait plus vendu en France?). pour le moment, je vois qu'il y a encore du stock en tout cas.

bref, j'hésite à essayer nutrivet (j'ai eu une mauvaise expérience avec mon chat qui a été constipé sérieusement avec la gamme chat).
peut être nutrivet sénior ? est ce que qq1 en donne ici ?

----------


## Quaraba

Il y a de temps en temps des ruptures de stock en acana orijen, mais c'est tout.

----------


## lénou

Entre orijen, acana ou applaws: peu importe? merci

----------


## D-elphine C

moi, je n'ai jamais utilisé origen que j'ai tjs trouvé trop cher, applaws j'ai donné (sénior je crois), ça allait mais il me semble que les crottes étaient un peu molles (honnêtement, ça fait longtemps, je ne sais plus si c'est la seule raison qui m'a fait ne pas y rester) et acana ben pour moi c'est super, le prix reste correcte et la qualité rien à redire, je n'ai jamais eu de pb avec que ce soit mes chiens ou les FA pas de transition, pas de quantité à diminuer de trop sous peine d'avoir des bibendum.
après c'est comme tout faut voir comment le chien s'y fait.
Par exple, j'adorais les TOTW mais je devais trop diminuer, c'était trop riche mes chiens grossissaient et en plus les prix ont explosé quand je vois le prix que je les payais avant

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a de temps en temps des ruptures de stock en acana orijen, mais c'est tout.


c'est bizarre quand même c'est la 1ère fois que je reçois ce type de mail de zooplus, je vais en commander là au moins c'est fait puis après on verra le moment venu si on ne peut plus en avoir

----------


## Quaraba

Acana: le prix a quand même évolué car c'est maintenant en 11kg4 (comme orijen d'ailleurs). Pour les ruptures de stock, j'arrive à jongler entre les différents sites.

----------


## Azoth

Et bien je vous conseille JOSERA, top top top comme croquettes!

----------


## Hebby

Bonjour

Le chien de mon amie qui est nourrie avec des taste of wild bison les mange extrêmement vite, elle mâche a peine en fait. Je me demande s'il faudrait pas lui donner des + grosses croquettes, celles là étant petites.
qu'en pensez vous ? et que pourriez vous me conseiller si je change ? j'en cherche aussi de qualité correcte avec un prix inférieurs aux taste of wild si ça éxiste ...

merci d'avance

----------


## lénou

> Et bien je vous conseille JOSERA, top top top comme croquettes!


Valable pour tous les toutous? Merci

----------


## D-elphine C

Lénou, il faut essayer pour que tu vois si ça  convient à ta puce




> Acana: le prix a quand même évolué car c'est maintenant en 11kg4 (comme orijen d'ailleurs). Pour les ruptures de stock, j'arrive à jongler entre les différents sites.


oui c'est vrai qu'ils ont augmenté mais c'est de toute façon le cas de toutes 




> Et bien je vous conseille JOSERA, top top top comme croquettes!


j'en avais donné ça aussi, (faudrait que je regardes l'historique de mes commandes), c'était un paquet blanc et il me semble que c'était au début de leur sans céréales, les chiens faisaient bcp de crottes mais c'est vrai que les avis sont pas mauvais en général rapport qualité/prix




> Bonjour
> 
> Le chien de mon amie qui est nourrie avec des taste of wild bison les mange extrêmement vite, elle mâche a peine en fait. Je me demande s'il faudrait pas lui donner des + grosses croquettes, celles là étant petites.
> qu'en pensez vous ? et que pourriez vous me conseiller si je change ? j'en cherche aussi de qualité correcte avec un prix inférieurs aux taste of wild si ça éxiste ...
> 
> merci d'avance


il me semble qu'il y a acana grande race (jamais testé) mais en principe toutes les croquettes de ce type sont de taille disons moyenne pour convenir à tout le monde. le mieux pour un chien glouton c'est par exple d'utiliser une gamelle exprès avec compartiments pour que le chien mette plus de temps, sinon essayer de mettre un balle lourde dans la gamelle pour qu'il soit obligé de la pousser pour manger, elle peut aussi humidifier les croquettes avec de l'eau tiède et laisser un peu gonfler, il mettra surement + de temps à manger

----------


## Quaraba

Hebby: sur "nourrir comme la nature" il y a les wolfood wild prairie en taille maxi. Il y a les gosbi grain free en taille maxi mais elles doivent être plus chères que les TOW bison.

----------


## Azoth

> Valable pour tous les toutous? Merci


Nous les utilisons sur un chien actif de 4 ans, une vieille chienne de bientôt 12 ans, un chien actif de 2 ans allergique et psy et nous allons bientôt les essayer sur deux chiots de grandes tailles, ma foi nous en sommes contents. Beaux poils, belles selles, pas une seule diarrhée pendant la transition "brekkies de purina" et celle ci. Niveau rapport qualité prix on est pas choqué... commandées sur zooplus. Pas de point négatifs pour le moment 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'en avais donné ça aussi, (faudrait que je regardes l'historique de mes commandes), c'était un paquet blanc et il me semble que c'était au début de leur sans céréales, les chiens faisaient bcp de crottes mais c'est vrai que les avis sont pas mauvais en général rapport qualité/prix


Et vous avez arrêté pourquoi? j'ai eu du mal à me lancer car il y a bcp d'avis... j'ai tenté et pas déçue. Parcontre je ne vois aucunes différences avec les Brekkies... je veux dire il n'y a pas un changement flagrant pour une alimentation normalement meilleure, mieux équilibrée; ils ont toujours un beau poils, toujours des selles "normales".... alors je me dis que le bien être est intérieur lol j'ai voulu changer car j'ai lu que les céréales étaient néfastes peur eux à long terme, alors je me dis qu'au lieu de vivre jusqu'à 14-15 ans ils vivront jusqu'à 17-18

----------


## D-elphine C

je suis allée voir, ça s"appelait viande riz de josera (l'actuel active nature), je pense que si j'ai arrêté c'est qu'ils faisaient bcp de crottes lol

Normalement mes chiens supportent bien tout type de croquettes donc si je change soit c'est qu'on est en crise: restriction budgétaire (là, je vais les repasser à Bosch, et bien même si ça n'égale pas acana, franchement, j'en suis contente car ça leur convient quand même bien ) soit c'est par ce qu'ils évacuent trop.

J'ai donné un peu de tout à mes loulous, et on peut dire qu'ils sont en bonne santé (certains malades mais c'est un peu inévitable) alors, je sais pas s'ils vivront jusqu'à 18ans mais ils sont en forme. Même si l'alimentation est importante c'est un tout l'environnement que l'on offre avec les soins.

----------


## Azoth

qu'il y ai bcp de selles, c'est mal?
je pense qu'ils en font deux par jours... peut-être trois

----------


## lénou

Merci pour vos conseils, mais vaut-il mieux Josera ou Acana? Pas simple sans pouvoir tester avant...

----------


## D-elphine C

> qu'il y ai bcp de selles, c'est mal?
> je pense qu'ils en font deux par jours... peut-être trois


je focalise peut être sur ça, je sais pas, mais 3 je trouve que c'est déjà trop, ça montre même si elles sont bien moulées qu'ils rejettent bcp quand même, 2 ça va




> Merci pour vos conseils, mais vaut-il mieux Josera ou Acana? Pas simple sans pouvoir tester avant...


moi j'ai tjs été satisfaite des acana mais déjà c'est + cher et je pense que pour la facilité d'approvisionnement, tu peux essayer josera (je ne saurais pas conseiller quelle variété) si ça lui convient tu les gardes sinon tu essayes acana. 
ici on a souvent vu des très bons avis sur josera

----------


## lénou

Vaut-il  mieux changer tout de suite pour Acana ou Josera, avec transition bien  entendu, ou me conseillez-vous de tester une autre saveur avant  d'oublier les Carnilove? Merci

----------


## dedel

Je remonte un de mes vieux posts (date de février) 




> chez Carnilove, ce n'est pas tant le taux de cendre qui me gène mais la proportion des pois (20%), je trouve que ça fait beaucoup.
> Blitz semble les digérer plutôt bien (ce qui est un progrès non négligeable) mais je trouve qu'il prend facilement du poids avec, et je ne peux pas réduire la ration sinon il réclame (et c'est compliqué de lui ajouter des courgettes ou des haricots)


Mes premières inquiétudes se sont révélées fondées, Blitz a pris pas mal de poids avec les carnilove malgré une activité physique assez importante et le petit Luck prend le même chemin
donc la proportion de pois importante + la prise de poids des 2 loulous m'incitent à me poser sérieusement la question d'un nouveau changement de croquettes.

Quand on était passé au sans céréale, j'avais testé les Applaws mais Blitz les digérait mal, pensez-vous que cela puisse changer (vu que maintenant il est habitué au sans céréales) ?

Et sinon, auriez-vous des marques/gammes à me conseiller qui pourraient convenir à 2 chiens jeunes (4 ans), assez nerveux mais activité physique normale pour l'un (podenco) et (un peu) plus posé mais activité physique importante pour l'autre (croisé chasse, 40/50km par semaine en canicross en moyenne), le tout en restant aux alentours de 4,5 le kg en gros conditionnement ? avec ou sans céréale (je préfère une bonne croquette au riz qu'une sans céréale mais avec beaucoup de pois) peu importe.

J'avais éventuellement pré-selectionné Purizon ou un retour à Applaws mais si vous avez d'autres conseils je suis preneuse.

J'ai aussi entendu parler de la marque Husse, vous connaissez ?
voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur leur site (je suis embétée, ils ne donnent pas les % de chaque ingrédient): 
*Ingredients:*

 Poulet, froment, riz, graisse animale, pulpe de betteraves, hydrolisats  de protéines de poulet, graines de lin, poisson déshydraté, huile de  saumon, levure de bière, sel, fructo-oligosaccharides, oeufs entiers  séchés, lécithine, extrait de tagètes, extraits de graines de raisins.

*Analyse moyenne:*

 Protéines brutes 26%,matières grasses 16%, minéraux 8,0%, fibres brutes 2,5%, calcium 1,2%, phosphore 0,9%.

*Additifs:*

 Vitamine A 12 500 UI/Kg
Vitamine D3 1250 UI/kg
Vitamine E 400 mg/kg
Cuivre (sulfate de cuivre (II)) 10 mg/kg
Contient antioxydant approuvé par CE : tocophérol.

et une gamme sans céréales :
*COMPOSITION* poulet, pomme de terre, pois secs, graisse animale, graines de lin,  fibres végétales, levure, huile de saumon, minéraux, protéine animale  hydrolysée, oeufs entiers, fructo-oligosaccharides, lécithine, algues  marines, souci.
*ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS* protéines 38.0% (dont 84.% de protéines animales ), matières grasses  20.0%, cendres brutes 7.7%, fibres brutes 3.0%, calcium 1.3%, phosphore  1.0%, acides gras omega-3 1.3%, acides gras omega-6 2.2%.
*ADDITIFS* Additifs Nutritionnels : Vitamine A 17873 UI/kg, vitamine D3  1624 UI/kg, vitamine E 500 mg/kg, E1 (fer) 201 mg/kg, 3b202 (Iode) 3.1  mg/kg, E4 (Cuivre) 7.5 mg/kg, E5 (Manganèse) 63 mg/kg, 3b605 (Zinc) 120  mg/kg, E8 (Selenium) 0.20 mg/kg, beta carotène 1 mg/kg, biotine 1000  mg/kg ; Antioxidants : tocophérols.

----------


## Jade01

Ultima premium direct?

----------


## dedel

ultra premium direct, on est à 30% de glucides, je trouve ça trop, encore plus pour les josera

si j'ai bien compris (dites moi si je me trompe), pour un chien actif, il faut augmenter le taux de lipides et pas les glucides.
De même pour un chien qui a besoin de maigrir, il faut augmenter les protéines et diminuer les glucides

(et qu'on m'explique comment il fait pour grossir cet idiot avec tout ce qu'il bouge! je suis sûre qu'il boulotte des trucs en cachette!)

----------


## vans

Tu as les croquettes Natyka mais faut tegarder les compo. Toutes ne se valent pas. Il me semble que le prix est un peu élever mais si tu prends plusieurs paquet, le prix diminu

----------


## Azoth

Mes deux chiots croisés dogue allemand sont sous JOSERA kids
Je ne suis pas calée en composition mais elles me semblait équilibrée, phosphore calcium, tout ça.
Mais j'ai un doute... autour de moi les gens sont royal canin à fond, et ils me conseillent de prendre les spéciales D A mais j'ai intégré que c'était une fausse bonne idée car trop de lipide et de céréales.

<si jamais il y a une personne calée en composition de croquettes ou en dogue allemand, je suis preneuse d'un avis

----------


## Azoth

Oui, j'ai directement contacté "nourir comme la nature" et en effet les kids n'ont pas assez de gras, les "family plus" seraient plus adaptées
""*Composition:* viande de poulet moulue déshydratée; riz; maïs; graisse de volaille; saumon séché 6,0 %; pulpe de betterave; hydrolysat de protéines de volaille; lignocellulose; substances minérales; poudre de chicorée. 

*Constituants analytiques*: protéine % 30,0 teneur en matières grasses % 22,0 cellulose brute % 2,5 cendres brutes % 6,2 calcium % 1,35 phosphore % 0,95 sodium % 0,3 potassium % 0,09 Énergie utilisable MJ/kg 17,4 kcal/kg 4159 *Additifs nutritionnels par kg*: pantothenic acide mg/kg 50 niacine mg/kg 90 folic acid mg/kg 5 L-carnitine mg/kg 200 taurine mg/kg 1000 biotine mg/kg 1000 vitamine C mg/kg 200 fer (sulfate de fer, monohydrate) mg/kg 200 zinc (chélate de zinc de glycine, hydraté) mg/kgg 180 manganèse (manganèse- (II)-oxyde) mg/kg 20 cuivre (chélate de cuivre de glycine, hydraté) mg/kg 18 iode (iodate de calcium) mg/kg 2,2 selenium (selenite de sodium) mg/kg 0,35 Additifs nutritionnels par kg: vitamine A I.E./kg 18000 vitamine D3 I.E./kg 1800 vitamine E mg/kg 220 vitamine B1 mg/kg 15 vitamine B2 mg/kg 20 vitamine B6 mg/kg 20 vitamine B12 mcg/kg 100 *Additifs technologiques*: Antioxydants: extraits naturels à haute teneur en tocophérols

J'ai comme + d'angoisse à prendre en charge ces chiots correctement qu'un nouveau né ^^ l'ossature est tellement particulière je veux qu'ils re démarrent bien

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pour les grandes races en croissance les choses importantes c'est 
- pas trop de gras (15% environ, en dessous de 20% en tout cas) - cependant pour un DA dontle besoin énergétique est plus élevé que la moyenne proportionnellement, je pense qu'on doit pouvoir aller jusqu'à 20% (je pense ! c'est à voir, le but c'est une croissance lente)
- pas trop de calcium (pas au dessus de 1% si possible)
- Ca/P pas trop élevé (le plus proche de 1, en tout cas pas plus de 1,2)
- et comme pour tous les chiots, au moins 30% de protéines
celles listées au dessus ne vont pas, leur rapport phosphocalcique est désastreux pour une race géante.

----------


## Azoth

> Pour les grandes races en croissance les choses importantes c'est 
> - pas trop de gras (15% environ, en dessous de 20% en tout cas) - cependant pour un DA dontle besoin énergétique est plus élevé que la moyenne proportionnellement, je pense qu'on doit pouvoir aller jusqu'à 20% (je pense ! c'est à voir, le but c'est une croissance lente)
> - pas trop de calcium (pas au dessus de 1% si possible)
> - Ca/P pas trop élevé (le plus proche de 1, en tout cas pas plus de 1,2)
> - et comme pour tous les chiots, au moins 30% de protéines
> celles listées au dessus ne vont pas, leur rapport phosphocalcique est désastreux pour une race géante.


désastreux...
j'fais quoi, je les abandonne car visiblement ils vont mal grandir? 
Jveux bien comprendre pourquoi le rapport phosphore calcium est désastreux? 

ce sera des "family plus" de chez josera... jvous remercie pas pour m'avoir pété une partie de mon aprem avec votre commentaire, c'est pas facile de faire au mieux et encore moins quand on nous dit faire le pire.

----------


## vans

Il est "désatreux" car il est de 1,42 alors que pour les grandes races il doit etre proche de 1.

----------


## dedel

Azoth, votre comportement est extrêmement irrespectueux. Muzaregne prend le temps de vous faire une réponse détaillée en vous expliquant ce qui doit vous guider et vous vous permettez de l'envoyer sur les roses ?

Personne pour un retour sur les Husse en général ou sur une gamme en particulier ?

----------


## dedel

> Pour les grandes races en croissance les choses importantes c'est 
> - pas trop de gras (15% environ, en dessous de 20% en tout cas) - cependant pour un DA dontle besoin énergétique est plus élevé que la moyenne proportionnellement, je pense qu'on doit pouvoir aller jusqu'à 20% (je pense ! c'est à voir, le but c'est une croissance lente)
> - pas trop de calcium (pas au dessus de 1% si possible)
> - Ca/P pas trop élevé (le plus proche de 1, en tout cas pas plus de 1,2)
> - et comme pour tous les chiots, au moins 30% de protéines
> celles listées au dessus ne vont pas, leur rapport phosphocalcique est désastreux pour une race géante.


Sauf si je ne sais plus lire, elle vous explique les points les plus importants dans votre cas particulier (chiot race géante) et vous dit pourquoi votre choix nest pas le bon.
Si vous aviez lu un peu plus de page de ce topic, vous auriez également su que certaines personnes ici se refusent à conseiller une marque et préfèrent vous aider à la choisir vous même ce qui est le cas ici.
Et personne ne vous a dit de les passer en ration ménagère

----------


## lénou

Je ne constate pas de prise de poids chez Cahly avec Carnilove pour le moment mais il faut dire que dehors c'est une pile! 
J'ai eu, par contre, des soucis de selles molles et nombreux gaz mais en changeant de saveur (renne), tout est rentré dans l'ordre...
Je vais quand même surveiller.
Étonnant cette prise de poids, Dédel, effectivement, avec une dépense physique aussi importante!...

----------


## dedel

c'est pour ça que je voudrais être sûre de la cause avant de changer de croquettes.

J'ai regardé les natika mais sauf si je n'ai pas trouvé la bonne gamme, ça reste assez élevé en glucides

Reste les Husse sans céréales (il me semblait avoir vu des avis négatifs dessus mais je ne retrouve pas ni où je les ai vu ni pourquoi), Applaws ou Purizon : pour les 3 les taux de glucides sont aux alentours de 20% voire en dessous, avec un bon taux de protéines et pour Husse et Purizon sans difficultés d'approvisionnement.
Il me semble que lorsque je prenais Applaws j'avais eu qq problèmes de ruptures de stock, vous savez si c'est toujours le cas ou pas ?

----------


## lénou

Tes loulous sont castrés, je pense, réduis-tu la quantité? Ma véto m'a dit 20% en moins, si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## Azoth

Bonjour,
après avoir été inquiétée par rapport à ce fameux taux de 1.42 pour le rapport calcium / phosphore, il semblerait que cela ne soit pas si désastreux.... ouf! j'ai bien cru que j'allais rendre mes chiens dysplasiques et insuffisants rénaux!

"""" Besoins alimentaires en calciumet en phosphore: Les besoins alimentaires peuvent etreexprimes de plusieurs facons: en pourcentagede la matiere seche ou de la rationtelle que servie, en quantité par animal parjour, par 1000 kilocalories d’énergiemétabolisme, etc. n est certain que lapremière facon mentionnée est la pluscouramment utilisée par les confrères etconsœurs veterinaires. Selon les normes duNational Research Council (NRC)americain de 1985, pour le chien, lesbesoins minimaux pour la croissance sontde 0,59% de calcium et de 0,44% dephosphore assimilables sur base de matièresèche. Cependant, la ration devra tenircompte de la biodisponibilite de cesmineraux. C'est pourquoi la majorite desauteurs recommandent que le niveau decalcium de la ration soit de 1,1% et celuidu phosphore, de 0,9% de la matiereseche. Durant la croissance et la lactation,Lewis recommande des niveaux de 1,0 a1,8% pour le calcium et de 0,8 a 1,6% pourle phosphore. En fin de gestation et decroissance, il conseille 0,8 a 1,5% decalcium et 0,6 a 1,2% de phosphore dansla ration. Toutes ces recommandationssont sur base de matière seche. En plus des niveaux a considérer, il estessentiel que le rapport entre les deuxminéraux soit respecte. Les chercheursrecommandent un rapport Ca:P optimalde 1,2 a 1,4:1. Certains auteurs prétendentque ce rapport pourrait monter jusqu'a2:1. II ne devrait cependant jamais êtreinférieur a 1. """"
source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...00578-0029.pdf

Du coup, je suis vraiment à la limite, j’espère que ça ira pour les chiots et qu'ils auront une vie saine post croissance!

----------


## dedel

> Tes loulous sont castrés, je pense, réduis-tu la quantité? Ma véto m'a dit 20% en moins, si je ne me trompe pas.


j'avis calculé la ration de départ sur la base de cette formule : http://vetoconseils.pagesperso-orang...n_du_chien.htm
puis j'ai diminué puisque Blitz grossissait mais difficile de diminuer plus sinon il n'est pas calé (notamment il va bouffer le blé des poules... c'est dommage de lui prendre des croquettes sans céréale pour en arriver là...)

----------


## lénou

Rajoutes-tu des légumes? Pour Cahly j'humidifie avec un jus agréable, à base d'eau chaude et je rajoute du yaourt, des haricots verts, courgettes et/ou carottes.

----------


## Azoth

> mais sinon changer pour quelque chose de plus adapté tu l'envisages pas ?


il faut que j'écoule les croquettes quand même 
j'ai déjà changé trois fois de croquettes... je suis venue ici je prenais des brekkies de purina... puis passé sur josera sans céréales pour les adultes et seniors et là pour les chiots bah ça semble + compliqué bien qu'elles soient pas si mauvaises que ça, ces dites croquettes. Une fois le stock écoulé espérons que ce sera les bonnes.

----------


## dedel

J'ai essayé de les humidifier mais du coup il mange pas trop. Et je préfèrerai éviter l'ajout de légumes  (je suis trop mal organisée)

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour , 

Sujet nettoyé - au prochain débordement je sanctionne.

----------


## Penny95

Bonjour,
Ce matin, j'ai découvert la marque Edgard Cooper chez Jardiland.
J'ai acheté 2 barquettes à ma chienne, pour tester.
https://www.edgardcooper.fr
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Il y en a, parmi vous, qui ont déjà testé ?

----------


## Adibou

J'ai testé les pâtés et ma foi, c'est bien passé ici. Ça sent pas mauvais et ça a l'air qualitatif à vun d'oeil.

----------


## DOMITILLE27

Je voudrais changer de marque croquettes.

Aucun de mes chiens ne souffre de problèmes digestifs.

J'aimerai que ces croquettes soient d'excellente qualité, très appétentes, sans céréales ou avec peu de céréales.

Je me suis un peu renseignée sur les croquettes de marques Applauw, Naturea et Wolf of Wildeness ?

Pouvez-vous me donner vos avis ?

Je vous en remercie par avance.

----------


## vans

Et toi qu'en penses-tu ? As-tu regarder un peu les taux de protéine, lipide, cendre,... 
la compo de ces croquettes te semble de t-elle correct ? Viande, ...
Ces croquettes iront-elle à tes chiens selon leur activité, croissance (est-ce des chiots,...), ...
L'appétence et la digestibilité se "voient" en testant la croquette. Chaque chien étant différent, on ne peut pas t'aider sur ces deux point là.

----------


## lénou

Le passage aux Carnilove Renne et concluant et j'ai opté pour le bois de cerf pour remplacer les os en peau de buffle, qui, visiblement sont à éviter!...

----------


## DOMITILLE27

> Et toi qu'en penses-tu ? As-tu regarder un peu les taux de protéine, lipide, cendre,... 
> la compo de ces croquettes te semble de t-elle correct ? Viande, ...
> Ces croquettes iront-elle à tes chiens selon leur activité, croissance (est-ce des chiots,...), ...
> L'appétence et la digestibilité se "voient" en testant la croquette. Chaque chien étant différent, on ne peut pas t'aider sur ces deux point là.


Je ne suis pas assez calée en nutrition canine pour pouvoir me prononcer en toute connaissance de cause.
Certains de mes chiens sont jeunes et d'autres plus âgés voir très âgés.

----------


## didouille

Bonjour,

Je viens poser quelques questions pour un chiot de 3 mois de race setter gordon.
Actuellement nourri au Mastery first age, pensez-vous que je devrais changer son alimentation pour autre chose? Si oui, une marque en particulier à me conseiller...?

J'ai regardé dessus la composition en protéine, Ca, P, etc... et elles sont OK par rapport à un topic sur Rescue qui expliquait les taux que les croquettes devaient avoir pour un chiot, chien, etc. Pour le reste de la compo par contre, je ne sais pas si ca va... !

Autre chose, à 3 mois (et même dès qu'on l'a eu), il fait au moins 4 "pauses" crottes par jour...c'est bien normal ou il faut s'inquiéter ?  :Smile:  


Merci à vous!

----------


## vans

ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?
Domitille27 : regarde ce post. Il explique bien les bases

Didouille : la compo est beaucoup trop flou. Perso j'aime pas du tout, on ne sait pas quelle viande est utilisée, pareil pour les céréales,...
4 crottes par jours ça commence à faire beaucoup. 
Pour un chien de grande race, le rapport Ca/P doit être le plus proche de 1 et le lipide pas élevé vers 15-16% c'est pas mal

----------


## didouille

Bonjour
Merci bcp pr ton aide vans!
Je vais changer de croquettes car je pense effectivement qu elles ne sont pas si bien, et qu elle ne les supporte peut etre pas bien car bcp de crottes. J hesite entre orijen, taste of the wild et royal canin medium junior (qui semblait pas trop mal). Je vais revoir avec l info sur les lipides, merci! Pr un setter il faut partir sur du race moyenne ou grande race ou geante? A priori c est une race moyenne mais vu la croissance et les grandes pattes "sensibles" je me demande si je fais bien de partir sur du race moyenne (si j opte pr royal canin).
Si au dela de ces 3 marques vous voyez qqch de mieux je veux bien! Je n ai pas encore fait les calculs prix aussi...le prix au kg des croquettes chiens est moins elevé que pr les croquettes chats mais il faut quand meme faire les calculs vu les quantités mangées!

----------


## Poupoune 73

ah non royal caca tu oublies!!!! y'a pas de viande dedans... "protéines de" c'est une façon élégante de dire qu'ils recyclent les pires déchets (plumes, becs, sabots...) un peu comme si pour ne pas dire que je donnais à manger à mon chien le cuir de ma chaussure je mettais "protéines de vachette"

et sinon orijen meilleur que totw mais à voir si ton loulou tolère  :: 

COMPOSITION: protéines de volaille déshydratées, graisses animales, maïs, protéines de porc déshydratées*, blé, pulpe de betterave, farine de blé, riz, farine de maïs, hydrolysat de protéines animales, isolat de protéines végétales*, gluten de maïs, huile de poisson, levures, huile de soja, sels minéraux, fructo-oligo-saccharides, hydrolysat de levure (source de manno-oligo-saccharides), extrait de rose d’inde (source de lutéine).ADDITIFS (au kg): Additifs nutritionnels : Vitamine A : 11800 UI, Vitamine D3 : 1000 UI, E1 (Fer) : 46 mg, E2 (Iode) : 3,6 mg, E4 (Cuivre) : 8 mg, E5 (Manganèse) : 60 mg, E6 (Zinc) : 199 mg, E8 (Sélénium) : 0,08 mg - Conservateurs - Antioxygènes

----------


## didouille

Merci!
Je suis entrain de regarder ttes les marques mais j aime commander sur zooplus et j ai l impression qu il n y a pas tt sur ce site?!

J ai vu virbac aussi..? Ce que j aime bien c est que la compo est pas longue et qu il y a du riz comme "cereales" et je trouve ca "bien"..non? Apres effectivement pr la viande, c est marqué "protéine" et non viande..

Dans l analyse des croquettes niveau compo, vous en pensez quoi de l'huile de soja, pomme de terre, taurine, maïs, oeufs, betterave, pois? (Si je dois faire un tri parmis le choix qu il me reste).

Wolf of wilderness, acana, carnilove : ca se regarde?
Pr orijen, si on cherche %mat grasse : la ref avec le plus faible taux (16%) a est en alcium 1,3% - phosphore 1,1%. C est trop..? (Dedans il y a des oeufs. Je ne sais plus pr taurine et pomme de terre &cie..)

Nutrivet : je ne vois plus parler de cette marque qui etait une bonne marque il fut un temps...je regarde cette marque ou non?

Enfin sachant qu elle nous fait en moyenne 5-6 crottes par 24h..est ce que je dois regarder le % en fibre et tenter de le limiter a un certain %..?

----------


## didouille

Je continue mes recherches...!
Alors a priori orijen puppy et totw puppy pr un chiot de grande race (j y inclus le setter qui a une croissance folle avec de grandes pattes, de plusieurs mois, jusqu a 2 ans)  ce ne serait pas bon car trop de proteines et de mineraux / Ca..
Dc il faut que je trouve autre chose tant qu elle est en croissance..!!

A priori elle ferait trop de crottes aussi donc clairement ses croquettes actuelles ca ne va pas. Il faut trouver the croquettes..!!

Pr les feculents, il serait mieux de prendre riz et pdt, plutot que petits pois (qui est tres proteinés a priori). 

Il y a un point que je n ai pas pris en compte c est la qté energetique des croquettes.

Franchement Virbac etait pas mal..quelle idee de mettre des proteines de viande plutot que de la viande directe.. ca me plombe tt...

Si vous arrivez a solutionner mon pb 😊

----------


## dedel

J'ai fini par me décider pour les Purizon pour les loulous, le taux de glucides est vraiment bas et pas de pois donc je pense que ca ira mieux (au moins pour Blitz).
Par contre j'ai fait la commande un peu tard et je risque de ne pas pouvoir faire de transition correcte, j'avais lu une fois si certains ne font de transition progressive mais un jour de jeun avant de partir à 100% sur les nouvelles croquettes. Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## vans

Didouille : j'ai pas regardé la compo des virbac. Mais étant donner que c'est des croq que l'on trouve chez le veto, je pense que la compo sera pas top ( si je me trompe, je suis une mauvaise langue)
Ton chien rentrerait dans les grande race à cause de ses hautes pattes. Meme s'il est pas lourd, sa croissance doit se faire lentement pour éviter les soucis articulaires plus tard. 
Pour les prot, les chiots doivent en recevoir le plus possible quit à rajouter de la viande cru. Il faut surtout faire attention au cendre, calcium, phosphore et Ca/P.
Pour les hydrates de carbone, le riz est le number one. Il est tres bien digéré. Les PDT ça dépend des chiens, certain vont tres bien les digéré et d'autre non ( diarrhée, gaz à gogo,...)
Ne te focalise pas sur les puppy ou autre catégorie ( senior, light,..) il faut surtout regarder la compo et analyse. Le reste c'est du marketing

----------


## didouille

Merci!!!!!
Bon j ai regardé a nouveau virbac en fait y a rien qui va dedans donc j oublie..
J ai fait tte mes recherches sur "puppy" je vais tt recommencer 😊
Comme j ai l impression qu elle a potentiellement des problemes de digestion, j aimerais une compo "courte" et je mets de coté les orijen (30% des chiens qui ne les supportent pas, je sens qu elle va en faire partie..).
Mon homme aimerait qqch qu on peut trouver facilement et aussi en magasin si jamais une fois il y a urgence..bref ca complique les recherches!!
Est ce qu il y a une histoire ou il faut faire attention au % proteines et/glucides?
Hydrate de carbone, ce n est pas bon c est ca?
On arrive au bout des mastery et c est en rupture partt ..faut que je trouve vite!

----------


## didouille

J ai l impression que les nakyta gold puppy ou  adult seraient pas trop mal. Mais 1,35% calcium et 1% phosphore..ca doit faire trop..du coup j hesite a couper avec des hills ideal balance dont les taux en calcium et phosphore sont les plus bas que j ai pu voir!! On est sur du 0.8% en calcium  et quasi la meme chose en phosphore (mais dans ces croquettes seules, je pense que les taux en Ca et P sont trop faibles et il y a peu de viandes a la fin).

Sur ces 2 sortes/marques de croquettes, on a des compo "simples".
Ca vous paraitrait bien? Il faut que je regarde quoi en plus que j aurai pu oublier pr valider un bon coup?

----------


## vans

Les hydrates de carbane se sont les glucides. En general, on cherche des croq avec moins de 30%.
Les carnilove sont sans PDT mais avec des pois je crois. On en trouve dans certains magasins. 
Je regarderai un peu plus tard la compo des hill's
Nakyta c'est pas trop mal mais pareil faut que je regarde la compo
Il y a gosbi exclusif mais regarde la nouvelle compo car les anciennes juste au riz vont disparaître (ce qui est bien dommage)

----------


## didouille

Merci beaucoup!!  :Smile: 

Pour les *carnilove*, je trouve que des % Ca et P sont (trop) élevés, mais je ne cherche peut-être pas la bonne ref et je me mélange peut etre les pinceaux.

Pour *Nakyta*, tu me diras (si tu as le temps) ça semble pas mal..!

Autre point : autant j'accepte d'avoir des croquettes avec céréales (me disant que ce serait mieux que des pois.. d'après ce que j'ai pu lire), autant si je peux éviter de lui donner du lapin et de l'agneau (pour raisons personnelles  ) ça serait top! Après si pas le choix, j'accepterais l'agneau mais j'aurai dû mal pour le lapin ^^


Merci pour *Gosbi*, j'avais pas pensé à regarder cette marque, le nom ne m'inspirait pas ^^ j'ai juste trouvé Gosbi Junioir Lamb & Fish pour pourrait aller non? Mais ça va changer c'est ça? et il y a de l'agneau ..ggrr..


Et tu penses quoi de *Josera* Kids (il manque des infos mais ça pourrait être pas mal..)? c'est horrible de rechercher des croquettes ^^ déjà que je galérais pour mon chat, mais pour le chien pfiou....!!!

----------


## didouille

Allez voila ma selection finale à mon sens rangée dans l ordre que je prendrais (je mettrais Nakyta en 1, mais commander juste ces croquettes sur un site different..je prefere opter pr wolf of wilderness) :

http://m.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croq...quettes/573981


https://m.zoodirect.com/boutique/art...dogs-1503.html
Bizarrement je n ai pas trouvé la difference avec la version poulet &riz pr jeunes chiens et adultes


https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd120ma27.html
(Bon elle n a pas ma preference car elle contient de l agneau..!)


http://m.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croq...or_chiot/36628


Vous opteriez pr laquelle? ☺

Je n arrive pas a trouver d avis sur wolf of w. (Sauf sur zooplus) : vous en pensez quoi?
J hesite encore a peut etre couper avec des ideal balance hill's..

----------


## dedel

> J'ai fini par me décider pour les Purizon pour les loulous, le taux de glucides est vraiment bas et pas de pois donc je pense que ca ira mieux (au moins pour Blitz).
> *Par contre j'ai fait la commande un peu tard et je risque de ne pas pouvoir faire de transition correcte, j'avais lu une fois si certains ne font de transition progressive mais un jour de jeun avant de partir à 100% sur les nouvelles croquettes. Vous en pensez quoi ?*


personne ?

----------


## Quaraba

Dedel: Je ne l'ai jamais fait. J'ai un peu de mal avec le fait de mettre un chien à jeun (à part si il est malade par exemple).

----------


## dedel

C'est ce que je fais d'habitude mais là j'ai mierdé grave sur ma commande et je n'aurai pas de croquettes pour la faire.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Levure de bière et probiotiques pour aider au changement de croquettes.

----------


## dedel

Tu trouves où les probiotiques ?

----------


## Quaraba

Il y a pas mal de personnes qui utilisent avec succès le fortiflora (zooplus...).

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je suis allée un peu vite, en fait la levure de bière apporte des pré et pro biotiques.
Moi je trouve que c'est mieux de donner un complément complet (dans lequel il y a aussi de la levure de bière) comme Yumpro ou Enteromicro chez le vétérinaire (qui peut avoir d'autres marques tout aussi bien, c'est juste que ces deux là j'en ai entendu parler).
Et en plus pourquoi pas du charbon végétal actif c'est bien aussi si la transition crée des inflammations.

----------


## didouille

En orijen large puppy, je vois plusieurs compo differentes (les amis de Celine, croquetteland, zooplus, site de la marque, ..) vous sauriez quelle est reellemznt la derniere compo de ces croquettes et si elles sont mieux tolerées que les versions precedentes? Si j achete sur croquetteland un paquet de 6kg et non 6,8kg c est bon?

----------


## vans

Dedel : tu peux tout a fait faire jeûner ton chien 24h et lui donner sa nouvelle gamelle. Si tu vois que la digestion ne se passe pas bien, tu peux ajouter de la levure de bière (en pharmacie) comme on te l'a proposé.

Didouille: j'espère répondre à tout ^^
Alors josera kid, je les trouve juste. Pas assez de gras pour un jeune chien, 15% serait le mini. Apres il y a du maïs, le rapport Ca/P est de 1,3.
Les sensi junior sont un peu mieux ou les chiot croissance.

Carnilove : les adult dinde saumon sont bien mais Ca/P 1,3%

Gosbi : les junior lamb and fish sont tres bien mais elles sont vouées à disparaître sauf pour les éleveurs. Ce qui est bien dommage.
Les junior fish grain fish sont pas mal.

Pour les orijen, regarde sur le site du fabriquant. En general, il faut se fier au site du favriquant pour avoir les bonnes compo
Si nourrir comme la nature à la bonne compo, elles sont bien niveau compo et taux.

----------


## didouille

Merci vans!
La dans l urgence je lui fais une transition avec des hills ideal balance (achetés en magasin). J attends la reappro des orijen large puppy qui me semble pas mal mais chere ^^
Je viens de contacter orijen car je trouve sur internet au moins 3 compositions differentes pour ces croquettes et il y a des ruptures quasi partt. sur le site orijen j ai une compo ancienne d apres le site croquetteland  qui lui donne une nouvelle recette (en citant l ancienne recette, qui est celle qui apparait sur le site orijen..bref tt ca est bizarre!). Je vais voir s ils arrivent a m expliquer tt ca!

----------


## antpp

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'ai un petit carlin de 6 mois et je suis face à un dilemme, je ne sais pas vraiment quoi lui donner comme croquette. L'éleveuse ou je l'ai acheté et mon vétérinaire me dise d'utiliser Royal Canin, chose que j'ai fait une fois puis j'ai lu que c'était très mauvais à cause des restes d'animaux etc. Je ne sais pas vraiment où m'adresser et j'ai trouvé ce forum où vous semblez vous entraider et vous y connaitre en composition.
En ce moment il mange des croquettes LILYS KITCHEN à l'agneau... Je les achète à côté de chez moi et la vendeuse m'a dit que c'était sans céréales etc. Mais je n'arrive pas à avoir d'avis "concret". voilà la composition :
Ingrédients : Agneau fraîchement préparée 32%. Pommes de terre, patates douces, lentilles,graines de lin, petits pois 3%, protéine de pois 3%, protéine de pomme de terre, jus d’agneau,graisse d’agneau, fibre de pois, carbonate de calcium, vitamines et minéraux chélatés, fructooligosaccharides2,5 g/kg, mannan-oligosaccharides 2,5 g/kg, pommes, carottes, épinards,canneberges, glucosamine 175mg/kg,méthyl-sulfonyl-methane 175mg/kg, sulfate de chondroïtine 125mg/kg, persil 100mg/kg.Herbes botaniques: luzerne, baies d’églantier, mouron des oiseaux, gaillet, verge d’or,orties, varech, graines de céleri, chardon, racine de pissenlit, racine de bardane, pétales de souci,racine de chicorée.Vitamines: Vitamine A 15000 UI, vitamine D 2250 UI, vitamine E 100 UI, L-carnitine 40 mg.
Oligo-éléments: chélate de zinc d’acides aminés hydraté 333mg, chélate ferreux d’acides aminéshydraté 333mg, chélate de manganèse d’acides aminés hydraté 223mg, chélate cuprique d’acidesaminés hydraté 150mg, sélénium organique S. cerevisiae CNCM I-3060 130mg, iodate de calciumanhydre 1,64 mg.Protéines brutes 22 %, Matières grasses brutes 11%, Fibres brutes 3%, Cendres brutes 6%, Oméga-61,6%, Oméga-3 1,4 %, Calcium 1,2%, Phosphore 1 %. 349 calories /100g

est ce bien?
Merci milles fois!

----------


## Fidjii

Bonjourà tou(te)s,

Commebeaucoup, je cherche la croquette qui pourrait convenir le mieux àma chienne (même si j'ai bien conscience qu'il n'y a pas unecroquette idéale).

C'estune Golden Retriever de 7 ans, stérilisée, avec une tendance à unpetit embonpoint et une activité réduite (cause mal de dos qui faitque les ballades sont raccourcies > 2km max d'affilé). De plus,elle a subit deux insuffisances rénales aigues (une du a desadhérences qui s'étaient formées autour des reins et lesétouffaient, des suite a priori de son ovariectomie, l'autre du àune leptospirose). Du coup je voudrais trouver des croquettes quiménagent un peu ses reins et c'est là que je m'arrache lescheveux.

D'uncôté, il me semblait avoir lu que pour les chiens ayant des soucisrénaux, il fallait limiter l'apport en protéines (même si ellen'est pas en insuffisance rénale chronique, ses reins ont quand mêmeété abimés). Mais ça veut dire augmenter les glucides, ce quin'est pas bon non plus...

Est-ceque l'un(e) d'entre vous aurait un chien qui se trouve dans le mêmecas de figure et aurait des conseils à me donner? Sachant que jepréférerais une croquette avec présence de riz que des croquettesgrain-free mais avec un taux trop important de légumineuses.

Pour info, avant ces soucis, elle a été aux Dog Lovers Gold, Josera et Gosbi. Actuellement elle est sous croquettes conseillées par le veto mais qui ne me convient pas à la lecture de la compo

----------


## vans

Antpp: certes elles sont sans cereales mais blindé de pommes de terre et autre. Il n'y a que 32% d'agneau frais. Ce qui représente rien dans la croquette finale.
Pas assez de protéine et pas assez de lipide

Fidjii : pour une insufisance rénale on conseille de donner de l'humide. L'apport en eau est primordial. Il faudrait mieux passer à la ration ménagère, boîtes ou barf.
De plus, c'est un mythe qui a la dent dure de dire que lors d'une insufisance renal, il faut diminuer les prot. Ce qui est important c'est la source de la protéine, elle doit etre animal et non végétal. Ce qui cause les soucis rénaux sont les prot végétales car les acides aminés nécessaire au chien sont incomplet.

----------


## antpp

Merci beaucoup Vans. Est ce que vous me conseillew Orijen du coup?
je auis un peu perdu il y a tellement de marques

----------


## vans

la question est plutot pourquoi as-tu choisi les orijen ? 
Il faut se poser les bonnes questions et regarder toute la compo.  ::

----------


## antpp

Eh bien j'ai regardé plusieurs forum et Orijen revient toujours.
J'ai lu que Orijen 6 fish etait bien mais qu'il y avait beaucoup de protéines?

----------


## vans

Orijen sont de très bonne croquette, ça je ne peux pas le nier mais il faut savoir etre critique sur les croquettes que l'on choisi. N'y voit pas une critique mais te base pas sur ce que "l'on" dit. Il faut toujours être critique soit même et demander apres de l'aide pour que cela soit contrudible pour toi. C'est deja bien de vouloir donner mieux que les RC.
Remonte un peu le post, je site un lieu qui t'explique toutes les bases à avoir.
Pour ce qui est des protéines, il y a un mini de 25% et pas de max. plus il y a de protéine mieux c'est mais il faut bien regarder la compo pour etre sur que la majorité des prot proviennent de sources animales et non végétales

----------


## Fidjii

Marci Vans pour ta réponse.
En fait, elle n'est pas en insuffisance rénale chronique mais a eu 2 insuffisances rénales aiguës. Donc les reins sont encore fonctionnels mais un plus "usés" qu'un chien de son âge. C'est pour cela que je pensais pouvoir rester aux croquettes mais pas celles que le veto nous avait conseillés (pendant son IRA, elle avait des hills K/D et suite à sa remise sur pieds, il nous avait dirigé vers des hills J/D reduced calorie mais la composition......).

----------


## vans

De rien  :: 
Pour l'aider, donne lui ses croquettes réhydratées. Ça ne peut que lui faire du bien surtout avec la chaleur d'en ce moment.

Tous les chiens devraient manger leurs croquettes réhydratées car ce n'est pas physiologique de manger sec pour un chien.

----------


## bealilie

Bonjour, Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum. J'ai un chien croisé cairn terrier de 9 ans, castré et qui en vieillissant bouge moins et prend un peu de poids du coup 
Jusque la je lui donné des Hill's ideal balance mais apres recherche je suis tombé sur votre forum et j'ai lu qu'il fallait minimum 25 % de proteines de sources animales donc je viens demander votre aide pour m'aider a trouver des croquettes adaptées à mon loulou et qui l'aide a ne pas prendre plus de poids voir maigrir (sachant que depuis 3 mois la véto m'a dit de donner 1 portion par jour et le soir donner des haricots verts cuits) 
Merci pour votre aide précieuse

----------


## vans

Ton chien a beaucoup de poids a perdre ? C'est quoi pour toi une portion de croquette ? Tu remplace toute une portion de croquette par des haricots vert ?

Pour faire maigrir un chien, il faut diminuer au maximum les glucides et non les protéines et lipides. Les glucides ne servent strictement à rien chez le chien. Il va les stocker d'où la prise de poids. 
Donc regarde dans un premier temps les glucides des croquettes qui te plaient. Ils doient etre inferieur à 30%. 

Fait attention avec les haricots vert, si tu en donnes trop, ton chien peut avoir la diarrhée ( trop de fibre). 

As-tu des marques/gamme de croquette qui t'intéresse ? Si oui, lesquels? C'est plus constructif pour toi que l'on discute d'une compo/analyse plutôt que te donner des noms de croq.

----------


## bealilie

Merci de ta reponse. Alors dans l'ideal il faudrait qu'il perde 2 kg il en fait 10 actuellement. Alors oui la véto m'a dit de remplacer toute une portion par des haricots surtout au debut pour pas qu'il ressente la diminution de ration. Je verifie ce soir la portion (je suis au boulot la) mais si je me trompe pas ca doit etre 130g par jour. 
les croquettes que je lui donne actuellement ont 44% de glucide   
*Composants analytiques*
protéines brutes
22.3 %

graisses brutes
18.5 %

fibres brutes
1.6 %

glucides
44.0 %

calcium
0.87 %

phosphore
0.69 %

magnésium
0.1 %

bêta-carotène
1.5 mg

humidité
8.0 %

sodium
32.0 %

acides gras oméga 3
0.6 %

acides gras oméga 6
3.37 %

vitamine A
4643.0 IU

vitamine C (acide ascorbique)
90.0 mg

vitamine D
528.0 IU

vitamine E (tocophérol)
420.0 mg




J'ai lu que les orijen etaient pas mal mais certains avis sont pas top non plus. donc voila je suis perdue

----------


## bealilie

Dans l'ideal j'aimerai qu'il perde 2 voir 3 kgs. Je remplace une portion de croquette 2/3 fois par semaine le soir. 

J'avais vu les Hill's light pour chien senior dont voici la compo :
*Ingrédients : maïs, farine de viande de volaille, farine de son de petits pois, blé, cellulose, pulpe de betteraves déshydratée, hydrolysat de protéines, graines de lin, huile végétale, minéraux, L-carnitine, vitamines et oligoéléments.

Additifs :
Additifs nutritionnels : vitamine A [E 672] (16 000 UI/kg), vitamine D3 [E 671] (941 UI/kg), fer [E1] (78,4 mg/kg), iode [E2] (1,3 mg/kg), cuivre [E4] (7,7 mg/kg), manganèse [E5] (8,1 mg/kg), zinc [E6] (162,3 mg/kg), sélénium [E8] (0,2 mg/kg).Composants analytiques
protéines brutes
18.4 %

graisses brutes
7.8 %

fibres brutes
10.3 %

cendres brutes
4.5 %

calcium
0.66 %

phosphore
0.53 %

bêta-carotène
1.5 mg

potassium
0.74 %

L-carnitine
285.0 mg

sodium
0.17 %

vitamine A
6870.0 IU

vitamine C (acide ascorbique)
70.0 mg

vitamine E (tocophérol)
600.0 mg


*Sinon les lights classique : 
*grédients : poulet (26 % de poulet, 38 % de volaille), maïs, farine de viande de volaille, farine de son de petits pois, gluten de maïs, hydrolysat de protéines, cellulose, pulpe de betteraves déshydratée, graisses animales, huile végétale, minéraux, graines de lin.

Additifs :
Additifs nutritionnels : vitamine A [E 672] (18 334 UI/kg), vitamine D3 [E 671] (1 079 UI/kg), fer [E1] (72,5 mg/kg), iode [E2] (1,2 mg/kg), cuivre [E4] (7,2 mg/kg), manganèse [E5] (7,5 mg/kg), zinc [E6] (150 mg/kg), sélénium [E8] (0,2 mg/kg).Composants analytiques
protéines brutes
22.5 %

graisses brutes
8.2 %

fibres brutes
12.7 %

cendres brutes
4.4 %

calcium
0.68 %

phosphore
0.55 %

bêta-carotène
1.5 mg

potassium
0.61 %

L-carnitine
275.0 mg

sodium
0.18 %

vitamine C (acide ascorbique)
70.0 mg

vitamine E (tocophérol)
600.0 mg




*Apres je suis ouverte à toutes remarques ou aides eventuelles bien sur 

Merci

----------


## Fidjii

Bonjour Bealilie,

Concernant les premières croquettes citées, le premier ingrédient (qui est donc l'ingrédient présent en plus grande quantité dans la croquette) est le mais, donc une céréale. Je ne te conseillerai donc pas ces croquettes. De plus, le mais est, il me semble, la céréale qui est la plus concernée par les mycotoxines.

Pour les deuxièmes croquettes, certes le poulet arrive comme premier ingrédient mais sans précision apportée, il doit s'agir de poulet frais. Une fois déshydraté, il est fort probable qu'il ne soit que le 2eme ingrédient.

Pour ma chienne, j'avais demandé conseil également au site (si jamais on ne peut pas le citer et qu'un modérateur passe par la, supprimez le nom!) nourrircommelanature qui m'avait redirigé vers les Gosbi senior que j'utilisais avant les IRA de Fidji. Mais en faisant le calcul, les glucides dépassent les 30%. Je pense éventuellement passer sur ces croquettes avant d'entamer des recherches appronfondies pour LA croquette (malheureusement en ce moment je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps à moi pour m'y consacrer à fond). À defaut, elles seront toujours mieux que celles du moment.

----------


## Poupoune 73

perso rien que de troquer les croquettes aux céréales/glucides du refuge contre une alimentation carnée a suffi à faire maigrir ma bergère (26 -> 19kg, son poids de forme)
en light de qualité pour un chien VRAIMENT en surpoids ou qui prend rien qu'à regarder sa gamelle il y a acana light&fit en 1er choix, sinon applaws light ou senior; acana ou orijen senior

et JAMAIS moins de 25% de prot (d'origine ANIMALE ça va de soi) sur une alimentation sèche pour un adulte, et pas moins de 30% pour un chiot ou un senior

----------


## MyloO

bonjour,

comme tout le monde je cherche LA croquette idéale pour mon toutou, et autant dire que je m'arrache les cheveux entre toutes ces marques qui j'ai l'impression il n'y en a pas une qui regroupe toutes les caractéristiques décrient sur ce site.

J'ai une femelle croisée dog argentin de 37Kg qui à maintenant 7 ans et demi et qui est, n'ayons pas peur des mots, plutôt un chien canapé qu'un chien actif !!

depuis plusieurs mois j'étais passée au croquette Orijen qui sont certes de bonne qualité mais qui pour elle sont trop forte en protéine (38%) et déjà qu'elle n'était pas très active mais alors la elle est encore moins ! Obliger de la forcer pour aller faire ses besoins 10min de balade une fois ces affaires faite HOP elle court a la maison... Chose qu'elle ne faisait pas avant... ! Donc je pense que cela vient de ce fort pourcentage en protéine et une spécialiste ostéopathe canin me l'avait confirmé que cet marque est très bien pour des chiens actifs qui éliminent bien cet apport. 

donc je farfouille encore et encore pour trouver mieux mais à chaque fois qu'il y a une marque qui me parait bien ou il y a du mais et du blé dedans, ou l'apport en protéine est trop fort, ou il y a trop de graisse... bref un vrai casse-tête. Le prix m'importe peu je veux juste lui apporté ce qu'il faut pour qu'elle soit en bonne santé !

acana, orijen, towt st toutes au minimum a 32% de protéines donc pas pour ma Fastoche. 

Je viens de m'arrêter sur 2 autres marques qui se rapprochent un peu mais je voudrais savoir ce que vous en pensez :

Wolf of wilderness sunny glade poulet
*Ingrédients :
viande fraîche de poulet (41 %), morceaux de pommes de terre (déshydratées), protéine de volaille (16 %, déshydratée et hydrolysée), protéine de cerf (4 %, déshydratée), pulpe de betterave déshydratée (désucrée), graines de lin, graisse de volaille, levure de bière (déshydratée), chlorure de sodium, œuf (déshydraté), fruits des bois (0,3 %, déshydratés : cranberries, groseilles, framboises, baies de sureau), herbes (0,2 %, déshydratées : armoise, millepertuis, ortie, camomille, achillée, tussilage, racine de pissenlit), extrait de levure de bière (déshydratée, = 0,2 % β-glucane et mannane-oligosaccharides), pomme (déshydratée), inuline de chicorée (0,1 %), huile de saumon, huile de tournesol
+ tous les additifs nutritionnel 
Composants analytiques:

**1 kg






*
*protéines brutes
graisses brutes
fibres brutes
cendres brutes
calcium
phosphore
sodium

25.0 %
15.5 %
2.5 %
7.8 %
1.35 %
0.9 %
0.4 %


*









NAKYTA VIP 
Composition:  20% Viande de poulet déshydratée,  viande fraîche de poulet (20% en base en fraiche), flocons de pommes de terre, farine d'amarante, 6% graisse de poulet, protéines de pomme de terre, 5% de protéines de poulet hydrolysées, 4%  foie de poulet hydrolysée, pulpe de betterave, huile de saumon, pommes pressées, levure de bière, chlorure de sodium, feuilles de persil, achillée, myriophylle, aubépine, tilleul, racine de livèche,  racines de chicorée, algues de Chlorella, fructo-oligosaccharides.

humidité 17%, protéines brutes 26%, matières grasses brutes 14%, fibres brutes 2%, cendres brutes 7%, calcium 1%, phosphore 0,8%.

merci de vos réponses

----------


## dedel

je ne vois pas du tout le rapport entre le fort taux de protéines et le manque d'activité de ta chienne
la 1ère chose à faire ce serait plutôt de vérifier si elle n'a pas de l'arthrose. De toute façon, vu son âge et son poids, je pense qu'il lui faudrait une complémentation en chondroprotecteurs si ce n'est pas déjà le cas

----------


## MyloO

d'après les recherches et après plusieurs questions posées a différents professionnels la conclusion est la même plus le taux de protéine est élevé plus le corps à des difficulté à l'assimiler et surtout les reins donc il faut un effort physique pour puiser dans les réserves et donc assimiler cette protéine alors que si le chien est plutôt un chien calme les reins et le corps devra travailler 3fois plus pour assimiler correctement les protéines et donc fatigue beaucoup plus l'organisme.

L'ostéopathe qui l'a vu le mois derniers ns a signaler aucun problème d'arthrose et qu'elle était plutôt en bonne santé pour un chien de son âge, et elle n'est pas du tout en surpoid car elle est très haute au garrot elle est parfaite niveau rapport taille et poids 

Après je n'ai fais aucune étude canine c'est pour cela que je m'adresse à ce site et que je continu sans cesse à chercher une bonne alimentation. je vais me renseigner sur le complément que tu m'as parlé et sinon en ce qui concerne ces 2 marques laquelle vs parait la meilleur ?

----------


## dedel

le chien étant un carnivore, ses reins sont conçus pour assimiler les protéines ANIMALES, il y a encore des véto pour dire que les protéines c'est mauvais pour les reins (oui, chez l'humain, trop de protéines fatiguent les reins mais ce n'est le cas chez le chien) mais c'est la 1ère fois que j'entends que ça rend les chiens inactifs.

L'arthrose ne touche pas que les chiens en surpoids (même si c'est un facteur aggravant) par contre les grandes races y sont plus sensibles

Pour les croquettes :
la 1ère : protéines de => pour moi ça veut dire sous produits donc non, et taux de glucides très élevés
la 2ème est mieux
mais les deux ont un taux assez élevé de glucides je trouve,
à voir avec les spécialistes

----------


## MyloO

mouarf... après quelques recherche sur une dizaine de site et en regardant bien la composition des différents chondroprotecteurs qui sont sur le marché cela ne me donne pas du tout l'envie de lui en donner...

1èrement parce qu'il s'agit d'anti inflammatoire et je suis anti médicament, anti chimie et je ne prends déjà aucun médicament pour moi ce n'est donc pas pour en donner à ma chienne qui ne présente aucun symptôme.

2èment d'après plusieurs recherches il n'y a aucune preuve comme quoi c'est efficace bien au contraire étant bourré encore de pleins de molécules chimiques et de sous produits cela empoisonne nos bêbetes.

a moins qu'il y est un complément 100% naturel peut-être que je lui donnerai mais je n'en ai pas trouvé encore...

----------


## MyloO

[QUOTE=dedel;2988731]le chien étant un carnivore, ses reins sont conçus pour assimiler les protéines ANIMALES, il y a encore des véto pour dire que les protéines c'est mauvais pour les reins (oui, chez l'humain, trop de protéines fatiguent les reins mais ce n'est le cas chez le chien) mais c'est la 1ère fois que j'entends que ça rend les chiens inactifs.

je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que les chiens sont des carnivores (Je lui fais d'ailleurs souvent moi même des gamelles RAW feeding qui d'ailleurs sont très bien assimilées beaucoup mieux que les croquettes forte en protéines - certifié par ses selles - malheureusement étant en déplacement souvent je ne peux le faire au quotidien) mais il ne faut pas oublié que cela fait plus d'un siècle que ce sont des animaux maintenant domestiqué et non sauvage et qu'ils mangent des croquettes sèche depuis tout ce temps et que donc comme toute espèce le corps s'est d'adapté, il s'est transformé l'estomac a modifié les enzimes et c'est pour cela qu'aujourd'hui tous les chiens ne supporte pas aussi bien que normalement il le devrait les croquettes en fort taux de protéines. 

quand aux 2 types de croquettes c'est que j'ai trouvé aussi que le taux de glucides étaient élevés mais je n'ai pas trouvé une seule marque plus basse que 14%. si tu en as une je suis preneuse !!

----------


## MyloO

[QUOTE=dedel;2988731]le chien étant un carnivore, ses reins sont conçus pour assimiler les protéines ANIMALES, il y a encore des véto pour dire que les protéines c'est mauvais pour les reins (oui, chez l'humain, trop de protéines fatiguent les reins mais ce n'est le cas chez le chien) mais c'est la 1ère fois que j'entends que ça rend les chiens inactifs.

je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que les chiens sont des carnivores (Je lui fais d'ailleurs souvent moi même des gamelles RAW feeding qui d'ailleurs sont très bien assimilées beaucoup mieux que les croquettes forte en protéines - certifié par ses selles - malheureusement étant en déplacement souvent je ne peux le faire au quotidien) mais il ne faut pas oublié que cela fait plus d'un siècle que ce sont des animaux maintenant domestiqué et non sauvage et qu'ils mangent des croquettes sèche depuis tout ce temps et que donc comme toute espèce le corps s'est d'adapté, il s'est transformé l'estomac a modifié les enzimes et c'est pour cela qu'aujourd'hui tous les chiens ne supporte pas aussi bien que normalement il le devrait les croquettes en fort taux de protéines. 

quand aux 2 types de croquettes c'est que j'ai trouvé aussi que le taux de glucides étaient élevés mais je n'ai pas trouvé une seule marque plus basse que 14%. si tu en as une je suis preneuse !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oups désolée il y a eut un bug le message c'est envoyé en double.. 

et juste pour compléter ce n'est pas qu'elle est devenue inactive mais par rapport à il y a 6 mois (dc depuis le changement de croquettes) on sent qu'elle est encore plus calme qu'avant..

sachant qu'on ne peut faire confiance aux vétérinaires puisqu'a chaque fois ils ns disent l'inverse de ce qu' on peut lire sur ce forum, qui sont les spécialistes auprès desquels se fier alors ?

----------


## dedel

L'arrivée massives des croquettes date de bien moins d'un siècle, et même si c'était le cas, ce n'est rien en terme d'évolution.

14% de glucides c'est bien, sur les croquettes que tu nous montres c'est près de 35%
Pour les chondro, faut différencier un médicament anti inflammatoire (type metacam, à utiliser en cas de grosses crises douloureuses) et l'effet anti inflammatoire de certaines molécules (notamment des plantes). Les chondro sont des compléments alimentaires, pas des médicaments.

----------


## MyloO

ok ms la encore il y a tellement de marque différente dont la compo diffère beaucoup que cela va être encore une nouvelle fois un casse tête pour trouver lequel est bon et efficace !! 
par contre de ce que j'ai compris les chondroprotecteurs sont l'action de la Glucosamine + la Chondroitine qui favorise la reconstitution du cartilage et dans les croquettes que j'utilise en ce moment il y a ces deux molécules dans la composition en taux plutôt élevé par rapport a d'autre donc pour moi il n'est peut être pas nécessaire d'en rajouter qu'en penses tu ?

et en ce qui concerne le taux de glucides, il n'est pas mentionné sur le paquet ? il faut donc le calculer ? si oui comment ? parce que du coup j'ai confondu avec le taux de lipides.. 

merci de ton aide  :Smile:

----------


## lvallau

*Bonjour tout le monde
Mon chien 3 ans mande du wolfood wild prairie , je souhaiterais savoir ce que vous en pensez , ce que l on pourrait changer pour qu'il fasse moins "caca" lol  , 3 fois par jour pour 275 g de croquette
Merci d'avance


COMPOSITION :*
Poulet  déshydraté, poisson blanc déshydraté, pois, pois chiches, lentilles, graisse de poulet (conservée avec des tocophérols naturels =vit E), amidon de tapioca, ovoproduits, graines de lin, tomates séchées, levure de bière, cartilage de poulet, poulet hydrolysé, huile de menhaden (famille du hareng), celeri, persil, farine luzerne laitue, cresson, épinards, varech, chondroitine, glucosamine, cranberry (ou canneberge), myrtilles extrait de yucca, ferment lactobacillus acidophilus, fructo-oligo-saccharide (FOS).

*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES :* Protéines brutes =  32 % matières grasses brutes =  18% cellulose brute = 4% cendres brutes = 7.%  
ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS : Vitamine A = 15000 UI / kg Vitamine D3 = 1000 UI / kg Vitamine E = 90 UI / kg Méthionine = 1900mg/kg Chlorure de choline = 260 mg / kg L-lysine = 760 mg/kg Inuline = 310 mg / kg L-carnitine = 12.5 mg / kg Sulfate ferreux / fer protéinate = 67 mg / kg Sulfate de Zinc / oxyde de zinc / zinc protéinate = 105 mg / kg Oxyde de cuivre / cuivre protéinate = 14,2 mg / kg Manganèse Sulfate / protéinate de manganèse = 26 mg / kg Oxyde manganeux = 1,38 mg / kg
ADDITIFS TECHNOLOGIQUES : Lécithine = 5000 mg / kg. Antioxygéne = extraits de tocophérols tirés d'huile végétale (1b306i) = 125 mg/kg

----------


## Izumi

Bonjour,
Mon chihuahua ne veut plus manger ses croquettes "Acana adult small breed" et j'aimerais bien changer, j'ai une liste de croquettes mais ce qui me dérange c'est le taux de centre qui est relativement élevé même si le taux de protéines est bon et que le taux de glucides est bas.
J'aime bien la compo des AMIKINOS REFERENCE mais le taux de cendre est de 9% comparé à 7% pour les acana mais les autres taux sont bon.
De plus je ne connais pas la dimensions de ses croquettes et j'ai peur qu'elle soit un peu trop grosse pour mon petit chien.
Merci pour vos avis et conseils.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Les chondroprotecteurs sont issus de cartilages et autres coquilles de crustacés je ne vois pas en quoi c'est chimique ... perso je prend CHONDROSTEO et  j'en donne à mon grand chien quand il est en crise (en adaptant grosso modo la possologie, c'est deux cachets par jour pour un humain adulte donc 52 kg, il en fait 40 ... et çà marche du feu de dieu, comme pour mon mari et moi même

----------


## lili-vanille

Pour info, une ostéopathe m'avait dit qu'on donnait la même dose pour un chien de 30 kilos et un humain de 60.  ::

----------


## almate

Bonjour tout le monde!

Ma Groenendael âgée de 3 ans a été diagnostiquée épileptique depuis un peu plus d'un mois.
Elle est sous traitement. 
J'ai discuté avec la vétérinaire neurologue qui la suit et elle m'a conseillé de me diriger vers des croquettes sans céréales ou peu, le but étant de bien diminuer le taux de glucides.
Actuellement elle mange des Josera Active, et en parcourant ce topique, je me suis rendue compte que c'était vraiment pas terrible.

Pour ma louloute je pensais à prendre des croquettes Applaws Lite Adult poulet ou bien les Purizon.
Qu'en pensez-vous, sachant que le traitement va la faire grossir car elle va réclamer plus à manger..
Sur le site NCLN, on m'a conseillé le Fitness Light de Woolfood, mais je trouve le pourcentage de glucides encore élevé.


Si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneuse.

Un grand merci à vous pour votre aide

----------


## Poupoune 73

les aliments "light" de qualité ne courent pas les rues :/
acana light&fit, acana senior, orijen senior, applaws lite ou senior, wolfood, maxima grain free senior de cotecnica... à ma connaissance on a fait le tour

----------


## Azoth

NCLN m'avait conseillé ces deux là 
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd464ma10.html
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd21ma10.html
j'ai pris les balance, et bien elle a même perdu du poids notre mamie

----------


## twinky

Bonjour, 

J'ai une petite question.
J'ai deux chiens un de 9 ans et une de 3.
Ils mangent depuis toujours des Hill's light chien medium.
Hors, dehors ils cherchent à bouffer tout ce qu'ils trouvent (un rapport?)
Par ailleurs celui de 9 ans devrait doucement passer aux senior, du coup, que puis je donner pour que cela aille aux deux?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai une petite question.
> J'ai deux chiens un de 9 ans et une de 3.
> Ils mangent depuis toujours des Hill's light chien medium.
> Hors, dehors ils cherchent à bouffer tout ce qu'ils trouvent (un rapport?)
> Par ailleurs celui de 9 ans devrait doucement passer aux senior, du coup, que puis je donner pour que cela aille aux deux?


quelque chose de plus adapté à leur nature de carnivore?  parce que franchement la compo sur zooplus est effrayante:

*blé, farine de gluten de maïs, maïs*, farine de poulet (16 %) et farine de dinde, *farine de son*, cellulose, pulpe de tomate, hydrolysat de protéines, graisses animales, graines de lin, pulpe de betterave déshydratée, huile de noix de coco, minéraux, L-lysine, carottes déshydratées, acide lipoïque, L-carnitine, vitamines, taurine, oligoéléments et bêta-carotène, avec des antioxydants naturels (mélange de tocophérols).

le 1er ingrédient carné arrive en 4e position  et je sais pas où ils trouvent leur 37% de glucides parce que moi j'arrive à bien plus que ça 

TOUS les chiens ont besoin d'un aliment riche en protéines ANIMALES. donc pour bien choisir:
ingrédients CARNES et DESHYDRATES dans les 1ers ingrédients (certains trichent en mettant la viande fraiche en 1er, mais elle perd env 60% de son volume sous forme de croquettes)
25% de protéines grand minimum, d'origine animale
Ca/P le + proche possible de 1

muzarègne avait réalisé un post-it très bien fait:
ALIMENTATION : comment choisir ?

----------


## Azoth

sans relancer le débat
car pas encore envie de me faire insulter


le ratio ne doit pas du tout être le plus proche de 1

Si vraiment vous êtes motivés, lisez ceci, c'est très clair, juste et "officiel"
deux liens qu'on m'a transmis, c'est long mais ultra intéressant et complets. Puis écrit par des pro.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...00578-0029.pdf

http://www.vetodescoudreaux.fr/Publi...aspx?item=1529

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ben si tu relances le débat  :: 

Le rapport Ca/P le plus proche de 1 (tout en restant supérieur, jamais inférieur) c'est POUR LES CHIOTS DE GRANDE RACE EN CROISSANCE.

Pour un chien adulte = entre 1 et 2 acceptable, idéal= autour de 1,2, chiots petite race / lice allaitante = 1,4
Les documents que tu as linkés ne contredisent pas ça, ils n'abordent pas les spécificités de la croissance des grandes races.

----------


## Azoth

ce tableau m'a bien guidé sur les marques idéales, dont josera ne fait pas partie



Je pense du coup acheter les ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE et faire la transition sur 3 semaines

----------


## vans

Humm j'aime pas du tout ce tableau de comparaison. Il veut rien dire. Chacun doit comparer les différents taux et compo selon les besoins de son chien et ses priorités. Pour une personne la croquette X peut etre noté 18/20 et une autre seulement 10/20.

----------


## Azoth

oulaaaaaa lol je n'ai mis qu'un seul tableau, je le trouvais récapitulatif. Ce seul tableau ne suffit pas à choisir 
il est très cohérent ce tableau, ils se donnent bcp de mal sur cette page facebook.

----------


## vans

Je dis pas ça contre toi ^^
Juste que je n'aime pas le faite de classer des croquettes de la sorte. Beaucoup de personne vont prendre ce tableau et choisir la mieux noté sans se poser la question de ce qu'il y dedans et surtout si sa conviendra à son chien. 
Il y a un autre groupe facebok beaucoup mieux que celui-ci. Il est basé sur la réflexion personnelle que l'on fait sur une croquette. C'est plus scolaire donc beaucoup plus enrichissant.

----------


## Zouzoune

Bonjour,
Mon chien de 9 ans était au proplan optiage, je l'ai passé au acana senior. La transition s'est bien passée mais les croquettes sont trop grosses et il ne court pas après. Que pensez-vous des acana small breed?
PAr avance merci

----------


## vans

As-tu essayé de les réhydrater ? Pour l'appétence, tu peux ajouter un peu d'huile de poissons.
Les acana small breed adult sont bien mieux. Moins de cendre et rapport Ca/P plus faible.

----------


## Zouzoune

Merci Vans!! J'ai mis de l'huile de saumon mais ça ne passe pas! Je vais essayer les small breed adult;

----------


## allysha

http://blog.bouvier-suisse.com/diarr...ource=facebook

----------


## didouille

Bonjour

Savez vous si on peut trouver les croquettes Blue Wilderness (et non wolf of wilderness) en France?
J ai l impression que non.....

Merci!

Autre question :je voulais tester acana et orijen large puppy mais les contenances sont enormes pr tester (1ere contenance dispo 11kg ou 6kg pr orijen). Pensez vous que pour avoir idee de la tolerance, je pourrais prendre des paquets de 2kg en puppy "normal"?  Les compo sont proches, c est pr ca

----------


## Azoth

voilà une semaine que je teste les ORIJEN LARGE PUPPY, 75g et 225g des anciennes, ils adorent et se jettent dessus! je met de l'ultra levure en préventif, pas une seule selles liquides pour le moment mais je suis qu'au premier quart. Elles sont biens noires parcontre!
lundi je passe à 50/50 

Didouille, je ne sais pas où tu as trouvé des paquets de 2kg d'orijen, mais si la compo est la même y'a pas de soucis?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Humm j'aime pas du tout ce tableau de comparaison. Il veut rien dire. Chacun doit comparer les différents taux et compo selon les besoins de son chien et ses priorités. Pour une personne la croquette X peut etre noté 18/20 et une autre seulement 10/20.


oui je pense être sur le groupe dont tu parles et j'ai d'ailleurs quitté l'ancien groupe, je trouvais le monsieur hyper agressif avec certaines personnes qui ne demandaient qu'à bien faire..
Du coup, j'hésite à retirer ce tableau de la page, qu'en penses tu?

----------


## didouille

Coucou
J ai trouvé les versions puppy "normal" en sachet de 2kg sur croquette*and.
J ai commandé et on verra ce que ca donne! Les taux en Ca et P sont plus elevés de 0,1 par rapport au large, mais pr faire un test avec 2kg et sachant que le setter est considéré comme normal +++, je me dis que ca devrait le faire pr tester! J espere qu elle va en supporter au moins une des 2 marques!

----------


## Azoth

si vous continuez orijen, sur le site petsonic elles sont moins chères

----------


## Quaraba

Pour info , Sur petsonic: - 15% sur le grain free jusqu'au 10 septembre

----------


## didouille

Merci pr l info je ne connaissais pas ce site!
Par contre, je viens de regarder et les produits acana et orijen semblent indispo pendant 15 jours. Pas de regrets du coup

----------


## Quaraba

Pour commander, il ne faut jamais le faire à la dernière minute. Je commande toujours quand il ne reste qu'un seul sac. Mais bien souvent, ils livrent 8 jours après.

----------


## Azoth

oui, ce sont deux marques qui mettent du temps à venir! 15 jours à chaque fois pour mes deux commandes d'orijen sur petsonic.
Ou alors tu passes sur "nourrir comme la nature" mais tu vas le payer vraiment plus cher. c'est vraiment si tu n'as pas pu anticiper

----------


## didouille

Je n'étais pas spécialement pressée, mais quand je commande, j'aime bien recevoir vite mes colis 
Première fois que je commande avec Croquetteland : expédition ultra-rapide, et j'aurai dû recevoir mon colis dès le lendemain de ma commande, avant 13h, mais ça c'était si on pouvait compter sur TNT ...  TNT = nul de chez nul! Ils ne sont pas passés chez moi pour me livrer, ne m'ont pas donné d'infos, ne m'ont pas déposé d'avis de passage ou bien même appelée, non, ils sont allés directement dans un relais colis, alors que je poireautais depuis 8h chez moi juste pour ce colis.
Bref, je retenterai peut-être croquetteland (qui a pu me dire dans quel relais était mon colis) mais plus de livraison TNT!!! (ou bien sinon, comme d'hab, je fais une livraison sur mon lieu de travail, où là bizarrement, on a jamais de surprise sur les livraisons......).

En terme de prix, petsonic est intéressant pour les orijen, pour les acana on les trouve au même prix presque chez zooplus et quasi pareil je crois que chez croquetteland.
Mais c'est sûr qu'avec un code -15% c'est plus intéressant!! Petsonic, c'est un site sérieux? J'ai toujours fait zooplus  C'est dommage que le code ne soit valable que jusqu'au 10/09, je n'aurai jamais le temps de faire une transition correcte en croquette et de savoir si elle les tolère bien pour prendre un gros paquet..!!

----------


## Quaraba

C'est moins cher sur petsonic si on guette les promos ou "jours sans taxes" pour orijen et acana.
Là avec -15% sur le grain free: cela me fait 2 sacs de 11.4kg à recevoir à 59.90 euros l'unité (livraison comprise) en orijen adult poulet.
Après en terme de livraison, je ne fais pas attention car la personne livre au boulot donc peu importe l'heure.

----------


## didouille

croquettes reçues depuis 5 jours! J'ai commencé la transition doucement et j'en suis aujourd'hui à 60% ancienne croquettes + le reste en mélange acana et orijen.
Elle semble les supporter, sauf... qu'elle a des flatulences odorantes , pas tout le temps mais un peu chaque jour. Vous aussi vous avez eu ca?
Elle en avait un peu avec ses toutes premières croquettes, puis plus avec les hill's, mais je soupçonne (et qqpart j'espère que c'est ça) que les hill's lui donne des réactions cutanées.
Là, acana et/ou orijen, lui donne des flatulences odorantes, à voir d'ici qq jours ce que ça donne. J'aurai préféré qu'elle supporte les acana car moins protéinées (c'est un chiot de 8 mois), mais à relire les compos, je me demande si les acanas n'ont pas trop de lentilles/petits pois, et les 2 ont du chou.

----------


## MuzaRègne

C'est du à l'adaptation de la flore intestinale, on peu donner des probiotiques pour aider (j'aime bien Enteromicro personnellement, mais il coûte cher - normal il est mieux que les fortiflora ou autre, plus complet = plusieurs souches bactériennes + prébiotiques en plus).

----------


## Azoth

Je n'ai eu aucunes flatulences malodorante, d'ailleurs, je ne les entends pas péter....  
Je suis toujours sur du 50% josera et 50% orijen, vu qu'il me reste pas mal de josera je fais durer plus longtemps cette étape là, et ça se passe bien. Parcontre à chaque ration, une gélule ouverte d'ultra levure dans la gamelle.

Ils ont vu l’ostéopathe jeudi matin, je ne trouvais pas la femelle "carré" et en fait si... ils sont déjà bien musclé et les muscles sont tendus mais avec les roulés boulés qu'ils se font.... alors je les habitue à un petit massage le soir, histoire de détendre un peu au niveau du dos et du bassin. 
Ils ont 6 mois aujourd'hui, je vais prendre une tite consult' véto pour avoir un avis médical sur la femelle quand même, j'aimerais pas passer à côté d'une dysplasie. 

Pourquoi souhaites tu mélanges acana et orijen déjà??

Petsonic, très sérieux, j'ai d'ailleurs fais une grosse commande hier car y'avait une belle réduction sur les orijen large puppy.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tiens je viens de retourner sur le site petsonic,
ça vaut le coup de regarder tous les jours lol
hier les 2x 11.4 kg étaient à 111€ au lieu de 231€ et là elles sont à 117! 6€ de + qu'hier 
*** ne regrette pas d'avoir passé commande hier lol ***

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et niveau transporteur, je prend toujours GLS, pas eu de soucis encore 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah et pour les gélules d'ultra levure (biocodex) il vaut mieux ne pas les ouvrir pour une meilleure efficacité

----------


## dedel

Muza : tu le prends où l'enteromicro ?

----------


## didouille

Merci pr vous avis!
Pr les probiotiques je veux bien savoir ou les acheter. Par contre là elle est sous antibio pour conjonctivites, digestif et peau (initialement c etait que pour conjonctivite mais ca a agit coté digestif car elle faisait bcp de selles).

Pr le melange c etait pr 2 raisons : le prix et orijen sont tres proteinées. Meme si ce n est pas un gd chien, c est qd meme un normal +++ donc j aurai voulu couper les orijen avec autre chose. Les hills, elle les supporte bien mais j espere que ce sont elles la cause de ses pb cutanés. Alors sinon il faudrait que je trouve de bonnes croquettes au poisson (a ce qui parait les chiens sont moins allergiques" au poisson qu a la viande).

----------


## Quaraba

Jamais eu de soucis avec petsonic et j'ai réceptionné la commande plus tôt que prévu. 15 jours annoncés le 6 septembre et reçu hier les orijen.

----------


## MuzaRègne

dedel : chez le véto, mais tu trouves moins cher sur le web je pense.

----------


## Azoth

Orijen puppy large commandées dimanche, donc et ....... reçues ce matin!!!!! cc'est bien la 1ere fois que ça met 5 jours!
deux colis abîmés mais le paquet orijen est tellement épais qu'ils sont intacts 
contente de petsonic

----------


## didouille

-15% à nouveau sur Petsonic, alors je viens de passer commande pour orijen... !! j'espère recevoir le colis chez moi et en bon état  :Smile:  je vous dirais!
Sinon j'ai passé commande hier sur croquetteland avec livraison tnt cette fois-ci au boulot. Commande bien reçue au boulot auj!  :Smile: 
TNT vers chez moi, n'a juste pas envie de livrer les particuliers en fait... merci tnt, à 10€ la livraison...

----------


## Azoth

c'est abusé, dés lors qu'on veut à domicile, on le sent passer quand même.
Les points relais, me voit pas aller récupérer 60kg de croquettes, tout trimbaler tout ça  
même au taff du coup, faut avoir le boulot pratique pour entreposer 

petsonic j'ai souvent le carton un peu abîmé, car pas de poignet pour les transporter, je pense qu'ils en chient pour les manipuler lol parcontre à l’intérieur c'est toujours niquel, et j'ouvre toujours les colis avant que le gars se barre 

tu nous diras combien de temps ils ont mis

----------


## didouille

oui c'est abusé...!!
pour petsonic, vous recevez un mail pour vous dire quand le colis est expédié? histoire que je sache quand il est susceptible d'arriver..!  ::

----------


## vans

> Merci pr vous avis!
> Pr les probiotiques je veux bien savoir ou les acheter. Par contre là elle est sous antibio pour conjonctivites, digestif et peau (initialement c etait que pour conjonctivite mais ca a agit coté digestif car elle faisait bcp de selles).
> 
> Pr le melange c etait pr 2 raisons : le prix et orijen sont *tres proteinée*s. Meme si ce n est pas un gd chien, c est qd meme un normal +++ donc j aurai voulu couper les orijen avec autre chose. Les hills, elle les supporte bien mais j espere que ce sont elles la cause de ses pb cutanés. Alors sinon il faudrait que je trouve de bonnes croquettes au poisson (a ce qui parait les chiens sont moins allergiques" au poisson qu a la viande).


Qu'est ce qui te fait peur dans trop protéinées ?
Il faut mettre en parallèle les taux analytique et la compo. Il faut bien faire attention aux protéines végétales. Les protéines animales ne sont pas néfaste pour les chiens.
Ce qui peut gonfler le taux de protéine sont les pomme de terre, pois, blé, maïs, ...

----------


## Quaraba

Pour petsonic, ils mettent un lien et on peut suivre le transport du colis facilement.

----------


## mofo

Bonsoir vous pensez quoi de cette compo
Pour un petit chien senior
Essential foods 
COMPOSITION
Poulet frais et séché, canard, Saumon,truite, oeufs 78,0 % - Dont frais 45,0 %
Légumes, graines, herbes, baies, fruits, vitamines, minéraux 35,0 %

Protéines 32,0 %
Graisse   14,0 %
Minéraux  8,0 %
Eau         8,5 %
Omega6  2,2 %
Omega3  1,6 %
Calcium   1,7 %
Phosphore 1,4 %
Glucosamine 0,09 %
Chondroïtine 0,07 %

Poulet et canard frais, poulet et canard séchés, patate douce, pomme de terre, pois, saumon frais et truite, oeuf entier frais, graines de lin, germes de luzerne, foie, fibres de pois, vitamines, minéraux, MOS, FOS, glucosamine *, chondroïtine * , MSM * (*tous issus de sources naturelles), canneberge, akai, myrtille, mûrier, pomme, tomate, orange, poire, carotte, épinards, chou-fleur, algue, marigold, ginseng, thé vert, gingembre.

Merci

----------


## naboule

SVP,je cherche les meilleures marques,sans céréales,pour 1 chien nain de 9 ans fragile de l'estomac ,habitué a barfer
merci

----------


## vans

Mofo : je comprends pas, c'est quoi la vrai compo. Au dessus de la compo analytique, il y en a une et apres il y en a une aussi. 
Je trouve élevé le calcium et phosphore.

 Naboule : une petite recherche par toi même serait pas mal. Si tu ne connaît pas les bases, on peut te les donner mais te fournir une marque de croquette d'emblée n'a aucun intérêt.

----------


## naboule

ben j'ai cherché et meme presque tout lu,mais j'y connais rien puisqu'il barfait et il y a tellement de marques citées que c'est dur ...
en gros je veux quelques bonnes marques sans céréales(les meilleures peu importe le prix)  sachant qu'il est fragile de l'estomac(gastrites fréquentes)  qu'il a 9 ans qu'il est tres petit(donc croquettes pas trop grosses)et qu'il a pris du gras depuis sa castration en janvier
apres est ce qu'il faut tenir compte des croquettes normales ou seniors ou light? y'a tellement de facteurs a prendre en compte que meme en lisant tout, quand on y connait rien franchement c'est un casse-tete

----------


## didouille

Bonjour
Verdict sur orijen/acana pour mon chiot : la version puppy "normal" semblait lui aller, je suis passée sur la version puppy large plus adaptée, et là j'ai au choix, soit une crotte OK, soit une "bouse"...  ::  (j'ai en gros 1 crotte OK pour 4 bouses, désolée pour ces détails). Super! ...Et j'ai 20kg de croquettes sur les bras.

----------


## twinky

Je suis un peu perdue au milieu de toutes ces croquettes..
J'ai deux loulous
3 et 9 ans
La demoiselle est un peu dodue.

Jusque là aux Hill's light mais je veux passer à mieux.
J'ai pris Nutrivet mais même avec une transition ils ne les supportent pas très bien.
Ce sont des chiens d'environ 12kg  :: 

Je suis donc preneuse de conseils.

----------


## Azoth

> Bonjour
> Verdict sur orijen/acana pour mon chiot : la version puppy "normal" semblait lui aller, je suis passée sur la version puppy large plus adaptée, et là j'ai au choix, soit une crotte OK, soit une "bouse"...  (j'ai en gros 1 crotte OK pour 4 bouses, désolée pour ces détails). Super! ...Et j'ai 20kg de croquettes sur les bras.


ultra levure et ça ira mieux pour l'adaption
je commence a diminuer l'ultra levure et les selles restent compact

----------


## mofo

> Mofo : je comprends pas, c'est quoi la vrai compo. Au dessus de la compo analytique, il y en a une et apres il y en a une aussi. 
> Je trouve élevé le calcium et phosphore.
> 
>  Naboule : une petite recherche par toi même serait pas mal. Si tu ne connaît pas les bases, on peut te les donner mais te fournir une marque de croquette d'emblée n'a aucun intérêt.


C est la meme compo vans j ai remis au dessous le detail
Merci

----------


## didouille

je vais tenter l'ultra levure. c'est un truc qu'on trouve en pharmacie? il y a plusieurs dosages?
Apres, comme elle se retient, on se demande si ça n'est pas autre chose...?!

----------


## didouille

Bonjour

Bon ma puce ne supporte pas les orijen et acana large breed.... :: 
j'ai du coup 2x9kg de croquettes sur les bras...
Je suis donc encore à la recherche de la bonne croquette. Je pense partir sur les natyka veterinary ocean, vous avez testé?
J'élimine par déduction les croquettes avec boeuf (mal toléré en général, donc je m'y suis jamais risquée), pomme de terre, luzerne, maïs, blé, avoine. Je ne sais pas encore s'il y a d'autres ingrédients à éviter  :: 
Il y a du poulet dans toutes les croquettes testées jusque là, mais je ne suis pas certaine que ce soit un problème, et surtout on en retrouve partout, même dans les natyka ocean ^^

Si vous êtes intéressé(e)(s) par partager des sachets de croquettes, vous me dites ^^ Les conditionnements étant énormes, je risque de créer chez moi un entrepôt ^^
On m'a parlé sinon des Belcando Junior Lamb&Rice (mais présence avoine)

----------


## Azoth

comment es tu sur qu'elle ne les supporte pas du coup?

l'ultra levure tu le trouves en pharmacie, c'est des gélules à ouvrir dans la bouffe ça marche bien

Pour mes chiots de 46 et 41 kilo je peux aller jusqu'à 4 par jours selon mes vétos et aucunes constipations

Là dans la transition ils ont + de orijen que de josera, les selles étaient donc + molles, puis ça commence à  se stabiliser. Je pense que d'ici 15 jours ils seront en total orijen. Parcontre je fais une transition super longue, d'une part pour écouler les derniers sacs de josera que j'avais et d'autres part parce que jme suis dit que ça aller favoriser une bonne adaptation aux croquettes.
J'avais tester les acana au tout tout debut, avant même les josera, et ils avaient eu des diarrhées sanglantes, j'avais donc tout arrêté. Je pensais que c'était le taux de protéines qui étaient trop élevés puis j'ai quand même voulu retenter des croquettes protéinées ++ avec orijen et pour le moment je n'ai pas eu de sang dans les selles... elles sont parfois molles, mais bon, j'ai des gants en plastiques et ça passe, avec la pluie le reste est rincé 
Cela dit en ce moment, malgrés la baisse d'ultra levure et l'augmentation de la quantité d'orijen, j'ai des selles moulées, ni fermes ni molles lol

- - - Mise à jour - - -

comment es tu sur qu'elle ne les supporte pas du coup?

l'ultra levure tu le trouves en pharmacie, c'est des gélules à ouvrir dans la bouffe ça marche bien

Pour mes chiots de 46 et 41 kilo je peux aller jusqu'à 4 par jours selon mes vétos et aucunes constipations

Là dans la transition ils ont + de orijen que de josera, les selles étaient donc + molles, puis ça commence à  se stabiliser. Je pense que d'ici 15 jours ils seront en total orijen. Parcontre je fais une transition super longue, d'une part pour écouler les derniers sacs de josera que j'avais et d'autres part parce que jme suis dit que ça aller favoriser une bonne adaptation aux croquettes.
J'avais tester les acana au tout tout debut, avant même les josera, et ils avaient eu des diarrhées sanglantes, j'avais donc tout arrêté. Je pensais que c'était le taux de protéines qui étaient trop élevés puis j'ai quand même voulu retenter des croquettes protéinées ++ avec orijen et pour le moment je n'ai pas eu de sang dans les selles... elles sont parfois molles, mais bon, j'ai des gants en plastiques et ça passe, avec la pluie le reste est rincé 
Cela dit en ce moment, malgrés la baisse d'ultra levure et l'augmentation de la quantité d'orijen, j'ai des selles moulées, ni fermes ni molles lol

----------


## LANCASTER

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir hier soir une émission sur l'alimentation de nos amis à 4 pattes, eh bien, j'en ai encore froid dans le dos. J'avais bien remarqué qu'il y avait des aliments qui n'étaient pas obligatoires dans les croquettes, j'ai essayé de voir le site FONDATION ALERTE CROQUETTES, impossible de me connecter, car ce site nous aide à calculer le taux de glucide dans chaque marque.

Auriez vous également des difficultés à vous connecter sur le site pour avoir de plus amples renseignements??

----------


## vviioo

Je ne connaissais pas ce site et suite au reportage d'hier j'essaie d'y accéder sans succès...

----------


## LANCASTER

> Je ne connaissais pas ce site et suite au reportage d'hier j'essaie d'y accéder sans succès...




J'essaie depuis ce matin, sans succès, il faut être inscrite sur facebook, astagram et autres sinon rien de rien, et comme je ne suis inscrite sur aucun, eh bien, je n'ai pas la possibilité de me rendre sur ce site.

Y aurait il quelqu'un pour nous donner un lien qui fonctionne.

Merci à toutes et tous

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

728 pages saur le sujet!!!Comment s'y retrouver Je pense que cette émission va faire qu'il va y avoir un rush sur les croquettes sans céréales et que les prix exorbitants (pas à la portée de tout le monde) vont faire un bond
Que pensez-vous de quality sens??? pour chat 

Et qui peux m'indiquer une marque pour minette âgée ayant besoin de faire un régime et vivant en intérieur

C'est quand même dingue de voir la m...e que l'on propose aux animaux

Impossible d'aller sur le site également

----------


## didouille

Azoth : ils font déjà > 40kg!  ::  je pensais pas!

Sinon, elle ne semble pas supporter acana (en grande quantité = déjà 50% de sa gamelle c'est trop) et les orijen large breed, car avec les orijen puppy "normal", elle n'avait pas de problèmes de crottes (pas à ce point). En regardant la compo, dans les acana et dans les orijen large breed, il y a de la luzerne, et il n'y en a pas dans les orijen puppy "normal". Est-ce ça le problème?! Il y a aussi plus de lentilles que dans la version orijen puppy "normal".

Par contre, avec acana/orijen, elle a toujours ses soucis de peau. Ca diminue a priori, mais elle en a tjs... Du coup je ne suis pas sûre que ça lui convienne vraiment.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de voir hier soir une émission sur l'alimentation de nos amis à 4 pattes, eh bien, j'en ai encore froid dans le dos. J'avais bien remarqué qu'il y avait des aliments qui n'étaient pas obligatoires dans les croquettes, j'ai essayé de voir le site FONDATION ALERTE CROQUETTES, impossible de me connecter, car ce site nous aide à calculer le taux de glucide dans chaque marque.
> 
> Auriez vous également des difficultés à vous connecter sur le site pour avoir de plus amples renseignements??


Bonjour lancaster,
Pour calculer le taux de glucides c'est très simple, il suffit d'utiliser cette formule :
100  (% protéines + % matières grasses + % cellulose/fibres + % cendres + % humidité) = % de glucides
Je ne connais pas le site mais il doit être victime de son succès et donc inaccessible pour l'instant.

----------


## LANCASTER

> Bonjour lancaster,
> Pour calculer le taux de glucides c'est très simple, il suffit d'utiliser cette formule :
> 100  (% protéines + % matières grasses + % cellulose/fibres + % cendres + % humidité) = % de glucides
> Je ne connais pas le site mais il doit être victime de son succès et donc inaccessible pour l'instant.


Bonsoir Loupiotte,

Merci pour le calcul, mais je le connaissais déjà, par contre aucune ligne sur les étiquettes concernant le taux de glucide.

J'ai vu ORIJEN croquettes avec un taux de glucide de 20 à 25 %. Je vais les essayer pas moi mais mes 4 pattes

----------


## Quaraba

Tous les chiens ne supportent pas orijen. Il vaut mieux commencer avec une petite contenance.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Bonsoir Loupiotte,
> 
> Merci pour le calcul, mais je le connaissais déjà, par contre aucune ligne sur les étiquettes concernant le taux de glucide.
> 
> J'ai vu ORIJEN croquettes avec un taux de glucide de 20 à 25 %. Je vais les essayer pas moi mais mes 4 pattes


Je crois qu'il n'est jamais indiqué, sûrement parce que souvent il est énorme ! 
Mais du coup si vous connaissez la formule je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous vouliez accéder au site pour une aide au calcul du taux de glucides ?

----------


## LANCASTER

> Je crois qu'il n'est jamais indiqué, sûrement parce que souvent il est énorme ! 
> Mais du coup si vous connaissez la formule je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous vouliez accéder au site pour une aide au calcul du taux de glucides ?



Je viens d'y accéder mais pour y lire les croquettes les mieux et sans danger pour nos amis à 4 pattes car il y a sur ce site un classement. Il faut taper ALERTES CROQUETTES

Pour le calcul des glucides je connaissais, mais il n'est jamais mentionné sur les étiquettes c'est bien la seule ligne qu'ils ne veulent ABSOLUMENT PAS MENTIONNE car beaucoup d'entre nous seraient enclins à voir d'autres croquettes. 

Je passe un temps fou dans les rayons d'alimentation pour moi connaissant les bons et les mauvais E. et autres, et il y en a, donc si sur un paquet pour animaux cette ligne était mentionnée cela éviterait en plus de faire encore un calcul.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ce classement "Alertes Croquettes" est très critiqué, personnellement je ne m'y fierais pas ... On en avait parlé sur le topic croquettes chats je crois.

----------


## Azoth

> Azoth : ils font déjà > 40kg!  je pensais pas!
> 
> Sinon, elle ne semble pas supporter acana (en grande quantité = déjà 50% de sa gamelle c'est trop) et les orijen large breed, car avec les orijen puppy "normal", elle n'avait pas de problèmes de crottes (pas à ce point). En regardant la compo, dans les acana et dans les orijen large breed, il y a de la luzerne, et il n'y en a pas dans les orijen puppy "normal". Est-ce ça le problème?! Il y a aussi plus de lentilles que dans la version orijen puppy "normal".
> 
> Par contre, avec acana/orijen, elle a toujours ses soucis de peau. Ca diminue a priori, mais elle en a tjs... Du coup je ne suis pas sûre que ça lui convienne vraiment.


c'est chiant ce problème de croquettes.... en belgique ils font une prise de sang qui met en évidence les allergies du chien.... j'avais lu ça sur facebook, une page sur les DA, plusieurs proprio faisaient ça... faudrait se renseigner?
du coup tu arrêtes les acana et utilise que les orijen puppy? 


là ils sont à 90% orijen et une gélule d'ultra levure ouverte à chaque repas, c'est à dire une le matin et une le soir, j'ai des selles top 
c'est majoré par le fait qu'on a enfin réussi à trouver le ttt qui convient pour les vermifuger. C'est phénoménal le changement depuis ce vermifuge, ils profitent mieux, de belles selles, suis ravie! on a enfin chassé ces saloperies! 
Oui déjà 40kg, et sont loin d'être en surpoids à cause des vers, là je touve qu'ils font moins "poulains anorexiques" lol je ne les ai pas encore mesuré au garot mais je pense qu'ils ont finit de grandir, ils vont peut-être s'étoffer un peu mais je ne pense pas qu'ils seront si gros que prévu.... personne n'arrive à se positionner lool

----------


## didouille

A l'âge adulte Azoth ils vont peser combien? J'espère qu'ils se comportent mieux que la mienne en laisse ^^

Sinon je croise les doigts, touche du bois et tout ce que l'on veut, depuis qq jours ma puce semble enfin supporter le mélange Acana/Orijen large breed puppy (35/65).
Par contre elle a encore ses soucis de peau mais moins qu'avant et elle se gratte moins qu'avant. On va aussi changer les friandises qu'on lui donnait (nutrivet poisson et je ne sais plus quoi) par ses croquettes. De toute façon, on lui donne presque plus de friandises.
Si elle mange les 18kg restants de croquettes, après je ne sais pas si je la repasse sur du puppy normal (qu'elle supportait mieux) ou si je la laisse sur ça. Bref, j'ai encore un peu de temps pour réfléchir, mais il va falloir que j'anticipe quand meme! :: 
Les belcando m'attirent un peu pour à terme, pour limiter le potentiel "trop" d'apport de protéines des orijen, et si ses soucis de peau ne passe pas.

----------


## Azoth

c'est du soucis!!!
je pense rester sur orijen si cela fonctionne sinon je pense que je laisse tomber cette histoire de croquettes lol ras le bol 
on part sur l'idée que la femelle fera aux alentours de 60 kg et le mâle un peu plus.... mais ils pourront faire que 50kg, pas facile de savoir! selon a personne qui les regarde, je n'ai pas les mm avis 
En laisse c'est une horreur, ils sont très sages, mais dés qu'il y a d'autres chiens c'est laborieux! d'ailleurs je ne les fais plus tenir par des enfants. ils vont à l'éducation canine quand je peux mais c'est pas constant à cause de mes horaires 

pour les problèmes de peau, c'est son poils qui n'est pas beau c'est ça? car l'huile de poisson à l'air top! et moi je rajoute des oeufs crus, pour la tienne un par semaine suffirait, ça fait un beau poils!

----------


## didouille

60kg !! déjà avec les 20kg de la mienne j'en prends plein le bras et le dos par moment, j'ose pas imaginer avec 40-60kg en présence d'autres chiens  ::  Mais bon si après ils sont calmes le reste de la sortie.

Pour ces soucis de peau, on lui donne des omega 3&6, alors elle a un poil magnifique, mais c'est sa peau le soucis : elle fait des croutes, des boutons, ...Comme elle fait aussi des conjonctivites (on tente un 2eme traitement pour ça) et que ces selles n'étaient pas top pendant un moment (même avant la transition orijen/acana), le véto pense qu'elle est "très" sensible et que ça passera avec l'âge (elle a 8 mois). On espère, car du coup pour les protections tiques/puces je n'ose pas lui mettre de produit en application cutanée ni de colliers seresto, c'est dommage car du coup j'ai le choix entre nexgard, bravecto (véto je ne lui en donnerai jamais) ou simparica et je pense que ce n'est pas bcp mieux pour elle...

----------


## Azoth

s'ils font 50kg ce sera tant mieux lol
Ils sont calmes le reste, mais bon....  ils sont hypers bêtes, pleins d'amour mais ils comprennent vraiment pas vite quoi... 
ah pour les insecticides c'est chaud.. j'ai toujours pu utiliser les pipettes advantix, les comprimés sur trois mois je ne suis pas fan... Me demande comment ils peuvent être efficaces 3 mois... dans ton cas c'est casse pieds, tu n'as pas vraiment le choix....

Parfois je me dis qu'en voulant trop bien faire on les rends "malades"
C'est la 1ere fois que je me prends autant la tête pour des chiens (croquettes, activités, encas, "éducation, etc...) et je trouve que ça me donne des chiens fragiles... je sais pas.. ils doivent sentir que je suis inquiète facilement etc etc..
Pour tout les autres, j'étais moins "précieuse" et ils étaient du coup moins "dépendants" et "fragiles".... Me suis pas améliorée en vieillissant pour ceux là lol
y'a toujours un truc qui va pas, un vomit un jour, une boiterie le lendemain, des selles liquides l'autre jour etc etc

----------


## lénou

> des oeufs crus


 Bon pour eux des oeufs crus?

----------


## Sydolice

Il y a trop de pages sur ce post ! On ne pourrais pas en refaire un ?

----------


## Azoth

> Bon pour eux des oeufs crus?


vaut mieux donner que le jaune.
j'aurais du préciser, pardon.

cette page est assez complète sur le sujet 
https://chien.ooreka.fr/astuce/voir/...-pour-le-chien

----------


## Poupoune 73

jaune cru + coquille, blanc cuit (risque de diahrée + anti vit E)

----------


## Azoth

ah la coquille je ne savais pas

----------


## Pauline39

Bonjour,

J'ai une chienne nina de 4 mois et demi et je lui donne des croquettes hills science plan sauf que après mettre renseigner sur les croquette il s'avers qu'elle ne sont pas top.

J'ai donc comparer sur internet se que je trouvais et arrêter mon choix sur les croquettes acana puppy et junior.
Qu'en pensez vous? sont elle trop proteiné?

merci d'avance,

----------


## cleosy

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J'avais épluché ce post il y a plusieurs années pour choisir les Acana Light & Fit pour mes deux petites chiennes qui avaient tendance à grossir. Depuis tout allait bien.
La plus vieille, 13 ans estimés, a un peu trop d'urée à présent et le véto me suggère de passer sur une gamme spéciale séniors avec quelques échantillons de royal canin et proplan.
Du coup.... je suis à nouveau perdue dans la jungle des croquettes. Sauriez-vous m'indiquer les gammes qui pourraient convenir dans le cas urée + prise de poids facile ? Ou au moins les paramètres à contrôler dans les compositions ? A l'époque je vérifiais surtout le taux de matières grasses et la qualité des ingrédients, mais s'il faut maintenant minimiser le taux de protéines... qu'est-ce qu'il va lui rester à manger ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## Azoth

Je peux pas vous aider, j'suis trop paumée à ce sujet.
Je cherche également à changer, mais c'est contraignant et difficile de trouver le bon.

----------


## Azoth

Pour les ultra balaise des croquettes, la marque "happy dog" a t'elle bonne réputation?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> J'avais épluché ce post il y a plusieurs années pour choisir les Acana Light & Fit pour mes deux petites chiennes qui avaient tendance à grossir. Depuis tout allait bien.
> La plus vieille, 13 ans estimés, a un peu trop d'urée à présent et le véto me suggère de passer sur une gamme spéciale séniors avec quelques échantillons de royal canin et proplan.
> Du coup.... je suis à nouveau perdue dans la jungle des croquettes. Sauriez-vous m'indiquer les gammes qui pourraient convenir dans le cas urée + prise de poids facile ? Ou au moins les paramètres à contrôler dans les compositions ? A l'époque je vérifiais surtout le taux de matières grasses et la qualité des ingrédients, mais s'il faut maintenant minimiser le taux de protéines... qu'est-ce qu'il va lui rester à manger ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide.


pour un vieux chien, un fort taux de protéines ANIMALES, un taux de cendres de 8% max et un rapport Ca/P le + proche possible de 1
regarde pê acana ou orijen senior, applaws lite ou senior?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Pour les ultra balaise des croquettes, la marque "happy dog" a t'elle bonne réputation?


pour la réputation je ne sais pas, mais pour la composition c'est naze: soit maîs en 1er ingrédient, soit protéines de (pas de la viande donc, plutôt une façon classe de désigner les déchets type plumes sabots etc.) soit démultiplication des ingrédients végétaux pour te faire croire qu'un ingrédient carné arrive en 1er

----------


## Azoth

Merci Poupoune73

et la marque Fitmin ?? (https://www.zoodirect.com/boutique/a...nior-1357.html)
fabriqué en république tchèque, y'a riz mais dans la composition, mais je ne veux pas du sans céréales strict car je vois bien qu'avec les orijen les selles seront toujours ultra molles si je ne complémente pas en ultra levure... je ne veux pas pomme de terre comme féculent, mais le riz. Maïs, jsais pas trop ce que ça donne..

----------


## May-May

Je  suis en pleine galère de croquettes depuis qu'ils ont arrêté la marque qu je prenais pour les chiens.

Du coup j'ai tenté plusieurs trucs (Lilou a été malades avec plusieurs marques).

Là mon choix s'est arrêté sur les True Instinct, elles ne sont pas données, mais au moins le Singe les tolère...

Au niveau de la compo ça donne quoi svp ?

*Composition:*
Poulet désossé (24%), poulet déshydraté (18%), porc déshydraté (12%), pois déshydratés, saindoux (7%) (stabilisé avec des tocophérols naturels), farine de pois, pomme de terre déshydratée, pois chiches déshydratés, canard déshydraté (4%), dinde déshydratée (4%), hydrolysat de protéines (3,5%), ufs déshydratés (2%), huile de poisson (0,5%), minéraux, pomme déshydratée, carotte déshydratée, marc de tomates séchées, brocoli déshydraté, myrtilles déshydratées, varech déshydraté, potiron déshydraté, racine de chicorée déshydratée, romarin déshydraté. 

 

*Constituants analytiques :*
*Protéines  42 %*
*Teneur en matières grasses 22 %*
*Cellulose brute 2 %*
*Matières minérales 8 %*
*Humidité 9 %*
*Calcium 1,8 %*
*Phosphore 1,1 %*
*Sodium 0,4 %   Potassium 0,7 %    Magnésium 0,11 %*
*A.G. Oméga -3 0,3 %*
*A.G. Oméga -6 2,8 %*
Vitamine A 18.000 UI/kg
Vitamine D 1.400 UI/kg
Vitamine E 315 mg/kg
Vitamine C 245 mg/kg
Fer 201 mg/kg  Zinc 221 mg/kg  Cuivre 3.5 mg/kg  Manganèse 45 mg/kg 
Iode 1,5 mg/kg  Sélénium 1 mg/kg
Énergiemétabolisable 4.180 kcal/kg

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Merci Poupoune73
> 
> et la marque Fitmin ?? (https://www.zoodirect.com/boutique/a...nior-1357.html)
> fabriqué en république tchèque, y'a riz mais dans la composition, mais je ne veux pas du sans céréales strict car je vois bien qu'avec les orijen les selles seront toujours ultra molles si je ne complémente pas en ultra levure... je ne veux pas pomme de terre comme féculent, mais le riz. Maïs, jsais pas trop ce que ça donne..


Pareil, viande FRAICHE en 1er ingrédient pour mettre des cereales en 2e et 3e, mais une fois deshydratee pour être incorporee aux croquettes elle perd 60% de son volume
Pourquoi ne pas regarder les exclusive of gosbi?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@may may ça me parait pas trop mal

----------


## Azoth

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...1pd75ma27.html


celle ci ont l'air bien, c'est du poulet poisson riz..... et ils marquent que c'est adapté pour des junior de grande race... crois tu que pour des X dogue allemand de tout juste 7 mois ce serait pas mal? 
Merci pour ta disponibilité Poupoune!!!!!! tu dois en rassurer des proprios qui veulent bien faire lol!!!!
j'ai envi de les commander si tu penses que niveau âge ça le fera, en sachant qu'elles vont être mélangées aux Orijen large puppy qui me restent.

----------


## Tethys

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais bientôt accueillir un petit compagnon à 4 pattes de 10 semaines !
Outre tout ce qu'il faut acheter, ce qui me pose le plus de problèmes est le choix des croquettes !

Actuellement le chiot est nourri au Royal Canin que je compte changer sans trop tarder.

J'ai lu une bonne parti de ce topic et j'ai encore du mal à me décider pour une marque ou une autre.

Je souhaiterais savoir si quelqu'un peut me donner un avis sur la composition des croquettes suivantes qui sont vendues comme adaptées à tout âge :

*Composition :*Viande de poulet déshydratée (23,3%), viande fraîche de poulet (20%), pomme de terre déshydratée, pois déshydraté, graisse de poulet, pulpe de betterave, graine de lin, œufs déshydratés, protéines hydrolysées, levure, huile de poisson, carotte déshydratée, purée de tomates déshydratée, algue séchée, chlorure de sodium, glucosamine, hydroclorure de chondroïtine.


*Analyse moyenne :*Protéines brutes (min)
31,5%

Matières Grasses brutes (min)
19,5%

Fibres brutes (max)
3,5%

Cendres brutes (max)
6,5%

Humidité (max)
10%

Calcium
1,25%

Phosphore
0,95%

Magnésium
0,09%

Oméga 6
2,7%

Oméga 3
1,0%

Glucosamine
250 mg/kg

Chondroïtine
250 mg/kg

Energie Métabolisable
3 989 Kcal/kg



Vitamine A 15000 IU/kg ; Vitamine D3 1200 IU/kg ; Vitamine E 150 IU/kg ; Vitamine K 1 mg/kg ; Potassium 0,5 % ; Fer 140 mg/kg ; Iode 2 mg/kg ; Cuivre 10 mg/kg ; Zinc 45 mg/kg ; Sélénium 0.2 mg/kg ; Sodium 0,3 %

Ca me semble pas mal mais avant de commander, j'aurai bien aimé avoir confirmation que c'est une alimentation de qualité !

Merci par avance pour les éventuelles réponses  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

jamais eu de chiot donc je peux pas dire :/
mais je pense que le Dr Faure de nourrir comme la nature te répondra précisément  ::

----------


## Azoth

bonjour!
j'ai commencé les exclusive by gosbi poulet riz depuis vendredi, pas encore eu de selles molles et suis passée de 4 gélules d'ultra levure par jour à une donc pour le moment ça semble fonctionner. 
je vous tiendrais au courant!!!

----------


## Lulucilia

Coucou! Quelqu'un pourrait me dire entre les deux croquettes de cette marque celle qu'il vaut mieux choisir? Je trouve que c'est vraiment celle qui convient le mieux à mes filles, en terme de peau surtout.

Merci!

*Ingrédients:* 
Composition:Viande  de poulet déshydratée (41 %), maïs, blé, riz, graisse de poulet  (conservée avec des tocophérols), levure de bière, pommes séchées, foies  de volaille hydrolysés, huile de saumon (20gr/kg), mélange dherbes et  d'extraits de fruits (300mg/kg - romarin, moulures de raisins, curcuma,  agrumes et clous de girofle), sulfate de glucosamine (260mg/kg), sulfate  de chondroïtine (160mg/kg), mannan-oligosaccharides (150mg/kg),  fructo-oligosaccharides (100mg/kg), extrait de yucca schidigera  (100mg/kg).



*Additifs Nutritifs/kg :* 
Vitamine  A : 18.000UI, Vitamine D3 : 1.500UI, Vitamine E (alpha-tocopherol) :  600 mg, E6 Zinc (y compris la source organique) : 85 mg, E1 fer : 80 mg,  E5 Manganèse : 36 mg, E4 Cuivre (y compris la source organique) : 20  mg, Iode : 0,65mg, Selenium (y compris la source organique) : 0,25 mg



Contient des antioxydants dorigine naturelle


*Constituants analytiques:* 


Protéine brute (%) :                                26


Matières grasses brutes (%) :               15.2


Humidité (%) :                                        10


Cendres brutes (%) :                              6.4


Oméga 6 (%)                                           3.33


Cellulose brutes (%) :                              2.2


Calcium (%) :                                        1.4


Phosphore (%) :                                        1

Oméga 3 (%)                                           0.23


Sodium (%)                                        0.2




OU


*Ingrédients:* 
Composition: Viande  dagneau déshydratée (31 %), riz, protéine de riz, graisse de poulet  (conservée avec des tocophérols), pommes séchées, levure de bière, foies  de volaille hydrolysés, huile de saumon (20 gr/kg), mélange dherbes et  d'extraits de fruits (300mg/kg - romarin, moulures de raisins, curcuma,  agrumes et clous de girofle), sulfate de glucosamine (260mg/kg),  sulfate de chondroïtine (160 mg/kg), mannan-oligosaccharides (150mg/kg),  fructo-oligosaccharides (100mg/kg), extrait de yucca schidigera (100  mg/kg).
*Additifs Nutritifs/kg :* 
Vitamine  A : 20.000UI, Vitamine D3 : 1.900UI, Vitamine E (alpha-tocopherol) :  600 mg, E6 Zinc (y compris la source organique) : 85 mg, E1 fer : 80 mg,  E5 Manganèse : 36 mg, E4 Cuivre (y compris la source organique) : 20  mg, Iode : 0,65 mg, Selenium (y compris la source organique) : 0,25 mg


Contient des antioxydants dorigine naturelle



*Constituants analytiques:* 


Protéine brute (%) :                                27.5


Matières grasses brutes (%) :               19


Humidité (%) :                                        10


Cendres brutes (%) :                              6.5


Oméga 6 (%)                                           4


Cellulose brutes (%) :                              2.5


Calcium (%) :                                        1.5


Phosphore (%) :                                        1.1


Oméga 3 (%)                                           0.56


Sodium (%)                                           0.1

----------


## Quaraba

Il vaudrait mieux la deuxième ou il n'y a ni maïs, ni blé.

----------


## May-May

Bon, je suis en pleine remise en question...

Mes fauves étaient aux Gosbi Grain Free Maxi. Sauf qu'ils tout modifié...

Résultat, j'ai du changer. Sauf que depuis, c'est la catastrophe... Lilou ne supporte plus rien. J'ai testé les Wolfood, Carnilove, là j'ai testé les true instinct, au départ c'était nickel et là, ça redevient n'importe quoi (beaucoup de gaz et selles molles...).

Je vais l'emmener chez le véto histoire de vérifier que tout va bien, mais il y a des croquettes sans céréales (c'est ce qui réussi le mieux à Hiduc) qui sont adaptées aux chiens "sensibles" ?

Merci.

----------


## dedel

ici on s'est (enfin) stabilisé sur les purizon, ce sont les seules qui réussissent bien à Blitz (moins de gaz, plus de selles molles et poids stabilisé)
par contre pour Luck, on n'arrive pas à le faire grossir, c'est vraiment compliqué surtout avec l'hiver qui arrive, ça m'inquiète un peu

----------


## Azoth

depuis ce "mouvement" de changement de croquettes, je pense que beaucoup de chiens doivent avoir le système digestif en vrac 

Je crois avoir enfin trouvé, Poupounoue 73 m'a parlé des "exclusive of gosbi riz poulet", cela fait une 20taine de jour et j'ai arrêté l'ultra levure! pas de gaz bizarre, des selles pas trop mal... je continue la transition pour que ce soit bien progressif et finir le paquet d'orijen large puppy, mais ces croquettes semblent adaptées, leur convenir!

Merci poupoune73

----------


## confetti

Cela fait des années que je donne les chicken - rice de chez gosby exclusive ... et depuis quelques temps j'ai des problèmes de diarrhées sur certains chiens , surtout une où c'est récurrent .... et aussi des problèmes de démangeaisons sur deux autres ... Je me pose des questions sur la qualité des gosbi ? 

Je voudrais leur prendre les josera sans céréales , truite et omega 3 ... quelqu'un connait cette référence ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

normalement, il faut varier régulièrement les aliments donc pê que l'intolérance provient du fait qu'ils sont nourris pareil depuis des années? 4 chiens avec exclusive of gosbi chez moi dont tout le temps, les 2 autres Barfent et n'ont des croquettes qu'en dépannage, aucun souci... je donnais saumon avant de passer au poulet

----------


## confetti

En fait je donne 50% en RM le matin et 50% croquettes le soir .....

Pas d'avis pour les JOSERA sans céréales ?

----------


## Quaraba

Il y a de bons retours sur les josera sensi adult surtout pour les chiens sensibles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

la céréale est le riz

----------


## Azoth

Josera sans céréales je n'ai pas testé mais j'ai été satisfaite des autres gamme.
le sans céréales sur un chien qui a facilement des diarrhées je ne pense pas que ce soit adapté? 

Poupoune 73 tu  t'es basé sur quel tableau de proportion pour les exclusive of gosbi ?? 

Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait changer de temps en temps de croquettes! cela dit on le dit bien pour les crèmes hydratantes...

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour des aliments haut de gamme comme ça on préconise une ration de 1 à 1,2% du poids de forme pour un adulte, à adapter en fonction au fur et à mesure. sachant plus que le chien est petit, + ce ration sera élevé et vice-versé

----------


## arcos42

Bonjour a tous.

Après avoir perdu mon amstaff qui est décédé d'un foutu cancer a l'age de 12 ans je ne voulait pas reprendre d'animaux mais la maison me paraît bien vide.
Du coup j'ai craquer pour reprendre un chiot que j'aurai le 22 décembre, un petit malinois que je suis étonnamment presser d'accueillir.

Mais la question des croquettes se pose.
Mon chien é tait nourri a l'orijen mais j'ai regarder et les prix sont devenu abuser vu les conditionnement.

Du coup mon choix c'est portée sur les wolfood start energy qu'en pensez vous ?
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd415ma41.html

Ingrédients
Poulet moulu déshydraté (29%), graisse de poulet (conservé avec tocophérols = vitamine E), poisson 
blanc de mer déshydraté (29%), pois, pois cassés, poudre duf (2%), lentilles, amidon de tapioca, 
graines de lin moulues, levure de bière, tomates séchées, cartilage de poulet, arôme naturel, 
lécithine, psyllium, carbonate calcium, céleri, huile poisson menhaden, persil, méthionine, laitue, sel, 
cresson, épinard, L-lysine, glucosamine, varech, chondroïtine, extrait de yucca, ferments lactiques 
lactobacillus, FOS, choline, L-carnitine, inuline, vitamine E, vitamine C, niacine, pantothénate de 
calcium, vitamine B2, biotine, vitamine B12, vitamine B1, vitamine A, vitamine B6, acide citrique, 
vitamine D3, acide folique, fer, zinc, cuivre, manganèse, sélénium, iodate de calcium (oligoélément 
chélatés). Énergie métabolisable : 4 900 KCAL/Kg

Je vous remercie d'avance

----------


## Nicoss

Bonjour à tous j ai une golden de 3 mois actuellement nourri avec royal canin golden retriever mais me suis penché sur la composition vraiment pas bonne après beaucoup de recherche suis tombé sur les croquettes référence de chez amikinos. 
Es ce que c des bonne croquettes?? 
Y a t il des retours sur ces croquettes??
y a t il équivalent moins chère ?? 
Merci de vos réponses d avance

*Liste des Ingrédients :* Viande de poulet séchée 58%, patate douce 14%, uf séché 9%, viande de dinde séchée 7%, graisse de poulet, bouillon de poulet, graisse de canard, graisse de dinde, minéraux, vitamines, tomate, psyllium.Patate douce + tomate + psyllium = 10,5% de glucides après cuisson.*Analyse moyenne (après cuisson):* Protéines brutes 51%, graisses brutes 20%, fibres brutes 1,5%, cendres brutes 9%, humidité 8%, glucides 10,5%, calcium (organique) 1,57%, phosphore 1,05%.Energie métabolisable (Atwater): 3.850 cal/kg.*Additifs nutritionnels par kg :* 
Vitamines: Vitamine A 14,400 IU, Vitamine D3 2,160 IU.Oligo-éléments: Fer chélaté 320 mg, Manganèse chélaté 224 mg, Zinc chélaté 320 mg, Cuivre chélaté 144 mg, Sélénium organique 125 mg, Iodate de calcium 1,57 mg.

----------


## Lady92

Pensez vous que les croquettes Orijen soient adaptées pour un vieux croisé setter / labrador de 12 ans ?
Merci de votre aide

----------


## Quaraba

nourrir comme la nature propose une nouvelle croquette: wolfood chiken and rice. La composition a l'air pas mal.

----------


## Azoth

> Pensez vous que les croquettes Orijen soient adaptées pour un vieux croisé setter / labrador de 12 ans ?
> Merci de votre aide


aucune idée!
les large puppy sans céréales n'ont pas fonctionné sur les miens, que ce soit les seniors, les adultes et les deux chiots, beaux poils, pas faim mais selles liquides en permanence. peut-être prendre les orijen avec du riz?

----------


## Quaraba

Cela n'existe pas orijen avec du riz.

----------


## Azoth

quelle galère les croquettes....

----------


## MuzaRègne

farmina a une gamme "low grain" avec du riz qui est plutôt bien (mais chère).

----------


## Quaraba

Quelqu'un a essayé les nouvelles wolfood ?

----------


## Azoth

non!

je continue les exclusive of gosbi poulet riz pour mes deux de bientôt 10 mois + flexadin en chondroprotecteur, et ça se passe bien, je n'ai plus du tout de selles liquides ni besoin d'ultra levure.

----------


## lealouboy

Je viens de commander les Wolfood Lamb sur les conseils de M.FAURE de NCLN. 

Dernier sac de Gosbi reçu avec quelques surprises  ::  
D'abord, les croquettes ont changé de taille et de forme, vous me direz : rien de si grave jusque là  ::  
Je suis persuadée qu'ils ont changé la compo sans nous informer. Depuis qu'on a commencé ce sac, Coyot Boy a des troubles digestifs et Daïs fait 2 fois plus de selles  ::  

Du coup, dehors les gosbi  ::  Nanmého  ::

----------


## Quaraba

J'en ai entendu parler de soucis au niveau de la gamme gosbi.

----------


## Azoth

oui ils ont changé la forme!!! parcontre pas de changement sur les chiens ici et j'entame le 2eme sac "nouvelle forme" 
je met mes sac de caca dans les sacs de croquettes vides du coup j'ai comparé les compo des anciennes et des nouvelles niveau forme, sur le papier c'est la même en tout cas...

----------


## Azoth

J'ai demandé à Mr Faure de nourrir comme la nature et non aucun changement dans la composition.
Le "soucis" la "polémique" qu'il y a eu autour des exclusive of gosbi c'était qu'ils voulaient arrêter la production pour particulier et conserver que les éleveurs leur gamme grain free. Mais pour le moment nourrircommelanature assure qu'il n'y aura pas de rupture de stock.
et du coup mon riz poulet ou le  ​  junior lamb and fish n'est pas concerné 

du coup, tu as choisie quoi comme croquettes ?

----------


## lealouboy

> J'ai demandé à Mr Faure de nourrir comme la nature et non aucun changement dans la composition.
> Le "soucis" la "polémique" qu'il y a eu autour des exclusive of gosbi c'était qu'ils voulaient arrêter la production pour particulier et conserver que les éleveurs leur gamme grain free. Mais pour le moment nourrircommelanature assure qu'il n'y aura pas de rupture de stock.
> et du coup mon riz poulet ou le  ​  junior lamb and fish n'est pas concerné 
> 
> du coup, tu as choisie quoi comme croquettes ?


Sur le papier, rien n'a changé mais je reste persuadée que la compo a changé   ::  
Coyot est très sensible aux changements, ça fait des années qu'il mange ces croquettes sans aucun problème et d'un coup, comme par hasard, quand la forme change, il a des selles molles et nombreuses...
Daïs, qui digère tout et n'a aucun problème avec rien fait beaucoup de selles aussi. 
Et bim, comme ça, comme par hasard depuis qu'on a commencé ce sac  

Sur les conseils de M.FAURE, comme j'ai indiqué vouloir changer de marque, j'ai choisi Wolfood lamb  ::  Je les reçois aujourd'hui  :Smile:

----------


## Quaraba

Ce ne doit pas être un hasard Lealouboy, car une personne a eu le même genre de souci que pour Daïs.

----------


## Azoth

oui il doit y avoir un lien c'est clair.
M'enfin c'est pas normal!!  
je vais voir comment ça évolue car ils sont fragiles les miens et encore jeunes, tout passe pas comme des adultes.

----------


## lealouboy

On a commencé la transition vers Wolfood lamb hier soir.
Et ben, comme par magie, et alors que ça devrait les chambouler un minimum, je vois déjà une amélioration (réduction volume des selles ce matin).

----------


## Azoth

c'est fou ça

tu penses qu'ils ont changé quoi pour que ça perturbe autant tes chiens?

de mon côté, toujours pas de changements..... pas de selles liquides, ni + abondantes.
ils vont avoir 10 mois, la semaine pro je dois repasser commande, jme dis que si rien n'apparait d'ici là je peux continuer... m'enfin ça m'saoule s'ils mentent sur la composition... c'est fabriqué en Espagne, on s'attend à un cadre européen quand même..

----------


## lealouboy

> c'est fou ça
> *
> tu penses qu'ils ont changé quoi pour que ça perturbe autant tes chiens?*
> 
> de mon côté, toujours pas de changements..... pas de selles liquides, ni + abondantes.
> ils vont avoir 10 mois, la semaine pro je dois repasser commande, jme dis que si rien n'apparait d'ici là je peux continuer... m'enfin ça m'saoule s'ils mentent sur la composition... c'est fabriqué en Espagne, on s'attend à un cadre européen quand même..


Aucune idée de ce qui a changé.
Ils avaient prévenu qu'ils changeraient le packaging (12kg), proposeraient une nouvelle gamme pour les particuliers et que la gamme actuelle serait réservée aux éleveurs courant 2018. Déjà, ça m'avait saoulée  ::  
Coyot Boy est vraisemblablement hyper sensible à certains additifs, au point qu'il ne tolérait même pas les croquettes véto conçues pour sa pathologie ( bon, c'était de la daube en plus mais à l'époque, je ne savais pas et j'ai suivi les conseils des vétos). 

Voilà, après je ne peux rien affirmer et je ne vais pas faire analyser les croquettes de ce sac, m'enfin j'vois bien que mes chiens ne les assimilent pas du tout de la même façon hein  ::  
Mon conjoint est arrivé à la même conclusion que moi très rapidement et sans qu'on se concerte  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Pour Titus je prends Ultima petit chien, il adore. 
J'avoue que je n'ai jamais regardé la composition (ni la discussion, pas d'opinion sur le sujet...

----------


## Jessi77

Jaurai besoin de conseils on m'avait dit que le taux de protéines ne devaient pas être trop élevés. J'ai vu que la plupart des croquettes était à 32 voir 35%.
Ma chienne ayant une petite mâchoire elle a du mal avec les croquettes classiques.
J'ai vu que Josera en faisait mais il y a des pommes de terres déshydratés dedans et de la patate douce par contre 25% de protéines.  Sinon il y a les acana mais 32% de protéines.
Je suis un peu perdue  si vous pouvez me conseiller Merci.
Actuellement elle a les Wolf of wilderness mais je dois lui couper en deux chaque croquette pour qu'elle les mange.

----------


## Azoth

> Aucune idée de ce qui a changé.
> Ils avaient prévenu qu'ils changeraient le packaging (12kg), proposeraient une nouvelle gamme pour les particuliers et que la gamme actuelle serait réservée aux éleveurs courant 2018. Déjà, ça m'avait saoulée  
> Coyot Boy est vraisemblablement hyper sensible à certains additifs, au point qu'il ne tolérait même pas les croquettes véto conçues pour sa pathologie ( bon, c'était de la daube en plus mais à l'époque, je ne savais pas et j'ai suivi les conseils des vétos). 
> 
> Voilà, après je ne peux rien affirmer et je ne vais pas faire analyser les croquettes de ce sac, m'enfin j'vois bien que mes chiens ne les assimilent pas du tout de la même façon hein  
> Mon conjoint est arrivé à la même conclusion que moi très rapidement et sans qu'on se concerte


ils sont quand même totalement dans l'illégalité si cela est révélé avec preuve à l'appuie. 
a l'époque ils parlaient de rajouter du pois dans la gamme qui avait exclusivement du riz comme céréales... ça se trouve c'est ça!

dans tout les cas ça t'aura permis de changer de croquettes 

Jessi77, j'utilise josera j'en suis satisfaite, et exclusive of gosbi, satisfaite aussi. 
vos wolf of wid n'ont pas une gamme mini chien?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Pour Titus je prends Ultima petit chien, il adore. 
> J'avoue que je n'ai jamais regardé la composition (ni la discussion, pas d'opinion sur le sujet...


Poulet (min. 17%), protéines déshydratées de volailles, *blé, maïs, riz* (min. 14%), *farine de gluten de maïs,* graisses animales (stabilisées avec de la vitamine E), protéines animales hydrolysées, pulpe de betterave, levure, huile de poisson, chlorure de potassium, sel

poulet frais 17% : déshydraté ou frais? parce que si c'est frais, il perd 60% de son volume en étant déshydraté pour être incorporé aux croquettes; et du coup ce n'est plus du tout l'ingrédient principal
protéines de: façon élégante pour les industriels de vendre des déchets inintéressants d"un point de vue nutritif (plumes becs sabots mamelles organes génitaux...)
démultiplication des ingrédients végétaux pour faire croire aux consommateurs que les ingrédients carnés sont majoritaires (=qui apparaissent en tête de liste)
bref c'est

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Jaurai besoin de conseils on m'avait dit que le taux de protéines ne devaient pas être trop élevés. J'ai vu que la plupart des croquettes était à 32 voir 35%.
> Ma chienne ayant une petite mâchoire elle a du mal avec les croquettes classiques.
> J'ai vu que Josera en faisait mais il y a des pommes de terres déshydratés dedans et de la patate douce par contre 25% de protéines.  Sinon il y a les acana mais 32% de protéines.
> Je suis un peu perdue  si vous pouvez me conseiller Merci.
> Actuellement elle a les Wolf of wilderness mais je dois lui couper en deux chaque croquette pour qu'elle les mange.


au contraire, il faut élevé de protéines ANIMALES
par ailleurs il vaut mieux réhydrater la ration avant de la donner (le côté "mon chien mâche donc ça élimine le tartre" c'est purement psychologique pour le propriétaire, c'est une légende urbaine)

----------


## Jessi77

Merci à vous deux. Les Wolf n existent pas pour petit chien.
Du coup Pouponne les acana semblent mieux? Après il faudra voir si elle les aime!
Actuellement je lui mets les croquettes 30 min dans l'eau chaude et je lui coupe en 2. J'aimerai bien juste éviter de les couper en prenant les acana petits chiens 😉

----------


## Azoth

DU coup Mr faure me conseille aussi les wolfood poulet riz, il me reste 15kg d'exclusive of gosby... ils vont faire un peu moins de 10 jours.... on sait pas quoi faire lol
on recommande les gosby ou bien on change directement...

----------


## lealouboy

> DU coup Mr faure me conseille aussi les wolfood poulet riz, il me reste 15kg d'exclusive of gosby... ils vont faire un peu moins de 10 jours.... on sait pas quoi faire lol
> on recommande les gosby ou bien on change directement...


Si tes chiens ont une sensibilité particulière, fais une transition lente.
Sinon, si tu commandes les Wolfood aujourd'hui, tu les as au plus tard dans 2 jours et tu peux faire une transition courte avec les gosbi qu'il te reste  :Smile:

----------


## Azoth

oui, de toutes façon le taux de prot et graisse est le même...
je cherche où sont fabriqués les wolfood, tu as trouvé toi? j'ai envoyé un mail au Dr faure pour savoir.. ça donne une idée de la qualité de la matière première... 
j'ai pas trouvé de polémique particulière non plus sur cette marque... affaire à suivre lol

----------


## Poupoune 73

De mémoire c'zst une marque qui fabrique exclusivement pour ncln, aux usa

----------


## Quaraba

Oui c'est une marque fabriqué pour NCLN.
J'ai commencé les wolfood adult sporting dog, je crois qu'elles sont produites en Hollande ou ce sont les wolfood chicken rice. Il faut que je retrouve le commentaire sur NCLN et je vous dirais quoi.

----------


## Azoth

bah on est sur les même page facebook les filles lol je pense t'avoir reconnue Quaraba 
je suis facilement reconnaissable aussi, j'arrête pas de poser des questions sur la page en ce moment.
Alors les poulet riz seraient fabriquées en Hollande.
Parcontre certains me disent qu'elles ont 38% de proteines, alors que celle du site sont à 28% lol
c'est une dinguerie!

jvais commander wolfood quand même, tant pis pour Gosby, ils n'ont peut-etre rien à se reprocher mais tant pis!

----------


## Quaraba

Ben non Azoth, je crois pas car je ne suis pas sur facebook.

Non, les 38% de protéines sont les adult chicken rice (nouvelle référence).

Je viens de recevoir les adult wolfood sporting dog. Affaire à suivre...

----------


## Azoth

ah zut lol 

il y a une version krill chez wollfood poulet riz à 38% de prot et une version sans krill poulet riz à 28% de prot, vous avez choisi lesquels vous??

----------


## Quaraba

Il n'y a pas chez wolfood de version poulet riz à 28% : c'est chez Gosbi.

----------


## Azoth

> Il n'y a pas chez wolfood de version poulet riz à 28% : c'est chez Gosbi.


si, mais accessible qu'avec un compte prémium pour le moment
Wolfood c'est la marque de NCLN, fabriquée en hollande mais pas que. Les riz poulet krill est à 38% de prot et la version riz poulet sans krill est à 28 % de prot

Du coup, j'en déduis que vous avez pris celle à 38% lol

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -






on ne pouvait pas me comprendre lol je pensais que chaque compte qu'il soit prémium ou pas, pouvez voir les croquettes du site.
j'ai pris prémium car le prix au kg baisse

----------


## Quaraba

Ah ok. J'ai compris.
Et non, j'ai pris les 34/23 wolfood adult sporting dog et pour l'instant je croise les doigts mais tout va bien.

----------


## Azoth

Depuis que j'ai appris que wolfood était la marque de NCLN, je me dis qu'ils ont surfé sur la vague de exclusive of gosby et leurs erreurs et on du exploser leur marché... vu que rupture de stock....... !!!! 

Mais bon, la qualité semble au rendez vous, jvais rester sur 28/18, niveau compo elles ont même l'air plus complète que les gosby.... 38% c'est ce que j'avais chez les orijen large puppy et les chiots n'ont jamais réussi à les supporter sans ultra levure, selles liquides tout le temps... alors jme dis que ce sera pareil chez Wolfood.... 
jvais tenter les poulet riz en 28/18... puis ça me dérange ce krill... déjà que les baleines ont la vie dure, voilà maintenant qu'on va donner leur bouffe aux chiens!

----------


## lealouboy

Urgences vétérinaires pour Coyot Boy hier soir  ::  

Une heure après le repas du soir, il s'est mis, subitement, à manifester des difficulté à déglutir et à respirer, son ventre était gonflé et il bombait le dos (signe de douleurs abdominales). 

Il a eu auscultation + echo + radio : pas de signe de risque de retournement d'estomac ( :: ), ses intestins fonctionnent beaucoup, vite et bruyamment.
Il a reçu un anti spasmodique, un AI et une prescription d'omeoprazole de 7 jours.
J'explique au vétérinaire que nous sommes en cours de transition niveau nourriture et pourquoi nous changeons de croquettes.
Il pense, sans certitude, que ce sont les gosbi qui posent problème, ne serait-ce qu'à cause de leur grande taille ( :: ). En effet, Coyot ne mâche pas du tout donc les croquettes de grande taille raclent tout le long de sa trachée et peuvent créer une dilatation de l'estomac, ce qui semble avoir été le cas hier soir.

Nous avons donc décidé de faire une transition brutale et totale vers les wolfood lamb pour voir s'il les supporte.
A l'issue de ce test, nous saurons s'il les supporte, si le problème vient uniquement des gosbi ou s'il ne supporte aucune de ces 2 variétés. 

Si jamais c'est le cas, c'est la misère car il faudra trouver une nouvelle croquette !!! Et avec un chien qui a une MICI, c'est pas vraiment la joie ...

----------


## Azoth

oh merde pauvre loulou!!!!
heureusement que tu as pu t'en rendre compte.......
qu'il se rétablisse bien.... donne ton reste de gosby à la spa sinon......  ne pas reprendre de risque

quand les prot et les lipides sont +/- proches, la transition peut être + brutale
Moi il m'a carrement dit que je passais d'un 28/18 à un autre 28/18 donc la transition peut ne pas être faite!

courage en tout cas, tiens nous au courant

----------


## lealouboy

Pour l'instant, on donne les Gosbi à Daïs du coup, elle n'a pas de problème particulier et ça permet de faire un test fiable.
Mais si Daïs manifeste des troubles, on les donnera oui à l'asso du coin oui  ::  

On va surveiller Coyot comme le lait sur le feu.

Si jamais il ne supporte pas les Wolfood non plus, je le repasserai au BARF le temps de retrouver un aliment adapté. 
Au BARF, ses résultats sont moyens par rapport à la MICI. Ils sont nettement meilleurs qu'avec une croquette inadaptée mais moins bons qu'avec une croquette qui convient, mais au moins, je sais où je vais et je maîtrise tout avec le BARF.

----------


## Azoth

les wolfood semblent vraiment bien tolérée, sur le facebook il y a une dame avec des whippet ultra sensible et les poulet riz passent nickel
étant donné qu'ils ont grosso modo les même ingrédients, y'a espoir que tu sois comblée

----------


## Tengri

Je m'immisce pour vous faire part de ....La révolution des croquettes ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fl23dU2MLI

----------


## lealouboy

> les wolfood semblent vraiment bien tolérée, sur le facebook il y a une dame avec des whippet ultra sensible et les poulet riz passent nickel
> étant donné qu'ils ont grosso modo les même ingrédients, y'a espoir que tu sois comblée


Il n'a eu que des wolfood aujourd'hui et ce soir il est très bien !!!
bon, il est sous omeoprazole aussi  ::  mais c'est encourageant !!!! 


Daïs n'a eu que les Gosbi et elle a fait 3 fois des selles en balade cet après-midi... 

À suivre mais j'pense qu'on était sur la bonne piste avec le veto ...

----------


## Azoth

Sur mes deux chiots qui mangent les gosby en attendant wolfood 28/18, la femelle vient de me déclarer une folliculite bactérienne... je suis sur c"est depuis le changement de forme de croquettes!
le mâle n'a rien pour le moment.
Puis depuis deux trois jours elle est bien moins "motivée" à manger alors qu'avant le changement de forme elle se jetait sur ses gamelles.....

alors les croquettes espagnols, c'est terminé!

----------


## lealouboy

> Sur mes deux chiots qui mangent les gosby en attendant wolfood 28/18, la femelle vient de me déclarer une folliculite bactérienne... je suis sur c"est depuis le changement de forme de croquettes!
> le mâle n'a rien pour le moment.
> Puis depuis deux trois jours elle est bien moins "motivée" à manger alors qu'avant le changement de forme elle se jetait sur ses gamelles.....
> 
> alors les croquettes espagnols, c'est terminé!


Ben voilà, je ne suis pas la seule !!!!

Je te confirme que, selon moi, ces croquettes ont été modifiées.

Nous avons fait un test, un peu par la force des choses : 
* transition brutale pour Coyot Boy ( atteint d'une MICI) vers les wolfood lamb ----> il n'a plus aucun problème
* Daïs (qui n'a jamais aucun problème de digestion) est 100% aux gosbi nouveau sac ----> gaz et selles +++++ ( 3 selles ce matin alors qu'avant elle n'en faisait qu'une seule)


Franchement ça craint grave  ::  Il m'est arrivé 2 fois d'acheter un dépannage de croquettes en supermarché ( j'allais dormir chez mes parents avec toutous d'amour et j'avais oublié les croquettes  :: ) et je n'ai pas eu autant de problème que maintenant avec ces gosbi  ::  


ça va ta petite toutoute  ::

----------


## johntarzan

Bonjour,

Je prend aussi des croquettes Wolfood.

J'ai ce produit depuis plusieurs mois et aucun soucis.

----------


## pomku

Coucou,
Vous commencez à m'inquiéter avec les Gosbi. Les miens sont au Gosbi mini Lamb & Rice. 
Y'a eu des incidents sur les mini ? 
Là, on est en train de finir un "vieux" sac (d'il y a deux ou trois mois). La forme a déjà changé sur ce sac, les mini qui étaient toutes rondes sont devenues comme ovoïdes. Mais aucun souci à signaler à ce jour…

----------


## Azoth

moi aussi ça a mis deux sacs de 15 kg avant d'avoir des signes de changement :-/

je ne sais pas si c'est en lien.... mais du coup, je ne veux plus rien d'Espagne!
hollande ou allemagne (wolfood et josera lol)

----------


## lealouboy

> Coucou,
> Vous commencez à m'inquiéter avec les Gosbi. Les miens sont au Gosbi mini Lamb & Rice. 
> Y'a eu des incidents sur les mini ? 
> Là, on est en train de finir un "vieux" sac (d'il y a deux ou trois mois). La forme a déjà changé sur ce sac, les mini qui étaient toutes rondes sont devenues comme ovoïdes. Mais aucun souci à signaler à ce jour…


J'ai envoyé un mail à NCLN pour les informer et la réponse est " votre témoignage me conforte dans mon idée, Exlusive of Gosbi ne présente plus la même qualité".
Copine, même Dadou les supporte mal alors qu'elle digérerait des cailloux  Honnêtement, j'sais pas ce qu'ils ont modifié mais c'est pour mettre de la mayrde à la place...

Mes 2 chiens passent aux Wolfood exclusivement et dès aujourd'hui. 

Sinon, j'en ai un qui a vomi ce matin mais je ne sais pas lequel (j'ai retrouvé que des traces, ça a été remangé  :: )  ::

----------


## pomku

Ben si Daïs encaisse mal, en effet c'est chaud !  :Frown: 
J'ai commencé un test avec Purizon agneau petits pois. Ils adorent, même Krakou !  :Smile:  
On va voir comment se passent les digestions, ça ne fait que deux jours en petites doses avec les Gosbi restantes

----------


## dedel

Franchement moi je suis ravie des purizon : Blitz les digère bien (on a galéré pour trouver des sans céréales qui lui conviennent) et on a réussi à le faire maigrir avec! A contrario, avec les même croquettes on a réussi à faire grossir Luck (qui ne ressemble enfin plus à un squelette sur pattes!)

----------


## lealouboy

Bon ben on y est hein  ::  

Mes 2 toutous ont fait une transition brutale vers les Wolfood lamb et tous les problèmes ont disparu comme par magie  ::

----------


## Azoth

une vague monstre de proprio mécontents des exclusive of gosby sur internet
les boules......

hâte de pouvoir les arrêter et commencer les wolfood 28/18  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> une vague monstre de proprio mécontents des exclusive of gosby sur internet
> les boules......
> 
> hâte de pouvoir les arrêter et commencer les wolfood 28/18


Ah bon, tu as vu ça à quel endroit s'il te plaît ?

----------


## Azoth

sur facebook, la page croquettes comment choisir
et je suis sur que sur les autres pages de croquettes ce doit être le même constat
sur celle où je suis, les principales plaintes: perte d'appétence, augmentation des selles, démangeaisons. Paquets non hermétique avec des croquettes collées

----------


## lealouboy

> sur facebook, la page croquettes comment choisir
> et je suis sur que sur les autres pages de croquettes ce doit être le même constat
> sur celle où je suis, les principales plaintes: perte d'appétence, augmentation des selles, démangeaisons. Paquets non hermétique avec des croquettes collées


Et ben, on a eu le nez creux et on a bien fait de changer de marque !!!!

Après, cas de conscience : je me sens coupable de jeter de la nourriture mais en parallèle, je me sentirai coupable de donner ces croquettes à un refuge (par crainte de rendre un toutou malade)...
J'sais pas, peut être que je vais les jeter et soit faire un don à la SPA locale, soit racheter 5 kilos d'une autre marque ( il me reste environ 5 kilos de Gosbi) et leur donner...

----------


## Azoth

Lealouboy, non les fout pas à la poubelle car pleins de proprios n'ont pas de soucis avec, c'est 50/50 pour le moment je pense?  :: 

quand j'ai donné mon paquet d'orijen large puppy j'ai bien précisé qu'il fallait mélanger tout ce paquet avec les autres croquettes sinon ça allait rendre les chiens en diarrhées, et rien que le mot diarrhées (=nettoyage des cages + difficile) a suffit pour que les croquettes ne soient pas données pures.

je ferais une transition de façon à ce que ça permettre de terminer mon sac, mais dans ton cas, autant les donner en précisant bien qu'il faut les couper... ?

Xaros, je ne sais pas pour les gosbits, mais si ce sont les même fabriquant espagnols, surveille bien les selles de tes chiens  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sur le site NCLN, les exclusive sont en déstockages car la majorité de leurs sacs sont endommagé! 
c'est pas cool de les vendre quand même, pauvres proprios qui ne savent pas... et pensent faire une affaire... pfff

----------


## Azoth

Non josera impeccable, pas de changement, je prend aussi et les fabriquant (Allemand) sont très sérieux.
Si j'avais pu trouver la même gamme que je prenais pour les chiots chez eux je les aurais pris ^^ mais leur poulet riz manque d'huile tout ça  ::  je prend la gamme balance et optiness pour les adultes, ils adorent! et depuis leurs corps est tellement + harmonieux... j’espère bien qu'ils vont continuer de ne rien changer lol

parcontre niveau friandise gosbit, je ne sais pas.... j’espère que tu n'auras pas de mauvaise surprise sur un lot

----------


## Quaraba

Idem, josera c'est impeccable.

----------


## Tengri

Bonjour
Des avis sur les royal canin club pro adulte cc ?
J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum mais ça me renvoie au sujet, pas à la page précise (et comme il y en a 735...)
C'est une amie qui me les a conseillées mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pas top...

----------


## MuzaRègne

c'est du bas de gamme, niveau aliment de supermarché.

----------


## Azoth

> Idem, josera c'est impeccable.


tu prends lesquels chez Josera?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les chiens ont commencé les WOLFOOD 28/18 mardi soir, intégration commencée
Je les trouve friables, farineuses, à voir

----------


## Quaraba

Josera sensi junior.

Les wolfood adult sporting dog ne sont pas friables, ni farineuses. Et c'est nickel.

----------


## Poupoune 73

bon du coup je passe des exclusive of gosbi poisson aux wolfood low grain poulet 38/18 je vous ferai les retours quand je les aurais utilisées
par contre j'ai pas eu le temps de demander au Dr Faure si leur taux de sel était compatible avec le souffle au coeur d'ET  :Frown:

----------


## lealouboy

Bon, chez nous c'est ok avec les Wolfood lamb !!!!
Mes loulous ont retrouvé une pêche d'enfer  :Pom pom girl:  
ils les adorent en plus  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

:: Tengri
A ta question, oui, les royal canin sont de bonne qualité et recommandées (dixit l'Association en métropole de mon réunionnais :: ).
Le nôtre prend des ultima et là, on tente Friskies.  :: 
Pas la peine d'essayer d'avoir des nouvelles des méchantes croquettes industrielles ici.    ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Pour Tengri, j'ai trouvé ça pour te faire un avis :
https://www.consoanimo.com/avis-spec...yal-canin.html
Autant pour moi, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de sorte de "Royal canin". 
On donne de l'Ultima à notre petit roquet, mais il a souvent aussi droit à de la viande fraiche.  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Le principal reproche pour Royal canin, comme pour pas mal de marques, c'est le manque de viande.  :: 
Non Xaros, contrairement à ce que vous croyez, on ne donne pas de la viande pour compléter les croquettes, mais parce que, comme tout chien, il adore ça la viande crue.  :: 
Quand on joue, on utilise le gruyère. :: 
Mais bon il adore aussi les nuggets, et les odeurs de hamburger le rendent fou. Il a du mendier souvent à côté des fast-food de La Réunion quand il vivait seul dehors.   ::

----------


## pomku

Non le reproche à l'égard des RC and co, c'est la surabondance de céréales totalement inutiles, voire néfastes, l'absence de viandes (essentiellement des "sous-produits animaliers") le tout servi avec l'étiquette "leader du marché = excellent !" (si c'était une preuve, ça se saurait !) et vendu à prix d'or par-dessus le marché. 

Et ce n'est pas parce qu'un chien "adore" que c'est bon pour lui. Un de mes chiens adore se faire de temps en temps le caca des autres chiens dans la rue, ce n'est pas pour ça que je fais mon petit marché dans les caniveaux !

----------


## Aurélie 17

Friskies c'est 3/4 de céréales et le reste en sous produits animaux et graisses ce n'est pas du tout adapté à un carnivore.
Et ça fait cher le paquet de céréales bas de gamme... 

On peut facilement trouver des croquettes largement de meilleure qualité et pas forcément beaucoup plus cher (sur des sites comme nourrir comme la nature par exemple).

----------


## Quaraba

En tout cas, ce n'est pas vraiment évident de faire comprendre que RC proplan ne sont pas ce qu'il y a de mieux surtout que les chiens adorent. Leur marketing est tellement bien fait.
Moi-même, j'ai commencé par proplan parce qu'on m'a dit que c'était le meilleur.

----------


## lealouboy

Ils ajoutent des exhausteurs de goût  ::  Normal qu'ils adorent ...

mamandeuna, franchement, RC, PP, friskies etc... ce sont ni plus ni moins que des cailloux aromatisés à la viande  ::  Non seulement, il n'y a AUCUN ingrédient de qualité là dedans, mais pire, c'est carrément empoisonner son chien et ça coûte une fortune en plus.

----------


## Tengri

Bonjour
Quelqu'un a déjà essayé de faire des croquettes maison ?

----------


## didouille

Bonjour

Ma puce va avoir 1 an, je suppose du coup que les croquettes chiot ne seront bientôt plus d'actualité pour elle.
Elle est au mélange acana/orijen puppy large breed. Et c'est un setter.
J'hésitais à la passer sur des orijen adult, mais j'avais le souvenir que les orijen était trop protéinées pour les chiens de famille (=chien qui ne passe pas son temps à courir genre chien utilisé à la chasse ou au travail).
Je vois que vous parlez des wolfood 38/18. Sur le papier, elles ressemblent pas mal aux orijen (très protéinées etc).

Du coup qu'est-ce qu'il faudrait regarder au niveau des taux (Ca, P, protéines etc)? En terme d'ingrédients, je sais que je privilégie moi le riz aux autres légumes (pois, pomme de terre), j'évite le maïs (voire le blé) qu'elle ne semblait pas supporter.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Bonjour
> Quelqu'un a déjà essayé de faire des croquettes maison ?


Bonsoir, 
Personnellement non et je n'ai jamais entendu parlé. Je pense qu'il n'y a aucun intérêt à faire des croquettes (puisque le principe des croquettes est de cuire, recuire et rerecuire les ingrédients alors qu'on sait que tous les nutriments se trouvent dans les produits "bruts"). Si vous êtes prête à faire "maison" autant lui faire une ration ménagère (ou du BARF).

----------


## Azoth

Didouille, super que les orijen aient fonctionné sur ta chienne!!!

Les wolfood 38/18 sont pas mal, il n'y a que du riz, c'est nickel! je compte l'essayer. Pour le moment ils ont les wolfood 28/18 mais la pomme de terre douce ne me plait pas je cherche une gamme identique à exclusive by gosby riz poulez. C'est le 38% de protéines qui me fait peur, à voir.

----------


## Poupoune 73

au contraire, un taux ELEVE de protéines d'origine ANIMALE c'est ce qu'il faut privilégier = le taux de glucides (sucres) donc est inversement proportionnel au taux de protéines  ::  l'organisme d'un carnivore carbure aux protéines et aux lipides d'origine animale. sinon sur le long terme il y a risque que ça entraine diabète, pancréatite...

----------


## Azoth

les miens n'avaient pas du tout supporté les orijen large puppy à 38/16
On avait mis ça sur le compte du taux de protéine car ils avaient des gastrites, des vomissements et des diarrhées abondantes.

Là, on se demande si ce n'est pas toutes les légumineuses qui n'ont pas fonctionné. Essayer ce taux de protéine avec seulement du riz, ce sera le moyen d'en avoir le coeur net.  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Bonjour, qu'en pensez-vous?

Ma chienne soit disant serait sujète au diabète. Celle là ont le taux de prot le plus élevé que j'ai trouvé. Mais n'est-ce pas trop? Pour info, elle est passée au sens céréale il y a quelques mois déjà, et quelque semaine en complément paté, et encore dernièrement je rajoute des haricots vert. Faut que je revois mes portions, elle a pris du poids. 

poulet, agneau, dinde, pommes de terre, petits pois, graisse et huile de  poulet, saumon, œuf entier déshydraté, poulet déshydraté, agneau  déshydraté, protéines de petits pois déshydratés, huile de saumon, pulpe  de betterave, haricots verts, patates douces, tomates, pommes, luzerne,  racine de chicorée, levure, feuilles de fenouil, cranberries, gelée de  cassis, protéines plasmatiques déshydratées, hydrolysat de foie de  volaille, chlorure de potassium, carbonate de calcium,  fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), manno-oligosaccharides (MOS), taurine,  extrait de Fucus vesiculosus (fucus vésiculeux), extrait d'Ascophyllum  nodosum (goémon noir), extrait de yucca shidigera, sulfate de  chondroïtine, sulfate de N-acetyl-glucosamine, tartrate de L-carnitine,  extrait de romarin, extrait de thé vert.

protéines brutes
42.0 %

graisses brutes
16.0 %

fibres brutes
2.0 %

cendres brutes
7.5 %



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et sa version  energétique (encore moins de glucides, mais est-ce une bonne idée?)
protéines brutes
42.0 %

graisses brutes
21.0 %

fibres brutes
2.0 %

cendres brutes
7.5 %

----------


## Azoth

Aucune idée, sur facebook il y a une nna hyper calée, sur "croquettes comment hoisir" peut-être trouveras-tu des avis??

----------


## lénou

Pour Cahly qui prend un peu de poids, la vétérinaire m'a dit que ça arrivait parfois avec les Carnilove. En plus la miss ne les apprécie plus trop...
Elle m'a parlé d'Orijen ou Atavik (de la pomme de terre pas toujours bien tolérée par certains chiens d'après elle: flatulences parfois) pour les remplacer en me précisant qu'il existait peut-être d'autres marques mais qu'elle ne les connaissait pas toutes.
Merci pour vos expériences éventuelles.

----------


## mamandeuna

Pour Tengri, qui cherche des croquettes maison, je pense que le mieux pour le chien, reste la gamelle maison viande-riz-carottes. Titus l'a découverte il y a peu de temps, et la gamelle est avalée en 2 secondes  :: 
Pour Friskies, oui, ce sont des cailloux chers, mais bon, les cailloux, c'était son plat de misère dans la rue, on ne continuera pas l'aventure.  :: 
Je cherche des croquettes petit chien, avec le plus de viande et riz légumes.  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Pour Tengri, qui cherche des croquettes maison, je pense que le mieux pour le chien, reste la gamelle maison viande-riz-carottes. Titus l'a découverte il y a peu de temps, et la gamelle est avalée en 2 secondes 
> Pour Friskies, oui, ce sont des cailloux chers, mais bon, les cailloux, c'était son plat de misère dans la rue, on ne continuera pas l'aventure. 
> Je cherche des croquettes petit chien, avec le plus de viande et riz légumes.


Celles ci ont l'air pas mal et elles existent en sac de 3 kilos  ::  

Je prends cette marque pour mes chiens (dont un très très sensible) mais la formule lamb, j'en suis vraiment contente  :Smile:  
Celles que je prends sont de petites tailles mais mieux vaut demander par mail à NCLN si la taille est adaptée pour Titus.

https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd518ma41.html

----------


## Poupoune 73

viande riz carotte ça a l'air super équilibré  ::  une ration ménagère ou BARF c'est quand même un peu plus complet/moins basique que ça
et normalement la taille des croquettes ne devrait pas avoir trop d'influence car elles devraient être données réhydratées (d'une part parce que sinon avec les sucs gastriques le bol alimentaire gonfle exagérément dans l'estomac, d'autre part parce qu'en ingérant un aliment sec l'organisme se déhydrate - la prise de boisson à part ne compense pas et enfin parce que mâcher pour ôter le tartre = légende urbaine, aucune croquette ne serait assez dure et le chien n'a pas besoin de mâcher puisqu'il ne produit pas d'amylase)

enfin effectivement sur nourrir comme la nature quelques marques proposent des gammes de toutes petites croquettes, mais dans mon souvenir applaws, purizon, nutrivet instinct...les croquettes étaient toutes petites

après ma vieille York de 3,3kg elle dégomme des ailes de canard ou cous de dinde sans souci donc  :: 

attention à l'époque pour Atavik il me semble que le taux de minéraux était un peu trop élevé, mauvais pour les reins à long terme; je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas

----------


## mamandeuna

Merci Lealouboy pour la marque !
Viande carottes riz, nourriture du caniche 17 ans plus chiens de mon enfance (on appelait ça la pâtée),sur 15-17 ans, sans jamais aucun problème.  :: 
Actuellement, les cancers atteignent même les chiens nourris correctement. Tout le monde meure de cancer, humains, chiens chats poissons  c'est un vrai fléau.  :: 
Pour le tartre, il y a les cailloux, mais on ne tente pas. Titus commence à avoir du tartre, fléau des villes... mais c'est comme ça qu'on devient métropolitain. ::

----------


## Aurélie 17

La taille des croquettes n'a pas une grande importance je pense. J'ai 2 petits chiens et ils mangent  sans  problème des Maxima qui sont de tailles "normales".
À confirmer mais il me semble que pour le tartre donner des os (adaptés gros et non cuit) peut aider.

----------


## lealouboy

> viande riz carotte ça a l'air super équilibré  une ration ménagère ou BARF c'est quand même un peu plus complet/moins basique que ça
> et normalement la taille des croquettes ne devrait pas avoir trop d'influence car elles devraient être données réhydratées (d'une part parce que sinon avec les sucs gastriques le bol alimentaire gonfle exagérément dans l'estomac, d'autre part parce qu'en ingérant un aliment sec l'organisme se déhydrate - la prise de boisson à part ne compense pas et enfin parce que mâcher pour ôter le tartre = légende urbaine, aucune croquette ne serait assez dure et le chien n'a pas besoin de mâcher puisqu'il ne produit pas d'amylase)
> 
> enfin effectivement sur nourrir comme la nature quelques marques proposent des gammes de toutes petites croquettes, mais dans mon souvenir applaws, purizon, nutrivet instinct...les croquettes étaient toutes petites
> 
> après ma vieille York de 3,3kg elle dégomme des ailes de canard ou cous de dinde sans souci donc 
> 
> attention à l'époque pour Atavik il me semble que le taux de minéraux était un peu trop élevé, mauvais pour les reins à long terme; je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas


Après il y a la théorie et la pratique  ::  Coyot refuse de manger des croquettes trempées par exemple  ::  
Et je ne lui donne jamais des croquettes trop grosses car il les avalent telles quelles et que ça lui blesse la trachée ( je sais que ce n'est pas un problème qu'il ne mâche pas sinon).

----------


## Azoth

ah si je mouille les croquettes, plus personne n'y touche ici

----------


## mamandeuna

Le mien ne les mange que sèches.  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> ah si je mouille les croquettes, plus personne n'y touche ici


Pareil, ils me regardent d'un air outré, comme ci ça avait déjà été mangé une fois  ::  

Pourtant, Daïs n'est pas difficile du tout, elle mange des crottes de chats/lapins, du vomi etc.... Mais on mouille pas ses croquettes  ::  
Coyot est déjà un délicat de base alors les croquettes toutes molles  ::  

J'avais essayé pourtant car je sais que c'est mieux pour la digestion mais rien à faire  ::

----------


## Azoth

idem mdr!!! j'ai voulu tester! puisque bcp le font mais nada... étrange!  ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Ca me fait trop halluciner vos chiens gnagnan, chez moi sur les trois chien que j'ai eu, jamais eu le moindre soucis pour la prise alimentaire, du moment que la gamelle est remplie, ça va être terminé en 30 secondes, qu'importe ce que j'y mets^^.

----------


## lénou

> ah si je mouille les croquettes, plus personne n'y touche ici


 Un mélange pour moi, pour éviter les trop grandes prises d'eau ensuite avec des croquettes sèches et quelques-unes non humidifiées pour le bien des dents (conseils de la véto).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> attention à l'époque pour Atavik il me semble que le taux de minéraux  était un peu trop élevé, mauvais pour les reins à long terme; je ne sais  pas si c'est toujours le cas


 Je vois 31 %... C'est trop?
Que pensez-vous des Orijen? Merci

----------


## Poupoune 73

tu confonds taux de protéines et taux de minéraux à mon avis, 31% c'est pas possible!!!!
pour la gamme agneau 9,5% de cendres c'est beaucoup, j'essaie de ne pas dépasser les 8% pour ma part
orijen c'est le top du top mais commence par un petit sac pour être sûre que ton chien tolère

----------


## didouille

Bonjour

Merci pour les réponses! J'avais lu et vu qu'un taux de protéines élevées sur un chien qui n'est pas un chien de travail (= se dépense pas autant) cela pouvait être néfastes pour ses reins, et qu'on s'en rendait compte vers ses 5-6 ans. Cela ne vous dit rien?  :: 

Pour les glucides, je sais que ce n'est pas bon pour eux, mais du coup autant tant qu'elle était chiot c'était "facile" car il fallait des protéines, autant pour un chien adulte, je suis perdue du coup... car si on diminue le taux de protéines, on augmente forcement le taux de glucides (ou de lipides). Bref ..!

----------


## lealouboy

> *Ca me fait trop halluciner vos chiens gnagnan,* chez moi sur les trois chien que j'ai eu, jamais eu le moindre soucis pour la prise alimentaire, du moment que la gamelle est remplie, ça va être terminé en 30 secondes, qu'importe ce que j'y mets^^.


Coco, il assume grave  ::  On parle quand même d'un chien qui saute sur mes genoux s'il a une tique sur lui  ::

----------


## lénou

Non, je ne confonds, j'ai la brochure sous les yeux: Pour les croquettes poulet: Protéines brutes 31%  et cendres brutes: 9%!!!

----------


## Azoth

Bonjour,
je ne suis pas contente des wolfood 28/18 à cause de la pomme de terre douce.
Les 38/18 me plaisent, mais elles ne sont pas données, et ils sont passés aux 12kg au lieu de 20kg avec le compte premium!
ils sont décidément pas simple en ce moment nourrir comme la nature

----------


## Quaraba

Azoth: Il n'y a pas d'autres marques de croquettes sans pommes de terre. C'est vrai que les 38/18 sont chers.

----------


## Azoth

Si, j'ai regardé toutes la matinées les opti life, mais non vraiment trop de manque dans les compositions... Après elles sont toujours mieux que des RC
Chez josera aussi mais elles sont peu complémentées... 
J'ai pris un sac de 12kg des wolfood 38/18 en attendant et je continue de chercher lol

----------


## lealouboy

Et les lamb 30/17, elles ne te conviennent pas ?
Mes chiens en raffolent  :Smile:

----------


## Azoth

A oui les 30/17 sont à 3,73€ le kg et ils font toujours des sacs de 20kg!! en revanche il y a de la patate douce et la femelle ne supporte pas, c'est ça qui a du ne pas lui convenir dans les 28/18 que j'avais pris avant.... Il me faut exclusivement du riz, pas d'autres céréales ni de légumineuses  ::  c'pas pénible lol!!!
Et donc les 38/18 sont à 4,83€ le kg et ils ne font plus les sacs de 20kg mais sont passés aux 12kg...  ::

----------


## Azoth

les 38/18 de wolfood ont l'air d'être tolérées  ::

----------


## Robocop183

N'hésite pas, achète la marque Orijen. Ces croquettes sont conseillées par le site ALERTES Croquettes: Classement des Marques de Croquettes pour Chien.Elles ont une note de 18/20. Dans le rectangle où il y a la loupe tu trouvera plus facilement la marque de croquettes que tu vises. Je me suis basé sur ce site pour choisir les croquettes pour mes chats et mes chiens.
La marque Orijen se trouve dans beaucoup de sites comme zooplus.be, bitiba.be, etc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La marque Orijen est classée 18/20 sur le site Alertes Croquettes: Classement des marques de croquettes pour chien. Jettes-y un coup d'oeil, ça en vaut la peine.

----------


## MuzaRègne

> N'hésite pas, achète la marque Orijen. Ces croquettes sont conseillées par le site ALERTES Croquettes: Classement des Marques de Croquettes pour Chien.Elles ont une note de 18/20. 
> (...)
> La marque Orijen est classée 18/20 sur le site Alertes Croquettes: Classement des marques de croquettes pour chien. Jettes-y un coup d'oeil, ça en vaut la peine.


 ::  ::  
"vous ne croirez pas ce qui arrive ensuite !!"    ::

----------


## bouletosse

Nooon  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Ca fait dans les deux ans que les chiens et chats de ma maman sont au BARF/Raw, mais son état ne va pas lui permettre de continuer. Il va falloir choisir un seul paquet pour les chiens et un seul pour les chats. Pour les chiens, on va prendre un sénior (deux ont plus de dix ans), et pour les chats, il faudra du rénal (un IRC stade 2, et ça ne va pas faire de mal aux autres). Des conseils pour que la transition se fasse bien ? Ce seront des croquettes avec céréales, trop de problèmes avec les sans (l'un digère une marque, l'autre pas, bref, on ne peut pas avoir 36000 paquets différents). A vrai dire on risque certainement de revenir aux RC car très faciles à trouver et conditionnement pratique...

----------


## Spirale

Bonsoir,

Je viens chercher un peu d'aide  :: 
Il en a certainement été maintes fois questions, mais je reste perdue à ce propos. L'urée de mon vieux chien de 13,5 ans a augmenté et la véto a dit qu'il faudrait passer à des croquettes moins protéinées, pour soulager les reins, et donc à du K/D.
La composition me plaît moyennement... Je ne peux pas abandonner les croquettes, car il est aveugle et sa seule occupation, ou presque, tourne autour de la nourriture et en l'occurrence des jouets distributeurs de croquettes.
Donc, quelles seraient les croquettes adaptées aux insuffisants rénaux avec une meilleure composition que celles des hill's, s'il y en a.
J'ai tellement peur de faire une bêtise que je risque de me rabattre sur ces croquettes (tout en ayant également peur de ne pas faire au mieux en lui donnant celles-là  :Frown:  )

Autre question : est-ce que des croquettes dépassées de deux mois (le sac n'étant pas ouvert) sont encore bonnes ?

Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider  ::

----------


## Azoth

Les miens ne supportent pas Orijen

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens chercher un peu d'aide 
> Il en a certainement été maintes fois questions, mais je reste perdue à ce propos. L'urée de mon vieux chien de 13,5 ans a augmenté et la véto a dit qu'il faudrait passer à des croquettes moins protéinées, pour soulager les reins, et donc à du K/D.
> La composition me plaît moyennement... Je ne peux pas abandonner les croquettes, car il est aveugle et sa seule occupation, ou presque, tourne autour de la nourriture et en l'occurrence des jouets distributeurs de croquettes.
> Donc, quelles seraient les croquettes adaptées aux insuffisants rénaux avec une meilleure composition que celles des hill's, s'il y en a.
> J'ai tellement peur de faire une bêtise que je risque de me rabattre sur ces croquettes (tout en ayant également peur de ne pas faire au mieux en lui donnant celles-là  )
> 
> Autre question : est-ce que des croquettes dépassées de deux mois (le sac n'étant pas ouvert) sont encore bonnes ?
> ...



j'espere que vous trouverez réponse!
et sur facebook, une page sympa avec des modo calées, pour vous guider ==> https://www.facebook.com/groups/CroquettesCommentChoisir/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

donc je suis à 9 jours de wolfood poulet riz krill 38/18
j'ai des selles beaucoup plus petites qu'avant!!!! bien noires! et moulées!!!

J'en reviens pas... elles ont la même couleur qu'avec les gosby mais bcp moins grosses!

j'ai l'impression que ça sent bon tout ça lol

parcontre les sacs ne sont pas encore bien hermétiques, comme les orijen ou josera, donc je ne peux commander 80kg, je pense qu'ils se conserveront mal... mais le sac de 12kg par vite lol, vu qu'ils mangent à eux deux 1k3/jr  ::

----------


## confetti

Bonjour, je viens chercher de l'aide ..... j'ai mon toutou de 10 ans (chien nu chinois )  qui a développé de fortes démangeaisons depuis plusieurs mois maintenant .... Il est nourri au gosbi poulet ( très peu) et RM poulet/riz ..... J'ai vu la véto qui n'a pas su me dire ( à la prise de sang tous les paramètres étaient normaux ) . 



On a essayé de le calmer avec de l'atarax mais cela n'a eu aucun impact ..... Là il est sous APOQUEL , miracle il ne se gratte plus mais cela m'ennuie beaucoup de le laisser avec un médicament , hors de prix entre autre  ! 

Depuis une semaine je lui donne dinde / riz - carotte et plus de croquettes..... aucun changement , si j'arrête le médicament il se gratte . 

Il prend aussi depuis un bon mois des produits naturels que j'ai acheté sur le site ALBERT LE CHIEN ...... à base de plantes pour les démangeaisons et drainer le foie ..... aucun effet notable . 

Il a régulièrement de l'huile de poissons sauvages acheté sur easy barf et de la levure en paillettes. 

Avez-vous des pistes à me conseiller .......?  MERCI à vous

----------


## lealouboy

> Bonjour, je viens chercher de l'aide ..... j'ai mon toutou de 10 ans (chien nu chinois )  qui a développé de fortes démangeaisons depuis plusieurs mois maintenant .... Il est nourri au gosbi poulet ( très peu) et RM poulet/riz ..... J'ai vu la véto qui n'a pas su me dire ( à la prise de sang tous les paramètres étaient normaux ) . 
> 
> 
> 
> On a essayé de le calmer avec de l'atarax mais cela n'a eu aucun impact ..... Là il est sous APOQUEL , miracle il ne se gratte plus mais cela m'ennuie beaucoup de le laisser avec un médicament , hors de prix entre autre  ! 
> 
> Depuis une semaine je lui donne dinde / riz - carotte et plus de croquettes..... aucun changement , si j'arrête le médicament il se gratte . 
> 
> Il prend aussi depuis un bon mois des produits naturels que j'ai acheté sur le site ALBERT LE CHIEN ...... à base de plantes pour les démangeaisons et drainer le foie ..... aucun effet notable . 
> ...


Curieux, il s'est soudainement mis à se gratter sans changement dans l'alimentation ?

----------


## confetti

Non même nourriture depuis des années , oui c'est très bizarre ....il peu développer une allergie d'un coup ? Mais à quoi ?

----------


## lealouboy

Il se gratte sur quelle partie du corps ? 
Tu pourrais peut être l'emmener voir un veto dermato ?

----------


## confetti

Il se gratte absolument partout , museau , cou , flanc ....se gratte , se mordille etc.....se mord les pattes ...tout ce qu'il peut atteindre, c'est affreux !

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs avait eu des malassezia dans les oreilles mais il me semble que ça peut aussi être cutané, elle se grattait les oreilles en permanence.

Un examen dermato me paraît indispensable  ::

----------


## Azoth

une prise de sang, assez chere..., pour vérifier les allergies?
voir avec vos vétos quel bilan ils peuvent vous proposer? par exemple, copié collé de google
"Le test Cyno-DIAL® est réalisé à partir du sérum de l’animal. Côté vétérinaire, une simple prise de sang suffit et sous 15 jours1 vous recevrez des résultats complets et des recommandations précises en termes d’alimentation à privilégier lors du régime d’éviction."
http://galileodiagnostics.com/test-chiens-cyno-dial/

----------


## Jessi77

Mes 2 chiennes aussi se grattent et se mordent!!
Elles sont au ACANA mon véto n'a rien trouvé. Je vais passer aux croquettes hypoallergénique pour voir.
Elles ne s'abiment pas la peau pas de rougeur rien mais bon c'est anxiogène de les voir se gratter et même se mordre, beaucoup les pattes et le dos ici.

----------


## Quaraba

Pour info: sur la nouvelle gamme wolfood le code promo est WOLFOOD10   - 10% du 14 au 31 mars. ::

----------


## Azoth

zuuuut j'ai déjà fait ma commande!!

et donc........ wolfood 38/18 poulet riz krill sur mes deux loulous fonctionnent impeccable!!! j'avais envie de prendre les selles en photos tellement le changement est notable!!
bon poil, bonne forme

quel soulagement!  ::

----------


## Spirale

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j'espere que vous trouverez réponse!
> et sur facebook, une page sympa avec des modo calées, pour vous guider ==> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Croq...ommentChoisir/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Merci pour l'info, Azoth  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Pour ceux qui cherchent, il y a de nouvelles croquettes wolfood.

----------


## Azoth

la gamme nourrir comme la nature est de bonne qualté en plus

----------


## Azoth

coucou vous toutes!!! 
comment vont vos chiens avec leur croquettes ???

pour ma part, aprés + d'un mois, c'est réglé avec les wolfood poulet riz krill!
j'ai lu sur le site de wolfood de facebook qu'ils allaient peut-être diminuer le krill pour une meilleure digestion?
les miens le digèrent bien.... sont pénibles à changer les compositions !!!

du coup; je surveille!

J'ai également lu un article qui disait que les croquettes s'oxygénaient dés l'ouverture du sac, que l'idéal serait de les stocker dans de grandes bonbonnes en verre opaque, hermétiques et nettoyées après chaque sac. Les conteneurs plastiques ne sont pas terribles car des particules se fixent à l'intérieur et augmentent l'oxygénation des croquettes. Ils utilisaient comme exemple nos boites plastique. Si on y met notre petit dej, et qu'on y met ensuite notre déjeuner sans la laver et ainsi de suite, le plastique aura gardé un peu de chaque plat mit dedans.
Du coup, maintenant, je met mon sac de croquettes dans le conteneur en plastique, comme ça les croquettes ne touchent pas le plastique mais sont quand même dans un endroit hermétique.... 

S'instruire complique la vie, je comprends tellement mieux l'expression "bien heureux les simples d'esprit" lol j'avais juste tappé sur google "durée de conservation des croquettes" lol



ma source ==> 
https://www.vismedicatrixnaturae.fr/...es-croquettes/

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui meme en nourriture humaine, les plastiques s'impregnent a la longue. Pour les croquettes peut etre les conserver dans leur sac generalement prévu pour et bien etanche, placé dans un bac car la graisse et l'odeur forte s'impregnent dans le plastique. Bac en metal serait l'ideal pour les grosses quantités

----------


## Azoth

ça craint le pastique, on a mal géré ce produit miracle quand même  :: 
tout ça, à l'origine, pour des boules de billards qui se déformaient car elles étaient en ivoire!

----------


## Féhia

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait un petit moment que je donnais les croquettes gosbi LAMB & FISH à ma bouvier bernois de 8 ans stérilisée, mais depuis leur changement de "forme" (car d'après eux rien d'autres n'a changé), j'ai l'impression de retrouvé le même comportement de ma chienne lorsqu'elle avait des croquettes de grand surfaces...

Bref, je profite d'avoir un peu plus de temps et d’entamer le dernier paquet Gosbi pour réfléchir à un changement de marque. Ma chienne est donc une senior de 42 kg tendance à l'embonpoint et peu active. 

Que me conseillerez-vous comme marque et produit ? Sachant que niveau budget, j'aimerai ne pas trop dépasser le 4€/kg.

En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos retours éclairés  :Smile:

----------


## Pastouille

J'ai cherché sur le forum et dans la récap de ce topic, mais je n'ai pas vu de sujet sur ma question.
Mon véto propose de mettre en place la formule myveep pour gérer la nourriture de mon chat ainsi que son poids. J'ai rdv la semaine prochaine pour en parler. J'ai regardé sur internet, mais il y a très peu d'info sur le sujet.
Est-ce que quelqu'un connait et peut m'en dire plus ?

----------


## Quaraba

Féhia: il y a les wolfood adult lamb qui se rapprochent des gosbi lamb. Et par lot de 2, cela revient à 4 euros le kilo.

----------


## Azoth

Féhia, au vu des soucis chez gosby, surtout qu'ils proposent j e gamme au pro, une autre aux particuliers, ça ne va pas aller en s'améliorant! Nourrir comme la nature a sorti une gamme de croquettes se rapprochant des gosby, les wolfood.
il y en a tout un tas, vous pouvez regarder sur le site pour voir ce qui correspondrait le mieux à votre chienne 
SI jamais vous avez facebook, il y a la page "nourrir comme la nature" avec bcp bcp de retour ainsi que la page "wolfood" très complète aussi.

Après il existe bcp d'autres marques, pour ma 12 ans je suis restée chez Josera car cela lui va bien. 

Bienvenu dans la galère des croquettes  ::  On ne remercie pas gosby pour ce changement lool

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pastouille: non connais pas!

----------


## Féhia

Merci pour vos retours.

Je viens de regarder les Wolfood et je pense partir non pas sur les Adult Lamb mais plutôt sur les junior large breed. Mais j'hésite avec les Josera poulet sans céréales...

Alalala, compliqué ces histoires de croquettes >< Les wolfood me semble "mieux" et comme vous avez trois à me donner cette marque en premier, alors je vais tenter  :Smile: 

Affaire à suivre !

Encore merci pour vos retours rapides.

----------


## Pastouille

Ok Azoth. Je vais peut-être ouvrir un sujet dessus.

----------


## lealouboy

> Merci pour vos retours.
> 
> Je viens de regarder les Wolfood et je pense partir non pas sur les Adult Lamb mais plutôt sur les junior large breed. Mais j'hésite avec les Josera poulet sans céréales...
> 
> Alalala, compliqué ces histoires de croquettes >< Les wolfood me semble "mieux" et comme vous avez trois à me donner cette marque en premier, alors je vais tenter 
> 
> Affaire à suivre !
> 
> Encore merci pour vos retours rapides.


Je donne les Wolfood lamb à mes 2 chiens de 10 ans ( dont un hypersensible niveau intestinal) et tout se passe bien  :Smile:  
Je donnais les Gosbi lamb and rice jusqu'au fameux changement qui a rendu mon chien très malade. 
Je commence le 3e sac de woolfood de 20 kilos, soit environ 3 mois qu'ils mangent ces croquettes.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Je viens de recevoir des echantillons d'"Ultra Premium Direct country farm" dont les composantes analytiques me semblent corrects. La croquette ideale n'existant pas et chaque chien fonctionne differemment. Dans la transition mon chien se jette dessus. Taille 12mm couleur brune. J'espere qu'il digerera car il ne supporte que canard/manioc/pdt (eviction, ses croquettes actuelles) qui ne seront plus fabriquees bientot car pas rentables, alors je ne trouve rien d'equivalent ayant decortiqué toutes les marques possibles sur le net et leurs composantes analytiques. Cela m'inquiete car de quoi vais je le nourrir sans avoir ses selles molles en reaction !

----------


## Azoth

> Merci pour vos retours.
> 
> Je viens de regarder les Wolfood et je pense partir non pas sur les Adult Lamb mais plutôt sur les junior large breed. Mais j'hésite avec les Josera poulet sans céréales...
> 
> Alalala, compliqué ces histoires de croquettes >< Les wolfood me semble "mieux" et comme vous avez trois à me donner cette marque en premier, alors je vais tenter 
> 
> Affaire à suivre !
> 
> Encore merci pour vos retours rapides.


le sans céréales faut être sur qu'ils supportent car pour faire des croquettes, il faut de l'amidon. Comme ils retirent le riz car "sans céréales" ils vont trouver cet amidon ailleurs, et ce sera dans de la patate douce, de la pomme de terre, des pois, etc etc aliments que mes chiens n'ont pas supporté. Il faut également surveiller les glucides qui sont rarement donnés, faut faire un savant calcul lol mais on peut facilement le trouver sur le groupe facebook que j'ai donné plus haut.
Chez josera j'avais regardé la gamme avec du riz exclusivement mais j'avais trouvé qu'il manquait pas mal de complément genre huile de saumon tout ça  :: 
Wollfood ne sont pas données je trouve... pour une marque de "nourrir comme la nature"
pour que les poulets riz krill me conviennent financierement j'ai du passer en compte premium et commander 90kg d'un coup... ça me le fait à 4 le kilo.


il y a bcp bcp de retour sur les junior large breed positifs!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Féhia

Allez, je tente les Wolfood junior large breed et on verra bien, mais je pars confiant avec vos retours.

J'ai encore un sac plein de Gosbi, donc je vais attendre de le vider un peu et faire la transition ensuite avec les Wolfood.

Je reviens vous donner mon retour sur la transition et la suite  ::

----------


## Azoth

super!!

----------


## confetti

Bonjour , est-ce quelqu'un connait les croquettes BON APPETIT by Nakyta ?

Merci pour vos réponses

----------


## confetti

Bonjour , Personne ne connait cette marque , voici la composition des ageau / saumon  :

*62% AGNEAU ET SAUMON • 38% LEGUMES & FRUITS & VEGETAUX • 0% GLUTEN**COMPOSITION*Viande d’agneau 40%, riz, viande de saumon 12% (source naturelle d’EPA et DHA), fruits & légumes & herbes (pulpe d’olives (source de coenzyme Q10), pois verts (source naturelle de fer) , extraits de pépins de raisin (antioxydant naturel), pulpe de citron (source naturelle de vitamines A et B), pulpe d‘orange (source naturelle de vitamine C), pulpe et extraits de pépins de pamplemousse (source de bioflavonoïde), thym, origan, marjolaine, persil, sauge), graisse animale 7% (avec tocophérols), pommes de terre fermières, protéines animales hydrolysées 3%, pulpe de betterave (source de bétaïne), levure de bière (complexe naturel de vitamine B), chlorure de sodium, chlorure de potassium, extrait de racines de chicorée (fructo-oligosaccharides), saccharomyces cerevisiae (mannan-oligosaccharides).
*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES*Protéine brute 27 %, matières grasses brutes 17 %, fibres brutes 2 %, cendres brutes 7,5 %, calcium 1,6 %, phosphore 1 %, humidité 10%. Energie métabolisable: 3650 kcal/kg
*ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS*Vit. A 20,000 UI, vit. D3 1,700 UI, vit. E 140 ppm, vit. B1 10 ppm, vit. B2 12 ppm, vit. B6 6 ppm, vit. B12 220 ppb, vit. C 27 ppm, acide folique 5 ppm, fer (sulfate de fer monohydraté) 76 mg/kg, cuivre (sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté) 9 mg/kg, manganèse (sulfate de manganèse) 9 mg/kg, zinc (sulfate de zinc) 120 mg/kg, sélénium (sélénométhionine) 0,06 mg/kg, iode (iodate de calcium anhydre) 2 mg/kg.


et celles au poulet : 


*68% POULET • 32% LEGUMES & FRUITS & VEGETAUX • 0% GLUTEN**COMPOSITION*Viande de poulet 60%, riz, pommes de terre fermières, graisse de poulet 5% (avec tocophérols), fruits & légumes & herbes (pulpe d’olives (source de coenzyme Q10), pois verts (source naturelle de fer) , extraits de pépins de raisin (antioxydant naturel), pulpe de citron (source naturelle de vitamines A et B), pulpe d‘orange (source naturelle de vitamine C), pulpe et extraits de pépins de pamplemousse (source de bioflavonoïde), thym, origan, marjolaine, persil, sauge), protéines de poulet hydrolysées 3%, pulpe de betterave (source de bétaïne), chlorure de sodium, levure de bière (complexe naturel de vitamine B), huile d’anchois et de sardine (riche en acides gras oméga-3 et 6), carbonate de calcium, extrait de racines de chicorée (fructo-oligosaccharides), saccharomyces cerevisiae (mannan-oligosaccharides).
*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES*Protéine brute 27 %, matières grasses brutes 17 %, fibres brutes 2 %, cendres brutes 7 %, calcium 1,5 %, phosphore 0,9 %, humidité 10%. Energie métabolisable: 3700 kcal/kg
*ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS*Vit. A 20,000 UI, vit. D3 1,700 UI, vit. E 140 ppm, vit. B1 10 ppm, vit. B2 12 ppm, vit. B6 6 ppm, vit. B12 220 ppb, vit. C 27 ppm, acide folique 5 ppm, fer (sulfate de fer monohydraté) 76 mg/kg, cuivre  (sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté) 9 mg/kg, manganèse (sulfate de manganèse) 9 mg/kg, zinc (sulfate de zinc) 120 mg/kg, sélénium (sélénométhionine) 0,06 mg/kg, iode (iodate de calcium anhydre) 2 mg/kg.

MERCI

----------


## Quaraba

Je ne connais pas du tout cette marque . On ne sait pas les pourcentages de riz dans la première.
Dans la deuxième: idem on ne sait pas ni pour le riz et la pomme de terre.

----------


## Azoth

même la viande "viande de saumon" etc etc , ça doit être du sous produit bien dégueulasse
vaut mieux prendre dans les gammes avec viande humainement consommable

----------


## Poupoune 73

natyka de mémoire on en parlait il y a qqs années (bouh la vieille!) je crois qu'avec platinium c'était la seule marque qui faisait un aliment semi-humide il faut fouiller le sujet avec cette marque dans le moteur de recherche  ::  pour ce que je m'en rappelle c'était pas mal, mais à confirmer

----------


## Lulucilia

Coucou! Je me tate pour mon prochain achat, bon j'ai encore je crois bien 20 kg à écouler donc j'ai le temps^^.J'hésite entre la maxima gf classic ou porc et l'acana sport (ou grande race même si j'ai des chiens moyens parce que moins de cendre, pas beaucoup de différence mais le prix est pas le même!). J'avoue j'aime bien le fait que la viande soit issus d'animaux élévés en plein air et agriculture dirable.

Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Azoth

connais pas  ::

----------


## didouille

Bonjour,

Ma chienne a 15 mois maintenant, et les croquettes c'est toujours un sujet d'actualité!  :Smile: 
Elle a commencé avec mastery qu'elle ne supportait pas (beaucoup de crottes et pas du tout moulées), puis les hill's ideal balance, ça lui a potentiellement déclenché des problèmes de peau (on ne saura jamais si c'était lié). De mémoire  ::  avec les hill's elle faisait des crottes OK.

Elle était au mélange acana large puppy+orijen large puppy depuis septembre dernier. Apres un début un peu compliqué, ça allait (le nombre de crottes avait diminué et elles étaient mieux) mais problème de flatulences. On est du coup passé sur exclusivement orijen large puppy car on avait remarqué que lorsque l'on augmentait la quantité de acana ca n'allait pas. Ca semblait être mieux, mais en fait non : quantité crottes OK, mais souvent pas top top, et toujours flatulences...

Du coup je ne sais plus quoi lui prendre. J'essayerais bien les wolfood donc vous parlez ^^ mais vu son "passif" :
- va t elle supporter le riz? (il y en avait dans les hill's ideal balance)
- va t elle supporter la patate douce?
- les oeufs lui posent elle problème?

J'aurai testé les 38/18, ou les adult fish.. mais vous les voyez où les taux en omega 3 et 6 ?? (car elle est toujours sensible de la peau, et on est obligé de lui donner des omega3&6 en plus, alors autant que les taux ne sont pas trop bas ..).

Vous auriez testé autre chose sinon? J'avais pensé au carnilove (mais les 20% de pois, est-ce qu'elle va supporter?)

Merci!!! ::

----------


## Quaraba

Voilà ce qui est écrit sur le site NCLN:
 

*"Aucune autre céréale*, pas de légumineuses (pois lentilles etc..) pas de soja, pas de racine ou tubercule (tapioca, pommes terre, patates douce etc..).
 

Le Krill (ingrédient original) qui est constitué de micro crustacés d'origine marine (ressource non menacée) apporte des protéines de qualité, des lipides riches en omega 3, de puissants anti oxydants (astaxanthine) et des chondroprotecteurs naturels (1000 mg de glucasamine et 1000 mg de chondroïtine /kg d'aliment).
 

A remarquer aussi son taux de minéraux de seulement 6%.
énergie métabolisable de 4228 kcal/kg 
 
Oméga 3: 1.2% (c'est sur fiche technique)
Rapport omega3 omega6 :1/1.23

----------


## didouille

Merci!
J'avais pas les yeux en face des trous! Par contre je ne trouve pas les infos pour celles de poisson.
Tu penses que ça pourrait aller l'une ou l'autre pour ma chienne?

----------


## Quaraba

Si elle a eu des soucis de peau et qu'il lui faut des omégas: je prendrais celles aux poissons mais avec les croquettes, c'est tellement compliquée.
Il n'y a qu'en essayant que tu sauras.

----------


## Azoth

Les 38/18 plaisent à bien des égards, il faut essayer et voir si cela fonctionne, malheureusement d'un chien à un autre cela change

----------


## Saralyn

C'est juste histoire de râler, mais mon chien est allergique au poulet et aux oeufs (je suis sûre, on a fait un régime d'éviction). C'est l'horreur pour trouver des croquettes qui conviennent -même celles qui prétendent ne contenir "qu'une source de protéine"contiennent de la graisse de poulet (ou de "volaille" ou de l'hydrolysat de foie d'un animal non précisé). Pourquoi ? Elles sont censément faites pour des chiens sensibles souffrant d'allergie et si je cherche des croquettes avec une seule protéine qui n'est pas le poulet, ce n'est pas pour qu'on m'en mette ailleurs dans les ingrédients. En plus, il n'y a aucun moteur de recherche permettant de chercher une sorte de croquette en éliminant des ingrédients à part les céréales donc ça prend des heures de regarder toutes les compositions. C'est pénible... ::

----------


## Lulucilia

Tu as les maxima grain free hypoallergenic au porc, à l'agnau ou poisson.

----------


## Azoth

Saralyn, pour le coup, avec de telles intolérances, ça vaut le coup de passer tout ce temps à lire comment faire un bon barf je crois.... ?

----------


## Quaraba

Saralyn: les orijen six fish ne contiennent ni volaille ni oeufs .

----------


## Azoth

barf ou ration ménagère bien sur
ORIJEN, excellente marque  ::

----------


## dedel

tu as regarder chez purizon ? ils ont des gammes single meat

----------


## didouille

Bonjour

merci pour vos avis, après réflexion, je viens de commander 2 paquets de 3kg des 38/18, j'espère les recevoir vite et qu'elles lui iront !  :: 

Pour les intolérances alimentaires, la chienne d'une amie était allergiques au poulet, mais... elle lui donne des croquettes RC (oui pas bien, mais elle a tt essayé avant) hypoallergéniques (je ne sais plus le nom exact) et en regardant la compo à l'époque je lui avais fait remarqué qu'il y avait des "trucs" de poulet dedans ^^ Et au final, sa chienne ne mange que celles là, et n'a plus de soucis. Alors oui, il faut peut-être testé, c'est peut-être un "ensemble" qui n'est pas digéré...!

----------


## didouille

J'ai reçu mes paquets, par contre je suis un peu ...  :: 
La compo sur le site n'était pas celle qui est indiquée sur mon paquet, donc dans mes paquets, j'ai de la pulpe de betterave par exemple. (ils viennent de modifier le site internet).

Sur cette gamme les taux d'oméga 3 et 6 pour les 38/18 sont bas par rapport à d'autres marques, et ils sembleraient qu'ils soient encore plus bas pour la version "fish"...  :: 

Je vais voir comment ça se passe avec mes 2 paquets "test".

----------


## Azoth

le krill aussi a diminué sur la nouvelle gamme 38/18, j'ai les anciens paquets encore.
Ils ont fait ça pour améliorer la digestion apparemment  ::

----------


## May-May

Il faut privilégier quels types d'apport chez les séniors ?

Finalement je me retrouve avec Hiduc (X Berger des carpathes - 8 ans) et Douchka (Cane Corso - 10 ans). Ils sont actuellement aux True Instinct :

*COMPOSITION:*Poulet désossé élevé en plein air* (33%), poulet déshydraté (32%), pois déshydratés*, farine de pois*, graisse animale* (6%) (stabilisée avec des tocophérols naturels), pomme de terre déshydratée*, hydrolysat protéique (3,5%), racine de chicorée déshydratée*, pois chiches*, huile de poisson (0,5%), subtances minérales, pomme déshydratée*, carotte déshydratée*, marc de tomates séchées*, brocoli déshydraté*, fruits rouges déshydratés*, varech déshydraté*, potiron déshydraté*, romarin déshydraté*.*Ingrédients naturels
*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES*
Protéines brutes: 39%
matières grasses brut: 21 %
Cellusose brute: 2.5%
Matières minérales:7%
Oméga 3: 0.3% Omega 6: 2.9%

C'est suffisant ? Où il faudrait privilégier autre chose ?

----------


## Azoth

Pour les seniors il faut diminuer les protéines, pour soulager les reins  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens, j'ai trouvé ça, ça semble bien résumé 
https://www.wanimo.com/veterinaire/alimentation-du-chien-senior/besoin-nutritionnels-du-chien-senior.html

----------


## didouille

oui le krill aussi (mais à ce "stade" ça ne m'impactait pas)

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Pour les seniors il faut diminuer les protéines, pour soulager les reins 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tiens, j'ai trouvé ça, ça semble bien résumé 
> https://www.wanimo.com/veterinaire/a...en-senior.html


pas du tout. un vieux chien, une vieille personne, c'est comme une vieille voiture: il faut mettre beaucoup plus de carburant que dans une neuve, et elle marche beaucoup moins bien
privilégier un fort taux de protéines ANIMALES, un taux de cendres de mémoire de 8% max et rapport phospho-calcique le plus proche possible de 1
il faut un bon taux de pro pour limiter la fonte musculaire car vieillissement rime souvent avec baisse de l'activité physique

----------


## Azoth

C'est un sujet controversé  :: 
Il faut privilégier des protéines de bonnes qualités dans tout les cas, oui.

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou,

Mes loulous ont beaucoup de gaz avec les woolfood lamb donc je pense changer de marque.

Coyot ne voulait plus les manger donc j'ai acheté, dans l'ugence, des hill's grain free ( c'est pas une compo magique mais c'est pas si pire non plus  :: ). 
Je vais chercher une autre marque maintenant qu'il remange correctement et qu'il supporte très bien les hill's. Il vient d'être opéré du coude pour la seconde fois (retrait des implants mis en place en 2014 suite fracture complexe de l'ulna) et il avait une infection, c'est sans doute pour ça qu'il ne mangeait plus bien.

----------


## Azoth

coucou!!!

De retour du véto car je trouvais les raptorz trop fit et la coprophagie de Nézia "m'inquiétait", je soupçonnait une carence ou que sais je ??

Du coup, ils ont eu injections de B12 (on en refait une semaine prochaine)
Pas de bilan sang, elle ne le trouvait pas nécessaire et leur labo ne fait pas toutes les analyses donc ça aurait occasionnés des frais supplémentaires, elle n'en voyait pas l'interet
Elle pense qu'ils font des entérites à répétition, à chaque fois qu'ils mangent ou boivent autre chose que leurs croquettes et eau ça part en bouse, ce serait une réaction inflammatoire des intestins, un genre de maladie de khronn quoi

Elle m'a dit de prendre des croquettes très ttrès riche en omega 3 et en omega 6, chose que ne rentre pas dans les wolfood  :: 
En ce moment ils ont les SPORTING DOG et les KRILL mélangé, ça leur va bien, il me reste pas mal de paquet de krill donc de toute façon jvais les terminer avant de commander autre chose


La véto m'a conseillé les "SPECIFIC JOINT SUPPORT" mais la compo est affreuse  ::  
Ingrédients :
blé, riz, farine de poisson, cellulose en poudre, huile de poisson, protéines de maïs, œufs, protéines hydrolysées de porc, pulpe de betterave, minéraux, huile de tournesol, vitamines et oligo-éléments, téguments de graines de Plantago psyllium, coquilles de crustacés hydrolysées (source de glucosamine), huile de bourrache, cartilage de requin hydrolysé (source de chondroïtine), L-carnitine, graisse animale.Additifs 
Antioxidants : additifs conformes à la réglementation européenne BHT, BHA, gallate de propyle, palmitate d'ascorbyle.
Sans colorants ni arômes artificiels




Alors il va falloir que je trouve un intermédiaire quoi...
Si jamais il y a des forumeuses dans cette situation, je suis preneuse de la marque de croquette choisie!!

----------


## Azoth

Ou bien j'achète des capsules d'omega 3 et 6 ..........  ::

----------


## didouille

Pour son pelage/peau, on lui donne des sachets d'omega 3&6 de virbac. Ca semble faire effet (je lui trouve toujours des petites plaques que tu vois que si tu as le nez dessus)
Sinon tu aurais l'huile de poisson/saumon, mais je n'ai jamais essayé!

----------


## Quaraba

Il faut peut-être trouver une autre huile que saumon car avec toutes ces histoires de métaux lourds, ce n'est pas rassurant.

Azoth: je ne vois pas ce que les croquettes véto vont changer si cela vient des cochonneries qu'ils mangent à côté.
Et en plus, elle n'est pas sûre puisqu'il n'y a pas eu analyse.

----------


## lealouboy

Je pense essayer les croquettes platinum, que pensez vous de la compo ?

https://www.platinum-bretagne.com/cr...prettyPhoto/2/

----------


## Quaraba

Je ne connais pas du tout les platinum.

----------


## Azoth

> Je pense essayer les croquettes platinum, que pensez vous de la compo ?
> 
> https://www.platinum-bretagne.com/cr...prettyPhoto/2/


Elles ne sont pas "mal"  si tu recherches ce taux de protéines là
les cendres ne sont pas trop élevées
C'est à base de viande fraiche et non déshydratée, donc je crois que la teneur en protéine diminue bcp une fois transformée, enfin c'est le souvenir que j'en ai, à vérifier avec d'autres forumers?

La marque est plaisante en tout cas, mais je ne vois pas comment ils justifient un tel prix  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il faut peut-être trouver une autre huile que saumon car avec toutes ces histoires de métaux lourds, ce n'est pas rassurant.
> 
> Azoth: je ne vois pas ce que les croquettes véto vont changer si cela vient des cochonneries qu'ils mangent à côté.
> Et en plus, elle n'est pas sûre puisqu'il n'y a pas eu analyse.


oui, je ne vais pas changer, les sporting dog / krill conviennent pour le moment, quand j'aurais plu de paquet de krill, je me demande même si je ne les passerais pas uniquement sur les sporting dog, mais pour le moment, je mets l'affaire croquettes en stand by
et je regarde pour complementer en omega

Je me demande si elle n'a pas mélangé et m'a proposé ces croquettes en lien avec les problèmes ortho  ::   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour son pelage/peau, on lui donne des sachets d'omega 3&6 de virbac. Ca semble faire effet (je lui trouve toujours des petites plaques que tu vois que si tu as le nez dessus)
> Sinon tu aurais l'huile de poisson/saumon, mais je n'ai jamais essayé!


oui j'ai vu les sachets aussi
je vais lire les commentaires et je vais demander à la véto si trop d'omega peut avoir un effet indésirable aussi

----------


## pomku

> Je pense essayer les croquettes platinum, que pensez vous de la compo ?
> 
> https://www.platinum-bretagne.com/cr...prettyPhoto/2/


Miss, si tu pars sur Platinum, achète plutôt direct chez le revendeur officiel, ils sont très réactifs. 
https://shop.platinum-france.com/

----------


## lealouboy

Oki coupine, il me semblait que tu avais donné cette marque aux merveilleux p'tits boudins  :Smile:  

J'étudie la question, j'ai encore 30 kilos pour le moment (18 kilos de Woolfood lamb et 12 kilos de Hill's grain free que j'ai acheté en catastrophe pour faire manger Coco avant son opération).
Je cherche une marque pour août/septembre car je ne veux pas faire de transition pendant la période critique de convalo, vu comme il est difficile de savoir si Coyot les tolérera ou non. 
Il tolère parfaitement les Hill's (dont la compo n'est pas si caca que ça) donc, au pire, il aura celles là jusqu'à ce qu'il soit en forme.

----------


## didouille

Les sachets d'oméga 3 & 6 de Virbac, tu peux donner tous les jours ou tous les 2 jours. Et actuellement, je t'avoue que je ne surveille pas trop donc je dois lui donner tous les 4 jours en gros. Je me dis qu'elle en a un peu de temps en temps pour "stabiliser".

Pour les croquettes, pour la mienne, je pense en fait la laisser aux Orijen... Je vais voir mais plus j'avance plus je suis "déçue" des wolfood (c'est plus un "sentiment" perso) et à côté de ça, ça n'améliore pas vraiment ses selles (mais je pense que le pb est ailleurs pour ses selles). Par contre, sous orijen elle avait des flatulences, et là avec le mélange... elle en a peut-être moins...!
Faut que je réfléchisse :: 

Azoth : tu ne pourrais pas faire un mélange wolfood et orijen sinon?! (les orijen t'apporteront peut-être plus d'oméga 3&6)?

----------


## Azoth

> Les sachets d'oméga 3 & 6 de Virbac, tu peux donner tous les jours ou tous les 2 jours. Et actuellement, je t'avoue que je ne surveille pas trop donc je dois lui donner tous les 4 jours en gros. Je me dis qu'elle en a un peu de temps en temps pour "stabiliser".
> 
> Pour les croquettes, pour la mienne, je pense en fait la laisser aux Orijen... Je vais voir mais plus j'avance plus je suis "déçue" des wolfood (c'est plus un "sentiment" perso) et à côté de ça, ça n'améliore pas vraiment ses selles (mais je pense que le pb est ailleurs pour ses selles). Par contre, sous orijen elle avait des flatulences, et là avec le mélange... elle en a peut-être moins...!
> Faut que je réfléchisse
> 
> Azoth : tu ne pourrais pas faire un mélange wolfood et orijen sinon?! (les orijen t'apporteront peut-être plus d'oméga 3&6)?


oooh que oui si je pouvais ils seraient restés sur Orijen.
Wolfood aussi me fait un "truc de travers".... mais y'a pas à chier niveau compo... jvois les croquettes presque jaunes que mangent les chiens d'une amie, non quoi.. et elle les paye chère... 

Les miens ont été sous Orijen Large Puppy, j'ai lutté à coup d'ultra levure, je me ruinais! mais ils n'ont jamais supporté, ils chient en bouse avec... ils étaient en pleine forme, ont bien grandit avec, mais toujours en selles liquides..  ::  
J'avais changé pour les exclusive by gosby riz poulet et ils ont changé la compo, et zou nous voilà sur wolfood, et le seul élément dont mes vétos me disent qu'il en faut une tonne, c'est le point faible des wolfood  ::  c'est à devenir chèvre!!
mais nous sommes tellement nombreux à en chier niveau croquettes....  ::  

Si j'avais les moyens, ou alors seulement un chien de 20 kg, je me ferais pas chier et j'irais sur les croquettes terra canis à 18€ le kilo, mais c'est vraiment hors budget pour moi.....  :: 


Tu penses que c'est quoi qui lui donnerait ces selles à ta louloute??? 
essaies Prokolon comme pré/pro biotiques, sur trois jours, il est efficace, peut-être un déséquilibre de sa flore pour elle?

----------


## didouille

Bon bon bon... ma chienne vomit des croquettes depuis lundi, pas en continu, mais quelque chose ne va pas...  ::  est-ce que ça pourrait être les croquettes wolfood? On va tenter aujourd'hui de lui donner que des orijen et de voir si ça persiste. Sinon ça sera direction le véto...
elle mange vite, mais elle a une gamelle anti-glouton depuis 6 mois presque et du coup elle mange plus lentement + elle a jamais vomi de croquettes auparavant !!

Sinon pour ses crottes Azoth, je pense qu'elle est "émotive" et du coup que si elle a une émotion un peu trop forte, ses crottes ne seront pas top. J'ai pas l'impression que ses crottes dépendent des croquettes qu'elle a. Par contre, son soucis c'est plus les flatulences, et c'est là dessus que je vais plus chercher à trouver la bonne alimentation du coup. les crottes, finalement je me dis "bah tant pis ... ça doit être "normal" ".
Azoth aussi, tu ne veux pas tenter de faire des mélanges de croquettes? Orijen+autre marque par ex?
C'est sûr que c'est une organisation mais si ça peut t'aider...!

----------


## Azoth

Oui, jvais y réfléchir car on gère bien en ce moment avec deux croquettes, on a une balance en permanence à côté et on pèse chaque ration.

Ce n'est pas normal qu'elle vomisse, elle peut être irritée? un ulcère si elle est super émotive, un corps étranger... ?? Les vomissements sont inquiétants, comment va t'elle ????

essaies pro kolin  sur trois jours, c'est un bon pré pro biotique et protecteur gastrique.
Quand zozoth faisait de grosses crises c'était carrément phosphaluvet 

pourquoi les wolofood la ferait vomir, c'est possible qu'elle ne digère pas le krill tu crois?

----------


## didouille

merci Azoth.
on a fait des diètes et essai pour réintroduire les croquettes avec le mélange orijen+wolfood, ca n'a pas tenu...
on a refait diète et réintroduit que orijen, pour le moment...ça se maintient! Après elle n'est pas à sa ration habituelle, donc on est pas encore sorti de tout cela, mais elle demande à manger, et elle a sa pêche habituelle dehors.
On va voir ce que ça donne et sinon on ira chez le véto !
Elle a eu du phosphaluvet une fois, on en a encore, mais bon j'attends... elle a peut-être "besoin" de vomir alors j'ai pas envie de l'empêcher non plus...

----------


## Azoth

disons que si elle voit souvent, elle va finir par s'irriter l'estomac et tout le conduit digestif  :: 

J'ai mis le reste de la "bande" sous Optilife, c'est pas une mauvaise croquette du tout, appétente, ils ont des selles noires, pas trop grosses. peut-être regarder cette gamme qui est au riz exclusivement...? ou des hypoallergiques qui contiennent des "complètements" pour le chien?
Sinon si tu as qu'un seul chien et que tu peux mettre 18 le kg, y'a les terra canis ?  :: 

Nous sommes quelques unes à avoir des problèmes pour trouver les croquettes mais nos chiens ne réagissent pas si mal que la tienne, c'est principalement du caca mou et +/- perte de poids... la tienne a peut-être une vraie allergie ?  :: 

z'ont un beau poils  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Il y a pas mal de bons retours sur les opti life.

----------


## lealouboy

> Bon bon bon... ma chienne vomit des croquettes depuis lundi, pas en continu, mais quelque chose ne va pas...  est-ce que ça pourrait être les croquettes wolfood? On va tenter aujourd'hui de lui donner que des orijen et de voir si ça persiste. Sinon ça sera direction le véto...
> elle mange vite, mais elle a une gamelle anti-glouton depuis 6 mois presque et du coup elle mange plus lentement + elle a jamais vomi de croquettes auparavant !!
> 
> Sinon pour ses crottes Azoth, je pense qu'elle est "émotive" et du coup que si elle a une émotion un peu trop forte, ses crottes ne seront pas top. J'ai pas l'impression que ses crottes dépendent des croquettes qu'elle a. Par contre, son soucis c'est plus les flatulences, et c'est là dessus que je vais plus chercher à trouver la bonne alimentation du coup. les crottes, finalement je me dis "bah tant pis ... ça doit être "normal" ".
> Azoth aussi, tu ne veux pas tenter de faire des mélanges de croquettes? Orijen+autre marque par ex?
> C'est sûr que c'est une organisation mais si ça peut t'aider...!


Coucou tout le monde  :Smile:  

Mon conjoint n'arrêtait pas de me dire que les Woolfood n'allaient pas pour Daïs, qu'elle sentait mauvais et qu'elle faisait beaucoup de gaz, j'avoue que je n'avais pas particulièrement remarqué mais lui, passe la journée avec eux. 
Daïs s'est subitement mise à vomir ( de la bile et de l'herbe), nous l'avons emmenée chez le vétérinaire, sa PDS a montré une forte augmentation de ALAT (887) et à l'echo, on a vu un épaississement important de la paroi intestinale ( qui a doublé de volume). 

Daïs s'est vraissemblablement empoisonnée ( elle a bu dans un cours d'eau et elle a tendance à ramasser n'importe quoi malgré nos vigilance constante) mais ça n'explique pas l'épaississement intestinal.
Elle a actuellement un traitement naturel de fond ( prescrit par le vétérinaire) à base de probiotiques, de silycure ( pour soutenir son foie) et d'omega 3. Elle a aussi eu de la vitamine B12. 

Je lui donne les hill's grain free que j'avais depuis une semaine et effectivement, elle sent bon et n'a plus de problème de gaz.
C'est finalement Coyot qui finit les wolfood ( et qui n'a pas de problème avec). 

Surveillez bien vos loulous car, même si ce ne sont pas les croquettes qui l'ont empoisonnée hein, ben je ne les trouve pas si bien que ça. 

Je resterai aux Hill's jusqu'à la fin de la convalo de Coyot Boy et ensuite je pense tester les Farmina morue/orange ( conseillées par une copine qui s'y connait).

----------


## gamba

Bon rétablissement à Daïs  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Bon rétablissement à Daïs


Merci pour elle, elle nous a vraiment fait très peur. En plus, comme on ne sait pas vraiment ce qui a pu l'empoisonner, on n'ose plus la détacher en promenade pour l'instant ( elle est sourde donc difficile de l'empêcher de quoi que ce soit à distance). 
C'était terrible d'aller chez le véto presque tous les jours et de la voir décliner, complétement impuissants, jour après jour  ::  
Depuis lundi, elle va mieux de jour en jour, un pur bonheur pour nous  ::

----------


## Houitie

Question débile et peut etre déjà abordée... 
Les croquettes ne sont pas bonnes pour les reins de nos chats mais qu'en est il pour les reins de nos chiens? On en parle bien moins... 
Ici elles sont principalement au BARF, surtout Délice qui ne supporte plus les croquettes mais pour Hestia (et le prochain) j'aimerai bien savoir. Le BARF est clairement le mieux vu comme elles ont changés mais je suis souvent à droite à gauche donc le fait qu'ils acceptent les croquettes m'arrange quand je bouge; Faut il mélanger à de la patée du coup?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voici la compo des croquettes, les seules supportées par Hestia niveau allergie et à Délice niveau digestif. 
*Analyses* Protéine brute 24,0 %, teneur  en matières grasses 12,0 %, cellulose brute 4,5 %, humidité 10,0 %,  cendres brutes 6,5 %, calcium 1,6 %, phosphore 1,2 %, acides gras  Oméga-3 0,22 %, acides gras Oméga-6 1,28 %. ÉM : 3 500 kcal/kg.
*Ingrédients* Dinde 35% (viandes de  dinde séchées 20 %, viandes de dinde moulues déshydratées 15 %), maïs,  pommes de terre (20 %), pommes séchées, levure de bière, graisse de  poulet (conservée par un mélange de tocophérols, source de vitamine E)  (3 %), foie de poulet hydrolysé (2 %), crevettes (1,5 %), huile de  saumon (1 %), algues marines (0,5 %), sulfate de glucosamine (0,02 %),  racines de chicorée (source de manno-oligosaccharides 0,018 %), mélange  d‘herbes aromatiques (fenouil, basilic, sauge 0,018 %),  fructo-oligosaccharides (0,012 %), extrait de Yucca schidigera (0,01 %),  sulfate de chondroïtine (0,012 %).
*Minéraux et Vitamines* *Additifs nutritionnels par kg :*vitamine  A (3a672a) 18 000 UI, vitamine E (alphatocophérol) (3a700) 500 mg,  vitamine D3 (E671) 1 600 UI, chlorure de choline (3a890) 700 mg, biotine  (3a880) 0,7 mg, niacine (3a314) 15 mg, pantothénate de calcium (3a841)  12 mg, vitamine B12 (cyanocobalamine) 0,05 mg, vitamine B2 (riboflavine)  4 mg, vitamine B1 (3a820) 1 mg, vitamine B6 (3a831) 1,5 mg, acide  folique (3a316) 0,6 mg, fer (E1) 90 mg, iode (3b201) 0,7 mg, cuivre  organique (E4) 18 mg, zinc organique (E6) 100 mg, manganèse organique  (E5) 45 mg, sélénium organique (3b8.10) 0,2 mg, DLméthionine (3c301) 15  mg, L-lysine (3.2.3) 3 mg.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Houitie, t'as toujours un lidl pour acheter un poulet à 3/kg.

Nous on fait comme ça  l'eleveuse d'Heïdi nous commande 2/3 trucs et on se ravitaille chez lidl à-30% si possible ou en dlc à super U.

Et on aussi une glacière sur allume cigare c'est tip top

----------


## Houitie

Ce n'est hélas pas toujours facile. En septembre je compte partir sur 3 jours en camping sauvage avec Hestia. Je prends juste mon sac à dos mais rien d'électrique et je marche donc pas de voiture. J'ai deux points pour dormir sur des terrains de copains mais en bords d'eau, ce sont des terrains nus.  Et je ne peux pas laisser Hestia le temps de faire les courses. Prendre une boite de patée dans le sac à dos c'est faisable, prendre un poulet un peu moins  ::  

Quand je vais chez mes parents j'emmene tout en mixé pour miss Délice et je congele chez eux...

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Une ration decongelée, 1 ration congelée qui sera OK pour le lendemain et une boîte de sardines pour le 3e jour

----------


## Poupoune 73

Viande lyophilisee pour le camping sauvage. Me rappelle plus oú je l'avais achetée par contre à l'époque

----------


## Houitie

Ah oui si ça existe je veux bien ! Les sardines je pensais lui donner le soir oui, par contre si j'en donne trop elle a la diarrhée... Elle prend deux repas par jour  :Stick Out Tongue:  et là avec la marche elle va dévorer.

----------


## didouille

Lealouboy : oui bon rétablissement..! J'espère qu'elle va mieux!
La mienne pète la forme, et ne vomit plus. On lui a fait un passage orijen + gastro RC, et ensuite a remis des wolfood plusieurs jours après. On lui a fait des petits repas tous les 4h, puis maintenant elle est à 3-4 repas par jours.
Après, je ne sais pas si c'est lié aux wolfood ou au fait qu'elle a un peu bu dans des marres ....! Car ces 2 raisons coincident.
Elle aussi elle mange pas mal de choses dehors, alors difficile de trouver la cause, mais j'ai encore plus de 3kg de wolfood à écouler (j'avais pris 2 sacs de 3kg).

Si quelqu'un est intéressé par mon 2eme sac de wolfood neuf jamais ouvert  :: 

Après, je ne sais pas ce que je lui donnerai. J'hésite à rester sur orijen + une croquettes spécial transit. C'est compliqué...!! Surtout que c'est un chien qui se plaint pas, du coup je n'arrive pas à savoir si dans son p'tit ventre c'est le bordel complet, si ça la tiraille etc..

----------


## Azoth

Coucou,
après 4 jours à nouveau en 100% krill 38/18, Nazgul se remet à se lécher l'anus et il a à nouveau des selles liquides qui puent... des gaz.... bref ça ne va pas  :: 
J'ai donc refilé 4 sacs sur 5 de krill, à des chiens qui supportent n'importe quoi et qui seront bien contents d'avoir ces croquettes... 'en ai gardé un histoire de ne pas me retrouver sans rien car j'arrive à la fin du paquet entamé.
Je dois donc changer de croquettes  :: 

Je suis satisfaite des optilife sur ma senior bien que la compo ait des trous..... alors les Opti life adulte peut-être ?
J'ai aussi l'option sporting dog de chez wolfood..... mais je ne sais pas s'ils les supportent en 100% vu que j'ai toujours eu coupé avec les krill....

voili voilou lol mais je laisse tomber les krill, elles sont parfaites sur le papier, quand les chiens supportent ça fait de supers chiens en pleine forme mais force est de constater qu'elles ne vont plus  ::  sont casse pieds mes chiens

----------


## Azoth

et pour celles qui prennent acana et orijen, je suis tombée là dessus ==>

Point sur Champion Pet Food - le fabricant des marques Orijen et Acana, (a priori) accusé par des consommateurs du Minnesota, de Californie et de Floride pour : « publicité mensongère » et « violation de la réglementation » .
Les poursuites inclues les résultats de métaux lourds et de BPA dans leurs croquettes. 
Les « plaignants » souhaitent surtout en résumé que Champion Pet Food communique sur le tout (par rapport à la présence de BPA voire de métaux lourds dans leurs croquettes).
Voici quelques liens si vous souhaitez plus d’informations sur ce sujet :
http://truthaboutpetfood.com/lawsuit...na-and-orijen/

https://www.locklaw.com/wp-content/u...tFoods-USA.pdf

----------


## Quaraba

Azoth: les meilleures croquettes seront celles qui conviendront à tes chiens et tant pis pour les trous dans la compo.

Je l'avais vu cet article sur orijen, acana . Les croquettes pour l'Europe ne sont à "priori" pas concernés.

----------


## Azoth

j'espère! ce sont des marques hauts de gamme, c'est pas normal. 
Difficile de ne pas devenir parano  :: 
je repense à gosby et leurs mensonges, ils en ont détraqués des chiens  :: 

Je vous ferais mon retour des opti life

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Orijen quand mon frangin m'avait donné la fin de son sac suite au décès de sa chienne, (pour faire des friandises pour les miens) , la première poignée de crok que j'ai sortie, il y avait un morceau de plastique incrusté dans une crok





Donc pas si clean que ça....

----------


## Quaraba

Cela ne m'étonne même pas. ::

----------


## Azoth

han moi ça m'étonne si! vu le prix  :: 
Je n'épouille pas mes croquettes une par une quoi...... après on s'étonne qu'ils ont des selles molles

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Ben là, clairement c'est parce que je voulais donner ça en bonbons (chez moi on mange pas de croquettes), en voyant le truc, j'ai décidé de donner le sac à la voisine d'en face qui avait un chien qui bouffait pain+restes....

----------


## Azoth

ah entre un bout de plastique qu'il vont chier et pain/restes, le reste d'orijen à du le surprendre  :: 

du coup pour nous transition brutale sur opti life active, pas une selles molles! jvais faire trois jours de pro kolin pour les aider quand même. Maintenant à voir s'ils prennent du poids, si jamais ils n"y arrivent pas, je chercherais une croquette riz+mais.... 
Ou bien je vais acheter des boites de mais et leur donner  ::  :: 

sur le groupe de DA où je suis y'en a un il est carrément au frolic et il pète la forme, 10 ans le bonhomme, au frolic!

----------


## Quaraba

Par curiosité, quelqu'un a essayé le wolfood high meat 40/22 ? 
J'ai essayé plusieurs gammes de croquettes wolfood et pour l'instant rien de concluant: wolfood breeding, chicken rice 38/18, junior large breed et adult sporting dog. Toutes avaient du riz.

----------


## Azoth

non pas essayé celle ci  ::

----------


## dedel

Je viens de les recevoir, j'ai commencé la transition hier soir.
Monsieur Faure de ncln me les a recommandé pour remplacer les purizon (je voulais des sans céréales, compo proche des purizon et taux de protéines élevé vs glucides mini)

----------


## didouille

Bonsoir,

Besoin de vos avis/conseils...
Toujours pour ma chienne et avec son "nouveau" profil :
- 1 an et demi
- Dysplasie D avec arthrose
- Stérilisée

- peau sensible (croûte, grattage, etc)
- pas mal de crottes/jour plus ou moins bien faites, mais cela s'améliore, je pense que c'est plus lié à de l'émotivité
--> a priori, j'aurai dît qu'elle ne supporte pas blé, mais, avoine, peut-être riz, luzerne.

Qu'est-ce que vous me conseillerez...? Sachant que le véto m'a dit de lui donner des j/d hill's. J'hésite à tester quand même, même si bon la compo me fait flipper (mais mon chat de 11 ans a quasi connu que hill's depuis toute sa vie et se porte bien alors bon...)

Merci...!

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonjour,

Personnellement je trouve que c'est une aberration de traiter des pathologies avec des croquettes (hormis certaines pathologies bien précises).

J'ai jeté un coup dil à la composition des j/d hill's, comme tu dis ça fait flipper, je donnerais jamais ça à ma chienne !
Ce qui est dans la composition et qui "permettrait" (j'ai un gros doute parce que la quantité doit être minime) d'aider ta chienne dysplasique / arthrosique tu peux lui donner sous forme de compléments de qualité avec n'importe quelle autre croquette de qualité.
Par exemple sur easy barf (je ne fais pas de pub mais c'est là où jachète pour ma chienne), tu trouves (ce sont des éléments de la composition des croquettes) en vrac :
- moule verte qui contient omega 3, sulfate de chondroïtine entre autres (exactement ce que met en avant la description des croquettes)
- acérola vitamine C qui contient plein d'autres minéraux (calcium, magnesium ...)
- huile d'anchois/sardines et huile de krill qui contiennent aussi omega 3 et vitamine E
Tu peux aussi donner de la vitamine E via l'huile de germe de blé https://www.chiensetchatsnaturelleme...e-dorwest.html

Bien sur il existe d'autres compléments, à adapter selon ta chienne, ses douleurs etc ...

Et ce qui est bien c'est que certains de ces compléments agissent aussi pour les peaux sensibles (notamment omega 3, vitamine E).

Donc mon avis c'est qu'il faudrait trouver une croquette de qualité qui convient à ta chienne mais sans penser à ses pathologies que tu "traiteras" avec des compléments.

----------


## Quaraba

Idem Loupiotte. ::  Il y a  vraiment du choix dans les compléments. Les produits dorwest sont très bien.

La femme de mon véto est pareille, elle ne pense qu'à refiler les croquettes qu'elle vend. Mais quand on voit la compo: non seulement on se fait peur et c'est horriblement cher!   ::

----------


## Azoth

Didouille, j'ai acheté des perles d'omega  3 et 6 pour compléter les croquettes opti life, parfait pour les problèmes de dysplasie, d'articulation etc
et en plus ça donne un poils de chien de concours loool 
https://www.lacompagniedesanimaux.co...6-90-caps.html

Décidément Didouille nos chiennes ont les même problèmes  ::

----------


## didouille

Merci pour vos retours!
Azoth oui elles se ressemblent...! Elle a aussi une conjonctivite/pb yeux et soucis de peau la tienne ?  ::  Tu l'avais stérilisée et elle t'a fait une réaction à son intubation avec grosse fièvre sans pouvoir manger pendant 2 jours? (oui... elle cumule les emmerdes cette petite puce d'amour...!) Tu avais fait une radio pour sa dysplasie?

Sinon dans la précipitation j'ai acheté un paquet de hill's j/d  ::  et en reparlant de ça avec son véto habituel, il a dit que ça servait à rien, car elle n'a pas de "douleurs" (c'est vrai qu'elle gémit jamais à un mouvement, elle a juste une démarche un peu bizarre de l'arrière et utilise surtout son avant main) et que les chondro c'est anti-inflammatoire c'est tout, ça n'aide pas à avoir de meilleures hanches etc. Alors je suis perdue...!!
Du coup j'ai le paquet que je stocke, et je pense déjà commencer par lui trouver des croquettes pour chiens stérilisés, car là dessus, ils sont tous formels, il ne faut pas qu'elle prenne trop de poids! (bon...on a de la marge... c'est un poids plume de base, et là elle a perdu plus d'1kg post stérilisation à cause de son infection à l'intubation).
Vous en pensez quoi des orijen fit & trim? Je n'ai pas vu de personnes en prendre ici...
Elle est tjs aux orijen large puppy (les vétos ont dit "c'est fini les croquettes chiots pour elle!") avec le reste de wolfood que je continue de lui donner en petite quantité (ça aide pour les croquettes et il y a du krill donc je me suis dit que ça serait pas mal pour sa dysplasie! faut bien trouver un intérêt à finir ces croquettes!  ::  )

pour les omega, je lui donne deja des sachets virbac omega 3&6 et oui, ça donne un beau poils, et ça aide sa peau  ::

----------


## Quaraba

On m'a dit que les orijen fit and trim sont vraiment bien. Bon après la stérilisation, il faut faire attention mais chaque cas est différent. Le véto m'avait dit prendre des croquettes pour chiens stérilisés ou de diminuer sa ration de 10% : je ne l'ai pas fait et elle n'a jamais grossit.
Par contre, c'est vrai qu'elle peut quitter les croquettes chiots . Et les orijen adult dog, tout simplement?

----------


## Azoth

Nézia me fait des folliculites bactériennes  ::  parcontre elle a toujours bien supporté ses anesthésies. Je lui ai fait toutes les radios devant derrière (et derrière deux fois, du coup.. la 1ère chez les "véto généraliste" et toutes les autres chez le chirurgien. Pour la dysplasie des deux hanches on a réfléchie pour une TOB sur une hanche mais réajustable avec chondropotecteur et osteo a dit le chirurgien donc on a fait une arthroscopie sur son OCD de l'épaule droite. Oui oui, deux dysplasies et une OCD  ::   :: 

Bizarre que ton véto t'ai dit ça sur les chondro..... car le flexadin advanced a visiblement changé sa démarche ici... mais il y a aussi une action anti inflammatoire ciblée, c'est vrai  ::  Omega 3 et 6, top! et puis la moule verte aussi apparemment, en complet naturel. Jamais donné mais souvent vu être conseillé 

Pour les croquettes je dirais comme Quaraba, pourquoi pas les Orijen adulte tout simplement, si elle ne grossit pas trop?
la véto m'avait conseillé des croquettes spéciales "dysplasie" mais une compo abominable, les additifs/ajouts/compléments étaient top seulement  ::

----------


## harmonie38

Bonjour,

Icare a actuellement celles ci https://www.capanimal.fr/product/nat...ult-daily-12kg
après avoir testé plusieurs croquettes c'est les seules qui ne lui collent pas la diarrhée bien qu'il y reste facilement sensible.

Vu ses problèmes de douleurs le véto me conseille de lui prendre des croquettes spécial articulation (là j'avoue avoir un peu peur niveau digestif, et niveau compo de croquettes) ou continuer celles qu'il a actuellement et ajouter un complément du genre flexadin (qui j'avoue là coûte un peu cher au vu de mon budget mensuel) et je ne vois pas la différences entre les différent compléments de ce type

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Sachant qu'Icare n'a l'air de supporter que le riz dans les croquettes en terme de céréales, j'ai essayé les sans céréales mais c'est la cata (diarrhée +++)

----------


## Azoth

avec uniquement riz comme céréales et bon marché, tu as les opti life active
Le flexadin advanced est pas mal du tout pour les douleurs car anti inflammatoire ciblé, tu en donnes trois mois, puis pause, puis re 3 mois etc
tu le trouveras moins cher sur "la compagnie des animaux"

----------


## audy78

Bonsoir.
Je me permets de vous contacter pour avoir vos avis.
Mes 3 chiens (2 goldens de 30 kgs et 1 croisé berger australien de 25 kg) étaient aux gosbi et tout allait bien.
Suite à la rupture sur NCLN j'ai choisi les wolfood lamb (sans transition donc).
Tout s'est bien passé au départ mais là depuis déjà 1 semaine je remarque que mes goldens ont des selles molles et vert très foncées.
L'odeur est affreuse.
Ma soeur a le même soucis avec son chien lui aussi passé aux wolfood lamb.
D'autres dans ce cas là? le changement étant récent, faut-il persister?
Nous avons rdv pour mes 3 chiens pour les vaccins demain donc j'en parlerai au véto mais si en attendant vous pouvez m'éclairer..

----------


## Azoth

d’expérience perso, les wolfood, quelque soit la gamme, n'ont pas fonctionné chez moi  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Idem pour Wolfood. La mienne ne prenait pas assez de poids et selles très molles dés que j'augmentais les doses.

----------


## lénou

Que pensez-vous de celle-ci: Taste of ﻿the wiod ﻿Wetlands﻿.﻿﻿﻿﻿ Merci

----------


## dedel

au bout d'une semaine avec les wolfood hi meat aucun problème ici

----------


## confetti

Idem ici Wolfood chicken 38/18 tous mes chiens en diahrée , je vais reprendre les lamb qui avait fonctionné il me semble même que j'ai des souvenirs de selles molles sur certains chiens . 

J'ai vu la véto qui m'a dit que ce n'était pas forcément dû aux croquettes qu'il y avait plein de chiens en diahréee avec ces chaleurs , mais j'ai un gros doute quand-même. Car là sont tous au poulet , riz , carotte plus les médocs (kaopectate et canidiarix) . C'est rentré dans l'ordre pour le moment 


PFFFF suis un peu perdue je ne sais plus quoi leur prendre , avec gosbi jamais eu de problème quel dommage qu'ils aient changé leur formule je ne comprends pas !


Vous avez appelé NCLN ?

 Je l'ai fait , ils vont vérifier le lot dont sont issus mes paquets car j'ai déjà passé un paquet et pas eu de problème mais c'était un autre lot !

----------


## malie

Bonjour, j'ai besoin de votre aide. J'ai actuellement trois chats nourris aux croquettes concept for life sterilised suite à lecture de ce forum. Je vais normalement adopter un chiot berger australien nourri au barf par leleveuse mais je souhaite passer aux croquettes. Les concept for life medium devraient convenir à cette race. Que pensez-vous de cette marque, sinon qu'elle marque me conseillez vous ? Je sais que les sans céréales ont le vent en poupe mais purizon par exemple ne convenait pas

----------


## Azoth

L'éleveuse ne peut pas te dire quoi prendre?
passer du crue aux croquettes, c'est tout une organisation pour pas flinguer le métabolisme du chiot

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Idem ici Wolfood chicken 38/18 tous mes chiens en diahrée , je vais reprendre les lamb qui avait fonctionné il me semble même que j'ai des souvenirs de selles molles sur certains chiens . 
> 
> J'ai vu la véto qui m'a dit que ce n'était pas forcément dû aux croquettes qu'il y avait plein de chiens en diahréee avec ces chaleurs , mais j'ai un gros doute quand-même. Car là sont tous au poulet , riz , carotte plus les médocs (kaopectate et canidiarix) . C'est rentré dans l'ordre pour le moment 
> 
> 
> PFFFF suis un peu perdue je ne sais plus quoi leur prendre , avec gosbi jamais eu de problème quel dommage qu'ils aient changé leur formule je ne comprends pas !
> 
> 
> Vous avez appelé NCLN ?
> ...



il y a eu plusieurs annonces par rapport aux g osby, qui ne reviendront jamais à la 1ère compo qui nous correspondait tous....

Je suis contente des opti life active, mais je ne peux m’empêcher d'être nostalgique de la compo des 38/18, dont le rapport phospho calcique etc etc était impeccable

----------


## Azoth

Je suis allée voir la compo des concept for life medium, elles n'ont pas l'air si mal mais on ne connait pas le % de riz, de maïs, de betterave etc  ::  même soucis que chez opti life


Ingrédients :
30 % de protéines de volaille (riches en poulet, en partie déshydratées et hydrolysées), 20 % de viande fraîche de poulet, riz, maïs, graisse de volaille, pulpe de betterave déshydratée (sans sucre), graines de lin, 1,5 % lignocellulose, levure de bière (déshydratée), œuf (déshydraté), chlorure de sodium, 0,4 % d'huile de saumon, 0,3 % d'huile de tournesol, 0,2 % d'extrait de levure (riche en bêta-glucanes et mannane-oligosaccharides), 0,1% d'inuline de chicorée, 0,1 % d'extrait d’aronia (déshydraté, riche en polyphénols), 0,04 % de glucosamine, 0,02 % de sulfate de chondroïtine, 0,02 % d'extraits de houblon et de thé vert (déshydratés, riches en flavonoïdes).

protéines brutes
30.0 %

graisses brutes
18.0 %

fibres brutes
2.0 %

cendres brutes
6.5 %

calcium
1.2 %

phosphore
0.95 %

sodium
0.35 %

acides gras oméga 3
0.75 %

acides gras oméga 6
2.9 %

----------


## didouille

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses! J'ai réfléchi un peu, mais je reste perdue... et pour le moment je n'ai pas ouvert le sachet de Hill's j/d.
Ma chienne ne sait pas se plaindre, donc difficile de savoir si ses pattes/hanches la dérange. Elle vit sa vie "normalement", elle couine jamais et ne se pose jamais de questions sur un mouvement (j'avais cru sur la monter en voiture, mais je me demande si ce n'est pas une autre raison).

Du coup, en soit, elle n'a pas besoin d'anti-inflammatoire à l'heure actuelle, et je n'ai pas envie de lui en donner pour "rien". Le jour où elle sera en crise, je pourrai lui donner quoi si je lui ai déjà donné des "anti-inflammatoires" avant?!  ::  C'est comme ça que je vois le truc, mais je me plante peut-être complètement!

Et pour trouver les bonnes croquettes, sachant son profil (dysplasie+arthrose, fine/maigre, 1an et demi, tout juste stérilisée) je ne sais pas les taux qu'il faut privilégier : limiter les matières grasses, privilégier le taux le plus haut de protéines, quels taux de Ca et P prendre? En soit, je ne vois pas de grosses différences entre les croquettes orijen large puppy, les orijen original et les orijen fit (à part qq différences sur les % matières grasses, protéines, calcium, P et sulfate de chondro et glucosamine)

*Orijen Puppy large :*Protéines brutes (min.)
38 %

Matières grasses (min.)
16 %

Cendres brutes (max.)
7 %

Fibres brutes (max.)
6 %

Humidité (max.)
12 %

Calcium (min.)
1.3 %

Phosphore (min.)
1.1 %

Acides gras omega 6 (min.)
2.8 %

Acides gras omega 3 (min.)
0.9 %

ADH (min.)
0.3 %

AEP (min.)
0.2 %

Glucosamine (min.)
1400 mg/kg

Sulfate de chondroïtine
1200 mg/kg




*Orijen original :*
Protéines brutes (min.)
38 %

Matières grasses (min.)
18 %

Cendres brutes (max.)
8 %

Fibres brutes (max.)
5 %

Humidité (max.)
12 %

Calcium (min.)
1.4 %

Phosphore (min.)
1.1 %

Acides gras omega 6 (min.)
3 %

Acides gras omega 3 (min.)
1 %

ADH (min.)
0.3 %

AEP (min.)
0.2 %

Glucosamine (min.)
1400 mg/kg

Sulfate de chondroïtine
1200 mg/kg



*Orijen Fit :*
Protéines brutes (min.)
42 %

Matières grasses (min.)
13 %

Cendres brutes (max.)
8 %

Fibres brutes (max.)
8 %

Humidité (max.)
12 %

Calcium (min.)
1.4 %

Phosphore (min.)
1.1 %

Acides gras omega 6 (min.)
2.2 %

Acides gras omega 3 (min.)
0.9 %

ADH (min.)
0.25 %

AEP (min.)
0.15 %

Glucosamine (min.)
1000 mg/kg

Sulfate de chondroïtine
900 mg/kg

L-Carnitine
33 mg/kg


--> les fit ont moins d'acide gras omega 3&6, moins de glucosamine et sulfate de chondro, moins de matières grasses (le but ^^).
Les original ont plus de matières grasses que les puppy et un peu plus de calcium (comme les fit)
Sur le papier donc les original et puppy pour moi c'est pareil, voire même les puppy sont mieux. Alors pourquoi on ne peut pas continuer de donner des croquettes puppy à l'age adulte?! ::

----------


## lealouboy

> Je suis allée voir la compo des concept for life medium, elles n'ont pas l'air si mal mais on ne connait pas le % de riz, de maïs, de betterave etc  même soucis que chez opti life
> 
> 
> Ingrédients :
> 30 % de protéines de volaille (riches en poulet, en partie déshydratées et hydrolysées), 20 % de viande fraîche de poulet, riz, maïs, graisse de volaille, pulpe de betterave déshydratée (sans sucre), graines de lin, 1,5 % lignocellulose, levure de bière (déshydratée), œuf (déshydraté), chlorure de sodium, 0,4 % d'huile de saumon, 0,3 % d'huile de tournesol, 0,2 % d'extrait de levure (riche en bêta-glucanes et mannane-oligosaccharides), 0,1% d'inuline de chicorée, 0,1 % d'extrait d’aronia (déshydraté, riche en polyphénols), 0,04 % de glucosamine, 0,02 % de sulfate de chondroïtine, 0,02 % d'extraits de houblon et de thé vert (déshydratés, riches en flavonoïdes).
> 
> protéines brutes
> 30.0 %
> 
> ...


Par principe je ne donne pas de croquettes qui contiennent du maïs, si j'accepte d'en donner avec du riz, c'est uniquement parce que ce sont les seules que mes chiens supportent  ::  Mais le maïs, niet  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Idem pas de maïs. Cela me fait trop penser à une poule.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Didouille,

Je suis d'accord avec toi, les anti-inflammatoires c'est à donner en derniers recours. Pour l'instant, comme elle ne semble pas souffrir, il faut lui donner des compléments pour limiter la dégradation de son cartilage (chondroprotecteurs ...) et des "anti inflammatoires" mais naturels pour éviter les effets secondaires.

La croquette idéale n'existant pas, il faut faire des concessions.
Pour moi pour ta chienne il faut limiter le taux de glucides (plutôt que celui des matières grasses même si on veillera à ce que le taux de matières grasses n'explose pas non plus). Pour les taux de Ca et P, l'important est que le rapport Ca/P soit compris entre 1 et 1,5.

Tu n'as pas mis les ingrédients de ces 3 croquettes, la composition c'est bien mais si le taux de protéines est élevé parce qu'il y a beaucoup de protéines végétales ça n'a pas trop d'intérêt.

Je me répète un peu mais je ne regarderais pas les taux de sulfate de chondro,  glucosamine, omaga 3 et 6 (il y a toujours trop d'omega 6 dans les croquettes par rapport aux omega 3), car cela tu peux le rajouter dans la gamelle avec des compléments de qualité.

Tu peux tout à fait continuer à donner des croquettes puppy à l'âge adulte, ces appellations suivant l'âge, la race, la stérilisation ... c'est que du marketing.

Les fit ont l'air pas mal, c'est celle qui ont le moins de glucides par contre un peu trop de fibres.

----------


## malie

Merci, suis allée voir ce matin les croquettes en animalerie, ils m'ont parlé des sans céréales real nature gamme wilderness, vous connaissez?

----------


## malie

Bon sur le site qui analyse les croquettes elles sont mal notées,  carnilove serait mieux

----------


## Loupiotte21

Quel site ? Alerte croquettes ?

----------


## malie

Oui

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je serais vous je ne m'y fierais pas  ::

----------


## confetti

J'ai eu un sac de gosbi chicken / rice , sac de 18 kg réservé aux  éleveurs , apperament c'est la même composition que les exclusive of gosbi !

Quelqu'un connait , peut -on faire confiance à la composition ?

----------


## malie

Pourquoi ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Parce que leur analyse est souvent mauvaise

----------


## malie

Donc je donne quoi, concept for life ou sans céréales

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je ne sais pas, il faut regarder les ingrédients, la composition et voir ce qui est le mieux.

----------


## didouille

Merci loupiotte!
Mais un truc que je ne comprends pas : les chondro, ça a un effet "anti inflammatoire" aussi non?
et les glucides à limiter c'est de manière générale ou c'est pour elle à cause de sa dysplasie/arthrose? (j'espère vraiment qu'elle en souffrira le plus tard possible... :: ou mieux qu'elle en souffrira jamais...!).
Je vais finir par ouvrir le paquet de hill's j/d... et les mélanger avec ses croquettes : puppy ou fit ou autre.

Sinon pour les compo, je ne les ai pas mises, car qd on compare des croquettes orijen, j'ai l'impression de toujours voir les mêmes ingrédients, mais mis dans un ordre un peu différent.

*Orijen large puppy :*
_Viande de poulet fraîche (14%), viande de dinde fraîche (7%), oeufs entiers frais (7%), foie de poulet frais (6%), plie entière fraîche (5%), hareng entier frais (5%), foie de dinde frais (5%), cou de poulet frais (4%), coeur de poulet frais (4%), coeur de dinde frais (4%), poulet (déshydraté, 4%), dinde (déshydratée, 4%), maquereau entier (déshydraté, 4%), sardines entières (déshydratées, 4%), hareng entier (déshydraté, 4%), lentilles rouges, lentilles vertes, pois verts, fibre de lentilles, pois chiches, pois jaunes, haricots pinto, haricots ronds blancs, huile de hareng (1%), cartilage de poulet (1%), gras de poulet (1%), luzerne séchée au soleil, foie de poulet (lyophilisé), foie de dinde (lyophilisé), citrouille entière fraîche, courge musquée entière fraîche, courgettes entières fraîches, panais entiers frais, carottes fraîches, pommes red delicious entières fraîches, poires bartlett entières fraîches, chou vert frisé frais, épinards frais, feuilles de betteraves fraîches, feuilles de navet fraîches, varech brun, canneberges entières, bleuets entiers (myrtilles), baies de saskatoon entières, racine de chicorée, curcuma, chardon marie, racine de bardane, lavande, racine de guimauve, fruits de l’églantier.

Orijen original:
__Viande de poulet fraîche (13%), viande de dinde fraîche (7%), oeufs entiers frais (7%), foie de poulet frais (6%), hareng entier frais (6%), plie entière fraîche (5%), foie de dinde frais (5%), cou de poulet frais (4%), coeur de poulet frais (4%), coeur de dinde frais (4%), poulet (déshydraté, 4%), dinde (déshydratée, 4%), maquereau entier (déshydraté, 4%), sardines entières (déshydratées, 4%), hareng entier (déshydraté, 4%), lentilles rouges, lentilles vertes, pois verts, fibre de lentilles, pois chiches, pois jaunes, haricots pinto, haricots ronds blancs, huile de hareng (1%), gras de poulet (1%), cartilage de poulet (1%), foie de poulet (lyophilisé), foie de dinde (lyophilisé), citrouille entière fraîche, courge musquée entière fraîche, courgettes entières fraîches, panais entiers frais, carottes fraîches, pommes red delicious entières fraîches, poires bartlett entières fraîches, chou vert frisé frais, épinards frais, feuilles de betteraves fraîches, feuilles de navet fraîches, varech brun, canneberges entières, bleuets entiers (myrtilles), baies de saskatoon entières, racine de chicorée, curcuma, chardon marie, racine de bardane, lavande, racine de guimauve, fruits de l’églantier.

Orijen fit:
Viande de poulet fraîche (14%), oeufs entiers frais (6%), hareng entier frais (6%), viande de dinde fraîche (6%), foie de poulet frais (6%), plie entière fraîche (4%), maquereau entier frais (4%), merlu du pacifique entier frais (4%), foie de dinde frais (4%), coeur de poulet frais (4%), poulet (déshydraté, 4%), dinde (déshydratée, 4%), maquereau entier (déshydraté, 4%), sardines entières (déshydratées, 4%), hareng entier (déshydraté, 4%), goberge de l’Alaska (déshydratée, 4%), fibre de lentilles, lentilles rouges, lentilles vertes, pois verts, pois chiches, pois jaunes, haricots pinto, haricots ronds blancs, cartilage de poulet (déshydraté, 1%), coeur de dinde frais (1%), fibre de pomme, algues séchées (source d’ADH et d’AEP), citrouille (déshydratée), courge musquée (déshydratée), carottes (déshydratées), foie de poulet (lyophilisé), foie de dinde (lyophilisé), citrouille entière fraîche, courge musquée entière fraîche, courgettes entières fraîches, panais entiers frais, carottes fraîches, pommes red delicious entières fraîches, poires bartlett entières fraîches, chou vert frisé frais, épinards frais, feuilles de betteraves fraîches, feuilles de navet, varech brun, canneberges entières, bleuets entiers (myrtilles), baies de saskatoon entières, racine de chicorée, curcuma, chardon marie, racine de bardane, lavande, racine de guimauve, fruits de l’églantier._

----------


## Azoth

> Par principe je ne donne pas de croquettes qui contiennent du maïs, si j'accepte d'en donner avec du riz, c'est uniquement parce que ce sont les seules que mes chiens supportent  Mais le maïs, niet


idem, c'est riz exclusivement comme source d'amidon pour ma part  ::  mais je répondais à Didouille lol

----------


## Azoth

quant à l'histoire des chondro et de l'anti-inflammatoire, ma foi, fait bien ce que tu veux  ::  j'ai préféré écouter mon chirurgien et mon ostéo, mais ils n'ont pas prétention à une vérité universelle  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Les chondro n'ont pas d'effet anti inflammatoire, ils protègent le cartilage.
Le curcuma, par exemple, a des propriétés anti inflammatoires.
Les glucides à limiter c'est de manière générale.

Les ingrédients qui apparaissent en premier sont ceux qui sont le plus présent et ensuite ça va en décroissant. J'ai regardé très vite fait, elles se ressemblent beaucoup, sur le papier les fit ont l'air pas mal !  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Je sais que c'est galère de trouver la croquette qui convient.

Mais est-ce que c'est conseillé de changer quand par exemple on donne la même depuis des années ?  Par exemple si on en donne à la viande, rester dans la même marque et donner avec du poisson ? Gotha a 7 ans et je voulais savoir si c'était important de varier les protéines.

----------


## Loupiotte21

C'est vrai que j'ai souvent entendu dire qu'il était mieux de varier les sources de protéines notamment pour éviter les allergies mais je ne sais pas si c'est juste un "mythe".

----------


## Tengri

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si je fais bien de poster dans ce sujet ou si je devrais en ouvrir un nouveau, n'hésitez pas à me dire si je dois corriger le tir.
Voilà, j'ai ma chienne depuis décembre. C'est une Setter anglais, elle a 8 ans. Avant son adoption, elle a passé trois mois en famille d'accueil, où elle mangeait des croquettes Virbac. Pour ne pas la perturber, j'ai continué avec ça, pendant trois mois à peu près, tout en me renseignant sur le BARF - j'ai appris entre-temps que les Virbac n'étaient pas géniales. Bref, avant de franchir le pas vers le BARF, je suis passée à des croquettes moins chères (quitte à donner un truc pas top, autant que ça soit moins cher, nesspa), des "Premiere I love my dog" de Maxi Zoo. Je n'ai pas noté de différence pour elle, ses cacas étaient toujours pareils (grosses bouses deux fois par jour).

En mai, je l'ai passée au BARF, mais je me rends compte que ça va être intenable pour moi :
- je vis en studio et je n'ai pas de congélateur, je ne peux donc pas stocker ; je me retrouve à aller faire les courses tous les deux jours ;
- c'est ruineux (vu que je ne peux pas m'organiser pour faire de grosses commandes)
- je suis végétarienne et ça commence à me dégoûter de manier toute cette viande (c'est un inconvénient mineur, mais bon)

Du côté de ma chienne (la principale intéressée !), il y a du bon et du mauvais :
Côtés positifs : elle mange avec grand plaisir ; quand tout est OK, elle fait de beaux cacas une fois tous les deux jours ou tous les jours, mais en tout cas jamais deux fois par jour (ce qui indique qu'elle assimile beaucoup mieux ce qu'elle mange, non ?)
Côtés négatifs : elle est parfois constipée et elle a parfois des diarrhées (enfin, caca très liquide mais pas incontrôlable), ce qui fait que j'ai l'impression de passer mon temps à "rectifier le tir" (plus de fibres/moins de fibres, etc.). 
Et je stresse pas mal à cause de ça (en balade je m'inquiète si je ne la vois pas faire ses besoins, car ensuite je ne sais pas si elle a fait sans que je voie, du coup j'ai peur de penser qu'elle est constipée alors qu'elle ne l'est pas, etc. C'est compliqué  :: ).


Bref, tant que je suis en studio, je vois bien qu'il est beaucoup plus réaliste de repasser aux croquettes... Seulement voilà... LESQUELLES ? 
 ::  Je suis vraiment prête à y mettre le prix, sa bonne santé m'importe au plus haut point.

Le sujet sur rescue fait presque 800 pages, autant dire que je n'ai pas tout lu. Et la fonction recherche n'est pas trop pratique (à moins que je ne sache pas m'en servir correctement).
Pour le moment, j'ai repéré (grâce au forum) les Acana, surtout Pacifica.
J'ai bien compris qu'il n'existait pas de croquette parfaite, que ça dépendait de chaque chien...

Bref, mes questions :
- Avez-vous des conseils de marques vu son profil ? Elle a 8 ans, elle est très gourmande, elle vomit facilement, et elle a la peau sensible. Elle  est encore très active en balade. Elle pète autant avec les croquettes  qu'avec le BARF (désolée pour les détails !).
A part ça, je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre en compte.

- Pourrai-je lui donner de temps en temps de la viande (pas au même repas que les croquettes) ? 

- Comment faire la transition ?

Voilà, je suis preneuse de tout conseil. Merci !

PS : J'ai oublié de parler du fait qu'elle a davantage de "cacas dil" maintenant que lorsque je l'ai adoptée, mais je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est depuis le BARF ou pas...Je ne sais pas si ça peut avoir le moindre lien...

----------


## Azoth

Je suis d'accord avec toi pour le mode recherche, je l'utilise aussi mais il indique simplement le post où on en parle, ni la page ni rien  :: 

Personnellement je donne la marque OPTI LIFE agneaux riz (les "digestion facile") et les poulet riz (les "active") et je mets en continue du FLOR' PROVIDE  de chez  LOEN-DOG sur les conseils de quaraba et mes chiens sont MÉTAMORPHOSÉS ! 

Je voulais faire de la RM, mais impossible pour moi, aucuns bons plans, dur dur de manipuler la viande, un boulot à temps plein très prenant, bref, impossible! du coup j'ai testé toutes les croquettes haut de gamme (Orijen, wolfood, acana, etc) rien n'a été supporté, des bouses! probable intolérance aux légumineuses! donc j'ai réduit les sources d'amidon (obligatoire pour faire une croquette) à un, et c'est le riz. J'suis tombée amoureuse de la compo des poulet riz krill en 38/18 de chez wolfood mais mes chiens n'ont pas supportés, perte de poids significatives, des bouses plusieurs fois par jours. Donc en désespoir de cause j'ai choisie une gamme intermédiaire! et j'ai retiré le poulet pour l'un de mes chiens, j'ai pris agneaux, et bien enfin ils prennent et plus une seule selles molles! tout en gardant le FLOR'PROVIDE
Je surveille car je voudrais commander le DOG IMMUN aussi.

Pour le mâle qui a les opti life digestion difficile à l'agneau, je trouve qu'il manque de prot' donc j'en rajoute en crue deux à trois fois dans la semaine, de l'agneau aussi, + les des oeufs pour tous deux fois par semaine, à raison d'1 œuf par tranche de 10 kilo (donc 40 kilo = 4 oeufs etc)
Pour les femelles qui ont les opti life active au poulet, je fais pareil, elles ont oeufs et un petit bout de viande pour pas faire de jaloux, mais pas bcp + car le taux de protéine me convient.


Bienvenu dans le monde tortueux des croquettes lol difficile de bien faire mais tu vas y arriver, c'est un processus long parfois

----------


## Quaraba

Tengri: chaque chien est différent et il va falloir essayer une croquette.  
Mes deux sont à acana wild prairie.
Je donne de la viande également en faisant croquettes le matin et viande + patée le soir et c'est nickel (depuis que j'ai trouvé un bon plan pour la viande).

----------


## dedel

Ici on tournait aux purizon et impec pour tout le monde. Le maigrichon a pris juste ce qu'il faut en restant très mince (c'est un podenco donc il est fait comme ça) et Blitz qui a tendance à faire du gras facilement a retrouvé une ligne parfaite.
La vieille de mes parents a aussi stabilisé son poids (elle grossissait alors qu'elle mange très peu). A noter que les 3 chiens ont un mode de vie très différent :2 jeunes, un très speed avec bcp d'activité, le 2ème plus posé et moins actif et une vieille de 12 ans très calme.
Là on vient de passer au wolfood high meat qui sont à peu près identiques pour des quesions de logistiques, et toujours aucun souci.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Pourquoi vous comparez toujours le système digestif des chiens à celui des humains??? Ce sont des carnivores alors + ou oude fibres ca change rien... ce sont les os qui constipent et les abats qui donnent plutot la ddiarhé donc faut adapter les rations en fonction...
Pour l'aliment sec ben faut trouver le bon compromis entre tous les paramètres à prendre en compte
Nourrir comme la nature est le site marchand de référence mais ils n'ont pas tous les aliments de qualité
Penser à varier oui chaque composition a ses avantages et ses inconvénients

----------


## Tengri

> Pourquoi vous comparez toujours le système digestif des chiens à celui des humains??? Ce sont des carnivores alors + ou oude fibres ca change rien... ce sont les os qui constipent et les abats qui donnent plutot la ddiarhé donc faut adapter les rations en fonction...


Heu c'est la première fois que j'interviens au sujet de l'alimentation des chiens, donc "toujours" ? Il y a erreur sur la personne.
En tout cas merci pour l'info, je pensais en effet que ça marchait comme pour les humains.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hier je suis tombée sur cette page http://comportements-chien.blogspot....roquettes.html, le gars (qui recommande en général le raw) dit que les Orijen sont les moins horribles niveau composition (même si j'ai bien noté que ça dépendait de chaque chien, je veux quand même commencer par des compositions les plus nickels possible).
Des avis sur les Orijen ? Il y a les "classiques" et d'autres...

(la personne du site dit que Orijen, Purizon, Nutrivet, Acana ou encore Atavik sont les mieux (du pire), avec une préférence pour Orijen).

----------


## dedel

je n'ai pas tout lu mais je ne crois pas qu'il fasse le détail de toutes les marques existantes surtout qu'il y a régulièrement des changements dans ce domaine.
Dans un 1er temps, je te conseille le récap page 358, de sortir ta calculatrice et un tube d'aspirine et de faire tes conseils en fonction de TES priorités et de ce que tu sais de TES chiens.
Si tu veux un taux de glucides très bas, je te conseille effectivement Purizon, les wolfood hi meat et les Orijen (c'était mes critères donc j'ai fait pas mal de recherches)
mais ce qui conviendra à certains chiens ne conviendra pas forcément aux autres donc il faut lui faire tester (dans la durée, au moins 2 ou 3 mois). Et ne pas paniquer à la 1ère selle molle ou au 1er jour de constipation. Le transit est régulé par beaucoup de choses et ce n'est pas parce qu'un chien à des selles molles qu'il ne supporte pas sa nourriture, ce qui compte c'est comment se passe son transit en général

----------


## Tengri

> je n'ai pas tout lu mais je ne crois pas qu'il fasse le détail de toutes les marques existantes surtout qu'il y a régulièrement des changements dans ce domaine.
> Dans un 1er temps, je te conseille le récap page 358, de sortir ta calculatrice et un tube d'aspirine et de faire tes conseils en fonction de TES priorités et de ce que tu sais de TES chiens.
> Si tu veux un taux de glucides très bas, je te conseille effectivement Purizon, les wolfood hi meat et les Orijen (c'était mes critères donc j'ai fait pas mal de recherches)
> mais ce qui conviendra à certains chiens ne conviendra pas forcément aux autres donc il faut lui faire tester (dans la durée, au moins 2 ou 3 mois). Et ne pas paniquer à la 1ère selle molle ou au 1er jour de constipation. Le transit est régulé par beaucoup de choses et ce n'est pas parce qu'un chien à des selles molles qu'il ne supporte pas sa nourriture, ce qui compte c'est comment se passe son transit en général


Le récap, c'est le post qui commence par "Mise à jour de la liste page 198 des croquettes avec ou sans céréales de qualité" ? Il date de 2013 (et si les compo changent régulièrement, mieux vaut ne pas s'y fier, si ?)
En tout cas je vais potasser, merci !

ps : en effet, dans le lien que je donne il n'y a pas toutes les marques, le gars veut simplement parler de celles qu'il considère comme les moins horribles, il n'est pas du tout pro-croquettes)

----------


## Tengri

> Je suis d'accord avec toi pour le mode recherche, je l'utilise aussi mais il indique simplement le post où on en parle, ni la page ni rien


Azoth, je viens de "découvrir" qu'en tapant ce qu'on recherche non pas dans le moteur de recherche du forum, mais dans Google (ou autre), en ajoutant "+ forum rescue", on tombe sur les pages précises, c'est bien plus pratique.
Par exemple, taper "true instinct high meat" + forum rescue.

----------


## Tengri

J'ai finalement opté pour les True Instinct High Meat, on va voir ce que ça donne.
Maintenant, je pars à la pêche aux infos sur la transition BARF > croquettes.
Merci pour votre aide !

----------


## Tengri

Que pensez-vous du site et du groupe FB alerte croquettes ?
Je le pensais fiable, mais voilà que quelqu'un du site où j'ai acheté mes croquettes m'écrit : _Alerte croquette est tout sauf une référence !!!  les       intervenants n'ont aucune compétence en nutrition animale ,       différentes marques ont intenté une action en justice pour       diffamation !_

----------


## Loupiotte21

Effectivement il ne faut pas s(y fier, le groupe "Croquettes comment choisir" est parfait !

----------


## lili2000

> Azoth, je viens de "découvrir" qu'en tapant ce qu'on recherche non pas dans le moteur de recherche du forum, mais dans Google (ou autre), en ajoutant "+ forum rescue", on tombe sur les pages précises, c'est bien plus pratique.
> Par exemple, taper "true instinct high meat" + forum rescue.


Sinon tu as l'outil "recherche dans la discussion" qui est au dessus du 1er post de chaque page (bande rouge)  :Smile:

----------


## Tengri

> Effectivement il ne faut pas s(y fier, le groupe "Croquettes comment choisir" est parfait !


Merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon tu as l'outil "recherche dans la discussion" qui est au dessus du 1er post de chaque page (bande rouge)


 ::  Merci, j'avais mal regardé !

----------


## didouille

Bon, moi je suis perdue... ça me travaille de savoir maintenant qu'elle a une dysplasie... je ne vois plus que ça.
bref.

Elle a toujours des flatulences avec ces croquettes orijen. En soit elle semble bien supporter sinon le mélange orijen et wolfood (que je cherche à finir). Mais... elle a des flatulences... en cherchant sur internet, on a tous les avis bien sûr, mais ils disent qu'ils ne faut pas donner du trop protéiné / croquettes chiot à un chiot. Que cela peut avoir des effets néfastes car trop de protéines non assimilées --> déformation articulations etc. Ils disent aussi que trop de protéines peuvent donner mal à l'estomac et des flatulences et que du coup l'animal se contracte car mal au ventre et donc déformation encore.
Je fini par me dire que j'ai ces 5 foutus kg de hill's j/d que je stocke sans les avoir ouverts... peut-être que faire un mélange orijen et hill's j/d ne serait pas si bête, même si la compo est "pourrie", car ma puce ne fait pas et ne pourra pas faire de longue balade (elle se raidit très vite), alors trop de protéines dans les orijen c'est peut-être néfaste dans son cas?!

Je peux au moins tenter et voir, car j'ai pas vraiment envie de me lancer dans le dosage de suppléments à mettre dans sa nourriture. Je serai incapable d'évaluer ce dont elle a besoin, si c'est suffisant ou non, nocif ou non pour elle.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Si elle a des flatulences c'est qu'elle ne les supporte pas si bien que ça. Et c'est possible que la marque ne lui convienne pas.
Javais jamais entendu l'histoire des protéines qui font contracter l'animal et donc le déforme. C'est n'importe quoi. Les bonnes protéines ne seront jamais néfastes pour un chien, le tienne comprise, le fait de ne pas faire de longues balades ne change rien. De toute façon tu ne trouveras jamais des croquettes avec 60% de protéines, les bonnes croquettes tournent à peu près autour des mêmes taux.
De mon avis, ça sera plus nocif de lui donner les croquettes hill's que des compléments de qualité. Il y a des quantités indiquées pour les compléments, je vois difficilement comment on peut se tromper au point de les rendre nocifs ! Si tu ne lui en donnes pas assez le seul risque c'est que ça ne soit pas utile, si tu en donnes trop (à moins de vider le pot ou la bouteille) la seule chose c'est éventuellement une petite diarrhée.

----------


## flo099

Bonjour,

Je suis en pleine commande de croquettes et je me pose des questions..

Pour mes chiens je ne sais plus trop quoi prendre.. Ils sont encore dans les croquettes pour adultes, je leur prend les bosch. Mais je souhaiterais partir sur du senior, ils ont 9 et 10 ans. L'un des deux est en insuffisance cardiaque, avec des masses un peu partout qui sont probablement des boules de graisse, il est en surpoid. Le second a aussi une insuffisance cardiaque, il est sous cortisone donc il mange et boit beaucoup et il a une tumeur au niveau de sa trachée et a donc tendance a tousser. Vous me conseilleriez quoi, sans partir sur des prix exorbitants puisqu'avec les traitements qu'ils ont, ca commence a devenir un sacre budget.. Je peux par contre prendre pour chacun un type de croquette different..

----------


## flo099

Bon finalement je vais partir sur des croquettes senior pour les 2. Les bosh ne vont pas aller, il y en a 2 sortes et les deux ont un taux de fibres trop important, mes chiens n'ont aucun soucis de ce coté la. Si quelqu'un a une bonne marque de croquettes senior a me conseiller, je prend. J'ai deja pas mal regarder mais il y a toujours quelque chose qui ne vas pas. Seule les Acana remplissent tout les critéres mais elles sont hors budget...

----------


## flo099

Bon je parle toute seule mais si quelqu'un passe par la et peut me donner son avis sur celle ci... 

https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...it_care/611356

On est encore sur un taux de glucides de 41.8%, le premier ingredient c'est de la farine de viande d'agneau mais pas de céréales, un ration ca/P ok, taux de proteine ok, taux de graisses ok. Juste le taux de cendres qui est peut etre un peu limite pour un chien sous cortisone et qui urine beaucoup...

----------


## Gwenie

Alors, je ne peux pas te donner d'avis pour les croquettes que tu cites au-dessus. Pour mon chien de 12 ans, je prends des carnilove. Ce ne sont pas des croquettes spéciales sénior (ils n'en font pas), mais elles lui conviennent bien. Je le trouve beaucoup plus en forme qu'avec celles qu'il avait avant.

----------


## flo099

J'ai hesité avec les carnilove justement, mon veto fait carnilove et britcare. Mais du coup comme pas de reponse et pas de gamme senior chez carnilove, j'ai pris britcare. C'est de toute facon nettement mieux que bosch donc j'espere que ça ira pour mes toutous  :Smile:  Merci pour ton avis  :Smile:

----------


## Gwenie

Tant mieux si tu as réussi à te décider.  :Smile:  C'est un vrai casse-tête ces croquettes. J'espère qu'elles conviendront à tes chiens.

----------


## dedel

les appelation SENIOR, LIGHT ou pire les spéciales RACES, ce ne sont que des appellations marketing

----------


## confetti

Je suis dépitée , je donne depuis un mois des RC dermaconfort à une de mes petites chiennes qui a des problèmes de démangeaisons +++, peau puante humide et grattage non stop plus perte de poils par endroit ......


Depuis qu'elle mange ces croquettes , compositions à faire peur , elle va beaucoup mieux !!!!! 

Avant mixte  ration ménagère et croquettes gosbi puis wolfood ..... 


Je ne comprends pas , ils mettent quoi dedans ?

----------


## flo099

Dedel, les croquettes senior ne sont pas moins riches? Pour les speciales races, je sais que c'est bidon mais les light, senior et junior, je pensais que c'etait bien..

----------


## dedel

Non ça dépend vriament des besoins de l'animal et de la compo de la croquette.
Pour les light elles sont, il est vrai, moins riches en graisse sauf que c'est avant toi les glucides qui font grossir nos chiens (ils ne sont pas équipés pour les metaboliser).
Les seniors devraient être enrichis en chondroprotecteurs et à teneur faible en cendres mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas.

----------


## Azoth

> Je suis dépitée , je donne depuis un mois des RC dermaconfort à une de mes petites chiennes qui a des problèmes de démangeaisons +++, peau puante humide et grattage non stop plus perte de poils par endroit ......
> 
> 
> Depuis qu'elle mange ces croquettes , compositions à faire peur , elle va beaucoup mieux !!!!! 
> 
> Avant mixte  ration ménagère et croquettes gosbi puis wolfood ..... 
> 
> 
> Je ne comprends pas , ils mettent quoi dedans ?


c'est une bonne question lol



SInon, pour ma zozoth de bientot 13 ans, je lui donne les opti life active riz poulet, pas de soucis, en + elles sont pas mal humide elle adore! ce sont aussi les croquettes que je donne à la jeune d'un an et demi.
Pour l'aute jeune, je vais essayer les ACANA agneau pomme, car je pense que son soucis c'est qu'il est allergique aux poulets, et non aux légumineuses... Donc affaire à suivre!

Et il ne faut pas trop tenir compte des avis de barfeurs sur nos croquettes, ça n'ira jamais etc etc 
D'ailleurs, je comprends pas pourquoi les barfeur ou RM addict participent à des conversations de croquettes..... si ce n'est pour venir encore imposer leurs avis et chercher à provoquer de la culpabilité chez les personnes donnant des croquettes. 
Mon conseil face à cette population là, c'est de fuir toutes conversations de croquettes avec eux, sinon tu vas te retrouver + bas que terre sans que ce soit justifié.

----------


## confetti

Oui Azoth , faut pas tenir trop compte des avis ..... j'ai donné ration ménagère pendant plusieurs années et j'avais régulièrement des dérangements gastriques , sur six chiens , .... j'ai essayé d'adapter mettre plus de ci moins de ça ..... ça passait un certain temps puis rebelote , diarrhée , vomissement de bile ..... deux chiens démangeaisons .....j'en ai vidé des boites de charbon , smecta.... donné du psyllium ......  bref j'en ai eu marre , tout le monde aux croquettes et tout va bien .... c'est déprimant car on pense bien faire et ça semble le plus naturel de leur faire à manger ..... ET là j'en suis même aux RC pour une , on m'a dit que j'allais lui coller un cancer du pancréas ....

Je ne pense pas la laisser tout le temps à ces croquettes , mais pour l'instant elle est soulagée , bon je lui donne aussi un complément du "Rédonyl ultra " alors d'ici à un mois ou deux vais essayer de réintroduire des croquettes de meilleure qualité ..... vais aller voir les OPTI LIFE  si elles sont humides ça m’intéresse pour mes ptits vieux .  :Smile:

----------


## Azoth

Oui elles sont légèrement humide, pas molles. et je ne les réhydrate pas.

Le boom des croquettes aura fait autant de bien que de mal.... j'y suis que depuis un an et ça m'a bien parasité la tête... Alors qu'avant d'en avoir connaissance j'étais bien dans ma tête avec mes breekies de purina de supermarché  :: 

Puis avec les raisonnements extrémistes de certains barfeur, je me demande ce qu'ils donneraient à manger à leurs chevaux, vaches, poules.... car ils ne voudraient pas compléter avec des granulés, graines, etc... du coup? 
et le chien carnivore, c'pareil, j'ai appris qu'il était omnivore... comme l'ours quoi... je veux bien dire "omnivore à tendance carnivore" pour couper la poire en deux, mais de là à le mettre en carnivore.... alors j'impose rien mais je reste dubitative.

J'espère que tu trouveras ce qu'il convient!

----------


## lealouboy

Le chien n'est pas omnivore Azoth, il est carnivore opportuniste  ::  

Mon conjoint dit souvent que les miens sont surtout opportunistes d'ailleurs  ::

----------


## Azoth

Le système digestif du chien est celui d'un omnivore pourtant..... scientifiquement parlant, niveau organisme quoi... ???
là où un métabolisme de carnivore va s'intoxiquer avec des aliments hors régime carnivore, le métabolisme omnivore non, d'ailleurs, dans l’alimentation crue, il y a pléthore d'additifs car la viande crue ne suffit pas...
Je n'ai pas encore rencontré un professionnel me tenir se discours... seulement des barfeurs, dont j'associe cela à de "l'auto-rassurance" (mot inventé).... je ne dis pas que c'est faux, mais dans les faits, ils métabolisent comme des omnivores.... et non comme des carnivores....  ils l'ont été, possible! mais ils sont domestiqués depuis tant d'années.... je suis sur que les animaux domestiques de zoo et compagnie doivent voire également leurs régimes alimentaires changer...... s'adapter... à leur vies...

En tout cas vaste sujet intéressant en pleine évolution

----------


## lénou

J'ai découvert un magasin spécialisé qui vend, entre autres pour les "sans céréales", les Nutram, Flatazor Purelife (françaises et bretonnes celles-ci) et Orijen.
Vous connaissez? Lesquelles me conseillez-vous pour une miss de 20 kg stérilisée? Merci

----------


## Quaraba

Lénou: le prix n'est pas trop élevé ? Moi aussi sur mon secteur, il y a un magasin avec tastle wild, orijen..... Mais les prix sont à faire peur.

----------


## lénou

C'est du 5 euro le kilo pour les moins chères: marques citées dans le message précédent. Moins cher via le net Quarada? Merci
J'étais au Carnilove reindeer mais Cahly ne les aime plus sans un rajout appétent...

----------


## Quaraba

Pour la marque orijen, acana (ou d'autres marques): sur petsonic lors des jours sans TVA . Si tu prend par lot de 2 (en 11.4kg): les prix sont vraiment intéressants. Et tu récupères des points fidélité. En général; c'est une fois par mois.

Je ne connais pas Flatazor.

Après, tu n'es pas obligée de prendre des croquettes spéciales chiens stérilisés.

----------


## lénou

Merci pour l'info Quaraba!  ::

----------


## Azoth

Ouais petsonic est un bon compromis! délai un peu long mais top!

Pour les marques, origen est très bien réputé, acana doit venir du même groupe non? car les deux sont canadiens? j'en sais rien lol mais deux marques réputées si les chiens les supportent!!

----------


## Azoth

pas de tva aujourd’hui sur pet sonic

----------


## Quaraba

Je sais, j'ai commandé. ::

----------


## mallo

Bonjour, que me conseillez vous pour un petit chien ayant de l'arthrose et tendance à la boulimie ? Il a plus de 13 ans et à perdu pas mal de muscles (c'était un chien obèse par le passé). 
Je dois passer commande sur zooplus prochainement.
Merci

----------


## Loupiotte21

Bonjour mallo,

Il lui faut des croquettes avec beaucoup de protéines (animales, pas végétales), le moins de glucides possible, un taux de matières grasses qui n'explose pas et bien sur des ingrédients de "bonne" qualité.
Si possible complétées avec des fibres (haricots verts par exemple, une bonne grosse poignée, à ajuster selon sa digestion) pour lui donner la sensation de satiété sans le faire grossir.
Et pour son arthrose, le mieux est d'ajouter des compléments alimentaires de qualité. Les croquettes n'ont, d'après moi, pas pour objectif de "soigner", dans le cas de l'arthrose en tout cas

Bon courage !

----------


## mallo

Merci ! tu as une marque de croquettes à proposer sinon ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Non, j'ai fait des recherches il y a déjà quelques temps et depuis il y a de nombreuses nouvelles marques et gammes.
Si tu veux acheter sur zooplus, il faudrait que tu prennes le temps de regarder les compositions et analyses de toutes les croquettes en enlevant toutes les marques de mauvaise qualité (type Proplan, Eukanuba, Royal canin, Affinity et beaucoup d'autres). Ensuite il te restera peu de marques finalement mais un peu de travail pour tout éplucher  :Smile:

----------


## Poupoune 73

Acana light&fit en 1er choix
Applaws lite ou senior
Acana senior
Orijen senior

----------


## mallo

Oki je fouine tout de suite. Merci ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Si tu as un doute, tu pourras mettre la composition ici et on pourra certainement t'aider !

----------


## mallo

Alors que pensez vous des Purizon adulte au poulet ? 
protéines brutes	40.0 %
graisses brutes	16.6 %
fibres brutes	3.0 %
cendres brutes	7.5 %
calcium	1.4 %
phosphore	1.05 %
acides gras oméga 3	0.6 %
acides gras oméga 6	1.5 %

----------


## Azoth

7.5 de cendres c'est fort, c'est conseillé de ne pas dépasser le 7% . + c'est élevé + y'a d'os et divers déchets dans les croquettes.

Le rapport phospho calcique, chacun voit midi à sa porte alors je ne me prononcerais pas lol

quant au reste ça semble bien mais avec la compo totale ce serait mieux pour se faire une idée.

----------


## mallo

Merci, je continue mes recherches de toute façon pour mon autre chien qui a la leishmaniose. Il faut peu de protéines mais quelles soient animales, et sans céréales. Avec un taux de phosphore et calcium le plus bas possible. Enfin pas facile, je voudrais qu'ils ai les mêmes croquettes  (et leur donner les compléments adéquates pour leur maladie)

----------


## Saralyn

> c'est une bonne question lol
> 
> 
> 
> SInon, pour ma zozoth de bientot 13 ans, je lui donne les opti life active riz poulet, pas de soucis, en + elles sont pas mal humide elle adore! ce sont aussi les croquettes que je donne à la jeune d'un an et demi.
> Pour l'aute jeune, je vais essayer les ACANA agneau pomme, car je pense que son soucis c'est qu'il est allergique aux poulets, et non aux légumineuses... Donc affaire à suivre!
> 
> Et il ne faut pas trop tenir compte des avis de barfeurs sur nos croquettes, ça n'ira jamais etc etc 
> D'ailleurs, je comprends pas pourquoi les barfeur ou RM addict participent à des conversations de croquettes..... si ce n'est pour venir encore imposer leurs avis et chercher à provoquer de la culpabilité chez les personnes donnant des croquettes. 
> Mon conseil face à cette population là, c'est de fuir toutes conversations de croquettes avec eux, sinon tu vas te retrouver + bas que terre sans que ce soit justifié.


Juste au cas où, je me permets un conseil que j'aurais aimé avoir il y a six mois ^^' : mon chien est allergique au poulet (découvert après des mois d'incompréhension, de vétos, de traitements qui servaient à rien et enfin de régime d'éviction) et moi, soulagée d'avoir trouvé la cause du problème, j'ai commandé des croquettes sans poulet. Eh ben, la plupart des croquettes sans poulet contiennent des oeufs. Et l'oeuf contient apparemment une protéine commune avec la viande de poulet donc si c'est à ça que ton chien est allergique il sera aussi allergique AUSSI aux croquettes avec de l'oeuf.
Sérieusement, trouver des croquettes sans oeufs ni aucune trace de poulet (parce que plein de croquettes "une seule protéine" contiennent en fait de la graisse / de lhydrolysat de poulet) est très compliqué. Mais ça existe (perso, j'en ai trouvé six en épluchant tous les sites que je connaissais, donc les Pacific stream de TOTW et les Acana au Porc du Yorkshire) !
Donc bon, juste au cas où, je conseille de faire attention à l'oeuf aussi...

----------


## lénou

Si vous aviez une marque, LA marque incontournable point de vue qualité à conseiller, ça serait laquelle.

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour ma part, Orijen en 1er et Carnilove en 2nd 
sinon pour les Purizon bonne compo et bonne analyse mais commencer par un petit paquet parce que de ce que j'ai lu et de mon expérience perso, elles ne sont pas toujours bien tolérées

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci, je continue mes recherches de toute façon pour mon autre chien qui a la leishmaniose. Il faut peu de protéines mais quelles soient animales, et sans céréales. Avec un taux de phosphore et calcium le plus bas possible. Enfin pas facile, je voudrais qu'ils ai les mêmes croquettes  (et leur donner les compléments adéquates pour leur maladie)


peut-être Josera?

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour les chiens qui ont du mal à prendre/garder de l'état, NCLN vient de rentrer plusieurs références qui semblent intéressantes
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd135ma34.html
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd521ma41.html
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd561ma62.html (moins fan là, présence de maîs, moins de produits carnés)
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd506ma10.html
bof bof pour les mêmes raisons que le précédent

----------


## Sydolice

Je n'ai rien lu de ce trop long post mais je choisi désormais mes croquettes à partir d'une liste qui a certainement été diffusé ici.
Je remets le lien au cas où. 
Les croquettes sont classées selon leurs qualités. 

Mallo, Purizon apparait dans des colonnes différentes notées 16/20 pour adulte poisson, noté 14/20 pour GF poulet agneau, 14/20 pour GF puppy poulet noté 14/20 et seulement 09/20 pour GF single meat.
J'ai été étonnée des différences de notations au sein des marques elles-mêmes.
Une nutritionniste m'a recommandé Purizon et Carnilove ( et le BARF en fait ! )

Voici le lien si vous le l'avez pas. Il faut aller dans " tableaux et classements "
https://alertes-croquettes.com/

----------


## Houitie

ça me fait doucement rire quand même ces classements de croquettes... ça dépend tellement des chiens ! C'est comme si on disait que tous les humains devaient manger la même chose. On a tous des besoins différents, des rythmes et modes de vies différents, des faiblesses différentes etc. Conseiller une ou deux marques ça me semble complètement faussé justement à cause de ça. 

Mes chiennes avec des croquettes sans céréales du tout c'est impossible (ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé et sur plusieurs marques). Elles ont des croquettes "moyenne" gamme, avec des céréales.. (Profine senior) et du Barf. C'est grace au BARF que j'ai appris à ne plus me prendre la tête parce que par moment ils ont plus besoin de viande rouge, ou au contraire blanche, ou d'abats , ou ou ou... ça change parce qu'ils changent au cours de leur vie. Elles ont des croquettes qui leur conviennent, plus d'allergie, plus de diarrhées, plus de souci de pancréas pour Délice, plus de pertes de poils en continu, elles sont fines et musclées... bah c'est LA marque pour elles, mais ce n'est pas forcement la marque pour le chien du voisin, et quand j'aurai un autre chien on trouvera le régime qui lui convient. 

J'entendais un reportage de nanas calées en croquettes qui disaient que finalement le sans céréale n'était pas si bon que ça alors qu'elles même avaient recommandé ça durant des années. 

Je pense qu'on se prend la tete pour pas grand chose au final. Sois on veut donner le mieux et désolée mais on ne donne pas de croquettes... soit on fait au mieux avec ce qu'on a mais l'idéal n'existe pas en matière de croquettes. 

Franchement ça vous viendrait à l'idée à vous de manger que du déshydraté et tous les jours la même chose? 

Je ne dis pas que c'est mal et qu'il ne faut pas donner de croquettes, la preuve j'en donne... simplement faites en fonction de votre chien, pas d'un tableau tout fait...

----------


## Poupoune 73

sans compter qu'il faut regarder l'à côté aussi  ::  Orijen est pour moi LA marque, mais je n'en achète pas parce que j'estime que l'empreinte carbone est trop importante (importation depuis le Canada) donc j'essaie de me rabattre sur des marques européennes (à défaut de marques françaises d'une qualité comparable)
donc oui encore une fois ça dépend des paramètres que tu mets dans la balance

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pardon Houtie, je viens d'avoir un fou rire en voyant ton p'tit moche  :: 
suis confuse  ::

----------


## Azoth

> Juste au cas où, je me permets un conseil que j'aurais aimé avoir il y a six mois ^^' : mon chien est allergique au poulet (découvert après des mois d'incompréhension, de vétos, de traitements qui servaient à rien et enfin de régime d'éviction) et moi, soulagée d'avoir trouvé la cause du problème, j'ai commandé des croquettes sans poulet. Eh ben, la plupart des croquettes sans poulet contiennent des oeufs. Et l'oeuf contient apparemment une protéine commune avec la viande de poulet donc si c'est à ça que ton chien est allergique il sera aussi allergique AUSSI aux croquettes avec de l'oeuf.
> Sérieusement, trouver des croquettes sans oeufs ni aucune trace de poulet (parce que plein de croquettes "une seule protéine" contiennent en fait de la graisse / de l’hydrolysat de poulet) est très compliqué. Mais ça existe (perso, j'en ai trouvé six en épluchant tous les sites que je connaissais, donc les Pacific stream de TOTW et les Acana au Porc du Yorkshire) !
> Donc bon, juste au cas où, je conseille de faire attention à l'oeuf aussi...



Merci du conseil!
c'est sympa!
je l'avais déjà remarqué, d'ailleurs, je ne lui donne plu d’œufs crus .

Les ACANA agneau pomme n'ont pas d’œufs dedans, leurs seuls défauts, c'est un taux de lipide bas et il est actif++ donc du mal à lui faire reprendre du poids.

----------


## Houitie

Quoi il n'est pas beau mon éléphant blagueur à tête de crocodile?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Azoth

> Je n'ai rien lu de ce trop long post mais je choisi désormais mes croquettes à partir d'une liste qui a certainement été diffusé ici.
> Je remets le lien au cas où. 
> Les croquettes sont classées selon leurs qualités. 
> 
> Mallo, Purizon apparait dans des colonnes différentes notées 16/20 pour adulte poisson, noté 14/20 pour GF poulet agneau, 14/20 pour GF puppy poulet noté 14/20 et seulement 09/20 pour GF single meat.
> J'ai été étonnée des différences de notations au sein des marques elles-mêmes.
> Une nutritionniste m'a recommandé Purizon et Carnilove ( et le BARF en fait ! )
> 
> Voici le lien si vous le l'avez pas. Il faut aller dans " tableaux et classements "
> https://alertes-croquettes.com/




très mauvais ce site, pas à jours du tout, une honte  ::  
très mauvais conseil. et le monsieur est juste odieux, il fait à mon avis + de mal que de bien avec son arrogance au niveau des croquettes....
et sur facebook, c'est encore pire...

----------


## mallo

Mes chiens allaient bien lorsque je donnais du Hills senior. J'ai changé avec les tastes puis je sais plus quoi pour prendre des merdes chez Hector kitchen. Bref je vais essayer les wolf machin senior. Peu de protéines (mais animales), taux de phosphore correct,...

----------


## Sydolice

Certes, certes, je suis entièrement de ton avis Houitie mais après avoir fait ce genre de " résistance " pendant des années, parce que ma meilleure amie est une " folle " de nutrition canine, et aussi parce que j'ai perdu 4 de mes animaux de TRES nombreuses pathologies, je me suis aperçue, après seulement quelques recherches que toutes pouvaient provenir de ce que je leurs donnait à manger. De leur âge aussi, des vaccins aussi mais pas seulement. 
Du coup, je me suis dit : " Et si elle avait raison en fait ? " Ou du moins : " Et si il y avait du vrai dans tout ce qu'elle disait sur les croquettes ? ", " Et si ce tableau n'était pas qu'une affaire de mode ou " d'extrêmisme " ? "

C'est comme ce post, sur lequel je n'étais jamais venue ... Parce que je pensais tout comme toi Houitie. 
Mais, ma Candille de 11 ans a cumulée tant de choses, à un âge encore jeune pour un cocker que je me pose beaucoup de questions :
cancer du foie, oedème pulmonaire, cushing, hypothyroïdie, dysfonction du pancréas, de la vessie, remontée d'organes etc ... Et Athina aussi, et Epidaure, Isabelle, et Utopia, fragile toute sa vie. 
Pour mes chats, on peut exclure les vaccins et pratiquement les anti parasitaires. Ne reste donc que la nourriture !

Du coup, même si il n'y a qu'une partie de vrai dans ce tableau, je le regarde d'un autre oeil, parce que les croquettes recommandées par mon véto pour mes filles depuis plus de 8 ou 9 ans, sont classées dans la catégorie " à proscrire " et notées 02/20 !!! Celles de mes chats aussi !
Même avec un regard septique, ça fait frémir ! 

Le vrai BARF, je trouve que c'est la prise tête ! Et qu'on pourrait plus tard en dire exactement la même chose que les croquettes, et d'ici quelques années trouver qu'en fait il y avait trop de ceci et pas assez de cela. 
L'énorme différence entre ce que nous mangeons et la nutrition de nos animaux, c'est que nous devons choisir pour eux toute leur vie ! Quelle effroyable responsabilité. 
Comme au moment des vaccins et des anti parasitaires : Je fais, je ne fais pas, je prends le risque des tiques ou bien donne un seul Bravecto qui protège durant près de 6 mois ? Tiques et risque de piroplasmose ou Bravecto ???? 
C'est sans fin tout ça ... Nous ne pouvons faire qu'au mieux de ce que nous pensons être le mieux pour eux. 
Et je pense aujourd'hui qu'il y a une certaine raison d'être dans cette liste.

----------


## Houitie

Et si tous les problèmes venaient d'autres choses? 
Nos animaux vivent de plus en plus longtemps, avant un souci et ils mourraient, maintenant on soigne mais ça fatigue l'organisme, ça le stresse donc est ce qu'ils n'ont pas plusieurs soucis à cause de ça? 
Je me suis posée de nombreuses questions avec mes chiennes qui cumulent aussi les soucis. En fait quand je suis zen et que je vais bien elles vont mieux aussi. Est ce que mon stress ne leur apporte pas de maladie au fond? 
La nourriture est une chose mais l''environnement joue pour beaucoup à mon avis. 
J'avais vu un reportage sur la fabrication de croquettes, le mec mettait dans les croquettes les tumeurs des vaches, des trucs immondes... et quand on voit les camions de plumes, poils, peau, sabot partir pour les croquettes. Eurk. C'est justement ce que le chien ne mange pas quand on lui donne une proie à manger. 
Quant à revenir sur le BARF pourquoi pas mais sur l'équilibre parce que ça restera toujours plus proche de l'alimentation naturelle ne serait ce que parce que pas déshydraté. 
Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'il faut faire au mieux mais...

----------


## Sydolice

> très mauvais ce site, pas à jours du tout, une honte  
> très mauvais conseil. et le monsieur est juste odieux, il fait à mon avis + de mal que de bien avec son arrogance au niveau des croquettes....
> et sur facebook, c'est encore pire...


Pourquoi dis-tu ça ?
Apparemment tu ne lui accordes aucun crédit ...

----------


## lénou

> pour ma part, Orijen en 1er et Carnilove en 2nd


Cahly est au Carnilove mais si je n'ajoute pas un peu de poisson ou de viande, elle les boude maintenant alors qu'au début elle les mangeait facilement. Elle a toujours en plus, un jus sympathique pour humidifier et haricots verts ou courgettes.
Dolly, 18 ans, a été nourri toute sa vie à la pâtée maison (viande ou poisson, légumes verts et féculent + levure de bière ou huile, entre autres...
Je pense effectivement, que, tout comme pour nous, les conditions de vie jouent un rôle. Nous sommes plus stressés, plus pressés et les chiens le ressentent...
Et ce que l'on respire aussi... Chien de ma belle-mère: cancer des sinus à l'âge de 4 ans et elle le promenait souvent dans les champs...

----------


## Azoth

> Pourquoi dis-tu ça ?
> Apparemment tu ne lui accordes aucun crédit ...


car j'ai pu discuter avec lui sur facebook, il est fermé et campé sur ses positions, et une vraie paresse, pour lire les compo, tenir à jours les infos etc etc
Le site n'est pas du tout à jours, ce sont de vieilles compositions, ce qui induit en erreur vu que ce ne sont pas les compo vendues.

Si tu veux des conseils sérieux et objectifs, les personnes sur ce groupe sont tops et actualisent énormément. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Croq...ommentChoisir/

----------


## didouille

Bonjour,

J'arrive en plein milieu de discussion ...!
Au final pour ma chienne (1 an et demi, stérilisée tout récemment et dysplasique) j'ai finalement opté pour un mélange orijen puppy large + orijen fish. J'ai toujours à finir les wolfood 38/18 (de mémoire...!) et les hill's j/d.
Je vais lui acheter des compléments sur easybarf : huile de sardine, krill (mais vu le débat vous me faites hésiter...), moule verte et curcuma.
pour le débat alimentation/environnement/santé, je n'arrive toujours pas non plus à trouver des explications. Avant les chiens mangeaient les restes, on traitait les jardins/champs avec des trucs pas franchement très bon pour la santé, on n'entendait pas parler de dysplasie ou de ruptures des ligaments croisés par exemple, et ils vivaient "vieux". Maintenant on entend bcp parler de dysplasie et ruptures des ligaments croisés, par exemple, l'alimentation est un vrai casse-tête (pas de glucides, pas de si pas de ça, le barf si on le fait comme si et pas comme ça, etc), en entendant aussi parler de chiens morts en se promenant dans les champs (mais les pesticides il y en avait aussi avant, et même dans les jardins des particuliers, quand on pense à ce qu'utilisaient ses parents/gd parents....)

----------


## didouille

Bonjour

Si ça intéresse qqn, j'ai un fond de wolfood 38/18 sur les bras à donner...!  :: 

La mienne est actuellement sur un mélange orijen puppy large breed+orijen fish. A suivre.
Est-ce que vous avez déjà eu des soucis avec les orijen fish ou pas? (je me pose un peu la question, mais à poursuivre...).
A terme j'irai peut-être sur un mélange orijen fish + fit&trim (quand j'arriverai à lui enlever les puppy qui sont la base qu'elle supporte)

Dernier point : elle a toujours des flatulences, mais après plusieurs essais et un passage clinique véto où ils lui ont donné je ne sais quoi à manger mais ça n'allait pas, je n'arrive pas à trouver des croquettes qui ne lui donnent pas de flatulences... est ce que flatulences = douleurs au ventre/ne digère pas bien/ne supporte pas bien ? Est-ce que les vôtres ont aussi des flatulences? Je me fais peut-être des noeuds au cerveau pour rien... ::

----------


## Quaraba

Jamais eu de soucis avec les orijen fish. Pour les flatulences, la mienne en a, mais probablement dû aux cochonneries mangés en ballade.
Par contre, les selles sont nickels.

----------


## didouille

merci pour ces 2 avis!
Idem, elle me mange bcp de choses dehors, du coup je me demande si je l'alimente bien (c'est encore une autre question ^^ : est-ce qu'elle me mange des choses dehors car elle a faim? elle a mal au ventre? par habitude? à cause d'un autre soucis?). Elle a été malade, et elle avait encore des flatulences (sauf qu'elle ne mangeait rien dehors car elle ne pouvait pas le faire). Alors c'est une énigme...mais par contre ses selles sont bien (sauf exception).

----------


## didouille

Autre question : je vois sur les paquets orijen que sachant qu'elle fait à peine 21kg (elle a 20 mois et à l'age adulte elle doit faire max 25kg) je devrais lui mettre en gros 250g de croquettes par jour...je lui en mets 320g.
Elle ne grossit pas, elle est très svelte, mais elle semble avoir faim (elle nous demande depuis septembre un peu tout le tps sa gamelle, ce qu'elle ne faisait pas avant - elle a été stérilisée en juillet- ). Vous changeriez la quantité de croquettes donnée vous? Pas de raison de passer sur les fit?

ajout : dernière question j'espère...!
Est-ce qqn peut me comparer la taille (formule dimensions et épaisseur) des croquettes ORIJEN puppy large breed, fish et original?
Les fish sont plates mais de meme dimension que les puppy large breed, je me demande comment sont les original...!

----------


## Tengri

> très mauvais ce site, pas à jours du tout, une honte  
> très mauvais conseil. et le monsieur est juste odieux, il fait à mon avis + de mal que de bien avec son arrogance au niveau des croquettes....
> et sur facebook, c'est encore pire...


Quand je faisais mes recherches, j'étais en effet tombée sur ce site, et la personne qui répond aux mails sur Nourrir comme la nature m'a dit que ce classement était un immense n'importe quoi.

Bref.
Je viens faire un petit retour : après 4 mois de BARF j'ai repassé ma chienne aux croquettes (le BARF étant ingérable pour moi car je n'ai pas de congélateur - et pas la place d'en avoir un). Je lui ai pris des True Instinct High Meat. J'ai fait la transition correctement, mais clairement, ses selles n'étaient pas géniales : grosses bouses deux fois par jour, un peu jaunes.
J'ai fini le sac mais ensuite je lui ai pris des Wolfood High Meat. Les cacas sont parfaits ^^, par contre... elle n'a pas l'air de les aimer. Je dois ajouter des petits compléments appétissants pour qu'elle les mange (emmental râpé, par exemple), et encore, ça ne la motive pas toujours.
Ça me désole un peu de la voir bouder sa gamelle.
Bref, il y a une boutique près de chez moi qui vend des Biofood, j'ai regardé le site et la compo me paraît bien, puis-je avoir votre avis ? J'avoue que ça m'arrangerait de pouvoir les tester, ça m'éviterait de commander sur Internet (j'aime bien aller dans les commerces locaux ^^).
Compo des "agneau et riz" :
Agneau déshydraté (34%), riz * (18%), maïs *, saumon déshydraté (8%),  graisse de volaille, orge *, graines de lin, pois secs, graines de  caroube en poudre, graisse de mouton, levure de bière, huile de saumon,  lécithine, inuline (source de FOS ), l-carnitine, poudre d’œuf,  échinacées. (* solubilisé) 

*Autres constituants analytiques : -* Protéines  brutes 25%, matières grasses brutes 15%, cendres brutes 7,4%, fibres  brutes 2,8%, calcium 1,4%, phosphore 1,0%. Additifs par kg. additifs  nutritionnels: Vitamine A 18 000 UI, vitamine D 3 1 800 UI, vitamine E  200 UI, vitamine C 20 mg, 50 mg de fer, iode de 1,5 mg, 5 mg de cuivre,  35 mg de manganèse, 65 mg de zinc, de sélénium 0,2 mg . Contient des  antioxydants et des conservateurs naturels. Disponible en sacs de 3 et  12,5 kg 3870 Kcal par kg.

----------


## lénou

> Idem, elle me mange bcp de choses dehors, du coup je me demande si je l'alimente bien


Pas mieux et visiblement certains qui passent par le BARF n'ont pas ce souci, mais je n'ai malheureusement pas le congélateur adapté...  :Frown: 




> par contre... elle n'a pas l'air de les aimer. Je dois ajouter des  petits compléments appétissants pour qu'elle les mange (emmental râpé,  par exemple), et encore, ça ne la motive pas toujours.
> Ça me désole un peu de la voir bouder sa gamelle.


 Pas mieux, je rajoute du blanc de poulet et, en plus, comme Didouille, elle ramasse beaucoup ce qu'elle trouve à l'extérieur!... ::

----------


## didouille

Clairement la mienne, Orijen a été le mieux pour elle, mais comme elle continue de manger tout dehors et surtout bcp d'herbes, et qu'elle a de soucis inexpliqués (soit articulaires, soit abdominaux) je finis par me demander si les Orijen ne sont peut etre pas ce qu'il lui faut.

Alors je réfléchis encore et encore... est-ce que *vous connaissez une croquette du type d'orijen, mais sans graines et légumeuses* (les orijen continennent bcp de lentilles, pois, haricots, fèves)? d'avance merci!

----------


## Quaraba

Des soucis abdominaux peuvent être causés par des croquettes mais des soucis articulaires: je suis vraiment sceptique.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Le légumineuses sont un vrai souci, c'est la mode maintenant, ils en mettent partout mais certains chiens ne les supportent pas. 

Pour certains chiens, il vaut mieux des croquettes viande/riz que viande sans céréales mais avec légumineuses.

----------


## Azoth

> Clairement la mienne, Orijen a été le mieux pour elle, mais comme elle continue de manger tout dehors et surtout bcp d'herbes, et qu'elle a de soucis inexpliqués (soit articulaires, soit abdominaux) je finis par me demander si les Orijen ne sont peut etre pas ce qu'il lui faut.
> 
> Alors je réfléchis encore et encore... est-ce que *vous connaissez une croquette du type d'orijen, mais sans graines et légumeuses* (les orijen continennent bcp de lentilles, pois, haricots, fèves)? d'avance merci!


les opti life active sont top avec 32% de prot et 22% de matières grasses 
https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...ti_life/457663

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quand je faisais mes recherches, j'étais en effet tombée sur ce site, et la personne qui répond aux mails sur Nourrir comme la nature m'a dit que ce classement était un immense n'importe quoi.
> 
> Bref.
> Je viens faire un petit retour : après 4 mois de BARF j'ai repassé ma chienne aux croquettes (le BARF étant ingérable pour moi car je n'ai pas de congélateur - et pas la place d'en avoir un). Je lui ai pris des True Instinct High Meat. J'ai fait la transition correctement, mais clairement, ses selles n'étaient pas géniales : grosses bouses deux fois par jour, un peu jaunes.
> J'ai fini le sac mais ensuite je lui ai pris des Wolfood High Meat. Les cacas sont parfaits ^^, par contre... elle n'a pas l'air de les aimer. Je dois ajouter des petits compléments appétissants pour qu'elle les mange (emmental râpé, par exemple), et encore, ça ne la motive pas toujours.
> Ça me désole un peu de la voir bouder sa gamelle.
> Bref, il y a une boutique près de chez moi qui vend des Biofood, j'ai regardé le site et la compo me paraît bien, puis-je avoir votre avis ? J'avoue que ça m'arrangerait de pouvoir les tester, ça m'éviterait de commander sur Internet (j'aime bien aller dans les commerces locaux ^^).
> Compo des "agneau et riz" :
> Agneau déshydraté (34%), riz * (18%), maïs *, saumon déshydraté (8%),  graisse de volaille, orge *, graines de lin, pois secs, graines de  caroube en poudre, graisse de mouton, levure de bière, huile de saumon,  lécithine, inuline (source de FOS ), l-carnitine, poudre duf,  échinacées. (* solubilisé) 
> ...


pour moi, 25% de protéines c'est mort! Nazgul a perdu toute sa masse musculaire quand j'ai pris des croquettes avec un taux inférieur à 30%... pour un taux de cendre élevées, non ces croquettes ne me plaisent pas niveau compo personnellement

----------


## lealouboy

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai donné des Natyka il y a plusieurs années et elles étaient bien tolérées par mes 2 chiens. 
Toutefois, il me semble que les minéraux sont trop élevés (j'hésite à recommander), non ? 
Quelqu'un pour me regarder la compo ?

https://www.croquetteland.com/natyka...ld-agneau.html

Mes chiens, de 10 et 11 ans, ont les dents sensibles et ces croquettes ont l'avantage d'être humides (donc molles).

----------


## Quaraba

Si ils ont les dents sensibles et que ces croquettes leur conviennent alors pourquoi pas et même si la compo contient beaucoup de cendres.

----------


## Azoth

Ah même si elles conviennent, la compo n'est pas terrible...  27% de protéines... 9% de cendre... 14% de matières grasses.... ça va les faire maigrir... non je n'aime pas non plus ces éléments là

à l'agneau ça n'existe pas de bonnes croquettes je crois  ::  j'ai trouvé les acana pomme avec de bons taux mais un % de matières grasses trop faible, donc si chiens actifs, ils perdent super vite....

S'ils supportent le poulet, pour zozoth, 13 ans, je donne des croquettes semi humide, les opti life active.... J'ai mis du temps à les trouver.... 
et je rajoute aussi de l'huile de saumon grizzli sur les croquettes agneaux, pour augmenter le %de matières grasses alors que pas nécessaire sur les opti life active car 22% de matières grasse

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Clairement la mienne, Orijen a été le mieux pour elle, mais comme elle continue de manger tout dehors et surtout bcp d'herbes, et qu'elle a de soucis inexpliqués (soit articulaires, soit abdominaux) je finis par me demander si les Orijen ne sont peut etre pas ce qu'il lui faut.
> 
> Alors je réfléchis encore et encore... est-ce que *vous connaissez une croquette du type d'orijen, mais sans graines et légumeuses* (les orijen continennent bcp de lentilles, pois, haricots, fèves)? d'avance merci!


il y a cette nouvelle référence chez NCLN qui pourrait t'intéresser et dont la compo et l'analyse se rapprochent des Orijen
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd534ma41.html

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> J'ai donné des Natyka il y a plusieurs années et elles étaient bien tolérées par mes 2 chiens. 
> Toutefois, il me semble que les minéraux sont trop élevés (j'hésite à recommander), non ? 
> Quelqu'un pour me regarder la compo ?
> 
> https://www.croquetteland.com/natyka...ld-agneau.html
> 
> Mes chiens, de 10 et 11 ans, ont les dents sensibles et ces croquettes ont l'avantage d'être humides (donc molles).


le taux d'humidité est de 17% pour les natyka contre moins de 10% sur des croq normales, on ne peut pas comparer tel quel  :: 
mais par contre effectivement 9% de cendres, ramenés à un taux d'humidité moindre, ça fait vraiment beaucoup...

tu as regardé chez Platinium? ils faisaient aussi du semi-humide de mémoire...
après quand je donne des croquettes, je laisse les rations tremper dans l'eau avant de partir en balade (même sans douleur, ce n'est pas très bon de donner un aliment aussi sec tel quel)

----------


## lealouboy

Finalement, je fais un test avec les platinum, j'ai commandé 5 kg pour voir  :Smile:

----------


## confetti

Suis en plein test des WOLFOOD HIGH MEAT .......( je mélange encore avec les wolfood agneau /riz )..... ça a l'air de convenir à ma troupe .... même que les 22% de matière grasse m'ont un peu freiner pour les essayer .....vous en pensez quoi de ce taux de MG ?

----------


## didouille

Clairement ce sujet "croquettes" me sort par les yeux... ça n'existe pas la croquette idéal (bon... on l'avait compris! mais on y croit toujours).
Merci Poupoune pour le nom de croquettes. J'hésite, car il y a bcp de patate douce et un peu de pomme de terre aussi. Je crois que légumeuses, patate,, patate douce, riz et céréales tout ça va dans le même panier et ce n'est pas top...
Au final, j'ai recommandé des orijen fish et des orijen original (pour remplacer les puppy large). J'espère que ça ira. Je me pose des questions sur les fish... Et surtout ma puce est toujours malade mais on ne sait pas ce qu'elle a à part une grosse infection et un gros phénomène inflammatoire (mais chopper comment et où ??? on ne sait pas...). Alors je ne sais pas si ça peut venir des croquettes.. on lui a donné des hill's j/d depuis septembre et des orijen fish depuis début octobre..j'espère que ça ne vient pas de son alimentation car on a recommandé 11kg de orijen fish...

----------


## lealouboy

> Clairement ce sujet "croquettes" me sort par les yeux... ça n'existe pas la croquette idéal (bon... on l'avait compris! mais on y croit toujours).


C'est clair, chez moi, c'est la galère depuis début d'année (quand Gosbi a merdé)  ::  
Si ça le fait pas avec les platinum, j'envisage de refaire un test au BARF. Le problème, c'est que je n'avais trouvé aucun "bon plan" par chez moi, ça me coutait un rein et c'était galère parce que je devais tout donné "mixé" (Coyot avale tout rond et Daïs n'aime pas trop croquer). Les résultats sanguins de Coyot Boy étaient médiocres avec le BARF (il a une MICI).

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

Audrey, sinon mouille leur leurs croquettes.
Tu prepares les gamelles à l'avance matin pour le soir, soir pour le matin, avec une dose d'eau  elles vont ramollir

----------


## lealouboy

> Audrey, sinon mouille leur leurs croquettes.
> Tu prepares les gamelles à l'avance matin pour le soir, soir pour le matin, avec une dose d'eau  elles vont ramollir


Je les mouille environ 45 min/1h avant déjà  :Smile:  Le véto m'a déconseillé de les mouiller trop longtemps à l'avance à cause du développement de bactéries. 

C'est plus les compo qui me rendent chèvre, je ne trouve rien qui leur convienne tip top. C'est malheureux à dire mais les Gosbi (qui contenanient pourtant du riz) étaient top pour les miens, ils avaient de très très bons résultats sanguins, étaient en pleine forme, avaient de belles selles. Aujourd'hui, je vois bien que l'équilibre est fragile, ils multiplient les problèmes depuis que j'ai changé (de force hein, parce que les Gosbi ont changé de compo). Franchement, si ça marche pas avec les platinum, je t'enverrai un MP pour avoir des conseils pour reprendre le BARF, les résultats seront peut être médiocres mais ce sera mieux que des mauvais résultats et au moins je saurai ce qu'ils mangent (sans compter le plaisir que j'avais à les voir dévorer leurs gamelles.... même s'ils dévorent quand même  ::  ).

----------


## Sydolice

Bon ben ça fait presque plaisir de voir qu'il n'y a pas que moi qui galère ...

----------


## Poupoune 73

> C'est clair, chez moi, c'est la galère depuis début d'année (quand Gosbi a merdé)  
> Si ça le fait pas avec les platinum, j'envisage de refaire un test au BARF. Le problème, c'est que je n'avais trouvé aucun "bon plan" par chez moi, ça me coutait un rein et c'était galère parce que je devais tout donné "mixé" (Coyot avale tout rond et Daïs n'aime pas trop croquer). Les résultats sanguins de Coyot Boy étaient médiocres avec le BARF (il a une MICI).


du coup ça vaut pê le coup d'étudier cette solution?
http://www.naku.fr/

----------


## Azoth

j'ai longtemps galéré à cause de gosby, j'ai enfin la paix avec les Opti life Active les filles.

Didouille, il faut de l'amidon pour faire des croquettes. Alors OU bien ils la trouvent avec des céréales tels que le riz, le maïs OU bien ils la trouvent avec les légumineuses tels que les lentilles, les pois... Il ne faut pas mélanger les deux. 
Ma DA x CC qui ne supportait pas les légumineuses (je prenais les large puppy de chez orijen) et qui avait donc la diarrhée, de reflux, etc etc je l'ai passé sur une seule source de céréale et j'ai supprimé les légumineuses. je prenais donc les gosby riz poulet! impeccable!
Puis il y a eu toute leur imposture là et j'ai été en galère, bcp de marque y sont passées jusqu'à ce que je finisse par tester les riz poulet de opti life active... problème résolu.

Les 22% de matières grasse, moi, pour les miens, je les cherche !! + les chiens sont actifs, + ils ont besoin d'un taux de MG important.

Bon, parcontre, des croquettes agneaux sans légumineuses avec + de 30 % de prot' animale, + de 20% de MG, pas trouvé... je m'aide avec l'huile de saumon grizzli  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sont ni maigres ni gros  :: 
et z'ont de grosses selles... c'est relativement abominable à ramasser... du coup... quand c'pas "équilibré" là dedans  :: 
Mais j'suis passée par des moments en larme hein.. à culpabiliser... 
alors si jamais mes croquettes peuvent vous aider lol

----------


## lealouboy

> du coup ça vaut pê le coup d'étudier cette solution?
> http://www.naku.fr/


Merci pour le lien, je suis allée voir du coup  :Smile:  

Juste une question, les taux de calcium à 2.4% et de phosphore à 1.4%, c'est hyper élevé, non ? Déjà que je les trouvais élevés sur les platinum  ::  
Honnêtement, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de riz et de pommes de terre, dans les platinum agneau, il y a seulement 15%.

Mais j'ai peut être mal compris puisqu'au final les taux de proteïnes et de lipides sont plus élevés sur les naku, quelqu'un pour éclairer ma lanterne  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Azoth, je suis allée voir les opti life active mais j'avoue que j'ai un problème avec le groupe VL  ::

----------


## pim-pam-poum

oui, ne pas confondre le riz et les légumineuses.

J'en suis au même point que toi Azoth, je cherche désespérément des "agneau" potables et je ne trouve rien. Mes loups ont eu pendant des années des Acana agneau/pomme, elles étaient très bien jusqu'à ce qu'ils changent la recette pour coller des légumineuses  :: 


Question digestion, le poisson c'est comment ? c'est bien la seule proteine animale sur laquelle je ne me suis jamais penchée ...

----------


## Azoth

je donne les acana agneau pomme au mâle, mais le taux de matières grasse est trop bas... je ne touve pas agneau + de 30% et MG +/- 20%
Pénible!

Lealouboy, je ne connais pas la polémique sur VL ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

le poisson, je ne sais pas... c'est + gras en tout cas, mais jamais testé non plus, pas souvent qu'on en trouve avec +/- 30 32% de prot

----------


## lénou

> j'ai enfin la paix avec les Opti life Active les filles.


 Tu nous conseille celles-ci alors? Merci

----------


## lealouboy

> je donne les acana agneau pomme au mâle, mais le taux de matières grasse est trop bas... je ne touve pas agneau + de 30% et MG +/- 20%
> Pénible!
> 
> *Lealouboy, je ne connais pas la polémique sur VL ?*


Y en a pas  ::  J'ai pas confiance mais j'ai aucune raison à te donner  ::  
Je traite régulièrement avec eux car je bosse dans un magasin de bricolage et j'sais pas, je les sens pas  ::

----------


## Azoth

mdr! bah z'ont de bonnes croquettes  :: 




> Tu nous conseille celles-ci alors? Merci


si elles te plaisent, oui!

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Envie de me laisser tenter par Naku pour ma part ... ras le bol des croquettes qui causent otites, problèmes de digestion divers et variés, et j'en passe ...

J'hésite entre 2 références qui contiennent du riz : poulet/riz (32/12) ou porc/riz (30/14), quelle est la plus digeste selon vous ? (aucune idée pour le porc).

Ma CB ne te remercie pas Poupoune, mais mes chiens le feront j'espère  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

ça te coûterait pas moins cher de passer au BARF? avant j'avais une connaissance éleveuse avicole qui me filait cous de poulet et ailes de canard gratos, avec le déménagement là j'ai trouvé une ferme qui fait tout sur place, j'ai les cous à 2€/kg et les carcasses gratos. faut que je vois avec eux la prochaine fois pour les abats
ce sont à chaque fois des volailles élevées en plein air

----------


## lénou

Et celles-ci? Merci
http://www.hectorkitchen.com/?utm_so...vAuoCQGnJOfd0g

----------


## pim-pam-poum

> ça te coûterait pas moins cher de passer au BARF? avant j'avais une connaissance éleveuse avicole qui me filait cous de poulet et ailes de canard gratos, avec le déménagement là j'ai trouvé une ferme qui fait tout sur place, j'ai les cous à 2€/kg et les carcasses gratos. faut que je vois avec eux la prochaine fois pour les abats
> ce sont à chaque fois des volailles élevées en plein air


Peut-être mais sincèrement, je crains fort de ne pas savoir faire, ni d'avoir l'organisation qui va avec.
Je cherche d'autres références de frais déshydraté pour comparer un minimum mais je ne trouve rien ! Vous en connaissez d'autres ?

C'est le seul autre que j'ai trouvé, mais il faut que je comprenne comment ça marche et que je convertisse les livres pour me faire une idée ...
https://purepetfood.co.uk/collection...e-recipes-dogs

Je sature sur les croquettes perso.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Orijen a 1 gamme d'aliments lyopholisés

----------


## pim-pam-poum

ah oui mais là je ne joue plus, pour 59 € j'ai de quoi nourrir un seul chien pour 6 jours !  :: 

J'adore mes chiens mais bon ...

----------


## kinos

Depuis le temps Amikinos a radicalement changé,il est passé à mon sens le top du top de ce qui existe connu à ce jour en croquettes .

minéraux exclusivement organiques
sans céréales ni légumineuses

*Composition :* Poulet séché 58%, patate douce 13%,  œuf séché 9%, dinde séchée 7%, graisse de poulet, bouillon de poulet,  graisse de canard, graisse de dinde, minéraux, vitamines, tomate,  psyllium, Fructooligosaccharides (Prébiotiques), Mannanoligosaccharides  (Prébiotiques), Nucléotides.
Patate douce + tomate + psyllium = 9,5% de glucides après cuisson.

*Constituants analytiques (après cuisson):* Protéines  brutes 52%, graisses brutes 20%, fibres brutes 1,5%, cendres brutes 9%,  humidité 8%, glucides 9,5%, calcium (organique) 1,6%, phosphore 1,1%.

*Oligo-éléments :* Zinc chélaté 48 mg, Fer 48 mg, Manganèse chélaté 33 mg, Cuivre chélaté 11 mg, Iode 1 mg.

https://www.amikinos-boutique.fr/fr/...hien-4-kg.html

----------


## pim-pam-poum

ça se passe bien au niveau de la pub ?  :: 

J'ai vu ton message Lénou, mais tout ce qu'on peut dire c'est qu'on ne sait rien tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'entretien si j'ai bien compris, tu l'as fait ?

----------


## didouille

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé le lien de Lénou. J'ai fait un premier essai de consultation avec quelques contraintes (dysplasie, pas de blé et de maïs), puis un deuxième en disant que mon chien était allergique à toutes les céréales, pommes de terre et patate douce  :: . Résultat, dans les 2 cas, ils me proposent la même formulation de croquettes :


Volailles deshydratees (dont 70% de poulet, de la dinde et du canard) *32%, riz*, *flocons de pomme de terre 15,8%*, graisse de volaille (a partir d’abats frais de poulet, de dinde et de canard) 7%, graines de lin, colza 3,8%, proteines de (foie de) poulet hydrolysees, pulpe de betteraves deshydratee, huile de tournesol, levure de biere 1,1%, mineraux et vitamines, sel, pulpe de chicoree 0,5%, chaux carbonatee, yucca.

Proteines 28%, Matieres grasses 14%, Fibres 1,5%, Cendres 6,8%, Calcium 1,3%, Phosphore 1%, Humidite 9%

=> quantité de viande??
=> si allergique au riz .. bah ils proposent des croquettes au riz ^^ (pour la pomme de terre, j'aurai peut-être dû renseigner "flocons de pomme de terre")

alors je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, mais par contre, pour le 1er essai est à 1€ pour 4kg de formulation + le verre doseur offert.



Je vais regarder pour le lyophilisé : j'avais vu un truc qui me déplaisait dedans, mais je ne sais plus quoi.. (la présence de pommes de terre? la quantité de viande? je ne sais plus...).

Là je touche du bois, je crois avoir trouver un dosage pas trop mal pour ma chienne (moins de flatulences, mais ça ne fait que qq jours que j'ai remarque cela...) : 60% orijen fish + 40% orijen puppy large (que je vais changer par les "original" qui ont quasi la même compo que les puppy). Affaire à suivre... En espérant que ça ira toujours quand elle n'aura plus ses médocs...

----------


## Tengri

> les opti life active sont top avec 32% de prot et 22% de matières grasses 
> https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...ti_life/457663
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> pour moi, 25% de protéines c'est mort! Nazgul a perdu toute sa masse musculaire quand j'ai pris des croquettes avec un taux inférieur à 30%... pour un taux de cendre élevées, non ces croquettes ne me plaisent pas niveau compo personnellement


Merci pour ton avis Azoth, je viens juste de prendre connaissance de ce message.
Ouin....

----------


## lealouboy

J'ai reçu les platinum, je ne sais pas encore si elles vont convenir ( on a démarré la transition hier) mais ils sont comme fous depuis que j'ai ouvert le sac, ils essayent d'aller voler direct dedans  ::  
Niveau appétence, rien à redire  ::

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Merci Didouille.

Bon, allez je commande Naku, peut-être une première étape pour passer ensuite à la RM ou faire un mix des 2, on verra ...

----------


## didouille

au fait, pour ceux que ça pourrait intéresser (j'avais posé la question et j'ai désormais la réponse) :
- les croquettes orijen puppy large breed sont "identiques" en taille/forme/diamètre etc aux orijen original
- les croquettes orijen fish sont quasi de la même forme etc que celles ci-dessus mais elles sont plus plates.

----------


## lealouboy

La transition vers Platinum se passe bien pour l'instant et Daïs n'a plus de problème pour manger  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Moi non plus je ne viens pas souvent sur ce post car le sujet croquettes m'angoisse énormément. Et d'ailleurs je voulais rebondir sur ce que dit Houitie quelques pages avant:




> Et si tous les problèmes venaient d'autres choses? 
> Nos animaux vivent de plus en plus longtemps, avant un souci et ils  mourraient, maintenant on soigne mais ça fatigue l'organisme, ça le  stresse donc est ce qu'ils n'ont pas plusieurs soucis à cause de ça?


J'ai lu un article sur le blog les chats font la loi ou l'auteur recommande de mélanger des légumes, autant que possible dans la pâtée des chats, en s'appuyant sur le fait que oui les chats sont naturellement carnivores mais que livrés à eux même et mangeant des proies leur espérance de vie est de 5 ans, et que nos chats que nous avons envie de garder 20 ans auprès de nous ont besoin qu'on se soucie de leurs reins entre autre. Cette logique m'a frappé et depuis je blinde les pâtées des chats et des chiens de légumes.

De toute façon on en fera jamais des centenaires. Mes chiens ont des croquettes eukanuba  sensitive, d'abord parce que ce sont les seules qui ont réglé les soucis intestinaux de Mazda et par la suite de Castiel, ils ont tous les deux tendance à faire diarrhées et bouses et aussi parce qu'elles sont dans mon budget. Mais ils ont chaque matin une grosse écuelle de pâtée rocco avec plein de légumes un peu de riz bien cuit et plein de levure de bière, en dehors du fait que ce repas leur fait immensément plaisir, qu'ils obtiennent une satiété qu'ils n'avaient pas avec seulement les croquettes ( et là je pense surtout à Kingston que j'ai du faire maigrir ), il se trouve que depuis Kingston ne fait plus les départs d'otites chroniques qu'elle subissait avant.

J'avais testé le barf quand je n'avais que Kingston, et je dois bien admettre que je n'avais jamais vu ma chienne aussi belle et vive. Mais n'ayant pas de bon plan a proximité j'ai du stopper car ça mettait trop mon budget en danger. Si un jour j'ai de meilleurs revenus j'achèterais un gros congel et c'est sûr que mes animaux seront au Barf ( avec quand même une bonne dose de légumes en plus  :Smile:  )

Et d'ailleurs je suis toujours sidérée de voir à quel point les vétos sont à l'ouest au sujet de l'alimentation, car à l'époque la véto qui la suivait ( pourtant dans une clinique très moderne) m'avait affirmé que lui donner de la viande crue était très mauvais et susceptible de la rendre malade, et que je devais absolument lui donner quotidiennement une portion de céréales afin qu'elle n'ait pas de carences. J'en était restée bouche bée.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Alors Lealouboy, ça se passe bien ? Les croquettes sont semi-molles c'est ça ?

1er repas Naku hier soir, pas besoin de transition donc c'est pratique. En texture c'est entre la purée et la soupe. Je me suis demandée s'ils n'allaient pas rechigner puis non, c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste, ils ont mangé tiède du coup, ce n'est pas habituel non plus.

L'avantage que je vois pour l'instant c'est qu'ils sont obligés de prendre leur temps pour manger, vu la texture ils ne peuvent pas gober leur repas en 3 secondes !

----------


## lealouboy

> Alors Lealouboy, ça se passe bien ? Les croquettes sont semi-molles c'est ça ?
> 
> 1er repas Naku hier soir, pas besoin de transition donc c'est pratique. En texture c'est entre la purée et la soupe. Je me suis demandée s'ils n'allaient pas rechigner puis non, c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste, ils ont mangé tiède du coup, ce n'est pas habituel non plus.
> 
> L'avantage que je vois pour l'instant c'est qu'ils sont obligés de prendre leur temps pour manger, vu la texture ils ne peuvent pas gober leur repas en 3 secondes !


Oui ça se passe très bien !!!! Daïs est déjà à 100% platinum, aucun souci !! Coyot Boy est à 2/3 anciennes et 1/3 platinum, ça se passe bien aussi pour le moment  :Smile:  
Oui, les croquettes ne croquent pas sous la dent, elles sont plus molles que des croquettes classiques  :Smile:  
Niveau appétence, ils en sont fous  ::  Pourtant je trouve qu'elles sentent mauvais ++++ mais visiblement, eux, ils surkiffent ! 

J'attends d'avoir plus de recul pour donner un avis précis sur la durée, pour l'instant, ce que je peux dire : 
* top pour les chiens qui ont du mal à croquer
* super appétence
* prix élevé quand même

----------


## Widerma

Hello,
J'ai toujours donné des Nutrivet Inne Sterilised à mon chat mais l'autre jour en passant dans un centre commercial Suisse (Migros) j'ai vu une nouvelle gamme. Il s'agit des croquettes Nala (https://produits.migros.ch/nala-adult-poulet), en avez-vous déjà entendu parler? Et qu'en pensez-vous? Les nutrivet Inne reste-t-elle la référence pour chat?

La compo avait pas l'air si mal que ça:

Vitamine A
                         17000 ie

                         Zinc
                         30 mg

                         Cuivre
                         10 mg

                         Sélénium
                         0.2 mg

                         Iode                     
                         2 mg                     


                         Humidité                     
                         10 %

                         Acides gras oméga-3
                         0.35 %

                         Acides gras oméga-6
                         1.35 %

                         Cendres brutes
                         6.6 %

                         Fibres brutes
                         2.5 %

                         Matières grasses brutes
                         16.5 %

                         Protéines brutes
                         31 %

                         Taurine
                         1300 mg

                         Acétate de tocophérol (acétate de D-alpha-tocophéryle)
                         150 mg

                         Vitamine D3 (cholécalciférol)
                         1500 ie



Poulet frais 40 %, pommes de terre (séchées ) 27 %, protéine de poulet  (déshydraté ) 16 %, farine de foie 4 %, graisse animale, protéine  hydrolisée 3.8 %, pulpe de betteraves séchée (désucrée), graines de lin,  huile de *saumon*, colostrum 0.3 %, levure (séchée ) 0.3 %, petits pois, téguments de graines de psyllium.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oups, pas le bon côté.... sorry

----------


## Azoth

Pim Pam Poum du coup tu donnes quelles gamme de chez Naku??

----------


## pim-pam-poum

J'ai pris Instinct (parce que je veux du riz !), mais regarde la compo chat, elle semble mieux si tu acceptes la pdt (moi j'en veux pô)

Pour l'instant je suis aux croquettes le matin (parce que c'est + rapide et pour équilibrer le budget bouffe) et Naku le soir, RAS si ce n'est qu'ils deviennent à moitié dingos quand je prépare la gamelle du soir. L'autre jour il y avait une odeur de persil qui fleurait particulièrement bon, j'étais à deux doigts de goûter !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Azoth

oui il y a des marques comme ça! 
je ne peux pas prendre chez Naku c'est hors de prix pour moi. J'achète déjà des boites terra canis et elles coûtent cher, alors de la bouffe Naku! mais ça à l'air top, n'hésite pas à nous mettre des photos qu'on se fasse une idée?

----------


## lealouboy

J'attends ma nouvelle commande de platinum agneau/riz, j'ai pris 15kg cette fois  :Smile:  
Je croise les doigts pour qu'enfin, on ait trouvé le bon compromis !

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Je comprends Azoth, surtout avec des gros.

J'avoue que je suis en errance totale depuis qu'Acana a changé sa recette d'agneau/pomme, en décembre dernier je crois. Quand tu comptes les fonds de sacs (ou moitié) qui partiront à la poubelle, les consultations vétos et médocs parce qu'un coup les nouvelles croquettes lui filent des otites, un coup faut passer aux gastro-intestinales en urgence parce qu'il ne les digère pas, je craque !!
Tu as beau étudier les compos, faire des analyses, ben non, tu ne sais pas pourquoi, ça passe pas !

Marre ! un de mes chiens va finir complètement bousillé à force de tester des croquettes.
Sérieusement si les Frolic passaient, ils mangeraient des Frolic et tant pis pour les jolis tableaux de % de proteines, MG, glucides et tout le tintouin ! (bon, j'avoue j'ai jamais essayé les Frolic et n'ai pas l'intention de tester a priori).

Bref, oui je vous ferai des photos  :: 

On croise aussi Lealouboy !!!

----------


## lealouboy

> Je comprends Azoth, surtout avec des gros.
> 
> J'avoue que je suis en errance totale depuis qu'Acana a changé sa recette d'agneau/pomme, en décembre dernier je crois. Quand tu comptes les fonds de sacs (ou moitié) qui partiront à la poubelle, les consultations vétos et médocs parce qu'un coup les nouvelles croquettes lui filent des otites, un coup faut passer aux gastro-intestinales en urgence parce qu'il ne les digère pas, je craque !!
> Tu as beau étudier les compos, faire des analyses, ben non, tu ne sais pas pourquoi, ça passe pas !
> 
> Marre ! un de mes chiens va finir complètement bousillé à force de tester des croquettes.
> Sérieusement si les Frolic passaient, ils mangeraient des Frolic et tant pis pour les jolis tableaux de % de proteines, MG, glucides et tout le tintouin ! (bon, j'avoue j'ai jamais essayé les Frolic et n'ai pas l'intention de tester a priori).
> 
> Bref, oui je vous ferai des photos 
> ...


J'ai le même problème, j'ai balancé des croquettes aussi (8kg par ci, 8kg par là), enfin je les ai données à un SDF qui a un chien (croquettes bonne compo mais qui ne passent pas pour les miens). Et idem, des consultations véto etc...
J'ai fini par acheter, en catastrophe, un sac de hill's ideal balance et ô miracle, plus de problème ..... jusqu'au jour où Daïs n'arrivait plus à les croquer  ::  
Je commençais sérieusement à me demander si j'allais vraiment changer pour "mieux" puisque tout se passait tellement bien (et compo pas si mal).
Coyot a une MICI depuis qu'il est chiot, c'est hyper chiant quand un fabricant change la compo, ça remet TOUT en cause pour des toutes petites modifs !
Et, avec l'âge, Daïs devient plus sensible... ou alors c'est parce qu'elle a toujours suivi le même régime que Coyot (pour chien très très sensible) ... je ne sais pas mais elle est sensible aussi maintenant.

----------


## kinos

je ne fais pas plus de pub que les autres qui parlent de diverses autres références et les conseillent; je dis juste que les Amikinos sont à mon sens ce qui se fait de mieux, je les ai testées, et adoptées. il faut quoi de plus, quand on voit les ingrédients et les taux analytiques? Y'en a un peu marre d'avoir des croquettes relativement bonnes mais sans plus, toutes copié/collées les unes sur les autres, sans réelle différence de qualité,des listes d'ingrédients longues comme le bras et des trucs improbables dans les compos, trop de glucides, trop de gras,trop d'allergènes...la seule meilleure nourriture au dessus, c'est le barf. Et je passerai BARF sans hésiter si mes moyens me le permettent un jour. 70€ pour 1 mois pour mon Hagen.


j'ai laissé tomber Carnilove parce que les farines de viandes bof, passé 40 balles le paquet, on peut vouloir mieux que ça quand même.

J'ai laissé tomber Purizon, les légumineuses les faisaient péter quasi h24

J'ai laissé tomber Joyeuses Gambades (encore une remise en question sur le sans céréales,qui n'avait pas lieu d'être...) parce que d'une je n'aimais pas la couleur beige/orange des selles,leur volume et le fait que dedans ça ressemble à de la Polenta, et qu'en plus les analyses étaient inexactes

J'ai testé Nature, c'est bien mignon mais 28/18, c'est pas ouf, j'ai  voulu remettre en question ce que je pense (il est préférable pour les  graisses de représenter 50% du taux de protéines tout au plus pour des  chiens peu actifs), parce que soit disant faut pas trop de protéines  (pratiquement toutes les croquettes donnent la même qté,la dose est  étudiée notamment pour ça, ce qui change c'est la quantité après du gras  et des glucides ingérés), résultat mes 2 chiennes (dont j'avais averti  quand même qu'elles étaient stérilisées et grossissaient facilement mais  non, y'a que moi qui avais tiqué) sont devenues grasses comme des  loches au bout d'1 seul paquet... sympa.

j'ai pris des Physyo, c'était du dépannage, mais y'a trop de choses différentes dedans, des légumineuses etc.. j'allais pas rester dessus de toutes manières.

j'en ai eu ras le bol, j'avais l'intime conviction que les meilleures, c'était les mêmes depuis le début, mais j'essayais de me dire qu'il y avait équivalent valable,en vain. on a : soit du avec céréales avec trop de glucides (+ de 30%) soit du sans céréales modéré en glucides (- de 30%) mais blindé de légumineuses qui donnent des gaz; et qui sont des copié collé dans le principe des compos: un gros fouillis, pas de juste milieu(Sauf Nature, si c'était pas aussi gras je serais restée dessus,peut être, s'il n'y avait pas mieux, mais le taux de glucides ne me plaît pas malgré tout)...

Là je suis à amikinos, et plus de problèmes, et ça ne coûte pas plus cher que toutes les autres marques citées. pour ma meute, les 12kg d'amikinos à 90€ reviennent au même que 2 paquets de 12k des autres à 46€ et quelques... Du coup, je ne peux que les recommander, parce qu'avec ces autres marques,j'avais vraiment la désagréable impression de jeter mon argent par la fenêtre dans des trucs plus médiocres que révolutionnaires, juste parce que sans céréales.

Bien sûr, ça ne reste que des croquettes, avec les inconvénients de la croquette auxquels on ne peut échapper, c'est cuit, et il faut un minimum d'amidon pour les fabriquer. Mais si on en a la possibilité, GO BARF ou RM, mais RM de qualité pas du 30% viande/30% légumes/30% riz mais plutôt mini 70% viande et max 30% riz et pas de légumes, c'est pas top digeste; de l'huile de saumon et surtout un complément minéral vitaminé équilibré et tout est bon.

Mon seul et unique intérêt est dans le bien des animaux, c'est tout. Pour mes chiens, (qui sont comme des fils et des filles pour moi) je veux le meilleur du meilleur. Seulemenent, encore chez mes parents,les moyens sont limités donc on est aux croquettes, il a fallu que je me batte pendant 1 an voire 2 pour qu'ils aient meilleur qu'ultima fido et toutes ces ******, et petit à petit on a grimpé en qualité. Depuis ma naissance nos chiens vieillissent mal à cause de toutes ces saletés, diabètes,cancers,problèmes de peau.... et que plus jamais je ne veux avoir à me dire honteusment "si j'avais su plus tôt, si j'avais fait l'effort d'aller chercher le meilleur,on en serait peut être pas là" Je ne laisse plus rien au hasard, c'est tolérance zero sur tout ce qui est compo bizarre,hyper longue, plein d'ingrédients,pas de %, des taux médiocres, trop de glucides...Fini,je n'ai plus confiance. Pour ça dès que je peux perso je passe Hagen au BARF quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## Azoth

il n'y a pas de honte à proposer des marques, on en chie tous pour trouver ce qui correspond alors il faut bien à un moment donné citer des marques!

les tiennes je ne peux pas car trop de patate douce, je cherche avec uniquement du riz comme source d'amidon.

pour le moment les opti life active fonctionnent bien, mais j'aime bien aller regarder les comp des marques de  croquettes de qualité pour comparer, c'est très bien

----------


## kinos

en effet, le riz est la meilleure des céréales; et opti life est pas  trop mal, mais ce qui est un peu embêtant,c'est les glucides. Au moindre  signe de diabète ou cancer il vaut mieux par contre nourrir avec le  moins de glucides possible; le diabète et les cancers s'en nourrissent  :/

----------


## Poupoune 73

j'avais oublié de décongeler le BARF hier, du coup j'ai donné du Naku en dépannage. rien à redire niveau appétence et volume/consistance des selles

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Kinos, désolée si je t'ai vexé mais quelqu'un qui s'appelle Kinos qui poste son premier message on ventant les mérites de croquettes qui s'appellent Amikinos, c'est louche !

Oui, ça doit être pratique aussi quand on a un pb avec le BARF ou en voyage.

Toujours RAS ici avec Naku, puis j'ai trouvé un autre avantage. Il peut servir de base pour une recette un peu diversifiée de RM. Exemple : http://www.naku.fr/blog/recettes/nak...et-des-legumes
J'ai un reste de poulet rôti chez moi, je vais m'en servir dans la ration avec des fruits et légumes.

Un bémol en revanche, un truc auquel je n'avais pas pensé. Le matin ils sont aux croquettes et le soir Naku et le volume des gamelles ne sont pas du tout le même le matin et le soir du coup. Le plus petit gobe ses croquettes en 3 secondes le matin et après il n'a pas le sentiment d'être rassasié, il va manger dans la gamelle du grand !

J'avais bien pensé mettre moitié du Naku le matin avec moitié de la dose de croquette (et pareil le soir du coup) mais le temps de digestion n'est pas le même pour du frais et des croquettes et il me semble que ce n'est pas trop recommandé, quelqu'un peut confirmer ?
Et quoi faire si ce n'est pas possible ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

Les croquettes c'est mizux de les donner rehydratees  :: 
Entre autre ça permet d'augmenter le volume du bol alimentaire

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Mince, oui, je n'y ai pas pensé ! Merciiiii !

----------


## girafe

> Les croquettes c'est mizux de les donner rehydratees 
> Entre autre ça permet d'augmenter le volume du bol alimentaire


je ne connais pas le principe, tu veux dire que tu ajoutes de l'eau ou autre liquide à la gamelle?

----------


## Poupoune 73

Oui je les mets tremper avant de partir pour la longue balade quotidienne, je les donne sous forme de bouillie
Et non mâcher les croquettes n'a aucun impact sur le tartre, avant qu'on ressorte la vieille légende urbaine de derrière les fagots

----------


## Azoth

lol
z'avez bien d'la chance que vos chiens acceptent les croquettes réhydratées

Quant à la légende, je n'irais pas dire que c'est vrai ou faux, c'est comme le barf et compagnie hein, car y'a pas de vérité... dans la meute sont tous aux croquettes dures, z'ont pas de tarte. La chichi à la pâtée, pleine de tartre. Je ne pense pas que ce soit un vrai lien, je pense que c'est comme chez les humains, ça va dépendre de la qualité de la bouffe, de la génétique, de l'entretien.

Maintenant on voit des gens donner des bouteilles de plastiques vides comme jouet pour lutter  contre le tartre. Je ne dis pas que c'est utile ou non, mais force est de constater que chacun voit midi à sa porte et ce qui semble fonctionner pour les uns ne fonctionne pas pour les autres ^^

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Ils ne mangeraient pas des croquettes réhydratées tes chiens, Azoth ?

J'avoue que les miens ne sont pas difficiles, si c'est dans la gamelle, ça se mange, peu importe ce que c'est je pense.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Pour vous faire une idée du Budget Naku, un repas Naku par jour + un repas croquettes :

- un chien de 24 kg, activité normale, castré : 100g de Naku + 100g d'eau
- un chien de 34 kg, activité normale, castré : 140k de Naku + 140g d'eau

En gros, il me faut presque 3 boîtes de 2,5 Kg par mois pour mes deux loupiots

Pour voir à quoi ça ressemble, à la 5ème minute, en vrai je trouve ça plus broyé mais ça y ressemble : http://www.naku.fr/pourquoi-naku/inf.../pourquoi-naku

Voilà, je n'ai rien à vendre hein, pour ma part, RAS après un mois, donc j'y reste. Me reste plus qu'à trouver les bonnes croquettes pour l'autre repas.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Tu as vu ça Azoth ?
https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...it_care/611350
(oui, je sais c'est farine !  :: )

Sinon, il me semble avoir lu que les Wolfood avaient été testées ici sans trop de succès, vous confirmez ?

----------


## Quaraba

Il y a eu rupture d'acana wild prairie alors je suis en train de tester les wolfood high meat, mais cela ne fait que 15 jours.
Ce n'est pas avec du riz mais patates douces.

----------


## PlusDeNick

Hello ! 

Ça fait longtemps que je n'étais pas venue ici !

J'ai besoin de conseils.
J'ai un loupiot de 6 ans aux Wolf of Wilderness les green fields. 
Et papy de 14 un fox qui a la pêche est passé de applaws senior aux Wolf of Wilderness senior. 
Minus mon vieux a sa hanche qui craque donc je voulais savoir sil y avait des croquettes top pour ça où si je restais sur les Wolf 

La compo fait un bras ils mangent ça depuis un an mais du coup j'ai un doute 

Merci !

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Merci Quaraba. Lu ici et ailleurs qu'il y avait pas mal de soucis de diarrhée avec les Wolfood toutes variétés confondues et pourtant sur le papier, les compos sont pas mal je trouve. M. Faure (NCLN) indique (en gros) que ça vient d'un non respect des quantités préconisées ... difficile de dire si c'est vraiment le cas ... du coup je me tâte ...

Plusdenick : "la compo fait un bras" : pas compris !

----------


## Talyane

Je suis de nouveau en quête de "la" bonne croquette pour mes 3 chiennes, l'éternelle recherche et questions que se posent beaucoup de personnes.
J'ai donné pendant plusieurs mois des Wolfood Chicken Rice Low grain.
Premier mois : parfait, puis une des chiennes a commencé à faire beaucoup de problèmes de bouses avec glaires (d'après le véto grosse irritation du côlon), suivie par les deux autres chiennes idem.
Traitements, Smecta, Ultradiar, Enteromicro, tout allait mieux, puis 15 jours, voir 1 semaine après rebelote.
Ceci sur plusieurs mois, donc j'ai arrêter cette marque.
Il est vrai que j'ai des chiennes sensibles au niveau digestifs, mais j'ai toujours respecté les doses de ration quotidienne.
C'est dommage, car sinon le pol, les muscles, les chiennes étaient bien en dehors des soucis de diarrhées à répétition.
Depuis je donne des croquettes qui ne me plaisent pas, les chiennes ont grossis, ont tout le temps faim, mais plus aucun problème digestif.
Donc je recherche à nouveau "the" bonnes croquettes, et ce n'est pas simple...
J'ai deux chiennes qui ne supportent pas les Acana, Orijen.
J'ai découvert il y a peu Naku, qui me semble être une bonne alternative. je n'ai toujours pas commandé, car je leur ai écrit trois fois pour avoir des renseignements, et aucune réponse.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de n° de téléphone, dans tous les cas leur service clients semble inexistant, ce que je trouve peu sérieux.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Talyane, pour Naku, quand tu vas sur le site, il y a une petite fenêtre en bas à droite qui dit "puis-je vous aider ?". Je l'ai utilisée avant de commander et j'ai eu une réponse le lendemain (complètement à côté de la plaque mais j'ai eu une réponse  :: ), sinon ils ont un facebook aussi, peut-être passer par là ?

Tes Wolfood, c'était la dernière compo ?

----------


## Talyane

pim-pam-poum, merci, mais c'est par ce biais que j'ai envoyé deux des messages, le troisième via une une adresse mail trouvée sur leur site.
Ca fait plus de 15 jours que j'attends une réponse....qui n'arrivera jamais sans aucun doute.
Je n'ai pas de compte Facebook (je n'en veux pas), donc ne peux pas contacter par ce biais.
Je voulais savoir où était fabriqué Naku, en faisant des recherches il semblerait que ce soit en Espagne, ce qui m'inspire moyennement confiance; et connaître l'origine des produits utilisés (si c'est la Chine, les Etats-Unis pour les poulets par ex, ce n'est même pas la peine).
Ils mettent en avant que ce sont des produits pour consommation humaine, ok, mais ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, il y a de sacrées cochonneries destinées à la consommation humaine...
Pour les Wolfood, j'ai eu les deux, avec les mêmes résultats...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Ce n'est pas indiqué la provenance et oui, c'est espagnol.

J'ai un numéro sur la boîte : 01.76.54.98.21, pour l'espagne c'est : 946 810 616
Je ne sais, en revanche, s'il s'agit du service client, du transporteur ou autre ... ce sera la surprise  :: 

Edit : c'est le service clients. Comme j'ai commandé à nouveau hier, je viens de recevoir un mail de confirmation avec ce numéro. C'est ouvert de 10h à 14h et de 16h à 18h

----------


## Talyane

Encore une fois merci  :: , je viens d'essayer de téléphoner : Un message enregistré à peine audible dit que : " Pour des raisons techniques, ils ne s'occupent que des commandes à travers leur site web", avec l'adresse internet de celui-ci.

Sinon, tu donnes quel variété de Naku ? Et quel retour as-tu sur ton ou tes chiens ? 
Pour les miennes, je pensais au Naku Instinct, à base de poulet et riz, je veux éviter les pommes de terre, qu'une de mes chiennes tolère mal. 
Je n'arrive pas à  me décider, la compo semble pas mal, le côté soupe plaira bien aux "filles" je pense, mais j'avoue que le fait de ne pouvoir joindre personne pour avoir des renseignements me dérange.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Je comprends, la provenance a son importance. Toutefois, j'avoue que j'ai tellement galéré que ce qui me semblait important hier, ne l'est plus forcément aujourd'hui. Tout va bien, c'est l'essentiel !

J'ai pris Instinct, pour le riz également. Vraiment aucun souci. Pas de transition. Selles normales, plus claires qu'avant.
 La texture dépend de la quantité d'eau que tu mets, c'est un peu comme de la purée en flocons genre Mousseline, plus tu mets d'eau, plus c'est liquide. Si tu mets la quantité d'eau indiquée, c'est plutôt une purée.

J'ai pour l'instant décidé de rester sur un repas croquettes par jour et un repas Naku. Pour une question de budget mais aussi parce que je me dis que s'il y a rupture sur Naku, je peux me tourner sur les croquettes dont ils ont l'habitude sans trop de bouleversement. Reste que je viens de refaire l'inventaire des croquettes agneau sur le marché et que les Wolfood me semblent le meilleur choix pour eux et ces histoires de diarrhée me fichent la trouille ! (et comme de bien entendu, pour tester j'ai le choix entre des conditionnements de 3kg (trop petit) ou 20 kg (trop grand))

----------


## Quaraba

Les autres wolfood que j'ai testé allaient bien à ma chienne de 7 ans. Par contre, la deuxième qui a besoin de prendre du poids partait en diarrhée dés que j'augmentais la dose. 
J'ai testé ; wolfood breeding, wolfood sporting dog, wolffood chicken rice (avant changement compo) et wolfood junior large breed (avant changement compo aussi).
Niveau appétence, poil: rien à redire. 

C'est sûr Monsieur Faure parle de respecter les doses, je suis d'accord mais cela ne suffit pas toujours et pour ma deuxième c'est tellement galère que c'est croquettes le matin, et viande cru + légumes le soir.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

c'est vrai qu'on peut se demander ce qui fait que ça part en cacahuète dès qu'on augmente la dose !

----------


## Talyane

Avec les croquettes Wolfood, mes chiennes  ont toujours eu la dose indiquée, même en-dessous pour l'une d'entre elle qui est franchement trop rondouillette (stade maintenant dépassé avec les nouvelles croquettes  :: ). Et elles ont toutes eu les mêmes problèmes de côlon irrité,, diarrhées, beaucoup de glaires, et ce fut long à rétablir un transit normal.
A propos de Miss "P'tit boudin", ça me fait penser que sur une courte période, je lui avait acheté des Wolfood Sénior 27/14.
Période courte car croquettes très mal tolérées.
Pour en revenir au Naku, je pensais aussi donner du Naku au repas du matin, et leurs croquettes bien tolérées le soir (mais la compo  ne me plaît pas).
D'une part pour éviter aussi les ruptures (j'ai tellement galéré les années où ma chienne la plus âgée mangeait des Acana, régulièrement en rupture), et pour "corriger" en quelque sorte (mais c'est peut-être stupide), les croquettes qu'elles digèrent super bien, mais dont la compo est trop pauvre en protéines.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Arf ! c'était mon choix n°1 et plus ça va moins j'ai envie de cliquer, le truc c'est que je n'ai pas de choix n°2, la galèèèère !

Non, je trouve que c'est une bonne idée d'alterner, ça évite les dégâts si pas pleinement satisfaite des croquettes, comme Quaraba avec son repas au BARF pour améliorer. Perso, je suis au Naku le soir parce que ça demande plus de temps et le matin je ne l'ai pas toujours. 1/2 d'h, c'est pas énorme mais quand tes chiens te poursuivent en faisant la danse de la gamelle en attendant que ça gonfle et que toi tu tentes vainement de te préparer pour travailler, c'est parfois un peu folklo !

----------


## Talyane

Oui, j'imagine, j'ai les mêmes à la maison  :: 
Sur le site il est indiqué que ça gonfle en 10 mn, en fait il faut compter plutôt 1/2 heure?
Car là les filles ne vont pas du tout apprécié, mais alors pas du tout...
En fait je donne en premier sa barquette de pâtée à notre vieille minette, (déjà là les chiennes trépignent) et ensuite j'enchaine avec les gamelles des filles qui dansent à la cuisine, mais si en plus elles doivent attendre, ça va être les gilets jaunes version canine...
Et il est indiqué de mettre de l'eau chaude, mais de l'eau chaude comment, très chaude type chauffée à la bouilloire ou bien l'eau chaude au robinet suffit ?

----------


## pim-pam-poum

"les gilets jaunes version canine"  ::  c'est ça !

Pardon, non, mes doigts ont fourchés, je voulais dire 1/4 d'h, ça doit être à peu près ça. Après je ne reste pas le nez dessus pour voir si ça irait en 10 mn, de toute façon, il faut laisser le temps que ça refroidisse donc oui, 1/4 d'h pour qu'ils ne se brûlent pas, je pense qu'il est difficile de faire moins. Je mets de l'eau du robinet pour ma part.

----------


## Quaraba

Idem eau du robinet 30 mn.

----------


## didouille

Wolfood je n'y retournerai plus... ici elle n'a jamais été à 100% de wolfood, mais elle a eu des soucis (vomis, selles pas top), et ce n'est pas visible au départ du changement du coup tu te dis que le problème vient d'ailleurs, sauf que c'est bizarre quand même que beaucoup de chiens sous wolfood vomissent non ?!?  :: 

Sur le forum idem
Et une connaissance idem (chienne qui vomit etc) ça a même fini en gastrique.
Ce n'était pas les mêmes croquettes wolfood, du coup désormais je mets toute la marque wolfood dans le même panier = je n'en rachèterai pas.

Pim-pam-poum : si tes chiens n'avaient pas de pb d'appétit, excitation, digestif etc, pourquoi ne pas rester avec les RC ou Hill's gastro intestinal..? Degueu pour degueu, au moins avec celles là tu sais que point de vue digestif c'était OK. Moi je pense que j'aurai fait ça, vu qu'à côté du donner du Naku, ils ne mangeraient pas que dégueu.
Et sinon orijen ? (de mémoire ce ne sont pas les mêmes légumeuses que les croquettes que tu donnais avant à tes chiens).
La mienne est mieux avec les orijen fish au fait.

Enfin, sinon, on m'avait parlé des "c pro food" : quelqu'un aurait testé? il y a des céréales... sauf une gamme je crois.

----------


## Talyane

Merci pim-pam- poum et Quaraba pour les renseignements.

didouille, pareil, plus jamais de Wolfood, trop de problèmes et sur une durée de plusieurs mois.
Cela ne me paraît pas normal que soit disant une dose supérieur puisse provoquer des diarrhées; de plus ce n'était pas le cas chez moi. Doses conseillées respectées, et même moins pour une des chiennes. 
Je pense qu'il y a un réel souci avec cette marque de croquettes, trop de chiens ont des problèmes.
Maintenant que je donne du Hill's poulet/riz, tout est parfait côté transit (et appétence), mais mes Miss font du gras comme c'est pas possible, et elles ont FAIM tout le temps. 
J'en ai parlé à mon véto mardi (qui est évidemment à fond pour les Hill's), qui m'a dit qu'il valait mieux qu'elles aient faim et grossissent plutôt que la diarrhée.
Là j'avoue que je ne suis pas d'accord, donc je pense essayer le Naku, en espérant qu'elles le supportent bien...

----------


## Quaraba

De toute façon, c'est ma dernière tentative en wolfood. Donc on verra. Mais pour ma deuxième, je crois que n'importe quelle croquette ne changera rien: elle est sensible au niveau digestif. 

Ce véto est bizarre Taylane. Peut-être rajouter à la ration des haricots verts ou courgettes pour qu'elles soient moins affamées.

----------


## Talyane

Mes 3 chiennes sont très sensibles au niveau digestif; ce sont des chiennes adoptées adultes, venant d'Espagne, qui ont souffert de malnutrition, de maltraitance. 
Quand elles avaient à manger, ce devait être un peu n'importe quoi, de quoi bien abîmer un système digestif, et ça laisse des séquelles (pas que digestives d'ailleurs).
Donc, non, toutes les croquettes ne leur conviennent pas; elles réagissent différemment d'une marque, voir d'une variété à l'autre.
Avec les Wolfood ça a été parfait pendant 1 mois, c'est après que les ennuis ont commencés; d'abord un peu puis de façon de plus en plus importante au fil des mois.
Mon véto vend des Hill's, comme beaucoup de véto; ils ne sont pas bien formés à la nutrition en général.
Autant j'ai totalement confiance en lui pour tout ce qui est médical, là je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Alors les diarrhées, j'ai beaucoup lu pour les Wolfood mais les vomissements je ne savais pas. Elles ont décidément tout pour plaire !

Si je change, Didouille, c'est que le grand est aux gastro intestinales et que je ne me suis pas encore fait une raison. Il en avait besoin, c'est indéniable mais maintenant que tout est stabilisé, j'aimerais bien qu'ils remangent la même chose tous les deux parce que bon c'est quand même pas le pied d'avoir 36 sortes de croquettes. Puis il a bien grossi avec les RC. Alors c'était pas trop grave, il en avait besoin mais il ne faudrait pas que ça dure, il va finir par rouler ...

(je passe sur la question de savoir pourquoi il digère si bien les RC gastro, quand on voit la compo, ça fait peur !)

Je n'irai pas chez Orijen, trop de légumineuses différentes, et donc autant de risques que ce soit la cata. Puis bon, j'ai déjà donné pour ce qui concerne les ruptures Acana, pendant des années, c'est pas pour aller chez Orijen.

J'ai renoncé à l'agneau, pas une seule croquette qui me plaise.

Je tente de me faire une petite sélection aujourd'hui si j'y arrive, je bosse à l'extérieur et c'est pas trop discret les 56 onglets de croquettes ouverts  ::  

Juste une question, Quaraba, c'est toi qui est aux patates douces il me semble, ça donne quoi pour ta plus fragile ?

Talyane, je ne pense pas, sincèrement, que tu auras un pb avec Naku, ce n'est pas du tout le même process que des croquettes.

----------


## Talyane

Alors que j'ai commandé du Naku , j'ai eu une réponse de leur part. Qui ne m'est plus utile puisque j'ai commandé, mais bon, comme quoi il ne faut jamais désespérer...

pim-pam-pam, en y repensant, je n'avais pas fait le lien, mais une de mes chiennes a été traité 3 fois pour une gastrite, et l'autre 1 fois.
La première est une chienne anxieuse, angoissée; et c'était pendant les périodes printemps / été, où elles mangent beaucoup d'herbes au jardin, ce qui les irrite. Mais en y réfléchissant, c'était aussi dans la période où elles mangeaient du Wolfood.
Depuis l'arrêt des Wolffood, rien à signaler.

Si ton grand est aux gastro-intestinal, franchement, je ne prendrai pas le risque de donner des Wolfood; les problèmes ont touchés des chiens moins fragiles que lui. Après c'est sur que tous les chiens ne réagissent pas de la même façon...

----------


## didouille

Je me suis plantée, je pensais que tu avais carnilove avant... effectivement acana/orijen = idem...
(et m**** je vais me mettre à flipper maintenant pour mes orijen... :: )

Talyane : oui wolfood, c'est assez vicieux car les symptômes arrivent pas tout de suite...
Pour Hill's idem, mon essai hill's j/d a été un sacré échec : ma chienne avait tout le temps faim!! c'était horrible. J'ai l'impression que passer du "sans céréales" à "avec céréales" c'est pas évident car ça ne les nourrit pas de la même manière.
Et du coup pim-pam-poum je comprends pour le fait qu'il va finir par rouler...

"C pro food", ça ne vous dit rien? et la marque de Azoth sinon? ou Belcando?

----------


## Talyane

Didouille, oui, c'est tout à fait ça, les soucis commencent assez tard, et chez mes chiennes, progressivement, ce qui fait qu'on ne fait pas le lien de suite avec les croquettes. Puis ça va mieux 10 jours, et ça recommence, sur plusieurs mois, jusqu'à que les bouses et glaires (+++) ne s'arrêtent plus.

Je n'ai jamais voulu donner du Belcando, car très mauvais retour de personnes croisées qui l'ont utilisé : diarrhée, y compris sur des chiens costauds du côté digestif.
Idem chez les chats, ceux de ma mère en ont fait les frais il y a quelques années. A l'époque j'avais fait des recherches sur internet, et beaucoup de chats ne les supportait pas.
Maintenant, peut-être que la composition a changé, je ne sais pas...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Prend tes précautions Didouille pour l'appro.

Tadam ! je crois que j'ai trouvé mes croquettes !! 

https://www.croquetteland.com/brit-c...RoCUw0QAvD_BwE

Si vous les trouvez pourries, j'admets toute contradiction mais attendez demain siouplaît, j'ai bouffé des pages de croquettes toute la journée, j'en peux plus !

----------


## pim-pam-poum

sinon, j'avais trouvé ça au pire mais patates douces donc gros doute :
https://www.canidirect.fr/croquettes...s-80-20-0.html

----------


## Quaraba

Pim pam poum: Pour l'instant selles molles avec les croquettes du matin (180g) mais ça va (elle n'a pas du tout de croquettes le soir).  Cela ne fait pas assez longtemps que j'en donne pour pouvoir me prononcer mais je n'y crois guère.   Je crois qu'avec un fragile des intestins: il n'y a pas de croquettes miracles .
De plus elle a en permanence des probiotiques. Mais bon, si c'était simple: il n'y aurait pas autant de pages sur les croquettes.....

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Tu sembles totalement résignée Quaraba  :: 

Je ne le suis pas encore, j'essaie de faire la part des choses entre ce que je sais, ce que je crois savoir, ce qu'on nous dit et ce que l'on veut nous faire croire ... c'est dire s'il y a du boulot !

Après, il y a un constat assez simple à faire, hill's ou RC gastro sont plutôt bien tolérés par ceux qui ont des pb intestinaux (il semblerait en tout cas, mais je n'ai pas connaissance de 1000 cas pour pouvoir l'affirmer sur un échantillonnage assez grand pour être valide). Quand tu regardes la compo des 2, le premier ingrédient c'est le riz. Donc, a priori, les croquettes contenant du riz devraient passer (sans autre type de céréale). J'espère en tout cas !

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

je cherche une marque de croquettes de supermarché convenable. Je suis en vacances un peu loin de tout, et dans le stress du départ, je n'ai pas pris assez de croquettes pour mon chien. Or il mange une marque qu'on ne trouve que chez zooplus : briantos senior sensible light.

J'ai essayé avant beaucoup de marques, ce sont les seules qui ne lui donnent pas la diarrhée. La viande crue ne lui convient plus non plus.

Je vous mets la composition de ce que je cherche :


protéines brutes
20.0 %

graisses brutes
8.0 %

fibres brutes
2.7 %

cendres brutes
5.7 %

calcium
1.1 %

phosphore
0.83 %

magnésium
0.11 %

sodium
0.45 %














Je cherche un équivalent qui me dépanne pour quelques jours.











https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c.../senior/527894

----------


## borneo

Dites-moi juste quelles sont les meilleures marques en grande distribution, et celles à éviter.  

Merci  ::

----------


## borneo

Finalement il y a une animalerie pas trop loin. Mais je suis dans un endroit où tout est fermé le 26 décembre. Donc il va falloir que ça suffise jusqu'à jeudi.

----------


## Poupoune 73

Chez botanic tu as maxima grain free de très bonne qualité, en sac de 3kg

----------


## borneo

Il me faut des croquettes dont la composition est proche de celles qu'il mange. J'espère que les compositions sont sur les paquets.

----------


## cristanya

Bonjour, quelqu'un pourrai t’il me donner la page du dernier tableau récapitulatif qui liste les "marques de croquettes potable". J'en est un page 358 mais vue qu'il y en a 758 maintenant il est doit plus être a jour.
merci d'avance.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Je ne connais pas du tout la compo des croquettes de supermarché Bornéo mais tu m'as fait réaliser un truc qui ne m'avait pas du tout sauté aux yeux jusque là alors que c'est flagrant ici.

Ta compo fait 38,89 %, c'est quoi les 61,11% manquants ?  :: 

Je ne sais pas s'il y en a une autre Cristanya

----------


## lealouboy

Coucou,

Je reviens ici pour vous donner des nouvelles  :Smile:  

J'ai testé les platinum et, je pensais les résultats moyens niveau digestif sur Daïs. En fait, à la fin des 15 kilos, je n'avais plus trop de problèmes de gaz et de selles molles. 
Entre temps, j'avais commandé un sac d'opti life active : Daïs les supporte bien et n'a pas de difficulté pour les manger (problème de dents) et Coyot, ben c'est pas compliqué, il refuse de les manger  ::  

Les platinum sont vraiment appétentes +++++, la transition ne lui plaît pas du tout  ::  
Je lui ai recommandé des platinum lamb&rice aujourd'hui et il va falloir que je ruse jusqu'à la réception de ces dernières  ::  
J'espère sincèrement que je les aurai lundi.

Quelqu'un demandait pour les wolfood, je n'ai eu que des problèmes aussi avec les "lamb" : selles molles, gaz et colite (Daïs).

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Pourquoi tu as changé Léa puisque ça allait bien avec les platinium ?

Et toi Talyane, tu as reçu ton Naku ?

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs avait des gazs et des selles molles (sauf à la fin du sac ) donc j'avais comandé des opti life active  ::  
Je vais faire des mélanges platinum et opti life active.

----------


## Azoth

si les anciennes étaient hyper appétantes, peut-être qu'il a du mal à passer aux opti life active, qui sont pourtant "semi molles" avec une odeur forte lol
Pour Nazgul, je les mélange aux acana agneau pomme car il supporte mal le poulet, et du coup il avoisinne les 60kg de muscle, et sa frangine 100% opti life active a enfin un poids de forme

j'espère que ça s'arrangera Lealouboy


Pim pam poum ,merci pour les brit care à l'agneau, mais la compo ne me plait pas, j'ai laissé tomber avec de l'agneau, ça n'ira jamais je crois lol

----------


## borneo

> Je ne connais pas du tout la compo des croquettes de supermarché Bornéo mais tu m'as fait réaliser un truc qui ne m'avait pas du tout sauté aux yeux jusque là alors que c'est flagrant ici.
> 
> Ta compo fait 38,89 %, c'est quoi les 61,11% manquants ?


Des glucides et des matières minérales, je suppose.

La viande contient aussi autre chose que des protéines et des MG.

----------


## lealouboy

> si les anciennes étaient hyper appétantes, peut-être qu'il a du mal à passer aux opti life active, qui sont pourtant "semi molles" avec une odeur forte lol
> Pour Nazgul, je les mélange aux acana agneau pomme car il supporte mal le poulet, et du coup il avoisinne les 60kg de muscle, et sa frangine 100% opti life active a enfin un poids de forme
> 
> j'espère que ça s'arrangera Lealouboy
> 
> 
> Pim pam poum ,merci pour les brit care à l'agneau, mais la compo ne me plait pas, j'ai laissé tomber avec de l'agneau, ça n'ira jamais je crois lol


Je ne les trouve pas semi molles, elles ressemblent plus à des miel pops en consistance. Pour Dadou, ça le fait avec ses dents.
Niveau odeur, comparées aux platinum, elles ne sentent rien du tout  ::

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour,
> 
> je cherche une marque de croquettes de supermarché convenable. Je suis en vacances un peu loin de tout, et dans le stress du départ, je n'ai pas pris assez de croquettes pour mon chien. Or il mange une marque qu'on ne trouve que chez zooplus : briantos senior sensible light.
> 
> J'ai essayé avant beaucoup de marques, ce sont les seules qui ne lui donnent pas la diarrhée. La viande crue ne lui convient plus non plus.
> 
> Je vous mets la composition de ce que je cherche :
> 
> 
> ...



L'animal a eu trois jours de croquettes de supermarché, sans transition, et sans aucun effet secondaire. Là, il a retrouvé ses croquettes habituelles.

En fait, ils sont moins fragiles qu'on croit.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Houla Borneo, comme tu y vas !  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> L'animal a eu trois jours de croquettes de supermarché, sans transition, et sans aucun effet secondaire. Là, il a retrouvé ses croquettes habituelles.
> 
> *En fait, ils sont moins fragiles qu'on croit*.


ça dépend lesquels  ::  

Bon, Mister daigne manger de nouveau ses gamelles, il dévore même !!!!! Il voulait ses platinum le bougre  ::  
Daïs est toujours aux opti life et ça va pas mal aussi  :Smile:  Elles sont plus caloriques donc plus adaptées pour elle  :Smile:

----------


## Talyane

Après avoir commandé des Naku, petit retour après un peu plus de 10 jours d'utilisation :

Concernant l'appétence, sur les 3 chiennes, une adore, l'autre aime bien, mais Miss p'tit boudin n'aime pas du tout.
Je précise que ce sont 3 chiennes qui ont souffert de maltraitances et de malnutrition, la petite (17 kg quand même) est une ancienne chienne des rues. A partir du moment où il y a des protéines animales, d'habitude elles mangent tout et ne sont pas difficiles.

La réhydratation du produit est assez longue, ce ne sont pas les 10 mn indiqués par la marque, mais bien ce qui a été évoqué ici, soit au moins 20 mn, 1/2 heure c'est mieux. Donc les filles attendent et ne comprennent pas trop pourquoi c'est si long par rapport aux croquettes qu'elles avaient avant.

Je me pose une question, car j'ai ma mamie qui depuis quelques jours se gratte beaucoup, vraiment trop.
On ne peut pas la toucher sans qu'elle "frissonne", et cherche à se gratter. 
Elle ne m'a jamais fait ça.
Visuellement, poils ok, peau idem. Pas de rougeurs, ni prurit.
Evidemment j'ai pensé aux puces, j'ai bien regardé (poils ras), n'ai rien trouvé; ni puces, ni crottes de puces.
D'une part ce serait surprenant en plein hiver, bien que pas impossible, mais les deux autres chiennes et la chatte ne semblent pas avoir de puces non plus. Curieux...
Je pourrai préventivement lui mettre une pipette, mais je n'aime pas utiliser ces produits et transformer mes animaux en usine chimique.
Donc je les utilise au minimum, c'est à dire pendant la période où il y a des tiques, et encore, environ 2 pipettes par an. 

Du coup je me demande si ce n'est pas depuis que je lui donne du Naku, juste le matin, le soir ce sont les croquettes habituelles.
Je fais un essai; depuis ce matin, suppression du Naku, retour aux croquettes habituelles.

C'est une chienne qui a déjà mangé sur de longues périodes des croquettes riches en protéines (Akana, Wolfood), sans jamais avoir ce type de réaction, donc ça ne peut pas être que ça avec les Naku.

J'attends quelques jours pour voir si cela s'améliore ou pas.
C'est ma deuxième chienne qui les adore qui va être contente, 10 kg de Naku rien que pour elle  ::  .

Je me prépare à revenir au point de départ  :: , à savoir trouver une "bonne" marque de croquettes...

Hier j'ai reçu par mail une "pub" d'une marque française que je ne connais pas, Ultra premium direct.
A priori la compo me semble pas trop mal, mais je suis loin d'être une spécialiste, si je pouvais avoir votre avis ?

https://www.ultrapremiumdirect.com/a...e-moyenne.html

Rien à voir, mais je ne reçois pas de notification du site lorsqu'il y a une réponse , est-ce normal ?

----------


## arcos42

Bonsoir.
J'ai besoin de vos conseils.
J'ai un malinois qui va avoir 15 mois qui est très speed et très travailleur et qui pèse 35 kg, un gros gabarit.
Il était nourris avec des acana sport agility qui lui convenait et que je prenais en sac de 17kg mais j'ai arrêté de les prendre pour cause financière et car il ne font plus de sac de 17kg et souvent en rupture.
En attendant  de trouver d'autres croquette , j'ai trouvé près de chez moi des original Instinct. J'en suis au 3 ème sac de 10kg mais mon chien me fait des diarrhées.
Je viens de voir sur sur zoomalia des croquettes Optimus adultes grain free et je voudrais votre avis.

Je vous mets la composition :

Protéine brute 40 % Matières grasses brutes 20 % Fibres alimentaires brutes 2.5 % Cendres brutes 7.5 % Calcium 1,75 % Phosphore 1,3 % Humidité 10 %, Glucides : 20%
Energie métabolisable 4240kcal/kg

Ingrédients
Viande de volaille déshydratée min 39% (Poulet Min 23%, Canard, Dinde, foie de volaille), pomme de terre, petit pois, graisse de volaille, levure de bière, huile de saumon riche en Oméga3, poudre duf, extrait de yucca, lignocellulose, prébiotiques, substances minérales, vitamines, acidifiants et antioxydants naturels.

Minéraux et Vitamines
Vitamine A 24000 UI/Kg , Vitamine D3 1600 UI/Kg, Vitamine E 360 mg/Kg. Oligo-éléments: Fer 65 mg/Kg; Iode 2 mg/Kg; Cuivre 12 mg/Kg; Manganèse 29 mg/Kg; Zinc 75 mg/Kg; Sélénium 0.2 mg/Kg, Antioxydants.

Alors je sais que c'est largement moins bien que les acana mais en ce moment les finances sont serrés

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Quaraba

Je ne connais pas optimus.
Mais pour acana sport agility: les prix sont vraiment intéressant sur le site "Petsonic". Et il y a en 17kg.
L'idéal est de commander quand ils font les jours sans TVA et en plus il y a les points fidélité.

----------


## arcos42

Merci pour le site petsonic je ne connaissais pas. Le problème est que niveau tarif je viens d'aller voir le sac en 17kg d'acana sport agility est a 73 et même si je commande pendant les jours sans TVA ça risque de me faire encore cher et si faut que je commande seulement les jours sans TVA ça va être compliqué.
Surtout que des fois il m'arrive de payer en 3 fois car le budget est serré.

----------


## Quaraba

Dans les original instinct (si je ne me trompe pas ) il y a des pommes de terre: C'est peut-être ça qui ne lui convient pas. Il y a des chiens qui ne supportent pas.

Alors vu que les optimus en contiennent, cela risque d'être pareil.

----------


## arcos42

Oui effectivement je viens de voir que les deux contiennent de la pomme de terre. 
Par contre je sais pas du tout si ces problèmes de diarrhée viennent de la.
En plus je ne comprends pas des fois ces selles sont moulés et des fois non un peu liquide.

----------


## Azoth

ça te fait du 4,29€ le kilo, donc faut regarder des gammes en dessous de 4€ le kilo pour que tu sois bien financièrement? 

Bon bah je continue de conseiller les Opti life active qui sont bien tolérées par mes difficiles et ils sont en état, bien que je donne + que ce que le tableau des rations dit. elles ont moins de protéines que les tiennes, un taux semblable niveau matière grasse, jte laisse regarder ==> 

Voir les composants analytiques
Ingrédients :
poulet (déshydraté, 42 %), riz (20 %), sorgho, graisse animale, fibres végétales, graines de lin, huile de saumon, levure de bière, minéraux, œufs entiers déshydratés, FOS, MOS, lécithine, algues marines (Ascophyllum Nodosum), pépins de raisin, romarin, souci, thé vert.


Composants analytiques
protéines brutes
32.0 %

graisses brutes
22.0 %

fibres brutes
3.0 %

cendres brutes
7.0 %

calcium
1.3 %

phosphore
1.0 %


https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...ti_life/457663



bonne recherche

----------


## pouchka

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum, j'ai parcouru quelques pages mais j'avoue pas encore les 759... 
Je  suis propriétaire d'une chienne dogue de Majorque, d'un chat british et  j'avais il y a 2 ans encore une chienne Lhassa apso (pouchka partie à  plus de 17 ans mais elle n'a jamais mangé de croquette je lui faisait  ses gamelles).
je vais avoir mi mars un nouveau petit chien (spitz  nain), et j'ai par curiosité commencé à regarder la composition des  croquettes...
et là le drame pour moi je me rends compte que mon chat  pour lequel on m'a conseillé du pro plan à lélevage puis à cause de  son diabète et problèmes urinaires est sous hill's par mon véto, et mon  dogue est sous royal canin...
je paie ces croquettes une certaine somme et je pensais qu'il s'agissait de bonnes marques...

je souhaiterai me diriger vers autre chose et je suis sûre à 90% (heu même à 99%) que léleveur de mon spitz va me donner du RC.

alors voilà mon problème je me penche là dessus depuis peu et je n'y connais absolument rien, je suis paumée !! 

j'ai  lu de très bonnes choses sur orijen mais à part son prix un peu trop  couteux pour moi j'ai aussi vu que même si top sur le papier ce n'était  pas forcement bien "digéré" par tous les chiens..., et peut être trop riche pour des chiens qui ont peu d'activité...

alors j'ai essayé de faire des comparatifs mais pfiouuu c'est compliqué...

aujourd'hui  je suis allée au paris animal show, j'ai rencontré des personnes de la  marques TOTW, ils m'ont d'ailleurs donné une tonne d'échantillons ça  c'est cool car je pourrai essayer de voir si lappétence est bonne avant  d'acheter un paquet, j'ai regardé la composition mais là ou je suis  paumée c'est que j'ai trouvé des compositions qui me semblent similaires  dans d'autres marques qui sont pourtant décriées ? alors j'aimerai  juste comprendre,

par exemple j'ai sous les yeux TOTW au poisson  et high prairie la compo commence avec du saumon et saumon fumé (pas écrit combien, suivi de patate douce, huile de colza..., pour l'autre du  bison, gibier agneau déshydraté suivi d'oeuf et de patate douce petit  pois...
pour composants analytiques poisson:                                        composants analytiques high prairie
prot brutes: 25%                                                                       prot brutes: 32%
graisses: 15%                                                                             graisses : 18%
omega 6: 2.4%                                                                           omega 6: 2.8%
omega 3: 0.30%                                                                        omega 3: 0.30%
cendres: 8.9%                                                                           cendres: 9.2% (peut être un peu trop ?)
humidité: 10%                                                                            humidité : 10%

de ce que j'ai pu lire il s'agit de bonnes croquettes évidemment on est pas devin pour savoir si la transition avec mes chiens sera bonne et si ça leur conviendra mais sur le papier j'ai lu que cétait en tous cas de meilleures croquettes que celles achetées depuis des années...

donc j'ai 2 questions la 1ere pourquoi d'autres marques pas spécialement bien notées sur certains forums me semblent ressembler à celles ci, je dois passer à côté de quelque chose ??

ultra premium direct par exemple(country farm petits et moyens chiens), et les edgard cooper rencontrés aussi aujourd'hui
les ultra premium commencent avec viandes déshydratées 50%, suivi de graisse de poulet et de pois puis fecule de pomme de terre, et les edgard cooper poulet frais 41% suivi de pomme de terre, pois, graisse de poulet, voici les composants analytiques:

ultra premium direct:                            edgard cooper
proteines: 40%                                  proteines: 25%
graisses: 20%                                    graisses : 18%
omega 6: 2.3%                                   omega 6: 2.2%
omega 3: 0.50%                                  omega 3: 0.8%
cendres: 8.5%                                   cendres: 6.9%
humidité: 8%               
calcium: 1.4%                                     calcium: 1.1%
phosphore: 1%                                     phosphore: 0.8%


je suis vraiment perdue encore une fois je ne cherche pas la croquette parfaite je me dis que déjà en choisissant ce genre de marque ce sera déjà mieux que tout ce que je connaissais jusque là..., mais qu'est ce qui clocherait sur le 2eme comparatif et que je ne vois pas ?

ma 2eme question c'est que j'ai vu aujourd'hui aussi des aliments avec un peu de céréales quand même mais de meilleures qualités comme brit care et j'ai vu aussi que chez ultra premium direct il y avait en gros une gamme low grain et free grain, de ce que j'ai pu comprendre il n'y a pas d'avantages à mettre des céréales dans la nourriture pour chien alors pourquoi c'est proposé comme du premium quand même?

et est ce possible que certains chiens digèrent mieux leurs croquettes si elles ont un bon pourcentage de viandes mais combiné avec un peu de céréales quand même?

je suis vraiment désolée de vous imposer ce pavé de lecture lol mais je fais le constat que d'essayer de bien se renseigner amène à être encore plus perdue !!!! et je sais aussi que changer maintes fois de croquettes n'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour un chien alors j'aimerai essayer de faire un bon choix...

je vous remercie d'avance pour les réponses que vous pourrez m'apporter...

bonne soirée à vous

----------


## arcos42

Azoth.
Merci déjà pour votre réponse.
En effet au niveau du prix cela correspond parfaitement.
Je ne connaissais pas cette marque et elle me paraît très bien les taux de calcium et de phosphore sont nickel.

Concernant les glucides je trouve un taux de 26% ce qui est pas trop mal pour le prix.
De plus le fait qu'il y est 22% de matière grasses est très bien aussi car mon chien est très speed donc et dépense vite des calories.
Je pense en effet essayer celle ci car je les trouve parfaitement adapté a ma situation financière et celle de mon chien.

Avez vous eu des soucis de diarrhée ?
Sur combien de temps avez vous fait la transition ?

Merci encore je crois que vous avez trouvé la croquette idéal pour mon chien après faut essayer.

----------


## arcos42

Pouchka.
Alors je veux bien essayer de vous aider mais il faudra certainement demander confirmation a d'autres membres.

Concernant les TOTW je trouve que leur taux de cendres est trop élevé. De plus les taux de calcium et de phosphore ne sont pas indiqués.

Concernant les ultra prenium, apparemment il manque de transparence sur leur composition enfin c'est les avis que j'ai pu voir car en effet je connais pas la marque seulement sur le forum ou je me trouve pour les malinois beaucoup en on changé.

Sur le choix des croquettes de se que je sait,il faut un bon taux de protéines ( des bonnes),que le taux de cendres ne dépasse pas 8% un rapport calcium phosphore le plus proche de 1 et un taux de glucides de moins de 30%.

Après il vaut peut-être mieux un bon low grain qu'un mauvais grain free. 
Concernant les céréales les chiens ne les assimile pas elle leur sont inutiles, le seul avantage revient au fabricant en matière de coût.

En effet les marques comme pro plan qui sont bourrés de céréales avec des compo vraiment pas terrible et vendu a un prix exorbitant pour ce que c'est c'est abuser j'aimerais bien voir combien leur coûte le sac. Et en plus souvent ils font croire aux gens que c'est le top.

Voilà sur ce que je peut vous dire je laisse les autres membres beaucoup plus confirme vous répondre et peut être me rectifier.

----------


## Azoth

Arcos42, j'ai une à deux selles par jours, moulées et sombres. Je n'ai pas fait de transition réelle car j'ai eu beaucoup de soucis à trouver la bonne croquette, ma femelle a du mal à rester en état! donc sans transition mais avec du Flor provide de chez loen dog, impeccable! pas eu de diarrhées, quelques selles molles mais rien de fou par rapport à mes galères avec Orijen, gosbi, wolfood etc etc.... 

Pouchka, pour faire des croquettes, il faut de l'amidon! sans amidon, pas de croquettes. Donc il faut une source d'amidon, que l'on trouve dans les légumineuses ou céréales. Personnellement, voyant que les légumineuses me les mettaient en diarrhées (pois, pomme de terre, lentilles) j'ai opté pour une source unique de céréale: le riz. 
Il y a pas mal de marque qui font que le riz comme source de céréale.
Arcos t'as bien résumé ce qui est important, un taux de prot' entre 30 et 35, les matières grasse en fonction de ton chien, s'il est speed, nerveux, perd de l'état, prend un taux entre 18 et 22%, s'il a tendance à la prise de poids, un taux inférieur à 18% sera plus approprié, un taux de cendre inférieur à 8% car ce taux exprime la quantité de déchet dans tes croquettes, + il est élevé + il y a des sous produits d'animaux genre sabots, poils, etc, un taux de glucide en dessous de 30% et un   rapport phospo calcique aux alentours de 1.

Courage ça prends du temps et parfois tu ne tombes pas du premier coup, en tout cas pour ma part loool

Là j'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec les opti live active, et aucune autre croquettes de chez opti live ne me plaisent lol c'est bien les seuls les "active"
je les utilise sur les juniors comme les séniors en adaptant les rations.

Y'a probablement pleins d'autres croquettes qui peuvent convenir, c'est un gros boulot de recherche.

----------


## pouchka

Bonsoir, je vous remercie beaucoup de m'avoir lue ainsi que pour votre aide effectivement de ce que j'ai compris les croquettes sans céréales se digèrent très vite et c'est ce qui peut amener les diahrees tandis que les céréales ralentissent le transit. Comme je suppose que mon chiot aura été nourri au RC peut être qu'une 1 ère transition vers une croquettes de meilleure qualité en low grain serait plus " digeste ", j'ai vu la marque wolfhood avec poulet et riz donc sans patate ni autre céréales cela pourrait convenir ? Que pensez vous de ces croquettes ?
Il faut aussi que je regarde si il y a une gamme chiot...

----------


## Quaraba

Pour les wolfood poulet riz, il suffit d'essayer. Et il y a la gamme chiot.

----------


## Talyane

Concernant les Wolfood, je vous conseille de lire les pages précédentes; nous sommes nombreux à avoir eu des soucis avec.
Mes trois chiennes ont été malades avec, et c'est insidieux, ce n'est pas immédiatement, ça peut être au bout de plusieurs mois.
Je donnais des Wolfood chicken rice low grain Als, pensant donner un aliment de qualité, j'ai rendu mes chiennes malades...
Depuis l'arrêt et le changement de marque, tout est revenu à la normale.

----------


## pouchka

Merci, hier soir j'ai cherché j'ai effectivement vu une gamme chiot et même une gamme adulte pour chien mini, ce qui est dur quand on commence à se renseigner sur les croqs  :Embarrassment: n peut trouver une marque qui a l'air "reconnue" et puis on tombe sur des conversations avec des chiens qui n'ont absolument pas supporté et même si chaque chien est différent et que parfois la transition est peut-être trop rapide il n'empêche que ça refroidi...
Même si on se dit qu'on veut faire les choses bien en prenant des croquettes qualitatives, ça fait mal au cur de rendre son chien malade...je vais continuer ma lecture des 759 pages lol ma puce arrive mi mars...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Talyane on a posté en même temps !! Tu vois tu viens justement d'écrire ce à quoi je faisais référence ! Pfff et là tu prends quoi du coup ?

----------


## Talyane

Depuis l'arrêt des Wolfood, elles mangent du Hill's poulet/riz.
Elles vont bien, pas de souci à signaler.
Mais (ce serait trop simple sinon  :: ), la composition ne me plaît pas.
Pas assez de protéines, trop de glucide, etc.
J'ai essayé le Naku (poulet riz),  mais je n'en donne plus qu'à une seule des chiennes, le matin, le soir c'est croquettes Hill's.
Page précédente j'ai fait un commentaire avec le retour après essai sur cette marque.
Donc je suis de nouveau à la recherche de "la" bonne croquette...

----------


## pouchka

C'est vraiment difficile...mon chat est sous Hill's metabolic urinary stress mais il est diabétique, et je lui fais des injections d'insuline matin et soir, vu que depuis il s'est stabilisé j'ai pas trop envie de tenter de le changer alors qu'il a repris du poids et va bien. Ma molosse est aux RC grand chien j'ai regardé le sac mais je ne suis pas encore aguerris aux compositions...mais la nouvelle qui va arriver j'aimerais faire bien dès le départ...je vais du coup laisser de côté les wolfhood...et les Edgard Cooper c'est pas bon? Parce qu'en regardant la composition ça semblait bien, ou je suis Peut être vraiment nulle....pour les ultra premium ça vous semble pas bien non plus ( je demande car ils font une gamme free et une gamme low grain ...) 
Ce qui me fait peur avec les sans céréales c'est tous les soucis de transit un peu rapide lol, pour un chiot qui sera déjà un peu perturbé par son arrivée à la maison....

----------


## Talyane

A voir avec ton véto, mais pour ton chat, si il se porte bien comme ça et qu'il est régulé niveau glycémie, à mon avis tu dois garder son alimentation habituelle, le Hill's.
Le moindre changement alimentaire peut perturber gravement sa glycémie et tu devrais à nouveau trouver les bons dosages d'insuline.
Concernant les Ultra premium Direct, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, j'ai posé la question (page précédente) mais n'ai pas eu de réponses...
Pour les croquettes avec ou sans céréales, ça dépend vraiment de chaque chien.
J'ai une chienne qui ne les supporte pas; il semblerait que 25% des chiens environ ne les tolère pas.
J'ai une autre chienne qui digère mal les croquettes contenant de la pomme de terre.
C'est pour ça que je cherche principalement des croquettes poulet/riz de bonne qualité, ce qui ne veut pas dire que les autres sont mauvaises.

----------


## pouchka

Merci oui je pense pour mon chat ne pas le modifier il allait si mal l'année dernière que là je Préfère ne pas le perturber... De ce que j'ai lu nombreux ne supportent pas le sans céréales peut être surtout à cause de la papate douce ou autre ajout, moi je ne cherche pas spécialement à ce que mon chien ai une croqs tout viande mais au moins de bonne qualité c'est à dire qu'elle ne soit pas nourrie au sabot et à la plume quoi...parce qu'au prix du sac c'est abusé...je vais continuer mes recherches et comparatifs !!

----------


## pouchka

Bon je continue mes recherches, j'ai trouvé une page internet qui détaille pas mal de marques et leur composition et j'ai eu quelques surprises certaines croquettes finalement tout juste acceptables alors que je les pensais au top, certaines très bien notées mais avec le détail du pourquoi c'est intéressant. Par exemple un 18/20 pour les orijen puppy en précisant tout de même un taux de fibre un peu trop important pouvant donner des diarrhées ce qui pourrait expliquer que certains chiens aient du mal, une marque très très bien notée sur laquelle je vais me pencher sont les carnilove pour chiot dinde/ saumon, et juste pour les adultes celles au saumon un peu moins bien notées que les autres goûts car un peu plus grasses... J'ai vu qu'il existait des paquets de 1,5 kg ... Bon et puis j'ai quand même constaté que les royal canin la plupart avaient entre 3 et 5 sur 20 avec la mention " à proscrire" , ça fait flipper...

----------


## Lulucyclette

Bonjour,
merci de m accueillir ! J ai un bobtail de 9 mois, Open, jusque là nourrit au proplan puppy large robuste. Open à de gros problèmes de laxité au niveau d un genoux, grosse entorse. Je souhaite changer, on m a conseillé la marque CANINE CHOICE :

Chiots de grande taille
Composition: poulet frais (34%), poulet déshydraté (21%), patate douce (15%), pomme (5%), hydrolysat de foie de poulet (5%), pois (9%), carotte déshydratée (3%), cranberry déshydratée (0,75%), graisse de poulet, levure de bière, huile de poisson, minéraux, chicorée (source de fructo-oligosaccharides), mannane-oligosaccharides (MOS), camomille, persil, cynorhodon, algues marines, romarin, clous de girofle, glucosamine (350 mg/kg), cartilage (source de chondroïtine 250 mg/kg), yucca schidigera.
Composants analytiques :Stick Out Tongue: rotéine brute 29%, graisses brutes et lipides 18%, cendres brutes 7,5%, acides gras (oméga 6) 3,56%, fibres brutes 3,25%, calcium 1,4%, phosphore 1%, acides gras (oméga 3 : source d'EPA et de DHA) 0,4%. Énergie métabolisable 3950kcal/kg.
Additifs nutritionnelsvitamine A 20 000 UI/kg, vitamine D31. 850 UI/kg, vitamine E 600 mg/kg, vitamine C 300 mg/kg, zinc (oxyde de zinc) 108 mg/kg, fer (sulfate de fer monohydraté) 68 mg/kg, cuivre (sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté) 9 mg/kg, manganèse (sulfate de manganèse monohydraté) 7 mg/kg, iode (iodure de potassium) 3,2 mg/kg, sélénium (sélénite de sodium) 0,11 mg/kg.

Additifs zootechniques:
_Probiotique Bacillus subtilis_ C-3102 (DSM 15544) 1 000 000 000 UFC/kg.
Additifs technologiques:
Antioxydants naturels: extraits de tocophérols d'huiles végétales (135 mg/kg)

connaissez vous cette marque ? Qu en pensez vous ?
je vous remercie pour vos retour et vous souhaite une agréable journée!
sonia

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Mince Talyane ! pas d'bol avec Naku !

Ici, j'ai tenté les Opti Life et fiasco monumental  :Frown:  grosse diarrhée pour les 2 mais surtout une otite de l'espace pour le grand. Du coup je fais une dernière tentative avec des Farmina low grain (agneau, myrtilles, épeautre et chépasquoi) puis si ça ne passe pas, je retournerai la mort dans l'âme aux RC et ses 50% de glucides.

----------


## pouchka

Pim Pam pour c'est ça le plus dingue, que nos chiens supportent si bien au quotidien des croquettes si mal équilibrée , c'est ce que je me dis pour la chienne à venir si ça se trouve elle sera au RC et quand je vais vouloir bien faire en lui donnant mieux ce ne sera peut-être pas un succès.... pourtant on veut bien faire !!

----------


## Azoth

> Bon je continue mes recherches, j'ai trouvé une page internet qui détaille pas mal de marques et leur composition et j'ai eu quelques surprises certaines croquettes finalement tout juste acceptables alors que je les pensais au top, certaines très bien notées mais avec le détail du pourquoi c'est intéressant. Par exemple un 18/20 pour les orijen puppy en précisant tout de même un taux de fibre un peu trop important pouvant donner des diarrhées ce qui pourrait expliquer que certains chiens aient du mal, une marque très très bien notée sur laquelle je vais me pencher sont les carnilove pour chiot dinde/ saumon, et juste pour les adultes celles au saumon un peu moins bien notées que les autres goûts car un peu plus grasses... J'ai vu qu'il existait des paquets de 1,5 kg ... Bon et puis j'ai quand même constaté que les royal canin la plupart avaient entre 3 et 5 sur 20 avec la mention " à proscrire" , ça fait flipper...


la plus part de ces tableaux ne sont pas à jours et  les compo ont quasiment toutes changées, donc à fuir !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> merci de m accueillir ! J ai un bobtail de 9 mois, Open, jusque là nourrit au proplan puppy large robuste. Open à de gros problèmes de laxité au niveau d un genoux, grosse entorse. Je souhaite changer, on m a conseillé la marque CANINE CHOICE :
> 
> Chiots de grande taille
> Composition: poulet frais (34%), poulet déshydraté (21%), patate douce (15%), pomme (5%), hydrolysat de foie de poulet (5%), pois (9%), carotte déshydratée (3%), cranberry déshydratée (0,75%), graisse de poulet, levure de bière, huile de poisson, minéraux, chicorée (source de fructo-oligosaccharides), mannane-oligosaccharides (MOS), camomille, persil, cynorhodon, algues marines, romarin, clous de girofle, glucosamine (350 mg/kg), cartilage (source de chondroïtine 250 mg/kg), yucca schidigera.
> Composants analytiquesrotéine brute 29%, graisses brutes et lipides 18%, cendres brutes 7,5%, acides gras (oméga 6) 3,56%, fibres brutes 3,25%, calcium 1,4%, phosphore 1%, acides gras (oméga 3 : source d'EPA et de DHA) 0,4%. Énergie métabolisable 3950kcal/kg.
> Additifs nutritionnelsvitamine A 20 000 UI/kg, vitamine D31. 850 UI/kg, vitamine E 600 mg/kg, vitamine C 300 mg/kg, zinc (oxyde de zinc) 108 mg/kg, fer (sulfate de fer monohydraté) 68 mg/kg, cuivre (sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté) 9 mg/kg, manganèse (sulfate de manganèse monohydraté) 7 mg/kg, iode (iodure de potassium) 3,2 mg/kg, sélénium (sélénite de sodium) 0,11 mg/kg.
> 
> Additifs zootechniques:
> ...


Je ne connais pas cette marque, mais il n'y a que 29% de protéine alors peut-être en trouver une plus dosée pour un bébé de 9 mois?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mince Talyane ! pas d'bol avec Naku !
> 
> Ici, j'ai tenté les Opti Life et fiasco monumental  grosse diarrhée pour les 2 mais surtout une otite de l'espace pour le grand. Du coup je fais une dernière tentative avec des Farmina low grain (agneau, myrtilles, épeautre et chépasquoi) puis si ça ne passe pas, je retournerai la mort dans l'âme aux RC et ses 50% de glucides.


t'as faut une transition sur combien de jour....? as tu aidé cette transition avec un peu de pro et pré biotique? ils feraient une intolérance ou une allergie au poulet?

dommage qu'elles ne t'aient pas réussi car elle réussissent à la plus part des chiens sensibles et maigres qui m'entourent  ::  même une DA avec un mega œsophage a repris du poids et les supporte bien... je trouve qu'elles remplacent bien les gosby.
Vraiment dommage que cela n'est pas fonctionné et que tu penses retourner aux RC
 bon courage dans tes recherches.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

> Pim Pam pour c'est ça le plus dingue, que nos chiens supportent si bien au quotidien des croquettes si mal équilibrée , c'est ce que je me dis pour la chienne à venir si ça se trouve elle sera au RC et quand je vais vouloir bien faire en lui donnant mieux ce ne sera peut-être pas un succès.... pourtant on veut bien faire !!


Ne panique pas, je parle des RC gastro, je ne connais pas les autres.




> t'as faut une transition sur combien de jour....? as tu aidé cette transition avec un peu de pro et pré biotique? ils feraient une intolérance ou une allergie au poulet?
> 
> dommage qu'elles ne t'aient pas réussi car elle réussissent à la plus part des chiens sensibles et maigres qui m'entourent  même une DA avec un mega œsophage a repris du poids et les supporte bien... je trouve qu'elles remplacent bien les gosby.
> Vraiment dommage que cela n'est pas fonctionné et que tu penses retourner aux RC
>  bon courage dans tes recherches.


Sur 3 semaines, avec un seul repas par jour. Après la diarrhée, ce serait sûrement passé mais l'otite ... 
Et non, je ne pense pas qu'il soit allergique au poulet, les RC Gastro en contiennent et ça passe comme une lettre à la Poste. Certaines croquettes lui filent des otites, je ne sais pas ce qui pose problème ...

Alors pour le coup, je n'ai pas de problème de sous-poids, particulièrement depuis les RC Gastro ! ça fait affreusement grossir ! En même temps, vu le taux de glucides, faut pas s'attendre à autre chose, c'est du sucre !

Juste des problèmes intestinaux et des otites, c'est tout !

Essai Farmina en cours depuis 2 jours, trop tôt pour se prononcer ... à suivre

(Par contre j'ai merdé sur la taille des croquettes. J'ai pris gros chien, j'ai l'impression de mettre des galets dans les gamelles !)

----------


## Talyane

pim-pam-poum, j'espère que son otite va mieux, la diarrhée est-elle  passée avec l'arrêt des Opti Life ?
Je pensais éventuellement essayer un jour ces croquettes, ayant lu de bons avis sur le forum.
Je n'avais pas encore franchi le pas, car sur Zoo..plus il y avait aussi des avis négatifs avec des problèmes de grosses diarrhées, et comme Je connais mes filles  :: .
Ces difficultés à trouver "THE" croquettes idéales, c'est vraiment problématique.
Parfois je pense à ce que m'a dit mon véto, à savoir pourquoi est-ce que je continue à chercher "la" croquette parfaite, alors qu'avec les Hill's elles vont bien et bonne digestion. Mais que si je veux que les filles retombent dans les problèmes de diarrhées c'est mon choix...
Mais je n'arrive pas à me résoudre à donner sur le long terme un aliment avec une compo pareille  :: .

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Oui, je suis comme toi, j'ai du mal à m'y résoudre quand on voit la compo, déjà le riz comme 1er ingrédient, c'est moche !

Oui ça va beaucoup mieux pour ce qui concerne la diarrhée, Léa aussi a eu des diarrhées il me semble et c'est passé à la fin du premier sac. M'est avis que c'est lié au taux de MG qui est important pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'habitude d'un taux aussi élevé (ce qui est le cas des miens). Les otites en revanche, je n'arrive pas à cibler le pourquoi du comment, les TOTW lui faisaient ça aussi, ce pourquoi j'avais changé à l'époque (il y a plusieurs années).

----------


## catrina

Bonjour ,

Je n'ai pas lu tous les messages très loin de là. . Je suis à la recherche de croquettes de petites tailles appétentes pour chats malade de Calicivirus bouche très douloureuses. Je pars très tôt le matin et rentre au plus tôt vers 20h .. chats sortis de la rue .. c'est pour qu'ils puissent se nourrir durant mon absence . 

Merci

----------


## lealouboy

> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je n'ai pas lu tous les messages très loin de là. . Je suis à la recherche de croquettes de petites tailles appétentes pour chats malade de Calicivirus bouche très douloureuses. Je pars très tôt le matin et rentre au plus tôt vers 20h .. chats sortis de la rue .. c'est pour qu'ils puissent se nourrir durant mon absence . 
> 
> Merci


C'est le topic des chiens ici  ::

----------


## catrina

:Embarrassment:   comme j'ai lu certain messages ou il était question de chats .. alors je me suis dit pourquoi ne pas demander  ::  désolée

----------


## May-May

Les chats c'est par ici  ::  http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...-p-520-a-8491/

----------


## lealouboy

oups pardon Catrina, je pensais avoir mis le lien vers le topic chats  ::

----------


## catrina

> Les chats c'est par ici  http://www.rescue-forum.com/chats-14...-p-520-a-8491/


Merci  :Embarrassment:   j'ai regardé un peu .. Je verrais ce soir dans le train si je peux me connecter mais avec ce petit téléphone antique compliqué. .  :Smile:  Encore Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> oups pardon Catrina, je pensais avoir mis le lien vers le topic chats


Merci ... c'était à moi de ne pas me tromper .. 

Merci

----------


## ptikuik

je cherchais un post sur les patées chiens mais je trouve pas....
est ce qu'il existe un post sur les patées ou pas?
je viens de passer Bobo de la ration ménagère à la patée mais j'ai quelques questions ..

----------


## Quaraba

Voici le lien Ptikuik: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/chiens-1...r-experiences-

C'est le lien "nourriture humide- venez partager vos expériences-

----------


## ptikuik

ah super, merci Quaraba  :Smile: 
(j'ai tapé "patée" dans recherche, je trouvais pas du coup)

----------


## pouchka

coucou! bon et bien je continue de me renseigner en lisant ce topic  petit à petit, c'est rageant car je suis tombée sur un passage parlant  des wolfood ou vous aviez l'air satisfait(e)s et bim les pages qui  suivent disent que finalement elles n'ont pas été très bien tolérées...

j'ai  repéré les opti life aussi mais du coup je en sais pas si plusieurs  dentre vous les ont essayé ? sinon les farmina sont vendues dans  l'animalerie près de chez moi ce qui peut être pratique, je ne sais pas  ce qu'elles valent... 
pim pam poum ça se passe comment chez toi avec du coup ?

je serai plus interessée par du low grain avec du riz que du grain free avec de la patate, de la lentille ou autre pour que la transition avec du RC se fasse peut être mieux...

----------


## Belgo78

Mes chiennes ont très bien tolérées les opti life à leur arrivée du refuge, j'ai rien trouvé de mieux en animalerie ne vendant pas d'animaux. 

Là je suis passé aux sans céréales, mais je change sans arrêts en fonction des promos parce que les compos sont quasi les mêmes et ce n'est qu'un complément de la viande chez nous.

----------


## Quaraba

Bon alors retour sur les wolfood high meat 40/22, et bien ce n'est pas du tout concluant. Toujours le même problème: dés qu'on augmente la ration. 
Je suis décue de changer de gamme car NCLN a un service top, rapide pour des gens comme moi qui s'y prennent à la dernière minute. 
Je n'ai donc fait aucune transition et retournée à Acana sport et les selles sont bien. De plus, les sacs sont de meilleures qualités et avec petsonic: Acana revient moins cher que wolfood.

Sinon en points positifs: Mes deux chiennes ont un poil superbe et gardent une très bonne condition physique avec wolfood.
Mais voilà, ramasser des selles ultra molles et avoir une chienne qui ne grossit pas: c'est pénible.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

> coucou! bon et bien je continue de me renseigner en lisant ce topic  petit à petit, c'est rageant car je suis tombée sur un passage parlant  des wolfood ou vous aviez l'air satisfait(e)s et bim les pages qui  suivent disent que finalement elles n'ont pas été très bien tolérées...
> 
> j'ai  repéré les opti life aussi mais du coup je en sais pas si plusieurs  d’entre vous les ont essayé ? sinon les farmina sont vendues dans  l'animalerie près de chez moi ce qui peut être pratique, je ne sais pas  ce qu'elles valent... 
> pim pam poum ça se passe comment chez toi avec du coup ?
> 
> je serai plus interessée par du low grain avec du riz que du grain free avec de la patate, de la lentille ou autre pour que la transition avec du RC se fasse peut être mieux...


Pour l'instant RAS. Attention, Farmina fait du low grain et du grain free. Et j'avoue que c'est pratique quand on peut en avoir en boutique pas loin, c'est quand même galère si on s'y prend un peu tard pour une commande. 
Pour ma part, le grain free c'est niet, les légumineuses ne sont pas bien supportées par un de mes loups.






> Bon alors retour sur les wolfood high meat 40/22, et bien ce n'est pas du tout concluant. Toujours le même problème: dés qu'on augmente la ration. 
> Je suis décue de changer de gamme car NCLN a un service top, rapide pour des gens comme moi qui s'y prennent à la dernière minute. 
> Je n'ai donc fait aucune transition et retournée à Acana sport et les selles sont bien. De plus, les sacs sont de meilleures qualités et avec petsonic: Acana revient moins cher que wolfood.
> 
> Sinon en points positifs: Mes deux chiennes ont un poil superbe et gardent une très bonne condition physique avec wolfood.
> Mais voilà, ramasser des selles ultra molles et avoir une chienne qui ne grossit pas: c'est pénible.


Ce qui prouve bien qu'il y a une marge entre la théorie et la pratique. Je suis sur le groupe "croquettes" depuis plusieurs années, il est vraiment chouette, on y apprend beaucoup et les taux intéressants me sont connus mais entre les compos qu'on connaît, qu'on choisit en connaissance de cause et ce que tolèrent nos chiens ... peut y avoir une marge ! 
Les Wolfood en sont un bon exemple, quand on regarde la compo, elles ont l'air pas mal et pourtant ...

----------


## pouchka

C'est exactement ça ! Il y a la théorie ( la compo sur l'étiquette) et la pratique ( les intestins de toutou !!)
C'est vraiment pas simple ! À mon 1 er salon j'étais tombée sur le stand Edgard Cooper et là je m'étais dit " ah super des croquettes qui ont l'air de qualité quand j'aurai mon chien je prendrai ça" et aujourd'hui je me renseigne sur au moins 10 marques différentes...
Ce que je voudrai c'est une croquette pas trop grasse car le spitz est petit et a tendance à l'embonpoint de ce que j'ai lu, et ce que je voudrais surtout c'est une qualité supérieure à RC ou proplan, par contre certaines sont hors de prix pour moi... Ce qui me chagrine c'est de voir que dans certaines marques les protéines correspondent à des becs, des sabots et même des plumes !!!! Je crois que je vais finir par me faire un tableau mdr avec les noms, les compos, les prix et les avis parce qu'à force de recherches je ne sais absolument plus quoi choisir !!! 
Je ne pense pas me diriger vers du grain free il y a quand même pas mal d'intolérances...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

C'est bien l'idée du tableau, ça permet d'y voir plus clair  :: 

Bon ben moi, j'arrête là les essais, le grand se gratte comme un furieux depuis 3 jours avec les Farmina, le pauvre, je lui en fais voir de toutes les couleurs avec mes conneries. Sans compter que le petit va se tartiner tous les sacs à finir, il a à manger pour un moment !

Retour aux gastros dès demain donc  ::

----------


## jenny02

Bonsoir a tous...
Ma tribu ayant malheureusement bien diminué je souhaite vraiment trouvé le top pour ma loulette restante...
Luna est une croisée beauceron petit gabarit qui a tendance a l'embonpoint...
Elle a 10 ans
Que pensez vous de ces croquettes ? 
https://barf-naturel.fr/epages/26f7f...omp%20Dinde%22
J'hésite entre celles ci et les natyca gold 
Merci beaucoup

----------


## pouchka

Ma pauvre pim Pam poum tu te retrouves avec un stock à écouler du coup... De mon côté mon 1 er gros constat c'est que je ne veux pas de marques chère qui propose ni plus ni moins des croquettes de céréales de piètre qualité, mais je ne souhaite pas non plus aller vers le total sans céréales qui contient de la patate, et autre source d'amidon qui donne souvent diarrhées et intolérance... Je vais essayer de trouver une croquette avec de la protéine animale en quantité raisonnable et du riz dans le style des low grain, chicken rice... Je vais comparer les opti life, les ultra premium direct et autres marques qui seront toujours meilleures que RC, proplan etc.... Mais j'avoue quand on entre dans ce sujet on y passe des heures !!!!!

----------


## Magaline29

Bonjour, je rejoins les rangs, ayant adopté un petit Loustig de 1 an 1/2 lundi dernier  :: 
Il a mangé quelques jours des Edgar Cooper le temps de recevoir ma commande de Wolf of Wilderness. Mais depuis que je lui en donner hier soir, il fait la grève de la faim... Vous auriez d'autres marques de croquettes sans farines animales à me suggérer? 
Sachant que c'est un petit gabarit: croisé basset Fauve de Bretagne x Teckel

----------


## pouchka

Bonjour magaline et félicitations pour ce petit poilus qui vient d'arriver ! Du coup là c'est une question d'appétence, il mangeait bien les Edgard Cooper ? , Sinon as tu essayé de mettre sur les croquettes quelque chose qui attire son intérêt ?

----------


## lealouboy

> Bonsoir a tous...
> Ma tribu ayant malheureusement bien diminué je souhaite vraiment trouvé le top pour ma loulette restante...
> Luna est une croisée beauceron petit gabarit qui a tendance a l'embonpoint...
> Elle a 10 ans
> Que pensez vous de ces croquettes ? 
> https://barf-naturel.fr/epages/26f7f...omp%20Dinde%22
> J'hésite entre celles ci et les natyca gold 
> Merci beaucoup


J'ai hésité avec les Natyka (que j'ai déjà données par le passé) mais il y avait beaucoup de personnes qui se plaignaient de moisissures ( même si ça ne m'est jamais arrivé) et j'ai finalement opté pour les platinum lamb&rice.

https://shop.platinum-france.com/tou...en-adulte.html

----------


## confetti

LEALOUBOY, tu donnes les platinum depuis longtemps et tout se passe bien ?

 je viens de les commencer les iberico pour une de mes petites chiennes qui a des problèmes de grattouilles ...... niveau gratouilles ça va , mais il y a quelques jours elle a vomi le matin de la mousse avec du sang ..... Je lui ai donné pendant deux jours du phosphaluvet et du riz et là j'ai réintroduit les croquettes ..... 
Il se peut que ça n'a rien à voir avec les croquettes , elle a peut-être bouffé une merdouilles dehors , elle passe beaucoup de temps dans le jardin .....

----------


## lealouboy

Je donne les lamb&rice depuis 2 mois, aucun souci chez moi ( mais qq selles molles pendant 3 semaines au départ).

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour, je rejoins les rangs, ayant adopté un petit Loustig de 1 an 1/2 lundi dernier 
> Il a mangé quelques jours des Edgar Cooper le temps de recevoir ma commande de Wolf of Wilderness. Mais depuis que je lui en donner hier soir, il fait la grève de la faim... Vous auriez d'autres marques de croquettes sans farines animales à me suggérer? 
> Sachant que c'est un petit gabarit: croisé basset Fauve de Bretagne x Teckel


Petit gabarit ou pas, ouvre-lui la bouche et tu verras qu'un teckel, même mini, a une terrible mâchoire. Aussi grande qu'un grand chien.

Ce n'est donc pas un problème de taille de croquettes. Mon teckel engouffrait des cuisses de poulet avec la peau et les os, crac crac crac, en trois coups de dents.

Il préfère les anciennes croquettes, donne-lui en mélange au début. Sinon, un peu de gruyère râpé sur les croquettes, ça devrait le faire.

----------


## jenny02

> J'ai hésité avec les Natyka (que j'ai déjà données par le passé) mais il y avait beaucoup de personnes qui se plaignaient de moisissures ( même si ça ne m'est jamais arrivé) et j'ai finalement opté pour les platinum lamb&rice.
> 
> https://shop.platinum-france.com/tou...en-adulte.html


Coup de cœur total pour une tite louloutte… Je viens d'adopter une tite miss croisée bull / malinoise de 1 an 
Penses tu que tes croquettes puisse convenir a ma x beauceronne de 10 ans et a ma nouvelle petite puce qui est très très energique?

----------


## lealouboy

> Coup de cur total pour une tite louloutte Je viens d'adopter une tite miss croisée bull / malinoise de 1 an 
> Penses tu que tes croquettes puisse convenir a ma x beauceronne de 10 ans et a ma nouvelle petite puce qui est très très energique?


Pour les chiens actifs j'aurais tendance à préférer la composition des opti life adult active  ::  

https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...AaAh8cEALw_wcB

Elles ont été très bien tolérées par mes 2 loulous (pourtant très délicats niveau digestif) sauf que Coyot ne veut plus les manger  ::

----------


## lénou

Connaissez-vous ce site: https://alertes-croquettes.com/portf...eses-tableaux/
Merci

----------


## confetti

Merci lealouboy pour ton retour sur les PLATINUM ...... pour l'instant plus de souci sur ma petite chienne, elle semble bien les digérer .

----------


## girafe

Bonsoir, 
besoin d'avis pour un chiot berger de 3 mois actuellement aux royal canin
question: a cet âge sachant qu'elle a toujours manger çà, on peut passer sans soucis sur du sans céréales ou pas? 
En regardant les compo et analyses j'ai retenu ces deux ci pour l'instant
https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...urelles/354870

https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...ahlzeit/386894

Qu'en pensez vous?

----------


## Azoth

Bonjour,
je ne peux pas vraiment te donner un avis car chaque chien réagit différemment

mais ce qui est bon de savoir quand on cherche la bonne croquette, on le répète régulièrement ici: 

- Pour faire des croquettes, il faut de l'amidon! sans amidon, pas de croquettes. Donc il faut une source d'amidon, que l'on trouve dans les légumineuses ou céréales. Personnellement, voyant que les légumineuses me les mettaient en diarrhées (pois, pomme de terre, lentilles) j'ai opté pour une source unique de céréale: le riz. 
Il y a pas mal de marque qui font que le riz comme source de céréale.
- Un taux de prot' entre 30 et 35%
- Les matières grasse en fonction de ton chien, s'il est speed, nerveux, perd de l'état, prend un taux entre 18 et 22%, s'il a tendance à la prise de poids, un taux inférieur à 18% sera plus approprié.
- Un taux de cendre inférieur à 8% car ce taux exprime la quantité de déchet dans tes croquettes, + il est élevé + il y a des sous produits d'animaux genre sabots, poils, etc...
- Un taux de glucide en dessous de 30% 
- Un rapport phospo calcique aux alentours de 1.


après, selon le chien, telles ou telles croquettes vont fonctionner ou non.
c'est long et il y a une histoire de "réussite" "chance", tu tombes ou pas +/- rapidement sur la croquette qui va bien  :: 



Quant au site "alerte croquette" il n'est pas à jour du tout, les compositions ne sont pas les bonnes, et j'ai lu qu'il serait en procès, sans avoir vérifié, donc personnellement je ne le prendrais pas en considération

----------


## pouchka

bonsoir !! me revoilà, ça y est je suis allée récupérer ma 3ème boule de poil !! ::  je suis très étonnée car j'ai vraiment étudié le suejt croquettes, et j'étais sûre à 99% que mon éleveuse allait me faire repartir avec un sac de croquettes royal canin, et bien non seulement non mais en plus elle me sort une croquette dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler !!!
si quelqu'un connait ?? ce serait une marque italienne, ça n'a pas l'air trop mal, les selles sont bien , et c'est ce qu'elle donne à tout son élévage et qui est bien toléré par tous, par contre je trouve que ma puce n'a pas beaucoup d'apétit, elle en mange quelques unes et c'est tout, elle fait 800grammes alors je ne voudrai pas qu'elle perde du poids non plus...peut être que ce n'est pas assez apétent? à moins que ce soit son arrivée à la maison qui la destabilise pour l'instant, elle est arrivée samedi.
les croquettes sont de la marque monge = saumon / rice 
merci pour vos avis

- - - Mise à jour - - -

voici le copier/coller de la compo, 

*Composition :*Poisson (saumon déshydraté 26%, frais  10%), riz, concentré de protéines de pommes de terre, maïs, pulpe de  betterave, gluten de maïs, levure de bière (source de MOS et de vitamine  B12), protéine animale hydrolysée, graisse animale (huile de poulet  99,6%, conservée avec des antioxydants naturels), avoine (riche en  fibres nobles), XOS (Xylo-oligosaccharides 3g/kg), levure hydrolysées  (MOS), yucca, spiruline, hydrolysat de cartilage (source de sulfate de  chondroïtine), hydrolysat de crustacés (source de glucosamine),  méthylsulfonylméthane, racine d’échinacée, origan, ail séché en poudre
*Analyses :*
Protéine brute 31,00%, 
matières grasses brutes 18,00% 
fibres brutes 2,00% 
cendres brutes 6,00% 
calcium 1,40% 
Phosphore 1,10%, 
Omega 6 acides gras essentiels 5.00 %, 
Omega 3 acides gras essentiels 0,65%,

----------


## Poupoune 73

> bonsoir !! me revoilà, ça y est je suis allée récupérer ma 3ème boule de poil !! je suis très étonnée car j'ai vraiment étudié le suejt croquettes, et j'étais sûre à 99% que mon éleveuse allait me faire repartir avec un sac de croquettes royal canin, et bien non seulement non mais en plus elle me sort une croquette dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler !!!
> si quelqu'un connait ?? ce serait une marque italienne, ça n'a pas l'air trop mal, les selles sont bien , et c'est ce qu'elle donne à tout son élévage et qui est bien toléré par tous, par contre je trouve que ma puce n'a pas beaucoup d'apétit, elle en mange quelques unes et c'est tout, elle fait 800grammes alors je ne voudrai pas qu'elle perde du poids non plus...peut être que ce n'est pas assez apétent? à moins que ce soit son arrivée à la maison qui la destabilise pour l'instant, elle est arrivée samedi.
> les croquettes sont de la marque monge = saumon / rice 
> merci pour vos avis
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> voici le copier/coller de la compo, 
> 
> ...


c'est très bof, viande en 1er ingrédient mais 10% sous forme fraiche -> perd au moins 40% de son volume en étant déshydratée pour être incorporée aux croquettes + démultiplication des ingrédients végétaux sous différentes appellations pour les faire redescendre en queue de liste
pour moi ça se classe dans le bas du moyenne gamme

----------


## Magaline29

> Bonjour magaline et félicitations pour ce petit poilus qui vient d'arriver ! Du coup là c'est une question d'appétence, il mangeait bien les Edgard Cooper ? , Sinon as tu essayé de mettre sur les croquettes quelque chose qui attire son intérêt ?


Désolée je n'avais pas reçu de notification  :: 
J'ai essayé les True Instinct, il n'en veut plus  :: 
Je vais réessayer les Edgard Cooper, en espérant qu'elles ont une bonne compo  ::

----------


## fays

Bonjour a tous.

Besoin d'un conseil je vais adopter un chien de 8 ans et je réfléchie pour savoir quel croquette lui donner. Sachant que mes deux autres chiens mangent du orijen senior.  J'avoue qu'ils sont pas trop donner. Et que je vois différents avis positif et négatif.  Vous me conseiller quoi svp ? Merci

----------


## Azoth

sur le post on voit 762 pages et quand je clique, je tombe sur la page 748
j'essaie d'écrire pour voir si je vois ce post que j'écrie

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour a tous.
> 
> Besoin d'un conseil je vais adopter un chien de 8 ans et je réfléchie pour savoir quel croquette lui donner. Sachant que mes deux autres chiens mangent du orijen senior.  J'avoue qu'ils sont pas trop donner. Et que je vois différents avis positif et négatif.  Vous me conseiller quoi svp ? Merci


il a quoi comme croquettes actuellement ??
Orijen c sans céréales, cela ne convient pas à tout les chiens
juste au dessus y'a un récap' qui rappelle ce qui est bon de regarder dans les  compo de croquettes

tu devras agir en fonction du chien, s'il grossit facilement, s'il maigrit facilement, s'il supporte avec ou sans riz, etc etc etc

----------


## fays

Il mange du bas de gamme la. Il y a tellement de croquette différente que l'on s'y perd à force.

----------


## Azoth

> Il mange du bas de gamme la. Il y a tellement de croquette différente que l'on s'y perd à force.


si vous donnez des orijen senior, peut-être le mettre dessus aussi, progressivement?

----------


## lénou

Connaissez-vous la marque Virbac? Marque française. La vétérinaire vue pour Bosco me précise que leur viande est sans antibiotiques, pas de bas morceaux (mélange de becs, pattes), pas d'additifs non plus.
M'en a dit beaucoup de bien, en donne à ses chiens.
Pour exemple, elle refuse de vendre la marque Royal Canin à cause des additifs, le dit au fournisseur, qui, lui-même, n'en donne pas à ses propres chiens!...
Conseille d'éviter les marques anglo-saxons car viande pleine d'antibiotiques...

----------


## Poupoune 73

vu le peu de viande que contiennent les produits Virbac, ils peuvent se mettre d'en mettre de la bonne  :: 
blague à part, quand la liste des ingrédients commence par "protéines de volaille déshydratée" perso j'ai pas confiance; si c'était vraiment de la bidoche ce serait indiqué comme tel

----------


## lénou

Bon, ok...
Brrrr, je m'y perds... Et les ultra premium... Merci
A mon avis Bosco ne supporte pas les sans céréales...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou Gosbi?

----------


## Azoth

sur les pages ya quand même pas mal de marques de citées
le sans céréales ne fonctionnent pas sur tout les chiens alors allez sur des croquettes riz

----------


## Belgo78

Les miennes sont aux sans céréales, pas de soucis sauf avec la marque Primordial où elles se sont grattées. 
Les real nature wilderness passent très bien mais je rajoute pas mal de viande crue ou de la bonne pâtée  ::

----------


## lénou

Merci, j'aimerais une croquette qui évite de devoir ajouter des ingrédients justement...
Bosco avait celles-ci au refuge apparemment:

----------


## Poupoune 73

De mémoire exclusive of gosbi ne vend plus aux particuliers
Je n'ai pas suivi toutes les nouveautés chez nourrir comme la nature pour cause de chiens au BARF mais je me rappelle avoir essayé Wolfood avec succès, en low grain (riz uniquement de ce que j'ai lu rn diagonale)
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...at/pa6es1.html

----------


## Skiper

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'inscrire. Mon westy se met à presque 12 ans à souffrir d'une allergie qui lui attaque le tour des yeux. Rougeurs, boutons, croûtes après grattouilles et saignements. Consultations multiples chez le véto qui lui donné toute la panoplie des médicaments pour soigner les dermatites. Actuellement il ne prend plus que de la cortisone, n'ayant pas supporté le reste.
J'ai lu que ces problèmes de peau étaient liés à des problèmes gastriques. Je cherche donc des croquettes pour essayer de soulager son problème.
Je souhaiterais avoir vos avis sur la composition de ces croquettes et aussi savoir si vous les connaissez :



*Protéines de viandes déshydratées 27,5%* : protéines animale en constituant majoritaire dont (Canard 65%) et non la viande qui est constituée de 75% d'eau*Riche en Graisse de canard* : graisse naturelle et naturellement appétente*Maïs, blé et riz 28%* : volontairement limité, à moins de 1/3, un des minimum actuel pour une croquette sans légumes ni fruits*Poudre d'oeuf* : 4%Pulpe de betterave : en très faible quantité et permettant ainsi  d'abaisser encore un peu plus le taux de glucides pour la santé de nos  chiens.Protéines de maïs : obtenues par séparation physique lors du raffinage de l'amidon du maïsLevure de bièreBouillon de foieFarine de saumonMinéraux
*Composition analytique de notre croquette 65% de canard :**Protéines brutes* : 30 %*Matières grasses brutes* : 15 % (non issu du porc, mais issu du Canard)*Cendres brutes* (Minéraux) : 7,4 % (pourcentage des minéraux organiques présents après incinération, n'est pas un sous-produit animal ou un "déchet") *Fibres brutes* : 6,5% et *Cellulose* : 2 %*Humidité* : 11 %*Glucides* (Amidon) : 28 % (un des minimums actuel possible pour une croquette sans légumes ni fruits)*Calcium* : 1.37 %*Phosphore* : 1 %*Sodium* : 0.4 %*Chlore* : 0.56 %*Magnésium* : 0.15 %*Potassium* : 0.4 %*Glucosamine* + *chondroïtine* : 500mg/kg (naturellement présent, non additionné)
 > Rapport phospho-calcique organique organique idéal
> Naturellement équilibré en minéraux Sodium, Calcium, Magnésium, etc. - 
>  Pas de fer ajouté. Le Fer est, lui aussi, déjà naturellement présent,  comme tous les oligoéléments nécessaires à l’organisme du chien.

*Additifs
* *Aucun additif toxique reconnu ou non non reconnu (cf. "additifs alimentaires" de Corinne Gouget)* 

*ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS AU KG :* 


3a672a vitamine A : 20 000uiE671 vitamine D3 : 2 000ui3a700 vitamine E : 400mg3a312 vitamine C : 4,25mgE4/cuivre (sulfate de cuivre pentahydraté) : 21mgE4/cuivre (chélate de cuivre d’acides aminés hydraté) : 2mg3b502 manganèse (oxyde de manganèse) : 63mg3b504 manganèse (chélate de manganèse d’acides aminés hydraté) : 5mg3b605 zinc (sulfate de zinc monohydraté) : 120mg3b606 zinc (chélate de zinc d’acides aminés hydraté) : 30mg3b201 iode (iodure de potassium) : 2,2mgE8 sélénium (sélénite de sodium) : 0,35mg3a910 L-carnitine : 20mg3c301 DL-méthionine : 1 000mg
*ADDITIFS TECHNOLOGIQUES :*


Conservateurs, antioxygènes, liants :
                 E562 : sépiolite (15 000mg/kg)
                E558 : montmorillonite (3 700mg/kg)


Énergie métabolisable humide : (3 600kcal/kg)

Il s'agit des croquettes suivantes : https://www.croq-la-vie.com/croquett...nard-16mm.html

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Cordialement.

----------


## didouille

Bonjour

Bon ma puce enchaine les problèmes de santé... a priori c'est lié à son système trop performant (...ou complètement nul, on le voit comme on veut  :: ) puisqu'il s'attaque à lui-même. Mais... même si ça été évoqué puis écarté, on nous a quand même demandé si elle supportait bien ses croquettes. Réponse : oui, puisque crottes OK. Sauf que a priori cela ne suffit pas. Alors comme elle a encore et toujours des gaz (qui sentent bien bons...!!) Je finis par me dire "oui...peut-être qu'elle ne supporte pas ses croquettes ?!  :: ".

Bref, je reprends mes recherches....de croquettes!!!

J'hésite entre :
- les opti life (mais le "fibres végétales" ne me plait pas trop trop .. j'ai peur d'un mélange blé/mais etc et pour moi elle ne supporte pas ça)


- les flatazor Protect Digest et ou dermato (dermato car sa peau et poils sont bien moches, mais elle est sous cortisone aussi...ça ne doit pas aider)
DIGEST:
*Ingrédients :*
Protéines animales déshydratées (21% mini) (poulet, canard, dinde). Avoine décortiquée. Tapioca. Riz. Graisse de canard. Fibres de pomme. OEuf. Graines de lin. Gluten de maïs. Hydrolysats de protéines animales. Autolysats de poissons (1%). Levure de bière. Graines de fenouil. Fructo-oligosaccharides. Argile. Sel de mer. Artichaut. Romarin. Combretum. Boldo. Curcuma. Charbon végétal. Extraits de romarin. Vitamines et oligo-éléments.
*Constituants analytiques :*
Protéines 26 %. Matières grasses 15 %. Cellulose 2,5 %. Matières minérales 4,5 %. Phosphore 0,6 %. Calcium 0,9 %. Sodium 0,25%. Potassium 0,63 %. Magnésium 0,11 %. Acide linoléique 22 g/kg. Acide alpha linolénique 9,6 g/kg. EPA + DHA 0,1 g/kg. Lysine 14,2 g/kg. Méthionine 3,9 g/kg. Cuivre 19 mg/kg. Zinc 186 mg/kg (dont Zinc chélaté 72 mg/kg). Manganèse 89 mg/kg. Iode 2,5 mg/kg. Sélénium 0,54 mg/kg (dont sélénium organique 0,18 mg/kg). Vitamine A 13600 UI. Vitamine D3 900 UI. Vitamine E 250 UI. Vitamine B1 84 mg/kg. Vitamine B2 10,4 mg/kg. Acide pantothénique 42 mg/kg. Vitamine B6 9,6 mg/kg. Vitamine B12 0,22 mg/kg. Vitamine PP 32 mg/kg. Biotine 2,4 mg/kg. Chlorure de choline 1725 mg/kg. Acide folique 2,2 mg/kg. Energie métabolisable 4150 kcal/kg.


DERMATO:

*Ingrédients :*
Avoine décortiquée. Protéines déshydratées de canard (15% mini). Tapioca. Graisse de canard. Fibres de pomme. Riz. Protéines de pomme de terre. Graines de lin. OEuf. Hydrolysats de protéines animales. Levure de bière. Autolysats de poissons (1%). Graines de bourrache. Fructo-oligosaccharides. Argile. Sel de mer. Artichaut. Romarin. Combretum. Boldo. Curcuma. Charbon végétal. Extraits de romarin. Vitamines et oligo-éléments.
*Constituants analytiques :*
Protéines 26 %. Matières grasses 15 %. Cellulose 2,5 %. Matières minérales 4,5 %. Phosphore 0,8 %. Calcium 1,1 %. Sodium 0,18%. Potassium 0,6 %. Magnésium 0,11 %. Acide linoléique 24,4 g/kg. Acide alpha linolénique 10,1 g/kg. EPA + DHA 0,1 g/kg. Lysine 12,8 g/kg. Méthionine 4,1 g/kg. Cuivre 20 mg/kg. Zinc 181 mg/kg (dont Zinc chélaté 72 mg/kg). Manganèse 93 mg/kg. Iode 2,4 mg/kg. Sélénium 0,5 mg/kg (dont sélénium organique 0,18 mg/kg). Vitamine A 13600 UI. Vitamine D3 900 UI. Vitamine E 250 UI. Vitamine B1 84 mg/kg. Vitamine B2 10,4 mg/kg. Acide pantothénique 42 mg/kg. Vitamine B6 9,6 mg/kg. Vitamine B12 0,22 mg/kg. Vitamine PP 32 mg/kg. Biotine 2,4 mg/kg. Chlorure de choline 1725 mg/kg. Acide folique 2,2 mg/kg. Energie métabolisable 4150 kcal/kg.




- braveness sensitive par exemple :
*COMPOSITION:
*Saumon frais 33%. Saumon déshydraté. Pomme de terre déshydrate. Protéine de pommes de terre. Huile de poulet. Saumon hydrolysât. Pulpe de betterave. Graine de lin. Levures. Substances minérales. Huile de poisson. Inuline (FOS). Gingembre. Mannan-oligosaccharides (MOS). L-Glutamine. Yucca schidigera.

*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES:
*Protéine brute 26,75%. Matières grasses brutes 16,30%. Cellulose brute 3%. Cendres brutes 7,10%. Calcium 1,10%. Phosphore 1%.


mais .... *est-ce que la pomme de terre est vraiment bien tolérée par les chiens??* :: 
Pour le moment elle est aux orijen fish/original. Elle mange bcp d'herbe (mais c'est depuis toute petite) et crottes de chat, elle a des gaz, mais ses crottes sont bien...
Ce sont les seules croquettes pour lesquelles pour moi, elle les supporte, les autres soit ses selles n'étaient pas bien, soit elle pétait un cable constamment et avait super faim, soit elle vomissait.

Après sinon, .... je suis limite prête à lui faire de la popotte (je lui ai déjà donné des haricots verts et des courgettes par ex, elle les mange). Je ne veux pas partir sur du barf mais ration ménagère (=viande et légumes c'est ça?) why not, sauf que j'ai peur de faire des choses pas équilibrées et de lui créer des carences...

----------


## Azoth

bon courage dans tes recherches Didouille, personnellement je ne peux te conseiller, surtout que les croquettes que tu choisies ne me conviennent jamais lol, que ce soit le taux de protéines ou de MG, du coup, j'espère que tu trouveras, c'est pénible d'avoir un chien malade, j'ai le même soucis avec mon mâle allergique +++ au poulet, j'ai d'ailleurs demandé à Mr faure, il m'en a trouvé une pas mal pour lui... jvais voir... 
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd595ma66.html


Skiper, elles semblent pas mal sauf qu'on ne sait pas quelle viande exactement il y a, les termes volaille viande de volaille, faut toujours se méfier lol

----------


## didouille

merci!
ce n'est pas top qui utilise les opti life?  :: 
et pourquoi tu n'aimerais pas les braveness sensitive?

----------


## Quaraba

Didouille: si c'est juste une histoire de gaz: ce n'est peut-être pas utile de changer. En tout cas bon courage dans les recherches.

La mienne est à acana wild prairie ou orijen: le seul truc qui ne va pas : c'est qu'elle a aussi des gaz par contre le reste tout va bien: selles peu nombreuses, énergie, beau poil.
J'ai essayé wollfood high meat et résultat : elle a des gaz aussi. La différence avec acana, orijen: c'est qu'elle a plus de selles donc voilà.

J'aurais pu essayé d'autres croquettes mais c'est tellement galère de trouver celle qui convienne à son chien.

Alors je lui donne un complément: flor provid de vet loen et les gaz disparaissent.

----------


## lealouboy

> Bonjour,
> Je viens de m'inscrire. Mon westy se met à presque 12 ans à souffrir d'une allergie qui lui attaque le tour des yeux. Rougeurs, boutons, croûtes après grattouilles et saignements. Consultations multiples chez le véto qui lui donné toute la panoplie des médicaments pour soigner les dermatites. Actuellement il ne prend plus que de la cortisone, n'ayant pas supporté le reste.
> J'ai lu que ces problèmes de peau étaient liés à des problèmes gastriques. Je cherche donc des croquettes pour essayer de soulager son problème.
> Je souhaiterais avoir vos avis sur la composition de ces croquettes et aussi savoir si vous les connaissez :
> 
> 
> 
> *Protéines de viandes déshydratées 27,5%* : protéines animale en constituant majoritaire dont (Canard 65%) et non la viande qui est constituée de 75% d'eau*Riche en Graisse de canard* : graisse naturelle et naturellement appétente*Maïs, blé et riz 28%* : volontairement limité, à moins de 1/3, un des minimum actuel pour une croquette sans légumes ni fruits*Poudre d'oeuf* : 4%Pulpe de betterave : en très faible quantité et permettant ainsi  d'abaisser encore un peu plus le taux de glucides pour la santé de nos  chiens.Protéines de maïs : obtenues par séparation physique lors du raffinage de l'amidon du maïsLevure de bièreBouillon de foieFarine de saumonMinéraux
> *Composition analytique de notre croquette 65% de canard :*
> ...


Je les teste depuis un bon mois et franchement, elles sont pas mal pour des sensibles ( le mien c'est le système digestif). J'étais pas trop convaincue par la compo mais faut avouer que ses problèmes ont disparu. 
Seul hic, il les aime pas trop trop quoi et il les boude facilement  ::  

Azoth, il n'y a que du canard de mémoire  ::  Je les avais contactés par mail, ils sont gentils, dispo et ça a l'air transparent (analyses labo en ligne etc...). J'ai lu près de 800 avis positifs, je cherchais précisément un aliment pour les troubles de Coyot  ::  Les seuls avis négatifs concernent la livraison et parfois manque d'appétence ( et une seule personne qui râle parce que son chien n'est pas guéri avec les croquettes. M'enfin y a pas de véto caché dans le sac hein  :: ).

----------


## confetti

Lealouboy , ça fait cher pour des croquettes avec maïs et blé grrrrr je trouve !

----------


## didouille

Merci Quaraba.
Je ne sais pas si un mauvaise alimentation (alimentation pas adaptée, pas bien tolérée) pourrait entrainer des problèmes "aussi lourds" (problème système immunitaire ou maladie pas forcément liées au système immunitaire). Je suis un peu perdue.
Comme elle a un traitement, je ne pense pas m'aventurer dans le changement de nourriture en même temps. mais après, si elle arrive à passer l'étape "traitement", je passerai peut-être au Adult large Lamb CProFood ou au Saumon CProFood ou au Braveness sensitive.

----------


## lealouboy

> Lealouboy , ça fait cher pour des croquettes avec maïs et blé grrrrr je trouve !


oui c'est vrai, j'ai longuement hésité avant de commander à cause de la compo moyenne et d'ailleurs je n'en ai même pas parlé ici, je n'oserais pas les conseiller. 
Mais je dois bien avouer que ça fonctionne bien sur les problèmes de Coyot Boy. 

Je continue de chercher LA bonne marque mais y a toujours un "mais", soit y a des pois, soit mauvais rapport phospho/calcique, soit trop de cendres, soit des pommes de terre etc... 

J'ai lu des tonnes de documents ici et ailleurs, j'ai testé le BARF, les croquettes sans céréales, les low grain...
La théorie voudrait que mon chien soit mieux au BARF ou aux sans céréales sauf que visiblement, il n'a pas lu toutes les publi le Piou Piou  ::  et ça marche pas  ::  

Le Piou Piou, il lui faut du riz, que ce soit dans ses croquettes ou dans une ration ménagère, c'est ainsi que je l'ai en bonne santé et en forme, donc je ne cherche plus midi à 14h.

Et même si c'est vrai que c'est cher vu la compo, ça m'importe peu si mon chien va bien.

----------


## Skiper

Coucou,

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je pense essayer ces croquettes.

C'est vrai qu'elles ne sont pas "cadeau", mais si elles pouvaient lui convenir...

Pour l'instant je l'ai mis aux croquettes Purina hypoallergéniques HA. Il adore, moi beaucoup moins car comme les hypoallergéniques Royal Canin DR21, elles ont l'air de le constiper. 

Toujours sous cortisone à raison d'1/4 de cachet chaque jour. 

Shampoing dermato de chez Virbac.

Malgré tout, je trouve qu'il a les oreilles rouges et que les problèmes ne sont pas terminés.

J'aimerais lui arrêter la cortisone car c'est trop dangereux. 

Je ne sais pas à quoi il est allergique et ça m'énerve... Il me démarre cette allergie à bientôt 12 ans, alors qu'avant il n'avait rien. Je ne comprends pas.

Bon We et merci encore pour votre aide.

----------


## confetti

Oui lealouboy je comprends bien ! Comme tu dis il y a toujours un MAIS.......Un de mes piou piou à moi est actuellement au Hill's ZD et transit nickel .....alors ? un autre au virbac sénior avec rajout de psyllium et nette amélioration du transit .....UN autre  au platinum agneau et les  trois autres aux wolfood chicken 38/18 ........ vais m'arracher la tête  :: .......et tout ce petit monde est déjà passé à la RM aussi ......

----------


## lealouboy

> Oui lealouboy je comprends bien ! Comme tu dis il y a toujours un MAIS.......Un de mes piou piou à moi est actuellement au Hill's ZD et transit nickel .....alors ? un autre au virbac sénior avec rajout de psyllium et nette amélioration du transit .....UN autre  au platinum agneau et les  trois autres aux wolfood chicken 38/18 ........ vais m'arracher la tête .......et tout ce petit monde est déjà passé à la RM aussi ......


J'ai testé le hill's I/D en pleine crise, je n'avais plus de solution ! Mais franchement la compo  ::  On dirait les ingrédients pour faire de la chapelure  ::  
Le Croq la vie sont nettement " moins pires" en terme de compo, c'est ce qui a dirigé mon choix. 

Il est tombé très malade alors qu'il avait les platinum agneau mais je ne pense pas qu'elles soient responsables, je pense qu'il a fait une grosse intoxication à l'antipuce chimique sur un terrain déjà bien irrité à force de tatonnement de nourriture depuis plusieurs mois.

----------


## confetti

Les ZD je n'ose pas lui changer, il était tellement mal à un moment , il commence juste à remonter un peu la pente (  sous cortisone depuis novembre ,  en diminution depuis deux mois) mais depuis les ZD selles vraiment nickel sans exception.... et plus aucun vomi.....

Celui qui est au platinum c'est pour des problèmes de gratouilles , qui vont un peu mieux avec ces croquettes .....

Les wolfood suit pas entièrement convaincu non plus , me partent quand même en diarrhée des fois , mais bon me bouffent aussi des cochonneries dans le jardin alors ......

Les opti life quelqu'un a testé ?

----------


## Belgo78

Les opti life je les avais prisent à leur arrivée jusqu'à leur deuxième mois à la maison, elles étaient super, j'ai juste changé pour des sans grains  ::  

Il me semble d'ailleurs qu'elles triaient moins la part de frais et de croquettes à ce moment là  ::

----------


## Houitie

Délice est aux optilife gastro intestinale (ou équivalent) c est nettement mieux qu avec les autres croquettes mais elle a pas mal de barf aussi

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Bonjour,
> Je viens de m'inscrire. Mon westy se met à presque 12 ans à souffrir d'une allergie qui lui attaque le tour des yeux. Rougeurs, boutons, croûtes après grattouilles et saignements. Consultations multiples chez le véto qui lui donné toute la panoplie des médicaments pour soigner les dermatites. Actuellement il ne prend plus que de la cortisone, n'ayant pas supporté le reste.
> J'ai lu que ces problèmes de peau étaient liés à des problèmes gastriques. Je cherche donc des croquettes pour essayer de soulager son problème.
> Je souhaiterais avoir vos avis sur la composition de ces croquettes et aussi savoir si vous les connaissez :
> 
> 
> 
> *Protéines de viandes déshydratées 27,5%* : protéines animale en constituant majoritaire dont (Canard 65%) et non la viande qui est constituée de 75% d'eau*Riche en Graisse de canard* : graisse naturelle et naturellement appétente*Maïs, blé et riz 28%* : volontairement limité, à moins de 1/3, un des minimum actuel pour une croquette sans légumes ni fruits*Poudre d'oeuf* : 4%Pulpe de betterave : en très faible quantité et permettant ainsi  d'abaisser encore un peu plus le taux de glucides pour la santé de nos  chiens.Protéines de maïs : obtenues par séparation physique lors du raffinage de l'amidon du maïsLevure de bièreBouillon de foieFarine de saumonMinéraux 
> *Composition analytique de notre croquette 65% de canard :*
> ...


perso je connais pas, ça semble pas nul, mais pas ouf non plus. 30% de bidoche à la louche (bon sans la graisse de canard, ok) ça fait pas lourd quand même...

----------


## Azoth

> Les ZD je n'ose pas lui changer, il était tellement mal à un moment , il commence juste à remonter un peu la pente (  sous cortisone depuis novembre ,  en diminution depuis deux mois) mais depuis les ZD selles vraiment nickel sans exception.... et plus aucun vomi.....
> 
> Celui qui est au platinum c'est pour des problèmes de gratouilles , qui vont un peu mieux avec ces croquettes .....
> 
> Les wolfood suit pas entièrement convaincu non plus , me partent quand même en diarrhée des fois , mais bon me bouffent aussi des cochonneries dans le jardin alors ......
> 
> Les opti life quelqu'un a testé ?


Opti life active (poulet riz) 
c'est ce qui m'a permis de remettre en état ma femelle hyper hyper fit....  j'ai été vraiment très contente de ces croquettes  :: 

du coup, mon mon mâle que je ne peux avoir au cru car allergique aux poulets, je teste les Black Canyon truite/canard, il adore!!! et elles ont 20% de matière grasses, j'espère que ça le fera

----------


## Quaraba

je ne connais pas du tout cette marque "black canyon". Quelqu'un d'autre les a testé ?

----------


## choumi

avec le BARF ce n'est pas grave si on dépasse les doses, ils assimilent mieux et transforment en muscle donc  pas de chien gras
sauf si le maitre craque pour la tartine beurrée...mais là je ne peux pas aider! 
mon chiot a 5mois mange 1kg de barf par jour et croyez moi, elle est athlétique et plutot mince !

----------


## Azoth

> je ne connais pas du tout cette marque "black canyon". Quelqu'un d'autre les a testé ?


coucou!!! 
c'est Mr Faure qui me les a montré quand je lui ai dit chercher des croquettes sans poulet et avec un taux de mini 20% de MG
j'en suis contente pour le moment.

----------


## didouille

Bonsoir,

Bon moi j'hésite à partir sur des flatazor pure life maxi, car je sais que ce sont de grosses croquettes (vraiment grosses!). Qqn a testé?
Sur un pb de système immunitaire, vous pensez qu'il faut limiter l'un de ces éléments protéines/qté de viande/glucides?

----------


## Belgo78

Après 4 mois où ça se passait bien, les filles commencent à se gratter, je vais abandonner les sans céréales et repasser aux optilife avec la différence de prix, je leur achèterai plus de frais  :: 

Je leur donnerai bien que du frais mais pas envie de taper dans le budget véto ou parrainage(leur maman et frère et soeur encore au refuge)  :: (oui je sais c'est horrible de calculer ...  :: )

----------


## Houitie

Les optilife je vais abandonner moi. Hestia fait une mue comme je n ai jamais vu en 7 ans de vie commune avec gratouille etc. Ça a fini chez le veto mais elle n à rien de spécial...

----------


## blandine15

SOS please  :Smile: 

Il est noté dans le titre que le récap est page 358, mais page 358, il n'y a pas le récap....

Quelqu'un aurait le lien du récap des croquettes svp ?

----------


## Gwenie

> SOS please 
> 
> Il est noté dans le titre que le récap est page 358, mais page 358, il n'y a pas le récap....
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait le lien du récap des croquettes svp ?


Re: Croquettes, avis, composition, venez en parler! Récap' p.358
Message #5301.

----------


## blandine15

Merci ! C'est donc en page 354  :Smile:

----------


## Azoth

il n'est pas à jour du tout ce récap', méfiez vous

----------


## lénou

Les Orijen sont fiables? Merci

----------


## Azoth

oui elles le sont, elles sont sans céréales et à introduire doucement, nous sommes nombreuses à avoir eu des échecs avec cette marque de haute qualité. les légumineuses sont mal supportées

----------


## didouille

La mienne est sous orijen depuis un peu plus d'1 an et demi. Niveau digestif "visible" ça se passe bien. Pour le reste, j'ai envie de dire que ça va aussi, mais je n'en sais rien en fait.
Je teste depuis peu les cprofood large breed car je voulais avoir de grosses croquettes. Elles le sont! J'avais hésité avec les flatazor (qui sont plus grosses, mais la présence de porc m'avait arrêtée : a priori sur un chien avec une sensibilité sur qqch, le porc peut augmenter les soucis.).
Je suis "contente" des cprofood, ma chienne aussi. A voir sur le long terme, car je lui fais une transition longue et elle sera plusieurs mois je pense à 50/50 orijen/cprofood.
Ses crottes sont parfois moins bien que sous orijen, mais elles sont un peu moins volumineuses donc elle assimile peut-être plus!

----------


## Quaraba

De mon côté, cela se passe très bien avec orijen.

----------


## didouille

Bon j'ai peut-être parlé trop vite sur les cprofood...
grosse diahrée hier ... ma chienne nous a refait toutes la déco intérieure.... et la pauvre du coup....
Je viens de voir que ces croquettes avait du krill. Les wolfood en avaient et à terme sur elle, ça la faisait vomir. Est-ce que vous aviez remarqué des grosses diahrées avec des croquettes contenant du krill?

Je n'arrive pas à savoir si ce sont les croquettes le pb ou bien un truc qu'elle aurait manger dehors....

----------


## confetti

Bonjour , j'ai commandé les ultra premium direct  sensible pour mes chiens , quelqu'un connait ? 

agneau déshydraté (20%), porc déshydraté (20%), pois (17%), tapioca (15%), graisse de poulet (8,5%), fécule de pomme de terre (8,5%), cosse de caroube (6%), pulpe de betterave (2%), huile de saumon (1,5% dont 5% DHA), chlorure de sodium, pomme, fructo et manno-oligosaccharides, sulfate de chondroïtine et glucosamine, lécithines, ascophyllum nodosum, plantes (thym, fenouil, fleur de camomille, échinacée).
*ADDITIFS NUTRITIONNELS (Au Kg) : 
VITAMINES : vitamine A : 20.000 UI, vitamine D3 : 1.500 UI, vitamine E : 400 UI.
OLIGO-ELEMENTS : cuivre (sulfate de cuivre penta-hydraté) : 5 mg, fer (sulfate ferreux monohydraté) : 46 mg, iode (iodure de potassium) : 5,0 mg, sélénium (sélénite de sodium) : 0,30 mg, manganèse (oxyde de manganèse) : 58 mg, zinc (oxyde de zinc) : 110 mg, cuivre (chélate de cuivre d’acide aminé hydraté) : 8 mg, zinc (chélate de zinc d’acide aminé hydraté) : 10 mg.
Acides aminés, sels et analogues : taurine : 1 500 mg, L-carnitine : 400 mg, DL méthionine : 200 mg.
AVEC ANTIOXYDANTS NATURELS D’EXTRAITS VÉGÉTAUX.*
*CONSTITUANTS ANALYTIQUES : protéine : 30%, teneur en matières grasses : 16% (dont acides gras insaturés oméga-6 : 1,9 %, acides gras insaturés oméga-3 : 0,4%), matière inorganique : 8%, humidité : 8%, cellulose brute : 3,5%, calcium : 1,5%, phosphore : 1,0%

Actuellement au wolfood chicken ( 38/18) ne conviennent pas à tous !

Merci du retour si vous avez des remarques à me faire .*

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Lénou, je lis en diagonale les aventures de Bosco et il y a une chose tout à fait évidente qui ressort de loin, c'est qu'il ne supporte pas du tout le sans céréale, tu l'as dit toi-même ici. Alors les Orijen tu peux oublier. Tu avais mis la compo de ses anciennes croquettes ici, celles du refuge, qui lui convenaient, il me semble qu'elles contenaient du riz complet alors retourne dans le riz si tu veux éviter les ennuis (complet ou pas, je ne sais pas trop ce que ça change).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils sont sensibles à quoi tes chiens Confetti ?
Les Wolfood posent problème si on dépasse la dose prescrite si j'ai bien compris

----------


## confetti

PIM PAM POUM , les wolfood donnent régulièrement des selles nauséabondes ou plus ou moins molles et pas toujours sur le même chien et je suis en dessous des doses recommandées !

----------


## lénou

Merci pour tes conseils pim-pam-poum, une personne en magasin vendant Orijen et Acana, m'a conseillé les Acana car elles contiennent un peu d'avoine qui protégerait les reins sur le long terme?
Je teste un petit paquet au poulet, dinde, oeufs entiers (il me semble que les oeufs ne sont pas forcément bons pour les chiens?...) mais les croquettes à l'agneau sont sans avoine et au boeuf je préfère éviter...
J'ajoute quelques croquettes à la pâtée maison depuis jeudi soir.
Bien pour Cahly, un peu plus liquide pour Bosco pour le moment...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Disons que vu ce qu'il s'est passé jusque là, je n'aurais pas pris le risque du sans céréale à nouveau, quelle que soit la marque mais c'est toi qui le sens, enfin, c'est surtout lui en l'occurrence. Maintenant le lien entre l'avoine et les reins, je n'en ai aucune idée, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler mais ce n'est pas significatif.

Oui, Confetti, je savais pour les selles molles. En revanche, je l'ai souvent lu pour des chiens ayant des difficultés à maintenir leur poids et pour lesquels il y avait besoin de donner un peu plus que ce qu'indiqué sur le paquet.
D'une manière générale, je l'ai souvent lu pour les croquettes qui contiennent beaucoup de protéines, ça devrait être la panacée et pourtant non. (reste à savoir si le fabuleux taux de protéines indiqué correspond à des protéines animales ou végétales, ça change la donne !).

Et quand je te demande à quoi ils sont sensibles c'est pour mieux comprendre la compo. Tu dis "ultra premium direct sensible" et je vois 20% d'agneau déshydraté et 20% de porc déshydraté et 17% de pois. ça ne correspond pas trop à une sensibilité que je connais, c'est pourquoi je pose la question ...

----------


## confetti

J'ai commencé les ultra premium sensible sur trois de mes chiens sans aucune transition ...... depuis samedi , j'ai même dû passer par un petit paquet de chez maxizoo au poulet ( i love my dog c'est leur marque ) car je m'y suis prise trop tard pour commander et mon sac de wolfood se finissait ........ ben aucun problème , transit nickel .... surtout sur ma petite pod qui avait souvent des selles pas terribles , avec mucus , couleur pas top , moulées mais abondantes ....... voilà pour l'instant j'en suis contente , j'espère que ça va durer !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'en suis contente et une  autre de mes chiennes aussi car les wolfood elle peinait souvent à les finir , et là elle finit vite et y retourne pour lécher la gamelle !...... Peut-être le krill qui va pas dans les wolfood ? Sur le papier elles ont l'air super pourtant !

----------


## didouille

oui j'ai bien peur que le krill soit un pb... il y en a aussi dans les cprofood. pourtant qqn m'avait conseillé les cprofood et en donne à ses 7 chiens sans pb... :: 
Pour la part, je lui réintroduis les cproofood a raison de 1/5 de sa ration et on verra comment ça passe.
après je testerais peut-être les flatazor, mais la présence de porc (pas bon pour les chiens) m'arrêtent quand même.. et sinon et ben elle restera aux orijen, elle gobera sa gamelle et j'espère que ça ne lui fait rien sur son système interne...!

----------


## confetti

Pourquoi vous dites que le porc ce n'est pas bien pour les chiens ? il y en a dans les ultra premium !

----------


## lénou

> Disons que vu ce qu'il s'est passé jusque là, je n'aurais pas pris le  risque du sans céréale à nouveau, quelle que soit la marque mais c'est  toi qui le sens, enfin, c'est surtout lui en l'occurrence.


Lesquelles prendrais-tu? Merci.



> Maintenant le lien entre l'avoine et les reins, je n'en ai aucune idée,  je n'en ai jamais entendu parler mais ce n'est pas significatif.


Arguments de certains vétérinaires visiblement...

----------


## Azoth

les wolfood poulet krill je les avais essayé quand elles étaient sorties! top top top sur la compo, je n'ai jamais réussi à les faire supporter aux miens  ::

----------


## confetti

Ca leur faisait quoi ?

----------


## Quaraba

J'avais essayé wolffood poulet comme Azoth, il y avait un peu trop de selles et dés augmentation de la dose et bien selles molles.

Sinon, elles étaient super appétentes.

----------


## Azoth

> Ca leur faisait quoi ?


diarrhées, perte de poids et puis gastrites. c'est après celles ci que j'en ai eu marre et suis passée sur les opti life active.
ils les mangeaient super bien pourtant et la compo fait rêver!!! Pour les chiens qui les supportent, si on lit les commentaires, elles ont l'air super!

----------


## didouille

Azoth : elles sont grosses comment les opti life active?
Je lui écoule les cprofood à raison de 40g par jour sur une portion journalière de 325-340g. Pourvu que ça lui aille! Sachant que le paquet faisait 12kg et ben.. j'ai 10 mois avec  ::

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Didouille, tu as regardé chez Farmina ? les croquettes grands chiens sont bien bien grosses.

Lénou, avec du riz il y a les opti life d'Azoth  :Big Grin: , il y a Léalouboy aussi qui donnait des croquettes humides avec du riz, je ne sais plus le nom, il doit y en avoir d'autres. Riz complet en revanche, rien de me vient, faudrait chercher ...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Lénou, j'ai regardé vite fait, z'ont l'air pas trop mal celles-ci, non ?
https://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/optimus-sensitive-digestion-agneau-riz-p-28345.html

----------


## Houitie

Agneau riz de chez brit care c est le top pour les loulous qui ont des soucis digestifs pour réguler le truc. (poska utilisait ça pendant un temps, je ne sais pas si elle continu)
J ai abandonné optilife. Les deux avaient un poil hyper moche et qui tombait en non stop (les shih tzu ne perdent pas leur poil normalement).  Du coup on est reparti sur profine senior dont je suis très contente depuis longtemps. Ils n ont pas de gamme gastro intestinale c est le seul reproche.  Lenou tu peux tenter cette marque pour bosco aussi. Il y a des céréales mais peu. Mes chiennes qui ne supportent pas le sans céréales sont au top avec. 
Sinon je pense que tu fais trop de changement. Pour avoir un essai concluant ou non ma veto parle de 3 mois dont 3 semaines de transition...

----------


## lénou

Merci Houitie.
Pour le changement sans transition, je ne pouvais pas faire autrement puisque Bosco venait de refuge, ensuite j'ai opté pour la ration ménagère et je viens de démarrer les Acana... Qui semblent très bien convenir à Cahly mais pas à Bosco!...

----------


## Azoth

quelle horreur les agneaux riz de chez britcare, 26% de prot pour à peine 14% de MG je crois. 

décidément sur ce topic, on choisie les croquettes par affinité et non par composition. 
y'a eu mainte résumé pour guider ce qu'il fallait regarder dans les compo

arrêtons de conseiller n'importe quoi et au pire, re copions collons les grandes lignes.... 

moi j'ai rien inventé ou je ne me suis pas définie comme possesseur d vérité universelle, tout me vient des nanas de croquettes comment choisir qui font que ça, lire, relire et s'adapter. 

Jvois pas comment on peut conseiller ici des croquettes avec 26% de prot' alors que depuis le début on s'échine à expliquer qu'il en faut 30% mini.


Opti life c'est de la merde comme toute les croquettes, je ne les conseille pas, je dis ce que j'ai du prendre et qui a fonctionné, point.

ce qui arrive à l'un n'arrive pas à l'autre, sans oublier toute la part psychologique... 
au bout de deux ans, si les croquettes vont toujours pas, c'est peut-être pas le chiens le soucis.


pfiou qu'est ce qui m'a pris de venir jeter un œil sur ce topic

----------


## lénou

Pour le moment je reste aux Acana de toute manière Azoth, j'ai décidé d'attendre avant un éventuel changement. 
Quelles croquettes conseillerais-tu donc pour ta part? Merci.
Où trouver le tableau dont tu parles? Je m'y perds!

----------


## monloulou

> ...
> Où trouver le tableau dont tu parles? Je m'y perds!


 ::  page 354

----------


## didouille

Pim-pam-poum : j'avais lu qu'il y avait eu un gros soucis sur des croquettes espagnoles (nombreux chiens morts) alors je ne sais plus si c'était Farmina, mais je sais que du coup j'avais éliminé ce fournisseur...  ::

----------


## Anaïs

hola ! 

on est comment sur les dernières tendances croquettes chien ?
ici on est sur du taste of the wild mais j'ai vu récemment que ça avait chuté dans les notes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

je pensais passer à Carnilove, est-ce qu'on est dans une bonne tolérance ?
ma chienne a plutôt les tuyaux solides mais bon...

par ailleurs, on est sur une toutounette de 2 ans et demi, stérilisée, 15kg, mais qui a tendance à manger peu et à fondre comme neige au soleil (c'est une anxieuse borderline voire carrément dans le syndrome de privation) du coup ça serait cool de trouver quelque chose de bon pour son corps mais qui soit bon aussi au goût. 
parce qu'elle a plein de TOCs pour manger et si je lui sers de la soupe insipide elle va encore faire grève et perdre 72kg en deux jours.

----------


## Belgo78

La tendance c'est optilife ou sans céréales.

Les miennes aiment les optilife saumon mais je les mélange avec 60% de frais. Par contre j'ai lu que certains chiens les toléraient très mal(perte de poils,...).

Les sans céréales j'ai arrêté, un coup ça allait, un coup ça allait plus et avec la différence de prix je peux leur acheter + de frais.

----------


## confetti

Belgo78 .................. vous mélangez comment 60% de frais ? en même temps que les croquettes , dans la même gamelle ?

----------


## Belgo78

Oui je les mets ensemble, parfois je mélange(si plutôt humide) parfois je met le frais au dessus, les Os je les met en dessous mais je crois que pour elles ça ne change rien  :: 
 Le plus souvent elles mangent le frais puis les croquettes au fil de la journée/nuit mais parfois le tout ensemble. 

Sinon je pense qu'elles finiraient par bouder les croquettes.

----------


## confetti

OK si pas de problèmes digestifs tout va bien , moi j'avais essayer c'était un peu la cata niveau selles !

----------


## Gwenie

> je pensais passer à Carnilove, est-ce qu'on est dans une bonne tolérance ?
> ma chienne a plutôt les tuyaux solides mais bon...


Je donnais Carnilove à mon chien âgé jusqu'à il y a encore un mois et il n'avait aucun problème avec cette marque.

----------


## Skiper

Hello !

Le 5 mai j'étais venue vous parler de mon westie qui avait une dermatite atopique autour des yeux. Je cherchais donc des croquettes adaptées.

Je viens vous annoncer qu'il n'y a plus de dermatite. Lorsque j'avais vu le vétérinaire, je lui avais demandé si cela ne pouvait pas venir de son collier Seresto et il m'avait affirmé que non, que les lésions auraient été autour du cou et patati et patata... Cette histoire me turlupinait et je ne voyais pas mon chien de 12 ans se pourrir tout l'intérieur en continuant à lui donner de la cortisone.

Je n'ai donc pas écouté mon vétérinaire et j'ai jeté le collier seresto. J'ai continué la cortisone pendant 2 semaines à raison d'un quart tous les deux jours, j'ai fait des shampoings 3 fois par semaine (en alternant Pyoderm de virbac et Pyo Douxio) Dans le même temps, mon chien souffrant d'une kerato conjonctivite sèche et étant abonné au collyre optimmune, je l'ai arrêté aussi, remplacé par Viskyal et ocry gel (mélangés) toutes les heures. Les croquettes : Purina HA. Sur ses croquettes : AllergoDerm et une fois par semaine une dosette de Phyto constipation (les croquettes HA ayant une fâcheuse tendance à constiper les chiens.

Après tout ça, aujourd'hui mon petit West est impeccable. Plus rien. J'ai réintroduit le collyre Optimmune une fois par jour et pas de mauvaise réaction.

J'en conclus donc que le coupable était bien le collier Seresto. Alors méfiez vous et procédez par élimination si vous rencontrez d'un seul coup une allergie que votre chien n'avait jamais eu avant. 

Je vous remercie encore d'avoir été à mon écoute quand, je l'avoue, je me sentais désespérée en voyant mon nounours se gratter au sang. 

J'espère que ce compte rendu pourra éventuellement être d'une quelconque utilité pour quelqu'un.

Cordialement.

----------


## Poupoune 73

J'utilise carnilove sur 3 chiens depuis qqs années j'en suis bien satisfaite

----------


## Azoth

A confronter avec d'autres analyses et recherches
Je n'ai pas trouvé encore si ce groupe étaient sponsorisé/financé par une marque de croquettes type royal canin
Mais toujours intéressant à lire:
Pour ceux et celles aux croquettes sans céréales venant du Canada:
4Health, Earthborn Holistic, Blue Buffalo, Nature’s Domain, Fromm, Merrick, California Natural, Natural Balance, Nature’s Variety, NutriSource, Nutro, Rachael Ray Nutrish et Orijen. Zignature, Taste of the Wild et Acana 
*De la nourriture pour chiens liée à une maladie cardiaque mortelle?
https://www.tvanouvelles.ca/2019/07/...pSk5j7t9m_hMQ4*

----------


## beapat

question, est ce que les cuisses de poulet surgelé premier prix (moins cher que des croquettes à peu près correct), c'est pas mauvais en alimentation de base? poulet traité avec on ne sait pas quoi pour grossir. ça reste de la maltraitance sur poulet et le truc à boycotter, mauvais élevage, mais moins cher que les croquettes.

----------


## Jade01

Tu ne vas quand même pas nourrir un dogue allemand avec du poulet élevé en batterie et aux antibiotiques? tu plaisantes j'espère,  rassure moi  ::

----------


## beapat

justement je demande si c'est pire que les croquettes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

parce que, ils mettent quoi comme viande dans les croquettes? du meilleur ou pas, ils vont payer plus cher pour de la qualité que personne le saura une fois transformé?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et la viande pour chien surgelé qu'ils vendent, c'est quoi? sauf que broyer et ça ce voit plus

----------


## Belgo78

Le poulet seul ne suffira pas et quoiqu'il arrive le compléter coûtera plus cher que les croquettes.

Si la question n'est que financière il y a des croquettes un peu moins chères qui seront mieux que du poulet, en plus infâme, donné seul (d'un point de vue uniquement nutritionnel) ::

----------


## Houitie

Faut arrêter avec le barf (le bon)  plus cher que les croquettes. C est complètement faux! Achetez un congélateur et cherchez les bon plans. Avec les commandes groupées, la récupératuon chez le boucher et au marcher, les promos de supermarché ça me coûte deux fois moins cher que les croquettes! (chez moi c est barf et croquettes).  Puis bin parler prix comme argument pour alimenter son chien ça me perturbe un peu..
 Ou prenez un chihuahua ça coûtera moins cher qu un dogue allemand.

----------


## beapat

y'a pas que le prix mais quand même. mon fournisseur m'a informé ne plus venir chez moi, alors je dois changer. et je n'ai pas de congélateur donc bien pratique de pouvoir aller au supermarché quand on veut.
mais j'ai regardé les site de viande pour chien, ils ne parlent jamais de la provenance de la viande, donc peut-être la même chose? je sais pas et est ce que les compléments dégueulasse sont autorisé dans la nourriture pour humain?

----------


## Belgo78

> Faut arrêter avec le barf (le bon)  plus cher que les croquettes. C est complètement faux! Achetez un congélateur et cherchez les bon plans. Avec les commandes groupées, la récupératuon chez le boucher et au marcher, les promos de supermarché ça me coûte deux fois moins cher que les croquettes! (chez moi c est barf et croquettes).  Puis bin parler prix comme argument pour alimenter son chien ça me perturbe un peu..
>  Ou prenez un chihuahua ça coûtera moins cher qu un dogue allemand.


J'en parle puisqu'elle demandait si ce serait moins cher.

Les 3/4 n'ont pas le temps de chercher les bons plans,...

Et désolé mais en comptant large, si je nourrissais les miennes que de croquettes(ce qui est loin d'être le cas) j'en aurai pour 80€ soit +/-  2,7€/jour. Le prix dans ma régions de 30 knackis discount  :: 

Après peut être que c'est moins cher avec des chiens de petits gabarits(moins de 15 kg), leurs croquettes sont plus chères au kg et ils ont besoin de beaucoup moins de viande et d'os de grande taille( pas du tout le même prix que le mixte de reste du boucher)

Perso je m'en fout complètement de ce que ça me coûte mais on ne peut pas toujours répondre qu'en fonction de notre situation personnelle, de nos bons plans à nous  !!!

----------


## beapat

les déchets du boucher sont gratuit chez moi, ça de moins à payer mais pas toujours très bon et puis pas assez, il faut minimum 1kg par Da

----------


## corinnebergeron

Le poulet de consommation humaine qu'on met ds.les croquettes c'est ce.poulet là. De bonnes croquettes avec.de.la.bonne viande dedans est préférable.
Je suis en train de remplacer.le.poulet par.des.boites'hait de gamme

Et le barf c'est.dunhait de gamme automatiquement ?
Ici les déchets de boucherie sont vendus 4 euros.le kilo et la provenance n'est pas garanti.

Par contre les.patees de bonne qualité devraient être appetentes en prime ce.serait ma.moindre des choses.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et puis bon l'hypocrisie de ne pas regarder au prix.me.fait bien marrer, le style "je me ruinerai.pour mes.animauux" ne.profite qu'aux fabricants.qui vendent au double du prix à ce type.de.clientele.justement.

Quand on ne peut ni ne veut acheter un kilo de poulet bio par jour et par gueule et qu'on en a marre de.desosser du poulet dont les os se plient sous les doigts (ramené par la.femme de ménage à.laquele je ne pouvais demander de la viande supérieure à son salaire) on revient à de bonnes croquettes dont on espère qu'elles sont élaborées.avec de la viande
de  meilleure qualité et issue de.la.nourriture humaine.

Le barf il faut la place.pour un grand congélo facilement accessible et un fournisseur qui vende de la bonne qualité à des.prix que l'on peut qualifier de bas.
Et les déchets sont vendus dans la.plupars des villes ou donnés en petite quantité.
Beapat bon courage.pour décrypter les étiquettes !

----------


## didouille

Bonjour

me revoila!
Comme le traitement de ma chienne ne marche pas ou n'arrive pas à la stabiliser en fin de traitement, on reprend son traitement et on doit lui changer ses croquettes pour des "hypoallergéniques". En croquettes "hypoallergéniques" vous me conseillerez quoi ?

Sachant que potentiellement ces soucis seraient gastriques (elle a un transit pas au top, même si pour moi sous orijen c'était OK, mais peut-être que rien était visible pour nous, mais que cela lui "déclenche" d'autres problèmes qui font déconner son système immunitaire et "l'attaque" de partout. Donc oui crottes OK et pas de grattage, mais pb avec ces croquettes quand même).

Je serais partie sur les marques beurk RC, H***'s, en me disant qu'au point où on en est... et puis ces croquettes ont de bons avis et son des recettes utilisées sur plusieurs années. 
Sinon on m'avait parlé des Lupo.
Enfin bref, je suis perdue !!  :Smile:  :Smile:  Et pour que le test soit concluant pour le véto, il faut que sur le paquet il soit marqué "hypoallergénique" ou qqch dans le genre.

----------


## POLKA67

> A confronter avec d'autres analyses et recherches
> Je n'ai pas trouvé encore si ce groupe étaient sponsorisé/financé par une marque de croquettes type royal canin
> Mais toujours intéressant à lire:
> Pour ceux et celles aux croquettes sans céréales venant du Canada:
> 4Health, Earthborn Holistic, Blue Buffalo, Natures Domain, Fromm, Merrick, California Natural, Natural Balance, Natures Variety, NutriSource, Nutro, Rachael Ray Nutrish et Orijen. Zignature, Taste of the Wild et Acana 
> *De la nourriture pour chiens liée à une maladie cardiaque mortelle?
> https://www.tvanouvelles.ca/2019/07/...pSk5j7t9m_hMQ4*


Je me pose des questions on vient de découvrir une cmd à mon chien, avait des acana light pendant des années puis applaws...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Effectivement, cette étude interpelle mais pose aussi de nombreuses questions :
500 rapports sur combien de chiens ?
Pourquoi les sociétés canadiennes sont-elles incriminées ?, les compos canadiennes des grain free ne sont pas différentes des grain free venant d'ailleurs.
Il n'y a pas assez d'informations pour vraiment tirer des conclusions...
Maintenant qu'on a un peu de recul, on peut toutefois se poser bien des questions sur le sans céréale. 
Pour ma part, j'ai le sentiment qu'on nous a vendu du rêve avec le fameux "nos chiens ne sont pas des poules". Et on a tous foncé tête baissée parce que "oh oui, mon Dieu, mon Dieu !!!". (Marketing, quand tu nous tiens !)
Quel recul avaient les fabricants sur l'impact de toutes ces légumineuses qu'on nous met dans les grain free ? quelque chose me dit qu'ils n'en avaient pas tant que ça (mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas fait de recherche sur le sujet).

----------


## POLKA67

Je crois que c'était le fort taux de protéines qui nous intéressait dans la composition des croquettes sans céréales... 
J'ai encore un stock un paquet d'ACANA SENIOR, je crois que je vais laisser pour la chienne de mon beau-frère et essayer de trouver des croquettes pour chien cardiaque même si compo un peu merdique, elles ne serviraient au max que pour 1 repas sur 2 vu que je suis passée à la ration ménagère avec du cru de temps à autre...

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Oui mais le fort taux de protéines comprend les protéines animales ET végétales, du coup on se fait un peu berner puisqu'il n'y a pas le détail.

----------


## POLKA67

Non, protéines animales pour ACANA et APPLAWS;

----------


## pim-pam-poum

Polka, j'ai pris une compo au pif d'Applaws poulet/agneau, sur Zooplus. On ne différencie pas les protéines animales des protéines végétales :

Composants analytiques
protéines brutes
38.0 %

graisses brutes
20.0 %

fibres brutes
4.5 %

cendres brutes
8.5 %

glucides
23.5 %

calcium
1.8 %

phosphore
1.33 %

taurine
1000.0 %

----------


## POLKA67

Oui mais 75 % de poulet, pois 8%, fécule de pomme de terre 7 % etc... compo senior...

----------


## Azoth

je suis aussi devenue assez septique....

avec l’appât du gain, c'est trop difficile de trouver une personne dont le discours n'est pas sponsorisé ou orienté..

si pénible... 

et en attendant, les chiens fragiles sont bousillés et les proprios soucieux de bien faire perdre leurs moyens.

----------


## pim-pam-poum

> Oui mais 75 % de poulet, pois 8%, fécule de pomme de terre 7 % etc... compo senior...


Tu me parles de protéines et ensuite de % de viande, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je suis aussi devenue assez septique....
> 
> avec l’appât du gain, c'est trop difficile de trouver une personne dont le discours n'est pas sponsorisé ou orienté..
> 
> si pénible... 
> 
> et en attendant, les chiens fragiles sont bousillés et les proprios soucieux de bien faire perdre leurs moyens.


Clairement oui, et si tu as le malheur de mettre en garde, tu prends un râteau !

----------


## manoe

Je pense m'orienter vers les croquettes Carnilove pour lesquelles j'ai l'impression que les feedbacks sont plutôt positifs mais je ne sais quelle variété choisir. Quelqu'un aurait il des conseils à me donner pour me guider dans mon choix ?

----------


## fauve

Bonjour,

j'aurais besoin d'avis svp. Ca fait plusieurs jours que je n'arrive pas à me décider sur le choix de croquettes, principalement pour un de mes chiens. Il s'agit d'un petit ratier femelle stérilisée de 15 ans et demi, même plutôt près de 16 ans et de 6,8 kgs. Elle court toujours bien mais ses muscles de son train arrière ont fondu et elle va de plus en plus de mal a le soutenir avec le temps. Il y'a un peu d'arthrose aussi bien sûr. Elle a un petit traitement pour ça en ce moment + gingivite, ses dents sont très entartrés malgré un détartrage il y'a 10 mois.

Mon choix s'est porté sur Hill's, mais voilà qu'on doit encore hésite entre les simples Science Plan Senior, les VetEssentials (que je connaissais même pas) et les Ideal Balance sans céréales. Je suis complètement perdue parmi tant de choix.
Et je lis du pour et du contre sur les croquettes sans céréales, à cause de l'amidon, etc... Et on dirait que le temps de glucides est trop élevé dans les Idéal Balance. Dîtes-mois si je me trompe.
Merci de vos suggestions et explications.

----------


## Belgo78

Si elle est habitué aux avec céréales à son âge j'éviterai le changement.
Entre les deux autres je sais pas  ::

----------


## nat34

Fauve, pourquoi veux tu changer ses croquettes?

----------


## fauve

Et bien parce qu'elle devient très âgée et il faudrait une alimentation qui puisse un peu améliorer sa fonte musculaire et son arthrose, et je cherche le "meilleur". Depuis petite, elle a été à la fois habituée aux rations ménagères, aux Orijen aussi, j'ai fait un peu le tour des grandes marques et là maintenant j'aimerais rester sur du Hill's, ainsi que pour mes 3 autres chiens, mais que c'est compliqué entre tous ces choix... J'ai beau lire toutes les compositions, etc..., je ne suis pas vétérinaire. L'un souffre de démangeaisons lui. Les deux autres RAS.

----------


## borneo

Qui connaît les croquettes Franklin ?

Ce serait pour un chien qui a de gros soucis intestinaux, intolérance à certaines viandes, je pense.

Pour le moment, c'est ration ménagère, mais à long terme, ça va être compliqué.

----------


## borneo

Je viens d'y passer commande de plein d'échantillons de croquettes pour les tester. Je trouve la composition très sympa.

----------


## Darlow

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait/s'est penché sur la composition des croquettes Royal Canin Mobility C2P+?

Mon vétérinaire m'en a parlé car je donne du Locox à ma chienne qui a de l'arthrose et a eu une rupture de ligament croisé. Il me disait que ça pouvait revenir moins cher de prendre ces croquettes, que de prendre des croquettes "normales" (je ne trouve pas le mot, je veux dire pour chien sans besoin spécifique) et de rajouter du Locox, du Flexadin ou autre.

Voilà la composition (copiée-collée sur zooplus): 

Ingrédients :
farine de maïs, protéines de volailles (déshydratées), maïs, riz, graisses animales, lignocellulose, protéines animales (hydrolysées), blé, aliments à base de gluten de maïs, huile de poisson, pulpe de betterave, aliments à base de gluten de blé*, collagène hydrolysé (1,5 %), minéraux, farine de fleurs de tagète (source de lutéine).
*LIP (Low Indigestible Protein) : protéines sélectionnées pour leur très haute assimilation.Additifs :
_additifs nutritionnels :
vitamine A (15 500 UI/kg), vitamine D3 (1 000 UI/kg), fer (40 mg/kg), iode (4 mg/kg), cuivre (12 mg/kg), manganèse (51 mg/kg), zinc (154 mg/kg), sélénium (0,1 mg/kg). additifs technologiques :
clinoptilolite d'origine sédimentaire(10 g/kg).
additifs sensoriels :
extrait de thé vert {source de polyphénols} (3,1 g/kg), curcuma [Curcuma longa L.]- extrait (1,6 g/kg) - conservateurs - antioxydants._

J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas top, avec la farine de maïs, les protéines de volailles déshydratées... mais est-ce que quelqu'un qui s'y connait/sait quoi regarder exactement, les proportions, etc. pourrait me donner son avis?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je précise qu'actuellement mes chiens mangent des Acana et n'ont pas de soucis de digestion ni d'appétence.
Je me pose la question par rapport aux croquettes dont il m'a parlé pour le fait de ne pas avoir à leur donner de la vache qui rit ou autre pour faire prendre les cachets.
Le prix, ce n'est pas que je m'en fiche mais de toute façon mes animaux ont décidé de me ruiner  ::  donc autant se ruiner avec de "bonnes" croquettes.

----------


## borneo

Ne change pas tes croquettes, surtout si tes chiens les supportent bien. Donne des compléments, ce sera bien mieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Changer de croquettes, j'ai dû le faire car les miennes avaient disparu du commerce. depuis, je suis dans le caca (sens propre et figuré)   :Big Grin:

----------


## Darlow

J'ai de la chance à ce niveau, je peux leur changer de croquettes sans que ça leur crée de problèmes digestifs.  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Idem Bornéo. Si les croquettes actuelles vont bien alors vaut mieux des compléments. 

Franchement, la compo des croquettes du véto ne donne pas du tout envie.

----------


## Darlow

Oui c'est ce que j'ai pensé aussi, mais comme je ne m'y connais pas vraiment, je voulais un avis plus éclairé.
Merci, je vais continuer comme ça.  :Smile:

----------


## confetti

Borneo , je donne ces croquettes ( celles truite , saumon asperge) à deux de mes petites chiennes , une qui a des démangeaisons intenses et l'autre agée qui a présenté  des troubles digestifs , depuis elles vont bien toutes les deux , je leur rajoute une pincée de psyllium .

 Sinon j'ai découvert la nourriture NAKU , déshydratée, que je donne à un autre de mes chiens qui a une maladie inflammatoire de l'intestin avec fuite des protéines , B12 ....... vomissements , diahréee .... je suis passée avec lui par toutes les croquettes hypoallergénique , patée .....et là depuis plusieurs mois ça se passe bien pour lui avec cette nourriture.

----------


## YenZ

Juste un petit coucou à tous ceux et toutes celles que j'ai pu croiser ici ou là, en espérant que vous et vos loulous allez bien !! (poupounne, mamita, polska, chris, lily, et bien d'autres...)

Quant au débat que je lisais au-dessus sur le "sans céréales", oui c'est devenu en (bonne partie) marketing à cause de pub comme pour la marque UPD (ultra prenium direct), mais le problème n'est pas tant avec ou sans céréales, mais quelles quantités de céréales (ou de pdt, légumineuses etc...), multiplicité ou non de celles-ci ?? conditions de stockage, de cuisson (production d'acrylamide à hautes températures) etc... bref plus de viande (de bonne qualité, pas que de l'os/gras/cartilage) et moins du reste, ainsi que des taux équilibrés ça reste toujours mieux quoi qu'il arrive... et du cru encore mieux (quand le chien supporte bien et qu'on sait vraiment l'équilibrer)

Et bonnes fêtes à tou(te)s !!  :Pom pom girl:  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

Héhéhé 😊 tout de bon pour 2020 Yenz!

----------


## lealouboy

Hey salut YenZ, ça fait plaisir de te lire !!!!

----------


## dedel

J'avais loupé ce petit message, bonnes fêtes à toi aussi YenZ

----------


## Liolia

est-ce que quelqu'un connait le taux de sel a ne pas depasser dans les croquettes? Je cherche des croquettes hypoallergeniques gastro et dermato qui ne me coutent pas un bras. J'ai vu celles ci:

https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/c...ensitiv/302947

Le truc c'est que les vieux commentaires parlent de problèmes dus à un taux de sel trop élevé, les plus recents non. Je me dis que la compo a peut être changé, le taux de sel indiqué est de 0.31%

----------


## pim-pam-poum

0.31%, ça ne me semble pas dingue  :: 

Relativement courant il me semble.

----------


## Liolia

merci  :Smile:

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
Je cherche le recap qui a du bouger depuis la dernière actu du titre, si quelqu'un remet la main dessus
merci  :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

Bonjour
p.354 mais je ne sais pas si c'est à jour

----------


## girafe

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## sebG26

Bonjour, 

Comme beaucoup je pensais avoir trouvé la "bonne" croquette si tant est que cela soit possible. Il s'agit de Wolfood original high meat qui me semblait vraiment pas mal.

Seulement mon cane corso n'est plus de cet avis, il les boude franchement. S'il n'y a pas de la viande avec, il ne les mange pas. Bon il ne se laisse pas mourir de faim non plus mais on ne peut pas dire qu'il se jette dessus.

Aussi retour à la case départ et de nouveau en recherche. Je précise que pour des raisons pratique je souhaite faire mon choix sur la site NCLN.

Alors il y a les Wolfood high meat chicken low grain (poulet/riz) je me dis que le riz en source de glucide est finalement peut-être mieux que les légumineuses. De plus il est indiqué "Tous les tests d'appétence ont donné des scores supérieurs à la moyenne aussi bien sur les petites, moyennes ou grandes races." Je sais c'est marketing ! ça reste du wolfood donc pas certains qu'il se jette dessus.

Après il y a les Carnilove Lamb Wild Board. Je les ai eu données à mon cane corso (me rappelle plus s'il les aimait ou non). Il y a 20% de pois mais il y a quand même une "grande" quantité de viande déshydratée.

Après il y a les Ownat mais là aussi on se retrouve avec des légumineuses. 

Je pencherais pour les Carnilove, mais vaut-il mieux du grain free avec des légumineuses ou du low grain avec du riz ?

----------


## Quaraba

Il aime les croquettes au poisson?

----------


## sebG26

très bonne question, je ne sais pas.

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
On voit beaucoup de "nouvelles" marques débarquer sur le marché avec des compo qui se veulent très "nature" (souvent par ex 1% de persil ect ) je pense par exemple a Franklin ou Edgar et Cooper
En soit çà à l'air pas mal mais finalement ce n'est pas forcement très détaillé et j'ai du mal à voir l’intérêt de si petites quantité

poulet 30 %, dinde 26 %, minéraux, carottes 2 %, canneberges 1 %, tomates 1 %, potiron 1 %, pommes 1 %, persil 0,1 %, aneth 0,1 %.

 J'ai un peu les mêmes "doutes" vis à vis des sites proposant une "recette" unique adapté à chaque chien en fonction de l'âge, race, activité ect j'en découvre régulièrement des nouveaux, effet de mode?

----------


## PlusDeNick

Bonjour,

Mon papy de 17 ans a la pêche mais il a une insuffisance cardiaque, stade poumons fragilisés et foie. Je raccourcis. Il était aux Acana et avant son traitement plus naturel prescrit par le veto pendant 2 mois il est au vetmedin. 

Des idées de croquettes ? Il pèse 11 kilos.

----------


## lili-vanille

> Bonjour
> p.354 mais je ne sais pas si c'est à jour


Non, pas du tout, hélas... et ça date de 2013 ! ! ! ...

----------


## fastball83

Bonjour,

Je suis tout d'abord heureux de faire partie de votre communauté car je vais accueillir très prochainement un coton de tulear

concernant les croquettes mon choix s'est porté sur les "sans céréales", et j'hésite entre Ownat Grain Free Junior à l'agneau, Atavik made in France pour chiot au Saumon Poulet (qui est réputé pour se rapprocher du BARF) et Farina N&D Grain free Poulet Grenade pour petit chien ........qu'en pensez vous ? :: 

Apres peut être que Low grain c'est bien aussi et c'est une solution intermédiaire mais je ne me suis pas encore penché sur ces produits dit "Low Grain" et des avis sur ce produit m'intéresse aussi si certains les connaissent bien  :Smile: 

merci pour les informations qui arriveront et bon week end  ::

----------


## POLKA67

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon papy de 17 ans a la pêche mais il a une insuffisance cardiaque, stade poumons fragilisés et foie. Je raccourcis. Il était aux Acana et avant son traitement plus naturel prescrit par le veto pendant 2 mois il est au vetmedin. 
> 
> Des idées de croquettes ? Il pèse 11 kilos.


Bravo à ton papy pour sa longévité, pourquoi pas la ration ménagère à cet âge s'il aime... c'est ce que j'ai fait il y a 2 ans pour mon chien de 14 kgs et 14 ans maintenant suite à la découverte de son problème cardiaque. Etait aussi aux Acana puis applaws avant... Pour son foie je lui donne de l'huile de poissons sauvages.

----------


## inari

Est ce que quelquun donne des Wolf of wilderness ? 
je cherche des croquettes de qualité que je puisse trouver facilement en très petit format (pas des petites croquettes mais des petits paquets de 400 gr par ex). Cest pour les utiliser en complément dune ration ménagère comme friandises pour les mettre en jouets doccupation et jouets dintelligence

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Est ce que quelquun donne des Wolf of wilderness ? 
je cherche des croquettes de qualité que je puisse trouver facilement en très petit format (pas des petites croquettes mais des petits paquets de 400 gr par ex). Cest pour les utiliser en complément dune ration ménagère comme friandises pour les mettre en jouets doccupation et jouets dintelligence

----------


## lili-vanille

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis tout d'abord heureux de faire partie de votre communauté car je vais accueillir très prochainement un coton de tulear
> 
> concernant les croquettes mon choix s'est porté sur les "sans céréales", et j'hésite entre Ownat Grain Free Junior à l'agneau, Atavik made in France pour chiot au Saumon Poulet (qui est réputé pour se rapprocher du BARF) et Farina N&D Grain free Poulet Grenade pour petit chien ........qu'en pensez vous ?
> 
> Apres peut être que Low grain c'est bien aussi et c'est une solution intermédiaire mais je ne me suis pas encore penché sur ces produits dit "Low Grain" et des avis sur ce produit m'intéresse aussi si certains les connaissent bien 
> 
> merci pour les informations qui arriveront et bon week end


Bienvnue !  :: 

Farmina est très bien. Peut-être passer d'abord par le Low grains de la même marque ("ancestral", je crois ?) si'l a été habitué chez l'éleveur à des croquettes glucides++  ::  Faire une longue transition à chaque fois (8-10 jours)

----------


## Elanym

Coucou,

Je sors de chez le veto, je dois passé Cannelle (Spitz, 6kg7 aujourd'hui mais un poil trop fit a cause de la giardiose qui nous pourri la vie, 10 ans) sous croquettes gastro intestinales.

Jusque là ils étaient au nutrivet inne dog nutritive. (numéro 2 est allergique au bœuf)

Le veto me recommande soit virbac digestive support (sauf que le prix fait peur .... après si y'a que ça hein on fera avec), soit specific digestive support (et là c'est la compo qui fait flipper .... c'est mort. Une gamme qui indique riz et protéine d'oeufs en 1er ingredients .... ça craint)

Bref le veto m'a dit gamme riche en protéines, faible en volume, ultra digestible. Question ...y a t'il une gamme adaptée sans l'étiquette "médicale" donc plus abordable financièrement ? .... nan parce que j'enchaine merdouille sur merdouille depuis des mois, j'ai beau me décarcasser pour les poilus y'a un moment c'est compliqué .... même si encore une fois, si il faut, il faut hein)

----------


## Houitie

Je donne celle ci a Délice depuis le mois d octobre, clairement ça lui a sauvé la vie car elle ne digerait strictement plus rien. En dix jours grand max  son souci était réglé et depuis elle va "bien" (comme un chien avec un cancer bien avancé ) . J avoue n avoir regardé ni le prix ni la composition.. . J achète en paquet de 1.5kg chez le veto et c est très très cher (autour de 20 euros avec le tarif boutique en ligne sinon c est encore plus cher). Je n ose pas commander en gros parce qu' elle est plutôt en sursis et j ai peur de lui porter la poisse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/croquettes_chien/croquettes_chien_hills_prescription_diet/troubles_intestinaux_chien_hills/803678?variantid=803678.2&gclid=Cj0KCQiAyoeCBhCTAR  IsAOfpKxgIElZzXseTs6ICaUWNYOanJr0XxHgiSHA-93zolq7VcIVmSdN0zxzkaAiJZEALw_wcB

Si j oublie le lien...

----------


## Elanym

Merci pour ton retour. Je lui ai commandée des virbac du coup un peu dans l'urgence. Ces celles avec la compo moins pourris que j'ai vu. 
On vera ce que ça donne.

J'ai pris 3kg, ça vas que c'est une spitz, pas un st bernard ....
Le truc c'est que c'est bien plus rentable en gros volume .... mais 12kg .... il vas lui falloir 1an pour manger ça ... et en conservation une fois le sac ouvert .... bof.
Si ça convient, vous pensez que je peux investir dans un truc pour mettre les aliments sous vide, et re-conditionné ? Que ça irai en conservation ?

Papouilles a Délice et bon courage a toi dans cette période délicate.

----------


## Gaelle9393

Bonjour, mon petit bandit spitz nain était chez royal canin avant que je l'ai, je commence à lui donner petit à petit orijen mais voilà Jen suis à 2/3 orijen 1/3 royal canin et ses selles sont souvent plus molle et ça colle aux poils, je dois le laver à chaque fois pratiquement, et de plus les croquettes sont trop grosses malgré que j'ai pris pour puppy's et je vois qu'il n'en rafolle pas. En parcourant le site phyotveto je suis tombé sur la marque natural expert, je vois dans les commentaires que ce sont de bonnes croquettes bien digérés, que les cacas sont consistants et que les fesses des spitz restent propre. Cette marque m'a l'air très bien mais je m'y connais pas suffisamment, j'ai peur de lui donner quelque-chose de moins sain qu'orijen. Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait regarder la composition que je vous joint ici s'il vous plaît et me dire si c'est bien pour lui? Merci par avance

Poulet 55 % (y compris du poulet fraîchement préparé 27 %, du poulet séché 26 % et bouillon de poulet 2 %), patate douce (26 %), pois (7 %), pulpe de betterave, pomme de terre, graines de lin, complément doméga-3 (1 %), minéraux, vitamines, bouillon de légumes, marjolaine, basilic, origan, sauge, thym, persil, FOS (96 mg/kg), MOS (24 mg/kg)

Additif nutritionnels par Kg :

Vitamines : vitamine A 15 000 UI, vitamine D3 2 000 UI, vitamine E 95 UI Oligoéléments : zinc (monohydrate de sulfate de zinc) 50mg, fer (monohydrate de sulfate de fer (II)) 50 mg, manganèse (monohydrate de sulfate de manganèse) 35 mg, cuivre (sulfate de cuivre (II) pentahydraté) 15mg, iode (iodate de calcium anhydre) 1 mg

Constituant analytiques :Protéines brutes 29% - Matières grasses brutes 15% - Fibres brutes 3,5% - Cendres brutes 8,5% - Humidité 8% - ENA 36% - Énergie métabolisable 371kcal/100g - Oméga6 2,6% - Oméga3 1,2% - Calcium 1,6% - Phosphore 1,1%. Dont taux ENA = 36%.

----------


## inari

Est ce que quelqu’un a un avis sur ces croquettes ? https://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/...4EALw_wcB#avis
je ne sais pas du tout quels sont les taux recommandés pour les chiens... 
je cherche des croquettes de bonne qualité mais de petite taille et en petit conditionnement parce que c’est pour les utiliser en tant que friandises ou dans des jouets d’occupation. J’avais pris des Wolf of wilderness en tout petit paquet d’essai mais elles sont trop grosses pour les jeux et même en friandises d’éducation c’est beaucoup trop gros pour ma chienne (3kg).

----------


## kemyra

@Gaelle9393

C'était il y a un petit moment, mais je me permets tout de même de répondre.

Les Orijen puppy's sont des 38/20, avec 12% d'humidité et 8 de cendres. Donc on arrive à environ 22% de glucides. 
Les Natural Expert que vous citez font 29/15. Avec 8,5 de cendres et 8 d'humidité, on est environ à 40% de glucides!!! Rien à voir donc, c'est énorme.

Ensuite, voici mon retour d'expérience, et pourquoi je ne testerai pas les Orijen sur mon chien même si j'en avais les moyens, car je craindrais le même résultat:
J'ai donné des acana sport à mon chien (35/22), et diarrhées, rien à faire. Mon chien ne digère pas les légumineuses. Or, c'est le source d'amidon dans les Orijen. Donc d'aussi bonne qualité soient-elles, je pense qu'elles sont inadaptées à mon chien. La patate lui convient mieux. En même temps, niveau écologique, Les Acana venaient de trop loin. Ceci dit, elles sentaient bon, le vrai poisson et la vraie viande.

Ensuite j'ai testé Wolfood Hight Meat (40/22). Aucun soucis de digestion, mais perte de poils. 

Là nous sommes avec Purizon Fish (40/19), pas de soucis de digestion, pas de perte de poils. Mais la température de cuisson n'est pas top. C'était un peu pour "dépanner". L'odeur n'a rien à voir avec les Acana...

Je me demande si les prochaines ne seront pas les Wolfood Hight Meat Performance (36/26), avec complément d'huile de poisson que nous avons depuis peu. Ou si perte de revenus de mon côté, plus économique, les Josera Sporting Dog (34/25).

Sinon j'avais repéré les Power of Nature (48/18), mais avec un taux de cendres élevé; certains disent que le problème c'est plus la qualité qui pose problème (un carnivore n'épile ou ne plume pas sa proie), et que c'est cela qui constitue les fibres dont il a besoin (et non les fibres végétales) mais je ne sais qu'en penser. Voici une référence, si ça en intéresse certains :
https://www.atavik.fr/1223-cendres-b...quel-bon-taux/ 
Une souris aurait un taux de cendre de 11,8%.

Je précise que j'ai un chien mince et sportif, d'où mes choix, et l'idée de monter le taux de lipides. En tout cas, je considère que 40% de glucides n'est pas acceptable pour un carnivore, surtout au prix où on nous les vends!

----------


## POLKA67

J'ai acheté très récemment des croquettes *Edgard & Cooper* pour mon chien de 14 ans, répondent à pas mal de critères,  cuisson lente, poulet élevé en liberté, ingrédients de qualité, éthiques, 1% des bénéfices reversés à leur fondation.
C'est pour la ration du matin, 3-4 fois par semaine en alternance avec recette ménagère,  le soir recette ménagère, (poulet principalement, viande hâchée, foies de volailles,  pas de cru hormis viande hâchée, mon chien avale la cuisse de poulet en entier... c'est un bouffe-tout... ma véto avait halluciné lors d'une échographie...
(recette ménagère depuis 3 ans environ suite à pb de santé,  avant Aplaws, Acana fit & light principalement, j'avais testé peu de temps Nutrivet, Purizon, Tast of the wild).

Quelqu'un utilise ces croquettes ?

*Composition*

po​ulet frais 41 %, pommes de terre, pois, protéines de pois, graisse de poulet, graines de lin, sauce à base de poulet, minéraux, huile de poisson, manno-oligosaccharides, fructo-oligosaccharides, mangue 0,04 %, myrtilles 0,04 %, pommes 0,04 %, fraises 0,04 %, carottes 0,04 %, tomates 0,04 %, fleurs de calendula, orties, feuilles de mûrier, fenouil, carvi, camomille, mélisse officinale.

*Additifs nutritionnels/kg*

vitamine A 20 000 UI, vitamine D3 2 000 UI, vitamine E 350 mg, fer 75 mg, iode 3,5 mg, cuivre 10 mg, manganèse 7,5 mg, zinc 150 mg, sélénium 0,15 mg.

*Constituants analytiques*

protéines brutes 25 %, matières grasses brutes 18 %, cellulose brute 4,5 %, cendres brutes 6,9 %, acides gras Oméga-6 2,2 %, acides gras Oméga-3 0,8 %, calcium 1,1 %, phosphore 0,8 %.

----------


## Quaraba

Kemyra: j'ai eu des soucis avec Wolfood ( mais diarrhées si j'augmentais les doses).. Je suis passée à Blackcanyon truite canard et bonne digestion, beau poil. Ce sont des 30/20 .C'est une chienne mince et sportive. Ce ne sont pas les meilleures croquettes mais elles conviennent.

----------


## la_puce

Bonjour
Je suis un peu perdu avec les croquettes
On a adopté il y a un mois.
Il était au RC puppy, on la passé au farmina ancestral (transition de 3 semaines )
Sauf que se soit les RC ou les farmina, on galère pour quil mange sa gamelle en entière et du coup il ne grossit pas assez 

La véto est contre les farmina (mauvais retour daprès elle) et propose RC, Hills et proplan 😂

Enfin du coup je ne sais pas quoi lui prendre, pour le moment je ne veux pas passer à des croquettes sans céréales du tout

----------


## lealouboy

Sur la jeune croisée border de mon mari, on a choisi les Josera croissance vendue uniquement sur nourrir comme la nature (canard et riz). 
Radjae est sensible ++++, elle était aux purizon puppy quand on l'a récupérée et elle faisait des bouses, ne prenait pas de poids. 
C'est devenu une sacrée galère de trouver des croquettes  ::  
Elle supporte très bien les Josera et là, on flippe, on change de gamme car elle va avoir un an  ::

----------


## MarieVDP

Bonjour à tous!

On a des soucis avec notre chien, Nétée, depuis qu'on l'a récupéré il y a six mois. En résumé, il ne se lève pas de la journée, a peur de tout, et ne parlons même pas d'aller dehors... On a du mal à le faire évoluer. 

On pense également avoir un souci de croquettes. Il est à Purizon chicken / fish, on souhaite lui donner des croquettes sans céréales. 
Il n'en raffole pas et régulièrement, il ne mange pas (dès qu'il a une petite contrariété). Pourtant le lickimat avec du fromage frais, ça passe quelque soit ce qu'il se passe dans la journée 😂
Il fait parfois des diarrhées spontanément, et j'ai le sentiment qu'il y en a plus qui sort que ce qui rentre, ce qui est techniquement impossible.
En sachant qu'il n'a pas pris de poids, voire en a perdu, malgré son inactivité la plus totale depuis six mois.
Je me demandais s'il ne valait pas mieux essayer d'arrêter le poisson?
Il aime le porc, et parfois le canard. Le boeuf le laisse indifférent (cru ou cuit, il ne mange pas les restes), et le poulet, il ne le mange que si on lui donne à la main, donc pas un grand fan non plus.

Bref, si vous avez des conseils pour nous aider à nous orienter dans la jungle des croquettes, on est preneurs 🙂

----------


## Mirko78

J'ai regardé y a vraiment pas beaucoup de poisson dans les purizon, 1% d'huile de poisson  :: 

Nous c'est optilife saumon et riz, avec céréales. Mais les sans céréales au saumon et/ou autre poisson passent bien aussi.(les croquettes ici ne sont que 40 à 60%de leur gamelle). 

Quand un a des soucis gastriques, là je leur prépare riz soufflé rehydraté à la soupe de potiron avec leur part de frais habituelle si ça passe pas le lendemain eup véto, mais ça fait un moment qu'on est épargné  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Le poisson j'ai comme un doute maintenant  vu la contamination aux métaux lourds des français enfants et adultes les recommandations ne sont plus que de 2 portions par semaine, d'origine et de lieux de pêche variés....il doit en être de même pour nos animaux d'où l'intérêt de ne pas laisser son chien aux  mêmes croquettes mais de varier dans le temps les marques même si ce sont des ultra premium, aucune sorte n'est parfaite...

----------


## MarieVDP

De notre côté, il est hors de question de préparer des repas pour le chien. On a déjà du mal à trouver du temps pour les nôtres, du coup on souhaite vraiment rester aux croquettes.

Ok, peut-être que le poisson n'est pas un problème... On va regarder d'autres marques quand même, vu qu'il n'est vraiment pas gourmand de celles-ci.

Je retiens le conseil de changer régulièrement. Le tout est de trouver des choses qui conviennent au palais de Monsieur... 😅

----------


## lili-vanille

Il y a aussi les boîtes...De nombreux vétos conseillent la bi-nutrition à présent...

----------


## borneo

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> On a des soucis avec notre chien, Nétée, depuis qu'on l'a récupéré il y a six mois. En résumé, il ne se lève pas de la journée, a peur de tout, et ne parlons même pas d'aller dehors... On a du mal à le faire évoluer. 
> 
> On pense également avoir un souci de croquettes. Il est à Purizon chicken / fish, on souhaite lui donner des croquettes sans céréales. 
> Il n'en raffole pas et régulièrement, il ne mange pas (dès qu'il a une petite contrariété). Pourtant le lickimat avec du fromage frais, ça passe quelque soit ce qu'il se passe dans la journée 
> Il fait parfois des diarrhées spontanément, et j'ai le sentiment qu'il y en a plus qui sort que ce qui rentre, ce qui est techniquement impossible.
> En sachant qu'il n'a pas pris de poids, voire en a perdu, malgré son inactivité la plus totale depuis six mois.
> Je me demandais s'il ne valait pas mieux essayer d'arrêter le poisson?
> ...






J'ai eu un chien qui faisant chroniquement des diarrhées. Ce qui lui convenait, à l'exception de toute autre croquette, c'était les Mera pour chien intolérant, à base uniquement de hareng pomme de terre.

----------


## doriola

J'ai aussi eu des problèmes avec l'un de mes chiens. Elle ne supporte pas les croquettes et le paté.
Longtemps on savait pas ce qu'elle avait. Certains jours elle restait couché dans un panier et refusait de manger autant le pâté que les croquettes et les jours où elle mangeait c'était une petite quantité.
Après échographie la veto lui a trouvé une inflammation à l'estomac.
On a du coup testé la nourriture ménagere, mais ça prend du temps de tout préparer et surtout les doses des aliments c'était au pif alors j'avais peur des carences.

Mais ça fait 1 semaine que je test pour elle dog chef. C'est aussi de la nourriture menagere pour chien avec uniquement des viande légumes et céréales que même les humains peuvent manger. J'ai testé pour l'instant 1 semaine en essayant l'offre d'essai. Et pour l'instant plus de soucis pour elle.
Et pas de soucis de carence. C'est préparé avec l'aide de veto pour donner la dose qui est adaptée et les compléments alimentaire sont fournis gratuitement.
La seule chose à faire c'est sortir la dose du jour du frigo un peu réchauffer et c prêt.

----------


## YenZ

> @Gaelle9393
> 
> C'était il y a un petit moment, mais je me permets tout de même de répondre.
> 
> Les Orijen puppy's sont des 38/20, avec 12% d'humidité et 8 de cendres. Donc on arrive à environ 22% de glucides. 
> Les Natural Expert que vous citez font 29/15. Avec 8,5 de cendres et 8 d'humidité, on est environ à 40% de glucides!!! Rien à voir donc, c'est énorme.
> 
> Ensuite, voici mon retour d'expérience, et pourquoi je ne testerai pas les Orijen sur mon chien même si j'en avais les moyens, car je craindrais le même résultat:
> J'ai donné des acana sport à mon chien (35/22), et diarrhées, rien à faire. Mon chien ne digère pas les légumineuses. Or, c'est le source d'amidon dans les Orijen. Donc d'aussi bonne qualité soient-elles, je pense qu'elles sont inadaptées à mon chien. La patate lui convient mieux. En même temps, niveau écologique, Les Acana venaient de trop loin. Ceci dit, elles sentaient bon, le vrai poisson et la vraie viande.
> ...


Bonjour,

J'espère que depuis 7 mois tu as trouvé ton bonheur, je me permets de te répondre car je vois que tu as potassé un peu le sujet, les high meat perf (37/27 rapport Ca/P = 1,5 plutôt élevé) ne me semblent vraiment pas adaptées à un chien "classique", désolé je ne pas lu en amont, mais si ton chien n'est pas ultra sportif, ou un chienne gestante/allaitante, ça reste un aliment ultra riche en entretien, alors certes de fait l'ena (glucides) sera bas, (en l'occurrence entre 17 et 19%) mais ce n'est pas pour autant que c'est adapté au mode de vie de l'animal.

En croquettes ultra mega riches tu as Amikinos (que je connais depuis longtemps et qui a complètement changé de point de vue/de braquet avec le temps, - comme quoi le choix des consommateurs fait même évoluer les fabricants, on en a tellement parlé ici et ailleurs éducation positive forumactif par ex - avant cétait plus de 25/12 en moyenne que du 50/20 aujourd'hui avec des glucides < à 10% et un prix de vente juste STRATOSPHÉRIQUE !!!)

Tout ça dire que parfois le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, entre trouver la bonne compo, les bons prix, l'équilibre entre les minéraux,  les bons effets sur l'animal etc... c'est souvent la parcours du combattant !
J'avoue qu'aujourd'hui par rapport à il y a presque 12 ans quand je m'y suis intéressé c'est devenu ultra cher (je payais orijen à 3,5/kg livré et un magasin à limoges -ecolovie87- les vendait sans expédition sur place à moins de 3/kg !), et maintenant il y a pléthore de bonnes marques, tu as parlé d'orijen, acana, wolfood, Purizon (en dessous) et bcp d'autres...

Le lien vers atavik (que j'avais déjà cité dans le passé comme marque) me laisse perplexe, il y a des choses vraies, mais je trouve le ton très donneur de leçon et moralisateur, surtout quand ils disent que tel ou tel conseille ne pas dépasser tel taux, en indiquant que la personne conseille telle marque qui fait justement 8,5%, et qu'on ne peut pas se fier à quelqu'un ayant bcp de messages, je trouve ça assez ridicule quand les "professionnels" donc les vétos dont ils parlent, ne savent que vendre 3 ou 4 marques et rien de plus ! (hill's, vicbac, proplan, rc ?, croquettes médicalisées...) et que nombre de vendeurs ou fabricants - comme Atavik l'est - ont changé de compo et amélioré certains produits sous pression et donc sous information des consommateurs !
Les voir aujourd'hui cracher sur les forums et autres ayant eu tendance à démocratiser certains bons produits, ça me fait doucement sourire... qui fait du fric avec le pet foood, eux ou les consommateurs voulant le mieux pour leurs toons ?
Je crois que tout est dit ! #CQFD

Ah voila je me rappelle pk je ne viens plus ici, dès que je commence je ne sais plus m'arrêter, bref j'espère que tu trouvé le mieux pour ton loulou et nhésite pas à faire un retour ! =)

Et j'en profite pour souhaiter de joyeuses fêtes et une bonne année à tous ceux et celles que j'ai pu croiser sur ce topic et ailleurs, bises à Mamita, Sarah, polka, lily, chris, lealouboy, Kybou, m.b., Darlow, dedel, joloclo, vans, Fahn, lyrics et tous les autres ! :X)

----------


## lyric64

Bonjour YenZ !
Contente de te revoir par ici🤗 
Ça manque par ici de ne plus avoir tes bons conseils et savoirs! sans discriminer le travail d'autres personnes bien sûr !
Depuis le temps, nous sommes passés par pas mal de marques de croquettes sans céréales que nous avions dû laisser pour du semi barf car une de mes louloutes avait été diagnostiquée d'une cardiomyopathie dilatée incriminant les sans céréales 😔
Pour la seconde louloute on a choisit Wolfood sénior avec de la pâtée, c'est peut-être pas le top mais je me dit pas le pire non plus🤔
Bonnes fêtes à tous 🎄

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour YenZ !
> Contente de te revoir par ici珞 
> Ça manque par ici de ne plus avoir tes bons conseils et savoirs! sans discriminer le travail d'autres personnes bien sûr !
> Depuis le temps, nous sommes passés par pas mal de marques de croquettes  sans céréales que nous avions dû laisser pour du semi barf car une de  mes louloutes avait été diagnostiquée d'une cardiomyopathie dilatée  incriminant les sans céréales 
> Pour la seconde louloute on a choisit Wolfood sénior avec de la pâtée,  c'est peut-être pas le top mais je me dit pas le pire non plus樂
> Bonnes fêtes à tous 


Coucou toi  :Smile: 
Moi aussi content de te revoir ça fait super longtemps, c'est gentil comme remarque mais certains ici sont de très bons conseils (n'es-ce pas poupounne73 ? ), puis ça a bcp évolué, bcp de marques se sont lancées, bcp de désinformation et de personnes voulant tirer la couverture à eux, et donc forcément de plus en plus dur de se faire une vraie opinion, non influencée par le fric que chacun veut se  faire !
C'est un mal pour un bien, c'est plus que regrettable que les croquettes aient à priori créé une cardiomyopathie à ton loulou, mais si ça t'a permis de supprimer, au moins pour partie, les croquettes et passer en partie au barf c'est une bonne chose, faut juste bien équilibrer !
Je suis sur wolfood (tout dépend aussi de la gamme), c'est un peu ce que tu dis, y'a mieux mais il y a surtout pire !
Le seul soucis que je rencontre est la perte de poils importante (surtout en période de mue), et que leur version light (35/10) est trop light et les chiens sont un peu affamés sur le long terme (y compris chienne de ma mère), autre défaut ça reste sacrément cher, surtout sue D.Faure n'a pas d'intermédiaire et fait tout faire en direct, du coup je trouve perso ses marges assez honteuse, même si j'aime bcp ce site, et ça n'engage que moi  :Smile: 
Caresses à tes toons  :: 





> Bonjour
> Je suis un peu perdu avec les croquettes
> On a adopté il y a un mois.
> Il était au RC puppy, on la passé au farmina ancestral (transition de 3 semaines )
> Sauf que se soit les RC ou les farmina, on galère pour quil mange sa gamelle en entière et du coup il ne grossit pas assez 
> 
> * La véto est contre les farmina (mauvais retour daprès elle) et propose RC, Hills et proplan 
> 
> - MDR #CQFD#*
> ...


Coucou
Il n'y a aucune raison de passer absolument au sans céréales (puis sans céréales = légumineuses ou pas ? tolérées par l'animal ou pas ? tout comme les céréales en trop grosses quantités et selon leur multiplicité et conditions de stockage entre autres...), le mieux est de trouver quelque chose que ton chien supporte bien, sans trop de glucides, et en fonction de ton budget... mais vu comment les prix du pet food ont explosé ces dernières années, c'est pas gagné...)
est-il allergique aux légumineuses ou autre pour refuser catégoriquement le sans céréales ou juste par conviction ?
Certains pourront t'aider ici, en dehors de Orijen, Acana, Applaws, Amikinos, etc... il en existe bcp avec un peu de céréales et de qualité

Wolfood, Dog lover's gold, Carnilove (à vérifier) et pas mal d'autres, tout dépend de ton budget et si tu cherches un aliment riche ou pas forcément ! 
Par contre RC, PP, Hill's euhh comment dire....(surtout RC !!)  disons pour ne pas faire polémique qu'il y a bien mieux (et bien pire !) pour le même prix ou moins cher ! (et su on parle du prix chez le véto alors là tout devient moins cher...)

----------


## Cookie17

Bonjour à tous,

Django (mon croisé berger malinois) a 12 ans et demi. 
La semaine dernière, lors de ses vaccins, on a fait une prise de sang de contrôle, qui a révélé un taux de créatinine de 20 (max 18). Le taux d’urée est normal.
On y est retourné ce matin pour une nouvelle prise de sang : je ne sais plus exactement ce qu’elle a testé (LDH?), mais le taux était dans les normes. 

Selon elle, on ne peut pas exclure que l’on en soit aux prémices d’une IRC (nouveau contrôle dans 3 mois).

Bref, elle nous conseille de modifier la nourriture et de passer Django aux croquettes rénales.

Après avoir effectué quelques recherches, j’en ai conclu que la qualité est primordiale sur l’estampillage « rénal », qui n’est donc pas forcément nécessaire.

Mais je m’y perds un peu. 

Django est actuellement aux Carnilove agneau et sanglier. Il a par le passé eu Orijen et Acana, on a un peu tâtonné avant de trouver une croquette qui lui convienne bien. 

Auriez-vous des conseils/recommandations ? Merci beaucoup !!

----------


## Mirko78

Moi je changerai pas si il y est habitué, peut-être mélanger progressivement avec des rénales au cas où ça deviendrait indispensable  ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Bonour !

Il faudrait surtout qu'il mange moins de croquettes et faire un mixte avec de bonnes pâtées complètes (par exemple, croquettes le matin, pâtée le soir) - et puis, s'il accepte, faire tremper les croquettes avant de les lui donner, il faut qu'il s'hydrate !

C'est peut-être la SDMA qu'il a mesurée ? Vous avez les résultats ?

----------


## YenZ

> Bonjour YenZ !
> Contente de te revoir par ici珞 
> Ça manque par ici de ne plus avoir tes bons conseils et savoirs! sans discriminer le travail d'autres personnes bien sûr !
> Depuis le temps, nous sommes passés par pas mal de marques de croquettes sans céréales que nous avions dû laisser pour du semi barf car une de mes louloutes avait été diagnostiquée d'une cardiomyopathie dilatée incriminant les sans céréales 
> Pour la seconde louloute on a choisit Wolfood sénior avec de la pâtée, c'est peut-être pas le top mais je me dit pas le pire non plus樂
> Bonnes fêtes à tous 


Je me permets de requoter ton message, si ton second loulou supporte bien le sans céréales (ou avec peu importe), actuellement grosse promo (le code n'est plus censé fonctionner mais ils ont du oublier) sur petsonic, 20% de réduction (sur toutes croquettes) perso j'ai pris 4 sacs d'orijen senior (5,03/kg avec code promo) pour y avoir accès, que ce soit orijen ou autre voila comment procéder

mets UN SEUL gros (ou autre taille) sac au panier, en tout cas pour moins de 89, va dans le panier
applique ce code
DTO20
il va t'appliquer 20% de réduction, puis ensuite tu peux augmenter le nombre de sacs à 2 3 4 bref ce que tu veux et/ou ajoute d'autres sacs, de jouets, friandises ou autres que tu veux, et ça t'appliquera à chaque fois les 20%

Si tu mets par exemple un pack de 2 sacs à plus de 89, ça te mettra automatiquement un code de -10, du coup largement moins intéressant, c'est pourquoi je t'ai indiqué comment faire pour en profiter.
Au final j'ai payé moins de 230 livré (contre à peine 287 de base) pour 4 gros sacs d'orijen senior (45,6 kgs)




> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Django (mon croisé berger malinois) a 12 ans et demi. 
> La semaine dernière, lors de ses vaccins, on a fait une prise de sang de contrôle, qui a révélé un taux de créatinine de 20 (max 18). Le taux durée est normal.
> On y est retourné ce matin pour une nouvelle prise de sang : je ne sais plus exactement ce quelle a testé (LDH?), mais le taux était dans les normes. 
> 
> Selon elle, on ne peut pas exclure que lon en soit aux prémices dune IRC (nouveau contrôle dans 3 mois).
> 
> Bref, elle nous conseille de modifier la nourriture et de passer Django aux croquettes rénales.
> ...


Difficile de te recommander quoi que ce soit sans être sur de la pathologie de l'animal, à ta place je ne passerais vraiment pas à une croquette rénale tant qu'un diagnostique sur n'est pas posé, la seule chose que je peux te dire est qu'un taux de cendres élevé (minéraux non détruits par la combustion, calcium, phosphore, magnésium, sodium...) est parfaitement contre-indiqué pour un chien âgé, et encore pire pour un chien ayant une pathologie rénale.

Carnilove est bien dans l'ensemble, mais la gamme que tu utilises affiche 1,3% de phosphore ce qui est plutôt assez élevé, canard et faisan c'est encore pire, à ta place soit je changerais de gamme dans la même marque salmon & turkey par ex, soit je changerais de marque (perso le meilleur senior sur le papier est orijen senior mais très cher et difficilement trouvable de manière régulière, voir mon post ci-dessus avec grosse promo actuellement)
Et une fois un diagnostique sur et certain alors j'aviserais !




> Moi je changerai pas si il y est habitué, peut-être mélanger progressivement avec des rénales au cas où ça deviendrait indispensable


+1 et encore faudrait-il être sur qu'il y a bien pathologie rénale.




> Bonour !
> 
> Il faudrait surtout qu'il mange moins de croquettes et faire un mixte avec de bonnes pâtées complètes (par exemple, croquettes le matin, pâtée le soir) - et puis, s'il accepte, faire tremper les croquettes avant de les lui donner, il faut qu'il s'hydrate !
> 
> C'est peut-être la SDMA qu'il a mesurée ? Vous avez les résultats ?


+1 pour la réhydratation des croquettes et l'alternance croquettes/pâtées, mais avec des résultats en effet ça serait mieux...  ::

----------


## Céline69

Bonsoir, 

J'ai fait mes premiers pas sur ce forum à sa création, il y a de nombreuses années. Grandes émotions de repasser par ici.
Me revoici ce soir pour vous demander de l'aide au sujet des croquettes de mon chien.

Guiz à 10 ans, croisé Berger Australien*/*Boxer ( pas certain pour le boxer, il s'agt d'un sauvetage), de taille moyenne. Castré en 2020 suite à une prostatite. 
Il avait depuis pris 1,5kg à peu près voir 2. De 21kg il variait entre 22,5 et 23kg.

Il y a un mois et demi j'ai voulu tenter de le passer sur des croquettes light ... quel choix regrettable et non averti !
Il a pris 1KG de +
Je m'en veux tellement. Je viens de me renseigner et de comprendre que finalement le light est bourré de glucides et j'en passe.

Je crois que c'est la première fois que je minforme réellement sur la composition des croquettes en profondeur. Je tombe de haut.

De fait, je suis à la recherche de bons conseils pour nourrir désormais au mieux mon compagnon. 
J'aimerais également le passer sur des croquettes sénior.
Vers quelle marque, quelle type de croquettes puis-je m'orienter ?

Merci d'avance
Céline

----------


## Tengri

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'envisager de changer l'alimentation de ma chienne, nourrie aux croquettes qu'elle aime et semble bien supporter (marque Biofood senior). Pourquoi donc, me direz-vous ? Parce que je me dis que même si *maintenant* ça va, peut-être que sur le long terme, une autre alimentation serait plus bénéfique, d'autant qu'elle va avoir 12 ans, a de l'arthrose, etc. Lorsque je l'ai adoptée, je lui donnais des croquettes Virbac car c'était ce qu'elle avait en famille d'accueil, mais je l'ai ensuite passée au BARF, pendant 4 mois. Ça n'a pas été une franche réussite ; elle se régalait, mais sur le plan de la digestion, elle alternait entre constipation et caca trèèèès mou, et de mon côté c'était très difficilement gérable (ruineux et difficultés de stockage car pas de congélateur. Je passais mon temps à acheter/découper de la viande, c'était pénible). 
J'ai ensuite tenté les croquettes Wolfood high meat (ou quelque chose comme ça), qu'elle n'a pas appréciées, puis je lui ai pris des Biofood dans une boutique pas loin de chez moi (j'aimais bien le principe d'acheter dans une boutique physique et pas en ligne). Depuis 6 mois environ, elle a des Biofood senior, dont la composition n'est pas fabuleusement fabuleuse mais les ingrédients sont censés être de bonne qualité. (Voici la compo et l'analyse nutritionnelle : Protéines (%) :
22

Matière grasse (%) :
7

Fibre / cellulose (%) :
3

Matière inorganique / cendre brute (%) :
7.5

Calcium (%) :
1.5

Phosphore (%) :
0.9




Les ingrédients : Buf déshydraté (19%), maïs *, blé *, riz *, volaille déshydratée (11%),  graisse de poulet, graines de caroube, sanglier déshydraté (5%), huile  de saumon (3%), chondroïtine (1,5%), glucosamine (1,5%), L-carnitine,  lécithine, inuline (FOS), taurine, échinacées (0,5%). (* solubilisé) 

Minéraux et vitamines :
Manganèse (mg/kg) 35, Zinc (mg/kg) 65, Iode (mg/kg) 1.5, Selenium  (mg/kg) 0.2, Cuivre (mg/kg) 5, Fer (mg/kg) 50, Vitamine A (UI/kg )  18000, Vitamine D3 (UI/kg) 1800, Vitamine C (mg/kg) 20, Vitamine E  (mg/kg) 60.)


J'ai découvert en ligne les aliments déshydratés Naku, et je suis presque tentée d'en acheter. J'ai envie de lui donner de bonnes choses sans y passer trop de temps.
J'ai lu le forum à la recherche du mot clef "Naku", il y a quelques retours d'expérience plutôt positifs.
Pensez-vous qu'il soit idiot de lui changer son alimentation, dans ce contexte ? 

Mille mercis par avance.

----------


## Poupoune 73

22% de protéines c'est vraiment trop peu, le minimum syndical pour un adulte à l'entretien c'est 24%
En 2e 3e et 4e position, des céréales
Si j'additionne les trois seuls ingrédients adaptés à un régime carnivore on arrive à 39% soit loin de la moitié

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après faut voir le taux d'humidité, auquel cas mon message n'a pas lieu d'être

----------


## Tengri

> 22% de protéines c'est vraiment trop peu, le minimum syndical pour un adulte à l'entretien c'est 24%
> En 2e 3e et 4e position, des céréales
> Si j'additionne les trois seuls ingrédients adaptés à un régime carnivore on arrive à 39% soit loin de la moitié
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Après faut voir le taux d'humidité, auquel cas mon message n'a pas lieu d'être


Merci pour ta réponse. Oui, c'est bien ce qui me semblait pour le taux de protéines... Quant au taux d'humidité, je n'en ai aucune idée...

----------


## del28

poupoune, tu donnais quoi à manger à ta ptite fléchette ? et quelle quantité ?
j'ai un peu de mal à trouver la bonne ration au liliputien. pour l'instant il mange de la patée roccoe et j'ai eu en cadeau des croquette world of wilderness mais je voudrais faire mieux si y a mieux pour ce ptit gabarit

----------


## Poupoune 73

au barf: 40g os charnus 40g muscle 10g d'abats légumes ou compotes
sinon en croquettes 60g mais elle brûlait énormément de calories: orijen, acana, wolfood, brit carnilove, gosbi, maxima cotecnica, purizon et j'en oublie sûrement - bref ce qui se faisait de mieux en terme de composition et d'analyses. dans la force de l'âge elle faisait 3.3kg de muscles. elle a toujours eu comme les autres en fait, même Bruno le chien de mon ancienne voisine qui pesait plus lourd que moi (le chien pas la voisine!)

----------


## Phnix

Naku c'est bof, surtout si ton chien est "difficile".
Anouk, ventre sur patte, les boudait presque...

----------


## lili-vanille

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> J'ai fait mes premiers pas sur ce forum à sa création, il y a de nombreuses années. Grandes émotions de repasser par ici.
> Me revoici ce soir pour vous demander de l'aide au sujet des croquettes de mon chien.
> 
> Guiz à 10 ans, croisé Berger Australien*/*Boxer ( pas certain pour le boxer, il s'agt d'un sauvetage), de taille moyenne. Castré en 2020 suite à une prostatite. 
> Il avait depuis pris 1,5kg à peu près voir 2. De 21kg il variait entre 22,5 et 23kg.
> 
> Il y a un mois et demi j'ai voulu tenter de le passer sur des croquettes light ... quel choix regrettable et non averti !
> ...


Bonjour !

Je remonte votre post ! Je n'ai plus de chien et les croquettes changent tellement vite (une marque très bonne peut du jour au lendemain changer discrètement sa composition... Pas de light en effet, et "senior, c'est la plupart du temps du marketing ! 
Si vous me donnez votre adresse mail par mp, je peux vous envoyer un PDF intéressant (tiré de Croquettes toxiques, sur Facebook - mais vous connaissez peut-être ?)

----------


## Poupoune 73

Il me restait des sous en cette fin de mois, du coup je me suis lâchée et j'ai commandé 3x1 kg de croquettes de Terra canis. J'espère que ça va trouver grâce aux yeux de Diana  ::

----------


## Horg

Bonjour, je souhaite monter en gamme de croquettes pour mon chien de 10 ans, je prends depuis un moment opti life senior, qui sont pas très chères mais pas super conseillées d'après un comparatif pet food. Je souhaite changer pour taste of the wild high prairie qui correspond au prix max que je peux mettre (60 euros / 12kg), Est ce une bonne idée , si non, un autre conseil ? Merci d'avance

----------


## Tengri

Bon eh bien après avoir longuement hésité, j'ai acheté du Naku (océan) ; je laisse ma toutoune finir son sac de croquettes (vu qu'il n'y a pas besoin de transition, d'après Naku), et je reviendrai ici pour raconter comment ça se passe.

----------


## Alantka

J'ai passé une commande pour un sac de croquettes de 12kg à 68 euros il y a quelques jours. J'ai voulu renouveler la même commande aujourd'hui et je vois que le prix du paquet de 12kg est maintenant à 123 euros !  ::  Quelqu'un sait si c'est normal ? A quoi peut-être due une telle augmentation ?

----------


## Myko78

Tu n'aurais pas cliqué sur par lot ?, en tout cas ne paie pas ce prix là  ::

----------


## Alantka

Non, j'ai bien vérifié, j'ai cru que j'avais pris le même paquet en double au début. Je pense que ça doit être un bug du site parce que le paquet de 12kg coûte 123 € et deux paquets de 12kg coûtent 119 €  :: 
J'ai commandé au prix normal sur un autre site du coup.

----------


## Myko78

Oui ce sont des chiens de luxe mais quand même  ::

----------

